# Bargain Book Finds 2022



## MI 2 AZ

Post your found bargain* books here.

Link to Bargain Book Finds 2021.

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please**. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:

I'd Buy That Book for a Buck

Bargain Books Under $3

(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: *prices can change without notice so look before you click!*

**"Self-promotion" includes books that the poster has a vested self-interest in--books by friends and family or books that the member is posting on behalf of the author, to include paid or unpaid promotion


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Very Best of the Best: 35 Years of The Year's Best Science Fiction*













*A 2020 LOCUS AWARD FINALIST FOR BEST ANTHOLOGY

For the first time in a decade, a compilation of the very best in science fiction, from a world authority on the genre.
*
For decades, _the Year's Best Science Fiction_ has been the most widely read short science fiction anthology of its kind. Now, after thirty-five annual collections comes the ultimate in science fiction anthologies. In _The Very Best of the Best_, legendary editor Gardner Dozois selects the finest short stories for this landmark collection, including short fiction from authors such as Charles Stross, Michael Swanwick, Nancy Kress, Greg Egan, Stephen Baxter, Pat Cadigan, and many many more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**treams of Silver (The Legend of Drizzt Book 5) *













*The epic tale of everyone's favorite dark elf reaches new heights when Drizzt and his companions set out to reclaim a lost dwarven stronghold*

Drizzt Do'Urden still struggles with his own inner voices, voices that call him back to the pitless depths of the Underdark. But louder still are the voices of his newfound friends Bruenor, Wulfgar, and Regis—and the call of a dream that, at long last, Bruenor has decided to fulfill.

Long ago, Bruenor and his people were driven from their home in Mithral Hall by a shadow dragon of the Underdark. Now, Bruenor is determined to reclaim his homeland and his rightful seat as its king. Aided by the combined might of his friends, Bruenor sets out on a treacherous quest for Mithral Hall, finding obstacles at every turn. But despite the terrors of the Trollmoors and the racism aimed at Drizzt, the group continues to fight—together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**re You Sh*tting Me?: 1,004 Facts That Will Scare the Crap Out of You*













*Blue Ice, Meteors, and Beaver Ass, Oh My!*

FACT: The use of maggots to clean wounds has proven to be effective for patients who don't respond to traditional treatments.

FACT: The Icelandic dish hákarl is beheaded basking shark that is buried in the ground for six to 12 weeks to putrefy before it is eaten.

FACT: Used during the Dutch Revolt, rat torture involved trapping rodents under a bowl on a prisoner's stomach then heating the bowl's exterior so the animals would eat through the victim's flesh to try to escape.

FACT: The average person picks his nose five times every hour, occasionally eating what he picks.

The world is a scary place, and it gets scarier every day. From the creator of the bestselling _1,001 Facts That Will Scare The S#*t Out Of You_ comes this new collection of 1,004 (count 'em!) truly horrifying and horrifyingly true facts about the world around us.

From ancient medical practices to doomsday scenarios, to disgusting food from around the world and the entire terrifying state of Florida, the facts in* Are You Sh*tting Me? *are sure to entertain and disturb you at once. Unless of course you are already disturbed, in which case this is the book for you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Gang That Couldn't Shoot Straight: A Novel *













*New York Times bestseller: A novel of a messy mob war in Brooklyn that “makes you laugh out loud” (Chicago Sun-Times).*

Kid Sally Palumbo has been a loyal servant to the Brooklyn Mafia for years. His specialty is murder, and he is so skilled at it that he has gotten the attention of Mafia boss Papa Baccala. But unfortunately for Kid Sally, murder pays poorly. He wants to make real dough, to get respect, and to be able to tell his colleagues where to sit when they eat dinner. In short, he wants to be boss. The job would be his for the taking—if only Kid Sally weren’t a Grade A moron. To keep Sally from stirring up trouble, Baccala tosses him an easy assignment: Organize a bicycle race through Brooklyn, and keep the profits. Kid Sally bungles it, setting off a turf war that quickly engulfs the borough. The dimwitted mobsters are masters in the art of murder, and they are about to put on a show.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I**n Order to Live: A North Korean Girl's Journey to Freedom *













*“I am most grateful for two things: that I was born in North Korea, and that I escaped from North Korea.” - Yeonmi Park

"One of the most harrowing stories I have ever heard - and one of the most inspiring." - The Bookseller

“Park's remarkable and inspiring story shines a light on a country whose inhabitants live in misery beyond comprehension. Park's important memoir showcases the strength of the human spirit and one young woman's incredible determination to never be hungry again.” —Publishers Weekly*
In _In Order to Live,_ Yeonmi Park shines a light not just into the darkest corners of life in North Korea, describing the deprivation and deception she endured and which millions of North Korean people continue to endure to this day, but also onto her own most painful and difficult memories. She tells with bravery and dignity for the first time the story of how she and her mother were betrayed and sold into sexual slavery in China and forced to suffer terrible psychological and physical hardship before they finally made their way to Seoul, South Korea—and to freedom.

Park confronts her past with a startling resilience. In spite of everything, she has never stopped being proud of where she is from, and never stopped striving for a better life. Indeed, today she is a human rights activist working determinedly to bring attention to the oppression taking place in her home country. Park’s testimony is heartbreaking and unimaginable, but never without hope. This is the human spirit at its most indomitable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**atal Friends, Deadly Neighbors: Ann Rule's Crime Files Volume 16 *













*#1 New York Times bestselling author and queen of true crime Ann Rule’s sixteenth volume in her True Crime Files series, Deadly Neighbors delves into the unsolved case of a billionaire’s son mysteriously falling off a balcony to his death and more.*

In July 2011, billionaire Jonah Shacknai’s Coronado, California, mansion was the setting for two horrifying deaths only days apart—his young son’s plunge from a balcony and his girlfriend’s ghastly hanging. What _really _happened? Baffling questions remain unanswered, as these cases were closed far too soon for hundreds of people; Rule looks at them now through the eyes of a relentless crime reporter. The second probe began in Utah when Susan Powell vanished in a 2009 blizzard. Her controlling husband, Josh, proved capable of a blind rage that was heartbreakingly fatal to his innocent small sons almost three years later in a tragedy that shocked America as the details unfolded. If anyone had detected the depth of depravity within Josh Powell, perhaps the family that loved and trusted him would have been saved. In these and seven other riveting cases, Ann Rule exposes the twisted truth behind the façades of _Fatal Friends, Deadly Neighbors._

These doomed relationships are the focus of queen of true crime Ann Rule’s sixteenth all-new Crime Files collection. In these shattering inside views of both headlined and little-known homicides, Rule speaks for vulnerable victims who relied on the wrong people. She begins with two startling novella-length investigations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**rypt Witch Collection (fun cozy witch paranormal mystery series) Books 1-5 (Crypt Witch Cozy Mystery Series) *













*Indulge in five full-length witch mysteries.

If you love mysteries with fun, fabulous characters, talking animals, a strong coven of witches, and puzzles to figure out, you’ll enjoy this magic-filled, cozy paranormal mystery boxed set collection.

Make friends with troubled witch, Tempest Crypt. Fall in love with her greedy, slightly smelly miniature talking hellhound, Wiggles, and enjoy seeing the bonds of family and friendship sprinkled with magic, murder, and just a touch of mayhem.

Luck of the Witch* - Tempest Crypt and Wiggles go head to head with Angel Force to save Aurora Crypt, Tempest's younger sister, from a murder charge. With too many suspects, too little time, and a troublesome demon to keep in check, Tempest has her back against the wall.

*Hell of A Witch* - When a journalist covering the solstice is discovered dead in the cemetery managed by the Crypt Witches, Angel Force wants answers. Tempest and Wiggles must figure out who killed this nosy journalist before her family's reputation is ruined.

*Revenge of the Witch* - When Izzie, a member of Tempest's team at Cloven Hoof, becomes a murder suspect, Tempest steps in to lend a hand. The angels are pointing the finger at Izzie, but Tempest is determined to protect her. Izzie is sweet and funny. She's no killer. Or is she?

*Curse of the Witch* - Tempest leaps on her broomstick to help Auntie Queenie and her gang of witch biker babes when one of them dies. Was a demon involved? A curse? Or something more sinister? Tempest and Wiggles are on the case, hunting bad guys, eating too much cake, and running rings around the angels.

*Son of a Witch* - What should be a simple security job turns chaotic when a renowned witch, and insufferable know-it-all, is found dead at the opening of the Willow Tree Falls magic museum. With the head of Angel Force missing, the mayor insists Tempest look into the murder. She takes on the case but soon discovers the mayor can't help but interfere. Which is a problem. Because he's a suspect...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Body Reader (Detective Jude Fontaine Mysteries Book 1)*













*A Thriller Award winner, Best Paperback Original Novel.*

For three years, Detective Jude Fontaine was kept from the outside world. Held in an underground cell, her only contact was with her sadistic captor, and reading his face was her entire existence. Learning his every line, every movement, and every flicker of thought is what kept her alive.

After her experience with isolation and torture, she is left with a fierce desire for justice—and a heightened ability to interpret the body language of both the living and the dead. Despite colleagues’ doubts about her mental state, she resumes her role at Homicide. Her new partner, Detective Uriah Ashby, doesn’t trust her sanity, and he has a story of his own he’d rather keep hidden. But a killer is on the loose, murdering young women, so the detectives have no choice: they must work together to catch the madman before he strikes again. And no one knows madmen like Jude Fontaine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Body Keeper (Detective Jude Fontaine Mysteries Book 3)*













*The Thriller Award–winning series continues as Detective Jude Fontaine finds a decades-old connection to missing children that will freeze her blood.*

A boy’s frozen body is found trapped in the ice of a Minneapolis lake. The horrifying discovery leads Detective Jude Fontaine and her partner, Uriah Ashby, to more bodies in the ice, all of twelve-year-old boys missing for twenty years.

Then, in one of the worst blizzards the city has ever seen, a four-year-old is abandoned on Jude’s doorstep. The child can’t tell them where he’s from, who his parents are, or how he got there. He doesn’t even know his name.

But in his unspoken language, Jude reads something horrifying—a connection to the dead boys. Now a four-year-old with no name may be the only key to a twenty-year-old, very cold case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**he Never Left: An absolutely gripping psychological thriller perfect for fans of Stranger Things*













*SOMETHING IS STIRRING IN THE HEART OF ILLINOIS*
When Jane and TJ agree to attend their high school reunion they never expect to come face-to-face with classmate-turned-stalker Lincoln the moment they return home.

*SOMETHING THAT SHOULD NEVER HAVE BEEN WOKEN*

Unspoken words fester between them of the incident in the local woods twenty years ago when Evie vanished in a flash of amber light. They were the last three people to see her alive.

*SOMETHING THAT SHOULD NEVER HAVE BEEN PROVOKED*

But the trees have been whispering to Lincoln ever since, and as Jane and TJ arrive back in town, the voices call to him again, hissing three solitary words: _she is here_.

*Sharp Objects meets Stranger Things in this razor-sharp small-town thriller – perfect for fans of Stephen King.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**lex Cohen Series Books 1-3 *













*Three decades in the life of Jewish gangster, Alex Cohen, as he arrives in the US and forges a life for himself and his family using the blood, sweat and tears of those who stand in his way.

This digital box set contains the first three books in the saga of Alex Cohen's life:

The Bowery Slugger: *When Alex Cohen arrives in 1915 America, he seizes the land of opportunity with both hands and grabs it by the throat. But success breeds distrust and Alex must choose between controlling his gang and keeping his friend alive. What would you do if the person you trusted most is setting you up to die at your enemies' hands?

*East Side Hustler: *Alex returns from the Great War almost destroyed by the horrors he has experienced. When he is plucked from certain death by an old friend, he commits to making so much money he'll never know that agony again. But the route to the top is filled with danger and every time he helps one of his powerful friends like Al Capone, he acquires more enemies who want to see him dead. The turmoil caused by the death of organised crime financier, Arnold Rothstein means Alex must once more fight for his life. How far would you go to seize the American dream? And could you protect your family along the way from the fellas who want to see you dead?

*Midtown Huckster: *Alex runs Murder Inc for Lucky Luciano. After the death of Prohibition he must find a new way to make money, just as the cops are baying at his heels. When Luciano goes down for racketeering, Alex loses his protection and is arrested for tax evasion–he must decide between saving his skin and ratting out his friends. If he chooses prison time then his gang will fall apart and he will end up with nothing. If he squeals then he will have to flee the city he loves and the family he once adored. What would you do in a world where nobody can be trusted and you have everything to lose?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**igher Law Box Set, Volume 1: Mike Daley/Rosie Fernandez Novels 1-4*













Get the first FOUR legal thrillers in the million-selling courtroom drama series: *SPECIAL CIRCUMSTANCES*, *INCRIMINATING EVIDENCE*, *CRIMINAL INTENT* and *FINAL VERDICT*.


Meet Mike Daley. Ex-_priest_. Ex–_public defender_. Ex-_husband_. 

And as of yesterday, ex-_partner_ in one of San Francisco's most prominent law firms. 

Today he's out on his own, setting up practice on the wrong side of town. 

When his best friend and former colleague is charged with a brutal double murder, Daley is instantly catapulted into a high-profile investigation involving the prestigious law firm that just booted him. 


So begins *SPECIAL CIRCUMSTANCES*, the first novel in Sheldon Siegel's critically acclaimed legal thriller series featuring Mike Daley and his law partner/ex-wife Rosie Fernandez.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**ilent Partner: An Alex Delaware Novel *













Kellerman bares a dark, brooding side of his appealing series' detective, child psychologist Alex Delaware ( Over the Edge ), in this complex tale of guilt, greed and expiation. Although his beloved girlfriend Robin has left him, to find herself, Delaware decides against seeing former lover Sharon Ransom, when she asks to meet. Stricken with guilt when he reads of her suicide the next day, he is driven to understand the circumstances that led to her death. Delaware traces Sharon's life back through their relationship and into the many versions of her childhood he discovers. As grisly murders accrue, he gradually unknots a tangled skein of pornography, blackmail, corporate megalomania, academic pretension, mistaken identity, multiple births and borderline personalities. Aided by his friend, gay LAPD detective Milo Sturgis, he travels from L.A.'s mansion-strewn hills to its seamy underside, from the countryside west of Claremont to the hi-tech desert abode of a Howard Hughes-like recluse, uncovering a generation-spanning web of deception that leaves Delaware as uncertain of his own worth as he is of others.' Kellerman keeps his labyrinthine plot in hand, peopling it with eccentric, memorable characters. 100,000 first printing; $100,000 ad/promo.
Copyright 1989 Reed Business Information, Inc.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**erpentine: An Alex Delaware Novel*













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Psychologist Alex Delaware and detective Milo Sturgis search for answers to a brutal, decades-old crime in this electrifying psychological thriller from the master of suspense.*

LAPD homicide lieutenant Milo Sturgis is a master detective. He has a near-perfect solve rate and he’s written his own rule book. Some of those successes—the toughest ones—have involved his best friend, the brilliant psychologist Alex Delaware. But Milo doesn’t call Alex in unless cases are “different.”
This murder warrants an immediate call. Milo’s independence has been compromised as never before, as the department pressures him to cater to the demands of a mogul: a hard-to-fathom, megarich young woman who is obsessed with reopening the coldest of cases—the decades-old death of the mother she never knew.

The facts describe a likely loser: a mysterious woman found with a bullet in her head in a torched Cadillac that has overturned on infamously treacherous Mulholland Drive. No physical evidence, no witnesses, no apparent motive. And a slew of detectives have already worked the case and failed. But as Delaware and Sturgis begin digging, the mist begins to lift. Too many coincidences. Facts turn out to be anything but. And as they soon discover, very real threats lurking in the present.

This is Delaware/Sturgis at their best: traversing the beautiful but forbidding place known as Los Angeles and exhuming the past in order to bring a vicious killer to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Eight *













*The “fascinating” #1 international bestseller of a quest across centuries by two intrepid women to reunite the pieces of a powerful, ancient chess set (Los Angeles Times Book Review).*

A fabulous, bejeweled chess set that belonged to Charlemagne has been buried in a Pyrenees abbey for a thousand years. As the bloody French Revolution rages in Paris, the nuns dig it up and scatter its pieces across the globe because, when united, the set contains a secret power that could topple civilizations. To keep the set from falling into the wrong hands, two novices, Valentine and Mireille, embark on an adventure that begins in the streets of Paris and leads to Russia, Egypt, Corsica, and into the heart of the Algerian Sahara.

Two hundred years later, while on assignment in Algeria, computer expert Catherine Velis finds herself drawn unwillingly into the deadly “Game” still swirling around the legendary chess set—a game that will require her to risk her life and match wits with diabolical forces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Lions of Lucerne (The Scot Harvath Series Book 1) *













*In his daring and chilling first novel, #1 New York Times bestselling author Brad Thor draws us into a sinister labyrinth of political intrigue and international terrorism, serving up an explosive cocktail of unrelenting action as one man is pushed to the edge.*

On the snow-covered slopes of Utah, the President of the United States has been kidnapped and his Secret Service detail massacred. Only one agent has survived—ex-Navy SEAL Scot Harvath. He doesn’t buy the official line that Middle Eastern terrorists are behind the attack and begins his own campaign to find the truth and exact revenge. But now, framed for murder by a sinister cabal, Harvath takes his fight to the towering mountains of Switzerland—and joins forces with beautiful Claudia Mueller of the Swiss Federal Attorney’s Office. Together they must brave the subzero temperatures and sheer heights of treacherous Mount Pilatus—where their only chance for survival lies inside the den of the most lethal team of professional killers the world has ever known…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**om Clancy Enemy Contact (A Jack Ryan Jr. Novel Book 6) *













*Jack Ryan, Jr.’s race to stop an international criminal conspiracy is intertwined with the fate of an old friend in this blistering entry in the #1 New York Times bestselling series.
*
The CIA's deepest secrets are being given away for a larger agenda that will undermine the entire Western intelligence community. Director of National Intelligence Mary Pat Foley wants it stopped but doesn't know who, how or why.

Jack Ryan, Jr., is dispatched to Poland on a different mission. The clues are thin, and the sketchy trail dead ends in a harrowing fight from which he barely escapes with his life.

If that's not bad enough, Jack gets more tragic news. An old friend, who's dying from cancer, has one final request for Jack. It seems simple enough, but before it's done, Jack will find himself alone, his life hanging by a thread. If he survives, he'll be one step closer to finding the shadowy figure behind the CIA leak and its true purpose, but in the process, he'll challenge the world's most dangerous criminal syndicate with devastating consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A** Lonely Resurrection (Previously Published as Hard Rain and Blood from Blood) (A John Rain Novel)*













*Previously published as Hard Rain and Blood from Blood*

All John Rain wants is to get out of the killing business. But with his discretion, his reliability, and his unique talent for death by “natural causes,” no one is willing to let him just retire. So when an old nemesis from the Japanese national police force comes to him with a new job—eliminate Murakami, a killer even more fearsome than Rain himself—he can’t refuse.

Aided by an achingly desirable half Brazilian, half Japanese exotic dancer he knows he shouldn’t trust, Rain pursues his quarry through underground no-holds-barred fight clubs, mobbed-up hostess bars, and finally into the heart of a shadow war between the CIA and the yakuza. It’s a war Rain can’t win, but also one he can’t afford to lose—a war where the distinctions between friend and foe and truth and deceit are as murky as the rain-slicked streets of Tokyo.

_A Lonely Resurrection_ was previously published as _Hard Rain_ in the US and _Blood From Blood_ in the UK, the second in the bestselling John Rain assassin series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**inner Take All (Previously published as Rain Storm and Choke Point) (A John Rain Novel) *













*Previously published as Rain Storm and Choke Point*

John Rain has disappeared in Brazil to escape the killing business and the enemies encircling him in Japan. But the CIA isn’t willing to lose its premier “natural causes” contract killer, and they force Rain to take on a high-risk assignment: eliminate a ruthless arms dealer operating in Southeast Asia.

The upside? Financial, of course, along with the possibility of moral redemption. But first, Rain will have to survive the downside: a second assassin zeroing in on the target; an alluring and dangerous woman with an agenda of her own; the possibility that the entire mission is nothing but an elaborate setup. From the gorgeous beaches of Rio to the glitzy casinos of Macau to the gritty back streets of Hong Kong and Kowloon, Rain becomes a reluctant player in an international game far deadlier and more insidious than any he has encountered before.

_Winner Take All_ was previously published as _Rain Storm_ in the US and _Choke Point_ in the UK, the third in the bestselling John Rain assassin series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**xtremis (A John Rain Novel) *













*Previously published as The Last Assassin*

Even for an average citizen, a love triangle is dangerous business. For assassin John Rain—”one of the most compelling lead characters in the genre” (_USA Today_)—it’s going to be downright deadly.

When Rain learns that his former lover, Midori, has been raising their child in New York, Rain senses a chance for reconciliation, perhaps even for redemption.

But Midori and the child are being watched by Rain’s enemies, and Rain’s sudden appearance puts them in terrible danger. To save them, Rain is forced to use the same deadly talents he had been hoping to leave behind. With the help of Tatsu, his one-time nemesis in the Japanese FBI; and Dox, the former Marine sniper whose good ol’ boy persona masks a killer as deadly as Rain himself, Rain races against time to bring his enemies into the open and eliminate them forever.

_Extremis_ was previously published as _The Last Assassin_, the fifth in the bestselling John Rain assassin series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Order of Time *













*One of TIME’s Ten Best Nonfiction Books of the Decade

"Meet the new Stephen Hawking . . . The Order of Time is a dazzling book." --The Sunday Times

From the bestselling author of Seven Brief Lessons on Physics, Reality Is Not What It Seems, and Helgoland, comes a concise, elegant exploration of time.*

Why do we remember the past and not the future? What does it mean for time to "flow"? Do we exist in time or does time exist in us? In lyric, accessible prose, Carlo Rovelli invites us to consider questions about the nature of time that continue to puzzle physicists and philosophers alike.

For most readers this is unfamiliar terrain. We all experience time, but the more scientists learn about it, the more mysterious it remains. We think of it as uniform and universal, moving steadily from past to future, measured by clocks. Rovelli tears down these assumptions one by one, revealing a strange universe where at the most fundamental level time disappears. He explains how the theory of quantum gravity attempts to understand and give meaning to the resulting extreme landscape of this timeless world. Weaving together ideas from philosophy, science and literature, he suggests that our perception of the flow of time depends on our perspective, better understood starting from the structure of our brain and emotions than from the physical universe.

Already a bestseller in Italy, and written with the poetic vitality that made _Seven Brief Lessons on Physics_ so appealing, _The Order of Time_ offers a profoundly intelligent, culturally rich, novel appreciation of the mysteries of time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**merican Heritage History of the Indian Wars *












Here, from American Heritage, is the dramatic story of the violent conflicts between Native Americans and white settlers that lasted more than 300 years, the effects of which still resonate today. Acclaimed historians Robert M. Utley and Wilcomb E. Washburn examine both small battles and major wars - from the Native rebellion of 1492 to Crazy Horse and the Sioux War to the massacre at Wounded Knee.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**abyrinth of Ice: The Triumphant and Tragic Greely Polar Expedition*













*National Outdoor Book Awards Winner

Winner of the BANFF Adventure Travel Award

“A thrilling and harrowing story. If it’s a cliche to say I couldn’t put this book down, well, too bad: I couldn’t put this book down.” —Jess Walter, bestselling author of Beautiful Ruins

“Polar exploration is utter madness. It is the insistence of life where life shouldn’t exist. And so, Labyrinth of Ice shows you exactly what happens when the unstoppable meets the unmovable. Buddy Levy outdoes himself here. The details and story are magnificent.” *—*Brad Meltzer, bestselling author of The First Conspiracy: The Secret Plot to Kill George Washington

Based on the author's exhaustive research, the incredible true story of the Greely Expedition, one of the most harrowing adventures in the annals of polar exploration.*

In July 1881, Lt. A.W. Greely and his crew of 24 scientists and explorers were bound for the last region unmarked on global maps. Their goal: Farthest North. What would follow was one of the most extraordinary and terrible voyages ever made.

Greely and his men confronted every possible challenge—vicious wolves, sub-zero temperatures, and months of total darkness—as they set about exploring one of the most remote, unrelenting environments on the planet. In May 1882, they broke the 300-year-old record, and returned to camp to eagerly await the resupply ship scheduled to return at the end of the year. Only nothing came.

250 miles south, a wall of ice prevented any rescue from reaching them. Provisions thinned and a second winter descended. Back home, Greely’s wife worked tirelessly against government resistance to rally a rescue mission.

Months passed, and Greely made a drastic choice: he and his men loaded the remaining provisions and tools onto their five small boats, and pushed off into the treacherous waters. After just two weeks, dangerous floes surrounded them. Now new dangers awaited: insanity, threats of mutiny, and cannibalism. As food dwindled and the men weakened, Greely's expedition clung desperately to life.

_Labyrinth of Ice_ tells the true story of the heroic lives and deaths of these voyagers hell-bent on fame and fortune—at any cost—and how their journey changed the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**cratch One Flattop: The First Carrier Air Campaign and the Battle of the Coral Sea *













*A study of the historic World War II naval battle, the first involving aircraft carriers and first in which neither warship was in sight of the other.*

By the beginning of May 1942, five months after the Pearl Harbor attack, the US Navy was ready to challenge the Japanese moves in the South Pacific. When the Japanese sent troops to New Guinea and the Solomon Islands, the Americans sent the carriers _Lexington_ and _Yorktown_ to counter the move, setting the stage for the Battle of the Coral Sea . . .

In this book,historian Robert C. Stern analyzes the Battle of the Coral Sea, the first major fleet engagement where the warships were never in sight of each other. Unlike the Battle of Midway, the Battle of the Coral Sea has received remarkably little study. Stern covers not only the action of the ships and their air groups but also describes the impact of this pivotal engagement. His analysis looks at the short-term impact as well as the long-term implications, including the installation of inert gas fuel-system purging on all American aircraft carriers and the push to integrate sensor systems with fighter direction to better protect against enemy aircraft.

The essential text on the first carrier air campaign, _Scratch One Flattop_ is a landmark study on an overlooked battle in the first months of the United States’ engagement in World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**-Day in the Pacific: The Battle of Saipan (Twentieth-Century Battles)*












In June 1944 the attention of the nation was riveted on events unfolding in France. But in the Pacific, the Battle of Saipan was of extreme strategic importance. This is a gripping account of one of the most dramatic engagements of World War II. The conquest of Saipan and the neighboring island of Tinian was a turning point in the war in the Pacific as it made the American victory against Japan inevitable. Until this battle, the Japanese continued to believe that success in the war remained possible. While Japan had suffered serious setbacks as early as the Battle of Midway in 1942, Saipan was part of her inner defense line, so victory was essential. The American victory at Saipan forced Japan to begin considering the reality of defeat. For the Americans, the capture of Saipan meant secure air bases for the new B-29s that were now within striking distance of all Japanese cities, including Tokyo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*P**russian Apocalypse: The Fall of Danzig, 1945 *












Egbert Kiesers graphic account of the Red Armys assault on East Prussia in 1945 is one of the classic histories of the destruction of Hitlers Germany, and it has never before been available in English. Using extensive, firsthand, unforgettable eyewitness testimony, he documents in riveting detail the catastrophe that overtook German civilians and soldiers as they fled from the Soviet onslaught and their world collapsed around them.Tony Le Tissier, in this fluent and vivid translation of the original German text, brings to bear all his expert knowledge of the military defeat of the German armies in the East and the enormity of the human disaster that went with it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Era, 1947–1957: When the Yankees, the Giants, and the Dodgers Ruled the World *













*The author of The Boys of Summer explores the golden age of baseball, an unforgettable time when the game thrived as America’s unrivaled national sport.*

_The Era_ begins in 1947, with Jackie Robinson changing major league baseball forever by taking the field for the Dodgers. Dazzling, momentous events characterize the decade that followed—Robinson’s amazing accomplishments; the explosion on the national scene of such soon-to-be legends as Mickey Mantle, Willie Mays, Bobby Thomson, Duke Snider, and Yogi Berra; Casey Stengel’s crafty managing; the emergence of televised games; and the stunning success of the Yankees as they play in nine out of eleven World Series. _The Era_ concludes with the relocation of the Dodgers from Brooklyn to Los Angeles, a move that shook the sport to its very roots.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he 1959 Yellowstone Earthquake (Disaster) *













*Experience the epic earthquake that shook up Yellowstone and the rescue effort that ensued.*

At 11:37 p.m. on August 17, 1959, a magnitude 7.5 earthquake rocked Montana's Yellowstone country. In an instant, an entire mountainside fractured and thundered down onto the sites of unsuspecting campers. The mammoth avalanche generated hurricane-force winds ahead of it that ripped clothing from backs and heaved tidal waves in both directions of the Madison River Canyon. More than two hundred vacationers trapped in the canyon feared the dam upstream would burst. As debris and flooding overwhelmed the river, injured victims frantically searched the darkness for friends and family. Acclaimed historian Larry Morris tells the gripping minute-by-minute saga of the survivors who endured the interminable night, the first responders who risked their lives and the families who waited days and weeks for word of their missing loved ones.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**kybreak: The 58th Fighter Squadron in Desert Storm *













*The top MiG Killers of Operation Desert Storm.*

August 1990: Iraqi forces under the command of Saddam Hussein invaded the tiny emirate of Kuwait. Within hours, the Kuwaiti defenses collapsed under the onslaught of the Iraqi Army. In response, the US military led a coalition of thirty-four nations in what became known as Operation Desert Storm—a violent air and ground campaign to eject the Iraqis from Kuwait. At the tip of the spear were the men of the US Air Force’s 58th Fighter Squadron.

Mounted aboard their F-15C fighter jets, these young aviators took to the sky against the Iraqi Air Force. Although confident in their capabilities, these untested American pilots were flying into combat against the latest-and-greatest of Soviet-built aircraft – including the MiG-29 ‘Fulcrum.’

Despite the odds, however, the men of the 58th Fighter Squadron decimated the Iraqi Air Force in one engagement after another. On the first day of the air war (January 17, 1991), Captain Jon “JB” Kelk claimed the first aerial victory of Desert Storm, downing a MiG-29 in combat. In less than 30 days, the 58th Fighter Squadron flew more than 1,600 combat sorties and destroyed 16 Iraqi aircraft – more than any other coalition air unit.

Based on hours of interviews and archival research by author Mike Guardia, this book reveals an intimate, no-holds-barred account of modern aerial combat…as told by the men who lived it.

_Skybreak_ is their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**are to Know: A Novel *













*“A razor-smart sci-fi corporate noir nightmare. Dare to Know is what happens when Willy Loman sees through the Matrix. A heartbreaking, time-bending, galactic mindbender delivered in the mordantly funny clip of a doomed antihero.”—Daniel Kraus, co-author of The Shape of Water

Dark Matter meets Annihilation in this mind-bending and emotional speculative thriller set in a world where the exact moment of your death can be predicted—for a price.*

Our narrator is the most talented salesperson at Dare to Know, an enigmatic company that has developed the technology to predict anyone’s death down to the second. Divorced, estranged from his sons, and broke, he's driven to violate the cardinal rule of the business by forecasting his own death day. The problem: his prediction says he died twenty-three minutes ago. 

The only person who can confirm its accuracy is Julia, the woman he loved and lost during his rise up the ranks of Dare to Know. As he travels across the country to see her, he’s forced to confront his past, the choices he's made, and the terrifying truth about the company he works for. 

Wildly ambitious and highly immersive, this thought-provoking thriller explores the destructive power of knowledge and collapses the boundaries between reality, myth, and conspiracy as it races toward its shocking conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*#**TIL: Today I Learned: Hilarious, Entertaining, and Educational Trivia*













*From Abraham Lincoln to Babe Ruth, movies and music to politics and biology, New York Times bestselling author Stephen Spignesi compiles five hundred facts in this addictive bathroom reader trivia book.*

From history and science to sports and literature, _New York Times_ bestselling author Stephen Spignesi offers eye-opening trivia in 500 facts inspired by the viral social media acronym TIL used on Twitter, Reddit, Instagram, and Facebook. _#TIL: Today I Learned_ is sure to intrigue even the most jaded know-it-alls and walking encyclopedias, including little-known anecdotes and stories involving some of history’s most famous people, places, and things, like:

Stephen King
_Downtown Abbey_
Elton John
World War II
Jennifer Aniston
John Wayne Gacy
_Call of Duty_
Salem witch trials
Benjamin Franklin
“The Star Spangled Banner”
Jesus Christ
James Bond
Alexander Hamilton
O.J. Simpson
_Titanic_
George W. Bush
KFC
_Lord of the Rings_
UFO sightings
“Bohemian Rhapsody”
Donald Trump
_Star Trek_
Stephen Hawking
Pocahantas
Oprah Winfrey
_The Wizard of Oz_
Genghis Khan
Vincent Van Gogh
_And many more!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Drifter (The Last Gunfighter Book 1) *













*In this western series opener by a USA Today–bestselling author, a gunslinger who’s lost everything fights to protect a mining town from bandits.

THE GREATEST WESTERN WRITER OF THE 21ST CENTURY
*
The bestselling novels of William W. Johnstone’s Last Gunfighter series rank among the most boldly authentic portrayals of the American West and the indomitable men and women who carved out a place there. Now, relive how the legend began with this first chapter in the ground-breaking saga of warriors and outlaws, lawmen and adventurers, and innocents in need of a hero.

*The Drifter
*
Once, Frank Morgan had a wife and a future on the land—until a rich man with a grudge drove him out of Colorado. Since then, Morgan’s taken up the one skill that always came easy—gunfighting—and drifted to a mining town in the New Mexico Territory. But there’s nothing easy about two vicious gangs descending on the town and threatening to wreak havoc. With his reputation preceding him, Morgan is elected to stand in the outlaws’ way. And with nothing left to lose, he’s the last man who will ever back down…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Between Hell and Texas (Byrnes Family Ranch series Book 2)*













*Texas tough, Arizona-bound, and ready for any fight that comes . . . An epic saga by the Spur Award–winning author who writes with “the flavor of the real West” (Elmer Kelton).*

With blood and tears, Chet Byrnes built a life in Texas, only to have it shattered by an ill-fated cattle drive and a deadly family feud. Realizing he and his family need to start over in new territory, Chet and his young nephew set out for Arizona, hoping to find a new home.

Chet and Heck cross New Mexico and ride into Arizona. Encountering killers, bandits, a punishing climate, and a harsh, haunting land, they search for the perfect place to settle down. For the sake of his family, Chet will have to risk dying before he can meet the one woman who would make it all worthwhile . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**harpshooter (A Byrnes Family Ranch Novel Book 11) *













*A rancher and US marshal battles a corrupt cabal as a new railroad comes to Arizona, in this powerful Western by a Spur Award–winning author.*

In the brutal, unforgiving wastes of the Arizona desert, Chet Byrnes built a cattle ranching empire with his bare hands, steel will, and a fast draw. As a US marshal, he risks his life to bring law to a lawless land.

When a new railroad route is planned to pass through Navajo territory, Chet fights to get the Indians a contract to supply the locomotives with coal. But the corrupt politicians in Tucson and D.C. have other ideas. The coal contract means millions, and the ruthless Tucson Ring will do anything to get it—even if it means killing a US marshal. Battling bandits, the railroad, and a corrupt gang of millionaires, Chet won’t back down until the desert is painted red with blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder in a Scottish Shire (A Scottish Shire Mystery Book 1)*













*Known as the Brighton of the North, Nairn is both a charming Scottish town and a popular seaside resort—but to Paislee Shaw, it's simply home—unfortunately to a murderer . . .*

For a twenty-eight-year-old single mum, Paislee has knit together a sensible life for herself, her ten-year-old son Brody, and Wallace, their black Scottish terrier. Having inherited a knack for knitting from her dear departed grandmother, Paislee also owns a specialty sweater shop called Cashmere Crush, where devoted local crafters gather weekly for her Knit and Sip.

Lately, though, Paislee feels as if her life is unraveling. She’s been served an eviction notice, and her estranged and homeless grandfather has just been brought to her door by a disconcertingly handsome detective named Mack Zeffer. As if all that wasn't enough, Paislee discovers a young woman who she recently rehired to help in the shop dead in her flat, possibly from an overdose of her heart medicine. But as details of the death and the woman’s life begin to raise suspicions for Detective Inspector Zeffer, it’s Paislee who must untangle a murderous yarn . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**urder in a Scottish Garden (A Scottish Shire Mystery Book 2) *













*In the charming Scottish shire of Nairn,sweater shop owner Paislee Shaw must root out a garden variety killer. . .*

Paislee’s custom sweater and yarn business, Cashmere Crush, is the sole support for not only the single mum and her ten-year-old son Brody, but also her eccentric Gramps and Wallace, their black Scottish terrier.So when her landlord, Shawn Marcus, serves her an eviction notice and then pulls a disappearing act, she’ll go to any lengths to find the man and reason with him.

Shawn is heir to the Leery Estate, which Brody’s class will be visiting on a field trip. So Paislee volunteers to chaperone in the hopes of tracking down Shawn and killing two birds with one stone. Unfortunately, the only one killed is a man Paislee sees falling out of the hedges after being shot. It’s not her missing landlord, but Lady Leery’s nephew, Charles Thomson. Gruff DI Mack Zeffer is on the case, but Paislee also has a stake in flushing out the shooter. With suspects sprouting up like weeds, Paislee may need to hedge her bets until she can determine who is trying to lead her down the garden path . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**ut Not Forspent: A Clint Wolf Novel (Clint Wolf Mystery Series Book 20)*













When a lazy day in the swamps of Mechant Loup turns deadly, Clint Wolf suddenly finds himself separated from his dogs and on the run from an unknown assassin who’s bound and determined to murder him. Accustomed to always being the hunter, this reversal of roles will prove challenging for Clint, and it could be too much for the lawman to overcome.

A separate death investigation is unfolding in the northern part of Chateau Parish. While this case might be related to the hunt for Clint Wolf, there’s no way for anyone to know, and by the time it’s revealed, it could already be too late for Clint.

Will this spell the end for Clint Wolf? No one knows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Murder of Roger Ackroyd & The Hollow Bundle *












The Murder of Roger Ackroyd & The Hollow Bundle has descriptive copy which is not yet available from the Publisher.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**torm's Wrath (Amelia Storm FBI Mystery Series Book 5) *













*Hell hath no wrath like a woman scorned...or determined to stop a killer.*

Several weeks after being set up for a crime she didn’t commit and almost being killed by a fellow FBI agent in the process, Amelia Storm is ready for a new assignment. But nothing could have prepared her for what lies ahead—a spate of brutal killings so unusual the Organized Crime agent and her partner have no choice but to team up with members of Violent Crimes.

When three dismembered bodies are discovered, all evidence points to a madman...especially when a nineteen-year-old goes missing. There’s something more to the case, though. A father. A child. Scattered body parts.

Is a serial killer on the loose? Or something worse?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Man Who Would Be F. Scott Fitzgerald (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 3)* 













*The “wickedly amusing” Edgar Award–winning mystery starring ghostwriter/sleuth Stewart Hoag and his “delightful” basset hound sidekick Lulu (Publishers Weekly).*

Stewart Hoag knows how quickly fame can fade. The same critics who adored his first novel used his second for target practice, ending his literary career once and for all. To keep his basset hound fed, Hoagy ghostwrites memoirs for the rich, famous, and self-destructive. His newest subject reminds him all too much of himself. By the age of twenty, Cam Noyes is already being hailed as the next F. Scott Fitzgerald. Though he’s only published one book, Cam runs with the big boys: dating artists, trashing restaurants, and ending every night in a haze of tequila and cocaine. So glamorous is his lifestyle that he’s having trouble starting his second novel, forcing his agent to hire Hoagy to get the little genius working on a memoir instead. As Hoagy digs into the kid’s life story, he learns that New York publishing is even more cutthroat than he thought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**tripped: A Novel (Jonathan Stride Book 2) *













In this stunning follow-up to Brian Freeman's remarkable debut novel, _Immoral_, Detective Jonathan Stride discovers that there are only two ways to go in Las Vegas. You can hit the jackpot. Or you can get _Stripped_...

They looked like isolated cases: a hit-and-run and a celebrity murdered during a fling with a prostitute. No one could ever imagine they'd be linked to a brutal crime in Las Vegas's steamy past--and that the race against the clock to corner a determined serial killer would stir up secrets long thought buried with the dead. As detectives Jonathan Stride and Serena Dial are called separately to investigate, they have no idea what they're stepping into: a world where desperate ambition rules and loyalties know no bounds, and where their own uncharted emotions and sexual desires will reach an explosive conclusion.
Shocking, twisted, with edge-of-your-seat suspense, _Stripped _pushes the limits of its heroes and keeps the reader turning ever page until the last plot twist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Funeral for a Friend: A Jonathan Stride Novel (The Jonathan Stride Series Book 10)*













*New York Times Bestselling author*
_“You’re safe, Stride. I found the body at the Deeps. I buried him.”_

Jonathan Stride’s best friend, Steve Garske, makes a shocking deathbed confession: he protected Stride by covering up a murder. Hours later, the police dig up Steve’s yard and find a body with a bullet hole in its skull.

Stride is pretty sure he knows who it is. Seven years ago, an out-of-town reporter disappeared while investigating anonymous allegations of rape against a prominent politician. Back then, the police believed that the reporter drowned at a dangerous swimming hole called the Deeps … but the discovery of the body changes everything. Now Stride’s partner, Maggie Bei, is forced to ask Stride an uncomfortable question: _Did you kill him?_

Stride is obviously hiding things. He was the last person to see the reporter alive. And he admits lying to Maggie about that meeting, but won’t tell her why. With suspicion in the murder pointing at him, Stride finds himself off the case and on leave from the Duluth Police.

His only ally in clearing his name is his wife, Serena, who retraces the reporter’s investigation into the explosive allegations. The clues all point to a hot Duluth summer years earlier that everyone in town would prefer to forget.

Someone was willing to kill rather than let those long-ago secrets come out, and the suspect with the strongest motive … is Stride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ark Things I Adore: A Novel *













*A debut thriller for fans of Lucy Foley and Liz Moore, Dark Things I Adore is a stunning Gone Girl-esque tale of atonement that proves that in the grasp of manipulative men, women may momentarily fall. But in the hands of fierce women, men will be brought to their knees.*

_Three campfire secrets. Two witnesses. One dead in the trees. And the woman, thirty years later, bent on making the guilty finally pay._

1988. A group of outcasts gather at a small, prestigious arts camp nestled in the Maine woods. They're the painters: bright, hopeful, teeming with potential. But secrets and dark ambitions rise like smoke from a campfire, and the truths they tell will come back to haunt them in ways more deadly than they dreamed.

2018. Esteemed art professor Max Durant arrives at his protégé's remote home to view her graduate thesis collection. He knows Audra is beautiful and brilliant. He knows being invited into her private world is a rare gift. But he doesn't know that Audra has engineered every aspect of their weekend together. Every detail, every conversation. Audra has woven the perfect web.

Only Audra knows what happened that summer in 1988. Max's secret, and the dark things that followed. And even though it won't be easy, Audra knows someone must pay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**harles Manson's Creepy Crawl: The Many Lives of America's Most Infamous Family *













*With a new epilogue updated from its hardcover edition titled Creepy Crawling: Charles Manson and the Many Lives of America's Most Infamous Family*

"Creepy crawling" was the Manson Family's practice of secretly entering someone's home, and without harming anyone, leaving only a trace of evidence that they had been there, some reminder that the sanctity of the private home had been breached. Now, author Jeffrey Melnick reveals just how much the Family creepy crawled their way through Los Angeles in the sixties and then on through American social, political, and cultural life for fifty years, firmly lodging themselves in our minds. Even now, it is almost impossible to discuss the sixties, teenage runaways, sexuality, drugs, music, California, or even the concept of family without referencing Manson and his "girls."

Not just another Charles Manson history, _Charles Manson's Creepy Crawl: The Many Lives of America's Most Infamous Family _explores how the Family weren't so much outsiders as emblematic of the Los Angeles counterculture freak scene, and how Manson worked to connect himself to the mainstream of the time. Ever since they spent two nights killing seven residents of Los Angeles—what we now know as the "Tate-LaBianca murders"—the Manson family has rarely slipped from the American radar for long. From Emma Cline's _The Girls_ to the TV show _Aquarius_, as well as two major films in 2019, including Quentin Tarantino's _Once Upon a Time in Hollywood_, the family continues to find an audience. What is it about Charles Manson and his family that captivates us still? Author Jeffrey Melnick sets out to answer this question in this fascinating and compulsively readable cultural history of the Family and their influence from 1969 to the present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**ed Dragon (Hannibal Lecter Book 1)*













*THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Feed your fears with the terrifying classic that introduced cannibalistic serial killer Hannibal Lecter.*

FBI agent Will Graham once risked his sanity to capture Hannibal Lecter, an ingenious killer like no other. Now, he’s following the bloodstained pattern of the Tooth Fairy, a madman who’s already wiped out two families.

To find him, Graham has to understand him. To understand him, Graham has only one place left to go: the mind of Dr. Lecter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Wanted (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 17) *













*THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Investigator Elvis Cole and his partner Joe Pike take on the deadliest case of their lives in the new masterpiece of suspense from #1 New York Times-bestselling author Robert Crais.
*
_It seemed like a simple case—before the bodies started piling up..._

When single-mother Devon Connor hires Elvis Cole, it’s because her troubled teenage son Tyson is flashing cash and she’s afraid he’s dealing drugs. But the truth is devastatingly different. With two others, he’s been responsible for a string of high-end burglaries, a crime spree that takes a deadly turn when one of them is murdered and Tyson and his girlfriend disappear.

They stole the wrong thing from the wrong man, and, determined to get it back, he has hired two men who are smart and brutal and the best at what they do.

To even the odds, Cole brings in his friend Joe Pike, but even the two of them together may be overmatched. The police don’t want them anywhere near the investigation, the teenagers refuse to be found, and the hired killers are leaving a trail of bodies in their wake. Pretty soon, they’ll find out everything they need to know to track the kids down—and then nothing that Elvis or Joe can do may make any difference. It might even get them killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**lood’s Echo (Veranda Cruz Book 1)*













*Winner of the Mariposa Award for Best First Novel

Phoenix detective Veranda Cruz is dead set on taking down the Villalobos crime family, but the ruthlessness of her quarry demands a ruthless edge of her own.*

No one in the department suspects the real motivation behind the obsession that pits her against Bartolo Villalobos, heir apparent to a powerful criminal empire...until an operation goes horribly wrong.

Targeted by an increasingly unstable foe, Veranda must protect her family and navigate adversaries within the force while she sets a trap for Bartolo. As the action heats up, Veranda and her new Homicide team—along with an arson investigator who kindles a flame of his own—are all drawn into a deadly gambit.

Taking down Bartolo is the ultimate goal, but is Veranda ready to trade her life for justice?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Lucky Eight: A gripping and unputdownable crime thriller *













*When the plane crashed, 160 people perished. Now someone is killing off the survivors.*

Five years ago, a horrific airline disaster made headlines around the world. On the anniversary of the fatal crash, a number of those who were spared gather to mark the occasion. By morning, *Nick Gilbert*, a celebrity chef and one of the party, lies dead. Detective *Rachel Lewis* leads the investigation and within days another survivor is stabbed to death. It seems certain that a killer is targeting the lucky eight.

*Clodagh Kinsella* recovered from the injuries she sustained in the crash, but lost her sister that day. The bereavement shared by Clodagh and her sister’s husband led them to a romance of their own. Yet lately, Clodagh knows something isn’t right. As the noose tightens on the group and Rachel comes across more questions than answers, it’s only a matter of time before Clodagh will have to face the consequences of a mistake she made before the plane went down…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*F**ade *













*New York Times bestselling author of Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp novels Kyle Mills rewrites the rules for thrillers with Fade -- a novel ripped from today's headlines*

Welcome to the new war on terror. A secret wing of Homeland Security is recruiting agents to work undercover in the Middle East, and the director wants his second-in-command, Matt Egan, to bring aboard an old friend, Salam Al Fayed—better known as Fade. He's perfect: An ex-Navy Seal and the son of immigrants, he speaks flawless Arabic.

Trouble is, he's "retired"; he was wounded in the line of duty, and the government refused to pay for the risky surgery that could have helped him. Now he's walking around with a bullet lodged near his spine, and he's not too fond of anyone in the government -- least of all, his ex-best friend Matt Egan, whom he blames for his present condition.

Against Egan's wishes, the director tries to "persuade" Fade to join the team. But Fade is prepared to fight back at any cost. The chase is on -- will Matt be able to find his friend-turned-fugitive before Fade can take the ultimate revenge?

_Fade_ is a remarkable, take-no-prisoners program from an unparalleled writer at the height of his talents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*U**ndaunted: My Fight Against America's Enemies, At Home and Abroad *













*THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

"John Brennan is one of the hardest-working, most patriotic public servants I've ever seen, and our country is better off for it. As president, he was one of my closest advisors and a great friend. And in his memoir, Undaunted, you'll see why. I hope you'll read it."
—President Barack Obama

A powerful and revelatory memoir from former CIA director John Brennan, spanning his more than thirty years in government.*

Friday, January 6, 2017: On that day, as always, John Brennan’s alarm clock was set to go off at 4:15 a.m. But nothing else about that day would be routine. That day marked his first and only security briefing with President-elect Donald Trump. And it was also the day John Brennan said his final farewell to Owen Brennan, his father, the man who had taught him the lessons of goodness, integrity, and honor that had shaped the course of an unparalleled career serving his country from within the intelligence community.

In this brutally honest memoir, Brennan, the son of an Irish immigrant who settled in New Jersey, describes the life that took him from being a young CIA recruit enamored with the mystique of spy work, secretly defiant enough to drive a motorcycle and sport a diamond earring, and invigorated by his travels in the Middle East to being the most powerful individual in American intelligence. He details his experiences with very different presidents and what it’s been like to bear responsibility for some of the nation’s most crucial and polarizing national security decisions.

He pulls back the curtain on the inner workings of the Agency, describing the selfless, patriotic, and invisible work of the women and men involved in national security. He also examines the insularity, arrogance, and myopia that have, at times, undermined its reputation in the eyes of the American people and of members of other branches of government. Through topics ranging from George W. Bush’s intervention in Iraq to his thoughts on the CIA’s controversial use of enhanced interrogation techniques to his eye-opening account of the planning of the raid that resulted in Bin Ladin’s death to his realization that Russia had interfered with the 2016 election, Brennan brings the reader behind the scenes of some of the most crucial moments in recent U.S. history. He also candidly discusses the times he has failed to live up to his own high standards and the very public fallouts that have resulted. With its behind-the-scenes look at how major U.S. national security policies and actions unfolded during his long and distinguished career—especially during his eight years in the Obama administration—John Brennan’s memoir is a work of history with strong implications for the future of America and our country’s relationships with other world powers.

_Undaunted: My Fight Against America’s Enemies, at Home and Abroad _offers a rare and insightful look at the often-obscured world of national security, the intelligence profession, and Washington’s chaotic political environment. But more than that, it is a portrait of a man striving for integrity; for himself, for the CIA, and for his country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**bundance: The Future Is Better Than You Think (Exponential Technology Series) *













*The New York Times bestselling “manifesto for the future that is grounded in practical solutions addressing the world’s most pressing concerns: overpopulation, food, water, energy, education, health care and freedom” (The Wall Street Journal).*

Since the dawn of humanity, a privileged few have lived in stark contrast to the hardscrabble majority. Conventional wisdom says this gap cannot be closed. But it is closing—and fast.

In _Abundance_, space entrepreneur turned innovation pioneer Peter H. Diamandis and award-winning science writer Steven Kotler document how progress in artificial intelligence, robotics, digital manufacturing synthetic biology, and other exponentially growing technologies will enable us to make greater gains in the next two decades than we have in the previous 200 years. We will soon have the ability to meet and exceed the basic needs of every person on the planet. Abundance for all is within our grasp.

Breaking down human needs by category—water, food, energy, healthcare, education, freedom—Diamandis and Kotler introduce us to innovators and industry captains making tremendous strides in each area. “Not only is _Abundance_ a riveting page-turner…but it’s a book that gives us a future worth fighting for” (_The Christian Science Monitor_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**merican Heritage History of Early America: 1492-1776 *













Here, from American Heritage, is the human, vital story of America's beginnings - from the journeys of early explorers and the founding of the Plymouth and Jamestown colonies to the French and Indian Wars and victory in the War of Independence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*K**ingdom of Nauvoo: The Rise and Fall of a Religious Empire on the American Frontier *













*Best Book Award • Mormon History Association

An extraordinary story of faith and violence in nineteenth-century America, based on previously confidential documents from the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints.*


Compared to the Puritans, Mormons have rarely gotten their due, treated as fringe cultists at best or marginalized as polygamists unworthy of serious examination at worst. In _Kingdom of Nauvoo_, the historian Benjamin E. Park excavates the brief life of a lost Mormon city, and in the process demonstrates that the Mormons are, in fact, essential to understanding American history writ large.

Drawing on newly available sources from the LDS Church—sources that had been kept unseen in Church archives for 150 years—Park recreates one of the most dramatic episodes of the 19th century frontier. Founded in Western Illinois in 1839 by the Mormon prophet Joseph Smith and his followers, Nauvoo initially served as a haven from mob attacks the Mormons had endured in neighboring Missouri, where, in one incident, seventeen men, women, and children were massacred, and where the governor declared that all Mormons should be exterminated. In the relative safety of Nauvoo, situated on a hill and protected on three sides by the Mississippi River, the industrious Mormons quickly built a religious empire; at its peak, the city surpassed Chicago in population, with more than 12,000 inhabitants. The Mormons founded their own army, with Smith as its general; established their own courts; and went so far as to write their own constitution, in which they declared that there could be no separation of church and state, and that the world was to be ruled by Mormon priests.

This experiment in religious utopia, however, began to unravel when gentiles in the countryside around Nauvoo heard rumors of a new Mormon marital practice. More than any previous work, Kingdom of Nauvoo pieces together the haphazard and surprising emergence of Mormon polygamy, and reveals that most Mormons were not participants themselves, though they too heard the rumors, which said that Joseph Smith and other married Church officials had been “sealed” to multiple women. Evidence of polygamy soon became undeniable, and non-Mormons reacted with horror, as did many Mormons—including Joseph Smith’s first wife, Emma Smith, a strong-willed woman who resisted the strictures of her deeply patriarchal community and attempted to save her Church, and family, even when it meant opposing her husband and prophet.

A raucous, violent, character-driven story, _Kingdom of Nauvoo_ raises many of the central questions of American history, and even serves as a parable for the American present. How far does religious freedom extend? Can religious and other minority groups survive in a democracy where the majority dictates the law of the land? The Mormons of Nauvoo, who initially believed in the promise of American democracy, would become its strongest critics. Throughout his absorbing chronicle, Park shows the many ways in which the Mormons were representative of their era, and in doing so elevates nineteenth century Mormon history into the American mainstream.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*A**venging Angels: Soviet women snipers on the Eastern front (1941–45) *













*"Lyuba Vinogradova is a historian with a writer's dramatic eye. By personally interviewing many of the Russian women who as teenagers during WW2 took up arms to defend the motherland, her story becomes undeniably poignant and powerful" MARTIN CRUZ SMITH, author of Gorky Park*

The girls came from every corner of the U.S.S.R. They were factory workers, domestic servants, teachers and clerks, and few were older than twenty. Though many had led hard lives before the war, nothing could have prepared them for the brutal facts of their new existence: with their country on its knees, and millions of its men already dead, grievously wounded or in captivity, from 1942 onwards thousands of Soviet women were trained as snipers.

Thrown into the midst of some of the fiercest fighting of the Second World War they would soon learn what it was like to spend hour upon hour hunting German soldiers in the bleak expanses of no-man's-land; they would become familiar with the awful power that comes with taking another person's life; and in turn they would discover how it feels to see your closest friends torn away from you by an enemy shell or bullet.

In a narrative that travels from the sinister catacombs beneath the Kerch Peninsula to Byelorussia's primeval forests and, finally, to the smoking ruins of the Third Reich, Lyuba Vinogradova recounts the untold stories of these brave young women. Drawing on diaries, letters and interviews with survivors, as well as previously unpublished material from the military archives, she offers a moving and unforgettable record of their experiences: the rigorous training, the squalid living quarters, the blood and chaos of the Eastern Front, and those moments of laughter and happiness that occasionally allowed the girls to forget, for a second or two, their horrifying circumstances.

_Avenging Angels_ is a masterful account of an all-too-often overlooked chapter of history, and an unparalleled account of these women's lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*L**onely Vigil: Coastwatchers of the Solomons (Bluejacket Books) *













*From the bestselling author of Day of Infamy: In the bloodiest island combat of WWII, one group of men kept watch from behind Japanese lines.*

The Solomon Islands was where the Allied war machine finally broke the Japanese empire. As pilots, marines, and sailors fought for supremacy in Guadalcanal, Bougainville, and the Slot, a lonely group of radio operators occupied the Solomon Islands’ highest points. Sometimes encamped in comfort, sometimes exposed to the elements, these coastwatchers kept lookout for squadrons of Japanese bombers headed for Allied positions, holding their own positions even when enemy troops swarmed all around. They were Australian-born but Solomon-raised, and adept at survival in the unforgiving jungle environment. Through daring and insight, they stayed one step ahead of the Japanese, often sacrificing themselves to give advance warning of an attack.

In _Lonely Vigil_, Walter Lord, the #1 _New York Times_–bestselling author of _A Night to Remember_ and _The Miracle of Dunkirk_, tells of the survivors of the campaign and what they risked to win the war in the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*E**scape from Sobibor *













*This true story of a revolt at a Nazi death camp, newly updated, is “a memorable and moving saga, full of anger and anguish, a reminder never to forget” (San Francisco Chronicle).*

On October 14, 1943, six hundred Jews imprisoned in Sobibor, a secret Nazi death camp in eastern Poland, revolted. They killed a dozen SS officers and guards, trampled the barbed wire fences, and raced across an open field filled with anti-tank mines. Against all odds, more than three hundred made it safely into the woods. Fifty of those men and women managed to survive the rest of the war. In this edition of _Escape from Sobibor_, fully updated in 2012, Richard Rashke tells their stories, based on his interviews with eighteen of the survivors. It vividly describes the biggest prisoner escape of World War II. A story of unimaginable cruelty. A story of courage and a fierce desire to live and to tell the world what truly went on behind those barbed wire fences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Giant Killer: The incredible true story of the smallest man to serve in the U.S. Military—Vietnam veteran Green Beret Captain Richard J. Flaherty - Silver Star, 2 Bronze Stars, & 2 Purple Hearts. *













*4' 9" 97lbs Vietnam Vet Green Beret Captain Richard J. Flaherty - 101st Airborne & 3rd Special Forces Group Vietnam 1967-1971 - Silver Star, 2 Bronze Stars & 2 Purple Hearts.


#1 New York Times best seller - Author Doug Stanton*
"Giant Killers are among us-- author David Yuzuk walked with one and returned with this tale.”

In riveting rifle, rucksack style author, David Yuzuk takes you deep into the jungles of Vietnam to walk in the combat boots of America’s smallest soldier, Richard Flaherty. During his first tour in Vietnam, Flaherty is placed in command of the Airborne’s Delta Platoon. Later he’s assigned to command Recon’s Echo Platoon.

Starting with the Tet Offensive, Flaherty and his units are engaged in harrowing non-stop action and deadly fighting. Flaherty’s Platoon is ordered to conduct Search and Destroy missions on the outskirts of the City of Hue to engage the large fleeing enemy NVA and VC units.

Written with extensive access to surviving members of the 101st Airborne and 3rd Special Forces Group, on-the-ground eye-witness, family members and friends, as well as archival, and declassified military records, Yuzuk has created a gripping narrative of Richard Flaherty’s inspiring life and career.

Yuzuk also releases never published information of a covert operation Flaherty worked in order to locate and recover a recently declassified stolen weapon of mass destruction (Project Green Light).

Author and police officer David Yuzuk befriended Richard J. Flaherty in 1999, when Flaherty was living homeless on the streets of Aventura, Florida. Flaherty warned Yuzuk that asking too many questions about his secretive life could be bad for Yuzuk’s career and dangerous to his own health. Sure enough, eight hours after Yuzuk made a call to confirm Flaherty’s identity, Flaherty was killed in a hit-and-run.

Former U.S. Army Ranger and CIA contractor Kris “Tanto" Paronto is also interviewed for the book. Kris is known for his heroic actions during the 2012 terrorist attack on the U.S. Ambassador and CIA compound in Benghazi. Kris offers his insight and knowledge into Flaherty’s Private Military contract work and Flaherty’s ongoing battle with PTSD.

For his actions in Vietnam and South East Asia, Flaherty earned the Silver Star, Bronze Star W/Valor Bronze Star (3OLC), Purple Heart (1OLC), Purple Heart, Air Medal, Gallantry Cross W/Silver Star, Army Commendation Medal, Combat Infantryman’s Badge, 3 Overseas Bars, Sharpshooter Badge W/Rifle Bar, Air Medal, Parachutist Badge, Vietnam Service Medal W/Bronze Service, and the Vietnam Campaign Medal

On November 28, 1945, doctors in Stamford Hospital intensely worked to save new born Richard Flaherty’s life. His mother didn’t know at the time of his birth that her blood type was Rh-negative which may lead to serious health problems—and death—in a second born fetus. Richard’s future therefore was sealed before he took his first breath. The complications caused a hormonal imbalance which stunted his growth. Medically speaking, Richard would be considered a proportionate dwarf. He was expected to only grow to the height of 4’ 7” but Richard proved them wrong as he grew to 4’ 9.” He later later proved many others wrong by achieving the impossible and becoming a Green Beret Captain.

If Richard Flaherty was only the shortest man to ever be in the U.S. Army and a Green Beret, that would certainly be a unique story in itself. Flaherty was much more, though. He was a bonafide war hero and beloved leader of the men he commanded. A small stature with a oversized shadow. Yet, he was cut from the Army that was his life after two tours in Vietnam. This story documents as much as can be known about a man whose post army life was spent in a variety of jobs freelancing, alternating between classified missions conducted by the CIA and NSA.... What an interesting man and totally unique story. -John Werner, VINE VOICE


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ouglas Adams's Starship Titanic: A Novel *













In this thoroughly satisfying and completely disorienting novel based on a story line by Douglas Adams (author of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy), Terry Jones recounts an unforgettable tale of intergalactic travel and mishap. The saga of "the ship that cannot possibly go wrong" sparkles with wit, danger, and confusion that will keep readers guessing which reality they are in and how, on earth, to find their way out again.

At the center of the galaxy, a vast, unknown civilization is preparing for an event of epic proportions: the launching of the greatest, most gorgeous, most technologically advanced Starship ever built-the Starship Titanic.

An earthling would see it as a mixture of the Chrysler Building, the tomb of Tutankhamen, and Venice. But less provincial onlookers would recognize it as the design of Leovinus, the galaxy's most renowned architect. He is an old man now, and the creation of the Starship Titanic is the pinnacle achievement of his twenty-year career.

The night before the launch, Leovinus is prowling around the ship having a last little look. With mounting alarm he begins to find things are not right: unfinished workmanship, cybersystems not working correctly, robots colliding with doors. How could this have happened? And how could this have happened without his knowing?

Something somewhere is terribly wrong.

On the following day, in an artificial event staged for the media, the Starship Titanic will leave its construction dock under autopilot and, a few days later, make its way to the terminal to pick up passengers for its maiden voyage. Although the ship will be deserted during its very first flight, it is nevertheless a major event, watched by all the galaxy's media.

Hugely, magnificently, the fabulous ship eases its way forward from the construction dock, picks up speed, sways a bit, wobbles a bit, veers wildly, and just before it can do massive damage to everything around it, appears to undergo SMEF (Spontaneous Massive Existence Failure).

In just ten seconds, the whole, stupendous enterprise is over. And our story has just begun.

Somehow three earthlings, one Blerontin journalist, a semideranged parrot, and a shipful of disoriented robots must overcome their differences. It's the only way to save the Starship Titanic ("The Ship That Cannot Possibly Go Wrong") from certain destruction and rescue the economy of an entire planet-not to mention to survive the latest threat, an attack by a swarm of hostile shipbuilders. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**ternity Road *













The Roadmakers left only ruins behind -- but what magnificent ruins! Their concrete highways still cross the continent. Their cups, combs and jewelry are found in every Illyrian home. They left behind a legend,too -- a hidden sanctuary called Haven, where even now the secrets of their civilization might still be found.

Chaka's brother was one of those who sought to find Haven and never returned. But now Chaka has inherited a rare Roadmaker artifact -- a book called _A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court_ -- which has inspired her to follow in his footsteps. Gathering an unlikely band of companions around her, Chaka embarks upon a journey where she will encounter bloodthirsty rirver pirates, electronic ghosts who mourn their lost civilization and machines that skim over the ground and air. Ultimately, the group will learn the truth about their own mysterious past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**oldiers of Earthrise: Books 1-3 *













*War rages among the stars. Can Jon Taylor survive?*

*Soldiers of Earthrise* box set! 3 entire novels = 1,000+ pages of epic science fiction.

Jon Taylor is an Earthling. He doesn't care much about space. At least until his brother dies on Bahay, a war-torn planet many light-years away.

After the funeral, Jon joins the army. He learns to kill. And he flies to Bahay, sworn to avenge his brother.

Centuries ago, Filipino colonists arrived on Bahay to build a utopia. But this world has become a nightmare. Jon finds himself in a dizzying dreamscape, a world of dark jungles and neon slums, of ruthless guerrillas and intoxicating bargirls, of blood-soaked battlefields and glittering brothels. Here on Bahay, a man can lose his life in the jungle, lose his sanity in the gleaming drug dens, or lose his heart to a local girl with a sweet smile and knife behind her back.

On Bahay, nothing is as it seems. In this place of strange dreams and secrets, Jon hunts the man who killed his brother. But he learns that revenge always comes with a price...

The bestselling _Earthrise_ universe spans multiple series and dozens of novels. If you're new to _Earthrise_, this box set is a great place to start. If you're an old fan, buckle up for a new adventure among the stars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**rrival (The Kyron Invasion Book 1)*














_FROM MILLION-COPY BESTSELLER JASPER T. SCOTT_
*THEY HAVE ARRIVED.
2150 AD: *Chris Randall just lost his job as a bodyguard. That night, after picking up his wife, Bree, from her shift at a local casino, he breaks the bad news.

Moments later, thunder cracks the sky, but there’s no lightning. Flaming debris rain across the valley, and a dark mass goes sailing out of the clouds, headed straight for LA.

It’s not one of the Union’s starships, because they can’t defy gravity like that. But then what is it?

The answer chills both Chris and Bree to their cores: it’s an invasion.

They have to pick up their kids and get away from the city. But the Randalls soon discover that nowhere is far enough away to keep them safe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*N**ew World Order (The Kyron Invasion Book 2) *













_FROM MILLION-COPY BESTSELLER JASPER T. SCOTT_
*THE OCCUPATION HAS BEGUN*
Having wiped out every major city on the planet, the Kyra are herding survivors into safe zones where they have promised to re-establish order and provide the basic necessities. Fences are erected to keep out the failed hybrids, known as “Dregs.” Meanwhile, the successful hybrids are sent away to fight in the Kyra’s war.

That is Christopher Randall’s primary concern when he and his family are taken to the safe zone in New San Bernardino: what if they get conscripted, too? Making matters worse, the zones aren’t as safe as the Kyra claim. Dregs prowl the streets at night, and the Chimeras that hunt them aren’t much better. The zones are little more than concentration camps with a singular goal: breed humans to produce a new generation of conscripts.

Chris quickly realizes that they’ll be better off in the Wastes, but escaping won’t be easy. The refugees have tracking implants with remote kill switches, and attempting an escape could be the last thing the Randalls ever do. Yet when Christopher’s daughter, Gaby, begins drawing too much attention to herself, he realizes that if they don’t escape soon, his family will never be the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**HE SILVER FLEET: Super Box Set (Books 1-5): The Complete Epic Sci-Fi Adventure Series*













*They’re here and they’ll only stop at our extinction! Can one man save mankind?*


The Silver Fleet Super Box Set-* over 2,800+ pages* of action-packed science fiction.


They told him he was _finished_!

That he’d never again command the deck of a starship.

Because, while Captain Robert Faulkner had been languishing as a POW, things had moved on.

Now, the key word was _diplomacy_.

So, when a new alien threat appears from the depths of space…everything changes.

And suddenly, Faulkner’s unique skills are very much in demand.


R.L. Giddings’ *Silver Fleet series* is a masterclass of action and suspense, sure to please Military Sci-Fi readers everywhere. A must read if you love *Old Man’s War* and Jack Campbell’s *Lost Fleet *series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Country Guesthouse: A Sullivan's Crossing Novel *













*From the Bestselling Author of the hit Netflix series, Virgin River

#1 New York Times bestselling author Robyn Carr delivers an emotional and triumphant novel about the fierce power of a mother’s love.*

_A summer rental, a new beginning…_

Hannah Russell’s carefully crafted plans for her life have been upended without warning. When her best friend died suddenly, Hannah became guardian to a five-year-old named Noah. With no experience at motherhood, she’s terrified she’s not up to the challenge. She and Noah need time to get to know each other, so she decides to rent a country house with stunning views on a lake in rural Colorado.

When they arrive at the house, they are greeted by the owner, a handsome man who promises to stay out of their way. But his clumsy Great Dane, Romeo, has other ideas and Noah immediately bonds with the lovable dog. As Hannah learns to become a mother, Owen Abrams, who is recovering from his own grief, can’t help but be drawn out of his solitude by his guests.

But life throws more challenges at this unlikely trio and they are tested in ways they never thought possible. All three will discover their strengths and, despite their differences, they will fight to become a family. And the people of Sullivan’s Crossing will rally around them to offer all of the support they need.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Color of Water *













*From the New York Times bestselling author of Deacon King Kong and The Good Lord Bird, winner of the National Book Award for Fiction:

The modern classic that Oprah.com calls one of the best memoirs of a generation and that launched James McBride’s literary career.

More than two years on The New York Times bestseller list.
*
Who is Ruth McBride Jordan? A self-declared "light-skinned" woman evasive about her ethnicity, yet steadfast in her love for her twelve black children. James McBride, journalist, musician, and son, explores his mother's past, as well as his own upbringing and heritage, in a poignant and powerful debut, _The Color Of Water: A Black Man's Tribute to His White Mother_.
The son of a black minister and a woman who would not admit she was white, James McBride grew up in "orchestrated chaos" with his eleven siblings in the poor, all-black projects of Red Hook, Brooklyn. "Mommy," a fiercely protective woman with "dark eyes full of pep and fire," herded her brood to Manhattan's free cultural events, sent them off on buses to the best (and mainly Jewish) schools, demanded good grades, and commanded respect. As a young man, McBride saw his mother as a source of embarrassment, worry, and confusion—and reached thirty before he began to discover the truth about her early life and long-buried pain.

In _The Color of Water_, McBride retraces his mother's footsteps and, through her searing and spirited voice, recreates her remarkable story. The daughter of a failed itinerant Orthodox rabbi, she was born Rachel Shilsky (actually Ruchel Dwara Zylska) in Poland on April 1, 1921. Fleeing pogroms, her family emigrated to America and ultimately settled in Suffolk, Virginia, a small town where anti-Semitism and racial tensions ran high. With candor and immediacy, Ruth describes her parents' loveless marriage; her fragile, handicapped mother; her cruel, sexually-abusive father; and the rest of the family and life she abandoned.

At seventeen, after fleeing Virginia and settling in New York City, Ruth married a black minister and founded the all- black New Brown Memorial Baptist Church in her Red Hook living room. "God is the color of water," Ruth McBride taught her children, firmly convinced that life's blessings and life's values transcend race. Twice widowed, and continually confronting overwhelming adversity and racism, Ruth's determination, drive and discipline saw her dozen children through college—and most through graduate school. At age 65, she herself received a degree in social work from Temple University.

Interspersed throughout his mother's compelling narrative, McBride shares candid recollections of his own experiences as a mixed-race child of poverty, his flirtations with drugs and violence, and his eventual self- realization and professional success. _The Color of Water_ touches readers of all colors as a vivid portrait of growing up, a haunting meditation on race and identity, and a lyrical valentine to a mother from her son.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**aving Grace (A Katie Connell Caribbean Mystery): A What Doesn't Kill You Mystery *













*When fate hands tightly wound attorney and certified hot mess Katie Connell an unexpected second chance in the Caribbean, will she find herself, or will a killer find her?*

_"Katie is the first character I have absolutely fallen in love with since Stephanie Plum!" -- Stephanie Swindell, Bookstore Owner_

Texas attorney and sloppy drinker Katie Connell’s career just melted down before her eyes. After very public failure during a doomed celebrity trial and a heart-wrenching breakup, she avoids rehab by retreating to the tropical island where her parents tragically died. But when she arrives, it becomes obvious that her parents’ supposed accident was cold and calculated. As Katie sorts through the clues, she gets help from an unexpected source: a spirited house named Annalise. Between the kindred ghost, a local singing sensation, and a handsome chef, the quirks of the island throw the former attorney for a major loop. Can Katie pick up the pieces of her life and solve her parents’ murder as part of her fresh new start?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*L**eaving Annalise (A Katie Connell Caribbean Mystery): A What Doesn't Kill You Mystery *













*A new life on the horizon.
An old flame at the door.
When a dead body turns up in the freezer, Katie's island lifestyle turns stormy.*

_"Katie is the first character I have absolutely fallen in love with since Stephanie Plum!" -- Stephanie Swindell, Bookstore Owner_

Katie Connell's new life in St. Marcos is cruising right along. She’s got a restaurateur boyfriend, a singing venture with her best friend, and a new streak of sobriety. Even better, she’s purchased a rainforest home that came complete with a centuries-old house ghost. With her legal career well behind her, she's hopeful her new chapter will lead her to happiness.

But when a man from her past enters the picture, a murder in her boyfriend's restaurant and a child in need throw everything into chaos. Forced to choose between the spirited house that saved her and a man who may just be the love of her life, Katie almost yearns for the simpler dramas she faced as a lawyer. Can she make the right choice without slipping back into the destructive ways of the past?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*F**inding Harmony (A Katie Connell Caribbean Mystery): A What Doesn't Kill You Mystery *













*A dead body at the gate.
A missing husband.
Katie will need all the voodoo she can conjure to crack a tropical crime.*

_"Katie is the first character I have absolutely fallen in love with since Stephanie Plum!" -- Stephanie Swindell, Bookstore Owner_

Katie Connell is happily married and living the island life on St. Marcos. Just when she thinks life is settling down with her dream man and their gorgeous children, they learn a stranger died at the front gate of their jumbie house. After the victim's well-connected employer hires Katie and Nick to investigate, they discover a horrifying secret about the place they call home.

Before Katie can process the information, her husband doesn't return home one night. As if that weren’t enough, the uncooperative police chief counters Katie’s plea for help with a threat to seize their home out from under her. Can Katie track down her husband alone before his trail goes cold, or will powerful forces at work send her to an early grave?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Absent One: A Department Q Novel (Department Q Series Book 2)*













*Copenhagen’s Detective Carl Mørck is back and ready for action in the second Department Q novel from the “new ‘it’ boy of Nordic Noir” (The Times, London).
*
Carl Mørck has settled into Department Q and is ready to take on another cold case. This time, it’s the brutal double-murder of a brother and sister two decades earlier. One of the suspects confessed and is serving time, but it’s clear to Mørck that all is not what it seems. Kimmie, a homeless woman with secrets involving certain powerful individuals, could hold the key—if Mørck can track her down before they do...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*W**hiteout (Dark Iceland) *













*THE FOURTH INSTALLMENT IN THE INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLING DARK ICELAND SERIES

OVER A MILLION COPIES SOLD

When the body of a young woman is found dead beneath the cliffs of the deserted Icelandic village of KÁlfshamarvÍk, police officer Ari ThÓr Arason uncovers a startling and terrifying connection to an earlier series of deaths, as the killer remains on the loose...*

Two days before Christmas, a young woman is found dead beneath the cliffs of the deserted village of KÁlfshamarvÍk.

Did she jump, or did something more sinister take place beneath the lighthouse and the abandoned old house on the remote rocky outcrop?
With winter closing in and the snow falling relentlessly, Ari ThÓr Arason discovers that the victim's mother and young sister also lost their lives in this same spot, twenty-five years earlier.

As the dark history and its secrets of the village are unveiled, and the death toll begins to rise, the Siglufjordur detectives must race against the clock to find the killer, before another tragedy takes place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Devil All the Time *













*Now a Netflix film starring Tom Holland and Robert Pattinson

A dark and riveting vision of 1960s America that delivers literary excitement in the highest degree. 
*
In _The Devil All the Time_, Donald Ray Pollock has written a novel that marries the twisted intensity of Oliver Stone’s _Natural Born Killers_ with the religious and Gothic overtones of Flannery O’Connor at her most haunting.

Set in rural southern Ohio and West Virginia, _The Devil All the Time_ follows a cast of compelling and bizarre characters from the end of World War II to the 1960s. There’s Willard Russell, tormented veteran of the carnage in the South Pacific, who can’t save his beautiful wife, Charlotte, from an agonizing death by cancer no matter how much sacrificial blood he pours on his “prayer log.” There’s Carl and Sandy Henderson, a husband-and-wife team of serial killers, who troll America’s highways searching for suitable models to photograph and exterminate. There’s the spider-handling preacher Roy and his crippled virtuoso-guitar-playing sidekick, Theodore, running from the law. And caught in the middle of all this is Arvin Eugene Russell, Willard and Charlotte’s orphaned son, who grows up to be a good but also violent man in his own right.

Donald Ray Pollock braids his plotlines into a taut narrative that will leave readers astonished and deeply moved. With his first novel, he proves himself a master storyteller in the grittiest and most uncompromising American grain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I **Am Not Who You Think I Am: A Novel *













*A New York Times Pick of the Best Thrillers of 2021
An Amazon Best Book of the Month

An Apple Best Book of the Month

A Virginia Living Magazine Pick of Notable books for Autumn

“A tale not just of profound misunderstanding but dynastic wealth and dysfunction, of how money and power can warp a community…[A] shocker of a finale.” —New York Times

“Wicked and smart. Everything you want in a great thriller.”
-Adrian McKinty, New York Times bestselling author of The Chain

One secret.
Eight cryptic words.
Lifetimes of ruin.



From New York Times and Internationally bestselling author

Wayland Maynard is just eight years old when he sees his father kill himself, finds a note that reads I am not who you think I am, and is left reeling with grief and shock. Who was his father if not the loving man Wayland knew? Terrified, Wayland keeps the note a secret, but his reasons for being afraid are just beginning.

Eight years later, Wayland makes a shocking discovery and becomes certain the note is the key to unlocking a past his mother and others in his town want to keep buried.

With the help of two friends, Wayland searches for the truth. Together they uncover strange messages scribbled in his father’s old books, a sinister history behind the town’s most powerful family, and a bizarre tragedy possibly linked to Wayland’s birth. Each revelation raises more questions and deepens Wayland’s suspicions of everyone around him. Soon, he’ll regret he ever found the note, trusted his friends, or believed in such a thing as the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*G**od Save the Spy: A Cold War Spy Novel (Historical Fiction) *













*He’s an unhappy Russian spy that wants to run. But to do so means leaving behind his wife, or his daughter.*

Enraged by what Russia has done to his family, KGB Officer Nikolai Semenov agrees to become a spy for Britain. Semenov begins to pass war secrets to the Brits until the Russians realize his true intentions and force him back to Moscow. The British plan to rescue him, but there's just one catch; he'll have to leave either his wife or daughter behind. Now Semenov must choose to sign his own death certificate by staying or sacrifice one of the two most important females in his life. Or will the choice be made for him? Once Britain's escape plan is activated, the wheels begin to turn.

Falling in behind them is Colonel Viktor Bucharov one of KGB’s best, and most violent. In a desperate attempt to shake Bucharov from their tail they jump from buses, change moving subway cars, dash into malls, and underground passageways. They almost feel a sense of relief the closer they get to the escape rendezvous, but Bucharov is only minutes behind.

Get ready to stay up late tonight. _God Save the Spy_ is one wild ride you won't want to stop until you get to the very end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he American (A Nathan Grant Thriller Book 1) *













*Russian assassins are gunning for him. Nathan Grant will make them pay.*

Following a distinguished career as an American spy, Nathan Grant is ready to part ways with the CIA. Unfortunately, his adversaries aren't as eager to let him go. After a final mission ends in the deaths of two Russian spies, Grant is a marked man. To stay one step ahead, he must uncover the identity of a mole buried deep within the CIA. After traversing the globe in search of clues, the truth will shock him to his core. Now it is Nathan Grant who will to stop at nothing for revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*H**ow Do We Look: The Body, the Divine, and the Question of Civilization *













*From prehistoric Mexico to modern Istanbul, Mary Beard looks beyond the familiar canon of Western imagery to explore the history of art, religion, and humanity.*


Conceived as a gorgeously illustrated accompaniment to “How Do We Look” and “The Eye of Faith,” the famed _Civilisations_ shows on PBS, renowned classicist Mary Beard has created this elegant volume on how we have looked at art. Focusing in Part I on the Olmec heads of early Mesoamerica, the colossal statues of the pharaoh Amenhotep III, and the nudes of classical Greece, Beard explores the power, hierarchy, and gender politics of the art of the ancient world, and explains how it came to define the so-called civilized world. In Part II, Beard chronicles some of the most breathtaking religious imagery ever made—whether at Angkor Wat, Ravenna, Venice, or in the art of Jewish and Islamic calligraphers— to show how all religions, ancient and modern, have faced irreconcilable problems in trying to picture the divine. With this classic volume, Beard redefines the Western-and male-centric legacies of Ernst Gombrich and Kenneth Clark.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Summer of ’63: Gettysburg: Favorite Stories and Fresh Perspectives from the Historians at Emerging Civil War *













Gettysburg, the largest land battle on the North American continent, has maintained an unshakable grip on the American imagination.

Building on momentum from a string of victories that stretched back into the summer of 1862, Robert E. Lee launched his Confederate Army of Northern Virginia on an invasion of the North meant to shake Union resolve and fundamentally shift the dynamic of the war. His counterpart with the Federal Army of the Potomac, George Meade, elevated to command just days before the fighting, found himself defending his home state in a high-stakes battle that could have put Confederates at the very gates of the nation’s capital.

The public historians writing for the popular Emerging Civil War blog, speaking on its podcast, or delivering talks at the annual Emerging Civil War Symposium at Stevenson Ridge in Virginia always present their work in ways that engage and animate audiences. Their efforts entertain, challenge, and sometimes provoke readers with fresh perspectives and insights born from years of working at battlefields, guiding tours, presenting talks, and writing for the wider Civil War community.

_The Summer of ’63: Gettysburg: Favorite Stories and Fresh Perspectives from the Historians at Emerging Civil War_ is a compilation of some of their favorites, anthologized, revised, and updated, together with several original pieces. Each entry includes original and helpful illustrations.

This important study, when read with its companion volume _The Summer of ’63: Vicksburg and Tullahoma_, contextualizes the major 1863 campaigns in what arguably was Civil War’s turning-point summer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**hanghai 1937: Stalingrad on the Yangtze *













*The New York Times bestseller that inspired the documentary Shanghai 1937: Where World War II Began on Public Television.*

At its height, the Battle of Shanghai involved nearly a million Chinese and Japanese soldiers while sucking in three million civilians as unwilling spectators—and often victims. It turned what had been a Japanese imperialist adventure in China into a general war between the two oldest and proudest civilizations of the Far East. Ultimately, it led to Pearl Harbor and to seven decades of tumultuous history in Asia. The Battle of Shanghai was a pivotal event that helped define and shape the modern world.

In its sheer scale, the struggle for China’s largest city was a sinister forewarning of what was in store only a few years later in theaters around the world. It demonstrated how technology had given rise to new forms of warfare and had made old forms even more lethal. Amphibious landings, tank assaults, aerial dogfights, and—most important—urban combat all happened in Shanghai in 1937. It was a dress rehearsal for World War II—or, perhaps more correctly, it was the inaugural act in the war, the first major battle in the global conflict.

Actors from a variety of nations were present in Shanghai during the three fateful autumn months when the battle raged. The rich cast included China’s ascetic Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek and his Japanese adversary, General Matsui Iwane, who wanted Asia to rise from disunity, but ultimately pushed the continent toward its deadliest conflict ever. Claire Chennault, later of “Flying Tiger” fame, was among the figures emerging in the course of the campaign, as was First Lady Eleanor Roosevelt. In an ironic twist, Alexander von Falkenhausen, a stern German veteran of the Great War, abandoned his role as a mere advisor to the Chinese army and led it into battle against the Japanese invaders.

_Shanghai 1937_ fills a gaping chasm in our understanding of the War of Resistance and the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**ttack Transport: The Story Of The U.S.S. Doyen *













*Attack transports formed the backbone of the Amphibious Forces in World War Two.

It was these ships that carried the bulk of the troops and equipment to the bloody assault beaches of the overseas landings.*


The Japanese military had swept across Pacific Ocean conquering and fortifying hundreds of small islands that the Allied forces would have to conquer one by one in order to defeat their enemy.

Despite being unarmored and having little fire power, attack transports continued to make a monumental impact in the fate of the war. Not because they could defeat the Japanese on their own but because they carried in their hulls the war’s one essential combat element: the troops that fought on the ground.

U.S.S. Doyen was one such attack transport that served with honor and made its contribution felt through the course of the war.

Lawrence Marsden’s fascinating history of this ship uncovers the action of the Doyen from commissioning through to her last operation in World War Two and of course exposes the lives of the men who sailed her through treacherous waters to do their duty.

This book provides brilliant insight into the Pacific War as it was seen from one small unit in the fleet as they were involved in some of the most important operations of that front, including the invasions of Kiska, Tarawa, Kwajalein, Saipan, Guam, Leyte, Lingayen Gulf and Iwo Jima.

“In war, transports seldom rest. Between assaults, on long and dreary voyages they carry out to distant bases replacement and service troops and freight, and carry back to home ports our casualties and essential war materials. They are the unsung, battle-scarred work horses of the Navy.” Richmond K. Turner, Admiral, U.S. Navy, Former Commander Amphibious Forces, Pacific Fleet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**niper on the Eastern Front: The Memoirs of Sepp Allerberger, Knights Cross *













*A biography of the second most successful sniper of the German Wehrmacht and one of the few private soldiers to be honored with the Knights Cross award.*

An Austrian conscript who qualified as a Wehrmacht machine gunner, Josef “Sepp” Allerberger was drafted to the southern sector of the Russian Front in July 1942. Wounded at Voroshilovsk, he experimented with a Russian sniper-rifle while convalescing and so impressed his superiors with his proficiency that he was returned to the front as his regiment’s only sniper specialist.

This sometimes-harrowing account provides an excellent introduction to the commitment in fieldcraft, discipline and routine required of the sniper, a man apart. There was no place for chivalry on the Russian Front. Away from the film cameras, no prisoner survived long after surrendering. Russian snipers had used the illegal explosive bullet since 1941, and Hitler eventually authorized its issue in 1944. The result was a battlefield of horror. Allerberger was a cold-blooded killer, but few will find a place in their hearts for the soldiers of the Red Army against whom he fought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*F**or the Soul of Mankind: The United States, the Soviet Union, and the Cold War *













o the amazement of the public, pundits, and even the policymakers themselves, the ideological and political conflict that had endangered the world for half a century came to an end in 1990. How did that happen? What caused the cold war in the first place, and why did it last as long as it did?

The distinguished historian Melvyn P. Leffler homes in on four crucial episodes when American and Soviet leaders considered modulating, avoiding, or ending hostilities and asks why they failed: Stalin and Truman devising new policies after 1945; Malenkov and Eisenhower exploring the chance for peace after Stalin's death in 1953; Kennedy, Khrushchev, and LBJ trying to reduce tensions after the Cuban Missile Crisis of 1962; and Brezhnev and Carter aiming to sustain détente after the Helsinki Conference of 1975. All these leaders glimpsed possibilities for peace, yet they allowed ideologies, political pressures, the expectations of allies and clients, the dynamics of the international system, and their own fearful memories to trap them in a cycle of hostility that seemed to have no end.

_For the Soul of Mankind_ illuminates how Reagan, Bush, and, above all, Gorbachev finally extricated themselves from the policies and mind-sets that had imprisoned their predecessors, and were able to reconfigure Soviet-American relations after decades of confrontation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Contingency War Boxed Set: The Complete Four Book Series*













*An alien invasion space opera with a twist that you won't see coming. Read the complete Contingency War series now as a four-book box set. No.1 best-seller in space-fleet science fiction with over 400 5-star ratings.
From book one:*
No-one comes in peace. Every being in the galaxy wants something, and is willing to take it by force.

The Hedalt were no different. They came from the distant reaches of the galaxy to wage war. Their fleet wanted to take Earth for its prize, but we were ready. We were stronger.

For years, we fought them, ship-to-ship, until we scattered their forces and drove them back. Pursuing the Hedalt fleet to their home world, we delivered the decisive blow. We nuked their planet and wiped them out for good.

Or so we thought.

For decades, Earth Fleet sent out Deep Space Recon missions to scour the galaxy and clean up the remnants of the Hedalt Empire. Eventually, we found only ghosts – empty outposts and long-dead colonies.

But, close to the edge of known space, I – Captain Taylor Ray – and my crew are about to make a discovery that will change everything.

The war isn’t over. The war has yet to begin.

◆◆◆*The series includes:*

The Contingency
The Way Station Gambit
Rise of Nimrod Fleet
Earth’s Last War


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**volution *













*“Magisterial and uplifting . . . A brilliant, grandscale sampling of sixty-five million years of human evolution . . . It shows the sweep and grandeur of life in its unrelenting course.” —The Denver Post*

Stretching from the distant past into the remote future, from primordial Earth to the stars, _Evolution_ is a soaring symphony of struggle, extinction, and survival; a dazzling epic that combines a dozen scientific disciplines and a cast of unforgettable characters to convey the grand drama of evolution in all its awesome majesty and rigorous beauty. Sixty-five million years ago, when dinosaurs ruled the Earth, there lived a small mammal, a proto-primate of the species _Purgatorius_. From this humble beginning, Baxter traces the human lineage forward through time. The adventure that unfolds is a gripping odyssey governed by chance and competition, a perilous journey to an uncertain destination along a route beset by sudden and catastrophic upheavals. It is a route that ends, for most species, in stagnation or extinction. Why should humanity escape this fate?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dogma of Rufus: A Canine Guide to Eating, Sleeping, Digging, Slobbering, Scratching, and Surviving with Humans*













So, you’ve been ripped out from your mother’s paws and taken in by a strange family of humans that has kids who insist on flapping your floppy ears and dressing you up like a ladybug. These new human-folk are trying to “teach” you things, like sitting or not ripping apart their fun-looking shoes, and you might start to think you should try to “obey.” But I know better; I’ve been around the block and peed on most parts of it. Puppies like you need my—wait, somebody just walked in with a hamburger. Gotta check this out.

Ok, back now. Anyway, to survive in this world filled with brown-clad fools delivering packages and leashes, you need my guide to show you what’s what in this dog-eat-dog world of ours. Like dog beds; your human might try to force you to sleep in one of these, but with my sly techniques I can show you how to weasel your way into their clean, fresh-smelling king-sized bed, or even stretch yourself out and have it all to yourself. Those imbeciles might think they are your owner, but you’ll show them who really owns who armed with knowledge on these subjects:

- Advanced barking—how loud and annoying can you go?

- Cars—catch your Moby Dick

- Licking—what, where, when, and why

- Biting—ask questions later

- Welcoming guests—try not to hyperventilate

- And much more!

Communicating with humans can be difficult, as they are not very smart, but they give you things and throw you balls, so you might as well try to amuse them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**astards: A Memoir *













*"Searing . . . explores how identity forms love, and love, identity. Written in engrossing, intimate prose, it makes us rethink how blood’s deep connections relate to the attachments of proximity."—Andrew Solomon, author of Far from the Tree*

In the early 1980s, Mary Hall is a little girl growing up in poverty in Camden, New Jersey, with her older brother Jacob and parents who, in her words, were "great at making babies, but not so great at holding on to them." After her father leaves the family, she is raised among a commune of mothers in a low-income housing complex. Then, no longer able to care for the only daughter she has left at home, Mary's mother sends Mary away to Oklahoma to live with her maternal grandparents, who have also been raising her younger sister, Rebecca. When Mary is legally adopted by her grandparents, the result is a family story like no other. Because Mary was adopted by her grandparents, Mary’s mother, Peggy, is legally her sister, while her brother, Jacob, is legally her nephew.

Living in Oklahoma with her maternal grandfather, Mary gets a new name and a new life. But she's haunted by the past: by the baby girls she’s sure will come looking for her someday, by the mother she left behind, by the father who left her. Mary is a college student when her sisters start to get back in touch. With each subsequent reunion, her family becomes closer to whole again. Moving, haunting, and at times wickedly funny, _Bastards_ is about finding one's family and oneself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*P**eople of the Book: A Novel *













*View our feature on Geraldine Books’s People of the Book.

From the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of March, the journey of a rare illuminated manuscript through centuries of exile and war*

In 1996, Hanna Heath, an Australian rare-book expert, is offered the job of a lifetime: analysis and conservation of the famed Sarajevo Haggadah, which has been rescued from Serb shelling during the Bosnian war. Priceless and beautiful, the book is one of the earliest Jewish volumes ever to be illuminated with images. When Hanna, a caustic loner with a passion for her work, discovers a series of tiny artifacts in its ancient binding—an insect wing fragment, wine stains, salt crystals, a white hair—she begins to unlock the book’s mysteries. The reader is ushered into an exquisitely detailed and atmospheric past, tracing the book’s journey from its salvation back to its creation.

In Bosnia during World War II, a Muslim risks his life to protect it from the Nazis. In the hedonistic salons of fin-de-siècle Vienna, the book becomes a pawn in the struggle against the city’s rising anti-Semitism. In inquisition-era Venice, a Catholic priest saves it from burning. In Barcelona in 1492, the scribe who wrote the text sees his family destroyed by the agonies of enforced exile. And in Seville in 1480, the reason for the Haggadah’s extraordinary illuminations is finally disclosed. Hanna’s investigation unexpectedly plunges her into the intrigues of fine art forgers and ultra-nationalist fanatics. Her experiences will test her belief in herself and the man she has come to love.

*Inspired by a true story*, _People of the Book_ is at once a novel of sweeping historical grandeur and intimate emotional intensity, an ambitious, electrifying work by an acclaimed and beloved author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**arion Lane and the Midnight Murder: A Novel (A Marion Lane Mystery Book 1) *













*"This is the most fun I've had with a book this year. Every page is a delight and the mystery got its hooks into me from the first chapter.” – Stuart Turton, bestselling author of The 7½ Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle

The letter was short. A name, a time, a place.*

_Marion Lane and the Midnight Murder_ plunges readers into the heart of London, to the secret tunnels that exist far beneath the city streets. There, a mysterious group of detectives recruited for Miss Brickett’s Investigations & Inquiries use their cunning and gadgets to solve crimes that have stumped Scotland Yard.

Late one night in April 1958, a filing assistant at Miss Brickett’s receives a letter of warning, detailing a name, a time, and a place. She goes to investigate but finds the room empty. At the stroke of midnight, she is murdered by a killer she can’t see—her death the only sign she wasn’t alone. It becomes chillingly clear that the person responsible must also work for Miss Brickett’s, making everyone a suspect.

Marion Lane, a first-year Inquirer-in-training, finds herself drawn ever deeper into the investigation. When her friend and colleague is framed for the crime, to clear his name she must sort through the hidden alliances at Miss Brickett’s and secrets dating back to WWII. Masterful, clever and deliciously suspenseful, _Marion Lane and the Midnight Murder_ is a fresh take on the Agatha Christie-style locked-room murder mystery, with an exciting new heroine detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**herlock Holmes in America: 14 Original Stories *













*The world’s greatest sleuth makes his American debut in this groundbreaking collection of never-before-published mystery stories set in the US.*
The world’s greatest detective and his loyal sidekick Dr. Watson are on their first trip across the Atlantic—to nineteenth-century America! From the bustling neighborhoods of New York City and Boston to sinister locales like Salt Lake City and fog-shrouded cities like San Francisco, the beloved British sleuth faces the most cunning criminals America has to offer, while meeting some of her most famous figures along the way, such as Teddy Roosevelt and Harry Houdini.

A groundbreaking anthology, _Sherlock Holmes in America_ features original short stories by award-winning American writers, each in the extraordinary tradition of Conan Doyle, and each with a unique American twist that is sure to satisfy and exhilarate both Sherlock Holmes purists and those who wished Holmes could nab the nefarious closer to home. There is:

“The Adventure of the Missing Three Quarters” by Jon L. Breen
“The Adventure of the Coughing Dentist” by Loren D. Estleman
“The Case of Colonial Warburton’s Madness” by Lyndsay Faye
“The Minister’s Missing Daughter” by Victoria Thompson
“The Adventure of the White City” by Bill Crider
And more!

This is a must-read for any mystery fan and for those who have followed Holmes' illustrious career over the waterfall and back again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Survivor’s Guilt: An absolutely gripping new crime thriller with a twist you won’t see coming (DCI Matilda Darke Thriller, Book 8 )*













*A TEAM TORN APART*

Nine months ago DCI Matilda Darke survived a bullet to the head. The brutal attack claimed dozens of lives, including those she loved most, and the nightmares still plague her every waking thought.

*A MEMORY SHE’D RATHER FORGET*

Now, she’s ready to get back on the job. But a new terror awaits. A woman is found murdered and her wounds look eerily similar to several cold cases. Desperate to find a lead, DCI Darke and her team must face a terrifying truth: a serial killer is on the loose in Sheffield.

*A THREAT CLOSE TO HOME*

Matilda has led countless murder investigations before but the lingering emotional scars from her ordeal and the uneasiness within her once-tight team have left tensions high. As the body count rises, Matilda realises that this might just be where it all ends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**ead Mercy: A gripping serial killer thriller filled with secrets and suspense (Maggie Jamieson thriller, Book 5) *












*A brutal murder…*
When a burned body is found with its teeth missing, DC Maggie Jamieson discovers that the victim may be the husband of one of her probation colleagues.

*A dark history…*

As the body count rises, the team becomes increasingly baffled by how the victims could possibly be connected until a clue leads them to a historical case that was never prosecuted.

*A terrible secret…*

In order to catch the killer, Maggie must piece together what happened all those years ago before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*M**arathon Man: A Novel *













*A Nazi conspiracy in the heart of modern-day Manhattan—the blockbuster New York Times bestseller that became the classic film thriller.*

At Columbia University, Thomas “Babe” Levy, a postgrad history student and aspiring marathon runner, is working to clear his late father’s name after the scandal of his suicide, triggered by the McCarthy hearings and accusations of Communist affiliations.

In Paraguay, Dr. Christian Szell, former Nazi dentist and protégé of Josef Mengele, has been in exile for decades. Infamous as the “White Angel of Auschwitz,” he’s leaving his South American sanctuary to smuggle a fortune in gems out of New York City.

Meanwhile, in London’s Kensington Gardens, an international assassin known only as Scylla has completed a hit. A man with too many secrets and twice as many enemies, Scylla has become a target himself, with only one place left to turn.

Then, when Babe’s revered older brother, Doc, pays him a fateful and unexpected visit, it sets in motion a chain of events plunging Babe into a paranoid nightmare of family betrayal, international conspiracy, and the dark crimes of history. Now, the marathon man is running for his life, and closer to answering a single cryptic and terrifying question: “Is it safe?”

William Goldman’s _Marathon Man_ was adapted by the author for the award-winning 1976 film starring Dustin Hoffman and Laurence Olivier. Upon its publication, the_ Washington Post_ called it “one of the best novels of the year,” and it remains a powerful, horrifying read. In the words of _#1 New York Times_–bestselling author Harlan Coben: “I found myself racing through it. You could have put a gun to my head, and I wouldn’t have been able to put [_Marathon Man_] down.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*G**oldfinger (James Bond (Original Series) Book 7) *













Auric Goldfinger is the richest man in England—though his wealth can’t be found in banks. He’s been hoarding vast stockpiles of his namesake metal, and it’s attracted the suspicion of 007’s superiors at MI6. Sent to investigate, Bond uncovers an ingenious gold-smuggling scheme, as well as Goldfinger’s most daring caper yet: Operation Grand Slam, a gold heist so audacious it could bring down the world economy and put the fate of the West in the hands of SMERSH. To stop Goldfinger, Bond will have to survive a showdown with the sinister millionaire’s henchman, Oddjob, a tenacious karate master who can kill with one well-aimed toss of his razor-rimmed bowler hat.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*You Only Live Twice (James Bond (Original Series) Book 12)*













The tragic end to James Bond’s last mission—courtesy of Ernst Stavro Blofeld—has left 007 a broken man and of little use to the British Secret Service. At his wit’s end, M decides that the only way to snap his best agent out of his torpor is to send him on an impossible diplomatic mission to Japan. Bond’s contact there is the formidable Japanese spymaster Tiger Tanaka, who agrees to do business with the West if Bond will assassinate one of his enemies: a mysterious Swiss botanist named Dr. Guntram Shatterhand.

Shatterhand is not who he seems, however, and his impregnable fortress—known to the locals as the “Castle of Death”—is a gauntlet of traps no _gaijin_ has ever penetrated. But through rigorous ninja training, and with some help from the beautiful and able Kissy Suzuki, Bond manages to gain access to Shatterhand’s lair. Inside lurks certain doom at the hands of 007’s bitterest foe—or a final chance to exact ultimate vengeance.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**ontinental Contract (The Executioner Book 5) *













*“Action adventure icon” Mack Bolan is about to become an American Executioner in Paris (Los Angeles Times).*

Using the sniper skills he sharpened in the jungles of Southeast Asia, Mack Bolan has waged a personal war against organized crime. Cleaning up the states came first. Now he’s going international. While staking out Mafia activity at the Washington Dulles airport, Bolan is caught in an ambush by syndicate guards. As a cordon of police close in on the most wanted man in America, Bolan is forced to fly or die.

Escaping on an airliner bound for the City of Lights, Bolan meets a man who could be his mirror image. So much so, that the double is mistakenly kidnapped by the mob as he steps off the plane. To rescue this unsuspecting innocent, the Executioner is going to bring the Paris underworld to its knees. He may not speak French, but he’s fluent in the universal language of a .32.

With more than two hundred millions copies of the Executioner books sold to date, author Don Pendleton didn’t just create a cultural phenomenon, he “spawned a genre” that still impacts artists today (_The New York Times_). Acknowledged by Gerry Conway as “[the] inspiration” for the Marvel Comics avenger, _The Punisher_, Mack Bolan remains “just as powerful in the world of publishing as he is in the dark alleys of any crime-infested urban hell” (NYBooktime). Currently in development as a major motion picture, the classic Executioner books pack a punch unequalled in the field of action-series adventure.

Continental Contract _is the 5th book in the Executioner series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**hermal Thursday (The Executioner Book 36) *













*In the swamps of Florida, the Executioner attacks a ring of smugglers*

They call themselves the devil force. A crew of modern-day pirates who report to the Mafia, they scour the coasts of Florida ripping off pleasure cruisers and small-time dealers. They are savage, they are scum—they are the perfect target for Mack Bolan. After countless battles against the Mafia, the Executioner has planned one final week of missions across a variety of states, intending to hit six mob outposts in as many days. But what he finds in Florida may take longer than twenty-four hours to destroy.

The devil force leads Bolan to an underground fortress where a cadre of mobsters have teamed up with a crazed scientist in a desperate attempt to upend the world of crime. To stop a scheme that could mean the end of the United States as we know it, Bolan will turn up the Florida heat higher than it’s ever gone before.

Thermal Thursday _is the 36th book in the Executioner series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Silent Blade (Harry Bauer Book 6) *













*WHEN THE HUNTER BECOMES THE PREY...

USA TODAY & Amazon 2-million copy bestselling author BLAKE BANNER is back with a brand new gripping thriller series!*

Harry Bauer is on the run. Suddenly the hunter is the prey. He’d been returning from St George’s Island in the Caribbean. There he’d dealt with a Serbian war criminal, and, as a free bonus, a group of Colombian Bloque Meta drug dealers. It was all in a day’s work for Harry. But when he got to Trinidad, he found that the world and his mother were out hunting for him. From Sinaloa to Alqaeda, from Bloque Meta to the Russian Mafia by way of MI6 and the CIA: Everybody wanted Harry Bauer - and in particular they wanted to know who he worked for.

But Harry was not telling. That can be a dangerous policy when the guys asking the questions are from a Colombian cartel, or the CIA. Then your options become really limited: talk or die.

Or escape. But that option is not so easy when you’re surrounded by jungle on all sides, and your only ally is a beautiful, mysterious woman who has one hand unbuttoning your shirt, and the other holding a Sig Sauer P226 semiautomatic. A semiautomatic that happens to be yours.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**eckoning (An American Ghost Thriller Book 2) *













*A sister kidnapped. A journalist in danger. A killer out for revenge.*

After taking out a covert facility run by the Commission, a deep-state syndicate, Nathan Stone has made powerful enemies. He’s a black-ops asset—and he’s gone rogue.

But the organization wants payback. Kidnapping Stone’s sister from a Florida psychiatric hospital, the Commission have their asset exactly where they want him. They instruct him to neutralize journalist Mark Mahoney, to whom Stone had previously leaked documents about the Commission and their deadly conspiracy. Now, Nathan Stone has a choice: neutralize Mahoney and kill the story for good, or lose the only family he has left.

Stone knows that these men will stop at nothing to get what they want. Killing Mahoney is just the beginning. And when Stone learns the identity of their final target, he knows he has to stop the Commission once and for all—no matter the cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ead Men's Dust (Joe Hunter Novels Book 1) *













“A dose of pure rocket fuel….I loved this book.”
—Christopher Reich



Jack Reacher stand aside, Joe Hunter is on the job! _Dead Men’s Dust _marks the debut appearance of an unforgettable new tough-guy hero—as Matt Hilton, a superb new thrill-master, joins the ranks of Lee Child, Jeffery Deaver, Robert Crais, John Sandford, and Michael Connelly. B*estselling author Richard Hammond, star of TV’s Top Gear, calls Dead Men’s Dust,* *“Taut, thrilling, tense and sometimes scary…written with passion and backed up by real experience of some of the darker sides of life.”

Readers will be riveted as ex-military officer Hun*ter follows the trail of his estranged brother, who may be the next target of a terrifying serial killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Darwin's Dangerous Idea: Evolution and the Meaning of Life*












In a book that is both groundbreaking and accessible, Daniel C. Dennett, whom Chet Raymo of _The Boston Globe_ calls "one of the most provocative thinkers on the planet," focuses his unerringly logical mind on the theory of natural selection, showing how Darwin's great idea transforms and illuminates our traditional view of humanity's place in the universe. Dennett vividly describes the theory itself and then extends Darwin's vision with impeccable arguments to their often surprising conclusions, challenging the views of some of the most famous scientists of our day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ayo Clinic Guide to Arthritis: Managing Joint Pain for an Active Life *













*A guide to living well with this common—and complex—condition from“one of the most reliable, respected health resources that Americans have” (Publishers Weekly).*

From the doctors at Mayo Clinic—the top-ranked hospital in the country according to _US News & World Report_—this book is a complete guide to understanding and living with arthritis. Find the latest expertise on various forms of arthritis, medications and other treatment options, and self-care to successfully manage joint pain and stay active and independent.

If you have joint pain, you know it can lead to frustrating limitations in daily life. In fact, this complex group of joint diseases—osteoarthritis, rheumatoid arthritis, and many other forms—is the most common cause of disability in the United States. But living with it doesn’t have to mean sitting on the sidelines. This book offers the same expert knowledge that Mayo Clinic doctors, nurses and therapists use in caring for patients. _Mayo Clinic Guide to Arthritis_:

• Breaks down different forms of arthritis and joint pain to help you understand their causes, their signs and symptoms, and what each may mean for your health
• Explores the latest in arthritis treatments, including new medications to slow or stop the disease, improved options for joint surgery, joint injections, and evidence-based guidance on pain control and integrative medicine
• Provides practical tips for living with arthritis while exercising, traveling, or working
• Offers useful advice on diet, mental health, and protecting your joints


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C**ursed Objects: Strange but True Stories of the World's Most Infamous Items *













*Beware...this book is cursed! These strange but true stories of the world’s most infamous items will appeal to true believers as well as history buffs, horror fans, and anyone who loves a good spine-tingling tale. *

They’re lurking in museums, graveyards, and private homes. Their often tragic and always bizarre stories have inspired countless horror movies, reality TV shows, novels, and campfire tales. They’re cursed objects, and all they need to unleash a wave of misfortune is . . . you. 

Many of these unfortunate items have intersected with some of the most notable events and people in history, leaving death and destruction in their wake. But never before have the true stories of these eerie oddities been compiled into a fascinating and chilling volume. Inside, readers will learn about:

• *Annabelle the Doll*, a Raggedy Ann doll that featured in the horror franchise _The Conjuring_
• *The Unlucky Mummy*, which is rumored to have sunk the _Titanic_ and kick-started World War I 
• *The Dybbuk box*, which was sold on eBay and spawned the horror film _The Possession _
• *The Conjured Chest*, which has been blamed for fifteen deaths within a single family 
• *The Ring of Silvianus*, a Roman artifact believed to have inspired J. R. R. Tolkien’s _The Hobbit _ 
• *And many more! *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**igning Their Rights Away: The Fame and Misfortune of the Men Who Signed the United States Constitution *













*An entertaining and essential collection of stories about the surprising and strange fates of the thirty-nine statesmen who created the U.S. Constitution.*

Remember when our elected officials knew how to compromise? Here are short, irreverent, fun, and fact-filled biographies of the 39 men who set aside their differences and signed their names to the U.S. Constitution—the oldest written constitution of any nation in the world. You’ll meet:

• The Signer Who Believed in Aliens
• The Signer Who Was Shot in the Stomach
• The Signer Who Went Bankrupt
• The Peg-Legged Signer
• And many more colorful colonists!

Complete with portraits of every signatory, _Signing Their Rights Away _provides an entertaining and enlightening narrative for students, history buffs, politicos, and _Hamilton _fans alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Real Dirt on America's Frontier Legends *













*Learn the truth behind the famous characters of the Wild West—and how the legends got it wrong—in this lively history that separates fact from fiction.*

The historic figures of the Western frontier have fascinated us for generations. But in many cases, the stories we know about them are little more than inventions. Popular legend won’t tell you, for instance, that David Crockett was a congressman, or that Daniel Boone was a Virginia legislator. Thanks to penny dreadfuls, Wild West shows, sensationalist newspaper stories, and tall tales told by the explorers themselves, what we know of these men and women is often more fiction than fact.

_The Real Dirt on America's Frontier Legends_ separates fact from fiction, showing the legends and the evidence side-by-side to give readers the real story of the old West. Here you’ll discover the fascinating truth about Lewis and Clark, Daniel Boone, “Buffalo Bill” Cody, Calamity Jane, Kit Carson, Davy Crocket, and many others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*U**pstairs at the White House: My Life with the First Ladies *












*In this New York Times bestseller, the White House chief usher for nearly three decades offers a behind-the-scenes look at America’s first families.*

J. B. West, chief usher of the White House, directed the operations and maintenance of 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue—and coordinated its daily life—at the request of the president and his family. He directed state functions; planned parties, weddings and funerals, gardens and playgrounds, and extensive renovations; and, with a large staff, supervised every activity in the presidential home. For twenty-eight years, first as assistant to the chief usher, then as chief usher, he witnessed national crises and triumphs, and interacted daily with six consecutive presidents and first ladies, as well as their parents, children and grandchildren, and houseguests—including friends, relatives, and heads of state.

J. B. West, whom Jackie Kennedy called “one of the most extraordinary men I have ever met,” provides an absorbing, one-of-a-kind history of life among the first ladies. Alive with anecdotes ranging from Eleanor Roosevelt’s fascinating political strategies to Jackie Kennedy’s tragic loss and the personal struggles of Pat Nixon, _Upstairs at the White House_ is a rich account of a slice of American history that usually remains behind closed doors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Good Years: From 1900 to the First World War *













*This New York Times bestseller by the author of A Night to Remember explores America in the years between the Gilded Age and the beginning of the Great War.*

Though remarkable in their own right, the first fifteen years of the 1900s had the misfortune of being sandwiched between—and overshadowed by—the Gilded Age and the First World War. In _The Good Years_, Walter Lord remedies this neglect, bringing to vivid life the events of 1900 to 1914, when industrialization made staggering advances, and the Wright brothers captured the world’s imagination. Lord writes of Newport and Fifth Avenue, where the rich lived gaily and without much worry beyond the occasional economic panic. He also delves into the sweatshops of the second industrial revolution, where impoverished laborers and children suffered under unimaginable conditions. From the assassination of President McKinley to the hot and lazy “last summer” before the outbreak of war, Lord writes with insight and humor about the uniquely American energy and enthusiasm of those years before the Great War would forever change the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**onvoy Escort Commander: A Memoir of the Battle of the Atlantic (Submarine Warfare in World War Two) *













*An engrossing memoir that uncovers the turning point of the Battle of the Atlantic against the U-boat menace.

Perfect for fans of Ian Toll, Jonathan Dimbleby or C. S. Forrester’s Greyhound.*

Vice Admiral Sir Peter Gretton’s book is a brilliant account of his career in the navy through World War Two: fighting in the Second Battle of the Narvik, guarding convoys in the Mediterranean and the North Atlantic, before being placed in charge of Escort Group B7, which he described as “the finest job in the Navy for a new commander”.

It was in this role that Gretton, and the seven warships under his command, were able to make their contribution to turning the tide against the U-boat threat.

On the 22nd April 1943 Gretton was in charge of the escort for Convoy ONS 5 during its journey across the North Atlantic. Over the course of the voyage they were attacked by over fifty U-boats, and although they lost thirteen ships they managed to sink six U-boats and seriously damage many more.

The U-boats had never faced such fierce resistance to their lethal raids. As the great historian Samuel Eliot Morison stated: “the glorious battle of a British escort group under Commander P. W. Gretton to the Westbound convoy ONS 5 is regarded by both the Allies and the Germans as a turning point in the struggle for the North Atlantic.”

What tactics had Gretton used to fend off Doenitz’s terrifying submarine wolf packs? And how had these strategies developed over the course of the war?

_Convoy Escort Commander_ demonstrates how Allied commanders searched for new methods to repel U-boat assaults, including using direction-finding radio and radar, employing special tactical formations, co-ordinating with air cover, and endeavouring to keep the convoy together and prevent straggling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Filthy Thirteen: From the Dustbowl to Hitler's Eagle's Nest—The True Story of the 101st Airborne's Most Legendary Squad of Combat Paratroopers *













*The true story of the 101st Airborne Division’s most notorious squad of combat paratroopers—the inspiration for the classic WWII film, The Dirty Dozen.*

Since World War II, the American public has learned of the exploits of the 101st Airborne Division, the paratroopers who led the Allied invasions into Nazi-held Europe. But within the ranks of the 101st, one unit attained truly legendary status. Known as the Filthy Thirteen, they were the real-life inspiration for _The Dirty Dozen_.

Primarily products of the Dustbowl and the Depression, the Filthy Thirteen became notorious within the elite Screaming Eagles for their hard drinking and savage fighting skills. From D-Day until the end of the war, the squad’s heart and soul—and its toughest member—was a half Native American soldier named Jake McNiece. McNiece made four combat jumps, was in the forefront of every fight in northern Europe, yet somehow never made the rank of PFC.

_The Filthy Thirteen_ offers a vivid group portrait of hardscrabble guys whom any respectable person would be loath to meet in a dark alley: a brawling bunch whose saving grace was that they inflicted more damage on the Germans than on MPs, the English countryside, and their own officers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ayday: Eisenhower, Khrushchev, and the U-2 Affair *













*The “definitive” book on the U-2 episode and its disastrous impact on the future of the Cold War (Kirkus Reviews).*

On May Day 1960, Soviet forces downed a CIA spy plane flown deep into Soviet territory by Francis Gary Powers two weeks before a crucial summit. This forced President Dwight Eisenhower to decide whether, in an effort to save the meeting, to admit to Soviet Premier Nikita Khrushchev—and the world—that he had secretly ordered Powers’s flight, or to claim that the CIA could take such a significant step without his approval.

In rich and fascinating detail, _Mayday_ explores the years of U-2 flights, which Eisenhower deemed “an act of war,” the US government’s misconceived attempt to cover up the true purpose of the flight, Khrushchev’s dramatic revelation that Powers was alive and in Soviet custody, and the show trial that sentenced the pilot to prison and hard labor. From a U-2’s cramped cockpit to tense meetings in the Oval Office, the Kremlin, Camp David, CIA headquarters, the Élysée Palace, and Number Ten Downing Street, historian Michael Beschloss draws on previously unavailable CIA documents, diaries, and letters, as well as the recollections of Eisenhower’s aides, to reveal the full high-stakes drama and bring to life its key figures, which also include Richard Nixon, Allen Dulles, and Charles de Gaulle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Z**odiac *













*The second novel from the “hottest science fiction writer in America” and New York Times–bestselling author of Snow Crash and Cryptonomicon (Details).*

Meet Sangamon Taylor, a New Age Sam Spade who sports a wet suit instead of a trench coat and prefers Jolt from the can to Scotch on the rocks. He knows about chemical sludge the way he knows about evil—all too intimately. And the toxic trail he follows leads to some high and foul places. Before long Taylor’s house is bombed, his every move followed, he’s adopted by reservation Indians, moves onto the FBI’s most wanted list, makes up with his girlfriend, and plays a starring role in the near-assassination of a presidential candidate. Closing the case with the aid of his burnout roommate, his tofu-eating comrades, three major networks, and a range of unconventional weaponry, Sangamon Taylor pulls off the most startling caper in Boston Harbor since the Tea Party.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Provenance*













*An ambitious young woman has just one chance to secure her future and reclaim her family's priceless lost artifacts in this stand-alone novel set in the world of Ann Leckie's groundbreaking, NYT bestselling Imperial Radch trilogy, which won the Hugo and Nebula awards.*

Though she knows her brother holds her mother's favor, Ingrid is determined to at least be considered as heir to the family name. She hatches an audacious plan -- free a thief from a prison planet from which no one has ever returned, and use them to help steal back a priceless artifact.

But Ingray and her charge return to her home to find their planet in political turmoil, at the heart of an escalating interstellar conflict. Together, they must make a new plan to salvage Ingray's future and her world, before they are lost to her for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Doors of Eden *













*From the Arthur C. Clarke Award-winning Adrian Tchaikovsky, The Doors of Eden is an extraordinary feat of the imagination and a page-turning adventure about parallel universes and the monsters that they hide.*

_They thought we were safe. They were wrong._

Four years ago, two girls went looking for monsters on Bodmin Moor. Only one came back.
Lee thought she'd lost Mal, but now she's miraculously returned. But what happened that day on the moors? And where has she been all this time? Mal's reappearance hasn't gone unnoticed by MI5 officers either, and Lee isn't the only one with questions.

Julian Sabreur is investigating an attack on top physicist Kay Amal Khan. This leads Julian to clash with agents of an unknown power - and they may or may not be human. His only clue is grainy footage, showing a woman who supposedly died on Bodmin Moor.

Dr Khan's research was theoretical; then she found cracks between our world and parallel Earths. Now these cracks are widening, revealing extraordinary creatures. And as the doors crash open, anything could come through.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**iding Shotgun (A Red Ryan Western Book 1) *













*A blazing new series takes you back to the lawless frontier where every stagecoach was a moving target. Where every passenger needed protection. And where every hired gun who rides along better be fast on the draw—or be dead on arrival . . .

RIDING SHOTGUN*

If anyone knows the road to purgatory, it’s Red Ryan. As a stagecoach guard, he’s faced holdups, ambushes, and all-out attacks from every kill-crazy outlaw, Indian, and prairie rat. But even he’s a bit reluctant to take on his next job: riding shotgun with his driver Buttons Muldoon on a stage bound from Fort Concho, Texas, to Fort Bliss. Word has it, the Apaches are on the warpath. They’re being led by the vicious war chief Ilesh, which means “Lord of the Earth.” And this lord means business, as in slaughtering every Texan from here to El Paso. Red wants to postpone the stage. But an army major’s beautiful but stubborn wife insists they leave—or she’ll go it alone. So Red has no choice . . .

Thus begins a nightmare journey into 400 miles of harsh, unforgiving terrain, blood-drunk killers, and one scheming devil who plans to paint the town of El Paso red—starting with Red’s blood . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**ister Witches Of Raven Falls Mystery Series, Books 1-3 (Sister Witches of Raven Falls Cozy Mystery Series Book 5) *













Welcome to Raven Falls, where four sisters—Spring, Summer, Autumn, & Winter—run their witchy shop, _Conjure_, and find themselves up to their magickal tea cups in murder, mystery, and romance!


This special collection contains the first THREE of the sisters’ stories—purrfect for binge reading! Grab a cup of tea and join this set of magickal sisters, and their talking familiars, as they solve paranormal mysteries that fans of *Charmed*, *Hocus Pocus*, and *The Good Witch* will love.


****Bonus recipes and craft instructions in every book*!

*Books in this set include:*
Of Potions and Portents (Book 1)
Of Curses and Charms (Book 2)
Of Stars and Spells (Book 3)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*3 Bodies and a Biscotti (Lexy Baker Cozy Mystery Series Book 4)*













There’s a serial killer on the loose. And Lexy Baker’s grandmother, Nans, could be the next victim.

The bodies are piling up at the Brook Ridge Falls Retirement Center. Healthy people are dropping like flies. And yet no one believes a murderer is on the loose… except for Lexy Baker and the troupe of iPad-toting grandmothers who live at the center.

When Lexy’s detective boyfriend, Jack, refuses to believe that foul play is involved, Lexy has no choice but to find the killer on her own. Along with Nans and her gang of iPad-toting, mystery-solving grandmas, they use everything from hypnosis to high-tech gadgets to track down the killer.

Meanwhile, Jack is acting strange. People are snickering mysteriously behind Lexy’s back. And Lexy discovers eating all those sweets is finally catching up with her. Soon she finds herself in a race against time as she juggles dropping a few pounds, preparing for a surprise wedding, patching up her relationship with Jack, and finding the killer.

Will Lexy uncover the killer's shocking identity before their next victim dies?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ice Cream Murder (Lexy Baker Cozy Mystery Series Book 9)*












When millionaire Regis Banks drops dead at his own party, everyone assumes it was from natural causes - after all, the man was celebrating his one-hundredth birthday.... Everyone except Lexy Baker’s amateur sleuth grandmother, Nans, and her three friends, that is. When it turns out that Regis’ death might have been caused by more than just old age, Nans refuses to let the trail grow cold - especially after a local reporter trying to get a scoop threatens to write an article blaming the death on Lexy.It doesn’t take long before Nans and Lexy are up to their eyeballs in suspects. And when those suspects start dropping like flies, Lexy and Nans have to step up their game before the killer claims their next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**ody on Baker Street (A Sherlock Holmes Bookshop Mystery Book 2)*













*The amateur sleuths at the Sherlock Holmes Bookshop must call upon the powers of deduction in order to rid Baker Street of a ruthless killer*

Gemma Doyle and Jayne Wilson are busy managing the Sherlock Holmes Bookshop and Emporium on Baker Street and adjoining Mrs. Hudson’s Tea Room in anticipation of the store’s upcoming book signing with the illustrious Renalta Van Markoff, author of the controversial Hudson and Holmes mystery series. But during the author Q&A session, dedicated Sherlockian Donald Morris verbally attacks Renalta and her series for disgracing Sherlock’s legacy, only to be publicly humiliated when the author triumphantly lashes back and gains the upper hand. That is until Renalta collapses on the table—dead.

Donald insists he didn’t do it and pleads to his friends to clear his name. Fortunately, Gemma and Jayne have no shortage of suspects between author’s bullied personal assistant, her frustrated publicist, the hapless publisher, a handsome rare book dealer, an obsessively rabid fan, and a world of other Sherlock enthusiasts with strong objections to Renalta’s depiction of the Great Detective. It’s up to the shrewd sleuthing duo to eliminate the impossible and deduce the truth before the West London police arrest an innocent man in _Body on Baker Street_, the second Sherlock Homes Bookshop mystery perfect for fans of Miranda James and Kate Carlisle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Chosen Girls (Blake Wilder FBI Mystery Thriller Book 4)*













*One Mississippi. Two Mississippi. Three...
“Need a ride?”*

Fourteen years ago, FBI agent Blake Wilder's life turned upside down.
Her parents were murdered, and her sister was taken.
At the age of 22, Blake joined the FBI. Hoping one day she would find out the truth behind her tragic past. Unfortunately, the only lead she had; a man she had known since childhood was found dead.

Out of leads to follow, Blake Wilder turned to doing what she does best - her job.
It is then that she stumbles onto a case that promises to bring not just distractions but tragedies.
With a sadistic and enigmatic killer on the loose and just getting started, Blake finds herself steps behind and struggles to catch up as the body count rises and college girls are slain.

As Blake is matching wits with the killer, she stumbles across a mysterious figure from her childhood who could potentially reignite her parents’ case once more.

Everything is building to a head and enemies are gathering. Even if Blake survives her encounter with this new, dangerous predator, she might not survive the cost that digging into her own past will certainly bring.

Plots, conspiracies, killers, and enemies abound. To get the answers she is so desperately seeking, Blake must be prepared to pay the ultimate price.

*Knowledge is power. But for some of us too much knowledge is deadly.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Dark Night in Aurora: Inside James Holmes and the Colorado Mass Shootings *













*James Holmes killed or wounded seventy people in a movie theater in Aurora, Colorado. Only one man was allowed to record extensive interviews with the shooter. This is what he found.*

On July 20, 2012 in Aurora, Colorado, a man in dark body armor and a gas mask entered a midnight premiere of _The Dark Knight Rises_ with a tactical shotgun, a high-capacity assault rifle, and a sidearm. He threw a canister of tear gas into the crowd and began firing. Soon twelve were dead and fifty-eight were wounded; young children and pregnant women were among them. The man was found calmly waiting at his car. He was detained without resistance.

Unlike the Columbine, Newtown, San Bernadino, and Las Vegas shootings, James Holmes is unique among mass shooters in his willingness to be taken into custody alive. In the court case that followed, only Dr. William H. Reid, a distinguished forensic psychiatrist, would be allowed to record interviews with the defendant. Reid would read Holmes’ diary, investigate his phone calls and text messages, interview his family and acquaintances, speak to his victims, and review tens of thousands of pages of evidence and court testimony in an attempt to understand how a happy, seemingly normal child could become a killer.

_A Dark Night in Aurora_ uses the twenty-three hours of unredacted interview transcripts never seen by the public and Reid’s research to bring the reader inside the mind of a mass murderer. The result is chilling, gripping study of abnormal psychology and how a lovely boy named Jimmy became a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**olor Blind (Kate McKinnon Novels Book 2) *













Kate McKinnon is back -- and this time it's personal.

When two hideously eviscerated bodies are discovered and the only link between them is a bizarre painting left at each crime scene, the NYPD turns to former cop Kate McKinnon, the woman who brought the serial killer the Death Artist to justice. Having settled back into her satisfying life as art historian, published author, host of a weekly PBS television series, and wife of one of New York's top lawyers, Kate wants no part of it.

But Kate's sense of tranquility is shattered when this new sequence of murders strikes too close to home. With grief and fury to fuel her, she rejoins her former partner, detective Floyd Brown, and his elite homicide squad on the hunt for a vicious psychopath known as the Color-Blind Killer. In her rage and desperation, Kate allows herself to be drawn into a deadly game of cat and mouse. She abandons her glamorous life for the gritty streets of Manhattan, immersing herself in a world where brutality and madness appear to be the norm, where those closest to her may have betrayed her -- and where, in the end, nothing is what it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**eadly Little Lies: An utterly addictive psychological thriller for 2021 from USA Today bestselling author of The Guilty Husband! *













*When is the right time to tell your husband your marriage is a lie?

THE PERFECT LIFE

Juliana Daniels* finally has the life she’s always dreamed of. A loving husband, a career as an attorney, and a cozy apartment in Manhattan to call home.

But when she gets a message from an old college friend, her blood runs cold. _Remember me?_

*ONE DEADLY LIE*

Juliana drops her phone as though she’s been scalded. The name Jenny Teller shines out from the screen… but Jenny can’t have sent that message.

*Because Jenny is dead.*

Juliana’s other college friends have all received the same message. The four of them are the only ones who know the truth about the night Jenny died. It’s a secret they have kept buried for thirteen years.

*WHO DO YOU TRUST?*

With ‘Jenny’ now blackmailing them and threatening to expose their secret, there’s more than Juliana’s marriage on the line…

Someone knows the truth, and *they won’t stop until Juliana’s life comes crashing down.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Silver Wolf (The James Ryker Series Book 3) *













*An ex-spy takes on terrorists and a quest for revenge in a thriller spanning from the Mexican coast to the UK . . .*

Still tormented by the disappearance of his wife, ex-intelligence agent James Ryker sets out on a personal mission of revenge, prepared to go to any lengths in search of the truth. The trail takes him from the crystal waters of Mexico’s Caribbean coast, back to a place he thought he would never set foot again—his country of birth, England. But there he discovers more than he bargained for.

As he stumbles across a terrorist attack targeted against his old employers—the secretive Joint Intelligence Agency—the faint clues to many events in his recent past are all seemingly linked to one mysterious character: The Silver Wolf. But just who is the Silver Wolf, and why is he hell bent on punishing not just Ryker, but his closest allies at the JIA too? Has Ryker finally met his match?

As skilled as Jason Bourne, as no-nonsense as Jack Reacher, James Ryker delivers in another heart-pounding, globe-trotting thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*M**anhunt (An Agent Paul Richter Thriller Book 1) *













*Nobody is above suspicion.*
In the intelligence world, it hurts when a senior officer goes bad. When that senior officer can’t be identified, it hurts even more. With the security of Britain's most secret files at stake, and trust a commodity in short supply, a deception operation must flush out the traitor.

*Paul Richter*, an unemployed ex-Naval aviator, is the unwitting and ultimately expendable bait in the trap. But as the net closes, a Russian intelligence officer flees Moscow and her evidence points the finger of suspicion in a very different direction…

With time running out, and nobody to trust, Richter finds himself battling both the British security establishment and teams of Russian assassins with orders to kill him.

*For readers of James Patterson, Will Jordan and Chris Ryan, the Agent Paul Richter series is intense, visceral and totally unmissable.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*O**verkill (An Agent Paul Richter Thriller Book 2) *













*The Cold War is far from over…*
A group of disgruntled Russian supremos decide the time has come to deploy their secret nuclear arsenal. They team up with al-Qaeda in order to neutralise America and take political and economic control of western Europe.

Only one man can stop them – a British intelligence agent: *Paul Richter*.

Richter discovers that Europe has been seeded with neutron bombs, with more lethal nuclear devices planted in strategic cities throughout the US… Now the American government is about to be handed an ultimatum – abandon Europe to Russian forces or see millions of its citizens destroyed. Richter is the only man that can stop them. But time is running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P**andemic (An Agent Paul Richter Thriller Book 3) *













*Eliminate everyone who knows...*
Off the island of Crete an illicit diver finds a 30-year-old aircraft on the seabed. He recovers a steel case containing four sealed flasks from amongst the corpses still trapped inside. Within twelve hours he succumbs to a hideous death.

Agency trouble-shooter *Paul Richter* is sent to investigate, but encounters far more questions than answers. Why has the CIA ordered the total destruction of the aircraft’s remnants? Why is a hit team roaming the island? Who is targeting members of the hit team itself? And why are retired agents back in America facing professional assassination?

As Richter gets ever-closer to unravelling a decades-old secret, even he is unprepared for the sheer horror that awaits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*F**oxbat (An Agent Paul Richter Thriller Book 4) *













*Stop the nuclear strike – at all costs…*
1976: A Russian pilot defects to Japan in a MiG-25 Foxbat interceptor, but is prematurely captured by the Americans. Before the aircraft is handed back to the Russians, it is reduced to a pile of components and then rebuilt. Despite the wealth of intelligence the Americans glean, however, they fail to realise its true purpose…

The present day: American satellites have detected unusual activity at several Algerian air bases. At Aïn Oussera, a large hangar has been cordoned off and armed guards are posted outside. Western intelligence agencies suspect that Algeria might be launching an attack on Libya or Morocco.

But they also have a greater concern: that these new weapons systems could be targeted by a rogue nuclear state. With global security in the balance, the only way to find the true threat is to get someone inside.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**imebomb (An Agent Paul Richter Thriller Book 5) *













*A long-forgotten threat becomes a deadly new danger.*
What should have been a routine arrest near Geneva turns into a bloody shoot-out. Four terrorists and four policeman are left dead, with *Paul Richter* on the run from a murder charge.

Back in the UK, a tramp is viciously murdered on the Isle of Sheppey. Then a surveillance operation in Stuttgart goes badly wrong when a mole tips off the terrorists.

As Richter hunts for the connection between these widely separated events, he discovers a chilling plot: to use the world’s largest ever non-nuclear explosion to devastate the City of London, and leave thousands dead.

*The fifth Paul Richter novel showcases James Barrington as an elite thriller writer at the very height of his powers. With twists and turns aplenty, Timebomb is perfect for fans of Robert Ludlum, Frederick Forsyth and Brad Thor.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P**ayback (An Agent Paul Richter Thriller Book 6) *













*A race against time in the Middle East.*
Hauled back from an exercise with the SAS, *Paul Richter* is tasked with a short-notice extraction. It goes well and as a reward he’s given an easy job: investigating *James Holden*, a middle-aged Englishman living in Dubai, who appears to predict terrorist attacks.

It should be simple, but almost as soon as he arrives in Dubai, Richter is diverted to Bahrain. Then it all begins to get complicated. Who is the secretive patient in the nearby Manama hospital? And why has a US State Department jet carrying a specialist CIA team been diverted to Cairo?

Nothing makes sense until Richter finally uncovers the outline of a truly catastrophic plot...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I**nsurrection (An Agent Paul Richter Thriller Book 7) *













*Paul Richter returns in his most dangerous mission yet.*
In Syria, a ritualistic ISIS beheading seems like another barbaric part of a terrible war. But this time is different…

In London, *Paul Richter *is briefed about a series of seemingly unconnected events, notably a terrifying spate of seemingly random shootings in America. Something doesn’t quite fit. Before long Richter is on the case and in the line of fire.

It seems a plot far bigger than anyone could have imagined is brewing from the mountains of the Hindu Kush and the deserts of Syria to the heart of Middle America.

With no information, the clock is ticking for Richter – and millions of innocent lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*U**nderstrike (An Agent Paul Richter Thriller Book 8 ) *













*An earth-shattering plot, a race against time.*
Russia has developed a new offensive capability. It's devastating and, above all, secret. The world would be remade.

But when a corpse turns up on the remote Arctic island of Svalbard, it soon becomes clear this was no accidental death. The body has been flagged by secret services and before long *Paul Richter* is sent to investigate.

Meeting old friends, he plunges into a breakneck chase taking him from the frozen North to the rocky islands and blazing sun of the Azores. The stakes have never been higher. This time Richter is truly on edge, working at the limits of global survival...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**ioweapon (An Agent Paul Richter Thriller Book 9) *













*A death that doesn’t make sense. A forgotten experiment. The world’s most devastating weapon.*
A weapons scientist in Cambridge is found dead under suspicious circumstances. Then a researcher at military science centre Porton Down goes missing.

*Paul Richter* is on assignment in Amsterdam, chasing a lead from the GRU. What he finds is deeply worrying. Old weapons research is being unearthed, and powerful people blackmailed to keep the truth behind the two incidents hidden.

As events spiral out of control, leading to an epic culmination on the Red Sea, Richter must battle against time to unravel this sinister plot, or face the full, unimaginable consequences...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ark Side of the Moon (OPSIG Team Black Book 4) *













*The OPSIG team must literally leave Earth to save it in this “thriller ride of a lifetime” from the USA Today–bestselling author of The Lost Codex (Gayle Lynds).*

In 1972, Apollo 17 returned to Earth with two hundred pounds of rock—as well as something far more dangerous than they could have imagined. For decades, the military concealed the crew’s mysterious discovery. But now a NASA contractor has leaked the intel to conspiring foreign powers, putting in their hands the most powerful weapon of mass destruction yet created.

While FBI profiler Karen Vail and OPSIG Team Black colleague Alexandra Rusakov try to root out the NASA mole and break up the spy ring, covert operatives Hector DeSantos and Aaron Uziel prepare for a mission beyond anything they’ve ever attempted—a spaceflight to the moon itself—to avert a war that could not only disrupt the global balance of power, but also end in catastrophic annihilation . . .

Dark Side of the Moon _is the 4th book in the OPSIG Team Black series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**ogue (An American Ghost Thriller Book 1) *













*A deep-state US organization has a top-secret kill list—and a popular senator is on it.*

Nathan Stone was killed in action while serving as a covert CIA operative. Or so everyone thought. In reality he’s become a ghost, a black-ops asset with a new identity and controlled by a secret government organization. The Commission has one aim: to hunt down and assassinate anti-establishment enemies of the state.

Its number-one target is Senator Brad Crichton, an ambitious politician with growing support. Stone is ready to take him out, but his plan is soon compromised when the Commission’s kill list is leaked to a journalist—whose own name is on the list too. And when the journalist tries to alert the senator, he is found dead in suspicious circumstances. Stone is closing in on Crichton, but must act swiftly to reach him before the truth does.

He knows that one wrong foot will put him in the firing line. But where national security is at stake, the hunter can quickly become the hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*E**volution Gone Wrong: The Curious Reasons Why Our Bodies Work (Or Don't) *













*“An unforgettable journey through this twisted miracle of evolution we call ‘our body.’” —Spike Carlsen, author of A Walk Around the Block

From blurry vision to crooked teeth, ACLs that tear at alarming rates and spines that seem to spend a lifetime falling apart, it’s a curious thing that human beings have beaten the odds as a species.*

After all, we’re the only survivors on our branch of the tree of life. The flaws in our makeup raise more than a few questions, and this detailed foray into the many twists and turns of our ancestral past includes no shortage of curiosity and humor to find the answers.

Why is it that human mothers have such a life-endangering experience giving birth? Why are there entire medical specialties for teeth and feet? And why is it that human babies can’t even hold their heads up, but horses are trotting around minutes after they’re born?

In this funny, wide-ranging and often surprising book, biologist Alex Bezzerides tells us just where we inherited our adaptable, achy, brilliant bodies in the process of evolution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*H**ow to Change Your Mind: What the New Science of Psychedelics Teaches Us About Consciousness, Dying, Addiction, Depression, and Transcendence *













*A #1 New York Times Bestseller, New York Times Book Review 10 Best Books of 2018, and New York Times Notable Book 

A brilliant and brave investigation into the medical and scientific revolution taking place around psychedelic drugs--and the spellbinding story of his own life-changing psychedelic experiences*

When Michael Pollan set out to research how LSD and psilocybin (the active ingredient in magic mushrooms) are being used to provide relief to people suffering from difficult-to-treat conditions such as depression, addiction and anxiety, he did not intend to write what is undoubtedly his most personal book. But upon discovering how these remarkable substances are improving the lives not only of the mentally ill but also of healthy people coming to grips with the challenges of everyday life, he decided to explore the landscape of the mind in the first person as well as the third. Thus began a singular adventure into various altered states of consciousness, along with a dive deep into both the latest brain science and the thriving underground community of psychedelic therapists. Pollan sifts the historical record to separate the truth about these mysterious drugs from the myths that have surrounded them since the 1960s, when a handful of psychedelic evangelists inadvertently catalyzed a powerful backlash against what was then a promising field of research.

A unique and elegant blend of science, memoir, travel writing, history, and medicine, _How to Change Your Mind_ is a triumph of participatory journalism. By turns dazzling and edifying, it is the gripping account of a journey to an exciting and unexpected new frontier in our understanding of the mind, the self, and our place in the world. The true subject of Pollan's "mental travelogue" is not just psychedelic drugs but also the eternal puzzle of human consciousness and how, in a world that offers us both suffering and joy, we can do our best to be fully present and find meaning in our lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*O**n Fascism: 12 Lessons from American History *













*As featured on NPR's "On Point"*

"The twelve lessons in _On Fascism_ draws from American history and brilliantly complement those of Timothy Snyder’s _On Tyranny_."
*—Laurence Tribe

An expert on American authoritarianism offers a searing rebuke of the exceptional narrative that dominates our understanding of US history. In 12 lessons, Matthew C. MacWilliams' On Fascism exposes the divisive rhetoric, strongman tactics, violent othering, and authoritarian attitudes that course through American history and compete with our egalitarian, democratic aspirations.* *Trumpism isn’t new, but rooted in our refusal to come to terms with this historical reality.*

The United States of Lyncherdom, as Mark Twain labeled America. Lincoln versus Douglas. The Chinese Exclusion Act. The Trail of Tears. The internment of Japanese-Americans. The Palmer Raids. McCarthyism. The Surveillance State. At turning points throughout history, as we aspired toward great things, we also witnessed the authoritarian impulse drive policy and win public support. Only by confronting and reconciling this past, can America move forward into a future rooted in the motto of our Republic since 1782: _e pluribus unum_ (out of many, one).

But this book isn’t simply an indictment. It is also a celebration of our spirit, perseverance, and commitment to the values at the heart of the American project. Along the way, we learn about many American heroes – like Ida B. Wells, who dedicated her life to documenting the horrors of lynching throughout the nation, or the young Jewish-American who took a beating for protesting a Nazi rally in New York City in 1939. Men and women who embodied the soaring, revolutionary proclamations set forth in the Declaration of Independence and the Preamble to the Constitution.

_On Fascism _is both an honest reckoning and a call for reconciliation. Denial and division will not save the Republic, but coming to terms with our history might.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**axons vs. Vikings: Alfred the Great and England in the Dark Ages (A Very, Very Short History of England Book 2) *













*A witty and concise look at the beginnings of English history, when the nation consolidated after clashes between the Saxons and invading Vikings.*

In 871, three of England's four kingdoms were overrun by Vikings, the ruthless, all-conquering Scandinavian raiders who terrorized early medieval Europe. With the Norsemen murdering one king with arrows and torturing another to death by ripping out his lungs, the prospects that faced the kingdom of Wessex were bleak. Worse still, the Saxons were now led by a young man barely out of his teens who was more interested in God than fighting. Yet within a decade Alfred—the only English king known as the Great—had driven the Vikings out of half of England, and his children and grandchildren would unite the country a few years later. This period, popular with fans of television shows such as _Vikings_ and _The Last Kingdom_, saw the creation of England as a nation-state, with Alfred laying down the first national law code, establishing an education system and building cities.

_Saxons vs. Vikings_ also covers the period before Alfred, including ancient Britain, the Roman occupation, and the Dark Ages, explaining important historical episodes such as Boudicca, King Arthur, and Beowulf.

Perfect for newcomers to the subject, this is the second title in the new _A Very, Very Short History of England_ series. If you’re trying to understand England and its history in the most informative and entertaining way possible, this is the place to start.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lincoln Conspiracy: The Secret Plot to Kill America's 16th President--and Why It Failed*













*Brad Meltzer and Josh Mensch, the bestselling authors of The First Conspiracy, which covers the secret plot against George Washington, now turn their attention to a little-known, but true story about a failed assassination attempt on the sixteenth president in The Lincoln Conspiracy.*

Everyone knows the story of Abraham Lincoln’s assassination in 1865, but few are aware of the original conspiracy to kill him four years earlier in 1861, literally on his way to Washington, D.C., for his first inauguration.

The conspirators were part of a white supremacist secret society that didn’t want an abolitionist in the White House. They planned an elaborate scheme to assassinate the President-elect in Baltimore as Lincoln’s inauguration train passed through, en route to the nation's capital. The plot was investigated by famed detective Allan Pinkerton, who infiltrated the group with undercover agents, including Kate Warne, one of the first female private detectives in America.

Had the assassination succeeded, there would have been no Lincoln Presidency and the course of the Civil War and American history would have forever been altered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Tycoons: How Andrew Carnegie, John D. Rockefeller, Jay Gould, and J. P. Morgan Invented the American Supereconomy *













*"Makes a reader feel like a time traveler plopped down among men who were by turns vicious and visionary."—The Christian Science Monitor*

The modern American economy was the creation of four men: Andrew Carnegie, John D. Rockefeller, Jay Gould, and J. P. Morgan. They were the giants of the Gilded Age, a moment of riotous growth that established America as the richest, most inventive, and most productive country on the planet.

Acclaimed author Charles R. Morris vividly brings the men and their times to life. The ruthlessly competitive Carnegie, the imperial Rockefeller, and the provocateur Gould were obsessed with progress, experiment, and speed. They were balanced by Morgan, the gentleman businessman, who fought, instead, for a global trust in American business. Through their antagonism and their verve, they built an industrial behemoth—and a country of middle-class consumers. _The Tycoons_ tells the incredible story of how these four determined men wrenched the economy into the modern age, inventing a nation of full economic participation that could not have been imagined only a few decades earlier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Gestapo: A History of Horror*












From 1933 to 1945, the Gestapo was Nazi Germany's chief instrument of counter-espionage, political suppression, and terror. Jacques Delarue, a saboteur arrested by the Nazis in occupied France, chronicles how the land of Beethoven elevated sadism to a fine art. _The Gestapo: A History of Horror_ draws upon Delarue's interviews with ex-Gestapo agents to deliver a multi-layered history of the force whose work included killing student resisters, establishing Aryan eugenic unions, and implementing the Final Solution. This is a probing look at the Gestapo and the fanatics and megalomaniacs who made it such a successful and heinous organization—Barbie, Eichmann, Himmler, Heydrich, Müller. The Gestapo's notorious reign led to the murder of millions. _The Gestapo_ is an important documentation of what they did and how they did it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**emoirs of a Stuka Pilot *













*“Well-written and holds the reader’s attention . . . an engaging book and a rare personal view of flying one of the most iconic aircraft of WWII.” —Firetrench*

After recounting his early days as a naval cadet, including a voyage to the Far East aboard the cruiser Köln and as the navigator/observer of the floatplane carried by the pocket battleship Admiral Scheer during the Spanish Civil War, Helmut Mahlke describes his flying training as a Stuka pilot.

The author’s naval dive-bomber Gruppe was incorporated into the Luftwaffe upon the outbreak of war. What follows is a fascinating Stuka pilot’s-eye view of some of the most famous and historic battles and campaigns of the early war years: the Blitzkrieg in France, Dunkirk, the Battle of Britain, the bombing of Malta, North Africa, Tobruk, and Crete, and, finally, the invasion of the Soviet Union.

Mahlke also takes the reader behind the scenes into the day-to-day life of his unit and brings the members of his Gruppe to vivid life, describing their off-duty antics and mourning their losses in action. The story ends when he himself is shot down in flames by a Soviet fighter and is severely burned. He was to spend the remainder of the war in various staff appointments.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**hat It Is Like to Go to War *













*“A precisely crafted and bracingly honest” memoir of war and its aftershocks from the New York Times–bestselling author of Matterhorn (The Atlantic).*

In 1968, at the age of twenty-three, Karl Marlantes was dropped into the highland jungle of Vietnam, an inexperienced lieutenant in command of forty Marines who would live or die by his decisions. In his thirteen-month tour he saw intense combat, killing the enemy and watching friends die. Marlantes survived, but like many of his brothers in arms, he has spent the last forty years dealing with his experiences.

In _What It Is Like to Go to War_, Marlantes takes a candid look at these experiences and critically examines how we might better prepare young soldiers for war. In the past, warriors were prepared for battle by ritual, religion, and literature—which also helped bring them home. While contemplating ancient works from Homer to the Mahabharata, Marlantes writes of the daily contradictions modern warriors are subject to, of being haunted by the face of a young North Vietnamese soldier he killed at close quarters, and of how he finally found a way to make peace with his past. Through it all, he demonstrates just how poorly prepared our nineteen-year-old warriors are for the psychological and spiritual aspects of the journey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Bridge at Andau: The Compelling True Story of a Brave, Embattled People *













_The Bridge at Andau _is James A. Michener at his most gripping. His classic nonfiction account of a doomed uprising is as searing and unforgettable as any of his bestselling novels. For five brief, glorious days in the autumn of 1956, the Hungarian revolution gave its people a glimpse at a different kind of future—until, at four o’clock in the morning on a Sunday in November, the citizens of Budapest awoke to the shattering sound of Russian tanks ravaging their streets. The revolution was over. But freedom beckoned in the form of a small footbridge at Andau, on the Austrian border. By an accident of history it became, for a few harrowing weeks, one of the most important crossings in the world, as the soul of a nation fled across its unsteady planks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Rise of Skywalker: Expanded Edition (Star Wars) *













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Witness the epic final chapter of the Skywalker saga with the official novelization of Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker, including expanded scenes and additional content not seen in theaters!*

The Resistance has been reborn. But although Rey and her fellow heroes are back in the fight, the war against the First Order, now led by Supreme Leader Kylo Ren, is far from over. Just as the spark of rebellion is rekindling, a mysterious signal broadcasts throughout the galaxy, with a chilling message: Emperor Palpatine, long thought defeated and destroyed, is back from the dead.

Has the ancient Lord of the Sith truly returned? Kylo Ren cuts a swath of destruction across the stars, determined to discover any challenge to his control over the First Order and his destiny to rule over the galaxy—and crush it completely. Meanwhile, to discover the truth, Rey, Finn, Poe, and the Resistance must embark on the most perilous adventure they have ever faced.

Featuring all-new scenes adapted from never-before-seen material, deleted scenes, and input from the filmmakers, the story that began in _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_ and continued in _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_ reaches an astounding conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**now Crash: A Novel *













*In this mind-altering romp—where the term “Metaverse” was first coined—you’ll experience a future America so bizarre, so outrageous, you’ll recognize it immediately • One of Time’s 100 best English-language novels*

Only once in a great while does a writer come along who defies comparison—a writer so original he redefines the way we look at the world. Neal Stephenson is such a writer and _Snow Crash_ is such a novel, weaving virtual reality, Sumerian myth, and just about everything in between with a cool, hip cybersensibility to bring us the gigathriller of the information age.

In reality, Hiro Protagonist delivers pizza for Uncle Enzo’s CosoNostra Pizza Inc., but in the Metaverse he’s a warrior prince. Plunging headlong into the enigma of a new computer virus that’s striking down hackers everywhere, he races along the neon-lit streets on a search-and-destroy mission for the shadowy virtual villain threatening to bring about infocalypse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Night of Blind Ambition (Sovereigns of the Collapse Book 2)*


Book 1 is currently *free here.*


*







*

*Escape to freedom or escape to hell?*

Lawrence and Pezzini must escape the Value System of Nightminster. Otherwise, they’ll be killed—very cruelly—by the marsh people.

Little do they know, the outside world is changing.

The National Party has launched the Atrocity Commission to track down glory criminals. Sarah-Kelly Newman’s enquiries are exposing a brutal world that has existed for decades.

However, that brutal world has plans for the National Party.

When the killing starts, there will be no place for neutrals. Even honest Donald will have to take sides, or perish.

_The Night of Blind Ambition_ is the second book in the _Sovereigns of the Collapse_ dystopian saga.
SALE! Books 2 - 5 are 0.99 until Jan 31st!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Church of Nuclear Science (Sovereigns of the Collapse Book 3)*













*Not all that glitters is gold. Sometimes it’s a nuclear trap.*

The most forceful individuals will not be cowed by the Republic of the New Nation. Donald aims to defeat the fanatics of the National Party. Lawrence has sworn to destroy the Value System of Nightminster. Sarah-Kelly is determined to expose the crimes of the glory trusts. All three walk straight into a trap laid by the great sovereign Tom Krossington.

After which everyone—including Tom Krossington—has to find new ways of staying alive. Despite their mutual loathing, Donald and Lawrence embark on a long and dangerous winter journey hoping to gain asylum with the Church of Nuclear Science. On the way, they discover not all that glitters is gold.

Meanwhile, Sarah-Kelly’s Atrocity Commission is reaching farther and farther from London.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*O**peration Ultimate (Sovereigns of the Collapse Book 4) *













*The truth of the Value System is too outrageous to believe.*

Lawrence has won the support of the Shellingfield clan to attack the Value System. But first, he has to prove to the world it’s as evil as he claims. He must get living evidence.

As the first tribune of the Protectorate, Nightminster has tasted power. It’s a taste he likes. He has every intention of getting more of it. His alliance with the Krossington clan makes him a formidable force. He’s going to purge the Value System and have Bishop Donald Aldingford indicted for the murder of Julius Shellingfield. He’ll win the support of the glory trusts by putting Sarah-Kelly Newman on trial for mass-murder.

With no enemies left, what can stop him achieving supreme power?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*N**uclear Nightminster (Sovereigns of the Collapse Book 5) *













*Will might prove right?*

The more Nightminster is threatened, the more dangerous he becomes. He has proved to be a man of indefatigable will and astounding gall; again and again he has thwarted efforts to defeat him. He still believes he can win—with good reason.

Lawrence has been shunned by the Shellingfields, despite great accomplishments at the Value System. For him, life and death are separated by a single sheet of paper.

Sarah-Kelly still awaits her fate in the Basement of Euston depot. For her, life _is _death, it’s just a matter of time.

The great enemies manoeuvre for position, confident of their advantages. Each has a secret weapon. The question is, which weapon will prove lethal?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**kyward (The Skyward Series Book 1)*













*A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

From Brandon Sanderson, the #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Reckoners series, Words of Radiance, and the internationally bestselling Mistborn series, comes the first book in an epic new series about a girl who dreams of becoming a pilot in a dangerous world at war for humanity's future.*

Spensa's world has been under attack for decades. Now pilots are the heroes of what's left of the human race, and becoming one has always been Spensa's dream. Since she was a little girl, she has imagined soaring skyward and proving her bravery. But her fate is intertwined with her father's--a pilot himself who was killed years ago when he abruptly deserted his team, leaving Spensa's chances of attending flight school at slim to none.

No one will let Spensa forget what her father did, yet fate works in mysterious ways. Flight school might be a long shot, but she is determined to fly. And an accidental discovery in a long-forgotten cavern might just provide her with a way to claim the stars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**ark Matter: A Novel *













*A mindbending, relentlessly surprising thriller from the author of the bestselling Wayward Pines trilogy.

“Are you happy with your life?”*

Those are the last words Jason Dessen hears before the masked abductor knocks him unconscious.

Before he awakens to find himself strapped to a gurney, surrounded by strangers in hazmat suits.

Before a man Jason’s never met smiles down at him and says, “Welcome back, my friend.” 

In this world he’s woken up to, Jason’s life is not the one he knows. His wife is not his wife. His son was never born. And Jason is not an ordinary college physics professor, but a celebrated genius who has achieved something remarkable. Something impossible.

Is it this world or the other that’s the dream? And even if the home he remembers is real, how can Jason possibly make it back to the family he loves? The answers lie in a journey more wondrous and horrifying than anything he could’ve imagined—one that will force him to confront the darkest parts of himself even as he battles a terrifying, seemingly unbeatable foe.

_Dark Matter_ is a brilliantly plotted tale that is at once sweeping and intimate, mind-bendingly strange and profoundly human—a relentlessly surprising science-fiction thriller about choices, paths not taken, and how far we’ll go to claim the lives we dream of.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Maze Runner (The Maze Runner, Book 1) *













*The first book in the blockbuster phenomenon The Maze Runner series now features chapters from the highly-anticipated series conclusion, The Fever Code, the book that finally reveals the story of how the maze was built!*

When Thomas wakes up in the lift, the only thing he can remember is his name. He’s surrounded by strangers—boys whose memories are also gone.
Outside the towering stone walls that surround them is a limitless, ever-changing maze. It’s the only way out—and no one’s ever made it through alive.
Then a girl arrives. The first girl ever. And the message she delivers is terrifying.
_ Remember. Survive. Run._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*H**is Dark Materials: The Golden Compass (Book 1) *













*HIS DARK MATERIALS IS NOW AN HBO ORIGINAL SERIES STARRING DAFNE KEEN, RUTH WILSON, JAMES McAVOY, AND LIN-MANUEL MIRANDA!

The modern fantasy classic that Entertainment Weekly named an “All-Time Greatest Novel” and Newsweek hailed as a “Top 100 Book of All Time.” Philip Pullman takes readers to a world where humans have animal familiars and where parallel universes are within reach.*

Lyra is rushing to the cold, far North, where witch clans and armored bears rule. North, where the Gobblers take the children they steal—including her friend Roger. North, where her fearsome uncle Asriel is trying to build a bridge to a parallel world.

Can one small girl make a difference in such great and terrible endeavors? This is _Lyra_: a savage, a schemer, a liar, and as fierce and true a champion as Roger or Asriel could want.

But what Lyra doesn't know is that to help one of them will be to betray the other...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**kin Game (Dresden Files Book 15)*













*Chicago’s only professional wizard is about to have a very bad day in the latest novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling Dresden Files...*

As Winter Knight to the Queen of Air and Darkness, Harry Dresden never knows what the scheming Mab might want him to do. Usually, it’s something awful.

Mab has traded Harry’s skills to pay off a debt. And now he must help a group of villains led by Harry’s most despised enemy, Nicodemus Archleone, to break into a high-security vault so that they can then access a vault in the Nevernever.

Problem is, the vault belongs to Hades, Lord of the freaking Underworld. And Dresden is dead certain that Nicodemus has no intention of allowing any of his crew to survive the experience. Dresden’s always been tricky, but he’s going to have to up his backstabbing game to survive this mess...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Discovery of Witches: A Novel (All Souls Trilogy, Book 1) *













*Book one of the New York Times-bestselling All Souls trilogy—"a wonderfully imaginative grown-up fantasy with all the magic of Harry Potter and Twilight” (People).

Look for the hit TV series “A Discovery of Witches,” streaming on AMC Plus, Sundance Now and Shudder. Season 2 premieres January 9, 2021! *

Deborah Harkness’s sparkling debut, _A Discovery of Witches_, has brought her into the spotlight and galvanized fans around the world. In this tale of passion and obsession, Diana Bishop, a young scholar and a descendant of witches, discovers a long-lost and enchanted alchemical manuscript, _Ashmole 782_, deep in Oxford's Bodleian Library. Its reappearance summons a fantastical underworld, which she navigates with her leading man, vampire geneticist Matthew Clairmont.

Harkness has created a universe to rival those of Anne Rice, Diana Gabaldon, and Elizabeth Kostova, and she adds a scholar's depth to this riveting tale of magic and suspense. The story continues in book two, _Shadow of Night_, and concludes with _The Book of Life_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A **Game of Thrones (A Song of Ice and Fire, Book 1) *













*NOW THE ACCLAIMED HBO SERIES GAME OF THRONES—THE MASTERPIECE THAT BECAME A CULTURAL PHENOMENON*

Winter is coming. Such is the stern motto of House Stark, the northernmost of the fiefdoms that owe allegiance to King Robert Baratheon in far-off King’s Landing. There Eddard Stark of Winterfell rules in Robert’s name. There his family dwells in peace and comfort: his proud wife, Catelyn; his sons Robb, Brandon, and Rickon; his daughters Sansa and Arya; and his bastard son, Jon Snow. Far to the north, behind the towering Wall, lie savage Wildings and worse—unnatural things relegated to myth during the centuries-long summer, but proving all too real and all too deadly in the turning of the season.

Yet a more immediate threat lurks to the south, where Jon Arryn, the Hand of the King, has died under mysterious circumstances. Now Robert is riding north to Winterfell, bringing his queen, the lovely but cold Cersei, his son, the cruel, vainglorious Prince Joffrey, and the queen’s brothers Jaime and Tyrion of the powerful and wealthy House Lannister—the first a swordsman without equal, the second a dwarf whose stunted stature belies a brilliant mind. All are heading for Winterfell and a fateful encounter that will change the course of kingdoms.

Meanwhile, across the Narrow Sea, Prince Viserys, heir of the fallen House Targaryen, which once ruled all of Westeros, schemes to reclaim the throne with an army of barbarian Dothraki—whose loyalty he will purchase in the only coin left to him: his beautiful yet innocent sister, Daenerys.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Clan of the Cave Bear (with Bonus Content): Earth's Children, Book One *













*This novel of awesome beauty and power is a moving saga about people, relationships, and the boundaries of love.

Nominated as one of America’s best-loved novels by PBS’s The Great American Read*

Through Jean M. Auel’s magnificent storytelling we are taken back to the dawn of modern humans, and with a girl named Ayla we are swept up in the harsh and beautiful Ice Age world they shared with the ones who called themselves _The Clan of the Cave Bear_.

A natural disaster leaves the young girl wandering alone in an unfamiliar and dangerous land until she is found by a woman of the Clan, people very different from her own kind. To them, blond, blue-eyed Ayla looks peculiar and ugly—she is one of the Others, those who have moved into their ancient homeland; but Iza cannot leave the girl to die and takes her with them. Iza and Creb, the old Mog-ur, grow to love her, and as Ayla learns the ways of the Clan and Iza’s way of healing, most come to accept her. But the brutal and proud youth who is destined to become their next leader sees her differences as a threat to his authority. He develops a deep and abiding hatred for the strange girl of the Others who lives in their midst, and is determined to get his revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*N**athan Stark, Army Scout (A Nathan Stark Western Book 1) *













*In this blazing new series, William W. and J.A. Johnstone tell the tale of a man who became a myth—and a myth that became a legend. This is the epic story of Nathan Stark, Army Scout . . .

Johnstone Justice. What America Needs Now.*

They slaughtered his family. Killed his young bride. And ever since that tragic day, Nathan Stark has devoted his life to fighting the hostile tribes who massacred those he loved. As a civilian scout for the Army, he’s served with such famous commanders as Custer and Crook. He’s battled against such notorious war chiefs as Crazy Horse and Sitting Bull. Among the fiercest natives of the untamed west, Nathan Stark is a living legend—one that must be destroyed . . .

Against his better judgment, Nathan agrees to be teamed up with a rival Crow scout named Moses Red Buffalo. Their mission: to forge a trail deep into Indian territory under the command of a bloodthirsty army colonel. But the mission is not what it seems. If Stark and Red Buffalo want to stay alive, they’ll have to work together as a team—if they don’t kill each other first . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**ot Lights, Cold Steel: Life, Death and Sleepless Nights in a Surgeon's First Years *













When Michael Collins decides to become a surgeon, he is totally unprepared for the chaotic life of a resident at a major hospital. A natural overachiever, Collins' success, in college and medical school led to a surgical residency at one of the most respected medical centers in the world, the famed Mayo Clinic. But compared to his fellow residents Collins feels inadequate and unprepared. All too soon, the euphoria of beginning his career as an orthopedic resident gives way to the feeling he is a counterfeit, an imposter who has infiltrated a society of brilliant surgeons.

This story of Collins' four-year surgical residency traces his rise from an eager but clueless first-year resident to accomplished Chief Resident in his final year. With unparalleled humor, he recounts the disparity between people's perceptions of a doctor's glamorous life and the real thing: a succession of run down cars that are towed to the junk yard, long weekends moonlighting at rural hospitals, a family that grows larger every year, and a laughable income.

Collins' good nature helps him over some of the rough spots but cannot spare him the harsh reality of a doctor's life. Every day he is confronted with decisions that will change people's lives-or end them-forever. A young boy's leg is mangled by a tractor: risk the boy's life to save his leg, or amputate immediately? A woman diagnosed with bone cancer injures her hip: go through a painful hip operation even though she has only months to live? Like a jolt to the system, he is faced with the reality of suffering and death as he struggles to reconcile his idealism and aspiration to heal with the recognition of his own limitations and imperfections.

Unflinching and deeply engaging, _Hot Lights, Cold Steel_ is a humane and passionate reminder that doctors are people too. This is a gripping memoir, at times devastating, others triumphant, but always compulsively readable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**illion Dollar Hollywood Heist: The A-List Kingpin and the Poker Ring that Brought Down Tinseltown (Front Page Detectives) *













*“Right out of the gate, the entire game was designed to empty the pockets of those rich, celeb-loving LA suckers.”—Houston Curtis*

Leonardo DiCaprio. Alex Rodriguez. Tobey Maguire. Ben Affleck. Matt Damon. John Cassavetes.

What do these people have in common? Not just fame and fortune; all these men are also alumni of the ultra-exclusive, high-stakes poker ring that inspired Aaron Sorkin’s Oscar-nominated film, _Molly’s Game_.

But Houston Curtis, the card shark who co-founded the game with Tobey Maguire, knows that Sorkin’s is the whitewashed version. In _Billion Dollar Hollywood Heist_, Curtis goes all-in, revealing the true story behind the game. From its origins with Maguire to staking DiCaprio’s first game, installing Molly Bloom, avoiding the hookers and blow down the hall, and weathering the FBI investigation that left Curtis with a lien on his house, this is the no-holds-barred account of the world’s most exclusive Texas Hold ’Em game from the man who started it—with all the names and salacious details that _Molly’s Game_ left out.

With the insider appeal of _Rounders_, more A-listers than _Ocean’s 11, _and the excitement of _The Sting_, _Billion Dollar Hollywood Heist _is the untold, insider’s story that makes _Molly’s Game_ look tame.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**lbert Smith's Culinary Capers: The first 10 Recipes - A Culinary Cozy Mystery Adventure *













*Baking. It can get a guy killed.*

_‘When Steve Higgs writes, he hits it out of the park. I find myself laughing out loud and often.’_

When a retired detective superintendent chooses to take a culinary tour of the British Isles, he hopes to find tasty treats and delicious bakes …

… what he finds is murder, mayhem, and mystery everywhere he goes.

His dog, Rex Harrison, a former police dog fired for having a bad attitude, does his best to steer the humans in the right direction, but he cannot understand why they don’t just use their noses – the answers are right there if they would just employ their strongest sense!

However, solving a few mysteries won’t get them out of trouble, for there is a master criminal behind many of the crimes they encounter, and they’ve just caught his attention.

Their adventure is getting deadlier with every destination, but these two sleuths are not going to be put off. With Rex’s keen sense of smell and Albert’s decades of experience as a detective, this pair are on the trail.

Or are they being lured into a trap?

One thing is for certain, they had better figure it out soon or they might be the next victims.

_‘This series has it all; everything I want in a story and series ... humour, suspense, and colourful characters. It’s one of my top all-time favourite series.’_
Books contained in this boxed set:
Pork Pie Pandemonium
Bakewell Tart Bludgeoning
Stilton Slaughter
Bedfordshire Clanger Calamity
Death of a Yorkshire Pudding
Cumberland Sausage Shocker
Arbroath Smokie Slaying
Dundee Cake Deception
Lancashire Hotpot Peril
Blackpool Rock Bloodshed


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**ack Story (Spenser Book 30) *












In Robert B. Parker's most popular series, an unsolved thirty-year-old-murder draws the victim's daughter out of the shadows for overdue justice-and lures Spenser into his own past, old crimes, and dangerous lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ike Hammer: Murder Never Knocks*













*Iconic tough-guy Mike Hammer is back—and this time, he’s knee deep in the glitz, gossip, and gore of Hollywood’s dark side—in this “taut, unrelenting thriller” full of “inherent suspense” (Pulp Fiction Reviews)*

A failed attempt on his life by a contract killer gets Mike Hammer riled up. But it also lands him an unlikely job: security detail for a Hollywood producer having a party to honor his beautiful fiancée, a rising Broadway star. But it’s no walk in the park, as Hammer finds violence following him and his beautiful PI partner Velda into the swankiest of crime scenes.

In the meantime, Hammer is trying to figure out who put the hitman on him. Is there a connection with the death of a newsstand operator who took a bullet meant for him? A shadowy figure looking for the kill of his life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*V**apor Trail (Phil Broker Book 4) *













It's hot.

The snow is gone, the ice is gone -- winter is long forgotten. When the phone wakes Phil Broker at five a.m. on the morning of his forty-eighth birthday -- six months removed from his surviving a January cold snap that (in Absolute Zero) nearly claimed his life -- it's already ninety-two degrees. It's July, and Stillwater, Minnesota, finds itself in the middle of the worst heat wave in local memory.

The news on the phone has nothing to do with birthday wishes, however. A year earlier, an angry citizen served as jury and executioner by pumping twelve bullets into a known pedophile -- and in the process became a folk hero, dubbed "the Saint" by locals. Despite protests to the contrary, everybody in the community (including the police department) felt justice had been served, and the investigation quickly went cold. Ever since, strong rumors have circulated that the real reason the Saint hasn't been apprehended is that he -- or she -- is a cop.

Now a priest has been murdered, and a clue left at the scene suggests it to be the work of a vigilante. Was the priest a sexual predator? Could the Saint be back? For the members of the Stillwater law-enforcement community, it means that a killer could be in their midst.

The caller begs for Broker's help: as an outsider, Broker can be counted on to follow the investigation wherever it leads. But as the temperature mounts and new victims begin surfacing, Broker wonders if he's been set up to catch a bullet for a scandal that threatens to bring down the Stillwater Police Department.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*O**pen Season (A Joe Pickett Novel Book 1) *













*Don't miss the Spectrum Originals series JOE PICKETT!

The first novel in the thrilling series featuring Wyoming game warden Joe Pickett from #1 New York Times bestselling author C. J. Box.*

Joe Pickett is the new game warden in Twelve Sleep, Wyoming, a town where nearly everyone hunts and the game warden—especially one like Joe who won't take bribes or look the other way—is far from popular. When he finds a local hunting outfitter dead, splayed out on the woodpile behind his state-owned home, he takes it personally. There had to be a reason that the outfitter, with whom he's had run-ins before, chose his backyard, his woodpile to die in. Even after the "outfitter murders," as they have been dubbed by the local press after the discovery of the two more bodies, are solved, Joe continues to investigate, uneasy with the easy explanation offered by the local police.

As Joe digs deeper into the murders, he soon discovers that the outfitter brought more than death to his backdoor: he brought Joe an endangered species, thought to be extinct, which is now living in his woodpile. But if word of the existence of this endangered species gets out, it will destroy any chance of InterWest, a multi-national natural gas company, building an oil pipeline that would bring the company billions of dollars across Wyoming, through the mountains and forests of Twelve Sleep. The closer Joe comes to the truth behind the outfitter murders, the endangered species and InterWest, the closer he comes to losing everything he holds dear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**olf Pack (A Joe Pickett Novel Book 19) *













*Wyoming game warden Joe Pickett encounters bad behavior on his own turf--only to have the FBI and the DOJ ask him to stand down--in the thrilling new novel from #1 New York Times-bestselling author C.J. Box.*

The good news is that Joe Pickett has his job back, after his last adventure in _The Disappeared_. The bad news is that he's come to learn that a drone is killing wildlife--and the drone belongs to a mysterious and wealthy man whose son is dating Joe's own daughter, Lucy.

When Joe tries to lay down the rules for the drone operator, he's asked by the FBI and the DOJ to stand down, which only makes him more suspicious. Meanwhile, bodies are piling up in and around Joe's district in shocking numbers. He begins to fear that a pack of four vicious killers working on behalf of the Sinaloa cartel known as the Wolf Pack has arrived. Their target seems to be the mystery man and everyone--including Joe, Nate, and others--who is associated with him.

Teaming up with a female game warden (based on a real person, one of the few female game wardens at work in Wyoming today) to confront these assassins, Joe finds himself in the most violent and dangerous predicament he's ever faced.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**eal Breaker: The First Myron Bolitar Novel *













The debut of Myron Bolitar, a hotheaded, tenderhearted sports agent and one of the most fascinating and complex heroes in suspense fiction, _Deal Breaker _is a page-turning classic from Edgar Award–winner and master storyteller Harlan Coben.

*“One of the most engaging heroes in mystery fiction.”—Dennis Lehane*

Sports agent Myron Bolitar is poised on the edge of the big time. So is Christian Steele, a rookie quarterback and Myron’s prized client. But when Christian gets a phone call from a former girlfriend—a woman who everyone, including the police, believes is dead—the deal starts to go sour. Trying to unravel the truth about a family’s tragedy, a woman’s secret, and a man’s lies, Myron is up against the dark side of his business—where image and talent make you rich, but the truth can get you killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**inal Girls: A Novel *













*THE NATIONAL AND INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER

“If you liked Gone Girl, you’ll like this.”—Stephen King*

Ten years ago, six friends went on vacation. One made it out alive….

In that instant, college student Quincy Carpenter became a member of a very exclusive club—a group of survivors the press dubbed “The Final Girls”: Lisa, who lost nine sorority sisters to a college dropout's knife; Sam, who endured the Sack Man during her shift at the Nightlight Inn; and now Quincy, who ran bleeding through the woods to escape the massacre at Pine Cottage. Despite the media's attempts, the three girls have never met.

Now, Quincy is doing well—maybe even great, thanks to her Xanax prescription. She has a caring almost-fiancé; a popular baking blog; a beautiful apartment; and a therapeutic presence in Coop, the police officer who saved her life. Her mind won’t let her recall the events of that night; the past is in the past…until the first Final Girl is found dead in her bathtub and the second Final Girl appears on Quincy's doorstep.

Blowing through Quincy's life like a hurricane, Sam seems intent on making her relive the trauma of her ordeal. When disturbing details about Lisa's death emerge, Quincy desperately tries to unravel Sam's truths from her lies while evading both the police and bloodthirsty reporters. Quincy knows that in order to survive she _has to_ remember what really happened at Pine Cottage.

Because the only thing worse than being a Final Girl is being a dead one.

*WINNER OF THE 2018 INTERNATIONAL THRILLER WRITERS AWARD FOR BEST HARDCOVER NOVEL*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Godfather: 50th Anniversary Edition *













*50th ANNIVERSARY EDITION—WITH A NEW INTRODUCTION BY FRANCIS FORD COPPOLA

Mario Puzo’s classic saga of an American crime family that became a global phenomenon—nominated as one of America’s best-loved novels by PBS’s The Great American Read.*

With its brilliant and brutal portrayal of the Corleone family, _The Godfather_ burned its way into our national consciousness. This unforgettable saga of crime and corruption, passion and loyalty continues to stand the test of time, as the definitive novel of the Mafia underworld.

A #1 _New York Times _bestseller in 1969, Mario Puzo’s epic was turned into the incomparable film of the same name, directed by Francis Ford Coppola, which won the Academy Award for Best Picture. It is the original classic that has been often imitated, but never matched. A tale of family and society, law and order, obedience and rebellion, it reveals the dark passions of human nature played out against a backdrop of the American dream.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Beekeeper of Aleppo: A Novel*













*This unforgettable novel puts human faces on the Syrian war with the immigrant story of a beekeeper, his wife, and the triumph of spirit when the world becomes unrecognizable.

“A beautifully crafted novel of international significance that has the capacity to have us open our eyes and see.”—Heather Morris, author of The Tattooist of Auschwitz

WINNER OF THE ASPEN WORDS LITERARY PRIZE • FINALIST FOR THE DAYTON LITERARY PEACE PRIZE • NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY REAL SIMPLE*

Nuri is a beekeeper and Afra, his wife, is an artist. Mornings, Nuri rises early to hear the call to prayer before driving to his hives in the countryside. On weekends, Afra sells her colorful landscape paintings at the open-air market. They live a simple life, rich in family and friends, in the hills of the beautiful Syrian city of Aleppo—until the unthinkable happens. When all they love is destroyed by war, Nuri knows they have no choice except to leave their home. But escaping Syria will be no easy task: Afra has lost her sight, leaving Nuri to navigate her grief as well as a perilous journey through Turkey and Greece toward an uncertain future in Britain.

Nuri is sustained only by the knowledge that waiting for them is his cousin Mustafa, who has started an apiary in Yorkshire and is teaching fellow refugees beekeeping. As Nuri and Afra travel through a broken world, they must confront not only the pain of their own unspeakable loss but dangers that would overwhelm even the bravest souls. Above all, they must make the difficult journey back to each other, a path once so familiar yet rendered foreign by the heartache of displacement.

Moving, intimate, and beautifully written, _The Beekeeper of Aleppo_ is a book for our times: a novel that at once reminds us that the most peaceful and ordinary lives can be utterly upended in unimaginable ways and brings a journey in faraway lands close to home, never to be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**roken Girls: A totally addictive and unputdownable crime thriller (Detective Bernadette Noel Book 2)*













*Brambles catch her dress, scratch her legs, pierce her feet. To escape, she’d had no option but to go barefoot. They’d been laughing together a few minutes before, but things can change in the blink of an eye…*

The woman is dark-haired and young, judging by the short red dress. Any other signs of her identity have been erased during her long wait to be found, but it’s clear she was strangled: this was a passionate and personal murder.

*D.I. Bernadette Noel* knows that every second counts if she is to catch this killer, but she has no leads – until the discovery that the dead woman’s rings match a stolen property report, and the rings’ owner mentions *Rosa*, her missing nanny.

Just when Bernie and her team think they’re getting somewhere, a shocking discovery about Rosa – and the news that another young girl has been abducted – changes everything the team thought they knew about the case.

*Laura* is only twelve, and her parents are beside themselves with worry – but Bernie has an additional fear. Laura’s home is right next to the woods where their murder victim was found: are the cases connected?

When Bernie notices similarities between descriptions of the man last seen with Rosa and someone Laura was messaging online, these fears grow stronger. But they still have no clear leads as to the identity of the culprit.

With few options left, and time running out, she makes a desperate plan to trap the predator. But any mistakes will mean another innocent life lost…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Life She Wants: A totally unputdownable psychological thriller*













*You want to save your marriage. She wants to destroy it.*
*Paula* worries that her marriage to *Tommy* is hanging by a thread. She loves how safe her husband makes her feel, but lately, it seems like he’s pulling away from her, and he keeps avoiding a much-needed conversation about finally having children.

When Tommy suggests a cruise getaway for the two of them, Paula is thrilled. He’s fighting for this marriage, and he’s even promised that they will talk about growing their family. It’s Paula’s dream come true. Until the couple meets beautiful *Anna*.

From the moment Anna appears in their lives, things start to go wrong for Paula. She finds herself trapped in a sauna. Her hair is destroyed at the salon. Money goes missing from her cabin. At first, Paula thinks she’s paranoid in suspecting Anna is turning her dream holiday into a nightmare. But soon, it becomes clear that Paula may not be the only woman fighting for Tommy’s affections.

How far will Anna go to get what she wants? What lines will Paula cross to protect her marriage? And whose dark past will return to destroy them first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**tealth (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 51) *













*Stone Barrington must trap a ruthless defector in this heart-stopping thriller from fan favorite Stuart Woods.*

Stone Barrington is trying to enjoy some downtime at his English retreat when he's unceremoniously sent off to the remote reaches of the UK and into a deadly snare. As it turns out, this is only the first volley by a rival power, one that has its eyes set on disrupting the peace of the nation.

With the help of two brilliant and stunning women, Stone must leverage a new position of power to capture a villain with a lethal agenda. But the closer he comes to nabbing the culprit, the more he realizes there's a bigger plan at work, and a true mastermind who's a force to be reckoned with . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**ity of Thieves: A Novel *













*From the critically acclaimed author of The 25th Hour and When the Nines Roll Over and co-creator of the HBO series Game of Thrones, a captivating novel about war, courage, survival — and a remarkable friendship that ripples across a lifetime.*

During the Nazis’ brutal siege of Leningrad, Lev Beniov is arrested for looting and thrown into the same cell as a handsome deserter named Kolya. Instead of being executed, Lev and Kolya are given a shot at saving their own lives by complying with an outrageous directive: secure a dozen eggs for a powerful Soviet colonel to use in his daughter’s wedding cake. In a city cut off from all supplies and suffering unbelievable deprivation, Lev and Kolya embark on a hunt through the dire lawlessness of Leningrad and behind enemy lines to find the impossible.

By turns insightful and funny, thrilling and terrifying, the _New York Times _bestseller _City of Thieves_ is a gripping, cinematic World War II adventure and an intimate coming-of-age story with an utterly contemporary feel for how boys become men.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**ield of Prey (The Prey Series Book 24) *













*#1 New York Times bestselling author John Sandford continues his phenomenal Prey series—and “for those who think they know everything they need to know about Lucas Davenport, [Field of Prey] proves them wrong…” (Huffington Post)*

On the night of the fifth of July, in Red Wing, Minnesota, a boy smelled death in a cornfield off an abandoned farm. When the county deputy took a look, he found a body stuffed in a cistern. Then another. And another. By the time Lucas Davenport was called in, it was fifteen and counting, the victims killed over just as many summers, regular as clockwork.

How could this happen in a town so small without anyone noticing? And with the latest victim only two weeks dead, Davenport knows the killer is still at work, still close by. Most likely someone the folks of Red Wing see every day. Won’t they be surprised.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**eep Shadow (The Deep Series Book 1) *













*In the turquoise waters of the Caribbean, something lethal is on the move.*

Scuba divers travel from all over the world to visit the little island of Bonaire, with its crystal-clear waters and a host of beautiful marine life. After three years in the “Divers Paradise”, divemaster Boone Fischer thought he’d seen it all; but on a routine afternoon dive, he spots something that will turn his tranquil life upside down.

From the arid shores of the ABC Islands to the tropical jungles of Venezuela—from the ocean depths of the Southern Caribbean, to the lush islands of the Northern Leewards, _Deep Shadow_ takes Boone and the reader on an action-packed adventure filled with danger and suspense.

"The age-old adage of ‘write what you know’ becomes very important when you write about a technical subject like scuba diving. When you get all the details right, and throw in just the right amounts of action, humor, romance, and suspense, you have a novel like this." - Wayne Stinnett, bestselling author of _Fallen Out._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**eep Cut (The Deep Series Book 2)*













*Sometimes, the brightest corners of the world can hold the darkest shadows.*

Rising steeply from the turquoise waters of the Caribbean, the Dutch island of Saba is a sleepy paradise, the mountainous slopes dotted with little red-and-white cottages and the seas teeming with life. But this little oasis has a less tranquil history, many of its inhabitants having descended from smugglers and pirates.

Boone Fischer and Emily Durand are eager to explore their new home, but their peaceful lives are about to be shattered, as one of history's most powerful hurricanes begins to form—and, as if that weren't enough, a savage evil has made its way ashore. In this sequel to the Best Seller _Deep Shadow_, Nick Sullivan brings the readers to another fascinating corner of the world and sends them into a swirl of action and adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**eep Devil (The Deep Series Book 4)*













*Between the devil and the deep blue sea... is the last place you want to be.*

Boone Fischer and Emily Durand have been through a lot in the past few years. A new beginning on the island of Cozumel is going swimmingly: their own dive boat, their own business, a new canine friend, and a room with a view. But a chance encounter with a staggeringly wealthy family and their luxury cruise line will bring pandemonium to this peaceful paradise.

In this fourth book of the best-selling Deep Series, Boone and Emily find themselves immersed in a world of wealth and privilege; where jealousy, greed, and deceit can lead down a dark path.

From drift dives in whipping currents to the claustrophobic confines of the infamous Devil's Throat; from the crashing waves on the "wild side" of Cozumel, to a massive mega-yacht on the high seas, _Deep Devil_ will take you to fascinating places. Some beautiful... some deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Lost Symbol: Featuring Robert Langdon *













*#1 WORLDWIDE BESTSELLER •* *An intelligent, lightning-paced thriller set within the hidden chambers, tunnels, and temples of Washington, D.C., with surprises at every turn.* *•* *Don’t miss the Peacock original series Dan Brown’s The Lost Symbol!*

Famed Harvard symbologist Robert Langdon answers an unexpected summons to appear at the U.S. Capitol Building. His plans are interrupted when a disturbing object—artfully encoded with five symbols—is discovered in the building. Langdon recognizes in the find an ancient invitation into a lost world of esoteric, potentially dangerous wisdom.

When his mentor Peter Solomon—a long-standing Mason and beloved philanthropist—is kidnapped, Langdon realizes that the only way to save Solomon is to accept the mystical invitation and plunge headlong into a clandestine world of Masonic secrets, hidden history, and one inconceivable truth ... all under the watchful eye of Dan Brown's most terrifying villain to date.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Trip: A gripping new debut psychological crime thriller perfect for escapist holiday reading!*













*The most gripping debut thriller of 2021 – the perfect escapist read!
It should have been paradise. But it turned into hell…*
It was supposed to be the perfect trip. Four friends, fresh out of university, backpacking around Thailand. But among the sun, sea and sand, something went horribly wrong…

In the years since, Holly has tried hard to push memories of that terrible summer from her mind. Now a schoolteacher, she believes her life is finally coming together when she meets Tom and his adorable five-year-old son, Jack.

But then, Holly starts receiving anonymous messages, showing photos which Holly was sure she destroyed years ago. Someone clearly knows the truth about what really happened. The only question is, how far will they go to get revenge?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**oanoke: Solving the Mystery of the Lost Colony *













November 1587. A report reaches London that Sir Walter Raleigh’s expedition, which left England months before to land the first English settlers in America, has foundered. On Roanoke Island, off the coast of North Carolina, a tragedy is unfolding. Something has gone very wrong, and the colony—115 men, women, and children, among them the first English child born in the New World, Virginia Dare—is in trouble. But there will be no rescue. Before help can reach them, all will vanish with barely a trace.
The Lost Colony is America’s oldest unsolved mystery. In this remarkable example of historical detective work, Lee Miller goes back to the original evidence and offers a fresh solution to the enduring legend. She establishes beyond doubt that the tragedy of the Lost Colony did not begin on the shores of Roanoke but within the walls of Westminster, in the inner circle of Queen Elizabeth’s government. As Miller detects, powerful men had reason to want Raleigh’s mission to fail. Furthermore, Miller shows what must have become of the settlers, left to face a hostile world that was itself suffering the upheavals of an alien invasion. Narrating a thrilling tale of court intrigue, spy rings, treachery, sabotage, Native American politics, and colonial power, Miller has finally shed light on a four-hundred-year-old unsolved mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Lost Samurai: Japanese Mercenaries in South East Asia, 1593–1688 *













*The first ever account of Japanese overseas mercenaries including material never before translated into English, written by a renowned and highly respected expert on the subject.*

_The Lost Samurai_ reveals the greatest untold story of Japan’s legendary warrior class, which is that for almost a hundred years Japanese samurai were employed as mercenaries in the service of the kings of Siam, Cambodia, Burma, Spain and Portugal, as well as by the directors of the Dutch East India Company.

The Japanese samurai were used in dramatic assault parties, as royal bodyguards, as staunch garrisons and as willing executioners. As a result, a stereotypical image of the fierce Japanese warrior developed that had a profound influence on the way they were regarded by their employers.

Whilst the Southeast Asian kings tended to employ samurai on a long-term basis as palace guards, their European employers usually hired them on a temporary basis for specific campaigns. Also, whereas the Southeast Asian monarchs tended to trust their well-established units of Japanese mercenaries, the Europeans, whilst admiring them, also feared them. In every European example a progressive shift in attitude may be discerned from initial enthusiasm to great suspicion that the Japanese might one day turn against them, as illustrated by the long-standing Spanish fear of an invasion of the Philippines by Japan accompanied by a local uprising.

It also suggested that if, during the 1630s, Japan had chosen engagement with Southeast Asia rather than isolation from it, the established presence of Japanese communities overseas may have had a profound influence on the subsequent development of international relations within the area, perhaps even seeing the early creation of an overseas Japanese empire that would have provided a rival to Great Britain. Instead Japan closed its doors, leaving these fierce mercenaries stranded in distant countries never to return: lost samurai indeed!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*"**They Have Killed Papa Dead!": The Road to Ford's Theatre, Abraham Lincoln's Murder, and the Rage for Vengeance *













The assassination of Abraham Lincoln is a central drama of the American experience. Its impact is felt to this day, and the basic story is known to all. Anthony Pitch?s thrilling account of the Lincoln conspiracy and its aftermath transcends the mere facts of that awful night during which dashing actor John Wilkes Booth shot Lincoln in the head and would-be assassin Lewis Payne butchered Secretary of State William Seward in the bed of his own home. _?They Have Killed Papa Dead!?_ transports the reader to one of the most breathtaking moments in history, and reveals much about the stories, passions, and times of those who shaped this great tragedy.
Virtually every word of Anthony Pitch?s account is based on primary source material: quotes from previously unpublished documents, diaries, letters, and journals. With an unwavering fidelity to historical accuracy, Pitch provides confirmation of threats against the president-elect?s life as he traveled to Washington by train for his first inauguration, and a vivid personal account of John Wilkes Booth being physically restrained from approaching Lincoln at his second inauguration.
Perhaps most chillingly, details come to light about conditions in the special prison where the civilian conspirators accused of participating in the Lincoln assassination endured tortuous conditions in extreme isolation and deprivation, hooded and shackled, before and even during their military trial. Pitch masterfully synthesizes the findings of his prodigious research into a tight, gripping narrative that adds important insights to our national story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*N**arvik: The Struggle of Battle Group Dietl in the Spring of 1940 (Die Wehrmacht im Kampf) *












Published for the first time in English, this is a German account of the German invasion of Norway in the spring of 1940. It focuses on the efforts of Group “1” led by Eduard Dietl. This group of Gebirgstruppen—mountain troops—was landed at Narvik in early April by ten destroyers. These ships were then all sunk by the Allies. Dietl’s troops were outnumbered by Allied troops but his defense utilized ammunition, food and sailors from the sunken ships and his men retook Narvik once the Allies abandoned their efforts to push the Germans out of Norway.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**trick: Tank Hero of Arras *













Major-General Eugene Vincent Michael Strickland CMG, DSO, OBE, MM, CStJ, Star of Jordan – Strick – rose from penniless hardship to great military distinction. He was a tank man, a war hero who fought in France, North Africa and Italy during World War II, and whose name is revered even today among regiments that he commanded.

His is the extraordinary tale of a man who gained a Regular Commission in the Indian Army from Sandhurst, but resigned soon afterwards. After a series of intriguing adventures, he then enlisted as a private soldier in the Royal Tank Corps. In May 1940, he played a major part in the counterattack at Arras, where two British infantry tank battalions held up the German advance for three days, enabling the success of the Dunkirk evacuation – and perhaps saving Britain from ultimate defeat in the process.

Strick's outstanding success as a troop-sergeant in France saw him immediately (re-)commissioned, and his rise to high command was then swift. He commanded the leading Squadron of North Irish Horse in Tunisia 1943, and then commanded the North Irish Horse in its greatest battle, the breaking of the Hitler Line, in Italy in 1944. He served in seven regiments and had four regimental commands. This book focuses on his experience during World War II, drawing out the unique qualities required of leaders in close-combat battle, the particular demands of armored infantry cooperation, and how an individual can make a success of such a rapid rise through the ranks during wartime.

This fine story of adventure and achievement is brought alive by Strick’s remarkable correspondence – he wrote home to his family every second or third day throughout the war, except when action was too fierce to write – supplemented by the recollections of his comrades and years of archival research. More than a portrait of a gifted and morally courageous man, this biography also offers an insight into the arts of command and tactical control, and the difficulties of a family life fragmented by war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**uftwaffe Eagle: A WW2 German Airman's Story *













In this compelling memoir, Erich Sommer recalls his life in pre-war Germany and the adventures he had flying for the Luftwaffe during the Second World War. Born in 1912, the third son of a district court judge, Erich grew up in an atmosphere of uncertainty following the First World War. In 1932 he started training as a brewery engineer, shortly afterwards the Nazis came to power. The implications this had on the lives of average Germans are described in great detail.

When war came in 1939, he became a navigator, successfully serving with the Luftwaffe’s first pathfinding unit, then a special and little-known control commission in Morocco to monitor the disarmament of Vichy French forces. This led to training as a pilot and Erich joining the high-altitude reconnaissance squadron in missions over Britain. He was then sent to the Russian Front, flying the relatively rare Junkers Ju 86 bomber and high-altitude reconnaissance aircraft fitted with pressurized cabins. He also flew the He 11 in a radar-equipped anti-shipping unit and the revolutionary Arado Ar 234 jet – leading to Erich’s participation in the world’s first jet-reconnaissance sortie over the invasion front and ending his war in Italy. After the war, Erich moved with his wife to Australia where he lived peacefully until his death in 2004.

With a detailed introduction from acclaimed Luftwaffe historian J. Richard Smith and illustrated throughout with photographs from private family albums, Luftwaffe Eagle is a fascinating insight into the life of an exceptional Luftwaffe pilot and navigator.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**creams of the Drowning: From the Eastern Front to the Sinking of the Wilhelm Gustloff *













*The incredible, true story of how one soldier survived the numerous perils and hardships of war to return home.*

This is the true story of how one soldier experienced the horrors and bloodshed of World War II — and lived to tell the tale.

Hans Fackler, like many boys his age, was conscripted into the Wehrmacht at the age of seventeen and sent to the Eastern Front. A pioneer in the infantry, he barely survived the carnage of the front lines and lost comrades to the Russian forces.

Eventually, Hans suffered a grievous injury from a grenade explosion. No longer able to fight, he found himself drugged on morphine and ob board the controversial Wilhelm Gustloff, an armed military transport ship for SS, Gestapo and Wehrmacht personnel, which operated under the guise of transporting civilians.

The Gustloff was attacked and sunk by Russian torpedoes, drowning more than 9,000 passengers. Rescued by a German freighter, Hans recuperated in a military hospital near Erfurt in the Harz, which subsequently fell into the Russian zone. He escaped and undertook the arduous task of walking almost 200 miles back home to Bavaria.

The extraordinary first-person account of one of the few soldier-survivors of the sinking of the Gustloff, it also includes Hans’ experiences of taking part in the Kiev and the Vercors mountains massacres in 1941 and 1944 respectively.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**IRE BRIGADE: U.S. Marines In The Pusan Perimeter [Illustrated Edition] (Marines In The Korean War Commemorative Series Book 4) *













Includes over 30 maps, photos and illustrations.

The Battle of Pusan Perimeter was a large-scale battle between United Nations and North Korean forces lasting from August 4 to September 18, 1950. It was one of the first major engagements of the Korean War. An army of 140,000 UN troops, having been pushed to the brink of defeat, were rallied to make a final stand against the invading North Korean army, 98,000 men strong.

UN forces, having been repeatedly defeated by the advancing North Koreans, were forced back to the “Pusan Perimeter”, a 140-mile (230 km) defensive line around an area on the southeastern tip of the Korean Peninsula that included the port of Pusan. The UN troops, consisting mostly of forces from the Republic of Korea (ROK), United States and United Kingdom, mounted a last stand around the perimeter, fighting off repeated North Korean attacks for six weeks as they were engaged around the cities of Taegu, Masan, and P’ohang, and the Naktong River. The massive North Korean assaults were unsuccessful in forcing the United Nations troops back further from the perimeter, despite two major pushes in August and September.

North Korean troops, hampered by supply shortages and massive losses, continually staged attacks on UN forces in an attempt to penetrate the perimeter and collapse the line. However, the UN used the port to amass an overwhelming advantage in troops, equipment, and logistics, and its navy and air forces remained unchallenged by the North Koreans during the fight. After six weeks, the North Korean force collapsed and retreated in defeat after the UN force launched a counterattack at Inchon on September 15. The battle would be the furthest the North Korean troops would advance in the war, as subsequent fighting ground the war into a stalemate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**awkeye: The Enthralling Autobiography of the Top-Scoring Israel Air Force Ace of Aces *













*A fast-moving account that details Even-Epstein’s experiences particularly in the intense conflicts of 1967, the Six Day War, and 1973, the Yom Kippur War.*

For more than thirty years, Giora Even-Epstein flew fighters for the Israel Air Force, achieving recognition as a highly skilled military aviator and the highest-scoring jet-mounted ace with the most number of confirmed victories in the French Mirage. Having overcome numerous hurdles just to learn how to fly, he went on to compile a record of Arab MiGs and Sukhoi kills that bettered any other combat aviators’ tally in the entire world.

The reader shares the cockpit with him as he describes every action he undertook with 101 and 105 Squadron, including the greatest jet-versus-jet air battle in history with four MiG-21 kills in one engagement. His final score was seventeen. After his last battle he became commander of the First Jet Squadron, 117, began civilian flying, retrained to command 254 MMR Squadron in the 1982 Lebanon War, and flew the F-16 at the age of fifty before retirement.

Along the way he met numerous fighter pilot legends such as Douglas Bader, Al Deere, Pierre Clostermann and Randy Cunningham. Affable and enthusiastic, Giora gained the nickname “Hawkeye” because of his amazing vision of more than 20/15, enabling him to pick out enemy aircraft long before his squadron mates. His story is of one man’s unfaltering dedication to his dreams and his country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**hieves of Baghdad: One Marine's Passion to Recover the World's Greatest Stolen Treasures *












_Thieves of Baghdad _is a riveting account of Colonel Matthew Bogdanos and his team's extraordinary efforts to recover over 5,000 priceless antiquities stolen from the Iraqi National Museum after the fall of Baghdad. A mixture of police procedural, treasure hunt, war-time thriller, and cold-eyed assessment of the international black market in stolen art, Thieves of Baghdad also explores the soul of a truly remarkable man: a soldier, a father, and a passionate, dedicated scholar.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Uplift War (The Uplift Saga Book 3) *













*Hostile aliens take an Earth colony hostage in this New York Times–bestselling hard science fiction adventure by the author of Startide Rising.*

Although they were uplifted and given full sapience, the Bururalli clearly weren’t ready to run a planet, almost wrecking Garth. As a “salvage world,” it was given to despised Earthlings, assigned to reclaim it from the brink. Many senior Galactics—leaders of the Five Galaxies—hoped humanity would fail. But now Garth is peacefully surging back, tended by human and neo-chimpanzee colonists.

Meanwhile, enemies desperately seek some way to coerce Earthclan, looking for a possible answer to the secret of the Progenitors. One of them—the Gubru avian race—prepares to invade and hold hostage defenseless Garth. With Earth itself under attack by other militant forces, no relief is coming for the embattled colonists. If they are to survive, they have no choice but to band together, improvise, and learn the tactics of guerilla warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Pursuit of the Pankera: A Parallel Novel About Parallel Universes*













_The Pursuit of the Pankera_ is one of the most audacious experiments ever done in science fiction by the legendary author of the classic bestseller *Starship Troopers.*

Robert A. Heinlein wrote _The Number of the Beast_, which was published in 1980. In the book Zeb, Deety, Hilda and Jake are ambushed by the alien “Black Hats” and barely escape with their lives on a specially configured vehicle (the _Gay Deceiver_) which can travel along various planes of existence, allowing them to visit parallel universes.

However, unknown to most fans, Heinlein had already written a “parallel” novel about the four characters and parallel universes in 1977. He effectively wrote two parallel novels about parallel universes. The novels share the same start, but as soon as the _Gay Deceiver_ is used to transport them to a parallel universe, each book transports them to a totally different parallel world.

From that point on the plot lines diverge completely. While _The Number of the Beast_ morphs into something very different, more representative of later Heinlein works, _The Pursuit of the Pankera_ remains on target with a much more traditional Heinleinesque storyline and ending, reminiscent of his earlier works.

_The Pursuit of the Pankera_ was never published and there have been many competing theories as to why (including significant copyright issues in 1977). Over time the manuscript was largely forgotten but survived in fragments. A recent re-examination of these fragments, however, made it clear that put together in the right order they constituted the complete novel.

And here it finally is: Robert A. Heinlein’s audacious experiment. A fitting farewell from one of the most inventive science fiction writers to have ever lived: a parallel novel about parallel universes as well as a great adventure pitting the forces of good versus evil only the way Heinlein could do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Best Cowboy Stories Ever Told (Best Stories Ever Told)*













A hearty collection of stories, each of which captures a different aspect of what it means to be a cowboy. Some invoke the danger and drama, some the pride, and others the sheer fun of it all. Get to know what the cowboy life was really like and be caught up in thrilling adventures in a lawless land.

_The Best Cowboy Stories Ever Told_ fits right in to a long and solid tradition of American fascination with the Wild West. By bringing a variety of heralded names in cowboy literature together in one place, Brennan guarantees there will be a story for everyone in this collection. Authors include Theodore Roosevelt, Mark Twain, Eugene Manlove Rhodes, Frederic Remington, and Charles M. Russell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**eservation with Death: A Park Hotel Mystery (The Park Hotel Mysteries Book 1) *













Follow former lawyer turned concierge and amateur sleuth Andi Steele and her lovable cats (and dogs) as they catch murderers and solve crimes on historic Frontenac Island, Michigan.

Dead bodies. Hunky men. A never-ending parade of demanding hotel guests, quirky villagers, cats, dogs, and maybe a ghost.

Andi Steele loved her career as a lawyer, until she got caught in the fallout when her boss embezzled millions from clients. With no good options open to her, Andi accepted the only job she could get, filling in as the concierge at The Park Hotel on scenic Frontenac Island.

She meets the devilishly handsome Mayor Daniel Evans, but she’s in no position to be thinking about romance.

Now all she wants to do is lie low while she waits for the scandal to blow over so she can get her life back on track again.

But lying low isn’t an option when she stumbles across a dead body in the hotel swimming pool closet, a dead body that didn’t get that way naturally.

The local sheriff isn’t handling the investigation to Andi’s satisfaction, so the former legal eagle wades in to add her expertise.

But when the killer has Andi in the line of fire, getting her old life back is no longer a priority. If she doesn’t look out, she might lose the only life she’s got. Permanently.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Saint Peter's Fair (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 4)*













*In the twelfth century, merchants gather at a summertime fair—but when one of them is found dead in a river, a crime-solving monk must step in.*

St. Peter’s Fair is a grand, festive event, attracting merchants from across England and beyond. There is a pause in the civil war racking the country in the summer of 1139, and the fair promises to bring some much-needed gaiety to the town of Shrewsbury—until the body of a wealthy merchant is found murdered in the river Severn. Was Thomas of Bristol the victim of murderous thieves? And, if so, why were his valuables abandoned nearby?

Brother Cadfael, that shrewd but kindly monk, offers to help the merchant’s lovely niece Emma. But while he is searching for the killer, Thomas of Bristol’s wares are ransacked and two more men are murdered. Emma almost certainly knows more than she is telling—as others will soon realize. Cadfael desperately races to save the young girl, knowing that in a country at war with itself, betrayal can come from any direction, and even good intentions can kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ialogues of the Dead: A Dalziel and Pascoe Mystery *













*Reginald Hill's “Dialogues of the Dead is a bridge that spans the classic English whodunit and the dark heart of contemporary crime fiction, the serial-killer novel....The fertility of Hill's imagination, the range of his power, the sheer quality of his literary style never cease to delight.” (Val McDermid)*

Normally, there would be nothing sinister about a death by drowning and a motorcycle fatality—had these tragic occurrences not been predicted before the fact in a pair of macabre "Dialogues" submitted to a Yorkshire short story competition. Yet the local police department is slow to act—until the arrival of a third Dialogue...and another corpse.

A darkness is settling over a terrorized community, brought on by a genius fiend who hides clues to his horrific acts in complex riddles and brilliant wordplay. Now two seasoned CID investigators, Peter Pascoe and "Fat Andy" Dalziel, are racing against a clock whose every tick signals more blood and outrage, caught in the twisted game of a diabolical killer who is turning their jurisdiction into a slaughterhouse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Anodyne Necklace (Richard Jury Mysteries Book 3) *













*The third in the bestselling Richard Jury mystery series by Martha Grimes.*

A spinster whose passion was bird-watching, a dotty peer who pinched pennies, and a baffling murder made the tiny village of Littlebourne a most extraordinary place. And a severed finger made a ghastly clue in the killing that led local constables from a corpse to a boggy footpath to a beautiful lady’s mansion.

But Richard Jury refused, preferring to take the less traveled route to a slightly disreputable pub, the Anodyne Necklace. There, drinks all around loosened enough tongues to link a London mugging with the Littlebourne murder and a treasure map that would chart the way to yet another chilling crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*O**ne Step Behind (Kurt Wallander Mystery Book 7) *













*Sweden’s most tenacious detective races to unlock the twisted logic behind a madman’s crimes: “Lyrical, meticulous, and stunningly suspenseful” (St. Petersburg Times).*

On Midsummer’s Eve, three friends gather in a secluded meadow in Sweden. In the beautifully clear twilight, they don eighteenth-century costumes and begin a secret role-play. But an uninvited guest soon brings their performance to a gruesome conclusion. His approach is careful; his aim is perfect. Three bullets, three corpses. And his plans have only just begun to take shape.

Meanwhile, Inspector Kurt Wallander is just back from vacation. Constantly fatigued, he soon learns his health is at risk—but there’s no time for rest when a fellow officer is murdered. Wallander soon discovers that the two grisly crimes are connected. A serial killer is on the loose, and the only lead is a photograph of a strange woman no one in Sweden seems to know. Forced to dig into the personal life of a trusted colleague, Wallander steps into a nightmare worse than any he could have imagined. Can he find his way out of the darkness before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**carred: The True Story of How I Escaped NXIVM, the Cult That Bound My Life *













*As seen in the HBO docuseries THE VOW: The shocking and subversive memoir of a 12-year-NXIVM-member-turned-whistleblower, and her inspiring true story of abuse, escape, and redemption.

"'Master, would you brand me? It would be an honor.'* From the second I climb onto the table, acutely aware that I am lying in the sweat of my sisters, I will have blocked that out. Lying there completely naked, I am at my most vulnerable but determined to prove my strength. I try to keep my legs closed as my body wills itself to protect my most private area. . . . I tell myself: I am a warrior. I birthed a human. I can handle pain. But nothing could have ever prepared me for the feel of this fire on my skin."

_Scarred_ is Sarah Edmondson's compelling memoir of her recruitment into the NXIVM cult, the 12 years she spent within the organization (during which she enrolled over 2,000 members and entered DOS—NXIVM's "secret sisterhood"), her breaking point, and her harrowing fight to get out, to expose Keith Raniere and the leadership, to help others, and to heal. Complete with personal photographs, Scarred is also an eye-opening story about abuses of power, female trust and friendship, and how sometimes the search to be "better" can override everything else.

• In the tradition of _Unorthodox_ by Deborah Feldman, _Escape_ by Carolyn Jessop, and _Troublemaker_ by Leah Remini
• This tell-all follows Sarah from the moment she takes her first NXIVM seminar, to the invitation she accepts from her best friend, Lauren Salzman, into DOS, to her journey toward become a key witness in the federal case against its founders
• Evokes questions about friendship, ethics, good and evil, making it a brilliant selection for book clubs


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**hese Things Hidden *













When teenager Allison Glenn is sent to prison for a heinous crime, she leaves behind her reputation as Linden Falls' golden girl forever. Her parents deny the existence of their once-perfect child. Her former friends exult her downfall. Her sister, Brynn, faces whispered rumors every day in the hallways of their small Iowa high school. It's Brynn—shy, quiet Brynn—who carries the burden of what really happened that night. All she wants is to forget Allison and the past that haunts her.

But then Allison is released to a halfway house, and is more determined than ever to speak with her estranged sister.

Now their legacy of secrets is focused on one little boy. And if the truth is revealed, the consequences will be unimaginable for the adoptive mother who loves him, the girl who tried to protect him and the two sisters who hold the key to all that is hidden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Diamonds Are Forever (James Bond (Original Series) Book 4)*













An international diamond-smuggling pipeline has opened up and the British Treasury wants to know who’s controlling it. Impersonating a captured courier named Peter Franks, Bond infiltrates the criminal ring and finds an unlikely ally in Tiffany Case, a gorgeous American with a dark past. As the ring’s stateside go-between, she may be just another link in the chain, but Tiffany is also Bond’s best shot at finding the elusive figure at the head of the operation—a syndicate boss known only by the initials “ABC.” But if Bond’s cover gets blown, he’ll find that the only thing harder than a diamond is surviving the payback of a pair of murderous henchmen.

With a sparkling trail of smuggled gems as bait, _Diamonds Are Forever_ leads Bond on a globe-hopping mission where deadly assassins lurk behind every corner.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**r. No (James Bond (Original Series) Book 6) *













Dispatched by M to investigate the mysterious disappearance of MI6’s Jamaica station chief, Bond was expecting a holiday in the sun. But when he discovers a deadly centipede placed in his hotel room, the vacation is over.

On this island, all suspicious activity leads inexorably to Dr. Julius No, a reclusive megalomaniac with steel pincers for hands. To find out what the good doctor is hiding, 007 must enlist the aid of local fisherman Quarrel and alluring beachcomber Honeychile Rider. Together they will combat a local legend the natives call “the Dragon,” before Bond alone must face the most punishing test of all: an obstacle course—designed by the sadistic Dr. No himself—that measures the limits of the human body’s capacity for agony.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*T**he Man with the Golden Gun (James Bond (Original Series) Book 13) *













Bond may have a license to kill, but “Pistols” Scaramanga has a talent for it. He’s a KGB-trained assassin who’s left a trail of dead British Secret Service agents in his wake. His weapon of choice? A gold-plated Colt .45.

In the aftermath of his brainwashing by the Soviets, Bond is given one last chance to win back M’s trust: terminate Scaramanga before he strikes MI6 again. Traveling to Jamaica under an assumed name, Bond manages to infiltrate Scaramanga’s organization and soon discovers that the hit man’s criminal ambitions have expanded to include arson, drug smuggling, and industrial sabotage. Worst of all for Bond, Scaramanga has a golden bullet inscribed with the numbers _007_—and he’s eager to put it to use.

Under the heat of the Caribbean sun, Bond faces a seemingly impossible task: win a duel against the Man with the Golden Gun.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*G**enome (The Extinction Files Book 2)*













*A code hidden in the human genome will reveal the ultimate secret of human existence.

And may hold humanity’s only hope of survival.*

_Genome_ is the final book in _The Extinction Files_, the two-book series that began with _Pandemic_. It’s a race against time—and an exploration into the deepest mysteries of human existence (with a twist at the end you’ll never see coming). 

In 2003, the first human genome was sequenced. It was a breakthrough of historic proportions, but only one scientist knows the full truth of what lies buried in our DNA. That secret will change everything we thought we knew about our past. And our future.

Dr. Paul Kraus has spent his career searching for what he calls humanity’s lost tribes--human ancestors who have gone extinct. When Kraus compares the DNA samples of the lost tribes with our own, he discovers a pattern of changes. A code. He believes he knows what the code is, but the technology doesn’t exist to fully decode it. To protect the secret, Kraus hides his work and disappears.

For years, the secret remains buried. When Kraus dies mysteriously, his work is lost forever.

Now the technology exists to finally unravel the code buried in the human genome. The race to find Kraus’s research has begun, and one group will do anything to find it.

Dr. Peyton Shaw and her mother have obtained part of Kraus’s research--and a cryptic message that could lead to the remaining pieces. They soon learn that finding those pieces may be more dangerous than anyone imagined. But there’s no choice. His work is the key to stopping a global conspiracy--and an event that will change humanity forever.

The ultimate secret, buried in the human genome, will change our very understanding of what it means to be human. For Peyton, finding it may come at an incredible price. She must weigh the lives of strangers against those she loves: Desmond Hughes and her mother. With time running out, Peyton makes a fateful choice--one that can never be undone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**rctic Dreams *













*This New York Times–bestselling exploration of the Arctic, a National Book Award winner, is “one of the finest books ever written about the far North” (Publishers Weekly).*

“The nation’s premier nature writer” travels to a landscape at once barren and beautiful, perilous and alluring, austere yet teeming with vibrant life, and shot through with human history (_San Francisco Chronicle_). The Arctic has for centuries been a destination for the most ambitious explorers—a place of dreams, fears, and awe-inspiring spectacle. This “dazzling” account by the author of _Of Wolves and Men_ takes readers on a breathtaking journey into the heart of one of the world’s last frontiers (_The New York Times_).

Based on Barry Lopez’s years spent traveling the Arctic regions in the company of Eskimo hunting parties and scientific expeditions alike, _Arctic Dreams _investigates the unique terrain of the human mind, thrown into relief against the vastness of the tundra and the frozen ocean. Eye-opening and profoundly moving, it is a magnificent appreciation of how wilderness challenges and inspires us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Hundred Years War: A People's History *













*What life was like for ordinary French and English people, embroiled in a devastating century-long conflict that changed their world.*

The Hundred Years War (1337–1453) dominated life in England and France for well over a century. It became the defining feature of existence for generations. This sweeping book is the first to tell the human story of the longest military conflict in history. Historian David Green focuses on the ways the war affected different groups, among them knights, clerics, women, peasants, soldiers, peacemakers, and kings. He also explores how the long war altered governance in England and France and reshaped peoples’ perceptions of themselves and of their national character.

Using the events of the war as a narrative thread, Green illuminates the realities of battle and the conditions of those compelled to live in occupied territory; the roles played by clergy and their shifting loyalties to king and pope; and the influence of the war on developing notions of government, literacy, and education. Peopled with vivid and well-known characters—Henry V, Joan of Arc, Philippe the Good of Burgundy, Edward the Black Prince, John the Blind of Bohemia, and many others—as well as a host of ordinary individuals who were drawn into the struggle, this absorbing book reveals for the first time not only the Hundred Years War’s impact on warfare, institutions, and nations, but also its true human cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**hite Trash: The 400-Year Untold History of Class in America *













*The New York Times bestseller
A New York Times Notable and Critics’ Top Book of 2016
Longlisted for the PEN/John Kenneth Galbraith Award for Nonfiction
One of NPR's 10 Best Books Of 2016 Faced Tough Topics Head On
NPR's Book Concierge Guide To 2016’s Great Reads
San Francisco Chronicle's Best of 2016: 100 recommended books
A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of 2016
Globe & Mail 100 Best of 2016

In her groundbreaking bestselling history of the class system in America, Nancy Isenberg upends history as we know it by taking on our comforting myths about equality and uncovering the crucial legacy of the ever-present, always embarrassing—if occasionally entertaining—poor white trash.*

“When you turn an election into a three-ring circus, there’s always a chance that the dancing bear will win,” says Isenberg of the political climate surrounding Sarah Palin. And we recognize how right she is today. Yet the voters who boosted Trump all the way to the White House have been a permanent part of our American fabric, argues Isenberg.

The wretched and landless poor have existed from the time of the earliest British colonial settlement to today's hillbillies. They were alternately known as “waste people,” “offals,” “rubbish,” “lazy lubbers,” and “crackers.” By the 1850s, the downtrodden included so-called “clay eaters” and “sandhillers,” known for prematurely aged children distinguished by their yellowish skin, ragged clothing, and listless minds.

Surveying political rhetoric and policy, popular literature and scientific theories over four hundred years, Isenberg upends assumptions about America’s supposedly class-free society––where liberty and hard work were meant to ensure real social mobility. Poor whites were central to the rise of the Republican Party in the early nineteenth century, and the Civil War itself was fought over class issues nearly as much as it was fought over slavery. Reconstruction pitted poor white trash against newly freed slaves, which factored in the rise of eugenics–-a widely popular movement embraced by Theodore Roosevelt that targeted poor whites for sterilization. These poor were at the heart of New Deal reforms and LBJ’s Great Society; they haunt us in reality TV shows like _Here Comes Honey Boo Boo _and _Duck Dynasty. _Marginalized as a class, white trash have always been at or near the center of major political debates over the character of the American identity.

We acknowledge racial injustice as an ugly stain on our nation’s history. With Isenberg’s landmark book, we will have to face the truth about the enduring, malevolent nature of class as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**ecret Lives of the U.S. Presidents: Strange Stories and Shocking Trivia from Inside the White House *













*The classic compendium of weird, quirky, and politically incorrect presidential trivia is back—now with a chapter about the 45th POTUS, Donald J. Trump*

This updated and redesigned edition of _Secret Lives of the U.S. Presidents_ features outrageous and uncensored profiles of our commanders in chief—complete with hundreds of little-known, politically incorrect, and downright wacko facts. You’ll discover that:

• Teddy Roosevelt was blinded in a White House boxing match
• John Quincy Adams loved to skinny-dip in the Potomac River
• Gerald Ford once worked as a Cosmopolitan magazine cover model
• Warren G. Harding gambled with White House china when he ran low on cash
• Jimmy Carter reported a UFO sighting in Georgia

With chapters on everyone from George Washington to Donald Trump, _Secret Lives of the U.S. Presidents_ tackles all the tough questions that other history books are afraid to ask: Which president claimed that God struck down Abraham Lincoln on purpose? How many of these folks were cheating on their spouses? And are there really secret tunnels underneath the White House? American history was never this much fun in school!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*M**r. Lincoln's Army (Army of the Potomac Trilogy Book 1) *













*A vivid account of the early battles, first in the Pulitzer Prize-winning trilogy: “One of America’s foremost Civil War authorities” (Kirkus Reviews).*

The first book in Bruce Catton’s Pulitzer Prize–winning Army of the Potomac Trilogy, _Mr. Lincoln’s Army_ is a riveting history of the early years of the Civil War, when a fledgling Union Army took its stumbling first steps under the command of the controversial general George McClellan. Following the secession of the Southern states, a beleaguered President Abraham Lincoln entrusted the dashing, charismatic McClellan with the creation of the Union’s Army of the Potomac and the responsibility of leading it to a swift and decisive victory against Robert E. Lee’s Army of Northern Virginia. Although a brilliant tactician who was beloved by his troops and embraced by the hero-hungry North, McClellan’s ego and ambition ultimately put him at loggerheads with his commander in chief—a man McClellan considered unworthy of the presidency.

McClellan’s weaknesses were exposed during the Battle of Antietam, the bloodiest day in American military history, which ended in a stalemate even though the Confederate troops were greatly outnumbered. After Antietam, Lincoln ordered McClellan’s removal from command, and the Union entered the war’s next chapter having suffered thousands of casualties and with great uncertainty ahead.

America’s premier chronicler of the nation’s brutal internecine conflict, Bruce Catton is renowned for his unparalleled ability to bring a detailed and vivid immediacy to Civil War battlefields and military strategy sessions. With tremendous depth and insight, he presents legendary commanders and common soldiers in all their complex and heartbreaking humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*G**lory Road (Army of the Potomac Trilogy Book 2) *













*The saga of a nation divided—from the Union Army’s disaster at Fredericksburg to its triumph at Gettysburg—by a Pulitzer Prize–winning Civil War chronicler.*

In the second book of the Army of the Potomac Trilogy, Bruce Catton—one of America’s most honored Civil War historians—once again brings the great battles and the men who fought them to breathtaking life. As the War Between the States moved through its second bloody year, General Ambrose Burnside was selected by President Lincoln to replace the ineffectual George “Little Mac” McClellan as commander of the Union Army. But the hope that greeted Burnside’s ascension was quickly dashed in December 1862 in the wake of his devastating defeat at Fredericksburg.

Following Burnside’s exit, a mediocre new commander, Joseph “Fighting Joe” Hooker, turned a sure victory into tragedy at Chancellorsville, continuing the Union’s woes and ensuring Robert E. Lee’s greatest triumph of the war. But the tide began to turn over the course of three days in July 1863, when the Union won a decisive victory on the battlefield of Gettysburg. Months later, Lincoln would give his historic address on this ground, honoring the fallen soldiers and strengthening the Union Army’s resolve to fight for a united and equal nation for all of its people.

With brilliant insight, color, and detail, Catton interweaves thrilling narratives of combat with remarkable portrayals of politics and life on the home front. _Glory Road_ is a sweeping account of extraordinary bravery and


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**iny Blunders/Big Disasters: Thirty-Nine Tiny Mistakes That Changed the World Forever (Revised Edition)*













*The small things that had great historical consequences…

“Heart-stopping, compelling, and fun!” Win Blevins, New York Times Bestselling Author*

How often does it happen that a single tiny mistake causes an entire civilization to collapse? More often than you think! Readers of Jared Knott's book, Tiny Blunders/Big Disasters, will be amazed at the little things that changed history in a big way. Here are a few examples:


A single document poorly designed by one single clerk in one single county changed the outcome of a presidential election and led directly to a major war. 
A soldier accidentally kicks a helmet off of the top of a wall and causes an empire to collapse. 
A small mechanical device several inches long fails to function, which changes the outcome of WWII and leads to the death of millions of people. 
A man fails to gather his army in time to defend against an attack because of the temptation of opium and a young slave woman. 
And many more!

Hypnotic and addictive, these well-researched, factual stories will keep you turning pages far past your bedtime. Human weakness at it very worst at critical moments. This book is the "Butterfly Effect" in human history reviewed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*N**ight of the Long Knives: Hitler's Excision of Rohm's SA Brownshirts, 30 June – 2 July 1934 (History of Terror) *













*The historian and author of The Shanghai Massacre presents an in-depth chronicle of Hitler’s plot to eliminate political rivals and his own SA Brownshirts.*

In the summer of 1934, Adolf Hitler conducted a ruthless purge of his own fascist colleagues, many of whom had helped the Nazi Party rise to power. The brawling street thugs of the SA had bludgeoned Hitler’s political opposition into submission and played a significant role in transforming Germany into a dictatorship. But in order to safeguard his absolute authority, Hitler chose to eliminate any potential rivals. And it was the SA that he feared most.

Officially called Operation Hummingbird, the swift and merciless “blood purge” came to be known as The Night of the Long Knives. Among Hitler’s victims were personal friends like SA co-founder Ernst Röhm, former German Chancellor Kurt von Schleicher, and even former party comrades like Gregor Strasser. Breaking the back of the SA and settling political scores, the operation took somewhere between three hundred and a thousand lives


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Rise of Germany, 1939–1941: The War in the West *













*An account of the early years of World War II based on extensive new research: “A genuinely fresh approach . . . exceptional” (The Wall Street Journal).
*
James Holland, one of the leading young historians of World War II, has spent over a decade conducting new research, interviewing survivors, and exploring archives that have never before been so accessible to unearth forgotten memoirs, letters, and official records.

In The Rise of Germany 1938–1941, Holland draws on this research to reconsider the strategy, tactics, and economic, political, and social aspects of the war. The Rise of Germany is a masterful book that redefines our understanding of the opening years of World War II. Beginning with the lead-up to the outbreak of war in 1939 and ending in the middle of 1941 on the eve of Operation Barbarossa, the Nazi invasion of Russia, this book is a landmark history of the war on land, in the air, and at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Greatest Raid of All: Operation Chariot and the Mission to Destroy the Normandie Dock at St Nazaire (Daring Military Operations of World War Two)*













A vivid account of the famous St Nazaire Raid that demonstrates the sheer bravery of the British Commandos and the Royal Navy. An essential read for fans of James Holland, Ant Middleton and Cornelius Ryan.

St Nazaire, 1.22 a.m. 28 March 1942.

HMS _Cambeltown_, supported by seventeen wooden motor launches, approached the German-held port intending to smash into the lock gates of the largest dock in the world, the Normandie Dock — Operation Chariot was in full swing.

Against vicious Nazi gunfire the commandos stormed the docks and within half an hour succeeded in their chief demolition objectives but in the heat of battle the Royal Navy had lost nearly all of its small vessels intended to carry them back to England. With their route home closed off the men were forced to fight through the town in a bid to escape German forces.

C. E. Lucas Phillips’ _The Greatest Raid of All_ draws upon numerous British, French and German eyewitness reports to uncover the astounding true story of one of the most daring attacks of World War Two in which no fewer than five Victoria Crosses were awarded.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**octors From Hell: The Horrific Account of Nazi Experiments on Humans *













*A court reporter for the Nuremberg war crimes trial of Nazi doctors reveals the shocking truth of their torture and murder in this monumental memoir.*

Vivien Spitz reported on the Nuremberg trials for the U.S. War Department from 1946 to 1948. In _Doctors from Hell_, she vividly describes her experiences both in and out of the courtroom. A chilling story of human depravity and ultimate justice, this important memoir includes trial transcripts as well as photographs used as evidence.

The author describes the experience of being in bombed-out, dangerous, post-war Nuremberg. She recounts dramatic courtroom testimony and the reactions of the defendants to the proceedings. Witnesses tell of experiments in which they were deprived of oxygen; frozen; injected with malaria, typhus, and jaundice; subjected to the amputation of healthy limbs; forced to drink seawater for weeks at a time; and other horrors.

Doctors from Hell is a significant addition to the literature on World War II and the Holocaust, medical ethics, human rights, and the barbaric depths to which human beings can descend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*B**oyd: The Fighter Pilot Who Changed the Art of War *













*The acclaimed author of Brute recounts the life of the veteran U.S. Air Force pilot and innovative military strategist in this biography.*

John Boyd was arguably the greatest fighter pilot in American history. From the proving ground of the Korean War, he went on to win renown as the instructor who defeated—in less than forty seconds—every pilot who challenged him. But what made Boyd a man for the ages was what happened after he left the cockpit. A fighter on the ground as well as in the air, Boyd was relentless, brilliant, stubborn, and virtually always right. He managed to transform almost single-handedly the way military aircraft, particularly the F-15 and F-16, were designed. He then dedicated many lonely years to a radical theory of conflict that at the time was mostly ignored but now informs military activity around the globe and is acclaimed as the most influential thinking about conflict since Sun Tzu’s _The Art of War_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*N**o Ordinary Dog: My Partner from the SEAL Teams to the Bin Laden Raid *













*THE INSTANT NATIONAL BESTSELLER

No Ordinary Dog is the powerful true story of a SEAL Team Operator and military dog handler, and the dog that saved his life.*

Two dozen Navy SEALs descended on Osama bin Laden’s compound in May 2011. After the mission, only one name was made public: Cairo, a Belgian Malinois and military working dog. This is Cairo's story, and that of his handler, Will Chesney, a SEAL Team Operator whose life would be irrevocably tied to Cairo's.

Starting in 2008, when Will was introduced to the SEAL canine program, he and Cairo worked side by side, depending on each other for survival on hundreds of critical operations in the war on terrorism. But their bond transcended their service. Then, in 2011, the call came: _Pick up your dog and get back to Virginia. Now._

What followed were several weeks of training for a secret mission. It soon became clear that this was no ordinary operation. Cairo was among the first members of the U.S. military on the ground in Pakistan as part of Operation Neptune Spear, which resulted in the successful elimination of bin Laden.

As Cairo settled into a role as a reliable “spare dog,” Will went back to his job as a DEVGRU operator, until a grenade blast in 2013 left him with a brain injury and PTSD. Unable to participate in further missions, he suffered from crippling migraines, chronic pain, memory issues, and depression. Modern medicine provided only modest relief. Instead, it was up to Cairo to save Will's life once more—and then up to Will to be there when Cairo needed him the most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**endezvous with Rama *













*Astronauts explore an alien spacecraft hurtling toward the sun in this Hugo and Nebula Award–winning novel—“a stone-cold classic” of hard sci-fi (The Guardian).*

An enormous cylindrical object has entered Earth’s solar system on a collision course with the sun. A team of astronauts are sent to explore the mysterious craft, which the denizens of the solar system name _Rama_. What they find is astonishing evidence of a civilization far more advanced than ours. They find an interior stretching over fifty kilometers; a forbidding cylindrical sea; mysterious and inaccessible buildings; and strange machine-animal hybrids, or “biots,” that inhabit the ship. But what they don’t find is an alien presence. So who—and where—are the Ramans?

Often listed as one of Clarke’s finest novels, _Rendezvous with Rama_ won numerous awards, including the Hugo, the Nebula, the Jupiter, and the British Science Fiction Awards. A fast-paced and compelling story of an enigmatic encounter with alien technology, _Rendezvous with Rama_ offers both answers and unsolved mysteries that will continue to fascinate readers for generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**ama Revealed (Rama 4) *













*In the New York Times–bestselling conclusion to the award-winning Rama series, a human colony aboard Rama III approaches the ultimate confrontation.*

Two thousand humans have been trapped on the enormous spaceship _Rama III_, bound for the Raman Node orbiting Sirius. As they hurtle through interstellar space, the human population has formed a violent authoritarian society—one that has imprisoned astronaut Nicole Wakefield. After a daring escape with help from her husband Richard, the Wakefields flee into the labyrinthine bowels of the ship, where they find themselves in the domain of the octospiders—technologically advanced beings that may be friend or foe.

As the human colony pursues the Wakefields, the situation aboard _Rama III_ approaches all-out war. But Rama’s Nodal intelligence is always watching . . .

Written by Clarke’s longtime collaborator Gentry Lee, _Rama Revealed_ marks the climax of the popular and critically acclaimed Rama series—in which humans finally encounter the advanced alien intelligences behind the vast and mysterious spaceships.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*P**hilip K. Dick's Electric Dreams *













*From the iconic author of Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?, stories that inspired the original dramatic series.*

Though perhaps most famous as a novelist, Philip K. Dick wrote more than one hundred short stories over the course of his career, each as mind-bending and genre-defining as his longer works. _Philip K. Dick’s Electric Dreams_ collects ten of the best. In “Autofac,” Dick shows us one of the earliest examples (and warnings) in science fiction of self-replicating machines. “Exhibit Piece” and “The Commuter” feature Dick exploring one of his favorite themes: the shifting nature of reality and whether it is even possible to perceive the world as it truly exists. And “The Hanging Stranger” provides a thrilling, dark political allegory as relevant today as it was when Dick wrote it at the height of the Cold War. Strange, funny, and powerful, the stories in this collection highlight a master at work, encapsulating his boundless imagination and deep understanding of the human condition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**andstorm Box Set: The Complete Dystopian Sci-Fi Series *













*The Best-Selling Dystopian Science Fiction Series, Sandstorm - The complete series Books 1-4, available for the first time in one special box set! Over 900 pages of reading!*

_Something is hunting the inhabitants of Ravar..._

For three generations, the colonists on Ravar have been stranded on a harsh planet, forced to survive in a desert environment where only the scrappiest animals and the heartiest plants survive. Most live without the foolish hope that Earth's supply ships will ever grace the skies again.

Trapped in a sandstorm, Neena Xylance struggles to make her way back to her colony. What she doesn't know is that she isn't alone, and what she finds might destroy the last of the fragile life on her planet.

*The Complete Sandstorm Series - All in this one, special edition*
Book 1 - Sandstorm
Book 2 - Windswept
Book 3 - Dustborn
Book 4 - War Torn


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**oly Cow!: Doggerel, Catnaps, Scapegoats, Foxtrots, and Horse Feathers—Splendid Animal Words and Phrases *













We love animals but insult humans by calling them everything from weasels or pigs to sheep, mice, chickens, sharks, snakes, and bird-brains. Animal epithets, words, and phrases are so widespread we often take them for granted or remain ignorant of the fascinating stories and facts behind them.

Spanning the entire animal kingdom, _Holy Cow!_ explains:

Why hot dogs are named after canines. Why people talk turkey or go cold turkey.
Why curiosity killed the cat, although dogs are more curious about us.
Why letting the cat out of the bag originally referred to a duped shopper.
What a horse of another color is, what horsefeathers politely alludes to, why a mule is a lady’s slipper, and what horseradish has to do with horses.
Why the combination of humans and cows probably led to capitalism—its name from Latin for head, as in heads of cows.
Why holy cow and sacred cow have almost opposite meanings.
Whether people actually chewed the fat or ate crow (and why it’s a crowbar).
How a hog became a motorcycle and a chick a young woman.
What happens to freeze the balls off a brass monkey. What buck has to do with being naked. Why the birds and the bees.
Why a piggy bank and why one feeds the kitty.
What lame ducks have to do with U.S. presidents.
How red herring came about via activists opposed to fox hunting.
Where snake oil, popular in the 1800s and rich in Omega-3 fatty acids, came from.
That the proverbial fly in the ointment goes back to the Bible’s Ecclesiastes (10:1).
How Swiss watchmakers created teensy-weensy coaches for fleas to pull in flea circuses.
And much—much!—more.

Don't be a lame duck and get this book!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he One You Want to Marry (And Other Identities I've Had): A Memoir*













*A hilarious and heartfelt memoir about finding your true voice by Sophie Santos, the fearless comic and host of The Lesbian Agenda.*

From the self-proclaimed Queen of the Stunted Late Bloomers and one of the most exciting emerging voices in comedy comes an honestly funny memoir about the awkward, cringeworthy, hilarious, and longest possible journey of coming of age and into her own.

The only child of a perpetually transferring Filipino-Spanish US Army officer and a spitfire nurse, Sophie Santos spent her early years starting over again and again—and accumulating her fair share of anxieties. Growing up in 99.6 percent white communities, where girls had to learn to flash Vaseline-capped smiles before they’d be considered real women, Sophie adapted. Determined to fit in, she transformed from a tomboy misfit into a hormone-crazed beauty pageant contestant and a southern sorority girl, among other personalities. She nailed each role she took on, not shockingly, but nothing seemed to fit her true self.

In her twenties, floundering and locked in her bedroom with lesbian YouTube clips playing on repeat, Sophie began to understand that her true self might be more tomboy misfit than southern belle. That realization set her off on a journey that led her through an unexpected lesbian puberty and eventually toward a New York comedy career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**wisted Twenty-Six (Stephanie Plum Book 26) *













*This isn't just another case. This is family.

How far will Stephanie Plum go to protect the one person who means the most to her? The stakes have never been higher in this #1 New York Times bestseller from Janet Evanovich.*

Grandma Mazur has decided to get married again - this time to a local gangster named Jimmy Rosolli. If Stephanie has her doubts about this marriage, she doesn't have to worry for long, because the groom drops dead of a heart attack 45 minutes after saying, "I do." 

A sad day for Grandma Mazur turns into something far more dangerous when Jimmy's former "business partners" are convinced that his new widow is keeping the keys to a financial windfall all to herself. But the one thing these wise guys didn't count on was the widow's bounty hunter granddaughter, who'll do anything to save her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**urder in the White House (Capital Crimes Book 1) *













*New York Times Bestseller: The murder of the secretary of state in the executive mansion sparks a mystery with “a superb denouement” (Time).*

In a city where the weapon of choice is usually gossip, the strangling of Secretary of State Lansard Blaine in the Lincoln Bedroom is a gruesome first. White House counsel Ron Fairbanks is ordered to investigate. There are persistent rumors that the secretary was an inveterate womanizer with ties to a glamorous call girl. There is also troubling evidence of unofficial connections with international agents.

For Fairbanks, who is in love with the president’s daughter, one point is all too clear: only a few highly placed insiders had access to the Lincoln Bedroom that fateful evening, one of whom was the president. Torn between his job, his loyalty, his love, and uncovering the truth, Fairbanks must make gut-wrenching choices that lead to a surprise no one could have foreseen.

_Murder in the White House_ is the first book in Margaret Truman’s Capital Crimes series of political thrillers set in and around Washington, DC. Having spent a good part of her childhood in the White House as the daughter of US President Harry S. Truman, she now takes readers beyond the public halls and into the private corridors of power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**urder on Embassy Row (Capital Crimes Book 5) *













*New York Times Bestseller: The death of a diplomat leads two DC cops into “an absorbing puzzle” (The Washington Weekly).*

British Ambassador to the US Geoffrey James is a shady sort, prone to womanizing and taking financial advantage of his contacts. When he drops dead at his own gala party, everyone suspects the ambassador’s Iranian valet, Nuri Hafez—who has conveniently disappeared. But Washington Metro’s Cpt. Sal Morizio and his fellow officer, Connie Lake, are convinced there’s something far more sinister going on.

The Associated Press raved that _Murder on Embassy Row _moved Margaret Truman, daughter of President Harry Truman, into “the international spy genre . . . and she’s good.” This engrossing and exotic tale of mystery suspense will keep readers guessing as they enjoy a look inside the world of politics, diplomacy, and espionage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Body Counter (Detective Jude Fontaine Mysteries Book 2)*













*From a New York Times bestselling author comes the chilling follow-up to the Thriller Award winner The Body Reader.*

Months after discovering the mastermind behind her own kidnapping, Detective Jude Fontaine is dealing with the past the only way she knows how: by returning to every dark corner of it. But it’s a new, escalating series of mass slayings that has become her latest obsession at Homicide.

At first, Jude and her partner, Detective Uriah Ashby, can see no pattern to the seemingly random methods, the crime scenes, or the victims—until they’re approached by a brilliantly compulsive math professor. He believes that the madman’s next move is not incalculable; in fact, it’s all part of a sequential and ingenious numerical riddle. His theory is adding up. The body count is rising.

But when the latest victim is found in Jude’s apartment, the puzzle comes with a personal twist that’s going to test the breaking point of her already-fragile state of mind. For all she knows, her number may be up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**hose Who Disappeared *













*It’s been thirty years since his father went missing. Now there’s a body, can he finally find out why?*

When a man’s body is discovered in a Swiss glacier thirty years after he went missing, his son, Foster Treherne, hopes he’ll finally have closure on what happened to the father he never met. But then the autopsy reveals signs of a struggle, and what was assumed to be a tragic accident suddenly looks more sinister.

Foster tracks down his father’s old friends, but when he starts to ask questions it becomes clear that there’s something they don’t want to tell him. While some are evasive, others seem to wish the body had never been found. What exactly is their connection to each other, and why are they so reluctant to discuss the day his father disappeared? Who are they trying to protect?

If he wants to uncover what really happened, Foster must follow the trail of secrets and lies—no matter how devastating the consequences, and what they might reveal about his father. Because the truth can only stay buried for so long…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Perfect Wife: A Novel *













*The perfect life. The perfect love. The perfect lie. From the bestselling author of The Girl Before comes a gripping psychological thriller. . . .

“Mind-bending . . . Delaney takes domestic suspense beyond its comfort zone.”—The New York Times Book Review

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE NEW YORK PUBLIC LIBRARY • A COSMOPOLITAN NEW MUST-READ*

Abbie awakens in a daze with no memory of who she is or how she landed in this unsettling condition. The man by her side claims to be her husband. He’s a titan of the tech world, the founder of one of Silicon Valley’s most innovative start-ups. He tells Abbie that she is a gifted artist, an avid surfer, a loving mother to their young son, and the perfect wife. He says she had a terrible accident five years ago and that, through a huge technological breakthrough, she has been brought back from the abyss.

She is a miracle of science. 

But as Abbie pieces together memories of her marriage, she begins to question her husband’s motives—and his version of events. Can she trust him when he says he wants them to be together forever? And what _really_ happened to her, half a decade ago?

Beware the man who calls you . . .

*THE PERFECT WIFE*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Science of Serial Killers: The Truth Behind Ted Bundy, Lizzie Borden, Jack the Ripper, and Other Notorious Murderers of Cinematic Legend*













*Discover the real-life inspirations behind history’s most infamous serial killers: John Wayne Gacy, Jeffrey Dahmer, Charles Manson, and so many more.*

Gothic media moguls Kelly Florence and Meg Hafdahl, authors of _The Science of Monsters, The Science of Women in Horror, _and _The Science of Stephen King, _and co-hosts of the _Horror Rewind _podcast called “the best horror film podcast out there” by _Film Daddy_, present a guide to the serial killers who inspired the movies and media we all know and love. Delve into the brutal truth behind horror’s secret: many monsters portrayed on the silver screen are based on true murderers. Uncover the truth behind the _real_ monsters of horror, answering such questions as: 

What is the science behind serial killers’ motivations like Ted Bundy and John Wayne Gacy? 
How did detectives discover the identities of criminals like the Boston Strangler and the BTK Strangler?
Has science made it possible to unmask Jack the Ripper and the Zodiac Killer? 
What is the science behind female versus male serial killers? 
Through interviews, film analysis, and bone-chilling discoveries, join Kelly and Meg as they learn about the horrors of true crime through the decades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Mulberry Bush: A Novel *













*A novel of international espionage and personal vengeance from the author Lee Child called “better than John Le Carré.”*

Many years ago, a young American spy crossed the wrong people and found himself on the wrong side of Headquarters. He soon fell into a slow, shameful decline of poverty and self-destruction. But Headquarters didn’t count on him having a son.

Now, years later, the boy is an American spy himself, serving two masters: Headquarters and his own insatiable need for revenge. Sent to Argentina to infiltrate a revolutionary group with deep ties to Russia, the young man finds himself dangerously drawn to his target’s daughter. Yet, despite the passion between them, he refuses to lose sight of his ultimate goal: destroying the institution that ruined his father all those years ago.

“Set in a post–9/11 world, [but] satisfyingly steeped in undercover tales of a particular vintage” (_The Washington Post_), _Mulberry Bush _is an intricate and sexy espionage thriller from one of the most acclaimed writers in the game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A **Different Way to Die (Jake Travis Book 8 ) *













*Some secrets are worth dying for. Some deaths are best kept a secret.*

Twenty years ago, Christopher Callaghan perished when his boat went up in flames on the west coast of Florida.

Now Christopher’s uncle, Yankee Conrad, has received a medallion belonging to Christopher. A ransom note demands payment in exchange for the truth of what really happened that night. Conrad, a discreet man, asks Jake Travis to investigate.

Jake tracks down two women who knew Christopher. But they are guarding secrets, pledges born in the past and honored in the present. He suspects that one of these women is connected to a ring of Russian sleeper agents known as the Network. Jake also believes that Yankee Conrad harbors motives beyond discovering who sent the medallion.

As the shocking truth about Christopher Callaghan’s death is exposed, Jake is caught in a master spy’s deadly web. He battles to save the lives of those who trust him—as well as his own.

_A Different Way to Die, _the eighth stand-alone novel in the Jake Travis series, is an addicting rush of Lane’s trademark humor, adventure, and textured characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**ategory Five: A Novel (A Donovan Nash Thriller Book 1) *













*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

When the only option is to maneuver a crippled plane into the calm eye of a category five hurricane*

In the Atlantic Ocean, Hurricane Helena is gathering strength, becoming the most powerful storm in recorded history. As Helena bears down on Bermuda, Donovan Nash, along with other members of the scientific research organization Eco-Watch, are called to fly in and extract key government people who have been studying Helena.

For Donovan, the routine mission turns deadly when an attempt is made on the life of the lead scientist. A woman from the past, Dr. Lauren McKenna, is suddenly thrust back into his life. With 300 mph winds and waves over 90 feet, Helena marches relentlessly for the vulnerable east coast of the United States.

In a bold attempt to diffuse the power of the hurricane, Eco-Watch is called upon to conduct a final flight above the massive fury, where the jet suffers a catastrophic engine failure. Now the only option is to maneuver the crippled airplane into the calm of Helena's eye.

*Perfect for fans of Vince Flynn and Daniel Silva*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**ode Black: A Donovan Nash Thriller*












As a blizzard bears down on Chicago's O'Hare airport, a critical air traffic control facility is shut down by a grisly accident. When the radar comes back up, two planes have collided. Wayfarer flight 880—half the roof ripped away—flies on. Seated amid dead and dying passengers is Donovan Nash, a pilot who fights decompression and oxygen deprivation to make it to the shattered cockpit. With the help of Audrey Parrish—a woman from his concealed past—and a handful of survivors, Donovan struggles to keep the 737 airborne. Dr. Lauren McKenna waits for Donovan, her fiancé, to arrive only to hear that something has gone awry with the flight. Lauren must convince Henry Parrish, an unlikely ally, to help her save the man she loves. Together, Lauren and Henry have to stay one step ahead of the airline, as well as heightened security, to execute a daring rescue to save Donovan and the others on flight 880.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**eadly Echoes: A Novel (A Donovan Nash Thriller Book 4) *













*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Has Donovan Nash gone mad?*

Donovan Nash is a man under siege, and this time it's personal. Eco-Watch, the premier scientific research organization he founded, is being blamed for a series of violent eco-atrocities that ignite protests around the world. Behind the attacks is Garrick Pearce, a man from Donovan's past, who is bent on a ruthless vendetta. Garrick has promised that after he annihilates Eco-Watch, he'll murder everyone close to Nash.

Recoiling from the damage, Donovan enlists the help of Erica, a woman who claims she has information Donovan needs, but her knowledge makes her a marked woman. Running from trained killers, the FBI and even his own organization, Donovan races from Southern California to British Columbia, then finally to Alaska where he joins Eco-Watch personnel and desperately tries to stop what promises to be the worst eco-atrocity in history.

With his world in tatters and everything he built seemingly destroyed, Donovan is forced to make one last desperate gamble to stop Garrick and silence the man forever—a roll of the dice that may very well cost Nash his life.

*Perfect for fans of Grant Blackwood and Mark Greaney*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**old Fire *













As a DEA agent, Jeremiah “Hawk” Tate was one of the best at taking down drug traffickers. Then the cartels struck back—and destroyed everything he held dear.

Five years later, Hawk has retreated from society and is living a quiet life as a Montana wilderness guide. He’s done with the DEA, done with the criminals, and done with the pain left over from his past. But his past isn’t done with him.

When a mysterious woman offers him an enormous amount of money to find her lost brother, Hawk knows he should walk away, but, with a flash of gunfire, he gets pulled back in. Surrounded by old enemies and allies, he must face off with a new player planning to flood the market with a lethal drug. This may be the chance for revenge Hawk never thought he’d get.

*Revised edition: Previously published as Krokodil, this edition of Cold Fire includes editorial revisions.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**ime of Attack: A Jericho Quinn Novel (Jericho Quinn Thriller Book 4)*













*New York Times-bestselling author: Fear Is contagious in this thriller with “a compelling, never-give-an-inch hero who will appeal to Jack Reacher fans.”—Booklist*

In a small town in Utah, people are contracting a horrific disease with alarming plague-like symptoms. The CDC quarantines the area, but outbreaks are already being reported in China, Japan, and England. Evidence suggests this is not a new strain of superbug—but an act of war, an orchestrated deployment of unstoppable terror...

Special agent Jericho Quinn, hell-bent on finding the sniper who attacked his family, steps into an even bigger, and deadlier, conspiracy: a secret cabal of elite assassins embedded throughout the globe. Infecting the very fabric of the free world. Exterminating targets with cold, silent precision. For Quinn, it’s as insidious as the virus that claims new victims each day—and he plans to wipe it off the face of the earth—in a riveting novel from the author of _Stone Cross_ and _Tom Clancy Code of Honor_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Perfect Assassin: A David Slaton Novel *













*USA Today Best-Selling Author & Winner of Florida Book Award Silver Medal

One Perfect Shot Will Change the Course of History*

Christine Palmer, a young American doctor sailing solo across the Atlantic, makes an incredible discovery—a man narrowly clinging to his life in the frigid waters. But there is much more to this desperate survivor than meets the eye.

David Slaton is a Kidon—a highly-trained, highly-precise, and highly-dangerous assassin. The Kidon is both the hunter and the hunted, and he and Christine are in grave danger. Will they win in this race against time?

With the precision of a sharpshooter, author Ward Larsen weaves an intricate tale of espionage and intrigue.

*The Bourne Identity meets The Day of the Jackal*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**edemption Games (Previously published as Killing Rain and One Last Kill) (A John Rain Novel) *













*Previously published as Killing Rain and One Last Kill*

After nearly dying while taking out a target in Hong Kong, Rain has a new employer, The Mossad, which wants him to fix a “problem” in Manila. He also has a new partner, Dox, whose good-ol’-boy persona masks a sniper as deadly as Rain himself. And he has a new hope: that by using his talents in the service of something good, he might atone for all the lives he has taken. But when Rain’s conscience causes him to botch the Manila hit, he finds out the next problem The Mossad wants fixed is him. Is Delilah, his Mossad lover, coming to help him? Or was she sent to finish him off?

_Redemption Games_ was previously published as _Killing Rain_ in the US and _One Last Kill_ in the UK, the fourth in the bestselling John Rain assassin series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**aptiva (A Doc Ford Novel Book 4)*













*“A Doc Ford novel has more slick moves than a snake in the mangroves. In Captiva, Randy Wayne White takes us places that no other Florida mystery writer could hope to find.”—Carl Hiaasen*

Randy Wayne White is acclaimed as "wildly inventive" (_The San Diego Union-Tribune_), "a wonderful writer" (Paul Theroux), "a fine storyteller" (Peter Matthiessen), and "the rightful heir to John D. MacDonald" (_The Tampa Tribune-Times_). Now he delivers a wicked thriller that sends government agent-turned-marine biologist Doc Ford into dangerous new waters, as a Florida fishing dispute escalates into a deadly war that reaches across the ocean...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*O**n Being Certain: Believing You Are Right Even When You're Not *













You recognize when you know something for certain, right? You "know" the sky is blue, or that the traffic light had turned green, or where you were on the morning of September 11, 2001--you know these things, well, because you just do.

In _On Being Certain_, neurologist Robert Burton challenges the notions of how we think about what we know. He shows that the feeling of certainty we have when we "know" something comes from sources beyond our control and knowledge. In fact, certainty is a mental sensation, rather than evidence of fact. Because this "feeling of knowing" seems like confirmation of knowledge, we tend to think of it as a product of reason. But an increasing body of evidence suggests that feelings such as certainty stem from primitive areas of the brain, and are independent of active, conscious reflection and reasoning. The feeling of knowing happens to us; we cannot make it happen.

Bringing together cutting edge neuroscience, experimental data, and fascinating anecdotes, Robert Burton explores the inconsistent and sometimes paradoxical relationship between our thoughts and what we actually know. Provocative and groundbreaking, _On Being Certain_, will challenge what you know (or think you know) about the mind, knowledge, and reason.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**enry VIII and the Men Who Made Him *













*The acclaimed historian presents a “beautifully perceptive and dynamic reassessment of Henry VIII…in this highly engrossing biography” (Booklist, starred review).*

Henry VIII is best known for his tempestuous marriages and the fates of his six wives. But his reign and reputation were hugely influenced by his confidants, ministers, and even occasional rivals—many of whom have been underplayed in previous biographies. Exploring these relationships in depth, Tracy Borman offers a fresh perspective on the legendary king, revealing surprising contradictions in his beliefs and behavior.
Henry was capable of fierce but seldom abiding loyalty, of raising men up only to destroy them later. He loved to be attended by boisterous young men like his friend Charles Brandon, who shared his passion for sport. But the king could also be diverted by men of intellect, culture, and wit, as his longstanding interplay with Cardinal Wolsey and his reluctant abandonment of Thomas More attest.
Eager to escape the shadow of his father, Henry was easily led by male advisors early in his reign. In time, though, he matured into a profoundly paranoid and ruthless king. Recounting the great Tudor’s life and signal moments through the lens of his male relationships, _Henry VIII and the Men Who Made Him _sheds fresh light on this fascinating figure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Romanovs: 1613-1918 *













*The Romanovs were the most successful dynasty of modern times, ruling a sixth of the world’s surface for three centuries. How did one family turn a war-ruined principality into the world’s greatest empire? And how did they lose it all?*

This is the intimate story of twenty tsars and tsarinas, some touched by genius, some by madness, but all inspired by holy autocracy and imperial ambition. Simon Sebag Montefiore’s gripping chronicle reveals their secret world of unlimited power and ruthless empire-building, overshadowed by palace conspiracy, family rivalries, sexual decadence and wild extravagance, with a global cast of adventurers, courtesans, revolutionaries and poets, from Ivan the Terrible to Tolstoy and Pushkin, to Bismarck, Lincoln, Queen Victoria and Lenin.

To rule Russia was both imperial-sacred mission and poisoned chalice: six of the last twelve tsars were murdered. Peter the Great tortured his own son to death while making Russia an empire, and dominated his court with a dining club notable for compulsory drunkenness, naked dwarfs and fancy dress. Catherine the Great overthrew her own husband (who was murdered soon afterward), enjoyed affairs with a series of young male favorites, conquered Ukraine and fascinated Europe. Paul I was strangled by courtiers backed by his own son, Alexander I, who in turn faced Napoleon’s invasion and the burning of Moscow, then went on to take Paris. Alexander II liberated the serfs, survived five assassination attempts and wrote perhaps the most explicit love letters ever composed by a ruler. _The Romanovs_ climaxes with a fresh, unforgettable portrayal of Nicholas II and Alexandra, the rise and murder of Rasputin, war and revolution—and the harrowing massacre of the entire family.

Dazzlingly entertaining and beautifully written from start to finish, _The Romanovs_ brings these monarchs—male and female, great and flawed, their families and courts—blazingly to life. Drawing on new archival research, Montefiore delivers an enthralling epic of triumph and tragedy, love and murder, encompassing the seminal years 1812, 1914 and 1917, that is both a universal study of power and a portrait of empire that helps define Russia today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*J**efferson's Daughters: Three Sisters, White and Black, in a Young America*













*The remarkable untold story of Thomas Jefferson’s three daughters—two white and free, one black and enslaved—and the divergent paths they forged in a newly independent America*

*FINALIST FOR THE GEORGE WASHINGTON PRIZE • “Beautifully written . . . To a nuanced study of Jefferson’s two white daughters, Martha and Maria, [Kerrison] innovatively adds a discussion of his only enslaved daughter, Harriet Hemings.”—The New York Times Book Review*

Thomas Jefferson had three daughters: Martha and Maria by his wife, Martha Wayles Jefferson, and Harriet by his slave Sally Hemings. Although the three women shared a father, the similarities end there. Martha and Maria received a fine convent school education while they lived with their father during his diplomatic posting in Paris. Once they returned home, however, the sisters found their options limited by the laws and customs of early America. Harriet Hemings followed a different path. She escaped slavery—apparently with the assistance of Jefferson himself. Leaving Monticello behind, she boarded a coach and set off for a decidedly uncertain future.

For this groundbreaking triple biography, history scholar Catherine Kerrison has uncovered never-before-published documents written by the Jefferson sisters, as well as letters written by members of the Jefferson and Hemings families. The richly interwoven stories of these strong women and their fight to shape their own destinies shed new light on issues of race and gender that are still relevant today—and on the legacy of one of our most controversial Founding Fathers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Comedians: Drunks, Thieves, Scoundrels, and the History of American Comedy *













*“Funny [and] fascinating . . . If you’re a comedy nerd you’ll love this book.” —Pittsburgh Post-Gazette*

Named a Best Book of the Year by _Kirkus Reviews_, _National Post_, and Splitsider
Based on over two hundred original interviews and extensive archival research, this groundbreaking work is a narrative exploration of the way comedians have reflected, shaped, and changed American culture over the past one hundred years.

Starting with the vaudeville circuit at the turn of the last century, the book introduces the first stand-up comedian—an emcee who abandoned physical shtick for straight jokes. After the repeal of Prohibition, Mafia-run supper clubs replaced speakeasies, and mobsters replaced vaudeville impresarios as the comedian’s primary employer. In the 1950s, the late-night talk show brought stand-up to a wide public, while Lenny Bruce, Mort Sahl, and Jonathan Winters attacked conformity and staged a comedy rebellion in coffeehouses. From comedy’s part in the civil rights movement and the social upheaval of the late 1960s, to the first comedy clubs of the 1970s and the cocaine-fueled comedy boom of the 1980s, _The Comedians_ culminates with a new era of media-driven celebrity in the twenty-first century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**ockleshell Heroes: The Most Courageous and Imaginative Commando Raid of World War Two (Daring Military Operations of World War Two) *













*An astounding account of one of the most audacious commando raids of the Second World War.*

*
Perfect for fans of books by Paddy Ashdown, James Holland and Ben Mcintyre.*

In December 1942, five two-man canoes were launched from a submarine off the coast of German-occupied France.

The aim of these ten commandos was to paddle over ninety miles from the Bay of Biscay up the Gironde estuary to Bordeaux in order to plant limpet mines on merchant ships supplying the Nazi forces.

Although this operation, which had taken months to prepare for, was a strategic success it came at a huge cost: only two commandos survived the raid, six were executed after they were captured and two died from hypothermia.

C. E. Lucas Phillips’ book, which was written in close collaboration with one of the surviving Cockleshell heroes, Herbert ‘Blondie’ Hasler, provides fascinating insight into this daring assault, from planning right through to the thrilling escape of Hasler and his number two, Bill Sparks, with the help of the French Resistance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ortar Gunner on the Eastern Front Volume I: From the Moscow Winter Offensive to Operation Zitadelle*













*The first volume of the World War II diaries of Nazi mortar gunner constantly pushed to the brink of death while fighting against Russia.*

Following his Abitur (A-levels) in 1940, Hans Heinz Rehfeldt volunteered for Germany’s Panzer Arm but was trained on the heavy mortar and heavy MG with Grossdeutschland Division.

In 1941, he was on the Front fighting for the city of Tula, south of Moscow. Battling in freezing conditions without winter clothes, they resorted to using those taken from Soviet corpses. In 1942, his battalion fought near Oriel, suffered heavy losses, and disbanded. Ill with frostbitten legs, Rehfeldt was treated in hospital, and once recovered, was dispatched back to the Front.

Following various battles (Werch, Bolchov) his battalion again suffered heavy losses and it merged. In agony from severe frostbite to his legs, Rehfeldt defied the odds and astonished his surgeon when he walked again. He was promoted from Gunner to Trained Private Soldier in 1942, and to Corporal for bravery in the field in 1943. He was also awarded numerous honors, including the Wound Badge and the Infantry Assault Badge.

On 3 May 1945, he was captured by U.S. Forces and held as a POW for one month in a camp at Waschow before internment in Holstein where he was released in July 1945, after agreeing to work on the land. 

Then, in December 1945, he put his past behind him and began studying for his future career: veterinary medicine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**ctivation Degradation: A Novel*













*The Murderbot Diaries makes first contact in this new, futuristic, standalone novel exploring sentience and artificial intelligence through the lenses of conflicted robot hero Unit Four, from Marina Lostetter, critically acclaimed author of Noumenon, Noumenon Infinity, and Noumenon Ultra.*


When Unit Four—a biological soft robot built and stored high above the Jovian atmosphere—is activated for the first time, it’s in crisis mode. Aliens are attacking the Helium-3 mine it was created to oversee, and now its sole purpose is to defend Earth’s largest energy resource from the invaders in ship-to-ship combat.

But something’s wrong. Unit Four doesn’t feel quite right.

There are files in its databanks it can’t account for, unusual chemical combinations roaring through its pipes, and the primers it possesses on the aliens are suspiciously sparse. The robot is under orders to seek and destroy. That’s all it knows.

According to its handler, that’s all it _needs _to know.

Determined to fulfill its directives, Unit Four launches its ship and goes on the attack, but it has no idea it’s about to get caught in a downward spiral of misinformation, reprograming, and interstellar conflict.

Most robots are simple tools. Unit Four is well on its way to becoming something more....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I**nto the Darkness (Crimson Worlds Refugees Book 1) *













Book One of Jay Allan's Refugees Series

Terrence Compton is one of Earth’s greatest admirals, a warrior almost without equal. Alongside his oldest friend and brilliant colleague, Augustus Garret, he and his forces saved Earth from invasion by the robotic legions of the First Imperium’s insane computer Regent.

There is just one problem. The First Imperium was held back by the disruption of the sole warp gate connecting the two domains…and Compton and 300 of his ships are trapped on the wrong side, surrounded by the Regent’s vast fleets and cut off from Earth.

Pursued by their deadly enemy, Compton and his fleet must flee into the darkness of unexplored space, seeking safety…and ultimately a new home. Their journey will take them deep into the heart of the First Imperium, to the silent, windswept worlds where the ancient race that built the Regent once dwelled…and uncover the lost secrets of its disappearance 500,000 years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*N**ightwings *













*Winner of the Hugo Award: This classic is an “evocative look at a crumbling Earth of the far future and a human race struggling to survive” (George R. R. Martin).*

“Roum is a city built on seven hills. They say it was a capital of man in one of the earlier cycles. I knew nothing of that, for my guild was Watching, not Remembering.” For a thousand years, mankind has lived under the threat of invasion from an alien race. After the oceans rose and the continents were reshaped, people divided into guilds—Musicians, Scribes, Merchants, Clowns, and more. The Watchers wander the earth, scouring the skies for signs of enemies from the stars. But during one Watcher’s journey to the ancient city of Roum with his companion, a Flier named Avluela, a moment of distraction allows the invaders to advance. When the Watcher finally sounds the alarm, it’s too late; the star people are poised to conquer all. And so, with the world in turmoil, the Watcher sets out alone for the Hall of the Rememberers, keepers of the past, where humanity’s last hope for survival might be hidden . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A**urora *













*A major new novel from one of science fiction's most powerful voices, Aurora tells the incredible story of our first voyage beyond the solar system.*

Brilliantly imagined and beautifully told, it is the work of a writer at the height of his powers.

Our voyage from Earth began generations ago.

Now, we approach our new home.

AURORA.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**lien Artifacts (Cade Korbin Chronicles Book 2) *













_BY MILLION COPY-BESTSELLER JASPER T. SCOTT_
*A DEADLY MISSION ON AN UNCHARTED WORLD RIDDLED WITH ANCIENT SECRETS*
On his last job, Cade Korbin lost his ship, lost his credits, and barely escaped with his life, but it’s not over. His enemy is still out there, nursing a decades-old vendetta that has yet to be quenched. Making matters worse, his guild is coming after him for breaking their rules.

Cade desperately needs credits and somewhere to lie low for a while. To that end, he takes a job on an uncharted world, code-named Nexus, with his new partner. The mission is to rescue a team of missing researchers and to recover the alien artifacts they went searching for.

But Nexus proves to be even deadlier than its Class Five hazard rating would suggest, and Cade soon realizes that he’ll be lucky to escape with his life, let alone accomplish the mission.

Yet there is a danger on Nexus that goes far beyond hungry alien monsters: a terrifying menace has been waiting there for untold eons to emerge.

And Cade Korbin is just about to unleash it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P**aragon (Cade Korbin Chronicles Book 3) *













_BY MILLION-COPY BESTSELLER JASPER T. SCOTT_
*THE FATE OF THE GALAXY IS IN HIS HANDS*
Cade Korbin is playing for keeps this time. If he doesn’t find a way to eliminate Nadine Zabelle once and for all, she will be the death of him and everyone he cares about.

Armed with a suit of armor from the long-dead Priors and a mysterious sample of sentient, self-replicating nano bots, he accidentally discovers what killed the Priors—

Omnipotence.

But Nadine isn’t an easy woman to reach, and she’s determined to break Cade along the way.

Meanwhile, the galaxy itself is under threat from a savage swarm of replicating machines, and a fight over the alien Gateway that was built to keep the swarm in check is fast drawing the galaxy into a violent war that could end billions of lives.

But the shocking truth of what lies beyond the Gateway could spell the end for everyone else. Ultimately, Cade will have to choose between using his newfound power to save the people who matter most to him, or saving the innocent multitudes who will die if he doesn’t intervene.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*T**he Solar War (The Long Winter Trilogy Book 2) *













** Now a Wall Street Journal bestseller! *

We thought the war was over.
We were wrong.*

They decimated Earth during the Long Winter. Now the grid has returned, and they won’t stop until the human race is extinct.

On a ruined world, humanity’s last survivors fight against impossible odds. In their darkest hour, they discover a new hope for survival. But it comes at an unthinkable price, with consequences that will change everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*P**ride and Prejudice and Zombies*













*The New York Times best seller is now a major motion picture starring Lily James and Sam Riley, with Matt Smith, Charles Dance, and Lena Headey. *

*This edition features sixteen pages of color stills from the film, a reading group discussion guide, and other bonus materials.*

Complete with romance, heartbreak, swordfights, cannibalism, and thousands of rotting corpses, _Pride and Prejudice and Zombies_ is an audacious retelling of English literature’s most enduring novel. This expanded edition of the beloved Jane Austen novel featuring all-new scenes of bone-crunching zombie mayhem begins when a mysterious plague falls upon the quiet English village of Meryton—and the dead are returning to life! Feisty heroine Elizabeth Bennet is determined to wipe out the zombie menace, but she’s soon distracted by the arrival of the haughty and arrogant Mr. Darcy. What ensues is a delightful comedy of manners with plenty of civilized sparring between the two young lovers—and even more violent sparring on the blood-soaked battlefield. It’s the perfect read for literature lovers, zombie fans, and anyone who loves a reanimated Austen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*P**ride and Prejudice and Zombies: Dreadfully Ever After *













_Pride and Prejudice and Zombies _and its prequel, _Dawn of the Dreadfuls_, were both _New York Times_ best sellers, with a combined 1.3 million copies in print. Now the PPZ trilogy comes to a thrilling conclusion with _Pride and Prejudice and Zombies: Dreadfully Ever After_.

The story opens with our newly married protagonists, Elizabeth and Fitzwilliam Darcy, defending their village from an army of flesh-eating “unmentionables.” But the honeymoon has barely begun when poor Mr. Darcy is nipped by a rampaging dreadful. Elizabeth knows the proper course of action is to promptly behead her husband (and then burn the corpse, just to be safe). But when she learns of a miracle antidote under development in London, she realizes there may be one last chance to save her true love—and for everyone to live happily ever after.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*N**orth of Laramie (A Buck Trammel Western Book 1) *













*Johnstone Country. A New Legend in the Making.*

The bestselling Johnstones kick off their blazing new western series with a real bang—a fatal, fateful shootout that sends a man named Buck Trammel on the ride of his life . . .

*WHEN WYATT EARP TELLS YOU TO RUN, YOU RUN.*

Once upon a time in the Old West, Buck Trammel was a Pinkerton agent with a promising future. But after a tragic incident in a case gone wrong, he struck out for the wide-open spaces of Wichita, Kansas. Working as a bouncer at The Gilded Lily Saloon, he hopes to stay out of trouble. But soon enough, his gun skills are put to the test. The Bowman gang shows up, turning a friendly card game with a Wyoming cattleman into a killer-takes-all shooting match. Buck saves the cattleman’s life, but at the cost of Bowman’s two sons. That’s when Deputy Wyatt Earp arrives. He warns Buck that he’d better get out of town, pronto, and take the cattle baron with him. The rest is history—if he lives long enough to tell it . . .

This is the story of Buck Trammel. Hunted by outlaws. Fighting for justice. Marked for death. This is how legends are born . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I **Feel Bad About My Neck *












With her disarming, intimate, completely accessible voice, and dry sense of humor, Nora Ephron shares with us her ups and downs in _I Feel Bad About My Neck_, a candid, hilarious look at women who are getting older and dealing with the tribulations of maintenance, menopause, empty nests, and life itself.

Ephron chronicles her life as an obsessed cook, passionate city dweller, and hapless parent. But mostly she speaks frankly and uproariously about life as a woman of a certain age. Utterly courageous, uproariously funny, and unexpectedly moving in its truth telling, _I Feel Bad About My Neck_ is a scrumptious, irresistible treat of a book, full of truths, laugh out loud moments that will appeal to readers of all ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**aven: My year of dating dangerously*













*Monica Porter, a sixty-year-old grandmother, thinks her sex life is over when she is ditched by her long-term partner.*

That is until she joins a dating website and finds that her age acts as an aphrodisiac to hordes of highly-sexed young men, who fantasise about ‘hot older women’.

Monica throws caution to the wind as she embarks on one exciting assignation after another, having the wildest time of her life. Naturally, her sons would be shocked at the risks she takes, not to mention mortified by her escapades with men younger than themselves. But it’s not a problem, as she has no intention of telling them.

But Monica soon finds out that there is another hazard to consider… not to her physical being, but to her psyche. Gradually her year of dating dangerously affects her entire outlook on relationships with men, and not in a good way. How will it all end? And will it have been worth the price?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**ules for Visiting: A Novel *













*NATIONAL BESTSELLER!

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY: O Magazine * Good Housekeeping * Real Simple * Vulture * Chicago Tribune

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE SUMMER BY: “The Today Show” * “Good Morning America” * Wall Street Journal * San Francisco Chronicle * Southern Living

An INDIE NEXT LIST Pick

Shortlisted for the 2020 Bollinger Everyman Wodehouse Prize 
Long-listed for the 2020 Tournament of Books

"Fun, hilarious, and extremely touching."—NPR

A beautifully observed and deeply funny novel of May Attaway, a university gardener who sets out on an odyssey to reconnect with four old friends over the course of a year.*

At forty, May Attaway is more at home with plants than people. Over the years, she's turned inward, finding pleasure in language, her work as a gardener, and keeping her neighbors at arm's length while keenly observing them. But when she is unexpectedly granted some leave from her job, May is inspired to reconnect with four once close friends. She knows they will never have a proper reunion, so she goes, one-by-one, to each of them. A student of the classics, May considers her journey a female Odyssey. What might the world have had if, instead of waiting, Penelope had set out on an adventure of her own?

RULES FOR VISITING is a woman's exploration of friendship in the digital age. Deeply alert to the nobility and the ridiculousness of ordinary people, May savors the pleasures along the way—afternoon ice cream with a long-lost friend, surprise postcards from an unexpected crush, and a moving encounter with ancient beauty. Though she gets a taste of viral online fame, May chooses to bypass her friends' perfectly cultivated online lives to instead meet them in their messy analog ones.

Ultimately, May learns that a best friend is someone who knows your story—and she inspires us all to master the art of visiting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**ouble Fudge Brownie Murder (Hannah Swensen series Book 18 )*













*New York Times Bestseller: A judge is executed with his own gavel in this mystery with “[a] big surprise ending…fans will be more than satisfied” (Publishers Weekly).*

Hannah Swensen has a hard time focusing on her bakery at the moment, considering an unexpected trip to Las Vegas and a longstanding love triangle that may soon turn into a quadrangle—let alone the nerves she’s experiencing over the upcoming trial for her involvement in a tragic accident. When she gets back to Lake Eden, Minnesota, she’s eager to clear her name once and for all, but her troubles only double when she finds the judge bludgeoned to death with his own gavel—and Hannah is the number one suspect. Now on trial in the court of public opinion, she sets out in search of the culprit and discovers that the judge made more than a few enemies during his career. With time running out, Hannah will have to look at all the evidence and restore order to the court…

_Includes delicious recipes!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**oconut Layer Cake Murder (A Hannah Swensen Mystery Book 25)*













*New York Times Bestseller
USA Today Bestseller
Publishers Weekly Bestseller

Bakery owner Hannah Swensen is leaving Lake Eden to help a friend in sunny California. But an unexpected phone call swiftly brings her back to a cold Minnesota winter . . . and murder . . .
*
When Hannah learns that her sister Michelle’s boyfriend, Detective Lonnie Murphy, is the prime suspect in a murder case, she flies straight home from a Los Angeles movie sound stage to frigid Minnesota. But proving Lonnie’s innocence will be harder than figuring out what went wrong with a recipe, especially with Lonnie’s hazy memory of the night in question. Hannah doesn’t know what to believe. Before everything comes crashing down on Lonnie like a heaping slice of coconut layer cake, it’ll be up to Hannah to rack up enough clues to toast a flaky killer . . .

*Features Over a Dozen Cookie and Dessert Recipes from The Cookie Jar!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*M**ust Love Murder: Cozy Mysteries Boxed Set Collection with Recipes (Small Town Cozy Mysteries) *













*We'll Always Have Murder*

'Love is all you need', the Beatles crooned. But what happens when that love is not the epic love story you expected?


Must Love Murder is a handpicked collection of five full length bestselling cozy mysteries set against a backdrop of love. Each mystery will keep you guessing till the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**arbor Nocturne *













*A “darkly comic, gritty look at life on the streets” from the former LAPD detective and multiple New York Times bestseller (Publishers Weekly).*

In the southernmost Los Angeles district of San Pedro, one of the world’s busiest harbors, an unlikely pair of lovers are unwittingly caught between the two warring sides of the law. When Dinko Babich, a young longshoreman, delivers Lita Medina, a young Mexican dancer, from the harbor to a Hollywood nightclub, theirs lives are forever changed, as their love develops among the myriad cops and criminals who occupy the harbor. Suspense and tragedy are intertwined in the everyday life of the cops and residents of San Pedro Harbor, with the unflinching eye for detail and spot-on humor that only a master of the form like Joseph Wambaugh can provide. Their paths will cross with many colorful characters introduced in Wambaugh’s acclaimed bestselling _Hollywood Station_ series: the surfer cops known as “Flotsam and Jetsam”, aspiring actor “Hollywood Nate” Weiss, young Britney Small, along with new members of the midwatch. Humor, love, suspense and tragedy are intertwined in the everyday life of the cops and residents of San Pedro Harbor, with the unflinching eye for detail and spot-on humor that only a master of the form like Joseph Wambaugh can provide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Lying House *













*There’s only one way to bury a secret…*

Lisa Taylor had friends, family and a job she loved back in Cleveland. But when her husband, Jeff, lands the promotion of a lifetime, she gives it all up to stand by him. Their whirlwind move to Miami feels like an adventure, their idyllic new neighborhood the perfect place to start a family. But their dreams are shattered when a stranger breaks into their house, holding a knife to Lisa’s throat before Jeff can chase him off.

Suddenly, every sacrifice Lisa made is like a loss she’ll never recover from. But Jeff makes it clear there’s too much at stake to return to Ohio. Isolated and afraid, Lisa becomes a hostage in her own home. She can’t shake the feeling she’s being watched. And with the man she married growing increasingly unrecognizable, she’s starting to wonder whether their hasty move was to pursue a better life—or escape a chilling past that won’t be outrun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**nd of Enemies (The Briggs Tanner Novels Book 1) *













*The #1 New York Times bestselling author ignites an explosive spy thriller trilogy in a tale of international intrigue that’s “pure fun, pure adventure” (Clive Cussler).*

Covert agent Briggs Tanner doesn’t like coincidences. In his business, they always mean trouble. So when a man is professionally assassinated right in front of him, Tanner wants answers. Who pulled the trigger and why? And what is the mystery behind the key the man clutched in his dying hand—the key that Tanner now possesses?

Tanner’s search will lead him on a breakneck chase across the globe from the depths of the Pacific Ocean to the bullet-ridden back alleys of Beirut, all the way to a deadly secret kept buried since the end of World War II. And when it’s finally uncovered, only Tanner can keep it from falling into the wrong hands.
His search will lead him on an international trail, city to city, from the depths of the Pacific Ocean to the bullet-ridden back alleys of Beirut, all the way to a deadly secret—buried since the end of World War II—that only Tanner can keep from falling into the wrong hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**all of Night (The Briggs Tanner Novels Book 2) *













*CIA Agent Briggs Tanner helps a Chinese general defect in this thriller by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Tom Clancy Duty and Honor.*

Twelve years ago, Tanner snuck into China to help strategic mastermind Gen. Han Soong defect to the West. The escape went perfectly—until, somehow, the secret police found them at the final rendezvous. Tanner barely escaped, but Soong and his family were arrested and quickly disappeared . . .

Now Soong has resurfaced. Once again, he’s asking the CIA to help him escape—and Tanner is the only person he trusts. Yet even as Tanner prepares to confront the chaos of his own past and challenge the authority of China’s brutal secret police, forces around the globe are watching him, waiting for the moment that will lead the world to the brink of war, and seal Tanner’s fate once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**cho of War (The Briggs Tanner Novels) *













*CIA Agent Briggs Tanner is fighting bioterrorists in the Alps in this thriller by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Tom Clancy Duty and Honor.*

_Dinaric Alps, Bosnian region of Austrian Hungarian Empire, 1918._ When four Allied soldiers discover a biological weapon that could devastate the world, they take a vow to keep it from falling into the wrong hands. Ever since, the deadly substance—code-named Kestrel—has been guarded by the descendants of those four brave men, each with the mission of keeping its existence a secret . . .

_Chesapeake Bay, United States, 2003._ The wife of former CIA director Jonathon Root has been kidnapped, and no one except Root himself knows who carried out the crime or why. His grandfather had been one of the soldiers responsible for stealing Kestrel, and now a group of Bosnian terrorists are trying to force Root to hand it over.

Enter Agent Briggs Tanner. His mission: follow a trail through the Alps, to the heart of where it all began. At risk: Millions of lives, starting with his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*B**lindfold Game *













In Thailand, two men hire a pair of international pirates to smuggle them, a small team of mercenaries, and some equipment aboard a freighter at a Russian port. It's frighteningly easy, and the ship sails east, toward the western coast of North America.

The crew onboard the U.S. Coast Guard cutter _Sojourner Truth_, stationed in the Bering Sea along the Maritime Boundary Line, is busier than usual, catching fishing vessels on the wrong side of the line, but it's not enough to cause undue alarm.

In Washington, D.C., a CIA analyst has been hearing rumors about the sale of radioactive material and military equipment on the black market in deep Russia but can't get it confirmed.

The analyst, Hugh Rincon, originally from Alaska and more keenly aware than most in Washington of Alaska's vulnerability with its air force base and proximity to the Far East, begins to piece it all together. He can't get anyone to take him seriously, however, least of all the director of the CIA.

Then Hugh learns that his estranged wife, Sarah Lange, is second in command on the _Sojourner Truth_ in the Bering Sea at the heart of the potential conflict. And the chase is on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**rue Fiction (Ian Ludlow Thrillers Book 1) *













*#1 New York Times and Amazon Charts bestselling author Lee Goldberg hits the ground running in a breakneck thriller where truth and fiction collide for the unluckiest writer alive.*

When a passenger jet crashes onto the beaches of Waikiki, bestselling thriller writer Ian Ludlow knows the horrific tragedy wasn’t an accident.

Years before, the CIA enlisted Ian to dream up terrorism scenarios to prepare the government for nightmares they couldn’t imagine. Now one of those schemes has come true, and Ian is the only person alive who knows how it was done…and who is behind the plot. That makes him too dangerous to live.

Ian goes on the run, sweeping up an innocent bystander in his plight—Margo French, a dog walker and aspiring singer. They are pursued by assassins and an all-seeing global-intelligence network that won’t stop until Ian and Margo are dead. Ian has written thrillers like this before, but _this_ time he doesn’t know how it’s going to end—or if he will be alive to find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Select: A Novel *













*This “trimmed-to-the-bone medical cliff-hanger” by the New York Times–bestselling author is “as good as the best of Robin Cook” (James Patterson).*

Any student should consider themselves lucky to receive an invitation to apply to the Ingraham College of Medicine. About an hour outside of Washington, DC, it’s one of the most respected and prestigious institutions of its kind in the United States. With the school completely subsidized by the Kleederman Foundation, students receive a full-ride scholarship for all four years, including room and board. That’s a hard deal for Quinn Cleary to pass up.

But after she and her new friend, Tim Brown, gain entrance into this dream school, everything soon becomes a waking nightmare as student after student begins behaving as if they were brainwashed. Now Quinn and Tim must hurry to uncover the dark truth before it’s too late . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Body *













*A skeleton found in Jerusalem, believed to be the body of Jesus, may plunge the world into chaos: “Totally riveting—right up to the last page” (The San Diego Union).*

In a hidden tomb in the ancient city of Jerusalem, the skeleton of a man who died two millennia ago is uncovered by Israeli archaeologist Sharon Golban and her team. The body bears the unmistakable marks of crucifixion; an inscription written in Aramaic identifies the remains as belonging to the “King of the Jews.” It is a discovery that could rock the civilized world—inciting riots, toppling governments, and destroying the very foundations of the Christian Church—_if _it is truly the unrisen body of Jesus Christ. Dispatched by the Vatican to investigate in secret, Jesuit priest and former US Marine Jim Folan joins Dr. Golban in a frantic race to uncover the truth. The shocking revelations that await them will test his beliefs, his will, and his sanity as never before—leading Father Folan and his beautiful, brilliant partner into forbidden temptations while casting them both into a roaring maelstrom of fanatical faith and deadly politics.

_The Body_ is an ingenious “what if” tale that combines action, science, discovery, romance, and spirituality. Acclaimed author Richard Ben Sapir envelops the reader in the rich atmosphere of the mysterious and volatile Middle East while providing an enthralling adventure certain to provoke deep thought and inspire debate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**equiem (An American Ghost Thriller Book 3) *













*Nothing and no one can stop assassin Nathan Stone.*

When black-ops asset Nathan Stone took out the heads of the Commission, a secret deep-state organization, he thought he’d destroyed them for good. Now he’s gone off the grid, trying to get as far away from his past as possible. But the Commission isn’t done with him yet.

Lying low in a Miami bar, Stone knows something’s up when an alluring actress strikes up a conversation with him. His suspicions are correct. The Commission is hot on his trail, and Stone is soon forced to run deep into the heart of the Everglades with the terrified woman as his hostage. He’s the Commission’s number one target—and this time nothing will stop them from eliminating him.

But Nathan Stone is no ordinary target. The crew of mercenary assassins on his heels have no idea what’s in store for them on the River of Grass. Because the hunt is on, and they picked the wrong prey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**enius: The Life and Science of Richard Feynman *












*New York Times Bestseller: This life story of the quirky physicist is “a thorough and masterful portrait of one of the great minds of the century” (The New York Review of Books).* 

Raised in Depression-era Rockaway Beach, physicist Richard Feynman was irreverent, eccentric, and childishly enthusiastic—a new kind of scientist in a field that was in its infancy. His quick mastery of quantum mechanics earned him a place at Los Alamos working on the Manhattan Project under J. Robert Oppenheimer, where the giddy young man held his own among the nation’s greatest minds. There, Feynman turned theory into practice, culminating in the Trinity test, on July 16, 1945, when the Atomic Age was born. He was only twenty-seven. And he was just getting started. In this sweeping biography, James Gleick captures the forceful personality of a great man, integrating Feynman’s work and life in a way that is accessible to laymen and fascinating for the scientists who follow in his footsteps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**arbage Land: On the Secret Trail of Trash *













*A “fascinating [and] downright entertaining” look at what we throw away—and where it all goes (Booklist, starred review).*

Out of sight, out of mind? Into our trash cans go dead batteries, dirty diapers, bygone burritos, broken toys, tattered socks, eight-track cassettes, scratched CDs, banana peels.... But where do these things go next? In a country that consumes and then casts off more and more, what actually happens to the things we throw away?

In _Garbage Land_, science writer Elizabeth Royte leads us on a wild adventure to answer that question. Along the way, we meet an odor chemist who explains why trash smells so bad; garbage fairies and recycling gurus; neighbors of massive waste dumps; CEOs making fortunes by encouraging waste or encouraging recycling—often both at the same time; scientists trying to revive our most polluted places; fertilizer fanatics and adventurers who kayak amid sewage; paper people, steel people, aluminum people, plastic people, and even a guy who swears by recycling human waste. With a wink and a nod and a tightly clasped nose, Royte takes us on a bizarre cultural tour through slime, stench, and heat—in other words, through the back end of our ever-more supersized lifestyles.

By showing us what happens to the things we’ve “disposed of,” Royte reminds us that our decisions about consumption and waste have a very real impact—and that unless we undertake radical change, the garbage we create will always be with us: in the air we breathe, the water we drink, and the food we consume. _Garbage Land_ is a brilliant exploration into the soiled heart of the American trash can.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Red Line in the Sand: Diplomacy, Strategy, and the History of Wars That Might Still Happen *













*A longtime CNN columnist astutely combines history and global politics to help us better understanding the exploding number of military, political, and diplomatic crises around the globe.*

The riveting and illuminating behind-the-scenes stories of the world's most intense “red lines," from diplomatic and military challenges at particular turning points in history to the ones that set the tone of geopolitics today. Whether it was the red line in Munich that led to the start of the Second World War, to the red lines in the South China Sea, the Korean Peninsula, Syria and the Middle East.

As we traverse the globe, Andelman uses original documentary research, previously classified material, and interviews with key players, to help us understand the growth, the successes and frequent failures that have shaped our world today.

Andelman provides not just vivid historical context, but a political anatomy of these red lines. How might their failures be prevented going forward? When and how can such lines in the sand help preserve peace rather than tempt conflict?

_A Red Line in the Sand_ is a vital examination of our present and the future—where does diplomacy end and war begin? It is an object lesson of tantamount importance to every leader, diplomat, citizen, and voter. As America establishes more red lines than it has pledged to defend, every American should understand the volatile atmosphere and the existential stakes of the red web that encompasses the globe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**aximinus Thrax: From Common Soldier to Emperor of Rome *













*The first full-length biography of the half-barbarian emperor.*

Maximinus was a Thracian tribesman “of frightening appearance and colossal size” who could smash stones with his bare hands and pull fully laden wagons unaided. Such feats impressed the emperor Severus who enlisted Maximinus into the imperial bodyguard whereupon he embarked on a distinguished military career. Eventually he achieved senior command in the massive Roman invasion of Persia in 232 AD, and three years later he became emperor himself in a military coup—the first common soldier ever to assume the imperial throne.

Supposedly more than seven feet tall (it is likely he had a pituitary disorder), Maximinus was surely one of Rome’s most extraordinary emperors. He campaigned across the Rhine and Danube for three years until a rebellion erupted in Africa and the snobbish senate engaged in civil war against him.

This is a narrative account of the life and times of the Thracian giant, from his humble origins up to and beyond the civil war of 238 AD. Replete with accounts of treachery, assassination, and civil war, _Maximinus Thrax_ is written for enthusiasts of Roman history and warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*G**enghis Khan and the Making of the Modern World *













*New York Times Bestseller • The startling true history of how one extraordinary man from a remote cornerof the world created an empire that led the world into the modern age.
*
The Mongol army led by Genghis Khan subjugated more lands and people in twenty-five years than the Romans did in four hundred. In nearly every country the Mongols conquered, they brought an unprecedented rise in cultural communication, expanded trade, and a blossoming of civilization. Vastly more progressive than his European or Asian counterparts, Genghis Khan abolished torture, granted universal religious freedom, and smashed feudal systems of aristocratic privilege.

From the story of his rise through the tribal culture to the explosion of civilization that the Mongol Empire unleashed, this brilliant work of revisionist history is nothing less than the epic story of how the modern world was made.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**enry V: The Warrior King of 1415*













*From an award-winning historian: “A new and convincing likeness of medieval England’s most iconic king” (The Sunday Times).*

This biography by the bestselling author of _The Time Traveler’s Guide to Medieval England_ takes an insightful look at the life of Henry V, casting new light on a period in history often held up as legend.

A great English hero, Henry V was lionized by Shakespeare and revered by his countrymen for his religious commitment, his sense of justice, and his military victories. Here, noted historian and biographer Ian Mortimer takes a look at the man behind the legend and offers a clear, historically accurate, and realistic representation of a ruler who was all too human—and digs up fascinating details about Henry V’s reign that have been lost to history, including the brutal strategies he adopted at the Battle of Agincourt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Four Princes: Henry VIII, Francis I, Charles V, Suleiman the Magnificent and the Obsessions that Forged Modern Europe*













*“Bad behavior makes for entertaining history” in this bold history of Europe, the Middle East, and the men who ruled them in the early sixteenth century (Kirkus Reviews).*

John Julius Norwich—“the very model of a popular historian”—is acclaimed for his distinctive ability to weave together a fascinating narrative through vivid detail, colorful anecdotes, and captivating characters. Here, he explores four leaders—Henry VIII, Francis I, Charles V, and Suleiman—who led their countries during the Renaissance (_The Wall Street Journal_).

Francis I of France was the personification of the Renaissance, and a highly influential patron of the arts and education. Henry VIII, who was not expected to inherit the throne but embraced the role with gusto, broke with the Roman Catholic Church and appointed himself head of the Church of England. Charles V was the most powerful man of the time, and unanimously elected Holy Roman Emperor. And Suleiman the Magnificent—who stood apart as a Muslim—brought the Ottoman Empire to its apogee of political, military, and economic power. These men collectively shaped the culture, religion, and politics of their respective domains.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*N**either Snow Nor Rain: A History of the United States Postal Service*













*“[The] book makes you care what happens to its main protagonist, the U.S. Postal Service itself. And, as such, it leaves you at the end in suspense.” —USA Today*

Founded by Benjamin Franklin, the United States Postal Service was the information network that bound far-flung Americans together, and yet, it is slowly vanishing. Critics say it is slow and archaic. Mail volume is down. The workforce is shrinking. Post offices are closing.

In _Neither Snow Nor Rain_, journalist Devin Leonard tackles the fascinating, centuries-long history of the USPS, from the first letter carriers through Franklin’s days, when postmasters worked out of their homes and post roads cut new paths through the wilderness. Under Andrew Jackson, the post office was molded into a vast patronage machine, and by the 1870s, over seventy percent of federal employees were postal workers. As the country boomed, USPS aggressively developed new technology, from mobile post offices on railroads and airmail service to mechanical sorting machines and optical character readers.

_Neither Snow Nor Rain _is a rich, multifaceted history, full of remarkable characters, from the stamp-collecting FDR, to the revolutionaries who challenged USPS’s monopoly on mail, to the renegade union members who brought the system—and the country—to a halt in the 1970s.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*H**ow to Hide an Empire: A History of the Greater United States *













*Named one of the ten best books of the year by the Chicago Tribune
A Publishers Weekly best book of 2019 | A 2019 NPR Staff Pick

A pathbreaking history of the United States’ overseas possessions and the true meaning of its empire*

We are familiar with maps that outline all fifty states. And we are also familiar with the idea that the United States is an “empire,” exercising power around the world. But what about the actual territories—the islands, atolls, and archipelagos—this country has governed and inhabited?

In _How to Hide an Empire_, Daniel Immerwahr tells the fascinating story of the United States outside the United States. In crackling, fast-paced prose, he reveals forgotten episodes that cast American history in a new light. We travel to the Guano Islands, where prospectors collected one of the nineteenth century’s most valuable commodities, and the Philippines, site of the most destructive event on U.S. soil. In Puerto Rico, Immerwahr shows how U.S. doctors conducted grisly experiments they would never have conducted on the mainland and charts the emergence of independence fighters who would shoot up the U.S. Congress.

In the years after World War II, Immerwahr notes, the United States moved away from colonialism. Instead, it put innovations in electronics, transportation, and culture to use, devising a new sort of influence that did not require the control of colonies. Rich with absorbing vignettes, full of surprises, and driven by an original conception of what empire and globalization mean today, _How to Hide an Empire_ is a major and compulsively readable work of history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Unknowns: The Untold Story of America's Unknown Soldier and WWI's Most Decorated Heroes Who Brought Him Home *













*The award-winning combat historian and author of Washington’s Immortals honors the Unknown Soldier with this “gripping story” of America’s part in WWI (Washington Times).*

The Tomb of the Unknown Soldier is sacred ground at Arlington National Cemetery. Originally constructed in 1921 to hold one of the thousands of unidentified American soldiers lost in World War I, it now receives millions of visitors each year. “With exhaustive research and fluid prose,” historian Patrick O’Donnell illuminates the saga behind the creation of the Tomb itself, and the stories of the soldiers who took part in its consecration (_Wall Street Journal_).

When the first Unknown Soldier was laid to rest in Arlington, General John Pershing selected eight of America’s most decorated veterans to serve as Body Bearers. These men appropriately spanned America’s service branches and specialties. Their ranks include a cowboy who relived the charge of the light brigade, an American Indian who heroically breached mountains of German barbed wire, a salty New Englander who dueled a U-boat for hours in a fierce gunfight, a tough New Yorker who sacrificed his body to save his ship, and an indomitable gunner who, though blinded by gas, nonetheless overcame five machine-gun nests.

In telling the stories of these brave men, O’Donnell shines a light on the service of all veterans, including the hero they brought home. Their stories present an intimate narrative of America’s involvement in the Great War, transporting readers into the midst of dramatic battles that ultimately decided the conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*M**ussolini's Defeat at Hill 731, March 1941: How the Greeks Halted Italy's Albanian Offensive *













*This WWII history examines the most consequential and hard-fought battle between Greek and Italian forces in Albania.*

On March 9th, 1941, the Italians launched their Spring Offensive, designed to stem four months of humiliating reverses. Watched by Mussolini himself, the operation’s objective was a pair of parallel valleys dominated by the Greek-held Hill 731. The Italian Eighth Corps, part of Geloso’s 11th Army, had the task of seizing the heights, spearheaded by 38 (Puglie) Division. Holding the position was the Greek 1 Division of II Corps, with 4 and 6 Division on the flanks.

For seventeen days, after a massive artillery barrage, the Italians threw themselves against the Evzones on the hill—only to be repeatedly smashed with appalling losses. It was a merciless fight at close quarters, where bayonets held the place of honor but the battered Greeks held.

Mussolini had wanted a spring victory to impress the Führer. Instead, the bloody debacle of Hill 731 could well have contributed to Hitler’s decision to postpone his invasion of Russia. John Carr sheds light on this consequential episode in the Mediterranean theater of operations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ary's Mosaic: The CIA Conspiracy to Murder John F. Kennedy, Mary Pinchot Meyer, and Their Vision for World Peace: Third Edition *














Explores the murder of Mary Pinchot Meyer and her connected to President Kennedy
Ideal book for fans of _The Devil’s Chessboard_ by David Talbot, _The Reporter Who Knew Too Much_ by Dorothy Kilgallen, _Dr. Mary’s Monkey_ by Edward T. Haslam, and other JFK conspiracy books
Updated edition of the true crime expose, including new evidence and government documents corroborating the conspiracy to assassinate JFK’s trusted ally and final true love

The death of Mary Meyer left many Americans with questions. Who really killed her? Why did CIA counterintelligence chief James Angleton rush to find and confiscate her diary? Had she discovered the plan to assassinate her lover, President Kennedy, with the trail of information ending at the steps of the CIA? Was it only coincidence that she was killed less than three weeks after the release of the Warren Commission Report?

Fans of _The Murder of Mary Russell_, _JFK: A Vision for America_, and other JFK books will love _Mary’s Mosaic_. Building and relying on years of interviews and painstaking research, author Peter Janney follows the key events and influences in Mary Pinchot Meyer’s life—her first meeting with Jack Kennedy; her support of her secret lover, President Kennedy, as he worked towards the pursuit of world peace and away from the Cold War; and her exploration of psychedelic drugs. Fifty years after the assassinations of President Kennedy and Mary Meyer, this book helps readers understand why both took place. 

Author Peter Janney fought for two years to obtain documents from the National Personnel Records Center and the US Army to complete this third edition. It includes a final chapter about the mystery man who could be the missing piece to learn the truth behind Meyer’s murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**o Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?: The inspiration for the films Blade Runner and Blade Runner 2049*













*A masterpiece ahead of its time, a prescient rendering of a dark future, and the inspiration for the blockbuster film Blade Runner*

By 2021, the World War has killed millions, driving entire species into extinction and sending mankind off-planet. Those who remain covet any living creature, and for people who can’t afford one, companies built incredibly realistic simulacra: horses, birds, cats, sheep. They’ve even built humans. Immigrants to Mars receive androids so sophisticated they are indistinguishable from true men or women. Fearful of the havoc these artificial humans can wreak, the government bans them from Earth. Driven into hiding, unauthorized androids live among human beings, undetected. Rick Deckard, an officially sanctioned bounty hunter, is commissioned to find rogue androids and “retire” them. But when cornered, androids fight back—with lethal force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**emi/Human *













*Robots are in. Humans are out. Can one teenager steal her way to a better future?*

Pen Davis just lost her internship to a robot. As supercomputers take over all the jobs in the world, the lonely teen doesn’t see a future. Desperate to escape the coming robo-pocalpyse, she devises a plot to steal millions from her former boss. It’s payback for laying her off, and the only way Pen can see how to scrape together enough cash to survive.

But her plan takes a crazy turn when she fumbles the hijacking of a self-driving truck and accidentally sets it free.

Stuck with a semi who practically wants to be her little sister, Pen tries to make the best of it. She uses the semi to rescue quiet James, who is interested enough in her that he’s willing to join her crew, even though he’d prefer not to do anything actually illegal. When she convinces James and the truck to help her, the plan fails spectacularly and her mismatched team is torn apart.

Will Pen claim the riches of her dreams, or will a unique friendship give her something money can’t buy?

Semi/Human is an action-packed science fiction adventure. If you like quirky characters, hilarious road trips, and awesome high-tech heists, then you’ll love Erik Hanberg’s fast-paced caper.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**itadel (The Palladium Wars Book 3)*













*An interplanetary battle is renewed in an epic novel of a warring solar system by the author of Ballistic.*

The war should have been over. But it’s not for a group of nationalists grabbing for control.

It’s been two weeks since a missile with a nuclear warhead tore through the planetary defenses in the most blistering large-scale attack ever committed in the history of the Gaia system. Commander Dunstan Park of the Rhodian navy has been handpicked to command an experimental cruiser that could dictate the course of the escalating conflict. All he has to do is keep the ship from falling into the wrong hands.

On Gretia, the powder keg is beyond control. A terrorist attack against civilians draws Idina Chaudhary into a costly battle. It also forces a cautious Aden Jansen back into the fray. Now dedicated to a just cause, he’s still keeping his past hidden. The risk of exposing his former alliance could twist not only his fate but also that of his sister, Solveig, heir to the family empire.

With no time to waste, Dunstan hits the ground running. But as insurgents threaten the unstable peace, what’s ahead for both sides could change the destiny of the Gaia system forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Left Hand of Darkness: 50th Anniversary Edition (Ace Science Fiction) *













*50TH ANNIVERSARY EDITION—WITH A NEW INTRODUCTION BY DAVID MITCHELL AND A NEW AFTERWORD BY CHARLIE JANE ANDERS

Ursula K. Le Guin’s groundbreaking work of science fiction—winner of the Hugo and Nebula Awards.
*
A lone human ambassador is sent to the icebound planet of Winter, a world without sexual prejudice, where the inhabitants’ gender is fluid. His goal is to facilitate Winter’s inclusion in a growing intergalactic civilization. But to do so he must bridge the gulf between his own views and those of the strange, intriguing culture he encounters...

Embracing the aspects of psychology, society, and human emotion on an alien world, _The Left Hand of Darkness_ stands as a landmark achievement in the annals of intellectual science fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Luck of Han'anga (War of the Second Iteration Book 1) *













An age of peaceful exploration has ended.

The centuries old dream of meeting an intelligent, nonhuman species has finally come true, in the form of the people known as the Leyra'an. But the dream soon becomes something darker when the Leyra'an prove to be more than just humanoid. They are like us to a degree that cannot be explained by chance alone. The search for the answer to this mystery will reveal a universe stranger and more dangerous than the crew of the probeship William Bartram could have imagined, and expose both Humanity and the Leyra'an to the threat of extinction.

For better or worse, that search has begun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Silmarillion *













A number-one New York Times bestseller when it was originally published, THE SILMARILLION is the core of J.R.R. Tolkien's imaginative writing, a work whose origins stretch back to a time long before THE HOBBIT.

Tolkien considered THE SILMARILLION his most important work, and, though it was published last and posthumously, this great collection of tales and legends clearly sets the stage for all his other writing. The story of the creation of the world and of the the First Age, this is the ancient drama to which the characters in THE LORD OF THE RINGS look back and in whose events some of them, such as Elrond and Galadriel, took part. The three Silmarils were jewels created by Feanor, most gifted of the Elves. Within them was imprisoned the Light of the Two Trees of Valinor before the Trees themselves were destroyed by Morgoth, the first Dark Lord. Thereafter, the unsullied Light of Valinor lived on only in the Silmarils, but they were seized by Morgoth and set in his crown, which was guarded in the impenetrable fortress of Angband in the north of Middle-earth. THE SILMARILLION is the history of the rebellion of Feanor and his kindred against the gods, their exile from Valinor and return to Middle-earth, and their war, hopeless despite all their heroism, against the great Enemy.

This second edition features a letter written by J.R.R. Tolkien describing his intentions for the book, which serves as a brilliant exposition of his conception of the earlier Ages of Middle-earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Hobbit: Or There and Back Again (Lord of the Rings) *













Now a major motion picture.

A great modern classic and the prelude to THE LORD OF THE RINGS. Bilbo Baggins is a hobbit who enjoys a comfortable, unambitious life, rarely traveling any farther than his pantry or cellar. But his contentment is disturbed when the wizard Gandalf and a company of dwarves arrive on his doorstep one day to whisk him away on an adventure. They have launched a plot to raid the treasure hoard guarded by Smaug the Magnificent, a large and very dangerous dragon. Bilbo reluctantly joins their quest, unaware that on his journey to the Lonely Mountain he will encounter both a magic ring and a frightening creature known as Gollum.

A glorious account of a magnificent adventure, filled with suspense and seasoned with a quiet humor that is irresistible . . . All those, young or old, who love a fine adventurous tale, beautifully told, will take The Hobbit to their hearts. -New York Times Book Review


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*H**ouse Of Vampires (The Sons Of Vlad Series Book 1) *













*Twilight for Adults ;-) ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
Over a million copies downloaded. This is your chance to join in the fun…

**
“One minute she was flipping burgers, the next minute she was living in a mansion with 4 handsome vampires who all wanted to be the father of her child...”*

When her grandmother passed away, 19 year old Lorena Quinn was left a small fortune in her will. Along with a further surprise.

Upon accepting the inheritance, Lorena learned that she was central to a prophecy. A prophecy that forecast the end of the world and Lorena was the only one who could save it.

For this to happen, Lorena would have to have a child with one of the four sons of Vlad. Commonly known as vampires.

Now she has to choose which of the four eligible vampire bachelors will be the father of her child.

However, before she makes her choice, she must first live with them.

All of them, at the same time...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*M**exican Gothic *













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “It’s Lovecraft meets the Brontës in Latin America, and after a slow-burn start Mexican Gothic gets seriously weird.”—The Guardian*

*IN DEVELOPMENT AS A HULU ORIGINAL LIMITED SERIES PRODUCED BY KELLY RIPA AND MARK CONSUELOS • WINNER OF THE LOCUS AWARD • NOMINATED FOR THE BRAM STOKER AWARD

ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR: The New Yorker, Vanity Fair, NPR, The Washington Post, Tordotcom, Marie Claire, Vox, Mashable, Men’s Health, Library Journal, Book Riot, LibraryReads*

*An isolated mansion. A chillingly charismatic aristocrat. And a brave socialite drawn to expose their treacherous secrets. . . . From the author of Gods of Jade and Shadow comes “a terrifying twist on classic gothic horror” (Kirkus Reviews) set in glamorous 1950s Mexico.*

After receiving a frantic letter from her newly-wed cousin begging for someone to save her from a mysterious doom, Noemí Taboada heads to High Place, a distant house in the Mexican countryside. She’s not sure what she will find—her cousin’s husband, a handsome Englishman, is a stranger, and Noemí knows little about the region. 

Noemí is also an unlikely rescuer: She’s a glamorous debutante, and her chic gowns and perfect red lipstick are more suited for cocktail parties than amateur sleuthing. But she’s also tough and smart, with an indomitable will, and she is not afraid: Not of her cousin’s new husband, who is both menacing and alluring; not of his father, the ancient patriarch who seems to be fascinated by Noemí; and not even of the house itself, which begins to invade Noemi’s dreams with visions of blood and doom.

Her only ally in this inhospitable abode is the family’s youngest son. Shy and gentle, he seems to want to help Noemí, but might also be hiding dark knowledge of his family’s past. For there are many secrets behind the walls of High Place. The family’s once colossal wealth and faded mining empire kept them from prying eyes, but as Noemí digs deeper she unearths stories of violence and madness. 

And Noemí, mesmerized by the terrifying yet seductive world of High Place, may soon find it impossible to ever leave this enigmatic house behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**rue Believer: The Rise and Fall of Stan Lee *













*The definitive, revelatory biography of Marvel Comics icon Stan Lee, a writer and entrepreneur who reshaped global pop culture—at a steep personal cost*

*“A biography that reads like a thriller or a whodunit . . . scrupulously honest, deeply damning, and sometimes even heartbreaking.”—Neil Gaiman*

Stan Lee was one of the most famous and beloved entertainers to emerge from the twentieth century. He served as head editor of Marvel Comics for three decades and, in that time, became known as the creator of more pieces of internationally recognizable intellectual property than nearly anyone: Spider-Man, the Avengers, the X-Men, Black Panther, the Incredible Hulk . . . the list goes on. His carnival-barker marketing prowess helped save the comic-book industry and superhero fiction. His cameos in Marvel movies have charmed billions. When he died in 2018, grief poured in from around the world, further cementing his legacy.

But what if Stan Lee wasn’t who he said he was? To craft the definitive biography of Lee, Abraham Riesman conducted more than 150 interviews and investigated thousands of pages of private documents, turning up never-before-published revelations about Lee’s life and work. _True Believer _tackles tough questions: Did Lee _actually_ create the characters he gained fame for creating? Was he complicit in millions of dollars’ worth of fraud in his post-Marvel life? Which members of the cavalcade of grifters who surrounded him were most responsible for the misery of his final days?

And, above all, what drove this man to achieve so much yet always boast of more?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**ity of Girls: A Novel *













*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

From the # 1 New York Times bestselling author of Eat Pray Love and The Signature of All Things, a delicious novel of glamour, sex, and adventure, about a young woman discovering that you don't have to be a good girl to be a good person.

"A spellbinding novel about love, freedom, and finding your own happiness." - PopSugar

"Intimate and richly sensual, razzle-dazzle with a hint of danger." -USA Today

"Pairs well with a cocktail...or two." -TheSkimm*

"Life is both fleeting and dangerous, and there is no point in denying yourself pleasure, or being anything other than what you are."

Beloved author Elizabeth Gilbert returns to fiction with a unique love story set in the New York City theater world during the 1940s. Told from the perspective of an older woman as she looks back on her youth with both pleasure and regret (but mostly pleasure), _City of Girls_ explores themes of female sexuality and promiscuity, as well as the idiosyncrasies of true love.

In 1940, nineteen-year-old Vivian Morris has just been kicked out of Vassar College, owing to her lackluster freshman-year performance. Her affluent parents send her to Manhattan to live with her Aunt Peg, who owns a flamboyant, crumbling midtown theater called the Lily Playhouse. There Vivian is introduced to an entire cosmos of unconventional and charismatic characters, from the fun-chasing showgirls to a sexy male actor, a grand-dame actress, a lady-killer writer, and no-nonsense stage manager. But when Vivian makes a personal mistake that results in professional scandal, it turns her new world upside down in ways that it will take her years to fully understand. Ultimately, though, it leads her to a new understanding of the kind of life she craves - and the kind of freedom it takes to pursue it. It will also lead to the love of her life, a love that stands out from all the rest.

Now eighty-nine years old and telling her story at last, Vivian recalls how the events of those years altered the course of her life - and the gusto and autonomy with which she approached it. "At some point in a woman's life, she just gets tired of being ashamed all the time," she muses. "After that, she is free to become whoever she truly is." Written with a powerful wisdom about human desire and connection, _City of Girls_ is a love story like no other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**ig Little Lies *













*DON’T MISS SEASON 2 OF THE GOLDEN GLOBE AND EMMY AWARD-WINNING HBO® SERIES 
STARRING REESE WITHERSPOON, NICOLE KIDMAN, SHAILENE WOODLEY, LAURA DERN, ZOË KRAVITZ, AND MERYL STREEP

From the author of Nine Perfect Strangers, Truly Madly Guilty, and The Husband’s Secret comes the #1 New York Times bestselling novel about the dangerous little lies we tell ourselves just to survive.*

A murder...A tragic accident...Or just parents behaving badly? What’s indisputable is that someone is dead.

Madeline is a force to be reckoned with. She’s funny, biting, and passionate; she remembers everything and forgives no one. Celeste is the kind of beautiful woman who makes the world stop and stare but she is paying a price for the illusion of perfection. New to town, single mom Jane is so young that another mother mistakes her for a nanny. She comes with a mysterious past and a sadness beyond her years. These three women are at different crossroads, but they will all wind up in the same shocking place.

_Big Little Lies_ is a brilliant take on ex-husbands and second wives, mothers and daughters, schoolyard scandal, and the little lies that can turn lethal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*F**irestick (A Firestick Western Book 1)*













*Johnstone Justice. What America Needs Now.*

*In this exciting new series, bestselling authors William W. Johnstone and J.A. Johnstone pay homage to America’s trail-hardened backwoodsmen who, like a fine grain whiskey, only get better with age . . .*

*REAL MEN DON’T RIDE INTO THE SUNSET*

In his mountain-man days, Elwood “Firestick” McQueen was practically a living legend. His hunting, tracking, and trapping skills were known far and wide. But it was his deadly accuracy with a rifle that earned him the Indian name “Firestick.” His two best buddies are Malachi “Beartooth” Skinner—whose knife was as fatal as a grizzly’s chompers—and Jim “Moosejaw” Hendricks, who once wielded the jawbone of a moose to crush his enemies in the heat of battle.

Of course, things are different nowadays. The trio have finally settled down, running a horse ranch in West Texas—and spending quality time with their lady friends. But if you think these old boys are ready for lives of leisure, think again . . .

Firestick is the town marshal. Beartooth and Moosejaw are his deputies. And when a hired gunman shows up with bullets blazing, these three hard-cases are ready to prove they aren’t getting older.

They’re getting deadlier . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Third Grave: A Riveting New Thriller (Savannah Book 4)*













*A thrilling new crime novel from the bestselling author of You Betrayed Me, perfect for fans of Sandra Brown and Iris Johansen! Return to the dark side of Savannah, Georgia where a crime writer and her police detective husband are working a cold case, and hot on the trail of a killer whose work isn’t done.*

The old Beaumont mansion is a rotting shell of its once-grand self, especially after a disastrous hurricane sweeps through Georgia. The storm does more than dislodge shutters and shingles. It leads to a grisly find in the cellar. Three graves. But only two skeletons…

For Nikki, the discovery is a gift, the perfect subject for her next crime book—though Reed has made her promise not to keep involving herself in dangerous police business. But despite the increasing tension between them, Nikki can’t stay away from this story. Rumors are widespread that the burial site is the resting place of the Duval sisters—three young girls who went to the movies with their older brother, Owen, twenty years ago, and never returned. Forensics confirms that the remains belong to Holly and Poppy Duval. But where is the youngest sister, Rose?

Owen Duval was, and remains, the prime suspect, alibi or no. But as Nikki and Reed delve deep into the mystery, fractures in the case begin to show. There is more to the sisters’ disappearance than anyone ever guessed. Far from an isolated act, those deaths were just the beginning. And there will be no rest, and no relenting, until the killer has buried the twisted truth along with his victims…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ortal Fall: A Novel of Suspense (Glacier Mystery Series Book 2) *













*A wildlife biologist’s shocking death leads to chilling discoveries about a home for troubled teens in Christine Carbo’s haunting and compelling new crime novel set in the wilds of Glacier National Park.*

Glacier National Park police officer Monty Harris knows that each summer at least one person—be it a reckless, arrogant climber or a distracted hiker—will meet tragedy in the park. But Paul “Wolfie” Sedgewick’s fatal fall from the sheer cliffs near Going-To-the-Sun Road is incomprehensible. Wolfie was an experienced and highly regarded wildlife biologist who knew all too well the perils that Glacier’s treacherous terrain presents—and how to avoid them.

The case, so close to home, has frayed park employee emotions. Yet calm and methodical lead investigator Monty senses in his gut that something isn’t right. So when whispers of irresponsibility or suicide emerge, tarnishing Wolfie’s reputation, Monty dedicates himself to uncovering the truth, for the sake of the man’s family and to satisfy his own persistent sense of unease.

Monty discovers that Wolfie’s zealous studies of Glacier’s mysterious, embattled wolverine population, so vital to park ecology, had met resistance, both local and federal. To muddy the waters further, a wilderness facility for rehabilitating troubled teens—one that Monty’s older brother attended—may have a disturbing connection to the case. As Monty delves further into an investigation that goes deeper than he ever imagined, he wrestles with the demons of his past, which lead back to harsh betrayals he thought he’d buried long ago.

And then a second body is found.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**hese Toxic Things: A Thriller *













*A dead woman’s cherished trinkets become pieces to a terrifying puzzle.*

Mickie Lambert creates “digital scrapbooks” for clients, ensuring that precious souvenirs aren’t forgotten or lost. When her latest client, Nadia Denham, a curio shop owner, dies from an apparent suicide, Mickie honors the old woman’s last wish and begins curating her peculiar objets d’art. A music box, a hair clip, a key chain—twelve mementos in all that must have meant so much to Nadia, who collected them on her flea market scavenges across the country.

But these tokens mean a lot to someone else, too. Mickie has been receiving threatening messages to leave Nadia’s past alone.

It’s becoming a mystery Mickie is driven to solve. Who once owned these odd treasures? How did Nadia really come to possess them? Discovering the truth means crossing paths with a long-dormant serial killer and navigating the secrets of a sinister past. One that might, Mickie fears, be inescapably entwined with her own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Black Echo: A Novel (A Harry Bosch Novel Book 1) *













*An LAPD homicide detective must choose between justice and vengeance as he teams up with the FBI in this "thrilling" novel filled with mystery and adventure (New York Times Book Review).*

For maverick LAPD homicide detective Harry Bosch, the body in the drainpipe at Mulholland Dam is more than another anonymous statistic. This one is personal . . . because the murdered man was a fellow Vietnam "tunnel rat" who had fought side by side with him in a hellish underground war. Now Bosch is about to relive the horror of Nam. From a dangerous maze of blind alleys to a daring criminal heist beneath the city, his survival instincts will once again be tested to their limit. Pitted against enemies inside his own department and forced to make the agonizing choice between justice and vengeance, Bosch goes on the hunt for a killer whose true face will shock him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*N**aked in Death (In Death, Book 1)*













*THE FIRST NOVEL IN J. D. ROBB’S #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING IN DEATH SERIES

In the year 2058, technology completely rules the world. But for New York City Detective Eve Dallas, one irresistible impulse still rules the heart: passion…
*
Eve Dallas is a New York police lieutenant hunting for a ruthless killer. In over ten years on the force, she's seen it all—and knows her survival depends on her instincts. And she's going against every warning telling her not to get involved with Roarke, an Irish billionaire—and a suspect in Eve's murder investigation. But passion and seduction have rules of their own, and it's up to Eve to take a chance in the arms of a man she knows nothing about—except the addictive hunger of needing his touch.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*N**ew York to Dallas (In Death, Book 33) *













*#1 New York Times bestselling author J. D. Robb presents an intense and terrifying case for New York homicide cop Eve Dallas: one that will take her all the way to the city that named her—and plunge her into the nightmares of her childhood...*

When a monster named Isaac McQueen—taken down by Eve back in her uniform days—escapes from Rikers, he has two things in mind. One is to take up where he left off, abducting young victims and leaving them scarred in both mind and body. The other is to get revenge on the woman who stopped him all those years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**n Unwanted Guest: A Novel *













*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER 

The twisty new thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of The Couple Next Door and A Stranger in the House

A weekend retreat at a cozy mountain lodge is supposed to be the perfect getaway . . . but when the storm hits, no one is getting away*

It's winter in the Catskills and Mitchell's Inn, nestled deep in the woods, is the perfect setting for a relaxing--maybe even romantic--weekend away. It boasts spacious old rooms with huge woodburning fireplaces, a well-stocked wine cellar, and opportunities for cross-country skiing, snowshoeing, or just curling up with a good murder mystery.

So when the weather takes a turn for the worse, and a blizzard cuts off the electricity--and all contact with the outside world--the guests settle in and try to make the best of it.

Soon, though, one of the guests turns up dead--it _looks_ like an accident. But when a second guest dies, they start to panic.

Within the snowed-in paradise, something--or someone--is picking off the guests one by one. And there's nothing they can do b


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**er Name Is Knight (Nena Knight Book 1) *













*A smash debut novel from rising star Yasmin Angoe, Her Name Is Knight features an elite assassin heroine on a mission to topple a human trafficking ring and avenge her family.*

Stolen from her Ghanaian village as a child, Nena Knight has plenty of motives to kill. Now an elite assassin for a powerful business syndicate called the Tribe, she gets plenty of chances.

But while on assignment in Miami, Nena ends up saving a life, not taking one. She emerges from the experience a changed woman, finally hopeful for a life beyond rage and revenge. Tasked with killing a man she’s come to respect, Nena struggles to reconcile her loyalty to the Tribe with her new purpose.

Meanwhile, she learns a new Tribe council member is the same man who razed her village, murdered her family, and sold her into captivity. Nena can’t resist the temptation of vengeance—and she doesn’t want to. Before she can reclaim her life, she must leverage everything she was and everything she is to take him down and end the cycle of bloodshed for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Other Passenger *













*One of CrimeReads’s Most Anticipated Crime Books of 2021
Longlisted for the Theakston Old Peculier 2021 Crime Novel of the Year

The “queen of the sucker-punch twist” (Ruth Ware, #1 New York Times bestselling author) and author of Our House weaves an unputdownable page-turner about a commuter who becomes a suspect in his friend’s mysterious disappearance.*

It all happens so quickly. One day you’re living the dream, commuting to work by ferry with your charismatic neighbor Kit in the seat beside you. The next, Kit hasn’t turned up for the boat and his wife, Melia, has reported him missing.

When you get off at your stop, the police are waiting. Another passenger saw you and Kit arguing on the boat home the night before and the police say that you had a reason to want him dead. You protest. You and Kit are friends—ask Melia, she’ll vouch for you. And who exactly is this other passenger pointing the finger? What do they know about your lives?

No, whatever danger followed you home last night, you are innocent, totally innocent.

Aren’t you?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*M**astermind: A Theo Cray and Jessica Blackwood Thriller *












*Dr. Theo Cray and FBI agent Jessica Blackwood confront a cataclysmic conspiracy in a pulse-quickening thriller by the Wall Street Journal bestselling author of The Naturalist.*

A mysterious electrical storm plunges Manhattan into darkness. As a strange, smothering fog rolls in, all communication crashes. In the blink of an eye, the island seems to vanish into a void.

FBI special agent Jessica Blackwood and brilliant scientist Dr. Theo Cray know this isn’t a freak accident. It’s a sinister sleight of hand. Their greatest adversary, a serial killer and cultist known as the Warlock, has escaped during a prison transfer in New York. A depraved master of manipulation, he promised the end of days. He’s making good on it.

One by one, cities across the globe are erupting in chaos as they disappear into the same black holes. Even for two ingenious trackers like Jessica and Theo, there’s still so much to learn about the pattern to the Warlock’s madness. The voids are just a warm-up for something bigger. To discover it—to stop it—Jessica and Theo must descend into the darkest of shadows—and minds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Cipher (Nina Guerrera Book 1)*













*An Amazon Charts bestseller.

To a cunning serial killer, she was the one that got away. Until now…*

FBI Special Agent Nina Guerrera escaped a serial killer’s trap at sixteen. Years later, when she’s jumped in a Virginia park, a video of the attack goes viral. Legions of new fans are not the only ones impressed with her fighting skills. The man who abducted her eleven years ago is watching. Determined to reclaim his lost prize, he commits a grisly murder designed to pull her into the investigation…but his games are just beginning. And he’s using the internet to invite the public to play along.

His coded riddles may have made him a depraved social media superstar—an enigmatic cyber-ghost dubbed “the Cipher”—but to Nina he’s a monster who preys on the vulnerable. Partnered with the FBI’s preeminent mind hunter, Dr. Jeffrey Wade, who is haunted by his own past, Nina tracks the predator across the country. Clue by clue, victim by victim, Nina races to stop a deadly killer while the world watches.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Different Dawn (Nina Guerrera Book 2) *













*A Wall Street Journal bestseller.

For nearly thirty years a serial killer has been hiding in plain sight. So has the key to an FBI agent’s dark past.*

A family is murdered as they sleep. FBI Special Agent Nina Guerrera and her new team are tasked with determining whether there is any link between this attack and another triple homicide from four years earlier and more than two thousand miles away. In the process, they’ll discover a serial killer so cunning that his grisly trail of death spanning nearly three decades has gone undetected. Each crime scene reminds Nina of the ghostly Latin folktale of _La Llorona_, which terrified her when she was an abandoned and vulnerable child. Now it’s back to haunt her.

Nina has known evil, but these macabre reenactments are as disturbing as they are baffling. Now she must uncover the meaning behind the rituals as the evidence leads her in an unexpected direction—far closer to home than anyone could have imagined. As the team narrows in on a suspect, the present collides with Nina’s past in a twist of fate that forces her to make the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*D**ead Men's Harvest (Joe Hunter Novels Book 6) *











Dead man's revenge

Martin Maxwell was once an agent of the Secret Service. He was also a man consumed by a fury he quenched through brutal acts of violence that earned him the moniker the Harvestman. Joe Hunter made him pay the price for his crimes and the government covered up his true identity, burying him under the name Tubal Cain.

But Maxwell survived his near death at Hunter's hands. Incarcerated by the military, he was held under the mistaken belief he could be rehabilitated to serve his country once more. Now, he has escaped and begun a new killing spree, targeting those responsible for his defeat and imprisonment.

And he's saving Joe Hunter for last . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*M**arked for Death (Joe Hunter Thrillers) *













*Joe Hunter is in the line of fire in his most explosive outing yet*
It should be a routine job, providing security for an elite event in Miami. Wear a tux, stay professional, job done.

But things go wrong.

Hunter is drawn into what appears to be a domestic altercation. But he soon finds something altogether more sinister...

Before long this chance encounter has serious repercussions. Good people are getting killed. Hunter is on the run, in grave danger, and with the clock swiftly ticking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Fourth Option *













Joe Hunter is back and fighting for his life!

After his hometown is destroyed by a hurricane Joe Hunter feels duty bound to assist with the clean up. His home has been reduced to matchsticks but that’s not the worst of his bad luck. When he spots a face from his past, Hunter can’t believe his eyes. It’s the face of a dead man.

The last time he saw Jason Mercer, Hunter’s best friend Rink had just shot him dead, an execution ordered by their Arrowsake masters. If Mercer survived, what else had Arrowsake lied to Hunter and Rink about, and how far would they go to cover up those lies?

The answer isn’t long in coming. Hunter, Rink, and an unlikely ally are soon on the run, outgunned and outnumbered, hunted by teams of relentless killers led by an enemy with a deadly point to prove.

A fast-moving adventure, The Fourth Option is perfect for action thriller fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*E**motional Intelligence: Why It Can Matter More Than IQ *













*#1 BESTSELLER • The groundbreaking book that redefines what it means to be smart, with a new introduction by the author

“A thoughtfully written, persuasive account explaining emotional intelligence and why it can be crucial.”—USA Today*

Everyone knows that high IQ is no guarantee of success, happiness, or virtue, but until _Emotional Intelligence,_ we could only guess why. Daniel Goleman's brilliant report from the frontiers of psychology and neuroscience offers startling new insight into our “two minds”—the rational and the emotional—and how they together shape our destiny.

Drawing on groundbreaking brain and behavioral research, Goleman shows the factors at work when people of high IQ flounder and those of modest IQ do surprisingly well. These factors, which include self-awareness, self-discipline, and empathy, add up to a different way of being smart—and they aren’t fixed at birth. Although shaped by childhood experiences, emotional intelligence can be nurtured and strengthened throughout our adulthood—with immediate benefits to our health, our relationships, and our work. 

The twenty-fifth-anniversary edition of _Emotional Intelligence_ could not come at a better time—we spend so much of our time online, more and more jobs are becoming automated and digitized, and our children are picking up new technology faster than we ever imagined. With a new introduction from the author, the twenty-fifth-anniversary edition prepares readers, now more than ever, to reach their fullest potential and stand out from the pack with the help of EI.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Coddling of the American Mind: How Good Intentions and Bad Ideas Are Setting Up a Generation for Failure *













*Something is going wrong on many college campuses in the last few years. Rates of anxiety, depression, and suicide are rising. Speakers are shouted down. Students and professors say they are walking on eggshells and afraid to speak honestly. How did this happen?*

First Amendment expert Greg Lukianoff and social psychologist Jonathan Haidt show how the new problems on campus have their origins in three terrible ideas that have become increasingly woven into American childhood and education: what doesn’t kill you makes you weaker; always trust your feelings; and life is a battle between good people and evil people. These three Great Untruths are incompatible with basic psychological principles, as well as ancient wisdom from many cultures. They interfere with healthy development. Anyone who embraces these untruths—and the resulting culture of safetyism—is less likely to become an autonomous adult able to navigate the bumpy road of life.

Lukianoff and Haidt investigate the many social trends that have intersected to produce these untruths. They situate the conflicts on campus in the context of America’s rapidly rising political polarization, including a rise in hate crimes and off-campus provocation. They explore changes in childhood including the rise of fearful parenting, the decline of unsupervised play, and the new world of social media that has engulfed teenagers in the last decade.

This is a book for anyone who is confused by what is happening on college campuses today, or has children, or is concerned about the growing inability of Americans to live, work, and cooperate across party lines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A **Brief History of Time *













*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

A landmark volume in science writing by one of the great minds of our time, Stephen Hawking’s book explores such profound questions as: How did the universe begin—and what made its start possible? Does time always flow forward? Is the universe unending—or are there boundaries? Are there other dimensions in space? What will happen when it all ends?

Told in language we all can understand, _A Brief History of Time_ plunges into the exotic realms of black holes and quarks, of antimatter and “arrows of time,” of the big bang and a bigger God—where the possibilities are wondrous and unexpected. With exciting images and profound imagination, Stephen Hawking brings us closer to the ultimate secrets at the very heart of creation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A **Short History of Nearly Everything: Special Illustrated Edition* 













*This new edition of the acclaimed bestseller is lavishly illustrated to convey, in pictures as in words, Bill Bryson’s exciting, informative journey into the world of science.*

In _A Short History of Nearly Everything_, the bestselling author of _A Walk in the Woods _and_ The Body,_ confronts his greatest challenge yet: to understand—and, if possible, answer—the oldest, biggest questions we have posed about the universe and ourselves. Taking as his territory everything from the Big Bang to the rise of civilization, Bryson seeks to understand how we got from there being nothing at all to there being _us_. The result is a sometimes profound, sometimes funny, and always supremely clear and entertaining adventure in the realms of human knowledge, as only Bill Bryson can render it.

Now, in this handsome new edition, Bill Bryson’s words are supplemented by full-color artwork that explains in visual terms the concepts and wonder of science, at the same time giving face to the major players in the world of scientific study. Eloquently and entertainingly described, as well as richly illustrated, science has never been more involving or entertaining.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**he Last Duel: A True Story of Crime, Scandal, and Trial by Combat *













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE • “A taut page-turner with all the hallmarks of a good historical thriller.”—Orlando Sentinel*

*The gripping true story of the duel to end all duels in medieval France as a resolute knight defends his wife’s honor against the man she accuses of a heinous crime*

In the midst of the devastating Hundred Years’ War between France and England, Jean de Carrouges, a Norman knight fresh from combat in Scotland, returns home to yet another deadly threat. His wife, Marguerite, has accused squire Jacques Le Gris of rape. A deadlocked court decrees a trial by combat between the two men that will also leave Marguerite’s fate in the balance. For if her husband loses the duel, she will be put to death as a false accuser.

While enemy troops pillage the land, and rebellion and plague threaten the lives of all, Carrouges and Le Gris meet in full armor on a walled field in Paris. What follows is the final duel ever authorized by the Parlement of Paris, a fierce fight with lance, sword, and dagger before a massive crowd that includes the teenage King Charles VI, during which both combatants are wounded—but only one fatally.

Based on extensive research in Normandy and Paris, _The Last Duel_ brings to life a colorful, turbulent age and three unforgettable characters caught in a fatal triangle of crime, scandal, and revenge. _The Last Duel_ is at once a moving human drama, a captivating true crime story, and an engrossing work of historical intrigue with themes that echo powerfully centuries later.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Compact History of the Revolutionary War (Compact Histories Book 1) *













*The Boston Tea Party. Brandywine. Germantown. Bunker Hill. Lexington. Saratoga. Charleston. George Washington. Paul Revere. Daniel Boone. Benedict Arnold: these are just a handful of the people and battles that shaped the war that birthed a nation.*

The American Revolutionary War is such an important event in world history that it can be hard to separate fact from fiction. But military historians R. Ernest Dupuy and Trevor N. Dupuy set out to do just that, busting the myths to uncover the truth behind the momentous events that saw a ragtag crowd of reluctant amateurs take on and beat the extraordinary military power of the British Empire.

This book is a fascinating account of the unfolding of the war, painting a background in which Britain ruled the waves until they imposed taxes on the Thirteen Colonies, leading to widespread indignation. The rest, as they say, is history…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**am Busters: The True Story of the Inventors and Airmen Who Led the Devastating Raid to Smash the German Dams in 1943 *














*The story of the British-made bombs, Upkeep and Highball, successfully dropped on Nazi dams “has never been told in such depth before” (Daily Mail, UK).*

The night of May 16, 1943: Nineteen specially adapted Lancaster bombers take off from an RAF airfield in Lincolnshire, England, each with a huge nine-thousand-pound cylindrical bomb strapped underneath it. Their mission: to destroy three hydroelectric dams that power the Third Reich’s war machine.

It was a suicide mission from the outset. First the men had to fly extremely low, at night, and in tight formation over miles of enemy-occupied territory. Then they had to drop with pinpoint precision a complicated spinning cylindrical bomb that had never before been used operationally. More than that, the entire operation had to be put together in less than ten weeks in order to hit the dams when water levels were still high enough for the bombs to be effective.

The visionary aviation engineer Barnes Wallis hadn’t even drawn up plans for his concept when the bouncing bomb was green-lighted. What followed was an incredible race against time that, despite numerous setbacks, became one of the most successful and significant bombing raids of all time. “Holland has delved into the new trove” of declassified documents “to shed light on this weapons program, the politics of its development and the eventual mission” (_The Wall Street Journal_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Warsaw Uprising: 1 August - 2 October 1944 (Major Battles of World War Two) *













*An engrossing history of the largest resistance movement in the Second World War.*


*Ideal for readers of Anthony Beevor, Max Hastings and Alex Kershaw.*

By the summer of 1944 Poland had been occupied by Nazi forces for nearly five years, but on August 1 the people of Warsaw attempted to throw off their shackles and rise up against their Nazi oppressors.

For sixty-three days German tanks, planes and artillery crushed the ill-equipped Polish Home Army leading to the deaths of 16,000 Polish resistance fighters and over 150,000 civilians, as well as leaving only fifteen percent of the city intact.

Could Britain, America and the Soviet Union have done more to rescue their allies?

How did this Polish secret army organize itself and train while their city was under control of the Nazis?

And in what ways did five years of occupation and events such as the Katyn massacre and Warsaw Ghetto Uprising shape the actions of the Polish resistance?

George Bruce’s book explores the history of Warsaw and Poland through the Second World War and provides an eye-opening account of the oppressed men, women and children's courageous attempt to resist the Nazis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*USS Jefferson: Charge of the Symbios (USS Hamilton Book 4)*













*"McGinnis has pulled another rip-roaring page-turner out of his hat," Ben Strat*

After the recent near-destruction of the USS Hamilton, Captain Galvin Quintos has been lying low, getting the USS Jefferson ready for service. In the midst of refurbishing the vessel, he gets a call for help from his former XO, new starship captain Gail Pristy. The Varapin have lured the 9th Fleet into a devious trap, and it’s not long before Quintos has his orders to hurry to the rescue. But the Varapin have a colossal new warship—one that puts anything the US Space-Navy has to shame. Even after Quintos assembles a crew, he’ll still need to pull a few rabbits, along with a few Symbio Poths, out of a hat to have any chance of surviving the coming battle. And Quintos’ one last hope—reuniting with a past enemy—may prove as dangerous as fighting the Varapin themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Sarah Zettel Collection: Playing God, Reclamation, The Quiet Invasion, and Fool's War *













*Four galaxy-spanning novels by an award-winning author with a “gift for creating fully realized cultures” (Booklist).*

In _Fool’s War_, Katmer Al Shei has done well with the starship _Pasadena_, cutting corners where necessary to keep her crew paid and her journeys profitable. But there are two things she will never skimp on: her crew—and her fool. For a long space journey, a certified Fool’s Guild clown is essential, to amuse, excite, and otherwise distract the crew from the drudgeries of interstellar flight. Her newest fool, Evelyn Dobbs, is a talented jester. But does she have enough wit to save mankind?

In _Playing God_, the planet of the Dedelphi has been riven by war for two centuries. Though delicate, swanlike creatures, the planet’s natives are fierce in battle, and their ceaseless conflict has reduced their world to a wasteland. To save themselves and their world, the Dedelphi have forged a fragile peace and called for outside intervention. The Earth corporation Bioverse constructs a plan to heal the shattered planet. It’s the most ambitious engineering project the universe has ever seen, and if it backfires, the result will almost certainly be genocide.

In _The Quiet Invasion_, Dr. Helen Failia is nearing middle age at eighty-three, but has lost none of her fighting spirit. The founder of Earth’s first fully functioning colony on Venus, she will do anything to ensure that the home she’s built and nurtured not only survives, but thrives. Despite her constant work, funding for the colony is running out, and she’s dreading telling the ten thousand colonists they must move to Earth, a world some of them have never even seen. When one of her probes returns with the unprecedented proof of an ancient alien artifact on the surface of Venus she cannot believe her luck. This is the first evidence that humanity is not alone, and the discovery will surely secure the research colony’s future.

In _Reclamation_, Eric Born knows his way around the universe. He’s a quick-thinking merchant blessed with natural telekinetic skill. He’s also that rarest of creatures, a human being. Humans have been scattered across the universe, powerless and oppressed, dispersed so widely that no one knows what planet they first came from. Eric survives by selling his talents to the mysterious galactic tyrants known as the Rhudolant Vitae, but has never forgotten he belongs to the human race, and the distant world, the Realm of the Nameless Powers. The Realm may be a backwater, but Eric will do anything to protect his home from the merciless and powerful Vitae.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I**nto the Stars (Rise of the Republic Book 1) *













*The stars are within mankind’s reach…

…But what awaits in the void may end humanity…*

Mars and the Moon have been colonized, piracy runs rampant in the asteroid belts, and a thriving society grows in the depths of space. Humanity prepares to embark upon its greatest journey—the colonization of Alpha Centauri.

*Then everything changes…*

A deep space reconnaissance probe discovers a new Earth-like planet twelve light-years from Earth’s sun. The probe also finds something unusual, something…unnerving. A new mission is created, a space fleet is formed, and humanity embarks on unraveling the greatest mystery of all—the origins of life itself.

Can the factions of Earth remain united, or will old rivalries and animosities destroy the fragile peace in the face of this terrifying existential threat?

*Will exploration prove to be a fatal mistake?*

If you love new technologies, fast-paced action and gut-wrenching turns of fate, you’ll love this first book in James Rosone’s military sci-fi series, The Rise of the Republic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*I**nto the War (Rise of the Republic Book 3) *













*Humanity stumbles into a galactic war…

…a war of survival, a conflict with no end*

Earth has united under the banner of the Republic. Humanities brightest minds have deciphered the secrets to the alien technology and begin to reverse engineer it. An elder race takes notice of humanities strides and intervenes.

Humanity is brought into the fold of a galactic alliance, and learns they are not alone in their war against the insidious Zodark empire. Humans now fight alongside friendly alien races to end the bondages of slavery.

*Earth leads a planet hopping campaign to destroy the Zodark empire and liberate tens of billions of people across the Milky Way galaxy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I**nto the Chaos (Rise of the Republic Book 4) *













*A terrible massacre was discovered…

…Did the same fate befall Sumer?*

Captain Brian Royce brings Hadad to his home planet, which shows obvious signs of battle. Did any of his family survive?

*Where are all the children…did the Zodarks take them?*

Admiral Miles Hunt finds himself appointed to a new position beyond his current skillset. He now has to become more than just a ship captain and fleet commander…

*…He must become the Viceroy of the Milky Way Galaxy.*

On Alpha Centauri, an archaeology team makes a discovery that sends shockwaves through the Republic—a discovery so profound it could cause a division and a potential split within the alliance.

The newly deployed 2nd Republic Army Group on the planet Intus finds itself the vanguard of the alliance’s efforts to liberate the remaining Primord planets. As the Zodark forces are continually pushed back, the alliance edges closer to bringing the war to the enemies’ core worlds.

*Can Miles Hunt become the leader humanity needs him to become?

Will the 2nd Republic Army Group survive a gruesome battle on a frozen planet?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*J**ourney to Where *













When a radical experiment into the nature of time is sabotaged, the scientific team finds themselves in an alternate universe, where humans never became the dominant life force. Instead, dinosaurs evolved into intelligent bipeds, developing language and societal structures.

The scientists have to learn to communicate with this alien species, who view them as unusual pets, and figure out how to recreate the original experiment in a non-industrialized world, so they can go back home—assuming there’s a home, or even a universe, to return to.

But the scientist who sabotaged them is trapped in this new world with them. And he’s looking to rise to power, even if his quest means the death of his traveling companions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**ontact Front (Drop Trooper Book 1)*













*Go to war or go to jail.*

For small-time street hustler Cam Alvarez, the choice is simple. He has no family, no friends, no place in the world…nothing to lose. When his latest con results in the death of a cartel hitman, Cam opts to join the Marines and leave Earth to fight a vicious alien enemy. 

Drafted into the Marine Drop-Troopers, Cam discovers there’s one thing he’s even better at than running street-con games, and that’s killing the enemy. Wrapped in an armored battlesuit, Cam finds purpose amidst the horror and destruction of the war, and the opportunity for a new sort of friends and family…if he can break the habits of a life spent alone, trusting no one. 

And, if he can survive...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*K**inetic Strike (Drop Trooper Book 2)*













*The war made him a hero. Now the Marines need him to be a leader.*

Cam Alvarez is a Drop-Trooper. A warrior-knight wrapped in the futuristic armor of a high-tech battlesuit, and he’s one of the best. When he’s promoted to sergeant and asked to become a leader, he faces a whole new challenge. The Marines are striking deep into enemy territory and the casualties are mounting. 

Cam is torn, knowing his job is to follow orders and carry out the battle plan, even if he doesn’t agree with it. But his squad has become his family, and now he’s being asked to lead his family into battle, knowing it will mean their deaths.

Can a Marine squad leader come up with a better battle plan than the high command? And will anyone listen if he does?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**anger Close (Drop Trooper Book 3)*













*All Cam Alvarez has known is war.*

For three years, he’s fought the marauding alien Tahni on one God-forsaken planet after another, leading a squad of armored Drop Troopers.

But the war is about to change.

Cam is an officer now, fresh out of OCS and taking charge of his old platoon, and things have reached a tipping point. Instead of fighting a desperate holding action against the enemy, the Commonwealth is finally ready to take back the human colonies the Tahni seized early in the war. To free the people the enemy have kept as human shields.

However, victory comes at a price. Both for the hostage colonists and the Marines who fight to free them. When innocent lives are at stake, every shot fired is danger close…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**irect Fire (Drop Trooper Book 4)*













*From street criminal to war hero.*

From outcast to Marine officer.

The journey has been a long one, but now it’s reaching the end.

Cam Alvarez leads his platoon of Drop-Troopers into the Tahni Imperium, into the final days of the war and the bloodiest battles yet.

The Tahni will throw everything they have into the defense of their core worlds, and when that includes using their own civilians as shields, Lt. Cam Alvarez will have to decide whether to follow orders and fire on civilians or follow his conscience and risk his career…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*H**ome Front (Drop Trooper Book 5)*













*Cam Alvarez was finished with war. But war isn’t finished with him.*

Hausos is a peaceful farming colony. Once controlled by the Tahni, it's now settled by a collection of homeless refugees and war veterans, among them Cam and Vicky. Their life is pleasantly boring, quiet enough for demons from the war to nag at the corners of Cam’s mind on lonely nights. He fights the demons back with willpower and alcohol, determined to make this place home.

But the peace doesn’t last. Serpents show up in their pastoral Eden, smugglers from the Pirate Worlds caching weapons on the farms of their neighbors, taking advantage of the colony’s isolation and lack of law enforcement. Cam is worried but he’s a civilian and it’s none of his business.

However, the smugglers are just lackeys for the real mastermind, a former colonel in the Tahni Imperial Army, leading a group of disaffected Tahni soldiers in a quest for revenge against the humans who toppled their society.

Will Cam and Vicky be drawn back into the fight against an old enemy? Will fate finally catch up with them, here on their home front?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*F**ire Base (Drop Trooper Book 6)*













*Death stalks the edges of human space.*

Cam Alvarez and Vicky Sandoval have pursued the renegade, Tahni Zan-Thint, to his refuge in the outlaw cartels of the Pirate Worlds. On a planet of endless ocean and volcanic fury, Zan-Thint is coming ever closer to learning the secrets of the ancient alien weapons he’s discovered.

And if Cam and Vicky can’t stop him, he’ll unleash the wrath of a long-dead civilization on all humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**hock Action (Drop Trooper Book 7)*













*Cam is a Marine, not a spy.*

That’s what he keeps trying to tell Fleet Intelligence, but when he and Vicky signed back up, they agreed to follow orders. And their orders are to keep working for the Corporate Security Force and find out what the private paramilitary force knows about Zan-Thint and his plans to use Predecessor technology against the Commonwealth.

The trouble is, the CSF doesn’t seem to care about Zan-Thint anymore. They send Cam and Vicky and a crew of mercenary Drop Troopers to an isolated mining world called Portent. Their job? To put down a rebellion by wildcat miners who don’t want the Corporate Council stealing the fruits of their labor. Somehow, they’ve been able to hire the baddest mercenaries in the Commonwealth to hold onto their planet.

Stuck leading a crew of cutthroat mercenaries who want nothing more than to slaughter the wildcat miners and take their rhenium ore, facing down an even more cutthroat band of mercenaries who’ll kill anyone they consider a threat, Cam and Vicky try to negotiate a course between the two and figure out who’s actually paying the mercenaries and why the Corporate Council is really interested in a backwoods rhenium mine.

Because nothing on Portent is as it seems…and their allies might be just as ready to kill them as their enemies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**elease Point (Drop Trooper Book 08 )*












It's the final showdown between Cam and a rogue Tahni general... And it might be the end of everything.

Cam and Vicky are chasing down Zan-Thint to his last fortress, a lifeless world deep in Tahni space. If they can't take him down before he activates an ancient alien weapon, a swarm of biomechanical killing machines will wipe out all life in the Commonwealth.

But devastating his enemies is only half of Zan-Thint's plan. He doesn't do anything without an escape route.

And this one will take him--and Cam Alvarez--clear out of the galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*T**he Lost Colony (The Long Winter Trilogy Book 3) *













*Can humanity survive on a new world?*

On Eos, the last survivors of the Long Winter face their greatest challenge yet—and race to unravel the deepest secrets of the grid. It’s a journey across space and time and into humanity’s past and future—with a twist you’ll never forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he League of Regrettable Sidekicks: Heroic Helpers from Comic Book History! *













*Nominated for the 2019 Will Eisner Comic Industry Award for Best Comics-Related Book

More than one hundred of the strangest sidekicks in comics history, complete with backstories, vintage art, and colorful commentary.*

This collection affectionately spotlights forgotten helpers like *Thunderfoot *(explosive-soled assistant to the Human Bomb), super-pets like *Frosting *(polar bear pal of space hero Norge Benson), fan favorites like *Rick Jones* (sidekick to half of the Marvel Universe), and obscure partners of iconic heroes (*Superman Junior's* career barely got off the ground). Included are pernicious profiles of henchmen and minions, the sidekicks of the supervillain world. Casual comics readers and diehard enthusiasts alike will relish the hilarious commentary and vintage art from obscure old comics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Bless Me, Father Series Books 1–5: Bless Me, Father; A Father Before Christmas; Father in a Fix; Bless Me Again, Father; and Father Under Fire*













*This acclaimed series that inspired a hit London Weekend Television sitcom is “a long, gentle breeze of humour” (James Herriot).*

Based on the author’s real-life experiences after completing seminary and later adapted into a beloved British sitcom, these five novels are a humorous and sweet-natured look at Catholicism in the 1950s. Readers of all creeds will enjoy Father Neil’s adventures at St. Jude’s parish, a corner of London with a raucous congregation full of Irish immigrants.

_Bless Me, Father_: Young Neil Boyd has just finished divinity school. A newly ordained priest, his first post is at St. Jude’s parish where he meets the cantankerous, scheming, and brilliant Father Duddleswell and Mrs. Pring, the sharp-tongued housekeeper. Father Duddleswell is willing to do anything to make sure the Lord’s will be done, from placing a bet to obstructing an interdenominational love affair.

_A Father Before Christmas_: The holiday season is among the most hectic times at St. Jude’s, and this year is no exception for Father Neil. As always, he has his hands full with Father Duddleswell, who has decided to invite all the other sects of Christianity to celebrate Christmas with them. The plan quickly unravels when two religious leaders from another denomination try to convert Father Neil and a clock goes missing—as does the church collection.

_Father in a Fix_: After six months at St. Jude’s, Father Neil makes a New Year’s resolution to wise up. With the crazy collection of characters at his parish, this will be no easy feat, especially when Father Duddleswell is named the prime suspect in the killing of a gambling parishioner’s smelly pig and a generous attempt to give the suspected butcher a day off goes zanily haywire.

_Bless Me Again, Father_: After finishing his first year at St. Jude’s, Father Neil finally feels as if he has his feet firmly planted on the ground. But the parish is still full of surprises, and the clergy are confronted with all manner of crisis. First, there is the dilemma of Dr. Daley, whose drinking is causing his health to deteriorate but who worries that sobriety will ruin his personality. Then, much to Father Duddleswell’s chagrin, a new donkey overruns the church, followed by a fresh litter of kittens.

_Father Under Fire_: As St. Jude’s adds another member to its clergy—Father Abe, an octogenarian with an agenda of his own—the church staff finds themselves embroiled in a rivalry among undertakers, a visit during Holy Week from the bishop with the longest rosary on record, a harebrained scheme to promote holy water as a fertility enhancer, and a night spent under a pool table during a pilgrimage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**riving Like Crazy: Thirty Years of Vehicular Hell-Bending: Celebrating America the Way It's Supposed to Be—*













*The #1 New York Times–bestselling humorist’s tribute to car travel is “a ride worth taking, even for readers who don’t know an oil pan from a frying pan” (The Washington Times).*

From a veteran of both_ Car and Driver _and _National Lampoon _magazines, this hilarious book chronicles the golden age of the automobile in America—and takes us on a whirlwind tour of the world’s most scenic and bumpiest roads in trouble-laden cross-country treks, from a 1978 Florida-to-California escapade in a 1956 special four-door Buick sedan, to a thousand-mile effort across Mexico in the Baja 1000 in 1983, to a journey through Kyrgyzstan in 2006 on the back of a Soviet army surplus six-wheel-drive truck.

For longtime fans of the celebrated humorist, the collection features a host of O’Rourke’s classic pieces on driving, including “How to Drive Fast on Drugs While Getting Your Wing-Wang Squeezed and Not Spill Your Drink,” about the potential misdeeds one might perform in the front (and back) seat of an automobile; “The Rolling Organ Donors Motorcycle Club,” which chronicles a seven-hundred-mile weekend trip through Michigan and Indiana that O’Rourke took on a Harley-Davidson; his brilliant and funny piece from _Rolling Stone_ on NASCAR and its peculiar culture recorded during an alcohol-fueled weekend in Charlotte, North Carolina, in 1977; and an hilarious account of a ride from Islamabad to Calcutta in Land Rover’s new Discovery Trek.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**till Life with Bread Crumbs: A Novel*












*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

A superb love story from Anna Quindlen, the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Rise and Shine, Blessings, and A Short Guide to a Happy Life*

_Still Life with Bread Crumbs_ begins with an imagined gunshot and ends with a new tin roof. Between the two is a wry and knowing portrait of Rebecca Winter, a photographer whose work made her an unlikely heroine for many women. Her career is now descendent, her bank balance shaky, and she has fled the city for the middle of nowhere. There she discovers, in a tree stand with a roofer named Jim Bates, that what she sees through a camera lens is not all there is to life.

Brilliantly written, powerfully observed, _Still Life with Bread Crumbs_ is a deeply moving and often very funny story of unexpected love, and a stunningly crafted journey into the life of a woman, her heart, her mind, her days, as she discovers that life is a story with many levels, a story that is longer and more exciting than she ever imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*L**exy Baker Cozy Mystery Series Boxed Set Vol 1 (Books 1 - 4) (Lexy Baker Cozy Mysteries Boxed Sets)*













*Hilarious whodunits that will keep you turning the pages well into the night.*

This *USA TODAY bestselling box set* contains the first four books in the Lexy Baker Culinary Cozy Mystery series. Join Lexy Baker and her posse if iPad toting grandma's on their first four adventures as they try to outwit a varity of clever killers. This box set has a lot of mystery and a little bit of romance complete with recipes!

This set includes the first 4 books in the Lexy Baker Cozy Mystery Series:

_*Killer Cupcakes*_

Lexy Baker has finally opened her dream bakery, gotten rid of her cheating boyfriend and settled into her grandmothers house with her perky dog Sprinkles at her side. Things are going great … until her ex boyfriend is found poisoned with cupcakes from her bakery.

Suddenly Lexy finds herself in the middle of a murder investigation headed up by her hunky neighbor detective Jack Perillo who figures her for the killer. Lexy takes it upon herself to find the real killer aided by a gang of iPad toting, would-be detective grandmothers. As things heat up between Lexy and the hunky detective, the real killer closes in and there's only one question to be answered -- will Lexy get her man?

_*Dying For Danish*_

When Lexy Baker stumbles over the body of her high paying catering client, she finds herself in a race against time to find the killer. Aided by four iPad toting amateur detective grandma's, her best friend and her little dog Sprinkles, Lexy finds the suspect list growing at every turn.

To make matters worse, the investigation is headed up by her hunky neighbor Detective Jack Perillo who she had been hot and heavy with - until he mysteriously stopped calling her several weeks earlier.

Add in a handsome rich suspect, an angry gold digger ex-girlfriend and a suspicious son and you'll see that Lexy has her work cut out for her.

_*Murder, Money and Marzipan*_

Lexy's off to Las Vegas to compete in the prestigious Bakery Battles where, you guess it, she stumbles over another body. But not just any body. Contest judge Amanda Scott Saunders has been strangled with Lexy's apron.

The local police soon discover Lexy had means, motive and opportunity and Lexy must enlist the aid of her grandmother to help clear her name.

_*3 Bodies and A Biscotti*_

The bodies are piling up at the Brook Ridge Falls Retirement Center. Healthy people are dropping like flies. And yet no one believes a murderer is on the loose… except for Lexy Baker and the troupe of iPad-toting grandmothers who live at the center. When Lexy’s detective boyfriend, Jack, refuses to believe that foul play is involved, Lexy has no choice but to find the killer on her own. Along with Nans and her gang of iPad-toting, mystery-solving grandmas, they use everything from hypnosis to high-tech gadgets to track down the killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**usman's Honeymoon (The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Book 13)*













*In this installment of the “literate and delightful” Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries, Harriet Vane’s honeymoon with the dapper British detective is marred by murder (Chicago Tribune).*

It took several near-death experiences for Lord Peter Wimsey to convince Harriet Vane to be his wife, but she has finally relented. When the dapper detective marries Britain’s most popular mystery author—just a few short years after rescuing her from the hangman’s noose—the press could not be more excited. But Lord Peter and his bride have no interest in spending their wedding night surrounded by reporters. They sneak out of their own reception to begin their honeymoon early, out of sight of the world. Unfortunately, for some couples, calamity is inescapable.

On their 1st morning together, the newlyweds discover the house’s caretaker bludgeoned to death in the manor’s basement. If they thought finding a few minutes alone was difficult, they’re up against even steeper odds. In a house full of suspects, identifying the killer won’t be easy.

Busman’s Honeymoon_ is the 13th book in the Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries, but you may enjoy the series by reading the books in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Man Who Died Laughing (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 1)*













*First in the Edgar Award–winning series from “a novelist whose champagne-fizzy mysteries tickle the brain, heart, and funny bone in equal measure” (A. J. Finn, #1 New York Times–bestselling author).*

Stewart Hoag’s first novel made him the toast of New York. Everyone in Manhattan wanted to be his friend, and he traveled the cocktail circuit supported by Merilee, his wife, and Lulu, his basset hound. But when writer’s block sunk his second novel, his friends, money, and wife all disappeared. Only Lulu stuck by him. The only opportunity left is ghostwriting—an undignified profession that still beats dental school. His first client is Sonny Day, an aging comic who was the king of slapstick three decades ago. Since he and his partner had a falling out in the late 1950s, Day has grown embittered and poor, until the only thing left for him to do is write a memoir. Hoagy and Lulu fly to Hollywood expecting a few months of sunshine and easy living. Instead they find Day’s corpse, and a murder rap with Hoagy’s name on it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Hustler: A Novel *













*“If Hemingway had the passion for pool that he had for bullfighting, his hero might have been Eddie Felson” (Time).*

The novel that inspired the classic film starring Paul Newman and Jackie Gleason, _The Hustler_ tells the story of Fast Eddie Felson, a young pool player who hustles suckers in small towns, looking for stake money so he can reach his goal: a marathon match in Chicago against Minnesota Fats.

An exploration of guts, stamina, and character, and of the difference between winners and losers, this tense, gritty tale is “a wonderful hymn to the last true era when men of substance played pool with a vengeance” (_Time Out_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A** Dark Matter (Skelfs Book 1) *













*Three generations of women from the Skelfs family take over the family funeral home and PI businesses in the first book of a taut, gripping page-turning and darkly funny new series.

Longlisted for the McIlvanney Prize for Best Scottish Crime Book of the Year*

*_*

Meet the Skelfs: well-known Edinburgh family, proprietors of a long-established funeral-home business, and private investigators...

When patriarch Jim dies, it's left to his wife Dorothy, daughter Jenny and granddaughter Hannah to take charge of both businesses, kicking off an unexpected series of events.

Dorothy discovers mysterious payments to another woman, suggesting that Jim wasn't the husband she thought he was. Hannah's best friend Mel has vanished from university, and the simple adultery case that Jenny takes on leads to something stranger and far darker than any of them could have imagined.

As the women struggle to come to terms with their grief, and the demands of the business threaten to overwhelm them, secrets from the past emerge, which change everything...

*A compelling, tense and shocking thriller and a darkly funny and warm portrait of a family in turmoil, A Dark Matter introduces a cast of unforgettable characters, marking the start of an addictive new series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Big Chill (The Skelfs Book 2)*













*Running private-investigator and funeral-home businesses means trouble is never far away, and the Skelf women take on their most perplexing, chilling cases yet in Book Two of the darkly funny, devastatingly tense and addictive Skelfs series!

Longlisted for Theakston's Old Peculier Crime Novel of the Year*

*____*

Haunted by their past, the Skelf women are hoping for a quieter life. But running both a funeral directors' and a private investigation business means trouble is never far away, and when a car crashes into the open grave at a funeral that matriarch Dorothy is conducting, she can't help looking into the dead driver's shadowy life.

While Dorothy uncovers a dark truth at the heart of Edinburgh society, her daughter Jenny and granddaughter Hannah have their own struggles. Jenny's ex-husband Craig is making plans that could shatter the Skelf women's lives, and the increasingly obsessive Hannah has formed a friendship with an elderly professor that is fast turning deadly.

But something even more sinister emerges when a drumming student of Dorothy's disappears and suspicion falls on her parents. The Skelf women find themselves sucked into an unbearable darkness – but could the real threat be to themselves?

Following three women as they deal with the dead, help the living and find out who they are in the process, _The Big Chill_ follows _A Dark Matter_, book one in the Skelfs series, which reboots the classic PI novel while asking the big existential questions, all with a big dose of pitch-black humour.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Guilty Dead: A Monkeewrench Novel *













*New York Times bestselling author

Dead men tell no tales—but their pasts can’t keep a secret—in this “suspenseful, fast-paced” Monkeewrench crime thriller (Catherine Coulter, author of the FBI Thrillers)*

Gregory Norwood is Minnesota’s most beloved philanthropist, and the story of his son’s overdose was splashed across the front page of all the papers. When a photojournalist sets out to get a candid shot of the highly successful businessman on the one year anniversary of his son’s death, he’s shocked to find Norwood dead with a smoking gun in his hand. The city is devastated, and Minneapolis detectives Leo Magozzi and Gino Rolseth are called in to handle the delicate case. It should be open and shut, but something is not right. Norwood's death is no suicide.

With no suspects and an increasing tangle of digital evidence that confounds the Minneapolis Police Department’s most seasoned cops, Magozzi calls on Grace MacBride, Monkeewrench Software’s founder and chief computer genius and the soon to be mother of their child together. She and her motley crew of partners begin to unravel connections between Norwood’s death and an even larger plot. Norwood wasn’t the first, won’t be the last, and by the end, may be just one of many to die. The breakneck, high stakes race to find his killer and save the lives of hundreds make P. J. Tracy’s _The Guilty Dead_ her most outstanding novel yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**ive and Let Die (James Bond (Original Series) Book 2) *













James Bond is not a superstitious man, but it’s hard not to feel unnerved in the presence of Mr. Big. A ruthless Harlem gangster who uses voodoo to control his criminal empire, he’s also one of SMERSH’s top American operatives. Mr. Big has been smuggling British pirate treasure to New York from a remote Jamaican island—and funneling the proceeds to Moscow. With help from Solitaire, Mr. Big’s beautiful and enigmatic Creole fortune-teller, and his old friend Felix Leiter, 007 must locate the crime lord’s hideout, sabotage his operation, and reclaim the pirate hoard for England.

From the jazz joints of Harlem to the shark-infested waters of the Florida Everglades, _Live and Let Die_ sends Bond headlong into the exotic.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*M**oonraker (James Bond (Original Series) Book 3) *













As the super patriot and war veteran who’s bankrolling Britain’s top-secret Moonraker rocket program, Sir Hugo Drax should be above reproach. But there’s more to this enigmatic millionaire than he lets on. When M suspects Drax of cheating at cards in an exclusive gentleman’s club, he sends Bond in to investigate. But exposing the deception only enrages Drax—and now 007 must outwit an angry man with the power to loose a nuclear warhead on London.

The mysterious death of the head of security at Drax’s missile base gives Bond the perfect opportunity to go undercover to find out the secret agenda of the supposed British war hero. With the help of another agent, the lustrous Gala Brand, 007 learns the truth about Drax’s battle scars, his wartime allegiances—and his murderous plans for the deployment of Moonraker.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*K**iller Thriller (Ian Ludlow Thrillers Book 2) *













*In #1 New York Times bestselling author Lee Goldberg’s action-packed sequel to the Washington Post bestseller True Fiction, a hapless writer is pitted against an enemy nation mounting a treacherous plot lifted from one of his thrillers.*

Everybody loves Ian Ludlow’s action novels—especially the CIA—because the spies know something the public doesn’t: his fictional plots have a frightening tendency to come true. Ian is in Hong Kong with his resourceful assistant Margo French to research his wildest story yet—a deadly global conspiracy by Chinese intelligence to topple the United States.

What Ian doesn’t know is that his horrifying scenario is happening and that the Chinese mistakenly believe he’s an undercover superspy assigned to foil their scheme. Now Ian is trapped in his own terrifying thriller, on the run from assassins, and racing against time to prevent an epic disaster. He’s written himself into a corner that could cost his life…and his country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**ost in the Jungle: A Harrowing True Story of Adventure and Survival*













Four travelers meet in Bolivia and set off into the heart of the Amazon rainforest, but what begins as a dream adventure quickly deteriorates into a dangerous nightmare, and after weeks of wandering in the dense undergrowth, the four backpackers split up into two groups. But when a terrible rafting accident separates him from his partner, Yossi is forced to survive for weeks alone against one of the wildest backdrops on the planet. Stranded without a knife, map, or survival training, he must improvise shelter and forage for wild fruit to survive. As his feet begin to rot during raging storms, as he loses all sense of direction, and as he begins to lose all hope, he wonders whether he will make it out of the jungle alive.

_Lost in the Jungle_ is the story of friendship and the teachings of nature, and a terrifying true account that you won’t be able to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Secret Weapon (Alexander King Book 1) *













*When an American assassin gets caught up in a deadly international conspiracy, will he be enough to save his beloved country?*

London. Alexander King has endured a year living in the shadows. Believed dead by those who knew him, the elite counterterrorism operative doesn’t flinch when hunting down dangerous targets. But when he saves a young woman from a car bomb, he finds himself juggling the rapidly moving pieces of a treasonous scheme that reaches all the way to the White House.

With a U.S. presidential candidate ensnared in the sinister plot, King fights to protect himself and his mysterious companion as they’re pursued by traitors intent on killing them both. But after the former Navy SEAL finally zeroes in on the sadistic terrorist who’s pulling the strings, he shifts gears into a high-octane race to neutralize a hidden war that’s about to explode.

Can the lone wolf checkmate his country's annihilation?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*V**anOps: The Lost Power: A VanOps Thriller - #1 *













*DA VINCI CODE meets TOMB RAIDER in this award-winning thriller that #1 NYT bestselling author James Rollins called, "A book that defines 'page-turner.'"


Genre Grand Prize blue ribbon winner at the Chanticleer International Book Awards
Honorable Mention winner at the Hollywood Book Festival
Bronze Medal winner at the Wishing Shelf Book Awards
*

Spain 1057: During a thunderous battle, the first King of Aragon wrestles Alexander the Great's priceless Egyptian weapon from the Moors, but finds it holds a terrifying and mysterious power.

Nearly a thousand years later, on a fog-shrouded Napa Valley morning, gunshots and the clatter of breaking glass rip through the silence. Maddy Marshall, an app designer with special martial-arts abilities, and her twin brother, Will Argones, quickly run toward the sound. Horrified, they discover a sniper has cut down two members of their family.

Before the pool of blood on the living room floor is dry, their father sends the twins on a dangerous quest to recover Alexander's ancient weapon. Joined by a broad-shouldered friend who harbors a secret alliance with VanOps, an ultra-black covert agency, they soon discover the lethal sniper is from Russia.

They follow time-worn clues from a medieval Spanish castle to a lost warren under the streets of Jerusalem, racing to unlock the secrets that will lead them to an arcane power--before a hostile state seizes the power and cripples the United States.

To survive, they must go undercover and off-grid. No place is safe, a wrong move means death, and even a simple phone call is off limits. Because now, the sniper has his sights set on them.

_*Fans of Dan Brown, Clive Cussler, Steve Berry, and James Rollins will devour the pages of this instant #1 Barnes and Noble best seller.*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**he Last Viking: The True Story of King Harald Hardrada *













*'The Last Viking is a masterful and pulse-pounding narrative that transports the reader into the middle of the action.' Carl Gnam, Military Heritage*

Harald Sigurdsson burst into history as a teenaged youth in a Viking battle from which he escaped with little more than his life and a thirst for vengeance. But from these humble origins, he became one of Norway's most legendary kings. _The Last Viking_ is a fast-moving narrative account of the life of King Harald Hardrada, as he journeyed across the medieval world, from the frozen wastelands of the North to the glittering towers of Byzantium and the passions of the Holy Land, until his warrior death on the battlefield in England.

Combining Norse sagas, Byzantine accounts, Anglo-Saxon chronicles, and even King Harald's own verse and prose into a single, compelling story, Don Hollway vividly depicts the violence and spectacle of the late Viking era and delves into the dramatic events that brought an end to almost three centuries of Norse conquest and expansion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*K**rakatoa: The Day the World Exploded: August 27, 1883 *













The bestselling author of _The Professor and the Madman_ and _The Map That Changed the World_ examines the enduring and world-changing effects of the catastrophic eruption off the coast of Java of the earth's most dangerous volcano -- Krakatoa.

The legendary annihilation in 1883 of the volcano-island of Krakatoa -- the name has since become a byword for a cataclysmic disaster -- was followed by an immense tsunami that killed nearly forty thousand people. Beyond the purely physical horrors of an event that has only very recently been properly understood, the eruption changed the world in more ways than could possibly be imagined. Dust swirled round die planet for years, causing temperatures to plummet and sunsets to turn vivid with lurid and unsettling displays of light. The effects of the immense waves were felt as far away as France. Barometers in Bogotá and Washington, D.C., went haywire. Bodies were washed up in Zanzibar. The sound of the island's destruction was heard in Australia and India and on islands thousands of miles away. Most significant of all -- in view of today's new political climate -- the eruption helped to trigger in Java a wave of murderous anti-Western militancy among fundamentalist Muslims: one of the first outbreaks of Islamic-inspired killings anywhere.

Simon Winchester's long experience in the world wandering as well as his knowledge of history and geology give us an entirely new perspective on this fascinating and iconic event as he brings it telling back to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Rise and Fall of the Third Reich*













*National Book Award Winner: The definitive account of Nazi Germany and “one of the most important works of history of our time” (The New York Times).*

When the Third Reich fell, it fell swiftly. The Nazis had little time to destroy their memos, their letters, or their diaries. William L. Shirer’s sweeping account of the Third Reich uses these unique sources, combined with his experience living in Germany as an international correspondent throughout the war.

_The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich_ earned Shirer a National Book Award and continues to be recognized as one of the most important and authoritative books about the Third Reich and Nazi Germany ever written. The diaries of propaganda minister Joseph Goebbels, as well as evidence and other testimony gained at the Nuremberg Trials, could not have found more artful hands.

Shirer gives a clear, detailed, and well-documented account of how it was that Adolf Hitler almost succeeded in conquering the world. With millions of copies in print, _The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich_ is a chilling and illuminating portrait of mankind’s darkest hours.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**y Chance Alone: A Remarkable True Story of Courage and Survival at Auschwitz *













*An award-winning, internationally bestselling Holocaust memoir in the tradition of Elie Wiesel’s Night and Primo Levi’s Survival in Auschwitz*

In the spring of 1944, gendarmes forcibly removed Tibor “Max” Eisen and his family from their home, brought them to a brickyard and eventually loaded them onto crowded cattle cars bound for Auschwitz-Birkenau. At fifteen years of age, Eisen survived the selection process and was inducted into the camp as a slave laborer.

More than seventy years after the Nazi camps were liberated by the Allies, _By Chance Alone_ details Eisen’s story of survival: the backbreaking slave labor in Auschwitz I, the infamous death march in January 1945, the painful aftermath of liberation and Eisen’s journey of physical and psychological healing. Ultimately, the book offers a message of hope as the author finds his way to a new life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Daughters Of Yalta: The Churchills, Roosevelts, and Harrimans: A Story of Love and War*













*The untold story of the three intelligent and glamorous young women who accompanied their famous fathers to the Yalta Conference in February 1945, and of the conference’s fateful reverberations in the waning days of World War II.*

Tensions during the Yalta Conference in February 1945 threatened to tear apart the wartime alliance among Franklin Roosevelt, Winston Churchill, and Joseph Stalin just as victory was close at hand. Catherine Grace Katz uncovers the dramatic story of the three young women who were chosen by their fathers to travel with them to Yalta, each bound by fierce family loyalty, political savvy, and intertwined romances that powerfully colored these crucial days.

Kathleen Harriman was a champion skier, war correspondent, and daughter of U.S. Ambassador to the Soviet Union Averell Harriman. Sarah Churchill, an actress-turned-RAF officer, was devoted to her brilliant father, who depended on her astute political mind. Roosevelt’s only daughter, Anna, chosen instead of her mother Eleanor to accompany the president to Yalta, arrived there as keeper of her father’s most damaging secrets. Situated in the political maelstrom that marked the transition to a post- war world, The Daughters of Yalta is a remarkable story of fathers and daughters whose relationships were tested and strengthened by the history they witnessed and the future they crafted together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Nazis Next Door: How America Became a Safe Haven for Hitler's Men*













*A Newsweek Best Book of the Year: “Captivating . . . rooted in first-rate research” (The New York Times Book Review).*

In this _New York Times_ bestseller, once-secret government records and interviews tell the full story of the thousands of Nazis—from concentration camp guards to high-level officers in the Third Reich—who came to the United States after World War II and quietly settled into new lives.

Many gained entry on their own as self-styled war “refugees.” But some had help from the US government. The CIA, the FBI, and the military all put Hitler’s minions to work as spies, intelligence assets, and leading scientists and engineers, whitewashing their histories. Only years after their arrival did private sleuths and government prosecutors begin trying to identify the hidden Nazis. Now, relying on a trove of newly disclosed documents and scores of interviews, Pulitzer Prize–winning investigative reporter Eric Lichtblau reveals this little-known and “disturbing” chapter of postwar history (_Salon_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A **Thousand Days: John F. Kennedy in the White House *













*Pulitzer Prize and National Book Award winner: “Of all the Kennedy books . . . this is the best.” —Time*

Arthur M. Schlesinger Jr. served as special assistant to President John F. Kennedy throughout his presidency—from the long and grueling campaign to Kennedy’s tragic and unexpected assassination by Lee Harvey Oswald. In _A Thousand Days_, Schlesinger combines intimate knowledge as one of President Kennedy’s inner circle with sweeping research and historic context to provide a look at one of the most legendary presidential administrations in American history.

From JFK’s battle with Nixon during the 1960 election, to the seemingly charmed inaugural days, to international conflict and domestic unrest, Schlesinger takes a close and fond, but unsparing, look at Kennedy’s tenure in the White House, covering well-known successes, like his involvement in the Civil Rights movement; infamous humiliations, like the Bay of Pigs; and often overlooked struggles, like the Skybolt missile mix-up, alike.

Praised by the_ New York Times _as “at once a masterly literary achievement and a work of major historical significance,”_ A Thousand Days_ is not only a fascinating look at an American president, but a towering achievement in historical documentation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Stories of Ray Bradbury *













*An extensive collection of imaginative short stories by a National Medal of the Arts–winning author of science fiction, fantasy, horror, and suspense.*

Fly to Mars and explore the mysteries of the red planet. Journey through time to futures ruled by cold computers and hear the deafening roar of dinosaurs in the past. Sing the body electric and look into the mechanical eyes of androids that want to replace human life as we know it. Visit idyllic landscapes and nostalgic towns that hide sinister secrets. Available in one massive collection for the first time digitally, experience the wondrous mind of Ray Bradbury through one hundred of his all-time greatest tales. These are the stories that ask “What if?,” the stories that make the mind turn, and those that are, in the true spirit of Ray Bradbury, best read under the safety of a blanket.

Featuring works from _Dark Carnival_ (1947), _The Martian Chronicles_ (1950), _The Illustrated Man _(1951), _The Golden Apples of the Sun _(1953), _Fahrenheit 451_ (1953), _The October Country_ (1955), _Dandelion Wine _(1957), _A Medicine for Melancholy_ (1959), _R Is for Rocket _(1962), _The Machineries of Joy_ (1964), _S Is for Space_ (1966)_, I Sing the Body Electric!_ (1969), and _Long After Midnight _(1976)—as well as six additional stories available only in this collection—this is the best of Bradbury over numerous decades, thoughtfully compiled from the seminal short story collections that marked his illustrious career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Glitches: The Complete Series*













*For the first time, all three books in the Glitches young adult dystopian saga in one complete boxset!
The Glitch*
On the brink of extinction, being human means more than just surviving.
In Lib’s world, it’s dangerous to deviate from the norm. In fact, for someone who doesn’t live up to the Artificial Intelligence’s standards, it’s practically a death sentence. Lib learns this the hard way when she wakes up in a barren wasteland, with her memories erased, and only one thought lodged in her mind:
“It’s all my fault.”
Lib is a Glitch—an imperfect human component of the utopian world called the Norm. Now she’s thrown out, Lib will be forced to team up with another Glitch, Raj, and the mysterious Rogue Wolf and his clan to survive. Wolf only cares about the survival of his group, but Raj thinks they can hack the A.I. and change the Norm for the better.
Now, Lib will have to decide which path to choose—whether to go with striking loner Raj or stay with Wolf and his tight-knit group. Her heart is drawn to both, but she’s carrying a deadly secret that could jeopardize them all. Will she be able to save her newfound family and stop the A.I. before it’s too late?

*The Empties*
Is survival worth any price?
Cast out of the Norm, Lib must fight for every second of life among the Rogues in the desert wasteland that is now her home, scavenging in abandoned cities known as the Empties. With the help of fellow Glitch Skye she hopes to hack the AI that will allow them to return to the city and save her family. There’s just one problem: Lib’s memories are missing.
Lib isn’t like other Glitches. Her ability to merge with technology is causing a rift in her newfound family, and putting them in danger. Soon she’ll have to choose whether to return to the Norm or stay with the people she’s come to rely on in the Outside. When her desire to know the truth about herself forces her to return to the Norm, handsome Rogue leader Wolf Tracker insists on accompanying her to the lion’s den.
There, she meets an old friend—but Lib is no longer sure they can be trusted. When she learns a horrifying truth about the AI and her mother’s part in it, Lib is shaken to the core. Now, she’ll have to decide if humanity’s survival is worth a bloody cost.

*The Norm*
Can a Glitch ever overcome her programming?
Escaping the AI’s clutches came with a heavy price, but Lib is about the find out the worst is yet to come. While Lib is desperately searching for answers in her mother’s former home, the abandoned Empties, an earthquake engineered by the AI drives her and her friends underground, forcing them to decide their course of action once and for all: keep hiding forever or face the AI head on. Lib knows remaining hidden means certain death, but convincing the Rogues to follow her may be an impossible task.
As the group takes shelter in a secret underground facility, Lib unwittingly discovers the birthplace of the AI. She hatches a plan to turn the system against itself, but it means asking Wolf and the Rogues to do the one thing they never would. Lib’s connection with Wolf feels unbreakable, but her plan will force him to sacrifice everything he’s ever known.
Breaking into the Norm is the easy part, now Lib must face an enemy far worse than she could’ve anticipated. If she fails to overcome her programming and defeat the AI, it means the friends she’s come to see as family will never survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**ear America: Notes of an Undocumented Citizen *













*THE NATIONAL BESTSELLER

Pulitzer-Prize winning journalist Jose Antonio Vargas, called “the most famous undocumented immigrant in America,” tackles one of the defining issues of our time in this explosive and deeply personal call to arms.*

“This is not a book about the politics of immigration. This book––at its core––is not about immigration at all. This book is about homelessness, not in a traditional sense, but in the unsettled, unmoored psychological state that undocumented immigrants like myself find ourselves in. This book is about lying and being forced to lie to get by; about passing as an American and as a contributing citizen; about families, keeping them together, and having to make new ones when you can’t. This book is about constantly hiding from the government and, in the process, hiding from ourselves. This book is about what it means to not have a home.

After 25 years of living illegally in a country that does not consider me one of its own, this book is the closest thing I have to freedom.”

*—Jose Antonio Vargas, from Dear America*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Brush with Death: A gripping cozy murder mystery brimming with heart and humour (A Nosey Parker Cozy Mystery, Book 2)*













*Jodie ‘Nosey’ Parker is back!*
When a body turned up at her last catering gig it certainly put people off the hors d’oeuvres. With a reputation to salvage, *Jodie’s* determined that her next job for the village’s festival will go off without a hitch.

But when chaos breaks out, Jodie Parker somehow always finds herself caught up in the picture. The body of a writer from the festival is discovered at the bottom of a cliff, and the prime suspect turns out to be the guest of honour, the esteemed painter Duncan Stovall.

With her background in the Met police, Jodie has got solving cases down to a fine art so she knows things are rarely as they seem.

*Can she find the killer before the village faces another brush with death?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A** Murder Under the Mistletoe: A totally gripping cozy mystery perfect for fans of Richard Osman (A Nosey Parker Cozy Mystery, Book 4) *













*THE PERFECT RECIPE*
It’s three days before Christmas, and detective-turned-chef *Jodie ‘Nosey’ Parker* is drafted in to cater a charity event run by a notorious millionaire at a 13th-century abbey in Cornwall.

*A PINCH OF PARANOIA*

Things get more complicated when a snowstorm descends, stranding them all, and the next morning they find one of the guests has been gruesomely murdered in their bed…

*A DASH OF DECEPTION*

Secrets mull in every corner – can Jodie solve the crime before the killer strikes again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**torm's Ruin (Amelia Storm FBI Mystery Series Book 4) *













*The road to ruin is paved with deception...*

U.S. Senator Stan Young has more skeletons in his closet than a centuries-old graveyard...and more power than a nuclear blast. When Ben Storey, the city councilman running against the incumbent senator, uncovers damning evidence against Young, he decides to take the information to the only person with the resources to pursue it—Amelia Storm.

Between looking for the case that will finally take down the Leóne mafia family, the abrupt reappearance of her troubled sister, and her search for a rat within her own agency, the military veteran turned FBI agent’s plate is full. But when Ben Storey sends Amelia an urgent request to meet him, how can she say no?

Ben is playing a dangerous game, and Amelia soon becomes a pawn. In the greatest fight of her life, who can Amelia trust when everyone turns against her...and her opponent hides behind a cloak of deception?

*From the wickedly dark minds of Mary Stone and Amy Wilson comes Storm’s Ruin, book four of the Amelia Storm Series, where you’ll realize that your home might not be as safe as you thought.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**inal Curtain: Roderick Alleyn #14*













*A Shakespearean actor shuffles off his mortal coil in this “skillfully wrought” country-house mystery (The New York Times).*

Sir Henry Ancred, a celebrated Shakespearean actor, has arranged to have his portrait painted by Agatha Troy, wife of Inspector Roderick Alleyn. But when Ancred is killed at his own birthday party, leaving behind a family full of suspects, Troy’s work ends and Inspector Alleyn’s begins . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**pinsters in Jeopardy: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #17 *













*A British police detective looks into sinister doings in the South of France in a crime thriller with “more than a little excitement” (Kirkus Reviews).*

Inspector Roderick Alleyn has decamped for the South of France on a family vacation—though for him, the vacation will involve some official poking around. Unfortunately, the object of his poking—the cultish denizens of a sinister and luxurious chateau—are not fond of being poked, and they have a particularly unpleasant way of getting their point across . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Creak on the Stairs (Forbidden Iceland Book 1) *













When a body of a woman is discovered at a lighthouse in the Icelandic town of Akranes, it soon becomes clear that she's no stranger to the area.

Chief Investigating Officer Elma, who has returned to Akranes following a failed relationship, and her collegues SÆvar and HÖr&eth;ur, commence an uneasy investigation, which uncovers a shocking secret in the dead woman's past that continues to reverberate in the present day ...

But as Elma and her team make a series of discoveries, they bring to light a host of long-hidden crimes that shake the entire community. Sifting through the rubble of the townspeople's shattered memories, they have to dodge increasingly serious threats, and find justice ... before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*G**irls Who Lie (Forbidden Iceland Book 2) *













When single mother Maríanna disappears from her home, leaving an apologetic note on the kitchen table, everyone assumes that she's taken her own life ... until her body is found on the Grábrók lava fields seven months later, clearly the victim of murder. Her neglected fifteen-year-old daughter Hekla has been placed in foster care, but is her perfect new life hiding something sinister?

Fifteen years earlier, a desperate new mother lies in a maternity ward, unable to look at her own child, the start of an odd and broken relationship that leads to a shocking tragedy.

Police officer Elma and her colleagues take on the case, which becomes increasingly complex, as the number of suspects grows and new light is shed on MarÍanna's past – and the childhood of a girl who never was like the others...

Breathtakingly chilling and tantalisingly twisty, _Girls Who Lie_ is at once a startling, tense psychological thriller and a sophisticated police procedural, marking Eva Björg Ægisdottir as one of the most exciting new names in crime fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**ack Spin: A Myron Bolitar Novel*













*“Another winner . . . Pungent observations, indelibly drawn characters and a twisting, surprise-laden plot.”—Atlanta Journal and Constitution*

Kidnappers have snatched the teenage son of super-star golfer Linda Coldren and her husband, Jack, an aging pro, at the height of the U.S. Open. To help get the boy back, sports agent Myron Bolitar goes charging after clues and suspects from the Main Line mansions to a downtown cheaters’ motel—and back in time to a U.S. Open twenty-three years ago, when Jack Coldren should have won, but didn't. Suddenly Myron finds him self surrounded by blue bloods, criminals, and liars. And as one family's darkest secrets explode into murder, Myron finds out just how rough this game can get.

In novels that crackle with wit and suspense, Edgar Award winner Harlan Coben has created one of the most fascinating and complex heroes in suspense fiction—Myron Bolitar—a hotheaded, tenderhearted sports agent who grows more and more engaging and unpredictable with each page-turning appearance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Johns: Sex for Sale and the Men Who Buy It *













Each year, more than 800,000 women and children are lured, tricked, or forced into prostitution to meet an apparently insatiable demand, joining an estimated 10 million women already ensnared in the $20 billion worldwide sex trade. To date, most research on the subject has focused on the various issues that propel these women into the trade, but little has been investigated, or written, about those who trigger the demand—the “Johns.” In this hard- hitting expose´, Victor Malarek ranges worldwide, unmasking the kind of men—and organizations—that foster and drive the sex trade, from America to Europe, Brazil to Thailand, Phnom Penh to St. Petersburg and Costa Rica.

From socioeconomic background to emotional stability, Malarek investigates the root of the cause and attacks the idea that prostitution is a victimless crime. He explores the efficacy of Sweden’s outlawing the buying—rather than the selling—of sex, and its dramatic impact on the country’s prostitution rates. _The Johns_ is a chilling look into a dark corner of the world that these men have created at the expense of countless women and children.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Distant Dead: A Novel *













*Nominated for the Edgar Award for Best Novel * Nominated for the ITW Thriller Award for Best Young Adult Novel

A body burns in the high desert hills. A boy walks into a fire station, pale with the shock of discovery. A middle school teacher worries when her colleague is late for work. By day’s end, when the body is identified as local math teacher Adam Merkel, a small Nevada town will be rocked to its core. *

Adam Merkel left a university professorship in Reno to teach middle school in Lovelock seven months before he died. A quiet, seemingly unremarkable man, he connected with just one of his students: Sal Prentiss, a lonely sixth grader who lives with his uncles on a desolate ranch in the hills. The two outcasts developed a tender, trusting friendship that brought each of them hope in the wake of tragedy. But it is Sal who finds Adam’s body, charred almost beyond recognition, half a mile from his uncles’ compound.

Nora Wheaton, the middle school’s social studies teacher, dreamed of a life far from Lovelock only to be dragged back on the eve of her college graduation to care for her disabled father, a man she loves but can’t forgive. She sensed in the new math teacher a kindred spirit--another soul bound to Lovelock by guilt and duty. After Adam’s death, she delves into his past for clues to who killed him and finds a dark history she understands all too well. But the truth about his murder may lie closer to home. For Sal Prentiss’s grief seems heavily shaded with fear, and Nora suspects he knows more than he’s telling about how his favorite teacher died. As she tries to earn the wary boy’s trust, she finds he holds not only the key to Adam’s murder, but an unexpected chance at the life she thought she’d lost.

Weaving together the last months of Adam’s life, Nora’s search for answers, and a young boy’s anguished moral reckoning, this unforgettable thriller brings a small American town to vivid life, filled with complex, flawed characters wrestling with the weight of the past, the promise of the future, and the bitter freedom that forgiveness can bring.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**ear Collector *













*In this thriller from a #1 New York Times–bestselling true crime author, a detective’s obsession with an infamous serial killer could lead to her demise.*

Ted Bundy. One of America’s most notorious serial killers. For two women, he is the ultimate obsession. One is a cop whose sister may have been one of Bundy’s victims. The other is a deranged groupie who corresponded with Bundy in prison—and raised her son to finish what Bundy started. To charm and seduce innocent girls. To kidnap and brutalize more women than any serial killer in history. And to lure one obsessed cop into a trap as sick and demented as Bundy himself…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*M**y Sister’s Child: An utterly gripping and emotional family drama full of suspense for 2021! *













*I promised her I'd protect him… and I'll do anything to keep him safe. *

Five years ago, my sister *Rachel* left her baby boy on my doorstep. A little bundle wrapped in blankets.

I loved him. I cared for him. I called him *Noah* and raised him as my own.

Rachel was full of secrets, and the truth about Noah was one we shared. A secret just between sisters.

Now, my sister is dead. The police say it was an accident… But I’m convinced that’s a lie.

I owe it to Rachel to uncover the truth… Even if I risk losing the family I’ve fought so hard for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Manhattan Job (Spider Heist Thrillers Book 3) *













*The Manhattan Job is the third installment of the heart-stoppingly suspenseful Spider Heist series by USA Today bestselling author Jason Kasper.*

Before she was a thief, Blair Morgan was a disgraced FBI agent…her corrupt former boss sending her to jail as a scapegoat.

Now a world-class thief, it’s time for Blair’s revenge.

Blair has all the evidence she needs to take her old boss down...she just needs to steal it first.

But when another master thief beats her to the punch, Blair finds her evidence up for sale in a bidding war between her crew, her enemy, and a mysterious figure known only as Fixer. The journey will take her crew from their LA hideout to Washington DC and Manhattan, where the final victor will be determined once and for all.

With ten days until the auction, Blair’s crew must find a way to uncover Fixer’s identity and convince him to join their cause.

If they can’t get leverage, the man who put Blair in jail goes free forever…

...and then he’ll be the one coming after her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**ouble Agent (The Kate Henderson Thrillers Book 2) *













*The journalist and bestselling author delivers the sequel to the “cracking, uber-topical spy thriller”* *Secret Service featuring Kate Henderson (Financial Times).*

Kidnapped in Venice by a Russian defector, Kate knows she’s in trouble. But when he offers her conclusive video evidence that the British Prime Minister is a live agent working for Moscow, Kate’s holiday quickly becomes the start of her next mission.

Riddled with doubt that the evidence she is presented with may not in fact be as bulletproof as it seems, Kate reopens the investigation into the PM. As she works through the case, Kate runs up against key people at the heart of the British Establishment who refuse to acknowledge the reality in front of them. And, more worryingly, clear signs that there’s still a mole in her department.

But Kate had already identified and eradicated the mole, codenamed Viper. Could she have been mistaken? And could this horrifying video be a fake, produced by the Russians to sabotage British democracy?

These questions plague Kate as she tries to keep it together for her children and ailing mother, steadily losing sleep and, she fears, her sanity. This mission will push Kate dangerously close to the edge as she continues her relentless fight for the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Russian (Lance Spector Thrillers Book 2) *













*Moscow, Russia*
The Kremlin activates a deadly assassin. Across the city, a massive bombing kills hundreds.

*Washington DC, USA*
The President believes the Kremlin is preparing for a new Cold War.

*Langley, USA*
With the world on the brink, the CIA has only one Asset capable of preventing catastrophe, but that man is AWOL. They have to find him.
*But some men don't want to be found.

The Russian by Saul Herzog* is the stunning second instalment in the series that has taken the publishing industry, and Hollywood rights departments, by storm. This dazzling _tour de force_ is a full standalone novel. From the mind of one of the most creative and versatile writers working in America today, this book will surely go down as a classic of the spy thriller genre.

If you read only one book this year, this is it. Action, adventure, rebellion, provocative foreign agents, characters you can sink your teeth into. If you're looking for a new spy thriller series that will stay with you long after you turn the last page, look no further.

*Recommended for fans of Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne, and Brad Thor's Scot Harvath.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*L**A: Wild Justice (Harry Bauer Book 7) *













*SOMETIMES...THINGS AREN'T ALWAYS AS THEY SEEM...

USA TODAY & Amazon 2-million copy bestselling author BLAKE BANNER is back with a brand new gripping thriller series!*

Billionaire philanthropist, Senator Charles Cavendish, is head of the renowned Cavendish Foundation, known for building schools and hospitals in Third World countries, and for sponsoring clean water, vaccination and sanitation projects to help vulnerable kids and communities the world over. He is one of the ‘good guys’.

And Cobra has decided he must die, and Harry Bauer must kill him.

He must die because he is evil. His foundation is a front for arms dealing and his support for terrorist groups, who pay him in oil. Bauer is skeptical, but when he learns that Cavendish supplied Mohammed Ben-Amini with the chemical weapons to wipe out the village of Belandhawa, in Helmand province, his skepticism turns to murderous anger.

The problem is, Cavendish lives in an electronic fortress in Pacific Palisades; Bauer can’t get close to him, and when he tries to use Cavendish’s beautiful, naïve assistant, Sheila Newton, things start to unravel badly. Suddenly Bauer doesn’t know who is his enemy, and who is his ally.

But one thing is clear, when Harry Bauer is out for blood, whoever his enemy is, they’re on the wrong side…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Cleaner (John Milton Series Book 1) *













*John Milton is the man the government calls when they want a problem to go away... but what happens when he’s the one who needs to disappear?*

After a botched job leaves a bloody trail, government assassin John Milton does the one thing he’s never done before: he hides.

Disappearing into London’s bustling East End and holing up in a vacant flat, Milton becomes involved with his neighbour Sharon and her troubled son Elijah, who are caught in an increasingly bloody turf war between two rival gangs.

Unable to ignore the threat, Milton sets about protecting mother and son, meeting violence with violence. But his involvement puts him in the sights of the government’s next best killer, and before long Milton is not just fighting to save a family and a home - he’s fighting to stay alive...

*If you like Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne, you won't be able to put down the compulsively addictive John Milton series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**edeemer (John Milton Series Book 12) *













*Over 1m copies sold. Have you met Milton?*

Rio de Janeiro. Brazilians call it _Cidade Maravilhosa_ - the Marvellous City – but crime festers in its _favelas_ like cancer.

John Milton is visiting an old friend who runs a close protection business guarding the city's elite. Milton offers to stand in when one of his bodyguards doesn’t turn up for work. The job? Take the wife and daughter of an anti-corruption judge to a school recital and bring them back again. Simple?

Not so much. The girl is snatched off the street and Milton is nearly killed. As he recovers at a Group Fifteen safe house, he decides on two objectives.

First, find the girl.

Second, punish the kidnappers for what they’ve done.

Milton’s trip becomes a lethal quest into the heart of the lawless slums and against the gangs who wield the real power in Rio. But Milton won’t stop there – he’ll chase them right into the horrific heart of darkness until his special brand of justice has been well and truly served.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**onders of Life: Exploring the Most Extraordinary Phenomenon in the Universe*













In _Wonders of Life_:_ Exploring the Most Extraordinary Force in the Universe_, the definitive companion to the Discovery Science Channel series, Professor Brian Cox takes us on an incredible journey to discover the most complex, diverse, and unique force in the universe: life itself.

Through his voyage of discovery, international bestselling author Brian Cox explains how the astonishing inventiveness of nature came about and uncovers the milestones in the epic journey from the origin of life to our own lives, with beautiful full-color illustrations throughout. From spectacular fountains of superheated water at the bottom of the Atlantic to the deepest rainforest, Cox seeks out the places where the biggest questions about life may be answered: What is life? Why do we need water? Why does life end?

Physicist and professor Brian Cox uncovers the secrets of life in the most unexpected locations and in the most stunning detail in this beautiful full-color volume.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*O**nce an Eagle: A Novel *













*“Once an Eagle is simply the best work of fiction on leadership in print.” —General Martin E. Dempsey, 18th Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff*

Required reading for West Point and Marine Corps cadets, _Once An Eagle_ is the story of one special man, a soldier named Sam Damon, and his adversary over a lifetime, fellow officer Courtney Massengale. Damon is a professional who puts duty, honor, and the men he commands above self-interest. Massengale, however, brilliantly advances by making the right connections behind the lines and in Washington's corridors of power. Beginning in the French countryside during the Great War, the conflict between these adversaries solidifies in the isolated garrison life marking peacetime, intensifies in the deadly Pacific jungles of World War II, and reaches its treacherous conclusion in the last major battleground of the Cold War—Vietnam. Now reissued with a new foreword by acclaimed historian Carlo D'Este, here is an unforgettable story of a man who embodies the best in our nation—and in us all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*N**ever Cry Wolf *













*This international bestseller that changed the way we look at wolves “opens new horizons in understanding animal nature and intelligence” (Newsday).*

In 1948, Farley Mowat landed in the far north of Manitoba, Canada, a young biologist sent to investigate the region’s dwindling population of caribou. Many people thought that the caribous’ conspicuous decline had been caused by the tundra’s most notorious predator: the wolf. Alone among the howling canine packs, Mowat expected to find the bloodthirsty beasts of popular conception. Instead, over the course of a summer spent observing the powerful animals, Mowat discovered an animal species with a remarkable capacity for loyalty, virtue, and playfulness.

Praised for its humor and engrossing narrative, _Never Cry Wolf_ describes a group of wolves whose interactions and behaviors seem strikingly similar to our own. Mowat humanizes these animals that have long been demonized, turning the widespread narrative of the “savage wolf” on its head and inspiring many governments to enact protective legislation for the North’s most mysterious creature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he World: A Brief Introduction *













*New York Times Bestseller

An invaluable primer from Richard Haass, president of the Council on Foreign Relations, that will help anyone, expert and non-expert alike, navigate a time in which many of our biggest challenges come from the world beyond our borders.*

Like it or not, we live in a global era, in which what happens thousands of miles away has the ability to affect our lives. This time, it is a Coronavirus known as Covid-19, which originated in a Chinese city many had never heard of but has spread to the corners of the earth. Next time it could well be another infectious disease from somewhere else. Twenty years ago it was a group of terrorists trained in Afghanistan and armed with box-cutters who commandeered four airplanes and flew them into buildings (and in one case a field) and claimed nearly three thousand lives. Next time it could be terrorists who use a truck bomb or gain access to a weapon of mass destruction. In 2016 hackers in a nondescript office building in Russia traveled virtually in cyberspace to manipulate America's elections. Now they have burrowed into our political life. In recent years, severe hurricanes and large fires linked to climate change have ravaged parts of the earth; in the future we can anticipate even more serious natural disasters. In 2008, it was a global financial crisis caused by mortgage-backed securities in America, but one day it could well be a financial contagion originating in Europe, Asia, or Africa. This is the new normal of the 21st century.

_The World _is designed to provide readers of any age and experience with the essential background and building blocks they need to make sense of this complicated and interconnected world. It will empower them to manage the flood of daily news. Readers will become more informed, discerning citizens, better able to arrive at sound, independent judgments. While it is impossible to predict what the next crisis will be or where it will originate, those who read _The World _will have what they need to understand its basics and the principal choices for how to respond.

In short, this book will make readers more globally literate and put them in a position to make sense of this era. Global literacy--knowing how the world works--is a must, as what goes on outside a country matters enormously to what happens inside. Although the United States is bordered by two oceans, those oceans are not moats. And the so-called Vegas rule--what happens there stays there--does not apply in today's world to anyone anywhere. U.S. foreign policy is uniquely American, but the world Americans seek to shape is not. Globalization can be both good and bad, but it is not something that individuals or countries can opt out of. Even if we want to ignore the world, it will not ignore us. The choice we face is how to respond.

We are connected to this world in all sorts of ways. We need to better understand it, both its promise and its threats, in order to make informed choices, be it as students, citizens, voters, parents, employees, or investors. To help readers do just that, _The World_ focuses on essential history, what makes each region of the world tick, the many challenges globalization presents, and the most influential countries, events, and ideas. Explaining complex ideas with wisdom and clarity, Richard Haass's _The World_ is an evergreen book that will remain relevant and useful as history continues to unfold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Scotland: A History from Earliest Times Second Edition,*













*Five hundred million years of Scottish history from the author of Arthur and the Lost Kingdoms: “Deserves a prominent place in the history canon” (Scots Magazine).*

Covering the Ice Age to the recent Scottish Referendum, the acclaimed historian and author explores the history of the Scottish nation. Focusing on key moments such as the Battle of Bannockburn and the Jacobite risings, Moffat also features other episodes in history that are perhaps less well documented.

From prehistoric timber halls to inventions and literature, Moffat’s epic explores the drama of battle, change, loss, and innovation interspersed with the lives of ordinary Scottish folk, the men and women who defined a nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C**hesapeake Requiem: A Year with the Watermen of Vanishing Tangier Island *













*THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER 

A brilliant, soulful, and timely portrait of a two-hundred-year-old crabbing community in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay as it faces extinction.

A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR: Washington Post,* *NPR, Outside, *_*Smithsonian,*_ *Bloomberg, Science Friday, Christian Science Monitor, Chicago Review of Books, and Kirkus *

"BEAUTIFUL, HAUNTING AND TRUE." — Hampton Sides • “GORGEOUS. A TRULY REMARKABLE BOOK.” — Beth Macy • "GRIPPING. FANTASTIC." — _Outside_ • "CAPTIVATING." — _Washington Post_ • "POWERFUL." — Bill McKibben • "VIVID. HARROWING AND MOVING." —_ Science _• "A MASTERFUL NARRATIVE." — _Christian Science Monitor _• "THE BEST NONFICTION BOOK OF THE YEAR." — Stephen L. Carter/_Bloomberg_

Tangier Island, Virginia, is a community unique on the American landscape. Mapped by John Smith in 1608, settled during the American Revolution, the tiny sliver of mud is home to 470 hardy people who live an isolated and challenging existence, with one foot in the 21st century and another in times long passed. They are separated from their countrymen by the nation’s largest estuary, and a twelve-mile boat trip across often tempestuous water—the same water that for generations has made Tangier’s fleet of small fishing boats a chief source for the rightly prized Chesapeake Bay blue crab, and has lent the island its claim to fame as the softshell crab capital of the world.

Yet for all of its long history, and despite its tenacity, Tangier is disappearing. The very water that has long sustained it is erasing the island day by day, wave by wave. It has lost two-thirds of its land since 1850, and still its shoreline retreats by fifteen feet a year—meaning this storied place will likely succumb first among U.S. towns to the effects of climate change. Experts reckon that, barring heroic intervention by the federal government, islanders could be forced to abandon their home within twenty-five years. Meanwhile, the graves of their forebears are being sprung open by encroaching tides, and the conservative and deeply religious Tangiermen ponder the end times. 

_Chesapeake Requiem_ is an intimate look at the island’s past, present and tenuous future, by an acclaimed journalist who spent much of the past two years living among Tangier’s people, crabbing and oystering with its watermen, and observing its long traditions and odd ways. What emerges is the poignant tale of a world that has, quite nearly, gone by—and a leading-edge report on the coming fate of countless coastal communities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**utch Girl: Audrey Hepburn and World War II *












Twenty-five years after her passing, Audrey Hepburn remains the most beloved of all Hollywood stars, known as much for her role as UNICEF ambassador as for films like _Roman Holiday _and _Breakfast at Tiffany's._ Several biographies have chronicled her stardom, but none has covered her intense experiences through five years of Nazi occupation in the Netherlands. According to her son, Luca Dotti, "The war made my mother who she was." Audrey Hepburn's war included participation in the Dutch Resistance, working as a doctor's assistant during the "Bridge Too Far" battle of Arnhem, the brutal execution of her uncle, and the ordeal of the Hunger Winter of 1944. She also had to contend with the fact that her father was a Nazi agent and her mother was pro-Nazi for the first two years of the occupation. But the war years also brought triumphs as Audrey became Arnhem's most famous young ballerina. Audrey's own reminiscences, new interviews with people who knew her in the war, wartime diaries, and research in classified Dutch archives shed light on the riveting, untold story of Audrey Hepburn under fire in World War II. Also included is a section of color and black-and-white photos. Many of these images are from Audrey's personal collection and are published here for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**arine!: The Life of Chesty Puller*













*The gripping story of an extraordinary American hero, the most decorated man in US Marine Corps history, from a New York Times–bestselling author.*

_“We are flanked on both sides by an enemy that outnumbers us 29:1. They can’t get away from us now!”_ —Lewis B. “Chesty” Puller, USMC

In the glorious chronicles of the US Marine Corps, no name is more revered than that of Lt. Gen. Lewis B. “Chesty” Puller. The only fighting man to receive the Navy Cross five separate times—a military honor second only to the Congressional Medal of Honor—he was the epitome of a professional warrior. A son of the South, descendant of Robert E. Lee, and cousin to George S. Patton, Puller began his enlisted career during World War I and moved up through the ranks as he proved his battlefield mettle in Haiti and Nicaragua, with the Horse Marines in Peking, in the Pacific Theater of World War II, and in the nightmarish winter engagements of the Korean War.

Fearless and seemingly indestructible, adored by the troops he championed yet forced into early retirement by a high command that resented his “lowly” beginnings and unwillingness to play politics, Puller remains one of most towering figures in American military history. Bestselling military biographer Burke Davis paints the definitive portrait of this extraordinary marine hero.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P**irates of the Milky Way Box Set: Books 1-10 *













When the League moves on a golden planet deep inside Republican territory, war breaks out. Competing forms of galactic government fight to the death. AIs strategize, teleporting star fleets and space-based weapons systems across vast distances in an epic interstellar conflict.

Outgunned and desperate for more ships, the Republic turns to privateers, recruiting law-skirting companies from the fabled planet of Lute and offering huge rewards for their service.

One man, Captain Christopher Raleigh, flies the Ultima Mule with a crew of brilliant misfits. Together, they set out to teach the League a lesson or two, and collect multiple bounties along the way . . .


Fans of The Expanse and Firefly, your next series is here! This epic space opera is finally available in one volume! With hundreds of five-star ratings and over a quarter million online views while running as a serial, Pirates of the Milky Way has entertained thousands and can now be easily binged. Download all ten books, the complete series, for one low price today!

Two-time Kindle Scout winner, veteran science fiction and fantasy author Jaxon Reed presents a magnum opus, featuring ten full length, rip-roaring, action-packed space opera novels. Fist fights, gun battles, intergalactic warfare . . . it’s all here, along with touching love stories and wicked bad guys. See who wins, who loses, who dies and who changes sides in this epic tale of adventure set in deep space!

Books in this box set include the following: Digital Assassin
Clarion's Call
Condor Rising
Halcyon's Heirs
Solar Storm
Tetrarch's Dilemma
Operation Starfold
Golden Alliance
Subversive Elements
Terminus Epsilon

Trigger warning: Rape is mentioned in the past tense via memories and discussed as a tool of government oppression along with other forms of state-sponsored torture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Colossus Collection : A Space Fantasy Adventure Box Set (Books 1-7 + Bonus Material) *













*1900 pages of space opera adventure for fans of Firefly, Killjoys, and the Mandalorian...Holly Drake just got out of prison... but that doesn't mean she’s free.*
The City of Jade Spires is no paradise, though everything about it says otherwise: the glimmering jade towers, the glow of a gas giant, and the 6 Moons balanced between four supposedly equal races.

Serving an unfair sentence like Holly’s clears up such a gross misconception pretty quick. When she walks free due to the intervention of a mysterious source, she soon realizes they want her to do something:

*Steal a priceless jewel about to be moved off-planet.*
With a record like hers—fair or not, that doesn’t matter—it’s the only work she can find. Her old life is over and there’s no bringing it back. Problem is, she has no idea how to pull off a heist and precious little time to figure it out.

But giving up was never an option. If it was, she wouldn't have landed in prison in the first place.

Why Holly? Who’s pulling her strings? And just how far across the 6 Moons system and into danger will she have to go for answers before time runs out?

Fans of _Firefly, Leverage_, and _The Mandalorian_ will enjoy this moon-hopping adventure in a far away solar system. Grab your copy of_ The Colossus Collection_ today!

*Included in this box set (over 500,000 words of intrigue, adventure, and action):*


Book 1:_ Eye of the Colossus_
Book 2: _Hands of the Colossus_
Book 3: _Heart of the Colossus_
Book 4: _Shadow of the Colossus_
Book 5: _Birth of the Colossus_
Book 6: _Reach of the Colossus_
Book 7: _Reign of the Colossus_
_Across the Aether_ an 18000 word novella
_Angels and Amulets_ an 18000 word novella
_Six Shadows_ a 16000 word novella


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**aptain Quasar: The Complete Series: A Humorous Space Opera Boxed Set*













*Get the Captain Quasar Boxset, featuring all three hilarious books in this romp through space and time. Perfect for fans of Galaxy Quest, Guardians of the Galaxy, and Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.*

Captain Quasar is out of time.

Pursued by vengeful Goobalob toll collectors, savage Arachnoid bounty hunters, and formidable Amazonians, Captain Bartholomew Quasar must do whatever he can to keep the crew of the Effervescent Magnitude out of harm's way.

All in a day's work—except time is not on his side.

Torn from the present to relive his past, he vows to keep mistakes from occurring the second time around. But is he doomed to repeat history? Or can he erase his regrets? Villains will be vanquished.

*Lives will be lost. Bonds will be betrayed. Heroes will be heroic. Join the crew of the Effervescent Magnitude in this special edition omnibus for a side-splitting time-travel space adventure the likes of which you've never seen!*

_*Books Included in the Set:*
Book 1: _The Space-Time Conundrum
_Book 2: _The Mass-Exodus Reversal
_Book 3: _The Phaze-Worlds Dilemma


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*T**he Girl, the Gold Watch & Everything: A Novel *













From John D. MacDonald, one of the enduring American novelists of the twentieth century, comes a science fiction classic with a timeless premise. An aimless young man discovers a way to stop the world in its tracks—and that’s when his life truly begins.

*Introduction by Dean Koontz*

Once an ordinary math teacher, Omar Krepps developed a knack for gambling, amassed a fabulous fortune, and spent the rest of his life traveling the world and giving away his millions. Upon his death, however, Krepps bequeaths nothing to his nephew and only living blood relative, Kirby Winter—nothing, that is, except an antique watch and a sealed letter to be opened after one year.

But Kirby has much more in his possession than he realizes. The watch has the power to manipulate time. Not only does this revelation shed light on the mystery of his uncle’s life, it puts Kirby on the path to unimaginable wealth and a new lease on love . . . as well as a whole host of deadly troubles. Even in a universe where time is no issue, Kirby must tread carefully to stay one step ahead of danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**tarlight Enclave: A Novel (The Way of the Drow Book 1) *













*From New York Times bestselling author R. A. Salvatore comes a new trilogy and adventure of Drizzt and fantasy’s beloved characters from Dungeons & Dragons’ Forgotten Realms.*

After the settling dust of the demon uprising and two years of peace, rumblings from the Menzoberranzan drow have Jarlaxle nervous. Worried his allies may be pulled into a Civil War between the great Houses, he is eager to ensure Zaknafein is armed with weapons befitting his skill, including one in particular: _Khazid’hea_. A powerful artifact, the sword known as “Cutter” has started wars, corrupted its users, and spilled the blood of many, many people. Nonetheless—or maybe because of that—the rogue Jarlaxle and a small group of friends will go on an expedition looking for the weapon’s last wielder, Doum’wielle, in the freezing north, for she may be the key to unlocking the sword’s potential…and perhaps the key to preventing the bloodshed looming over the Underdark.

And as they explore the top of the world, Drizzt is on a journey of his own—both spiritual and physical. He wants to introduce his daughter Brie to Grandmaster Kane and the practices that have been so central to his beliefs. But, having only recently come back from true transcendence, the drow ranger is no longer sure what his beliefs mean anymore. He is on a path to determining the future, not just for his family, but perhaps the entire northlands of the Realms themselves.

Two different roads. On one, Jarlaxle and Zaknefein are on a quest to find pieces that could offer salvation to Menzoberranzan. On the other, Drizzt seeks answers that could offer salvation to not just his soul, but _all _souls.

And no matter the outcome of either journey, the Realms will never be the same again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ort: A Novel of Discworld *













Terry Pratchett's profoundly irreverent novels are consistent number one bestseller in England, where they have catapulted him into the highest echelons of parody next to Mark Twain, Kurt Vonnegut, Douglas Adams, and Carl Hiaasen.

In this Discworld installment, Death comes to Mort with an offer he can't refuse -- especially since being, well, _dead_ isn't compulsory.As Death's apprentice, he'll have free board and lodging, use of the company horse, and he won't need time off for family funerals. The position is everything Mort thought he'd ever wanted, until he discovers that this perfect job can be a killer on his love life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**ogfather: A Novel of Discworld*













It’s the most wonderful time of the year, Hogswatchnight, when the Hogfather himself dons his red suit and climbs in his sleigh pulled by—of course—eight hogs, to shower gifts across Discworld. But when the fat man goes missing, someone has to sit in. It’s up to Death to take up the reigns—otherwise the sun won’t shine tomorrow . . . or ever again.

Who would want to harm Discworld's most beloved icon? Very few things are held sacred in this twisted, corrupt, heartless—and oddly familiar—universe, but the Hogfather is one of them. Yet here it is, Hogswatchnight, that most joyous and acquisitive of times, and the jolly, old, red-suited gift-giver has vanished without a trace. And there's something shady going on involving an uncommonly psychotic member of the Assassins' Guild and certain representatives of Ankh-Morpork's rather extensive criminal element. Suddenly Discworld's entire myth system is unraveling at an alarming rate. Drastic measures must be taken, which is why Death himself is taking up the reins of the fat man's vacated sleigh . . . which, in turn, has Death's level-headed granddaughter, Susan, racing to unravel the nasty, humbuggian mess before the holiday season goes straight to hell and takes everyone along with it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**ame Kind of Different As Me Movie Edition: A Modern-Day Slave, an International Art Dealer, and the Unlikely Woman Who Bound Them Together *













*A critically acclaimed #1 New York Times bestseller with more than one million copies in print and a major motion picture! Gritty with pain, betrayal, and brutality, this incredible true story also shines with an unexpected, life-changing love.*

Meet Denver, raised under plantation-style slavery in Louisiana until he escaped the “Man” in the 1960’s by hopping a train. Untrusting, uneducated, and violent, he spends 18 years on the streets of Dallas and Fort Worth.

Meet Ron Hall, a self-made millionaire in the world of high-priced deals—an international arts dealer who moves between upscale New York galleries and celebrities.

It seems unlikely that these two men would meet under normal circumstances, but when Deborah Hall, Ron's wife, meets Denver, she sees him through God's eyes of compassion. When Deborah is diagnosed with cancer, she charges Ron with the mission of helping Denver.

From this request, an extraordinary friendship forms between Denver and Ron, changing them both forever. A tale told in two unique voices, _Same Kind of Different as Me_ weaves two completely different life experiences into one common journey. There is pain and laughter, doubt and tears, and in the end a triumphal story that readers will never forget.

Bonus material in this special movie edition includes:


A new epilogue with updates on the authors since the release of the original book
The amazing story behind the movie, how it got made, and the incredible experiences while filming in Jackson, MS
Photos from the movie set


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder at an Irish Wedding (An Irish Village Mystery Book 2) *













*A celebrity wedding in a small Irish village goes from festive to funerary when the best man is murdered in this cozy mystery novel.*

Any wedding is a big deal in the County Cork village of Kilbane, but with a local lad marrying a famous fashion model at Kilbane Castle, there’s no talk of anything but the upcoming nuptials. Siobhán O’Sullivan and her five siblings have their plates full catering the three-day affair from their bistro. But the celebratory mood suddenly turns sober when the best man is found murdered in the woods.

For Siobhán, the tragic turn is more than grist for the gossip mill. Her beau, Macdara Flannery, is the prime suspect—and she intends to clear his name. Now, like the bride walking down the aisle, Siobhán needs to watch her step. For as she gets closer to unveiling the truth, the murderer is planning a very chilly reception for her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*L**ittle Boy Lost: An absolutely unputdownable crime and mystery thriller (Detective Mackenzie Price Book 3) *













*The clear sky burst into flames of peach and gold, illuminating the small body leaning against the rocks. He looked even smaller than he had in the photos, purple marks blemishing his neck. His eyes were open, staring ahead at the vastness of the still water.*

When three nine-year-old boys go missing on a field trip to Lakemore’s annual spring festival, panic tears through the small town. *Detective Mackenzie Price* and her partner *Nick Blackwood* lead the search, but no trace of the boys is found—until one of them is found murdered, a note stuffed down his throat.

*“Find Johnny’s killer, or they all die.”*

Johnny was supposedly a victim of Jeremiah, a serial killer Nick helped put behind bars nearly a decade ago for the murder of ten young boys. But when Mack and Nick pay him a visit, he claims that he knows nothing—and that he remains innocent of Johnny’s murder.

*Then a second boy is found, another clue left on his body, leaving just one left alive.* Desperate to save the last boy’s life, Mackenzie and Nick comb over Jeremiah’s case, only to discover proof of a shocking cover-up—and a killer who will stop at nothing to right the wrongs of the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Fallen Girls: An absolutely unputdownable and gripping crime thriller (Detective Clara Jefferies Book 1) *













*She didn’t notice the corn stalks shiver a few feet to her right. By the time she looked up, the man towered above her. In a single movement he wrapped one thick hand around her waist, the other he clamped over her mouth, muffling her screams.

Detective Clara Jefferies* has spent years running from her childhood in Alber, Utah. But when she hears that her baby sister *Delilah *has disappeared, she knows that the peaceful community will be shattered, her family vulnerable, and that that she must face up to her past and go home.

Clara returns to find that her mother, Ardeth, has isolated her family by moving to the edge of town, in the shadow of the mountains. Ardeth refuses to talk to the police and won’t let Clara through the front door, believing she and her sister-wives can protect their own. But Clara knows better than anyone that her mother isn’t always capable of protecting her children.

When Clara finds out that *two more girls have disappeared*, all last seen around the cornfields near her family’s home, she realizes it’s not just Delilah who’s in danger.* And then she gets a call that a body has been found…

Clara will have to dig deep into the town’s secrets if she’s going to find Delilah. But that will mean confronting the reason she left. And as she gets closer to Delilah, she might be putting her more at risk…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Man of Affairs *













Sam Glidden owed all his success to the opportunities he'd received from Thomas McGann, president of the Harrison Corporation. But now McGann was dead, and Mike Dean, a wildly flamboyant business speculator, was looking to add the Harrison Corporation to his long list of conquests.

McGann's spoiled offspring, Tommy and Louise, saw the chance to make instant big bucks by selling out their shares. But Sam Glidden couldn't stand to see everything he'd worked for gobbled up by a barracuda like Mike Dean. So he wangled an invitation to the sand-and-surf soiree Dean planned for Louise and Tommy in the Bahamas ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**ontrary Pleasure *












For years the Delevan family image reflected only the best of everything - wealth, position, influence, and the kind of expensive good looks that take generations to cultivate. No one dared suspect that their glittering façade, their cherished privacy masked hidden lusts, furtive pleasures and twisted dreams that would soon erupt into a pattern of strange violence that threatened to destroy them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*P**erfect Little Children: A Novel *













*The New York Times bestselling author of The Monogram Murders and Woman with a Secret returns with a sharp, captivating, and expertly plotted tale of psychological suspense.*

All Beth has to do is drive her son to his soccer game, watch him play, and then return home. Just because she knows her ex-best friend lives near the field, that doesn’t mean she has to drive past her house and try to catch a glimpse of her.

Why would Beth do that and risk dredging up painful memories? She hasn’t seen Flora for twelve years. She doesn’t want to see her today—or ever again. But she can’t resist. She parks outside the open gates of Newnham House, watches from across the road as Flora arrives and calls to her children Thomas and Emily to get out of the car.

Except . . . There’s something terribly wrong. Flora looks the same, only older. Twelve years ago, Thomas and Emily were five and three years old. Today, they look precisely as they did then. They are Thomas and Emily without a doubt, but they haven’t changed at all. They are no taller, no older. Why haven’t they grown? How is it possible that they haven’t grown up?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*P**retty Girls: A Novel *













_Sisters. Strangers. Survivors._

More than twenty years ago, Claire and Lydia’s teenaged sister Julia vanished without a trace. The two women have not spoken since, and now their lives could not be more different. Claire is the glamorous trophy wife of an Atlanta millionaire. Lydia, a single mother, dates an ex-con and struggles to make ends meet. But neither has recovered from the horror and heartbreak of their shared loss—a devastating wound that's cruelly ripped open when Claire's husband is killed.

The disappearance of a teenage girl and the murder of a middle-aged man, almost a quarter-century apart: what could connect them? Forming a wary truce, the surviving sisters look to the past to find the truth, unearthing the secrets that destroyed their family all those years ago . . . and uncovering the possibility of redemption, and revenge, where they least expect it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Angel: A shocking new thriller – read if you dare! *













*THE TRUTH WON’T STAY LOCKED UP FOREVER*

When a burned body is found in a disused signal box, suspicion falls on lonely teenager Gabriel Webb. There’s no doubt he was at the scene of the crime, but does he really deserve what awaits him in prison?

DS Imogen Grey is certain there’s more to the case than meets the eye. But while she struggles to convince those around her of the truth, her partner DS Adrian Miles is distracted by his own demons.

When a brutal double murder is reported, their investigation is stopped in its tracks. Is the body in the box even who they thought it was? The duo realise Gabriel might have been locked up for a crime he didn’t commit. But with enemies watching Gabriel’s every move, they may be too late.

*Perfect for fans of Karin Slaughter and Angela Marsons*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Darkness Within: A heart-pounding thriller that will leave you reeling *













*A gripping new thriller debut that asks the question, how deep in our hearts does evil lie?*

When critically ill Jacob Wilson is given a life-saving heart transplant, his parents are relieved that their loving son has been saved.

However, before long, his family are forced to accept that something has changed in Jacob. Their once loving son is slowly being replaced by a violent man whose mood swings leave them terrified – but is it their fault?

Jacob’s girlfriend, Rosie, is convinced the man she loves is suffering from stress. But when his moods turn on her, she begins to doubt herself – and she can only hide the bruises for so long.

When a terrible crime is committed, Jacob’s family are forced to confront their darkest fears. Has the boy they raised become a monster? Or is someone else to blame?

This is a spellbinding crime novel with a dark heart that will stay with you long after you close the book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Minotaur: A Jake Grafton Novel (Jake Grafton Series Book 2)*













*From a New York Times–bestselling author: A military pilot is entangled in the hunt for a Cold War spy selling high-tech secrets to the USSR.*

Navy pilot Jake Grafton flies fighter jets with ice water in his veins. But when he’s assigned a desk job in the Pentagon as the head of a top-secret stealth bomber program, his nerve is tested as never before. Colleagues start dying mysteriously, test flights are sabotaged, and the program is threatened at every level. If Grafton can’t infiltrate a web of espionage and counterespionage centered on the deadly traitor code-named the Minotaur, he stands to lose much more than just his career.

_The Minotaur _is an exhilarating thriller revealing the complexities of military technology R&D by the acclaimed author of _Flight of the Intruder_, _The Red Horseman_, and other novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Cardinal of the Kremlin (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 3) *













*In this electrifying #1 New York Times bestselling thriller from Tom Clancy, a silent war between the USA and Russia will decide the fate of the world—and Jack Ryan is behind enemy lines.*

Two men possess vital data on Russia’s Star Wars missile defense system. One of them is CARDINAL—America's highest agent in the Kremlin—and he's about to be terminated by the KGB. The other is the one American who can save CARDINAL and lead the world to the brink of peace...or war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A**rctic Storm Rising: A Novel (Nick Flynn Book 1) *













*First in a new series from New York Times bestselling author Dale Brown, featuring U.S. Air Force intelligence officer Nick Flynn on the hunt for Russian commandos in the mountains of Alaska.*

After a CIA covert mission goes badly awry, U.S. Air Force intelligence officer Nicholas Flynn is exiled to guard a remote radar post along Alaska’s Arctic frontier. This dead-end assignment is designed to put his career permanently on ice, but Flynn’s not the type to fade quietly into obscurity...

As winter storms pound Alaska and northern Canada, Russian aircraft begin penetrating deep into friendly airspace. Are these rehearsals for a possible first strike, using Russia’s new long-range stealth cruise missiles? Or is some other motive driving the Kremlin to take ever-increasing risks along the hostile Arctic frontier separating two of the world’s great powers?

When an American F-22 collides with one of the Russian interlopers, things go south fast—in seconds, missiles are fired. There are no survivors. Despite horrific weather, Flynn and his security team are ordered to parachute into the area in a desperate bid to reach the crash sites ahead of the Russians. It’s now obvious that the Pentagon and CIA are withholding vital information, but Flynn and his men have no choice but to make the dangerous jump.

Soon they’re caught in a deadly game of hide-and-seek with Spetsnaz commandos operating covertly on American soil. It seems that the F-22s and their Russian counterparts aren’t the first aircraft to have gone missing in these desolate mountains. The Kremlin is hunting for the first prototype of its new stealth bomber—which vanished on what was supposed to be a test flight…while loaded with nuclear-armed stealth cruise missiles.

As Russia and the U.S. square off on the brink of all-out-war, it’s up to Nick to find the missing bomber…and prevent a potential nuclear holocaust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**orensics: What Bugs, Burns, Prints, DNA, and More Tell Us About Crime *













*Bestselling author of Broken Ground “offers fascinating glimpses” into the real world of criminal forensics from its beginnings to the modern day (The Boston Globe).*

The dead can tell us all about themselves: where they came from, how they lived, how they died, and, of course, who killed them. Using the messages left by a corpse, a crime scene, or the faintest of human traces, forensic scientists unlock the mysteries of the past and serve justice. In _Forensics_, international bestselling crime author Val McDermid guides readers through this field, drawing on interviews with top-level professionals, ground-breaking research, and her own experiences on the scene.

Along the way, McDermid discovers how maggots collected from a corpse can help determine one’s time of death; how a DNA trace a millionth the size of a grain of salt can be used to convict a killer; and how a team of young Argentine scientists led by a maverick American anthropologist were able to uncover the victims of a genocide.

Prepare to travel to war zones, fire scenes, and autopsy suites as McDermid comes into contact with both extraordinary bravery and wickedness, tracing the history of forensics from its earliest beginnings to the cutting-edge science of the modern day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**leopatra: The Queen Who Challenged Rome and Conquered Eternity *













*One of Italy’s most revered cultural figures reconstructs the extraordinary life of the legendary Cleopatra at the height of her power in this epic story of passion, intrigue, betrayal, and war.*

Our world today would not be the same without Cleopatra. While she is one of the most famous figures in history, the legendary Egyptian queen remains, in many ways, an enigma. In this mesmerizing history, Alberto Angela offers a fresh and dynamic portrait of this extraordinary ruler, revealing a strikingly modern woman born in an ancient era and skilled in the art of diplomacy and war, who would conquer the heart of a general—Marc Antony—and Rome itself.

_Cleopatra_ focuses on a twenty-year period that marked a sweeping change in Roman history, beginning with the assassination of Julius Caesar that led to the end of the Republic, and ending with the suicides of Antony and Cleopatra and the birth of the Augustan Empire. Angela brings the people, stories, customs, and traditions of this fascinating period alive as he transports us to the chaotic streets of the capital of the ancient world, the exotic port of Alexandria in Egypt, and to the bloody battlefields where an empire was won and lost. 

Meticulously researched and rich with vivid detail, this sweeping history, reminiscent of the works of Simon Schama, Mary Beard’s _SPQR_, and Tom Holland’s _Rubicon_, recreates this remarkable era and the woman at its turbulent center.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**mperors of Rome: The Monsters: From Tiberius to Theodora, AD 14–548 (History of Terror) *












As with everything else, there were good and bad Roman emperors. The good, like Trajan (98117), Hadrian (11713, Antoninus Pius (138161) and Marcus Aurelius (161180) were largely civilized and civilizing. The bad, on the other hand, were sometimes nothing less than monsters, exhibiting varying degrees of corruption, cruelty, depravity and insanity. It is a sobering thought that these ogres were responsible for governing the greatest civilization in the world, simultaneously terrorizing, brutalizing and massacring. Tiberius, Caligula, Nero, Domitian, Commodus, Caracella, Elagabalus, Septimius Severus, Diocletian, Maximinus Thrax, Justinian and Theodora all had more bad days than good; they are all covered in this book.Their exploits have, of course, been well documented since classical times but much of the coverage can only be called gratuitous, sensationalist or tabloid. This book is different because it is based on primary sources and evidence and attempts to balance out the shocking with any mitigating aspects in each of their lives. Many of our monsters have some redeeming factors and it is important that these are exposed if a true record of their lives is to be conveyed. The book also examines how each of the twelve has been treated for posterity in literature, theatre and film, and the lessons intended to be drawn from popular culture through the ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**trathclyde and the Anglo-Saxons in the Viking Age *













*The acclaimed medievalist examines the rise and fall of the last kingdom of the North Britons and their influence on the Anglo-Saxons.*

During the Viking period, the Kingdom of Strathclyde stretched across what is now southern Scotland and northern England. Also known as Cumbria, its kings ruled from Govan on the outskirts of present-day Glasgow. Shining a spotlight on these North Britons, or “Cumbrians,” this volume chronicles their relations with Anglo-Saxon England from the ninth to eleventh centuries AD.

In the tenth century, Strathclyde extended its rule southward from Clydesdale to the Solway Firth, bringing their language and culture to a region that had been in English hands for more than two hundred years. They played a key role in the political events of the time, from leading their armies in battle to forging treaties and preserve a fragile peace.

The extensive Cumbrian realm was eventually conquered by the Scots, but is still memorialized today by the English county of Cumbria. How this county acquired the name of a long-vanished kingdom centered on the River Clyde is one of the mysteries explored in this book. The story of Strathclyde and the Anglo-Saxons is an important chapter in the saga of England and Scotland as they emerged from the Dark Ages as the countries we know today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Men Who Lost America: British Leadership, the American Revolution and the Fate of the Empire *













*Questioning popular belief, a historian and re-examines what exactly led to the British Empire’s loss of the American Revolution.*

The loss of America was an unexpected defeat for the powerful British Empire. Common wisdom has held that incompetent military commanders and political leaders in Britain must have been to blame, but were they? This intriguing book makes a different argument. Weaving together the personal stories of ten prominent men who directed the British dimension of the war, historian Andrew O’Shaughnessy dispels the incompetence myth and uncovers the real reasons that rebellious colonials were able to achieve their surprising victory. 

In interlinked biographical chapters, the author follows the course of the war from the perspectives of King George III, Prime Minister Lord North, military leaders including General Burgoyne, the Earl of Sandwich, and others who, for the most part, led ably and even brilliantly. Victories were frequent, and in fact the British conquered every American city at some stage of the Revolutionary War. Yet roiling political complexities at home, combined with the fervency of the fighting Americans, proved fatal to the British war effort. The book concludes with a penetrating assessment of the years after Yorktown, when the British achieved victories against the French and Spanish, thereby keeping intact what remained of the British Empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**ook Row: An Anecdotal and Pictorial History of the Antiquarian Book Trade *













*The American Story of the Bookstores on Fourth Avenue from the 1890s to the 1960s*

New York City has eight million stories, and this one unfolds just south of Fourteenth Street in Manhattan, on the seven blocks of Fourth Avenue bracketed by Union Square and Astor Place. There, for nearly eight decades from the 1890s to the 1960s, thrived the New York Booksellers’ Row, or Book Row.

This richly anecdotal memoir features historical photographs and the rags-to-riches tale of the Strand, which began its life as a book stall on Eighth Street and today houses 2.5 million volumes (or sixteen miles of books) in twelve miles of space. It’s a story cast with characters as legendary and colorful as the horse-betting, poker-playing, go-getter of a book dealer George D. Smith; the irascible Russian-born book hunter Peter Stammer; the visionary Theodore C. Schulte; Lou Cohen, founder of the still-surviving Argosy Book Store; and gentleman bookseller George Rubinowitz and his formidably shrewd wife, Jenny.

_Book Row_ remembers places that all lovers of books should never forget, like Biblo & Tamen, the shop that defied book-banning laws; the Green Book Shop, favored by John Dickson Carr; Ellenor Lowenstein’s world-renowned gastronomical Corner Book Shop (which was not on a corner); and the Abbey Bookshop, the last of the Fourth Avenue bookstores to close its doors.

Rising rents, street crime, urban redevelopment, and television are many of the reasons for the demise of Book Row, but in this volume, based on interviews with dozens of the people who bought, sold, collected, and breathed in its rare, bibliodiferous air, it lives again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**merican Jennie: The Remarkable Life of Lady Randolph Churchill*













*A frank account of the tempestuous life of the American mother of Britain’s most important twentieth-century politician.*


Brooklyn-born Jennie Jerome married into the British aristocracy in 1874, after a three-day romance. She became Lady Randolph Churchill, wife of a maverick politician and mother of the most famous British statesman of the century. Jennie Churchill was not merely the most talked about and controversial American woman in London society, she was a dynamic behind-the-scenes political force and a woman of sexual fearlessness at a time when women were not supposed to be sexually liberated. A concert pianist, magazine founder and editor, and playwright, she was also, above all, a devoted mother to Winston. In _American Jennie_, Anne Sebba draws on newly discovered personal correspondences and archives to examine the unusually powerful mutual infatuation between Jennie and her son and to relate the passionate and ultimately tragic career of the woman whom Winston described as having “the wine of life in her veins.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**erlin Diary *













*The author of the international bestseller The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich offers a personal account of life in Nazi Germany at the start of WWII.*

By the late 1930s, Adolf Hitler, Führer of the Nazi Party, had consolidated power in Germany and was leading the world into war. A young foreign correspondent was on hand to bear witness.

More than two decades prior to the publication of his acclaimed history, _The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich,_ William L. Shirer was a journalist stationed in Berlin. During his years in the Nazi capital, he kept a daily personal diary, scrupulously recording everything he heard and saw before being forced to flee the country in 1940.

_Berlin Diary_ is Shirer’s first-hand account of the momentous events that shook the world in the mid-twentieth century, from the annexation of Austria and Czechoslovakia to the fall of Poland and France. A remarkable personal memoir of an extraordinary time, it chronicles the author’s thoughts and experiences while living in the shadow of the Nazi beast. Shirer recalls the surreal spectacles of the Nuremberg rallies, the terror of the late-night bombing raids, and his encounters with members of the German high command while he was risking his life to report to the world on the atrocities of a genocidal regime.

At once powerful, engrossing, and edifying, William L. Shirer’s _Berlin Diary_ is an essential historical record that illuminates one of the darkest periods in human civilization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**ix Minutes To Freedom *













Dear President Bush,
My name is Kimberly Anne Muse. I am writing this letter not for me but for my father, Kurt Frederick Muse. As you should know by now, he is a political prisoner in Panama. . ..

Born in the United States and raised in Panama, Kurt Muse grew up with a deep love for his adopted country. But the crushing regime of General Manuel Noriega in the late 1980s threatened his, and a nation's, freedom. A nightmare of murder and unexplained disappearances compelled Kurt and a few trusted friends to begin a clandestine radio campaign, urging the people of Panama to rise up for their basic human rights.

_Six Minutes to Freedom _is the remarkable tale of Kurt Muse's arrest and harrowing months of imprisonment; his eyewitness accounts of torture; and the plight of his family as they fled for their lives. It is also the heart-pounding account of the only American civilian ever rescued by the elite Delta Force. Timelier than ever, this is a thrilling and highly personal narrative about one man's courage and dedication to his beliefs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**is Master's Voice *













*From the critically acclaimed author of* _*Solaris*_ *comes a classic sci-fi tale about* *scientists who must decode what may be a message from intelligent beings in outer space—for fans of* _*Arrival*_

By pure chance, scientists detect a signal from space that may be communication from rational beings. How can people of Earth understand this message, knowing nothing about the senders—including whether or not they even exist?

Written as the memoir of a mathematician who participates in the government project (code name: His Master’s Voice) attempting to decode what seems to be a message from outer space, this classic novel shows scientists grappling with fundamental questions about the nature of reality, the confines of knowledge, the limitations of the human mind, and the ethics of military-sponsored scientific research.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*F**orgotten Colony: The Complete Series (M.R. Forbes Box Sets) *













*The war is over. Earth is lost. Running is the only option.
It may already be too late.*

Caleb is a former Marine Raider and commander of the Vultures, a search and rescue team that's spent the last two years pulling high-value targets out of alien-ravaged cities and shipping them off-world.

When his new orders call for him to join forty-thousand survivors aboard the last starship out, he thinks his days of fighting are over. The Deliverance represents a fresh start and a chance to leave the war behind for good.

Except the war won't be as easy to escape as he thought.

And the colonists will need Caleb more than he ever imagined...

*INCLUDES:*

1. Deliverance
2. Deception
3. Desperation
4. Destruction
5. Declaration


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**tars End. The Complete Series Box Set (M.R. Forbes Box Sets) *













*One man's epic story of loyalty, perseverance, and hope in a galaxy at war. Now in a single volume.*

Alliance Navy Commander Grayson Stone is patrolling a nearby space station when a mysterious starship appears. It emerges from a storm of fire, its shields impenetrable, its weapons overwhelming, attacking without provocation and annihilating everything in its path.

While his ship is badly damaged in the assault, Grayson manages to survive. Suddenly trapped behind the front line of the invasion, faced with gut-wrenching choices and near-impossible odds, he'll do whatever it takes to escape the grasp of the terrifying new enemy.

Because if he fails, humankind will fall.

Includes:
1. Star Fire
2. Star Kill
3. Star Rage
4. Star Fall


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*H**ell's Rejects, Books 1-4 Box Set (M.R. Forbes Box Sets) *













*Million-copy bestseller M.R. Forbes presents the first four books in the best-selling Chaos of the Covenant series...*

When the Earth Republic is savagely attacked, they recruit the universe’s most dangerous minds to retrieve their stolen warships. But as this ragtag group of criminals embarks on a suicide mission to fight for their lives and freedom, an even bigger threat emerges…

*Includes:*

Hell’s Rejects

Fire and Brimstone

The Devils Do

Kill the Queen


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Legion of Regrettable Supervillains: Oddball Criminals from Comic Book History*













*Meet more than one hundred of the oddest supervillains in comics history, complete with backstories, vintage art, and colorful commentary.*

This collection affectionately spotlights the most ridiculous, bizarre, and cringe-worthy criminals ever published, from fandom favorites like *MODOK* and *Egg Fu* to forgotten weirdos like *Brickbat* (choice of weapon: poison bricks) and *Animal-Vegetable-Mineral Man*. Casual comics readers and diehard enthusiasts alike will relish the hilarious commentary and vintage art from obscure old comics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*N**uclear Winter Desolation: Post Apocalyptic Survival Thriller (Nuclear Winter Series Book 5) *













*As Nuclear Winter wrapped its gloomy arms around the planet,
man experienced a state of anguished misery and desolation.
In order to survive, some became territorial, shunning outsiders.
Those in positions of leadership wielded it like a club.
While others resisted.*

International bestselling author, Bobby Akart, one of America's favorite storytellers, delivers up-all-night thrillers to readers in 245 countries and territories worldwide.

This is how the world ends. Not with a bang, but with many nuclear bombs detonated around the planet. It was no longer a topic of conversation around the dinner table as in years past.

Nuclear winter enveloped the planet with its relentless barrage of dark, sooty air. With each passing day, more and more people died. In a desperate attempt to give people a chance to survive, some government leaders chose to marshal the assets of their community. It was a polite way of saying _take from those who have and give to those who have not._

Hank Albright and his family were not selfish people. However, they were survivors and they'd prepared for the worst.

What happens when an all-powerful government sets its sights on what you own? Will you willingly give away the food and necessary to keep your family alive? Or, will you fight for what is yours?

For the Albright's, they stood shoulder to shoulder and declared, _I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees._

Akart's new Nuclear Winter series depicts a world on the edge of nuclear Armageddon. Nuclear Armageddon became reality and ordinary Americans are paying the price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ade in the Shade: A Humorous Paranormal Women's Fiction (Magic After Midlife Book 2) *













*Miriam Feldman’s got a murder to solve, a mouthy golem to corral, and her name to clear. Quite frankly, she’s swamped.*

My new gig as a fixer for the magic community is a lot like being a full-time mom to someone else’s kids… they get annoying faster but don’t respond to guilt trips. And sure, maybe I feel kind of grumpy and stabby about these irritating jobs, but that doesn’t mean I killed my latest client!

As far as the magic police are concerned, me and my wolf shifter friend Laurent might as well have “guilty of murder” tattooed on our foreheads. If we lose this fight, it’ll be a one-way trip to Deadman’s Island. Talk about a real buzzkill for our easy banter and deepening chemistry.

Even worse, the non-magic cops are also investigating the crime—and my ex-husband is the lead detective. This wasn’t how I meant to pop his cherry about the existence of magic, but the time for foreplay is over.

To unmask the real killer, I’ll have to navigate hidden agendas, lies, and the undead. But hey, I’ve faced worse; I used to be on the PTA.

_Made in the Shade_ features a sassy, slow burn romance, a roller coaster ride of a mystery, and a magical midlife adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**hree Classic Novels: The Great Santini, The Lords of Discipline, and The Prince of Tides *













*A trio of powerful New York Times bestsellers—which all became the basis for acclaimed films—from the award-winning Southern novelist.*

_The Great Santini_: A son struggles to escape the domineering expectations of his volatile military father. “Robust and vivid . . . full of feeling” (_Newsday_).

_The Lords of Discipline_: Will McLean begins his studies at the Carolina Military Institute during the Vietnam War era and must mentor the school’s first black student—while facing down the menace of a racist secret society. “A work of enormous power, passion, humor, and wisdom” (Jonathan Yardley, _TheWashington Star_).

_The Prince of Tides_: When Tom Wingo learns that his twin sister has attempted suicide—again—he leaves the Low Country to visit her in New York and confront the family secret that haunts them both. “Conroy has achieved a penetrating vision of the Southern psyche” (_Publishers Weekly_).

Deeply influenced by the author’s own experiences, with his Southern family and education at the Citadel in Charleston, these stunning novels represent the very best of Pat Conroy’s impressive literary career. The South Carolina–set sagas were made into blockbuster films—two of them earning multiple Academy Award nominations—and each is a rich, emotional journey into the inner lives of fascinating characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Bloomin' Psychic Boxed Set: Books 1-3 *











_The Bloomin' Psychic Boxed Set_ includes the first 3 books in the series:

*Petal to the Metal*
Forty-two-year-old Mia Thorne is not living her best life. After a disastrous career-and-relationship-ending event, she escapes New York City and moves to a sleepy river town in Pennsylvania, courtesy of a dead aunt she never knew. Aunt Hazel was the reclusive family nut, a self-proclaimed psychic. Of course, Mia’s dad always told her that she, too, had the gift, but after his death, her mother made sure to squelch the notion. No square pegs allowed!

Aunt Hazel’s old cottage is only slightly better than the decrepit gardens surrounding it. Mia doesn’t know the first thing about gardening and expects this will be one more failure on her seemingly endless list. Even Aunt Hazel’s ancient cat seems to have pegged her as a loser.

When Mia stumbles over a body in the overgrown garden, the newcomer catches the eye of the police chief and his hotshot detective, Derek Fairfax, and she becomes the number one suspect in the case. Much to her shock and awe, she also catches the eye of Derek’s brother, Dane, a lawyer with a head for what’s legal and a bod for what isn’t—but getting arrested for murder would certainly put a damper on her dating life.

Will Mia tap into her long-buried psychic skills in order to save herself or will she end up digging her own grave?

*Life's A Birch*

_Life's a birch and then you die in a canal wearing days-of-the-week underpants._

Forty-two-year-old Mia Thorne is settling into her new life in the small riverside town of Newberry, Pennsylvania. Part of her misses the bright lights of the big city, but Mia is determined to make the best of the cottage she inherited and its surrounding gardens, as well as her blossoming love life. Residents like Scarlet and Patrick have welcomed her with open arms and encourage Mia to embrace her special abilities with the same enthusiasm. Even Ophelia seems to have accepted her presence, although Mia’s convinced the ornery cat would be perfectly content to suck out her soul if she dared to leave the bedroom door unlocked at night.

When a body is discovered in the canal outside Scarlet’s house and the police suspect foul play, Mia rushes to her friend’s aid. Between a creepy birdwatching group and an unfriendly neighbor, Mia ends up with a list of suspects as long as Rapunzel’s hair. Unfortunately, Detective Derek Fairfax and Chief Tuck are determined to keep Mia away from the investigation under the guise of being, you know, the _actual_members of law enforcement--but Mia’s specialty is denial, and she’s more than happy to ignore their orders.

Can Mia identify the killer before it’s too late or will Scarlet find herself up a canal without a paddle?

*Drive Me Daisy*

Mia’s biggest nightmare is about to manifest—her mother is coming to town with her husband du jour in tow. Never mind the sorry state of the garden, the hormonal inches insulating Mia’s waist, or the Orca-sized cat that likes to rest her girth on Mia’s head in the middle of the night when she’s too tired to object. Mia has a new job to show off and a blossoming romance with a man guaranteed to win her mother’s stamp of approval—not that Mia cares what her mother thinks. She’s a middle-aged woman with her own life and… Okay, she totally cares.

When a resident is killed in the middle of a parade, the whole town of Newberry is abuzz and Mia’s mother is aghast when Jurgen is accused of the heinous crime. Mia's plan to stay both ‘normal’ and out of police business falls apart faster than a Jenga tower built by drunk people.

Can Mia learn to march to the beat of her own drum and embrace her abilities in time to catch the killer or will the parade of horribles claim yet another victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**leeced: A Regan Reilly Mystery *













*Regan Reilly is back.* 

The smart, saucy sleuth featured in all of Carol Higgins Clark's bestselling novels was last seen in _Deck the Halls,_ the holiday thriller Carol wrote with her mother, Mary Higgins Clark.

Now Regan is in New York to attend a crime conference organized by her celebrity-author mother. A friend, Thomas Pilsner -- the frenetic president of the Settlers' Club on Gramercy Park -- calls Regan, desperately pleading for help. Thomas is distraught over the sudden suspicious deaths of two members of the Settlers' Club. The men had promised to donate a cache of valuable diamonds to save the Club. But now the diamonds are gone, the men are dead, and Thomas is a mess. He fears the police will suspect he is at the heart of both mysteries, and worse yet, he'll lose his job.

Enter Regan. Who better than the star of Decked, Snagged, Iced, and Twanged to solve the mystery of the missing diamonds and suspicious deaths? Who better to contend with the quirky characters around the Club, such as Lydia Sevatura, the self-styled "Princess of Love," who operates a dating service, and her butler, Maldwin Feckles, who has just opened the first school of butlering in New York City? And who better than Carol Higgins Clark, with her sparkling, canny prose, to keep the readers guessing to the end "who done it"?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Bat: A Harry Hole Novel (1) *













*The electrifying first installment of the Harry Hole series.*

Inspector Harry Hole of the Oslo Crime Squad is dispatched to Sydney to observe a murder case. Harry is free to offer assistance, but he has firm instructions to stay out of trouble. The victim is a twenty-three year old Norwegian woman who is a minor celebrity back home. Never one to sit on the sidelines, Harry befriends one of the lead detectives, and one of the witnesses, as he is drawn deeper into the case. Together, they discover that this is only the latest in a string of unsolved murders, and the pattern points toward a psychopath working his way across the country. As they circle closer and closer to the killer, Harry begins to fear that no one is safe, least of all those investigating the case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Girl and the Black Christmas (Emma Griffin™ FBI Mystery Book 11)*













*When a mysterious package containing a severed hand is left at FBI agent Emma Griffin’s doorstep, Emma is suddenly pulled into one of the buried mysteries of her past.*

Emma is looking forward to spending the holidays with the family she’s built around herself.
Bellamy, Eric, Dean, and Xavier are coming to Sherwood to celebrate the season with her and Sam, and she’s looking forward to spending some time relaxing and sharing traditions, old and new.

Before the festivities can begin, she takes a trip to Feathered Nest to bring some closure, but before they can leave, an email brings an uncomfortable reminder that there are always more questions to be answered.
Soon she discovers there is someone wanting to ensure that there is no peace or joy for Emma this year. The reminders of a past she doesn’t talk about and twisted gifts leave her in a brutal holiday rush to find the truth that was buried many years ago. Before the Bureau. Before Feathered Nest. Before this life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The First Deadly Sin (The Edward X. Delaney Series Book 1)*













*The #1 New York Times–bestselling author introduces readers to “a great detective, a detective’s detective,” New York cop Edward X. Delaney (Kirkus Reviews).*

New York Police Department Captain Edward Delaney is called to the scene of a brutal murder. A Brooklyn councilman was struck from behind, the back of his skull punctured and crushed with an unknown weapon. The victim wasn’t robbed, and there’s no known motive. The commissioner appoints Delaney to head up a clandestine task force, but soon this effort ignites an internecine war of departmental backstabbing. Distracted by the serious illness of his wife, Barbara, Delaney begins his secret investigation. Then the killer claims another victim—slain in the exact same way, leaving the strange puncture wound. As more young men are found murdered, Delaney starts putting the pieces together. Soon, he’s faced with a cop’s dilemma: He knows who the killer is, but the man is untouchable. That’s when Delaney lays a trap to bring a monster to justice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I **Know a Secret: A Rizzoli & Isles Novel *













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Jane Rizzoli and Maura Isles—the inspiration for the smash hit TNT series—continue their bestselling crime-solving streak, as they pursue a shadowy psychopath keeping secrets and taking lives.

“Suspense doesn’t get smarter than this.”—Lee Child*

Two separate homicides, at different locations, with unrelated victims, have more in common than just being investigated by Boston PD detective Jane Rizzoli and medical examiner Maura Isles. In both cases, the bodies bear startling wounds—yet the actual cause of death is unknown. It’s a doubly challenging case for the cop and the coroner to be taking on, at a fraught time for both of them. As Jane struggles to save her mother from the crumbling marriage that threatens to bury her, Maura grapples with the imminent death of her own mother—infamous serial killer Amalthea Lank.

While Jane tends to her mother, there’s nothing Maura can do for Amalthea, except endure one final battle of wills with the woman whose shadow has haunted her all her life. Though succumbing to cancer, Amalthea hasn’t lost her taste for manipulating her estranged daughter—this time by dangling a cryptic clue about the two bizarre murders Maura and Jane are desperately trying to solve.

But whatever the dying convict knows is only a piece of the puzzle. Soon the investigation leads to a secretive young woman who survived a shocking abuse scandal, an independent horror film that may be rooted in reality, and a slew of martyred saints who died cruel and unusual deaths. And just when Rizzoli and Isles think they’ve cornered a devilish predator, the long-buried past rears its head—and threatens to engulf more innocent lives, including their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Last Wife: A Novel *













*From the internationally bestselling author of The Perfect Girlfriend.

Two women. A dying wish. And a web of lies that will bring their world crashing down.*

_Two women. A dying wish. And a web of lies that will bring their world crashing down._

Nina and Marie were best friends—until Nina was diagnosed with a terminal illness. Before she died, Nina asked Marie to fulfill her final wishes.

But her mistake was in thinking Marie was someone she could trust.

What Nina didn’t know was that Marie always wanted her beautiful life, and that Marie has an agenda of her own. She’ll do anything to get what she wants.

Marie thinks she can keep her promise to her friend’s family on her own terms. But what she doesn’t know is that Nina was hiding explosive secrets of her own…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Papers of Tony Veitch (The Laidlaw Investigation Book 2)*













*Jack Laidlaw returns in the groundbreaking series. “The Laidlaw books are like fine malt whiskey—the pure distilled essence of Scottish crime writing” (Peter May, international bestselling author).*

In this second book in his monumental Laidlaw series, McIlvanney tells the tale of Eck Adamson, an alcoholic vagrant who summons Jack Laidlaw to his deathbed. Probably the only policeman in Glasgow who would bother to respond, Laidlaw sees in Eck’s cryptic last message a clue to the murder of a gangland thug and the disappearance of a student. With stubborn integrity, Laidlaw tracks down a seam of corruption that runs through all levels of Glaswegian society.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**arrots: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel (Shelby Nichols Adventure Book 1) *













*A mind-reader, a mob-boss, and a hit-man. What could go wrong? More fun than you can imagine!*
*"One of the best and rarest gems of the indie book market."*_~ Matthew LeDrew_

Stopping at the grocery store for carrots shouldn't be dangerous, but for *Shelby Nichols*, it changes her life forever. During a bank robbery, she is caught in the cross-fire and grazed by a bullet to the head, leaving her with the ability to read minds.

Not only is she hearing what everyone thinks about her, but the gunman who shot her is out to silence her forever. In her fight to stay alive she is saved from certain death by a handsome hit-man with ties to organized crime.

This pulls Shelby even deeper into danger, where knowing someone's thoughts can not only hurt her feelings, but get her killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**reacher (Tom Keeler Book 2) *











*Tom Keeler was done with Alaska, but Alaska wasn’t done with him.*

After four months working a fishing boat he’s on his way to a permanent vacation. All he wants is to get back to that girl in Seattle, but there are men following him, which doesn’t make much sense.

Jane Abrams just got to Alaska and she’s got big problems. Her son has gone missing and the police won’t help. She wants Keeler’s assistance but he’s got other plans.

But, when the people pushing Abrams around step over the line, Keeler gets both interested and curious.

They thought that owning the town gave them special privileges. But they never planned on coming up against Tom Keeler.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*O**n Her Majesty's Secret Service (James Bond (Original Series) Book 11) *












In the aftermath of Operation Thunderball, Ernst Stavro Blofeld’s trail has gone cold—and so has 007’s love for his job. The only thing that can rekindle his passion is Contessa Teresa “Tracy” di Vicenzo, a troubled young woman who shares his taste for fast cars and danger. She’s the daughter of a powerful crime boss, and _he _thinks Bond’s hand in marriage may be the solution to all _her_ problems. Bond’s not ready to settle down—yet—but he soon finds himself falling for the enigmatic Tracy.

After finally tracking the SPECTRE chief to a stronghold in the Swiss Alps, Bond uncovers the details of Blofeld’s latest plot: a biological warfare scheme more audacious than anything the fiend has tried before. Now Bond must save the world once again—and survive Blofeld’s last, very personal, act of vengeance.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**o Wake the Giant: A Novel of Pearl Harbor *












*The New York Times bestselling master of military historical fiction tells the story of Pearl Harbor as only he can in the first novel of a gripping new series set in World War II’s Pacific theater.*

In 1941, President Franklin D. Roosevelt watches uneasily as the world heads rapidly down a dangerous path. The Japanese have waged an aggressive campaign against China, and they now begin to expand their ambitions to other parts of Asia. As their expansion efforts grow bolder, their enemies know that Japan’s ultimate goal is total conquest over the region, especially when the Japanese align themselves with Hitler’s Germany and Mussolini’s Italy, who wage their own war of conquest across Europe.

Meanwhile, the British stand nearly alone against Hitler, and there is pressure in Washington to transfer America’s powerful fleet of warships from Hawaii to the Atlantic to join the fight against German U-boats that are devastating shipping. But despite deep concerns about weakening the Pacific fleet, no one believes that the main base at Pearl Harbor is under any real threat.

Told through the eyes of widely diverse characters, this story looks at all sides of the drama and puts the reader squarely in the middle. In Washington, Secretary of State Cordell Hull must balance his own concerns between President Roosevelt and the Japanese ambassador, Kichisaburo Nomura, who is little more than a puppet of his own government. In Japan, Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto wins skeptical approval for his outrageous plans in the Pacific, yet he understands more than anyone that an attack on Pearl Harbor will start a war that Japan cannot win. In Hawaii, Commander Joseph Rochefort’s job as an accomplished intelligence officer is to decode radio signals and detect the location of the Japanese fleet, but when the airwaves suddenly go silent, no one has any idea why. And from a small Depression-ravaged town, nineteen-year-old Tommy Biggs sees the Navy as his chance to escape and happily accepts his assignment, every sailor’s dream: the battleship USS_ Arizona_.

With you-are-there immediacy, Shaara opens up the mysteries of just how Japan—a small, deeply militarist nation—could launch one of history’s most devastating surprise attacks. In this story of innocence, heroism, sacrifice, and unfathomable blindness, Shaara’s gift for storytelling uses these familiar wartime themes to shine a light on the personal, the painful, the tragic, and the thrilling—and on a crucial part of history we must never forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Nisei*












After the attack on Pearl Harbor, the United States Government encouraged all eligible young men to enlist immediately in the fight against its enemies overseas—all eligible young men, except Japanese-Americans. Nisei is the story of Hideo “Bobby” Takahashi, a Hawaiian-born Japanese-American who must overcome prejudice, internment, and the policies of his own government to prove his loyalty to his country. Narrated by Bobby Takahashi and read by his son, Robert, forty-six years after Bobby’s death, the story details the young Nisei’s determination to fight honorably for his country and return to the young love he was forced to leave—a girl he cannot have because she is White.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Choosers of the Slain (The USS Cunningham Quartet Book 1)*













*Heavy caliber cannon fire rips across the harbour of a remote South Atlantic research station.*

Worse is to come...

When Argentinian forces launch a lightning strike against the Antarctic peninsular, only a single US Navy destroyer stands between them and the country's ambition to seize the continent's rich resources for herself.

The USS _Cunningham_ is sailing into hostile waters, untested, unsupported and far from home. But as the enemy will soon discover, the _Cunningham_ is no ordinary warship, nor her Commander any ordinary Captain...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*S**ea Strike (The USS Cunningham Quartet Book 2) *













*'Fire control radars are coming up all along the coast! Multiple sources, gun and SAM systems!'*

From 20,000 feet, the crew of a US Navy fighter jet sees it all. After decades of simmering tension, the uneasy stand-off between China and Taiwan has erupted into full-scale civil war.

Facing defeat, China threatens a thermonuclear firestorm...

Only the U.S.S. _Cunningham_ stands between them and World War Three. But, thrown into a deadly cat-and-mouse pursuit, the clock is ticking and the odds are against them.

To prevail, the Captain and crew of the cutting-edge stealth destroyer will have to dig deeper than ever before. But will their best be good enough?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**ea Fighter (The USS Cunningham Quartet Book 3) *












*'FIRST RATE MILITARY SUSPENSE' KIRKUS REVIEWS

'LIGHTNING-PACED AND WELL-INFORMED' PUBLISHERS WEEKLY

A powerful military force under the command of a renegade Nigerian General seizes power in West Africa.*

But this brutal conquest is only a stepping-stone. Unchecked, the human cost of his bloody ambition will be catastrophic.

With her ship, the stealth destroyer U.S.S. _Cunningham_, out of action, Commander Amanda Garrett is given command of the military mission to stop the ruthless General in his tracks.

But the Sea Fighter Task Force - an untested flotilla of British, French and US forces - is outnumbered, outgunned and operating in the enemy's backyard.

And only bold action by Garrett and her makeshift force can prevent a tragedy of epic proportions ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*T**arget Lock (The USS Cunningham Quartet Book 4) *













*'IRRESISTIBLE NON-STOP ACTION' BOOKLIST

'TARGET LOCK PACKS PLENTY OF HARD-CHARGING NEPTUNIAN SPIRIT' PUBLISHERS WEEKLY

There was no meaningful resistance. There was no place to hide that couldn't be hunted out. There was no offer of mercy ...*

On a mission to recover a billion dollar research satellite from the seas north of Australia, _Starcatcher_ and her crew vanish without trace - victims of a ruthless and calculated attack.

Under the command of Captain Amanda Lee Garrett, the US Navy's Seafighter Task Force is despatched to ensure that it will never happen again.

They will meet a powerful enemy unlike any they have ever encountered.

If they are to prevail they must look beyond the awesome naval arsenal at their disposal. And find out how good they really are ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*N**oble Ultimatum (Jack Noble Book 13) *













*The CIA wants him for Frank Skinner's murder. A shadow agency working for the highest bidder is after him. He's on the run in Europe, but their closing in. And he's ran out of places to hide. Is this the end of Jack Noble?

JACK. IS. BACK.*

The highly-anticipated and explosive thirteenth novel in the Jack Noble series is here.

Following the assassination of Frank Skinner in broad daylight, Jack Noble disappeared. But every day that passes the chances of clearing his name diminish. The CIA is in full attack mode. They don't want to bring Jack in. They want him dead.

A shadow agency is also after not only Noble, but Bear Logan, too. The reason, unknown. The players, unknown. But they're closing fast, and Jack and Bear might just prefer the CIA find them first.

Outmanned and outgunned, Jack Noble faces the toughest challenge of his life.

*And that's just the way he likes it.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**ecret Service (The Kate Henderson Thrillers) *













*An MI6 officer must find a traitor hiding within the highest ranks of government in a new thriller with “resonant echoes of le Carré” (Booklist, starred review).*

Senior MI6 officer Kate Henderson is in possession of the political equivalent of a nuclear bomb. She heads up the Russia Desk of the Secret Intelligence Service, and one of her undercover operations has revealed some alarming evidence that a senior UK politician is a high-level Russian informer.

Determined to find the identity of the traitor, Kate must risk everything to get to the truth. Until a young woman is brutally murdered as a consequence, which puts Kate and her team under the spotlight. With blood on her hands, her reputation to uphold, her family hanging by a thread, and an election looming, Kate is quickly running out of options—and out of time . . .

From the author of _Shadow Dancer_ and _The White Russian_, who has been a finalist for multiple Crime Writers Association awards, this is a tense, timely novel of secrets, betrayals, and spycraft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**ar Law: Understanding International Law and Armed Conflict*













*“Professor Byers’s book goes to the heart of some of the most bitterly contested recent controversies about the International Rule of Law.” —Chris Patten, Chancellor of Oxford University*

International law governing the use of military force has been the subject of intense public debate. Under what conditions is it appropriate, or necessary, for a country to use force when diplomacy has failed? Michael Byers, a widely known world expert on international law, weighs these issues in _War Law_.

Byers examines the history of armed conflict and international law through a series of case studies of past conflicts, ranging from the 1837 Caroline Incident to the abuse of detainees by US forces at Abu Ghraib prison in Iraq. Byers explores the legal controversies that surrounded the 1999 and 2001 interventions in Kosovo and Afghanistan and the 2003 war in Iraq; the development of international humanitarian law from the 1859 Battle of Solferino to the present; and the role of war crimes tribunals and the International Criminal Court. He also considers the unique influence of the United States in the evolution of this extremely controversial area of international law.

_War Law _is neither a textbook nor a treatise, but a fascinating account of a highly controversial topic that is necessary reading for fans of military history and general readers alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**racks: One Woman's Journey Across 1,700 Miles of Australian Outback*












*The incredible true story of one woman’s solo adventure across the Australian outback, accompanied by her faithful dog and four unpredictable camels.*

_I arrived in the Alice at five a.m. with a dog, six dollars and a small suitcase full of inappropriate clothes. . . . There are some moments in life that are like pivots around which your existence turns._

For Robyn Davidson, one of these moments comes at age twenty-seven in Alice Springs, a dodgy town at the frontier of the vast Australian desert. Davidson is intent on walking the 1,700 miles of desolate landscape between Alice Springs and the Indian Ocean, a personal pilgrimage with her dog—and four camels. _Tracks_ is the beautifully written, compelling true story of the author’s journey and the love/hate relationships she develops along the way: with the Red Centre of Australia; with aboriginal culture; with a handsome photographer; and especially with her lovable and cranky camels, Bub, Dookie, Goliath, and Zeleika.

Adapted into a critically acclaimed film starring Mia Wasikowska and Adam Driver, _Tracks_ is an unforgettable story that proves that anything is possible. Perfect for fans of Cheryl Strayed’s _Wild_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Helga's Diary: A Young Girl's Account of Life in a Concentration Camp: A Young Girl’s Account of Life in a Concentration Camp*












*A New York Times Bestseller*

In 1939, Helga Weiss was a young Jewish schoolgirl in Prague. As she endured the first waves of the Nazi invasion, she began to document her experiences in a diary. During her internment at the concentration camp of Terezín, Helga’s uncle hid her diary in a brick wall. Of the 15,000 children brought to Terezín and deported to Auschwitz, there were only one hundred survivors. Helga was one of them. Miraculously, she was able to recover her diary from its hiding place after the war. These pages reveal Helga’s powerful story through her own words and illustrations. Includes a special interview with Helga by translator Neil Bermel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Crisis Years: Kennedy and Khrushchev, 1960–1963 *











*The groundbreaking and revelatory tale of the most dangerous years of the Cold War and the two leaders who held the fate of the world in their hands.*

This bestselling history takes us into the tumultuous period from 1960 through 1963 when the Berlin Wall was built and the Bay of Pigs invasion and the Cuban Missile Crisis brought the United States and Soviet Union to the abyss. In this compelling narrative, author Michael Beschloss, praised by _Newsweek _as “the nation’s leading Presidential historian,” draws on declassified American documents and interviews with Kennedy aides and Soviet sources to reveal the inner workings of the CIA, Pentagon, White House, KGB, and politburo, and show us the complex private relationship between President John F. Kennedy and Soviet Premier Nikita Khrushchev.

Beschloss discards previous myths to show how the miscalculations and conflicting ambitions of those leaders caused a nuclear confrontation that could have killed tens of millions of people. Among the cast of characters are Robert Kennedy, Robert McNamara, Adlai Stevenson, Fidel Castro, Willy Brandt, Leonid Brezhnev, and Andrei Gromyko. The Bay of Pigs invasion, the Vienna Summit, the Berlin Crisis, and what followed are rendered with urgency and intimacy as the author puts these dangerous years in the context of world history.

“Impressively researched and engrossingly narrated” (_Los Angeles Times_),_ The Crisis Years_ brings to vivid life a crucial epoch in a book that David Remnick of the _New Yorker _has called the “definitive” history of John F. Kennedy and the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**isk Taker, Spy Maker: Tales of a CIA Case Officer *












*“Broman’s true tales of putting his life on the line recruiting and running spies in a dozen countries are the stuff of action movies.” —Peter Arnett, Pulitzer Prize-winning author of Live from the Battlefield*

Joining the CIA after fighting in Vietnam as a Marine, Barry Broman’s first posting was war-torn Cambodia. He was present at the fall of Phnom Penh in 1975, escaping just before the Khmer Rouge took power. During his career, he was twice chief of station, once a deputy chief of station, and he supervised an international paramilitary project in support of the Cambodian resistance to Vietnamese invaders. He was actively involved in several assignments in counter-narcotics operations in Southeast Asia including a major bust that yielded 551 kilograms of high-grade heroin from a major drug trafficker. His favorite agent against a variety of hard targets was a fellow whose only demand was that his assignments be “life threatening.” (He survived them all.)

As amazing as the characters Broman has met are the places he’s been, with visits to little-known and rarely seen places like the Naga Hills on the India–Burma border, the world-famous but off-limits jade and ruby mines of Burma, and the isolated Banda Islands of Indonesia, the home of nutmeg.

Broman’s engaging tone is complemented by photographs taken throughout his career, many of them his own, made using the skills he learned as a teenager working for the Associated Press in Southeast Asia—including Marines in action in Vietnam, the ravages of war in Cambodia, and opium buyers forcing growers to sell in Burma.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**idnight, Water City (The Water City Trilogy) *













*Hawai‘i author Chris McKinney’s first entry in a brilliant new sci-fi noir trilogy explores the sordid past of a murdered scientist, deified in death, through the eyes of a man who once committed unspeakable crimes for her.*

Year 2142: Earth is forty years past a near-collision with the asteroid Sessho-seki. Akira Kimura, the scientist responsible for eliminating the threat, has reached heights of celebrity approaching deification. But now, Akira feels her safety is under threat, so after years without contact, she reaches out to her former head of security, who has since become a police detective.

When he arrives at her deep-sea home and finds Akira methodically dismembered, this detective will risk everything—his career, his family, even his own life—and delve back into his shared past with Akira to find her killer. With a rich, cinematic voice and burning cynicism, _Midnight, Water City_ is both a thrilling neo-noir procedural and a stunning exploration of research, class, climate change, the cult of personality, and the dark sacrifices we are willing to make in the name of progress.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Werewolf Principle *













*His body hosting a pair of strange alien presences, an amnesiac space traveler returns home to an unrecognizable Earth*

Many centuries in the future, a two-hundred-year-old man is discovered hibernating in a space capsule orbiting a distant star. Transported back to his home planet, Andrew Blake awakens to an Earth he does not recognize—a world of flying cars and sentient floating houses—with no memory whatsoever of his history or purpose. But he has not returned alone. The last survivor of a radical experiment abandoned more than a century earlier, Blake was genetically altered to be able to adapt to extreme alien environments, and now he can sense other presences inhabiting his mind and body. One is a biological computer of astonishing power; the other is a powerful creature akin to a large wolf. And Blake is definitely _not_ the one in control. With his sanity hanging in the balance, Blake’s only option is to set out in frantic pursuit of his past, the truth, his destiny—and quite possibly the fate of humankind.

A bravura demonstration of unparalleled imagination, intelligence, and heart, _The Werewolf Principle_ addresses weighty issues of genetic manipulation that are as relevant today as when the novel first appeared in print. One of the all-time best and brightest in speculative fiction, Grand Master Clifford D. Simak offers a moving, stunning, witty, and thought-provoking exploration of what it means to be human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**orever Free (The Forever War Series Book 2) *













*“A well-written and worthy sequel to one of SF’s enduring classics”—the Nebula Award winner The Forever War—now with a bonus story, “A Separate War” (Publishers Weekly).*

On virtually every list of the greatest military science fiction adventures ever written, Joe Haldeman’s Hugo and Nebula Award–winning classic, _The Forever War_, is ranked at the very top. In _Forever Free_, the Science Fiction Writers of America Grand Master and author of the acclaimed Worlds series returns to that same volatile universe where human space marines once engaged the alien Taurans in never-ending battle.

While loyal soldier William Mandella was fighting for the survival of the human race in a distant galaxy, thousands of years were passing on his home planet, Earth. Then, with the end of the hostilities came the shocking realization that humanity had evolved into something he did not recognize.

Offered the choice of retaining his individuality or becoming part of the genetically modified shared Human hive-mind, Mandella chose exile, joining other veterans of the Forever War seeking a new life on a wasteland world they called Middle Finger.

Making a home for themselves in this half-frozen hell, Mandella and his life partner, Marygay, have survived into middle age, raising a son and a daughter in the process. Now, the dark truth about the colonists’ ultimate role in the continuation of the Human group mind will force Mandella and Marygay to take desperate action as they hijack an interstellar vessel and set off on a frantic escape across space and time.

But what awaits them upon their return is a mystery far beyond all human—or Human—comprehension . . .

In _Forever Free_, Joe Haldeman’s stunning vision of humankind’s far future reaches its enthralling conclusion in a masterwork of speculation from the mind and heart of one of the undisputed champions of hard science fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**host Road Blues (A Pine Deep Novel Book 1) *













*A small town once haunted by a serial killer braces for a new evil in this debut horror novel by the New York Times bestselling author of Ink.*

Thirty years ago, a blues musician called the Bone Man killed the devil at the crossroads, only to be beaten and hung like a scarecrow in a cornfield—or so the story goes. Today, the people of Pine Deep celebrate their town’s grisly past by luring tourists to the famous haunted hayride, full of chills and scares. But this year as Halloween approaches, “The Spookiest Town in America” will learn the true meaning of fear. Its residents will see the real face of evil lurking behind the masks of ordinary people. They will feel it—in their hearts, in their bones, in their nightmares. Because evil never dies. It only grows stronger . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**ake Wrecks: When Professional Cakes Go Hilariously Wrong *













*New York Times Bestseller: Stories and photos of confectionary calamities that “will have you laughing so hard you’ll forget to eat” (The Washington Post).*

Have your cake and laugh at it, too, with the sweet treat known as _Cake Wrecks: When Professional Cakes Go Hilariously Wrong_. From the creator of the award-winning blog, here are the worst cakes ever, including the ugly, the silly, the downright creepy, the unintentionally sad or suggestive, and the just plain funny. With witty commentary and behind-the-scenes tidbits, _Cake Wrecks_ will ensure that you never look at a cake the same way again.

Jen Yates’ CakeWrecks site was a winner of a Blogger’s Choice Award for Best Humor Blog, among other honors, and for this inspired and sidesplitting collection, she gathered extensive never-before-seen material to create “a hilarious winner” (_The Oregonian_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*L**ost Contact (The Bridge Sequence Book One) *













*A mysterious object in space.
An archaeologist in search of answers.
A cult hailing the end of the world.
The Bridge awaits...*

Rex Walker always wanted to be like his father: a daring, adventurous man, traveling the world in pursuit of mysterious relics. Now Rex is the same age his father was when he disappeared without a trace.

While teaching anthropology at a Boston college, Rex attempts to bury the past, until he discovers a hidden clue he can’t ignore.

With the help of his sidekick Marcus, a former student turned protégé, he teams up with an alien-obsessed billionaire, and they search for the fabled Bridge.

As an unidentified object nears Pluto, speculation surges. The Believers, a fanatical cult, hail it as the homecoming of a distant alien race.

Will Rex solve the puzzle before it’s too late? Find out in *Lost Contact*, the first installment of The Bridge Sequence by Nathan Hystad, the best-selling author of _The Event_ and _Final Days_.

The Da Vinci Code meets Contact in this near-future SciFi thriller


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*L**ost Time (The Bridge Sequence Book Two) *













*The Bridge was opened.
The promised land is real.
A seventh Token is needed.*

The Bridge has been triggered, but the surprises don’t end there. What Rex found on the other side was unsettling, and with fresh information, he must race against time with his new allies as they search for their salvation.

The mysterious objects are closer, nearly at Earth, and the efforts of the alien cult have reached a devastating level. Fear escalates as the entire planet senses the global threat, but Rex is more determined than ever to prevent what’s coming.

With the startling revelation of a team member’s identity, and the news of a second Bridge, Rex must cast aside his frustrations and focus. Otherwise the imminent arrival might just be as catastrophic as the cult predicts.

Rex Walker finds himself at the precipice of history, but which side will humanity land on? Lost Time is a fast-paced thriller full of hope, loss, reconnection, and adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**ake Your Eye Off the Ball 2.0: How to Watch Football by Knowing Where to Look *













*Renowned NFL analysts' tips to make football more accessible, colorful, and compelling than ever before*

More and more football fans are watching the NFL each week, but many of them don't know exactly what they should be watching. What does the offense's formation tell you about the play that's about to be run? When a quarterback throws a pass toward the sideline and the wide receiver cuts inside, which player is to blame? Why does a defensive end look like a Hall of Famer one week and a candidate for the practice squad the next? These questions and more are addressed in _Take Your Eye Off the Ball 2.0_, a book that takes readers deep inside the perpetual chess match between offense and defense. This book provides clear and simple explanations to the intricacies and nuances that affect the outcomes of every NFL game. This updated edition contains recent innovations from the 2015 NFL season.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Bettencourt Affair: The World's Richest Woman and the Scandal That Rocked Paris *













*An NPR Best Book of 2017

Heiress to the nearly forty-billion-dollar L’Oréal fortune, Liliane Bettencourt was the world’s richest woman and the fourteenth wealthiest person. But her gilded life took a dark yet fascinating turn in the past decade. At ninety-four, she was embroiled in what has been called the Bettencourt Affair, a scandal that dominated the headlines in France. Why? It’s a tangled web of hidden secrets, divided loyalties, frayed relationships, and fractured families, set in the most romantic city—and involving the most glamorous industry—in the world.*

The Bettencourt Affair started as a family drama but quickly became a massive scandal, uncovering L’Oréal’s shadowy corporate history and buried World War II secrets. From the Right Bank mansions to the Left Bank artist havens; and from the Bettencourts’ servant quarters to the office of President Nicolas Sarkozy; all of Paris was shaken by the blockbuster case, the shocking reversals, and the surprising final victim.

It all began when Liliane met François-Marie Banier, an artist and photographer who was, in his youth, the toast of Paris and a protégé of Salvador Dalí. Over the next two decades, Banier was given hundreds of millions of dollars in gifts, cash, and insurance policies by Liliane. What, exactly, was their relationship? It wasn’t clear, least of all to Liliane’s daughter and only child, Françoise, who became suspicious of Banier’s motives and filed a lawsuit against him. But Banier has a far different story to tell...

_The Bettencourt Affair_ is part courtroom drama; part upstairs-downstairs tale; and part characterdriven story of a complex, fascinating family and the intruder who nearly tore it apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Wrong Carlos: Anatomy of a Wrongful Execution *













*A Columbia Law School team’s in-depth examination of one man’s 1989 wrongful conviction and execution for murder.*

In 1989, Texas executed Carlos DeLuna, a poor Hispanic man with childlike intelligence, for the murder of Wanda Lopez, a convenience store clerk. His execution passed unnoticed for years until a team of Columbia Law School faculty and students chose to investigate his case and found that DeLuna almost certainly was innocent. No one had cared enough about either the defendant or the victim to make sure the real perpetrator was found. Everything that could go wrong in a criminal case did.

DeLuna’s conviction was based on a single, nighttime, cross-ethnic eyewitness identification with no corroborating forensic evidence. At his trial, DeLuna’s defense—that another Carlos had committed the crime—was not taken seriously. The lead prosecutor told the jury that the other Carlos, Carlos Hernandez, was a “phantom” of DeLuna’s imagination. In upholding the death penalty on appeal, both the state and federal courts concluded the same thing: Carlos Hernandez did not exist. However, he not only existed, but also had a long history of violent crimes . . .

This book and its website (thewrongcarlos.net) reproduce law-enforcement, crime lab, lawyer, court, social service, media, and witness records, as well as court transcripts, photographs, radio traffic, and audio and videotaped interviews, documenting one of the most comprehensive investigations into a criminal case in US history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Elegance of the Hedgehog *













*The phenomenal New York Times bestseller that “explores the upstairs-downstairs goings-on of a posh Parisian apartment building” (Publishers Weekly).*

In an elegant _hôtel particulier_ in Paris, Renée, the concierge, is all but invisible—short, plump, middle-aged, with bunions on her feet and an addiction to television soaps. Her only genuine attachment is to her cat, Leo. In short, she’s everything society expects from a concierge at a bourgeois building in an upscale neighborhood. But Renée has a secret: She furtively, ferociously devours art, philosophy, music, and Japanese culture. With biting humor, she scrutinizes the lives of the tenants—her inferiors in every way except that of material wealth.

Paloma is a twelve-year-old who lives on the fifth floor. Talented and precocious, she’s come to terms with life’s seeming futility and decided to end her own on her thirteenth birthday. Until then, she will continue hiding her extraordinary intelligence behind a mask of mediocrity, acting the part of an average pre-teen high on pop culture, a good but not outstanding student, an obedient if obstinate daughter.

Paloma and Renée hide their true talents and finest qualities from a world they believe cannot or will not appreciate them. But after a wealthy Japanese man named Ozu arrives in the building, they will begin to recognize each other as kindred souls, in a novel that exalts the quiet victories of the inconspicuous among us, and “teaches philosophical lessons by shrewdly exposing rich secret lives hidden beneath conventional exteriors” (_Kirkus Reviews_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Corpse Flower (A Kaldan and Scháfer Mystery Book 1) *













*The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo meets Sharp Objects in this internationally bestselling psychological thriller, for fans of Jo Nesbø and Henning Mankell, now for the first time in English.
*

Danish journalist Heloise Kaldan is in the middle of a nightmare. One of her sources has been caught lying, and she could lose her job over it. Then she receives the first in a series of cryptic and unsettling letters from a woman named Anna Kiel.

Wanted in connection with the fatal stabbing of a young lawyer three years earlier, Anna hasn't been seen by anyone since she left the crime scene covered in blood. The police think she's fled the country until homicide detective Erik Scháfer comes up with a lead after the reporter who originally wrote about the case is found murdered in his apartment. Has Anna Kiel struck again, or is there more than one killer at large? And why does every clue point directly to Heloise Kaldan?

Meanwhile, the letters keep coming, and they hint at a connection between Anna and Heloise. As Heloise starts digging deeper, she realizes that to tell Anna's story she will have to revisit the darkest parts of her own past--confronting someone she swore she'd never see again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I **Know Your Secret: An absolutely gripping psychological thriller full of twists *













*You’re not who you say you are. Neither is she.*

She thinks she knows me.

She believes my marriage is falling apart at the seams, that my husband can barely look me in the eyes. She thinks I’m desperate for a baby, that my longing for a family keeps me up at night. As much as I hate to admit it, all of this is true.

She thinks I listen to her advice, that I care about her opinion. That couldn’t be further from the truth.

Because she has no idea who I am. She has no clue that I know everything.

I know her secret. I know that she did the unforgivable. I know how many lives she ruined.

I know exactly what she did. And I’m here for her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**on't Look Twice: A Novel (Ty Hauck Book 2) *













“A master of no-nonsense, good, old-fashioned suspense….Littered with surprises from start to finish, _Don’t Look Twice_ offers the perfect blend of menace and normality.”
—Steve Berry, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The Venetian Betrayal

Don’t Look Twice, _the third solo effort—and third consecutive _New York Times_ bestseller—from Andrew Gross, author of _The Blue Zone _and_ The Dark Tide_, brings back Detective Ty Hauck and ensnares him in a lethal maze of cover-up and corruption. Gross, who co-wrote several bestsellers with suspense superstar James Patterson, soars to new heights with his intrepid action hero Hauck—whom the _Connecticut Post_ calls, “a Jack Reacher with heart.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*N**o Bad Deed: A Novel *













*Packed with the electrifying pacing and pulse-pounding suspense of Harlan Coben and Lisa Gardner, a thrilling debut about a mother desperate to find the connections between her missing husband and a deadly stalker who knows too much about her own dark family history.*

Driving home one rainy night, Cassie Larkin sees a man and woman fighting on the side of the road. After calling 911, she makes a split-second decision that will throw her suburban life into chaos. Against the dispatcher’s advice, she gets out of her minivan and confronts the attacker. That’s when he turns on her and spits out a chilling ultimatum: “Let her die, and I’ll let you live.”

A veterinarian trained to heal, Cassie can’t let the woman die. But while she’s examining the unconscious victim, the attacker steals her car. Now he has her name. Her address. And he knows about her children. Though they warn her to be careful, the police assure her that the perpetrator won’t get near her. Cassie isn’t so sure.

The next day—Halloween—her husband disappears while trick-or-treating with their six-year-old daughter. Are these disturbing events a coincidence or the beginning of a horrifying nightmare? Her husband has been growing distant—is it possible he’s become involved with another woman? Is Cassie’s confrontation with the road-side attacker connected to her husband’s disappearance? With these questions swirling in her mind Cassie can trust no one, maybe not even herself. The only thing she knows for sure is that she can’t sit back while the people she loves are in danger.

As she desperately searches for answers, Cassie discovers that nothing is as random as it seems, and that she is more than willing to fight—to go to the most terrifying extremes—to save her family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**icochet: A Crime Suspense Action Novel (Cutter Grogan Thrillers Book 4) *













*Cutter Grogan came to Syria to search for a missing woman.
He found old enemies who greeted him with violence*

A missing woman in the Middle East isn't the assignment Cutter would take on, but when an old client makes the request, he can't refuse.

Samira Latif's disappearance is shrouded in darkness. His client doesn't have much information for him. The missing woman's connection to one of the most powerful people in the US remains unexplained.

On arriving in Syria, he finds everything he was told was a lie. His old enemies haven't forgotten him and have laid out a welcome.

Was he set up from the start?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*P**oisonfeather (Gibson Vaughn) *













*A Wall Street Journal bestseller.
Gibson Vaughn, hero of the bestselling novel The Short Drop, returns in a smoldering thriller.*

When jailed billionaire Charles Merrick hints publicly that he has stashed a fortune in an offshore cache, a school of sharks converges upon his release from federal prison.

Among his swindled victims is Judge Hammond Birk, the man who saved Gibson Vaughn’s life when he was a troubled teenager. Now Gibson intends to repay that debt by recovering Merrick’s victims’ money.

But Gibson isn’t the only one on the trail of the hidden fortune.

The promise of billions has drawn a horde of ruthless treasure hunters, including an edgy ex-con, a female bartender with a mysterious history, a Chinese spy with a passion for fly-fishing, and a veritable army of hardened mercenaries. To stay ahead of the sharks and win justice for his mentor, Gibson will need all his formidable skills. But at the end of the road, he’ll still have to face “Poisonfeather”—a geopolitical secret that just might get Gibson killed…or worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**old Harbor (Gibson Vaughn) *













*Dive into the bestselling Gibson Vaughn series where the past won’t rest, but neither will he.*

After a period of brutal isolation in a CIA black-site prison, former Marine and gifted hacker Gibson Vaughn is free—but with no idea where he was or how much time he’s lost. Struggling to maintain his grip on reality, he races to return to the life he left behind. Angry and disoriented, his thoughts turn to vengeance and the man responsible for his rendition. But Gibson’s drive for retribution and the ghosts of his violent past plunge him back into a world he wants only to escape.

As old enemies and once-trusted allies resurface, the architects of a murderous conspiracy will beat a sinister path to Gibson’s doorstep. In discovering the shocking truth about those he thought he knew best, only one thing is certain: those responsible must be made to answer…and pay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**irefly *













*“Firefly proves once again that . . . British espionage fiction is the best in the world, and Porter is part of the reason why.” ―Lee Child, #1 New York Times bestselling author*

From the refugee camps of Greece to the mountains of Macedonia, a thirteen-year-old boy is making his way to Germany and to safety. Codenamed “Firefly,” he holds vital intelligence: unparalleled insight into a vicious ISIS terror cell, and details of their plans. But the terrorists are hot on his trail, determined he won’t live to pass on the information.

When MI6 become aware of Firefly and what he knows, the race is on to find him. Paul Samson, ex-MI6 agent and now private eye, finds himself recruited to the cause. Fluent in Arabic thanks to his Lebanese heritage and himself the product of an earlier era of violent civil war, Samson’s job is to find Firefly, win his trust, and get him to safety.

A devastatingly timely thriller following the refugee trail from Syria to Europe, _Firefly_ is a sophisticated, breathtaking race against time from an author who brings a whole new level of urgency to the genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**asino Royale (James Bond (Original Series) Book 1) *













In the novel that introduced James Bond to the world, Ian Fleming’s agent 007 is dispatched to a French casino in Royale-les-Eaux. His mission? Bankrupt a ruthless Russian agent who’s been on a bad luck streak at the baccarat table.

One of SMERSH’s most deadly operatives, the man known only as “Le Chiffre,” has been a prime target of the British Secret Service for years. If Bond can wipe out his bankroll, Le Chiffre will likely be “retired” by his paymasters in Moscow. But what if the cards won’t cooperate? After a brutal night at the gaming tables, Bond soon finds himself dodging would-be assassins, fighting off brutal torturers, and going all-in to save the life of his beautiful female counterpart, Vesper Lynd.

Taut, tense, and effortlessly stylish, Ian Fleming’s inaugural James Bond adventure has all the hallmarks that made the series a touchstone for a generation of readers.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I**nterdependence: Biology and Beyond (Meaning Systems) *













From biology to economics to information theory, the theme of interdependence is in the air, framing our experiences of all sorts of everyday phenomena. Indeed, the network may be the ascendant metaphor of our time. Yet precisely because the language of interdependence has become so commonplace as to be almost banal, we miss some of its most surprising and far-reaching implications.

In Interdependence, biologist Kriti Sharma offers a compelling alternative to the popular view that interdependence simply means independent things interacting. Sharma systematically shows how interdependence entails the mutual constitution of one thing by another—how all things come into being only in a system of dependence on others.

In a step-by-step account filled with vivid examples, Sharma shows how a coherent view of interdependence can help make sense not only of a range of everyday experiences but also of the most basic functions of living cells. With particular attention to the fundamental biological problem of how cells pick up signals from their surroundings, Sharma shows that only an account which replaces the perspective of “individual cells interacting with external environments” with one centered in interdependent, recursive systems can adequately account for how life works.

This book will be of interest to biologists and philosophers, to theorists of science, of systems, and of cybernetics, and to anyone curious about how life works. Clear, concise, and insightful, Interdependence: Biology and Beyond explicitly offers a coherent and practical philosophy of interdependence and will help shape what interdependence comes to mean in the twenty-first century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**attlefield Ukraine: Book One of the Red Storm Series *













*When superpowers collide…

…a single shot can ignite a global disaster.

Will the Ukrainian conflict start WWIII?*

Barely settled into the White House, the new American President is faced with a choice. With the smartest military advisers by his side, and the Joint Chiefs prepared for war, he must give the order.

*Who will he listen to?

What’s the correct move?*

In Moscow, the memory of the long winter never fades. The Ukraine is key to the Kremlin’s plans and the Americans are meddling where they don’t belong. This chess match will change the world.

*Never has technology been so advanced.

But that alone won’t win the day.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**cottish Queens, 1034–1714: The Queens and Consorts Who Shaped a Nation *













*An “enlightening and fascinating” exploration of Scotland’s royal women, from Lady Macbeth to Mary Queen of Scots and beyond (Booklist).*

The lives of the Scottish queens, both those who ruled in their own right and the consorts, have largely been neglected in conventional history books. One of the earliest known Scottish queens was none other than the notorious Lady Macbeth. Was she really the wicked woman depicted in Shakespeare’s famous play? Was St Margaret a demure and obedient wife? Why did Margaret Logie exercise such an influence over her husband, David II, and have we underestimated James VI’s consort, Anne of Denmark, frequently written off as a stupid and willful woman? Rosalind K. Marshall delves into these questions and more in this entertaining, impeccably researched book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

* 
T**he Red Flag: A History of Communism *













*“The best and the most accessible one-volume history of communism now available . . . A far-reaching, vividly written account.” —Foreign Affairs*

In _The Red Flag, _Oxford professor David Priestland tells the epic story of a movement that has taken root in dozens of countries across two hundred years, from its birth after the French Revolution to its ideological maturity in nineteenth-century Germany to its rise to dominance (and subsequent fall) in the twentieth century. Beginning with the first modern Communists in the age of Robespierre, Priestland examines the motives of thinkers and leaders including Marx, Engels, Lenin, Stalin, Castro, Che Guevara, Mao, Ho Chi Minh, Gorbachev, and many others.

Priestland also shows how Communism, in all its varieties, appealed to different societies for different reasons, in some as a response to inequalities and in others more out of a desire to catch up with the West. But paradoxically, while destroying one web of inequality, Communist leaders were simultaneously weaving another. It was this dynamic, together with widespread economic failure and an escalating loss of faith in the system, that ultimately destroyed Soviet Communism itself. At a time when global capitalism is in crisis and powerful new political forces have arisen to confront Western democracy, _The Red Flag_ is essential reading if we are to apply the lessons of the past to navigating the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**lementine: The Life of Mrs. Winston Churchill *














*“Engrossing…the first formal biography of a woman who has heretofore been relegated to the sidelines.”–The New York Times

From the author of the New York Times bestseller A Woman of No Importance, a long overdue tribute to the extraordinary woman who was Winston Churchill’s closest confidante, fiercest critic and shrewdest advisor that captures the intimate dynamic of one of history’s most fateful marriages.*

Late in life, Winston Churchill claimed that victory in the Second World War would have been “impossible” without the woman who stood by his side for fifty-seven turbulent years. Why, then, do we know so little about her? In this landmark biography, a finalist for the Plutarch prize, Sonia Purnell finally gives Clementine Churchill her due.

Born into impecunious aristocracy, the young Clementine Hozier was the target of cruel snobbery. Many wondered why Winston married her, when the prime minister’s daughter was desperate for his attention. Yet their marriage proved to be an exceptional partnership. "You know,"Winston confided to FDR, "I tell Clemmie everything."

Through the ups and downs of his tumultuous career, in the tense days when he stood against Chamberlain and the many months when he helped inspire his fellow countrymen and women to keep strong and carry on, Clementine made her husband’s career her mission, at the expense of her family, her health and, fatefully, of her children. Any real consideration of Winston Churchill is incomplete without an understanding of their relationship. _Clementine_ is both the first real biography of this remarkable woman and a fascinating look inside their private world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**ail Gunner *















*‘One of the outstanding books of the war’ - Sunday Express*

This gripping story of one man’s involvement in RAF Bomber Command’s fledgling offensive was first published in 1943.

Written only months after the events described, R. C. Rivaz provides a uniquely fresh and immediate perspective on some of the most harrowing episodes of the war. He was tail gunner to Leonard Cheshire, one of the most famous RAF pilots of the Second World War and flew in Whitleys with 102 Squadron and Halifaxes with 35 Squadron.

Rivaz describes his experiences of night bombing attacks against heavily defended enemy targets like Duisburg, Dusseldorf and Essen, recording in captivating detail the sights and sounds of these dangerous night time raids.

But he describes equally well the colour pallet of the setting sun from fifteen thousand feet, and his turbulent mind set as he prepares for each death defying mission. He relates a dramatic shoot-out with German fighters over La Rochelle in broad daylight and describes his near-death encounters with cool but honest detail.

Rivaz also describes two agonizing crashes over the sea, one occasion of which he waits near frozen for seven hours, buffeted by stormy weather in a rubber dinghy.

_Tail Gunner_ is not only unrivalled in its immediacy and insight, but gripping and eminently readable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*N**isei Soldiers In World War II: The Campaign In The Vosges Mountains*













This study is about the 442nd Regimental Combat Team during World War II as it assisted VI Corps in the push through the Vosges Mountains in northern France. The 442nd RCT was composed mostly of Japanese-Americans, or Nisei, who volunteered to join the U.S. Army. Behind their contributions were U.S. government policies which precluded Japanese immigrants from citizenship and land ownership, and culminated in the relocation of more than 110,000 Japanese-Americans from the West Coast of the United States.

This study briefly examines the Japanese in America, the formation of the 442nd RCT, and its exploits. Its involvement in the campaign through the Vosges Mountains began with its attachment to the 36th Infantry Division on 13 October and ended on 9 November 1944. This study examines the four battles during the campaign to take Bruyeres, Biffontaine, the Rescue of the “Lost Battalion,” and the follow-on mission.

This study examines the combat and environmental conditions in the Vosges Mountains. It shows military decision-making from the corps level to regiment level and, in some cases, to company level. It provides a balanced review of events to promote historical accuracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**lack Thursday: The Story of the Schweinfurt Raid *














On Thursday, October 14, 1943, two hundred and ninety one B-17 Flying Fortresses set out for a strategic bombing raid on the factories in Schweinfurt.

Sixty of those planes never returned and six hundred and fifty men were lost during the course of that mission.

It was the greatest failure that the United States Air Force had ever suffered and became known as “Black Thursday”.

Martin Caidin’s _Black Thursday: The Story of the Schweinfurt Raid_ is a brilliant account of that day that should never be forgotten.

This book uncovers in thrilling detail the build-up to that fateful raid as the ground crew prepare the aircraft and the aviators are briefed on their mission ahead.

By consulting with first-hand accounts and interviewing survivors Caidin’s book takes the reader to the heart of the action as the planes burst into battle in the skies above Western Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Soviet Cold War Weaponry: Aircraft, Warships, Missiles and Artillery (Modern Warfare)*











"In this companion volume to his photographic history of Soviet tanks and armoured vehicles, Anthony Tucker-Jones provides a visual guide to the vast array of aircraft, warships and missiles the Soviet armed forces deployed at the height of the Cold War. Although the superpowers never came to blows, the so-called 'Cold War' was far from cold, with numerous 'hot' proxy wars being fought in Africa and the Middle East. All these conflicts employed Soviet weaponry which has been captured in action in the colour and black-and-white photographs selected for this book. Between the 1950s and 1980s Soviet and Warsaw Pact countries churned out thousands of weapons ready for the Third World War. They also embarked on a technological arms race with NATO in an attempt to counter each new piece of equipment as it appeared. The MiG fighters, the Badger and Backfire bombers, the nuclear submarines have achieved almost iconic status, but, as Anthony Tucker-Jones's book shows, there was much more to the Soviet armoury than these famous weapons. Much of it, despite its age, remains in service with armies, guerrilla forces and terrorist organizations around the world today."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**hy We Lost: A General's Inside Account of the Iraq and Afghanistan Wars *













*A commander’s “compelling” behind-the-scenes view of the United States at war after 9/11, from high-level strategy to combat on the ground (The Wall Street Journal).*

Over his thirty-five year career, Daniel P. Bolger rose through the ranks of the army infantry to become a three-star general, commanding in both Afghanistan and Iraq. Perhaps more than anyone else, he was witness to the full extent of these wars, from September 11th to withdrawal from the region. Not only did Bolger participate in top-level planning and strategy meetings, he also regularly carried a rifle alongside soldiers in combat actions.

Writing with hard-won experience and unflinching honesty, Bolger argues that while we lost in Iraq and Afghanistan, we did not have to. Intelligence was garbled. Key decision makers were blinded by spreadsheets or theories. And we never really understood our enemy. _Why We Lost_ is a timely, forceful, and compulsively readable account from a fresh and authoritative perspective, “filled with heartfelt stories of soldiers and Marines in firefights and close combat. It weighs in mightily to the ongoing debate over how the United States should wage war” (_The Washington Post_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Birthday of the World: And Other Stories *












For more than four decades, Ursula K. Le Guin has enthralled readers with her imagination, clarity, and moral vision. The recipient of numerous literary prizes, including the National Book Award, the Kafka Award, and five Hugo and five Nebula Awards, this renowned writer has, in each story and novel, created a provocative, ever-evolving universe filled with diverse worlds and rich characters reminiscent of our earthly selves. Now, in _The Birthday of the World_, this gifted artist returns to these worlds in eight brilliant short works, including a never-before-published novella, each of which probes the essence of humanity.

Here are stories that explore complex social interactions and troublesome issues of gender and sex; that define and defy notions of personal relationships and of society itself; that examine loyalty, survival, and introversion; that bring to light the vicissitudes of slavery and the meaning of transformation, religion, and history.

The first six tales in this spectacular volume are set in the author's signature world of the Ekumen, "my pseudo-coherent universe with holes in the elbows," as Le Guin describes it -- a world made familiar in her award-winning novel _The Left Hand of Darkness_. The seventh, title story was hailed by _Publishers Weekly_ as "remarkable . . . a standout." The final offering in the collection, _Paradises Lost_, is a mesmerizing novella of space exploration and the pursuit of happiness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ragon and Soldier (The Dragonback Series) *













*“The adventure and danger levels crackle” (Booklist) in the second book of the Dragonback saga by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Star Wars: Thrawn.*

Even though he’s been on the run from the law for a while, young Jack Morgan never wanted a bodyguard. But that’s what he got when a desperate alien named Draycos bonded with him for survival. When all is well, Draycos looks like nothing more than a tattoo on Jack’s back. But when Jack’s threatened, the K’da warrior appears in his true, dragonlike form.

Now, Jack’s indebted to his new symbiotic friend for saving his life, and feels obligated to help Draycos fulfill his vow to discover who’s behind the plot to eradicate his kind.

All they know for sure is that whoever annihilated the fleet of K’da refugee ships used mercenaries to do their dirty work. To investigate, Jack signs up with a merc outfit known for using teenagers to fill their ranks. But life in the military is far more unpleasant than Jack bargained for—and it turns out he’s not the only new recruit who isn’t what they appear to be . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*M**an-Kzin Wars IV (Man-Kzin Wars Series Book 4) *












Welcome to the hottest pocket in Larry Niven’s Known Space: the time of the assault on pacifist humanity by berserker felinoids from the planet Kzin. This time humanity’s representatives to the Warrior Race are Donald Kingsbury, Greg Bear, and Steve Stirling. As is traditional in this war for species survival, in all cases “monkey cleverness” (i.e., human cunning) is more than a match for felinoid ferocity. But as is also traditional, victory never comes cheap to those out on the sharp edge of The Man-Kzin Wars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*W**inter World (The Long Winter Trilogy Book 1) *













*A new ice age...
and a shocking discovery...
will change humanity forever.*

From the Amazon Charts and _Wall Street Journal_ bestselling author with over FOUR MILLION COPIES sold worldwide comes an epic novel with an unforgettable twist.


In the near future, a new ice age has begun.

Humanity stands on the brink of extinction.

Desperate for answers, scientists send probes into the solar system to take readings. Near Mars, they identify a mysterious object moving toward the Sun. Is it the cause of the ice age? Or could it be humanity’s only hope of survival?

With time running out, NASA launches a mission to make contact. But the object isn’t what anyone thought. In the dark of space, alone, the team makes a discovery that will change the course of human history—and possibly end it.

Filled with real science and fascinating details, _Winter World_ is that unique blend of fact and fiction that could completely change how you see our planet—and humanity’s future. For those intrepid souls starting this bestselling trilogy, be warned: you may well be up late into the night turning the pages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he League of Regrettable Superheroes: Half-Baked Heroes from Comic Book History *













*Meet one hundred of the strangest superheroes ever to see print, complete with backstories, vintage art, and colorful commentary.*

You know about Batman, Superman, and Spiderman, but have you heard of *Doll Man*, *Doctor Hormone*, or *Spider Queen*? So prepare yourself for such not-ready-for-prime-time heroes as *Bee Man* (Batman, but with bees), the *Clown* (circus-themed crimebuster), the *Eye* (a giant, floating eyeball; just accept it), and many other oddballs and oddities. Drawing on the entire history of the medium, _The League of Regrettable Superheroes_ will appeal to die-hard comics fans, casual comics readers, and anyone who enjoys peering into the stranger corners of pop culture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dr. Seuss Goes to War: The World War II Editorial Cartoons of Theodor Seuss Geisel*













*“A fascinating collection” of wartime cartoons from the beloved children’s author and illustrator (The New York Times Book Review).*

For decades, readers throughout the world have enjoyed the marvelous stories and illustrations of Theodor Seuss Geisel, better known as Dr. Seuss. But few know the work Geisel did as a political cartoonist during World War II, for the New York daily newspaper _PM_. In these extraordinarily trenchant cartoons, Geisel presents “a provocative history of wartime politics” (_Entertainment Weekly_). _Dr. Seuss Goes to War_ features handsome, large-format reproductions of more than two hundred of Geisel’s cartoons, alongside “insightful” commentary by the historian Richard H. Minear that places them in the context of the national climate they reflect (_Booklist_).

Pulitzer Prize–winner Art Spiegelman’s introduction places Seuss firmly in the pantheon of the leading political cartoonists of our time.

“A shocker—this cat is not in the hat!” —Studs Terkel


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*P**lato and a Platypus Walk Into a Bar...: Understanding Philosophy Through Jokes *













*New York Times Bestseller: This entertaining-yet-enlightening crash course on philosophy is “an extraordinary read” (Orlando Sentinel).*

Here's a lively, hilarious, not-so-reverent journey through the great philosophical traditions, schools, concepts, and thinkers. It’s Philosophy 101 for everyone who knows not to take all this heavy stuff too seriously. Some of the Big Ideas covered are Existentialism (what do Hegel and Bette Midler have in common?), Philosophy of Language (how to express what it’s like being stranded on a desert island with Halle Berry), Feminist Philosophy (why, in the end, a man is always a man), and much more. Finally—it all makes sense!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Best of the Rejection Collection: 293 Cartoons that Were Too Dumb, Too Dark, or Too Naughty for The New Yorker *













*Rescued from the New Yorker’s rejection pile, the cartoons collected here offer an inside look at the jokes its editors would rather keep to themselves.*

Too edgy, raunchy, or outrageous for one of the world’s most esteemed magazines, _The Best of the Rejection Collection_ brings together some of the funniest and most original work by the _New Yorker’s_ brightest talents—Roz Chast, Gahan Wilson, Sam Gross, Jack Ziegler, David Sipress, and more. Here you’ll discover their other sides: dark, juvenile, naughty, sick, or just plain weird.

And what a treat. Ventriloquist dummy cartoons. Operating room cartoons. Bring your daughter to work day cartoons (the stripper; the death row prison guard). Lots of couples in bed, quite a few coffins, wise-cracking animals—and zero restraint.

“The submissions were not set aside because they were not funny but (for the most part) because they were too funny.” —_The New York Times_, on _The Best of the Rejection Collection_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**nastasia Pollack Crafting Mysteries Boxed Set: Books 1-2 *













The first two books in the critically acclaimed Anastasia Pollack Crafting Mystery series:

Assault with a Deadly Glue Gun--When Anastasia Pollack's husband permanently cashes in his chips at a roulette table in Vegas, her comfortable middle-class life craps out. She's left with two teenage sons, a mountain of debt, and her hateful, cane-wielding Communist mother-in-law. Not to mention stunned disbelief over her late husband's secret gambling addiction, and the loan shark who's demanding fifty thousand dollars.

Anastasia's job as crafts editor for a magazine proves no respite when she discovers a dead body glued to her office chair. The victim, fashion editor Marlys Vandenburg, collected enemies and ex-lovers like Jimmy Choos on her ruthless climb to editor-in-chief. But when evidence surfaces of an illicit affair between Marlys and Anastasia's husband, Anastasia becomes the number one suspect.

Death by Killer Mop Doll--Overdue bills and constant mother vs. mother-in-law battles at home are bad enough. But crafts editor Anastasia Pollack's stress level is maxed out when she and her fellow American Woman editors get roped into unpaid gigs for a revamped morning TV show. Before the glue is dry on Anastasia's mop dolls, morning TV turns crime drama when the studio is trashed and the producer is murdered. Former co-hosts Vince and Monica—sleazy D-list celebrities—stand out among a lengthy lineup of suspects, all furious over the show's new format. And Anastasia has no clue her snooping has landed her directly in the killer's unforgiving spotlight.

Craft projects included.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**nastasia Pollack Crafting Mysteries Boxed Set: Books 7-8 *













The seventh and eighth books in the critically acclaimed Anastasia Pollack Crafting Mystery Series.

Drop Dead Ornaments
Anastasia Pollack's son Alex is dating Sophie Lambert, the new kid in town. For their community service project, the high school seniors have chosen to raise money for the county food bank. Anastasia taps her craft industry contacts to donate materials for the students to make Christmas ornaments they'll sell at the town's annual Holiday Crafts Fair.

At the fair Anastasia meets Sophie's father, Shane Lambert, who strikes her as a man with secrets. She also notices a woman eavesdropping on their conversation. Later that evening when the woman turns up dead, Sophie's father is arrested for her murder.

Alex and Sophie beg Anastasia to find the real killer, but Anastasia has had her fill of dead bodies. She's also not convinced of Shane's innocence. Besides, she's promised younger son Nick she'll stop risking her life. But how can she say no to Alex?

Handmade Ho-Ho Homicide
Two and a half weeks ago magazine crafts editor Anastasia Pollack arrived home to find Ira Pollack, her half-brother-in-law, had blinged out her home with enough Christmas lights to rival Rockefeller Center. Now he's crammed her small yard with enormous cavorting inflatable characters. She and photojournalist boyfriend (and possible spy) Zack Barnes pack up the unwanted lawn decorations to return to Ira. They arrive to find his yard the scene of an over-the-top Christmas extravaganza. His neighbors are not happy with the animatronics, laser light show, and blaring music creating traffic jams on their normally quiet street. One of them expresses his displeasure with his fists before running off.

In the excitement, the deflated lawn ornaments are never returned to Ira. The next morning Anastasia once again heads to his house before work to drop them off. When she arrives, she discovers Ira's attacker dead in Santa's sleigh. Ira becomes the prime suspect in the man's murder and begs Anastasia to help clear his name. But Anastasia has promised her sons she'll keep her nose out of police business. What's a reluctant amateur sleuth to do?

Craft projects included.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Volume One: Whose Body?, Clouds of Witness, and Unnatural Death (The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Boxset Book 1)*













*A special edition of the first three classic mysteries featuring British aristocrat and sleuth Lord Peter Wimsey.*

A gentleman needs hobbies. For Lord Peter Wimsey—a Great War veteran with a touch of shell shock—collecting rare books, sampling fine wines, and catching criminals help pass the time.

In _Whose Body?_, a dead man wearing nothing but a pince-nez is found in the bathtub of an architect’s London flat—and Wimsey encounters a bizarre puzzle.

_Clouds of Witness_ brings Lord Wimsey to the family’s shooting lodge in Yorkshire. Humans are not meant to be targets, but Wimsey’s sister’s fiancé has been felled by a bullet—and his brother accused of the crime. The investigation will bring him into contact with a socialist agitator, a hot-tempered farmer, and a host of unseemly secrets.

In _Unnatural Death_, everyone expected the ailing and elderly Miss Agatha Dawson to die—just not quite so soon. When the doctor who treated her shares his suspicions with Wimsey, he sets out to discover who rushed the patient to her demise.

This exciting volume of renowned author Dorothy L. Sayers’s beloved cozy British mystery series is a perfect introduction for new readers, as well as a familiar friend for longtime fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**he Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Volume Two: The Unpleasantness at the Bellona Club, Strong Poison, The Five Red Herrings, and Have His Carcase (The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Boxset Book 2) *













*The British aristocrat and sleuth takes on four more puzzling whodunits in this beloved series from “one of the greatest mystery story writers” (Los Angeles Times).*

A gentleman needs hobbies. For Lord Peter Wimsey—a Great War veteran with a touch of shell shock—collecting rare books, sampling fine wines, and catching criminals are all most pleasant diversions. In these Golden Age whodunits, “Lord Peter can hardly be spared from the ranks of the great detectives of the printed page” (_The New York Times_).

_The Unpleasantness at the Bellona Club_: On Armistice Day, a wealthy general dies in his club, surrounded by fellow veterans—while across town his sister also dies suspiciously, throwing a half-million-pound inheritance into turmoil. Now club member Lord Peter Wimsey must fight an uphill battle to solve the case.

_Strong Poison_: Lord Peter Wimsey comes to the trial of Harriet Vane for a glimpse at one of the most engaging murder cases London has seen in years. There is little doubt the woman will face the hangman. A mildly popular mystery novelist, she stands accused of poisoning her fiancé, a literary author and well-known advocate of free love. But as Lord Peter watches Harriet in the dock, he begins to doubt her guilt—and to fall in love.

_The Five Red Herrings_: In the idyllic village of Kirkcudbright on the Scottish coast, every resident and visitor has two things in common: They either fish or paint (or both), and they all hate Sandy Campbell. So when the painter’s body is found at the bottom of a steep hill, Wimsey suspects someone’s taken a creative approach to the art of murder.

_Have His Carcase_: Harriet Vane has gone on vacation to forget her recent murder trial and, more importantly, to forget the man who cleared her name—the dapper, handsome, and maddening Lord Peter Wimsey. But when she finds a dead body on the beach, only the gentleman sleuth can help her solve a murder after all the evidence has washed out to sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Faceless Killers: A Mystery (Kurt Wallander Mystery Book 1)*













*A #1 international bestseller: This “exquisite novel of mesmerizing depth” launched the acclaimed Wallander Mysteries and BBC series starring Kenneth Branagh (Los Angeles Times).*

Early one morning, a small-town farmer discovers that his neighbors have been victims of a brutal attack during the night: An old man has been bludgeoned to death, and his tortured wife lies dying before the farmer’s eyes. The only clue is the single word she utters before she dies: “foreign.”

In charge of the investigation is Inspector Kurt Wallander, a local detective whose personal life is in a shambles. His family is falling apart, he’s gaining weight, and he drinks too much and sleeps too little. Tenacious and levelheaded in his sleuthing, he and his colleagues must contend with a wave of violent xenophobia as they search for the killers.

Winner of the Sweden’s Best Mystery Award and the first installment in the series that inspired the PBS program _Wallander _starring Kenneth Branagh, _Faceless Killers_ is a razor-sharp, stylishly dark police procedural with searing social commentary that reaches beyond its genre to produce “a superior novel—and a harbinger of great things to come” (_Booklist_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*F**irewall (Kurt Wallander Mystery Book 08 )*













*An international bestseller: Murder becomes a high tech game of cat and mouse in this “thinking man’s thriller” from the master of Nordic noir (The New York Times Book Review).*

Ystad, Sweden. A man stops at an ATM during his evening walk and inexplicably falls to the ground dead. Two teenage girls brutally murder a taxi driver. They are quickly apprehended, shocking local policemen with their complete lack of remorse. A few days later a blackout cuts power to a large swath of the country. When a serviceman arrives at the malfunctioning power substation, he makes a grisly discovery.

Inspector Kurt Wallander senses these events must be linked, but he has to figure out how and why. The search for answers eventually leads him dangerously close to a group of anarchic terrorists who hide in the shadows of cyberspace. Somehow, these criminals always seem to know the police department’s next move. How can a small group of detectives unravel a plot designed to wreak havoc on a worldwide scale? And will they solve the riddle before it’s too late?

A riveting police procedural about our increasing vulnerability in the modern digitized world, _Firewall _“proves once again that spending time with a glum police inspector in chilly Sweden can be quite thrilling . . . A notable success” (_Publishers Weekly_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Five Days Post Mortem (Violet Darger FBI Mystery Thriller Book 5)*













*Her body floats. A bloated thing half atop the river. Naked. Pale. Mouth and eyes open wide.*

When two fishermen discover a corpse floating in the Clackamas river, profiler Violet Darger heads to rural Oregon to hunt another serial killer. What she discovers in the woods might change the course of her life.

*What secrets does the water conceal?*

The girl in the water marks the third such case in the area -- all drowned with superficial stab wounds and discovered in a body of water -- and Darger feels certain she won't be the last.

The corpses are badly decomposed. The flesh purpled and softened from their time in the water. The forensic evidence distorted by decay and the elements.

But the victims share one more thing in common -- *all were discovered roughly five days post mortem.* A coincidence? Something with meaning to be discerned?

Darger suspects the timeline to be significant, but without evidence, she can only guess as to why. That sets up what might be the key to the case:

*What is the killer doing to the victims for the four days between their deaths and dumping their bodies?*

It's Darger's first case without Loshak, and it will test her like none before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**ecret Star (Stars of Mithra Book 3)*













*The Stars of Mithra trilogy comes to a gripping conclusion in this classic story from #1 New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts!*

Lieutenant Seth Buchanan is astonished when the beautiful victim of his homicide investigation turns up—very much alive—at the scene of the murder. Grace Fontaine is keeping secrets, ones that should have killed her, but the notorious heiress refuses to reveal anything. The cool, controlled cop never lets his feelings get in the way of his job, and with a killer at large, Seth can’t afford any distractions. But there’s something irresistible about Grace…and eventually Seth finds it hard to remember there’s any mystery more important to solve than that of Grace herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ead Simple: Now a Major ITV Drama Starring John Simm (Roy Grace Book 1) *













*Meet Detective Superintendent Roy Grace on his unforgettable first major case, in this TV tie-in edition of Dead Simple, by award winning crime author Peter James.

Now a major ITV series, Grace, adapted for television by screenwriter Russell Lewis and starring John Simm.*

It was meant to be a harmless stag-night prank. But a few hours later, the groom has disappeared and his friends are dead.

With only three days to the wedding, Roy Grace is contacted by the man’s distraught fiancée to unearth what happened on that fateful night.

The one man who ought to know of the groom’s whereabouts is saying nothing. But then he has a lot more to gain than anyone realizes, for one man’s disaster is another man’s fortune . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*N**ot Dead Enough: A Chilling Serial Killer Thriller (Roy Grace Book 3)*













*Detective Superintendent Roy Grace thinks he's found a serial killer, but not everything is as it seems in Not Dead Enough, by award winning crime author Peter James.*

A beautiful socialite is dead. Roy Grace’s leading suspect, her husband, was sixty miles away when she died, but all other evidence points to him. Has someone stolen his identity or is he simply a very clever liar?

Grace’s investigation and his budding new relationship are derailed after a reported sighting of his wife, Sandy, who has been missing for nine years. Grace desperately tries to cast light on the truth in both cases as his emotional turmoil – and the body count – grows . . .

*Although the Roy Grace novels can be read in any order, Not Dead Enough is the third thrilling title in the bestselling series. Enjoy more of the Brighton detective’s investigations with Dead Man's Footsteps and Dead Tomorrow.

Now a major ITV series, Grace, starring John Simm.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ead Like You: A Chilling British Detective Crime Thriller (Roy Grace Book 6) *













*When unsolved crimes resurface, Detective Superintendent Roy Grace faces a possible copycat killing in Dead Like You, by award winning crime author Peter James.*

The Metropole Hotel, Brighton. After a heady New Year's Eve ball, a woman is attacked as she returns to her room. A week later, another woman is assaulted. Both victims' shoes are taken by the offender . . .

Roy Grace soon realizes that these new cases bear remarkable similarities to an unsolved series of crimes in the city back in 1997. Dubbed 'Shoe Man', the perpetrator was believed to have attacked five women before murdering his sixth victim and vanishing. Could this be a copycat, or has Shoe Man resurfaced?

When more women are assaulted, Grace and his team find themselves in a desperate race against the clock to identify and save the life of the new sixth victim . . .

*Although the Roy Grace novels can be read in any order, Dead Like You is the sixth gripping title in the bestselling series. Enjoy more of the Brighton detective’s investigations with Dead Man's Grip and Not Dead Yet.

Now a major ITV series, Grace, starring John Simm.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Woman on the Pier: An absolutely gripping new suspense thriller by the author of Sunday Times bestseller The Dinner Guest*













*Two strangers meet on the pier
Only one walks away…*
Screenwriter Caroline Byrne is desperate to know why her daughter Jessica died, murdered in Stratford when she was supposed to be at a friend’s in Somerset.

When Caroline discovers the messages Jessica had been sending a boy named Michael, she realises it’s because of him. Because he failed to meet her that day.

He’s the reason why her daughter is dead.

And so she makes a choice. He’s the one who’s going to pay.

That is her promise. Her price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C**hicago: A Novel *













*A big-shouldered, big-trouble thriller set in mobbed-up 1920s Chicago—a city where some people knew too much, and where everyone should have known better—by the Oscar-nominated screenwriter of The Untouchables and Pulitzer Prize–winning playwright of Glengarry Glen Ross.*

Mike Hodge—veteran of the Great War, big shot of the _Chicago Tribune_, medium fry—probably shouldn’t have fallen in love with Annie Walsh. Then, again, maybe the man who killed Annie Walsh have known better than to trifle with Mike Hodge.

In_ Chicago,_ David Mamet has created a bracing, kaleidoscopic page-turner that roars through the Windy City’s underground on its way to a thunderclap of a conclusion. Here is not only his first novel in more than two decades, but the book he has been building to for his whole career. Mixing some of his most brilliant fictional creations with actual figures of the era, suffused with trademark "Mamet Speak," richness of voice, pace, and brio, and exploring—as no other writer can—questions of honor, deceit, revenge, and devotion, _Chicago_ is that rarest of literary creations: a book that combines spectacular elegance of craft with a kinetic wallop as fierce as the February wind gusting off Lake Michigan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Spy Who Loved Me (James Bond (Original Series) Book 10)*













Set apart from the other books in Ian Fleming’s James Bond series, _The Spy Who Loved Me_ is told from the perspective of a femme fatale in the making—a victim of circumstance with a wounded heart.

Vivienne Michel, a precocious French Canadian raised in the United Kingdom, seems a foreigner in every land. With only a supercharged Vespa and a handful of American dollars, she travels down winding roads into the pine forests of the Adirondacks. After stopping at the Dreamy Pines Motor Court and being coerced into caretaking at the vacant motel for the night, Viv opens the door to two armed mobsters and realizes being a woman alone is no easy task. But when a third stranger shows—a confident Englishman with a keen sense for sizing things up—the tables are turned.

Still reeling in the wake of Operation Thunderball, Bond had planned for his jaunt through the Adirondacks to be a period of rest before his return to Europe. But that all changes when his tire goes flat in front of a certain motel…

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**he Storm Before the Storm: The Beginning of the End of the Roman Republic *













*The creator of the award-winning podcast series The History of Rome and Revolutions brings to life the bloody battles, political machinations, and human drama that set the stage for the fall of the Roman Republic.*

The Roman Republic was one of the most remarkable achievements in the history of civilization. Beginning as a small city-state in central Italy, Rome gradually expanded into a wider world filled with petty tyrants, barbarian chieftains, and despotic kings. Through the centuries, Rome's model of cooperative and participatory government remained remarkably durable and unmatched in the history of the ancient world.

In 146 BC, Rome finally emerged as the strongest power in the Mediterranean. But the very success of the Republic proved to be its undoing. The republican system was unable to cope with the vast empire Rome now ruled: rising economic inequality disrupted traditional ways of life, endemic social and ethnic prejudice led to clashes over citizenship and voting rights, and rampant corruption and ruthless ambition sparked violent political clashes that cracked the once indestructible foundations of the Republic.

Chronicling the years 146-78 BC, The Storm Before the Storm dives headlong into the first generation to face this treacherous new political environment. Abandoning the ancient principles of their forbearers, men like Marius, Sulla, and the Gracchi brothers set dangerous new precedents that would start the Republic on the road to destruction and provide a stark warning about what can happen to a civilization that has lost its way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he True History of Merlin the Magician *













*A medieval historian examines what we really know about the man who was “Merlin the Magician” and his impact on Britain.*

Merlin has remained an enthralling and curious individual since he was first introduced in the twelfth century in Geoffrey of Monmouth’s _Historia Regum Britanniae_. But although the Merlin of literature and Arthurian myth is well known, his “historical” figure and his relation to medieval magic are less familiar. In this book Anne Lawrence-Mathers explores just who he was and what he has meant to Britain.

The historical Merlin was no rough magician: he was a learned figure from the cutting edge of medieval science and adept in astrology, cosmology, prophecy, and natural magic, as well as being a seer and a proto-alchemist. His powers were convincingly real—and useful, for they helped to add credibility to the “long-lost” history of Britain which first revealed them to a European public. Merlin’s prophecies reassuringly foretold Britain’s path, establishing an ancient ancestral line and linking biblical prophecy with more recent times. Merlin helped to put British history into world history.

Lawrence-Mathers also explores the meaning of Merlin’s magic across the centuries, arguing that he embodied ancient Christian and pagan magical traditions, recreated for a medieval court and shaped to fit a new moral framework. Linking Merlin’s reality and power with the culture of the Middle Ages, this remarkable book reveals the true impact of the most famous magician of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**atherine the Great: Portrait of a Woman *












The Pulitzer Prize–winning author of _Peter the Great, Nicholas and Alexandra, _and_ The Romanovs _returns with another masterpiece of narrative biography, the extraordinary story of an obscure German princess who became one of the most remarkable, powerful, and captivating women in history. Born into a minor noble family, Catherine transformed herself into empress of Russia by sheer determination. For thirty-four years, the government, foreign policy, cultural development, and welfare of the Russian people were in her hands. She dealt with domestic rebellion, foreign wars, and the tidal wave of political change and violence churned up by the French Revolution. Catherine’s family, friends, ministers, generals, lovers, and enemies—all are here, vividly brought to life. History offers few stories richer than that of Catherine the Great. In this book, an eternally fascinating woman is returned to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he American Invasion of Canada: The War of 1812's First Year *












How could a nation of eight million fail to subdue a struggling British colony of 300,000? In this remarkable account of the war’s first year, Pierre Burton transforms history into an engrossing narrative that reads like a fast-paced novel. Drawing on memoirs, diaries, and official dispatches, the author gets inside the characters who fought the war—the common soldiers, the generals, the bureaucrats and the profiteers, the traitors, and the loyalists. This is a gripping account of a fascinatingly complex war that shaped the boundaries of America as we know them today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**hurchill: A Life *













*“A richly textured and deeply moving portrait of greatness” (Los Angeles Times).*

In this masterful book, prize-winning historian and authorized Churchill biographer Martin Gilbert weaves together the research from his eight-volume biography of the elder statesman into one single volume, and includes new information unavailable at the time of the original work’s publication.

Spanning Churchill’s youth, education, and early military career, his journalistic work, and the arc of his political leadership, _Churchill: A Life _details the great man’s indelible contribution to Britain’s foreign policy and internal social reform. With eyewitness accounts and interviews with Churchill’s contemporaries, including friends, family members, and career adversaries, it provides a revealing picture of the personal life, character, ambition, and drive of one of the world’s most remarkable leaders.

“A full and rounded examination of Churchill’s life, both in its personal and political aspects . . . Gilbert describes the painful decade of Churchill’s political exile (1929–1939) and shows how it strengthened him and prepared him for his role in the ‘hour of supreme crisis’ as Britain’s wartime leader. A lucid, comprehensive and authoritative life of the man considered by many to have been the outstanding public figure of the 20th century.” —_Publishers Weekly_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*L**uftwaffe in Africa, 1941–1943 (Casemate Illustrated) *













*This WWII history examines Nazi air force operations in Egypt and Libya with more than 100 rare wartime photographs.*

When Mussolini’s army was defeated on the Libyan-Egyptian border at the beginning of 1941, Adolph Hitler had no choice but to send reinforcements to help his ally. The Luftwaffe deployed an air detachment, first to Sicily, then to North Africa. This volume examines the small expeditionary force, solely devoted to protecting Italian possessions in the Mediterranean and Middle Eastern theater.

When General Erwin Rommel launched his Afrika Korps to the east, the Luftwaffe had to go on the offensive to cover the advance. As British air forces were strengthened, German High Command was obliged to send more aerial units into what it had initially considered a peripheral arena of the war. Losses in bombers and fighters were high on both sides. By the time the Allies landed in Morocco and Algeria at the end of 1942, the Wehrmacht’s fate was sealed. The last German units capitulated in Tunisia in May 1943.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*O**peration Chariot: The St Nazaire Raid, 1942 (Casemate Illustrated)*













*An illustrated history of the World War II British amphibious attack on a dry dock in the German-occupied French town.*

At the beginning of 1942, the prospect of Germany’s _Tirpitz_, the heaviest battleship ever built by a European navy, patrolling the Atlantic posed a huge threat to the convoys that were the lifeline for Britain. Bombing raids to destroy the ship failed. A more radical plan was conceived to destroy the dry-dock facility at St Nazaire on the French Atlantic coast. Without the use of the only suitable base for the ship, the threat would be neutralized.

The plan was to ram the entrance gates with a ship packed with explosives on a delayed fuse. A motorboat armed with torpedoes would fire at the inner gate causing further damage to submarine pens. The troops and crew would then destroy as many dockyard targets as they could and withdraw in fast motor launches that had followed them in. All this was to be achieved under cover of an air raid. _HMS Campbeltown_, a U.S. lend-lease destroyer, was chosen for the task.

On the night of March 27, the raid commenced. The _Campbeltown_ succeeded in lodging its bows in the outer gates. The fuses detonated the explosives in its hold the following day. The dock gates were destroyed. The cost to the Allies was high, but the _Tirpitz_ was never able to leave Norwegian waters.

This volume in the Casemate Illustrated series gives a clear overview of the planning and execution of the raid and its aftermath, accompanied by 125 photographs and images, including color profiles and maps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**ay Fighter Aces of the Luftwaffe 1939–42 (Casemate Illustrated Book 17) *












*A pictorial history of Hitler’s fighter pilots that “will be of great interest to aircraft modelers and aviation historians alike” (AMPS Indianapolis).*

Military and aviation history enthusiasts have always been interested in the fighter pilots of Hitler’s Luftwaffe. Around five hundred Luftwaffe fighter pilots were awarded the Knight’s Cross, accumulating huge numbers of missions flown. A similar number achieved more than forty victories—more than the two leading USAF and RAF fighter pilots. Indeed, some of their stories are extraordinary. Fighting from the Arctic Circle to the North African deserts, from the Caucasus in the East to Normandy in the West, the German fighter pilot flew and fought until he was shot down, “flown out,” wounded, or killed in action. A handful survived from “first to last.”

This first volume of _Day Fighter Aces of the Luftwaffe_ traces the story of the Luftwaffe’s day fighter arm (der Tagjagd) from its inception to 1942. Organized campaign by campaign, this chronological account interweaves brief biographical details, newly translated personal accounts, and key moments in the careers of a host of notable and lesser-known Luftwaffe aces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**ay Fighter Aces of the Luftwaffe 1943–45 (Casemate Illustrated) *













*The second volume of this “excellent” overview of Germany’s World War II fighter pilots, filled with photos, maps, and aircraft profiles (Air Power History).*

This volume of _Day Fighter Aces of the Luftwaffe_ traces the story of the Luftwaffe’s day fighter arm from 1942 through to the end of the war in Europe, covering missions over Russia in 1943, over the West and the Reich, the Eastern Front and the Mediterranean. Organized campaign by campaign, this chronological account interweaves brief biographical details, newly translated personal accounts, and key moments in the careers of a host of notable and lesser known Luftwaffe aces.

Fully illustrated with 200 contemporary photographs, maps, and profiles of the aircraft flown by these aces, this is a visual delight for anyone with an interest in the day fighter aces of the Luftwaffe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*L**eft for Dead at Nijmegen: The True Story of an American Paratrooper in World War II (Casemate Illustrated)*













Left for Dead at Nijmegen recalls the larger-than-life experiences of an American paratrooper, Gene Metcalfe, who served in the 82nd Airborne during WWII. From his recruitment into the military at Camp Grant to his training with the 501st Paratroop Infantry Regiment at Camp Toccoa, it wasn't until D-Day itself that he first arrived in England to join the 508th PIR.

When Metcalfe boarded the C-47 which would drop him at Groesbeek Heights, just outside of Nijmegen, Holland, he was handed a box of twelve dozen condoms by an over-confident British lieutenant. He was to be among the first to jump into what should have been a picture-book meadow, free of German troops. Instead, it was defended by three German anti-aircraft cannon emplacements.

As he jumped into a hail of bullets and exploding shells he watched his plane roll over and plummet into the ground. It was at that moment he realized the condoms had either been a bad joke or the planners of Operation Market Garden had seriously underestimated German resistance. Gene was listed as KIA and left for dead by his patrol, who presumed the worst when they saw his injuries from a shell explosion.

The rest of his story is equally gripping, as he became a POW held outside Munich, being moved between various camps ridden with disease and a severely undernourished population. Eventually, after making an escape attempt and being captured within sight of the snow-capped Swiss mountains, his camp was liberated by American troops in April 1945.

Gene's story is both remarkable for his highly unusual encounter, and his subsequent experiences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Crucible of Hell: The Heroism and Tragedy of Okinawa, 1945*













*From the award-winning historian, Saul David, the riveting narrative of the heroic US troops, bonded by the brotherhood and sacrifice of war, who overcame enormous casualties to pull off the toughest invasion of WWII's Pacific Theater -- and the Japanese forces who fought with tragic desperation to stop them.*

With Allied forces sweeping across Europe and into Germany in the spring of 1945, one enormous challenge threatened to derail America's audacious drive to win the world back from the Nazis: Japan, the empire that had extended its reach southward across the Pacific and was renowned for the fanaticism and brutality of its fighters, who refused to surrender, even when faced with insurmountable odds. Taking down Japan would require an unrelenting attack to break its national spirit, and launching such an attack on the island empire meant building an operations base just off its shores on the island of Okinawa.

The amphibious operation to capture Okinawa was the largest of the Pacific War and the greatest air-land-sea battle in history, mobilizing 183,000 troops from Seattle, Leyte in the Philippines, and ports around the world. The campaign lasted for 83 blood-soaked days, as the fighting plumbed depths of savagery. One veteran, struggling to make sense of what he had witnessed, referred to the fighting as the "crucible of Hell." Okinawan civilians died in the tens of thousands: some were mistaken for soldiers by American troops; but as the US Marines spearheading the invasion drove further onto the island and Japanese defeat seemed inevitable, many more civilians took their own lives, some even murdering their own families. In just under three months, the world had changed irrevocably: President Franklin D. Roosevelt died; the war in Europe ended; America's appetite for an invasion of Japan had waned, spurring President Truman to use other means -- ultimately atomic bombs -- to end the war; and more than 250,000 servicemen and civilians on or near the island of Okinawa had lost their lives.

Drawing on archival research in the US, Japan, and the UK, and the original accounts of those who survived, _Crucible of Hell _tells the vivid, heart-rending story of the battle that changed not just the course of WWII, but the course of war, forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**eam of Five: The Presidents Club in the Age of Trump *













*USA Today Bestseller

From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Residence and First Women—also a New York Times bestseller—comes a poignant, news-making look at the lives of the five former presidents in the wake of their White House years, including the surprising friendships they have formed through shared perspective and empathy.*

After serving the highest office of American government, five men—Jimmy Carter, the late George H. W. Bush, Bill Clinton, George W. Bush, and Barack Obama—became members of the world’s most exclusive fraternity. In _Team of Five_, Kate Andersen Brower goes beyond the White House to uncover what, exactly, comes after the presidency, offering a glimpse into the complex relationships of these five former presidents, and how each of these men views his place in a nation that has been upended by the Oval Office’s current, norm-breaking occupant, President Donald Trump.

With an empathetic yet critical eye and firsthand testimony from the Carters, Donald Trump, and the top aides, friends, and family members of the five former presidents, _Team of Five_ takes us inside the exclusive world of these powerful men and their families, including the unlikely friendship between George W. Bush and Michelle Obama, the last private visits Bill Clinton and Barack Obama shared with George H.W. Bush, and the Obamas’ flight to Palm Springs after Donald Trump’s inauguration. Perhaps most timely, this insightful, illuminating book overflows with anecdotes about how the ex-presidents are working to combat President Trump’s attempts to undo the achievements and hard work accomplished during their own terms.

Perhaps most poignantly, _Team of Five_ sheds light on the inherent loneliness and inevitable feelings of powerlessness and frustration that come with no longer being the most important person in the world, but a leader with only symbolic power. There are ways, though, that these men, and their wives, have become powerful political and cultural forces in American life, even as so-called “formers.”

_Team of Five_ includes 16 pages of color photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Forgotten: The Complete Trilogy (M.R. Forbes Box Sets)*













*Some things are better off forgotten.*

Sheriff Hayden Duke was born on the Pilgrim, and he expects to die on the Pilgrim, like his father, and his father before him.

That's the way things are on a generation starship centuries from home. He's never questioned it. Never thought about it. And why bother? Access points to the ship's controls are locked, the systems that guide her automated and out of reach. Life isn't perfect, but Hayden has all he needs to be content.

Until a malfunction forces his wife to the edge of the habitable zone to inspect the damage.

Until she contacts him, breathless and terrified, to tell him she found a body and it doesn't belong to anyone on board.

Until he arrives at the scene and discovers both his wife and the body are gone.

The only clue? A bloody handprint beneath a hatch that hasn't opened in hundreds of years.

Until now.

*Includes:*

Forgotten

Forsaken

Unforgiven

_Warning: contains adult language and situations._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Crimson Deathbringer Series Box Set (Books 1-3): An Epic Space Opera/Alien Invasion/Time Travel Adventure *













*A formidable alien fleet is on the verge of subjugating the entire galaxy, and it’s up to a rag-tag team of unlikely heroes which includes an ace fighter pilot, a stuntwoman, a super-assassin, and an alien prankster to save not only humanity but also billions of other sentient beings.*

THE BOX SET INCLUDES THREE BESTSELLING SPACE OPERA BOOKS WITH OVER 1200 PAGES OF EPIC, NON-STOP ACTION—AND 1000 FIVE-STAR REVIEWS/RATINGS ACROSS AMAZON STORES AND GOODREADS!

Jim, a wise-cracking, OCD-suffering fighter pilot, is about to propose to his girlfriend when his friend Kurt surprises them by showing up at his house, wounded and covered in blood. This one event will propel Jim's life into a chaotic whirlwind of complicated problems, the least of which being a galactic conflict that threatens the very existence of the human race.

Can a dysfunctioning band of heroes save the galaxy from the wrath of an all-conquering alien fleet?

*The Crimson Deathbringer* series seamlessly blends breathtaking action sequences with mischievous humor. If you enjoy reading a well-written space opera saga, or if you are a _Star Wars_, _Star Trek_, or _Stargate_ fan, this book, with its nerve-wracking space battles, memorable characters, formidable antagonist, and _Game of Thrones_ style shocking twists, is written especially for you. Pick it up and see for yourself!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*L**iberation War: The Complete Series Books 1-10 (John Walker Box Sets)*













A massive sphere appears near Earth, defying all attempts to communicate or understand its purpose. Power outages plague key cities and military bases, causing wide spread panic and chaos. Only the Space Agency seems to have a grasp on the situation but with all their combined resources, they’re baffled.

Captain Warren Miller races to join his colleagues in the Agency headquarters, hoping to convince his superiors to launch their latest space craft, the battlecruiser Leviathan, which may be able to defy this intruder. In the absence of communication, he hopes a little intimidation might bring about a conversation.

But then smaller objects descend upon the Earth, grabbing up people from all over the globe. Captain Miller never makes it back to base, forcing the Agency to scramble for a response. With the weight of an expectant world beating down on them and the alien threat looming above, they have no choice but to engage the enemy or simply witness history in the making.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**ise Of Mankind: The Complete Series Books 1-10 (John Walker Box Sets) *













On the eve of Humanity’s first great journey beyond our solar system, tragedy strikes. Hostile ships arrive, attacking the fledgling fleet and decimating it with ease. Only the intervention of strangers, benevolent aliens prevents the total annihilation of not only the starships, but the planet itself.

Offering the means to defend themselves in the form of shared technology and a liaison, humanity prepares to fight back. They refit the Behemoth, the only surviving ship from the initial attack and embark on a quest to join their saviors. A war is brewing against a zealous enemy, one with a single minded notion to destroy every colony, every world, all civilizations.

As humanity works to prove themselves to their highly advanced allies, they travel to the far reaches of the galaxy. Every test pushes them toward their ultimate confrontation, a final match with those who attacked them in the very beginning. But will their preparation be enough to defeat a culture literally designed for war?

Box set includes:
Behemoth: Rise Of Mankind Book 1
Warfare: Rise Of Mankind Book 2
Raid: Rise Of Mankind Book 3
Conflict: Rise Of Mankind Book 4
Pursuit: Rise Of Mankind Book 5
Artifact: Rise Of Mankind Book 6
Rebellion: Rise Of Mankind Book 7
Extinction: Rise Of Mankind Book 8
Offensive: Rise Of Mankind Book 9
Showdown: Rise Of Mankind Book 10


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*L**egacy War: The Complete Series Books 1-9 (John Walker Box Sets)*













Humanity has long explored mysteries of their past. From the theories of Atlantis to the fabled stories of Greek Gods, most had been dismissed as fantasy and legend. When humanity discovered ‘the Orb’, such fairy tales came a little closer to having some potential truth. Even scratching the surface of the knowledge contained within this ancient technology granted an understanding of faster than light travel and a wild number of other luxuries.

Employing this newfound knowledge, humanity built the Gnosis, a highly advanced starship capable of long range travel and self-sufficient exploration. They would visit other solar systems, departing as pioneers into the unknown. But as excitement built with the people of Earth and the journey drew near, an alien race arrived in Sol, intent on stealing the Orb.

Now, with a hostile first contact initiated, humanity is thrust into universal conflict, one where other beings vie for powerful artifacts spread throughout the galaxy. As they conduct their first interstellar battle, they find themselves drawn into an intrigue they do not understand but must engage for if they do not, they may well face an opponent they cannot defeat.

The box set includes:
Gnosis: Legacy War Book 1
Lost Systems: Legacy War Book 2
Alliance: Legacy War Book 3
Marooned: Legacy War Book 4
Deep Dive: Legacy War Book 5
Reclamation: Legacy War Book 6
Anomaly: Legacy War Book 7
Gamma Strike: Legacy War Book 8
Golden Age: Legacy War Book 9


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**tonefall: The Complete Collection (An Alien Invasion Science Fiction Series) *













*The meek will never inherit the Earth...*

Eamon Quinn once had a good life. A loving wife. A child on the way. Then came the aliens – and everything changed.

Now, engulfed in a world of violence and decay with allies in short supply, Eamon will do anything to protect his strange and miraculous son from the criminals and aliens who would use him for their own ends.

Gleeson Crowe is sure that it was God who spared him when the aliens destroyed Stonefall. Now he is on a mission to rebuild the former prison into a haven to shield the righteous – and he thinks Eamon’s son can help him do it.

As civilization falls, one question remains: How wicked must the righteous become?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*O**utlander: A Novel (Outlander, Book 1) *













*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • NOW A STARZ ORIGINAL SERIES *

Unrivaled storytelling. Unforgettable characters. Rich historical detail. These are the hallmarks of Diana Gabaldon’s work. Her _New York Times_ bestselling Outlander novels have earned the praise of critics and captured the hearts of millions of fans. Here is the story that started it all, introducing two remarkable characters, Claire Beauchamp Randall and Jamie Fraser, in a spellbinding novel of passion and history that combines exhilarating adventure with a love story for the ages.

*One of the top ten best-loved novels in America, as seen on PBS’s The Great American Read!*

Scottish Highlands, 1945. Claire Randall, a former British combat nurse, is just back from the war and reunited with her husband on a second honeymoon when she walks through a standing stone in one of the ancient circles that dot the British Isles. Suddenly she is a Sassenach—an “outlander”—in a Scotland torn by war and raiding clans in the year of Our Lord . . . 1743.

Claire is catapulted into the intrigues of a world that threatens her life, and may shatter her heart. Marooned amid danger, passion, and violence, Claire learns her only chance of safety lies in Jamie Fraser, a gallant young Scots warrior. What begins in compulsion becomes urgent need, and Claire finds herself torn between two very different men, in two irreconcilable lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*K**ingdom of Ash (Throne of Glass Book 7) *













*Years in the making, Sarah J. Maas's #1 New York Times bestselling Throne of Glass series draws to an epic, unforgettable conclusion. Aelin Galathynius's journey from slave to king's assassin to the queen of a once-great kingdom reaches its heart-rending finale as war erupts across her world. . .*

Aelin has risked everything to save her people-but at a tremendous cost. Locked within an iron coffin by the Queen of the Fae, Aelin must draw upon her fiery will as she endures months of torture. Aware that yielding to Maeve will doom those she loves keeps her from breaking, though her resolve begins to unravel with each passing day…

With Aelin captured, Aedion and Lysandra remain the last line of defense to protect Terrasen from utter destruction. Yet they soon realize that the many allies they've gathered to battle Erawan's hordes might not be enough to save them. Scattered across the continent and racing against time, Chaol, Manon, and Dorian are forced to forge their own paths to meet their fates. Hanging in the balance is any hope of salvation-and a better world.

And across the sea, his companions unwavering beside him, Rowan hunts to find his captured wife and queen-before she is lost to him forever.

As the threads of fate weave together at last, all must fight, if they are to have a chance at a future. Some bonds will grow even deeper, while others will be severed forever in the explosive final chapter of the Throne of Glass series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**attle Ground (Dresden Files Book 17) *













*THINGS ARE ABOUT TO GET SERIOUS FOR HARRY DRESDEN, CHICAGO’S ONLY PROFESSIONAL WIZARD, in the next entry in the #1 New York Times bestselling Dresden Files.*

Harry has faced terrible odds before. He has a long history of fighting enemies above his weight class. The Red Court of vampires. The fallen angels of the Order of the Blackened Denarius. The Outsiders.

But this time it’s different. A being more powerful and dangerous on an order of magnitude beyond what the world has seen in a millennium is coming. And she’s bringing an army. The Last Titan has declared war on the city of Chicago, and has come to subjugate humanity, obliterating any who stand in her way.

Harry’s mission is simple but impossible: Save the city by killing a Titan. And the attempt will change Harry’s life, Chicago, and the mortal world forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Last Anniversary: A Novel *













*From Liane Moriarty, author of the #1 New York Times bestsellers Big Little Lies and Truly Madly Guilty, comes an unforgettable novel defined by her signature sharp wit, page-turning storyline, and lovable and eccentric characters.*

Sophie Honeywell always wondered if Thomas Gordon was the one who got away. He was the perfect boyfriend, but on the day he was going to propose, she broke his heart. A year later he married his travel agent, while Sophie has been mortifyingly single ever since. Now Thomas is back in her life because Sophie has unexpectedly inherited his aunt Connie's house on Scribbly Gum Island—home of the famously unsolved Munro Baby mystery.

Sophie moves onto the island and begins a new life as part of an unconventional family, where it seems everyone has a secret. Grace, a beautiful young mother, is feverishly planning a shocking escape from her perfect life. Margie, a frumpy housewife, has made a pact with a stranger, while dreamy Aunt Rose wonders if maybe it's about time she started making her own decisions.

As Sophie's life becomes increasingly complicated, she discovers that sometimes you have to stop waiting around—and come up with your own fairy-tale ending.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Motor Mouth: A Barnaby Novel (Alexandra Barnaby Book 2)*













She writes “high speed comic mayhem” (Detroit Free Press); she’s “a blast of fresh air” (Washington Post), “side-splittingly funny” (Publishers Weekly) and “a winner” (Glamour). In other words, she’s Janet Evanovich. And she’s back with another blockbuster thriller.

Alexandra Barnaby, mechanic extraordinaire. Sam Hooker, a sexy race car driver who can rev any woman’s engine. Barnaby’s wacky brother, Wild Bill, who’s always in trouble. The outrageous Cuban cigar-rolling women, sure to provide comic relief. They’re fabulous characters, they’re still hanging out in sunny Florida, and they’re off on another crazy adventure, in the super-duper, stupendous, magnifico sequel to Metro Girl.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*Fifty Shades Trilogy Bundle: Fifty Shades of Grey; Fifty Shades Darker; Fifty Shades Freed*













Now available in a single volume, E L James's _New York Times _#1 bestselling trilogy has been hailed by _Entertainment Weekly_ as being "in a class by itself." Beginning with the GoodReads Choice Award Romance Finalist _Fifty Shades of Grey_, the Fifty Shades Trilogy will obsess you, possess you, and stay with you forever.

This bundle includes the following novels:

FIFTY SHADES OF GREY: When college student Anastasia Steele goes to interview young entrepreneur Christian Grey, she encounters a man who is beautiful, brilliant, and intimidating. The unworldly Ana realizes she wants this man, and Grey admits he wants her, too—but on his own terms. When the couple embarks on a daring, passionately physical affair, Ana discovers Christian's secrets and explores her own desires.

FIFTY SHADES DARKER: Daunted by Christian's dark secrets and singular tastes, Ana has broken off their relationship to start a new career. But desire for Christian still dominates her every waking thought. They rekindle their searing sensual affair, and while Christian wrestles with his inner demons, Ana is forced to make the most important decision of her life.

FIFTY SHADES FREED: Now, Ana and Christian have it all—love, passion, intimacy, wealth, and a world of possibilities for their future. But Ana knows that loving her Fifty Shades will not be easy, and that being together will pose challenges that neither of them would anticipate. Just when it seems that their strength together will eclipse any obstacle, misfortune, malice, and fate conspire to turn Ana's deepest fears into reality.

This book is intended for mature audiences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**even Up (Stephanie Plum, No. 7): A Stephanie Plum Novel *













*The smash-hit #1 bestselling author Janet Evanovich takes you on the ride of your life in the next Stephanie Plum adventure, Seven Up!*

Semiretired mob guy Eddie DeCooch is caught trafficking contraband cigarettes through Trenton, New Jersey. When DeCooch fails to show for a court appearance, bond enforcement agent Stephanie Plum is assigned the task of finding him and dragging his decrepit ass back to jail. Not such an easy job, it turns out, since DeCooch has learned a lot of tricks over the years and isn't afraid to use his gun. He's already shot Loretta Ricci, an innocent old lady, and left her for worm food in his shed. He wouldn't mind shooting Stephanie next.

Likeable losers (and Steph's former high school classmates) Walter "MoonMan" Dunphy and Dougie "The Dealer" Kruper have inadvertently become involved with DeCooch. They've gotten sucked into an operation that is much more than simple cigarette smuggling and holds risks far greater than anyone could have imagined.

When Dougie disappears, Steph goes into search mode. When Mooner disappears, she calls in the heavy artillery and asks master bounty hunter Ranger for help. Ranger's price for the job? One night with Stephanie, dusk to dawn. Not information she wants to share with her sometime live-in roommate, vice cop Joe Morelli,

A typical dilemma in the world of Plum.

And on the homefront, Stephanie's "perfect" sister, Valerie, has decided to move back to Trenton, bringing her two kids from hell with her. Grandma Mazur is asking questions about being a lesbian, and Bob, the bulimic dog, is eating everything in sight--including the furniture.

Mud wrestling, motorcycles, fast cars, fast food, and fast men. It's Janet Evanovich's_ Seven Up_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*H**ard Eight (Stephanie Plum, No. 8 ): A Stephanie Plum Novel *













*The #1 bestselling phenomenon continues in the eighth Stephanie Plum novel. The stakes get higher, the crimes get nastier, the chases get faster, and the men get hotter.*

This time Stephanie, Morelli, Ranger. Lula, Valerie, and Grandma Mazur are strapped in for the ride of their lives. Stephanie is hired to find a missing child. But things aren't always as they seem and Stephanie must determine if she's working for the right side of the law. Plus, there's the Morelli question: can a Jersey girl keep her head on straight when more than just bullets are aimed for her heart? And with the Plum and Morelli relationship looking rocky, is it time for Ranger to move in for the kill? Janet Evanovich's latest thriller proves that _Hard Eight_ will never be enough.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**o the Nines (Stephanie Plum, No. 9): A Stephanie Plum Novel *













*The #1 New York Times Bestselling Author
A Stephanie Plum Novel*

Janet Evanovich's novels are the hottest bestsellers in America!
# 1 _New York Times_
# 1 _Wall Street Journal_
#1 _Los Angeles Times_
#1 _Entertainment Weekly_
#1 _Publishers Weekly_

*Stephanie Plum's got rent to pay, people shooting at her, and psychos wanting her dead every day of the week (much to the dismay of her mother, her family, the men in her life, the guy who slices meat at the deli . . . oh, the list goes on). An ordinary person would cave under the pressure.

But hey, she's from Jersey.*

Stephanie Plum may not be the best bounty hunter in beautiful downtown Trenton, but she's pretty darn good at turning bad situations her way . . . and she always gets her man. In _To the Nines_, her cousin Vinnie (who's also her boss) has posted bail on Samuel Singh, an illegal immigrant. When the elusive Mr. Singh goes missing, Stephanie is on the case. But what she uncovers is far more sinister than anyone imagines and leads to a group of killers who give new meaning to the word hunter.

In a race against time that takes her from the Jersey Turnpike to the Vegas Strip, Stephanie Plum is on the chase of her life. The unforgettable characters, nonstop action, high-stakes suspense, and sheer entertainment of _To the Nines _define Janet Evanovich as unique among today's writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**en Big Ones (Stephanie Plum, No. 10): A Stephanie Plum Novel *













Janet Evanovich is the hottest author in America, and her Stephanie Plum novels have taken the nation by storm!

*#1 New York Times
#1 Wall Street Journal
#1 Los Angeles Times
#1 Entertainment Weekly
#1 Publishers Weekly*

She's accidentally destroyed a dozen cars. She's a target for every psycho and miscreant this side of the Jersey Turnpike. Her mother's convinced she'll end up dead . . . or worse, without a man. She's Stephanie Plum, and she kicks butt for a living (well, she thinks it sounds good to put it that way. . . .).

It begins as an innocent trip to the deli-mart, on a quest for nachos. But Stephanie Plum and her partner, Lula, are clearly in the wrong place at the wrong time. A robbery leads to an explosion, which leads to the destruction of yet another car. It would be just another day in the life of Stephanie Plum, except that she becomes the target of a gang---and of an even scarier, more dangerous force that comes to Trenton. With super bounty hunter Ranger acting more mysteriously than ever (and the tension with vice cop Joe Morelli getting hotter), she finds herself with a decision to make: how to protect herself and where to hide while on the hunt for a killer known as the Junkman. There's only one safe place, and it has Ranger's name all over it---if she can find it. And if the Junkman doesn't find her first. With Lula riding shotgun and Grandma Mazur on the loose, Stephanie Plum is racing against the clock in her most suspenseful novel yet. _Ten Big Ones_ is page-turning entertainment, and Janet Evanovich is the best there is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*E**leven on Top (Stephanie Plum Book 11) *













Stephanie Plum is thinking her career as a fugitive apprehension agent has run its course. She's been shot at, spat at, cussed at, fire-bombed, mooned, and attacked by dogs. Time for a change, Stephanie thinks. Time to find the kind of job her mother can tell her friends about without making the sign of the cross.

So Stephanie Plum quits. Resigns. No looking back. No changing her mind. She wants something safe and normal. As it turns out, jobs that are safe and normal for most people aren't necessarily safe and normal for Stephanie Plum. Trouble follows her, and the kind of trouble she had at the bail bonds office can't compare to the kind of trouble she finds herself facing now. Her past has come back to haunt her. She's stalked by a maniac returned from the grave for the sole purpose of putting her into a burial plot of her own. He's killed before, and he'll kill again if given the chance. Caught between staying far away from the bounty hunter business and staying alive, Stephanie reexamines her life and the possibility that being a bounty hunter is the solution rather than the problem. After disturbingly brief careers at the button factory, Kan Klean Dry Cleaners, and Cluck-in-a-Bucket, Stephanie takes an office position in security, working for Ranger, the sexiest, baddest bounty hunter and businessman on two continents. It might not be the job she'll keep for the rest of her life, but for now it gives her the technical access she needs to find her stalker. Tempers and temperatures rise as competition ratchets up between the two men in her life---her on-again, off-again boyfriend, tough Trenton cop Joe Morelli, and her bad-ass boss, Ranger. Can Stephanie Plum take the heat? Can you?

Between the adventure and the adversity there's attitude, and Stephanie Plum's got plenty in her newest misadventure from Janet Evanovich, _Eleven on Top_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**welve Sharp (Stephanie Plum, No. 12) *













Welcome to Trenton, New Jersey, where bounty hunter Stephanie Plum's life is about to implode in Janet Evanovich's wildest, hottest novel yet!

FIRST A STRANGER APPEARS
While chasing down the usual cast of miscreants and weirdos Stephanie discovers that a crazed woman is stalking _her._

THEN THE STRANGER REVEALS HER SECRETS
The woman dresses in black, carries a 9mm Glock, and has a bad attitude and a mysterious connection to dark and dangerous Carlos Manoso …street name, Ranger.

NEXT, SOMEBODY DIES
The action turns deadly serious, and Stephanie goes from hunting skips to hunting a murderer.

SOON, THE CHASE IS ON
Ranger needs Stephanie for more reasons than he can say. And now, the two are working together to find a killer, rescue a missing child, and stop a lunatic from raising the body count. When Stephanie Plum and Ranger get too close for comfort, vice cop Joe Morelli (her on-again, off-again boyfriend) steps in.

Will the ticking clock stop at the stroke of twelve, or will a stranger in the wind find a way to stop Stephanie Plum…forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*L**ean Mean Thirteen (Stephanie Plum, No. 13) *













New secrets, old flames, and hidden agendas are about to send bounty hunter Stephanie Plum on her most outrageous adventure yet!

MISTAKE #1
Dickie Orr
Stephanie was married to him for about fifteen minutes before she caught him cheating on her with her archnemesis, Joyce Barnhardt. Another fifteen minutes after that, Stephanie filed for divorce, hoping never to see either one of them again.

MISTAKE #2
Doing favors for super bounty hunter Carlos Manoso (aka Ranger)
Ranger needs Stephanie to meet with Dickie and find out if he's doing something shady. Turns out, he is. Turns out, Dickie's also back to doing Joyce Barnhardt. And it turns out Ranger's favors always come with a price. . . .

MISTAKE #3
Going completely nutso while doing the favor for Ranger, and trying to apply bodily injury to Dickie in front of the entire office
Now Dickie has disappeared, and Stephanie is the natural suspect in his disappearance. Is Dickie dead? Can he be found? And can Stephanie Plum stay one step ahead in this new, dangerous game? Joe Morelli, the hottest cop in Trenton, New Jersey, is also keeping Stephanie on her toes---and he may know more than he's saying about many things in Stephanie's life. It's a cat-and-mouse game for Stephanie Plum wherein the ultimate prize might be her life.

With Janet Evanovich's flair for hilarious situations, breathtaking action, and unforgettable characters, _Lean Mean Thirteen_ shows why no one can beat Evanovich for blockbuster entertainment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*F**inger Lickin' Fifteen (Stephanie Plum Book 15) *













*Recipe for disaster:* Celebrity chef Stanley Chipotle comes to Trenton to participate in a barbecue cook-off and loses his head – literally.

*Throw in some spice:* Bail bonds office worker Lula is witness to the crime, and the only one she'll talk to is Trenton cop, Joe Morelli.

*Pump up the heat:* Chipotle's sponsor is offering a million-dollar reward to anyone who can provide information leading to the capture of the killers.

*Stir the pot:* Lula recruits bounty hunter Stephanie Plum to help her find the killers and collect the moolah.

*Add a secret ingredient:* Stephanie's Grandma Mazur. Enough said.

*Bring to a boil:* Can Stephanie hunt down two killers, a traitor, five skips, keep her grandmother out of the sauce, solve Ranger's problems and not jump his bones?

*Warning:* Janet Evanovich's _Finger Lickin' Fifteen_ is habanero hot. So good you'll want seconds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**op Secret Twenty-One: A Stephanie Plum Novel *













*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Don’t miss Janet Evanovich’s short story “Pros and Cons” in the back of the book.

Catch a professional assassin: top priority. Find a failure-to-appear and collect big bucks: top score. How she’ll pull it all off: top secret.*

Trenton, New Jersey’s favorite used-car dealer, Jimmy Poletti, was caught selling a lot more than used cars out of his dealerships. Now he’s out on bail and has missed his date in court, and bounty hunter Stephanie Plum is looking to bring him in. Leads are quickly turning into dead ends, and all too frequently into dead bodies. Even Joe Morelli, the city’s hottest cop, is struggling to find a clue to the suspected killer’s whereabouts. These are desperate times, and they call for desperate measures. So Stephanie is going to have to do something she really doesn’t want to do: protect former hospital security guard and general pain in her behind Randy Briggs. Briggs was picking up quick cash as Poletti’s bookkeeper and knows all his boss’s dirty secrets. Now Briggs is next on Poletti’s list of people to put six feet under.

To top things off, Ranger—resident security expert and Stephanie’s greatest temptation—has been the target of an assassination plot. He’s dodged the bullet this time, but if Ranger wants to survive the next attempt on his life, he’ll have to enlist Stephanie’s help and reveal a bit more of his mysterious past.

Death threats, highly trained assassins, highly _untrained_ assassins, and Stark Street being overrun by a pack of feral Chihuahuas are all in a day’s work for Stephanie Plum. The real challenge is dealing with her Grandma Mazur’s wild bucket list. A boob job and getting revenge on Joe Morelli’s Grandma Bella can barely hold a candle to what’s number one on the list—but that’s _top secret_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**nd Game (The Harry Starke Novels Book 16) *













End Game. Harry Starke Book 16
The game’s afoot, only Harry has no idea… Not yet anyway.

It seems his enemies are endless, and his career and life are always at stake. This time, though, he may not make it out unscathed.

Has Harry’s past finally caught up with him? Is this the end? Find out. Shop now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**uried Lies: One of the most gripping detective crime thrillers of 2021! (Detective Gaby Darin, Book 5) *













*HER PARTNER. HER SON. SHE’S NEXT.*
*Hannah Thomas* returns home one morning to every mother’s worst nightmare: a missing child and a dead fiancé. When* DI Gaby Darin* questions her, Hannah insists she can’t think of anyone who’d want to hurt her family – and yet it all feels disturbingly personal.

Mere hours into the investigation, a second body is found. As Gaby and her team dig into the victims’ lives, they hit dead ends at every turn – particularly when it comes to Hannah’s past. What is the grieving woman hiding?

But when Gaby stumbles upon Hannah’s tragic secret, it doesn’t bring her any closer to the truth. Can she connect the dots before the killer strikes again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**he Lincoln Lawyer: A Novel (Mickey Haller Book 1) *












*The bestselling legal thriller—and upcoming Netflix series—has charismatic defense attorney Mickey Haller taking on a slam-dunk court case involving a Beverly Hills playboy—but as it spirals into a nightmare, he finds himself in a fight for his life.* 

Mickey Haller is a Lincoln Lawyer, a criminal defense attorney who operates out of the backseat of his Lincoln Town Car, traveling between the far-flung courthouses of Los Angeles to defend clients of every kind. Bikers, con artists, drunk drivers, drug dealers*—*they're all on Mickey Haller's client list. For him, the law is rarely about guilt or innocence, it's about negotiation and manipulation. Sometimes it's even about justice. A Beverly Hills playboy arrested for attacking a woman he picked up in a bar chooses Haller to defend him, and Mickey has his first high-paying client in years. It is a defense attorney's dream, what they call a franchise case. And as the evidence stacks up, Haller comes to believe this may be the easiest case of his career. Then someone close to him is murdered and Haller discovers that his search for innocence has brought him face-to-face with evil as pure as a flame. To escape without being burned, he must deploy every tactic, feint, and instinct in his arsenal*—*this time to save his own life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Killer's Girl: A completely nail-biting crime thriller (Detective Morgan Brookes Book 2) *













*‘Mama, wake up.’
The little girl reached for her mother’s face with one pudgy hand. But the eyes stayed closed, and the blood continued to trickle across the floor.*

When the body of a young woman is found, tied to her bed and the victim of a brutal attack in her own home, *Detective Morgan Brookes* is sickened by what she finds as she searches the house. And unprepared for the nightmares it inspires about her childhood.

When the DNA collected gives a positive ID, Morgan can’t wait to put the attacker behind bars. But the person it matches to is already in prison. *How could the DNA of someone who has been locked up for over twenty years have shown up in Morgan’s crime scene? And then they make another close match. To Morgan herself.*

Faced with the impossible proof that she is somehow connected to this case, Morgan delves deep into the crimes of a killer who stalked the Lake District two decades ago. But *distracted by the old case, she misses the signs that he has found a new victim*. And when he strikes close to home, Morgan finally realises that she has been living on borrowed time. *To find this killer, it’s clear she must confront the nightmares in her past…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Final Detail: A Myron Bolitar Novel *













In this sixth novel in the award-winning Myron Bolitar series, Harlan Coben delivers a riveting powerhouse thriller—a twisting mystery of betrayal, family secrets, and murder.

Myron Bolitar’s colleague at MB SportsReps, Esperanza, has been arrested for the murder of a client, a fallen baseball star attempting a comeback. Myron is determined to prove Esperanza’s innocence—even if she won’t speak to him on the advice of her lawyer, who warns Myron to keep away from both the case and his client. But Myron is already too close, too involved, and has too much at stake. And the closer Myron gets to the truth, the more the evidence points to the only viable suspect besides Esperanza: Myron himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Wife Stalker: A Novel *













*The bestselling author of The Last Mrs. Parrish—a Reese Witherspoon Book Club pick—returns with a psychological thriller, filled with chilling serpentine twists, about a woman fighting to hold onto the only family she’s ever loved—and how far she’ll go to preserve it.

Named one of the most anticipated thrillers of the year by Goodreads, Bustle, SheReads, and Library Journal; A LibraryReads pick of the month *

Breezing into the upscale seaside paradise of Westport, Connecticut, gorgeous thirtysomething Piper Reynard sets down roots, opening a rehab and wellness space and joining a local yacht club. When she meets Leo Drakos, a handsome, successful lawyer, the wedding ring on his finger is the only thing she doesn’t like about him. Yet as Piper well knows, no marriage is permanent.

Meanwhile, Joanna has been waiting patiently for Leo, the charismatic man she fell in love with all those years ago, to re-emerge from the severe depression that has engulfed him. Though she’s thankful when Leo returns to his charming, energetic self, paying attention again to Evie and Stelli, the children they both love beyond measure, Joanna is shocked to discover that it’s not her loving support that’s sparked his renewed happiness—it’s something else.

_Piper._ Leo has fallen head over heels for the flaky, New Age-y newcomer, and unrepentant and resolute, he’s more than willing to leave Joanna behind, along with everything they’ve built. _Of course_, he assures her, _she can still see the children._

Joanna is devastated—and determined to find something, anything, to use against this woman who has stolen her life and her true love. As she digs deeper into Piper’s past, Joanna begins to unearth disturbing secrets . . . but when she confides to her therapist that she fears for the lives of her ex-husband and children, her concerns are dismissed as paranoia. Can she find the proof she needs in time to save them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*B**lue Heaven: A Novel *













A twelve-year-old girl and her younger brother are on the run in the Idaho woods, pursued by four men they have just watched commit murder—four men who know exactly who William and Annie are. And where their mother lives.

Retired policemen from Los Angeles, the killers easily persuade the local sheriff to let them lead the search for the missing children. Now there's nowhere left for William and Annie to hide…and no one they can trust. Until they meet Jess Rawlins.

Rawlins, an old-school rancher, knows trouble when he sees it. He is only one against four men who will stop at nothing to silence their witnesses. But in this thrilling mystery novel from C.J. Box, these ex-cops don't know just how far Rawlins will go to protect William and Annie…and see that justice is done.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**hick as Thieves *













*In this tantalizing thriller from a #1 New York Times bestselling author, a woman uncovers lifelong secrets as she searches for the truth behind her father's involvement in a heist gone wrong.*

Twenty years ago in the dead of night, four seemingly random individuals pulled the ultimate heist and almost walked away with half a million dollars. But by daybreak, their plan had been shot to hell. One of them was in the hospital. One was in jail. One was dead. And one got away with it.

Arden Maxwell, the daughter of the man who disappeared all those years ago—presumably with the money, after murdering his accomplice—has never reconciled with her father's abandonment of her and her sister. After countless personal setbacks she decides to return to her family home near mysterious Caddo Lake, and finally get answers to the many questions that torment her. Little does she know, two of her father's co-conspirators—a war hero and a corrupt district attorney—are watching her every move.

Ledge Burnet, a rebellious teen at the time of the heist, evaded his jail sentence by enlisting in the army. Now he's back in town to care for his ailing father—and to keep his eye on the county's corrupt district attorney, whom he suspects was the real murderer. Although the two are bound to silence because of the crime they committed together, each has spent years waiting and hoping that the other will make a fatal misstep. But the arrival of their elusive accomplice's daughter, Arden, who may know more about the missing money than she's telling, sets them both on red alert. She ignites Ledge's determination to expose the D.A.'s treachery . . . and sparks a desire he wishes to deny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**ast Seen Alive: A Novel *













*One woman is trapped in the death-grip of the past—and every one of its dark secrets—in this riveting novel of psychological suspense from Claire Douglas, award-winning author of The Sisters and Local Girl Missing.*

As much as Libby Hall needs a vacation, she’s never considered taking one until she sees the note for a house swap. Suffering a miscarriage was a personal turning point. Saving a child from a burning school was a public one. Just as the emotional fallout of both incidents takes its toll, along comes her lifesavers—the Heywoods, a couple in need of a getaway of their own.

Libby and her husband Jamie can’t believe their good fortune when they arrive at the Heywood’s isolated seaside estate with its panoramic views—and just in exchange for their drab two-bedroom apartment. How generous of the Heywoods! Yet how odd. Libby almost feels guilty until the home yields disquieting surprises: a fortune in hidden surveillance equipment, a stranger in the garden who watches them, and the make-shift operating room in the basement…

When Jamie falls dangerously ill, all Libby wants is to return to their comfortably imperfect lives. But it’s already too late. Libby has just discovered the Heywoods’ biggest secret. And when it appears that even Jamie is hiding something from her, Libby’s paranoia gets the best of her. It should. For she has buried secrets of her own. As the past comes crawling out of the darkness, Libby fears she’s walked into an elaborate trap. But who has set it? What do they want of her? And what is she willing to risk to make it out alive…?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Chinese Woman: The Barbados Conspiracy: A Spy Mystery Thriller: Li Mei Spy Action Series (The Chinese Woman: Li Mei Spy Action Series Book 1)*












This gripping spy-thriller combines the excitement and suspense of Ian Fleming with the reality of John LeCarre. The author is a former federal criminal investigator and intelligence officer and he uses his background knowledge to bring the characters to life. A poor shopkeeper and his wife in Shanghai are murdered, something these Triad killers have done many time before, but this time they made a mistake...the victims' young daughter was watching. Not finding the daughter was not just a mistake, it was a huge mistake. Many years later in Seattle, FBI Special Agent, Sean McNamara, is in a tai chi class and he finds himself attracted to a beautiful Chinese woman in the class. She seems to be just a PhD student at the University of Washington, but dead bodies seem to crop up when she is around, including a serial killer who is the subject of a police manhunt. A few months later, on the Caribbean island of Barbados, during a hunt for a killer, Special Agent McNamara and the Chinese woman encounter a conspiracy that reaches into the CIA and the halls of Congress and they become the hunted as assassins arrive on the island.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*B**oot: A Sorta Novel of Vietnam *












The true test for surviving war lies in the mind, not on the battlefield. Inspired by the author’s own experiences of US military operations during the Vietnam War. Boot is a debut literary novel that became an Amazon Best Seller on July 21, 2020 and was an Award Winning Finalist in the Best New Fiction category of the 2020 International Book Awards. Boot charts the journey of Marine George Orwell Hill, known affectionately as G. O. by his brothers-in-arms, as he comes to grips with the psychological impacts of war in the jungles and rice paddies of Southeast Asia. Faced with military life ranging from the sublime to the ridiculous, G. O. must navigate the absurdity of warfare and suppress his humanity to survive psychologically. The war challenges his presuppositions—about the world, about life, about himself—as soon as he lands in Vietnam. And his pondering deep questions about humanity becomes a fruitless task in a situation forcing him to accept life for what it is in every gory, absurd detail. Boot is a credible contribution to new literary fiction about the Vietnam War, combining satire and psychology in historical fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Hobo Woods: A Vietnam War Novel *













This is a continuation of my first novel, “The Iron Triangle”. It is meant to be read as a stand alone story, but you will gain some additional character insight by reading the first book.
This is a work of fiction. Except for a few details regarding the author's own experiences, all the incidents, names and characters are imaginary.
It is the story of a single squad of infantrymen assigned to 2nd Battalion of the 27th Infantry Regiment, 25th Infantry Division, the famed “Wolfhounds”.
Their motto is Nec Aspera Terrant, which translates to, No Fear on Earth. You will hear variations of this motto throughout the book.
There is no heroic mission to destroy the Guns of Navarone or the Bridge on the River Kwai. It is merely the description of a normal month long mission in the jungles north west of Saigon along the Cambodian border. A normal infantry regiment would complete ten or eleven such operations, each with its own colorful name. Many operations, such as this, had no name. It was just business as usual.
I’ve tried to make the book as authentic as possible based on my own experiences as a infantryman in Vietnam. This book is fiction, it is not intended to be a autobiography, and please don’t read it as such. I only wish I was as heroic as the soldiers depicted in this book.

I enlisted in the Army. It wasn’t out of some sense of patriotism. It was out of necessity. In 1967, the draft was consuming 40,000 men a month and if you were classified 1A no one would hire you. I chose to just get it over with. I was a average soldier as best. I did my part and was lucky enough to return home. 58,318 were not so fortunate.
And when we returned home, we returned to a country that hated us. Draft dodgers and those that fled to Canada were praised for their opposition to an unjust and illegal war. We were called insane, baby killers and drug addicts. Many of us lived in the shadows. We wouldn’t talk about our experiences, not to family, friends or our wives. This went on for fifty years and still does today. PTSD was not a thing for the Vietnam veteran. The Veterans Administration denied its existence. We were told we were weak and to just suck it up and get on with ours lives. We self medicated and resorted to alcohol and drugs to numb the pain and to quiet the nightmares.
I will tell you honestly that I am sometimes enraged at the respect, love and devotion shown to our military today. I envy them. Through them, we have been given some small amount of respect. But I will always say it is too little, too late.
Approximately, 2,900,000 served in some capacity in Vietnam. The ratio of support personnel to combat participants was somewhere around nine to one. The vast majority served in some support capacity.
Today, over 9,000,000 men claim to have served in Vietnam. When did we become so popular? The chances of you speaking to a genuine Vietnam veteran is one in three.

Estimates say that 20 to 24 veterans commit suicide each and every day. This has been going on for years. Where is the outrage? We tend to love our warriors and ignore our veterans.
War is not noble. War is not glorious. War is pure insanity. It’s hard to return home and live a normal life when you have experienced such insanity.
This book, and my first book, is an attempt to show what happens when you send you sons, brothers, husbands and now daughters to war. Maybe you will think of this when the old men in Washington who have never served, casually debate sending our children off to a foreign war. Consider, it is never their children doing the fighting and dying, it is always ours.

I hope you enjoy the book. Hopefully you’ll gain some measure of respect for our Vietnam Veterans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Iron Triangle: A Novel of the Vietnam War *













The Iron Triangle, tells the story of a ill conceived mission that goes horribly wrong. It is a character driven story concentrating on the soldiers of a single squad. It shows the unrelenting brutality of war and how teenage boys accepted the daily violence with stoic, grim humor. Barely out of high school, they confront their own mortality on a daily basis.

It is set in the months after the Tet Offensive when combat increased dramatically producing the highest casualty rate of the war. The anti war movement was at its height creating a feeling of abandonment in those left to fight in the jungle.

These men did fight out of a sense of patriotism, and in fact, scoffed at the idea of anthems and the flag waving patriots at home. They fought to protect their brothers in arms and would gladly endanger their own lives to ensure the safety of their friends. The lived and died in the isolation of a primeval jungle so dense that sunlight was a luxury. They fought for body count, a term and strategy developed by rear echelon officers, that dehumanized both the enemy and themselves. They fought to perpetuate the lies presented in daily briefings that measured the success of the war in ratios and statistics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.5

*T**he World Played Chess: A Novel*












*“A fearless and sensitive coming-of-age story. I loved it.” —Mark Sullivan, bestselling author of Beneath a Scarlet Sky and The Last Green Valley.

Bestselling author Robert Dugoni returns with an emotionally arresting follow-up to The Extraordinary Life of Sam Hell.*

In 1979, Vincent Bianco has just graduated high school. His only desire: collect a little beer money and enjoy his final summer before college. So he lands a job as a laborer on a construction crew. Working alongside two Vietnam vets, one suffering from PTSD, Vincent gets the education of a lifetime. Now forty years later, with his own son leaving for college, the lessons of that summer—Vincent’s last taste of innocence and first taste of real life—dramatically unfold in a novel about breaking away, shaping a life, and seeking one’s own destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**arauder (The Oregon Files Book 15) *













*It is up to Juan Cabrillo and the crew of his ship, the Oregon, to stop a terrorist plot to release a deadly chemical weapon across the globe in the explosive new novel in Clive Cussler's #1 New York Times bestselling series.*

While interrupting an attack on a Kuwaiti oil tanker, Juan Cabrillo and his team discover something even more dangerous: a ruthless billionaire's dying wish has allowed a paralyzing chemical to end up in the hands of a terrorist group. When an _Oregon_ crew member falls victim to the poison, Juan Cabrillo will stop at nothing to find an antidote before it is too late. He and his team must connect an ancient mystery with a cunning modern enemy in order to save millions of innocent lives, including their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**hancellorsville *













*A new look at the Civil War battle that led to Stonewall Jackson’s death: A Publishers Weekly Best Book of the Year and “tour de force in military history” (Library Journal).*

From the award-winning, national bestselling author of _Gettysburg_, this is the definitive account of the Chancellorsville campaign, from the moment “Fighting Joe” Hooker took command of the Army of the Potomac to the Union’s stinging, albeit temporary, defeat. Along with a vivid description of the experiences of the troops, Stephen Sears provides “a stunning analysis of how terrain, personality, chance, and other factors affect fighting and distort strategic design” (_Library Journal_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**ex with Presidents: The Ins and Outs of Love and Lust in the White House*











*In this fascinating work of popular history, the New York Times bestselling author of Sex with Kings and The Royal Art of Poison uncovers the bedroom secrets of American presidents and explores the surprising ways voters have reacted to their leaders’ sex scandals.*

While Americans have a reputation for being strait-laced, many of the nation’s leaders have been anything but puritanical. Alexander Hamilton had a steamy affair with a blackmailing prostitute. John F. Kennedy swam nude with female staff in the White House swimming pool. Is it possible the qualities needed to run for president—narcissism, a thirst for power, a desire for importance—go hand in hand with a tendency to sexual misdoing?

In this entertaining and eye-opening book, Eleanor Herman revisits some of the sex scandals that have rocked the nation's capital and shocked the public, while asking the provocative questions: does rampant adultery show a lack of character or the stamina needed to run the country? Or perhaps both? While Americans have judged their leaders' affairs harshly compared to other nations, did they mostly just hate being lied to? And do they now clearly care more about issues other than a politician’s sex life?

What is sex like with the most powerful man in the world? Is it better than with your average Joe? And when America finally elects a female president, will she, too, have sexual escapades in the Oval Office?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**talin's War on Japan: The Red Army's 'Manchurian Strategic Offensive Operation', 1945 *













Did Japan surrender in 1945 because of the death and devastation caused by the atomic bombs dropped by the Americans on Hiroshima and Nagasaki or because of the crushing defeat inflicted on their armies by the Soviet Union in Manchukuo, the puppet state they set up in north-east China? Indeed, the Red Army’s rapid and total victory in Manchukuo has been relatively neglected by historians.

Charles Stephenson, in this scholarly and highly readable new study, describes the political, diplomatic and military build-up to the Soviet offensive and its decisive outcome. He also considers to what extent Japan’s capitulation is attributable to the atomic bomb or the stunningly successful entry of the Soviet Union into the conflict.

The military side of the story is explored in fascinating detail – the invasion of Manchukuo itself where the Soviet ‘Deep Battle’ concept was employed with shattering results, and secondary actions in Korea, Sakhalin and the Kuril Islands.

But equally absorbing is the account of the decision-making that gave rise to the offensive and the political and diplomatic background to it, and in particular the Yalta conference. There, Stalin allowed the Americans to persuade him to join the war in the east; a conflict he was determined on entering anyway.

Charles Stephenson’s engrossing narrative throws new light on the last act of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Ghost of a Model T: And Other Stories (The Complete Short Fiction of Clifford D. Simak Book 3) *













*Tales of nostalgia and loss in a world overrun by technology*

Hank is walking home from the bar when the Model T pulls alongside him. It’s been decades since he saw a car this old, and the sound of it takes him right back to his twenties. The door is open, and when he climbs in, the car takes off—without a driver. Before he knows what’s happened, Hank is right back at Big Spring Pavilion, where he spent his youth drinking bootleg whiskey and chasing pretty girls. He will find the past is not quite as he remembered it, but still a lovely place to go for a drive.

This collection includes some of the finest short fiction Clifford Simak ever wrote, including “City,” the story that became the basis for his beloved novel of the same name. In the history of science fiction, no author has ever better understood that the Great Plains and the cosmos are closer together than we think.

Each story includes an introduction by David W. Wixon, literary executor of the Clifford D. Simak estate and editor of this ebook.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I**nterstellar Wars - The Pike Chronicles Books 1-5: Sol Shall Rise, Book 1 - Prevail, Book 2 - Ronin, Book 3 - Ghost Fleet, Book 4 - Interstellar War, Book 5 *













*The 1st 5 hit space operas from The Pike Chronicles.

Book 1: Sol Shall Rise* The Sol System was conquered and humans lived as slaves for 500 long years. Now, after years of brutal warfare, humanity has been liberated. Liberation, however, comes at a cost, and the Sol System has become nothing more than a puppet state for a vast galactic empire. For Jon Pike, a war hero who has lost everything, there is no substitute for freedom. He blames the aliens for humanity’s troubles, especially the one living inside him. But when he is sent on a top secret mission into unexplored regions of the galaxy he discovers that humanity’s troubles are just getting started. Can he find freedom for himself and humanity?

*Book 2: Prevail* A battle weary Captain fighting for redemption. An impossible search for a scattered crew. Marines pushed beyond their limits. A heinous alien race bent on annihilation. When all is lost, a brave few dare to hope, and continue to fight for freedom. Do they struggle in vain? Or will they prevail?

*Book 3: Ronin* A tenuous alliance. A brazen power play. A looming alien threat. A planet's future held in the balance. In a galaxy where danger waits at every turn, will former enemies be doomed by their past? Or can they fight together in the name of freedom?

*Book 4: Ghost Fleet* A planet surrounded. A homeland in peril. A fleet outgunned. A prophecy to fulfill. With half the galaxy on the brink, can a fledgling alliance offer hope? Or is it doomed to perish in the pyres of war?

*Book 5: Interstellar War* A homeland in ashes. A merciless ancient enemy. A vicious new foe. A galaxy convulsing with war. With humanity on the brink of annihilation, only one option remains, Interstellar War. Can Jon Pike achieve victory, and revenge, for himself and humanity?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**enlin Ascends (The Books of Babel Book 1) *













*The first book in the word-of-mouth phenomenon debut fantasy series about one man's dangerous journey through a labyrinthine world.

"One of my favorite books of all time" -- Mark Lawrence*

The Tower of Babel is the greatest marvel in the world. Immense as a mountain, the ancient Tower holds unnumbered ringdoms, warring and peaceful, stacked one on the other like the layers of a cake. It is a world of geniuses and tyrants, of luxury and menace, of unusual animals and mysterious machines.

Soon after arriving for his honeymoon at the Tower, the mild-mannered headmaster of a small village school, Thomas Senlin, gets separated from his wife, Marya, in the overwhelming swarm of tourists, residents, and miscreants.

Senlin is determined to find Marya, but to do so he'll have to navigate madhouses, ballrooms, and burlesque theaters. He must survive betrayal, assassins, and the illusions of the Tower. But if he hopes to find his wife, he will have to do more than just endure.

This quiet man of letters must become a man of action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**ow to Booze: Exquisite Cocktails and Unsound Advice *












Offering exquisite cocktails and unsound advice, _How to Booze_ by Jordan Kaye and Marshall Altier pairs the perfect cocktail with unfailingly entertaining advice for all of life’s most alcohol-inducing moments. Much more than just a guide to mixology, _How to Booze _is a hilarious and remarkably prescient, if somewhat degenerate, guide to life—or at least that part of life that would be greatly improved in the company of Johnny Walker or Jack Daniels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**urning Daylight (Luke Jensen Bounty Hunter Book 7) *











_Bounty hunter Luke Jensen has always relied on his guns, his brains, and his guts to bring in the deadliest outlaws in the West. But when a family needs his help, he’ll have to use something else: his heart . . ._
* 
BLOOD IS THICKER THAN SLAUGHTER
*
Luke Jensen has seen some sorry looking bounties in his time, but this one takes the cake. A wanted poster is offering a reward of one dollar and forty-two cents—plus one busted harmonica—to capture Three-Fingered Jack McKinney. Turns out, McKinney’s twelve-year-old son Aaron wants revenge on his daddy for abandoning him and his mom. The reward is all the money Aaron can scrape together. Luke can’t say no to the poor boy—or his beautiful mother—so he agrees to go after McKinney and his bank-robbing gang.

Good deeds, however, are like good intentions—the road to hell is paved with them. And when Aaron McKinney decides to tag along, it puts Luke in the middle of a father-and-son reunion that’s life-or-death, blood-for-blood, and kill-or-be-killed. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*H**ired Guns (Luke Jensen Bounty Hunter Book 8 ) *











_A legend among bounty hunters, Luke Jensen has tracked some of the deadliest outlaws in the West. But sometimes, the competition can be even deadlier . . ._
* 
GHOST TOWN MASSACRE*

It’s the kind of job Luke Jensen hates. A millionaire mine owner is willing to pay $5,000 to the man who captures the half-breed outlaw Tom Eagle. Normally, Luke would turn down an offer like this—it smacks too much of being a hired gun. But when the millionaire tells him that Eagle is responsible for killing his son, Luke agrees to take on the job. Which means he’ll have to take the road to hell itself—aka Hard Rock, Montana . . .

Hard Rock is supposed to be a ghost town. But when Luke arrives, the ghosts are alive and well—and gunning for his hide. They’re a gang of actual hired guns—the kind of soulless killers Luke despises—and they’re trying to collect the bounty, too. Luke barely makes it out of town alive when he runs in to the only man who can save him. The man he’s been hired to hunt. The notorious Tom Eagle . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**hree Dreamers: A Memoir of Family*












*“As nourishing as a three-course Italian feast, this is a fierce, moving tribute to the ties that bind.”—People (Book of the Week)

The #1 New York Times bestselling author of Sleepers offers a heartfelt homage to the women who taught him courage, kindness, and the power of storytelling: his mother, his grandmother, and his late wife.*

Standing with his children near his grandmother’s grave on a recent trip to Ischia, an island off the coast of Naples, Lorenzo Carcaterra realized how much of his life has been shaped by the women who taught him how to look for joy and overcome sorrow. This book is his tribute to them.

Nonna Maria, his grandmother, gave him his first taste of a loving home during the summers he spent with her as a teenager on Ischia. With her kindness, her humor, and the same formidable strength she employed to make secret trips for food when the Nazis occupied Ischia during World War II, she instilled in him the importance of community, providing shelter for a boy whose home life was difficult.

His mother, Raffaela, dealt with daily hardships: a loveless and abusive marriage, the burden of debt, and a life of dread. Though the lessons she taught were harsh, they would drive Lorenzo from the world they shared to the better one she always prayed he would find.

The third woman is his wife, Susan, a gifted editor and his professional champion. Their marriage lasted three decades before her death from lung cancer in 2013. While their upbringings were wildly different, their love and friendship never wavered—and neither did her faith in Lorenzo’s talent and potential as a writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Phantom of Barker Mill: Blue Moon Investigations Book 2 - A Snarky Paranormal Detective Mystery*











*Why can’t I turn down a woman in distress?*

I just took a case from the tearful, but very rich, widow Barker, whose husband supposedly died at the hands of a century-old phantom. He was the owner of Barker steel mill and it doesn’t take me long to realise that something very weird is going on there.

That’s not all though, a spectral dog has eaten a bloke at a junkyard and I’m supposed to work out how to get him back.

Everyone is lying to me about everything but my toughest test is dealing with the aftermath of my stupid decision to hire Amanda Harper. Not that she isn’t talented, intelligent, and capable, because she is. She is also drop-dead gorgeous and massively distracting.

She’ll prove to be an asset no doubt, assuming we live through the week that is.

*The paranormal? It’s all nonsense, but proving it might just get me killed.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Amanda Harper Paranormal Detective: Blue Moon Investigations Book 3 - A Snarky Paranormal Detective Mystery*











*Am I going to get my soul sucked out by a malevolent spirit? That’s what BFF and former police colleague Patience thinks will happen.*

My name is Amanda Harper and I am a paranormal detective with the Blue Moon Investigation Agency. As of today, that is, and my first case is at the local shopping mall where terrified shoppers hysterically claim a ghost attacked them in the elevators. Not just one elevator – all of them.Sounds like an easy enough case, right? That’s what I told myself, but nothing in life prepared me for the bedlam I’m about to face. Despite the craziness, the chases and the unexpected fighting, I need to solve this thing to justify my employment. Unfortunately, I have no idea what I am doing, I’m still working my notice period in the police, and I have a date tonight. I’ll find the ghost, be sure of it, but why, oh why, did I invite sassy BFF Patience Woods to help out.Get ready for snark-fuelled fun as Amanda Harper goes ghostbusting!

*If you like action-filled urban mystery books with a strong comedy undercurrent then Amanda Harper is about to deliver. The Blue Moon Investigation series features male and female leads, no graphic sex and very little cussing.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**weet Revenge (Goldy Schulz Book 14) *












*The New York Times bestselling author of Dark Torte and Double Shot delivers another knockout novel featuring Colorado caterer Goldy Schulz.*

Goldy Schulz is thrilled to be catering a holiday breakfast feast for the staff of the Aspen Meadow Library. But her merriment goes cold when she spots a woman lurking in the stacks—a woman with a striking resemblance to Sandee Brisbane. The Sandee Brisbane who shot and killed Goldy’s ex-husband, the Jerk. It sure looks like her, but it can’t be because Sandee is dead. Or so everyone believes.

But the holiday madness is only just beginning. Soon the body of Jed Borholtz, a former district attorney turned high-end map dealer, is found in a corner of the library—with a map worth thousands of dollars hidden in his clothing. Goldy is convinced the allegedly dead Sandee Brisbane is involved. Now all she has to do is prove it—if she can stay alive that is. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he White Lioness (Kurt Wallander Mystery Book 3) *











*A small-town murder leads to international intrigue in this “first-class thriller” from the New York Times–bestselling master of Scandinavian crime (The New York Times Book Review).*

Inspector Kurt Wallander returns in the second of Henning Mankell’s award-winning, internationally-bestselling detective novels, this time to investigate the execution-style killing of a Swedish housewife. The local police focus on a determined stalker who’s suddenly nowhere to be found, but when they finally catch up with their prime suspect his alibi turns out to be airtight.

Digging deeper, Wallander discovers that the woman’s death is more complex and dangerous than a crime of passion. His search for the truth takes him far from home and into the murky world of apartheid-era South Africa, where he uncovers a sinister assassination plot. Soon the small-town detective finds himself in a high-stakes tangle with the South African secret service and a ruthless ex-KGB agent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Man Who Smiled (The Kurt Wallander Mysteries Book 4)*











*The #1 international-bestselling tale of greed, violence, and corporate power from the master of Scandinavian noir: “One of his best” (The Times, London).*

After killing a man in the line of duty, Inspector Kurt Wallander finds himself deep in a personal and professional crisis; during more than a year of sick leave, he turns to drink and vice to quiet his lingering demons. Once he pulls himself together, he vows to quit the Ystad police force for good—just before a friend who had asked Wallander to look into the death of his father winds up dead himself, shot three times.

Far from leaving police work behind, Wallander instead must investigate a formidable suspect: a powerful business tycoon at the helm of a multinational company engaged in extralegal activities. Ann-Britt Höglund, the department’s first female detective, proves to be Wallander’s best ally as he tries to pierce the smiling façade of the suspicious mogul. But just as he comes close to uncovering the truth, Wallander finds his own life being threatened.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Lost Girls (Blake Wilder FBI Mystery Thriller Book 6) *












*Whatever you do, don’t look back.*

After learning the shocking truth behind the man she fell for, Blake feels lost at sea.
She feels adrift. And is punishing herself for not realizing who Mark was or his true motive by her side.

While trying to solve the secrets of her own personal life, FBI Agent Blake Wilder and her team are forced into action by Kathryn Hedlund, a woman who is the opposite of Blake in nearly every way.
Blake is appalled by the woman but is given no choice except to help find her daughter, who has gone missing.
Blake believes the spoiled rich girl is off on her own volition. But as the team starts digging into the disappearance, they start to uncover clues that suggest Hedlund’s daughter did not leave on her own. The team begins to realize that something far more sinister is occurring.

Their case takes them on a twisted ride that seems intent on giving the team whiplash. Just when they think they have a handle on things, it changes again, leaving them grasping for straws as they try to make sense of it all.

In her own personal life, Blake is coming under serious attack, when she suddenly suffers a loss that rocks her entire world. But as she copes with her grief, she gets the biggest surprise of her life...

_They’re coming. Run. Run as fast as you can.
DON’T STOP RUNNING._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Girl and the Unlucky 13 (Emma Griffin™ FBI Mystery) *













*"Who are you?"
"I am the unlucky 13…"*

Throughout the years FBI agent Emma Griffin had to overcome experiences of trauma and devastating losses.
The loss of her mother and the mysterious death of her ex.
She has spent most of her life trying to bring light to darkness and uncover the disturbing truths that were kept hidden by those who live in the shadows.

In the aftermath of the disturbing Arrow Lake investigation, Emma and Dean find themselves drawn to a missing girl's case from 5 years ago.
Ashley Stevenson, a young girl that vanished without a trace.
But when her sudden reappearance leaves far more questions than answers.Stories and lies collide until everyone seems guilty.
Then when the investigation suddenly takes a turn for the worse and they find evidence of human remains. Murdered in cold blood. Emma is then forced to re-evaluate everything she thought she knew.

In this world there are two types of people.
The lucky and the unlucky ones.
The lucky ones live to tell their tale.
The unlucky?
_Their story is yet to be told…_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**arkness, Take My Hand (Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro Book 2)*













Master of new noir Dennis Lehane magnificently evokes the dignity and savagery of working-class Boston in _Darkness, Take My Hand_, a terrifying tale of redemption.

Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro’s latest client is a prominent Boston psychiatrist, running scared from a vengeful Irish mob. The private investigators know about cold-blooded retribution. Born and bred on the mean streets of blue-collar Dorchester, they’ve seen the darkness that lives in the hearts of the unfortunate.

But an evil for which even they are unprepared is about to strike, as secrets that have long lain dormant erupt, setting off a chain of violent murders that will stain everything – including the truth.

With razor-sharp dialogue and penetrating prose, _Darkness, Take My Hand _is another superior crime novel from the author of _Mystic River; Gone, Baby, Gone; _and _Shutter Island_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*L**ittle Siberia *













A man with dark thoughts on his mind is racing along the remote snowy roads of Hurmevaara in Finland, when there is flash in the sky and something crashes into the car. That something turns about to be a highly valuable meteorite. With euro signs lighting up the eyes of the locals, the unexpected treasure is temporarily placed in a neighbourhood museum, under the watchful eye of a priest named Joel.

But Joel has a lot more on his mind than simply protecting the riches that have apparently rained down from heaven. His wife has just revealed that she is pregnant. Unfortunately Joel has strong reason to think the baby isn't his. As Joel tries to fend off repeated and bungled attempts to steal the meteorite, he must also come to terms with his own situation, and discover who the father of the baby really is.

Transporting the reader to the culture, landscape and mores of northern Finland _Little Siberia_ is both a crime novel and a hilarious, blacker-than-black comedy about faith and disbelief, love and death, and what to do when bolts from the blue – both literal and figurative – turn your life upside down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No Stone Unturned: The True Story of the World's Premier Forensic Investigators*













*The New York Times bestselling author takes readers on “a fascinating journey into the trenches of crime [investigation]”—now revised and updated (Lowell Cauffiel, New York Times bestselling author).*

A body stuffed in a car trunk swallowed by the swirling, muddy waters of the Missouri River. A hiker brutally murdered, then thrown off a steep embankment in a remote mountain range. A devious killer who hid his wife’s body under a thick cement patio.

For investigators, the story is often the same: they know a murder took place, they may even know who did it; but without key evidence, or a body, pursuing a conviction is nearly impossible. That’s when they call NecroSearch International, a brain trust of the nation’s top scientists in a wide variety of fields, who along with law enforcement, use the latest technology and field techniques to locate clandestine graves and hidden secrets to solve “unsolvable” crimes.

In _No Stone Unturned_, Steve Jackson—who became a member of NecroSearch International in 2015—gives a captivating, insider’s look into a realm of crime investigation of which few people are aware.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**eath Deserved (Alexander Blix Book 1) *













*Police officer Alexander Blix and celebrity blogger Emma Ramm join forces to track down a serial killer with a thirst for attention and high-profile murders, in the first episode of a gripping new Nordic Noir series...*

*____*

Oslo, 2018. Former long-distance runner Sonja NordstrØm never shows at the launch of her controversial autobiography, Always Number One. When celebrity blogger Emma Ramm visits NordstrØm's home later that day, she finds the door unlocked and signs of a struggle inside. A bib with the number 'one' has been pinned to the TV.

Police officer Alexander Blix is appointed to head up the missing-persons investigation, but he still bears the emotional scars of a hostage situation nineteen years earlier, when he killed the father of a five-year-old girl. Traces of NordstrØm soon show up at different locations, but the appearance of the clues appear to be carefully calculated ... evidence of a bigger picture that he's just not seeing...

Blix and Ramm soon join forces, determined to find and stop a merciless killer with a flare for the dramatic, and thirst for attention.

Trouble is, he's just got his first taste of it...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**moke Screen (Alexander Blix Book 2) *












*When the mother of a missing two-year-old girl is seriously injured in a suspected terrorist attack in Oslo, crime-fighting duo Blix and Ramm join forces to investigate the case, and things aren't adding up ... The second instalment in the addictive, atmospheric, award-winning Blix & Ramm series.*

––––––––––––––––––––––––

*Oslo, New Year's Eve.* The annual firework celebration is rocked by an explosion, and the city is put on terrorist alert.

Police officer Alexander Blix and blogger Emma Ramm are on the scene, and when a severely injured survivor is pulled from the icy harbour, she is identified as the mother of two-year-old Patricia Semplass, who was kidnapped on her way home from kindergarten ten years earlier ... and never found.

Blix and Ramm join forces to investigate the unsolved case, as public interest heightens, the terror threat is raised, and it becomes clear that Patricia's disappearance is not all that it seems...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**amage Control (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 4) *













*A hostage crisis in Mexico turns into a deadly game of cat and mouse in this international thriller by the New York Times bestselling author.*

They were on a mission trip to Mexico to help with earthquake recovery. But in Ciudad Juarez, the busload of well-meaning adults and teenagers became hostages. The ransom demands of their captors are explicit: deliver three million dollars--with zero involvement from law enforcement--or all captives will be executed. But rescue specialist Jonathan Grave doesn't believe in ultimatums.

For Grave and his elite team at Security Solutions, it's all about protecting the innocent. When the delicate situation explodes in violence, he must flee with the survivors. Now Grave must face the chilling possibility that someone within the U.S. government has a deadly secret to protect--one that could jeopardize national security like never before. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**nd Game (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 6) *












*The son of a government scientist must be found at any cost in this taut political thriller that “starts off explosively and keeps on rolling” (Joe Hartlaub, BookReporter).*

Deep in the American Heartland, a team of assassins goes to work. In short order, a Chechen scientist and double agent for the U.S. government is dead. But the team didn’t exactly finish the job. The man’s teenage son is still alive. In possession of crucial and potentially lethal information, he’s now on the run—and off the grid.

The feds know who to call: Jonathan Grave and his elite rescue team at Security Solutions. Their mission is simple: find the boy and keep his information out of the wrong hands. But simple doesn’t mean easy. The boy has a bodyguard with unusual talents, and she's not giving up without a fight. Only by bringing them both back alive can Grave expose the traitor in the highest levels of power—and prevent an all-out nuclear war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he 3:00 a.m. Series (Books 1-5)*













*★ JUST OPTIONED BY SONY PICTURES ★*

_Henry Bins is only awake one hour a day. _

Can you imagine only being awake for one hour each day? Can you imagine having to cram your entire existence into 60 measly minutes? (Two minutes to shower. Three minutes to eat. Five minutes to watch TV.) And in that 3600 seconds you have awake, imagine that you have to figure out:

- Who murdered the woman across the street? (You suspect it was the President of the United States, but can you prove it?)

- Why your mom abandoned you when you were six years old? (Was it because she worked for the CIA? Or was it because of your condition?)

- What caused your strange condition where you wake up at exactly 3:00 a.m. then fall asleep exactly an hour later, then sleep for twenty-three hours? (Were you experimented on? If so, by who?)

- And most importantly, what is Project Sandman?

_Welcome to Henry Bins's life._

The 3:00 a.m. series is so fast, so fun, and so unlike anything you've ever read, you won't know what hit you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Accident on the A35: An Inspector Gorski Investigation *













_The Accident on the A35_ returns to the scene of Burnet’s accomplished first novel, _The Disappearance of Adèle Bedeau_--the small French town of Saint-Louis. Detective Gorski is called away from his night of solitary drinking to the site of a car accident that left Bertrand Barthelme, a respected solicitor, dead. When the deceased's rather attractive wife suggests that the crash may not have been an accident, Gorski looks closer into Barthelme's circumspect movements on the night of his death. His investigation leads him to various bars, hotels, and brothels in the nearby city of Strasbourg. At the same time, Barthelme's rebellious son, drunk on Jean Paul Sartre novels, is conducting an investigation of his own. Their independent, dual inquiries lead the reader down a twisted road marked by seedy back rooms, bar brawls, a moment of accidental incest, and--as we have come to expect from Burnet--copious amounts of wine.

_The Accident on the A35_ is a darkly humorous, subtle, and sophisticated novel that burrows into the psyches of its characters and explores the dark corners of life in a sleepy town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*O**ctopussy and The Living Daylights (James Bond (Original Series) Book 14) *












The last collection of James Bond adventures from Ian Fleming, _Octopussy and The Living Daylights _features four tales of intrigue that push 007 to the limit and find the secret agent questioning where he can go from there…

In “Octopussy,” a former operative in the Second World War must face the consequences of past sins when James Bond knocks on the door of his Caribbean fortress, and in “The Property of a Lady” Bond deciphers the elaborate codes of a Sotheby’s bidding war in order to catch a KGB agent. “007 in New York” takes Bond to the titular city to warn an ex-agent of her boyfriend’s secret KGB affiliation. And “The Living Daylights” sends Bond to Berlin to protect a British agent before an assassin strikes.

Published posthumously, _Octopussy and The Living Daylights_ marks Ian Fleming’s final contribution to the legacy of his iconic creation, 007 James Bond.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*O**nce Upon a Time in Hollywood: A Novel *












*Quentin Tarantino’s long-awaited first work of fiction—at once hilarious, delicious and brutal—is the always surprising, sometimes shocking, novelization of his Academy Award winning film.*

RICK DALTON—Once he had his own TV series, but now Rick’s a washed-up villain-of-the week drowning his sorrows in whiskey sours. Will a phone call from Rome save his fate or seal it?

CLIFF BOOTH—Rick’s stunt double, and the most infamous man on any movie set because he’s the only one there who might have got away with murder. . . .

SHARON TATE—She left Texas to chase a movie-star dream, and found it. Sharon’s salad days are now spent on Cielo Drive, high in the Hollywood Hills.

CHARLES MANSON—The ex-con’s got a bunch of zonked-out hippies thinking he’s their spiritual leader, but he’d trade it all to be a rock ‘n’ roll star.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A **Reason to Kill (Jack Widow Book 3)*












*A missing young girl. A horrifying conspiracy. Jack Widow will kill to save her.*

Under a sweltering Texas landscape, Jack Widow waits at a dust-covered bus station, when he meets Claire Hood, a grandmother, clearly in distress. Claire is on a solo mission to rescue her abducted granddaughter.

Minutes after meeting her, the unthinkable happens. Claire drops dead—natural causes. Right there in front of Widow.

Widow isn’t the type of guy to let wrongs go. He picks up her bus ticket and takes her place on a quest that will give him a reason to kill.

Widow hunts across Texas for an abducted child in the riveting third novel in Scott Blade’s Amazon bestselling Jack Widow series.

Readers of *Lee Child’s Jack Reacher, Tom Clancy, Vince Flynn’s Mitch Rapp, and Mark Greaney’s Gray Man *will love the *Jack Widow* Action-Thriller Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**ut: The Inside Story of Our Body's Most Underrated Organ (Revised Edition) *













*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“Everything you ever wanted to know about the gut (and then some).”
—SELF

Discover the secrets of your digestive system—and how to hone a healthy gut—plus new research on the mind-gut connection*.

With quirky charm, science star and medical doctor Giulia Enders explains the gut’s magic, answering questions like: What’s really up with gluten and lactose intolerance? How does the gut affect obesity? What's the connection between our microbiome and mental health? Why does acid reflux happen? In this revised edition of her beloved bestseller, Enders includes a new section on the brain-gut connection, and dives into groundbreaking discoveries of psychobiotics—microbes with psychological effects that can influence mental health conditions like depression and even stress.

For too long, the gut has been the body’s most ignored and least appreciated organ. But it does more than just dirty work; it’s at the core of who we are, and this beguiling book will make you finally listen to those butterflies in your stomach: they’re trying to tell you something important.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*N**ature's Best Hope: A New Approach to Conservation That Starts in Your Yard *












*“Tallamy lays out all you need to know to participate in one of the great conservation projects of our time. Read it and get started!” —Elizabeth Kolbert, Pulitzer Prize-winning author of The Sixth Extinction*

Douglas W. Tallamy’s first book, _Bringing Nature Home,_ awakened thousands of readers to an urgent situation: wildlife populations are in decline because the native plants they depend on are fast disappearing. His solution? Plant more natives. In this new book, Tallamy takes the next step and outlines his vision for a grassroots approach to conservation._ Nature’s Best Hope_ shows how homeowners everywhere can turn their yards into conservation corridors that provide wildlife habitats. Because this approach relies on the initiatives of private individuals, it is immune from the whims of government policy. Even more important, it’s practical, effective, and easy—you will walk away with specific suggestions you can incorporate into your own yard.

If you’re concerned about doing something good for the environment, _Nature’s Best Hope_ is the blueprint you need. By acting now, you can help preserve our precious wildlife—and the planet—for future generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Witch: A History of Fear, from Ancient Times to the Present *












*This “magisterial account” explores the fear of witchcraft across the globe from the ancient world to the notorious witch trials of early modern Europe (The Guardian, UK).*

The witch came to prominence—and often a painful death—in early modern Europe, yet her origins are much more geographically diverse and historically deep. In _The Witch_, historian Ronald Hutton sets the European witch trials in the widest and deepest possible perspective and traces the major historiographical developments of witchcraft.

Hutton, a renowned expert on ancient, medieval, and modern paganism and witchcraft beliefs, combines Anglo-American and continental scholarly approaches to examine attitudes on witchcraft and the treatment of suspected witches across the world, including in Africa, the Middle East, South Asia, Australia, and the Americas, and from ancient pagan times to current interpretations. His fresh anthropological and ethnographical approach focuses on cultural inheritance and change while considering shamanism, folk religion, the range of witch trials, and how the fear of witchcraft might be eradicated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Red Baron *












*The highest-scoring fighter pilot of World War I tells of his life and combat career in an autobiography that “brings the man behind the myth to life” (The Great War Magazine).*

Manfred von Richthofen—the Red Baron—was the most celebrated fighter pilot of the First World War, and was holder of the Blue Max, Pour le Mérite, Germany’s highest military decoration. He was credited with 80 victories in the air, before being shot down in disputed circumstances at age 26. In this autobiography, Richthofen tells not only his own story but also that of his contemporaries, their duels in the sky, ever present danger, fame, honor and spiraling death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ortar Gunner on the Eastern Front Volume II: Russia, Hungary, Lithuania, and the Battle for East Prussia *













*This second volume of a Nazi soldier’s WWII diary continues the chronicle of his experiences on the Easter Front.*

A member of the Hitler Youth before the outbreak of World War II, Hans Heinz Rehfeldt volunteered for the _Grossdeutschland_’s panzer arm in 1940 and fought with them for nearly the entire war. He was decorated with the Iron Cross First and Second Class, the Eastern Front Medal, the Close Combat Clasp, and the Infantry Assault Badge. His diaries offer a historically significant chronicle of German military actions on the Eastern Front as well as a rare look inside the mind of a committed Nazi soldier.

This second volume of Rehfeldt’s wartime diary covers his experience as a platoon commander in Romania, East Prussia and Lithuania during 1944. After being transferred by ship from Memel to Königsberg later that year, he took part in the battles for Ostprussen. Fleeing Russian imprisonment, he traveled west, where he fell into American captivity on May 3rd, 1945. In July, he was released and returned home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**ed Joan *












*Inspired by the true story of a female spy, this is “an infectious page-turner, as crafty and nuanced and impassioned as any classic thriller” (The National).*

Inspired by the true story of Melita Norwood, unmasked as the KGB’s longest-serving British spy in 1999, at age eighty-seven, _Red Joan_ centers on the deeply conflicted life of a young physicist during the Second World War.

Talented and impressionable, Cambridge undergraduate Joan Stanley befriends the worldly Sonya, whose daring history is at odds with Joan’s provincial upbringing. Joan also feels a growing attraction toward Leo, Sonya’s mysterious and charismatic cousin. Sonya and Leo, known communist sympathizers with ties to Russia and Germany, interpret wartime loyalty in ways Joan can only begin to fathom.

As nations throughout the continent fall to fascism, Joan is enlisted into an urgent project that will change the course of the war—and the world—forever. Risking both career and conscience, leaking information to the Soviets while struggling to maintain her own semblance of morality, Joan is caught at a crossroads in which all paths lead to the same endgame: the deployment of the atomic bomb.

Life during wartime, however, is often ambiguous, and when—decades later—MI5 agents appear at her doorstep, Joan must reaffirm the cost of the choices she made and face the cold truth: our deepest secrets have a way of dragging down those we love most.

The basis of the film starring Judi Dench and Sophie Cookson, this is “a brilliant spy novel, with [a] deft, involving plot . . . Tense, beautifully pitched, and very moving” (_Marie Claire_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Ark *













*The Earth as we know it is about to end.*

Technology has developed to the point where a person can be placed in a Sleep State: a cross between suspended animation and a drug-induced coma.

Just as the trial of the new technology is being completed, an unusual comet is discovered approaching Earth, bringing with it radiation that will wipe out all life on the planet. Soon after, the government builds a sleeper facility to save humankind from extinction, taking drastic steps to maintain secrecy of the project.

But when the sleepers awaken, they discover that something has gone terribly wrong... and that the strange world around them is not the one they fell asleep in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Player of Games (A Culture Novel Book 2) *












*The Culture — a human/machine symbiotic society — has thrown up many great Game Players, and one of the greatest is Gurgeh Jernau Morat Gurgeh. The Player of Games. Master of every board, computer and strategy.*

Bored with success, Gurgeh travels to the Empire of Azad, cruel and incredibly wealthy, to try their fabulous game. . . a game so complex, so like life itself, that the winner becomes emperor. Mocked, blackmailed, almost murdered, Gurgeh accepts the game, and with it the challenge of his life — and very possibly his death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Friendship List: A Novel *













*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

A witty, heartfelt and irresistible story about two best friends determined to help one another shake things up and live life to the fullest in a summer that will change them forever.

Susan Mallery, #1 New York Times bestselling author of California Girls and Sisters by Choice, has delivered the perfect escape about the power of female friendship and the importance of making your dreams come true.*

Single mom Ellen Fox couldn’t be more content—until she overhears her son saying he can’t go to his dream college because she needs him too much. If she wants him to live his best life, she has to convince him she’s living hers.

So Unity Leandre, her best friend since forever, creates a list of challenges to push Ellen out of her comfort zone. Unity will complete the list, too, but not because she needs to change. What’s wrong with a thirtysomething widow still sleeping in her late husband’s childhood bed?

_The Friendship List_ begins as a way to make others believe they’re just fine. But somewhere between “wear three-inch heels” and “have sex with a gorgeous guy,” Ellen and Unity discover that life is meant to be lived with joy and abandon, in a story filled with humor, heartache and regrettable tattoos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Songs of the Humpback Whale: A Novel in Five Voices (Wsp Readers Club)*













*Jodi Picoult’s powerful novel portrays an emotionally charged marriage that changes course in one explosive moment.*

_Sometimes finding your own voice
is a matter of listening to the heart..._

Jodi Picoult's powerful novel portrays an emotionally charged marriage that changes course in one explosive moment...For years, Jane Jones has lived in the shadow of her husband, renowned San Diego oceanographer Oliver Jones. But during an escalating argument, Jane turns on him with an alarming volatility. In anger and fear, Jane leaves with their teenage daughter, Rebecca, for a cross-country odyssey charted by letters from her brother Joley, guiding them to his Massachusetts apple farm, where surprising self-discoveries await. Now Oliver, an expert at tracking humpback whales across vast oceans, will search for his wife across a continent—and find a new way to see the world, his family, and himself: through her eyes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*K**infolks: Falling Off the Family Tree*












*From a New York Times–bestselling author, a blend of “history, raucous wit, genealogical sleuthing, and charming childhood memories” (Wellesley Magazine).*

In a “wise, funny inquiry into the complexities of inheritance,” this acclaimed Southern author investigates her family’s hidden roots and the mysterious Melungeons (_Booklist_, starred review).

Lisa Alther’s mother hailed from New York, her father from Virginia. One day a babysitter told Lisa about the Melungeons: six-fingered child-snatchers who hid in caves. It wasn’t until adulthood that Lisa learned the Melungeons were actually an isolated group of dark-skinned people—often with extra thumbs—living in East Tennessee. But who were they? Descendants of Sir Walter Raleigh’s Lost Colony? Kin of shipwrecked Portuguese or Turkish sailors? Or were they the children of frontiersmen, or displaced Native Americans?

Part sidesplitting travelogue, part lesson in how (and how not) to climb your family tree, Alther’s memoir casts light on a little-known part of America’s contentious racial history; it shimmers with wit, and demonstrates just how wacky and wonderful our human family truly is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**assie Coburn Mysteries Books 1, 2 and 3 Boxed Set: A British Cozy Mystery Series (Cassie Coburn Mysteries Boxed Sets) *













*When Cassie Coburn moved to London, she never thought she'd be involved in a quadruple homicide.*

After a car accident ended her medical career before it even started, Cassie moved to London on a whim, expecting to see the sights and live the typical tourist backpacker lifestyle. Instead she finds herself accompanying a French private detective, Violet Despuis, as they attempt to find out who poisoned four people in the middle of London.

Cassie's life soon includes this crazy detective, an ancient landlady with a curious past, a mischeivous orange cat who likes going for walks on a leash, and a super hot pathologist that Cassie is sure is out of her league. And they haven't even found the murderer yet...

*Follow Cassie through the streets of London in this boxed set containing the following novels by Samantha Silver: Poison in Paddington, Bombing in Belgravia and Whacked in Whitechapel.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**ead End Girl (Violet Darger FBI Mystery Thriller Book 1) *











*Her body is broken. Wrapped in plastic. Dumped on the side of the road. She is the first. There will be more.*

_The serial killer thriller that "refuses to let go until you've read the last sentence."_

The most recent body was discovered in the grease dumpster behind a Burger King. Dismembered. Shoved into two garbage bags and lowered into the murky oil.

Now rookie agent *Violet Darger* gets the most important assignment of her career. She travels to the Midwest to face a killer unlike anything she's seen. Aggressive. Territorial. Deranged and driven.

Another mutilated corpse was found next to a roller rink. A third in the gutter in a residential neighborhood.

These bold displays of violence shock the rural community and rattle local law enforcement.

*Who could carry out such brutality? And why?*

Unfortunately for Agent Darger, there's little physical evidence to work with, and the only witnesses prove to be unreliable. The case seems hopeless.

*If she fails, more will die. He will kill again and again.*

The victims harbor dark secrets. The clues twist and writhe and refuse to keep still. And the killer watches the investigation on the nightly news, gleeful to relive the violence, knowing that he can't be stopped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Atlantis Gene: A Thriller (The Origin Mystery, Book 1) *














*The greatest mystery of all time...
the history of human origins...
will be revealed.*

In Antarctica, researchers discover a mysterious structure, buried in ice.

In a lab in Jakarta, an autism researcher identifies a revolutionary treatment that could change everything.

But these two incredible discoveries aren’t what they seem. They will set off a race to unravel the deepest secrets of human existence—and an event that could change humanity forever.


Experience the novel that started it all: _The Atlantis Gene_ is the first book in A.G. Riddle’s bestselling _Origin Mystery_ trilogy—a series that has sold over *THREE MILLION* copies worldwide (in twenty languages), received 40,000+ reviews on Amazon, been rated 20,000+ times on Audible, and garnered 135,000+ ratings on GoodReads. The trilogy is now in development to be a major motion picture.

The product of years of research, _The Atlantis Gene_ is filled with real science and history that will change how look at human origins—and humanity’s future. Like millions of other readers, you’ll be up late turning the pages, promising yourself, _just one more chapter_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P**ath of Bones: A Cassie Quinn Mystery *













*A murderer's victims haunt Cassie Quinn
The clues lie in shadowed whispers
Death holds no boundary for justice
To shine truth's light Cassie must walk through the darkness*

The debut novel in the Cassie Quinn Series from _Wall Street Journal_ & _USA Today_ bestselling author L.T. Ryan & K.M. Rought! A mystery thriller with a hint of paranormal that'll keep you guessing until the last page!

_"Fans of paranormal mystery will find a lot to sink their teeth into here!"_

Cassie didn't ask to be a medium. But she shouldered the daunting task of easing the suffering of the tormented souls who came to her. For over a decade the FBI, police departments across the country, and dozens of private investigators sought her out for her special abilities. Then one day, the spirit world disconnected.

A fresh start proves harder than she thought when the ghost of a murdered woman appears in Cassie's home. With her gift returned, Cassie sets out to discover the meaning of the dead woman's message.

A killer who removes his victim's hearts is still on the loose. As Cassie races to stop him, she finds, hers may be the next one he takes. Her gift and grit are the only things separating her from crossing over the thin line between life and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Man Who Loved Women to Death (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 8 ) *













*Truth is deadlier than fiction in this “sleek, sophisticated, over-the-top story that’s filled with red herrings, laugh-aloud humor, and plenty of suspense” (Booklist).*

The author calls himself the Answer Man. He introduces himself to Stewart Hoag—onetime literary darling of the New York scene—with a letter begging for help with his first novel. Hoagy usually ignores such requests, but the Answer Man’s sample chapter grabs his attention. It is a chilling, first-person story about a man who picks up a girl in a pet shop, takes her home, and savagely murders her. The imagery is clear, the prose strong, and the storytelling as truthful as though the author had actually lived it. When he opens the next morning’s paper, Hoagy realizes he was reading nonfiction. A young pet shop employee has been bludgeoned to death, and the crime’s details match those in the manuscript. As the Answer Man keeps killing, he continues writing letters asking Hoagy to collaborate with him. If Hoagy can’t stop him soon, he may find himself starring in the book’s next chapter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**urfeit of Lampreys: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #10 *













*A suspicious inheritance comes to the rescue of a cash-strapped aristocratic family: “Entertaining and devious . . . Plenty of red herrings.” —Kirkus Reviews*

The upper-crust Lamprey family exemplifies charm, wit, and a chronic lack of funds. Their only source of hope is the wealthy but unpleasant Lord Wutherwood, and the Lampreys may perhaps be forgiven for doing a little jig when his Lordship is killed and the resulting inheritance saves their bacon. Inspector Roderick Alleyn wouldn’t dream of judging the Lampreys’ joy. But he would like to figure out whether they murdered their benefactor . . .

_Also published under the title _Death of a Peer


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Vanishing Box (The Magic Men Mysteries Book 4) *













*A magician plays detective when a show girl is murdered in an English resort town in this historical mystery by the Edgar Award-winning author.*

_Brighton, England, 1953_. Over the holiday season, Max Mephisto and his daughter Ruby are headlining a variety show at the Brighton Hippodrome. Landing a gig at the city’s biggest theater is a major achievement, and only slightly marred by the less-than-savory supporting act: a tableau show of naked “living statues.” But when one of the girls goes missing and turns up dead not long after, Max and Ruby realize there’s something far more sinister than obscenity afoot in the theater.

Max’s good friend DI Edgar Stephens is on the case. As he searches for the killer, he begins to suspect that the girl’s fatal vanishing act may be related to another case—the death of a local florist. But just as he’s narrowing in on the missing link, Ruby goes missing, and he and Max must reach deep into their bag of tricks to find her before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**aidlaw (The Laidlaw Investigation Book 1) *












*First in “a crime trilogy so searing it will burn forever into your memory. McIlvanney is the original Scottish criminal mastermind” (Christopher Brookmyre, international bestselling author).*

The Laidlaw novels, a groundbreaking trilogy that changed the face of Scottish fiction, are credited with being the founding books of the Tartan Noir movement that includes authors like Val McDermid, Denise Mina, and Ian Rankin. Says McDermid of William McIlvanney: “Patricia Highsmith had taken us inside the head of killers; Ruth Rendell tentatively explored sexuality; with _No Mean City_, Alexander McArthur had exposed Glasgow to the world; Raymond Chandler had dressed the darkness in clever words. But nobody had ever smashed those elements together into so accomplished a synthesis.”

In _Laidlaw_, the first book of the series, readers meet Jack Laidlaw, a hard-drinking philosopher-detective whose tough exterior cloaks a rich humanity and keen intelligence. Laidlaw’s investigation into the murder of a young woman brings him into conflict with Glasgow’s hard men, its gangland villains, and the moneyed thugs who control the city. As the gangsters running Glasgow race Laidlaw for the discovery of the young woman’s killer, a sense of dangerous betrayal infests the city that only Laidlaw can erase.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**trange Loyalties (The Laidlaw Investigation Book 3) *













*The third Laidlaw novel from the Father of Tartan Noir explores “the ruin of the body, the corruption of the soul and the shattering of society” (The Wall Street Journal).*

_Strange Loyalties_ begins with Jack Laidlaw’s despair and anger at his brother’s death in a banal road accident. But his nagging doubts about the dynamics of the incident lead to larger questions about the nature of pain and injustice and the greater meaning of his own life. He becomes convinced there is more to his brother’s death. His investigations will lead to a confrontation with his own past and a harrowing journey into the dark Glasgow underworld.

The Laidlaw books are widely considered to be among the greatest achievements of Scottish crime writing and the founding novels of what has since become known as the school of Tartan Noir that includes authors like Val McDermid, Denise Mina, and Ian Rankin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**oo Close: A Novel *













*NOW AN AMC+ ORIGINAL SERIES STARRING EMILY WATSON

A haunting, edge-of-your-seat psychological thriller about a woman who has been institutionalized for a heinous crime, and the psychiatrist assigned to her case who must uncover the truth beneath the madness.*

_How close do you get before it’s too late…?_

Working as a dedicated forensic psychiatrist for many years, Emma is not shocked so easily. Then she is assigned to work with Connie, a wife and mother accused of a despicable crime. Connie is suffering from dissociative amnesia—or at least seems to be.

Now it is up to Emma to decide whether Connie can stand trial for her sins. But there is something about Connie that inexorably pulls Emma into her orbit. Perhaps it is the way she seems to see right through Emma, speaking to Emma’s deepest insecurities about her life, marriage, and her own tragic past. And soon Emma begins to understand how Connie’s complicated marriage and toxic relationship with her beautiful best friend Ness could have driven Connie to snap—or maybe, she is simply getting too close to a woman who is unforgivable…

Alternating between the two women’s points of view, before and after Connie’s breakdown, _Too Close_ is a masterfully written page turner about the powerful—yet dangerous—closeness between women.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**otel *













*The #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Airport reveals the inner workings of a New Orleans hotel—and the human drama unfolding behind its closed doors.*

During five sultry days, the lives of the guests, the management, and the workers at New Orleans’ largest and most elite hotel converge. The owner has four days to raise the money to save his financially ailing property. The general manager, once blacklisted from the hospitality business, struggles with one crisis after another. A rebellious heiress will do anything to attain her secret desires. The duke and the duchess in the lavish presidential suite are covering up a crime. And within one of the many guest rooms hides a professional thief.

Filled with memorable characters and authentic detail about the inner machinery and secrets of a five-star hotel, this gripping _New York Times_ bestseller sold millions of copies and was adapted for both film and TV. Set in a time when travel was still glamorous and grand independent hotels set the standard for luxury, it’s a read like a vacation in itself, from the author of such behind-the-scenes blockbusters as _The Moneychangers_ and _Wheels_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**irport *













*The #1 New York Times–bestselling thriller about an airport thrust into chaos by a whiteout blizzard: “A spellbinder” (The Denver Post).*

As a raging blizzard wreaks havoc at Lincoln International Airport outside Chicago, airport and airline personnel try to cope with this unstoppable force of nature that is endangering thousands of lives. And in the air, a lone plane struggles to reach its destination. Over the course of seven pulse-pounding hours, a tense human drama plays out as a brilliant airport manager, an arrogant pilot, a tough maintenance man, and a beautiful stewardess strive to avert disaster.

Featuring a diverse cast of vibrant characters, _Airport _is both a realistic depiction of the airline industry and a novel of nail-biting suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Kill Clause *













The series that started it all!

A riveting and explosive novel, _The Kill Clause_ is a brilliantly inventive tour de force by a powerful new master of suspense.

Tim Rackley is a dangerous man of honor, a deputy U.S. marshal who is very good at his job—until everything he believes in is shattered by the brutal murder of his own daughter.

Betrayed by an imperfect judicial system, Rackley watches helplessly as the killer walks free on a legal technicality. Devastated, furious, and burning with a righteous need for vengeance, he is suddenly forced to explore his own deadly options—a quest that leads him into a shadowy no-man's-land between justice and the law . . . and into the welcoming fold of "the Commission."

A vigilante group made up of people like him—relentless streetwise operators who have each lost a loved one to violent crime—the Commission confronts the failings of a system that sets predators loose to hunt again, cleaning up society's "mistakes" covertly, efficiently, and permanently. But as he is dragged deeper into a deadly morass of hidden agendas and murderous justice, Tim Rackley discovers that playing God is an excruciating and fearsome task. When his new secret life starts coming unwound at an alarming speed, he is suddenly caught in the most terrifying struggle he has ever faced—a desperate battle to save his marriage, his career, his life, his soul . . . and everything left that's worth fighting for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I**n Cold Blood (A Beatrix Rose Thriller Book 1) *













In the vein of Jason Bourne and Jack Reacher, action-packed _In Cold Blood_ introduces readers to Beatrix Rose, an exciting new hero with a deadly vendetta.

As the most dangerous assassin in a government kill squad, Beatrix Rose isn’t the kind of person you want to upset. Ambushed and betrayed by her team, she’s driven underground and plans revenge.

Years later, she emerges from the Hong Kong underworld with payback on her mind and a list of six people who must pay for what they did to her. With their lives.

*Revised edition: This edition of In Cold Blood contains editorial revisions.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Atlantis Covenant (The Hunter Files Book 1) *













*The greatest mystery of all time is about to be revealed.*

When world-famous archaeologist and ex-soldier Max Hunter finds a mysterious artifact in a tomb beneath the Gates of Nineveh, his lifelong dream of finding Atlantis comes one step closer. But there is a problem. He is not the only one looking for it and his discovery unleashes a high-speed hunt for the lost civilization between a mysterious Swiss foundation, the FBI, and the world’s most secretive society.

From the dangers of the Iraqi desert to Cuba and the jungles of El Salvador to the enigmatic Valley of the Kings in Egypt, Hunter faces a race against time and murderous enemies who will stop at nothing to kill him and claim the greatest prize in history for themselves. As he fights for his life, it soon becomes apparent that his enemies are hoping to find more than lost history in Atlantis, and are searching for something altogether more sinister.

Can he use his unique ingenuity and knowledge to decipher the clues and find Atlantis and its lethal treasures before they fall into enemy hands? Packed with high-octane chases and breathtaking suspense, The Atlantis Covenant is the first thriller in the brand new Hunter Files series from the author of the bestselling Joe Hawke series, Rob Jones.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Contract Man (Alex King Book 1)*












"Alex King is unstoppable, a force to be reckoned with..." Stephen Leather, Sunday Telegraph bestselling author.

When MI6 assassin Alex King is sent on two deadly missions, he does not suspect a connection. But as he fights to confront the odds and survive, he realises that corruption at the heart of the intelligence community he has sacrificed a normal life to serve has made him a target. Now, in hostile territory with enemies on all sides he must decide who to trust, and who to kill…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Hole in the Universe: How Scientists Peered over the Edge of Emptiness and Found Everything (Seth Book) *













*“A compelling, enjoyable, and widely accessible exploration of one of the most fundamental scientific issues of our age” (Brian Greene, author of The Elegant Universe).*

In _The Hole in the Universe_, an award-winning science writer “provides an illuminating slant on physics and mathematics by exploring the concept of nothing” (_Scientific American_).

Welcome to the world of cutting-edge math, physics, and neuroscience, where the search for the ultimate vacuum, the point of nothingness, the ground zero of theory, has rendered the universe deep, rich, and juicy. Every time scientists and mathematicians think they have reached the ultimate void, something new appears: a black hole, an undulating string, an additional dimension of space or time, repulsive anti-gravity, universes that breed like bunnies. Cole’s exploration at the edge of everything is “as playfully entertaining as it is informative” (_San Jose Mercury News_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Reign of Wolf 21: The Saga of Yellowstone's Legendary Druid Pack (The Alpha Wolves of Yellowstone Book 2) *













*“A redemption story, an adventure story, and perhaps above all, a love story.”—Nate Blakeslee, New York Times-bestselling author of American Wolf

The Druid Peak Pack was the most famous wolf pack in Yellowstone National Park, and maybe even in the world.

This is the dramatic true story of its remarkable leader, Wolf 21—whose compassion and loyalty challenges commonly held beliefs about alpha males.*

In this compelling follow-up to the national bestseller _The Rise of Wolf 8,_ Rick McIntyre profiles one of Yellowstone’s most revered alpha males, Wolf 21. Leader of the Druid Peak Pack, Wolf 21 was known for his unwavering bravery, his unusual benevolence (unlike other alphas, he never killed defeated rival males), and his fierce commitment to his mate, the formidable Wolf 42. 

Wolf 21 and Wolf 42 were attracted to each other the moment they met—but Wolf 42’s jealous sister interfered viciously in their relationship. After an explosive insurrection within the pack, the two wolves came together at last as leaders of the Druid Peak Pack, which dominated the park for more than 10 years. 

McIntyre recounts the pack’s fascinating saga with compassion and a keen eye for detail, drawing on his many years of experience observing Yellowstone wolves in the wild. His outstanding work of science writing offers unparalleled insight into wolf behavior and Yellowstone’s famed wolf reintroduction project. *It also offers a love story for the ages.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stepping-Stones: A Journey through the Ice Age Caves of the Dordogne*













*“The next best thing to actually seeing the prehistoric cave art of southern Franc[e] . . . A rapturous guide through five major Ice Age sites” (Archaeology).*

The cave art of France’s Dordogne region is world-famous for the mythology and beauty of its remarkable drawings and paintings. These ancient images of lively bison, horses, and mammoths, as well as symbols of all kinds, are fascinating touchstones in the development of human culture, demonstrating how far humankind has come and reminding us of the ties that bind us across the ages.

Over more than twenty-five years of teaching and research, Christine Desdemaines-Hugon has become an unrivaled expert in the cave art and artists of the Dordogne region. In _Stepping-Stones_ she combines her expertise in both art and archaeology to convey an intimate understanding of the “cave experience.” Her keen insights communicate not only the incomparable artistic value of these works but also the near-spiritual impact of viewing them for oneself.

Focusing on five fascinating sites, including the famed Font de Gaume and others that still remain open to the public, this book reveals striking similarities between art forms of the Paleolithic and works of modern artists and gives us a unique pathway toward understanding the culture of the Dordogne Paleolithic peoples and how it still touches our lives today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**ad Girls from History: Wicked or Misunderstood? *












You wont be familiar with every one of the huge array of women featured in these pages, but all, familiar or not, leave unanswered questions behind them. The range is extensive, as was the research, with its insight into the lives and minds of women in different centuries, different countries, with diverse cultures and backgrounds, from the poverty stricken to royalty. Mistresses, murderers, smugglers, pirates, prostitutes and fanatics with hearts and souls that feature every shade of black (and grey!). From Cleopatra to Ruth Ellis, from Boudicca to Bonnie Parker, from Lady Caroline Lamb to Moll Cutpurse, from Jezebel to Ava Gardner. Less familiar names include Mary Jeffries, the Victorian brothel-keeper, Belle Starr, the American gambler and horse thief, La Voisin, the seventeenth-century Queen of all Witches in France but these are random names, to illustrate the variety of the content in store for all those interested in women who defy law and order, for whatever reason. The risque, the adventurous and the outrageous, the downright nasty and the downright desperate all human (female!) life is here. From the lower strata of society to the aristocracy, class is not a common denominator. Wicked? Misunderstood? Nave? Foolish? Predatory? Manipulative? Or just out of their time? Read and decide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C**ity of the Century: The Epic of Chicago and the Making of America*












*“A wonderfully readable account of Chicago’s early history” and the inspiration behind PBS’s American Experience (Michiko Kakutani, The New York Times).*

Depicting its turbulent beginnings to its current status as one of the world’s most dynamic cities, _City of the Century _tells the story of Chicago—and the story of America, writ small. From its many natural disasters, including the Great Fire of 1871 and several cholera epidemics, to its winner-take-all politics, dynamic business empires, breathtaking architecture, its diverse cultures, and its multitude of writers, journalists, and artists, Chicago’s story is violent, inspiring, passionate, and fascinating from the first page to the last.

The winner of the prestigious Great Lakes Book Award, given to the year’s most outstanding books highlighting the American heartland, _City of the Century _has received consistent rave reviews since its publication in 1996, and was made into a six-hour film airing on PBS’s American Experience series. Written with energetic prose and exacting detail, it brings Chicago’s history to vivid life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**orgotten Continent: A History of the New Latin America *













*The bestselling primer on the social, political, and economic challenges facing Central and South America—now fully revised and updated.*

Ten years after its first publication, Michael Reid’s bestselling survey of the state of contemporary Latin America has been wholly updated to reflect the new realities of the “Forgotten Continent.” The former Americas editor for the _Economist,_ Reid suggests that much of Central and South America, though less poor, less unequal, and better educated than before, faces harder economic times now that the commodities boom of the 2000s is over. His revised, in-depth account of the region reveals dynamic societies more concerned about corruption and climate change, the uncertainties of a Donald Trump-led United States, and a political cycle that, in many cases, is turning from left-wing populism to center-right governments. This essential new edition provides important insights into the sweeping changes that have occurred in Latin America in recent years and indicates priorities for the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**ighlander: The History of the Legendary Highland Soldier *












Acclaimed historian Tim Newark tells the story of the Highlanders through the words of the soldiers themselves, from diaries, letters, and journals uncovered from archives in Scotland and around the world. At the Battle of Quebec in 1759, only a few years after their defeat at Culloden, the 78th Highlanders faced down the French guns and turned the battle. At Waterloo, Highlanders memorably fought alongside the Scots Greys against Napoleon’s feared Old Guard. In the Crimea, the thin red line stood firm against the charging Russian Hussars and saved the day at Balaclava.

Yet this story is also one of betrayal. At Quebec, General Wolfe remarked that, despite the Highlanders’ courage, it was “no great mischief if they fall.” At Dunkirk in May 1940, the 51st Regiment was left to defend the SOE evacuation at St Valery; though following D-Day, the Highlanders were at the forefront of the fighting through France. It is all history, now: Over the last decade the historic regiments have been dismantled, despite widespread protest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I**nstruments of Darkness: The History of Electronic Warfare, 1939–1945*











The rapid evolution of radio and radar systems for military use during the Second World War, and devices to counter them, led to a technological battle that neither the Axis nor the Allied powers could afford to lose. The result was a continual series of thrusts, parries and counter-thrusts, as first one side then the other sought to wrest the initiative in the struggle to control the ether. This was a battle fought with strange-sounding weapons: 'Freya', 'Mandrel', 'Boozer' and 'Window'; and was characterised by the bravery, self-sacrifice and skill of those who took part in it. However, for many years the use of electronic-warfare systems during the conflict remained a closely guarded military secret. When that veil of secrecy was finally lifted, the technicalities of the subject meant that it remained beyond the reach of lay researchers and readers. Alfred Price, an aircrew officer with the RAF where he flew with V-Force and specialised in electronic warfare and air fighting tactics, was in the unique position to lift the lid on this largely unexplored aspect of the Second World War. When it was first published in 1967, Instruments of Darkness came to be regarded as a standard reference work on this intriguing subject. This completely revised edition concludes with the Japanese surrender in August 1945 and brings the analysis fully up to date in the light of what we now know.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Navy’s Air War (Annotated): A Mission Completed *












_The Navy's Air War_ is the definitive account of the critical role the US Navy's aircraft played in World War 2. Author and historian Albert Buchanan recreates the engagements of the Pacific and Atlantic combat theaters with near clinical detail, from the Pearl Harbor Attack to the Japanese surrender aboard the USS _Missouri_. Interwoven within these aerial combat narratives is background information on technological innovations, production methods, training programs, and the important players involved.

This new edition of _The Navy's Air War: A Mission Completed_ includes annotations and photographs from World War 2.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blackout: The Complete Series (Books 1-9) (Complete Series Box Sets)*













*SAVE THEIR WORLDS? CHECK. DON'T KILL EACH OTHER? MEH.

A stubborn captain, an angry gunner, an alien trickster, a haughty monster, and a pair of twin assassins.*

When it comes to motley crews, the _Blackout_ has most starships beat.

But as a ruthless force swarms over the quadrant, crushing and enslaving all civilizations in its path, it might fall to this unlikely band of non-heroes to turn the tide.

If they don't end up killing each other first.

_*Blackout: The Complete Series* is old-fashioned space opera at its best, perfect for fans of action-packed drama and fun!_

If the top things you look for in your sci-fi are...


Action.
Action.
*Action!*
...then welcome to your next binge read.

*Note: The Blackout series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!*

Included in this box set:


*Ignite*
*Escape*
*Disperse*
*Invade*
*Eclipse*
*Onward*
*Revenge*
*Surge*
*Vanquish*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*O**blivion: The Complete Series (Books 1-9) (Complete Series Box Sets) *













*"Alien invasion with an awesome twist!"*
INCLUDES AN EXCLUSIVE BONUS STORY AND A PREVIEW OF THE _OUTCAST STARSHIP_ SERIES

*Over 2,000 pages of nonstop action!* Two decades of bitter war between Earth and her furthest colonies is finally at an end. Captain Lee Saito's massive new starship is sent to seal the uneasy truce.

But a series of terrorist attacks on Earth and the mysterious acts of a strange cult threaten to derail the fragile peace.

When the mission goes awry, Saito must try to salvage what he can in deep space while his estranged son must navigate a conspiracy back on Earth that could implicate the highest levels of government.

As it all spirals out of control, the future of humanity hangs in the balance.

Includes all 9 books in the Oblivion series:

Lost Mission
First Contact
Final Invasion
Star Fallen
Beyond Ruin
Orion Inbound
Enter Abyss
Earth Arise
Last Stand


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**pace Carrier Avalon (Castle Federation Book 1) *













_A bygone legend with a washed-up crew
A crack team gathered for one last tour
A cold war that has simmered to its final hour_

When the Castle Federation deployed the first starfighters, they revolutionized war and drove the Terran Commonwealth from their space. The first of the carriers for those deadly strike craft was _Avalon_, a legend that turned the tide of a dozen battles.

That was decades ago. Now _Avalon_ is obsolete, a backwater posting—but still a legend to the Federation and her allies and enemies alike. Wing Commander Kyle Roberts and a cadre of officers are sent aboard the old carrier to take her on a final tour along the frontier.

Aboard, Roberts finds outdated fighters, broken pilots…and key subordinates who just might be traitors. He and the others will get _Avalon_ ready for war once more regardless. Show tour or not, the old enemy has been seen near the border and no matter what, when the call comes, _Avalon_ will answer!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Double-Time Slide: A Dieselpunk Adventure (The Crossover Case Files Book 2) *













*When a strangler stalks the city, a stranger must take him down. But will catching the killer cost his life?*

A chance encounter with a burlesque dancer drags Jed Strait into the sleazy alleys of Los Angeles, where he finds the police following a string of murders. Soon he realizes that the cops are on a path that will lead them straight back to Jed’s robot assistant. Now he’s torn between loyalty to Carmelita and the need to prevent future killings.

Jed's efforts to unravel the truth and clear Carmelita's name are frustrated when his witnesses keep turning up dead. He worries that the killer may be onto him or that Carmelita is playing him for a fool. It's all on the line as Jed races to find the killer--whoever it is--before he himself becomes the sour note at the end of The Double-Time Slide.

_The Double-Time Slide_ is the exciting second book in the dieselpunk series, The Crossover Case Files.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Klowns of Kent: Blue Moon Investigations Book 4 - A Snarky Paranormal Detective Mystery *












*There might be no such thing as werewolves, vampires or ghosts but apparently, evil Klowns are real.*

Tempest Michaels is once again investigating ridiculous cases that are clearly not even slightly paranormal in nature. However, his daily menu of fun is interrupted by a plague of men dressed in garish outfits. They wear twisted clown make-up as they terrorise the Kent towns and villages with ever escalating and more frequent attacks.The Klowns should be a case for the police to solve but their leader appears to have a serious beef with Tempest and they are coming for him and anyone that gets in their way. Who are the Klowns? What do they want? And what's with the ridiculous smiles?If they were not enough of a nuisance, he has foolishly employed a woman he is utterly besotted by. Trying to ignore Mr Wriggly’s thoughts about what to do with his new colleague, he goes after his silver medal, a girl he lusted after years ago at school, but while Mr Wriggly might not care tuppence about the difference, is Tempest’s heart really in it?Throw in a demonic possession, a restaurant with ghostly footsteps and some more meddling by his mother, it looks like another entertaining week for Kent’s best Paranormal Investigator.Warning: These books contain some mild cussing and sexual references. Nothing that would be R rated (I think) but I wouldn't let my nine-year-old niece read them. The greater danger though is from scalding yourself as you spit out your coffee in laughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*A**n Easy Death (Gunnie Rose Book 1)*












*From the beloved #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Sookie Stackhouse series, the inspiration for HBO’s True Blood, comes “a gripping, twisty-turny, thrill ride of a read” (Karin Slaughter, New York Times bestselling author) following a young gunslinging mercenary on deadly mission through the American Southwest.*

In a fractured United States, a new world where magic is acknowledged but mistrusted, a young gunslinger named Lizbeth Rose takes a job offer from a pair of Russian wizards. Lizbeth Rose has a wildly fearsome reputation but these wizards are desperate. Searching the small border towns near Mexico, they’re trying to locate a low-level magic practitioner believed to be a direct descendant of Grigori Rasputin.

As the trio journey through an altered America—shattered into several countries after the assassination of Franklin Roosevelt and the Great Depression—they’re set on by enemies. It’s clear that a powerful force does not want them to succeed in their mission. Lizbeth Rose has never failed a client, but this job may stretch her to her deadly limits.

“Immersive, involving, suspenseful and intriguing, with a main character you’ll love” (Lee Child, #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author), _An Easy Death_ is a fast-paced thriller of the highest order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*A** Longer Fall (Gunnie Rose Book 2)*













*#1 New York Times bestselling author Charlaine Harris returns with “a gripping, twisty-turny, thrill ride of a read (Karin Slaughter) in which Lizbeth is hired onto a new crew, transporting a crate into Dixie, the self-exiled southeast territory of the former United States. What the crate contains is something so powerful, that forces from across three territories want to possess it.*

In this second thrilling installment of the Gunnie Rose series, Lizbeth Rose is hired onto a new crew for a seemingly easy protection job. She is tasked with transporting a crate into Dixie, just about the last part of the former United States of America she wants to visit. But what seemed like a straightforward job turns into a massacre as the crate is stolen. Up against a wall in Dixie, where social norms have stepped back into the last century, Lizbeth has to go undercover with an old friend to retrieve the crate as what’s inside can spark a rebellion, if she can get it back in time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**he Russian Cage (Gunnie Rose Book 3) *













*#1 New York Times and USA TODAY bestselling author Charlaine Harris is at her best in this alternate history of the United States where magic is an acknowledged but despised power in this third installment of the Gunnie Rose series.*

Picking up right where _A Longer Fall _left off, this thrilling third installment follows Lizbeth Rose as she takes on one of her most dangerous missions yet: rescuing her estranged partner, Prince Eli, from the Holy Russian Empire. Once in San Diego, Lizbeth is going to have to rely upon her sister Felicia, and her growing Grigori powers to navigate her way through this strange new world of royalty and deception in order to get Eli freed from jail where he’s being held for murder.

_Russian Cage_ continues to ramp up the momentum with more of everything Harris’ readers adore her for with romance, intrigue, and a deep dive into the mysterious Holy Russian Empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**ebbie Macomber's Cedar Cove Vol 2: An Anthology (Debbie Macomber's Cedar Cove Boxset) *













*#1 New York Times Bestselling Author Debbie Macomber welcomes you to Cedar Cove! This is where you'll find small-town life at its best—and its most interesting…*

Meet some of the people living here:

_50 Harbor Street_ is where private detective Roy McAfee and his wife, Corrie, live. Roy's got a new mystery to solve—one that involves him and Corrie! They've been getting postcards and messages asking if they "regret the past," and they have no idea what that means…

_6 Rainier Drive_ is the home of Seth and Justine Gunderson, who've recently had quite a shock. They lost their business, The Lighthouse restaurant, to arson. The prime suspect is a young ex-employee who disappeared immediately afterward. Is he guilty or not? As the investigation continues, Seth and Justine discover that this kind of stress is hard on a marriage!

_74 Seaside Avenue_—it's the lovely home that now belongs to Teri Miller, who works at the local beauty salon, and her new husband, international chess champion Bobby Polgar. They couldn't be happier. Except that Teri can tell something's worrying Bobby… Something about her?

_8 Sandpiper Way._ This is where the Reverend Dave Flemming and his family live—his wife, Emily, and their two sons. But when Emily finds an earring in his pocket, an earring that's not _hers_, she can't help being afraid that Dave might be having an affair. Especially since he doesn't seem willing to account for some of his time!

This is the second group of stories set in Debbie Macomber's Cedar Cove, Washington. (If you haven't read the first four, starting with _16 Lighthouse Road,_ don't miss them!) Read the books and watch the Hallmark Channel original series. Once you've visited Cedar Cove and met the people here, you'll want to come back!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**raft Circle Cozy Mystery Boxed Set: Books 4 - 6 *













Three Crafting Cozy Mysteries from USA Today Bestselling author Stacey Alabaster.

George is the owner of a craft store in Pottsville. From her first days in town, she has found herself in the middle of trouble. And now that she has expanded her horizons into volunteering at the animal shelter, wedding planning, and blogging, she is faced with even more intrigue. She will have to be at her mystery-solving best if she’s gonna keep three killers from getting away?

This collection of cozy mysteries includes books four through six in the Craft Circle Cozy Mystery series. If you like cozy mysteries with interesting characters, the Craft Circle Cozy Mystery series is for you.

Buy the _Craft Circle Cozy Mystery Boxed Set_ and start solving your next mystery (or three) today!

Crafts, Cat Burglars, and Murder - Georgina starts volunteering at the local animal shelter in an effort to find balance in her life. When cats start disappearing, she takes it upon herself to find out what’s going on. When she tracks down the cat burglar, events take a deadly turn. Can Georgina find the killer before he lands on his feet and gets away?

Weddings, Receptions, and Murders – Life is getting crazy for craft store owner turned super sleuth, Georgina Holt. When she signs on to help with a DIY wedding, things take a deadly turn. Can Georgina solve the murder and save the wedding?

Beaches, Blogging, and Bodies – Georgina’s craft store has become established and a mainstay in the Pottsville community. When she decides to expand into the online blogosphere, things start to get weird. After a new online friend seems to disappear, Georgina sets out to find her missing friend. Her search leads her to a beach home…and a murder mystery?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*N**o Rest for the Dead: A Novel *












*In this New York Times bestseller, twenty-six renowned thriller authors team up to create a first-rate serial novel—a collaboration that combines the skills of America’s greatest storytellers to produce a single gripping, spellbinding mystery.*

“The lineup of writers who have contributed to this mystery is akin to the Murderers’ Row of the 1927 New York Yankees. There is not a weak spot in the bunch.” —David Baldacci, from the Introduction

Alexander McCall Smith. Sandra Brown. Faye Kellerman. J.A. Jance. Jeffery Deaver. Kathy Reichs. Lisa Scottoline. Jeff Lindsay. These are only a handful of the names that make up the all-star lineup of authors behind _No Rest for the Dead_, a tale of vengeance, greed, and love that flows seamlessly, in the words of David Baldacci, “as it passes from one creator’s mind to the next.”

When Christopher Thomas, a ruthless curator at San Francisco’s McFall Art Museum, is murdered and his decaying body is found in an iron maiden in a Berlin museum, his wife, Rosemary, is the primary suspect, and she is tried, convicted, and executed. Ten years later, Jon Nunn, the detective who cracked the case, is convinced that the wrong person was put to death. In the years since the case was closed, he’s discovered a web of deceit and betrayal surrounding the Thomases that could implicate any number of people in the crime. With the help of the dead woman’s friend, he plans to gather everyone who was there the night Christopher died and finally uncover the truth, suspect by suspect. Solving this case may be Nunn’s last chance for redemption…but the shadowy forces behind Christopher’s death will stop at nothing to silence the past forever.

In this innovative storytelling approach, each of these twenty-five bestselling writers brings their distinctive voice to a chapter of the narrative, building the tension to a shocking, explosive finale. _No Rest_ _for the Dead _is a thrilling, page-turning accomplishment that only America’s very best authors could achieve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**ETECTIVE HILLARY GREENE BOOKS 1–5 five absolutely gripping crime mysteries box set (Cozy crime and suspense mystery box sets) *












IN THIS FIVE BOOK BOX SET:

*BOOK 1: MURDER ON THE OXFORD CANAL*
The death of her husband leaves DI Hillary Greene fighting to save her career. His actions have put her under investigation for corruption. Meanwhile, a body is found floating in the canal. Everyone is saying he fell off a boat, but Hillary is not so sure. Can she clear her name and get to the bottom of a fiendish conspiracy on the water?

*BOOK 2: MURDER AT THE UNIVERSITY
A pretty French student is found dead* in her room at college. Her death has all the hallmarks of an accidental overdose. But Hillary Greene knows there’s more to the story. This girl was involved in some troubling extracurricular activities. When the *shocking true cause of death* is revealed, the high-profile hunt for her murderer begins.

*BOOK 3: MURDER OF THE BRIDE*
DI Hillary Greene is called out to a farm, where there’s a wedding reception in full swing. A grim discovery awaits her in the cowshed: *a dead bride*. This stunning redhead has been strangled on her special day. *Who wanted her dead?* Many of the partygoers had motive and means, but they’re not giving up their secrets easily.

*BOOK 4: MURDER IN THE VILLAGE*
A politician is found battered to death in his own designer kitchen. His wife’s alibi is full of holes and there’s another woman in the picture. And what about his political rivals? DI Hillary Greene is on the case, but is her search for the killer about to lead her into mortal danger?

*BOOK 5: MURDER IN THE FAMILY*
15–year-old Billy Davies is found dead in his father’s shed. A pair of shears thrust brutally into his chest. Who wanted him dead and why? To catch this killer, Hillary will need to dig deep into the dark secrets of a small community. And she soon realizes teenaged Billy was no innocent.

Don’t miss out on this million-selling series of unputdownable mysteries! YOU GET ALL FIVE OF THE ABOVE BOOKS IN THIS EDITION.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**ring Her Home: A totally gripping serial killer thriller full of nail-biting twists (Boyle & Keneally Book 1)*












*Blonde hair so bright it almost glows. Eyes wide – green, like her father’s. She thought she had her whole life ahead of her. Will she ever see her family again?*

When bright, beautiful *Penny O’Dwyer* disappears from Cahirsiveen, a small town in the west of Ireland, the local police scour the narrow streets and muddy hills, but find no leads.

*Jessie Boyle* swore she’d never return to Ireland. But grieving the death of her partner, and the premature end of her London Met career, she can’t say no to the case that holds her homeland in its grip. And it’s not long before Jessie uncovers something everyone else has missed: Penny isn’t the first girl to go missing.

Going back decades, women have been taken from Cahirsiveen, their bodies found on ancient burial mounds. A reference to a little-known Celtic myth buried in her messages convinces Jessie that Penny is the latest victim of the same killer. Folklore can do funny things to a small community in the misty mountains, and Jessie suspects she’s dealing with the most twisted mind of her career.

The eyes of Ireland are on Jessie and her new team, and as the boss turns up the heat, they learn to live and breathe the case. But Jessie is haunted by her own demons, and the cracks are beginning to show.

Time is running out. And just when Jessie thinks she’s found a vital clue linking the victims to a remote farm, she realises she could be next. Can she piece together the face of evil and save Penny’s life, or will he get to Jessie first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**irrorland *












*Told with startling twists and haunting power, Mirrorland is a thrilling psychological suspense novel about twin sisters, the man they both love, the house that has always haunted them, and the childhood stories they can’t leave behind.*

Cat lives in Los Angeles, far from 36 Westeryk Road, the imposing gothic house in Edinburgh where she and her estranged twin sister, El, grew up. As girls, they invented Mirrorland, a dark, imaginary place under the pantry stairs, full of pirates, witches, and clowns. These days, Cat rarely thinks about their childhood home, or the fact that El now lives there with her husband, Ross.

But when El mysteriously disappears after going out on her sailboat, Cat is forced to return to 36 Westeryk Road, which hasn't changed in twenty years. The grand old house is still full of shadowy corners, and at every turn Cat finds herself stumbling on long-held secrets and terrifying ghosts from the past. Because someone—El?—has left Cat clues: a treasure hunt that leads back to Mirrorland, where the truth lies waiting...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**he Woman in Cabin 10 *












*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES AND USA TODAY BESTSELLER

FROM THE AUTHOR OF IN A DARK, DARK WOOD

Featured in TheSkimm

An Entertainment Weekly “Summer Must List” Pick

A New York Post “Summer Must-Read” Pick

Included in Summer Book Guides from Bustle, Oprah.com, PureWow, and USA TODAY

An instant New York Times bestseller, The Woman in Cabin 10 is a gripping psychological thriller set at sea from an essential mystery writer in the tradition of Agatha Christie.*

In this tightly wound, enthralling story reminiscent of Agatha Christie’s works, Lo Blacklock, a journalist who writes for a travel magazine, has just been given the assignment of a lifetime: a week on a luxury cruise with only a handful of cabins. The sky is clear, the waters calm, and the veneered, select guests jovial as the exclusive cruise ship, the Aurora, begins her voyage in the picturesque North Sea. At first, Lo’s stay is nothing but pleasant: the cabins are plush, the dinner parties are sparkling, and the guests are elegant. But as the week wears on, frigid winds whip the deck, gray skies fall, and Lo witnesses what she can only describe as a dark and terrifying nightmare: a woman being thrown overboard. The problem? All passengers remain accounted for—and so, the ship sails on as if nothing has happened, despite Lo’s desperate attempts to convey that something (or someone) has gone terribly, terribly wrong…

With surprising twists, spine-tingling turns, and a setting that proves as uncomfortably claustrophobic as it is eerily beautiful, Ruth Ware offers up another taut and intense read in_ The Woman in Cabin 10_—one that will leave even the most sure-footed reader restlessly uneasy long after the last page is turned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**on't Turn Around: A Novel *












*A New York Times Best Crime Novel of the Year

“Barry’s adrenaline-fueled adventure explores the Me Too movement, cancel culture, reproductive rights and white male extremism. Buckle up for a heart-stopping ride.”--People Magazine 

The riveting follow up to Jessica Barry’s debut Freefall—a controversial, of-the-moment thriller about two women fighting for their right to live. 

322 miles of road. 6 hours. 2 strangers. 1 killer. Too many secrets.*

Midnight. Cait Monaghan and Rebecca McRae are on a desolate road that slices through the New Mexican desert. They've never met before tonight. Both have secrets to protect. Both of their lives are in danger. 

When a truck pulls up fast behind them, they assume it's punk teenagers or run-of-the-mill road rage, but it soon becomes clear that whoever is driving the truck is hunting them for sport—and they are out to draw blood. 

As the miles unspool and the dangers mount, the pasts they've worked so hard to keep buried have come back to haunt them. Someone wants one of them dead. But which one? And given the lives the two women have been leading, that someone could be almost anyone.

If Cait and Rebecca are going to survive, they'll have to learn to trust one another—and themselves. But trust is a costly business, and they’ve both paid the price before. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**he Cuban Affair: A Novel *












*From the legendary #1 New York Times bestselling author of Plum Island and Night Fall comes this “action-packed, relentlessly paced thriller” (Publishers Weekly, starred review) featuring US Army combat veteran Daniel “Mac” MacCormick, now a charter boat captain, who is about to set sail on his most dangerous cruise.*

Daniel “Mac” Graham MacCormick seems to have a pretty good life. At age thirty-five he’s living in Key West, owner of a forty-two-foot charter fishing boat _The Maine_. But after serving five years in the Army and purchasing a boat with a big bank loan, Mac’s finances are more than a little shaky.

One day, Mac is sitting in the famous Green Parrot Bar, contemplating his life, and waiting for Carlos, a hotshot Miami lawyer heavily involved with anti-Castro groups. Carlos wants to hire Mac and _The Maine_ for a ten-day fishing tournament to Cuba at the standard rate, but Mac suspects there is more to this and turns it down. The price then goes up to two million dollars, and Mac agrees to hear the deal, and meet Carlos’s clients—a beautiful Cuban-American woman named Sara Ortega, and a mysterious older Cuban exile, Eduardo Valazquez.

What Mac learns is that there is sixty million American dollars hidden in Cuba by Sara’s grandfather when he fled Castro’s revolution. With the “Cuban Thaw” underway between Havana and Washington, Carlos, Eduardo, and Sara know it’s only a matter of time before someone finds the stash—by accident or on purpose. And Mac knows if he accepts this job, he’ll walk away rich…or not at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Killing Kind: The incredible new 2022 break-out crime thriller suspense book from a Top 10 Sunday Times bestselling author*













*Ingrid will never forget what John did.*
The people he hurt. The way he lied about it _so_ easily. The way she defended him.

*Now he’s back.*
He says a murderer is after her. He says only he can protect her.

*Would you trust him?*
The clock is ticking for Ingrid to decide. Because the killer is ready to strike…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**word of Ice (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 8 )*












The Nazis are up to something. This isn’t news, but the location is. The Allies have discovered that an island above the Arctic Circle is occupied by the Nazis, but don’t know why they are there. Enter U.S. Army Sgt. Tom Dunn and his squad of lethal Rangers. Doing first things first, he leads his squad through frigid, brutal Arctic survival training before tackling the Germans on the Arctic island thousands of miles from anywhere.

Meanwhile, in Egypt, British Intelligence learns that Egyptian rebels, who want to force the British out sooner rather than later, are planning attacks on the extremely valuable and critical Suez Canal. Sgt. Malcolm Saunders and his squad of British Commandos are sent to solve the problem. Saunders, who fought the Germans in North Africa, is less than thrilled at the prospect of going back to the blistering desert.

After arriving on the Arctic island by way of submarine, Dunn learns it’s the dreaded Nazi SS who is there. He quickly determines that he and his men must pursue the SS across the island’s treacherous glacier. The thing is, the glacier is occupied not only by the SS troops, but also by one of the world’s greatest and feared predators. What could possibly go wrong?

In book eight of the Sgt. Dunn WWII Action Thriller series, Munsterman, in his gripping page-turning style, alternately makes the reader shiver and sweat as he weaves story lines from the frozen Arctic to the scorching Egyptian desert. He continues to masterfully blend fiction and historical fact to create an action-packed plot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**old Rescue (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 13) *













The Battle of the Bulge is raging. The good news is the weather improved and the Allies’ air superiority comes back into play. The Americans have fought their way back, shrinking the bulge, but at a terrible price. The Germans, however, are resupplying the southern portion of their front line by convoys at night when the Allied air power can’t touch them.

U.S. Army Ranger Master Sergeant Tom Dunn and his squad of deadly Rangers are assigned to parachute into Germany and destroy the last bridge available to Germans in that area. Getting in is easy . . . escape might be another matter.

British Army Commando Sergeant Major Malcolm Saunders and his men raid a Danish lighthouse used by the Germans to guide their shipping convoys. Having seen the same lighthouse on a previous mission to Sweden, Saunders is happy to go back and ruin it for the Germans.

Meanwhile, in Bologna, Italy, a twelve-year-old Jewish boy named Benjamin struggles to care for four younger Jewish children. All five are hiding from the Germans following the deportation of their parents to Auschwitz.

With the advance of the Allied Armies in Italy halted due to winter, Italian partisans take on a more and more important role. In a joint mission, Dunn and Saunders take their men to the Apennines Mountains northwest of Bologna to train an entire company of partisans. Horrifying news from Bologna arrives at the partisans’ encampment: the Gestapo is rounding up the last of the Jews in the city. Next stop by train: Auschwitz. Working together, Dunn, Saunders, and the partisans’ leaders plan a bold rescue. But can they stop the train to Auschwitz and rescue the Jews aboard?

In book thirteen of his WWII action thrillers, Munsterman reminds us of his masterful blending of real-life Nazi plans with fiction giving the reader an action-packed story in a non-stop page-turning pace. In Bold Rescue, he tackles just a small part of the single most horrific event in WWII, the extermination of the Jews in Europe, and shows us what men with integrity and who care can do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*M**ac Travis Adventures Box Set (Books 4 - 6): Action and Adventure in the Florida Keys *













*Three books from bestselling author Steven Becker

Wood’s Harbor*
Washed up on a beach, with a path of destruction in his wake, Mac Travis must put his life back together. With his girlfriend in a coma and hanging by a thread, he becomes embroiled in a plan to blow-up US and Cuba’s fledgling relationship. Along with his wayward mate, the colorful Trufante, they fight to save Mel’s life and get back everything he’s lost. Experience the Florida Keys in this new adventure by best-selling author Steven Becker.

*Wood’s Reach*
Desperate for money and with Alicia in danger, Mac is forced to deal with a dubious antiquities dealer. The treasure hunt turns deadly as he tries to solve the riddle of the relic he found years ago.

*Wood’s Revenge*
Minding his own business is what Mac Travis does best until a strong storm coupled with a king tide brings dead fish to his doorstep. Mac investigates the cause, discovering a murder and wreck at a testing station in Florida Bay. The trail leads him deep into the backcountry of the Florida Keys where he uncovers a plan that could lead to the destruction of the Everglades. Along with Mel and Trufante, he sets out to save the ecosystem but soon becomes embroiled in the politics and power of Big Sugar.

The forces collide in this action-packed thriller box set featuring plenty of boating, SCUBA diving, fishing and flavored with a generous dose of Conch Republic counterculture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*F**allen Out: A Jesse McDermitt Novel (Caribbean Adventure Series Book 1)*












When Jesse McDermitt leaves the Marine Corps, he has no idea what he will do for the rest of his life. He only knows he doesn't want to spend the coming winter anywhere cold. His greatest skill is killing people from up to a mile away and he knows there aren't many job opportunities in the civilian world for that.

Jesse also knows his way around boats and has an old friend living free and easy in the Florida Keys. Being an experienced diver and angler, he immediately heads south toward Key West and the end of the road.

With a single comment, a waitress in a waterfront restaurant in north Key Largo shakes loose a long dormant dream and Jesse runs with it. With the help of friends, new and old, he buys just the right boat to live on and soon starts a part time charter business. Everything is going smoothly, until a Carolina girl and a hurricane hit him at the same time.

Danger lurks in the sleepy little town of Marathon, in the middle of the Florida Keys, as well as in the swamps of the Everglades. But danger doesn't expect to run into a man like Jesse. A man who will not only respond swiftly in facing it, but with a vengeance unexpected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fallen Palm: A Jesse McDermitt Novel (Caribbean Adventure Series Book 2)*












Jesse McDermitt lives alone on an isolated island in the Florida Keys where he runs a charter fishing business. Retired from the Marine Corps for six years, he wants nothing more than to relax, fish, dive and enjoy the laid back lifestyle of the islands.

Russ, his former Platoon Sergeant and old friend, dies unexpectedly in a mysterious scuba diving accident and Jesse becomes suspicious. When his friend's son comes to south Florida to ask Jesse if he would take him to a remote reef to spread his father's ashes, the two men discover that Russ was murdered and agree to hunt down the psychotic killer together, unaware that their manhunt will lead them to a Caribbean terrorist cell.

Meanwhile, a beautiful woman has returned to the Keys on a manhunt of her own, distracting Jesse with the idea that he could finally leave his warrior past behind. The prospect of finding lost Confederate gold, several high speed boat chases, and dodging demented killers, won't stop Jesse from revenge. Surviving a powerful hurricane puts everything on hold as a top secret government agency tries to recruit him into their fold.

When the sun comes back out, will Jesse be ready?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fallen Hunter: A Jesse McDermitt Novel (Caribbean Adventure Series Book 3)*












Jesse McDermitt has been grieving the loss of a loved one to terrorists. He’s been holed up on his secluded island home for months, numbing his mind and body with endless, mundane tasks. But he has a plan for vengeance.

A friend approaches Jesse seeking help for her dad who's been pressured into running drugs for a dangerous Cuban smuggler. When Jesse learns that the smuggler is also an arms merchant for Hezbollah, the terrorist organization responsible for the death of someone close, he once again looks to settle the score.

Fast boats, beautiful underwater scenery, and blazing guns abound in this fast paced romp through the Caribbean, with stops in Cuba, Key West, and Cozumel, Mexico.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rising Storm: A Jesse McDermitt Novel (Caribbean Adventure Series Book 11)*













Miles from the laid-back lifestyle of No Name Key, and just shy of the raucous nightlife of Miami and South Beach, lies Coconut Grove, a tropical oasis with a distinct Bohemian flair. Lately, a seedy underside has emerged along the Grove’s waterfront, preying on adventurous young women.

Somewhere amid all the glitz and glamour, hides a thief who stole a fortune in Aztec emeralds. Or did he? Jesse McDermitt must first determine if the victim herself is a thief. The trail of clues leads him to evidence that the thief may be involved in a string of more heinous crimes.

Jesse and computer guru, Chyrel, enlist the help of the recently returned Charity Styles, and the trio go “undercover” at a floating swinger’s party headed for the Bahamas, which may well be a front for torture and murder.

When a sudden violent storm strikes Stiltsville, Jesse finds himself alone on the ocean, trying to recover the treasure and put a murderer behind bars—but first he must win the battle with Mother Nature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Angel: Act I (An Isabella Rose Thriller Book 1) *













White light. Heat. A drawn-out moment of complete silence. And then the screaming starts.

An Underground carriage in London is destroyed by a suicide bomber. The injured and the dead litter the platform. But as a crowd forms at street level, Michael Pope knows that this is only the beginning.

Pope, head of top-secret Group Fifteen, is tasked with finding the perpetrators of this atrocity and bringing them to justice, any way he can. He knows that the answers to many of his questions will lie at the end of the money trail, but he also knows that whoever funded and organised the attack will kill again for their freedom.

This is an operation that requires a very special kind of agent. Pope needs someone who exists outside of normality. Someone who floats above it, treading softly through a fractured life.

He needs the Angel.

_The Angel_ is the first part in a continuing story involving Isabella Rose. The story will be continued in Act II, _The Asset_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Asset: Act II (An Isabella Rose Thriller Book 2) *













Isabella Rose, the Angel, is used to surprises, but being abducted is an unwelcome novelty. She’s relying on Michael Pope, the head of the top-secret Group Fifteen, to get her back.

When ISIS get involved, the situation becomes even bleaker. Isabella’s abductors are in turn abducted, and she finds herself trapped in Raqqa, the capital of the self-styled caliphate.

Meanwhile, Pope has problems of his own: a new danger has emerged from the shadows and is threatening both him and his family. His only option is to head for the war-torn border of Turkey and Syria—a murderous, lawless place where potential enemies lurk around every bombed-out corner. Pope knows that he is risking everything to find Isabella, but finding the Angel is not a choice—it’s a necessity.

_The Asset_ is the second part in a continuing story involving Isabella Rose that started with _Act I: The Angel_. The story will be continued in _Act III_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Agent (An Isabella Rose Thriller Book 3) *













Isabella Rose is on the run, hunted by the very people she had been hired to work for. Trained killer Isabella and former handler Michael Pope are forced into hiding in India and, when a mysterious informer passes them clues on the whereabouts of Pope’s family, the prey see an opportunity to become the predators.

Chased from the poverty of Mumbai’s slums into the sights of a sniper’s rifle amongst the lavish wealth of Shanghai, Isabella and Pope hunt fleeting shadows in a race against time. And they can’t afford to lose.

_The Agent_ is the third part in a continuing story involving Isabella Rose that also includes _The Angel_ and _The Asset_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Assassin (An Isabella Rose Thriller Book 4) *













Ciudad Juárez, Mexico, is the most dangerous city in the world. And when a mission to break the local cartel’s grip goes wrong, Isabella Rose, the Angel, finds herself on the wrong side of prison bars. Fearing the worst, Isabella plays her only remaining card…

British agent Vivian Bloom is determined to be the first to reach her, certain she will lead him to other operatives he’s under pressure to hunt down. But US agents are circling too. And with the shadowy Prometheus group pulling the strings, Isabella knows that she and her mentor, the Asset, are living on borrowed time…

_The Assassin_ is the fourth part in a continuing story involving Isabella Rose that also includes _Act I: The Angel_, _Act II: The Asset_ and _Act III: The Agent_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Stones of Florence *













*A journey through the glorious Italian city’s scenery, history, and culture, from the New York Times–bestselling author of Venice Observed and The Group.*

Mary McCarthy’s classic celebrates the Italian city often looked upon as the provincial sister to the better-dressed, more “feminine” Venice.

To McCarthy, Florence, or _Firenze_, is a place of ageless enchantment, from the Duomo to the fortressed palaces. The Renaissance began here; art and architecture flourished. From its roots as a center of medieval trade to its transformation into one of the world’s wealthiest cities, McCarthy charts Florence’s rich and turbulent history. She introduces a cast of towering real-life characters. Through her probing writer’s lens, the poetry of Dante and the magnificent artistry of Raphael and Botticelli come vibrantly alive. Along this illuminating journey, McCarthy offers fascinating bits of trivia: There are no ruins in Florence because the Florentines aren’t sentimental about their past; America took its name from a Florentine traveler named Amerigo Vespucci.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*E**mpire of the Summer Moon: Quanah Parker and the Rise and Fall of the Comanches, the Most Powerful Indian Tribe in American History*













*Finalist for the Pulitzer Prize and the National Book Critics Circle Award
A New York Times Notable Book
Winner of the Texas Book Award and the Oklahoma Book Award

This New York Times bestseller and stunning historical account of the forty-year battle between Comanche Indians and white settlers for control of the American West “is nothing short of a revelation…will leave dust and blood on your jeans” (The New York Times Book Review).*

_Empire of the Summer Moon_ spans two astonishing stories. The first traces the rise and fall of the Comanches, the most powerful Indian tribe in American history. The second entails one of the most remarkable narratives ever to come out of the Old West: the epic saga of the pioneer woman Cynthia Ann Parker and her mixed-blood son Quanah, who became the last and greatest chief of the Comanches.

Although readers may be more familiar with the tribal names Apache and Sioux, it was in fact the legendary fighting ability of the Comanches that determined when the American West opened up. Comanche boys became adept bareback riders by age six; full Comanche braves were considered the best horsemen who ever rode. They were so masterful at war and so skillful with their arrows and lances that they stopped the northern drive of colonial Spain from Mexico and halted the French expansion westward from Louisiana. White settlers arriving in Texas from the eastern United States were surprised to find the frontier being rolled backward by Comanches incensed by the invasion of their tribal lands.

The war with the Comanches lasted four decades, in effect holding up the development of the new American nation. Gwynne’s exhilarating account delivers a sweeping narrative that encompasses Spanish colonialism, the Civil War, the destruction of the buffalo herds, and the arrival of the railroads, and the amazing story of Cynthia Ann Parker and her son Quanah—a historical feast for anyone interested in how the United States came into being.

Hailed by critics, S. C. Gwynne’s account of these events is meticulously researched, intellectually provocative, and, above all, thrillingly told. _Empire of the Summer Moon _announces him as a major new writer of American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*O**fficial and Confidential: The Secret Life of J. Edgar Hoover *













*A New York Times–bestselling author’s revealing, “important” biography of the longtime FBI director (The Philadelphia Inquirer).*

No one exemplified paranoia and secrecy at the heart of American power better than J. Edgar Hoover, the original director of the Federal Bureau of Investigation. For this consummate biography, renowned investigative journalist Anthony Summers interviewed more than eight hundred witnesses and pored through thousands of documents to get at the truth about the man who headed the FBI for fifty years, persecuted political enemies, blackmailed politicians, and lived his own surprising secret life. Ultimately, Summers paints a portrait of a fatally flawed individual who should never have held such power, and for so long.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*U**-Boat Killer *












*U-Boat Killer*, first published in 1956, is an exciting account of a British Royal Navy destroyer in World War II. Tasked with guarding vital Atlantic convoys and later commanding 'Hunter/Killer' groups, author Captain Donald MacIntyre (1904-1981) became a near-legend during the war, with 7 destroyed German submarines to his credit, as well as several U-boat captures. He also survived a torpedo hit, and, after ramming a U-boat, successfully piloted the damaged ship back to safety.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**eath of the Scharnhorst (Warship Battles of World War Two) *













*An epic account of how the Royal Navy tracked down, cornered, and sank one of the most fearsome German warships of the Second World War.*

Ideal for readers of Craig L. Symonds, Max Hastings and Doug Stanton.

The _Scharnhorst_ was a state of the art capital ship of Nazi Germany’s navy. Launched in 1936 she had terrorized Allied shipping since the beginning of the war, famously destroying the aircraft destroyer HMS _Glorious_ in June 1940. Since then she had made numerous sorties into the Atlantic to raid British merchant fleets and had evaded destruction in the Channel Dash of 1942 in order to interrupt convoys to the Soviet Union.

The danger posed by the _Scharnhorst_ to the Arctic convoys was monumental. Admiral Sir Bruce Fraser, commander-in-chief of the Home Fleet, devised a plan to lure their enemy from its Norwegian base and pound it with shells from the battleship HMS _Duke of York_ and supporting cruisers and destroyers.

John Winton’s comprehensively researched book, drawing on British and German eyewitness accounts, uncovers how the threat of the _Scharnhorst_ was eventually brought to an end at the Battle of the North Cape in the freezing conditions of the Barents Sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**arrier Glorious: The Life and Death of an Aircraft Carrier (Warship Battles of World War Two) *













*The engrossing but tragic history of the Royal Navy’s worst loss of World War Two.

Ideal for readers of Jonathan Dimbleby, Max Hastings and Craig L. Symonds.*

On 8th June 1940, the British aircraft carrier HMS _Glorious_ and her two destroyer escorts HMS _Ardent_ and _Acasta _were sighted by the German battle cruiser _Scharnhorst_ and her sister ship _Gneisenau_. In a brutal gun battle that lasted over an hour all British ships were sunk and more than 1500 men lost their lives.

_Why had _Glorious_ left the main troop convoy to proceed independently? Why was she so lightly protected? Why did British Intelligence give no warning that the German battlecruisers were close by? And why were the survivors left in freezing Arctic waters for three days before being picked up?_

Official documents do not answer these questions and so John Winton has drawn testimonies from men who served on _Glorious_ in the pre-war days as well as her very few survivors to understand how this ship functioned both before and during the war, what happened on that fateful day and why is there still so much secrecy surrounding this heart-rending event.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**outh From Corregidor *













At the outbreak of the Second World War U.S.S. Quail was in the Philippines sweeping mines to provide access for American shipping to South Harbor, Corregidor.

Damaged by enemy bombs and guns during the Japanese invasion of the island John Morrill and his fellow men decided to make the decision to scuttle their ship rather than allow it to be captured.

This led them to begin one of the most daring escapes of the Second World War.

Lieutenant Commander John Morrill and sixteen fellow sailors took a thirty-six-foot diesel boat nearly two thousand miles through Japanese controlled waters.

They moved mostly at night, with a homemade sextant, some salvaged charts, with little fresh water and food, but even despite these difficulties they eventually made their way to Darwin, Australia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*G**reat Society: A New History *













*The New York Times bestselling author of The Forgotten Man and Coolidge offers a stunning revision of our last great period of idealism, the 1960s, with burning relevance for our contemporary challenges.

"Great Society is accurate history that reads like a novel, covering the high hopes and catastrophic missteps of our well-meaning leaders." *—*Alan Greenspan*

Today, a battle rages in our country. Many Americans are attracted to socialism and economic redistribution while opponents of those ideas argue for purer capitalism. In the 1960s, Americans sought the same goals many seek now: an end to poverty, higher standards of living for the middle class, a better environment and more access to health care and education. Then, too, we debated socialism and capitalism, public sector reform versus private sector advancement. Time and again, whether under John F. Kennedy, Lyndon Johnson, or Richard Nixon, the country chose the public sector. Yet the targets of our idealism proved elusive. What’s more, Johnson’s and Nixon’s programs shackled millions of families in permanent government dependence. Ironically, Shlaes argues, the costs of entitlement commitments made a half century ago preclude the very reforms that Americans will need in coming decades.

In _Great Society_, Shlaes offers a powerful companion to her legendary history of the 1930s, _The Forgotten Man_, and shows that in fact there was scant difference between two presidents we consider opposites: Johnson and Nixon. Just as technocratic military planning by “the Best and the Brightest” made failure in Vietnam inevitable, so planning by a team of the domestic best and brightest guaranteed fiasco at home. At once history and biography, _Great Society_ sketches moving portraits of the characters in this transformative period, from U.S. Presidents to the visionary UAW leader Walter Reuther, the founders of Intel, and Federal Reserve chairmen William McChesney Martin and Arthur Burns. _Great Society_ casts new light on other figures too, from Ronald Reagan, then governor of California, to the socialist Michael Harrington and the protest movement leader Tom Hayden. Drawing on her classic economic expertise and deep historical knowledge, Shlaes upends the traditional narrative of the era, providing a damning indictment of the consequences of thoughtless idealism with striking relevance for today. _Great Society_ captures a dramatic contest with lessons both dark and bright for our own time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Host: A Novel *













Now available as a special edition eBook:

New Bonus Chapter and Reading Group Guide, including Stephenie Meyer's Annotated Playlist for the book with linking to and back from text.

Melanie Stryder refuses to fade away. The earth has been invaded by a species that take over the minds of human hosts while leaving their bodies intact. Wanderer, the invading "soul" who has been given Melanie's body, didn't expect to find its former tenant refusing to relinquish possession of her mind.

As Melanie fills Wanderer's thoughts with visions of Jared, a human who still lives in hiding, Wanderer begins to yearn for a man she's never met. Reluctant allies, Wanderer and Melanie set off to search for the man they both love.

Featuring one of the most unusual love triangles in literature, THE HOST
is a riveting and unforgettable novel about the persistence of love and the essence of what it means to be human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*J**ade City (The Green Bone Saga Book 1) *












*In this World Fantasy Award-winning novel of magic and kungfu, four siblings battle rival clans for honor and power in an Asia-inspired fantasy metropolis. 

*Named one of TIME's Top 100 Fantasy Books Of All Time
* World Fantasy Award for Best Novel, winner*

Jade is the lifeblood of the island of Kekon. It has been mined, traded, stolen, and killed for -- and for centuries, honorable Green Bone warriors like the Kaul family have used it to enhance their magical abilities and defend the island from foreign invasion.

Now, the war is over and a new generation of Kauls vies for control of Kekon's bustling capital city. They care about nothing but protecting their own, cornering the jade market, and defending the districts under their protection. Ancient tradition has little place in this rapidly changing nation.

When a powerful new drug emerges that lets anyone -- even foreigners -- wield jade, the simmering tension between the Kauls and the rival Ayt family erupts into open violence. The outcome of this clan war will determine the fate of all Green Bones -- and of Kekon itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**itch World: Estcarp Cycle: Trey of Swords, Ware Hawk, and The Gate of the Cat *












*Science fiction meets sword and sorcery in these three novels by the legendary New York Times–bestselling author and “superb storyteller” (The New York Times).*

On a planet in a parallel universe where magic is a reality, these three high fantasy novels of the Witch World set on the eastern continent of Estcarp once again illustrate why prolific author Andre Norton was named a Grand Master by the Science Fiction and Fantasy Writers of America.

_Trey of Swords_: A trilogy of swords, sorcery, and spectacular adventure set in the Witch World_._ In _Sword of Ice_, an ancient blade of incredible power that holds the spirit of the ancient hero Tolar will forge young Yonan into the greatest weapon in Witch World. In _Sword of Lost Battles_, only Yonan and his loyal friend Uruk can stop the dreaded Targi—the near-invincible warlock who leads the Darkness. With Yonan and Uruk missing in the past, the untrained witch Crytha must hold back the Darkness alone by countering the power of the vile sorceress Laidan with the help of a lethal, legendary blade, in_ Sword of Shadows_.

_Ware Hawk_: Tirtha, last of a decimated clan, must return to her family’s ancient stronghold of Hawkholme. For protection, she hires Nirel, once a proud Falconer, now a blank shield for hire, who survives by using his gift for seeing the future in his dreams. But he cannot see everything, and a Dark One is determined to stop them.

_Gate of the Cat_: When she tries to help an injured wildcat, Kelsie McBlair is transported from the Scottish Highlands to a world where magic users, mighty heroes, and terrible monsters dwell. There she embarks on an incredible adventure, accompanied by a cynical witch who doesn’t trust her and a young warrior sworn to protect her. For Kelsie will prove to be the only one who can face off against the Lord of the Dark himself . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ivided: The Perils of Our Growing Inequality *













*Essays on the dangers of the wealth and income gap, collected by the New York Times–bestselling author of It’s Even Worse Than You Think.*

This collection includes writings by a wide range of voices—including Adam Smith, Elizabeth Warren, Barbara Ehrenreich, Joseph E. Stiglitz, Studs Terkel, Paul Krugman, Barack Obama, and David Cay Johnston—illuminating the reality of economic inequality in America, where in spite of the fury that followed the 2008 financial crisis, little has to been done to address the gulf between the one percent and the ninety-nine percent.

Pulitzer Prize–winning journalist David Cay Johnston explains that in this most unequal of developed nations, every aspect of inequality remains hotly contested and poorly understood. These writings, from leading scholars, journalists, and activists, offers a multifaceted look at the problem, exploring its devastating—and dangerous—implications in areas as diverse as education, justice, health care, social mobility, and political representation. Provocative and eminently readable, here is an essential resource for anyone who cares about the future of America—and compelling evidence that inequality can be ignored only at the nation’s peril.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*That Will Never Work: The Birth of Netflix and the Amazing Life of an Idea*













*In the tradition of Phil Knight's Shoe Dog comes the incredible untold story of how Netflix went from concept to company-all revealed by co-founder and first CEO Marc Randolph.*
Once upon a time, brick-and-mortar video stores were king. Late fees were ubiquitous, video-streaming unheard was of, and widespread DVD adoption seemed about as imminent as flying cars. Indeed, these were the widely accepted laws of the land in 1997, when Marc Randolph had an idea. It was a simple thought-leveraging the internet to rent movies-and was just one of many more and far worse proposals, like personalized baseball bats and a shampoo delivery service, that Randolph would pitch to his business partner, Reed Hastings, on their commute to work each morning.

But Hastings was intrigued, and the pair-with Hastings as the primary investor and Randolph as the CEO-founded a company. Now with over 150 million subscribers, Netflix's triumph feels inevitable, but the twenty first century's most disruptive start up began with few believers and calamity at every turn. From having to pitch his own mother on being an early investor, to the motel conference room that served as a first office, to server crashes on launch day, to the now-infamous meeting when Netflix brass pitched Blockbuster to acquire them, Marc Randolph's transformational journey exemplifies how anyone with grit, gut instincts and determination can change the world-even with an idea that many think will never work.

What emerges,though, isn't just the inside story of one of the world's most iconic companies. Full of counter-intuitive concepts and written in binge-worthy prose, it answers some of our most fundamental questions about taking that leap of faith in business or in life: How do you begin? How do you weather disappointment and failure? How do you deal with success? What even _is_ success?

From idea generation to team building to knowing when it's time to let go, _That Will Never Work_ is not only the ultimate follow-your-dreams parable, but also one of the most dramatic and insightful entrepreneurial stories of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Murder by Month Romcom Mystery Summer Bundle: Books 1-4 (The Murder by Month Romcom Mystery Bundles Book 1)*













❤ ✨ *Let these romcom mysteries take you away...to a cozy world of romance, humor, and happy endings! *✨❤

The day Mira's father chose alcohol over his family, the pain about crushed her. She fled the tiny town where everyone knew her business and built a new life in the big city, one short on friends but long on emotional safety. When she caught her bass-playing boyfriend tuning another woman’s instrument, though, the life she'd carefully crafted came crashing down.

She became that abandoned girl all over again, fleeing to a small town very much like the one she'd escaped.

There, she’s shocked to land a wonderful librarian job, great friends, and Johnny, the kind, uber-sexy gardener who seems fated to be her one true love. It’s too bad about the clock ticking on her stay.

That, and the alarming number of murders. ✨❤

_WARNING: Belly laughs, suspense, clumsy romance, and a good-hearted crew dying to become your new best friends lie within these pages. Do not open until you're ready to escape into a laugh-out-loud, page-turning adventure!_

This convenient bundle includes these four, bingeworthy, full-length novels, which are the first four books in the series:

_May Day
June Bug
Knee High by the Fourth of July
August Moon_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**eath at the Bar: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #9 *












*At an English pub, a dart becomes a deadly weapon: “Any Ngaio Marsh story is certain to be Grade A.” —The New York Times*

A game of darts does involve some danger, but it’s rarely lethal. There are exceptions, however, like the famous barrister who was enjoying a pint at the Plume of Feathers pub, and is now residing at the morgue. But Inspector Roderick Alleyn has a growing hunch that this peculiar “accident” can be traced to an old legal case . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Girl in the Plain Brown Wrapper: A Travis McGee Novel *













*From a beloved master of crime fiction, The Girl in the Plain Brown Wrapper is one of many classic novels featuring Travis McGee, the hard-boiled detective who lives on a houseboat.*

He had done a big favor for her husband, then for the lady herself. Now she’s dead, and Travis McGee finds that Helena Pearson Trescott had one last request of him: to find out why her beautiful daughter Maureen keeps trying to kill herself. But what can a devil-may-care beach bum do for a young troubled mind?

McGee makes his way to the prosperous town of Fort Courtney, Florida, where he realizes pretty quickly that something’s just not right. Not only has Maureen’s doctor killed herself, but a string of murders and suicides are piling up—and no one seems to have any answers.

Just when it seems that things can’t get any stranger, McGee becomes the lead suspect in the murder of a local nurse. As if Maureen didn’t have enough problems, the man on a mission to save her will have to save himself first—before time runs out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Man Who Lived by Night (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 2)*













*The ghostwriting sleuth discovers a rock star’s deadly side in “one of my all-time favorite series” (Harlan Coben).*

From the first time they played on the Ed Sullivan Show, Us was the hottest band on earth. For more than a decade, the group tore through the charts and indulged in an endless cycle of drugs, women, and violence, until two musicians died—the drummer by drugs, the guitarist by a crazed gunman. Once the band was finished, lead singer Tristam Scarr retreated to the English countryside, hiding from the world until the day he hires an American to ghostwrite his memoirs. Stewart Hoag arrives in London in the company of Lulu, his ever-hungry basset hound, to find the rock idol of his youth reduced to a wheezing, frail fortysomething. The first thing Starr tells him is that their drummer never overdosed—he was murdered. And as their interviews progress, Hoagy learns that working for a rock star is almost as dangerous as being one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Woman Who Fell from Grace (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 4)*













*In this mystery by an Edgar Award–winning author, a “breezy, unpretentious and warm-hearted hero” gets mixed up with an eccentric socialite—and murder (Publishers Weekly).*

Few American novels are as beloved as Alma Glaze’s Revolutionary War epic, _Oh, Shenandoah_. Although Glaze died before she could write a sequel, she left behind an outline for one, along with instructions that it not be written until fifty years after her death. The deadline has passed, and the American public clamors for the long-promised _Sweet Land of Liberty_. Only one thing stands in its way: Glaze’s heirs. Her daughter, socialite Mavis Glaze, is writing the novel under guidance from her mother, who she claims has been appearing in her dreams. As Mavis’s writing spirals farther into madness, her brothers hire Stewart Hoag, a ghostwriter famous for dealing with troublesome celebrities. When he arrives at the family’s Virginia manor, he finds that Alma’s is not the only unsettled spirit. Blood was spilt for _Oh, Shenandoah_, and more will die before the sequel hits the bestseller list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Boy Who Never Grew Up (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 5)*













*A Hollywood ghostwriter and his basset hound explore the deadly world of high-stakes divorce in this hilarious mystery from an Edgar Award–winning author.*

Matthew Wax is an overgrown kid with a taste for sweets, go-kart racing, and wholesome family comedy. He’s also the most successful director in Hollywood, a golden boy whose films are toothache sweet and spit-shine clean. But when his wife, leading lady Pennyroyal Brim, tires of life in a G-rated wonderland, she brings in the most ruthless lawyer on the West Coast: the notorious Abel Zorch. To win the divorce settlement, Zorch drags Wax through the mud, accusing him of perversion, misogyny, and abuse. So when Pennyroyal announces a tell-all memoir, Wax has only one choice: to call in Stewart “Hoagy” Hoag, ghostwriter to the stars.

Working with Wax, Hoagy and his basset hound, Lulu, get closer to the boy wonder than anyone else ever has. But when Zorch turns up dead, Wax is the prime suspect—followed closely by every spurned husband in Beverly Hills—and to clear their client’s name, the amateur sleuth and his canine companion will have to leave La-La Land behind and cross over to the dark side of Los Angeles.

From Edgar Award–winning author David Handler, _The Boy Who Never Grew Up_ is a razor-sharp entry in the beloved Stewart Hoag Mysteries, called an “all-time favorite series” by Harlan Coben. The funniest sleuth around, Hoagy knows that quick wit can overcome any obstacle—even murder.

The Boy Who Never Grew Up _is the 5th book in the Stewart Hoag Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Man Who Cancelled Himself (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 6)*













*A witty amateur sleuth deals with a disgraced sitcom star and a deadly mystery: “Great fun” (Publishers Weekly).*

Lyle Hednut, known to America as Uncle Chubby, has been the top draw in television comedy for three seasons straight. He is three hundred pounds of good humor and wholesome charm, beloved by children and adults alike until the day the police find him enjoying the show at the wrong kind of movie theater in Times Square. The arrest destroys his image, but his sitcom is too popular for the network to shut down. About to start production on the fourth season, he decides to tell his side of the story, and hires Stewart Hoag—failed novelist and ghostwriter for the disgraced—to do the writing. Hoagy quickly sees that Uncle Chubby’s cheer is no more than an act. The comedy icon is thin-skinned, irrational, and prone to rage. With a man like that in charge of a TV show, it won’t be long before comedy violence turns into the real thing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Girl Who Ran Off with Daddy (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 7)*













*A scandal-plagued author is killed in a mystery with “domestic repartee worthy of Nick and Nora Charles [and a] thoroughly entertaining cast of characters” (Publishers Weekly).*

Stewart Hoag has quit ghostwriting. Living in Connecticut with his ex-wife, Hoagy works on a novel and tends to Tracy, his brand-new daughter, who’s more beautiful than anything he’s ever written and only took nine months to make. Life is peaceful, until Thor Gibbs arrives to tear it apart. An unapologetically swaggering author, Thor is past seventy but still looks like the brash young man who befriended an aging Hemingway and inspired the first of the Beat poets. Once he was Hoagy’s mentor, but now he needs his help. Thor is in the middle of a tryst with his eighteen-year-old stepdaughter, and every newspaper, lawyer, and cop in the country wants him strung up from the highest tree. He hires Hoagy to help the beautiful young woman tell their side of the story. But trouble is following the controversial couple, and death is about to visit the cottage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ark Sky (A Joe Pickett Novel Book 21) *













*Wyoming game warden Joe Pickett must accompany a Silicon Valley CEO on a hunting trip--but soon learns that he himself may be the hunted--in the thrilling new novel from #1 New York Times bestselling author C. J. Box.*

When the governor of Wyoming gives Joe Pickett the thankless task of taking a tech baron on an elk hunting trip, Joe reluctantly treks into the wilderness with his high-profile charge. But as they venture into the woods, a man-hunter is hot on their heels, driven by a desire for revenge. Finding himself without a weapon, a horse, or a way to communicate, Joe must rely on his wits and his knowledge of the outdoors to protect himself and his companion.

Meanwhile, Joe's closest friend, Nate Romanowski, and his own daughter Sheridan learn of the threat to Joe's life and follow him into the woods. In a stunning final showdown, the three of them come up against the worst that nature--and man--have to offer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Dangerous Man (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 18 ) *













*A brilliant new crime novel from the beloved, bestselling, and award-winning master of the genre--and Joe Pike's most perilous case to date.*

Joe Pike didn't expect to rescue a woman that day. He went to the bank same as anyone goes to the bank, and returned to his Jeep. So when Isabel Roland, the lonely young teller who helped him, steps out of the bank on her way to lunch, Joe is on hand when two men abduct her. Joe chases them down, and the two men are arrested. But instead of putting the drama to bed, the arrests are only the beginning of the trouble for Joe and Izzy.

After posting bail, the two abductors are murdered and Izzy disappears. Pike calls on his friend, Elvis Cole, to help learn the truth. What Elvis uncovers is a twisted family story that involves corporate whistleblowing, huge amounts of cash, the Witness Relocation Program, and a long line of lies. But what of all that did Izzy know? Is she a perpetrator or a victim? And how far will Joe go to find out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**orn To Die (An Alvarez & Pescoli Novel Book 3) *













*A serial killer sets his sights on a beautiful Montana doctor in this romantic thriller of by the #1 New York Timesbestselling author.*

When two women turn up dead, both bearing an uncanny resemblance to Dr. Kacey Lambert, it appears to be a sad, strange coincidence. It's not like there was any connection between Kacey and the B-movie actress or the elementary school teacher. But Detective Selena Alvarez suspects the “coincidence” is all part of a sinister design.

One of the bodies contained traces of poison at the time of death. Selena and her partner, Detective Regan Pescoli, can find no motive for murder. But Kacey has started to notice ties between herself and the dead women—all close in age, born within miles of each other. And all have links to Montana rancher Trace O'Halleran, the man Kacey just started dating.

The deeper Kacey digs, the more reason she has to fear. More look-alikes are dying, and the killer is getting bolder and more brutal. Now Kacey knows it's only a matter of time before hers is the next name on a list of those who were born to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**fraid to Die (An Alvarez & Pescoli Novel Book 4) *













*A Montana serial killer is out to taunt and terrorize Detective Selena Alvarez in this psychological thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author.*

The town of Grizzly Falls, Montana, is still on edge in the wake of a serial killer’s capture. Thanks to Detectives Selena Alvarez and Regan Pescoli, the nightmare is over. But a new one is about to unfold. There are two victims so far—their bodies found frozen solid and deliberately displayed. Both are women Selena knew. And each wears a piece of her jewelry.

Selena, Regan, and the entire department are on the case, as is P.I. Dylan O'Keefe—a man Selena got too close to once before. But this killer already knows too much about Selena's secret terror, her flaws, and the past she's tried to outrun. And soon he'll show her that she has every reason to be afraid.

Selena's partner, Detective Regan Pescoli, and the entire department are on the case, as is P.I. Dylan O'Keefe--a man Selena got too close to once before. But this killer already knows too much about Selena's secret terror, her flaws, and the past she's tried to outrun. And soon he'll show her that she has every reason to be afraid. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**eady to Die (An Alvarez & Pescoli Novel Book 5) *













*A Montana serial killer is targeting the law enforcement—until the hunted becomes the hunter in this thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author.*


Sheriff Dan Grayson lies near death after a shooting, and the police department of Grizzly Falls, Montana, is in shock. Detective Selena Alvarez, torn between a new relationship and her loyalty to Grayson, works with Detective Regan Pescoli to whittle down the list of suspects. The deeper they go, the more personal and dangerous the case becomes. Then a prominent judge's body is found and the killer sends a sinister warning to the press: "Who's Next?"

Pescoli isn't waiting to find out. Headstrong and eager for justice, she'll track the scant clues on her own if she has to. But her search leads her straight to a monster who has had her in his sights all along. And when hunter meets prey, both must be willing to kill—and ready to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ready or Not: The new 2021 psychological crime thriller mystery from the Top 10 Sunday Times & Kindle bestselling author*













*A happy family…*
Alice and Tom Sark seem to have it all – a wonderful marriage, a gorgeous baby, a beautiful home. And now Alice, a journalist, starts investigating a story which could make her career – a serial killer in their town.

*A murderer lurking in the shadows…*
Very quickly though, the murder case takes its toll. Alice and Tom begin fighting all the time. Their baby daughter just won’t stop crying. And sometimes it feels almost as if they’re being followed…

*Not everyone will live to tell the tale…*
The killer has found a new family to target. And the clock is ticking for Alice and Tom to stop their worlds being destroyed forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Lt. Kate Gazzara Series - Books 1 - 3 *













_*The first three spell-binding thrillers in the Amazon bestselling Lt. Kate Gazzara series: Jasmine, Cassandra and Saffron*_
Greed, revenge, jealousy, money, love, hate are all motives for murder and all in a day’s work for Lt. Kate Gazzara.

If you love whodunits, police procedurals, realism, fast-paced nonstop action, strong women detectives, it's time you met Kate Gazzara, a dedicated female detective in a world dominated by men.

_*Kate's addictive. You can't read just one.*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Pilot's Daughter *













*Welcome aboard Pacific Air Flight 385, with nonstop service from Seattle to Honolulu.*
Cora is scared to fly again after her husband died in a recent helicopter crash in Pago Pago.

A thousand times she has told herself to turn around, not get on the flight, go back to her young children.

But now, she’s seated in first class across the aisle from the girlfriend of a famous billionaire pharmaceutical entrepreneur.

Halfway across the Pacific, the flight is hijacked. Six people are dead—including the pilots.

Cora is a young widow, mother, and emergency room nurse...but as the world closes in around her, she’s also a pilot’s daughter.

Lost off radar in the middle of the vast Pacific Ocean, the motive behind the hijacking remains a mystery. Not knowing who to trust, Cora works with the man seated beside her, Seattle Homicide Detective Kyle Adams, to save herself along with the remaining one hundred and fifty-four souls on board.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**ct of Terror (A Jericho Quinn Thriller Book 2) *













*No one knows who may be the next threat in this “action-packed” thriller by the New York Times-bestselling author of National Security (Publishers Weekly).*

From coast to coast, our nation is witnessing a new wave of terror. Suicide bombers incite blind panic and paralyzing fear. A flight attendant tries to crash an airliner. A police officer opens fire on fans in a stadium. And at CIA headquarters, a Deputy Director goes on a murderous rampage. The perpetrators appear to be American—but they are covert agents in a vast network of terror, selected and trained for one purpose only: _the complete annihilation of America._

Special Agent Jericho Quinn has seen the warning signs. As a classified “instrument” of the CIA reporting directly to the president, Quinn knows that these random acts of violence pose a clear and present danger. But Quinn may not be able to stop it. The search for terrorists has escalated into an all-out witch hunt. And somehow, Quinn's name is on the list…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ay Zero: A Jericho Quinn Thriller*













*A special agent fights chaos and terror in midair in this thriller by the New York Times-bestselling author of Stone Cross…*

Special agent Jericho Quinn is a wanted man. Suspected of murder and marked for death by a network of conspirators embedded in the White House, Quinn knows he has to get out of the country—fast—before a team of contract killers finds him and his daughter.

To set things right at home, he’ll have to take a nonstop flight from Anchorage, Alaska, to Vladivostok, Russia, aboard a massive Airbus A380. But soon after takeoff, it becomes apparent that Quinn and his daughter picked the wrong plane. First, a passenger is brutally murdered. Then, Quinn is mistaken for a terrorist by an off-duty Air Marshal. As panic spreads through the plane and pressure builds to the screaming point, the unthinkable happens. Someone triggers a bomb. Spoiler alert: This plane is in big trouble…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**rute Force (Jericho Quinn Thriller Book 6) *













*Are these the last days of America? A thriller starring “a compelling, never-give-an-inch hero who will appeal to Jack Reacher fans” (Booklist).* 

In the aftermath of a devastating biological attack, America stands on the brink of disaster. The President of the United States is controlled by terrorists. The Vice President, global mastermind Lee McKeon, is plotting his next move. And special agent Jericho Quinn is running for his life. 

Desperate to clear his name—and expose the conspirators in the White House—Quinn must race against time before McKeon can execute his evil plan. It begins with heightened security, mass surveillance, and the establishment of a brutal police state. It can only end in the takeover of America. The only thing standing between democracy and destruction is a man named Quinn…and one perfectly aimed bullet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.5

*T**he Heretic’s Treasure (Ben Hope, Book 4) *













*AN EXHILARATING TREASURE-HUNT THRILLER FROM THE #1 BESTSELLING AUTHOR*
*‘Deadly conspiracies, bone-crunching action and a tormented hero with a heart . . . packs a real punch’ Andy McDermott*

An ancient fortune has lain hidden for thousands of years, one so powerful that men will kill to protect it. And only one man can unearth it…

Ex-SAS operative Ben Hope is living a peaceful life in rural France – until a phone call from an old army comrade turns his world upside down. Eminent Egyptologist Morgan Paxton has been brutally murdered while working on the mysterious 'Akhenaten Project' in Cairo, and Colonel Harry Paxton wants Ben to find his son's killer.

Ben is unable to refuse the request from the man who once saved his life – but when Harry asks him to avenge his son's death he's in dangerous territory. Made worse by the fact that he finds himself attracted to Zara Paxton, Harry's new bride.

Carving through the seedy Cairo underworld, Ben soon realises that there was more to Paxton's research than meets the eye as he is plunged into one double-cross after another. His mission leads him from Italy and Paris via the coast of Scotland to the banks of the Nile, climaxing in a tense showdown in the war-torn Sudanese desert.

At the end of the trail lies the ultimate treasure, hidden away by three rebel High Priests during the reign of the 'Heretic' Pharoah Akhenaten – a collection so valuable that some will stop at nothing to possess it…

*The Ben Hope series is a must-read for fans of Dan Brown, Lee Child and Mark Dawson. Join the millions of readers who get breathless with anticipation when the countdown to a new Ben Hope thriller begins…

Whilst the Ben Hope thrillers can be read in any order, this is the fourth book in the series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.5

*T**he Shadow Project (Ben Hope, Book 5) *













*AN ADRENALINE-FUELLED THRILLER FROM THE #1 BESTSELLING AUTHOR*
*‘Deadly conspiracies, bone-crunching action and a tormented hero with a heart . . . packs a real punch’ Andy McDermott*

Only one man can foil a plot set to change the course of history…

Ex-SAS soldier Ben Hope is enjoying life at Le Val, the facility in Northern France where he trains others in the dangerous art of hostage rescue, until a chance incident forces him to take on the role of bodyguard to the Swiss billionaire Maximilian Steiner.

The victim of a recent abduction attempt, Steiner believes that a neo-Nazi terror group are bent on seizing a prized document from his personal collection – one that could support claims that the Holocaust never happened.

But what initially seemed like a straightforward VIP protection job is turned upside-down by the appearance of a mystery woman from Ben's past. Could he be right about her, or is he losing his edge?

On a quest across Europe, Ben finds himself embroiled in a deadly kidnap intrigue and a sinister project that has lain dormant since 1944. The stakes are global – and this time Ben is also fighting to protect the people closest to him…

*The Ben Hope series is a must-read for fans of Dan Brown, Lee Child and Mark Dawson. Join the millions of readers who get breathless with anticipation when the countdown to a new Ben Hope thriller begins…

Whilst the Ben Hope thrillers can be read in any order, this is the fifth book in the series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Nemesis Program (Ben Hope, Book 9) *













*‘Deadly conspiracies, bone-crunching action and a tormented hero with a heart . . . packs a real punch’ Andy McDermott*

A BRUTAL MURDER.
A SCIENTIST ON THE RUN.
A PLOT TO KILL MILLIONS.

While secretly researching the bizarre discoveries of Serbian scientist Nikola Tesla many years earlier, physicist Claudine Pommier becomes the victim of a remorseless and cruel murderer who breaks into her Parisian apartment. Is he just a serial killer, or is there more to her death than the Paris cops believe?

Maverick American biologist Dr Roberta Ryder receives a mysterious letter from her friend Claudine and travels to Paris to see her, only to learn of her shocking death. Before she knows it, Roberta becomes the target of ruthless men with a deadly agenda that only the letter can unmask. She’s alone and vulnerable. But she knows someone – the only someone – who can help her.

Ben Hope, ex-SAS soldier and Roberta’s old flame, now trying to retire to a life of peace with his fiancée Brooke, suddenly finds his life turned upside down by Roberta’s sudden arrival in England. She needs his help; he can’t turn her down. In a frantic race to Paris and halfway around the world, Ben and Roberta battle to uncover the mystery of Claudine’s research, with the killers just half a step behind. In the process they uncover a global conspiracy that will claim the lives of millions of people . . . unless Ben can stop it.

*The Ben Hope series is a must-read for fans of Dan Brown, Lee Child and Mark Dawson. Join the millions of readers who get breathless with anticipation when the countdown to a new Ben Hope thriller begins…

Whilst the Ben Hope thrillers can be read in any order, this is the ninth book in the series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Murder Run (The Travelers Book 6) *


*Book 1 is currently **free here.*












*Never cheat a partner. Always get revenge. . .*

The Traveling Man takes on a quick and easy safecracking job…easy until his partners are murdered and he’s on the run.

His wife is trying to settle into her new role as a rich man’s girlfriend, so she isn’t at his side.

Who are these killers who are after him? And how are they connected to the government agency that wants the envelope he took from the safe?

With the help of a new associate, he tracks the killers until he’s steered into a trap. They think he’s cornered, but he’s still got one ace up his sleeve. . .

_The Murder Run _is a gritty, hard-boiled crime thriller. If you like criminal intrigue, surprising plot twists, and high-speed action, you’ll love the sixth novel in the Travelers series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Einstaat Brief (Harry Bauer Book 3) *













*ONE. LAST. JOB.

USA TODAY & Amazon 2-million copy bestselling author BLAKE BANNER is back with a brand new gripping thriller series!*
One thing Harry Bauer knew for certain: He was not a man who could ever fall in love and make a home. Until it happened. And then he knew something else. He had to give up his job as an assassin for Cobra. He could not lie to that woman, he could not bring danger into her life. But then a hit squad came after him, and Cobra made him an offer he could not refuse. One last job, the Einstaat Brief, and they would keep her safe.

One last job: A job that would take him to Andorra, high in the Pyrenees, to a secret conference of 130 of the world’s most powerful men and women, cloistered in a luxury hotel to discuss the future of the world. Among them, Stephen Plant, Andrew Ashkenazi and William Hughes; IT billionaires, believers in ‘strong Ai’. Each one of them must die. Because their plans for humanity cannot be allowed to succeed.

There was just one problem. It had to be done then, right then, with no planning and no intel. And only Harry Bauer could do that…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Comanche Empire (The Lamar Series in Western History) *













*A groundbreaking history of the rise and decline of the vast and imposing Native American empire. *

In the eighteenth and early nineteenth centuries, a Native American empire rose to dominate the fiercely contested lands of the American Southwest, the southern Great Plains, and northern Mexico. This powerful empire, built by the Comanche Indians, eclipsed its various European rivals in military prowess, political prestige, economic power, commercial reach, and cultural influence. Yet, until now, the Comanche empire has gone unrecognized in American history.

This compelling and original book uncovers the lost story of the Comanches. It is a story that challenges the idea of indigenous peoples as victims of European expansion and offers a new model for the history of colonial expansion, colonial frontiers, and Native-European relations in North America and elsewhere. Pekka Hämäläinen shows in vivid detail how the Comanches built their unique empire and resisted European colonization, and why they fell to defeat in 1875. With extensive knowledge and deep insight, the author brings into clear relief the Comanches’ remarkable impact on the trajectory of history.

*2009 Winner of the Bancroft Prize in American History*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ust Bowl Girls: The Inspiring Story of the Team that Barnstormed Its Way to Basketball Glory *













*“Thrilling, cinematic . . . I loved every minute I spent with the bold, daring women of the Cardinals basketball team . . . The stuff of American legend” (Karen Abbott, New York Times–bestselling author).*

_The Boys in the Boat_ meets _A League of Their Own_ in this true story of a Depression-era championship women’s team.

During the drought and financial crisis of the 1930s, Oklahoma basketball coach Sam Babb traveled from farm to farm recruiting talented, hardworking young women and offering them a chance at a better life: a free college education in exchange for playing on his basketball team, the Cardinals. And as Babb coached the Cardinals, something extraordinary happened. These remarkable athletes found a passion for the game and a heartfelt loyalty to one another and their coach—and they began to win.

Combining exhilarating sports writing and exceptional storytelling, _Dust Bowl Girls_ takes readers on the Cardinals’ intense, improbable journey all the way to an epic showdown with the prevailing national champions, helmed by the legendary Babe Didrikson. Lydia Reeder captures a moment in history when female athletes faced intense scrutiny from influential figures in politics, education, and medicine who denounced women’s sports as unhealthy and unladylike. At a time when a struggling nation was hungry for inspiration, this unlikely group of trailblazers achieved much more than a championship season.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**erenade to the Big Bird *













*“... the whole low squadron was gone ... blown up ... burned up ... shot to hell ... one guy got out of that.”*


At the age of twenty-two, Bert Stiles joined the American Air Force.

Two years later he began his life as a co-pilot of a B-17 Flying Fortress, flying high over Germany and bombing cities far below.

In his moving memoir of that time Stiles takes you right to the heart of life as a young bomber pilot in World War Two; the terror of being under fire from flak and German planes, the disillusionment in their mission, the thoughts of girls back home and those they’d met on their travels, the dreams of the future and the overwhelming tiredness that hung over every member of the crew.

“A book of terrific impact. Perhaps the best to come out of World War II.” _The Philadelphia Inquirer_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**lood Red Snow: The Memoirs of a German Soldier on the Eastern Front*













*A German soldier recounts his experience serving along the deathly cold Eastern Front, fighting the Russian army in World War II.*

Gnter Koschorrek wrote his illicit diary on any scraps of paper he could lay his hands on, storing them with his mother on infrequent trips home on leave. The diary went missing, and it was not until he was reunited with his daughter in America some forty years later that it came to light and became _Blood Red Snow_.

The author’s excitement at the first encounter with the enemy in the Russian Steppe is obvious. Later, the horror and confusion of fighting in the streets of Stalingrad are brought to life by his descriptions of the others in his unit, their differing manners and techniques for dealing with the squalor and death. He is also posted to Romania and Italy, assignments he remembers fondly compared to his time on the Eastern Front.

This book stands as a memorial to the huge numbers on both sides who did not survive and is, some six decades later, the fulfilment of a responsibility the author feels to honor the memory of those who perished.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**pitfire Pilot: A Personal Account of the Battle of Britain *













"Spitfire Pilot" was written in 1940 in the heat of battle when the RAF stood alone against the might of Hitler's Third Reich. It is a tremendous personal account of one of the fiercest and most idealised air conflicts - the Battle of Britain - seen through the eyes of a pilot of the famous 609 Squadron, which shot down over 100 planes in that epic contest.

David Moore Crook, DFC (1914 - 1944) was a British fighter pilot and flying ace of the Second World War.

After attending the University of Cambridge, he was mobilised as part of the Royal Auxiliary Air Force on the outbreak of war. Flying the Spitfire Crook participated in the Battle of Britain, flying with No. 609 Squadron RAF (at the time this was a squadron of the Auxiliary Air Force). He initially joined the squadron on 22 September 1938 as an acting pilot officer, this rank was confirmed on 4 May 1940, and later further back-dated to 9 December 1939. He destroyed a Junkers Ju 87 of Sturzkampfgeschwader 77 (StG 77) on 9 July, and a Jagdgeschwader 53 (JG 53) Messerschmitt Bf 109 on 13 August. On 15 August 1940, he mistakenly shot down a Blenheim fighter, although the crew was only slightly injured. Two Bf 109's were claimed on 30 September 1940.

Flying Spitfire IX EN662 on 18 December 1944 on a high level photographic sortie, Crook was seen to dive into the sea near Aberdeen. He was officially listed as missing in action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**RRP (Provisional) 2nd Bde 4th Infantry Division Vietnam 1966-67*












True story of the 2nd Brigade, 4th Infantry Division's small, ragtag "provisional" long range patrol platoon that was so effective it became the official model for 1st and 2nd Field Force MACV LRRP's covering the whole country, authorized by General Westmoreland. The 2nd Brigade LRRP's made history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Aurora Blazing: A Novel (The Consortium Rebellion Book 2)*













*"Jessie Mihalik is an author to watch.”--Ilona Andrews, #1 New York Times bestselling author

To save her brother and protect her family’s future, a powerful princess must join forces with a dashing man from her past in this thrilling space adventure, the second novel in the Consortium Rebellion trilogy.*

As the dutiful daughter of High House von Hasenberg, Bianca set aside her personal feelings and agreed to a political match arranged by her family, only to end up trapped in a loveless, miserable marriage. When her husband unexpectedly dies, Bianca vows never to wed again. Newly independent, she secretly uses her wealth and influence to save other women stuck in dire circumstances. Information is power and Bianca has a network of allies and spies that would be the envy of the ’verse—if anyone knew about it.

When her family’s House is mysteriously attacked, Bianca’s oldest brother, the heir to House von Hasenberg, disappears. Fearful for her brother’s life, the headstrong Bianca defies her father and leaves Earth to save him. Ian Bishop, the director of House von Hasenberg security—and Bianca’s first love—is ordered to find and retrieve the rebellious woman.

Ian is the last man Bianca wants to see. To evade capture, she leads him on a merry chase across the universe. But when their paths finally collide, she knows she must persuade him to help her. Bianca will do anything to save her sibling, even if it means spending time alone on a small ship with the handsome, infuriating man who once broke her heart.

As the search takes them deep into rival House Rockhurst territory, Bianca must decide if she can trust Ian with the one piece of information that could destroy her completely . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*O**rders of Battle (Frontlines Book 7)*













*The battle against the Lankies has been won. Earth seems safe. Peacetime military? Not on your life.*

It’s been four years since Earth threw its full military prowess against the Lanky incursion. Humanity has been yanked back from the abyss of extinction. The solar system is at peace. For now.

The future for Major Andrew Grayson of the Commonwealth Defense Corps and his wife, Halley? Flying desk duty on the front. No more nightmares of monstrous things. No more traumas to the mind and body. But when an offer comes down from above, Andrew has to make a choice: continue pushing papers into retirement, or jump right back into the fight? What’s a podhead to do?

The remaining Lankies may have retreated in fear, but the threat isn’t over. They need to be wiped out for good before they strike again. That’ll take a new offensive deployment. Aboard an Avenger warship, Andrew and the special tactics team under his command embark on the ultimate search-and-destroy mission. This time, it’ll be on Lanky turf.

No big heroics. No unnecessary risks. Just a swift hit-and-run raid in the hostile Capella system. Blow the alien seed ships into oblivion and get the hell back to Earth. At least, that’s the objective. But when does anything in war go according to plan?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**efore I Let You Go: A Novel *












*From the author of The Things We Cannot Say,Before I Let You Go explores a hotly divisive topic and asks how far the ties of family love can be stretched before they finally break.*

“Kelly Rimmer skillfully takes us deep inside a world where love must make choices that logic cannot. Ripped from the headlines and from the heart, _Before I Let You Go_ is an unforgettable novel that will amaze and startle you with its impact and insight.” —Patti Callahan Henry, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The Bookshop at Water’s End_

“_Before I Let You Go_ is a heartbreaking book about an impossible decision. Kelly Rimmer writes with wisdom and compassion about the relationships between sisters, mother and daughter…. She captures the anguish of addiction, the agonizing conflict between an addict’s best and worst selves. Above all, this is a novel about the deepest love possible.” —Luanne Rice, _New York Times_ bestselling author

The 2:00 a.m. call is the first time Lexie Vidler has heard her sister’s voice in years. Annie is a drug addict, a thief, a liar—and in trouble, again. Lexie has always bailed Annie out, given her money, a place to sleep, sent her to every kind of rehab. But this time, she’s not just strung out—she’s pregnant and in premature labor. If she goes to the hospital, she’ll lose custody of her baby—maybe even go to prison. But the alternative is unthinkable.

As the weeks unfold, Lexie finds herself caring for her fragile newborn niece while her carefully ordered life is collapsing around her. She’s in danger of losing her job, and her fiancé only has so much patience for Annie’s drama. In court-ordered rehab, Annie attempts to halt her downward spiral by confronting long-buried secrets from the sisters’ childhoods, ghosts that Lexie doesn’t want to face. But will the journey heal Annie, or lead her down a darker path?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**ll Who Go Do Not Return: A Memoir*













*Named one of "forty-three books to read before you die" by the Independent (UK)
2015 National Jewish Book Award Winner 
2016 Winner of the GLCA New Writers Award in Nonfiction
One of Star Magazine's "Fab 5 Can't-Miss Entertainment Picks"

A moving and revealing exploration of Hasidic life, and one man's struggles with faith, family, and community*

Shulem Deen was raised to believe that questions are dangerous. As a member of the Skverers, one of the most insular Hasidic sects in the US, he knows little about the outside world--only that it is to be shunned. His marriage at eighteen is arranged and several children soon follow. Deen's first transgression--turning on the radio--is small, but his curiosity leads him to the library, and later the Internet. Soon he begins a feverish inquiry into the tenets of his religious beliefs, until, several years later, his faith unravels entirely.

Now a heretic, he fears being discovered and ostracized from the only world he knows. His relationship with his family at stake, he is forced into a life of deception, and begins a long struggle to hold on to those he loves most: his five children. In _All Who Go Do Not Return_, Deen bravely traces his harrowing loss of faith, while offering an illuminating look at a highly secretive world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**ow (Not) to Read the Bible: Making Sense of the Anti-women, Anti-science, Pro-violence, Pro-slavery and Other Crazy-Sounding Parts of Scripture *













*Is Reading the Bible the Fastest Way to Lose Your Faith?*

For centuries, the Bible was called "the Good Book," a moral and religious text that guides us into a relationship with God and shows us the right way to live. Today, however, some people argue the Bible is outdated and harmful, with many Christians unaware of some of the odd and disturbing things the Bible says.

Whether you are a Christian, a doubter, or someone exploring the Bible for the first time, bestselling author Dan Kimball guides you step-by-step in how to make sense of these difficult and disturbing Bible passages. Filled with stories, visual illustrations, and memes reflecting popular cultural objections, _How (Not) to Read the Bible_ is a lifeline for individuals who are confused or discouraged with questions about the Bible. It also works great as a small-group study or sermon series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**crapped: Justice and a Teen Informant *













*"Scrapped captures the barren roads and fallow fields of Oswego County the way Capote captured Finney County, Kansas in In Cold Blood." –Tom Barbash, New York Times bestselling author of The Dakota Winters*

Criminal defense lawyer Lisa Peebles was taken aback by a secretly recorded phone call and police interrogation video that surfaced in a 20-year-old kidnapping case. They held the stench of a cover-up. She recruited an investigative reporter to help unearth the truth and exonerate Gary Thibodeau, the man convicted in the 1994 kidnapping and murder of 18-year-old Heidi Allen.

_Scrapped: Justice and a Teen Informant _exposes the underbelly of a system built more for finality than justice. It's the true story of Peebles' pursuit of new evidence against three new suspects and her discovery that Heidi had lived a double life: convenience store cashier and undercover informant. The sheriff's office hid the truth after her death as the real killers roamed free. Peebles became a de facto prosecutor to prove their guilt and Gary's innocence. As Heidi's family stood by the sheriff, her remains were likely secreted right under their noses - probably inside a scrapped van and shipped to a car shredder in Canada.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*E**-Day (E-Day Trilogy Book 1) *













*The explosive new trilogy from NYT bestselling Author Nicholas Sansbury Smith (Hell Divers, The Extinction Cycle).

The only hope to save humanity is no longer human...*

_Engines._ Genetically modified warriors that keep the great Nova Alliance war machine churning against the enemy Coalition. Most days, Engines are all that stand between salvation and chaos. Led by legendary Engine, Captain Akira Hayashi, Shadow Squad has fought on the frontlines for a decade. They are on the brink of victory when the Coalition launches a series of desperate and devastating attacks that cripple the Nova Alliance restoration sites vital to save the dying planet.

As the sites burn and Earth’s hope of salvation fades, Shadow Squad is equipped with neural implants to connect them to Apeiron, the first hybrid-human-AI entity. She is coded for what Captain Hayashi believes is an impossible task—peace. But war isn’t the only threat to the Earth. Apeiron has uncovered a deadly secret with implications that could end all life. This rapidly approaching threat can be stopped only if humanity bands together on what will become known as E-Day, a pivotal moment that will determine the evolution—or the extinction—of the entire human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*E**-Day II: Burning Earth (E-Day Trilogy Book 2) *













*The war started and ended in a day.
The machines won.
Now the fight for survival begins...

E-Day:* The moment the machines evolved and humans nearly went extinct. In the chaos, one million people escaped Earth and fled to a secret colony on the dark side of the Moon. Deep beneath the lunar surface, in the cold, they wait for the inevitable--a second attack that will wipe humanity out forever.

Sergeant Tadhg Walsh is tired of waiting. He wants to fight back and return to Earth to search for Shadow Squad. But he has new orders from the Lunar Defense Corps: protect the colonies at all costs and forget about any survivors back home.

Captain Akira Hayashi is one of those survivors, forced to heal from his injuries in a submarine while the planet burns. Shadow Squad won’t be hiding for long, but before they can don their armor again, they must find a safe haven to plan their attack. When they locate a research station in the Mariana Trench, their submarine heads into the depths. What they find in the darkness changes everything they know about E-Day.

On the Moon, the LDC will do everything in its power to keep the truth about survivors on Earth a secret, even if it means sacrificing the few for the many. On Earth, Shadow Squad will have to make tenuous alliances with old enemies to stand a chance against the enemy. If they can unite, they might just have a chance of stopping the machines from wiping out humanity on Earth and the Moon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P**alm Beach, Finland *













*Shortlisted for the CrimeFest Last Laugh Award
Book of the Year in The Times

Things don't go entirely to plan when undercover ace detective Jan Nyman is sent to the 'hottest beach in Finland' to investigate a suspicious death. Fargo meets Baywatch in a mesmerising, poignant dark-comedy thriller by the King of Helsinki Noir

––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

Sex, lies and ill-fitting swimwear ... Sun Protection Factor 100*

Jan Nyman, the ace detective of the covert operations unit of the National Central Police, is sent to a sleepy seaside town to investigate a mysterious death. Nyman arrives in the town dominated by a bizarre holiday village – the 'hottest beach in Finland'. The suspect: Olivia Koski, who has only recently returned to her old hometown. The mission: find out what happened, by any means necessary.

With a nod to _Fargo_, and dark noir, _Palm Beach Finland_ is both a page-turning thriller and a black comedy about lust for money, fleeing dreams and people struggling at turning points in their lives – chasing their fantasies regardless of reason.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**onk's Hood (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 3) *













*Silver Dagger Award Winner: In this medieval mystery, Brother Cadfael faces suspicion when one of his herbal ingredients is used to kill a man.*

Gervase Bonel is a guest of Shrewsbury Abbey of Saint Peter and Saint Paul when he suddenly takes ill. Luckily, the abbey boasts the services of the clever and kindly Brother Cadfael, a skilled herbalist. Cadfael hurries to the man’s bedside, only to be confronted with two surprises: In Master Bonel’s wife, the good monk recognizes Richildis, whom he loved before he took his vows—and Master Bonel has been fatally poisoned by monk’s-hood oil from Cadfael’s stores.

The sheriff is convinced that the murderer is Richildis’s son, Edwin, who hated his stepfather. But Cadfael, guided in part by his concern for a woman to whom he was once betrothed, is certain of her son’s innocence. Using his knowledge of both herbs and the human heart, Cadfael deciphers a deadly recipe for murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Leper of Saint Giles (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 5)*













*In this mystery in the award-winning series featuring a twelfth-century Benedictine monk, Brother Cadfael must travel to the heart of a leper colony to root out the secret behind a savage murder.*

Setting out for the Saint Giles leper colony outside Shrewsbury, Brother Cadfael has more pressing matters on his mind than the grand wedding coming to his abbey. But as fate would have it, Cadfael arrives at Saint Giles just as the nuptial party passes the colony’s gates.

When he sees the fragile bride looking like a prisoner between her two stern guardians and the bridegroom—an arrogant, fleshy aristocrat old enough to be her grandfather—he quickly discerns this union may be more damned than blessed. Indeed, a savage murder will interrupt the May–December marriage and leave Cadfael with a dark, terrible mystery to solve. Now, with the key to the killing hidden among the lepers of Saint Giles, the monk must ferret out a sickness not of the body, but of a twisted soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Killer's Mind (Zoe Bentley Mystery Book 1) *













*The New York Times and Washington Post bestselling serial-killer thriller that will leave you wondering, is the past really in the past?*

Three Chicago women have been found strangled, embalmed, and posed as if still alive. Doubting the findings of the local PD’s profiler, The FBI calls on forensic psychologist Zoe Bentley to investigate.

Zoe quickly gets off on the wrong foot with her new partner, Special Agent Tatum Gray. Zoe’s a hunter, intense and focused; Tatum’s a smug maverick with little respect for the rules. Together, they must descend into a serial killer’s psyche and untangle his twisted fantasies, or more women will die. But when the contents of three inconspicuous envelopes reveal a chilling connection to gruesome murders from Zoe’s childhood, suddenly the hunter becomes the hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*O**verture to Death: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #8 *













*A local busybody is silenced for good in this tale by “a peerless practitioner of the slightly surreal, English-village comedy-mystery” (Kirkus Reviews).*

In their Dorset village, neither Miss Campanula nor her friend Miss Prentice are known as lovable little old ladies. They’re waspish, gossiping snobby little old ladies, passionate only about their amateur theatrical productions, their narrowly defined opinions about how everyone else should behave . . ..and, perhaps, about the local vicar. But could one of them have been sufficiently unpleasant to provoke a murderer? For Miss Campanula has perished on her piano bench—and it’s unclear whether Miss Prentice may have been the actual intended victim . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**oney in the Morgue (Roderick Alleyn Book 33) *













*This novel of murder and espionage in World War II New Zealand is “an exquisite reminder of the brilliance of Marsh’s London detective” (The Guardian).*

Inspector Roderick Alleyn just wants to write a letter to his wife, but World War II, for one, keeps intruding. It’s war-work, after all, that has brought Alleyn to this seedy hospital in New Zealand’s hinterlands, and it’s the war that has left the hospital swimming in convalescing soldiers—noisy, often drunk, and always over-interested in the nurses. Nor is the weather helping. A storm has killed the electrical power, leaving Alleyn, the soldiers, and the medical staff stranded in the dark . . ..with a murderer. It’s a good thing for everyone that there’s a Scotland Yard detective on hand . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Love You Gone: A gripping psychological crime novel with an incredible twist*













*‘Hello? Police? My husband and our children… they’re gone.’*

When *Mel* arrives at the holiday cottage in the Lake District, she expects to find the heating on and her husband *Luke* and the two children waiting for her. Maybe a bottle of wine open…

Instead, there is just a note on the side, saying they’ve gone out for a walk.

But they aren’t back several hours later, and Mel *knows something is wrong. Really wrong*. When a search doesn’t find them, she has to confess to the police that *her marriage isn’t all that it seems*.

Even if that risks her own secrets being revealed…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Green Viper (The James Ryker Series Book 4) *













*A mysterious message sends ex-spy James Ryker to New York—where he’s caught between the FBI and a mob war . . .*

_I need your help. Call me._ Ex-intelligence agent James Ryker receives a coded message through a secret drop point, a means of communication known only to him and one other person. The problem is, that person is his ex-boss, Mackie . . . and he’s already dead.

But the cry for help is real, and it’s a request Ryker can’t refuse. Traveling to New York alone and without official sanction, Ryker has a single goal in mind, yet even he couldn’t have bargained for the violent world he’s soon embroiled in. Caught in the middle of spiraling chaos, with the FBI on one side and warring underworld bosses on the other, Ryker must put all of his skills to the test in order to come out on top and keep his word. In a world full of lies and deceit, loyalty is everything, and it’s time for James Ryker to pay his dues


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Good Daughter: A Novel *













“_The Good Daughter_ is like _Law and Order_ meets _The Good Wife_.” —theSkimm

*Instant New York Times Bestseller

theSkimm Book Club Pick!

The stunning new novel from the international #1 bestselling author *—* a searing, spellbinding blend of cold-case thriller and psychological suspense.*

Two girls are forced into the woods at gunpoint. One runs for her life. One is left behind…

Twenty-eight years ago, Charlotte and Samantha Quinn's happy small-town family life was torn apart by a terrifying attack on their family home. It left their mother dead. It left their father — Pikeville's notorious defense attorney — devastated. And it left the family fractured beyond repair, consumed by secrets from that terrible night.

Twenty-eight years later, and Charlie has followed in her father's footsteps to become a lawyer herself — the ideal good daughter. But when violence comes to Pikeville again — and a shocking tragedy leaves the whole town traumatized — Charlie is plunged into a nightmare. Not only is she the first witness on the scene, but it's a case that unleashes the terrible memories she's spent so long trying to suppress. Because the shocking truth about the crime that destroyed her family nearly thirty years ago won't stay buried forever…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*E**ight Perfect Murders: A Novel (Malcolm Kershaw Book 1) *













*A Kirkus Best Fiction Book of the year

“Swanson rips us from one startling plot twist to the next… A true tour de force.” —Lisa Gardner

"Fiendish good fun." —Anthony Horowitz

From the hugely talented author of Before She Knew Him comes a chilling tale of psychological suspense and an homage to the thriller genre tailor-made for fans: the story of a bookseller who finds himself at the center of an FBI investigation because a very clever killer has started using his list of fiction’s most ingenious murders.*

Years ago, bookseller and mystery aficionado Malcolm Kershaw compiled a list of the genre’s most unsolvable murders, those that are almost impossible to crack—which he titled “Eight Perfect Murders”—chosen from among the best of the best including Agatha Christie’s_ A. B. C. Murders_, Patricia Highsmith’s _Strangers on a Train_, Ira Levin’s _Deathtrap_, A. A. Milne's _The Red House Mystery_, Anthony Berkeley Cox's _Malice Aforethought_, James M. Cain's _Double Indemnity_, John D. MacDonald's _The Drowner_, and Donna Tartt's _The Secret History_.

But no one is more surprised than Mal, now the owner of the Old Devils Bookstore in Boston, when an FBI agent comes knocking on his door one snowy day in February. She’s looking for information about a series of unsolved murders that look eerily similar to the killings on Mal’s old list. And the FBI agent isn’t the only one interested in this bookseller who spends almost every night at home reading. The killer is out there, watching his every move—a diabolical threat who knows way too much about Mal’s personal history, especially the secrets he’s never told anyone, even his recently deceased wife.

To protect himself, Mal begins looking into possible suspects . . . and sees a killer in everyone around him. But Mal doesn’t count on the investigation leaving a trail of death in its wake. Suddenly, a series of shocking twists leaves more victims dead—and the noose around Mal’s neck grows so tight he might never escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ebris Line (Gibson Vaughn) *













*The stakes are higher than ever as the Wall Street Journal bestselling series continues.*

Lying low on the sun-kissed coast of Portugal is a far cry from twenty-four-hour lockdown in a CIA black-site prison. But even in paradise, Gibson Vaughn is a long way from being home free. With the feds hot on his heels, he and his crew of fellow fugitives know they can’t hide in a sunny beach town forever. And before they go on the run again, their generous host—a wealthy drug smuggler—expects to be paid for his hospitality. And paid double.

His price? A nearly impossible operation that Gibson and his gang must pull off to retrieve a king’s ransom in hijacked narcotics. Even if they make it out alive, they’ll have to face the wrath of a ruthless Mexican cartel that plays dirty…and is used to winning. But when Gibson discovers there’s far more than drugs at stake, the heist becomes a daring mission of rescue and mercy—and righteous vengeance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*O**rigami Man (Gibson Vaughn) *













*A Wall Street Journal bestselling series.

To stop a terrorist threat, Gibson Vaughn must trust a man who can’t be trusted.*

Former Marine, brilliant hacker, and wanted fugitive Gibson Vaughn is off the grid in the Caymans. Until the ice-cold assassin Tinsley draws him out of the shadows. Complying with the man who murdered his father and left Gibson for dead? In the war against terror, never say never.

Especially when half a million lives are at stake.

Tinsley’s in possession of a heavily encrypted thumb drive. But the details of the plot—the motive, the targets, and the day of execution—are a mystery. The one certainty is that a tenuous truce must be made. After joining forces with Tinsley, Gibson and his team have their mission: access the drive and abort a massacre in the making.

How far can Gibson really trust Tinsley? Time will tell. Right now they’re both running out of it as they race across Europe to find an elusive cyber-psycho behind the mother of all malware.

Whoever said to keep your friends close but your enemies closer never meant it like this.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Killer Ascendant (A John Rain Novel) *













*Previously published as Requiem for an Assassin*

Hunted and finally cornered, John Rain faces his deadliest enemy ever: himself.

For Rain, “the most charismatic assassin since James Bond” (_San Francisco Chronicle_), getting out of the life was never going to be easy. But with a new identity in Paris, and the help of his lover, Mossad agent Delilah, he was beginning to leave the killing business behind.

And then he receives a message from rogue CIA operative Jim Hilger: We have your friend Dox. Do as we tell you, or he dies.

For a professional like Rain, the choice ought to be easy: do the job—a series of three hits—and save his friend and partner. But how does Rain know Hilger won’t kill Dox, anyway, once the assignment is complete? How does he know each of the hits isn’t simultaneously a setup for Rain himself? Most of all, how can he control the killing rage Hilger’s lethal game of extortion reignites inside him?

From the deceptively tranquil beaches of Bali, to the backstreets and boulevards of Paris, to the urban canyons of Silicon Valley and New York and the old killing fields of Vietnam, Rain must grapple with his age, his enemies, and, most of all, with the killer inside himself in a battle not even Rain can hope to survive intact.

_The Killer Ascendant_ was previously published as _Requiem for an Assassin_, the sixth in the bestselling John Rain assassin series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Enemy: A Jack Reacher Novel*













*THE #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING JACK REACHER SERIES THAT INSPIRED TWO MAJOR MOTION PICTURES AND THE UPCOMING STREAMING SERIES REACHER*

*“A thriller that gallops at a breakneck pace.”—Chicago Sun-Times*

Jack Reacher. Hero. Loner. Soldier. Soldier’s son. An elite military cop, he was one of the army’s brightest stars. But in every cop’s life there is one case that changes everything. For Jack Reacher, this is that case.

New Year’s Day, 1990. In a North Carolina motel, a two-star general is found dead. His briefcase is missing. Nobody knows what was in it. Within minutes Reacher has his orders: Control the situation. Within hours the general’s wife is murdered. Then the dominoes really start to fall.

Somewhere inside the vast worldwide fortress that is the U.S. Army, Reacher is being set up as a fall guy with the worst enemies a man can have. But Reacher won’t quit. He’s fighting a new kind of war—against an enemy he didn’t know he had. And against a conspiracy more chilling, ingenious, and treacherous than anyone could have guessed.

*The Enemy, like most of the books in the Jack Reacher series, can be read as a standalone thriller.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Jack Reacher Cases (The Man With No Mercy) 5 *












*A killer is targeting women who have only one thing in common: Jack Reacher.

Book 5 in the USA TODAY bestselling series The JACK REACHER Cases.*

Former FBI agent and current private investigator Lauren Pauling is brought in by the Bureau to help solve a chilling mystery: someone is kidnapping women who share only one distinctive trait: a history with Jack Reacher.

Pauling is also brought in for her own protection - she has a history with Reacher and may be next on the list.

Working with ex-Special Forces soldier Michael Tallon, Pauing races to catch the madman before he strikes again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mayo Clinic on Alzheimer's Disease and Other Dementias: A Guide for People with Dementia and Those Who Care for Them*













*A reference on preventing, treating, and coping with dementia, from “one of the most reliable, respected health resources that Americans have” (Publishers Weekly).*

This book from the world-renowned Mayo Clinic offers an update on what experts know about Alzheimer’s and related dementias, including the latest research into treatment and prevention, ways to live well with dementia, and recommendations for caregivers. While Alzheimer’s disease is the most common type of dementia, many related types also affect adults worldwide, causing loss of memory, reason, judgment, and other cognitive functions.

Although the diseases that cause dementia have long been considered unrelenting and incurable, recent advances offer hope. This book includes information about:

• What to expect of typical aging and what are the earliest signs of abnormal aging
• Memory loss and other forms of cognitive impairment that may lead to dementia
• Characteristic features of Alzheimer’s disease and related dementias, including frontotemporal degeneration, Lewy body dementia, and vascular cognitive impairment
• The latest research on Alzheimer’s disease and related dementias
• Caring for and supporting someone living with dementia

Are there ways you can lower your risk? Can dementia be prevented? Can you live well with dementia? If so, how? You’ll find answers to these important questions and more in this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mapping the Heavens: The Radical Scientific Ideas That Reveal the Cosmos*













*A theoretical astrophysicist explores the ideas that transformed our knowledge of the universe over the past century.*

The cosmos, once understood as a stagnant place, filled with the ordinary, is now a universe that is expanding at an accelerating pace, propelled by dark energy and structured by dark matter. Priyamvada Natarajan, our guide to these ideas, is someone at the forefront of the research—an astrophysicist who literally creates maps of invisible matter in the universe. She not only explains for a wide audience the science behind these essential ideas but also provides an understanding of how radical scientific theories gain acceptance.

The formation and growth of black holes, dark matter halos, the accelerating expansion of the universe, the echo of the big bang, the discovery of exoplanets, and the possibility of other universes—these are some of the puzzling cosmological topics of the early twenty-first century. Natarajan discusses why the acceptance of new ideas about the universe and our place in it has never been linear and always contested even within the scientific community. And she affirms that, shifting and incomplete as science always must be, it offers the best path we have toward making sense of our wondrous, mysterious universe.

*“Part history, part science, all illuminating. If you want to understand the greatest ideas that shaped our current cosmic cartography, read this book.”—Adam G. Riess, Nobel Laureate in Physics, 2011*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Science of Coercion: Communication Research & Psychological Warfare, 1945–1960 (Forbidden Bookshelf Book 13)*













*A provocative and eye-opening study of the essential role the US military and the Central Intelligence Agency played in the advancement of communication studies during the Cold War era, now with a new introduction by Robert W. McChesney and a new preface by the author*

Since the mid-twentieth century, the great advances in our knowledge about the most effective methods of mass communication and persuasion have been visible in a wide range of professional fields, including journalism, marketing, public relations, interrogation, and public opinion studies. However, the birth of the modern science of mass communication had surprising and somewhat troubling midwives: the military and covert intelligence arms of the US government.

In this fascinating study, author Christopher Simpson uses long-classified documents from the Pentagon, the CIA, and other national security agencies to demonstrate how this seemingly benign social science grew directly out of secret government-funded research into psychological warfare. It reveals that many of the most respected pioneers in the field of communication science were knowingly complicit in America’s Cold War efforts, regardless of their personal politics or individual moralities, and that their findings on mass communication were eventually employed for the purposes of propaganda, subversion, intimidation, and counterinsurgency.

An important, thought-provoking work, _Science of Coercion _shines a blazing light into a hitherto remote and shadowy corner of Cold War history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Friendly Fascism: The New Face of Power in America (Forbidden Bookshelf Book 18 )*













*A look at corporate authoritarianism that William Shirer called “the best thing I’ve ever seen on how America might go fascist democratically.”*

In 1980, US capitalist politics wore a “nice-guy mask,” a troubling disguise to cover up a creeping despotism in which the ultra-rich and corporate overseers were merging with a centralized state power in order to manage the populace. This immanent corporate authoritarianism threatened to subvert constitutional democracy. But unlike the violent and sudden usurpations that led to fascism in the days of Hitler, Mussolini, and the Japanese empire builders, this new “smiling” American breed of fascism was gaining ground through gradual and silent infringements on the freedoms of the American people.

First published over three decades ago, _Friendly Fascism_ is uncannily predictive of the threats and realities of current political and economic power trends. Author Bertram Gross, a presidential adviser during the New Deal era, traces the history and logic of declining democracy in First World countries and pinpoints capitalist transnational growth and inappropriate responses to global crises as the sources of late twentieth-century despotism in America. Gross issues ever-urgent warnings about what happens when big business and big government become bedfellows—chronic inflation, recurring recession, overt and hidden unemployment, the poisoning of the environment—and simultaneously proffers a practical shift of perspective that could help US citizens build a truer democracy. He imagines an America in which heroes are no longer needed and the leadership is a group of non-elitists who “recognize the ignorance of the wise as well as the wisdom of the ignorant.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**welling Place: A Plantation Epic *













*Winner of the Bancroft Prize. “[A] beautifully conceived and penetrating book . . . one of the finest studies of American slavery ever written.”—The New Republic*

Published some thirty years ago, Robert Manson Myers’s _Children of Pride: The True Story of Georgia and the Civil War _won the National Book Award in history and went on to become a classic reference on America’s slaveholding South. That book presented the letters of the prominent Presbyterian minister and plantation patriarch Charles Colcock Jones (1804–1863), whose family owned more than one hundred slaves. While extensive, these letters can provide only one part of the story of the Jones family plantations in coastal Georgia. In this remarkable new book, the religious historian Erskine Clarke completes the story, offering a narrative history of four generations of the plantations’ inhabitants, white _and _black.

Encompassing the years 1805 to 1869, _Dwelling Place: A Plantation Epic _describes the simultaneous but vastly different experiences of slave and slave owner. This “upstairsdownstairs” history reveals in detail how the benevolent impulses of Jones and his family became ideological supports for deep oppression, and how the slave Lizzy Jones and members of her family struggled against that oppression. Through letters, plantation and church records, court documents, slave narratives, archaeological findings, and the memory of the African American community, Clarke brings to light the long-suppressed history of the slaves of the Jones plantations—a history inseparably bound to that of their white owners.

“Clarke’s magisterial, multiperspective study of the antebellum South describes two family groups . . . a ‘total’ history of interconnected people divided by race, legal status, and gender.”—_Choice_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he War Against the Jews, 1933–1945 *













*A history of how anti-Semitism evolved into the Holocaust in Germany: “If any book can tell what Hitlerism was like, this is it” (Alfred Kazin).*

Lucy Dawidowicz’s groundbreaking _The War Against the Jews_ inspired waves of both acclaim and controversy upon its release in 1975. Dawidowicz argues that genocide was, to the Nazis, as central a war goal as conquering Europe, and was made possible by a combination of political, social, and technological factors. She explores the full history of Hitler’s “Final Solution,” from the rise of anti-Semitism to the creation of Jewish ghettos to the brutal tactics of mass murder employed by the Nazis. Written with devastating detail, _The War Against the Jews _is the definitive and comprehensive book on one of history’s darkest chapters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*P**eiper's War: The Wartime Years of SS Leader Jochen Peiper, 1941–44*












‘A bad reputation has its commitments.’ So wrote home Jochen Peiper from the fighting front in the East in 1943, characterizing his battle-hardened command during the Second World War. Peiper’s War is a new serious work of military history by the renowned author Danny S. Parker which presents a unique view off the Second World War as seen from a prominent participant on the dark side of history.

The story follows the wartime career of Waffen SS Colonel Jochen Peiper, a handsome Aryan prodigy who was considered a hero in the Third Reich. Peiper had been Heinrich Himmler’s personal adjutant in the early years of the war, and, having procured a field command in Hitler’s namesake fighting force, the Leibstandarte Adolf Hitler, he become famous for a flamboyant and brutal style of warfare on the Eastern Front. There, in his sphere, few prisoners were taken, and motives of racial genocide were never far from unspoken orders. 

Transferred to the west, Peiper’s battlegroup incinerated a tiny town in Northern Italy and killed the village mayor and priest. Being well-connected to Himmler and other generals of the period, Peiper finds a place in the narrative as a storied witness to the inner workings of the Nazi elite along with other prominent SS officers such as Kurt Meyer. In this meticulously researched work, we witness the apex and then death spiral of Nazi military intentions as Peiper fights for Germany across every front in the conflict. Peiper’s War provides a telling inside look at Hitler’s war and then how the dark secrets of his security-minded command were improbably unearthed at the end of the conflict by an obscure top-secret surveillance facility in the United States.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I**n the Hell of the Eastern Front: The Fate of a Young Soldier During the Fighting in Russia in WW2 *













*A Nazi infantryman recalls the horrors of combat against the Soviet Union in this WWII memoir as told to his son.*

Friedrich “Fritz” Sauer was posted to the Eastern Front in 1942. A soldier in the 132nd Infantry Division, he was deployed in Hitler’s grand invasion of Russia. But instead of the swift knockout blow the Germans had anticipated, Operation Barbarossa ground on for almost four years.

Sent first to the Crimea and then the region around Leningrad, Fritz experienced horrors of all kinds. In this memoir, Fritz recalls losing his best friend to a sniper, rescuing the body of a fallen comrade from No Man’s Land, enduring Soviet tank assaults, and his own wounding during a counterattack.

Fritz was later transferred to a tank assault regiment where, on a mission to contact another unit, he lost his way in the snow. After sheltering with a farmer’s family, Fritz headed west to flee the advancing Red Army. His subsequent journey home took many twists and turns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**uftwaffe Fighter Force: The View from the Cockpit *













*“A fascinating book” of thirty-four debriefings given by pilots and flight crew members—including the legendary German fighter ace Adolf Galland (HistoryOfWar.org).*

The Nazi air force pilot and crew members featured in this unusual collection divulge what was once highly-confidential information—including fighter tactics, aircraft technology and operations, and chain of command. Along with maps and diagrams, thirty rarely seen photographs are included featuring uniformed Luftwaffe officers, close-up shots of fighter planes, and the areas where the planes were authorized to carry out their missions.

This unique volume was compiled by acclaimed military historian David C. Isby and is extraordinarily comprehensive. To make it, Isby poured over accounts of the war given by members of the Luftwaffe shortly after the events they describe. Much of the information in the book has been shared for the first time, and, after a limited run, is finally back in print.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**efeat in the West *













Milton Shulman (1913 – 2004) was a Canadian author, film and theatre critic.
After the phoney war period Shulman signed up for the Canadian army, was commissioned as a second lieutenant in the Canadian Armoured Corps and posted to England in June 1943. Stationed in London as a captain he was assigned to the secret operational intelligence unit MI 14b, dealing with the order of battle of the Wehrmacht's formations.
He joined Canadian Army HQ three months before D-Day as a major and by the war's end he was an intelligence officer with the First Canadian Army. While still in uniform, he interviewed many of the captured German generals in the following months and years including Gerd von Rundstedt and Kurt Meyer. As a result of these interviews he wrote the classic Second World War military history Defeat in the West, published in London by Secker & Warburg in April 1947, and by Dutton in New York in January 1948.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*O**peration Texas Star: The Last American Battles of the Vietnam War: April - September, 1970 *













VIETNAMIZATION:
By April of 1970, President Nixon's program of 'Vietnamization' was well under way. More than 60,000 U.S. troops had already been shipped home and more were scheduled to be withdrawn by the end of 1970. An intensive training program was under way in an attempt to turn the Army of South Vietnam (known as the ARVN) into a self-sufficient fighting force capable of holding its own against the increasingly aggressive North Vietnamese Army troops (NVA) flooding into South Vietnam.

I CORPS TACTICAL ZONE:
The five northern-most provinces of South Vietnam formed the I Corps Tactical Zone (pronounced 'Eye-Core'). With the withdrawal of the 3rd Marine Division in early 1970, the famous 101st Airborne Division was given sole responsibility for operations in the I CTZ. The NVA were pouring into Quang Tri and Thua Thien Provinces from Laos and the 101st, equipped with hundreds of helicopters, was tasked with preventing the NVA from attacking the population centers along the South Vietnamese coast.

OPERATION TEXAS STAR
This operation, the last offensive operation by an American unit in Vietnam, was given to the 101st Airborne. All other American forces in Vietnam had been relegated to a defensive posture. Accordingly, the 1st and 3rd brigades of the division were moved into the interior of I Corps in an effort to disrupt the build-up of the NVA 304B and 324B Division's in the infamous A Shau Valley and in the jungle-covered mountains west of the Song Bo River and all the way to the Laotian border. From April through August, 1970, units of the 101st aggressively went after the 324B Division in the jungles of Quang Tri and Thua Thien provinces. Casualties were heavy on both sides, but the operation ended on September 1st with the 324B Division being forced to withdraw back into Laos to re-fit and re-arm. The 101st Airborne had bought vital time for the ARVN forces to finish their training and move into their new role of aggressive action against the NVA.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

1/29/22.

Currently $2 

*Out of the Silent Planet: (Space Trilogy, Book One) (The Space Trilogy 1)*













Just as readers have been transfixed by the stories, characters, and deeper meanings of Lewis's timeless tales in _The Chronicles of Narnia_, most find this same allure in his classic _Space Trilogy_. In these fantasy stories for adults, we encounter, once again, magical creatures, a world of wonders, epic battles, and revelations of transcendent truths.

_Out of the Silent Planet_ is the first novel in C. S. Lewis's classic science fiction trilogy. It tells the adventure of Dr. Ransom, a Cambridge academic, who is abducted and taken on a spaceship to the red planet of Malacandra, which he knows as Mars. His captors are plotting to plunder the planet's treasures and plan to offer Ransom as a sacrifice to the creatures who live there. Ransom discovers he has come from the "silent planet"—Earth—whose tragic story is known throughout the universe!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**tar Scavenger: The Complete Series Books 1-5 (Star Scavenger Series)*













*Firefly meets Indiana Jones in this epic sci-fi action-adventure with a unique alien-invasion twist. Read the complete 5-book series with over 650 global 5-star ratings as a single boxed set.
From book one:*
Hudson Powell had always been a drifter, but after his father died, he vowed to turn his life around. He quit freelancing as a starship pilot and joined the Relic Guardian Force as a 38-year-old rookie.

That was a big mistake.

The RGF police the alien wrecks that have been found on every portal world discovered in the last century. They make sure the relic hunters pay taxes on the priceless alien tech they scavenge from the hulks. The snag is that the RGF is corrupt. And Hudson’s training officer Logan Griff is the worst scumbag of the lot.

Pushed over the edge, Hudson stumbles upon the exhilarating world of the relic hunters and meets the equally intoxicating and deadly mercenary Tory Bellona.

Cast out from the RGF, Hudson Powell chooses a new path. But the discovery of a unique alien crystal will set events in motion that cannot be undone. People stopped asking where the alien hulks had come from. People stopped asking who created the portals, and why.

Hudson will discover that some alien relics are best left buried. One decision can change the course of an entire civilization. One discovery can change your life.

◆◆◆

*The series includes:*


Guardian Outcast
Orion Rises
Goliath Emerges
Union’s End
The Last Revocater


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Omega Taskforce: The Complete Series Box Set: A Military Space Opera Adventure*













_*The complete 6-book series as one box set. Over 1800 pages of enthralling sci-fi action*_

*- A brutal alien enemy. A black-ops taskforce, operating outside the rules of war -*

The Sa’Nerra were close to defeat, then everything changed. Armed with a neural weapon, the brutal alien warriors turned Fleet crew against their own. Entire warships went rogue. Suspicion and fear ran riot. Surrender seemed like the only option.

But Lucas Sterling knows that in the fight against the Sa’Nerra there is only victory or death.

As a black-ops Omega Captain, Sterling was selected for his cold-hearted ability to do whatever it takes to win, no matter the personal cost.

He knows that the only way to beat the Sa’Nerra is to fight like they do – without emotion, without boundaries and without mercy. Unburdened by the rules of war, the Omega Taskforce are humanity’s only hope against a seemingly unconquerable foe.

The fate of humanity rests in the hands of Captain Sterling and the Omega officers of the warship Invictus.

But when anyone could be the enemy, who can Sterling really trust?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ammoth *













*A “rollicking, bittersweet tale of time travel and ecology” from the Nebula and Hugo Award–winning author of the Gaea Trilogy (Publishers Weekly, starred review).*

“H. G. Wells meets _Jurassic Park_” in this novel about a multibillionaire, a time machine, and a baby woolly mammoth named Little Fuzzy (_The Best Reviews_).

The discovery of a perfectly preserved frozen mammoth in the Canadian wilderness gives wealthy visionary Howard Christian the opportunity of a lifetime: to clone it. But what really piques Christian’s curiosity is what he finds next to the mammoth: a metal box—and the mummified body of a man wearing a watch.

Working to discover the box’s purpose and clone the mammoth, a top physicist and an elephant veterinarian will be flung thousands of years into the past and back again—bringing a baby mammoth along for the ride—in this “imaginative and engaging” adventure that shows “Varley . . . in top form” (_San Francisco Chronicle_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Edge of Anarchy: A Post-Apocalyptic EMP Survival Thriller (Edge of Collapse Book 4)*













*As the world descends into anarchy, home means everything...*

Three weeks after the nation's power grid goes down, chaos reigns. Food supplies have dried up. Fuel is running low. And the bleak, brutal winter is relentless.

Fall Creek has forged a shaky peace, but the cost for safety is proving higher than some are willing to pay. The town is a powder keg waiting to explode.

Noah struggles to maintain order even as dissent and conflict threaten to destroy the community. With his son's safety hanging in the balance, the wrong choice could prove devastating.

For Hannah, home is finally within reach. But it won't be anything like she expected...

When the country goes dark, ordinary people find themselves facing the end of the world as they know it. With society collapsing before their eyes, they'll have to risk everything to protect their home and the people they love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*H**ow the West Was Won (Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures): A Novel*













*As part of the Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures series, this edition contains exclusive bonus materials!*

They came by river and by wagon train, braving the endless distances of the Great Plains and the icy passes of the Sierra Nevada. They were men like Linus Rawlings, a restless survivor of Indian country who’d headed east to see the ocean but left his heart—and his home—in the West. They were women like Lilith Prescott, a smart, spirited beauty who fled her family and fell for a gambling man in the midst of a frontier gold boom. These pioneering men and women sowed the seeds of a nation with their courage—and with their blood. Here is the story of how their paths would meet amid the epic struggle against fierce enemies and nature’s cruelty, to win for all time the rich and untamed West.

*Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures is a project created to release some of the author’s more unconventional manuscripts from the family archives.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE JENNY STARLING MYSTERIES BOOKS 1–4 four absolutely gripping whodunits full of twists (Cozy crime and suspense mystery box sets)*













*IN THIS FOUR-BOOK BOX SET:

BOOK 1: THE BIRTHDAY MYSTERY*
Jenny Starling is catering a birthday bash at a lavish country house. But a young man drowns before the guests have even arrived. Incredibly, the party goes ahead as planned. Until everyone gathers for a midnight toast and one guest drops down dead. Out of a long guestlist of suspects, who wanted them dead? Jenny Starling won’t stop until the murderer is found.

*BOOK 2: THE WINTER MYSTERY*
Jenny finds herself snowed-in for Christmas. But the family she’s cooking for are not full of festive spirit. In fact, they hate each other. When one of them is found dead — sprawled over the kitchen table — they all assume Jenny is behind it. Can she find the real murderer in time to clear her name?

*BOOK 3: THE RIVERBOAT MYSTERY*
Jenny gets a job on a luxury paddle steamer. Her boss is a wealthy businessman. All she has to do is cook for his small number of guests. But things quickly turn sour. Then Jenny discovers the body of one of the passengers in the store cupboard. Who wanted him dead and why?

*BOOK 4: THE CASTLE MYSTERY*
Jenny nets her dream job cooking for Lord and Lady Avonsleigh in a genuine castle. Then one of the help is found dead, stabbed through the heart with a bejeweled dagger. Lady Avonsleigh begs Jenny to help unravel the mystery. But how can she when none of the witnesses remember seeing a thing?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**HE COMPLETE MONICA NOBLE MURDER MYSTERIES three utterly gripping cozy mysteries box set (Cozy crime and suspense mystery box sets)*













*IN THIS THREE-BOOK BOX SET:

BOOK 1: THE VICARAGE MURDER*
No one throws a party like Monica Noble. On the guestlist for her latest soiree: a celebrity chef, an Oxford don, and a bitter divorcee. But as the drinks are flowing, a shotgun rings out. One of the guests is found dead. Can Monica solve the mystery before anyone else pays the ultimate price?

*BOOK 3: THE FLOWER SHOW MURDER*
Monica can’t tell a begonia from an azalea. Even so, she’s thrilled to judge the village flower show — until her fellow judge decides to smell the roses and drops dead. Everyone assumes he had a heart attack, but Monica knows they’re wrong. Can she catch up to the killer before he strikes again?

*BOOK 3: THE MANOR HOUSE MURDER*
Monica and her husband attend a conference at a swanky manor house hotel. But at the dinner table, the unthinkable happens. A guest drops dead. Who killed her? Suspicion falls on Monica’s husband. She knows he’s innocent, but the true killer is watching her every move. Can she unmask him in time to save her husband?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**icked Game (Wicked Series Book 1)*













*ONE BY ONE, THEY’LL DIE . . .*
Twenty years ago, wild child Jessie Brentwood vanished from St. Elizabeth’s high school. Most in Jessie’s tight circle of friends believed she simply ran away. Few suspected that Jessie was hiding a shocking secret—one that brought her into the crosshairs of a vicious killer . . .
* 
UNTIL THERE’S NO ONE LEFT . . .*
Two decades pass before a body is unearthed on school grounds and Jessie’s old friends reunite to talk. Most are sure that the body is Jessie’s, that the mystery of what happened to her has finally been solved. But soon, Jessie’s friends each begin to die in horrible, freak accidents that defy explanation . . .

*BUT HER . . .*
Becca Sutcliff has been haunted for years by unsettling visions of Jessie, certain her friend met with a grisly end. Now the latest deaths have her rattled. Becca can sense that an evil force is shadowing her too, waiting for just the right moment to strike. She feels like she’s going crazy. Is it all a coincidence—or has Jessie’s killer finally returned to finish what was started all those years ago?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

1/29/22

Currently $1.

*S**nare (Reykjavik Noir trilogy Book 1)*













*A young mother resorts to smuggling cocaine into Iceland, as she struggles to keep custody of her son, with devastating results ... First in the addictive, award-winning Reykjavik Noir Trilogy by the Queen of Iceland Noir.

Longlisted for the CWA International Dagger*

–––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

After a messy divorce, young mother Sonia is struggling to provide for herself and keep custody of her son. With her back to the wall, she resorts to smuggling cocaine into Iceland, and finds herself caught up in a ruthless criminal world.

As she desperately looks for a way out of trouble, she must pit her wits against her nemesis, Bragi, a customs officer, whose years of experience frustrate her new and evermore daring strategies. Things become even more complicated when Sonia embarks on a relationship with a woman, Agla. Once a high-level bank executive, Agla is currently being prosecuted in the aftermath of the Icelandic financial crash.

Set in a ReykjavÍk still covered in the dust of the EyjafjallajÖkull volcanic eruption, and with a dark, fast-paced and chilling plot and intriguing characters, _Snare_ is an outstandingly original and sexy Nordic crime thriller, from one of the most exciting new names in crime fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Trap (Reykjavik Noir trilogy Book 2)*













*When Sonja's son is kidnapped by her ruthless ex-husband, she's thrust back into the world of cocaine smuggling, but this time she's got a plan of her own... High-stakes jeopardy presides in book two of the dark and original, nail-bitingly fast-paced Reykjavik Noir trilogy...*


––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

Happily settled in Florida, Sonja believes she's finally escaped the trap set by unscrupulous drug lords. But when her son Tomas is taken, she's back to square one ... and Iceland.

Her lover, Agla, is awaiting sentencing for financial misconduct after the banking crash, and Sonja refuses to see her. And that's not all ... Agla owes money to some extremely powerful men, and they'll stop at nothing to get it back.

With her former nemesis, customs officer Bragi, on her side, Sonja puts her own plan into motion, to bring down the drug barons and her scheming ex-husband, and get Tomas back safely. But things aren't as straightforward as they seem, and Sonja finds herself caught in the centre of a trap that will put all of their lives at risk...

Set in Reykjavik – still covered in the dust of the EyjafjallajÖkull volcanic eruption and the aftermath of the banking crisis – _Trap_ is an award-winning, deliciously dark and outstandingly original slice of Nordic Noir, from one of Iceland's finest crime writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**age (Reykjavik Noir trilogy Book 3)*













*Drugs, smuggling, big money and political intrigue in Iceland rally with love, passion, murder and betrayal until the winner takes all ... in the masterful, explosive conclusion to the award-winning ReykjavÍk Noir trilogy...

Guardian Book of the Year
WINNER of the Best Icelandic Crime Novel of the Year*

*_*

The prison doors slam shut behind Agla, when her sentence ends, but her lover Sonja is not there to meet her.

As a group of foreign businessmen tries to draw Agla into an ingenious fraud that stretches from Iceland around the world, Agla and her former nemesis, MarÍa find the stakes being raised at a terrifying speed.
Ruthless drug baron Ingimar will stop at nothing to protect his empire, but he has no idea about the powder keg he is sitting on in his own home.

At the same time, a deadly threat to Sonya and her family brings her from London back to Iceland, where she needs to settle scores with longstanding adversaries if she wants to stay alive...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**amantha Moon Endgame: Including Books 17-22 in the Vampire for Hire Series, Plus Two Short Stories (Vampire for Hire Boxed Sets Book 3)*













*Books 17-22 in the #1 bestselling "Vampire for Hire" series of paranormal mysteries! Six epic novels (plus two short stories) in one huge collection. Buy or borrow it now!*

_What's inside:_

DEAD MOON (Book #17)
LOST MOON (Book #1
VAMPIRE DESTINY (Book #19)
INFINITE MOON (Book #20)
VAMPIRE EMPRESS (Book #21)
MOON ELDER (Book #22)
"Silver Hammer" (Short Story)
"One Swallow" (Short Story)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*W**eekend Warriors (Sisterhood Book 1) *













*First in the New York Times bestselling series featuring fierce female vigilantes—includes a bonus Sisterhood chapter and an interview with Fern Michaels!*

Life isn’t fair. Most women know it. But what can you do about it? Plenty . . . if you’re part of the Sisterhood. On the surface, these seven women are as different as can be—but each has had her share of bad luck, from cheating husbands to sexist colleagues to a legal system that often doesn’t do its job. Now, drawn together by tragedy, they’re forging a bond that will help them right the wrongs committed against them and discover an inner strength they didn’t know they had. Growing bolder with each act of justice, the Sisterhood is learning that when bad things happen, you can roll over and play dead . . . or you can get up fighting . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*V**endetta (Sisterhood Book 3) *













*Seven women glam up to take their enemies down—from the New York Times bestselling author whose “writing is as intriguing and fast paced as ever” (Booklist).*

Once upon a time there were seven very different women who had been broken but not beaten by life. In those tough days of healing, they became the Sisterhood, a group of devoted friends who vowed to change their lives, empower themselves, and be there for each other, no matter what. Now, they’re ready to answer the call for the woman who started it all, Myra Rutledge. 

Five years ago, Myra’s pregnant daughter was killed by a hit-and-run driver—the playboy son of an ambassador with diplomatic immunity. Myra was left to grieve while the murderer was free to return to his lavish lifestyle with no fear of ever having to pay for his crime. But not for much longer. As the air turns crisp in the Virginia hills around Myra’s lovely old farmhouse, the Sisterhood has gathered for a little creative planning, and what they have in mind is a gift for Myra of long-awaited and very sweet revenge . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Jury (Sisterhood Book 4) *













*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author. “Fast paced and jam-packed with action . . . will please fans of her bloodthirsty-for-a-good-cause women.”—Booklist*

_Tea. Sympathy. Revenge. The Sisterhood has their own style of justice . . . _

The women of the Sisterhood know life isn’t fair, but that doesn’t mean they have to like it—or let it pass. Instead, these best friends share their joys, troubles, triumphs, heartaches and one collective mission: to right wrongs and bring justice where it is desperately needed. Even reeling from loss of one of their own, the Sisterhood is always prepared to rally behind a new friend. 

For years, Paula Woodley has suffered the broken bones and shattered self-esteem caused by an abusive marriage. But what can she do? Her high-profile, Washington powerbroker husband is not a man to be crossed. Or so he thinks. The Sisterhood may not be an organization found in any of his memos, but he’s about to take a meeting with them—and they’ll be setting the agenda . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*We Own This City: A True Story of Crime, Cops, and Corruption*













*The astonishing true story of “one of the most startling police corruption scandals in a generation” (The New York Times), from the Pulitzer Prize–nominated reporter who exposed a gang of criminal cops and their yearslong plunder of an American city

COMING SOON AS AN HBO SERIES FROM THE WIRE CREATOR DAVID SIMON AND GEORGE PELECANOS

“A work of journalism that not only chronicles the rise and fall of a corrupt police unit but can stand as the inevitable coda to the half-century of disaster that is the American drug war.”—David Simon*
Baltimore, 2015. Riots are erupting across the city as citizens demand justice for Freddie Gray, a twenty-five-year-old Black man who has died under suspicious circumstances while in police custody. Drug and violent crime are surging, and Baltimore will reach its highest murder count in more than two decades: 342 homicides in a single year, in a city of just 600,000 people. Facing pressure from the mayor’s office—as well as a federal investigation of the department over Gray’s death—Baltimore police commanders turn to a rank-and-file hero, Sergeant Wayne Jenkins, and his elite plainclothes unit, the Gun Trace Task Force, to help get guns and drugs off the street. 

But behind these new efforts, a criminal conspiracy of unprecedented scale was unfolding within the police department. Entrusted with fixing the city’s drug and gun crisis, Jenkins chose to exploit it instead. With other members of the empowered Gun Trace Task Force, Jenkins stole from Baltimore’s citizens—skimming from drug busts, pocketing thousands in cash found in private homes, and planting fake evidence to throw Internal Affairs off their scent. Their brazen crime spree would go unchecked for years. The results were countless wrongful convictions, the death of an innocent civilian, and the mysterious death of one cop who was shot in the head, killed just a day before he was scheduled to testify against the unit.

In this urgent book, award-winning investigative journalist Justin Fenton distills hundreds of interviews, thousands of court documents, and countless hours of video footage to present the definitive account of the entire scandal. The result is an astounding, riveting feat of reportage about a rogue police unit, the city they held hostage, and the ongoing struggle between American law enforcement and the communities they are charged to serve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Anderson Tapes (The Edward X. Delaney Series) *













*The explosive Edgar Award–winning debut novel—told entirely through surveillance recordings, eyewitness reports, and other “official” documents—by New York Times bestselling author Lawrence Sanders*

_New York City. Summer 1968._Newly sprung from prison, professional burglar John Anderson is preparing for the biggest heist of his criminal career. The mark is a Manhattan luxury apartment building with the tony address of 535 East Seventy-Third Street. Enlisting a crew of scouts, con artists, and a getaway driver, Anderson orchestrates what he believes to be a foolproof plan. To pull off the big score, he needs one last thing: the permission of the local mafia, who expect a piece of the action. But no one inside Anderson’s operation knows that the police have recorded their conversations. The New York Police Department has hatched a plot of its own—but even its task force may not be enough to stop such a cunningly planned robbery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*R**un for Cover: A Novel (Michael Gannon Series Book 2) *













*“I've said this before, and I'll keep saying it - Michael Ledwidge is the real deal! You'll thank me for getting you to read Run for Cover. I read it in a day. Great characters, great storytelling, great Ledwidge." -James Patterson

The next installment in the pulse-pounding Gannon series, featuring murder, intrigue and a deadly new mystery that may just be his last…*

Fresh from a lethal entanglement with some of the deepest and darkest players in the global intelligence services, Michael Gannon heads to the safest place he can think of: deep in the wilds of Utah on the ranch of one of his oldest and closest war buddies.

But when his friend’s brother is found dead in the rocky foothills of Grand Teton, Gannon realizes there are some things more important than keeping your head down. Is his death just one in a string of grisly murders mysteriously occurring around national parks—or a part of something even more sinister?

Flushed from cover, Gannon soon finds himself teamed up with tenacious FBI agent Kit Hagen on the trail of a dangerous mystery and a head-on collision course with a ruthless killer whose skills at war are as deadly as they come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**hunderball (James Bond (Original Series) Book 9) *













Upon M’s insistence, James Bond takes a two-week respite in a secluded natural health spa. But amid the bland teas, tasteless yogurts, and the spine stretcher the guests lovingly call “The Rack,” Bond stumbles onto the trail of a lethal man with ties to a new secret organization called SPECTRE. When SPECTRE hijacks two A-bombs, a frantic global search for the weapons ensues, and M’s hunch that the plane containing the bombs will make a clean drop into the ocean sends Bond to the Bahamas to investigate.

On the island paradise, 007 finds a wealthy pleasure seeker’s treasure hunt and meets Domino Vitali, the gorgeous mistress of Emilio Largo, otherwise known as SPECTRE’s Number 1. But as powerful as Number 1 is, he works for someone else: Ernst Stavro Blofeld, a peculiar man with a deadly creative mind.

The ninth novel in Ian Fleming’s James Bond series, _Thunderball_ marks the beginnings of one of the most iconic villains in history, and the only match for the wits of James Bond.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**lood and Roses (A Beatrix Rose Thriller Book 3) *













Beatrix Rose has worked her way through her Kill List. Four are dead and just two remain. Her enemies know she’s coming. The hunter becomes the hunted.

In a thrilling conclusion to the breakneck trilogy, Beatrix and her daughter must fight them in North Africa, New York, and finally the swamps of North Carolina. It’s a lightning-paced roller-coaster of action that pits a deadly assassin against the might of the most powerful private army on the planet.

It’s long odds for Beatrix. And that’s just how she likes it.

*Revised edition: This edition of Blood and Roses includes editorial revisions.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*O**ne True Patriot: A Novel (Eric Steele, 3) *













*Special operative Eric Steele must stop a foreign assassin targeting top-tier U.S. military personnel and derail a strike aimed at the heart of America in this third electrifying military thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of All Out War, perfect for fans of Brad Thor, Vince Flynn, and Tom Clancy*

Two months after taking down terrorist Aleksandr Zakayev, Eric Steele is back in action. Though he is completing his Alpha assignments with the same deadly efficiency as always, he has lingering questions about his missing father—and his own future in the Program.

When Steele gets the alert that a fellow Alpha is in serious trouble, he rushes to Paris—only to arrive too late. Jonathan Raines, Stalker Six, is dead, the victim of a brutal attack. While on leave in the City of Light, Raines had met an attractive art historian who lured him into a trap. Before she vanished, the mysterious woman left a warning for anyone from the Alpha program who might follow her.

One of the best and most effective warriors in the top-secret Program, Steele has been trained to take on enemies, and no threat will deter him from avenging a fallen brother. But the killer won’t be easy to find. The search takes Steele around the world, from France, to the Adriatic coast of Italy, to the outskirts of Aleppo, Syria, and to a top-secret prison in Russia— where, unexpectedly, he finds more clues about his father—before finally taking him back to the streets of Washington, D.C.

No one is safe while the killer is on the loose, and the danger is heightened when Steele discovers intel that killing Alphas is just the beginning of a larger, more nefarious plot. The real target is much, much bigger—and it’s up to Steele to prevent catastrophe before he becomes the next elite warrior to fall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*U**ncharted (Blake Brier Thrillers Book 3) *













*When an old friend calls in a favor, Blake Brier has no choice but to accept.*

A runaway in over her head proves not what she seems. Brier must navigate _UNCHARTED_ waters if he's to bring her back alive.

The latest installment from _USA Today_ bestselling author L.T. Ryan & former Detective Gregory Scott, Blake Brier returns in the thrilling sequel to Unleashed.

*"A FIVE STAR story that grabs you immediately and you do not breathe until the book ends."*

When Blake Brier gets a call from FBI Special Agent Andrew Harrison asking for help, he's obligated to assist. Looking out for a family member in need whose daughter has run away, Harrison asks Brier if he can use his unofficial channels and unorthodox approach to bring this to resolution.

Brier agrees, but after arriving quickly finds there's a lot more going on in the sleepy New England town. If he's not careful, he might end up among the missing.

Lives hang in the balance as Brier's investigation guides him into uncharted territory. And if he's not careful, he may never find his way back.

*Uncharted pits Brier against a deadly adversary unlike any other he's faced.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Origin of Names, Words and Everything in Between *













*The bestselling reference that, “from the casually curious to etymology junkies . . . will have something for everyone.” —William C. Fox of the YouTube channel The Exploration with William C. Fox*

What is something that literally everything in existence has in common? It all has a name! With _The Origin of Names, Words and Everything in Between_, you can learn the origins of these monikers. From countries and cities to toys and animals to even planets, learn the etymology of interesting words in a fun and entertaining way.

Learning doesn’t have to be boring. With his fun sense of humor, Patrick Foote—of the YouTube channel _Name Explain_—explains each appellation with jokes and quips you’re bound to enjoy. Full of pictures and packed with great information, _The Origin of Names, Words and Everything in Between_ does exactly what it says it does—it explains the origin of names in a fun and easy-to-digest way. After reading this book, you will:

Know why, exactly, Russia is called Russia
Be able to entertain yourself and your friends with interesting fun facts
Discover the origins of the names of planets, animals, countries, and much more


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Body: A Guide for Occupants*













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Bill Bryson, bestselling author of A Short History of Nearly Everything, takes us on a head-to-toe tour of the marvel that is the human body—with a new afterword for this edition.*

Bill Bryson once again proves himself to be an incomparable companion as he guides us through the human body—how it functions, its remarkable ability to heal itself, and (unfortunately) the ways it can fail. Full of extraordinary facts (your body made a million red blood cells since you started reading this) and irresistible Brysonesque anecdotes, The Body will lead you to a deeper understanding of the miracle that is life in general and you in particular.

As Bill Bryson writes, “We pass our existence within this wobble of flesh and yet take it almost entirely for granted.” _The Body_ will cure that indifference with generous doses of wondrous, compulsively readable facts and information. As addictive as it is comprehensive, this is Bryson at his very best, a must-read owner’s manual for every body.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he White Ship: Conquest, Anarchy and the Wrecking of Henry I’s Dream*













*THE #2 SUNDAY TIMES BESTSELLER*

*‘As gripping as any thriller. History doesn't get any better than this’ BILL BRYSON
’A brilliant read … Game of Thrones but in the real world’ ANTHONY HOROWITZ*

PICKED AS A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR 2020 BY THE _DAILY TELEGRAPH_, THE _GUARDIAN_, THE _DAILY MAIL_ AND THE _DAILY EXPRESS_.

The sinking of the _White Ship_ in 1120 is one of the greatest disasters England has ever suffered. In one catastrophic night, the king’s heir and the flower of Anglo-Norman society were drowned and the future of the crown was thrown violently off course.

In a riveting narrative, Charles Spencer follows the story from the Norman Conquest through to the decades that would become known as the Anarchy: a civil war of untold violence that saw families turn in on each other with English and Norman barons, rebellious Welsh princes and the Scottish king all playing a part in a desperate game of thrones. All because of the loss of one vessel – the _White Ship_ – the medieval _Titanic_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Creation of Anne Boleyn: A New Look at England's Most Notorious Queen *













Part biography, part cultural history, _The Creation of Anne Boleyn_ is a fascinating reconstruction of Anne’s life and an illuminating look at her afterlife in the popular imagination. Why is Anne so compelling? Why has she inspired such extreme reactions? What did she really look like? Was she the flaxen-haired martyr of Romantic paintings or the raven-haired seductress of twenty-first-century portrayals? (Answer: neither.) And perhaps the most provocative questions concern Anne’s death more than her life. How could Henry order the execution of a once beloved wife? Drawing on scholarship and critical analysis, Bordo probes the complexities of one of history’s most infamous relationships.

Bordo also shows how generations of polemicists, biographers, novelists, and filmmakers imagined and re-imagined Anne: whore, martyr, cautionary tale, proto “mean girl,” feminist icon, and everything in between. In this lively book, Bordo steps off the well-trodden paths of Tudoriana to expertly tease out the human being behind the competing mythologies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*K**nights of Spain, Warriors of the Sun: Hernando de Soto and the South's Ancient Chiefdoms *













*The 20th anniversary edition of the study that first revealed De Soto’s path across the 16th century American South includes a forward by Robbie Ethridge*

Between 1539 and 1542, the Spanish explorer Hernando de Soto led a small army on an expedition of almost four thousand miles across Southeastern America. De Soto’s path had been one of history’s most intriguing mysteries until the publication of _Knights of Spain, Warriors of the Sun_. Using a new route reconstruction, anthropologist Charles Hudson maps the story of the de Soto expedition, tying the route to a number of specific archaeological sites.

De Soto’s journey cut a bloody and indelible swath across both the landscape and native cultures in a quest for gold and glory. The desperate Spanish army followed the sunset from Florida to Texas before abandoning its mission. De Soto’s one triumph was that he was the first European to explore the vast region that would be the American South. But in 1542, he died a broken man on the banks of the Mississippi River.

In this classic text, Hudson masterfully chronicles both De Soto’s expedition and the native societies he visited. The narrative unfolds against the exotic backdrop of a now extinct social and geographic landscape. A blending of archaeology, history, and historical geography, this is a monumental study of the sixteenth-century Southeast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*N**apoleon's Hemorrhoids: And Other Small Events That Changed History*













Hilarious, fascinating, and a roller coaster of dizzying, historical what-ifs, _Napoleon’s Hemorrhoids_ is a potpourri for serious historians and casual history buffs. In one of Phil Mason’s many revelations, you’ll learn that Communist jets were two minutes away from opening fire on American planes during the Cuban missile crisis, when they had to turn back as they were running out of fuel. You’ll discover that before the Battle of Waterloo, Napoleon’s painful hemorrhoids prevented him from mounting his horse to survey the battlefield. You’ll learn that an irate blacksmith threw his hammer at a fox and missed, hitting a rock and revealing the largest vein of silver ever discovered, thus changing the finances of Canada forever. Interestingly, Charlton Heston was cast as Moses in _The Ten Commandments_ because his broken nose made him look like Michelangelo’s famous sculpture of Moses. Finally, no one knows Einstein’s last words. They were in German, a language his nurse did not speak.

A treasure trove filled with fascinating anecdotes about the tiny ripples that created big waves in history, _Napoleon’s Hemorrhoids_ is much more than just a trivial fact book; it is an astonishing historical-fate book revealing how our most famous incidents, best-loved works of art, and most accepted historical outcomes are simply twists of fate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*K**ennedy and Roosevelt: The Uneasy Alliance *













*The revealing story of Franklin Roosevelt, Joe Kennedy, and a political alliance that changed history, from a New York Times–bestselling author.*

When Franklin Roosevelt ran for president in 1932, he gained the support of Joseph Kennedy, a little-known businessman with Wall Street connections. Instrumental in Roosevelt’s victory, their partnership began a longstanding alliance between two of America’s most ambitious power brokers.

Kennedy worked closely with FDR as the first chairman of the Securities and Exchange Commission, and later as ambassador to Great Britain. But at the outbreak of World War II, sensing a threat to his family and fortune, Kennedy lobbied against American intervention—putting him in direct conflict with Roosevelt’s intentions. Though he retreated from the spotlight to focus on the political careers of his sons, Kennedy’s relationship with Roosevelt would eventually come full circle in 1960, when Franklin Roosevelt Jr. campaigned for John F. Kennedy’s presidential win.

With unprecedented access to Kennedy’s private diaries as well as firsthand interviews with Roosevelt’s family and White House aides, _New York Times_–bestselling author Michael Beschloss—called “the nation’s leading presidential historian” by _Newsweek_—presents an insightful study in contrasts. Roosevelt, the scion of a political dynasty, had a genius for the machinery of government; Kennedy, who built his own fortune, was a political outsider determined to build a dynasty of his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**torm Clouds over the Pacific, 1931–1941 (War in the Far East Book 1)*













*“An excellent primer about World War II in Asia prior to the involvement of the United States”—part one of a fascinating history trilogy (New York Journal of Books).*

_War in the Far East_ is a trilogy of books offering the most complete narrative yet written about the Pacific Theater of World War II, and the first truly international treatment of the epic conflict. Historian Peter Harmsen weaves together a complex and revealing narrative, including facets of the war that are often overlooked in historic narratives. He explores the war in subarctic conditions on the Aleutians; details the mass starvations in China, Indochina, and India; and offers a range of perspectives on the war experience, from the Oval Office to the blistering sands of Peleliu.

_Storm Clouds Over the Pacific_ begins the story long before Pearl Harbor, showing how the war can only be understood if ancient hatreds and long-standing geopolitics are taken into account. Harmsen demonstrates how Japan and China’s ancient enmity led to increased tensions in the 1930s, which, in turn, exploded into conflict in 1937.

The battles of Shanghai and Nanjing were followed by the Battle of Taierzhuang in 1938, China’s only major victory. A war of attrition continued up to 1941, the year when Japan made the momentous decision to pursue all-out war. The infamous attack on Pearl Harbor catapulted the United States into the war, as the Japanese also overran British and Dutch territories throughout the western Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*9**99: The Extraordinary Young Women of the First Official Jewish Transport to Auschwitz *













*A PEN America Literary Award Finalist
A Goodreads Choice Awards Nominee
An Amazon Best of the Year Selection

The untold story of some of WW2’s most hidden figures and the heartbreaking tragedy that unites them all. Readers of Born Survivors and A Train Near Magdeburg will devour the tragic tale of the first 999 women in Auschwitz concentration camp. This is the hauntingly resonant true story that everyone should know.*

On March 25, 1942, nearly a thousand young, unmarried Jewish women, many of them teenagers, boarded a train in Poprad, Slovakia. Believing they were going to work in a factory for a few months, they were eager to report for government service and left their parents’ homes wearing their best clothes and confidently waving good-bye. Instead, the young women were sent to Auschwitz. Only a few would survive. Now acclaimed author Heather Dune Macadam reveals their stories, drawing on extensive interviews with survivors, and consulting with historians, witnesses, and relatives of those first deportees to create an important addition to Holocaust literature and women’s history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No Better Place to Die: Ste-Mère Eglise, June 1944: The Battle for La Fière Bridge*













*This “outstanding memoir” of a WWII soldier’s experience at Normandy gives “a fuller picture of what the 82nd [Airborne] accomplished on D-Day” (WWII History).*

In the dark early hours of D-Day, nearly every airborne unit missed its drop zone, creating a kaleidoscope of small-unit combat. Fortunately for the Allies, the 505th Regimental Combat Team of the 82nd Airborne Division hit near its drop zone. Its task was to seize the vital crossroads of Sainte Mère Eglise and to hold the bridge over the Merderet River at nearby La Fière. The paratroopers reached the bridge only to be met by waves of German tanks and infantry. Reinforced by glider troops, the 505th not only held the vital bridge for three days but launched a counterattack to secure their objective once and for all, albeit at gruesome cost.

In _No Better Place to Die_, WWII veteran Robert M. Murphy provides a personal chronicle of countless acts of heroism by the men of the 505th. No World War II veteran is better known in 82nd Airborne circles than Robert M. “Bob” Murphy. A Pathfinder and member of A Company, 505th PIR, Bob was wounded three times in action, and made all four combat jumps with his regiment, fighting in Sicily, Italy, Normandy, and Holland. He was decorated for valor for his role at La Fière and is a Chevalier of the French Legion of Honor. After the war, he was instrumental in establishing the 505th RCT Association.

*A selection of the Military Book Club.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Pink Mist*











John Bercaw’s journey to Vietnam started at the beginning of the Korean War when, as a young boy, he thrilled to see his first helicopter as it defied gravity and common sense by flying. A circuitous route through troubled teenage years and four years in the Marines led him to Fort Wolters, Texas, and the US Army’s Warrant Officer Rotary Wing Aviation Course. For the first time in his life, he felt a deep sense of belonging. John’s successful struggle to master the beast called helicopter earned him an all-expense-paid trip to South Vietnam and the opportunity to prove himself as a combat pilot. His year of war was not as expected. Awed by the lush landscapes of Vietnam and the unexpected moments of war’s savage beauty, Bercaw changed his mind about war and its effect on the men who fought in it. He found himself able to overcome fear and doubt in combat and do his job to the best of his ability. Based on the books he had read and the movies he had seen, he had not anticipated the addiction to the highs and lows brought on by the intensity of war. The difficult part came at the end. Leaving Vietnam before the war was over, the sudden end to the daily adrenalin rushes and the sense of being part of something important—aggravated by the shameful reception experienced by all returning veterans—initiated a period of depression that haunted him for years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Other Vietnam War: A Helicopter Pilot's Life in Vietnam *













Each of us who served in Vietnam was the guy next door, the average Joe, not a hero. The boy who might date your daughter or sister. The young man who might mow your yard. In Vietnam, we weren’t out to be heroes. We just did our jobs.

For a helicopter pilot, each day was like all the others. You flew the mission and never stopped to think that it might be your last. You didn’t think about the bullet holes in the helicopter, the cracks in the tail boom, or about any of it until night, lying in bed when you couldn’t think of anything else.

The Other Vietnam War is the story of the introduction to a new country, a backward culture, the perils of a combat zone, and the effects on a young lieutenant fresh out of flight school. It does not labor the reader with pages of white-knuckle adventures, as so many other fine books about the Vietnam War do. It instead focuses on the internal battle each soldier fought with himself to make sense of where he was, why he was there, and if he was good enough.

The administrative duties of Commissioned officers, while tame compared to the exploits of valiant pilots who wrote about them, caused a deep introspection into life and its value in an enigmatic place like Vietnam. Aside from the fear, excitement, deliverance, and denial that each pilot faced, the inner battle he fought with himself took its toll. Some of us thought we’d find glory. But many of us discovered there is no glory in war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

1/29/22

Currently $2.

*W**e Were Soldiers Once . . . and Young: Ia Drang—The Battle That Changed the War in Vietnam *













*New York Times Bestseller: A “powerful and epic story . . . the best account of infantry combat I have ever read” (Col. David Hackworth, author of About Face).*

In November 1965, some 450 men of the First Battalion, Seventh Cavalry, under the command of Lt. Col. Harold Moore, were dropped into a small clearing in the Ia Drang Valley. They were immediately surrounded by 2,000 North Vietnamese soldiers. Three days later, only two and a half miles away, a sister battalion was brutally slaughtered. Together, these actions at the landing zones X-Ray and Albany constituted one of the most savage and significant battles of the Vietnam War. They were the first major engagements between the US Army and the People’s Army of Vietnam.

How these Americans persevered—sacrificing themselves for their comrades and never giving up—creates a vivid portrait of war at its most devastating and inspiring. Lt. Gen. Moore and Joseph L. Galloway—the only journalist on the ground throughout the fighting—interviewed hundreds of men who fought in the battle, including the North Vietnamese commanders. Their poignant account rises above the ordeal it chronicles to depict men facing the ultimate challenge, dealing with it in ways they would have once found unimaginable. It reveals to us, as rarely before, man’s most heroic and horrendous endeavor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

1/30/22.

Currently $1.

*S**pace Outlaw Box Set (Book 1-5): An Epic Sci-Fi Adventure *












*Fans of Firefly, Guardians of the Galaxy, and Cowboy Bebop are snapping up this new action-packed Space Opera book series.*

*_*

*Phoenix Jones is a survivor.*

Locked away for a crime he didn’t commit, he must find a way to escape the most notorious prison in all known space if he wants his family to live.

Now, he must do the unthinkable and escape a prison that only holds death. 

To do that he needs help and he needs it fast. 

But can he rely on the most feared bounty hunter in the galaxy, a crazed scientist, a plucky engineer and a backstabbing thief, to get the job done?

There’s only one way to find out, but is he willing to bet his life on it?



*Space Outlaw is an action-packed sci-fi adventure like no other. In a series reviewers describe as, “laugh out loud funny, heartbreaking, adrenaline-fuelled, with a great cast of characters that will leave you wanting more with each turn of the page.”*

With over 2,000 pages, this bundle includes the first five books in the Space Outlaw Series.

Includes:

Breakout

Stranded

Revenge

Repercussions

Hostage


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he More Things Change (Star Trek: The Original Series) *













*A thrilling e-novella based on Star Trek: The Original Series!*

Six months after the events of _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_, Doctor Christine Chapel and Spock must save the life of an ailing Audrid Dax, her true nature as a Trill having remained a mystery until now. But after an unknown vessel attacks their shuttle, a risky game of cat-and-mouse may be the only way to save all their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**tar Trek: The Original Series: The Weight of Worlds *













The Ephrata Institute is an intellectual think tank at the outer fringes of the final frontier. Dedicated to the arts and sciences, the Institute seems an unlikely target for an invasion, but it proves easy pickings when the Crusade comes from beyond, determined to impose its harsh, unbending Truth on all the worlds of the Federation. Armed with weaponized gravity, the alien Crusaders will stop at nothing to rescue the universe from its myriad beliefs . . . even if it means warping the mind and soul of every sentient being they encounter.

Responding to an urgent distress signal, Captain James T. Kirk and the crew of the _U.S.S. Enterprise _soon find themselves in conflict with the Crusade, and facing individual challenges. When Kirk and Spock are transported to the Crusade’s distant homeland to confront the source of the invasion, Sulu finds himself trapped behind enemy lines, while Lieutenant Uhura is faced with possibly the most difficult decisions of her career.

As the Crusade sets its sights beyond Ephrata IV, it is up to the _Enterprise _and its besieged crew to keep freedom of thought from being crushed beneath the weight of worlds!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Eye of Minds (The Mortality Doctrine, Book One) *













*The world is virtual, but the danger is real in book one of the bestselling Mortality Doctrine series, the next phenomenon from the author of the Maze Runner series, James Dashner. 

Includes a sneak peek of The Fever Code, the highly-anticipated conclusion to the Maze Runner series—the novel that finally reveals how the maze was built!*

The VirtNet offers total mind and body immersion, and the more hacking skills you have, the more fun it is. Why bother following the rules when it’s so easy to break them? But some rules were made for a reason. Some technology is too dangerous to fool with. And one gamer has been doing exactly that, with murderous results.
The government knows that to catch a hacker, you need a hacker. And they’ve been watching Michael. If he accepts their challenge, Michael will need to go off the VirtNet grid, to the back alleys and corners of the system human eyes have never seen—and it’s possible that the line between game and reality will be blurred forever.

The author who brought you the #1 _New York Times_ bestselling MAZE RUNNER series and two #1 movies—_The Maze Runner_ and _The Scorch Trials_—now brings you an electrifying adventure trilogy an edge-of-your-seat adventure that takes you into a world of hyperadvanced technology, cyber terrorists, and gaming beyond your wildest dreams . . . and your worst nightmares.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stranger Things: Darkness on the Edge of Town: An Official Stranger Things Novel*













*Chief Jim Hopper reveals long-awaited secrets to Eleven about his old life as a police detective in New York City, confronting his past before the events of the hit show Stranger Things. *

*Christmas, Hawkins, 1984.* All Chief Jim Hopper wants is to enjoy a quiet first Christmas with Eleven, but his adopted daughter has other plans. Over Hopper’s protests, she pulls a cardboard box marked “New York” out of the basement—and the tough questions begin. Why did Hopper leave Hawkins all those years ago? What does “Vietnam” mean? And why has he never talked about New York?

Although he’d rather face a horde of demogorgons than talk about his own past, Hopper knows that he can’t deny the truth any longer. And so begins the story of the incident in New York—the last big case before everything changed. . . .

*Summer, New York City, 1977*. Hopper is starting over after returning home from Vietnam. A young daughter, a caring wife, and a new beat as an NYPD detective make it easy to slip back into life as a civilian. But after shadowy federal agents suddenly show up and seize the files about a series of brutal, unsolved murders, Hopper takes matters into his own hands, risking everything to discover the truth.

Soon Hopper is undercover among New York’s notorious street gangs. But just as he’s about to crack the case, a blackout rolls across the boroughs, plunging Hopper into a darkness deeper than any he’s faced before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**lack Canary: Breaking Silence (DC Icons Series) *













*THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING SERIES!*

*DC Icons continues with the first-ever YA origin story of superhero Black Canary, from the internationally bestselling author Alexandra Monir. In this thrilling novel, Dinah Lance's voice is her weapon. And in a near-future world where women have no rights, she won't hesitate to use everything she has--including her song--to fight back.*

Dinah Lance was eight years old when she overheard the impossible: the sound of a girl _singing._ It was something she was never meant to hear--not in her lifetime and not in Gotham City, taken over by the vicious, patriarchal Court of Owls. The sinister organization rules Gotham City as a dictatorship and has stripped women of everything--their right to work, to make music, to learn, to be free.

Now seventeen, Dinah can't forget that haunting sound, and she's beginning to discover that her own voice is just as powerful. But singing is forbidden--a one-way route to a certain death sentence. Fighting to balance her father's desire to keep her safe, a blossoming romance with mysterious new student Oliver Queen, and her own need to help other women and girls rise up, Dinah wonders if her song will finally be heard. And will her voice be powerful enough to destroy the Court of Owls once and for all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Stand *













This is the way the world ends: with a nanosecond of computer error in a Defense Department laboratory and a million casual contacts that form the links in a chain letter of death.

And here is the bleak new world of the day after: a world stripped of its institutions and emptied of 99 percent of its people. A world in which a handful of panicky survivors choose sides -- or are chosen. A world in which good rides on the frail shoulders of the 108-year-old Mother Abigail -- and the worst nightmares of evil are embodied in a man with a lethal smile and unspeakable powers: Randall Flagg, the dark man.

In 1978 Stephen King published _The Stand_, the novel that is now considered to be one of his finest works. But as it was first published, _The Stand_ was incomplete, since more than 150,000 words had been cut from the original manuscript.

Now Stephen King's apocalyptic vision of a world blasted by plague and embroiled in an elemental struggle between good and evil has been restored to its entirety. _The Stand_ : _The Complete And Uncut Edition_ includes more than five hundred pages of material previously deleted, along with new material that King added as he reworked the manuscript for a new generation. It gives us new characters and endows familiar ones with new depths. It has a new beginning and a new ending. What emerges is a gripping work with the scope and moral complexity of a true epic.

For hundreds of thousands of fans who read _The Stand_ in its original version and wanted more, this new edition is Stephen King's gift. And those who are reading _The Stand_ for the first time will discover a triumphant and eerily plausible work of the imagination that takes on the issues that will determine our survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**itter Lemons of Cyprus: Life on a Mediterranean Island *











*From the New York Times–bestselling author of the Alexandria Quartet: “A superlative piece of . . . writing . . . rooted in the Mediterranean scene” (Time).*

In 1953, as the British Empire relaxes its grip upon the world, the island of Cyprus bucks for independence. Some cry for union with Athens, others for an arrangement that would split the island down the middle, giving half to the Greeks and the rest to the Turks. For centuries, the battle for the Mediterranean has been fought on this tiny spit of land, and now Cyprus threatens to rip itself in half. Into this escalating conflict steps Lawrence Durrell—poet, novelist, and a former British government official. After years serving the Crown in the Balkans, he yearns for a return to the island lifestyle of his youth. With humor, grace, and passable Greek, Durrell buys a house, secures a job, and settles in for quiet living, happy to put up his feet until the natives begin to consider wringing his neck. More than a travel memoir, this is an elegant picture of island life in a changing world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants (Sisterhood Series Book 1)*













*The first novel in the wildly popular #1 New York Times bestselling Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants series, from the author of The Whole Thing Together and The Here and Now.*

Some friends just fit together.

Once there was a pair of pants. Just an ordinary pair of jeans. But these pants, the Traveling Pants, went on to do great things. This is the story of the four friends—Lena, Tibby, Bridget, and Carmen—who made it possible.

Pants = love. Love your pals. Love yourself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**ummer Island: A Novel *













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The author of the cherished bestseller On Mystic Lake returns with a poignant, funny, luminous novel about a mother and daughter--the complex ties that bind them, the past that separates them, and the healing that comes with forgiveness.

“[Kristin] Hannah is superb at delving into the characters' psyches and delineating nuances of feeling.”—Washington Post Book World*

Years ago, Nora Bridge walked out on her marriage and left her daughters behind. She has since become a famous radio talk-show host and newspaper columnist beloved for her moral advice. Her youngest daughter, Ruby, is a struggling comedienne who uses her famous mother as fuel for her bitter, cynical humor. When the tabloids unearth a scandalous secret from Nora's past, their estrangement suddenly becomes dramatic: Nora is injured in an accident and a glossy magazine offers Ruby a fortune to write a tell-all about her mother. Under false pretenses, Ruby returns home to take care of the woman she hasn't spoken to for almost a decade.

Nora insists they retreat to Summer Island in the San Juans, to the lovely old house on the water where Ruby grew up, a place filled with childhood memories of love and joy and belonging. There Ruby is also reunited with her first love and his brother. Once, the three of them had been best friends, inseparable. Until the summer that Nora had left and everyone's hearts had been broken. . . .

What began as an expose evolves, as Ruby writes, into an exploration of her family's past. Nora is not the woman Ruby has hated all these years. Witty, wise, and vulnerable, she is desperate to reconcile with her daughter. As the magazine deadline draws near and Ruby finishes what has begun to seem to her an act of brutal betrayal, she is forced to grow up and at last to look at her mother--and herself--through the eyes of a woman. And she must, finally, allow herself to love.

_Summer Island_ is a beautiful novel, funny, tender, sad, and ultimately triumphant.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Secret History (Vintage Contemporaries) *













*INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER • A contemporary literary classic and "an accomplished psychological thriller ... absolutely chilling" (Village Voice), from the Pulitzer Prize-winning author of The Goldfinch.*

Under the influence of their charismatic classics professor, a group of clever, eccentric misfits at an elite New England college discover a way of thinking and living that is a world away from the humdrum existence of their contemporaries. But when they go beyond the boundaries of normal morality their lives are changed profoundly and forever, and they discover how hard it can be to truly live and how easy it is to kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*M**idnight in the Garden of Good and Evil *













*“Elegant and wicked.... [This] might be the first true-crime book that makes the reader want to book a bed and breakfast for an extended weekend at the scene of the crime." —The New York Times Book Review*

Shots rang out in Savannah's grandest mansion in the misty,early morning hours of May 2, 1981. Was it murder or self-defense? For nearly a decade, the shooting and its aftermath reverberated throughout this hauntingly beautiful city of moss-hung oaks and shaded squares. John Berendt's sharply observed, suspenseful, and witty narrative reads like a thoroughly engrossing novel, and yet it is a work of nonfiction. Berendt skillfully interweaves a hugely entertaining first-person account of life in this isolated remnant of the Old South with the unpredictable twists and turns of a landmark murder case.

It is a spellbinding story peopled by a gallery of remarkable characters: the well-bred society ladies of the Married Woman's Card Club; the turbulent young ******* gigolo; the hapless recluse who owns a bottle of poison so powerful it could kill every man, woman, and child in Savannah; the aging and profane Southern belle who is the "soul of pampered self-absorption"; the uproariously funny black drag queen; the acerbic and arrogant antiques dealer; the sweet-talking, piano-playing con artist; young blacks dancing the minuet at the black debutante ball; and Minerva, the voodoo priestess who works her magic in the graveyard at midnight. These and other Savannahians act as a Greek chorus, with Berendt revealing the alliances, hostilities, and intrigues that thrive in a town where everyone knows everyone else.

_Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil_ is a sublime and seductive reading experience. Brilliantly conceived and masterfully written, this enormously engaging portrait of a most beguiling Southern city has become a modern classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Honjin Murders (Detective Kindaichi Mysteries Book 28 )*













*One of Japan's greatest classic murder mysteries, introducing their best loved detective, translated into English for the first time*

In the winter of 1937, the village of Okamura is abuzz with excitement over the forthcoming wedding of a son of the grand Ichiyanagi family. But amid the gossip over the approaching festivities, there is also a worrying rumour - it seems a sinister masked man has been asking questions around the village.

Then, on the night of the wedding, the Ichiyanagi household are woken by a terrible scream, followed by the sound of eerie music. Death has come to Okamura, leaving no trace but a bloody samurai sword, thrust into the pristine snow outside the house. Soon, amateur detective Kosuke Kindaichi is on the scene to investigate what will become a legendary murder case, but can this scruffy sleuth solve a seemingly impossible crime?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Inugami Curse (Detective Kindaichi Mysteries Book 29)*













*A fiendish classic murder mystery, from one of Japan's greatest crime writers, featuring the country's best-loved detective*

In 1940s Japan, the wealthy head of the Inugami clan dies, and his family eagerly await the reading of the will. But no sooner are its strange details revealed than a series of bizarre, gruesome murders begins. Detective Kindaichi must unravel the clan's terrible secrets of forbidden liaisons, monstrous cruelty, and hidden identities to find the murderer, and lift the curse wreaking its bloody revenge on the Inugamis.

_The Inugami Curse_ is a fiendish, intricately plotted classic mystery from a giant of Japanese crime writing, starring the legendary detective Kosuke Kindaichi.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*F**rozen Souls: An addictive crime thriller packed with suspense (Detective Ellie Reeves Book 4) *













*She looked like an angel. She lay perfectly still, silky blonde hair falling to her pale shoulders. Icicles clung to her eyelashes as snowflakes fluttered to the frozen ground, burying her body.*

As a snowstorm wreaks havoc in the mountain town of Crooked Creek, a woman is found buried in ice. *Detective Ellie Reeves* is first on the scene. Examining the body, she finds frozen blonde hair, pink nail polish and a silver heart necklace engraved with _Mine Forever_.

*Ellie* has first-hand experience of the monsters that lurk in the mountains––her childhood is testament to that. She vows to catch this one, but she’s up against the brutal weather, with snow covering footprints and making forensics impossible.

Frantically trawling through missing-person’s reports, Ellie identifies the victim. *Nadine Houser* disappeared eleven years ago. Where has she been all this time? Why was she only murdered now?

As storm clouds roll in, another girl is reported missing. Ellie retraces the steps of *Ginger Weston* who was renting a cabin in the mountains. She discovers a gold chain in the snow, spotted with blood. The killer is accelerating, and it’s just a matter of time before more innocent lives are robbed.

With the town blaming Ellie for the missing girl on her watch, and everyone fearing for their safety of their daughters, it’s down to Ellie to solve the toughest case of her career. But when the killer comes after her, will she live to save Crooked Creek from its ruthless monster?

*A totally gripping read that will get your pulse pounding as you flip through the pages! Perfect for fans of Lisa Regan, Melinda Leigh and Kendra Elliot.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*K**illing November *












*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of How to Hang a Witch comes a thriller set at a secretive boarding school where students are trained to carry on family legacies that have built--and toppled--empires. Think Umbrella Academy with teenage assassins.*

_November is as good as dead. She just doesn't know it yet._

At the international Academy Absconditi, there's no electricity, no internet, and an archaic eye-for-an-eye punishment system. Classes range from knife throwing and poisons to the art of deception. And the students? All silver-spoon descendants of the world's most elite strategists--training to become assassins, spies, and master impersonators.
One is a virtuoso of accents--and never to be trusted. Another is a vicious fighter determined to exploit November's weaknesses. And then there's the boy with the mesmerizing eyes and a secret agenda.
November doesn't know how an ordinary girl like her fits into the school's complicated legacy. But when a student is murdered, she'll need to separate her enemies from her allies before the crime gets pinned on her . . . or she becomes the killer's next victim.

From _New York Times_ bestselling author Adriana Mather comes the first book in a thrilling new series that will leave you breathless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I **Heard You Paint Houses: Frank "The Irishman" Sheeran & Closing the Case on Jimmy Hoffa *













*New York Times Bestseller — #1 True Crime Bestseller

The inspiration for the major motion picture, THE IRISHMAN.

“Sheeran’s confession that he killed Hoffa in the manner described in the book is supported by the forensic evidence, is entirely credible, and solves the Hoffa mystery.” — Michael Baden M.D., former Chief Medical Examiner of the City of New York

“It’s all true.” — New York Police Department organized crime homicide detective Joe Coffey

**Includes an Epilogue and a Conclusion that detail substantial post-publication corroboration of Frank Sheeran's confessions to the killings of Jimmy Hoffa and Joey Gallo.*

"I heard you paint houses" are the first words Jimmy Hoffa ever spoke to Frank "the Irishman" Sheeran. To paint a house is to kill a man. The paint is the blood that splatters on the walls and floors. In the course of nearly five years of recorded interviews, Frank Sheeran confessed to Charles Brandt that he handled more than twenty-five hits for the mob, and for his friend Hoffa. He also provided intriguing information about the Mafia's role in the murder of JFK.

Sheeran learned to kill in the US Army, where he saw an astonishing 411 days of active combat duty in Italy during World War II. After returning home he became a hustler and hit man, working for legendary crime boss Russell Bufalino. Eventually Sheeran would rise to a position of such prominence that in a RICO suit the US government would name him as one of only two non-Italians in conspiracy with the Commission of La Cosa Nostra, alongside the likes of Anthony "Tony Pro" Provenzano and Anthony "Fat Tony" Salerno. 

When Bufalino ordered Sheeran to kill Hoffa, the Irishman did the deed, knowing that if he had refused he would have been killed himself. Charles Brandt's page-turner has become a true crime classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Tale Teller: A Leaphorn, Chee & Manuelito Novel (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 23)*













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Legendary Navajo policeman Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn takes center stage in this riveting atmospheric mystery from New York Times bestselling author Anne Hillerman that combines crime, superstition, and tradition and brings the desert Southwest vividly alive.*

Joe Leaphorn may have retired from the Tribal Police, but he finds himself knee-deep in a perplexing case involving a priceless artifact—a reminder of a dark time in Navajo history. Joe’s been hired to find a missing _biil,_ a traditional dress that had been donated to the Navajo Nation. His investigation takes a sinister turn when the leading suspect dies under mysterious circumstances and Leaphorn himself receives anonymous warnings to beware—witchcraft is afoot.

While the veteran detective is busy working to untangle his strange case, his former colleague Jim Chee and Officer Bernie Manuelito are collecting evidence they hope will lead to a cunning criminal behind a rash of burglaries. Their case takes a complicated turn when Bernie finds a body near a popular running trail. The situation grows more complicated when the death is ruled a homicide, and the Tribal cops are thrust into a turf battle because the murder involves the FBI.

As Leaphorn, Chee, and Bernie draw closer to solving these crimes, their parallel investigations begin to merge . . . and offer an unexpected opportunity that opens a new chapter in Bernie’s life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Y**ou Betrayed Me: A Chilling Novel of Gripping Psychological Suspense (The Cahills Book 3) *













*A Goodreads Big Thriller of Fall 2020

A twisting, unpredictable new novel of suspense by #1 New York Times bestselling author Lisa Jackson, perfect for fans of the page-turning novels of Harlan Coben, Melinda Leigh, and Gregg Olsen.

“The constant twists will keep the readers hooked. This is a nonstop thrill ride.”
—Publishers Weekly*

The Cahills of San Francisco are famous for two things: their vast wealth, and the scandals that surround them. Murder, greed, deadly ambition . . . some people will do anything to get, and keep, the Cahills’ kind of money. Not that James Cahill wants any of it. He’s tried to make his own way, less interested in a future inheritance than in his construction company—and in enjoying the many women taken in by the easy charms of a handsome, soon-to-be-rich bad boy.

Perhaps there’ve been _too_ many women. Waking up in a small hospital in Washington State, bandaged and bruised, James barely recognizes the gorgeous blonde who comes to visit. Through the haze of pain and medication, he recalls that she is Sophia, the woman he’s been cheating with. Gradually memories return—his girlfriend, Megan, had found out about Sophia. Now Megan is missing, her sister is hounding him—and police and reporters are asking questions. James insists he has no idea what happened. Yet he can’t escape a feeling of dread . . .

Meanwhile, in a locked room, a woman waits, trapped, petrified, desperate. She thought she knew who to trust. But the betrayal you can’t imagine—or can’t remember—may be the most terrifying weapon of all . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**unburn: A Novel *













*"Every time Laura Lippman comes out with a new book, I get chills because I know I am back in the hands of the master. She is simply a brilliant novelist, an unflinching chronicler of life in America right now, and Sunburn is her dark, gleaming noir gem. Read it." -Gillian Flynn, #1 New York Times bestselling author of *_*Gone Girl*_



*New York Times bestselling author Laura Lippman returns with a superb novel of psychological suspense about a pair of lovers with the best intentions and the worst luck: two people locked in a passionate yet uncompromising game of cat and mouse. But instead of rules, this game has dark secrets, forbidden desires, inevitable betrayals—and cold-blooded murder.*

_One is playing a long game. But which one?_

They meet at a local tavern in the small town of Belleville, Delaware. Polly is set on heading west. Adam says he’s also passing through. Yet she stays and he stays—drawn to this mysterious redhead whose quiet stillness both unnerves and excites him. Over the course of a punishing summer, Polly and Adam abandon themselves to a steamy, inexorable affair. Still, each holds something back from the other—dangerous, even lethal, secrets.

Then someone dies. Was it an accident, or part of a plan? By now, Adam and Polly are so ensnared in each other’s lives and lies that neither one knows how to get away—or even if they want to. Is their love strong enough to withstand the truth, or will it ultimately destroy them?

Something—or someone—has to give.

_Which one will it be?_

Inspired by James M. Cain’s masterpieces _The Postman Always Rings Twice, Double Indemnity,_ and _Mildred Pierce_, _Sunburn _is a tantalizing modern noir from the incomparable Laura Lippman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**early Devoted Dexter *













*NATIONAL BESTSELLER • Life’s tough for Dexter Morgan. It’s not easy being the world’s only serial killer with a conscience, especially when you work for the Miami police. • The Killer Character That Inspired the Hit Showtime Series Dexter
*
To avoid suspicion, Dexter’s had to slip deep into his disguise: spending time with his girlfriend and her kids, slowly becoming the world’s first serial killing couch potato.

Then a particularly nasty psychopath starts cutting a trail through Miami — a killer whose twisted techniques leave even Dexter speechless. When his sister Deborah, a tough-as-nails cop, is drawn into the case, it becomes clear that Dexter will have to do come out of hiding and hunt the monster down. Unless, of course, the killer finds him first. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*O**rr: My Story *













*Hockey legend Bobby Orr tells his story, from his Ontario childhood to his years with the Bruins and Blackhawks to today in this New York Times bestselling sports memoir.*

Bobby Orr is often referred to as the greatest defenseman ever to play the game of hockey. But all the brilliant achievements leave unsaid as much as they reveal. They don’t tell what inspired Orr, what drove him, what it was like for a shy small-town kid to suddenly land in the full glare of the media. They don’t tell what it was like when the agent he regarded as a brother betrayed him and left him in financial ruin. They don’t tell what he thinks of the game of hockey today.

Now he breaks his silence in a memoir as unique as the man himself....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat: And Other Clinical Tales*













*In his most extraordinary book, the bestselling author of Awakenings and "poet laureate of medicine” (The New York Times) recounts the case histories of patients inhabiting the compelling world of neurological disorders, from those who are no longer able to recognize common objects to those who gain extraordinary new skills.*

Featuring a new preface, Oliver Sacks’s _The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat_ tells the stories of individuals afflicted with perceptual and intellectual disorders: patients who have lost their memories and with them the greater part of their pasts; who are no longer able to recognize people and common objects; whose limbs seem alien to them; who lack some skills yet are gifted with uncanny artistic or mathematical talents. In Dr. Sacks’s splendid and sympathetic telling, his patients are deeply human and his tales are studies of struggles against incredible adversity. A great healer, Sacks never loses sight of medicine’s ultimate responsibility: “the suffering, afflicted, fighting human subject.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**rom the Folks Who Brought You the Weekend: An Illustrated History of Labor in the United States *













*Newly updated: “An enjoyable introduction to American working-class history.” —The American Prospect*

Praised for its “impressive even-handedness”, _From the Folks Who Brought You the Weekend_ has set the standard for viewing American history through the prism of working people (_Publishers Weekly_, starred review). From indentured servants and slaves in seventeenth-century Chesapeake to high-tech workers in contemporary Silicon Valley, the book “[puts] a human face on the people, places, events, and social conditions that have shaped the evolution of organized labor”, enlivened by illustrations from the celebrated comics journalist Joe Sacco (_Library Journal_).

Now, the authors have added a wealth of fresh analysis of labor’s role in American life, with new material on sex workers, disability issues, labor’s relation to the global justice movement and the immigrants’ rights movement, the 2005 split in the AFL-CIO and the movement civil wars that followed, and the crucial emergence of worker centers and their relationships to unions. With two entirely new chapters—one on global developments such as offshoring and a second on the 2016 election and unions’ relationships to Trump—this is an “extraordinarily fine addition to U.S. history [that] could become an evergreen . . . comparable to Howard Zinn’s award-winning _A People’s History of the United States_” (_Publishers Weekly_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**he Splendid and the Vile: A Saga of Churchill, Family, and Defiance During the Blitz *












*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The author of The Devil in the White City and Dead Wake delivers an intimate chronicle of Winston Churchill and London during the Blitz—an inspiring portrait of courage and leadership in a time of unprecedented crisis*

*“One of [Erik Larson’s] best books yet . . . perfectly timed for the moment.”—Time • “A bravura performance by one of America’s greatest storytellers.”—NPR *

*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The New York Times Book Review • Time • Vogue • NPR • The Washington Post • Chicago Tribune • The Globe & Mail • Fortune • Bloomberg • New York Post • The New York Public Library • Kirkus Reviews • LibraryReads • PopMatters*

On Winston Churchill’s first day as prime minister, Adolf Hitler invaded Holland and Belgium. Poland and Czechoslovakia had already fallen, and the Dunkirk evacuation was just two weeks away. For the next twelve months, Hitler would wage a relentless bombing campaign, killing 45,000 Britons. It was up to Churchill to hold his country together and persuade President Franklin Roosevelt that Britain was a worthy ally—and willing to fight to the end.

In _The Splendid and the Vile_, Erik Larson shows, in cinematic detail, how Churchill taught the British people “the art of being fearless.” It is a story of political brinkmanship, but it’s also an intimate domestic drama, set against the backdrop of Churchill’s prime-ministerial country home, Chequers; his wartime retreat, Ditchley, where he and his entourage go when the moon is brightest and the bombing threat is highest; and of course 10 Downing Street in London. Drawing on diaries, original archival documents, and once-secret intelligence reports—some released only recently—Larson provides a new lens on London’s darkest year through the day-to-day experience of Churchill and his family: his wife, Clementine; their youngest daughter, Mary, who chafes against her parents’ wartime protectiveness; their son, Randolph, and his beautiful, unhappy wife, Pamela; Pamela’s illicit lover, a dashing American emissary; and the advisers in Churchill’s “Secret Circle,” to whom he turns in the hardest moments.

_The Splendid and the Vile_ takes readers out of today’s political dysfunction and back to a time of true leadership, when, in the face of unrelenting horror, Churchill’s eloquence, courage, and perseverance bound a country, and a family, together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**t War With The Wind:: The Epic Struggle With Japan's World War II Suicide Bombers *













*A Main Selection of the Military Book Club and a Featured Alternate of the History Book Club*

In the last days of World War II, a new and baffling weapon terrorized the United States Navy in the Pacific. To the sailors who learned to fear them, the body-crashing warriors of Japan were known as "suiciders"; among the Japanese, they were named for a divine wind that once saved the home islands from invasion: _kamikaze._

Told from the perspective of the men who endured this horrifying tactic, _At War with the Wind _is the first book to recount in nail-biting detail what it was like to experience an attack by Japanese kamikazes. David Sears, acclaimed author of _The Last Epic Naval Battle,_ draws on personal interviews and unprecedented research to create a narrative of war that is stunning in its vivid re-creations. Born of desperation in the face of overwhelming material superiority, suicide attacks--by aircraft, submarines, small boats, and even manned rocket-boosted gliders--were capable of inflicting catastrophic damage, testing the resolve of officers and sailors as never before. Sears's gripping account focuses on the vessels whose crews experienced the full range of the kamikaze nightmare. From carrier USS St. Lo, the first U.S. Navy vessel sunk by an orchestrated kamikaze attack, to USS _Henrico,_ a transport ship that survived the landings at Normandy only to be sent to the Pacific and struck by suicide planes off Okinawa, and USS _Mannert L. Abele,_ the only vessel sunk by a rocket-boosted piloted glider during the war, these unforgettable stories reveal, as never before, one of the most horrifying and misunderstood chapters of World War II.

This is the candid story of a war within a war--a relentless series of furious and violent engagements pitting men determined to die against men determined to live. Its echoes resonate hauntingly at a time of global conflict, when suicide as a weapon remains a perplexing and terrifying reality.

November 1, 1945--Leyte Gulf

The destroyer Killen (DD-593) was besieged, shooting down four planes, but taking a bomb hit from a fifth. Pharmacist mate Ray Cloud, watching from the fantail, saw the plane--a sleek twin-engine Frances fighter-bomber--swoop in low across the port side. As its pilot released his bomb, Cloud said to himself, "He dropped it too soon," and then watched as the plane roared by--pursued and chewed up by fire from _Killen's_ 40- and 20-mm guns.

The bomb hit the water, skipped once and then penetrated _Killen's_ port side hull forward, exploding between the #2 and #3 magazines. The blast tore a gaping hole in _Killen's_ side and water poured in. By the time Donice Copeland, eighteen, a radar petty officer, emerged on deck from the radar shack, the ship's bow was practically submerged and the ship itself was nearly dead in the water.

Practically all the casualties were awash below decks. Two unwounded sailors, trapped below in the ship's emergency generator room, soon drowned. The final tally of dead eventually climbed to fifteen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*K**amikaze: To Die for the Emperor*












In this brand new publication from eminent historian Peter C. Smith, we are regaled with the engaging and often incredibly disturbing history of the Kamikaze tradition in Japanese culture. Tracing its history right back to the original Divine Wind (major natural typhoons) that saved Japan from invaders in ancient history, Smith explores the subsequent resurrection of the cult of the warrior in the late nineteenth century. He then follows this tradition through into the Second World War, describing the many Kamikaze suicide attacks carried out by the Emperor's pilots against Allied naval vessels in the closing stages of the Pacific campaign.

These pilots were at the mercy of an overriding cultural tradition that demanded death over defeat, capture or perceived shame. Despite often being under-trained and ill-prepared psychologically for the sacrifices they were about to make, they were nonetheless expected to make them. The dedication of sacrifice for the Emperor and the Nation is explored by dissecting the traces left behind by these pilots. Smith provides a detailed look at the heartbreak of the pilot's families and the men themselves, the notes they left and the effects on those who did not share their philosophy. The views of individuals under attack are also included in this balanced history.

Countless attacks carried out over the Philippine Islands (including the sinking of the St Lo) are analyzed and the Okinawa campaign is afforded particularly strong coverage, with the sinking of HMAS Australia explored in detail. The collective sacrifice is then summed up, with reflections from survivors on both sides appraising events in a humane historical context. A detailed appendices then follows, featuring units formed, sorties mounted, ships sunk and damages inflicted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Torpedoes Away! (Annotated): Our Submarine Navy in the Pacific*












_Torpedoes Away!_ details US Navy submarine operations during the first 18 months of World War Two. Author Maxwell Hawkins breathlessly covers the tense, dangerous missions of submarines USS _Trout, Sea Raven, Pollack, Skipjack_ and _Cuttlefish_. Between these first-hand reports stitched-together from interviews with crewmen, Hawkins describes the mechanical workings of submarines, as well as the history of submersibles beginning in the 17th Century. He spent over a year sifting through the archives of the Navy Department and conducted extensive interviews with many veteran submariners about their experiences in the Pacific during World War Two. The result is a classic study of underwater warfare, a must read for military historians and World War 2 buffs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Battle for the Caucasus, 1942–1943 (Images of War) *












In late 1942 Hitler's forces advanced far into the Caucasus in the southern Soviet Union in one of the most ambitious offensives of the Second World War, but this extraordinary episode is often forgotten-it is overshadowed by the disastrous German attack on Stalingrad which took place at the same time. Using over 150 wartime photographs Anthony Tucker-Jones gives the reader a graphic, concise introduction to this remarkable but neglected campaign on the Eastern Front.Operation Edelweiss was designed to seize the oil fields of Maikop, Baku and Grozny. Seen by some as a wholly unnecessary diversion of resources from the critical confrontation at Stalingrad, the assault on the Caucasus aimed to secure oil supplies for the Germans and deny them to the Soviets.As this memorable selection of photographs shows, the Werhmacht came close to success. Their forces advanced almost as far as Grozny, famously raising the Nazi flag over Mount Elbrus, the highest peak in the region, before they were compelled into a hurried withdrawal by the rapid deterioration of the German position elsewhere on the Eastern Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**here Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman *












*NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A "gripping book about this extraordinary man who lived passionately and died unnecessarily" (USA Today) in post-9/11 Afghanistan, from the bestselling author of Into the Wild and Into Thin Air.*

In 2002, Pat Tillman walked away from a multimillion-dollar NFL contract to join the Army and became an icon of American patriotism. When he was killed in Afghanistan two years later, a legend was born. But the real Pat Tillman was much more remarkable, and considerably more complicated than the public knew.

Sent first to Iraq—a war he would openly declare was “illegal as hell” —and eventually to Afghanistan, Tillman was driven by emotionally charged, sometimes contradictory notions of duty, honor, justice, and masculine pride, and he was determined to serve his entire three-year commitment. But on April 22, 2004, his life would end in a barrage of bullets fired by his fellow soldiers. Though obvious to most of the two dozen soldiers on the scene that a ranger in Tillman’s own platoon had fired the fatal shots, the Army aggressively maneuvered to keep this information from Tillman’s family and the American public for five weeks following his death. During this time, President Bush used Tillman’s name to promote his administration’ s foreign policy. Long after Tillman’s nationally televised memorial service, the Army grudgingly notified his closest relatives that he had “probably” been killed by friendly fire while it continued to dissemble about the details of his death and who was responsible.

Drawing on Tillman’s journals and letters and countless interviews with those who knew him and extensive research in Afghanistan, Jon Krakauer chronicles Tillman’s riveting, tragic odyssey in engrossing detail highlighting his remarkable character and personality while closely examining the murky, heartbreaking circumstances of his death. Infused with the power and authenticity readers have come to expect from Krakauer’s storytelling, _Where Men Win Glory_ exposes shattering truths about men and war.

This edition has been updated to reflect new developments and includes new material obtained through the Freedom of Information Act.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

1/30/22.

Currently $3.

*E**ndurance: My Year in Space, A Lifetime of Discovery *













*NATIONAL BEST SELLER

A stunning, personal memoir from the astronaut and modern-day hero who spent a record-breaking year aboard the International Space Station—a message of hope for the future that will inspire for generations to come.*

The veteran of four spaceflights and the American record holder for consecutive days spent in space, Scott Kelly has experienced things very few have. Now, he takes us inside a sphere utterly hostile to human life. He describes navigating the extreme challenge of long-term spaceflight, both life-threatening and mundane: the devastating effects on the body; the isolation from everyone he loves and the comforts of Earth; the catastrophic risks of colliding with space junk; and the still more haunting threat of being unable to help should tragedy strike at home--an agonizing situation Kelly faced when, on a previous mission, his twin brother's wife, American Congresswoman Gabrielle Giffords, was shot while he still had two months in space.

Kelly's humanity, compassion, humor, and determination resonate throughout, as he recalls his rough-and-tumble New Jersey childhood and the youthful inspiration that sparked his astounding career, and as he makes clear his belief that Mars will be the next, ultimately challenging, step in spaceflight.

In _Endurance_, we see the triumph of the human imagination, the strength of the human will, and the infinite wonder of the galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

1/31/22.

Currently $3.

*T**he Seafort Saga Books 1–3: Midshipman's Hope, Challenger's Hope, and Prisoner's Hope *













*From a John W. Campbell Award–winning author: The original trilogy chronicling the military science fiction adventures of Nicholas Seafort.*

In a “splendid homage to the grand tradition of the old seafarer’s tale,” the Seafort Saga tells the story of an intergalactic captain’s journey through the galaxy (Roger MacBride Allen). Now, the first three installments of this epic series are available in one volume.

_Midshipman’s Hope_: The year is 2194. Seventeen-year-old Nicholas Seafort is a fresh recruit with the United Nations Naval Service, serving as midshipman onboard the UNS _Hibernia_. En route to the colony of Hope Nation, the ship answers a distress call—only to lose the senior command staff in a daring rescue attempt. The chain of command has elevated Seafort into a leadership role he never anticipated. Surrounded by resentful and potentially mutinous officers, Seafort earns his stripes throughout _Hibernia_’s voyage, but his real trial awaits at Hope Nation with a startling revelation for humanity.

_Challenger’s Hope_: Capt. Nicholas Seafort was in command of the UNS _Challenger_ until he was assigned to Adm. Geoffrey Tremaine’s task force. Removed from his flagship, Seafort has been given the smaller UNS _Portia_, transporting colonists to the world of Detour. But an alien attack devastates both ships, leaving dozens of crewmen and passengers dead. Only UNS _Challenger_ is in good enough condition to bring the survivors home—provided Seafort can regain and retain his captaincy.

_Prisoner’s Hope_: Nicholas Seafort’s disastrous mission as captain of the UNS _Challenger_ cost him nearly everything. The aliens responsible for decimating the United Nations Naval fleet are still a threat to the colony world of Hope Nation, whose inhabitants feel abandoned as the navy returns to Earth. To save the colonists, Seafort will have to sacrifice everything he has left and commit an act of high treason that could result in his death sentence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Testaments: A Novel *













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • WINNER OF THE BOOKER PRIZE • A modern masterpiece that "reminds us of the power of truth in the face of evil” (People)—and can be read on its own or as a sequel to Margaret Atwood’s classic, The Handmaid’s Tale.* 

“Atwood’s powers are on full display” (_Los Angeles Times)_ in this deeply compelling Booker Prize-winning novel, now updated with additional content that explores the historical sources, ideas, and material that inspired Atwood. 

More than fifteen years after the events of _The Handmaid's Tale,_ the theocratic regime of the Republic of Gilead maintains its grip on power, but there are signs it is beginning to rot from within. At this crucial moment, the lives of three radically different women converge, with potentially explosive results.

Two have grown up as part of the first generation to come of age in the new order. The testimonies of these two young women are joined by a third: Aunt Lydia. Her complex past and uncertain future unfold in surprising and pivotal ways.

With _The Testaments,_ Margaret Atwood opens up the innermost workings of Gilead, as each woman is forced to come to terms with who she is, and how far she will go for what she believes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**word of Destiny (The Witcher Book 2) *













*Geralt the Witcher battles monsters, demons and prejudices alike in Sword of Destiny, the second collection of adventures in Andrzej Sapkowski’s groundbreaking epic fantasy series that inspired the Netflix show and the hit video games.*

Geralt is a Witcher, a man whose magic powers, enhanced by long training and a mysterious elixir, have made him a brilliant fighter and a merciless hunter. Yet he is no ordinary killer: his targets are the multifarious monsters and vile fiends that ravage the land and attack the innocent.

_Sword of Destiny_ is the follow up to _The Last Wish_, and together they are the perfect introduction to a one of a kind fantasy world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Laughing Corpse: An Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter Novel*












Animator and vampire hunter Anita Blake is about to discover that some secrets are better left buried—and some people better off dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**hadow on the Trail: A Western Story*












In the days of the frontier West, it was not unusual for desperadoes and fugitives from justice to seemingly disappear from the face of the earth. _Shadow on the Trail_ by Zane Grey, one of the bestselling authors of all-time, is the story of one such man who returned to reestablish himself in a law-abiding society. In Texas, young bank robber Wade Holden, once the toughest, fastest triggerman in the notorious Simm Bell gang, makes a promise to his dying mentor that he will go straight. He is tired of shooting, riding, and fighting. All he wants now is to settle down on the ranch for a nice peaceful life. But with the Rangers on his tail, he struggles to find sanctuary. With the help of a young woman and her family, he attempts to turn his life around in Arizona.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Absaroka Ambush (Preacher/The First Mountain Man Book 3)*












*Preacher brings his own brand of justice to a gang of grifters in this classic Western from the New York Timesbestselling author of Blood on the Divide. *

*The Price of Gold*

A wagon train winding through the remote reaches of the Rocky Mountain high country can attract plenty of scavengers—some of them human—like Vic Bedell and his gang of cutthroats. All he wants is the women, who can be traded for gold mine supplies . . . or used for whatever else he has in mind. But he didn’t count on Preacher leading that train.

*The Color of Blood*

Bedell’s first mistake is leaving the First Mountain Man for dead. His second mistake is underestimating Preacher’s strength . . . and cunning. And Preacher needs all he can get to lead a hundred and fifty helpless ladies out of captivity through fifteen hundred miles of unforgiving territory filled with hostile Indians—and the deadliest threat of all: Bedell and his wild avengers . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Spool of Blue Thread: A Novel*













_Look for special features inside. Join the Random House Reader’s Circle for author chats and more._

“It was a beautiful, breezy, yellow-and-green afternoon. . . . ” This is how Abby Whitshank always describes the day she fell in love with Red in July 1959. The Whitshanks are one of those families that radiate an indefinable kind of specialness, but like all families, their stories reveal only part of the picture: Abby and Red and their four grown children have accumulated not only tender moments, laughter, and celebrations, but also jealousies, disappointments, and carefully guarded secrets. From Red’s parents, newly arrived in Baltimore in the 1920s, to the grandchildren carrying the Whitshank legacy boisterously into the twenty-first century, here are four generations of lives unfolding in and around the sprawling, lovingly worn house that has always been their anchor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**o Sir, With Love *













*This schoolroom drama that inspired the classic Sidney Poitier film is “a microcosm of the racial issues . . . A dramatic picture of discrimination” (Kirkus Reviews).*

With opportunities for black men limited in post–World War II London, Rick Braithwaite, a former Royal Air Force pilot and Cambridge-educated engineer, accepts a teaching position that puts him in charge of a class of angry, unmotivated, bigoted white teenagers whom the system has mostly abandoned. When his efforts to reach these troubled students are met with threats, suspicion, and derision, Braithwaite takes a radical new approach. He will treat his students as people poised to enter the adult world. He will teach them to respect themselves and to call him “Sir.” He will open up vistas before them that they never knew existed. And over the course of a remarkable year, he will touch the lives of his students in extraordinary ways, even as they in turn, unexpectedly and profoundly, touch his.

Based on actual events in the author’s life, _To Sir, With Love _is a powerfully moving story that celebrates courage, commitment, and vision, and is the inspiration for the classic film starring Sidney Poitier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**ying For Danish (Lexy Baker Cozy Mystery Series Book 2) *













Murder can be bad for business….

When Lexy Baker lands a high paying catering job that allows her to buy some much needed kitchen equipment, she's excited that things are going so well … until she stumbles over the body of the bride-to-be.

Suddenly Lexy finds herself in a race against time to find the killer. Aided by four iPad toting amateur detective grandma's, her best friend and her little dog Sprinkles, Lexy finds the suspect list growing at every turn.

To make matters worse, the investigation is headed up by her hunky neighbor Detective Jack Perillo who she had been hot and heavy with - until he mysteriously stopped calling her several weeks earlier. Add a handsome, rich bachelor who is also a suspect and seems to have designs on Lexy to the mix, and Lexy soon finds that things are not what they seem.

Will Lexy be able to catch the killer in time, or will she end up Dying for Danish?

**Includes two recipes - one for homemade Danish from scratch and one for an easier version! This is book 2 in the Lexy Baker Cozy Mystery Series, but you don't have to read them in order if you don't want to!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*M**urder, Money & Marzipan (Lexy Baker Cozy Mystery Series Book 3)*













When Lexy Baker makes it to the finale of America’s most prestigious bakery contest, Bakery Battles, she thinks her biggest dream has finally come true…

Until she stumbles across the dead body of judge Amanda Scott-Saunders.  
What starts out as a bad day for Lexy becomes even worse when the police discover the judge was strangled with Lexy’s apron. Now Lexy’s sitting at the top of the suspect list with a motive, means and opportunity… but no solid alibi.

 Lexy soon finds herself in a race against time to find the real killer before she ends up disqualified from the contest, or worse, in jail. But that’s no easy task. There’s a bakery competition full of suspects who all hated the victim and have a $100,000 motive for murder. And then there’s the gorgeous, smart police detective who has mysterious ties to Lexy’s boyfriend and thinks Lexy is the killer.

Luckily Lexy has a secret weapon -- her iPad-toting grandmother. As long as Lexy can lure Nans away from the slot machines, she and her gang of senior citizen amateur detectives can help Lexy sift through the clues to uncover the startling truth about the real killer.

With a $100,000 grand prize at stake and the search for the killer heating up -- will Lexy clear her name in time to grab the prize… or will her dream turn into a nightmare?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**y Book or By Crook (A Lighthouse Library Mystery 1) *













*Get bound up in murder in the first Lighthouse Library mystery!*

For ten years Lucy has enjoyed her job poring over rare tomes of literature for the Harvard Library, but she has not enjoyed the demands of her family’s social whorl or her sort-of-engagement to the staid son of her father’s law partner. But when her ten-year relationship implodes, Lucy realizes that the plot of her life is in need of a serious rewrite.

Calling on her aunt Ellen, Lucy hopes that a little fun in the Outer Banks sun—and some confections from her cousin Josie’s bakery—will help clear her head. But her retreat quickly turns into an unexpected opportunity when Aunt Ellen gets her involved in the lighthouse library tucked away on Bodie Island.

Lucy is thrilled to land a librarian job in her favorite place in the world. But when a priceless first edition Jane Austen novel is stolen and the chair of the library board is murdered, Lucy suddenly finds herself ensnared in a real-life mystery—and she’s not so sure there’s going to be a happy ending....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Willing Murder: A Medlar Mystery*













*New York Times bestselling romance author Jude Deveraux makes her debut in the world of mystery with a story of old secrets, deadly grudges and an improbable group of friends who are determined to uncover the truth regardless of the consequences…*

Sara Medlar is a household name in romance, with millions of books sold. But lately, retirement has been boring her and she’s found herself back in her hometown of Lachlan, Florida, remodeling the grand old mansion she’d admired as a child. It’s much too big for her alone, but she’d die before letting anyone in town know that.

Then Sara’s niece Kate is offered a job in Lachlan—a start in what could be a very successful career in real estate. She accepts immediately, but with so little saved up, she’ll have to approach her estranged yet incredibly famous aunt for a place to stay while she gets herself settled. But when she arrives at Sara’s home, she finds she’s not the only long-term houseguest. Jackson Wyatt already has his own room, and though it’s impossible to deny his good looks and charm—he’s clearly got her aunt wrapped around his finger—she’s also never met anyone who irritates her quite like Jack does.

However, when two skeletons are accidentally uncovered in the quiet town, this unlikely trio is suddenly thrust together by a common goal: to solve a mystery everyone else seems eager to keep under wraps. United by a sense of justice and the desire to right old wrongs, Sara, Kate and Jack will have to dig into Lachlan’s murky past to unravel the small town’s dark secrets and work to bring the awful truth to light.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tequila Four: An Althea Rose Mystery (The Althea Rose series Book 4)*













It isn’t every day that a billionaire pharmacy CEO sails his yacht down to Tequila Key to see how the common folk live. Or in Chadwick Harrington’s case, to hide out from the media circus threatening to ruin his not-so-illustrious career after he privatized a patented cure for Alzheimer’s.

No wonder he’s called “The Most-Hated Man in America.”

When Chadwick is abducted, his security chief forces Althea and Miss Elva to use their extra-sensory powers to find Chadwick within three days… or else. Which is the last thing Althea needs when she’s in the middle of an explosive love triangle that threatens to distract her from the events at hand.

The clock is ticking, and when a website goes viral revealing the lurid details of Chadwick’s lifestyle, the whole world is watching as Althea is forced to throw caution to the wind to find the one man she’d just as soon see left for dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A **Divided Loyalty: A Novel (Inspector Ian Rutledge Mysteries Book 22)*













*"Todd's astute character studies . . . offer a fascinating cross section of postwar life. . . . A satisfying puzzle-mystery." — The New York Times Book Review 

Scotland Yard Inspector Ian Rutledge is assigned one of the most baffling investigations of his career: an unsolved murder case with an unidentified victim and a cold trail with few clues to follow *

A woman has been murdered at the foot of a megalith shaped like a great shrouded figure. Chief Inspector Brian Leslie, one of the Yard’s best men, is sent to investigate the site in Avebury, a village set inside a prehistoric stone circle not far from Stonehenge. In spite of his efforts, Leslie is not able to identify her, much less discover how she got to Avebury—or why she died there. Her killer has simply left no trace. 

Several weeks later, when Ian Rutledge has returned from successfully concluding a similar case with an unidentified victim, he is asked to take a second look at Leslie’s inquiry. But Rutledge suspects Chief Superintendent Markham simply wants him to fail.

Leslie was right—Avebury refuses to yield its secrets. But Rutledge slowly widens his search, until he discovers an unexplained clue that seems to point toward an impossible solution. If he pursues it and he is wrong, he will draw the wrath of the Yard down on his head. But even if he is right, he can’t be certain what he can prove, and that will play right into Markham’s game. The easy answer is to let the first verdict stand: _Person or persons unknown. _But what about the victim? What does Rutledge owe this tragic young woman? Where must his loyalty lie?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*L**ove & Other Crimes: Stories *












Love & Other Crimes has descriptive copy which is not yet available from the Publisher.

A _New York Times_ bestselling crime novelist hailed as “a genius” (Lee Child) and “a legend” (Harlan Coben) delivers 14 stories featuring legendary private eye V.I. Warshawski. 
*__*

An electric collection of stories - some of which feature V.I. Warshawsky in her element of fighting injustice with her own particular verve , sassiness and wit.

The collection of creative and unpredictable takes works well and creates a dynamic synergy.Paretsky at her best! .... Elizabeth Sommers


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C**asino: Love and Honor in Las Vegas*













*The true story behind the Martin Scorsese film: A “riveting . . . account of how organized crime looted the casinos they controlled” (Kirkus Reviews).*

Focusing on Chicago bookie Frank “Lefty” Rosenthal and his partner, Anthony Spilotro, and drawing on extensive, in-depth interviews, the #1 _New York Times_–bestselling author of the Mafia classic _Wiseguy_—basis for the film _Goodfellas_—Nicholas Pileggi reveals how the pair worked together to oversee Las Vegas casino operations for the mob. He unearths how Teamster pension funds were used to take control of the Stardust and Tropicana and how Spilotro simultaneously ran a crew of jewel thieves nicknamed the “Hole in the Wall Gang.”

For years, these gangsters kept a stranglehold on Sin City’s brightly lit nightspots, skimming millions in cash for their bosses. But the elaborate scheme began to crumble when Rosenthal’s disproportionate ambitions drove him to make mistakes. Spilotro made an error of his own, falling for his partner’s wife, a troubled showgirl named Geri. It would all lead to betrayal, a wide-ranging FBI investigation, multiple convictions, and the end of the Mafia’s longstanding grip on the multibillion-dollar gaming oasis in the midst of the Nevada desert.

_Casino _is a journey into 1970s Las Vegas and a riveting nonfiction account of the world portrayed in the Martin Scorsese film of the same name, starring Robert DeNiro, Joe Pesci, and Sharon Stone. A story of adultery, murder, infighting, and revenge, this “fascinating true-crime Mob history” is a high-stakes page-turner (_Booklist_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*"**A" is for Alibi: A Kinsey Millhone Mystery *













*READ THE SENSATIONAL BLOCKBUSTER THAT STARTED IT ALL!*

_Take it from the top in #_1 New York Times_ bestselling author Sue Grafton's knockout thriller that introduced detective Kinsey Millhone—and a hot new attitude—to crime fiction…_

*A IS FOR AVENGER*
A tough-talking former cop, private investigator Kinsey Millhone has set up a modest detective agency in a quiet corner of Santa Teresa, California. A twice-divorced loner with few personal possessions and fewer personal attachments, she's got a soft spot for underdogs and lost causes.

*A IS FOR ACCUSED*
That's why she draws desperate clients like Nikki Fife. Eight years ago, she was convicted of killing her philandering husband. Now she's out on parole and needs Kinsey's help to find the real killer. But after all this time, clearing Nikki's bad name won't be easy.

*A IS FOR ALIBI*
If there's one thing that makes Kinsey Millhone feel alive, it's playing on the edge. When her investigation turns up a second corpse, more suspects, and a new reason to kill, Kinsey discovers that the edge is closer—and sharper—than she imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Burial Hour (Lincoln Rhyme Book 13) *













*Forensic detective Lincoln Rhyme is back with his most harrowing case yet in this newest installment of Jeffrey Deaver's New York Times bestselling series.*

A businessman snatched from an Upper East Side street in broad daylight. A miniature hangman's noose left at the scene. A nine-year-old girl, the only witness to the crime. With a crime scene this puzzling, forensic expertise of the highest order is absolutely essential. Lincoln Rhyme and Amelia Sachs are called in to investigate.

Soon the case takes a stranger turn: a recording surfaces of the victim being slowly hanged, his desperate gasps the backdrop to an eerie piece of music. The video is marked as the work of The Composer...

Despite their best efforts, the suspect gets away. So when a similar kidnapping occurs on a dusty road outside Naples, Italy, Rhyme and Sachs don't hesitate to rejoin the hunt.

But the search is now a complex case of international cooperation--and not all those involved may be who they seem. Sachs and Rhyme find themselves playing a dangerous game, with lives all across the globe hanging in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*F**oreign Deceit (David Wolf Book 1)*













*His brother is dead halfway around the world, and now he's not getting the whole truth.*

_*WIth over a million copies sold and thousands of five-star reviews, the #1 International bestselling David Wolf Series starts right here with this thrill-ride mystery.*_

Living in a ski resort town in the middle of the Colorado Rockies should be paradise, but deputy David Wolf is stretched thin hunting a missing person and dealing with his ex-wife coming back into the picture. All that trouble drops to the wayside, however, when he gets word his brother has died half a world away while traveling in northern Italy.

A nagging suspicion there's more to the story than officials are telling him is enough to pull Wolf from his volatile life to Lecco, Italy, a city along the shores of picturesque Lake Como. Five thousand miles from home in this place where Wolf struggles to even communicate with another soul, a disturbing secret awaits among the ancient cobblestone alleys, one that has already proven deadly to one foreigner.

With the aid of a Carabinieri agent with a chip on her shoulder, can Wolf piece together what really happened to his brother without suffering the same fate?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**ark Mountain (David Wolf Book 10)*













*The past returns, and it’s ready for vengeance. When Wolf’s detective goes missing, disturbing memories come to life in the next suspense-filled thriller in the Amazon Bestselling David Wolf Series.*

When a dead body is discovered stuffed inside a car trunk in the forest outside Rocky Points, Colorado, Chief Detective David Wolf finds himself involved in a case that will rock the local community. But as details emerge, the tension rises higher when it’s clear the driver’s last client was Tom Rachette, Wolf’s loyal detective. Worse yet, Detective Rachette is no longer answering his phone. 

At the same time, Wolf gets a cryptic email that jars loose war memories he'd rather forget. And it soon becomes clear he must face his past head-on if he wants to save his friend from certain death. 

This harrowing tenth installment of the David Wolf mystery-thriller series will keep you guessing until the very end. Join the adventure and watch Wolf and his friends as they're pushed to their physical, mental, and emotional limits untangling clues from the past and present so they might live to see another day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**ain (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 11) *













*Jeff Carson’s Amazon Bestselling David Wolf mystery-thriller series steamrolls forward with Rain. A case drops in Wolf’s lap at the worst possible time. But he has no choice ... duty calls.* 

A woman crashes her car near the scenic Colorado ski resort town of Rocky Points and slips into a coma after suffering head trauma. The Sluice-Byron County first responders discover she’s stolen her vehicle from central Washington and doctors find her body is riddled with wounds that have nothing to do with the collision. 

Chief Detective David Wolf of Rocky Points is two days from getting married when he learns the crash victim’s identity as Special Agent Kristen Luke of the FBI—Wolf’s colleague and former lover. As questions mount about her inauspicious arrival, Luke wakes up and provides no answers, because she can’t remember. 

When the Feds drop in to take Special Agent Luke back home, Wolf can’t shake the feeling more danger is at play than they’re letting on. In this action-packed new installment of the David Wolf mystery-thriller series, Wolf must choose between two loyalties, risking his new life at home to travel to the Pacific Northwest. Among biblical rains and ruthless gangs, can Wolf find the truth? Or will all he holds dear drown in deception?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**rifted (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 12) *













*As the snow melts, a disturbing truth emerges.

Colorado mountain detective David Wolf is back in the latest page-turning mystery that will leave your heart pounding and lungs pumping for air.*

A Rocky Points businessman goes missing, leaving behind an SUV drifted over in snow and a lot of questions for the Sluice-Byron County SD. But the answers are hard to come by, and Chief Detective David Wolf’s personal problems aren’t making investigating any easier for him and his team.

As the temperatures rise in the Chautauqua Valley, the most important clue emerges from the melting drifts. At the same time, Wolf’s memories surface from the shadowy depths of his mind and back into his life. Even for a man with Wolf’s history, dealing with the case and facing his demons head-on proves too much, and Wolf is brought to his knees, both physically and mentally.

Will the valley’s best cop rise again, purified by fire? Or will his ashes drift away on the high winds of the Rockies, leaving behind a justice unpaid?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A **Land More Kind Than Home: A Novel *













*A mesmerizing literary thriller about the bond between two brothers and the evil they face in a small North Carolina town—author Wiley Cash displays a remarkable talent for lyrical, powerfully emotional storytelling. A Land More Kind than Home is a modern masterwork of Southern fiction, reminiscent of the writings of John Hart (Down River), Tom Franklin (Crooked Letter, Crooked Letter), Ron Rash (Serena), and Pete Dexter (Paris Trout)—one that is likely to be held in the same enduring esteem as such American classics as To Kill a Mockingbird, Of Mice and Men, and A Separate Peace. A brilliant evocation of a place, a heart-rending family story, a gripping and suspenseful mystery.*

For a curious boy like Jess Hall, growing up in Marshall means trouble when your mother catches you spying on grown-ups. Adventurous and precocious, Jess is enormously protective of his older brother, Christopher, a mute whom everyone calls Stump. Though their mother has warned them not to snoop, Stump can't help sneaking a look at something he's not supposed to—an act that will have catastrophic repercussions, shattering both his world and Jess's. It's a wrenching event that thrusts Jess into an adulthood for which he's not prepared. While there is much about the world that still confuses him, he now knows that a new understanding can bring not only a growing danger and evil—but also the possibility of freedom and deliverance as well.

Told by three resonant and evocative characters—Jess; Adelaide Lyle, the town midwife and moral conscience; and Clem Barefield, a sheriff with his own painful past—_A Land More Kind Than Home_ is a haunting tale of courage in the face of cruelty and the power of love to overcome the darkness that lives in us all. These are masterful portrayals, written with assurance and truth, and they show us the extraordinary promise of this remarkable first novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*V**ictim Six (A Waterman & Stark Thriller Book 1) *













*“A bloody thriller with a nonstop, page-turning pace” from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Water’s Edge (The Oregonian).*

*“Wickedly clever! Genuinely twisted.” —Lisa Gardner*

*“Olsen will have you on the edge of your seat.” —Lee Child*

The bodies are found in towns and cities around Puget Sound. The young women who are the victims had nothing in common—except the agony of their final moments. But somebody carefully chose them to stalk, capture, and torture . . . a depraved killer whose cunning is matched only by the depth of his bloodlust. But the dying has only just begun. And next victim will be the most shocking of all . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Informant (Butcher's Boy Book 3)*













*“A master class in thriller writing” from the New York Times bestselling author of The Butcher’s Boy and Sleeping Dogs (Los Angeles Times).*

In Thomas Perry’s Edgar Award–winning debut _The Butcher’s Boy_, a professional killer betrayed by the Mafia leaves countless mobsters dead and then disappears. Justice Department official Elizabeth Waring is the only one who believes he ever existed.

Many years later, the Butcher’s Boy finds his peaceful life threatened when a Mafia hit team finally catches up with him. He knows they won’t stop coming and decides to take the fight to their door. Soon Waring, now high up in the Organized Crime Division of the Justice Department, receives a surprise late-night visit from the Butcher’s Boy. Knowing she keeps track of the Mafia, he asks her whom his attackers worked for, offering information that will help her crack an unsolved murder in return.

So begins a new assault on organized crime and an uneasy alliance between opposite sides of the law. As the Butcher’s Boy works his way ever closer to his quarry in an effort to protect his new way of life, Waring is in a race against time, either to convince him to become a protected informant—or to take him out of commission for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*M**urder on Capitol Hill (Capital Crimes Book 2) *













*A senator’s death sends shock waves through Washington, DC, in this mystery by the New York Times–bestselling author and presidential daughter.*

Sen. Cale Caldwell and his blue-blooded wife maintained a far-reaching and powerful grip on Capitol Hill society, but not powerful enough to save him from foul play. The influential senator’s life is cut short in brutal fashion at a glamorous reception held in his honor.

It happens just two short years after tragedy struck the Caldwell family in the form of the unsolved murder of his niece, but when attorney Lydia James suggests a connection, she’s shut down, and fast. Who stands to benefit from the Caldwells’ tragedies, and James’s silence—the senator’s political rivals, the media, or perhaps even the family’s closest allies?

“A dazzling series.” —_The Atlanta Journal-Constitution_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*From Russia with Love (James Bond (Original Series) Book 5)*













James Bond is marked for death by the Soviet counterintelligence agency SMERSH in Ian Fleming’s masterful spy thriller, and the novel that President John F. Kennedy named one of his favorite books of all time.

SMERSH stands for “Death to Spies” and there’s no secret agent they’d like to disgrace and destroy more than 007, James Bond. But ensnaring the British Secret Service’s most lethal operative will require a lure so tempting even he can’t resist. Enter Tatiana Romanova, a ravishing Russian spy whose “defection” springs a trap designed with clockwork precision. Her mission: seduce Bond, then flee to the West on the Orient Express. Waiting in the shadows are two of Ian Fleming’s most vividly drawn villains: Red Grant, SMERSH’s deadliest assassin, and the sinister operations chief Rosa Klebb—five feet four inches of pure killing power.

Bursting with action and intrigue, _From Russia with Love_ is one of the best-loved books in the Bond canon—an instant classic that set the standard for sophisticated literary spycraft for decades to come.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**lowers From Berlin *












MORE THAN 1,000,000 COPIES IN PRINT OR DOWNLOADED!

Perhaps the greatest American spy novel! Ever! International Best Seller. 

The classic American spy novel, from the author of, "False Flags: Betrayal in London," "The Sandler Inquiry: A Spy in New York" and "Payback in Panama."Noel Hynd is (a few notches above the Ludlums and Clancys of the world." - Booklist
Love and betrayal, spies and patriots, murder and romance, Roosevelt versus Hitler on the eve of World War Two. "Winds of War" meets "The Eye of The Needle."

This espionage thriller follows FBI agent William Cochrane's efforts to stop a Nazi spy from assassinating FDR. Toss in a love affair with a British Secret Service operative and you have the makings of a page-turner. 

It is 1939. Roosevelt is winding down his second term in the White House. The Nazis have taken Austria, and Stalin’s Red Army is systematically eliminating the Kremlin’s enemies. Europe is going to hell in a handbasket. With isolationist sentiment running high in America, and the president’s popularity at an all-time low, Hitler seizes the moment and dispatches his secret weapon: An agent named 'Siegfried' who conceals himself behind the mask of middle-class America. A chameleon who can change identities and personalities at will. A cold-blooded killer who will win the war for Germany. A banker, linguist, and demolitions expert who has successfully infiltrated German intelligence, FBI Special Agent Thomas Cochrane is handpicked by Roosevelt for an impossible mission: To find Hitler’s spy before he carries out a plan that will remove the president from office at a critical moment in the century’s history. As Cochrane, with the help of British Intelligence agent Laura Worthington, circles closer to his elusive quarry, a spy with supporters in the highest levels of U.S. government readies the world stage for a final act of annihilation that will alter the tide of war--and the future of the free world--in unthinkable ways. Imagine a world where your most precious inalienable rights are denied. Where individual freedom is a thing of the past. Imagine World War II without FDR ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**ix Days of the Condor *













*The classic spy thriller about corruption in the CIA that inspired the hit film and TV show: “A master of intrigue” (John Grisham).*

Sandwiches are a part of Ronald Malcolm’s every day, but one just saved his life. On the day that gunmen pay a visit to the American Literary Historical Society, he’s out at lunch. The society is actually a backwater of the Central Intelligence Agency, where Malcolm and a few other bookworms comb mystery novels for clues that might unlock real life diplomatic questions. One of his colleagues has learned something he wasn’t meant to know. A sinister conspiracy has penetrated the CIA, and the gunmen are its representatives. They massacre the office, and only learn later of Malcolm—a loose end that needs to be dealt with.

Malcolm—codename Condor—calls his handlers at the agency, hoping for a safe haven, instead drawing another attempt on his life. With no one left to trust he goes on the run. But like it or not, Malcolm is the only person who can root out the corruption at the highest levels of the CIA.

This “chilling novel of top security gone berserk” earned James Grady his reputation as a Grand Master of the spy thriller, inspiring legions of imitators as well as the classic Sydney Pollack film _Three Days of the Condor_ and the new TV series _Condor _featuring Max Irons, Mira Sorvino, and Brendan Fraser (_Library Journal_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*N**ever Let Me Down Again (John Milton Series Book 19) *













*Sometimes your past catches up with you. But John Milton has decided to catch up with his past.*

Eighteen years ago, on a mission in Iraq, Captain John Milton made a reckless decision with serious consequences. But it was Major Connor Gordon who really paid the price.

Now Milton is on a different mission: to atone for his past sins by helping those in need. A human rights activist has vanished without a trace and his dying mother is desperate to know the truth. When the mysterious disappearance leads Milton all the way to the Western Isles of Scotland, he sees an opportunity to find his old friend Connor and finally make amends. Milton is determined to track both men down, wherever his search may lead.

From Okinawa to the Outer Hebrides, Milton is about to take a journey into a cutthroat world of bribery and corruption where his strength and resolve will be tested to its limits. He may no longer be the man he was in Iraq. But can he keep his cool when it really counts?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Whispering Land (The Zoo Memoirs) *













*Naturalist Gerald Durrell recalls his expedition to South America to find exotic animals in this follow-up to A Zoo in My Luggage.*

After bringing multiple species of African animals back to the Channel Island of Jersey to populate their new zoo, British naturalist Gerald Durrell and his wife followed their passion for wildlife preservation on a journey to South America. With a team of helpers, they spent eight months on safari searching for exotic specimens.

Through windswept Patagonian shores and tropical forests in the Argentine, from ocelots to penguins, fur seals to parrots to pumas, the author who inspired the public television drama _The Durrells in Corfu_ captures the landscape and its inhabitants with his signature charm and humor. Filled with adventure, exploration, and the spirit of conservation, _The Whispering Land_ is a memoir that animal lovers of all ages will enjoy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ost Wanted Particle: The Inside Story of the Hunt for the Higgs, the Heart of the Future of Physics *













*An accessible account of the work leading up to the monumental discovery of the Higgs boson, from one of the physicists who was there.*

Particle physics as we know it depends on the Higgs boson: It’s the missing link between the birth of our universe—as a sea of tiny, massless particles—and the tangible world we live in today. But for more than 50 years, scientists wondered: _Does it exist?_

Physicist Jon Butterworth was at the frontlines of the hunt for the Higgs at CERN’s Large Hadron Collider—perhaps the most ambitious experiment in history. In _Most Wanted Particle_, he gives us the first inside account of that uncertain time, when an entire field hinged on a single particle, and life at the cutting edge of science meant media scrutiny, late-night pub debates, dispiriting false starts in the face of intense pressure, and countless hours at the collider itself. As Butterworth explains, our first glimpse of the elusive Higgs brings us a giant step closer to understanding the universe—and points the way to an entirely new kind of physics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**lack Hole: How an Idea Abandoned by Newtonians, Hated by Einstein, and Gambled on by Hawking Became Loved *













*The award-winning science writer “packs a lot of learning into a deceptively light and enjoyable read” exploring the contentious history of the black hole (New Scientist).*

For more than half a century, physicists and astronomers engaged in heated dispute over the possibility of black holes in the universe. The strange notion of a space-time abyss from which not even light escapes seemed to confound all logic. Now Marcia Bartusiak, author of _Einstein’s Unfinished Symphony_ and _The Day We Found the Universe_, recounts the frustrating, exhilarating, and at times humorous battles over one of history’s most dazzling ideas.

Bartusiak shows how the black hole helped revive Einstein’s greatest achievement, the general theory of relativity, after decades of languishing in obscurity. Not until astronomers discovered such surprising new phenomena as neutron stars and black holes did the once-sedate universe transform into an Einsteinian cosmos, filled with sources of titanic energy that can be understood only in the light of relativity. _Black Hole _explains how Albert Einstein, Stephen Hawking, and other leading thinkers completely changed the way we see the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*When Books Went to War: The Stories That Helped Us Win World War II*












*This New York Times bestselling account of books parachuted to soldiers during WWII is a “cultural history that does much to explain modern America” (USA Today).*

When America entered World War II in 1941, we faced an enemy that had banned and burned 100 million books. Outraged librarians launched a campaign to send free books to American troops, gathering 20 million hardcover donations. Two years later, the War Department and the publishing industry stepped in with an extraordinary program: 120 million specially printed paperbacks designed for troops to carry in their pockets and rucksacks in every theater of war.

These small, lightweight Armed Services Editions were beloved by the troops and are still fondly remembered today. Soldiers read them while waiting to land at Normandy, in hellish trenches in the midst of battles in the Pacific, in field hospitals, and on long bombing flights. This pioneering project not only lifted soldiers’ spirits, but also helped rescue _The Great Gatsby_ from obscurity and made Betty Smith, author of _A Tree Grows in Brooklyn,_ into a national icon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Long Road Home: An account of the author's experiences as a prisoner-of-war in the hands of the Germans during the Second World War (Memoirs from World War Two)*













*The honest account of one prisoner-of-war’s struggle to survive through five years of Nazi imprisonment. An essential book for readers of Horace Greasley, Alistair Urquhart and Heather Morris.*

On a cold May morning in 1940, Adrian Vincent arrived in France with his battalion.

His war didn’t last long.

Within five days the Siege of Calais was over and nearly all his comrades were killed, wounded or, like him, taken prisoner.

After a brutal journey across the breadth of Germany, Vincent and his fellow survivors began their life in Stalag VIIIB, set to work in terrible conditions down a Polish mine.

For the next five years they waged a war not against enemy soldiers, but instead versus monotony, disease, cruelty, starvation and hopelessness.

“The most honest prisoner-of-war story I have read in the last ten years.” _Leicester Mercury

The Long Road Home_ is a remarkably truthful memoir of what it was like to be a prisoner during the Second World War. Vincent does not portray himself or his comrades as heroes, but instead what they really were: survivors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

1/31/22.

Currently $1.

*B**ataan Uncensored *













*After three months in a last-ditch defense of Bataan over sixty thousand American and Filipino soldiers were captured.

What happened next would scar survivors for the rest of their lives.*

On 9th April 1942, the prisoners were rounded up and forced to begin marching. This was the beginning of the infamous Bataan Death March.

They were subject to cruel beatings and torture, were not provided with adequate food or water, and were forced to witness summary executions along the dreadful march that went on for over sixty miles. Those who survived with deep physical and psychological trauma.

Yet, Colonel E. B. Miller refused to allow the lives his fallen comrades to be forgotten.

So, even though he risked his own life, he kept notes of what happened. Humiliated by defeat, he obtained affidavits from men who were there, smuggled his history-in-the-making past Jap sentries, hid the notes in Jap prison camps, remembered and recovered them when victory came.

_Bataan Uncensored_ is the result of these remarkable notes that he made through the course of the war.

It is the memoir not of a professional soldier, but instead of a citizen soldier, who as a member of the National Guard, was a commander of the 194th Tank Battalion.

This book begins with how Miller, as a veteran from Mexican Border Campaign and World War One, came to be involved in the Second World War along with his fellow citizen-soldiers of the National Guard.

It then covers the withdrawals into Bataan and how they became an integral part in that heroic siege against the overpowering Japanese hordes.

But the book becomes especially vivid when Miller goes on to describe how he and his men gasped for strength on the Death March, how they elbowed death away in the confines of the hell ships, and how their sense of defeat fought with their American pride through the starvation and abuse of Jap prison camps.

This book is essential reading for anyone interested in this tragic moment in American history and for anyone who wishes to discover how these remarkable men managed to survive and overcome the seemingly insurmountable odds that faced them.

Colonel E. B. Miller had served in the Mexican Border Campaign and the First World War prior to becoming a commanding officer of the 194th Tank Battalion. He was held at Camp O'Donnell and Cabanatuan POW Camps in the Philippines before being sent to Japan. In Japan, he was held at Tanagawa, Zentsuji, and Rokuroshi POW Camps. He was liberated in September 1945. His book _Bataan Uncensored_ was first published in 1949 and he passed away in 1959.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/1/22.

Currently $3.

*The Damned Trilogy: A Call to Arms, The False Mirror, and The Spoils of War*













*Humans are caught up in an alien war in this epic from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Star Wars: The Force Awakens and Star Trek Into Darkness.*

For millennia, the Weave, an alliance of species, have fought to resist the telepathic Amplitur, who strive to unite all self-aware life-forms in their great “Purpose.” The Weave is slowly losing ground, but for both sides, warfare focuses more on outthinking and outmaneuvering your foe than destruction. In fact, most regard violence as hideously barbaric, and even the thought of harming another sentient being is beyond imagining.

Then they come to Earth . . .

*A Call to Arms*
When one of its scout ships lands on Earth, the Weave quickly realizes that humanity’s almost innate ability to wreak havoc and death may hold the key to turning the tide in their fight. Unfortunately for all, the Amplitur have the same idea—and mankind is caught in the middle.

*The False Mirror*
When the Amplitur unleash an elite cadre of fighters, it soon becomes clear that they have subjected their human prisoners to horrific genetic manipulation. But if the Weave attempts to undo the effects, they may change the former warriors into something far, far worse.

*The Spoils of War*
With mankind’s help, the Weave is finally on the verge of victory against the Amplitur. Until an alien scholar uncovers a terrifying truth: Earthlings might not even be capable of being civilized—and a shadowy group of powerful humans is already poised to unleash war across the entire galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A**ncillary Justice (Imperial Radch Book 1) *













*Ancillary Justice is Ann Leckie's stunning debut -- the only novel to ever win the Hugo, Nebula, and Arthur C. Clarke awards -- about a ship's AI who becomes trapped in a human body and her quest for revenge. A must read for fans of Ursula K. Le Guin and James S. A. Corey.*

"There are few who write science fiction like Ann Leckie can. There are few who ever could." -- John Scalzi
On a remote, icy planet, the soldier known as Breq is drawing closer to completing her quest.

Once, she was the Justice of Toren -- a colossal starship with an artificial intelligence linking thousands of soldiers in the service of the Radch, the empire that conquered the galaxy.

Now, an act of treachery has ripped it all away, leaving her with one fragile human body, unanswered questions, and a burning desire for vengeance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**teel World (Undying Mercenaries Series Book 1) *













In the twentieth century Earth sent probes, transmissions and welcoming messages to the stars. Unfortunately, someone noticed.

The Galactics arrived with their battle fleet in 2052. Rather than being exterminated under a barrage of hell-burners, Earth joined their vast Empire. Swearing allegiance to our distant alien overlords wasn’t the only requirement for survival. We also had to have something of value to trade, something that neighboring planets would pay their hard-earned credits to buy. As most of the local worlds were too civilized to have a proper army, the only valuable service Earth could provide came in the form of soldiers…someone had to do their dirty work for them, their fighting and dying.

I, James McGill, was born in 2099 on the fringe of the galaxy. When Hegemony Financial denied my loan applications, I was kicked out of the university and I turned to the stars. My first campaign involved the invasion of a mineral-rich planet called Cancri-9, better known as Steel World. The attack didn’t go well, and now Earth has entered a grim struggle for survival.

Humanity’s mercenary legions go to war in STEEL WORLD, bestselling author B. V. Larson’s latest science fiction novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**imebound [Kindle in Motion] (The Chronos Files Book 1) *













*An Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award winner—Grand Prize and Young Adult Fiction.*

When Kate Pierce-Keller’s grandmother gives her a strange blue medallion and speaks of time travel, sixteen-year-old Kate assumes the old woman is delusional. But it all becomes horrifyingly real when a murder in the past destroys the foundation of Kate’s present-day life. Suddenly, that medallion is the only thing protecting Kate from blinking out of existence.

Kate learns that the 1893 killing is part of something much more sinister, and her genetic ability to time travel makes Kate the only one who can fix the future. Risking everything, she travels back in time to the Chicago World’s Fair to try to prevent the murder and the chain of events that follows.

Changing the timeline comes with a personal cost—if Kate succeeds, the boy she loves will have no memory of her existence. And regardless of her motives, does Kate have the right to manipulate the fate of the entire world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**ell, Book, and Key (Chronos Origins Book 3) *













*With a madman in control of the timeline, one wrong move could be the last for time travelers intent on stopping him in this mind-bending novel by the bestselling author of the CHRONOS series.*

CHRONOS historians Madi, Tyson, and Katherine and their cohorts are on the enemy’s trail, fixing the mess that sociopath Saul Rand has made of history—and of the Temporal Dilemma rules. Another time shift is on the horizon, and this time, it’s one that reflects Saul’s twisted vision.

When the shift hits, it plunges the United States into a modern dark age where superstition trumps science and seventeenth-century witch hunts are no longer a thing of the past. But Saul has added a new hurdle to this insane reality: he’s hunting the Sisters of Prudence.

Clones of Katherine’s daughter, the Sisters are pawns to be sacrificed on Saul’s time chessboard—unless the team can track him down at the 1967 Monterey Pop Festival and erase him first. Saul is calling the shots, so he’s ahead of them every step of the way. With the clock ticking, this could be the endgame for CHRONOS and, if they fail, for reality itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Offset *













*It is your eighteenth birthday and one of your parents must die. You are the one who decides. Who do you pick?*

In a dying world, the Offset ceremony has been introduced to counteract and discourage procreation. It is a rule that is simultaneously accepted, celebrated and abhorred. But in this world, survival demands sacrifice so for every birth, there must be a death.

Professor Jac Boltanski is leading Project Salix, a ground-breaking new mission to save the world by replanting radioactive Greenland with genetically-modified willow trees. But things aren’t working out and there are discrepancies in the data. Has someone intervened to sabotage her life’s work?

In the meantime, her daughter Miri, an anti-natalist, has run away from home. Days before their Offset ceremony where one of her mothers must be sentenced to death, she is brought back against her will following a run-in with the law. Which parent will Miri pick to die: the one she loves, or the one she hates who is working to save the world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*E**ncounter at Farpoint (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *













WHERE THE ADVENTURE BEGAN...

CAPTAIN'S LOG, STARDATE 41254.7: The _U.S.S. Enterprise™_ is en route to Cygnus IV -- the edge of the known galaxy. There, we will rendezvous with the ship's new first officer and the other command personnel and proceed with out mission: discover the truth about Farpoint Station, a starbase facility built by the inhabitants of Cygnus IV, a starbase of unparalleled size and complexity...and infinite mystery.
And the success or failure of this, our first mission together, may well determine the course of human exploration across the galaxy for centuries to come...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**tar Trek: The Next Generation: Triangle: Imzadi II *













Even in the 24th century, three is definitely a crowd.
*Imzadi:* to the people of the planet Betazed, including Counselor Deanna Troi of the _Starship Enterprise_™, it means "beloved" and denotes a special closeness that can never be truly broken. Or can it?
In his acclaimed earlier novel, _Imzadi,_ bestselling author Peter David explored the special bond between Deanna Troi and Commander William T. Riker. It revealed new facets of their long and intimate relationship and put that bond to its ultimate test in a powerful and unforgettable story that remains one of the most popular _Star Trek_® adventures ever published. _Imzadi_ was a _New York Times_ bestseller in both hardcover and paperback.
Now David examines the heart of Deanna Troi from an altogether different perspective, as he reveals for the first time the full story of Troi's troubled romance with Lieutenant Commander Worf.
At first glance, they cannot be more different. She is an empath, gentle and acutely sensitive to the needs and feelings of others. He is a fierce Klingon warrior, dedicated to a harsh and warlike code of honor. Brought together, however, by a common need to care for Alexander, Worf's troubled, motherless son, they discover hidden reserves of courage and compassion within each other.
Soon mutual respect leads to much stronger emotions as they embark on an unexpected courtship, much to the surprise and discomfort of William Riker.
But does Worf's future truly lie with Deanna...or on a distant outpost called _Deep Space 9_™? And whom indeed shall Troi ultimately call "imzadi"?
_Imzadi II_ is a compelling story, an untold chapter in the history of the _Starship Enterprise_™.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Q**-in-Law (Star Trek: The Next Generation Book 18 ) *













When two powerful rival families of the spacefaring merchant race called the Tizarin are to be joined through marriage, the_U.S.S. Enterprise™_ is chosen as the site for the wedding. Though Captain Picard is pleased by the happy duty, his pleasure is cut short by the arrival of the Federation delegate from Betazed: Lwaxana Troi -- the mother of ship's counsellor, Deanna Troi.
Despite Lwaxana Troi's romantic overtures toward the captain, the celebration seems to go smoothly until the situation is further complicated by the arrival of the notorious and all powerful being called Q -- who has come to examine and challenge the human concept of love. Suddenly, the festivities are in turmoil, the powerful Tizarin families are on the verge of war, and Lwaxana Troi is determined to teach Q a lesson in love that he will never forget...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**ragon's Honor (Star Trek: The Next Generation Book 38 )*













*DRAGON'S HONOR*

Isolated for centuries, the exotic Dragon Empires finally ready to join the United Federation of Planets. But first the emperor's eldest son must marry the only daughter of his oldest enemy, bringing to an end decades of civil war. Without the wedding, there can be no peace -- and no treaty with the Federation.

As honored guests of the Dragon Empire, Captain Picard and the crew of the *Starship Enterprise™* must ensure that the royal wedding occurs on schedule, despite the Empire's complicated and difficult codes of honor. And Dr. Beverly Crusher finds her loyalties torn when she wins the confidence of the unusually reluctant bride-to-be.

More than just a treaty is at stake, for a vicious race of alien conquerors will stop at nothing, from assassination to invasion, to keep the Empire out of the Federation. Picard must now use all his skills to save the Empire...and preserve the Dragon's Honor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Q Continuum (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *













The unpredictable cosmic entity known only as Q has plagued Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the crew of the Starship _Enterprise™_ since their very first voyage together. But little was known of Q's mysterious past or of the unearthly realm from which he hails.

Until now.

A brilliant scientist may have found a way to breach the energy barrier surrounding the Milky Way galaxy, and the _Enterprise_ is going to put it to the test. The last thing Captain Picard needs is a surprise visit from Q, but the omnipotent trickster has more in mind than his usual pranks. Kidnapping Picard, he takes the captain back through time to the moment the Q Continuum faced its greatest threat.
Now Picard must learn Q's secrets -- or all of reality may perish!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*N**emesis (Star Trek) *













Remus -- mysterious sister world to Romulus. A planet where hope surrendered to darkness long ago. A planet whose inhabitants have been without a voice for generations. But that's about to change.

Earth -- home to Starfleet, where the crew of the _U.S.S. Enterprise™_ NCC-1701-E, gathers under the crystal blue skies of an Alaskan day to celebrate the wedding of Will Riker and Deanna Troi. The joy of the day is overshadowed only by the knowledge that this is the last time they will all be together, as soon-to-be Captain Riker and his ship's counselor, Deanna Troi, will soon be departing for their new ship.

Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the _Enterprise_ crew are suddenly diverted for an unexpected diplomatic mission to the planet Romulus. Longtime enemies of the Federation, the Romulans have expressed their desire to initiate negotiations that will hopefully lead to a long-awaited unity in the galaxy. But upon their arrival on Romulus, the Enterprise crew is faced with a threat that could lead to the destruction of the planet Earth, and Picard comes face to face with a man who may prove to be his most dangerous adversary yet...and a surprisingly personal nemesis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**tar Trek: Picard: The Last Best Hope*













*The USA TODAY bestseller—based on the new Star Trek TV series!*

_“Fifteen years ago…you led us out of the darkness. You commanded the greatest rescue armada in history. Then...the unimaginable. What did that cost you? Your faith. Your faith in us. Your faith in yourself. Tell us, why did you leave Starfleet, Admiral?”_

Every end has a beginning…and this electrifying novel details the events leading into the new _Star Trek_ TV series, introducing you to brand-new characters featured in the life of Jean-Luc Picard—widely considered to be one of the most popular and recognizable characters in all of science fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**tar Trek: Picard: The Dark Veil *













*The thrilling untold adventure based on the acclaimed Star Trek: Picard TV series!*

The Alpha Quadrant is mired in crisis. Within the United Federation of Planets, a terrorist strike on the shipyards of Mars has led to the shutdown of all relief efforts for millions of Romulans facing certain doom from an impending supernova. But when the USS_ Titan _is drawn into a catastrophic incident on the Romulan-Federation border, Captain William Riker, his family, and his crew find themselves caught between the shocking secrets of an enigmatic alien species and the deadly agenda of a ruthless Tal Shiar operative. Forced into a wary alliance with a Romulan starship commander, Riker and the _Titan _crew must uncover the truth to stop a devastating attack—but one wrong move could plunge the entire sector into open conflict!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**tar Trek: The Next Generation: Q&A*













*After facing the Borg menace, the crew of the U.S.S. Enterprise is looking forward to a little exploration when the enigmatic Q informs them that the universe is at stake if they don’t unravel the mystery of a strange planet in this Star Trek: The Next Generation novel.*

Nearly two decades ago, Jean-Luc Picard took command of the U.S.S. _Enterprise _NCC-1701-D, knowing it was an honor without equal.

On her first mission, the _Enterprise_ was sent to Farpoint Station for a simple, straightforward investigation. Perfect for a crew that had never served together. Then there was Q; an omnipotent lifeform that seemed bent on placing obstacle after obstacle in the ship’s—and in particular in Picard’s—way. And it hadn’t ended with that first mission. When he was least expected, Q would appear. Pushing, prodding, testing. At times needling captain and crew with seemingly silly, pointless, and maddening trifles. Then it would turn all too serious, and the survival of Picard's crew was in Q’s hands.

Why was it today that Picard was remembering the day he took command of the _Enterprise_-D? Now he commanded a new ship, the _Enterprise_-E, with a different crew. But Picard couldn’t shake the feeling that something all too familiar was going on. All too awful. All too Q.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**rime and Punishment: A Novel in Six Parts with Epilogue (Vintage Classics)*













*Hailed by Washington Post Book World as “the best [translation] currently available" when it was first published, this second edition has been updated in honor of the 200th anniversary of Dostoevsky’s birth.*

With the same suppleness, energy, and range of voices that won their translation of _The Brothers Karamazov_ the PEN/Book-of-the-Month Club Prize, Richard Pevear and Larissa Volokhonsky offer a brilliant translation of Dostoevsky's astounding pyschological thriller, newly revised for his bicentenniel. 

When Raskolnikov, an impoverished student living in the St. Petersburg of the tsars, commits an act of murder and theft, he sets into motion a story that is almost unequalled in world literature for its excruciating suspense, its atmospheric vividness, and its depth of characterization and vision. Dostoevsky’s drama of sin, guilt, and redemption transforms the sordid story of an old woman’s murder into the nineteenth century’s profoundest and most compelling philosophical novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Most Beautiful Girl in Cuba *













*Named one of 2021’s Most Anticipated Historical Novels and Best Beach Reads by Entertainment Weekly ∙ Oprah Magazine ∙ Travel + Leisure ∙ BuzzFeed ∙ Parade ∙ PopSugar ∙ Bustle ∙ SheReads ∙ Brit + Co and more!

“An exciting and inspiring read that shows us how womanhood, courage and revolution are three words that often mean the same thing.”―NPR

At the end of the nineteenth century, three revolutionary women fight for freedom in New York Times bestselling author Chanel Cleeton's captivating new novel inspired by real-life events and the true story of a legendary Cuban woman—Evangelina Cisneros—who changed the course of history.*

A feud rages in Gilded Age New York City between newspaper tycoons William Randolph Hearst and Joseph Pulitzer. When Grace Harrington lands a job at Hearst's newspaper in 1896, she’s caught in a cutthroat world where one scoop can make or break your career, but it’s a story emerging from Cuba that changes her life.

Unjustly imprisoned in a notorious Havana women's jail, eighteen-year-old Evangelina Cisneros dreams of a Cuba free from Spanish oppression. When Hearst learns of her plight and splashes her image on the front page of his paper, proclaiming her, "The Most Beautiful Girl in Cuba," she becomes a rallying cry for American intervention in the battle for Cuban independence. 

With the help of Marina Perez, a courier secretly working for the Cuban revolutionaries in Havana, Grace and Hearst's staff attempt to free Evangelina. But when Cuban civilians are forced into reconcentration camps and the explosion of the USS _Maine_ propels the United States and Spain toward war, the three women must risk everything in their fight for freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Late Shift: Letterman, Leno, & the Network Battle for the Night*













*This “gripping” New York Times bestseller from the host of CNN podcast Behind the Desk tells the true story—and backstage drama—of late-night comedy (Los Angeles Times).*

When beloved host Johnny Carson announced his retirement after thirty years on _The Tonight Show_, millions of Americans mourned. But inside the television industry, the news ignited a battle between two amazing talents—Jay Leno and David Letterman—who both yearned to occupy the departing legend’s chair. For NBC, it would be a decision with millions of dollars at stake. Soon these two comedians with strikingly different styles, who had once shared a friendship as they worked the clubs together, would be engaged in a fierce competition for the prize.

Based on in-depth reporting and interviews with those involved, and updated with a new introduction by the author—a producer of CNN series _The Story of Late Night_—_The Late Shift_ is a “vivid, behind-the-scenes, blow-by-blow account” of the fight that ensued, as stars, agents, and executives maneuvered for control of the most profitable program in TV history (_Chicago Tribune_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Morbid Taste for Bones (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 1)*













*The “irresistible” and “compelling” first novel in the historical mystery series featuring a Welsh Benedictine monk in the twelfth century (The Washington Post).*

A Welsh Benedictine monk living at Shrewsbury Abbey in western England, Brother Cadfael spends much of his time tending the herbs and vegetables in the garden—but now there’s a more pressing matter. Cadfael is to serve as translator for a group of monks heading to the town of Gwytherin in Wales. The team’s goal is to collect the holy remains of Saint Winifred, which Prior Robert hopes will boost the abbey’s reputation, as well as his own. But when the monks arrive in Gwytherin, the town is divided over the request.

When the leading opponent to disturbing the grave is found shot dead with a mysterious arrow, some believe Saint Winifred herself delivered the deadly blow. Brother Cadfael knows an earthly hand did the deed, but his plan to root out a murderer may dig up more than he can handle.

Before _CSI_ and _Law & Order_, there was Brother Cadfael, “wily veteran of the Crusades” (_Los Angeles Times_). His knowledge of herbalism, picked up in the Holy Land, and his skillful observance of human nature are blessings in dire situations, and earned Ellis Peters a Crime Writers’ Association Silver Dagger Award. _A Morbid Taste for Bones_ kicks off a long-running and much-loved series that went on to be adapted for stage, radio, and television.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Clubbable Woman (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 1)*













*The first book in the “outstanding” British police procedural series—the basis for the long-running BBC series featuring the Yorkshire detective duo (The New York Times).*

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

Mary Connon froze out her husband, Sam, long ago. She likes the attention of other men—like the fellow members of Sam’s rugby club. Naturally, when she’s found dead in her sitting room with a hole in her head, Sam is a suspect. If only he hadn’t suffered a dizzying scrum injury that’s left everything a blur. He isn’t sure that he _didn’t_ kill her. But Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, Peter Pascoe, are looking outside the unhappy home. Because it seems everyone within spitting distance of the suburban femme fatale—from prying neighbors to spurned lovers to jealous wives—wanted Mary dead. As the field of play expands, so do the motives . . .

A Clubbable Woman _is the 1st book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Glimmer of Death (An Odessa Jones Mystery Book 1) *











*Selected as a Pioneer Woman Best Beach Read!
Featured on Buzzfeed Books!

In the first of a thrilling new series, one woman’s extraordinary psychic gift plunges her already-troubled present into chaos—and puts her future in someone’s deadly sights . . .*

Until now, Odessa Jones’ inherited ability to read emotions and foretell danger has protected her. But second sight didn’t warn her she would soon be a widow—and about to lose her home and the catering business she’s worked so hard to build. The only things keeping Dessa going are her love for baking and her sometimes-mellow cat, Juniper. Unfortunately, putting her life back together means taking a gig at an all-kinds-of-shady real estate firm run by volatile owner Charlie Risko . . .

Until Charlie is brutally killed—and Dessa’s bullied co-worker is arrested for murder. Dessa can’t be sure who’s guilty. But it doesn’t take a psychic to discover that everyone from Charlie’s much-abused staff to his long-suffering younger wife had multiple reasons to want him dead. And as Dessa follows a trail of lies through blackmail, dead-end clues, and corruption, she needs to see the truth fast—or a killer will bury her deep down with it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Girl in the Sand (Violet Darger FBI Mystery Thriller Book 3)*













*Shallow graves scar the desert landscape. A cemetery in the sand. Some of the lost are never found.*

Thousands of girls go missing every year in Las Vegas. Abducted. Or worse.

*And now the dead are calling.*

These lost girls summon *FBI Profiler Violet Darger* to Sin City -- a new case. There are fresh dead to sort through -- two bodies burned beyond recognition in the trunk of a sedan -- and there’s reason to believe that there are missing girls waiting to be saved.

Rumors swirl that a legendary killer is responsible for these crimes. An escaped prisoner with a personal grudge against Darger -- one who wants her and her partner dead. One who disappeared for 20 years.

*But the desert is full of deadly secrets -- horrors waiting beneath the sand.*

If Darger finds the killer in time, the girls will live. If not…

*This pulse-pounding thriller will have you holding your breath until the final page. Fans of John Sandford, Karin Slaughter, Gillian Flynn, and Lisa Gardner should check out the Violet Darger series.*

_The books in the series can be read in any order, so grab *The Girl in the Sand* and get started today._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**ark Passage (Violet Darger FBI Mystery Thriller Book 7) *













*The corpse juts from the heaping bulge of the landfill. Milky white flesh laid bare by the front loader's blade. Naked. Female. Face down in the garbage.*

When three bodies turn up in a landfill outside of Philadelphia, FBI profiler *Violet Darger* heads to Pennsylvania to investigate. Right away there's a major complication. *The emaciated corpses appear to have been starved to death.*

Darger arrives in time for the autopsies. Watches withered bodies laid out on the stainless steel slabs of the morgue, their faces crusted with sandy soil, skin pulled taut around knobby cheekbones.

*What kind of a person could carry out such harsh acts? Figuring out the warped psychology might be the key to solving the case.*

Forensic evidence helps Darger trace the bodies to a particular dumpster in West Philadelphia. It's the first step down the long, dark passage this case leads her through.

*Because the city is full of deadly secrets -- horrors waiting beneath the surface.*

In her most *shocking and bizarre* case yet, the darkness comes for Darger in a way it never has before. Surrounds her. Envelops her. Will she find her way back to the light?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Tequila for Two: An Althea Rose Mystery (The Althea Rose series Book 2)*













There’s always one in the bunch.

The one who takes things a little too seriously – a little too far. The fanatic, if you will.

When a radical Pagan group blows into Tequila Key to celebrate the autumnal equinox, Althea Rose’s psychic senses start tingling. She goes on full alert after meeting Horace, a Gandalf wannabe who reminds Althea of an old man playing dress up. One look into his pale eyes sets her straight, and soon Althea’s best friend Luna is forcing her to learn a magickal protection spell before they investigate Horace and his festival. To make matters worse, Althea botches the spell and the results are…interesting to say the least.

Oh, and about that love life of hers? There’s no time for love when bodies start turning up on deserted beaches. Soon, Althea is in way over her head as the full moon starts to rise and the clock counts down on the killer wandering Tequila Key’s quiet streets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Second Deadly Sin (The Edward X. Delaney Series Book 2)*













*A police detective must find out who murdered a world-famous artist in a thriller by the #1 New York Times–bestselling “master of suspense” (The Washington Post).*

A month ago, world-renowned artist Victor Maitland was found dead in his Mott Street studio—stabbed repeatedly in the back. With no clear leads or suspects, the New York Police Department calls Chief Edward Delaney out of retirement. Delaney is still adjusting to life on the outside, and he’s bored by his free time. He welcomes the chance to put his well-honed investigative skills to the test once again. To investigate the case, Delaney plunges into Maitland’s rarefied orbit. Following a winding path of avarice, deception, and fraud, Delaney uncovers a long line of suspects that includes Maitland’s wife, son, and mistress. When a second murder rocks Manhattan’s art world, Delaney moves closer to the truth about what kind of a man—or monster—Victor Maitland really was. But which of the artist’s enemies was capable of killing him and leaving no trail?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**ed Christmas *













*A “fast and furious . . . thrilling and satisfying” Dickens-inspired whodunit by the author of the Dalziel and Pascoe series (Nero Award winner Robert Barnard).*

Best known for his Dalziel and Pascoe novels, which were adapted into a hit BBC series, Reginald Hill proves himself to be a “master of . . . cerebral puzzle mysteries” in his stand-alone novels as well—now available as ebooks (_The New York Times_).

Have Yourself a Dickensian Christmas! That’s what the Dingley Dell, a secluded hotel in the English countryside, promises. Arabella Allen is eager to partake in the dancing, skating, and spiked punch—especially with Boswell, Dickens scholar and charming host. But when a blizzard leaves the guests snowbound, the cozy trappings feel more like an icy trap. Finding a frozen corpse can do that. Now Arabella is questioning the real motive behind drawing this assortment of strangers to the middle of nowhere. With all communication to the outside word cut off, the only one she can ask is Boswell. But as the temperatures drop and the body count rises, Arabella doubts she can trust even_ him_ on this increasingly deadly silent night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Job (Fox and O'Hare Series, Book 3) *













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • He’s a charming con man and she’s a dedicated FBI agent, and they’re about to drive each other crazy . . . again!*

The FBI had one demand when they secretly teamed up Special Agent Kate O’Hare with charming con man Nicolas Fox—bring down the world’s most-wanted and untouchable felons. This time it’s the brutal leader of a global drug-smuggling empire. The FBI doesn’t know what their target looks like, where he is, or how to find him, but Nick Fox has a few tricks up his sleeve to roust this particular Knipschildt chocolate–loving drug lord.

From the streets of Nashville to the back alleys of Lisbon, from the rooftops of Istanbul to the middle of the Thames, Nick and Kate chase their mark. When they find themselves pitted against a psychopathic bodyguard and a Portuguese enforcer who gets advice from a pickled head, they decide it’s time to enlist some special talent—talent like a machete-wielding Somali pirate, a self-absorbed actor, an Oscar-winning special effects artist, and Kate’s father Jake, a retired Special Forces operative. Together they could help make this Fox and O’Hare’s biggest win yet . . . if they survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**ast and Loose (The Men of the Sisterhood Book 2) *













*A secret organization seeks justice in Vegas in this romantic thriller from the #1 New York Times-bestselling author…*

_The Sisterhood: a group of women bound by friendship and a quest for justice. Now their male allies, the Men of the Sisterhood, have formed a top-secret organization of their own, with the same goal of helping the helpless and righting the wrongs of the world…_

With the women of the Sisterhood away on a covert assignment, their significant others could be expected to kick back and enjoy a little drama-free downtime. But that’s not the way Jack, Ted, Harry, Charles, and the rest of their comrades roll. An urgent call has come to the headquarters of their organization, BOLO Consultants. Bert Navarro, head of security for Countess Anna de Silva, suspects that Annie’s deluxe casino, Babylon, is being stealthily and expertly robbed. But figuring out who’s hacking into Babylon’s security system proves more difficult than expected—and may have implications for one of BOLO’s own. The security expert working for them has unlocked one hard fact—that there are more than enough suspects to investigate. But the men of BOLO will do what it takes to prove that, even in Vegas, there’s no gambling with justice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Atrocity Archives (Laundry Files Book 1) *













*The first novel in Hugo Award-winning author Charles Stross's witty Laundry Files series.*


Bob Howard is a low-level techie working for a super-secret government agency. While his colleagues are out saving the world, Bob's under a desk restoring lost data. His world was dull and safe - but then he went and got Noticed.

Now, Bob is up to his neck in spycraft, parallel universes, dimension-hopping terrorists, monstrous elder gods and the end of the world. Only one thing is certain: it will take more than a full system reboot to sort this mess out . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**ead Lies Dreaming (Laundry Files Book 10) *













*When magic and superpowers emerge in the masses, Wendy Deere is contracted by the government to bag and snag supervillains in Hugo Award-winning author Charles Stross' Dead Lies Dreaming: A Laundry Files Novel.*

As Wendy hunts down Imp—the cyberpunk head of a band calling themselves “The Lost Boys”— she is dragged into the schemes of louche billionaire Rupert de Montfort Bigge. Rupert has discovered that the sole surviving copy of the long-lost concordance to the one true _Necronomicon_ is up for underground auction in London. He hires Imp’s sister, Eve, to procure it by any means necessary, and in the process, he encounters Wendy Deere.

In a tale of corruption, assassination, thievery, and magic, Wendy Deere must navigate rotting mansions that lead to distant pasts, evil tycoons, corrupt government officials, lethal curses, and her own moral qualms in order to make it out of this chase alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**lack Pearl: A Cold Case Suspense*













A cold case heats up when a 9-1-1 call puts police at a Denver murder scene, pointing investigators to the abduction of a Colorado teenager fourteen years earlier. A calling card—a single black pearl—is found on the newest victim. Is the murder a copycat? Or has a twisted serial killer, thought dead or in prison, returned to strike again?


Soon, the hunt for a multi-state killer is on and brings together an unexpected team: a Denver Major Crimes police lieutenant; an FBI special agent who investigated the previous murders; a rookie FBI agent with a specialty in psychology; and the only living victim of the Black Pearl Killer, who is now a cop.


For Special Agent Brian DiPietro, the case is an opportunity to find answers. For Officer Allison Shannon, the case will force her to face down the town that blamed her for surviving when another did not. And for both DiPietro and Shannon, it’s a chance for both to find closure to questions that have tormented them for years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Greed: The page-turning thriller that warned of financial melt-down*













*CORRUPT BIG BUSINESS, ECONOMY IN MELTDOWN, THE THRILLER THAT WARNED US ALL

'Marc Elsberg is nothing if not prescient' GUARDIAN*

It’s the near future: the world economy is in freefall. Mass unemployment and hunger rage as banks, corporations and countries go bankrupt. But one group are doing just fine: the super-rich.

Nobel prize-winning economist Herbert Thompson drives to an emergency summit in Berlin, to deliver his ground-breaking solution to the world’s elite: a formula that will reverse the downturn, transform the economy, and give _everyone_ a share of the wealth.

Thompson never arrives. He is killed in a car crash on the way.

Jan, a keen cyclist out late, sees the incident. Convinced Thompson has been murdered, he vows to find out why.

But there are powerful forces at work, who will stop at nothing to keep Jan silent.

How far will they go to satisfy their greed? And who can stop them?

*A spine-chillingly realistic thriller on the horrors of freewheeling capitalism and the threat of human greed.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*An Innocent Client: A Legal Thriller (Joe Dillard Series Book 1)*













_Chosen by *Bookbub* readers as one of the *Top 100 Crime Novels of All Time*._

A preacher is found brutally murdered in a Tennessee motel room.

A beautiful, mysterious young girl is accused.

In this bestselling debut, criminal defense lawyer Joe Dillard has become jaded over the years as he's tried to balance his career against his conscience. Savvy but cynical, Dillard wants to quit doing criminal defense, but he can't resist the chance to represent someone who might actually be innocent. His drug-addicted sister has just been released from prison and his mother is succumbing to Alzheimer's, but Dillard's commitment to the case never wavers despite the personal troubles and professional demands that threaten to destroy him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ying Breath (Harry Bauer Book 2)*













_*SOMETIMES CONSPIRACY THEORIES ARE REAL...*_

*USA TODAY & Amazon 2-million copy bestselling author BLAKE BANNER is back with a brand new gripping thriller series!*

When your only training is as a first class killer, it can be hard to find a job on Main Street. Unless you work for Cobra, the secret agency that takes out the worst of the world’s trash. So when Harry Bauer left the Regiment, the toughest special ops outfit on the planet, Cobra offered him a job, taking out the trash.

Bauer had grown up fighting for survival on the streets of the Bronx. He knew everything there was to know about hard reality, and he didn’t buy into fantasies or conspiracy theories. Until, that is, one came knocking on his door...

There was nothing unreal about the job: a simple hit at Manhattan’s Mandarin Oriental Hotel, on two of China’s highest ranking biochemists, and two of the world’s most evil men. But when Cobra High Command asks Bauer to find out why Zhao Li and Yang Dizhou are in New York in the first place, things turn dark.

In a mission that will take him from New York to Casablanca, Algeria and Bangkok, Bauer will realize the hard way that sometimes conspiracy theories are real…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Q**uantum Kill (Harry Bauer Book 4)*













*IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE A SIMPLE ESCORT...

USA TODAY & Amazon 2-million copy bestselling author BLAKE BANNER is back with a brand new gripping thriller series!*

Harry Bauer is a professional assassin. He is employed by Cobra, a shadow agency that provides certain, select Western governments with total deniability, while taking out the trash. Bauer is very good at what he does. In fact, he’s the best.

So when the brigadier, his overall boss, tells Bauer to go to Canada, pick up a woman and escort her to DC, he is understandably pissed: He eliminates bad guys, he’s not a nursemaid.

But when a few hours into the job the CIA send a highly professional hit squad to take out his charge, Diana, Harry begins to realize there is more to the job than babysitting. And when every attempt to get information about her is stonewalled, both by Diana and Cobra, he knows he has been put in the middle of something big, and dark.

It was supposed to be a simple escort, Calgary to DC, but it ends up taking Bauer and Diana across the Atlantic to the Azores, to Cadiz and beyond, before he discovers the terrifying truth, and does what he has to do, what he does best…Take out the trash.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Program: A Novel (Tim Rackley Novels) *













The series that started it all!

In this powerful follow-up to his action-packed thriller _The Kill Clause_, Gregg Hurwitz, the new maestro of pulse-pounding suspense, ratchets up the excitement with another sensational page-turner featuring Tim Rackley, a driven lawman motivated by honor, morality, and a deep sense of justice.

Called back into the fold of the U.S. Marshals Service, Tim is tasked with retrieving Leah Henning, the daughter of a powerful Hollywood producer, from a mind-control cult. As Tim wends his way deep undercover into an insidious operation called The Program, he confronts a brand of mind-warping manipulation beyond his worst expectations.

Tim becomes enmeshed with a diverse band of characters—from the charismatic, messianic leader T. D. Betters to a cult reject burnout to the intelligent yet highly vulnerable Leah herself—and finds himself caught in a shadowy landscape of lies, manipulation, and terror. At stake: innocent minds—maybe even his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Detachment (A John Rain Novel)*













_John Rain is back. And “the most charismatic assassin since James Bond” (_San Francisco Chronicle_) is up against his most formidable enemy yet: the nexus of political, military, media, and corporate factions known only as the Oligarchy._

When legendary black ops veteran Colonel Scott “Hort” Horton tracks Rain down in Tokyo, Rain can’t resist the offer: a multi-million dollar payday for the “natural causes” demise of three ultra-high-profile targets who are dangerously close to launching a coup in America.

But the opposition on this job is going to be too much for even Rain to pull it off alone. He’ll need a detachment of other deniable irregulars: his partner, the former Marine sniper, Dox. Ben Treven, a covert operator with ambivalent motives and conflicted loyalties. And Larison, a man with a hair trigger and a secret he’ll kill to protect.

From the shadowy backstreets of Tokyo and Vienna, to the deceptive glitz and glamour of Los Angeles and Las Vegas, and finally to a Washington, D.C. in a permanent state of war, these four lone wolf killers will have to survive presidential hit teams, secret CIA prisons, and a national security state as obsessed with guarding its own secrets as it is with invading the privacy of the populace.

But first, they’ll have to survive each other.

_The Detachment_ is what fans of Eisler, “one of the most talented and literary writers in the thriller genre” (_Chicago Sun-Times_), have been waiting for: the worlds of the award-winning Rain series, and of the bestselling _Fault Line_ and _Inside Out_, colliding in one explosive thriller as real as today’s headlines and as frightening as tomorrow’s.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Clean Kill in Tokyo (A John Rain Novel) *













*Previously published as Rain Fall*

Name: John Rain.
Vocation: Assassin.
Specialty: Natural Causes.
Base of operations: Tokyo.
Availability: Worldwide.

Half American, half Japanese, expert in both worlds but at home in neither, John Rain is the best killer money can buy. You tell him who. You tell him where. He doesn’t care about why…

Until he gets involved with Midori Kawamura, a beautiful jazz pianist—and the daughter of his latest kill.

_A Clean Kill in Tokyo_ was previously published as _Rain Fall_, the first in the bestselling John Rain assassin series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Appointment in Tehran (The Snake Eater Chronicles Book 2)*













When radical Iranian students seize the U.S. Embassy compound in Tehran and take over fifty diplomats hostage the U.S. President has to negotiate with a government that wants only to humiliate the United States. When talks fail, the President must turn to the military to bring the Americans home by force.

As preparations are made for an audacious rescue, an American intelligence officer hides alone in a Tehran safehouse with a secret. He is protecting a powerful weapon known as the Perses Device, which is now at risk of being captured and employed against the United States. The Agency Director orders that it must be brought out at all costs.

But as a small American team clandestinely enters Tehran to lead the way for the rescue force, a traitor spills the secret and KGB Spetsnaz operatives begin their own search for the weapon.

At the last minute, one more American is added to the advance team—his sole mission is to get the Agency officer and the Perses device to safety.

When the rescue mission fails, only two Americans are left to run the gauntlet of enemy agents and get the weapon out.

Getting in was easy…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Science of Everyday Life: An Entertaining and Enlightening Examination of Everything We Do and Everything We See*













Scientists are in the business of trying to understand the world. Exploring commonplace phenomena, they have uncovered some of nature’s deepest laws. We can in turn apply these laws to our own lives, to better grasp and enhance our performance in daily activities as varied as cooking, home improvement, sports—even dunking a doughnut! This book makes the science of the familiar a key to opening the door for those who want to know what scientists do, why they do it, and how they go about it.

Following the routine of a normal day, from coffee and breakfast to shopping, household chores, sports, a drink, supper, and a bath, we see how the seemingly mundane can provide insight into the most profound scientific questions. Some of the topics included are the art and science of dunking; how to boil an egg; how to tally a supermarket bill; the science behind hand tools; catching a ball or throwing a boomerang; the secrets of haute cuisine, bath (or beer) foam; and the physics of sex. Fisher writes with great authority and a light touch, giving us an entertaining and accessible look at the science behind our daily activities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C**ollapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed: Revised Edition *













*In Jared Diamond’s follow-up to the Pulitzer-Prize winning Guns, Germs and Steel, the author explores how climate change, the population explosion and political discord create the conditions for the collapse of civilization. Diamond is also the author of Upheaval: Turning Points for Nations in Crisis*


Environmental damage, climate change, globalization, rapid population growth, and unwise political choices were all factors in the demise of societies around the world, but some found solutions and persisted. As in *Guns, Germs, and Steel*, Diamond traces the fundamental pattern of catastrophe, and weaves an all-encompassing global thesis through a series of fascinating historical-cultural narratives. Collapse moves from the Polynesian cultures on Easter Island to the flourishing American civilizations of the Anasazi and the Maya and finally to the doomed Viking colony on Greenland. Similar problems face us today and have already brought disaster to Rwanda and Haiti, even as China and Australia are trying to cope in innovative ways. Despite our own society’s apparently inexhaustible wealth and unrivaled political power, ominous warning signs have begun to emerge even in ecologically robust areas like Montana.

Brilliant, illuminating, and immensely absorbing, *Collapse* is destined to take its place as one of the essential books of our time, raising the urgent question: How can our world best avoid committing ecological suicide?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Shatterzone of Empires: Coexistence and Violence in the German, Habsburg, Russian, and Ottoman Borderlands (Encounters)*













*“Anyone who studies nationalism, genocide, mass violence, or war in these regions, from the Enlightenment through the mid-20th century, needs to read [this].”—Central European History*

_Shatterzone of Empires_ is a comprehensive analysis of interethnic relations, coexistence, and violence in Europe’s eastern borderlands over the past two centuries.

In this vast territory, extending from the Baltic to the Black Sea, four major empires with ethnically and religiously diverse populations encountered each other along often changing and contested borders. Examining this geographically widespread, multicultural region at several levels—local, national, transnational, and empire—and through multiple approaches—social, cultural, political, and economic—this volume offers informed and dispassionate analyses of how the many populations of these borderlands managed to coexist in a previous era and how and why the areas eventually descended into violence. An understanding of this specific region will help readers grasp the preconditions of interethnic coexistence and the causes of ethnic violence and war in many of the world's other borderlands, both past and present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**merican Heritage History of the United States *













"Douglas Brinkley and American Heritage have done a grand job. This is a first-rate book: fair, clear, and enormously welcome." - David McCullough

"Douglas Brinkley's one-volume history is a riveting narrative of unique people who have come to call themselves American. There is no dust on these pages as the author brilliantly tells our national story with skill and brevity."

In this rich and inspiring book, acclaimed historian Douglas Brinkley takes us on the incredible journey of the United States - a nation formed from a vast countryside on whose fringes thirteen small British colonies fought for their freedom, then established a democratic nation that spanned the continent, and went on to become a world power. This book will be treasured by anyone interested in the story of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**uns of the American West *












Dennis Adler, award-winning author and photographer, and contributing editor to Guns of the Old West magazine, has woven together enthralling tales of the guns and gunmen who made the Wild West wild. Beginning with the early western expansion and the California Gold Rush, Guns of the American West takes you through the development of America's most legendary handguns, rifles, and shotguns and the roles they played in our nation's history. As the Civil War erupts, the author follows the politics of a country divided and how North and South chose to arm their soldiers. In the aftermath of this great conflagration, Adler takes you step-by-step through the evolution of loose powder cap-and-ball revolvers, rifles, and shotguns to the conversion to self-contained metallic cartridges and the sweeping changes that resulted in firearms design. With a nation intent on its belief in Manifest Destiny, the author follows legendary lawmen, soldiers, and outlaws as America moves west in the 1870s and 1880s.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**uxedo Park: A Wall Street Tycoon and the Secret Palace of Science That Changed the Course of World War II*













*The untold story of an eccentric Wall Street tycoon and the circle of scientific geniuses he assembled before World War II to develop the science for radar and the atomic bomb. Together they changed the course of history.*

Legendary financier, philanthropist, and society figure Alfred Lee Loomis gathered the most visionary scientific minds of the twentieth century—Albert Einstein, Werner Heisenberg, Niels Bohr, Enrico Fermi, and others—at his state-of-the-art laboratory in Tuxedo Park, New York, in the late 1930s. He established a top-secret defense laboratory at MIT and personally bankrolled pioneering research into new, high-powered radar detection systems that helped defeat the German Air Force and U-boats. With Ernest Lawrence, the Nobel Prize–winning physicist, he pushed Franklin Delano Roosevelt to fund research in nuclear fission, which led to the development of the atomic bomb.

Jennet Conant, the granddaughter of James Bryant Conant, one of the leading scientific advisers of World War II, enjoyed unprecedented access to Loomis’ papers, as well as to people intimately involved in his life and work. She pierces through Loomis’ obsessive secrecy and illuminates his role in assuring the Allied victory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Scourge of the Swastika: A History of Nazi War Crimes During World War II*












When discussing the German war crimes of the Second World War, modern histories have focused on the Holocaust. While the Final Solution was a unique and unparalleled horror, German atrocities did not end there. The Nazis terrorized their own citizens, tortured and murdered POWs, and carried out countless executions throughout occupied Europe. Lord Russell of Liverpool was part of the legal team that brought Nazi war criminals to justice, and from this first-hand position, he published the sensational, bestselling _The Scourge of the Swastika_ in 1954. Liverpool shows that the actions of the Third Reich, including the Holocaust, were illegal, not merely immoral.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I**t Happened in Italy: Untold Stories of How the People of Italy Defied the Horrors of the Holocaust *













IMAGINE ELIZABETH BETTINA’S SURPRISE when she discovered that her grandmother’s village had a secret: over a half century ago, many of Campagna’s residents defied the Nazis and risked their lives to shelter and save _hundreds_ of Jews during the Holocaust. What followed her discovery became an adventure as she uncovered fascinating untold stories of Jews in Italy during World War II and the many Italians who risked everything to save them.

“Finally, somebody made known the courage and the empathy of the majority of the Italian people toward us Jews at a time of great danger.” —Nino Asocoli


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/1/22.

Currently $2.

*N**ORVEL: An American Hero *












*The award-winning book that inspired a historical marker recognizing Norvel Lee's remarkable accomplishments!

"It is truly astounding to believe that everything captured in this book is authentically about one great man who should've been more well known before this masterpiece and deserves nothing but acclaim and recognition." Victoria Whitehead - Vinevoice*

Despite obstacles such as Virginia's Jim Crow laws, limited schooling opportunities, and a speech impediment, Norvel's life journey led to exceptional accomplishments in the larger world. Among those accomplishments were as the defendant in a landmark civil rights case, and member of the 1948 and 1952 U.S. Olympic teams - making history at the 1952 Helsinki Games. Afterward he received several post-graduate degrees. While raising and empowering their family Norvel and his wife then dedicated their lives to educating and mentoring young people and contributing tirelessly to community outreach organizations in the Washington D.C. area. He also served as a senior officer with the U.S. Air Force Reserve. Norvel Lee was truly an unsung hero who deserves recognition as a civil rights leader who made a profound difference in people's lives. Based on true events, NORVEL is a meticulously researched story about a remarkable man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/2/22.

Currently $1.

*E**xile *













_A shackled Earth, ruled by an unstoppable tyrant
An exiled son, and a one-way trip across the galaxy
A perfect world, their last hope for survival_

Vice Admiral Isaac Gallant is the heir apparent to the First Admiral, the dictator of the Confederacy of Humanity. Unwilling to let his mother's tyranny stand, he joins the rebellion and leads his ships into war against the might of his own nation.

Betrayal and failure, however, see Isaac Gallant and his allies captured. Rather than execute her only son, the First Admiral instead decides to exile them, flinging four million dissidents and rebels through a one-shot wormhole to the other end of the galaxy.

There, Isaac finds himself forced to keep order and peace as they seek out a new home without becoming the very dictator he fought against and when that new home turns out to be too perfect to be true, he and his fellow exiles must decide how hard they are prepared to fight for paradise...against the very people who built it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**hockwave (Star Kingdom Book 1)*













*What if being a hero was encoded in your genes?

And nobody told you?*

Casmir Dabrowski would laugh if someone asked him that. After all, he had to build a robot to protect himself from bullies when he was in school.

Fortunately, life is a little better these days. He’s an accomplished robotics engineer, a respected professor, and he almost never gets picked on in the lunchroom. But he’s positive heroics are for other people.

Until robot assassins stride onto campus and try to kill him.

Forced to flee the work he loves and the only home he’s ever known, Casmir catches the first ship into space, where he hopes to buy time to figure out who wants him dead and why. If he can’t, he’ll never be able to return home.

But he soon finds himself entangled with bounty hunters, mercenaries, and pirates, including the most feared criminal in the Star Kingdom: Captain Tenebris Rache.

Rache could snap his spine with one cybernetically enhanced finger, but he may be the only person with the answer Casmir desperately needs:

What in his genes is worth killing for?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**sylum: A Star Kingdom Science Fiction Adventure Novel *













A young woman with cybernetic upgrades, Mari Moonrazor has decided to flee the restrictive machine-worshipping cult she was raised in. She longs to know what it’s like to live among normal humans and experience simple biological pleasures like consuming alcohol, kissing a boy, and—most importantly—eating chocolate.

But her mother, the infamous astroshaman leader Kyla Moonrazor, is determined to get her back, even if it means sending a bounty hunter after her.

Mari’s only hope for freedom is to be granted asylum from the leaders of the powerful Star Kingdom. First, she must prove that she has knowledge and resources she can offer them. Second, she has to earn their trust.

This all would have been easier if her people hadn’t bombed their planet…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*How to Pick Up Women with a Drunk Space Ninja (The Adventures of Duke LaGrange Book 1)*













*Bounty hunters. Ninjas. Anthropomorphic musk oxen from the moons of Gartosh. Welcome to the gut busting and page turning universe of Duke LaGrange!*

When bounty hunter Duke LaGrange and his oft inebriated Japanese-Irish ninja companion, Ishiro’shea, entered their favorite watering hole, Cyborg Joe’s Grill N’ Go & The Why Not Saloon, they had no idea that they would soon be gobbled up by an unhinged astral anomaly and deposited on an uncharted primitive world. Few things are worse than undeveloped planets especially those that haven’t even made it to the soufflé stage. To top it off, this particular planet comes with its own insane ruler and an Orb that Controls Everything and Must be Respected. The bounty hunting duo will need to navigate a violent rebellion, flying fire breathing panthers, and mutated swamp cannibals in order to avoid being stranded light years from the nearest well-made martini.

_How to Pick Up Women with a Drunk Space Ninja_ is the first book in _The Adventures of Duke LaGrange_, a series of hilarious sci-fi adventure romps from the creative mind of Jay Key. You are sure to fall in love with Key’s menagerie of colorful characters and laugh-out loud storytelling talents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*N**orthwoods Wolfman (Monsters in the Midwest Book 2) *













When Dallas, the self-proclaimed Hero of Trappersville, is recruited by an ancient order of monster hunters, he’s more than happy to sign up. The group’s leader, Colton, is solid as an oak. Randall ain’t half bad, despite his tendency to whine. The whip-smart, beautiful, and totally badass Aletia is whip-smart, beautiful, and totally badass. Under their guidance, Dallas learns everything there is to know about hunting monsters (or close enough) and pledges to keep his friends safe.

Now there’s a werewolf in town, and Dallas and Stanley are on the case. As far as Dallas is concerned, monsters are monsters, and they have no place in Wisconsin. Or do they? When an unexpected discovery and an unlikely reunion turn his world upside down, Dallas realizes he may not get to choose which side he’s on.

Booze, bar fights, boo hags, beer cans, Bigfoot, brujas, and a full moon. Who knew that hunting monsters would make life so exciting?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*U**ndead Cheesehead (Monsters in the Midwest Book 3) *













Stanley's lonely. Before the strange events of the past few months, the self-proclaimed alien abductee and T.V. crime drama aficionado would drink and bowl with his friends, Herb and Dallas. But no one's seen hide nor hair of Dallas in the longest, and Herb's been spending all of his time with his girlfriend, Lois. That just leaves Stanley, and Stanley's lonely. Everything changes when Stanley becomes a zombie. With each bite, he gains a new friend. Soon, he has more friends than he would've ever thought possible. If he could just sink his teeth into Herb, Lois, and Dallas, they'd all be together again, and everything would be perfect. Meanwhile...

Everything changes when Stanley's home is vandalized. After someone breaks all of his dinner plates and ruins his last hotdog, a zombie apocalypse overtakes Trappersville. To make matters worse, the Society shows up. Stanley and his supernatural friends are trapped between an ancient order of monster hunters and a hungry zombie horde. If that wasn't bad enough, one zombie in particular looks a lot like Stanley.

Things aren't looking good for the fine folks of Trappersville, Wisconsin. Will Stanley, his friends, and the entire town be lost? Over Stanley's dead bodies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Trail to Crazy Man: L'Amour's Original Version *













The uncut, unrevised original text, as L'Amour intended it. Rafe Caradec had been raised to a hard life in a hard land where death lurked behind every bush and in most men's eyes. Only his courage and his gun had sustained him. That and the unflinching honor that had earned him the respect of every man.

Now that honor was about to lead him into deadly danger against the greatest odds he had ever faced. For Rafe had given his word to a dying man and could not go back on it. The man had been murdered by a cabal of greedy ranchers who wanted his land, and Rafe had sworn to protect that land for the man's wife and infant daughter.

But when he told her his story, the wife didn't believe him. She knew someone was after the ranche, and she thought it was Rafe. So she betrayed him into the hands of the very men who had killed her husband.

If Rafe Caradec lived, he would have to wage a one man range war against impossible odds, with a woman who wanted him dead waiting if he survived.

This edition is based on the original magazine version of this novel as Louis L'Amour first visualized it. Trail to Crazy Man was published in the July 1948 issue of the pulp magazine, West. Later, he lengthened the story for his book publishers and change the title to Crossfire Trail. Some of his fans consider the novels as he wrote them for the magazines to be stronger than their subsequent expansions. L'Amour and other fans disagreed. Both camps agree that the original versions have all the strengths of his best writing and a taut, fast-moving pace that never stints on characterization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**arbleface *












Involuntarily relinquishing his title as middleweight champion after a heart attack, a solitary man begins a new life of poker and gunfighting and quickly establishes himself as an unbeatable figure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**lessing in Disguise: A Novel *













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • In Danielle Steel’s remarkable new novel, one of her most memorable characters comes to terms with unfinished business and long-buried truths as the mother of three very different daughters with three singular fathers.* 

As a young intern at an art gallery in Paris, Isabelle McAvoy meets Putnam Armstrong, wealthy, gentle, older, and secluded from the world. Isabelle’s relationship with Putnam, and her time at his château on the Normandy coast, are the stuff of dreams. But it turns real when she becomes pregnant, for she knows that marriage is out of the question.

When Isabelle returns to New York, she enters a new relationship that she hopes will be more stable and traditional. But she soon realizes she has made a terrible mistake and again finds herself a single mother.

With two young daughters and no husband, Isabelle finally and unexpectedly finds happiness and a love that gives her a third child, a baby as happy as her beloved father. And yet, once again, life brings dramatic changes.

The three girls grow up to be very different women, and Isabelle’s relationship with each of them is unique. While raising her girls alone, Isabelle also begins building a career as a successful art consultant. Then one final turn of fate brings a past secret to light, bonds mother and daughters closer, and turns a challenge into a blessing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**pple Turnover Murder (Hannah Swensen series Book 13) *













*USA Today Bestseller: A Minnesota baker is pulled into the mix when a man from her past is murdered: “Charming…scrumptious recipes.”—Publishers Weekly*

Early summer brings plenty of work for baker Hannah Swensen, even before Mayor Bascomb’s wife drops by The Cookie Jar to place an order for her charity event…for eleven hundred cookies! And Hannah almost flips when her business partner, Lisa, suggests setting up an apple turnover stand. But she places her faith in Lisa, and even agrees to be a magician’s assistant in the fundraiser's talent show.

The only snag is the show’s host, college professor Bradford Ramsey. Hannah and her sister, Michelle, each had unfortunate romances with Ramsey, and when the cad comes sniffing around between acts, Hannah tells him off. But when the curtain doesn't go up, she discovers Ramsey backstage—dead, with a turnover in his hand. Now she must find a killer who's flakier than puff pastry, and far more dangerous…

_Includes cookie and dessert recipes from The Cookie Jar_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**moked Out (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 6) *













*The Amazon bestselling David Wolf Series screams ahead in this action-packed mystery-thriller. Wolf joins forces again with FBI special agent Kristen Luke as they face a gang of deadly criminals out to destroy all they hold dear.*

With over a dozen mending bones and other injuries wreaking havoc on his body, along with a shredded spirit twisting his sanity, former sheriff David Wolf is in no shape for any sort of action. But when FBI surveillance units move into the valley and surround his house, it seems he's about to have no choice. 

Wolf quickly learns, however, things are not what they seem, and a trap has been set with him as the prey. If he wants to live long enough to bring justice for the only woman he’s ever loved and to see his son grow into a man, broken body or not, he must move, and move fast. 

Picking up where Cold Lake left off, this exciting sixth installment of the David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series has Special Agent Kristen Luke of the FBI risking career and limb to help Wolf in a quest for the truth—a quest that will send them on an action packed adventure across the mountains of Colorado and back to Rocky Points for a deadly showdown that will reveal the answer to the one question Wolf desperately must know.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**o the Bone (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 7) *













*The Bestselling David Wolf Mystery-Thriller Series continues, with a story that will bring you to the rocky, scorched earth of northwest Colorado. In a place where ancient, killing monsters are buried beneath, it seems more are still prowling topside.*

Chief Detective David Wolf’s son has a new girlfriend, and when she discovers her father—a well known man in ancient fossils trade circles—has been murdered, she and the rest of her shattered family turn to Wolf to bring them justice. 

With the help of a small town sheriff and a retired police dog named Jet, Wolf follows the clues to a dig site in western Colorado, where secrets have been entombed for eons, and people are dying to keep them that way. 

In a place where killing monsters are buried under the earth, it becomes clear there are still some roaming topside, and in this suspense-filled seventh installment of the David Wolf Mystery Thriller series, Wolf must keep his wits or it will be his bones found next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**ire (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 8 ) *













*Just as Detective David Wolf and his new girlfriend get started, so does the killing. The Kindle Bestselling series continues with an edge of your seat mystery thriller that will keep you riveted until the final sentence. * 

When a man careens off the road into the frigid waters of the Chautauqua River, Chief Detective David Wolf risks his own life to bring the man to shore. News of Wolf’s bravery travels fast through the burgeoning ski town of Rocky Points, Colorado, and before long he’s pulled into the political grinder, where candidates are eager to exploit Wolf’s character for their own gain. Injured as well in the process, it seems his heroic deed was some cruel twist of fate, that is, until he meets Lauren Coulter, a new girl in town and a nurse at the local hospital. 

Lauren is smart, beautiful, and just Wolf’s type. The connection between them is there. But just as they get started, so does the killing. And as bodies start emerging, so do the secrets from Lauren’s troubled past. 

Has fate steered Wolf to the wrong woman? Or is someone more devious behind the wheel? Lives will depend on how fast Wolf can come up with the answer, and this time, living with failure will prove to be something much worse than death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dance Hall of the Dead: A Leaphorn & Chee Novel (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 2)*












Two Native-American boys have vanished into thin air, leaving a pool of blood behind them. Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn of the Navajo Tribal Police has no choice but to suspect the very worst, since the blood that stains the parched New Mexican ground once flowed through the veins of one of the missing, a young Zuñi. But his investigation into a terrible crime is being complicated by an important archaeological dig . . . and a steel hypodermic needle. And the unique laws and sacred religious rites of the Zuñi people are throwing impassable roadblocks in Leaphorn's already twisted path, enabling a craven murderer to elude justice or, worse still, to kill again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Killing Tide (An Alexa Chase Suspense Thriller—Book 2)*


Book 1 is currently *free here.*













*Alexa Chase, 34, a brilliant profiler in the FBI’s Behavioral Analysis Unit, was too good at her job. Haunted by all the serial killers she caught, she left a stunning career behind to join the U.S. Marshals. As a Deputy Marshal, Alexa—fit, and as tough as she is brilliant—could immerse herself in a simple career of hunting down fugitives and bringing them to justice.*

“This is an excellent book… When you start reading, be sure you don’t have to wake up early!”
—Reader review for The Killing Game
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THE KILLING TIDE (An Alexa Chase Suspense Thriller—Book 2) is book #2 in a new series by mystery and suspense author Kate Bold, which begins with THE KILLING GAME (Book #1).

With Alexa’s last case a big success, the FBI and the Marshals have decided to make their joint-task force permanent. Alexa, reeling from her own traumatic past and her PTSD of hunting serial killers, has no choice: she will now have to work with an FBI partner she dislikes and hunt down serial killers whose jurisdiction intertwines with that of the U.S. Marshals. Alexa finds herself forced to confront the thing she dreads the most—entering a killer’s mind.

*Two federal judges are murdered, and startling evidence points to the work of a serial killer with a vendetta. But the judges have tried and convicted hundreds of people over their long careers, and with the suspect list a mile long, Alexa is in the race of her life to find the killer before he kills another judge on his list.

And when the next victim offers a shocking twist, it throws everything Alexa thought she knew into doubt.

Is this truly a vendetta? Or is this killer far more diabolical than he seems?*

To find this diabolical killer, Alexa will have to do what she fears most—enter his twisted mind, before he can strike again. It’s a life-and-death game of cat and mouse, and it’s winner takes all. But will the darkness swallow her whole?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*P**ayback (Sisterhood Book 2) *













*The New York Times bestselling author of Weekend Warriors continues her series of seven women drawn together by the promise of payback and poetic justice. *

_Some women get angry . . . the Sisterhood gets even. _

Meet the Sisterhood—seven very different women who found one another in their darkest days and formed an indelible friendship, strong enough to heal their pasts and bring laughter and joy back into their lives. In Myra Rutledge’s beautiful Virginia home, amid hugs and fresh iced tea, shrimp fritters and shell-pink tulips, the friends have gathered to embark on their second mission of sweet revenge for one of their own. 

Julia Webster’s husband, a U.S. Senator, has used his wife’s graciousness and elegance to advance his career even as he’s abused her trust at every turn and left her dreams for the future in tatters. Now, on the eve of his greatest political victory, he’s about to learn a serious lesson. Because the senator crossed the wrong woman—and there are six more where she came from . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**weet Revenge (Sisterhood Book 5)*













*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author who’s “highly imaginative and always entertaining . . . a worthy chapter to this increasingly popular series” (Booklist).*

There are some things that a group of gracious ladies just can’t overlook—and doing one of their friends dirty is at the top of the list. That’s the mission of the Sisterhood, seven women who would do anything to help out one of their clan, especially when it means righting a wrong. And Isabelle Flanders has definitely been done wrong. 

Her former colleague, the conniving Rosemary, did everything in her power to ruin Isabelle, from framing her for a terrible drunk driving accident to stealing her husband and her architecture firm. Now, Isabelle’s formerly lovely life is in tatters while Rosemary scoops up the spoils. It’s enough to make any friend’s blood boil. Rosemary may think she’s flying high, but she’s about to tangle with the Sisterhood. And when the Sisterhood is on the case, revenge is swift, delicious, and oh-so-sweet . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**igh Profile (Jesse Stone Novels Book 6) *













*The murder of a notorious public figure places police chief Jesse Stone in the harsh glare of the media spotlight in this New York Times bestseller.
*
When the body of controversial talk-show host Walton Weeks is discovered hanging from a tree on the outskirts of Paradise, Massachusetts, police chief Jesse Stone finds himself at the center of a highly public case, forcing him to deal with small-minded local officials and national media scrutiny. When another dead body-that of a young woman-is discovered just a few days later, the pressure becomes almost unbearable.

Two victims in less than a week should provide a host of clues, but all Jesse runs into are dead ends. But what may be the most disturbing aspect of these murders is the fact that no one seems to care-not a single one of Weeks's ex-wives, not the family of the girl. And when the medical examiner reveals a heartbreaking link between the two departed souls, the mystery only deepens.

Despite Weeks's reputation and the girl's tender age, Jesse is hard-pressed to find legitimate suspects. Though the crimes are perhaps the most gruesome Jesse has ever witnessed, it is the malevolence behind them that makes them all the more frightening. Forced to delve into a world of stormy relationships, Jesse soon comes to realize that knowing whom he can trust is indeed a matter of life and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**ove Lies Beneath: A Novel *













*The #1 New York Times bestselling author of Collateral “is at her best in this outstanding novel written in gorgeous prose…a sex-filled masterpiece of mystery and romance” (Library Journal) about a woman caught in a love affair that could be her salvation—or her undoing.*

Once a widow, twice divorced, Tara is a woman with a past she prefers to keep hidden. She’s gorgeous, affluent, and content living alone in her flawless San Francisco mansion.

That is, until she meets Cavin Lattimore—the charming surgeon who sweeps her off her feet following a ski accident in Lake Tahoe. But as her recovery progresses and her love life flourishes, Tara notices some suspicious incidents—an unusual van parked outside her home, a break-in, threatening text messages, and distressing emails. She can’t help but notice the cracks in Cavin’s “perfect” persona, including the suppressed rage his conniving teenage son elicits.

Housebound and on crutches, Tara depends on Cavin—perhaps to a dangerous degree—as she juggles difficult relationships with her envious sister and best friend, her irritable brother-in-law, and her estranged mother. However perfect Tara’s life may have appeared before, new events are starting to expose what lies beneath.

Writing for the first time in prose, Ellen Hopkins unveils a brand new form that’s fresh, smoldering and emblematic of her celebrated poetic voice. Injected with a signature dose of suspense, sex, and drama, _Love Lies Beneath_ delivers right up to its shocking and unexpected conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**leepless: An unputdownable dystopian psychological thriller for fans of The One and Black Mirror*













*The Circle meets Black Mirror in a thrilling, plausible and gripping debut. Frighteningly inventive.’ John Marrs, bestselling author of The One

‘Wow wow wow! What a story that was!… An unputdownable thriller… Absolutely brilliant read that had me on the edge of my seat!’ NetGalley reviewer, 5 stars

Don’t close your eyes. Don’t fall asleep. Don’t let them in.*

Thea is an insomniac; she hasn’t slept more than three hours a night for years.

So when an ad for a sleep trial that promises to change her life pops up on her phone, Thea knows this is her last chance at finding any kind of normal life.

Soon Thea’s sleeping for longer than she has in a decade, and awakes feeling transformed. So much so that at first she’s willing to overlook the oddities of the trial – the lack of any phone signal; the way she can’t leave her bedroom without permission; the fact that all her personal possessions are locked away, even her shoes.

But it soon becomes clear that the trial doesn’t just want to help Thea sleep. It wants to _control_ her sleep…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**ierce Kingdom: A Novel *













*One of the New York Times Book Review's Best Crime Novels of 2017

“Warning: you'll finish this in one sitting.” —TheSkimm 

“Expertly made thriller . . . clever and irresistible.” —The New York Times

An electrifying novel about the primal and unyielding bond between a mother and her son, and the lengths she’ll go to protect him.*

The zoo is nearly empty as Joan and her four-year-old son soak up the last few moments of playtime. They are happy, and the day has been close to perfect. But what Joan sees as she hustles her son toward the exit gate minutes before closing time sends her sprinting back into the zoo, her child in her arms. And for the next three hours—the entire scope of the novel—she keeps on running.

Joan’s intimate knowledge of her son and of the zoo itself—the hidden pathways and under-renovation exhibits, the best spots on the carousel and overstocked snack machines—is all that keeps them a step ahead of danger.

A masterful thrill ride and an exploration of motherhood itself—from its tender moments of grace to its savage power—_Fierce Kingdom_ asks where the boundary is between our animal instinct to survive and our human duty to protect one another. For whom should a mother risk her life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Black Hornet (The James Ryker Series Book 2) *













*A former spy is framed for murder in Mexico in this action-packed thriller by the bestselling author of the Enemy series.*

What would you do if the love of your life vanished without a trace? If you’re ex-intelligence agent James Ryker, you search for the answers whatever the cost, however much blood and sacrifice it takes . . .

Six months ago Lisa was taken from Ryker, and he’ll stop at nothing to find out who is responsible and why. Following a trail to Mexico, the ex-Joint Intelligence Agency asset soon finds himself in the firing line of enemies he long thought he’d left behind. Set up for the murder of a former informant, Ryker is thrown into a crumbling jail run by The Black Hornet, the notorious leader of a Mexican drug cartel. But what connects the cartel to the informant’s murder, and to Lisa’s disappearance? And just who is the mystery American claiming he can help Ryker in his hour of need?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Ninja (The Nicholas Linnear Series Book 1) *













*In this New York Times–bestselling thriller, a martial artist’s past returns to haunt him—in the form of a murderous ninja.*

Raised in Japan by a British father and a Chinese mother, young Nicholas Linnear felt at home only in the dojo, where he gave himself over to mastering ninjutsu_—_the ancient art of the ninja. Over years of training, he ascended to the highest ranks imaginable—until a confrontation over the very meaning of ninjutsu changed his approach to martial arts forever, sending him on a journey that would take him across the globe.

Now, after years of success in the advertising business, Linnear quits his job abruptly when he feels himself yearning for the life he led in Japan. Searching for direction, he meets a striking beauty named Justine, but just as he is beginning to fall in love, something chilling draws him back into his past: the corpse of a coworker, murdered by a Japanese throwing star. There is a ninja loose in New York City, and as the body count rises, it becomes clear that people close to Linnear are being targeted. Only he has the skill to stop a twisted killer with a personal vendetta.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Long Patrol: World War II Novel (164th Regiment Book 1)*













*During the bloody battle for Guadalcanal, one Army unit’s mission to infiltrate enemy lines to arm and train a guerrilla force of natives goes horribly wrong.*

The 164th Regiment of the Army 'Americal' Division has come to reinforce the beleaguered 1st Marine Division, which has been fighting the Japanese for months. It will be the Division’s first combat test, as well as its bloodiest.

The fighting has come to a standstill with neither side giving ground. The 164th is desperate to break the stalemate and the mounting casualties.

Their possible solution comes in the form of a British Coast Watcher. Thomas Welch offers to take a small unit into the jungle to meet up with a force of natives to instigate a guerrilla war against the Japanese rear.

A unit from Able Company is selected for the job. Each man’s been battle-tested, defending Henderson field from hordes of attacking Japanese. The mission goes badly from the outset and the unit is cut off and desperate to continue their mission.

As the battle for Guadalcanal rages, their mission changes. As more men fall, the likelihood of completing it is slipping away. Alone, hurt and betrayed, they find themselves as the only soldiers able to deliver victory from the jaws of defeat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Ghost Moths: A Novel *













*A new novel by Harry Farthing, combining gripping elements of climbing adventure, history, and suspense. The Ghost Moths picks up where Farthing’s acclaimed debut novel, Summit, left off, reuniting readers with English mountain guide Neil Quinn on his next riveting, epic mountain adventure.*

Whilst searching a windswept mountainside for the fabled ghost moth fungus, a young Tibetan boy unearths a mysterious relic. Moments later the People’s Liberation Army of China marches into his isolated village in the valley below and begins to dismantle an ancient way of life. As the brutal oppression grows, the boy’s precious find becomes first a symbol of hope for the villagers then a tool of survival for a people and a religion. It must be preserved at all costs.

Sixty years later, mountain guide Neil Quinn is wrapping up his last climb of the season on the highest mountain in Tibet when a transport shortage leaves him stuck in an empty base camp. An earthquake sets off a chain of mysterious events that directly connect the English climber to the ongoing tragedies of a troubled land where the Chinese authorities strive still for complete control.

Unsure of precisely what he witnessed yet determined to protect its truth, Quinn returns to Kathmandu and enlists the help of a famous historian of the Himalayas, an erstwhile American journalist, and a cast of locals as enigmatic as that ancient city—each with their own reasons for joining his quest. Manipulation and murder dog their every step as they strive to piece together a complex puzzle from Tibet’s tortured past while navigating the treacherous present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**n Elephant in My Kitchen: What the Herd Taught Me About Love, Courage and Survival (Elephant Whisperer Book 2) *













*THE INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER

"Malby-Anthony offers a book of great inspiration and wide appeal to nature-loving readers." *_*—Publishers Weekly*_

*A heart-warming sequel to the international bestseller The Elephant Whisperer, by Lawrence Anthony's wife Françoise Malby-Anthony.*

A chic Parisienne, Françoise never expected to find herself living on a South African game reserve. But then she fell in love with conservationist Lawrence Anthony and everything changed. After Lawrence’s death, Françoise faced the daunting responsibility of running Thula Thula without him. Poachers attacked their rhinos, their security team wouldn’t take orders from a woman and the authorities were threatening to cull their beloved elephant family. On top of that, the herd’s feisty new matriarch Frankie didn’t like her.

In this heart-warming and moving book, Françoise describes how she fought to protect the herd and to make her dream of building a wildlife rescue center a reality. She found herself caring for a lost baby elephant who turned up at her house, and offering refuge to traumatized orphaned rhinos, and a hippo called Charlie who was scared of water. As she learned to trust herself, she discovered she’d had Frankie wrong all along.

Filled with extraordinary animals and the humans who dedicate their lives to saving them, _An Elephant in My Kitchen_ is a captivating and gripping read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Operation Typhoon: The German Assault on Moscow, 1941 (Casemate Illustrated)*













*A visual look at the Nazi assault on the Soviet capital in the series that’s “a welcome addition . . . targeted at the general World War II enthusiast” (Globe at War).*

After the initial successes of Operation Barbarossa, at the end of September 1941, Hitler turned his focus to Moscow, with the unshakeable belief that capturing the capital would knock the Soviets out of the war. On the face of it, it was an unequal matchup in Germany’s favor, but the picture was, in fact, a great deal more complex; the Germans had suffered very significant losses since the invasion of Russia had begun and had issues with logistics and air support. The Soviets, under the command of Gen. Zhukov, were beginning to be better supplied with reinforcements and were prepared to defend to the death.

This volume in the Casemate Illustrated series concentrates on the main German assault of October 1941. Guderian’s panzer divisions at first made sweeping gains, as they had done so many times before, and large parts of the Red Army were encircled at Vyazma and Bryansk. These successes allowed the Soviets time to regroup, as the encircled armies did not surrender and had to be dealt with. Then, three engagements followed at Mtsensk, Maloyaroslavets and the Mojaisk defense line that proved that the war in the east was not entering its final days, as German high command believed.

Illustrated with over 150 photographs, plus profile drawings of tanks, vehicles, and aircraft, this book gives a vivid impression of the situation for both protagonists, and a detailed analysis of the critical days as the fate of Moscow—and perhaps the whole war—hung in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**AS Ghost Patrol: The Ultra-Secret Unit That Posed as Nazi Stormtroopers *













*An “amazing” account of Britain’s most audacious act of subterfuge in WWII: an undercover raid of Rommel’s stronghold in Tobruk (The Daily Mirror).*

On a scorching September day in 1942, the Special Air Service (SAS), a special forces unit of the British Army, pulled off one of the most daring, top-secret ruses of the Second World War. The plan (sanctioned by Churchill): cover a grueling two thousand miles of the Sahara desert to attack German general Erwin Rommel’s seemingly impregnable port fortress in North Africa from the rear to break free and arm more than thirty thousand Allied POWs. Led by Capt. Herbert Buck and posing as Afrika Korps soldiers complete with German uniforms and weaponry, the crew broke into the enemy stronghold Trojan Horse–style as part of the coordinated attack on Tobruk.

“Intensively researched . . . powerfully written,” and culled from the private diaries of the do-or-die maverick heroes, this extraordinary story of the sneak attack on the notorious Desert Fox is more thrilling than any fiction. A bold, outrageous, and rule-shattering mission impossible, _SAS Ghost Patrol_ is “one of the great untold stories of WWII” (Bear Grylls).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C**hurchill's Secret Warriors: The Explosive True Story of the Special Forces Desperadoes of WWII *













*One of the most remarkable stories in the history of Special Forces' operations - Daily Express*

In the bleak moments after defeat on mainland Europe in winter 1939, Winston Churchill knew that Britain had to strike back hard. So Britain's wartime leader called for the lightning development of a completely new kind of warfare, recruiting a band of eccentric free-thinking warriors to become the first 'deniable' secret operatives to strike behind enemy lines, offering these volunteers nothing but the potential for glory and all-but-certain death.

_Churchill's Secret Warriors_ tells the story of the daring victories for this small force of 'freelance pirates', undertaking devastatingly effective missions against the Nazis, often dressed in enemy uniforms and with enemy kit, breaking all previously held rules of warfare. Master storyteller Damien Lewis brings the adventures of the secret unit to life, weaving together the stories of the soldiers' brotherhood in this compelling narrative, from the unit's earliest missions to the death of their leader just weeks before the end of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Waffen-SS in Normandy: July 1944, Operations Goodwood and Cobra (Casemate Illustrated) *













*An examination of how the Waffen-SS fared in Normandy in June 1944 and whether they deserve their reputation of being the ultimate fighting soldiers.*

One of the greatest paradoxes of the Battle of Normandy is that the German divisions found it much harder to reach the front line than the Allies, who had to cross the sea and then deploy in a cramped bridgehead until the American breakthrough of late July 1944. The Waffen-SS were no better off than the Heer units and German high command never quite got on top of operations, as the divisions were thrown into the melee one by one.

During the month of June 1944, the Panzer divisions present succeeded in containing the Allies in a small bridgehead. In July, the arrival of more SS divisions should have finally allowed the Germans to counterattack decisively. This was not the reality. The Allies had also strengthened in number and kept the blows coming, one after another. Each SS-Panzer division had a different experience of the fighting in July.

This Casemate Illustrated looks at the divisions one by one throughout Operations Goodwood and Cobra which saw large tank battles and the collapse of the German front in Normandy. It includes over 100 photographs, alongside biographies of the commanders and color profiles of trucks and tanks which played a key role in operations as the Americans succeeded in breaking through the German line of defense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fall of Japan: The Final Weeks of World War II in the Pacific*













*New York Times Bestseller: A “virtually faultless” account of the last weeks of WWII in the Pacific from both Japanese and American perspectives (The New York Times Book Review).*

By midsummer 1945, Japan had long since lost the war in the Pacific. The people were not told the truth, and neither was the emperor. Japanese generals, admirals, and statesmen knew, but only a handful of leaders were willing to accept defeat. Most were bent on fighting the Allies until the last Japanese soldier died and the last city burned to the ground.

Exhaustively researched and vividly told, _The Fall of Japan_ masterfully chronicles the dramatic events that brought an end to the Pacific War and forced a once-mighty military nation to surrender unconditionally.

From the ferocious fighting on Okinawa to the all-but-impossible mission to drop the 2nd atom bomb, and from Franklin D. Roosevelt’s White House to the Tokyo bunker where tearful Japanese leaders first told the emperor the truth, William Craig captures the pivotal events of the war with spellbinding authority. _The Fall of Japan _brings to life both celebrated and lesser-known historical figures, including Admiral Takijiro Onishi, the brash commander who drew up the Yamamoto plan for the attack on Pearl Harbor and inspired the death cult of kamikaze pilots., This astonishing account ranks alongside Cornelius Ryan’s _The Longest Day _and John Toland’s _The Rising Sun _as a masterpiece of World War II history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Children of Nazis: The Sons and Daughters of Himmler, Göring, Höss, Mengele, and Others— Living with a Father's Monstrous Legacy*













In 1940, the German sons and daughters of great Nazi dignitaries Himmler, Göring, Hess, Frank, Bormann, Speer, and Mengele were children of privilege at four, five, or ten years old, surrounded by affectionate, all-powerful parents. Although innocent and unaware of what was happening at the time, they eventually discovered the extent of their father’s occupations: These men—their fathers who were capable of loving their children and receiving love in return—were leaders of the Third Reich, and would later be convicted as monstrous war criminals. For these children, the German defeat was an earth-shattering source of family rupture, the end of opulence, and the jarring discovery of Hitler’s atrocities.

How did the offspring of these leaders deal with the aftermath of the war and the skeletons that would haunt them forever? Some chose to disown their past. Others did not. Some condemned their fathers; others worshipped them unconditionally to the end. In this enlightening book, Tania Crasnianski examines the responsibility of eight descendants of Nazi notables, caught somewhere between stigmatization, worship, and amnesia. By tracing the unique experiences of these children, she probes at the relationship between them and their fathers and examines the idea of how responsibility for the fault is continually borne by the descendants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How Ike Led: The Principles Behind Eisenhower's Biggest Decisions*













*How Dwight D. Eisenhower led America through a transformational time—by a DC policy strategist, security expert and his granddaughter.*

Few people have made decisions as momentous as Eisenhower, nor has one person had to make such a varied range of them. From D-Day to Little Rock, from the Korean War to Cold War crises, from the Red Scare to the Missile Gap controversies, Ike was able to give our country eight years of peace and prosperity by relying on a core set of principles. These were informed by his heritage and upbringing, as well as his strong character and his personal discipline, but he also avoided making himself the center of things. He was a man of judgment, and steadying force. He sought national unity, by pursuing a course he called the "Middle Way" that tried to make winners on both sides of any issue.

Ike was a strategic, not an operational leader, who relied on a rigorous pursuit of the facts for decision-making. His talent for envisioning a whole, especially in the context of the long game, and his ability to see causes and various consequences, explains his success as Allied Commander and as President. After making a decision, he made himself accountable for it, recognizing that personal responsibility is the bedrock of sound principles.

Susan Eisenhower's _How Ike Led_ shows us not just what a great American did, but why—and what we can learn from him today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/3/22. 

Currently $2.

*T**he Stone Gods: A Novel *












*The Whitbread Prize–winning author of Oranges Are Not the Only Fruit delivers a novel that “transports us to something like the future of our own planet” (The Washington Post Book World).*

On the airwaves, all the talk is of the new blue planet—pristine and habitable, like our own was sixty-five million years ago, before we took it to the edge of destruction. Off the air, Billie Crusoe and the renegade Robo _sapien_ Spike are falling in love. Along with Captain Handsome and Pink, they’re assigned to colonize the new blue planet. But when a technical maneuver intended to make it inhabitable backfires, Billie and Spike’s flight to the future becomes a surprising return to the distant past—“Everything is imprinted forever with what it once was.” What will happen when their story combines with the world’s story? Will they—and we—ever find a safe landing place?

Playful, passionate, polemical, and frequently very funny, _The Stone Gods_ will change forever the stories we tell about the earth, about love, and about stories themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**eveneves: A Novel *













From the #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author of _Anathem, Reamde, _and _Cryptonomicon_ comes an exciting and thought-provoking science fiction epic—a grand story of annihilation and survival spanning five thousand years.

_What would happen if the world were ending?_

A catastrophic event renders the earth a ticking time bomb. In a feverish race against the inevitable, nations around the globe band together to devise an ambitious plan to ensure the survival of humanity far beyond our atmosphere, in outer space.

But the complexities and unpredictability of human nature coupled with unforeseen challenges and dangers threaten the intrepid pioneers, until only a handful of survivors remain . . .

Five thousand years later, their progeny—seven distinct races now three billion strong—embark on yet another audacious journey into the unknown . . . to an alien world utterly transformed by cataclysm and time: Earth.

A writer of dazzling genius and imaginative vision, Neal Stephenson combines science, philosophy, technology, psychology, and literature in a magnificent work of speculative fiction that offers a portrait of a future that is both extraordinary and eerily recognizable. As he did in _Anathem, Cryptonomicon,_ the Baroque Cycle, and _Reamde,_ Stephenson explores some of our biggest ideas and perplexing challenges in a breathtaking saga that is daring, engrossing, and altogether brilliant.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ore Than Human *













*Six misfits, one powerful entity. An award-winning novel about belonging by “one of the greatest writers of science fiction and fantasy who ever lived” (Stephen King).*

Individually, they are a seemingly simpleminded young man living in the woods who can read the thoughts of others, a runaway girl with telekinetic powers, twin girls who can barely speak but can teleport across great distances, and an infant with a mind like a supercomputer. Together, they are the Gestalt—a single extraordinary being comprised of remarkable parts—although an essential piece may be missing . . .

But are they the next stage in human development or harbingers of the end of civilization? The answer may come when they are joined by Gerry. Powerfully telepathic, he lacks a moral compass—and his hatred of the world that has rejected him could prove catastrophic.

Winner of the International Fantasy Award and considered Theodore Sturgeon’s masterpiece, _More Than Human _is a genre-bending wonder that explores themes of responsibility and morality, individuality, and belonging. Moving and suspenseful, lyrical and provocative, the novel was one of the first to elevate science fiction into the realm of literature, and inspired musicians and artists, including the Grateful Dead and Crosby, Stills and Nash.

From the Nebula Award–winning author of _Godbody_, _The Dreaming Jewels_, and other great works of science fiction, this is an unforgettable reading experience and a must for anyone who enjoys Ramsey Campbell, Robert Silverberg, or Philip José Farmer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Case of Conscience (Del Rey Impact) *













*A space-traveling Jesuit priest confronts a moral but godless alien race in this Hugo Award–winning novel by the author of the Cities in Flight saga.*

Father Ruiz-Sanchez is a dedicated man, a Jesuit priest who is also a scientist, and a scientist who is also a human being. He doesn’t feel any genuine conflicts in his belief system—until he is sent to Lithia.

The reptilian inhabitants of this distant world appear to be admirable in every way. Untroubled by greed or lust, they live in peace. But they have no concept of God, no literature, and no art. They rely purely on cold reason. But something darker lies beneath the surface: Do the Lithians pose a hidden threat? The answers that unfold could affect the fate of two worlds. Will Ruiz-Sanchez, a priest driven by his deeply human understanding of good and evil, do the right thing when confronted by a race that is alien to its core?

_The Science Fiction Encyclopedia_ lauds _A Case of Conscience _as “one of the first serious attempts to deal with religion [in science fiction], and [it] remains one of the most sophisticated. It is generally regarded as an SF classic.” Readers of Isaac Asimov’s Foundation Trilogy, Mary Doria Russell’s _The Sparrow_, or Walter M. Miller Jr.’s _A Canticle for Leibowitz_ will find this award-winning novel a gripping, compelling exploration of some of the most intractable and important questions faced by the human species. Includes an introduction by Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author Greg Bear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I**gnite (Star Inferno Book 2) *

*Book 1 is currently **free here.*












*The only thing worse than being involved in a space pirate conspiracy is being involved in a space pirate conspiracy involving mechasharks.*

On a mission to nullify a potential threat in the form of the nastiest space pirate in the Known Universe, Captain Tayne Sondar and his crew find themselves and their ship grounded on the space pirate homeworld.

And what’s worse, they’re suspected of being responsible for the murder of a prominent space pirate.

When the space pirate justice system shows itself to be little more than a turn in a truthscanner and a few grammatically impoverished threats, Tayne and the crew of the _Firestorm_ take it upon themselves to clear their names, but before long, they find themselves micro missile launcher pegleg-deep in a space pirate conspiracy.

With the entire planet on their trail, can they unravel the conspiracy and unmask the conspirators? Or will they become permanent residents of the space pirate homeworld’s nastiest jail?

_Ignite_ is the second book in the space opera series Star Inferno. If you like turbo grog-drinking space pirates, mind-controlled dinosaurs and murderous mechasharks, you’ll love this classic, inventive space adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The World of Tiers Volume One: The Maker of Universes, The Gates of Creation, and A Private Cosmos*













*The first three adventures set in the amazing realm created by the Hugo Award–winning author of Riverworld and “an excellent science fiction writer” (Isaac Asimov).*

His past a mystery and his present unbearably mundane, Robert Wolff is simply trying to buy a new house in Arizona when he stumbles upon a secret doorway through space and time and enters the World of Tiers. Made up of ascending levels of jungles, plains, medieval cities, and, at the top, a Garden of Eden, and populated by fantastical creatures, from nymphs and centaurs to merpeople and strange amalgams nonexistent on Earth, it’s beyond anything Wolff could have imagined in his previous humdrum existence. And when his youth is restored in the bargain, it seems he’s truly found paradise.

But there are dark forces in this new world, and Wolff is plunged into an epic quest up through the tiers, accompanied by Paul Janus Finnegan, another earthling, now known as Kickaha. Wolff’s journey to find Jadawin, the Lord of this world, will lead to answers about his own identity—and determine his fate.

Wolff and Kickaha will face off against feuding Lords—who hold the power to control private worlds of their own design—and the depraved Bellers. Devices originally created in the biolabs of the Lords, the Bellers are now conscious entities waging war on the Lords and their “pocket universes.” As they infiltrate the bodies of creatures throughout the World of Tiers and hunt down the Earth-born, the survival of all the worlds hinges upon the battle between the strangers from Earth and enemies disguised as their allies.

_This omnibus contains the author’s preferred text, reprinted from the limited edition volumes published by Phantasia Press._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**himera *













*A team of scientists awakens an organism that has lain dormant beneath the ocean floor for millions of years.

“This is Dr. Mira Stone at Academy Station…”*

When the Air National Guard receives an emergency call for help from a remote arctic research station in Greenland, Senior Master Sergeant Dan Cameron is chosen to lead the rescue mission. All he and his team know for sure is that the facility has lost primary power and the integrity of the complex has been compromised.

*“Something is in here with us. Six of us are already dead.”*

In an attempt to combat climate change, the scientists have genetically engineered an aquatic biofilm capable of generating oxygen and lowering the temperature of the underlying seawater, producing environmental conditions that awaken an organism that has lain dormant beneath the ocean floor for millions of years.

*“Academy Station is lost. Do not—I repeat—do not attempt to reclaim—”*

By the time Cameron arrives, the scientists have abandoned the smoldering ruins of the station. He discovers their trail leading across the glacier, but theirs aren’t the only tracks he finds. Something inhuman is hunting the survivors and he needs to find them before it does, because the most terrifying thing about the creature is…

*You’ll never see it coming.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**utation (A Unit 51 Novel) *













*“McBride writes with the perfect mixture of suspense and horror
that keeps the reader on edge.” —Examiner* 
*IT LIVES.*
In a research hangar in Virginia, a Unit 51 team studies an ancient but long-dormant virus that can transform human physiology—and turn it into _something else_. . .

*IT MUTATES.*
In the Amazon rainforest, a newly evolving life form known as Subject Z acquires the ability to think conceptually, build elaborate traps, create new carriers—_and spawn a new race _. . .

*IT SPREADS.*
In Mexico and Turkey, the men and women of Unit 51 race to uncover a global link between the mutations: a connection as ancient as the oldest tombs on earth—and as alien and unknowable as the universe itself. But time is running out. The infected are growing in number. _And the nightmare is going viral _.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*O**nly What's Necessary: Charles M. Schulz and the Art of Peanuts *













*Drawn from the archives of the Charles M. Schulz Museum, an in-depth look at Peanuts with a “wealth of original art” (The New York Times).*

Charles M. Schulz believed that the key to cartooning was to take out the extraneous details and leave in only what’s necessary. For fifty years, from October 2, 1950, to February 13, 2000, Schulz wrote and illustrated _Peanuts_, the single most popular and influential comic strip in the world.

In all, 17,897 strips were published, making it “arguably the longest story ever told by one human being,” according to Robert Thompson, professor of popular culture at Syracuse University. For _Only What’s Necessary: Charles M. Schulz and the Art of Peanuts_, renowned designer Chip Kidd was granted unprecedented access to the extraordinary archives of the Charles M. Schulz Museum and Research Center in Santa Rosa, California. Reproducing the best of the _Peanuts _newspaper strip, all shot from the original art by award-winning photographer Geoff Spear, _Only What’s Necessary _also features exclusive, rare, and unpublished original art and developmental work—much of which has never been seen before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Apple Orchard (Bella Vista Chronicles Book 1) *













Tess Delaney makes a living restoring stolen treasures to their owners. People like Annelise Winther, who has just been reunited with her mother’s long gone necklace, worth a sum that could change her life. To Annelise, whose family was torn apart during WWII, the necklace represents her history, and the value is in its memories.

But Tess’s own history is filled with gaps: a father she never met, a mother who spent more time traveling than with her daughter. Then the enigmatic Dominic Rossi arrives on her San Francisco doorstep with the news that the grandfather she never knew is in a coma and that she’s destined to inherit half of his apple orchard estate called Bella Vista. The rest is willed to Isabel Johansen, the half-sister she didn’t know she had.

With Dominic and Isabel by her side, Tess discovers world where family comes first and the roots of history run deep. A place where falling in love is not only possible, but inevitable. And in a season filled with new experiences, Tess begins to see the truth in something Annelise once told her: if you don’t believe memories are worth more than money, then perhaps you’ve not made the right kind of memories.

Wiggs deftly weaves a narrative that takes the reader from present day California to Denmark during WWII to tell a story of family ties both old and new—and the moments that connect our hearts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*T**he Dig: A Novel Based on True Events *













*THE BASIS FOR THE NETFLIX FILM STARRING CAREY MULLIGAN, RALPH FIENNES, AND LILY JAMES 

A literary adventure that tells the story of a priceless buried treasure discovered in England on the eve of World War II
*
In the long, hot summer of 1939, Britain is preparing for war, but on a riverside farm in Suffolk there is excitement of another kind. Mrs. Pretty, the widowed owner of the farm, has had her hunch confirmed that the mounds on her land hold buried treasure. As the dig proceeds, it becomes clear that this is no ordinary find.

This fictional recreation of the famed Sutton Hoo dig follows three months of intense activity when locals fought outsiders, professionals thwarted amateurs, and love and rivalry flourished in equal measure. As the war looms ever closer, engraved gold peeks through the soil, and each character searches for answers in the buried treasure. Their threads of love, loss, and aspiration weave a common awareness of the past as something that can never truly be left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**rowing Up at Grossinger's *












"To be devoured in one non-stop gulp...fascinating reading."—The New York Post From 1919 to 1986, Grossinger's Catskill Resort Hotel provided a summer retreat from the city heat for New York's Jews, and entertained the great, the near-great, and the not so great, Jews and Gentiles alike. A melting pot of the Borscht Belt, sports, and show-biz worlds, loyal visitors included Red Buttons, Rocky Marciano, Eddie Fisher, and Jackie Robinson. Tania Grossinger grew up there. In her fascinating insider's account of life in the hospitality industry, she sheds light on how hotel children keep up with the frenetic pace of life, and how they come to grips with the outside world (which intrudes now and again), sex (happening in every room), and, occasionally, their intellectual interests. Growing Up at Grossinger's is both a wonderful coming-of-age story and a sentimental reading of a chapter of the Jewish experience in America that has now closed. 25 b/w photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $2.

*W**itch Is When It All Began (A Witch P.I. Mystery Book 1) *













*I got a call to say my birth mother, who I'd never met, was dying, and wanted to see me. I dashed to her bedside just in time to hear her dying words: You're a witch.*
My name is Jill Gooder and I'm a private investigator, having taken over the family business some years ago when my adoptive father died. As soon as I was old enough, I'd tried to make contact with my birth mother, but she hadn't wanted to see me. I was crushed at the time, but I tried to forget all about her. Then, I got the call to say she was dying. Why would she wait until then to see me? And why would she use her last few breaths to hurt me with those awful words?

It made no sense, but I was too busy to dwell on it. My latest case was a murder, which might be the work of a serial killer. As I tried to get on with my life, strange things began to happen - things I just couldn't explain. *I was soon to realise that my life would never be the same again.*

A laugh-out-loud story of mystery and magic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Witch Is When Life Got Complicated (A Witch P.I. Mystery Book 2)*













Life is always hectic for P.I. (and novice witch), Jill Gooder. Murder, theft and a missing cat, she can take in her stride, but a date with detective Jack Maxwell? That's a whole different ball game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*Witch Is When Everything Went Crazy (A Witch P.I. Mystery Book 3)*












A love struck cat, a wedding, and a hit-and-run murder—there's never a dull moment for P.I. (and budding witch), Jill Gooder. But how will she cope when the magic goes to a whole new level?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**er Royal Spyness (The Royal Spyness Series Book 1) *













*THE FIRST ROYAL SPYNESS MYSTERY!

The New York Times bestselling author of the Molly Murphy and Constable Evan Evans mysteries turns her attentions to “a feisty new heroine to delight a legion of Anglophile readers.”**

_London, 1932._ Lady Victoria Georgiana Charlotte Eugenie, 34th in line for the English throne, is flat broke. She's bolted Scotland, her greedy brother, and her fish-faced betrothed. London is a place where she'll experience freedom, learn life lessons aplenty, do a bit of spying for HRH—oh, and find a dead Frenchman in her tub. Now her new job is to clear her long family name...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**eath in the Vines (Verlaque and Bonnet Provencal Mystery Book 3)*













*When theft escalates to murder at a French vineyard, a crime wave sweeps over the tranquil town of Aix-en-Provence

Provençal Mystery Series #3*
Winery owner Olivier Bonnard is devastated when he discovers that a priceless cache of rare vintages has been stolen from his private cellar. Soon after, Monsieur Gilles d’Arras arrives at Aix-en-Provence’s Palais de Justice to report another mysterious disappearance: his wife, Pauline, has vanished from their lavish apartment. Madame has always been as tough as nails, but in recent weeks she’s been wandering around town in her slippers, crying for no reason.

As the mistral arrives to temper the region’s late-summer heat, Commissioner Paulik receives an urgent call from Bonnard: he’s just found Pauline d’Arras—dead in his vineyard. Verlaque and Bonnet are once again investigating, in what will prove to be their most complicated case yet.

Fans of Donna Leon and Andrea Camilleri, Francophiles, and foodies alike will adore this captivating whodunit. In her riveting follow-up to _Death at the Chateau Bremont_ and _Murder in the Rue Dumas_, M. L. Longworth masterfully evokes the sights, sounds, and tastes of late-summer Provence, where the mistral blows and death springs up in the most unexpected places.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*M**urder in an Irish Village (An Irish Village Mystery Book 1) *













*“If Janet Evanovich and Maeve Binchy wrote a book together, [this]* *would be the result . . . Siobhán O’Sullivan is a character to savor.”—Laurien Berenson, author of* *Game of Dog Bones*

In the small village of Kilbane, County Cork, Ireland, Naomi’s Bistro has always been a warm and welcoming spot to visit with neighbors, enjoy some brown bread and tea, and get the local gossip. Nowadays twenty-two-year-old Siobhán O’Sullivan runs the family bistro named for her mother, along with her five siblings, after the death of their parents in a car crash almost a year ago.

It’s been a rough year for the O’Sullivans, but it’s about to get rougher. One morning, as they’re opening the bistro, they discover a man seated at a table, dressed in a suit as if for his own funeral, a pair of hot pink barber scissors protruding from his chest.

With the local garda suspecting the O’Sullivans and their business in danger of being shunned—murder tends to spoil the appetite—it’s up to feisty redheaded Siobhán to solve the crime and save her beloved brood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder in an Irish Churchyard (An Irish Village Mystery Book 3)*













*After joining the police force of her small Irish village, a local woman must investigate the murder of a stranger in this cozy mystery novel.*

After solving two murders in the County Cork village of Kilbane, Siobhán O’Sullivan has accepted her calling and decided to join the Garda Síochána. The O’Sullivan clan couldn’t be prouder, but there’s no time to celebrate as she’s already on another case, summoned by the local priest who just found a dead man in the St. Mary’s graveyard—aboveground. 

He’s a stranger, but the priest has heard talk of an American tourist in town, searching for his Irish ancestor. As Siobhán begins to dig for a motive among the gnarled roots of the victim’s family tree, she will need to stay two steps ahead of the killer or end up with more than one foot in the grave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*M**urder in an Irish Pub (An Irish Village Mystery Book 4) *













*The luck of the Irish runs out for a professional poker player in this mystery set in County Cork that will “will leave cozy readers well satisfied” (Publishers Weekly).*

A poker tournament in the small village of Kilbane in County Cork is drawing players from across the country, but none more famous than Eamon Foley. A tinker out of Dublin, he’s called the Octopus for playing like he has eight hands under the table. But when Foley is found at the end of a rope, swinging from the rafters of Rory Mack’s pub, it’s time for the _garda_ to take matters into their own hands.

Detective Sargent Macdara Flannery would lay odds it’s a simple suicide—after all, there’s a note and the room was locked. But officer Siobhán O’Sullivan suspects foul play, as does Foley’s very pregnant widow. Soon it’s up to Siobhán to call a killer’s bluff, but if she doesn’t play her cards right, she may be the next one taken out of the game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder in an Irish Cottage: A Charming Irish Cozy Mystery (An Irish Village Mystery Book 5)*













*In a remote—and superstitious—village in County Cork, Ireland, Garda Siobhán O'Sullivan must solve a murder where the prime suspects are fairies . . .*

Family is everything to Siobhán, which now includes her fiancé Macdara Flannery. So when his cousin Jane frantically calls for help, the two garda rush from Kilbane to the rural village where Jane and her mother have recently moved. When they arrive, they find Jane in a state outside the cottage. Inside, Aunt Ellen lies on her bed in a fancy red dress, no longer breathing. A pillow on the floor and a nearby teacup suggest the woman has been poisoned and smothered. The local villagers, who are devout believers in Irish folklore, insist the cottage is cursed—built on a fairy path. Although the townsfolk blame malevolent fairies, Siobhán and Macdara must follow the path of a murderer all too human—but just as evil . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**lue Monday: A Frieda Klein Mystery (Freida Klein Book 1) *













*The stunning first book in a new series of psychological thrillers introducing an unforgettable London psychotherapist*
Frieda Klein is a solitary, incisive psychotherapist who spends her sleepless nights walking along the ancient rivers that have been forced underground in modern London. She believes that the world is a messy, uncontrollable place, but what we can control is what is inside our heads. This attitude is reflected in her own life, which is an austere one of refuge, personal integrity, and order.

The abduction of five-year-old Matthew Farraday provokes a national outcry and a desperate police hunt. And when his face is splashed over the newspapers, Frieda cannot ignore the coincidence: one of her patients has been having dreams in which he has a hunger for a child. A red-haired child he can describe in perfect detail, a child the spitting image of Matthew. She finds herself in the center of the investigation, serving as the reluctant sidekick of the chief inspector.

Drawing readers into a haunting world in which the terrors of the mind have spilled over into real life, _Blue Monday_ introduces a compelling protagonist and a chilling mystery that will appeal to readers of dark crime fiction and fans of _In Treatment_ and _The Killing_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**lood Games: An utterly gripping police procedural perfect for all crime thriller fans! (Detective Nikki Parekh, Book 4) *













*THREE MURDERS. ONE MISSING BOY. THE GAME IS JUST BEGINNING…*

When a body is found at the edge of Chellow Dene reservoir *Detective Nikki Parekh* and *DC Sajid Malik* are quick to arrive.

This is the third murder in the space of a few weeks. Each murder has a completely different MO, but there is one common theme… all the victims are teenagers. The dead boy reminds Nikki of her nephew, and she feels more helpless than ever.

But then another boy goes missing. And this time his parents have been sent a threatening package too. The pattern is different again – is the killer just playing a game?

*Can Nikki find the strength to uncover the shocking truth before the killer strikes again?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Burglar: A Novel *













*A cunning thief is on the run for her life in a breakneck thriller from the New York Times–bestselling “master of nail-biting suspense” (Los Angeles Times).*

Elle Stowell is a young woman with an unconventional profession: burglary. But Elle is no petty thief—with just the right combination of smarts, looks, and skills, she can easily stroll through ritzy Bel Air neighborhoods and pick out the perfect home for plucking the most valuable items. This is how Elle has always gotten by—she is good at it, and she thrives on the thrill. But after stumbling upon a grisly triple homicide while stealing from the home of a wealthy art dealer, Elle discovers that she is no longer the only one sneaking around. Somebody is searching for her.

As Elle realizes that her knowledge of the high-profile murder has made her a target, she races to solve the case before becoming the next casualty, using her breaking-and-entering skills to uncover the truth about exactly who the victims were and why someone might have wanted them dead. With high-stakes action and shocking revelations, _The Burglar _will keep readers on the edge of their seats as they barrel towards the heart-racing conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Ghost Rifle: A Novel of America's Last Frontier (A Ghost Rifle Western Book 1) *













*“An instant Old West classic! Max McCoy writes about mountain men and the fur trade with passion.” 
—Stuart Rosebrook, editor True West magazine

Three-time Spur Award winner Max McCoy combines fast-paced action, frontier history, and powerful family drama in this epic saga of life, love, and death in the American west.

SEARCHING FOR A GHOST, A LEGEND, AND A DREAM . . .*

Descended from a long line of ramblers and rogues, Jack Picaro came to America to seek his fortune. But after killing his best friend in a drunken duel, the apprentice gunsmith flees westward, leaving behind children he does not know, Gus and April. As Jack ventures up the Missouri River, he finds an unspoiled land where a man can live free—and also be attacked by an Arikara war party. His rifle stolen in the bloody skirmish, Jack sets out alone to reclaim it. His wild escapade ends in a fight to the death with a legendary Crow warrior named Standing Wolf. So begins a fateful epic search across the last frontiers of the untamed West. From the muddy banks of the Mississippi to the shining peaks of the Rockies, Jack Picaro will leave a trail of clues for an abandoned son, Gus, to find him: a famous gunsmith who will make history with a weapon of his own design—and forged a legend that would be passed down for generations. This is the story of . . .

*THE GHOST RIFLE*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**ONE (The Harry Starke Novels Book 5) *













_Emily Johnston is GONE._


She’s been GONE for more than a week.

She's also the daughter of Harry Starke’s one-time boss and nemesis, Chattanooga Police Chief Wesley Johnston. Harry and Chief Johnston haven't seen eye-to-eye in a long time, but when Johnston needs help, he knows there's only one man he can turn to.

But Johnston’s jurisdiction ends at the city limits and when Emily’s body is discovered in a remote part of the county, Harry has to deal with the imperious sheriff, Israel Hands and two incompetent county detectives. So begins an investigation that will take Harry on a wild ride across Signal Mountain, a case that will include a second murder, two cold cases, sex, alternative lifestyles, and deadly danger for Harry and his friends, until... well, as always, there’s a twist in the tale.

_*Ready? Let's Investigate!*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**ostage Zero (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 2) *













*A mysterious kidnapping kicks off ”a roller-coaster ride of adrenaline-inducing plot twists” in this thriller by the New York Times bestselling author (Publishers Weekly, starred review).*

With his elite team of agents at Security Solutions, hostage rescue expert Jonathan Grave goes where the government can't. Now he’s been called in to locate two teenage boys who have been kidnapped from a residential high school in Virginia. But tracking them down is just the beginning.

To keep them and his covert team alive, Grave plunges into the heart of an ugly secret whose insidious path reaches from one of the world's most remote places into the highest corridors of power. And he must defeat enemies who are willing to kill to keep the truth from being revealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Enemies of My Country: A David Rivers Thriller (Shadow Strike Book 1)*













*FROM FORMER GREEN BERET AND USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR JASON KASPER*

_"Jason Kasper is a name to watch in the thriller world." _*—Mark Greaney, #1 New York Times Bestselling Author of the Gray Man Series*

David Rivers is an elite-level assassin. A veteran operator who has served as a Ranger, a mercenary, and now as a CIA contractor conducting covert action around the world.

In his secluded mountain home in Virginia, however, David Rivers lives the quiet life of a family man. His cover legend is so strong that even his wife doesn’t know the true nature of his work.

Half a world away, on a mission to assassinate a foreign operative, Rivers uncovers intelligence pointing to an imminent attack on US soil. Now he must hunt down the terrorists before it’s too late.

But there was something impossibly chilling about this particular intel.

The target is in his hometown...

...and David Rivers’ wife and daughter are mentioned by name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Reborn: a gripping spy thriller (Clarke and Fairchild Book 1)*













Jinpa is a monk who has grown up with an ancient and powerful secret. When it's discovered he has to leave everything he knows to fulfil his life's purpose.

Disgraced MI6 officer Rose Clarke is given one last chance to redeem herself by finding John Fairchild, a mercenary suspected of trading British intelligence. But Fairchild needs to find Jinpa to uncover the secrets of his own past. With the might of the Chinese authorities on their tail, they risk everything to pursue Jinpa over the Himalayas.

Can they survive? Will Jinpa succeed? Or will the extreme conditions take them all beyond the limits of their endurance?

Fans of John Le Carre, Daniel Silva and the Bourne films will love the characters, intrigue, atmospheric settings and plot twists of Reborn, first in the Clarke and Fairchild series of spy thrillers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Colours: A spy thriller packed with intrigue and deception (Clarke and Fairchild Book 3)*

*Book 4 is currently **free here.*













*A Van Gogh to die for. A price tag worth killing for.*

Ambitious MI6 agent Rose Clarke and rootless mercenary John Fairchild are drawn to Monaco in pursuit of a traitor's fortune which includes the most valuable painting in the world.

But they are not alone. The traitor in exile, an outcast from Britain and Russia, is determined to keep his assets. Clarke and Fairchild have both suffered at his hands and have their own motivations to see him destitute or worse. The Russian authorities are desperate to reclaim what's theirs.

When a ragtag bunch of thieves arrives on the scene, the stakes get even higher and innocent people get mixed up in the chase.But nobody is who they first appear to be, and a bid for wealth and power becomes a fight for survival against a corrupt and wealthy elite.

How ruthless are they all prepared to be?

Book 3 in the Clarke and Fairchild series, The Colours brings together the themes of offshore money laundering, fine art, and the millionaire lifestyle in the lush setting of the French Riviera. If you enjoy John Le Carre, Daniel Silva and the Bourne films, you'll love Clarke and Fairchild and their world of secrecy, deception and betrayal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Spies Without Borders: a story of fear, betrayal and old secrets (Clarke and Fairchild Book 5)*













*Some old secrets still have the power to destroy.*

Spy-turned-traitor Grom plans to manipulate popular fear and resentment to serve the unscrupulous rich in the form of global hacking empire Fire Sappers.

MI6 officer Rose Clarke has come to Hungary to stop him, but is diverted into discovering an unsettling secret that causes her to rethink her whole life.

Rootless international mercenary John Fairchild has ostracised himself from everybody to infiltrate Grom's group, but is taken in a completely different direction. Falling through a hole in his own network, he discovers something shocking that changes everything he thought he knew about himself.

Their paths cross with a former agent who bears a grudge, and a lost boy who found everything he wanted in the city, only to lose it again. Their rage threatens devastation - but who is it aimed at?

Battling with their own bruising discoveries, can Clarke and Fairchild get ahead of a ruthless mind that's manipulated them both?

Set in vibrant modern Budapest with its turbulent history and troubling politics, Book Five in the series explores the importance of identity and belonging and ends with an explosive finale. For fans of John Le Carre, Daniel Silva and the Bourne films!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**ow to Raise the Perfect Dog: Through Puppyhood and Beyond*













*From the bestselling author and star of National Geographic Channel's Dog Whisperer, the only resource you’ll need for raising a happy, healthy dog.*

For the millions of people every year who consider bringing a puppy into their lives–as well as those who have already brought a dog home–Cesar Millan, the preeminent dog behavior expert, says, "Yes, you _can _raise the perfect dog!" It all starts with the proper foundation in the early years. Here, Cesar tells you everything you need to know to create the best environment for a well-balanced dog in order to avoid behavior issues in the future, and shows you how to correct the most common behavior issues for young dogs.

Based on Cesar’s own detailed experiences raising individual puppies from some of the most popular breeds, _How to Raise the Perfect Dog_ is like having Cesar right beside you, as your own personal expert, coaching you and your dog from the first day of your life together.

Packed with new information aimed specifically at the particular needs of puppies and adolescents, and written in Cesar's friendly, accessible style, _How to Raise the Perfect Dog_ answers all the most commonly asked questions and guides you towards a loving, satisfying life-long relationship with your best friend.

#1 _New York Times_ bestselling author, Cesar Millan shows you how to raise the perfect dog and prevent behavior issues before they start, including:
• what to expect from each stage of your puppy's development
• quick and easy housebreaking
• the essentials of proper nutrition
• the importance of vaccinating–and of not over-vaccinating
• creating perfect obedience from day one through rules, boundaries, and calm-assertive leadership
• how to avoid the most common mistakes owners make raising puppies and young dogs
• how to correct any issue _before_ it becomes a problem
• unique exercises and play to bring out the best in every breed


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Big Book of Hacks: 264 Amazing DIY Tech Projects (Popular Science)*













*Ingenious (and hilarious) projects that aspiring makers will love, brought to you by the tinkerers at Popular Science magazine.*

From useful, doable gadgets to outlandish contraptions that you’d likely be wise to avoid, this showcase of ingenuity is an entertaining tribute to the inventive spirit. In this book from the science and technology magazine that’s been inspiring everyday people for nearly 150 years, you’ll discover:

*Geek Toys:* Be the life of any party with rad gaming hacks, amazing pyrotechnics, quirky DIY robots, wow-inducing projectiles, and lots of ways to make beer even better.

*Home Improvements:* Pimp out your pad with a laser-security system, an improvised sous-vide cooker, and a life-sized cardboard display of anyone you want.

*Gadget Upgrades:* Want to stash a flash drive in an old cassette? Use a DIY stylus on a touchscreen? Improvise a fisheye lens for your camera? With this book, you can.

*Things That Go:* Give your motorbike a Tron vibe, deck out your car with an action-figure hood ornament, and keep gadgets charged on the go with a solar-powered backpack.

…and much more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**econd Nature: A Gardener's Education *













*“One of the distinguished gardening books of our time,” from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of The Omnivore’s Dilemma (USA Today).*

_Chosen by the American Horticultural Society as one of the 75 greatest books ever written about gardening_

After Michael Pollan bought an old Connecticut dairy farm, he planted a garden and attempted to follow Thoreau’s example: do not impose your will upon the wilderness, the woodchucks, or the weeds. That ethic did not, of course, work. But neither did pesticides or firebombing the woodchuck burrow. So Michael Pollan began to think about the troubled borders between nature and contemporary life.

The result is a funny, profound, and beautifully written book in the finest tradition of American nature writing. It inspires thoughts on the war of the roses; sex and class conflict in the garden; virtuous composting; the American lawn; seed catalogs, and the politics of planting a tree. A blend of meditation, autobiography, and social history, _Second Nature_, from the renowned author of _The Botany of Desire_, _In Defense of Food_, and other bestsellers, is “as delicious a meditation on one man’s relationship with the Earth as any you are likely to come upon” (_The New York Times Book Review_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*God Is Not One: The Eight Rival Religions That Run the World--and Why Their Differences Matter*












In _God is Not One: The Eight Rival Religions That Run the World_, _New York Times_ bestselling author of Religious Literacy and religion scholar Stephen Prothero argues that persistent attempts to portray all religions as different paths to the same God overlook the distinct problem that each tradition seeks to solve. Delving into the different problems and solutions that Islam, Christianity, Buddhism, Judaism, Confucianism, Yoruba Religion, Daoism and Atheism strive to combat, _God is Not One_ is an indispensable guide to the questions human beings have asked for millennia—and to the disparate paths we are taking to answer them today. Readers of Huston Smith and Karen Armstrong will find much to ponder in _God is Not One_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**reece Against Rome: The Fall of the Hellenistic Kingdoms 250–31 BC*













*The acclaimed ancient world historian examines the centuries-long decline of Greek powers in the face of the growing Roman threat.*

Towards the middle of the third century BC, the Hellenistic kingdoms were near their peak. In terms of population, economy and military power, each was vastly superior to Rome, not to mention in fields such as medicine, architecture, science, philosophy and literature. But over the next two and a half centuries, Rome would eventually conquer these kingdoms while adopting so much of Hellenistic culture that the resultant hybrid is known as ‘Graeco-Roman’.

In _Greece Against Rome_, Philip Matyszak relates this epic tale from the Hellenistic perspective. At first, the Romans appear to be little more than another small state in the barbarian west as the Hellenistic powers are consumed by war amongst themselves. It is a time of assassinations, double crosses, dynastic incest, and warfare. By the time they turn their attention to Rome, it is already too late .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Princess and the Prophet: The Secret History of Magic, Race, and Moorish Muslims in America *













*The just-discovered story of how two enigmatic circus performers and the cultural ferment of the Gilded Age sparked the Black Muslim movement in America*

Delving into new archives and uncovering fascinating biographical narratives, secret rituals, and hidden identities, historian Jacob Dorman explains why thousands of Americans were enthralled by the Islamic Orient, and why some came to see Islam as a global antiracist movement uniquely suited to people of African descent in an era of European imperialism, Jim Crow segregation, and officially sanctioned racism.

_The Princess and the Prophet_ tells the story of the Black Broadway performer who, among the world of Arabian acrobats and equestrians, Muslim fakirs, and Wild West shows, discovered in Islam a greater measure of freedom and dignity, and a rebuttal to the racism and parochialism of white America. Overturning the received wisdom that the prophet was born on the East Coast, Dorman has discovered that Noble Drew Ali was born Walter Brister in Kentucky. With the help of his wife, a former lion tamer and “Hindoo” magician herself, Brister renamed himself Prophet Noble Drew Ali and founded the predecessor of the Nation of Islam, the Moorish Science Temple of America, in the 1920s.

With an array of profitable businesses, the “Moors” built a nationwide following of thousands of dues-paying members, swung Chicago elections, and embedded themselves in Chicago’s dominant Republican political machine at the height of Prohibition racketeering, only to see their sect descend into infighting in 1929 that likely claimed the prophet’s life. This fascinating untold story reveals that cultures grow as much from imagination as inheritance, and that breaking down the artificial silos around various racial and religious cultures helps to understand not only America’s hidden past but also its polycultural present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Frozen Hell: The Russo-Finnish Winter War of 1939–1940 *













*The true story of the battle between Finland and Russia that erupted at the dawn of World War II.*

On a November morning in 1939, Soviet bombers began attacking Helsinki, Finland. In the weeks that followed, the tiny Baltic republic would wage a war—the kind of war that spawns legends—against the mighty Soviet Union, which was desperate for a buffer against Nazi Germany.

With “a well-balanced blend of narrative and analysis,” historian William R. Trotter tells the story of guerrillas on skis; heroic, single-handed attacks on tanks; unfathomable endurance; and the charismatic leadership of one of the twentieth century’s true military geniuses (_Library Journal_). This little-known but dramatic battle would be decisive in Finland’s fight to maintain its independence—and _A Frozen Hell_ brings it to fascinating life.

*Winner of the Finlandia Foundation Award for Arts and Letters*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**talingrad: The Fateful Siege: 1942-1943 *













*The Battle of Stalingrad was not only the psychological turning point of World War II: it also changed the face of modern warfare. From Antony Beevor, the internationally bestselling author of D-Day and The Battle of Arnhem.*

In August 1942, Hitler's huge Sixth Army reached the city that bore Stalin's name. In the five-month siege that followed, the Russians fought to hold Stalingrad at any cost; then, in an astonishing reversal, encircled and trapped their Nazi enemy. This battle for the ruins of a city cost more than a million lives. Stalingrad conveys the experience of soldiers on both sides, fighting in inhuman conditions, and of civilians trapped on an urban battlefield. Antony Beevor has itnerviewed survivors and discovered completely new material in a wide range of German and Soviet archives, including prisoner interrogations and reports of desertions and executions. As a story of cruelty, courage, and human suffering, _Stalingrad_ is unprecedented and unforgettable.

Historians and reviewers worldwide have hailed Antony Beevor's magisterial_ Stalingrad_ as the definitive account of World War II's most harrowing battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The True Story of the Great Escape: Stalag Luft III, March 1944*













*The real history behind the classic war movie and the men who plotted the daring escape from a Nazi POW camp.*

Between dusk and dawn on the night of March 24th–25th 1944, a small army of Allied soldiers crawled through tunnels in Germany in a covert operation the likes of which the Third Reich had never seen. The prison break from Stalag Luft III in eastern Germany was the largest of its kind in the Second World War. Seventy-nine Allied soldiers and airmen made it outside the wire—but only three made it outside Nazi Germany. Fifty were executed by the Gestapo.

In this book Jonathan Vance tells the incredible story that was made famous by the 1963 film _The Great Escape_. It is a classic tale of prisoners and their wardens in a battle of wits and wills. The brilliantly conceived escape plan is overshadowed only by the colorful, daring (and sometimes very funny) crew who executed it—literally under the noses of German guards. From the men’s first days in Stalag Luft III and the forming of bonds among them, to the tunnel building, amazing escape, and eventual capture, Vance’s history is a vivid, compelling look at one of the greatest “exfiltration” missions of all time.

“Shows the variety and depth of the men sent into harm’s way during World War II, something emphasized by the population of Stalag Luft III. Most of the Allied POWs were flyers, with all the technical, tactical and planning skills that profession requires. Such men are independent thinkers, craving open air and wide-open spaces, which meant that an obsession with escape was almost inevitable.” —John D. Gresham


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Winter Army: The World War II Odyssey of the 10th Mountain Division, America's Elite Alpine Warriors *













*WINNER OF THE INTERNATIONAL SKIING HISTORY ASSOCIATION'S ULLR AWARD, the epic story of the US Army’s 10th Mountain Division, whose elite soldiers broke the last line of German defenses in Italy’s mountains in 1945, spearheading the Allied advance to the Alps and final victory.
*
At the start of World War II, the US Army had two cavalry divisions—and no mountain troops. The German Wehrmacht, in contrast, had many well-trained and battle-hardened mountain divisions, some of whom by 1943 blocked the Allied advance in the Italian campaign. Starting from scratch, the US Army developed a unique military fighting force, the 10th Mountain Division, drawn from the ranks of civilian skiers, mountaineers, and others with outdoor experience. The resulting mix of Ivy League students, park rangers, Olympic skiers, and European refugees formed the first specialized alpine fighting force in US history. By the time it deployed to Italy at the beginning of 1945, this ragtag group had coalesced into a tight-knit unit. In the months that followed, at a terrible cost, they spearheaded the Allied drive in Italy to final victory.

Ranging from the ski slopes of Colorado to the towering cliffs of the Italian Alps, _The Winter Army_ is a saga of an unlikely band of soldiers forged in the heat of combat into a brotherhood whose legacy lives on in US mountain fighters to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Steel Boat Iron Hearts: A U-boat Crewman's Life Aboard U-505*












Hans Goebeler is known as the man who “pulled the plug” on U-505 in 1944 to keep his beloved U-boat out of Allied hands. Steel Boat, Iron Hearts is his no-holds-barred account of service aboard a combat U-boat. It is the only full-length memoir of its kind, and Goebeler was aboard for every one of U-505’s war patrols.

Using his own experiences, log books, and correspondence with other U-boat crewmen, Goebeler offers rich and very personal details about what life was like in the German Navy under Hitler. Because his first and last posting was to U-505, Goebeler’s perspective of the crew, commanders, and war patrols paints a vivid and complete portrait unlike any other to come out of the Kriegsmarine. He witnessed it all: from deadly sabotage efforts that almost sunk the boat to the tragic suicide of the only U-boat commander who took his life during WWII; from the terror and exhilaration of hunting the enemy, to the seedy brothels of France. The vivid, honest, and smooth-flowing prose calls it like it was and pulls no punches.

U-505 was captured by Captain Dan Gallery’s Guadalcanal Task Group 22.3 on June 4, 1944. Trapped by this “Hunter-Killer” group, U-505 was depth-charged to the surface, strafed by machine gun fire, and boarded. It was the first ship captured at sea since the War of 1812! Today, hundreds of thousands of visitors tour U-505 each year at the Chicago Museum of Science and Industry.

Included a special Introduction by Keith Gill, Curator of U-505, Museum of Science and Industry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Fifties *













*This vivid New York Times bestseller about 1950s America from a Pulitzer Prize–winning journalist is “an engrossing sail across a pivotal decade” (Time).*

Joe McCarthy. Marilyn Monroe. The H-bomb. _Ozzie and Harriet_. Elvis. Civil rights. It’s undeniable: The fifties were a defining decade for America, complete with sweeping cultural change and political upheaval. This decade is also the focus of David Halberstam’s triumphant _The Fifties_, which stands as an enduring classic and was an instant _New York Times_ bestseller upon its publication. More than a survey of the decade, it is a masterfully woven examination of far-reaching change, from the unexpected popularity of Holiday Inn to the marketing savvy behind McDonald’s expansion. A meditation on the staggering influence of image and rhetoric, _The Fifties_ is vintage Halberstam, who was hailed by the_ Denver Post _as “a lively, graceful writer who makes you . . . understand how much of our time was born in those years.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*W**hispers in the Tall Grass: Back Behind Enemy Lines with Macv–Sog*













*“[An] exceptionally raw look at the Vietnam War . . . an excellent tribute to the generation that fought, laughed, and died in Southeast Asia.” —New York Journal of Books*

This is the second volume of a Green Beret’s riveting memoir of his time serving in Recon Teams Habu and Crusader, CNN, part of Military Assistance Command, Vietnam—Studies and Observations Group (MACV-SOG).

Picking up where _We Few_ left off, _Whispers in the Tall Grass_ opens as the war moves into a new phase. The enemy are using special formations to hunt recon teams and missions are now rarely accomplished without heavy contact. Despite the teams’ careful prep, losses are mounting. More and more missions are extracted by Bright Lights until eventually classic recon missions are almost impossible, and the teams briefly trial HALO insertion. Finally, as the US prepares to withdraw, the teams undertake back-to-back missions directing air strikes and disrupting supply lines to ease the pressure on the ARVN. Broken by the pace, but desperate not to leave the Yards, Brokhausen is ordered to out-process, his request for extension denied, and is forced to leave his friends—his brothers—behind.

Written in the same vivid, immediate style that made _We Few_ a cult classic, _Whispers in the Tall Grass _follows Habu, Crusader and other teams as they undertake missions in this new, deadlier phase of the war. The narrative veers from hair-raising to tragic and back as the teams insert into hot targets, act as Bright Light for stricken teams, and play hard in between missions to diffuse the ever-rising tension.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/3/22.

Currently $2.

*A New Ireland: How Europe's Most Conservative Country Became Its Most Liberal*













*It’s not your father’s Ireland. Not anymore. A story of modern revolution in Ireland told by the founder of IrishCentral, Irish America magazine, and the Irish Voice newspaper.*

In a May 2019 countrywide referendum, Ireland voted overwhelmingly to make abortion legal; three years earlier, it had done the same with same-sex marriage, becoming the only country in the world to pass such a law by universal suffrage. Pope Francis’s visit to the country saw protests and a fraction of the emphatic welcome that Pope John Paul’s had seen forty years earlier. There have been two female heads of state since 1990, the first two in Ireland’s history. Prime Minister Leo Varadkar, an openly gay man of Indian heritage, declared that “a quiet revolution had taken place.”

It had. For nearly all of its modern history, Ireland was Europe’s most conservative country. The Catholic Church was its most powerful institution and held power over all facets of Irish life.

But as scandal eroded the Church’s hold on Irish life, a new Ireland has flourished. War in the North has ended. EU membership and an influx of American multinational corporations have helped Ireland weather economic depression and transform into Europe’s headquarters for Apple, Facebook, and Google.

With help from prominent Irish and Irish American voices like historian and bestselling author Tim Pat Coogan and the _New York Times_’s Maureen Dowd, _A New Ireland _tells the story of a modern revolution against all odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/4/22.

Currently $2.

*T**he Forever War (The Forever War Series Book 1) *













*Winner of the Hugo and Nebula Awards: A futuristic masterpiece, “perhaps the most important war novel written since Vietnam” (Junot Díaz).*

In this novel, a landmark of science fiction that began as an MFA thesis for the Iowa Writers’ Workshop and went on to become an award-winning classic—inspiring a play, a graphic novel, and most recently an in-development film—man has taken to the stars, and soldiers fighting the wars of the future return to Earth forever alienated from their home.

Conscripted into service for the United Nations Exploratory Force, a highly trained unit built for revenge, physics student William Mandella fights for his planet light years away against the alien force known as the Taurans. “Mandella’s attempt to survive and remain human in the face of an absurd, almost endless war is harrowing, hilarious, heartbreaking, and true,” says Pulitzer Prize–winning novelist Junot Díaz—and because of the relative passage of time when one travels at incredibly high speed, the Earth Mandella returns to after his two-year experience has progressed decades and is foreign to him in disturbing ways.

Based in part on the author’s experiences in Vietnam, _The Forever War_ is regarded as one of the greatest military science fiction novels ever written, capturing the alienation that servicemen and women experience even now upon returning home from battle. It shines a light not only on the culture of the 1970s in which it was written, but also on our potential future. “To say that _The Forever War_ is the best science fiction war novel ever written is to damn it with faint praise. It is . . . as fine and woundingly genuine a war story as any I’ve read” (William Gibson).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*G**reen World (Undying Mercenaries Book 15) *













Rebels build a secret base on Green World. Their plan is to attack Earth and retake all the planets the Humans have conquered.

Hegemony starships gather to strike the Rebels first, but where is their base? As the fleets search, Earth warships trespass into Skay space igniting a fresh border conflict between rival Galactics.

When James McGill stumbles onto the rebel camp, they’re forced to step up their plans. The world goes up in flames. Friends are permed and cities are destroyed as everything spins out of control.

Can Earth survive? Find out in GREEN WORLD, book #15 of the Undying Mercenaries series. With over three million copies sold, USA Today Bestselling author B. V. Larson is the king of modern military science fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*H**ow to Win at Pit Fighting with a Drunk Space Ninja (The Adventures of Duke LaGrange Book 2) *













*One Tournament. Zero Rules. Fifteen of the biggest, strongest, and nastiest warriors in the entire universe...and Duke LaGrange.*

Holy hedgehogs! Everyone's favorite bounty hunting duo is back! Nova Texas' favorite son, Duke LaGrange, and his silent swordsman sidekick, Ishiro'shea, once again find themselves unceremoniously removed from Cyborg Joe's and deposited on a planet at the least opportune time. The only way for the tandem to escape the harsh world of Psitakki is for Duke to survive the most dangerous underground pit fighting tournament in the cosmos. Mega-Trolls, flying insectoid soldiers, and acid-spitting sludge beasts, oh my! And it's not just the looming spectre of combat staring Duke in the face...it's his former love.

_How to Win at Pit Fighting with a Drunk Space Ninja_ is the second book in _The Adventures of Duke LaGrange_, a series of hilarious sci-fi adventure romps from the creative mind of Jay Key. You are sure to fall in love with Key's menagerie of colorful characters and laugh-out loud storytelling talents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*T**he Enigma Cube (Alien Artifact Book 1) *













*To secure a dazzling future they must travel to a perilous past. A riveting science-fiction thriller from the million-copy NY Times bestselling author.*

"Richards is an extraordinary writer," (Dean Koontz) who can "keep you turning the pages all night long." (Douglas Preston)

_An alien object with breathtaking capabilities. And a life-and-death struggle for the future of humanity._

Dr. Kelly Connolly is part of a top-secret team studying the most important find in human history, the Enigma Cube, an alien artifact of incomprehensible power. A cube whose technology can catapult civilization to dizzying heights--or destroy it entirely.

After years of failed attempts to unlock the cube's secrets, all hell suddenly breaks loose. Kelly and a black-ops commando, Justin Boyd, are soon fighting against all odds to stay alive, and to keep the cube out of enemy hands.

As the situation quickly goes from bad to worse, Kelly discovers that the cube is far more dangerous than even she had imagined. And that her actions could lead to nightmarish changes to the nature of reality itself.

The Enigma Cube is a masterful thriller. One crammed with breakneck action, unexpected twists, mind-blowing science, and ethical dilemmas readers will be contemplating long after they've read the last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**truggle Europa: Book 3 of the Blitzkrieg Alternate series *













The year is 1943.

The titanic struggle between the USSR and Nazi Germany continues to rage across the Russian lands.The Wehrmacht, after its terrible defeat in Moscow the year before, is preparing a new offensive. The Third Reich hopes that the new campaign will break the back of the Soviet Union.

In the West, the Allies attack in French North Africa and Spain, while they also actively campaign in the North Atlantic to retake a foothold in the United Kingdom.

In the Pacific, the long, bloody fight for control of the Hawaiian Islands comes to a head.

This is the story of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*F**altering Europa: Book 7 of the Blitzkrieg Alternate Series *













The year is 1946.

The Second World War enters its 8th year, with no end in sight. While the Third Reich and its allies are retreating everywhere, it's not collapsing. The Allies will have to bring the conflict to another level to break the deadlock.

Italy is about to be invaded, and the Germans are busy preparing their defenses south of Rome. The Allies are also pushing in Cyrenaica, and a significant battle is looming in the Gazala/Tobruk area that will determine the Axis fate in North Africa.

The war in the air is ever more tilting toward the Allies, swamping the Italo-Germans with their multitudes and with the timely appearance of the Meteor jet fighters in 1945. But the Germans are about to unleash another round of their wonder weapons, including jets, air to air rockets, and anti-aircraft missiles. Will German science be a game-changer once more? One thing is certain; the Allies are inching toward victory on the technological side of things. Their nuclear program is nearing completion, and they hope to knock the Nazis out of the war with super bombs.

In the east, the Russians are pitted against the Dnieper-Lovat-Volkhov defensive line, running north-south from Baltic to Black Sea. They will again need to spill a lot of blood if they want to succeed and one day liberate their motherland.

And finally, in the Pacific, the USA is slowly bringing the war to a successful conclusion, with planned invasions of the Philippines and Okinawa. At the same time, large bomber raids are launched in Japan with the intent of sending it back to the stone age.

This is the story of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Halfling's Gem (The Legend of Drizzt Book 6) *













*Drizzt Do’Urden and Wulfgar embark on a perilous mission to rescue their halfling friend in this action-packed finale of the Icewind Dale Trilogy*

Artemis Entreri has taken Regis back to his former master, Pasha Pook—but Drizzt Do’Urden and Wulfgar are fast on the assassin’s heels. Armed with the scimitar Twinkle, Drizzt defeats a banshee and acquires an enchanted artifact that masks its wearer’s true identity. With Drizzt now disguised as a normal elf, the duo continues their journey, traveling from Waterdeep to Baldur’s Gate, and beyond, in search of their friend. 

Meanwhile, Entreri is always one step ahead, aided by the magical gem Regis once stole from Pasha Pook. Together, Regis’ captors thwart Drizzt and Wulfgar’s mission at every turn, cornering them into battles with pirates, treks through the Calimshan deserts, and encounters with otherwordly monsters. But will it be enough to stop them from rescuing Regis?

_*The Halfling’s Gem* is the third book in the Icewind Dale Trilogy and the sixth book in the Legend of Drizzt series._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**uchanan 1: Buchanan's War (A Buchanan Western) *













“There’s a little town thirty miles from here called Scottsville,” Major Jones told him. “Your first job as a Texas Ranger will be to stop a war there.”

Even before the Major stopped talking, Buchanan knew he was going to find Scottsville an unfriendly place to be. Two cattle barons, who happened to be quick-drawing women, had torn the town apart in a duel that had already cost several lives.

Now Buchanan was expected to stop the war. In order to do that, more blood would have to be shed—some of it Buchanan’s!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**uchanan 2: Trap for Buchanan (A Buchanan Western) *












When Buchanan grubstaked Mousetrap Mulligan he never thought he’d see his money again. He never thought the old man would hit paydirt. But he did—and that was bad news for Buchanan. Because a lonely old desert rat with a hidden cache of nuggets and a drunkard’s bragging habits was likely to end up very dead ... very suddenly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Buchanan 15: Buchanan's Black Sheep (A Buchanan Western)*












With his saddle partner, Coco Bean, Tom Buchanan rides into the middle of a brutal graze war between cattleman and sheep man. In the end, it’s a little black sheep that helps Tom choose sides. And with Buchanan on your side odds make no never mind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Big Bad Book of Bill Murray: A Critical Appreciation of the World's Finest Actor*













*The New York Times Best Seller.*

Part biography, part critical appreciation, part love letter, and all fun, this enormous full-color volume, packed with color film stills and behind-the-scenes photography, chronicles every Murray performance in loving detail, recounting all the milestones, legendary “Murray stories,” and controversies in the life of this enigmatic performer.

He’s played a deranged groundskeeper, a bellowing lounge singer, a paranormal exterminator, and a grouchy weatherman. He is William James “Bill” Murray, America’s greatest national treasure. From his childhood lugging golf bags at a country club to his first taste of success on Saturday Night Live, from his starring roles in Hollywood blockbusters to his reinvention as a hipster icon for the twenty-first century, _The Big Bad Book of Bill Murray _chronicles every aspect of his extraordinary life and career.

He’s the sort of actor who can do _Hamlet_ and _Charlie’s Angels_ in the same year. He shuns managers and agents, and he once agreed to voice the lead in _Garfield_ because he mistakenly believed it was a Coen Brothers film. He’s famous for crashing house parties all over New York City—and if he keeps photobombing random strangers, he might just break the Internet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*H**ollywood Park: A Memoir *













*THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER


HOLLYWOOD PARK is a remarkable memoir of a tumultuous life. Mikel Jollett was born into one of the country’s most infamous cults, and subjected to a childhood filled with poverty, addiction, and emotional abuse. Yet, ultimately, his is a story of fierce love and family loyalty told in a raw, poetic voice that signals the emergence of a uniquely gifted writer.*

_We were never young. We were just too afraid of ourselves. No one told us who we were or what we were or where all our parents went. They would arrive like ghosts, visiting us for a morning, an afternoon. They would sit with us or walk around the grounds, to laugh or cry or toss us in the air while we screamed. Then they’d disappear again, for weeks, for months, for years, leaving us alone with our memories and dreams, our questions and confusion. …_

So begins _Hollywood Park, _Mikel Jollett’s remarkable memoir. His story opens in an experimental commune in California, which later morphed into the Church of Synanon, one of the country’s most infamous and dangerous cults. Per the leader’s mandate, all children, including Jollett and his older brother, were separated from their parents when they were six months old, and handed over to the cult’s “School.” After spending years in what was essentially an orphanage, Mikel escaped the cult one morning with his mother and older brother. But in many ways, life outside Synanon was even harder and more erratic.

In his raw, poetic and powerful voice, Jollett portrays a childhood filled with abject poverty, trauma, emotional abuse, delinquency and the lure of drugs and alcohol. Raised by a clinically depressed mother, tormented by his angry older brother, subjected to the unpredictability of troubled step-fathers and longing for contact with his father, a former heroin addict and ex-con, Jollett slowly, often painfully, builds a life that leads him to Stanford University and, eventually, to finding his voice as a writer and musician.

_Hollywood Park_ is told at first through the limited perspective of a child, and then broadens as Jollett begins to understand the world around him. Although Mikel Jollett’s story is filled with heartbreak, it is ultimately an unforgettable portrayal of love at its fiercest and most loyal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**ody Parts *













*The bestselling author delves into the twisted crimes of Wayne Adam Ford.“This kind of frightening and fascinating glimpse into a killer’s mind is rare.” —Ron Franscell, New York Times–bestselling author*

On a chilly November afternoon in 1998, a tearful 36-year-old man walked into the Humboldt County Sheriff’s Department in Eureka, California, and confessed to something horrible. “I hurt some people,” he said. Inside his pocket was the ghastly proof of his statement. But there was more to Wayne Adam Ford than the trail of mangled victims he left behind. More, even, than the twisted predator inside, which drove him to increasingly perverse sexual appetites.

Pulitzer Prize–nominated author Caitlin Rother draws on previously sealed testimony, interviews with the key players in the case, and the killer’s shocking confession to explore the demons that drove a damaged man to his unspeakable crimes. Her book is a harrowing psychological portrait and a haunting, unforgettable true-life thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**rtists in Crime: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #6 *













*A model is murdered in this “first-rate” detective story by the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master (Kirkus Reviews).*

On a ship traveling back to England, Miss Agatha Troy finds Inspector Roderick Alleyn tedious and dull; he thinks she’s a bohemian cliché. They may be destined for romance, but there’s a murder in the way: No sooner has Alleyn settled in to his mother’s house, eager for a relaxing end to his vacation, than he gets a call that a model has been stabbed at the artists’ community down the road. And the talented Miss Troy is one of the community’s most prominent and outspoken members . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**and in Glove: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #22 *













*A deadly dull man is now just plain dead in this novel by “a peerless practitioner of the slightly surreal, English-village comedy-mystery.” —Kirkus Reviews*

One has to admit that the timing was peculiar. No one could doubt that Mr. Percival Pyke Period was genuinely distraught to hear that his neighbor, Harry Cartell, had turned up dead in a ditch. But how is it that Mr. Percival Pyke came to write the letter of condolence before the body was found? And how is it that Mr. Cartell came to inspire such violence? Yes he was boring, yes he was stuffy, but who would kill a man for the crime of being a bad conversationalist? If tediousness has become grounds for murder, Inspector Alleyn shudders to think of the body count to come . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*K**iller Dolphin: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #24 *













*“Miss Marsh works her characteristic storyteller's magic with the elements of theater and suspense.” —Kirkus Reviews*

The impresario Peregrine Jay has fulfilled a long-cherished dream: Thanks to a very generous gift, he now owns the Dolphin Theatre, and has restored it to its former glory. To celebrate the reopening, a no-expenses-spared production of _The Glove_, a new play about the discovery of a true Shakespearean accessory, is performed. London’s chattering classes are abuzz with gossip about the theatre, rumors about Peregrine, critiques of the play. But when murder takes center stage, everyone gets very quiet, and only Inspector Alleyn can persuade them to start chattering again—this time, with a purpose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn (Inspector Morse Series Book 3)*













*The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn is the third novel in Colin Dexter's Oxford-set detective series.*

_Morse had never ceased to wonder why, with the staggering advances in medical science, all pronouncements concerning times of death seemed so disconcertingly vague._

The newly appointed member of the Oxford Examinations Syndicate was deaf, provincial and gifted. Now he is dead . . .

And his murder, in his north Oxford home, proves to be the start of a formidably labyrinthine case for Chief Inspector Morse, as he tries to track down the killer through the insular and bitchy world of the Oxford Colleges . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**hitewater (Rachel Hatch Book 6)*













*Hatch sets out in relentless pursuit
To save the one that got away.
She finds herself surrounded by a sea of enemies,
And the price for keeping her promise
Might just cost Hatch her life.

Don't miss the explosive sixth installment of the Rachel Hatch thriller series!*

Failure has never been an option for Rachel Hatch. A promise made to a teenage girl trapped by a powerful human trafficking ring must be kept.

Hatch's search takes her deep into Mexico where the rules are different and the enemies are numerous. 

Finding the girl is only half of the problem. Getting her back home proves to be just as difficult, if not more so.

With two rival cartels on the brink of war and Hatch caught in the middle, she must use everything in her arsenal to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he House Fire: the brand new shocking edge-of-your-seat thriller you won’t want to miss in 2022 *













*Play with fire and you’ll get burned . . .*
Who can you trust in this brand new edge-of-your-seat thriller?

A tired old seaside town hiding a series of unsolved arson attacks.

A derelict mansion in the woods with a long-buried secret.

A bundle of old love letters that mask a dark story. 

When Jamie's documentary investigation gets too close to uncovering the truth behind a series of deadly arson attacks that tormented Abbeywick in the 1980s, her family might be the ones who pay the price. 

But for her younger sister Cleo, the secrets Jamie uncovers have the potential to get exactly what Cleo wants: to remove her mum's toxic new husband from their lives, forever. 

All it takes is one spark to send everything up in smoke . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Queen's Gambit *













*Netflix’s most watched limited series to date! The thrilling novel of one young woman’s journey through the worlds of chess and drug addiction.*

When eight-year-old Beth Harmon’s parents are killed in an automobile accident, she’s placed in an orphanage in Mount Sterling, Kentucky. Plain and shy, Beth learns to play chess from the janitor in the basement and discovers she is a prodigy. Though penniless, she is desperate to learn more—and steals a chess magazine and enough money to enter a tournament. Beth also steals some of her foster mother’s tranquilizers to which she is becoming addicted.

At thirteen, Beth wins the chess tournament. By the age of sixteen she is competing in the US Open Championship and, like Fast Eddie in _The Hustler_, she hates to lose. By eighteen she is the US champion—and Russia awaits . . .

Fast-paced and elegantly written, _The Queen’s Gambit _is a thriller masquerading as a chess novel—one that’s sure to keep you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*H**igh Stakes *













*All bets are off as #1 New York Times bestselling author Iris Johansen introduces gambler Logan Tanner, a man with a secret past that’s about to come back to haunt him.*

Logan Tanner lives the exhilarating life of a professional gambler, taking risks with nerves of steel. From casinos in Macau to Monte Carlo to Milan, he’s racked up a fortune and become a living legend. But all the glitz and glamor hide a dark and violent past as an extractor—a world that comes rushing back to him when the beautiful and innocent Lara Balkon enters his life.

Soon Logan is drawn into the conflict between two Russian mafia bosses over Lara, whose life now hangs in the balance. Logan has been offered something more valuable to him than money—information he desperately needs—in exchange for getting Lara out of Russia and to safety. Once together, Tanner discovers that Lara is a force to be reckoned with in her own right. Tanner’s search for the truth leads them to the bright lights of Las Vegas. Where the person who was hunting Lara now lies in wait for them.

With the stakes climbing with each deadly confrontation, Logan and Lara are soon catapulted into a game against pure evil. The odds are stacked against them, but it’s a game they know they must play…even if it may cost them their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**eep State: A Thriller (A Hayley Chill Thriller Book 1) *













*THE INSTANT NATIONAL BESTSELLER

“One of the more surprising double-reverse plot twists...in some time.” —The New York Times

In this “propulsive, page-turning, compelling, fragmentation grenade of a debut thriller” (C.J. Box, #1 New York Times bestselling author), a deadly plot against the president’s life emerges from the shadows of the Deep State.*

Recently elected President Richard Monroe—populist, controversial, and divisive—is at the center of an increasingly polarized Washington, DC. Never has the partisan drama been so tense or the paranoia so rampant. In the midst of contentious political turf wars, the White House chief of staff is found dead in his house and West Wing intern and ex-Army grunt Hayley Chill is positive that it’s not from natural causes.

Determined to find the truth, Hayley uncovers shocking evidence that a wide-ranging conspiracy is running beneath the surface of DC in an effort to undermine the rule of law—and democracy itself. Soon, Hayley is in a race against time to reveal the truth and save the life of the next victim: the president.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Life Inside the Dead Man's Curve: The Chronicles of a Public-Safety Helicopter Pilot*












*Travis County STAR Flight*, in Austin, Texas, is recognized as one of the premier public-safety helicopter programs in the United States. _Life Inside the Dead Man's Curve_ is a firsthand account of the tragedy and triumph witnessed by _STAR Flight_ crews as they respond to a myriad of emergencies, everything from traumatic injuries to rescues and more. The author, Kevin McDonald, recounts how he turned his passion for flying into an extraordinary career filled with real-life twists and turns that will keep you on the edge of your seat from start to finish. From his early days as a naval aviator, to his twenty years as a _STAR Flight_ pilot, Kevin takes the reader on a powerful, emotional roller coaster ride. Even if you're not an aviation enthusiast, you need to strap in for this read. This is more than a book about flying helicopters. It's a book about life―_life inside the dead man's curve_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**hess Fundamentals: 100th Anniversary Edition*













**Available only on Fire Tablets & Free Kindle Reading Apps*

This book will serve as a guide for the player who wants to learn about the principles in endgame play, middlegame planning, general chess theory, how to play the opening, and the book includes 14 illustrative games by the former world champion.

*One of the classics in chess literature!*

Former World Chess Champion, José Raúl Capablanca, wrote this classic book in 1921. Now 100 years later this masterpiece is still being read and referenced as a must-read chess book. To celebrate the 100th year anniversary of the publication the book has gotten a major overhaul that includes:

*Modern Algebraic Notation*
*Extra diagrams to make reading easier*
*Single columns layout less condensed*
The Layout also gives the reader the opportunity to take notes while reading.

*Introduction to the book by José Raúl Capablanca (1934)*
Chess Fundamentals was first published thirteen years ago. Since then there have appeared at different times a number of articles dealing with the so-called Hypermodern Theory. Those who have read the articles may well have thought that something new, of vital importance, had been discovered. The fact is that the Hypermodern Theory is merely the application, during the opening stages generally, of the same old principles through the medium of somewhat new tactics. There has been no change in the fundamentals. The change has been only a change of form, and not always for the best at that.

In chess the tactics may change but the strategic fundamental principles are always the same, so that Chess Fundamentals is as good now as it was thirteen years ago. It will be as good a hundred years from now; as long in fact as the laws and rules of the game remain what they are at present. The reader may therefore go over the contents of the book with the assurance that there is in it everything he needs, and that there is nothing to be added and nothing to be changed. Chess Fundamentals was the one standard work of its kind thirteen years ago and the author firmly believes that it is the one standard work of its kind now.

J. R. CAPABLANCA

New York
Sept. 1, 1934


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he World Beneath: The Life and Times of Unknown Sea Creatures and Coral Reefs *













*Meet the world's most fascinating sea creatures—see the lives and curiosities of colorful fish and coral reefs—this spectacular volume has more than 300 color photos and extraordinary text from a leading marine biologist and underwater photographer, and the international expert on seahorses.*


In this richly informative volume, brimming with new discoveries and more than three hundred colorful images of jaw-dropping fish and coral reefs, you'll swim in the Atlantic, Pacific, and Indian Oceans; you'll be dazzled in the Coral Triangle and amazed in Triton Bay. Up close you'll meet the Cenderawasih fairy wrasse, with its florescent yellow streak; the polka-dot longnose filefish; and the multicolored seadragon. There are scarlet-colored corals, baby-blue sponges, daffodil crinoids, and all sorts of mystifying creatures that change color at the drop of a hat. The whale shark is almost larger than life and the author's beloved pygmy seahorse, unless photographed, is almost too tiny to see.


The wondrous creatures inside are charmers and tricksters and excel in the arts of seduction and deception, and you'll have the rare chance to see and delight in their antics. You'll also learn what they eat, how they play, and how they care for one another, live on one another, and mimic others when they're afraid. There is also compelling insight into the naming process, which sea creatures are facing extinction, and how we can help them before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I**nfectious: Pathogens and How We Fight Them *













*‘The perfect gift for the armchair epidemiologist’ Wall Street Journal

Nature wants you dead.*

Not just you, but your children and everyone you have ever met and everyone they have ever met; in fact, everyone. It wants you to cough and sneeze and poop yourself into an early grave. It wants your blood vessels to burst and pustules to explode all over your body. And – until recently – it was really good at doing this…

Covid-19 may be only the first of many modern pandemics. The subject of infection and how to fight it grows more urgent every day. How do pathogens cause disease? And what tools can we give our bodies to do battle?

Dr John S. Tregoning has dedicated his career to answering these questions. _Infectious_ uncovers fascinating success stories in immunology and virology, making this book not only a vital overview of infection, but also a hopeful story of ongoing human ingenuity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**merican Spring: Lexington, Concord, and the Road to Revolution*













*A vibrant look at the American Revolution's first months, from the author of the bestseller The Admirals.*

When we reflect on our nation's history, the American Revolution can feel almost like a foregone conclusion. In reality, the first weeks and months of 1775 were very tenuous, and a fractured and ragtag group of colonial militias had to coalesce rapidly to have even the slimmest chance of toppling the mighty British Army.

_American Spring_ follows a fledgling nation from Paul Revere's little-known ride of December 1774 and the first shots fired on Lexington Green through the catastrophic Battle of Bunker Hill, culminating with a Virginian named George Washington taking command of colonial forces on July 3, 1775.

Focusing on the colorful heroes John Hancock, Samuel Adams, Mercy Otis Warren, Benjamin Franklin, and Patrick Henry, and the ordinary Americans caught up in the revolution, Walter R. Borneman uses newly available sources and research to tell the story of how a decade of discontent erupted into an armed rebellion that forged our nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**merican Heritage History of the Civil War *












Here is Pulitzer Prize-winning author Bruce Catton's unsurpassed account of the Civil War, one of the most moving chapters in American history. Introduced by Pulitzer Prize-winner James M. McPherson, the book vividly traces the epic struggle between the Blue and Gray, from the early division between the North and South to the final surrender of Confederate troops.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Horses Don't Fly: The Memoir of the Cowboy Who Became a World War I Ace*













From breaking wild horses in Colorado to fighting the Red Baron's squadrons in the skies over France, here in his own words is the true story of a forgotten American hero: the cowboy who became our first ace and the first pilot to fly the American colors over enemy lines. 

Growing up on a ranch in Sterling, Colorado, Frederick Libby mastered the cowboy arts of roping, punching cattle, and taming horses. As a young man he exercised his skills in the mountains and on the ranges of Arizona and New Mexico as well as the Colorado prairie. When World War I broke out, he found himself in Calgary, Alberta, and joined the Canadian army. In France, he transferred to the Royal Flying Corps as an "observer," the gunner in a two-person biplane. Libby shot down an enemy plane on his first day in battle over the Somme, which was also the first day he flew in a plane or fired a machine gun. He went on to become a pilot. He fought against the legendary German aces Oswald Boelcke and Manfred von Richthofen, and became the first American to down five enemy planes. He won the Military Cross for conspicuous gallantry in action. 

Libby's memoir of his cowboy days in the last years of the Old West evokes a real-life Cormac McCarthy novel. His description of World War I combines a rattling good account of the air war over France with captivating and sometimes poignant depictions of wartime London, the sorrow for friends lost in combat, and the courage and camaraderie of the Royal Flying Corps. Told in charming, straightforward vernacular, _Horses Don't Fly_ is an unforgettable piece of Americana.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Spies Who Never Were: The True Story of the Nazi Spies Who Were Actually Allied Double Agents *













*The thrilling true story of the daring double agents who thwarted Hitler’s spy machine in Britain and turned the tide of World War II.*

After the fall of France in the mid-1940s, Adolf Hitler faced a British Empire that refused to negotiate for peace. With total war looming, he ordered the Abwehr, Germany’s defense and intelligence organization, to carry out Operation Lena—a program to place information-gathering spies within Britain.

Quickly, a network of secret agents spread within the United Kingdom and across the British Empire. A master of disguises, a professional safecracker, a scrubwoman, a diplomat’s daughter—they all reported news of the Allied defenses and strategies back to their German spymasters. One Yugoslav playboy codenamed “Tricycle” infiltrated the highest echelon of British society and is said to have been one of Ian Fleming’s models for James Bond.

The stunning truth, though, was that every last one of these German spies had been captured and turned by the British. As double agents, they sent a canny mix of truth and misinformation back to Hitler, all carefully controlled by the Allies. As one British report put it: “By means of the double agent system, we actually ran and controlled the German espionage system in this country.”

In _The Spies Who Never Were_, World War II veteran cryptographer Hervie Haufler reveals the real stories of these double agents and their deceptions. This “fascinating account” lays out both the worldwide machinations and the personal clashes that went into the greatest deception in the history of warfare (_Booklist_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**laughter at Sea: The Story of Japan's Naval War Crimes *













*The author of Japan’s Gestapo details the atrocities committed by the Japanese Navy during World War II.*

While the Japanese Navy followed many of the British Royal Navy’s traditions and structures, it had a totally different approach to the treatment of its foes. Author Mark Felton has uncovered a plethora of outrages against both servicemen and civilians that make chilling and shocking reading. These range from the execution of POWs to the abandonment of survivors to the elements and certain starvation to the infamous Hell Ships. Felton, who lives in the Far East, examines the different culture that led to these frequent and appalling atrocities. This is a serious and fascinating study of a dark chapter in naval warfare history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**ank Attack at Monte Cassino: The Cavendish Road Operation 1944*












Early morning, 19 March 1944. Tanks manned by New Zealanders, Indians and Americans launch a daring attack along a narrow mountain track on German positions north of Monte Cassino. So began one of the most audacious Allied attempts to break through the Gustav Line and advance on Rome – and it almost succeeded. Yet the extraordinary story has seldom been told, and it has never been told before in the vivid detail Jeffrey Plowman brings to this new account. Using operational orders, combat reports, unit diaries, post-battle photos from private and public archives and the graphic personal accounts of those who took part, he describes the construction of Cavendish Road and the course of the entire operation that followed. The planning for the attack and the men involved are described in a gripping and clear-sighted way, as is the attack itself – its initial rapid success and its ultimate failure. Eighty years later Jeffrey Plowman reveals exactly what happened and shows how and why this bold thrust against the German strongpoints at Monte Cassino, which could have turned the course of the battle, ended in retreat. His book also features a visitor’s guide that covers the length of Cavendish Road from the village of Caira to Massa Albaneta, linking each spot with the events described in the narrative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**risis Convoy: The Story of HX231, A Turning Point in the Battle of the Atlantic (Submarine Warfare in World War Two)*













*An engrossing account by the Royal Navy commander who led the escort of convoy HX231 during the Battle of the Atlantic.

A dramatic hour-by-hour narrative of an Atlantic convoy battle that changed the course of World War II, perfect for readers of Jonathan Dimbleby, Richard Freeman and Max Hastings.*

In April 1943, Commander Peter Gretton was in charge of escorting a vital Allied trade convoy from New York to Great Britain across the North Atlantic. Over the course of the voyage, the sixty-one merchant ships of convoy HX231, along with the six ships of B7 Escort Group, were continuously shadowed and attacked by a German wolf pack of twenty U-boats.

With the aid of air support, the convoy and defending escort fought valiantly across hundreds of miles of ocean and, despite poor weather conditions, managed to sink and severely damage several enemy submarines. Tragically six merchant ships were torpedoed and with no rescue vessel any survivors were left stranded in the freezing waters of the Atlantic as the convoy continued on its journey.

Drawing on reports from both sides, Gretton details the sequence of events as convoy HX231 battled its way through a large wolf pack and offers an authoritative post-battle analysis of the strategies, decisions and actions taken that would ultimately see the tide of war turn in favour of victory for the Allies.

*Crisis Convoy takes the reader to the heart of the action and is a thrilling account of naval warfare during World War II.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Phantom Major: The Story of David Stirling and the SAS Regiment*













*An action-packed biography of “one of the legitimate storybook heroes of World War II” and the special forces regiment he founded (The New York Times).*

In the dark and uncertain days of 1941 and 1942, when Rommel’s Afrika Korps was sweeping toward Egypt and the Suez Canal, a small group of daring raiders made history for the Allies. They operated deep behind German lines, driving hundreds of miles through the deserts of North Africa. They hid by day and struck by night, destroying aircraft, blowing up ammunition dumps, derailing trains, and killing many times their own number. These men were the Special Air Service.

The SAS was the brainchild of David Stirling, a deceptively mild-mannered man with a brilliant idea. Under his command, small teams of resourceful, highly trained men penetrated beyond the front lines of the opposing armies and wreaked havoc where the Germans least expected it. From Virginia Cowles, whose biographies have been praised as “splendidly readable” (_Sunday Times_) and “fascinating” (_Kirkus Reviews_), this is a classic account of these raids, an amazing tale of courage, impudence, and daring packed with action and high adventure. Her narrative, based on the eyewitness testimony of the men who took part, gives a compelling insight into the early years of the SAS.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Duel Under the Stars: The Memoir of a Luftwaffe Night Pilot in World War II*












"The enemy bomber grew larger in my sights and the rear gunner was sprayed by my guns just as he opened fire. The rest was merely a matter of seconds. The bomber fell like a stone out of the sky and exploded on the ground. The nightmare came to an end."In this enthralling memoir, the author recounts his experiences of the war years and traces the story of the ace fighter pilots from the German development of radar to the Battle of Britain.Johnen flew his first operational mission in July 1941, having completed his blind-flying training. In his first couple of years he brought down two enemy planes. The tally went up rapidly once the air war was escalated in spring 1943, when Air Marshal Arthur Harris of the RAF Bomber Command began the campaign dubbed the Battle of the Ruhr.During this phase of the war Johnens successes were achieved against a 710-strong force of bombers. Johnens further successes during Harriss subsequent Berlin offensive led to his promotion as Staffelkapitan (squadron leader) of Nachtjagdgeschwader and a move to Mainz. During a sortie from there, his Bf 110 was hit by return fire and he was forced to land in Switzerland. He and his crew were interned by the authorities. The Germans were deeply worried about leaving a sophisticatedly equipped night fighter and its important air crew in the hands of a foreign government, even if it was a neutral one. After negotiations involving Gring, the prisoners were released.Johnens unit moved to Hungary and by October 1944 his score was standing at 33 aerial kills. His final one came in March the following year, once Johnen had moved back to Germany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fighting for the French Foreign Legion: Memoirs of a Scottish Legionnaire*













*A soldier’s true story of danger and adventure as a modern-day legionnaire in Kuwait, Bosnia, and beyond.*

With no French language ability, Alex Lochrie approached recruiters for the French Foreign Legion in Paris and embarked on the demanding selection process that followed. When he was accepted, he and other prospective legionnaires were sent to Southern France to begin the harsh recruit training course. The mix of nationalities and backgrounds among his fellows was enormous. New members are traditionally allowed to change their identities—and Lochrie chose to alter his age, becoming twenty-eight instead of thirty-eight.

Elite paratrooper training followed in Corsica before Lochrie earned his wings. The FFL is never far from the front line, and in this book he tells of challenging active service in former French colonies in Africa as well as during the first Gulf War, evicting Saddam Hussein from Kuwait, and operations in Bosnia and Sarajevo.

This gripping account lifts the veil of mystery and myth, pulling you into the action—and revealing much about the realities of service in the Foreign Legion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/4/22.

Currently $2.

*M**en in Green Faces: A Novel of U.S. Navy SEALs *












*"Full of ambushes and firefights…From page one I knew I wanted to be a SEAL. The more I read, the more I wanted to see if I could measure up." —Mark Owen, #1 New York Times bestselling author of No Easy Day

Because it's a novel, the truth can be told. Because it's the truth, you'll never forget it...*

Gene Wentz's _Men in Green Faces_ is the classic novel of Vietnam that inspired a generation of SEALs. Here is the story of a good soldier trained to be part of an elite team of warriors—and of the killing grounds where he was forever changed.

WITH A NEW FOREWORD BY THE AUTHOR

Gene Michaels carries an M-60, eight hundred rounds, and a Bible. The ultimate SEAL, he also carries a murderous grudge against a bloodthirsty colonel who was once one of their own. To bring him in, Michaels and his men will go behind the lines, where they'll take on 5,000 NVA in the fight of their lives.
In this stunning novel, former SEAL Gene Wentz brings to life what it was like to be a SEAL in Vietnam, running an endless tour of top-secret, death-defying operations deep in enemy territory. From the camaraderie to the harrowing recons, from brutal interrogations to incredible, toe-to-toe firefights, here are America's most feared warriors as you've never seen them before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/5/22.

Currently $1.

*T**he Complete Clockwork Chimera Saga: Books 1-5 of the Female Protagonist Space Opera Adventure (The Clockwork Chimera Book 6)*













*Yanked from cryo to join a crew of modded humans in deep space? Daisy's life just got a whole lot more complicated.*

As if nearly burning up in a freak accident on her way to Earth wasn't bad enough, Daisy had a whole mess of other trouble on her plate. Big trouble. And she was going to get to the bottom of it if it was the last thing she'd do... which it was looking like it very well might be.

The thing is, Daisy had a simple rule for space travel. *Don't blow up*, and so far she'd been managing to abide by that, but mere survival wasn't enough.

With the powerful AI supercomputer guiding the craft beginning to show some disconcerting quirks of its own, and its unsettling cyborg assistant nosing into her affairs, Daisy’s unease was rapidly growing, as was her bigotry toward artificially intelligent beings. Add to the mix a crew of mechanically-enhanced humans, any one of whom she suspected might not be what they seemed, and Daisy found herself with a sense of pending dread tickling the periphery of her mind.

Something was very much not right––she could feel it in her bones. The tricky part now was going to be overcoming her biases and figuring out what the threat was, before it could manifest from a mere sinking feeling in her gut into a potentially deadly reality. Only things were far different and far worse than she could ever have imagined, forcing her to repeatedly adjust and overcome a reality that turned out to be far from what it had originally seemed.

The complete series set of all five of the Clockwork Chimera books:
1. Daisy's Run
2. Pushing Daisy
3. Daisy's Gambit
4. Chasing Daisy
5. Daisy's War


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**ark Matter Empire (Book 1) *













*A galactic sci fi with a hint of litRPG elements.*

Ryan Stathis has everything he ever wanted: a family, a nice home, and a career with a government agency designing military aircraft. That is, until a late night at the office ends with him snatched by an alien spaceship and forced to take command. Thrust into a new universe, Ryan unknowingly holds the key to the one thing standing between Earth and it’s annihilation.

Dark Matter Empire is the story of one man’s journey as he evades an alien empires grasp while searching for a way home. Will he succeed and return to his old life, or will humanity pay the price for his failure?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**he Cursebreaker Series: A 3-Book Bundle *













*Discover the global phenomenon of the Cursebreaker series in this three-book digital bundle!*

Four royals.
Two thrones.
One deadly curse.

Deep in the heart of Emberfall sits an isolated castle. Inside, Prince Rhen is trapped by a curse; outside, his kingdom falls to ruin.
On the dark streets of Washington DC, Harper waits, playing lookout for her brother. She's always been underestimated because of her cerebral palsy, but when she sees someone in danger she runs to help--only to find herself sucked into Rhen's cursed world.
What begins as a twist on a fairy tale unfolds into a world of magic, danger, love, and betrayal in Brigid Kemmerer's _New York Times_ bestselling Cursebreaker series.

This e-book bundle includes the entire series: _A Curse So Dark and Lonely_, _A Heart So Fierce and Broken_, and _A Vow So Fierce and Deadly_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*B**lack Hat, White Witch (Black Hat Bureau Book 1) *













*Black Hat Bureau, Book 1*
Remember that old line about how the only way out of the organization is in a pine box?

Well, Rue Hollis spent ten years thinking she had escaped the Black Hat Bureau, no coffin required.

Then her former partner had to go and shatter the illusion by showing up on her doorstep with grim tidings. As much as Rue wants to kick him to the curb, she agrees to hear him out for old times’ sake, and what he says chills her to the bone.

The Silver Stag was the most notorious paranormal serial killer in modern history, and Rue brought him down. Now a copycat has picked up where the Stag left off, and the Bureau wants her on the case. She beat the Stag once. They think she can do it again. But they don’t know she’s given up black magic, and she’s not about to tell them. White witches are prey, and Rue is the hunter, not the hunted. Always.

But can she take down the protégé of the man who almost beat her at her black witch best?

If she wants to keep her new town, her new home, her new _life_, then she has no choice but to find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*B**landings Castle *













*"I envy those who’ve never read [Wodehouse] before—the prospect of reams of unread Wodehouse stretching out in front of you is…something which is enticing to contemplate." —Tony Blair*


Welcome to Blandings Castle, home of the well-intentioned but often distracted Lord Emsworth—and there are quite a few distractions at this stately country house. Head gardener Angus McAllister has resigned before the Shrewsbury Agricultural Show, when Emsworth needs him most; Lady Constance, Emsworth’s officious sister, has caged her daughter in the castle to keep her away from the persistent Beefy Bingham; and the Blandings pigman, Wellbeloved, has been sent to prison for drunken and disorderly conduct just days before Emsworth’s adored sow can win first prize at the 87th Annual Shropshire Show. Through P.G. Wodehouse’s expert wit, we witness Lord Emsworth trying to solve these predicaments and others, with the unexpected help (and hindrance) of a lively array of characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Friday Night Lights (25th Anniversary Edition): A Town, a Team, and a Dream*













*Named Sports Illustrated's best football book of all time and a #1 NYT bestseller, this is the classic story of a high school football team whose win-loss record has a profound influence on the town around them.*

Return once again to the timeless account of the Permian Panthers of Odessa -- the winningest high-school football team in Texas history. Socially and racially divided, Odessa isn't known to be a place big on dreams, but every Friday night from September to December, when the Panthers play football, dreams can come true.

With frankness and compassion, Pulitzer Prize winner H. G. Bissinger unforgettably captures a season in the life of Odessa and shows how single-minded devotion to the team shapes the community and inspires -- and sometimes shatters -- the teenagers who wear the Panthers' uniforms.

The inspiration for the hit television program and film of the same name, this anniversary edition features a new afterword by the author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Gilded Rage: A Wild Ride Through Donald Trump's America*













*“A series of fascinating Studs-Terkel-style long-form interviews with” Trump supporters from Pennsylvania to California “who defy easy categorization” (BillMoyers.com).*

In 2016, Donald Trump’s presidential campaign succeeded despite behavior that would cripple any other politician, from questioning the patriotism of the Gold Star Khan family to banishing a baby from a press conference. It is imperative to understand why such behavior was either cheered on or shrugged off by his base. To find out, Alexander Zaitchik traveled the country, attending Trump rallies, meeting their attendees, and listening to their stories, thoughts, and perspectives. In _The Gilded Rage_, he provides essential insight into the forgotten Americans who befuddled pundits and “experts” on CNN and FOX alike.

This book provides an intimate portrait of the walking wounded who make up Trump’s base. Desperate and angry, these are the Americans of the vanishing industrial heartland, depressed Appalachian coal country, and the no-man’s land along the Southwestern border. They have no illusions about the grandstanding billionaire and his glaring flaws. But these men and women feel screwed over by political, corporate and media elites . . . and they believe Donald Trump might be their last chance for salvation.

Reminiscent of Studs Terkel’s _Working_, with a dash of Hunter S. Thompson, Alexander Zaitchik takes us deeper into the ravaged soul of America than any other chronicler of our times.

*A Publishers Weekly Top Ten pick for Politics & Current Events of Fall 2016*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Snips and Snails Mystery Cafe Book I-III BOXSET: A Cozy Paranormal Women's Fiction (Mystery, Murder, and Mayhem Collection 1)*













_*Get the Series Boxset that's readers are calling a "Seat of your Pants Thriller". Bursting with intrigue and saucy deliciousness. Fill your bowl with a dose or Murder, Mayhem, and Magic...
Risky Bisqueness…*_

*Getting older shouldn't be a long downhill slide into obscurity. It should be the other half~The Best Half...*
That's what Julienne Mason told herself as she stared at herself in the mirror the morning after her 40th birthday...

_Husbandless...Jobless...Childless..._

Julienne Mason's Ego has taken a Beating. In the space of a day, she nearly burnt down the pizza parlor, lost her job, and walked in on her cheating rat of a husband.

With nothing to show for a lifetime of chasing the Joneses and trying to conform to everyone else's expectations but her own...Juli is more than ready for a change of lifestyle. But nobody ever told her that answering the summons to a strange letter would turn her entire life on a dime, and challenge every notion she's ever had on what normal is...

Add in a Strange Inheritance, an Overbearing Ghost, A Snobbish Talking Cat, and a Sentient Recipe Grimoire; Sprinkle Liberally with Magic...

_And Maybe even Misfits like her deserve a second chance to get things right..._

*But first she'll need to solve her Uncle's Murder and learn to Embrace her inner Witchiness...before she runs out of time and the killer Strikes Again...


Murder on the Oxtail Express…
Juli's job to make sure the Soup of the Day delivers...a daily dose of magic that is...*
Life after 40 can be a challenge...what with too many gray hairs to pluck, all the sagging and bagging, and a faulty internal temperature control...

_Moonlighting as Veil Falls Amateur Sleuth helps keep her in coffee beans and pays the heating bill._


When Mr. Fried and extra crispy shows up in bed at the local Retirement home and they flag her good friend Jacob for the crime, Juli decides to take the case.


_...and then they realize they have the wrong guy..._


The real resident is missing...and the identity of the victim is a mystery...

*And someone isn't too keen on Juli solving it...


Cauliflower Kale Caper…
Life for Veil Fall’s very own Resident Soup Witch, Juli Mason, is looking up. Snips and Snails is a raving success, there’s Romance in the air for her and Jack, and she has solved her first two murders. Proof positive that life after 40 doesn’t have to be slippers and her favorite soap opera. Instead, she’s reinventing all her best girlhood dreams…with a touch of Magic.*
_She should have known better._

Because now there's a dead body in the pantry of Lovelace Resort.

Is he the hapless victim of the fastidious chef because he didn’t do the dishes?

_Or was his death the result of a million-dollar heist gone wrong?_

…If that’s not complicated enough, Grams’ sister Annabel is sending her distressing messages asking for help from beyond the grave…

*Before she knows it, Juli is on the case, chasing baddies, finding clues, and whipping up the right magical recipes to save them all.
Get Books 1-3 from the Series in one little Boxset full of Mysterious Deliciousness...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P**each Clobbered: A Georgia B&B Mystery *













*A small-town B&B owner gets more than she bargained for in this first installment of a Southern cozy mystery series that’s as sweet as a Georgia peach*

_What’s black and white and dead all over? Georgia bed and breakfast proprietor Nina Fleet finds out when she comes across a corpse in a penguin costume . . ._

Nina Fleet’s life ought to be as sweet as a Georgia peach. Awarded a tidy sum in her divorce, Nina retired at 41 to a historic Queen Anne house in quaint Cymbeline, Georgia. But Nina’s barely settled into her new B&B-to-be when a penguin shows up on her porch. Or, at least, a man wearing a penguin suit.

Harry Westcott is making ends meet as an ice cream shop’s mascot and has a letter from his great-aunt, pledging to leave him the house. Too bad that’s not what her will says. Meanwhile, the Sisters of Perpetual Poverty have lost their lease. Real estate developer Gregory Bainbridge intends to turn the convent into a golfing community, so Cymbeline’s mayor persuades Nina to take in the elderly nuns. And then Nina finds the “penguin” again, this time lying in an alley with a kitchen knife in his chest.

A peek under the beak tells Nina it’s not Harry inside the costume, but Bainbridge. What was he doing in Harry’s penguin suit? Was the developer really the intended victim, or did the culprit mean to kill Harry? Whoever is out to stop Harry from contesting the sale of his great-aunt’s house may also be after Nina, so she teams up with him to cage the killer before someone clips her wings in _Peach Clobbered_, Anna Gerard’s charming first Georgia B&B mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*A**nd Then She Was GONE (Detective Jack Stratton Mystery Thriller Series)*













*A Wall Street Journal top 10 bestselling Novel*

What's done in the dark will be brought to the light...

Jack Stratton, a hometown hero with a heart of gold, seemed destined to become another statistic, but now his life has taken a turn for the better. Determined to escape his past, he's headed for a career in law enforcement. When his foster mother asks him to look into a young woman’s disappearance, Jack quickly gets drawn into a baffling mystery. As Jack digs deeper, everyone becomes a suspect--including himself. Caught between the criminals and the cops, can Jack discover the truth in time to save the girl? Or will he become the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**ark Horse (Jim Knighthorse Book 1)*













*Written in the tradition of Robert B. Parker's Spenser and Raymond Chandler's Philip Marlowe―Dark Horse introduces a hard-hitting, wise-cracking hero with a modern twist.*

When high school student Derrick Booker, the only black student at a posh Orange County high school, is accused of killing his white girlfriend, ex-college football hero and detective Jim Knighthorse is hired to dig a little deeper into the murder. It doesn't take long for Knighthorse to realize that not all is as it seems at tranquil Huntington High, from a band director who preys on the innocent to a vice-principal with a secret agenda of her own. Not to mention someone's hired a professional killer to keep Knighthorse permanently off the case.

As the investigation continues, Knighthorse's personal life is shattered by the discovery of new evidence relating to his mother's unsolved murder, a murder dating back twenty years. Reeling from the discovery, Jim Knighthorse sets out to bring two killers to justice...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Girl from Widow Hills: A Novel*













*From the New York Times bestselling author of The Last House Guest—a Reese Witherspoon Book Club pick—comes a “hauntingly atmospheric and gorgeously written page-turner” (Kimberly McCreight, New York Times bestselling author of A Good Marriage) about a young woman plagued by night terrors after a childhood trauma who wakes one evening to find a corpse at her feet.*

Everyone knows the story of “the girl from Widow Hills.”

Arden Maynor was just a child when she was swept away while sleepwalking during a terrifying rainstorm and went missing for days. Strangers and friends, neighbors and rescue workers, set up search parties and help vigils, praying for her safe return. Against all odds, she was found, alive, clinging to a storm drain. The girl from Widow Hills was a living miracle. Arden’s mother wrote a book. Fame followed. Fans and fan letters, creeps, and stalkers. And every year, the anniversary. It all became too much. As soon as she was old enough, Arden changed her name and disappeared from the public eye.

Now a young woman living hundreds of miles away, Arden goes by Olivia. She’s managed to stay off the radar for the last few years. But with the twentieth anniversary of her rescue approaching, the media will inevitably renew its interest in Arden. Where is she now? Soon Olivia feels like she’s being watched and begins sleepwalking again, like she did long ago, even waking up outside her home. Until late one night, she jolts awake in her yard. At her feet is the corpse of a man she knows—from her previous life, as Arden Maynor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Making of Lee Boyd Malvo: The D.C. Sniper *













*“The best explanation I have yet read for the madness that was the Beltway sniper spree can be found in the pages of [this] fascinating new book.”—The Atlantic*

In October of 2002, a series of sniper attacks paralyzed the Washington Beltway, turning normally placid gas stations, parking lots, restaurants, and school grounds into chaotic killing fields. After the spree, ten people were dead and several others wounded. The perpetrators were forty-one-year-old John Allen Muhammad, a veteran of the first Gulf War, and his seventeen-year-old protégé, Lee Boyd Malvo.

In this intimate and carefully documented account, social worker Carmeta Albarus, who served on Malvo’s defense team and researched his background, details the nature of Malvo's tragic attachment to his perceived “hero father,” his indoctrination, and his subsequent dissociation. She recounts her role in helping to extricate Malvo from the psychological clutches of Muhammad, which led to a dramatic courtroom confrontation with the man who manipulated and exploited him. Psychologist Jonathan H. Mack identifies and analyzes the underlying clinical psychological and behavioral processes that led to Malvo’s dissociation and turn toward serial violence.

With this tragic tale, the authors emphasize the importance of parental attachment and the need for positive and loving relationships during the critical years of early childhood development. By closely examining the impact of Lee Boyd Malvo’s childhood on his later development, they reach out to parents, social workers, and the community for greater awareness and prevention.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**tillhouse Lake *













*An Amazon Charts and USA Today bestseller.*

Gina Royal is the definition of average—a shy Midwestern housewife with a happy marriage and two adorable children. But when a car accident reveals her husband’s secret life as a serial killer, she must remake herself as Gwen Proctor—the ultimate warrior mom.

With her ex now in prison, Gwen has finally found refuge in a new home on remote Stillhouse Lake. Though still the target of stalkers and Internet trolls who think she had something to do with her husband’s crimes, Gwen dares to think her kids can finally grow up in peace.

But just when she’s starting to feel at ease in her new identity, a body turns up in the lake—and threatening letters start arriving from an all-too-familiar address. Gwen Proctor must keep friends close and enemies at bay to avoid being exposed—or watch her kids fall victim to a killer who takes pleasure in tormenting her. One thing is certain: she’s learned how to fight evil. And she’ll never stop.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*N**o Going Back (Sawyer Brooks Book 3) *













*The biggest story of a crime reporter’s career could be her last as fury, vengeance, and justice collide in this breathtaking thriller by New York Times bestselling author T.R. Ragan.*

Some call it murder. Others, karma. The female vigilantes dubbed The Black Wigs call it justice. The victims? Sexual predators who never paid for their sins. For three months, The Black Wigs byline has belonged to Sawyer Brooks, a crime reporter still struggling with her own demons. But for Sawyer, there’s suddenly more to the story than just catching the dark web avengers.

Copycat vigilantes are cornering the unchecked abusers of Sacramento and uploading the men’s abject fear to social media. The trending insanity isn’t making Sawyer’s job any easier. Neither is a new murder—another predator, but one who doesn’t fit so neatly into The Black Wigs’ agenda. Something even more sinister is at play.

As she follows every lead, someone with the answer is following _her_, determined to bring Sawyer to her knees. Because soon enough, for both Sawyer and a killer, the truth she’s been looking for will be a punishing revelation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I**n the Clearing (Tracy Crosswhite Book 3) *













*The gripping third book in the internationally acclaimed series by New York Times bestselling author Robert Dugoni.*

Detective Tracy Crosswhite has a skill, and a soft spot, for tackling unsolved crimes. Having lost her own sister to murder at a young age, Tracy has dedicated her career to bringing justice and closure to the families and friends of victims of crime.

So when Jenny, a former police academy classmate and protégé, asks Tracy to help solve a cold case that involves the suspicious suicide of a Native American high school girl forty years earlier, Tracy agrees. Following up on evidence Jenny’s detective father collected when he was the investigating deputy, Tracy probes one small town’s memory and finds dark, well-concealed secrets hidden within the community’s fabric. Can Tracy uphold the promise she’s made to the dead girl’s family and deliver the truth of what happened to their daughter? Or will she become the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Cold Trail (Tracy Crosswhite Book 7) *













*An Amazon Charts and Wall Street Journal bestseller.

“Tracy Crosswhite is one of the best protagonists in the realm of crime fiction today, and there is nothing cold about A Cold Trail.” —Associated Press

In New York Times bestselling author Robert Dugoni’s riveting series, Seattle homicide detective Tracy Crosswhite returns home to a brutal murder and her haunted past.*

The last time homicide detective Tracy Crosswhite was in Cedar Grove, it was to see her sister’s killer put behind bars. Now she’s returned for a respite and the chance to put her life back in order for herself, her attorney husband, Dan, and their new daughter. But tragic memories soon prove impossible to escape.

Dan is drawn into representing a local merchant whose business is jeopardized by the town’s revitalization. And Tracy is urged by the local PD to put her own skills to work on a new case: the brutal murder of a police officer’s wife and local reporter who was investigating a cold-case slaying of a young woman. As Tracy’s and Dan’s cases crisscross, Tracy’s trail becomes dangerous. It’s stirring up her own haunted past and a decades-old conspiracy in Cedar Grove that has erupted in murder. Getting to the truth is all that matters. But what’s Tracy willing to risk as a killer gets closer to _her_ and threatens everyone she loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I**n Her Tracks (Tracy Crosswhite Book 8 ) *













*An Amazon Charts and Wall Street Journal bestselling series.

What family secrets are behind two disappearances? Seattle detective Tracy Crosswhite is determined to uncover the truth in the latest installment of New York Times bestselling author Robert Dugoni’s heart-stopping series.*

Returning from an extended leave in her hometown of Cedar Grove, Detective Tracy Crosswhite finds herself reassigned to the Seattle PD’s cold case unit. As the protective mother of an infant daughter, Tracy is immediately drawn to her first file: the abduction of a five-year-old girl whose parents, embattled in a poisonous divorce, were once prime suspects.

While reconstructing the days leading up to the girl’s disappearance, Tracy is brought into an active investigation with former partner Kinsington Rowe. A young woman has vanished on an isolated jogging trail in North Seattle. Divided between two critical cases, Tracy has little to go on except the treacherous deceptions behind a broken marriage—and now, the secrets hiding behind the closed doors of a deceptively quiet middle-class neighborhood.

To find two missing persons, Tracy will have to follow more than clues, which are both long cold and unsettlingly fresh. Given her own traumatic past, Tracy must also follow her instincts—to whatever dark and dangerous places they may lead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**enesis *













*New York Times-bestselling author Robin Cook takes on the ripped-from-the-headlines topic of harnessing DNA from ancestry websites to catch a killer in this timely and explosive new medical thriller.*

When the body of twenty-eight-year-old social worker Kera Jacobsen shows up on Chief New York City Medical Examiner Laurie Montgomery's autopsy table, at first it appears she was the victim of a tragic yet routine drug overdose. But for Laurie and her new pathology resident, the brilliant but enigmatic Dr. Aria Nichols, little things aren't adding up. Kera's family and friends swear she never touched drugs. Administrators from the hospital where Kera worked are insisting the case be shrouded in silence. And although Kera was ten weeks pregnant, nobody seems to know who the father was--or whether he holds the key to Kera's final moments alive.

As a medical emergency temporarily sidelines Laurie, impulsive Aria turns to a controversial new technique: using genealogic DNA databases to track down those who don't want to be found. Working with experts at a start-up ancestry website, she plans to trace the fetus's DNA back to likely male relatives in the hopes of identifying the mystery father. But when Kera's closest friend and fellow social worker is murdered, the need for answers becomes even more urgent. Because someone out there clearly doesn't want Kera's secrets to come to light . . . and if Aria gets any closer to the truth, she and Laurie might find themselves a killer's next targets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*2**4 Hours: A Suspense Thriller (Mississippi Book 2) *













*#1 New York Times bestselling author Greg Iles takes readers on a daringly executed roller-coaster ride as a family under attack takes justice into their own hands.
*
_It begins on a perfect night, with a perfect family about to be trapped in a perfect crime..._

Will Jennings is a successful young doctor in Jackson, Mississippi, with a thriving practice, a beautiful wife, and a five-year-old daughter he loves beyond measure. But Will and his family are being watched by a con man and psychopath who may be a genius. A man who has never been caught and whose victims have never talked to the police. A man whose life's work strikes at the heart of every family's unspoken fear: the unstoppable kidnapping.

But this time he's picked the wrong family to terrorize. Because Will and Karen Jennings aren't going to watch helplessly as he victimizes them. They aren't going to let him get away with it. They're going to fight back...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**auldron *












In late 1997, world order has been destabilized by recession and extreme nationalism. France and Germany unite to form the " European Confederation." EurCon's attempt to Eastern Europe under its control meets with resistance, particularly from Poland, and soon the U.S. and Britain are pulled into the struggle. The war and its build-up are reported by various observers: the senior CIA field man in Moscow, the private advisor to the U.S. president, a French intelligence agent, a Hungarian police commander, a Russian intelligence man, a CIA economist and officers of the American, German and Polish armed forces. The nonstop action includes massive air, naval and land battles with first-line equipment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*V**ortex *












Set in South Africa of the early 1990s, this military thriller has fascist ultraconservative Afrikaners staging a coup and taking over the Pretoria government. The new government then re-institutes apartheid and invades bordering Namibia. A Communist counterforce led by the Cubans is mounted, as internal revolt and harsh suppression breed domestic chaos. A Boer nuclear attack on the Cubans is answered by nerve gas from the Cubans. A daring raid by US Rangers destroys the Afrikaner weapons before they can be used again, while U.S. and British ground forces restore order after much fighting and destruction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Executioner Series Books 1–3: War Against the Mafia, Death Squad, and Battle Mask *













*Introducing “action adventure icon” Mack Bolan as he wages a one-man war against the Mafia—in the first three books of the million-selling series (Los Angeles Times).*

In the jungles of Southeast Asia, no sniper was more ruthless than Mack Bolan. After twelve years in-country, with ninety-five confirmed kills, the Special Forces sergeant returns to the United States only to find that his father has gone berserk, slaughtering his family before taking his own life. But Bolan knows his old man was no killer: He was under pressure from a gang of Mafia thugs who were after his money—and willing to destroy his life to get it. For the sake of his father, Bolan declares war on the men who drove him mad . . .

Now in one volume, these are the first three action-packed novels in the long-running series that has sold more than 200 million copies. If you’re a fan of Rambo, James Bond, or Jack Reacher, it’s time to meet the one and only Mack Bolan—an elite operative with a haunted past pitted against legions of mobsters no one else can take down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*O**range Alert (The Executioner Book 345) *













*FURY SPIRAL*

The prolonged conflict between the Irish Republican Army and the Protestant Nationals is escalating beyond Ireland's borders. Now America is being lured into the cross fi re through a deeply rooted conspiracy designed to force the U.S. government to take its war on terror to the Emerald Isle.

Mack Bolan's mission begins with information retrieval. He must find out who is using terrorist threats to force U.S. intervention in Northern Ireland. Evidence piles high against the Protestant Orange Order, which wants the world to endorse the existence of two Irelands. But when the Executioner uncovers a plot to launch a dirty bomb on American soil, the true threat—and the real face of the deadly enemy—comes under his lethal and personal attack.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he White Scorpion (The James Ryker Series Book 5) *













*Amid the chaos of a violent crisis in an African nation, a former spy fights to prevent millions of deaths . . .*

Rule number one for an agent of the secretive JIA is to follow orders, no matter what. But James Ryker has never cared much for rules. He only wants to do what’s right.

When he’s assigned to join a crew of elite security personnel in Chabon, Africa, Ryker’s mission objective is clouded by politics and obfuscation, and he knows only that to protect British interests in the region, he has to infiltrate the close protection team of the government of Chabon, a country with a dark and violent past. Arriving in Chabon’s crumbling capital, Kilpassa, Ryker finds a country on the brink of civil war. A growing civilian rebellion threatens peace, with claims of atrocities committed by both sides, including the frail government run by enigmatic President Benyu—a former military general who took control of the country in a violent coup.

As he’s drawn into Benyu’s inner circle, it soon becomes clear to Ryker that in Chabon, the lines between good and bad, and right and wrong, are nearly impossible to identify. With a crisis of epic proportions unfolding before his eyes, Ryker knows one thing for sure: With or without the backing of his superiors, he must take drastic action, and quickly, or risk putting millions of innocent lives in danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*D**ead of Night (Harry Bauer Book 1)*













_*KICKED OUT OF THE SAS, HARRY BAUER IS SENT HOME AND TOLD TO BE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE...BUT HE'S NOT LIKE EVERYONE ELSE...*_

*USA TODAY & Amazon 2-million copy bestselling author BLAKE BANNER is back with a brand new gripping thriller series!*

What do you do when the only skill you ever learned was how to kill, when you’re among the best of the best, but they tell you you can’t do that anymore? What do you do when they send you home from Afghanistan and tell you to get a job, like everybody else?

But you’re not like everybody else.

After eight years as a trooper in the SAS, fighting the secret, untold wars in the deserts and the jungles of the world, Harry Bauer has been kicked out for attempting to assassinate Mohammed Ben Amini, the Butcher of Al-Landy. He’s been sent home, to New York, where he was raised an orphan ‘til he was old enough to split and join the special forces.

Now he’s back, and unemployed; until Russian Mafia boss Peter Rusanov offers him a job wiping out the Albanian Mafia. It’s a job he figures could make him rich, until Colonel Jane Harris shows up, takes him for a ride to Pleasantville, and tells him about Cobra…

Then all hell breaks loose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*P**lunder: A Memoir of Family Property and Nazi Treasure *













*A New York Times Critics’ Best Nonfiction Book of 2021
Canadian Jewish Literary Award for Biography

From a gifted young writer, the story of his quest to reclaim his family’s apartment building in Poland—and of the astonishing entanglement with Nazi treasure hunters that follows *

Menachem Kaiser’s brilliantly told story, woven from improbable events and profound revelations, is set in motion when the author takes up his Holocaust-survivor grandfather’s former battle to reclaim the family’s apartment building in Sosnowiec, Poland. Soon, he is on a circuitous path to encounters with the long-time residents of the building, and with a Polish lawyer known as “The Killer.” A surprise discovery—that his grandfather’s cousin not only survived the war, but wrote a secret memoir while a slave laborer in a vast, secret Nazi tunnel complex—leads to Kaiser being adopted as a virtual celebrity by a band of Silesian treasure seekers who revere the memoir as the indispensable guidebook to Nazi plunder. Propelled by rich original research, Kaiser immerses readers in profound questions that reach far beyond his personal quest. What does it mean to seize your own legacy? Can reclaimed property repair rifts among the living? _Plunder_ is both a deeply immersive adventure story and an irreverent, daring interrogation of inheritance—material, spiritual, familial, and emotional.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**oman: An Intimate Geography *













*National Book Award Finalist: This look at the science of the female body is “a tour de force . . . wonderful, entertaining and informative” (TheNew York Times Book Review).*

From a Pulitzer Prize–winning journalist who covers science for the _New York Times_, _Woman _is an essential guide to everything from organs to orgasms and hormones to hysterectomies. With her characteristic clarity and insight, Natalie Angier cuts through still-prevalent myths and misinformation surrounding the female body, the most enigmatic of evolutionary masterpieces. In addition to earning a nomination for the National Book Award, _Woman _was named one of the best books of the year by NPR, the _Los Angeles Times_, the _Chicago Tribune_, and _People_, among others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lost Heirs of the Medieval Crown: The Kings and Queens Who Never Were*













*“A fascinating study of the also-rans and almost-made-its of medieval history . . . Beautifully written and well researched, it is an engaging read.” —History . . . The Interesting Bits!*

When William the Conqueror died in 1087, he left the throne of England to William Rufus . . . his second son. The result was an immediate war as Rufus’s elder brother Robert fought to gain the crown he saw as rightfully his; this conflict marked the start of 400 years of bloody disputes as the English monarchy’s line of hereditary succession was bent, twisted and finally broken when the last Plantagenet king, Richard III, fell at Bosworth in 1485.

The Anglo-Norman and Plantagenet dynasties were renowned for their internecine strife, and in _Lost Heirs_ we will unearth the hidden stories of fratricidal brothers, usurping cousins and murderous uncles; the many kings—and the occasional queen—who should have been but never were. History is written by the winners, but every game of thrones has its losers too, and their fascinating stories bring richness and depth to what is a colorful period of history. King John would not have gained the crown had he not murdered his young nephew, who was in line to become England’s first King Arthur; Henry V would never have been at Agincourt had his father not seized the throne by usurping and killing his cousin; and as the rival houses of York and Lancaster fought bloodily over the crown during the Wars of the Roses, life suddenly became very dangerous indeed for a young boy named Edmund.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*J**amestown *












In December 1606, when they set sail from London for the Virginia coast, the people aboard the three ships anticipated the best. They would establish a British colony, find gold, and discover a water route to Asia. But what awaited them was far different - fire, hunger, sickness, death, even cannibalism. Here, from the noted historian Marshall W. Fishwick, is the dramatic story of Jamestown and the struggle of its leader, Captain John Smith, who, with the help of Pocahontas, daughter of the Algonquian chief Powhatan, succeeded against all odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**nnapurna: The First Conquest of an 8,000-Meter Peak *













*One of Sports Illustrated’s Top 100 Sports Books of All Time: A gripping firsthand account of one of the most daring climbing expeditions in history.

#1 New York Times Bestseller*

Annapurna I is the name given to the 8,100-meter mountain that ranks among the most forbidding in the Himalayan chain. Dangerous not just for its extreme height but for a long and treacherous approach, its summit proved unreachable until 1950, when a group of French mountaineers made a mad dash for its peak. They became the first men to accomplish the feat, doing so without oxygen tanks or any of the modern equipment that contemporary climbers use. The adventure nearly cost them their lives.

Maurice Herzog dictated this firsthand account of the remarkable trek from a hospital bed as he recovered from injuries sustained during the climb. An instant bestseller, it remains one of the most famous mountaineering books of all time, and an enduring testament to the power of the human spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Battle East of Elsenborn and the Twin Villages *













*A US Army historian chronicles a vital zone of conflict within The Battle of the Bulge in this authoritative and detailed account of WWII combat.*

With Allied forces encroaching on all fronts, Hitler made one final, desperate offensive in the Ardennes. While The Battle of the Bulge is extensively written about in histories of the Second World War, this book focuses on a critical but seldom explored aspect of the conflict: the five-day critical battle for the North shoulder of the Bulge at Rochearth-Krinkelt. The Bulge was fought was fought in many areas, but for the soldiers of the First Army—six of whom were awarded Congressional Medals of Honor for their brave acts during the engagement—it was won on this shoulder.

Military historian William Cavanagh has studied official after-action reports, histories and unit reports of organizations involved in the battle. In addition, he has conducted an extensive program of individual contacts, not only with the US Army participants, local villages and resistance fighters, but also with German commanders at various levels in the three divisions involved. Having lived in the Ardennes for many years and served as a principle researcher for the Deputy Chief Historian for the United States Army, Cavanagh brings a rare insight and expertise to his subject.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Devil's Doctors: Japanese Human Experiments on Allied Prisoners of War*













*The author of Guarding Hitler delivers “a study revealing the Japanese use of Allied POWs in medical experiments during WWII.”—The Guardian*

The brutal Japanese treatment of Allied POWs in WW2 has been well documented. The experiences of British, Australian and American POWs on the Burma Railway, in the mines of Formosa and in camps across the Far East, were bad enough. But the mistreatment of those used as guinea pigs in medical experiments was in a different league. The author reveals distressing evidence of Unit 731 experiments involving US prisoners and the use of British as control groups in Northern China, Hainau Island, New Guinea and in Japan. These resulted in loss of life and extreme suffering.

Perhaps equally shocking is the documentary evidence of British Government use of the results of these experiments at Porton Down in the Cold War era in concert with the US who had captured Unit 731 scientists and protected them from war crime prosecution in return for their cooperation. The author’s in-depth research reveals that, not surprisingly, archives have been combed of much incriminating material but enough remains to paint a thoroughly disturbing story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**hey Call It Pacific: An Eye-Witness Story of Our War Against Japan from Bataan to the Solomons *













*Without men such as Clark Lee and Ernie Pyle people back in America would have had no idea what was happening on the frontlines in World War Two.

Journalists were essential eye-witnesses to what happened in war zones across the globe in era before satellites.*

Clark Lee’s brilliant account of his life in the heat of battle from Bataan to the Solomons provides fascinating insight into life as a press correspondent during World War Two.

During his ten months spent at the front Lee was a witness to the Japanese invasion of the Philippines, the loss of northern Luzon, the desertion of Manila and the frantic struggle to hold Bataan.

Clark not only records actions of the army in the far east, but also civilian life, Filipino guerilla fighting, sorties by the PT boats, the dogfights of the airforce, as well as interviews with soldiers, brass hats and prisoners of war.

“_They Call It Pacific_ ranks with the best books which have come out of this war.” _The Youngstown Vindicator_

Clark Lee was an associated press reporter who was stationed in Manila when the war broke out. He stayed in the far east for the next ten months, reporting all that he witnessed back to newspapers in America. His book, _They Call it Pacific_ was first published in 1943 and Lee passed away in 1953.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*G**uerrilla Wife *













*After the Japanese had invaded the Philippines Louise Reid Spencer and her husband had two options:

They could stay and face certain capture or they flee and join with the guerrillas fighting against the occupation.*

Without hesitation they chose the second option and for then next two years they remained on the run from Axis forces.

They made their way from Masbate to Fanay and finally on to “Hopevale” where they joined other men and women who were determined not to surrender.

Louise Reid Spencer’s memoir of that time, _Guerrilla Wife_ provides fascinatingly personal insight into a life of exile during the Second World War.

As the months rolled on Spencer explains how basic human needs like housing, clothing, food and health, became increasingly difficult to secure and how the hope of survival was the only thing driving these men and women onwards.

Louise Reid Spencer eventually survived the chilling events recounted in her book and wrote her memoir _Guerrilla Wife_ which was published in 1945. She went to live in America after the war and passed away in 1983.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/5/22.

Currently $3.

*Y**ou Don't Belong Here: How Three Women Rewrote the Story of War*













*The long-buried story of three extraordinary female journalists who permanently shattered the barriers to women covering war. * Kate Webb, an Australian iconoclast, Catherine Leroy, a French daredevil photographer, and Frances FitzGerald, a blue-blood American intellectual, arrived in Vietnam with starkly different life experiences but one shared purpose: to report on the most consequential story of the decade. At a time when women were considered unfit to be foreign reporters, Frankie, Catherine, and Kate challenged the rules imposed on them by the military, ignored the belittlement of their male peers, and ultimately altered the craft of war reportage for generations.

In _You Don’t Belong Here_, Elizabeth Becker uses these women’s work and lives to illuminate the Vietnam War from the 1965 American buildup, the expansion into Cambodia, and the American defeat and its aftermath. Arriving herself in the last years of the war, Becker writes as a historian and a witness of the times.

What emerges is an unforgettable story of three journalists forging their place in a land of men, often at great personal sacrifice. Deeply reported and filled with personal letters, interviews, and profound insight, _You Don’t Belong Here_ fills a void in the history of women and of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/6/22.

Currently $2.

*H**othouse (Penguin Modern Classics)*













*A Hugo Award–winning classic about a far-future Earth dominated by gargantuan plants and the few humans who remain*

Millions of years beyond our time, our Earth has long since stopped spinning—and giant flora have taken over the sunlit half of the motionless world. Here humans are among the very few animal species that still exist, struggling to survive against enormous odds, but they have become small and weak, and their numbers have dwindled to almost nothing. When the aging leader of Gren’s tribe decrees it is time for the old ones to go “Up,” the younger are left to make their own way below. Although the journey will not be an easy one for young Gren, he sets off on an odyssey across a perilous world populated by carnivorous plants and other evolved vegetation. But any knowledge to be gained at the terminator—the forbidding boundary between the day world and the night—might well prove worthless for the boy and the companions he amasses along the way when the expanding sun goes nova and their Earth is no more.

A thrilling parable of courage, discovery, and survival, _Hothouse_ is among Grand Master Brian W. Aldiss’s most beloved and enduring works. Ingeniously inventive, richly detailed, and breathtakingly lush and vibrant, the doomed world and people that Aldiss creates will live forever in the minds of all those who enter this remarkable realm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C**hildren of Time *













*Adrian Tchaikovksy's award-winning novel Children of Time, is the epic story of humanity's battle for survival on a terraformed planet.*

Who will inherit this new Earth?

The last remnants of the human race left a dying Earth, desperate to find a new home among the stars. Following in the footsteps of their ancestors, they discover the greatest treasure of the past age -- a world terraformed and prepared for human life.

But all is not right in this new Eden. In the long years since the planet was abandoned, the work of its architects has borne disastrous fruit. The planet is not waiting for them, pristine and unoccupied. New masters have turned it from a refuge into mankind's worst nightmare.

Now two civilizations are on a collision course, both testing the boundaries of what they will do to survive. As the fate of humanity hangs in the balance, who are the true heirs of this new Earth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I**nvasion: The Complete Series (An Alien Invasion Science Fiction Series)*













*For the first time get the complete collection of all 7 books of the blockbuster Alien Invasion series; the breakout sci-fi series with over 1000 5-star reviews!

THEY ARE COMING. THE COUNTDOWN HAS BEGUN...*

The discovery of objects approaching from Jupiter orbit sets humanity on edge, sending cities into panic. Most is unknown, but thanks to the popular Astral space app, everyone knows the few facts the government has tried to hide:

The objects are enormous spheres numbering in the dozens, maybe hundreds. They are on an approach vector toward Earth … and they will arrive in six days.

Entrepreneur Meyer Dempsey is in New York, realizing the time has come to act on all the preparations he’s made without ever consciously knowing why. For years Meyer has been preoccupied by a dreamlike sense of coming peril and knows where he must take his family … if, that is, they can make it before society eats itself alive with fear.

*This relentless, page-turning tale of apocalyptic dawn is the complete collection of the seven books that make up the completed Alien Invasion series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*R**edshirts: A Novel with Three Codas (Hugo Award Winner - Best Novel)*













*Redshirts is John Scalzi’s Hugo Award-winning novel of the starship ensigns who were expendable...until they started comparing notes.*


Ensign Andrew Dahl has just been assigned to the Universal Union Capital Ship _Intrepid_, flagship of the Universal Union since the year 2456. It’s a prestige posting, with the chance to serve on "Away Missions" alongside the starship’s famous senior officers.

Life couldn’t be better…until Andrew begins to realize that (1) every Away Mission involves a lethal confrontation with alien forces, (2) the ship’s senior officers always survive these confrontations, and (3) sadly, at least one low-ranking crew member is invariably killed. Unsurprisingly, the savvier crew members belowdecks avoid Away Missions at all costs. Then Andrew stumbles on information that transforms his and his colleagues’ understanding of what the starship _Intrepid_ really is…and offers them a crazy, high-risk chance to save their own lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Eurynome Code: The Complete Series: A Space Opera Box Set*













*Get The Eurynome Box Set, featuring all six books in the amazon bestselling series. Like Firefly? Can't get enough Killjoys? Then this series is for you. 1500+ pages of high-octane space opera action.*

Karin Makos lives a lie. Genetically engineered from birth and raised in a scientific compound to gain unnatural powers, she has since escaped and built a new life hidden from those who created her. For her, the chance to pilot a small-time scrounging vessel to remote corners of space is the dream. After years on the run with her sister and enduring the constant paranoia of living planet-side, going off-radar gives her exactly what she wants: freedom.

In a single night, that dream is shattered.

A system-wide attack decimates humanity, and the few insubstantial clues they have point straight back into her past and the horrors it holds. Plagued by strange dreams of her sister and a sense of growing danger, Karin and the crew of the Nemina must race desperately across space to find their loved ones—and answers.

*So starts The Eurynome Code, a fast-paced space opera in the same veins as Firefly, Killjoys, and Battlestar Galactica. Like strong, snarky leads, high-octane action, and twists that will keep you on the edge of your seat? Then this series is for you. Get all six books in this one omnibus!*

Books included in the set:
Book 1: Black Dawn
Book 2: Renegade
Book 3: Blood Ties
Book 4: World Shift
Book 5: Awakening
Book 6: Deus


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*I**ron Widow *













*An instant #1 New York Times bestseller!

Pacific Rim meets The Handmaid's Tale in this blend of Chinese history and mecha science fiction for YA readers.*

The boys of Huaxia dream of pairing up with girls to pilot Chrysalises, giant transforming robots that can battle the mecha aliens that lurk beyond the Great Wall. It doesn't matter that the girls often die from the mental strain.

When 18-year-old Zetian offers herself up as a concubine-pilot, it's to assassinate the ace male pilot responsible for her sister's death. But she gets her vengeance in a way nobody expected—she kills him through the psychic link between pilots and emerges from the cockpit unscathed. She is labeled an Iron Widow, a much-feared and much-silenced kind of female pilot who can sacrifice boys to power up Chrysalises instead.

To tame her unnerving yet invaluable mental strength, she is paired up with Li Shimin, the strongest and most controversial male pilot in Huaxia. But now that Zetian has had a taste of power, she will not cower so easily. She will miss no opportunity to leverage their combined might and infamy to survive attempt after attempt on her life, until she can figure out exactly why the pilot system works in its misogynist way—and stop more girls from being sacrificed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Book of Dust: The Secret Commonwealth (Book of Dust, Volume 2) *













*The #1 New York Times Bestseller!

Return to the world of His Dark Materials—now an HBO original series starring Dafne Keen, Ruth Wilson, Andrew Scott, and Lin-Manuel Miranda—in the second volume of Philip Pullman’s new bestselling masterwork The Book of Dust.*

The windows between the many worlds have been sealed and the momentous adventures of Lyra Silvertongue’s youth are long behind her—or so she thought. Lyra is now a twenty-year-old undergraduate at St. Sophia’s College and intrigue is swirling around her once more. Her daemon Pantalaimon is witness to a brutal murder, and the dying man entrusts them with secrets that carry echoes from their past.

The more Lyra is drawn into these mysteries, the less she is sure of. Even the events of her own past come into question when she learns of Malcolm Polstead’s role in bringing her to Jordan College.

Now Lyra and Malcolm will travel far beyond the confines of Oxford, across Europe and into the Levant, searching for a city haunted by daemons, and a desert said to hold the truth of Dust. The dangers they face will challenge everything they thought they knew about the world, and about themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**tone of Tears *













*The Seeker of Truth embarks on his perilous training in wizardry in the 2nd novel of the #1 New York Timesbestselling author’s epic fantasy series.*

In _Wizard’s First Rule_, forest guide Richard Cypher becomes a Seeker of Truth in order to defeat the tyrannical Wizard Darken Rahl—only to discover that he is in fact Darken’s son. Now, with Darken vanquished, Richard and the beautiful Kahlan Amnell head back to the Mud People to be married. But their adventures are far from over.

As the wedding day approaches, Richard is visited by three Sisters of Light who insist on bringing him to the Palace of the Prophets to be trained as a Wizard. Meanwhile, the veil to the underworld has been torn, and the Stone of Tears has passed through. According to prophecy, the only person who has a chance at closing the veil is the one bonded to the blade, the one born true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Light Fantastic: A Novel of Discworld *













Terry Pratchett's profoundly irreverent, bestselling novels have garnered him a revered position in the halls of parody next to the likes of Mark Twain, Kurt Vonnegut, Douglas Adams, and Carl Hiaasen.

In _The Light Fantastic_, only one individual can save the world from a disastrous collision. Unfortunately, the hero happens to be the singularly inept wizard Rincewind, who was last seen falling off the edge of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires: A Novel*













*“This funny and fresh take on a classic tale manages to comment on gender roles, racial disparities, and white privilege all while creeping me all the way out. So good.”—Zakiya Dalila Harris, author of The Other Black Girl

Steel Magnolias meets Dracula in this New York Times best-selling horror novel about a women's book club that must do battle with a mysterious newcomer to their small Southern town.

Bonus features:
• Reading group guide for book clubs
• Hand-drawn map of Mt. Pleasant
• Annotated true-crime reading list by Grady Hendrix
• And more!*

Patricia Campbell’s life has never felt smaller. Her husband is a workaholic, her teenage kids have their own lives, her senile mother-in-law needs constant care, and she’s always a step behind on her endless to-do list. The only thing keeping her sane is her book club, a close-knit group of Charleston women united by their love of true crime. At these meetings they’re as likely to talk about the Manson family as they are about their own families.

One evening after book club, Patricia is viciously attacked by an elderly neighbor, bringing the neighbor's handsome nephew, James Harris, into her life. James is well traveled and well read, and he makes Patricia feel things she hasn’t felt in years. But when children on the other side of town go missing, their deaths written off by local police, Patricia has reason to believe James Harris is more of a Bundy than a Brad Pitt. The real problem? James is a monster of a different kind—and Patricia has already invited him in. 

Little by little, James will insinuate himself into Patricia’s life and try to take everything she took for granted—including the book club—but she won’t surrender without a fight in this blood-soaked tale of neighborly kindness gone wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*G**unsight Crossing (Blood Bond Book 3) *













*No one wants to be in the sights of these blood brothers. Rip-roaring Western adventure from the bestselling author of Brotherhood of the Gun.*

_Young Matt Bodine and Sam Two Wolves became blood brothers on the day the rancher’s son saved the warrior’s life, forging a bond no one could ever break. And as years passed, a legend grew of the Cheyenne and the white man who rode together—and who could jerk killing iron with the best of them . . ._

*Gunsight Crossing* 

Wise in the ways of a lawless land, the blood brothers deal out their own brand of frontier justice. And when they ride a hot and dusty trail into Texas looking for some excitement, they find it in spades. Big John Lee owns the biggest spread west of the Pecos, but he’s hired a crowd of tough gunners to claim more than his legal share. Bodine and Sam Two Wolves decide to throw their lot in with the men of the Circle S, who were next on John Lee’s land-grabbing list. It certainly won’t be the first time they use their Colts to deal out death sentences in burning powder and hot lead—but if they’re not careful, it might well be their last . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Y**ou Got Anything Stronger?: Stories*













*Included in Time's 100 Must Read Books of 2021 list * A New York Times Best Seller * One of Audible's Best of The Year * AV Club's Best Books to Buy

“Funny, tender, and so good.” *_—_*Mindy Kaling, #1 New York Times bestselling author of Why Not Me?

Remember when we hit it off so well that we decided We’re Going to Need More Wine? Well, this time you and I are going to turn to our friend the bartender and ask, You Got Anything Stronger? I promise to continue to make you laugh, but with this round, the stakes get higher as the conversation goes deeper.*

_So. Where were we?

Right, you and I left off in October 2017, when my first book came out. The weeks before were filled with dreams of loss. Pets dying. My husband leaving me. Babies not being born. My therapist told me it was my soul preparing for my true self to emerge after letting go of my grief. I had finally spoken openly about my fertility journey. I was having second thoughts—in fact, so many thoughts they were organizing to go on strike. But I knew I had to be honest because I didn’t want other women going through IVF to feel as alone as I did. I had suffered in isolation, having so many miscarriages that I could not give an exact number. Strangers shared their own journeys and heartbreak with me. I had led with the truth, and it opened the door to compassion._

When I released _We’re Going to Need More Wine_, the response was so great people asked when I would do a sequel. The _New York Times_ even ran a headline reading “We’re Going to Need More Gabrielle Union.” Frankly, after being so open and honest in my writing, I wasn’t sure there was more of me I was ready to share. But life happens with all its plot twists. And new stories demand to be told. This time, I need to be more vulnerable—not so much for me, but anyone who feels alone in what they’re going through.

A lot has changed in four years—I became a mom and I’m raising two amazing girls. My husband retired. My career has expanded so that I have the opportunity to lift up other voices that need to be heard. But the world has also shown us that we have a lot we still have to fight for—as women, as black women, as mothers, as aging women, as human beings, as friends. In _You Got Anything Stronger?, _I show you how this ever-changing life presents challenges, even as it gives me moments of pure joy. I take you on a girl’s night at Chateau Marmont, and I also talk to Isis, my character from _Bring It On_. For the first time, I truly open up about my surrogacy journey and the birth of Kaavia James Union Wade. And I take on racist institutions and practices in the entertainment industry, asking for equality and real accountability.

_You Got Anything Stronger?_ is me at my most vulnerable. I have recently found true strength in that vulnerability, and I want to share that power with you here, through this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Confederacy of Dunces*













*Winner of the Pulitzer Prize

“A masterwork . . . the novel astonishes with its inventiveness . . . it is nothing less than a grand comic fugue.”—The New York Times Book Review*

_A Confederacy of Dunces_ is an American comic masterpiece. John Kennedy Toole's hero, one Ignatius J. Reilly, is "huge, obese, fractious, fastidious, a latter-day Gargantua, a Don Quixote of the French Quarter. His story bursts with wholly original characters, denizens of New Orleans' lower depths, incredibly true-to-life dialogue, and the zaniest series of high and low comic adventures" (Henry Kisor, _Chicago Sun-Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**he Sweetness of Water (Oprah's Book Club): A Novel *













*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER / AN OPRAH’S BOOK CLUB PICK
ONE OF PRESIDENT OBAMA’S FAVORITE BOOKS OF 2021

Winner of the Ernest J. Gaines Award for Literary Excellence
Longlisted for the Man Booker Prize
Longlisted for the 2022 Carnegie Medal for Excellence
Longlisted for the Center for Fiction First Novel Prize

In the spirit of The Known World and The Underground Railroad, “a miraculous debut” (Washington Post) and “a towering achievement of imagination” (CBS This Morning)about the unlikely bond between two freedmen who are brothers and the Georgia farmer whose alliance will alter their lives, and his, forever—from “a storyteller with bountiful insight and assurance” (Kirkus)

A Best Book of the Year: Oprah Daily, NPR, Washington Post, Time, Smithsonian, Boston Globe, Chicago Public Library, BookBrowse, and the Oregonian
A* _*New York Times Book Review *_*Editors’ Choice
A July Indie Next Pick*

In the waning days of the Civil War, brothers Prentiss and Landry—freed by the Emancipation Proclamation—seek refuge on the homestead of George Walker and his wife, Isabelle. The Walkers, wracked by the loss of their only son to the war, hire the brothers to work their farm, hoping through an unexpected friendship to stanch their grief. Prentiss and Landry, meanwhile, plan to save money for the journey north and a chance to reunite with their mother, who was sold away when they were boys.

Parallel to their story runs a forbidden romance between two Confederate soldiers. The young men, recently returned from the war to the town of Old Ox, hold their trysts in the woods. But when their secret is discovered, the resulting chaos, including a murder, unleashes convulsive repercussions on the entire community. In the aftermath of so much turmoil, it is Isabelle who emerges as an unlikely leader, proffering a healing vision for the land and for the newly free citizens of Old Ox.

With candor and sympathy, debut novelist Nathan Harris creates an unforgettable cast of characters, depicting Georgia in the violent crucible of Reconstruction. Equal parts beauty and terror, as gripping as it is moving, _The Sweetness of Water_ is an epic whose grandeur locates humanity and love amid the most harrowing circumstances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**reamland: The True Tale of America's Opiate Epidemic *













*Winner of the NBCC Award for General Nonfiction

Named on Slate's 50 Best Nonfiction Books of the Past 25 Years, Amazon's Best Books of the Year 2015--Michael Botticelli, U.S. Drug Czar (Politico) Favorite Book of the Year--Angus Deaton, Nobel Prize Economics (Bloomberg/WSJ) Best Books of 2015--Matt Bevin, Governor of Kentucky (WSJ) Books of the Year--Slate.com's 10 Best Books of 2015--Entertainment Weekly's 10 Best Books of 2015 --Buzzfeed's 19 Best Nonfiction Books of 2015--The Daily Beast's Best Big Idea Books of 2015--Seattle Times' Best Books of 2015--Boston Globe's Best Books of 2015--St. Louis Post-Dispatch's Best Books of 2015--The Guardian's The Best Book We Read All Year--Audible's Best Books of 2015--Texas Observer's Five Books We Loved in 2015--Chicago Public Library's Best Nonfiction Books of 2015

From a small town in Mexico to the boardrooms of Big Pharma to main streets nationwide, an explosive and shocking account of addiction in the heartland of America.*

In 1929, in the blue-collar city of Portsmouth, Ohio, a company built a swimming pool the size of a football field; named Dreamland, it became the vital center of the community. Now, addiction has devastated Portsmouth, as it has hundreds of small rural towns and suburbs across America--addiction like no other the country has ever faced. How that happened is the riveting story of _Dreamland_.

With a great reporter's narrative skill and the storytelling ability of a novelist, acclaimed journalist Sam Quinones weaves together two classic tales of capitalism run amok whose unintentional collision has been catastrophic. The unfettered prescribing of pain medications during the 1990s reached its peak in Purdue Pharma's campaign to market OxyContin, its new, expensive--extremely addictive--miracle painkiller. Meanwhile, a massive influx of black tar heroin--cheap, potent, and originating from one small county on Mexico's west coast, independent of any drug cartel--assaulted small town and mid-sized cities across the country, driven by a brilliant, almost unbeatable marketing and distribution system. Together these phenomena continue to lay waste to communities from Tennessee to Oregon, Indiana to New Mexico.

Introducing a memorable cast of characters--pharma pioneers, young Mexican entrepreneurs, narcotics investigators, survivors, and parents--Quinones shows how these tales fit together. _Dreamland_ is a revelatory account of the corrosive threat facing America and its heartland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**hange of Heart: A Novel (Wsp Readers Club) *













*The acclaimed #1 New York Times bestselling author presents a spellbinding tale of a mother's tragic loss and one man's last chance at gaining salvation.*

Can we save ourselves, or do we rely on others to do it? Is what we believe always the truth?

One moment June Nealon was happily looking forward to years full of laughter and adventure with her family, and the next, she was staring into a future that was as empty as her heart. Now her life is a waiting game. Waiting for time to heal her wounds, waiting for justice. In short, waiting for a miracle to happen.

For Shay Bourne, life holds no more surprises. The world has given him nothing, and he has nothing to offer the world. In a heartbeat, though, something happens that changes everything for him. Now, he has one last chance for salvation, and it lies with June's eleven-year-old daughter, Claire. But between Shay and Claire stretches an ocean of bitter regrets, past crimes, and the rage of a mother who has lost her child.

Would you give up your vengeance against someone you hate if it meant saving someone you love? Would you want your dreams to come true if it meant granting your enemy's dying wish?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**eath at La Fenice (Commissario Brunetti Book 1) *













*A conductor succumbs to cyanide at the famed Venice opera house, in the first mystery in the New York Times–bestselling, award-winning series.*

During intermission at the famed La Fenice opera house in Venice, Italy, a notoriously difficult and widely disliked German conductor is poisoned—and suspects abound. Guido Brunetti, a native Venetian, sets out to unravel the mystery behind the high-profile murder. To do so, he calls on his knowledge of Venice, its culture, and its dirty politics. Along the way, he finds the crime may have roots going back decades—and that revenge, corruption, and even Italian cuisine may play a role.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**rift (Rachel Hatch Book 1) *













*THEY KILLED THE WRONG GIRL. RACHEL HATCH WILL MAKE THEM PAY.

WALL STREET JOURNAL & Amazon 5-million copy bestselling author L.T. RYAN has teamed up with police detective Brian Shea for this debut novel in the gripping Rachel Hatch mystery thriller series.*

Ex-Army criminal investigator Rachel Hatch is a drifter. No home. No commitments. Until her sister's drowning drags her back to the town she left fifteen years ago.

Convinced her sister's death was no accident, Hatch partners with the local sheriff, Dalton Savage to uncover the truth. Every answer unlocks another question, and as the investigation begins to unravel, Hatch and Savage find their lives on the line.

Hatch is forced to use her special set of skills - _forged on the field of combat_ - to learn the truth about her sister and bring those responsible to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**ownburst (Rachel Hatch Book 2)*













_*Seeking answers to her father's death.
Hatch finds herself in a small town outside of Las Cruses, New Mexico.
Controlled by a vicious street gang.
A family caught in the crossfire.
Hatch sets out to make things right.*_

The quaint town of Luna Vista, turns out to be anything but. A ruthless gang runs a section of the town. In searching for the truth about her father's past, she's pitted against a criminal network that exposes the town's dark secret. Hatch puts her life on the line to help a boy escape the clutches of the gang. Her act puts her in peril.

She finds herself in a battle as treacherous as any she's faced before, against an enemy hellbent on stopping her. Danger lurks around every corner. Hatch 's code, a simple one, Help good people and punish those who hurt others, may prove more difficult a task as the forces against her mount. A whirlwind of threats converge like the unpredictable desert weather and threaten to crash down upon her.

Not afraid of a good fight, Hatch prepares herself for her most difficult battle of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*W**ithout a Trace *













*The USA Today and Wall Street Journal Bestseller!*
*Lily’s gone.
Someone took her.
Unless she was she never there…*

A little girl has gone missing.

Lily was last seen being tucked into bed by her adoring mother, Nova. But the next morning, the bed is empty except for a creepy toy rabbit.

Has Nova’s abusive ex stolen his “little bunny” back for good?

At first, Officer Ellie James assumes this is a clear custody battle. Until she discovers that there are no pictures of the girl and her drawers are full of unused toys and brand new clothes that have never been worn…

Is Ellie searching for a missing child who doesn’t actually exist?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*F**ind You First: A Novel *













*The New York Times bestselling author of Elevator Pitch and master of psychological suspense returns with a riveting thriller in which the possible heirs of a dying tech millionaire are mysteriously being eliminated, one by one.

“Find You First starts with a bang and ends with an even bigger one. . . . It’s the best book of his career.” — Stephen King*

Tech millionaire Miles Cookson has more money than he can ever spend, and everything he could dream of—except time. He has recently been diagnosed with a terminal illness, and there is a fifty percent chance that it can be passed on to the next generation. For Miles, this means taking a long hard look at his past . . .

Two decades ago, a young, struggling Miles was a sperm donor. Somewhere out there, he has kids—nine of them. And they might be about to inherit both the good _and_ the bad from him—maybe his fortune, or maybe something much worse.

As Miles begins to search for the children he’s never known, aspiring film documentarian Chloe Swanson embarks on a quest to find her biological father, armed with the knowledge that twenty-two years ago, her mother used a New York sperm bank to become pregnant.

When Miles and Chloe eventually connect, their excitement at finding each other is overshadowed by a series of mysterious and terrifying events. One by one, Miles’s other potential heirs are vanishing—every trace of them wiped, like they never existed at all.

Who is the vicious killer—another heir methodically erasing rivals? Or is something even _more_ sinister going on?

It’s a deadly race against time . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (Millennium Series Book 1) *













*Murder mystery, family saga, love story, and financial intrigue combine into one satisfyingly complex and entertainingly atmospheric novel, the first in Stieg Larsson's thrilling Millenium series featuring Lisbeth Salander.*

Harriet Vanger, a scion of one of Sweden's wealthiest families disappeared over forty years ago. All these years later, her aged uncle continues to seek the truth. He hires Mikael Blomkvist, a crusading journalist recently trapped by a libel conviction, to investigate. He is aided by the pierced and tattooed punk prodigy Lisbeth Salander. Together they tap into a vein of unfathomable iniquity and astonishing corruption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**xhume (Dr. Schwartzman Book 1)*













Dr. Annabelle Schwartzman has finally found a place to belong. As the medical examiner for the San Francisco Police Department, working alongside homicide detective Hal Harris, she uncovers the tales the dead can’t tell about their final moments. It is a job that gives her purpose—and a safe haven from her former life at the hands of an abusive husband. Although it’s been seven years since she escaped that ordeal, she still checks over her shoulder to make sure no one is behind her.

Schwartzman’s latest case is deeply troubling: the victim bears an eerie resemblance to herself. What’s more, a shocking piece of evidence suggests that the killer’s business is far from over—and that Schwartzman may be in danger. In this pulse-pounding thriller from award-winning writer Danielle Girard, a woman must face her worst nightmare to catch a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**xcise (Dr. Schwartzman Book 2)*













Medical examiner Dr. Annabelle Schwartzman was not meant to be idle, which is why she’s back at a murder scene even while reeling from recent chemotherapy treatments. Having undergone a double mastectomy, all she wants to do is dive back into her medical examiner job. It’s a gruesome world, yet Schwartzman takes comfort in its science and precision.

But the crime she’s dealing with brings her right back to the cancer ward: the victim is her own oncologist, dead from ingesting the very chemical used to fight her disease. Now, Schwartzman and homicide inspector Hal Harris must figure out why and stop the culprit before he can act again.

For Schwartzman, the case becomes even more personal. Her abusive ex, Spencer, who’s in prison and seemingly out of the picture, is never far from Annabelle’s mind. But to solve the mystery behind the death of the doctor who saved her life, she’s got to put aside everything else.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*E**xpose (Dr. Schwartzman Book 3)*













*Examining the dead will help her solve present crimes and uncover past secrets in this page-turner thriller for fans of Patricia Cornwell and Rizzoli and Isles.*

With her vindictive ex-husband out of prison, San Francisco medical examiner Annabelle Schwartzman is trying harder than ever to move on with her life—by focusing on her job to speak for the victims who can’t. Summoned to a homicide in Golden Gate Park, she realizes that she’d seen the victim just hours before, alive and well in a parked Jeep with a small boy. Now, the woman has been stabbed to death and stripped of her burka, and the child is nowhere to be found.

When an African American student is found dead, bearing knife wounds identical to those of the woman in the park, the press jumps on them as hate crimes. If only they were so easy to explain. There is a connection—but Schwartzman believes it’s something even worse. Her fears are confirmed with the discovery of the next victim.

Now, to stop a vicious killer whose work has only just begun, Schwartzman and Detective Hal Harris must untangle the twisted thread that links it all to the missing boy and a crime buried in the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**xpire (Dr. Schwartzman Book 4)*













*Alone, held captive, and left in the dark, a woman’s worst fears come true in this gripping thriller by the award-winning author of Expose.*

San Francisco medical examiner Annabelle Schwartzman has spent eight years looking over her shoulder. Stalked by her vengeful ex-husband, Spencer, she’s always known they’d meet again. Has her nightmare come true? Abducted, blindfolded, yoked, and tethered, she’s being held prisoner in an isolated cabin in Idaho. But it’s the unknown that terrifies Annabelle now. Because the man’s voice in the dark, though eerily familiar, is not Spencer’s.

Annabelle’s partner and lover, Inspector Hal Harris, knows in his gut that Annabelle’s disappearance is tied to the past. Except Spencer is fifteen hundred miles away. To save Annabelle, Hal is tracking every move Spencer makes. But is it drawing him closer to finding Annabelle? Or is it luring him farther from her desperate cries for help?

As a cruel game of retribution begins, Annabelle must rely on her wits, her will to survive, and a plan of escape. But time is running out. And her captor’s three chilling words make her fear that the worst is yet to come: _sweet dreams, Bella_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**ard Cash Valley: A Novel *













MARILYN STASIO, THE NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW – ONE OF THE 10 BEST CRIME NOVELS OF THE YEAR

*"The plotting is skilled, as is the sleuthing, and the landscape is stunning. But it’s the hard-jawed characters, with their tough talk and scarred souls, who really get under your skin.” — Marilyn Stasio, The New York Times Book Review*

_Return to McFalls County and Bull Mountain in _Hard Cash Valley_, where Brian Panowich weaves another masterful tale of Southern Noir._

Dane Kirby is a broken man and no stranger to tragedy. As a life-long resident and ex-arson investigator for McFalls County, Dane has lived his life in one of the most chaotic and crime-ridden regions of the south. When he gets called in to consult on a brutal murder in a Jacksonville, Florida, motel room, he and his FBI counterpart, Special Agent Roselita Velasquez, begin an investigation that leads them back to the criminal circles of his own backyard.

Arnie Blackwell’s murder in Jacksonville is only the beginning – and Dane and Roselita seem to be one step behind. For someone is hacking a bloody trail throughout the Southeast looking for Arnie’s younger brother, a boy with Asperger’s Syndrome who possesses an unusual skill with numbers that could make a lot of money and that has already gotten a lot of people killed—and has even more of the deadliest people alive willing to do anything it takes to exploit him.

As Dane joins in the hunt to find the boy, it swiftly becomes a race against the clock that has Dane entangled in a web of secrets involving everyone from the Filipino Mafia to distrusting federal agents to some of hardest southern outlaws he’s ever known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Border: A Novel (Power of the Dog Book 3) *













*ONE OF THE MOST ACCLAIMED BOOKS OF THE YEAR

Contains an excerpt from Don Winslow’s explosive new novel, City on Fire!

NAMED A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR BY Washington Post • NPR • Financial Times • The Guardian • Booklist • New Statesman • Daily Telegraph • Irish Times • Dallas Morning News • Sunday Times • New York Post

"A big, sprawling, ultimately stunning crime tableau." – Janet Maslin, New York Times

"You can't ask for more emotionally moving entertainment." – Stephen King

"One of the best thriller writers on the planet." – Esquire

The explosive, highly anticipated conclusion to the epic Cartel trilogy from the New York Times bestselling author of The Force*

What do you do when there are no borders? When the lines you thought existed simply vanish? How do you plant your feet to make a stand when you no longer know what side you’re on?

The war has come home.

For over forty years, Art Keller has been on the front lines of America’s longest conflict: The War on Drugs. His obsession to defeat the world’s most powerful, wealthy, and lethal kingpin?the godfather of the Sinaloa Cartel, Adán Barrera?has left him bloody and scarred, cost him the people he loves, even taken a piece of his soul.

Now Keller is elevated to the highest ranks of the DEA, only to find that in destroying one monster he has created thirty more that are wreaking even more chaos and suffering in his beloved Mexico. But not just there.

Barrera’s final legacy is the heroin epidemic scourging America. Throwing himself into the gap to stem the deadly flow, Keller finds himself surrounded by enemies?men who want to kill him, politicians who want to destroy him, and worse, the unimaginable?an incoming administration that’s in bed with the very drug traffickers that Keller is trying to bring down.

Art Keller is at war with not only the cartels, but with his own government. And the long fight has taught him more than he ever imagined. Now, he learns the final lesson?there are no borders.

In a story that moves from deserts of Mexico to Wall Street, from the slums of Guatemala to the marbled corridors of Washington, D.C., Winslow follows a new generation of narcos, the cops who fight them, street traffickers, addicts, politicians, money-launderers, real-estate moguls, and mere children fleeing the violence for the chance of a life in a new country.

A shattering tale of vengeance, violence, corruption and justice, this last novel in Don Winslow’s magnificent, award-winning, internationally bestselling trilogy is packed with unforgettable, drawn-from-the-headlines scenes. Shocking in its brutality, raw in its humanity, _The Border_ is an unflinching portrait of modern America, a story of—and for—our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*W**hen They Find Us (Agent Victoria Heslin Series Book 3) *













*A commercial airliner disappears without a trace. Stranded, injured, and freezing, what happens to the survivors next will haunt them forever.*

After breaking up a sex trafficking ring, FBI Agent Victoria Heslin wants nothing more than to visit the rescue shelter she sponsors, a trip that also offers a much-needed European vacation and a chance to figure out her new relationship with Ned. Comfortable in first class, she drifts off—only to be shocked awake when her plane crashes.

Lost in an empty, frozen wasteland, Victoria and a few other survivors battle extreme temperatures, as each day brings more tragedy. One by one, the desperate group is winnowed down. The remaining passengers must decide if they'll stay with the wreck, waiting to be found, or brave the harsh elements and venture out in search of help.

When Agent Dante Rivera learns of Victoria's fate, he puts all his energy and expertise into finding her plane, which seems to have vanished from existence. As he unravels a technological mystery and layers of scheming, he fears his worst nightmare will be realized: that he won't find his coworker and friend alive.

*When They Find Us is book 3 in the Agent Victoria Heslin thriller series. It can absolutely be read as a standalone novel.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Seventh Plague: A Sigma Force Novel (Sigma Force Novels Book 12)*













In a breathtaking blend of scientific intrigue and historical mystery, #1 New York Times bestselling mastermind, James Rollins, reveals an ancient threat hidden within the pages of the Bible, one that threatens the modern world in

*The Seventh Plague

If the biblical plagues of Egypt truly happened--could they happen again--on a global scale?*

Two years after vanishing into the Sudanese desert, the leader of a British archeological expedition, Professor Harold McCabe, comes stumbling out of the sands, frantic and delirious, but he dies before he can tell his story. The mystery deepens when an autopsy uncovers a bizarre corruption: someone had begun to mummify the professor's body--while he was still alive.

His strange remains are returned to London for further study, when alarming news arrives from Egypt. The medical team who had performed the man's autopsy has fallen ill with an unknown disease, one that is quickly spreading throughout Cairo. Fearing the worst, a colleague of the professor reaches out to a longtime friend: Painter Crowe, the director of Sigma Force. The call is urgent, for Professor McCabe had vanished into the desert while searching for proof of the ten plagues of Moses. As the pandemic grows, a disturbing question arises.

_Are those plagues starting again?_

Before Director Crowe can investigate, a mysterious group of assassins leaves behind a fiery wake of destruction and death, erasing all evidence. With the professor's body incinerated, his home firebombed, Sigma Force must turn to the archaeologist's only daughter, Jane McCabe, for help. While sifting through what's left of her father's work, she discovers a puzzling connection, tying the current threat to a shocking historical mystery, one involving the travels of Mark Twain, the genius of Nikola Tesla, and the adventures of famous explorer, Henry Morgan Stanley.

To unravel a secret going back millennia, Director Crowe and Commander Grayson Pierce will be thrust to opposite sides of the globe. One will search for the truth, traveling from the plague-ridden streets of Cairo to a vast ancient tomb buried under the burning sands of the Sudan; the other will struggle to stop a mad genius locked within a remote Arctic engineering complex, risking the lives of all those he holds dear.

As the global crisis grows ever larger, Sigma Force will confront a threat born of the ancient past and made real by the latest science--a danger that will unleash a cascading series of plagues, culminating in a scourge that could kill all of the world's children . . . decimating mankind forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Sympathizer: A Novel (Pulitzer Prize for Fiction) *













*Winner of the 2016 Pulitzer Prize for Fiction
Winner of the 2016 Edgar Award for Best First Novel
Winner of the 2016 Andrew Carnegie Medal for Excellence in Fiction


Winner of the 2016 Pulitzer Prize, a startling debut novel from a powerful new voice featuring one of the most remarkable narrators of recent fiction: a conflicted subversive and idealist working as a double agent in the aftermath of the Vietnam War.*

The winner of the 2016 Pulitzer Prize for Fiction, as well as seven other awards, _The Sympathizer_ is the breakthrough novel of the year. With the pace and suspense of a thriller and prose that has been compared to Graham Greene and Saul Bellow, _The Sympathizer_ is a sweeping epic of love and betrayal. The narrator, a communist double agent, is a “man of two minds,” a half-French, half-Vietnamese army captain who arranges to come to America after the Fall of Saigon, and while building a new life with other Vietnamese refugees in Los Angeles is secretly reporting back to his communist superiors in Vietnam. 

_The Sympathizer_ is a blistering exploration of identity and America, a gripping espionage novel, and a powerful story of love and friendship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Immune: A Journey into the Mysterious System That Keeps You Alive*













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A gorgeously illustrated deep dive into the immune system that will forever change how you think about your body, from the creator of the popular science YouTube channel Kurzgesagt—In a Nutshell*

*“Through wonderful analogies and a genius for clarifying complex ideas, Immune is a truly brilliant introduction to the human body’s vast system for fighting infections and other threats.”—John Green, #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Fault in Our Stars*

You wake up and feel a tickle in your throat. Your head hurts. You’re mildly annoyed as you get the kids ready for school and dress for work yourself. Meanwhile, an epic war is being fought, just below your skin. Millions are fighting and dying for you to be able to complain as you head out the door.

But most of us never really stop to ask: What even _is_ our immune system?

Second only to the human brain in its complexity, it is one of the oldest and most critical facets of life on Earth. Without it, you would die within days. In _Immune_, Philipp Dettmer, the brains behind the most popular science channel on YouTube, takes readers on a journey through the fortress of the human body and its defenses. There is a constant battle of staggering scale raging within us, full of stories of invasion, strategy, defeat, and noble self-sacrifice. In fact, in the time you’ve been reading this, your immune system has probably identified and eradicated a cancer cell that started to grow in your body.

Each chapter delves into an element of the immune system, including defenses like antibodies and inflammation as well as threats like bacteria, allergies, and cancer, as Dettmer reveals why boosting your immune system is actually nonsense, how parasites sneak their way past your body’s defenses, how viruses work, and what goes on in your wounds when you cut yourself.

Enlivened by engaging full-color graphics and immersive descriptions, _Immune_ turns one of the most intricate, interconnected, and confusing subjects—immunology—into a gripping adventure through an astonishing alien landscape. _Immune_ is a vital and remarkably fun crash course in what is arguably, and increasingly, the most important system in the body.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**leeper 13: A gripping thriller full of suspense and twists *













*An action-packed and utterly gripping, globetrotting thriller - for fans of I AM PILGRIM by Terry Hayes, NOMAD by James Swallow, Mark Dawson's THE CLEANER, and THE DECEIVERS by Alex Berenson.*


****

Smuggled to the Middle East as a child.

Trained as one of the most elite insurgents of his generation.

Forced to do things no one should, for a cause he couldn't believe in.

But as his brothers were preparing to kill, he was looking for a way out.

Now, on the eve of the deadliest coordinated attacks the world has ever seen, he finally has his chance.

He will break free and hunt down those who made him a monster.

He must draw on all his training to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fugitive 13: The explosive thriller that will have you gripped (Sleeper 13 Book 2)*













*The explosive, gripping new thriller from bestselling author Rob Sinclair - for fans of Orphan X, I Am Pilgrim and Nomad.*


Aydin Torkal - aka Sleeper 13 - is on the run.

Hunted not only by the world's intelligence agencies, but also by the elite brotherhood of insurgents he betrayed, he has lived the past year like a ghost.

Until now.

MI6 agent Rachel Cox knows Aydin better than anyone. The only person who believes he is an ally in the ongoing war on terror, not the enemy.

So when a coded message arrives from him, warning her not to trust her own colleagues, Rachel must choose between her career and the truth.

But as Aydin hunts down those who destroyed his childhood, the trail he follows will lead him closer to home than he ever expected.

He won't stop until he has his revenge.

*He is FUGITIVE 13.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*6**1 Hours: A Jack Reacher Novel*













*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • THE BLOCKBUSTER JACK REACHER SERIES THAT INSPIRED TWO MAJOR MOTION PICTURES AND THE UPCOMING STREAMING SERIES REACHER

“Reacher gets better and better. . . . [This is the] craftiest and most highly evolved of Lee Child’s electrifying Reacher books.”—Janet Maslin, The New York Times*

A bus crashes in a savage snowstorm and lands Jack Reacher in the middle of a deadly confrontation. In nearby Bolton, South Dakota, one brave woman is standing up for justice in a small town threatened by sinister forces. If she’s going to live long enough to testify, she’ll need help. Because a killer is coming to Bolton, a coldly proficient assassin who never misses.

Reacher’s original plan was to keep on moving. But the next 61 hours will change everything. The secrets are deadlier and his enemies are stronger than he could have guessed—but so is the woman he’ll risk his life to save.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*M**aid: Hard Work, Low Pay, and a Mother's Will to Survive *













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER AND INSPIRATION FOR THE NETFLIX LIMITED SERIES, HAILED BY ROLLING STONE AS "A GREAT ONE."* *"A single mother's personal, unflinching look at America's class divide, a description of the tightrope many families walk just to get by, and a reminder of the dignity of all work."

-PRESIDENT BARACK OBAMA, Obama's Summer Reading List*


At 28, Stephanie Land's dreams of attending a university and becoming a writer quickly dissolved when a summer fling turned into an unplanned pregnancy. Before long, she found herself a single mother, scraping by as a housekeeper to make ends meet.

_Maid _is an emotionally raw, masterful account of Stephanie's years spent in service to upper middle class America as a "nameless ghost" who quietly shared in her clients' triumphs, tragedies, and deepest secrets. Driven to carve out a better life for her family, she cleaned by day and took online classes by night, writing relentlessly as she worked toward earning a college degree. She wrote of the true stories that weren't being told: of living on food stamps and WIC coupons, of government programs that barely provided housing, of aloof government employees who shamed her for receiving what little assistance she did. Above all else, she wrote about pursuing the myth of the American Dream from the poverty line, all the while slashing through deep-rooted stigmas of the working poor.

_Maid _is Stephanie's story, but it's not hers alone. It is an inspiring testament to the courage, determination, and ultimate strength of the human spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Rise and Fall of the Dinosaurs: A New History of a Lost World*













*A sweeping and groundbreaking history of the age of dinosaurs, from one of our finest young scientists*

_The dinosaurs. _66 million years ago, the Earth’s most fearsome and spectacular creatures vanished. Today their extraordinary true story remains one of our planet’s great mysteries.

In this stunning narrative spanning more than 200 million years, Steve Brusatte, a young American paleontologist who has emerged as one of the foremost stars of the field—discovering ten new species and leading groundbreaking scientific studies and fieldwork—masterfully tells the complete, surprising, and _new _history of the dinosaurs, drawing on cutting-edge science to dramatically bring to life their lost world and illuminate their enigmatic origins, spectacular flourishing, astonishing diversity, cataclysmic extinction, and startling living legacy. Captivating and revelatory, _The Rise and Fall of the Dinosaurs_ is a book for the ages.

Brusatte traces the evolution of dinosaurs from their inauspicious start as small shadow dwellers—themselves the beneficiaries of a mass extinction caused by volcanic eruptions at the beginning of the Triassic period—into the dominant array of species every wide-eyed child memorizes today, _T. rex_,_ Triceratops_, _Brontosaurus_, and more. This gifted scientist and writer re-creates the dinosaurs’ peak during the Jurassic and Cretaceous, when thousands of species thrived, and winged and feathered dinosaurs, the prehistoric ancestors of modern birds, emerged. The story continues to the end of the Cretaceous period, when a giant asteroid or comet struck the planet and nearly every dinosaur species (but not all) died out, in the most extraordinary extinction event in earth’s history, one full of lessons for today as we confront a “sixth extinction.”

Brusatte also recalls compelling stories from his globe-trotting expeditions during one of the most exciting eras in dinosaur research—which he calls “a new golden age of discovery”—and offers thrilling accounts of some of the remarkable findings he and his colleagues have made, including primitive human-sized tyrannosaurs; monstrous carnivores even larger than _T. rex_; and paradigm-shifting feathered raptors from China.

An electrifying scientific history that unearths the dinosaurs’ epic saga, _The Rise and Fall of the Dinosaurs_ will be a definitive and treasured account for decades to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*H**umankind: A Hopeful History *













*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

The “lively” (The New Yorker), “convincing” (Forbes), and “riveting pick-me-up we all need right now” (People) that proves humanity thrives in a crisis and that our innate kindness and cooperation have been the greatest factors in our long-term success as a species.*

If there is one belief that has united the left and the right, psychologists and philosophers, ancient thinkers and modern ones, it is the tacit assumption that humans are bad. It's a notion that drives newspaper headlines and guides the laws that shape our lives. From Machiavelli to Hobbes, Freud to Pinker, the roots of this belief have sunk deep into Western thought. Human beings, we're taught, are by nature selfish and governed primarily by self-interest.

But what if it isn't true? International bestseller Rutger Bregman provides new perspective on the past 200,000 years of human history, setting out to prove that we are hardwired for kindness, geared toward cooperation rather than competition, and more inclined to trust rather than distrust one another. In fact this instinct has a firm evolutionary basis going back to the beginning of _**** sapiens_. 

From the real-life _Lord of the Flies_ to the solidarity in the aftermath of the Blitz, the hidden flaws in the Stanford prison experiment to the true story of twin brothers on opposite sides who helped Mandela end apartheid, Bregman shows us that believing in human generosity and collaboration isn't merely optimistic—it's realistic. Moreover, it has huge implications for how society functions. When we think the worst of people, it brings out the worst in our politics and economics. But if we believe in the reality of humanity's kindness and altruism, it will form the foundation for achieving true change in society, a case that Bregman makes convincingly with his signature wit, refreshing frankness, and memorable storytelling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A** History of God: The 4,000-Year Quest of Judaism, Christianity and Islam *











Why does God exist? How have the three dominant monotheistic religions—Judaism, Christianity, and Islam—shaped and altered the conception of God? How have these religions influenced each other? In this stunningly intelligent book, Karen Armstrong, one of Britain's foremost commentators on religious affairs, traces the history of how men and women have perceived and experienced God, from the time of Abraham to the present. 

The epic story begins with the Jews' gradual transformation of pagan idol worship in Babylon into true monotheism—a concept previously unknown in the world. Christianity and Islam both rose on the foundation of this revolutionary idea, but these religions refashioned 'the One God' to suit the social and political needs of their followers. From classical philosophy and medieval mysticism to the Reformation, Karen Armstrong performs the near miracle of distilling the intellectual history of monotheism into one superbly readable volume, destined to take its place as a classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Invention of the Jewish People*













A historical tour de force, _The Invention of the Jewish People_ offers a groundbreaking account of Jewish and Israeli history. Exploding the myth that there was a forced Jewish exile in the first century at the hands of the Romans, Israeli historian Shlomo Sand argues that most modern Jews descend from converts, whose native lands were scattered across the Middle East and Eastern Europe.

In this iconoclastic work, which spent nineteen weeks on the Israeli bestseller list and won the coveted Aujourd’hui Award in France, Sand provides the intellectual foundations for a new vision of Israel’s future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Family Papers: A Sephardic Journey Through the Twentieth Century*













*Named one of the best books of 2019 by The Economist and a New York Times Book Review Editors' Choice. A National Jewish Book Award finalist.

"A superb and touching book about the frailty of ties that hold together places and people." --The New York Times Book Review

An award-winning historian shares the true story of a frayed and diasporic Sephardic Jewish family preserved in thousands of letters*

For centuries, the bustling port city of Salonica was home to the sprawling Levy family. As leading publishers and editors, they helped chronicle modernity as it was experienced by Sephardic Jews across the Ottoman Empire. The wars of the twentieth century, however, redrew the borders around them, in the process transforming the Levys from Ottomans to Greeks. Family members soon moved across boundaries and hemispheres, stretching the familial diaspora from Greece to Western Europe, Israel, Brazil, and India. In time, the Holocaust nearly eviscerated the clan, eradicating whole branches of the family tree.

In _Family Papers_, the prizewinning Sephardic historian Sarah Abrevaya Stein uses the family’s correspondence to tell the story of their journey across the arc of a century and the breadth of the globe. They wrote to share grief and to reveal secrets, to propose marriage and to plan for divorce, to maintain connection. They wrote because they were family. And years after they frayed, Stein discovers, what remains solid is the fragile tissue that once held them together: neither blood nor belief, but papers.

With meticulous research and care, Stein uses the Levys' letters to tell not only their history, but the history of Sephardic Jews in the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*V**anderbilt: The Rise and Fall of an American Dynasty *













*New York Times bestselling author and journalist Anderson Cooper teams with New York Times bestselling historian and novelist Katherine Howe to chronicle the rise and fall of a legendary American dynasty—his mother’s family, the Vanderbilts.

One of the Washington Post's Notable Works of Nonfiction of 2021*

When eleven-year-old Cornelius Vanderbilt began to work on his father’s small boat ferrying supplies in New York Harbor at the beginning of the nineteenth century, no one could have imagined that one day he would, through ruthlessness, cunning, and a pathological desire for money, build two empires—one in shipping and another in railroads—that would make him the richest man in America. His staggering fortune was fought over by his heirs after his death in 1877, sowing familial discord that would never fully heal. Though his son Billy doubled the money left by “the Commodore,” subsequent generations competed to find new and ever more extraordinary ways of spending it. By 2018, when the last Vanderbilt was forced out of The Breakers—the seventy-room summer estate in Newport, Rhode Island, that Cornelius’s grandson and namesake had built—the family would have been unrecognizable to the tycoon who started it all.

Now, the Commodore’s great-great-great-grandson Anderson Cooper, joins with historian Katherine Howe to explore the story of his legendary family and their outsized influence. Cooper and Howe breathe life into the ancestors who built the family’s empire, basked in the Commodore’s wealth, hosted lavish galas, and became synonymous with unfettered American capitalism and high society. Moving from the hardscrabble wharves of old Manhattan to the lavish drawing rooms of Gilded Age Fifth Avenue, from the ornate summer palaces of Newport to the courts of Europe, and all the way to modern-day New York, Cooper and Howe wryly recount the triumphs and tragedies of an American dynasty unlike any other.

Written with a unique insider’s viewpoint, this is a rollicking, quintessentially American history as remarkable as the family it so vividly captures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*T**he Beatles: The Biography *













*The definitive biography of The Beatles, hailed as "irresistible" by the New York Times, "riveting" by the Boston Globe, and "masterful" by Time.*

As soon as The Beatles became famous, the spin machine began to construct a myth -- one that has continued to this day. But the truth is much more interesting, much more exciting, and much more moving -- the highs and the lows, the love and the rivalry, the awe and the jealousy, the drugs, the tears, the thrill, and the magic to never be repeated. In this vast, revelatory, exuberantly acclaimed, and bestselling book, Bob Spitz has written the biography for which Beatles fans have long waited.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*A**ll the Frequent Troubles of Our Days: The True Story of the American Woman at the Heart of the German Resistance to Hitler *













*The INSTANT New York Times Bestseller

Finalist for National Book Critics Circle Award
Finalist for the 2022 PEN/Jacqueline Bograd Weld Award for Biography

A New York Times Notable Book of 2021
A New York Times BookReview Editors’ Choice
A New York Times Critics' Top Pick of 2021
Wall Street Journal 10 Best Books of 2021
Time Magazine 100 Must-Read Books of 2021
Publishers Weekly Top Ten Books of 2021
An Economist Best Book of the Year
A New York Post Best Book of the Year
A Milwaukee Journal Sentinel Best Book of the Year
Oprah Daily Best New Books of August
A New York Public Library Book of the Week*

*In this “stunning literary achievement,” Donner chronicles the extraordinary life and brutal death of her great-great-aunt Mildred Harnack, the American leader of one of the largest underground resistance groups in Germany during WWII—“a page-turner story of espionage, love and betrayal” (Kai Bird, winner of the Pulitzer Prize for Biography)*

Born and raised in Milwaukee, Mildred Harnack was twenty-six when she enrolled in a PhD program in Germany and witnessed the meteoric rise of the Nazi party. In 1932, she began holding secret meetings in her apartment—a small band of political activists that by 1940 had grown into the largest underground resistance group in Berlin. She recruited working-class Germans into the resistance, helped Jews escape, plotted acts of sabotage, and collaborated in writing leaflets that denounced Hitler and called for revolution. Her coconspirators circulated through Berlin under the cover of night, slipping the leaflets into mailboxes, public restrooms, phone booths. When the first shots of the Second World War were fired, she became a spy, couriering top-secret intelligence to the Allies. On the eve of her escape to Sweden, she was ambushed by the Gestapo. At a Nazi military court, a panel of five judges sentenced her to six years at a prison camp, but Hitler overruled the decision and ordered her execution. On February 16, 1943, she was strapped to a guillotine and beheaded.

Historians identify Mildred Harnack as the only American in the leadership of the German resistance, yet her remarkable story has remained almost unknown until now.

Harnack’s great-great-niece Rebecca Donner draws on her extensive archival research in Germany, Russia, England, and the U.S. as well as newly uncovered documents in her family archive to produce this astonishing work of narrative nonfiction. Fusing elements of biography, real-life political thriller, and scholarly detective story, Donner brilliantly interweaves letters, diary entries, notes smuggled out of a Berlin prison, survivors’ testimony, and a trove of declassified intelligence documents into a powerful, epic story, reconstructing the moral courage of an enigmatic woman nearly erased by history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P**aratrooper Padre *













*The ack ack was terrific. … The green light came on and the jump master pushed our equipment bundle out and we went out as fast as we could.*

Father Francis L. Sampson made his first combat jump as the heat of battle was raging all around him.

When he landed he cut away his parachute, gathered his equipment and weapons and made his way to his fellow men.

Sampson’s first night in France after the events of D-Day was spent in a small farmhouse caring for wounded soldiers when he was confronted by two German soldiers pointing guns in his face.

Father Sampson’s remarkable book records in brilliant detail the terrifying world of a paratrooper.

_Paratrooper Padre_ is a wonderful work that records in fascinating detail Sampson’s capture, escape, recapture and subsequent time spent as a prisoner of war who upheld his faith in the face of overwhelming odds.

Father Francis L. Sampson was a Catholic priest from Archdiocese for the Military Services and an American Army officer who served as the 12th Chief of Chaplains of the United States Army from 1967 to 1971. His account _Paratrooper Padre_ which was first published in 1948 and was used as inspiration for the film _Saving Private Ryan_. Sampson passed away in 1996.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/6/22.

Currently $1.

*W**eapon of Choice: U.S. Army Special Operations Forces in Afghanistan: Awakening the Giant, Toppling the Taliban, The Fist Campaigns, Development of the War *













"Weapon of Choice" presents a history of the U.S. Army special operations forces in Afghanistan from 11 September 2001 to 15 May 2002, during America's global war on terrorism. The purpose of the book is not to resolve Army special operations doctrinal issues, to clarify or update military definitions, or to be the "definitive" history of the continuing unconventional war in Afghanistan. The purpose is to demonstrate how the war to drive the Taliban from power, help Afghan people, and assist the Afghan Interim Authority (AIA) rebuild the country afterward was successfully accomplished by majors, captains, warrant officers, and sergeants on tactical teams and aircrews at the lowest levels.
Contents:
Prelude to Terror
Awakening the Giant
"Subdue Without Fighting"
Developing the SOF Campaign
Top Draft Choices
Committed to Middle East Exercises
Civil Affairs to Islamabad, Pakistan
Site Coordination With the Uzbeks at Karshi Kanabad
Uncorking the Bottled Airlift
Toppling the Taliban in Afghanistan, 19 October-7 December 2001
Jumping Into the Dark
Showing American Power
"Look, We Have to Get the Special Forces Teams Into Afghanistan!"
On Horseback With Dostum
A "Bump" and Missiles in the Abyss
500 Afghans Can Die, But Not One American Can Be Injured
Al-Qaeda Uprising—Qala-i-Jangi
The Karzai Way to Kandahar
The Campaign in Transition, 8 December 2001-28 February 2002
Old Glory Flies Again in Kabul
Taking Down al-Qaeda at the Mir Wais Hospital
Politics, War, and Rapport
End of Mission—Aerial Resupply in Afghanistan
The New War
Entering the Valley
D-Day ANACONDA From the Viewpoint of Force Multipliers
"Good Morrrrning, Afghannnnistan"
Driving the Taliban From Power
Transition and Combat Operations


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/7/22.

Currently $1.

*Perilous Alliance The Complete Series : Books 1 - 7 (The Perilous Alliance Boxsets: A Space Opera Adventure Book 3)*













Kylie Rhoads is a junker--a spaceship salvager who works illegally on the fringe.

She thrives on strong coffee, bacon, and bad decisions. But when the local military sets a trap for them they can't resist and when the Dauntless is caught red-handed, Kylie and crew will be at their mercy and Kylie's freedom is once again threatened.

She has no choice but to accept a suicide mission no sane person would want. So sets Kylie on a mission that pits her against dangerous enemies, betraying allies, and fleets of warships set on stopping her. Along the way, she'll face personal demons, confront her past, and have to fight her way through a sloth of enemies.

A fast-paced explosive seven-book series that sees Kylie go from an illegal salvager in a crime syndicate to a respected operative. The series combines intrigue, space combat, complex characters, and witty banter.

You'll want to get swept up in the action today! Books included: Close Proximity Strike Vector Collision Course Impack Imminent Critical Inertia Impulse Shock Terminal Velocity Novellas: Decisive Action Mr. Fizzle Pop Destroys Everything


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Fountains of Paradise *













*A Hugo and Nebula Award–winning novel from the legendary “colossus of science fiction” and creator of 2001: A Space Odyssey (The New Yorker).*

Renowned structural engineer Dr. Vannevar Morgan seeks to link Earth to the stars by constructing a space elevator that will connect to an orbiting satellite 22,300 miles from the planet’s surface. The elevator would lift interstellar spaceships into orbit without the need of rockets to blast through the Earth’s atmosphere—making space travel easier and more cost-effective.

Unfortunately, the only appropriate surface base for the elevator is located at the top of a mountain already occupied by an ancient order of Buddhist monks who strongly oppose the project. Morgan must face down their opposition—as well as enormous technical, political, and economic challenges—if he is to create his beanstalk to the heavens.

An epic novel of daring dreams spanning twenty decades, this award-winning drama combines believable science with heart-stopping suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**oundation and Empire *













*The second novel in Isaac Asimov’s classic science-fiction masterpiece, the Foundation series

THE EPIC SAGA THAT INSPIRED THE APPLE TV+ SERIES FOUNDATION, NOW STREAMING*

Led by its founding father, the psychohistorian Hari Seldon, and utilizing science and technology, the Foundation survived the greed and barbarism of its neighboring warrior-planets. Now cleverness and courage may not be enough. For the Empire—the mightiest force in the Galaxy—is even more dangerous in its death throes. Even worse, a mysterious entity called the Mule has appeared with powers beyond anything humanly conceivable. Who—or what—is the Mule? And how is humanity to defend itself against this invulnerable avatar of annihilation?

Filled with nail-biting suspense, nonstop action, and cutting-edge speculation, _Foundation and Empire_ is the story of humanity’s perpetual struggle against the darkness that forever threatens to overwhelm the light—and of how the courage of even a determined few can make all the difference in the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3,

*S**ongs of Earth and Power: The Complete Series *













*Music, myth, and magic mix—in this two-volume fantasy masterpiece by a New York Times–bestselling author that is a “joy to read” (Publishers Weekly).*

Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author Greg Bear explores the power of music to open a portal between worlds in this pair of brilliantly imagined fantasy novels.

_The Infinity Concerto_: Following the instructions of a virtuoso composer—whose controversial Concerto Opus 45 is actually a song of power—young poet Michael Perrin passes through a gateway between Earth and the Realm of the Sidhedark, where faeries reign by rule of magic, and Michael’s epic journey begins . . .

_The Serpent Mage_: After five years trapped in the Realm of the Sidhedark, Michael has returned home to Los Angeles. But the song of power has weakened the veil between the human and fairie worlds, and the Sidhe have followed him to the other side . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Girl With All the Gifts *













Melanie is a very special girl. Dr Caldwell calls her "our little genius."
Every morning, Melanie waits in her cell to be collected for class. When they come for her, Sergeant keeps his gun pointing at her while two of his people strap her into the wheelchair. She thinks they don't like her. She jokes that she won't bite, but they don't laugh.
_The Girl With All the Gifts_ is a groundbreaking thriller, emotionally charged and gripping from beginning to end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*T**he Green Ember (The Green Ember Series Book 1) *













Heather and Picket are extraordinary rabbits with ordinary lives until calamitous events overtake them, spilling them into a cauldron of misadventures. They discover that their own story is bound up in the tumult threatening to overwhelm the wider world.

Kings fall and kingdoms totter. Tyrants ascend and terrors threaten. Betrayal beckons, and loyalty is a broken road with peril around every bend.

Where will Heather and Picket land? How will they make their stand?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Gunpowder Express (A Widowmaker Jones Western Book 3)*













*TIME TO MEET THE WIDOWMAKER*

Vulture City is home to a prosperous gold mine and every bad man in the Arizona Territory knows it. Nearly every stagecoach attempting to deliver the gold to the railroad at Maricopa has been ambushed on the trail—a trail known as the Gunpowder Express for the bullet-riddled bodies along the way.

With gold piling up and a lack of volunteers to transport it, the mine owner hires Newt “Widowmaker” Jones to ride shotgun on the next stage. Foolhardy and desperate for money, Newt joins three other guards—and a passenger, Jenny Silks, a stubborn firebrand with her own stake in seeing the delivery through. But waiting on the Gunpowder Express is Irish Jack O’Harrigan and his band of outlaws. There’s not a soul alive he wouldn’t think twice about putting six feet under. But he’s never traded lead with the man known as Widowmaker . . . 

*Praise for Spur Award winner Brett Cogburn*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**his Side of Hell (A Widowmaker Jones Western Book 4) *













*THE WIDOWMAKER MEETS POKER ALICE.

The most famous lady gambler of the Old West teams up with Widowmaker Jones in a doomed search for lost treasure, a deadly trek through the desert—and a dangerous alliance with the greatest gunslingers in history . . .

IT’S A MATCH MADE IN HELL.*

Card player extraordinaire Poker Alice knows when to hold ’em, when to fold ’em, and when to team up with master gunman Newt “Widowmaker” Jones. She’s betting on Jones to protect her—and her money—on a treasure hunt in the California desert. Legend has it that a shipwreck is buried in the Salton sands. Some say it’s a Spanish galleon that got stuck when the sea ran dry. Other says it’s a Chinese junk full of pearls or a Viking ship filled with Aztec treasure. Either way, a lot of very mean and dangerously violent folks would kill to find it. Which is why Poker Alice needs the Widowmaker. In this game, it’s winner takes all. Losers die . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Legend of Caleb York (A Caleb York Western Book 1) *













*In the Arizona frontier, a corrupt sheriff faces a mysterious gunslinger in this action Western series debut by the New York Times bestselling author.*

In an untamed desert ruled by outlaws, Trinidad, New Mexico, appears to be an oasis of civilization. Sheriff Harry Gauge rules his town with an iron fist, a fast gun—and an unbridled thirst for power.

Rancher George Cullen would rather take a bullet than give in to the greedy sheriff's land grab. But a cattle empire isn't all Gauge wants—he also has his eye on Cullen's beautiful daughter, Willa. So Cullen gets word out that he's hiring the fastest gunslinger money can buy. When a stranger rides in, townsfolk wonder if this is the rancher's hired gun. Whoever he is, the stranger won't be pushed . . . and his aim is deadly.

Shortly before his death, legendary crime writer Mickey Spillane asked that his friend and protégé Max Allan Collins—himself an acclaimed writer—complete his unfinished works. Among them was an unproduced screenplay featuring Sheriff Caleb York, which sparked the action-packed, truly gritty Caleb York Western series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Snark Handbook: Insult Edition: Comebacks, Taunts, and Effronteries (Snark Series)*













The bestselling book on the art of the insult is back and it’s more blasphemous than ever. Author and snark connoisseur Lawrence Dorfman does his absolute worst, dishing out hundreds of clever insults for all situations and occasions. From careful instructions on how and when to throw a verbal punch to an expertly curated collection of the best insults in history, this uproarious little book has everything you need to become the ultimate slanderer. Every page is packed with delightfully mean one-liners for swiftly scorning your foes:

“You’re not yourself today. I noticed the improvement immediately.”
“You started at the bottom, and it’s been downhill ever since.”
“His men would follow him anywhere but it was only out of morbid curiosity.”
“Perhaps your whole purpose in life is simply to serve as a warning to others.”
“You fill a much-needed gap.”

Complete with charming black and white drawings that complement the book’s verbal spars, _The Snark Handbook: Insult Edition_ proves that the pen truly is mightier than the sword, and will ensure you’re never again without the perfect quip or comeback.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*B**ourdain: The Definitive Oral Biography *













*New York Times bestseller

An unprecedented behind-the-scenes view into the life of Anthony Bourdain from the people who knew him best *

When Anthony Bourdain died in June 2018, fans around the globe came together to celebrate the life of an inimitable man who had dedicated his life to traveling nearly everywhere (and eating nearly everything), shedding light on the lives and stories of others. His impact was outsized and his legacy has only grown since his death.

Now, for the first time, we have been granted a look into Bourdain’s life through the stories and recollections of his closest friends and colleagues. Laurie Woolever, Bourdain’s longtime assistant and confidante, interviewed nearly a hundred of the people who shared Tony’s orbit—from members of his kitchen crews to his writing, publishing, and television partners, to his daughter and his closest friends—in order to piece together a remarkably full, vivid, and nuanced vision of Tony’s life and work. 

From his childhood and teenage days, to his early years in New York, through the genesis of his game-changing memoir _Kitchen Confidential _to his emergence as a writing and television personality, and in the words of friends and colleagues including Eric Ripert, José Andrés, Nigella Lawson, and W. Kamau Bell, as well as family members including his brother and his late mother, we see the many sides of Tony—his motivations, his ambivalence, his vulnerability, his blind spots, and his brilliance.

Unparalleled in scope and deeply intimate in its execution, with a treasure trove of photos from Tony's life, _Bourdain: The Definitive Oral Biography_ is a testament to the life of a remarkable man in the words of the people who shared his world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**iving in the End Times *













*Political philosopher and cultural critic Slavoj Žižek analyzes the end of global capitalism in this “part philosophical tightrope-walk, part performance-art marathon, part intellectual roller-coaster ride” (Observer)*

There should no longer be any doubt: global capitalism is fast approaching its terminal crisis. Slavoj Žižek has identified the four horsemen of this coming apocalypse: the worldwide ecological crisis; imbalances within the economic system; the biogenetic revolution; and exploding social divisions and ruptures. But, he asks, if the end of capitalism seems to many like the end of the world, how is it possible for Western society to face up to the end times? In a major new analysis of our global situation, Žižek argues that our collective responses to economic Armageddon correspond to the stages of grief: ideological denial, explosions of anger and attempts at bargaining, followed by depression and withdrawal.

After passing through this zero-point, we can begin to perceive the crisis as a chance for a new beginning. Or, as Mao Zedong might have put it, “There is great disorder under heaven, the situation is excellent.” Slavoj Žižek shows the cultural and political forms of these stages of ideological avoidance and political protest, from New Age obscurantism to violent religious fundamentalism. Concluding with a compelling argument for the return of a Marxian critique of political economy, Žižek also divines the wellsprings of a potentially communist culture—from literary utopias like Kafka’s community of mice to the collective of freak outcasts in the TV series _Heroes_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**all Four (RosettaBooks Sports Classics Book 1) *













*The 50th Anniversary edition of “the book that changed baseball” (NPR), chosen by Time magazine as one of the “100 Greatest Non-Fiction” books.*

When _Ball Four_ was published in 1970, it created a firestorm. Bouton was called a Judas, a Benedict Arnold, and a “social leper” for having violated the “sanctity of the clubhouse.” Baseball commissioner Bowie Kuhn tried to force Bouton to sign a statement saying the book wasn’t true. Ballplayers, most of whom hadn’t read it, denounced the book. It was even banned by a few libraries.

Almost everyone else, however, loved _Ball Four_. Fans liked discovering that athletes were real people—often wildly funny people. David Halberstam, who won a Pulitzer for his reporting on Vietnam, wrote a piece in _Harper’s_ that said of Bouton: “He has written . . . a book deep in the American vein, so deep in fact that it is by no means a sports book.”

Today _Ball Four_ has taken on another role—as a time capsule of life in the sixties. “It is not just a diary of Bouton’s 1969 season with the Seattle Pilots and Houston Astros,” says sportswriter Jim Caple. “It’s a vibrant, funny, telling history of an era that seems even further away than four decades. To call it simply a ‘tell all book’ is like describing _The Grapes of Wrath_ as a book about harvesting peaches in California.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Real Season: A Hilarious Look Back at 1975 - When Major Leaguers Made Peanuts, the Umpires Wore Red, and Billy Martin Terrorized Everyone*













*A rollicking and ribald first-person account of the 1975 Major League Baseball season—the last year before free agency took over and changed the national pastime forever—for better or for worse!*

There are baseball books and there are baseball books.

But for the baseball cognoscenti, there are just a few "must-have" classics:_Ball Four_ by Jim Bouton. _The Long Season_ by Jim Brosnan. _Willie's Time_ by Charles Einstein. And _Seasons In Hell_ by Mike Shropshire, which was a hilarous first-person account of Mike's travails serving as a daily beat writer covering the hapless 1972 Texas Rangers.

Now, in _The Last Real Season_, Shropshire captures the essence of a different time and different place in baseball, when the average salary for major leaguers was only $27,600...when the ballplayers' drug of choice was alcohol, not steroids...when major leaguers sported tight doubleknit uniforms over their long-hair and Afros...and on July 28th, 1975, the day that famed Detroit resident Jimmy Hoffa went missing, the Detroit Tigers started a losing streak of 19 games in a row. On the day that the Tigers blew a 4-run lead in the bottom of the ninth, Shropshire recalls: "I drank three bottles of Stroh's beer in less than a minute and wrote that 'Jimmy Hoffa will show up in the left field stands with Amelia Earhart as his date before the Tigers will win another game.'"

And so it goes. Filled with just the kind of wonderful baseball stories that real fans crave, this is the funniest baseball book of the year.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Virgin in the Ice (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 6)*













*A monk embarks on a dangerous quest to find a trio of missing travelers in this medieval mystery by an Edgar Award–winning author.*

The winter of 1139 will disrupt Brother Cadfael’s tranquil life in Shrewsbury with the most disturbing of events. Raging civil war has sent refugees fleeing north from Worcester. Among them are two orphans from a noble family, a boy of thirteen and an eighteen-year-old girl of great beauty, and their companion, a young Benedictine nun. The trio never reaches Shrewsbury, having disappeared somewhere in the wild countryside.

Cadfael is afraid for these three lost lambs, but another call for help sends him to the church of Saint Mary. A wounded monk, found naked and bleeding by the roadside, will surely die without Cadfael’s healing arts. Why this holy man has been attacked and what his fevered ravings reveal soon give Brother Cadfael a clue to the fate of the missing travelers. Now Cadfael sets out on a dangerous quest to find them. The road will lead him to a chill and terrible murder and a tale of passion gone awry. And at journey’s end awaits a vision of what is best, and worst, in humankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**ook Both Ways (A Witch City Mystery Book 3) *













*Salem, Massachusetts is known for its haunting history—and an antique mirror may reveal a deadly new chapter . . .*

When Lee Barrett spots the same style oak bureau she once had as a child on the WICH-TV show _Shopping Salem_, she rushes to the antiques shop and buys the piece. Just like the beloved bureau she lost in a fire, this one has secret compartments. It also comes with an intriguing history—it was purchased in an estate sale from a home where a famous local murder took place.

The day after the bureau is delivered, Lee returns to the antiques shop and finds the owner dead. The police suspect the shop owner’s unscrupulous business partner, but Lee wonders if the murder is connected to her new furniture. At least part of the answer may be revealed through a mirror in the bureau, tarnished and blackened, allowing Lee to tap into her psychic visions. Using this bureau of investigation, Lee may be able to furnish her policeman beau with the evidence needed to catch the killer—before the next one to be shut up is her . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I**t Takes a Coven (A Witch City Mystery Book 6) *













*There’s a new witch hunt in Salem, Massachusetts—and an amateur sleuth and her clairvoyant cat are on the case . . .*

When Lee Barrett joins a former student’s bridal party as maid of honor, she expects cake tastings and dress fittings. But wedding planning becomes more peculiar than Lee’s scrying talents could ever predict. There’s a magical baker, a best man with a checkered past, and a talking crow named Poe as the ring bearer. There’s also a kindly old man dead under his apple tree—one of a series of unexplained deaths hanging over the Wiccan community . . .

With witches dropping dead before they even come out of the proverbial broom closet, Lee’s best friend, River, fears she might have somehow unleashed a terrible curse on the city. Now, aided by Poe and her clairvoyant cat, Lee sets out to investigate. Are lives being claimed by vengeful supernatural forces—or by something more shocking? As she soon discovers, casting light on the wicked truth can be one killer commitment . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*O**h Say Can You Fudge (A Candy-Coated Mystery Book 3) *













*SA Today bestselling author

Allie McMurphy is busy making yummy fudge for the summer holiday—until murder gives her something else to chew on. . .

Red, White, And Boom*

It's not Fourth of July on Mackinac Island without fireworks and fudge. The Historic McMurphy Hotel and Fudge Shop is supplying the treats—and Allie has hired Rodney Rivers, the biggest name in aerial displays, to create an unforgettable spectacle. Unfortunately, Allie finds him dead, covered with screaming chicken fireworks, just before the entire warehouse of pyrotechnics goes up in smoke. Is it arson or is it murder? Allie and her bichonpoo, Mal, must sift through the suspects until the killer is caught and the island can enjoy a star-spangled celebration.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**ll You Need Is Fudge (A Candy-Coated Mystery Book 4) *













Fudge shop owner Allie McMurphy is making fudgie treats for the annual yacht race--but a killer's stirring up a batch of trouble. . .

*Sailing Into Murder*

The annual yacht race off the coast of Mackinac Island, Michigan, is a highlight of the summer season, and Allie is pulling out all the stops making chocolate centerpieces for the occasion. Unfortunately, she and her bichonpoo, Mal, also pull a dead body from the murky waters of the marina. When Allie's boyfriend's sister becomes the prime suspect, Allie dives into investigating the murder herself. Amid bitter feuds and hushed-up scandals, the courageous candymaker quickly gets in over her head. Someone is trying to fudge the facts to keep a secret worth killing for. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*O**h, Fudge! (A Candy-Coated Mystery Book 5) *













*USA Today bestselling author

Life is always sweet in Allie McMurphy’s delectable fudge shop. But murder can make things unpleasantly sticky . . .*

*A DEADLY CONFECTION*

After Allie inherited her family’s McMurphy Hotel and Fudge Shop, cousin Tori moved off to California in a bitter huff, and the two haven’t spoken since. So to have her cousin reappear on Mackinac Island without warning is a big surprise—but not as surprising as finding her standing over a dead woman impaled with a garden spade in the Mackinac Butterfly House. Butterflies may be free, but Tori won’t be for much longer—unless the cousins can bury the hatchet and work together to catch a killer who’s taken flight. Because when it comes to family, blood is thicker than fudge . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*C**old Lake (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 5) *













*The truth emerges, one piece at a time.*

When a fisherman reels in a plastic bag containing a severed human head from the depths of Cold Lake, Colorado, sheriff David Wolf and his deputies scramble to the scene. It doesn't take long to realize more surprises lurk below. 

Their grim discoveries reopen a cold case Wolf’s father worked twenty-two years ago, and Wolf must try to succeed where his father failed before him. Wolf has the advantage on his dad, though, because he has bodies. Lots of them. 

Amid sweeping political changes that have his department and the entire county on edge, Wolf and his deputies come to the disturbing realization there is a dangerous serial killer in their midst—one who will stop at nothing to remain hidden. 

Can Wolf and his deputies unveil the truth before someone pays the ultimate price?

This fifth installment of the David Wolf Mystery Thriller series is chock-full of suspense, mystery, and action that will keep you glued through the final sentence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder on the Quai (An Aimée Leduc Investigation Book 16)*













*The world knows Parisian private investigator Aimée Leduc, heroine of 15 mysteries in this New York Times bestselling series, as a très chic, no-nonsense detective—the toughest and most relentless in the City of Lights. Now, author Cara Black dips back in time to reveal how Aimée first came to inherit Leduc Detective . . .*

November 1989: Aimée Leduc is in her first year of college at Paris’s preeminent medical school. She lives in a 17th-century apartment that overlooks the Seine with her father, who runs the family detective agency.

But the week the Berlin Wall crumbles, so does Aimée’s life as she knows it. First, someone has sabotaged her lab work, putting her at risk of failing out of the program. Then, she finds out her aristo boyfriend is getting engaged to another woman. And finally, Aimée’s father takes off to Berlin on a mysterious errand. He asks Aimée to help out at the detective agency while he’s gone—as if she doesn’t already have enough to do. But the case Aimée finds herself investigating—a murder linked to a transport truck of Nazi gold that disappeared in the French countryside during the height of World War II—has gotten under her skin. Her heart may not lie in medicine after all—maybe it’s time to think harder about the family business.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**ong Bright River: A Novel *













*ONE OF BARACK OBAMA'S FAVORITE BOOKS OF THE YEAR

NAMED A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR BY NPR, PARADE, REAL SIMPLE, and BUZZFEED

AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

A GOOD MORNING AMERICA BOOK CLUB PICK


Two sisters travel the same streets, though their lives couldn't be more different. Then one of them goes missing.*

In a Philadelphia neighborhood rocked by the opioid crisis, two once-inseparable sisters find themselves at odds. One, Kacey, lives on the streets in the vise of addiction. The other, Mickey, walks those same blocks on her police beat. They don't speak anymore, but Mickey never stops worrying about her sibling.

Then Kacey disappears, suddenly, at the same time that a mysterious string of murders begins in Mickey's district, and Mickey becomes dangerously obsessed with finding the culprit--and her sister--before it's too late.

Alternating its present-day mystery with the story of the sisters' childhood and adolescence, _Long Bright River _is at once heart-pounding and heart-wrenching: a gripping suspense novel that is also a moving story of sisters, addiction, and the formidable ties that persist between place, family, and fate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**eserves To Die (An Alvarez & Pescoli Novel Book 6) *













*A woman on the run is a Montana serial killer’s ultimate target in this psychological thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author.*

In Grizzly Falls, Montana, Detectives Selena Alvarez and Regan Pescoli are struggling with a new acting commander while Sheriff Dan Grayson is in a coma after being shot. It's the worst possible time for a homicide. A woman’s body has been found, frozen and missing a finger. Alvarez hopes this was an isolated case of a murderer with a personal grudge. But then a second body turns up. . .

Meanwhile, Anne-Marie Calderone has just arrived in town hoping Sheriff Grayson could help her escape a dangerous stalker. But now Grizzly Falls is starting to feel like a trap. As clues begin pointing toward a homicide suspect, Alvarez senses there's more to this case than others want to believe. A killer has made his way to Grizzly Falls, ready to fulfill a vengeance years in the making. Alvarez and Pescoli must find the target of his wrath—or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Sanatorium: A Novel *













*REESE'S BOOK CLUB PICK

"An eerie, atmospheric novel that had me completely on the edge of my seat." --Reese Witherspoon

You won't want to leave. . . until you can't.*

Half-hidden by forest and overshadowed by threatening peaks, Le Sommet has always been a sinister place. Long plagued by troubling rumors, the former abandoned sanatorium has since been renovated into a five-star minimalist hotel.

An imposing, isolated getaway spot high up in the Swiss Alps is the last place Elin Warner wants to be. But Elin's taken time off from her job as a detective, so when her estranged brother, Isaac, and his fiancée, Laure, invite her to celebrate their engagement at the hotel, Elin really has no reason not to accept.

Arriving in the midst of a threatening storm, Elin immediately feels on edge--there's something about the hotel that makes her nervous. And when they wake the following morning to discover Laure is missing, Elin must trust her instincts if they hope to find her. With the storm closing off all access to the hotel, the longer Laure stays missing, the more the remaining guests start to panic.

Elin is under pressure to find Laure, but no one has realized yet that another woman has gone missing. And she's the only one who could have warned them just how much danger they are all in. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Night of the Fox (The Dougal Munro and Jack Carter Novels Book 1)*













*The New York Times–bestselling author’s “most tingling thriller since The Eagle Has Landed”: An agent poses as a Nazi for a mission on the verge of D-Day (Publishers Weekly).*

In May of 1944, shipwrecked American Colonel Hugh Kelso washes up on the shore of Nazi-occupied Jersey—with a valuable secret. As one of the few men with knowledge of the impending invasion of Normandy, Kelso must be rescued at all costs.

Enter Harry Martineau, a covert British operative charged with the dangerous mission of impersonating a Nazi officer to infiltrate Jersey and retrieve—or silence—Colonel Kelso. It is not only their lives that hang in the balance . . .

A riveting World War II thriller, _Night of the Fox_ is “an exceptional tale” from the multimillion-selling author of the Liam Devlin and Sean Dillon series, a master of edge-of-your-seat espionage adventure (_Library Journal_). It was adapted into a TV film starring George Peppard, John Mills, and Michael York.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Social History of Bourbon *













*A high-spirited history of the role bourbon has played in American life and culture, “documented and full of folklore” (Kirkus Reviews).*

The distinctive beverage of the Western world, bourbon is Kentucky’s illustrious gift to the nation. While much has been written about whiskey, the particular place of bourbon in the American cultural record has long awaited detailed and objective presentation. A fascinating and informative contribution to Americana, _The Social History of Bourbon_ reflects an aspect of our national cultural identity that has been widely overlooked.

Gerald Carson explores the impact of the liquor’s presence during America’s early development, as well as bourbon’s role in some of the more dramatic events in American history, including the Whiskey Rebellion, the scandals of the Whiskey Ring, and the “whiskey forts” of the fur trade. From moonshiners to the Civil War to Old West saloons and the privations of Prohibition, _The Social History of Bourbon_ is a revealing look at the role of this classic beverage in the development of American manners and culture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**ighting in Ukraine: A Photographer at War (Images of War) *













*This WWII pictorial history shares the personal images captured by a German photographer and soldier who fought on the Eastern Front.*

The outcome of the Second World War was decided on the Eastern Front. Denied a swift victory over Stalin’s Red Army, Hitler’s Wehrmacht found itself in a bloody, protracted struggle that it was ill-prepared to fight. _Fighting in the Ukraine_ captures the drama and struggle of the Eastern Front through the extraordinary personal record of a professional photographer, Walter Grimm, who served in the German Army in a communications unit.

David Mitchelhill-Green brings Grimm’s previously unpublished photographs together with a highly informative introduction. The 300 evocative black and white images provide an absorbing insight into the daily life and privations of the ordinary German soldier amid the maelstrom of history’s largest conflict. The Ukrainian people, many of whom initially welcomed the Germans as liberators, freeing them from Bolshevik oppression, are also chronicled in this fascinating photographic study.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*K**riegie: Prisoner of War *













*“Pilot to crew. Pilot to crew. Bail out! Bail out!”*


On 19th October, 1944, 2/Lt Kenneth W. Simmons was forced to jump from the damaged B-24 aircraft while in a bombing raid over Germany.

Once he landed he quickly became a ‘kriegie’, a prisoner of war, which he remained until General Patton’s men freed him in late April 1945.

Much of these seven months of captivity were spent in the dismal conditions of the prison camp Stalag Luft II.

Simmons provides fascinating insight into what life was like be an American prisoner of war in Nazi Germany, from undergoing interrogations to suffering cruelty and abuse from the guards.

He records not only the mundane day to day life of the prisoners but also their private projects, from forging documents to using the latrine to dispose of waste material from their tunneling projects.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Crushing of Poland (Images of War) *












"Hitlers decision to invade Poland in August 1939 triggered the start of the Second World War. It was also the first demonstration of Blitzkrieg tactics the ruthless use of armor, mobile infantry and air support. The brave Polish army, inadequately equipped and inferior in numbers, was overwhelmed by this awesome display of military power as well as being taken by surprise. Official German photographers accompanied the triumphant Nazi forces on their victorious advance which first seized the key part of Danzig and then Warsaw, all within one month. The Crushing of Poland captures the drama and raw aggression of the Campaign in photographs and full captions."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/7/22.

Currently $2.

*A Spy at the Heart of the Third Reich: The Extraordinary Story of Fritz Kolbe, America's Most Important Spy in World War II*













*The fascinating true story of a German bureaucrat who worked secretly with the Allies during World War II.*

In 1943 a young official from the German foreign ministry contacted Allen Dulles, an OSS officer in Switzerland who would later head the Central Intelligence Agency. That man was Fritz Kolbe, who had decided to betray his country after years of opposing Nazism. While Dulles was skeptical, Kolbe’s information was such that he eventually admitted, “No single diplomat abroad, of whatever rank, could have got his hands on so much information as did this man; he was one of my most valuable agents during World War II.” Using recently declassified materials at the US National Archives and Kolbe’s personal papers, Lucas Delattre has produced a “disturbing and riveting biography” that moves with the swift pace of a Le Carré thriller (_Booklist_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/8/22.

Currently $2.

*I Am Legend*













*Winner of the Bram Stoker Lifetime Achievement Award for best vampire novel of the century: the genre-defining classic of horror sci-fi that inspired three films.*

The population of the entire world has been obliterated by a pandemic of vampire bacteria. Yet somehow, Robert Neville survived. He must now struggle to make sense of what happened and learn to protect himself against the vampires who hunt him nightly.

As months of scavenging and hiding turn to years marked by depression and alcoholism, Robert spends his days hunting his tormentors and researching the cause of their affliction. But the more he discovers about the vampires around him, the more he sees the unsettling truth of who is—and who is not—a monster.

Richard Matheson’s _I Am Legend_ has been a major influence on horror literature. In 2012, it was named the best vampire novel of the century by the Horror Writers Association and the Bram Stoker Estate. The novel was adapted to film in 1964 as _The Last Man on Earth_, in 1971 as _Omega Man_, and in 2007 as _I am Legend_, starring Will Smith.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**reaking Gods (Godbreaker Book 1)*













*In the beginning, the gods destroyed the world.*

Since then, the demigods have been using humanity to fight an endless civil war. Humans dutifully slaughtering other humans, battle after battle.

For years, Perry McGown has made his living off the spent ammunition from those bloody battlefields.

But Perry has a secret.

He’s a deserter.

He should be fighting the war instead of cleaning it up. Luckily, his fellow crew members don’t ask a lot of questions, because if anyone found out, he’d be executed.

However, an incident in a barroom goes too far, landing Perry behind bars and sentenced to death.

Through a flurry of gunfire and blood, Perry finds himself on the run with two of his least favorite people: a girl named Teran who does ask too many questions, and a gleefully violent ex-legionnaire named Stuber.

While being pursued by a ruthless demigod, Perry is forced to confront demons from the past. but ends up uncovering truths about his heritage that have been buried for decades.

The more Perry learns, the more dangerous his journey becomes.

*Because the truth about Perry could break the gods.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P**rimordial Earth: Book 1 (The Extinction Series - A Prehistoric, Post-Apocalyptic, Sci-Fi Thriller)*













*This is their world, and we are the prey.*
After an unexplained event shifted entire cities millions of years into the past, life has become a daily struggle for survival. Rogue, tenacious and fierce, has never known anything except a harsh life on the streets of Prime City until she finds herself on the wrong side of the law... and the wall. 

*Nothing could’ve prepared her for the outside...*
Exiled, unarmed, and alone, she faces a perilous journey into a savage prehistoric world. With nothing but her wits, she sets out into the unknown. Can she find a way to survive or will the primordial land claim another victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*9**9 Percent Mine: A Novel *













*From the USA Today bestselling author of The Hating Game, soon to be a movie starring Lucy Hale and Austin Stowell, an unforgettable romantic comedy about a woman who finally has a shot at her long time crush—if she dares.*

_Crush (n.):_ _a strong and often short-lived infatuation, particularly for someone beyond your reach…_

Darcy Barrett has undertaken a global survey of men. She’s travelled the world, and can categorically say that no one measures up to Tom Valeska, whose only flaw is that Darcy’s twin brother Jamie saw him first and claimed him forever as his best friend. Despite Darcy’s best efforts, Tom’s off limits and loyal to her brother, 99%. That’s the problem with finding her dream man at age eight and peaking in her photography career at age twenty—ever since, she’s had to learn to settle for good enough.

When Darcy and Jamie inherit a tumble-down cottage from their grandmother, they’re left with strict instructions to bring it back to its former glory and sell the property. Darcy plans to be in an aisle seat halfway across the ocean as soon as the renovations start, but before she can cut and run, she finds a familiar face on her porch: house-flipper extraordinaire Tom’s arrived, he’s bearing power tools, and he’s single for the first time in almost a decade.

Suddenly Darcy’s considering sticking around to make sure her twin doesn’t ruin the cottage’s inherent magic with his penchant for grey and chrome. She’s definitely not staying because of her new business partner’s tight t-shirts, or that perfect face that's inspiring her to pick up her camera again. Soon sparks are flying—and it’s not the faulty wiring. It turns out one percent of Tom’s heart might not be enough for Darcy anymore. This time around, she’s switching things up. She’s going to make Tom Valeska 99 percent hers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Matzah Ball: A Novel *













*A MOST ANTICIPATED BOOK SELECTED BY * POPSUGAR * BUSTLE * BUZZFEED * BOOKPAGE * GOODREADS MEMBERS

"The Matzah Ball had me laughing out loud...an all-around terrific read."—Debbie Macomber, #1 New York Times bestselling author

Oy! to the world*

Rachel Rubenstein-Goldblatt is a nice Jewish girl with a shameful secret: she loves Christmas. For a decade she’s hidden her career as a Christmas romance novelist from her family. Her talent has made her a bestseller even as her chronic illness has always kept the kind of love she writes about out of reach.

But when her diversity-conscious publisher insists she write a Hanukkah romance, her well of inspiration suddenly runs dry. Hanukkah’s not magical. It’s not merry. It’s not _Christmas_. Desperate not to lose her contract, Rachel’s determined to find her muse at the Matzah Ball, a Jewish music celebration on the last night of Hanukkah, even if it means working with her summer camp archenemy—Jacob Greenberg.

Though Rachel and Jacob haven’t seen each other since they were kids, their grudge still glows brighter than a menorah. But as they spend more time together, Rachel finds herself drawn to Hanukkah—and Jacob—in a way she never expected. Maybe this holiday of lights will be the spark she needed to set her heart ablaze.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**his Is the Story of a Happy Marriage*













*A Reese Witherspoon Book Club Pick

“I had been so engaged by Ann Patchett’s multifaceted story, so lured in by her confiding voice, that I forgot I was on the job. […] As the best personal essays often do, Patchett’s is a two-way mirror, reflecting both the author and her readers.” — New York Times Book Review

Blending literature and memoir, New York Times bestselling author Ann Patchett, author of State of Wonder, Run, and Bel Canto, examines her deepest commitments—to writing, family, friends, dogs, books, and her husband—creating a resonant portrait of a life in This is the Story of a Happy Marriage.*

_This Is the Story of a Happy Marriage_ takes us into the very real world of Ann Patchett’s life. Stretching from her childhood to the present day, from a disastrous early marriage to a later happy one, it covers a multitude of topics, including relationships with family and friends, and charts the hard work and joy of writing, and the unexpected thrill of opening a bookstore.

As she shares stories of the people, places, ideals, and art to which she has remained indelibly committed, Ann Patchett brings into focus the large experiences and small moments that have shaped her as a daughter, wife, and writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Million Reasons Why: A Novel*













*"Heartbreaking yet hopeful, this astute exploration of the bonds and limitations of family is a perfect book club pick.” – New York Times bestselling author Joshilyn Jackson

A Most Anticipated by Goodreads * SheReads * E! News * Frolic

Jessica Strawser's A Million Reasons Why is "a fascinating foray into the questions we are most afraid to ask" (Jodi Picoult, #1 New York Times bestselling author)--the story of two women who discover a bond between them that will change both their lives forever.*
When two strangers are linked by a mail-in DNA test, it’s an answered prayer—that is, for one half sister. For the other, it will dismantle everything she knows to be true.

But as they step into the unfamiliar realm of sisterhood, the roles will reverse in ways no one could have foreseen.

Caroline lives a full, happy life—thriving career, three feisty children, enviable marriage, and a close-knit extended family. She couldn’t have scripted it better. Except for one thing:

She’s about to discover her fundamental beliefs about them all are wrong.

Sela lives a life in shades of gray, suffering from irreversible kidney failure. Her marriage crumbled in the wake of her illness. Her beloved mother, always her closest friend, unexpectedly passed away. She refuses to be defined by her grief, but still, she worries what will happen to her two-year-old son if she doesn’t find a donor match in time.

She’s the only one who knows Caroline is her half sister and may also be her best hope for a future. But Sela’s world isn’t as clear-cut as it appears—and one misstep could destroy it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Ex Hex: A Novel *













*New York Times Bestseller

Erin Sterling casts a delightful spell with a spine-tingling romance full of wishes, witches, and hexes gone wrong.

“A delightful and witty take on witchy mayhem.” — Popsugar*

Nine years ago, Vivienne Jones nursed her broken heart like any young witch would: vodka, weepy music, bubble baths…and a curse on the horrible boyfriend. Sure, Vivi knows she shouldn’t use her magic this way, but with only an “orchard hayride” scented candle on hand, she isn’t worried it will cause him anything more than a bad hair day or two.

That is until Rhys Penhallow, descendent of the town’s ancestors, breaker of hearts, and annoyingly just as gorgeous as he always was, returns to Graves Glen, Georgia. What should be a quick trip to recharge the town’s ley lines and make an appearance at the annual fall festival turns disastrously wrong. With one calamity after another striking Rhys, Vivi realizes her silly little Ex Hex may not have been so harmless after all.

Suddenly, Graves Glen is under attack from murderous wind-up toys, a pissed off ghost, and a talking cat with some interesting things to say. Vivi and Rhys have to ignore their off the charts chemistry to work together to save the town and find a way to break the break-up curse before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**olstice Goat (Patricia Fisher Mystery Adventures Book 2) *













Patricia Fisher is trying to settle into village life, but the dead won't let her be. She’s a P.I. and used to investigating murder, but her latest case is just … well, it’s spooky.

What started as a missing person case goes south fast when a body marked with pagan symbols is found in the woods. It’s her client’s son-in-law, but the daughter is still out there and a chance encounter with another investigator, none other than famed paranormal investigator Tempest Michaels, sets Patricia on a path of paranormal discovery and starts a race against time to save the missing woman.

The pagan symbols point to a hidden cult and the dread suspicion that they plan to sacrifice her client’s daughter at midnight on Orion’s solstice.

And that’s tomorrow night!

While the police chase false clues, Patricia’s super-team follow the breadcrumbs, but they soon discover this case is far bigger than they thought. As they glimpse the truth, and her friends start to go missing, Patricia realises she has come too far to stop now …

*This humorous cozy mystery contains no cussing and no graphic descriptions of violence or sex.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Recipe for Murder (Patricia Fisher Mystery Adventures Book 3)*













*You might think murder would be rare in a quiet English village …*

When the local goddess of cake is found impaled with her own palette knife, the victim’s husband is found holding the murder weapon. It’s an open and shut case …

… until he calls Patricia Fisher that is.

With a surprising new assistant in tow, your favourite middle-aged sleuth has all the help she will need, but this case is a tough one for everyone she suspects instantly becomes the next victim.

With the village fete a week away, cooks are revving up to win the coveted best cake prize, especially now that the favourite is in the morgue. Can the killer really be one of the lovely old ladies?

With president of the church council, old rival Angelica Howard-Box, stirring up trouble, Patricia has more than enough on her plate, and she’ll have to solve this fast because her own cook, Mrs Pam Ellis might be next!

*This series of books are clean cozy mysteries that contain no cussing or graphic descriptions of violence or bedroom activities.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A** Banshee and a Bookshop (Patricia Fisher Mystery Adventures Book 4)*













*When the moon is high, can you be sure a shadow is just a shadow?*

When an old school friend begs for her help, Patricia takes on a case more suited to her friend Tempest Michaels …

… a criminal dubbed ‘the banshee’ is attacking people in their homes and paralyzing them with its scream.

The police believe it is a burglar with a unique twist, but Tempest seems to know differently. The two teams join forces again, but this case will test them to their limits – how do you tackle a criminal who can paralyze you before you get to them?

The answer is surprising, even to Patricia.

Climb on board for another hair-raising adventure as Patricia and a full cast of friends go all in to prove there’s no such thing as the paranormal …

… let’s just hope they’re right.

Author cozy guarantee: This series contains no bad language or graphic descriptions of violence or bedroom activities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Diamonds, Dinner Jackets, and Death (Patricia Fisher Mystery Adventures Book 5)*













She spent a fortune on the dress. It would have been cheaper to buy unicorn horn, but before she can even put it on, a scream splits the air …

… and the first body is found.

Patricia and her friends are the special guests of the world’s third richest man, her benefactor, the Maharaja of Zangrabar. At a banquet thrown to celebrate a new peace treaty between his country, and long-time hostile neighbour, Itarnia, the murder of Itarnia’s ambassador does not bode well.

To prevent a return to war, Patricia and her team must unravel the clues to find the killer, but there’s more going on than a simple assassination, and it might be that even the Maharaja is lying to her.

With the clock ticking down, another body appears, but just when she needs to create a distraction, so too do some old friends.

Murder, mystery, and mayhem abound as her expensive dress sits unworn in its wrapper.

Will she get to put it on? Will she be able to follow the breadcrumbs to the end of this mystery?

Under pressure like never before, Patricia and her friends must keep two warring nations apart long enough to find the truth, but the truth in politics is an elusive beast, and there’s no telling what the killer’s motivation might be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**o the Tome of Murder (A Beyond the Page Bookstore Mystery Book 7)*













_*Three weeks before Thanksgiving, bookshop owner Addie Greyborne already has a full plate—and a killer on her case . . .*_

Addie’s determined to turn a seemingly ordinary November in coastal Greyborne Harbor into one for the books. The windows of her shop display carefully curated works by American writers, including a rare selection of traditional holiday recipes from the influential 19th-century publication _Godey’s Ladies Magazine._ And then there’s the town’s Civil War-era themed cooking and baking competition, with a hefty cash prize and free publicity going to the winning dish . . .

But when she finds her cousin’s boyfriend murdered, a stunned Addie reluctantly realizes she may be the only person who can blow the cover off a grisly crime. With so many unanswered questions surrounding the victim’s death, Addie must figure out the strange connection between a mysterious vintage briefcase, the disappearance of a first edition copy of Sarah Josepha Hale’s famous nursery rhyme, “Mary Had a Little Lamb,” and a dangerously well-read culprit . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**orking Fire: A Novel *













*From the Wall Street Journal bestselling author of When I'm Gone comes a compelling novel of a bond between sisters, tested by tragedy…*

Ellie Brown thought she'd finally escaped her stifling hometown of Broadlands, Illinois; med school was supposed to be her ticket out. But when her father has a stroke, she must return home to share his care with her older sister, Amelia, who's busy with her own family. Working as a paramedic, Ellie's days are monotonous, driving an ambulance through streets she'd hoped never to see again.

Until a 911 dispatch changes everything. The address: her sister's house. Rushing to the scene, Ellie discovers that Amelia and her husband, Steve, have been shot in a home invasion. After Amelia is rushed to the hospital, Ellie tries to make sense of the tragedy. But what really happened inside her sister's house becomes less and less clear. As Amelia hangs on in critical condition, Ellie uncovers dark revelations about her family's past that challenge her beliefs about those closest to her…and force her to question where her devotions truly lie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**reckage *













Lillian Linden is a liar. On the surface, she looks like a brave survivor of a plane crash. But she’s been lying to her family, her friends, and the whole world since rescue helicopters scooped her and her fellow survivor, Dave Hall, off a deserted island in the South Pacific. Missing for almost two years, the castaways are thrust into the spotlight after their rescue, becoming media darlings overnight. But they can’t tell the real story—so they lie.

The public is fascinated by the castaways’ saga, but Lillian and Dave must return to their lives and their spouses. Genevieve Randall—a hard-nosed journalist and host of a news program—isn’t buying it. She suspects Lillian’s and Dave’s explanations about the other crash survivors aren’t true. And now, Genevieve’s determined to get the real story, no matter how many lives it destroys.

In this intriguing tale of survival, secrets, and redemption, two everyday people thrown together by tragedy must finally face the truth…even if it tears them apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*H**er First Mistake: An utterly gripping psychological thriller with a breathtaking twist *













*As a child, I tunneled my way out of a locked shed to survive. And now the secret past I’m so desperate to hide is catching up with me. She is missing, and it’s because of my foolish mistake. I must save her, no matter the cost. But if I keep digging, do I risk being dragged back into the dark forever?*

Sitting alone in an exclusive restaurant I stick out like a bruise on the tender white throat of a lily. And I cannot believe it when, on my way out, I bump into my colleagues having a great time without me. At the center of it all is Celeste Cooper with her shimmering auburn hair and her billion-watt smile. She’s everything that I am not: fearless, pretty, popular.

When she drops her keys, I can’t stop myself. I scoop them up on impulse and hide them in my purse...

And now Celeste is missing.

If only I’d called out to her, returned her keys, as I should have.

Wracked with guilt, I join the search, determined to make up for my mistake. But I feel I’m being watched. What if there’s more to Celeste’s disappearance than I know? Could someone from my past still be out there? And if I confront the terrifying truth to save Celeste, will we both survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Conspiracy of Faith: A Department Q Novel (Department Q Series Book 3) *













*Detective Carl Mørck and his colleagues Assad and Rose must use all of their resources to uncover the horrifying truth in this heart-pounding Nordic thriller from the #1 international bestselling author Jussi Adler-Olsen.*

Carl Mørck holds in his hands a bottle that contains old and decayed message, written in blood. It is a cry for help from two young brothers, tied and bound in a boathouse by the sea. Could it be real? Who are these boys, and why weren’t they reported missing? Could they possibly still be alive?

Carl’s investigation will force him to cross paths with a woman stuck in a desperate marriage—her husband refuses to tell her where he goes, what he does, how long he will be away. For days on end she waits, and when he returns she must endure his wants, his moods, his threats. But enough is enough. She will find out the truth, no matter the cost to her husband—or to herself...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ill Intent: A Medical Thriller (Brad Parker and Karen Richmond Medical Thrillers)*













*Brad Parker and Karen Richmond Book 4*

A terminally ill scientist leaves a letter to be delivered to his niece upon his death. A letter revealing a forty-year-old secret so damning that she’s killed to keep it from seeing the light of day. As Brad Parker, director of the Maine Translational Research Institute, and his partner, FBI agent Karen Richmond, investigate, the death toll mounts. And their own lives and careers are threatened.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Submariner Sinclair: A thrilling WW2 military adventure story (The Submariner Sinclair Naval Thriller Series Book 1)*













*The first book in a thrilling series of nautical adventures! Perfect for fans of Dewey Lambdin, Clive Cussler, Douglas Reeman and Duncan Harding.

The crew of H.M. Submarine Rugged are on a high-stakes, high seas mission.

*
*Mediterranean, 1942*


Britain is at war with Germany.

Responsible for protecting British convoys in the Channel in a small Chaser, young *Peter Sinclair, R.N.*, is thrown head-first into the horrors of war.

Sent to serve in _H.M. Submarine Rugged_, defending convoys delivering food and supplies to the besieged island of Malta, Sub-Lieutenant Sinclair finds himself 120 feet beneath the sea, surrounded by deadly mines and just three miles from the enemy’s doorstep.

In a bold night raid on a small harbour on the north African coast, the famous ‘Fighting Tenth’ Submarine Flotilla comes under attack by enemy E-boats, whose relentless depth-charging threaten to sink Rugged to the bottom of the ocean.

When the Captain of a British submarine is captured, Sinclair, Able Seaman Bill Hawkins and a crack team of Commandos undertake a deadly mission to rescue the officer from a German-controlled prison on an Italian island.

But can they outwit a lethal enemy? Or will Sinclair’s first taste of submarine warfare be his last?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**inclair in Command: The naval war is being waged in the Mediterranean (The Submariner Sinclair Naval Thriller Series Book 3) *













*The third book in an action-packed series of nautical adventures starring Submariner Sinclair! Perfect for fans of Clive Cussler, Douglas Reeman and Duncan Harding.

Sinclair finds himself pitted against an enemy with lethal plans for the human race

*
*Mediterranean, 1943*


Lurking in the Dodecanese, an unknown terror has been ambushing British submarines.

*Lieutenant Peter Sinclair, R.N.*, Captain of *H.M. Submarine Rugged* and the youngest Commanding Officer with the famous ‘Fighting Tenth’ Submarine Flotilla, sets sail. His mission: to destroy the enemy.

In the Turkish city of Istanbul the discovery of a murdered agent reveals a cryptic message; a message which, once deciphered, reveals the existence of an enemy fortress producing a lethal weapon.

Behind it all is Sinclair’s nemesis – a ruthless and deadly S.S. Kommandant prepared to commit mass murder.

In a remote and hostile region, Sinclair, Commando *Lieutenant Hank Jefferson, U.S. Navy* and *Able Seaman Bill Hawkins* carry out a daring raid to destroy the plant.

But with time fast running out will they succeed?

And will they all make it out alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Body Count: A Special Forces thriller set in the Vietnam War (The Scorpion Squad Military Thrillers Book 1)*













*A heart-pounding Vietnam War thriller! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

This rough and ready team is out to win the whole war single-handedly…


Republic of Vietnam, May 1964*


On an isolated hill near the Cambodia border, three hundred men are working non-stop to construct a special forces camp.

US Captain Mack Gerber and his ‘A-team’ Scorpion Squad are put in charge.

With help from the local Tai tribesmen the Americans are on a mission to establish a stronghold in an area long ruled by the Viet Cong.

But the VC aren’t going to let them have it without a fight…

Gerber is in a race against the clock to fortify the camp before the VC begin their attack.

But faced with the incompetence of his general and disobedience in the ranks, it looks like he could be destined to fail.

Soon all hell will break loose and there’s a good chance no one will get out alive…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Chopper Command (The Scorpion Squad Military Thrillers Book 3)*













*The Scorpion Squad is back in a gripping military thriller! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

The Scorpion Squad are given their deadliest mission yet…


Republic of Vietnam*


A well-armed Viet Cong torture squad is terrorising the local populace.

Mack Gerber’s elite Scorpion Squad US military team is sent to Base A-555 in the middle of VC-occupied land to take down the ruthless Viet Cong group.

It’s a high-risk mission but the Scorpion Squad have six helicopters and the best pilots in Vietnam.

It’s set to be the most daring assault of the Vietnam War – in a real-life hell of blood, sweat and fire – but will all members of the Scorpion Squad get out alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vietnam: Ground Zero: The American Special Forces are heading to the jungle... (Vietnam Ground Zero Military Thrillers Book 1)*













*The first book in a thrilling new series you won’t want to miss! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

The elite Green Berets carry out Operation Phoenix: pacification by assassination!


Republic of Vietnam, 1965*


On the trail of a deadly Viet Cong force, Master Sergeant *Anthony Fetterman* leads his Special Forces squad on a patrol across the South Vietnamese border and into Cambodia.

Their mission? To eliminate a dangerous enemy and shorten the war.

When Sergeant Fetterman and Sergeant Tyme are arrested for the murder of a foreign national in a neutral country, U.S. Army Special Forces camp commander *Captain Mack Gerber* is not about to let them go down without a fight.

Up against a tyrannical General, Gerber finds himself in a race against time to save his men from being court-martialled for doing the job they were trained to do.

_*But will he and his A-Team succeed? Can they turn the tide of the war in their favour?*_
*
Or does Camp A-555 have a spy in its midst?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*G**uidelines (Vietnam Ground Zero Military Thrillers Book 8 ) *













*Adrenaline-pumping action in the Vietnam jungle! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

The Special Forces team make a daring HALO jump into North Vietnam…


Vietnam, 1967*


The Americans believe that the North Vietnamese are using a new guidance system that prevents U.S. fighter aircraft from detecting missile launches on their radar equipment.

If this discovery is true, then it could radically tip the balance of the war in the enemy’s favour.

Special Forces *Captain Mack Gerber* and *Master Sergeant Anthony Fetterman* are tasked with taking a team into the North to investigate one of the SA-2 Guideline missile sites.

It’s a dangerous mission: a 30,000-foot nighttime parachute jump from a B-52 bomber in subzero temperatures into hostile territory.

But that could be the least of their problems.

Because Gerber knows that even if they survive the dive, death could be just around the corner in the camp of the enemy...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dragon's Jaw (Vietnam Ground Zero Military Thrillers Book 16)*













*The U.S. Army Special Forces and the U.S. Air Force join forces for an explosive mission in North Vietnam! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

Captain Gerber’s Green Berets have orders to destroy the Dragon’s Jaw…


Vietnam, 1968*


Known as the Dragon’s Jaw, the Thanh Hoa bridge stretching across the Song Ma River is a vital link in North Vietnam’s supply line of soldiers, arms, ammunition and equipment to the South.

The U.S. Air Force plan to bomb it out of existence.

But the Americans are thwarted by heavy antiaircraft artillery and radar-guided weapon emplacements defending the site.

When a sneak-and-peek mission into the heart of enemy territory reveals that the bridge can’t be destroyed from the ground, U.S. Army Special Forces *Captain Mack Gerber* and *Master Sergeant Anthony Fetterman* lead a team of Green Berets on a covert night-time operation to take out the big guns, leaving the way clear for the Air Force bombers.

But as the airstrike on the bridge gets underway, an American news crew suddenly turn up … right in the path of the bombs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cambodian Sanctuary (Vietnam Ground Zero Military Thrillers Book 17)*













*Blood, sweat and fire in the Vietnam War! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

Captain Gerber’s Green Berets are on a rescue mission behind enemy lines…


Vietnam, 1968*


Reports are coming in that an American soldier is directing Viet Cong attacks against U.S. Army positions.

Journalist *Robin Morrow* and CIA agent *Jerry Maxwell* cross the border into Cambodia for an exclusive interview with the deserter.

But the moment they arrive they are taken prisoner by the North Vietnamese Army.

When word of their capture reaches U.S. Army Special Forces *Captain Mack Gerber*, he assembles an A-Team to rescue the two American captives, only to discover that his informant is a double agent and is leading him into a trap…

Meanwhile, *Master Sergeant Anthony Fetterman* gets separated from the rest of the team during a firefight and finds himself at an American compound about to be overrun by the enemy…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Raid (Super Vietnam Ground Zero Thrillers Book 1) *













*A powerful true-to-life novel set in the jungle hell of Vietnam! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

Captain Gerber’s team take on the Soviet Spetsnaz in North Vietnam…

Vietnam, 1968*

United States Air Force reconnaissance photos appear to show a newly built POW camp close to the Demilitarized Zone.

U.S. Army Special Forces *Captain Mack Gerber* and *Master Sergeant Anthony B. Fetterman* are sent into the steaming jungles of North Vietnam to take a closer look.

Instead of a POW compound, they discover a Soviet-run training camp for the NVA.

American military officials believe a Russian presence could severely undermine the U.S. war effort in Vietnam. The only option is to launch a raid into North Vietnam.

Gerber’s men now have a new mission: go in with guns blazing … and get out alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**trike (Super Vietnam Ground Zero Thrillers Book 3) *













*Tunnel warfare in Vietnam! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

Captain Gerber leads a Special Forces team on a top-secret mission…

Vietnam, 1968*

A U.S. military Intelligence officer discovers the enemy has a stronghold deep inside Nui Ba Den, the Black Virgin Mountain. Inside is an extensive subterranean network of tunnels and caves being used by the NVA to store equipment and weapons.

U.S. Army Special Forces *Captain Mack Gerber* and *Master Sergeant Anthony B. Fetterman *are dispatched to Nui Ba Den to destroy the NVA base.

Meanwhile, an American delegation reviewing the recent Tet offensive heads into the combat zone to inspect the Special Forces camps around Nui Ba Den – where a deadly enemy ambush awaits them.

*Can Gerber and his Green Berets reach them in time to prevent a civilian bloodbath?

Or will the congressional convoy make headlines for all the wrong reasons?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*E**mpire (Super Vietnam Ground Zero Thrillers Book 4) *













*A Special Forces team reclaims enemy-held territory in South Vietnam! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

Captain Gerber takes the war to the enemy…

Vietnam, 1968*

When a reporter suggests that the American military doesn’t know how to win the war in Vietnam, U.S. Army Special Forces *Captain Mack Gerber* sets out to prove him wrong.

Occupying an abandoned camp in Binh Long Province, Gerber and *Master Sergeant Anthony B. Fetterman *hook up with some former colleagues from the old Triple Nickel to drive the enemy from the region. Then the elite commandos undertake a covert cross-border operation in relentless pursuit of the fleeing VC.

Gerber proves what he's known all along – the way to win a war is to move in, take ground, and hit the enemy. Hit them hard.

Meanwhile, Gerber’s newly promoted nemesis General Billy Joe Crinshaw is back in Vietnam and looking to get even with the Green Beret captain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**niper (Super Vietnam Ground Zero Thrillers Book 5) *












*The final showdown for the Special Forces team in Vietnam! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

Captain Gerber’s team encounter a top-ranked NVA sniper while on a mission to southern Laos…

Vietnam, 1968*

Senior military officers from the Chinese People’s Liberation Army and the NVA are meeting in Laos to sign an agreement that could alter the course of the war in Vietnam.

U.S. Army Special Forces *Captain Mack Gerber* and *Master Sergeant Anthony B. Fetterman *lead an elite team with a Marine sniper to disrupt the conference and take out the delegation. It’s a dangerous cross-border operation involving a night-time parachute jump from low altitude into enemy-occupied territory.

But the Green Berets haven’t counted on a former nemesis turning up alive and now leading the delegate’s security at the signing.

And waiting for Gerber's team is the best sniper in the NVA.

One good shot will change everything.

May the best shot win.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Survival Guide to the Misinformation Age: Scientific Habits of Mind*













*Learning how to tell news from fake news from fake fake news: An “important and timely” book on protecting ourselves, and society, from the infodemic (Library Journal).*

We have billions of bytes of data at our fingertips. But how much of it is misinformation—or even disinformation? A lot of it is, and your search engine can’t tell the difference.

As a result, an avalanche of misinformation threatens to overwhelm the discourse we so desperately need to address complex social problems such as climate change, the food and water crises, biodiversity collapse, and emerging threats to public health. This book provides an inoculation against the misinformation epidemic by cultivating scientific habits of mind. Anyone can do it—indeed, everyone must do it if our species is to survive on this crowded and finite planet.

This survival guide supplies an essential set of apps for the prefrontal cortex while making science both accessible and entertaining. It will dissolve your fear of numbers, demystify graphs, and elucidate the key concepts of probability, all while celebrating the precise use of language and logic. David Helfand, one of our nation’s leading astronomers and science educators, has taught scientific habits of mind to generations in the classroom, where he continues to wage a provocative battle against sloppy thinking and the encroachment of misinformation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**homas Paine's Rights of Man (Books That Changed the World)* 













*A “brief but potent” appreciation of one of the most influential and revolutionary works of political thought “mixing biography, criticism and philosophy” (Los Angeles Times).*

Christopher Hitchens, the #1 _New York Times_–bestselling author of _God Is Not Great_, has been called a Tom Paine for our times. In this addition to the Books that Changed the World Series, Hitchens vividly introduces Paine and his _Declaration of the Rights of Man_, the world’s foremost defense of democracy.

An outraged response to Edmund Burke’s attack on the French Revolution, Paine’s immortal text is a passionate defense of man’s inalienable rights, and the key to his reputation. Ever since the day of its publication in 1791, _Declaration of the Rights of Man_ has been celebrated, criticized, maligned, suppressed, and co-opted. But in _Thomas Paine’s Rights of Man_, Hitchens marvels at its forethought and revels in its contentiousness.

Famous as a polemicist and provocative commentator, Hitchens himself is a political descendant of the great pamphleteer. Here, he demonstrates how Paine’s book became the philosophical cornerstone of the United States of America, and how “in a time when both rights and reason are under several kinds of open and covert attack, the life and writing of Thomas Paine will always be part of the arsenal on which we shall need to depend.” Enlivened by Hitchens’s extraordinary prose, this “elegant and useful primer . . . ought still to engage us all” (_The Guardian_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**ecumseh and the Prophet: The Shawnee Brothers Who Defied a Nation *













*"An insightful, unflinching portrayal of the remarkable siblings who came closer to altering the course of American history than any other Indian leaders."⁠ —H.W. Brands, author of The Zealot and the Emancipator

The first biography of the great Shawnee leader to make clear that his misunderstood younger brother, Tenskwatawa, was an equal partner in the last great pan-Indian alliance against the United States.*

Until the Americans killed Tecumseh in 1813, he and his brother Tenskwatawa were the co-architects of the broadest pan-Indian confederation in United States history. In previous accounts of Tecumseh's life, Tenskwatawa has been dismissed as a talentless charlatan and a drunk. But award-winning historian Peter Cozzens now shows us that while Tecumseh was a brilliant diplomat and war leader--admired by the same white Americans he opposed--it was Tenskwatawa, called the "Shawnee Prophet," who created a vital doctrine of religious and cultural revitalization that unified the disparate tribes of the Old Northwest. Detailed research of Native American society and customs provides a window into a world often erased from history books and reveals how both men came to power in different but no less important ways.

Cozzens brings us to the forefront of the chaos and violence that characterized the young American Republic, when settlers spilled across the Appalachians to bloody effect in their haste to exploit lands won from the British in the War of Independence, disregarding their rightful Indian owners. _Tecumseh and the Prophet _presents the untold story of the Shawnee brothers who retaliated against this threat--the two most significant siblings in Native American history, who, Cozzens helps us understand, should be writ large in the annals of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Trial: The Assassination of President Lincoln and the Trial of the Conspirators*












*Transcripts from the trial of John Wilkes Booth’s co-conspirators, plus commentary:“Unquestionably the world-class expert on . . . Lincoln’s assassination.” ―Civil War News*

On the night of April 14, 1865, John Wilkes Booth assassinated President Abraham Lincoln in what he envisioned part of a scheme to plunge the federal government into chaos and gain a reprieve for the struggling Confederacy. The plan failed. By April 26, Booth was killed resisting capture and eight of the nine conspirators eventually charged in Lincoln's murder were in custody. Their trial would become one of the most famous and most controversial in US history.

New president Andrew Johnson’s executive order on May 1 directed that persons charged with Lincoln’s murder stand trial before a military tribunal. The trial lasted more than fifty days, and 366 witnesses gave testimony. Benn Pitman, an expert in phonography—an early form of shorthand—was awarded a government contract to produce a transcription of each day’s testimony. Pitman made these transcripts available to the prosecution and defense, as well as select members of the press.

Although three versions of the testimony were published, Pitman’s edited collection was the most accessible. He skillfully winnowed the 4,300 pages of transcription into one volume, collated the testimony by defendant, indexed it by name and date, and added summaries.

In _The Trial_, assassination scholars guide readers through all 421 pages of testimony, illuminating Pitman’s record. By drawing together the evidence that resulted in the conspirators’ convictions, _The Trial_ leaves no doubt as to the events surrounding the assassination of Abraham Lincoln, making this book a fascinating account of the trial as well as an essential resource.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Polish Underground, 1939–1947 (Campaign Chronicles)*













*This study of the Polish resistance movement chronicles the operations of various factions from WWII through the postwar battle for power.*

The Polish partisan army famously fought with tenacity against the Wehrmacht during World War II. Yet the wider story of the Polish underground movement, which opposed both the Nazi and Soviet occupying powers, has rarely been told. In this concise and authoritative study, historian David Williamson presents a major reassessment of the actions, impact and legacy of Polish resistance.

The Polish resistance movement sprang up after the German invasion of 1939. As the war progressed, it took many forms, including propaganda, spying, assassination, disruption, sabotage and guerrilla warfare. Many groups were involved, including isolated partisan bands, the Jewish resistance, and the Home Army which confronted the Germans in the disastrous Warsaw Uprising of 1944.

Going beyond the Second World War, Williamson's graphic account chronicles the clandestine civil war between the Communists and former members of the Home Army that continued until the Communist regime took power in 1947.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Spitfire!: The Experiences of a Battle of Britain Fighter Pilot*













*“What is it like up there?”*


_Spitfire_ first became a household word during the Blitz, but it was not the first service the valiant aircraft had performed.

At Dunkirk a year earlier, pilots had provided aerial support as the allied forces began their evacuation from France.

In an attempt to answer the questions of the man on the street, Brian Lane, who wrote under the pseudonym of B. J. Ellan, tells of what it is that a fighter pilot thinks and feels when he is fighting in the skies, from the sunlit coast of Belgium to the lovely countryside of Kent.

Having been with the squadron since the beginning of the war, as a flight commander and C.O., the character and bravery of the men he knew and served with are deftly rendered.

Self-deprecating and richly detailed, _Spitfire!_ is a classic Battle of Britain memoir, and one of only a few to be published in that dramatic period of history.

*Brian Lane* (1917-1942), was an R.A.F. officer, fighter pilot and author. He was awarded the D.F.C. for bravery during the evacuation of Dunkirk, and his abilities were recognised in his promotion to Squadron Leader in September 1940. In December 1942 he failed to return from a mission over the North Sea; he was 25.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*P**acific Air: How Fearless Flyboys, Peerless Aircraft, and Fast Flattops Conquered the Skies in the War with Japan *













*“[An] excellent volume on the navy’s air war in the Pacific during WWII . . . the author has almost certainly created the best one-volume study of the subject” (Booklist).*

In a grand sweeping narrative, _Pacific Air_ tells the inspiring story of how, despite initial disastrous defeats, a generation of young naval aviators ultimately vanquished a superior Japanese air force and fleet in the Pacific. The instruments of the United States aviators' triumphs were the elegantly designed F4F Wildcat, F6F Hellcat, and the lethal TBF Avenger torpedo bomber. With superbly trained U.S. Navy and Marine Corps aviators at their controls, these planes became the most successful aerial weapons in naval history.

A majestic portrait of a proud era from dual perspectives—the inventive minds of young aeronautical engineers and the deadly skills of even younger combat pilots—_Pacific Air_ brings this important yet underappreciated chapter of World War II vividly to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*War's End: An Eyewitness Account of America's Last Atomic Mission*













On August 9, 1945, on the tiny island of Tinian in the South Pacific, a twenty-five-year-old American Army Air Corps major named Charles W. Sweeney climbed aboard a B-29 Superfortress in command of his first combat mission, one devised specifically to bring a long and terrible war to a necessary conclusion. In the belly of his bomber, _Bock's Car_, was a newly developed, fully armed weapon that had never been tested in a combat situation. It was a weapon capable of a level of destruction never before dreamed of in the history of the human race, a bomb whose terrifying aftershock would ultimately determine the direction of the twentieth century and change the world forever.
The last military officer to command an atomic mission, Major General Charles W. Sweeney has the unique distinction of having been an integral part of both the Hiroshima and the Nagasaki bombing runs. Now updated with a new epilogue from the co-author, his book is an extraordinary chronicle of the months of careful planning and training; the setbacks, secrecy, and snafus; and the nerve-shattering final seconds and the astonishing aftermath of what is arguably the most significant single event in modern history: the employment of an atomic weapon during wartime.
The last military officer to command an atomic mission, Major General Charles W. Sweeney has the unique distinction of having been an integral part of both the Hiroshima and the Nagasaki bombing runs. His book is an extraordinary chronicle of the months of careful planning and training; the setbacks, secrecy, and snafus; and the nerve-shattering final seconds and the astonishing aftermath of what is arguably the most significant single event in modern history: the employment of an atomic weapon during wartime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/8/22.

Currently $1.

*T**he Art of Peace *













Smedley Butler, the most decorated Marine in US history said, "War is a racket." Follow the experiences of one of the most highly decorated veterans of the Vietnam war and see the conclusion he came to about the warfare state. The book will take you through his military career. He discusses both what he did during his time in service and comments on the state of endless wars the US finds itself embroiled today. Empires end when they begin to enter into military adventurism. At that point either the Empire goes into bankruptcy or another country defeats it in war. There are no other alternatives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/9/22.

Currently $3.

*R**efuge (The Minder's War Book 1)*













For Deanne and her correctional facility work crew, the night the stars fell ended everything.

The godlike invaders brought death to any who opposed them. Those that served were changed forever.

To save her friends and herself, Deanne will have to find the one creature who dares to stand against the invaders. But saving mankind will mean surrendering what it means to be human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Glass Heretic (The Minder's War Book 2) *













Deanne Markham picked a side.

Allying herself with Magus cost her an arm. Turning her back on the Goddess earned her a mortal enemy. And the Goddess is winning the war.

Magus doesn’t provide many answers, and distrust is growing among the refugees. Can Deanne organize her fellow survivors, confined to the safe zone under Magus’s protection, before the slaves of the Goddess overrun them?

Bethany, the Goddess’s most powerful new recruit, hasn’t forgiven Deanne for rejecting her master. The only answer to such heresy is punishment, and she has a new ally to help her mete it out…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Yestertime: A Novel of Time Travel (Yestertime Series Book 1)*













*"I'm going to die a hundred years before I was born..."*

The handwritten note was in a dusty trunk that sat in a cave untouched for 150 years. What did the words mean? When journalist Ray Burton finds the trunk near the Arizona ghost town of Hollow Rock, his life changes in an instant.

_Something in the trunk shouldn't be there._

This begins a dangerous journey of discovery bordering on the impossible. A discovery that will affect the past, the present, and the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*T**he Ranch: Evolutions (The Legacy Series Book 5) *













Post-Apocalyptic Fiction by Sean Liscom
“Tell me, Tara. You do know you can’t win now. The only ending here is gonna be a bullet to the head when I’m done messing you up. Trust me, you’ll beg for it to end,” he let a broad grin play across his face.
“Right now, you’re just boring me to death.”
“See! There’s that spunk again! Death is staring you in the face and yet, you’re defiant! I love that! Too bad we couldn’t have met under different circumstances. I’m betting we could have been good friends and associates!” he lunged forward but stopped short of getting within engagement range. Instead, he started circling.
“Are your knees getting weaker? I think they are. You’re as white as a ghost. Honestly, I don’t know how you’re still standing,” his taunts weren’t far from the truth. The knife in my hand was growing heavy, my feet were slow to move, and my vision was beginning to blur.
My legs finally buckled, no longer able to support my weight I collapsed to my knees. My blade clattered to the pavement. I was done. I knew I’d lost too much blood; I couldn’t take enough oxygen into my lungs. I raised my head and tried to focus on Keith. He walked toward me, kicking the knife well out of my reach. He put the tip of the bat in the middle of my chest and pushed. Unable to resist either him or gravity, I toppled over backward.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**hey Thirst *













*A vampire turns Los Angeles into a city of the dead in this novel by the New York Times–bestselling and Bram Stoker Award–winning author of Swan Song.*

The Kronsteen castle, a gothic monstrosity, looms over Los Angeles. Built during Hollywood’s golden age for a long-dead screen idol with a taste for the macabre, it stands as a decaying reminder of the past. Since the owner’s murder, no living thing has ever again taken up residence. But it isn’t abandoned. Prince Conrad Vulkan, Hungarian master of the vampires, as old as the centuries, calls it home. His plan is to replace all humankind with his kind. And he’s starting with the psychotic dregs of society in the City of Angels.

The number of victims is growing night after night, and so is Vulkan’s legion of the dead. As a glittering city bleeds into a necropolis, a band of vampire hunters takes action: an avenging young boy who saw his parents devoured; a television star whose lover has an affinity for the supernatural; a dying priest chosen by God to defend the world; a female reporter investigating a rash of cemetery desecrations; and LAPD homicide detective Andy Palatazin, an immigrant who survived a vampire attack in his native Hungary when he was child and has been hunting evil across the globe for decades.

Palatazin knows that to stop the Prince of Darkness, one must invade his nest. He knows it’s also a suicide mission. But it’s the only way to save the city—and the world—from vampire domination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Devoted *












*An Amazon Charts, Wall Street Journal, and USA Today bestseller.

From Dean Koontz, the master of suspense, comes an epic thriller about a terrifying killer and the singular compassion it will take to defeat him.

“Canine or human, it is hard to find a more lovable character in fiction than Kipp. Devoted has every mark of a classic.” —Associated Press*

Woody Bookman hasn’t spoken a word in his eleven years of life. Not when his father died in a freak accident. Not when his mother, Megan, tells him she loves him. For Megan, keeping her boy safe and happy is what matters. But Woody believes a monstrous evil was behind his father’s death and now threatens him and his mother. And he’s not alone in his thoughts. An ally unknown to him is listening.

A uniquely gifted dog with a heart as golden as his breed, Kipp is devoted beyond reason to people. When he hears the boy who communicates like he does, without speaking, Kipp knows he needs to find him before it’s too late.

Woody’s fearful suspicions are taking shape. A man driven by a malicious evil has set a depraved plan into motion. And he’s coming after Woody and his mother. The reasons are primal. His powers are growing. And he’s not alone. Only a force greater than evil can stop what’s coming next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**unrise on Half Moon Bay *













From the Bestselling Author of the hit Netflix series, Virgin River!

Sometimes the happiness we’re looking for has been there all along…

Adele and Justine have never been close. Born twenty years apart, Justine was already an adult when Addie was born. The sisters love each other but they don’t really know each other.

When Addie dropped out of university to care for their ailing parents, Justine, a successful lawyer, covered the expenses. It was the best arrangement at the time but now that their parents are gone, the future has changed dramatically for both women.

Addie had great plans for her life but has been worn down by the pressures of being a caregiver and doesn’t know how to live for herself. And Justine’s success has come at a price. Her marriage is falling apart despite her best efforts.

Neither woman knows how to start life over but both realize they can and must support each other the way only sisters can. Together they find the strength to accept their failures and overcome their challenges. Happiness is within reach, if only they have the courage to fight for it.

Set in the stunning coastal town of Half Moon Bay, California, Robyn Carr’s new novel examines the joys of sisterhood and the importance of embracing change.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**here's a Hole in my Bucket: A Journey of Two Brothers *













An inspirational, life-affirming memoir from the great-grandson of J.R.R. Tolkien.

Having grown up on their great-grandfather’s stories, Royd Tolkien and his brother, Mike, have always enjoyed adventures. So when Mike is diagnosed with motor neurone disease, also known as ALS, the brothers decide to use the time they have left to tick off as much as possible from Mike’s bucket list, from remote camping in Norway to travelling through Royd’s beloved New Zealand.

Yet, when Royd loses Mike, he discovers his brother had been writing another kind of bucket list: fifty things he wanted Royd to do after his death. His first task? Mike wants his mild-mannered brother to trip up on his way to the lectern to deliver his eulogy. What follows is a set of emotionally charged tests that will push Royd firmly out of his comfort zone.

This is the story of Royd’s journey to accomplish a challenging, humorous, and often heartbreaking list of unknown tasks that chart the brothers’ lives from childhood to adulthood. But above all, it is a story of the sibling bond, of grief—and of treasuring every moment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**inor Feelings: An Asian American Reckoning *













NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • PULITZER PRIZE FINALIST • NATIONAL BOOK CRITICS CIRCLE AWARD WINNER• ONE OF TIME’S 100 MOST INFLUENTIAL PEOPLE• A ruthlessly honest, emotionally charged, and utterly original exploration of Asian American consciousness

“Brilliant . . . To read this book is to become more human.”—Claudia Rankine, author of Citizen

In development as a television series starring and adapted by Greta Lee • One of Time’s 10 Best Nonfiction Books of the Year • Named One of the Best Books of the Year by The New York Times, The Washington Post, NPR, New Statesman, BuzzFeed, Esquire, The New York Public Library, and Book Riot

Poet and essayist Cathy Park Hong fearlessly and provocatively blends memoir, cultural criticism, and history to expose fresh truths about racialized consciousness in America. Part memoir and part cultural criticism, this collection is vulnerable, humorous, and provocative—and its relentless and riveting pursuit of vital questions around family and friendship, art and politics, identity and individuality, will change the way you think about our world.

Binding these essays together is Hong’s theory of “minor feelings.” As the daughter of Korean immigrants, Cathy Park Hong grew up steeped in shame, suspicion, and melancholy. She would later understand that these “minor feelings” occur when American optimism contradicts your own reality—when you believe the lies you’re told about your own racial identity. Minor feelings are not small, they’re dissonant—and in their tension Hong finds the key to the questions that haunt her.

With sly humor and a poet’s searching mind, Hong uses her own story as a portal into a deeper examination of racial consciousness in America today. This intimate and devastating book traces her relationship to the English language, to shame and depression, to poetry and female friendship. A radically honest work of art, Minor Feelings forms a portrait of one Asian American psyche—and of a writer’s search to both uncover and speak the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Q**ueens of the Underworld: A Journey into the Lives of Female Crooks *













Robin Hood, Dick Turpin, Ronnie Biggs, the Krays … All have become folk heroes, glamorised and romanticised, even when they killed. But where are their female equivalents? Where are the street robbers, gang leaders, diamond thieves, gold smugglers and bank robbers?

Queens of the Underworld reveals the incredible story of female crooks from the seventeenth century to the present. From Moll Cutpurse to the Black Boy Alley Ladies, from jewel thief Emily Lawrence to bandit leader Elsie Carey and burglar Zoe Progl, these were charismatic women at the top of their game.

But female criminals have long been dismissed as either not ‘real women’ or not ‘real criminals’, and in the process their stories have been lost.

Caitlin Davies unravels the myths, confronts the lies, and tracks down modern-day descendants in order to tell the truth about their lives for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Library Witch Mysteries: Books 1-3 (A Library Witch Mysteries Box Set Book 1)*













A family secret catapults Rory into a magical library - and a new life she never knew she wanted.

Bookshop assistant Aurora "Rory" Hawthorn thinks reality will never be as interesting as fiction. Content to spend her time escaping into a good book to escape her micromanaging boss, the very last thing she expects is to be cornered by a group of terrifying strangers hunting down a journal that belonged to her late father.

It turns out Dad was keeping a secret or two… most importantly, that he was a wizard, and that Rory has a hidden magical family she's never met. When her witchy relatives invite her to live with them in their enchanted library, it's literally a dream come true.

Until she stumbles upon a dead body hidden behind a bookshelf.

Juggling a new family and job would be enough of a challenge without also having to deal with a murder mystery, cranky familiars, and the attention of the local reaper -- even if he is the hottest guy in town.

It's up to Rory to embrace her new witchy powers to help catch a killer before she loses the new life she never knew she wanted.

This box set contains the first three books in the Library Witch Mysteries series: Spells & Shelves, Charms & Chapters and Sorcery & Stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**ll We Buried: A Sheriff Bet Rivers Mystery *













An amateur sheriff confronts the long-sleeping secrets of her small Washington State mountain town in this dark, twisty mystery for fans of Julia Keller and Sheena Kamal

Interim sheriff Elizabeth “Bet” Rivers has always had one repeat nightmare: a shadowy figure throwing a suspicious object into her hometown lake in Collier, Washington. For the longest time, she chalked it up to an overactive imagination as a kid. Then the report arrives. In the woods of the Cascade mountain range, right in her jurisdiction, a body floats to the surface of Lake Collier. When the body is extricated and revealed, no one can identify Jane Doe. But someone must know the woman, so why aren't they coming forward?

Bet has been sitting as the interim sheriff of this tiny town in the ill-fitting shoes of her late father and predecessor. With the nightmare on her heels, Bet decided to build a life for herself in Los Angeles, but now it’s time to confront the tragic history of Collier. The more she learns, the more Bet realizes she doesn't know the townspeople of Collier as well as she thought, and nothing can prepare her for what she is about to discover.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**leepyhead (Tom Thorne Book 1)*













“A British police procedural as good as those produced by crime queens Elizabeth George and Ruth Rendell.” —USA Today

His first three victims ended up dead. His fourth was not so fortunate . . .

Alison Willetts is unlucky to be alive. She has survived a stroke, deliberately induced by a skillful manipulation of pressure points on the head and neck. She can see, hear, and feel and is aware of everything going on around her, but is completely unable to move or communicate. Her condition is called locked-in syndrome. In leaving Alison Willetts alive, the police believe the killer made his first mistake.

Then DI Tom Thorne discovers the horrifying truth; it isn’t Alison who is the mistake, it’s the three women already dead. The killer is getting his kicks out of toying with Thorne as much as he is pursuing his sick fantasy, and as the detective zeroes in on a suspect, he finds himself pushed to his personal and professional limits . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**loodline (Tom Thorne Book 8 ) *













A killer is on the loose. The victims: children whose mothers can't protect them.

The past is coming back to haunt the people of London: a murderer is targeting the children of victims of Raymond Garvey, an infamous serial killer from London's past.

When Murder Squad veteran Detective Tom Thorne, who solves the London Police Department's most difficult cases, is called into what seems like, for once, an ordinary domestic murder, he thinks he's caught a break. A woman has been murdered by someone she knows. A positive pregnancy test found on the floor beside her. Thorne plans to question the husband, arrest him and return home to deal with his own deteriorating personal life.

But when a mysterious sliver of bloodstained X-ray that was found clutched in the victim's fist is replicated at other crime scenes around the city, Thorne realizes that this is not a simple case. As the bits of X-ray begin to come together to form a picture, it becomes clear that the killer knows his prey all too well and is moving through a list that was started long ago.

As Thorne attempts to protect those still alive, nothing and nobody are what they seem. Not when Thorne is dealing with one of the most twisted killers he has ever hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A**s the Wicked Watch: The First Jordan Manning Novel (Jordan Manning series Book 1) *













*The first in a thrilling new series from Emmy Award-winning TV Host and Journalist Tamron Hall, As The Wicked Watch follows a reporter as she unravels the disturbing mystery around the deaths of two young Black women, the work of a serial killer terrorizing Chicago.*

When crime reporter Jordan Manning leaves her hometown in Texas to take a job at a television station in Chicago, she’s one step closer to her dream: a coveted anchor chair on a national network.

Jordan is smart and aggressive, with unabashed star-power, and often the only woman of color in the newsroom. Her signature? Arriving first on the scene—in impractical designer stilettos. Armed with a master’s degree in forensic science and impeccable instincts, Jordan has been able to balance her dueling motivations: breaking every big story—and giving a voice to the voiceless.

From her time in Texas, she’s covered the vilest of human behaviors but nothing has prepared her for Chicago. Jordan is that rare breed of a journalist who can navigate a crime scene as well as she can a newsroom—often noticing what others tend to miss. Again and again, she is called to cover the murders of Black women, many of them sexually assaulted, most brutalized, and all of them quickly forgotten.

All until Masey James—the story that Jordan just can’t shake, despite all efforts. A 15-year-old girl whose body was found in an abandoned lot, Masey has come to represent for Jordan all of the frustration and anger that her job often forces her to repress. Putting the rest of her work and her fraying personal life aside, Jordan does everything she can to give the story the coverage it desperately requires, and that a missing Black child would so rarely get.

There’s a serial killer on the loose, Jordan believes, and he’s hiding in plain sight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Trapped Girl (Tracy Crosswhite Book 4) *













*In this #1 Wall Street Journal bestseller, Tracy Crosswhite must first identify the victim to catch the killer.*

When a woman's body is discovered submerged in a crab pot in the chilly waters of Puget Sound, Detective Tracy Crosswhite finds herself with a tough case to untangle. Before they can identify the killer, Tracy and her colleagues on the Seattle PD's Violent Crimes Section must figure out who the victim is. Her autopsy, however, reveals she may have gone to great lengths to conceal her identity. So who was she running from?

After evidence surfaces that their Jane Doe may be a woman who suspiciously disappeared months earlier, Tracy is once again haunted by the memory of her sister's unsolved murder. Dredging up details from the woman's past leads to conflicting clues that only seem to muddy the investigation. As Tracy begins to uncover a twisted tale of brutal betrayal and desperate greed, she'll find herself risking everything to confront a killer who won't go down without a deadly fight. Once again, _New York Times_ bestselling author Robert Dugoni delivers a taut, riveting thriller in the fourth installment of his acclaimed Tracy Crosswhite series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Deep, Deep Snow *













In an intense, emotional mystery that spans a decade in the life of a small town, bestselling author Brian Freeman brings us an unforgettable heroine who discovers that the dead may sometimes be easier to rescue than the living.

In an intense, emotional mystery that spans a decade in the life of a small town, bestselling author Brian Freeman brings us an unforgettable heroine who discovers that the dead may sometimes be easier to rescue than the living. 

Deputy Shelby Lake was abandoned as a baby, saved by a stranger who found her in the freezing cold. Now, years later, a young boy is missing—and Shelby is the one who must rescue a child. 

The only evidence of what happened to ten-year-old Jeremiah Sloan is a bicycle left behind on a lonely road. After a desperate search fails to locate him, the close bonds of Shelby’s hometown begin to fray under the weight of accusations and suspicion. Everyone around her is keeping secrets. Her adoptive father, her best friend, her best friend’s young daughter—they all have something to hide. Even Shelby is concealing a mistake that could jeopardize her career and her future. 

Unearthing the lies of the people in Jeremiah’s life doesn’t get the police and the FBI any closer to finding him. As time passes and the case grows cold, Shelby worries that the mystery will stay buried forever under the deep, deep snow. But even the deepest snow melts in the spring. 

When a tantalizing clue finally comes to light, Shelby must confront the darkest lie of all. Exposing the truth about Jeremiah will leave no one’s life untouched—including her own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**okus Pokus (Sisterhood Book 9)*













*The female vigilantes—now fugitives—deliver “fun and vengeance in Michaels’ latest hit” as the New York Times bestselling series continues (Booklist). *

There is no match for the Sisterhood—the seven friends who have taken vigilante justice to a new level—not even the Federal Bureau of Investigation. Although the women foiled former FBI director Mitch Riley’s plot to frame their friends Judge Nellie Easter and lawyer Lizzie Fox, now they must remain in exile or risk capture. They can’t complain about their opulent digs on a remote, luxurious mountaintop, but the ladies desperately miss home. 

Their wish to return might come true sooner than they expect when they receive a panicked call from Supreme Court Chief Justice Pearl Barnes, who faces blackmail for her own illegal brand of justice. Now the women must not only sneak back into the United States, but also remain undetected as they investigate. But how do you make seven women disappear? With a nosy reporter on the brink of exposing them, the clock is ticking as the Sisterhood tries to create a little magic—and save the day . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**ome Free (Sisterhood Book 20)*













The Sisterhood faces a brand-new day—and even greater battles. Twentieth in the fan-favorite series from the #1 New York Times bestselling author. 

United by a desire to overcome their personal misfortunes, seven very different women formed an indelible bond and vowed to right wrongs wherever they found them. They’ve succeeded beyond their wildest dreams. After years known as the Vigilantes, Myra, Annie, Kathryn, Alexis, Yoko, Nikki, and Isabelle are enjoying their hard-won freedom and the chance at a normal life.

As it turns out, once you’re a part of the Sisterhood, normal is a relative term. President Martine Connor, their long-time ally, has announced the formation of a top-secret organization. Officially, the CIC won’t exist. Unofficially, they’ll report directly to the president and tackle the jobs no one else can handle. For the Sisterhood, it’s the end of an era—and the beginning of a whole new adventure . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**afe and Sound (Sisterhood Book 29)*













The #1 New York Times bestselling author continues her thrilling series starring “spunky women who fight for truth, justice, and the American way” (Fresh Fiction on Final Justice).

The Sisterhood: a group of women from all walks of life bound by friendship and a quest for justice, who will not rest until every wrong is made right.

Isabelle Flanders Tookus isn’t expecting to involve the Sisterhood in a new mission when she strikes up a friendship with a curly-haired boy in her local park. Ben Ryan is an eight-year-old child genius, the grandson of millionaire Eleanor Lymen, who hired Izzy years ago to design an institute for gifted children. Ben’s mother passed away and Ben now lives with his stepfather and his wife. They’ve been using Ben’s trust fund to support their lavish lifestyle while shamefully neglecting Ben. And with the wife getting greedy, Ben’s safety is now in jeopardy.

Izzy’s first step: call in the Sisterhood. The second: track down Eleanor, who has mysteriously vanished on a secret mission of her own. Izzy, Annie, Myra, and the rest of the Sisters come together at Pinewood, thrilled to be united once more. Together they’ll lay a trap, one that will protect Eleanor’s beloved grandson, get him into the happy home he deserves, and provide the kind of creative, satisfying payback the Sisters dish out so well . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Island House: An utterly gripping psychological thriller with a breathtaking twist!*













A DARK FAMILY SECRET

When Alice’s father dies after a tragic hit and run, his death stirs up unanswered questions about her childhood. Who was her mother, why did her father never speak of the past, and why can’t she remember anything before the age of seven?

AN ISLAND CUT OFF

But when she receives an anonymous letter containing a photograph of a refurbished gothic guesthouse surrounded by water, and an invitation to stay, old memories fight to resurface.

Alice has visited before. She is certain of it.

WHO WILL SURVIVE?

Convinced the clues to her past lie at the hotel, she checks in. But once on the island, a wild storm rages, waves crash violently into the rocks, and the house is cut off by the roaring sea.

Then two guests are found dead. And the hotel owner is missing. Will Alice ever uncover her secret past?

And will anyone leave the island alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**n Evil Mind (A Robert Hunter Thriller Book 1) *













*A prolific and ingenious serial killer is unmasked by a Los Angeles detective with a dark past of his own in this “roller coaster ride that will leave you breathless” by Top 10 Sunday Times (UK) bestselling author Chris Carter.*

A freak accident in rural Wyoming leads the sheriff’s department to arrest a man for a possible double homicide, but further investigations suggest a much more horrifying discovery: a serial killer who has been kidnapping, torturing, and mutilating victims all over the United States for at least twenty-five years.

The suspect claims he is a pawn in a huge labyrinth of lies and deception—but can he be believed?

The case is immediately handed over to the FBI, but this time they’re forced to ask for help from ex-criminal behavior psychologist and lead detective with the Ultra Violent Crime Unit of the LAPD, Robert Hunter. As he begins interviewing the apprehended suspect, terrifying secrets are revealed, including the real identity of a killer so elusive that no one, not even the FBI, had any idea he existed…until now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**heatgrass: A Tommy Smith High Country Noir, Book Two *













The follow-up to Under Tower Peak is another taut, fast-moving thriller that builds to an explosive, action-filled conclusion.

Under Tower Peak was acclaimed by the Wall Street Journal as one of the Ten Best Mysteries of 2013. In this sequel, Tommy Smith, the Iraq War vet and former Eastern Sierra packer, is home from war after re-upping for a tour in Afghanistan. When his old friend Dave Cathcart disappears from his ranch, Tommy answers the call to help find him. What he learns is that his love for Dave's daughter, his old flame Sarah Cathcart, has never died, but the country where he grew up is undergoing change. Stockmen are selling off water rights to the highest bidder, rendering ranches barren and the community bitter, as drugs and a dangerous new element have moved in.

When Sarah confides that her husband, a smooth-talking entrepreneur, has lost her trust and may not be all he seems, Tommy begins to investigate. Soon another disappearance leads to a gruesome discovery, and a brutal sequence of events takes Sarah and Tommy to old haunts in the high country, where once again he will need to call on his sniper's skills to save them both and to rescue her missing father.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Hush *













*Everything can change in a heartbeat …

The pulse-pounding new thriller from the bestselling author of You Don’t Know Me*

Lainey’s friend Ellis is missing. And she’s not the only one.

In the six months since the first case of a terrifying new epidemic—when a healthy baby wouldn’t take a breath at birth—the country has been thrown into turmoil. The government has passed sweeping new laws to monitor all citizens. And several young pregnant women have vanished without trace.

As a midwife, Lainey’s mum, Emma, is determined to be there for those who need her. But when seventeen-year-old Lainey finds herself in trouble, this dangerous new world becomes very real. The one person who might help is Emma’s estranged mother, but reaching out to her will put them all in jeopardy …

_The Hush_ is a new breed of near-future thriller, an unflinching look at a society close to tipping point and a story for our times, highlighting the power of female friendship through a dynamic group of women determined to triumph against the odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**lood and Money: War, Slavery, Finance, and Empire *













*The history of money and its violent and oppressive origins from slavery to war—by the author of Global Slump.*

In most accounts of the origins of money we are offered pleasant tales in which it arises to the mutual benefit of all parties as a result of barter. But in this groundbreaking study, David McNally reveals the true story of money’s origins and development as one of violence and human bondage. Money’s emergence and its transformation are shown to be intimately connected to the buying and selling of slaves and the waging of war. _Blood and Money_ demonstrates the ways that money has “internalized” its violent origins, making clear that it has become a concentrated force of social power and domination. Where Adam Smith observed that monetary wealth represents “command over labor,” this paradigm shifting book amends his view to define money as comprising the command over persons and their bodies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I**, Claudius *













*“One of the really remarkable books of our day”—the story of the Roman emperor on which the award-winning BBC TV series was based (The New York Times).*

Once a rather bookish young man with a limp and a stammer, a man who spent most of his time trying to stay away from the danger and risk of the line of ascension, Claudius seemed an unlikely candidate for emperor. Yet, on the death of Caligula, Claudius finds himself next in line for the throne, and must stay alive as well as keep control.

Drawing on the histories of Plutarch, Suetonius, and Tacitus, noted historian and classicist Robert Graves tells the story of the much-maligned Emperor Claudius with both skill and compassion. Weaving important themes throughout about the nature of freedom and safety possible in a monarchy, Graves’s Claudius is both more effective and more tragic than history typically remembers him. A bestselling novel and one of Graves’ most successful, _I, Claudius _has been adapted to television, film, theatre, and audio.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**ngland: A History *












English history is the story of a people who first settled an island off the coast of continental Europe thousands of years ago and went on to rule most of the known world. This fascinating book spans centuries and shows how people like Richard the Lionheart and Elizabeth I and events such as the Norman Conquest and the defeat of the Spanish Armada shaped not just Britain but the world as we know it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dawn's Early Light: The War of 1812 and the Battle That Inspired Francis Scott Key to Write "The Star-Spangled Banner"*













*A riveting account of America’s second war with England, from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of The Miracle of Dunkirk.*

At the dawn of the nineteenth century, the great powers of Western Europe treated the United States like a disobedient child. Great Britain blocked American trade, seized its vessels, and impressed its sailors to serve in the Royal Navy. America’s complaints were ignored, and the humiliation continued until James Madison, the country’s fourth president, declared a second war on Great Britain.

British forces would descend on the young United States, shattering its armies and burning its capital, but America rallied, and survived the conflict with its sovereignty intact. With stunning detail on land and naval battles, the role Native Americans played in the hostilities, and the larger backdrop of the Napoleonic Wars, this is the story of the turning points of this strange conflict, which inspired Francis Scott Key to write “The Star-Spangled Banner” and led to the Era of Good Feelings that all but erased partisan politics in America for almost a decade. It was in 1812 that America found its identity and first assumed its place on the world stage.

By the author of _A Night to Remember_, the classic account of the sinking of the Titanic—which was not only made into a 1958 movie but also led director James Cameron to use Lord as a consultant on his epic 1997 film—as well as acclaimed volumes on Pearl Harbor (_Day of Infamy_) and the Battle of Midway (_Incredible Victory_), this is a fascinating look at an oft-forgotten chapter in American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**herman's March *













*A New York Times–bestselling author’s account of the devastating military campaign that broke the Confederacy’s back in the last months of the Civil War.*

In November 1864, just days after the reelection of President Abraham Lincoln, Gen. William T. Sherman vowed to “make Georgia howl.” The hero of Shiloh and his 65,000 Federal troops destroyed the great city of Atlanta, captured Savannah, and cut a wide swath of destruction through Georgia and the Carolinas on their way to Virginia. A scorched-earth campaign that continues to haunt the Southern imagination, Sherman’s “March to the Sea” and ensuing drive north was a crucial turning point in the War between the States.

Weaving together hundreds of eyewitness accounts, bestselling author Burke Davis tells the story of this infamous episode from the perspective of the Union soldiers and the Confederate men and women who stood in their path. Eloquent, heartrending, and vastly informative, _Sherman’s March_ brilliantly examines one of the most polarizing figures in American military history and offers priceless insights into the enduring legacy of the Civil War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*America's Good Terrorist: John Brown and the Harpers Ferry Raid*













A biography of John Brown, examining his failed raid on Harpers Ferry, and the part his actions played in causing the Civil War.

John Brown’s failed efforts at Harpers Ferry have left an imprint upon our history, and his story still swirls in controversy. Was he a madman who felt his violent solution to slavery was ordained by Providence or a heroic freedom fighter who tried to liberate the downtrodden slave? These polar opposite characterizations of the violent abolitionist have captivated Americans. The prevailing view from the time of the raid to well into the twentieth century—that his actions were the product of an unbalanced mind—has shifted to the idea that he committed courageous acts to undo a terrible injustice.

Despite the differences between modern terrorist acts and Brown’s own violent acts, when Brown’s characteristics are compared to the definition of terrorism as set forth by scholars of terrorism, he fits the profile. Nevertheless, today Brown is a martyred hero who gave his life attempting to terminate the evil institution of human bondage. The modern view of Brown has unintentionally made him a “good terrorist,” despite the repugnance of terrorism that makes the thought of a benevolent or good terrorist an oxymoron.

This biography covers Brown’s background and the context to his decision to carry out the raid, a detailed narrative of the raid and its consequences for both those involved and America; and an exploration of the changing characterization of Brown since his death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Malta Besieged, 1940–1942: Second World War (Campaign Chronicles)*












The heroic defense of Malta against the Axis powers is one of the most famous episodes of the Second World War. For over two years this tiny island was the key to control of the Mediterranean and it was critical to the outcome of the North African campaign. A legend has grown up around the story that has perhaps obscured the truth and the time is right, 60 years on, to look again at this traumatic period in Malta's history. David Williamson, in this thought-provoking reassessment, examines the strategy underpinning British determination to hold on to the island. He sheds new light on the motives for persisting with such a costly defense against huge odds and he explores the question of the depth of the islanders' loyalty to the British crown. His clear-sighted analysis of events takes account of the tactics employed by both sides, the political thinking and decision-making at the highest levels and the grim reality of the destruction and suffering on the ground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*W**rath in Burma (Illustrated) *












Wrath in Burma is the story of General Joseph "Vinegar Joe" Stilwell in the challenging China-Burma-India theater during World War 2. Stilwell was unrelenting and worked tirelessly to build the Chinese Army, despite severe limitations of men, supplies, support, and cooperation from his superiors. Stilwell's mission was to exert all possible pressure to make the Chinese and British fight the Japanese, and Wrath in Burma is the account of that mission, with all its treachery, courage, and eventual heartbreak.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ontgomery's Rhine River Crossing: Operation Plunder (Images of War)*













“Highly recommended . . . excellent maps, [a] large number of black and white images, and detailed coverage of the subject.” —AMPS

After the Normandy breakout, the Allies’ headlong dash east came to a halt in the autumn with the ill-fated Market Garden operation and overextended supply lines short of the Rhineland. After repulsing the Nazis’ daring Ardennes offensive, Montgomery’s and Bradley’s Army Groups cleared the Reichwald and Rhineland and closed on the Rhine.

With both sides aware of the strategic significance of this physical barrier, the stakes could not have been higher. Eisenhower’s plan involved a vast airborne assault by General Ridgway’s XV11 Airborne Corps (codename VARSITY) and the simultaneously coordinated river crossing by Monty’s 21 Army Group (codename PLUNDER) with Dempsey’s British Second Army and General William H. Simpson’s US Ninth Army. This superbly illustrated and researched book describes the March 1945 assault crossing involving naval amphibious craft, the air and artillery bombardment, and diversionary attack by the British 1st Commando brigade at Wesel. In concert with VARSITY and PLUNDER, Patton’s US Third Army Group crossed further south. As a result of this triumph of strategic planning and tactical execution, the fate of Hitler’s “Thousand Year Reich” was finally sealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**rossing the Rhine: Breaking into Nazi Germany 1944 and 1945—The Greatest Airborne Battles in History *













“The fighting spirit of Allied paratroopers comes through with exciting clarity” in this account of two separate invasions of Germany in World War II (Kirkus Reviews).

A main selection of the Military Book Club

In September 1944, as the Allies drove across Europe after Normandy, British field marshal Bernard Montgomery launched Operation Market Garden to secure the lower Rhine—Germany’s last great natural barrier in the west—and passage to Berlin. Though Allied soldiers outnumbered Germans two to one, they suffered devastating casualties and were forced to retreat.

Then, in March 1945, Montgomery orchestrated another airborne attack on the Rhine, called Operation Plunder. This time the Allies overwhelmed the German defenses, secured the eastern bank, and began their final march into the heart of the Third Reich.

Including detailed maps and personal accounts from those on both sides of the battle, this “vivid war story” examines Allied attempts to breach Germany’s borders, and illustrates how lessons learned from failure helped form the second plan of attack—and seal Germany’s defeat (Publishers Weekly).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*F**rom Makin to Bougainville: Marine Raiders in the Pacific War (Marines in World War II) (Illustrated) *












In February 1942, Lieutenant General Thomas Holcomb, the Commandant of the Marine Corps, ordered the creation of a new unit designated the 1st Marine Raider Battalion. This elite force, and its three sister battalions, went on to gain considerable fame for fighting prowess in World War II. There is more to the story of these units, however, than a simple tale of combat heroics. The inception, growth, and sudden end of the raiders reveals a great deal about the development and conduct of amphibious operations during the war, and about the challenges the Corps faced in expanding from 19,000 men to nearly a half million. The raiders also attracted more than their share of strong leaders. The resulting combination of courage, doctrine, organization, and personalities makes this one of the most interesting chapters in Marine Corps history...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*K**eeping Each Other Alive: A Vietnam War Memoir *













At the height of the Vietnam war, the U.S. Army drafted Norman Hile out of law school, trained him to be an artillery officer, and in August 1970 sent him to serve a one year combat tour in South Vietnam’s I Corps, where the war was hottest. “Keeping Each Other Alive” is Hile’s memoir of that combat tour. Quoting from letters he wrote home from the field, using photos he personally took of combat operations, and recounting his memories of that unforgettable year in war, Hile describes what it felt like to be an artillery forward observer in the field with an infantry company, and then an aerial observer in light planes and helicopters flying over enemy territory.
“Keeping Each Other Alive” is a very personal account of what one soldier endured in a war that had already been lost when he arrived to fight it. Hile recounts the terror of nighttime mortar attacks, sweltering in Vietnam’s tropical heat and humidity while carrying a heavy pack, trying to spice up C-rations, surviving a monsoon storm on a mountainside, providing aerial cover for a convoy heading to see Bob Hope’s Christmas show, and being one of the first to arrive overhead at Firebase Mary Ann to witness one of the war’s worst debacles. Hile’s memoir allows the reader to experience not just the conditions that soldiers in the Vietnam war withstood, but also crackles with flashes of insanity, pathos and humor that soldiers in that war were bound to experience while trying to keep themselves and each other alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/9/22.

Currently $2.

*O**ne Bullet Away: The Making of a Marine Officer *














The New York Times bestseller that “provides a close-up and often harrowing look at Fick’s service both in Iraq and Afghanistan” (U.S. News & World Report).

If the Marines are “the few, the proud,” Recon Marines are the fewest and the proudest. Nathaniel Fick’s career begins with a hellish summer at Quantico, after his junior year at Dartmouth. He leads a platoon in Afghanistan just after 9/11 and advances to the pinnacle—Recon— two years later, on the eve of war with Iraq. His vast skill set puts him in front of the front lines, leading twenty-two Marines into the deadliest conflict since Vietnam. He vows to bring all his men home safely, and to do so he’ll need more than his top-flight education. Fick unveils the process that makes Marine officers such legendary leaders and shares his hard-won insights into the differences between military ideals and military practice, which can mock those ideals.

In this deeply thoughtful account of what it’s like to fight on today’s front lines, Fick reveals the crushing pressure on young leaders in combat. Split-second decisions might have national consequences or horrible immediate repercussions, but hesitation isn’t an option. One Bullet Away never shrinks from blunt truths, but ultimately it is an inspiring account of mastering the art of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/10/22.

Currently $1.

*The Translocator: The Complete Saga (Translocator Trilogy)*













A revolutionary quantum teleportation device promises to bring humanity one step closer to the stars.

Until it fails. Spectacularly.

Archaeologist Eliana Fisk is ripped from Earth while the whole world watches.

She lands on a strange new world inhabited by a lost tribe of ancient Mayans. Meeting them, getting first-hand exposure to age-old customs and rituals...it seems like an archaeologist’s dream.

But what if their rituals have a darker meaning? What if the god these people pray to is no god at all?

And how in the worlds will she ever get back home?

Thus begins a pulse-pounding race against time that hurls Eliana into the great unknown, revealing ancient technologies and marvelous mysteries more outlandish than she ever imagined.

The Translocator is an action-packed sci-fi thriller perfect for fans of Stargate, The Atlantis Gene, and other archaeology-inspired science fiction adventures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*2**312 *













From the acclaimed author of New York 2140 and Red Mars, this NYT bestselling novel tells the story of a future where humanity has populated miraculous new habitats engineered across the solar system -- and the one death that triggers a precarious chain of events that could destroy it all.

The year is 2312. Scientific and technological advances have opened gateways to an extraordinary future. Earth is no longer humanity's only home; new habitats have been created throughout the solar system on moons, planets, and in between. But in this year, 2312, a sequence of events will force humanity to confront its past, its present, and its future.

The first event takes place on Mercury, on the city of Terminator, itself a miracle of engineering on an unprecedented scale. It is an unexpected death, but one that might have been foreseen. For Swan Er Hong, it is an event that will change her life. Swan was once a woman who designed worlds. Now she will be led into a plot to destroy them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ragon and Slave (The Dragonback Series) *













*Two outcasts are bound together by more than loyalty in the third Dragonback adventure from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Star Wars: Thrawn.*

Fugitive Jack Morgan and dragonlike alien Draycos have become literally inseparable. After Jack rescued him from a crash, the K’da warrior, who must have a host to survive, took residence on his back as a biomorphic tattoo, in return protecting the boy from harm. While Jack tries to clear his own name of a crime he didn’t commit, he also helps Draycos uncover a conspiracy to destroy his race.

After narrowly escaping service with a band of mercs, Jack and Draycos know that whoever wants the K’da dead was involved with a Brummga alien—brutish beings known to be tough as nails . . . and dumb as rocks.

To get more information, Jack’s “sold” into slavery on a rich Brummga estate, where he has to find out all he can from the computer system while under the cruel watch of a vicious slave master who has no problem killing the help.

It’s not going to be easy. But, as always, Draycos has his back . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*E**arth's Last Gambit: The Complete Series: (A Sci-Fi Box Set: Books 1-4)*













Get the Earth's Last Gambit Box Set, featuring all four books in this first contact series blending Hard Sci-Fi and edge-of-your-seat action. 1000+ pages of space, aliens, and mysteries you'll never believe.

Bearing Earth's hopes for deliverance from the alien threat, Jack Kildare and his fellow astronauts successfully complete the long journey to Jupiter. But someone on board is trying to sabotage the mission. As they approach the mysterious alien spaceship orbiting Europa, the crew fractures into rival factions.

Without warning, a long-range attack cripples the human ship.

Now the broken crew is the least of Jack's worries.

The alien spaceship isn't a wreck, after all.

And whoever is on board wants the humans dead.

As the mission unravels into a desperate fight for survival, Jack struggles to decode the enemy plot. If he fails, the astronauts will all perish... and so will Earth.

Buy this special edition omnibus to experience this complete Sci-Fi series from New York Times Bestseller Felix R. Savage. It's perfect for fans of Gerald M. Kilby, Iain M. Banks, and Brandon Q. Morris.

Books included in the Set:
Book 1: Freefall
Book 2: Lifeboat
Book 3: Shiplord
Book 4: Killshot


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Earth Epsilon Wars: The Complete Series: (A Military Sci-Fi Box Set: Books 0-4)*













Get the Earth Epsilon Wars Box Set, featuring all four books in the series plus a bonus novella. 1000+ pages of gritty military sci-fi, alien invasions, and time travel action.

The Only Way Home is War!

In the darkest and grimiest corners of our galaxy, Earth’s United Space Command is entrenched in a bloody and merciless war with an alien species known as the Wraith. With neither side relenting, the conflict on Epsilon 382-IV has been a costly and devastating blow to mankind’s resources, with billions dying every year.

Arriving home after a harrowing tour of duty, USC Sergeant Matt Reeves has just learned the enemy may be preparing to attack Earth again. A widower with a nine-year-old daughter, Matt doesn't need any reminding of what’s at stake. With much of Earth still in ruins, and its military forces off-world and stretched beyond capacity, there is no way mankind could survive another invasion. Teetering on the brink of defeat, the United Space Command is desperate to find some form of leverage.

Enter The Emissary Program.

Matt learns the USC have been secretly experimenting with time travel to alter the outcome of the war - and they want him to be their next guinea pig - sending him back to Washington DC, forty-eight years before the invasion. His mission: help a small team of scientists locate a brilliant virologist, whose work may hold the key to eradicating the Wraith from existence.

Can Matt and his team successfully change the future and save mankind? Or will they learn the Wraith have already altered the past and won the war?

Buy this special edition omnibus to experience this complete Military Sci-Fi series from Amazon Bestseller Terrance Mulloy. Set aside some time to dive into this epic page-turner. You’ll need it.

Books included in the Set:
Book 0: The Invasion (prequel novella)
Book 1: The Emissary
Book 2: The Defector
Book 3: The Revered
Book 4: The Soldier


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*G**OLAN: This is the Future of War (Future War) *













"If you've never read Holden before, strap in and hold on for the ride of your life" Readers' Favorite

"Engrossing, tense, and polished… Holden’s consistently fine writing will ensure that fans of the genre are entranced.” BookLife Prize

GOLAN, This is the Future of War, asks a question few want to consider. What will happen if Iran acquires nuclear weapons in the next ten years? In true Future of War style, GOLAN explores the question through the eyes of front line participants on all sides, in a conflict set ten years into the future. Featuring military tech that is on the drawing boards today and characters you won’t easily forget, GOLAN throws the reader straight into the center of a nuclear storm and doesn’t ease up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**merican War *













*NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A second American Civil War, a devastating plague, and one family caught deep in the middle—this gripping debut novel asks what might happen if America were to turn its most devastating policies and deadly weapons upon itself. From the author of What Strange Paradise

"Powerful ... as haunting a postapocalyptic universe as Cormac McCarthy [created] in The Road." —The New York Times*

Sarat Chestnut, born in Louisiana, is only six when the Second American Civil War breaks out in 2074. But even she knows that oil is outlawed, that Louisiana is half underwater, and that unmanned drones fill the sky. When her father is killed and her family is forced into Camp Patience for displaced persons, she begins to grow up shaped by her particular time and place. But not everyone at Camp Patience is who they claim to be. Eventually Sarat is befriended by a mysterious functionary, under whose influence she is turned into a deadly instrument of war. The decisions that she makes will have tremendous consequences not just for Sarat but for her family and her country, rippling through generations of strangers and kin alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**aised in Fire (Demon Days, Vampire Nights World Book 2) *













The exciting continuation of the Top 10 Amazon Store Bestseller by Wall Street Journal Bestselling author, K.F. Breene!

It is a common truth in my life that when it rains, it pours.

The killings that once plagued New Orleans are cropping up again in Seattle. The local office is stumped. I’m called out to lend a fresh set of eyes, and my unique magical touch.

It’s only when I get there that I realize the Seattle office isn’t stumped at all.

They’re being silenced by the Mages’ Guild, a corrupt magical institution that doesn't want word to get out of what is plaguing the city. Worse, news of my magic might’ve slipped down to the underworld, hitting the ears of some extremely powerful demons.

What I thought was a routine murder investigation turns into a fight for my life. With the help of Darius, my stalker elder vampire, and my dual-mage side kicks, I somehow have to dodge the Guild in order to stop one of the most powerful demons I’ve ever encountered. If I don’t? It’ll escape back down below with proof of what I really am.

My life hangs in the balance, and this time, I can't see a way out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Distance Between Us: A Memoir*













In this inspirational and unflinchingly honest memoir, acclaimed author Reyna Grande describes her childhood torn between the United States and Mexico, and shines a light on the experiences, fears, and hopes of those who choose to make the harrowing journey across the border.

Reyna Grande vividly brings to life her tumultuous early years in this “compelling...unvarnished, resonant” (BookPage) story of a childhood spent torn between two parents and two countries. As her parents make the dangerous trek across the Mexican border to “El Otro Lado” (The Other Side) in pursuit of the American dream, Reyna and her siblings are forced into the already overburdened household of their stern grandmother. When their mother at last returns, Reyna prepares for her own journey to “El Otro Lado” to live with the man who has haunted her imagination for years, her long-absent father.

Funny, heartbreaking, and lyrical, The Distance Between Us poignantly captures the confusion and contradictions of childhood, reminding us that the joys and sorrows we experience are imprinted on the heart forever, calling out to us of those places we first called home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*H**ow We Fight for Our Lives: A Memoir *













*From award-winning poet Saeed Jones, How We Fight for Our Lives—winner of the Kirkus Prize and the Stonewall Book Award—is a “moving, bracingly honest memoir” (The New York Times Book Review) written at the crossroads of sex, race, and power.

One of the best books of the year as selected by The New York Times; The Washington Post; NPR; Time; The New Yorker; O, The Oprah Magazine; Harper’s Bazaar; Elle; BuzzFeed; Goodreads; and many more.*

“People don’t just happen,” writes Saeed Jones. “We sacrifice former versions of ourselves. We sacrifice the people who dared to raise us. The ‘I’ it seems doesn’t exist until we are able to say, ‘I am no longer yours.’”

Haunted and haunting, _How We Fight for Our Lives _is a stunning coming-of-age memoir about a young, black, gay man from the South as he fights to carve out a place for himself, within his family, within his country, within his own hopes, desires, and fears. Through a series of vignettes that chart a course across the American landscape, Jones draws readers into his boyhood and adolescence—into tumultuous relationships with his family, into passing flings with lovers, friends, and strangers. Each piece builds into a larger examination of race and queerness, power and vulnerability, love and grief: a portrait of what we all do _for_ one another—and _to_ one another—as we fight to become ourselves.

An award-winning poet, Jones has developed a style that’s as beautiful as it is powerful—a voice that’s by turns a river, a blues, and a nightscape set ablaze. _How We Fight for Our Lives_ is a one-of-a-kind memoir and a book that cements Saeed Jones as an essential writer for our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Optimism over Despair: On Capitalism, Empire, and Social Change*













*“From meditations on human nature to strategic advice for the Trump era, Chomsky remains the thinker who shaped a generation, a beacon of hope” (Sarah Jaffe, host of Belabored)*

This volume offers readers a concise and accessible introduction to the ideas of Noam Chomsky, described by the _New York Time _ as “arguably the most important intellectual alive.”

In these recent, wide-ranging interviews, conducted for _Truthout_ by C. J. Polychroniou, Chomsky discusses his views on the “war on terror” and the rise of neoliberalism, the refugee crisis and cracks in the European Union, prospects for a just peace in Israel/Palestine, the rise of the Black Lives Matter movement, the dysfunctional US electoral system, the grave danger posed to humanity by the climate crisis, and the hopes, prospects, and challenges of building a movement for radical change.

“A must read in these troubling times . . . This is an excellent collection of interviews that highlights Chomsky’s encyclopedic knowledge of the key issues of our day and his unwavering criticism of the regime of the global 1%.” —Deepa Kumar, author of _Islamophobia and the Politics of Empire_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*B**ig Summer: A Novel *













*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“Sexy and satisfying, Big Summer is the perfect quarantine read.” —USA TODAY

“The beach read to end all beach reads.” —Entertainment Weekly

“Big fun, and then some. It’s empowering and surprising—a reminder to put down the phone and enjoy each moment for what it is.” —The Washington Post

A deliciously funny, remarkably poignant, and simply unputdownable novel about the power of friendship, the lure of frenemies, and the importance of making peace with yourself through all life’s ups and downs. From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Good in Bed and Best Friends Forever, Big Summer is the perfect escape with one of the most lovable heroines to come to the page in years.*

Six years after the fight that ended their friendship, Daphne Berg is shocked when Drue Cavanaugh walks back into her life, looking as lovely and successful as ever, with a massive favor to ask. Daphne hasn’t spoken one word to Drue in all this time—she doesn’t even hate-follow her ex-best friend on social media—so when Drue asks if she will be her maid-of-honor at the society wedding of the summer, Daphne is rightfully speechless.

Drue was always the one who had everything—except the ability to hold onto friends. Meanwhile, Daphne’s no longer the same self-effacing sidekick she was back in high school. She’s built a life that she loves, including a growing career as a plus-size Instagram influencer. Letting glamorous, seductive Drue back into her life is risky, but it comes with an invitation to spend a weekend in a waterfront Cape Cod mansion. When Drue begs and pleads and dangles the prospect of cute single guys, Daphne finds herself powerless as ever to resist her friend’s siren song.

A sparkling novel about the complexities of female relationships, the pitfalls of living out loud and online, and the resilience of the human heart, _Big Summer_ is a witty, moving story about family, friendship, and figuring out what matters most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Royal Wulff Murders: A Novel (Sean Stranahan Mysteries Book 1)*













The first novel in the clever and fast-paced Sean Stranahan Mystery Series.

When a fishing guide reels in the body of a young man on the Madison, the Holy Grail of Montana trout rivers, Sheriff Martha Ettinger suspects foul play. It's not just the stick jammed into the man's eye that draws her attention; it's the Royal Wulff trout fly stuck in his bloated lower lip. Following her instincts, Ettinger soon finds herself crossing paths with Montana newcomer Sean Stranahan.

Fly fisher, painter, and has-been private detective, Stranahan left a failed marriage and lackluster career to drive to Montana, where he lives in an art studio decorated with fly-tying feathers and mouse droppings. With more luck catching fish than clients, Stranahan is completely captivated when Southern siren Velvet Lafayette walks into his life, intent on hiring his services to find her missing brother. The clues lead Stranahan and Ettinger back to Montana's Big Business: fly fishing. Where there's money, there's bound to be crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $4.

*The Inspector Graham Mysteries: Books 1-4 (Inspector Graham Collection Book 1)*













★★★★★ *“Solid proof that a book can rely on good storytelling and good writing without needing blood or sex.”*

Have you met Inspector David Graham? Why not pick up this special offer (and a cup of tea) and get acquainted!

Graham is a Detective Inspector with London’s Metropolitan police force. He’s a career police officer, an educated, reserved, thoughtful, some might say, complex man.

He has suffered tragedy in his life that serves to exaggerate his more introspective characteristics and, like many of us, has to look his demons in the eye from time to time and make tough choices.

This box set contains the first four mysteries in this bestselling series:

*The Case of the Screaming Beauty:* Detective Inspector Graham is still reeling from a tragedy of his own when he is called in to investigate a murder at the prestigious Lavender Bed and Breakfast. It has a rich, Tudor atmosphere, an enviously manicured lawn… And a deadly problem.

*The Case of the Hidden Flame:* Inspector David Graham is hoping for peace and quiet when he leaves city life behind for a quaint island village — but a suspicious death soon derails his plans. Will eccentric characters, roiling sea undercurrents, and deceptive coincidences unravel to reveal the secrets of his latest mystery?

*The Case of the Fallen Hero:* As he walks around the imposing Orgueil castle, Graham’s peaceful life comes to a shuddering halt when he finds a woman kneeling beside the body of a stricken man. Does the castle hold clues to the puzzle?

*The Case of the Broken Doll:* A missing girl. A broken doll. Dark, deviant secrets. What the inspector finds as he investigates rocks the town, stirring memories long buried and forgotten. There are painful truths to face. Can he uncover what happened? Could the missing schoolgirl still be alive?

*This murder mystery series contains no profanity or graphic descriptions of sex or violence.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**n Ace and A Pair (A Dead Cold Mystery Book 1) *












Detective John Stone of the NYPD has the best arrest record in the 43rd precinct. But he’s a dinosaur who belongs to another age. Detective Carmen Dehan has such a bad attitude that nobody at the precinct can stomach her. Captain Jennifer Cuevas wants them both out of the way and thinks they make a perfect pair. So she gives them the Cold Cases file – the cases nobody gives a damn about. She has no idea just how hot a cold case can get. Ten years back Nelson Hernandez and his four cousins were playing poker in a dive at Hunts Point. Somebody came in, blew them away and beheaded and castrated Nelson, leaving his head and his balls on the table. There was no shortage of suspects, the Jersey Mob, the Triads from Manhattan, or the 43rds own bent cop, Mick Harragan. But nobody was ever charged, and the night of the murder Mick Harragan went missing with Nelson’s wife, Maria. Now Stone and Dehan plan to find him – whatever the consequences…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*K**nife Edge (A Dead Cold Mystery Book 27) *













_*Two crime scenes, two multiple murders.*_

Two multiple murders that had too much in common to be mere coincidence.

Cherise Brown, her small daughter Shevron, her husband Earl. The only survivor, eight year-old Leroy who witnessed the whole thing. His story, that his father broke his sister’s neck, his mother stabbed his father in the back and his dad, before dying, in a kind of berserker rage, took the knife and killed his mother.

Four years later Leroy Brown is murdered along with his adoptive sister, Lea. He is stabbed in the back, while his sister’s throat is cut, in a tool shed in the back yard of his adoptive family. The only survivor, his adoptive brother, Marcus Mitchell, now trapped in a catatonic depression, unable to move or speak, unable to tell anybody his story.

When the mysterious Sonia Laplant brings new evidence, and Stone and Dehan begin to investigate, they soon discover that not only are the two murders intimately linked, they are impossible to explain. Because the killer simply could not have been there…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Good Detective (A P.T. Marsh Novel Book 1) *













*A New York Times Book Review Top 10 Crime Novel for the Year

"John McMahon is one of those rare writers who seem to have sprung out of nowhere. His first novel, The Good Detective, which is pretty much perfect, features a decent if flawed hero battling personal troubles while occupied with a murder case of great consequence to his community."--New York Times Book Review

Introducing Detective P.T. Marsh in a swift and bruising debut where Elmore Leonard's staccato prose meets Greg Iles' Southern settings.

How can you solve a crime if you've killed the prime suspect?*

Detective P.T. Marsh was a rising star on the police force of Mason Falls, Georgia--until his wife and young son died in an accident. Since that night, he's lost the ability to see the line between smart moves and disastrous decisions. Such as when he agrees to help out a woman by confronting her abusive boyfriend. When the next morning he gets called to the scene of his newest murder case, he is stunned to arrive at the house of the very man he beat up the night before. He could swear the guy was alive when he left, but can he be sure? What's certain is that his fingerprints are all over the crime scene.

The trouble is only beginning. When the dead body of a black teenager is found in a burned-out field with a portion of a blackened rope around his neck, P.T. realizes he might have killed the number-one suspect of this horrific crime.

Amid rising racial tension and media scrutiny, P.T. uncovers something sinister at the heart of the boy's murder--a conspiracy leading all the way back to the time of the Civil War. Risking everything to unravel the puzzle even as he fights his own personal demons, P.T. races headlong toward an incendiary and life-altering showdown.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*L**ose Your Breath: An absolutely gripping short-read thriller (Detectives Kane and Alton) *













Introducing David Kane: fearless and unstoppable, he will do whatever it takes to find justice. The completely gripping short-read telling his journey from Black Ops to the Montanan small town of Black Rock Falls.

She pulls the door of her office closed and hurries over to her beaten-up old Toyota parked in a deserted alley. Slipping into the driver’s seat, she checks the rear-view mirror, and her heart stops. Staring back at her are the dark eyes of a stranger. She opens her mouth to scream, but it’s already too late…

When secretary Annie Parkes is snatched from the street outside of her workplace, David Kane is tasked with finding her. Strong, highly skilled, and secretive, he’s a loner and an outsider; the only man the military trust to find Annie before her kidnappers make good on their promise to kill her.

But as Kane pulls Annie from a derelict building, gunshots ringing through the deserted streets around them, he realizes rescuing her is just the beginning. He needs to keep her close to find out who is behind her capture, and to keep her safe.

Hiding out in a remote part of town, Kane feels the walls he put up around himself many years ago begin to slip in front of Annie. Could she be more than just a job? With an old enemy hot on his tail, showing any weakness could be fatal—but when Annie is dragged back into danger once again, could he already be too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Through the Wall: The absolute creepiest, jaw-dropping psychological thriller: The creepiest, bestselling psychological thriller of 2020*













*Lexie’s got the perfect life. And someone else wants it…*

Lexie loves her home. She feels safe and secure in it – and loved, thanks to her boyfriend Tom.

But recently, something’s not been quite right. A book out of place. A wardrobe door left open. A set of keys going missing…

Tom thinks Lexie’s going mad – but then, he’s away more often than he’s at home nowadays, so he wouldn’t understand.

Because Lexie isn’t losing it. She knows there’s someone out there watching her. And, deep down, she knows there’s nothing she can do to make them stop…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**anger in Numbers *













On the edge of the Everglades, an eerie crime scene sets off an investigation that sends two agents deep into a world of corrupted faith, greed and deadly secrets.

A ritualistic murder on the side of a remote road brings in the Florida state police. Special Agent Amy Larson has never seen worse, and there are indications that this killing could be just the beginning. The crime draws the attention of the FBI in the form of Special Agent Hunter Forrest, a man with insider knowledge of how violent cults operate, and a man who might never be able to escape his own past.

The rural community is devastated by the death in their midst, but people know more than they are saying. As Amy and Hunter join forces, every lead takes them further into the twisted beliefs of a dangerous group that will stop at nothing to see their will done.

Doomsday preppers and small-town secrets collide in this sultry, twisty page-turning thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**apture (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 5)*













Following the events in Saving Paris, U. S. Army Ranger Sgt. Tom Dunn and his squad are still assigned to General George S. Patton’s Third Army as it continues to roar across France in pursuit of the German Army. In the fifth book in the series, Dunn crosses the Meuse River, and fights his way toward the Moselle River, only thirty miles from the German border, and the last natural barrier in France.

Meanwhile, in the middle of the night, Sgt. Malcolm Saunders and his squad of British Commandos parachute into Belgium in advance of General Bernard Montgomery’s Army to disrupt and intercept German General Karl von Runstedt’s radio messages.

Desperate to stop the American advance, the German Army puts up fierce resistance at the Moselle River, endangering the crossing and Patton’s advance. Suddenly, Dunn is thrust into a new role. Outnumbered by the Germans, can Dunn adapt to the changing battlefield events and overcome the odds to win the day?

Blending historical events with fiction, Munsterman’s gripping WWII action thriller, Capture, takes us deep inside life and death for soldiers on both sides of the front lines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**S Assassins (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 12) *













President Franklin D. Roosevelt and Prime Minister Winston Churchill agree to meet each other on the Mediterranean Sea’s island of Sardinia. They have no idea the Nazi SS knows all about it.

Meanwhile, the 15th Air Force, based in Italy, discovers that the Germans have installed a new, high range and extremely accurate radar system in the Alps right on the flight path the bombers use on their way deep into Germany. It will provide early warning to the Luftwaffe and there are hundreds of newly installed flak cannons there as well. U.S. Army Master Sergeant Tom Dunn and his squad of lethal Rangers are tasked with destroying the radar site, which is located on a mountain peak 7,000 feet high.

Intelligence discovers that the Germans are using two Swedish flagged cargo ships to refuel and rearm their U-Boats, which are still running amok in the North Atlantic. British Commando Sergeant Major Malcolm Saunders and his squad are to travel to the neutral country, board the ships, and sink them. And, of course, escape.

The private conference between Roosevelt and Churchill to detail the rest of the war in Europe, where the Allies are making good progress against the Germans, is underway.

Allied Intelligence learns that a sizable German force has secretly landed on the island with orders to assassinate both the president and prime minister. Because it’s too late to move them from their thought-to-be-secret villa, Dunn and Saunders, having recently returned from their earlier missions, are suddenly cast into the role of a head of state protection detail, joining the U.S. Secret Service and Churchill’s famed bodyguards. Can the two men set up a defense at the villa in time to save the lives of the two most powerful leaders of the free western world?

In SS Assassins, book twelve of the Sgt. Dunn Novel series, Munsterman masterfully blends history with fiction and provides readers with an action-packed can’t-put-it-down paced novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**heme Planet (A Novel of the Anarchy Book 1) *












It's better than sex! It's better than drugs! If you haven't been sick yet, you soon will be...Welcome to Theme Planet, an entire alien world of insane rides, excessive hedonism and dangerous adventure. Theme Planet is the No. 1 destination for fun-seeking holidaymakers Galaxy-Wide! Dexter Colls is a policeman from earth, enjoying the holiday planet with his beautiful wife and young daughters. But when his family goes missing, he stumbles onto a deadly conspiracy. Amba Miskalov is an Anarchy Android, an assassin fitted with a v4.7 KillChip - beautiful, merciless and deadly. Sent to the planet on a dangerous assassination mission, she will discover the truth at the core of Theme Planet. This is the first volume of an exciting new series from innovative SF author Andy Remic, writer of the action-packed Combat K adventures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**oxicity - A Novel of the Anarchy*













Welcome to Manna – the utopian galaxy where all races exist in harmony. Ruled by Shamans, perfect alien machines, Manna is a place of wisdom, technology and art. On the edge of the galaxy, away from romantic holiday cruises, hides Toxicity, a reprocessing planet run by The Greenstar Company and dealing with all Manna’s waste – there’s no poison The Company will not “recycle.”

Jenni Xi, ECO Terrorist, is fighting a cleanup war against The Company. When a sabotage goes horribly wrong, she learns the future of the planet, and it’s far worse than she ever dreamed. Svoolzard Koolimax – poet, swashbuckler, bon viveur – is Guest of Honour on a Masters Cruise when a violent attack leaves his Cruiser crashed in the polluted seas. Horace is a torture model Anarchy Android, known simply as The Dentist. Horace works for The Company. Soon, these three very different people will meet – and the fate of Manna will change forever...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**rom a Certain Point of View: The Empire Strikes Back (Star Wars)*













NATIONAL BESTSELLER • Celebrate the legacy of The Empire Strikes Back with this exciting reimagining of the timeless film featuring new perspectives from forty acclaimed authors. 

On May 21, 1980, Star Wars became a true saga with the release of The Empire Strikes Back. In honor of the fortieth anniversary, forty storytellers re-create an iconic scene from The Empire Strikes Back through the eyes of a supporting character, from heroes and villains, to droids and creatures. From a Certain Point of View features contributions by bestselling authors and trendsetting artists:

• Austin Walker explores the unlikely partnership of bounty hunters Dengar and IG-88 as they pursue Han Solo.
• Hank Green chronicles the life of a naturalist caring for tauntauns on the frozen world of Hoth.
• Tracy Deonndelves into the dark heart of the Dagobah cave where Luke confronts a terrifying vision.
• Martha Wells reveals the world of the Ugnaught clans who dwell in the depths of Cloud City.
• Mark Oshiro recounts the wampa's tragic tale of loss and survival.
• Seth Dickinson interrogates the cost of serving a ruthless empire aboard the bridge of a doomed Imperial starship.

Plus more hilarious, heartbreaking, and astonishing tales from:
Tom Angleberger, Sarwat Chadda, S. A. Chakraborty, Mike Chen, Adam Christopher, Katie Cook, Zoraida Córdova, Delilah S. Dawson, Alexander Freed, Jason Fry, Christie Golden, Rob Hart, Lydia Kang, Michael Kogge, R. F. Kuang, C. B. Lee, Mackenzi Lee, John Jackson Miller, Michael Moreci, Daniel José Older, Amy Ratcliffe, Beth Revis, Lilliam Rivera, Cavan Scott, Emily Skrutskie, Karen Strong, Anne Toole, Catherynne M. Valente, Django Wexler, Kiersten White, Gary Whitta, Brittany N. Williams, Charles Yu, Jim Zub

All participating authors have generously forgone any compensation for their stories. Instead, their proceeds will be donated to First Book—a leading nonprofit that provides new books, learning materials, and other essentials to educators and organizations serving children in need. To further celebrate the launch of this book and both companies’ longstanding relationships with First Book, Penguin Random House will donate $100,000 to First Book and Disney/Lucasfilm will donate 100,000 children’s books—valued at $1,000,000—to support First Book and their mission of providing equal access to quality education.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Vatican's Final Secret (James Dieter Book 3) *













*95% POSITIVE RATING on Goodreads*! 

_"Perfect for fans of Baldacci, Clancy, Flynn, Ludlum, Brown, Higgins, Berry, and Cussler." *Goodreads*
_
This novel is a follow-on to _The Vatican's Last Secret (James Dieter Book 1) and The Vatican's Deadly Secret (James Dieter Book 2). _

During the chaos of World War II Vatican Agents managed to steal the Amber Room from its Nazi handlers.

Their theft succeeded beyond their wildest expectations -- _or so they thought._

Now their 80-year-old secret is in danger of unraveling.

In this fast-paced thriller, Hezbollah, Mossad, The Vatican, and MI-6 are all in a race against time as they desperately hunt for James Dieter (retired Navy SEAL), and his wife, Nora (investigative journalist), seeking to uncover the darkest secret tied to the Second World War. *The Vatican's Final Secret*_._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Scots: A Genetic Journey*













This unique “fusion of science and the physical history” traces the story of the Scots through their DNA (Sunday Herald).

An almost limitless archive of our history lies hidden inside our bodies, and this book traces the ancient story of Scotland from that scientific viewpoint. The mushrooming of genetic studies, of DNA analysis, is rewriting history in spectacular fashion.

In Scotland: A Genetic Journey, Alistair Moffat explores the history that is printed on our genes, and in a remarkable new approach, uncovers the detail of where Scots are from, where they have journeyed, and who they are—and in so doing, vividly colors in a DNA map of Scotland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Internal Enemy: Slavery and War in Virginia, 1772-1832: Slavery and War in Virginia, 1772–1832*













*Winner of the Pulitzer Prize for History

Finalist for the National Book Award

Finalist for the Los Angeles Times Book Prize



"Impressively researched and beautifully crafted…a brilliant account of slavery in Virginia during and after the Revolution." —Mark M. Smith, Wall Street Journal*


Frederick Douglass recalled that slaves living along Chesapeake Bay longingly viewed sailing ships as "freedom’s swift-winged angels." In 1813 those angels appeared in the bay as British warships coming to punish the Americans for declaring war on the empire. Over many nights, hundreds of slaves paddled out to the warships seeking protection for their families from the ravages of slavery. The runaways pressured the British admirals into becoming liberators. As guides, pilots, sailors, and marines, the former slaves used their intimate knowledge of the countryside to transform the war. They enabled the British to escalate their onshore attacks and to capture and burn Washington, D.C. Tidewater masters had long dreaded their slaves as "an internal enemy." By mobilizing that enemy, the war ignited the deepest fears of Chesapeake slaveholders. It also alienated Virginians from a national government that had neglected their defense. Instead they turned south, their interests aligning more and more with their section.


In 1820 Thomas Jefferson observed of sectionalism: "Like a firebell in the night [it] awakened and filled me with terror. I considered it at once the knell of the union." The notes of alarm in Jefferson's comment speak of the fear aroused by the recent crisis over slavery in his home state. His vision of a cataclysm to come proved prescient. Jefferson's startling observation registered a turn in the nation’s course, a pivot from the national purpose of the founding toward the threat of disunion. Drawn from new sources, Alan Taylor's riveting narrative re-creates the events that inspired black Virginians, haunted slaveholders, and set the nation on a new and dangerous course.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**irborne Warfare (Illustrated) *












General "Jumpin' Jim" Gavin shared the risks of all his men of the 82nd Airborne Division, parachuting into enemy territory, often only armed with his GI issue rifle. His Airborne Warfare outlines in fascinating detail the conception, birth, training, and ultimate deployment of the first paratroopers who descended on Europe in 1944 with devastating results for the Wehrmacht and its patrolling Panzer divisions. General Gavin had been at the forefront advancing the use of airborne troops in the US army, writing the first field manual for their combat long before World War 2. His memoirs provide an essential eyewitness glimpse into the origins of airborne operations, as well as a unique perspective on the contribution made by paratroopers during World War 2.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*M**ission Beyond Darkness *













When the pilots flew from the carriers of the Task Force 58 they knew they had little hope of returning to their ships.

Given that there was only seventy-five minutes of daylight left, they had little fuel, and they were flying into the middle of the world’s biggest ocean to attack the damaged but still dangerous Japanese fleet, it is little wonder that many of them were pessimistic about their chances.

Yet this is exactly what sixty-four men did in the twilight hours of June 19th, 1944.

Not one of the pilots or their crew hesitated as they got into their planes.

“They did what their commanders and their country told them to do. They carried out a ‘mission beyond darkness.’” Robert M. Citino, Navy Times

Mission Beyond Darkness by Lt. Commander J. Bryan III records in fascinating detail one of the most remarkable missions that place during the war in the Pacific.

Rather relying on second-hand accounts Byran explains this his work is completely authentic as it “is derived wholly from narratives by the survivors, from statements by officers and men of the Lexington’s company”.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B-29 Superfortress (Annotated): The Plane that Won the War*












_B-29 Superfortress: The Plane that Won the War_ is the definitive account of the crucial role played by the B-29 bomber during World War II. Author Gene Gurney takes the reader from the superplane’s inception, test flights and production to its combat deployments and its ultimate purpose of dropping the atomic bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*O**ne Damned Island After Another (Illustrated): The Saga of the Seventh*












Clive Howard and Joe Whitley were both sergeants and served as correspondents for the Seventh Air Force during World War 2. The men of the Seventh were forced to fly the longest missions in any theater of war, entirely over water and, at first, without fighter escort. They fought at Midway, Guadalcanal, Tarawa, Kwajalein, Eniwetok, Truk, Saipan, Palau, the Philippines, Iwo Jima, and finally Tokyo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/10/22.

Currently $2.

*S**econd World War Infantry Tactics: The European Theatre *












The 'poor bloody infantry' do the dirty front-line work of war. It bears the brunt of the fighting and often suffers disproportionately in combat in comparison with the other armed forces. Yet the history of infantry tactics is too rarely studied and often misunderstood. Stephen Bull, in this in-depth account, concentrates on the fighting methods of the infantry of the Second World War. He focuses on the infantry theory and the combat experience of the British, German, and American armies. His close analysis of the rules of engagement, the tactical manuals, the training and equipment is balanced by vivid descriptions of the tactics as they were tested in action. These operational examples show how infantry tactics on all sides developed as the war progressed, and they give a telling insight into the realities of infantry warfare. This accessible and wide-ranging survey is a fascinating introduction to the fighting methods of the opposing ground forces as they confronted each other on the European battlefields of 70 years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/11/22.

Currently $2.

*D**halgren *













Nebula Award Finalist: Reality unravels in a Midwestern town in this sci-fi epic by the acclaimed author of Babel-17. Includes a foreword by William Gibson.

A young half–Native American known as the Kid has hitchhiked from Mexico to the midwestern city Bellona—only something is wrong there . . . In Bellona, the shattered city, a nameless cataclysm has left reality unhinged. Into this desperate metropolis steps the Kid, his fist wrapped in razor-sharp knives, to write, to love, to wound.

So begins Dhalgren, Samuel R. Delany’s masterwork, which in 1975 opened a new door for what science fiction could mean. A labyrinth of a novel, it raises questions about race, sexuality, identity, and art, but gives no easy answers, in a city that reshapes itself with each step you take . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Outcast Starship: The Complete Series (Books 1-9) (Complete Series Box Sets)*













*"Like Buck Rogers on steroids!"*
INCLUDES A PREVIEW OF THE _STARS DARK_ SERIES!

*Over 2,000 pages of nonstop action!* Two decades after he was banished from his homeworld for a disaster that still haunts him, Eli Bryce and his crew of unrepentant troublemakers struggle to survive on the edges of the galaxy.

But when they rescue a near-dead castaway with an impossible secret, everything changes.

Soon, the greatest conspiracy in the galaxy is unfolding around them and they have no choice but to fight.

But what can one ship full of outcasts do to save Earth and the rest of the galaxy from annihilation?

_More than anyone could imagine._

Includes all 9 books in the Outcast Starship series:

_Annihilation_
_Vengeance_
_Deception_
_Damnation_
_Onslaught_
_Infliction_
_Reckoning_
_Invasion_
_Salvation_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*War Fleet: The Complete Series (Books 1-5) (Complete Series Box Sets)*













*ONE SHIP. ONE DISCOVERY. NO GOING BACK.

Overseeing a mining operation in the middle of nowhere* on a warship with more bark than bite, Captain Frank Olsen has a problem.

A chance discovery has suddenly thrown his dig into the galactic spotlight and every power in the region, both friend and foe, is descending on Olsen's location.

It's soon clear that what they've found isn't just a curiosity. It's something far more sinister.

As Olsen struggles to hold the line, a new alien race appears and the balance of power in the galaxy begins to shift.

With time running out and help light-years away, it's up to Olsen, his aging ship and an inexperienced crew to stop a disaster that threatens to wipe out humanity.

_*War Fleet: The Complete Series* is a non-stop thrill ride that will leave military science fiction fans hungry for more!_

Included in this box set:


_Resistance_
_Planet Siege_
_Fugitives_
_Conspiracy_
_Revolution_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Collected Stories of Arthur C. Clarke *













*Six decades of fascinating stories from the legendary “colossus of science fiction” and creator of 2001: A Space Odyssey gathered in one compendium (The New Yorker).*

Arthur C. Clarke, along with H. G. Wells, Isaac Asimov, and Robert A. Heinlein, was a definitive voice in twentieth century science fiction. A prophetic thinker, undersea explorer, and “one of the true geniuses of our time,” Clarke not only won the highest science fiction honors, the Nebula and Hugo Awards, but also received nominations for an Academy Award and the Nobel Peace Prize, and was knighted for his services to literature (Ray Bradbury).

Now, more than one hundred works of the sci-fi master’s short fiction are available in the “single-author collection of the decade” (_Booklist, _starred review). This definitive edition includes early work such as “Rescue Party” and “The Lion of Comarre,” classics like “The Nine Billion Names of God” and “The Sentinel” (which was the kernel of the later novel and movie, _2001: A Space Odyssey_), and later works including “A Meeting with Medusa” and “The Hammer of God.”

Encapsulating one of the great science fiction careers of all time, this immense volume “displays the author’s fertile imagination and irrepressible enthusiasm for both good storytelling and impeccable science” (_Library Journal_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he City Where We Once Lived: A Novel *













“Barnes has constructed an intricate apocalyptic world that frighteningly mirrors present-day reality.”—Shelf Awareness, starred review

In a near future where climate change has severely affected weather and agriculture, the North End of an unnamed city has long been abandoned in favor of the neighboring South End. Aside from the scavengers steadily stripping the empty city to its bones, only a few thousand people remain, content to live quietly among the crumbling metropolis. Many, like the narrator, are there to try to escape the demons of their past. He spends his time observing and recording the decay around him, attempting to bury memories of what he has lost.

But it eventually becomes clear that things are unraveling elsewhere as well, as strangers, violent and desperate alike, begin to appear in the North End, spreading word of social and political deterioration in the South End and beyond. Faced with a growing disruption to his isolated life, the narrator discovers within himself a surprising need to resist losing the home he has created in this empty place. He and the rest of the citizens of the North End must choose whether to face outsiders as invaders or welcome them as neighbors.

The City Where We Once Lived is a haunting novel of the near future that combines a prescient look at how climate change and industrial flight will shape our world with a deeply personal story of one man running from his past. In lean, spare prose, Eric Barnes brings into sharp focus questions of how we come to call a place home and what is our capacity for violence when that home becomes threatened.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Variant Series Box Set: The Complete Dystopian Series - Books 1-7*













*The Bestselling Dystopian Epic, Variant - the Complete Series of 7 Books - available for the first time in a single box set!*




*All Variants live by one rule - you run, you hide…or you die.*

Ever since the disappearance of her father, Paige Adler has been hiding in the system. She spends her days packing ration boxes, and her nights on the hunt, secretly seeking justice against those who prey on her people.

Just like her father once did.

One night, when tracking a killer, Paige stumbles upon something far bigger than her own personal vendetta…

In the shadows of the city, the Resistance still lingers, all but destroyed fifteen years before. Her father once fought for them, and it cost him his life. Now, they want Paige to join them too.

Drawn in by a handsome but mysterious Variant, Paige soon discovers that the enemy is building a secret weapon, one that could destroy not only the Resistance, but all Variants, once and for all.

In order to survive, they have to fight. And Paige, her powers, and her past, might just be the key to the future…

Included in this collection:

1. Variant
2. Initiate
3. Survivor
4. Pathfinder
5. Legend
6. Prodigy
7. Worldkiller


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**lack Autumn: Surviving the Crash (The Black Autumn Series Book 1)*













A Special Forces commando returns home from combat to America on the edge of apocalypse. He and his family land a gig running security for a wealthy clan of survivors, yet most of the group struggles to make peace with the sudden death of modern sensibilities and woke culture.

Can a few salty warfighters convince plastic surgeons, realtors and human resource managers that they must pick up their guns and fight or their families will die?

Green Beret, Jeff Kirkham, and his buddies think they're locked and loaded for yet another war, but nothing can prepare them for the runaway violence of America after a cascade of terrorism, government blunder and Facebook nastiness strips away the urban dreamscape.

At what point do everyday people turn the corner and become warriors?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*White Wasteland: A Black Autumn Saga (The Black Autumn Series Book 5)*













_*Black Autumn drove them to the edge of oblivion, but that was before the winter set in… *_

December descends on a broken nation, and the Homestead survival clan trembles beneath a tide of human suffering crashing at the gates of their mountain refuge. A fanatical warlord arises and drives the Mormons* of the Rocky Mountains toward civil war.
  
While threats surge around the Homestead, Special Forces veterans and civilian fighters face a moral collapse at home, as the founder of the community struggles with personal demons, and a secretive group of women follow their hearts into uncharted waters.   Strange visions, precarious faith and troubled dreams gnaw at the Homestead’s survival. Is their salvation hiding in the dim corners of their nightmares?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*H**onor Road: A Black Autumn Saga (The Black Autumn Series Book 6)*













Can a man's honor survive while everything around him dies?
The sequel to Black Autumn Travelers,; three men dangle over the abyss of lost civilization, two months after the collapse.

Army Ranger Mat Best scrambles to defend the Tennessee town that struggled and failed to save his love, Caroline, from the ravages of gangrene. He stands between her orphaned brother, William, the town and tens of thousands of feral urbanites starving to strip the town bare.

Seventeen-year-old Sage Ross flees a charred and broken farm in western Washington state. He faces a perilous, winter mountain climb, then a chain of impossible choices that he must brook before continuing his homeward journey to Salt Lake City, Utah.

Cameron Stewart, the insecure family man surviving on luck and fury, flees a black-hearted polygamist enclave in northern Arizona with his family, then drops them into the gristmill of starvation. Hunger takes them down dark roads, and Cameron commits foul acts in the midst of his delirium. Will his wife and children pay the ultimate price for his dishonor?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*M**idlife Bounty Hunter: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel (The Forty Proof Series Book 1) *













*When divorce comes your way, don't let the ex get you down. Get ready for a whole new laugh-out-loud adventure. Because life is just beginning . . . as a midlife bounty hunter of the supernatural!

# 1 in Women's Fantasy Fiction!
#1 in Fantasy & Futuristic Romance
# 1 New releases Werewolf and Shifter Romance*

One day I’m married, living in Seattle, and magic isn’t real.

The next, I’m divorced and living in the guest room of my ex’s hotter- than-sin cousin’s place in Savannah . . . and talking to an animated skeleton named Robert.

I have to admit, Robert isn’t my worst date.

At forty-one, I didn’t think I’d be starting over. But I’ll be damned if my ex thinks I’m down and out because he pulled a fast one on me.

When a job comes my way that offers me a chance to use my childhood training in the shadow world, I take it—I need the money more than I care about my sanity.

It’s dangerous.
I have to embrace the magic and dark of my past.
And I need Advil to keep me going.

But those who’d hold me back better sit up and take notice, because a new woman is in town, and she’s not about to be counted out by anyone.

Even if she does groan when she rolls out of bed in the morning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C**arsick: John Waters Hitchhikes Across America *













*Carsick is the New York Times bestselling chronicle of a cross-country hitchhiking journey with America's most beloved weirdo*

John Waters is putting his life on the line. Armed with wit, a pencil-thin mustache, and a cardboard sign that reads "I'm Not Psycho," he hitchhikes across America from Baltimore to San Francisco, braving lonely roads and treacherous drivers. But who should we be more worried about, the delicate film director with genteel manners or the unsuspecting travelers transporting the Pope of Trash?

Before he leaves for this bizarre adventure, Waters fantasizes about the best and worst possible scenarios: a friendly drug dealer hands over piles of cash to finance films with no questions asked, a demolition-derby driver makes a filthy sexual request in the middle of a race, a gun-toting drunk terrorizes and holds him hostage, and a Kansas vice squad entraps and throws him in jail. So what really happens when this cult legend sticks out his thumb and faces the open road? His real-life rides include a gentle eighty-one-year-old farmer who is convinced Waters is a hobo, an indie band on tour, and the perverse filmmaker's unexpected hero: a young, sandy-haired Republican in a Corvette.

Laced with subversive humor and warm intelligence, _Carsick_ is an unforgettable vacation with a wickedly funny companion—and a celebration of America's weird, astonishing, and generous citizenry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**othertrucker: Finding Joy on the Loneliest Road in America *













*The true story of two women who found meaning, strength, and friendship in one of the most punishing and magnificent landscapes on earth.*

Amy Butcher was an accomplished college professor, mentor, and writer, but in her own home, she was embarrassed and emotionally burdened by an increasingly abusive relationship. Exhausted and terrified of the ways her partner’s behavior could escalate, Amy reached out to Instagram celebrity Joy “Mothertrucker” Wiebe. Joy was a fifty-year-old wife and mother and the nation’s only female ice road trucker, a woman who maneuvered big rigs through the Alaskan wilderness along the deadliest road in America. Joy was everything Amy wanted to be: independent, fearless, and in charge of her life in a landscape dominated by men. Invited by Joy to ride shotgun, Amy found her escape on a road that was treacherous, beautiful, and exhilarating—an adventurous ride through the Alaskan wilderness that was profoundly life changing.

_Mothertrucker_ is the story of that bracing four-hundred-mile journey navigating snow-glazed overpasses, ice-blue curves, and near plummets. It’s also the stories that led them both to Alaska—an interrogation of the reality of female fear, domestic violence, and how to overcome—and an exploration into just how galvanizing friendships between women can be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ighty Justice: My Life in Civil Rights*













“Dovey Johnson Roundtree set a new path for women and proved that the vision and perseverance of a single individual can turn the tides of history.”
—Michelle Obama

In Mighty Justice, trailblazing African American civil rights attorney Dovey Johnson Roundtree recounts her inspiring life story that speaks movingly and urgently to our racially troubled times. From the streets of Charlotte, North Carolina, to the segregated courtrooms of the nation’s capital; from the male stronghold of the army where she broke gender and color barriers to the pulpits of churches where women had waited for years for the right to minister—in all these places, Roundtree sought justice. At a time when African American attorneys had to leave the courthouses to use the bathroom, Roundtree took on Washington’s white legal establishment and prevailed, winning a 1955 landmark bus desegregation case that would help to dismantle the practice of “separate but equal” and shatter Jim Crow laws. Later, she led the vanguard of women ordained to the ministry in the AME Church in 1961, merging her law practice with her ministry to fight for families and children being destroyed by urban violence.
Dovey Roundtree passed away in 2018 at the age of 104. Though her achievements were significant and influential, she remains largely unknown to the American public. Mighty Justice corrects the historical record.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*DEADLY ASSOCIATES: A True Story of Murder, Survival, and Bringing Down the Chicago Mob*













*Coming January 29th to REELZChannel™! The DEADLY ASSOCIATES docu-series!
Step into Chicago during the 1960s and ‘70s*, where mobsters influence everyone from strip-club owners to Teamsters, aldermen, judges, and local police. It is a world where good men are corrupted by the irresistible lure of money and power, and families are shattered by lies, violence, and tragedy.
*Danny Seifert, a street-smart and ambitious young man*, follows his father’s example in his efforts to provide a good, comfortable life for his wife and children. Soon, however, his path leads him toward the dark heart of the Mob. His career choices eventually bring him to a point where he must choose between loyalty to the Mob and probable prison time, or coming clean to the FBI, testifying against Mob leaders and risking retaliation to himself and his family. He chooses the latter, which ultimately leads to his murder and decades of living in fear for his widow, Emma, and their children.

*As they grow into men, Danny’s sons*, Joe and Nick, take it upon themselves to find the man responsible for their father’s death and make him pay. In seeking retribution for Danny, will they also succumb to lives of crime, or will they follow the high road of law and justice all the way to the Family Secrets trial in 2007, one of the largest Mob trials in history?

*Find out in Deadly Associates*, a meticulously researched and poignantly personal story of one family’s life inside and outside the Chicago Mob.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*P**etal to the Metal (The Bloomin' Psychic Book 1) *













Forty-two-year-old Mia Thorne is not living her best life. After a disastrous career-and-relationship-ending event, she escapes New York City and moves to a sleepy river town in Pennsylvania, courtesy of a dead aunt she never knew. Aunt Hazel was the reclusive family nut, a self-proclaimed psychic. Of course, Mia’s dad always told her that she, too, had the gift, but after his death, her mother made sure to squelch the notion. No square pegs allowed!

Aunt Hazel’s old cottage is only slightly better than the decrepit gardens surrounding it. Mia doesn’t know the first thing about gardening and expects this will be one more failure on her seemingly endless list. Even Aunt Hazel’s ancient cat seems to have pegged her as a loser.

When Mia stumbles over a body in the overgrown garden, the newcomer catches the eye of the police chief and his hotshot detective, Derek Fairfax, and she becomes the number one suspect in the case. Much to her shock and awe, she also catches the eye of Derek’s brother, Dane, a lawyer with a head for what’s legal and a bod for what isn’t—but getting arrested for murder would certainly put a damper on her dating life.

Will Mia tap into her long-buried psychic skills in order to save herself or will she end up digging her own grave?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**ife's A Birch (The Bloomin' Psychic Book 2) *













Life's a birch and then you die in a canal wearing days-of-the-week underpants.

Forty-two-year-old Mia Thorne is settling into her new life in the small riverside town of Newberry, Pennsylvania. Part of her misses the bright lights of the big city, but Mia is determined to make the best of the cottage she inherited and its surrounding gardens, as well as her blossoming love life. Residents like Scarlet and Patrick have welcomed her with open arms and encourage Mia to embrace her special abilities with the same enthusiasm. Even Ophelia seems to have accepted her presence, although Mia’s convinced the ornery cat would be perfectly content to suck out her soul if she dared to leave the bedroom door unlocked at night.

When a body is discovered in the canal outside Scarlet’s house and the police suspect foul play, Mia rushes to her friend’s aid. Between a creepy birdwatching group and an unfriendly neighbor, Mia ends up with a list of suspects as long as Rapunzel’s hair. Unfortunately, Detective Derek Fairfax and Chief Tuck are determined to keep Mia away from the investigation under the guise of being, you know, the actual members of law enforcement--but Mia’s specialty is denial, and she’s more than happy to ignore their orders.

Can Mia identify the killer before it’s too late or will Scarlet find herself up a canal without a paddle?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*O**ne Corpse Too Many (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 2)*













Brother Cadfael discovers a murder amid the wreckage of Shrewsbury Castle in this mystery series featuring “a colorful and authentic medieval background” (Publishers Weekly).

In the summer of 1138, war between King Stephen and the Empress Maud takes Brother Cadfael from the quiet world of his garden into a battlefield of passions, deceptions, and death. Not far from the safety of the abbey walls, Shrewsbury Castle falls, leaving its ninety-four defenders loyal to the empress to hang as traitors. With a heavy heart, Brother Cadfael agrees to bury the dead, only to make a grisly discovery: one extra victim that has been strangled, not hanged.

This ingenious way to dispose of a corpse tells Brother Cadfael that the killer is both clever and ruthless. But one death among so many seems unimportant to all but the good Benedictine. He vows to find the truth behind disparate clues: a girl in boy’s clothing, a missing treasure, and a single broken flower . . . the tiny bit of evidence that Cadfael believes can expose a murderer’s black heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**ON'T LIE TO ME (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 1) *













*This #1 Amazon bestseller has more than 5000+ five-star reviews on Goodreads and Amazon.
When twelve-year-old Sophie Williams went on a Girl Scout summer camp, she never returned home.*
Three months later, her body is found inside her sleeping bag in the most frequented area of Cocoa Beach, and the town is outraged.

The girl isn't just any child. She's the town's most beloved surf idol, and it was believed that she could be the next Kelly Slater.

As another child, the son of a well-known senator is kidnapped, and the parents receive a disturbing video, FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas — who has just returned to her hometown, divorced and out of a job — plunges into the investigation, breaking her promise to her children not to do police work again.

With her old flame Matt Miller in charge, local law enforcement are the ones who ask for her help in a case so unsettling that only she can solve it. But the deeper they dig, the deadlier it becomes for Matt and Eva Rae.

Soon, everyone she holds dear is in grave danger as this case hits a little too close to home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*T**O DIE FOR (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 8 ) *














*Former FBI-profiler, Eva Rae Thomas is caught off guard by a murderous plan that sends her on a pulse-pounding race against time in this romantic thriller by Willow Rose.*



It is a typical Tuesday morning. Scott Benton gets up, kisses his girlfriend Sarah goodbye, and goes to work.

But when he returns home from work later in the afternoon, his girlfriend of two years is gone.

*And just like that, Scott’s life is turned upside down.*

The police are after him, thinking he hurt her. His friends and family have turned their backs on him, thinking the same. Meanwhile, there is one thing Scott can’t stop thinking about.

Two months ago, Sarah told him that he should go looking for her if she ever turned up missing.

*Former FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas* has enough on her plate as it is: a newborn baby, an upcoming marriage, and a house not big enough to fit them all.

On top of it, she takes in a young girl who is in serious trouble, only adding to the strain on her family life.

When Scott Benton shows up and tells her she’s his only hope in finding his girlfriend, Eva Rae is inclined to say no, but she can’t get herself to do it.

Scott and Eva Rae used to date for a brief period in high school, and Eva Rae isn’t the type of person who can just stop caring about someone.

_*Especially when they have nowhere else to turn.*_

As the investigation deepens, Eva Rae Thomas finds out what it is from her past that Sarah was so afraid of, and she’ll need all of her profiling skills in the race against time to find the girl before it is too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**hey Came to Baghdad *













In Agatha Christie’s classic crime adventure novel, They Came to Baghdad, a bright, young adventure seeker in the Middle East finds more excitement than she bargained for when a wounded spy expires in her hotel room.

A secret superpower summit is being held in Baghdad, but the word is out, and an underground organization in the Middle East is plotting to sabotage the talks.

Into this explosive situation appears Victoria Jones, a young woman with a yearning for adventure who gets more than she bargains for when a wounded spy dies in her hotel room.

The only man who can save the summit is dead. Can Victoria make sense of his dying words: Lucifer…Basrah…Lefarge. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Dark Place (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 2) *













*Gideon Oliver earns his moniker “The Skeleton Detective” in this riveting entry to the Edgar Award–winning mystery series “that never disappoints” (The Philadelphia Inquirer)*

Deep in the primeval rainforest of Washington State’s Olympic Peninsula, the skeletal remains of a murdered man are discovered. And a strange, unsettling tale begins to unfold, for forensic anthropologist Gideon Oliver determines that the murder weapon was a primitive bone spear of a type not seen for the last ten thousand years. And whoever—or whatever—hurled it did so with seemingly superhuman force. Bigfoot “sightings” immediately crop up, but Gideon is not buying them.

But something is continuing to kill people, and Gideon, helped by forest ranger Julie Tendler and FBI special agent John Lau, plunges into the dark heart of an unexplored wilderness to uncover the bizarre, astonishing explanation.

Fans of authors Kathy Reichs and Tess Gerritsen and television shows like _Bones_ will be fascinated by Aaron Elkins’s award-winning landmark forensic detective series.

The Dark Place _is the 2nd book in the Gideon Oliver Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Red Hunter: A Novel *













*New York Times bestselling author Lisa Unger "brings her trademark of intense suspense, believable characters and sharp plotting" (Sun-Sentinel) to this heart-stopping new psychological thriller, and proves once again why she is regarded as "one of today's best thriller writers, period." (Literary Hub)*

What is the difference between justice and revenge?

Claudia Bishop's perfect life fell apart when the aftermath of a brutal assault left her with a crumbling marriage, a newborn daughter, and a constant sense of anxiety about the world around her. Now, looking for a fresh start with a home restoration project and growing blog, Claudia takes on a crumbling old house--one that unbeknownst to her has an ugly history and may hide long buried secrets.

For Zoey Drake the defining moment of her childhood was the horrific murder of her parents. Years later, she has embraced the rage that fuels her. Training in the martial arts has made her strong and ready to face the demons from the past--and within.

Strangers to each other, and walking very different paths in the wake of trauma, these two women are on a collision course--because Zoey's past nightmare and Claudia's dreams for her future take place in the same house. As Zoey seeks justice, and Claudia seeks peace, both will confront the terrifying monsters at the door.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Marriage Lie: A bestselling psychological thriller *













"Perfectly paced, highly suspenseful, and heart-rending...enthralling right up to the shocking final twist." -A. J. Banner, Amazon #1 bestselling author of The Good Neighbor 

Everyone has secrets... Iris and Will have been married for seven years, and life is as close to perfect as it can be. But on the morning Will flies out for a business trip to Florida, Iris's happy world comes to an abrupt halt: another plane headed for Seattle has crashed into a field, killing everyone on board and, according to the airline, Will was one of the passengers. 

Grief stricken and confused, Iris is convinced it all must be a huge misunderstanding. Why did Will lie about where he was going? And what else has he lied about? As Iris sets off on a desperate quest to uncover what her husband was keeping from her, the answers she finds shock her to her very core.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**efore He Finds Her: A Novel *













*A girl in witness protection hunts for her fugitive father in this thriller with “an ending you don’t see coming” (The New York Times Book Review).*

Everyone in the quiet Jersey Shore town of Silver Bay knows the story. One day in the early 1990s, Ramsey Miller threw a blowout block party—then murdered his beautiful wife and three-year-old daughter.

But everyone is wrong. The daughter got away. Under another name, she has spent the last fifteen years in small-town West Virginia as part of the witness protection program. She has never been allowed to travel, go to a school dance, or even get onto the internet at home. Precautions must be taken at every turn, because Ramsey Miller was never caught and might still be looking for his daughter.

But now she has a pressing reason to defy her guardians and take matters into her own hands. Returning to Silver Bay, she hopes to do what the authorities have failed to do: find her father before he finds her . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**exter in the Dark *













*NATIONAL BESTSELLER • In his work as a Miami crime scene investigator, Dexter Morgan is accustomed to seeing evil deeds—particularly because, on occasion, he commits them himself. Dexter's happy existence is turned upside down when he is called to an unusually disturbing crime scene at the university campus. • The Killer Character That Inspired the Hit Showtime Series Dexter*

Dexter's Dark Passenger—mastermind of his homicidal prowess—immediately senses something chillingly recognizable and goes into hiding. Dexter is alone for the first time in his life, and he realizes he's being hunted by a truly sinister adversary. Meanwhile he's planning a wedding and trying to learn how to be a stepfather to his fiancé's two kids—who might just have dark tendencies themselves. Macabre, ironic, and wonderfully entertaining, _Dexter in the Dark_ goes deeper into the psyche of one of the freshest protagonists in fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Emperor's Tomb (with bonus short story The Balkan Escape): A Novel (Cotton Malone Book 6)*













NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Former Justice Department operative Cotton Malone has received an anonymous note carrying an unfamiliar Web address. Logging on, he’s shocked to see Cassiopeia Vitt, a woman who’s saved his life more than once, being tortured at the hands of a mysterious man who has a single demand: Bring me the artifact she’s asked you to keep safe. The only problem is, Malone doesn’t have a clue what the man is talking about, since Cassiopeia has left nothing with him. So begins Malone’s most harrowing adventure to date—one that offers up astounding historical revelations, pits him against a ruthless ancient brotherhood, and sends him from Denmark to Belgium to Vietnam then on to one of the greatest archaeological sites in the world: the tomb of China’s First Emperor, guarded by an underground army of terra-cotta warriors, which has inexplicably remained sealed for more than two thousand years—its mysteries about to be revealed.

BONUS: This edition contains a Cotton Malone Dossier, an excerpt from Steve Berry's The Columbus Affair, and a short story by Steve Berry, The Balkan Escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*1**3.8: The Quest to Find the True Age of the Universe and the Theory of Everything *













The bestselling author of The Scientists presents “alively and accessible look at how astronomers determined the age of our universe” (Publishers Weekly, starred review).

The twentieth century gave us two great theories of physics. The general theory of relativity describes the behavior of very large things, and quantum theory the behavior of very small things. In this landmark book, John Gribbin—one of the best-known science writers of the past thirty years—presents his own version of the Holy Grail of physics, the search that has been going on for decades to find a unified “Theory of Everything” that combines these ideas into one mathematical package, a single equation that could be printed on a T-shirt, containing the answer to life, the Universe, and everything. With his inimitable mixture of science, history, and biography, Gribbin shows how—despite skepticism among many physicists—these two great theories are very compatible, and point to a deep truth about the nature of our existence. The answer lies, intriguingly, with the age of the universe: 13.8 billion years.

“Gribbin is a confident, engaging guide . . . a lovingly rendered history.”—The Wall Street Journal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Theory That Would Not Die: How Bayes' Rule Cracked the Enigma Code, Hunted Down Russian Submarines, & Emerged Triumphant from Two Centuries of C*













*"This account of how a once reviled theory, Baye’s rule, came to underpin modern life is both approachable and engrossing" (Sunday Times).*

*A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice*

Bayes' rule appears to be a straightforward, one-line theorem: by updating our initial beliefs with objective new information, we get a new and improved belief. To its adherents, it is an elegant statement about learning from experience. To its opponents, it is subjectivity run amok. In the first-ever account of Bayes' rule for general readers, Sharon Bertsch McGrayne explores this controversial theorem and the generations-long human drama surrounding it.

McGrayne traces the rule’s discovery by an 18th century amateur mathematician through its development by French scientist Pierre Simon Laplace. She reveals why respected statisticians rendered it professionally taboo for 150 years—while practitioners relied on it to solve crises involving great uncertainty and scanty information, such as Alan Turing's work breaking Germany's Enigma code during World War II.

McGrayne also explains how the advent of computer technology in the 1980s proved to be a game-changer. Today, Bayes' rule is used everywhere from DNA de-coding to Homeland Security. Drawing on primary source material and interviews with statisticians and other scientists, _The Theory That Would Not Die_ is the riveting account of how a seemingly simple theorem ignited one of the greatest controversies of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Destiny Disrupted: A History of the World Through Islamic Eyes*













*The Western narrative of world history largely omits a whole civilization. Destiny Disrupted tells the history of the world from the Islamic point of view, and restores the centrality of the Muslim perspective, ignored for a thousand years.*

In _Destiny Disrupted_, Tamim Ansary tells the rich story of world history as it looks from a new perspective: with the evolution of the Muslim community at the center. His story moves from the lifetime of Mohammed through a succession of far-flung empires, to the tangle of modern conflicts that culminated in the events of 9/11. He introduces the key people, events, ideas, legends, religious disputes, and turning points of world history, imparting not only what happened but how it is understood from the Muslim perspective.

He clarifies why two great civilizations-Western and Muslim-grew up oblivious to each other, what happened when they intersected, and how the Islamic world was affected by its slow recognition that Europe-a place it long perceived as primitive-had somehow hijacked destiny.

With storytelling brio, humor, and evenhanded sympathy to all sides of the story, Ansary illuminates a fascinating parallel to the world narrative usually heard in the West. _Destiny Disrupted_ offers a vital perspective on world conflicts many now find so puzzling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Middle Ages *












In this indispensable volume, one of America's ranking scholars combines a life's work of research and teaching with the art of lively narration. Both authoritative and beautifully told, The Middle Ages is the full story of the thousand years between the fall of Rome and the Renaissance - a time that saw the rise of kings and emperors, the flowering of knighthood, the development of Europe, the increasing power of the Catholic Church, and the advent of the middle class. With exceptional grace and wit, Morris Bishop vividly reconstructs this distinctive era of European history in a work that will inform and delight scholars and general readers alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Six Wives of Henry VIII *













A “brilliantly written and meticulously researched” biography of royal family life during England’s second Tudor monarch (San Francisco Chronicle).

Either annulled, executed, died in childbirth, or widowed, these were the well-known fates of the six queens during the tempestuous, bloody, and splendid reign of Henry VIII of England from 1509 to 1547. But in this “exquisite treatment, sure to become a classic” (Booklist), they take on more fully realized flesh and blood than ever before. Katherine of Aragon emerges as a staunch though misguided woman of principle; Anne Boleyn, an ambitious adventuress with a penchant for vengeance; Jane Seymour, a strong-minded matriarch in the making; Anne of Cleves, a good-natured woman who jumped at the chance of independence; Katherine Howard, an empty-headed wanton; and Katherine Parr, a warm-blooded bluestocking who survived King Henry to marry a fourth time.

“Combin[ing] the accessibility of a popular history with the highest standards of a scholarly thesis”, Alison Weir draws on the entire labyrinth of Tudor history, employing every known archive—early biographies, letters, memoirs, account books, and diplomatic reports—to bring vividly to life the fates of the six queens, the machinations of the monarch they married and the myriad and ceaselessly plotting courtiers in their intimate circle (The Detroit News).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Last Stand: Custer, Sitting Bull, and the Battle of the Little Bighorn*













*"An engrossing and tautly written account of a critical chapter in American history." --Los Angeles Times*

Nathaniel Philbrick, author of _In the Hurricane's Eye_, Pulitzer Prize finalist _Mayflower_, and _Valiant Ambition_, is a historian with a unique ability to bring history to life. _The Last Stand_ is Philbrick's monumental reappraisal of the epochal clash at the Little Bighorn in 1876 that gave birth to the legend of Custer's Last Stand. Bringing a wealth of new information to his subject, as well as his characteristic literary flair, Philbrick details the collision between two American icons- George Armstrong Custer and Sitting Bull-that both parties wished to avoid, and brilliantly explains how the battle that ensued has been shaped and reshaped by national myth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*J**oe Foss Flying Marine: The Story of his Flying Circus *













*Joe Foss was one of the deadliest Marines to ever sit in the cockpit of a fighter aircraft.*


With 26 victories to his name, he became the first pilot to equal Eddie Rickenbacker’s American World War I record.

In October 1942, Foss and his regiment were sent into the heat of battle at Guadalcanal.

Foss quickly gained a reputation for aggressive close-in fighter tactics and uncanny gunnery skills and rose to become the lead pilot of what was called Foss’ Flying Circus.

Foss’ book Joe Foss Flying Marine: The Story of his Flying Circus is a remarkable work that demonstrates just how tough life could be for a fighter pilot in the Pacific Theater of World War One.

Through the course of the book Foss explains how he became a pilot, despite the fact he was initially deemed too old, why he, and men like him, chose to fight the war in the air and what it was like to engage in dogfights with Japanese pilots.

“His remarkable flying skill, inspiring leadership and indomitable fighting spirit were distinctive factors in the defense of strategic American positions on Guadalcanal.” Franklin D. Roosevelt, President, United States.

Joe Foss’ citation read: “For extraordinary achievement while participating in aerial flights with Marine Fighting Squadron 121 in the Solomon Islands area. During the period Oct. 13 to Oct. 20, 1942, inclusive, Captain Foss shot down six enemy Zero fighters and one enemy bomber in aerial combat. His constant aggressiveness, skill, and leadership during these engagements were worthy of the highest traditions of the Naval Service.”

Joe Foss was a United States Marine Corps major and the leading Marine fighter ace in World War II. He received the Medal of Honor in recognition of his role in air combat during the Guadalcanal Campaign. His book Joe Foss Flying Marine: The Story of his Flying Circus was first published in 1943. Foss passed away in 2003.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**attle for the Solomons (Illustrated)*












Battle for the Solomons is Pulitzer Prize-winning reporter Ira Wolfert's dazzling account of the fierce land, sea, and air fighting in the Solomon Islands during 1942. Wolfert was in the thick of it, facing death alongside the troops, and he reproduces events as they happen in real time, making for a tense, suspenseful read. Wolfert risked his life on several occasions for the sake of authenticity, and survived to write this, one of the most remarkable combat memoirs of World War 2.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Flying to the Limit: Testing World War II Single-engined Fighter Aircraft*













*The author of Javelin from the Cockpit looks at some of the more notable British, German, and American fighters through performance and handling trials.*

During the years preceding and during WW2, the RAF and the Royal Aircraft Establishment were responsible for the selection and procurement of British military aircraft and also to evaluate their capabilities against captured enemy models whenever possible. During the lend-lease agreement with the USA, the RAF and Fleet Air Arm operated several American designs, each of which was tested to evaluate its potential.

This book looks at the key area of fighter aircraft and includes the test results and pilot’s own first-hand accounts of flying seventeen different models, designed in the UK, America and Germany. The reader will learn of the possibilities of air superiority offered by these types and also their weaknesses. Types included are The Hawker Hurricane, Supermarine Spitfire, Boulton Paul Defiant, Hawker Tempest and Typhoon, Bell Airacobra, Messerschmitt Bf 109, Focke-Wulf Fw 190, Brewster Buffalo, Curtiss Tomahawk, North American Mustang, Grumman Martlet, Republic Thunderbolt, and Vought Corsair. All aircraft that saw a great deal of action throughout the War and which are now part of legend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Handful of Hard Men: The SAS and the Battle for Rhodesia *













A biography of a Special Forces soldier who battled the forces of Mugabe and Nkomo, earning a reputation as a military maestro.

During the West’s great transition into the post-colonial age, the country of Rhodesia refused to succumb quietly, and throughout the 1970s, fought back almost alone against Communist-supported elements that it did not believe would deliver proper governance. During this long war, many heroes emerged, but none more skillful and courageous than Capt. Darrell Watt of the Rhodesian SAS, who placed himself at the tip of the spear in the deadly battle to resist the forces of Robert Mugabe and Joshua Nkomo.

It is difficult to find another soldier’s story to equal Watt’s in terms of time spent on the field of battle and challenges faced. Even by the lofty standards of the SAS and Special Forces, one has to look far to find anyone who can match his record of resilience and valor in the face of such daunting odds and with resources so paltry. A bush-lore genius, blessed with uncanny instincts and an unbridled determination, he had no peers as a combat-tracker—and there was plenty of competition. The Rhodesian theater was a fluid and volatile one, in which he performed in almost every imaginable fighting role: as an airborne shock-trooper leading camp attacks, long range reconnaissance operator, covert urban operator, sniper, saboteur, seek-and-strike expert, and, in the final stages, as a key figure in mobilizing an allied army in neighboring Mozambique. After twelve years in the cauldron of war, his cause slipped from beneath him, however, and Rhodesia gave way to Zimbabwe.

When the guns went quiet, Watt had won all his battles but lost the war. In this fascinating biography we learn that in his later years, he turned to saving wildlife on a continent where animals are in continued danger, devoting himself to both the fauna and African people he has cared so deeply about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/11/22.

Currently $3.

*Seasons in Hell: With Billy Martin, ****** Herzog and, "the Worst Baseball Team in History"—The 1973–1975 Texas Rangers*













*“A funny, revealing, Ball Four–like romp through mid-seventies baseball” from the longtime sports columnist and author of The Last Real Season (Booklist).*

You think your team is bad? In this “disastrously hilarious” work on one of the most tortured franchises in baseball, one reporter discovers that nine innings can feel like an eternity (_USA Today_).

In early 1973, gonzo sportswriter Mike Shropshire agreed to cover the Texas Rangers for the _Fort Worth Star-Telegram_, not realizing that the Rangers were arguably the worst team in baseball history. _Seasons in Hell_ is a riotous, candid, irreverent behind-the-scenes account in the tradition of _The Bronx Zoo_ and _Ball Four_, following the Texas Rangers from ****** Herzog’s reign in 1973 through Billy Martin’s tumultuous tenure. Offering wonderful perspectives on dozens of unique (and likely never-to-be-seen-again) baseball personalities, _Seasons in Hell_ recounts some of the most extreme characters ever to play the game and brings to life the no-holds-barred culture of major league baseball in the mid-seventies. 

“The single funniest sports book I have ever read.”—Don Imus


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/12/22.

Currently $1.

*Descendant of War: A Military Space Opera Adventure (Descendants of War Book 1)*













The descendant of history’s most infamous soldiers will inherit his ancestor’s war.

Frustrated by restrictive rules, maverick warship commander, Dalton Reeves, has crossed the line one time too many. Disciplined for violating orders, Reeves is packed off to “The Abyss” – a dangerous and isolated space city named Concord Station, and officially the worst assignment in the galaxy.

Built to foster diplomacy between the six galactic realms, Concord is now nothing but a debauched, corrupt hellhole infested by crime lords, degenerates and outright failures. It’s also Commander Reeves’ last chance to do something significant with his life.

Amidst escalating interstellar tensions, a long-forgotten enemy emerges from the mysterious Shadow Space to threaten war. Events are quickly set in motion that will propel Concord Station from obscurity to the most strategically important outpost in the galaxy.

But as the secret of Reeves’ dark origin is revealed, he’s thrust into the center of the conflict in more ways than one. Dalton Reeves is a descendant of war, but he’s not the only one.

The ancient enemy not only seeks conquest, but to exact vengeance upon the sole descendant of two infamous soldiers that annihilated the alien’s homeworld a millennium ago.

With the six realms on the brink of all-out war, can Commander Reeves face both his demons and his bitter rivals to become the warrior and the leader the galaxy desperately needs him to be?

Descendants of War is a new sci-fi action-adventure series set in a vivid, multi-species universe. It’s filled with danger, intrigue and drama played out against the tense backdrop of a looming war versus an ancient and bitter enemy. If you like Babylon 5 and Deep Space 9, this could be the series you’ve been waiting for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Shadow Order - Books 1 - 8 (The complete series): A Space Opera*













If there's a problem in the galaxy no one else can fix, the Shadow Order get a call.

A team pulled together because of their individual talents, the Shadow Order have little time for rest as they embark on one dangerous mission after the next, fighting volatile creatures on hostile planets.

Although when their goals begin to clash with their morals, they start asking questions.

Who are they really working for?

What’s the link between the seemingly unrelated missions?

Are they the bad guys?

Do they even want to know?

Download - The Shadow Order - The Complete Series - today to join Seb Zodo and his team in a fast-paced planet-hopping space opera saga. Travel with them to distant worlds inhabited by volatile beings as they move from one war to the next, pulling societies back from the brink. And maybe find out how it’s all connected and if it was all worth it.

This box set includes:
The Shadow Order
The First Mission - Book Two of The Shadow Order
The Crimson War - Book Three of The Shadow Order
Eradication - Book Four of The Shadow Order
Fugitive - Book Five of The Shadow Order
Enigma - Book Six of The Shadow Order
Prophecy - Book Seven of The Shadow Order
The Faradis - Book Eight of The Shadow Order


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**attle Orders: Never Surrender Series Book 1 *













*Some people are born for battle…
Some people have war in their blood…*

Moss LeFer is a Marine in a bad situation. The battle for Elon Station is a lost cause, but he doesn’t know the meaning of surrender. His dream of completing a full term of service with the Western Forces Marine Corps seems as far away as the stars overhead. But if he can survive long enough, he wants to start a new life far away from fighting and conflict. But for some people, war seems to follow them wherever they go.

When things go from bad to worse for his platoon, Moss will take matters into his own hands. He may not get out alive, but he’s determined to take as many enemies out before he’s killed as possible. One Marine, in the fight of his life, could be just what’s needed to turn the tide in a war spanning a galaxy.

_Battle Order_ is a military sci-fi epic that will take you on an adventure across the galaxy to battle aliens and outlaws alike. From master storyteller Toby Neighbors comes an all new high octane adventure about one man's war and his desire to protect those he cares about. If you liked the SSG Vanhorn Series, you will love _Battle Order_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*M**idnight Spells (The Witches of Hollow Cove Book 2) *













Get ready for this heart-pounding and laugh out loud magical adventure!

Just when I thought I’d finally gotten my life back on track, the unexpected happens.

It’s the annual Night Festival in Hollow Cove, a paranormal festival extravaganza that lasts for five nights and features a multitude of powerful faces in our paranormal circles.

There’s only one little problem. Someone ends up dead. And I’m the one accused of murder.

As my life spirals down the crapper once again, things between me and Marcus are even more confusing than ever before—hot—but ridiculously confusing. And to add to my wondrous good fortune—something or someone is trying to kill me.

So, what is a witch do to? Find the culprit and clear my name, that’s what.

If you like fast-paced urban fantasy adventure with a kick-butt heroine and plenty of action, suspense, and humor, you’ll love Midnight Spells.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*H**orrorstor: A Novel *













From the New York Times best-selling author of The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires comes a hilarious and terrifying haunted house story in a thoroughly contemporary setting: a furniture superstore.

Something strange is happening at the Orsk furniture superstore in Cleveland, Ohio. Every morning, employees arrive to find broken Kjerring bookshelves, shattered Glans water goblets, and smashed Liripip wardrobes. Sales are down, security cameras reveal nothing, and store managers are panicking.

To unravel the mystery, three employees volunteer to work a nine-hour dusk-till-dawn shift. In the dead of the night, they’ll patrol the empty showroom floor, investigate strange sights and sounds, and encounter horrors that defy the imagination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**idy the F*ck Up: The American Art of Organizing Your Sh*t *













Even you can get your sh*t together!

Tidy the F*ck Up is a funny, down-to-earth parody of Marie Kondo’s The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying Up, where you’ll be handed the most useful tools for keeping your crap clean and organized without all the pressure. 

In this book, you’ll discover useful ways to figure out what to do with your sh*tpiles in an approachable, care-free way, and you’ll say farewell to the hair-pulling stress of marathon cleaning. Tossing all your junk in a closet doesn’t make it any less of a clusterf*ck, but approaching it little by little and making use of some helpful hints can do a world of wonders for all your sh*t, the comfort of your space, and your general sanity. With this hilarious guide, you’ll learn how to:

Become a decision-making bad*ss
Get rid of the sh*t you don’t need and keep the sh*t you do
Live life after a clusterf*ck!
And more!
With a lighthearted tone that the finest sailors would admire, Tidy the F*ck Up will help you make your house a f*cking home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*John*













Cynthia and John Lennon's relationship spanned ten crucial years of the Beatles phenomenon. But as well as new insight into the Beatles years, Cynthia has a compelling personal story of marriage, motherhood and the man who was to become the most idolised and admired of all the _Beatles_.
Cynthia is candid about the cruel and the loving sides of John. She tells of the end of their marriage and the beginning of his relationship with Yoko Ono in more detail than ever before, and reveals the many difficulties estrangement from John - and then his death - brought for herself and Julian. Cynthia is a remarkable survivor and this is her extraordinary story and unique insight into a man loved and idolised all over the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Poppy in the Wild: A Lost Dog, Fifteen Hundred Acres of Wilderness, and the Dogged Determination that Brought Her Home*













From the #1 New York TImes bestselling author of The Dog Lived (And So WIll I) comes a tale of love and devotion defying all the odds.

After losing her beloved beagle Daphne to lymphoma, author Teresa Rhyne launches herself into fostering other dogs in need, including Poppy, a small, frightened beagle rescued from the China dog meat trade. The elation of rescue quickly turns to hysteria when Poppy breaks free from a potential adopter during a torrential thunderstorm and disappears into a rugged, mountainous, 1,500 acre wilderness park.

In the quest to find Poppy, Teresa will work with rescue specialists, volunteers, psychics, a Native American who communes with owls, helpful neighbors, decidedly unhelpful strangers, a howling woman, the police, crushing dead ends, glimmers of hope, and her own emotional and physical limits as she sits in the wind and rain in the wilderness park for hours each dusk and dawn with bags of roasted chicken and her dirty socks, the human lure for a terrified beagle and packs of less terrified coyotes.

Meanwhile, Poppy encounters heavy rains, a homeless encampment, the Sheriff and his wife, a series of strangers, speeding traffic, hawks, and, ultimately, a world of people willing to do anything to protect rather than harm her. Through an unexpected late night encounter, Poppy is finally caught. After her time in the wild, a surprisingly transformed Poppy reunites with Teresa. Now newly confident and brave Poppy is ready to be welcomed into her forever home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*W**hen We Believed in Mermaids: A Novel *













*An Amazon Charts, Washington Post, Wall Street Journal, and USA Today bestseller.

From the author of The Art of Inheriting Secrets comes an emotional new tale of two sisters, an ocean of lies, and a search for the truth.*

_Her sister has been dead for fifteen years when she sees her on the TV news…_

Josie Bianci was killed years ago on a train during a terrorist attack. Gone forever. It’s what her sister, Kit, an ER doctor in Santa Cruz, has always believed. Yet all it takes is a few heart-wrenching seconds to upend Kit’s world. Live coverage of a club fire in Auckland has captured the image of a woman stumbling through the smoke and debris. Her resemblance to Josie is unbelievable. And unmistakable. With it comes a flood of emotions—grief, loss, and anger—that Kit finally has a chance to put to rest: by finding the sister who’s been living a lie.

After arriving in New Zealand, Kit begins her journey with the memories of the past: of days spent on the beach with Josie. Of a lost teenage boy who’d become part of their family. And of a trauma that has haunted Kit and Josie their entire lives.

Now, if two sisters are to reunite, it can only be by unearthing long-buried secrets and facing a devastating truth that has kept them apart far too long. To regain their relationship, they may have to lose everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Man Who Killed Kennedy: The Case Against LBJ *













_"We appreciate Roger Stone, he is one tough cookie." - *President Trump

The sensational New York Times bestseller, now in paperback.

Find out how and why LBJ had JFK assassinated.*

The Man Who Killed Kennedy: The Case Against LBJ hit the New York Times bestseller list the week of the 50th Anniversary of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy. Consummate political insider Roger Stone makes a compelling case that Lyndon Baines Johnson had the motive, means, and opportunity to orchestrate the murder of JFK. Stone maps out the case that LBJ blackmailed his way on the ticket in 1960 and was being dumped in 1964 to face prosecution for corruption at the hands of his nemesis attorney Robert Kennedy. Stone uses fingerprint evidence and testimony to prove JFK was shot by a long-time LBJ hit man—not Lee Harvey Oswald.

President Johnson would use power from his personal connections in Texas, from the criminal underworld, and from the United States government to escape an untimely end in politics and to seize even greater power. President Johnson, the thirty-sixth president of the United States, was the driving force behind a conspiracy to murder President Kennedy on November 22, 1963.

In The Man Who Killed Kennedy, you will find out how and why he did it.

Legendary political operative and strategist Roger Stone has gathered documents and uses his firsthand knowledge to construct the ultimate tome to prove that LBJ was not only involved in JFK’s assassination, but was in fact the mastermind._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Inside Camp David: The Private World of the Presidential Retreat*













The first-ever insider account of Camp David, the president's private retreat, on the seventy-fifth anniversary of its inception.

Never before have the gates of Camp David been opened to the public. Intensely private and completely secluded, the president's personal campground is situated deep in the woods, up miles of unmarked roads that are practically invisible to the untrained eye. Now, for the first time, we are allowed to travel along the mountain route and directly into the fascinating and intimate complex of rustic residential cabins, wildlife trails, and athletic courses that make up the presidential family room.

For seventy-five years, Camp David has served as the president's private retreat. A home away from the hustle and bustle of Washington, this historic site is the ideal place for the First Family to relax, unwind, and, perhaps most important, escape from the incessant gaze of the media and the public. It has hosted decades of family gatherings for thirteen presidents, from Franklin D. Roosevelt to Barack Obama, including holiday celebrations, reunions, and even a wedding. But more than just a weekend getaway, Camp David has also been the site of private meetings and high-level summits with foreign leaders to foster diplomacy.

Former Camp David commander Rear Admiral Michael Giorgione, CEC, USN (Ret.), takes us deep into this enigmatic and revered sanctuary. Combining fascinating first-person anecdotes of the presidents and their families with storied history and interviews with commanders both past and present, he reveals the intimate connection felt by the First Families with this historic retreat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*United States of True Crime: Alabama: The Most Chilling Cases In All 50 States*













_United States of True Crime _is an anthology series with books devoted to the most disturbing cases in each of the 50 states. This book focuses on *ten of the most chilling crimes in Alabama history.*

True crime junkies may recognize some of the highly publicized cases, but I’ve made sure to include lesser-known, equally unsettling crimes.

The cases included in this book:

*Audrey Marie Hilley*: Black widow who murdered her husband then attempted to poison her own daughter. She was able to evade capture by posing as her fictional twin sister.

*Daniel Lee Siebert:* Spree killer that butchered his girlfriend, her two sons who were both under age six, and his friends.

*Michael McLendon: *To date, McLendon’s massacre in 2019 was the bloodiest in the state of Alabama. He murdered his friends, family, and even his family dogs.

*Richard Hawes: *A family annihilator in 1888 whose crimes sparked a statewide riot.

*Sixteenth Street Church Bombings: *Racially motivated attack by KKK members that left four young Black girls dead and is now viewed as a turning point for the Civil Rights Movement.

*Amy Bishop: *Harvard educated professor who became infamous after she went on a shooting rampage that left three coworkers dead. However, the attack was not her first time killing. When she was a teenager, she shot her brother under suspicious circumstances.

*Joseph Dewey Akin: *Code blue junkie nurse who was convicted of intentionally overdosing a patient in his care and is suspected in the deaths of seventeen of his former patients.

*Thomas Whisenhant: *Murderer with a pattern of desecrating the bodies of his victims.

*Scottsboro Boys: *One of the most notorious court cases of the 20th century where two white women falsely accused nine Black boys of rape.

*Gerald Patrick Lewis: *Serial killer whose heinous crimes include slaying a woman who was eight months pregnant and removing the fetus from her body.

If you’re a true crime enthusiast who enjoys reading about some of the most depraved monsters in our country, you will love _United States of True Crime._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*F**ive Families: The Rise, Decline, and Resurgence of America's Most Powerful Mafia Empires *













Genovese, Gambino, Bonnano, Colombo and Lucchese. For decades these Five Families ruled New York and built the American Mafia (or Cosa Nostra) into an underworld empire. Today, the Mafia is an endangered species, battered and beleaguered by aggressive investigators, incompetent leadership, betrayals and generational changes that produced violent and unreliable leaders and recruits. A twenty year assault against the five families in particular blossomed into the most successful law enforcement campaign of the last century.

Selwyn Raab's Five Families is the vivid story of the rise and fall of New York's premier dons from Lucky Luciano to Paul Castellano to John Gotti and more. The book also brings the reader right up to the possible resurgence of the Mafia as the FBI and local law enforcement agencies turn their attention to homeland security and away from organized crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Foodie Files Cozy Mysteries: Books 1 - 3 (A Foodie Files Mystery)*













*This box set includes the first 3 books from Christine Zane Thomas's Foodie File mysteries starring Allie Treadwell. It also includes several recipes mentioned in the books. Grab your copy at the discounted price TODAY!"

INCLUDES:
Book 1: The Salty Taste of Murder
Book 2: A Choice Cocktail of Death
Book 3: A Juicy Morsel of Jealousy

From The Salty Taste of Murder*

The food here is to die for...

Thirty-year-old Allie Treadwell is a singleton. She's a foodie, and a runner. A restaurant reviewer by day, and a Netflix aficionado by night.

Even if it doesn’t make her the most popular dinner guest in the charming southern town of Lanai, Georgia, Allie’s reviews are always honest.

And her latest is no different from any other.

But Allie’s review isn’t the only thing to hit the newsstand. The restaurant’s owner and Allie’s one-time high school nemesis, Jessica Hayes, is found murdered. When Jessica’s husband, Miller, is labeled the prime suspect, Allie’s convinced the police are mistaken.

As if dodging the bad press while she works to clear Miller’s name isn't enough, one false step could put the real killer onto her.

Can Allie clear Miller’s name without winding up with the next obituary?

*From A Choice Cocktail of Death*

A new flame. A recipe. Another murder.

When food blogger and restaurant reviewer, Allie Treadwell, is invited to the grand opening of Lanai’s newest attraction, a murder mystery dinner party, she expects a night of fun, good food, and mystery. What she didn’t expect is an actual murder.

What seems an open and shut case is anything but as Allie uncovers clues that lead to a conspiracy.

With an innocent man framed, Allie can’t just sit by and watch. She uses the only power she has to help set the story straight, her words.

But the real killer is out to silence the loudmouth foodie for good.

Can Allie solve the mystery before she becomes the headline?

*From A Juicy Morsel of Jealousy*

Valentine's Day in Lanai, Georgia.

Allie Treadwell’s mystery senses are tingling… again.

A death at her grandmother’s retirement community has the food blogger suspecting murder. And she’s not the only one. Allie’s neighbor, Jeanie, happened to have a “special relationship” with the deceased, Melvin Fleming.

Step one: Convince the handsome detective, Javier, that Melvin’s death IS actually a murder.

Step two: Convince her heart that all this time spent with Javier is for the case and the case alone.

With her boyfriend Luke’s jealousy becoming ever more apparent, and a big date planned, will Allie end up dumped and alone on Valentine’s Day for the redacted year running?

And with the killer growing suspicious of her snooping, can Allie find the answers before her body gets dumped just like her heart?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Dutch Shoe Mystery: A Problem in Deduction *












A pre-op murder leads to a hospital whodunit for Ellery Queen—from the author hailed as “the most important American in mystery fiction” (Otto Penzler).

The son of a police detective, Ellery Queen grew up in a bloody atmosphere. Since he started lending his deductive powers to the New York City homicide squad, he has seen more than his fair share of mangled corpses. Though he is accustomed to gore, the thought of seeing a living person sliced open makes him ill. So when a doctor invites him to sit in on an operation, Queen braces his stomach. As it happens, his stomach is spared, but his brain must go to work. The patient is Abigail Doorn, a millionairess in a diabetic coma. To prepare her for surgery, the hospital staff has stabilized her blood sugar level and wheeled her to the operating theater—but just before the first incision, the doctors realize she is dead, strangled while lying unconscious on her gurney. Queen came to the hospital to watch surgeons work, but now it’s his time to operate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Double, Double*













A nursery rhyme leads Ellery Queen to a killer—from the author who took “the formal detective novel to greater heights than any American writer” (The Weekly Standard).

Ellery Queen was raised in New York City, but his heart belongs to the village of Wrightsville. An idyllic New England hamlet, it was the site of some of the world-famous detective’s most remarkable investigations. After years of solving murder cases in Wrightsville’s coziest parlors, Queen was sure the community did not have any further mysteries to offer. But an anonymous letter draws him back to the most dangerous small town in America.

Luke MacCaby’s sagging old Victorian mansion sits on the edge of a respectable Wrightsville district as a fading reminder of the area’s long-vanished heyday. When the owner—a seemingly impoverished hermit—passes away, the town is shocked to learn that he was a partner in the local dye works and left behind a fortune worth millions. To find MacCaby’s killer, Queen must peel away the surface of the place he so dearly loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*W**inter's Mourn (Winter Black FBI Mystery Series Book 1) *













*A killer is watching…*

Thirteen years ago, Winter Black came home early from a sleepover to find her parents brutally murdered and her little brother gone—taken by a serial killer called The Preacher.

Now a rookie FBI agent assigned to her first murder case, Winter has returned to the small Virginia town where she grew up. But when bones found by a hunter lead to the discovery of a secret burial ground containing the remains of children, the investigation suddenly hits close to home as the past and future collide with each new shocking discovery. Will they find her brother’s bones in the makeshift graveyard next?

Only The Preacher knows, and he’ll do anything to keep the past—and its secrets—buried until he’s ready to make his final move.

A masterfully conceived psychological thriller reminiscent of Lee Child, Winter’s Mourn will keep readers turning the pages—and watching the window—long past midnight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*B**leeding Blue (Boston Crime Thriller Book 2) *













*With two street gangs on the brink of war, Detective Michael Kelly must solve a murder before the entire town goes up in flames.*

Boston Homicide Detective Michael Kelly just took his latest case. It seemed simple enough: a convenience store clerk gunned down in cold blood.

There’s just one catch...the store was under the protection of the Irish mob.

Now the city is a powder-keg, and Kelly must solve the murders before it explodes in further bloodshed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**kin Tight (Mick Stranahan Book 1)*













*Bestselling author Carl Hiaasen serves up a humorous helping of "taut, fast-paced action...crisp and hot” (The New York Times). *

After dispatching a pistol-packing intruder from his home with the help of a stuffed Marlin head, Mick Stranahan can't deny that someone is out to get him. His now-deceased intruder carries no I.D., and as a former Florida state investigator, Stranahan knows there are plenty of potential culprits. His long list of enemies includes an off point hit man, a personal injury lawyer of billboard fame, a notoriously irritating TV journalist, and a fumbling plastic surgeon.

Now, if he wants to keep fishing into his golden years, Stranahan has no choice but to come out of retirement to close this one last case...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A **Small Town: A Novel of Crime *













A small-town cop seeks vengeance on twelve escaped inmates in this novel of “jaw-dropping twists . . . crisp in execution and thrilling until the very end” (The Wall Street Journal).

When twelve inmates pull off an audacious prison break, it liberates more than a thousand convicts into the nearby small town. The newly freed prisoners rape, murder, and destroy the quiet community—burning down homes and businesses. An immense search ensues, but the twelve who plotted it all get away.

After two years, the local and federal police agencies have yet to find them. Then, the mayor calls in Leah Hawkins, a local cop who lost a loved one that terrible night. She’s placed on sabbatical to travel across the country learning advanced police procedures. But the sabbatical is merely a ruse. Her real job is to track down the infamous twelve—and kill them.

Leah’s mission takes her from Florida to New York and from the beaches of California to an anti-government settlement deep in the Ozarks. But when the surviving fugitives realize what she’s up to, a race to kill or be killed ensues in this nonstop tale of vengeance from the Edgar Award–winning author of The Butcher’s Boy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bone Rattle: A Riveting Novel of Suspense (An Arliss Cutter Novel Book 3)*













*In the icy heart of Alaska, a series of gruesome murders leads Deputy US Marshal Arliss Cutter into a firestorm of searing corruption, clashing cultures, and bone-chilling fear…
*
In Juneau, a young Native archeologist is sent to protect the ancient burial sites uncovered by an Alaskan gold mining company. He never returns.

In Anchorage, a female torso—minus head, hands, and feet—is washed ashore near a jogging trail by the airport. It is not the first.

At Alaska’s Fugitive Task Force, Arliss Cutter and deputy Lola Teariki are pulled from their duties and sent to a federal court in Juneau. Instead of tracking dangerous fugitives, Cutter and Lola will be keeping track of sequestered jurors in a high-profile trial. The case involves a massive drug conspiracy with ties to a mining company, a lobbyist, and two state senators. When a prosecuting attorney is murdered—and a reporter viciously attacked—Cutter realizes they’re dealing with something much bigger, and darker, than a simple drug trial. The truth lies deep within the ancient sites and precious mines of this isolated land—and inside the cold hearts of those would kill to hide its secrets…

What’s buried in Alaska stays in Alaska.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Quiet American *













A “masterful . . . brilliantly constructed novel” of love and chaos in 1950s Vietnam (Zadie Smith, The Guardian).

It’s 1955 and British journalist Thomas Fowler has been in Vietnam for two years covering the insurgency against French colonial rule. But it’s not just a political tangle that’s kept him tethered to the country. There’s also his lover, Phuong, a young Vietnamese woman who clings to Fowler for protection. Then comes Alden Pyle, an idealistic American working in service of the CIA. Devotedly, disastrously patriotic, he believes neither communism nor colonialism is what’s best for Southeast Asia, but rather a “Third Force”: American democracy by any means necessary. His ideas of conquest include Phuong, to whom he promises a sweet life in the states. But as Pyle’s blind moral conviction wreaks havoc upon innocent lives, it’s ultimately his romantic compulsions that will play a role in his own undoing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Girl in the Woods (A Waterman & Stark Thriller Book 3) *












A schoolgirl found it on a nature hike. A severed human foot wearing pink nail polish. A gruesome but invaluable clue that leads forensic pathologist Birdy Waterman down a much darker trail—to a dangerous psychopath whose powers of persuasion seem to have no end. Only by teaming up with sheriff’s detective Kendall Stark can Birdy hope to even the odds in a deadly game. It’s a fateful decision the killer wants them to make. And it’s the only way Birdy and Kendall can find their way to a murderer who’s ready to kill again . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**y Force of Arms: An Isaac Biddlecomb Novel *













As the War of Independence begins in earnest, American merchant seamen prepare to strike the First blows. None strikes more deftly than Isaac Biddlecomb, captain of the Judea, whose smuggling Activities are making a mockery of His Majesty’s Royal Navy. Pursued by HMS Rose, he sacrifices the ship he loved to the depths, together with the fortune he stood to gain, rather than surrender.

On the run from the enraged forces of King George, Isaac disguises himself as a merchant seaman. He is reunited with Ezra Rumstick, a comrade and fierce rebel, as the revolution gathers momentum. On a brig bound for Jamaica, and now serving as a lowly mate, fate tests Isaac’s mettle as he is captured by the enemy and faces a life of servitude under the deranged captain and sadistic crew of the HMS Icarus.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*C**ollapse Depth (A Danny Jabo Novel Book 1) *












Lieutenant Danny Jabo is a young officer onboard the USS Alabama, a Trident submarine. When a mad man tries to stop the ship's vital mission, it's up to Danny and the rest of the heroic crew to stop him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**ield of Fire (A Jericho Quinn Thriller Book 7) *













An explosive Jericho Quinn thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of Brute Force, Stone Cross, and Tom Clancy Code of Honor.

The first target is Dallas, Texas. Then, Los Angeles. A deadly nerve gas called New Archangel has been unleashed, claiming innocent lives, spreading nationwide panic, and fueling global fears of yet another attack. In the icy reaches of rural Alaska, special agent Jericho Quinn is enlisted to hunt down the man who created the bioweapon—a brilliant Russian scientist who is trying to defect and hiding in the Alaskan wilderness. But time is running out. The scientist is beginning to lose his mind to dementia. If Quinn doesn’t find him before the Russians do, the entire western seaboard and beyond will feel the wrath of New Archangel—and darkness will fall upon the earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*P**rojections: A Story of Human Emotions *













A groundbreaking tour of the human mind that illuminates the biological nature of our inner worlds and emotions, through gripping, moving—and, at times, harrowing—clinical stories

“[A] scintillating and moving analysis of the human brain and emotions.”—Nature

“Beautifully connects the inner feelings within all human beings to deep insights from modern psychiatry and neuroscience.”—Robert Lefkowitz, Nobel Laureate

Karl Deisseroth has spent his life pursuing truths about the human mind, both as a renowned clinical psychiatrist and as a researcher creating and developing the revolutionary field of optogenetics, which uses light to help decipher the brain’s workings. In Projections, he combines his knowledge of the brain’s inner circuitry with a deep empathy for his patients to examine what mental illness reveals about the human mind and the origin of human feelings—how the broken can illuminate the unbroken.

Through cutting-edge research and gripping case studies from Deisseroth’s own patients, Projections tells a larger story about the material origins of human emotion, bridging the gap between the ancient circuits of our brain and the poignant moments of suffering in our daily lives. The stories of Deisseroth’s patients are rich with humanity and shine an unprecedented light on the self—and the ways in which it can break down. A young woman with an eating disorder reveals how the mind can rebel against the brain’s most primitive drives of hunger and thirst; an older man, smothered into silence by depression and dementia, shows how humans evolved to feel not only joy but also its absence; and a lonely Uighur woman far from her homeland teaches both the importance—and challenges—of deep social bonds.

Illuminating, literary, and essential, Projections is a revelatory, immensely powerful work. It transforms our understanding not only of the brain but of ourselves as social beings—giving vivid illustrations through science and resonant human stories of our yearning for connection and meaning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C**arville's Cure: Leprosy, Stigma, and the Fight for Justice *













*The unknown story of the only leprosy colony in the continental United States, and the thousands of Americans who were exiled—hidden away with their “shameful” disease.*


The Mississippi River between Baton Rouge and New Orleans curls around an old sugar plantation that long housed one of America’s most painful secrets. Locals knew it as Carville, the site of the only leprosy colony in the continental United States, where generations of afflicted Americans were isolated—often against their will and until their deaths.


Following the trail of an unexpected family connection, acclaimed journalist Pam Fessler has unearthed the lost world of the patients, nurses, doctors, and researchers at Carville who struggled for over a century to eradicate Hansen’s disease, the modern name for leprosy. Amid widespread public anxiety about foreign contamination and contagion, patients were deprived of basic rights—denied the right to vote, restricted from leaving Carville, and often forbidden from contact with their own parents or children. Neighbors fretted over their presence and newspapers warned of their dangerous condition, which was seen as a biblical “curse” rather than a medical diagnosis.


Though shunned by their fellow Americans, patients surprisingly made Carville more a refuge than a prison. Many carved out meaningful lives, building a vibrant community and finding solace, brotherhood, and even love behind the barbed-wire fence that surrounded them. Among the memorable figures we meet in Fessler’s masterful narrative are John Early, a pioneering crusader for patients’ rights, and the unlucky Landry siblings—all five of whom eventually called Carville home—as well as a butcher from New York, a 19-year-old debutante from New Orleans, and a pharmacist from Texas who became the voice of Carville around the world. Though Jim Crow reigned in the South and racial animus prevailed elsewhere, Carville took in people of all faiths, colors, and backgrounds. Aided by their heroic caretakers, patients rallied to find a cure for Hansen’s disease and to fight the insidious stigma that surrounded it.


Weaving together a wealth of archival material with original interviews as well as firsthand accounts from her own family, Fessler has created an enthralling account of a lost American history. In our new age of infectious disease, _Carville’s Cure_ demonstrates the necessity of combating misinformation and stigma if we hope to control the spread of illness without demonizing victims and needlessly destroying lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Puzzle Palace: A Report on NSA, America's Most Secret Agency*













The first book ever written on the National Security Agency from the New York Times bestselling author of Body of Secrets and The Shadow Factory.

In this groundbreaking, award-winning book, James Bamford traces the NSA’s origins, details its inner workings, and explores its far-flung operations. He describes the city of fifty thousand people and nearly twenty buildings that is the Fort Meade headquarters of the NSA—where there are close to a dozen underground acres of computers, where a significant part of the world’s communications are monitored, and where reports from a number of super-sophisticated satellite eavesdropping systems are analyzed. He also gives a detailed account of NSA’s complex network of listening posts—both in the United States and throughout much of the rest of the world. When a Soviet general picks up his car telephone to call headquarters, when a New York businessman wires his branch in London, when a Chinese trade official makes an overseas call, when the British Admiralty urgently wants to know the plans and movements of Argentina’s fleet in the South Atlantic—all of these messages become NSA targets. James Bamford’s illuminating book reveals how NSA’s mission of Signals Intelligence (SIGINT) has made the human espionage agent almost a romantic figure of the past.

Winner Best Investigative Book of the Year Award from Investigative Reporters & Editors


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Duel: The Eighty-Day Struggle Between Churchill & Hitler *













*This day-by-day account of the maneuvering between Britain and Germany in 1940 is “a wonderful story wonderfully told” (George F. Will, New York Times-bestselling author and Pulitzer Prize winner).*

During the late spring and early summer of 1940, Hitler was poised on the edge of absolute victory, having advanced rapidly through a large part of Europe—and Britain was threatened by imminent invasion and defeat. From the acclaimed author of _Five Days in London, May 1940_, this book tells the story of two leaders facing off against each other, and the decisions they made that shaped the eventual outcome of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Boat that Won the War: An Illustrated History of the Higgins LCVP*













“This is an excellent examination of one of the most important Allied naval weapons of the Second World War.”—HistoryOfWar.org

The Landing Craft Vehicle Personnel—LCVP for short, or simply the “Higgins boat” to most of its users—was one of the keystones of victory in the Second World War. Like the army’s Jeep or the Air Forces C-47 transport, it served in almost every theatre of war, performing unglamorous but vital service in the Allied cause. Derived from a humble workboat, the Higgins boatbuilding company designed a brilliantly simple craft that performed its role so well that over 23,000 of them were constructed—indeed, a high proportion of all the troops landed on enemy beaches came ashore from LCVPs, an achievement that led General Eisenhower to describe it as “the boat that won the war.” As Eisenhower had more experience of major amphibious operations than any other commander, it is a judgment to be taken seriously.

This book combines the first in-depth history of the development and employment of the type, with a detailed description of its construction, machinery, performance and handling, based on the author’s first-hand experience masterminding the restoration of a wartime example for his museum. Well-illustrated with plans and photographs, it will be of interest to modelmakers and enthusiasts, both military and naval.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Devil's Own Luck: Pegasus Bridge to the Baltic, 1944–45 (Pegasus Bridge to the Baltic 1944-45) *












Although strictly forbidden to keep diaries, Denis Edwards managed to record his experiences throughout nearly all his time in Europe in 1944-45. He brilliantly conveys what it was like to be facing death, day after day, night after night, with never a bed to sleep in nor a hot meal to go home to. This is warfare in the raw ' brutal, yet humorous, immensely tragic, but sadly, all true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A**rtillery Warfare, 1939–1945 *













*“From mountain warfare with guns on mules to V2 rockets and everything between makes it well worth a place on anyone’s reference shelf.” —Clash of Steel*

It is said that artillery won the Second World War for the Allies—that Soviet guns wore down German forces on the Eastern Front, negating their superior tactics and fighting ability, and that the accuracy and intensity of the British and American artillery was a major reason for the success of Allied forces in North Africa from El Alamein, in Italy and Normandy, and played a vital role in the battles of 1944 and 1945. Yet the range of weapons used is often overlooked or taken for granted—which is why this highly illustrated history by Simon and Jonathan Forty is of such value. They stress the importance of artillery on every front and analyze how artillery equipment, training and tactical techniques developed during the conflict.

The selection of wartime photographs—many from east European sources—and the extensive quotations from contemporary documents give a graphic impression of how the guns were used on all sides. The photographs emphasize the wide range of pieces employed as field, antiaircraft and antitank artillery without forgetting self-propelled guns, coastal and other heavyweights and the development of rockets. The authors offer a fascinating insight into the weapons that served in the artillery over seventy years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P**earl: December 7, 1941 *













*“Simultaneously sweeping and intimate . . . an eminently readable and engrossing account of the actions that pulled America into the Second World War.” —Parks Stephenson, producer, The Fight for Owens*

_Pearl: December 7, 1941_ is the story of how America and Japan, two nations with seemingly little over which to quarrel, let peace slip away, so that on that “day which will live in infamy,” more than 350 dive bombers, high-level bombers, torpedo planes, and fighters of the Imperial Japanese Navy did their best to cripple the United States Navy’s Pacific Fleet, killing 2,403 American servicemen and civilians, and wounding another 1,178.

It’s a story of emperors and presidents, diplomats and politicians, admirals and generals—and it’s also the tale of ordinary sailors, soldiers, and airmen, all of whom were overtaken by a rush of events that ultimately overwhelmed them. _Pearl_ shows the real reasons why America’s political and military leaders underestimated Japan’s threat against America’s security, and why their Japanese counterparts ultimately felt compelled to launch the Pearl Harbor attack.

_Pearl_ offers more than superficial answers, showing how both sides blundered their way through arrogance, over-confidence, racism, bigotry, and old-fashioned human error to arrive at the moment when the Japanese were convinced that there was no alternative to war. Once the battle is joined, _Pearl_ then takes the reader into the heart of the attack, where the fighting men of both nations showed that neither side had a monopoly on heroism, courage, cowardice, or luck, as they fought to protect their nations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**erlin Embassy *













On 3rd September 1939, Europe was plunged into war as Germany invaded Poland.

*But what did the German people think of the war?

And what had they actually thought about the rise of the Nazi party?*


William Russell, a young US diplomat who worked in the American Embassy in Berlin, explains in detail his experiences of Germany in the early phases of the war from August 1939 through to April 1940.

By asking questions to his friends, colleagues and people who he passed on the streets, Russell uncovered the state of minds of normal Germans, what they were thinking, doing and saying through the course of 1939 and 1940.

Drawing evidence from a variety of sources, including newspapers, the radio, recently published books, as well as the jokes and gossip that circulated on the streets of the German capital, Russell is able to demonstrate how not all Germans were card-waving Nazis, but how the vast majority were politically apathetic, nervous of the future and often outwardly critical of the Nazi regime.

Russell explains how many Germans laughed at figures such as Joseph Goebbels and Herman Goering when they were in privacy of their own houses.

Although written in only second year of the war it is clear that Russell and many of his friends are aware of the impending horrors that the war will cause and he tries desperately throughout the book to do his best for those who would suffer the most at the hands of the Nazi regime.

Berlin Embassy is the classic account of Germany and its people in the first year of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*O**kinawa: Victory in the Pacific *













*The island of Okinawa bore witness to the bloodiest ground battle of the Pacific War.*


For eighty-two long days the Imperial Japanese Army and American forces clashed.

This monumental battle cost the lives of 95,000 Japanese troops and 12,510 Americans.

But what actually happened at Okinawa between April 1 and June 22, 1945?

What strategies were implemented by marine forces who undertook the largest amphibious assault in the Pacific Theater of the war?

Chas. S. Nichols Jr. and Henry I. Shaw Jr.’s account of this battle provides in depth analysis into the final major battle of the Second World War.

Their works draws upon many hours of interviews and conversations that Nichols and Shaw conducted with marines of various ranks in the weeks and months after the battle had ended.

This is the definitive history of the battle of Okinawa.

“extremely interesting and profitable reading.” _Japan Quarterly_

Chas. S. Nichols Jr. was a major who served with the USMC in the Second World War. Henry I. Shaw Jr. was a prominent military historian who wrote many books on World War Two. Their book was first published in 1955. Nichols passed away in 1997 and Shaw passed away in 2000.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*W**e Are the Wounded: [The Illustrated Edition] *












Keith Wheeler was a war correspondent attached to the United States Marine Corps during World War Two. He was wounded on Iwo Jima and evacuated to Aiea Hospital in Hawaii. While in the hospital Wheeler decided to write about those Marines and sailors he met. The anecdotes he relates are hard and unrelenting, not only because of the wounds suffered by these men, but because of their determination to overcome their injuries. It is an excellent, powerful work that should be essential reading for any student of World War Two.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**erman Tactical Doctrine: In 1942 [The Illustrated Edition] *













This is a piece put together by the United States Military Intelligence Service in 1942. It is a focused translation of pre-existing German documents regarding acceptable tactical doctrine in the field. This work covers everything from marching to communications on the battlefield, and the authority of the commander on the spot. It is an interesting piece for anyone studying infantry tactics during World War Two.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/12/22.

Currently $2.

*The German Squad in Combat: 1943 [The Illustrated Edition]*













From the book:
This text is the translation of the greater part of a German handbook designed to aid in squad training. The material illustrates, with a wealth of concrete examples, the basic tactics of the German rifle squad. These tactics differ somewhat from those of the U. S. squad, mainly in that the enemy unit is built for tactical purposes around the employment of the squad's light machine gun. It is believed that U.S. company officers and noncommissioned officers will profit by this opportunity to study the combat methods of the basic German infantry unit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/13/22.

Currently $2.

*S**corpion: A Novel *













*“An exceptional, fast-paced thriller featuring a tech-empowered assassin whose pattern and objective you’ve never seen before, chased by a heroine with tenacious grit.”—David Brin, author of The Postman and Existence*

Quinn Mitchell is a nine-to-five spy—an intelligence analyst for the CIA during the day, and a suburban wife and mother on evenings and weekends. After her young daughter is killed in a tragic accident, sending her life into a tailspin, Quinn hopes to find a new start in her latest assignment: investigating a series of bizarre international assassinations whose victims have been found with numeric codes tattooed, burned, or carved into their flesh. As Quinn follows the killer’s trail across the globe, always one body behind, she begins uncovering disturbing connections between the murders—and herself. 

Every lead she tracks down in pursuit of the assassin brings Quinn one step closer to the Epoch Index, a mysterious encrypted message discovered in the archives of the Large Hadron Collider. Its origins are unknown and decrypting it is beyond even the CIA. Yet nothing else can possibly link together a slew of unsolvable murders, an enigmatic and sophisticated serial killer who always seems to be three steps ahead, a quirky young physics prodigy whose knowledge extends well beyond her years, and, underlying everything, the inescapable tragedy of Quinn’s own past. Discovering the meaning of the Epoch Index leads Quinn to a shocking twist that shatters everything she thought she knew about the past, the future, and the delicate balance of right and wrong that she must now fight to preserve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**hadow Vanguard Complete Series Omnibus: Books 1-6 *













*Now's your chance to grab the complete series in this omnibus with more than 1200 pages of action-packed space opera excitement!
Don’t dump the cargo - I paid for it fair and square with money I stole!*
And so begins the saga of Jack Marber, former Special Assault Marine and his alien band of traders as they cross the galaxy doing the only job that doesn’t leave them homeless.

_“I need eyes and ears in every system that would benefit the Federation. One way to do that is for the Free Traders of this universe to work for me…” _Nathan Lowell

*Nathan has a mission and is willing to pay handsomely for Jack’s time. If only Jack will represent the Federation that kicked him out of the service for what was Jack’s fault.*

He’s not sure they should trust him, although he likes it.

His two-legged Yollin partner is trying to learn the English side of the Galactic Common language, but that doesn’t always work out so well.

Adina is a member who Nathan wants on the team. No one is sure of her, not even Adina.

A storm is rising and the misfits of the _Fortitude_ have no choice but to fight it.

*This complete omnibus includes:*


_Gravity Storm_
_Lunar Crisis_
_Immortality Curse_
_Ultimate Payback_
_Alien Genocide_
_Family Reunion_
_--- A COUPLE NOTES ---_
Tom Dublin passed away after he’d written the first three books and outlines for several more. We’ve undertaken writing these books for him. We (LMBPN Publishing) are donating one hundred percent of the profit from these books to Tommy’s family.

_If cursing is a problem, even humorous cursing, then this might not be for you._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**nimus Complete Series Omnibus*













*The time has come, the Animus has arrived!*
_Grab your copy of this complete elite collection of Scifi Academy/GameLit books today!_

*It was just one fight, but it changed Kaiden Jericho's life forever.*
He was in a gang but was trying to change his future when a board member of the elite advanced academy NEXUS made a snap decision and offered him a chance.

*Then fate, or an unbalanced genius, offered him another.*

The Nexus Academy is for the elite trainees from Earth, and now trials from our alien allies, as they teach the future generation how to fight, lead, hack, spy, and many other talents and tactics.

Hired by companies, governments and NGOs, these graduates work to pay off the massive debt their training at the academy accumulates.

_You don't become the best of the best by staying alive. With the Animus, you are closer to perfection with each death you suffer._

*Kaiden Jericho would rather skip the death part, thank you very much.*



_Join Kaiden as he learns about Nexus, the Animus and the opportunities that one fight has brought him. Never has helping someone benefitted him so much.

The future is looking bright…except for the pain._


*This complete series boxed set includes:*


Initiate
CO-OP
Death Match
Advance
Revenant
Glitch
MAster
Infiltration
Raid
Invasion
Payback
Victor


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**rchives of Humanity: The Complete Trilogy *













Former soldier Leon Imus, imprisoned at the hands of machines and a rogue AI that commands them, has finally broken free. Now comes the hard part: waging and winning a war against a few million sentient inogranics.

And reviving the human race.

With Earth mostly purged of humanity and all of its achievements, Leon’s only help is a gun, a friendly robot, and a bad-tempered woman who might kill him before the machines do.

But in the ruins of civilization, secrets are waiting to be found. Knowledge that will help dismantle the machines. Or, if in the wrong hands, finalize mankind’s extinction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*R**ed Clocks: A Novel *













In this ferociously imaginative novel, abortion is once again illegal in America, in-vitro fertilization is banned, and the Personhood Amendment grants rights of life, liberty, and property to every embryo.

Five women. One question. What is a woman for?

In a small Oregon fishing town, five very different women navigate these new barriers alongside age-old questions surrounding motherhood, identity, and freedom. Ro, a single high-school teacher, is trying to have a baby on her own, while also writing a biography of Eivv?r, a little-known 19th-century female polar explorer.

Susan is a frustrated mother of two, trapped in a crumbling marriage. Mattie is the adopted daughter of doting parents and one of Ro's best students, who finds herself pregnant with nowhere to turn. And Gin is the gifted, forest-dwelling herbalist, or "mender," who brings all their fates together when she's arrested and put on trial in a frenzied modern-day witch hunt.

Red Clocks is at once a riveting drama, whose mysteries unfold with magnetic energy, and a shattering novel of ideas. In the vein of Margaret Atwood and Eileen Myles, Leni Zumas fearlessly explores the contours of female experience, evoking The Handmaid's Tale for a new millennium. This is a story of resilience, transformation, and hope in tumultuous -- even frightening -- times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Body Scout: A Novel *













*A New York Times Best Sci-Fi and Fantasy Novel of 2021

"Timeless and original...The Body Scout is a wild ride, sad and funny, surreal and intelligent."—The New York Times

"I devoured it." —Jonathan Lethem

“Completely weird and still completely real. Delightful—I couldn't put it down."–Shea Serrano*
In the future you can have any body you want—as long as you can afford it.

But in a New York ravaged by climate change and repeat pandemics, Kobo is barely scraping by. He scouts the latest in gene-edited talent for Big Pharma-owned baseball teams, but his own cybernetics are a decade out of date and twin sister loan sharks are banging down his door. Things couldn't get much worse.

Then his brother—Monsanto Mets slugger J.J. Zunz—is murdered at home plate.

Determined to find the killer, Kobo plunges into a world of genetically modified CEOs, philosophical Neanderthals, and back-alley body modification, only to quickly find he's in a game far bigger and more corrupt than he imagined. To keep himself together while the world is falling apart, he'll have to navigate a time where both body and soul are sold to the highest bidder. 

*Diamond-sharp and savagely wry, The Body Scout is a timely science fiction thriller debut set in an all-too-possible future.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Historian *













*The record-breaking phenomenon from Elizabeth Kostova is a celebrated masterpiece that "refashioned the vampire myth into a compelling contemporary novel, a late-night page-turner" (San Francisco Chronicle). *

Breathtakingly suspenseful and beautifully written, _The Historian_ is the story of a young woman plunged into a labyrinth where the secrets of her family’s past connect to an inconceivable evil: the dark fifteenth-century reign of Vlad the Impaler and a time-defying pact that may have kept his awful work alive through the ages. The search for the truth becomes an adventure of monumental proportions, taking us from monasteries and dusty libraries to the capitals of Eastern Europe—in a feat of storytelling so rich, so hypnotic, so exciting that it has enthralled readers around the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*W**ho is Maud Dixon?: A Novel *













“Part Patricia Highsmith, part All About Eve and pure fun.”―Maria Semple

Florence Darrow has always felt she was destined for greatness, but after a disastrous affair with her married boss, she starts to doubt herself. All that changes when she sets off for Morocco with her new boss, the celebrated but reclusive author Maud Dixon. Amidst the colorful streets of Marrakesh and the wind-swept beaches of the coast, Florence begins to feel she’s leading the sort of interesting, cosmopolitan life she deserves.

But when she wakes up in the hospital after a terrible car accident, with no memory of the previous night—and no sign of Maud—a dangerous idea begins to take form. . . 

A Best Book of the Year: New York Times, NPR, New York Post, Entertainment Weekly, CrimeReads


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*F**orever Young: A Memoir *













Iconic actress Hayley Mills shares personal memories from her storied childhood, growing up in a famous acting family and becoming a Disney child star, trying to grow up in a world that wanted her to stay forever young.

The daughter of acclaimed British actor Sir John Mills was still a preteen when she began her acting career and was quickly thrust into the spotlight. Under the wing of Walt Disney himself, Hayley Mills was transformed into one of the biggest child starlets of the 1960s through her iconic roles in Pollyanna, The Parent Trap, and many more. She became one of only twelve actors in history to be bestowed with the Academy Juvenile Award, presented at the Oscars by its first recipient, Shirley Temple, and went on to win a number of awards including a Golden Globe, multiple BAFTAs, and a Disney Legacy Award.

Now, in her charming and forthright memoir, she provides a unique window into when Hollywood was still 'Tinseltown' and the great Walt Disney was at his zenith, ruling over what was (at least in his own head) still a family business. This behind-the-scenes look at the drama of having a sky-rocketing career as a young teen in an esteemed acting family will offer both her childhood impressions of the wild and glamorous world she was swept into, and the wisdom and broader knowledge that time has given her. Hayley will delve intimately into her relationship with Walt Disney, as well as the emotional challenges of being bound to a wholesome, youthful public image as she grew into her later teen years, and how that impacted her and her choices--including marrying a producer over 30 years her senior when she was 20! With her regrets, her joys, her difficulties, and her triumphs, this is a compelling read for any fan of classic Disney films and an inside look at a piece of real Hollywood history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*H**ooked: How Crafting Saved My Life*













From the 2-time Tony Award-winner and the star of TV’s Younger, funny and intimate stories and reflections about how crafting has kept her sane while navigating the highs and lows of family, love, and show business (and how it can help you, too).

Whether she’s playing an “age-defying” book editor on television or dazzling audiences on the Broadway stage, Sutton Foster manages to make it all look easy. How? Crafting. From the moment she picked up a cross stitch needle to escape the bullying chorus girls in her early performing days, she was hooked. Cross stitching led to crocheting, crocheting led to collages, which led to drawing, and so much more. Channeling her emotions into her creations centered Sutton as she navigated the significant moments in her life and gave her tangible reminders of her experiences. Now, in this charming and poignant collection, Sutton shares those moments, including her fraught relationship with her agoraphobic mother; a painful divorce splashed on the pages of the tabloids; her struggles with fertility; the thrills she found on the stage during hit plays like Thoroughly Modern Millie, Anything Goes, and Violet; her breakout TV role in Younger; and the joy of adopting her daughter, Emily. Accompanying the stories, Sutton has included crochet patterns, recipes, and so much more!

Witty and poignant, Hooked will leave readers entertained as well as inspire them to pick up their own cross stitch needles and paintbrushes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*I **Am Malala: The Girl Who Stood Up for Education and Was Shot by the Taliban* 













*A MEMOIR BY THE YOUNGEST RECIPIENT OF THE NOBEL PEACE PRIZE

As seen on Netflix with David Letterman*
"I come from a country that was created at midnight. When I almost died it was just after midday."

When the Taliban took control of the Swat Valley in Pakistan, one girl spoke out. Malala Yousafzai refused to be silenced and fought for her right to an education.

On Tuesday, October 9, 2012, when she was fifteen, she almost paid the ultimate price. She was shot in the head at point-blank range while riding the bus home from school, and few expected her to survive.

Instead, Malala's miraculous recovery has taken her on an extraordinary journey from a remote valley in northern Pakistan to the halls of the United Nations in New York. At sixteen, she became a global symbol of peaceful protest and the youngest nominee ever for the Nobel Peace Prize.

_I AM MALALA _is the remarkable tale of a family uprooted by global terrorism, of the fight for girls' education, of a father who, himself a school owner, championed and encouraged his daughter to write and attend school, and of brave parents who have a fierce love for their daughter in a society that prizes sons.

_I AM MALALA _will make you believe in the power of one person's voice to inspire change in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*W**here'd You Go, Bernadette: A Novel*













A misanthropic matriarch leaves her eccentric family in crisis when she mysteriously disappears in this "whip-smart and divinely funny" novel that inspired the movie starring Cate Blanchett (New York Times).

Bernadette Fox is notorious. To her Microsoft-guru husband, she's a fearlessly opinionated partner; to fellow private-school mothers in Seattle, she's a disgrace; to design mavens, she's a revolutionary architect; and to 15-year-old Bee, she is her best friend and, simply, Mom.

Then Bernadette vanishes. It all began when Bee aced her report card and claimed her promised reward: a family trip to Antarctica. But Bernadette's intensifying allergy to Seattle -- and people in general -- has made her so agoraphobic that a virtual assistant in India now runs her most basic errands. A trip to the end of the earth is problematic.

To find her mother, Bee compiles email messages, official documents, and secret correspondence -- creating a compulsively readable and surprisingly touching novel about misplaced genius and a mother and daughter's role in an absurd world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A** Man Called Ove: A Novel *













MORE THAN TWO MILLION COPIES SOLD

“You’ll laugh, you’ll cry, you’ll feel new sympathy for the curmudgeons in your life.” —People

Meet Ove. He’s a curmudgeon—the kind of man who points at people he dislikes as if they were burglars caught outside his bedroom window. He has staunch principles, strict routines, and a short fuse. People call him “the bitter neighbor from hell.”

But must Ove be bitter just because he doesn’t walk around with a smile plastered to his face all the time? Behind the cranky exterior there is a story and a sadness. So when one November morning a chatty young couple with two chatty young daughters move in next door and accidentally flatten Ove’s mailbox, it is the lead-in to a comical and heartwarming tale of unkempt cats, unexpected friendship, and the ancient art of backing up a U-Haul. All of which will change one cranky old man and a local residents’ association to their very foundations.

Fredrik Backman’s novel about the angry old man next door is a thoughtful exploration of the profound impact one life has on countless others. “If there was an award for ‘Most Charming Book of the Year,’ this first novel by a Swedish blogger-turned-overnight-sensation would win hands down” (Booklist, starred review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Kama Sutra Diaries: Intimate Journeys through Modern India* 













Sally Howard, a self-confessed child of the Western Sexual Revolution, sets out on a sexploration through modern India by train, plane and auto-rickshaw.

From the heat of anti-rape protest on the streets of New Delhi to the cool hills of Shimla, playground of the Raj; from a Gujurati retirement home for gay men and eunuchs to a busy sex clinic in Chennai; from patriarchs to matriarchs; GIGs (Good Indian Girls), BIGs (Bad Indian Girls) and the fleshpots of Bombay, she accompanied by feisty Delhi girl Dimple lifts the bed sheets on India's sexual revolution.

And it's a revolution that's full of fascinating surprises and contrasts; for India - the land that gave us that exuberant guide to sexual pleasure, the Kama Sutra - is also the land where women remain cloistered in purdah while teenage girls check out porn online; where families bow down to a conjoined phallus and vagina, the Shivaling, while couples fear to hold hands in public; and where the loveless arranged marriage is still the norm.

Colourful, compelling, confounding, The Kama Sutra Diaries reveal what India has to tell us about modern-day love, sex and sexuality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*H**earts & Haunts, Confessions of a Closet Medium, Book 3: A Supernatural Southern Cozy Mystery about a Reluctant Ghost Whisperer*













When a rival wedding planner is murdered with one of Ava’s bridal shoes at the Hearts Forever Fair, she’ll need everyone’s help—including an angry ghost with a tragic past—to help her prove her innocence and bring the culprit to justice.

The Hearts Forever Bridal Fair is the biggest wedding event in Georgia, making it the perfect time to unveil my new gown designs. It’s also my chance to take Aunt Willa’s business to the next level. The hotel hosting it may be haunted, but not even the spirits who require my assistance will keep me from achieving my goal.

A group of conspirators just might, though, especially after my biggest competitor ends up with a bridal shoe’s stiletto lodged in his throat. When our antagonistic past becomes a hot topic, and my fingerprints all over the murder weapon, I’ll need my guardian angel, cantankerous cat, and an eccentric ghostly detective, to help prove my innocence.
Grab this humorous mystery today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Silent Witness: An absolutely unputdownable crime thriller (Detective Amanda Steele Book 3)*













It’s 4 a.m. when her mom shakes her awake. “Get up baby, we’re going to play hide and seek.” The little girl presses back into the dark space, holding her breath as she hears the shots ring out. She knows she’s next…

When the bodies of a local family are discovered on a quiet street in the small town of Dumfries, Virginia, Detective Amanda Steele takes charge of the case. Brett and Angela Parker were shot three times each, leaving no hope of survival, and their tidy suburban home has been ransacked. But there is no sign of their beloved six-year-old, Zoe.

Zoe is the same age as Amanda’s daughter was when she died, and Amanda can’t bear the thought of another little girl in danger. She’s organizing a search for the child, when she notices something strange about the ottoman at the foot of the Parkers’ bed. She opens it to find Zoe, mute and traumatized, but alive.

With Zoe completely uncommunicative, Amanda must find another way to untangle what destroyed this seemingly perfect family. It’s clear that the killer is searching for something the Parkers had, and until she has this monster behind bars, Amanda fears that he may return for Zoe. When she learns that Brett Parker cut short the family’s recent lakeside vacation, she wonders why. What happened at that lake house, and did it ultimately get them killed?

Amanda heads out to Lake Chesdin on the feeling it might be key to the case, and when she finds a cell phone in the murky waters next to the Parker cabin, she knows she’s made a breakthrough. But then terrible news reaches her from Dumfries; Zoe has been taken from her school playground.

Someone wants to silence the Parker family for good, can Amanda catch them before the little girl she’s desperate to protect pays the price?

A completely gripping and addictive crime thriller that will keep fans of Rachel Caine, Lisa Regan and Robert Dugoni entertained into the early hours.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I**Q (An IQ Novel Book 1) *













*A resident of one of LA's toughest neighborhoods uses his blistering intellect to solve the crimes the LAPD ignores.*

East Long Beach. The LAPD is barely keeping up with the neighborhood's high crime rate. Murders go unsolved, lost children unrecovered. But someone from the neighborhood has taken it upon himself to help solve the cases the police can't or won't touch.

They call him IQ. He's a loner and a high school dropout, his unassuming nature disguising a relentless determination and a fierce intelligence. He charges his clients whatever they can afford, which might be a set of tires or a homemade casserole. To get by, he's forced to take on clients that can pay.

This time, it's a rap mogul whose life is in danger. As Isaiah investigates, he encounters a vengeful ex-wife, a crew of notorious cutthroats, a monstrous attack dog, and a hit man who even other hit men say is a lunatic. The deeper Isaiah digs, the more far reaching and dangerous the case becomes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Boy from the Woods *













*A man with a mysterious past must find a missing teenage girl in this shocking thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Run Away.*

Thirty years ago, Wilde was found as a boy living feral in the woods, with no memory of his past. Now an adult, he still doesn't know where he comes from, and another child has gone missing.

No one seems to take Naomi Pine's disappearance seriously, not even her father—with one exception. Hester Crimstein, a television criminal attorney, knows through her grandson that Naomi was relentlessly bullied at school. Hester asks Wilde—with whom she shares a tragic connection—to use his unique skills to help find Naomi.

Wilde can't ignore an outcast in trouble, but in order to find Naomi he must venture back into the community where he has never fit in, a place where the powerful are protected even when they harbor secrets that could destroy the lives of millions . . . secrets that Wilde must uncover before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*For Reasons Unknown: An absolutely gripping crime thriller that keeps you guessing until the last page (DCI Matilda Darke Thriller, Book 1)*













*Two murders. Twenty years. Now the killer is back for more…*
DCI Matilda Darke has returned to work after a nine month absence. A shadow of her former self, she is tasked with re-opening a cold case: the terrifyingly brutal murders of Miranda and Stefan Harkness. The only witness was their eleven-year-old son, Jonathan, who was too deeply traumatized to speak a word.

Then a dead body is discovered, and the investigation leads back to Matilda's case. Suddenly the past and present converge, and it seems a killer may have come back for more…

*A darkly compelling debut crime novel, this is the start of a brilliant series, perfect for fans of Louise Penny and Val McDermid.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**efore It's Too Late (An F.B.I. K-9 Novel Book 2) *













As a serial killer plays games with the FBI, a special agent and her K-9 partner refuse to follow the rules in this Washington, D.C., thriller.

Somewhere in the Washington, D.C. area, a woman lies helpless in a box—barely breathing and buried alive. In Quantico, the FBI receives a coded message from the woman’s abductor. He wants to play a game: decipher the clues, save the girl. But when FBI cryptanalysts crack the code, Special Agent Meg Jennings and her K-9 partner, Hawk, are too late. An innocent life is lost…and the killer’s game is far from over.

With more coded messages, the deadly pattern is repeated—again and again. As the body count rises, Meg decides to break protocol and consult her brilliant sister, Cara, to decipher the kidnapper’s twisted clues. Putting her job on the line, Meg is determined not to let one more person die under her and Hawk’s watch. If the plan fails, it could bite them in the end. And if it leads to the killer, it could bury them forever . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*B**reakout *













*In this heart-pounding thriller, a correctional officer and an ex-cop are fleeing a hurricane—but their only hope of survival is a maximum-security prison where they face new untold dangers.*

Hurricane Anna: a superstorm made up of two Category 5 hurricanes coming together to wreak unprecedented havoc along the eastern seaboard.

When the superstorm hits, the correctional officers at Ravenhill flee, opening all the cell doors and leaving the inmates to fend for themselves as the floodwaters rise. But Jack Constantine, an ex-cop serving ten years for killing one of his wife's murderers, isn't going to just lay down and die. Not when his wife's two remaining killers are among the prisoners relocated to the Glasshouse to ride out the storm.

Meanwhile, Kiera Sawyer, a Correctional Officer on her first day at work is the only officer left behind when the others flee. Sawyer rescues Jack and offers to team up. If they can make it to the Glasshouse they might just survive the hurricane. But that involves making their way through the prison, fighting off eight hundred blood-crazed inmates as the building fills with water and the wall crumble all around them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**ogue Strike (A Jake Keller Thriller Book 2) *













Jake Keller finds himself in a familiar position—on the run for his life and desperate to find the shadowy figures behind a global conspiracy.

CIA agent Jake Keller and his partner, Curt Roach, are in Yemen on an important mission. They've been tipped off to a secret meeting of top al Qaeda leaders. The plan is to interrupt the meeting with a few unexpected visitors—a pair of Hellfire missiles from an orbiting drone. But the drone stops responding to their signals and soon disappears over the horizon. When next seen, the drone is attacking innocent pilgrims in Mecca.

Jake and Curt are staggered. The U.S. government is desperate to disavow this atrocity. Who better to blame than a couple of rogue CIA agents? With all the governments of the Middle East looking for them and no help from their own side, they are in a desperate race to stay ahead of the mob and find out who's actually behind the crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Y**our Brain, Explained: What Neuroscience Reveals About Your Brain and its Quirks *













Sleep. Memory. Pleasure. Fear. Language. We experience these things every day, but how do our brains create them? 

Your Brain, Explained is a personal tour around your gray matter. Neuroscientist Marc Dingman gives you a crash course in how your brain works and explains the latest research on the brain functions that affect you on a daily basis.

You'll also discover what happens when the brain doesn't work the way it should, causing problems such as insomnia, ADHD, depression, or addiction. You'll learn how neuroscience is working to fix these problems, and how you can build up your defenses against the most common faults of the mind.

Along the way you'll find out:
· Why brain training games don't prevent dementia
· What it's like to remember every day of your life as if it were yesterday
· Which popular psychiatric drug was created from German rocket fuel
· How you might unknowingly be sabotaging your sleep

Drawing on the author's popular YouTube series, 2-minute Neuroscience, this is a friendly, engaging introduction to the human brain and its quirks from the perspective of a neuroscientist--using real-life examples and the author's own eye-opening illustrations. Your brain is yours to discover!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lose Your Mother: A Journey Along the Atlantic Slave Route*













In _Lose Your Mother_, Saidiya Hartman journeys along a slave route in Ghana, following the trail of captives from the hinterland to the Atlantic coast. She retraces the history of the Atlantic slave trade from the fifteenth to the twentieth century and reckons with the blank slate of her own genealogy.

There were no survivors of Hartman's lineage, nor far-flung relatives in Ghana of whom she had come in search. She traveled to Ghana in search of strangers. The most universal definition of the slave is a stranger—torn from kin and country. To lose your mother is to suffer the loss of kin, to forget your past, and to inhabit the world as a stranger. As both the offspring of slaves and an American in Africa, Hartman, too, was a stranger. Her reflections on history and memory unfold as an intimate encounter with places—a holding cell, a slave market, a walled town built to repel slave raiders—and with people: an Akan prince who granted the Portuguese permission to build the first permanent trading fort in West Africa; an adolescent boy who was kidnapped while playing; a fourteen-year-old girl who was murdered aboard a slave ship.

Eloquent, thoughtful, and deeply affecting, _Lose Your Mother _is a powerful meditation on history, memory, and the Atlantic slave trade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Industrial Revolutionaries: The Making of the Modern World, 1776–1914*













“Anyone with a passing interest in economic history will thoroughly enjoy” this account of how industry transformed the world (The Seattle Times).

In less than one hundred and fifty years, an unlikely band of scientists, spies, entrepreneurs, and political refugees took a world made of wood and powered by animals, wind, and water, and made it into something entirely new, forged of steel and iron, and powered by steam and fossil fuels.

This “entertaining and informative” account weaves together the dramatic stories of giants such as Edison, Watt, Wedgwood, and Daimler with lesser-known or entirely forgotten characters, including a group of Japanese samurai who risked their lives to learn the secrets of the West, and John “Iron Mad” Wilkinson, who didn’t let war between England and France stop him from plumbing Paris (The Wall Street Journal).

“Integrating lively biography with technological clarity, Weightman converts the Industrial Revolution into an enjoyably readable period of history.” —Booklist


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P**risoner of the OGPU: Four Years in a Soviet Labor Camp *













*“Why should we hope? Our lives are wholly blasted, And all of us are damned by destiny?”*


George Kitchin provides a first-hand account of his four year imprisonment in a Soviet gulag, from 1928-32.

At the time of his incarceration, Kitchin, a Finnish citizen, was working in Russia as a representative for an American firm.

He was arrested by the Soviet secret police (known as the OGPU at the time), charged with violating an obscure regulation, held in prison, and then sent to a labor camp located in northern Russia where he describes the brutalities he endured and witnessed.

He had the good fortune after a time to be assigned clerical work in the office of the penal camp administration. This undoubtedly saved his life and it also gave him a unique opportunity to observe the inner workings of the OGPU organization.

As a citizen of Finland, his case was a matter of concern to the Finnish government, whose efforts finally obtained for him permission to leave Soviet Russia.

His physical condition after four horrible years was dire. A year and a half were spent in convalescing, and another year in preparing his notes and writing this memoir of his experiences.

Prisoner of the OGBU is one of the only first-hand authentic accounts of the penal camps of the Far North, and it is still relevant today in understanding and studying that brutal period of history.

‘This for the market of Escape from the Soviets, and others of the sort, an account of the piled-up horrors of a prison camp of the Soviet Secret Police. Kitchin was a representative of Finnish interests, and got caught on a technicality and sent for four horrible years to the far north. First hand data of Soviet methods and inefficiencies, of the regime and a revealing picture of behind the scenes, of incredible brutalities. Well done and thrillingly absorbing reading.’ – Kirkus Reviews


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**ecember 1941: Twelve Days that Began a World War *













*An account of the dramatic turning point in World War II that marked “the dawn of American might and the struggle for supremacy in Southeast Asia” (Times Higher Education).*

In far-flung locations around the globe, an unparalleled sequence of international events took place between December 1 and December 12, 1941. In this riveting book, historian Evan Mawdsley explores how the story unfolded . . .

On Monday, December 1, 1941, the Japanese government made its final decision to attack Britain and America. In the following days, the Red Army launched a counterthrust in Moscow while the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor and invaded Malaya. By December 12, Hitler had declared war on the United States, the collapse of British forces in Malaya had begun, and Hitler had secretly laid out his policy of genocide. Churchill was leaving London to meet Roosevelt as Anthony Eden arrived in Russia to discuss the postwar world with Stalin. Combined, these occurrences brought about a “new war,” as Churchill put it, with Japan and America deeply involved and Russia resurgent. This book, a truly international history, examines the momentous happenings of December 1941 from a variety of perspectives. It shows that their significance is clearly understood only when they are viewed together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Diary of a Young Girl *













THE DEFINITIVE EDITION • Discovered in the attic in which she spent the last years of her life, Anne Frank’s remarkable diary has since become a world classic—a powerful reminder of the horrors of war and an eloquent testament to the human spirit.

“The single most compelling personal account of the Holocaust ... remains astonishing and excruciating.”—The New York Times Book Review

In 1942, with Nazis occupying Holland, a thirteen-year-old Jewish girl and her family fled their home in Amsterdam and went into hiding. For the next two years, until their whereabouts were betrayed to the Gestapo, they and another family lived cloistered in the “Secret Annex” of an old office building. Cut off from the outside world, they faced hunger, boredom, the constant cruelties of living in confined quarters, and the ever-present threat of discovery and death. In her diary Anne Frank recorded vivid impressions of her experiences during this period. By turns thoughtful, moving, and amusing, her account offers a fascinating commentary on human courage and frailty and a compelling self-portrait of a sensitive and spirited young woman whose promise was tragically cut short.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Luftwaffe's Secret WWII Missions *













“Full of mystery and intrigue surrounding the Abwehr and the Luftwaffe secret missions supporting the insertion and less frequent extraction of agents.” —Aviation News

There are many vivid episodes in the operational service of the Luftwaffe’s special and secret units which engaged in the delivery of agents and saboteurs in the rear of the enemy throughout the Second World War—not just on the Eastern Front but across Asia and Europe. The activities of the pilots and crews of these squadrons, even in the Luftwaffe itself, were closed and secret. Information on the operations and missions of these units was known only to a limited number of people. It was common practice for the crew of one aircraft in these units to know nothing about the assignments of their fellow airmen.

The area of activity of such units and aircraft covered the whole of Europe, North Africa, the Arctic circle, the Urals, the Caucasus, and Central Asia including Iran, Iraq, and Afghanistan. The Luftwaffe not only flew to these remote regions, but also created secret bases for their aircraft.

Drawn from German and Russian sources, much of the latter only recently declassified, the authors expose for the very first time the Luftwaffe’s secret operations and reveal the fate of many of the pilots, agents and saboteurs in a story as breathtakingly dramatic as any blockbuster novel.

“A most interesting account of the special Luftwaffe units that flew agents into enemy territory during WWII . . .What may surprise many readers is the extent of these operations that stretched deep into the Soviet Union and also into the Middle East and Afghanistan.” —Firetrench


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*O**ur Jungle Road to Tokyo *













*“War history at its best” Kirkus Reviews*


On 20 August 1942, Robert L. Eichelberger departed the United States for Australia to serve under General Douglas MacArthur in the war for the Pacific.

He was thrown into the heat of the action, as within a matter of months, the Allied armies stormed the Japanese beachheads at Buna.

Eichelberger stated that though the Buna campaign was the first Allied Ground Force victory in the Pacific “it was bought at a substantial price in death, wounds, disease, despair, and human suffering.”

For the next three years, Eichelberger and the men that he led, fought bloody campaigns at Biak, Leyte, Mindanao, and elsewhere as they attempted to defeat the Japanese.

Eichelberger and the Eighth Army conducted fifty-two separate D-days between the Battle of Leyte and the Japanese surrender. It is little wonder therefore that John C. Frederiksen in American Military Leaders stated that Eichelberger was “The Pacific theater’s most successful exponent of amphibious warfare.”

Our Jungle Road to Tokyo is not merely an account of military operations as Eichelberger also comments on Australian-American relations through the Pacific campaign, Mrs. Roosevelt’s visit to the troops, the daily life of his men, how they survived the inhospitable jungles of the pacific islands, and the realities of the military occupation of Japan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/13/22.

Currently $3.

*R**ising Sun And Tumbling Bear: Russia's War with Japan (Cassell Military Paperbacks) *













*The definitive history of the Russo-Japanese war*

The Russians were wrong-footed from the start, fighting in Manchuria at the end of a 5,000 mile single track railway; the Japanese were a week or so from their bases. The Russian command structure was hopelessly confused, their generals old and incompetent, the Tsar cautious and uncertain. The Russian naval defeat at Tsushima was as farcical as it was complete. The Japanese had defeated a big European power, and the lessons for the West were there for all to see, had they cared to do so. From this curious war, so unsafely ignored for the most part by the military minds of the day, Richard Connaughton has woven a fascinating narrative to appeal to readers at all levels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/14/22.

Currently $1.

*S**on of Orlan (The Chronicles of Kin Roland Book 2) *


*Book 1 is currently **free here.*













*New Enemies*
Kin Roland survived the Battle of Crater Town. He managed to keep his friends alive, though most remained at his side on Crashdown when the safe course would have been to evacuate with Earth Fleet. Kin even found the girl of his dreams.

*Surviving Earth Fleet justice and a Reaper vendetta was only the beginning. Now Kin has real trouble.*

With the Grand Army of the Mazz Empire descending on the planet to destroy ancient enemies and Reapers sweeping across the landscape leaving terror and death in their wake, Kin learns the truth of his supposedly invincible enemies. The largest military expedition in history isn't that of a conquering force. The Mazz are on the run--fleeing extinction and Kin knows desperate enemies are dangerous.

Kin will find himself in a position no one expected. He'll define humanity with his next choice, or doom them eternally.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*W**eapons of Earth (The Chronicles of Kin Roland Book 3) *













*With the fate of humanity at stake, there is only one way for the Traitor of Hellsbreach to make things right.*

After a battle that erased people from existence, Kin Roland faces betrayal, intrigue, and the ultimate decision. Reapers, Slomn, and all the deadly monsters of Crashdown have not prepared him for his return to Hellsbreach. He swore to never again set foot on the red wasteland. The truth awaiting him in Blood Meridian Canyon will force him to a desperate alliance. A creature that even the King of the Reapers fears will drive Kin across the Red Plains of Sorrow with the fate of humanity in the balance. There has only ever been one decision for Kin Roland… the right decision.

Weapons of Earth is the final book in the Chronicles of Kin Roland trilogy, a military science fiction adventure that fans of the movies Aliens and Predator will love. This series is for anyone who has dreamed of suiting up in a Starship Troopers dropship and assaulting a planet with a band of brothers ready to snatch victory from impossible odds. If you enjoy books by Robert A. Heinlein, Frank Herbert, John Steakley, John Ringo, and David Weber then you’ll love this book they inspired.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**ortuna (The Nova Vita Protocol Book 1) *












Fortuna launches a new space opera trilogy that will hook you from the first crash landing.

Scorpia Kaiser has always stood in Corvus's shadow until the day her older brother abandons their family to participate in a profitless war. However, becoming the heir to her mother's smuggling operation is not an easy transition for the always rebellious, usually reckless, and occasionally drunk pilot of the Fortuna, an aging cargo ship and the only home Scorpia has ever known.

But when a deal turns deadly and Corvus returns from the war, Scorpia's plans to take over the family business are interrupted, and the Kaiser siblings are forced to make a choice: take responsibility for their family's involvement in a devastating massacre or lay low and hope it blows over.

Too bad Scorpia was never any good at staying out of a fight.

Perfect for fans of Becky Chambers and Catherynne M. Valente, Fortuna introduces a dazzling new voice in science fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**emoria (The Nova Vita Protocol Book 2) *













Two planets are on the brink of war in Memoria, the thrilling second book in an action-packed space opera trilogy, The Nova Vita Protocol.

The Kaiser Family helped the Nova Vita system avoid a catastrophic multi-planet war, one that the Kaisers might have accidentally caused in the first place. In their wake, two planets have been left devastated by ancient alien technology.

Now, the Kaisers try to settle into their new lives as tenuous citizens of the serene water planet, Nibiru, but Scorpia Kaiser can never stay still. So, she takes another shady job. One that gives her a ship where spaceborn like her belong.

But while Scorpia is always moving forward, Corvus can't seem to leave his life as a soldier behind. Every planet in the system is vying to strip his razed home planet Titan of its remaining resources, and tensions are high. The Kaisers will need to discover the truth behind what happened on Gaia and Titan, or Corvus will be forced again to fight in an unwinnable war -- and this time, all of Nova Vita is at stake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Further Adventures of Sherlock Holmes: War of the Worlds*













H.G. Wells meets Sherlock Holmes in this thrilling historical mystery in which the famous detective seeks the culprit behind an alien invasion

Sherlock Holmes, Professor Challenger, and Dr. Watson meet their match when the streets of London are left decimated by a prolonged alien attack. Who could be responsible for such destruction? Sherlock Holmes is about to find out . . .

Manly and Wade Wellman’s novel takes H.G. Wells’ classic story of Martian invasion and throws Holmes into the mix, with surprising and unexpected results.

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle’s timeless creation returns in a new series of exciting detective stories. From the earliest days of Holmes’ career to his astonishing encounters with Martian invaders, the Further Adventures series encapsulates the most varied and thrilling cases of the world's greatest detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I**f You Didn't Bring Jerky, What Did I Just Eat?: Misadventures in Hunting, Fishing, and the Wilds of Suburbia*













A hilarious collection of essays dedicated to life in the great outdoors from Field & Stream’s acclaimed Sportsman’s Life columnist.

For nearly a decade, Bill Heavey, an outdoorsman marooned in suburbia, has written the Sportsman’s Life column on the back page of Field & Stream, where he does for hunting and fishing what David Feherty does for golf and Lewis Grizzard did for the South. If You Didn’t Bring Jerky, What Did I Just Eat? is the first collection of Heavey’s sidesplitting observations on life as a hardcore (but often hapless) outdoorsman.

Whether he’s hunting cougars in the desert, scheming to make his five-year-old daughter love fishing, or chronicling his father’s life through a succession of canine companions, Heavey brings his trademark wit to a wide-range of outdoor enthusiasms, running the gamut from elite expeditions to ordinary occupations.

In turns hysterical and poignant, entertaining and educational, this is an irresistible addition to the collection of any avid outdoorsman—or any suburbanite intrigued by the call of the wild.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Friend Zone *













Fall in love with this hilarious and heartwarming USA Today bestselling romantic comedy that LJ Shen calls "an absolute treat."

Kristen Peterson doesn't do drama, will fight to the death for her friends, and has no room in her life for guys who just don't get her. She's also keeping a big secret: facing a medically necessary procedure that will make it impossible for her to have children.

Planning her best friend's wedding is bittersweet for Kristen -- especially when she meets the best man, Josh Copeland. He's funny, sexy, never offended by her mile-wide streak of sarcasm, and always one chicken enchilada ahead of her hangry. Even her dog, Stuntman Mike, adores him. The only catch: Josh wants a big family someday. Kristen knows he'd be better off with someone else, but as their attraction grows, it's harder and harder to keep him at arm's length.

The Friend Zone will have you laughing one moment and grabbing for tissues the next as it tackles the realities of infertility and loss with wit, heart, and a lot of sass.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**eginner's Luck (Chance of a Lifetime Book 1) *













When three best friends impulsively buy a lottery ticket, their shared winnings lead to luck in love in this romance trilogy debut.

A university research scientist, Kit Averin is practical to a fault. Even after she and her friends Zoe and Greer win the lottery, Kit doesn’t want the windfall to change her life in any way except one: she’s finally buying her first real home. Now, between work and her new fixer-upper house, she has more than enough to keep her busy. But then an unsettlingly handsome and determined corporate recruiter shows up in her lab—and manages to work his way into her heart.

Ben Tucker is surprised to find that the scientist he wants for Beaumont Materials is a beautiful, sharp-witted young woman. Talking her into a big-money position with his firm is harder than he expects, but he’s willing to put in the time, especially when sticking around for the summer gives him a chance to reconnect with his dad. What begins as a chilly rebuff soon heats up into an attraction neither Kit nor Ben can deny. Suddenly finding themselves lucky in love might just be priceless . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*F**ull House (Janet Evanovich's Full Series Book 1) *












Polo instructor Nicholas Kaharchek senses danger the minute he sees Billie Pearce. She represents everything he's always avoided. Happy in her home life, a divorced mother of two, Billie is the epitome of stability. She's also irresistibly fascinating to the footloose Nick, who is instantly attracted...in a car crash sort of way. Their fateful meeting will put them on a collision course of seduction, dysfunction, mayhem, murder—and maybe even love…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Memory of an Elephant *












"The Memory of an Elephant" is an epic saga told by an aging African elephant as he makes a last, perilous journey to find the humans who rescued him as an orphan some fifty years ago. Interwoven with his narrative are the tumultuous lives of the family who raised and then lost him. This timeless story is alternately heartwarming and heartwrenchig, spanning east Africa, Great Britain and New York from 1962 to 2015.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*W**elcome to Piney Falls: A cozy historical murder mystery (Piney Falls Mysteries Book 1) *













*Winner of the Literary Titan Silver Award*

Lanie has no idea what awaits her in Piney Falls...

Lanie Anders has a perfectly-ordered life. From her half-foam morning latte to her high-powered executive job - she controls every outcome. But when her house burns to the ground in mysterious circumstances, her life is thrown into confusion.

Searching for some kind of purpose, she stumbles across a century-old mystery and flees to Piney Falls, Oregon, an oceanside hamlet with a curious past. But something isn’t quite right in the picturesque town. Her neighbor speaks in riddles, the death rate is alarmingly high and the impossibly handsome town baker is hiding something.

With each clue she unearths in the present and the past, she becomes more convinced that the townspeople are in imminent danger.

Will Lanie be able to solve both mysteries without putting her own life in jeopardy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Case of the Purloined Pyramid (The Masked Man of Cairo Book 1)*













An ancient mystery. A modern murder.

Sir Augustus Wall, a horribly mutilated veteran of the Great War, has left Europe behind to open an antiquities shop in Cairo. But Europe’s troubles follow him as a priceless inscription is stolen and those who know its secrets start turning up dead.

Teaming up with Egyptology expert Moustafa Ghani, and Faisal, an irritating street urchin he just can't shake, Sir Augustus must unravel an ancient secret and face his own dark past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Box Set Three (Tonya Kappes Books Cozy Mystery Series)*












VALLEYS, VEHICLES, & VICTIMS BOOK 9

Welcome to Normal, Kentucky where nothing is normal!

The Daniel Boone National Forest is gorgeous in the fall. The leaves have painted the sides of the mountains with yellow, oranges, reds and browns you won't see anywhere else. That's why it's such a popular destination for weddings!
When a wedding party show up at Happy Trails Campground, Mae West is thrilled. She's all things girly and excited to assist the bride in all things southern, which is what the bride is hankering for.Mae recognizes the parents of the bride when they arrive. They are from her past. The past she's been desperately trying to escape...especially since it was the time she was married to Paul West. This just isn't any couple, it's the owners of the famous Moonbucks Coffee Company.
Determined to get the happy couple married off and on their way, hoping to see some of her past drive off forever, Mae volunteers herself and the Laundry Club ladies to become the wedding coordinators.The wedding is set to take place in the beautiful wedding barn at the Old Train Station Motel, only Gert Hobson, the owner of Trails Coffee Shop and providing the coffee for the happy couple, has decided there's no way she's going to help out with Tom Moon's daughter's wedding since she claims how years ago Tom Moon STOLE her coffee blend recipe known today as the special Moonbucks blend.
A public fight between Gert and Tom leaves Gert a prime suspect after a member of the wedding party is found dead at the wedding venue. There might not be a happily ever after for the bride to be or Gert Hobson if Mae West and the Laundry Club ladies don't solve the murder before the wedding party's RV rolls out of town.

SUNSETS, SABBATICAL, & SCANDAL BOOK 10
Who served up the murder at the Normal Diner?
A beloved resident of Normal, Kentucky is found dead on the floor of the Normal Diner, leaving the entire town on high alert. Faster than the short order cook can say order up... the laundry ladies are in the scene.News spreads fast about the murder and Detective Hank Sharp is hungry for answers.Mae West along with the Laundry Club ladies come up with a list of suspects and the evidence is piling up faster than a juicy double cheeseburger.Who murdered the beloved citizen?Was it a hit to score some extra lunch money?

TENTS, TRAILS, & TURMOIL BOOK 11
Welcome to Normal, Kentucky~ where nothing is normal.
Mae West knows tourism and nothing stops tourists like a dead body found in the Daniel Boone National Park.Unfortunately, Yaley Woodard, a local tour guide, is found dead at Happy Trails Campground. Mae is determined to put her amateur sleuth skills to investigate along with the help of the Laundry Club gals.But when Yaley's past ends up being tied to forest trails and local Joel Grassel, Mae realizes Yaley's death has caused much more turmoil than she'd originally thought - and the killer might want to close the tourism in the Daniel Boone National Park for good.AUTHOR'S NOTE: Come spend some time in the small southern town setting with quirky lovable characters to help solve an intriguing mystery with twists and surprises around every corner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*N**ever Street (Amos Walker Novels Book 11) *













Detroit PI Amos Walker must find a missing movie fan before the credits start to roll—“Sharp and energetic . . . a joy from start to finish” (Chicago Tribune).

What could be more innocent than watching old movies? For Neil Catalin, a wealthy man with a happy home, old-fashioned pictures were a hobby that became an obsession. But he wasn’t watching The Wizard of Oz. Crime movies were his passion, the sort where life is cheap and death is free, and Catalin sank himself into them as an escape from the stresses of suburbia, when soaring debt threatened to overwhelm the life he had created. Now he has disappeared, and his wife believes the clue may be in his collection of gruesome classics. She calls on Amos Walker, who ventures into a black-and-white past in his hunt for the missing man. The journey is far from escapism, because this is Detroit, where the guns don’t fire blanks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Smile on the Face of the Tiger (Amos Walker Novels Book 14)*












In Estleman's latest novel, Amos Walker is back on the streets of Detroit as he investigates the mysterious death of an ageing pulp fiction writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*N**aked Prey (The Prey Series Book 14)*













The #1 New York Times bestselling Lucas Davenport novel from John Sandford.

Two people are found hanging naked from a tree in the woods of northern Minnesota. What makes the situation particularly sensitive is the bodies are of a black man and a white woman. Lynching is the word everyone’s trying not to say, but as Lucas Davenport begins to discover, the murders are not at all what they appear to be. And there is worse to come—much, much worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Blood Is Still: A Rebecca Connolly Thriller *













A riveting, immersive thriller from the author of Thunder Bay—"If you don't know Skelton, now's the time" (Ian Rankin).

When a man in eighteenth-century Highland dress is found dead on the site of the Battle of Culloden, where Bonnie Prince Charlie led his forces to a rout seared into Scottish memory, Rebecca Connolly takes up the case for the Chronicle. A controversial film about the rebellion and battle is being shot nearby, and it has drawn the ire of the right-wing nationalist movement Spirit of the Gael. Is there some link between the murder—the weapon used to impale the man leaves no doubt it was murder—and Spirit of the Gael or the shadowy militant group New Dawn, thought to be associated with them?

Meanwhile, in the working-class part of town, Rebecca's assignment to cover a protest against the placement of a convicted child molester into the community leads her to Mo Burke, the unlikely protest leader. Mo is a formidable woman, but she is also the matriarch of a known crime family and usually prefers to shun the spotlight. What has drawn her out? And what of her two grown sons, who share in the family business? The older one, Nolan, with Ben Affleck good looks, is clearly intrigued by Rebecca, as she is by him, despite her better instincts to steer clear of their dangerous, violent world.

And then another body is found, this one wearing the Redcoat uniform of the victorious British army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**avage Country: A Novel *













A “gorgeous, brutal masterpiece” of loss, survival, and buffalo hunting in the nineteenth century Midwest by the “great American writer” of Coal Black Horse (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).

Michael Coughlin, a Civil War veteran with an enigmatic past, arrives in Kansas to settle his dead brother’s debt. There he finds his widowed sister-in-law, Elizabeth, bankrupted by her husband’s folly. Her last hope to salvage something of her former life rests in the dangerous buffalo hunt her husband had been planning—a hunt that Michael and Elizabeth will now embark on together.

Plunging south across the “dead line” between Kansas and Indian Territory, nothing could have prepared them for the dangers: rattlesnakes, rabies, wildfire, lightning strikes, blue northers, flash floods—and human treachery. With the Comanche in winter quarters, Elizabeth and Michael are on borrowed time, and the cruel work of harvesting the buffalo is unraveling their souls.

Savage Country follows an infamous hunt that drove the buffalo to near extinction, and tells the intimate story of how that hunt changed Michael and Elizabeth forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I**n Search of Cell History: The Evolution of Life's Building Blocks*













This comprehensive history of cell evolution “deftly discusses the definition of life” as well as cellular organization, classification and more (San Francisco Book Review).

The origin of cells remains one of the most fundamental mysteries in biology, one that has spawned a large body of research and debate over the past two decades. With In Search of Cell History, Franklin M. Harold offers a comprehensive, impartial take on that research and the controversies that keep the field in turmoil.

Written in accessible language and complemented by a glossary for easy reference, this book examines the relationship between cells and genes; the central role of bioenergetics in the origin of life; the status of the universal tree of life with its three stems and viral outliers; and the controversies surrounding the last universal common ancestor. Harold also discusses the evolution of cellular organization, the origin of complex cells, and the incorporation of symbiotic organelles. In Search of Cell History shows us just how far we have come in understanding cell evolution—and the evolution of life in general—and how far we still have to go.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crazy Horse and Custer: The Parallel Lives of Two American Warriors*













A New York Times bestseller from the author of Band of Brothers: The biography of two fighters forever linked by history and the battle at Little Bighorn.

On the sparkling morning of June 25, 1876, 611 men of the United States 7th Cavalry rode toward the banks of Little Bighorn in the Montana Territory, where three thousand Indians stood waiting for battle. The lives of two great warriors would soon be forever linked throughout history: Crazy Horse, leader of the Oglala Sioux, and General George Armstrong Custer. Both were men of aggression and supreme courage. Both became leaders in their societies at very early ages. Both were stripped of power, in disgrace, and worked to earn back the respect of their people. And to both of them, the unspoiled grandeur of the Great Plains of North America was an irresistible challenge. Their parallel lives would pave the way, in a manner unknown to either, for an inevitable clash between two nations fighting for possession of the open prairie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Z**ulu Victory: The Epic of Isandlwana and the Cover-up *













“A densely detailed account of the 1879 Zulu defeat of the British . . . portrays a complex and interesting segment of British/African history.”—Library Journal

The battle of Isandlwana—a great Zulu victory—was one of the worst defeats ever to befall a British Army. At noon on 22 January 1879, a British camp, garrisoned by over 1700 troops, was attacked and overwhelmed by 20,000 Zulu warriors. The defeat of the British, armed with the most modern weaponry of the day, caused disbelief and outrage throughout Queen Victoria's England. The obvious culprit for the blunder was Lieutenant General Lord Chelmsford, the defeated commander. Appearing to respond to the outcry, he ordered a court of inquiry. But there followed a carefully conducted cover-up in which Chelmsford found a scapegoat in the dead—most notably, in Colonel Anthony Durnford.

Using source material ranging from the Royal Windsor Archives to the oral history passed down to the present Zulu inhabitants of Isandlwana, this gripping history exposes the full extent of the blunders of this famous battle and the scandal that followed. It also gives full credit to the masterful tactics of the 20,000 strong Zulu force and to Ntshingwayo kaMahole, for the way in which he comprehensively out-generalled Chelmsford.

This is an illuminating account of one of the most embarrassing episodes in British military history and of a spectacular Zulu victory. The authors superbly weave the excitement of the battle, the British mistakes, the brilliant Zulu tactics and the shameful cover up into an exhilarating and tragic tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**arthest Field: An Indian Story of the Second World War *













"I have not lately read a finer book than this—on any subject at all…A masterpiece." —Simon Winchester, New Statesman

The photographs of three young men had stood in his grandmother’s house for as long as he could remember, beheld but never fully noticed. They had all fought in the Second World War, a fact that surprised him. Indians had never figured in his idea of the war, nor the war in his idea of India. One of them, Bobby, even looked a bit like him, but Raghu Karnad had not noticed until he was the same age as they were in their photo frames. Then he learned about the Parsi boy from the sleepy south Indian coast, so eager to follow his brothers-in-law into the colonial forces and onto the front line. Manek, dashing and confident, was a pilot with India’s fledgling air force; gentle Ganny became an army doctor in the arid North-West Frontier. Bobby’s pursuit would carry him as far as the deserts of Iraq and the green hell of the Burma battlefront.

The years 1939–45 might be the most revered, deplored, and replayed in modern history. Yet India’s extraordinary role has been concealed, from itself and from the world. In riveting prose, Karnad retrieves the story of a single family—a story of love, rebellion, loyalty, and uncertainty—and with it, the greater revelation that is India’s Second World War.

Farthest Field narrates the lost epic of India’s war, in which the largest volunteer army in history fought for the British Empire, even as its countrymen fought to be free of it. It carries us from Madras to Peshawar, Egypt to Burma—unfolding the saga of a young family amazed by their swiftly changing world and swept up in its violence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*G**uadalcanal Diary *













#1 New York Times Bestseller: A “superb” eyewitness account of one of the bloodiest and most pivotal battles of World War II (Mark Bowden, author of Black Hawk Down).

On August 7, 1942, eleven thousand US Marines landed on Tulagi and Guadalcanal Islands in the South Pacific. It was the first major Allied offensive against Japanese forces; the first time in history that a combined air, land, and sea assault had ever been attempted; and, after six months of vicious fighting, a crushing defeat for the Empire of Japan and a major turning point in the Pacific War.

Volunteer combat correspondent Richard Tregaskis was one of only two journalists on hand to witness the invasion of Guadalcanal. He risked life and limb to give American readers a soldier’s experience of the war in the Pacific, from the suffocating heat and humidity to the unique terror of fighting in tall, razor-sharp grass and in crocodile-infested jungle streams against a concealed enemy. In understated yet graceful prose, Tregaskis details the first two months of the campaign and describes the courage and camaraderie of young marines who prepared for battle knowing that one in four of them wouldn’t make it home.

An instant bestseller when it was first published in 1943 and the basis for a popular film of the same name, Guadalcanal Diary set the standard for World War II reportage. Hailed by the New York Times as “one of the literary events of its time,” it is a masterpiece of war journalism whose influence can be found in classic works such as John Hersey’s Hiroshima, Michael Herr’s Dispatches, and Dexter Filkins’s The Forever War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*E**scape from the Deep: A True Story of Courage and Survival During World War II *













In the early morning hours of October 24, 1944, the legendary U.S. Navy submarine Tang was hit by one of its own faulty torpedoes. The survivors of the explosion struggled to stay alive one hundred-eighty feet beneath the surface, while the Japanese dropped deadly depth charges. As the air ran out, some of the crew made a daring ascent through the escape hatch. In the end, just nine of the original eighty-man crew survived.

But the survivors were beginning a far greater ordeal. After being picked up by the Japanese, they were sent to an interrogation camp known as the “Torture Farm.” When they were liberated in 1945, they were close to death, but they had revealed nothing to the Japanese, including the greatest secret of World War II.

With the same heart-pounding narrative drive that made The Bedford Boys and The Longest Winter national bestsellers, Alex Kershaw brings to life this incredible story of survival and endurance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Pacific Naval War 1941–1945*












The Pacific Naval War 1941–1945 is an account of the war between the Allies and the Japanese. This was primarily a naval war as sea power allowed the Japanese to mount their attack on Pearl Harbor and then advance westwards and southwards, and it was sea power that enabled the Allies to strike back and even take the war to Japan itself. The tide turned very quickly, with the overwhelming US victory at Midway in June 1942 ending any Japanese hope of domination, and eventually saw the greatest naval battle in history at Leyte Gulf as American forces retook the Philippines. The book begins by setting the scene in the Far East and the decisions that led Japan into war, and also by looking at the situation faced by the Royal Navy elsewhere, with its initial heavy losses of major ships, and especially aircraft carriers. Yet, within a couple of years, the Royal Navy was able to send the strongest and most balanced fleet in its history to the Far East and played a major role in attacking Japanese oil production and in preventing reinforcements being flown from Japan to Iwo Jima and Okinawa.The conflict also saw the Royal Australian Navy develop from a small force designed to support the Royal Navy in the southern hemisphere into a viable naval force in its own right and ready to become a balanced fleet in the immediate postwar years. The progress of the war is supported by eyewitness accounts from those involved in the fighting at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Judy: A Dog in a Million: From Runaway Puppy to the World's Most Heroic Dog*













The impossibly moving story of how Judy, World War Two's only animal POW, brought hope in the midst of hell.

Judy, a beautiful liver and white English pointer, and the only animal POW of WWII, truly was a dog in a million, cherished and adored by the British, Australian, American and other Allied servicemen who fought to survive alongside her.

Viewed largely as human by those who shared her extraordinary life, Judy's uncanny ability to sense danger, matched with her quick-thinking and impossible daring saved countless lives. She was a close companion to men who became like a family to her, sharing in both the tragedies and joys they faced. It was in recognition of the extraordinary friendship and protection she offered amidst the unforgiving and savage environment of a Japanese prison camp in Indonesia that she gained her formal status as a POW.

Judy's unique combination of courage, kindness and fun repaid that honour a thousand times over and her incredible story is one of the most heartwarming and inspiring tales you will ever read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Swiss and the Nazis: How the Alpine Republic Survived in the Shadow of the Third Reich*













The award-winning author of Target Switzerland uses “a wide breadth of research to attempt to answer why Switzerland escaped the Nazi onslaught” (Daly History Blog).

While surrounded by the Axis powers in World War II, Switzerland remained democratic and, unlike most of Europe, never succumbed to the siren songs and threats of the Nazi goliath.

This book tells the story with emphasis on two voices rarely heard. One voice is that of scores of Swiss who lived in those dark years, told through oral history. They mobilized to defend the country, labored on the farms, and helped refugees. The other voice is that of Nazi Intelligence, those who spied on the Swiss and planned subversion and invasion. Exhaustive documents from the German military archives reveals a chilling rendition of attack plans which would be dissuaded in part by Switzerland’s armed populace and Alpine defenses.

Laced with unique maps and photos, the book reveals how the Swiss mobilized an active “spiritual defense” of their country—including the use of the press and cabaret as weapons against totalitarianism—and explores the role of women in the military and economy, the role of Jewish officers in the highest levels of the Swiss army, and the role of Switzerland itself as America’s window on the Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**rctic Snow to Dust of Normandy: The Extraordinary Wartime Exploits of a Naval Special Agent *












Very few men have a more exciting and dramatic story of their wartime activities to tell than Patrick Dalzel-Job. In 1940 using his special knowledge of North Norway's coast line he landed and moved over 10,000 Allied soldiers in local boats without the loss of a single life. Acting against specific orders he evacuated civilians from Narvik just before it was bombed—only the King of Norway's intervention halted his court martial. Thereafter his many adventures included spying on enemy shipping and operating behind the lines in France and Germany with Ian Fleming's special force unit '30AU'.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Another Fuggin' War Story: A Combat Medic’s Truth of the Vietnam War*













This story is written by a lifelong pothead. Me. Most of it is probably true, if not a little exaggerated. So, if there's any question on the veracity of my tale, I'll refer to you elsewhere because only those who were there know the truth.

What I can tell you is how overwhelming it is to have someone's life in my hands while secretly wondering what the hell to do next. But here I am, everyone looking for me to save them. No matter, I'll keep my guys alive if it's the last thing I do. Then, when it's over, I'll undoubtedly find some trouble to get into because life's too short not to have a little fun.

The waiting joint is my reward, promising great ideas to keep me busy. If only they didn't backfire so spectacularly - like the time I took on the rat infestation with C4 and an ammo can, when I caused myself to be whipped by a 100-foot tree, or the time I blew up half of the encampment. Now all I have to do is stay out of my C.O.'s line of sight, which is not as easy a task as you might think.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/14/22.

Currently $3.

*D**ragon's Jaw: An Epic Story of Courage and Tenacity in Vietnam*




  








A riveting Vietnam War story--and one of the most dramatic in aviation history--told by a New York Times bestselling author and a prominent aviation historian

Every war has its "bridge"--Old North Bridge at Concord, Burnside's Bridge at Antietam, the railway bridge over Burma's River Kwai, the bridge over Germany's Rhine River at Remagen, and the bridges over Korea's Toko Ri. In Vietnam it was the bridge at Thanh Hoa, called Dragon's Jaw.

For seven long years hundreds of young US airmen flew sortie after sortie against North Vietnam's formidable and strategically important bridge, dodging a heavy concentration of anti-aircraft fire and enemy MiG planes. Many American airmen were shot down, killed, or captured and taken to the infamous "Hanoi Hilton" POW camp. But after each air attack, when the smoke cleared and the debris settled, the bridge stubbornly remained standing. For the North Vietnamese it became a symbol of their invincibility; for US war planners an obsession; for US airmen a testament to American mettle and valor.

Using after-action reports, official records, and interviews with surviving pilots, as well as untapped Vietnamese sources, Dragon's Jaw chronicles American efforts to destroy the bridge, strike by bloody strike, putting readers into the cockpits, under fire. The story of the Dragon's Jaw is a story rich in bravery, courage, audacity, and sometimes luck, sometimes tragedy. The "bridge" story of Vietnam is an epic tale of war against a determined foe.


----------



## CS

Currently $1.99

*Movie Freak: My Life Watching Movies


  




*

*Entertainment Weekly's controversial critic of more than two decades looks back at a life told through the films he loved and loathed.*

Owen Gleiberman has spent his life watching movies-first at the drive-in, where his parents took him to see wildly inappropriate adult fare like _Rosemary's Baby_ when he was a wide-eyed 9 year old, then as a possessed cinemaniac who became a film critic right out of college. In _Movie Freak_, his enthrallingly candid, funny, and eye-opening memoir, Gleiberman captures what it's like to live life through the movies, existing in thrall to a virtual reality that becomes, over time, more real than reality itself.

Gleiberman paints a bittersweet portrait of his complicated and ultimately doomed friendship with Pauline Kael, the legendary New Yorker film critic who was his mentor and muse. He also offers an unprecedented inside look at what the experience of being a critic is really all about, detailing his stint at The Boston Phoenix and then, starting in 1990, at EW, where he becomes a voice of obsession battling-to a fault-to cling to his independence.

Gleiberman explores the movies that shaped him, from the films that first made him want to be a critic (_Nashville_ and _Carrie_), to what he hails as the sublime dark trilogy of the 1980s (_Blue Velvet_, _Sid and Nancy_, and _Manhunter_), to the scruffy humanity of _Dazed and Confused_, to the brilliant madness of _Natural Born Killers_, to the transcendence of _Breaking the Waves_, to the pop rapture of _Moulin Rouge!_ He explores his partnership with Lisa Schwarzbaum and his friendships and encounters with such figures as Oliver Stone, Russell Crowe, Richard Linklater, and Ben Affleck. He also writes with confessional intimacy about his romantic relationships and how they echoed the behavior of his bullying, philandering father. And he talks about what film criticism is becoming in the digital age: a cacophony of voices threatened by an insidious new kind of groupthink.

Ultimately, _Movie Freak_ is about the primal pleasure of film and the enigmatic dynamic between critic and screen. For Gleiberman, the moving image has a talismanic power, but it also represents a kind of sweet sickness, a magnificent obsession that both consumes and propels him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/15/22.

Currently $1.

*Saving Time (The Time Police Book 3)*



  








From the bestselling author of THE CHRONICLES OF ST MARY'S.

Life is good for Team Weird, now heroes and fully fledged Time Police officers. Luke can't wait to bear arms. Jane has a date. And Matthew still hasn't had his hair cut.

But Time waits for no one and neither do criminal masterminds. A major threat to the Timeline is looming, one far deadlier than mere idiots who want to change history. And when a familiar face becomes a Very Important Lead, will conflicting family loyalties spell trouble for Team Weird?

One missing. One guilt-ridden. And one facing the end of their Time Police career before it's even begun. Not so good then, after all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pandora's Star (The Commonwealth Saga Book 1) *



  








The year is 2380. The Intersolar Commonwealth, a sphere of stars, contains more than six hundred worlds interconnected by a web of transport “tunnels” known as wormholes. At the farthest edge of the Commonwealth, astronomer Dudley Bose observes the impossible: over one thousand light-years away, a star . . . disappears. Since the location is too distant to reach by wormhole, the Second Chance, a faster-than-light starship commanded by Wilson Kime, a five-times-rejuvenated ex-NASA pilot, is dispatched to learn what has occurred and whether it represents a threat.

Opposed to the mission are the Guardians of Selfhood, led by Bradley Johansson. Shortly after the journey begins, Kime wonders if the crew of the Second Chance has been infiltrated. But soon enough he will have other worries. Halfway across the galaxy, something truly incredible is waiting: a deadly discovery whose unleashing will threaten to destroy the Commonwealth . . . and humanity itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Summer of Beer and Whiskey: How Brewers, Barkeeps, Rowdies, Immigrants, and a Wild Pennant Fight Made Baseball America's Game*



  








Chris von der Ahe knew next to nothing about baseball when he risked his life's savings to found the franchise that would become the St. Louis Cardinals. Yet the German-born beer garden proprietor would become one of the most important -- and funniest -- figures in the game's history.

Von der Ahe picked up the team for one reason -- to sell more beer. Then he helped gather a group of ragtag professional clubs together to create a maverick new league that would fight the haughty National League, reinventing big-league baseball to attract Americans of all classes. Sneered at as "The Beer and Whiskey Circuit" because it was backed by brewers, distillers, and saloon owners, their American Association brought Americans back to enjoying baseball by offering Sunday games, beer at the ballpark, and a dirt-cheap ticket price of 25 cents.

The womanizing, egocentric, wildly generous Von der Ahe and his fellow owners filled their teams' rosters with drunks and renegades, and drew huge crowds of rowdy spectators who screamed at umpires and cheered like mad as the Philadelphia Athletics and St. Louis Browns fought to the bitter end for the 1883 pennant.

In The Summer of Beer and Whiskey, Edward Achorn re-creates this wondrous and hilarious world of cunning, competition, and boozing, set amidst a rapidly transforming America. It is a classic American story of people with big dreams, no shortage of chutzpah, and love for a brilliant game that they refused to let die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*1954: The Year Willie Mays and the First Generation of Black Superstars Changed Major League Baseball Forever *




  







1954: Perhaps no single baseball season has so profoundly changed the game forever. In that year—the same in which the US Supreme Court unanimously ruled, in the case of Brown vs. Board of Education, that segregation of the races be outlawed in America's public schools—Larry Doby's Indians won an American League record 111 games, dethroned the five-straight World Series champion Yankees, and went on to play Willie Mays's Giants in the first World Series that featured players of color on both teams.

Seven years after Jackie Robinson had broken the baseball color line, 1954 was a triumphant watershed season for black players—and, in a larger sense, for baseball and the country as a whole. While Doby was the dominant player in the American League, Mays emerged as the preeminent player in the National League, with a flair and boyish innocence that all fans, black and white, quickly came to embrace. Mays was almost instantly beloved in 1954, much of that due to how seemingly easy it was for him to live up to the effusive buildup from his Giants manager, Leo Durocher, a man more widely known for his ferocious "nice guys finish last" attitude.

Award-winning, New York Times bestselling author Bill Madden delivers the first major book to fully examine the 1954 baseball season, drawn largely from exclusive recent interviews with the major players themselves, including Mays and Doby as well as New York baseball legends from that era: Yogi Berra and ****** Ford of the Yankees, Monte Irvin of the Giants, and Carl Erskine of the Dodgers. 1954 transports readers across the baseball landscape of the time—from the spring training camps in Florida and Arizona to baseball cities including New York, Baltimore, Chicago, and Cleveland—as future superstars such as Hank Aaron, Ernie Banks, and others entered the leagues and continued to integrate the sport.

Weaving together the narrative of one of baseball's greatest seasons with the racially charged events of that year, 1954 demonstrates how our national pastime—with the notable exception of the Yankees, who represented "white supremacy" in the game—was actually ahead of the curve in terms of the acceptance of black Americans, while the nation at large continued to struggle with tolerance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Paying the Price: College Costs, Financial Aid, and the Betrayal of the American Dream *



  








College is far too expensive for many people today, and the confusing mix of federal, state, institutional, and private financial aid leaves countless students without the resources they need to pay for it. In Paying the Price, education scholar Sara Goldrick-Rab reveals the devastating effect of these shortfalls.

Goldrick-Rab examines a study of 3,000 students who used the support of federal aid and Pell Grants to enroll in public colleges and universities in Wisconsin in 2008. Half the students in the study left college without a degree, while less than 20 percent finished within five years. The cause of their problems, time and again, was lack of money. Unable to afford tuition, books, and living expenses, they worked too many hours at outside jobs, dropped classes, took time off to save money, and even went without adequate food or housing. In many heartbreaking cases, they simply left school—not with a degree, but with crippling debt. Goldrick-Rab combines that data with devastating stories of six individual students, whose struggles make clear the human and financial costs of our convoluted financial aid policies.

In the final section of the book, Goldrick-Rab offers a range of possible solutions, from technical improvements to the financial aid application process, to a bold, public sector–focused “first degree free” program.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Patricia Fisher's Mystery Adventures - A Ten Book Boxed Set (Patricia Fisher's Big Boxed Sets 2) *



  






Amazon.com #1 in Cozy Mystery, Mystery Anthologies, and Amateur Sleuths
‘A complete cozy mystery series with an ending that left me on a high for days!’

Indulge yourself with a mystery-packed boxed-set of adventure as English village sleuth, Patricia Fisher, opens her own investigations agency and finds herself hip-deep in criminal capers before she can butter her first scone.

With her steady butler in tow, our modern-day Miss Marple will apply her fierce mind to the detriment of gangsters, thugs, and killers who dare to ply their trade in her quiet corner of the world.

However, beneath the cricket teas and church council meetings, a more sinister undercurrent flows. And when Patricia inadvertently triggers the wrath of a powerful enemy, she finds herself marked for elimination. They believe they are the snake cornering the small furry animal. Patricia doesn’t stand a chance, right?

Well, normally that might be true, but our lady has friends of her own – people who will come to her aid when she needs. That’s not the worst of it though, for the snake is about to find out the furry creature it cornered is a mongoose.

Hold onto your seat, because these cozy mysteries are an adventure!

This ten-book boxed set contains the following stories:
What Sam Knew
Solstice Goat
Recipe for Murder
A Banshee and a Bookshop
Diamonds, Dinner Jackets, and Death
Frozen Vengeance
Mug Shot
The Godmother
Murder is an Artform
Wonderful Weddings and Deadly Divorces


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Double Whammy: A Davis Way Crime Caper *



  







Davis Way thinks she’s hit the jackpot when she lands a job as the fifth wheel on an elite security team at the fabulous Bellissimo Resort and Casino in Biloxi, Mississippi. But once there, she runs straight into her ex-ex husband, a rigged slot machine, her evil twin, and a trail of dead bodies. Davis learns the truth and it does not set her free—in fact, it lands her in the pokey. Buried under a mistaken identity, her hot streak runs cold until her landlord Bradley Cole steps in. Make that her landlord, lawyer, and love interest. With his help, Davis must win this high stakes game before her luck runs out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Man Lay Dead: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #1 *



  








Crime comes to a country house: “Any Ngaio Marsh story is certain to be Grade A, and this one is no exception.” —The New York Times

This classic from the Golden Age of British mystery opens during a country-house party between the two world wars—servants bustling, gin flowing, the gentlemen in dinner jackets, the ladies all slink and smolder. Even more delicious: The host, Sir Hubert Handesley, has invented a new and especially exciting version of that beloved parlor entertainment, The Murder Game . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Enter a Murderer: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #2 *




  








A policeman in the audience sees an all-too-real death scene on a London stage: “Good enough to satisfy the most critical reader of detective stories.” —The New York Times

Inspector Roderick Alleyn has been invited to an opening night, a new play in which two characters quarrel and then struggle for a gun, with predictably sad results. Even sadder, the gun was not, in fact, loaded with blanks. And when it comes to interviewing witnesses, actors can be a deceptive lot . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Night at the Vulcan: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #16 *



  








“The theatre plays backdrop to romance and murder . . . Good reading.” —Kirkus Reviews (starred review)

Newly arrived from New Zealand and in need of funds, Martyn Tarne takes a job as a dresser to the Vulcan Theater’s leading lady. Along with a paycheck, this also provides her with a ringside seat to the backstage circus—and the eventual murder that occurs on opening night. Inspector Alleyn is soon called to solve the case and put a stop to all the drama . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Game On: Tempting Twenty-Eight (Stephanie Plum Book 28 ) *



  








Stephanie Plum returns to hunt down a new kind of criminal operating out of Trenton in the 28th book in the wildly popular series by #1 New York Times bestselling author Janet Evanovich.

When Stephanie Plum is woken up in the middle of the night by the sound of footsteps in her apartment, she wishes she didn’t keep her gun in the cookie jar in her kitchen. And when she finds out the intruder is fellow apprehension agent Diesel, six feet of hard muscle and bad attitude who she hasn’t seen in more than two years, she still thinks the gun might come in handy.

Turns out Diesel and Stephanie are on the trail of the same fugitive: Oswald Wednesday, an international computer hacker as brilliant as he is ruthless. Stephanie may not be the most technologically savvy sleuth, but she more than makes up for that with her dogged determination, her understanding of human nature, and her willingness to do just about anything to bring a fugitive to justice. Unsure if Diesel is her partner or her competition in this case, she’ll need to watch her back every step of the way as she sets the stage to draw Wednesday out from behind his computer and into the real world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dating Game Killer: The True Story of a TV Dating Show, a Violent Sociopath, and a Series of Brutal Murders (St. Martin's True Crime Library) *



  








In 1978, Rodney Alcala was a contestant on the "The Dating Game," one of America's most popular television shows at the time. Handsome, successful, and romantic, he was embraced by the audience—and chosen as the winner by the beautiful bachelorette. To viewers across the country, Rodney seemed like the answer to every woman's dreams. Until they learned the truth about his once and future crimes...

Ten years before his TV appearance, Rodney was charged with the sexual assault and attempted murder of an eight-year-old girl. In the decades that followed, he would be accused of seven murders—and, as new DNA evidence continues to be uncovered, the list may grow. The case is so disturbing that it's been documented in several news outlets, from People magazine and USA Today to 48 HoursMystery and Dr. Phil. The Dating Game Killer is the shocking true story about the dark and twisted man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dawn Girl: An absolutely gripping serial killer thriller (Tess Winnett)*




  








Her beautiful face is caught in the final moment of death, lips slightly parted where the last breath escaped. Her unseeing blue eyes are wide and fearful. A few flecks of sand, sparkling in the morning light, cling to her long, dark lashes.

Who is the beautiful girl found dead at dawn, on a deserted stretch of golden sand? What is her secret?

FBI Special Agent Tess Winnett searches for the answers to the baffling crime and with each step, each new clue uncovered, she unravels more unsettling facts that lead her to a single possible conclusion: Dawn Girl is not the first. Her killer has done this before.

Hiding a terrible secret of her own, Tess must face her innermost fears, in a heart-stopping race to catch a killer who’s getting ready to strike again.

But can she find him in time and prevent another murder? And even if she does, what will the personal cost be?

The rules of the game have changed.
And so now, has the definition of a serial killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Not Really Dead: A totally heart-stopping serial killer thriller novella (Tess Winnett) *



  








One number, one letter: 3D. Two characters, nine cuts, their edges always crossing, carved sharply into Danielle’s bleeding flesh. She’d seen it before. On his other victims’ bodies.


The crimes: horrifying

After a high-profile victim survives a brutal attack in her own home, FBI Special Agent Tess Winnett accepts to handle the investigation off-book. With every question she asks, the truth unveiled poses more questions but leads to only one possible conclusion: The Word Killer is back.

The evidence: disturbing

The Word Killer has emerged after years of absence, more blood-thirsty and vicious than ever. Yet his identity remains hidden, a mystery figure among the city’s millions, despite DNA evidence left at each crime scene. An impulsive murderer, disorganized and lightning-fast, fuelled by an all-consuming rage that cannot be quenched. The worst kind of killer there is.

Then why did his latest victim survive? Why was Danielle still alive?

The memories: agonizing

A strong sense of deja-vu brings unwanted memories from a buried past Tess never wanted to relive. But if she wants to save the lives at stake when the killer’s latest deadline expires, she has to embrace who she has once been: the victim, the survivor, the fighter.

If she makes one mistake, lives will be lost. If she doesn’t see him coming, lives will be lost. And the blood will be on her hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Girl With A Rose: An absolutely addictive serial killer thriller novella (Tess Winnett) *




  








Her body is frozen, unable to move. Her eyes are locked on the blood leaving her body in a steady string of droplets, collecting in the bone ash porcelain bowl engraved with intricate gold leaves. Her parted lips let out a shriek that no one hears. He just smiles and wipes her tears with cold fingers.


The girl: missing

After fifteen-year-old Kaylee disappears without a trace, FBI Special Agent Tess Winnett is assigned to the case that falls outside of the normal purview of the FBI. With every lead she uncovers, more questions are posed with only one possible, terrifying answer: there are others like her who have vanished, never to be seen or heard from again.

Is there a pattern in these disappearances? What happened to the others who have vanished? Is there a connection, or is Tess chasing shadows?

The first twenty-four hours: critical

Frantic for answers and painfully aware of each passing moment, Tess has a choice to make, one that could save the life of a young girl: was Kaylee’s disappearance a singular event, or was she the latest victim of a serial killer no one knew existed?

The odds of finding the girl alive drop with every second passing by and making the wrong choice would seal her fate. Her blood would be on her hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mile High Death: An absolutely enthralling crime thriller novella (Tess Winnett) *




  








The sea didn’t have her long enough to ravage her broken body. Her beauty is still intact, her pale lips slightly parted in the memory of her last breath, her dark hair clinging to her face in long, wavy strands. Every inch of her skin bears testimony of her terrifying fate at the hands of the man who never expected her to be found.

“I know I am reading a Leslie Wolfe thriller when I feel chills run up and down my spine. She sets the scene, develops her characters and teases the reader's senses enough that hers are the only thrillers you want to read. Pick this one up today.” – Cheryl Pompilii, five stars review on Amazon.

After the body of a brutally murdered young woman is recovered from the Gulf of Mexico far from shore, FBI Special Agent Tess Winnett is called in to assist with the profiling of the murderer. Although only one body has been found, every detail about the gruesome crime points to the work of a serial killer.

Have there been others, left to die far at sea, where no one will ever find them? Is there a connection to be found, or is Tess searching for evidence that doesn’t exist?

Partnering with Detective Michowsky, Tess is frantically looking for answers in the case that left no evidence other than a body that was never supposed to be found. How many others perished like her? And how many others will?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $4.

*The Dead Cold Series: Books 1-4 (A Dead Cold Box Set Book 1) *




  








BOOKS 1-4 IN THE USA TODAY BESTSELLING DEAD COLD SERIES

Books Included:


An Ace and A Pair (Book 1)
Two Bare Arms (Book 2)
Garden of the Damned (Book 3)
Let Us Prey (Book 4)
Detective John Stone of the NYPD has the best arrest record in the 43rd precinct. But he’s a dinosaur who belongs to another age. Detective Carmen Dehan has such a bad attitude that nobody at the precinct can stomach her. Captain Jennifer Cuevas wants them both out of the way and thinks they make a perfect pair. So she gives them the Cold Cases file – the cases nobody gives a damn about.

She has no idea just how hot a cold case can get.

Ten years back Nelson Hernandez and his four cousins were playing poker in a dive at Hunts Point. Somebody came in, blew them away and beheaded and castrated Nelson, leaving his head and his balls on the table. There was no shortage of suspects, the Jersey Mob, the Triads from Manhattan, or the 43rds own bent cop, Mick Harragan. But nobody was ever charged, and the night of the murder Mick Harragan went missing with Nelson’s wife, Maria.

Now Stone and Dehan plan to find him – whatever the consequences…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Dead Cold Series: Books 5-8 (A Dead Cold Box Set Book 2) *




  








BOOKS 5-8 IN THE USA TODAY BESTSELLING DEAD COLD SERIES

Books Included:


The Sins of the Father (Book 5)
Strange and Sinister Path (Book 6)
The Heart to Kill (Book 7)
Unnatural Murder (Book 
When Silvie Martin moves to New York from Texas with her husband, Simon, and their one year-old daughter, Mary, she is filled with the joy and hope she derives from their shared faith. But no sooner have they moved into their new home, which backs on to their church, than her husband is brutally murdered before her very eyes. The only trouble is, the shock has completely erased her memory…

Now, eighteen years later, Detectives Stone and Dehan have to piece together a crime where their prime witness remembers nothing, and the suspects are as bizarre as they are unlikely: Reverend Paul Truelove, bombastic and irresistible to women, Humberto, the mysterious, shambling freak who speaks a language only he understands, El Chato, the Mexican housebreaker, and even Sylvie herself…

But Stone and Dehan know, where sex and religion mix, nothing is ever simple. And the deeper they investigate, the more convinced they are, there is something they are not seeing…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lost Hills (Eve Ronin Book 1) *




  








A video of Deputy Eve Ronin’s off-duty arrest of an abusive movie star goes viral, turning her into a popular hero at a time when the Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department is plagued by scandal. The sheriff, desperate for more positive press, makes Eve the youngest female homicide detective in the department’s history.

Now Eve, with a lot to learn and resented by her colleagues, has to justify her new badge. Her chance comes when she and her burned-out, soon-to-retire partner are called to the blood-splattered home of a missing single mother and her two kids. The horrific carnage screams multiple murder—but there are no corpses.

Eve has to rely on her instincts and tenacity to find the bodies and capture the vicious killer, all while battling her own insecurities and mounting pressure from the media, her bosses, and the bereaved family. It’s a deadly ordeal that will either prove her skills…or totally destroy her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bone Canyon (Eve Ronin Book 2)*



  








A cold case heats up, revealing a deadly conspiracy in a twisty thriller by #1 New York Times bestselling author Lee Goldberg.

A catastrophic wildfire scorches the Santa Monica Mountains, exposing the charred remains of a woman who disappeared years ago. The investigation is assigned to Eve Ronin, the youngest homicide detective in the Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department, a position that forces her to prove herself again and again. This time, though, she has much more to prove.

Bones don’t lie, and these have a horrific story to tell. Eve tirelessly digs into the past, unearthing dark secrets that reveal nothing about the case is as it seems. With almost no one she can trust, her relentless pursuit of justice for the forgotten dead could put Eve’s own life in peril.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gated Prey (Eve Ronin Book 3) *




  








A simple sting operation takes a violent and unexpected turn for Detective Eve Ronin in a gripping thriller by #1 New York Times bestselling author Lee Goldberg.

Los Angeles County Sheriff’s detective Eve Ronin and her soon-to-retire partner, Duncan Pavone, are running a 24-7 sting in a guard-gated enclave of palatial homes in Calabasas. Their luxury McMansion is a honey trap, set to lure in the violent home invaders terrorizing the community. The trap works, leaving three intruders dead, a body count that nearly includes Eve and Duncan.

Eve’s bosses are eager to declare the case closed, but there are too many unanswered questions for her to let go. Was the trap actually for her, bloody payback for Eve’s very public takedown of a clique of corrupt deputies? Or is there an even deadlier secret lurking behind those opulent gates? Eve’s refusal to back down and her relentless quest for the truth make her both the hunter…and the prey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Action at Beecher Island: A Novel*




  








A gripping recreation of a notoriously bloody clash between US Army scouts and American Indian warriors, by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author.

Historian Dee Brown dramatically recounts the nine-day siege between Plains tribes and Major James William Forsyth’s scouts. Based on historical sources, the novel is told from a variety of viewpoints, including that of Lieutenant Frederick Beecher, still wounded from the Civil War and charged with clearing out American Indian settlements to make way for the Kansas Pacific Railroad. Beecher is joined by General Sheridan and Major Forsyth, as well as the scouts—from seasoned frontiersmen to young boys—employed to take part in the perilous mission. On the other side are the famous American Indian players in the battle: Turkey Leg and Roman Nose. With this complex assortment of characters, Brown vividly recreates the 1868 siege, as well as the competing worldviews of life on the prairies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Silent Voyage *












The Second World War is barely over. The Cold War is just starting.

Brett Manning is sent to do some business in the timber trade in Archangel, Russia. He finds himself on board the Silver Tassie and is pleasantly surprised to find an old friend, Grill, working on the ship for the voyage.

But on his way, in the thick fog and darkness of the Barents Sea, disaster strikes and the Silver Tassie is run down by a much larger vessel. Only Brett and Grill are picked up. The two survivors now find themselves on board a mysterious Russian freighter, the Gregory Kotovsky, bound for a secret destination.

Slowly it dawns on Brett and Grill that they know too much for their own good and that their very lives are in danger. The Russians, Captain Govorov and the sinister, cold-hearted Comrade Linsky, will never allow them to carry away the information that by force of circumstances come into their possession.

Their only hope lies in escape. But how does one escape from a ship at sea?

The Silent Voyage is a tense naval thriller set during the opening years of the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Burke’s Samovar: Bob Burke Suspense Thriller #4 (Bob Burke Action Adventure Novels) *




  








Bullets, Bombs, and Mayhem! Bob Burke is back for # 4! This time he’s tusslin’ with the Russian Mob and ‘The Czar’ himself in the Kremlin!

When the Russian Mafia in Brighton Beach steals his company’s Army software contract, blows up his office building in Chicago, and attacks Sherwood Forest, enough is enough! After dustups with ISIS terrorists, the New York Genovese and Lucchese Mafia families in an Atlantic City casino, and a shootout with the Chicago DiGrigoria mob in a Forest Preserve woods, all this former Army sniper, Ranger, and Delta Force commander wanted was to go back to his North Carolina farm, kick back, and enjoy life. But that can wait. Time to take break up their operation in Brooklyn, take their 'lunch money,' kick some butt, and make a house call on their boss in his Dacha back in Moscow.

With the help of the Merry Men, a Russian Army Colonel, Sasha the Mad Russian, sniper rifles, of course, and plenty of plastic explosive, it is Game On! Like Burke's War, Burke's Gamble, Burke's Revenge, Burke's Samovar, the new Burke's Mandarin, and the upcoming Burke's Rescue, the action is nonstop! It’s time for some serious payback and a taste of revenge. Undersized, underestimated, and now a telecommunications company executive, he is often dismissed as simply the “phone guy,” but as his former Delta sergeants will attest, whether he’s carrying a .50-caliber Barrett sniper rifle, a tactical knife, or just his bare hands, he is one of the most lethal killing machines the US Government ever produced.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Murder of Quality: A George Smiley Novel (George Smiley Novels Book 2)*




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of A Legacy of Spies. 

"Fielding and Jebedee were dead, Steed-Asprey vanished. Smiley—where was he?"

John le Carré's second novel, A Murder of Quality, offers an exquisite, satirical look at an elite private school as it chronicles the early development of George Smiley.
Miss Ailsa Brimley is in a quandary. She's received a peculiar letter from Mrs. Stella Rode, saying that she fears her husband—an assistant master at Carne School—is trying to kill her. Reluctant to go to the police, Miss Brimley calls upon her old wartime colleague, George Smiley. Unfortunately, it's too late. Mrs. Rode has just been murdered. As Smiley takes up the investigation, he realizes that in life—as in espionage—nothing is quite what it appears.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wayfinding: The Science and Mystery of How Humans Navigate the World*




  








At once far flung and intimate, a fascinating look at how finding our way make us human.

"A marvel of storytelling." —Kirkus (Starred Review)

In this compelling narrative, O'Connor seeks out neuroscientists, anthropologists and master navigators to understand how navigation ultimately gave us our humanity. Biologists have been trying to solve the mystery of how organisms have the ability to migrate and orient with such precision—especially since our own adventurous ancestors spread across the world without maps or instruments. O'Connor goes to the Arctic, the Australian bush and the South Pacific to talk to masters of their environment who seek to preserve their traditions at a time when anyone can use a GPS to navigate.

O’Connor explores the neurological basis of spatial orientation within the hippocampus. Without it, people inhabit a dream state, becoming amnesiacs incapable of finding their way, recalling the past, or imagining the future. Studies have shown that the more we exercise our cognitive mapping skills, the greater the grey matter and health of our hippocampus. O'Connor talks to scientists studying how atrophy in the hippocampus is associated with afflictions such as impaired memory, dementia, Alzheimer’s Disease, depression and PTSD.

Wayfinding is a captivating book that charts how our species' profound capacity for exploration, memory and storytelling results in topophilia, the love of place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Black Ship *




  








A detailed account of the bloodiest mutiny in the history of the Royal Navy, from the author of the Lord Ramage novels.

Dudley Pope meticulously recounts the butchering of the officers aboard His Majesty’s Frigate Hermione in the West Indies in 1797. The captain of the frigate, Hugh Pigot, was a brutal and sadistic commander who flogged his men mercilessly and drove them beyond the limits of endurance. However, nothing could excuse the slaughter of guilty and innocent officers alike as the mutineers went wild and committed crimes beyond anything Pigot could have dreamed up.

Not content with that, they then took the ship into an enemy port and gave her up to the Spanish who, unaware of the true facts for some time, nevertheless greeted them with the contempt they deserved. The Spanish took the ship into their service but, due to an amazing episode of red tape and internal wrangling, never actually got the frigate to sea. Meanwhile, the Royal Navy relentlessly hunted down the mutineers over the next ten years, and of the 33 either caught or who gave themselves up, 24 were either hanged and hung in chains upon gibbets, or transported for life…

The events culminate with the daring re-capture of the Hermione under the guns of Spanish forts, with Captain Edward Hamilton leading 100 English sailors in six open boats in one of the most brilliant cutting-out expeditions in naval history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Madhouse at the End of the Earth: The Belgica's Journey into the Dark Antarctic Night *




  








In August 1897, the young Belgian commandant Adrien de Gerlache set sail for a three-year expedition aboard the good ship Belgica with dreams of glory. His destination was the uncharted end of the earth: the icy continent of Antarctica.

But de Gerlache’s plans to be first to the magnetic South Pole would swiftly go awry. After a series of costly setbacks, the commandant faced two bad options: turn back in defeat and spare his men the devastating Antarctic winter, or recklessly chase fame by sailing deeper into the freezing waters. De Gerlache sailed on, and soon the Belgica was stuck fast in the icy hold of the Bellingshausen Sea. When the sun set on the magnificent polar landscape one last time, the ship’s occupants were condemned to months of endless night. In the darkness, plagued by a mysterious illness and besieged by monotony, they descended into madness.

In Madhouse at the End of the Earth, Julian Sancton unfolds an epic story of adventure and horror for the ages. As the Belgica’s men teetered on the brink, de Gerlache relied increasingly on two young officers whose friendship had blossomed in captivity: the expedition’s lone American, Dr. Frederick Cook—half genius, half con man—whose later infamy would overshadow his brilliance on the Belgica; and the ship’s first mate, soon-to-be legendary Roald Amundsen, even in his youth the storybook picture of a sailor. Together, they would plan a last-ditch, nearly certain-to-fail escape from the ice—one that would either etch their names in history or doom them to a terrible fate at the ocean’s bottom.

Drawing on the diaries and journals of the Belgica’s crew and with exclusive access to the ship’s logbook, Sancton brings novelistic flair to a story of human extremes, one so remarkable that even today NASA studies it for research on isolation for future missions to Mars. Equal parts maritime thriller and gothic horror, Madhouse at the End of the Earth is an unforgettable journey into the deep.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Kings of Shanghai: The Rival Jewish Dynasties That Helped Create Modern China *




  








An epic, multigenerational story of two rival dynasties who flourished in Shanghai and Hong Kong as twentieth-century China surged into the modern era, from the Pulitzer Prize-winning journalist

Shanghai, 1936. The Cathay Hotel, located on the city's famous waterfront, is one of the most glamorous in the world. Built by Victor Sassoon--billionaire playboy and scion of the Sassoon dynasty--the hotel hosts a who's who of global celebrities: Noel Coward has written a draft of Private Lives in his suite and Charlie Chaplin has entertained his wife-to-be. And a few miles away, Mao and the nascent Communist Party have been plotting revolution.

By the 1930s, the Sassoons had been doing business in China for a century, rivaled in wealth and influence by only one other dynasty--the Kadoories. These two Jewish families, both originally from Baghdad, stood astride Chinese business and politics for more than 175 years, profiting from the Opium Wars; surviving Japanese occupation; courting Chiang Kai-shek; and losing nearly everything as the Communists swept into power. In The Last Kings of Shanghai, Jonathan Kaufman tells the remarkable history of how these families participated in an economic boom that opened China to the world, but remained blind to the country's deep inequality and to the political turmoil at their doorsteps. In a story stretching from Baghdad to Hong Kong to Shanghai to London, Kaufman enters the lives and minds of these ambitious men and women to forge a tale of opium smuggling, family rivalry, political intrigue, and survival.

The book lays bare the moral compromises of the Kadoories and the Sassoons--and their exceptional foresight, success, and generosity. At the height of World War II, they joined together to rescue and protect eighteen thousand Jewish refugees fleeing Nazism. Though their stay in China started out as a business opportunity, the country became a home they were reluctant to leave, even on the eve of revolution. The lavish buildings they built and the booming businesses they nurtured continue to define Shanghai and Hong Kong to this day. As the United States confronts China's rise, and China grapples with the pressures of breakneck modernization and global power, the long-hidden odysseys of the Sassoons and the Kadoories hold a key to understanding the present moment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Gathering Storm (Winston S. Churchill The Second World Wa Book 1) *




  








“It is our immense good fortune that a man who presided over this crisis in history is able to turn the action he lived through into enduring literature.” —The New York Times

This book is the first in Winston Churchill’s monumental six-volume account of the struggle between the Allied Powers in Europe against Germany and the Axis during World War II. Told from the unique viewpoint of a British prime minister, it is also the story of one nation’s heroic role in the fight against tyranny.

Having learned a lesson at Munich they would never forget, the British refused to make peace with Hitler, defying him even after France had fallen and it seemed as though the Nazis were unstoppable. What lends this work its tension and power is Churchill’s inclusion of primary source material. We are presented with not only Churchill’s retrospective analysis of the war, but also memos, letters, orders, speeches, and telegrams, day-by-day accounts of reactions as the drama intensifies. We listen as strategies and counterstrategies unfold in response to Hitler’s conquest of Europe, planned invasion of England, and assault on Russia. Together they give a mesmerizing account of the crucial decisions made as the fate of the world hangs in the balance.

The Gathering Storm covers the Treaty of Versailles, the rise of Adolf Hitler, the capitulation of Munich, and the entry of Britain into the war. This book makes clear Churchill’s feeling that the Second World War was a largely senseless but unavoidable conflict—and shows why Churchill earned the Nobel Prize in Literature in 1953, in part because of this awe-inspiring work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Their Finest Hour (Winston S. Churchill The Second World War Book 2) *




  








The second volume in the WWII history “written with simplicity, lucidity, and gusto” by the legendary leader and Nobel Prize winner (The New York Times).

In Their Finest Hour, Winston Churchill describes the invasion of France and a growing sense of dismay in Britain. Should Britain meet France’s desperate pleas for reinforcements or conserve their resources in preparation for the inevitable German assault? In the book’s second half, entitled simply “Alone,” Churchill discusses Great Britain’s position as the last stronghold against German conquest: the battle for control of the skies over Britain, diplomatic efforts to draw the United States into the war, and the spreading global conflict.

Their Finest Hour is part of the epic six-volume account of World War II told from the viewpoint of a man who led in the fight against tyranny, and enriched with extensive primary sources including memos, letters, orders, speeches, and telegrams, day-by-day accounts of reactions as the drama intensifies. Throughout these volumes, we listen as strategies and counterstrategies unfold in response to Hitler’s conquest of Europe, planned invasion of England, and assault on Russia, in a mesmerizing account of the crucial decisions made as the fate of the world hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Girl and the Bombardier: A True Story of Resistance and Rescue in Nazi-Occupied France *




  








This enthralling WWII biography combines a downed B-17 bombardier’s unfinished memoir with letters from the French girl who saved his life.

Susan Tate Ankeny’s father was a World War II veteran bombardier who had bailed from a burning B-17 over Nazi-occupied France in 1944. After he died, she found his unfinished memoir, stacks of envelopes, black-and-white photographs, mission reports, dog tags, and the fake identity cards he used in his escape. Ankeny spent more than a decade tracking down letter writers, their loved ones, and anyone who had played a role in her father's story, culminating in a trip to France where she retraced his path with the same people who had guided him more than sixty years ago.

While piecing together her father’s wartime experience, Ankeny discovered a remarkable hero. Godelieve Van Laere was just a teenaged girl when she saved the fallen Lieutenant Dean Tate, risking her life and forging a friendship that would last into a new century.

The result is a fascinating and dramatic World War II tale enhanced by personal interviews with participants. It traces the transformation of a small-town American boy into a bombardier, the thrill and chaos of aerial warfare, and the horror of bailing from a flaming aircraft over enemy territory. It distinguishes the actions of a little-known French resistance network for Allied airmen known as Shelburne. And it shines a light on the courage and cunning of a young woman who risked her life to save another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Forgotten 500: The Untold Story of the Men Who Risked All for the Greatest Rescue Mission of World War II*




  








The astonishing, never before told story of the greatest rescue mission of World War II—when the OSS set out to recover more than 500 airmen trapped behind enemy lines in Yugoslavia...

During a bombing campaign over Romanian oil fields, hundreds of American airmen were shot down in Nazi-occupied Yugoslavia. Local Serbian farmers and peasants risked their own lives to give refuge to the soldiers while they waited for rescue, and in 1944, Operation Halyard was born. The risks were incredible. The starving Americans in Yugoslavia had to construct a landing strip large enough for C-47 cargo planes—without tools, without alerting the Germans, and without endangering the villagers. And the cargo planes had to make it through enemy airspace and back—without getting shot down themselves.

Classified for over half a century for political reasons, the full account of this unforgettable story of loyalty, self-sacrifice, and bravery is now being told for the first time ever. The Forgotten 500 is the gripping, behind-the-scenes look at the greatest escape of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*No Better Friend: One Man, One Dog, and Their Extraordinary Story of Courage and Survival in WWII *




  








The extraordinary tale of survival and friendship between a man and a dog in World War II.

Flight technician Frank Williams and Judy, a purebred pointer, met in the most unlikely of places: an internment camp in the Pacific. Judy was a fiercely loyal dog, with a keen sense for who was friend and who was foe, and the pair's relationship deepened throughout their captivity. When the prisoners suffered beatings, Judy would repeatedly risk her life to intervene. She survived bombings and other near-death experiences and became a beacon not only for Frank but for all the men, who saw in her survival a flicker of hope for their own.

Judy's devotion to those she was interned with was matched by their love for her, which helped keep the men and their dog alive despite the ever-present threat of death by disease or the rifles of the guards. At one point, deep in despair and starvation, Frank contemplated killing himself and the dog to prevent either from watching the other die. But both were rescued, and Judy spent the rest of her life with Frank.

She became the war's only official canine POW, and after she died at age fourteen, Frank couldn't bring himself to ever have another dog. Their story -- of an unbreakable bond forged in the worst circumstances -- is one of the great undiscovered sagas of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Behind Japanese Lines: An American Guerrilla in the Philippines *




  








This WWII combat memoir offers a rare firsthand account of the Allied guerilla forces fighting the Japanese occupation of the Philippines.

In the Spring of 1942, US and Philippine forces lost the Battle of Bataan, leaving control of the Bataan Peninsula and the island of Corregidor to the Japanese. After the devastating loss, the Allied forces stationed across the Philippine Archipelago were supposed to surrender. Yet many of them refused, escaping into the mountains and jungles to form guerilla units. In Behind Japanese Lines one of those brave soldiers, Ray Hunt, recounts his experiences as part of the Allied resistance against the Japanese occupation.

After escaping the Bataan Death March, Ray organized a troop of guerillas who went on to make noteworthy contributions to the Filipino-American reconquest of the Philippines. Ray’s story sheds important light on US-Filipino relations during World War II, as well as the realities of fighting both the Imperial Japanese Army and the Hukbalahap communist guerillas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Target Switzerland: Swiss Armed Neutrality In World War II *




  







Countless books have been written on the military history of World War II, however astonishingly little information has appeared about the one country that stared the Nazis down and refused to become an accomplice to the horrors of the Third Reich. This book provides an objective, year-by-year account of Switzerland's military role in World War II, including her defensive strategies, details of Nazi invasion plans, and Switzerland's moral, material and humanitarian links to the Allies. Swiss neutrality in World War II has been criticized in recent years, but the country was entirely surrounded by Axis powers and managed, as revealed here, to render considerable assistance to the Allies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Marching from Defeat: Surviving the Collapse of the German Army in the Soviet Union 1944 *




  







In June 1944, in Belarus on the Eastern Front, the Red Army launched Operation Bagration, the massive offensive that crushed Hitler’s Army Group Centre. German soldiers who weren’t encircled and captured had to fight their way back towards their own lines across hundreds of miles of enemy territory. This is the story of one of them, Claus Neuber, a young artillery officer who describes in graphic detail his experiences during that great retreat. His gripping account carries the reader through the desperate defensive battles and rearguard actions fought to stem the relentless Soviet advance and to breakout from the cauldrons between Minsk and the Beresina river. After almost seventy days as a fugitive, living in the open, depending on the kindness of villagers, enduring extremes of cold, wet and hunger, and living each day with the ever-present threat of betrayal and imprisonment, he found his way back to the German lines. This unforgettable personal narrative, translated for the first time from the original German, gives a dramatic insight into the impact of the Soviet offensive and the disintegration of an entire German army. It is also compelling reading because it records in day-to-day detail what such a bitter defeat was like and shows how individual soldiers somehow survived through their bravery, ingenuity and endurance – and the companionship of a few loyal comrades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Modern Cruiser: The Evolution of the Ships that Fought the Second World War *




  








Cruisers probably vary more in their characteristics than any other warship type and have certainly been subject to the most convoluted development. There was always a basic tension between quantity and quality, between numbers and unit size, but at a more detailed level every one of the naval powers made different demands of their cruiser designers. This makes the story of cruiser evolution in the world’s major navies fascinating but complex.

This book sets out to provide a coherent history of the fortunes of this ship-type in the twentieth century, beginning with a brief summary of development before the First World War and an account of a few notable cruiser actions during that conflict that helped define what cruisers would look like in the post-war world. The core of the book is devoted to the impact of the naval disarmament treaty process, which concentrated to a great extent on attempting to define limits to the numbers and size of cruisers that could be built, in the process creating the “treaty cruiser” as a type that had never existed before and that existed solely because of the treaty process.

How the cruisers of the treaty era performed in the Second World War forms the final focus of this “interesting, well-written, and well-grounded” book, which concludes with a look at the fate of the cruiser-type since 1945 (Warship International). The result is probably the best single-volume account of the subject to date.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/15/22.

Currently $3.

*Apache: Inside the Cockpit of the World's Most Deadly Fighting Machine *




  








“A truly amazing portrayal of the technical, the emotional, and the courageous. Macy puts the reader in the cockpit of our most lethal attack platform.” —Dick Couch, New York Times–bestselling author

Apache is the incredible true story of Ed Macy, a decorated Apache helicopter pilot, that takes you inside one of the world’s most dangerous war machines. A firsthand account of the exhilaration and ferocity of war, Apache chronicles a rescue mission involving a stranded soldier in Afghanistan in 2007.

Ed Macy had always dreamed of a career in the army, so when the British Army Air Corps launched its attack helicopter program, Macy bent every rule in the book to make sure he was the first to sign up to fly the Apache—the deadliest, most technically advanced helicopter in the world and the toughest to fly. In 2007, Macy’s Apache squadron was dispatched to Afghanistan’s notorious Helmand Province with the mission to fight alongside and protect the men on the ground by any means necessary. When a marine goes missing in action, Macy and his team know they are the Army’s only hope of bringing him back alive. Apache is Macy’s story—an adrenalin-fueled account of one of the most daring actions of modern wartime, and a tale of courage, danger, and comradeship you won’t be able to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/16/22.

Currently $2.

*Dragon and Thief (The Dragonback Series Book 1) *




  








The first novel in the Dragonback series is “a romp of a space thriller” (Booklist) from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Star Wars: Thrawn.

Jack Morgan is dealing with more trouble than any young man deserves. Raised to be a professional thief and con artist by his late uncle Virgil, he’s survived on his uncle’s spaceship with the help of an AI program. But when he’s accused of a crime he actually didn’t commit, Jack is forced to flee to a remote, uninhabited planet where he can stay off the radar for a while.

His solitude is soon interrupted when a ship crashes on Jack’s hideout after a terrible space battle. There’s only one survivor: a warrior called Draycos, whose reptilian race is being targeted for extinction.

The good news is that if Jack helps Draycos, the odd creature might be able to help clear Jack’s name. The not-so-good news is that to survive, Draycos must bond—physically and mentally—with a sentient being to use as his “host.”

And it looks like Jack is the only sentient being around . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The City and the Stars (Arthur C. Clarke Collection) *




  








This grand space adventure explores the fate of humanity a billion years in the future— A visionary classic by one of science fiction’s greatest minds.

Far in the future, Earth’s oceans have evaporated and humanity has all but vanished. The inhabitants of Diaspar believe their domed city is all that remains of an empire that had once conquered the stars. Inside the dome, the citizens live in technological splendor, free from the distractions of aging and disease. Everything is controlled precisely, just as the city’s designers had intended.

But a boy named Alvin, unlike his fellow humans, shows an insatiable—and dangerous—curiosity about the world outside the dome. His questions will send him on a quest to discover the truth about the city and humanity’s history—as well as its future.

A masterful and awe-inspiring work of imagination, The City and the Stars is considered one of Arthur C. Clarke’s finest novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Lost Starship (Lost Starship Series Book 1) *




  








Ten thousand years ago, a single alien super-ship survived a desperate battle. The vessel's dying crew set the AI on automatic to defend the smashed rubble of their planet. Legend has it the faithful ship continues to patrol the empty battlefield, obeying its last order throughout the lonely centuries.

In the here and now, Earth needs a miracle. Out of the Beyond invade the New Men, stronger, faster and smarter than the old. Their superior warships and advanced technology destroy every fleet sent to stop them. Their spies have infiltrated the government and traitors plague Earth’s military.

Captain Maddox of Star Watch Intelligence wonders if the ancient legend could be true. Would such an old starship be able to face the technology of the New Men?

On the run from killers, Maddox searches for a group of talented misfits. He seeks Keith Maker, a drunken ex-strikefighter ace, Doctor Dana Rich the clone thief stuck on a prison planet and Lieutenant Valerie Noonan, the only person to have faced the New Men in battle and survived to tell about it.

Maddox has to find a place hidden in the Beyond and bring back a ship no one can enter. If he fails, the New Men will replace the old. If he succeeds, humanity might just have a fighting chance…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*Constitution: Book 1 of The Legacy Fleet Series *




  








The year is 2650
75 years ago, an alien fleet attacked Earth.
Without warning. Without mercy.
We were not prepared.
Hundreds of millions perished. Dozens of cities burned.
We nearly lost everything.

Then, the aliens abruptly left.

We rebuilt. We armed ourselves. We swore: never again.
But the aliens never came back.

Until now.

With overwhelming force the aliens have returned, striking deep into our territory, sending Earth into a panic. Our new technology is useless. Our new ships burn like straw. All our careful preparations are wasted.

Now, only one man, one crew, and the oldest starship in the fleet stand between the Earth and certain destruction:

ISS CONSTITUTION


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood of the Fold *




  








The Seeker of Truth takes his rightful place as the new ruler of D’Hara in the third novel of the #1 New York Times–bestselling author’s epic fantasy series.

After escaping from the Palace of Prophets, Richard comes to terms with his true identity as a War Wizard. But when he brings down the barrier between the Old and New Worlds, the Imperial Order suddenly poses a threat to the the freedom of all humankind. As the Imperial Order sends delegations and armies into the New World, Richard’s only chance to stop the invasion is to claim his heritage as the new Lord Rahl and ruler of D’Hara.

But convincing the D’Harans of his legitimacy won’t be easy. Meanwhile, a powerful enemy is on the trail of Richard’s love, Kahlan Amnell. And when the spell Richard cast to protect her is broken, he must martial his newfound authority—and the armies that come with it—to save her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ghost Story *



  








#1 New York Times bestselling author Peter Straub’s classic tale of horror, secrets, and the dangerous ghosts of the past...

What was the worst thing you’ve ever done?

In the sleepy town of Milburn, New York, four old men gather to tell each other stories—some true, some made-up, all of them frightening. A simple pastime to divert themselves from their quiet lives.

But one story is coming back to haunt them and their small town. A tale of something they did long ago. A wicked mistake. A horrifying accident. And they are about to learn that no one can bury the past forever...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Color Purple Collection: The Color Purple, The Temple of My Familiar, and Possessing the Secret of Joy *



  








Three novels by a New York Times–bestselling author—including the Pulitzer Prizewinner The Color Purple—that speak to the African experience in America.

The Color Purple is Alice Walker’s stunning, Pulitzer Prize–winning novel of courage in the face of oppression. Celie grows up in rural Georgia, navigating a childhood of ceaseless abuse. Not only is she poor and despised by the society around her, she’s badly treated by her family. As a teenager she begins writing letters directly to God in an attempt to transcend a life that often seems too much to bear. Her letters span twenty years and record a journey of self-discovery and empowerment through the guiding light of a few strong women and her own implacable will to find harmony with herself and her home. In The Temple of My Familiar, Celie and Shug from The Color Purple follow the lives of a brilliant cast of characters, all dealing in some way with the legacy of the African experience in America. From recent African immigrants, to a woman who grew up in the mixed-race rainforest communities of South America, to Celie’s own granddaughter living in modern-day San Francisco, all must come to understand the brutal stories of their ancestors to come to terms with their own troubled lives. Possessing the Secret of Joy portrays Tashi’s tribe, the Olinka, where young girls undergo genital mutilation as an initiation into the community. Tashi manages to avoid this fate at first, but when pressed by tribal leaders, she submits. Years later, married and living in America as Evelyn Johnson, Tashi’s inner pain emerges. As she questions why such a terrifying, disfiguring sacrifice was required, she sorts through the many levels of subjugation with which she’s been burdened over the years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Ride of Her Life: The True Story of a Woman, Her Horse, and Their Last-Chance Journey Across America*




  








The triumphant true story of a woman who rode her horse across America in the 1950s, fulfilling her dying wish to see the Pacific Ocean, from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Perfect Horse and The Eighty-Dollar Champion

“The gift Elizabeth Letts has is that she makes you feel you are the one taking this trip. This is a book we can enjoy always but especially need now.”—Elizabeth Berg, author of The Story of Arthur Truluv

In 1954, sixty-three-year-old Maine farmer Annie Wilkins embarked on an impossible journey. She had no money and no family, she had just lost her farm, and her doctor had given her only two years to live. But Annie wanted to see the Pacific Ocean before she died. She ignored her doctor’s advice to move into the county charity home. Instead, she bought a cast-off brown gelding named Tarzan, donned men’s dungarees, and headed south in mid-November, hoping to beat the snow. Annie had little idea what to expect beyond her rural crossroads; she didn’t even have a map. But she did have her ex-racehorse, her faithful mutt, and her own unfailing belief that Americans would treat a stranger with kindness.

Annie, Tarzan, and her dog, Depeche Toi, rode straight into a world transformed by the rapid construction of modern highways. Between 1954 and 1956, the three travelers pushed through blizzards, forded rivers, climbed mountains, and clung to the narrow shoulder as cars whipped by them at terrifying speeds. Annie rode more than four thousand miles, through America’s big cities and small towns. Along the way, she met ordinary people and celebrities—from Andrew Wyeth (who sketched Tarzan) to Art Linkletter and Groucho Marx. She received many offers—a permanent home at a riding stable in New Jersey, a job at a gas station in rural Kentucky, even a marriage proposal from a Wyoming rancher. In a decade when car ownership nearly tripled, when television’s influence was expanding fast, when homeowners began locking their doors, Annie and her four-footed companions inspired an outpouring of neighborliness in a rapidly changing world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Women on Top *




  








A classic work on how women think about sex, from the New York Times–bestselling author of My Secret Garden and My Mother/Myself.

Nancy Friday’s groundbreaking books such as Forbidden Flowers offered an unprecedented honest look at the inner fantasy lives of ordinary women. In Women on Top, Friday returns to this topic, collecting detailed sexual fantasies from over 150 contemporary women from diverse backgrounds. Based on intimate personal interviews and letters, this book updates the conversation started in her earlier works on women’s sexual fantasies, detailing how women’s erotic lives have changed—and remained the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cat Who Could Read Backwards (Cat Who... Book 1) *




  








THE FIRST COZY MYSTERY IN THE BELOVED NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING CAT WHO SERIES!

The world of modern art is a mystery to many. But for Jim Qwilleran, it turns into a mystery of another sort when his assignment for The Daily Fluxion leads down the path to murder.

A stabbing in an art gallery, vandalized paintings, a fatal fall from a scaffolding—this is not at all what Qwilleran expects when he turns his reporter talents to art. But Qwilleran and his newly found partner, Koko the brilliant Siamese cat, are in their element—sniffing out clues and confounding criminals intent on mayhem and murder.

This riveting beginning to the Cat Who series is the perfect cozy mystery for cat lovers to start sleuthing!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Case of the Lazy Lover (The Perry Mason Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A runaway witness leads a lawyer into a whodunit: “The only dull pages in this book are the blank ones” (The New York Times).

Defense lawyer Perry Mason is surprised to receive two checks from a stranger named Lola Allred. And when he speaks with Lola’s husband, he discovers the woman has run off with her daughter’s boyfriend—who happens to be an important witness in a lawsuit. Soon Mason’s caught up in a complicated case involving not only a missing witness but forgery and murder as well . . .

This mystery is part of Edgar Award–winning author Erle Stanley Gardner’s classic, long-running Perry Mason series, which has sold three hundred million copies and serves as the inspiration for the HBO show starring Matthew Rhys and Tatiana Maslany.

DON’T MISS THE NEW HBO ORIGINAL SERIES PERRY MASON, BASED ON CHARACTERS FROM ERLE STANLEY GARDNER’S NOVELS, STARRING EMMY AWARD WINNER MATTHEW RHYS


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Light Thickens (Roderick Alleyn Book 32) *




  








From the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master, this tale of death at the Dolphin Theatre has “wit, charm, and oodles of atmosphere” (Kirkus Reviews).

Among theater folk, “the Scottish play” is considered unlucky, so much so that tradition requires anyone who utters its proper name backstage to leave the building, spin around, spit, curse, and then request permission to re-enter. As director Peregrine Jay directs a production of Shakespeare’s great work at the Dolphin Theater, misfortune does indeed abound, including some ugly practical jokes—and a grisly death for the leading man. It’s up to Roderick Alleyn to find out who has blood on their hands . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stillwater: A Jack McBride Mystery*




  








Big secrets run deep.

Former FBI agent Jack McBride took the job as Chief of Police for Stillwater, Texas, to start a new life with his teenage son, Ethan, away from the suspicions that surrounded his wife’s disappearance a year earlier.

With a low crime rate and a five-man police force, he expected it to be a nice, easy gig; hot checks, traffic violations, some drugs, occasional domestic disturbances, and petty theft. Instead, within a week he is investigating a staged murder-suicide, uncovering a decades’ old skeleton buried in the woods, and managing the first crime wave in thirty years.

For help navigating his unfamiliar, small-town surroundings, Jack turns to Ellie Martin, one of the most respected women in town—her scandal-filled past notwithstanding. Despite Jack's murky marriage status and the disapproval of Ethan and the town, they are immediately drawn to each other.

As Jack and Ellie struggle with their budding relationship, they unearth shattering secrets long buried and discover the two cases Jack is working, though fifty years apart, share a surprising connection that will rattle the town to its core.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Outfoxed: A Novel (Sister Jane Book 1) *




  








From the bestselling author of the landmark work Rubyfruit Jungle comes an engaging, original new novel that only Rita Mae Brown could have written. In the pristine world of Virginia foxhunting, hunters, horses, hounds, and foxes form a lively community of conflicting loyalties, where the thrill of the chase and the intricacies of human-animal relationships are experienced firsthand--and murder exposes a proud Southern community's unsavory secrets. . . .

As Master of the prestigious Jefferson Hunt Club, Jane Arnold, known as Sister, is the most revered citizen in the Virginia Blue Ridge Mountain town where a rigid code of social conduct and deep-seated tradition carry more weight than money. Nearing seventy, Sister now must select a joint master to ensure a smooth transition of leadership after her death. It is an honor of the highest order--and one that any serious social climber would covet like the Holy Grail.

Virginian to the bone with a solid foxhunting history, Fontaine Buruss is an obvious candidate, but his penchant for philandering and squandering money has earned him a less than sparkling reputation. And not even Sister knows about his latest tawdry scandal. Then there is Crawford Howard, a Yankee in a small town where Rebel bloodlines are sacred. Still, Crawford has money--lots of it--and as Sister is well aware, maintaining a first-class hunt club is far from cheap.

With the competition flaring up, Southern gentility flies out the window. Fontaine and Crawford will stop at nothing to discredit each other. Soon the entire town is pulled into a rivalry that is spiraling dangerously out of control. Even the animals have strong opinions, and only Sister is able to maintain objectivity. But when opening hunt day ends in murder, she, too, is stunned.

Who was bold and skilled enough to commit murder on the field? It could only be someone who knew both the territory and the complex nature of the hunt inside out. Sister knows of three people who qualify--and only she, with the help of a few clever foxes and hounds, can lay the trap to catch the killer.

A colorful foray into an intriguing world, Outfoxed features a captivating cast of Southerners and their unforgettable animal counterparts. Rita Mae Brown has written a masterful novel that surprises, delights, and enchants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*High Spirits: Book #5 in the Grifter’s Daughter Series (Grifter's Daughter)*


Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  








NEVER CHEAT AN HONEST MAN—IF
YOU'RE LUCKY ENOUGH TO FIND ONE.

Notorious but lovable con artist Dani Silver is fresh off yet another successful, rollicking scam when she receives a curious email. Some tipster says he’s got a lead on a million-dollar bottle of whiskey—and would Dani mind teaming up to snag it?

Well, no—since her informant has no idea where it is, she’d rather do it herself.

It seems the museum quality hooch has been appropriated from the original collectors, who would pay a handsome ransom—if not full price—to get it back. At the cost of a mere $20,000, Dani hires the finest criminal artists money can buy, counterfeits the distinctive bottle, and fills it with supermarket booze, knowing it’ll never be opened.

But those collectors, who own a private museum, are “America’s Sweethearts" — one’s a picture-perfect film star, the other a nationally treasured children’s book author. And therein lies a grifter’s dilemma.

Dani—giving in to pressure from her clean-living sweetie—has taken a vow never to cheat an honest mark. Which would make this an ineligible con. But no problem, her work’s cut out for her—find out all their dirty little secrets
and move on to the jackpot.

Sound like fun? Lindsay’s wit and endlessly devious imagination make it practically a carnival ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Vatican Connection: The True Story of a Billion-Dollar Conspiracy Between the Catholic Church and the Mafia *




  








Winner of the Edgar Award: The riveting account of an audacious fraud scheme that stretched from a Mafia hangout on the Lower East Side to the Vatican.

With a round, open face and a penchant for tall tales, Matteo de Lorenzo resembled everyone’s kindly uncle. But Uncle Marty, as he was known throughout the Genovese crime family, was one of the New York mob’s top earners throughout the 1960s and ’70s, the mastermind of a billion-dollar trade in stolen and counterfeit securities.

In the spring of 1972, de Lorenzo and his shrewd and ruthless business partner, Vincent Rizzo, traveled to Europe to discuss a plan to launder millions of dollars worth of phony securities. Shockingly, the plot involved Archbishop Paul Marcinkus, the scandal-plagued president of the Vatican Bank. Unbeknownst to de Lorenzo and Rizzo, however, the NYPD was already on the case—thanks to the crusading work of Det. Joseph Coffey.

Coffey, the legendary New York policeman who investigated the Lufthansa heist and took the Son of Sam’s confession, first learned of the scheme in a wiretap related to the attempted mob takeover of the Playboy Club in Manhattan. From those unlikely beginnings, Detective Coffey worked tirelessly to trace the fraudulent stocks and bonds around the world and deep into the corridors of power in Washington, DC, and Rome.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Central Park Five *




  








A spellbinding account of the real facts of the Central Park jogger case that powerfully reexamines one of New York City's most notorious crimes and its aftermath. •A must-read after watching Ava DuVernay's When They See Us

On April 20th, 1989, two passersby discovered the body of the "Central Park jogger" crumpled in a ravine. She'd been raped and severely beaten. Within days five black and Latino teenagers were apprehended, all five confessing to the crime. The staggering torrent of media coverage that ensued, coupled with fierce public outcry, exposed the deep-seated race and class divisions in New York City at the time. The minors were tried and convicted as adults despite no evidence linking them to the victim. Over a decade later, when DNA tests connected serial rapist Matias Reyes to the crime, the government, law enforcement, social institutions and media of New York were exposed as having undermined the individuals they were designed to protect.

Here, Sarah Burns recounts this historic case for the first time since the young men's convictions were overturned, telling, at last, the full story of one of New York’s most legendary crimes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deadly Deals (Sisterhood Book 16)*




  








An adoption scam brings out the Sisterhood’s righteous fury in this gripping thriller from the #1 New York Timesbestselling author of Vanishing Act.

After years of trying to become pregnant without success, Rachel Dawson and her husband Thomas felt their dreams had finally come true the day they brought home their newly adopted twin babies. Though the lawyer Baron Bell who arranged for the surrogate mother charged a hefty six-figure fee, one glance into the eyes of their precious children told them it was all worth it. Until the birth mother reappeared, first demanding more money, then the twins themselves. Suddenly Baron Bell was nowhere to be found, and the Dawsons were once again childless, heartbroken and nearly destitute.

When the case finds its way to the offices of high-profile attorney Lizzie Fox, she can’t wait to take down the so-called “Mr. Wonderful.” And she knows she’ll have all the help she needs as it’s just the kind of crime that really gets the Sisterhood’s adrenalin flowing. Once they get their hands on the perpetrators there will be hell to pay, and it will cost a lot more than cold, hard cash . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Game Over (Sisterhood Book 17)*




  






“Political intrigue, high-level high jinks, and characters with charisma to spare . . . a real crowd-pleaser” in the New York Times bestselling series (Booklist, starred review).

With yet another successful assignment behind them, the ladies of the Sisterhood have enjoyed a relaxing break together and celebrated the wedding of Myra and Charles on Big Pine Mountain. But as soon as the newlyweds return from their shortened honeymoon, they are hit with some exciting yet unsettling news . . .

It seems their dear ally Lizzie Fox, recently ensconced as Chief White House Counsel, is rumored to be near the top of the short list for a soon to be vacated seat on the Supreme Court. While the Sisters are thrilled for Lizzie, they are concerned about her being ripped to shreds in the approval process, partly due to her connections with the Sisterhood. They also fear it will delay or even derail their long-awaited pardon promised to them by President Martine Connor. It will take a masterful plan—and loyal friends aiding them at every turn—for the Sisters to succeed in protecting Lizzie while securing their own freedom at last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Trap Line *




  








A Key West fishing captain takes on Florida’s drug lords in this “splendidly written” crime story coauthored by the #1 New York Times–bestselling novelist (The New York Times Book Review).

Though he is one of Key West’s most skilled fishing captains, Breeze Albury barely ekes out a living on the meager earnings of his trade. Meanwhile, Cuban and Colombian drug smugglers thrive all around—and they have their sights set on Albury and his fishing boat.

After the smugglers cut his three hundred trap lines and crush his livelihood, Albury is forced to run drugs to survive. But when he gets busted by the crooked chief of police and becomes a target of the drug machine’s brutal hit men, Albury becomes a vigilante on the seas of Florida, unleashing a fiery and relentless vengeance on the most dangerous criminals south of Miami.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In My Dreams I Hold a Knife: A Novel*




  








Six friends.
One college reunion.
One unsolved murder.

Ten years after graduation, Jessica Miller has planned her triumphant return to her southern, elite Duquette University, down to the envious whispers that are sure to follow in her wake. Everyone is going to see the girl she wants them to see—confident, beautiful, indifferent. Not the girl she was when she left campus, back when Heather Shelby's murder fractured everything, including the tight bond linking the six friends she'd been closest to since freshman year.

But not everyone is ready to move on. Not everyone left Duquette ten years ago, and not everyone can let Heather's murder go unsolved. Someone is determined to trap the real killer, to make the guilty pay. When the six friends are reunited, they will be forced to confront what happened that night—and the years' worth of secrets each of them would do anything to keep hidden.

Told in racing dual timelines, with a dark campus setting and a darker look at friendship, love, obsession, and ambition, In My Dreams I Hold A Knife is an addictive, propulsive read you won't be able to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Look-Alike: A Novel *




  








From Erica Spindler, the New York Times bestselling author of The Other Girl and Justice for Sara comes The Look-Alike, a thrilling psychological drama about a woman who believes she escaped a brutal murder years ago—but does anyone else believe her?

Sienna Scott grew up in the dark shadow of her mother’s paranoid delusions. Now, she's returned home to confront her past and the unsolved murder that altered the course of her life.

In her mother’s shuttered house, an old fear that has haunted Sienna for years rears its ugly head—that it was she who had been the killer’s target that night. And now, with it, a new fear—that the killer not only intended to remedy his past mistake—he’s already begun. But are these fears any different from the ones that torment her mother?

As the walls close in, the line between truth and lie, reality and delusion disintegrate. Has Sienna’s worst nightmare come true? Or will she unmask a killer and finally prove she may be her mother’s look-alike, but she’s not her clone?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Son of War *




  








A Son of War presents Melvyn Bragg’s second installment in what the Sunday Telegraph calls “one of the finest literary sagas of postwar Britain.” Continuing the story of the Richardson family begun in the award-winning The Soldier’s Return, this powerful novel depicts how the terrible upheavals of World War II reverberated in the peace that followed. After returning from the campaign in Burma, Sam Richardson was determined to leave his small hometown of Wigton for the promised land of Australia. Yet now, a few months later, he has settled for a job in Wigton’s paper factory, and believes he has put both his aspirations and his memories of the war behind him. His wife, Ellen, knows better, realizing how close their marriage has come to disaster. Caught between them, their young son Joe strives to fulfill their conflicting expectations for him, as he faces the challenges of childhood and adolescence and confronts his own demons.

Crafted with admirable understatement and acute insight into the twists and turns of the heart, this is a worthy successor to the highly praised The Soldier’s Return. A Son of War portrays a family forever altered by an experience subsequent generations can scarcely imagine, yet whose individual hopes, compromises, and quiet triumphs form the fabric of everyday, universal life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Breaking Creed (A Ryder Creed Novel Book 1) *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of the Maggie O’Dell novels comes the first novel in a thrilling series featuring an ex-marine turned K9 rescue dog trainer…

Ryder Creed and his dogs have been making national headlines. They’ve intercepted several major drug stashes smuggled through Atlanta’s airport. But their newfound celebrity has also garnered some unwanted attention.

When Creed and one of his dogs are called in to search a commercial fishing vessel off the coast of Pensacola Beach, they discover a secret compartment. But the Colombian cartel’s latest shipment isn’t drugs. It’s human...

Meanwhile, FBI agent Maggie O’Dell is investigating a series of murders she suspects to be the work of a brutal assassin. By the time she uncovers a hit list with Creed’s name on it, it might be too late to help him. For someone is already on the way...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*LOST CREED: (Book 4) (Ryder Creed K-9 Mysteries) *




  








Winner of the 2019 NEBRASKA BOOK AWARD in fictionWinner of the 2019 TCK Publishing Reader's Choice for Best Mystery“The Ryder Creed books are absolutely phenomenal.” —Suspense Magazine“

"A flawed, fierce protagonist whose first and absolute loyalty is to his dogs, plus compelling storylines: a slam-dunk recipe for late-night reading!” —The Bark

Ryder Creed rescues abandoned dogs and turns them into heroes. But this time, it’s Creed who may need rescuing when a madman leads him and Agent Maggie O’Dell on a gut-wrenching scavenger hunt.

Sixteen years ago, Ryder Creed’s sister, Brodie vanished from an interstate rest stop. She was only eleven and Creed was fourteen. Her disappearance ripped apart his family and has haunted Creed.

Now a former Marine with his own scars, Creed has dedicated his life to his K9 business. He takes discarded and abandoned dogs and trains them for scent detection. Together they search for the lost and the missing. And always, Creed has held onto the hope that one day he might find out what happened to his sister.

A thousand miles away during a police raid, FBI Agent Maggie O'Dell stumbles upon a clue that may explain what happened to Brodie Creed all those years ago. But to find the answers she’ll need to make a deal with a madman. And the search that follows will be as agonizing for Creed, as are the answers he discovers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Lazarus Vault: a pacy, heart-thumping, race-against time thriller guaranteed to have you hooked…*
.



  








EIGHT CENTURIES OF DECEIT HIDE A DEADLY SECRET

Deep in the heart of London, the Monsalvat Bank is small, secretive and fabulously wealthy. When Ellie Stanton, an impoverished graduate student, is unexpectedly invited to join the firm, the offer looks too good to turn down.

But the bank is more than it seems. Soon Ellie realises that her life belongs to her employers - and they're watching her every move. For buried in their medieval vaults lies a closely-guarded treasure of immeasurable power - one inextricably bound up with Ellie's own history.

Now Ellie is in a race against time, hunted by the bank and pursued by her past. Her only hope of escape is to unearth the secret hidden in the vault. But getting in is only the beginning...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Chaos: Making a New Science *




  








The “highly entertaining” New York Times bestseller, which explains chaos theory and the butterfly effect, from the author of The Information (Chicago Tribune).

For centuries, scientific thought was focused on bringing order to the natural world. But even as relativity and quantum mechanics undermined that rigid certainty in the first half of the twentieth century, the scientific community clung to the idea that any system, no matter how complex, could be reduced to a simple pattern. In the 1960s, a small group of radical thinkers began to take that notion apart, placing new importance on the tiny experimental irregularities that scientists had long learned to ignore. Miniscule differences in data, they said, would eventually produce massive ones—and complex systems like the weather, economics, and human behavior suddenly became clearer and more beautiful than they had ever been before.

In this seminal work of scientific writing, James Gleick lays out a cutting edge field of science with enough grace and precision that any reader will be able to grasp the science behind the beautiful complexity of the world around us. With more than a million copies sold, Chaos is “a groundbreaking book about what seems to be the future of physics” by a writer who has been a finalist for both the Pulitzer Prize and the National Book Award, the author of Time Travel: A History and Genius: The Life and Science of Richard Feynman (Publishers Weekly).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Anarchy: The East India Company, Corporate Violence, and the Pillage of an Empire *




  








Finalist for the Cundill History Prize

ONE OF PRESIDENT BARACK OBAMA'S FAVORITE BOOKS OF THE YEAR

NAMED A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR BY The Wall Street Journal and NPR

“Superb … A vivid and richly detailed story … worth reading by everyone.” -The New York Times Book Review

From the bestselling author of Return of a King, the story of how the East India Company took over large swaths of Asia, and the devastating results of the corporation running a country.

In August 1765, the East India Company defeated the young Mughal emperor and set up, in his place, a government run by English traders who collected taxes through means of a private army.

The creation of this new government marked the moment that the East India Company ceased to be a conventional company and became something much more unusual: an international corporation transformed into an aggressive colonial power. Over the course of the next 47 years, the company's reach grew until almost all of India south of Delhi was effectively ruled from a boardroom in the city of London.

The Anarchy tells one of history's most remarkable stories: how the Mughal Empire-which dominated world trade and manufacturing and possessed almost unlimited resources-fell apart and was replaced by a multinational corporation based thousands of miles overseas, and answerable to shareholders, most of whom had never even seen India and no idea about the country whose wealth was providing their dividends. Using previously untapped sources, Dalrymple tells the story of the East India Company as it has never been told before and provides a portrait of the devastating results from the abuse of corporate power.

Bronze Medal in the 2020 Arthur Ross Book Award


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Defining Moments in Black History: Reading Between the Lies *




  








NAACP 2017 Image Award Winner

With his trademark acerbic wit, incisive humor, and infectious paranoia, one of our foremost comedians and most politically engaged civil rights activists looks back at 100 key events from the complicated history of black America.

A friend of luminaries including Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. and Medgar Evers, and the forebear of today’s popular black comics, including Larry Wilmore, W. Kamau Bell, Damon Young, and Trevor Noah, Dick Gregory was a provocative and incisive cultural force for more than fifty years. As an entertainer, he always kept it indisputably real about race issues in America, fearlessly lacing laughter with hard truths. As a leading activist against injustice, he marched at Selma during the Civil Rights movement, organized student rallies to protest the Vietnam War; sat in at rallies for Native American and feminist rights; fought apartheid in South Africa; and participated in hunger strikes in support of Black Lives Matter.

In this collection of thoughtful, provocative essays, Gregory charts the complex and often obscured history of the African American experience. In his unapologetically candid voice, he moves from African ancestry and surviving the Middle Passage to the enjoyment of bacon and everything pig, the headline-making shootings of black men, and the Black Lives Matter movement. A captivating journey through time, Defining Moments in Black History explores historical movements such as The Great Migration and the Harlem Renaissance, as well as cultural touchstones such as Sidney Poitier winning the Best Actor Oscar for Lilies in the Field and Billie Holiday releasing Strange Fruit.

An engaging look at black life that offers insightful commentary on the intricate history of the African American people, Defining Moments in Black History is an essential, no-holds-bar history lesson that will provoke, enlighten, and entertain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Grand Alliance (Winston S. Churchill The Second World War Book 3) *




  








The British, Soviets, and Americans unite in this chapter of the six-volume WWII history by the legendary prime minister and Nobel Prize recipient.

The Grand Alliance describes the end of an extraordinary period in British military history, in which Britain stood alone against Germany. Two crucial events brought an end to Britain’s isolation. First was Hitler’s decision to attack the Soviet Union, opening up a battle front in the East and forcing Stalin to look to the British for support. The second was the bombing of Pearl Harbor. US support had long been crucial to the British war effort, and here, Winston Churchill documents his efforts to draw the Americans to aid, including correspondence with President Roosevelt.

This book is part of the six-volume account of World War II told from the unique viewpoint of a British prime minister who led his nation in the fight against tyranny. In addition to the correspondence with FDR, the series is enriched with extensive primary sources. We are presented with not only Churchill’s retrospective analysis of the war, but also memos, letters, orders, speeches, and telegrams, day-by-day accounts of reactions as the drama intensifies. Throughout these volumes, we listen as strategies and counterstrategies unfold in response to Hitler’s conquest of Europe, planned invasion of England, and assault on Russia, in a mesmerizing account of the crucial decisions made as the fate of the world hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sub Rosa: The O. S. S. and American Espionage *




  








A thrilling history of the Office of Strategic Services, America’s precursor to the CIA, and its secret operations behind enemy lines during World War II.

Born in the fires of the Second World War, the Office of Strategic Services, or OSS, was the brainchild of legendary US Maj. Gen. William “Wild Bill” Donovan, designed to provide covert aid to resistance fighters in European nations occupied by Germany’s Nazi aggressors. Paratroopers Stewart Alsop and Thomas Braden—both of whom would become important political columnists in postwar years—became part of Wild Bill’s able collection of soldiers, spies, and covert operatives. Sub Rosa is an enthralling insider’s history of the remarkable intelligence operation that gave birth to the CIA.

In Sub Rosa, Alsop and Braden take readers on a breathtaking journey through the birth and development of the top secret wartime espionage organization and detail many of the extraordinary OSS missions in France, Germany, Dakar and Casablanca in North Africa, and in the jungles of Burma that helped to hasten the end of the Japanese Empire and the fall of Adolf Hitler’s powerful Reich.

As exciting as any international thriller written by Eric Ambler or Graham Greene, Alsop and Braden’s Sub Rosa is an indispensable addition to the literary history of American espionage and intelligence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Breakout and Pursuit: The United States Army in World War II, The European Theater of Operations*




  








By the beginning of July 1944 the Allied forces had successfully landed in northern France.

Yet, although D-Day had been a monumental success, their journey was far from over.

How did the Allied forces drive back the Nazi’s from their strongly entrenched positions in northern France all the way to the German border?

This is the main question that is answered with Martin Blumenson’s brilliant study, Breakout and Pursuit, which covers the period from 1st July to 11th September 1944.

The allied forces had to work together to overcome tremendous difficulties as they fought against battle-hardened troops.

Virtually every sort of major operation involving co-ordinated action of the combined arms is found: the grueling positional warfare of the battle of the hedgerows, the breakthrough of the main enemy position, exploitation, encirclement, and pursuit, as well as a number of actions falling under the general heading of special operations — an assault river crossing, the siege of a fortress, and night combat, among others.

Blumenson states that he wished this book would be of interest to the general reader “who may be motivated by curiosity and the hope of learning in some detail about the conduct of the campaign, the expenditure of men and materiel, and the problems that face military leaders engaged in war.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Destination Casablanca: Exile, Espionage, and the Battle for North Africa in World War II *




  







This rollicking and panoramic history of Casablanca during the Second World War sheds light on the city as a key hub for European and American powers, and a place where spies, soldiers, and political agents exchanged secrets and vied for control.

In November 1942, as a part of Operation Torch, 33,000 American soldiers sailed undetected across the Atlantic and stormed the beaches of French Morocco. Seventy-four hours later, the Americans controlled the country and one of the most valuable wartime ports: Casablanca.

In the years preceding, Casablanca had evolved from an exotic travel destination to a key military target after France's surrender to Germany. Jewish refugees from Europe poured in, hoping to obtain visas and passage to the United States and beyond. Nazi agents and collaborators infiltrated the city in search of power and loyalty. The resistance was not far behind, as shopkeepers, celebrities, former French Foreign Legionnaires, and disgruntled bureaucrats formed a network of Allied spies. But once in American hands, Casablanca became a crucial logistical hub in the fight against Germany--and the site of Roosevelt and Churchill's demand for "unconditional surrender."

Rife with rogue soldiers, power grabs, and diplomatic intrigue, Destination Casablanca is the riveting and untold story of this glamorous city--memorialized in the classic film that was rush-released in 1942 to capitalize on the drama that was unfolding in North Africa at the heart of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/16/22.

Currently $3.

*West of Hue: Down the Yellow Brick Road *


  








This book is the recollections of a guy that had very little interest in the military. His infantry training eventually leads him to the elite Recon platoon in the 101st Airborne Division's 2/502 Infantry Regiment "Strike Force" Battalion. Soon he is involved in brutal combat that leaves many of his comrades dead or wounded. He faces bunkers and machine guns and ends up within touching distance of North Vietnamese soldiers. All eyes were on the Cambodian invasion and Kent State. The big battles were going on west of Hue in the area of operations of the Screaming Eagles. Thirty infantry grunts died taking hills 714 and 882 on the road to the A Shau valley. Nobody knew, and nobody cared about their heroism. They fought only for each other.

He then finds out that going home was harder than going to Nam. Years later he finally had to confront the past. This is a story of a military veteran's reconciliation with life, and triumph over the painful memories from the hills west of Hue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/17/22.

Currently $2.

*The Penultimate Truth*




  








In this dystopian novel from the author of The Man in the High Castle, humanity is forced to live underground while a great secret hides above them.

In the future, most of humanity lives in massive underground bunkers, producing weapons for the nuclear war they’ve fled. Constantly bombarded by patriotic propaganda, the citizens of these industrial anthills believe they are waiting for the day when the war will be over and they can return aboveground. But when Nick St. James, president of one anthill, makes an unauthorized trip to the surface, what he finds is more shocking than anything he could imagine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Darkspace Renegade: The Complete Series: Books 1-6: (A Military Sci-Fi Box Set) *




  








Six complete books. 1200+ pages of explosive, military sci-fi action. If you like your action fueled by power armor, big guns, and the occasional power-sword, you’ll love this fast-moving adventure.

Unjustly kicked out of the Consortium Security Force, Hallam Knight has been reduced to working as a gunner, defending the precious Randenite fuel tankers from notorious extremists, the Darkspace Renegades.

Hell-bent on ending bridge travel for good, the Darkspace Renegades threaten to tear down the interstellar travel network that supports billions of lives, across a dozen worlds.

The Darkspace Renegades are outlaws and radicals. Or so Hallam thought.

When a violent encounter with infamous mercenary group, the Blackfire Squadron, almost costs him his life, Hallam Knight finds himself at the mercy of the Darkspace Renegades and their mysterious and enigmatic leader.

Hallam Knight discovers that everything he thought he knew was a lie. Far from being the enemy, the Darkspace Renegades are humanity’s only hope - they just don’t know it yet.

The Consortium taught Hallam that no good deed goes unpunished. They’re about to find out that karma’s a bitch.

Buy this special edition omnibus to experience a complete Military Sci-Fi series perfect for fans of Jay Allen, JN Chaney and The Expanse.

Books Included in Set:
Book 1: Darkspace Renegade
Book 2: Wolf Squadron
Book 3: Rogue World
Book 4: Rikkard's Revenge
Book 5: Renegade Resurgence
Book 6: Centrum Incursion


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Metal Warriors Full Series Boxed Set*




  








The world as we know it has come to an end, and humanity’s only hope may be a man who cannot survive without the aid of a robotic suit. Fortunately, that suit is one of the most powerful weapons ever created.

The entire Mech Fighters series from Amazon All-Star author James David Victor.

Dane Williams barely survived the Exin attack and is faced with a life of pain and torment. With the help of experimental drugs and a robotic suit, he has a chance for a semi-normal life. And as a new Marine in the Mechanized Infantry Division, he has a chance to strike back at the enemy that has caused so much pain and destruction. Can Dane and his fellow Marines fight back and save humanity or is Earth heading for an extinction level event?

This Metal Warrior Boxed Set contains the entire Mech Fighter series. If you like fast-paced space adventures with engaging characters and exciting battles, you will definitely want to see how the Metal Warriors save mankind, or if they can.

Download the Metal Warriors Boxed Set and get started on your next space adventure today!

Books included: Metal Warrior: Born of Steel, Metal Warrior: Nerves of Steel, Metal Warrior: Steel Trap, Metal Warrior: Hard as Steel, Metal Warrior: Precious Metal, Metal Warrior: Steel Cage, Metal Warrior: Ring of Steel, Metal Warrior: Steel Curtain, and Metal Warrior: Fist of Steel


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Use of Weapons (A Culture Novel Book 3) *




  








The man known as Cheradenine Zakalwe was one of Special Circumstances' foremost agents, changing the destiny of planets to suit the Culture through intrigue, dirty tricks and military action.

The woman known as Diziet Sma had plucked him from obscurity and pushed him towards his present eminence, but despite all their dealings she did not know him as well as she thought.

The drone known as Skaffen-Amtiskaw knew both of these people. It had once saved the woman's life by massacring her attackers in a particularly bloody manner. It believed the man to be a lost cause. But not even its machine could see the horrors in his past.

Ferociously intelligent, both witty and horrific, Use of Weapons is a masterpiece of science fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Library of Souls: The Third Novel of Miss Peregrine's Peculiar Children*




  








The New York Times #1 best-selling series. 

Like its predecessors, Library of Souls blends thrilling fantasy with never-before-published vintage photography to create a one-of-a-kind reading experience.

A boy with extraordinary powers. An army of deadly monsters. An epic battle for the future of peculiardom.

The adventure that began with Miss Peregrine’s Home for Peculiar Children and continued in Hollow City comes to a thrilling conclusion with Library of Souls. As the story opens, sixteen-year-old Jacob discovers a powerful new ability, and soon he’s diving through history to rescue his peculiar companions from a heavily guarded fortress. Accompanying Jacob on his journey are Emma Bloom, a girl with fire at her fingertips, and Addison MacHenry, a dog with a nose for sniffing out lost children.

They’ll travel from modern-day London to the labyrinthine alleys of Devil’s Acre, the most wretched slum in all of Victorian England. It’s a place where the fate of peculiar children everywhere will be decided once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Prophet Without Honor: A Novel of Alternative History *




  







In the first months of 1936, Adolf Hitler risked everything by ordering his untrained military to reoccupy the Rhineland. It was a bluff. The Germans would have been forced to retreat if the French or British had offered the slightest opposition. But the bluff succeeded. History changed decisively. Hitler quieted the opposition at home, and marched the world relentlessly on, to the edge of destruction and beyond.

'A Prophet Without Honor' examines that lost chance in detail. The result is a compelling story full of intrigue, danger, romance, and action, culminating in the reckoning that Hitler might have faced, had events taken a different course. It's a hugely entertaining story, written in epistolary style (though journal entries, letters, excerpts from biographies, etc.) with a richly textured sense of time and place. But, although I have labeled the novel an alternative history, for want of a better word, it is considerably more serious than mere 'what if' speculation. There is no fantasy in the book, no extended account of an alternative universe. Rather, I meant the book to celebrate what Wordsworth famously referred to as 'the little nameless unremembered acts of kindness and of love' - or, in this case, the nameless unremembered acts of honor and of heroism. It is possible that we never know or appreciate the greatest heroes among us, because the acts themselves swallow up the consequences, and the actors are forever lost in the shadows of history. In a profound sense, virtue is indeed its own reward, and in fact the only reward. The significance of those unknown and unknowable acts is the real subject of 'A Prophet Without Honor'.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Panzers: Push for Victory: Battle of Kursk *




  








Experience the first entry in Germany's most successful alternate history series about a different World War 2!
Panzers - Push for Victory by Tom Zola is thrilling, violent, and full of German cultural and military references.

November 1942. Adolf Hitler, the "Führer" of the German Reich, unexpectedly dies in a plane crash in Hungary. The German High Command takes over the regime, disempowers the Nazi Party, and reorganizes its military forces. Germany has to swiftly overcome recent setbacks in North Africa and on the Eastern Front. Furthermore, an allied invasion already casts its long shadow. The German generals understand that it is not about the ultimate victory anymore but merely about achieving a stalemate to save the Reich on the negotiating table. First, they have to stabilize Germany's positions on the Eastern Front. Therefore, the High Command gathers its panzer forces and throws them into a daring all or nothing gamble for the city Kursk.


Tom Zola, a former sergeant in the German Army, is a military fiction writer, famous for his intense battle descriptions and realistic action scenes. In 2014 the first book of his PANZERS series was released in the German language, setting up an alternate history scenario. A different German Reich tries to turn around the fortunes of war at the pinnacle of the Second World War. Zola doesn't beat around the bush; his stories involve brutal fighting, inhuman ideologies, and a military machine that overruns Europe and the whole world without mercy. He has developed a breathtaking yet shocking alternate timeline that has finally been translated into English.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*Oath Sworn (Jacky Leon Book 1)*




  








I’ve never been the type to find trouble. Owning a bar takes work and that was all I wanted. Serving cold beers and paying my taxes. Those were the responsibilities I wanted for the rest of my life.

I didn’t ask to be a werecat. I didn’t ask for the responsibility to uphold an ancient treaty. I didn’t ask to get pulled into the middle of a werewolf pack’s coup.

But Carey Everson, the very human daughter of a werewolf Alpha, needs me. Her father’s enemies are on her heels and I’m her last defense. And I’ll be that defense until my final breath, even if it means challenging the very Laws that govern the supernatural. I gave her my word.

My name is Jacky Leon and nothing is going to stop me from honoring my word.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Statesman and the Storyteller: John Hay, Mark Twain, and the Rise of American Imperialism *




  








The friendship between Mark Twain and Secretary of State John Hay is strained by the horrors of the Spanish-American War in this compelling dual biography.

In The Statesman and the Storyteller, documentarian Mark Zwonitzer presents a compelling dual biography of writer Samuel Clemens (aka Mark Twain) and statesman John Hay (who served as secretary of state under presidents William McKinley and Theodore Roosevelt). Covering the last ten years of their lives, Zwonitzer provides an intimate look into the friendship—and rivalry—of these influential men, as well as an elucidating portrait of the United States on the verge of emerging as a world power.

It was the era of the Spanish-American War, a controversial conflict in which the United States would eventually wrest control of Cuba, Puerto Rico, and the Philippines. In what many consider one of the most shameful periods in American history, Filipinos who believed they had been promised independence were instead violently subdued in a brutal war. The United States also used its growing military and political might to grab the entirety of the Hawaiian Islands and a large section of Panama.

As secretary of state during this time, Hay, though a charitable man, was deeply complicit in these misdeeds. Clemens, a staunch critic of his country’s imperialistic actions, was forced by his own financial and family needs to temper his remarks. Nearing the end of their long and remarkable lives, both men found themselves struggling to maintain their personal integrity while remaining celebrated public figures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Thrown Under the Omnibus: A Reader *




  








An essential collection of career-spanning writings by the political satirist and #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Parliament of Whores.

From his early pieces for the National Lampoon, through his classic reporting as Rolling Stone’s International Affairs editor in the 1980s and 1990s, and his brilliant, inimitable political journalism and analysis, P. J. O’Rourke has been entertaining and provoking readers with high octane prose, a gonzo Republican attitude, and a rare ability to make you laugh out loud. Christopher Buckley once described his work as “S. J. Perelman on acid.”

Thrown Under the Omnibus brings together his funniest, most outrageous, most controversial, and most loved pieces in the definitive O’Rourke reader. Handpicked and introduced by the humorist himself, Thrown Under the Omnibus is the essential O’Rourke anthology.

“The funniest writer in America.” —The Wall Street Journal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sisters Behaving Badly: The laugh-out-loud, feel-good adventure from #1 bestselling author Maddie Please for 2022 *




  








Sisters Kitty and Jenny haven’t spoken since a very disappointing Carvery lunch. Kitty, sixty-two, thinks Jenny is turning grey. Jenny, sixty-six, thinks Kitty needs to grow up!

So when both sisters inherit a farmhouse in rural France, it gives them the perfect chance to heal the rift between them. Except the farmhouse is a wreck, the garden is terrorized by a flock of chickens, not to mention a donkey with a serious flatulence problem!

Kitty is determined to enjoy herself, especially when she meets gorgeous French builder, Leo. Ooh la – la! And Jenny finds the fully stocked wine cellar helps enormously with missing horrible husband Paul – hic!

And as the two sisters begin to repair their fragile friendship, they discover that being bad is actually very good for the soul.

Escape to the French countryside for a laugh-out-loud feel-good adventure with the #1 bestselling author of The Old Ducks' Club


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Old Ducks' Club: The #1 bestselling laugh-out-loud, feel-good read *




  








THE NUMBER ONE BESTSELLER

'Sea, sunshine, romance and fabulous characters; Maddie's light touch and sense of fun will lift your spirits!' Bestselling author Judy Leigh

Sophia Gregory has lost her sparkle...

Recently single and about to turn sixty, Sophia doesn’t recognise the old woman staring back at her in the mirror. How has life passed her by? A quiet holiday in beautiful Rhodes is the perfect chance for her to find herself.

Until she meets the Old Ducks!

Juliette, Kim and Anita are three friends who are determined not to grow old gracefully! Bold and brash, they are Sophia’s worse nightmare, until they make her an honorary member of The Old Ducks’ Club! Now dancing and drinking till dawn Sophia starts to shake off her stuffy old life and start living again!

And when she meets her gorgeous Greek neighbour, Theo, she thinks that maybe, if she’s just a little braver, she can learn to love again too...

It’s never too late to teach an Old Duck new tricks!

A laugh out loud and uplifting story about the importance of friendship and always, always having fun!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Golden Girls' Getaway: The perfect feel-good, funny read from USA Today bestseller Judy Leigh for 2022 *




  








*The most uplifting book you’ll read this year!*


'Judy’s done it again. Every woman over a certain age should read this wonderful book.' Jennifer Bohnet

It has been a long and lonely year for neighbours Vivienne, Mary and Gwen. All ladies of a ‘certain age’, their lockdown experience has left them feeling isolated and alone. They are in desperate need of a change.

Things start to look up however, when Gwen comes up with a plan to get them out of London by borrowing a motor home. In no time at all the ladies are on the road – away from the city, away from their own four walls, and away from their worries.

The British countryside has never looked more beautiful. As they travel from Stonehenge to Dartmoor, from the Devon and Cornish coasts to the Yorkshire moors, gradually the years fall back, and the three friends start to imagine new futures with no limitations.

And as their journey continues and their friendships deepen, and while the seaside views turn into glorious mountains and moors, Mary, Vivienne and Gwen learn to smile again, to laugh again, and maybe even to love again. Now they can believe that the best is still to come…

Funny, joyful and with a spring in its step that reminds you to live every day like it’s your last. Judy Leigh has once again written the perfect feel-good novel for all fans of Dawn French and Cathy Hopkins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Ice Bridge *




  








A Mackinac Island Ghostly Murder Mystery. She’ll fall in love again…with a man and the island. Charlotte returns to her Aunt Bess and Mackinac Island, a quaint retreat that welcomes summer tourists and allows no cars, to renew herself and write about the island’s ghosts.

She’s come to help Bess with her heartache, an ended love with Shaun, and to renew a friendship with neighbor Hannah.

In winter Mackinac closes down and everyone looks forward to the ice bridge that freezes across the Straits of Mackinac.

Until Hannah disappears into the icy waters crossing it.

Everyone says it’s an accident. But Charlotte and her admirer cop friend, Mac, don’t think so. Something isn’t right. Hannah was too smart to go off the path.

So it’s murder…but why…how…by whom?

In the end, it’s Mac–and perhaps Hannah’s ghost–who saves Charlotte and Bess’s lives when the killer decides they’re too close to the truth and tries to kill them, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*WHAT YOU DID (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 2) *




  








Former FBI-profiler, Eva Rae Thomas, faces the most personal case in her career, as bestselling author Willow Rose’s new hit series continues.

Three girls disappear on prom night at the local high school. One of them is the prom queen.

FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas is chasing her long-lost sister when detective—and boyfriend—Matt Miller asks her to join the investigation of the three girls’ disappearance. They were last seen walking home together after the dance.

When the body of a young girl shows up in her backyard, Eva Rae knows she can no longer watch from the sidelines, and soon she realizes not only is she involved in this investigation, she’s also this killer’s target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*SAY YOU LOVE ME (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 4) *

Book 9 is currently *free here.*




  








*Former FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas is back and embedded in a true nightmare reaching deep into her own family.

What would you do if your brother was accused of a horrible crime, and you were certain he didn’t do it?*

Life is not done throwing Eva Rae Thomas curveballs.

A phone call turns her life upside down – once again.

The call is from her father, the man she hasn’t seen in thirty-six years, not since he kidnapped her sister in a supermarket.

Now, he is back in Florida, and he needs her help.

Her younger brother – whom she didn’t know existed – has been arrested on Amelia Island.

The boy is in a coma after being shot by an officer during the incident. But his father doesn’t believe the police, and he asks for Eva Rae’s help to prove it.

At the same time, a serial killer is planning one of the most horrific mass killings in history.

Will Eva Rae find it in her heart to help her father after what he did to her?
Will facing him again set her free or pull her under?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder on the Red River (A Cash Blackbear Mystery Book 1) *




  








One Book, One Minnesota Selection for Summer 2021

Introducing Cash Blackbear, a young Ojibwe woman whose visions and grit help solve a brutal murder in this award-winning debut.

1970s, Red River Valley between North Dakota and Minnesota: Renee “Cash” Blackbear is 19 years old and tough as nails. She lives in Fargo, North Dakota, where she drives truck for local farmers, drinks beer, plays pool, and helps solve criminal investigations through the power of her visions. She has one friend, Sheriff Wheaton, her guardian, who helped her out of the broken foster care system.

One Saturday morning, Sheriff Wheaton is called to investigate a pile of rags in a field and finds the body of an Indian man. When Cash dreams about the dead man’s weathered house on the Red Lake Reservation, she knows that’s the place to start looking for answers. Together, Cash and Wheaton work to solve a murder that stretches across cultures in a rural community traumatized by racism, genocide, and oppression.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Who Took Eden Mulligan?: A totally addictive crime thriller and mystery novel packed with nail-biting suspense *




  








‘They’re dead. They’re all dead. It’s my fault. I killed them.’

Those are the words of Iona Gardener, who stands bloodied and staring as she confesses to the murder of four people in a run-down cottage outside of Belfast.

Outside the cottage, five old dolls are hanging from a tree. Inside the cottage, the words “WHO TOOK EDEN MULLIGAN?” are graffitied on the wall, connecting the murder scene with the famous cold case of Eden Mulligan, a mother-of-five who went missing during The Troubles.

But this case is different. Right from the start.

Because no one in the community is willing to tell the truth, and the only thing DI Danny Stowe and forensic psychologist Rose Lainey can be certain of is that Iona Gardener’s confession is false….

A tense, atmospheric and utterly gripping story, perfect for fans of Patricia Gibney, Angela Marsons and Rachel Caine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Looking Good Dead: Now a Major ITV Drama Starring John Simm (Roy Grace Book 2) *




  








Detective Superintendent Roy Grace has to solve a disturbing murder whilst protecting an innocent eye witness, in this TV tie-in edition of Looking Good Dead, by award winning crime author Peter James.

Now a major ITV series, Grace, adapted for television by screenwriter Russell Lewis and starring John Simm.

When a young woman’s body is found butchered in Brighton, Roy Grace cannot help but think of his own missing wife and her unsolved fate.

Elsewhere in the city, when Tom Bryce finds a disc left on a train, he simply tries to do the right thing – return it to its owner. But this attempted act of kindness makes him the sole witness to that same vicious murder.

Learning that Tom has made a statement to Grace’s team, the killers have to act. But when they plan the murder of the Bryce family, it’s not just revenge – it’s entertainment.

Although the Roy Grace novels can be read in any order, Looking Good Dead is the second gripping title in the bestselling series. Enjoy more of the Brighton detective’s investigations with Not Dead Enough and Dead Man's Footsteps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Stop (Sydney Rose Parnell Book 2) *




  








The search for a missing child leads a courageous railway cop down a twisted trail of murder.

It’s been five months since Special Agent Sydney Parnell survived a violent confrontation with a gang of brutal thugs, an encounter that left her physically and emotionally scarred. Deep down, Sydney fears she isn’t ready for another investigation. But when a woman is murdered on the train tracks and a child goes missing, she knows she’s the only one who can lead the hunt for the killer. While Denver police and the FBI chase down blind alleys, Sydney focuses on a single cryptic clue left behind at the crime scene—one that will send her down a path of greed, violence, and long-ago love.

With Denver beset by a series of monsoonlike thunderstorms that threaten to flood the city, Sydney and her K9 partner, Clyde, must wade through a murky trail of murder that stretches back thirty years—all to rescue a child…and catch a killer with a long memory and an insatiable appetite for destruction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Smoke Signal (Rachel Hatch Book 4)*




  








Some people can't start over.
Some pasts you can't outrun.
And when Rachel Hatch's past comes back to haunt her,
The only thing she can do is what she does best.
Fight.

Rachel Hatch returns to Hawk's Landing after closing the chapter on her father's death. She wants nothing more than to reconnect with her family and to find a new sense of normal. But sometimes the gap between what you want and what you get is as wide as a canyon.

A death on a neighboring reservation has Sheriff Dalton Savage and his small department working overtime to figure out the truth. Hatch tries to maintain her distance from the case.

As the case investigation progresses, Hatch's past comes crashing back. To save the people who matter most in her life, Hatch must make the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Wicked Sister *




  








She thought she'd buried her past. But what if it's been hunting her this whole time?

From the bestselling and award-winning author of The Marsh King's Daughter comes a startling novel of psychological suspense as two generations of sisters try to unravel their tangled relationships between nature and nurture, guilt and betrayal, love and evil.

You have been cut off from society for fifteen years, shut away in a mental hospital in self-imposed exile as punishment for the terrible thing you did when you were a child.

But what if nothing about your past is as it seems?

And if you didn't accidentally shoot and kill your mother, then whoever did is still out there. Waiting for you.

For a decade and a half, Rachel Cunningham has chosen to lock herself away in a psychiatric facility, tortured by gaps in her memory and the certainty that she is responsible for her parents' deaths. But when she learns new details about their murders, Rachel returns, in a quest for answers, to the place where she once felt safest: her family's sprawling log cabin in the remote forests of Michigan's Upper Peninsula.

As Rachel begins to uncover what really happened on the day her parents were murdered, she learns--as her mother did years earlier--that home can be a place of unspeakable evil, and that the bond she shares with her sister might be the most poisonous of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Just Try to Stop Me (A Waterman & Stark Thriller Book 5) *




  








Kendall Stark and Birdy Waterman return in a twisted serial killer thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of If You Tell.

Seduction. Mind control. Murder. These are the weapons that have made Brenda Nevins one of the most wanted—and feared—criminals in the world. Now the notorious serial killer has escaped from prison and is plotting her revenge. Using innocent young women as bait, she will lure her unsuspecting victims into her trap. This time, sheriff’s detective Kendall Stark and forensic pathologist Birdy Waterman won’t be able to stop her. The killing will be filmed. The feed will be live. And the blood will be streaming . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hindsight (Kendra Michaels Book 7)*




  








Investigator Kendra Michaels -- once blind and known for her sharp skills -- puts her life on the line to catch a killer in this electrifying novel from the #1 NYT bestselling and Edgar Award-winning duo.

Dr. Kendra Michaels, blind for the first twenty years of her life before gaining her sight via a revolutionary surgical procedure, is a renowned investigator known for her razor-sharp senses -- honed during her years in the dark -- and keen deductive abilities.

Now her skills are needed uncomfortably close to home. Two staff members have been murdered at a school for the blind where Kendra spent her formative years. But the murders are puzzlingly dissimilar: one victim was brutally stabbed, while the other was killed by a bullet to the head. Are the crimes related? Or is Kendra on the hunt for more than one dangerous killer?

With the killer (or killers) still on the loose, Kendra must put her life on the line to unravel a terrifying conspiracy. But Kendra soon discovers that she herself may hold the key to the deadliest secret of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Complete Midshipman Bolitho (The Bolitho Novels Book 1) *




  







Three novels in one!

Sixteen-year-old Richard Bolitho joins the British Royal Navy as a young midshipman. Follow his adventures as he undergoes a severe initiation into the dangerous world of the great sailing warships! 

1. Richard Bolitho: Midshipman 1772: a young Richard Bolitho joins the 74-gun Gorgon. Naive and untested, Bolitho must learn the ways of the navy quickly if he is to survive. 

2. Midshipman Bolitho and the Avenger 1773: Bolitho returns home to Cornwall for Christmas, but smuggling, ship wrecking and witchcraft tear apart his once-peaceful community. 

3. Band of Brothers 1774: Bolitho stands on the brink of manhood and takes his examination to begin his true career as a King's Officer. But soon he must test his mettle against vicious smugglers!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Death in China *




  








An American investigates a murder amid the secrecy and corruption of China in this crime thriller from the New York Times–bestselling author of Razor Girl.

Art history professor Tom Stratton hasn’t seen his former mentor David Wang for years—until they unexpectedly run into each other while Stratton is on a guided tour of China. But the reunion doesn’t last long. After Wang is found dead—and the American embassy fumbles the investigation—Stratton sets out to solve the mystery of the killing on his own.

Before long, he’s tangled in a web of corruption that reaches the highest seats of power. Beset by the suffocating secrecy and subterfuge of communist China, Stratton must find his friend’s murderer—before the fury of a brutal conspiracy closes in on him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Shadow Hunter (The Phoenix Chronicles Book 1) *




  








Buckle up for this pulse-pounding thriller from award-winning and best selling author R.J. Patterson in a new series debut!

Former black ops agent Brady Hawk is enjoying his new life with his growing family on a ranch in Montana. Then the former head of the CIA pays Hawk a visit to discuss a dangerous assignment: extracting one of Hawk’s Navy SEAL friends stuck in Siberian Russia. Unwilling to leave his pal behind enemy lines, Hawk agrees to accept the mission.

But when he arrives in Russia, he finds that everything isn’t as it seems while uncovering a secret that could have far-reaching implications on the country’s national security. Desperate to complete his mission and return home, Hawk must overcome unforgiving terrain while being hunted by Russia’s intelligence agency to not only save his country but also save his life.

Fans of Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, Vince Flynn, and Robert Ludlum are sure to enjoy this exciting new thriller from R.J. Patterson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lies and Retribution (Alex King Book 2) *




  







When the man called upon to do his country’s dirty work is approached by MI5, he is left compelled to act. Having turned his back on MI6 for a quiet life in the Scottish Highlands, Alex King is soon fighting a war on two fronts. A radical Imam and his caliphate on one side, and a Russian sleeper cell with plans for Western destruction on the other. King soon discovers that the two threats could be linked, but the deception goes far deeper…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shadows of Good Friday (Alex King Book 3) *




  







(An Alex King prequel - his first mission for MI6)Days before the Good Friday Peace Agreement an IRA splinter cell plans a major heist on the British mainland forcing a newly released prisoner to crack just one more safe. Career criminal Simon Grant wants to go straight. He wants to win back his wife and see his son, but he knows that his chances of getting away from the Irishmen are slim. He doesn’t know that MI6 have him under surveillance, nor that Alex King has been given his first mission – to avoid the peace talks being derailed at any cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Five (Alex King Book 4) *




  








* Not read an Alex King book before? No problem. The Five is an ideal story to sample the critically acclaimed series. *

The choice is simple. Give your wealth to those who need it most or become the next target. That is the manifesto of a new and highly secretive terrorist group who are assassinating the people at the top of the rich list. Anarchy to Recreate Society are regarded by many as heroes to a new world order, but MI5 know there is more to them than altruism and when links to a prominent cabinet member are made, King is sent to investigate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Reaper (Alex King Book 5) *




  







The woman he loves has been kidnapped and her freedom comes at a price. A man with King’s skillset can prove invaluable. His enemy knows the inner workings of the Russian mafia, and now she has a man who can shut them down for her while she takes over their syndicates. A man with no choice but to do her dirty work. But there is more to King’s skills than just killing and she should not have been underestimated him. Soon, he discovers enough about his tormentor and the secrets hidden in her past to take the fight to her. A fight he cannot afford to lose…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Congo Contract (Alex King Book 13) *




  








*From the editor: New to Alex King? Don't worry, this prequel novel is a great place to start.

Timeline: Twenty years ago. A delegation of OPEC executives and intelligence operatives working deep undercover are taken hostage in Angola and moved across the border into the Congo. The region is recovering from thirty years of civil and tribal war and international oil contracts are up for grabs, but only if the area can be deemed stable. The standoff must be ended quickly but the newly appointed Angolan government will not grant Britain permission to deploy the SAS and has charged the woefully under-skilled defence force with rescuing the hostages.

Alex King has much to prove. His first mission to halt a coup by a splinter cell of the IRA and London criminals was deemed a failure and his mentor Peter Stewart is having second thoughts about training him for the field. The brief is simple: Avoid an international incident and bring home the hostages. The reality is altogether more deadly. A small force of mercenaries led by Stewart and King must cross into the Congo and take on the Southside Boys - a gang of tribal rebels and boy soldiers, high on drugs and violence, who have made kidnapping, rape and murder their way of life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Time Reborn: From the Crisis in Physics to the Future of the Universe*




  








A radical new view of the nature of time and the cosmos—“at once entertaining, thought-provoking, fabulously ambitious and fabulously speculative” (The New York Times Book Review).

What is time?

This deceptively simple question is the single most important problem facing science as we probe deeper into the fundamentals of the universe. All of the mysteries physicists and cosmologists face—from the Big Bang to the future of the universe, from the puzzles of quantum physics to the unification of forces and particles—come down to the nature of time.

The fact that time is real may seem obvious. You experience it passing every day when you watch clocks tick, bread toast, and children grow. But most physicists, from Newton to Einstein to today’s quantum theorists, have seen things differently. The scientific case for time being an illusion is formidable. That is why the consequences of adopting the view that time is real are revolutionary.

Here, the author of The Trouble with Physics argues that a limited notion of time is holding physics back—and what we need now is a major shift in scientific thought. The true reality of this manmade construct could be the key to the next big breakthrough in theoretical physics—and could hold implications relevant to issues from climate change to the economy.

What if the laws of physics themselves were not ageless? What if they could evolve? Time Reborn offers a radical approach to cosmology that embraces the concept of time and opens up a whole new universe of possibilities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A History of the Human Brain: From the Sea Sponge to CRISPR, How Our Brain Evolved *




  








“Crack open this book and take a read. You will be transported, illuminated, and delighted.” —Psychology Today

Just 125,000 years ago, humanity was on a path to extinction, until a dramatic shift occurred. We used our mental abilities to navigate new terrain and changing climates. We hunted, foraged, tracked tides, shucked oysters—anything we could do to survive. Before long, our species had pulled itself back from the brink and was on more stable ground. What saved us? The human brain—and its evolutionary journey is unlike any other.

In A History of the Human Brain, Bret Stetka takes us on this far-reaching journey, explaining exactly how our most mysterious organ developed. From the brain’s improbable, watery beginnings to the marvel that sits in the head of **** sapiens today, Stetka covers an astonishing progression, even tackling future brainy frontiers such as epigenetics and CRISPR. Clearly and expertly told, this intriguing account is the story of who we are. By examining the history of the brain, we can begin to piece together what it truly means to be human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bees in America: How the Honey Bee Shaped a Nation *




  








“Integrates history, technology, sociology, economics, and politics with this remarkable insect serving as the unifying concept” (Buffalo News).

The tiny, industrious honey bee has become part of popular imagination—reflected in our art, our advertising, even our language itself with such terms as queen bee and busy as a bee. Honey bees—and the values associated with them—have influenced American culture for four centuries. Bees and beekeepers have represented order and stability throughout the changes, challenges, and expansions of a highly diverse country.

Bees in America is an enlightening cultural history of bees and beekeeping in the United States. Tammy Horn, herself a beekeeper, offers a social and technological history from the colonial period, when the British first brought bees to the New World, to the present, when bees are being trained by the American military to detect bombs. Horn shows how the honey bee was one of the first symbols of colonization and how bees’ societal structures shaped our ideals about work, family, community, and leisure. This book is both a fascinating read and an “excellent example of the effects agriculture has on history” (Booklist).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Women at War in the Classical World*




  








A look at how warfare affected—and was affected by—women in ancient times.

Although the conduct of war was generally monopolized by men in the Greco-Roman world, there were plenty of exceptions, with women directly involved in its direction and even as combatants—Artemisia, Olympias, Cleopatra, and Agrippina the Elder being famous examples. And both Greeks and Romans encountered women among their barbarian enemies, such as Tomyris, Boudicca, and Zenobia.

More commonly, of course, women were directly affected as noncombatant victims of rape and enslavement as spoils of war, and this makes up an important strand of the author’s discussion. The portrayal of female warriors and goddesses in classical mythology and literature, and the use of war to justify gender roles and hierarchies, are also considered. Overall, this is a landmark survey of women’s role in, and experience of, war in the Classical world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Caesar: Life of a Colossus *




  








This “captivating biography” of the great Roman general “puts Caesar’s war exploits on full display, along with his literary genius” and more (The New York Times)

Tracing the extraordinary trajectory of the Julius Caesar’s life, Adrian Goldsworthy not only chronicles his accomplishments as charismatic orator, conquering general, and powerful dictator but also lesser-known chapters during which he was high priest of an exotic cult and captive of pirates, and rebel condemned by his own country. Goldsworthy also reveals much about Caesar’s intimate life, as husband and father, and as seducer not only of Cleopatra but also of the wives of his two main political rivals.

This landmark biography examines Caesar in all of these roles and places its subject firmly within the context of Roman society in the first century B.C. Goldsworthy realizes the full complexity of Caesar’s character and shows why his political and military leadership continues to resonate thousands of years later.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tarnished Victory: Finishing Lincoln's War *




  








A “full and insightful” account of the Civil War’s final year from the award-winning author of Lee’s Last Retreat (Publishers Weekly).

Beginning with the Virginia and Atlanta campaigns of May 1864 and closing with the final surrender of Confederate forces in June 1865, Tarnished Victory follows the course of the Civil War’s final year. As the death toll rises with each bloody battle, the home front is devastated and the nation suffers incredible losses on both sides of the political divide.

Victory in the North required great sacrifice, and here, “first-rate scholar,” William Marvel considers what that sacrifice was worth in the aftermath of 1865, as Abraham Lincoln’s political heirs failed to carry through on the occupation of the South, resulting in a tarnished victory (Booklist).

Just as he did in Mr. Lincoln Goes to War, Lincoln’s Darkest Year, and The Great Task Remaining, the prize-winning historian has drawn on personal letters, newspaper articles of the time, and official documents and records to create an illuminating work of revisionist history that ultimately considers the true cost of Lincoln’s war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Patton and His Third Army (Annotated) *




  








Patton and His Third Army is the first-hand account of Patton's legendary, lightning-fast armored-drive routing of the Wehrmacht forces across France and beyond following the Allied Invasion of Europe. Author Brenton Wallace served as an assistant chief of Patton's staff, and his narrative covers the full campaign, from the Third Army's preparations in Britain, to its first engagements with the enemy, through to the major battles countering the German offensives, liberating Paris and breaking across the Moselle into the Nazi heartland. It is the story of a master tactician, a superior military strategist whose unique talents in armored warfare made him ideally suited to lead the decisive charge across occupied Europe.

Patton and His Third Army is a frank account of the much mythologized general and includes many of his immortal maxims such as, “May God have mercy upon my enemies, because I won’t,” and "There are only three principles of warfare: Audacity, Audacity, AUDACITY!" It is essential reading for anyone interested in the European Theater of combat in World War 2 and finding out more about this remarkable figure who Eisenhower said was "born to be a soldier."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Children in the Second World War: Memories from the Home Front *




  








“Stunning photographs” and firsthand accounts propel a book that “brings together the memories of more than 200 child survivors of the Blitz” (Daily Mail).

It was not just the upheaval caused by evacuation and the blitzes that changed a generation’s childhood, it was how war pervaded every aspect of life. From dodging bombs by bicycle and patrolling the parish with the vicar’s WWI pistol, to post air raid naps in school and being carried out of the rubble as the family’s sole survivor, children experienced life in the war zone that was Britain.

This reality, the reality of a life spent growing up during the Second World War, is best told through the eyes of the children who experienced it firsthand.

Children in the Second World War unites the memories of over two hundred child veterans to tell the tragic and the remarkable stories of life, and of youth, during the war. Each veteran gives a unique insight into a childhood that was unlike any that came before or after. This book poignantly illustrates the presence of death and perseverance in the lives of children through this tumultuous period. Each account enlightens and touches the reader, shedding light on what it was really like on the home front during the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Secret Rescue: An Untold Story of American Nurses and Medics Behind Nazi Lines *




  








The “exciting” true story of a downed cargo plane and a group of stranded U.S. Army medical personnel fighting to survive in Nazi-occupied Albania (The Bowling Green Daily News).

A Wall Street Journal Bestseller

An Edgar Award Finalist and Anthony Award Finalist for Best Critical or Non-Fiction Work

When twenty-six Army nurses and medics—part of the 807th Medical Air Evacuation Transport Squadron—boarded a cargo plane for transport in November 1943, they never anticipated the crash landing in Nazi-occupied Albania that would lead to a months-long struggle for survival. In a drama that captured the attention of the American public, the group and its flight crew dodged bullets and battled blinding winter storms as they climbed mountains and fought to stay alive, aided by courageous villagers who risked death at Nazi hands to help them.

A mesmerizing tale of the heroism of ordinary people, The Secret Rescue tells a story of endurance kept secret for decades, and of the daring rescue attempts by clandestine American and British organizations amid the tumultuous landscape of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/17/22.

Currently $3.

*Normandiefront: D-Day to Saint-Lô Through German Eyes *


  







Based on first-hand testimony, this story of how one German division changed the course of the invasion, and almost the war, features previously unpublished photographs from participants In the cold morning of June 6, 1944, thousands of German soldiers were in position from Port en Bessin eastwards past Colleville on the Normandy coast, aware that a massive invasion force was heading straight for them, although according to Allied Intelligence, they shouldn't have been there. The presence of 352 Division meant that the number of defenders was literally double the number expected—and on the best fortified of all the invasion beaches. This infantry division would ensure the invaders would pay a massive price to take Omaha Beach. There were veterans from the Russian front among them and they were well trained and equipped. What makes this account of the bloody struggle unique is that it is told from the German standpoint, using firsthand testimony of German combatants. There are not many of them left and these accounts have been painstakingly collected by the authors over many years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/18/22.

Currently $1.

*The Insecure Mind of Sergei Kraev*




  








For fans of Neal Stephenson, Andy Weir, and Cixin Liu comes a novel that readers describe as “a great Black Mirror episode” with the “page-turning pacing of Michael Crichton.”

The year is 2100. The lack of trust that characterized the early Internet era is long behind us. Mathematical proof ensures neural implants can't be hacked, and the Board of Reality Overseers blocks false information from spreading.

When undergraduate Sergei Kraev, who dreams of becoming a professor, is accepted into the Technion's computer science graduate program, he throws himself into his research project: making it possible for neural implants to transmit information directly to the brain. If he succeeds, he'll earn a full professorship.

But Sergei falls under the influence of Sunny Kim, the beautiful and charismatic leader of a K-pop dance cult. Sergei believes in Sunny's good intentions and wants to protect her from critics, leading him to perform a feat of engineering that leaves billions of brains vulnerable to attack.

With the clock ticking towards catastrophe, can Sergei see the truth about Sunny and undo what he's done?

Weaving together compelling characters and spanning decades and continents, The Insecure Mind of Sergei Kraev is a classic tale of love, ambition, and self-interest building to a shattering finish.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Brief Cases (Dresden Files) *




  








An all-new Dresden Files story headlines this urban fantasy short story collection starring the Windy City’s favorite wizard.

The world of Harry Dresden, Chicago’s only professional wizard, is rife with intrigue—and creatures of all supernatural stripes. And you’ll make their intimate acquaintance as Harry delves into the dark side of truth, justice, and the American way in this must-have short story collection.

From the Wild West to the bleachers at Wrigley Field, humans, zombies, incubi, and even fey royalty appear, ready to blur the line between friend and foe. In the never-before-published “Zoo Day,” Harry treads new ground as a dad, while fan-favorite characters Molly Carpenter, his onetime apprentice, White Council Warden Anastasia Luccio, and even Bigfoot stalk through the pages of more classic tales.

With twelve stories in all, Brief Cases offers both longtime fans and first-time readers tantalizing glimpses into Harry’s funny, gritty, and unforgettable realm, whetting their appetites for more to come from the wizard with a heart of gold.

The collection includes:

• “Curses,” from Naked City, edited by Ellen Datlow
• “AAAA Wizardry,” from the Dresden Files RPG
• “Even Hand,” from Dark and Stormy Knights, edited by P. N. Elrod
• “B is for Bigfoot,” from Under My Hat: Tales from the Cauldron, edited by Jonathan Strahan. Republished in Working for Bigfoot.
• “I was a Teenage Bigfoot,” from Blood Lite III: Aftertaste, edited by Kevin J. Anderson. Republished in Working for Bigfoot.
• “Bigfoot on Campus,” from Hex Appeal, edited by P. N. Elrod. Republished in Working for Bigfoot.
• “Bombshells,” from Dangerous Women, edited by George R. R. Martin and Gardner Dozois
• “Jury Duty,” from Unbound, edited by Shawn Speakman
• “Cold Case,” from Shadowed Souls, edited by Jim Butcher and Kerrie Hughes
• “Day One,” from Unfettered II, edited by Shawn Speakman
• “A Fistful of Warlocks,” from Straight Outta Tombstone, edited by David Boop
• “Zoo Day,” a brand-new novella, original to this collection


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children (Miss Peregrine's Peculiar Children Book 1) *




  








The #1 New York Times Best Seller is now a major motion picture from visionary director Tim Burton, starring Eva Green, Asa Butterfield, Ella Purnell, Samuel L. Jackson, and Judi Dench.


Bonus features
• Q&A with author Ransom Riggs
• Eight pages of color stills from the film
• Sneak preview of Hollow City, the next novel in the series

A mysterious island.

An abandoned orphanage.

A strange collection of very curious photographs.

It all waits to be discovered in Miss Peregrine’s Home for Peculiar Children, an unforgettable novel that mixes fiction and photography in a thrilling reading experience. As our story opens, a horrific family tragedy sets sixteen-year-old Jacob journeying to a remote island off the coast of Wales, where he discovers the crumbling ruins of Miss Peregrine’s Home for Peculiar Children. As Jacob explores its abandoned bedrooms and hallways, it becomes clear that the children were more than just peculiar. They may have been dangerous. They may have been quarantined on a deserted island for good reason. And somehow—impossible though it seems—they may still be alive. A spine-tingling fantasy illustrated with haunting vintage photography, Miss Peregrine’s Home for Peculiar Children will delight adults, teens, and anyone who relishes an adventure in the shadows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Black Autumn Travelers: Black Autumn Series Book 2 (The Black Autumn Series) *




  








One event, big enough to wreak havoc on America.

Three men.

Seventeen Days.

One goal:

To survive long enough to reach their save haven.

During the first seventeen days of the collapse of America, three men travel through the mounting destruction, seeking asylum in the Rocky Mountains, but finding instead the nucleus of who they are as men.

A jaded special operations soldier, a self-doubting family man, and a once-pampered teenager make their way from three corners of the country toward a survival compound in the state of Utah, but they must first pass through a land of chaos and death ― a land that will no longer allow them to hide behind post-modern artifice.

With society on-the-ropes and Mother Nature on-the-rise, these three men must either re-invent themselves in a condition of honesty and savagery, or perish with the rest of Western Civilization.

Black Autumn Travelers is Book 2 of the Black Autumn series. Honor Road is the DIRECT sequel to Travelers, following the same characters--Mat, Sage and Cameron--and continuing their journeys into perilous winter. Readers may also wish to continue reading the Black Autumn series in published order, which groups the Black Autumn books in the same seventeen days of the Black Autumn collapse, then continues into the winter months with White Wasteland, Honor Road, America Invaded and President Partisan. Apologies for any confusion, but the series can be read in two ways: the black books of Black Autumn (seventeen days of the crash, across five books) OR as direct sequels following the characters. The direct sequel to Travelers, again, is Honor Road.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Samantha Moon Forever: Including Books 8-10 in the Vampire for Hire Series (The Samantha Moon Series Book 3) *




  








Books 8, 9, and 10 in the international #1 bestselling series, Vampire for Hire:

MOON RIVER
Seven years ago federal agent Samantha Moon was the perfect wife and mother, your typical soccer mom with the minivan and suburban home. Then the unthinkable happens, an attack that changes her life forever. And forever is a very long time for a vampire.

Now in Moon River, private investigator, Samantha Moon, is asked to look into a string of bizarre murders, murders that are looking more and more like the handiwork of a bloodthirsty vampire. But when her sister, Mary Lou, goes missing, Samantha, Allison and Kingsley take the fight underground...into the dark heart of a vampire's lair.

VAMPIRE SUN
Private investigator Samantha Moon looks into the bizarre disappearance of a woman who enters a Starbucks, but never leaves. Her distraught husband, a person of interest, hires Sam when a Corona Police Department detective gets killed and the case grows cold.

In addition, Sam's former guardian angel―now a fallen angel―makes another, startling appearance. Not to mention, Kingsley, her cheating werewolf lawyer ex-boyfriend, is trying to win her back... at all costs. Daughter Tammy's psychic powers are growing exponentially, as are her best friend Allison's, and son Anthony deals with school violence and starts boxing lessons with his own supernatural strength. Just one big, happy, paranormal family.

Most of all, Sam needs to get her hands on the fourth medallion. Fang, her former friend and love interest, has the diamond medallion, which reputedly will restore mortality, yet allow a vampire certain powers. Needless to say, Sam will do almost anything to get it. But the demoness within Sam threatens to kill the last shreds of her humanity. Suddenly, killing for blood doesn't seem that heinous. Sam knows if she doesn't get that diamond medallion soon, it could be the end of her conscience...and the end of all that she loves most.

MOON DRAGON
Private investigator Samantha Moon investigates allegations by her dead ex-husband's mistress that a killer is on the loose...a killer who just might be immortal. And when another woman vanishes, the clock starts ticking.

As Sam digs deeper into the case, a very dangerous supernatural creature makes his presence known. A creature with a pedigree of evil. A creature who knows her all too well. A creature who just might be history's greatest mass murderer.

Most of all, she needs to find the missing woman before it's too late―after all, Sam knows the intended time of the murder, but not the place. Now in a race against time, Samantha Moon is about to discover the lengths one sadistic pack of immortals will go to feed their bloodlust...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Swan Song *




  








New York Times Bestseller: A young girl’s visions offer the last hope in a postapocalyptic wasteland in this “grand and disturbing adventure” (Dean Koontz).

A PBS Great American Read Top 100 Pick

Swan is a nine-year-old Idaho girl following her struggling mother from one trailer park to the next when she receives visions of doom—something far wider than the narrow scope of her own beleaguered life. In a blinding flash, nuclear bombs annihilate civilization, leaving only a few buried survivors to crawl onto a scorched landscape that was once America.

In Manhattan, a homeless woman stumbles from the sewers, guided by the prophecies of a mysterious amulet, and pursued by something wicked; on Idaho’s Blue Dome Mountain, an orphaned boy falls under the influence of depraved survivalists and discovers the value of a killer instinct; and amid the devastating dust storms on the Great Plains of Nebraska, Swan forms a heart-and-soul bond with an unlikely new companion. Soon they will cross paths. But only Swan knows that they must endure more than just a trek across an irradiated country of mutated animals, starvation, madmen, and wasteland warriors.

Swan’s visions tell of a coming malevolent force. It’s a shape-shifting embodiment of the apocalypse, and of all that is evil and despairing. And it’s hell-bent on destroying the last hope of goodness and purity in the world. Swan is that hope. Now, she must fight not only for her own survival, but for that of all mankind.

A winner of the Bram Stoker Award and a finalist for the World Fantasy Award, Swan Song has become a modern classic, called “a chilling vision that keeps you turning pages to the shocking end” by John Saul and “a long, satisfying look at hell and salvation” by Publishers Weekly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*5,000 Sidesplitting Jokes and One-Liners *




  








“I’ll never forget the words my granddad said before he kicked the bucket. He said ‘Grandson, watch how far I can kick this bucket.’”
“The key to any marriage is spontaneity. You’ve got to be ready to leave at any time.”

Bringing together some of the funniest, wittiest, and most cutting jokes the world over, Grant Tucker’s volume is the definitive collection of the quips comedians call “one-liners.” Short, sweet, and undeniably clever, one-liners hold a special place in the history of comedy, and the rise of Twitter and social media seems to have ushered in a new era of this comedic art form. With most people expressing themselves in 140 characters or less, there seems no better time to celebrate Grant’s collection and the immortal one-liner.

Side-splittingly funny, 5,000 Sidesplitting Jokes and One-Liners has all the puns, zingers, and witty remarks you could ever ask for—and many you’d never dream of asking for. 


“My granddad has the heart of a lion and a lifetime ban from the zoo.”
“A dyslexic man walks into a bra.”
“Corduroy pillows: they’re making headlines!”
“Promises are a bit like babies: fun to make but hard to deliver.”
“Schizophrenia—together I can beat it.”
“Drugs are never the answer. Unless the clue is: ‘Narcotics, five letters.’”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Longest Road: Overland in Search of America, from Key West to the Arctic Ocean *




  








In The Longest Road, one of America's most respected writers takes an epic journey across America, Airstream in tow, and asks everyday Americans what unites and divides a country as endlessly diverse as it is large.

Standing on a wind-scoured island off the Alaskan coast, Philip Caputo marveled that its Inupiat Eskimo schoolchildren pledge allegiance to the same flag as the children of Cuban immigrants in Key West, six thousand miles away. And a question began to take shape: How does the United States, peopled by every race on earth, remain united? Caputo resolved that one day he'd drive from the nation's southernmost point to the northernmost point reachable by road, talking to everyday Americans about their lives and asking how they would answer his question.

So it was that in 2011, in an America more divided than in living memory, Caputo, his wife, and their two English setters made their way in a truck and classic trailer (hereafter known as "Fred" and "Ethel") from Key West, Florida, to Deadhorse, Alaska, covering 16,000 miles. He spoke to everyone from a West Virginia couple saving souls to a Native American shaman and taco entrepreneur. What he found is a story that will entertain and inspire readers as much as it informs them about the state of today's United States, the glue that holds us all together, and the conflicts that could cause us to pull apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Every Living Thing (All Creatures Great and Small Book 5) *




  








The #1 New York Times–bestselling author of All Creatures Great and Small reflects on the rewards of training the next generation of veterinarians.

As an aging James Herriot begins to see more house pets than livestock, the challenge of treating animals—and reassuring their owners—provides plenty of excitement, mystery, and moments of sheer delight. After building up his own practice, the renowned country vet begins to teach a new generation about a business both old-fashioned and very modern. He watches with pride as his own children show a knack for medicine, and remarks on the talents and quirks of a string of assistants. There is no perfecting the craft, since people and their animals are all remarkably different, but Herriot proves that the best healers are also the most compassionate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Roman Hat Mystery *




  







A murder in a crowded Broadway theater presents a full house of suspects—the first in this classic mystery series starring Ellery Queen!

Despite the dismal Broadway season, Gunplay continues to draw crowds. A gangland spectacle, it’s packed to the gills with action, explosions, and gunfire. In fact, Gunplay is so loud that no one notices the killing of Monte Field. In a sold-out theater, Field is found dead partway through the second act, surrounded by empty seats. The police hold the crowd and call for the one man who can untangle this daring murder: Inspector Richard Queen. With the help of his son Ellery, a bibliophile and novelist whose imagination can solve any crime, the Inspector attacks this seemingly impenetrable mystery. Anyone in the theater could have killed the unscrupulous lawyer, and several had the motive. Only Ellery Queen, in his debut novel, can decipher the clue of the dead man’s missing top hat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Origin of Evil *




  








Ellery Queen visits Hollywood, and looks into a nasty prank that sent a man to his grave . . .

Ellery Queen stands naked by the window, sipping rum from a frosted glass, a corpse at his feet. The deceased is Hollywood, and the cause of death is clear: television. Queen has come to Los Angeles in search of a plot for his latest mystery, but the moribund movie business offers nothing more than nostalgia for better days. He’s about to give up and go home when a pretty girl appears and offers a mystery far stranger than anything a filmmaker has ever produced.

The woman’s name is Laurel, and her father has been murdered by a dead dog. The canine was sent as a gift—1 in a series of vile, cryptic packages—and it scared her father to death. The deceased pet is the most peculiar murder weapon Queen has ever come across, and unless he’s quick, this story will not have a Hollywood ending.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Player on the Other Side *




  








On the sprawling estate of a bizarre wealthy family, a series of cryptic notes brings deadly regards in this classic from a legendary mystery author.

York Square is a tidy private garden surrounded by four matching castles, each inhabited by a different branch of the York family. There’s Robert, commanding and icy; Myra, gentle and ill; Emily, who would prefer to live in a cottage; and Percival, who has many personal secrets. Watching them all is the gardener, Walt, who sees more than any of them realize. When an anonymous scribe starts sending him letters of praise, Walt is happier than he’s ever been. But when a strange card marked with the letter J heralds the death of Robert, the happy garden begins to wilt.

Unlocking the puzzle of the bizarre notes falls to the legendary Ellery Queen. He finds that the Yorks are locked in a ghoulish bargain—one that can only be escaped by death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*August Snow (An August Snow Novel Book 1) *




  








Winner of the Hammett Prize and the Nero Award

From the wealthy suburbs to the remains of Detroit’s bankrupt factory districts, August Snow is a fast-paced tale of murder, greed, sex, economic cyber-terrorism, race and urban decay.

Tough, smart, and struggling to stay alive, August Snow is the embodiment of Detroit. The son of an African-American father and a Mexican-American mother, August grew up in the city’s Mexicantown and joined the police force only to be drummed out by a conspiracy of corrupt cops and politicians. But August fought back; he took on the city and got himself a $12 million wrongful dismissal settlement that left him low on friends. He has just returned to the house he grew up in after a year away, and quickly learns he has many scores to settle.

It’s not long before he’s summoned to the palatial Grosse Pointe Estates home of business magnate Eleanore Paget. Powerful and manipulative, Paget wants August to investigate the increasingly unusual happenings at her private wealth management bank. But detective work is no longer August’s beat, and he declines. A day later, Paget is dead of an apparent suicide—which August isn’t buying for a minute.

What begins as an inquiry into Eleanore Paget’s death soon drags August into a rat’s nest of Detroit’s most dangerous criminals, from corporate embezzlers to tattooed mercenaries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ambush (Sydney Rose Parnell Book 3) *




  








A Wall Street Journal bestseller.

The gripping third book in the bestselling Sydney Rose Parnell series.

Railway cop and former Marine Sydney Parnell is on the hunt. So is a killer she knows only as the Alpha. They’re in a race to find Malik, an eleven-year-old Iraqi boy with secrets to guard. Sydney wants to help him. The Alpha wants him dead.

From the dark alleys of Mexico City to the mean streets of Denver, Sydney and her K9 partner, Clyde, use their wits and determination to chase down the ruthless killer. But when their path collides with his, Sydney realizes just how far-reaching and sinister the Alpha’s past is. And how far he’s willing to go to save his secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Boyfriend: A Novel *




  








A California PI hunts for a killer in the shadowy world of online escorts in a “cool, tough-minded” thriller by the New York Times–bestselling author (The New York Times).

Jack Till, a retired LAPD homicide detective, is now happy to take routine cases as a private investigator. But when a murdered girl’s parents ask for his help, Till can’t say no. The victim had been working as a high-class prostitute, and Till soon finds that she was one of several escorts killed in different cities in the same manner—all had strawberry blonde hair, and all were shot with a 9mm in their home.

Till must enter the secretive world of online escorts, decoding ads placed by women who are always on the move, often using false names and other women’s pictures. But the perpetrator is more dangerous than Till ever imagined. As the body count rises, Till must find a ruthless seducer whose murderous spree masks an even deadlier agenda.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I'd Kill For You *




  








A dark fantasy game turns to real-life murder in this true crime classic by the New York Times–bestselling author—featuring interviews with the killer.

After her mother’s untimely death, college student Clara Schwartz became distant and withdrawn. But the drama surrounding her family was far from over. In December of 2001, her father Robert—a nationally renowned DNA researcher—was fatally stabbed by what seemed to be a ninja-style sword. Police arrested eighteen-year-old Kyle Hulbert, a troubled teen . . . and aspiring vampire.

Kyle had not acted alone, however. He was a close friend of Clara's, one of a circle obsessed with role-playing games. Drawing on exclusive interviews with the killer, bestselling author M. William Phelps reveals a frightening subculture, the tragic collision of two young people’s dark worlds, and its deadly consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deja Vu (Sisterhood Book 19) *




  








Join Team Sisterhood as they take down America’s most wanted in this electrifying thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Cross Roads.

Thanks to a presidential pardon, the Sisterhood can put their fugitive days behind them and resume their lives in peace. Still, all the women admit that lately things are a little too calm and peaceful. Meeting up for the first time in months to celebrate Kathryn’s birthday—in the City of Sin, no less—seems like the perfect antidote.

But before they can kick up their heels something too big to pass up is dropped into their laps. The time has come to deal with Enemy #1, aka Hank Jellicoe, who’s wanted by the FBI, the CIA, and Homeland Security for starters. President Connor herself has run out of patience with their lack of results. Only the Sisterhood, with their special blend of guts, imagination, and friends in all places are capable of pulling off the impossible—of hunting down this monster and taking him out once and for all . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crash and Burn (Sisterhood Book 27)*




  








Their enemies may play dirty, but the Sisterhood plays smart in this explosive thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Point Blank.

The Sisterhood: a group of women from all walks of life bound by friendship and a quest for justice. Armed with vast resources, top-notch expertise, and a loyal network of allies around the globe, the Sisterhood will not rest until every wrong is made right.

The women of the Sisterhood are united by their mission to help those unable to help themselves. But now they’ve encountered opponents who share a unique bond of their own. The law firm of Queen, King, Bishop & Rook—the Chessmen—has been a formidable force in Washington, D.C., for decades. And Sisterhood member Nikki Quinn’s new case has made her their prime target.

Nikki has agreed to represent Livinia Lambert as she files for divorce from her domineering, greedy husband, Wilson “Buzz” Lambert. Buzz, currently Speaker of the House, fears the scandal will scupper his presidential plans, and intends to make life extremely difficult for Livinia—with the Chessmen’s help. For too long, the Chessmen have believed themselves above the law they pretend to serve, but there’s no statute of limitations on the Sisterhood’s particular brand of justice—or their loyalty . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Lovely Wife *




  








SOON TO BE A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE

INSTANT #1 INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER
USA Today bestseller 
Edgar + ITW Thriller Award nominee for Best First Novel

“Think: Dexter but sexier.”—theSkimm
“A dark and irresistible debut.”—People
“Will shock even the savviest suspense readers.”—Real Simple

Dexter meets Mr. and Mrs. Smith in this wildly compulsive debut thriller about a couple whose fifteen-year marriage has finally gotten too interesting...

Our love story is simple. I met a gorgeous woman. We fell in love. We had kids. We moved to the suburbs. We told each other our biggest dreams, and our darkest secrets. And then we got bored.

We look like a normal couple. We're your neighbors, the parents of your kid's friend, the acquaintances you keep meaning to get dinner with.

We all have our secrets to keeping a marriage alive.

Ours just happens to be getting away with murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Good Girl: An addictively suspenseful and gripping thriller*




  








Over a million copies sold.

“A twisty, roller coaster ride of a debut. Fans of Gone Girl will embrace this equally evocative tale.” —Lisa Gardner, #1 New York Times bestselling author

“I’ve been following her for the past few days. I know where she buys her groceries, where she has her dry cleaning done, where she works. I don’t know the color of her eyes or what they look like when she’s scared. But I will.”

One night, Mia Dennett enters a bar to meet her on-again, off-again boyfriend. But when he doesn’t show, she unwisely leaves with an enigmatic stranger. At first Colin Thatcher seems like a safe one-night stand. But following Colin home will turn out to be the worst mistake of Mia’s life.

When Colin decides to hide Mia in a secluded cabin in rural Minnesota instead of delivering her to his employers, Mia’s mother, Eve, and detective Gabe Hoffman will stop at nothing to find them. But no one could have predicted the emotional entanglements that eventually cause this family’s world to shatter.

An addictively suspenseful and tautly written thriller, The Good Girl is a propulsive debut that reveals how even in the perfect family, nothing is as it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*FROM CRADLE TO GRAVE an unputdownable psychological thriller with a breathtaking twist *




  








A NAIL-BITING DOMESTIC THRILLER FROM A BESTSELLING AUTHOR

Young mother Claire confesses to the gruesome double murder of her newborn son and husband.

BUT WHY? AND DID SHE REALLY DO IT?

Her best friend, Morgan, has always been there for her and now she refuses to believe that Claire is a killer.

But Claire’s picture-perfect life isn’t what it seems.

She had it all: a handsome chef husband Guy Bolton, a happy life on the coast, and a beautiful baby boy.

Then, days after the christening, Claire’s husband and baby are murdered.

Claire confesses to the crime. The evidence against her is damning. The police are convinced they have their killer.

But Morgan doesn’t think she did it.

HOW WELL DOES SHE REALLY KNOW HER BEST FRIEND?

Morgan will put her life at risk to find out.

A seamless blend of high domestic suspense with a stunning final twist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sea of Greed (NUMA Files Book 16)*




  








The world's oil supply is vanishing, the stock market is plummeting, and the key to saving the future seems to be a baffling historical mystery. Can the NUMA crew crack it in time? Sea of Greed is the suspenseful new NUMA Files novels from the #1 New York Times-bestselling grand master of adventure.

After an explosion in the Gulf of Mexico destroys three oil rigs trying to revive a dying field, Kurt Austin and the NUMA Special Projects Team are tapped by the President of the United States to find out what's gone wrong. The trail leads them to a brilliant billionaire in the alternative energy field. Her goal is the end of the oil age; her company has spent billions developing the worlds' most advanced fuel-cell systems. But is she an environmental hero...or a rogue genetic engineer?

The NUMA crew discovers that the oil fields are infected with bacteria that are consuming the oil before it can be pumped out of the earth--a bacteria originally lost decades ago when two submarines vanished in the Mediterranean.

With hired killers on his trail, can Kurt Austin locate a submarine that's remained hidden for more than fifty years? And even if he can, can the biological terror that's been unleashed be stopped?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Everglades (A Doc Ford Novel Book 10) *




  








In this thrilling novel from New York Times bestselling author Randy Wayne White, Doc Ford returns to his stilt house on Dinkin's Bay to find an old friend and one-time lover waiting for him.

Her real-estate developer husband has disappeared and been pronounced dead, and she's sure there's worse to follow--and she's right. Following the trail, Ford ends up deep in the Everglades, at the gates of a community presided over by a man named Bhagwan Shiva (formerly Jerry Singh). Shiva is big business, but that business has been a little shaky lately, and so he's come up with a scheme to enhance both his cash and his power. Of course, there's the possibility that some people could get hurt and the Everglades itself damaged, but Shiva smells a killing.

And if that should turn out to be literally, as well as figuratively, true...well, that's just too damned bad.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Gray Justice (A Tom Gray Novel Book 1) *




  







This book was previously published by Thomas & Mercer, an Amazon Publishing imprint. Please check your downloaded Kindle books before purchasing.

When ex-soldier Tom Gray loses his wife and child to a career criminal, it seems life can’t get much worse. But when the killer is let off with time served on remand, Gray knows there is something fundamentally wrong with the justice system. Engaging the help of his ex-SAS buddies, he kidnaps five repeat offenders and asks the public to vote on their fate: Should they be allowed to continue their criminal ways with inadequate punishment, or has Britain had enough?His website attracts a worldwide audience and, although the authorities know where he is, they are powerless to stop him.Can Gray carry out his audacious plan? Will Andrew Harvey and his fellow MI5 operatives find a way to stop him?Gray Justice, the first book in the Tom Gray series, is more than a simple tale of revenge: it’s a rollercoaster ride with an ending you’ll never forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Gray Resurrection (A Tom Gray Novel Book 2) *




  








Book 2, a continuation of the Tom Gray series. This book was previously published by Thomas & Mercer, an Amazon Publishing imprint. Please check your downloaded Kindle books before purchasing.

After the terrorist explosion in which he is believed to have died, Tom Gray has been living a quiet life in the Philippines as Sam Grant, under the watchful eye of his government handler, James Farrar.

His peace is short-lived; Farrar recruits him for a mission that needs Grant’s particular skills, but fate intervenes when Grant is taken hostage in the southern islands by Abu Sayyaf, a militant organisation, and comes face-to-face with a dangerous former enemy.

Gray Resurrection, the second book in the series, is an exciting and fast-paced thriller with an explosive conclusion that reintroduces the inimitable man-of-action, Tom Gray.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Gray Redemption (A Tom Gray Novel Book 3) *




  








Book 3, a continuation of the Tom Gray series. This book was previously published by Thomas & Mercer, an Amazon Publishing imprint. Please check your downloaded Kindle books before purchasing.

A year after he was declared dead and began living under an assumed name in the Philippines, Tom Gray wants his life back…

Along with two ex-army buddies and a woman he rescued from terrorists, Gray attempts to make his way home to the UK to clear his name: no easy feat when members of the British government want to kill Gray and his loyal friends, and the long clandestine journey home on a container ship gives Gray’s nemesis, James Farrar, the time to hatch a plot to intercept him.

In Gray Redemption, the third book in the popular and action-packed series that began with Gray Justice, the hunted and the hunters converge. Tom Gray’s only hope is to seek the help of an old adversary and pray he still believes in justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*The Enigma Strain (Harvey Bennett Thrillers Book 1) *




  








An explosion rocks Yellowstone. A strange disease begins to spread. A supervolcano threatens to erupt.

And none of it was an accident.
A reclusive Yellowstone park ranger is forced into action, teaming up with a beautiful woman from the CDC.

Harvey Bennett isn't a trained killer, but he'll fight for what's right.

And he'll do anything to take down the terrorists behind the attack.

From Yellowstone across the American landscape, Harvey and Juliette must do what it takes to survive, before it's too late.

Grab the first book in the bestselling action-adventure thriller series today that's been described as "National Treasure meets Indiana Jones" and "the next James Rollins."

From USA Today Bestselling Author Nick Thacker, The Enigma Strain is a fast-paced action-adventure and technothriller with elements of conspiracy, medical thrillers, and virus-based apocalyptic themes. If you like James Rollins, Clive Cussler, and Preston & Child, you will love the Harvey Bennett Thrillers series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Brain: Big Bangs, Behaviors, and Beliefs *




  








“An engaging and complex examination of the development of the human brain throughout its evolutionary history” (Publishers Weekly).

After several million years of jostling for ecological space, only one survivor from a host of hominid species remains standing: us. Human beings are extraordinary creatures, and it is the unprecedented human brain that makes them so.

In this delightfully accessible book, the authors present the first full, step-by-step account of the evolution of the brain and nervous system. Tapping the very latest findings in evolutionary biology, neuroscience, and molecular biology, Rob DeSalle and Ian Tattersall explain how the cognitive gulf that separates us from all other living creatures could have occurred. They discuss

• The development and uniqueness of human consciousness
• How human and nonhuman brains work
• The roles of different nerve cells
• The importance of memory and language in brain functions, and much more

Our brains, they conclude, are the product of a lengthy and supremely untidy history—an evolutionary process of many zigs and zags—that has accidentally resulted in a splendidly eccentric and creative product.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lincoln in Private: What His Most Personal Reflections Tell Us About Our Greatest President *




  







From the New York Times bestselling author of A. Lincoln and American Ulysses, a revelatory glimpse into the intellectual journey of our sixteenth president through his private notes to himself, explored together here for the first time

A deeply private man, shut off even to those who worked closely with him, Abraham Lincoln often captured “his best thoughts,” as he called them, in short notes to himself. He would work out his personal stances on the biggest issues of the day, never expecting anyone to see these frank, unpolished pieces of writing, which he’d then keep close at hand, in desk drawers and even in his top hat. The profound importance of these notes has been overlooked, because the originals are scattered across several different archives and have never before been brought together and examined as a coherent whole.

Now, renowned Lincoln historian Ronald C. White walks readers through twelve of Lincoln’s most important private notes, showcasing our greatest president’s brilliance and empathy, but also his very human anxieties and ambitions. We look over Lincoln’s shoulder as he grapples with the problem of slavery, attempting to find convincing rebuttals to those who supported the evil institution (“As I would not be a slave, so I would not be a master. This expresses my idea of democracy.”); prepares for his historic debates with Stephen Douglas; expresses his private feelings after a defeated bid for a Senate seat (“With me, the race of ambition has been a failure—a flat failure”); voices his concerns about the new Republican Party’s long-term prospects; develops an argument for national unity amidst a secession crisis that would ultimately rend the nation in two; and, for a president many have viewed as not religious, develops a sophisticated theological reflection in the midst of the Civil War (“it is quite possible that God’s purpose is something different from the purpose of either party”). Additionally, in a historic first, all 111 Lincoln notes are transcribed in the appendix, a gift to scholars and Lincoln buffs alike.

These are notes Lincoln never expected anyone to read, put into context by a writer who has spent his career studying Lincoln’s life and words. The result is a rare glimpse into the mind and soul of one of our nation’s most important figures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Myth of the Lost Cause and Civil War History *




  








A “well-reasoned and timely” (Booklist) essay collection interrogates the Lost Cause myth in Civil War historiography.

Was the Confederacy doomed from the start in its struggle against the superior might of the Union? Did its forces fight heroically against all odds for the cause of states’ rights? In reality, these suggestions are an elaborate and intentional effort on the part of Southerners to rationalize the secession and the war itself. Unfortunately, skillful propagandists have been so successful in promoting this romanticized view that the Lost Cause has assumed a life of its own. Misrepresenting the war’s true origins and its actual course, the myth of the Lost Cause distorts our national memory. In The Myth of the Lost Cause and Civil War History, nine historians describe and analyze the Lost Cause, identifying ways in which it falsifies history—creating a volume that makes a significant contribution to Civil War historiography.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Edge of Anarchy: The Railroad Barons, the Gilded Age, and the Greatest Labor Uprising in America*




  








The dramatic story of the explosive 1894 clash of industry, labor, and government that shook the nation and marked a turning point for America.

The Edge of Anarchy by Jack Kelly offers a vivid account of the greatest uprising of working people in American history. At the pinnacle of the Gilded Age, a boycott of Pullman sleeping cars by hundreds of thousands of railroad employees brought commerce to a standstill across much of the country. Famine threatened, riots broke out along the rail lines. Soon the U.S. Army was on the march and gunfire rang from the streets of major cities.

This epochal tale offers fascinating portraits of two iconic characters of the age. George Pullman, who amassed a fortune by making train travel a pleasure, thought the model town that he built for his workers would erase urban squalor. Eugene Debs, founder of the nation’s first industrial union, was determined to wrench power away from the reigning plutocrats. The clash between the two men’s conflicting ideals pushed the country to what the U.S. Attorney General called “the ragged edge of anarchy.”

Many of the themes of The Edge of Anarchy could be taken from today’s headlines—upheaval in America’s industrial heartland, wage stagnation, breakneck technological change, and festering conflict over race, immigration, and inequality. With the country now in a New Gilded Age, this look back at the violent conflict of an earlier era offers illuminating perspectives along with a breathtaking story of a nation on the edge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The BEF in France, 1939–1940: Manning the Front Through to the Dunkirk Evacuation (Despatches from the Front) *




  







The British Expeditionary Force (BEF) was the British force in Europe from 19391940 during the Second World War. Commanded by General Lord Gort, the BEF constituted one-tenth of the defending Allied force.The British Expeditionary Force was started in 1938 in readiness for a perceived threat of war after Germany annexed Austria in March 1938 and the claims on the Sudetenland, which led to the invasion of Czechoslovakia in March 1939. After the French and British had promised to defend Poland, the German invasion of that country began and war was declared on 3 September 1939.The BEF was sent to France in September 1939 and deployed mainly along the BelgianFrench border during the so-called Phoney War leading up to May 1940. The BEF did not commence hostilities until the invasion of France on 10 May 1940. After the commencement of battle, they were driven back through Belgium and north-western France, forcing their eventual evacuation from several ports along the French northern coastline in Operations Dynamo, Ariel and Cycle. The most notable evacuation was from the Dunkirk region and from this the phrase Dunkirk Spirit was coined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Holocaust: The Human Tragedy*




  








The renowned historian weaves a definitive account of the Holocaust—from Hitler’s rise to power to the final defeat of the Nazis in 1945.

Rich with eyewitness accounts, incisive interviews, and first-hand source materials—including documentation from the Eichmann and Nuremberg war crime trials—this sweeping narrative begins with an in-depth historical analysis of the origins of anti-Semitism in Europe, and tracks the systematic brutality of Hitler’s “Final Solution” in unflinching detail. It brings to light new source materials documenting Mengele’s diabolical concentration camp experiments and documents the activities of Himmler, Eichmann, and other Nazi leaders. It also demonstrates comprehensive evidence of Jewish resistance and the heroic efforts of Gentiles to aid and shelter Jews and others targeted for extermination, even at the risk of their own lives.

Combining survivor testimonies, deft historical analysis, and painstaking research, The Holocaust is without doubt a masterwork of World War II history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Fall of Burma, 1941–1943 (Despatches from the Front) *




  







Despatches in this volume include that on operations in Burma between 15 December 1941 and 20 May 1942 by General Wavell; Operations in Eastern Theatre, based on India, March 1942 to 31 December 1942 by Field-Marshall Wavell; Operations in the Indo-Burma Theatre 21 June to 15 November 1942 by Field-Marshall Auchinleck; and Operations in the India Command 1 January to 20 June 1943 by Field-Marshall Wavell.

This unique collection of original documents will prove to be an invaluable resource for historians, students and all those interested in what was one of the most significant periods in British military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Enemy at the Gates: The Battle for Stalingrad *




  








A New York Times bestseller that brings to life one of the bloodiest battles of World War II—and the beginning of the end of the Third Reich.

On August 5, 1942, giant pillars of dust rose over the Russian steppe, marking the advance of the 6th Army, an elite German combat unit dispatched by Hitler to capture the industrial city of Stalingrad and press on to the oil fields of Azerbaijan. The Germans were supremely confident; in three years, they had not suffered a single defeat.The Luftwaffe had already bombed the city into ruins. German soldiers hoped to complete their mission and be home in time for Christmas.

The siege of Stalingrad lasted five months, one week, and three days. Nearly two million men and women died, and the 6th Army was completely destroyed. Considered by many historians to be the turning point of World War II in Europe, the Soviet Army’s victory foreshadowed Hitler’s downfall and the rise of a communist superpower.

Bestselling author William Craig spent five years researching this epic clash of military titans, traveling to three continents in order to review documents and interview hundreds of survivors. Enemy at the Gates is the enthralling result: the definitive account of one of the most important battles in world history. It became a New York Times bestseller and was also the inspiration for the 2001 film of the same name, starring Joseph Fiennes and Jude Law.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Operations in North Africa and the Middle East, 1939–1942: Tobruk, Crete, Syria and East Africa*




  







The Middle East Command in the Second World War covered a vast region, stretching across Egypt, Libya, Malta, Palestine and Transjordan, Cyprus, Sudan, Eritrea, most ofSyria and a small part of Iraq, and included some forty different languages. At one point it also oversaw operations in Greece, Kenya and British Somaliland. Its campaign area ran for a thousand miles from the Jordan to the Horn of Africa.

Initially under the leadership of General Sir Archibald Wavell, Middle East Commands early actions were in contending with the Italian forces in Libya and Italian East Africa.

He was soon distracted by the German invasion of Greece and the subsequent defence of, and withdrawal from, the Island of Crete. With his attention turned from North Africa to the Agean, Italian forces in North Africa were able to hold their ground and even receive reinforcements in the form of Rommels Afrika Korps.

Wavells despatches detail all of these campaigns up to July 1941, when he was superseded by General Claude Auchinleck.The Auk had to deal with the Anglo-Free French invasion of Syria and Lebanon and the nationalist uprising in Iraq. His main concern, though, was with stopping Rommels advances through Libya. The Axis forces were eventually held close to the border of Egypt at El Alamein. It was as far as Rommel would go and it marked the end of the long run of Axis successes in North Africa.The despatches presented here form a unique collection of original reports from the commanding officers in this widespread and difficult region. This is the first time these documents have been brought together in a single volume


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Operations in North Africa and the Middle East, 1942–1944: El Alamein, Tunisia, Algeria and Operation Torch (Despatches from the Front) *




  







Despatches in this volume include the despatch of the campaign from Alamein to Tunis, by Field Marshal the Viscount Alexander of Tunis. Deputy Commander-in-Chief Allied Forces North Africa; despatch on operation in the Western Desert December 1940 to February 1941, by General Sir Archibald P. Wavell, Commander-in-Chief British land Forces, Middle East; despatch on Operation Torch, the landings in North Africa, by Admiral of the Fleet Sir Andrew B. Cunningham; and the despatch in operations in North Africa November 1942 to May 1943, by Lieutenant-General K.A.N. Anderson, General Officer Commander-in-Chief, 1st Army. This unique collection of original documents will provide to be an inevitable resource for historians, students and all those interested in what was one of the most significant periods in British Military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Roosevelt and Churchill: Men of Secrets (David Stafford World War II History) *




  








Their unique relationship was based on linked national histories and partially shared nationality – Churchill was half American – similarities in class and education, a love for the navy, and a common belief in the superiority of Anglo-Saxon institutions.

It was cemented by shared enemies: Nazi Germany and Imperial Japan. On these foundations, Churchill and Roosevelt constructed a fighting alliance unlike any other in history.

But at the heart of this special relationship, hidden by layers of secrecy, was a far-reaching sharing of intelligence that was the most sensitive touchstone of their mutual trust. In Roosevelt and Churchill: Men of Secrets, David Stafford draws on recently declassified information and his own specialist understanding of intelligence to illuminate the relationship between two men who, as leaders and allies, were towering figures of twentieth-century history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Enemy Air-Borne Forces: [The Illustrated Edition] *




  








From the book:
"Taking the lead in the development of the parachute, the United States gave the world a superior type. After the war, the Air Service continued the development of the parachute at Wright Field until definite models were established as standard. A few U. S. soldiers were instructed in the parachute and some desultory jumps were made at Kelly Field about 1920-1921. Other countries, notably the U. S. S. R., followed the American lead; and, for a time, foreign armies took the fore in air-borne development. Parachuting, as a tactical method, was first actually tried out by the Russians, who dropped their men from comparatively high altitudes with a clockwork device to open the parachutes. By 1929, newspapers and newsreels reflected the parachute-consciousness of the Soviet Army. The Germans saw the possibilities of parachuting and developed the idea of dropping men at low heights, the parachute pack being attached to the plane so that the parachute opens as the weight of the falling man pulls it out of the pack. The first military parachute troop in Germany was formed in the autumn of 1935. In 1936, 5 years before the Germans were to undertake their spectacular air invasion of Crete, Soviet maneuvers demonstrated that masses of troops could be transported by air and landed by parachute. The Italians staged mass jumps in North Africa in 1937.

In 1933 in American maneuvers in the Panama Canal Zone three batteries of 75-mm pack howitzers were flown on an emergency defensive mission, setting a major precedent for air-landing artillery. Today, as befits its tremendously expanded role as a builder of airplanes and gliders, the United States has an Air-Borne Command and is intensively training all types of air-borne troops."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Stalag Luft III: The German Pow Camp That Inspired The Great Escape (Images of War) *




  








A pictorial history of the infamous, World War II Nazi POW camp for Allied soldiers made famous in Hollywood.

In early 1942, the Third Reich opened a maximum-security prisoner-of-war camp for captured Allied airmen in Lower Silesia, now Poland. Called Stalag Luft III, the camp soon came to contain some of the most inventive escapers ever known.

The escapers were led by Squadron Leader Roger Bushell, codenamed “Big X.” In March 1944, Bushell masterminded an attempt to smuggle hundreds of POWs down a tunnel built right under the noses of their guards. In fact, 76 Allied airmen clambered into the tunnel and only three made successful escapes.

This remarkable breakout would be immortalized in the classic Steve McQueen film, The Great Escape, in which the bravery of the men was rightly celebrated. Behind the scenes photographs from the film are included, along with rare photographs from wartime archives, in this definitive pictorial work on the most famous POW camp of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Japan Runs Wild, 1942–1943 (War in the Far East Book 2) *




  








The author of Storm Clouds Over the Pacific, 1931–1941 chronicles Japan’s dramatic reversal of fortune as Allied forces gained advantage during WWII.

In early 1942, the Imperial Japanese Army and Navy were advancing on all fronts, humiliating Allied forces throughout the Pacific. In a matter of months, Japan had conquered an area larger than Hitler’s empire at its apex. Hawaiians and Australians feared a future under Hirohito. The fate of half of mankind was hanging in the balance.

But by the end of 1943, the tables had turned entirely. The American-led military machine had kicked into gear, and the Japanese were fighting a defensive battle along a frontline that crossed thousands of miles of land and sea. In Japan Runs Wild, 1942–1943, historian Peter Harmsen details the astonishing transformation that took place in that period, setting the Allies on a path to ultimate victory over Japan.

The second installment of Peter Harmsen’s three-part history, Japan Runs Wild, 1942–1943 continues his comprehensive chronicle of the Pacific Theater during the Second World War. Giving due emphasis to the Japanese-American struggle, Harmsen also sheds light on the other peoples involved, including the British, Australians, Soviets, Filipinos, Indians, and Koreans. Above all, the central importance of China is highlighted in a way that no previous general history of the war against Japan has achieved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*RAF and the SOE: Special Duty Operations in Europe During WW2*




  







The Special Operations Executive developed a vast network of agents across Occupied Europe which played a vital role in developing and sustaining Resistance movements that persistently sought to subvert German control of their territories. The culmination of their efforts was seen when the Allied armies landed at Normandy in June 1944, with the SOE and the Resistance causing widespread destruction and disruption behind the German lines.None of this would have been possible had it not been for the Royal Air Force. Not only the RAF supply the SOE, and the movements it led and coordinated, with the thousands of tons of arms and equipment needed to undertake this role, it also delivered and retrieved agents from under the very noses of the enemy.Compiled at the end of the war by the Air Historical Branch of the RAF, this is an extremely detailed and comprehensive account of the RAFs support for the SOE, and in it we learn of the enormous and complex arrangements undertaken by the Special Duties squadrons as well as showing how the material delivered by these aircraft was used in the field.This account is reproduced here in its entirety, along with a detailed appendix containing the official historical record of Bomber Command aircrews and aircraft engaged in clandestine operations. Taken together, this book represents the most comprehensive account of the RAFs support for SOE ever published.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Essex Class Aircraft Carriers, 1943–1991: Rare Photographs from Naval Archives (Images of War) *




  








A photographic history of the US Essex-class aircraft carriers of World War II—including the USS Intrepid that now serves as a New York City museum.

Essex-class aircraft carriers played an essential role in the victory of the United States over Japan in the Second World War, and Leo Marriott’s photographic history is a fascinating introduction to them. Without these remarkable ships, the island-hopping campaign of American forces across the Pacific towards Japan would not have been possible. They also took part in the Korean and Vietnam wars that followed.

During the Second World War they were at the center of the powerful task groups that could put up hundreds of aircraft to support forces on the ground. They were also prime targets for Japanese air attacks, in particular the kamikaze suicide missions. A total of twenty-four were eventually commissioned including several after the end of the war.

The selection of rare photographs and the expert text cover the evolution of US aircraft carrier design prior to the Second World War and look at the factors which shaped the design and construction of the Essex class. Included are dramatic action shots of the new breed of naval aircraft that was launched from their flight decks, including Hellcat and Corsair fighters that took on the Japanese and the carrier-borne jets that flew over Korea and Vietnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*This Kind of War: The Classic Military History of the Korean War - 50th Anniversary Edition*




  








The book that former Defense Secretary James Mattis recommends as America faces the threat of conflict with North Korea.

In a recent story, Newsweek reported: “Amid increasingly deteriorating relations between the U.S. and North Korea, as President Donald Trump and Kim Jong Un exchange barbs and the threat of a nuclear conflict looms, Mattis responded to a question on how best to avoid such a war.

“An audience member asked: ‘What can the U.S. military do to lessen the likelihood of conflict on the Korean Peninsula?’

“Mattis responded with a direction to read This Kind of War, stating: ‘There’s a reason I recommend T.R. Fehrenbach’s book, that we all pull it out and read it one more time.’”

This Kind of War is “perhaps the best book ever written on the Korean War” (John McCain, The Wall Street Journal), the most comprehensive single-volume history of the conflict that began in 1950 and is still affecting US foreign policy. Fifty years later, not only does this enlightening account give details of the tactics, infantrymen, and equipment, it also chronicles the story of military and political unpreparedness that led to a profligate loss of American lives in Korea.

T. R. Fehrenbach, an officer in the conflict, provides us with accounts of the combat situation that could only have been written by an eyewitness in the thick of the action. But what truly sets this book apart from other military memoirs is the piercing analysis of the global political maneuverings behind the brutal ground warfare that marked this bloody period of history, one that has been all but forgotten by many, but has become crucially important again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/18/22.

Currently $3.

*X-15 Diary: The Story of America's First Space Ship *




  








The riveting true story of the world’s fastest plane and the first manned flights into outer space.

First tested in 1959, the X-15 rocket plane was at the forefront of the space race. Developed by the US Air Force and the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) in collaboration with North American Aviation, the X-15 was sleek, black, and powerful—a missile with stubby wings and a cockpit on the nose. By 1961 it could reach speeds over three thousand miles per hour and fly at an altitude of thirty-one miles above the earth’s surface—the lower reaches of outer space.

Acclaimed journalist and bestselling author Richard Tregaskis tells the story of the X-15’s development through the eyes of the brave pilots and brilliant engineers who made it possible. From technological breakthroughs to disastrous onboard explosions to the bone-crushing effects of intense g-force levels, Tregaskis captures all the drama and excitement of this crucial proving ground for the Mercury, Gemini, and Apollo missions.

X-15 Diary recounts a thrilling chapter in the history of the American space program and serves as a fitting tribute to the courageous scientists and adventurers who dared to go where no man had gone before.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*The Apparitionists: A Tale of Phantoms, Fraud, Photography, and the Man Who Captured Lincoln's Ghost*



$3
A story of faith and fraud in post–Civil War America, told through the lens of a photographer who claimed he could capture images of the dead

In the early days of photography, in the death-strewn wake of the Civil War, one man seized America’s imagination. A “spirit photographer,” William Mumler took portrait photographs that featured the ghostly presence of a lost loved one alongside the living subject. Mumler was a sensation: The affluent and influential came calling, including Mary Todd Lincoln, who arrived at his studio in disguise amidst rumors of séances in the White House. Peter Manseau brilliantly captures a nation wracked with grief and hungry for proof of the existence of ghosts and for contact with their dead husbands and sons. It took a circus-like trial of Mumler on fraud charges, starring P. T. Barnum for the prosecution, to expose a fault line of doubt and manipulation. And even then, the judge sided with the defense—nobody ever solved the mystery of his spirit photography. This forgotten puzzle offers a vivid snapshot of America at a crossroads in its history, a nation in thrall to new technology while clinging desperately to belief.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/19/22.

Currently $2.

*Our Friends From Frolix 8 *




  








By the author of A Scanner Darkly—a satirical adventure dealing with issues of power, class, and politics, set in a world ruled by big-brained elites.

In Our Friends from Frolix 8, the world is run by an elite few. And what determines whether one is part of the elite isn’t wealth or privilege, but brains. As children, every citizen of Earth is tested; some are found to be super-smart New Men and some are Unusuals, with various psychic powers. The vast majority are Undermen, performing menial jobs in an overpopulated world.

Nick Appleton is an Underman, content to go with the flow and eke out an existence as a tire regroover. But after his son is classified as an Underman, Appleton begins to question the hierarchy. Strengthening his resolve, and energizing the resistance movement, is news that the great resistance leader Thors Provoni is returning from a trip to the furthest reaches of space. And he’s brought help: a giant, indestructible alien


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Off Balance (Aunare Chronicles Book 2) *




  








Nightmares are plaguing me.

I wake up smelling sulfur, feeling my skin burning, knowing that I’m burning to death on the surface of Abaddon, but I’m not. I’m on Sel’Ani, my father’s home planet. I’m alive and using my true name and finally free to be myself. And yet, I’m completely falling apart.

Every time I wake up screaming, Lorne is there. I don’t understand how he knows when I need him, but he does, and even if I can’t say the words aloud, I’m so thankful that he’s there. Because I wouldn’t survive this without him.

It’s not just my nightmares and exhaustion and trauma making this hard.

I thought escaping Earth, Abaddon, and SpaceTech would mean I was safe, but I’m not. The Aunare don’t want me here, mostly because if I’m here that means my betrothal to the heir to the Aunare High Throne is back on. I would call it off, but I can’t seem to make myself say the words because Lorne is the heir.

Everything in me is drawn to Lorne, the man that haunted my dreams, the man that lures me in with his every look, the man that I can’t seem to get away from because everywhere I go, every time I need him, he’s there.

Lorne makes me forget that the Aunare hate me enough to send assassins to kill me.

I can’t resist him. Lorne makes me think that everything is possible, that I will be okay, that I should just say yes to him. Because being with him means that I will eventually become the High Queen of the Aunare, and I’m not sure I can do that job. I’m not sure I should.

Because the Aunare hate me for being a half-Earther, and I’m just one more assassination attempt away from being dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*In Command: An Aunare Chronicles Novella *




  








Some days I wake up and can’t believe that I’m on Sel’Ani.

I can’t believe that I’m here and that I’ve fallen in love with the man from my dreams. I can’t believe that I said yes to marrying him and becoming the High Queen of the Aunare. I want to stay in bed with him all day where we’re safe from everything else that’s happening, but saying yes and being in love with Lorne didn’t make all our problems disappear.

The Aunare don’t understand what SpaceTech is capable of.

They don’t understand what happened on Earth thirteen years ago. They don’t understand who I am and why anyone—especially their High King—thinks I should rule.

When they question what happened, what I lived through, all the horrors of Liberation Week—I want to scream at them until they realize how blind and ignorant they’ve been, but I can’t. I can’t let my anger and frustration take over. They don’t understand what happened, and I need to find a way to make them understand.

The war with SpaceTech isn’t coming. It’s already here. And we are losing.

I might not be the High Queen they wanted, but if we want to win this war with SpaceTech, I’m the one they need.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*On Mission (Aunare Chronicles Book 4) *




  








Sometimes my life doesn’t feel real to me.

It’s so different—infinitely better—than anything I had on Earth. I’m not running or hiding or afraid anymore. I’m not dealing with the trauma of my past. I’m not alone because I have Lorne. Every time I look into his eyes, everything else fades away—the war, the fight ahead, the fact that we have so much work to do if we want to win. I see him and I forget that SpaceTech is moving against us, but it’s not just me I’m trying to save anymore. It’s the Aunare.

And yet, the Aunare High Council isn’t listening to a word I say.

I’m the only one who seems to understand the danger that we’re up against, and that if we don’t start acting soon, it’ll be too late. I want to dissolve the High Council, but I’m not sure I should. I don’t even know if I can. But I know that SpaceTech is closing in. Their war ships are stationed at the edges of our colonies’ territory, and I can feel the fight growing closer every minute of every day.

The time for us to act is coming, and I’m not sure how much more politicking I can do. That’s not who I am. It’s not who I’m meant to be. I can only be a fighter. A warrior. A queen.

If no one else will fight with me, then I will do what I need to take down SpaceTech.

Because I’m Amihanna di Aetes, the future High Queen of the Aunare, and I won’t quit. Not ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Warcross *




  








From #1 New York Times bestselling author Marie Lu—when a game called Warcross takes the world by storm, one girl hacks her way into its dangerous depths.

For the millions who log in every day, Warcross isn’t just a game—it’s a way of life. The obsession started ten years ago and its fan base now spans the globe, some eager to escape from reality and others hoping to make a profit. Struggling to make ends meet, teenage hacker Emika Chen works as a bounty hunter, tracking down Warcross players who bet on the game illegally. But the bounty-hunting world is a competitive one, and survival has not been easy. To make some quick cash, Emika takes a risk and hacks into the opening game of the international Warcross Championships—only to accidentally glitch herself into the action and become an overnight sensation.

Convinced she’s going to be arrested, Emika is shocked when instead she gets a call from the game’s creator, the elusive young billionaire Hideo Tanaka, with an irresistible offer. He needs a spy on the inside of this year’s tournament in order to uncover a security problem . . . and he wants Emika for the job. With no time to lose, Emika’s whisked off to Tokyo and thrust into a world of fame and fortune that she’s only dreamed of. But soon her investigation uncovers a sinister plot, with major consequences for the entire Warcross empire.

In this sci-fi thriller, #1 New York Times bestselling author Marie Lu conjures an immersive, exhilarating world where choosing who to trust may be the biggest gamble of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Graveyard Shift: A Horror Comedy (24/7 Demon Mart Book 1)*




  








One loser, one talking cockroach, and one karate-chopping bombshell are all that stand between YOU and hell on earth.

Lloyd Wallace is the most clueless crossing guard the intersection of hell and earth has ever seen. So clueless, that he doesn't even realize the beer cave in the corner store where he works is the gateway to hell. The gate needs a hero, but Lloyd's a zero, a loser with a capital L. He's ten thousand dollars in debt and lives with his parents. He's been fired from every job he's ever had. He was the first thing his ex-girlfriend tossed to the curb when she upgraded her life. He had no money and no prospects until the night he accidentally slayed a one-eyed tentacle monster hellbent on world domination. And, impressed by his pure heart and bravery, the suave but devilish owner of the 24/7 Dairy Mart gave Lloyd a job.

His coworkers—a karate-chopping bombshell and a talking roach with a really bad attitude—need Lloyd's help to keep the demons in line. Can he man up and become a world-saving hero? Or, will he remain a couch-surfing zero? The fate of the world is on the line. What could go wrong?

24/7 Demon Mart is a new horror-comedy / comic fantasy series for fans of A. Lee Martinez (Gil's All-fright Diner), David Wong (John Dies at the End), Rick Gualtieri (Bill the Vampire), Christopher Moore (Practical Demonkeeping), Mark Cain (Circles in Hell series), and Heide Goody (Clovenhoof). If you love Exorcist-level demon vomit, brooding Lovecraftian hell monsters, and plenty of laughs, this novel is for you. The Graveyard Shift is the first book in the 24/7 Demon Mart universe, A frightfully funny series for horror comedy and comic fantasy fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Monster Burger: A zombie horror comedy (24/7 Demon Mart Book 2)*




  








One loser, one karate-chopping bombshell, and one talking cockroach stand between YOU and the zombie apocalypse.

It's business as usual at the 24/7 Demon Mart. Well, not exactly. The beer cave is still the portal to hell, but things haven't been quite right since a handful of vengeful beasts from beyond nearly destroyed the store in their bid to unleash hell on earth.

Demon Mart has a serious pest problem. Shoddy construction has compromised the gate. Even the neighborhood is in flux, now that the Monster Burger across the street has a snooty new owner with a personal beef against the Demon Mart staff.

And Lloyd Wallace, one-time world-saving hero, is too scared to leave his house. He's had a bit of trouble dealing with the fact that zombies are real (and a valued part of the Demon Mart team), blood-thirsty hell beasts are real, and that his boss is the devil. His guardian angel—who lives in a Magic 8-Ball—has had to resort to extreme measures to get Lloyd to leave the safety of his childhood bedroom, show up for work, and keep the promises he made to God.

When the store's living dead staff get restless, and human customers start shuffling around, absolutely starving, ready to eat anything they can get their hands on, it's clear 24/7 Demon Mart has a big problem. It's ground zero for the zombie apocalypse.

It's up to DeeDee, Lloyd, and Kevin to save the day—again. But Lloyd will have to conquer his crippling fear long enough to do his job. Can he man up and become a world-saving hero? Or, will he remain a couch-surfing zero? If they fail, Columbus, Ohio, could quickly turn into Zombie, Ohio. The fate of the world is on the line. What could go wrong?

Monster Burger is a zombie comedy for fans of Jesse Peterson (Living with the Dead), Andrew Stanek (You Are Undead), Scott Kenemore (Zombie, Ohio / Zen of Zombies), Jeff Strand (Sinister Mister Corpse), Diana Rowland (White Trash Zombie), and Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Angel Trouble: A grim reaper horror comedy (24/7 Demon Mart Book 3)*




  








One loser, one talking cockroach, and one karate-chopping bombshell stand between YOU and certain death. Or not. No, definitely not, because the grim reaper's lost his job. He's been stripped of his scythe and banned from reaping. The angel of death has officially fallen, and he's crash-landed at 24/7 Demon Mart.

It doesn't take long for DeeDee, Lloyd, and Kevin to figure out that living with the angel of death isn't easy. Lost souls. Angry exes. Ancient curses. Will the grim reaper ever get his afterlife together? The outlook is not so good.

The reaper isn't the only angel who's out of sorts. Lloyd's devilish boss Faust hasn't been the same since a tentacle monster spit him out of an alternate dimension, and his ex-girlfriend tried to start the zombie apocalypse. And Angel eight ball? He's having a hell of a time juggling a terrible new boss and saving Lloyd from eternal damnation.

As unreaped souls stack up and the specter of death looms larger, what's the Demon Mart crew to do? Find out in this grim reaper comedy.

Angel Trouble is book three in the 24/7 Demon Mart series, a humorous dark fantasy and horror-comedy book series for fans of Christopher Moore (Dirty Job), Dave Turner (How to be Dead), Jack Townsend (Tales from the Gas Station) and Rick Gualtieri (Bill the Vampire).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Survivor: A Novel *




  








"Brilliantly satiric and savagely funny, Survivor is a wild amphetamine ride through the vagaries of fame and the nature of belief." —San Francisco Chronicle


Tender Branson—last surviving member of the Creedish Death Cult—is dictating his life story into the recorder of Flight 2039, cruising on autopilot at 39,000 feet somewhere over the Pacific Ocean. He is all alone in the airplane, which will crash shortly into the vast Australian outback. But before it does, Branson will unfold the tale of his journey from an obedient Creedish child and humble domestic servant to an ultra-buffed, steroid- and collagen-packed media messiah.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Broken Language: A Memoir *




  








GOOD MORNING AMERICA BUZZ PICK • The Pulitzer Prize–winning playwright and co-writer of In the Heights tells her lyrical story of coming of age against the backdrop of an ailing Philadelphia barrio, with her sprawling Puerto Rican family as a collective muse.

LONGLISTED FOR THE ANDREW CARNEGIE MEDAL • ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR: NPR, New York Public Library, BookPage, and BookRiot • “Quiara Alegría Hudes is in her own league. Her sentences will take your breath away. How lucky we are to have her telling our stories.”—Lin-Manuel Miranda, award-winning creator of Hamilton and In the Heights

Quiara Alegría Hudes was the sharp-eyed girl on the stairs while her family danced their defiance in a tight North Philly kitchen. She was awed by her mother and aunts and cousins, but haunted by the unspoken, untold stories of the barrio—even as she tried to find her own voice in the sea of language around her, written and spoken, English and Spanish, bodies and books, Western art and sacred altars. Her family became her private pantheon, a gathering circle of powerful orisha-like women with tragic real-world wounds, and she vowed to tell their stories—but first she’d have to get off the stairs and join the dance. She’d have to find her language.

Weaving together Hudes’s love of music with the songs of her family, the lessons of North Philly with those of Yale, this is a multimythic dive into home, memory, and belonging—narrated by an obsessed girl who fought to become an artist so she could capture the world she loved in all its wild and delicate beauty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Earnest *




  








A friendly rescue dog saves a couple from heartbreak as they navigate troubling times in this novel by the bestselling author of An Unexpected Grace.

Earnest. It’s the perfect name for a sweet, eager-to-please yellow Labrador retriever. Anna and her boyfriend Jeff fall for him the minute they see those guileless eyes gazing up from behind his gate at Seattle’s Best Friends Shelter. In no time at all, they’re a pack of three, with Earnest happily romping in their condo on Gamble Island.

During the day, Earnest keeps Anna company in her flower shop, located in a historic gingerbread Victorian on the island’s main street. Anna hopes to buy and restore the house, once owned by her beloved grandmother. But when that dream is threatened by Jeff’s actions, Anna’s trust is shattered. For so long, the house has encompassed all her ideals of security, home, and family. Yet Earnest’s devotion to his two people, and theirs to him, make it impossible for them to walk away from each other. And when a crisis hits, it’s Earnest—honest, stubborn, and uncannily wise—who will help Anna reconcile her past and embrace what the future can bring . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I Still Dream About You: A Novel*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

The beloved Fannie Flagg is at her irresistible and hilarious best in I Still Dream About You, a comic mystery romp through the streets of Birmingham, Alabama, past, present, and future.

Meet Maggie Fortenberry, a still beautiful former Miss Alabama. To others, Maggie’s life seems practically perfect—she’s lovely, charming, and a successful agent at Red Mountain Realty. Still, Maggie can’t help but wonder how she wound up living a life so different from the one she dreamed of as a child. But just when things seem completely hopeless, and the secrets of Maggie’s past drive her to a radical plan to solve it all, Maggie discovers, quite by accident, that everybody, it seems, has at least one little secret.
I Still Dream About You is a wonderful novel that is equal parts southern charm, murder mystery, and that perfect combination of comedy and old-fashioned wisdom that can be served up only by America’s own remarkable Fannie Flagg.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder on the Menu: An absolutely gripping and laugh-out-loud cozy mystery series filled with twists and turns (A Nosey Parker Cozy Mystery, Book 1) *




  








Still spinning from the hustle and bustle of city life, Jodie ‘Nosey’ Parker is glad to be back in the Cornish village she calls home. Having quit the Met Police in search of something less dangerous, the change of pace means she can finally start her dream catering company and raise her daughter, Daisy, somewhere safer.

But there’s nothing quite like having your first job back at home be catering an ex-boyfriend’s wedding to remind you of just how small your village is. And when the bride vanishes, Jodie is drawn into the investigation, realising that life in the countryside might not be as quaint as she remembers.

With a missing bride on their hands, murder and mayhem lurks around every corner…

But surely saving the day will be a piece of cake for this not-so-amateur sleuth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Full Dark House: A Peculiar Crimes Unit Mystery *




  








Edgy, suspenseful, and darkly comic, here is the first novel in a riveting mystery series starring two cranky but brilliant old detectives whose lifelong friendship was forged solving crimes for the London Police Department's Peculiar Crimes Unit. In Full Dark House, Christopher Fowler tells the story of both their first and last case—and how along the way the unlikely pair of crime fighters changed the face of detection.

A present-day bombing rips through London and claims the life of eighty-year-old detective Arthur Bryant. For his partner John May, it means the end of a partnership that lasted over half-a-century and an eerie echo back to the Blitz of World War II when they first met. Desperately searching for clues to the killer’s identity, May finds his old friend’s notes of their very first case and becomes convinced that the past has returned . . . with a killing vengeance.

It begins when a dancer in a risque new production of Orpheus in Hell is found without her feet. Suddenly, the young detectives are plunged in a bizarre gothic mystery that will push them to their limits—and beyond. For in a city shaken by war, a faceless killer is stalking London's theaters, creating his own kind of sinister drama. And it will take Arthur Bryant’s unorthodox techniques and John May’s dogged police work to catch a criminal whose ability to escape detection seems almost supernatural—a murderer who even decades later seems to have claimed the life of one of them . . . and is ready to claim the other.

Filled with startling twists, unforgettable characters, and a mystery that will keep you guessing, Full Dark House is a witty, heartbreaking, and all-too-human thriller about the hunt for an inhuman killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Victoria Vanishes: A Peculiar Crimes Unit Mystery *




  








It’s a case tailor-made for the Peculiar Crimes Unit. A lonely hearts killer is targeting middle-aged women at some of England’s most well-known pubs—including one torn down eighty years ago. What’s more, Arthur Bryant happened to see one of the victims only moments before her death at the pub that doesn’t exist. Indeed, this case is littered with clues that defy everything the veteran detectives know about the habits of serial killers, the methodology of crime, and the odds of making an arrest. Now, with the public on the verge of panic and their superiors determined to shut the PCU down for good, Detectives Bryant and May must rise to the occasion in defense of two great English traditions—the pub and the Peculiar Crimes Unit.

That’s easier said than done. A lost funeral urn, the eighteenth-century mystic Emanuel Swedenborg, the Knights Templars, the secret history of pubs, and the discovery of an astounding religious relic may be enough to convince one of the pair to take back his resignation letter. But with Bryant consulting a memory specialist and May encountering a brush with mortality, do the Peculiar Crimes Unit’s two living legends have enough life left to stop a murderous conspiracy…and a deadly cupid targeting one of their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The High Window: A Novel (Philip Marlowe series Book 3) *




  








Crime fiction master Raymond Chandler's third novel featuring Philip Marlowe, the "quintessential urban private eye" (Los Angeles Times). 

A wealthy Pasadena widow with a mean streak, a missing daughter-in-law with a past, and a gold coin worth a small fortune—the elements don't quite add up until Marlowe discovers evidence of murder, rape, blackmail, and the worst kind of human exploitation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Autumn's Game (Autumn Trent FBI Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








*‘Till death do us part’ has never been so true...*

Armed with a slew of advanced degrees and powerful intuition, forensic psychologist Dr. Autumn Trent is ready to conquer the world and touch the lives of its seven billion inhabitants. She’s prepared to fight for justice, right the wrongs...because she knows what it’s like to be wronged.

As a child, a single blow from her father left her changed forever. Her body survived the aftermath, but her brain was altered in ways that were both good and bad. As a freak, she poured herself into her studies, accumulating all the knowledge she could, intent on whipping broken systems into shape. Take down criminals one by one, even if it means putting her own life on the line.

When a brutal double homicide shocks the town of Sawmill, Oregon, the FBI needs Autumn’s specialized assistance. The couple’s daughter, just beginning a life of her own, disappears the same night as their murder. Was she kidnapped by a merciless killer, or is she his equally heartless accomplice? Or worse?

Accompanied by a boss who undermines her instincts and patience at every turn, Autumn soon realizes that their killer has just begun his true mission of punishing parents who break their marital vows. As the body count rises, so do the stakes as the killer escalates quickly. What began as a hunt for a nineteen year old girl turns into Autumn’s game of cat and mouse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*Storm's Fury (Amelia Storm FBI Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








*Some storms destroy. Others clear a path.*

Military veteran Amelia Storm returns to her hometown of Chicago when her beloved police officer brother is killed in the line of duty. Now she is a special agent with the FBI. No longer a scared girl, she vows to avenge her brother and do what she can to end the city’s deep wells of corruption.

A television documentary puts a spotlight on a four-year-old kidnapping. Amelia and her colleagues in the Organized Crime Division know there’s more to the girl’s case than meets the eye.

The twelve-year-old wasn’t just abducted. She was targeted by a human trafficking ring.

As Amelia falls deeper down the rabbit hole of Chicago’s criminal hierarchy in search of the girl, she finds herself uncomfortably close to the people she left behind so long ago. This time, though, she won’t run. Now, she is the storm that will unearth the city’s long buried secrets. Or die trying. After all, she has nothing to lose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*One Bloody Afternoon: What really happened during the Hungerford Massacre *




  








One Bloody Afternoon tells the true story of the Hungerford Massacre of 1987, in which 17 people died.

On 19 August 1987, 27-year-old Michael Ryan went on a killing spree in and around the quiet market town of Hungerford, Berkshire. By the end of that day 17 people were dead, including Ryan and his mother, and more than 15 had been injured. It was one of the most dreadful tragedies involving firearms ever to occur in the United Kingdom.

Ryan was an outwardly unremarkable, introverted man and while he was known to have an interest in weapons, his actions horrified and astonished all who knew him – and indeed, the entire nation. In One Bloody Afternoon, trained barrister Jeremy Josephs traces the events of that day and tells Hungerford’s story in a detailed but dignified manner, with contributions from those affected by the tragedy.

One Bloody Afternoon will be of interest to true crime fans and anyone curious about what lay behind one of Britain’s most notorious killings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Never Look Back *




  








Expect the unexpected in this gritty, tense, and page-turning mystery from New York Times bestselling author Mary Burton.

After multiple women go missing, Agent Melina Shepard of the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation makes the impulsive decision to go undercover as a prostitute. While working the street, she narrowly avoids becoming a serial killer’s latest victim; as much as it pains her to admit, she needs backup.

Enter lone wolf FBI agent Jerrod Ramsey. Stonewalled by a lack of leads, he and Melina investigate a scene where a little girl has been found abandoned in a crashed vehicle. They open the trunk to reveal a horror show and quickly realize they’re dealing with two serial killers with very different MOs. The whole situation brings back memories for Melina—why does this particular case feel so connected to her painful past?

Before time runs out, Melina must catch not one but two serial killers, both ready to claim another victim—and both with their sights set on her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Trust No One (Devlin & Falco Book 1)*




  








An Amazon Charts bestseller.

A double homicide and a missing woman lead a detective to unearth disturbing secrets in this gripping thriller from USA Today bestselling author Debra Webb.

It’s the worst possible time for Detective Kerri Devlin to be involved in an all-consuming double-homicide case. She’s locked in a bitter struggle with her ex-husband and teenage daughter, and her reckless new partner is anything but trustworthy.

Still, she has a job to do: there’s a killer at large, and a pregnant woman has gone missing. Once Devlin and her partner get to work, they quickly unearth secrets involving Birmingham’s most esteemed citizens. Each new layer of the investigation brings Devlin closer to the killer and the missing woman, who starts looking more like a suspect than a victim.

But just as answers come into view, the case twists, expands, and slithers into Devlin’s personal life. There’s a much more sinister game at work, one she doesn’t even know she’s playing—and she must unravel the truth once and for all to stop the killer before she loses everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Third Deadly Sin (The Edward X. Delaney Series Book 3) *




  








New York Times Bestseller: A retired cop hunts for a female serial killer no one would suspect in this “first-rate thriller . . . as good as you can get” (The New York Times).

By day, she’s a middle-aged secretary no one would look at twice. But by night, dressed in a midnight-black wig, a skin-tight dress, and spike heels, she’s hard to miss. Inside her leather shoulder bag are keys, cash, mace, and a Swiss Army knife. She prowls smoky hotel bars for prey. The first victim—a convention guest at an upscale Manhattan hotel—is found with multiple stab wounds to the neck and genitals. By the time retired police detective chief Edward Delaney hears about the case from an old colleague, the Hotel Ripper has already struck twice. Unable to resist the puzzle, Delaney follows the clues and soon realizes he’s looking for a woman. As the grisly slayings continue, seizing the city in a chokehold of panic, Delaney must stop the madwoman before she kills again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Family Corleone *




  








An exhilarating and profound novel of tradition and violence and of loyalty and betrayal, The Family Corleone will appeal to the legions of fans who can never get enough of The Godfather.

New York, 1933: The city and the nation are in the depths of the Great Depression. The crime families of New York have prospered in this time, but with the coming end of Prohibition, a battle is looming that will determine which organizations will rise and which will face a violent end.

For Vito Corleone, nothing is more important that his family's future. While his youngest children, Michael, Fredo, and Connie, are in school, unaware of their father's true occupation, and his adopted son Tom Hagen is a college student, he worries most about Sonny, his eldest child. Vito pushes Sonny to be a businessman, but Sonny-17 years-old, impatient and reckless-wants something else: To follow in his father's footsteps and become a part of the real family business.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Scribe (A Kramer & Carver Thriller Book 1) *




  








Making it as a lawyer has always been a cutthroat business.

A killer is targeting former students of The Bloomsbury Academy of Law. The victims – all female – are gruesomely butchered according to a pattern corresponding with the legal syllabus. Even more disconcerting are riddles sent by the killer to investigating officer, Chief Inspector Jake Carver, offering clues as to who is next and where they will die.

Up-and-coming lawyer Madeline Kramer, a former classmate of a number of the slain, soon finds her life turned upside down by the savagery. And when she decides to help Carver track down the killer, she places herself in mortal danger. Can Maddy and Carver unscramble the complex riddles and save the lives of those destined to die?

A. A. Chaudhuri’s Ripper-like mystery, The Scribe, throws down a challenge even hardened crime thriller fans will be unable to resist. It's perfect for those who love Lee Child and Ian Rankin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Abduction (A Kramer & Carver Thriller Book 2) *




  








The gripping sequel to Amazon bestselling thriller, The Scribe.

Kramer and Carver are back…

Madeline Kramer has finally got her life back on track at top City law firm Sullivan, Blake, Monroe. But when two armed, masked men burst into a conference room one lunchtime, kidnapping a trainee and a partner, Maddy’s life is plunged into disarray once more—particularly when charismatic DCI Jake Carver, who caught a heartless killer when they last met and with whom Maddy shared a mutual chemistry, is called to the scene.

Things become more complicated when a disturbing video reveals two more trainees have been taken. What initially appears as a random kidnapping for mercenary gain soon evolves into something far more complex, the horrifying events of thirty years ago motivating the abductors and having colossal implications for those in the present...

Against a backdrop of sleaze, sex, lies and murder in The Abduction, Maddy and Carver must work together to unravel the truth, and ensure that no crimes—past or present—are left unpunished.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*My Husband's Girlfriend: A completely unputdownable psychological thriller with a nail-biting twist *




  








She told my little boy a secret and now he’s gone…

Tucking her little boy Ollie into bed one night, Sarah notices his beloved teddy bear, which she bought him when he was born, is missing and in its place is a new toy given to him by her ex-husband’s new girlfriend, Laura. When she asks Ollie about it, he begins to shift uncomfortably, before whispering ‘Laura told me a big secret and she said I can never tell you’.

Sarah’s heart sinks. But when she raises her concerns, nobody wants to listen. To everyone else, Laura is the perfect stepmother and Sarah is just the jealous ex-wife. But Sarah knew the moment she met Laura she couldn’t trust her, from her overly perfect stepmother act to the way she evaded questions about her own history.

Soon Ollie is asking to spend more time with his dad and Laura, and shrinking away from Sarah. Then, when she calls to him in the garden one day, Ollie doesn’t answer back. The garden is silent. Ollie’s sandpit is empty. Ollie has disappeared.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Silence *













“An ingeniously plotted and tightly written novel of taut psychological suspense” from the New York Times bestselling author of the Butcher’s Boy novels (Nelson DeMille).

Six years ago, private investigator Jack Till helped Wendy Harper disappear. But now her ex-boyfriend and former business partner is being framed for her presumed murder in an effort to smoke her out, and Till must find her before tango-dancing assassins Paul and Sylvie Turner do.

The Turners are merely hired to do a job, though, and prefer to remain anonymous. When they find that a middleman has let the true employer know their identities, finishing the job is no longer enough. Their fee just went up.

Full of masterful plotting and unnerving psychological insight, Silence is a mesmerizing thrill ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Ministry of Fear *




  








In London during the Blitz, an amnesiac must outwit a twisted Nazi plot in this “master thriller” of espionage, murder, and deception (Time).

On a peaceful Sunday afternoon, Arthur Rowe comes upon a charity fete in the gardens of a Cambridgeshire vicarage where he wins a game of chance. If only this were an ordinary day. Britain is under threat by Germany, and the air raid sirens that bring the bazaar to a halt expose Rowe as no ordinary man. Recently released from a psychiatric prison for the mercy killing of his wife, he is burdened by guilt, and now, in possession of a seemingly innocuous prize, on the run from a nest of Nazi spies who want him dead.

Pursued on a dark odyssey through the bombed-out streets of London, he becomes enmeshed in a tangle of secrets that reach into the dark recesses of his own forgotten past. And there isn’t a soul he can trust, not even himself. Because Arthur Rowe doesn’t even know who he really is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $4.

*The John Milton Series: Books 1-3 (The John Milton Series Boxset Book 1) *




  








The first three thrillers in the John Milton series from four million selling author Mark Dawson.

John Milton is the man the government calls when they want a problem to go away... but what happens when he’s the one who needs to disappear?

A career in wet work has left Milton haunted by ghosts. He decides to make his next job his last and then, perhaps, he can start to make amends for everything that he has done.

But it's not as easy as that.

A career as a state-sponsored killer is not something you can just walk away from...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Eddie's Boy: A Novel (The Butcher's Boy Novels) *




  








A hit man is called back into action in this explosive thriller from the New York Times bestselling author and “master of nail-biting suspense” (Los Angeles Times).

Michael Shaeffer is a retired American businessman, living peacefully in England with his aristocratic wife. But her annual summer party brings strangers to their house, and with them, an attempt on Michael’s life. He is immediately thrust into action, luring his lethal pursuers to Australia before venturing into the lion’s den—the States—to figure out why the mafia is after him again, and how to stop them.

Eddie’s Boy jumps between Michael’s current predicament and the past, between the skillset he now ruthlessly and successfully employs and the training that made him what he is. We glimpse the days before he became the Butcher’s Boy, the highly skilled mob hit man who pulled a slaughter job on some double-crossing clients and started a mob war, to his childhood spent apprenticed to Eddie, a seasoned hired assassin. And we watch him pit two prominent mafia families against each other to eliminate his enemies one by one.

He’s meticulous in his approach, using his senior contact in the Organized Crime Division of the Justice Department for information, without ever allowing her to get too close to his trail. But will he be able to escape this new wave of young contract killers, or will the years finally catch up to him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Why Save the Bankers?: And Other Essays on Our Economic and Political Crisis *




  








Reflections on politics, the economy, and the modern world by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Capital in the Twenty-First Century.

Thomas Piketty’s work has proved that unfettered markets lead to increasing inequality, and that without meaningful regulation, capitalist economies will concentrate wealth in an ever smaller number of hands, threatening democracy. For years, his newspaper columns have pierced the surface of current events to reveal the economic forces underneath.

Why Save the Bankers? collects these columns from the period between the September 2008 collapse of Lehman Brothers and the November 2015 terrorist attacks in Paris. In crystalline prose, Piketty examines a wide range of topics, and along the way he decodes the European Union’s economic troubles, weighs in on oligarchy in the United States, wonders whether debts actually need to be paid back, and discovers surprising lessons about inequality by examining the career of Steve Jobs. Coursing with insight and flashes of wit, these brief essays offer a view of recent history through the eyes of one of the most influential economic thinkers of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Birds of Prey: Hawks, Eagles, Falcons, and Vultures of North America *




  








A visually stunning, comprehensive resource on North America’s birds of prey, from the award-winning birder and author of Gulls Simplified.

Always a popular group of birds, raptors symbolize freedom and fierceness, and in Pete Dunne’s definitive guide, these traits are portrayed in hundreds of stunning color photographs showing raptors up close, in flight, and in action—fighting, hunting, and nesting.

These gorgeous photographs enhance the comprehensive, authoritative text, which goes far beyond identification to cover raptor ecology, behavior, conservation, and much more.

In returning to his forte and his first love, Pete Dunne has crafted a benchmark book on raptors: the first place to turn for any question about these highly popular birds, whether it’s what they eat, where they live, or how they behave.

“Birds of Prey is exhaustively researched and complemented by a stunning collection of photos, but the real highlight is…Dunne’s writing. He weaves together personal anecdotes, historical accounts, and technical information to create something greater than the sum of all its parts: a beautiful, authoritative, and engagingly written guide to the natural history of North American hawks.”—David Sibley, author of The Sibley Guide to Birds


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Anatomy of a Song: The Oral History of 45 Iconic Hits That Changed Rock, R&B and Pop *




  








“A winning look at the stories behind 45 pop, punk, folk, soul and country classics” in the words of Mick Jagger, Stevie Wonder, Cyndi Lauper and more (The Washington Post).

Every great song has a fascinating backstory. And here, writer and music historian Marc Myers brings to life five decades of music through oral histories of forty-five era-defining hits woven from interviews with the artists who created them, including such legendary tunes as the Isley Brothers’ Shout, Led Zeppelin’s Whole Lotta Love, Janis Joplin’s Mercedes Benz, and R.E.M’s Losing My Religion.

After receiving his discharge from the army in 1968, John Fogerty did a handstand—and reworked Beethoven’s Fifth Symphony to come up with Proud Mary. Joni Mitchell remembers living in a cave on Crete with the mean old daddy who inspired her 1971 hit Carey. Elvis Costello talks about writing (The Angels Wanna Wear My) Red Shoes in ten minutes on the train to Liverpool. And Mick Jagger, Jimmy Page, Rod Stewart, the Clash, Jimmy Cliff, Roger Waters, Stevie Wonder, Keith Richards, Cyndi Lauper, and many other leading artists reveal the emotions, inspirations, and techniques behind their influential works.

Anatomy of a Song is a love letter to the songs that have defined generations of listeners and “a rich history of both the music industry and the baby boomer era” (Los Angeles Times Book Review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Story Behind: The Extraordinary History Behind Ordinary Objects*




  








Learn the fascinating history and trivia behind the everyday items we take for granted—from the host of the popular podcast The Story Behind.

Many of us learn about the major inventions that shape our world. But we too often overlook the objects we use every day. In The Story Behind, Emily Prokop, creator of the Webby Award nominated podcast, explores the who, how, and huh? of everything from Band-Aids to bubble gum; hypnosis to Hula Hoops; and lullabies to lead pipes. Along the way, she demonstrates how the major events of history—from wars, plagues, and revolutions to historic achievements and discoveries—have influenced some of the world’s most pervasive inventions.

Revealing fascinating new details on topics covered in the podcast, the book also explores many new subjects. Learn how lollipops got started in ancient Egypt, how Kevlar came to be, and why Comic Sans was created. Learn the torture device origins of certain exercise equipment and how some musical instruments were first developed for espionage.

From food, fashion, and games to transit and modern technology, The Story Behind offers a closer look at the things closest to us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Brief History of Everyone Who Ever Lived: The Human Story Retold Through Our Genes *




  








National Book Critics Circle Award—2017 Nonfiction Finalist

“Nothing less than a tour de force—a heady amalgam of science, history, a little bit of anthropology and plenty of nuanced, captivating storytelling.”—The New York Times Book Review, Editor's Choice

A National Geographic Best Book of 2017

In our unique genomes, every one of us carries the story of our species—births, deaths, disease, war, famine, migration, and a lot of sex. But those stories have always been locked away—until now. Who are our ancestors? Where did they come from? Geneticists have suddenly become historians, and the hard evidence in our DNA has blown the lid off what we thought we knew. Acclaimed science writer Adam Rutherford explains exactly how genomics is completely rewriting the human story—from 100,000 years ago to the present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Fatal Shore: The epic of Australia's founding *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • This incredible true history of the colonization of Australia explores how the convict transportation system created the country we know today.

"One of the greatest non-fiction books I’ve ever read ... Hughes brings us an entire world." —Los Angeles Times

Digging deep into the dark history of England's infamous efforts to move 160,000 men and women thousands of miles to the other side of the world in the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries, Hughes has crafted a groundbreaking, definitive account of the settling of Australia.

Tracing the European presence in Australia from early explorations through the rise and fall of the penal colonies, and featuring 16 pages of illustrations and 3 maps, The Fatal Shore brings to life the history of the country we thought we knew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Winter that Won the War: The Winter Encampment at Valley Forge, 1777-1778 (Emerging Revolutionary War Series) *




  








“An Army of skeletons appeared before our eyes naked, starved, sick and discouraged.”

Gouverneur Morris recorded these words in his report to the Continental Congress after a visit to the Continental Army encampment at Valley Forge. Sent as part of a fact-finding mission, Morris and his fellow congressmen arrived to conditions far worse than they had initially expected.

After a campaigning season that saw the defeat at Brandywine, the loss of Philadelphia, the capital of the rebellious British North American colonies, and the reversal at Germantown, George Washington and his harried army marched into Valley Forge on December 19, 1777.

What transpired in the next six months prior to the departure from the winter cantonment on June 19, 1778 was truly remarkable. The stoic Virginian, George Washington solidified his hold on the army and endured political intrigue, the quartermaster department was revived with new leadership from a former Rhode Island Quaker, and a German baron trained the army in the rudiments of being a soldier and military maneuvers.

Valley Forge conjures up images of cold, desperation, and starvation. Yet Valley Forge also became the winter of transformation and improvement that set the Continental Army on the path to military victory and the fledgling nation on the path to independence.

In The Winter that Won the War: The Winter Encampment at Valley Forge, 1777-1778, historian Phillip S. Greenwalt takes the reader on campaign in the year 1777 and through the winter encampment, detailing the various changes that took place within Valley Forge that ultimately led to the success of the American cause. Walk with the author through 1777 and into 1778 and see how these months truly were the winter that won the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler *




  








“The best single volume available on the torturous life and savage reign of Adolf Hitler.” —Time

A bestseller in its original German edition and subsequently translated into more than a dozen languages, Joachim Fest’s Hitler has become a classic portrait of a man, a nation, and an era.

Fest tells and interprets the extraordinary story of a man’s and nation’s rise from impotence to absolute power, as Germany and Hitler, from shared premises, entered into their covenant. He shows Hitler exploiting the resentments of the shaken, post–World War I social order and seeing through all that was hollow behind the appearance of power, at home and abroad. Fest reveals the singularly penetrating politician, hypnotizing Germans and outsiders alike with the scope of his projects and the theatricality of their presentation. Perhaps most importantly, he also brilliantly uncovers the destructive personality that aimed for and achieved devastation on an unprecedented scale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Decision in Normandy *




  








The strategy and planning behind D-Day: “The best-researched, best-written account [of the Normandy Campaign] I have ever read.”—The New York Times Book Review

One of the most controversial and dangerous military operations in the history of modern warfare, the battle for Normandy took over two years of planning by each country that made up the Allied forces. The event is mired to this day in myth and misconception, and untangling the web of work that led to D-Day is nearly as daunting as the work that led to the day itself.

Drawing from declassified documents, personal interviews, diaries, and more, Carlo D’Este, a winner of the Pritzker Award, uncovers what really happened in Normandy. From what went right to what went wrong, D’Este takes readers on a journey from the very first moment Prime Minister Churchill considered an invasion through France to the last battles of World War II.

With photos, maps, and first-hand accounts, readers can trace the incredible road to victory and the intricate battles in between. A comprehensive look into the military strategy surrounding the Second World War, Decision in Normandy is an absolute essential for history buffs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Speer: Hitler's Architect *




  








“Sets the record straight on Albert Speer’s assertions of ignorance of the Final Solution and claims to being the ‘good Nazi.’”—Kirkus Reviews

In his bestselling autobiography, Albert Speer, Minister of Armaments and chief architect of Nazi Germany, repeatedly insisted he knew nothing of the genocidal crimes of Hitler’s Third Reich. In this revealing new biography, author Martin Kitchen disputes Speer’s lifelong assertions of ignorance and innocence, portraying a far darker figure who was deeply implicated in the appalling crimes committed by the regime he served so well.

Kitchen reconstructs Speer’s life with what we now know, including information from valuable new sources that have come to light only in recent years. The result is the first truly serious accounting of the man, his beliefs, and his actions during one of the darkest epochs in modern history, not only countering Speer’s claims of non-culpability but also disputing the commonly held misconception that it was his unique genius alone that kept the German military armed and fighting long after its defeat was inevitable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Armoured Warfare in the Battle of the Bulge, 1944–1945 (Images of War) *












NOTE: The page on Amazon has the wrong image so I found the correct one on the internet and substituted it above. 


The Battle of the Bulge took the Allied armies by surprise in 1944. It was a result of the extraordinary recovery of Hitlers panzer divisions following crushing defeats on the Eastern and Western fronts. In a daring offensive he hoped his panzers would unhinge the American and British push on the Rhine by charging through the Schnee Eifel, thereby prolonging the war. The consequence was one of the best-known battles of the entire conflict, and Anthony Tucker-Jones's photographic history is the ideal introduction to it. The story is told through a sequence of revealing contemporary photographs and a concise text. They give a sharp insight into the planning and decision-making, the armored forces involved, the terrain and the appalling mid-winter conditions, the front-line fighting and the experience of the troops involved. The armored battle, which was critical to the outcome, is the main focus. Through a massive tank offensive the Germans aimed to cut through the US 1st Army to Antwerp and Brussels, in the process trapping three Allied armies. The confusion and near collapse of the Americans as their defenses were overrun is vividly recorded in the photographs, as is their resistance and recovery as the German spearheads were slowed, then stopped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Battle for Norway, 1940–1942 (Despatches from the Front) *




  







Despatches in this volume include that on the first and second battles of Narvik in 1940; the despatch on operations in central Norway 1940, by Lieutenant General H.R.S. Massy, Commander-in-Chief, North West Expeditionary Force; Despatch on operations in Northern Norway between April and June 1940; the despatch on carrier-borne aircraft attacks on Kirkenes (Norway) and Petsamo (Finland) in 1941, by Admiral Sir John C. Tovey; the despatch on the raid on military and economic objectives in the Lofoten Islands (Norway) in March 1941, by Admiral Sir John C. Tovey, Commander-in-Chief, Home Fleet; and the despatch on the raid on military and economic objectives in the vicinity of Vaagso Island (Norway) in December 1941, by Admiral Sir John C. Tovey.This unique collection of original documents will prove to be an invaluable resource for historians, students and all those interested in what was one of the most significant periods in British military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hardest Place: The American Military Adrift in Afghanistan's Pech Valley *




  








“One of the most important books to come out of the Afghanistan war.”—Foreign Policy

“A saga of courage and futility, of valor and error and heartbreak.”—Rick Atkinson, author of the Liberation Trilogy and The British Are Coming

Of the many battlefields on which U.S. troops and intelligence operatives fought in Afghanistan, one remote corner of the country stands as a microcosm of the American campaign: the Pech and its tributary valleys in Kunar and Nuristan. The area’s rugged, steep terrain and thick forests made it a natural hiding spot for local insurgents and international terrorists alike, and it came to represent both the valor and futility of America’s two-decade-long Afghan war.

Drawing on reporting trips, hundreds of interviews, and documentary research, Wesley Morgan reveals the history of the war in this iconic region, captures the culture and reality of the conflict through both American and Afghan eyes, and reports on the snowballing missteps—some kept secret from even the troops fighting there—that doomed the American mission. The Hardest Place is the story of one of the twenty-first century’s most unforgiving battlefields and a portrait of the American military that fought there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/19/22.

Currently $3.

*War Doctor: Surgery on the Front Line *




  








The #1 internationally bestselling, gripping true story of a frontline trauma surgeon operating in the world’s most dangerous war zones

For more than 25 years, surgeon David Nott has volunteered in some of the world’s most dangerous conflict zones. From Sarajevo under siege in 1993 to clandestine hospitals in rebel-held eastern Aleppo, he has carried out lifesaving operations in the most challenging conditions, and with none of the resources of a major metropolitan hospital. He is now widely acknowledged as the most experienced trauma surgeon in the world.

War Doctor is his extraordinary story, encompassing his surgeries in nearly every major conflict zone since the end of the Cold War, as well as his struggles to return to a “normal” life and routine after each trip. Culminating in his recent trips to war-torn Syria—and the untold story of his efforts to help secure a humanitarian corridor out of besieged Aleppo to evacuate some 50,000 people—War Doctor is a heart-stopping and moving blend of medical memoir, personal journey, and nonfiction thriller that provides unforgettable, at times raw, insight into the human toll of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/20/22.

Currently $2.

*Hammered (Jenny Casey Book 1)*




  








She was engineered for combat—in a world that is running out of time.

“Very exciting . . . very impressive debut.”—Mike Resnick

Once Jenny Casey was somebody’s daughter. Once she was somebody’s enemy. Now the former Canadian special forces warrior lives on the hellish streets of Hartford, Connecticut, in the year 2062. Racked with pain, hiding from the government she served, running with a crime lord so she can save a life or two, Jenny is a month shy of fifty, and her artificially reconstructed body has started to unravel. But she is far from forgotten. A government scientist needs the perfect subject for a high-stakes project and has Jenny in his sights.

Suddenly Jenny Casey is a pawn in a furious battle, waged in the corridors of the Internet, on the streets of battered cities, and in the complex wirings of her half-man-made nervous system. And she needs to gain control of the game before a brave new future spins completely out of control.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Albion Lost (The Exiled Fleet Book 1)*




  








For centuries, the Daegon waited. They plotted. And now they are ready to strike.

The core worlds of settled space enjoy a tenuous peace, unaware and ill prepared for the threat building beyond the furthest reaches of humanity. The star kingdom of Albion stands as a shining light of justice and mercy in a harsh galaxy, and they will be the first to suffer the Daegon's fury.

Defying his low born status, and despite his self-doubt, Commodore Thomas Gage has risen through the ranks by sheer grit and determination, defending Albion from brutal pirate clans.

And when the onslaught comes, Gage and his fleet may be Albion's last hope for freedom.

A new military science-fiction series for fans of Honor Harrington, Earth Alone and Old Man’s War from the author of the best-selling Ember War Saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Aurora Rising: The Complete Collection (Amaranthe Collections Book 1) *




  








AURORA RISING: THE COMPLETE COLLECTION: Over 1,400 Pages of Sci-Fi Adventure
*1st trilogy in the Amaranthe series (Starshine, Vertigo, Transcendence + bonus content)*
Aurora Rising is an epic tale of galaxy-spanning adventure, of the thrill of discovery and the unquenchable desire to reach ever farther into the unknown. It's a tale of humanity at its best and worst, of love and loss, of fear and heroism. It's the story of a woman who sought the stars and found more than anyone imagined possible.
When faced with its greatest challenge, will humanity rise to triumph or fall to ruin?
*
STARSHINE
SPACE IS VAST AND UNTAMED, AND IT HOLDS MANY SECRETS. Now two individuals from opposite ends of settled space are on a collision course with the darkest of those secrets, even as the world threatens to explode around them.
The year is 2322. Humanity has expanded into the stars, inhabiting over 100 worlds. Though thriving as never before, Earth struggles to retain authority over far-flung planets and free-wheeling corporations while an uneasy armistice with a breakaway federation hangs by a thread as the former rebels rise in wealth and power.

Alexis Solovy is Earth Alliance royalty, her father a fallen war hero and her mother an influential military leader. But she seeks only the freedom of space and has made a fortune by reading the patterns in the chaos to discover the hidden wonders of the stars.

Nothing about her latest objective suggests the secret it conceals will turn her life--not to mention the entire galaxy--upside down. But a chance encounter with a mysterious spy leads to a discovery which will thrust Alex into the middle of a galactic power struggle and a sinister conspiracy, whether she likes it or not.
*
VERTIGO
Where do you run when there is no escape? Where do you turn when the enemy within is as dangerous as the enemy unknown?
Humanity is under attack. An engineered war between rival superpowers escalates even as the shadowy Metigen armada begins attacking colonies on the fringes of settled space.

Individuals from across the galaxy fight for their own survival and to protect those they hold dear while a group of unlikely allies race to expose a secret cabal. As the aliens draw ever closer, leaving destruction & death in their wake, the strongest defenders of Earth and Seneca fall to one another in a war of lies and misdirection.

Alex Solovy and Caleb Marano stand accused of terrorism and murder. In a desperate gambit to clear their names and find a way to defeat the invaders, they breach the dimensional portal at the heart of the Metis Nebula. In a strange, mystical realm where nothing is what it seems, they will uncover secrets about humanity's past and future--and one revelation which will change everything.
*
TRANSCENDENCE
What does it mean to be human? What if the price of saving humanity is giving up your own?
We stand upon the precipice of extinction. The invading Metigen armada has decimated a third of settled space, leaving millions dead. Determined to save civilization, Earth and Seneca put aside their differences to face the threat together. But it may not be enough to stop the fleet of colossal dreadnoughts inhabited by advanced AIs.

Alex Solovy and Caleb Marano hold the key to defeating the invaders. Now they face a deadly gauntlet of relentless alien hunters and assassins sent to kill them before they can unleash a potent new weapon. They will risk everything in a bid to save the human race-even if it means they can't save each other.

The lines blur between man and machine, ally and enemy, and soldier and civilian. In a final stand against an ancient, powerful foe intent on eradicating it from the universe, humanity comes face to face with its destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Aurora Renegades: The Complete Collection (Amaranthe Collections Book 2) *




  








AURORA RENEGADES: THE COMPLETE COLLECTION: Over 1,200 Pages of Sci-Fi Adventure
*2nd trilogy in the Aurora Rhapsody series (Sidespace, Dissonance, Abysm + bonus content)*
It is a time of accelerating technological change & shifting allegiances as the old rules fall away & the old balance of power is upended. A new world rises--one of unshackled AIs, indestructible starships, ethereal quantum spaces and potent new weapons--and the race is on to determine who will control its future.
When faced with its greatest challenge, will humanity rise to triumph or fall to ruin?
*
SIDESPACE
Humanity is saved. But its troubles are just beginning.
To achieve their extraordinary triumph over the Metigen armada, humanity put aside its myriad of conflicts & united against a common foe intent on annihilating civilization. In victory, unparalleled peace & prosperity are theirs for the taking--if they can keep hold of them.

When the secrets behind the Metigens' defeat escape the shadows, the people who won the war find their lives in danger. Facing anti-synthetic terrorists who want them dead, power-hungry politicians who want them chained, & a rapidly dwindling number of people they can trust, the Prevos--individuals & AIs sharing a single body--must take their fate into their own hands.

51 Portals. 51 Universes.
Intent on learning the purpose behind the Metigens' elaborate multiverse network, Alex Solovy, Caleb Marano & Valkyrie embark on a gripping journey through the network's portals, each one leading to a universe not their own. In a mosaic of spaces inhabited by fantastical aliens & worlds both beautiful & deadly, they will be forced to question everything they thought they knew, including the nature of life itself.
*
DISSONANCE
Know this: you need not be afraid. They own the fear. They fear us because they believe we are powerful, and they are correct to do so.
The technology behind Project Noetica is on the loose. Prevos are spreading across the galaxy. Now two opposing but inexorably related forces threaten to plunge the galaxy into chaos. The Order of the True Sentients believes Prevos are monsters who endanger humanity, & it intends to destroy them by any means necessary. Underworld despot Olivia Montegreu, now a radically enhanced Prevo, is its doomsday warnings made flesh.

As society splinters from within & the Earth Alliance falls to reactionaries, a formidable new player emerges on the galactic stage, one not afraid to do whatever it takes to protect all sentient life--human, Artificial & Prevo.

The Metigen surged forward to engulf her in light. I see you, Alexis Solovy.
Killers & saviors. Deceivers & protectors. Destroyers & creators. Could the Metigens truly be all these things? The search for answers leads Alex & Caleb to the most shocking revelation of all--the true face of the enemy.
*
ABYSM
In the quest to be the masters of their own fate, will humanity rise to become liberators or follow the path of their ancestors into darkness?
Alex Solovy & Caleb Marano risked everything to learn the hidden purpose behind the Metigens' multiverse portal network, but nothing prepared them for the answer. Humans are a genetic recreation of the Anaden, dictators & overlords of the master universe. Aurora is a recreation of their origins created by the Metigens in a desperate gambit to understand their enemy & find a way to defeat them.

Aurora's future hangs in the balance as the Earth Alliance goes to war with itself over the right of synthetics & Prevos--human/AI hybrids--to exist. Terrorists sow chaos in a wave of bombings & assassinations. The next evolution of the human species will not be so easily defeated, but they must move quickly to win the day, because the true enemy is closing in faster than anyone realizes, & they--humanity, the Metigens & the trillions the Anadens enslave--are all running out of time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bubbles in Space: Complete Series (Books 1-5): Digital Edition *




  








Blade Runner meets The Fifth Element in this eccentric cyber-noir thriller series about a bleak world ravaged by corrupt leaders, mega-corporations, and crime lords… and the washed-up cyborg detective who might be the only one crazy enough to take them on.

#1 - Tropical Punch - The adventure begins when Bubbles Marlowe uncovers a disturbing secret that reveals the truth behind the cold-case death of an old colleague, a secret that someone will kill to keep...

#2 - Chew 'Em Up - Bubbles is being stalked by an army of unhinged fans and her best friend is on the run from deadly corporate head-hunters. The good news is, there is a cure for their unwanted fame. The bad news is, it might be fatal...

#3 - Pop 'Em One - High-tech, low-life? Bubbles must delve deep into the gritty underbelly of the city's meanest streets to save her ex-partner from the cruel hands of a mad megacorp scientist. But the corrupt heart of HoloCity's black market might be the cruelest discovery of all...

#4 - Spit 'Em Out - Revenge tears Bubbles from the only home she's known as she hunts down the killer she let get away. With the blood of his victims on her hands, she won't rest until she brings the monster to justice...

#5 - Cherry Bomb - An old enemy has left Bubbles a gift from beyond the grave. And it's a real killer...

Bubbles Marlowe, cyborg detective, struts her stuff in five thrilling back-to-back adventures in Bubbles in Space, the COMPLETE SERIES! Delve into the secrets of this gritty future world, and buckle up for a roller-coaster ride packed full of unusual characters, dark humour, and non-stop action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bridgers 1-3: An Apocalyptic Alternate Universe Series (Bridgers Box Sets Book 1) *




  








*INCLUDES BOOKS 1, 2, and 3.

630 pages of relentless action. As one reader says, this is the series “you will truly hate to put down when the phone rings or the bathroom calls or you simply have GOT to get some sleep.”
*
Alternate versions of Earth, breathtaking landscapes, creatures unlike any you’ve ever imagined. Bridging begins as adventure for wealthy tourists but soon becomes a desperate attempt to save the human species from extinction.

The first half of the series, together for the first time in one box set.

Books included in this box set:
Bridgers 1: The Lure of Infinity
Bridgers 2: The Cost of Survival
Bridgers 3: The Voice of Reason


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dragons of Kilauea. (A Kathy West National Park Adventure Book 2)*




  








The tranquil forests of Hawaii’s Volcanoes National Park hide a dangerous secret. For centuries, fire-breathing dragons have slumbered in the bowels of the volcano Kilauea. But acts of inexplicable arson and horrific murders around the island appear to have only one explanation.

Those dragons have awakened.

But there is a much deeper, and broader plot afoot. Romy Saturo Kang has a longstanding grudge against the park system. Teamed up with other unsavory locals, his plan includes not only freeing the dragons, but letting loose an eruption of Kilauea that will drive all but his chosen few from the island forever.

Kathy West and Nathan Toland appear to be regular National Park Service Rangers, but they have a secret assignment, to find and contain this kind of supernatural threat. The rangers know the only solution is to seal the dragons back inside their fiery lair…whatever the cost.

Kathy and Nathan have faced monsters like this before, but this time they may have met their match. If they can convince a descendant of Hawaiian royalty and his followers to join their cause, they might stand a chance. But the odds will be long, because no one in living memory has survived an encounter with The Dragons Of Kilauea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Infestation (S-Squad Book 1) *




  







It was supposed to be a simple mission. A suspected Russian spy boat is in trouble in Canadian waters. Investigate and report are the orders.

But when Captain John Banks and his squad arrive, it is to find an empty vessel, and a scene of bloody mayhem.

Soon they are in a fight for their lives, for there are things in the icy seas off Baffin Island, scuttling, hungry things with a taste for human flesh.

They are swarming.

And they are growing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sunflower Sisters: A Novel (Woolsey-Ferriday) *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Martha Hall Kelly’s million-copy bestseller Lilac Girls introduced readers to Caroline Ferriday. Now, in Sunflower Sisters, Kelly tells the story of Ferriday’s ancestor Georgeanna Woolsey, a Union nurse during the Civil War whose calling leads her to cross paths with Jemma, a young enslaved girl who is sold off and conscripted into the army, and Anne-May Wilson, a Southern plantation mistress whose husband enlists.

“An exquisite tapestry of women determined to defy the molds the world has for them.”—Lisa Wingate, #1 New York Times bestselling author of Before We Were Yours

Georgeanna “Georgey” Woolsey isn’t meant for the world of lavish parties and the demure attitudes of women of her stature. So when war ignites the nation, Georgey follows her passion for nursing during a time when doctors considered women on the battlefront a bother. In proving them wrong, she and her sister Eliza venture from New York to Washington, D.C., to Gettysburg and witness the unparalleled horrors of slavery as they become involved in the war effort.

In the South, Jemma is enslaved on the Peeler Plantation in Maryland, where she lives with her mother and father. Her sister, Patience, is enslaved on the plantation next door, and both live in fear of LeBaron, an abusive overseer who tracks their every move. When Jemma is sold by the cruel plantation mistress Anne-May at the same time the Union army comes through, she sees a chance to finally escape—but only by abandoning the family she loves.

Anne-May is left behind to run Peeler Plantation when her husband joins the Union army and her cherished brother enlists with the Confederates. In charge of the household, she uses the opportunity to follow her own ambitions and is drawn into a secret Southern network of spies, finally exposing herself to the fate she deserves.

Inspired by true accounts, Sunflower Sisters provides a vivid, detailed look at the Civil War experience, from the barbaric and inhumane plantations, to a war-torn New York City, to the horrors of the battlefield. It’s a sweeping story of women caught in a country on the brink of collapse, in a society grappling with nationalism and unthinkable racial cruelty, a story still so relevant today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Princess Diarist *




  








This last book from beloved Hollywood icon Carrie Fisher is the crown jewel of ideal Star Wars gifts. The Princess Diarist is an intimate, hilarious, and revealing recollection of what happened behind the scenes on one of the most famous film sets of all time.

When Carrie Fisher discovered the journals she kept during the filming of the first Star Wars movie, she was astonished to see what they had preserved—plaintive love poems, unbridled musings with youthful naiveté, and a vulnerability that she barely recognized. Before her passing, her fame as an author, actress, and pop-culture icon was indisputable, but in 1977, Carrie Fisher was just a teenager with an all-consuming crush on her costar, Harrison Ford. 

With these excerpts from her handwritten notebooks, The Princess Diarist is Fisher’s intimate and revealing recollection of what happened on one of the most famous film sets of all time—and what developed behind the scenes. Fisher also ponders the joys and insanity of celebrity, and the absurdity of a life spawned by Hollywood royalty, only to be surpassed by her own outer-space royalty. Laugh-out-loud hilarious and endlessly quotable, The Princess Diarist brims with the candor and introspection of a diary while offering shrewd insight into one of Hollywood's most beloved stars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Transatlantic Tragedy: A Cruise Ship Mystery (Millie's Cruise Ship Mysteries Book 16) *




  








The “Siren of the Seas” sets sail for the much anticipated transatlantic repositioning cruise to the British Isles. It’s smooth sailing until someone falls overboard. Millie jumps in head first to determine if the passenger's death was an accident, suicide or murder.

*Read all of the ORIGINAL Cruise Ship Mysteries by Hope Callaghan FREE with Kindle Unlimited!*


Transatlantic Tragedy - Cruise Ship Cozy Mysteries Book 16

BONUS: Recipe Included!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Snagged (A Regan Reilly Mystery Book 2) *




  







The spunky sleuth from Decked returns. A pantyhose convention in Miami takes a deadly turn as someone tries to kill the inventor of run-less pantyhose. Murder is afoot and Regan Reilly is on the case; the clues are opaque and the plotting is seamless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Jinxed: A Regan Reilly Mystery *




  








Carol Higgins Clark, bestselling author of Fleeced and co-author with Mary Higgins Clark of He Sees You When You're Sleeping, returns in top form in her new Regan Reilly mystery, blending her talent for intriguing locales, eccentric characters, and fast-paced suspense laced with humor.

In Jinxed, smart, saucy sleuth Regan Reilly faces a new challenge—the case of the missing wedding guest. Regan, an L.A.-based private detective, returns to her office after a vacation with her beau, Jack "no relation" Reilly. Their tour of the wineries in Napa Valley and Santa Barbara County is cut short when Jack has to fly back to New York City, where he is the head of the Major Case Squad of the NYPD. Their last stop had been at Altered States, a run-down winery owned by three siblings who are all former hippies—Lilac, Earl, and Leon Weldon. Not knowing how soon it would be put to use, Regan leaves her business card behind.

Within minutes of being back to work, Regan gets an excited call from Lilac. The Weldon family has been invited to the wedding of ninety-three-year-old Lucretia Standish, a former silent-screen star. Lucretia's maid, Phyllis, clues Lilac in on the fact that Lucretia plans to give the Weldons $2 million each—if they all show up at the wedding. The wedding is two days away, and there is only one problem: Lilac's daughter, Whitney, a.k.a. Freshness, a young actress, has taken off on one of her go-with-the-flow weekends. Whitney is out of touch and goes where the wind blows. If it doesn't blow her back into town by Sunday morning, the Weldon family will be out $8 million.

Regan's job is to find Whitney. But unbeknownst to Regan, there's someone else on the hunt. Lucretia's fiancé, the much younger Edward Fields, has hired an accomplice in crime to locate Whitney and keep her away from the wedding. He wants to say "I do" to Lucretia and her millions before Whitney can protest. When Edward finds out that Regan Reilly has been hired to find the missing Whitney, he gives the order to get rid of her as well.

As in her previous novels, Carol Higgins Clark has created a novel that is both exciting and vastly entertaining. As no less a master of suspense than Nelson DeMille has said, "Clark's writing is elegantly clear and concise, her characters are witty and engaging, and her plots and pacing are perfect." And in Jinxed, she is at her very considerable best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Magical Renovation Mysteries : Books One to Three *




  








Three full-length novels.
Over 500 pages of reading.
Magical Renovation Mysteries includes the first three books in this series--WITCHER UPPER, RENOVATION SPELL, & DEMOLITION PREMONITION.

WITCHER UPPER

Southern gal Clementine Cooke is busy. The house renovation business she runs with her best friend in the small town of Peachwood, Alabama, is thriving. That is until Clementine discovers her partner dead, encased in poured concrete.

It looks like murder. Clementine starts to investigate, quickly realizing that not only had her so-called best friend spent years lying to her, but plenty of folks wanted her dead--from the unionized wizard mafia to the old lady quilting club. But even with haters coming out of the woodwork, Clementine finds herself fighting off suspicion. She must locate the killer before the local police chief tosses her in jail and throws away the key.

With no one to turn to, she enlists the help of a wizard suffering from amnesia. But there's a hitch--he might not remember who he is, but Clementine does, and for her own reasons, she’s not talking.

Can Clementine clear her name and save her business? Or will this be one magical renovation that winds up in demolition?

RENOVATION SPELL

Even though Clementine is dealing with upheavals in her life (encountering an evil wizard from her past, talking dog), she is determined to keep things normal--meaning, business as usual. But when a house cleansing goes terribly wrong and someone winds up murdered, keeping things normal seems to be a pipe dream. To make matters worse, Clementine is the only witness to the crime. And when the body disappears, no one believes that a murder was ever committed.

But Clementine is convinced that a crime took place and she is determined to catch the killer. To add on even more mayhem, Malene Fredericks wants her help spying on their neighbor, Clem's dog can now talk, and Rufus Mayes is still hanging around looking for the memory spell that she has hidden. As Clem sorts out her feelings for Rufus and searches for a killer, she finds herself entangled in a darker mystery than she ever imagined. And when everything comes to a head, Clem finds herself face-to-face with danger. Will she escape, or will she become the next victim?

DEMOLITION PREMONITION

Clementine Cooke has a lot of stuff to figure out. Not only has Malene dropped a bombshell of a reveal, but Clem is also processing her feelings for Rufus, who is bound and determined to make her a Spellhunter.
But when a new home designer moves into town, she starts stealing all of Clem's clients. Clem is ticked, and rightfully so. Things heat up in Peachwood when the interloper is found murdered and of course, Clem is the primary suspect.
Can Clem clear her name, accept Malene's new role in her life, and finally tell Rufus the truth? Or will she fall short in more ways than one and find herself at the mercy of the Peachwood murderer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Drop Shot: A Myron Bolitar Novel*




  








In the second Myron Bolitar novel from Edgar Award–winner Harlan Coben, a young woman’s tragic death spirals into a shattering drama of menace, secrets, and rage. Suddenly Myron is in over his head—and playing the most dangerous game of all.

“Engaging . . . hilarious.”—Los Angeles Times Book Review

Once, Valerie Simpson’s tennis career skyrocketed; now, the headlines belong to a player from the wrong side of the tracks. But when Valerie is shot dead in cold blood and dropped outside the stadium at the U.S. Open, sports agent Myron Bolitar investigates the killing and uncovers a connection between the two players and a six-year-old murder at an exclusive mainline club. As Myron is drawn into the case—along with a dirty U.S. senator, a jealous mother, and the mob—he finds himself caught between a killer and the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Not Like He Seemed (An Ilse Beck FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 2) *

*Book 1 is currently **free here.*





  








The FBI desperately needs Ilse’s help to catch the “Alphabet Killer”—an unhinged serial killer who seems to be arranging his victims’ bodies in the shapes of letters. Is he spelling a word? Or hinting at who will be next?

In this bestselling mystery series, FBI Special Agent Ilse Beck, victim of a traumatic childhood in Germany, moved to the U.S. to become a renowned psychologist specializing in PTSD, and the world’s leading expert in the unique trauma of serial-killer survivors. By studying the psychology of their survivors, Ilse has a unique and unparalleled expertise in the true psychology of serial killers. Ilse never expected, though, to become an FBI agent herself.

Ilse, plagued by her own past, realizes the time has come to face her demons and revisit the site of her childhood home in Germany. But will the trip help her expunge her own dark memories—or push her over the edge?

But in a frantic race against time, the FBI needs her to decode the Alphabet Killer. Is there a method to his madness, a way to stop the next victim before it’s too late?

Or is this killer far more cunning and deranged than anyone could imagine?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tell Me (Inland Empire Book 2) *




  








The Amazon Charts bestselling series.

What really happened in the forest? Hidden crimes and secrets of the past converge in a riveting thriller by Anne Frasier, the New York Times bestselling author of Find Me.

No strangers to evil, criminal profiler Reni Fisher and detective Daniel Ellis both still grapple with traumatizing pasts. It unites them. So has a crime they must solve before someone else dies.

At a campsite on California’s Pacific Crest Trail, a guide is murdered and three young hikers vanish without a trace. The only lead is a puzzle in itself: a video of the crime scene, looking eerily staged, uploaded to social media. The girl who posted it can’t be found. Is it a viral hoax gone unspeakably wrong, or is there something more sinister at play in the forest?

The case intensifies when one of the missing is found wandering down a dirt road, confused and afraid. As Reni and Daniel struggle to sort fact from fiction, a secret past collides with the present, threatening to sever their relationship. Are some truths too much to bear? Will this be the case that finally breaks them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Body in the Box : A gripping crime thriller full of twists (Detective Everhart Book 1) *




  








Who dumped the boy’s body in this desolate part of the city? And why is he missing his spleen?

Detectives Dino Cooper and Terry Jackson have been partners and friends for years. Now a new detective is drafted in to join them: Rebecca Everhart. They must quickly learn to work together on the biggest case of their careers, the disturbing discovery of the ‘Body in the Box’, as it’s known by the captivated media and the city’s worried citizens.

The case takes the three detectives deep inside the lives of Newark’s insular Eastern European immigrant community and the world of unlawful medical practices. It also brings back an eerie childhood memory of Dino’s, where a boy from his neighborhood vanished and was never seen again.

What appears to be a straightforward, modern-day murder case has more to do with the past than the present, and the detectives come to a genuinely unnerving - and life-threatening - conclusion.

Body in the Box is a gripping detective novel that will appeal to fans of Gillian Flynn, Paula Hawkins, Dennis Lehane, or Lisa Unger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Crooked River (Pendergast Book 19)*




  








From the #1 New York Times bestselling authors: Racing to uncover the mystery of several severed feet found floating in the Gulf of Mexico, Agent Pendergast is faced with the most inexplicable challenge of his career.

A startling crime with dozens of victims. Appearing out of nowhere to horrify the quiet resort town of Sanibel Island, Florida, dozens of identical, ordinary-looking shoes float in on the tide and are washed up on the tropical beach—each one with a crudely severed human foot inside.

A ghastly enigma with no apparent solution. Called away from vacation elsewhere in the state, Agent Pendergast reluctantly agrees to visit the crime scene—and, despite himself, is quickly drawn in by the incomprehensible puzzle. An early pathology report only adds to the mystery. With an ocean of possibilities confronting the investigation, no one is sure what happened, why, or from where the feet originated. And they desperately need to know: are the victims still alive?

A worthy challenge for a brilliant mind. In short order, Pendergast finds himself facing the most complex and inexplicable challenge of his career: a tangled thread of evidence that spans seas and traverses continents, connected to one of the most baffling mysteries in modern medical science. Through shocking twists and turns, all trails lead back to a powerful adversary with a sadistic agenda and who—in a cruel irony—ultimately sees in Pendergast the ideal subject for their malevolent research.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Blood of Renegades (The Loner series Book 10) *




  








In Utah the Loner finds religion—behind the barrel of a gun—in this blazing Western from the USA Today–bestselling author of Trail of Blood.

SHOWER THE BRIDE WITH LEAD . . .

The damsel is in distress, or so it seems to Conrad Browning. On his way across the wide, tall Utah territory to California, the Loner meets a beautiful Mormon girl on the run from a forced wedding—and the gun-toting faithful trying to hunt her down. But there are two sides to every story—and the ones you don’t hear are the ones that can get you killed.

The runaway bride has a little history of her own. Soon, the Loner touches off a storm of unholy gunfire, drawing blood from an outlaw and a death sentence from a patriarch. Among murderers and Mormons, Bibles and bullets, the Loner finds himself riding to a wedding—a ceremony he intends to crash with a vengeance . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Operation Devil's Fire (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 1) *




  







The first book in the Sgt. Dunn Novel series. When Allied intelligence agencies discover the Nazis will complete construction of their atomic bomb before the summer of '44 is out, the race is on to destroy the German facility before the course of the war takes a terrifying turn. Operation Devil's Fire begins two weeks before D-Day with two seemingly unrelated events: a British spy, working in Berlin, steals a top-secret memorandum and is terrified by its contents. Two days, later a P-51 Mustang pilot spots a new German jet bomber while on B-17 escort duty over Germany. When American and British intelligence link the events, there is one inescapable conclusion: Germany will finish the atomic bomb first and, furthermore, possesses a new transatlantic jet bomber. U.S. Army Ranger Sergeant Thomas Dunn and his British Commando rival, Sergeant Malcolm Saunders, receive top secret orders from President Roosevelt and Prime Minister Churchill. Their teams of rugged, lethal soldiers will fly into Germany. Their missions: destroy the German atomic bomb facility and the new jet bomber. Failure means the invasion of Europe was all for nothing. If Hitler drops the atomic weapon on the United States, Roosevelt and Churchill will have no choice but to concede the European continent to the dictator. While the President and Prime Minister wait and worry, the two elite teams fight against enormous odds to complete the missions and return safely home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I, Salvation: When Prey Becomes Predator (The Alexandria Ridley Vigilante Thriller Series Book 3) *




  








They took her freedom and her liberty.
They should have taken her life.

Alex Ridley knows there are only three certainties in life... taxes, death, and that if you kidnap and hurt girls and young women, she will hunt you down, and she will end you!

Alex Ridley has changed. She was once a respected art historian. A pacifist. Flawed, yes. Troubled, certainly.
Now she’s driven to do whatever it takes to bring down the traffickers, including acts of extreme violence. She’ll track them to their dens. She’ll play them at their own heinous game.
She’ll turn justice into a masterpiece.

From India to Tibet, and then Milan, Ridley’s fierce determination to administer justice and liberate the victims — woman and girls, just like her — thrusts her into the chaos of Marrakesh.

She thought she’d seen the very worst of humanity.
The ‘Red City’ opens her eyes to new levels of depravity.

Ridley must survive. Hundreds — thousands — will suffer if she doesn’t. Yet, up against the most dangerous enemy she’s ever faced, the odds are stacked against her.
She hates them. To defeat them, she must become them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Florida Man: A Novel *




  








“A riotous journey into the heart of insanity also known as the State of Florida. Bravo!”—Gary Shteyngart, author of Lake Success

Florida, circa 1980. Reed Crowe, the eponymous Florida Man, is a middle-aged beach bum, beleaguered and disenfranchised, living on ill-gotten gains deep in the jungly heart of Florida. When sinkholes start opening on Emerald Island, not only are Reed Crowe's seedy businesses—a moribund motel and a shabby amusement park—endangered, but so are his secrets. Crowe, amateur spelunker, begins uncovering artifacts that change his understanding of the island’s history, as well as his understanding of his family’s birthright as pioneering homesteaders.

Meanwhile, there are other Florida men with whom Crowe must contend. Hector “Catface” Morales, a Cuban refugee, trained assassin, and crack-addicted Marielito, is seeking revenge on Reed for stealing his stash of drugs and leaving him for dead (unbeknownst to Reed) in the wreckage of a plane crash in the Everglades decades ago. Loner and misanthrope Henry Yahchilane, a Seminole native, has something to hide on the island. So does irascible and pervy Wayne Wade, Reed Crowe’s childhood friend turned bad penny. Then there are the Florida women, including Heidi Karavas, Reed Crowe’s ex-wife, now a globe-trekking art curator, and Nina Arango, a Cuban refugee and fiercely protective woman with whom Reed Crowe falls in love. There are curses. There are sea monsters. There are biblical storms. There’s something called the Jupiter Effect.

Ultimately, Florida Man is a generation-spanning story about how a man decides to live his life, and how despite staying landlocked and stubbornly in one place, the world nevertheless comes to him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Protector (Clayton White Book 1) *




  








From the acclaimed author of the Pierce Hunt series comes a thrilling novel featuring a Secret Service agent who takes on a ruthless foe to protect the country he serves and the woman he loves.

Former air force combat rescue officer Special Agent Clayton White now works for the Secret Service performing routine escort missions for politicians. These missions may not be quite as exciting as his time in the military, but Clayton’s okay with that. It gives him more time to see his girlfriend, Veronica Hammond—an archaeologist who also happens to be the vice president elect’s daughter.

But Clayton’s seemingly manageable new routine takes a startling turn when South African mercenaries target Veronica at an awards gala celebrating her work. After this attempt on Veronica’s life, Clayton enters a complicated web of lies, betrayal, and dangerous government secrets.

As Clayton gets closer to the truth, he encounters unexpected foes pitted against questionable allies. With enemies at every turn, the only constant Clayton can rely on is Veronica. But when the threat against her turns on him, too, he faces an impossible choice: love or country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Perseus Protocol: A Cal Shepard Black-Ops Thriller (The Cal Shepard Black Ops Espionage Thriller Book 2)*




  








He was a hunter of men who became the hunted.

Now, he’s a warrior without a country.

And a disavowed agent with a kill order on his life.

Everyone thought former CIA operator Cal Shepard had permanently gone dark until he reappeared in India, setting off a deadly pursuit that will stretch Cal to his breaking point as he attempts to track down the originator of Perseus’ source code. Little does he know that there is more than one ruthless party who wants the device in his possession, and they’re willing to destroy anyone who gets in the way.

In an all-out race to reintegrate Perseus’ unique software into the mainframes back in the U.S. before an impending terrorist attack on American soil, Cal must take the fight to the enemy once more in the explosive follow-up to Search and Destroy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Lost Library of the Knights Templar (The Templar Legacy Book 1) *




  








In his little bookshop in New Orleans, Occult expert Jean-Luc Gerard is used to people coming to him with questions about the supernatural, the paranormal, and the unexplained.

When a chance to explore the Winchester Mystery House, one of the world's most haunted houses in the world, falls into his lap, he can't resist the chance to explore it. Across the world, a new inductee into the Knights Templar also finds himself drawn to the den of the undead, to carry on the knights' modern crusade.

The inevitable collision between Jean and the Knights Templar may come with dire consequences for them all as they dare to enter a place where unseen eyes watch, mouthless voices laugh, and danger lurks in every hall ...

The Lost Library of the Knights Templar leads the reader on a roller-coaster ride in search of a legend. Packed with breathtaking suspense and nerve-shredding action, The Lost Library of the Knights Templar is a thrilling read for all fans of action, suspense, and intrigue.

If you like the Dresden Files, Indiana Jones or Clive Cussler novels, you will love this brandnew series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Black Presidency: Barack Obama and the Politics of Race in America*




  








A provocative and lively examination of the meaning of America's first black presidency, by the New York Times-bestselling author of Tears We Cannot Stop.

Michael Eric Dyson explores the powerful, surprising way the politics of race have shaped Barack Obama’s identity and groundbreaking presidency. How has President Obama dealt publicly with race—as the national traumas of Tamir Rice, Trayvon Martin, Michael Brown, Eric Garner, Freddie Gray, and Walter Scott have played out during his tenure? What can we learn from Obama's major race speeches about his approach to racial conflict and the black criticism it provokes? Dyson explores whether Obama’s use of his own biracialism as a radiant symbol has been driven by the president’s desire to avoid a painful moral reckoning on race. And he sheds light on identity issues within the black power structure, telling the fascinating story of how Obama has spurned traditional black power brokers, significantly reducing their leverage.

President Obama’s own voice—from an Oval Office interview granted to Dyson for this book—along with those of Eric Holder, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Andrew Young, and Maxine Waters, among others, add unique depth to this profound tour of the nation’s first black presidency.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*House of Rain: Tracking a Vanished Civilization Across the American Southwest *




  








A "beautifully written travelogue" that draws on the latest scholarly research as well as a lifetime of exploration to light on the extraordinary Anasazi culture of the American Southwest (Entertainment Weekly). 

The greatest "unsolved mystery" of the American Southwest is the fate of the Anasazi, the native peoples who in the eleventh century converged on Chaco Canyon (in today's southwestern New Mexico) and built what has been called the Las Vegas of its day, a flourishing cultural center that attracted pilgrims from far and wide, a vital crossroads of the prehistoric world. The Anasazis' accomplishments -- in agriculture, in art, in commerce, in architecture, and in engineering -- were astounding, rivaling those of the Mayans in distant Central America.

By the thirteenth century, however, the Anasazi were gone from Chaco. Vanished. What was it that brought about the rapid collapse of their civilization? Was it drought? pestilence? war? forced migration? mass murder or suicide? For many years conflicting theories have abounded. Craig Childs draws on the latest scholarly research, as well as on a lifetime of adventure and exploration in the most forbidding landscapes of the American Southwest, to shed new light on this compelling mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Elizabeth: Renaissance Prince *




  








This surprising portrait of the Tudor queen offers an “ambitious re-examination of the intersection of gender and monarchy” (The New York Times Book Review).

Queen Elizabeth I was all too happy to play on courtly conventions of gender when it suited her “‘weak and feeble’ woman’s body” to do so for political gain. But in Elizabeth, historian Lisa Hilton offers ample evidence why those famous words should not be taken at face value. With new research out of France, Italy, Russia, and Turkey, Hilton’s fresh interpretation is of a queen who saw herself primarily as a Renaissance prince—an expert in Machiavellian statecraft.

Elizabeth depicts a sovereign less constrained by her femininity than most accounts claim, challenging readers to reassess Elizabeth’s reign and the colorful drama and intrigue to which it is always linked. It’s a fascinating journey that shows how a marginalized newly crowned monarch, whose European contemporaries considered her to be the illegitimate ruler of a pariah nation, ultimately adapted to become England’s first recognizably modern head of state.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Winged Warfare *




  







*William Avery Bishop, more commonly known as Billy Bishop, was one of the greatest fighter pilots of the First World War.*


After months as an observer with the British Royal Flying Corps he eventually earned his wings in November 1916.

By March of the next year he was posted in France with No. 60 Squadron RFC near Arras along with his Niewport 17 fighter.

Prospects for a newly fledged pilot were not promising at this point of the war as the average life expectancy was eleven days and German pilots were shooting down British planes at a rate of five to one.

Bishop’s initial flying days did not begin in glory as during his first flight he became separated from his group and was nearly shot down by anti-aircraft fire, and two days after this he was forced to crash land during a practice flight. Shortly after these events he was ordered to return to flight school.

Yet, his poor luck quickly changed, and less than a month later he had shot down his fifth enemy plane and had become an ace.

By the end of the war he had claimed a total of seventy-two air victories, making him one of the most successful pilots of the entire war.

Bishop’s fascinating book Winged Warfare takes the reader to the heart of what it would have been like to have been a World War One fighter pilot. It is essential reading for anyone who is interested in learning about the development of aviation warfare and the story of one remarkable man.

William Avery Bishop was a First World War flying ace who received a Victoria Cross for his actions. After the war he recorded his experiences in his memoir Winged Warfare which was first published in 1918. During the Second World War Bishop was a key part of developing the British Commonwealth Air Training Plan. He passed away in 1956.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ultra in the Pacific: How Breaking Japanese Codes and Ciphers Affected Naval Operations Against Japan, 1941-45 *




  








An astounding assessment of the invaluable role of U.S. and Allied codebreakers in the sprawling naval war against Japan.

Essential reading for fans of Liza Mundy, Ian W. Toll, and James D. Hornfischer.

How did the allies intercept, decipher, and analyse Japanese secret messages through the course of World War Two? And perhaps more importantly, how were they able to use the information they gathered without highlighting to the Japanese that their codes had been cracked?

John Winton has skillfully used a wealth of previously top secret American and British sources to craft an astounding history of intelligence and espionage in the Pacific War.

He uncovers the key role played by codebreakers in the naval stand-off at Coral Sea and the showdown at Midway; how cryptanalysis affected the Guadalcanal campaign and set up the airborne assassination of Admiral Yamoto; ULTRA’s importance in giving the US foreknowledge of Japanese operations in the Solomons and made Allied submarines such a deadly threat to enemy shipping.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Midnight's Furies: The Deadly Legacy of India's Partition *













A “fast-moving and highly readable account” of the Indo-Pakistani War of 1947 and its lasting legacy in today’s geopolitical tensions (The New York Times).

An NPR and Seattle Times Best Book of the Year

Nobody expected the events of 1947 in Southeast Asia to be so bloody. The liberation of India and the birth of Pakistan were supposed to realize the dreams of Muslims and Hindus who had been ruled by the British for centuries. Jawaharlal Nehru, Gandhi’s protégé and the political leader of India, believed Indians were an inherently nonviolent, peaceful people. Pakistan’s founder, Mohammad Ali Jinnah, was a secular lawyer, not a firebrand.

In August 1946, exactly a year before Independence, Calcutta erupted in street-gang fighting. A cycle of riots—targeting Hindus, then Muslims, then Sikhs—spiraled out of control. As the summer of 1947 approached, all three groups were arming themselves as the British rushed to evacuate. Some of the most brutal and widespread ethnic cleansing in modern history erupted on both sides of the new border, searing a divide between India and Pakistan that remains a root cause of many evils. From jihadi terrorism to nuclear proliferation, the searing tale told in Midnight’s Furies explains all too many of the headlines we read today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/20/22.

Currently $3.

*Mighty Men of Valor: With Charlie Company on Hill 714-Vietnam, 1970*




  








THE SCREAMING EAGLES IN VIETNAM

1970: the Screaming Eagles of the 101st Airborne have been in combat against the elusive Viet Cong and North Vietnamese Army for nearly five years. In this memoir, author John G. Roberts tells the story of the 2nd Battalion, 502nd Infantry Regiment, the "Widow Makers" of the 101st Divisions' 1st Brigade. Written in the often crude language of the combat infantryman, Roberts describes what it was like to confront the enemy during close combat in the triple-canopied jungles of I Corps, west of the Song Bo River. As part of Operation Texas Star, the 502nd Infantry (the "O-Deuce") lost 30 men killed and over 200 wounded in a month long battle in April and May, 1970.

JUNGLE COMBAT THRU THE EYES OF A YOUNG SHAKE-N-BAKE SERGEANT

Roberts relates the shock and grief he and others felt when his 11-man squad lost 3 men killed and five wounded in about an hour of combat. The fights around Hill 714, Hill 882 and the 4-month Battle of Firebase Ripcord received very little attention in the media. The press was focused on the April invasion of Cambodia and the May student shootings at Kent State University in Ohio. Roberts, like many Vietnam combat veterans, carried the symptoms of PTSD with him when he returned home. The author is very open about the 35 year battle he had with PTSD and alcohol. With help from his family and support from medical professionals at Veterans Affairs, he has worked out a truce with the demons of PTSD and now lives a quiet life in Southern California.

JOIN THE O-DEUCE DURING OPERATION TEXAS STAR

By reading Mighty Men of Valor: With Charlie Company on Hill 714 - Vietnam, 1970 you have the chance to experience life (and death) as an infantry grunt during the last big American-led battles of the Vietnam War as only someone who was there can describe them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/21/22.

Currently $1.

*Made to Order: Robots and Revolution *




  








100 years after Karel Capek coined the word, “robots” are an everyday idea, and the inspiration for countless stories in books, film, TV and games.

They are often among the least privileged, most unfairly used of us, and the more robots are like humans, the more interesting they become. This collection of stories is where robots stand in for us, where both we and they are disadvantaged, and where hope and optimism shines through.

INCLUDING STORIES BY: BROOKE BOLANDER · JOHN CHU · DARYL GREGORY · PETER F. HAMILTON · SAAD Z. HOSSAIN · RICH LARSON · KEN LIU · IAN R. MACLEOD · ANNALEE NEWITZ · TOCHI ONYEBUCHI · SUZANNE PALMER · SARAH PINSKER · VINA JIE-MIN PRASAD · ALASTAIR REYNOLDS · SOFIA SAMATAR · PETER WATTS


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*A Darker Magic (Starship's Mage Book 10) *




  








A bloody war has ended in a restored peace
And the shield of Martian magic guards the stars
Two centuries of spell and steel to ward all humanity

Two years ago, Lieutenant Commander Roslyn Chambers stood witness to the surrender of the last remnants of the Republic. Fueled by atrocity against Mage and mundane alike, the secessionists who waged war against the Protectorate of Mars are finally defeated.

Now, a special commission from the Mage-Queen of Mars takes Roslyn deep into the former Republic to hunt the architects of that atrocity. Mages who betrayed their own, the creators of Project Prometheus must be brought to justice.

But hidden from even the Republic, Prometheus has woven magic and technology together once more. Here, hidden from all prying eyes, they have created a monster…one that even a Protectorate forged by the spell must call black magic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Yellow Book: The History of the Aliens on Earth (Blue Planet Project)*




  







Are you ready to learn about the Aliens’ YELLOW BOOK and how they explain the creation of the Universe? The YELLOW BOOK or Bible is the alien's history of our universe written by the aliens themselves as well as their interactions and involvement with Earth's development. It was brought to Earth and presented to the U.S. government at the famous Holloman AFB landing in April 1964 by female Ebe #2! For years there have been rumors floating around about the YELLOW BOOK and its being an immense source of unlimited knowledge concerning the history of our planet, the history of the aliens on their planet, their interactions with us humans and so much more! Amazingly this YELLOW BOOK isn’t a book, it’s more like an alien iPad with unlimited access to an ultimate source of knowledge and a power source giving it unlimited power! You will soon discover all the secrets of the YELLOW BOOK as well as the RED BOOK, which is a very large book maintained by the U.S. Government and used to record information and revelations of what the aliens have revealed on the history of Earth, about their planet and the Universe! This information about the aliens comes from what they’ve learned from the YELLOW BOOK and other intelligence and the some of this highly classified information is used for Presidential Briefings. Discover how our government has learned to access these secrets in the YELLOW BOOK! You will be amazed when you read what Bob Lazar reveals about what he gleaned from the YELLOW BOOK’S unlimited source of knowledge and how he claims it works, it is really an eye-opener! While I don’t claim to have discovered everything there is to know about the YELLOW BOOK, that may be impossible, but you will be amazed with what I have to reveal to you! You will discover where the Ebens claim to be from, our creation and why, the source of our religion, what they have recorded about Jesus and so much more that your head is liable to explode!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blue Moon Investigations Ten Book Bundle (Blue Moon Investigations - The Big Boxed Sets 1) *




  








Amazon.com #1 best seller in Vampire Suspense, New Adult & College Fantasy and Humorous Fantasy.

‘Steve Higgs can be counted on to keep you amused, with vivid imagination, characters you can sink your teeth into, plenty of action, and delicious snark.’

When Tempest Michaels opens a paranormal investigation agency, it was to corner a niche of the market where gullible people believed they were being haunted or that their Great Aunt Hilda was a witch …

… what he gets is unparalleled mayhem as cases with far more teeth and claw than he expected start lining up at his door.

Having invited chaos into his life, it’s not long before he needs to call in help, but are his mates from the pub, an ex-army buddy, his dogs, and his mum (why are there no grandchildren, Tempest?) really the back-up he needs? They’d better be because there appears to be a master vampire in town and the bodies are starting to stack up.

Read Paranormal Nonsense, and nine other action-packed stories now for a fraction of the cost of buying them individually but be prepared to have sore ribs from laughing too hard!

This box set contains: Paranormal Nonsense
The Phantom of Barker Mill
Amanda Harper – Paranormal Detective
The Klowns of Kent
Dead Pirates of Cawsand
In the Doodoo with Voodoo
The Witches of East Malling
Crop Circles, Cows, and Crazy Aliens
Whispers in the Rigging
Paws of the Yeti

With millions of pages read and thousands of books sold, the Blue Moon Investigations series will grip you from the start and rob you of sleep as you continue turning pages until well after your bedtime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Smart Words and Wicked Wit of William Shakespeare *




  








“Better a witty fool, than a foolish wit,” said the world’s greatest and most preeminent English writer of all time, William Shakespeare.

Have you ever wanted to quote the most quoted writer in the English language? Deliver the most inventive and debasing Shakespearean insult (“Would thou wert clean enough to spit upon!”)? Recite titillating love poetry like a modern-day Romeo to his (or her) Juliet? Or commit a learned wisdom about life’s woes to memory? The Smart Words and Wicked Wit of William Shakespeare is the perfect pocket book to carry around in your arsenal. Laugh, cry, rage, and muse along with beloved (or not so beloved) Shakespeare characters like Hamlet, Lady Macbeth, King Lear, and Cleopatra on the topics of love, art, beauty—as well as life’s most irreverently relevant insights.

Full of savvy wisdoms from works such as Twelfth Night, Othello, A Midsummer Night’s Dream, As You Like It, and many others, this inspiring collection compiles the wisest and wittiest Shakespearean quotations that speak of the writer’s enduring legacy—even in contemporary pop culture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Forever Kind of Love (Stanislaskis)*




  








The Stanislaski dynasty lives on as the next generation looks for love!

Waiting for Nick

Frederica Kimball has had a crush on Nicholas LeBeck since they were kids. Once a reckless teenager, Nick has cleaned up his act and is now one of the most sought-after composers on Broadway. So when Freddie is offered the opportunity to work on a musical with Nick, she wastes no time. She moves to New York City to be closer to Nick…and to be independent for once. Freddie is tired of being looked at like a helpless child and determined to prove she's not a little girl anymore. If only Nick would see things that way, too…

Considering Kate

Kate Stanislaski Kimball is ready for change. After years in the spotlight, Kate retires from her job as a prima ballerina and decides to open a dance studio in her small hometown. She finally owns the historic building she admired as a kid but needs help fixing it up—which comes in the form of handsome contractor Brody O'Connell. Kate is attracted to Brody the first time she sees him, though Brody insists he's not interested. But no matter how professional Brody tries to keep their relationship, there's no denying the connection he feels with Kate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Happiest Baby on the Block; Fully Revised and Updated Second Edition: The New Way to Calm Crying and Help Your Newborn Baby Sleep Longer *




  








Never again will you have to stand by helplessly while your little baby cries and cries. There is a way to calm most crying babies . . . usually in minutes! 

Thousands of parents, from regular moms and dads to Hollywood superstars, have come to baby expert Dr. Harvey Karp to learn his remarkable techniques for soothing babies and increasing sleep. Now his landmark book—fully revised and updated with the latest insights into infant sleep, bedsharing, breastfeeding, swaddling, and SIDS risk—can teach you too! Dr. Karp’s highly successful method is based on four revolutionary concepts:

1. The Fourth Trimester: Why babies still yearn for a womblike atmosphere . . . even after birth
2. The Calming Reflex: An “off switch” all babies are born with
3. The 5 S’s: Five easy steps to turn on your baby’s amazing calming reflex
4. The Cuddle Cure: How to combine the 5 S’s to calm even colicky babies

With Dr. Karp’s sensible advice, parents and grandparents, nurses and nannies, will be able to transform even the fussiest infant into the happiest baby on the block!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Murmur of Bees *




  








From a beguiling voice in Mexican fiction comes an astonishing novel—her first to be translated into English—about a mysterious child with the power to change a family’s history in a country on the verge of revolution.

From the day that old Nana Reja found a baby abandoned under a bridge, the life of a small Mexican town forever changed. Disfigured and covered in a blanket of bees, little Simonopio is for some locals the stuff of superstition, a child kissed by the devil. But he is welcomed by landowners Francisco and Beatriz Morales, who adopt him and care for him as if he were their own. As he grows up, Simonopio becomes a cause for wonder to the Morales family, because when the uncannily gifted child closes his eyes, he can see what no one else can—visions of all that’s yet to come, both beautiful and dangerous. Followed by his protective swarm of bees and living to deliver his adoptive family from threats—both human and those of nature—Simonopio’s purpose in Linares will, in time, be divined.

Set against the backdrop of the Mexican Revolution and the devastating influenza of 1918, The Murmur of Bees captures both the fate of a country in flux and the destiny of one family that has put their love, faith, and future in the unbelievable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bowling Blunder: A Magical Mane Mystery (Magical Mane Mystery Series Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  








Ellie thought her investigation days were over.

After finding herself in a new town, discovering a body in her cornfield, and nearly being murdered herself, she would have been fine never investigating another crime.

When a friend invites her bowling, Ellie thinks it’ll just be a fun night out with the girls.

She was wrong.

Now, someone else is dead, and people are coming out of the woodwork to ask Ellie to solve the crime . . . using her magic.

One problem: Ellie doesn't know how to control her magic.

As if she didn't have enough on her plate, Ellie has a barn to clean, a race to run, and—oh yeah—there's the gorgeous guy who appeared out of nowhere and may know more about her magic than she does.

Will Ellie be able to harness the power of her color-changing hair? Or will she be left in the dark with a murderer roaming around?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Rare Benedictine: The Advent of Brother Cadfael (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 21) *




  








“Three classic stories featuring Brother Cadfael . . . whose powers of deduction are practically miraculous” in the Silver Dagger–winning medieval mystery series (Booklist).

“Brother Cadfael sprang to life suddenly and unexpectedly when he was already approaching sixty, mature, experienced, fully armed and seventeen years tonsured.” So writes Ellis Peters in her introduction to A Rare Benedictine—three vintage tales of intrigue and treachery featuring the monastic sleuth who has become the best-loved ecclesiastical detective since Father Brown.

Although Cadfael has appeared in twenty novel-length chronicles, the story of his entry into the monastery at Shrewsbury has been known hitherto only to a few readers. Now his myriad fans can discover the chain of events that led him into the Benedictine Order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder at the Wedding: An addictive and gripping cozy mystery (A Miss Underhay Mystery Book 7) *




  








’Till death do us part may come sooner than they thought…

1934. Kitty Underhay steps out of the battered Rolls Royce and onto the gravelled driveway of Thurscomb Castle in deepest Yorkshire. She’s honoured to be a bridesmaid at her cousin Lucy’s wedding to the reluctant Lord Rupert Woodcomb, but as family and friends gather for welcome drinks, Kitty dodges intrusive questions about her own marital status by taking a stroll about the castle grounds. As she passes through the manicured gardens, a fatal shot rings out…

The valet, Evans, is dead. And Kitty can’t help but notice how rattled the man standing next to him seems. Could Rupert’s best man, The Right Honourable Alexander ‘Sandy’ Galsworthy, believe the speeding bullet was meant for him?

When she discovers that Sandy has been receiving blackmail notes, Kitty suspects that one of the assembled guests has plans to make good on their threats. The local constabulary won’t act on Kitty’s hunch, so, busy with her bridesmaid’s duties, she asks her beau, ex-army captain Matthew Bryant, to help.

The ceremony passes without a hitch. But when an anxious Sandy slips away during the dancing, Matt follows, only to make a hideous discovery: Sandy is dead, flattened on the terrace by some falling masonry.

Now the duo are sure that there is a murderer within the castle walls. But can they untangle Sandy’s final hours and catch this killer before they strike again, or will the wedding bells be replaced by a death knell for Kitty herself…?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cupids Curse (Zoe Donovan Mystery Book 4) *




  








Zoe Donovan is a cozy mystery series with enduring friendships, memorable characters, an enchanting setting, and a generous dollop of romance.

When Cupid comes to town it seems everyone’s relationship is in for a challenge. Not only does Zoe suspect that her dad’s new girlfriend is really a killer, but Zoe is the only one who believes that her soon-to- be evil stepmom is guilty of such a dastardly deed. Add that to the fact that Zak clearly has a secret, Jeremy’s baby mama is making his life as miserable as her pregnancy is making hers, Levi’s girlfriend Barbie is on a rampage, and Ellie is caught in a brotherly love triangle, and you have a Valentine’s Day disaster in the making. When Zoe finds not one but two dead bodies all bets are off as she works with her friends to uncover the truth before someone she loves falls victim to Cupid's Curse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Nursing Home Murder: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #3 *




  








For one unfortunate British politician, murder is the worst medicine: “An ingenious, logical, and sparkling tale.” —The New York Times

For Member of Parliament Sir Derek O’Callaghan, a simple visit to the hospital proves fatal. But as Inspector Alleyn will discover, any number of people had reason to help the gentleman to his just reward, including a sour surgeon, a besotted nurse, a resentful wife, and a cabinet full of political rivals, in this classic of detection by the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death and the Dancing Footman: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #11 *




  








This tale of murder at a snowed-in country house is a “constant puzzle to the end . . . alive with wit” (The New York Times).

The unspeakably wealthy (and generally unspeakable) Jonathan Royal has decided to throw a party and, just for fun, has studded the guest list with people who loathe one another. When a blizzard imprisons them all in Royal’s country house, murder ensues, and there are nearly as many suspects as there are potential victims. Eventually, Inspector Alleyn makes his way through the snow to put things right, in this classic whodunit by the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*LET ME GO (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 5) *




  








*A gripping mind-blowing mystery novel from multi-million-copy best-selling Author Willow Rose.*
What if a stranger told you that she believes your child is about to be killed?

What if that woman was an ex-FBI profiler with a disputable reputation?

Would you believe her?

Eva Rae Thomas is chasing down a vicious killer, but no one will believe he even exists.
If there are no unexplained dead bodies or missing persons, then how can there be a killer on the loose?

They don’t understand that the perfect murder is the one that doesn’t look like murder.

Can Eva Rae convince local law enforcement to help her with this case before the killer strikes once more?

Or will she have to take matters into her own hands – again?

LET ME GO is the fifth book in the Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Series and can be read as a standalone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Skeleton Dance (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 10) *




  








The French police call on the Skeleton Detective when a dog digs up some human bones: “Terrific” —Publishers Weekly

Les‑Eyzies‑de‑Tayac is known for three things: pâté de fois gras, truffles, and prehistoric remains. The little village, in fact, is the headquarters of the prestigious Institute de Préhistoire, which studies the abundant local fossils. But when a pet dog emerges from a nearby cave carrying parts of a human skeleton—by no means a fossilized one—Chief Inspector Lucien Anatole Joly puts in a call to his old friend, Gideon Oliver, the famed “Skeleton Detective.” Once Gideon arrives, murder piles on murder, puzzle on puzzle, and twist follows twist in a series of unexpected events that threaten to tear the once sober, dignified Institut apart. It takes a bizarre and startling forensic breakthrough by Gideon to bring to an end a trail of deception thirty‑five thousand years in the making.

Skeleton Dance is the 10th book in the Gideon Oliver Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sucker Punch (A Holly Hands Mystery—Book #2) *


Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  








SUCKER PUNCH is book #2 in the Holly Hands Mystery series, which begins with KNOCKOUT (Book #1). Fans of Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum and Jana DeLeon's Miss Fortune will find a new character to love in Holly Hands!

Holly Hands. 29. Single mom. Disgraced, former boxing pro. Repo woman.

Things seem like they may be looking up for Holly—until she is called into for her biggest job yet: to repo a mega-yacht.

It seems like an absurd task, made more absurd by the mega party she encounters on board. Yet Holly is up for anything.

But that doesn’t include dealing with a dead body. Or for having to solve yet another crime to keep herself out of jail.

Luckily, Holly has Lucky by her side—a neglected pit bull she found on the wrong side of a job, who refuses to leave her side—and who, like her, has nowhere to go but up. Together, maybe they can crawl their way out of the urban hell of their bad slice of Baltimore, where coming home at night is even more dangerous than going to work. Maybe Holly can manage to get her young daughter the medical treatment she desperately needs, and manage to get her out of her dangerous public school and into the private school of her dreams. Just maybe, she can fall in love with that private school Dad from the other side of town and start a whole new life.

Or maybe not.

Life has never been easy for Holly. And if the past few days are any indication, it’s about to get a whole lot worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Cold Killer: A BRAND NEW gripping crime thriller from Ross Greenwood for 2022 (The DI Barton Series Book 4) *




  








*It's hard to live when you think you deserve to die…*
When a tired old inmate is found dead in his cell, the prison is obligated to investigate and so DI Barton attends. The men he interviews have been convicted of some of the worst things a human being can do, but it appears likely that the death was due to natural causes.

When the house of the dead man is burgled and that crime is followed by a suspicious fire, Barton desperately needs to speak to his widow, but she’s nowhere to be found.

In the space of twenty-four hours, everyone he wants to talk to has vanished. Then he receives some post which makes him believe he could be the next to disappear.

Barton’s investigation goes full circle, through a series of brutal murders, back to the prison, and all signs are pointing to the fact that he’s made a terrible mistake.

There’s a violent killer on the loose, who wants everyone to learn that some people deserve to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Searchers *




  








A ripsnorting Western, as brashly entertaining as they come. Slambang! --The New York Times on John Ford's The Searchers

John Ford's The Searchers defined the spirit of America, influenced a generation of film makers, and was named the Greatest Western Movie of All Time by the American Film Institute in 2008. Now, the novel that gave birth to the film returns to print--a timeless work of vivid, raw western fiction and a no-holds-barred portrait of the real American frontier.

From the moment they left their homestead unguarded on that scorching Texas day, Martin Pauley and Amos Edwards became searchers. First they had to return to the decimated ranch, bury the bodies of their family, and confront the evil cunning of the Comanche who had slaughtered them. Then they set out in pursuit of missing Debbie Edwards. In the years that follow, Amos and Martin survive storms of nature and of men, seeking more than a missing girl, and more than revenge. Both are driven by secrets, guilt, love, and rage. Defying the dangers all around them, two men become a frontier legend, searching for the one moment, and the one last battle, that will finally set them free. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Unforgiven *




  








In this epic American novel, which served as the basis for the classic film directed by John Huston, a family is torn apart when an old enemy starts a vicious rumor that sets the range aflame.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stuff Every Man Should Know (Stuff You Should Know Book 2) *




  








This little gift book is packed with tips, tricks, and life hacks for the modern man.

With chapters on domestic life, personal appearance, etiquette and socializing, business and pleasure, love and relationships, and health and wellness, it’s the ultimate little black book for men of all ages. You’ll find all the answers in a concise but comprehensive pocket-sized package.

This handy reference guide features everything the modern man should know (but might not), including:

• How to Cast a Fishing Rod
• How to Open a Beer Bottle Without an Opener
• How to Ask for a Raise
• How to Start a Simple Skincare Routine
• How to Make Friends as an Adult
• How to Entertain Children

Plus wardrobe essentials, advice on car maintenance, how to start a conversation in five languages, exercise tips, grilling instructions, and much, much more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stuff Every American Should Know (Stuff You Should Know Book 10)*




  








This pocket-sized companion is filled with stuff every American should know.

Who played the first game of baseball? What's a bicameral congress? Where did Mount Rushmore come from? Who is Geronimo and who do we yell his name when we jump?

Stuff Every American Should Know answers these questions plus great information on the Declaration of Independence, fireworks, the first Thanksgiving, "The Star-Spangled Banner," assassination attempts on U.S. presidents, buffalo nickels, the Statue of Liberty, how to bake the perfect apple pie, and much, much more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Recipes Every College Student Should Know (Stuff You Should Know Book 20) *




  








A perfect gift for hungry dorm-dwellers, this must-have pocket guide will help students make and eat healthy snacks, meals, and other tasty bites.

Discover quick breakfasts to help you make it to class on time, backpack-friendly lunches, dormmate dinners for a crowd, study break snacks, and of course an infallible recipe for microwave mug cake—plus basic tools, terms, nutrition, budgeting guides, and safety tips for novice cooks. No matter if you’ve got a microwave and an electric kettle or a full-sized kitchen, this book will have you well-fed and back to studying (or video games) in no time. Recipes include:

• Breakfast Burritos
• Hummus and Veggie Wraps
• Healthy Avocado and Sunflower Seed Sandwich
• Bacon: Microwaved or Panfried
• Chocolate-Covered Popcorn
• And more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Worst-Case Scenario Survival Handbook *




  








The book that launched the ten-million-copy bestselling series—for “those with deep-seated fears about killer bees, quicksand, mountain lions and sharks” (USA Today).

Danger! It lurks at every corner. The pilot of the plane blacks out and it’s up to you to land the jet. What do you do? The Worst-Case Scenario Survival Handbook is here to help: jam-packed with how-to, hands-on, step-by-step, illustrated instructions on everything you need to know FAST—from defusing a bomb to delivering a baby in the back of a cab. Providing frightening and funny real information in the bestselling tradition of The Paranoid’s Pocket Guide and The Hypochondriac’s Handbook, this indispensable, indestructible, take-with-you-anywhere guide is the definitive handbook for those times when life takes a sudden turn for the worse. The essential companion for a perilous age. Because you never know . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*How to Pick Up Spares (Sports Fundamentals) *




  




.


How to Pick Up Spares breaks down 51 pin combinations and spare-shot setups for both right-handed and left-handed bowlers. It explains how to set up for the shot using a hook ball, aiming for the strike target, or using a plastic spare ball, which will give the bowler a straight shot. Each example has an accompanying art figure showing where the feet are set up on the lane and the path of the hook ball and straight ball.
The original content in this mini e-book will help you pick up spares more effectively. If you're also interested in developing your complete game, then complement How to Pick Up Spares with Michelle Mullen's Bowling Fundamentals, Second Edition (Human Kinetics, 2014), which provides comprehensive coverage on the equipment, techniques, lane play and spare-shooting strategies, and mental training necessary for success on the lanes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Looking for Spinoza: Joy, Sorrow, and the Feeling Brain *




  








A famed neuroscientist explores the emotions that make life worth living in “clear, accessible, and at times eloquent prose” (San Francisco Chronicle).

In the seventeenth century, the philosopher Spinoza examined the role emotion played in human survival and culture. Yet, the neurobiological roots of joy and sorrow remained a mystery. Today, we spend countless resources doctoring our feelings with alcohol, prescription drugs, health clubs, therapy, vacation retreats, and other sorts of consumption; yet the inner workings of our minds—what feelings are, how they work, and what they mean—are still largely an unexplored frontier.

Here, bestselling author and distinguished scientist Antonio Demasio concludes the groundbreaking trilogy he began with Descartes’ Error by drawing on his innovative research and experience with neurological patients to examine the cerebral processes of human emotion. With scientific expertise and “a flair for writing,” he navigates the neurology of feelings (The New York Review of Books).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Battles That Changed History: Epic Conflicts Explored and Explained*




  








Discover the stories behind more than 90 of the world's most significant battles in this lavishly illustrated history book.

The most important battles ever to take place are brought to life in the most spectacular way. From the brutal battle of Gettysburg to the epic air-sea battle of Midway, find out how fateful decisions led to glorious victories and crushing defeats.


Journey through the battlefields of history and follow the key developments of World War I, World War II, the Cold War and more in unprecedented visual detail. Using maps, paintings, artifacts and photographs, Battles That Changed History is a guided tour of every major conflict in history.

Explore the stories behind more than 90 important battles and discover how pivotal moments and tactical decisions have altered the course of history. From medieval clashes and great naval conflicts to the era of high-tech air battles, key campaigns are illustrated and analyzed in detail. Learn incredible facts about the weapons, armor, soldiers and military strategies behind some of the greatest battles ever.

This reference book includes profiles of famous military leaders like Alexander the Great, Napoleon and Rommel. See how kingdoms and empires have been won and lost on the battlefield. Go into the thick of combat at the Great Siege of Malta, the Battle of Stalingrad and the icy waters of Dunkirk. It is the ultimate guide to the history of military conflict.

Relive 3,000 Years of World-Changing Combat

This stunning coffee table book from DK Books is a visual treat for history buffs, old and young. It includes a foreword from award-winning writer, TV presenter and historian Sir Tony Robinson whose TV credits include Time Team, Blackadder and The Worst Jobs in History.

From the ancient world to the nuclear war, each chapter of this military history book brings the key battles of the era to life:

Before 1000CE: Includes Thermopylae and the Battle of Red Cliffs.
1000 - 1500: Includes the Battle of Agincourt and Fall of Constantinople.
1500 - 1700: Includes the Battle of Breitenfeld and Siege of Vienna.
1700 - 1900: Includes the Battle Waterloo and Gettysburg.
1900 - Present: Includes Dunkirk and Operation Desert Storm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*News for All the People: The Epic Story of Race and the American Media *




  








A new, sweeping narrative history of American news media that puts race at the center of the story

From the earliest colonial newspapers to the Internet age, America’s racial divisions have played a central role in the creation of the country’s media system, just as the media has contributed to—and every so often, combated—racial oppression. News for All the People reveals how racial segregation distorted the information Americans received from the mainstream media. It unearths numerous examples of how publishers and broadcasters actually fomented racial violence and discrimination through their coverage. And it chronicles the influence federal media policies exerted in such conflicts. It depicts the struggle of Black, Latino, Asian, and Native American journalists who fought to create a vibrant yet little-known alternative, democratic press, and then, beginning in the 1970s, forced open the doors of the major media companies.

Written in an exciting, story-driven style and replete with memorable portraits of journalists, both famous and obscure, News for All the People weaves back and forth between the corporate and government leaders who built our segregated media system—such as Herbert Hoover, whose Federal Radio Commission eagerly awarded a license to a notorious Ku Klux Klan organization in the nation’s capital—and those who rebelled against that system.

Based on years of original archival research and up-to-the-minute reporting and written by two veteran journalists and leading advocates for a more inclusive and democratic media system, News for All the People should become the standard history of American media.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gettysburg's Peach Orchard: Longstreet, Sickles, and the Bloody Fight for the "Commanding Ground" Along the Emmitsburg Road *




  








A “fascinating illumination of little-known accounts and personalities” by two experts on the Battle of Gettysburg (Civil War News).

The historiography of Gettysburg’s second day is usually dominated by the Union’s successful defense of Little Round Top—but the day’s most influential action occurred nearly one mile west along the Emmitsburg Road, in farmer Joseph Sherfy’s peach orchard. This is the first full-length study of this pivotal action.

On July 2, 1863, Confederate Gen. Robert E. Lee ordered skeptical subordinate Lt. Gen. James Longstreet to launch a massive assault against the Union left flank. The offensive was intended to seize the Peach Orchard and surrounding ground for use as an artillery position to support the ongoing attack. However, Union Maj. Gen. Daniel Sickles, a scheming former congressman from New York, misinterpreted his orders and occupied the orchard first.

What followed was some of Gettysburg’s bloodiest and most controversial fighting. General Sickles’s questionable advance forced Longstreet’s artillery and infantry to fight for every inch of ground to Cemetery Ridge. The Confederate attack crushed the Peach Orchard salient and other parts of the Union line, threatening the left flank of Maj. Gen. George Meade’s army. The command decisions made in and around the Sherfy property influenced actions on every part of the battlefield. The occupation of the high ground at the Peach Orchard helped General Lee rationalize ordering the tragic July 3 assault known as Pickett’s Charge.

This richly detailed study is based on scores of primary accounts and a deep understanding of the terrain. The authors, both Gettysburg Licensed Battlefield Guides, combine the military aspects of the fighting with human interest stories, in a balanced treatment of the bloody attack and defense of Gettysburg’s Peach Orchard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The First World War: A Complete History *




  








“A stunning achievement of research and storytelling” that weaves together the major fronts of WWI into a single, sweeping narrative (Publishers Weekly, starred review).

It was to be the war to end all wars, and it began at 11:15 on the morning of June 28, 1914, in an outpost of the Austro-Hungarian Empire called Sarajevo. It would officially end nearly five years later. Unofficially, however, it has never ended: Many of the horrors we live with today are rooted in the First World War.

The Great War left millions of civilians and soldiers maimed or dead. It also saw the creation of new technologies of destruction: tanks, planes, and submarines; machine guns and field artillery; poison gas and chemical warfare. It introduced U-boat packs and strategic bombing, unrestricted war on civilians and mistreatment of prisoners. But the war changed our world in far more fundamental ways than these.

In its wake, empires toppled, monarchies fell, and whole populations lost their national identities. As political systems and geographic boundaries were realigned, the social order shifted seismically. Manners and cultural norms; literature and the arts; education and class distinctions; all underwent a vast sea change.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ike the Soldier *




  








From the bestselling author of Plain Speaking and Lyndon comes this “vivid and consistently absorbing record of Dwight D. Eisenhower’s military career” (Kirkus Reviews).

Bringing together thousands of hours of interviews with the men and women who were closest to him, Merle Miller has constructed a revealing and personal biography of the man who would become the supreme commander. From his childhood in Kansas to West Point, World War I, and Europe where he led the Allied Forces to a hard-won victory in World War II, Ike the Soldier goes behind the historic battles and into the heart and mind of Ike Eisenhower.

Miller has crafted the defining biography on the life of the thirty-fourth president, bringing more depth to the man many thought they knew. His strained relationships with his father, brothers, and son are brought into focus; as well as his love affair with his wife Mamie, and his relationship with Kay Summersby—his driver turned companion and confidante during WWII.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Plots Against Hitler *




  








The first definitive account of the anti-Nazi underground in Germany: “Superb” (Publishers Weekly).

In 1933, Adolf Hitler became chancellor of Germany. A year later, all political parties but the Nazis had been outlawed, freedom of the press was but a memory, and Hitler’s dominance seemed complete. Yet over the next few years, an unlikely cadre of conspirators emerged—schoolteachers, politicians, theologians, even a carpenter—who would try repeatedly to end the Führer’s genocidal reign. This dramatic account is history at its most suspenseful, revealing the full story of those noble, ingenious, but ultimately failed efforts.

Orbach’s fresh research offers profound new insight into the conspirators’ methods, motivations, fears, and hopes. We’ve had no idea until now how close they came—several times—to succeeding. The Plots Against Hitler fundamentally alters our view of World War II and sheds bright—even redemptive—light on its darkest days.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dressmakers of Auschwitz: The True Story of the Women Who Sewed to Survive *




  







A powerful chronicle of the women who used their sewing skills to survive the Holocaust, stitching beautiful clothes at an extraordinary fashion workshop created within one of the most notorious WWII death camps. 

At the height of the Holocaust twenty-five young inmates of the infamous Auschwitz-Birkenau concentration camp—mainly Jewish women and girls—were selected to design, cut, and sew beautiful fashions for elite Nazi women in a dedicated salon. It was work that they hoped would spare them from the gas chambers.

This fashion workshop—called the Upper Tailoring Studio—was established by Hedwig Höss, the camp commandant’s wife, and patronized by the wives of SS guards and officers. Here, the dressmakers produced high-quality garments for SS social functions in Auschwitz, and for ladies from Nazi Berlin’s upper crust. 

Drawing on diverse sources—including interviews with the last surviving seamstress—The Dressmakers of Auschwitz follows the fates of these brave women. Their bonds of family and friendship not only helped them endure persecution, but also to play their part in camp resistance. Weaving the dressmakers’ remarkable experiences within the context of Nazi policies for plunder and exploitation, historian Lucy Adlington exposes the greed, cruelty, and hypocrisy of the Third Reich and offers a fresh look at a little-known chapter of World War II and the Holocaust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Stand of Fox Company: A True Story of U.S. Marines in Combat*




  








“The authors of the bestselling Halsey’s Typhoon do a fine job recounting one brutal, small-unit action during the Korean War’s darkest moment.” —Publishers Weekly

November 1950, the Korean Peninsula. After General MacArthur ignores Mao’s warnings and pushes his UN forces deeper into North Korea, his 10,000 First Division Marines find themselves surrounded and hopelessly outnumbered by 100,000 Chinese soldiers near the Chosin Reservoir. Their only chance for survival is to fight their way south through the Toktong Pass, a narrow gorge that will need to be held open at all costs. The mission is handed to Captain William Barber and the 234 Marines of Fox Company, a courageous but undermanned unit of the First Marines. Barber and his men climb seven miles of frozen terrain to a rocky promontory overlooking the pass, where they will endure four days and five nights of nearly continuous Chinese attempts to take Fox Hill. Amid the relentless violence, three-quarters of Fox’s Marines are killed, wounded, or captured. Just when it looks like they will be overrun, Lt. Colonel Raymond Davis, a fearless Marine officer who is fighting south from Chosin, volunteers to lead a daring mission that will seek to cut a hole in the Chinese lines and relieve the men of Fox. This is a fast-paced and gripping account of heroism in the face of impossible odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/21/22.

Currently $2.

*Operation Banner: The British Army in Northern Ireland, 1969 – 2007 *




  







The book opens by setting the historic backdrop to The Troubles.In summer 1969 the annual Loyalist marching season sparked violence in Londonderry which spread rapidly. After three days of violence the British Government deployed troops in support of the Royal Ulster Constabulary. Initially the Catholic community welcomed the Armys presence but this was to change over the years.The first soldier was killed in 1971 and a further 48 died that year. January 30 1972 Bloody Sunday galvanized IRA recruitment and the British Embassy was burnt in Dublin. The Official IRA bombed Aldershot HQ of the Parachute Regiment and in August 1972 the Army launched Op MOTORMAN to clear No Go areas. Internment followed and the Province was firmly in the grip of sectarian violence. The next 30 years saw a remorseless counter-terrorist campaign which deeply affected the lives of all the people of Northern Ireland and several generation of the British Army.The Peace Process ground on for over ten years but the campaign formally ended in 2007 with the establishment of hitherto unimaginable power sharing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/22/22.

Currently $2.

*Red Mars (Mars Trilogy Book 1) *




  








Winner of the Nebula Award for Best Novel • Discover the novel that launched one of science fiction’s most beloved, acclaimed, and awarded trilogies: Kim Stanley Robinson’s masterly near-future chronicle of interplanetary colonization.

“A staggering book . . . the best novel on the colonization of Mars that has ever been written.”—Arthur C. Clarke

For centuries, the barren, desolate landscape of the red planet has beckoned to humankind. Now a group of one hundred colonists begins a mission whose ultimate goal is to transform Mars into a more Earthlike planet. They will place giant satellite mirrors in Martian orbit to reflect light onto its surface. Black dust sprinkled on the polar caps will capture warmth and melt the ice. And massive tunnels drilled into the mantle will create stupendous vents of hot gases. But despite these ambitious goals, there are some who would fight to the death to prevent Mars from ever being changed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ritualist (The Completionist Chronicles Book 1) *




  








A game that puts all others to shame. Magic that has been banned from the world. A man willing to learn no matter the cost.

The decision to start a new life is never an easy one, but for Joe the transition was far from figurative. Becoming a permanent addition to a game world, it doesn't take long to learn that people with his abilities are actively hunted. In fact, if the wrong people gained knowledge of what he was capable of, assassins would appear in droves.

In his pursuit of power, Joe fights alongside his team, completes quests, and delves into the mysteries of his class, which he quickly discovers can only be practiced in secret. Ultimately, his goal is to complete every mission, master every ability, and learn all of the world's secrets.

All he has to do is survive long enough to make that happen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sixteen Ways to Defend a Walled City (The Siege Book 1) *




  








K. J. Parker's new novel is the remarkable tale of the siege of a walled city, and the even more remarkable man who had to defend it.

A siege is approaching, and the city has little time to prepare. The people have no food and no weapons, and the enemy has sworn to slaughter them all.

To save the city will take a miracle, but what it has is Orhan. A colonel of engineers, Orhan has far more experience with bridge-building than battles, is a cheat and a liar, and has a serious problem with authority. He is, in other words, perfect for the job.

Sixteen Ways To Defend a Walled City is the story of Orhan, son of Siyyah Doctus Felix Praeclarissimus, and his history of the Great Siege, written down so that the deeds and sufferings of great men may never be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Vineyard at Painted Moon: A Novel *




  








"In true Susan Mallery fashion, strong female characters, friendship, and family are at the center of THE VINEYARD AT PAINTED MOON. You're sure to laugh and cry along the journey and delight in the happy ending."—Robyn Carr, #1 New York Times bestselling author of Virgin River

“The Vineyard at Painted Moon feels like a story about courage—about making hard choices so that you can live an authentic life.”—Katherine Center, New York Times bestselling author of What You Wish For

Step into the vineyard with Susan Mallery’s most irresistible novel yet, as one woman searches for the perfect blend of love, family and wine.

Mackenzie Dienes seems to have it all—a beautiful home, close friends and a successful career as an elite winemaker with the family winery. There’s just one problem—it’s not her family, it’s her husband’s. In fact, everything in her life is tied to him—his mother is the closest thing to a mom that she’s ever had, their home is on the family compound, his sister is her best friend. So when she and her husband admit their marriage is over, her pain goes beyond heartbreak. She’s on the brink of losing everything. Her job, her home, her friends and, worst of all, her family.

Staying is an option. She can continue to work at the winery, be friends with her mother-in-law, hug her nieces and nephews—but as an employee, nothing more. Or she can surrender every piece of her heart in order to build a legacy of her own. If she can dare to let go of the life she thought she wanted, she might discover something even more beautiful waiting for her beneath a painted moon.

Don't miss The Summer Getaway by Susan Mallerywhere one woman discovers the beauty in chaos in a poignant and heartwarming story about the threads that hold family together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Across That Bridge: Life Lessons and a Vision for Change *




  








Winner of the NAACP Image Award for Outstanding Literary Work/Biography.

In Across That Bridge, Congressman John Lewis draws from his experience as a prominent leader of the Civil Rights Movement to offer timeless wisdom, poignant recollections, and powerful principles for anyone interested in challenging injustices and inspiring real change toward a freer, more peaceful society.

The Civil Rights Movement gave rise to the protest culture we know today, and the experiences of leaders like Congressman Lewis, a close confidant to Martin Luther King, Jr., have never been more relevant. Despite more than forty arrests, physical attacks, and serious injuries, John Lewis has remained a devoted advocate of the discipline and philosophy of nonviolence. Now, in an era in which the protest culture he helped forge has resurfaced as a force for change, Lewis' insights have never been more relevant. In this heartfelt book, Lewis explores the contributions that each generation must make to achieve change.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cereal Murders (Goldy Schulz Book 3) *




  








Thanks to her recent adventures in Dying for Chocolate, Goldy Bear, the premier caterer of Aspen Meadow, Colorado, is no stranger to violence--or sudden death. But when she agrees to cater the first College Advisory Dinner for Seniors and Parents at the exclusive Elk Park Preparatory School, the last thing she expects to find at the end of the evening is the battered body of the school valedictorian.

Who could have killed Keith Andrews, and why? Goldy's hungry for some answers--and not just because she found the corpse. Her young son, Arch, a student at Elk Park Prep, has become a target for some not-so-funny pranks, while her eighteen-year-old live-in helper, Julian, has become a prime suspect in the Andrews boy's murder.

As her investigation intensifies, Goldy's anxiety level rises faster than homemade doughnuts. . .as she turns up evidence that suggests that Keith knew more than enough to blow the lid off some very unscholarly secrets. And then, as her search rattles one skeleton too many, Goldy learns a crucial fact: a little knowledge about a killer can be a deadly thing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Riviera Gold: A novel of suspense featuring Mary Russell and Sherlock Holmes *




  








Mary Russell and Sherlock Holmes turn the Riviera upside down to crack their most captivating case yet in the New York Times bestselling series that Lee Child called “the most sustained feat of imagination in mystery fiction today.”

It’s summertime on the Riviera, and the Jazz Age has come to France’s once-sleepy beaches. From their music-filled terraces, American expatriates gaze along the coastline at the lights of Monte Carlo, where fortunes are won, lost, stolen, and sometimes hidden away. When Mary Russell and Sherlock Holmes arrive, they find their partnership pulled between youthful pleasures and old sins, hot sun and cool jazz, new affections and enduring loyalties.

Russell falls into easy friendship with an enthralling American couple, Sara and Gerald Murphy, whose golden life on the Riviera has begun to attract famous writers and artists—and some of the scoundrels linked with Monte Carlo’s underworld. The Murphy set will go on to inspire everyone from F. Scott Fitzgerald to Pablo Picasso, but in this summer of 1925, their importance for Russell lies in one of their circle’s recent additions: the Holmeses’ former housekeeper, Mrs. Hudson, who hasn’t been seen since she fled England under a cloud of false murder accusations.

When a beautiful young man is found dead in Mrs. Hudson’s front room, she becomes the prime suspect in yet another murder. Russell is certain of Mrs. Hudson’s innocence; Holmes is not. But the old woman’s colorful past has been a source of tension between them before, and now the dangerous players who control Monte Carlo’s gilded casinos may stop at nothing to keep the pair away from what Mrs. Hudson’s youthful history could bring to light.

The Riviera is a place where treasure can be false, where love can destroy, and where life, as Mary Russell and Sherlock Holmes will discover, can be cheap—even when it is made of solid gold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death in a Strange Country (Commissario Brunetti Book 2) *




  








The New York Times–bestselling series continues with the murder of an American soldier in Venice: “This is definitely an author to watch (Kirkus Reviews).

Early one morning, Commissario Guido Brunetti of the Venice police confronts a grisly sight when the body of a young man is fished out of a fetid canal. All clues point to a violent mugging, but for Brunetti the motive of robbery seems altogether too convenient. When something discovered in the victim’s apartment suggests the existence of a high-level conspiracy, Brunetti becomes convinced that somebody, somewhere, is taking great pains to provide a ready-made solution to the crime.

Rich with atmosphere and marvelous plotting, Death in a Strange Country is a superb novel in Donna Leon’s chilling Venetian mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fifth Woman (Kurt Wallander Mystery Book 6) *




  








From the #1 international-bestselling master of Scandinavian noir: a “marvelously told mystery” of murder in Sweden and corruption in Africa (Austin American-Statesman).

In an African convent, four nuns and an unidentified fifth woman are found with their throats slit. The local police do little to investigate . . . and cover up the unknown woman’s death. A year later in Sweden, Holger Eriksson, a retired car dealer and birdwatcher, is skewered to death after falling into a pit of carefully sharpened bamboo poles. Soon after, the body of a missing florist is discovered strangled and tied to a tree. Baffled and appalled by the crimes, the only clues Inspector Kurt Wallander has to go on are a skull, a diary, and a photo of three men.

What ensues is a complex, meticulously plotted investigation that will push the detective to his limits. The key is the unsolved killing of the fifth woman in Africa—who was she, and what did she have to do with the brutal deaths of two seemingly innocent men? Are more victims in danger? The answers will lead Wallander to question everything he thought he knew about the psychology of murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Snowdonia Killings: A Snowdonia Murder Mystery Book 1 (A DI Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller) *




  








Starting a new life in Snowdonia was always DI Ruth Hunter's dream. Until a twisted killer turned it into her worst nightmare. 

Detective Inspector Ruth Hunter lives with the pain of her partner’s mysterious and unsolved disappearance. About to hit fifty, the veteran police officer trades in the crime-ridden streets of London for a more peaceful life in rural North Wales. But Ruth has barely settled into her new position in North Wales Police, when the body of a brutally murdered woman is discovered…with strange symbols carved into her skin. Teaming up with an obstinate deputy, Ruth struggles to eliminate anyone from a long line of suspects. When another slain victim is discovered with the same cryptic markings, she’s forced to re-think the investigation.

Has Ruth got what it takes to solve the case before the murderer attacks again?

The Snowdonia Killings is the first book in the DI Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller series and set against the majestic backdrop of Snowdonia, a timeless land of Arthurian legend, folklore and myth. If you like dark police procedurals, psychologically complex characters, and shocking twists, then you’ll love Simon McCleave’s pulse-pounding debut novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Harlech Beach Killings: A Snowdonia Murder Mystery Book 2 (A DI Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller) *




  








"WOW! Couldn't put this page turner down. And the twist! I read this in one day." Amazon Reviewer 5 STARS
"Another fantastically crafted piece of crime fiction. Gripping, full of twists. This author is quickly becoming one of my favourites in this genre. Highly recommended.' Amazon Reviewer 5STARS
A murdered millionaire. A violent drug operation. Can a detective with a haunted past stop the next assassination?

Detective Inspector Ruth Hunter is still struggling to deal with her stress. So when the body of a businessman washes up on a secluded North Wales shore, the former London cop is anxious to prove she can lead the local investigative team and nail the killer. But as she digs into the dead millionaire’s business affairs, DI Hunter discovers a disturbing link to an infamous Liverpudlian drug lord…

Tracking down clues alongside a hot-headed partner, she worries his private vendetta could seriously jeopardize bringing the gangster to justice. And between botched raids, tight-lipped suspects, and a slew of cold case murders, she’s sure the criminal mastermind must have corrupt players in his pocket...

Can Hunter take down the mobster before he orders a highly personal hit?

The Harlech Beach Killings is the second book in the suspenseful Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller series. If you like chilling police procedurals, true-to-life characters, and psychological twists, then you’ll love Simon McCleave’s page-turning thrill ride.A murdered millionaire. A violent drug operation. Can a detective with a haunted past stop the next assassination?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Dee Valley Killings: A Snowdonia Murder Mystery Book 3 (A DI Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller) *












*A twisted serial killer. A deadly game of cat and mouse. Can DI Ruth Hunter catch a crazed psychopath who seems intent on destroying her life?*


DI Ruth Hunter hopes that settling in Snowdonia with will melt away the grief of a missing partner. Burying herself in her work, she senses that her current missing persons case isn't all that it seems. When a man's body turns up torn to pieces, Ruth realises that she is now tracking a deadly serial killer.

Working with her fiercely patriotic Welsh partner, DI Hunter soon has a prime suspect in her sights - although he seems to always be one step ahead of them. When the killer begins to claim a personal connection to her, Ruth fears a grisly end to her and her family.

'The Dee Valley Killings' is the third book in the acclaimed DI Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller series. If you like dark, psychologically complex characters and a gripping rollercoaster of a plot, then this book is for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Devil's Cliff Killings: A Snowdonia Murder Mystery Book 4 (A DI Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller) *




  








*A missing teenager. A web of prison corruption and human trafficking. Can DI Ruth Hunter blow the lid off the case in time to save a sixteen year old girl?*

Detective Inspector Ruth Hunter has resolved to put the grief of her missing partner behind her and continue to make a life away from London in Snowdonia. When a sixteen year old girl, Rosie, mysteriously vanishes, the case brings up unresolved issues from the past for Ruth.

Ruth realises that the key to Rosie’s disappearance might lie within a violent battle for control of a local prison. As they race against the clock, Ruth, and her sidekick DS Nick Evans, begin to uncover slavery, intimidation and bribery, only to find that the repercussions of the investigation damage those they are closest to. 

The Devil’s Cliff Killings is the fourth book in the suspenseful Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller series. If you like chilling police procedurals, true-to-life characters, and psychological twists, then you’ll love Simon McCleave’s page-turning thrill ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Berwyn River Killings: A Snowdonia Murder Mystery Book 5 (A DI Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller) *




  








*A double suicide. A dark investigation into historic abuse. Can DI Ruth Hunter link the present killings to secrets of the past before the killer strikes again?*
Detective Inspector Ruth Hunter has resolved to put her past life in London behind her. So when two seemingly routine suicides start to look suspicious, Ruth is keen to throw herself into a new investigation, lead her CID team and solve what appears to be a complex case. However, as the former London detective digs into the past of the victims’ lives, she uncovers a dark web of abuse within the music industry.

Tracking down clues alongside her hot-headed partner DS Nick Evans, Ruth becomes increasingly frustrated by an investigation where there is no obvious prime suspect. It’s not until there is a shocking twist, that Ruth and her team are able to put the pieces together of a baffling case. Can she track down the killer before they disappear for good…? 

*The Berwyn River Killings is the fifth book in the gripping Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller series. If you like chilling police procedurals, true-to-life characters, and psychological twists, then you’ll love Simon McCleave’s page-turner.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Grave Mistake (Roderick Alleyn Book 30) *




  








A fancy hotel plays host to homicide in a “jubilant” novel by “a peerless practitioner of the slightly surreal, English-village comedy-mystery” (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).

Sybil Foster lives the sort of little English village that is home mostly to the very rich and the servants who make their lives delightful. But Sybil Foster’s life is not delightful, even if she does have an extremely talented gardener. Exhausted from her various family stresses—a daughter, for instance, who wants to marry a man without a title!—Sybil takes herself off to a local hotel that specializes in soothing shattered nerves. When she’s killed, Inspector Alleyn has a real puzzler on his hands: Yes, she was silly, snobbish, and irritating. But if that were enough motive for murder, half of England would be six feet under . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*Pork Pie Pandemonium: Albert Smith's Culinary Capers Recipe 1*




  








Baking. It can get a guy killed.

‘When Steve Higgs writes, he hits it out of the park. I find myself laughing out loud and often.’

When a retired detective superintendent chooses to take a culinary tour of the British Isles, he hopes to find tasty treats and delicious bakes …

… what he finds is a clue to a crime in the ingredients for his pork pie.

His dog, Rex Harrison, an ex-police dog fired for having a bad attitude, cannot understand why the humans are struggling to solve the mystery. He can already smell the answer – it’s right before their noses.

He’ll pitch in to help his human and the shop owner’s teenage daughter as the trio set out to save the shop from closure. Is the rival pork pie shop across the street to blame? Or is there something far more sinister going on?

One thing is for sure, what started out as a bit of fun, is getting deadlier by the hour, and they’d better work out what the dog knows soon or it could be curtains for them all.‘

This series has it all; everything I want in a story and series ... humour, suspense, and colourful characters. It’s one of my top all-time favourite series.’

This series of books contain no cussing and no graphic descriptions of violence or bedroom activities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Out of Bounds (Karen Pirie Books Book 4) *




  








Forensic evidence leads to places a Scottish cop never expected in “a thriller as steely and superlative as its heroine” (O, The Oprah Magazine).

When a teenage joyrider crashes a stolen car and ends up in a coma, a routine DNA test reveals a connection to an unsolved murder from twenty-two years before. Finding the answer to the cold case should be straightforward. But it’s as twisted as the DNA helix itself.

Meanwhile, Inspector Karen Pirie finds herself irresistibly drawn to another mystery that she has no business investigating, a mystery that has its roots in a terrorist bombing two decades ago. And again, she finds that nothing is as it seems.

From a Diamond Dagger Award-winning author, Out of Bounds is a riveting cold case novel starring detective Karen Pirie, who’s been described by the Associated Press as “a formidable character worthy of her own series.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Case of the Murderous Dr. Cream: The Hunt for a Victorian Era Serial Killer *




  








“Jobb’s excellent storytelling makes the book a pleasure to read.” —The New York Times Book Review

”When a doctor does go wrong he is the first of criminals,” Sherlock Holmes observed during one of his most baffling investigations. “He has nerve and he has knowledge.” In the span of fifteen years, Dr. Thomas Neill Cream murdered as many as ten people in the United States, Britain, and Canada, a death toll with almost no precedent. Poison was his weapon of choice. Largely forgotten today, this villain was as brazen as the notorious Jack the Ripper.

Structured around the doctor’s London murder trial in 1892, when he was finally brought to justice, The Case of the Murderous Dr. Cream exposes the blind trust given to medical practitioners, as well as the flawed detection methods, bungled investigations, corrupt officials, and stifling morality of Victorian society that allowed Dr. Cream to prey on vulnerable and desperate women, many of whom had turned to him for medical help.

Dean Jobb transports readers to the late nineteenth century as Scotland Yard traces Dr. Cream’s life through Canada and Chicago and finally to London, where new investigative tools called forensics were just coming into use, even as most police departments still scoffed at using science to solve crimes. But then, most investigators could hardly imagine that serial killers existed—the term was unknown. As the Chicago Tribune wrote, Dr. Cream’s crimes marked the emergence of a new breed of killer: one who operated without motive or remorse, who “murdered simply for the sake of murder.” For fans of Erik Larson’s The Devil in the White City, all things Sherlock Holmes, or the podcast My Favorite Murder, The Case of the Murderous Dr. Cream is an unforgettable true crime story from a master of the genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Point Blank (Sisterhood Book 26)*




  








A mysterious martial artist strikes at the heart of the Sisterhood in an action-packed thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling author.

The women of Fern Michaels’ bestselling Sisterhood series are beloved for bringing justice to strangers in need. And when one of their own needs help, that loyalty and commitment goes double . . . 

When Yoko Wong’s partner, Harry, receives a phone call from an old schoolmate in China, he finds out that his daughter, Lily, is missing from the Shaolin temple where she is now a student.

Finding Lily is a top priority, and the Sisterhood and their allies come up with a way for the group to travel to China. They’ll go to Macau, nicknamed “the Monte Carlo of the Orient,” on the pretext of opening a casino there. But what will they find once they reach their destination? Can they hope to rescue Lily when the enemy has the home advantage . . . and the will to kill? The odds are stacked against them, but when the Sisterhood is involved, you can always bet on the underdog . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*In the Ground (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 14) *




  








In the brand-new pulse-pounding mystery from a #1 Amazon Bestselling author, David Wolf faces a disturbing case unearthed in the far reaches of the county.

When diggers at a high altitude surface mine exhume the corpse of one of their workers, the Sluice-Byron SD is called to the scene. Upon arrival, detectives find answers are hard to come by, but one thing’s for certain—they are looking at murder.

David Wolf, now acting interim sheriff, is finding this second time around running the show less desirable than the last, so when a spot opens up in the investigation he wastes no time jumping into the action.

The case pulls Wolf and his team to the outlying town of Dredge, Colorado, and to an unknown satellite deputy named Piper Cain. As the case heats up, Cain manages to crack her own way into the case, and just maybe into Wolf’s life.

But danger lurks beneath the surface in these far outreaches of the county, and Wolf will learn those responsible for the death are willing to go all the way to keep their secret buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Sanctuary: The utterly addictive new thriller from the bestselling author of The Perfect Father *




  








Four pregnant women. Three nights of pampering at an exclusive yoga retreat. One too many deadly secrets . . .

On a remote farm in the deepest Devonshire countryside, four pregnant women arrive at an exclusive yoga retreat for a five-star weekend of prenatal pampering. The location is idyllic.

Their host, Selina, is eager to teach them all she knows about pregnancy and motherhood. But, like Selina, each of the women has a secret.

And secrets can be deadly . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*Bad Blood (Violet Darger FBI Mystery Thriller Book 4) *




  








The body slumps over the steering wheel. Pools of blood going tacky on the dash. Two shots to the back of the head.

A mafia-style hit in a small town.

Special Agent Violet Darger must make sense of this savagery. Figure out how brutality like this could happen in rural Michigan.

The victim had been living the American dream. A small-business owner who built a construction empire. Started a family. Coached youth hockey. He seemed to have it all.

But his surface life didn’t tell the full story.

He carried dark secrets to the grave. Left clues which offer more questions than answers, clues that seem to lead Darger to Detroit.

In the city, she finds despair. Corruption. Decay.

Blocks of vacant buildings line the streets. Crumbling. Caving in. It resembles ancient ruins more than a modern American city. Concrete caverns waiting to be explored.

And there, among the rubble, she gets swept up in the hunt for a notorious hit man.

He kills for profit. Navigates the brutal world of organized crime. Harbors secrets of his own, albeit domestic ones.

He holds the answers to all of Darger’s questions, but only if she can catch him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mrs. Rochester's Ghost: A Thriller*




  








In a modern and twisty retelling of Jane Eyre, a young woman must question everything she thinks she knows about love, loyalty, and murder.

Jane has lost everything: job, mother, relationship, even her home. A friend calls to offer an unusual deal—a cottage above the crashing surf of Big Sur on the estate of his employer, Evan Rochester. In return, Jane will tutor his teenage daughter. She accepts.

But nothing is quite as it seems at the Rochester estate. Though he’s been accused of murdering his glamorous and troubled wife, Evan Rochester insists she drowned herself. Jane is skeptical, but she still finds herself falling for the brilliant and secretive entrepreneur and growing close to his daughter.

And yet her deepening feelings for Evan can’t disguise dark suspicions aroused when a ghostly presence repeatedly appears in the night’s mist and fog. Jane embarks on an intense search for answers and uncovers evidence that soon puts Evan’s innocence into question. She’s determined to discover what really happened that fateful night, but what will the truth cost her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Love and War: Part Two of the Epic "North and South" Trilogy (The North and South Trilogy Book 2) *




  








The Main and Hazard families clash on and off the Civil War’s battlefields as they grapple with the violent realities of a divided nation

America’s master storyteller continues his reign with Love and War, a story steeped in passion and betrayal. With the Confederate and Union armies furiously fighting, the once-steadfast bond between the Main and Hazard families continues to be tested. From opposite sides of the conflict, they face heartache and triumph on the frontlines as they fight for the future of the nation and their loved ones. With his impeccable research and unfailing devotion to the historical record, John Jakes offers his most enthralling and enduring tale yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Heaven and Hell: Part Three of the Epic "North and South" Trilogy (The North and South Trilogy Book 3)*




  








The searing conclusion to the North and South Trilogy brings the battle between the Mains and Hazards—and Confederate and Union armies—to a brilliantly satisfying end

The last days of the Civil War bring no peace for the Main and Hazard families. As the Mains’ South smolders in the ruins of defeat, the Hazards’ North pushes blindly for relentless industrial progress. Both the nation and the families’ long-standing bond hover on the brink of destruction. In the series’ epic conclusion, Jakes expertly blends personal conflict with historical events, crafting a haunting page-turner about America’s constant change and unyielding hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Chains of Command *




  








The best military adventure writer in the country today. —Clive Cussler

A superb storyteller. —W.E.B. Griffin


Hardliners gain control of Russia and motion to retake Ukraine. After detonating an atomic device in Ukraine, the United States flies in a fleet of F-111 combat planes for support – including some of the first women to fly in combat, who have something to prove.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The World War II Trilogy: From Here to Eternity, The Thin Red Line, and Whistle *




  








Three classic World War II novels in one collection, including the National Book Award winner From Here to Eternity.

An army base at Pearl Harbor. The jungles of Guadalcanal. A veterans hospital on the home front. Inspired by his own experiences in the US Army, author James Jones’s World War II Trilogy stands as one of the most significant achievements in war literature. This compilation includes:

From Here to Eternity
Pearl Harbor, 1941. A challenging young private is transferred to a unit where the commander is determined to make his life hell. This edition includes scenes and dialogue censored for the novel’s original publication. A true classic, From Here to Eternity was made into an Academy Award–winning film and a television mini-series, as well as adapted for the stage.

The Thin Red Line
The invasion of Guadalcanal ignites a six-month battle for two thousand square miles of jungle and sand. But the soldiers of Charlie Company are not of the heroic mold. The unit’s captain is too intelligent and sensitive for the job, his first sergeant is half mad, and the enlisted men begin the campaign gripped by cowardice. This searing portrait of jungle combat has been adapted twice for feature films.

Whistle
After a long journey across the Pacific, a ship finally lands on American soil. For the soldiers’ loved ones, it’s a celebration. But on board, hundreds of men are broken and haunted, survivors of the battle to wrest the South Seas from the Japanese Empire. Though on their way to heal in a Tennessee hospital, their road to recovery will take far more than mending physical wounds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Face of Deception: The first Eve Duncan novel *




  








An unidentified skull...

A trail of terrifying secrets...

And a woman whose talented hands could reveal the shocking truth...

As a forensic sculptor, Eve Duncan helps identify the dead from their skulls. Her own daughter murdered and her body never found, the job is Eve's way of coming to terms with her personal nightmare. But more terror lies ahead when she accepts work from billionaire John Logan. Beneath her gifted hands a face emerges from the skull he has given her to reconstruct—a face no one was ever meant to see. Now Eve is trapped in a frightening web of murder and deceit. Powerful enemies are determined to cover up the truth, and they will make certain that truth goes to the grave...even if Eve gets buried with it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The James Ryker Series Books One to Five: The Red Cobra, The Black Hornet, The Silver Wolf, The Green Viper, and The White Scorpion *




  








Now in one ebook volume: All five thrillers in the internationally bestselling series that is “a must read for fans of Lee Child and Robert Ludlum” (Chelle’s Book Reviews).

The author of the Enemy series, Sleeper 13, and the DI Dani Stephens series delivers fast-paced, globe-trotting thrillers full of breathless action featuring secret agent James Ryker.

The Red Cobra
Ryker thought he had started a new life away from the chaos and violence. But when the fingerprints of a murdered woman in Spain match those of an infamous female assassin, he’s drawn back into the game.

The Black Hornet
What would you do if the love of your life vanished without a trace? If you’re ex-intelligence agent James Ryker you search for the answers whatever the cost, however much blood and sacrifice it takes . . .

The Silver Wolf
Still tormented by the disappearance of his wife, ex-intelligence agent James Ryker sets out on a personal mission of revenge, prepared to go to any lengths in search of the truth. Ryker wants blood, and one way or another he’ll get it.

The Green Viper
Ryker receives a coded message through a secret drop point, a means of communication known only to him and one other person. The problem is, that person is his ex-boss, Mackie . . . and he’s already dead.

The White Scorpion
Assigned to join a crew of elite security personnel in Africa, Ryker’s mission objective is to protect British interests in the region. To that end, he must infiltrate the close protection team of the government of Chabon, a country with a dark and violent past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Firewalk (Rachel Hatch Book 5) *




  








Starting over is never easy.
For Hatch, nothing ever is.
Seeking a connection to her past,
Hatch crosses paths with a girl in need.
And she'll risk everything to save her.

In the most intense novel to date, ex-military police officer Rachel Hatch faces off with a criminal enterprise trafficking girls. Hatch can't look the other way and is called by her code of justice to seek resolution. With her back against the wall and innocent lives held in the balance, Hatch does what she does best and brings the fight to the enemy. Only this enemy is unlike any she's ever faced. 

And she'll have to walk through fire if she plans to come out alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Unmasked (Blake Brier Thrillers Book 1) *




  








Driven by a Promise.
Haunted by Regret.
They never saw him coming.

The first book in a riveting new thriller series by Wall Street Journal and USA Today bestseller L.T. Ryan, with former Detective Gregory Scott, Unmasked is a gripping thriller, loaded with twists, suspense and non-stop action.

"If Lee Child's Jack Reacher was an expert computer hacker, he'd be Blake Brier."

A heinous crime leads the FBI in search of answers.
Blake Brier finds himself sucked back into the life he left behind.
Blake grows more entangled in the plot of a hacktivist group turned terrorist organization.
And when it becomes personal, Blake will stop at nothing to find the truth.

Fans of Tom Clancy, Vince Flynn, Robert Ludlum, David Baldacci, and Lee Child will love L.T. Ryan's Blake Brier thriller series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Without Remorse (John Clark Novel, A Book 1) *




  








NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE STARRING MICHAEL B. JORDAN—WATCH NOW ON PRIME VIDEO!

From Tom Clancy, the celebrated author of the Jack Ryan series, comes the #1 New York Times bestseller that puts CIA operative John Clark front and center....

His code name is Mr. Clark. His work for the CIA is brilliant, cold-blooded and efficient...But who is he really?

In a harrowing tour de force, Tom Clancy shows how an ordinary man named John Kelly crossed the lines of justice and morality to become the CIA legend, Mr. Clark.

It is an unforgettable journey into the heart of darkness. Without mercy. Without guilt. Without remorse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Oliver Sacks: The Last Interview: And Other Conversations (The Last Interview Series) *




  








An extraordinary collection of interviews with the beloved doctor and author, whose research and books inspired generations of readers.

Oliver Sacks—called "the poet laureate of medicine" by the New York Times—illuminated the mysteries of the brain for a wide audience in a series of richly acclaimed books, including Awakenings and The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat, and numerous New Yorker articles.

In this collection of interviews, Sacks is at his most candid and disarming, rich with insights about his life and work. Any reader of Sacks will find in this book an entirely new way of looking at a brilliant writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Edge of Physics: A Journey to Earth's Extremes to Unlock the Secrets of the Universe *




  








A tour of the exotic and remote outposts where scientists seek answers to the great mysteries: “A thrilling ride around the globe and around the cosmos.” —Sean Carroll, author of From Eternity to Here

In The Edge of Physics, a science writer journeys to the ends of the Earth—visiting remote and sometimes dangerous places—in search of the telescopes and detectors that promise to answer the biggest questions in modern cosmology.

Anil Ananthaswamy treks to the Atacama Desert in the Chilean Andes, one of the coldest, driest places on the planet, where not even a blade of grass can survive, and the spectacularly clear skies and dry atmosphere allow astronomers to gather brilliant images of galaxies billions of light-years away. He takes us inside the European Organisation for Astronomical Research in the Southern Hemisphere’s Very Large Telescope on Mount Paranal, where four massive domes open to the sky each night “like a dragon waking up.”

Ananthaswamy also heads deep inside an abandoned iron mine in Minnesota—where half-mile-thick rock shields physicists as they hunt for elusive dark matter particles. And to the East Antarctic Ice Sheet, where engineers are drilling 1.5 miles into the clearest ice on the planet. They are building the world’s largest neutrino detector, which could finally help reconcile quantum physics with Einstein’s theory of general relativity. The stories of the people who work at these and other research sites make for a compelling new portrait of the universe—and our quest to understand it.

“From the top of Hawaii’s Mauna Kea to Switzerland’s Large Hadron Collider and more, Ananthaswamy paints a vivid picture of scientific investigations in harsh working conditions. . . . Even for readers who don’t know a neutrino from Adam, these interesting tales of human endeavor make The Edge of Physics a trip worth taking.” —Bookpage


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Planets: A Sunday Times Bestseller *













*A companion book to the critically acclaimed BBC series.*

The bestselling authors of Wonders of the Universe are back with another blockbuster, a groundbreaking exploration of our Solar System as it has never been seen before.

Mercury, a lifeless victim of the Sun’s expanding power. Venus, once thought to be lush and fertile, now known to be trapped within a toxic and boiling atmosphere. Mars, the red planet, doomed by the loss of its atmosphere. Jupiter, twice the size of all the other planets combined, but insubstantial. Saturn, a stunning celestial beauty, the jewel of our Solar System. Uranus, the sideways planet and the first ice giant. Neptune, dark, cold and whipped by supersonic winds. Pluto, the dwarf planet, a frozen rock.

Andrew Cohen and Professor Brian Cox take readers on a voyage of discovery, from the fiery heart of our Solar System, to its mysterious outer reaches. They touch on the latest discoveries that have expanded our knowledge of the planets, their moons and how they come to be, alongside recent stunning and mind-boggling NASA photography.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Knights Templar at War, 1120–1312 *




  








A look at the famed medieval Catholic order, with an emphasis on military history—includes numerous illustrations.

There are many books about the Knights Templar, the medieval military order which played a key role in the crusades against the Muslims in the Holy Land, the Iberian peninsula, and elsewhere in Europe. What is seldom explored is the military context in which they operated. This book focuses on how this military order prosecuted its wars.

The order was founded as a response to attacks on pilgrims in the Holy Land, and it was involved in countless battles and sieges, always at the forefront of crusading warfare. This absorbing study examines why they were such an important aspect of medieval warfare on the frontiers of Christendom for nearly two hundred years. The author shows how they were funded and supplied, how they organized their forces on campaign and on the battlefield, and the strategies and tactics they employed in the various theaters of warfare in which they fought. Templar leadership and command and control are examined, and sections cover their battles and campaigns, fortifications, and castles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Name of War: King Philip's War and the Origins of American Identity *




  








BANCROFF PRIZE WINNER •King Philip's War, the excruciating racial war—colonists against Indigenous peoples—that erupted in New England in 1675, was, in proportion to population, the bloodiest in American history. Some even argued that the massacres and outrages on both sides were too horrific to "deserve the name of a war."

The war's brutality compelled the colonists to defend themselves against accusations that they had become savages. But Jill Lepore makes clear that it was after the war—and because of it—that the boundaries between cultures, hitherto blurred, turned into rigid ones. King Philip's War became one of the most written-about wars in our history, and Lepore argues that the words strengthened and hardened feelings that, in turn, strengthened and hardened the enmity between Indigenous peoples and Anglos.

Telling the story of what may have been the bitterest of American conflicts, and its reverberations over the centuries, Lepore has enabled us to see how the ways in which we remember past events are as important in their effect on our history as were the events themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Patton's Third Army at War *













The story of Gen. George S. Patton’s magnificent Third Army as it advanced across Nazi-occupied Europe and into Hitler’s redoubt. Includes photos.

As America’s own answer to the Blitzkrieg, Third Army’s actions from the Normandy coast across France and Germany to Austria gave a new dimension to the term “fluid warfare.” They only needed one general order—to seek out the enemy, trap, and destroy them. This they did, relentlessly overcoming every obstacle thrown in their way.

Third Army’s story is one of teamwork, of armor, infantry, and aircraft working together with a perfection that amazed even the Germans, who’d always considered themselves the masters of the mobile offensive. Though Third Army is often remembered for its tank spearheads, like the 4th Armored Division, these pages also give credit to the brave infantry divisions which butted their heads against fortresses such as Metz with ultimate success. It is also the story of a triumph of administration as thousands of trucks carried forward the vital supplies to keep the army on the move and fighting.

When a German counteroffensive nearly burst through the US lines in the Ardennes, it was Patton’s Third Army that turned on its heel and immediately drove in the “Bulge,” ending Hitler’s last great hope for success in the west. Afterward nothing could stop it as it crossed the Rhine and overran the Reich. Much of Third Army’s greatness, driving force, and will to win, was owed to one man—Gen. George Smith Patton Jr.—and a significant part of this book is devoted to him alone.

In these pages, a renowned military historian gives a vivid impression in words and pictures of what it was like to live and fight with Patton’s men. Full of eyewitness accounts, photographs, and maps, it relates the full story of how America’s most dynamic fighting formation led the Allied effort against the Nazis’ seemingly invincible European empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*We'll Always Have the Movies: American Cinema During World War II *




  







An “essential” study of what Americans watched during wartime, and how films shaped their understanding of events (Publishers Weekly).

During the highly charged years of World War II, movies perhaps best communicated to Americans who they were and why they were fighting. These films were more than just an explanation of historical events: they asked audiences to consider the Nazi threat; they put a face on both our enemies and allies, and they explored changing wartime gender roles.

We’ll Always Have the Movies shows how film after film repeated the narratives, character types, and rhetoric that made the war and each American’s role in it comprehensible. Robert L. McLaughlin and Sally E. Parry have watched more than six hundred films made between 1937 and 1946—including many never before discussed in this context—and have analyzed the cultural and historical importance of these films in explaining the war to moviegoers. This extensive study shows how filmmakers made the chaotic elements of wartime familiar, while actual events became film history, and film history became myth.

“A terrific book that explores not only the themes of hundreds of films but also their impact on patriotism and national will in a time of war.” —WWII History


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Confidence Men: How Two Prisoners of War Engineered the Most Remarkable Escape in History *




  








The Great Escape for the Great War: the astonishing true story of two World War I prisoners who pulled off one of the most ingenious escapes of all time.

FINALIST FOR THE EDGAR® AWARD • NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE WASHINGTON POST AND NPR • “Fox unspools Jones and Hill’s delightfully elaborate scheme in nail-biting episodes that advance like a narrative Rube Goldberg machine.”—The New York Times Book Review

Imprisoned in a remote Turkish POW camp during World War I, having survived a two-month forced march and a terrifying shootout in the desert, two British officers, Harry Jones and Cedric Hill, join forces to bamboozle their iron-fisted captors. To stave off despair and boredom, Jones takes a handmade Ouija board and fakes elaborate séances for his fellow prisoners. Word gets around, and one day an Ottoman official approaches Jones with a query: Could Jones contact the spirit world to find a vast treasure rumored to be buried nearby? Jones, a trained lawyer, and Hill, a brilliant magician, use the Ouija board—and their keen understanding of the psychology of deception—to build a trap for their captors that will ultimately lead them to freedom.

A gripping nonfiction thriller, The Confidence Men is the story of one of the only known con games played for a good cause—and of a profound but unlikely friendship. Had it not been for “the Great War,” Jones, the Oxford-educated son of a British lord, and Hill, a mechanic on an Australian sheep ranch, would never have met. But in pain, loneliness, hunger, and isolation, they formed a powerful emotional and intellectual alliance that saved both of their lives. 

Margalit Fox brings her “nose for interesting facts, the ability to construct a taut narrative arc, and a Dickens-level gift for concisely conveying personality” (Kathryn Schulz, New York) to this tale of psychological strategy that is rife with cunning, danger, and moments of high farce that rival anything in Catch-22.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cyprus Emergency: The Divided Island, 1955–1974 *




  







The British faced two serious problems the first, the Greek Cypriots desire for Enosis and second, the intense rivalry and antipathy between the Greek and Turkish communities.In 1955 the former resulted in a bitter EOKA terrorist campaign led by Colonel George Grivas. This resulted in the deaths of over 100 British servicemen. Nicosias Murder Mile was the scene of many shootings. The Governor Field Marshal Harding narrowly escaped assassination in his residence. The next phase was the Turkish Governments military intervention in 1974 to prevent what they saw as the Greek takeover. In a bloody invasion which saw widespread ethnic cleansing and displacement of communities, the Island was divided into two sectors policed by the United Nations. This exists today, as do the British Sovereign Base areas at Dhekalia and Atrokiri/Episkopi.This book describes the most troubled years of this beautiful island which is so well known to British servicemen, their families and vacationers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Wrong Enemy: America in Afghanistan, 2001–2014 *




  








A journalist with deep knowledge of the region provides “an enthralling and largely firsthand account of the war in Afghanistan” (Financial Times).

Few reporters know as much about Afghanistan as Carlotta Gall. She was there in the 1990s after the Russians were driven out. She witnessed the early flourishing of radical Islam, imported from abroad, which caused so much local suffering. She was there right after 9/11, when US special forces helped the Northern Alliance drive the Taliban out of the north and then the south, fighting pitched battles and causing their enemies to flee underground and into Pakistan. Gall knows just how much this war has cost the Afghan people—and just how much damage can be traced to Pakistan and its duplicitous government and intelligence forces.

Combining searing personal accounts of battles and betrayals with moving portraits of the ordinary Afghans who were caught up in the conflict for more than a decade, The Wrong Enemy is a sweeping account of a war brought by American leaders against an enemy they barely understood and could not truly engage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/22/22.

Currently $4.

*The Kill Chain: Defending America in the Future of High-Tech Warfare*




  








From a former senior advisor to Senator John McCain comes an urgent wake-up call about how new technologies are threatening America's military might.

For generations of Americans, our country has been the world's dominant military power. How the US military fights, and the systems and weapons that it fights with, have been uncontested. That old reality, however, is rapidly deteriorating. America's traditional sources of power are eroding amid the emergence of new technologies and the growing military threat posed by rivals such as China. America is at grave risk of losing a future war.

As Christian Brose reveals in this urgent wake-up call, the future will be defined by artificial intelligence, autonomous systems, and other emerging technologies that are revolutionizing global industries and are now poised to overturn the model of American defense. This fascinating, if disturbing, book confronts the existential risks on the horizon, charting a way for America's military to adapt and succeed with new thinking as well as new technology. America must build a battle network of systems that enables people to rapidly understand threats, make decisions, and take military actions, the process known as "the kill chain." Examining threats from China, Russia, and elsewhere, The Kill Chain offers hope and, ultimately, insights on how America can apply advanced technologies to prevent war, deter aggression, and maintain peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/23/22.

Currently $1.

*Fractured Horizons (Savage Stars Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *free here*.




  








As the war between the Human Planetary Alliance and the Daklan intensifies, Captain Carl Recker experiences a sudden change in fortune.

With battle-hardened officers in short supply, he’s given command of a modified, shipyard-fresh destroyer and a mission to go with it. As part of a task force under the command of an officer Recker is unfortunately all-too-familiar with, the plan is to recover weapons and technology from an uncharted world on the edge of known space.

Easy.

Little does Recker know it, but the outcome of this mission may well determine the future of both humanity and the Daklan. The distant planet Pinvos will be the scene of conflict and destruction on a cataclysmic scale and even success will be tempered by the uncertainty of what he discovers.

With each passing day, a faraway war fought on a colossal scale comes ever nearer and humanity has no defence against the weapons created to fight it.

No defence except perhaps one thing. The alien warship Vengeance has survived countless engagements and still it endures, scarred by the brutality of its past.

And Recker is the only man with the key to unlock its secrets.

Fractured Horizons is a traditional-style science-fiction action adventure and the second book in the Savage Stars series, following directly after events in War from a Distant Sun. Expect space combat, ruthless aliens, mysterious tech and lots more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*World Engines: Destroyer *




  








In the year 2570, a sleeper will wake . . .

In the mid-21st century, the Kernel, a strange object on a five-hundred-year-orbit, is detected coming from high above the plane of the solar system. Could it be an alien artefact? In the middle of climate-change crises, there is no mood for space-exploration stunts - but Reid Malenfant, elderly, once a shuttle pilot and frustrated would-be asteroid miner, decides to go take a look anyway. Nothing more is heard of him. But his ex-wife, Emma Stoney, sets up a trust fund to search for him the next time the Kernel returns . . .

By 2570 Earth is transformed. A mere billion people are supported by advanced technology on a world that is almost indistinguishable from the natural, with recovered forests, oceans, ice caps. It is not an age for expansion; there are only small science bases beyond the Earth. But this is a world you would want to live in: a Star Trek without the stars.

After 500 years the Kernel returns, and a descendant of Stoney, who Malenfant will call Emma II, mounts a mission to see what became of Malenfant. She finds him still alive, cryo-preserved . . . His culture-shock encounter with a conservative future is entertaining . . . But the Kernel itself turns out to be attached to a kind of wormhole, through which Malenfant and Emma II, exploring further, plummet back in time, across five billion years . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*Genesis (First Colony Book 1) *













A mission gone wrong... Innocent lives have been lost...

Escaping wrongful imprisonment wasn’t something Connor had in mind, but being put into stasis aboard Earth’s first interstellar colony ship was something he couldn’t have prepared for.

For three hundred thousand colonists, the new colony brings the promise of a fresh start…a second chance. Connor might be the wrong man for the colony, but he’s the right man to see that it survives what’s coming.

A new world with new challenges, but the mission has changed.

If you love military science fiction from the greats of the past and present, you’ll love Genesis - First Colony , a new military science fiction series. Find out why hundreds of thousands of readers have fallen for Ken Lozito’s First Colony series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Conquistadors: Black Autumn series Book 3 (The Black Autumn Series)*





  







As the apocalypse chokes the final breath out of America, a lone desert rancher leads a no-holds-barred defense of freedom against a soulless cartel overlord with near-invincible weapons. Gustavo Castillo, the criminal mastermind of northern Mexico, strikes into the deserts of America with an army of commandos, but he can’t shake the suspicion that his exquisite, American-educated daughter plots against him to seize his throne. As he struggles against ferocious American patriots, his sociopathy thickens from genius to schizophrenia. Meanwhile, Noah Miller, a rancher barely surviving in the hardscrabble borderlands of Arizona, fights his own losing battle against alcoholism, depression and guilt over the murder of his wife and daughter. When a terrorist attack combines with an economic meltdown, the commercial core of America collapses, and Noah could hardly care less. But when cartel raiders prey upon his neighbors and loved ones, he turns a listening ear to something greater than his pain—a voice from beyond that spurs him toward his destiny--an iron-born role in the defense of America. Black Autumn: Conquistadors fuses the gut-wrenching twists of a psychological thriller with the rip-roaring battle scenes of a military action novel. Steeped in guerrilla tactics, Conquistadors explores the American legacy of frontier combat, hearkening to a modern Sam Houston, Daniel Boone and Jim Bowie. If you loved the movie Red Dawn, you’re going to devour Black Autumn: Conquistadors. In a world where so many Americans bicker endlessly on social media, would heroes still rise up to sacrifice their lives for freedom? Has the American Spirit that conquered the West gone forever to sleep? Not if Noah Miller has anything to say about it.

Conquistadors is Book 3 of the Black Autumn series, which chronicles the first seventeen days of the Black Autumn crash. The DIRECT SEQUEL to Conquistadors follows the characters--Noah and Billy--into America Invaded during the two months of perilous winter. Apologies for any confusion. These books can be read in two ways: following the timeline (black books first and then the white books, the published order) OR following the characters. Again, the direct sequel to Conquistadors is America Invaded if you prefer to follow the characters instead of the timeline.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Eat the Rich: A Treatise on Economics*




  








A New York Times bestseller: “The funniest writer in America” takes on the global economy (The Wall Street Journal).

In this book, renowned political humorist P. J. O’Rourke, author of Parliament of Whores and How the Hell Did This Happen? leads us on a hysterical whirlwind world tour from the “good capitalism” of Wall Street to the “bad socialism” of Cuba in search of the answer to an age-old question: “Why do some places prosper and thrive, while others just suck?” With stops in Albania, Sweden, Hong Kong, Moscow, and Tanzania, O’Rourke takes a look at the complexities of economics with a big dose of the incomparable wit that has made him one of today’s most refreshing commentators.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cheaper by the Dozen *




  








The #1 New York Times–bestselling classic: A hilarious memoir of two parents, twelve kids, and “a life of cheerfully controlled chaos” (The New York Times).

Translated into more than fifty languages, Cheaper by the Dozen is the unforgettable story of the Gilbreth clan as told by two of its members. In this endearing, amusing memoir, siblings Frank Jr. and Ernestine capture the hilarity and heart of growing up in an oversized family.

Mother and Dad are world-renowned efficiency experts, helping factories fine-tune their assembly lines for maximum output at minimum cost. At home, the Gilbreths themselves have cranked out twelve kids, and Dad is out to prove that efficiency principles can apply to family as well as the workplace.

The heartwarming and comic stories of the jumbo-size Gilbreth clan have delighted generations of readers, and will keep you and yours laughing for years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Book of Longings: A Novel *




  








“An extraordinary novel . . . a triumph of insight and storytelling.” —Associated Press

“A true masterpiece.” —Glennon Doyle, author of Untamed

An extraordinary story set in the first century about a woman who finds her voice and her destiny, from the celebrated number one New York Times bestselling author of The Secret Life of Bees and The Invention of Wings

In her mesmerizing fourth work of fiction, Sue Monk Kidd takes an audacious approach to history and brings her acclaimed narrative gifts to imagine the story of a young woman named Ana. Raised in a wealthy family with ties to the ruler of Galilee, she is rebellious and ambitious, with a brilliant mind and a daring spirit. She engages in furtive scholarly pursuits and writes narratives about neglected and silenced women. Ana is expected to marry an older widower, a prospect that horrifies her. An encounter with eighteen-year-old Jesus changes everything.

Their marriage evolves with love and conflict, humor and pathos in Nazareth, where Ana makes a home with Jesus, his brothers, and their mother, Mary. Ana's pent-up longings intensify amid the turbulent resistance to Rome's occupation of Israel, partially led by her brother, Judas. She is sustained by her fearless aunt Yaltha, who harbors a compelling secret. When Ana commits a brazen act that puts her in peril, she flees to Alexandria, where startling revelations and greater dangers unfold, and she finds refuge in unexpected surroundings. Ana determines her fate during a stunning convergence of events considered among the most impactful in human history.

Grounded in meticulous research and written with a reverential approach to Jesus's life that focuses on his humanity, The Book of Longings is an inspiring, unforgettable account of one woman's bold struggle to realize the passion and potential inside her, while living in a time, place and culture devised to silence her. It is a triumph of storytelling both timely and timeless, from a masterful writer at the height of her powers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sunshine Girl: An Unexpected Life*




  








Known for her outstanding performances on the groundbreaking television series The Good Wife and ER, Julianna Margulies deftly chronicles her life and her work in this deeply powerful memoir.

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY GOOD HOUSEKEEPING • “At once a tender coming-of-age story and a deeply personal look at a young woman making sense of the world against a chaotic and peripatetic childhood.”—Katie Couric

As an apple-cheeked bubbly child, Julianna was bestowed with the family nickname “Sunshine Girl.” Shuttled back and forth between her divorced parents, often on different continents, she quickly learned how to be of value to her eccentric mother and her absent father. Raised in fairly unconventional ways in various homes in Paris, England, New York, and New Hampshire, Julianna found that her role among the surrounding turmoil and uncertainty was to comfort those around her, seeking organization among the disorder, making her way in the world as a young adult and eventually an award-winning actress.

Throughout, there were complicated relationships, difficult choices, and overwhelming rejections. But there were also the moments where fate, faith, and talent aligned, leading to the unforgettable roles of a lifetime, both professionally and personally—moments when chaos had finally turned to calm.

Filled with intimate stories and revelatory moments, Sunshine Girl is at once unflinchingly honest and perceptive. It is a riveting self-portrait of a woman whose resilience in the face of turmoil will leave readers intrigued and inspired.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder at the Seaview Hotel: A murderer comes to Scarborough in this charming cosy crime mystery (A Helen Dexter Cosy Crime Mystery)*




  








Meet Helen Dexter - proprietor of the Seaview Hotel, and now, with the help of her trusty greyhound Suki, amateur detective . . .

This unputdownable whodunnit is perfect for fans of Julia Chapman's Dales Detective Agency, Richard Osman's The Thursday Murder Club and Betty Rowlands.
.......................................................................................

In the charming Yorkshire seaside town of Scarborough, a murder is nothing to sing about . . .

After the death of her husband Tom, Helen Dexter is contemplating her future as the now-sole proprietor of the Seaview Hotel.

There's an offer from a hotel chain developer to consider, but also a booking from a group of twelve Elvis impersonators, a singing troupe called Twelvis. Tom loved Elvis and for Helen this is a sign that she should stay.

But the series of mysterious events which follow, suggests that the developer is not going to give up easily. Then, shortly after Twelvis arrive, one of the group disappears. His body is found floating in a lake, with his blue suede shoes missing. Could the two be connected?

With the reputation of the Seaview on the line, Helen isn't going to wait for the murderer to strike again. With her trusty greyhound Suki by her side, she decides to find out more about her guests and who wanted to make sure this Elvis never sang again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Alpine Gamble: An Emma Lord Mystery *




  








THE ALPINE ADVOCATE IS ON A ROLL.

The big story is the five million dollar luxury spa that Los Angeles real estate developers want to build around Alpine's mountainside mineral springs--hot news and fierce controversy for Advocate readers, and for the paper's editor and publisher, Emma Lord.

Pro-spa Alpiners cite the prospect of sorely needed new jobs. Those against it predict glitz, sleaze, and an avalanche of "Californicators." No one foresees the murder that shocks the town. Aided by her House & Home editor, Vida Runkel, and tongue-tied Sheriff Milo Dodge, Emma lines up her biggest, blackest headlines and goes hunting--for a brilliant killer and the strange story behind an almost perfect crime. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Blue Genes & Star Struck (The Kate Brannigan Mysteries) *




  








Two novels from “one of crime fiction’s most eminent writers”: A female PI in Manchester, England pokes around in some dangerous business (Entertainment Weekly).

In Blue Genes, Kate Brannigan’s not just having a bad day, she’s having a bad week. The worst week of her life, if you really want to know. Her boyfriend’s death notice is in the paper, her plan to catch a team of fraudsters is in disarray and a neo-punk band want her to find out who’s sabotaging their publicity. And her business partner wants her to buy him out. If only she had the cash.


Kate can’t even cry on her best friend’s shoulder, for Alexis has worries of her own. Her girlfriend’s pregnant, and when the doctor responsible for the fertility treatment is murdered, Alexis needs Kate like never before.

So what’s a girl to do? Delving into the alien world of medical experimentation and the underbelly of the rock-music business, Kate confronts betrayal and cold-blooded greed as she fights to save not only her livelihood, but her life as well…

Bodyguarding never made it to Manchester PI Kate Brannigan’s wish list. But in Star Struck, Kate’s still broke, and the only earner on offer is playing nursemaid to a paranoid soap star. So this time Kate has to swallow her pride and slip into something more glam than her Thai boxing kit.

But when offstage dramas threaten to overshadow the fictional storylines, and the unscripted murder of the self-styled “Seer to the Stars” stops the show, it leaves Kate with more questions than answers…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Swing, Brother, Swing: Roderick Alleyn #15 *




  








Murder strikes a sour note at a jazz concert in this classic detective novel from the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master.

Lord Pastern and Bagott is given to passionate, peculiar enthusiasms, the latest of which is drumming in a jazz band. His wife is not amused, and she is even less so when her daughter falls for Carlos Rivera, the band’s sleazy accordion player. Nobody likes Rivera very much, so there’s a wealth of suspects when he is shot in the middle of a performance. Happily, Inspector Alleyn is in the audience, ready to make a killer face the music.

Also published under the title A Wreath for Rivera


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dirty Martini (A J.J. Graves Mystery Book 11) *


Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  








The next installment of the New York Times bestselling series by Liliana Hart...

J.J. Graves and Jack Lawson have to solve an unusual crime--a college student who was murdered in front of thousands of people. It seems like an open and shut case. Everyone saw the killer. But there's more to this case than meets the eye, and Jack and J.J. wonder if they've finally met a case they can't solve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Old Sparky: The Electric Chair and the History of the Death Penalty*




  








A shocking exploration of America’s preferred method of capital punishment.

In early 2013, Robert Gleason became the latest victim of the electric chair, a peculiarly American execution method. Shouting Póg mo thóin (“Kiss my ass” in Gaelic), he grinned as electricity shot through his system. When the current was switched off, his body slumped against the leather restraints, and Gleeson, who had strangled two fellow inmates to ensure his execution was not postponed, was dead. The execution had gone flawlessly—not a guaranteed result with the electric chair, which has gone horrifically wrong on many occasions.

Old Sparky covers the history of capital punishment in America and the “current wars” between Edison and Westinghouse that led to the development of the electric chair. It examines how the electric chair became the most popular method of execution in America before being superseded by lethal injection. Famous executions are explored, alongside quirky last meals and poignant last words.

The death penalty remains a hot topic of debate in America, and Old Sparky does not shy away from that controversy. Executions have gone spectacularly wrong, with convicts being set alight or needing up to five jolts of electricity before dying. There have been terrible miscarriages of justice, and the death penalty has not been applied even-handedly. Historically, African Americans, the mentally challenged, and poor defendants have been likely to get the chair, an anomaly which led the Supreme Court to briefly suspend the death penalty. Since the resumption of capital punishment in 1976, Texas alone has executed more than five hundred prisoners, and death row is full.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Proof of Life: Twenty Days on the Hunt for a Missing Person in the Middle East *












“Riveting . . . Well-written and highly compelling."—Wall Street Journal

“Truly thrilling. Daniel Levin brilliantly conveys both the menace and the evil of Middle Eastern intrigue, and some victories of human kindness over cruelty and despair.”—Daniel Kahneman, New York Times bestselling author of Thinking, Fast and Slow 

Daniel Levin was in his New York office when he got a call from an acquaintance with an urgent, cryptic request to meet in Paris. A young man had gone missing in Syria. No government, embassy, or intelligence agency would help. Could he? Would he? So begins a suspenseful, shocking, and at times brutal true story of one man’s search to find a missing person in Syria over twenty tense days. Levin, a lawyer turned armed-conflict negotiator, chases leads throughout the Middle East, meeting with powerful sheikhs, drug lords, and sex traffickers in his pursuit of the truth.

In Proof of Life, Levin dives deep into the shadows—an underground industry of war where everything is for sale, including arms, drugs, and even people. He offers a fascinating study of how people use leverage to get what they want from one another and of a place where no one does a favor without wanting something in return, whether it’s immediately or years down the road.

A fast-paced thriller wrapped in a memoir, Proof of Life is a cinematic must-read by an author with access to a world that usually remains hidden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Expecting to Die (An Alvarez & Pescoli Novel Book 7) *




  








In this thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author, mischievous teenagers are met by a twisted serial killer deep in the Montana woods.

The menacing woods of Grizzly Falls, Montana, are not for the faint of heart. But for local teenagers, they’re the perfect setting for partying and pranks. They don’t know that lately there’s a rapt audience amid the tangled trees, a killer with a different kind of game in mind. At the right moment, with the right victim, the deadly play begins.


Detective Regan Pescoli is counting the days until her maternity leave. Exhausted and emotional, the last thing she needs is another difficult case—let alone a suspected serial killer. When a reality show arrives in town, and Regan’s teenage daughter gets swept up in the media storm, she and her partner, Selena Alvarez, must somehow distinguish between rumor and truth. As more victims are found, and the nightmare begins to strike closer to home, Pescoli races to find the terror lingering in the darkness, where there are too many places to hide—and countless places to die…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*Glimpse of Death: An addictive crime thriller with a shocking twist (Tess Winnett) *




  








Her beautiful face, serene and immobile, resting on her folded arm. Her long, luscious hair, undulating gently in the evening breeze. Her eyes half-closed, and a hint of a smile on her pale lips, as if to welcome an unseen lover.

"WOW!!! Don't forget to buckle up your seat belt before starting to read this book. I just finished reading Glimpse of Death and my pulse is still much higher than normal! Ms. Wolfe has top-of-the-class talent and it was a joy to read her work." - Avid Reader, five stars review on Amazon.

When the body of a young woman is found in her own backyard, a week after her disappearance, evidence leads investigators to a chilling conclusion. She is not the first victim of a serial killer no one knew existed. She most definitely won’t be the last.

FBI Special Agent Tess Winnett joins the detectives assigned to the case and searches for answers in the intriguing case that offers a plethora of forensic evidence, yet no viable leads. When another body is found, the search intensifies and details into the killer’s unusual signature emerge. He likes to stalk his victims before abducting them. He likes to show them a flash of what’s coming, a foreboding warning of their grim future.

At first, she caught a glimpse of a man, standing in the shadows, watching her.
She thought she saw his eyes, and the sight of them chilled her to the bone.
She saw his hands, and they were the hands of a killer.
She caught a Glimpse of Death.

Join smart, relentless Tess Winnett and her seasoned team on a heart-stopping hunt for a serial killer, who mercilessly takes lives, preying on young, unsuspecting mothers. Resourceful, creative, and uncompromising, Tess will stop at nothing to catch the killer before he shatters another innocent life, taking readers on a memorable, white-knuckled journey in this masterful, riveting, serial killer thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The End of Her: A Novel *




  








AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

“The End of Her will keep you guessing right up to the end . . . once you pick it up, you will not want to put it down.”—USA Today

The new domestic suspense novel from the New York Times bestselling author of The Couple Next Door and Someone We Know

A long-ago accident--and a visitor from out of the blue. . .

Stephanie and Patrick are adjusting to life with their colicky twin girls. The babies are a handful, but even as Stephanie struggles with the disorientation of sleep deprivation, there's one thing she's sure of: she has all she ever wanted.

Then Erica, a woman from Patrick's past, appears and makes a disturbing accusation. Patrick had always said his first wife's death was an accident, but now Erica claims it was murder.

Patrick insists he's innocent, that this is nothing but a blackmail attempt. Still, Erica knows things about Patrick--things that make Stephanie begin to question her husband. Stephanie isn't sure what, or who, to believe. As Stephanie's trust in Patrick begins to falter, Patrick stands to lose everything. Is Patrick telling the truth--is Erica the persuasive liar Patrick says she is? Or has Stephanie made a terrible mistake?

How will it end?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Old Man *




  








From the New York Times–bestselling author of Poison Flower: a retired intelligence officer is caught in “[a] harrowing hunt-and-hide adventure” (The New York Times).

To all appearances, Dan Chase is a harmless retiree in Vermont with two big mutts and a grown daughter he keeps in touch with by phone. But most sixty-year-old widowers don’t have multiple driver’s licenses, savings stockpiled in banks across the country, or two Beretta Nanos stashed in the spare bedroom closet. Most have not spent decades on the run.

Thirty-five years ago, as a young army intelligence hotshot, Chase was sent to Libya to covertly assist a rebel army. When the plan turned sour, Chase acted according to his conscience—and triggered consequences he never could have anticipated. To this day, someone still wants him dead. And just when he thought he was finally safe, Chase is confronted with the history he spent much of his life trying to escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Confessional (Liam Devlin series Book 3) *




  








New York Times Bestseller: A rogue terrorist in Northern Ireland prepares to assassinate the pope in this thriller from the author of Rain on the Dead.

Trained by the KGB, the assassin known as Cuchulain has been wreaking havoc throughout Northern Ireland for over two decades, leaving a trail of bodies in his wake. Now he has set his sights on his most audacious target yet: the pope.

Desperate to stop the terrorist, British Intelligence enlists an enemy Irish gunman, Liam Devlin, to accomplish what it never could. He must put an end to Cuchulain’s reign of terror, once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Forget Me Not: A Novel *




  








She was born for all the wrong reasons. But her search for the truth reveals answers she wishes she could bury in Forget Me Not, a suspenseful and deeply movingnear-future thrillerfrom the author of The Last One.

“A page-turning mystery . . . highly original, sharply insightful, and thoroughly riveting.”—Kimberly McCreight, New York Times bestselling author of A Good Marriage

What if your past wasn’t what you thought?

As a child, Linda Russell was left to raise herself in a twenty-acre walled-off property in rural Washington. The woods were her home, and for twelve years she lived oblivious to a stark and terrible truth: Her mother had birthed her only to replace another daughter who died in a tragic accident years before.

Then one day Linda witnesses something she wasn’t meant to see. Terrified and alone, she climbs the wall and abandons her home, but her escape becomes a different kind of trap when she is thrust into the modern world—a world for which she is not only entirely unprepared, but which is unprepared to accept her.

And you couldn’t see a future for yourself?

Years later, Linda is living in bustling Seattle, but she has never felt more alone. With social media more ubiquitous than ever before, she is hounded by the society she is now forced to inhabit. When Linda meets a fascinating new neighbor who might just be a potential friend, and who shows her the possibility of a new escape through virtual reality, she begins to allow herself to hope for more by being sucked into a world that feels safe, but isn’t real.

What would it take to reclaim your life?

Then an unexplained fire at her infamous childhood home jolts Linda back to reality. She must return to the property for the first time since she was a girl, unleashing a chain of events that will not only endanger her life but challenge her understanding of family, memory, and the world itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Runner (Jane Whitefield Book 6)*


  








The New York Times bestselling author “blend(s) the frenetic pacing of a top-notch thriller with Native American mysticism” in Jane Whitefield’s return (Publishers Weekly).

“The world’s foremost specialist in hiding fugitives from their pursuers is back with a vengeance” in this “high-potency thriller” (Kirkus Reviews).

For more than a decade, Jane Whitefield practiced her unusual profession: “I’m a guide . . . I show people how to go from places where somebody is trying to kill them to other places where nobody is.” Then she promised her husband she would never work again, and settled in to live a happy, quiet life as Jane McKinnon, the wife of a surgeon in Amherst, New York. But when a bomb goes off in the middle of a hospital fundraiser, Jane finds herself face to face with the cause of the explosion: a young pregnant girl who has been tracked across the country by a team of guns-for-hire. That night, regardless of what she wants or the vow she’s made to her husband, Jane must come back to transform one more victim into a runner. Her quest for safety sets in motion a mission that may be as much of a rescue operation as it is a chance for revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*National Security (A Jericho Quinn Thriller Book 1) *




  








America has a new weapon in the war on terror: “Fascinating characters… Masterful.”—Steve Berry

They can strike anytime, anywhere. A public landmark. A suburban shopping mall. And now, the human body itself. Three Middle Eastern terrorists have been injected with a biological weapon, human time bombs unleashed on American soil. They are prepared to die. To spread their disease. To annihilate millions. If America hopes to fight this enemy from within, we need a new kind of weapon. Meet Special Agent Jericho Quinn. Air Force veteran. Champion boxer. Trained assassin. Hand-picked for a new global task force that, officially, does not exist. Quinn answers only to the Director of National Intelligence and the U.S. President himself.

He is under the radar. Brutal. Without limits. And he’s America’s answer to terrorism, in the debut of the series by the New York Times-bestselling author of Tom Clancy Power and Empire…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Return of Little Big Man: A Novel*













The legendary Jack Crabb takes another riotous romp through the Old West in an acclaimed novel that’s “impressive and delightful . . . very Mark Twain” (Daily News, New York).

Jack Crabb is now 112 years old, and he isn’t done spinning yarns. In this sequel to Berger’s beloved novel Little Big Man, one of literature’s wiliest survivors continues his breathtaking tall tales of the Old West.

Crabb claims to have witnessed most of the great historical events of the western frontier: hiding behind a wagon after a drunken Doc Holliday provokes the shootout at the OK Corral; joining Buffalo Bill Cody and Annie Oakley on tour with their international Wild West show; even taking tea with Queen Victoria when she came out of seclusion after a quarter century. No matter where Crabb lays his hat, he keeps his wizened, wry, and sharp commentary at the ready. The Return of Little Big Man is a sidesplitting novel of surprising emotional depth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Icarus Agenda: A Novel *




  







Colorado Congressman Evan Kendrick is trying to live out his term quietly when a political mole reveals his deepest secret: Kendrick was the anonymous hero who freed the hostages held by Arab terrorists in the American embassy in Masqat, and then silently disappeared. Now, brought into the light, Kendrick is a target, pursued by the terrorists he once outwitted. Together with the beautiful woman who saved his life, Kendrick enters a deadly arena where the only currency is blood, where frightened whispers speak of violence yet to come, and where the fate of the free world may ultimately rest in the powerful hands of a mysterious figure known only as the Mahdi.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pax Romana: War, Peace and Conquest in the Roman World *




  








The leading ancient world historian and author of Caesar presents “an engrossing account of how the Roman Empire grew and operated” (Kirkus).

Renowned for his biographies of Julius Caesar and Augustus, Adrian Goldsworthy turns his attention to the Roman Empire as a whole during its height in the first and second centuries AD. Though this time is known as the Roman Peace, or Pax Romana, the Romans were fierce imperialists who took by force vast lands stretching from the Euphrates to the Atlantic coast. The Romans ruthlessly won peace not through coexistence but through dominance; millions died and were enslaved during the creation of their empire.

Pax Romana examines how the Romans came to control so much of the world and asks whether traditionally favorable images of the Roman peace are true. Goldsworthy vividly recounts the rebellions of the conquered, examining why they broke out, why most failed, and how they became exceedingly rare. He reveals that hostility was just one reaction to the arrival of Rome and that from the outset, conquered peoples collaborated, formed alliances, and joined invaders, causing resistance movements to fade away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Picts: A History *




  








A British historian explores the mysterious Scottish culture of the Iron Age and Early Middle Ages whose enigmatic symbols adorn standing stones.

The Picts were an ancient nation who ruled most of northern and eastern Scotland during the Dark Ages. Despite their historical importance, they remain shrouded in myth and misconception. Absorbed by the kingdom of the Scots in the ninth century, they lost their unique identity, their language and their vibrant artistic culture. Among their few surviving traces are standing stones decorated with incredible skill and covered with enigmatic symbols.

The Pictish Stones offer some of the few remaining clues to the powerful and gifted people who bequeathed no chronicles to tell the sagas of their kings and heroes. In this book, Medieval historian Tim Clarkson pieces together the evidence to tell the story of this mysterious people from their emergence in Roman times to their eventual disappearance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Haiti: The Aftershocks of History*




  








A passionate and insightful account by a leading historian of Haiti that traces the sources of the country's devastating present back to its turbulent and traumatic history

Even before the 2010 earthquake destroyed much of the country, Haiti was known as a benighted place of poverty and corruption. Maligned and misunderstood, the nation has long been blamed by many for its own wretchedness. But as acclaimed historian Laurent Dubois makes clear, Haiti's troubled present can only be understood by examining its complex past. The country's difficulties are inextricably rooted in its founding revolution—the only successful slave revolt in the history of the world; the hostility that this rebellion generated among the colonial powers surrounding the island nation; and the intense struggle within Haiti itself to define its newfound freedom and realize its promise.

Dubois vividly depicts the isolation and impoverishment that followed the 1804 uprising. He details how the crushing indemnity imposed by the former French rulers initiated a devastating cycle of debt, while frequent interventions by the United States—including a twenty-year military occupation—further undermined Haiti's independence. At the same time, Dubois shows, the internal debates about what Haiti should do with its hard-won liberty alienated the nation's leaders from the broader population, setting the stage for enduring political conflict. Yet as Dubois demonstrates, the Haitian people have never given up on their struggle for true democracy, creating a powerful culture insistent on autonomy and equality for all.

Revealing what lies behind the familiar moniker of "the poorest nation in the Western Hemisphere," this indispensable book illuminates the foundations on which a new Haiti might yet emerge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ace of Aces: The Incredible Story of Pat Pattle - the Greatest Fighter Pilot of WWII (Ace Pilots of World War II)*




  








*‘Pat Pattle was a legend in the RAF … he was far and away the greatest ace the Middle East was ever to see, with an astronomical number of victories to his credit’ Roald Dahl*

In terms of enemy aircraft shot down or destroyed, Squadron Leader Thomas ‘Pat’ Pattle was the greatest fighter pilot of the Second World War.

A South African who flew with the RAF, Pattle was an airman of outstanding skills and leadership who became the Allies’ top-scoring fighter pilot after winning scores of stunning victories in deadly aerial combat.

But for years after the war ended, Pattle was virtually an unsung hero because the records of his extraordinary achievements were destroyed amid the turmoil of war.

Compiled with the help of surviving pilots and members of the squadrons with which Pattle fought in the air over Greece, ACE OF ACES is a gripping and authoritative account of his amazing flying career, and the book which finally brought Pattle the recognition he so richly deserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Himmler (Peter Padfield's Second World War) *




  







A grimly compelling study of Hitler’s SS and Gestapo chief who masterminded the attempted extermination of the Jewish race in Europe.

Peter Padfield explores Himmler’s mind through his diaries, letters, ordinances and speeches, and suggests that the roots of his sadistic career lay in his appearance and physique which fell far below that of the ‘Aryan’ warrior idealized by the Nazis; his complementary fantasies of being hard and ruthless were realized through the systems of repression and mass murder he created and controlled.

A believer in the myth of a former ‘Aryan’ master race unpolluted by interbreeding with inferior peoples, he took charge of resettling eastern Europe with a new ‘Aryan’ aristocracy. His SS men were selected for ‘racial’ appearance and pure ancestry, and were encouraged to propagate with similarly select women.

A politician of guile, he amassed such power that at the end he was the one man who could have toppled Hitler before Germany went down to defeat; that he shrank from this is the measure of his essentially subordinate character.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/23/22.

Currently $3.

*The Heroines of SOE: Britain's Secret Women in France *




  








Female spies are often the stuff of legend and myth. Here, for the first time, Beryl Escott tells the true story of the incredible 40 women who worked for Britain's Special Operations Executive during the Second World War. These women came from a variety of backgrounds, from Gillian Gerson a Chilean actress, to the Irish Mary Herbert, recruited for her linguistic skills, through to the famous Odette Samson—the "darling spy." She explores what made them risk their lives, even those with new-born babies, for a cause greater than themselves. She takes us on a journey through their recruitment and training into their undercover operations, as they diced with death and details their often tragic demise from death by injection to being shot in a prisoner of war camps. This is a far from glamorous picture, but a moving and gripping story that needs to be told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/24/22. 

Currently $1.

*The Ember War (The Ember War Saga Book 1) *


  








The countdown to the invasion of Earth has begun.

A merciless alien race bent on human extermination has pointed its armada towards Earth. The countdown to their arrival begins.

A mysterious intelligence warns only a young scientist, Marc Ibarra, of our impending doom. Together, the two create a plan for humanity to survive the invasion. Even with the aid of advanced new technology, Marc is faced with a major problem. The plan—if it works—can only save a fraction of us.

Who survives? Who dies? How can humanity win the battle against almost certain annihilation?

With what will only be an ember of humanity left, will it be enough to rekindle our chance for survival and strike back at the Xaros?

The Ember War is the first novel in an epic military sci-fi series. If you like The Legacy Fleet by Nick Webb or Omega Force by Joshua Dalzelle, then you'll love this explosive adventure with nail biting sci fi battles across the stars. Read this now!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Light of a Distant Sun (Alien Sky Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *free here.*





  







A TIME OF WAR
Jeff Yi has a new ship, and a new mission. He’s to go deep into enemy territory and launch a surprise attack to draw enemy ships away from the front line. The Shrike is a stealth ship, tough but tiny. If she’s spotted, they’ll be fighting full-size warships far from any hope of aid.

A TIME OF HEROES
As he heads into deep space, Jeff learns that the fascist fifth column in his own navy has told the enemy he’s coming. His mission, already risky, is now all but suicidal.

A TIME OF BETRAYAL
Hunted, badly outnumbered, and deep behind enemy lines, Jeff wonders if things can get worse. He’s about to discover the biggest betrayal of all ….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Changelings: Book One of The Twins of Petaybee *




  







Twin brother and sister Ronan and Murel are true children of Petaybee, the sentient planet that is their home. Like their father, they are changelings, able to converse telepathically with creatures and to transform into seals. The Petaybeans wish to protect the twins from curious scientists, but no one realizes that Ronan and Murel hunger to discover the origins of their shape-shifting talent—and that their search for knowledge will place them in the path of peril. Meanwhile, Petaybee is changing. To investigate its sudden evolution, the twins’ father heads out to the open water in his seal form—and is presumed lost. Only Ronan and Murel, with their remarkable talents of transformation, can hope to find him and bring him home . . . if they dare to risk exposure and face the dangers of the newly unstable sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*USS Hamilton: Miasma Burn *




  







Captain Galvin Quintos had returned home to Earth soon after liberating Ironhold Station from a ruthless band of Pylorian pirates. But the Grish had been waiting for his transport ship—an attack he barely survived. Now, three months later, he’s still recuperating within the walls of Walter Reed National Military Medical Center. Just today, Quintos has learned of a new intergalactic adversary—a highly advanced alien force, the Varapin – who are currently en route from the Andromeda Galaxy. Intel has it, these ghoulish-looking aliens are now aligned with the Grish, and together, they’re hell-bent on annihilating all humanity. Quintos, certain his crew has already moved on to other posts, and his ship, the USS Hamilton, surely is still in space dock with battle damage. He must figure out how to get back into the fight, and do so fast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*USS Hamilton: Broadsides *




  







Hold tight . . . things are about to get bumpy Sitting in his oppressively small 10 x 10 cell at the Norfolk Naval Station’s Brig, Captain Galvin Quintos awaits his impending court-martial. That’s when he has a most unexpected contact by Fleet Commander Admiral Block. He’s proposing an off-book, secret operation—one coming at the request of the Pleidian Weonan Empress Shawlee Tee. For Quintos, telling Shawlee “no” was never an option. Unfortunately, according to the admiral, this very well could be a mission of no return. The war with the Grish has turned desperate and the Alliance is tallying far more losses than wins. To complicate matters, all other US Space-Navy warship assets have been deployed to various hot spots within the quadrant. As for the mission, Fleet Commander Twinwon and his crew are on the run from a fleet of eighteen Grish Warships somewhere out within the farthest reaches of frontier space. The Empress knows she has no right to ask, but she has no one else to turn to—she needs Quintos and the USS Hamilton’s crew— and she needs them now. Sure, this rescue may be coming too late—but no one ever said being a hero was easy. First problem—how the hell will Quintos escape from a Norfolk high-security detention facility…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*First Comes Love (From This Day Forward Book 1) *




  








Discover again this classic romance story from #1 New York Times bestselling author Debbie Macomber, where a marriage of convenience is just the beginning… Originally published as Groom Wanted.

Julia Conrad needs Russian biochemist Aleksandr Berinski to stay with her. Her Seattle company depends on his research, but his visa to the United States is about to expire. So Julia suggests he get married—to her. For business reasons only. Except Alek will only say “I do” if the marriage is real, and Julia wants to keep her heart safe. Can she trust Alek when love didn’t come first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.


*The Affluent Society *




  








The classic by the renowned economist: “One of those rare works that forces a nation to re-examine its values” (The New York Times).

One of the New York Public Library’s “Books of the Century”

Hailed as a “masterpiece” (St. Louis Post-Dispatch), this examination of the “economics of abundance” cuts to the heart of what economic security means (and doesn’t mean) and lays bare the hazards of individual and societal complacence about economic inequity. The book that introduced the phrase “conventional wisdom” to our vernacular, The Affluent Society is as timely today as when it was first published.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mrs. Astor Regrets: The Hidden Betrayals of a Family Beyond Reproach*




  








A biography that looks behind the headlines, and the gates of the house of Astor, as the famous family falls apart in public.

The fate of Brooke Astor, the endearing philanthropist with the storied name, has generated worldwide headlines since her grandson Philip sued his father in 2006, alleging mistreatment of Brooke. And shortly after her death in 2007, Anthony Marshall, Mrs. Astor’s only child, was indicted on charges of looting her estate. Rarely has there been a story with such an appealing heroine, conjuring up a world so nearly forgotten: a realm of lavish wealth and secrets of the sort that have engaged Americans from the era of Edith Wharton to the more recent days of Truman Capote.

New York journalist Meryl Gordon has interviewed not only the elite of Brooke Astor’s social circle, but also the large staff who cosseted and cared for Mrs. Astor during her declining years. The result is the behind-the-headlines story of the Astor empire’s unraveling, filled with never-before-reported scenes. This powerful, poignant saga takes the reader inside the gilded gates of an American dynasty to tell of three generations’ worth of longing and missed opportunities. Even in this territory of privilege, no riches can put things right once they’ve been torn asunder. Here is an American epic of the bonds of money, morality, and social position.

Updated with new material from inside the Brooke Astor Trial


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Coretta: My Life, My Love, My Legacy*




  








Named a Best Book of 2017 by NPR
The New York Times Book Review Editors' Choice
The Washington Post’s Books to Read in 2017
USA Today, “New and Noteworthy”
Read it Forward, Favorite Reads of January 2017
A Parade Magazine Pick

"This book is distinctly Coretta's story . . . particularly absorbing. . . generous, in a manner that is unfashionable in our culture."—New York Times Book Review

“Eloquent . . . inspirational"—USA Today

The life story of Coretta Scott King—wife of Martin Luther King Jr., founder of the Martin Luther King Jr. Center for Nonviolent Social Change (The King Center), and singular twentieth-century American civil and human rights activist—as told fully for the first time, toward the end of her life, to Rev. Dr. Barbara Reynolds.

Born in 1927 to daringly enterprising parents in the Deep South, Coretta Scott had always felt called to a special purpose. While enrolled as one of the first black scholarship students recruited to Antioch College, she became politically and socially active and committed to the peace movement. As a graduate student at the New England Conservatory of Music, determined to pursue her own career as a concert singer, she met Martin Luther King Jr., a Baptist minister insistent that his wife stay home with the children. But in love and devoted to shared Christian beliefs as well as shared racial and economic justice goals, she married Dr. King, and events promptly thrust her into a maelstrom of history throughout which she was a strategic partner, a standard bearer, and so much more.

As a widow and single mother of four, she worked tirelessly to found and develop The King Center as a citadel for world peace, lobbied for fifteen years for the US national holiday in honor of her husband, championed for women's, workers’ and gay rights and was a powerful international voice for nonviolence, freedom and human dignity.

Coretta’s is a love story, a family saga, and the memoir of an extraordinary black woman in twentieth-century America, a brave leader who, in the face of terrorism and violent hatred, stood committed, proud, forgiving, nonviolent, and hopeful every day of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Death at Candlewick Castle: A completely gripping British cozy mystery (A Jemima Jago Mystery Book 2) *




  








Librarian Jemima Jago is enjoying a peaceful summer in the Isles of Scilly – until a puzzling crime comes in with the tide…

Between her work in Cornwall’s oldest library and catching up with old friends over tea and chocolate biscuits, Jemima Jago is spending the season the only way she knows how: sunbathing, swimming and sailing. But her postcard-perfect summer is turned upside down when the body of well-to-do businessman Hermie Castleberry is found on the sweeping white sands at the foot of Candlewick Castle.

Jem doesn’t mean to get involved, but when her old flame Rhys Tremayne is arrested for murder, she springs into action to prove his innocence. With her gift for uncovering hard-to-find information, Jem discovers Hermie had been keeping secrets and ruffling a few feathers in the ordinarily tranquil islands. Did the quiet wife, the belittled business partner or the slimy salesman want Hermie out of the way?

The discovery of a pair of silver gloves by little dog Buck could be just the clue Jem needs to crack the case. But can she catch the real culprit, and keep her heart in check, before the killer sends her down to Davy Jones’ locker too?

A totally charming cozy mystery from the New York Times and USA Today bestselling author Emma Jameson. Fans of M.C. Beaton, Faith Martin and Agatha Christie will adore A Death at Candlewick Castle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rest You Merry (The Peter Shandy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A Christmas scrooge discovers a murdered librarian in this holiday novel from an Edgar Award finalist known for her “witty, literate, and charming” mysteries (Publishers Weekly).

Each December, the faculty of Balaclava Agricultural College goes wild with holiday decorations. The entire campus glitters with Christmas lights, save for one dark spot: the home of professor Peter Shandy. But after years of resisting the school’s Illumination festival, Shandy suddenly snaps, installing a million-watt display of flashing lights and blaring music perfectly calculated to drive his neighbors mad. Then the horticulturalist flees town, planning to spend Christmas on a tramp steamer. It’s not long before he feels guilty about his prank and returns home to find his lights extinguished—and a dead librarian in his living room.

Hoping to avoid a scandal, the school’s head asks Shandy, sometimes detective, to investigate the matter quietly. After all, Christmas is big business, and the town needs the cash infusion that typically comes with the Illumination. But as Shandy will soon find out, there’s a dark side to even the whitest of white Christmases.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder on "B" Deck (The Walter Ghost Mysteries) *




  








A 1920s cruise ship is bound for murder in this cozy mystery by the author of The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes.

Novelist Dunsten Mollock has no intention of going on a cruise just yet. He has come to the pier simply to see off his sister and brother-in-law, who are about to embark on a transatlantic cruiser for a European honeymoon. But when Mollock forgets to give his sister a copy of his new book, he finds himself accidentally bound for Europe.

But that’s not the only surprise. Only two days after departing New York, a beautiful countess is discovered strangled in her cabin. Fortunately, Mollock’s friend Walter Ghost is on board. The astute scientist, explorer, and former intelligence officer always appreciates a good puzzle. He just needs to solve this one quickly and find the killer before someone else gets scratched off the passenger list . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Acqua Alta (Commissario Brunetti Book 5) *




  








As Venice braces for a winter tempest, intrepid Italian sleuth Commissario Guido Brunetti finds out that an archaeologist and old friend has been savagely beaten at the palazzo home of opera singer Flavia Petrelli.

Then, as the floodwaters rise, the corpse of a museum director is discovered—and Brunetti must wade through the chaotic city to solve his deadliest case yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Earthly Remains (Commissario Brunetti Book 26) *




  








A moody mystery set in Italy from the New York Times–bestselling author: “One of the most exquisite and subtle detective series ever.” —The Washington Post

Guido Brunetti has to deal every day with crimes big and small, suffocating corruption, and a never-ending influx of tourists. But at least he gets to do it in Venice, one of the most beautiful cities in the world. In this mystery in the bestselling series, the police commissioner’s endurance will truly be tested.

During an interrogation of an entitled, arrogant man suspected of giving drugs to a young girl, Brunetti acts rashly, doing something he will quickly come to regret. In the fallout, he realizes that he needs a break. Granted leave from the Questura, he accompanies his wife to a villa on Sant’Erasmo, one of the largest islands in the laguna. There he intends to pass his days rowing, and his nights reading Pliny’s Natural History. That is until the caretaker of the house, a widowed beekeeper, goes missing following a sudden storm, and Brunetti must set aside his leave of absence and understand what happened to a man who had become a friend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE MISSING NURSE an enthralling crime mystery full of twists (Yorkshire Murder Mysteries Book 1)*




  








A DETECTIVE WHO’S NO ANGEL DESPITE HIS NAME.

Discover a gripping series of murder mysteries set in South Yorkshire.

MEET DETECTIVE INSPECTOR MICHAEL ANGEL. AN OLD-SCHOOL POLICEMAN WHO SOMETIMES RUBS HIS COLLEAGUES UP THE WRONG WAY. HE’S GOT HIS FLAWS, BUT HE NEVER GIVES UP ON A CASE.

PLEASE NOTE THIS BOOK WAS FIRST PUBLISHED AS IN THE MIDST OF LIFE.

For Inspector Michael Angel, the savage murder in an insane asylum twenty years ago marks the beginning of this gruesome trail of enquiries to find missing nurse Fiona Thomas.

In spite of obstruction from the chief constable, this quirky Yorkshire policeman reduces the suspects to one, by resorting to an unusual and original strategy.

A dead woman wearing one stocking inside out, an American class ring, a missing videotape of the lovely Lola, and two dead cats all play their part in this scramble to find the killer in this unusual and gripping mystery.

Perfect for fans of R.D. Wingfield, Colin Dexter, Peter Robinson, Reginald Hill, and Agatha Christie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE MISSING WIFE an enthralling crime mystery full of twists (Yorkshire Murder Mysteries Book 2)*




  








A DETECTIVE WHO’S NO ANGEL DESPITE HIS NAME.

Discover a gripping series of murder mysteries set in South Yorkshire.

MEET DETECTIVE INSPECTOR MICHAEL ANGEL. AN OLD-SCHOOL POLICEMAN WHO SOMETIMES RUBS HIS COLLEAGUES UP THE WRONG WAY. HE’S GOT HIS FLAWS, BUT HE NEVER GIVES UP ON A CASE.

PLEASE NOTE THIS BOOK WAS FIRST PUBLISHED AS “CHOKER”.

Lady Yvette, the beautiful wife of local MP Sir Charles Millhouse, is found choked to death in a reservoir. Her clothes and an antique pearl collar she usually wore are missing.

Within a short space of time another body is discovered, also choked to death. With no clues and little forensic evidence to go on, will quirky Yorkshire policeman Michael Angel's guile be enough to reveal the identity of the choker?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE MAN IN THE PINK SUIT an enthralling crime mystery full of twists (Yorkshire Murder Mysteries Book 3) *




  








A DETECTIVE WHO’S NO ANGEL DESPITE HIS NAME.

Discover a gripping series of murder mysteries set in South Yorkshire.

MEET DETECTIVE INSPECTOR MICHAEL ANGEL. AN OLD-SCHOOL POLICEMAN WHO SOMETIMES RUBS HIS COLLEAGUES UP THE WRONG WAY. HE’S GOT HIS FLAWS, BUT HE NEVER GIVES UP ON A CASE.

Frank P. Jones, the celebrity art critic known nationally as “The Man In the Pink Suit,” is seen by four independent witnesses and recorded shooting industrialist Charles Tabor. Jones strongly denies the charge, but he has the motive, the opportunity, a Walter PPK/S automatic, and no alibi.

Detective Inspector Michael Angel is called in to unravel another nerve-jangling mystery in his quirky, unique way. But what is the truth? Was Jones hypnotized, drugged, or is he simply a liar?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE MORALS OF A MURDERER an enthralling crime mystery full of twists (Yorkshire Murder Mysteries Book 4) *




  








A DETECTIVE WHO’S NO ANGEL DESPITE HIS NAME.

Discover a gripping series of murder mysteries set in south Yorkshire.

MEET DETECTIVE INSPECTOR MICHAEL ANGEL. AN OLD-SCHOOL POLICEMAN WHO SOMETIMES RUBS HIS COLLEAGUES UP THE WRONG WAY. HE’S GOT HIS FLAWS, BUT HE NEVER GIVES UP ON A CASE.

Please note this book was first published as THE IMPORTANCE OF BEING HONEST.

Duncan McFee is savagely murdered in a distillery. He’s found in one of the vats used to make gin. He was the chairman of the company.

Yet none of the suspects is burly enough to have delivered the fatal blow. Detective Inspector Michael Angel is called in to unravel the mystery.

He proves to be even more in demand when jailbird and bank robber Morris Yardley tries to buy his freedom with the proceeds of his last heist, insisting Angel acts as his go-between.

An old lady in a sweetshop, a dog called Schwarzenegger and a whiff of menthol all have their part to play as Angel races to reveal the murderer in this unusual and enthralling mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Silversmith (David Wolf Book 2)*




  








Wolf is given an offer he doesn't want.
But refusing will prove deadly.

Deputy David Wolf has waited sixteen years to follow in his father’s footsteps and be appointed Sheriff of the Sluice County sheriff’s department, headquartered in the ski resort town of Rocky Points, Colorado. But instead of the dream job, he's offered something else.

When Wolf refuses, and a dead body shows up with clues pointing to Wolf as the culprit, he soon finds himself chased by his own department, along with a special forces hunter with a lust for blood.

In this action-packed, suspenseful second installment in the David Wolf series, Wolf must draw on all his skills to survive the onslaught in the high Rocky Mountain forest. And if he wants to clear his name, he'll have to piece together a mystery unearthed from the ground that could do no less than rewrite his own past, and ensure his future among the living.

This is the second book in the action-packed, mystery-thriller David Wolf Series of 13 books (and counting).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series: Books 1-4 (The David Wolf Series Box Set Book 1) *




  








The David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Books 1-4 by Amazon #1 bestselling author Jeff Carson have brought readers across the globe and back again to the high country of Colorado, leaving them breathless and desperate for more. If you love thriller mysteries with action, suspense, and a touch of humor and romance, then the David Wolf Series is for you.

With over a million books sold in the David Wolf Series, find out why readers are raving by getting thoroughly hooked into the series right here!

FOREIGN DECEIT

Sergeant David Wolf of the Sluice County SD headquartered in the ski resort town of Rocky Points, Colorado, receives word that his brother has committed suicide in the Alps of Italy.

Devastation and resentment over his only sibling's selfish act quickly gives way to a nagging suspicion that he isn't getting the whole truth. Conviction alone is enough to pull Wolf from pressing events in his Colorado Rockies home town to the entirely foreign land of Northern Italy, and into a deadlier situation than he could have imagined.

With the help of a beautiful officer of the Carabinieri, Wolf must piece together the mystery of his brother's last fateful night without ruffling too many feathers, or paying the ultimate price.

THE SILVERSMITH

Deputy Sergeant David Wolf has been waiting sixteen years for today's opportunity to follow in the footsteps of his late father and become Sheriff of the Sluice County SD, headquartered in the small ski resort town of Rocky Points, Colorado. What he's offered, however, isn't quite what he's expecting. And for Wolf, refusing turns out to be harder, and much deadlier, than he could have anticipated.

When a rich and powerful enemy corrupts the SCSD from within, Wolf becomes hunted by his own department, along with a special forces killing machine whose psychotic lust for blood is never denied.

In this action-packed, suspense filled adventure -- the second installment in the David Wolf series -- Wolf must draw on all his skills in the high Rocky Mountain forest and solve a disturbing mystery involving an item from his past if he wants to live to see another day.

ALIVE AND KILLING

Just for a day, Colorado Sheriff David Wolf trades slogging through murky meltwaters and even murkier small-town politics for an overnight camping trip in the wilderness with his son.

But when a man with fresh burns turns up on their trail, falling from the heavy load in his backpack and running wild from something, Wolf suspects his father-son camping trip may have just taken a turn for the worse.

Unfortunately his instincts are spot on, and Wolf is forced into action with the last person he wants by his side in a deadly battle — his only son.

In this stomach-dropping, action and suspense packed third installment of the David Wolf Mystery Thriller series, Wolf partners with a beautiful FBI agent to bust an inter-continental conspiracy threatening anyone who has the bad enough luck to stumble on it.

DEADLY CONDITIONS

The small town of Rocky Points, Colorado has just been hit with an epic snowstorm. When the snow removal process uncovers a dead body -- a young woman brutally murdered and clearly marked with some sort of cryptic message -- Sheriff David Wolf and his deputies are left scrambling to find a killer before he strikes again.

In this fourth installment of the suspense-filled David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series, Wolf's investigation leads him to corruption involving the highest authorities and a deadly foe, forcing him to gamble life, limb, and his entire career to dig a path to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In the Best Families (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 17) *




  







The aging millionairess has a problem: where is her young playboy husband getting all his money? To help find the answer, Archie infiltrates a party at her palatial estate. But her late-night murder ruins the festive mood . . . and a letter bomb from a powerful crime boss makes Nero Wolfe do the unthinkable—run for his life. Suddenly Archie finds himself on his own, trying to find a killer without the help of his old mentor. For to all appearances, Wolfe has vanished. The career of the world’s most famous detective has ended in cowardice and disgrace . . . or has it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Sin Such as This: A Novel *




  








In this gripping follow-up to Love Lies Beneath, #1 New York Times bestselling author Ellen Hopkins’s “fabulous, sex-filled masterpiece of mystery and romance” (Library Journal, starred review), beautiful, wealthy Tara Lattimore's story continues when her sinful past threatens to derail her current marriage—and her sanity.

Tara thought she was finally settling down when she married the handsome Dr. Cavin Lattimore. Just as she was willing to overlook his gambling habits, she discovers his secret meetings with Sophia, his gorgeous ex-girlfriend and his son Eli’s occasional girlfriend. Life gets even more complicated when Tara’s niece, Kayla, starts hooking up with Eli. In a matter of weeks, Tara has reluctantly gone from rich, single San Francisco professional to Lake Tahoe housewife managing her niece’s whiplash moods, while resisting her stepson’s tantalizing sexual advances.

Adding to the family drama is her younger sister, Melody, who’s having a serious marital breakdown, which means she might know something about her husband Graham and Tara’s brief dalliance years ago. As Tara’s fragile trust in her family teeters, timed with the arrival of certain people from her past, she also can’t shake the feeling that someone’s watching her. Baiting her.

Tara has always considered herself a tough, self-made woman after surviving a childhood defined by poverty, abuse, and neglect. For years, she suffered from the sins of others. She committed a few of her own. Now she wonders if the misdeeds of her past are about to catch up with her—and if she can ever outrun them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Merciless (Senseless Duo Book 2)*




  








The New York Times bestselling author’s “latest romantic suspense has it all—terrific plot, complex and engaging protagonists, a twisted villain” (Erica Spindler).

No Pity

Each skeleton is flawless—gleaming white and perfectly preserved, a testament to his skill. Every scrap of flesh has been removed to reveal the glistening bone beneath. And the collection is growing . . .

No Compassion

When bleached human bones are identified as belonging to a former patient of Dr. James Dixon, Detective Malcolm Kier suspects the worst. Dixon was recently acquitted of attempted murder, thanks to defense attorney Angie Carlson. But as the body count rises, Kier is convinced that Angie is now the target of a brutal, brilliant psychopath.

No Escape

Angie is no stranger to the dark side of human nature. But nothing has prepared her for the decades-long legacy of madness and murder about to be revealed—or a killer ready to claim her as his ultimate trophy . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Yellowstone Kelly Novels: Yellowstone Kelly, Kelly Blue, Imperial Kelly, and Kelly and the Three-Toed Horse *




  








Four fast-paced novels based on the real-life frontier adventures of Yellowstone Kelly, one of the Old West’s most legendary soldiers.

Luther “Yellowstone” Kelly had one of the longest, strangest, and most breathtaking careers in the American West. The intrepid scout’s talent for being in the right place at an exciting time would take him all over the world, from the Great Plains to Africa to the Philippines to Cuba.

Throughout his adventures, Kelly maintained a stoic outlook, a fierce wit, and a talent for survival that got him out of more than a few dangerous scrapes.

From hunting wolves with the Nez Percé to encounters with Jim Bridger and Brigham Young to a stint with the Rough Riders, in these four novels Yellowstone carves an exciting, hilarious, and unforgettable path through the Old West—maintaining his trademark humor and fortitude, always finding his way through even the stickiest mess.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Nazi's Engineer (A James Acton Thriller, #20) (James Acton Thrillers)*




  








** FROM USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY **

ONE OF THE SECOND WORLD WAR'S MOST ENDURING MYSTERIES IS ABOUT TO BE SOLVED.
BUT AT WHAT COST?

Nazi Germany. 1945. When Detective Inspector Wolfgang Vogel is approached by his distraught neighbor, begging him to find her missing husband, he is quickly drawn into a case the Gestapo and SS are determined he never solve, putting his own life, and that of his family, at risk.

And over 70 years later, Archaeology Professor James Acton and his wife discover the horrifying reason behind what turns out to be far more than a simple missing persons case, the revelation thrusting them into the middle of something much bigger than they could have ever imagined.

A discovery worth unfathomable millions.

And like the Nazis, there are those today who will stop at nothing to possess what they have found.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Palace (Simon Riske Book 3)*




  








In this third installment of a series lauded for its "nonstop action," an international spy must face a ring of ruthless masterminds and foil a plot with global implications as he becomes the world's most wanted man (Booklist).

Life is good for Rafael de Bourbon. The forty-year-old Spaniard recently married to a wealthy English beauty, and is days away from opening a luxury boutique hotel off the southern coast of Thailand. But when the Royal Thai Police storm the hotel and arrest him for blackmail and extortion, "Rafa" is thrown into Bangkok's most notorious jail. In desperation, he reaches out to the one man who can prove his innocence.

Simon Riske, ex-con and now "private spy," owes Rafa his life. Once he and De Bourbon were the closest of friends, until a woman came between them. Riske rushes to Bangkok to secure his friend's release and overnight, finds himself caught up in a web of intrigue larger and more dangerous than he could imagine. In hours, it is Riske who finds himself the wanted man.

On the run in a foreign country, pursued by powerful unseen forces who will stop at nothing until he is killed, Riske must stay alive long enough to uncover the truth behind an international conspiracy that threatens to wreak carnage across the glittering capitals of Europe. From Bangkok to Singapore and ultimately to Cannes, Riske enlists the help of a daring investigative reporter, a rogue Mossad agent, and his own band of home-grown specialists, to thwart the cabal behind the plot, only to learn its very origins are frighteningly close to his past.

Frighteningly timely, diabolically clever, and ever so stylish, The Palace is Christopher Reich's sharpest and most exciting book yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Augustus: First Emperor of Rome*













The acclaimed historian and author of Caesar presents “a first-rate popular biography” of Rome’s first emperor, written “with a storyteller’s brio” (Washington Post).

The story of Augustus’ life is filled with drama and contradiction, risky gambles and unexpected success. He began as a teenage warlord whose only claim to power was as the grand-nephew and heir of the murdered Julius Caesar. Mark Antony dubbed him “a boy who owes everything to a name,” but he soon outmaneuvered a host of more experienced politicians to become the last man standing in 30 BC. Over the next half century, Augustus created a new system of government—the Principate or rule of an emperor—which brought peace and stability to the vast Roman Empire.

In this highly anticipated biography, Goldsworthy puts his deep knowledge of ancient sources to full use, recounting the events of Augustus’ long life in greater detail than ever before. Goldsworthy pins down the man behind the myths: a consummate manipulator, propagandist, and showman, both generous and ruthless. Under Augustus’ rule the empire prospered, yet his success was constantly under threat and his life was intensely unpredictable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Panzer Ace: The Memoirs of an Iron Cross Panzer Commander from Barbarossa to Normandy *




  








A richly illustrated memoir by highly decorated Wehrmacht soldier—“recommended to anyone with an interest in the Panzerwaffe in the Second World War” (Recollections of WWII).

After serving as a gunlayer on a Pz.Mk.III during Barbarossa, Richard Freiherr von Rosen led a Company of Tigers at Kursk. Later he led a company of King Tiger panzers at Normandy and in late 1944 commanded a battle group (12 King Tigers and a flak Company) against the Russians in Hungary in the rank of junior, later senior lieutenant (from November 1944, his final rank.)

Only 489 of these King Tiger tanks were ever built. They were the most powerful heavy tanks to see service, and only one kind of shell could penetrate their armor at a reasonable distance. Every effort had to be made to retrieve any of them bogged down or otherwise immobilized, which led to many towing adventures. The author has a fine memory and eye for detail. Easy to read and not technical, his account adds substantially to the knowledge of how the German Panzer Arm operated in the Second World War.

“The author has a fine memory and eye for detail . . . It adds substantially to the knowledge of how the German Panzer Arm operated during the Second World War.”—Military Vehicles Magazine


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sinking of the Bismarck *




  








The famous war correspondent delivers an edge-of-your seat account of the naval chase and battle to take out one of Hitler’s most powerful warships.

The Bismarck wasn’t just any warship. Its guns were much stronger and more accurate than any others in its day—meaning it could easily sink enemy ships without getting in range of their fire. It was one of Hitler’s most powerful weapons, and the Allied forces had to put it out of commission—before they lost the war. With the fate of the world in the balance, Allied forces chased the Bismarck across the stormy North Atlantic—culminating in a thrilling sea battle that changed the course of World War II.

Unfolding with the taut suspense of a blockbuster movie, this book brings the excitement and danger of World War II to younger audiences—and demonstrates William L. Shirer’s mastery as a writer of history and a spinner of tales.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Fighter Aces of the R.A.F.: A Gripping Compilation of WWII Air War Heroes – the Famous and the Forgotten (Ace Pilots of World War II)*




  








Only a boy when World War II broke out, E. C. R. Baker was gripped by the stories he heard of heroism in the skies as the Allies defeated the mighty Luftwaffe.

But in the years after the war, he was struck by how few of the RAF’s legendary fighter aces could be named by the general public.

Some, whose feats in deadly aerial combat equalled or even surpassed those of the most famous pilots, were virtually unknown.

Baker set out to make this right, devoting many years of research to collecting the personal life stories and combat details of the nearly fifty RAF fighter pilots who each shot down and destroyed more than twenty hostile aircraft.

Compiled with the help of surviving pilots and members of their squadrons, FIGHTER ACES OF THE RAF is a riveting and powerful book which combines meticulous historical accuracy with vivid descriptions, and brings some truly great men the recognition they so richly deserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*JFK Has Been Shot *




  








The “thrilling, dramatic, historic” #1 New York Times bestseller by the Parkland Hospital surgeon who fought to save President John F. Kennedy (Robert K. Tanenbaum).

On November 22, 1963, Dr. Charles Crenshaw, an accomplished surgeon, tried to save John F. Kennedy’s life—and then days later, the life of the alleged assassin, Lee Harvey Oswald. His gripping, firsthand account contradicts the Warren Commission and years of public misperception to illuminate a chapter in American history long cloaked in conspiracy.

Writing with eye-opening immediacy, Dr. Crenshaw takes readers into the emergency room to share the critical events at Parkland Hospital as he lived them. Now updated, his searing testimony punctures myths and shatters a cover-up of massive proportions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/24/22.

Currently $1.

*Tomcat Fury: A Combat History of the F-14 *




  








From the Gulf of Sidra to the skies over Afghanistan. The complete combat history of the F-14 Tomcat...as told by the pilots who flew it.

For more than three decades, the Grumman F-14 Tomcat was the US Navy’s premier carrier-based, multi-role fighter jet. From its harrowing combat missions over Libya to its appearance on the silver screen in movies like Top Gun and Executive Decision, the F-14 has become an icon of American air power.

Now, for the first time in a single volume, Tomcat Fury explores the illustrious combat history of the F-14: from the Gulf of Sidra…to the Iran-Iraq War…to the skies over Afghanistan in the Global War on Terror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/25/22.

Currently $2.

*The Lathe of Heaven *




  








*This science fiction classic by the Hugo and Nebula Award-winning author is "a rare and powerful synthesis of poetry and science, reason and emotion" (The New York Times).*

In a near-future world beset by war, climate change, and overpopulation, Portland resident George Orr discovers that his dreams have the power to alter reality. Upon waking, the world he knew has become a strange, barely recognizable place, where only George has a clear memory of how it was before. Seeking escape from these “effective dreams,” George eventually turns to behavioral psychologist Dr. William Haber for a cure. But Haber has other ideas in mind.

Seeing the profound power of George’s dreams, Haber believes it must be harnessed for the greater good—no matter the cost. Soon, George is a pawn in Haber’s dangerous game, where the fate of humanity grows more imperiled with every waking hour.

As relevant today as it was when it won the Locus Award in 1971, _The Lathe of Heaven_ is a true classic, at once eerie and prescient, entertaining and intelligent. In short, it does “what science fiction is supposed to do" (_Newsweek_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Childhood's End (Arthur C. Clarke Collection) *




  








*In the Retro Hugo Award–nominated novel that inspired the Syfy miniseries, alien invaders bring peace to Earth—at a grave price: “A first-rate tour de force” (The New York Times).*

In the near future, enormous silver spaceships appear without warning over mankind’s largest cities. They belong to the Overlords, an alien race far superior to humanity in technological development. Their purpose is to dominate Earth. Their demands, however, are surprisingly benevolent: end war, poverty, and cruelty. Their presence, rather than signaling the end of humanity, ushers in a golden age . . . or so it seems.

Without conflict, human culture and progress stagnate. As the years pass, it becomes clear that the Overlords have a hidden agenda for the evolution of the human race that may not be as benevolent as it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dawn (The Xenogenesis Trilogy Book 1) *




  








*An alien race calls on one woman to revive mankind after Earth’s apocalypse in this science fiction classic from the award-winning author of Parable of the Sower.*

Lilith Iyapo has just lost her husband and son when atomic fire consumes Earth—the last stage of the planet’s final war. Hundreds of years later Lilith awakes, deep in the hold of a massive alien spacecraft piloted by the Oankali—who arrived just in time to save humanity from extinction. They have kept Lilith and other survivors asleep for centuries, as they learned whatever they could about Earth. Now it is time for Lilith to lead them back to her home world, but life among the Oankali on the newly resettled planet will be nothing like it was before. The Oankali survive by genetically merging with primitive civilizations—whether their new hosts like it or not. For the first time since the nuclear holocaust, Earth will be inhabited. Grass will grow, animals will run, and people will learn to survive the planet’s untamed wilderness. But their children will not be human. Not exactly.

Featuring strong and compelling characters and exploring complex themes of gender and species, Octavia E. Butler presents a powerful, postapocalyptic interplanetary epic, as well as a ray of hope for humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Starship Freedom *




  








*The starship Freedom is just a museum ship. Until the aliens attack!
Battlestar Galactica meets Starship Troopers in this sci-fi adventure from Daniel Arenson, the USA Today bestselling author of Earthrise.*

The starship _Freedom_ was once a mighty warship. Today she's a tourist attraction. The space wars ended long ago. The _Freedom_ is now a flying museum. The tourists love it. The Changing of the Guard, the starfighter aerobatics, the starboard cannon salute . . . it's the best show in the galaxy.

James King commands the starship _Freedom_. He hates his job. He was a real soldier once. Back when the _Freedom_ was a real warship. He never imagined himself running a tourist trap. Right after Christmas, he plans to retire.

Then, on Christmas day, the aliens attack. Horrifying aliens. Creatures of claws, fangs, and endless malice. Within hours, they devastate Earth's military. Millions die.

So much for retirement.

The aliens spare the starship _Freedom_. After all, she's only a tourist attraction. But not to Commander King. He will get his beloved starship battle-ready. He will enter the fight. The _Freedom_ will fly to war again!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Immortal Reign: A Judas Chronicles Novel (Cursed Immortals Book 2)*


Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  








*For William Barrow, two thousand years is a very long time…*

_Too long, when it is a perpetual punishment for betraying Jesus Christ._

The man originally known as Judas Iscariot is on a mission to recover thirty silver shekels once paid to him for his ultimate betrayal. Twenty-two coins have been recovered, leaving just eight to go.

And when his Russian nemesis, Viktor Kaslow, also becomes immortal, the stakes are immediately raised.

*Kaslow has followed William and his son, Alistair, to Hong Kong in search of the ‘blood coin’ passed down through Genghis Khan.*

The coin presently belongs to an esteemed Chinese collection...along with other cursed items from the famed Mongol Emperor. William soon learns he can’t have the one without the others.

And while Kaslow closes in, seeking vengeance, William and Alistair race against the CIA and an unscrupulous American businessman intent on reaching the cursed ‘treasure trove’ before them.

_Much is at stake for the Barrows and the world, as a deadly weapon unseen for centuries lies in wait alongside blood coin number twenty-three..._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Immortal Destiny: A Judas Chronicles Novel (Cursed Immortals Book 3)*




  








*William Barrow—aka Judas Iscariot—is faced with recovering the silver coin he dreads above all others.*

Known as the “Singing Coin” among the ancients, this shekel was initially lost long ago…on the very night of Jesus Christ’s arrest in Jerusalem.

Hoping to save it for last, until after the other twenty-nine coins are recovered, Viktor Kaslow’s recent designs for the coin thwart William’s plan.

*Indeed, a new murder spree has begun for the ruthless Kaslow...* who races against William and the immortal Roderick Cooley to obtain the coin from a reclusive Essene sect residing in the Bolivian Andes.

But unlike William and Kaslow’s previous confrontations, this one involves many more outside interests since this coin contains unusual properties.

*And if it falls into the wrong hands, the entire world will be brought to its trembling knees.*

The stakes have never been higher for William, his family, and the welfare of mankind.

To stop Kaslow, William must rely on the help of Roderick, Alistair, and a host of others—both mortal and immortal—to have any hope of reclaiming blood coin number twenty-four before time runs out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Immortal Dragon: A Judas Chronicles Novel (Cursed Immortals Book 4)*




  







*An ancient menace far worse than Kaslow has successfully tracked William and Roderick to Virginia after hunting the pair for nearly five hundred years.*

Hailing from the older kingdoms of Europe, this new threat once gained notoriety as the cruelest tyrant in recorded history.

_Vlad Tepes._

*Better known as Vlad the Impaler, this ruthless immortal carries an unquenchable thirst for torture, slavery, and bloodletting...*

In addition to a long-standing grudge against William and Roderick, the lure of eternal youth and freedom from the sun’s blistering rays are what pull ‘Dracul’ from his secluded island castle in the Adriatic Sea.

Indeed, the vampire’s lifeline to immortality is tied to a blood coin—one that William is reluctant to pursue.

However, once faced with dire alternatives between long-standing friendships, the welfare of his family, and the threat of bondage upon the entire world, there is no other choice.

_Find the Dragon Coin first—or pay the ultimate price._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Grass Is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank *




  








*The “marvelously funny” and much-loved humorist explores the perils of suburban living in this New York Times bestseller (Vogue).*

For years, the Bombecks have heard rumors of a magical land called Suburbia where the air is clean, the grass is trimmed, and children don’t risk getting mugged on their walk to school. After watching their friends flee the city for subdivided utopias like Bonaparte’s Retreat and Mortgage Mañana, Erma and her family load up their belongings and cry, “Station wagons . . . ho!” But life on the suburban frontier is not as perfect as they had hoped. The trees are stunted, the house is cramped, and there’s no grass at all. But the Bombecks will make do, for they are suburbanites now—the last true pioneers!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The World's Funniest Lawyer Jokes: A Caseload of Jurisprudential Jest *




  







What is it about lawyers that has made them the butt of hundreds and hundreds of jokes over the centuries? Whatever the reason, everyone—including lawyers and judges themselves—has laughed at attorney-aimed humor. Now here is the best and most recent collection of jokes, anecdotes, quotations, and proverbs that poke fun (. . . and malice) at the legal profession. In summation, you must find _The World’s Funniest Lawyer Jokes_ guilty of disorder in court and sentence all who read this perfect gift for any lawyer, client, judge, law student, or wannabe attorney to many hours of laughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fear of Flying *




  








*The “extraordinary” #1 New York Times–bestselling classic about women and marriage, “at once wildly funny and very wise” (Los Angeles Times).*

After five years, Isadora Wing has come to a crossroads in her marriage: Should she and her husband stay together or get divorced? Accompanying her husband to an analysts’ conference in Vienna, she ditches him and strikes out on her own, crisscrossing Europe in search of a man who can inspire uninhibited passion. But, as she comes to learn, liberation and happiness are not necessarily the same thing.

A literary sensation when it was first published, _Fear of Flying_ established Erica Jong as one of her generation’s foremost voices on sex and feminism. Decades later, the novel has lost none of its insight, verve, or jaw-dropping wit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Autobiography of a Face *




  








*In this celebrated memoir and exploration of identity, cancer transforms the author’s face, childhood, and the rest of her life.*

At age nine, Lucy Grealy was diagnosed with a potentially terminal cancer. When she returned to school with a third of her jaw removed, she faced the cruel taunts of classmates. It took her twenty years of living with a distorted self-image and more than thirty years of reconstructive procedures before she could come to terms with her appearance. In this lyrical and strikingly candid memoir, Grealy tells her story of great suffering and remarkable strength without sentimentality and with considerable wit. She captures what it is like as a child and a young adult to be torn between two warring impulses: to feel that more than anything else we want to be loved for who we are, while wishing desperately and secretly to be perfect.

*A New York Times Notable Book*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Only Girl in the World: A Memoir*




  








*For readers of Room and The Glass Castle, an astonishing memoir of one woman's rise above an unimaginable childhood.*

Maude Julien's parents were fanatics who believed it was their sacred duty to turn her into the ultimate survivor -- raising her in isolation, tyrannizing her childhood and subjecting her to endless drills designed to "eliminate weakness." Maude learned to hold an electric fence for minutes without flinching, and to sit perfectly still in a rat-infested cellar all night long (her mother sewed bells onto her clothes that would give her away if she moved). She endured a life without heat, hot water, adequate food, friendship, or any kind of affectionate treatment.

But Maude's parents could not rule her inner life. Befriending the animals on the lonely estate as well as the characters in the novels she read in secret, young Maude nurtured in herself the compassion and love that her parents forbid as weak. And when, after more than a decade, an outsider managed to penetrate her family's paranoid world, Maude seized her opportunity.

By turns horrifying and magical, _The Only Girl in the World_ is a story that will grip you from the first page and leave you spellbound, a chilling exploration of psychological control that ends with a glorious escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE AUCTION MURDERS an enthralling crime mystery full of twists (Yorkshire Murder Mysteries Book 5) *




  








A DETECTIVE WHO’S NO ANGEL DESPITE HIS NAME.

Discover a gripping series of murder mysteries set in south Yorkshire.

MEET DETECTIVE INSPECTOR MICHAEL ANGEL. AN OLD-SCHOOL POLICEMAN WHO SOMETIMES RUBS HIS COLLEAGUES UP THE WRONG WAY. HE’S GOT HIS FLAWS, BUT HE NEVER GIVES UP ON A CASE.

Please note this book was first published as MANTRAP.

AT THE AUCTION OF LORD OGMORE’S ESTATE, A MAN IS STABBED TO DEATH WITH A SILVER DAGGER.

Detective Inspector Michael Angel is soon on the trail of a serial murderer in the south Yorkshire town of Bromersley.

The only common factor linking the victims is their association with the late Lord Ogmore. But there are no clues, no fingerprints and no DNA.

ANGEL HAS ONLY ONE EYE-WITNESS . . . AND HE'S BLIND.

A glamorous schoolmistress with a past, two men with ponytails, a set of needle-sharp silver handled stilettos and a fluffy toy elephant all play their part in a scramble to find the killer.

DI ANGEL’S TOUGHEST CASE YET.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE MISSING KILLER an enthralling crime mystery full of twists (Yorkshire Murder Mysteries Book 6)*




  








A DETECTIVE WHO’S NO ANGEL DESPITE HIS NAME.

Discover a gripping series of murder mysteries set in south Yorkshire.

MEET DETECTIVE INSPECTOR MICHAEL ANGEL. AN OLD-SCHOOL POLICEMAN WHO SOMETIMES RUBS HIS COLLEAGUES UP THE WRONG WAY. HE’S GOT HIS FLAWS, BUT HE NEVER GIVES UP ON A CASE.

Please note this book was first published as SHAM.

A KILLER AT A QUIET COUNTRY CLUB.

A masked man, dressed all in black, bursts into the club to confront a young couple. He says, “Your time is up. That girl is mine.” Then he kills one of them.

Witnesses cannot agree on the straightforward matter of identifying the killer. Detective Angel’s investigation appears doomed.

Angel is faced with multiple dead ends, station politics and a terrifying local crime family who will stop at nothing to protect their own.

DI ANGEL’S MOST INTRIGUING CASE YET.

With the appointment of the new, ambitious and aggressive Superintendent Strawbridge, Angel is deeply troubled and has only his instinct to rely on.

Witness intimidation leads to another body washing up in the river.

Risking his own life and withholding lines of enquiry from his cagey superior, everything is at stake for the Inspector as he seeks justice.

Gangsters with scores to settle, crooked police and mentally unstable young men preying on glamorous women in the town.

Can Angel work it all out in time and walk away unscathed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE UMBRELLA MURDERS an enthralling crime mystery full of twists (Yorkshire Murder Mysteries Book 7) *




  








A DETECTIVE WHO’S NO ANGEL DESPITE HIS NAME.

Discover a gripping series of murder mysteries set in south Yorkshire.

MEET DETECTIVE INSPECTOR MICHAEL ANGEL. AN OLD-SCHOOL POLICEMAN WHO SOMETIMES RUBS HIS COLLEAGUES UP THE WRONG WAY. HE’S GOT HIS FLAWS, BUT HE NEVER GIVES UP ON A CASE.

Please note this book was first published as THE UMBRELLA MAN.

“Effortlessly blends an intricate puzzle with a contemporary police procedural.” Publishers Weekly

AN ARSONIST AND MURDERER THREATENS TO SET FIRE TO THE LUXURY HOME OF THE LOCAL MP.

Detective Inspector Michael Angel has two suspects. One has completely disappeared, the other is securely locked up in a police cell.

A search of the suspect’s home reveals a bizarre setup: a dozen umbrellas are suspended from the ceiling, packed with rice.

Will the umbrella man be able to execute his threat while still in police custody?

MEANWHILE, IMELDA WILDE, A FAMOUS MAGICIAN'S BEAUTIFUL ASSISTANT, IS MURDERED.

It appears to be a copy of an unsolved crime committed twenty-five years ago.

What’s the connection between the two disparate cases?

Michael Angel must race against the clock to unravel this baffling mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE MISSING MILLIONAIRE an enthralling crime mystery full of twists (Yorkshire Murder Mysteries Book 8 ) *




  








*A DETECTIVE WHO’S NO ANGEL DESPITE HIS NAME.*

Discover a gripping series of murder mysteries set in south Yorkshire.

MEET DETECTIVE INSPECTOR MICHAEL ANGEL. AN OLD-SCHOOL POLICEMAN WHO SOMETIMES RUBS HIS COLLEAGUES UP THE WRONG WAY. HE’S GOT HIS FLAWS, BUT HE NEVER GIVES UP ON A CASE.

“Once again Silverwood combines *a classic mystery plot with well-developed characters.*” _Publishers Weekly_

Please note this book was first published as THE MAN WHO COULDN’T LOSE.

Wheelchair-bound millionaire businessman, *Joshua Gumme, has the Midas touch. He's successful with women and in business.*

And *he’s won more than two hundred straight games of cards.*

Everybody knows he cheats, they just don't know how.

*Then his body is found floating in the River Don. Who killed him and why?*

The suspects range from Gumme's son, who was left a pittance in his father’s will, to a heroin dealer.

Meanwhile, Angel's investigations lead him on the track of two dangerous crooks. He attempts to find and arrest them. But they've got plans for him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Outlaws and Peace Officers: Memoirs of Crime and Punishment in the Old West *




  








*This New York Times' bestseller features the West’s most prominent lawmen and criminals, who tell their stories of fight, death, and survival.*

In the romantic narrative of the Old West, two larger-than-life characters emerged as the perfect foils for each other—the rampant outlaw and the heroic peace officer. Without the villain, sheriffs would not have needed to uphold the law; and without the sheriff, villains would have had no law to break. Together, both personalities fought, lost, and triumphed amid shootouts, train robberies, and bank holdups against the backdrop of the lawless American frontier.

This spectacular _New York Times_' bestselling collection of true memoirs and autobiographies, told by the very people who lived these criminal and righteous lives during the Old West, reveal the outlaw and peace officer at their worst and best. Watch as Mark Twain introduces notorious gunslinger Jack Slade; hear about Theodore Roosevelt’s encounters with men, women, and game from Roosevelt himself; read sheriff Pat Garrett’s biography of Billy the Kid, the outlaw he killed; and listen as lawmen Bat Masterson and Wyatt Earp describe each other in their own accounts. Including other carefully curated stories by Tom Horn, Cole Younger, and more, _Outlaws and Peace Officers_ invokes danger, honor, and the fight for survival during this perilous but exciting chapter in American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Final Vows: Murder, Madness, and Twisted Justice in California *




  








*A New York Times–bestselling author and former Los Angeles Times reporter chronicles the marriage between a Christian woman and an ex-con that ends in murder.*

When Carol Montecalvo began writing to a man in prison through a program at her church, she considered it her Christian duty. But the letters soon became her lifeline, something she actually looked forward to sending and receiving. She fell in love with the man behind the letters and just before Dan was released, they wed in the prison chapel. Their marriage lasted nine years, until the fateful night when Dan stoically called 911 to report his wife’s murder.

With a half-million dollar insurance policy riding on his wife’s death, and a string of adulterous affairs in his past, Dan is the most obvious suspect. But is this former felon really guilty? Or could he actually be a grieving widower, in the wrong place at the wrong time?

In this powerful true crime account of the gruesome murder and sensational trial that followed, _New York Times_–bestselling author Karen Kingsbury weaves an emotional story that leaves readers guessing until the final, harrowing conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sovereign: A Matthew Shardlake Tudor Mystery (Matthew Shardlake Mysteries Book 3) *




  








*Awarded the CWA Diamond Dagger – the highest honor in British crime writing

The third Matthew Shardlake Tudor Mystery by C. J. Sansom, the bestselling author of Winter in Madrid and Dominion*

C. J . Sansom has garnered a wider audience and increased critical praise with each new novel published. His first book in the Matthew Shardlake series, _Dissolution_, was selected by P. D. James in _The Wall Street Journal_ as one of her top five all-time favorite books. Now in _Sovereign_, Shardlake faces the most terrifying threat in the age of Tudor England: imprisonment int he Tower of London.

Shardlake and his loyal assistant, Jack Barak, find themselves embroiled in royal intrigue when a plot against King Henry VIII is uncovered in York and a dangerous conspirator they've been charged with transporting to London is connected to the death of a local glazer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Heartstone: A Matthew Shardlake Tudor Mystery (Matthew Shardlake Mysteries Book 5) *




  








*Awarded the CWA Diamond Dagger – the highest honor in British crime writing


The epic fifth novel in the Matthew Shardlake Tudor Mystery series by the bestselling author of Winter in Madrid and Dominion*

Summer 1545. A massive French armada is threatening England, and Henry VIII has plunged the country into economic crisis to finance the war. Meanwhile, an old servant of Queen Catherine Parr has asked Matthew Shardlake to investigate claims of "monstrous" wrongs committed against a young ward of the court. As the French fleet approaches, Shardlake's inquiries reunite him with an old friend-and an old enemy close to the throne.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Colour Scheme: Roderick Alleyn #12*




  








*A mystery with “atmosphere, humor . . .and a group of characters, English, Maori, and New Zealander, who are fascinating and completely credible.” —The New York Times*

During World War II, Colonel Claire—a tremendously nice fellow and a disastrously bad businessman—runs a mud-baths resort in rural New Zealand. But the place is on the brink of being taken over by a local blowhard who may be a Nazi spy. Inspector Alleyn has been sent in to sort things out—and don a disguise in order to blend in the resort’s motley cast of characters—in this classic tale of detection from the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*McNally's Chance (The Archy McNally Series Book 10) *




  








*Family ties ensnare Lawrence Sanders’s Archy McNally, “a raffish combination of Dashiell Hammett’s Nick Charles and P. G. Wodehouse’s Bertie Wooster” (The New York Times Book Review).*

Bestselling author Sabrina Wright wants dapper detective Archy McNally to find her husband, who vanished while looking for her MIA daughter—it may seem like a simple case, but McNally knows it’s never that easy. Thirty-year-old Gillian Wright ran off to find her birth father, opening a Pandora’s box of scandalous revelations the tabloids can’t resist. It seems that Sabrina’s life was a bigger fiction than her bodice-ripping romances. Before her story is over, three powerful men with damning secrets could be outed . . . and murder will be the denouement. As McNally stumbles on one cover-up after another, he has one last chance to catch a killer who will stop at nothing to protect his name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Forty Thieves *




  








*Married sleuths cross paths with married assassins in this “priceless” mystery by the bestselling author of the Jane Whitefield series (The New York Times).*

Sid and Ronnie Abel are a first-rate husband-and-wife detective team, both ex-LAPD. Ed and Nicole Hoyt are married assassins-for-hire living in the San Fernando Valley. Except for deadly aim with a Glock 17, the couples have little in common—until they’re hired to do damage control on the same murder. The body of research scientist James Ballantine has been pulled from a storm sewer, with two bullet holes in the back of his head.

With the case turning cold, Ballantine’s former employers bring in the Abels to succeed where the police have failed. As for the Hoyts, their mysterious contractors want to make sure that the facts about Ballantine’s death stay hidden. Now the Abels must try to survive as they circle ever closer to the truth, and to a dangerous pair guarding it with their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Paris: A Crime Suspense Action Novel (Cutter Grogan Thrillers Book 5) *




  








*An Afghan informer who refuses to speak to anyone but Cutter Grogan.
In Paris.
Where the reception he gets isn't what he was expecting.*

It isn't an assignment Cutter would normally take on; go to Paris to speak to an informer he knows nothing about. The FBI has ordered him to, however. Which means whatever intel she has, is critical.

Fly in, talk to her, fly out, report back to the Feds.

A two day job, he reckons. No sweat. He loves Paris and looks forward to his visit.

The first inkling he has that the assignment isn't a walk in the park, are the gunmen who burst through his hotel room.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lie Beside Me: A Novel (Jonah Sheens Detective Series Book 3) *




  








*He’s lying next to you. He’s not breathing. . . . And the killer might have been you.

Detective Chief Inspector Jonah Sheens is on the trail in this explosive crime novel from the acclaimed author of She Lies in Wait and Watching from the Dark.

“Secrets and self-sabotage abound in this gripping psychological thriller.”—The Guardian*

Louise wakes up. Her head aches, her mouth is dry, her memory is fuzzy—but she suspects she’s done something bad.

She rolls over toward her husband, Niall. The man who, until recently, made her feel loved.

But it’s not Niall lying beside her. In fact, she’s never seen this man before.

And he’s not breathing. . . .

As Louise desperately struggles to piece her memories back together, it’s clear to Jonah Sheens and his team that she is their prime suspect—though they soon find she’s not the only one with something to hide.

Did she do it? And, if not, can they catch the real killer before they strike again?

In this gripping novel, a young woman finds that trying to make sense of her life’s bad choices might prove the most dangerous reckoning there is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Her Sister’s Secret: A completely gripping psychological thriller full of suspense *




  








*Why would you pretend your life is a dream when you’re living a nightmare?*

I thought my sister was happy. I thought what we all thought: that Annie and Dom led perfect lives in a lovely cottage in a quiet village by the sea, with flowers at the front gate and an apple tree in the garden. Everyone knew them: generous, loving Dom, creative, joyful Annie.

But I never saw Annie as she sat waiting for Dom well into the night. I didn’t see her smiling through her tears. I didn’t know what the perfect couple were hiding.

So when sirens break the silence of the night and flames rise against the dark sky, and I get the call I never expected, I’m left with a simple burning question: who was to blame?

*A brilliantly twisty tale of family secrets and the darkness that can lie behind closed doors, Her Sister’s Secret will keep you turning the pages till the final devastating revelation. Fans of Lisa Jewell, Gillian Flynn and Louise Candlish will love it.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Nowhere to Hide: Seven friends. One killer. You can run, but you can’t hide... The gripping new thriller*




  








*Seven friends. One killer. You can run, but you can’t hide…*

The hike is meant to bring their nature group together.

*Emily*, the sister who never lets her hearing loss hold her back.

*Lauren*, the sister who always feels a step behind.

*Morna*, who doesn’t get on with Lauren.

*Ben*, whose feelings for Emily border on obsession.

*Dan*, the quiet newcomer to the group.

*Kai*, who isn’t just on the hike to enjoy the wildlife.

And *Alec*, the one who knows all their secrets.

*As the sun sets, a gunshot rings out on the nature reserve.

One of the seven is dead. And one of their number killed them…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hidden: An Exciting Novel of Suspense (A Lost and Found Novel Book 1) *




  








*A page-turning new story from the bestselling author of No Way Out, perfect for fans of Nora Roberts and Danielle Steel! Meet a brother and sister who are drawn into a treacherous mystery through an antique with a dark past, as they race against time to help a single mother and take down a ruthless couple bent on taking control of their family’s legacy…*

At first glance, few would guess that Luna and Cullen Bodman are siblings. Cullen is efficient and serious while his younger sister Luna is a free spirit. When the two launch their furniture restoration shop/café—an offshoot of the family’s longtime antique business—in an up-and-coming arts center, little do they know their unique talents may be their only defense against a dangerous betrayal.

When Luna gets a strange sense about a piece Cullen just acquired, the two find themselves uniting to solve a mystery that has far-reaching consequences—never knowing there are some who’ll stop at nothing to claim what they believe is theirs. No matter what, Luna and Cullen know they can rely on each other—and this time, their lives may depend on it…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*ALPHA: A Black Flagged Thriller (The Black Flagged Series Book 1) *




  








*Includes INCEPTION, a 70-page BONUS prequel novella

For fans of Tom Clancy, Brad Thor and Vince Flynn—a no-holds-barred, pulse-pounding thriller of conspiracy, assassination and deception by Wall Street Journal bestselling author Steven Konkoly.

A FORMER COVERT OPERATIVE WILL DO ANYTHING TO PROTECT HIS DARKEST SECRETS...*

Daniel Petrovich, formerly part of the Department of Defense's infamous _Black Flag Program_, protects a secret buried in the deepest vaults of the Pentagon. Blackmailed into executing one final mission for his previous commanding officer, Daniel's carefully constructed "life" rapidly disintegrates into a relentless federal manhunt--_*and a "24-style" race against the clock to suppress the shocking truth about his past. *_To survive, he'll release the darkest side of his concealed identity. A dark side with few boundaries--and even fewer loyalties.

_Black Flagged_ lays the foundation for a gritty, high-octane series exploring the serpentine link between covert operations and government agency politics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*THE MASTERS' KEY: A Masters CIA Thriller (The Masters CIA Thriller Series Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  




.



*Someone evil wants Clint to suffer.*

A deadly enemy will destroy a city to exact revenge.

With Clint Masters as the only suspect in the spreading destruction, the people of his beloved Boston now call him a terrorist. To clear his name, he must discover who’s really behind the tragedies. His love, Beth, knows he’s working with the CIA, but the agency won’t admit its guilt in the disasters, leaving Clint alone to hang for the crimes.

Clint’s the only one who can access the technology that’s causing the devastation. To rescue his city, he must become a fugitive. To restore order, Clint and Beth must uncover the truth. But when Beth confronts the real killer, she’s caught in a deadly trap.

Race to the explosive conclusion of this smart thriller because nothing is as it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*DEAD STORM: A Masters CIA Thriller (The Masters CIA Thriller Series Book 3) *




  








*Hackers can steal your money, control your car, or access your private files. What if one had a grip on your beating heart?*

Whatever. Clint Masters has his own problems.

A city lies in ruins because Clint couldn't stop a psychopath. With his company in chaos, only a bottle of scotch tempers his misery.

While his fiancé Beth wearies of his spiraling self-destruction, Clint seems unconcerned that his despondence will cost others their lives.

A personal plea from the President of the United States doesn’t shake Clint’s apathy—not even Beth’s ultimatum. But the Washington elite won’t let Clint rest until they get action.

Clint must rise above his mounting despair and help the CIA catch a cyber killer. It’s down to him, or the nation will mourn.

Another riveting thriller to race through as Clint battles both his demons and a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*In a Sunburned Country *




  








*Every time Bill Bryson walks out the door, memorable travel literature threatens to break out. This time in Australia.*

His previous excursion along the Appalachian Trail resulted in the sublime national bestseller _A Walk in the Woods_. _In A Sunburned Country_ is his report on what he found in an entirely different place: Australia, the country that doubles as a continent, and a place with the friendliest inhabitants, the hottest, driest weather, and the most peculiar and lethal wildlife to be found on the planet. The result is a deliciously funny, fact-filled, and adventurous performance by a writer who combines humor, wonder, and unflagging curiousity.

Despite the fact that Australia harbors more things that can kill you in extremely nasty ways than anywhere else, including sharks, crocodiles, snakes, even riptides and deserts, Bill Bryson adores the place, and he takes his readers on a rollicking ride far beyond that beaten tourist path. Wherever he goes he finds Australians who are cheerful, extroverted, and unfailingly obliging, and these beaming products of land with clean, safe cities, cold beer, and constant sunshine fill the pages of this wonderful book.

Australia is an immense and fortunate land, and it has found in Bill Bryson its perfect guide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail (Official Guides to the Appalachian Trail) *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER *• *The classic chronicle of a “terribly misguided and terribly funny” (The Washington Post) hike of the Appalachian Trail, from the author of A Short History of Nearly Everything and The Body*

*“The best way of escaping into nature.”—The New York Times *

Back in America after twenty years in Britain, Bill Bryson decided to reacquaint himself with his native country by walking the 2,100-mile Appalachian Trail, which stretches from Georgia to Maine. The AT offers an astonishing landscape of silent forests and sparkling lakes—and to a writer with the comic genius of Bill Bryson, it also provides endless opportunities to witness the majestic silliness of his fellow human beings. 

For a start there’s the gloriously out-of-shape Stephen Katz, a buddy from Iowa along for the walk. But _A Walk in the Woods_ is more than just a laugh-out-loud hike. Bryson’s acute eye is a wise witness to this beautiful but fragile trail, and as he tells its fascinating history, he makes a moving plea for the conservation of America’s last great wilderness. An adventure, a comedy, and a celebration, _A Walk in the Woods_ is a modern classic of travel literature.

*NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Neither here nor there: Travels in Europe *




  







In the early seventies, Bill Bryson backpacked across Europe—in search of enlightenment, beer, and women. He was accompanied by an unforgettable sidekick named Stephen Katz (who will be gloriously familiar to readers of Bryson's _A Walk in the Woods_). Twenty years later, he decided to retrace his journey. The result is the affectionate and riotously funny _Neither Here Nor There_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Octopus: The Ocean's Intelligent Invertebrate: A Natural History *




  








*An extensive natural history of the marvelous mollusk, featuring stunning photography, underwater research, and personal narratives.*

The visually arresting and often misunderstood octopus has long captured popular imagination. With an alien appearance and an uncanny intellect, this exceptional sea creature has inspired fear in famous lore and legends—from the giant octopus attack in _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_ to Ursula the sea witch in _The Little Mermaid_. Yet its true nature is more wondrous still. After decades of research, the authors reveal a sensitive, curious, and playful animal with remarkable intelligence, an ability to defend itself with camouflage and jet propulsion, an intricate nervous system, and advanced problem-solving abilities.

In this beautifully photographed book, three leading marine biologists bring readers face to face with these amazingly complex animals that have fascinated scientists for decades. From the molluscan ancestry of today’s octopus to its ingenious anatomy, amazing mating and predatory behaviors, and other-worldly relatives, the authors take readers through the astounding life cycle, uncovering the details of distinctive octopus personalities. With personal narratives, underwater research, stunning closeup photography, and thoughtful guidance for keeping octopuses in captivity, _Octopus_ is the first comprehensive natural history of this smart denizen of the sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bliss Brain: The Neuroscience of Remodeling Your Brain for Resilience, Creativity, and Joy *




  








*Award Winner in the Science category of the 2020 Best Book Awards sponsored by American Book Fest*

_Award-winning author and thought leader Dawson Church, Ph.D., blends cutting-edge neuroscience with intense firsthand experience to show you how you can rewire your brain for happiness-starting right now._

Neural plasticity-the discovery that the brain is capable of rewiring itself-is now widely understood. But what few people have grasped yet is how quickly this is happening, how extensive brain changes can be, and how much control each of us has over the process.
In _Bliss Brain,_ famed researcher Dawson Church digs deep into leading-edge science, and finds stunning evidence of rapid and radical brain change. In just eight weeks of practice, 12 minutes a day, using the right techniques, we can produce measurable changes in our brains. These make us calmer, happier, and more resilient.
When we cultivate these pleasurable states over time, they become traits. We don't just feel more blissful as a temporary state; the changes are literally hard-wired into our brains, becoming stable and enduring personality traits.
The startling conclusions of Church's research show that neural remodeling goes much farther than scientists have previously understood, with stress circuits shriveling over time. Simultaneously, "The Enlightenment Circuit"-associated with happiness, compassion, productivity, creativity, and resilience-expands.
During deep meditation, Church shows how "the 7 neurochemicals of ecstasy" are released in our brains. These include anandamide, a neurotransmitter that's been named "the bliss molecule" because it mimics the effects of THC, the active ingredient in cannabis. It boosts serotonin and dopamine; the first is an analog of psilocybin, the second of cocaine. He shows how cultivating these elevated emotional states literally produces a self-induced high.
While writing _Bliss Brain,_ Church went through a series of disasters, including escaping seconds ahead of a California wildfire that consumed his home and office and claimed 22 lives. The fire triggered a painful medical condition and a financial disaster. Through it all, Church steadily practiced the techniques of Bliss Brain while teaching them to thousands of other people. This book weaves his story of resilience into the fabric of neuroscience, producing a fascinating picture of just how happy we can make our brains, no matter what the odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Guide to the Battles of the American Revolution *




  








*“A well-organized and concise introduction to the war’s major battles” (The Journal of America’s Military Past).*

_Winner of the Gold Star Book Award for History from the Military Writers Society of America_

This is the first comprehensive account of every engagement of the Revolution, a war that began with a brief skirmish at Lexington Green on April 19, 1775, and concluded on the battlefield at the Siege of Yorktown in October 1781.

In between were six long years of bitter fighting on land and at sea. The wide variety of combats blanketed the North American continent from Canada to the Southern colonies, from the winding coastal lowlands to the Appalachian Mountains, and from the North Atlantic to the Caribbean.

Every entry begins with introductory details including the date of the battle, its location, commanders, opposing forces, terrain, weather, and time of day. The detailed body of each entry offers both a Colonial and a British perspective of the unfolding military situation, a detailed and unbiased account of what actually transpired, a discussion of numbers and losses, an assessment of the consequences of the battle, and suggestions for further reading. Many of the entries are supported and enriched by original maps and photos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*1913: The Year Before the Storm*




  







*International Bestseller*

*This “absolute gem of a book” offers a month-by-month account of the year before World War I—one of the most exciting times in the 20th-century (The Observer)*

It was the year Henry Ford first put a conveyer belt in his car factory, and the year Louis Armstrong first picked up a trumpet. It was the year Charlie Chaplin signed his first movie contract, and Coco Chanel and Prada opened their first dress shops. It was the year Proust began his opus, Stravinsky wrote _The Rite of Spring_, and the first Armory Show in New York introduced the world to Picasso and the world of abstract art. It was the year the recreational drug now known as ecstasy was invented.

It was 1913, the year before the world plunged into the catastrophic darkness of World War I.

In a witty yet moving narrative that progresses month by month through the year, and is interspersed with numerous photos and documentary artifacts (such as Kafka’s love letters), Florian Illies ignores the conventions of the stodgy tome so common in “one year” histories. Forefronting cultural matters as much as politics, he delivers a charming and riveting tale of a world full of hope and unlimited possibility, peopled with amazing characters and radical politics, bristling with new art and new technology—even as ominous storm clouds began to gather.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lawrence of Arabia's War: The Arabs, the British and the Remaking of the Middle East in WWI *




  








*This radically new perspective on T. E. Lawrence, the Arab Revolt, and WWI in the Middle East provides essential insight into today’s violent conflicts.*

Archaeologist and historian Neil Faulkner draws on ten years of field research in the Middle East to offer the first truly multidisciplinary history of the conflicts that raged in Sinai, Arabia, Palestine, and Syria during the First World War. Rarely is a book published that revises our understanding of an entire world region and the history that has defined it. This groundbreaking volume makes just such a contribution.

In _Lawrence of Arabia’s War_, Faulkner sheds new light on British intelligence officer T. E. Lawrence and his legendary military campaigns. He explores the intersections among the declining Ottoman Empire, the Bedouin tribes, rising Arab nationalism, and Western imperial ambition. Faulkner arrives at a provocative new analysis of Ottoman resilience in the face of modern industrialized warfare. This analysis leads him to reassesses the relative weight of conventional operations in Palestine and irregular warfare in Syria—and thus the historic roots of today’s divided, fractious, war-torn Middle East.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The 12th Man: A WWII Epic of Escape and Endurance *




  








*A stunning story of heroism and survival during World War II. The book that inspired the international film of the same name. “A must-read …. Intrigue, suspense, and adventure."—The Norwegian American*

"I remember reading _We Die Alone_ in 1970 and I could never forget it. Then when we went to Norway to do a docudrama, people told us again and again that certain parts were pure fiction. Since I was a Norwegian that was not good enough; I had to find the truth. I sincerely believe we did,” writes author Astrid Karlsen Scott.

_The 12th Man_ is the true story of Jan Baalsrud, whose struggle to escape the Gestapo and survive in Nazi-occupied Norway has inspired the international film of the same name. In late March 1943, in the midst of WWII, four Norwegian saboteurs arrived in northern Norway on a fishing cutter and set anchor in Toftefjord to establish a base for their operations. However, they were betrayed, and a German boat attacked the cutter, creating a battlefield and spiraling Jan Baalsrud into the adventure of his life.

The only survivor and wounded, Baalsrud begins a perilous journey to freedom, swimming icy fjords, climbing snow-covered peaks, enduring snowstorms, and getting caught in a monstrous avalanche. Suffering from snow blindness and frostbite, more than sixty people of the Troms District risk their lives to help Baalsrud to freedom. Meticulously researched for more than five years,

Karlsen Scott and Haug bring forth the truth behind this captivating, edge-of-your-seat, real-life survival story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Incredible Victory: The Battle of Midway *




  








*The “remarkable” New York Times bestseller about the battle in the Pacific that turned the tide of World War II—from the author of The Miracle of Dunkirk (Los Angeles Times).*

On the morning of June 4, 1942, doom sailed on Midway. Hoping to put itself within striking distance of Hawaii and California, the Japanese navy planned an ambush that would obliterate the remnants of the American Pacific fleet. On paper, the Americans had no chance of winning. They had fewer ships, slower fighters, and almost no battle experience. But because their codebreakers knew what was coming, the American navy was able to prepare an ambush of its own.

Over two days of savage battle, American sailors and pilots broke the spine of the Japanese war machine. The United States prevailed against momentous odds; never again did Japan advance. In stunning detail, Walter Lord, the #1 _New York Times_–bestselling author of _Day of Infamy _and _A Night to Remember_, tells the story of one of the greatest upsets in naval history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/25/22.

Currently $3. Always verify price before clicking Buy.

*Guarding Hitler: The Secret World of the Führer *



  








*“A hive of interesting facts and almost unbelievable stories about Adolf Hitler . . . Well worth a look. Well worth a read.” —War History Online*

Based on intelligence documents, personal testimonies, memoirs, and official histories, including material only declassified in 2010, _Guarding Hitler_ provides the reader with a fascinating inside look at the secret world of Hitler’s security and domestic arrangements. The book focuses in particular on both the official and private life of Hitler during the latter part of the war, at the Wolf’s Lair at Rastenburg, and Hitler’s private residence at Berchtesgaden, the Berghof.

_Guarding Hitler_ manages to offer fresh insights into the life and routine of the Führer, and most importantly, the often indiscreet opinions, observations, and activities of the “little people” who surrounded Hitler but whose stories have been overshadowed by the great affairs of state.

It covers not only the plots against Hitler’s life but the way security developed as a result. His use of “doubles” is examined as is security while traveling by land or air.

As little has been written about the security and domestic life of Adolf Hitler, _Guarding Hitler_ allows the reader to delve deeper into this previously overlooked aspect of the world’s most infamous man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/26/22.

Currently $2.

*The Forge of God *




  








*This doomsday masterpiece from the author of Eon and Hull Zero Three was a finalist for the Hugo and Nebula awards.*

On July 26, Arthur Gordon learns that Europa, the sixth moon of Jupiter, has disappeared. Not hiding, not turned black, but gone.

On September 28th, Edward Shaw finds an error in the geological records of Death Valley. A cinder cone was left off the map. Could it be new? Or, stranger yet, could it be artificial? The answer may be lying beside it—a dying Guest who brings devastating news for Edward and for Planet Earth.

As more unexplained phenomena spring up around the globe—a granite mountain appearing in Australia, sounds emanating from the earth’s core, flashes of light among the asteroids—it becomes clear to some that the end is approaching, and there is nothing we can do.

In _The Forge of God_, award-winning author Greg Bear describes the final days of the world on both a massive, scientific scale and in the everyday, emotional context of individual human lives. Facing the destruction of all they know, some people turn to God, others to their families, and a few turn to saviors promising escape from a planet being torn apart. Will they make it in time? And who gets left behind to experience the last moments of beauty and chaos on earth?

Nominated for the Nebula, Hugo, and Locus Awards, _The Forge of God_ is an engrossing read, breathtaking in its scope and in its detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Salvation: A Novel (The Salvation Sequence Book 1) *




  








*Humanity’s complex relationship with technology spirals out of control in this first book of an all-new series from “the owner of the most powerful imagination in science fiction” (Ken Follett).

“How far ‘space opera’ has come! The Old Masters of sci-fi would admire the scope and sweep of Salvation.”—The Wall Street Journal
*
In the year 2204, humanity is expanding into the wider galaxy in leaps and bounds. Cutting-edge technology of linked jump gates has rendered most forms of transportation—including starships—virtually obsolete. Every place on Earth, every distant planet humankind has settled, is now merely a step away from any other. All seems wonderful—until a crashed alien spaceship of unknown origin is found on a newly located world eighty-nine light-years from Earth, carrying a cargo as strange as it is horrifying. To assess the potential of the threat, a high-powered team is dispatched to investigate. But one of them may not be all they seem. . . .

Bursting with tension and big ideas, Peter F. Hamilton’s _Salvation_ is the first book of an all-new series that highlights the inventiveness of an author at the top of his game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hollow City: The Second Novel of Miss Peregrine's Peculiar Children*




  








*The #1 New York Times best-selling series.
*
Bonus features:
• Sneak preview of the third Peculiar Children novel
• Exclusive Q&A with Ransom Riggs
• Never-before-seen peculiar photography

Like its predecessor, this second novel in the Peculiar Children series blends thrilling fantasy with vintage photography to create a one-of-a-kind reading experience.

September 3, 1940. Ten peculiar children flee an army of deadly monsters. And only one person can help them—but she’s trapped in the body of a bird. The extraordinary journey that began in _Miss Peregrine’s Home for Peculiar Children_ continues as Jacob Portman and his newfound friends journey to London, the peculiar capital of the world. There, they hope to find a cure for their beloved headmistress, Miss Peregrine. But in this war-torn city, hideous surprises lurk around every corner. And before Jacob can deliver the peculiar children to safety, he must make an important decision about his love for Emma Bloom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Anguished English: An Anthology of Accidental Assaults Upon the English Language *




  








*The “impossible to put down” compendium of linguistic bloopers and blunders: a hilarious collection of malapropisms, mixed metaphors and more (San Francisco Chronicle).*

In _Anguished English_, Richard Lederer collects some of the worst—and funniest—English language errors ever committed to print. From legendary student screwups to horrible headlines and cringe-worthy advertising copy, Lederer shares a treasure trove of laugh-out-loud flubs and gaffes worthy of a Pullet Surprise.

*“Hilarious.”—Chicago Tribune*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cheaper by the Dozen and Belles on Their Toes *




  








*The hilarious and heartwarming #1 New York Times bestseller and its beloved sequel about a larger-than-life family with twelve kids.*

_Cheaper by the Dozen_: Made into two classic movies—one starring Clifton Webb and the other starring Steve Martin—and translated into more than fifty languages, _Cheaper by the Dozen _is an amusing, endearing, and unforgettable memoir of the Gilbreth clan as told by siblings Frank Jr. and Ernestine Gilbreth.

Mother and Dad are world-renowned efficiency experts, helping factories fine-tune their assembly lines for maximum output at minimum cost. At home, the Gilbreths themselves have cranked out twelve kids, and Dad is out to prove that efficiency principles can apply to family as well as the workplace—with riotous results.

“A touching family portrait that also happens to be very, very funny.” —Jonathan Yardley, _The Washington Post_

_Belles on Their Toes_: With twelve kids, life at the Gilbreth house has always been a big project. But after their father passes away, there are more challenges than ever. As their resourceful mother works to keep the family business running, the kids tackle the adventures of raising themselves and running a household.

With the irrepressible blend of humor and good cheer characteristic of one of the most beloved families in America, the Gilbreths rise to every occasion and find a way to keep it all together. _Belles on Their Toes _was also made into a movie with Myrna Loy and Jeanne Crain reprising their roles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*On All Fronts: The Education of a Journalist *


  








*“On All Fronts takes the reader on a riveting journey of storytelling. . . From Russia to China to Syria, [she] navigate(s) the most intense of human experiences while finding the tools to stay emotional.”—Lynsey Addario, author of It’s What I Do: A Photographer’s Life of Love and War*

The recipient of multiple Peabody and Murrow awards, Clarissa Ward is a world-renowned conflict reporter. In this strange age of crisis where there really is no front line, she has moved from one hot zone to the next. With multiple assignments in Syria, Egypt, and Afghanistan, Ward, who speaks seven languages, has been based in Baghdad, Beirut, Beijing, and Moscow. She has seen and documented the violent remaking of the world at close range. With her deep empathy, Ward finds a way to tell the hardest stories. _On All Fronts _is the riveting account of Ward’s singular career and of journalism in this age of extremism.

Following a privileged but lonely childhood, Ward found her calling as an international war correspondent in the aftermath of 9/11. From her early days in the field, she was embedding with marines at the height of the Iraq War and was soon on assignment all over the globe. But nowhere does Ward make her mark more than in war-torn Syria, which she has covered extensively with courage and compassion. From her multiple stints entrenched with Syrian rebels to her deep investigations into the Western extremists who are drawn to ISIS, Ward has covered Bashar al-Assad’s reign of terror without fear. In 2018, Ward rose to new heights at CNN and had a son. Suddenly, she was doing this hardest of jobs with a whole new perspective.

_On All Fronts _is the unforgettable story of one extraordinary journalist—and of a changing world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lost Orphan: A Novel *




  








*A Sunday Times bestseller!

Two women, bound by a child, and a secret that will change everything . . .*

London, 1754. Six years after leaving her illegitimate newborn at the Foundling Hospital, Bess Bright returns to reclaim the daughter she has never known. Dreading the worst, that she has died in care, she is astonished to discover someone pretending to be Bess has already claimed her. Her life is turned upside down as she tries to find out who has taken her little girl—and why.

Less than a mile from Bess’s poor lodgings, in a quiet Georgian townhouse, lives Alexandra, a reclusive young widow. When her close friend—an ambitious doctor at the orphanage—persuades her to hire a nursemaid to help care for her daughter, she is hesitant to welcome someone new into her home. But her past is threatening to catch up with her and tear her carefully constructed world apart.

From the _Sunday Times_ bestselling author of _The Familiars_ comes this captivating story of mothers and daughters, class and power, and love against the greatest of odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Speaking from Among the Bones: A Flavia de Luce Novel *




  








*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY NPR • NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

From award-winning author Alan Bradley comes the next cozy British mystery starring intrepid young sleuth Flavia de Luce, hailed by USA Today as “one of the most remarkable creations in recent literature.”*

Eleven-year-old amateur detective and ardent chemist Flavia de Luce is used to digging up clues, whether they’re found among the potions in her laboratory or between the pages of her insufferable sisters’ diaries. What she is _not_ accustomed to is digging up bodies. Upon the five-hundredth anniversary of St. Tancred’s death, the English hamlet of Bishop’s Lacey is busily preparing to open its patron saint’s tomb. Nobody is more excited to peek inside the crypt than Flavia, yet what she finds will halt the proceedings dead in their tracks: the body of Mr. Collicutt, the church organist, his face grotesquely and inexplicably masked. Who held a vendetta against Mr. Collicutt, and why would they hide him in such a sacred resting place? The irrepressible Flavia decides to find out. And what she unearths will prove there’s never such thing as an open-and-shut case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blueberry Muffin Murder (Hannah Swensen series Book 3) *




  








*A visiting celebrity baker is cut down in the kitchen in the New York Times-bestselling series: “A delightful confection.”—Library Journal*

Preparations are under way for Lake Eden, Minnesota’s annual Winter Carnival—and Hannah Swensen will be extra busy at her shop, The Cookie Jar. Too bad the honor of creating the official Winter Carnival cake went to famous lifestyle maven Connie Mac—a half-baked idea, in Hannah's opinion. She suspects Connie Mac’s sweet cable-TV image is a cover for something more bitter.

Hannah’s suspicions are confirmed when Connie Mac’s limo rolls into town. Turns out America’s “Cooking Sweetheart” is bossy, bad-tempered, and downright domineering. Things finally boil over when Hannah arrives at The Cookie Jar to find the Winter Carnival cake destroyed—and Connie Mac lying dead in her pantry, struck down while eating one of Hannah’s famous blueberry muffins.

Next thing Hannah knows, the police have declared The Cookie Jar’s kitchen crime scene off-limits. She’s a baker without an oven—and the Carnival is right around the corner. Her only alternative is to cook up a plan to save her business—by finding the killer herself…

_Includes seven original cookie and dessert recipes for you to try!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blackberry Pie Murder (Hannah Swensen series Book 17) *




  








*In this “witty” New York Times bestseller, a sleuthing baker hits someone with her car—and then has to unravel the mystery behind his identity (Publishers Weekly).*

It’s been a sleepy summer for the folks of Lake Eden, Minnesota. In fact, it's been a whole four months since anyone in the Swensen family has come across a dead body—a detail that just made the front page of the local paper. And that means Hannah Swensen can finally focus on her bakery…or can she?

Life is never really quiet for Hannah. After all, her mother's wedding is about a month away and guess who’s in charge of the planning? Just when Hannah believes her biggest challenge will be choosing buttercream or fondant for the cake, she accidentally hits a stranger with her cookie truck while driving down a winding country road in a raging thunderstorm. Hannah is wracked with guilt, and things get even worse when she's arrested—for murder! But an autopsy soon reveals the mystery man, his shirt covered in stains from blackberry pie, would have died even if Hannah hadn’t hit him. Now, to clear her name, she’ll have to follow a trail of pie crumbs to track down the identity of the deceased, find out how he wound up in her path—and get herself to the church on time…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Banana Cream Pie Murder (A Hannah Swensen Mystery Book 21) *




  








*New York Times Bestseller: After a glorious honeymoon, baker Hannah Swensen must deal with a ghastly homicide…*

A romantic seven-day cruise is the perfect start to bakery owner Hannah Swensen’s marriage. However, with a murder mystery heating up back in Minnesota, it seems the newlywed’s homecoming won’t be as sweet as anticipated.

Hannah’s eager to settle down in Lake Eden and turn domestic daydreams into reality. But then her mother’s neighbor is discovered murdered in the condo downstairs. Victoria Bascomb, once a renowned stage actress, was active in the theater community during her brief appearance in town, and made throngs of enemies along the way. Did a random intruder murder the woman as police claim, or was a deadlier scheme at play? As Hannah peels through countless suspects and some new troubles of her own, solving this crime—and living to tell about it—might prove trickier than mixing up the ultimate banana cream pie . . .

_Features over a dozen cookie and dessert recipes from The Cookie Jar!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Broken Ground (Karen Pirie Books Book 5) *




  








*A woman digs up a buried treasure—and a buried body—in the Scottish Highlands: “There are few other crime writers in the same league.”—Maureen Corrigan, The Washington Post*

Six feet under in a Highland peat bog lies Alice Somerville’s inheritance, buried by her grandfather at the end of World War II. But when Alice finally uncovers it, she finds an unwanted surprise—a body with a bullet hole between the eyes. Meanwhile, DCI Karen Pirie is dealing not only with this cold case but with a domestic violence case, and as as she gets closer to the truth, it becomes clear that not everyone shares her desire for justice. Or even the idea of what justice is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Story to Kill (A Cat Latimer Mystery Book 1) *




  








*A Colorado B&B spells murder for a famous writer in this cozy mystery series debut by the New York Times bestselling author of Who Moved My Goat Cheese?*

English professor Cat Latimer thought she’d left Colorado behind for good—along with her carousing ex-husband. But now, much to her surprise, she’s inherited their former home in Aspen Hills. Turning the old Victorian into an ideal writers’ getaway is a dream come true for Cat. And with bestselling author Tom Cook joining her first writers’ retreat, her cozy bed & breakfast is off to a great start. But that all changes when Tom meets an untimely end.

Now Cat’s other guests—a colorful group of aspiring writers—are suspects in a shocking murder. Plenty of plots are uncovered when Cat’s uncle, the local police chief, starts asking questions. But when Cat’s own backstory gets tangled up in the investigation, she’ll have to act fast to clear her name…and keep a killer from getting the last word.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Of Murder and Men (A Cat Latimer Mystery Book 3) *




  








*A Colorado writers’ retreat is interrupted by a murder plot in this cozy mystery by the New York Times bestselling author of A Story to Kill.*

Ever since her business partner, Shauna, fell for a wealthy landowner in town, Cat Latimer has been working double time to keep her Aspen Hills writers’ retreat running. And with the January session almost underway, that spells trouble. As if scheduling mishaps aren’t disastrous enough, Shauna skips out on kitchen duties one morning, forcing Cat to serve unsuspecting guests store-bought muffins…

But best laid plans go seriously awry when Shauna’s beau goes missing from their bed. When his body turns up in the horse barn, they quickly discover that the victim’s scandalous lifestyle left many dying for revenge. While balancing an eccentric group of aspiring writers and a suspect list for the record books, Cat works to catch a killer before someone writers her a death sentence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Died in the Wool: Roderick Alleyn #13*




  








*The inspector digs into a cold case on a New Zealand sheep farm in this “well-sustained crime story” from the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master (Kirkus Reviews).*

Flossie Rubrick, a highly opinionated and influential member of the New Zealand Parliament, was last seen heading off to one of the storage sheds on her sheep farm. Three weeks later, she turned up dead and packed in a bale of her own wool. What happened on the night of her long-ago disappearance? In the country on counterespionage duty, Inspector Roderick Alleyn is happy to lend a hand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*Autumn's Break (Autumn Trent FBI Mystery Series Book 2) *




  








*Welcome to my bedroom, said the spider to her prey.*

Forensic and criminal psychologist Dr. Autumn Trent hasn’t had time to unpack her bag before she’s asked to join the FBI’s Behavioral Analysis Team on another case. This time, she and the team head north, where a web of deceit and murder is being spun.

Up the east coast, wealthy widowers make easy targets for a team of black widows wishing to feast on juicy bank accounts. But in Passavant Hills, Pennsylvania, money isn’t the only thing one of their spiders desires. Humiliation, revenge, and human blood is on her menu.

Armed with fleeting clues as the number of victims pile up, Autumn is sure of only one thing...unless she and the team can stop her, their spider will suck her sweethearts fatally dry.

And this time, as the team goes undercover, it could be one of their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*GIRL JACKED: A Mystery Thriller Novel (Detective Jack Stratton Mystery Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








*A guilt-ridden detective. A missing sister. One final chance for redemption.*

This runaway hit mystery introduces us to handsome rogue Jack Stratton. Driven by a debt of honor to his fallen foster-brother and a deep need to protect his vulnerable, yet feisty sidekick, Jack must dive into a world full of deception and lies. But in the sleepy community of Darrington, nothing is as it appears to be. Navigating the quirky characters that hold the answers to their foster-sister’s disappearance, these two underdogs must put aside their differences and fight back-to-back if they are to save Michelle.
As Jack’s world continues to crumble, secrets from his past drag him down. Forced to confront the demons from his past, Jack must take action, find Michelle and bring her home... or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Detective Jack Stratton Mystery Thriller Series: JACK KNIFED *




  








*An international #1 Amazon bestseller!

How far would you go to uncover the truth of your past?*

_Jack felt the familiar burn of shame in his chest.
Why do I keep doing this...thinking about her? It was so long ago, but I can't get what happened out of my head. I shouldn't let any of that junk define me, but I still do. I'm driving in circles, caught in some loop that I can't break out of. I want to know why she abandoned me...but some things, I guess, I'll never know..._

Handsome police officer Jack Stratton is the "hometown hero cop with a heart of gold." Constant nightmares have forced him to seek answers about his rough childhood and the dark secrets hidden there. With Alice (aka Replacement) by his side, Jack travels to Hope Falls to solve a murder that occurred before he was born. Everyone in the small town remembers the unsolved murder of Steven Ritter, but after 27 years, no one thought that someone would look into it--but they don't know Jack.

*A heart-rending mystery-thriller about lost love, betrayal, and murder that will keep you on the edge of your seat.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*JACKS ARE WILD (Detective Jack Stratton Mystery Thriller Series Book 3) *




  








*As the body count rises, the stakes are life and death—with no rules except one—Jacks are Wild!*

Handsome, white knight, police officer Jack Stratton is back in this action-packed, thrilling adventure. When his sexy old flame disappears, no one thinks it's suspicious except Jack and one unbalanced witness. Jack feels in his gut that something is wrong. He knows that Marisa has a past, and if it ever caught up with her—it would be deadly. Determined to buck the critics and listen to his instincts, he and his feisty sidekick Alice (aka Replacement) plunge ahead and start tracking down leads, hoping to find Marisa in time. The trail leads them into all sorts of trouble—landing them smack in the middle of an all-out Mob war between the Italian Mafia and the Japanese Yakuza. When evidence surfaces that Marisa was kidnapped, Jack must navigate through the warring parties, assassins, and cold-blooded hit men to outwit the cunning kidnappers before it is too late. As the body count rises, the stakes in this game are life and death—with no rules except one—Jacks are Wild.

*A strong hero, smart women sleuths, and more twists and turns than a piece of licorice.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*Detective Jack Stratton Mystery Thriller Series: JACK AND THE GIANT KILLER *




  








*A serial killer is stalking Jack's town—and no one's safe!

Jack looked up at the giant, dead body brazenly hung on the quaint Welcome to Darrington sign. He turned to the town's mayor. "Mayor Lewis, when you said people had nothing to fear, it pricked the killer's vanity. He's using this latest victim to send you a message: Be afraid. Be very afraid—of him. If you want to catch this serial killer, you need to feed his ego. Tell the people he's right. They should be scared—no one's safe while he controls the town."

Rogue hero Jack Stratton is back in another action-packed, thrilling adventure. While recovering from a gunshot wound and the loss of his job on the police force, Jack's romance with feisty Alice (aka Replacement) continues to develop. When Alice gets a seemingly harmless private investigation job—locate the owner of a lost dog—Jack grudgingly assists. Little do they know it will place them both in the crosshairs of a merciless serial killer.

An action-packed thrill ride until the very end!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Find Me (Inland Empire Book 1) *




  








*An Amazon Charts Bestseller.

A bone-chilling family history is unearthed in a heart-stopping thriller by New York Times bestselling author Anne Frasier.*

Convicted serial killer Benjamin Fisher has finally offered to lead San Bernardino detective Daniel Ellis to the isolated graves of his victims. One catch: he’ll only do it if FBI profiler Reni Fisher, his estranged daughter, accompanies them. As hard as it is to exhume her traumatic childhood, Reni can’t say no. She still feels complicit in her father’s crimes.

Perfect to play a lost little girl, Reni was the bait to lure unsuspecting women to their deaths. It’s time for closure. For her. For the families. And for Daniel. He shares Reni’s obsession with the past. Ever since he was a boy, he’s been convinced that his mother was one of Fisher’s victims.

Thirty years of bad memories are flooding back. A master manipulator has gained their trust. For Reni and Daniel, this isn’t the end of a nightmare. It’s only the beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Three Mrs. Greys *




  








*One wealthy businessman, a trio of unsuspecting wives, and an explosive turn of events. In this scandalous, twist-filled new series from Shelly Ellis, will too many secrets and one devastating bond unite three women--or destroy them?
*
Noelle. Diamond. Vanessa. Each woman believes she is Cyrus Grey's only wife--until he's nearly shot to death. Now, as he lies in a coma, the deceptions keep coming, unraveling everything they thought they knew . . .

Gorgeous model Noelle's marriage to Cyrus anchored her--though she couldn't understand why he wouldn't have a baby with her. They certainly had the money. But she's learning fast just how Cyrus became so rich--thanks to his fatally attractive business partner . . .

For Diamond, marrying Cyrus saved her from the streets--and being a pimp's punching bag. But her past makes her the police's prime suspect in Cyrus's shooting. She's determined to get to the truth--if she can survive long enough to tell it . . .

Even with her beautiful house, three kids, and elegant lifestyle, Vanessa sensed something was wrong in her marriage. But she never expected this--or that taking a lover for comfort would change the game completely.

With danger closing in, Cyrus's life hanging in the balance, and collateral damage threatening to take them all down, how far will each woman go to be the real Mrs. Grey?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Perfect Father: The True Story of Chris Watts, His All-American Family, and a Shocking Murder *




  








*In The Perfect Father, New York Times bestselling author John Glatt reveals the tragedy of the Watts family, whose seemingly perfect lives played out on social media—but the truth would lead to a vicious and heartbreaking murder.*

In the early morning hours of August 13th, 2018, Shanann Watts was dropped off at home by a colleague after returning from a business trip. It was the last time anyone would see her alive. By the next day, Shanann and her two young daughters, Bella and Celeste, had been reported missing, and her husband, Chris Watts, was appearing on the local news, pleading for his family’s safe return.

But Chris Watts already knew that he would never see his family again. Less than 24 hours after his desperate plea, Watts made a shocking confession to police: he had strangled his pregnant wife to death and smothered their daughters, dumping their bodies at a nearby oil site. Heartbroken friends and neighbors watched in shock as the movie-star handsome, devoted family man they knew was arrested and charged with first degree murder. The mask Chris had presented to the world in his TV interviews and the family’s Facebook accounts was slipping—and what lay beneath was a horrifying image of instability, infidelity, and boiling rage.

In this first major account of the case, bestselling author and journalist John Glatt reveals the truth behind the tragedy and constructs a chilling portrait of one of the most shocking family annihilator cases of the 21st century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2,

*Murder at the FBI (Capital Crimes Book 6) *




  








*New York Times Bestseller: The death of a special agent raises suspicions of corruption in this mystery in the “dazzling series” (The Atlanta Journal-Constitution).*

If there’s one organization you don’t want to mess with, it’s the FBI. But agents Ross Lizenby and Christine Saksis are about to rush headlong into a showdown with their own employer . . .

Special Agent George L. Pritchard was murdered on the FBI’s own shooting range, his body found hanging behind a target during a public tour of the facility. Because of the embarrassment, the FBI had to launch an investigation—but when Lizenby and Saksis are brought in on the case, they begin to suspect that the agency’s heart is not really in it. Now they must navigate the roadblocks that keep getting thrown in their way, and determine whether their ultimate loyalty is to the agency, or to the truth . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stalker: A gripping edge-of-your-seat revenge thriller *




  








*When the hunter becomes the hunted…

Perfect for fans of Liane Moriarty, Shari Lapena and Lisa Jewell.*


It was eight o’clock on a Sunday morning when I was attacked.

_He_ burst into my life, turning my world upside down.

_He_ took everything he wanted and left me broken.

Now the police can’t find him.

They have no idea who he is or what he’s capable of.

But I do.

I know just how dangerous _he_ is and if they can’t stop him before he hurts someone else, then I will.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Desert Death-Song: A Collection of Western Stories *




  








_Desert Death-Song_ compiles some of Louis L’Amour’s greatest stories, many of which have been hard to find in book form. Whether he was writing under his early pen name, Jim Mayo, or his own, L’Amour’s stories are unforgettable, touching on rough and rugged American ideals and set in the untamable frontier of the Western United States.

Nearly a dozen stories are presented here that represent the best of L’Amour’s yarn-spinning writing, a choice collection handpicked from the variety of pulp Western magazines in which the author first became known. The most popular author of Westerns the world has ever known, L’Amour writes stories full of mavericks, outlaws, romantics, and heroes. His characters follow the unspoken laws and morals of the Wild West, and the pictures he paints are unrivaled in their authenticity. From gold prospectors to sheriffs, characters of L’Amour tales will never be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gone to Darkness (Sydney Rose Parnell Book 4) *




  







*From a Wall Street Journal bestselling author. Newly minted homicide detective Sydney Parnell faces a savage killer whose endgame is to capture her. And keep her.*

Iraqi war vet and former railway cop Sydney Parnell is now the youngest homicide detective in Denver’s Major Crimes Unit. In the past, gut instinct has served her and her K9 partner well. But it’s not a trait Len Bandoni, her old nemesis turned reluctant mentor, admires. Not until Sydney’s instincts lead to their first case: a man tortured and beaten to death, then left in a refrigerated train car with cryptic messages carved into his body.

The victim is a well-liked member of an elite club called the Superior Gentlemen. At first glance, the club appears harmless. But beneath its refined surface swim darker currents.

As Sydney; her K9 partner, Clyde; and Bandoni investigate the grisly murder, the three develop a bond that carries them through a shocking series of crimes and a horrifying conspiracy that threatens the detectives’ lives and promises to bring their beloved city to its knees.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Nothing to Lose: A Jack Reacher Novel *




  








*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • THE BLOCKBUSTER JACK REACHER SERIES THAT INSPIRED TWO MAJOR MOTION PICTURES AND THE UPCOMING STREAMING SERIES REACHER

“Explosive and nearly impossible to put down.”—People
*
Two small towns in the middle of nowhere: Hope and Despair. Between them, nothing but twelve miles of empty road. Jack Reacher can’t find a ride, so he walks. All he wants is a cup of coffee. What he gets are four hostile locals, a vagrancy charge, and an order to move on. They’re picking on the wrong guy.

Reacher is a hard man. No job, no address, no baggage. Nothing at all, except hardheaded curiosity. What are the secrets that Despair seems so desperate to hide?

With just one ally—a mysterious woman cop from Hope—and many enemies, Reacher goes up against a whole town, hunting the rich man at its core, cracking open his terrifying agenda, asking the question: Who has the edge—a man with everything to gain, or a man with nothing to lose?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Battlefield Ukraine: Book One of the Red Storm Series *




  







*When superpowers collide…

…a single shot can ignite a global disaster.

Will the Ukrainian conflict start WWIII?*

Barely settled into the White House, the new American President is faced with a choice. With the smartest military advisers by his side, and the Joint Chiefs prepared for war, he must give the order.

*Who will he listen to?

What’s the correct move?*

In Moscow, the memory of the long winter never fades. The Ukraine is key to the Kremlin’s plans and the Americans are meddling where they don’t belong. This chess match will change the world.

*Never has technology been so advanced.

But that alone won’t win the day.*

If you enjoy force-on-force battles filled with hair raising action, you’ll be hooked from the start. It will keep you turning the pages because everyone loves an edge of your seat thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Why Nations Fail: The Origins of Power, Prosperity, and Poverty *




  








*Brilliant and engagingly written, Why Nations Fail answers the question that has stumped the experts for centuries: Why are some nations rich and others poor, divided by wealth and poverty, health and sickness, food and famine?
*
Is it culture, the weather, geography? Perhaps ignorance of what the right policies are?

Simply, no. None of these factors is either definitive or destiny. Otherwise, how to explain why Botswana has become one of the fastest growing countries in the world, while other African nations, such as Zimbabwe, the Congo, and Sierra Leone, are mired in poverty and violence?

Daron Acemoglu and James Robinson conclusively show that it is man-made political and economic institutions that underlie economic success (or lack of it). Korea, to take just one of their fascinating examples, is a remarkably homogeneous nation, yet the people of North Korea are among the poorest on earth while their brothers and sisters in South Korea are among the richest. The south forged a society that created incentives, rewarded innovation, and allowed everyone to participate in economic opportunities.

The economic success thus spurred was sustained because the government became accountable and responsive to citizens and the great mass of people. Sadly, the people of the north have endured decades of famine, political repression, and very different economic institutions—with no end in sight. The differences between the Koreas is due to the politics that created these completely different institutional trajectories.

Based on fifteen years of original research Acemoglu and Robinson marshall extraordinary historical evidence from the Roman Empire, the Mayan city-states, medieval Venice, the Soviet Union, Latin America, England, Europe, the United States, and Africa to build a new theory of political economy with great relevance for the big questions of today, including:

- China has built an authoritarian growth machine. Will it continue to grow at such high speed and overwhelm the West?

- Are America’s best days behind it? Are we moving from a virtuous circle in which efforts by elites to aggrandize power are resisted to a vicious one that enriches and empowers a small minority?

- What is the most effective way to help move billions of people from the rut of poverty to prosperity? More philanthropy from the wealthy nations of the West? Or learning the hard-won lessons of Acemoglu and Robinson’s breakthrough ideas on the interplay between inclusive political and economic institutions?

*Why Nations Fail will change the way you look at—and understand—the world. *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Anti-vaxxers: How to Challenge a Misinformed Movement *




  








*A “clear and insightful” takedown of the anti-vaccination movement, from its 19th-century antecedents to modern-day Facebook activists—with strategies for refuting false claims of friends and family (Financial Times)*

Vaccines are a documented success story, one of the most successful public health interventions in history. Yet there is a vocal anti-vaccination movement, featuring celebrity activists (including Kennedy scion Robert F. Kennedy Jr. and actress Jenny McCarthy) and the propagation of anti-vax claims through books, documentaries, and social media. In _Anti-Vaxxers_, Jonathan Berman explores the phenomenon of the anti-vaccination movement, recounting its history from its nineteenth-century antecedents to today’s activism, examining its claims, and suggesting a strategy for countering them.

After providing background information on vaccines and how they work, Berman describes resistance to Britain’s Vaccination Act of 1853, showing that the arguments anticipate those made by today’s anti-vaxxers. He discusses the development of new vaccines in the twentieth century, including those protecting against polio and MMR (measles, mumps, rubella), and the debunked paper that linked the MMR vaccine to autism; the CDC conspiracy theory promoted in the documentary _Vaxxed_; recommendations for an alternative vaccination schedule; Kennedy’s misinformed campaign against thimerosal; and the much-abused religious exemption to vaccination.

Anti-vaxxers have changed their minds, but rarely because someone has given them a list of facts. Berman argues that anti-vaccination activism is tied closely to how people see themselves as parents and community members. Effective pro-vaccination efforts should emphasize these cultural aspects rather than battling social media posts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The War on Science: Who's Waging It, Why It Matters, What We Can Do About It *




  








*An “insightful” and in-depth look at anti-science politics and its deadly results (Maria Konnikova, New York Times–bestselling author of The Biggest Bluff).*

Thomas Jefferson said, “Wherever the people are well informed, they can be trusted with their own government.” But what happens when they aren’t?

From climate change to vaccinations, transportation to technology, health care to defense, we are in the midst of an unprecedented expansion of scientific progress—and a simultaneous expansion of danger. At the very time we need them most, scientists and the very idea of objective knowledge are being bombarded by a vast, well-funded war on science, and the results are deadly.

Whether it’s driven by identity politics, ideology, or industry, the result is an unprecedented erosion of thought in Western democracies as voters, policymakers, and justices actively ignore scientific evidence, leaving major policy decisions to be based more on the demands of the most strident voices.

This compelling book investigates the historical, social, philosophical, political, and emotional reasons why evidence-based politics are in decline and authoritarian politics are once again on the rise on both left and right—and provides some compelling solutions to bring us to our collective senses, before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Return of the Sea Otter: The Story of the Animal That Evaded Extinction on the Pacific Coast *




  








*"Captivating. . . . a full portrait of this adorable and ecologically important animal." —Publishers Weekly

A science journalist travels the Pacific Coast in search of sea otters in this entertaining and inspiring book on the importance and history of this charismatic endangered species*

Sea otters—the adorable, furry marine mammals often seen floating on their backs holding hands—reveal the health of the coastal ecosystem along the Pacific Ocean. Once hunted for their prized fur in the 18th and 19th centuries, these animals nearly went extinct. Only now, nearly a century after hunting ceased, are populations showing stable growth in some places. Sea otters are a keystone species in coastal areas, feeding on sea urchins, clams, crab, and other crustaceans. When they are present, kelp beds are thick and healthy, providing homes for an array of sea life. When otters disappear, sea urchins take over, and the kelp disappears along with all the creatures that live in the beds. Now, thanks to their protected status, sea otters are making a comeback in California, Washington, and Alaska.

In this hopeful book, science writer Todd McLeish embarks on an epic journey along the Pacific Coast—traveling from California to Alaska—to track the status, health, habits, personality, and viability of sea otters, and reveals how conservationists brought them back from the brink of extinction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Queens of the Crusades: England's Medieval Queens Book Two *




  








*Packed with incredible true stories and legendary medieval intrigue, this epic narrative history chronicles the first five queens from the powerful royal family that ruled England and France for over three hundred years.*

The Plantagenet queens of England played a role in some of the most dramatic events in our history. Crusading queens, queens in rebellion against their king, seductive queens, learned queens, queens in battle, queens who enlivened England with the romantic culture of southern Europe—these determined women often broke through medieval constraints to exercise power and influence, for good and sometimes for ill.

This second volume of Alison Weir’s critically acclaimed history of the queens of medieval England now moves into a period of even higher drama, from 1154 to 1291: years of chivalry and courtly love, dynastic ambition, conflict between church and throne, baronial wars, and the ruthless interplay between the rival monarchs of Britain and France. We see events such as the murder of Becket, the Magna Carta, and the birth of parliaments from a new perspective.

Weir’s narrative begins with the formidable Eleanor of Aquitaine, whose marriage to Henry II established a dynasty that ruled for over three hundred years and created the most powerful empire in western Christendom—but also sowed the seeds for some of the most destructive family conflicts in history and for the collapse, under her son King John, of England’s power in Europe. The lives of Eleanor’s four successors were just as remarkable: Berengaria of Navarre, queen of Richard the Lionheart; Isabella of Angoulême, queen of John; Alienor of Provence, queen of Henry III; and finally Eleanor of Castile, the grasping but beloved wife of Edward I.

Through the story of these first five Plantagenet queens, Alison Weir provides a fresh, enthralling narrative focusing on these fascinating female monarchs during this dramatic period of high romance and sometimes low politics, with determined women at its heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Global Crisis: War, Climate Change, & Catastrophe in the Seventeenth Century *




  








*The acclaimed historian demonstrates a link between climate change and social unrest across the globe during the mid-17th century.*

Revolutions, droughts, famines, invasions, wars, regicides, government collapses—the calamities of the mid-seventeenth century were unprecedented in both frequency and severity. The effects of what historians call the "General Crisis" extended from England to Japan and from the Russian Empire to sub-Saharan Africa and the Americas.

In this meticulously researched volume, historian Geoffrey Parker presents the firsthand testimony of men and women who experienced the many political, economic, and social crises that occurred between 1618 to the late 1680s. He also incorporates the scientific evidence of climate change during this period into the narrative, offering a strikingly new understanding of the General Crisis.

Changes in weather patterns, especially longer winters and cooler and wetter summers, disrupted growing seasons and destroyed harvests. This in turn brought hunger, malnutrition, and disease; and as material conditions worsened, wars, rebellions, and revolutions rocked the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Confederacy's Last Hurrah: Spring Hill, Franklin, and Nashville*




  








*The rise of Civil War general John Bell Hood, his command of the Confederate Army of Tennessee, and the decisions that led to its downfall.*

Though he barely escaped expulsion from West Point, John Bell Hood quickly rose through the ranks of the Confederate army. With bold leadership in the battles of Gaines’ Mill and Antietam, Hood won favor with Confederate president Jefferson Davis. But his fortunes in war took a tragic turn when he assumed command of the Confederate Army of Tennessee.

After the fall of Atlanta, Hood marched his troops north in an attempt to draw Union army general William T. Sherman from his devastating “March to the Sea.” But the ploy proved ruinous for the South. While Sherman was undeterred from his scorched-earth campaign, Hood and his troops charged headlong into catastrophe.

In this compelling account, Wiley Sword illustrates the poor command decisions and reckless pride that made a disaster of the Army of Tennessee’s final campaign. From Spring Hill, where they squandered an early advantage, Hood and his troops launched an ill-fated attack on the neighboring town of Franklin. The disastrous battle came to be known as the “Gettysburg of the West.” But worse was to come as Hood pressed on to Nashville, where his battered troops suffered the worst defeat of the entire war.

Winner of the Fletcher Pratt Award for best work of nonfiction about the Civil War, _The Confederacy’s Last Hurrah_ chronicles the destruction of the South’s second largest army. “Narrated with brisk attention to the nuances of strategy—and with measured solemnity over the waste of life in war,” it is a groundbreaking work of scholarship told with authority and compassion (_Kirkus Reviews_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*"The Good War": An Oral History of World War II *




  








*Winner of the Pulitzer Prize: “The richest and most powerful single document of the American experience in World War II” (The Boston Globe).*

“_The Good War_” is a testament not only to the experience of war but to the extraordinary skill of Studs Terkel as an interviewer and oral historian. From a pipe fitter’s apprentice at Pearl Harbor to a crew member of the flight that dropped the atomic bomb on Nagasaki, his subjects are open and unrelenting in their analyses of themselves and their experiences, producing what _People_ magazine has called “a splendid epic history” of WWII. With this volume Terkel expanded his scope to the global and the historical, and the result is a masterpiece of oral history.

“Tremendously compelling, somehow dramatic and intimate at the same time, as if one has stumbled on private accounts in letters locked in attic trunks . . . In terms of plain human interest, Mr. Terkel may well have put together the most vivid collection of World War II sketches ever gathered between covers.” —_The New York Times Book Review_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Miracle at Midway *




  








*New York Times bestseller: The true story of the WWII naval battle portrayed in the Roland Emmerich film is “something special among war histories” (Chicago Sun-Times).*

Six months after Pearl Harbor, the seemingly invincible Imperial Japanese Navy prepared a decisive blow against the United States. After sweeping through Asia and the South Pacific, Japan’s military targeted the tiny atoll of Midway, an ideal launching pad for the invasion of Hawaii and beyond.

But the US Navy would be waiting for them. Thanks to cutting-edge code-breaking technology, tactical daring, and a significant stroke of luck, the Americans under Adm. Chester W. Nimitz dealt Japan’s navy its first major defeat in the war. Three years of hard fighting remained, but it was at Midway that the tide turned.

This “stirring, even suspenseful narrative” is the first book to tell the story of the epic battle from both the American and Japanese sides (_Newsday_). _Miracle at Midway_ reveals how America won its first and greatest victory of the Pacific war—and how easily it could have been a loss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mosquito Missions: RAF and Commonwealth de Havilland Mosquitoes *




  







The Wooden Wonder was probably the most versatile combat aircraft that operated on all fronts in World War Two and was still giving valuable service in first-line service after 1945 when it enjoyed a limited renaissance both at home, in Germany and abroad until the advent of jet aircraft. Martin Bowmans well-tried and respected formula of incorporating background information with scores of RAF, Dominion, and overseas pilots and navigators personal narratives, is employed here once again to great effect. Previously unpublished tales take the reader raid by raid on night-fighter, fighter-bomber, anti-shipping, path finder, photo-reconnaissance and precision bombing operations in the Middle East and jungles of the Far East, where the Mosquito carried out a series of thrilling post-war functions.The book includes a series of evocative black and white images of the Mosquito in action, which supplement the text perfectly and work to illustrate the might of this iconic craft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Where Away (Illustrated): The Story of the USS Marblehead *




  







On 4th February 1942, the cruiser USS _Marblehead_ was with an American-British-Dutch-Australian fleet patrolling the waters around the Dutch East Indies when thirty-six enemy bombers were sighted. In the ensuing battle, the _Marblehead_ received two direct hits, and fires swept through the ship. She listed dangerously to starboard and her rudder also jammed meaning that she stuck circling full speed to port. Even through the scorching heat of battle, the gunners continued fighting and the crew helped the wounded and managed to bring the fires under control. It was after this deadly, near-catastrophic inferno that the _Marblehead received its unofficial motto: "Battered but never broken."_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/26/22. Always verify prices before clicking Buy.

Currently $4.

*War With Russia: What happens if Russia invades Ukraine? *




  








*The chilling political thriller dangerously close to becoming reality

'Make no mistake: if Russia marches into the Baltics it means nuclear war.' *Damian Whitworth, The Times

*'The authenticity of the high-level crisis talks within Nato which Shirreff attended in his past life, is so palpable that it lands this book like a 22lb bass. This and the foreword are reasons enough to buy a copy.' *The Express

*'The best piece of super power military fiction since Tom Clancy's The Hunt for Red October. Enjoy this riot of a book. And be very afraid - it really could happen like this.' *Robert Fox, Evening Standard

*'This piece of "faction" is billed as an urgent warning - it's also an act of near mutiny.' *Michael Burleigh, The Times

*'A must read...Shirreff's warnings - veiled as fiction - ring with authenticity, rich in technical details and insight.' *General Wesley K. Clark, US Army, former Supreme Allied Commander Europe


According to General Sir Richard Shirreff, recently retired Deputy Supreme Allied Commander Europe we are already at war with Russia. Putin is waging war by unconventional means: terrorist attacks in Ukraine and in the UK and cyber warfare. This book shows how war with Russia could erupt into conventional warfare with the bloodiest and most appalling consequences. As Admiral James G Stavridis, US Navy, former Supreme Allied Commander Europe, says 'You fail to read this book at your peril.'

Putin has already started a lethal dynamic which, unless checked right _now_, could see him invade the Baltic states.

Russia's invasion and seizure of Georgia in 2008 was our 'Rhineland moment'. We ignored the warning signs - as we did back in the 1930s. Crimea in 2014 was the President's 'Sudetenland moment' and again he got away with it. Since 2014 Russia has invaded Ukraine. The Baltics could be next.

*Our political leaders assume that nuclear deterrence will save us. General Sir Richard Shirreff shows us why this will not wash.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/27/22.

Currently $1.

*The Dotari Salvation (Terran Strike Marines Book 1) *




  








*When The Terran Union has a mission that must not fail, it calls upon the Strike Marines.*

They are trained to improvise, adapt, overcome and win every fight.

A deadly disease threatens the Dotari, Earth’s allies, with extinction. The cure lies in deep space, and Lieutenant Hoffman and his team will join the starship _Breitenfeld_ as it journeys into the void and makes a desperate attempt to save the dying race.

Lurking in the abyss is a threat that’s waited with inhuman patience. Hoffman must lead his Marines through a gauntlet and evade a foe designed to hunt and kill them.

The Dotari Salvation is an action-packed military science fiction adventure set in the best-selling Ember War universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Dust of Kaku: Space Janitor Two*


Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  








*They say you can never go home. But, you can clean it.*

Triana Moore, maintenance bot technician on Station Kelly-Kornienko, prefers life in orbit where the air is purified, the commute is short, and nature doesn’t get all over you. But when a minor infraction gets her sent to remedial training dirtside, she doesn’t complain. Who wouldn’t enjoy a few days of sitting in the sunshine, eating gourmet burgers and drinking too much Jager Hula?

When an unscheduled beach weekend uncovers dangerous squatters in her childhood home, the space janitor decides to clean house. She enlists the help of her roommate, Kara, and security agent Ty O’Neill. As they investigate, old friends resurface in suspicious circumstances, and Triana doesn’t know whom she can trust. She’s scheduled to work on Monday, so she must answer these questions before the weekend is over: Who are these infiltrators? What do they want? And when will that pizza finally be delivered?

This book was previously published as Dirtside Decluttering


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Glitter in the Stars: Space Janitor Three *




  








*Cleaning the galaxy, one cruise ship at a time.*

When maintenance technician Triana Moore gets temporarily transferred to a passenger liner, she doesn't expect luxury and relaxation. Bot-minding is the same on a station or a ship. But with twelve-hour workdays and five roommates in her cabin, Triana thinks she should have read the employment contract more carefully.

Days into the cruise, her boss, Les, goes missing. Triana dusts off her sleuthing skills to start snooping. Together with a retired Marine Corps dance instructor, a socially inept hospitality intern, and her favorite security agent, she must navigate more than just the solar system. They dodge dance competition divas, reality show cameras, and the occasional wealthy sociopath to search for the missing supervisor.

Will they find Les before she goes dancing through the stars? And will they find time to hit the buffet before all the chocolate strawberries are gone?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sweeping S'Ride: Space Janitor Four*




  








*It's a big galaxy, and somebody needs to clean it.*

When maintenance technician Triana Moore arrives on the planet Sally Ride, she just wants to get through the high-lev meeting and get her relationship with Agent Ty O'Neill back to normal. But everywhere she turns, she's reminded of the serial killer who got away.

When a short escape from the boredom leads her to an eerily familiar crime scene, she starts to wonder if she's losing it.

With the help of Ty, her frenemy Vanti, and a cupcake truck, will Triana survive the most boring meeting in the galaxy? And will she finally sweep her nemesis out of her life? Or will she run away again--this time for good?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mockingbird *




  








*This sci-fi masterpiece is “a moral tale that has elements of Aldous Huxley’s Brave New World, Superman, and Star Wars” (Los Angeles Times Book Review).*

In a world where the human population has suffered devastating losses, a handful of survivors cling to what passes for life in a post-apocalyptic, dying landscape. People wander, drugged and lulled by electronic bliss, through a barren landscape with no children, no art, and where reading is forbidden. From this bleak existence, a tragic love triangle springs forth. Spofforth, the most perfect machine ever created, runs the world, but his only wish is to die. Paul and Mary Lou are a man and a woman whose passion for each other sparks a jealousy in Spofforth—and provides the only hope for the future of human beings on Earth.

Walter Tevis, author of _The Hustler_, _The Man Who Fell to Earth_, and _The Color of Money_, delivers an elegiac dystopia of mankind coming to terms with its own imminent extinction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Oona Out of Order: A Novel *




  








*NATIONAL BESTSELLER

A GOOD MORNING AMERICA BOOK CLUB PICK

AMAZON EDITORS' 20 BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR PICK

"With its countless epiphanies and surprises, Oona proves difficult to put down." —USA Today

"By turns tragic and triumphant, heartbreakingly poignant and joyful, this is ultimately an uplifting and redemptive read." —The Guardian
A remarkably inventive novel that explores what it means to live a life fully in the moment, even if those moments are out of order.*

It’s New Year’s Eve 1982, and Oona Lockhart has her whole life before her. At the stroke of midnight she will turn nineteen, and the year ahead promises to be one of consequence. Should she go to London to study economics, or remain at home in Brooklyn to pursue her passion for music and be with her boyfriend? As the countdown to the New Year begins, Oona faints and awakens thirty-two years in the future in her fifty-one-year-old body. Greeted by a friendly stranger in a beautiful house she’s told is her own, Oona learns that with each passing year she will leap to another age at random. And so begins _Oona Out of Order_...

Hopping through decades, pop culture fads, and much-needed stock tips, Oona is still a young woman on the inside but ever changing on the outside. Who will she be next year? Philanthropist? Club Kid? World traveler? Wife to a man she’s never met? Surprising, magical, and heart-wrenching, Margarita Montimore has crafted an unforgettable story about the burdens of time, the endurance of love, and the power of family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Master of Djinn: a novel (Dead Djinn Universe Book 1) *




  








*2022 RUSA Reading List: Fantasy Winner
A 2021 NEIBA Book Award Finalist
A Best of 2021 Pick in SFF for Amazon
A Best of 2021 Pick in SFF for Kobo
Included in NPR’s Favorite Sci-Fi And Fantasy Books Of The Past Decade (2011-2021)

Nebula, Locus, and Alex Award-winner P. Djèlí Clark goes full-length for the first time in his dazzling debut novel*

Cairo, 1912: Though Fatma el-Sha’arawi is the youngest woman working for the Ministry of Alchemy, Enchantments and Supernatural Entities, she’s certainly not a rookie, especially after preventing the destruction of the universe last summer.

So when someone murders a secret brotherhood dedicated to one of the most famous men in history, al-Jahiz, Agent Fatma is called onto the case. Al-Jahiz transformed the world forty years ago when he opened up the veil between the magical and mundane realms, before vanishing into the unknown. This murderer claims to be al-Jahiz, returned to condemn the modern age for its social oppressions. His dangerous magical abilities instigate unrest in the streets of Cairo that threaten to spill over onto the global stage.

Alongside her Ministry colleagues and a familiar person from her past, Agent Fatma must unravel the mystery behind this imposter to restore peace to the city—or face the possibility he could be exactly who he seems…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sufficiently Advanced Magic (Arcane Ascension Book 1) *




  








Five years ago, Corin Cadence’s brother entered the Serpent Spire — a colossal tower with ever-shifting rooms, traps, and monsters. Those who survive the spire’s trials return home with an attunement: a mark granting the bearer magical powers. According to legend, those few who reach the top of the tower will be granted a boon by the spire’s goddess.

He never returned.

Now, it’s Corin’s turn. He’s headed to the top floor, on a mission to meet the goddess.

If he can survive the trials, Corin will earn an attunement, but that won’t be sufficient to survive the dangers on the upper levels. For that, he’s going to need training, allies, and a lot of ingenuity.

The journey won’t be easy, but Corin won’t stop until he gets his brother back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1. Internet is slower today, taking longer to post.

*On the Shoulders of Titans (Arcane Ascension Book 2) *




  








Corin Cadence finally has a firm reason to believe his brother, Tristan, is still alive.

Unfortunately, finding more information isn’t going to be easy. Tristan appears to be entangled with a clandestine organization that calls themselves Whispers. And Corin’s last brush with the Whispers didn’t exactly end well.

As much as he wants to follow that lead, Corin has more pressing problems to deal with.

Sera is still suffering from a mysterious malady that has stolen her voice and her magic. Corin knows that a portion of that is his fault, and he’s determined to fix it.

His mother is still off in another country, and there are growing odds that she’s involved with a conspiracy to overthrow the visages.

Corin has also been branded with a new magical mark on his right hand — one that even veteran climbers don’t seem to recognize. He’s going to need to figure out how it works, otherwise it could be more of a vulnerability than an asset.

Corin still hasn’t finished his first year at Lorian Heights. If he fails his final exams, he’ll be sent off to the military, and lose his chance to investigate his brother’s fate.

And finally, there’s the issue of enemies.

He might have made a few of them.

The biggest problem?

He’s not sure if Jin, once one of his closest companions, is one of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Torch that Ignites the Stars (Arcane Ascension Book 3) *




  








After concluding their first year at Lorian Heights, Corin and his friends catch a train from their native Valia to the distant country of Caelford. For most, this would be a simple vacation. Corin has other plans.

-Meet Anabelle Farren, the eccentric owner of Farren Labs, and learn about artificial attunements.
-Seek out Warren Constantine, a previous Arbiter, for training and a potential alliance.
-Find the visage Ferras herself to seek a cure for Sera’s condition.

Of course, Corin is Corin, and there’s absolutely no chance he’s going to be able to stick to a list.

…And even if Corin miraculously developed a sense of focus, he isn’t the only one with plans.

The Blackstone Bandit.

Everyone’s favorite mysterious book entity.

The aforementioned Farren.

A vacationing professor.

The mirror of a figure from Keras’ past.

When their plots intersect, Corin and his friends are, predictably, stuck at the center.

It’s going to be a long vacation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Spawn of Lilith *




  








*Working in Hollywood is a living Hell in this “fast, fun, and unrelenting” urban fantasy series about a stuntwoman who slays paranormal creatures (Seanan McGuire, author of the October Daye novels)*

Out of the spotlight, in the darker corners of the studio backlots, Hollywood hides a remarkable secret. Actor or actress, set designer, electrician, best boy, or grip—in la-la land, it pays not to be human. Vampires, succubae, trolls, elementals, goblins—studios hire anyone and anything that can take direction, be discreet, and not eat the extras. (The less you know about your agent, the better.)

Though only human, stuntwoman and struggling actress Lee Striga is a member of the legendary Katz Stunt Crew. They’re the best in the biz, in part because they can fly, and boast superhuman strength.

When Lee lands a job on the movie _Pale Dreamer_, however, not everyone is following the script. It’s up to her to figure out who—or what—is killing the cast and crew. Especially when Lee goes from stuntwoman to lead role...and the next target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood Ink (Lilith Book 2) *




  








*Demon-hunting stuntwoman Lee Striga takes on the dangers of the Big Easy in this second Lilith urban fantasy full of “vivid settings, interesting characters, and action galore” (Charlaine Harris, New York Times–bestselling author)*

Having killed her last producer, stuntwoman Lee Striga’s next film shoot takes her to the voodoo-soaked bayous and haunted back alleys of New Orleans, where sinister supernatural figures stalk the streets . . .

In a dark corner of the French Quarter, an arcane tattoo artist is using his clients in rituals that will open an inter-dimensional gateway for a demon god from beyond the stars. Each tattoo is imbued with life—and will eventually eat the victims from the inside out, consuming their life force, taking over their bodies, forming a gateway for one of Lilith’s original children.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nurse, Come You Here!: More True Stories of a Country Nurse on a Scottish Isle (The Country Nurse Series, Book Two) *




  








*From the author of Call the Nurse, come new tales of a London nurse working to help and heal a community on a remote Scottish island. Lively, touching, engaging reading for fans of Call the Midwife and All Creatures Great and Small.*

"Julia MacLeod shares unique and enchanting experiences as a nurse in rural Scotland. Her stories will ring true with every nurse—or anyone—who has ever cared for a family or a community, whether in Scotland or America. _Call the Nurse_ is a delightful read.” —LeAnn Thieman, author _Chicken Soup for the Nurse's Soul_

Mary J. Macleod and her husband left the London area for an idyllic place to raise their young children in the late sixties, and they found the island of Papavray in the Scottish Hebrides. There they bought a croft house on a "small acre" of land, and Mary J. (also known as Julia) became the district nurse. At the age of eighty, she first recounted her family's adventures in her debut, _Call the Nurse_, where she introduced readers to the austere beauties of the island and the hardy charm and warmth of the islanders.

The anecdotes in this new volume take us to the end of her stay on Papavray, after which the MacLeod family left for California. Once again, we meet the crofters Archie, Mary, and Fergie, and other friends. There are stories of troubles, joy, and tragedy, of children lost and found, the cow that wandered into the kitchen, a distraught young mother who strides into the icy surf with her infant child, the ghostly apparition that returns after death to reveal the will in a sewing box. There are accidents and broken bones, twisters that come in from the sea, and acts of simple courage and uncommon generosity.

Here again, a nurse's compassion meets Gaelic fortitude in these true tales of a bygone era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bearing the Cross: Martin Luther King, Jr., and the Southern Christian Leadership Conference *




  








*Winner of the Pulitzer Prize: The definitive biography of Martin Luther King Jr.*

In this monumental account of the life of Martin Luther King Jr., professor and historian David Garrow traces King’s evolution from young pastor who spearheaded the 1955–56 bus boycott of Montgomery, Alabama, to inspirational leader of America’s civil rights movement. Based on extensive research and more than seven hundred interviews, with subjects including Andrew Young, Jesse Jackson, and Coretta Scott King, Garrow paints a multidimensional portrait of a charismatic figure driven by his strong moral obligation to lead—and of the toll this calling took on his life. _Bearing the Cross_ provides a penetrating account of King’s spiritual development and his crucial role at the Southern Christian Leadership Conference, whose protest campaigns in Birmingham and Selma, Alabama, led to enactment of the landmark Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965.

This comprehensive yet intimate study reveals the deep sense of mission King felt to serve as an unrelenting crusader against prejudice, inequality, and violence, and his willingness to sacrifice his own life on behalf of his beliefs. Written more than twenty-five years ago, _Bearing the Cross_ remains an unparalleled examination of the life of Martin Luther King Jr. and the legacy of the civil rights movement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Back Room Bookstore Cozy Mystery Boxed Set: A Paranormal Witch Cozy Series *




  








Ordinary murders lead to magical mysteries.

*A paranormal cozy mystery boxed set from International Bestselling Author Susan Harper.*

Monica Montoya is the new owner of the Back Room Bookstore, an ordinary bookstore with a back door to the supernatural realm. Together, with new friends and old, she will be faced with mysteries in the real world and the supernatural realm. With a little bit of magic, she just might catch the killers and save her friends. All while keeping her magical heritage a secret, at least from most people.

The _Back Room Bookstore Cozy Mystery Boxed Set_ contains ALL TWELVE books in the Back Room Bookstore Cozy Mystery series. If you like fun paranormal mysteries, you will love Monica and her friends, both human and supernatural.

Stories Included:

Books and Brews
The Guilty Party
A Staged Murder
A Gruesome Goal
An Eye for Murder
Holidays and Homicide
A Lethal Love
A Supernatural Slaying
Beaten at His Own Game
A Trip Through Time
Seeing Double
A Magical Ending


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Thief of Souls: An Inspector Lu Fei Mystery (Inspector Lu Fei Series Book 1) *




  








*In Brian Klingborg's Thief of Souls, the brutal murder of a young woman in a rural village in Northern China sends shockwaves all the way to Beijing—but seemingly only Inspector Lu Fei, living in exile in the small town, is interested in justice for the victim.*

Lu Fei is a graduate of China’s top police college but he’s been assigned to a sleepy backwater town in northern China, where almost nothing happens and the theft of a few chickens represents a major crime wave. That is until a young woman is found dead, her organs removed, and joss paper stuffed in her mouth. The CID in Beijing—headed by a rising political star—is on the case but in an increasingly authoritarian China, prosperity and political stability are far more important than solving the murder of an insignificant village girl. As such, the CID head is interested in pinning the crime on the first available suspect rather than wading into uncomfortable truths, leaving Lu Fei on his own.

As Lu digs deeper into the gruesome murder, he finds himself facing old enemies and creating new ones in the form of local Communist Party bosses and corrupt business interests. Despite these rising obstacles, Lu remains determined to find the real killer, especially after he links the murder to other unsolved homicides. But the closer he gets to the heart of the mystery, the more he puts himself and his loved ones in danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Inn at Holiday Bay: Blizzard in the Bay *




  








A heartwarming cozy mystery series about losing everything, taking a chance, and starting again.

After suffering a personal tragedy Abby Sullivan buys a huge old seaside mansion she has never even seen, packs up her life in San Francisco, and moves to Holiday Bay Maine, where she is adopted, quite against her will, by a huge Maine **** Cat named Rufus, a drifter with her own tragic past named Georgia, and a giant dog with an inferiority complex named Ramos. What Abby thought she needed was alone time to heal. What she ended up with was, an inn she never knew she wanted, a cat she couldn't seem to convince to leave, and a new family she'd never be able to live without.

In book 8 in the series, Abby's agent asks for help when the house she was going to rent to host a writers retreat becomes unavailable. After a bit of discussion, Abby agrees to have the retreat at the inn. The seven writers who will be staying at the inn for the week long event are new to publishing and Kate hopes the mentor she has hired to run things will be able to provide the valuable tips these new authors need. Of course what she doesn't know is that Abby has a past with this particular mentor, and when all is said and done, fireworks of one sort or another are likely.

Meanwhile, Georgia has started taping her new cooking show, Abby is worried about the approaching blizzard, and Colt has a murder to solve, after six men get together for a friendly poker game but only five of the six men make it to the end of the night alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*First Class Killer (A Mail Carrier Cozy Mystery Book 5) *




  







Discover the southern life of Bernadette Butler, along with the eccentric and lovable citizens, along with all the fur babies, who live in Sugar Creek Gap in this southern cozy mystery series by USA TODAY Bestselling Author Tonya Kappes. Don't miss out on the good RECIPES at the end of the book!

Mail Carrier Bernadette Butler just can’t stop delivering clues when the clerk of the new book store turns up dead in Sugar Creek Gap, Kentucky, after the town is already shocked over a tell all “fiction” romance novel that hit the shelves filled secrets that were brush under the rug and now left hung out to dry.

This is the 5th book in the Mail Carrie Cozy Mystery Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*RUSE: A murder and a series of heists test Police Scotland (Detective Inspector Munro murder mysteries Book 13) *




  








*Detectives are led up the garden path when a clever scam turns fatal*

Down-on-his-luck businessman Tam McDonnell thinks he may have *rescued his ailing pub* when a local man comes good on his promise to fill the venue with punters in exchange for a percentage of the takings. That’s until he discovers a *newly hired barmaid dead* in the toilets...

DI Charlie West’s team struggle to find a motive. Clearly murdered, if the corkscrew in her neck is anything to go by, the victim was loved by all who knew her and *apparently led a squeaky-clean life* – cleaner than the toilet, at any rate.

Whilst they are puzzling over the case and trying to *track down witnesses*, the detectives are presented with a new problem. A string of unusual robberies have been occurring in the Scottish coastal town of Ayr. Shop owners have suddenly passed out only to come round and find that *luxury goods have gone walkabout*.

With the pressure on, West makes some good calls. But it is only when *sagacious retired DI James Munro* adds his tuppence worth that the penny will finally drop.

RUSE is the thirteenth book in this *bestselling murder mystery series* set on the west coast of Scotland. It can be enjoyed as a standalone or alongside the other books.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Girl, Taken (An Ella Dark FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently* free here.*




  








*FBI Agent Ella Dark has studied serial killers from the time she could read, devastated by the murder of her own sister, and has gained an encyclopedic knowledge of murderers. But when victims are found murdered in the Pacific Northwest, their bodies strung up high in the branches of Redwood trees, Ella finds everything she’s known to be put to the test. Is she wrong?*

FBI Agent Ella Dark, 29, is given her big chance to achieve her life’s dream: to join the Behavioral Crimes Unit. Ella’s hidden obsession of gaining an encyclopedic knowledge of serial killers has led to her being singled out for her brilliant mind, and invited to join the big leagues.

This time, though, Ella’s special talent seems to have disappeared.

Can she catch a killer without it?

Or will it return to her too late?

A page-turning and harrowing crime thriller featuring a brilliant and tortured FBI agent, the ELLA DARK series is a riveting mystery, packed with suspense, twists and turns, revelations, and driven by a breakneck pace that will keep you flipping pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Organ Broker: A Novel *




  








_The Organ Broker_, named one of five finalists for the 2015 Hammett Prize for literary excellence in the field of crime writing (winner TBA in October of 2016), is the thrilling story of an underground black market organ dealer known as “New York Jack.” For eighteen years Jack has been a “transplant tourism director,” sending wealthy Americans and Europeans in need of kidneys and other organs to third world countries where they would buy them from transplant centers on the take. The death of a client and a newfound relationship lead to a crisis of conscience as he is forced to choose between a two million dollar commission—and participating in a murder. Jack races to South Africa, Brazil, and beyond, just one step ahead of his adversary and the FBI, in search of one small act of redemption.

As a disaffected youth in the late eighties, Jack Trayner entered the criminal world, selling coke when he needed money to pay his way through college. Although he later graduated from law school, an opportunity to earn easy money eventually seduced him into the bizarre and illegal black market for organs—a business that some consider horrendous and a small number of others deem to be heroic. The dual nature of this business assuaged Jack’s guilt and allowed him to flourish, yet the death of a client makes what he is doing all too real. _The Organ Broker_ represents Jack’s confession.

The international black market sale of organs is very real and operates at this very moment behind closed hospital doors in many cities all around the world. It is a world that most people are only vaguely aware exists, and few of us know much, if anything, about, until now—in the pages of the confession of New York Jack.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Someone Knows *




  








*Bestselling and award-winning author Lisa Scottoline reaches new heights with this riveting novel about how a single decision can undo a family, how our past can derail our present, and how not guilty doesn't always mean innocent.*

Allie Garvey is heading home to the funeral of a childhood friend. Allie is not only grief-stricken, she's full of dread. Because going home means seeing the other two people with whom she shares an unbearable secret.

Twenty years earlier, a horrific incident shattered the lives of five teenagers, including Allie. Drinking and partying in the woods, they played a dangerous prank that went tragically wrong, turning deadly. The teenagers kept what happened a secret, believing that getting caught would be the worst thing that could happen. But time has taught Allie otherwise. Not getting caught was far worse.

Allie has been haunted for two decades by what she and the others did, and by the fact that she never told a soul. The dark secret has eaten away at her, distancing her from everyone she loves, including her husband. Because she wasn't punished by the law, Allie has punished herself, and it's a life sentence.

Now, Allie stands on the precipice of losing everything. She's ready for a reckoning, determined to learn how the prank went so horribly wrong. She digs to unearth the truth, but reaches a shocking conclusion that she never saw coming--and neither will the reader.

A deeply emotional examination of family, marriage, and the true nature of justice, _Someone Knows_ is Lisa Scottoline's most powerful novel to date. Startling, page-turning, and with an ending that's impossible to forget, this is a tour de force by a beloved author at the top of her game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Countdown (Eve Duncan Book 6)*




  








When it reaches zero, you die.

#1 _New York Times_ bestselling author Iris Johansen sets her readers’ pulses racing once again in this relentless psychological thriller of a young woman caught in a maze of secrets and stalked by a merciless killer. The countdown begins the moment you open this riveting novel that only grows more electrifying as the pages turn, more exciting as time runs out. . . .

“Don’t kill her. She’s no good to us dead.” These words haunt Jane MacGuire after a shocking attack shatters her world in an instant. Was it a random kidnapping attempt–or the countdown to something far more sinister?

Who is after her–and what do they want so badly they’ll kill anyone in their way? That’s what Jane is determined to find out, without the help of the police, the FBI, or her adoptive parents, forensic sculptor Eve Duncan and her husband, Joe Quinn, of the Atlanta PD–because whoever is after her won’t hesitate to hurt those she loves the most. Now Jane will go on the run with the only man who may be more dangerous than those who are pursuing her. A smuggler, a con man, and who knew what else, Mark Trevor had his own mysterious reasons for wanting to keep Jane safe and out of the hands of a killer obsessed with a two-thousand-year-old mystery that could rock the modern-day world.

Orphaned at an early age, Jane grew up the hard way, but she was given a new life, a loving family, and a chance to pursue her interest in one of the greatest archaeological finds ever unearthed. Now someone was trying to destroy that new life before it could even get started. The past is returning with the kind of vengeance that knows no mercy. The countdown has already begun, and it’s approaching zero faster than anyone thinks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Icebound: A Novel *




  








The arctic night is endless. The fear is numbing. Screams freeze in the throat. Death arrives in shades of white. And cold-blooded murder seems right at home.

Conducting a strange and urgent experiment on the Arctic icefield, a team of scientists has planted sixty powerful explosive charges that will detonate at midnight. Before they can withdraw to the safety of their base camp, a shattering tidal wave breaks loose the ice on which they are working. Now they are hopelessly marooned on an iceberg during a violent winter storm. The bombs beneath them are buried irretrievably deep . . . and ticking. And they discover that one of them is an assassin with a mission of his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Isaac Asimov's Guide to Earth and Space *




  








*A thrilling nonfiction tour of the cosmos that brings the universe down to Earth, from one of the all-time masters of science fiction.*

No one makes sense out of science like Isaac Asimov. Are you puzzled by pulsars? Baffled by black holes? Bewildered by the big bang? If so, here are succinct, crystal-clear answers to more than one hundred of the most significant questions about the essential nature of the universe—questions that have fired the imagination since the beginning of history.

Over the course of this fantastic voyage, the origins, the discoveries, and the stunning achievements of astronomy will unfold before your eyes. You will experience close encounters with giant planets, exploding stars, distant galaxies, and more. For anyone who has ever asked the ultimate questions, who has ever looked up at the sky and asked _What in heaven is going on?_, Isaac Asimov’s unique vision, skill, and authority will bring the big picture into focus.

*“A fine introduction to modern astronomical theory.”—Library Journal*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Guerrilla: The Forgotten Heroics of Russell W. Volckmann—the Man Who Escaped from Bataan, Raised a Filipino Army against the Japanese, and Became the True "Father" of Army Special Forces *




  








*A main selection of the Military Book Club and a selection of the History Book Club*

With his parting words, “I shall return,” General Douglas MacArthur sealed the fate of the last American forces on Bataan. Yet one young Army Captain named Russell Volckmann refused to surrender. He disappeared into the jungles of north Luzon where he raised a Filipino army of more than 22,000 men. For the next three years he led a guerrilla war against the Japanese, killing more than 50,000 enemy soldiers. At the same time he established radio contact with MacArthur’s headquarters in Australia and directed Allied forces to key enemy positions. When General Yamashita finally surrendered, he made his initial overtures not to MacArthur, but to Volckmann.

This book establishes how Volckmann’s leadership was critical to the outcome of the war in the Philippines. His ability to synthesize the realities and potential of guerrilla warfare led to a campaign that rendered Yamashita’s forces incapable of repelling the Allied invasion. Had it not been for Volckmann, the Americans would have gone in “blind” during their counter-invasion, reducing their efforts to a trial-and-error campaign that would undoubtedly have cost more lives, materiel, and potentially stalled the pace of the entire Pacific War.

Second, this book establishes Volckmann as the progenitor of modern counterinsurgency doctrine and the true “Father” of Army Special Forces—a title that history has erroneously awarded to Colonel Aaron Bank of the European Theater of Operations. In 1950, Volckmann wrote two army field manuals: _Operations Against Guerrilla Forces_ and _Organization and Conduct of Guerrilla Warfare_, though today few realize he was their author. Together, they became the US Army’s first handbooks outlining the precepts for both special warfare and counter-guerrilla operations. Taking his argument directly to the army chief of staff, Volckmann outlined the concept for Army Special Forces. At a time when US military doctrine was conventional in outlook, he marketed the ideas of guerrilla warfare as a critical force multiplier for any future conflict, ultimately securing the establishment of the Army’s first special operations unit—the 10th Special Forces Group.

Volckmann himself remains a shadowy figure in modern military history, his name absent from every major biography on MacArthur, and in much of the Army Special Forces literature. Yet as modest, even secretive, as Volckmann was during his career, it is difficult to imagine a man whose heroic initiative had more impact on World War II. This long overdue book not only chronicles the dramatic military exploits of Russell Volckmann, but analyzes how his leadership paved the way for modern special warfare doctrine.

Mike Guardia, currently an officer in the US 1st Armored Division is also author of _Shadow Commander_, about the career of Donald Blackburn, and an upcoming biography of Hal Moore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Life and Fate of Vasily Grossman*




  








*“A definitive treatment of one of the Soviet Union’s most significant writers.”—The Russian Review*

Vasily Grossman (1905–64), one of the greatest authors of the twentieth century, served for over 1,000 days with the Red Army as a war correspondent on the Eastern front. He was present during the street-fighting at Stalingrad, and his 1944 report “The Hell of Treblinka,” was the first eyewitness account of a Nazi death camp. Though he finished the war as a decorated lieutenant colonel, his epic account of the battle of Stalingrad, _Life and Fate_, was suppressed by Soviet authorities, and never published in his lifetime. Declared a non-person, Grossman died in obscurity. Only in 1980, with the posthumous publication in Switzerland of _Life and Fate_ was his remarkable novel to gain an international reputation.

This meticulously researched biography by John and Carol Garrard uses archival and unpublished sources that only became available after the collapse of the Soviet Union. A gripping narrative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shots Fired in Anger: A Rifleman's View of Battle of Guadalcanal *




  







This is the story of the Guadalcanal campaign as only a rifleman can tell it. In Shots Fired in Anger, Lieutenant Colonel John B. George recounts his brutal experiences in frontline jungle warfare and examines the weapons, tactics, equipment, and combat mentalities that won and lost the fight. For George, marksmanship was always more than a hobby it was a preparation for national defense. When he is inducted into the U.S. Army as a second lieutenant, he's shocked to see that the military lacks the same enthusiasm: the troops have not been taught to shoot or to march, and they are commanded by men obsessed with obsolete tactics and eyewash. It is only by desperate negotiating that he is able to secure two days of rifle training for his platoon before they are shipped to the Pacific. On Guadalcanal, George leads from the front with a sniper's calm and a scientist's eye for detail, analyzing what works and what doesn't from the terrifying but suicidal Japanese Banzai charge to the reliable and effective M1 Garand in trial by fire. The author interviews his fellow soldiers, questions prisoners, disassembles captured and borrowed weapons, and uses, commands, and faces these strategies and implements of war on the battlefield. All of this comes together in a fascinating combination of personal memoir and combat dossier. Few other writers have ever been able to rival George's combination of field experience and excellent storytelling. Laced with informative illustrations and lightened by stories of hunting, drinking, and military jokes played in the face of death, Shots Fired in Anger is one of the most important and entertaining firsthand accounts to arise from WWII.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Lightning Down: A World War II Story of Survival *




  








*An American fighter pilot doomed to die in Buchenwald but determined to survive.*

On August 13, 1944, Joe Moser set off on his forty-fourth combat mission over occupied France. Soon, he would join almost 170 other Allied airmen as prisoners in Buchenwald, one of the most notorious and deadly of Nazi concentration camps. Tom Clavin's _Lightning Down_ tells this largely untold and riveting true story.

Moser was just twenty-two years old, a farm boy from Washington State who fell in love with flying. During the War he realized his dream of piloting a P-38 Lightning, one of the most effective weapons the Army Air Corps had against the powerful German Luftwaffe. But on that hot August morning he had to bail out of his damaged, burning plane. Captured immediately, Moser’s journey into hell began.

Moser and his courageous comrades from England, Canada, New Zealand, and elsewhere endured the most horrific conditions during their imprisonment... until the day the orders were issued by Hitler himself to execute them. Only a most desperate plan would save them.

The page-turning momentum of _Lightning Down_ is like that of a thriller, but the stories of imprisoned and brutalized airmen are true and told in unforgettable detail, led by the distinctly American voice of Joe Moser, who prays every day to be reunited with his family.

_Lightning Down_ is a can’t-put-it-down inspiring saga of brave men confronting great evil and great odds against survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Idaho Falls: The Untold Story of America's First Nuclear Accident*




  








*The little-known true story of a mysterious nuclear reactor disaster—years before Three Mile Island, Chernobyl, or Fukushima.*

Before the Three Mile Island incident or the Chernobyl disaster, the world’s first nuclear reactor meltdown to claim lives happened on US soil. Chronicled here for the first time is the strange tale of SL-1, an experimental military reactor located in Idaho’s Lost River Desert that exploded on the night of January 3, 1961, killing the three crewmembers on duty.

Through exclusive interviews with the victims’ families and friends, firsthand accounts from rescue workers and nuclear industry insiders, and extensive research into official documents, journalist William McKeown probes the many questions surrounding this devastating blast that have gone unanswered for decades.

From reports of faulty design and mismanagement to incompetent personnel and even rumors of sabotage after a failed love affair, these plausible explanations raise startling new questions about whether the truth was deliberately suppressed to protect the nuclear energy industry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*April 4, 1968: Martin Luther King Jr.'s Death and How It Changed America *




  








On April 4, 1968, at 6:01 PM, while he was standing on a balcony at a Memphis hotel, Martin Luther King, Jr. was shot and fatally wounded. Only hours earlier King -- the prophet for racial and economic justice in America -- ended his final speech with the words, "I may not get there with you, but I want you to know tonight, that we as a people will get to the Promised Land."

Acclaimed public intellectual and best-selling author Michael Eric Dyson uses the fortieth anniversary of King's assassination as the occasion for a provocative and fresh examination of how King fought, and faced, his own death, and we should use his death and legacy. Dyson also uses this landmark anniversary as the starting point for a comprehensive reevaluation of the fate of Black America over the four decades that followed King's death. Dyson ambitiously investigates the ways in which African-Americans have in fact made it to the Promised Land of which King spoke, while shining a bright light on the ways in which the nation has faltered in the quest for racial justice. He also probes the virtues and flaws of charismatic black leadership that has followed in King's wake, from Jesse Jackson to Barack Obama.

Always engaging and inspiring, _April 4, 1968_ celebrates the prophetic leadership of Dr. King, and challenges America to renew its commitment to his deeply moral vision.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/27/22. Always verify prices before clicking Buy.

Currently $2.

*Just Another Day in Vietnam *




  








*This military memoir examines one of the most vicious and tragically forgotten battles of the Vietnam War from a variety of perspectives.*

In June of 1967, the Viet Cong sought to isolate and destroy an elite South Vietnamese unit as part of a new offensive strategy. They sent a voluntary POW as an “informant” to dupe the 52nd Vietnamese Ranger Battalion into taking a dangerous position in the III Corps sector of South Vietnam. In the midst of an ambush, the members of the 52nd Ranger Battalion conducted themselves with great skill and valor. As one of those men, Keith Nightingale is uniquely suited to relate the events of that day.

Based on firsthand experience as well as After Action Reports from a variety of sources, _Just Another Day in Vietnam_ explores multiple perspectives, affording equal weight to ally and enemy alike. Nightingale offers rare insight into the often misunderstood role of the elite Vietnamese Ranger forces; the intelligence acquired from captured Rangers; and a rare eyewitness account to this fateful yet underexamined Vietnam battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/28/22.

Currently $2.

*A Fall of Moondust (Arthur C. Clarke Collection) *




  








*A “superbly ingenious” classic of space survival from the author of 2001: A Space Odyssey—one of science fiction’s most influential grandmasters (Daily Express).*

Expanding the Moon’s population hinges on building a thriving tourist industry. But when a prototype tourist craft called the _Selene _encounters a moonquake, the ship plummets under a vast body of liquid-fine moondust called the Sea of Thirst. While time runs out for the passengers and crew, rescuers find their resources stretched to the limit by the unpredictable conditions of the lunar environment.

Nominated for the Hugo Award in 1963, this brilliantly imagined story of human ingenuity and survival is a tour-de-force of psychological suspense and sustained dramatic tension sure to appeal to fans of Andy Weir’s _The Martian_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Babel-17 *


  








*The Nebula Award Winner: “By looking at a typical space opera adventure from a different angle, Delany . . . give(s) us a weird, welcoming book” (Tor.com).*

At twenty-six, Rydra Wong is the most popular poet in the five settled galaxies. Almost telepathically perceptive, she has written poems that capture the mood of mankind after two decades of savage war. Since the invasion, Earth has endured famine, plague, and cannibalism—but its greatest catastrophe will be Babel-17.

Sabotage threatens to undermine the war effort, and the military calls in Rydra. Random attacks lay waste to warships, weapons factories, and munitions dumps, and all are tied together by strings of sound, broadcast over the radio before and after each accident. In that gibberish Rydra recognizes a coherent message, with all of the beauty, persuasive power, and order that only language possesses. To save humanity, she will master this strange tongue. But the more she learns, the more she is tempted to join the other side . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $5.

*Stalemate (The Red Gambit Series Book 3) *




  








The third in the 'Red Gambit' series, Stalemate deals with the events of the Third World War, up to 25th October 1945. Relating the experiences from both sides of the divide, and from all levels. 'Stalemate' deals with the man in the trench, through the pilot in his fighter, through to the Generals who direct the war from their command centres. 'Stalemate' brings the first stages of WW3 to a climax on the Alsatian plain, a sleepy town in Holland, and an insignificant town in Germany, whose name is now synonymous with death on a grand scale.
[This is a series about combat and contains descriptions of what man is capable of doing to man in all its nasty and bestial manifestations.]
[The ‘Red Gambit Series’ novels are works of fiction, and deal with fictional events. Most of the characters therein are a figment of the author’s imagination. Without exception, those characters that are historical figures of fact or based upon historical figures of fact are used fictitiously, and their actions, demeanour, conversations, and characters are similarly all figments of the author’s imagination.]


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*Stalemate - The Biographies (The Red Gambit Series) *




  








This is not a stand-alone book, but a support volume to the book itself. It should not be purchased by itself.

Every character, both historical and fictional, has some record within this volume. Some solely birth and death dates but many are more intricate and will give the reader more information about life before and after 'Red Gambit'.

Use with caution, as there is much information inside the Biographies which relates to events in the book.
Each volume of the Red Gambit Series will have its own companion biography set.

The third in the 'Red Gambit' series, Stalemate deals with the events of the Third World War, up to 25th October 1945. Relating the experiences from both sides of the divide, and from all levels. 'Stalemate' deals with the man in the trench, through the pilot in his fighter, through to the Generals who direct the war from their command centres. 'Stalemate' brings the first stages of WW3 to a climax on the Alsatian plain, a sleepy town in Holland, and an insignificant town in Germany, whose name is now synonymous with death on a grand scale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Temple of the Winds *




  








*Spells and prophecies sew havoc in the fight for humankind in the 4th novel of the #1 New York Times bestselling author’s epic fantasy series.*

Having taken his rightful place as Lord Rahl, ruler of D’Hara, Richard must once again postpone his wedding to Kahlan Amnell in order to face the fearsome Imperial Order in a fight for the New World and the freedom of humankind. But while Richard has the brave people of D’Hara at his command, Emperor Jagang of the Imperial Order has a significant advantage: he doesn’t fight fair.

Jagang invokes a prophecy that binds Richard and Kahlan to a fate of pain, betrayal, and a path to the Underworld. At Jagang’s behest, a Sister of the Dark gains access into the fabled Temple of the Winds and unleashes a plague that sweeps across the lands like a firestorm. To stop the plague, Richard and Kahlan must risk everything they have—and everything they’ve hoped for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Snoopy, Man's Best Friend *




  








*A collection of the famous beagle’s funniest moments with Charlie Brown, Peppermint Patty, Linus, and the rest of the Peanuts gang.*

If dogs are man’s best friend, there’s no better confidant than Snoopy. Loyal and true, he’ll stick by Charlie Brown’s side through thick and thin—unless it’s dinnertime, of course.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Snoopy the Fearless Leader *




  








*“The world famous Beagle scout” takes to the camping trails in this collection of off-the-grid Peanuts comics from the Emmy Award–winning creator.*

With the loyal Woodstock at his side, Snoopy leaves no mountain unclimbed, no trail unblazed, no wilderness unexplored, no marshmallow untoasted. Let the adventures begin!

In October 1950, the first _Peanuts _strip premiered in seven national newspapers. Charles M. Schulz’s seemingly simple creation—illustrations of large-headed kids using vocabulary and facing situations far beyond their years—became a well-known, well-loved comic strip and grew to have an enormous global impact. Though the last original _Peanuts _comic appeared in papers on February 13, 2000, the day after Schulz passed away in his sleep, his work continues to be read in more than two thousand newspapers around the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Snoopy the Winter Wonder Dog*




  








*From holiday cheer to hockey and skiing, winter brings out the best in everyone’s favorite beagle.*

Double axels, acrobatic jumps, and flying spins: Watch out winter—here comes Snoopy the Winter Wonder Dog!

This is a collection of original _Peanuts _comic strips featuring Snoopy, Charlie Brown, and the whole gang.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Traveling with People I Want to Punch in the Throat *




  







Have you ever returned from a vacation and felt like you needed a vacation from your vacation? That's how New York Times bestselling author Jen Mann always feels. Packing a suitcase, putting on pants, and leaving the house already sounds like a lot of work, but then you have to deal with the punch list: Delayed flights. Center seats. People who think bare feet on an airplane is a good idea. Kids who don't use headphones. Dicey hotel rooms. Crappy wifi. Food poisoning. Plus the constant reminder that you've paid a fortune for this experience. This is the fourth book in Jen Mann's New York Times bestselling People I Want to Punch in the Throat series and it will not disappoint! You'll want to pack a copy of this book in your carry-on so you can prop it over your face while you're napping--perfect for keeping the talkers at bay. You'll want to read it out loud on your next road trip--great for drowning out all the fighting in the backseat. And you'll want to have it handy when there's a three-hour wait at the amusement park--excellent for keeping your mind off how much you paid to stand in the heat for a rollercoaster just to make some f*cking memories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Venice Observed *




  








*The #1 New York Times–bestselling author of The Group takes readers on a captivating journey to one of the world’s most celebrated cities.*

Mary McCarthy brings her novelist’s unerring eye to a book that blends art, politics, religion, music, and history to create a living portrait of “the world’s loveliest city.”

Like a painter capturing the city’s essence on canvas, McCarthy uses words to create stunning visuals that bring both the old and new Venice to enchanting life. From her apartment overlooking the garden of a palazzo, McCarthy takes us into the museums and monasteries of this city of canals and gondolas, Machiavelli and Tintoretto. And she reveals some little-known facts: Venetians love pets, but prefer cats to dogs; during World War II, the Allies captured the city with a fleet of gondolas; and without Napoleon, Venice wouldn’t be what it is today. 

From the ancient roots of _The_ _Merchant of Venice_’s pound of flesh to the quotidian details of daily life, it’s all here—the magnificent frescoes, the sublime music of Mozart, the virgins, and the saints. At once a comprehensive travelogue and a powerful piece of reportage, _Venice Observed_ is a testimony of McCarthy’s love affair with the City of Canals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Field Guide to Knots: How to Identify, Tie, and Untie Over 80 Essential Knots for Outdoor Pursuits*




  








*A fasten-ating guide to knots for every adventure, from the author of Wilderness Survival Skills and The Camping Bible.*

The perfect knot can make any job quicker, easier, and safer—whether you need to build a shelter, tether a horse, rappel down a cliff, or moor a boat. In _The Field Guide to Knots_, veteran outdoorsman Bob Holtzman helps you:

Select and tie the right knot for any task
Identify and untie existing knots
Choose and maintain your rope, and more


With more than *80 time-tested knots* and more than *600 color photos*, this field guide is indispensable for backpackers, climbers, sailors, anglers, hunters, equestrians—and anyone else who’s ever needed to change a sail, reposition a climbing rope, or splice a tent pole!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dog Who Wouldn't Be *




  








*The heartwarming, classic true story of a dog who didn’t understand he’s a dog—and the imaginative boy who loved him.*

Funny and poignant, _The Dog Who Wouldn’t Be_ is a lively portrait of an unorthodox childhood and an unforgettable friendship. Growing up in on the frontier of Saskatoon, Canada, the legendary adventurer and naturalist, Farley Mowat, received a gift from his mom: a dog she bought for four cents. Farley quickly named him “Mutt.”

Mutt displayed skills at hunting and retrieving that were either pure genius or just plain crazy—once going so far as to retrieve a plucked and trussed ruffed grouse from the grocer. Mutt also loved riding passenger in an open car wearing goggles and climbing both trees and ladders — the perfect companion for a child with a love for animals and misadventures.

Originally published for young people, this is a memoir by the author _Never Cry Wolf_ that will delight dog lovers of all ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Torrent Witches Cozy Mysteries Complete Box Set (Books 1 - 10)*




  








Torrent Witches Complete Series Box Set!
All ten books in one!

Meet Harlow Torrent, part-time journalist and full-time Slip Witch and her crazy witch family in this ten-book cozy mystery box set.

Butter Witch (Torrent Witches Book 1)
The International Butter Festival has come to town! When Harlow Torrent, part-time journalist and full-time Slip witch stumbles upon a dead body, frozen and drained of blood, she's pulled into a murder mystery.
Someone has murdered one of the Butter Festival competitors. Was it Zero Bend, punk sculptor extraordinaire with a history of violence? Perhaps Fusion Swan, a sleazy agent playing the publicity game when his clients meet their untimely end.
Between trying to run her struggling online newspaper, dealing with her highly caffeinated cousins Molly and Luce, fending off three meddling witch mothers who will do anything to get their daughters married off (including drugging food with magic potions) and great Aunt Cass who appears to be running an underground laboratory of some kind, Harlow barely has time to breathe, let alone solve a murder.
Romance certainly isn't on the cards either but the hot scruffy guy new to town seems to have other ideas...

Treasure Witch (Torrent Witches Book 2)
Harlow Torrent, part-time journalist and full-time Slip Witch is pulled into a murder mystery when the skeletons of a man and a girl are uncovered on Truer Island.
Seeing visions of the past that are all too real and ghosts who are becoming more solid by the day, Harlow is trying to keep her online newspaper running, dealing with her meddling witch family and working out what to do about the very handsome Jack Bishop being back in town.
But Harlow might be out of her depth when the murderer sets their sights on her!

Hidden Witch (Torrent Witches Book 3)
Harlow Torrent, part-time journalist and full-time Slip Witch is hot on the trail of an arsonist.
But who is behind the deadly fires? Someone working for their own evil ends or a fire spirit acting according to its nature? Or perhaps a magical power hidden away?
Between dealing with sleazy real estate developers intent on getting their hands on Torrent Mansion, a teenage Slip Witch who just might be the Queen of Sarcasm, a talking magical cat who smells like lavender, and an AWOL potential future boyfriend, Harlow would love nothing more than a peaceful Summer.
But when an special arson investigator arrives in town with his sights set on Harlow, she has to fight to clear her name!

Fabulous Witch (Torrent Witches Book 4)
Harlow Torrent, part-time journalist and full-time Slip Witch has a new job working on the set of Bella Bing’s latest movie, filming in Harlot Bay.
It’s meant to be a change of pace but when the lead actor, Mattias Matterhorn, dies on his first day on set, Harlow is pulled into a dangerous plot.
A saboteur is on set and they’ll do anything to shut the film down... including murder.
With the ghost of Mattias demanding she find his murderer, her witchy cousins Molly and Luce tracking down a thief and her Aunt Cass getting into hot and spicy trouble, Harlow has her plate full. It doesn’t help one bit when she Slips and starts a magical storm...

Holiday Witch (Torrent Witches Book 5)
Harlow Torrent, part-time journalist and full-time Slip Witch wants nothing more than to take a holiday from witchy things... but when a series of thefts around Harlot Bay turn deadly, she’s drawn into solving a murder mystery.
Between murderous teenagers, a secret buried in the past, Hattie Stern on the warpath, Christmas approaching and Aunt Cass suffering a very froggy problem, Harlow is doing everything she can to enjoy her holiday but those witchy problems just won’t let her rest...

Too much to fit here!

Box set also includes Shadow Witch (#6), Love Witch (#7), Cozy Witch (#, Lost Witch (#9) and the epic finale Wicked Witch (#10)!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Chocolate Magic Cozy Mystery Box Set Books 1 to 7 *




  








The Chocolate Magic Cozy Mystery books have happily-ever-after endings. No cliff-hangers. Although each book can be read as a stand-alone, the reader’s experience is enhanced by reading the books in order.

_The Chocolate Magic Café_ – *The beginning.* - Successful chocolatier Magda Caraganic decides to convert an old stable into a chocolate shop and café. The work sparks off spirit activity marked by the appearance of a mysterious ghost cat. At the same time Magda’s beautiful Birman cat, Crystal, starts to act strangely. *This is a story of friendship, friendly ghosts, cats, chocolate and true love.*

_Spirit Magic_ - *A light-hearted, entertaining tale with a happily-ever-after ending!* - When Magda decides to make some extra-special truffles using imported whisky, strange events start to occur. Her cat, Crystal, always seems to sense when things aren’t quite right. As Magda and her fiancée Sam plan their wedding, they are plagued by a strongminded Scottish spirit.

_Celtic Spirits_ - *A honeymoon in Ireland! What more can Magda and her husband ask for?* - When Sam’s aunt Alison contacts them about the possibility of Sam buying her cottage, it’s an easy decision to spend their honeymoon in romantic Ireland. Once there, they find themselves immersed in family history and mystery. The discovery of an old well stirs up trouble, murder and witchcraft. Add in a magical pendant, hidden places, new friends … and of course, a mysterious cat … for another delightful story from the pen of Olivia Swift!

_Lonesome Spirits_ - *Join Sam and Magda on their latest adventure! A must-read about chocolates, a psychic cat, séances, a ghost town … and murder!* - While helping their friends Merle and Branston plan a feature for their dude ranch, they are visited by the spirit of a young woman. Never ones to let things be, they rally their psychic friends for a séance to try and determine who she is and why she’s so sad. Meanwhile, Magda’s cat, begins to act strangely … well, not so strange for this cat!

_Christmas Spirits_ - *It’s Christmas at the Chocolate Magic Café!* - Part of Magda’s Christmas plan is to install a model train in the café. Trains seem to be a theme as Crystal keeps giving clues which include trains. When one of the customers says she hears noises in her house, naturally Magda and her friends need to investigate. They encounter the spirit of a sad little girl and her dog. Will Magda, Sam and their friends be able to enjoy the holiday spirit of the café and the glitter of the Christmas dance at the ranch, especially when there’s a robbery, murder and some very naughty elves!

_Kindred Spirits_ - *Nothing stays buried forever.* - Magda, Sam, and their friends pool their resources to purchase an old bank building. Problems arise with an angry spirit during the renovations. Meanwhile, Magda’s cat keeps pushing a magazine to the floor – opening to a page about family ancestry. To their surprise, the spirit appears again when Magda and Sam take a trip to Ireland and the spirit’s mood hasn’t improved.

_Painted Spirits_ - *Cowboy dreams, séances, painted horses, a rodeo and a mystery . . . they all happen in a new adventure for Magda Barnes and friends of The Chocolate Magic Café.* - Magda’s best friend Rula seems to have a cowboy spirit in her stable. Imagine the surprise when an artist paints the same cowboy which he has seen in his dreams. Will the friends be able to determine the connection between the two when they come together for a séance? Meanwhile, in her usual manner, Crystal is knocking books to the floor opening to pages providing hints about family . . . and danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sanctuary Sparrow (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 7)*




  








*Medieval monk Brother Cadfael races to save a young man he believes is falsely accused of robbery—in the Silver Dagger Award–winning mystery series.*

In the gentle Shrewsbury spring of 1140, the midnight matins at the Benedictine abbey suddenly reverberate with an unholy sound—a hunt in full cry. Pursued by a drunken mob, the quarry is running for its life. When the frantic creature bursts into the nave to claim sanctuary, Brother Cadfael finds himself fighting off armed townsmen to save a terrified young man.

Liliwin, a wandering minstrel who performed at the wedding of a local goldsmith’s son, has been accused of robbery and murder. The cold light of morning, however, will show his supposed victim, the miserly craftsman, still lives, although a strongbox lies empty. Brother Cadfael believes Liliwin is innocent, but finding the truth and the treasure before Liliwin’s respite in sanctuary runs out may uncover a deadlier sin than thievery—a desperate love that nothing, not even the threat of hanging, can stop.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Fatal Family Feast (A Farm-to-Fork Mystery Book 6) *




  








*Angie Turner’s Idaho restaurant, the County Seat, is the perfect site for a picturesque country wedding, but the party planning skids to a halt when the groom-to-be is implicated in a murder investigation…
*
When Angie’s best friend and business partner, Felicia Williams, picks the County Seat to host her upcoming nuptials, Angie wants it to feel like a family affair--especially since Felicia is set to marry the farm-to-fork restaurant’s talented sous chef, Estebe Blackstone. Unfortunately, the bride’s actual family is far less enthusiastic about the union. They’re pulling out all the stops to cancel the couple’s wedding, even arranging for a surprise visit from Felicia’s ex-fiancé (and her father’s current lackey). But when her ex is killed days before the ceremony and Estebe is framed for the crime, Angie and the County Seat crew must scramble to solve the murder and save the wedding . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Justified Murder (A Medlar Mystery Book 2) *




  








*New York Times bestselling romance author Jude Deveraux continues her breakout Medlar Mystery series with a twisted tale of guilt and revenge…*

The small town of Lachlan, Florida, was rocked last year when two bodies were uncovered in the roots of a fallen tree. Despite their lack of investigative experience, Sara Medlar; her niece, Kate; and Jack Wyatt found themselves at the center of the mystery, working together to reveal the truth behind a decades-old secret in the sleepy town. After a narrow escape, they vowed to never again involve themselves in something so dangerous—until Janet Beeson is murdered.

When Janet’s body is discovered, everyone is shocked by the violence of the attack. The sweet little old woman has been shot, stabbed _and _poisoned, but no one can imagine who would want to harm one of the town’s kindest, most helpful residents.

Sara, Kate and Jack are determined to leave this case to the professionals. But they are soon bombarded by townspeople eager to tell their stories and clear their names with the trio who solved the Morris murders. Even the sheriff is hoping they’ll lend their skills to a crime that seems to have no explanation and no motive. And once the town gets talking, they begin to see that there are more secrets buried in quiet Lachlan than anyone could have imagined…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Line to Kill: A Novel (A Hawthorne and Horowitz Mystery Book 3) *




  








*The New York Times bestselling author of the brilliantly inventive The Word Is Murder and The Sentence Is Death returns with his third literary whodunit featuring intrepid detectives Hawthorne and Horowitz.

"Horowitz is a master of misdirection, and his brilliant self-portrayal, wittily self-deprecating, carries the reader through a jolly satire on the publishing world." —Booklist*

When Ex-Detective Inspector Daniel Hawthorne and his sidekick, author Anthony Horowitz, are invited to an exclusive literary festival on Alderney, an idyllic island off the south coast of England, they don’t expect to find themselves in the middle of murder investigation—or to be trapped with a cold-blooded killer in a remote place with a murky, haunted past.

Arriving on Alderney, Hawthorne and Horowitz soon meet the festival’s other guests—an eccentric gathering that includes a bestselling children’s author, a French poet, a TV chef turned cookbook author, a blind psychic, and a war historian—along with a group of ornery locals embroiled in an escalating feud over a disruptive power line. 

When a local grandee is found dead under mysterious circumstances, Hawthorne and Horowitz become embroiled in the case. The island is locked down, no one is allowed on or off, and it soon becomes horribly clear that a murderer lurks in their midst. But who?

Both a brilliant satire on the world of books and writers and an immensely enjoyable locked-room mystery, _A Line to Kill_ is a triumph—a riddle of a story full of brilliant misdirection, beautifully set-out clues, and diabolically clever denouements.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cat on the Edge: A Joe Grey Mystery*




  







It's been quite a week for Joe Grey. First the large, powerful feline discovers that, through some strange, inexplicable phenomenon, he now has the ability to understand human language. Then he discovers he can speak it as well! It's a nightmare for a cat who'd prefer to sleep the day away carefree, but Joe can handle it. That is, until he has the misfortune to witness a murder in the alley behind Jolly's Deli -- and worse, to be seen witnessing it. With all of his nine lives suddenly at risk, Joe's got no choice but to get to the bottom of the heinous crime -- because his mouse-hunting days are over for good unless he can help bring a killer to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cat Under Fire: A Joe Grey Mystery*




  








A big, powerful, gray feline, Joe Grey is perfectly content with his remarkable ability to understand and communicate with humans -- especially now that he has company. A mysterious accident similar to the one that enabled him to speak and read has transformed his friend Dulcie as well. The trouble is, the cute tabby female not only hears human words, she believes them.

Now she's convinced the man who was jailed for murdering a famous local artist and burning down her studio is innocent -- simply because he says so -- and she's willing to do whatever it takes to dig up the evidence that will exonerate the accused. Joe would much prefer just lazing around the house doing kitty things, but the lady cat is determined. And Joe must admit that he is curious ... though everyone knows what that can lead to!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cat Raise the Dead: A Joe Grey Mystery *




  







Joe Grey can't believe his human housemate Clyde would even consider volunteering him for the Animal Therapy program at the local nursing home, just when Joe was on the verge of solving the string of burglaries that has Molena Point residents shaking in their collective boots. But it turns out it's Dulcie, Joe's pretty little cat-friend, who came up with the idea of subjecting Joe to the cooing attentions of a bunch of doddering old coots. Dulcie believes there's more going on at the old folks' home than the care and feeding of lonely seniors. And she needs Joe's help in getting to the bottom of a conspiracy ... and a very suspicious set of deaths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cat in the Dark: A Joe Grey Mystery*




  








"Of course I worry.
What if the cops witness a cat opening a skylight and
masterminding a robbery?
The tabloids will love it."

There's a new pair of thieves in Molena Point, California, a renegade yellow-eyed-tom-cat with a cold disdain for the law,and a scruffy human partner who is no better. The two, clever and silent at their work, are bad news indeed to crime-solving cats Joe Grey and Dulcie. But when Joe learns the pair's connection to a good friend, and then an innocent couple turns up dead in the library garden, Joe and Dulcie must engage in some fancy paw work to unmask the deceptions and route the real killer -- before his brazen criminal crime spree careens madly toward them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cat Chaser: A Novel *




  








“_Cat Chaser_ is just what one would expect from Elmore Leonard—quirky, peopled with oddball characters…and more twists and turns than a roller coaster.”
—_Cleveland Plain Dealer_

“A superior example of gritty writing and violent action.”
—_New York Times_

There are numerous reasons why Grand Master Elmore Leonard is considered “the coolest, hottest thriller writer in America” (_Chicago Tribune_) and “the greatest crime writer of our time, perhaps ever” (_New York Times Book Review_). _Cat Chaser_ is one of them. A gripping, lightning-paced tale of an ex-soldier-turned Florida motel owner whose dangerous affair with the mistress of a Dominican general in exile—a former death squad leader—threatens to have lethal consequences…especially when drugs, double-cross, and murderous mob thugs are added into the mix. A classic thriller from crime fiction master who first brought us U.S. Marshal Raylan Givens, currently of TV’s _Justified_, _Cat Chaser_ proves once more that when the true greats of mystery and suspense are mentioned—John D. MacDonald, Dashiell Hammett, James M. Cain, Robert Parker, et al—Elmore Leonard tops the list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*Murder One (David Sloane Book 4)*




  








In this riveting legal thriller from Robert Dugoni, the #1 Kindle bestselling author of MY SISTER’S GRAVE, attorney David Sloane takes on his first criminal case…defending the woman he loves.

Recovering from the shock of his wife’s murder the previous year, David Sloane returns to Seattle after some much-needed healing time in Mexico. At a black-tie benefit he reconnects with Barclay Reid, an attorney he went head-to-head with years earlier in the most important case of his career. Like Sloane, Barclay has problems beyond the courtroom, having recently lost her daughter to a drug overdose. In spite of their previously antagonistic relationship, Sloane finds himself falling for Barclay, stirring up feelings he hasn’t felt since the death of his wife.

When Barclay is accused of murdering a Russian drug dealer, Sloane is her only defender. In his first criminal case, Sloane must juggle intensifying media attention and mounting danger, all while diving deep into the past of the mysterious and complicated woman he loves.

With plot twists galore and non-stop tension, New York Times bestselling author Robert Dugoni earns his stripes once again as the heir to Grisham’s literary throne.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Powder Burn *




  








*A Miami hit-and-run witness winds up as bait for drug smugglers—in an “explosive” novel cowritten by the New York Times–bestselling author of Bad Monkey (The Atlanta Journal-Constitution).*

Chris Meadows’s charmed life as an up-and-coming architect in Coconut Grove has kept him far removed from Miami’s bloody drug trade. But his comfortable existence comes crashing down around him when Chris witnesses the hit-and-run death of an ex-girlfriend by a car full of drug smuggling gangsters.

Now caught up in southern Florida’s brutal underground cocaine war, Meadows is in a fight for his life—to evade not only the hit men seeking to silence him, but also the crooked Miami cops who would rather exploit than protect him.

This is the very first suspense thriller written by the _New York Times_–bestselling author of _Razor Girl_ and _Sick Puppy_ and Bill Montalbano, a writing team praised for its “fine flair for characters and settings” (_Library Journal_). Those who enjoy Hiaasen’s other Florida thrillers, the Doc Ford novels by Randy Wayne White, or Netflix’s _Narcos_ will want to discover these early crime fiction gems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ransom Beach: Thriller Suspense Series (Stephanie Chalice Thrillers Book 2) *




  







NYPD’s street savvy detective Stephanie Chalice is back and not a minute too soon. Her newest nemesis is a con artist and bloodthirsty killer, a chameleon able to change her identity at will, a ghost known only as Black. Chalice is called into action when a billionaire’s ward, an autistic child, is abducted from beneath the nose of his well trained bodyguard. Black’s reason for choosing this mark is not the obvious one. The kidnap victim is no ordinary child; he has never learned to read or write, and yet is capable of channeling the prophecies of his long dead ancestor; those that have long been memorialized, and those now thought to be ages lost. Chalice is put to the test, forced to decipher clues that defy explanation. Will she be able to outthink her diabolical opponent before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Brain Vault: Thriller Suspense Series (Stephanie Chalice Thrillers Book 3) *




  







⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ …Suspenseful to to the very last page. One of my new favorites.Secrets lead to lies and lies to murder in this pulse-pounding mystery with lots of shocking twists.OVER 1,000,000 series copies sold  "Lawrence Kelter is an exciting new novelist, who reminds me of an early Robert Ludlum.—Nelson DeMille  "Kelter is a master, pure and simple." —The Kindle Book Review“Chalice’s acerbic repartee is like an arsenal of nuclear missiles.”—BookWire ReviewDetective Chalice is called into action when a unconscious man is found in Central Park. Barely alive, John Doe is clad only in a torn bed sheet and has sustained a life threatening wound. His body is covered in scars, essentially a tapestry chronicling his history as a torture victim. Stranger still, a human skull lies just inches away. Chalice has just two leads in this case, a skull that has been sterilized and found to be evidence free, and an comatose witness to a murder—tough odds, even for NYPD’s best and brightest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Our Honored Dead: Thriller Suspense Series (Stephanie Chalice Thrillers Book 4) *




  







OUR HONORED DEAD: A bullet races toward Detective Stephanie Chalice, a bullet meant to kill not one, but two. Chalice is pushed to her physical and mental limits as she investigates four murders, each with its own unique criminal signature. The murder trail takes her from Ground Zero in lower Manhattan to the icy narrows beneath the Verrazano Bridge as she pursues a villain, who is both clever and diabolical. A solitary strand of evidence ties the four murders together but is it enough for our hero to go on? Lives hang in the balance as the clock clicks down toward zero. Is Chalice’s time about to run out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Baby Girl Doe: Thriller Suspense Series (Stephanie Chalice Thrillers Book 5) *




  








Everyone deserves a well-earned vacation, don’t they? Guess again!
Plans have been made and the bags are packed but Detective Stephanie Chalice is having about as much fun as Michael Vick at an ASPCA fundraiser.

The new story finds Chalice and Lido on the East End of Long Island, vacationing with Max, their new arrival. Things go wrong from the very start. Their vacation rental burns to the ground, bodies pile up, and just to make things interesting, Lido . . . All I’ll say is that you’ll never believe it.

Chalice may be out of her jurisdiction but she's never out of questions or determination and soon connects two unsolved homicides. As always, the whole is greater than the sum of its parts, and her initial findings plunge her deeper and deeper into the most extraordinary investigation of her career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Compromised: Thriller Suspense Series (Stephanie Chalice Thrillers Book 6) *




  








Two shots ring out from a rooftop. When the smoke clears, Detective Chalice is down and her rookie partner is dead. She's sustained a traumatic head injury that has left her with a compromised memory and suffering from seizures.

Hurt, raw, and angry, Chalice is set on retribution. Joined by her former partner's brother, Detective Yanagisawa, she will let nothing stand in her way as she pursues the shooter through the dark underworlds of American and Japanese organized crime.

But will Chalice's obsession with vengeance stand in the way of her catching a mysterious psychopath who's been preying on the young women of New York City? With a young child of her own to keep safe, Chalice must see justice served on all fronts before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Out of the Ashes: Thriller Suspense Series (Stephanie Chalice Thrillers Book 7): Stephanie Chalice Thrillers*




  







Chalice and Mather, two brave cops, attempt to return to active duty after their lives have been turned upside down by catastrophic events. Their boss tosses the newly paired team a slow-roller, giving them time to warm up to one another, a case that quickly and unexpectedly transforms into something much bigger. All of the assumptions they made at the onset are quickly proven false. What starts out as a homicide quickly blossoms into an international manhunt. There’s far more at stake than meets the eye, and what they don’t know could most certainly cost them their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.


*Infinity in the Palm of Your Hand: Fifty Wonders That Reveal an Extraordinary Universe *




  







*A mind-bending journey through some of the most weird and wonderful facts about our universe, vividly illuminating the hidden truths that govern our everyday lives.*

Fact: You could fit the whole human race in the volume of a sugar cube.
Fact: The electrical energy in a single mosquito is enough to cause a global mass extinction.
Fact: You age more quickly on the top floor than on the ground floor.

So much of our world seems to make perfect sense, and scientific breakthroughs have helped us understand ourselves, our planet, and our place in the universe in fascinating detail. But our adventures in space, our deepening understanding of the quantum world, and our leaps in technology have also revealed a universe far stranger than we ever imagined.

With brilliant clarity and wit, bestselling author Marcus Chown examines the profound science behind fifty remarkable scientific facts that help explain the vast complexities of our existence.

*“The tone is consistently light and breezy...An addictive, intriguing, and entertaining read...A handy guide for anyone yearning to spice up their conversational skills.”—Booklist*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Patterns in Nature: Why the Natural World Looks the Way It Does *




  








*The acclaimed science writer “curates a visually striking, riotously colorful photographic display…of physical patterns in the natural world” (Publishers Weekly, starred review).*

Though at first glance the natural world may appear overwhelming in its diversity and complexity, there are regularities running through it, from the hexagons of a honeycomb to the spirals of a seashell and the branching veins of a leaf. Revealing the order at the foundation of the seemingly chaotic natural world, _Patterns in Nature_ explores not only the math and science but also the beauty and artistry behind nature’s awe-inspiring designs.

Unlike the patterns we create, natural patterns are formed spontaneously from the forces that act in the physical world. Very often the same types of pattern and form—such as spirals, stripes, branches, and fractals—recur in places that seem to have nothing in common, as when the markings of a zebra mimic the ripples in windblown sand. But many of these patterns can be described using the same mathematical and physical principles, giving a surprising unity to the kaleidoscope of the natural world.

Richly illustrated with 250 color photographs and anchored by accessible and insightful chapters by esteemed science writer Philip Ball, _Patterns in Nature_ reveals the organization at work in vast and ancient forests, powerful rivers, massing clouds, and coastlines carved out by the sea. By exploring similarities such as the branches of a tree and those of a river network, this spectacular visual tour conveys the wonder, beauty, and richness of natural pattern formation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Landscape Turned Red: The Battle of Antietam *




  








*“The best account of the Battle of Antietam” from the award-winning, national bestselling author of Gettysburg and Chancellorsville (The New York Times Book Review).*

The Civil War battle waged on September 17, 1862, at Antietam Creek, Maryland, was one of the bloodiest in the nation’s history: in this single day, the war claimed nearly 23,000 casualties. In _Landscape Turned Red_, the renowned historian Stephen Sears draws on a remarkable cache of diaries, dispatches, and letters to recreate the vivid drama of Antietam as experienced not only by its leaders but also by its soldiers, both Union and Confederate. Combining brilliant military analysis with narrative history of enormous power, _Landscape Turned Red_ is the definitive work on this climactic and bitter struggle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Raiders: World War Two True Stories*




  








*To the people of Great Britain*

World War II was the deadliest and bloodiest war in history. Never before or since have so many people made such a personal sacrifice in the line of duty.

_Raiders_ tells the extraordinary true stories of six of the most daring special operations ever undertaken in warfare and the heroism of the people behind them.

Operation Chariot was the most ambitious amphibious raid ever mounted by the British Forces. Attacking the heavily fortified dry dock at St Nazaire in German occupied France, an elite group of commandos battered their way through a maelstrom of bullets and incendiaries. Their boat is punctured by over a hundred shell holes, the dead and wounded lie all around them on the decks, but still their guns are blazing and still they press on...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Grey Wolf, Grey Sea: Aboard the German Submarine U-124 in World War II*




  








*The inside story of life aboard the deadly Nazi U-Boat that sank forty-nine ships.*

The history of one of World War II’s most successful submarines, U-124, is chronicled in _Grey Wolf, Grey Sea_, from its few defeats to a legion of victories. Kapitanleutnant Jochen Mohr commanded his German submarine and navigated it through the treacherous waters of one of the most destructive, savage wars the world has known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Still a PFC: A Combat Marine in World War II: The Pacific Theater (1942-1945): Guadalcanal, Bougainville, Guam, & Iwo Jima *




  








*By choice, chance and God’s hand, I survived some extremely trying times in the Marine Corps during World War II.*

I decided not to get mired in the horrors or waste of war. Tomes have been devoted to this subject. I choose instead to tell of my life as a Private, a grunt if you will, and how this life impacted on me.

As a telephone lineman for the United States Marine Corps, I had the greatest opportunity to see more of the combat area than most participants. We traveled to the right flank, left flank, up front and to the rear areas to keep our telephone lines functioning and all our artillery and infantry in constant communications.

A Japanese general stated “the American troops’ ability to concentrate artillery fire on a given point was a tremendous advantage.” As an artilleryman, I am proud we provided this edge. Our front line troops on numerous occasions told me our artillery barrage had “stopped the Japs cold.” Our constant goal.

I have often been asked, “How did you cope with death as an everyday fact?” I tell of losing eight buddies on one day on Guam. We acknowledged the loss then moved on. “What is past is past.” We did not dwell on one or multiple losses. We simply moved on. Yesterday was an age away, this is today, we hope to see tomorrow. Perhaps cruel, but it retained our sanity. Those who stand and wait have not shared this burden.

Lest you think I am portraying myself as some kind of hero -- let me remind you, they never asked me if I wanted to go on these combat landings to Bougainville, Guam, and Iwo Jima.

*I was not a hero, but I walked among heroes.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Surgeon at Arms: Parachuting into Arnhem with the First Airbornes*




  







Surgeon at Arms is without doubt one of the most interesting and dramatic personal memoirs to come out of the Second World War. The author, a surgeon, was parachuted into Arnhem with the First Airborne Division. His professional skill was at once tested to the limit and the modest detachment with which he describes serious operations performed under appalling conditions would alone be enough to merit the reissue of the book. But of equal significance is the authors account of his unceasing efforts to stop the Germans evacuating the hospital, a struggle which must inevitably be seen against his Jewish background. Add to this the authors hair-raising escape and the heroism of the Dutch Resistance and you have all the ingredients of a truly remarkable book.The flame of Arnhem has lately been rekindled by Cornelius Ryans book and the thirtieth anniversary ceremonies. But Ryan was an historian; Kessel was a participant; and it is only through the eyes of the participants that the reader can honestly assess the validity of the historians viewpoint. Lipmann Kessels book has lost nothing of its freshness or its drama in the thirty years since the events it describes took place. Now republished after being unavailable for many years, it warmly deserves to find a new generation of readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Born Under a Lucky Star: A Red Army Soldier's Recollections of the Eastern Front of World War II *




  








*“This is one of the more compelling memoirs of a WWII soldier that I have read.” — Amazon Reviewer*

History is written by the victors, but the harsh reality of war can only be depicted by its soldiers.

As a Russian recruit in World War II, Ivan Makarov witnessed General Chuikov pull out his pistol and shoot their regimental commander as a traitor. That was on his first day at the front.
Thrown into an open field to face German tanks and artillery fire, with only rifles and machine guns to defend themselves with, almost 2,000 men of his regiment were wiped out in only six days at the Eastern Front. At this rate, Ivan struggled to comprehend how he would survive the hundreds of battles that lay before him, with death seeming to be the only certainty.

In his raw and trenchant memoir, Ivan recounts the terror and despair faced by a Red Army soldier on the Eastern Front.
He has no sympathy for Stalin and his incompetent commanders, who sought awards and recognition at the expense of their soldiers’ lives. He simply wanted to serve his country.

It is rare to find first-hand accounts of the Great Patriotic War from Red Army soldiers, as many did not survive to tell the tale. For the first time, Ivan reveals his gripping recollections of battles, times, places, and people encountered throughout World War II, from when he was drafted in 1941 until their victory in 1945.

These recollections he dared not put on paper until 1992.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Allies Strike Back, 1941–1943 (The War in the West Book 2) *




  








*Volume two in this “expert, anecdote-filled, thoroughly entertaining” history of WWII follows The Rise of Germany as the Allied forces turn the tides (Kirkus).*

James Holland’s _The Rise of Germany_, the first volume in his War in the West trilogy, was widely praised for his impeccable research and lively narrative. Covering the dawn of World War II, it ended at a point when the Nazi war machine appeared to be unstoppable. Germany had taken Poland and France with shocking speed. London was bombed, and U-boats harried shipping on the Atlantic. But Germany hadn’t actually won the Battle of Britain or the Battle of the Atlantic. It was not producing airplanes or submarines fast enough. And what looked like victory in Greece and Crete had expended crucial resources in short supply.

_The Allies Strike Back_ continues the narrative as Germany’s invasion of Russia unfolds in the east, while in the west, the Americans formally enter the war. In North Africa, following major setbacks at the hands of Rommel, the Allies storm to victory. Meanwhile, the bombing of Germany escalates, aiming to not only destroy the its military, industrial, and economic system, but also relentlessly crush civilian morale. Comprehensive and impeccably researched, “Holland brings a fresh eye to the ebb and flow of the conflict” in this “majestic saga” of 20th century history (Literary Review, UK).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Retreat *




  








At the moment of crisis in 1941 on the Eastern front, with the forces of Hitler massing on the outskirts of Moscow, the miraculous occurred: Moscow was saved. Yet this turning point was followed by a long retreat, in which Russian forces, inspired by old beliefs in the sacred motherland, pushed back German forces steeled by the vision of the ubermensch, the iron-willed fighter. Many of Russia's 27 million military and civilian deaths occurred in this desperate struggle.

In THE RETREAT, Michael Jones, acclaimed author of LENINGRAD, draws upon a mass of new eye-witness testimony from both sides of the conflict to tell, with matchless vividness and comprehensiveness, of the crucial turning point of the Second World War - the moment when the armies of Hitler could go no further - and of the titanic and cruel struggle of two mighty empires.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/28/22.

Currently $3.

*Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy, 1945-1975 *













*An absorbing and definitive modern history of the Vietnam War from the acclaimed New York Times bestselling author of The Secret War.*

Vietnam became the Western world’s most divisive modern conflict, precipitating a battlefield humiliation for France in 1954, then a vastly greater one for the United States in 1975. Max Hastings has spent the past three years interviewing scores of participants on both sides, as well as researching a multitude of American and Vietnamese documents and memoirs, to create an epic narrative of an epic struggle. He portrays the set pieces of Dienbienphu, the 1968 Tet offensive, the air blitz of North Vietnam, and also much less familiar miniatures such as the bloodbath at Daido, where a US Marine battalion was almost wiped out, together with extraordinary recollections of Ho Chi Minh’s warriors. Here are the vivid realities of strife amid jungle and paddies that killed two million people.

Many writers treat the war as a US tragedy, yet Hastings sees it as overwhelmingly that of the Vietnamese people, of whom forty died for every American. US blunders and atrocities were matched by those committed by their enemies. While all the world has seen the image of a screaming, naked girl seared by napalm, it forgets countless eviscerations, beheadings, and murders carried out by the communists. The people of both former Vietnams paid a bitter price for the Northerners’ victory in privation and oppression. Here is testimony from Vietcong guerrillas, Southern paratroopers, Saigon bargirls, and Hanoi students alongside that of infantrymen from South Dakota, Marines from North Carolina, and Huey pilots from Arkansas.

No past volume has blended a political and military narrative of the entire conflict with heart-stopping personal experiences, in the fashion that Max Hastings’ readers know so well. The author suggests that neither side deserved to win this struggle with so many lessons for the twenty-first century about the misuse of military might to confront intractable political and cultural challenges. He marshals testimony from warlords and peasants, statesmen and soldiers, to create an extraordinary record.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/01/22

Currently $3.

*Fortune's Pawn (Paradox Book 1)*




  








*A promising young mercenary's future gets thrown into jeopardy after a fateful encounter with an alien in the start to a propulsive space opera series perfect for fans of Firefly and Killjoys.*

"Devi is hands-down one of the best sci-fi heroines I've read in a long time." _RT Book Reviews_
Devi Morris isn't your average mercenary. She has plans. Big ones. And a ton of ambition. It's a combination that's going to get her killed one day -- but not just yet.

That is, until she just gets a job on a tiny trade ship with a nasty reputation for surprises. The Glorious Fool isn't misnamed: it likes to get into trouble, so much so that one year of security work under its captain is equal to five years everywhere else. With odds like that, Devi knows she's found the perfect way to get the jump on the next part of her Plan. But the Fool doesn't give up its secrets without a fight, and one year on this ship might be more than even Devi can handle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Superluminal *




  








*A novel of star-crossed love from the New York Times–bestselling author of Nebula and Hugo Award–winning novel Dreamsnake.*

In a future where space travel moves at faster-than-light speed, starship crews can only survive transit if drugged nearly to death. Then there are those like Laenea Trevelyan, who want to become pilots so badly they will go through years of training and major surgery to free themselves of biological rhythms. But though they become literally heartless, their emotions are just as human as before.

Laenea discovers this herself when she immediately falls for crewman Radu Dracul upon her early release—some might say escape—from the hospital after her procedure. She is not unknown to Radu; Laenea was the first offworlder he ever saw when she and her crew delivered a vaccine for the cryptovirus that decimated his family and his planet.

However, their intense attraction cannot last. Laenea’s modifications will not survive in close proximity to Radu’s biorhythms, which are too strong to allow him to become a pilot.

But even in the vastness of space, where ships and hearts can be lost, fate—and danger—can have a hand in bringing two people together again . . .

“Smoothly told . . . with the sturdy character conflicts snugly worked into the hyperspace-navigation backdrop.” —_Kirkus Reviews_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Uhura's Song (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 21) *




  








*Years ago, Lt. Uhura befriended a diplomat from Eeiauo, the land of graceful, cat-like beings. The two women exchanged songs and promised never to reveal their secret—but now, those songs may be the only hope to save the planets from a deadly epidemic.*

The U.S.S. _Enterprise™_ is orbiting Eeiauo in a desperate race to save the inhabitants before a deadly plague destroys them. Uhura's secret songs may hold the key to a cure—but the clues are veiled in layers of mystery and the inhabitants of Eeiauo aren't what they seem. But the plague is killing humans, threatening other planets—and Kirk must crack the code before the Starship _Enterprise_ succumbs!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Battle of Betazed (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *




  








*Counselor Deanna Troi and the crew of the USS Enterprise work to carry out a perilous and desperate plan to stop the invasion of her home planet of Betazed by the Dominion conquerors.*

In the darkest hours of the Dominion War, as the Federation’s downfall seemed ever more certain, Jem’Hadar and Cardassian forces conquered Betazed, the homeworld of Deanna Troi. Their victory sent shock waves through the Alpha Quadrant, and put the Dominion within striking distance of Vulcan, Andor, Tellar, and possibly Earth itself.

To secure their position in the very heart of the Federation, the Cardassians begin constructing space station Sentok Nor in orbit of Betazed. The station is to serve as both the seat of the Dominion occupation and the site of horrific experiments by Cardassia’s foremost exobiologist, the infamous Dr. Crell Moset.

With Starfleet’s forces spread too thickly in the ongoing struggle to retake Betazed outright, the USS_ Enterprise_ along with some old and new friends, is deployed to carry out a dangerous and desperate plan. But no matter what the outcome, the consequences could alter Betazed irrevocably, forcing Deanna Troi to choose between her world’s survival and its very soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Lives Of Dax (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) *




  








*Three hundred fifty-seven years, nine lives, one soul—all are Drax.*

Mother, father, engineer, ambassador, scientist, statesman, serial killer, Starfleet officer: At one time or another, Dax has been all of these things and more. The near-immortal part of a composite species known as the Trill, Dax is a sentient, wormlike symbiont joined body and mind to a succession of humanoid hosts, carrying the memories of each lifetime into the next. Each incarnation is different. Each has its own personality, its own triumphs, its own tragedies, its own dreams—and each one is Dax.

Here for the first time are tales from the lives of one of the most unique and compelling _Star Trek_ characters ever created, told by voices as diverse as the hosts themselves: Steven Barnes, Michael Jan Friedman, L. A. Graf, Jeffrey Long, S. D. Perry, Judith and Garfield Reeves-Stevens, Kristine Kathryn Rusch, Robert Simpson, and Susan Wright.

Much more than an anthology, this unique collection of stories weaves the tapestry of one being's life...through three and a half centuries of history in the _Star Trek_ universe.

Imagine who she's known. Imagine what he's seen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Surak's Soul (Star Trek: Enterprise Book 5) *




  








*In this thrilling and eye-opening Star Trek: Enterprise novel, T’Pol finds herself torn between the teachings of Vulcan and the regulations of Starfleet.*

You are alone in the dark reaches of space, surrounded by aliens who do not understand who you are and what you are, and who will not accept your beliefs. Under such circumstances, an emotional human would feel lost, cut off, adrift, but Sub-Commander T’Pol is a Vulcan, and Vulcans control their emotions. However, no other Vulcan has served for longer than a few weeks on a human ship. Has she, as others imply, lost her way?

Pulled, once again, into one of Captain Archer’s dangerously impulsive attempts to make first contact, the sub-commander finds her life threatened. T’Pol reacts, draws her phase pistol and kills. It was a simple act of self-defense. But is killing ever simple? Has she forsaken the teachings of Surak?

Determined to be true to her heritage, T’Pol forswears violence. She tells Captain Archer that never again will she kill—even if ordered. Is she, as Archer suggests, endangering the entire ship?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Atonement (Star Trek: Voyager) *




  








*An original novel set in the universe of Star Trek: Voyager—and the sequel to Protectors and Acts of Contrition!*

Admiral Kathryn Janeway faces a tribunal determined to execute her for supposed crimes committed during _Voyager_’s maiden trek through the Delta Quadrant. Captain Chakotay knows that the _Kinara_, several species now allied against the Full Circle fleet, are not all they appear to be.

The Confederacy of the Worlds of the First Quadrant—a pact he cannot trust—is his only hope for unraveling the _Kinara_’s true agenda and rescuing Admiral Janeway. Meanwhile, Seven and Tom Paris are forced to betray the trust of their superiors in a desperate bid to reveal the lengths to which a fellow officer has gone in the name of protecting the Federation from the legendary Caeliar.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Seven of Nine (Star Trek: Voyager Book 16) *




  








*Discover the astonishing story of Seven of Nine—one of the most fascinating and unforgettable characters in Star Trek history.*

Once she was Annika Hansen, an innocent child assimilated by the fearsome, all-conquering Borg. Now she is Seven of Nine, a unique mixture of human biology and Borg technology. Cut off from the collective that has been her only reality for most of her existence, and forced to join the crew of the USS_ Voyager_, she must come to grips with her surprising new environment—and her own lost individuality.

Seven of Nine has already captured the imagination of fans all over the world. Now the most sensational new character of the twenty-fourth century stars in her first full-length novel. Resistance is futile.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Discovery: Desperate Hours*




  








*An all-new novel based upon the explosive Star Trek TV series!*

Aboard the _Starship Shenzhou_, Lieutenant Michael Burnham, a human woman raised and educated among Vulcans, is promoted to acting first officer. But if she wants to keep the job, she must prove to Captain Philippa Georgiou that she deserves to have it.

She gets her chance when the _Shenzhou_ must protect a Federation colony that is under attack by an ancient alien vessel that has surfaced from the deepest fathoms of the planet’s dark, uncharted sea.

As the menace from this mysterious vessel grows stronger, Starfleet declares the colony expendable in the name of halting the threat. To save thousands of innocent lives, Burnham must infiltrate the alien ship. But to do so, she needs to face the truth of her troubled past, and seek the aid of a man she has tried to avoid her entire life—until now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Discovery: Die Standing*




  








*An all-new novel based upon the explosive Star Trek TV series!*

No one in the history of histories has lost more than Philippa Georgiou, ruler of the Terran Empire. Forced to take refuge in the Federation’s universe, she bides her time until Section 31, a rogue spy force within Starfleet, offers her a chance to work as their agent. She has no intention of serving under anyone else, of course; her only interest is escape.

But when a young Trill, Emony Dax, discovers a powerful interstellar menace, Georgiou recognizes it as a superweapon that escaped her grasp in her own universe. Escorted by a team sent by an untrusting Federation to watch over her, the emperor journeys to a region forbidden to travelers. But will what she finds there end the threat—or give “Agent Georgiou” the means to create her old empire anew?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Supergirl: Age of Atlantis *




  








*Soar into action in this all-new original adventure based on the hit CW TV series, Supergirl!*

Supergirl (aka Kara Danvers) has been running across average citizens performing amazing feats all over National City. But that’s not even the _weirdest _thing going on. The Department of Extranormal Operations has captured a mysterious humanoid sea creature. Supergirl must find out what has drawn him to National City, and his connection to this surge of super-citizens. Written by celebrated author Jo Whittemore, this is one adventure fans of the TV series won’t want to miss!

SUPERGIRL and all related characters and elements are trademarks of and © DC Comics. (s17)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Supergirl: Curse of the Ancients: (Supergirl Book 2) *




  







Kara Danvers, also known as Supergirl, is back in the second title of this new middle-grade series, featuring original adventures not seen on TV. This second title in a planned three-book series picks up where the first book left off and builds upon the world of the TV show, as Supergirl continues her mission to protect National City. Written by author Jo Whittemore, this is one series fans won’t want to miss!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Supergirl: Master of Illusion: (Supergirl Book 3) *




  







A gala in National City goes from utterly elegant to completely chaotic when a princess begins hurling fireballs at a seemingly innocent bystander. Luckily Kara Danvers is on hand as Supergirl and able to quickly contain the damage. But what caused the peace-loving princess to unleash such fiery fury? The innocent bystander was Felix Faust, a centuries-old villain who brought devastation to the princess’s ancestors long ago. Not only is Faust the epitome of evil, he also has the ability to cast illusions so believable that even Supergirl falls prey to his magic. What does Faust want in National City? Supergirl and the DEO face one of their most chilling foes yet when they square off against the Master of Illusion!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Love, Kurt: The Vonnegut Love Letters, 1941-1945 *




  








*A never-before-seen collection of deeply personal love letters from Kurt Vonnegut to his first wife, Jane, compiled and edited by their daughter

“A glimpse into the mind of a writer finding his voice.”—The Washington Post*

_“If ever I do write anything of length—good or bad—it will be written with you in mind.”_

Kurt Vonnegut’s eldest daughter, Edith, was cleaning out her mother’s attic when she stumbled upon a dusty, aged box. Inside, she discovered an unexpected treasure: more than two hundred love letters written by Kurt to Jane, spanning the early years of their relationship.

The letters begin in 1941, after the former schoolmates reunited at age nineteen, sparked a passionate summer romance, and promised to keep in touch when they headed off to their respective colleges. And they did, through Jane’s conscientious studying and Kurt’s struggle to pass chemistry. The letters continue after Kurt dropped out and enlisted in the army in 1943, while Jane in turn graduated and worked for the Office of Strategic Services in Washington, D.C. They also detail Kurt’s deployment to Europe in 1944, where he was taken prisoner of war and declared missing in action, and his eventual safe return home and the couple’s marriage in 1945.

Full of the humor and wit that we have come to associate with Kurt Vonnegut, the letters also reveal little-known private corners of his mind. Passionate and tender, they form an illuminating portrait of a young soldier’s life in World War II as he attempts to come to grips with love and mortality. And they bring to light the origins of Vonnegut the writer, when Jane was the only person who believed in and supported him supported him, the young couple having no idea how celebrated he would become.

A beautiful full-color collection of handwritten letters, notes, sketches, and comics, interspersed with Edith’s insights and family memories, _Love, Kurt_ is an intimate record of a young man growing into himself, a fascinating account of a writer finding his voice, and a moving testament to the life-altering experience of falling in love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Firefly Lane: A Novel *




  








From the _New York Times_ bestselling author of _On Mystic Lake_ comes a powerful novel of love, loss, and the magic of friendship. . . .

In the turbulent summer of 1974, Kate Mularkey has accepted her place at the bottom of the eighth-grade social food chain. Then, to her amazement, the "coolest girl in the world" moves in across the street and wants to be her friend. Tully Hart seems to have it all---beauty, brains, ambition. On the surface they are as opposite as two people can be: Kate, doomed to be forever uncool, with a loving family who mortifies her at every turn. Tully, steeped in glamour and mystery, but with a secret that is destroying her. They make a pact to be best friends forever; by summer's end they've become _TullyandKate._ Inseparable.

So begins Kristin Hannah's magnificent new novel. Spanning more than three decades and playing out across the ever-changing face of the Pacific Northwest, _Firefly Lane_ is the poignant, powerful story of two women and the friendship that becomes the bulkhead of their lives.

From the beginning, Tully is desperate to prove her worth to the world. Abandoned by her mother at an early age, she longs to be loved unconditionally. In the glittering, big-hair era of the eighties, she looks to men to fill the void in her soul. But in the buttoned-down nineties, it is television news that captivates her. She will follow her own blind ambition to New York and around the globe, finding fame and success . . . and loneliness.

Kate knows early on that her life will be nothing special. Throughout college, she pretends to be driven by a need for success, but all she really wants is to fall in love and have children and live an ordinary life. In her own quiet way, Kate is as driven as Tully. What she doesn't know is how being a wife and mother will change her . . . how she'll lose sight of who she once was, and what she once wanted. And how much she'll envy her famous best friend. . . .

For thirty years, Tully and Kate buoy each other through life, weathering the storms of friendship---jealousy, anger, hurt, resentment. They think they've survived it all until a single act of betrayal tears them apart . . . and puts their courage and friendship to the ultimate test.

_Firefly Lane_ is for anyone who ever drank Boone's Farm apple wine while listening to Abba or Fleetwood Mac. More than a coming-of-age novel, it's the story of a generation of women who were both blessed and cursed by choices. It's about promises and secrets and betrayals. And ultimately, about the one person who really, truly knows you---and knows what has the power to hurt you . . . and heal you. _Firefly Lane _is a story you'll never forget . . . one you'll want to pass on to your best friend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder Go Round (A Witch City Mystery Book 4) *




  








*An antique carousel horse sends Salem, Massachusetts, into a spin in this eerie murder mystery: “Highly original and great fun.” —Carolyn Hart, New York Times-bestselling author of Ghost Ups Her Game*

Lee Barrett has agreed to attend a storage auction with Aunt Ibby—even though she suspects the forgotten rooms will yield more junk than treasure. Her skepticism vanishes once the two win an overlooked locker and uncover a trove of beautiful curiosities, including a stunning wooden carousel horse with gentle eyes and fading paint. But just before Lee leaves the fairground relic at a local repair shop, the sight of a silver samovar awakens her psychic abilities and conjures visions of murder.

Lee prays the intrusive ESP episode was just a glimpse into the past—until her policeman boyfriend reports a dead man outside the shop. Apparently, the unknown victim had been hot on Lee’s trail since the auction. And with the horse found dismantled, it looks like he was up to no good. What’s the story behind the antique equine, and could a strange bubblegum-chewing woman with fiery hair have something to do with it all? Guided by her gift and O’Ryan, her wise tabby cat, Lee’s set on catching the murderer . . . before she’s sent on the darkest ride of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Edinburgh Twilight (Ian Hamilton Mysteries Book 1) *




  








As a new century approaches, Edinburgh is a city divided. The wealthy residents of New Town live in comfort, while Old Town’s cobblestone streets are clotted with criminals, prostitution, and poverty.

Detective Inspector Ian Hamilton is no stranger to Edinburgh’s darkest crimes. Scarred by the mysterious fire that killed his parents, he faces his toughest case yet when a young man is found strangled in Holyrood Park.

With little evidence aside from a strange playing card found on the body, Hamilton engages the help of his aunt, a gifted photographer, and George Pearson, a librarian with a shared interest in the criminal mind. But the body count is rising. As newspapers spin tales of the “Holyrood Strangler,” panic sets in across the city. And with each victim, the murderer is getting closer to Hamilton, the one man who dares to stop him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Palm Beach Taboo (Charlie Crawford Palm Beach Mysteries Book 10)*




  








*OVER 1,200 5-STAR REVIEWS!*

There's a dangerous cult in Palm Beach.

All about philanthropy and altruism, they say. All about sex and money, Crawford and Ott say.
Then there's a brutal stabbing...make that sex and money and MURDER!

Suspects? Well, there's a billionaire heiress, an ex-movie star, a former member of Skull and Bones, a Blackwater psychopath...and the bizarre thing, they're members of the Mensa society!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cold Dish: A Longmire Mystery (Walt Longmire Mysteries Book 1)*




  








*Introducing Wyoming’s Sheriff Walt Longmire in this riveting first Longmire novel from the New York Times bestselling author of Land of Wolves
*
Fans of Ace Atkins, Nevada Barr and Robert B. Parker will love this outstanding first novel, in which _New York Times_ bestselling author Craig Johnson introduces Sheriff Walt Longmire of Wyoming’s Absaroka County. Johnson draws on his deep attachment to the American West to produce a literary mystery of stunning authenticity, and full of memorable characters. After twenty-five years as sheriff of Absaroka County, Walt Longmire’s hopes of finishing out his tenure in peace are dashed when Cody Pritchard is found dead near the Northern Cheyenne Reservation. Two years earlier, Cody has been one of four high school boys given suspended sentences for raping a local Cheyenne girl. Somebody, it would seem, is seeking vengeance, and Longmire might be the only thing standing between the three remaining boys and a Sharps .45-70 rifle.

With lifelong friend Henry Standing Bear, Deputy Victoria Moretti, and a cast of characters both tragic and humorous enough to fill in the vast emptiness of the high plains, Walt Longmire attempts to see that revenge, a dish best served cold, is never served at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Death Without Company: A Longmire Mystery (Walt Longmire Mysteries Book 2) *




  








*Walt investigates a death by poison in this gripping novel from the New York Times bestselling author of Depth of Winter--Death Without Company is the second in the Longmire series
*
Fans of Ace Atkins, Nevada Barr and Robert B. Parker will love Craig Johnson, _New York Times _bestselling author of _Hell Is Empty _and _As the Crow Flies_, who garnered both praise and an enthusiastic readership with his acclaimed debut novel featuring Sheriff Walt Longmire, _The Cold Dish, _the first in the Longmire Mystery Series, the basis for _LONGMIRE_, the hit drama series. Now Johnson takes us back to the rugged landscape of Absaroka County, Wyoming, for _Death Without Company_. When Mari Baroja is found poisoned at the Durant Home for Assisted Living, Sheriff Longmire is drawn into an investigation that reaches fifty years into the mysterious woman’s dramatic Basque past. Aided by his friend Henry Standing Bear, Deputy Victoria Moretti, and newcomer Santiago Saizarbitoria, Sheriff Longmire must connect the specter of the past to the present to find the killer among them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Saturday the Rabbi Went Hungry (The Rabbi Small Mysteries Book 2)*




  








*Rabbi Small returns in this New York Times–bestselling novel to investigate a mysterious death on the Day of Atonement*

The day before Yom Kippur, the synagogue sound system is on the blink, the floral arrangements are in disarray, and a member of Rabbi David Small’s congregation—in the Massachusetts town of Barnard’s Crossing—is terribly concerned with how much a Torah weighs. The rabbi is determined not to let these mundane concerns ruin his day of prayer and contemplation. But the holiest day of the Jewish year is interrupted when a member of the congregation is found dead in his car.

Details emerge that suggest the man may have killed himself, but the rabbi’s wife suspects murder. Which is it? Rabbi Small kicks into high detective gear to find out. His search for the culprit among the small town’s cast of eccentric characters leads to nail-biting suspense in this highly entertaining and engrossing mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder in the Supreme Court (Capital Crimes Book 3) *




  








*Justice must be served when a chief clerk is killed in this mystery by the New York Times–bestselling author.*

When Clarence Sutherland, chief clerk of the Supreme Court, is found dead, Lt. Martin Teller of the DC police and Susanna Pinscher of the Justice Department are pulled together to find the killer.

It turns out that Sutherland had a lot of confidential information on important people, and any one of them could be responsible for his death. But one startling clue seems to implicate the high court itself: Sutherland was found slumped over in the chief justice’s chair. Did the clerk know something that the top judge, and perhaps even the president himself, didn’t want revealed? Teller and Pinscher intend to find out . . .

From the daughter of President Harry Truman, an expert at depicting the details of life inside the beltway, _Murder in the Supreme Court_ provides an intriguing peek into the world of Washington’s powerful justice system.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Irish (Dismas Hardy Book 1)*




  








*THE FIRST NOVEL IN THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING DISMAS HARDY SERIES!
*
In his new life as a bartender at the Little Shamrock, Dismas Hardy is just hoping for a little peace. He’s left both the police force and his law career behind. Unfortunately it’s not as easy to leave behind the memory of a shattering personal loss—but for the time being, he can always take the edge off with a stiff drink and round of darts.

But when the news of Eddie Cochran’s death reaches him, Hardy is propelled back into all the things he was trying to escape. And forced to untangle a web of old secrets and raw passions, for the sake of Eddie’s pregnant widow, Frannie—and for the others whose lives may still be at risk...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Minutes to Kill (Scarlet Falls) *




  








*From Wall Street Journal bestselling author Melinda Leigh.*

After corporate attorney Hannah Barrett tries—and fails—to stop a kidnapping in Vegas, she can’t shake the haunting image of the terrified young girl she couldn’t save. She tells herself that a visit to her hometown in Scarlet Falls could be a welcome distraction. But soon, Hannah realizes the kidnappers have all the info they need to track her every move. And when chilling e-mails about the victim appear in her inbox, it’s frighteningly clear what happened in Vegas has followed her home.

Eight months after a terrible family tragedy, Hannah turns to Detective Brody McNamara once again. Brody is eager to help, though he’s embroiled in the investigation of a brutal murder. But the closer they work together, the stronger their feelings grow…and the more they stand to lose when two seemingly unrelated, but equally deadly, cases collide.

_Minutes to Kill_ is the pulse-racing second novel in bestselling author Melinda Leigh’s Scarlet Falls series.

*Golden Leaf Award Finalist

Killer Nashville Silver Falchion Award Winner*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Killer Triggers *




  








*An Amazon Book Review Pick of Most Anticipated True Crime Books*

The most common triggers for homicide are fear, rage, revenge, money, lust, and, more rarely, sheer madness. This isn’t an exact science, of course. Any given murder can have multiple triggers. Sex and revenge seem to be common partners in crime. Rage, money, and revenge make for a dangerous trifecta of triggers, as well.

This book offers my memories of homicide cases that I investigated or oversaw. In each case, I examine the trigger that led to death. I chose this theme for the book because even though the _why _of a murder case may not be critical in an investigation, it can sometimes lead us to the killer.

And even if we solve a case without knowing the trigger, the _why_ still intrigues us, disrupting our dreams and lingering in our minds, perhaps because each of us fears the demons that lie within our own psyche—the triggers waiting to be pulled.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Sister, the Serial Killer: A Novel*




  








*BOOKER PRIZE NOMINEE • “A taut and darkly funny contemporary noir that moves at lightning speed, it’s the wittiest and most fun murder party you’ve ever been invited to.” —MARIE CLAIRE*

Korede’s sister Ayoola is many things: the favorite child, the beautiful one, possibly sociopathic. And now Ayoola’s third boyfriend in a row is dead, stabbed through the heart with Ayoola’s knife.

Korede’s practicality is the sisters’ saving grace. She knows the best solutions for cleaning blood (bleach, bleach, and more bleach), the best way to move a body (wrap it in sheets like a mummy), and she keeps Ayoola from posting pictures to Instagram when she should be mourning her “missing” boyfriend. Not that she gets any credit.

Korede has long been in love with a kind, handsome doctor at the hospital where she works. She dreams of the day when he will realize that she’s exactly what he needs. But when he asks Korede for Ayoola’s phone number, she must reckon with what her sister has become and how far she’s willing to go to protect her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $4.

*When Duty Whispers Low (The Todd Ingram Series Book 3) *




  








_“Dramatic … convincing historical detail that really distinguishes this [novel] from the competition.” _*—Publisher's Weekly*

The US Navy has won Guadalcanal.

But a brilliant Japanese admiral will stop at nothing to get it back.

He already masterminded the Pearl Harbor attacks. And to seize Guadalcanal, he has a far more devastating plan...one that will call upon every Japanese military asset in the Pacific.

The Allies have top secret technology that has never been used. Its effectiveness is uncertain. But for Lieutenant Commander Todd Ingram, it may be his only hope.

In a desperate battle against an onslaught of Japanese air raids, Todd must fight with everything he has- even if it means turning friends into enemies. If he fails, the US Navy won’t just lose Guadalcanal...it will be crippled forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $4.

*The Neptune Strategy (The Todd Ingram Series Book 4) *




  








_"An undeniably seaworthy tale for military-action buffs...fortunately, Ingram has much of WWII yet to serve." _*—Booklist

Four Japanese bombers dive out of the clouds.

Their target is the USS Maxwell.*

As the ship is rocked by massive explosions, Commander Todd Ingram is thrown overboard...where he watches in horror as his embattled ship leaves him behind.

Clinging to a floating piece of lifeboat in rough seas, he barely survives the night. A submarine surfaces nearby, and his joy turns to horror when he recognizes it as a Japanese U-boat.

Todd’s troubles have just begun—but so has the race to save him.

As the US Navy launches a classified rescue mission, Todd is captive aboard the enemy submarine as it dodges depth charges and Allied ships. A deadly game of cat-and-mouse unfolds, and its outcome may affect the balance of power in a war that threatens to consume them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $4.

*Dead Man Launch (The Todd Ingram Series Book 6) *




  








_“John J. Gobbell is the John Le Carré of Naval thrillers.”_ *—John Lehman, Former Secretary of the Navy

The year is 1968, and global upheaval is the norm.*

As the war rages in Southeast Asia, a US traitor sells top-secret codes to the Soviet Union.

Then a Soviet submarine disappears in the North Pacific...and as the Russians mobilize to find it, a US nuclear submarine goes missing as well.

Vice Admiral Todd Ingram is caught in the morass—and so is his son, Navy Lieutenant Jerry Ingram.

Both men are thrust into a web of alliances and betrayal in search of answers...and a truth that could save the world from a major disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Power Move (Alexander King Book 4)*




  








*Sometimes an operator has to make his own moves. No matter how deadly they may be.*

★★★★★ "King sits alongside Rapp, Reacher, and Harvath as my favorite action-thriller heroes."

Alexander King has moved his team out on its own, and the first order of business will be to deal with a secret from one of its member's past. A past that Sam Harrison thought had long been buried.

Clues are hidden in locations only Sam and one other person know about, and they lead King and the team into the most deadly mission of their storied career.

*If you couldn't put down Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan, Brad Thor's Scot Harvath, or David Baldacci's Will Robie, fans of Bradley Wright believe you won't be able to put down the addictive Alexander King.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Last Target Standing: A David Rivers Thriller (Shadow Strike Book 2)*




  








*THE SECOND INSTALLMENT OF THE RIVETING NEW THRILLER SERIES BY FORMER GREEN BERET AND USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR JASON KASPER*

_"David Rivers is back with a vengeance...and the stakes have never been higher..." _*—Steven Konkoly, USA Today Bestselling Author of the Ryan Decker Series*

After the largest terrorist attack in US history is narrowly foiled, the sole enemy survivor has only one name to provide his interrogators: Ghulam Samedi, a fugitive hiding in the rugged mountains of China’s Xinjiang Province.

As part of the CIA’s newly-minted targeted killing program, David Rivers and his team are tasked with assassinating Samedi.

But once they are inside China, there will be no backup, no air support, and no escape—only a handful of local assets with dubious motivations. The location is known for its opium smugglers, violent separatist movement, and heavy deployment of Chinese secret police.

Which is exactly why Rivers’ team of former mercenaries was assembled for this covert operation. They are unilateral, unattributable, and if things go wrong, utterly expendable.

As Rivers embarks on his most challenging mission yet, he will stop at nothing to hunt down Samedi…the last target standing between him and a sinister conspiracy with global implications.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The King's Deception (with bonus novella The Tudor Plot): A Novel (Cotton Malone Book 8 ) *




  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • This Cotton Malone adventure blends gripping contemporary political intrigue, Tudor treachery, and high-octane thrills into one riveting novel of suspense.*

Cotton Malone and his fifteen-year-old son, Gary, are headed to Europe. As a favor to his former boss at the Justice Department, Malone agrees to escort a teenage fugitive back to England. But after he is greeted at gunpoint in London, both the fugitive and Gary disappear, and Malone learns that he’s stumbled into a high-stakes diplomatic showdown—an international incident fueled by geopolitical gamesmanship and shocking Tudor secrets.

At its heart is the Libyan terrorist convicted of bombing Pan Am Flight 103, who is set to be released by Scottish authorities for “humanitarian reasons.” An outraged American government objects, but nothing can persuade the British to intervene.

Except, perhaps, Operation King’s Deception.

Run by the CIA, the operation aims to solve a centuries-old mystery, one that could rock Great Britain to its royal foundations.

Blake Antrim, the CIA operative in charge of King’s Deception, is hunting for the spark that could rekindle a most dangerous fire, the one thing that every Irish national has sought for generations: a legal reason why the English must leave Northern Ireland. The answer is a long-buried secret that calls into question the legitimacy of the entire forty-five-year reign of Elizabeth I, the last Tudor monarch, who completed the conquest of Ireland and seized much of its land. But Antrim also has a more personal agenda, a twisted game of revenge in which Gary is a pawn. With assassins, traitors, spies, and dangerous disciples of a secret society closing in, Malone is caught in a lethal bind. To save Gary he must play one treacherous player against another—and only by uncovering the incredible truth can he hope to prevent the shattering consequences of the King’s Deception.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Tyranny of Merit: What's Become of the Common Good?*




  








*A Times Literary Supplement’s Book of the Year 2020
A New Statesman's Best Book of 2020
A Bloomberg's Best Book of 2020
A Guardian Best Book About Ideas of 2020

The world-renowned philosopher and author of the bestselling Justice explores the central question of our time: What has become of the common good?*
These are dangerous times for democracy. We live in an age of winners and losers, where the odds are stacked in favor of the already fortunate. Stalled social mobility and entrenched inequality give the lie to the American credo that "you can make it if you try". The consequence is a brew of anger and frustration that has fueled populist protest and extreme polarization, and led to deep distrust of both government and our fellow citizens--leaving us morally unprepared to face the profound challenges of our time.

World-renowned philosopher Michael J. Sandel argues that to overcome the crises that are upending our world, we must rethink the attitudes toward success and failure that have accompanied globalization and rising inequality. Sandel shows the hubris a meritocracy generates among the winners and the harsh judgement it imposes on those left behind, and traces the dire consequences across a wide swath of American life. He offers an alternative way of thinking about success--more attentive to the role of luck in human affairs, more conducive to an ethic of humility and solidarity, and more affirming of the dignity of work. _The Tyranny of Merit_ points us toward a hopeful vision of a new politics of the common good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Winter: The Scientists, Adventurers, Journeymen, and Mavericks Trying to Save the World*




  








*One man’s “curiously thrilling joyride” of travelogue, history, and climatology, across a planet on the brink of cataclysmic transformation (Donovan Hohn).*

As the planet warms, winter is shrinking. In the last fifty years, the Northern Hemisphere lost a million square miles of spring snowpack and in the US alone, snow cover has been reduced by 15-30%. On average, winter has shrunk by a month in most northern latitudes.

In this deeply researched, beautifully written, and adventure-filled book, journalist Porter Fox travels along the edge of the Northern Hemisphere's snow line to track the scope of this drastic change, and how it will literally change everything—from rapid sea level rise, to fresh water scarcity for two billion people, to massive greenhouse gas emissions from thawing permafrost, and a half dozen climate tipping points that could very well spell the end of our world.

This original research is animated by four harrowing and illuminating journeys—each grounded by interviews with idiosyncratic, charismatic experts in their respective fields and Fox's own narrative of growing up on a remote island in Northern Maine.

Timely, atmospheric, and expertly investigated, _The Last Winter_ will showcase a shocking and unexpected casualty of climate change—that may well set off its own unstoppable warming cycle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The XX Brain: The Groundbreaking Science Empowering Women to Maximize Cognitive Health and Prevent Alzheimer's Disease *




  








*The instant New York Times bestseller!

"In The XX Brain, Lisa meticulously guides us in the ways we can both nourish and protect ourselves, body and mind, to ensure our brains remain resilient throughout our lives."
--from the foreword by Maria Shriver

The first book to address cognitive enhancement and Alzheimer's prevention specifically in women--and to frame brain health as an essential component of Women's Health.*

In this revolutionary book, Dr. Lisa Mosconi, director of the Women's Brain Initiative at Weill Cornell Medical College, provides women with the first plan to address the unique risks of the female brain.

Until now, medical research has focused on "bikini medicine," assuming that women are essentially men with breasts and tubes. Yet women are far more likely than men to suffer from anxiety, depression, migraines, brain injuries, and strokes. They are also twice as likely to end their lives suffering from Alzheimer's disease, even when their longer lifespans are taken into account. But in the past, the female brain has received astonishingly little attention and was rarely studied by medical researchers-- resulting in a wealth of misinformation about women's health.

_The XX Brain_ confronts this crisis by revealing how the two powerful X chromosomes that distinguish women from men impact the brain first and foremost and by focusing on a key brain-protective hormone: estrogen.

Taking on all aspects of women's health, including brain fog, memory lapses, depression, stress, insomnia, hormonal imbalances, and the increased risk of dementia, Dr. Mosconi introduces cutting-edge, evidence-based approaches to protecting the female brain, including a specific diet proven to work for women, strategies to reduce stress, and useful tips for restorative sleep. She also examines the controversy about soy and hormonal replacement therapy, takes on the perils of environmental toxins, and examines the role of our microbiome. Perhaps best of all, she makes clear that it is never too late to take care of yourself.

_The XX Brain_ is a rallying cry for women to have full access to information regarding what is going on in their brains and bodies as well as a roadmap for the path to optimal, lifelong brain health.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dream of Enlightenment: The Rise of Modern Philosophy *




  








*One of Slate’s 10 Best Books of the Year


Anthony Gottlieb’s landmark The Dream of Reason and its sequel challenge Bertrand Russell’s classic as the definitive history of Western philosophy.*


Western philosophy is now two and a half millennia old, but much of it came in just two staccato bursts, each lasting only about 150 years. In his landmark survey of Western philosophy from the Greeks to the Renaissance, _The Dream of Reason_, Anthony Gottlieb documented the first burst, which came in the Athens of Socrates, Plato, and Aristotle. Now, in his sequel, _The Dream of Enlightenment_, Gottlieb expertly navigates a second great explosion of thought, taking us to northern Europe in the wake of its wars of religion and the rise of Galilean science. In a relatively short period—from the early 1640s to the eve of the French Revolution—Descartes, Hobbes, Spinoza, Locke, Leibniz, and Hume all made their mark. _The Dream of Enlightenment_ tells their story and that of the birth of modern philosophy.

As Gottlieb explains, all these men were amateurs: none had much to do with any university. They tried to fathom the implications of the new science and of religious upheaval, which led them to question traditional teachings and attitudes. What does the advance of science entail for our understanding of ourselves and for our ideas of God? How should a government deal with religious diversity—and what, actually, is government for? Such questions remain our questions, which is why Descartes, Hobbes, and the others are still pondered today.

Yet it is because we still want to hear them that we can easily get these philosophers wrong. It is tempting to think they speak our language and live in our world; but to understand them properly, we must step back into their shoes. Gottlieb puts readers in the minds of these frequently misinterpreted figures, elucidating the history of their times and the development of scientific ideas while engagingly explaining their arguments and assessing their legacy in lively prose.

With chapters focusing on Descartes, Hobbes, Spinoza, Locke, Pierre Bayle, Leibniz, Hume, Rousseau, and Voltaire—and many walk-on parts—_The Dream of Enlightenment_ creates a sweeping account of what the Enlightenment amounted to, and why we are still in its debt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Immortal Irishman: The Irish Revolutionary Who Became an American Hero *




  








*In the New York Times bestseller The Immortal Irishman, Pulitzer Prize-winning author Timothy Egan illuminates the dawn of the great Irish American story, with all its twists and triumphs, through the life of one heroic man.*

A dashing young orator during the Great Hunger of the 1840s, Thomas Francis Meagher led a failed uprising against British rule, for which he was banished to a Tasmanian prison colony for life. But two years later he was “back from the dead” and in New York, instantly the most famous Irishman in America. Meagher’s rebirth included his leading the newly formed Irish Brigade in many of the fiercest battles of the Civil War. Afterward, he tried to build a new Ireland in the wild west of Montana — a quixotic adventure that ended in the great mystery of his disappearance, which Egan resolves convincingly at last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Three-Cornered War: The Union, the Confederacy, and Native Peoples in the Fight for the West *




  







*Finalist for the Pulitzer Prize in History

A dramatic, riveting, and “fresh look at a region typically obscured in accounts of the Civil War. American history buffs will relish this entertaining and eye-opening portrait” (Publishers Weekly).*

Megan Kate Nelson “expands our understanding of how the Civil War affected Indigenous peoples and helped to shape the nation” (_Library Journal_, starred review), reframing the era as one of national conflict—involving not just the North and South, but also the West.

Against the backdrop of this larger series of battles, Nelson introduces nine individuals: John R. Baylor, a Texas legislator who established the Confederate Territory of Arizona; Louisa Hawkins Canby, a Union Army wife who nursed Confederate soldiers back to health in Santa Fe; James Carleton, a professional soldier who engineered campaigns against Navajos and Apaches; Kit Carson, a famous frontiersman who led a regiment of volunteers against the Texans, Navajos, Kiowas, and Comanches; Juanita, a Navajo weaver who resisted Union campaigns against her people; Bill Davidson, a soldier who fought in all of the Confederacy’s major battles in New Mexico; Alonzo Ickis, an Iowa-born gold miner who fought on the side of the Union; John Clark, a friend of Abraham Lincoln’s who embraced the Republican vision for the West as New Mexico’s surveyor-general; and Mangas Coloradas, a revered Chiricahua Apache chief who worked to expand Apache territory in Arizona.

As we learn how these nine charismatic individuals fought for self-determination and control of the region, we also see the importance of individual actions in the midst of a larger military conflict. Based on letters and diaries, military records and oral histories, and photographs and maps from the time, “this history of invasions, battles, and forced migration shapes the United States to this day—and has never been told so well” (Pulitzer Prize–winning author T.J. Stiles).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*History of the Twentieth Century*




  








*A chronological compilation of twentieth-century world events in one volume—from the acclaimed historian and biographer of Winston S. Churchill.*

The twentieth century has been one of the most unique in human history. It has seen the rise of some of humanity’s most important advances to date, as well as many of its most violent and terrifying wars. This is a condensed version of renowned historian Martin Gilbert’s masterful examination of the century’s history, offering the highlights of a three-volume work that covers more than three thousand pages.

From the invention of aviation to the rise of the Internet, and from events and cataclysmic changes in Europe to those in Asia, Africa, and North America, Martin examines art, literature, war, religion, life and death, and celebration and renewal across the globe, and throughout this turbulent and astonishing century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Behemoth: A History of the Factory and the Making of the Modern World*




  








*"Freeman’s rich and ambitious Behemoth depicts a world in retreat that still looms large in the national imagination.…More than an economic history, or a chronicle of architectural feats and labor movements." —Jennifer Szalai, New York Times*


In an accessible and timely work of scholarship, celebrated historian Joshua B. Freeman tells the story of the factory and examines how it has reflected both our dreams and our nightmares of industrialization and social change. He whisks readers from the early textile mills that powered the Industrial Revolution to the factory towns of New England to today’s behemoths making sneakers, toys, and cellphones in China and Vietnam. _Behemoth_ offers a piercing perspective on how factories have shaped our societies and the challenges we face now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Second World War: Dunkirk and the Fall of France (Campaign Chronicles)*




  







For sixty years the dramatic story of the Dunkirk evacuation and the defeat of France—the story of the German conquest of northwest Europe—has been the focus of historical study and dispute, yet myths and misconceptions about this extraordinary event persist. The ruthless efficiency of the German assault, the 'miracle' of Dunkirk, the feeble French defense—these still common assumptions are questioned in Geoffrey Stewart's highly readable and concise account of the campaign. The German victory was not inevitable


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*American Caesar: Douglas MacArthur 1880 - 1964 *




  








*The bestselling classic that indelibly captures the life and times of one of the most brilliant and controversial military figures of the twentieth century.

"Electric...Tense with the feeling that this is the authentic MacArthur...Splendid reading." -- New York Times*

Inspiring, outrageous... A thundering paradox of a man. Douglas MacArthur, one of only five men in history to have achieved the rank of General of the United States Army. He served in World Wars I, II, and the Korean War, and is famous for stating that "in war, there is no substitute for victory."

_American Caesar_ examines the exemplary army career, the stunning successes (and lapses) on the battlefield, and the turbulent private life of the soldier-hero whose mystery and appeal created a uniquely American legend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Night of the Assassins: The Untold Story of Hitler's Plot to Kill FDR, Churchill, and Stalin *




  








*"A truly thrilling expose of the previously unknown Nazi assassination plot that could have changed history." — Edward Jay Epstein, New York Times bestselling author of The Assassination Chronicles

The New York Times bestselling author returns with a tale as riveting and suspenseful as any thriller: the true story of the Nazi plot to kill the leaders of the United States, Great Britain, and the U.S.S.R. during World War II.*

The mission: to kill the three most important and heavily guarded men in the world.
The assassins: a specially trained team headed by the killer known as The Most Dangerous Man in Europe.
The stakes: nothing less than the future of the Western world.

The year is 1943 and the three Allied leaders—Franklin D. Roosevelt, Winston Churchill, and Joseph Stalin—are meeting for the first time at a top-secret conference in Tehran. But the Nazis have learned about the meeting and Hitler sees it as his last chance to turn the tide. Although the war is undoubtedly lost, the Germans believe that perhaps a new set of Allied leaders might be willing to make a more reasonable peace in its aftermath. And so a plan is devised—code name Operation Long Jump—to assassinate FDR, Churchill, and Stalin.

Immediately, a highly trained, hand-picked team of Nazi commandos is assembled, trained, armed with special weapons, and parachuted into Iran. They have six days to complete the daring assignment before the statesmen will return home. With no margin for error and little time to spare, Mike Reilly, the head of FDR’s Secret Service detail—a man from a Montana silver mining town who describes himself as “an Irish cop with more muscle than brains”—must overcome his suspicions and instincts to work with a Soviet agent from the NKVD (the precursor to the KGB) to save the three most powerful men in the world.

Filled with eight pages of black-and-white photographs, _Night of the Assassins_ is a suspenseful true-life tale about an impossible mission, a ticking clock, and one man who stepped up to the challenge and prevented a world catastrophe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Admirals: Nimitz, Halsey, Leahy, and King--The Five-Star Admirals Who Won the War at Sea *




  








*How history's only five-star admirals triumphed in World War II and made the United States the world's dominant sea power.*

Only four men in American history have been promoted to the five-star rank of Admiral of the Fleet: William Leahy, Ernest King, Chester Nimitz, and William Halsey. These four men were the best and the brightest the navy produced, and together they led the U.S. navy to victory in World War II, establishing the United States as the world's greatest fleet.

In _The Admirals_, award-winning historian Walter R. Borneman tells their story in full detail for the first time. Drawing upon journals, ship logs, and other primary sources, he brings an incredible historical moment to life, showing us how the four admirals revolutionized naval warfare forever with submarines and aircraft carriers, and how these men -- who were both friends and rivals -- worked together to ensure that the Axis fleets lay destroyed on the ocean floor at the end of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Battle for Hell's Island: How a Small Band of Carrier Dive-Bombers Helped Save Guadalcanal *




  








*“Stephen L. Moore offers what will soon be ranked a major military classic... A major, first-rate, authoritative contribution to the literature of WWII.”—Leatherneck 

From the author of Pacific Payback comes the gripping true story of the Cactus Air Force and how this rugged crew of Dive-Bombers helped save Guadalcanal and won the war.*

November 1942: Japanese and American forces have been fighting for control of Guadalcanal, a small but pivotal island in Japan’s expansion through the South Pacific. Both sides have endured months of grueling battle under the worst circumstances: hellish jungles, meager rations, and tropical diseases, which have taken a severe mental and physical toll on the combatants. The Japanese call Guadalcanal _Jigoku no Jima_—Hell's Island.

Amid a seeming stalemate, a small group of U.S. Navy dive bombers are called upon to help determine the island's fate. The men have until recently been serving in their respective squadrons aboard the USS _Lexington_ and the USS _Yorktown_, fighting in the thick of the Pacific War's aerial battles. Their skills have been honed to a fine edge, even as injury and death inexorably have depleted their ranks. When their carriers are lost, many of the men end up on the USS _Enterprise_. Battle damage to that carrier then forces them from their home at sea to operating from Henderson Field, a small dirt-and-gravel airstrip on Guadalcanal.

With some Marine and Army Air Force planes, they help form the Cactus Air Force, a motley assemblage of fliers tasked with holding the line while making dangerous flights from their jungle airfield. Pounded by daily Japanese air assaults, nightly warship bombardments, and sniper attacks from the jungle, pilots and gunners rarely last more than a few weeks before succumbing to tropical ailments, injury, exhaustion, and death. But when the Japanese launch a final offensive to take the island once and for all, these dive-bomber jocks answer the call of duty—and try to perform miracles in turning back an enemy warship armada, a host of fighter planes, and a convoy of troop transports.

A remarkable story of grit, guts, and heroism, _The Battle for Hell's Island_ reveals how command of the South Pacific, and the outcome of the Pacific War, depended on control of a single dirt airstrip—and the small group of battle-weary aviators sent to protect it with their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Commandos & Rangers: D-Day Operations *




  







In the dark days of 1940, Prime Minister Winston Churchill showed his belief in ultimate victory by ordering the raising of the elite Commandos to break the intolerable shackles of defeat. Having proved their worth in numerous raids and operations in the Mediterranean they and their American counterparts, the Rangers, were automatic choices for the most demanding and vital missions of the D-Day Landings in June 1944. These included the capture of key ports, enemy coastal defences and the securing of vulnerable open flanks. rnrnThe tasks allotted to the Rangers included the seizure of Pointe du Hoc while No 4 Commando took the port of Ouisterham and 47 Royal Marine Commando that of Port-en-Bessin. These daring actions and many others are vividly described in this superb book written by a highly experienced battlefield tour expert and the author of many acclaimed guide books. Indeed each chapter concludes with invaluable tour notes for those who wish to visit these historic sites. rnrnIt was only thanks to thorough planning, specialist training, inspiring leadership and, above all, the courage of the men involved that these missions were successfully achieved but at great cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Goodbye, Darkness: A Memoir of the Pacific War *




  








*This emotional and honest novel recounts a young man's experiences during World War II and digs deep into what he and his fellow soldiers lived through during those dark times.*

The nightmares began for William Manchester 23 years after WW II. In his dreams he lived with the recurring image of a battle-weary youth (himself), "angrily demanding to know what had happened to the three decades since he had laid down his arms." To find out, Manchester visited those places in the Pacific where as a young Marine he fought the Japanese, and in this book examines his experiences in the line with his fellow soldiers (his "brothers"). He gives us an honest and unabashedly emotional account of his part in the war in the Pacific. "The most moving memoir of combat on WW II that I have ever read. A testimony to the fortitude of man...a gripping, haunting, book." --William L. Shirer


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Killing the SS: The Hunt for the Worst War Criminals in History (Bill O'Reilly's Killing Series) *




  








*The Instant #1 New York Times Bestseller (October 201

Confronting Nazi evil is the subject of the next installment in the mega-bestselling Killing series*

As the true horrors of the Third Reich began to be exposed immediately after World War II, the Nazi war criminals who committed genocide went on the run. A few were swiftly caught, including the notorious SS leader, Heinrich Himmler. Others, however, evaded capture through a sophisticated Nazi organization designed to hide them. Among those war criminals were Josef Mengele, the “Angel of Death” who performed hideous medical experiments at Auschwitz; Martin Bormann, Hitler’s brutal personal secretary; Klaus Barbie, the cruel "Butcher of Lyon"; and perhaps the most awful Nazi of all: Adolf Eichmann.

_Killing the SS_ is the epic saga of the espionage and daring waged by self-styled "Nazi hunters." This determined and disparate group included a French husband and wife team, an American lawyer who served in the army on D-Day, a German prosecutor who had signed an oath to the Nazi Party, Israeli Mossad agents, and a death camp survivor. Over decades, these men and women scoured the world, tracking down the SS fugitives and bringing them to justice, which often meant death.

Written in the fast-paced style of the _Killing_ series, _Killing the SS_ will educate and stun the reader.

The final chapter is truly shocking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Hunter Killers: The Extraordinary Story of the First Wild Weasels, the Band of Maverick Aviators Who Flew the Most Dangerous Missions of the Vietnam War *




  








At the height of the Cold War, America's most elite aviators bravely volunteered for a covert program aimed at eliminating an impossible new threat. Half never returned. All became legends. From _New York Times_ bestselling author Dan Hampton comes one of the most extraordinary untold stories of aviation history.

Vietnam, 1965: On July 24 a USAF F-4 Phantom jet was suddenly blown from the sky by a mysterious and lethal weapon—a Soviet SA-2 surface-to-air missile (SAM), launched by Russian "advisors" to North Vietnam. Three days later, six F-105 Thunderchiefs were brought down trying to avenge the Phantom. More tragic losses followed, establishing the enemy's SAMs as the deadliest anti-aircraft threat in history and dramatically turning the tables of Cold War air superiority in favor of Soviet technology.

Stunned and desperately searching for answers, the Pentagon ordered a top secret program called Wild Weasel I to counter the SAM problem—_fast_. So it came to be that a small group of maverick fighter pilots and Electronic Warfare Officers volunteered to fly behind enemy lines and into the teeth of the threat. To most it seemed a suicide mission—but they beat the door down to join. Those who survived the 50 percent casualty rate would revolutionize warfare forever.

"You gotta be sh*#@ing me!" This immortal phrase was uttered by Captain Jack Donovan when the Wild Weasel concept was first explained to him. "You want me to fly in the back of a little tiny fighter aircraft with a crazy fighter pilot who thinks he's invincible, home in on a SAM site in North Vietnam, and shoot it before it shoots me?"

Based on unprecedented firsthand interviews with Wild Weasel veterans and previously unseen personal papers and declassified documents from both sides of the conflict, as well as Dan Hampton's own experience as a highly decorated F-16 Wild Weasel pilot, _The Hunter Killers_ is a gripping, cockpit-level chronicle of the first-generation Weasels, the remarkable band of aviators who faced head-on the advanced Soviet missile technology that was decimating fellow American pilots over the skies of Vietnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Men Who Stare at Goats *




  








*Bizarre military history: In 1979, a crack commando unit was established by the most gifted minds within the U.*S. Army. Defying all known laws of physics and accepted military practice, they believed that a soldier could adopt the cloak of invisibility, pass cleanly through walls, and—perhaps most chillingly—kill goats just by staring at them. They were the First Earth Battalion, entrusted with defending America from all known adversaries. And they really weren’t joking. What’s more, they’re back—and they’re fighting the War on Terror.

An uproarious exploration of American military paranoia: With investigations ranging from the mysterious “Goat Lab,” to Uri Geller’s covert psychic work with the CIA, to the increasingly bizarre role played by a succession of U.S. presidents, this might just be the funniest, most unsettling book you will ever read—if only because it is all true and is still happening today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*We Are Soldiers Still: A Journey Back to the Battlefields of Vietnam *




  








*“Powerful. . . . A candid, highly informative, and heartfelt tale of forgiveness between former fierce enemies in the Vietnam War.” –St. Petersburg Times*

The #1 _New York Times_ bestseller _We Were Soldiers Once . . . and Young_ brought to life one of the most pivotal and heartbreaking battles of the Vietnam War. In this powerful sequel, Lt. Gen Harold G. Moore and Joseph L. Galloway bring us up to date on the cadre of soldiers introduced in their first memoir.

Returning to Vietnam’s Ia Drang Valley more than four decades after the battle, Moore and Galloway renew their relationships with ten American veterans of the fabled conflict—and with former adversaries—exploring how the war changed them all, as well as their two countries. _We Are Soldiers Still_ is an emotional journey back to hallowed ground, putting a human face on warfare as the authors reflect on war’s devastating cost. The book includes an Introduction by Gen H. Norman Schwarzkopf.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/01/22.

Currently $3.

*In the Shadows of the American Century: The Rise and Decline of US Global Power (Dispatch Books) *




  








*The award-winning historian delivers a “brilliant and deeply informed” analysis of American power from the Spanish-American War to the Trump Administration (New York Journal of Books).*

In this sweeping and incisive history of US foreign relations, historian Alfred McCoy explores America’s rise as a world power from the 1890s through the Cold War, and its bid to extend its hegemony deep into the twenty-first century. Since American dominance reached its apex at the close of the Cold War, the nation has met new challenges that it is increasingly unequipped to handle.

From the disastrous invasion of Iraq to the failure of the Trans-Pacific Partnership, fracturing military alliances, and the blundering nationalism of Donald Trump, McCoy traces US decline in the face of rising powers such as China. He also offers a critique of America’s attempt to maintain its position through cyberwar, covert intervention, client elites, psychological torture, and worldwide surveillance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/02/22.

Currently $1.

*Relics of Utopia (Starship Gilead Book 1) *




  








*The war for the future began in the past...*

Windham Manthus is the captain of the Starship _Gilead_, the most powerful vessel in the sector. He’s battled space pirates and territorial warlords in order to protect his people and his ship. His reputation as a laudable commander has spread across the galaxy, but rumors have begun that he’s losing his edge.

When a sect of fanatical cultists murder an entire colony in order to resurrect an ancient alien god, Windham’s skill is put to the test. He and his crew must battle an armada of enemy gunships and hostile space marines in order to protect _Gilead _and save the galaxy from total destruction.

Faced with a seemingly unwinnable battle, Windham must see how far he’s willing to go to protect his ship. Will he make a deal with his enemy? Is he willing to sacrifice his own daughter?

*Don’t miss this epic new series. Starship Gilead is a space opera that’s perfect for fans of Star Trek, Battlestar Galactica, and Warhammer 40,000.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Here We Go Again: My Life In Television *




  








*A memoir of Betty White's first five decades on television—as irreverent and irresistible as the beloved actress herself—filled “with inspiring cheerfulness” (The New York Times).*

Betty White first appeared on television in 1949 and went on to have one of the most amazing careers in TV history, starring in shows such as _The Mary Tyler Moore Show _and _The Golden Girls, _among many others. She was one of the hardest-working actresses of any era, and her sense of humor and perennial optimism carried her through decades of industry changes and delighted millions of fans.

_Here We Go Again _is a behind-the-scenes look at Betty’s career from her start on radio to her first show, _Hollywood on Television, _to several iterations of _The Betty White Show _and much, much more. Packed with wonderful anecdotes about famous personalities and friendships, stories of Betty’s off-screen life, and the comedienne’s trademark humor, this deliciously entertaining book will give readers an entrée into Betty’s fascinating life, confirming yet again why this funny lady was one of the most memorable and beloved actresses of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Avenue of Mysteries *




  








*John Irving returns to the themes that established him as one of our most admired and beloved authors in this absorbing novel of fate and memory.*

In _Avenue of Mysteries_, Juan Diego—a fourteen-year-old boy, who was born and grew up in Mexico—has a thirteen-year-old sister. Her name is Lupe, and she thinks she sees what’s coming—specifically, her own future and her brother’s. Lupe is a mind reader; she doesn’t know what everyone is thinking, but she knows what most people are thinking. Regarding what _has_ happened, as opposed to what _will,_ Lupe is usually right about the past; without your telling her, she knows all the worst things that have happened to you.

Lupe doesn’t know the future as accurately. But consider what a terrible burden it is, if you believe you know the future—especially your own future, or, even worse, the future of someone you love. What might a thirteen-year-old girl be driven to do, if she thought she could change the future?

As an older man, Juan Diego will take a trip to the Philippines, but what travels with him are his dreams and memories; he is most alive in his childhood and early adolescence in Mexico. As we grow older—most of all, in what we remember and what we dream—we live in the past. Sometimes, we live more vividly in the past than in the present.

_Avenue of Mysteries _is the story of what happens to Juan Diego in the Philippines, where what happened to him in the past—in Mexico—collides with his future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Shuggie Bain: A Novel (Booker Prize Winner) *




  








*WINNER OF THE BOOKER PRIZE
NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
FINALIST FOR THE NATIONAL BOOK AWARD


A stunning debut novel by a masterful writer telling the heartwrenching story of a young boy and his alcoholic mother, whose love is only matched by her pride.*

_Shuggie Bain_ is the unforgettable story of young Hugh “Shuggie” Bain, a sweet and lonely boy who spends his 1980s childhood in run-down public housing in Glasgow, Scotland. Thatcher’s policies have put husbands and sons out of work, and the city’s notorious drugs epidemic is waiting in the wings.

Shuggie’s mother Agnes walks a wayward path: she is Shuggie’s guiding light but a burden for him and his siblings. She dreams of a house with its own front door while she flicks through the pages of the Freemans catalogue, ordering a little happiness on credit, anything to brighten up her grey life. Married to a philandering taxi-driver husband, Agnes keeps her pride by looking good—her beehive, make-up, and pearly-white false teeth offer a glamorous image of a Glaswegian Elizabeth Taylor. But under the surface, Agnes finds increasing solace in drink, and she drains away the lion’s share of each week’s benefits—all the family has to live on—on cans of extra-strong lager hidden in handbags and poured into tea mugs. Agnes’s older children find their own ways to get a safe distance from their mother, abandoning Shuggie to care for her as she swings between alcoholic binges and sobriety. Shuggie is meanwhile struggling to somehow become the normal boy he desperately longs to be, but everyone has realized that he is “no right,” a boy with a secret that all but him can see. Agnes is supportive of her son, but her addiction has the power to eclipse everyone close to her—even her beloved Shuggie.

A heartbreaking story of addiction, sexuality, and love, _Shuggie Bain_ is an epic portrayal of a working-class family that is rarely seen in fiction. Recalling the work of Édouard Louis, Alan Hollinghurst, Frank McCourt, and Hanya Yanagihara, it is a blistering debut by a brilliant novelist who has a powerful and important story to tell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Pilgrim of Hate (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael) *




  








*A monk must find a killer among a flood of religious pilgrims in this medieval mystery by the Edgar Award–winning author: “A series like no other” (TheSan Diego Union-Tribune).*

In the year of our Lord 1141, civil war over England’s throne leaves a legacy of violence—and the murder of a knight dear to Brother Cadfael. And with gentle bud-strewn May, a flood of pilgrims comes to the celebration of Saint Winifred at the Abbey of Saint Peter and Saint Paul, carrying with it many strange souls—and perhaps the knight’s killer.

Brother Cadfael’s shrewd eyes see all: the prosperous merchant who rings false, an angelic lame boy, his beautiful dowerless sister, and two wealthy penitents. In the name of justice Cadfael decides to uncover the strange and twisted tale that accompanies these travelers. Instead he unearths a quest for vengeance, witnesses a miracle, and finds himself on a razor’s edge between death and the absolution of love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Lesson in Murder: A totally unputdownable historical cozy mystery (A Lady Eleanor Swift Mystery Book 7) *




  








*When Lady Swift is invited to her old school, she walks through familiar classrooms, finds her favourite books in the library… and surely that’s not a body? Time for a lesson in murder!

Autumn, 1921*. *Lady Eleanor Swift* is invited to her old school, St Mary’s, as a guest speaker. Her favourite teacher, *Mrs Wadsworth*, has asked that Eleanor talk about her intrepid travels around the globe – travelling the Silk Road by bicycle, crossing the Himalayas and even befriending the Maharaja of India. But in the circumstances, perhaps it would have been a good idea to talk about her career as a daring detective…

Because no sooner has Eleanor brushed up on her times tables then she is greeted by terrible news: *Mrs Wadsworth has been murdered*. Eleanor is utterly devastated but she owes it to her dearest teacher to find out who killed her and why. So, alongside Gladstone the bulldog, it’s best paw forward to track down a villain.

But when the art teacher is also found dead, Eleanor is sure someone is trying to do away with the people who taught her everything. As Eleanor delves into possible motives, she discovers a clue in the most unlikely place: her mother’s old school diary. Does the route to the murderer lie within a secret passageway her mother uncovered? *Can Eleanor nail the culprit in time or is the killer coming for her next?

A totally gripping and glamorous 1920s cozy! Fans of Agatha Christie, T.E. Kinsey and Rhys Bowen are in for a treat.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death and Judgment (Commissario Brunetti Book 4) *




  








*Venice’s Commissario Brunetti takes on his “most difficult and politically sensitive case to date” in the gripping New York Times–bestselling series (Booklist).*

In _Death and Judgment_, a truck crashes and spills its dangerous cargo on a treacherous road in the Italian Dolomite mountains. Meanwhile, in Santa Lucia, a prominent international lawyer is found dead aboard an intercity train. Suspecting a connection between the two tragedies, Brunetti digs deep for an answer, stumbling upon a seedy Venetian bar that holds the key to a crime network that reaches far beyond the laguna. But it will take another violent death in Venice before Brunetti and his colleagues begin to understand what is really going on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*At Wits' End: A Doyle Cozy Mystery (A Wits' End Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








*Men in Black. Conspiracy-crazed old ladies. Can a clueless innkeeper catch a killer … and stick to her carefully crafted schedule?*

When control-freak Susan Witsend inherits her grandmother’s UFO-themed B&B, she’s ready to put her organizational skills to the test. She knows she can make the B&B work, even if there is a faux-UFO in the roof. After all, what’s not to love about a Victorian nestled in the high Sierra foothills?

None of her carefully crafted policies and procedures, however, can prepare her for a corpse in room seven – the body of her small-town sheriff’s ex-husband. Good thing Susan has her own plans to solve the crime.

But is there a government conspiracy afoot? Or is the murder a simple case of small-town vengeance?

Susan must keep all her wits about her. Because the killer isn’t finished, and if she isn’t careful, her fate may be written in the stars…

Beam up this hilarious cozy mystery today!

Breakfast recipes in the back of the book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Woman from Planet X: A Hilarious Cozy Mystery (A Wits' End Cozy Mystery Book 6) *




  








All Susan wants is some well-deserved R&R in small town Nowhere, Nevada, home to the world’s biggest collection of the world’s biggest things. But when she discovers a murdered mystery knitter who’s been planting her creations around town, Susan, her boyfriend Arsen, and her dog Bailey are on the case.

These wacky amateur detectives will have to untangle this big mystery and fast. Because big trouble is on their tail. And if they don’t unravel the truth, a friend-in-need may wind up in jail.

_The Woman from Planet X_ is book six in the laugh-out-loud Wits’ End mystery series. A fast-paced and funny cozy mystery, packed with quirky characters, pets, and murder, it’s perfect for fans of Jana DeLeon, Janet Evanovich, and Donna Andrews.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*When in Rome: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #26 *




  








*A British tour group in Italy finds murder is an obstacle to their sightseeing: “Fastidious writing [and] a fine appreciation of place.” —Sunday Times*

A group of well-to-do tourists is visiting Italy’s magnificent churches, but they’ve found themselves stumbling into an unholy web of blackmail and drug-smuggling—and, in the depths of a Roman basilica, murder. Fortunately Inspector Roderick Alleyn is among the group as part of an undercover assignment, and prepared to extract a confession . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Gone for Good: A Novel *




  








*NOW A NETFLIX ORIGINAL SERIES • “Gone for Good contains more plot twists than you can count, with a jarring revelation in nearly every chapter. . . . [Harlan] Coben has crafted a taut thriller with a slew of compelling characters. . . . As subtle as a shotgun, and just as effective.”—San Francisco Chronicle*

As a boy, Will Klein had a hero: his older brother, Ken. Then, on a warm suburban night in the Kleins’ affluent New Jersey neighborhood, a young woman—a girl Will had once loved—was found brutally murdered in her family’s basement. The prime suspect: Ken Klein. With the evidence against him overwhelming, Ken simply vanished. And when his shattered family never heard from Ken again, they were sure he was gone for good.

Now eleven years have passed. Will has found proof that Ken is alive. And this is just the first in a series of stunning revelations as Will is forced to confront startling truths about his brother—and himself. As a violent mystery unwinds around him, Will knows he must press his search all the way to the end. Because the most powerful surprises are yet to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood Island: A Matt Royal Mystery (Matt Royal Mysteries Book 3) *




  








*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

What's happening on this island will make your blood run cold*

Matt Royal never has to look far for excitement. Excitement—and sometimes trouble—has a way of finding him first. But for this fun-loving lawyer turned beach bum, things are about to get serious. Dead serious.

When his ex-wife asks for help in tracking down her stepdaughter, last seen in Matt's hometown of Longboat Key, Matt agrees to do a little searching. But what looks like the case of one missing girl turns out to be something much bigger—and much more dangerous.

Enlisting the aid of his buddies Jock Algren and Logan Hamilton, Matt launches a full-speed-ahead search that leads from Longboat Key to Key West to an ominous strip of land called Blood Island.

But this is no island paradise. Blood Island is home base to a cult of religious zealots. And they're making devastating plans that could change the world forever.

Bullets fly, and as the clock ticks down, it will be up to Matt to make sure that what happens on Blood Island stays on Blood Island.

*Perfect for fans of Robert Crais and John Sandford*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wyatt's Revenge: A Matt Royal Mystery (Matt Royal Mysteries Book 4) *




  








*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Like an action adventure movie—a roller coaster of action*

On balance, retired trial lawyer-turned-beach-bum Matt Royal is a pretty laid-back fellow. But when Laurence Wyatt, one of Matt's best friends, is murdered, Matt trades in his easygoing ways for a hard-hitting quest for revenge.

Matt knows the Longboat Key police will do their job in investigating. But for Matt, finding Wyatt's killer isn't a job; it's personal. Determined to do whatever it takes to solve Wyatt's murder, Matt takes matters into his own hands and embarks on a clandestine investigation.

Soon, Matt finds himself in hot pursuit of a cadre of remorseless criminals and trained killers, but the tables turn, and Matt becomes the pursued. Faced with mounting danger, Matt calls for backup from his buddies Jock Algren and Logan Hamilton.

Matt Royal would go to the ends of the earth to exact revenge for Wyatt's murder, but will he go outside the law?

Expect the unexpected in this wild and dangerous ride from Longboat Key, Florida, to Frankfurt, Germany—because hell hath no fury like Matt Royal scorned.

*Perfect for fans of John Sanford and Robert Crais*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bitter Legacy: A Matt Royal Mystery (Matt Royal Mysteries Book 5) *




  








*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Matt Royal has gotten himself into a royal mess*

After a week away, Matt Royal's ready to get back to the Longboat Key good life—good fishing, good food, good beer, and more good fishing. But Matt comes back to bad news: while he was away, a sniper tried to kill one of his best friends. Even worse, now that Matt's back, someone's trying to kill him. And whoever is trying to kill him is trying really hard.

With no clue who's after him or why, Matt soon finds he's at the center of a mystery involving a lawyer's murder, a tourist left for dead, a ruthless biker gang, a reclusive billionaire with nothing to lose, and an ancient document that could bring ruin to some of the most entrenched financial interests in Florida.

Between solving the mystery and staying alive, Matt's got his hands full. But he'd better watch out or his hard-charging ways could get him sideways with the newest member of Longboat Key's police force, the undeniably attractive Jennifer Duncan. For Matt, it's shaping up to be a really long week.

*Perfect for fans of John D. MacDonald's Travis McGee*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fatal Decree: A Matt Royal Mystery (Matt Royal Mysteries Book 7) *




  








*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Serial killer loose on Longboat Key*

When a serial killer shows up on Longboat Key after a twelve-year absence, Matt Royal is stymied. The first woman killed on Longboat Key has ties to a secretive government agency for which Matt's best friend, Jock Algren, works. Was this a coincidence or was she a targeted kill?

Matt's friend, Longboat Key detective Jennifer Diane (J.D.) Duncan, investigates the murders—but also seems to be a target of the killer. Why? And where has the killer been for the past twelve years? And why has he come to Longboat Key when his earlier kills were all in Miami? The mystery deepens when Guatemalan gangbangers try to kill Matt and J.D. and suspicions grow that Mexican drug cartels are somehow involved.

The director of Jock's agency orders him to do whatever is necessary to find the killer because of the death of the woman with connections to the agency. Will Jock simply take out the murderer or allow J.D. and the law to arrest, try, and convict the bad guys?

Matt's life is further complicated by J.D.'s growing dissatisfaction with island living—and her thoughts of returning to Miami.

*Perfect for fans of John Sanford and Robert Crais*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Found: A Matt Royal Mystery (Matt Royal Mysteries Book 8 ) *




  








*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Sleepy Longboat Key comes alive with multiple crimes*

The quiet of Longboat Key, Florida, is shattered when an old man is shot to death and his murderer is killed while fleeing the police. Strange documents in German and Arabic are found in the killer's car, then an old friend of the murdered man disappears.

The island's only detective, Jennifer Diane (J.D.) Duncan receives a text message with a picture taken that morning of a college friend whom she thought was dead. Matt Royal and J.D. are pursued by men who would do them harm, and Matt's best friend, Jock Algren, a shadowy operative of the U.S. government's most secretive intelligence agency, comes to visit the island.

As the mystery deepens, a ragtag group of devious and dangerous characters intrudes on the lives of the islanders, creating a kind of havoc unusual for a sun-splashed island full of retirees and beach bums.

Matt, J.D., and Jock rush to find the answer to why one old man was killed and another disappeared, the meaning of the photo sent to J.D. of her almost surely dead college friend, and why somebody is trying to kill them.

*Perfect for fans of Robert Parker and John Sanford*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Chasing Justice: A Matt Royal Mystery*




  








*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

After a multi-year absence, Matt Royal returns to the courtroom. Reluctantly.*

Matt Royal is going back to the courtroom. He has agreed to defend his good friend and wife of Longboat Key's Police Chief. Abby Lester has been charged with the murder of Nate Bannister, an unlikeable, shady character. He was found shot to death in his downtown Sarasota condo and the evidence points to Abby as the killer.

Matt cannot refuse Abby's pleas for help, despite having retired from the practice of law several years earlier. Now, he must face a hotshot prosecuting attorney with a record of twenty-two wins and zero losses in murder trials.

As he begins to investigate, Matt finds that nothing is what it seems. Police, politicians, academics, real estate moguls and other powerful forces are tied together in a cauldron of issues that Matt must untangle to get at the truth. Can he rekindle his legal skills and outwit the prosecution pitted against him? Matt knows he must, as the life of his friend hangs in the balance.

*Perfect for fans of Michael Connelly's Lincoln Lawyer*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mortal Dilemma: A Matt Royal Mystery *




  








*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Matt Royal meets the meanest man he has ever faced*

Jock Algren arrives on Longboat Key in a state of depression and hopelessness. His most recent mission for his secretive U.S. government intelligence agency has been disastrous, and his friends Matt Royal and J.D. Duncan aren't sure they'll be able to pull him out of his despair—then the bad guys show up and danger erupts on all fronts.

J.D., a Longboat Key detective, is investigating a cold case when the brother of the victim shows up on the island and complicates the investigation. A grizzled sailor—described by Matt as "the meanest man I'd ever known"—brings his boat into a local marina and bodies begin to accumulate.

A Middle East jihadist intent on revenge locks on to Jock's clandestine past, bringing a deadly chase to the last outpost in the continental U.S.—Key West.

Three prongs of evil descend, clashing violently. How could all this malice be interconnected?

*For fans of David Baldacci and John Grisham*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Vindication (A Matt Royal Mystery Book 11) *




  








*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Cold-blooded murder in Florida's "friendliest" retirement community—The Villages*

In this John Grisham style mystery, Matt Royal, the retired lawyer-turned-beach-bum is called back into the courtroom to defend his girlfriend J.D. Duncan's Aunt Esther, who lives in the sprawling North Central Florida retirement community of The Villages. A best-selling author has been murdered after a book signing, and Aunt Esther has been arrested. Matt has a history with the local sheriff—one which may not bode well for his client.

Matt reluctantly suits up for the courtroom, and J.D. takes a leave from the police department to go undercover. A bizarre specter from the past haunts their investigation every step of the way.

As they delve further into the case, the pieces of the puzzle refuse to fall into any kind of coherent pattern. Jock Algren arrives with his special skill set to expose the real murderer and free Aunt Esther, but to no avail.

Not until the case goes to trial and the evidence is revealed does the truth emerge—and a strange kind of justice prevails.

*The perfect blend of a Michael Connelly police procedural and a John Grisham legal thriller*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Necklace *




  








*The clock ticks down in a heart-pounding crusade for justice*

Susan Lentigo's daughter was murdered twenty years ago—and now, at long last, this small-town waitress sets out on a road trip all the way from Upstate New York to North Dakota to witness the killer's execution.

On her journey she discovers shocking new evidence that leads her to suspect the condemned man is innocent—and the real killer is still free. Even worse, her prime suspect has a young daughter who's at terrible risk. With no money and no time to spare, Susan sets out to uncover the truth before an innocent man gets executed and another little girl is killed.

But the FBI refuses to reopen the case. They—and Susan's own mother—believe she's just having an emotional breakdown. Reaching deep, Susan finds an inner strength she never knew she had. With the help of two unlikely allies—a cynical, defiant teenage girl and the retired cop who made the original arrest—Susan battles the FBI to put the real killer behind bars. Will she win justice for the condemned man—and her daughter—at last?

*Perfect for fans of Karin Slaughter and Harlan Coben

Optioned for film—with Leonardo DiCaprio attached as producer*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Cold-Blooded Business: Adultery, Murder, and a Killer's Path from the Bible Belt to the Boardroom *




  








In 1959, Olathe, Kansas, was made famous by the murder of the Clutter family and Truman Capote’s groundbreaking book on the crime, _In Cold Blood_. But fewer know that Olathe achieved notoriety again in 1982, when a member of Olathe’s growing Evangelical Christian population, a gentle man named David Harmon, was bludgeoned to death while sleeping—the force of the blows crushing his face beyond recognition. Suspicion quickly fell on David’s wife, Melinda, and his best friend, Mark, student body president of the local Bible college. However, the long arms of the church defended the two, and no charges were pressed. 

Two decades later, two Olathe policemen revived the cold case making startling revelations that reopened old wounds and chasms within the Olathe community—revelations that rocked not only Olathe, but also the two well-heeled towns in which Melinda and Mark resided. David’s former wife and friend were now living separate, successful, law-abiding lives. Melinda lived in suburban Ohio, a devoted wife and mother of two. Mark had become a Harvard MBA, a high-paid corporate mover, a family man, and a respected community member in a wealthy suburb of New York City. Some twenty years after the brutal murders, each received the dreaded knock of justice on the door. _A Cold-Blooded Business_ provides fascinating character studies of Melinda and Mark, killers who seemingly returned to normalcy after one blood-splattered night of violence. Featuring a new afterword by the author covering the events of the past five years, this fast-moving true crime narrative is a chilling exploration into the darkest depths of the human psyche.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Snap *




  








*A teenage boy hunts for his mother’s killer in this Man Booker Prize-longlisted novel by “the true heir to the great Ruth Rendell” (Mail on Sunday, UK).*

Just before Jack’s mother disappeared up the road to get help, she put the eleven-year-old boy in charge of his two sister. As they wait for her on the shoulder of the road in their stifling, broken-down car, the three children bicker, whine and play I-Spy. But their mother never comes back. And after that long, hot summer’s day, nothing will ever be the same again.
At fifteen-years-old, Jack is still in charge—supporting his sisters any way he can while evading social services. Meanwhile, a young woman across town wakes to find a knife beside her bed, and a note reading _I could of killed you_. The police are tracking a mysterious burglar they call Goldilocks, for his habit of sleeping in the beds of the houses he robs. But the woman doesn’t see the point of involving the police. And Jack, very suddenly, may be on the verge of finding out who killed his mother.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Into the Water: A Novel *




  








*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

GOODREADS CHOICE AWARD WINNER FOR MYSTERY/THRILLER

An addictive novel of psychological suspense from the author of #1 New York Times bestseller and global phenomenon The Girl on the Train and A Slow Fire Burning.

“Hawkins is at the forefront of a group of female authors . . who have reinvigorated the literary suspense novel by tapping a rich vein of psychological menace and social unease… there’s a certain solace to a dark escape, in the promise of submerged truths coming to light.” —Vogue*
A single mother turns up dead at the bottom of the river that runs through town. Earlier in the summer, a vulnerable teenage girl met the same fate. They are not the first women lost to these dark waters, but their deaths disturb the river and its history, dredging up secrets long submerged.

Left behind is a lonely fifteen-year-old girl. Parentless and friendless, she now finds herself in the care of her mother's sister, a fearful stranger who has been dragged back to the place she deliberately ran from—a place to which she vowed she'd never return.

With the same propulsive writing and acute understanding of human instincts that captivated millions of readers around the world in her explosive debut thriller, _The Girl on the Train_, Paula Hawkins delivers an urgent, twisting, deeply satisfying read that hinges on the deceptiveness of emotion and memory, as well as the devastating ways that the past can reach a long arm into the present.

Beware a calm surface—you never know what lies beneath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hold Fast: A Novel (Vol. Book 1) (A Thomas Grey Novel) *




  








*A desperate sea battle; a fortune risked on the turn of a card; a duel at dawn with the loser…Patrick O’Brian meets James Bond.*


It’s 1803. The Napoleonic Wars are raging, Britain is on her heels, and His Majesty’s Secret Service has just lost its best agent, Thomas Grey. Deeply depressed by his wife’s untimely death, Grey resigns from the service and accepts an offer to join a lumber firm in Boston. But when a sea battle with a privateer forces the ship carrying him west to make port in neutral Portugal, Grey is approached with a counteroffer: become a wealthy man by selling out Britain’s spy network to France. The French take Grey for a disgruntled ex–naval officer, blithely unaware that Grey had lost his wife to an unlucky shot from a French cannon.


Now, after many years serving King and Country, Grey seizes the opportunity to fight a covert war of his own. He travels to Paris, and—playing the part of the invaluable turncoat the French believe him to be—proceeds to infiltrate the highest levels of Napoleon’s government. If he can outwit his handlers, outmatch his French counterparts, and outrun Napoleon’s secret police, Grey may just avenge his wife’s death and turn the tide of war in England’s favor. Bursting with action and intrigue, _Hold Fast_ sends readers headlong into an unrelenting spy thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Judgment: A Novel *




  








*The Instant NEW YORK TIMES Bestseller

New York Times bestselling author Joseph Finder returns with an explosive new thriller* *about a female judge and the one personal misstep that could lead to her—and her family's—downfall.*

It was nothing more than a one-night stand. Juliana Brody, a judge in the Superior Court of Massachusetts, is rumored to be in consideration for the federal circuit, maybe someday the highest court in the land. At a conference in a Chicago hotel, she meets a gentle, vulnerable man and has an unforgettable night with him—something she’d never done before. They part with an explicit understanding that this must never happen again.

But back home in Boston, Juliana realizes that this was no random encounter. The man from Chicago proves to have an integral role in a case she's presiding over--a sex-discrimination case that's received national attention. Juliana discovers that she's been entrapped, her night of infidelity captured on video. Strings are being pulled in high places, a terrifying unfolding conspiracy that will turn her life upside down. But soon it becomes clear that personal humiliation, even the possible destruction of her career, are the least of her concerns, as her own life and the lives of her family are put in mortal jeopardy.

In the end, turning the tables on her adversaries will require her to be as ruthless as they are.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Animals *




  








*The debut novel from acclaimed Hollywood screenwriter Will Staples.

"This is more than a story about the fate of wildlife—it's a story about the fate of the earth. As an animal lover, I highly recommend this book." — Arnold Schwarzenegger*

When rhino poachers kill two of his fellow rangers in Kruger Park, South African Defense Force veteran Cobus Venter reaches his breaking point. Quitting his job, he embarks on a vigilante mission to take down the animal-trafficking syndicate from the inside. Meanwhile, in Florida, insurance investigator Randall Knight is called to a private roadside zoo, where a new tiger cub of suspect lineage brought a virus that wiped out all the zoo’s tigers. The disease is just one species jump away from erupting into a deadly global _human _pandemic. What starts as a simple insurance claim leads Knight to discover a shocking new evolution in the business of illicit animal trafficking. Both men’s journeys take them from the darkest corners of Southeast Asia to the VIP gambling rooms of Macau, where they must stay alive long enough to stop a vicious international triad from ending wildlife as we know it.

_Animals_ is set in the world of global animal trafficking and follows converging story lines into a dark maze of corruption and organized crime, and through the journeys of the main characters, the novel explores the factors driving the exploitation and ruin of the natural world.

Though the story is fiction, the characters, locations, and plot points are almost entirely rooted in fact. They are the product of hundreds of conversations with everyone from Jane Goodall to the CIA, to Damien Mander (an ex-mercenary turned animal activist). To experience the issue firsthand, Will Staples took a month-long research trip spanning three continents and seven countries. The journey was a profoundly transformative, life-altering experience.

The author’s goal with this novel is to expose this issue to as many people as possible. To that end, all his income from this book will be donated to nonprofit organizations dedicated to protecting wildlife.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Monroe Doctrine: Volume I*




  








*It was called Jade Dragon…

…and it threatened to destroy the West.

Was an attack on the U.S. imminent?*

In a lab deep in the heart of China, a brilliant engineer had a breakthrough. It was the most powerful AI ever created. Ma Young believed the Jade Dragon could solve the world’s most dire challenges. There was just one problem…

The president of China had other ideas.

*Was this their chance to conquer?*

The war began at the speed of light. The entire NATO alliance stood on the brink of destruction. Cyber-attacks, deepfakes, and a wave of social media disinformation wrought fear and desperation across the globe.

*The sleeping giant was awake.*

Could Ma stop his creation?

You’ll love this fast-paced techno-military-thriller because we live in a world where this fiction could be truer than we suspect. It will keep you turning the pages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Monroe Doctrine: Volume III *




  








*As the dragon awoke…

…the world came together.

Would it be enough to stop China?*

WWIII wasn’t what any of the analysts expected. Across the globe, battles raged. Taiwan fell. Fighting continued in the Caribbean and South America. The Russian Far East had invaders, and nobody seemed able to stop this new Red Army.

With the world in chaos…

…it was hard to unravel the pieces.

*Would one U.S. pilot give them hope?*

On the first day of the war, his F-22 Raptor was shot down over Cuba. Lieutenant Colonel Ian "Racer" Ryan survived, escaped, and now had the Air Force’s 6th generation fighter under him. Would it be enough to outsmart the Chinese AI defenses?

*Was this the turning point…

…or the end?*

You’ll love this third book in The Monroe Doctrine series because the stakes have gotten higher than ever and it will keep you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Empire's Crossroads: A History of the Caribbean from Columbus to the Present Day *




  








*A “wide-ranging, vivid” narrative history of one of the most coveted and complex regions of the world: the Caribbean (The Observer).*

Ever since Christopher Columbus stepped off the Santa Maria and announced that he had arrived in the Orient, the Caribbean has been a stage for projected fantasies and competition between world powers. In _Empire’s Crossroads_, British American historian Carrie Gibson offers a panoramic view of the region from the northern rim of South America up to Cuba and its rich, important history.

After that fateful landing in 1492, the British, French, Spanish, Portuguese, Dutch, Danish, and even the Swedes, Scots, and Germans sought their fortunes in the islands for the next two centuries. These fraught years gave way to a booming age of sugar, horrendous slavery, and extravagant wealth, as well as the Haitian Revolution and the long struggles for independence that ushered in the modern era.

Gibson tells not only of imperial expansion—European and American—but also of life as it is lived in the islands, from before Columbus through the tumultuous twentieth century. Told “in fluid, colorful prose peppered with telling anecdotes,” _Empire’s Crossroads_ provides an essential account of five centuries of history (_Foreign Affairs_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Romanovs *




  







The Romanov dynasty has dazzled, intrigued, and confused the world for more than three centuries. These extraordinary monarchs wielded absolute power over the vast and violent lands of Russia. Savagery and opulence, asceticism and unparalleled luxury, deep piousness and insane cruelty existed side by side in the royal courts. Historian Ian Grey threads his way through these turbulent centuries, his focus on the private lives of the tsars themselves, the rulers whose personal histories are entwined with the history of the empire. He brings to life the passions, rages, intrigues, and greatness of the remarkable men and women who guided the destiny of Russia and influenced and fascinated the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The River of Doubt: Theodore Roosevelt's Darkest Journey *




  








*NATIONAL BESTSELLER • At once an incredible adventure narrative and a penetrating biographical portrait—the bestselling author of Destiny of the Republic brings us the true story of Theodore Roosevelt’s harrowing exploration of one of the most dangerous rivers on earth.*

The River of Doubt—it is a black, uncharted tributary of the Amazon that snakes through one of the most treacherous jungles in the world. Indians armed with poison-tipped arrows haunt its shadows; piranhas glide through its waters; boulder-strewn rapids turn the river into a roiling cauldron.

After his humiliating election defeat in 1912, Roosevelt set his sights on the most punishing physical challenge he could find, the first descent of an unmapped, rapids-choked tributary of the Amazon. Together with his son Kermit and Brazil’s most famous explorer, Cândido Mariano da Silva Rondon, Roosevelt accomplished a feat so great that many at the time refused to believe it. In the process, he changed the map of the western hemisphere forever.

Along the way, Roosevelt and his men faced an unbelievable series of hardships, losing their canoes and supplies to punishing whitewater rapids, and enduring starvation, Indian attack, disease, drowning, and a murder within their own ranks. Three men died, and Roosevelt was brought to the brink of suicide. _The River of Doubt_ brings alive these extraordinary events in a powerful nonfiction narrative thriller that happens to feature one of the most famous Americans who ever lived.

From the soaring beauty of the Amazon rain forest to the darkest night of Theodore Roosevelt’s life, here is Candice Millard’s dazzling debut.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Second World War *




  








*A masterful and comprehensive chronicle of World War II, by internationally bestselling historian Antony Beevor.*

Over the past two decades, Antony Beevor has established himself as one of the world's premier historians of WWII. His multi-award winning books have included _Stalingrad_ and _The Fall of Berlin 1945_. Now, in his newest and most ambitious book, he turns his focus to one of the bloodiest and most tragic events of the twentieth century, the Second World War.

In this searing narrative that takes us from Hitler's invasion of Poland on September 1st, 1939 to V-J day on August 14, 1945 and the war's aftermath, Beevor describes the conflict and its global reach -- one that included every major power. The result is a dramatic and breathtaking single-volume history that provides a remarkably intimate account of the war that, more than any other, still commands attention and an audience.

Thrillingly written and brilliantly researched, Beevor's grand and provocative account is destined to become the definitive work on this complex, tragic, and endlessly fascinating period in world history, and confirms once more that he is a military historian of the first rank.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Walcheren: Operation Infatuate (Battleground Europe) *




  







Describes the fierce campaign, codenamed INFATUATE, mounted in November 1944 to clear the way through to the port of Antwerp. The book describes the extraordinary courage of the Germans who fought to the bitter end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Forgotten Ally: China's World War II, 1937–1945 *




  








*A history of the Chinese experience in WWII, named a Book of the Year by both the Economist and the Financial Times: “Superb” (The New York Times Book Review*).

In 1937, two years before Hitler invaded Poland, Chinese troops clashed with Japanese occupiers in the first battle of World War II. Joining with the United States, the Soviet Union, and Great Britain, China became the fourth great ally in a devastating struggle for its very survival.

In this book, prize-winning historian Rana Mitter unfurls China’s drama of invasion, resistance, slaughter, and political intrigue as never before. Based on groundbreaking research, this gripping narrative focuses on a handful of unforgettable characters, including Chiang Kai-shek, Mao Zedong, and Chiang’s American chief of staff, “Vinegar Joe” Stilwell—and also recounts the sacrifice and resilience of everyday Chinese people through the horrors of bombings, famines, and the infamous Rape of Nanking.

More than any other twentieth-century event, World War II was crucial in shaping China’s worldview, making _Forgotten Ally_ both a definitive work of history and an indispensable guide to today’s China and its relationship with the West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*British Special Forces: The Story of Britain's Undercover Soldiers (Pen & Sword Military Classics Book 66)*




  







This is the first comprehensive history of all the British Special Forces, from their beginnings during the Second World War to the Falklands War. The birth of many of the Special Forces was controversial—they were accused of being 'private armies' and a waste of valuable manpower that could have been better used within the regular forces. Their existence was justified only by their successes. The secrecy that still surrounds some of the Special Forces makes writing an authoritative history no easy task. William Seymour's fascinating narrative draws on a wide variety of documentary sources and eye-witness accounts from surviving members of the Forces. The Special Forces covered are: The Commandos, the Special Boat Section, Combined Operations Pilotage Parties, the Long Range Desert Group, Popski's Private Army, The Special Air Service, the Special Boat Squadron and Raiding Forces, and the Royal Marines Special Forces. From the chaungs of Burma to the African desert, the Greek islands to the D-Day landing beaches, Special Forces played a vital part in Allied victory in the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Storm of Eagles: The Greatest Aviation Photographs of World War II *




  








Soaring high above the fields and cities of Europe and Asia as well as the vast expanse of the Pacific, Allied and Axis pilots engaged in a deadly battle for control of the skies in World War II. Whoever won the skies would win the war.

Published in association with the National Museum of World War II Aviation, _Storm of Eagles_ is a fully illustrated coffee-table book that brings together classic as well as never-before-seen wartime images. Compiled by one of the world's premier aviation photographers and historians, this remarkable volume is a must-have for anyone interested in World War II aviation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hero Found: The Greatest POW Escape of the Vietnam War *




  







From the #1 _New York Times_ bestselling coauthor of _And the Sea Will Tell _comes _Hero Found_: the incredible but true story of Dieter Dengler, the only pilot to escape captivity from a POW camp in the Laotian jungle during the Vietnam War. This amazing story of triumph over seemingly insurmountable odds has been filmed by Werner Herzog as both a documentary (_Little Dieter Needs to Fly_) and a motion picture (_Rescue Dawn,_ starring Christian Bale), and now receives its book treatment from Bruce Henderson, who served with Dengler in Vietnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/2/22.

Currently $3.

*The Astronaut Wives Club: A True Story *




  







*Discover the true story of the women who stood beside some of the greatest heroes of American space travel in this New York Times bestseller that delivers "a truly great snapshot of the times" (Publishers Weekly) that inspired a limited TV series on ABC!*

As America's Mercury Seven astronauts were launched on death-defying missions, television cameras focused on the brave smiles of their young wives. Overnight, these women were transformed from military spouses into American royalty. They had tea with Jackie Kennedy, appeared on the cover of _Life_ magazine, and quickly grew into fashion icons.

Annie Glenn, with her picture-perfect marriage, was the envy of the other wives; JFK made it clear that platinum-blonde Rene Carpenter was his favorite; and licensed pilot Trudy Cooper arrived with a secret that needed to stay hidden from NASA. Together with the other wives they formed the Astronaut Wives Club, providing one another with support and friendship, coffee and cocktails.

As their celebrity rose--and as divorce and tragedy began to touch their lives--the wives continued to rally together, forming bonds that would withstand the test of time, and they have stayed friends for over half a century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/03/22.

Currently $2.

*Providence *




  








*From the ingenious author of Jennifer Government and Lexicon: a brilliant work of science fiction that tells the intimate tale of four people facing their most desperate hour--alone, together, at the edge of the universe.*

_The video changed everything. Before that, we could believe that we were safe. Special. Chosen. We thought the universe was a twinkling ocean of opportunity, waiting to be explored.

Afterward, we knew better._

Seven years after first contact, Providence Five launches. It is an enormous and deadly warship, built to protect humanity from its greatest ever threat. On board is a crew of just four--tasked with monitoring the ship and reporting the war's progress to a mesmerized global audience by way of social media.

But while pursuing the enemy across space, Gilly, Talia, Anders, and Jackson confront the unthinkable: their communications are cut, their ship decreasingly trustworthy and effective. To survive, they must win a fight that is suddenly and terrifyingly real.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cast Adrift *




  








Five hundred years ago, the human race discovered it was not alone in the universe when Earth was invaded and forcibly integrated by the Alphan Empire. Over the years, humans have grown used to their position within the empire, serving as soldiers and spacers for alien masters as well as building a place in the universe for themselves. But now, in the aftermath of a violent interstellar war that shattered the power of the Alphans, humanity has rediscovered its pride. Humanity wants to be free.

Facing a war they will lose even if they win, the Alphans give humanity its independence once again. Humanity stands alone in a hostile universe, facing alien threats that regard humans as nothing more than servants - or weaklings, easy meat for armed conquest. And if the human race cannot learn to stand on its own two feet, without its masters, it will rapidly discover that it has traded one set of masters for another ...

... And if they lose the coming war, all hope of independence will die with it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Metal Fury: A War's Edge Stand Alone Novel (Berserkers) *




  








*Floating death…

The evolution of a thousand years of armored combat, grav-tanks are fusion-powered fortresses weighing over 120 tons and equipped with the latest in high-tech sensors, plasteel armor, and deadly weaponry. They are humanity’s ultimate war machines.*

Samuel Rutger was out of options and out of luck. Broke and jobless, he turned to the only option that could provide for his wife and sick daughter. He became a mercenary. When he joined Breacher’s Berserkers, the galaxy’s most elite private military force, he was initially designated as a logistics specialist. Far from the front lines, Rutger never thought war would reach him, but when he is reassigned as a gunner on a grav-tank he finds himself at the tip of the spear in a bloody planetary civil war.

Rutger must learn to kill and do it well to survive the high stakes of mechanized warfare. Fighting on the frozen fields and congested urban streets of Scandova-4, staying alive becomes a daily battle. But the grind of intense combat is only one of his worries. He’s also waging a war on the home front, trying desperately to keep his family intact, and the only ticket home is to fight through a gauntlet of enemy forces. Haunted by the horrors of war, hoping to save his family against all odds, Rutger discovers that the toughest fight is not on the battlefield—but within.

*Metal Fury is a thrilling stand alone novel set in the gritty War's Edge universe.*


_Warning: This book contains graphic violence, profanity, and sexual content. It is intended for a mature audience. Reader discretion is advised._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*War Whore: A War’s Edge Stand Alone Novel (Berserkers) *




  







The most dangerous job in the galaxy...In war, there is no second place. To ensure victory, planetary governments employ private armies to help fight their battles. And the Berserkers are the best. As the galaxy's preeminent mercenary force, they are hired by governments and corporations to do jobs too tough, too messy or too deadly for their own forces. Expertly trained and equipped with the most advanced weaponry, they are willing to do whatever it takes to fulfill a contract — if the price is right. Their job was to kill and get paid handsomely for it, but being a hired gun doesn't mean there isn't a code. For the Berserkers that means taking care of their own. Captain Ron Axel finds that mantra tested to the limit when he must lead a daring mission to rescue a Berserker force trapped deep behind enemy lines on a bleak frontier world. With no margin for error, the Berserkers must fight to survive against an onslaught of hostile forces, and Axel must choose between accomplishing the mission or the survival of his men. They stand to make the biggest payday in the galaxy…if they can live long enough to spend it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*A Cry from the Far Middle: Dispatches from a Divided Land *




  








*In a time of chaos, the #1 New York Times–bestselling political humorist asks his fellow Americans to take it down a notch.*

Is there an upside to being woke (and unable to get back to sleep)? If we license dentists, why don’t we license politicians? Is your juicer sending fake news to your FitBit about what’s in your refrigerator?

The legendary P. J. O’Rourke addresses these questions and more in this hilarious new collection of essays about our nation’s propensity for anger and perplexity, which includes such gems as “An Inaugural Address I’d Like to Hear” (Ask not what your country can do for you, ask how I can get the hell out of here) and “Sympathy vs. Empathy,” which contemplates whether it’s better to hold people’s hands or bust into their heads. Also included is a handy quiz to find out where you stand on the Coastals-vs.-Heartlanders spectrum. From the author of _Parliament of Whores_, _None of My Business_, and other modern classics, this is a smart look at the current state of these United States, and a plea to everyone to take a deep breath, relax, and enjoy a few good laughs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*More Than Enough: Claiming Space for Who You Are (No Matter What They Say) *




  








*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

WINNER OF THE 2020 NAACP IMAGE AWARD FOR OUTSTANDING LITERARY WORK — BIOGRAPHY/AUTOBIOGRAPHY

NOW OPTIONED FOR DEVELOPMENT AS A TV SERIES BY PARAMOUNT TELEVISION STUDIOS AND ANONYMOUS CONTENT

“The millennial Becoming . . . Inspiring and empowering.” —Entertainment Weekly

“An essential read for women in the workplace today.” —Refinery29

Part-manifesto, part-memoir, from the revolutionary editor who infused social consciousness into the pages of Teen Vogue, an exploration of what it means to come into your own—on your own terms*
Throughout her life, Elaine Welteroth has climbed the ranks of media and fashion, shattering ceilings along the way. In this riveting and timely memoir, the groundbreaking journalist unpacks lessons on race, identity, and success through her own journey, from navigating her way as the unstoppable child of an unlikely interracial marriage in small-town California to finding herself on the frontlines of a modern movement for the next generation of change makers.

Welteroth moves beyond the headlines and highlight reels to share the profound lessons and struggles of being a barrier-breaker across so many intersections. As a young boss and often the only Black woman in the room, she’s had enough of the world telling her—and all women—they’re not enough. As she learns to rely on herself by looking both inward and upward, we’re ultimately reminded that we’re more than enough.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Jon Stewart: Beyond The Moments Of Zen *




  







Jon Stewart, host of Comedy Central’s The Daily Show, has been called a “cultural force,” a “fourth branch of government,” and “the most influential man in America.” In this newly expanded, new edition of this pioneering biography, award-winning journalist Bruce Watson charts Stewart’s remarkable rise from a wise-cracking New Jersey comic to a powerful pundit hosting presidents and prime ministers, all with a smirk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*East of Eden *




  








*A masterpiece of Biblical scope, and the magnum opus of one of America’s most enduring authors, in a commemorative hardcover edition*

In his journal, Nobel Prize winner John Steinbeck called _East of Eden_ "the first book," and indeed it has the primordial power and simplicity of myth. Set in the rich farmland of California's Salinas Valley, this sprawling and often brutal novel follows the intertwined destinies of two families—the Trasks and the Hamiltons—whose generations helplessly reenact the fall of Adam and Eve and the poisonous rivalry of Cain and Abel.

The masterpiece of Steinbeck’s later years, _East of Eden_ is a work in which Steinbeck created his most mesmerizing characters and explored his most enduring themes: the mystery of identity, the inexplicability of love, and the murderous consequences of love's absence. Adapted for the 1955 film directed by Elia Kazan introducing James Dean, and read by thousands as the book that brought Oprah’s Book Club back, East of Eden has remained vitally present in American culture for over half a century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Creatures of the Kingdom: Stories of Animals and Nature *




  








In sixteen wonderful stories, Pulitzer Prize–winning author James A. Michener burrows deep into the secret lives of animals and the hidden world of nature. Here he sheds light on nature’s most awesome and beguiling handiwork, from the sublime shaping and reshaping of earth’s lands and seas to a ridiculous armadillo’s assault on a bit of Texas real estate that paid off handsomely. Handpicked from Michener’s most popular books, these mini-masterpieces are imbued with the music of the spheres and the heartbeat of creation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Knowledge Gap: The hidden cause of America's broken education system--and how to fix it *




  








*The untold story of the root cause of America's education crisis--and the seemingly endless cycle of multigenerational poverty.*

It was only after years within the education reform movement that Natalie Wexler stumbled across a hidden explanation for our country's frustrating lack of progress when it comes to providing every child with a quality education. The problem wasn't one of the usual scapegoats: lazy teachers, shoddy facilities, lack of accountability. It was something no one was talking about: the elementary school curriculum's intense focus on decontextualized reading comprehension "skills" at the expense of actual _knowledge_. In the tradition of Dale Russakoff's _The Prize _and Dana Goldstein's _The Teacher Wars_, Wexler brings together history, research, and compelling characters to pull back the curtain on this fundamental flaw in our education system--one that fellow reformers, journalists, and policymakers have long overlooked, and of which the general public, including many parents, remains unaware.

But _The Knowledge Gap_ isn't just a story of what schools have gotten so wrong--it also follows innovative educators who are in the process of shedding their deeply ingrained habits, and describes the rewards that have come along: students who are not only excited to learn but are also acquiring the knowledge and vocabulary that will enable them to succeed. If we truly want to fix our education system and unlock the potential of our neediest children, we have no choice but to pay attention.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Persian Always Meows Twice (A Cat Groomer Mystery Book 1) *




  








*A cat groomer scratches below the surface of her picturesque town to sniff out a killer in this series debut—“a deft blend of mystery and cat love” (Kirkus).*

Cassie McGlone, owner of Cassie’s Comfy Cats in Chadwick, New Jersey, knows that professional cat grooming isn’t all fluff. She handles her feistiest four-legged clients with a caring touch _and_ nerves of steel. And she needs all the nerve she can muster on her latest house call—when she finds the murdered body of her favorite client, millionaire George DeLeuw, and his newly orphaned Persian, Harpo.

Cassie wants to do whatever she can to help the local police find George’s killer. Taking temporary custody of Harpo seems simple enough—until it becomes clear that someone is desperate to get their claws on the cat. Could the feline be the key to untangling a felony? As cat at whisperer Cassie tries to coax out deadly secrets, she better tread lightly. After all, she gets one life, not nine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gone, Kitty, Gone (A Cat Groomer Mystery Book 4) *




  








_The fur is really going to fly when groomer Cassie McGlone drags in a catnapper . . ._

With her new van, Cassie has expanded her Comfy Cat business to include mobile cat grooming. Next stop: a cat expo at a hotel just outside her hometown of Chadwick, New Jersey, where Cassie will give a grooming demo using shelter cats to encourage adoption while her veterinarian boyfriend Mark will offer a program on cat care and health.

The highlight of the expo will be a major cat show featuring pop sensation Jaki Natal. Almost as famous as his owner is her pet Gordie, a Scottish fold, who's become a social media darling. But when adorable Gordie goes missing and his sitter is found murdered, Jaki is having kittens. While the cops are more interested in solving the murder of a human, Jaki insists Cassie help expose the catnapper and return gorgeous Gordie to the fold. Now it's Cassie's turn to solo as she plays a deadly game of cat-and-mouse with a culprit who's not afraid to pounce . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*McNally's Dilemma (The Archy McNally Series Book 8 ) *




  








*New York Times bestseller: A mystery “full of twists and turns” set among the elite society of Palm Beach (Library Journal).*

The Palm Beach tennis season starts off with a bang when a pro is shot by his wife after she catches him with another woman. For Archy McNally, private investigator to the rich and infamous, the case seems open and shut. The killer, twice-married socialite Melva Williams, confesses to offing her cheating spouse in a moment of passion. Now she wants McNally to do her a favor: Keep the paparazzi away from her daughter, Veronica. Playing babysitter to the beautiful Veronica and remaining faithful to his fiancée prove beyond McNally’s capabilities. Before he can sort out his private life, blackmail enters the picture. As McNally attempts to find the truth amidst all the lies, his investigation must include a look into the past—and a tragedy that the world will never forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Edinburgh Midnight (Ian Hamilton Mysteries Book 3) *




  








*Superstition and murder haunt nineteenth-century Scotland in a twisting mystery by the prize-winning author of Edinburgh Twilight and Edinburgh Dusk.*

Spiritualism has captured the public’s imagination. Séances are all the rage, and Detective Ian Hamilton’s otherwise sensible aunt Lillian is not immune to their allure. But for Ian, indulging her superstitions has its limits. When members of Lillian’s circle of séance friends begin turning up dead, Ian doesn’t need a medium to tell him these aren’t freak accidents.

With the help of his friend Arthur Conan Doyle, Ian investigates, and he is soon drawn into a dark world of believers and tricksters, and a puzzling series of murders with no pattern, no motive, and no end in sight. Most alarming, the crimes conjure up the ghosts of Ian’s own past, including the mysterious deaths of his parents, which have haunted him for years.

As two cases converge, science collides with the uncanny, and Ian must confront truths that are more disturbing than he could ever have imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fatal Remedies (Commissario Brunetti Book 8 ) *




  








*The Italian police detective’s latest case hits close to home, in this novel in the New York Times–bestselling series.*

For Commissario Brunetti, it began with an early morning phone call. In the chill of the Venetian dawn, a sudden act of vandalism shatters the quiet of the deserted city. But Brunetti is shocked to find that the culprit waiting to be apprehended at the scene is someone from his own family.

Meanwhile, Brunetti is under pressure from his superiors to solve a daring robbery with a link to a suspicious accidental death. Does it all lead back to the Mafia? And how are his family’s actions connected to these crimes? The truth must be uncovered in this novel in the Silver Dagger Award–winning series by “one of the best of the international crime writers” (_Rocky Mountain News_)_._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Arms and the Women (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries) *




  








*Pascoe’s wife becomes a moving target in this “delightfully quirky, literate, often explosively funny” mystery in the acclaimed series (Publishers Weekly).*

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

Ellie Pascoe is a novelist, former campus radical, overprotective mother—and as an inspector’s wife, on high alert of suspicious behavior. When she thwarts an abduction plot, her husband, Peter, and his partner, Andrew Dalziel, assume a link to one of their past cases. An attack on Ellie’s best friend, Daphne, and a series of threatening letters from Ellie’s foiled kidnappers prove them wrong. Packed off to an isolated seaside safe place, Ellie, Daphne, and their bodyguard, DC Shirley Novello, aren’t about to lie in wait for the culprits’ next move. They’re on the offensive. No matter how calculated their plot of retaliation is, they have no idea just how desperately someone wants Ellie out of the picture. Or how insanely epic the reasons are.

Arms and the Women_ is the 19th book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Devil's Novice (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael 08 ) *




  








*From the Edgar Award–winning author: When a troubled novice is blamed for a priest’s disappearance, Brother Cadfael seeks to save his soul—and his life.*

Outside the pale of the Abbey of Saint Peter and Saint Paul, in September of 1140, a priestly emissary for King Stephen has been reported missing. But _inside_ the pale, what troubles Brother Cadfael is a proud, secretive nineteen-year-old novice.

Brother Cadfael has never seen two men more estranged than the Lord of Aspley and Meriet, the son he coldly delivers to the abbey to begin a religious vocation. Meriet, meek by day, is so racked by dreams at night that his howls earn him the nickname “the Devil’s Novice.” Shunned and feared, Meriet is soon linked to the missing priestly emissary’s dreadful fate. Only Brother Cadfael believes in Meriet’s innocence, and only the good sleuth can uncover the truth before a boy’s pure passion, not evil intent, leads a novice to the noose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Grim Joker (Robert Budd Mystery Book 1) *




  








*Mr. Hamilton Lorne is amused to receive a card with the grotesque picture of a fool, complete with cap and bells, one finger pointing at the holder.*

He and Superintendent Budd of Scotland Yard laugh at the threatening limerick scrawled across the back, assuming it is a feeble practical joke, and drop the card into a waste-paper basket.

But no one is laughing when the following morning Mr. Lorne is found dead, stabbed through the heart — the first in a series of sadistic murders perpetrated by the elusive Grim Joker…

This not-for-the-faint-hearted thriller will have you scratching your head and reaching for the light!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The River House Mystery (Trevor Lowe Book 10) *




  








*When Impresario Montague Hammond starts to suspect he’s being watched, he doesn’t take it seriously at first.*

But when he begins receiving threatening letters signed with a drawing of a man hanging from the gallows, he starts to fear for his own safety. Inviting private investigator Trevor Lowe to his riverside home, he begs him to find out who’s behind the letters.

When Hammond’s houseguest, actress Venita Shayne, is found strangled in his study the next day, the threats become all too real and Hammond decides to divulge further information to Lowe – but then he too is murdered…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Phantom Hollow (Trevor Lowe Book 1) *




  








*The first book in the Trevor Lowe series*

When Tony Frost and his colleague Jack Denton arrive for a holiday at Monk’s Lodge, an ancient cottage deep in the Somerset countryside, they are immediately warned off by the local villagers and a message scrawled in crimson across a windowpane:

‘THERE IS DANGER. GO WHILE YOU CAN!’

Tony invites his friend, the famous dramatist and criminologist Trevor Lowe, to come and help — but the investigation takes a sinister turn when the dead body of a missing estate agent is found behind a locked door in the cottage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Au Pair *




  








*If V. C. Andrews and Kate Morton had a literary love child, Emma Rous' USA Today bestseller The Au Pair would be it.

One of the most anticipated books of 2019 from Pop Sugar, Bustle, Cosmo, Parade, and Goodreads!*
Seraphine Mayes and her twin brother, Danny, were born in the middle of summer at their family's estate on the Norfolk coast. Within hours of their birth, their mother threw herself from the cliffs, the au pair fled, and the village thrilled with whispers of dark cloaks, changelings, and the aloof couple who drew a young nanny into their inner circle.

Now an adult, Seraphine mourns the recent death of her father. While going through his belongings, she uncovers a family photograph that raises dangerous questions. It was taken on the day the twins were born, and in the photo, their mother, surrounded by her husband and her young son, is smiling serenely and holding just one baby.

Who is the child, and what really happened that day?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cul-de-sac: A Novel *




  








*A shooting lays bare the secrets harbored by five families in a sleepy suburban cul-de-sac in this riveting psychological thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of All the Wrong Places.

“Cul-de-sac proves once again that Joy Fielding is an ingenious master of domestic suspense.”—Samantha M. Bailey, USA Today and #1 national bestselling author of Woman on the Edge*

Someone on this quiet, unassuming cul-de-sac will be shot dead in the middle of a sultry July night.

Will it be Maggie, the perfectionist wife, or Craig, the husband who can’t quite live up to her expectations? They’ve packed up their two children and fled their life in California, hoping for a fresh start in Florida, only to find the demons of the past hovering on their doorstep.

Maybe it will be Nick, a highly respected oncologist, or his wife, Dani, a successful dentist, both with well-kept secrets of their own.

Or perhaps the victim will be Julia, an elderly widow, whose troubled grandson has recently moved in with her, introducing unsavory habits and even more unsavory acquaintances into her formerly quiet existence.

Then there’s Olivia and her husband, Sean. Having lost his job at a prestigious advertising agency, Sean is depressed, resentful of his working wife, and drinking heavily. He is also prone to increasingly violent fantasies.

And what of the newlyweds, Aiden and Heidi, whose marriage is already on the rocks, due to Aiden’s reluctance to stand up to his intrusive mother? Matters aren’t helped when Heidi befriends Julia’s grandson, setting the stage for a major blowup.

A diverse group of neighbors, to be sure. Yet all harbor secrets. All bear scars. And all have access to guns.

Not all will survive the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Scott Jarvis Private Investigator Series, Books 1-3: A florida Action Adventure Bundle *




  








In this jam-packed collection, you’ll follow along with Scott Jarvis, a young Florida-based private eye who has an unswerving knack for finding deadly trouble…

Police detective turned private, Jarvis himself shares his tales with you, delivering his stories in the perfect blend of New England sarcasm, witty banter, insightfulness and courage destined to earn him a place in the private detective hall of fame.

Join Scott now in his first three adventures…

Choices:

Slowly becoming disillusioned by the politics of police work, Detective Sergeant Scott Jarvis struggles to balance his need to serve and his desire to get the job done his own way… when a NASA engineer vanishes, Scott is thrown into the most convoluted and deadly case of his career… and when the rug is pulled out from under him just when he’s making progress, it’s time for him to choose his path…

As a private investigator, Scott can finally overcome all obstacles and get things done his way… or can he? When he’s once again embroiled in the case that pushed him into his new life, he finds that he’s in the middle of a web of organized crime and international espionage that could very well be his end!

The Ledger:

Three cases crop up at once and after a year in the private investigator game, Jarvis wonders if he can juggle it all alone… A beautiful young woman is left holding the financial bag when her ex drains her bank and steals her car… a grocery store is being robbed from within under very suspicious circumstances… and a billionaire’s most prized possession – one that could bring his entire financial empire crumbling into dust has fallen into his enemies’ hands!

What Scott Jarvis doesn’t’ suspect is that a common thread runs through all of his cases and in the blink of an eye, the amusement of each dissolves into a deadly web of lies, deceit, grand larceny, lust… and murder!

Can young Jarvis unravel the tangles of these three puzzles before he becomes permanently trapped in the spider’s web?

Play the Hand You’re Dealt:

A successful gambling cruise line owner is being harassed by deadly racial threats… yet something much deeper and far deadlier is really behind it all.

It seems as if everybody wants a piece of Lionel Argus’ pie… is it the beautiful and mysterious woman, is it the mob, a competitor… or is the real answer one that could spell the end of Argus’ business, violate the safety of his family and put Scott’s and Lisa’s lives in the gravest peril?

If you’re a fan of crime fiction, action, adventure and thrillers, then this ever-expanding and ever more exciting series will provide you with hours of fun! From intrigue to romance, from bare knuckled fisticuffs to explosive gun battles, from spicey secret back room deals to bold kidnappings, you’ll find it all and more inside…

Join Scott Jarvis as his adventures take him across the breadth and length of Florida and beyond!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Orient Express *




  








*Greene’s “sharply, often incisively etched” novel of the interlocked fates of unwary strangers on a train from Belgium to Constantinople (The New York Times).*

The Orient Express has embarked from Ostend for a three-day journey to Cologne, Vienna, and Constantinople. The passenger list includes a Jewish trader from London with business interests in Turkey—and a score to settle; a vulnerable chorus girl on her last legs; a boozy and spiteful journalist who’s found an unrequited love in her paid companion, and her latest scoop in second class—a Serbian dissident in disguise on his way to lead a revolution; and a murderer on the run looking for a getaway. As the train hurtles across Europe, the fates of everyone on board will collide long before the Orient Express rushes headlong to its final destination.

Originally published in the UK as _Stamboul Train_ in 1932, Graham Greene’s “novel has movement, variety, interest; taken on the surface, it is an interesting and entertaining story of adventure, penetrated through and through with the consciousness of the on-rushing train, with that curious sense of the temporary suspension of one’s ordinary existence which comes to many on ship or train” (_The New York Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Saving Paris (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 4) *




  








Sgt. Tom Dunn returns in his fourth book! Dunn and his British counterpart, Sgt. Malcolm Saunders, and their squads of lethal U.S. Army Rangers and British Commandos must secure the only armor-bearing bridge in Chartres, just fifty miles from Paris. George S. Patton’s Third Army is rushing across France and it must have the bridge to keep pressure on the retreating German army.

Adolf Hitler, still reeling from the defeats and turmoil in France, sends General Dietrich von Choltitz, the Butcher of Sevastopol, already known for his brutality, to Paris as the new governor. It’s obvious even to Hitler that the liberation of Paris is imminent so the Nazi Führer orders the general to execute an unthinkable act.

Back in England, a Bletchley Park analyst reads decrypted German Enigma messages and uncovers a terrifying Nazi threat against Paris. He works desperately to unravel the details and contacts an old friend working at 10 Downing Street for help. As information becomes clear piece by piece, there is only one choice: call on Dunn and Saunders, and their squads.

Dunn and Saunders must fight the odds as the fate of Paris and perhaps all of Western Europe rests in their courageous hands.

In Saving Paris, we see the return of some old friends as, once again, Munsterman weaves WWII history and fiction for another compelling, fast-paced WWII action thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Seek and Destroy (An Eva Driscoll Thriller Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  








*This book was previously published by Thomas & Mercer, an Amazon Publishing imprint. Please check your downloaded Kindle books before purchasing.

She got away once. They can’t let it happen again.*

Eva Driscoll is on the run. She has a new identity, and the best part of $20m liberated from the CIA. Henry Langton is dead but his sinister allies are circling, and not even a presidential pardon can help Eva against an organization that operates above the White House.

With agents around the globe and no tactic off limits, Langton’s men are calling the shots. When they track down ex-CIA computer expert Farooq Naser and threaten Andrew Harvey and Tom Gray, Eva knows they will come for her next. She needs to run - and fast - but what chance does one woman have against the most powerful group in the United States, with just a few ex-spooks and a couple of mercenaries on her side?

But her pursuers should know that, even backed into a corner, Eva Driscoll is not the kind of prey to give up without a fight. But will it mean hurting those she cares for the most?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Killing Eve: Codename Villanelle: The Basis of KILLING EVE, the Hit BBC America TV Series *




  








*The breakneck thriller that inspired TV sensation Killing Eve, starring Sandra Oh, "unlike any other spy drama you've seen" (Daily Beast).*

Villanelle (a codename, of course) is one of the world's most skilled assassins. A catlike psychopath whose love for the creature comforts of her luxurious lifestyle is second only to her love of the game, she specializes in murdering the world's richest and most powerful. But when she murders an influential Russian politician, she draws a relentless foe to her tail.

Eve Polastri (not a codename) is a former MI6 operative hired by the national security services for a singular task: to find and capture or kill the assassin responsible, and those who have aided her. Eve, whose quiet and otherwise unextraordinary life belies her quick wit and keen intellect, accepts the mission.

The ensuing chase will lead them on a trail around the world, intersecting with corrupt governments and powerful criminal organizations, all leading towards a final confrontation from which neither will emerge unscathed. Codename Villanelle is a sleek, fast-paced international thriller from an exciting new voice in fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Red Mafiya: How the Russian Mob Has Invaded America *




  








In the past decade, from Brighton Beach to Moscow, Toronto to Hong Kong, the Russian mob has become the world's fastest-growing criminal superpower. Trafficking in prostitutes, heroin, and missiles, the mafiya poses an enormous threat to global stability and safety. Today, the mafiya controls over 80 percent of Russia's banks and has siphoned off billions of dollars in Western loans and aid, almost certainly derailing the chance for a stable democracy there. But that is just the beginning, for the mafiya is now in every corner of the United States and has infiltrated some of the banks and brokerage firms that handle your money. And American law enforcement is just waking up to this staggering problem.

No journalist in the world knows more about the mafiya than Friedman, who has covered the Russian mob for _Details_, _Vanity Fair_, and _New York_.

At great peril to himself, Friedman interviewed many of the top mobsters, who were stunningly candid about their activities.

In their depravity, ruthlessness, and brutality, Russian gangsters make the traditional Mafia look like choirboys. _Red Mafiya_ will appeal to anyone interested in the Mob.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Camp X: SOE school for spies (David Stafford World War II History) *




  








*Camp X was the first secret agent training camp ever to be built in North America.*

Established early in the Second World War by Britain’s Special Operations Executive on the Canadian shore of Lake Ontario, it trained dozens of Americans and Canadians in the arts of secret war including paramilitary skills, close combat, disguise, secret ciphers, propaganda, and undercover operations.

Many of the Camp’s graduates became secret agents in enemy-occupied Europe and Asia. Others were sent to South or Central America to counter Nazi espionage and subversion against the allied war effort. Still others worked at the Camp’s HYDRA radio station responsible for transmitting some of the most sensitive intelligence material to pass between secret services across the Atlantic.

Based on eyewitness accounts and secret files in London, Washington, and Ottawa, the cast of this real life spy adventure also includes Sir William Stephenson (‘Intrepid’), OSS chief ‘Wild Bill’ Donovan, and FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover. This edition includes a new preface by the author bringing the story up to date.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Force: The Legendary Special Ops Unit and WWII's Mission Impossible *




  








*Hailed as "masterly" (Wall Street Journal) and a "monumental achievement" (Douglas Brinkley), this book tells the riveting, true story of the group of elite US and Canadian soldiers who sacrificed everything to accomplish a crucial but nearly impossible WWII mission.*

In December of 1943, as Nazi forces sprawled around the world and the future of civilization hung in the balance, a group of highly trained U.S. and Canadian soldiers from humble backgrounds was asked to do the impossible: capture a crucial Nazi stronghold perched atop stunningly steep cliffs. The men were a rough-and-ready group, assembled from towns nested in North America's most unforgiving terrain, where many of them had struggled through the Great Depression relying on canny survival skills and the fearlessness of youth. Brought together by the promise to take part in the military's most elite missions, they formed a unique brotherhood tested first by the crucible of state-of-the-art training—including skiing, rock climbing, and parachuting—and then tragically by the vicious fighting they would face.

The early battle in the Italian theatre for the strategic fort cost the heroic U.S.-Canadian commando unit—their first special forces unit ever assembled—enormous casualties. Yet the victory put them in position to continue their drive into Italy, setting the stage for the Allies' resurgence toward victory in WWII. The unit, with its vast range of capabilities and mission-specific exercises, became a model for the "Green Berets" and other special forces groups that would go on to accomplish America's most challenging undertakings behind enemy lines.

Knitting first-hand accounts seamlessly into the narrative-drawing on interviews with surviving members and their families; the memoirs, letters, and diaries of Forcemen; and declassified documents in the American, Canadian, British, and German archives—_The Force_ tells a story that is as deeply personal as it is inspiring.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*StuG III Brigade 191, 1940–1945: The Buffalo Brigade in Action in the Balkans, Greece and from Moscow to Kursk and Sevastopol *




  







Based on their experiences during the First World War, the Reichswehr decided that the infantry support gun of the future should be an armored, motorized vehicle with an effective calibre of cannon: the _Sturmgeschütz III_. The weapon was used in the ‘fire brigade role’ at hotspots along the Front, where it was much feared by enemy forces.

This illustrated volume tells the tale of Brigade 191, aka the ‘Buffalo Brigade’, who used the _Sturmgeschütz III_ as they took part in Operation Barbarossa in the Ukraine, saw action during the fight for Greece in 1941 and were deployed to the areas of heaviest fighting in the campaign against the Soviet Union. This began with the infantry advance from Ukraine to Moscow (1941): then to Voronezh, Kursk, the Caucasus and Kuban (1942), then the Kertsch Peninsula and the Crimea (1943-1944), before they were finally evacuated from Sevastopol into Romania by naval lighters. On the South-east Front (the retreat through the Balkans), the Brigade fought its way into Austria and was still fighting on the last day of the war to keep a corridor open.

Keen to write an account recording the tactical significance of the _Sturmgeschütz III_, while surviving members of Brigade 191 also wished for a cohesive documentary record of the war, Bork set about gathering military records and literature, as well as interviewing as many ex-Brigade men as possible, in order to bring this detailed account into being.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Give Me Tomorrow: The Korean War's Greatest Untold Story -- The Epic Stand of the Marines of George Company *




  








*An epic story of valor and sacrifice by a legendary Marine company in the Korean War brought to gripping, cinematic light by an acclaimed historian ("Gives the brave Marines of George Company long overdue recognition"--New York Post)*

"What would you want if you could have any wish?" asked the photojournalist of the haggard, bloodied Marine before him. The Marine gaped at his interviewer. The photographer snapped his picture, which became the iconic Korean War image featured on this book's jacket. "Give me tomorrow," he said at last.

After nearly four months of continuous and agonizing combat on the battlefields of Korea, such a simple request seemed impossible. For many men of George Company, or "Bloody George" as they were known-one of the Forgotten War's most decorated yet unrecognized companies-it was a wish that would not come true.

This is the untold story of "Bloody George," a Marine company formed quickly to answer its nation's call to duty in 1950. This small band of men-a colorful cast of characters, including a Native American fighting to earn his honor as a warrior, a Southern boy from Tennessee at odds with a Northern blue-blood reporter-turned-Marine, and a pair of twins who exemplified to the group the true meaning of brotherhood-were mostly green troops who had been rushed through training to fill America's urgent need on the Korean front. They would find themselves at the tip of the spear in some of the Korean War's bloodiest battles.

After storming ashore at Inchon and fighting house-to-house in Seoul, George Company, one of America's last units in reserve, found itself on the frozen tundra of the Chosin Reservoir facing elements of an entire division of Chinese troops. They didn't realize it then, but they were soon to become crucial to the battle-modern-day Spartans called upon to hold off ten times their number. _Give Me Tomorrow _is their unforgettable story of bravery and courage.

Thoroughly researched and vividly told, _Give Me Tomorrow_ is fitting testament to the heroic deeds of George Company. They will never again be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Secret Life: The Polish Officer, His Covert Mission, And The Price He Paid To Save His Country *




  








In August 1972, Ryszard Kuklinski, a highly respected colonel in the Polish Army, embarked on what would become one of the most extraordinary human intelligence operations of the Cold War. Despite the extreme risk to himself and his family, he contacted the American Embassy in Bonn, and arranged a secret meeting. From the very start, he made clear that he deplored the Soviet domination of Poland, and believed his country was on the wrong side of the Cold War.

Over the next nine years, Kuklinski -- code name "Jack Strong" -- rose quickly in the Polish defense ministry, acting as a liaison to Moscow, and helping to prepare for a "hot war" with the West. But he also lived a life of subterfuge -- of dead drops, messages written in invisible ink, miniature cameras, and secret transmitters. In 1981, he gave the CIA the secret plans to crush Solidarity. Then, about to be discovered, he made a dangerous escape with his family to the West. He still lives in hiding in America.

Kuklinski's story is a harrowing personal drama about one man's decision to betray the Communist leadership in order to save the country he loves, and the intense debate it spurred over whether he was a traitor or a patriot. Through extensive interviews and access to the CIA's secret archive on the case, Benjamin Weiser offers an unprecedented and richly detailed look at this secret history of the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Service: A Navy SEAL at War *




  








Navy SEAL Marcus Luttrell returned from his star-crossed mission in Afghanistan with his bones shattered and his heart broken. So many had given their lives to save him-and he would have readily done the same for them. As he recuperated, he wondered why he and others, from America's founding to today, had been willing to sacrifice everything-including themselves-for the sake of family, nation, and freedom.

In _Service_, we follow Marcus Luttrell to Iraq, where he returns to the battlefield as a member of SEAL Team 5 to help take on the most dangerous city in the world: Ramadi, the capital of war-torn Al Anbar Province. There, in six months of high-intensity urban combat, he would be part of what has been called the greatest victory in the history of U.S. Special Operations forces. We also return to Afghanistan and Operation Redwing, where Luttrell offers powerful new details about his miraculous rescue. Throughout, he reflects on what it really means to take on a higher calling, about the men he's seen lose their lives for their country, and the legacy of those who came and bled before.

A thrilling war story, _Service_ is also a profoundly moving tribute to the warrior brotherhood, to the belief that nobody goes it alone, and no one will be left behind.
Navy SEAL Marcus Luttrell returned from his star-crossed mission in Afghanistan with his bones shattered and his heart broken. So many had given their lives to save him-and he would have readily done the same for them. As he recuperated, he wondered why he and others, from America's founding to today, had been willing to sacrifice everything-including themselves-for the sake of family, nation, and freedom.

In _Service_, we follow Marcus Luttrell to Iraq, where he returns to the battlefield as a member of SEAL Team 5 to help take on the most dangerous city in the world: Ramadi, the capital of war-torn Al Anbar Province. There, in six months of high-intensity urban combat, he would be part of what has been called the greatest victory in the history of U.S. Special Operations forces. We also return to Afghanistan and Operation Redwing, where Luttrell offers powerful new details about his miraculous rescue. Throughout, he reflects on what it really means to take on a higher calling, about the men he's seen lose their lives for their country, and the legacy of those who came and bled before.

A thrilling war story, _Service_ is also a profoundly moving tribute to the warrior brotherhood, to the belief that nobody goes it alone, and no one will be left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/03/22.

Currently $2.

*City of Death: Humanitarian Warriors in the Battle of Mosul *




  








*This is the true story of Ephraim Mattos, a former US Navy SEAL, and what he witnessed while volunteering as a frontline combat medic during the historic battle to retake Mosul from ISIS - the deadliest urban combat the world has seen since WWII.*

After leaving the US Navy SEAL teams in spring of 2017, Ephraim Mattos, age 24, flew to Iraq to volunteer as a humanitarian on the front lines of the war on ISIS. Until being shot by ISIS on a suicidal rescue mission, Mattos witnessed unexplainable acts of courage and sacrifice by the Iraqi Army and his fellow volunteers, who, while under heavy machine gun and mortar fire, assaulted across ISIS minefields, used themselves as human shields, and sprinted down ISIS-infested streets - all to retrieve wounded civilians.

In City of Death: Humanitarian Warriors in the Battle of Mosul, Mattos recounts in vivid detail what he saw and felt while he and the other volunteers evacuated the wounded, conducted rescue missions, and at times fought shoulder-to-shoulder with the Iraqi Army against ISIS. Filled with raw and emotional descriptions of what it's like to come face-to-face with death, this is the harrowing and uplifting true story of a small group of men who risked everything to save the lives of the Iraqi people and who followed the credence, "Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends".

As the coauthor of the number-one New York Times best-selling American Sniper, Scott McEwen has teamed up with Mattos to help share an unforgettable tale of an American warrior turned humanitarian forced to fight his way into and out of a hell on earth created by ISIS.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/04/22.

Currently $2.

*Tau Zero *




  








*This Hugo Award finalist, “justifiably regarded as a classic” (SFReviews.net), is the tale of an epic space voyage where time dilation goes horribly wrong.*

Aboard the spacecraft _Leonora Christine_, fifty crewmembers, half men and half women, have embarked on a journey of discovery like no other to a planet thirty light-years away. Since their ship is not capable of traveling faster than light, the crew will be subject to the effects of time dilation and relativity. They will age five years on board the ship before reaching their destination, but thirty-three years will pass on Earth. Experienced scientists and researchers, they have come to terms with the time conditions of their space travel.

Until . . . the _Leonora Christine_ passes through an uncharted nebula, which damages the engine, making it impossible to decelerate the ship on the second half of their trip. To survive, the crewmembers have no choice but to bypass their destination and continue to accelerate toward the speed of light. But how will they keep hope alive and maintain order as they hurtle deeper into space with time passing more and more rapidly, and their ultimate fate unknown?

With its combination of mind-blowing hard science and compelling human drama, _Tau Zero _is “the ultimate hard science novel” (Mike Resnick).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*City *




  








*This award-winning science fiction classic explores a far-future world inhabited by intelligent canines who pass down the tales of their human forefathers.*

Thousands of years have passed since humankind abandoned the city—first for the countryside, then for the stars, and ultimately for oblivion—leaving their most loyal animal companions alone on Earth. Granted the power of speech centuries earlier by the revered Bruce Webster, the intelligent, pacifist dogs are the last keepers of human history, raising their pups with bedtime stories, passed down through generations, of the lost “websters” who gave them so much but will never return. With the aid of Jenkins, an ageless service robot, the dogs live in a world of harmony and peace. But they now face serious threats from their own and other dimensions, perhaps the most dangerous of all being the reawakened remnants of a warlike race called “Man.”

In the Golden Age of Isaac Asimov and Robert A. Heinlein, Clifford D. Simak’s writing blazed as brightly as anyone’s in the science fiction firmament. Winner of the International Fantasy Award, _City _is a magnificent literary metropolis filled with an astonishing array of interlinked stories and structures—at once dystopian, transcendent, compassionate, and visionary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Twenty-Five to Life *




  








*Life goes on for the billions left behind after the humanity-saving colony mission to Proxima Centauri leaves Earth orbit ... but what's the point?*

Julie Riley is two years too young to get out from under her mother's thumb, and what does it matter? She's over-educated, under-employed, and kept mostly numb by her pharma emplant. Her best friend, who she's mostly been interacting with via virtual reality for the past decade, is part of the colony mission to Proxima Centauri. Plus, the world is coming to an end. So, there's that.

When Julie's mother decides it's time to let go of the family home in a failing suburb and move to the city to be closer to work and her new beau, Julie decides to take matters into her own hands. She runs, illegally, hoping to find and hide with the Volksgeist, a loose-knit culture of tramps, hoboes, senior citizens, artists, and never-do-wells who have elected to ride out the end of the world in their campers and converted vans, constantly on the move over the back roads of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Eyes of the Dragon: A Novel*




  








*“It is just not possible to stop turning the pages” (The Washington Post) of this bestselling classic tale—an epic fantasy as only Stephen King could envision it.*

_“Once, in a kingdom called Delain, there was a king with two sons….”_

Thus begins one of the most unique tales that master storyteller Stephen King has ever written—a sprawling fantasy of dark magic and the struggle for absolute power that utterly transforms the destinies of two brothers born into royalty. Through this enthralling masterpiece of mythical adventure, intrigue, and terror, you will thrill to this unforgettable narrative filled with relentless, wicked enchantment, and the most terrible of secrets….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bizarre Bathroom Reader: Your Plunging Guide into the Strangest Stories, Oddest Trivia, Inexplicable Events, and Unfathomable Mysteries the World Has to Offer! *




  








*Thousands of thrilling facts and trivia from murderous cults to UFOs!*

Did you know legendary skyjacker D. B. Cooper was most likely a Boeing employee? How about the fact that the Manson Family’s killing spree was meant to incite racial rioting? Or that rather than arriving from outer space, UFOs have been operating from deep within Earth’s oceans for centuries?

Learn true, confidential information about these and other—even stranger!—subjects in this mammoth volume. With mind-boggling facts from the most varied sources, find out all about monsters, magic bullets, and mass hysteria, in five unsinkable chapters:

• Puzzling Places
• Befuddling Beliefs
• Strange Subcultures
• Peculiar People
• Mystifying Mysteries

Whether you’re interested in conspiracies, ghosts, lucha libre, or the Bermuda Triangle, there is an anti-boredom list, entry, or chronology for everyone in this freakishly huge toilet (or travel) companion. Plunge into the Bizarre Bathroom Reader to find answers to all of those lifelong questions you may have!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*America's Reluctant Prince: The Life of John F. Kennedy Jr. *




  








*A New York Times Bestseller

A major new biography of John F. Kennedy Jr. from a leading historian who was also a close friend, America’s Reluctant Prince* *is a deeply researched, personal, surprising, and revealing portrait of the Kennedy heir the world lost too soon.
*
Through the lens of their decades-long friendship and including exclusive interviews and details from previously classified documents, noted historian and _New York Times _bestselling author Steven M. Gillon examines John F. Kennedy Jr.’s life and legacy from before his birth to the day he died. Gillon covers the highs, the lows, and the surprising incidents, viewpoints, and relationships that John never discussed publicly, revealing the full story behind JFK Jr.’s complicated and rich life. In the end, Gillon proves that John’s life was far more than another tragedy—rather, it’s the true key to understanding both the Kennedy legacy and how America’s first family continues to shape the world we live in today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*What's Eating Gilbert Grape *




  








*“Wonderfully entertaining . . . This distinctive first novel goes down like a chocolate milkshake but boasts the sharpness and finesse of a complex wine” (Publishers Weekly).*

Gilbert Grape is a twenty-four-year-old grocery store clerk stuck in Endora, Iowa, where the population is 1,091 and shrinking. After the suicide of Gilbert’s father, his family never fully recovered. Once the town beauty queen, Gilbert’s mother is now morbidly obese and planted eternally in front of the TV; his younger sister has recently turned both boy-crazy and God-fearing, while his older sister sacrifices everything for her family. And then there’s Arnie, Gilbert’s younger brother with special needs. With no one else to care for Arnie, Gilbert becomes his brother’s main parent, and all four siblings must tend to the needs of their helpless, grieving mother.

So Gilbert is in a rut—until a mysterious new girl named Becky arrives in this small town. As his family gathers for Arnie’s eighteenth birthday, Gilbert finds himself at a crossroads . . .

This “completely original” portrait of a family (_The New York Times_), “charged with sardonic intelligence” (_The Washington Post Book World_), was the basis for a film starring Johnny Depp and Leonardo DiCaprio, and stands as one of the most memorable novels of recent decades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deadly Innocence *




  








Karla and Paul seemed like the picture-perfect newlyweds, but were really a pair of vicious killers who abducted, sexually tortured and murdered innocent schoolgirls, videotaping their evil acts in suburban Niagara Falls. Billed as the crime of the century in Canada, this case has received a great deal of media coverage on both sides of the border. Includes eight pages of photos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wolf in the Shadows (A Sharon McCone Mystery Book 13) *




  







Muller's popular heroine, San Francisco sleuth Sharon McCone, faces her greatest challenge when her boyfriend disappears while delivering a $2 million ransom for a kidnapped researcher. Each of Muller's mysteries sells more than the previous, and this 14th ties into her new July hardcover Till the Butchers Cut Him Down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Till the Butchers Cut Him Down (A Sharon McCone Mystery Book 14)*




  







P.I. Sharon McCone has struck out on her own and needs all the clients she can get - even a shady character from her Berkeley days. From the moment T.J. "Suitcase" Gordon whisks her off in his private helicopter, complaining of death threats, her life will never be the same....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Wild and Lonely Place (A Sharon McCone Mystery Book 15) *




  







The bestselling author of Till the Butchers Cut Him Down presents her latest mystery starring Saron McCone. Investigating a terrorist bombing at the Consulate of an Arab Emirate, Sharon is thinking only of the million-dollar-reward--until she meets the consul general's daughter. When the girl disappears, Sharon risks everything to save her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*5 Bodies to Die For (A Body Movers Novel) *




  








*The body count keeps rising...*

The Charmed Killer is on the loose in Atlanta and Carlotta Wren is caught up in the terror--especially when her body-moving side business brings her dangerously close to the action.

_And then..._

She's forced to take refuge in her former fiancé's house--much to the chagrin of other interested parties...

Her brother Wesley begins to behave as if he has his own death wish...

And someone close to her is implicated in the mass murders.

Meanwhile, Carlotta can't shake the feeling that danger is dogging her seemingly cursed family--and that the serial killer's exploits are starting to get personal....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Deadly Mystery of the Missing Diamonds (A Dizzy Heights Mystery Book 1) *




  








*Missing diamonds. Mysterious deaths. And all that jazz.*

London, 1925. With their band the Dizzy Heights, jazz musicians Ivor ‘Skins’ Maloney and Bartholomew ‘Barty’ Dunn are used to improvising as they play the Charleston for flappers and toffs, but things are about to take a surprising turn.

Superintendent Sunderland has had word that a deserter who stole a fortune in diamonds as he fled the war is a member of the Aristippus private members’ club in Mayfair—where the Dizzy Heights have a residency. And the thief is planning to steal a hoard of jewels hidden there under the cover of a dance contest.

As mutual pal Lady Hardcastle has suggested, Skins and Dunn are perfectly placed to be Sunderland’s eyes and ears—and Skins’s wife Ellie soon lends a hand with a bit of light snooping. But the stakes change dramatically when a mysterious death at the club brings a sinister note to the investigation.

With the dance contest fast approaching, the trio must solve the mystery of the missing diamonds, unmask the murderer, and prevent more deadly crimes—all without missing a beat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Perfect Daughter: An absolutely gripping psychological thriller with a shocking twist *




  








*Rain pounds the windscreen in the pitch-black evening. She knows this winding country road like the back of her hand, dodges the potholes with ease. But then she hears a crunch. A thud.*

Since *Katie*’s dad left it’s just been the two of us, but we’re a team – singing in the kitchen at cheesy pop songs, tackling her homework. My teenage daughter is everything to me.

But one night, as we’re curled up in front of the TV, the messages start. I keep my phone away from Katie so she can’t see the terrifying words: *I know what you did. Now you’re going to do something for me…*

My gut wrenches. In the town we’ve lived in our whole lives, could someone know about the terrible thing I did to protect my girl, and keep her darkest secret?

Desperate to discover who is sending the messages, I have no choice to obey. As I drive where they tell me, do what they say, send the photo evidence they want, I’m sure someone is watching me too… and when one of our windows is smashed in the middle of the night, I suddenly realise who must be behind it all.

Someone I used to trust.
Someone right here in this safe little town.
*And now I’m more scared than ever.*

I’ve already done something terrible to protect my daughter.* How much further will I have to go?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*212: A Novel (Ellie Hatcher Book 3)*




  








“The plot of an Alafair Burke thriller doesn’t just rip from the headlines. She’s one step ahead of them. _212_ scares you and keeps you turning the pages into the wee hours.”
—Harlan Coben

“Burke has created a strong female protagonist in the tradition of Sara Paretsky’s V.I. Warshawski and Marcia Muller’s Sharon McCone.… Utterly authentic.”
—_Boston Globe

212_ is acclaimed author—and former deputy district attorney—Alafair Burke’s gripping thriller featuring hip, Manhattan-based detective Ellie Hatcher. Fans of Lisa Gardner, Sandra Brown, Karin Slaughter, Harlan Coben, Sue Grafton, and PJ Tracy will find it hard to put _212 _down until the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Remember Me?: An addictive psychological thriller that you won't be able to put down in 2022 *




  








*A perfect life…*

Paul Henderson leads a normal life. A deputy headteacher at a good school, a loving relationship with girlfriend Jenna, and a baby on the way. Everything _seems_ perfect.

*A shocking message…*

Until Paul receives a message from his ex-fiance Nicole. Beautiful, ambitious and fierce, Nicole is everything Jenna is not. And now it seems Nicole is back, and she has a score to settle with Paul…

*A deadly secret.*

But Paul can’t understand how Nicole is back. Because he’s pretty sure he killed her with his own bare hands….

Which means, someone else knows the truth about what happened that night. And they’ll stop at nothing to make Paul pay…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*For Valour (Modern Naval Fiction Library Book 1) *




  







Odds are long for the British destroyers assigned to escort vital northern convoys through the bitter Arctic Sea in the bloodiest days of WWII. Commander Graham Martineau, still haunted by the loss of his ship and crew to Nazi destroyers, must take on a new command: the Tribal Class destroyer Hakka.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Place Called Freedom *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

Scotland, 1766. Sentenced to a life of misery in the brutal coal mines, twenty-one-year-old Mack McAsh hungers for escape. His only ally: the beautiful, highborn Lizzie Hallim, who is trapped in her own kind of hell. Though separated by politics and position, these two restless young people are bound by their passionate search for a place called freedom.

From the teeming streets of London to the infernal hold of a slave ship to a sprawling Virginia plantation, Ken Follett’s turbulent, unforgettable novel of liberty and revolution brings together a vivid cast of heroes and villains, lovers and rebels, hypocrites and hell-raisers—all propelled by destiny toward an epic struggle that will change their lives forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Going Wrong *




  








*From a New York Times–bestselling author: A chilling psychological thriller about one man’s murderous obsession with his childhood sweetheart.*

Growing up in the roughest part of London, Guy Curran never imagined he would fall in love with a rich girl. But from the moment he meets Leonora Chisholm, he knows it’s their destiny to be together. They have a short, passionate teenage fling—over almost before it begins. Leonora moves on, but Guy never will. His love for her is dangerous, and it will destroy them both.

Over the next ten years, Guy becomes a millionaire, selling hard drugs and bad art to the jet set of Western Europe. He and Leonora remain friends, sharing weekly lunches—until the day he learns she’s fallen in love with someone else. Seized by murderous jealousy, Guy is about to embark on a mad quest to claim the woman he desires—or die trying.

“Rendell is a master of depicting the long, slow slide into madness” and _Going Wrong_ shows her brilliant ability to walk the line between elegance and terror (_Publishers Weekly_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood Flag: A Paul Madriani Novel*




  








Defending a client accused of killing her father, attorney Paul Madriani is drawn into a treacherous conspiracy dating to World War II in this enthralling installment in the _New York Times_ bestselling series.

Paul Madriani and Harry Hinds have a new client: Emma Brauer, a woman accused in the “mercy killing” of her aged father, Robert Brauer. Insisting she’s innocent, Emma tells Paul about a package sent to her father shortly before he entered the hospital. Bequeathed to him by a member of his unit from World War II, the box contains a key and a slip of paper. Emma fears that this package is connected to her father’s death.

When Paul’s young assistant Sofia is murdered, Madriani is blindsided by the realization that Emma’s fears are well-grounded.

Digging into Robert’s military history, Madriani discovers that other members of the Army unit Robert served with have recently died—under similarly suspicious circumstances. When he finds that the box sent to Brauer relates to a mysterious talisman that went missing at the end of the war—a feared Nazi relic known as the “Blood Flag”—Madriani and Hinds realize they are in for the fight of their lives.

With Emma’s life on the line and their own safety in jeopardy, Madriani must uncover the truth before the evil of the Blood Flag is allowed to spin a new web.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*New Madrid Earthquake: A Disaster Thriller *




  








*In the not too distant past, along the Mississippi River,
North America tried to tear itself in half.
It failed. It won’t the second time.
New Madrid.*

A standalone disaster thriller from international bestselling author, Bobby Akart, one of America's favorite storytellers, who delivers up-all-night thrillers to readers in 245 countries and territories worldwide.

*“Akart is a master of suspense, keeping us on the edge of our seats. But, he does it with fact-based fiction that would scare even the most hardened readers.”*

Two hundred years ago, several faults within the New Madrid seismic zone along the Mississippi River ruptured triggering some of the largest earthquakes in American history. The three massive quakes ripped open America's Heartland, shaking residents as far away as New York City and Washington, DC while ringing church bells in Boston and Charleston, South Carolina.

*“No one can research like Bobby Akart and then turn this meticulous research into one exciting thrill ride.”*

Akart's standalone novel, New Madrid, is based on actual events. It just hasn't happened yet, until now. 200 years after the historic quake sequence of 1811-12, it's reawakened.

*“This is a story of fortitude and love for family - do you have what it takes to survive and make it back to your loved ones.”*

The New Madrid fault zone, six times larger than the San Andreas in California, has generated a series of massive earthquakes thrusting the Atwood and Chandler families in a fight to survive. Attorney Jack Atwood and his brother-in-law Tony Chandler are winding up their year-end tax planning presentation atop The Met, a skyscraper in St. Louis, before returning to Memphis for their family's Christmas celebration. Jill Atwood, her daughter Emily and teenage son Tate, are in a downtown Memphis performing arts theater attending the dress rehearsal for Emily’s Christmas pageant. Beth Chandler, 28 weeks pregnant, together with her 3-year old autistic son, are traveling from Louisiana to join the rest of the family in Memphis.

Will they arrive for Christmas? Will they arrive at all? Their lives are about to change forever.

*“You are there. Feeling what they feel. Anger, joy, love, mourning. You feel it all. Not everyone can write a book like this. It takes a special writer to make you feel a book.”*

Bobby Akart has delivered intense, up-all-night thrillers causing you to whisper just one more chapter until the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Devil to Pay *




  








*Nick Kane is a man with nothing to lose, and everything to prove.
*
A model soldier fighting for queen and country, it seemed nothing could stop him becoming one of the very top officers. But that was then.

And this is now.

Injured in a bomb blast on reconnaissance in Iraq he's forced out of the army and into the quiet life.But after a year in civvies rebuilding his life and his relationship with his family, things for Nick are looking up. That is until he finds out that his old army buddy Ben is dead.

Word is that he took his own life, but Nick knows that Ben had everything to live for, and when he starts to question the circumstances of his friend's death, he discovers that there are people who will stop at nothing to cover up the terrifying truth.

Explosive and gripping,_ Devil to pay_ is the electrifying new action thriller from bestselling author Ross Kemp.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Eagle Has Landed (Liam Devlin series Book 1) *




  








*New York Times Bestseller: An audacious Nazi plan to kidnap Winston Churchill threatens to tip the scales of World War II.*

In November of 1943, an elite team of Nazi paratroopers descends on British soil with a diabolical goal: to abduct Winston Churchill and cripple the Allied war effort. The mission, ordered by Hitler himself and planned by Heinrich Himmler, is led by ace agent Kurt Steiner and aided on the ground by IRA gunman Liam Devlin.

As the deadly duo executes Hitler’s harrowing plot, only the quiet town of Studley Constable stands in their way. Its residents are the lone souls aware of the impending Nazi plan, and they must become the most unlikely of heroes as the fate of the war hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Emotional Brain: The Mysterious Underpinnings of Emotional Life*




  








What happens in our brains to make us feel fear, love, hate, anger, joy? Do we control our emotions, or do they control us? Do animals have emotions? How can traumatic experiences in early childhood influence adult behavior, even though we have no conscious memory of them? In _The Emotional Brain,_ Joseph LeDoux investigates the origins of human emotions and explains that many exist as part of complex neural systems that evolved to enable us to survive.

One of the principal researchers profiled in Daniel Goleman's _Emotional Intelligence,_ LeDoux is a leading authority in the field of neural science. In this provocative book, he explores the brain mechanisms underlying our emotions -- mechanisms that are only now being revealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Byzantine World War *




  








*The Crusades shook the world. But why did they happen?*

Their origins are revealed in a new light. As part of a medieval world war that stretched from Asia to Europe. At its centre was an ancient empire – Byzantium.

Told for the first time as a single, linked narrative are three great events that changed history: the fall of Byzantium in the eleventh century, the epic campaign of the First Crusade and the origins of modern Turkey.

Nick Holmes not only presents the First Crusade in a wider global context but he also puts forwards new interpretations of the original sources, suggesting that its success was in fact largely accidental, and that the central role of Byzantium in the Crusades has been underestimated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Unbound: How Eight Technologies Made Us Human and Brought Our World to the Brink *




  








*Like Guns, Germs, and Steel, a work of breathtaking sweep and originality that reinterprets the human story.*

Although we usually think of technology as something unique to modern times, our ancestors began to create the first technologies millions of years ago in the form of prehistoric tools and weapons. Over time, eight key technologies gradually freed us from the limitations of our animal origins.

The fabrication of weapons, the mastery of fire, and the technologies of clothing and shelter radically restructured the human body, enabling us to walk upright, shed our body hair, and migrate out of tropical Africa. Symbolic communication transformed human evolution from a slow biological process into a fast cultural process. The invention of agriculture revolutionized the relationship between humanity and the environment, and the technologies of interaction led to the birth of civilization. Precision machinery spawned the industrial revolution and the rise of nation-states; and in the next metamorphosis, digital technologies may well unite all of humanity for the benefit of future generations.

Synthesizing the findings of primatology, paleontology, archeology, history, and anthropology, Richard Currier reinterprets and retells the modern narrative of human evolution that began with the discovery of Lucy and other Australopithecus fossils. But the same forces that allowed us to integrate technology into every aspect of our daily lives have also brought us to the brink of planetary catastrophe. _Unbound_ explains both how we got here and how human society must be transformed again to achieve a sustainable future.

*Technology: “The deliberate modification of any natural object or substance with forethought to achieve a specific end or to serve a specific purpose.”*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*An American Plague: The True and Terrifying Story of the Yellow Fever Epidemic of 1793 (Newbery Honor Book)*




  








*National Book Award Finalist: An account of the disease that ravaged eighteenth-century Philadelphia, written and illustrated for young readers.*

1793, Philadelphia: The nation’s capital and the largest city in North America is devastated by an apparently incurable disease, cause unknown…

This dramatic narrative describes the illness known as yellow fever and the toll it took on the city’s residents, relating the epidemic to the social and political events of the day and eighteenth-century medical beliefs and practices. Drawing on first-hand accounts, Jim Murphy spotlights the heroic role of Philadelphia’s free blacks in combating the disease, and the Constitutional crisis President Washington faced when he was forced to leave the city—and all his papers—to escape the deadly contagion. The search for the fever's causes and cure provides a suspenseful counterpoint to this riveting true story of a city under siege.

Winner of multiple awards, this thoroughly researched book offers a look at the conditions of cities at the time of our nation’s birth, and draws timely parallels to modern-day epidemics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Night to Remember: The Sinking of the Titanic (The Titanic Chronicles Book 1) *




  








*#1 New York Times Bestseller: The definitive book on the sinking of the Titanic, based on interviews with survivors, by the author of The Miracle of Dunkirk.*

At first, no one but the lookout recognized the sound. Passengers described it as the impact of a heavy wave, a scraping noise, or the tearing of a long calico strip. In fact, it was the sound of the world’s most famous ocean liner striking an iceberg, and it served as the death knell for 1,500 souls. In the next two hours and forty minutes, the maiden voyage of the _Titanic_ became one of history’s worst maritime accidents. As the ship’s deck slipped closer to the icy waterline, women pleaded with their husbands to join them on lifeboats. Men changed into their evening clothes to meet death with dignity. And in steerage, hundreds fought bitterly against certain death. At 2:15 a.m. the ship’s band played “Autumn.” Five minutes later, the _Titanic_ was gone. Based on interviews with sixty-three survivors, Lord’s moment-by-moment account is among the finest books written about one of the twentieth century’s bleakest nights.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Night Lives On: The Untold Stories and Secrets Behind the Sinking of the "Unsinkable" Ship—Titanic (The Titanic Chronicles Book 2) *




  








*In this New York Times bestseller, the author of A Night to Remember and The Miracle of Dunkirk revisits the Titanic disaster.*

Walter Lord’s _A Night to Remember_ was a landmark work that recounted the harrowing events of April 14, 1912, when the British ocean liner RMS _Titanic_ went down in the North Atlantic Ocean, a book that inspired a classic movie of the same name. In _The Night Lives On_, Lord takes the exploration further, revealing information about the ship’s last hours that emerged in the decades that followed, and separating myths from facts.

Was the ship really christened before setting sail on its maiden voyage? What song did the band play as water spilled over the bow? How did the ship’s wireless operators fail so badly, and why did the nearby _Californian_, just ten miles away when the _Titanic_ struck the iceberg, not come to the rescue? Lord answers these questions and more, in a gripping investigation of the night when approximately 1,500 victims were lost to the sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Guns of August: The Outbreak of World War I; Barbara W. Tuchman's Great War Series (Modern Library 100 Best Nonfiction Books) *




  








*Selected by the Modern Library as one of the 100 best nonfiction books of all time

The Proud Tower, the Pulitzer Prize–winning The Guns of August, and The Zimmerman Telegram comprise Barbara W. Tuchman’s classic histories of the First World War era*

In this landmark, Pulitzer Prize–winning account, renowned historian Barbara W. Tuchman re-creates the first month of World War I: thirty days in the summer of 1914 that determined the course of the conflict, the century, and ultimately our present world. Beginning with the funeral of Edward VII, Tuchman traces each step that led to the inevitable clash. And inevitable it was, with all sides plotting their war for a generation. Dizzyingly comprehensive and spectacularly portrayed with her famous talent for evoking the characters of the war’s key players, Tuchman’s magnum opus is a classic for the ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*MacArthur at War: World War II in the Pacific *




  








*The definitive account of General Douglas MacArthur's rise during World War II, from the author of the bestseller The Admirals.*

World War II changed the course of history. Douglas MacArthur changed the course of World War II. _Macarthur at War_ will go deeper into this transformative period of his life than previous biographies, drilling into the military strategy that Walter R. Borneman is so skilled at conveying, and exploring how personality and ego translate into military successes and failures.

Architect of stunning triumphs and inexplicable defeats, General MacArthur is the most intriguing military leader of the twentieth century. There was never any middle ground with MacArthur. This in-depth study of the most critical period of his career shows how his influence spread far beyond the war-torn Pacific.

*A Finalist for the Gilder Lehrman Prize for Military History at the New York Historical Society*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*War in the Shadows: Resistance, Deception and Betrayal in Occupied France *




  







*‘One of our very best writers on France.’ Antony Beevor*

After publishing an acclaimed biography of Jean Moulin, leader of the French Resistance, Patrick Marnham received an anonymous letter from a person who claimed to have worked for British Intelligence during the war. The ex-spy praised his book but insisted that he had missed the real ‘treasure’. The letter drew Marnham back to the early 1960s when he had been taught French by a mercurial woman – a former Resistance leader, whose SOE network was broken on the same day that Moulin was captured and who endured eighteen months in Ravensbrück concentration camp. Could these two events have been connected? His anonymous correspondent offered a tantalising set of clues that seemed to implicate Churchill and British Intelligence in the catastrophe.

Drawing on a deep knowledge of France and original research in British and French archives, _War in the Shadows_ exposes the ruthless double-dealing of the Allied intelligence services and the Gestapo through one of the darkest periods of the Second World War. It is a story worthy of Le Carré, but with this difference – it is not fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*USN Battleship vs IJN Battleship: The Pacific 1942–44 (Duel Book 83) *




  








In the build-up to World War II both the United States and Japan believed their battleships would play a central role in battle, but after the Pacific War began in December 1941, the role of the battleship proved to be much more limited than either side expected. There would be only two battleship vs battleship actions in the Pacific in World War II, both of which are assessed in this engaging study. At Guadalcanal in 1942, _Kirishima_ faced two modern US battleships, USS _Washington_ and USS _South Dakota_. In the Surigao Strait in 1944, two World War I-era Japanese battleships, _Yamashiro_ and _Fuso_, faced six American battleships supported by four heavy cruisers in history's last-ever clash between battleships.

Employing full-colour artwork, carefully selected archive photographs, and expert analysis, former US Navy Commander Mark E. Stille examines the two head-to-head clashes between the battleships deployed by the United States and Japan in the struggle for control of the Pacific during World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*1st Airborne: Market Garden 1944 (Past & Present) *




  








*“An interesting introductory read . . . [on] this infamous ‘bridge too far’ division” in the series that brings World War II battles to life (Classic Military Vehicle).*

After being held in reserve during the battle of Normandy and spending three months waiting for action, 1st Airborne played a leading role in Operation Market—the air component of Operation Market Garden, an audacious attempt by the Allies to bypass the Siegfried Line and advance into the Ruhr in September 1944. It was to be 1st Airborne’s last action of the war. Encountering more resistance than expected, including II SS Panzer Corps, the division landed too far from Arnhem bridge, and fought bravely but in vain. Held up en route, particularly at Nijmegen, XXX Corps’ advance to Arnhem stuttered and ran late. After nine days of fighting, 1st Airborne had lost 8,000 men around Arnhem when the survivors retreated across the Lower Rhine to safety. During those nine days, however, they had created a legend: first as the small unit under Lt-Col John Frost held the “bridge too far” and then as the Oosterbeek perimeter came under sustained attack waiting for XXX Corps to arrive.

The Past & Present Series reconstructs historical battles by using photography, juxtaposing modern views with those of the past together with concise explanatory text. It shows how much infrastructure has remained and how much such as outfits, uniforms, and ephemera has changed, providing a coherent link between now and then.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Leibstandarte: Ardennes 1944 (Past & Present) *




  








*The missions and massacres of the infamous panzer division that spearheaded the German Ardennes Offensive in the Battle of the Bulge.*

From the outset of the offensive, launched on a snowy December 16, the 1st SS Panzer Division Leibstandarte Adolf Hitler faced difficulties. It captured a fuel dump at Büllingen, but brave defense forced Commander Joachim Peiper onto tight, winding roads that proved difficult to negotiate and soon the battle group was strung out over 25 kilometers with its heavy armor—the King Tigers—slowly losing ground as vehicle after vehicle succumbed to automotive failures. Pushing through Stavelot and Trois Pont, the advanced units of the battle group reached Stoumont before lack of fuel—the Americans had retaken Stavelot and closed off the route for German resupply—and US Army action forced it to halt at La Gleize. Six days later, on Christmas Eve, with no hope and no fuel, Peiper and his men abandoned their vehicles and made their way back to their lines: only 770 got there.

They left behind 135 armored vehicles including the King Tiger that today stands in front of the museum at La Gleize. They also left scattered on their route the murdered bodies of US servicemen—at Malmedy, Ligneuville, and Wereth—and civilians, massacres that would lead to postwar trials and continued recriminations.

The Past & Present Series reconstructs historical battles by using photography, juxtaposing modern views with those of the past together with concise explanatory text. It shows how much infrastructure has remained and how much such as outfits, uniforms, and ephemera has changed, providing a coherent link between now and then.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ghosts of the ETO: American Tactical Deception Units in the European Theater, 1944–1945 *



  








*“An excellent, balanced history of the 23rd Special Troops . . . may be one of the most important books to come out of World War II.” —Engineer Magazine*

No history of the war in Europe has ever taken into account the actions of the men of the US 23rd Special Troops. These men took part in over twenty-two deception operations against the German army. Some of these operations had tremendous impact upon how the battles in Europe were fought. The men who participated in these actions were sworn to secrecy for fifty years and are only now willing to talk about their role.

The 23rd was composed of four main units. A signal deception unit to broadcast fake radio signals, an engineer camouflage unit to set up rubber dummies of tanks and trucks, a combat engineer unit to construct emplacements and provide local security, and a sonic deception company. The sonic unit was developed to fool German listening posts by playing audio recordings of various sounds, such as tanks moving up or bridges being built.

The 23rd was the only tactical deception unit of the American Army in World War II combining all aspects of deception. This book also covers the birthplace of sonic deception, the Army Experimental Station at Pine Camp, and the 23rd’s smaller sister unit, the 3133rd Sonic Deception company that saw action for fourteen days in Italy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Falaise Gap Battles: Normandy 1944 (Past & Present) *




  








*“A great book” on the decisive engagement of the Battle of Normandy in the series that brings World War II battles to life (Army Rumour Service).*

The denouement of the battle of Normandy, the fighting around Falaise and Chambois in August 1944, and the pursuit of the retreating German armies to the Seine provided the Allies with an immense victory—all made possible by Operation Cobra . . .

As US First Army and British Second Army squeezed the western and northern edges of the German salient, so Third Army rushed headlong eastwards and then north to create the lower of two pincers—the other formed as the Canadian First Army and the Polish 1st Armored Division pushed south of Caen. As could be expected, the Germans did not simply give up: they fought furiously to keep the pincers from closing. When they did, attacks from inside the pocket to break out and outside the pocket to break in led to fierce fighting between Chambois and Argentan. When the dust settled, between 80,000 and 100,000 troops had been trapped by the Allied encirclement. Estimates vary considerably, but it seems safe to say that at least 10,000 of the German forces were killed and around 50,000 became PoWs.

The Past & Present Series reconstructs historical battles by using photography, juxtaposing modern views with those of the past together with concise explanatory text. It shows how much infrastructure has remained and how much such as outfits, uniforms, and ephemera has changed, providing a coherent link between now and then.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*The Things Our Fathers Saw—The Untold Stories of the World War II Generation From Hometown, USA-Volume I: Voices of the Pacific Theater *




  








*The telephone rings on the hospital floor, and they tell you it is your mother, the phone call you have been dreading. You’ve lost part of your face to a Japanese sniper on Okinawa, and after many surgeries, the doctor has finally told you that at 19, you will never see again. The pain and shock is one thing. But now you have to tell her, from 5000 miles away.*


*— ‘So I had a hard two months, I guess. I kept mostly to myself. I wouldn't talk to people. I tried to figure out what the hell I was going to do when I got home. How was I going to tell my mother this? You know what I mean?’ ~Jimmy Butterfield, WWII Marine veteran*


*~From the author of 'The Things Our Fathers Saw' World War II eyewitness history series~*

How soon we forget. Or perhaps, we were never told. That is understandable, given what they saw.

*— ‘I was talking to a shipmate of mine waiting for the motor launch, and all at once I saw a plane go over our ship. I did not know what it was, but the fellow with me said, 'That's a Jap plane, Jesus!' It went down and dropped a torpedo. Then I saw the Utah turn over.’ ~Barney Ross, U.S. Navy seaman, Pearl Harbor*


At the height of World War II, LOOK Magazine profiled a small American community for a series of articles portraying it as the wholesome, patriotic model of life on the home front. Decades later, author Matthew Rozell tracks down over thirty survivors who fought the war in the Pacific, from Pearl Harbor to the surrender at Tokyo Bay.

*— ‘Rage is instantaneous. He's looking at me from a crawling position. I didn't shoot him; I went and kicked him in the head. Rage does funny things. After I kicked him, I shot and killed him.’ ~Thomas Jones, Marine veteran, Battle of Guadalcanal*


_These are the stories that the magazine could not tell to the American public._

*— ‘I remember it rained like hell that night, and the water was running down the slope into our foxholes. I had to use my helmet to keep bailing out, you know. Lt. Gower called us together. He said, 'I think we're getting hit with a banzai. We're going to have to pull back. 'Holy God, there was howling and screaming! They had naked women, with spears, stark naked!’ ~Nick Grinaldo, U.S. Army veteran, Saipan*


By the end of 2018, fewer than 400,000 WW II veterans will still be with us, out of the over 16 million who put on a uniform. But why is it that today, nobody seems to know these stories? Maybe our veterans did not volunteer; maybe we were too busy with our own lives to ask. But they opened up to the younger generation, when a history teacher told their grandchildren to ask.

*— ‘I hope you'll never have to tell a story like this, when you get to be 87. I hope you'll never have to do it.' ~Ralph Leinoff, Marine veteran Iwo Jima, to his teenage interviewer*


This book brings you the previously untold firsthand accounts of combat and brotherhood, of captivity and redemption, and the aftermath of a war that left no American community unscathed.

*— ‘After 3½ years of starvation and brutal treatment, that beautiful symbol of freedom once more flies over our head! Our POW camp tailor worked all night and finished our first American flag! The blue came from a GI barracks bag, red from a Jap comforter and the white from an Australian bed sheet. When I came out of the barracks and saw those beautiful colors for the first time, I felt like crying!’~Joe Minder, U.S. Army POW, Japan,1945*


As we forge ahead as a nation, we owe it to ourselves to become reacquainted with a generation that is fast leaving us, who asked for nothing but gave everything, to attune ourselves as Americans to a broader appreciation of what we stand for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/04/22.

Currently $1. *Always verify prices before clicking Buy.*

*Typhoon Ace: The RAF Defence of Southern England *




  








*It is late 1942, and England is under constant attack from the Luftwaffe.*

Bored with his desk job, Flight Lieutenant Harry ‘Flash’ Rose is persuaded by his dear friend Daniel ‘Granny’ Smith to re-join Excalibur Squadron, now flying Hawker Typhoons in the defence of the south coast of England. His success rate is extraordinary, but there is much more to Rose’s story than combat.

Separated from his wife and child, Rose throws all of his energies into airborne battles with the enemy, content to focus on the job until his family is reunited. That is, until he meets another just as weary and alone…

At last, as the Luftwaffe turn their focus to the east, it seems that Rose may have some respite. But will he live to make it home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/05/22.

Currently $2.

*The Garden of Rama *




  








*The third novel in the Rama series from the legendary “colossus of science fiction” and creator of 2001: A Space Odyssey (The New Yorker).*

Continuing from the end of _Rama II_, three astronauts—Nicole, Richard, and Michael—remain trapped in a labyrinthine alien spaceship bound for deep space. Creating the best semblance of a life they can, Nicole bears five children and they spend the next twelve years raising them aboard the ship. Eventually, they arrive at the Node, a Raman facility orbiting Sirius whose purpose is to study representatives from all of the galaxy’s species.

Told that they must re-establish contact with Earth and arrange for two thousand more humans to return with them in another voyage, the astronauts worry what trouble they might be entering into. After all, their children have never known other people. Their fears are realized when they learn part of their new crew from Earth includes a group of violent convicts.

As the spacecraft hurtles toward a rendezvous with a Raman base, the astronauts brace themselves to finally meet their enigmatic captors face to face—and hope to learn the true purpose behind the mysterious craft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Haunting of H. G. Wells *




  








*A plot against England that even the genius of H. G. Wells could not have imagined.*

It’s 1914. The Great War grips the world—and from the Western Front a strange story emerges…a story of St. George and a brigade of angels descending from heaven to fight beside the beleaguered British troops. But can there be any truth to it?

H. G. Wells, the most celebrated writer of his day—author of _The Time Machine_, _The War of the Worlds_, _The Invisible Man_—is dispatched to find out. There, he finds an eerie wasteland inhabited by the living, the dead, and those forever stranded somewhere in between…a no-man’s-land whose unhappy souls trail him home to London, where a deadly plot, one that could turn the tide of war, is rapidly unfolding.

In league with his young love, the reporter and suffragette Rebecca West, Wells must do battle with diabolical forces—secret agents and depraved occultists—to save his sanity, his country, and ultimately the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bluebird *




  








*Lesbian gunslinger fights spies in space!*

Three factions vie for control of the galaxy. Rig, a gunslinging, thieving, rebel with a cause, doesn’t give a damn about them and she hasn’t looked back since abandoning her faction three years ago. 

That is, until her former faction sends her a message: return what she stole from them, or they’ll kill her twin sister.

Rig embarks on a journey across the galaxy to save her sister – but for once she’s not alone. She has help from her network of resistance contacts, her taser-wielding librarian girlfriend, and a mysterious bounty hunter.

If Rig fails and her former faction finds what she stole from them, trillions of lives will be lost--including her sister's. But if she succeeds, she might just pull the whole damn faction system down around their ears. Either way, she’s going to do it with panache and pizzazz.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I Am Number Four (Lorien Legacies Book 1) *




  








*The first book of the #1 New York Times bestselling series and the inspiration for the hit movie from Dreamworks!*

John Smith seems like an ordinary teenager, living a normal life with his guardian Henri in Paradise, Ohio. But for John, keeping a low profile is essential, because he is _not_ an ordinary teenager. He’s an alien from the planet Lorien, and he’s on the run. A group of evil aliens from the planet Mogadore, who destroyed his world, are hunting anyone who escaped.

Nine Loric children were sent to Earth to live in hiding until they grew up and developed their Legacies, powers that would help them fight back—and help them save us. Three of them are now dead. John is Number Four, and he knows he’s next….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Spellbreaker *




  








*A world of enchanted injustice needs a disenchanting woman in an all-new fantasy series by the Wall Street Journal bestselling author of The Paper Magician.*

The orphaned Elsie Camden learned as a girl that there were two kinds of wizards in the world: those who pay for the power to cast spells and those, like her, born with the ability to break them. But as an unlicensed magic user, her gift is a crime. Commissioned by an underground group known as the Cowls, Elsie uses her spellbreaking to push back against the aristocrats and help the common man. She always did love the tale of Robin Hood.

Elite magic user Bacchus Kelsey is one elusive spell away from his mastership when he catches Elsie breaking an enchantment. To protect her secret, Elsie strikes a bargain. She’ll help Bacchus fix unruly spells around his estate if he doesn’t turn her in. Working together, Elsie’s trust in—and fondness for—the handsome stranger grows. So does her trepidation about the rise in the murders of wizards and the theft of the spellbooks their bodies leave behind.

For a rogue spellbreaker like Elsie, there’s so much to learn about her powers, her family, the intriguing Bacchus, and the untold dangers shadowing every step of a journey she’s destined to complete. But will she uncover the mystery before it’s too late to save everything she loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Spellmaker (Spellbreaker Book 2)*




  








*A Wall Street Journal bestseller.

Dead wizards, stolen enchantments, and broken promises force a young spellbreaker out of the shadows in the next thrilling installment of the Spellbreaker series by the bestselling author of The Paper Magician.*

England, 1895. An unsolved series of magician murders and opus thefts isn’t a puzzle to Elsie Camden. But to reveal a master spellcaster as the culprit means incriminating herself as an unregistered spellbreaker. When Elsie refuses to join forces with the charming assassin, her secret is exposed, she’s thrown in jail, and the murderer disappears. But Elsie’s hope hasn’t vanished.

Through a twist of luck, the elite magic user Bacchus Kelsey helps Elsie join the lawful, but with a caveat: they must marry to prove their cover story. Forced beneath a magical tutor while her bond with Bacchus grows, Elsie seeks to thwart the plans of England’s most devious criminal—if she can find them.

With hundreds of stolen spells at their disposal, the villain has a plan—and it involves seducing Elsie to the dark side. But even now that her secret is out, Elsie must be careful how she uses the new abilities she’s discovering, or she may play right into the criminal’s hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Golf Jokes: 350 Hilarious Quips, Zingers, and Belly Laughs *




  








In _Golf Jokes_, Josh Shifrin has put together a list of the funniest, most humorous, side-stitching, belly busting, and toe-tickling list of comedic prose to keep you laughing throughout anything this amazing game can throw at you. From concise one-liners to fuller-length quips, Shifrin takes you from the fairway to the green and beyond. Some of the hundreds of jokes include:

Why do true golfers always avoid pie whenever possible? Because they are worried that they might get a slice.
Why are golf balls similar to eggs? Because they’re white, normally sold by the dozen, and every week you need to buy more of them.
How many golfers does it take to change a light bulb? Fore!
What gives most golfers nightmares? The Bogeyman.
Where can you find a golfer on most Saturday nights? Out clubbing, of course.
Golf is very similar to paying your taxes. You strive for the green but eventually come out in the hole.
And many more!
The perfect gift for golf gurus everywhere!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Shoeless Joe *




  








*The novel that inspired Field of Dreams: “A lyrical, seductive, and altogether winning concoction.” —The New York Times Book Review*

_One of _Sports Illustrated_’s 100 Greatest Sports Books_

_“If you build it, he will come.”_ When Ray Kinsella hears these mysterious words spoken in the voice of an Iowa baseball announcer, he is inspired to carve a baseball diamond in his cornfield. It is a tribute to his hero, the legendary Shoeless Joe Jackson, whose reputation was forever tarnished by the scandalous 1919 World Series.

What follows is a timeless story that is “not so much about baseball as it is about dreams, magic, life, and what is quintessentially American” (_The Philadelphia Inquirer_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Margaret Fuller: A New American Life*




  








Winner of the Pulitzer Prize for Biography From an early age, Margaret Fuller provoked and dazzled New England’s intellectual elite. Her famous Conversations changed women’s sense of how they could think and live; her editorship of the Transcendentalist literary journal the Dial shaped American Romanticism. Now, Megan Marshall, whose acclaimed _The Peabody Sisters_ “discovered” three fascinating women, has done it again: no biography of Fuller has made her ideas so alive or her life so moving.

Marshall tells the story of how Fuller, tired of Boston, accepted Horace Greeley’s offer to be the _New-York Tribune’s_ front-page columnist. The move unleashed a crusading concern for the urban poor and the plight of prostitutes, and a late-in-life hunger for passionate experience. In Italy as a foreign correspondent, Fuller took a secret lover, a young officer in the Roman Guard; she wrote dispatches on the brutal 1849 Siege of Rome; and she gave birth to a son.

Yet, when all three died in a shipwreck off Fire Island shortly after Fuller’s fortieth birthday, the sense and passion of her life’s work were eclipsed by tragedy and scandal. Marshall’s inspired account brings an American heroine back to indelible life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shortest Way Home: One Mayor's Challenge and a Model for America's Future *




  








*Featuring a new introduction and a “Back Home” afterword, Shortest Way Home is Pete Buttigieg’s inspirational story that challenges our perception of the typical American politician.*

The meteoric rise of the mayor of a small Midwest city, who defied every pundit’s odds with his electrifying run for the presidency, created one of the most surprising candidacies in recent American history. The fact that his New York Times best-selling memoir, _Shortest Way Home_, didn’t read like your typical campaign book only added to “Mayor Pete’s” transcendent appeal. Readers everywhere, old and young, came to appreciate the “stirring, honest, and often beautiful” (Jill Lepore, _New Yorker_) personal stories and gripping mayoral tales, which provided, in lyrical prose, the political and philosophical foundations of his historic campaign.

Now featuring a new introduction and a “Back Home” afterword, in which Buttigieg movingly returns with the reader to his roots in his hometown city of South Bend, Indiana, as well as a transcript of the eulogy for his father, Joseph Buttigieg, _Shortest Way Home_, already considered a classic of the political memoir form, provides us with a beacon of hope at a time of social despair and political crisis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Resort at Castaway Bay: Lost and Found *




  








Sydney Whitmore, a forensic psychologist living in San Francisco, moves home to Shipwreck Island, and the resort owned and operated by her family, after tragedy strikes leaving her struggling for a way to make sense of things. After finding out about the assault of an old friend, which has left him comatose, she renews her relationship with Ezra Reinhold, a reclusive billionaire who enjoys poking around in cold cases and has the means to hire the best people to find the answers no one else has been able to.

In book 2 in the series Syd is asked to help a man regain his memories after showing up a decade after he went missing with no memory of where he'd been since disappearing from his home when he was eight. Meanwhile, she continues to look for answers relating to Riley's attack, which seems an impossible task, until Kelly invites her to a meeting with Ezra's group who all pitch in to offer insight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sherlock Holmes: The Patchwork Devil *




  








*This supernatural twist on the classic detective series sees Sherlock Holmes and Watson encounter a grisly discovery, a giant monster, and a deadly conspiracy*

It’s 1919. While the world celebrates the signing of the Treaty of Versailles, Holmes and Watson are called to a strange crime scene. A severed hand has been found on the bank of the Thames—a hand belonging to a soldier who supposedly died in the trenches two years previously. But the hand is fresh and shows signs that it was recently amputated . . . So how has it ended up back in London two years after its owner was killed in France?

Warned by Sherlock’s brother Mycroft to cease their investigation, and only barely surviving an attack by a superhuman creature, Holmes and Watson begin to suspect a conspiracy at the very heart of the British government.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sidetracked (Kurt Wallander Mystery Book 5) *




  








*A demented killer is on the warpath and only Wallander can stop him: “Mankell at his best . . . If you haven’t bought Sidetracked, do so ASAP” (Los Angeles Times Book Review).*

Inspector Kurt Wallander’s long-anticipated vacation plans are interrupted by two horrific deaths: the self-immolation of an unidentified young woman and the brutal murder of the former minister of justice. As the police struggle to piece together the few clues they have, the killer strikes again and again. What connection is there between a retired minister of justice, a successful art dealer, and a common petty thief? Why does the killer scalp his victims? And could there be some connection between the young woman’s suicide and the murders?

_Sidetracked_, winner of the Best Crime Novel of the Year in Sweden, is an outstanding entry in the series that inspired the BBC program _Wallander _starring Kenneth Branagh. Mankell, called “the King of Crime” by the_ Economist_, infuses police procedural with a searing critique of contemporary society, from the disintegration of the family and the exploitation of women to corruption and scandal at the highest levels of government.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*McNally's Secret (The Archy McNally Series Book 1) *




  








*First in the series starring the sleuthing Palm Beach playboy from the #1 New York Times–bestselling and Edgar Award–winning author.*

Inveterate playboy Archy McNally gets paid to make discreet inquiries for Palm Beach’s power elite. But keeping their dirty little secrets buried will take some fancy footwork in McNally’s latest case. A block of priceless 1918 US airmail stamps has gone missing from a high-society matron’s wall safe. Lady Cynthia Horowitz, now on her sixth husband, is a nasty piece of work who lives in a mansion that looks like _Gone With the Wind_’s Tara transplanted to southern Florida. McNally’s search takes him into a thickening maze of sex, lies, scandal, and blackmail. When passion erupts into murder and McNally must dig even deeper to uncover the truth, he unearths a shocking secret that could expose his own family’s skeletons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Inspector Thanet Mysteries Volume Three: Element of Doubt, Suspicious Death, and Dead by Morning *




  








*The third trio of mysteries in the “beautifully crafted,” Silver Dagger Award–winning police procedural series set in Kent, England (TheWashington Post).*

Det. Inspector Luke Thanet may be a family man with a soft heart and bad back, but he also has a bloodhound’s nose for murder. With Sgt. Mike Lineham at his side, no case is too tough, in these mysteries from the “dependably pleasing” Dorothy Simpson (_Boston Globe_).

_Element of Doubt_: Nerine Tarrant, a notorious woman with a taste for married men, is found dead on her patio, her neck broken by the fall from the second floor. The wall was too high for an accidental tumble, and a woman with Nerine’s lust for life would never have committed suicide. Many in the village of Ribbleden wanted her dead—but it’s up to Inspector Thanet to determine who gave her the final push.

_Suspicious Death_: The Sturrenden police station is in chaos. The superintendent has retired, and a brusque, ambitious upstart has been promoted. Thanet is almost relieved to get away to investigate a drowning. Powerful businesswoman Marcia Salden has been found in the river, and the autopsy suggests foul play. It’s up to the inspector to unravel the tangled web of conspiracy that ensnared the victim in a watery grave.


_Dead by Morning_: Leo Martindale has returned to Sutton-in-the-Weald after twenty years to claim his inheritance. The morning after a heavy snowstorm, his body is found. Was his death an accident, a hit and run caused by icy roads—or was it murder? Inspector Thanet will have to ignore Superintendent Draco breathing down his neck and plow through the clues to uncover the chilling truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death in the Air: The True Story of a Serial Killer, the Great London Smog, and the Strangling of a City *




  








*A real-life thriller in the vein of The Devil in the White City, Kate Winkler Dawson's debut Death in the Air is a gripping, historical narrative of a serial killer, an environmental disaster, and an iconic city struggling to regain its footing.*

London was still recovering from the devastation of World War II when another disaster hit: for five long days in December 1952, a killer smog held the city firmly in its grip and refused to let go. Day became night, mass transit ground to a halt, criminals roamed the streets, and some 12,000 people died from the poisonous air. But in the chaotic aftermath, another killer was stalking the streets, using the fog as a cloak for his crimes.

All across London, women were going missing--poor women, forgotten women. Their disappearances caused little alarm, but each of them had one thing in common: they had the misfortune of meeting a quiet, unassuming man, John Reginald Christie, who invited them back to his decrepit Notting Hill flat during that dark winter. They never left.

The eventual arrest of the "Beast of Rillington Place" caused a media frenzy: were there more bodies buried in the walls, under the floorboards, in the back garden of this house of horrors? Was it the fog that had caused Christie to suddenly snap? And what role had he played in the notorious double murder that had happened in that same apartment building not three years before--a murder for which another, possibly innocent, man was sent to the gallows?

The Great Smog of 1952 remains the deadliest air pollution disaster in world history, and John Reginald Christie is still one of the most unfathomable serial killers of modern times. Journalist Kate Winkler Dawson braids these strands together into a taut, compulsively readable true crime thriller about a man who changed the fate of the death penalty in the UK, and an environmental catastrophe with implications that still echo today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Presumed Guilty *




  








*Rediscover this fan-favorite thriller by New York Times bestselling author Tess Gerritsen*

Miranda Wood thinks she has seen the last of Richard Tremain, her rich and married ex-lover—until she discovers him stabbed to death in her bed. With her knife.

Miranda is the obvious suspect, and she looks even guiltier when her bail is posted by an anonymous donor. Was this an act of kindness designed to buy her time to clear her name? Or is someone trying to manipulate Miranda and draw her into the dark and secret world of a murdered man, where everybody’s presumed guilty?

With her world falling around her, Miranda is determined to discover who killed Richard. But proving her innocence may become secondary to staying alive.…

_First published in 1993_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*HE WILL GET YOU an absolutely gripping crime thriller with a massive twist (Detective Maddie Ives Book 5)*




  








*Discover a crime thriller that will have you gripped from its explosive start to one of the most shocking endings of the year.

DETECTIVE MADDIE IVES FACES THE MOST TWISTED SERIAL KILLER OF HER CAREER.

He’s one step ahead of them.

He’s watching their every move.

And his next target is one of their own.

YOU MIGHT KNOW WHO THE KILLER IS, BUT CAN YOU WORK OUT WHY?*

The body count is rising and each murder is more unpredictable than the last. *Detective Maddie Ives races against time to work out the killer’s real motive.

FULL OF TWISTS AND TURNS UNTIL THE FIENDISH CLIMAX*

HE WILL GET YOU: the new breath-taking book from best-selling author Charlie Gallagher.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Betrayal *




  








Burned out and traumatised by her horrifying experiences around the world, aid worker Úrsula has returned to Iceland. Unable to settle, she accepts a high-profile government role in which she hopes to make a difference again.

But on her first day in the post, Úrsula promises to help a mother seeking justice for her daughter, who had been raped by a policeman, and life in high office soon becomes much more harrowing than Úrsula could ever have imagined. A homeless man is stalking her – but is he hounding her, or warning her of some danger? And why has the death of her father in police custody so many years earlier reared its head again?

As Úrsula is drawn into dirty politics, facing increasingly deadly threats, the lives of her stalker, her bodyguard and even a witch-like cleaning lady intertwine. Small betrayals become large ones, and the stakes are raised ever higher...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Book of Love: A Novel (Magdalene Line Trilogy 2) *




  








Maureen Paschal thought she might rest and work on her book after discovering the gospel written by Mary Magdalene that revealed Jesus and Mary Magdalene were married. The truth of their story rocked the world and made Maureen a target of those who did not like her discovery and a heroine to those who did.

Then Maureen receives a strange package containing what looks like an ancient letter written in Latin and signed with a symbol. She discovers that its author is an extraordinary woman whom history has overlooked -- or covered up -- Countess Matilda of Tuscany, and in the letter Matilda demands the return of her "most precious books and documents." Maureen soon finds herself in a race across Italy and France, where hidden dangers await her and her lover, Bérenger, as they begin to realize that they are on the trail of another explosive discovery: the Book of Love, the Gospel written in Jesus' own hand.

As Maureen learns more about Matilda, an eleventh century warrior countess who was secretly married to a pope, she begins to see the eerie connections between herself and Matilda, connections she must trace to their source if she is to stop the wrong people from finding the Book of Love and hiding it forever.

Weaving together Matilda's little-known true story and Maureen's thrilling search, _The Book of Love_ follows two amazing heroines as their stories intertwine through time. Maureen is immersed in the mysteries of the labyrinth, the beautiful poetry of the Song of Songs, the world's greatest art and architecture, and Matilda's amazing legacy...until a potentially fatal encounter reveals the Book of Love to Maureen -- and to the reader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Sinner: A Rizzoli & Isles Novel*




  








*This ebook edition contains a special preview of Tess Gerritsen’s I Know a Secret.*

Not even the icy temperatures of a typical New England winter can match the bone-chilling scene of carnage discovered at the chapel of Our Lady of Divine Light. Within the cloistered convent lie two nuns–one dead, one critically injured–victims of an unspeakably savage attacker. The brutal crime appears to be without motive, but medical examiner Maura Isles’s autopsy of the dead woman yields a shocking surprise: Twenty-year-old Sister Camille gave birth before she was murdered. Then another body is found, mutilated beyond recognition. Together, Isles and homicide detective Jane Rizzoli uncover an ancient horror that connects these terrible slaughters. As long-buried secrets come to light, Maura Isles finds herself drawn inexorably toward the heart of an investigation that strikes close to home–and toward a dawning revelation about the killer’s identity too shattering to consider.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Young Lions: A Novel (Phoenix Fiction) *




  








*One of the great World War II novels, this New York Times–bestselling “masterpiece” captures the experiences of three very different soldiers (The Boston Globe).*

Standing alongside Norman Mailer’s _The Naked and the Dead _and James Jones’s _From Here to Eternity_, _The Young Lions _is one of the most powerful American novels to tackle the Second World War. Ambitious in its scope and robust in its prose, Irwin Shaw’s work is also deeply humanistic, presenting the reality of war as seen through the eyes of ordinary soldiers on both sides. The story follows the individual dramas—and ultimately intertwined destinies—of Christian Diestl, a Nazi sergeant; Noah Ackerman, a Jewish American infantryman; and Michael Whitacre, an idealistic urbanite from the New York theatrical world.

Diestl first appears as a dashing ski instructor in Austria, mouthing his loyalty to Nazi ideals. As the war progresses, Diestl’s character continues to erode as he descends into savagery. Ackerman must endure domestic anti-Semitism and beatings in boot camp before proving himself in the European theater. Eventually, as part of the liberating army, he comes face-to-face with the unimaginable horrors of the death camps. Whitacre, trading cocktail parties for Molotov cocktails, confronts the barbarism of war, and in fighting simply to survive, finds his own capacity for heroism.

Shaw’s sweeping narrative is at once vivid, exciting, and brutally realistic as well as poignant in its portrayal of the moral devastation and institutional insanity of war. Penned by a master storyteller at the height of his craft, _The Young Lions_ stands the test of time as a classic novel of war and the human experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*Tomb of the First Priest: A Lost Origins Novel *




  








*The ancient world is not what we thought.*


In the city of Prague, freelance treasure hunter Jules has finally located the bangle stolen from his dying mother, an artifact that may unravel a centuries-old secret: the location of an ancient tomb hidden from the world by one of Christ’s disciples.

But when a reclusive, ruthless billionaire beats him to the artifact, Jules joins forces with an institute of unconventional archaeologists who reveal to him clues penned two thousand years ago. Clues that support the claim his mother’s bangle holds properties that science cannot explain.

And Jules appears to be the only person who can activate them - a responsibility that will tempt him toward the dark path he has avoided all his life.

As both parties race to decipher the bangle’s origins, they uncover a trail meant only for the holiest of men, leading to an apostle’s manuscript, the hunt for a tomb alleged to conceal great power, and a breathless, globe-trotting adventure that threatens to destroy them all.

If you enjoy the _Dirk Pitt_ novels by Clive Cussler, James Rollins’ _Sigma Force_ books, or the _Ben Hope_ series by Scott Mariani, you’ll love this new international action adventure thriller.

From Prague to London, Europe to Asia, _Tomb of the First Priest _launches the Lost Origins series, each book charting a new story exploring gaps in humanity’s long history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Secret of the Reaper Seal: A Lost Origins Novel *




  








*Some secrets get buried for a reason…*


_Then…

During the invasion of Iraq, the Museum of Baghdad is looted and trashed. Amid the famous precious treasures stolen that day, a stash of Sumerian agricultural seals also vanishes. As if the looters know exactly what they are searching for._

Now…

In the tiny Eastern European nation of Striovia, the seals have resurfaced. But in trying to negotiate their return, Toby Smith – director of the Lost Origins Recovery Institute – is accused of spying, and swiftly imprisoned.

_What, exactly, are they trying to hide?_

The Lost Origins group turns to the only person reckless enough to help free Toby: freelance archaeologist *Jules Sibeko*.

With this young, highly skilled man at their side, they embark on a furious international adventure, following ancient stories from the permafrost of Eurasia to the cradle of North American civilization, and beyond ... where they must unravel the secrets held by generations of Sumerians before Toby’s captors do.

Here, the promise of power through visionary and metaphysical knowledge will be fulfilled.

If you enjoy international thrillers, religious mysteries, and archaeological adventures to rival Indiana Jones and Lara Croft, pick up this fast paced action adventure sequel to _Tomb of Aradia._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Betrayal in Death (In Death, Book 12) *




  








*In this novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling series, Detective Eve Dallas' investigation of a homicide at her husband’s hotel leads to a murderer with a passion for the finer things in life—and in death...
*
At the luxurious Roarke Palace Hotel, a maid walks into suite 4602 for the nightly turndown—and steps into her worst nightmare. A killer leaves her dead, strangled by a thin silver wire. He’s Sly Yost, a virtuoso of music and murder. A hit man for the elite. Lieutenant Eve Dallas knows him well. But in this twisted case, knowing the killer doesn’t help solve the crime. Because there’s someone else involved. Someone with a more personal motive. And Eve must face a terrifying possibility—that the real target may, in fact, be her husband Roarke…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Now That She's Gone (A Waterman & Stark Thriller Book 4) *




  








*To catch a killer, you have to think like one—from the #1 New York Times bestselling author, a master of “dark, atmospheric, page-turning suspense” (Allison Brennan).*

Notorious serial killer Brenda Nevins has cajoled, seduced, blackmailed, and left a trail of bodies all across Washington State. Now, after a daring prison escape, she is free to carry out her ultimate act of revenge. The targets: forensic pathologist Birdy Waterman and sheriff’s detective Kendall Stark. The pawn: a television psychic hungry for fame, ratings, and blood. There’s only one way to stop a killer as brutal, brilliant, and twisted as this: _beat her at her own game . . . _


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Darkly Dreaming Dexter *




  








*Meet Dexter Morgan, a polite wolf in sheep’s clothing. He’s handsome and charming, but something in his past has made him abide by a different set of rules. He’s a serial killer whose one golden rule makes him immensely likeable: he only kills bad people. • The Killer Character That Inspired the Hit Showtime Series Dexter
*
And his job as a blood splatter expert for the Miami police department puts him in the perfect position to identify his victims. But when a series of brutal murders bearing a striking similarity to his own style start turning up, Dexter is caught between being flattered and being frightened–of himself or some other fiend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Planet of the Bugs: Evolution and the Rise of Insects *




  








*This “excellent guide to the history of our planet” offers a bugs-eye view of evolution, biodiversity, and todays ecological crises (The Guardian, UK).*

According to entomologist Scott Richard Shaw, dinosaurs never ruled the earth—and neither do humans. The true potentates of our planet are, and always have been, insects. Starting in the shallow oceans of ancient Earth and ending in the far reaches of outer space—where insect-like aliens may also reign—_Planet of the Bugs_ spins a sweeping account of insects’ evolution from humble arthropod ancestors into the bugs we know today.

Leaving no stone unturned, Shaw explores how evolutionary innovations such as small body size, wings, metamorphosis, and parasitic behavior have enabled insects to disperse widely, occupy increasingly narrow niches, and survive global catastrophes in their rise to dominance. Through bizarre and buggy tales—from caddisflies that construct portable houses to parasitic wasp larvae that develop in the blood of host insects—he demonstrates how changes in our planet’s geology, flora, and fauna contributed to insects’ success, and also how, in return, insects came to shape terrestrial ecosystems. And in his visits to hyperdiverse rain forests to highlight the current insect extinction crisis, Shaw reaffirms how crucial these tiny beings are to planetary health and human survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Vikings in America *




  








*Discover the evidence that Vikings walked on American soil—centuries before Columbus.*

When Columbus claimed to have discovered America in 1492 and the Borgia pope declared it a New World for Catholic Spain, the Vatican started a five-hundred-year conspiracy to conceal the true story of Viking America.

In this groundbreaking new work by the author of _The Early English Settlement of Orkney and Shetland_, the true extent of the Viking discovery and colonization of the eastern seaboard of North America is fully examined, taking into account the new archaeological, linguistic, and DNA evidence that supplements the historic account. For four centuries or more, from their first visits around AD 1000 to the eve of the Columbus voyages, the Vikings explored and settled thousands of miles of the coasts and rivers of North America. From New York’s Long Island to the Canadian High Arctic, the New World was a playground for Viking adventurers. And, he argues, the name the Vikings gave to this New World was _America_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Black Flags, Blue Waters: The Epic History of America's Most Notorious Pirates *




  








*With surprising tales of vicious mutineers, imperial riches, and high-seas intrigue, Black Flags, Blue Waters is “rumbustious enough for the adventure-hungry” (Peter Lewis, San Francisco Chronicle).*


Set against the backdrop of the Age of Exploration, _Black Flags, Blue Waters_ reveals the surprising history of American piracy’s “Golden Age” - spanning the late 1600s through the early 1700s - when lawless pirates plied the coastal waters of North America and beyond. “Deftly blending scholarship and drama” (Richard Zacks), best-selling author Eric Jay Dolin illustrates how American colonists at first supported these outrageous pirates in an early display of solidarity against the Crown, and then violently opposed them. Through engrossing episodes of roguish glamour and extreme brutality, Dolin depicts the star pirates of this period, among them the towering Blackbeard, the ill-fated Captain Kidd, and sadistic Edward Low, who delighted in torturing his prey. Upending popular misconceptions and cartoonish stereotypes, _Black Flags, Blue Waters_ is a “tour de force history” (Michael Pierce, _Midwestern Rewind_) of the seafaring outlaws whose raids reflect the precarious nature of American colonial life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sergeant York: His Own Life Story and War Diary *




  








October 8th, 1918—amid the last of the Allies attempts to the Germans, Sergeant Alvin York of Tennessee, found himself and his platoon of only seventeen men trapped in the thick of heavy machine gun fire. Rather than retreating or calling upon the artillery to take out the nest, York single-handedly took out twenty-five Germans, dropping them one-by-one, and captured many more.

This is only one of the many tales of York’s famed heroism, which were heralded as some of the most impressive battle stories in history of modern warfare. _Sergeant York_ contains the legendary soldier’s war diaries, which offer up-close snapshots of his fabled military career.

Included in this new edition of a classic work are new forewords written by York’s son and grandson, which provide both personal and historical recollections of their predecessor. In _Sergeant York_, experience the fascinating life of an American hero.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Red Star over China: The Classic Account of the Birth of Chinese Communism *




  








*“A historical classic” that brings Mao Tse-tung, the Long March, and the Chinese revolution to vivid life (Foreign Affairs).*

Journalist Edgar Snow was the first Westerner to meet Mao Tse-tung and the Chinese Communist leaders in 1936—and out of his up-close experience came this historical account, one of the most important books about the remarkable events that would shape not only the future of Asia, but also the future of the world.

This edition of _Red Star Over China_ includes extensive notes on military and political developments in the country; interviews with Mao himself; a chronology covering 125 years of Chinese history; and nearly a hundred detailed biographies of the men and women who were instrumental in making China what it is today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Into Enemy Arms: The Remarkable True Story of a German Girl's Struggle against Nazism, and Her Daring Escape with the Allied Airman She Loved *




  








*The suspenseful true story of a love that defied Nazi oppression, and a harrowing journey to freedom.*

In 1945, Ditha Bruncel was living with her parents in the small town of Lossen, in Upper Silesia. Close Jewish friends had vanished, swastikas hung from every building, and neighbors were disappearing in the middle of the night. At the same time more than fifteen hundred British and Commonwealth airmen were being marched out of Stalag Luft VII, a POW camp in the same region. Twenty-three of these prisoners managed to escape from the marching column—and by chance hobbled into Lossen. One among them, Warrant Officer Gordon Slowey, was the man Ditha was destined to meet and fall in love with.

_Into Enemy Arms_ tells the extraordinary story of Ditha and the escaped POWs she helped save. Together, they embarked on a dangerous and daring flight out of Germany. As they faced exhaustion, hunger, extreme cold, and the constant risk of discovery, Ditha and Gordon’s love for one another intensified, and so did their determination to survive and escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*War As I Knew It *




  







General George S. Patton, Jr., was one of the most brilliant military strategists in history. War As I Knew It is the personal and candid account of his celebrated, relentless crusade across western Europe during World War II. The Book is an absorbing narrative that draws from Patton's vivid memories of battle and his detailed diaries, covering the moment the Third Army exploded onto the Brittany Peninsula to the final Allied casualty report. The result is not only a grueling, human account of daily combat and heroic feats—including a riveting look at the Battle of the Bulge—but a valuable chronicle by one of the most brilliant military strategists in history. In these fascinating and frank memoirs, Patton speaks out with intense personal feelings about the Second World War, the art of war, and the soldier’s life. He gives us an unforgettable self-portrait of an American professional soldier caught in the toils of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Roy Hugh: The Boy from Bisbee That Went to War Pfc to Brigadier General*




  







The theme of this book is one man's patriotism and service to his country. Follow Roy Hugh's life journey from a small boy in Bisbee to his retirement as Brigadier General in the Arizona NAtional Guard. Roy's journals, photographs, letters and postcards chronicle his love of his country and devotion to friends, fellow soldiers, family and people he met during his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Mayday Over Wichita: The Worst Military Aviation Disaster in Kansas History *




  








*The little-known story of a major catastrophe in a 1960s African American community: A “commendable, if unsettling, account.” —Richard Kluger, Pulitzer Prize-winning author of Simple Justice*

On the cold Saturday morning of January 16, 1965, a U.S. Air Force KC-135 tanker carrying thirty-one thousand gallons of jet fuel crashed into a congested African American neighborhood in Wichita, Kansas. When the fire and destruction finally subsided, forty-seven people—mostly African American children—were dead or injured, homes were completely destroyed and numerous families were splintered.

As shocking as it may sound, the event was seemingly omitted from the historical record for nearly fifty years. Now, historian D. W. Carter examines the myths and realities of the crash while providing new insights about the horrific four-minute flight that forever changed the history of Kansas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I Came Home, But It Wasn't Me: The memoirs of a Vietnam Combat Veteran as a Recon Scout "LRRP"*




  







Bruce Wm. Taneski’s memoir comes full circle when he sits on his pack and eats a can of C-Ration spaghetti and meatballs while looking down at one of the two NVA soldiers he had shot dead a few minutes earlier. “Don’t mean nothing,” he thought. However, deep down inside, he knew it did. Eight months earlier, as an FNG literally stained from head to foot with blood and guts, he had stared in disbelief at a door gunner who casually ate a can of peaches while his helicopter lifted off with the dismembered remains of men Taneski had helped put into body bags.

Writing this book was part of Taneski’s treatment for PTSD, initially diagnosed in 1982. Along with his forty-five-year-old memories, he used after-action reports, maps, and letters he wrote home as source material. His subtitle spells out his wartime duties. Because his story is therapeutic, Taneski explains everything in detail, down to the nuts and bolts of his P-38 can opener. At times, he writes with the innocence of a young man seeing the world for the first time. He shares the teachings of his sergeants, which Taneski took to heart to succeed in Vietnam. Much of this true story describes, “many of the mundane missions we went on,” which involved “just humping through the jungle fighting the red ants, leeches and mosquitoes.” Taneski’s year peaked with two major operations. The first was the 199th’s final six-day sweep before returning to Fort Benning. The operation captured thirty-three NVA, while destroying an enemy hospital, training camp, and five hamlets. The second was a 5th Infantry Division engagement against a new NVA base camp near the DMZ, where Taneski finished his last month’s in country. Nevertheless, the book clearly tells who Bruce Taneski is and why, which is its purpose.—Henry ZeybelVietnam Veterans of AmericaBooks in Review II


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/05/22.

Currently $3.

*A Secret Life: The Polish Officer, His Covert Mission, And The Price He Paid To Save His Country *




  








In August 1972, Ryszard Kuklinski, a highly respected colonel in the Polish Army, embarked on what would become one of the most extraordinary human intelligence operations of the Cold War. Despite the extreme risk to himself and his family, he contacted the American Embassy in Bonn, and arranged a secret meeting. From the very start, he made clear that he deplored the Soviet domination of Poland, and believed his country was on the wrong side of the Cold War.

Over the next nine years, Kuklinski -- code name "Jack Strong" -- rose quickly in the Polish defense ministry, acting as a liaison to Moscow, and helping to prepare for a "hot war" with the West. But he also lived a life of subterfuge -- of dead drops, messages written in invisible ink, miniature cameras, and secret transmitters. In 1981, he gave the CIA the secret plans to crush Solidarity. Then, about to be discovered, he made a dangerous escape with his family to the West. He still lives in hiding in America.

Kuklinski's story is a harrowing personal drama about one man's decision to betray the Communist leadership in order to save the country he loves, and the intense debate it spurred over whether he was a traitor or a patriot. Through extensive interviews and access to the CIA's secret archive on the case, Benjamin Weiser offers an unprecedented and richly detailed look at this secret history of the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/06/22.

Currently $3.

*Shards of Earth (The Final Architecture Book 1) *




  







*The Arthur C. Clarke award-winning author of Children of Time brings us an extraordinary space opera about humanity on the brink of extinction, and how one man's discovery will save or destroy us all.*

_The war is over. Its heroes forgotten. Until one chance discovery . . ._ Idris has neither aged nor slept since they remade him in the war. And one of humanity's heroes now scrapes by on a freelance salvage vessel, to avoid the attention of greater powers. After earth was destroyed, mankind created a fighting elite to save their species, enhanced humans such as Idris. In the silence of space they could communicate, mind-to-mind, with the enemy. Then their alien aggressors, the Architects, simply disappeared—and Idris and his kind became obsolete. Now, fifty years later, Idris and his crew have discovered something strange abandoned in space. It's clearly the work of the Architects—but are they returning? And if so, why? Hunted by gangsters, cults and governments, Idris and his crew race across the galaxy hunting for answers. For they now possess something of incalculable value, that many would kill to obtain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cool Earth *




  








*2080. The countdown to the end of the world has begun.*

On an early June afternoon high up on the forested Sierra slopes of Mount Whitney, three scientists try to get to higher ground to avoid the ever bigger super-tsunamis wracking the coasts. On their perilous trek they encounter gene-enhanced teen gangs and a variety of wilderness challenges.

There they also face the final fruits of their own misguided efforts to cool the earth—the world-wide geoengineering “cool earth” project that attempted to gently move the earth-moon system a little farther out from the sun.

Bart Kosko’s _Cool Earth_ is a hard-edged science-fiction thriller about the catastrophic unintended consequences of a geoengineering attempt to fix global warming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Star Wars: Light of the Jedi (The High Republic) (Star Wars: The High Republic Book 1) *




  








*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Long before the First Order, before the Empire, before even The Phantom Menace . . . Jedi lit the way for the galaxy in The High Republic*

It is a golden age. Intrepid hyperspace scouts expand the reach of the Republic to the furthest stars, worlds flourish under the benevolent leadership of the Senate, and peace reigns, enforced by the wisdom and strength of the renowned order of Force users known as the Jedi. With the Jedi at the height of their power, the free citizens of the galaxy are confident in their ability to weather any storm But the even brightest light can cast a shadow, and some storms defy any preparation.

When a shocking catastrophe in hyperspace tears a ship to pieces, the flurry of shrapnel emerging from the disaster threatens an entire system. No sooner does the call for help go out than the Jedi race to the scene. The scope of the emergence, however, is enough to push even Jedi to their limit. As the sky breaks open and destruction rains down upon the peaceful alliance they helped to build, the Jedi must trust in the Force to see them through a day in which a single mistake could cost billions of lives.

Even as the Jedi battle valiantly against calamity, something truly deadly grows beyond the boundary of the Republic. The hyperspace disaster is far more sinister than the Jedi could ever suspect. A threat hides in the darkness, far from the light of the age, and harbors a secret that could strike fear into even a Jedi’s heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Project Hail Mary: A Novel *




  








*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • From the author of The Martian, a lone astronaut must save the earth from disaster in this “propulsive” (Entertainment Weekly), cinematic thriller full of suspense, humor, and fascinating science—in development as a major motion picture starring Ryan Gosling.

ONE OF THE YEAR’S BEST BOOKS: Bill Gates, GatesNotes, New York Public Library, Parade, Newsweek, Polygon, Shelf Awareness, She Reads, Kirkus Reviews, Library Journal • “An epic story of redemption, discovery and cool speculative sci-fi.”—USA Today

“If you loved The Martian, you’ll go crazy for Weir’s latest.”—The Washington Post*

Ryland Grace is the sole survivor on a desperate, last-chance mission—and if he fails, humanity and the earth itself will perish.

Except that right now, he doesn’t know that. He can’t even remember his own name, let alone the nature of his assignment or how to complete it.

All he knows is that he’s been asleep for a very, very long time. And he’s just been awakened to find himself millions of miles from home, with nothing but two corpses for company.

His crewmates dead, his memories fuzzily returning, Ryland realizes that an impossible task now confronts him. Hurtling through space on this tiny ship, it’s up to him to puzzle out an impossible scientific mystery—and conquer an extinction-level threat to our species.

And with the clock ticking down and the nearest human being light-years away, he’s got to do it all alone.

Or does he?

An irresistible interstellar adventure as only Andy Weir could deliver, _Project Hail Mary_ is a tale of discovery, speculation, and survival to rival _The Martian_—while taking us to places it never dreamed of going.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Digital Assassin (Pirates of the Milky Way Book 1) *




  








New technology allowed humans to reach for the stars. Now technology has led to war.

Opposing AI systems battle in a monumental struggle for control of the galaxy. But one planet remains a refuge of independent thought. Lute is home to pirates, harboring ruthless companies of warships hunting for prey.

The pirates are offered the spoils of war, for a price. Captain Christopher Raleigh leads his crew in an effort to snag a lucrative transport on the opposing side. Along with the ship, he snares the Tetrarch’s daughter and several hundred indentured servants.

But not all are who they seem. As the bodies pile up, Raleigh has to figure out who is telling the truth and decide if the spoils of war are truly worth it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Watch (The Divide Series Book 1) *




  








*The Expanse meets Game of Thrones in J. S. Dewes's fast-paced, sci-fi adventure The Last Watch, the first book in the Divide series, where a handful of soldiers stand between humanity and annihilation.

New York Public Library—Best Science Fiction 2021
Business Insider—Best Science Fiction 2021
Polygon—Best Science Fiction and Fantasy 2021
Amazon—Best Science Fiction 2021
FanFiAddict—Lord TBR's Best of 2021
Best SciFi Books—Best of 2021
P. S. Hoffman—Best of 2021
10 Best Books Like Foundation—ScreenRant
20 Must Read Space Fantasy Books for 2021—Bookriot

Amazon Best of the Month April 2021*

The Divide.

It’s the edge of the universe.

Now it’s collapsing—and taking everyone and everything with it.

The only ones who can stop it are the Sentinels—the recruits, exiles, and court-martialed dregs of the military.

At the Divide, Adequin Rake commands the Argus. She has no resources, no comms—nothing, except for the soldiers that no one wanted. Her ace in the hole could be Cavalon Mercer--genius, asshole, and exiled prince who nuked his grandfather's genetic facility for “reasons.”

She knows they’re humanity's last chance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last House on Needless Street*




  








"The buzz...is real. I've read it and was blown away. It's a true nerve-shredder that keeps its mind-blowing secrets to the very end." *—Stephen King

An Indie Next Pick!
A LibraryReads Top 10 Pick!
A Library Journal Editors' Pick! STARRED reviews from Library Journal and Publishers Weekly!*

"Brilliant....[a] deeply frightening deconstruction of the illusion of the self." *—The New York Times*

Catriona Ward's _The Last House on Needless Street_ is a shocking and immersive read perfect for fans of _Gone Girl_ and _The Haunting of Hill House_.

In a boarded-up house on a dead-end street at the edge of the wild Washington woods lives a family of three.

A teenage girl who isn’t allowed outside, not after last time.
A man who drinks alone in front of his TV, trying to ignore the gaps in his memory.
And a house cat who loves napping and reading the Bible.

An unspeakable secret binds them together, but when a new neighbor moves in next door, what is buried out among the birch trees may come back to haunt them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*A Court of Silver Flames (A Court of Thorns and Roses Book 4) *




  








*Sarah J. Maas's sexy, richly imagined series continues with the journey of Feyre's fiery sister, Nesta.*

Nesta Archeron has always been prickly-proud, swift to anger, and slow to forgive. And ever since being forced into the Cauldron and becoming High Fae against her will, she's struggled to find a place for herself within the strange, deadly world she inhabits. Worse, she can't seem to move past the horrors of the war with Hybern and all she lost in it.

The one person who ignites her temper more than any other is Cassian, the battle-scarred warrior whose position in Rhysand and Feyre's Night Court keeps him constantly in Nesta's orbit. But her temper isn't the only thing Cassian ignites. The fire between them is undeniable, and only burns hotter as they are forced into close quarters with each other.

Meanwhile, the treacherous human queens who returned to the Continent during the last war have forged a dangerous new alliance, threatening the fragile peace that has settled over the realms. And the key to halting them might very well rely on Cassian and Nesta facing their haunting pasts.

Against the sweeping backdrop of a world seared by war and plagued with uncertainty, Nesta and Cassian battle monsters from within and without as they search for acceptance-and healing-in each other's arms.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*Neon Gods (Dark Olympus Book 1)*




  








*He was supposed to be a myth.

But from the moment I crossed the River Styx and fell under his dark spell...he was, quite simply, mine.

A scorchingly hot modern retelling of Hades and Persephone that's as sinful as it is sweet.*

Society darling Persephone Dimitriou plans to flee the ultra-modern city of Olympus and start over far from the backstabbing politics of the Thirteen Houses. But all that's ripped away when her mother ambushes her with an engagement to Zeus, the dangerous power behind their glittering city's dark facade.

With no options left, Persephone flees to the forbidden undercity and makes a devil's bargain with a man she once believed a myth...a man who awakens her to a world she never knew existed.

Hades has spent his life in the shadows, and he has no intention of stepping into the light. But when he finds that Persephone can offer a little slice of the revenge he's spent years craving, it's all the excuse he needs to help her—for a price. Yet every breathless night spent tangled together has given Hades a taste for Persephone, and he'll go to war with Olympus itself to keep her close...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Summer at Lake Haven: A Novel (Haven Point Book 11) *




  








*A lakeside summer, a new beginning…*

Samantha Fremont has been struggling with the weight of her mother’s expectations for years. But now that her mother has passed away, it’s time for Sam to be bold and finally establish the fashion design business she’s always dreamed of. And the perfect opportunity has fallen into her lap. Her friend’s getting married and has asked Sam to create her wedding dress…if only she can avoid the bride’s infuriating brother, who’s temporarily the boy next door.

Ian Summerhill knows a sabbatical in Haven Point is exactly what he and his children need to recover from their mother’s death. His romantic relationship with his ex-wife may have ended years ago, but caring for her throughout her illness broke his heart. All he wants is to watch his little sister walk down the aisle and to see his kids smile again. And somehow his lovely new neighbor is instrumental in both. But as their uneasy truce blossoms into a genuine friendship and more, Ian has obligations in England he can’t ignore—and a secret that threatens the fragile trust he and Sam have built.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Malibu Rising: A Novel *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Read with Jenna Book Club Pick as Featured on Today • From the author of Daisy Jones & The Six and The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo . . .

ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR: The Washington Post, Time, Marie Claire, PopSugar, Parade, Teen Vogue, Self, She Reads • “Irresistible . . . High drama at the beach, starring four sexy, surfing siblings and their deadbeat, famous-crooner dad.”—People

Four famous siblings throw an epic party to celebrate the end of the summer. But over the course of twenty-four hours, the family drama that ensues will change their lives will change forever.*

Malibu: August 1983. It’s the day of Nina Riva’s annual end-of-summer party, and anticipation is at a fever pitch. Everyone wants to be around the famous Rivas: Nina, the talented surfer and supermodel; brothers Jay and Hud, one a championship surfer, the other a renowned photographer; and their adored baby sister, Kit. Together the siblings are a source of fascination in Malibu and the world over—especially as the offspring of the legendary singer Mick Riva.

The only person not looking forward to the party of the year is Nina herself, who never wanted to be the center of attention, and who has also just been very publicly abandoned by her pro tennis player husband. Oh, and maybe Hud—because it is long past time for him to confess something to the brother from whom he’s been inseparable since birth.

Jay, on the other hand, is counting the minutes until nightfall, when the girl he can’t stop thinking about promised she’ll be there.

And Kit has a couple secrets of her own—including a guest she invited without consulting anyone.

By midnight the party will be completely out of control. By morning, the Riva mansion will have gone up in flames. But before that first spark in the early hours before dawn, the alcohol will flow, the music will play, and the loves and secrets that shaped this family’s generations will all come rising to the surface.

_Malibu Rising_ is a story about one unforgettable night in the life of a family: the night they each have to choose what they will keep from the people who made them . . . and what they will leave behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*West with Giraffes: A Novel *




  








*An emotional, rousing novel inspired by the incredible true story of two giraffes who made headlines and won the hearts of Depression-era America.*

_“Few true friends have I known and two were giraffes…”_

Woodrow Wilson Nickel, age 105, feels his life ebbing away. But when he learns giraffes are going extinct, he finds himself recalling the unforgettable experience he cannot take to his grave.

It’s 1938. The Great Depression lingers. Hitler is threatening Europe, and world-weary Americans long for wonder. They find it in two giraffes who miraculously survive a hurricane while crossing the Atlantic. What follows is a twelve-day road trip in a custom truck to deliver Southern California’s first giraffes to the San Diego Zoo. Behind the wheel is the young Dust Bowl rowdy Woodrow. Inspired by true events, the tale weaves real-life figures with fictional ones, including the world’s first female zoo director, a crusty old man with a past, a young female photographer with a secret, and assorted reprobates as spotty as the giraffes.

Part adventure, part historical saga, and part coming-of-age love story, _West with Giraffes_ explores what it means to be changed by the grace of animals, the kindness of strangers, the passing of time, and a story told before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mankiller: A Chief and Her People*




  







In this spiritual, moving autobiography, Wilma Mankiller, former Chief of the Cherokee Nation and a recipient of the Presidential Medal of Freedom, tells of her own history while also honoring and recounting the history of the Cherokees. Mankiller's life unfolds against the backdrop of the dawning of the American Indian civil rights struggle, and her book becomes a quest to reclaim and preserve the great Native American values that form the foundation of our nation. Now featuring a new Afterword to the 2000 paperback reissue, this edition of _Mankiller _completely updates the author's private and public life after 1994 and explores the recent political struggles of the Cherokee Nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $3.

*The Woman They Could Not Silence: The Shocking Story of a Woman Who Dared to Fight Back *




  








*From the New York Times, USA Today, and Wall Street Journal bestselling author of The Radium Girls comes another dark and dramatic but ultimately uplifting tale of a forgotten woman whose inspirational journey sparked lasting change for women's rights and exposed injustices that still resonate today.

"Moore has written a masterpiece of nonfiction."—Nathalia Holt, New York Times bestselling author of Rise of the Rocket Girls*

1860: As the clash between the states rolls slowly to a boil, Elizabeth Packard, housewife and mother of six, is facing her own battle. The enemy sits across the table and sleeps in the next room. Her husband of twenty-one years is plotting against her because he feels increasingly threatened—by Elizabeth's intellect, independence, and unwillingness to stifle her own thoughts. So Theophilus makes a plan to put his wife back in her place. One summer morning, he has her committed to an insane asylum.

The horrific conditions inside the Illinois State Hospital in Jacksonville, Illinois, are overseen by Dr. Andrew McFarland, a man who will prove to be even more dangerous to Elizabeth than her traitorous husband. But most disturbing is that Elizabeth is not the only sane woman confined to the institution. There are many rational women on her ward who tell the same story: they've been committed not because they need medical treatment, but to keep them in line—conveniently labeled "crazy" so their voices are ignored.

No one is willing to fight for their freedom and, disenfranchised both by gender and the stigma of their supposed madness, they cannot possibly fight for themselves. But Elizabeth is about to discover that the merit of losing everything is that you then have nothing to lose...

Bestselling author Kate Moore brings her sparkling narrative voice to _The Woman They Could Not Silence_, an unputdownable story of the forgotten woman who courageously fought for her own freedom—and in so doing freed millions more. Elizabeth's refusal to be silenced and her ceaseless quest for justice not only challenged the medical science of the day, and led to a giant leap forward in human rights, it also showcased the most salutary lesson: sometimes, the greatest heroes we have are those inside ourselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dictionary of Lost Words: A Novel *




  








*“Delightful . . . [a] captivating and slyly subversive fictional paean to the real women whose work on the Oxford English Dictionary went largely unheralded.”—The New York Times Book Review*

*WINNER OF THE AUSTRALIAN BOOK INDUSTRY AWARD • “A marvelous fiction about the power of language to elevate or repress.”—Geraldine Brooks, New York Times bestselling author of People of the Book*

Esme is born into a world of words. Motherless and irrepressibly curious, she spends her childhood in the Scriptorium, an Oxford garden shed in which her father and a team of dedicated lexicographers are collecting words for the very first _Oxford English Dictionary_. Young Esme’s place is beneath the sorting table, unseen and unheard. One day a slip of paper containing the word _bondmaid_ flutters beneath the table. She rescues the slip and, learning that the word means “slave girl,” begins to collect other words that have been discarded or neglected by the dictionary men.

As she grows up, Esme realizes that words and meanings relating to women’s and common folks’ experiences often go unrecorded. And so she begins in earnest to search out words for her own dictionary: the Dictionary of Lost Words. To do so she must leave the sheltered world of the university and venture out to meet the people whose words will fill those pages.

Set during the height of the women’s suffrage movement and with the Great War looming, _The Dictionary of Lost Words_ reveals a lost narrative, hidden between the lines of a history written by men. Inspired by actual events, author Pip Williams has delved into the archives of the _Oxford English Dictionary_ to tell this highly original story._ The Dictionary of Lost Words_ is a delightful, lyrical, and deeply thought-provoking celebration of words and the power of language to shape the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Hawthorne Legacy (The Inheritance Games Book 2) *




  








*The #1 New York Times bestseller and a USA Today bestseller!

Intrigue, riches, and romance abound in this thrilling sequel to the beloved, bestselling The Inheritance Games*

_The Inheritance Games_ ended with a bombshell, and now heiress Avery Grambs has to pick up the pieces and find the man who might hold the answers to all of her questions—including why Tobias Hawthorne left his entire fortune to Avery, a virtual stranger, rather than to his own daughters or grandsons. 

Thanks to a DNA test, Avery knows that she’s not a Hawthorne by blood, but clues pile up hinting at a deeper connection to the family than she had ever imagined. As the mystery grows and the plot thickens, Grayson and Jameson, two of the enigmatic and magnetic Hawthorne grandsons, continue to pull Avery in different directions. And there are threats lurking around every corner, as adversaries emerge who will stop at nothing to see Avery out of the picture—by any means necessary. 

With nonstop action, aspirational jet-setting, _Knives Out_-like family intrigue, swoonworthy romance, and billions of dollars hanging in the balance, _The Hawthorne Legacy _will have you racing through the pages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Patricia Fisher Cruise Mysteries: Books 1 -4: A humorous Cozy Mystery box set collection (Cruise Mystery Box Set) *




  








*Amazon.com #1 in Cozy Mystery, Mystery Anthologies, and Amateur Sleuths*

_‘A unique cozy mystery series with an ending that left me on a high for days!’_

When Patricia Fisher boards the world’s finest cruise ship for a three-month tour of the world, she expected a great many things …

… finding herself embroiled in a priceless jewel theft wasn’t one of them.

Less than twenty-four hours after setting sail, she’s accused of murder and confined to her cabin. Thankfully, she is staying in the royal suite and that means she has a butler to help her. When he recruits his gym instructor BFF, Barbie, the trio turn detective to find the real killer.

But someone on board doesn’t want them to succeed and when the next body is found in her kitchen, the team realise it’s more than just her freedom at stake. They’d better solve this fast or all three of them might be next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dolphin Bay Cozy Mysteries Boxed Set 2 (Books 4-6): Murder Mystery Anthology with Recipes *


Box Set 1 is currently *free here.*




  








Recently widowed Anna Butler has finally realized her lifelong dream of opening a cafe. She may even have found love. But the local mayor is still on the warpath and won't give up her vendetta against the Butlers. Anna knows the only way to shut her up is to figure out who killed John but that's proving to be difficult. Will she ever be able to discover the truth about what happened to her husband?

When Anna's mother descends on them for Christmas, the Butler family faces another crisis as Nana tries to come to terms with the big secret Anna kept from her. Thankfully, she has a strong support system with her die hard friends, the Firecrackers and the debonair ex-police chief who is the rock she can lean on.

Meanwhile, there are murders to be solved and trips to be taken.

*If you like cozy mysteries with strong women, friends and family, yummy food and a dash of romance, you will love this three book collection that will keep you guessing till the end.*
Books in this boxed set -

CRANBERRY SAGE MIRACLE

BLUEBERRY CHAI FRENZY

MANGO CHILI CRUISER

*BONUSES - CUPCAKE RECIPES + EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW WITH CASSIE BUTLER*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Find Me in the Dark: Totally gripping and unputdownable serial killer fiction (Detective Harlow Durant Book 1) *




  








*As the snow began to melt, her delicate body was slowly revealed. A beautiful girl, taken far too soon, perfectly preserved in the ice, waves of brown hair cascading down to the frozen ground.*

As the snow thaws across the small college town of Plattsburgh, New York, the body of a young woman is found buried in a snowbank. *Detective Harlow Durant* races to the scene and discovers that the victim has lain there for months: her arresting beauty, bright purple nails and a gold bracelet engraved with the initials AT perfectly preserved in the ice.

Searching missing person reports, *Harlow* soon identifies the victim as college student *Alyssa Trent*. Her grieving family describe her as the perfect daughter and a hardworking student with no enemies. But Alyssa’s tutor has a different view: she claims Alyssa was distant and distracted from her studies. But what secrets was she keeping which would lead someone to kill her?

Harlow knows all about keeping secrets. As the daughter of a convicted serial killer she has spent years running from her past. As the only female detective at the Bureau of Criminal Investigation and haunted by her father’s dark crimes, Harlow has dedicated her life to bringing killers like her father to justice. Can she find justice for Alyssa?

But just as Harlow begins to piece together the fragments of evidence, another female student is found in the thawing snow and Harlow knows that she is hunting a twisted serial killer. The victims knew each other but what dark secret connects them? With the town reeling in shock and more snow coming, Harlow knows she needs to stop a killer dead in their tracks before another innocent life is lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Samantha Moon Phantasm: Including Books 9-16 in the Vampire for Hire Series (Vampire for Hire Boxed Sets Book 2) *




  








*Samantha Moon Phantasm—The next massive collection of eight #1 vampire mysteries, by bestselling Kindle author, J.R. Rain!*

The world of Samantha Moon is ever growing and expanding. As her powers increased, so do her enemies. Luckily, she has a crew around to her combat the evil that threatens our world... and threatens her family. Going after her family might just be the biggest mistake of them all. Eight epic novels in one huge collection. Buy or borrow it now... and dig in.

_Included within:_

*9. Vampire Sun
10. Moon Dragon
11. Moon Shadow
12. Vampire Fire
13. Midnight Moon
14. Moon Angel
15. Vampire Sire
16. Moon Master*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sunset Express: An Elvis Cole Novel (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 6) *




  








*When a wealthy entrepreneur is accused of murder in Los Angeles, wisecracking private eye Elvis Cole is hired to prove that the evidence was corrupted and becomes suspicious about the defense attorney's motivations.*

Prominent restaurateur Teddy Martin is facing charges in his wife's brutal murder. But he's not going down without spending a bundle of cash on his defense. So his hotshot attorney hires P.I. Elvis Cole to find proof that Detective Angela Rossi tampered with the evidence.

Detective Rossi needs a way back to the fast track after falling hard during an internal investigation five years ago. But Cole needs to know if she's desperate enough to falsify the case against Martin in order to secure her own position.

As Cole and his partner Joe Pike work their way through a tangle of witnesses and an even greater tangle of media, they begin to suspect that it's not the police who are behind the setup.

The sixth book in the Elvis Cole series, _Sunset Express_ is marked by Robert Crais's dark humor and edge-of-your-seat suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Indigo Slam: An Elvis Cole Novel (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 7) *




  








*Life in the California sun suits Elvis Cole -- until the day a fifteen-year-old girl and her two younger siblings walk into his office. Then everything changes.*

Three years ago, a Seattle family ran for their lives in a hail of bullets. Hired by three kids to find their missing father, Elvis now must pick up the cold pieces of a drama that began that night. What he finds is a sordid tale of high crimes and illicit drugs. As clues to a man's secret life emerge from the shadows, Elvis knows he's not just up against ruthless mobsters and some very angry Feds. He's facing a storm of desperation and conspiracy -- bearing down on three children whose only crime was their survival . . ."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Taken (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 15) *




  








*The search for a missing girl leads private investigators Elvis Cole and Joe Pike into the nightmarish world of human trafficking in this #1 New York Times bestseller from Robert Crais.*

When Nita Morales hires Elvis Cole to find her missing daughter, she's sure it's a ruse orchestrated by the girl and her boyfriend. She's wrong. They've been taken by _bajadores_—border bandits who prey on the innocent by buying, selling, and disposing of victims like commodities.

Cole and Joe Pike start an undercover investigation to find the couple, but their plan derails when Cole disappears, leaving Pike to burn through the murderous world of human traffickers to find his friend as well as the missing young people. But he may already be too late...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Severed *




  








*You wake up in a strange room on a bed covered in blood.
*
You have no idea how you got there.

Beside you is a dead girl. Your girlfriend.

The phone rings, and a voice tells you to press _play_ on the room's DVD machine.

The film shows you killing your girlfriend. Then you're told to go to an address in East London where you're to deliver a briefcase and await further instructions.

There's no way out.

If you're to survive the next 24 hours, you must find out who killed your girlfriend, and why. Before they come for you too...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Sun Sets Westward: Thrilling Action in the Pacific *




  







ROGER MAXIM'S LATEST FULL-LENGTH NOVEL!

Come aboard a racing American destroyer and experience the “island-hopping” campaign across the Pacific and to the doorstep of Japan itself. From the deck of USS _Woodside_ you'll dodge kamikaze planes, menacing submarines, and fight off enemy surface ships that are determined to sink you.

_USS Woodside, _a brand-new Fletcher-class destroyer, is headed for a new kind of war. Her predecessor was very successful in the Atlantic battles of WWII, even becoming known as “The U-boat Killer”, but the effort wore her out, so now this new ship, fresh from the builders, heads to war—but a very different kind of war.
The Japanese Navy had achieved astounding successes in the early months of WW II and now controlled much of the western Pacific. _Woodside, _and the growing might of the Pacific Fleet, would embark on the violent and deadly effort to push the invaders back to their homeland.

Also experience through the eyes of a Japanese destroyer captain, the drama and frustrations as the early gains are lost and success turns to failure.

Readers of the earlier ‘Long Gray Target’ series of novels will feel right at home with the crew they have come to know so well. Surprises abound, too, as other familiar figures make their direct contributions to winning the war.

As always--the story is fiction, but the history is real!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rabbits: A Novel *




  








*A deadly underground game might just be altering reality itself in this all-new adventure set in the world of the hit Rabbits podcast.

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE WALL STREET JOURNAL • “A wild ride . . . impossible to put down.”—Publishers Weekly (starred review)*

_It’s an average work day. You’ve been wrapped up in a task, and you check the clock when you come up for air—4:44 p.m. You check your email, and 44 unread messages have built up. With a shock, you realize the date is April 4—4/4. And when you get in your car to drive home, your odometer reads 44,444.

Coincidence? Or have you just seen the edge of a rabbit hole?_

Rabbits is a mysterious alternate reality game so vast it uses the entire world as its canvas.

Since the game started in 1959, ten iterations have appeared and nine winners have been declared. The identities of these winners are unknown.

So is their reward, which is whispered to be NSA or CIA recruitment, vast wealth, immortality, or perhaps even the key to the secrets of the universe itself.

But the deeper you get, the more dangerous the game becomes. Players have died in the past—and the body count is rising.

And now the eleventh round is about to begin.

Enter K—a Rabbits obsessive who has been trying to find a way into the game for years. That path opens when K is approached by billionaire Alan Scarpio, rumored to be the winner of the sixth iteration. Scarpio says that something has gone wrong with the game and that K needs to fix it before Eleven starts, or the whole world will pay the price.

Five days later, Scarpio is declared missing.

Two weeks after that, K blows the deadline: Eleven begins.

And suddenly, the fate of the entire universe is at stake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Jump Seat (Sam Archer Book 9) *




  








A commercial plane carrying almost two hundred people crashes into the Atlantic Ocean. Eyewitnesses on a yacht say the flight, bound for the United States from Portugal, was on fire as it fell from the sky. The search is on to find the wreckage.

Seventy two hours later, another plane goes missing, American Airlines 44, bound for New York from Paris, France; with terrorism now suspected, the NYPD’s Counter-Terrorism Bureau are asked for their assistance. The scale of the case and the distances involved are factors Sergeant Matt Shepherd’s team have never encountered before.

And it soon becomes clear the five detectives will have to be deployed thousands of miles apart if they’re going to stand a chance of finding out who’s responsible for the attacks.

Alice Vargas and Lisa Marquez, sent to find an air marshal whose record suggests he’s up to more than just flying mission flights. Harry Ledger, dispatched to the American Airlines wreckage site in the Atlantic to see if there are any clues as to how it was brought down.

And Sam Archer. Despite an unexpected complication that could affect his capability, Archer is sent somewhere he has never had to investigate a crime before.

35,000 feet up in the sky.

As the usually close-knit team find themselves spread out around the world, from Mexico to London, Las Vegas to Paris, the investigation pushes them all to their limit as they face an enemy more intelligent, determined and merciless than any they have faced before.

Hundreds of lives have been lost and thousands more are on the line.

One mistake and gravity will do the rest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Taking of Jemima Boone: Colonial Settlers, Tribal Nations, and the Kidnap That Shaped America*




  








*A Goodreads Most Anticipated Book

In his first work of narrative nonfiction, Matthew Pearl, bestselling author of acclaimed novel The Dante Club, explores the little-known true story of the kidnapping of legendary pioneer Daniel Boone’s daughter and the dramatic aftermath that rippled across the nation. *

On a quiet midsummer day in 1776, weeks after the signing of the Declaration of Independence, thirteen-year-old Jemima Boone and her friends Betsy and Fanny Callaway disappear near the Kentucky settlement of Boonesboro, the echoes of their faraway screams lingering on the air.

A Cherokee-Shawnee raiding party has taken the girls as the latest salvo in the blood feud between American Indians and the colonial settlers who have decimated native lands and resources. Hanging Maw, the raiders’ leader, recognizes one of the captives as Jemima Boone, daughter of Kentucky's most influential pioneers, and realizes she could be a valuable pawn in the battle to drive the colonists out of the contested Kentucky territory for good.

With Daniel Boone and his posse in pursuit, Hanging Maw devises a plan that could ultimately bring greater peace both to the tribes and the colonists. But after the girls find clever ways to create a trail of clues, the raiding party is ambushed by Boone and the rescuers in a battle with reverberations that nobody could predict. As Matthew Pearl reveals, the exciting story of Jemima Boone’s kidnapping vividly illuminates the early days of America’s westward expansion, and the violent and tragic clashes across cultural lines that ensue.

In this enthralling narrative in the tradition of Candice Millard and David Grann, Matthew Pearl unearths a forgotten and dramatic series of events from early in the Revolutionary War that opens a window into America’s transition from colony to nation, with the heavy moral costs incurred amid shocking new alliances and betrayals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Voyage of Mercy: The USS Jamestown, the Irish Famine, and the Remarkable Story of America's First Humanitarian Mission *




  








*“Puleo has found a new way to tell the story with this well-researched and splendidly written chronicle of the Jamestown, its captain, and an Irish priest who ministered to the starving in Cork city…Puleo’s tale, despite the hardship to come, surely is a tribute to the better angels of America’s nature, and in that sense, it couldn’t be more timely.”* *—*_*The *_*Wall Street Journal

The remarkable story of the mission that inspired a nation to donate massive relief to Ireland during the potato famine and began America's tradition of providing humanitarian aid around the world*

More than 5,000 ships left Ireland during the great potato famine in the late 1840s, transporting the starving and the destitute away from their stricken homeland. The first vessel to sail in the other direction, to help the millions unable to escape, was the _USS Jamestown_, a converted warship, which left Boston in March 1847 loaded with precious food for Ireland.

In an unprecedented move by Congress, the warship had been placed in civilian hands, stripped of its guns, and committed to the peaceful delivery of food, clothing, and supplies in a mission that would launch America’s first full-blown humanitarian relief effort.

Captain Robert Bennet Forbes and the crew of the _USS Jamestown_ embarked on a voyage that began a massive eighteen-month demonstration of soaring goodwill against the backdrop of unfathomable despair—one nation’s struggle to survive, and another’s effort to provide a lifeline. The _Jamestown_ mission captured hearts and minds on both sides of the Atlantic, of the wealthy and the hardscrabble poor, of poets and politicians. Forbes’ undertaking inspired a nationwide outpouring of relief that was unprecedented in size and scope, the first instance of an entire nation extending a hand to a foreign neighbor for purely humanitarian reasons. It showed the world that national generosity and brotherhood were not signs of weakness, but displays of quiet strength and moral certitude.

In _Voyage of Mercy_, Stephen Puleo tells the incredible story of the famine, the _Jamestown _voyage, and the commitment of thousands of ordinary Americans to offer relief to Ireland, a groundswell that provided the collaborative blueprint for future relief efforts, and established the United States as the leader in international aid. The _USS Jamestown_’s heroic voyage showed how the ramifications of a single decision can be measured not in days, but in decades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Five Days in London, May 1940 *




  








*A “gripping [and] splendidly readable” portrait of the battle within the British War Cabinet—and Churchill’s eventual victory—as Hitler’s shadow loomed (The Boston Globe).*

From May 24 to May 28, 1940, members of Britain’s War Cabinet debated whether to negotiate with Hitler or to continue what became known as the Second World War. In this magisterial work, John Lukacs takes us hour by hour into the critical events at 10 Downing Street, where Winston Churchill and his cabinet painfully considered their responsibilities. With the unfolding of the disaster at Dunkirk, and Churchill being in office for just two weeks and treated with derision by many, he did not have an easy time making his case—but the people of Britain were increasingly on his side, and he would prevail. This compelling narrative, a _Washington Post_ bestseller, is the first to convey the drama and world-changing importance of those days.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Work Horse of the Western Front (Annotated): The Story of the 30th Infantry Division *




  







The 30th Infantry was one of more than 60 American divisions that participated in the defeat of Germany in 1944-45. The members of 'Old Hickory' fought continually from the Normandy beachhead to the banks of the Elbe River in the heart of Germany. _Work Horse of the Western Front_ is a riveting, action-packed account of their incredible achievement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tank Men *




  








'I thought Tank Men was a triumph ...it is a really fine piece of work' - Richard Holmes

'Some of the eye witness accounts Kershaw has collected for this comprehensive review of tank warfare have the power to chill the reader to the bone. This is warfare at the sharp end' --NOTTINGHAM EVENING POST

The First World War saw the birth of an extraordinary fighting machine that has fascinated three generations: the tank. In Tank Men, ex-soldier and military historian Robert Kershaw brings to life the grime, the grease and the fury of a tank battle through the voices of ordinary men and women who lived and fought in those fearsome machines. Drawing on vivid, newly researched personal testimony from the crucial battles of the First and Second World Wars, this is military history at its very best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Best of American Heritage: Vietnam War *




  







Here, acclaimed American historians - among them, Max Boot, Douglas Brinkley, and Stanley Karnow - tell the dramatic story of America's war in Vietnam. It's all here - from the first American deaths in Vietnam and the controversial Gulf of Tonkin attack to the Tet offensive, the My Lai massacre, and, finally, the building of the Vietnam Veterans Memorial.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Paradise: One Town's Struggle to Survive an American Wildfire *




  








*The definitive firsthand account of California’s Camp Fire, the nation’s deadliest wildfire in a century, Paradise is a riveting examination of what went wrong and how to avert future tragedies as the climate crisis unfolds

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY SAN FRANCISCO CHRONICLE AND SHELF AWARENESS • “A tour de force story of wildfire and a terrifying look at what lies ahead.”—San Francisco Chronicle*

On November 8, 2018, the people of Paradise, California, awoke to a mottled gray sky and gusty winds. Soon the Camp Fire was upon them, gobbling an acre a second. Less than two hours after the fire ignited, the town was engulfed in flames, the residents trapped in their homes and cars. By the next morning, eighty-five people were dead.

As a reporter for the _San Francisco Chronicle_, Lizzie Johnson was there as the town of Paradise burned. She saw the smoldering rubble of a historic covered bridge and the beloved Black Bear Diner and she stayed long afterward, visiting shelters, hotels, and makeshift camps. Drawing on years of on-the-ground reporting and reams of public records, including 911 calls and testimony from a grand jury investigation, Johnson provides a minute-by-minute account of the Camp Fire, following residents and first responders as they fight to save themselves and their town. We see a young mother fleeing with her newborn; a school bus full of children in search of an escape route; and a group of paramedics, patients, and nurses trapped in a cul-de-sac, fending off the fire with rakes and hoses.

In _Paradise,_ Johnson documents the unfolding tragedy with empathy and nuance. But she also investigates the root causes, from runaway climate change to a deeply flawed alert system to Pacific Gas and Electric’s decades-long neglect of critical infrastructure. A cautionary tale for a new era of megafires, _Paradise_ is the gripping story of a town wiped off the map and the determination of its people to rise again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/06/22.

Currently $3.

*Zero Fail: The Rise and Fall of the Secret Service *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “This is one of those books that will go down as the seminal work—the determinative work—in this field. . . . Terrifying.”—Rachel Maddow

The first definitive account of the rise and fall of the Secret Service, from the Kennedy assassination to the alarming mismanagement of the Obama and Trump years, right up to the insurrection at the Capitol on January 6—by the Pulitzer Prize winner and #1 New York Times bestselling co-author of A Very Stable Genius and I Alone Can Fix It*

*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE WASHINGTON POST*

Carol Leonnig has been reporting on the Secret Service for _The Washington Post_ for most of the last decade, bringing to light the secrets, scandals, and shortcomings that plague the agency today—from a toxic work culture to dangerously outdated equipment to the deep resentment within the ranks at key agency leaders, who put protecting the agency’s once-hallowed image before fixing its flaws. But the Secret Service wasn’t always so troubled.

The Secret Service was born in 1865, in the wake of the assassination of Abraham Lincoln, but its story begins in earnest in 1963, with the death of John F. Kennedy. Shocked into reform by its failure to protect the president on that fateful day in Dallas, this once-sleepy agency was radically transformed into an elite, highly trained unit that would redeem itself several times, most famously in 1981 by thwarting an assassination attempt against Ronald Reagan. But this reputation for courage and excellence would not last forever. By Barack Obama’s presidency, the once-proud Secret Service was running on fumes and beset by mistakes and alarming lapses in judgment: break-ins at the White House, an armed gunman firing into the windows of the residence while confused agents stood by, and a massive prostitution scandal among agents in Cartagena, to name just a few. With Donald Trump’s arrival, a series of promised reforms were cast aside, as a president disdainful of public service instead abused the Secret Service to rack up political and personal gains.

To explore these problems in the ranks, Leonnig interviewed dozens of current and former agents, government officials, and whistleblowers who put their jobs on the line to speak out about a hobbled agency that’s in desperate need of reform. “I will be forever grateful to them for risking their careers,” she writes, “not because they wanted to share tantalizing gossip about presidents and their families, but because they know that the Service is broken and needs fixing. By telling their story, they hope to revive the Service they love.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/07/22.

Currently $3.

*The Big Book of Science Fiction *




  








*Quite possibly the GREATEST science-fiction collection of ALL TIME—past, present, and FUTURE! • "Nearly 1,200 pages of stories by the genre’s luminaries, like H. G. Wells, Arthur C. Clarke and Ursula K. Le Guin, as well as lesser-known authors." —*_*The New York Times Book Review*
_
What if life was never-ending? What if you could change your body to adapt to an alien ecology? What if the Pope was a robot? Spanning galaxies and millennia, this must-have anthology showcases classic contributions from H.G. Wells, Arthur C. Clarke, Octavia Butler, and Kurt Vonnegut alongside a century of the eccentrics, rebels, and visionaries who have inspired generations of readers. Within its pages, find beloved worlds of space opera, hard SF, cyberpunk, the new wave, and more. Learn the secret history of science fiction, from literary icons who wrote SF to authors from over 25 countries, some never before translated into English. In THE BIG BOOK OF SCIENCE FICTION, literary power couple Ann and Jeff VanderMeer transport readers from Mars to Mechanopolis, planet Earth to parts unknown. Read the genre that predicted electric cars, travel to the moon, and the modern smart phone. We’ve got the worlds if you’ve got the time.

*Including:
· Legendary tales from Isaac Asimov and Ursula LeGuin!
· An unearthed sci-fi story from W.E.B. DuBois!
· The first publication of the work of cybernetic visionary David R. Bunch in 20 years!
· A rare and brilliant novella by Chinese international sensation Liu Cixin!

Plus:
· Aliens!
· Space battles!
· Robots!
· Technology gone wrong!
· Technology gone right!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Memory Police: A Novel *




  








*Finalist for the International Booker Prize and the National Book Award
*
A haunting Orwellian novel about the terrors of state surveillance, from the acclaimed author of _The Housekeeper and the Professor_.

On an unnamed island, objects are disappearing: first hats, then ribbons, birds, roses. . . . Most of the inhabitants are oblivious to these changes, while those few able to recall the lost objects live in fear of the draconian Memory Police, who are committed to ensuring that what has disappeared remains forgotten. When a young writer discovers that her editor is in danger, she concocts a plan to hide him beneath her f loorboards, and together they cling to her writing as the last way of preserving the past. Powerful and provocative,_ The Memory Police_ is a stunning novel about the trauma of loss.

*ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR
THE NEW YORK TIMES * THE WASHINGTON POST * TIME * CHICAGO TRIBUNE * THE GUARDIAN * ESQUIRE * THE DALLAS MORNING NEWS * FINANCIAL TIMES * LIBRARY JOURNAL * THE A.V. CLUB * KIRKUS REVIEWS * LITERARY HUB
American Book Award winner*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Psalm for the Wild-Built (Monk & Robot Book 1) *




  








*In A Psalm for the Wild-Built, Hugo Award-winner Becky Chambers's delightful new Monk and Robot series gives us hope for the future.*

It's been centuries since the robots of Panga gained self-awareness and laid down their tools; centuries since they wandered, en masse, into the wilderness, never to be seen again; centuries since they faded into myth and urban legend.

One day, the life of a tea monk is upended by the arrival of a robot, there to honor the old promise of checking in. The robot cannot go back until the question of "what do people need?" is answered.

But the answer to that question depends on who you ask, and how.

They're going to need to ask it a _lot._

Becky Chambers's new series asks: in a world where people have what they want, does having more matter?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Battlegroup Z: Books 1-3 (An Epic Military Science Fiction Box Set)*




  








*Over 1000+ pages of Military Science Fiction action!

"Pulse pounding action coupled with a look at the cost of war - Weapons Free grabbed me from the first page."* _- USA Today Bestselling Author Rhett C. Bruno_

*Thirty-five years of peace. One vicious attack destroys it all.*

Reservist Lieutenant Justin Spencer loves every minute of flying fighters through space during his annual two-week tour with the Coalition Defense Force. The job back home isn’t nearly as thrilling as blowing up asteroids with the squadron under his command, but it keeps him close to his wife and daughter. After all, joining the CDF was only for the free education. Justin never expected a battle, much less a war.

*With one shot across his cockpit, peacetime fades into memory.*

An unexpected enemy emerges with overwhelming force designed to obliterate the Terran Coalition. The League of Sol has a different name, but it’s the same communist regime that chased away much of Earth’s population hundreds of years ago.

Illusions of returning home are shattered in a single instant. Simulated battles become all too real, and it’s full-on engagement or permanent elimination. Death and destruction erupt across the Terran Coalition and leave Justin in a protracted war with only one truth remaining.

*The battlefield will leave no one unscathed.*

Includes the first 3 novels in the bestselling *Battlegroup Z* series:


Weapons Free
Hostile Spike
Sol Strike


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stars Dark Box Set: Books 1-4: Marooned, Last Run, Forsaken, Under Siege *




  








*An alien invasion...
A stranded crew... 
One chance for revenge.

OVER 500 PAGES OF SPACE BATTLE ACTION!* The starship _Yellowjacket_ is no pushover, but when an alien force larger than any in living memory appears out of nowhere, the ship is overwhelmed and left for dead on a hostile world.

Captain Brynn Jameson must face his personal demons when he learns the architect of the invasion has a vendetta against him.

Meanwhile, the resourceful crew must find a way to repair the crippled ship, gather allies, and get back in the fight -- before there's no fight left to join.

_*Note: The Stars Dark series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!*_

Includes the first 4 books in the Stars Dark series:

Marooned
Last Run
Forsaken
Under Siege


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F in Exams: Complete Failure Edition*




  








*Four books in one: The ultimate compendium of the New York Times–bestselling series filled with hilariously wrong test answers from real-life classrooms.*

This fun omnibus features the complete content from all four books in the popular series—_F in Exams_, _F for Effort_, _F this Test_, and _F in Exams: Pop Quiz_—plus more than one hundred brand-new, sadly real, hilariously wrong, and sometimes admirably creative student answers (Q: What is the role of a catalyst in a chemical reaction? A: It lists the cats involved).

Also including bonus trivia in the form of “Stuff They Should Have Taught Us in School” facts (did you know a sneeze can travel up to 100 MPH?), this A+ collection will amuse anyone facing down a test as well as those happy to have the classroom behind them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Aunt Erma's Cope Book: How To Get From Monday To Friday . . . In 12 Days*




  








*The #1 New York Times bestseller about one woman’s doomed quest for self-improvement by a writer “blessed with the comic equivalent of perfect pitch” (The Boston Globe).*

As far as Erma can tell, her life is going well. Her children speak to her, her husband smiles at her, and she’s capable of looking in a mirror without screaming. But her friends know better. No matter how happy Erma thinks she is, she’s in need of help, and the only way to fulfillment is a ten-foot stack of self-improvement books. From _Sensual Needlepoint_ to _Fear of Buying_, Erma will try them all. One book recommends bringing roleplay into the bedroom, so she dresses up in her son’s football pads. She tries to meditate but gets stuck in the lotus position. She spends more time in the kitchen but only succeeds in melting her son’s retainer. No matter how hard she tries to improve her family life, her schemes keep backfiring. As she soon learns, you may not always be able to fix what’s not broken—but with enough self-help books, you can break anything you want.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*This Is Getting Old: Zen Thoughts on Aging with Humor and Dignity *




  








*Inspiring lessons on growing older with grace and laughter, from a Zen teacher and writer who is “like a Buddhist Anne Lamott” (*_*New York Journal of Books*_*)*

Being a woman over sixty can sometimes be confusing, sometimes poignant, and sometimes hilarious. In this intimate and funny collection of essays, Zen Buddhist and writer Susan Moon maintains her sense of humor as she provides thoughtful insights on getting older.

In _This Is Getting Old_, Moon touches on both the ups and downs of aging: Her bones are weakening, but she still feels her inner tomboy. She finds herself both an orphan and a matriarch following the death of her mother. She admits to sometimes regretting pieces of her past and to being afraid of loneliness. These musings, written with Moon’s signature wit and grace, are a touching exploration and celebration of life, age, and our “senior moments”—plus a powerful reminder to be in the here and now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sinatra and the Jack Pack: The Extraordinary Friendship between Frank Sinatra and John F. Kennedy?Why They Bonded and What Went Wrong *




  








*A New York Times Bestseller*

Frank Sinatra desperately wanted to be part of John F. Kennedy, Jr.’s gang. He had his own famed “Rat Pack,” made up of hard drinking, womanizing individuals like himself—guys like Dean Martin, Sammy Davis, Jr., and Peter Lawford—but the guy “Ol’ Blue Eyes” really wanted to hang with was Lawford’s brother-in-law, the real chairman of the board, John F. Kennedy.

In _Sinatra and the Jack Pack_, Michael Sheridan delves deep into the acclaimed singer’s relationship with the former president. He shares how Sinatra emerged from a working class Italian family and carved out a unique place for himself in American culture, and how Kennedy, also of immigrant stock, came from a privileged background of which the young Frank could only have dreamed.

By the time the men met in the 1950s, both were thriving—and both liked the good life. They bonded over their mutual ability to attract beautiful women, male admirers, and adoring acolytes. They also shared a scandalous secret: each had dubious relationships with the mafia. It had promoted Frank’s career and helped Kennedy buy votes. FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover had, over two decades, compiled detailed and damning dossiers on their activities.

From all accounts the friendship thrived. Then, suddenly, in March 1962, Frank was abruptly ejected from JFK’s gang. This unique volume tells why. It will release shortly after a television documentary inspired by the book airs, is filled with a beloved cast of characters, and is the compelling, untold story of a tumultuous relationship between two American icons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The House at Riverton: A Novel *




  








*From the #1 internationally bestselling author of The Forgotten Garden comes a gorgeous novel set in England between World War I and World war II. Perfect for fans of Downton Abbey, it is the story of an aristocratic family, a house, a mysterious death and a way of life that vanished forever, told in flashback by a woman who witnessed it all and kept a secret for decades.*

Grace Bradley went to work at Riverton House as a servant when she was just a girl, before the First World War. For years her life was inextricably tied up with the Hartford family, most particularly the two daughters, Hannah and Emmeline.

In the summer of 1924, at a glittering society party held at the house, a young poet shot himself. The only witnesses were Hannah and Emmeline and only they—and Grace—know the truth.

In 1999, when Grace is ninety-eight years old and living out her last days in a nursing home, she is visited by a young director who is making a film about the events of that summer. She takes Grace back to Riverton House and reawakens her memories. Told in flashback, this is the story of Grace's youth during the last days of Edwardian aristocratic privilege shattered by war, of the vibrant twenties and the changes she witnessed as an entire way of life vanished forever.

The novel is full of secrets—some revealed, others hidden forever, reminiscent of the romantic suspense of Daphne du Maurier. It is also a meditation on memory, the devastation of war and a beautifully rendered window into a fascinating time in history.

Kate Morton’s first novel, originally published to critical acclaim in Australia, and quickly becoming a #1 bestseller in England, _The House at Riverton_ is a vivid, page-turning novel of suspense and passion, with characters—and an ending—readers won't soon forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Skeleton Road (Karen Pirie Book 3) *




  








*An Edinburgh detective encounters skeletal remains that may be connected to the brutal Balkan Wars of the 1990s in this “tightly paced mystery” (Los Angeles Times).*

In the center of historic Edinburgh, Scotland, builders are preparing to demolish a disused Victorian Gothic building. They are understandably surprised to find skeletal remains hidden in a high pinnacle that hasn’t been touched by maintenance for years. Who do the bones belong to, and how did they get there? Could the eccentric British pastime of free climbing the outside of buildings play a role? Enter cold case detective Karen Pirie, who gets to work trying to establish the corpse’s identity. And when it turns out the bones may be from as far away as former Yugoslavia, Karen will need to dig deeper than she ever imagined into the tragic history of the Balkans: to war crimes and their consequences, and ultimately to the notion of what justice is and who serves it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Short Drop (Gibson Vaughn)*




  








*An Amazon Charts bestseller.*

A decade ago, fourteen-year-old Suzanne Lombard, the daughter of Benjamin Lombard—then a senator, now a powerful vice president running for the presidency—disappeared in the most sensational missing-person case in the nation’s history. Still unsolved, the mystery remains a national obsession.

For legendary hacker and marine Gibson Vaughn, the case is personal—Suzanne Lombard had been like a sister to him. On the tenth anniversary of her disappearance, the former head of Benjamin Lombard’s security asks for Gibson’s help in a covert investigation of the case, with new evidence in hand.

Haunted by tragic memories, he jumps at the chance to uncover what happened all those years ago. Using his military and technical prowess, he soon discovers multiple conspiracies surrounding the Lombard family—and he encounters powerful, ruthless political players who will do anything to silence him and his team. With new information surfacing that could threaten Lombard’s bid for the presidency, Gibson must stay one step ahead as he navigates a dangerous web to get to the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Vanished: (A Jonathan Quinn Novel Book 15) *




  








*Over 500 *⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ *Five Star Reviews on Goodreads and Amazon.

#1 Amazon Hot New Release—Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Series.

From Barry Award winning and USA TODAY bestselling author Brett Battles comes THE VANISHED, a gripping mystery suspense thriller in the bestselling Jonathan Quinn series.*

A MISSING PHYSICIST—TWO BOTCHED JOBS—AND A WORLD GONE MAD.

It’s been nine years since Quinn last worked with Mariko. That fateful job left him with a permanent sense of guilt, and her with a life forever changed.

Now, their paths have crossed again. Not in a way Quinn would have hoped for, but at least in one that might allow him to make partial amends.

To accomplish this, he will have to risk his career, by ignoring the strict orders he’s been given.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Ice Swimmer (Oslo Detective Series Book 6) *




  








When a dead man is lifted from the freezing waters of Oslo Harbour just before Christmas, Detective Lena Stigersand's stressful life suddenly becomes even more complicated. Not only is she dealing with a cancer scare, a stalker and an untrustworthy boyfriend, but it seems that both a politician and Norway's security services might be involved in the murder.

With her trusted colleagues, Gunnarstranda and FrØlich, at her side, Lena digs deep into the case and finds that it not only goes to the heart of the Norwegian establishment, but it might be rather to close to her personal life for comfort.

Dark, complex and nail-bitingly tense, _The Ice Swimmer_ is a simply unforgettable instalment in the critically acclaimed Oslo Detective series, by the godfather of Nordic Noir.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sister (Oslo Detective Series Book 8 )*




  








Suspended from duty, Detective FrØlich is working as a private investigator, when his girlfriend's colleague asks for his help with a female asylum seeker, who the authorities are about to deport. She claims to have a sister in Norway, and fears that returning to her home country will mean instant death.

FrØlich quickly discovers the whereabouts of the young woman's sister, but things become increasingly complex when she denies having a sibling, and FrØlich is threatened off the case by the police. As the body count rises, it becomes clear that the answers lie in an old investigation, and the mysterious sister, who is now on the run...

A dark, chilling and up-to-the-minute Nordic Noir thriller, _Sister_ is also a tense and well-plotted murder mystery with a moving tragedy at its heart, cementing Kjell Ola Dahl as one of the greatest crime writers of our generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Nine Lives: A Lily Dale Mystery *




  








*New York Times–bestselling author

A widowed young mom finds a fresh start in a quirky lakeside village populated by mediums in this “thoroughly satisfying” mystery for fans of Charmed (Rhys Bowen)*

When reluctant road trippers Bella Jordan and her son Max detour to Lily Dale, New York, they’re planning to deliver a lost cat to its home and then move on, searching for one of their own. But the footloose feline’s owner Leona Gatto has unexpectedly passed away, leaving behind a pregnant pet without a mistress, a busy inn without a keeper—and a lovable circle of neighbors who chat with dead people.

After agreeing to help out temporarily, sensible Bella doesn’t need psychic gifts to figure out that a houseful of tourists and a litter of kittens lie in her immediate future—or that Leona was murdered. It’s up to her to solve the case so that she and Max can leave town, but their new home—like Leona's killer—might just lurk where she least expects it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Drawing Conclusions (Commissario Brunetti Book 20) *




  








*“A brilliant writer . . . an immensely likable police detective who takes every murder to heart.” —Marilyn Stasio, The New York Times Book Review*

Late one night, Guido Brunetti is called away from dinner to investigate the death of a widow in her modest apartment. Though there are some signs of a struggle, the medical examiner rules that she died of a heart attack. It seems there is nothing for Brunetti to investigate.

But he can’t shake the feeling that something or someone may have triggered her heart attack, that perhaps the woman was threatened. Conversations with the woman’s son, her upstairs neighbor, and the nun in charge of the old age home where she volunteered do little to satisfy Brunetti’s nagging curiosity. And with the help of Inspector Vianello and the ever-resourceful Signorina Elettra, he intends to get to the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bitter Flowers (Varg Veum Series)*




  








*Fresh from rehab, Norwegian PI Varg Veum faces his most complex investigation yet, when a man is found drowned, a young woman disappears, and the case of a missing child is revived. The classic Nordic Noir series continues...*

*____*

PI Varg Veum has returned to duty following a stint in rehab, but his new composure and resolution are soon threatened when a challenging assignment arrives on his desk.

A man is found dead in an elite swimming pool and a young woman has gone missing. Most chillingly, Varg Veum is asked to investigate the &#8216;Camilla Case': an eight-year-old cold case involving the disappearance of a little girl, who was never found.

As the threads of these apparently unrelated crimes come together, against the backdrop of a series of shocking environmental crimes, Varg Veum faces the most challenging, traumatic investigation of his career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Big Sister (Varg Veum Series) *




  








*Varg Veum is persuaded to take on the case of a missing teenager, by a half-sister he didn't know he had, in a case that quickly becomes personal ... A dark, chilling and startling relevant new instalment in the award-winning Varg Veum series, by one of the fathers of Nordic Noir.

Shortlisted for the Petrona Award for Best Scandinavian Crime Novel of the Year*

*_*

Varg Veum receives a surprise visit in his office. A woman introduces herself as his half-sister, and she has a job for him. Her god-daughter, a 19-year-old trainee nurse from Haugesund, moved from her bedsit in Bergen two weeks ago. Since then no one has heard anything from her. She didn't leave an address. She doesn't answer her phone. And the police refuse to take her case seriously.

Veum's investigation uncovers a series of carefully covered-up crimes and pent-up hatreds, and the trail leads to a gang of extreme bikers on the hunt for a group of people whose dark deeds are hidden by the anonymity of the Internet. And then things get personal...

Chilling, shocking and exceptionally gripping, _Big Sister_ reaffirms Gunnar Staalesen as one of the world's foremost thriller writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*We Shall Inherit the Wind (Varg Veum Series Book 17) *




  








*Varg Veum takes on the perplexing case of a missing wind-farm inspector and gets more than he bargained for, as religious zealots, environmental terrorism and then murder take centre stage ... The gripping next instalment in the award-winning Varg Veum series, by one of the fathers of Nordic Noir.*


*_*

*1998.* Varg Veum sits by the hospital bedside of his long-term girlfriend Karin, whose life-threatening injuries provide a deeply painful reminder of the mistakes he's made.

Investigating the seemingly innocent disappearance of a wind-farm inspector, Varg Veum is thrust into one of the most challenging cases of his career, riddled with conflicts, environmental terrorism, religious fanaticism, unsolved mysteries and dubious business ethics. Then, in one of the most heart-stopping scenes in crime fiction, the first body appears...

A chilling, timeless story of love, revenge and desire, _We Shall Inherit the Wind_ deftly weaves contemporary issues with a stunning plot that will leave you gripped to the final page. This is Staalesen at his most thrilling, thought-provoking best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Where Roses Never Die (Varg Veum Series Book 18 )*



  








*The 25-year-old case of a missing girl sees Varg Veum dig deep into the past to find her kidnapper, as the secrets and lies of a tiny community threaten everything ... Gunnar Staalesen's award-winning, international bestselling Varg Veum series continues in this chilling Nordic Noir thriller.

WINNER of the Petrona Award for Best Scandinavian Crime Novel of the Year*

'Mature and captivating' *Herald Scotland*

'One of the finest Nordic novelists – in the tradition of Henning Mankell' *Barry Forshaw, Independent*

'Masterful pacing' *Publishers Weekly

_

September 1977. *Mette MisvÆr, a three-year-old girl disappears without trace from the sandpit outside her home. Her tiny, close middle-class community in the tranquil suburb of Nordas is devastated, but their enquiries and the police produce nothing. Curtains twitch, suspicions are raised, but Mette is never found.

Almost 25 years later, as the expiry date for the statute of limitations draws near, Mette's mother approaches PI Varg Veum, in a last, desperate attempt to find out what happened to her daughter. As Veum starts to dig, he uncovers an intricate web of secrets, lies and shocking events that have been methodically concealed. When another brutal incident takes place, a pattern begins to emerge...

Shocking, unsettling and full of extraordinary twists and turns, _Where Roses Never Die_ reaffirms Gunnar Staalesen as one of the world's foremost thriller writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wolves in the Dark (Varg Veum Series Book 19) *




  








*On the path to self-destruction after the death of his girlfriend, things take a turn for the worse, when child pornography is found on Varg Veum's computer and he must battle to prove his innocence ... the chilling new instalment in the award-winning Varg Veum series, by one of the fathers of Nordic Noir.*

'Mature and captivating' *Rosemary Goring, Herald Scotland*

'Moving, uncompromising' *Publishers Weekly*

*_*

Reeling from the death of his great love, Karin, Varg Veum's life has descended into a self-destructive spiral of alcohol, lust, grief and blackouts.

When traces of child pornography are found on his computer, he's accused of being part of a paedophile ring and thrown into a prison cell. There, he struggles to sift through his past to work out who is responsible for planting the material ... and who is seeking the ultimate revenge.

When a chance to escape presents itself, Varg finds himself on the run in his hometown of Bergen. With the clock ticking and the police on his tail, Varg takes on his hardest – and most personal – case yet.

Dark, emotive and compulsive, _Wolves in the Dark_ is the absorbing, shocking next instalment in the addictive Varg Veum series, by one of the fathers of Nordic Noir.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fallen Angels (Varg Veum Series Book 23) *




  








*Ever-dogged Bergen PI Varg Veum has to dig deep into his own past as he investigates the murder of a former classmate. Vintage, classic Nordic Noir from international bestselling author Gunnar Staalesen.*

'Mature and captivating' *Herald Scotland*

'One of the finest Nordic novelists - in the tradition of Henning Menkell' *Barry Forshaw, Independent*

'Masterful pacing' *Publishers Weekly*

*____*

When Bergen PI Varg Veum finds himself at the funeral of a former classmate on a sleet-grey December afternoon, he's unexpectedly reunited with his old friend Jakob – the once-famous lead singer of 1960s rock band The Harpers – and his estranged wife, Rebecca, Veum's first love.

Their rekindled friendship come to an abrupt end with a horrific murder, and Veum is forced to dig deep into his own adolescence and his darkest memories, to find a motive ... and a killer.

Tense, vivid and deeply unsettling, _Fallen Angels_ is the spellbinding, award-winning thriller that secured Gunnar Staalesen's reputation as one of the world's foremost crime writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Chosen To Die (An Alvarez & Pescoli Novel Book 2) *




  








*An edge-of-your-seat thriller featuring Selena Alvarez and Regan Pescoli from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Left to Die.*

*He’ll Choose Them . . .*

Detective Regan Pescoli has worked the “Star Crossed Killer” case for months, never imagining she’d be captured by the madman she’s been hunting. Regan knows exactly what he’s capable of—and avoiding the same fate will take every drop of her courage and cunning.

*Abduct Them . . .*

Regan Pescoli is unlike any woman Nate Santana has met before. But now she’s missing, and Nate knows something is dangerously wrong. The only person who can help him find her is Detective Selena Alvarez, Regan’s partner. As Nate and Selena dig deeper into the Star-Crossed Killer case and the body count rises, the truth about Regan’s disappearance becomes chillingly clear.

*And Kill Them . . .*

In the desolate Montana woods, evil is lurking. And with time running out, the only way to save Regan will be to get inside a killer’s twisted mind and unravel a shocking message that is being revealed, one body at a time . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mettle of a Mountain Man: Logan Mountain Man Western Series - Book 3 (A Logan Mountain Man Series)*




  








*In the unsettled territory of the Old West, will one man’s drive to protect others be his fatal flaw?*
The Rockies, 1840. Floyd Logan is running out of time. Desperate for one last visit to his aging parents, the roughhewn man struggles with leaving his wife and child alone in the piercing winter and exposed to danger. And after battling his way through gale-force winds for seven hundred miles, the haggard man’s tough trek ends prematurely when an old enemy’s accusations trap him in a frontier jail.

Frustrated by the delay in clearing his name and finally completing the arduous journey to reunite with his folks, an exhausted Floyd fears his return to his own family may come at a terrible price. But with the endless plains, slave-catchers, crooked lawmen, and deadly ambushes standing between the determined man and his homecoming, he’ll have to fall back on what he knows best: valor and pure grit.

Will Floyd ever make it back to his beloved wilderness, or will the trials of travel cost him his life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Impostor: An Alexander Gregory Thriller (The Alexander Gregory Thrillers Book 1) *




  








*SHORTLISTED FOR THE BRITISH BOOK AWARDS 2020 – CRIME THRILLER OF THE YEAR


FROM THE INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLING AUTHOR OF THE DCI RYAN MYSTERIES


There’s a killer inside all of us…*

After an elite criminal profiling unit is shut down amidst a storm of scandal and mismanagement, only one person emerges unscathed. Forensic psychologist Doctor Alexander Gregory has a reputation for being able to step inside the darkest minds to uncover whatever secrets lie hidden there and, soon enough, he finds himself drawn into the murky world of murder investigation.

In the beautiful hills of County Mayo, Ireland, a killer is on the loose. Panic has a stranglehold on its rural community and the Garda are running out of time. Gregory has sworn to follow a quiet life but, when the call comes, can he refuse to help their desperate search for justice?

Murder and mystery are peppered with dark humour in this fast-paced thriller set amidst the spectacular Irish landscape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Running Blind (Jack Reacher Book 4)*




  








*Jack Reacher races to solve the perfect crime in the fourth novel in Lee Child’s New York Times bestselling series.
*
Across the country, women are being murdered, victims of a disciplined and clever killer who leaves no trace evidence, no fatal wounds, no signs of struggle, and no clues to an apparent motive. They are, truly, perfect crimes. In fact, there’s only one thing that links the victims. Each one of the women knew Jack Reacher—and it’s got him running blind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Eye of the Elephant: An Epic Adventure in the African Wilderness*




  








*An “exciting” true account of battling the elephant poachers of Zambia by the author of Where the Crawdads Sing and her fellow biologist (The Boston Globe).*

Intelligent, majestic, and loyal, with lifespans matching our own, elephants are among the greatest of the wonders gracing the African wilds. Yet, in the 1970s and 1980s, about a thousand of these captivating creatures were slaughtered in Zambia each year, killed for their valuable ivory tusks. When biologists Mark and Delia Owens, residing in Africa to study lions, found themselves in the middle of a poaching fray, they took the only side they morally could: that of the elephants.

From the authors of _Secrets of the Savanna, The Eye of the Elephant_ is “part adventure story, part wildlife tale,” recounting the Owens’s struggle to save these innocent animals from decimation, a journey not only to supply the natives with ways of supporting their villages, but also to cultivate support around the globe for the protection of elephants (_The Boston Globe_). Filled with daring exploits among disgruntled hunters, arduous labor on the African plains, and vivid depictions of various wildlife, this remarkable tale is at once an adventure story, a travelogue, a preservationist call to action, and a fascinating examination of both human and animal nature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Spooky Action at a Distance: The Phenomenon That Reimagines Space and Time--and What It Means for Black Holes, the Big Bang, and Theories of Everything*




  








*Long-listed for the 2016 PEN/E. O. Wilson Literary Science Writing Award

Delightfully readable, Spooky Action at a Distance is a mind-bending voyage to the frontiers of modern physics that will change the way we think about reality.*

What is space? It isn't a question that most of us normally ask. Space is the venue of physics; it's where things exist, where they move and take shape. Yet over the past few decades, physicists have discovered a phenomenon that operates outside the confines of space and time: nonlocality--the ability of two particles to act in harmony no matter how far apart they may be. It appears to be almost magical.

Einstein grappled with this oddity and couldn't come to terms with it, describing it as "spooky action at a distance." More recently, the mystery has deepened as other forms of nonlocality have been uncovered. This strange occurrence, which has direct connections to black holes, particle collisions, and even the workings of gravity, holds the potential to undermine our most basic understandings of physical reality. If space isn't what we thought it was, then what is it?

In _Spooky Action at a Distance_, George Musser sets out to answer that question, offering a provocative exploration of nonlocality and a celebration of the scientists who are trying to explain it. Musser guides us on an epic journey into the lives of experimental physicists observing particles acting in tandem, astronomers finding galaxies that look statistically identical, and cosmologists hoping to unravel the paradoxes surrounding the big bang. He traces the often contentious debates over nonlocality through major discoveries and disruptions of the twentieth century and shows how scientists faced with the same undisputed experimental evidence develop wildly different explanations for that evidence. Their conclusions challenge our understanding of not only space and time but also the origins of the universe-and they suggest a new grand unified theory of physics.

*“An important book that provides insight into key new developments in our understanding of the nature of space, time and the universe. It will repay careful study.” —John Gribbin, *_*The Wall Street Journal*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cooper's Creek: Tragedy and Adventure in the Australian Outback*




  







In 1860, an expedition set out from Melbourne, Australia, into the interior of the country, with the mission to find a route to the northern coast. Headed by Robert O’Hara Burke and William John Wills, the party of adventurers, scientists, and camels set out into the outback hoping to find enough water and to keep adequate food stores for their trek into the bush. Almost one year later, Burke, Wills, and two others from their party, Gray and King, reached the northern shore but on their journey back, they were stranded at Cooper’s Creek where all but King perished. _Cooper’s Creek_ is a gripping, intense historical narrative about the harshness of the Australian outback and the people who were brave enough to go into the very depths of that uncharted country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Radium Girls: The Dark Story of America's Shining Women *




  








*A New York Times, USA Today, Wall Street Journal, and Amazon Charts Bestseller!*

_For fans of Hidden Figures, comes the incredible true story of the women heroes who were exposed to radium in factories across the U.S. in the early 20th century, and their brave and groundbreaking battle to strengthen workers' rights, even as the fatal poison claimed their own lives..._

In the dark years of the First World War, radium makes gleaming headlines across the nation as the fresh face of beauty, and wonder drug of the medical community. From body lotion to tonic water, the popular new element shines bright. Meanwhile, hundreds of girls toil amidst the glowing dust of the radium-dial factories. The glittering chemical covers their bodies from head to toe; they light up the night like industrious fireflies. With such a coveted job, these "shining girls" are the luckiest alive — until they begin to fall mysteriously ill. And, until they begin to come forward.

As the women start to speak out on the corruption, the factories that once offered golden opportunities ignore all claims of the gruesome side effects. And as the fatal poison of the radium takes hold, the brave shining girls find themselves embroiled in one of the biggest scandals of America's early 20th century, and in a groundbreaking battle for workers' rights that will echo for centuries to come. A timely story of corporate greed and the brave figures that stood up to fight for their lives, these women and their voices will shine for years to come.

Written with a sparkling voice and breakneck pace, _The Radium Girls_ fully illuminates the inspiring young women exposed to the "wonder" substance of radium, and their awe-inspiring strength in the face of almost impossible circumstances. Their courage and tenacity led to life-changing regulations, research into nuclear bombing, and ultimately saved hundreds of thousands of lives...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The White Sniper: Simo Häyhä *




  








*The remarkable story of the Finnish marksman nicknamed “White Death” by the Red Army for his record number of confirmed kills.*

Simo Häyhä is the most famous sniper in the world. During the Winter War fought between Russia and Finland from 1939 to 1940, he had 542 confirmed kills with iron sights, a record that still stands today.

A man of action who spoke very little, Simo Häyhä was hugely respected by his men and his superiors and given many difficult missions, including taking out specific targets. Able to move silently and swiftly through the landscape, melting into the snowbound surroundings in his white camouflage fatigues, his aim was deadly and his quarry rarely escaped. The Russians learned of his reputation as a marksman and tried several times to kill him by indirect fire. He was promoted from corporal to second lieutenant, and he was awarded the Cross of Kollaa. For sniping, Simo Häyhä only ever used his own M/28-30 rifle. Eventually, his luck ran out, and Simo received a serious head wound on March 6,1940, though he subsequently recovered.

_The White Sniper_ fully explores Simo Häyhä’s life, his exploits in the Winter War, the secrets behind his success, including character and technique, and also includes a detailed look at his rifle itself. There are appendices on the basics of shooting, the impact of fire on the battlefield, battles on the Kollaa Front during the Winter War, and a list of ranked snipers of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Nine: The True Story of a Band of Women Who Survived the Worst of Nazi Germany *




  








"*Utterly gripping*." —*Anne Sebba, author of Les Parisiennes*

"A *compelling*, *beautifully written* story of resilience, friendship and survival. The story of Women’s resistance during World War II needs to be told and _The Nine_ accomplishes this in spades." *—Heather Morris, New York Times bestselling author of Cilka's Journey*

_The Nine_ follows the true story of the author’s great aunt Hélène Podliasky, who led a band of nine female resistance fighters as they escaped a German forced labor camp and made a ten-day journey across the front lines of WWII from Germany back to Paris.

The nine women were all under thirty when they joined the resistance. They smuggled arms through Europe, harbored parachuting agents, coordinated communications between regional sectors, trekked escape routes to Spain and hid Jewish children in scattered apartments. They were arrested by French police, interrogated and tortured by the Gestapo. They were subjected to a series of French prisons and deported to Germany. The group formed along the way, meeting at different points, in prison, in transit, and at Ravensbrück. By the time they were enslaved at the labor camp in Leipzig, they were a close-knit group of friends. During the final days of the war, forced onto a death march, the nine chose their moment and made a daring escape.

Drawing on incredible research, this powerful, heart-stopping narrative from Gwen Strauss is a moving tribute to the power of humanity and friendship in the darkest of times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Three Ordinary Girls: The Remarkable Story of Three Dutch Teenagers Who Became Spies, Saboteurs, Nazi Assassins–and WWII Heroes *




  








*“The book's teenage protagonists and their bravery will enthrall young adults, who may find themselves inspired to take up their own causes.” —Washington Post

An astonishing World War II story of a trio of fearless female resisters whose youth and innocence belied their extraordinary daring in the Nazi-occupied Netherlands. It also made them the underground’s most invaluable commodity.*

_May 10, 1940_. The Netherlands was swarming with Third Reich troops. In seven days it’s entirely occupied by Nazi Germany. Joining a small resistance cell in the Dutch city of Haarlem were three teenage girls: Hannie Schaft, and sisters Truus and Freddie Oversteegen who would soon band together to form a singular female underground squad.

Smart, fiercely political, devoted solely to the cause, and “with nothing to lose but their own lives,” Hannie, Truus, and Freddie took terrifying direct action against Nazi targets. That included sheltering fleeing Jews, political dissidents, and Dutch resisters. They sabotaged bridges and railways, and donned disguises to lead children from probable internment in concentration camps to safehouses. They covertly transported weapons and set military facilities ablaze. And they carried out the assassinations of German soldiers and traitors–on public streets and in private traps–with the courage of veteran guerilla fighters and the cunning of seasoned spies.

In telling this true story through the lens of a fearlessly unique trio of freedom fighters, Tim Brady offers a fascinating perspective of the Dutch resistance during the war. Of lives under threat; of how these courageous young women became involved in the underground; and of how their dedication evolved into dangerous, life-threatening missions on behalf of Dutch patriots–regardless of the consequences.

Harrowing, emotional, and unforgettable, _Three Ordinary Girls_ finally moves these three icons of resistance into the deserved forefront of world history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/07/22.

Currently $3.

*Come Fly The World: The Jet-Age Story of the Women of Pan Am *




  








*Glamour, danger, liberation: in a Mad Men–era of commercial flight, Pan Am World Airways attracted the kind of young woman who wanted out, and wanted up*

Required to have a college education, speak two languages, and possess the political savvy of a Foreign Service officer, a jet-age stewardess serving on iconic Pan Am between 1966 and 1975 also had to be between 5′3" and 5′9", between 105 and 140 pounds, and under 26 years of age at the time of hire.Cooke’s intimate storytelling weaves together the real-life stories of a memorable cast of characters, from small-town girl Lynne Totten, a science major who decided life in a lab was not for her, to Hazel Bowie, one of the relatively few Black stewardesses of the era, as they embraced the liberation of their new jet-set life. Cooke brings to light the story of Pan Am stewardesses’ role in the Vietnam War, as the airline added runs from Saigon to Hong Kong for planeloads of weary young soldiers straight from the battlefields, who were off for five days of R&R, and then flown back to war. Finally, with Operation Babylift—the dramatic evacuation of 2,000 children during the fall of Saigon—the book’s special cast of stewardesses unites to play an extraordinary role on the world stage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/08/22.

Currently $2. *Always verify price before clicking Buy as prices can change at any time.*

*The Found and the Lost: The Collected Novellas of Ursula K. Le Guin *


  








*Every novella by Ursula K. Le Guin, an icon in American literature, collected for the first time in one breathtaking volume.*

Ursula K. Le Guin has won multiple prizes and accolades from the Medal for Distinguished Contribution to American Letters to the Newbery Honor, the Nebula, Hugo, World Fantasy, and PEN/Malamud Awards. She has had her work collected over the years, but never as a complete retrospective of her longer works as represented in the wonderful _The Found and the Lost_.

Includes:
-Vaster Than Empires and More Slow
-Buffalo Gals, Won't You Come Out Tonight
-Hernes
-The Matter of Seggri
-Another Story or a Fisherman of the Inland Sea
-Forgiveness Day
-A Man of the People
-A Woman's Liberation
-Old Music and the Slave Women
-The Finder
-On the High Marsh
-Dragonfly
-Paradises Lost

This collection is a literary treasure chest that belongs in every home library.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Collected Works of Harry Harrison (Illustrated Edition): Deathworld, The Stainless Steel Rat, Planet of the Damned, The Misplaced Battleship *




  







e-artnow presents to you this meticulously edited Harry Harrison collection, formatted to the highest digital standards and adjusted for readability on all devices.
Contents:
Deathworld
The Stainless Steel Rat
Planet of the Damned
The Repairman
The Misplaced Battleship
The Ethical Engineer
Toy Shop
Arm of the Law
The Velvet Glove
The K-Factor
Navy Day


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Make Room! Make Room! *




  









*A detective hunts down a killer in a dystopian, overpopulated NYC in this classic science fiction novel that inspired the film Soylent Green.*

Originally published in 1966, _Make Room! Make Room!_ imagines a world at the end of the twentieth century where Earth is so overwhelmed by rampant population growth that it teeters on the edge of self-destruction. In New York City alone, thirty-five million people are squeezed into its packed boroughs, scrambling like rats for the world’s dwindling resources. The only food available is a product called soylent. And while the government tries to maintain order, the rich get richer and the poor stay underfoot.

Finding a killer in this broken world is one hell of a job. But that’s exactly what Det. Andy Rusch has been assigned to do. If he can stay alive long enough, he might just solve the biggest case he’s ever been on—unless humanity finally fulfills its promise and destroys itself first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Interstellar Caveman: The Complete Series: A Funny Sci-fi Adventure Boxed Set *




  








*Get the Interstellar Caveman Boxset, featuring all three books in this side-splitting intergalactic adventure that will keep you laughing into the night. It's perfect for fans of Guardians of the Galaxy, The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, and Space Team.*

You think _you’re _struggling to find your place in the universe?

Consider poor old Colin Douglass, a terminally ill insurance agent who awakens from centuries in cryogenic freeze to find Earth is a devastated wasteland. Now, he’s being pursued by a homicidal interstellar tourist board, and calculating insurance dividends is as outdated as making stone axes.

Sci-fi-hating technophobe Colin embarks on a desperate struggle to find a cure for his illness, as well as a place for himself in this strange new galaxy where toilets talk back, and door handles are a long-forgotten relic. Only by teaming up with his rescuer, hard-boiled, space-traveling archaeologist Tyresa Jak (that’s Doctor Jak to you), can Colin hope to succeed before time runs out.

Along the way, this galactic odd-couple must evade the Erd Tourist Board - a powerful mega-corporation which will do anything to ensure the mythical Earth stays mythical - and deal with a crackpot religious cult who not only possess a cure for Colin’s illness, but who also believe there is more to this caveman from Earth than meets the eye....

*Buy this Special Edition Omnibus today and start off your new year right. Plenty of laughs, adventure, and weird aliens worth meeting.*

_*Books Included in the Set:*
Book 1: Interstellar Caveman
Book 2: Faulty Prophet
Book 3: _The Man with the Tick


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Skiptracer: The Complete Series : A Sci-Fi Cyberpunk Box Set *




  








*Get the Skiptracer Box Set, featuring all three books in the series by NYT Bestseller Micky Neilson. 1000+ pages of thrilling cyberpunk action perfect for fans of Altered Carbon, Blade Runner, and J.N. Chaney.*

Blake Harley is a Skiptracer—a kind of bounty hunter—on the faraway construct-world of Concourse Prime. Hired by a corporate client to secure an overdue product, he'll make some quick cryp and be on to the next job. Easy.

Except, this job is anything but simple. The product is tied to the immensely powerful and ultra-secret Hypertek, leaving Blake with a choice: be a good soldier, or refuse to help MagnaCorp become the most powerful entity in the system.

Another problem: everyone else in Concourse Prime is gunning for the product as well, from the demi-humans ruling its seedy underbelly to the CEOs inhabiting its gleaming superscrapers—people far more sinister than Hypertek.

Blake fights to survive while he wrestles with his decision. In the end, it’s just one big threat that could plunge humanity into an all-out interstellar conflict. What's the big deal?

*Buy this special edition omnibus to experience this complete High Tech Space Adventure at a special low price!*

This boxset contains three full-length novels:
Book 1: Hypertek
Book 2: The Fold
Book 3: Singularity


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Supercarrier Box Set: The Complete Ixan Prophecies Trilogy *




  








*An aging supercarrier...humanity's last hope*

The UHS _Providence_ might as well be a museum ship – under the command of Captain Keyes, she’s the last human warship not dependent on dark tech, the godlike technology humanity has used to rule the galaxy for decades.

Keyes wouldn’t have it any other way. Given a crew of screwballs Fleet Command didn’t know where else to put, he considers it his duty to protect humanity against the darkness he sees forming out on the edges of known space.

The Ixan Prophecies predict humanity’s downfall in a brutal clash of fleets between enemies that once were allies. And one by one, the Prophecies are coming true.

Worse: humanity’s oldest enemy is on the rise, deploying advanced weaponry like nothing seen before.

As the galactic order falls apart, Captain Keyes finds himself at the tip of the spear. The fate of the galaxy now comes down to his tired ship and his oddball crew.

It doesn’t pay to be right.

*Battlestar Galactica meets Star Wars in this epic sci fi military adventure. Download this complete series box set and start the adventure today!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mars Colony Chronicles (Books 1 - 5): A Space Opera Box Set Adventure*




  








*Get The Mars Colony Chronicles Box Set, featuring five books in the Amazon bestselling series. Grab the adventure of a lifetime that combines elements of Indiana Jones, Solo, and Total Recall for a thrilling ride on Mars and beyond. 1200+ pages of high-octane space opera action.

From Book 1, Martian Plague:

Thief, grave robber, savior of humanity!*

Ozzy Mack went to Mars to make money. The newly discovered ancient ruins were a gold mine for the black-market archeologist.

*When aliens invade, wiping out all life on earth, Mars becomes the last bastion of humanity.* The plague the aliens used on Earth is coming to Mars…

However, the human race doesn’t roll over and die. The cure might be in the Martian ruins and there’s one man on the planet who can solve the riddle.

*Ozzy’s running out of time.* If he can’t decipher the ancient relics his daughter will die, along with the remains of human civilization!

*Grab your spacesuit and help save mankind! Buy Martian Plague now!


From Book 2, Martian Ark:*

_*There is no peace as long as humanity survives.*_

After a devastating clash with aliens, Ozzy is ready to lay low and stay out of trouble. However, the aliens aren’t going to let him. They’re sending a fleet to bomb Mars out of existence.

_The military can’t stop them.

The aliens won’t stop.

But Ozzy refuses to give up._

When Jonas, the head of the black-market, offers him a job, his first thought is no. But Jonas has a plan to save Mars. He just needs Ozzy to find a million-year-old artifact buried in the sands. If it even exists.

*But there is more to it than finding an old piece of Martian tech.* Only those with the blood of ancient Martians can wield it.

_Guess who that is?_

With the Dunrakee fleet ready to wipe out the last vestiges of humanity, Ozzy has one chance to strike first. However, the alien weapon will kill him as well as the enemy. Can Ozzy find a way to use it without killing himself, or will he make the ultimate sacrifice?

_*Grab your pressure suit and set out in the sands for adventure. Buy Martian Ark and start reading today!*_


*From Book 3, Martian Insurrection:

Bloodthirsty Aliens aren’t the only threat…*

Ozzy faced an alien horde and an ancient weapon trying to kill him. He saved humanity twice and used the Ark to send the alien’s back to earth.

_*He’s not out of the woods yet.*_

While the Ark can protect Mars, it can’t stop the aliens for good, unless… he finds the second part of the weapon which will let him launch it at Earth like a missile.

*A counterattack is coming, but it’s not the greatest threat to Mars.* The High judge is using this time of turmoil to solidify his iron grip on Mars. He must control everything on the planet.

*There’s just one problem. Only Ozzy controls the Ark.*

With his own leaders trying to kill him, and the aliens ever present threat, Ozzy must find a way to navigate the minefield of politics and deception if he’s going to save humanity.

*Take a stand with humanity and buy Martian Insurrection now!


And carry on to Book 4, Martian Earth, and Book 5, Martian Legacy...

...where more adventure, fast-paced, action-packed story awaits, full of incredible characters both human and alien.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*6th Mechanized: The Complete Series: An Epic Military Sci-Fi Boxed Set *




  








*Get the 6th Mechanized Box Set, featuring all three books in the series. 1000+ pages Military Mech action, overwhelming foes, insurmountable odds, and the fate of civilization at stake.*

Three hundred years ago a liaison robot turned warrior sided with humans in the Great A.I. War. He's one of few hi-level sentients allowed to live. But all this doesn't matter now because he's on the run.

And the innocent never run.

Armed with emotion chip-fueled determination and his beloved weapons, the general flees to a nearby planet where he must unravel a tangled conspiracy to prove his innocence. But that's easier said than done.

Standing in his way are ferocious mountain beasts worshipped as ancient gods, dreaded Red Guards wielding witchfire battle glaives, and a bounty hunter with superhuman reflexes. If that isn't enough, an ancient empire wants to annihilate him at a planet's expense.

*Join the General's fight in this special edition omnibus of an epic Military Sci-fi Series unlike any you've read before. Perfect for fans of Chris Fox, J.N. Chaney, and David Ryker.*

This boxset contains three full-length novels:
Book 1: The Robot General
Book 2: Bounty Hunter Breaker
Book 3: Molech's Children


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Space Corps: A Military Sci-Fi Series*




  








*Captured behind enemy lines. To survive, he'll have to learn to fight by their rules...*

At first, it’s a dream come true. Jonathan Blake, a young revolutionary hero, is assigned command of humanity’s first FTL-capable scout ship. But when the Space Corps mysteriously loses contact with an outpost beyond the Solar System, the dream becomes a nightmare.

The love of Blake’s life lives on the outpost with their child...

Racing to rescue his family, Blake and his comrades are captured by the Octos, interstellar slave drivers who force them to fight other sentients in shapeshifting, memory-erasing arenas. To survive these terrors, Blake must learn to work with his crew, as well as alien gladiators from across the galaxy. If he refuses to fight, Blake’s family—held hostage—will be slaughtered.

But as Blake discovers his talent for survival, he likewise uncovers his worst fears: the Octos are launching an armada to enslave Earth. Blake must therefore choose. Will he rescue his family, or abandon them to warn Earth’s new revolutionary government about annihilation?

*Fans of Rick Partlow, JN Chaney, and even Gladiator will love this space adventure by debut author Ian Schwartz. Grab your copy today!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Leftover in China: The Women Shaping the World's Next Superpower *




  








*Factory Girls meets The Vagina Monologues in this fascinating narrative on China’s single women—and why they could be the source of its economic future.*


Forty years ago, China enacted the one-child policy, only recently relaxed. Among many other unintended consequences, it resulted in both an enormous gender imbalance—with a predicted twenty million more men than women of marriage age by 2020—and China’s first generations of only-daughters. Given the resources normally reserved for boys, these girls were pushed to study, excel in college, and succeed in careers, as if they were sons.


Now living in an economic powerhouse, enough of these women have decided to postpone marriage—or not marry at all—to spawn a label: "leftovers." Unprecedentedly well-educated and goal-oriented, they struggle to find partners in a society where gender roles have not evolved as vigorously as society itself, and where new professional opportunities have made women less willing to compromise their careers or concede to marriage for the sake of being wed. Further complicating their search for a mate, the vast majority of China’s single men reside in and are tied to the rural areas where they were raised. This makes them geographically, economically, and educationally incompatible with city-dwelling “leftovers,” who also face difficulty in partnering with urban men, given the urban men’s general preference for more dutiful, domesticated wives.


Part critique of China’s paternalistic ideals, part playful portrait of the romantic travails of China’s trailblazing women and their well-meaning parents who are anxious to see their daughters snuggled into traditional wedlock, Roseann Lake’s _Leftover in China_ focuses on the lives of four individual women against a backdrop of colorful anecdotes, hundreds of interviews, and rigorous historical and demographic research to show how these "leftovers" are the linchpin to China’s future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lolita (Vintage International) *




  







Awe and exhiliration--along with heartbreak and mordant wit--abound in *Lolita*, Nabokov's most famous and controversial novel, which tells the story of the aging Humbert Humbert's obsessive, devouring, and doomed passion for the nymphet Dolores Haze. *Lolita* is also the story of a hypercivilized European colliding with the cheerful barbarism of postwar America. Most of all, it is a meditation on love--love as outrage and hallucination, madness and transformation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dallas '63: The First Deep State Revolt Against the White House (Forbidden Bookshelf Book 17) *




  







*“Our most provocative scholar of American power” reveals the forces behind the assassination of JFK—and their continuing influence over our world (David Talbot, Salon).*

On November 22, 1963, President John F. Kennedy was gunned down in Dallas by Lee Harvey Oswald. Shortly after, Oswald himself was killed. These events led many to believe there was a far greater plan at work, with a secret cabal of powerful men manipulating the public and shaping US policies both at home and abroad for their own interests.

But no one could imagine how right they were.

Beneath the orderly façade of the American government, there lies a complex network, only partly structural, linking Wall Street influence, corrupt bureaucracy, and the military-industrial complex. Here lies the true power of the American empire. This behind-the-scenes web is unelected, unaccountable, and immune to popular resistance. Peter Dale Scott calls this entity the deep state, and he has made it his life’s work to write the history of those who manipulate our government from the shadows. Since the aftermath of World War II, the deep state’s power has grown unchecked, and nowhere has it been more apparent than that day at Dealey Plaza.

In this landmark volume, Scott traces how culpable elements in the CIA and FBI helped prepare for the assassination, and how the deep state continues to influence our politics today.

As timely and important as ever in the current chaotic political climate, _Dallas ’63_ is a reality-shattering, frightening exposé not of those who govern us—but of _those who govern those who govern us._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*I'll Be Gone in the Dark: One Woman's Obsessive Search for the Golden State Killer *




  








*THE BASIS FOR THE MAJOR 6-PART HBO® DOCUMENTARY SERIES

#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR:

Washington Post | Maureen Corrigan, NPR | Paste | Seattle Times | Entertainment Weekly | Esquire | Slate | Buzzfeed | Jezebel | Philadelphia Inquirer | Publishers Weekly | Kirkus Reviews | Library Journal | Bustle 

Winner of the Goodreads Choice Awards for Nonfiction | Anthony Award Winner | SCIBA Book Award Winner | Finalist for the Edgar Award for Best Fact Crime | Longlisted for the Carnegie Medal for Excellence

The haunting true story of the elusive serial rapist turned murderer who terrorized California during the 70s and 80s, and of the gifted journalist who died tragically while investigating the case—which was solved in April 2018.

The haunting true story of the elusive serial rapist turned murderer who terrorized California during the 70s and 80s, and of the gifted journalist who died tragically while investigating the case—which was solved in April 2018.

Introduction by Gillian Flynn • Afterword by Patton Oswalt

“A brilliant genre-buster.... Propulsive, can’t-stop-now reading.” —Stephen King*

For more than ten years, a mysterious and violent predator committed fifty sexual assaults in Northern California before moving south, where he perpetrated ten sadistic murders. Then he disappeared, eluding capture by multiple police forces and some of the best detectives in the area.

Three decades later, Michelle McNamara, a true crime journalist who created the popular website TrueCrimeDiary.com, was determined to find the violent psychopath she called "the Golden State Killer." Michelle pored over police reports, interviewed victims, and embedded herself in the online communities that were as obsessed with the case as she was.

_I’ll Be Gone in the Dark_—the masterpiece McNamara was writing at the time of her sudden death—offers an atmospheric snapshot of a moment in American history and a chilling account of a criminal mastermind and the wreckage he left behind. It is also a portrait of a woman’s obsession and her unflagging pursuit of the truth. Utterly original and compelling, it has been hailed as a modern true crime classic—one which fulfilled Michelle's dream: helping unmask the Golden State Killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Pillars of the Earth: A Novel (Kingsbridge Book 1) *



  








*#1 New York Times Bestseller

Oprah's Book Club Selection

The “extraordinary . . . monumental masterpiece” (Booklist) that changed the course of Ken Follett’s already phenomenal career—and begins where its prequel, The Evening and the Morning, ended.*
“Follett risks all and comes out a clear winner,” extolled _Publishers Weekly_ on the release of _The Pillars of the Earth_. A departure for the bestselling thriller writer, the historical epic stunned readers and critics alike with its ambitious scope and gripping humanity. Today, it stands as a testament to Follett’s unassailable command of the written word and to his universal appeal. 

_The Pillars of the Earth_ tells the story of Philip, prior of Kingsbridge, a devout and resourceful monk driven to build the greatest Gothic cathedral the world has known . . . of Tom, the mason who becomes his architect—a man divided in his soul . . . of the beautiful, elusive Lady Aliena, haunted by a secret shame . . . and of a struggle between good and evil that will turn church against state and brother against brother.

A spellbinding epic tale of ambition, anarchy, and absolute power set against the sprawling medieval canvas of twelfth-century England, this is Ken Follett’s historical masterpiece.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE VICTIM IN VICTORIA STATION a cozy murder mystery full of twists (Dorothy Martin Mystery Book 5)*




  








*AN ENCHANTING COZY MYSTERY FROM A BESTSELLING AUTHOR

DOROTHY’S TAKING A TRIP TO LONDON BUT THAT DOESN’T MEAN SHE WON’T BE INVESTIGATING MORE MURDERS*

Dorothy falls into conversation with a young man on the train to London. *But by the time the train rolls into Victoria Station, he is dead.* A helpful doctor says he will take care of the aftermath.

The next day Dorothy checks all the newspapers. But there is no mention of the young man’s death in any of them. She makes inquiries with the police but draws a blank there too.

But Dorothy isn’t someone who gives up easily. Who was the murdered man and why was he killed?

Discover the truth in Dorothy’s most baffling case yet.

*A DEAD BODY ON A TRAIN. BUT NOW IT’S LIKE THE CRIME NEVER HAPPENED.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Case of the Gilded Lily (The Perry Mason Mysteries Book 6) *




  








*A crime thriller starring the sleuthing lawyer portrayed in the HBO limited series—from the Edgar Award–winning “kingpin among the mystery writers” (The New York Times).*

Stewart Bedford is willing to cooperate with a blackmailer to protect his beloved wife. But when he wakes up in a daze to find the man shot dead with Bedford’s gun and his blond escort missing, he’ll need some help from defense lawyer Perry Mason . . .

This mystery is part of Edgar Award–winning author Erle Stanley Gardner’s classic, long-running Perry Mason series, which has sold three hundred million copies and serves as the inspiration for the HBO show starring Matthew Rhys and Tatiana Maslany.

DON’T MISS THE NEW HBO ORIGINAL SERIES _PERRY MASON_, BASED ON CHARACTERS FROM ERLE STANLEY GARDNER’S NOVELS, STARRING EMMY AWARD WINNER MATTHEW RHYS


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dead Until Dark (Sookie Stackhouse Book 1) *




  








*Sink your teeth into the first novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling Sookie Stackhouse series—the books that gave life to the Dead and inspired the HBO® original series True Blood.*

Sookie Stackhouse is just a small-time cocktail waitress in small-town Bon Temps, Louisiana. She's quiet, doesn't get out much, and tends to mind her own business—except when it comes to her “disability.” Sookie can read minds. And that doesn’t make her too dateable. Then along comes Bill Compton. He’s tall, dark, handsome—and Sookie can’t hear a word he’s thinking. He’s exactly the type of guy she’s been waiting for all her life...

But Bill has a disability of his own: he’s a vampire with a bad reputation. And when a string of murders hits Bon Temps—along with a gang of truly nasty bloodsuckers looking for Bill—Sookie starts to wonder if having a vampire for a boyfriend is such a bright idea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dead in the Family (Sookie Stackhouse Book 10) *




  








*In the tenth novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling series—the inspiration for the HBO® original series True Blood—Sookie Stackhouse learns that not even her psychic abilities can help her solve all the problems in Bon Temps, Louisiana...*

After enduring torture and the loss of loved ones during the brief but deadly Fae War, Sookie Stackhouse is hurt and she’s mad. Just about the only bright spot in her life is the love she thinks she feels for vampire Eric Northman. But he’s under scrutiny by the new vampire king because of their relationship. And as the political implications of the shifters’ coming-out are beginning to be felt, Sookie’s connection to one particular Were draws her into the dangerous debate. Also, unknown to her, though the doors to Faery have been closed, there are still some fae on the human side—and one of them is angry at Sookie. Very, very angry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Off the Grid (Koa Kane Hawaiian Mystery Book 2) *




  








*Kilauea's smoldering lava fields—a unique place to bury the bodies*

A scrap of cloth fluttering in the wind leads Hilo police Chief Detective Koa Kane to the tortured remains of an unfortunate soul left to burn in the path of an advancing lava flow. For Koa, it's the second gruesome homicide of the day, and he soon discovers the murders are linked. These grisly crimes on Hawai'i's Big Island could rewrite history—or cost Chief Detective Koa Kane his career.

The dead, a reclusive couple living off the grid, turn out to be mysterious fugitives. The CIA, the Chinese government, and the Defense Intelligence Agency attempt to thwart Koa's investigation and obscure the victims' true identities. Undeterred by mounting political pressure, Koa pursues the truth only to find himself drawn into a web of international intrigue.

While Koa investigates, the Big Island scrambles to prepare for the biggest and most explosive political rally in its history. Despite police resources stretched to the breaking point, Koa uncovers a government conspiracy so shocking its exposure topples senior officials far beyond Hawai'i's shores.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fire and Vengeance (Koa Kane Hawaiian Mystery Book 3) *




  








*A heinous conspiracy—a volcano exacting revenge—an island paradise in anguish*

Having killed his father's nemesis and gotten away with it, Hilo, Hawaii Chief Detective Koa Kane, is not your ordinary cop. Estranged from his younger brother, who has been convicted of multiple crimes, he is not from a typical law enforcement family. Yet, Koa's secret demons fuel his unwavering drive to pursue justice.

Never has Koa's motivation been greater than when he learns that an elementary school was placed atop a volcanic vent, which has now exploded. The subsequent murders of the school's contractor and architect only add urgency to his search for the truth.

As Koa's investigation heats up, his brother collapses in jail from a previously undiagnosed brain tumor. Using his connections, Koa devises a risky plan to win his brother's freedom. As Koa gradually unravels the obscure connections between multiple suspects, he uncovers a forty-year-old conspiracy. When he is about to apprehend the perpetrators, his investigation suddenly becomes entwined with his brother's future, forcing Koa to choose between justice for the victims and his brother's freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Treachery Times Two (Koa Kane Hawaiian Mystery Book 4) *




  








*Secret military weapons, saboteurs, a volcanic eruption—and a probe of Chief Detective Koa Kane's criminal past*

On Hawaii Island, a volcanic earthquake disrupts an abandoned cemetery—unearthing the body of a woman mutilated by her killer to conceal her identity.

The search for her identity leads Hilo Hawaii's Chief Detective Koa Kane to a mysterious defense contractor with a politically connected board of directors. Defying his chief of police, Koa pursues the killer, only to become entangled in an FBI espionage investigation of Deimos, a powerful secret military weapon. Is the FBI telling all it knows—or does it, too, have a duplicitous agenda?

At the same time, Koa—a cop who thirty years earlier killed his father's nemesis and covered up the murder—faces exposure by the dead man's grandson. Koa is forced to investigate his own homicide, and step by step, his cover-up unravels until another man is falsely accused.

Can Koa stand by and let an innocent man pay for his crime?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Baffling Murder at the Midsummer Ball (A Dizzy Heights Mystery Book 2)*




  








*A locked room. A mysterious death. Just another gig for the Dizzy Heights.*

When London’s finest jazz musicians, the Dizzy Heights, are booked to play the glitzy Midsummer Ball at a country house in Oxfordshire, they expect a weekend filled with flappers and toffs having a roaring good time.

But the festivities at Bilverton House take a turn for the worse when the group are stranded by a summer storm. And when a member of the Bilverton family turns up dead in a locked room in an apparent suicide, Skins, Dunn and Ellie realise this is going to be a much tougher gig than they thought.

But here’s the lick. What if it was in fact cold-blooded murder? And what if the killer is still at large? It’s up to the Dizzy Heights to once again put down their instruments and get improvising if they want to solve this confounding mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Noble Radiance (Commissario Brunetti Book 7) *




  








*Commissario Brunetti delves into the shadows of a Venetian family’s past in this “gripping intellectual mystery” in the New York Times–bestselling series (Publishers Weekly).*

In _A Noble Radiance_, a new landowner is summoned urgently to his house not far from Venice when workmen accidentally unearth a macabre grave. The human corpse is badly decomposed, but a ring found nearby proves to be a clue that reopens an infamous case of kidnapping involving one of Venice’s most aristocratic families. Only Commissario Brunetti can unravel the clues and find his way into both the hearts of patrician Venice and that of a family grieving for their abducted son.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Question of Belief: A Commissario Guido Brunetti Mystery (Commissario Brunetti Book 19) *




  








With his hometown of Venice, Italy, beset by hordes of tourists and baking under a glaring sun, Guido Brunetti’s greatest wish is to go to the mountains with his family, where he can sleep under a down comforter and catch up on his reading. But before he can go on vacation, a folder with court records has landed on his desk, brought by an old friend. It appears that cases at the local court—hardly known as a model of efficiency—are being delayed to the benefit of one of the parties. A creative new trick for corrupting the system, perhaps, but what can Brunetti do about it?

But just when it looks like Brunetti will be able to get away, a shocking, violent crime forces him to stay in the simmering city, in this atmospheric mystery in the _New York Times_–bestselling series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.


*Cinnamon Roll Murder (Hannah Swensen series Book 15) *




  








*New York Times Bestseller: A baker in small-town Minnesota finds the heat is on after a musician is murdered…*

When bakery owner Hannah Swensen hears that the Cinnamon Roll Six jazz band will be playing at Lake Eden, Minnesota’s Weekend Jazz Festival, she's more than happy to bake up a generous supply of their namesake confections to welcome them to town.

Before the festival even begins, tragedy strikes when the tour bus overturns. Among those injured is Buddy Neiman, the band’s beloved keyboard player. His injuries appear minor, until his condition suddenly takes a turn for the worse—as in dead. Hannah’s no doctor, but she suspects that the surgical scissors someone plunged into Buddy’s chest may have something to do with it.

Fortunately, she’s on the case, because she knows from experience that nothing’s sweeter than bringing a killer to justice…

_Features cookie and dessert recipes from The Cookie Jar, including Peaches and Cream Cookies and Chocolate Caramel Bars!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Christmas Cake Murder (A Hannah Swensen Mystery Book 23) *




  








*The story of how baker Hannah Swensen got her start as a sleuth: “A lovely, frothy treat.”—Mystery Scene*

_It’s Christmas many years ago, and topping young Hannah Swensen’s wish list is becoming the go-to baker in Lake Eden, Minnesota. But as Hannah finds out, revisiting holiday memories can be murder…_

With her dream of opening The Cookie Jar taking shape, Hannah’s life matches the hectic December hustle and bustle in Lake Eden—especially when she agrees to help recreate a spectacular Christmas Ball from the past in honor of Essie Granger, an elderly local in hospice care. But instead of poring over decadent dessert recipes for the merry festivities, she instantly becomes enthralled by Essie’s old notebooks—and the tale of a woman escaping danger on the streets of New York.

Hannah’s surprised by Essie’s secret talent for penning crime fiction. She’s even more surprised when the story turns real. As Hannah prepares to run a bakery and move out of her mother’s house, it’ll be a true miracle if she can prevent another Yuletide disaster by solving a mystery as dense as a Christmas fruitcake . . .

_Features over a dozen cookie and dessert recipes from The Cookie Jar!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Edge (An FBI Thriller Book 4)*




  








*FBI agent Ford "Mac" MacDougal is recovering from injuries he received in a terrorist car bombing when his sister, Jilly, a medical researcher, drives her Porsche off an Oregon cliff - on purpose, it seems. Curiously, even though he was in a hospital bed on the other side of the country, Mac feels as if he were in the car with her as she sails towards the sea.*

By the time Mac arrives in Portland, Jilly has come out of the coma she's been in for four days. But after only a few hours with her brother, she vanishes without a trace. In searching for her, Mac hears a different story from everyone he encounters. When the local sheriff enlist his aid in the puzzling murder of an elderly resident, Mac doesn't suspect that the case connects to his sister's disappearance. FBI agents Lace Sherlock and Dillon Savich (last seen in _The Target_) join Mac to ride shotgun.

Not knowing whom to trust and whom to suspect, they must escape relentless pursuers before unearthing the tentacles of evil undermining _The Edge_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Midnight Man: A gripping new crime series (A Slayton Thriller Book 1) *




  








*A THRILLING NEW SERIES FROM THE NUMBER ONE BESTSELLER CAROLINE MITCHELL

'Twisty, tense and creepy as hell... I loved it!' *- K.L. SLATER

*'Will keep you on the edge of your seat'* - ALICE HUNTER
*___*

_'I remember the day I died quite clearly.'_

Blackhall Manor has witnessed many dark crimes, long before five teenage girls break in to play the Midnight Game. It was supposed to be a game, but only four girls come home.

Detective Sarah Noble has just returned to the force, and no one knows more about Blackhall Manor than her. Except perhaps Elliott Carter, who is only seven but has seen things in his dreams most adults could never imagine.

It's a case that will bring them together and shake Sarah to her core. Will she be ready to meet the Midnight Man?

*A gripping and twisty thriller, perfect for fans of C. J. Tudor, Cara Hunter and Alex North.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tell Me (Savannah Book 3) *




  








*A reporter and her cop fiancé dig into the shocking truth of a cold murder case in this Southern thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author.*

The most hated woman in Savannah, Georgia, is about to be set free. Twenty years ago, beautiful Blondell O'Henry was convicted of murdering her eldest daughter, Amity, and wounding her two other children. Though she swore she was innocent, the prosecution insisted that Blondell did it all to be with her lover. But Blondell's son has now recanted his crucial testimony.

Reporter Nikki Gillette is determined to get the truth for her true crime book—as well as personal reasons. Amity was Nikki’s childhood friend. The night she died, Amity begged her to meet with her, insisting she had a secret to tell, but Nikki didn't go. Now Nikki's fiancé, Detective Pierce Reed, worries for her safety. Because somehow, the events of that tragic night connect to Nikki's own fractured family.Soon Nikki will discover what really happened two decades ago, but the answers may come too late to save her life. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Northern Heist *




  








*"Full of double and triple-crosses . . . Northern Heist’s deeds and details seem as real as a smashed kneecap, while its stopwatch tension, heightened by present-tense voice, is reminiscent of such classic caper films as 'Rififi' and 'The Asphalt Jungle."—The Wall Street Journal

A fast-paced, suspenseful thriller based on one of the biggest (and still unsolved) bank-robberies in history, written by a former IRA bank robber.*

Nobody robs banks in Belfast without the IRA getting a cut -- not even former Provo James 'Ructions' O'Hare. But when word gets around O'Hare may be up to something, the pressure from the IRA begins.

Ructions' trusts his crack squad of former paramilitary compadres, and has full confidence in his audacious plan: To literally empty the biggest bank in Belfast by kidnapping the families of two employees - known as a "tiger" kidnapping -- in order to force them to help Ructions and his crew get into the bank's vault.

But keeping the plan -- and the money -- from the IRA is another plan entirely, one requiring all Ruction's cunning and skill.

In this stunning debut novel, as audacious and well-executed as Ructions' plan to rob the National Bank itself, Richard O'Rawe -- a former IRA bank robber himself - unleashes a story that will shock, surprise and thrill as he takes you on a white-knuckle ride through Belfast's criminal underbelly. Enter the deadly world of tiger kidnappings, kangaroo courts, money laundering, drug deals and double-crosses.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Danger Close (A Breed Thriller Book 1) *




  








*They were powerful and ruthless, but they made one mistake. His name is Breed. *

Ex-Delta Force sniper Breed has spent most of his life at war and now he’s trying to make some time for peace. But when a veteran from his old unit is murdered in El Paso, Breed feels duty-bound to bring the killer to justice. A feeling that only grows stronger when his friend’s widow and son are also murdered. 

As he uses all his specialist skills to uncover the truth, Breed finds himself working with some unlikely allies - a devious CIA operative, and a determined Latina reporter. Together, they uncover a conspiracy to launch a massive attack on US soil.

The terrorists are confident – they have powerful friends in the Mexican cartels and US law enforcement. But they have reckoned without one thing—Breed. 

_*Danger Close – the first in the stunning Breed action thriller series. Perfect for fans of Lee Child, Jason Kasper & David Archer. *_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Open Season (A Breed Thriller Book 2) *




  








*The Taliban want her dead. But first they have to get past Breed.*

Breed, a Delta Force veteran, is surprised when he is called to meet an old acquaintance—CIA agent Anya Stein. She offers Breed a mission he can’t refuse—to rescue an American soldier, Robyn Trainor, held captive in the mountains of Afghanistan.

When the mission goes sideways, the Taliban hunt Breed and Robyn over some of the harshest terrain on the planet—thousand-foot cliffs, wailing wind, and freezing nights. It’s a landscape from hell, every bit as lethal as the killers chasing them.

As the Taliban close in, Breed finds the stakes are higher than he ever dreamed—because Robyn Trainor is not what she seems. She is a player in a greater game. One that ends with an explosive showdown in Washington DC’s highest corridors of power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Target Deck (A Breed Thriller Book 3)*




  








*The doomsday weapon*—*a monster in a bat cave. Only Breed can destroy it.*

Late in 1974, six Green Berets were sent into China on a desperate mission. They were called the Black Sheep. Compromised, the mission failed. The men fled through a bat cave and barely escaped with their lives.

Fifty years later, assassins are killing the Black Sheep one by one. Their leader, Sam Crockett, was a close friend of Breed's father. When Crockett goes missing, Breed sets out to find the vet, and thwart the assassins sent to kill him.

Breed finds Crockett and learns the horrifying secret of the bat cave. Anya Stein, of the CIA, sends Breed on a mission tailor-made for a man of his lethal qualifications. The only problem—it could be his last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Close Quarters (A Breed Thriller Book 4) *




  








*Deep in the jungle, there is a new apex predator. His name is Breed.*

Deep in the Amazon jungle, a tribe has attacked an isolated government outpost. A group of idealistic young volunteers enters the rain forest to prove the tribesmen were provoked. One is killed, and another, Fiadh Connor, goes missing.

Fiadh's father, billionaire Cuchulain Connor, hires Breed to find her. Connor helps Breed get a ride with Brazil's Minister of the Interior who is mounting an expedition to relieve the besieged outpost. He and his entourage will travel up the Amazon on a Navy gunboat with a platoon of Brazilian Marines.

On board the gunboat Nevoa, Breed realizes that no one is what they seem. The suave minister. His gangster henchman. The alcoholic doctor. The competent captain. The professional Marine officer. The beautiful volunteer. They all have something to hide and at least one of them is a killer.

One murder follows another as the Nevoa crawls up the Rio Preto. It soon becomes apparent that Breed is in the crosshairs—someone does not want him to accomplish his mission.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Under a Wild Sky: John James Audubon and the Making of The Birds of America *




  








*In this Pulitzer Prize–finalist biography, the author of Mad at the World examines the little-known life of the man behind the well-known bird survey.*

John James Audubon is renowned for his masterpiece of natural history and art, _The Birds of America_, the first nearly comprehensive survey of the continent’s birdlife. And yet few people understand, and many assume incorrectly, what sort of man he was. How did the illegitimate son of a French sea captain living in Haiti, who lied both about his parentage and his training, rise to become one of _the_ greatest natural historians ever and the greatest name in ornithology? In _Under a Wild Sky_ this Pulitzer Prize finalist, William Souder reveals that Audubon did not only compose the most famous depictions of birds the world has ever seen, but he also composed a brilliant mythology of self. In this dazzling work of biography, Souder charts the life of a driven man who, despite all odds, became the historical figure we know today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sync: How Order Emerges from Chaos In the Universe, Nature, and Daily Life *




  








At the heart of the universe is a steady, insistent beat, the sound of cycles in sync. Along the tidal rivers of Malaysia, thousands of fireflies congregate and flash in unison; the moon spins in perfect resonance with its orbit around the earth; our hearts depend on the synchronous firing of ten thousand pacemaker cells. While the forces that synchronize the flashing of fireflies may seem to have nothing to do with our heart cells, there is in fact a deep connection.

Synchrony is a science in its infancy, and Strogatz is a pioneer in this new frontier in which mathematicians and physicists attempt to pinpoint just how spontaneous order emerges from chaos. From underground caves in Texas where a French scientist spent six months alone tracking his sleep-wake cycle, to the home of a Dutch physicist who in 1665 discovered two of his pendulum clocks swinging in perfect time, this fascinating book spans disciplines, continents, and centuries. Engagingly written for readers of books such as _Chaos_ and _The Elegant Universe_, _Sync_ is a tour-de-force of nonfiction writing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*White Robe, Black Robe: Pope Leo X, Martin Luther, and the Birth of the Reformation *




  








In 1517, Martin Luther, the Germany theologian, tacked his ninety-five theses to the door of the Wittenberg church, thereby setting off the theological revolution that gave birth to the Reformation. Luther confronted a papal establishment headed by Leo X, the pleasure-loving son of Lorenzo de Medici who made the Vatican the glittering center of the Italian Renaissance and whose driving ambition was the completion of St. Peter's Cathedral.

This book is, in part, a brilliant study of Luther and Pope Leo X, revealing two men of vastly different backgrounds, outlooks, and philosophies. The split in the Christian Church that was the inevitable result is dramatically portrayed. Written sure-handedly and in a lively fashion, the entire world of the Italian Renaissance comes alive.

Charles L. Mee Jr., Harvard scholar and biographer, brings the Reformation into sharp new focus as he presents Luther as the typical revolutionary and Leo X as his establishment protagonist. He gives us an immensely illuminating, informed, lively, and gossipy account of history's pivotal figures and the turbulent times in which they lived. Altogether, this book offers an engrossing, biographical history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Crisis of the House Divided: An Interpretation of the Issues in the Lincoln-Douglas Debates, 50th Anniversary Edition *




  








*This definitive analysis of the Lincoln-Douglas debates is “one of the most influential works of American history and political philosophy ever published (National Review).*

In _Crisis of the House Divided_, noted conservative scholar and historian Harry V. Jaffa illuminates the political principles that guided Abraham Lincoln from his reentry into politics in 1854 through his Senate campaign against Stephen Douglas in 1858. Through critical analysis of the Lincoln-Douglas debates, Jaffa demonstrates that Lincoln’s political career was grounded in his commitment to constitutionalism, the rule of law, and abolition.

A landmark work of American history, it “has shaped the thought of a generation of Abraham Lincoln and Civil War scholars." To mark the fiftieth anniversary of the original publication, Jaffa has provided a new introduction (_Civil War History_).

*"A searching and provocative analysis of the issues confronted and the ideas expounded in the great debates…A book which displays such learning and insight that it cannot fail to excite the admiration even of scholars who disagree with its major arguments and conclusions."—D. E. Fehrenbacher, American Historical Review*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rising Tide: The Great Mississippi Flood of 1927 and How It Changed America *




  








*A New York Times Notable Book of the Year, winner of the Southern Book Critics Circle Award and the Lillian Smith Award.*

An American epic of science, politics, race, honor, high society, and the Mississippi River, _Rising Tide_ tells the riveting and nearly forgotten story of the Great Mississippi Flood of 1927. The river inundated the homes of almost one million people, helped elect Huey Long governor and made Herbert Hoover president, drove hundreds of thousands of African Americans north, and transformed American society and politics forever.

The flood brought with it a human storm: white and black collided, honor and money collided, regional and national powers collided. New Orleans’s elite used their power to divert the flood to those without political connections, power, or wealth, while causing Black sharecroppers to abandon their land to flee up north. The states were unprepared for this disaster and failed to support the Black community. The racial divides only widened when a white officer killed a Black man for refusing to return to work on levee repairs after a sleepless night of work.

In the powerful prose of _Rising Tide_, John M. Barry removes any remaining veil that there had been equality in the South. This flood not only left millions of people ruined, but further emphasized the racial inequality that have continued even to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Allied Armies in Sicily and Italy 1943–1945 (Images of War) *




  








*A pictorial history of Allied forces making their way through Italy in the final years of World War II, featuring rare photos from wartime archives.*

The Italian campaign was one of the most debated of World War II, splitting the American and British allies, and causing great disharmony. After the fall of Rome and the surrender of Italy, the invasion of Normandy led to the Italian campaign becoming a sideshow as the “D-Day Dodgers” fought their way through Italy to the Alps against a grinding defense and extreme weather.

In a sequence of 200 wartime photographs Simon Forty sums up the major events of the conflict—from the landings on Sicily to the crossing of the Po. Commanded first by Sir Harold Alexander and then Mark Clark, the Allied armies (U.S. Fifth and British Eighth) drew men not only from Britain, the United States, France, and Poland, but also from all over the Commonwealth—from Australia, Canada, India, New Zealand and South Africa—as well as such other countries as Brazil, Czechoslovakia, Greece, and Palestine.

The devastation caused by the war in the cities, towns, and countryside is part of the story, but perhaps the most powerful impression is made by the faces of the soldiers themselves as they look out from the Italian front of so long ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Olive Weston the Heroic Life of A WWII Nurse *


  







Olive Weston was born in townsville in 1926. A cream-skinned tomboy, she joined the Girl Guides, Junior Red Cross and VADs. Her ambition was to be a medical missionary working in New Guinea, where her grandfather owned gold mines. However, when the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor she decided her already considerable nursing skills should be redirected. Putting up her age, she was seconded to the American 12th Station Hospital in townsville. She stood with General MacArthur?finest nurses in his bunker at townsville as he spoke of the challenge before them. She helped as they treated over 23 000 troops: casualties of tropical disease and the bloody fighting in New Guinea. Repatriated at 18, suffering malaria and dengue fever, she continued nursing until she married in 1952. When she learned her only son was intellectually handicapped, she showed the determination and compassion born of wartime nursing as she set about improving the appalling conditions and attitudes that confronted the handicapped. Years later she is still fighting for them. Awarded the OAM and the OOA, Olive Weston is a champion of the underdog.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hitler's Anti-Tank Weapons 1939–1945 (Images of War) *




  







Hitler’s Wehrmacht and SS units will be remembered for their aggressive ‘Blitzkrieg’ tactics. But, as the war progressed, the Germans, recognizing the offensive capability of armored warfare, developed an impressive range of anti-tank warfare weaponry and munitions. Using many rare unpublished images this Images of War book covers the full Nazi anti-armor capability from the 3.7cm Pak 35, 5cm Pak 38 and 7.5cm Pak 40 to the versatile 8.8cm Flak feared by the Allies. Also featured are the half-tracks and converted Panzers that pulled or mounted these weapons and carried forward observers and reconnaissance elements. Later hand-held anti-tank weapons came into service and were effective and economic against Allied armor. The Panzerfaust, with its shaped charge warhead, became the first disposable anti-tank weapon in history. This comprehensive book shows this formidable range of weapons in action from Poland in 1939, through North Africa and the Eastern Front to the final collapse in 1945.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rising Sun, Falling Skies: The disastrous Java Sea Campaign of World War II *




  







Following the attack on Pearl Harbor, the Japanese offensive in the Far East seemed unstoppable. Allied forces engaged in a futile attempt to halt their rapid advance, culminating in the massed fleet of American, British, Dutch, and Australian forces (ABDA) clashing with the Japanese at the battle of the Java Sea – the first major sea battle of World War II in the Pacific. But, in a campaign crippled by poor leadership and disastrous decisions, the Allied response was catastrophic, losing their largest warships and their tenuous toe-hold in the south Pacific within the first 72 hours of the battle. This defeat left ground troops cut off from reinforcement and supply, with obsolete equipment, no defense against endless Japanese air attacks, and with no chance of retreat. However, although command decisions were to condemn the Allies to defeat, the Allied goal was never an outright victory, simply a delaying action. Facing a relentless and thoroughly vicious enemy, the combined forces responded not by running or surrendering, but by defiantly holding on in a struggle that was as much a test of character, bravery, and determination as it was a test of arms, ultimately costing the Allies ten vessels and the lives of 2,100 brave sailors. In Rising Sun, Falling Skies, Jeffrey Cox examines the events and evidence surrounding the Java Sea Campaign, reconstructing battles that in hindsight were all but hopeless and revealing where fatal mistakes and missed opportunities condemned the Allied forces in an insightful and compelling study of the largely overlooked clash in the Java Sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hell in the Central Pacific 1944: The Palau Islands *




  








*This WWII pictorial history covers a little-known but hard-fought Pacific War campaign with striking combat images and expertly researched text.*

In September 1944, to prevent Japanese air interdiction against General MacArthur’s invasion of the Southern Philippines, the Americans attacked Peleliu and Angaur in the Palau group of the Western Caroline Islands. Admiral Halsey, commanding the US Third Fleet, feared the heavily defended Palaus would be costly for his III Amphibious Corps.

While Angaur fell in four days, the Japanese resisted tenaciously on Peleliu thanks to their underground fortifications on the Umurbrogel Ridge overlooking the airfield. It took more than two months of bitter fighting to take control of the Island—and the benefits of this costly victory were doubtful. But as Jon Diamond demonstrates in this fully illustrated volume, there is no denying the courage and determination shown by the attacking US forces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*War Beneath the Sea: Submarine conflict during World War II (Peter Padfield Naval History) *




  








*The first book to cover the major submarine campaigns in all the WWII theatres.*

The canvas is broad and deep, from the strategic perspective at the top to the cramped and claustrophobic life of the crews in their submersible steel tubes; from the feats of ‘ace’ commanders to the terrifying experiences of men under attack in this most pitiless form of warfare.

_War Beneath the Sea_ describes the technical and tactical measures by which the Western Allies countered Admiral Karl Dönitz’s U-boat ‘pack’ attacks in the all-important North Atlantic battle; the fanatical zeal with which, even after defeat, Dönitz continued sacrificing his young crews in outmoded boats, dubbed by one veteran ‘iron coffins’; while in the Pacific the superiority of American fleet submarines and radar allowed the U.S. to isolate Japan from her overseas sources of supply.

Padfield argues that if this strategic potential had been realised earlier it could have saved thousands of lives in the bloody Pacific island campaigns, and even rendered the use of atomic bombs unnecessary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Waffen-SS on the Eastern Front, 1941–1945 (Images of War) *




  








*“An incredible up close and personal look . . . [at] the men, machines and operational history of the Waffen-SS.”—MSC Review Connect*

This book in the popular Images of War series covers the deeds of the Waffen-SS on the Eastern Front during the Second World War. With extensive text and in-depth captions with many rare and unpublished photographs, it is an absorbing analysis of the part they played on the Eastern Front. It reveals in detail how this elite band of men fought during the opening phase of Barbarossa, the invasion of Russia, how it supported and took part in the victory at Kharkov, Demyansk and other battles in the Soviet Union. The book reveals the Waffen-SS’s role at Kursk and how it was forced to withdraw in the face of overwhelming enemy superiority and were rushed from one danger zone to another to plug gaps in the front. Often these troops faced an enemy ten-times their strength, and it was for this reason they were feared and respected by their enemy. Although by early May 1945, the Waffen-SS was all but destroyed, having battled across half Russia and gone on to protect the withdrawals of the rest of the German Army to the very gates of Berlin.

“In addition to the images we get a fairly extensive appendix showing the order of battle of the Waffen-SS on the Eastern Front and details on uniforms, weapons and equipment. The book would be very useful as a visual aid for living history exponents and model makers.”—War History Online


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tank Warfare, 1939–1945 *




  








*Packed with archival photos, a fascinating account of armored warfare in WWII—and how tank design and tactics were transformed during the period.*

On the battlefields of Europe and North Africa during the Second World War, tanks played a key role, and the intense pressure of combat drove forward tank design and tactics at an extraordinary rate. In a few years, on all sides, tank warfare was transformed. This is the dramatic process that Simon and Jonathan Forty chronicle in this heavily illustrated history.

They describe the fundamentals of pre-war tank design and compare the theories formulated in the 1930s as to how they should be used in battle. Then they show how the harsh experience of the German blitzkrieg campaigns in Poland, France, and the Soviet Union compelled the Western Allies to reconsider their equipment, organization, and tactics—and how the Germans responded to the Allied challenge.

The speed of progress is demonstrated in the selection of over 180 archive photographs which record, as only photographs can, the conditions of war on each battle front. They also give a vivid impression of what armored warfare was like for the tank crews of 75 years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Royal Air Force in the Cold War, 1950–1970 (Images of War) *




  







Soon after the Second world War, wartime allies became Cold War adversaries, and by 1950 the perceived threat of a Soviet strike on Western Europe or Britain dominated military planning. For the next forty years, the Royal Air Force was in the front-line of the Cold War. In Britain and Germany, light bomber crews exercised in preparation for a future conflict, while interceptor pilots stood by ready to counter incursions by Soviet aircraft. Between 1956 and 1969, the elite crews of the iconic V-Force of nuclear bombers trained to perform the ultimate mission, striking targets deep in the heart of Russia. Protecting British interests overseas, personnel at stations across the Middle East and Far East were regularly engaged in supporting operations during the many colonial conflicts which occurred throughout the 1950s and 1960s.Undertaking these duties were new British-designed aircraft introduced to squadrons from the early–1950s. The names of these extraordinary aircraft, which included the Hunter, Lightning, Vulcan and Canberra, became synonymous with the Cold War.In this book, Ian Proctor uses over 150 highly evocative colour images from a single remarkable Air Ministry collection to portray the RAF and its personnel between 1950 and 1970. He provides a selected insight into service life, the aircraft, recruitment and training, and the operations and exercises undertaken by the RAF during a twenty year period of the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*M65 Atomic Cannon (Images of War)*




  








*A pictorial history of this powerful piece of artillery, an icon of the Cold War era.*

In 1949, the US Army wanted an artillery gun that could fire a nuclear warhead in the event that guided missiles and long-range bombers proved insufficient in delivering atomic weapons. The result was the M65 280mm Atomic Cannon. On May 25, 1953, at 0830 hours, an M65 of A Battery, 867th Field Artillery Battalion, let loose with the only nuclear round the type would ever fire.

Six battalions of the M65 would eventually be deployed, most in Europe with one battalion sent to the Korean Peninsula. Though never used in combat, they served as a significant tactical nuclear deterrent. Through historic photos, this volume traces the development, production and deployment of this iconic piece of military equipment from the drawing boards to the Cold War battlefields of Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Chickenhawk *




  








*A true, bestselling story from the battlefield that faithfully portrays the horror, the madness, and the trauma of the Vietnam War*

More than half a million copies of _Chickenhawk_ have been sold since it was first published in 1983. Now with a new afterword by the author and photographs taken by him during the conflict, this straight-from-the-shoulder account tells the electrifying truth about the helicopter war in Vietnam. This is Robert Mason’s astounding personal story of men at war. A veteran of more than one thousand combat missions, Mason gives staggering descriptions that cut to the heart of the combat experience: the fear and belligerence, the quiet insights and raging madness, the lasting friendships and sudden death—the extreme emotions of a "chickenhawk" in constant danger.

"Very simply the best book so far about Vietnam." -_St. Louis Post-Dispatch_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/08/22.

Currently $2.

*Tomcat Rio: A Topgun Instructor on the F-14 Tomcat and the Heroic Naval Aviators Who Flew It *




  








*From Topgun to Squadron Command *

You’re in the cockpit of the legendary F-14 Tomcat fighter, blazing along at twice the speed of sound seven miles above the ocean and the carrier that hurled you off its deck. You’re practicing dogfighting with “aggressors,” guys on your side flying F-16s. You’re patrolling the tense skies above Iraq, and with the push of a button you can launch the 100-mile Phoenix missile that can blow a foe to scrap before you even see him. You are an expert in fighter tactics and aircraft carrier operations, and it all leads to your command of an F-14 fighter squadron of more than three hundred people.

Sounds like a week’s worth of daydreams, but it’s all real-life in the career of Dave “Bio” Baranek, and he shares it with you in the exciting, superbly crafted new book, _Tomcat Rio_. Dave – callsign “Bio” – pulled his readers into the exciting world of the F-14 and the Navy’s TOPGUN program with his popular books _Topgun Days_ and _Before Topgun Days_. Now he’s back with the rest of the story, as he reaches the top level of expertise and proves it, not just in graded competitions but also where it counts, where you shoot at them and they shoot at you.

Dave also shares the challenges he faced. A deadly foe called complacency. Learning a whole new mission late in his career. The unexpected trials that come with leading a squadron in the dynamic environment of Naval Aviation. This third volume is full of adventures, lessons, and inspiration. If you are a casual reader, you’ll turn the last page as a dedicated Tomcat fan.

To make it all even more real, _Tomcat Rio_ includes dozens of Bio’s best and most acclaimed photos. Photographer George Hall hailed one shot as “one of the best Tomcat photos ever taken.”

In words and pictures, Bio immerses you in rich detail. He pipes you aboard as a member of an F-14 squadron. You share the camaraderie of Type A personalities. You plan risky missions, going toe-to-toe against America’s most volatile foes. You can almost smell the pungent jet exhaust, almost feel the gut-wrenching G’s of a dogfight, as _Tomcat Rio_ pitches you into the thick of it as only Bio can tell it. Strap in! You’re going for one fantastic ride.


----------



## CS

MI 2 AZ said:


> $2.
> 
> *Make Room! Make Room! *


People! Double-check this one, just in case. It was already in my library (I bought it almost a decade ago - still haven't read it, lol). It has since been re-listed, which is why it didn't show up as a purchase on the page linked above. Needless to say, the movie is great and an all-time classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/09/22.

Currently $2.

*Brightness Reef (The Uplift Saga Book 4) *




  








*Strange visitors throw a planet of refugees into chaos in this science fiction adventure by the author of New York Times bestseller The Uplift War.*

Book One in the Uplift Storm Trilogy

Centuries ago, the Buyur race abandoned Jijo. Now off-limits to settlers, it’s warded by guardian machines who will protect the planet until the Institutes of the Five Galaxies declare Jijo ready—in another million years—for new civilization.

But mere laws and guardians can’t keep out the desperate. Clandestine bands of “sooners” have sneaked down to the lonely planet. Six intelligent races—all refugees—have bickered . . . then built a new society in the wilds of Jijo, hidden beneath forest canopies. Together they live in harmony—and in fear of the day their illegal colony will be discovered and judgment from the Five Galaxies will rain down upon them.

One day a strange starship finally does appear on Jijo. But its owners do not bring law or judgment. Only dire secrets. And they’ll do whatever it takes to keep them . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $4.

*Shards of Honor (Vorkosigan Saga) (Miles Vorsokigan Book 1) *




  







When Cordelia Naismith and her survey crew are attacked by a renegade group from Barrayar, she is taken prisoner by Aral Vorkosigan, commander of the Barrayan ship that has been taken over by an ambitious and ruthless crew member. Aral and Cordelia survive countless mishaps while their mutual admiration and even stronger feelings emerge. A science fiction romance by a Hugo and Nebula Award winning master. Bujold's SHARDS OF HONOR is the first book in her SF universe to feature the Vorkosigan clan, followed by the Hugo award-winning BARRAYAR. The Nebula award-winning FALLING FREE precedes it by internal chronology in the same future history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Legacy of War: The Complete Series (Books 1-3): First Encounter, Enemy Lines, Invasion Force (Complete Series Box Sets) *




  








*A fragile truce hides a deadly deceit.*
INCLUDES THE COMPLETE _LEGACY OF WAR_ SERIES PLUS A SNEAK PEEK AT THE NEW SERIES!

*A century ago, an alien fleet attacked Earth.* After decades of bitter war, a truce was struck. The aliens disappeared. Humanity stood down.

But the captain of the aging battleship _Walker Pierce_ will never forget.

He has spent the last months in disputed space, against the wishes of his superiors and many of his weary crew, looking for proof of alien treachery and afraid of what he might find.

Because this time, if the aliens attack, humanity won't be so lucky.

_*Legacy of War* is an enthralling tale of humanity on the edges of the unknown, perfect for fans of Jack Campbell’s Lost Fleet and David Weber’s Honorverse._

Includes all 3 books in the series:

First Encounter
Enemy Lines
Invasion Force


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Vapor Trails (Terran Scout Fleet Book 3) *




  








Marine Lieutenant Jacob Brown was on borrowed time, and he knew it.

He was a rogue element, disobeying orders and pursuing mission goals of his own. His Scout Team had been burned, disavowed by his chain of command and the owner of the stolen ship he was flying was after them to get it back. To make matters even more complicated, the man Jacob had stolen the ship from is an infamous outlaw and mercenary named Jason Burke… his father.

Being hunted down by both the United Earth Navy and the mercenary group that called itself Omega Force, Jacob has only one chance to keep his team out of a military prison and bring down the head of the One World terrorist faction that always seemed to be three steps ahead of him… and that was only if his father didn't catch him first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lost Starship: Books 1-3 Complete Saga: Elixr - Redeemr - Destroyr (Complete Series Box Sets)*




  








*Save the cure. Kill the crew.*

*That was the dying order of the captain of the starship Elixr.* The ship followed the order. Then it lost its mind.

Two decades later, the last chance to save billions of souls rests with the dead starship's only occupants: a pair of boys raised by a deranged robot. When Elixr crashes on a barren world, they join forces with an impoverished girl living on the edge of society to search for answers.

Who are they? Why have they survived? And what could Elixr possibly do to save a world on the precipice of collapse?

The more they learn, the greater the stakes become. Soon they are running for their lives from secret societies, deadly creatures, and powerful warlords. As enemies multiply, it seems the secrets of the lost starship may never be discovered.

*But Elixr is hiding more than secrets. Much more.*

THE LOST STARSHIP box set includes:

Elixr
Redeemr
Destroyr


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Reality Dysfunction (The Night's Dawn Book 1) *




  








*The Reality Dysfunction is a modern classic of science fiction from Peter F. Hamilton, an extraordinary feat of storytelling on a truly epic scale.*

*"A space opera that is big, boisterous, and has something for everyone." —Science Fiction Weekly*

_Space is not the only void. . ._

In AD 2600 the human race is finally beginning to realize its full potential. Hundreds of colonized planets scattered across the galaxy host a multitude of prosperous and wildly diverse cultures. Genetic engineering has pushed evolution far beyond nature's boundaries, defeating disease and producing extraordinary spaceborn creatures. Huge fleets of sentient trader starships thrive on the wealth created by the industrialization of entire star systems. And throughout inhabited space the Confederation Navy keeps the peace. A true golden age is within our grasp.

But on a primitive colony planet, a renegade criminal's chance encounter with an utterly alien entity unleashes the most primal of humanity’s fears. An extinct race which inhabited the galaxy aeons ago called it "The Reality Dysfunction." It is the nightmare which has prowled beside us since the beginning of history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Color Purple *




  








*Winner of the Pulitzer Prize and the National Book Award, this novel about a resilient and courageous woman has become a Broadway show and a cultural phenomenon.

A PBS Great American Read Top 100 Pick*

Celie has grown up poor in rural Georgia, despised by the society around her and abused by her own family. She strives to protect her sister, Nettie, from a similar fate, and while Nettie escapes to a new life as a missionary in Africa, Celie is left behind without her best friend and confidante, married off to an older suitor, and sentenced to a life alone with a harsh and brutal husband.

In an attempt to transcend a life that often seems too much to bear, Celie begins writing letters directly to God. The letters, spanning twenty years, record a journey of self-discovery and empowerment guided by the light of a few strong women. She meets Shug Avery, her husband’s mistress and a jazz singer with a zest for life, and her stepson’s wife, Sophia, who challenges her to fight for independence. And though the many letters from Celie’s sister are hidden by her husband, Nettie’s unwavering support will prove to be the most breathtaking of all.

_The Color Purple_ has sold more than five million copies, inspired an Academy Award–nominated film starring Oprah Winfrey and directed by Steven Spielberg, and been adapted into a Tony-nominated Broadway musical. Lauded as a literary masterpiece, this is the groundbreaking novel that placed Walker “in the company of Faulkner” (_The Nation_), and remains a wrenching—yet intensely uplifting—experience for new generations of readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Miss You When I Blink: Essays *




  








*NATIONAL BESTSELLER

A charmingly relatable and wise memoir-in-essays by acclaimed writer and bookseller Mary Laura Philpott, “the modern day reincarnation of…Nora Ephron, Erma Bombeck, Jean Kerr, and Laurie Colwin—all rolled into one”* *(The Washington Post), about what happened after she checked off all the boxes on a successful life’s to-do list and realized she might need to reinvent the list—and herself.*

Mary Laura Philpott thought she’d cracked the code: Always be right, and you’ll always be happy.

But once she’d completed her life’s to-do list (job, spouse, house, babies—check!), she found that instead of feeling content and successful, she felt anxious. Lost. Stuck in a daily grind of overflowing calendars, grueling small talk, and sprawling traffic. She’d done everything “right” but still felt all wrong. What’s the worse failure, she wondered: smiling and staying the course, or blowing it all up and running away? And are those the only options?

Taking on the conflicting pressures of modern adulthood, Philpott provides a “frank and funny look at what happens when, in the midst of a tidy life, there occur impossible-to-ignore tugs toward creativity, meaning, and the possibility of something more” (_Southern Living_). She offers up her own stories to show that identity crises don’t happen just once or only at midlife and reassures us that small, recurring personal re-inventions are both normal and necessary. Most of all, in this “warm embrace of a life lived imperfectly” _(Esquire), _Philpott shows that when you stop feeling satisfied with your life, you don’t have to burn it all down. You can call upon your many selves to figure out who you are, who you’re not, and where you belong. Who among us isn’t trying to do that?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*It's Better This Way: A Novel *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • After her marriage ends, one woman’s struggle to pick up the pieces finally leads to a new beginning—but is the past truly behind her? In this poignant novel, #1 New York Times bestselling author Debbie Macomber explores the powerful intersections of love and family.

“This deeply emotional tale proves it’s never too late for love.”—Publishers Weekly (starred review)*

It’s been nearly six years since Julia Jones had her heart broken. After her husband became involved with another woman, she did everything she could to save their marriage, to no avail. The couple’s two daughters continue to stand by Julia in the wake of their father’s behavior—and they’ve had a tough time getting along with the other woman who’s become their stepmother. Distraught after selling the family home, Julia moves into a condominium complex that offers the warmth and charm of a fresh start. Now, having settled into her new community and sold her successful interior design business, she’s embraced a fulfilling new life, one that doesn’t seem to need a man in it. Her beloved father’s trusty saying is ringing truer than ever: _It’s better this way._

But when Julia meets a handsome new resident in the building’s exercise room, she can’t help but be drawn to him. Heath Wilson is a welcome change from the men she’s encountered on the occasional—mostly disastrous—dates her sister has eagerly planned for her over the years. As she and Heath, a divorcé himself, begin to grow close, their friendship blossoms into an unexpected love. However, they soon realize that combining families proves to be a challenge, even though their four children are adults.

When a dramatic revelation threatens the happiness they’ve found, Julia and Heath must reconcile their love for their children with their love for each other. If they can’t, their bright future together may be nothing but a dream.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How to Photograph Everything: Simple Techniques for Shooting Spectacular Images *




  








*This gorgeously illustrated guide covers simple techniques for stunning photography of all kinds—from weather to wedding and aerial to underwater.*

The world is full of breathtaking images just waiting to be captured. _How to Photograph Everything_ shows you how to approach thrilling subjects and get the picture-perfect shot you’re after.

The editors at _Popular Photography_ show you exactly how shoot and enhance photos of more than forty subjects—from landscapes to wedding portraits, sporting events, fireworks, and extreme weather. Filled with ideas for shooting, must-have gear guides, 500 beautiful photographs and the simple step-by-step guidance you need to reproduce them, _How to Photograph Everything_ will help you get the best shot, every time.

Subjects include: Aerial photography, Animals, Arts & Architecture, Fireworks, Nudes, Portraits, Still Lifes, Street Photography, Underwater photography, Weather, and Weddings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*An Excellent Mystery (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 11) *




  








*In this “enchanting” historical mystery, “medieval England comes marvelously alive” as Brother Cadfael investigates a woman’s baffling disappearance (*_*The Washington Post*_*).*


In the year of our Lord 1141, August comes in golden as a lion, and two monks ride into the Benedictine Abbey of Saint Peter and Saint Paul bringing with them disturbing news of war—and a mystery.

The strangers tell how the strife between the Empress Maud and King Stephen has destroyed the town of Winchester and their priory. Now Brother Humilis, who is handsome, gaunt, and very ill, and Brother Fidelis, youthful, comely—and totally mute—must seek refuge at Shrewsbury. From the moment he meets them, Brother Cadfael senses something deeper than common vows binds these two good brothers. What the link is he can only guess. What it will lead to is beyond his imagining. As Brother Humilis’s health fails—and nothing can stop death’s lengthening shade—Brother Cadfael faces a poignant test of his discretion and his beliefs as he unravels a secret so great it can destroy a life, a future, and a holy order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Hermit of Eyton Forest (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael) *




  








*“Bodies and red herrings pile up in a satisfying way” in the Silver Dagger Award–winning medieval mystery series starring Brother Cadfael (Library Journal).*

The year is 1142, and England is in the grip of civil war. Within the cloisters of the Benedictine Abbey of Saint Peter and Saint Paul, there begins a chain of events no less momentous than the upheavals of the outside world.

It starts with the sad demise of Richard Ludel, Lord of Eyton, whose ten-year-old son and heir, also named Richard, is a pupil at the abbey. The boy refuses to surrender his newly inherited powers to Dionysia, his furious, formidable grandmother. A stranger to the region is the hermit Cuthred, who enjoys the protection of Lady Dionysia, and whose young companion, Hyacinth, befriends Richard. Despite his reputation for holiness, Cuthred’s arrival heralds a series of mishaps for the monks. When a corpse is found in Eyton forest, Brother Cadfael must devote his knowledge of human nature to tracking down a ruthless murderer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Summer of the Danes (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 18 )*



  








*The twelfth-century Welsh monk is caught up in civil war and captured by Danish mercenaries, in the Silver Dagger Award–winning medieval mystery series.*

In the summer of 1144, a strange calm has settled over England. The armies of King Stephen and the Empress Maud, the two royal cousins contending for the throne, have temporarily exhausted each other. On the whole, Brother Cadfael considers peace a blessing. Still, a little excitement never comes amiss to a former soldier, and Cadfael is delighted to accompany a friend on a mission of diplomacy to his native Wales.

But shortly after their arrival, the two monks are caught up in another royal feud. The Welsh prince Owain Gwynedd has banished his brother Cadwaladr, accusing him of the treacherous murder of an ally. The reckless Cadwaladr has retaliated by landing an army of Danish mercenaries, poised to invade Wales. As the two armies teeter on the brink of bloody civil war, Cadfael is captured by the Danes and must navigate the brotherly quarrel that threatens to plunge an entire kingdom into chaos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fern Grove Cozy Mystery Series; Books 1-6 *




  








*DISCOVER 6 CLEAN & FUN BESTSELLING COZY MYSTERIES BY ABBY REEDE TO ENJOY!*


*THE FULL FERN GROVE SERIES:*
1. Carnations and Deadly Fixations
2. One Daisy and Two Crazy Funerals
3. White Lily and a Fatal Chili
4. Mistletoe and Deadly Kisses
5. Freesia and Lethal Amnesia
6. Daffodils and Poisonous Pills

*Carnations and Deadly Fixations

A murdered unpopular business owner. A small town with busybodies and open secrets. Can a new girl in town start a new life before a murder investigation ends it?*

Tracy Adams had three things going for her in her just-above-average boring life namely:
1. A good job
2. A good job... that she liked
3. A good job that she liked... and that paid VERY well

When she lost her job and had to move back to the small town where she grew up, it seemed like her life had lost all purpose. Helping out at her aunt's floundering floral shop seemed like the perfect distraction before she decided what to do next.

When her aunt's competition, a nasty and egotistical know-it-all is found dead, the rumor mill in Fern Grove goes into overdrive. With an important piece of evidence linking Tracy to the scene of the crime, she becomes a person of interest in the murder investigation. This leaves her feeling vulnerable and confused.

Moving back to Fern Grove was meant to be the start of a new life but this murder mystery is fast ending what has hardly begun. Will she retain her wits and piece together the clues that will lead her to the killer?

_"Good start to a new series. Enjoyable fun read."_


*One Daisy and Two Crazy Funerals

Two families mourning. Two mysterious murders. One innocent florist whose floral arrangements are the common denominator at the scene of the crimes.*

When Tracy's floral store is commissioned to supply the arrangements for two funerals, she's humbled to be entrusted with the responsibility. She reluctantly puts up with the rude behavior of an old lady who manages the affairs of one of the deceased, a well-known philanthropist in Fern Grove.

When this old lady dies at the funeral, no one suspects foul play. After all, she was old and frail. However, the subsequent murder of another close member of the family, sets alarm bells ringing.

Could both deaths be linked?

Tracy is left bewildered and enraged when handsome detective Copeland suggests that her daisy arrangement was the one piece of evidence found at both murder locations. The stakes are further raised when the fortune of the deceased is revealed. It seems almost everyone associated with the dead aristocrat is a person of interest.

Is there a killer at large disposing of anyone associated with the deceased? Can peace be restored to one of the oldest families in Fern Grove? Will Tracy ask the right questions to expose the murderer or become the killer's next victim?

*"I really enjoyed this book! It was a great mystery and love the characters. Lots of twists and never would have guessed the ending!!! Another good book in a very enjoyable series."*

PLUS 4 MORE!

If you want to enjoy a light-hearted read, with an amateur female sleuth and 6 gripping murder mysteries with a touch of romance, then you'll love Tracy Adams and all the friendly and not-so-friendly characters in Fern Grove.

No cliffhanger, swearing or graphic scenes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Devil Drinks Coffee (A Kate Saxee Mystery Book 1) *




  








*A USA Today Bestseller!

"A fantastic contemporary mystery romance! The Devil Drinks Coffee is superbly written with a great cast of characters, comedy, a mystery with a twist, and a budding love triangle to round it out!" –InD’tale Magazine*

A cow suicide, a revolving door rescue, and the birth of a bright purple pig are starting to make Kate Saxee wonder if taking a job in her small hometown of Branson Falls, Utah, was such a great idea. As The Branson Tribune editor, Kate covers local news, which, more often than not, involves her accident-prone mom. Nothing truly newsworthy has ever happened in the quiet town until local teen Chelsea Bradford turns up dead in a Branson Falls lake.

The police rule Chelsea’s death an accident, but Kate suspects there’s more to the story—and she’s not the only one. Two of Branson’s most eligible bachelors are determined to help her solve the crime—among other things. But the small town social network is faster than Twitter, and gossip about Kate’s love-life is quickly branding her the Branson Falls hussy.

As Kate learns more about Chelsea, she discovers that plenty of people are trying to cover up the real story behind the girl’s death—including Chelsea’s parents. Now Kate has to juggle work, men, her mom’s most recent disaster involving a low-speed John Deere Combine chase on the freeway, and fend off the Mormons heaven-bent on saving her soul—all while solving Chelsea’s murder. Dealing with this is going to require a lot of coffee, chocolate frosted donuts, Neil Diamond's greatest hits, and a slew of words not on the town approved imitation swear list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blood from a Stone (Commissario Brunetti Book 14) *




  








*When an immigrant dies on a Venice street, it will take a determined detective to pursue the case to its shocking end: “[An] outstanding series.” —Marilyn Stasio, The New York Times Book Review*

On a cold Venetian night shortly before Christmas, a street vendor is killed in a scuffle in Campo San Stefano. The closest witnesses to the event are the tourists who had been browsing the man’s wares before his death—fake handbags of every designer label.

The dead man was one of the many African immigrants purveying goods outside normal shop hours and trading without a work permit. Once Commissario Guido Brunetti begins to investigate this unfamiliar Venetian underworld, he discovers that matters of great value are at stake within the secretive society. And his boss’s warning to avoid getting involved only makes Brunetti more determined to unearth the truth behind this mysterious killing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Valentine's Day: Kiss of Death (The Cambridge Murder Mysteries Book 5)*




  








*Captivating British Whodunnit Murder Mystery Series with a twist of poison!* Hugely popular author makes this beautiful historic city of Cambridge, England, leap off the page, with the eccentric Professor of poisons, Elizabeth Green, in this English crime fiction series. What the fast-growing number choosing the popular Cambridge Murder Mysteries have to say…


*The plot* The quintessentially English Professor Elizabeth Green is not herself, shut in her bedroom she doesn’t even have time for her grandson, Godric, whom she adores. As the director of the student play, Godric, meanwhile, attends a College Valentine’s Banquet with some of his troupe. Soon after, he is one actor down, a body is found. Meanwhile, Inspector Abley’s messy divorce has brought him alone up to Grantchester, as Sergeant Lemon steps in to lend support. With mystery after mystery building up, will Professor Green open her door to help?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*CWA Anthology of Short Stories: Mystery Tour *




  








*Travel the globe with this breath-taking collection of short stories from the Crime Writer's Association ... perfectly chilling one-sitting reads...*

'The diverse storytelling styles and takes on familiar genre tropes add up to an entertaining buffet for mystery fans' *Publishers Weekly*

*____*

Crime spreads across the globe in this new collection of short stories from the Crime Writer's Association, as a conspiracy of prominent crime authors take you on world mystery tour.

Highlights of the trip include a treacherous cruise to French Polynesia, a horrifying trek in South Africa, a murderous train-ride across Ukraine and a vengeful killing in Mumbai. But back home in the UK, life isn't so easy either. Dead bodies turn up on the backstreets of Glasgow, crime writers turn words into deeds at literary events, and Lady Luck seems to guide the fate of a Twickenham hood.

Showcasing the range, breadth and vitality of contemporary crime-fiction, these twenty-eight chilling, one-sitting stories will take you on a trip you'll never forget.

Contributions from: Ann Cleeves, C.L. Taylor, Susi Holliday, Martin Edwards, Anna Mazzola, Carol Anne Davis, Cath Staincliffe, Chris Simms, Christine Poulson, Ed James, Gordon Brown, J.M. Hewitt, Judith Cutler, Julia Crouch, Kate Ellis, Kate Rhodes, Martine Bailey, Michael Stanley, Maxim Jakubowski, Paul Charles, Paul Gitsham, Peter Lovesey, Ragnar JÓnasson, Sarah Rayne, Shawn Reilly Simmons, Vaseem Khan, William Ryan and William Burton McCormick


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Black As He's Painted: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #28 *




  








*A visiting dignitary in London asks for security—and gets extra help from a clever feline—in a novel starring “the nonpareil among criminal investigators” (The New York Times).*

Superintendent Alleyn’s old school chum, nicknamed the “Boomer,” has become the president of the newly emerged African nation of Ng’ombwana, newly emerged in the wake of colonialism. Old school ties being what they are, his friend—making an official visit to London—insists that Alleyn handle his security, rather than Her Majesty’s Special Branch. The Special Branch is not best pleased about this, as the Boomer is known to have some very deadly enemies, and the threats only increase when the Ng’ombwanan ambassador is killed. Happily for the Boomer, not only is Alleyn up to the task, but he is assisted by a rescued cat who proves extremely adept at finding clues . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Last Ditch (Roderick Alleyn Book 29)*




  








*Detection becomes a father-and-son activity in the Channel Islands: “A mystery novelist of world renown.” —The New York Times*

Ricky Alleyn, son of the renowned police detective Roderick Alleyn, has taken himself to a secluded island to write a novel. Or think about writing a novel. Or look for distractions so he can avoid writing a novel. The distractions abound, mostly in the form of colorful local characters, so all is beer and skittles until Ricky stumbles across a murder and then gets himself kidnapped. Naturally his father rushes to the island to save the day . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Happy Homicides 1: Fall Into Crime*




  








*Find your new favorite author - or enjoy a new story by an old fave - with this collection of clean mysteries.*


*Cuddle up with intrepid sleuths, stunning locations, and puzzling crimes.


˃˃˃ Authors include: Joanna Campbell Slan, Linda Gordon Hengerer, Carole W. Price, Lesley A. Diehl, Nancy Jill Thames, Teresa Trent, Randy Rawls, Terry Ambrose, and Deborah Sharp.˃˃˃*


_*Happy Homicides 1: Fall Into Crime*_ Authors and stories: Joanna Campbell Slan’s_ The Haunted Flamingo: A Cara Mia Delgatto Short Story_; Linda Gordon Hengerer’s _Dying for School Tea: A Beach Tea Shop Novella_; Carole W. Price’s _The Glass Birdhouse_; Lesley A. Diehl’s _Bobbing for Murder_; Nancy Jill Thames’ _Raven House_ ; Teresa Trent’s _Falling for Murder_; ; Randy Rawls’_ Accident, Suicide, or Murder _; Terry Ambrose’s _Spirit in the Rock _; Deborah Sharp’s _Haunting in Himmarshee._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*City Problems (An Ed Runyon Mystery) *




  








*A moment of violence—a snap judgement—a life changed to the core*

Ed Runyon bolted from the NYPD after a runaway teen case fell through the cracks and turned into a nightmarish murder. Now, he's learned to bury the rage that consumed him, cope with depression, and enjoy life as a Mifflin County sheriff's detective in rural Ohio.

Ed is trying to relax on his day off when Columbus PD Detective Shelly Beckworth comes to Mifflin County in search of a girl who vanished after a pop-up party. The clues are scarce—a few license plates, a phone shattered on the roadside—but the trail leads to Ed's neck of the woods.

He tries to shove everything else aside to keep this case from ending in another tragedy, but a cop can't pick and choose which calls to duty he'll answer. Frustrated, Ed watches a happy ending slip beyond sight—this one he cannot run away from.

Charging forward, Ed breaks rules and takes risks leading to a bloody confrontation where everything he believes as a cop and every ghost in his head clash—a moment of avenging violence that will ultimately change his life to the core.

*Perfect for fans of Robert Crais and John Sanford*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death of a Messenger (Koa Kane Hawaiian Mystery Book 1) *




  








*Journey deep into the exotic locales of Hawaii's Big Island to discover its language, culture—and crime*

On Hawaii Island, an anonymous 911 caller reports a body at Pohakuloa, the Army's live-fire training area. Hilo Chief Detective Koa Kane, a cop with his own secret criminal past, finds a mutilated corpse—bearing all the hallmarks of ancient ritual sacrifice.

He encounters a host of obstacles as he pursues the murderer—an incompetent local medical examiner, hostility from both haoles (Westerners) and sovereignty advocates, and a myriad of lies. Koa races to discover whether the victim stumbled upon a gang of high-tech archaeological thieves, or learned a secret so shocking it cost him his life and put others in mortal danger.

Will Hilo's most respected detective stop this sadistic fiend—or will the Pohakuloa killer strike again, with even deadlier consequences?

*Perfect for fans of Michael Connelly and James Lee Burke*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*An Almost Perfect Murder *




  








*A critical care nurse marries his patient’s widow only to later poison her in this true crime story by the author of Stolen in the Night.

A Woman with A Passion For Power . . .*

Kathy Marie Augustine was not out to make friends. In politics, she rose to the top by playing hardball—and pushing her way through the old boy’s network of the Nevada legislature, rising to the rank of State Controller. When she died, only a few people shed tears—including the man who killed her.

*A Killer with A Foolproof Plan . . .*

Chaz Higgs was a former body-builder turned intensive care nurse who saw wealthy, sexy Kathy Marie Augustine as his meal-ticket—until he couldn’t stomach her domineering personality any longer. When Chaz decided he’d had enough, he chose a poison that would leave no evidence behind.

*Murder Hidden in Plain Sight . . .*

The death of a nationally-known politician made headlines, but one slip of the tongue came to the attention of a determined Nevada detective. Now, true-crime master Gary C. King takes us into the extraordinary life and death of a famously ambitious woman politician, behind the scenes of the investigation that unearthed shocking secrets, and into the heart and mind of a man who nearly got away with the perfect crime . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Great Deliverance (Inspector Lynley Book 1) *




  








To this day, the low, thin wail of an infant can be heard in Keldale's lush green valleys. Three hundred years ago, as legend goes, the frightened Yorkshire villagers smothered a crying babe in Keldale Abbey, where they'd hidden to escape the ravages of Cromwell's raiders.

Now into Keldale's pastoral web of old houses and older secrets comes Scotland Yard Inspector Thomas Lynley, the eighth earl of Asherton. Along with the redoubtable Detective Sergeant Barbara Havers, Lynley has been sent to solve a savage murder that has stunned the peaceful countryside. For fat, unlovely Roberta Teys has been found in her best dress, an axe in her lap, seated in the old stone barn beside her father's headless corpse. Her first and last words were "I did it. And I'm not sorry."

Yet as Lynley and Havers wind their way through Keldale's dark labyrinth of secret scandals and appalling crimes, they uncover a shattering series of revelations that will reverberate through this tranquil English valley—and in their own lives as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Silent Wife: A Novel *




  








*The New York Times bestselling novel soon to be a major motion picture starring Nicole Kidman, for fans of The Woman in the Window and The Silent Patient.*

"*I gobbled it down in one sitting." – Anne Lamott, People*

Jodi and Todd are at a bad place in their marriage. Much is at stake, including the affluent life they lead in their beautiful waterfront condo in Chicago, as she, the killer, and he, the victim, rush haplessly toward the main event. He is a committed cheater. She lives and breathes denial. He exists in dual worlds. She likes to settle scores. He decides to play for keeps. She has nothing left to lose. Told in alternating voices, _The Silent Wife _is about a marriage in the throes of dissolution, a couple headed for catastrophe, concessions that can’t be made, and promises that won’t be kept. Expertly plotted and reminiscent of _Gone Girl_ and _These Things Hidden_, _The Silent Wife_ ensnares the reader from page one and does not let go.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*True Crime Story: A Novel *




  








*"Cleverly blending the real and imagined worlds until the reader can't differentiate the two, Knox has created a twisty, turny thriller that cuts through the heart of the modern true crime fascination, all while keeping us enraptured by it."—BuzzFeed

THE #1 INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER!

What happens to all the girls who go missing?*

The thrilling story of a university student's sudden disappearance, the woman who became obsessed with her case, and the crime writer who uncovered the chilling truth about what happened...

In 2011, Zoe Nolan walked out of her dormitory in Manchester and was never seen or heard from again. Her case went cold. Her story was sad, certainly, but hardly sensational, crime writer Joseph Knox thought. He wouldn't have given her any more thought were it not for his friend, Evelyn Mitchell. Another writer struggling to come up with a new idea, Evelyn was wondering just what happens to all the girls who go missing. What happens to the Zoe Nolans of the world?

Evelyn began investigating herself, interviewing Zoe's family and friends, and emailing Joseph with chapters of the book she was writing with her findings. Uneasy with the corkscrew twists and turns, Joseph Knox embedded himself in the case, ultimately discovering a truth more tragic and shocking than he could have possibly imagined...

*Just remember: Everything you read is fiction.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Power and the Glory *




  







The Power and the Glory is the third novel in the historical, nautical fiction series from William C. Hammond. It follows in the wake of A Matter of Honor and For Love of Country, and features the adventures of the seafaring Cutler family of Hingham, Massachusetts and an ever expanding cast of characters. Set during the Quasi-War against the French Republic during the late 1790's, The Power and the Glory offers the reader a stirring and authentic look at the birth of the modern United States Navy during the Age of Fighting Sail. Whether confronting French pirates off the coast of Nantucket or heavily armed French frigates in the Caribbean, Capt. Thomas Truxtun, Capt. Silas Talbot, Lt. Richard Cutler and other early naval heroes --most real, some fictional -- personify the best of American honor and courage. Beyond electrifying sea battles and the challenge to French colonial rule in Haiti and in the French West Indies, The Power and the Glory provides intriguing glimpses into everyday life of the era, be they in the bedroom of the Cutler clapboard home in Hingham, on the island of Barbados where the Cutlers' own a sugar cane plantation and run a far-reaching commercial enterprise, or aboard Adm. Sir Hyde Parker's flagship in Port Royal, Jamaica. And at the center of all the excitement, passion and intrigue are two of the finest "super frigates" ever constructed: USS Constellation and her sister ship, USS Constitution. As with all books in the series, the author's careful research and attention to detail, coupled with his thorough knowledge of sailing and the ways of the sea, bring history alive in a refreshing and entertaining fashion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently < $2.

*The Atlantis Plague: A Thriller (The Origin Mystery, Book 2) *




  







*A pandemic 70,000 years in the making...
will change humanity...
forever.*

The race to stop the Atlantis Plague has begun.

Filled with real science and history, _The Atlantis Plague_ is the second book in _The Origin Mystery_ trilogy—a series that has sold over *THREE MILLION* copies worldwide (in twenty languages), received 30,000+ reviews on Amazon, been rated 20,000+ times on Audible, and garnered 120,000+ ratings on GoodReads. The trilogy is now in development to be a major motion picture.

With shocking plot twists and revelations around every turn, _The Atlantis Plague_ will keep you up late into the night turning the pages to find out what the Immari have in store for David, Kate, and Dorian.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Old: A Western (Never Too Old Westerns Book 1) *




  








*Old man, old horse, old rifle. And an outspoken orphan child needin' protection.*

I'm the ex-lawman, Lyle Frakes, and this is the story of how I met little Mary, and our trip from Deadwood to Cheyenne. It's filled with gunfights and fistfights, road agents and cut-throats - bad men just begging for the swift hand of Justice.

But it's also the story of that bright little orphan, and how she changed my life for the better. And how me and Horse ain't alone any more.

So grab your saddle and rifle - and let's hit the trail.

It's another action packed Western from the pen of J.V. James - and as usual, more twists and turns than you can shake a Winchester at.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tough As Old Boots (Never Too Old Westerns Book 2) *




  








*Too much easy living softens a man - but when revengers come calling, he'd better harden up quick. *

Lyle Frakes here again. When an outlaw gang come to kill me and my family, I shoot one off of his horse, but the others hightail it quick. A U.S. Deputy Marshal turns up to help, and his face somehow ends up at the end of my fists - and he ain't the only one. Seems I have a new talent for making enemies, and before the day's out the only friends I got left are my horse and my gun. Well, maybe not even Horse - seems like he's took my wife's side.

Pretty soon, the outlaw I shot has escaped, little Mary gets herself kidnapped, and I'm facing up to a whole gang of killers, every one of 'em out for revenge.

And as for these lawmen round here, things ain't all they seem...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Old Sins, Long Shadows (Never Too Old Westerns Book 4) *




  








*Old sins surely do cast long shadows, and these particular sins has had 35 years to fester already.*

For a first thing, George Slaughter is the very first man I ever arrested for murder – for a second thing, he needs my help so he don’t get his neck stretched, even all this time later – and third thing, if the truth busts out into the light, I just might be hanging from a rope right beside him.

It’s another fine Western adventure from the pen of JV James, with more twists and turns than you can shake a Winchester at – and a bit of a mystery too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Written in Bone: Hidden Stories in What We Leave Behind *




  








*Winner of the Crime Writers’ Association ALCS Gold Dagger for Nonfiction—
A tour through the human skeleton and the secrets our bones reveal, from the author of All That Remains*

In her memoir _All That Remains_, internationally renowned forensic anthropologist and human anatomist Dame Sue Black recounted her life lived eye to eye with the Grim Reaper. During the course of it, she offered a primer on the basics of identifying human remains, plenty of insights into the fascinating processes of death, and a sober, compassionate understanding of its inescapable presence in our existence, all leavened with her wicked sense of humor.

In her new book, Sue Black builds on the first, taking us on a guided tour of the human skeleton and explaining how each person's life history is revealed in their bones, which she calls "the last sentinels of our mortal life to bear witness to the way we lived it." Her narrative follows the skeleton from the top of the skull to the small bones in the foot. Each step of the journey includes an explanation of the biology—how the bone is formed in a person's development, how it changes as we age, the secrets it may hold—and is illustrated with anecdotes from the author's career helping solve crimes and identifying human remains, whether recent or historical. _Written in Bone_ is full of entertaining stories that read like scenes from a true-life CSI drama, infused with humor and no-nonsense practicality about the realities of corpses and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Saints and Sinners: A History of the Popes; Fourth Edition *




  








*The latest edition of “the most comprehensive single-volume history of the popes,” updated to cover the election of Pope Francis (Sunday Telegraph).*

This engrossing book, from a professor of the history of Christianity at Cambridge, encompasses the extraordinary story of the papacy, from its beginnings to the present day, as empires rose and fell around it. This new edition covers the unprecedented resignation of Benedict XVI, and the historic election of the first Argentinian pope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Hidden History of the Tower of London: England's Most Notorious Prisoners *




  








*“With these incredible and often heartbreaking stories, John Paul Davis clearly demonstrates how the fortress acquired its sinister reputation.” —History . . . the Interesting Bits!*

Famed as the ultimate penalty for traitors, heretics and royalty alike, being sent to the Tower is known to have been experienced by no less than 8,000 unfortunate souls. Many of those who were imprisoned in the Tower never returned to civilization and those who did, often did so without their head! It is hardly surprising that the Tower has earned itself a reputation among the most infamous buildings on the planet.

Beginning with the early tales surrounding its creation, this book investigates the private life of an English icon. Concentrating on the Tower’s developing role throughout the centuries, not in terms of its physical expansion into a site of unique architectural majesty or many purposes but through the eyes of those who experienced its darker side, it pieces together the, often seldom-told, human story and how the fates of many of those who stayed within its walls contributed to its lasting effect on England’s—and later the UK’s—destiny. From ruthless traitors to unjustly killed Jesuits, vanished treasures to disappeared princes and jaded wives to star-crossed lovers, this book provides a raw and at times unsettling insight into its unsolved mysteries and the lot of its unfortunate victims, thus explaining how this once typical castle came to be the place we will always remember as THE TOWER.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fatal North: Murder and Survival on the First North Pole Expedition *




  








*The #1 New York Times bestselling author reveals “the chilling story” of disaster and suspected murder on the19th century Polaris expedition (Vincent Bugliosi, author of *_*Helter Skelter*_*)*

Sponsored by the United States government, the _Polaris_ expedition of 1871 was intended to be the first to reach the North Pole. By its end, the ship was sunk, Captain Charles Hall was dead under suspicious circumstances, and thirty-three men, women, and children were struggling to survive while stranded on the polar ice for six months.

News of the disastrous expedition and accusations of murder lead to a national scandal, an official investigation, and a government cover-up. The true cause of the captain’s death remained unknown for nearly 100 years, until Charles Hall’s grave was found by a search party and opened.

#1 _New York Times_ bestselling author Bruce Henderson combines the transcripts of the U.S. Navy’s original inquest, the personal papers of Captain Hall, as well as his autopsy and forensic reports relating to his death, the ship’s log, and personal journals of the crew to tell the complete story of this mysterious tragedy.

*“Rewardingly suspenseful…Rousing sea adventure.” *_*—Seattle Weekly*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tank Wrecks of the Eastern Front, 1941–1945 (Images of War) *




  







Four years of armored battle on the Eastern Front in the Second World War littered the battlefields with the wrecks of destroyed and disabled tanks, and Anthony Tucker-Joness photographic history is a fascinating guide to them. It provides a graphic record of the various types of tank deployed by the Red Army and the Wehrmacht during the largest and most destructive confrontation between mechanized armies in military history.During the opening stages of the war the German victors regularly photographed and posed with destroyed Soviet armor. Operation Barbarossa left 17,000 smashed Soviet tanks in its wake, and the heavy and medium tanks such as the T-28, T-35, KV-1 and the T-34 proved to be a source of endless interest. Once the tide turned the wrecked and burnt-out panzers the Mk IVs, Tigers and Panthers were photographed by the victorious Red Army.As well as tracing the entire course of the war on the Eastern Front through the trail of broken armor, the photographs provide a wide-ranging visual archive of the tank types of the period that will appeal to everyone who is interested in tank warfare and to modelers and wargamers in particular.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Luftwaffe Bombers in the Battle of Britain (Images of War) *




  







Luftwaffe Bombers in the Battle of Britain will contains some 140-150 images of German bomber aircraft during the summer of 1940. The images will cover the entirety of the battle and will depict losses across Britain during this period. Each picture will tell its own story, and will be fully captioned with historical detail.Each section will have a short introduction and the images will include those of shot down aircraft, including relatively intact machines, badly damaged/destroyed wreckages, photographs of pilots and other related illustrations. All images are from the author's unique collection of wartime photographs of Luftwaffe losses, collected from a variety of sources across some thirty-five years of research.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Army of Worn Soles (The Eastern Front Trilogy Book 1) *




  







A Canadian is drafted into the Soviet Red Army during World War 2, just in time to be thrown against Nazi Germany's invasion in Operation Barbarossa. Caught in the vise of the Nazi and Communist forces, Maurice Bury concentrates on keeping his men alive as they retreat across Ukraine from the German juggernaut. Now the question is: will they escape from the hell of the POW camp before they starve to death?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Under the Nazi Heel (The Eastern Front Trilogy Book 2) *




  








Under the Nazi Heel
Walking Out of War, Book 2

For Ukrainians in 1942, the occupying Germans were not the only enemy.

Maurice Bury was drafted into the Red Army just in time to be thrown against the invading Germans in 1941. Captured and starved in a POW camp, he escaped and made his way home to western Ukraine, where the Nazi occupiers pursued a policy of starving the locals to make more “living space” for Germans.

To protect his family, Maurice joins the secret resistance. He soon finds the country faces multiple threats. Maurice and his men are up against Soviet spies, the Polish Home Army and enemies even closer to home.
Experience this seldom seen phase of World War 2 through the eyes of a man who fought and survived Under the Nazi Heel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Walking Out of War (The Eastern Front Trilogy Book 3) *




  








*Ukraine, 1944:* After the Soviets burned the Ukrainian city of Ternopyl to the ground to crush the stubborn Nazi occupiers, they rounded up every remaining Ukrainian man around for the Red Army’s final push on Germany. Maurice Bury, Canadian citizen, Ukrainian resistance fighter and intelligence officer, is thrust once again into the death struggle between Hitler’s Germany and Stalin’s USSR.

Fighting across the Baltics in the autumn of 1944 is tough and bloody. Then the Red Army enters Germany, where they’re no longer liberators—they’re the long-feared Communist horde, bent on destruction, rape and revenge. The Communists are determined to wipe Nazism from the face of the earth. And the soldiers want revenge for Germany's brutal invasion and occupation.

Maurice has determined his only way out of this hell is to survive until Nazi Germany dies, and then move home to Canada. But to do that, he’ll have to not only walk out of war, but elude Stalin’s dreaded secret police.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Knight's Cross Winners of the Waffen SS (Images of War) *




  








*A pictorial overview of recipients of Nazi Germany’s military award for bravery.*

_Knight’s Cross Winners of the Waffen-SS_ details some of the most-decorated personalities of that infamous organization. Rare photos, including a mix of studio portraits and shots taken in the field, portray prominent members of the SS’s military branch during World War II including Sepp Dietrich, who went from serving as Adolf Hitler’s driver and bodyguard to being elected to the Reichstag; Dachau commandant Theodor Eicke; and tank commander Michael Wittmann.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*U-108 at War (Images of War) *




  







The photos in this book are taken from an unpublished album belonged to a member of the crew of U-boat U-108 during World War II. These good quality photos show every aspect life aboard before, during and after a typical mission into the Atlantic. There are stunning shots of the sinking of Allied shipping and the rescue of their crews (Against Hitlers orders!). Rarely seen below-deck views show just how cramped the living and working conditions were in a submerged craft. Shots from the conning tower in mid-ocean demonstrate the vile sea conditions that the vessels were forced to endure, from gigantic seas to frozen decks and equipment. The comradeship of the close-knit crew is expressed in shots showing how the mens domestic chores were performed in the confined space of these small craft miles from the nearest land. It is most unusual to have such a comprehensive photographic record of a U-boat on active service since so few survived the war intact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Prunes for Breakfast: One Man's War Based on a True Story *




  








'Many years after the deaths of my parents, my aunt handed me a box filled with letters that my father had written to my mother over the period from 1940 to 1945. This was the starting point of a journey for me to rediscover the father I had never really known...’

This is the story of John Searancke’s parents, told mostly from the side of his father, Eddie Searancke, from the time of his calling up in early 1940 to his release from a prisoner of war camp in Germany in 1945, thence his return to England to try to pick up the pieces of his old life. Nothing could ever be quite the same afterwards.

The letters take readers through five captivating years, telling of the ups and downs, the plots and counterplots, as Eddie rose through the ranks to end his war as a captain, elevated to that rank in the field as his troops faced the formidable might of the SS Panzers. The letters also reveal where his battle came to an abrupt end, in an orchard surrounded by the enemy and captured after a series of bloody skirmishes as the British army spearheaded its way from the beaches of Normandy. The journey as a prisoner across France and Germany in a truck, with comrades dying each day, may be as hard to read as it is to tell, particularly when a new life and new harsh rules had to be learned and rigidly enforced in a prison camp in northern Germany, the final destination.

This is written as part memoir, part fictionalised retelling and partly in letter format; John draws together all sources to recreate the five years of war and hardship that the letters span.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*SS Specialist Units in Combat (Images of War) *




  







It is an often overlooked fact that the SS Divisions included Cavalrymen, Paratroopers, Mountain and Ski Battalions and these rare photographs illustrate the unique role played by specialist units in action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1,

*Normandy 1944: The Battle for Caen: Photographs From Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  







Caen, a D-Day objective on 6 June 1944, did not fall to the British and Canadian troops of Second Army until 6 August, by which time much of the city had been reduced to rubble. The two-month struggle was a crucial stage in the Normandy campaign and, as Simon Forty demonstrates in this photographic history, one of the most controversial.His detailed, graphic account gives the reader a fascinating insight into the opposing forces, the conditions, the terrain, the equipment and weaponry deployed and it illustrates just how intense and protracted the fighting was on the ground.The reasons for the slow Allied advance have been hotly disputed. Deficiencies in British and Canadian equipment and tactics have been blamed, as has the tenacity of the German resistance. Ultimately a sequence of Allied operations sapped the defenders strength, and it is these operations Perch, Martlet, Epsom, Windsor, Charnwood, Jupiter, Atlantic, Goodwood that feature strongly in the striking photographs that have been selected for this book.They record in the most dramatic fashion the character of the fighting and show how even the SS divisions and heavy tank battalions were eventually defeated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Final Days of the Reich (Images of War) *




  








*A pictorial history of the end of World War II from the perspective of Nazi Germany.*

Drawing on rare and previously unpublished photographs accompanied by in-depth captions and text, this book is a compelling account of the final weeks of the Nazis’ struggle for survival against overwhelming odds. Each photograph fully captures the tension, turmoil, and tragedy of those last, terrible days of war as Wehmacht, Waffen SS, Luftwaffe, Hitlerjungend, Volkssturm, and other units, some of which were comprised of barely trained conscripts, fought out their last battles.

Exhausted and demoralized skeletal units must have been aware of the impending defeat. Yet the German General Staff was still resolved to fight at all costs. By late March 1945, less than 100 miles east of Berlin, some 250,000 German troops had slowly withdrawn to the Oder, and what followed was a series of fierce and determined defensive actions that would finally see the Germans encircled and fighting the last desperate battle within Berlin itself against overwhelming odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Battle for Leyte Gulf: The Incredible Story of World War II's Largest Naval Battle *




  









*A New York Times Best Seller!*

Pulitzer-Prize-winner and bestselling author C. Vann Woodward recreates the gripping account of the battle for Leyte Gulf—the greatest naval battle of World War II and the largest engagement ever fought on the high seas. For the Japanese, it represented their supreme effort; they committed to action virtually every operational fighting ship on the lists of the Imperial Navy, including two powerful new battleships of the Yamato class. It also ended in their greatest defeat—and a tremendous victory for the United States Navy. Features a new introduction by Evan Thomas, author of _Sea of Thunder_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/09/22.

Currently $1.

*The Berlin Airlift: The World's Largest Ever Air Supply Operation (Images of Aviation) *



  








*“Stuffed with great images . . . and perfectly detailed information, superbly illustrating one of the first major international crises of the Cold War.” —Vintage Airfix*

During the multinational occupation of post-World War II Germany, Stalin decided to make the Allied hold on West Berlin untenable by shutting down all the overland routes used to keep the city supplied. The choice faced by the Allies was a stark one—let Berlin fall, or risk war with the Soviets by breaking the Soviet stranglehold. In a remarkably visionary move, the Allies decided that they could keep Berlin supplied by flying over the Soviet blockade, thus avoiding armed conflict with the USSR.

On 26 June 1948, the Berlin Airlift began. Throughout the following thirteen months, more than 266,600 flights were undertaken by the men and aircraft from the US, France, Britain and across the Commonwealth, which delivered in excess of 2,223,000 tons of food, fuel and supplies in the greatest airlift in history.

The air-bridge eventually became so effective that more supplies were delivered to Berlin than had previously been shipped overland and Stalin saw that his bid to seize control of the German capital could never succeed. At one minute after midnight on 12 May 1949, the Soviet blockade was lifted, and the Soviet advance into Western Europe was brought to a shuddering halt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/10/22. 

*Always verify prices before clicking Buy - prices can change at any time.*

*Currently $1.*

*Starship's Mage *




  








_A ship that cannot leave
A Mage that will not stay
A meeting of desperations_

In a galaxy tied together by the magic of the elite Jump Mages, Damien Montgomery graduates into their numbers—only to discover that without connections, he can't find a ship and is stuck in the Sherwood system.

Pirates attacked David Rice's jump freighter, leaving him with a dead Mage and a damaged ship—stuck in Sherwood, where a grieving father has blacklisted him from hiring a replacement Jump Mage.

When their desperate needs meet, Damien Montgomery is drawn into a conflict with the most powerful criminal organization in the galaxy—and to the attention of the Mage-King of Mars himself!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ben Archer (The Alien Skill Series, Books 1-3): Sci-Fi Adventure for Teens *




  








*THE ALIEN SKILL SERIES (BOOKS 1-3) IN A SINGLE VOLUME*

_"Governments agents hunting down a boy with alien powers; how cool is that!!!"_ (Amazon review)

*A BOY WITH AN ALIEN POWER.*

“The thing is, it wasn’t meteors that fell into the woods that night. It was alien spacecraft.”

The destinies of a twelve-year-old boy and alien man become inextricably linked as they go on the run from government agents and a shapeshifting enemy.

However, one question hovers above their unlikely friendship: why did the aliens come to Earth in the first place?

The Alien Skill Series is a science-fiction adventure story for fans of Percy Jackson, A Wrinkle in Time and Lost in Space. The young-at-heart will revel in this family-friendly, action-packed series filled with alien powers, engaging characters and a riveting 'alien' hunt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*WIRED *




  








*The New York Times and USA Today bestseller read by more than a million people.* The #1 bestselling Kindle book for an entire year in two major categories: technothrillers and science fiction.

Kira Miller is a brilliant genetic engineer who discovers how to temporarily achieve a transcendent level of intelligence. But this enhancement comes at a high cost. When Kira is found to be behind a bioterror plot that threatens millions, special forces operative David Desh is tasked with hunting her down. But when Desh learns that the bioterror plot is just the tip of the iceberg, he is thrust into a byzantine maze of deception and intrigue, and becomes a key player in a deadly game he can't begin to understand. One that is certain to have a dramatic impact on the future course of human history. . .

WIRED is a smart thriller crammed with breakneck action, unexpected twists, mind-expanding science, and intriguing concepts readers will be contemplating long after they've read the last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Heaven's Reach (The Uplift Saga Book 6) *




  








*Prepare for a harrowing ride through the universe by the New York Times–bestselling author of Startide Rising and The Postman.*

Book Three in the Uplift Storm Trilogy

The peaceful existence of six outcast races on Jijo has ended. Ancient enemies, the Jophur, have discovered them, preparing to subject the refugees to their dark, perverted plans.

The Jijoans’ only hope is the same ship that accidently led their foes to the planet. The Earthship _Streaker_, with its crew of uplifted dolphins and a human commander, must somehow lure the Jophur into a chase through space . . . into the unknown. And then into the _weird_.

More than just the fate of Jijo—or that of distant Earth, also suffering a deadly siege—hangs in the balance. Some believe a terrifying prophecy is about to come true, one that involves _Streaker_’s trove of artifacts coveted by factions throughout all Five Galaxies. As countless white dwarf stars verge on unexpected explosion, all sentient life in the universe appears to be at risk unless someone can save them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Time and Again (Time Series, Book 1)*




  








*The 50th anniversary edition of the beloved classic that Stephen King has called “THE great time-travel story.” Featuring a brand-new introduction by the New York Times bestselling author of Recursion, Blake Crouch.*

When advertising artist Si Morley is recruited to join a covert government operation exploring the possibility of time travel, he jumps at the chance to leave his mundane 20th-century existence and step into the past. But he also has another motivation for going back in time: a half-burned letter that tells of a mysterious, tragic death and ominously of “fire which will destroy the whole world.”

Traveling to New York City in January 1882 to investigate, he finds a Manhattan teeming with a different kind of life, the waterfront unimpeded by skyscrapers, open-air markets packed with activity, Central Park bustling with horse drawn sleighs—a city on the precipice of great things. At first, Si welcomes these trips as a temporary escape but when he falls in love with a woman he meets in the past, he must choose whether to return to modern life or live in 1882 for good.

“Pure New York fun” (Alice Hoffman, _New York Times_ bestselling author), _Time and Again_ is meticulous recreation of New York in the late nineteenth century, exploring the possibilities of time travel to tell an ageless story of love, longing, and adventure. Finney’s magnum opus has been a source of inspiration for countless science fiction writers since its first publication in 1970.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Invisible Library (The Invisible Library Novel Book 1) *




  








*Collecting books can be a dangerous prospect in this fun, time-traveling, fantasy adventure—the first in the Invisible Library series!
*
_One thing any Librarian will tell you: the truth is much stranger than fiction..._

Irene is a professional spy for the mysterious Library, a shadowy organization that collects important works of fiction from all of the different realities. Most recently, she and her enigmatic assistant Kai have been sent to an alternative London. Their mission: Retrieve a particularly dangerous book. The problem: By the time they arrive, it's already been stolen.

London's underground factions are prepared to fight to the death to find the tome before Irene and Kai do, a problem compounded by the fact that this world is chaos-infested—the laws of nature bent to allow supernatural creatures and unpredictable magic to run rampant. To make matters worse, Kai is hiding something—secrets that could be just as volatile as the chaos-filled world itself.

Now Irene is caught in a puzzling web of deadly danger, conflicting clues, and sinister secret societies. And failure is not an option—because it isn’t just Irene’s reputation at stake, it’s the nature of reality itself...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Prince of Tides: A Novel *




  








*Pat Conroy’s New York Times–bestselling Southern drama about the destructive repercussions of keeping an unspeakable family secret*

Tom Wingo has lost his job, and is on the verge of losing his marriage, when he learns that his twin sister, Savannah, has attempted suicide again. At the behest of Savannah’s psychiatrist, Dr. Susan Lowenstein, Tom reluctantly leaves his home in South Carolina to travel to New York City and aid in his sister’s therapy.

As Tom’s relationship with Susan deepens, he reveals to her the turbulent history of the Wingo family, and exposes the truth behind the fateful day that changed their lives forever.

Drawing richly from the author’s own troubled upbringing, _The Prince of Tides_ is a sweeping, powerful novel of unlocking the past to overcome the darkest of personal demons—it’s Pat Conroy at his very best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Normal Is Just a Setting on the Dryer: And Other Lessons from the Real Real World *




  








*When the self-help books just aren’t helping, it’s time to call in the experts: real people . . .*

_San Francisco Chronicle_ columnist Adair Lara polled her readers for life lessons learned through experience, receiving thousands of heartfelt and irreverent responses. The best are compiled here in more than two hundred bits of priceless counsel, accompanied by witty, whimsical illustrations by award-winning artist Roxanna Bikadoroff.

This handy little volume is filled with humor, unconventional insights, and the kind of common wisdom that will always bear repeating.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Toscanini: Musician of Conscience*




  








*A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice Selection

Named one of the Best Books of the Year by the Economist and Kirkus Reviews


An “extraordinary” biography that “in its breadth . . . reminds me of nothing so much as Robert A. Caro’s The Power Broker” (New York Review of Books).*


Harvey Sachs’s “monumental” (Alex Ross) biography recounts the sixty-eight-year career of conductor Arturo Toscanini (1867–1957), an artist celebrated for his fierce dedication, photographic memory, explosive temper, impassioned performances, and uncompromising work ethic. Toscanini collaborated with Verdi, Puccini, Debussy, and Richard Strauss; undertook major reforms at La Scala and the Metropolitan Opera; and eventually pioneered the radio and television broadcasts of the NBC Symphony. His monumental achievements inspired generations, while his opposition to Nazism and fascism made him a model for artists of conscience. In this “persuasive and compelling” new biography, Sachs illuminates the “crucial—the central—role Toscanini played in our musical culture for well over 60 years” (_New York Times Book Review_). Set against the roiling currents of twentieth-century Europe and the Americas, Toscanini is a “necessary” portrait of this “complex, flawed, but noble human being and towering artist” (_Wall Street Journal_) whose peerless influence reverberates today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*On Earth We're Briefly Gorgeous: A Novel *




  








*Named one of the most anticipated books of 2019 by Vulture, Entertainment Weekly, Buzzfeed, Los Angeles Times, Boston Globe, Oprah.com, Huffington Post, The A.V. Club, Nylon, The Week, The Rumpus, The Millions, The Guardian, Publishers Weekly, and more

Poet Ocean Vuong’s debut novel is a shattering portrait of a family, a first love, and the redemptive power of storytelling*

_On Earth We’re Briefly Gorgeous_ is a letter from a son to a mother who cannot read. Written when the speaker, Little Dog, is in his late twenties, the letter unearths a family’s history that began before he was born — a history whose epicenter is rooted in Vietnam — and serves as a doorway into parts of his life his mother has never known, all of it leading to an unforgettable revelation. At once a witness to the fraught yet undeniable love between a single mother and her son, it is also a brutally honest exploration of race, class, and masculinity. Asking questions central to our American moment, immersed as we are in addiction, violence, and trauma, but undergirded by compassion and tenderness, _On Earth We’re Briefly Gorgeous_ is as much about the power of telling one’s own story as it is about the obliterating silence of not being heard.

With stunning urgency and grace, Ocean Vuong writes of people caught between disparate worlds, and asks how we heal and rescue one another without forsaking who we are. The question of how to survive, and how to make of it a kind of joy, powers the most important debut novel of many years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Can Democracy Survive Global Capitalism? *




  








*“Democracy is no longer writing the rules for capitalism; instead it is the other way around. With his deep insight and wide learning, Kuttner is among our best guides for understanding how we reached this point and what’s at stake if we stay on our current path.”—Heather McGhee, president of Demos

With a new Afterword*

In the past few decades, the wages of most workers have stagnated, even as productivity increased. Social supports have been cut, while corporations have achieved record profits. What is going on? According to Robert Kuttner, global capitalism is to blame. By limiting workers’ rights, liberating bankers, and allowing corporations to evade taxation, raw capitalism strikes at the very foundation of a healthy democracy. Capitalism should serve democracy and not the other way around. One result of this misunderstanding is the large number of disillusioned voters who supported the faux populism of Donald Trump. Charting a plan for bold action based on political precedent, _Can Democracy Survive Global Capitalism?_ is essential reading for anyone eager to reverse the decline of democracy in the West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death Bee Comes Her (An Oregon Honeycomb Mystery Book 1) *




  








*USA Today bestselling author

First in a new series! Includes tips and recipes!*

*Welcome to a specialty shop in the Oregon tourist town of Oceanview, where it’s all things honey—from taffy to body scrub. But murder can make things sticky . . .*

*A BALMY WAY TO GO*

With her Let It Bee honey boutique buzzing along nicely, life is as sweet as nectar for Wren Johnson—until she takes a morning walk along the Pacific beach with her Havana Brown cat, Everett, and stumbles upon the body of Agnes Snow, the cranky queen of the local craft fairs, stiff as driftwood. More unfortunate? Clutched in the victim’s fist is a label from Wren’s homemade beeswax-and-honey lip balm. Which makes Officer Jim Hampton focus his dreamy-blue Paul Newman eyes on Wren as suspect number one.

With fabulous feline support from Everett, Wren must comb the town for clues and clear her name before someone else gets stung.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Collateral Damage: A Matt Royal Mystery (Matt Royal Mysteries Book 6) *




  








*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Four murders and a love affair—and all on the serenely beautiful island of Longboat Key*

The quiet beauty of Longboat Key is shattered when a young groom is shot to death on the beach the day after his wedding. His father is an old army buddy of Matt Royal, and Matt tries to soften the anguish of his friend by finding his son's murderer. Matt's search takes on added complexity when there appears to be a link between this murder and three seemingly unrelated murders that occurred on board a dinner cruise on Sarasota Bay the same day.

Fortunately for Matt, his old buddies, Logan Hamilton and Jock Algren, show up to cover his back and to help investigate. But this case rekindles haunting events of Matt's past and incites a web of doubt, deception, and even suspicion, among the closest of friends.

When Longboat Key detective Jennifer Diane (J.D.) Duncan joins the investigation, Matt loses a little focus as he drifts toward more than just a professional relationship. Will this distraction cost lives when they encounter a shady and very dangerous cabal?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Eve Lloyd's A Deadline Cozy Mystery - Books 1 to 5 *




  








Eve Lloyd's A Deadline Cozy Mystery Series
(Clean read: no graphic violence, sex, or strong language)

Sunny Side Up
With her bitter divorce behind her, Eve Lloyd wants to relax and think about her next step. Paying her aunt, Mira Lloyd, a.k.a. Elizabeth Lloyd, renowned historical romance author, a long overdue visit, she plans on spending a month on Rock-Maine Island lounging around and plotting the launch of her new life. Her ex-husband, however, has other ideas. As for her aunt… she’s gone missing. And now there’s a dead body to contend with and a murder weapon with her fingerprints on it. A mantle of suspicion hangs over Eve and everyone she encounters has a reason to want her out of the way. Unwilling to leave matters in the hands of swoon worthy Detective Jack Bradford… only because it’s her civic duty to provide a new perspective, Eve Lloyd engages the assistance of her new friend and fellow suspect, Jill Saunders. They both stumble their way through a long list of possible motives and suspects in a race to find the killer before either one turns into the next victim.

Snuffed Out
Eve Lloyd, a death knell? Eve refuses to believe her choice of words had something to do with inviting a killer to the island, but just to be on the safe side, she agrees to avoid all use of any and all words related to killing. However, it might already be too late… Her run in with a local artist, Reginald Bryant Burns, has put her in an awkward position.
Trying to make amends, Eve resorts to bribery, but that only makes matters worse and now…She’s a prime suspect in a murder investigation. The timing couldn’t be worse. She has a date with Detective Jack Bradford and the killer is threatening to ruin it for her.

All Tied Up
It’s no accident. Eve Lloyd is a magnet for trouble. On the brink of settling into an uneventful existence, Eve Lloyd turns her attention to a new venture. She’s going to open an inn and she thinks she’s found the perfect house. It should all be smooth sailing from there, but she’s developed a knack for landing right in the thick of it. This time, she stumbles on a body in the least likely place and her fingerprints are all over the handcuffs found on the murder victim. As the suspects list grows, and the dream of running an inn evaporates, she becomes a target of the killer’s rage.Despite trying to keep her nose out of other people’s business, it seems the only way she can get her life back on track is if she sets a trap for the killer.

The Last Bite
Eve Lloyd’s childhood nemesis, Charlotte McLain, is getting married. Nothing will induce Eve to attend. Nothing except… blackmail.From the start, everything about this wedding rings alarm bells for Eve. The location, the groom, the guests. The bride. But that’s nothing unusual. The odds of everything going right are stacked in the bride’s favor. There have already been several deaths on the island. Lighting surely wouldn’t strike again…When the groom suddenly dies, all fingers of blame are pointed directly at Eve. After all, she had opportunity and plenty of motives.She’s been framed and despite trying to keep her nose out of trouble, she’s now been dragged right back into the thick of it. The list of suspects is extensive, but she’s sure she can narrow it down to… at least a half dozen people.

The Final Cut
“…What sort of business person would I be if I start killing off my guests?”
Eve Lloyd has settled into her new life in Rock-Maine Island and is about to open up an inn - a costly venture now that she has her heart set on getting an expensive custom made stove. Leasing her new house to a film director takes care of the extravagant expense. It should now be all smooth sailing. However, the director and movie star’s endless arguing gives her a taste of what she might be in for when she opens the doors to the public. What if she gets an inn full of squabbling couples who use arguing as foreplay? But that is the least of her concerns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Camper and Criminals Cozy Mystery: All Ten Books : Box Sets Book 1 (Tonya Kappes Books Cozy Mystery Series) *




  








*Amazon.com #1 in Cozy Mystery, Mystery Anthologies, and Private Investigator. ‘Reading this series is like coming home to a cozy town with all the southern fun, gossip and good friends to help scratch our meddlin' ways to solve a good whodunit crime.'*

When Mae West finds herself penniless and with a rundown campground in the heart of the Daniel Boone National Park in her name, she's on a mission to sell it...
… finding herself as the number one suspect in her ex-now dead-husband's murder forces her and her new found friends to put on ameateur sleuthing caps to find the real killer.

_If you would've told me year ago that I was going to be broke and penniless after my husband took everyone to the cleaners after he pulled off one of the biggest Ponzi schemes, leaving me a run down campground, a set of camper keys, before he escaped prison and when the FBI came to the campground to see if I helped him escape, then the no good you know what floated up to the top of the lake in that campground making me the number one suspect, I'd said you were lying._

Read this fast-paced cozy mystery and nine more full-length stories that will entertain you right to the very end. Over 2,000 pages of pure cozy fun!

This boxed set of books contains the following titles:
Beaches, Bungalows, & Burglaries
Desserts, Driving, & Derelicts
Forests, Fishing, & Forgery
Christmas, Criminals, & Campers
Motorhomes, Maps, & Murder
Canyons, Caravans, & Cadavers
Hitches, HIdeouts, & Homicide
Assailants, Asphalts, & Alibis
Valleys, Vehicles, & Victims
Sunsets, Sabbatical, & Scandal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death in a White Tie: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #7 *




  








*A high-society homicide is the talk of the London season . . .“Marsh’s writing is a pleasure.” —The Seattle Times*

It’s debutante season in London, and that means giggles and tea-dances, white dresses and inappropriate romances . . ..and much too much champagne. And, apparently, a blackmailer, which is where Inspector Roderick Alleyn comes in. The social whirl is decidedly not Alleyn’s environment, so he brings in an assistant in the form of Lord “Bunchy” Gospell, everybody’s favorite uncle. Bunchy is more than lovable; he’s also got some serious sleuthing skills. But before he can unmask the blackmailer, a murder is announced. And everyone suddenly stops giggling . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Scales of Justice: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #18 *




  








*An aristocrat dies under fishy circumstances in this tale by “the finest writer in the English language of the pure, classical puzzle whodunnit” (The Sun).*

In an almost unspeakably charming little English village, one of the local aristocrats turns up dead next to the local trout-stream with, in fact, a trout at his side. Everyone is dreadfully upset, of course, but really, just a tad irritated as well—murder is so awfully messy. Inspector Alleyn doesn’t quite fit in among the inbred gentry, but they’ll allow him to do his work and clear the matter up—though they do wish he didn’t feel compelled to ask quite so many questions . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pineapple Cruise: A Whodunnit on the Gulf (Pineapple Port Mysteries Book 14) *




  








When Mariska trades the brisket she won at “meat bingo” for three tickets on the new _Gulf Voyager_ cruise ship, she, Darla, and our detective Charlotte enjoy a ladies' cruise to Key West. But when passengers start dropping like anchors, they find themselves afloat in the middle of the Gulf of Mexico...and a murder mystery.

Charlotte notices the victims were all sitting at their assigned dinner table...does that mean they're next?

*"Too much!! Wow! I don't think I've had so much laughter and fun in a cozy mystery ever! " - Amazon Reader ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐*

The handsome ship's doctor is up to no good, the cruise director is shifty, the captain seems clueless, and one of their tablemates just dropped dead in her oatmeal. Charlotte thinks she can solve the mystery, but she'll need Darla's pickpocketing skills and Mariska's unusual fighting style...

Meanwhile, Declan gets an unexpected, giraffe-pattern-covered visitor while babysitting Charlotte's terrier—she plays a mean game of rummy and brought along a stalker...

Fans of Agatha Christie’s _And Then There Were None_ will love this cruise-bound caper!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tell No Lies: A Novel (A Quinn & Costa Thriller Book 2) *




  








*The unsolved murder of a young activist leads to the discovery of much darker crimes in New York Times bestselling author Allison Brennan’s latest compelling thriller to feaure the young, edgy detective Kara Quinn and the loner FBI agent Matt Costa. This time they work to uncover possible ties to a high-stakes cartel in the Southwest desert.*

Something mysterious is killing the wildlife in the mountains just south of Tucson. When a college intern turned activist sets out to collect her own evidence, she, too, ends up dead. Local law enforcement is slow to get involved. That’s when the mobile FBI unit goes undercover to infiltrate the town and its copper refinery in search of possible leads.

Quinn and Costa find themselves scouring the desolate landscape, which keeps revealing clues to something much darker—greed, child trafficking and more death. As the body count adds up, it’s clear they have stumbled onto much more than they bargained for. Now they must figure out who is at the heart of this mayhem and stop them before more innocent lives are lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Black Marble *




  







Russian-American detective A. A. Valnikov is a burned-out homicide detective who gets teamed with Natalie Zimmerman, twice-divorced with a grudge against men. These unlikely partners are assigned the strange case of a stolen show dog being held for ransom. In this bittersweet tale that the _Los Angeles Times_ called “terrifying and romantic,” the partners will find much more than they ever could have imagined. _Cosmopolitan _called it “fast, colorful and gripping . . . as touching as it is breathlessly entertaining.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Dark Sacred Night (Renée Ballard Book 2) *




  








*Harry Bosch teams up with LAPD Detective Renée Ballard in the new novel from #1 New York Times bestselling author Michael Connelly.*


Detective Renée Ballard is working the night beat--known in LAPD slang as "the late show"--and returns to Hollywood Station in the early hours to find a stranger rifling through old file cabinets. The intruder is retired detective Harry Bosch, working a cold case that has gotten under his skin.

Ballard can't let him go through department records, but when he leaves, she looks into the case herself and feels a deep tug of empathy and anger. She has never been the kind of cop who leaves the job behind at the end of her shift--and she wants in.

The murder, unsolved, was of fifteen-year-old Daisy Clayton, a runaway on the streets of Hollywood who was brutally killed, her body left in a dumpster like so much trash. Now Ballard joins forces with Bosch to find out what happened to Daisy, and to finally bring her killer to justice. Along the way, the two detectives forge a fragile trust, but this new partnership is put to the test when the case takes an unexpected and dangerous turn.

_Dark Sacred Night_ for the first time brings together these two powerhouse detectives in a riveting story that unfolds with furious momentum. And it shows once more why "there's no doubt Connelly is a master of crime fiction" (Associated Press).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Their Silent Graves: A completely gripping and addictive crime thriller (Detective Gina Harte Book 7) *




  








*Some lies won’t stay buried forever…*

Cherie sees the anger on her husband’s face. She’s late home from work. Again. He’s always like this when she doesn’t call, and she’s scared he wouldn’t believe her even if she could tell him the truth.

‘I called in to see Mum on the way home.’

Cherie didn’t visit her mum, but she can’t say where she’s been. It’s a secret that, if told, could ruin the lives of everyone around her. But recently somebody has started sending her messages. Somebody knows what Cherie has done and they’re ready to tell.

When a body of a young man, connected to Cherie’s past, is found in a shallow grave in a nearby woodland, she is certain the killer is sending her a message. And when her closest school friend then goes missing, her worst fears are realised. Someone wants revenge and they’re going to do everything they can to get it.

If you like Angela Marsons, Cara Hunter and Clare Mackintosh, you’ll love this heart-racing thriller from bestselling author, Carla Kovach. With gripping suspense and a twist you won’t see coming, _Their Silent Graves_ will have you hooked from page one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Double Down (The Men of the Sisterhood Book 1) *




  








*#1 New York Times-Bestselling Author: Three suspenseful novellas starring hot heroes—includes Upside Down, Countdown, and Takedown!*

The menfolk are stepping out of the pages of #1 _New York Times _bestselling author Fern Michaels’ beloved Sisterhood series and into the spotlight…

After years of standing by their women, the Sisterhood’s significant others have also become loyal friends. And now Jack Emery, Nikki’s husband, has enlisted Ted, Joe, Jay, Bert, Dennis, and Abner to form a top-secret organization known as BOLO Consultants.

Jack has two missions in mind. The first: offering some behind-the-scenes help to Nikki’s law firm as they take on the all-powerful Andover Pharmaceuticals. Andover’s anti-leukemia drug causes terrible side effects in young patients, but a class-action suit seems doomed to fail. BOLO Consultants have a prescription to cure that. Meanwhile, Virginia’s lieutenant governor has a sideline as a slum landlord, and his impoverished tenants are suffering. Tyler Sandford believes his status puts him above the law. But when the Sisterhood and their allies decide to get involved, no one is beyond the reach of true justice…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*High Stakes (The Men of the Sisterhood Book 3) *




  








*These men are going undercover to reveal some shady business in a thriller by the #1 New York Times-bestselling author…*

_The Sisterhood: a group of women bound by friendship and a quest for justice. Now their male allies, the Men of the Sisterhood, have formed a top-secret organization of their own, with the same goal of helping the helpless and righting the wrongs of the world_...

Investigative reporter Dennis West joined forces with the men of the Sisterhood to help fight corruption and greed on behalf of underdogs everywhere. Now he and his band of brothers are on a mission to help an old friend in danger: Toby Mason was a whip-smart college nerd—nothing like the buff dancer at the Supper Club who’s reached out to Dennis. The owners of the Supper Club adult-entertainment franchise have expanded their empire through tours, contests, and calendars. But Toby suspects the Supper Clubs offer a convenient front for a major drug trafficking operation—and those suspicions have become known to his employers. At the top-secret headquarters of BOLO Consultants, Dennis, Jack, Abner, Ted, Harry, and the rest of the crew gather to formulate a plan. It’ll mean going deep undercover, but the men of the Sisterhood are breaking out their most impressive moves to stop a criminal network that’s stayed two steps ahead of justice for too long...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Truth or Dare (The Men of the Sisterhood Book 4) *




  








*They have a passion for strong women—and for bringing justice to the vulnerable: “The Men of the Sisterhood series has it all.”—RT Book Reviews*

_ The Sisterhood: a group of women bound by friendship and a quest for justice. Now their male allies, the Men of the Sisterhood, have formed a top-secret organization of their own, with the same goal of helping the helpless and righting the wrongs of the world . . ._

When the call comes, the Men of the Sisterhood drop everything to help their friends. This time it’s Cyrus, their four-legged hound dog and unofficial mascot. While member Joe Espinosa is driving along an isolated country road with Cyrus in tow, he catches a glimpse of movement in the woods bordering the road and notes Cyrus pawing desperately at the car window. As soon as he pulls over to investigate, Cyrus bolts out the door and leads Joe to three children clustered together—bedraggled, silent, and scared out of their wits. As soon as he has brought the children to safety, Espinosa arranges an urgent meeting.

Charles, Abner, Jack, Dennis, Harry and the rest of the crew gather at BOLO headquarters to hear a shocking story that confirms their worst suspicions. Many more children are still in danger. But in order to protect and avenge the victims, the team must use more cunning than ever before. With so many vulnerable young lives at stake, one mistake would be too many . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*White Out: A Thriller (Badlands Thriller Book 1) *




  








*From the bestselling author of the Annabelle Schwartzman series comes a chilling story of a woman with a forgotten past and a town with dark secrets.*

After surviving a car accident on an icy road in Hagen, North Dakota, Lily Baker regains consciousness with no idea where or who she is. Scattered Bible verses and the image of a man lying in a pool of blood haunt her memory.

The same night of the accident, a young woman is murdered and tossed in a dumpster. Kylie Milliard, Hagen’s only detective, doesn’t immediately recognize the victim, but Kylie soon discovers that Lily and the dead woman share a dark past…if only Lily could remember what it was.

Lily and Kylie both want answers. But Kylie has to play by the book. Lily has to play it safe. And the more Lily learns about her identity, the more she fears the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Far Gone (Badlands Thriller Book 2)*




  








*From the USA Today bestselling author of White Out comes a story of two heroines with shattered pasts and a town with blood on its hands.*

When a North Dakota couple is shot down in their home in cold blood, the sleepy town of Hagen wakes with a jolt. After all, it’s usually such a peaceful place. But Detective Kylie Milliard knows better.

Despite not handling a homicide investigation in years, Kylie is on the case. A drop of blood found at the scene at first blush promises to be her best evidence. But it ultimately only proves that someone else witnessed the murder—and the results are shocking: the DNA reveals a familial match to a crime involving local nurse Lily Baker from over a decade ago. This unveiling stirs new nightmares for Lily as she’s forced to reckon with the most traumatic time in her life.

Haunted by their pasts and hunting the killer, Kylie and Lily uncover hellish secrets and impossible truths, finding answers that put both their lives in jeopardy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sharpe's Sword *




  







The greatest threat to Wellington's Salamanca Campaign is not Napoleon's Army but France's deadliest assassin. He's already failed to kill Captain Richard Sharpe once. Now, he's getting a second chance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Last World War *




  








When Iran finally develops nuclear weapons it triggers the Last World War, and it will forever change the surface of the Earth.

A President impeached. A Vice-President murdered. A relatively unknown Speaker of the House…A mere Congressman elevated to the most powerful office in the Nation, if not the world.

With all of the political chaos in the United States, one of the world’s power hungry regimes decides to play a card it has held close to their chest. Iran unloads five nuclear weapons on targets in the United States and Israel.

With the world on the brink of disaster, with economic, political, and infrastructure problems at home, a young President must rebuild the Nation while navigating a confirmation of a Vice President and getting Congress to approve of new military actions.

What happens when one person stands up to the challenge, to overcome the evil that men do to each other? He stands up against those who will destroy the rest of humanity for whatever mindless reasons they claim justifies such chaos and inhumanity on a global scale. It is a story of survival after an unimaginable disaster and the first of thrilling series that is destined to change the way we think about fighting the wars of the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Code Name Camelot (Noah Wolf Book 1) *




  








*Framed for crimes he did not commit, he is sentenced to death by his own country...
Noah Wolf is quickly becoming one of the top names in the world of espionage. With well over 1 million copies sold and thousands of five star reviews, this perennial USA Today bestselling series will be sure to keep your heart pounding well into the night.*

After witnessing the murder-suicide of his parents as a child, Noah suffers from a form of PTSD that has left him without emotion, without a conscience and without the ability to function as a normal human being. With the help of childhood friends, he learns to watch others around him and mimic their behaviors, in order to conceal the fact that his mind operates more like a computer that he has spent years programming. That program is what allows Noah to pass himself off as normal, by establishing parameters of right and wrong that are completely inviolable to him.

As a young adult, Noah finds structure in the U.S. Army, and becomes an excellent and exemplary soldier, but when his self-imposed programming is put to the test by the murderous acts of the superior officer, Noah finds himself quickly made expendable, charged with crimes he did not commit and facing the possibility of execution. Without any reasonable hope for a reprieve, Noah's logic-based mind accepts his fate.

Sometimes, though, things are not all as they seem to be, and Noah is offered one chance to save himself. It was his disability, his lack of emotion, that made him the soldier he had become. Now, an ultrasecret organization known as E & E wants Noah's talents, offering him a chance to survive…

As the most deadly assassin the world has ever known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Depth Charge (Jason Trapp Book 4)*




  








*The clock is ticking.*

In the North Pacific, the crew of a deep-sea recovery ship, the MV _Challenger_, are mercilessly gunned to death. Only one man survives, adrift in the ocean, and hundreds of miles from land.

In the deserts of Iraq, a clandestine meeting between one of the world's foremost assassins and his ruthless benefactor sets in train a cascade of horrific events that will shape the world for good.

And in America, with two weeks to go before a NATO summit that President Charles Nash hopes will finally bring peace to the long-simmering cold war between Iran and the United States, a network of sleeper agents prepares to bring America to her knees. They are well armed, trained and funded ... and they're prepared to die.

*But Jason Trapp is watching.
And he's not done yet.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Odin (Alex Mason Book 1) *




  








*ODIN IS ABOUT AS SECRET AS A GOVERNMENT AGENCY CAN GET...

Multiple time USA TODAY & Amazon 5-million copy bestselling authors DAVID ARCHER and BLAKE BANNER have combined forces to create one hell of a thriller series!*

Nobody has ever heard of ODIN.

ODIN is about as secret as a government agency can get.

Because within ODIN there is General Operations, which speaks for itself; ODIN 5i, which deals with intelligence gathering, and then there is ODIN 1i which deals in operations so sensitive not even the CIA can touch them. All three are run with an iron first by The Chief, a giant with a gigantic IQ. His top agent is Alex Mason, hard and cool – he's a law unto himself.

But when an ODIN 5i agent based at the US Embassy in Manila, goes missing, and his encrypted laptop disappears with him, the whole ODIN structure is put in peril. Then the agents he was managing start to disappear one by one, and things start to look ugly.

So Alex Mason is sent to Manila, and what he finds there is the growing shadow of Chinese imperialism threatening not only America’s presence in the Pacific, but the security of the whole Western World…

This is a job for ODIN 1i

And for Alex Mason.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Enigma Threat: -A Techno Thriller (The Enigma Series Book 12)*


Book 11 is currently *free here.*





  








Cyber justice versus cyber peril, the way is filled with treachery.

In the new digital world, there is no tolerance for privately owned supercomputers. Globally, these mega AI-enhanced computers are hunted and destroyed for the greater good, by the new cyber police, CESPOOL. The information this group receives is manipulated by subversive hidden machine learning devices, the MAG running on the Darknet.

Judith and Xiamara, freebooters who steal machine time for their porn as a service business, are creating a business. The machine they chose for delivery is the last untapped supercomputer not in the hands of a sovereign. Their activity is spotted by the MAG!

The renegade R-Group steps in to alter the outcome. Leroy teams up with Zara to snatch these opportunists from prosecution and capture the machine to meet their goals. The geeky girls are drafted as reluctant participants in the fight for justice.

Jacob and Quip are trapped in the Chihuahuan Desert trying to reconstruct ICABOD’s logic core. The stress of their isolation is taking a toll. Their wives and children are safe in Brazil for the time being, but Interpol is prowling for answers.

R-Group assembled a way to communicate with orphaned satellites. The younger members of that team plan the ultimate honey pot to trap their nemesis who is driving their global dominance agenda. The odds are against R-Group’s success, but they have creative surprises on their side.

The stakes have never been higher. R-Group young and old must rise to defeat MAG.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*History Lessons: How Textbooks from Around the World Portray U.S. History *




  








*A “fascinating” look at what students in Russia, France, Iran, and other nations are taught about America (The New York Times Book Review).*

This “timely and important” book (_History News Network_) gives us a glimpse into classrooms across the globe, where opinions about the United States are first formed.

_History Lessons_ includes selections from textbooks and teaching materials used in Russia, France, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Cuba, Canada, and others, covering such events as the American Revolution, the Cuban Missile Crisis, the Iran hostage crisis, and the Korean War—providing some alternative viewpoints on the history of the United States from the time of the Viking explorers to the post-Cold War era.

By juxtaposing starkly contrasting versions of the historical events we take for granted, _History Lessons _affords us a sometimes hilarious, often sobering look at what the world thinks about America’s past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Splendid Exchange: How Trade Shaped the World *




  








*A Financial Times and Economist Best Book of the Year exploring world trade from Mesopotamia in 3,000 BC to modern globalization.*

How did trade evolve to the point where we don’t think twice about biting into an apple from the other side of the world?

In _A Splendid Exchange_, William J. Bernstein, bestselling author of _The Birth of Plenty_, traces the story of global commerce from its prehistoric origins to the myriad controversies surrounding it today. Journey from ancient sailing ships carrying silk from China to Rome in the second century to the rise and fall of the Portuguese monopoly on spices in the sixteenth; from the American trade battles of the early twentieth century to the modern era of televisions from Taiwan, lettuce from Mexico, and T-shirts from China.

Bernstein conveys trade and globalization not in political terms, but rather as an ever-evolving historical constant, like war or religion, that will continue to foster the growth of intellectual capital, shrink the world, and propel the trajectory of the human species.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Twelve Caesars *




  








*This ancient biographical history of Roman rulers from Julius Caesar to Domitian is translated by the acclaimed classicists and author of I, Claudius.*

As personal secretary to Emperor Hadrian, the second century scholar Suetonius had unlimited access to the Roman Imperial archives. Drawing on this wealth of source material, he wrote a sweeping account of the lives of Rome’s first twelve emperors. From the empire’s most accomplished leaders, such as Julius Caesar and Augustus, to its most depraved and doomed rulers, such as Caligula and Nero, this ancient biographical study presents an enlightening and colorful picture of these historical figures from remote antiquity. 

This edition of _The Twelve Caesars _is translated from the Latin by the renowned classicist, historian, and historical novelist Robert Graves. With his expertise in classical history and talent for telling a lively story, Graves presents an excellent translation that makes this classic work accessible to modern audiences


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Battle of the Bulge (Images of War)*




  







Hitler's desperate last throw during the depths of winter 1944/45 came perilously close to being a major disaster for the Allies. Their offensive through the Ardennes fell on the Americans and caught them totally by surprise. Unaccustomed to setbacks, the situation was for a time extremely serious and in some areas panic set in and events went out of control. It was only after the most bitter fighting and massive reinforcement that the rot was stopped. In this book the drama of those worrying weeks is captured in superb photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Stilwell and the Chindits: The Allies Campaign in Northern Burma, 1943–1944 (Images of War) *




  







This latest book in the highly successful Images of War series covers the dramatic events that saw ultimate Allied victory over the Japanese in remote Northern Burma on the Chinese border. The plan involved two separate but concurrent operations. US Army General Joseph Stilwell was ordered to train up two Chinese divisions and together with a US special force (Merrill's Marauders) advance to seize the key Japanese base at Myitkyina.At the same time Brigadier Orde Wingate and his 77 Brigade (known as the Chindits) penetrated and fought deep behind Japanese lines. While the success of this Operation (LONG STOP) remains debatable, the Chindits' courage and determination destroyed the myth of Japanese invincibility. Despite terrible deprivation a second much larger operation (THURSDAY) went ahead.As this highly informative and well illustrated book reveals, the concept was ultimately successful with Myitkyina falling to Stilwell's Chinese/US force in mid 1944. The Chindits and Maranders, now greatly depleted by enemy action, malnutrition and disease were evacuated to India but became legends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Aircraft Salvage in the Battle of Britain and the Blitz (Images of War)*




  








*“A well-documented photographic portrayal, detailing a plethora of aircraft shot down and salvaged in Great Britain during World War Two.”—Stand Easy Blog*

_Aircraft Salvage in the Battle of Britain and the Blitz_ is comprised of 140-150 images of the work of RAF and civilian salvage squads during the Battle of Britain, the Blitz and beyond. The images depict losses across Britain, both RAF and German, during this period. Each picture tells its own story and is fully captioned with historical detail.

Each section has a short introduction and the images include those of shot down aircraft, including relatively intact machines, badly damaged/destroyed wreckages, photographs of pilots and other related illustrations. All images are from the author’s unique collection of wartime photographs of Luftwaffe losses, collected from a variety of sources across some thirty-five years of research.

“Part of a sprawling series, _Aircraft Salvage in the Battle of Britain and the Blitz_ gives us a really entertaining look at aircraft wrecks.”—War History Online

“The variety of aircraft types featured is wide, from the Me 109 and Heinkel He 111 there are also Me 110 (including the one flown by Rudolf Hess) and Ju 88s plus Spitfires and Hurricanes, along with Italian Fiat CR42 biplanes and the larger Fiat BR20 bomber . . . There is lots of detail to be seen of the various airframes and plenty of ideas for modellers who might want to try their hand at a diorama showing an aircraft recovery scene. I think I’d go so far as to say this is one of my favorites in the extensive Images of War series.”—Military Modelling Online


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Battle for Crimea, 1941–1944 (Images of War) *




  







The selection of over 150 rare wartime photographs in this volume in Pen & Swords Images of War series offers a graphic visual record of the dramatic and bloody battles fought for the Crimea during the Second World War. They show every grim aspect of the fighting and reflect in many ways the ruthless character of the struggle across the entire Eastern Front. The German-led Axis forces took eight months to conquer the Crimea in 1941-2 the Soviet defenders of the fortified city-port of Sevastopol held out against repeated assaults for 250 days. In 1944, after the course of the war had turned against the Wehrmacht and their allies, the city was liberated by the Red Army, but only after over 120,000 Axis troops had been evacuated across the Black Sea. Naval operations involving the Soviet Black Sea Fleet and the Romanian Royal Navy are covered in the book, as is the battle in the air between the Luftwaffe and the Red Air Force. But perhaps the most memorable photographs give an insight into the ordinary soldiers experience of the fighting and show the enormous material damage the conflict left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Normandy Invasion, June 1944: Looking Down on War *




  








*“This book takes an innovative approach to describing the much-trodden territory of the D-Day landings by using a very broad range of aerial photographs.” —The Pegasus Archive*

_The Normandy Invasion_ literally takes a different view of D-Day and just beyond, showing the well-known events using aerial photos. This is what anxiously waiting senior officers knew about progress in the early hours of 6 June 1944. The RAF and USAAF imagery used is almost entirely from long-dormant U.S. Department of Defense intelligence files.

Examining the invasion scene beach-by-beach, the eyes of a trained, experienced photo interpreter uncover details a layman would certainly miss. This overview of Normandy landings and subsequent combat shows the scope and sweep of battle and helps explain why some objectives were reached, why some units forged ahead where others were stalled. We see the beaches as never before; their width at low tide; the support vessels offshore and equipment moving inland; formidable beach obstacles, and pre-invasion aerial reconnaissance.

Think of this book as an adjunct to all the ground-level photos you have seen of men leaving landing craft or crouching beside sea walls—a different perspective on one of the momentous military actions of the last hundred years. Refer to this book when you read about D-Day and actually see what other authors have written about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*B-17 Memphis Belle: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  








*“A grand spread of images showing the aircraft, and more importantly the men who flew and maintained her . . . a must for 8th Air Force aficionados.”—War History Online*

Without doubt Boeing Flying Fortress B–17F 41-42285 Memphis Belle and her crew generate an image that is an all-American icon. Indeed, it has been claimed that the Memphis Belle is in the top five of the most famous American aircraft of all time.

In September 1942, a new Flying Fortress was delivered at Bangor, Maine, to a crew of ten eager American lads headed by Robert K. Morgan, a lanky 24-year-old USAAF pilot from Asheville, N. C. The boys climbed aboard, flew their ship to Memphis, and christened her Memphis Belle in honor of Morgan’s fiancé, Miss Margaret Polk of Memphis, and then headed across the Atlantic to join the US Eighth Air Force in England.

Between November 7, 1942 and May 17, 1943, they dropped more than 60 tons of bombs on targets in Germany, France and Belgium. The Memphis Belle flew through all the flak that Hitler could send up to them. She slugged it out with Goering’s Messerschmitts and Focke-Wulfs. She was riddled by machine gun and cannon fire. Once she returned to base with most of her tail shot away. German guns destroyed a wing and five engines. Her fuselage was shot to pieces, but Memphis Belle kept going back.

The Memphis Belle crew has been decorated 51 times. Each of the 10 has received the Distinguished Flying Cross, the Air Medal and three Oak Leaf Clusters. The 51st award was Sergeant Quinlan’s Purple Heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fallschirmjäger: German Paratroopers, 1937–1941 (Images of War) *




  








*“[An] excellent volume . . . The training and uniforms of this elite fighting force are well-covered, as are descriptions of the battles fought.” —Army Rumour Service*

As elite troops, the German Fallschirmjäger (paratroopers) were regularly engaged in front line combat during the Second World War. Their famed actions such as the fighting in Scandinavia, the taking of the Belgian fortress Eden-Emal in May 1940, and the Battle for Crete just a year later, have given them the reputation of being determined, courageous and loyal soldiers.

This book covers the early years of the Fallschirmstruppen (paratroop units) before the beginning of the war, until the height of their successes in 1941, after which the Fallschirmjäger were more often deployed in a more “traditional” way, even though high-risk actions (such as at Monte Cassino, the Gran Sasso Raid) allowed them to reconnect once more with their glorious past.

“The very popular Images of War series has established a format with a large number of rare photographs in each book and clear concise text supporting the photographic selection. This new addition follows the proven format to provide a graphic history and analysis of German paratroopers in WWII. Highly Recommended.” —Firetrench


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ton-Up Lancs: A Photographic History of the Thirty-Five RAF Lancasters that Each Completed One Hundred Sorties *




  








*An updated and expanded photographic history of the famed military aircraft—and the men who flew them.*

Aviation historian Norman Franks updates his classic book, _The Lancaster_, with new information and photos. The Avro Lancaster was a four-engine heavy bomber that played a crucial role in World War II, and this illustrated volume records the history of thirty-five of them, supported by stories from aircrew members.

The most famous of the bombers is “Queenie” (W586, the only one of these Lancasters that survives, now in the Bomber Command Hall at the Royal Air Force Museum in London. _Ton-Up Lancs_ delves into some of the controversies surrounding Queenie and other Lancasters, and also includes detailed listings of each raid these thirty-five Lancasters flew during from 1942 through 1945, together with the names of the pilot and crew that took them on sorties all over Hitler’s Third Reich and Northern Italy, on support missions before and after D-Day in June 1944, and attacks on V1 rocket launch sites situated in Northern France. The book also offers a view from one of the Lancaster’s former skippers on what it was like to fly a bomber tour of operations in Bomber Command.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Ruin of J. Robert Oppenheimer: And the Birth of the Modern Arms Race (Johns Hopkins Nuclear History and Contemporary Affairs) *




  








*This groundbreaking Cold War history reveals the government conspiracy to bring down America’s most famous scientist.*

On April 12, 1954, the nation was astonished to learn that J. Robert Oppenheimer was facing charges of violating national security. Could the man who led the effort to build the atom bomb really be a traitor? In this riveting book, Priscilla J. McMillan draws on newly declassified U.S. government documents and materials from Russia, as well as in-depth interviews, to expose the conspiracy that destroyed the director of the Manhattan Project.

This meticulous narrative recreates the fraught years from 1949 to 1955 when Oppenheimer and a group of liberal scientists tried to head off the cabal of air force officials, anti-Communist politicians, and rival scientists, who were trying to seize control of U.S. policy and build ever more deadly nuclear weapons. Retelling the story of Oppenheimer’s trial, which took place in utmost secrecy, she describes how the government made up its own rules and violated many protections of the rule of law.

McMilliam also argues that the effort to discredit Oppenheimer, occurring at the height of the McCarthy era and sanctioned by a misinformed President Eisenhower, was a watershed in the Cold War, poisoning American politics for decades and creating dangers that haunt us today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/10/22.

Currently $3.

*Case Closed: Lee Harvey Oswald and the Assassination of JFK *




  






*Pulitzer Prize Finalist: “By far the most lucid and compelling account . . . of what probably did happen in Dallas—and what almost certainly did not.” —The New York Times Book Review*

The Kennedy assassination has reverberated for five decades, with tales of secret plots, multiple killers, and government cabals often overshadowing the event itself. As Gerald Posner writes, “Fifty years after the assassination, the biggest casualty has been the truth.” In this first-ever digital edition of his classic work, updated with a special comment for the fiftieth anniversary, Posner lays to rest all of the convoluted conspiracy theories—concerning the mafia, a second shooter, and the CIA—that have obscured over the decades what really happened in Dealey Plaza on November 22, 1963.

Drawing from official sources and dozens of interviews, and filled with powerful historical detail, _Case Closed _is a vivid and straightforward account that stands as one of the most authoritative books on the assassination of John F. Kennedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/11/22.

Currently $2.

*2061: Odyssey Three (Space Odyssey Series Book 3) *




  








*This New York Times–bestselling chapter in the Hugo Award–winning Space Odyssey series is “intriguing and satisfying . . . the all-round best Odyssey so far” (Kirkus Reviews).*

The third book in Clarke’s beloved Space Odyssey continues the story of Heywood Floyd, survivor of two previous encounters with the mysterious monoliths and the alien intelligences behind them. Floyd is chosen as one of a handful of celebrity guests to witness the first manned touchdown on the surface of Halley’s Comet on the privately-owned spaceship _Universe_.

But on Jupiter’s moon Europa, scientists have spotted the sudden appearance of a single diamond the size of a mountain—a fragment of Jupiter’s core. When the spaceship _Galaxy_ is hijacked and forced to crash into Europa’s ocean, the _Universe_ is diverted from its original mission to rescue the crew.

Now Heywood Floyd must once again survive an encounter with HAL, David Bowman, and the mysterious monolith-building race with its own inscrutable agenda to shape the destiny of the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Zero Day Code: A novel of the End of Days: a cyberwar apocalypse *



  







_A modern city can feed itself for nine days. No more. And when the panic starts…_Chinese military hackers target the transport and food distribution systems of the West and unwittingly bring on the end of the world. Cities starve. Continents go dark. And a desperate America launches a devastating counterstrike.In this apocalyptic thriller by best selling author John Birmingham, the arrogance of powerful men pushes the whole world to brink of destruction - and over.Follow a handful of survivors from the first day of our civilisation’s fall into a violent, uncertain future. James O’Donnell, a farm boy turned futures analyst is the first to suspect that a crippling computer virus is actually a cover for something much worse - a devastating cyber-attack by China to cripple and distract the US while Beijing seizes the food bowl of South East Asia to feed her starving peoplea. But Beijing has miscalculated.Follow James and the Deep State’s mysterious Michele Nguyen as they escape a dying Washington. Ride out of Seattle with Jonas Murdoch, an embittered alt-right activist chasing salvation, but strictly on his own terms. Flee a blazing San Francisco with single mother Jodie, her girlfriend El and their little boy Max. And join up with Rick, a traumatised army veteran who long ago retreated from society, as the world turns into the stuff of his nightmares.Zero Day Code will turn some into friends and allies, and others into bitter enemies, all of them fighting for survival and the future of America and the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Servant of the Shard (Sellswords Book 1) *




  








*New York Times–bestselling author: The much-awaited story of master assassin Artemis Entreri and the first installment in a new series set in the Forgotten Realms universe*

Surrounded by dark elves, Artemis Entreri tightens his grip on the streets of Calimport. While he urges caution, his sponsor grows ever more ambitious. The assassin will soon find himself on a path his most hated enemy has walked before him—a path that leads to a place where someone like Entreri would never be welcome.

Drow leader Jarlaxle has ascended from dark Menzoberranzan with only civil intentions. The malevolent Crystal Shard’s influence on him intensifies until even the drow agents he brought with him grow fearful. When his own company begins to turn on him, Jarlaxle will be forced to find a savior in the man he’s come to enslave.

_*Servant of the Shard* is the first book in the Sellswords trilogy and the fourteenth book in the Legend of Drizzt series._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Promise of the Witch-King (The Legend of Drizzt Book 15) *




  








*Entreri and Jarlaxle find themselves in the Bloodstone Lands, caught between the ghost of a power-mad lich and the fury of an oath-bound knight*

One of the long-lost books of the late Witch-King, Zhengyi, has been found. Its pages promise unimaginable powers—and the threat of death. But even the fact that the book kills anyone foolish enough to crack its cover does not stop people from fight over it . . .

Human assassin Artemis Entreri and his dark elf companion Jarlaxle have come to the demon-haunted wastelands of the frozen north at the request of their dragon patron. It doesn’t take long for them to find themselves trapped in the middle of a struggle between powerful forces that would like nothing more than to see them both dead—or worse. But Entreri and Jarlaxle aren’t just any wandering sellswords, and the ancient evils and bitter blood-feuds of the wild Bloodstone Lands may have finally met their match.

_*Promise of the Witch-King* is the second book in the Sellswords trilogy and the fifteenth book in the Legend of Drizzt series._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Road of the Patriarch (The Legend of Drizzt Book 16) *




  








*While assassin Artemis Entreri wrestles with his past, dark elf Jarlaxle continues to fight for his place in the surface world*

Ilnezhara and Tazmikella are ancient dragons of great power, accustomed to easily manipulating the humans around them. But not all humans are so easily led. When they pushed Entreri and Jarlaxle into the heart of the Bloodstone Lands, not even they could have imagined the strength of the human assassin’s resolve, or the limitless expanse of the drow mercenary’s ambition.

Jarlaxle and Artemis Entreri have begun to make a home for themselves in the rugged Bloodstone Lands, though not everyone is ready to trust a man who's spent his life killing for coin—much less a member of a race of subterranean elves known for their fanatical devotion to a demon goddess. If they want to make it out of the Bloodstone Lands alive, they'll have to learn to trust their enemies, and be suspicious of their friends.

_*Road of the Patriarch* is the third book in the Sellswords trilogy and the sixteenth book in the Legend of Drizzt series._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Dragon Mage Series Books 1-3*




  








*Charlie had all the luck. Unfortunately, it wasn’t the good kind.*

Sucked through a wormhole, Charlie's spaceship crash landed on a distant world, yet somehow he survived. But survival was about to get a lot harder as he found himself not just stranded on a new planet, but in another galaxy entirely. One ruled not by the laws of technology, but by magic. A realm of space pirates, deadly assassins, alien gladiators, and even dragons. For the spaceman from Earth, it was enough to make his head spin.
And that was only the beginning.

Welcome to the Charlieverse.

Contains Books 1-3 of the Dragon Mage series:
1. Bad Luck Charlie
2. Space Pirate Charlie
3. Dragon King Charlie


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Worst-Case Scenario Survival Handbook: Expert Advice for Extreme Situations *




  







Danger! It lurks at every corner. Volcanoes. Sharks. Cyberbullies. Sinkholes. From wresting an alligator to evading drones to landing a plane if the pilot passes out, The Worst-Case Scenario Survival Handbook is here to help with expert, illustrated, step-by-step instructions for life's sudden turns for the worst. Needed now more than ever, this revised and expanded edition—published on the international bestseller's 20th anniversary—delivers frightening and funny real advice readers need to know fast. With crucial information added from across the Worst-Case series and 20 all-new scenarios for twenty-first century threats (extreme weather, "fake news," dropping a cell phone in the toilet), this action-packed hardcover handbook brings emergency instruction for anxious times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Coal River: A Powerful and Unforgettable Story of 20th Century Injustice *




  








*From the New York Times bestselling author of What She Left Behind comes a haunting and meticulously researched novel of historical fiction. Ellen Marie Wiseman draws readers into the Pennsylvania mining operations of the early 20th century—where children had no choice but to work in deadly conditions…or face starvation. This is an eye-opening novel sure to stay with you long after you turn the last page…*

As a child, Emma Malloy left isolated Coal River, Pennsylvania, vowing never to return. Now, orphaned and penniless at nineteen, she accepts a train ticket from her aunt and uncle and travels back to the rough-hewn community. Treated like a servant by her relatives, Emma works for free in the company store. There, miners and their impoverished families must pay inflated prices for food, clothing, and tools, while those who owe money are turned away to starve.

Most heartrending of all are the breaker boys Emma sees around the village—young children who toil all day sorting coal amid treacherous machinery. Their soot-stained faces remind Emma of the little brother she lost long ago, and she begins leaving stolen food on families’ doorsteps, and marking the miners’ bills as paid.

Though Emma’s actions draw ire from the mine owner and police captain, they lead to an alliance with a charismatic miner who offers to help her expose the truth. And as the lines blur between what is legal and what is just, Emma must risk everything to follow her conscience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Stranger in the Shogun's City: A Japanese Woman and Her World*




  








*Finalist for the Pulitzer Prize in Biography
Winner of the 2020 National Book Critics Circle Award
Winner of the PEN/Jacqueline Bograd Weld Award for Biography

A “captivating” (The Washington Post) work of history that explores the life of an unconventional woman during the first half of the 19th century in Edo—the city that would become Tokyo—and a portrait of a city on the brink of a momentous encounter with the West.*

The daughter of a Buddhist priest, Tsuneno was born in a rural Japanese village and was expected to live a traditional life much like her mother’s. But after three divorces—and a temperament much too strong-willed for her family’s approval—she ran away to make a life for herself in one of the largest cities in the world: Edo, a bustling metropolis at its peak.

With Tsuneno as our guide, we experience the drama and excitement of Edo just prior to the arrival of American Commodore Perry’s fleet, which transformed Japan. During this pivotal moment in Japanese history, Tsuneno bounces from tenement to tenement, marries a masterless samurai, and eventually enters the service of a famous city magistrate. Tsuneno’s life provides a window into 19th-century Japanese culture—and a rare view of an extraordinary woman who sacrificed her family and her reputation to make a new life for herself, in defiance of social conventions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Perestroika in Paris: A novel *




  








*NATIONAL BESTSELLER • From the Pulitzer Prize-winning and best-selling author: a captivating, brilliantly imaginative story of three extraordinary animals—and a young boy—whose lives intersect in Paris in this "feel-good escape” (The New York Times).*

Paras, short for "Perestroika," is a spirited racehorse at a racetrack west of Paris. One afternoon at dusk, she finds the door of her stall open and*—*she's a curious filly*—*wanders all the way to the City of Light. She's dazzled and often mystified by the sights, sounds, and smells around her, but she isn't afraid.

Soon she meets an elegant dog, a German shorthaired pointer named Frida, who knows how to get by without attracting the attention of suspicious Parisians. Paras and Frida coexist for a time in the city's lush green spaces, nourished by Frida's strategic trips to the vegetable market. They keep company with two irrepressible ducks and an opinionated raven. But then Paras meets a human boy, Etienne, and discovers a new, otherworldly part of Paris: the ivy-walled house where the boy and his nearly-one-hundred-year-old great-grandmother live in seclusion.

As the cold weather nears, the unlikeliest of friendships bloom. But how long can a runaway horse stay undiscovered in Paris? How long can a boy keep her hidden and all to himself? Jane Smiley's beguiling new novel is itself an adventure that celebrates curiosity, ingenuity, and the desire of all creatures for true love and freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Diver's Paradise (A Roscoe Conklin Mystery Book 1) *




  








*Why do people close to Roscoe Conklin keep showing up dead—and on the paradise island of Bonaire?*

After 25 years on the job, Detective Roscoe Conklin trades his badge for a pair of shorts and sandals and moves to Bonaire, a small island nestled in the southern Caribbean. But the warm water, palm trees, and sunsets are derailed when his long-time police-buddy and friend back home, is murdered.

Conklin dusts off a few markers and calls his old department, trolling for information. It's slow going. No surprise, there. After all, it's an active investigation, and his _compadres_ back home aren't saying a damn thing.

He's 2,000 miles away, living in paradise. Does he really think he can help? They suggest he go to the beach and catch some rays.

For Conklin, it's not that simple. Outside looking in? Not him. Never has been. Never will be.

When a suspicious mishap lands his significant other, Arabella, in the hospital, the island police conduct, at best, a sluggish investigation, stonewalling progress. Conklin questions the evidence and challenges the department's methods. Something isn't right.

Arabella wasn't the intended target.

_He_ was.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE BODY IN THE TRANSEPT a cozy murder mystery full of twists (Dorothy Martin Mystery Book 1)*




  








“Fans of the English cozy will put the kettle on, snuggle under a lap rug, and sigh contentedly.” _Kirkus Reviews_

*AN ENCHANTING COZY MURDER MYSTERY FROM A BESTSELLING AUTHOR*

Winner of the Agatha Award for Best First Novel.

*It's Christmas Eve* in the small town of Sherebury. Dorothy Martin, a recently widowed American, is having her first Christmas in England.

But as she leaves the cathedral's midnight mass, she literally stumbles over a dead body — and it’s one of the priests, Canon Billings.

*He wasn’t very popular and the list of suspects includes most of the town*. But Dorothy doesn’t give up easily when it comes to finding out the truth.

Of course, she does get to meet Chief Constable Alan Nesbitt, and a good mystery on a chilly English night does have some appeal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*TROUBLE IN THE TOWN HALL a cozy murder mystery full of twists (Dorothy Martin Mystery Book 2)*




  








*AN ENCHANTING COZY MURDER MYSTERY FROM A BESTSELLING AUTHOR*

A DEAD BODY IN THE CLOSET AND A LEAKING ROOF KEEP DOROTHY BUSY.

Dorothy Martin is still learning her way around the charming English cathedral town which she moved to a year ago from America.

*But she recognizes a dead body when she sees one.* The historic town hall is closed with its future hanging in the balance. Dorothy is visiting when the cleaner finds the dead body of a young man in a closet.

Her passion for mysteries is as hot as ever, of course. Despite warnings from her dear friend Chief Constable Alan Nesbitt not to get in the way of the official investigation, Dorothy simply can't resist taking a look around.

*There are plenty more skeletons in local closets, enough to keep an amateur sleuth on her toes* — unless the hands of a murderer reach her first. And not to mention her lovely house has water coming in through the roof!

*Can she find a murderer and a decent builder?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*HOLY TERROR IN THE HEBRIDES a cozy murder mystery full of twists (Dorothy Martin Mystery Book 3)*




  








*AN ENCHANTING COZY MURDER MYSTERY FROM A BESTSELLING AUTHOR

ALONE ON A REMOTE SCOTTISH ISLAND WITH A MURDERER ON THE LOOSE*

A peaceful stay *on the charming Scottish island of Iona* sounds perfect to sometime sleuth Dorothy Martin.

But trouble always follows Dorothy. Thrown in with a bickering American church tour, she tries to keep her distance.

Then one of the group, a man everyone disliked, *falls to his death from a cliff* at the legendary Fingal’s Cave.

*Dorothy is the only witness.* She notices a small clue that the police dismiss, one that makes her believe the death was murder.

The police close the case but Dorothy feels bound to investigate. But it's a choice she may regret . . . and now a hurricane is coming in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*TO PERISH IN PENZANCE a cozy murder mystery full of twists (Dorothy Martin Mystery Book 7)*




  








*AN ENCHANTING COZY MYSTERY FROM A BESTSELLING AUTHOR

A TRIP TO CORNWALL TO SOLVE A DECADES-OLD MYSTERY

Penzance 1968: She was about twenty, with long blond hair, and her body was found a few days after she fell from the cliffs to her death* on the rocks below. The action of the water and sea life made circulating a picture of her impossible, but even with a description, no one identified her. No one reported a young woman missing from any of the nearby villages.

She was fashionably dressed, obviously out for a night of partying. All the police knew was her approximate age, that she'd had a child a few months before she died, and that she weighed only about ninety pounds. The cliff was miles from anywhere. *Her death is a mystery that’s haunted Alan, Dorothy Martin's now-retired Chief Constable husband, ever since.* It was his first murder case as a young detective.

*So Dorothy and Alan head down to picturesque Penzance.* Dorothy is going to get to the bottom of the mystery for Alan . . . and uncovers a new one while she’s at it, full of dark secrets and danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*L.A. Requiem (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 8 ) *




  








*“Terrific entertainment . . . A powerful portrait of Los Angeles in our time: swift, colorful, gripping, a real knockout.”—Dean Koontz*

The day starts like any other in L.A. The sun burns hot as the Santa Ana winds blow ash from mountain fires to coat the glittering city. But for private investigator Joe Pike, the city will never be the same again. His ex-lover, Karen Garcia, is dead, brutally murdered with a gun shot to the head.

Now Karen's powerful father calls on Pike (a former cop) and his partner, Elvis Cole, to keep an eye on the LAPD as they search for his daughter's killer--because in the luminous City of Angels, everyone has secrets, and even the mighty blue have something to hide. But what starts as a little procedural hand-holding turns into a deadly game of cat-and-mouse. For a dark web of conspiracy threatens to destroy Pike and Cole's twelve-year friendship—if not their lives. And L.A. just might be singing their dirge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Little Shoes: The Sensational Depression-Era Murders That Became My Family's Secret *




  








In the summer of 1937, with the Depression deep and World War II looming, a California triple murder stunned an already grim nation. After a frantic week-long manhunt for the killer, a suspect emerged, and his sensational trial captivated audiences from coast to coast. Justice was swift, and the condemned man was buried away with the horrifying story.

But decades later, Pamela Everett, a lawyer and former journalist, starts digging, following up a cryptic comment her father once made about a tragedy in their past. Her journey is uniquely personal as she uncovers her family's secret history, but the investigation quickly takes unexpected turns into her professional wheelhouse.

Everett unearths a truly historic legal case that included one of the earliest criminal profiles in the United States, the genesis of modern sex offender laws, and the last man sentenced to hang in California. Digging deeper and drawing on her experience with wrongful convictions, Everett then raises detailed and haunting questions about whether the authorities got the right man. Having revived the case to its rightful place in history, she leaves us with enduring concerns about the death penalty then and now.

A journey chronicled through the mind of a lawyer and from the heart of a daughter, _Little Shoes_ is both a captivating true crime story and a profoundly personal account of one family's struggle to cope with tragedy through the generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*You Will Remember Me: A Novel*




  








*"Riveting, smart, and utterly diabolical."—Lisa Unger, New York Times bestselling author of Confessions on the 7:45

An unputdownable amnesia thriller that begs the question: how can you trust anyone when you can't even trust yourself?

Forget the truth.
Remember the lies.*

He wakes up on a deserted beach in Maryland with a gash on his head and wearing only swim trunks. He can’t remember who he is. Everything—his identity, his life, his loved ones—has been replaced by a dizzying fog of uncertainty. But returning to his Maine hometown in search of the truth uncovers more questions than answers.

Lily Reid thinks she knows her boyfriend, Jack. Until he goes missing one night, and her frantic search reveals that he’s been lying to her since they met, desperate to escape a dark past he’d purposely left behind.

Maya Scott has been trying to find her estranged stepbrother, Asher, since he disappeared without a trace. Having him back, missing memory and all, feels like a miracle. But with a mutual history full of devastating secrets, how far will Maya go to ensure she alone takes them to the grave?

*Shared fates intertwine in a twisty, explosive novel of suspense, where unearthing the past might just mean being buried beneath it.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cold as Hell (An Áróra Investigation Book 1) *




  








*ÁrÓra returns to Iceland when her estranged sister goes missing, and her search leads to places she could never have imagined. A chilling, tense standalone thriller from one of Iceland's bestselling authors...*

*_*

Icelandic sisters ÁrÓra and Ísafold live in different countries and aren't on speaking terms, but when their mother loses contact with Ísafold, ÁrÓra reluctantly returns to Iceland to find her sister. But she soon realizes that her sister isn't avoiding her ... she has disappeared, without trace.

As she confonts Ísafold's abusive, drug-dealing boyfriend BjÖrn, and begins to probe her sister's reclusive neighbors – who have their own reasons for staying out of sight – leads ÁrÓra into an ever darker web of intrigue and manipulation.

Baffled by the conflicting details of her sister's life, and blinded by the shiveringly bright midnight sun of the Icelandic summer, ÁrÓra enlists the help of police officer DanÍel, as she tries to track her sister's movements, and begins to tail BjÖrn– but she isn't the only one watching...

Slick, tense, atmospheric and superbly plotted, _Cold as Hell_ marks the start of a riveting, addictive new series from one of Iceland's bestselling crime writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ten Days: A completely gripping psychological thriller with a shocking twist *




  








*‘One hell of a psychological thriller which I couldn’t get enough of. One more chapter I kept telling myself then before I knew it I had devoured it in one sitting! It is fan-flipping-tastic… Wow…. wow… wow what a story. I loved everything about it, each page leaving me wanting more… utterly addictive.’ *_Baker's Not So Secret Book Blog,_ ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can her own dark secret set her free?*

Day one. As my eyes adjust to the darkness, I slowly start to recognise my surroundings: the small hole in the door and a narrow window allowing only a small ***** of light. The jewellery given to me by my loving husband is gone and I am wearing someone else’s clothes. The room is exactly as the first woman described. And the second. And the third… It’s then I know, *I am the fifth woman to be taken.*

Just days before, I had interviewed the third victim for the local paper. Her story was the same as those before her: an ordinary woman, locked away for ten days then released with no explanation, and nothing – nothing she could think of – to link her to the others. Throughout the ordeal, her abductor stayed eerily silent.

I tell myself I’ll be safe; that I can brave the loneliness and survive just like the others. But as the days pass, I can’t help thinking of the fourth victim who is still missing.

And then I hear the voice coming through the door. *‘You said everything would be fine. But it wasn’t was it?’* It is then that I realise. If I am to make it out alive, I need to revisit a dark secret of my own that I have spent a lifetime trying to forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Grub Line Rider *




  







The fury of the Wild West explodes in this thrilling collection of classic Louis L'Amour short stories. Most folks would call Kim Sartain an easygoing, peace-loving man. But the few who crossed the young drifter knew there was nothing he liked better than a good fight. When cattleman Jim Targ challenges Sartain's right to ride across an unclaimed stretch of meadow, Sartain decides he'll do better than ride through: He'll put down stakes there and homestead the land. Soon there's more at risk than land and pride when Targ hires a gunman to teach Sartain a permanent—and deadly—lesson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Sixth Shotgun *




  







No writer is associated more closely with the American West than Louis L'Amour. Collected here are two of his most exciting works, in their original forms. The title story, a tale of stagecoach robbery and frontier justice, is finally available in its full-length version. Similarly, the short novel included in this volume, "The Rider of the Ruby Hills," one of L'Amour's greatest range war novels, was published first in a magazine, then expanded by the author into a longer version years later. Here is a chance to experience the novel as it appeared in its debut, as L'Amour originally wrote it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The 500: A Novel (Mike Ford Book 1)*




  








*A gripping thriller debut, set deep in the heart of the world's most powerful political arena.*

A year ago, fresh out of Harvard Law School, Mike Ford landed his dream job at the Davies Group, Washington's most powerful consulting firm. Now, he's staring down the barrel of a gun, pursued by two of the world's most dangerous men. To get out, he'll have to do all the things he thought he'd never do again: lie, cheat, steal -- and this time, maybe even kill.

Mike grew up in a world of small-stakes con men, learning lessons at his father's knee. His hard-won success in college and law school was his ticket out. As the Davies Group's rising star, he rubs shoulders with "The 500," the elite men and women who really run Washington -- and the world. But peddling influence, he soon learns, is familiar work: even with a pedigree, a con is still a con.

Combining the best elements of political intrigue and heart-stopping action, The 500 is an explosive debut, one that calls to mind classic thrillers like _The Firm and Presumed Innocent_. In Mike Ford, readers will discover a new hero who learns that the higher the climb, the harder -- and deadlier -- the fall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Shepherd *




  








*Christmas Eve, 1957: An RAF pilot needs a miracle to make it home as his fighter jet begins to fail, in a story by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author.*

It is Christmas Eve, 1957, and there are cozier places to be than the cockpit of a de Havilland Vampire fighter plane. But for the Royal Air Force pilot who has just taken off from West Germany, this single-seat jet is the only way to make it back to England for Christmas morning. His flight plan is simple; the fuel tank is full. In sixty-six minutes, he will be back in Blighty. But then the plane begins to fail. First the compass goes haywire, then the radio dies. Lost and alone above the English coast, the pilot is searching for a landing strip when the fog closes in, signaling certain death. He has given up hope when a second shadow appears—a Mosquito fighter-bomber of World War II vintage. The plane is a “shepherd,” guiding the Vampire to a safe landing, and its appearance is a gift from fate, a miracle out of time—but for one lonely pilot, the mystery has just begun. A classic bestseller, beloved by aviation fans (including actor John Travolta, who calls it “one of my favorites because it personalizes the two planes”) and general readers alike, _The Shepherd_ is a gripping, heartwarming tale for a cold winter’s night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Third Gate: A Novel (Jeremy Logan Series Book 3) *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER *•* An archaeological expedition digging where it shouldn’t ... A crown so powerful it is rumored to be cursed ... And the one man who can explain it all ...*

Deep in a nearly impassable swamp south of the Egyptian border, an archaeological team is searching for the burial chamber of King Narmer, the fabled pharaoh. Narmer's crown might be buried with him: the elusive "double" crown of the two Egypts. Amid the nightmarish, disorienting tangle of mud and dead vegetation, strange things begin to happen. Could an ancient curse be responsible? Jeremy Logan, history professor and master interpreter of bizarre and inexplicable enigmas, is brought onto the project to investigate. What he finds raises fresh questions ... and immediate alarm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Samantha Moon Hellfire: Including Books 15-17 in the Vampire for Hire Series (The Samantha Moon Series Book 5) *




  








*Books 15, 16, and 17 in the international #1 bestselling "Vampire for Hire" series, including:

VAMPIRE SIRE (#15)*

In VAMPIRE SIRE, private investigator Samantha Moon has the sword of all swords in her pocket―and she’s going to need it...

A crack private eye for her client cases, Sam’s been tormented by her own cold-case mystery―the elusive identity of her attacker.

When Sam receives a shocking letter and an unexpected windfall, she teams up with Allison, her witch BFF, to check out a spooky estate. What she discovers there sends her hurtling down a path toward the unmasking of her vampire sire―he who turned her, twelve years ago.

But the facts of a cold case are not always black or white. In shades of gray that astound her, Sam peels back the layers of her past, a past that goes back further than she ever imagined.

On Sam’s journey to the deepest levels of self, something wicked lies in wait to threaten the future. As evil manifests into flesh and rises up, she’ll have to keep her friends close and her sword…closer.

Will Sam’s quest for the truth descend into a ferocious battle with the world’s most deadly creature?

VAMPIRE SIRE, Red Rider, Part 1, is the first book of an epic two-part paranormal mystery adventure set within the Vampire for Hire series.

*MOON MASTER (#16)*

To save a child, Samantha Moon would go to the end of the Earth—even past it to alternate dimensions.

At long last, she’s learned the truth behind her vampire sire and why he turned her. But with that comes a revelation about an ancient evil that preys on innocent young witches. Turns out, Sam has a unique connection to the fiend, but it might not be enough to help her find the monster. Of course, it’s not like she doesn’t have all the time in the world...

That changes when the Red Rider abducts a ten-year-old girl, intending to devour her unusually strong magic. Sam cannot bear the thought of such a young child experiencing a death so gruesome. Her need to destroy a monster who could do such things to the innocent does something she never imagined possible... for once, she and Elizabeth will work together.

To make matters worse, the witch-hunter isn’t even on Earth. With precious little time remaining, Sam must track down a killer into worlds that stretch the imagination... worlds beyond belief and dreams.

A little girl’s life depends on it.

MOON MASTER, Red Rider, Part 2, is the second book of an epic two-part paranormal mystery adventure set within the Vampire for Hire series.

*DEAD MOON (#17)*

Samantha Moon once considered being turned into a vampire as the single greatest upheaval of her life—but she'd been wrong.

Still reeling from the aftereffects of her hunt across the higher dimensions, she hopes for a little calm before the storm to sort out exactly what she's become, and what meaning the events of the sixth dimension have for the world at large.

The dark masters had been dangerous enough when contained, but now...

A zombie in a television show her kids love speaks to her straight out of the screen. Sam initially dismisses it as a trick of the mind, but when she runs into the same woman a few days later, it's quite obvious that the dark masters aren't sitting on their laurels.

Or are they...

Her new friend turns out to be a supernatural the world has never seen before, not for real—a zombie, or at least something similar. The young woman isn't rotting or mindless, but no self-respecting dark master would want such a shell.

Fearing this poor woman is the spearhead of the apocalypse, Sam rushes to find the source of the infection before humanity is doomed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Be Cool: A Novel *




  








_Get Shorty’s_ Chili Palmer is back in _Be Cool_, a classic novel of suspense from _New York Times _bestselling author Elmore Leonard. But this time it’s no more Mr. Nice Guy.

After a smash hit and a flop_,_ B-movie-producer Chili Palmer is looking for another score. Lunching with a record company executive, Chili's exploring a hot new idea—until the exec, a former "associate" from Chili's Brooklyn days, gets whacked.

Segue from real life to reel life. Chili's found his plot. It's a slam-bang opener: the rubout of a record company mogul. Cut to an ambitious wannabe singer named Linda Moon. She has attitude and a band. She's perfect. Zoom in to reality. Linda's manager thinks Chili's poaching and he's out to get even, with the help of his switch-hitting Samoan bodyguard.

But somebody else beat them to the punch, as Chili discovers when he gets home and finds a corpse at his desk. Somebody made a mistake...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Old Enemy: A Novel (Paul Samson) *




  








*The ex-MI6 agent is on the run as he uncovers a deadly conspiracy reaching back to the days of Cold War espionage in this acclaimed thriller series.*

Former MI6 agent Paul Samson is shadowing a young woman around London for a private security company. Though the brilliant Zoe Freemantle is intriguing, the work is a bit dull—until Samson is almost killed by a thuggish assassin. When other people connected to Paul come under attack, including legendary spy Robert Harland and billionaire Denis Hisami, Paul escapes to Estonia to make sense of the mysterious threat.

Paul knows there’s a target on his back. The only question is whose finger is on the trigger. Together with Denis’s wife Anastasia, Paul picks up the trail of a former Stasi agent whose network of assets go deep into the US and UK governments. Now, Paul and Anastasia must expose the spymaster before any more people are killed or agencies compromised.

An astonishing and timely thriller examining the penetration of Russian assets into all levels of western life, _The Old Enemy_ is a complex, breathtaking race against time from “one of our most accomplished thriller writers” (_Financial Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The World According to Physics*




  








*Quantum physicist, New York Times bestselling author, and BBC host Jim Al-Khalili offers a fascinating and illuminating look at what physics reveals about the world*

Shining a light on the most profound insights revealed by modern physics, Jim Al-Khalili invites us all to understand what this crucially important science tells us about the universe and the nature of reality itself.

Al-Khalili begins by introducing the fundamental concepts of space, time, energy, and matter, and then describes the three pillars of modern physics—quantum theory, relativity, and thermodynamics—showing how all three must come together if we are ever to have a full understanding of reality. Using wonderful examples and thought-provoking analogies, Al-Khalili illuminates the physics of the extreme cosmic and quantum scales, the speculative frontiers of the field, and the physics that underpins our everyday experiences and technologies, bringing the reader up to speed with the biggest ideas in physics in just a few sittings. Physics is revealed as an intrepid human quest for ever more foundational principles that accurately explain the natural world we see around us, an undertaking guided by core values such as honesty and doubt. The knowledge discovered by physics both empowers and humbles us, and still, physics continues to delve valiantly into the unknown.

Making even the most enigmatic scientific ideas accessible and captivating, this deeply insightful book illuminates why physics matters to everyone and calls one and all to share in the profound adventure of seeking truth in the world around us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Code Book: The Science of Secrecy from Ancient Egypt to Quantum Cryptography*




  








In his first book since the bestselling *Fermat's Enigma*, Simon Singh offers the first sweeping history of encryption, tracing its evolution and revealing the dramatic effects codes have had on wars, nations, and individual lives. From Mary, Queen of Scots, trapped by her own code, to the Navajo Code Talkers who helped the Allies win World War II, to the incredible (and incredibly simple) logisitical breakthrough that made Internet commerce secure, *The Code Book* tells the story of the most powerful intellectual weapon ever known: secrecy.

Throughout the text are clear technical and mathematical explanations, and portraits of the remarkable personalities who wrote and broke the world's most difficult codes. Accessible, compelling, and remarkably far-reaching, this book will forever alter your view of history and what drives it. It will also make you wonder how private that e-mail you just sent really is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Lexington and Concord: The Battle Heard Round the World *




  








*"A wonderful addition to the literature on the American Revolution, full of enlightening facts and figures." —Kirkus Reviews, starred review*


George C. Daughan’s magnificently detailed account of the battle of Lexington and Concord challenges the prevailing narrative of the American War of Independence. It was, Daughan argues, based as much on economic concerns as political ones. When Massachusetts militiamen turned out in overwhelming numbers to fight the British, they believed they were fighting for their farms and livelihoods, as well as for liberty. In the eyes of many American colonists, Britain’s repressive measures were not simply an effort to reestablish political control of the colonies, but also a means to reduce the prosperous colonists to the serfdom Benjamin Franklin witnessed on his tour of Ireland and Scotland. Authoritative and thoroughly researched, _Lexington and Concord_ is a “worthy resource for history buffs seeking a closer look at what drove the start of the American Revolution” (_Booklist_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Crazy Horse: The Lakota Warrior's Life & Legacy *




  








*“A family account of the life of Tashunke Witko, their great Sioux relative . . . For the first time, the Clown family members tell their oral history.”—True West*

The Edward Clown family, nearest living relatives to the Lakota war leader, presents the family tales and memories told to them about their famous grandfather. In many ways the oral history differs from what has become the standard and widely accepted biography of Crazy Horse. The family clarifies the inaccuracies and shares their story about the past, including what it means to them to be Lakota, the family genealogy, the life of Crazy Horse and his motivations, his death, and why they chose to keep quiet with their knowledge for so long before finally deciding to tell the truth as they know it.

This book is a compelling addition to the body of works about Crazy Horse and the complicated and often conflicting events of that time period in American History.

“For the first time the first-hand account of Crazy Horse is told . . . The stories were faithfully passed down through the generations . . . It includes Crazy Horse’s account of the last moments of Custer and the near-killing of Maj. Marcus Reno by Crazy Horse’s father.”—_Capital Journal_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*All Quiet on the Western Front: A Novel *




  








*Considered by many the greatest war novel of all time, All Quiet on the Western Front is Erich Maria Remarque’s masterpiece of the German experience during World War I.*

_I am young, I am twenty years old; yet I know nothing of life but despair, death, fear, and fatuous superficiality cast over an abyss of sorrow. . . ._

This is the testament of Paul Bäumer, who enlists with his classmates in the German army during World War I. They become soldiers with youthful enthusiasm. But the world of duty, culture, and progress they had been taught breaks in pieces under the first bombardment in the trenches.

Through years of vivid horror, Paul holds fast to a single vow: to fight against the principle of hate that meaninglessly pits young men of the same generation but different uniforms against one another . . . if only he can come out of the war alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sink the Haguro!: Last Destroyer Action of the Second World War (Warship Battles of World War Two)*




  








*An engrossing history of the last major naval battle in World War Two’s Pacific War.*

Perfect for fans of Max Hastings, Walter Lord and James D. Hornfischer.

In the late hours of 15th May 1945, the radar operator aboard the destroyer _Venus_ identified a spot of light on his screen. Captain Power was in no doubt that this was the heavy cruiser, _Haguro_, that they had been searching for, but how could he stop this formidable enemy ship as it steamed hard for Singapore? A trap of torpedo and naval artillery was set by the 26th Destroyer Flotilla, there was no escape for the _Haguro_.

Drawing upon ships action narratives, message files, diaries, photographs and the memories of the officers and men of the Destroyer crews, the aircrews of Avenger, Liberators and Catalinas, from submarine captains, and from one of the _Haguro_’s own officers has allowed the author to provide thorough insight into the last major open sea battle of the Second World War.

John Winton uncovers what it was like for these men in the weeks and months prior to that fateful night, how the Royal Navy had been searching for Japanese ships in the Far East and why vital inceptions from ULTRA and the code-breaking specialists was so essential to helping the Allied navy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Alamein (Major Battles of World War Two) *




  








Quite the best detailed story of that great battle I have ever read … a superb book’ Field Marshal Montgomery

*The perfect book for those who enjoy the work of James Holland, Ian W. Toll and Anthony Beevor.*

The Second Battle of El Alamein was a crucial turning point in the Second World War.

In the words of Winston Churchill: ‘It may almost be said: “Before Alamein we never had a victory. After Alamein, we never had a defeat”.’

*How had Bernard Montgomery and the Eighth Army been able to turn back the might of Rommel’s Axis forces?*

_Alamein_ uncovers the actions of Allied and Axis forces before and during the ferocious battle in vivid detail. It explains who the commanders were, what forces they had, how they were arranged and what strategies were used by both sides to try to defeat their enemies.

C. E. Lucas Phillips fought in the battle as a commander of one of Montgomery’s regiments. Yet, his account is not simply that of an eyewitness, instead, using a variety of personal and official sources, he provides a thorough overview of the conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Silent Attack: The Fallschirmjäger Capture of the Bridges of Veldwezelt, Vroenhoven & Hanne 1940 *




  








*“An enthralling account of how German Special Forces fought to take and hold the key river crossings to allow the main German Army to swarm into France.”—Firetrench*

Much has been written about the capture of Fort Eben-Emael in Belgium by German paratroopers, on May 10, 1940. This operation marked the first use of gliders and shaped charges—and proved it possible to drop paratroopers behind enemy lines. Training, secrecy, accuracy and speed linked to the element of surprise made these men lethal, causing chaos among Belgian soldiers.

However, it should be stressed that these paratroopers were part of a larger group: The Sturmablteilung Koch (Koch Assault Group), the elite of the Luftwaffe in 1940, whose mission was not only to take Eben-Emael, but also the three bridges over the Alberto Canal near Veldwezelt, Vroenhoven, and Kanne. The success of the attack on Belgium and France would depend on the rapid conquest of those bridges.

The aim of this book is to show how the assault on the Albert Canal bridges was planned and carried out, based on documents, records and evidence, and also through many photos never published until now. Every detail—from the creation of the Koch Assault Group to the final attack—has been impeccably researched, as well as verified through testimonies of Belgian and German soldiers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Battle for Norway, 1940–1942 (Despatches from the Front) *




  







Despatches in this volume include that on the first and second battles of Narvik in 1940; the despatch on operations in central Norway 1940, by Lieutenant General H.R.S. Massy, Commander-in-Chief, North West Expeditionary Force; Despatch on operations in Northern Norway between April and June 1940; the despatch on carrier-borne aircraft attacks on Kirkenes (Norway) and Petsamo (Finland) in 1941, by Admiral Sir John C. Tovey; the despatch on the raid on military and economic objectives in the Lofoten Islands (Norway) in March 1941, by Admiral Sir John C. Tovey, Commander-in-Chief, Home Fleet; and the despatch on the raid on military and economic objectives in the vicinity of Vaagso Island (Norway) in December 1941, by Admiral Sir John C. Tovey.This unique collection of original documents will prove to be an invaluable resource for historians, students and all those interested in what was one of the most significant periods in British military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Capital Ships at War, 1939–1945 (Despatches from the Front)*




  








Dispatches in this volume include those relating to the sinking of the German battleship Graf Spee in the Battle of the River Plate in 1939, the loss of the battleships HMS Prince of Wales and HMS Repulse in the Far East, the sinking of the German battle cruiser Scharnhorst in 1943, the attack on Tirpitz by midget submarines, the contribution by British Pacific Fleet to the assault on Okinawa in 1945 (which included four Royal Navy battleships), and the sinking of Bismarck in 1941.This unique collection of original documents will prove to be an invaluable resource for historians, students and all those interested in what was one of the most significant periods in British military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Liberating Europe: D-Day to Victory in Europe, 1944–1945 (Despatches from the Front) *




  







Despatches in this volume include the Despatch on air operations by the Allied Expeditionary Air Force in North West Europe between November 1943 and September 1944, the despatch on the assault phase of the Normandy landings June 1944, despatch on operations of Coastal Command, Royal Air Force in Operation Overlord the invasion of Europe 1944, the despatch on operations in North West Europe between 6 June 1944 and 5 May 1945, by Field Marshal the Viscount Montgomery of Alamein, Commander 21st Army Group, the despatch on the final stages of the naval war in North West Europe, and, as an addition, the despatch on the Dieppe Raid in 1942.This unique collection of original documents will prove to be an invaluable resource for historians, students and all those interested in what was one of the most significant periods in British military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Kremlin Wives: The Secret Lives of the Women Behind the Kremlin Walls—From Lenin to Gorbachev*




  








For over seventy years the Kremlin was the bastion of the all-powerful Soviet rulers. A great deal is known about the men who held millions of fates in their iron grip, yet little is known about the women—the wives and mistresses—who shared their lives. They took part in the Revolution and its aftermath, bore children, and suffered abuse; some were arrested and sent to Siberia, driven to suicide, or even murdered. In 1991 the KGB granted the author access to its secret files, which, together with the author’s own research and interviews, provided the material for this book. Here for the first time the stark and sometimes scandalous truth about these women is revealed.

Lenin’s wife worked passionately for the Revolution alongside her husband, from the time of Lenin’s exile until her death. His mistress was also a close friend of his wife. Stalin married Nadezhda Alliluyeva when she was only sixteen. Earlier, he had had a relationship with Nadezhda’s mother, and there is strong evidence that his wife may also have been his daughter. When she was found dead in a pool of blood, the official verdict was suicide, but many believe she was murdered. Secret Police Chief Lavrenti Beria, known as “The Butcher,” roamed the streets in Moscow in a curtain-drawn limousine, stalking young girls who would later be abducted by his agents. One was forced to marry Beria—his wife Nina Teimurazovna.

Among the many other Kremlin “wives” portrayed here are: Alexandra Kollontai, feminist and supporter of “free love”; Larissa Reisner, Boris Pasternak’s muse; Olga Kameneva, Trotsky’s sister; Nina Khrushchev; Victoria Brezhnev; Galina Brezhneva; Tatyana Fillipovna Andropov, and Raisa Gorbachev—supposedly the only Soviet ruler’s wife to have married for love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Korean War—Chinese Invasion: People's Liberation Army Crosses the Yalu, October 1950–March 1951 (Cold War, 1945–1991) *




  







In his first four volumes on the Korean War, the author traces the war’s progress from the North Korean invasion of June 1950, the desperate American defense of the Pusan Perimeter, General Douglas MacArthur’s daring and highly successful amphibious offensive at Inch’on, and his subsequent advance across the 38th Parallel to the Yalu River on the Chinese Manchurian border Communist Chinese forces, that have been secretly infiltrating North Korean territory by slipping across the Yalu from mid-October 1950, ambush a South Korean regiment in the mountains of central North Korea. This is the first of several Chinese victories over unsuspecting and overstretched South Korean and American units in the winter of 1950/1. On 27 November 1950, Chinese leader Mao Zedong, ostensibly fearful of the consequences of hostile American forces on his country’s border along the Yalu River, orders 250,000 troops into Korea, with express orders to annihilate the UN forces. In the western half of the theater, US General Walton H. Walker’s Eighth Army front along the Ch’ongch’on axis is breached, while to the east, the US X Corps suffers a series of crushing defeats, including at the Chosin Reservoir, precipitating a massive evacuation from the North Korean port of Hungnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fortune Favours the Brave: The Battles of the Hook Korea, 1952–53*




  







All too little remembered today, the Korean War was bitterly fought out under atrocious conditions of weather and terrain. Greatly outnumbered by their Communist Chinese and North Korean enemy, the United Nations forces fought with extraordinary resolve and gallantry. The Hook, the name given to a prominent ridge on the Peninsula, saw more blood spilt than any other feature in this prolonged and grisly war. Not surprisingly it became known as 'the bloody Hood'.The two costliest battles are described in detail in Fortune Favours The Brave, a classic account of the war. Both involved British infantry battalions of 29 Commonwealth Brigade. In November 1952, The Black Watch saw off a major Chinese attack against all odds. In May 1953 it was the turn of 1st Battalion, The Duke of Wellington's Regiment to face what must have seemed an overwhelming onslaught. Along a 1,000 yard front the greatest concentration of artillery fire since the Great War was brought to bear on Chinese human-wave attacks.In the morning the Dukes still held the ground despite heavy casualties. This feat of arms, achieved by battalion made up mainly of young National Servicemen from yorkshire, ranks among the finest in the long and glorious history of the British Army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/11/22.

Currently $2.

*The Finish: The Killing of Osama bin Laden *




  








*New York Times bestseller: The true behind-the-scenes story of the manhunt for the 9/11 mastermind is “a page-turner” (Minneapolis Star-Tribune).*

From the author of _Black Hawk Down_ and _Hue 1968_, this is a gripping account of the hunt for Osama bin Laden. With access to key sources, Mark Bowden takes us inside the rooms where decisions were made and on the ground where the action unfolded.

After masterminding the attacks of September 11, 2001, Osama bin Laden managed to vanish. Over the next ten years, as Bowden shows, America found that its war with al Qaeda—a scattered group of individuals who were almost impossible to track—demanded an innovative approach. Step by step, Bowden describes the development of a new tactical strategy to fight this war—the fusion of intel from various agencies and on-the-ground special ops.

After thousands of special forces missions in Iraq and Afghanistan, the right weapon to go after bin Laden had finally evolved. By spring 2011, intelligence pointed to a compound in Abbottabad; it was estimated that there was a 50/50 chance that Osama was there. Bowden shows how three strategies were mooted: a drone strike, a precision bombing, or an assault by Navy SEALs. In the end, the president had to make the final decision. It was time for the finish.

“In-depth interviews with Obama and other insiders reveal a White House on edge, facing top-secret options, white-knuckle decisions, and unforeseen obstacles . . . Bowden weaves together accounts from Obama and top decision-makers for the full story behind the daring operation.” —_Vanity Fair_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/12/22.

*Always verify prices before clicking Buy. Prices can change at any time.*

Currently $1.

*Bad Luck Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 1 *




  








*Charlie had all the luck. Unfortunately, it wasn’t the good kind.*

It was looking like Lady Luck had quite a grudge against him. In fact, at this point merely crashing the multi-billion-dollar spacecraft would have felt like winning the lottery compared to his current dilemma. If only he were so lucky.

Things had started off all right––that is, until a freak wormhole unexpectedly swallowed his ship, leaving him stranded on an unknown planet far, far from home. With the crew’s lives at stake, Charlie had no choice but to stop his whining, put on his big boy pants, and step up to save them all, and much to his surprise, it actually looked like he might succeed. Of course, that was when things _really_ went sideways in ways that made merely crashing on an uncharted planet seem like a walk in the park.

Suddenly faced with alien space pirates, talking dragons, and something that seemed very much like magic, Charlie found himself adrift, feeling like a space age Robinson Crusoe––only his man Friday was a blue-skinned alien, and this wasn't just a desert island. It was a whole new galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Magic Man Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 4 *




  







*Like poop on your shoe, bad luck had a knack for sticking Charlie wherever he went. And it sure did stink.*

Wormholes to a distant galaxy? Done it. Alien slavery? Yup. Forced gladiatorial combat? That too. Space pirate and eventual rebel leader? Check. Rising to the pinnacle of power as Dragon King? Uh-huh.

Charlie, it seemed, had seen and survived it all, and at long last it looked like he’d finally earned himself a little peace and quiet. That is until a whole new threat reared its ugly head. Now, not only were those he held dear at risk, but the entire planet, and possibly even the whole damn solar system.

Yet again, Charlie was in the right place at the wrong time, finding himself forced to evolve into something new. Something more. But this time, on this tech-driven world, the space engineer from the past thought _he_ might finally have the advantage.

But then again…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Exodus Ark *




  








Kent-9464 was made for war.

But now, forsaken by those who created him, he has been relegated to head of security for a colony ship called Exodus Ark. It’s a one way trip to a new planet far away from everything he's ever known, and the trip is said to take hundreds of years.

The colony world is another Earth, a new beginning for mankind... and completely uninhabited.

But when Kent is prematurely woken up from his stasis pod and told by the ship’s AI that they are under attack by an unknown alien threat, he must recall his years of training and once again become the man he used to be.

The battle for mankind's future is upon us... and it rests in the hands of one forgotten soldier.

From USA Today bestselling author J.N. Chaney comes a brand new military science fiction epic with a hardened soldier, artificial intelligence, monstrous aliens, and nonstop action. Exodus Ark is sure to satisfy fans of Mass Effect, Halo, Renegade Star, and Starship Troopers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deep Space Boogie Bundle: Warp Riders Books 1 & 2 *




  








*When it hits the fan, you call in the best. Unfortunately for planet Earth, the best were busy.*

Humanity had won the Great War, joining forces with a band of alien rebels to overcome their mutual enemy, a vicious race who had very nearly driven them to extinction. When the dust finally settled, humanity had survived, but only just. Teams of explorers were rapidly deployed to the distant reaches of the galaxy, hopeful they might discover peaceful new alien worlds to join their alliance.

But not all aliens were friendly. A fact made quite clear when a strange attack ship warped from the depths of space and assaulted them with no provocation. It seemed Earth had a new enemy to deal with, but they had no idea who these aggressors were or where they came from. With limited options, a rag-tag team was hastily formed to track them down. It wasn't perfect by any means, but it was their best hope. Or so they thought.

Murphy paid a visit, and a warp accident unexpectedly hurled them off course to distant reaches of the galaxy. The crew found themselves not only off the track of their enemies but utterly lost. But out in the darkest depths of space, it was looking like they were not alone.

*A Bundle of Books 1 & 2 of the Warp Riders series*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deep Space Boogie: Warp Riders 1*




  








*When it hits the fan you call in the best. Unfortunately for planet Earth, the best were busy.*

Mankind had won the Great War, defeating a terrible enemy after surviving an alien apocalypse that had nearly wiped out all of humanity. When the dust had finally settled, a new coalition of humans and the alien rebels who had fought beside them was formed, and with it, the rebuilding began.

But when a strange attack craft warped in from the depths of space and attacked one of the survey teams without provocation. It seemed Earth and its new allies had a brand new enemy on their hands. One they knew nothing about. On high-alert and in dire need of intel, a rag-tag team was quickly formed to race out into the void to track them down.

Unfortunately, things did not go according to plan.

An unstable warp sent them tumbling off course, spitting them out in the distant reaches of the galaxy. They were lost, andthey were without backup. But out in the depths of space, it seemed they were not alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Belly of the Beast: Warp Riders 2*




  








*What happens when you learn you’re not the biggest, baddest thing in the galaxy? Sadira and her team were about to find out the hard way.*

Tracking their dangerous prey across distant solar systems was tricky, latching onto traces of the hostile ship’s fading warp energy as it lead them on a wild goose chase. But this time when they exited warp something was different. Something was out there. Big. Waiting. And it was the likes of which none of the crew had ever imagined. 

Racing the clock in a desperate fight for survival, Sadira and her team found themselves pushed to the limit and beyond. But there was simply no other choice. They would succeed, or their mission would fail. And failure meant a fate worse than mere death.

*Look for the Deep Space Boogie Bundle containing Warp Riders Books 1 & 2*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Girl in Time *




  








*The past is another country. A dangerous one.*

*On the eve of a huge, breakout success, a poor but brilliant young game developer is pulled out of her world, and time itself, by a cowboy desperately searching for the daughter he lost two hundred years ago.*

Cady McCall is ready to be rich and famous. She’s sacrificed everything, putting her work ahead of family and friends. Now with mad success and huge wealth so close she can taste it, her life is blown apart by Deputy Marshal John 'Titanic' Smith, the man who rescues her from two muggers, only to carry her off into history. Lost on the seas of time, Smith is desperate to get home to his family in 1876, and now Cady is lost along with him, facing danger and finding love in Victorian London, Ancient Rome and in the near-future America of President for Life Donald Trump.Praise from S.M. Stirling.

"John Birmingham has done a smashing time-travel, cross-cultural adventure, mysterious strangers, dystopian Trumpist gladiator uprising alternate history sword and sandal Western bodice-ripper mystery novel and I'm panting for more. Great characters, dynamite realistic action, and Jack the Ripper among the Victorian proto-feminists. Deranged and brilliant!"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tarnsman of Gor (Gorean Saga Book 1) *




  








*The first novel in the long-running sword-and-planet series set on a Counter-Earth, where warriors rise above the chaos of bondage and brutality.*

Tarl Cabot has always believed himself to be a citizen of Earth. He has no inkling that his destiny is far greater than the small planet he has inhabited for the first twenty-odd years of his life. One frosty winter night in the New England woods, he finds himself transported to the planet of Gor, also known as Counter Earth, where everything is dramatically different from anything he has ever experienced. It emerges that Tarl is to be trained as a Tarnsman, one of the most honored positions in the rigid, caste-bound Gorean society. He is disciplined by the best teachers and warriors that Gor has to offer . . . but to what end?

Rediscover this brilliantly imagined world where men are masters and women live to serve their every desire.

*Tarnsman of Gor is the 1st book in the Gorean Saga, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Luke Skywalker Can't Read: And Other Geeky Truths *




  








*The perfect gift for anyone who embraces the joy of fandom and geeking out, this collection of essays celebrates the fans of Star Wars, Star Trek, Doctor Who, Sherlock Holmes, Lord of the Rings, and much more.*

Pop Culture and sci-fi guru Ryan Britt has never met a monster, alien, wizard, or superhero that didn’t need further analysis.

Essayist Ryan Britt got a sex education from dirty pictures of dinosaurs, made out with Jar-Jar Binks at midnight, and figured out how to kick depression with a _Doctor Who_ Netflix-binge. Alternating between personal anecdote, hilarious insight, and smart analysis, _Luke Skywalker Can’t Read_ contends that _Barbarella_ is good for you, that monster movies are just romantic comedies with commitment issues, that Dracula and Sherlock Holmes are total hipsters, and, most shockingly, shows how virtually everyone in the _Star Wars _universe is functionally illiterate.

Romp through time and space, from the circus sideshows of 100 years ago to the Comic Cons of today, from darkest corners of the Galaxy to the comfort of your couch. For anyone who pretended their flashlight was a lightsaber, stood in line for a movie at midnight, or dreamed they were abducted by aliens, _Luke Skywalker Can't Read_ is full of answers to questions you haven't thought to ask, and perfect for readers of Chuck Klosterman, Rob Sheffield, and Ernest Cline.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*10 Things You Might Not Know About Nearly Everything: A Collection of Fascinating Historical, Scientific and Cultural Trivia about People, Places and Things *




  








*A compendium of outrageous, hilarious or just plain shocking trivia about everything from history and politics to arts, religion, technology and much more.*

For years, the _Chicago Tribune_’s “10 Things You Might Not Know” column has been informing and entertaining readers on a diverse range of subjects. This volume collects the best of these columns, offering readers obscure, fascinating facts on universal topics that will appeal to everyone from sports fans to history buffs, foodies, and more.

Expertly researched and thoroughly entertaining, _10 Things You Might Not Know About Nearly Everything_ contains a plethora of surprising trivia on numerous topics, with an especially close look into Chicago-area history and facts. For example, in Zion, Illinois it was once illegal to spit, eat oysters, wear tan-colored shoes, or whistle on Sundays.

_10 Things You Might Not Know About Nearly Everything_ will leave readers brighter, wittier, and curious to learn more about myriad subjects and stories they will never forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Life Without Water *




  








Oh my goodness. This book had me sucked in from the beginning. A well written, heartbreaking book about forgiveness, and finding peace amidst a tragedy that no parent should face. Get the tissues ready!!! This was a great book. I need a day to recover. ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐Stefani Reads

‘OMG… This book has me feeling every kind of emotion... Have a box of tissues ready…Truly beautiful. Netgalley Reviewer, ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

‘It was so compelling… An extremely emotional rollercoaster of a read. I’m sure I felt my heart literally break.’ , Netgalley Reviewer ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*A truly emotional story about love, loss and forgiveness.*

Carol Denman divorced her husband over twenty years ago and has never looked back. But on the day before their daughter's thirtieth birthday, John barges back into Carol's life with a request that threatens the fragile stability she has built.

John Bowman is sick. Very sick. While he still can, he has some amends to make and some promises to fulfill. But to do that, he not only needs his ex-wife's agreement...he needs _her_.

With the past hovering between them like a ghost, Carol and John embark on a decades-overdue road trip. Together they plunge back into a life without water...but which may ultimately set them free.

*A Life Without Water can be read as a standalone, but is part of an overarching three book A Life Without Water Series. It is women's fiction that pulls at your heartstrings from your new favorite author Marci Bolden. If you are seeking a* *well written, heartbreaking book about forgiveness, and finding peace amidst a tragedy . . . this book is for you! *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In the Dream House: A Memoir *




  








*A revolutionary memoir about domestic abuse by the award-winning author of Her Body and Other Parties
*
_In the Dream House_ is Carmen Maria Machado’s engrossing and wildly innovative account of a relationship gone bad, and a bold dissection of the mechanisms and cultural representations of psychological abuse. Tracing the full arc of a harrowing relationship with a charismatic but volatile woman, Machado struggles to make sense of how what happened to her shaped the person she was becoming.

And it’s that struggle that gives the book its original structure: each chapter is driven by its own narrative trope—the haunted house, erotica, the bildungsroman—through which Machado holds the events up to the light and examines them from different angles. She looks back at her religious adolescence, unpacks the stereotype of lesbian relationships as safe and utopian, and widens the view with essayistic explorations of the history and reality of abuse in queer relationships.

Machado’s dire narrative is leavened with her characteristic wit, playfulness, and openness to inquiry. She casts a critical eye over legal proceedings, fairy tales, _Star Trek_, and Disney villains, as well as iconic works of film and fiction. The result is a wrenching, riveting book that explodes our ideas about what a memoir can do and be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Centennial: A Novel *




  








Written to commemorate the Bicentennial in 1976, James A. Michener’s magnificent saga of the West is an enthralling celebration of the frontier. Brimming with the glory of America’s past, the story of Colorado—the Centennial State—is manifested through its people: Lame Beaver, the Arapaho chieftain and warrior, and his Comanche and Pawnee enemies; Levi Zendt, fleeing with his child bride from the Amish country; the cowboy, Jim Lloyd, who falls in love with a wealthy and cultured Englishwoman, Charlotte Seccombe. In _Centennial,_ trappers, traders, homesteaders, gold seekers, ranchers, and hunters are brought together in the dramatic conflicts that shape the destiny of the legendary West—and the entire country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*West with the Night *




  








*The classic memoir of Africa, aviation, and adventure—the inspiration for Paula McLain’s Circling the Sun and “a bloody wonderful book” (Ernest Hemingway).*

Beryl Markham’s life story is a true epic. Not only did she set records and break barriers as a pilot, she shattered societal expectations, threw herself into torrid love affairs, survived desperate crash landings—and chronicled everything. A contemporary of Karen Blixen (better known as Isak Dinesen, the author of _Out of Africa_), Markham left an enduring memoir that soars with astounding candor and shimmering insights.

A rebel from a young age, the British-born Markham was raised in Kenya’s unforgiving farmlands. She trained as a bush pilot at a time when most Africans had never seen a plane. In 1936, she accepted the ultimate challenge: to fly solo across the Atlantic Ocean from east to west, a feat that fellow female aviator Amelia Earhart had completed in reverse just a few years before. Markham’s successes and her failures—and her deep, lifelong love of the “soul of Africa”—are all told here with wrenching honesty and agile wit.

Hailed as “one of the greatest adventure books of all time” by _Newsweek_ and “the sort of book that makes you think human beings can do anything” by the_ New York Times, West with the Night_ remains a powerful testament to one of the iconic lives of the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Antiracist: How to Start the Conversation about Race and Take Action *




  








*What would happen if people started moving beyond the conversation and took action to combat racism?*

We are in an era where many Americans express the sentiment, “I thought we were past that,” when a public demonstration of racism comes across their radar. Long before violence committed by police was routinely displayed on jumbotrons publicizing viral executions, the Black community has continually tasted the blood from having police boots in their mouths, ribs, and necks. The widespread circulation of racial injustices is the barefaced truth hunting us down, forcing us to confront the harsh reality—we haven’t made nearly as much racial progress as we thought.

_The Antiracist: How to Start the Conversation about Race and Take Action_, will compel readers to focus on the degree in which they have previously, or are currently contributing to the racial inequalities in this country (knowingly or unknowingly), and ways they can become stronger in their activism. 

_The Antiracist_ is an explosive indictment on injustice, highlighted by Kondwani Fidel, a rising young literary talent, who offers a glimpse into not only the survival required of one born in a city like Baltimore, but how we can move forward to tackle violent murders, police brutality, and poverty.

Throughout it all, he pursued his Master of Fine Arts in Creative Writing & Publishing Arts from the University of Baltimore, while being deeply immersed in his community—helping combat racism in schools by getting students to understand the importance of literacy and critical thinking. With his gift for storytelling, he measures the pulse of injustice, which is the heartbeat of this country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sinner, Saint or Serpent *




  








*The citizens of New Orleans have a right to know what happens in their city. Especially when there’s a murderer in their midst.*

Investigative reporter ‘Justice’ Harper stumbles into a fresh murder scene of a hated businessman. Justice’s mere presence at the scene soon adds him to the list of suspects, along with three other local citizens who each have a unique motive.

Blaze Barbeau, a wealthy woman, married to a local business man and rumoured to be having an affair with the victim. Lucinda Boyd, a generous widow, heavily involved in charity events, whose business was recently conned out of her control by the victim obtaining majority shares by dubious means. And Belladonna Dede, a Voodoo Queen whose wares were found at the crime scene.

Justice is determined to find out the truth regarding the demise of this wealthy man which leads him into some uncertain situations. He must be getting close when the threats start arriving. He will not stop. He’s close. Who committed this crime? The Sinner? The Saint? Or the Serpent?

Fast paced with plot twists bursting from every page, _Sinner, Saint or Serpent_ will keep you on the edge of your seat until the shocking end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Deadly Nightshade: Henry Gamadge #2 *




  








*An amateur sleuth aids a Maine town plagued by poison in this mystery by Agatha Christie’s favorite American author.*

With talk of war all over the radio waves, antiquarian book dealer Henry Gamadge is back in Maine, this time by invitation of his friend Detective Mitchell. Mitchell has a real puzzler on his hands: three different children have been poisoned with deadly nightshade, and there is no motive that could possibly link all three poisonings, beside the fact that the children all live in the same small community. Could the nearby encampment of Gypsies be involved? And was the death of a state trooper at about the same time a mere coincidence? Gamadge sets out to separate fact from fiction and find the killer before they strike again . . .

*“An exciting novel and an excellent mystery.” —San Jose News*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murders in Volume 2 (Henry Gamadge Book 3) *




  








*From Agatha Christie’s favorite American author—an amateur detective examines the mysterious reappearance of a woman who vanished 100 years ago.*

One hundred years earlier, a beautiful guest had disappeared from the wealthy Vauregard household, along with the second volume in a set of the collected works of Byron. Improbably enough, both guest and book seem to have reappeared, with neither having aged a day. The elderly Mr. Vauregard is inclined to believe the young woman’s story of having vacationed on an astral plane. But his dubious niece calls in Henry Gamadge, gentleman-sleuth, expert in rare books, and sufficiently well-bred to avoid distressing the Vauregard sensibilities. As Gamadge soon discovers, the household includes an aging actress with ties to a spiritualist sect and a shy beauty with a shady (if crippled) fiancé. As always in this delightful series, Gamadge comes up trumps, but only after careful study of the other players’ cards.

*“Delightfully original and suavely written.” —New York Times*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder on the Iditarod Trail: An Alaskan Mystery (An Alaska Mystery Book 1) *




  








*“Adrenaline-pumping . . . [A] polished action mystery . . . [with] dazzling Arctic sights.” —Marilyn Stasio, The New York Times Book Review*

Winner of the Macavity Award and the Anthony Award

_Murder on the Iditarod Trail_ is a gripping mystery set during Alaska’s world-famous Iditarod: a grueling eleven-hundred-mile dogsled race across hazardous Arctic terrain.

It is an arduous sport, but not a deadly one. But suddenly the top Iditarod contestants are dying in bizarre ways: first a veteran musher smashes into a tree, then competitors begin turning up dead, with each murder more brutal than the last. State trooper Alex Jensen begins a homicide investigation, determined to track down the killer before more blood stains the pristine Alaskan snow. Meanwhile, Jessie Arnold, Alaska’s premier female musher, has a shot at winning for the first time. But as her position in the race improves, so do her chances of being the killer’s next target.

As the mushers thread their way through the treacherous trails, Jessie and Jensen are drawn deep into the frozen heart of the perilous wild: where nature can kill as easily as a bullet and only the Arctic night can hear your final screams.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Vintage Murder: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #5 *




  








*A police inspector finds trouble during a trip to New Zealand: “It’s time to start comparing Christie to Marsh instead of the other way around.” —New York Magazine*

Inspector Roderick Alleyn has taken a break from England and journeyed to New Zealand, and traveling along with him are the members of the Carolyn Dacres English Comedy Company. The actors' operatic intrigues offer an amusing diversion—until, unexpectedly, they turn deadly. And Alleyn learns, not for the last time, that while he may be able to leave his badge back in Blighty, he’s still a policeman, even on the other side of the world.

“Any Ngaio Marsh story is certain to be Grade A.” —_The New York Times_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hard-boiled: A Dickie Floyd Detective Novel Box Set *




  








*"Belongs on the bookshelves of every Wambaugh and Connelly fan."

"If this doesn't get your heart pumping, you need to call the paramedics."*

The box set begins with the Amazon #1 Best-selling debut novel, A GOOD BUNCH OF MEN, a character-driven crime fiction about two sheriff's homicide detectives who have their hands full with hardcore gangsters, a sexy drug dealer, and a captain who has had it with them both, while they investigate the murders of two prostitutes.

As a bonus, the short story IN THE CITY OF CROSSES, which chronologically fits between the first and the second novels in the series, is available for a free download inside this box set. The hunter becomes the hunted in this fun, fast-paced tale that begins with Floyd's phone being found at a murder scene in New Mexico. "I hope I killed the sonofabitch." Could those have been the veteran detective's famous last words?

The second novel in the series, DOOR TO A DARK ROOM, is a darker, heavier, action-packed crime drama featuring a serial killer, and a trio of mafias: Mexican, Irish, and Russian. Written from multiple points of view, and with rich, authentic dialogue and true-to-life characters reminiscent of vintage Elmore Leonard.

Just when you think it's safe to tear down the yellow tape, 2019 Public Safety Writer's Association award-winner, ECHO KILLERS will drag you back down the beaten paths of your new favorite veteran homicide detectives. Told as only a tale written by someone who has lived the life can tell, this is an action-packed, fast-paced crime drama about a team of killers who have begun terrorizing merchants in South Los Angeles. A runaway boy witnesses a crime and becomes their next target, while Dickie and Floyd home in on the suspects. Meanwhile, a team of Army investigators has been sent to L.A. in search of two AWOL soldiers, and all appear to be on a collision course in this authentic police thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Killman Creek (Stillhouse Lake Book 2) *




  








*A #1 Wall Street Journal bestseller.

Every time Gwen closed her eyes, she saw him in her nightmares. Now her eyes are open, and he’s not going away.*

Gwen Proctor won the battle to save her kids from her ex-husband, serial killer Melvin Royal, and his league of psychotic accomplices. But the war isn’t over. Not since Melvin broke out of prison. Not since she received a chilling text…

_You’re not safe anywhere now._

Her refuge at Stillhouse Lake has become a trap. Gwen leaves her children in the protective custody of a fortified, well-armed neighbor. Now, with the help of Sam Cade, brother of one of Melvin’s victims, Gwen is going hunting. She’s learned how from one of the sickest killers alive.

But what she’s up against is beyond anything she feared—a sophisticated and savage mind game calculated to destroy her. As trust beyond her small circle of friends begins to vanish, Gwen has only fury and vengeance to believe in as she closes in on her prey. And sure as the night, one of them will die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wolfhunter River (Stillhouse Lake Book 3) *




  








*An Amazon Charts, Wall Street Journal, and USA Today bestseller.

She can’t ignore a cry for help. But in this remote hunting town, it’s open season.*

Gwen Proctor escaped her serial-killer husband and saved her family. What she can’t seem to outrun is his notoriety. Or the sick internet vigilantes still seeking to avenge his crimes. For Gwen, hiding isn’t an option. Not when her only mission is to create a normal life for her kids.

But now, a threatened woman has reached out. Marlene Crockett, from the remote town of Wolfhunter, is panicked for herself and her daughter. When Gwen arrives in the small, isolated rural community, Marlene is already dead—her own daughter blamed for the murder. Except that’s not the person Marlene feared at all. And Gwen isn’t leaving until she finds out who that was.

But it may already be too late. A trap has been set. And it’s poised to snap shut on everyone Gwen loves. Her stalkers are closing in. And in a town as dark as Wolfhunter, it’s so easy for them to hide…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bitter Falls (Stillhouse Lake Book 4)*




  








*An Amazon Charts, #1 Wall Street Journal, and USA Today bestselling series.

She’s investigating a cold case no one else could—by going places no else would dare.*

In spite of a harrowing past still haunting her, Gwen Proctor is trying to move forward. Until a new assignment gives her purpose: the cold-case disappearance of a young man in Tennessee. Three years missing, no clues. Just Ruth Landry, a tortured mother in limbo. Gwen understands what it’s like to worry about your children.

Gwen’s investigation unearths new suspects…and victims. As she follows each sinister lead, the implications of the mystery grow more disturbing. Because the closer Gwen gets, the closer she is to a threat that looms back home.

In a town that’s closed its ranks against Gwen; her partner, Sam; and her kids, there’s no bolder enemy than the Belldene family—paramilitary, criminal, powerful, and vengeful. As personal vendettas collide with Gwen’s investigation, she’s prepared to fight both battles. But is she prepared for the toll it could take on everyone she loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Heartbreak Bay (Stillhouse Lake Book 5) *




  








*An Amazon Charts and #1 Wall Street Journal bestselling series.

They’re hunting a killer so silent, so invisible, that his unspeakable crimes are the only proof he exists.*

A car submerged in a remote pond. The bodies of two girls strapped into their seats. The mystery of their mother, vanished without a trace, leads Gwen Proctor and Kezia Claremont into dangerous territory.

On the surface, Gwen’s life is good—two children approaching adulthood, a committed partner, and a harrowing past dead and gone. But that past is attracting the attention of someone invisible…and unstoppable. Trouble’s just beginning. So is the body count in this backwoods Tennessee town.

As threats mount and Gwen’s hunted by an enemy who pulls all the strings, Kezia has her back. But working to solve these vicious and unreasonable crimes will expose them both to a killer they can’t for the life of them see coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The House of Gucci: A True Story of Murder, Madness, Glamour, and Greed *




  








*NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE from director Ridley Scott, starring Lady Gaga and Adam Driver

The sensational true story of murder, madness, glamour, and greed that shook the Gucci dynasty, now fully updated with a new afterword*

On the morning of March 27, 1995, four quick shots cracked through Milan’s elegant streets. Maurizio Gucci, heir to the fabulous fashion dynasty, had been ambushed, slain on the steps to his office by an unknown gunman. Two years later, Milan’s chief of police entered the sumptuous palazzo of Maurizio’s ex-wife, Patrizia Reggiani—nicknamed “the Black Widow” by the press—and arrested her for the murder.

Did Patrizia kill her ex-husband because his spending was wildly out of control? Did she do it because he was preparing to marry his mistress? Or is it possible Patrizia didn’t do it at all?

The Gucci story is one of glitz, glamour, and intrigue—a chronicle of the rise, near fall, and subsequent resurgence of a fashion dynasty. Beautifully written, impeccably researched, and widely acclaimed, _The House of Gucci _is a page-turning account of high fashion, high finance, and heartrending personal tragedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Mother's Fault: A totally addictive psychological thriller full of twists *




  








*‘OMG!!!… WHAT HAVE I JUST READ!?!?!?… Truly unputdownable… I did absolutely NOT expect that humongous bombshell at all. What an absolute twist!!! I can hand on my heart say that I cannot remember when I was so gobsmacked… If you read one book in your life, make sure it is this!!!!… An absolutely heart-racing, nail-biting, unputdownable psychological thriller with a bombshell you will not see coming!!!’ Bookworm86, *⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*She’ll do anything to save her son. But what if telling the truth means losing him for ever?*

On a crisp winter’s evening, *Beverly* is cooking for her son. Eight-year-old *Riley* is climbing a tree in the garden, and Beverly smiles as she watches him. Nothing makes her happier than her precious child having fun – she never thought they’d be happy again.

The water on the stove is boiling, and Beverly slides in a handful of spaghetti. When she glances out of the window again, Riley is not there.

She races outside, her heart thumping. Riley is nowhere to be found.

Instinctively, Beverly knows that her son has not just run away. She knows this because of her secret – the one she has kept for eight years. The one that means she has no choice but to keep neighbours at a distance, that stops her sleeping at night.

She thought she’d made the right decision, that she was protecting her son. But now he’s gone. Could this be all her fault?

She’ll do anything to save him. Yet if she tells the truth, she could lose him for ever…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Hope *




  








*A sweeping epic of Israel from its founding to the Six-Day War, from the #1 NewYork Times-bestselling author: “Full of excitement.”—Entertainment Weekly*

From the Pulitzer Prize-winning author of _The Winds of War_ and _The Caine Mutiny_, this saga spans from 1948 to 1967, the early decades of the state of Israel as it fights for its life, outmatched and surrounded by enemies—the first of the two-part epic that concludes with _The Glory_.

Zev Barak, Sam Pasternak, Don Kishote, and Benny Luria are all officers in the Israeli army, caught up in the sweep of history, fighting the desperate desert battles and meeting the larger-than-life personalities that shaped Israel’s fight for independence. The four heroes, and the women they love, weave a compelling tapestry of individual destinies through a grand recounting of one nation’s struggle against the odds.

“Much of the dialogue is witty; the descriptions of back-channel diplomacy between the United States and Israel are fascinating and convincing.”—_The New York Times Book Review_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Devil's Teardrop: A Novel Of The Last Night Of The Century *




  








*A classic thriller from New York Times bestselling author Jeffery Deaver featuring the intricate forensic detail, masterful plot twists, and harrowing breakneck pace that made A Maiden's Grave, The Bone Collector, and The Coffin Dancer national bestsellers.*

It's New Year’s Eve, December 31, 1999, and Washington, DC, is under siege. Early in the day, a grisly machine gun attack in the Dupont Circle Metro station leaves dozens dead and the city crippled with fear. A note delivered to the mayor’s office pins the massacre on the Digger, a robotlike assassin programmed to wreak havoc on the capital every four hours—until midnight. Only a ransom of $20 million delivered to the Digger’s accomplice—and mastermind—will end the death and terror. But the Digger becomes a far more sinister threat when his accomplice is killed in a freak accident while en route to the money drop. With the ransom note as the single scrap of evidence, Special Agent Margaret Lukas calls upon Parker Kincaid, a retired FBI agent and the top forensic document examiner in the country. Somehow, by midnight, they must find the Digger—before he finds them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Girl Beneath the Sea: A Thriller (Underwater Investigation Unit Book 1) *




  







*An Amazon Charts bestseller.

For a Florida police diver, danger rises to the surface in an adventurous thriller by the Wall Street Journal bestselling author of The Naturalist.*

Coming from scandalous Florida treasure hunters and drug smugglers, Sloan McPherson is forging her own path, for herself and for her daughter, out from under her family’s shadow. An auxiliary officer for Lauderdale Shores PD, she’s the go-to diver for evidence recovery. Then Sloan finds a fresh kill floating in a canal—a woman whose murky history collides with Sloan’s. Their troubling ties are making Sloan less a potential witness than a suspect. And her colleagues aren’t the only ones following every move she makes. So is the killer.

Stalked by an assassin, pitted against a ruthless cartel searching for a lost fortune, and under watch within her ranks, Sloan has only one ally: the legendary DEA agent who put Sloan’s uncle behind bars. He knows just how deep corruption runs—and the kind of danger Sloan is in. To stay alive, Sloan must stay one step ahead of her enemies—both known and unknown—and a growing conspiracy designed to pull her under.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fifth Assassin (The Culper Ring Series Book 2) *




  








From John Wilkes Booth to Lee Harvey Oswald, there have been more than two dozen assassination attempts on the President of the United States.

Four have been successful.

But now, Beecher White--the hero of the #1 _New York Times_ bestseller _The Inner Circle_--discovers a killer in Washington, D.C., who's meticulously re-creating the crimes of these four men. Historians have branded them as four lone wolves. But what if they were wrong?

Beecher is about to discover the truth: that during the course of a hundred years, all four assassins were secretly working together. What was their purpose? For whom do they really work? And why are they planning to kill the current President?

Beecher's about to find out. And most terrifyingly, he's about to come face-to-face with the fifth assassin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lethal Justice (Sisterhood Book 6)*




  








*“Readers looking for an updated Charlie’s Angels* *in ‘wild women’ mode will be most satisfied” with this thriller in the New York Times bestselling series (Publishers Weekly).*

The fun, smart, sassy women of the Sisterhood are the best friends a woman wants by her side in good times and bad. Meeting once again in Myra Rutledge’s beautiful Virginia home, they’re ready to face a new challenge and right a vicious wrong . . .


Alexis Thorn, once a successful securities broker, spent a hellish year behind bars for a crime she never committed. Now she has her freedom, but she’s left with haunting memories of being hauled from her office in handcuffs . . . of the cell door clanging shut behind her . . . of her pleas going unheard. Meanwhile the real criminals—her former employers—continue to make millions by conning the innocent, especially preying on the elderly and taking their life savings. Alexis dreams of getting even. The legal system failed her, but the Sisterhood won’t. They have a delicious plan that can give the scammers a taste of their own bitter medicine . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Final Justice (Sisterhood Book 12)*




  








*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Collateral Damage. “Spunky women who fight for truth, justice, and the American way.”—Fresh Fiction*

The seven women of the Sisterhood—Myra, Annie, Kathryn, Alexis, Yoko, Nikki, and Isabelle—have risked everything in the name of justice, including their own freedom. Their most recent mission promised to reward them with a presidential pardon and a chance to leave their enforced exile. But before they can enjoy their prize, they’ll have to tackle a risky new operation in the heart of Sin City. 

Myra and Annie’s childhood friend, Beatrice, needs a favor. Her estranged daughter, Marble Rose, has been enjoying a stroke of good luck at the casinos lately—the kind of luck that makes enemies of the most powerful people in Vegas. Those people want Marble Rose stopped, permanently. But as the Sisters investigate with the help of their ally and attorney, Lizzie Fox, they discover a web of corruption that will pit them against their most ruthless opponent yet. Armed with Alexis’s red bag of tricks, the ladies are about to put a daring plan in action. They’ve never failed before, but in Vegas, there are no sure bets—and this time, they’ll have to wager everything they hold dear . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Escape From The Devil: The Crocketts' Western Saga *




  








*WITH THE CROCKETTS' IN TOWN, EVERY TWO-BIT GUNSLINGER’S CHANCES OF SURVIVING ARE JUST ABOUT ZERO…*


After brothers Will and Gid Crockett deliver several horses to Colonel John Abernathy – a man they knew during the civil war – he hires them to accompany his sixteen-year-old daughter, Julia, on a stagecoach trip for fear she may be kidnapped and held for ransom.

Julia is very highly sought after, and Silas King and his outlaw gang refuse to back down.

The Crockett brothers find themselves in the outlaw town of Jericho with nothing but a shootout standing in the way of justice.

_“The Crockett brothers carry a mean punch and wild adventures.”_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Black Coral: A Thriller (Underwater Investigation Unit Book 2) *




  








*A Wall Street Journal bestseller.

For a police diver in Florida, solving a cold-case mystery brings a serial killer out of hiding in a deep, dark thriller by the Wall Street Journal bestselling author of The Naturalist.*

Sloan McPherson and the Underwater Investigation Unit have discovered a van at the bottom of a murky Florida pond. Sealed inside the watery tomb are the bodies of four teenagers who disappeared thirty years ago after leaving a rock concert. To authorities, it looks like a tragic accident. To Sloan, it looks like murder. Every piece of evidence is starting to connect to a string of cold case vanishings throughout Florida. Clue by clue, Sloan navigates the warm, dark waters where natural predators feed, knowing that the most dangerous one is still above the surface—nesting and dormant.

But when a fresh young kill is found in the Everglades, Sloan fears that her investigation has reawakened a monster. How can she catch someone who’s a genius at hiding in plain sight? By acting as prey. The dangerous gambit is working—only too well. She’s being lured into a deception of the madman’s own design. Has Sloan set a trap for a serial killer? Or has he set one for her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blitzkrieg Pacific: Book 1 of the Pacific Alternate Series *




  








The year is 1942.

The world is at war. Almost every major nation has declared for the Allies or the Axis. Europe is occupied by the Third Reich, and the British Islands have been invaded and conquered by the Germans. Metropolitan France has fallen, along with its North African colonies. Spain and Turkey have joined the Axis. The Middle East is Axis. The USA and Soviet Russia are also at war with the Third Reich.

Only one major power is still on the sideline. Imperial Japan, already busy in its war of conquest in China, dawns to the idea of conquering the Pacific and Southeast Asia, following German successes in Europe and the subsequent weakening of the resource-rich Franco-British and Dutch colonies.

The United States, following Japan’s occupation of the French colony of French Indo-China in 1940, froze all of Tokyo’s assets, stopped scrap metals deliveries, and is just about to stop delivering oil to the hungry Japanese military machine. A move certain to trigger a reaction from the warmongers in Tokyo.

President Roosevelt’s decision to do so is about to have dire consequences for America. The Imperial Navy has set its sight on the main US base in the Pacific, Pearl Harbor. And all across the Japanese-held islands of the Pacific, the forces of the Rising Sun prepare for a full-scale invasion that they hope will give them control over the resources the country needs to continue on its expansion.

This is the story of the War in the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fly by Night: A Jammer Davis Thriller*




  








*USA Today best-selling author

Florida Book Award Gold Medal

Foreword Book of the Year

Fly by Night will shock you with a conspiracy so devastating that it will shake the world*

A top secret drone crashes in the lawless Horn of Africa. The CIA is prepared to write off the loss until evidence surfaces that the wreckage of their prized aircraft is hidden in a hangar outside Khartoum's main airport. The hangar is owned by a shady cargo airline that flies ancient DC-3s across Africa and the Middle East. The name of the company does nothing to still concern: FBN—Fly By Night Aviation.

The U.S. government must find out what is in the hangar, and when an FBN airplane crashes, the opportunity arises to send an investigator to get to the bottom of things. Jammer Davis is the NTSB's biggest headache, but also its best solo operator. He goes to Sudan in the name of solving an air crash, but with the true aim of locating the priceless remains of America's latest technological marvel.

As Davis enters this inhospitable world, he finds the two disparate mysteries strangely intertwined. True to his nature, Davis barges ahead. Yet everything he finds takes him in reverse, disproving what little he has been given as fact. From Khartoum, to the Sudanese desert, to the Red Sea, Davis is unstoppable. He soon discovers that more is at stake, an incredible conspiracy that will tear the region apart. And one that will threaten America like nothing before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Contrail (Blake Brier Thrillers Book 5)*




  








_*Hope is the last thing ever lost...*_

*New from from Wall Street Journal and USA Today bestselling author L.T. Ryan & Gregory Scott! Blake Brier returns in Contrail!*

After an unexpected turn of events puts the teams’ plans on hold, Blake is consumed by one objective: _bringing Haeli home._

But when two worlds collide, Blake finds himself fighting for a cause bigger than himself while an innocent life hangs in the balance.

How far will Blake go to set things right? And at what cost?

One thing is for sure.. when the dust settles, nothing will be the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Command Authority (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 13) *




  








*In this Jack Ryan thriller, #1 New York Times bestselling author Tom Clancy delivers an electrifying story of intrigue, power, and a family with two generations of heroes….*

Decades ago, as a young CIA analyst, President Jack Ryan Sr. was sent out to investigate the death of an operative—only to uncover the existence of a KGB assassin codenamed Zenith. He was never able to find the killer....

In the present, a new strongman has emerged in the ever-chaotic Russian republic—the enigmatic President Valeri Volodon. But the foundations of his personal empire are built on a bloody secret from his past. And none who know of it have lived to tell. For he has set a plot in motion—a plot to return Russia to its former glory.

But when a family friend of Ryan’s is poisoned by a radioactive agent, the trail leads to Russia. And Jack Ryan Jr.—aided by his compatriots John Clark and the covert warriors of the secretive Campus—must delve into an international conflict thirty years in the making, and finish what his father started.

With President Ryan fighting the political battle of his life, and his son fighting a silent war against a ruthless foe, global conflict becomes imminent—and the possibility of survival may soon be lost for all....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tech Stress: How Technology is Hijacking Our Lives, Strategies for Coping, and Pragmatic Ergonomics*




  








*Re-envisioning your relationship with technology to reclaim health, happiness, and sanity in a plugged-in world*

Evolution shapes behavior--and as a species, we've evolved to be drawn to the instant gratification, constant connectivity, and the shiny lights, beeps, and chimes of our ever-present devices. In earlier eras, these hardwired evolutionary patterns may have set us up for success, but today they confuse our instincts, leaving us vulnerable and stressed out from fractured attention, missed sleep, skipped meals, aches, pains, and exhaustion.

So how can we avoid the pitfalls programmed into modern technology use?

_Tech Stress_ offers real, practical tools to avoid the evolutionary traps that trip us up and to address the problems associated with technology overuse. You will find a range of effective strategies and best practices to individualize your workspace (in the office and at home), reduce physical strain, prevent sore muscles, combat brain drain, and correct poor posture. The book also provides fresh insights on reducing stress and enhancing health.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Princesses Behaving Badly: Real Stories from History Without the Fairy-Tale Endings *




  








*This edition offers true tales of these take-charge princesses plus dozens more in a fascinating read that’s perfect for history buffs, feminists, and anyone seeking a different kind of bedtime story. *

You think you know her story. You’ve read the Brothers Grimm, you’ve watched the Disney cartoons, and you cheered as these virtuous women lived happily ever after. But real princesses didn’t always get happy endings. Sure, plenty were graceful and benevolent leaders, but just as many were ruthless in their quest for power, and all of them had skeletons rattling in their majestic closets. *Princess Stephanie von Hohenlohe* was a Nazi spy. *Empress Elisabeth* of the Austro-Hungarian Empire slept wearing a mask of raw veal. *Princess Olga* of Kiev slaughtered her way to sainthood. And *Princess Lakshmibai* waged war on the battlefield with her toddler strapped to her back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Freemasons: A History of the World's Most Powerful Secret Society*




  








What did Mozart and Bach, Oscar Wilde and Anthony Trollope, George Washington and Frederick the Great, Winston Churchill and Franklin D. Roosevelt have in common? They were all Freemasons, a subject of endless fascination. To the layman, they are a mysterious brotherhood of profound if uncertain influence, a secret society purported in some popular histories to have its roots in the fabled order of the Knights Templar, or in the mysteries of the Egyptian pyramids. They evoke fears of world domination by a select few who enjoy privileged access to wealth and the levers of power. The secrecy of their rites suggests the taint of sacrilege, and their hidden loyalties are sometimes accused of undermining the workings of justice and the integrity of nations.

Though not a mason himself, Jasper Ridley nonetheless refutes many of the outrageous allegations made against Freemasonry, while at the same time acknowledging the masons’ shortcomings: their clannishness, misogyny, obsession with secrecy, and devotion to arcane ritual. In this much-needed reassessment, he offers a substantial work of history that sifts the truth from the myth as it traces Freemasonry from its origins to the present day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Gunpowder & Glory: The Explosive Life of Frank Brock OBE *




  








*The thrilling biography of the brilliant British inventor and daredevil war hero whose efforts saved countless lives during WWI.*

Though he only lived to be 33, Wing Commander Frank Brock had accomplished much in his short life. The scion of the world-famous Brock Fireworks company, he is best known as the inventor of the Brock Bullet—the explosive bullet used to destroy German Zeppelins. He also invented the Dover Flares which lit up the sea at night and forced U-boats into deep mine fields. But his exploits went far beyond the engineering lab.

As a secret agent Brock dashed to France on his wedding day, snuck into Switzerland, rowed across Lake Constance into enemy territory, and orchestrated the world’s first strategic bombing raid at the zeppelin factory in Friedrichshafen, Germany. On the day of his untimely death, he led the charge in a surprise naval attack on Zeebrugge, Belgium, only made possible by the smoke screen he invented to mask their approach.

Co-authored by his grandson, _Gunpowder and Glory_ tells more than Brock’s amazing life of invention and heroism. Woven into the narrative is the dazzling history of C.T. Brock & Company Fireworks, the world-famous firm started by Frank’s five-times great-grandfather.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hitler: Downfall: 1939-1945 *




  








*A riveting account of the dictator’s final years, when he got the war he wanted but led his nation, the world, and himself to catastrophe—from the author of Hitler: Ascent, 1889-1939

“Skillfully conceived and utterly engrossing.... Accomplished.” —The New York Times Book Review*

In the summer of 1939, Hitler was at the zenith of his power. Having consolidated political control in Germany, he was at the helm of a newly restored major world power, and now perfectly positioned to realize his lifelong ambition: to help the German people flourish and to exterminate those who stood in the way. Beginning a war allowed Hitler to take his ideological obsessions to unthinkable extremes, including the mass genocide of millions, which was conducted not only with the aid of the SS, but with the full knowledge of German leadership. Yet despite a series of stunning initial triumphs, Hitler’s fateful decision to invade the Soviet Union in 1941 turned the tide of the war in favor of the Allies.

Now, Volker Ullrich, author of _Hitler: Ascent 1889–1939_, offers fascinating new insight into Hitler’s character and personality. He vividly portrays the insecurity, obsession with minutiae, and narcissistic penchant for gambling that led Hitler to overrule his subordinates and then blame them for his failures. When he ultimately realized the war was not winnable, Hitler embarked on the annihilation of Germany itself in order to punish the people who he believed had failed to hand him victory. A masterful and riveting account of a spectacular downfall, Ullrich’s rendering of Hitler’s final years is an essential addition to our understanding of the dictator and the course of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*End of a Berlin Diary *




  








*“A vivid and unforgettable word picture of the destruction of Nazi Germany” (The New York Times).*

A radio broadcaster and journalist for Edward R. Murrow at CBS, William L. Shirer was new to the world of broadcast journalism when he began keeping a diary while on assignment in Europe during the 1930s. It was in 1940, when he was still virtually unknown, that Shirer wondered whether his eyewitness account of the collapse of the world around Nazi Germany could be of any interest or value as a book.

Shirer’s _Berlin Diary_, which is considered the first full record of what was happening in Germany during the rise of the Third Reich, appeared in 1941. The book was an instant success—and would not be the last of his expert observations on Europe.

Shirer returned to the European front in 1944 to cover the end of the war. As the smoke cleared, Shirer—who watched the birth of a monster that threatened to engulf the world—now stood witness to the death of the Third Reich. _End of a Berlin Diary _chronicles this year-long study of Germany after Hitler. Through a combination of Shirer’s lucid, honest reporting, along with passages on the Nuremberg trials, copies of captured Nazi documents, and an eyewitness account of Hitler’s last days, Shirer provides insight into the unrest, the weariness, and the tentative steps world leaders took towards peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*I Escaped from Auschwitz: The Shocking True Story of the World War II Hero Who Escaped the Nazis and Helped Save Over 200,000 Jews*




  








*The Stunning and Emotional Autobiography of an Auschwitz Survivor*

April 7, 1944—This date marks the successful escape of two Slovak prisoners from one of the most heavily-guarded and notorious concentration camps of Nazi Germany. The escapees, Rudolf Vrba and Alfred Wetzler, fled over one hundred miles to be the first to give the graphic and detailed descriptions of the atrocities of Auschwitz.

Originally published in the early 1960s, _I Escaped from Auschwitz_ is the striking autobiography of none other than Rudolf Vrba himself. Vrba details his life leading up to, during, and after his escape from his 21-month internment in Auschwitz. Vrba and Wetzler manage to evade Nazi authorities looking for them and make contact with the Jewish council in Zilina, Slovakia, informing them about the truth of the “unknown destination” of Jewish deportees all across Europe. This first-hand report alerted Western authorities, such as Pope Pius XII, Winston Churchill, and Franklin D. Roosevelt, to the reality of Nazi annihilation camps—information that until then had only been recognized as nasty rumors.

_I Escaped from Auschwitz_ is a close-up look at the horror faced by the Jewish people in Auschwitz and across Europe during World War II. This newly edited translation of Vrba’s memoir will leave readers reeling at the terrors faced by those during the Holocaust. Despite the profound emotions brought about by this narrative, readers will also find an astounding story of heroism and courage in the face of seemingly hopeless circumstances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/12/22.

Currently $2.

*Race for the Reichstag: The 1945 Battle for Berlin *




  








*The acclaimed historian’s classic account of the Battle for Berlin offers unprecedented detail and insight into the final days of WWII in Europe.*

This authoritative study dispels the myths created by Soviet propaganda and describes the Red Army’s final offensive against Nazi Germany in graphic detail. For the Soviets, Berlin—and the Reichstag in particular—was seen as the ultimate prize. Stalin had initially promised Berlin to Marshal Zhukov. But after Zhukov blundered a preliminary battle, Stalin allowed Marshal Koniev, Zhukov's rival, to launch one of his powerful tank armies at the city.

The advancing Soviet forces were confronted by a desperate, inadequate German defense. General Weidling's panzer corps was dragged into the city in a futile attempt to prolong the existence of the Third Reich, whose leaders squabbled and schemed in their underground shelters. Ten days later, after the suicides of Hitler and Goebbels, the survivors had to choose between breakout and surrender.

Drawing on a wide range of Soviet sources and unprecedented access to German archival and memoir materials, _Race for the Reichstag_ brings into startling focus the bitter fight for the last patch of soil under Wehrmacht control.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/13/22.

Currently $3.

*Alien Hostiles: Solar Warden Book Two *




  







*New York Times bestselling author Ian Douglas delivers the action-packed second military sci-fi adventure in his Solar Warden series set in a wildly imaginative alternate present where conspiracy theories are terrifying realities and reptilian aliens team up with Nazis in space.*

By exposing the sinister Saurians, Navy SEAL Lieutenant Commander Mark Hunter and his team have more than proven themselves. Yet the war between humanity and the intergalactic aliens has only begun—now they must save themselves and all of civilization.

The JSST—the Joint Space Strike Team Hunter has put together from all branches of the U.S. military—is again deployed on board the Earth starcraft carrier _Hillenkoetter_ on a mission to probe a possible historical connection between the Saurians and the Nazi Third Reich. At a planet called Paradies orbiting the red giant star Aldebaran, they discover a long-rumored colony of expatriate Nazis... and the beginnings of a plan to enslave Earth under Nazi—and Saurian—rule. 

With Earth at stake, governments deeply compromised, and evil at the door, Solar Warden must fight together to end it all…even if it means sacrificing everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Trashman (Hit World Book 1)*




  








*Everything you don’t believe…is real. Steed learned that the hard way.*

When the 9-11 attacks wiped out America’s government, and the timid remnants refused to commit the US military, patriotic mercenaries went abroad to hunt down those responsible. They were the LifeEnders, who executed the responsible terrorists on live pay-TV.

Seeking to lessen the crime rate back home, the government allowed them to form LifeEnders, Inc., to perform contract killings for anyone who could afford to hire them. But only licensed Shooters could accept a contract, which ensured the government got their cut.

After fighting overseas to avenge his wounded country, Duncan Steed built a lucrative LifeEnders franchise and lived well. Until he fell in love with the wrong woman. After that, nothing ever made sense again.

When Steed breaks the one unbreakable rule of Shooters—for love, naturally—he quickly discovers that reality bears no resemblance to what he’s been taught. The first hint is when the orange rhino charges through a rip in the sky…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Storm Front (The Dresden Files, Book 1) *




  








*In the first novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling Dresden Files series, Harry Dresden’s investigation of a grisly double murder pulls him into the darkest depths of magical Chicago…*

As a professional wizard, Harry Dresden knows firsthand that the “everyday” world is actually full of strange and magical things—and most of them don’t play well with humans. And those that do enjoy playing with humans far too much. He also knows he’s the best at what he does. Technically, he’s the _only_ at what he does. But even though Harry is the only game in town, business—to put it mildly—stinks.

So when the Chicago P.D. bring him in to consult on a double homicide committed with black magic, Harry's seeing dollar signs. But where there's black magic, there's a black mage behind it. And now that mage knows Harry's name...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Golden Girls Forever: An Unauthorized Look Behind the Lanai*




  








Includes 30 pages of bonus material!

The complete, first-ever _Golden Girls_ retrospective, packed with hundreds of exclusive interviews, behind-the-scenes and never-before-revealed stories, more than two hundred color and black-and-white photos, commentary, and more.

They were four women of a certain age, living together under one roof in Miami—smart and strong Dorothy, airhead Rose, man-hungry belle Blanche, and smart-mouthed matriarch Sophia. They were the Golden Girls, and for seven seasons, this hilarious quartet enchanted millions of viewers with their witty banter, verve, sass, and love, and reaffirmed the power of friendship and family.

Over thirty years after it first aired, _The Golden Girls_ has become a cult classic, thanks to fan fiction, arts and crafts, podcasts, hundreds of fan blogs and websites, and syndication. Now, _Golden Girls Forever_ pays homage to this wildly popular, acclaimed, and award-winning sitcom. Drawing on interviews with the show’s creators, actors, guest stars, producers, writers, and crew members, Jim Colucci paints a comprehensive portrait of the Girls both in front of the cameras and behind the scenes.

Illustrated with hundreds of photos, including stills from the show and a treasure trove of never-before-seen and newly rediscovered photos, _Golden Girls Forever _includes:

• Girls and Their Guests: short profiles of the show’s most famous guest stars

• Why I Love the Girls: Lance Bass, Laverne Cox, Ross Mathews, Perez Hilton, Zachary Quinto, Chris Colfer, Jason Collins, and many, many other celebrities share their love of the Girls

• Exclusive interviews with ninety-four-year-old Betty White; the famously private Bea Arthur and Rue McClanahan, before their deaths; and fan-favorite actors who appeared on the show

• Harvey Fierstein's tribute to his close friend, Estelle Getty

The ebook also feautures 30 pages of material not inlcuded in the print edition, such as 17 Golden Episodes, a piece on Estelle Getty's make-up, the Rue LaRue Cafe, and additional fan art.


Bursting with fun facts, anecdotes, reminiscences, and insights, _Golden Girls Forever_ is the ultimate companion to the show for fans old and new.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Welcome to Dunder Mifflin: The Ultimate Oral History of The Office*




  








*New York Times Bestseller

"The ultimate behind-the-scenes account.” —Washington Post

“The definitive history of the landmark TV show.” —USA Today

Join the entire Dunder Mifflin gang on a journey back to Scranton: here's the hilarious and improbable inside story behind the beloved series.*

Based on hundreds of hours of exclusive interviews with the cast and creators and illustrated with 100 behind-the-scenes photographs, here, at last, is the untold inside story of _The Offic_e, featuring a foreword by Greg Daniels, who adapted the series for the U.S. and was its guiding creative force, and narrated by star Brian Baumgartner (aka “Kevin Malone”) and executive producer Ben Silverman..

In _Welcome to Dunder Mifflin, _the entire _Office _gang reunite after nearly a decade to share their favorite untold stories, spill secrets, and reveal how a little show that barely survived its first season became the most watched series in the universe. This ultimate fan companion pulls back the curtain as never before on all the absurdity, genius, love, passion, and dumb luck that went into creating America's beloved _The Office._

Featuring the memories of Steve Carell, John Krasinkski, Jenna Fischer, Greg Daniels, Ricky Gervais, Rainn Wilson, Angela Kinsey, Craig Robinson, Brian Baumgartner, Phyllis Smith, Kate Flannery, Ed Helms, Oscar Nunez, Amy Ryan, Ellie Kemper, Creed Bratton, Paul Lieberstein, Ben Silverman, Mike Schur, and many more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Confessions of a Domestic Failure: A Humorous Book About a not so Perfect Mom *




  








*Instant Bestseller

"Freaking hilarious. This is the novel moms have been waiting for."—Jenny Lawson, #1 New York Times bestselling author of Let's Pretend This Never Happened

"Perfect for readers looking for a funny, realistic look at motherhood."—Booklist (starred review)

From the creator of The Honest Toddler comes a fiction debut sure to be a must-read for moms everywhere *

There are good moms and bad moms—and then there are hot-mess moms. Introducing Ashley Keller, career girl turned stay-at-home mom who's trying to navigate the world of Pinterest-perfect, Facebook-fantastic and Instagram-impressive mommies but failing miserably. 

When Ashley gets the opportunity to participate in the Motherhood Better boot camp run by the mommy-blog-empire maven she idolizes, she jumps at the chance to become the perfect mom she's always wanted to be. But will she fly high or flop? 

With her razor-sharp wit and knack for finding the funny in everything, Bunmi Laditan creates a character as flawed and lovable as Bridget Jones or Becky Bloomwood while hilariously lambasting the societal pressures placed upon every new mother. At its heart, Ashley's story reminds moms that there's no way to be perfect, but many ways to be great.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dude Perfect 101 Tricks, Tips, and Cool Stuff *




  








*You may know Dude Perfect from their mind-blowing, world record-breaking, viral trick shot videos and hilarious Overtime videos! NOW, with the guys’ new, massive, photo-intensive book Dude Perfect 101 Tricks, Tips, and Cool Stuff, you’ll experience a behind-the-scenes look at their stunts and their personal lives, PLUS step-by-step instructions so you can attempt their tricks at home!*

_At Dude Perfect, we do everything we can to bring families closer together, and that’s why we’re excited to share this book with you. Follow our step-by-step instructions to have your own Dude Perfect–style fun!_

Tweens and teens, ages 8 to 12, will enjoy complete panda-monium with this in-depth look at Dude Perfect: five guys who are kickin' it, throwin' it, tossin' it, and shootin' it for more than 55 million YouTube subscribers and more than twelve billion views.

With an oversize format and fun, informative graphics, _Dude Perfect 101 Tricks, Tips, and Cool Stuff_ includes . . .


Step-by-step instructions to perform your own real life trick shots using everyday objects.
A behind-the-scenes view of those hilarious Overtime videos and extreme sports moments.
Dude Perfect teaching about what a blast patience, perseverance, teamwork, friendship, and faith can be.
Fun science facts behind the seemingly impossible tricks—because really, how did they do that?!
Infographics with "No way!" truths from the inspirational to the absurd.
A deeper look into each Dude's personal life, including stats, favorite stunts, and insights.
Each trick in _Dude Perfect 101 Tricks, Tips, and Cool Stuff_ is the perfect combination of challenging and doable to keep your young reader off-screen for hours. This interactive book is a great gift for birthdays, Easter baskets, holiday gift giving, or just because.

Whether your own trickster wants to perform solo, challenge a friend, or host a family date night, this visually engaging book is a slam dunk for anyone who is young at heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*From Scratch: A Memoir of Love, Sicily, and Finding Home *




  








*This Reese Witherspoon Book Club Pick and New York Times bestseller is “a captivating story of love lost and found” (Kirkus Reviews) set in the lush Sicilian countryside, where one woman discovers the healing powers of food, family, and unexpected grace in her darkest hours.*

It was love at first sight when actress Tembi met professional chef, Saro, on a street in Florence. There was just one problem: Saro’s traditional Sicilian family did not approve of his marrying a black American woman. However, the couple, heartbroken but undeterred, forged on. They built a happy life in Los Angeles, with fulfilling careers, deep friendships, and the love of their lives: a baby girl they adopted at birth. Eventually, they reconciled with Saro’s family just as he faced a formidable cancer that would consume all their dreams.

_From Scratch _chronicles three summers Tembi spends in Sicily with her daughter, Zoela, as she begins to piece together a life without her husband in his tiny hometown hamlet of farmers. Where once Tembi was estranged from Saro’s family, now she finds solace and nourishment—literally and spiritually—at her mother-in-law’s table. In the Sicilian countryside, she discovers the healing gifts of simple fresh food, the embrace of a close knit community, and timeless traditions and wisdom that light a path forward. All along the way she reflects on her and Saro’s romance—an incredible love story that leaps off the pages.

In Sicily, it is said that every story begins with a marriage or a death—in Tembi Locke’s case, it is both. “Locke’s raw and heartfelt memoir will uplift readers suffering from the loss of their own loved ones” (_Publishers Weekly_), but her story is also about love, finding a home, and chasing flavor as an act of remembrance. _From Scratch _is for anyone who has dared to reach for big love, fought for what mattered most, and those who needed a powerful reminder that life is...delicious.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*I'll Take Your Questions Now: What I Saw at the Trump White House *




  








*The most frank and intimate portrait of the Trump White House yet*

Stephanie Grisham rose from being a junior press wrangler on the Trump campaign in 2016 to assuming top positions in the administration as White House press secretary and communications director, while at the same time acting as First Lady Melania Trump’s communications director and eventually chief of staff. Few members of the Trump inner circle served longer or were as close to the first family as Stephanie Grisham, and few had her unique insight into the turbulent four years of the administration, especially the personalities behind the headlines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*San Fransicko: Why Progressives Ruin Cities *




  








*National bestselling author of APOCALYPSE NEVER skewers progressives for the mishandling of America’s faltering cities. *

Progressives claimed they knew how to solve homelessness, inequality, and crime. But in cities they control, progressives made those problems worse.

Michael Shellenberger has lived in the San Francisco Bay Area for thirty years. During that time, he advocated for the decriminalization of drugs, affordable housing, and alternatives to jail and prison. But as homeless encampments spread, and overdose deaths skyrocketed, Shellenberger decided to take a closer look at the problem.

What he discovered shocked him. The problems had grown worse not despite but because of progressive policies. San Francisco and other West Coast cities — Los Angeles, Seattle, Portland — had gone beyond merely tolerating homelessness, drug dealing, and crime to actively enabling them.

_San Fransicko_ reveals that the underlying problem isn’t a lack of housing or money for social programs. The real problem is an ideology that designates some people, by identity or experience, as victims entitled to destructive behaviors. The result is an undermining of the values that make cities, and civilization itself, possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Cultish: The Language of Fanaticism*




  








*The author of the widely praised Wordslut analyzes the social science of cult influence: how cultish groups from Jonestown and Scientology to SoulCycle and social media gurus use language as the ultimate form of power.*

What makes “cults” so intriguing and frightening? What makes them powerful? The reason why so many of us binge Manson documentaries by the dozen and fall down rabbit holes researching suburban moms gone QAnon is because we’re looking for a satisfying explanation for what causes people to join—and more importantly, stay in—extreme groups. We secretly want to know: could it happen to me? Amanda Montell’s argument is that, on some level, it already has . . .

Our culture tends to provide pretty flimsy answers to questions of cult influence, mostly having to do with vague talk of “brainwashing.” But the true answer has nothing to do with freaky mind-control wizardry or Kool-Aid. In Cultish, Montell argues that the key to manufacturing intense ideology, community, and us/them attitudes all comes down to language. In both positive ways and shadowy ones, cultish language is something we hear—and are influenced by—every single day. 

Through juicy storytelling and cutting original research, Montell exposes the verbal elements that make a wide spectrum of communities “cultish,” revealing how they affect followers of groups as notorious as Heaven’s Gate, but also how they pervade our modern start-ups, Peloton leaderboards, and Instagram feeds. Incisive and darkly funny, this enrapturing take on the curious social science of power and belief will make you hear the fanatical language of “cultish” everywhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Thunder Dog: The True Story of a Blind Man, His Guide Dog, and the Triumph of Trust at Ground Zero *




  








*Faith. Trust. Triumph.*

_“I’m sorry,” the doctor said. “He is permanently and totally blind. There is nothing we can do for him.”

George and Sarah Hingson looked at each other, devastated. Their six-month-old son, Michael was a happy, strawberry blond baby boy, healthy and normal in every way except one. When the Hingsons switched on a light or made silly faces, Michael did not react. Ever. “My best suggestion is that you send him to a home for the blind,” the doctor continued. “He will never be able to do anything for himself.”

Forty-seven years later, a yellow Labrador retriever puppy was born in the whelping unit of Guide Dogs for the Blind in San Rafael, California. The puppy’s name was Roselle. On September 11, 2001, she saved Michael’s life. This is Roselle’s story too._

—From the Introduction

Every moment in Michael Hingson’s and Roselle’s lives seemed to lead up to this day. When one of four hijacked planes flew into the World Trade Center’s north tower on September 11, 2001, Michael Hingson, a district sales manager for a data protection and network security systems company, was sitting down for a meeting. His guide dog, Roselle, was at his feet. Paired for twenty-one months, man and dog spent that time forging a bond of trust, much like police partners who trust their lives to each other.

Michael couldn’t see a thing, but he could hear the sounds of shattering glass, falling debris, and terrified people flooding around him and Roselle. However, Roselle sat calmly beside him. In that moment, Michael chose to trust Roselle’s judgment and not to panic. They were a team.

_Thunder Dog_ is a story that will forever change your spirit and your perspective. It illuminates Hingson’s lifelong determination to achieve parity in a sighted world and how the rare trust between a man and his guide dog can inspire an unshakable faith in each one of us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Essential Poker Math, Expanded Edition: Fundamental No Limit Hold'em Mathematics You Need To Know *




  








*Expanded, Updated & Greatly Improved*

*New Expanded Edition Includes:*



More Than *150 Pages of New Material* with Greatly Expanded Content and *4 New Chapters*
Over *75 Carefully Devised Practice and Example Poker Hands* That Are Analyzed in Great Detail
*Free Enrollment* into My _Essential Poker Math_ eLearning Online Video Training Course

*Poker Math Is Easy to Learn*
Poker math is a vitally important aspect to No Limit Holdem poker, but it's often overlooked or simply not used because many poker players fear it is too difficult to learn. I'm here to tell you it is not. In fact, fundamental poker math is very easy to learn. More importantly, it can yield you a lot more profits at the poker table. Without using simple math at the poker table, you are simply playing a guessing game.

*Use Simple Math at the Poker Table & Increase You Winnings*
In this book I'll teach you how to use simple arithmetic at the poker table to gain a huge skill advantage over your opponents that will allow you to win more and lose less. Poker players that don't use math are simply guessing and you'll learn to no longer guess and know the correct mathematical move at the poker table. These simple mathematical concepts I'll be teaching you will drastically help improve your poker game and allow you to make the most profitable decisions at the poker.

*Contents & Overview*
First you'll be introduced to several fundamental overarching poker concepts that apply to poker mathematics. Then we'll begin our journey into poker mathematics where you'll learn about fundamental poker mathematics, including probabilities and odds, pot equity, pot odds, implied odds,the Rule of 2 and 4, expected value (EV) and much more. We'll then embark on a journey of learning about important pre-flop and post-flop poker mathematical concepts, such as pre-flop all-in situations, set-mining, steal attempts, 3-bet bluffing, betting with the best hand, semi-bluffing all-in, bluffs and hero calls. Lastly, you'll learn how to perform basic and intermediate expected value calculations and utilize card combinations, better known as combinatorics.

*Effectively Understand & Utilize Essential Poker Math*



Develop a keen understanding of *Probability & Odds*
Learn to quickly calculate *Pot Odds & Implied Odds* at the poker table
Effectively use *Pot Equity & The Rule of 2 & 4* to Determine the correct poker play
Understand how to use *Expected Value (EV)* both on & off the table to analyze your plays
Understand how to properly *Set-Mine, Steal & 3-Bet Bluff *with basic mathematics
Learn the important math behind *Bluffs & Hero Calls* to give you a skill advantage over your opponent
Learn to utilize *EV Calculations* to analyze your previous play off the table
Learn to leverage *Card Combinations* to further enhance your card reading abilities & develop balanced ranges

*What You'll Get out of This Book*
Suitable for both beginning and experienced poker players alike you'll learn many essential fundamental poker mathematical concepts that'll help you drastically improve your poker game. After reading this book, you'll have mastered fundamental No Limit Holdem mathematics. You'll have gained a huge skill advantage over your opponents and will be able to effectively use math at the poker table to make profitable moves. Most importantly, you'll become a much better and profitable poker player!

*What are you waiting for?*
Purchase this book today to start advancing your poker game with simple poker math!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Dutch House: A Novel *




  








*Finalist for the Pulitzer Prize*

_*New York Times*_* Bestseller | A Read with Jenna Today Show Book Club Pick |* *A *_*New York Times Book Review*_* Notable Book | TIME Magazine's 100 Must-Read Books of 2019

Named one of the Best Books of the Year by NPR, *_*The*_* Washington Post; O: The Oprah Magazine, Real Simple, Good Housekeeping, Vogue, *_*Refinery29*_*, and *_*Buzzfeed*_

*Ann Patchett, the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Commonwealth, delivers her most powerful novel to date: a richly moving story that explores the indelible bond between two siblings, the house of their childhood, and a past that will not let them go. The Dutch House is the story of a paradise lost, a tour de force that digs deeply into questions of inheritance, love and forgiveness, of how we want to see ourselves and of who we really are.*

At the end of the Second World War, Cyril Conroy combines luck and a single canny investment to begin an enormous real estate empire, propelling his family from poverty to enormous wealth. His first order of business is to buy the Dutch House, a lavish estate in the suburbs outside of Philadelphia. Meant as a surprise for his wife, the house sets in motion the undoing of everyone he loves.

The story is told by Cyril’s son Danny, as he and his older sister, the brilliantly acerbic and self-assured Maeve, are exiled from the house where they grew up by their stepmother. The two wealthy siblings are thrown back into the poverty their parents had escaped from and find that all they have to count on is one another. It is this unshakeable bond between them that both saves their lives and thwarts their futures.

Set over the course of five decades, _The Dutch House_ is a dark fairy tale about two smart people who cannot overcome their past. Despite every outward sign of success, Danny and Maeve are only truly comfortable when they’re together. Throughout their lives they return to the well-worn story of what they’ve lost with humor and rage. But when at last they’re forced to confront the people who left them behind, the relationship between an indulged brother and his ever-protective sister is finally tested.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Black Dahlia *




  








*The highly acclaimed novel based on America's most infamous unsolved murder case. Dive into 1940s Los Angeles as two cops spiral out of control in their hunt for The Black Dahlia's killer in this powerful thriller that is "brutal and at the same time believable" (New York Times).*

On January 15, 1947, the torture-ravished body of a beautiful young woman is found in a Los Angeles vacant lot. The victim makes headlines as the Black Dahlia -- and so begins the greatest manhunt in California history. Caught up in the investigation are Bucky Bleichert and Lee Blanchard: Warrants Squad cops, friends, and rivals in love with the same woman. But both are obsessed with the Dahlia -- driven by dark needs to know everything about her past, to capture her killer, to possess the woman even in death. Their quest will take them on a hellish journey through the underbelly of postwar Hollywood, to the core of the dead girl's twisted life, past the extremes of their own psyches -- into a region of total madness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Medium of Branden Bay: A Ghost Cozy Mystery (Branden Bay Paranormal Cafe Book 1) *




  








*Apparently, she can see dead people. Can she solve a cold case to finally get the ghosts off her back?*
Becky James can’t believe the mess she inherited. Following a bad breakup, the former receptionist moves into her dearly departed grandmother’s house for a much-needed fresh start. But her new home quickly loses its charm when shadowy figures begin haunting the hall.

Stunned to realize she’s able to communicate with the deceased, Becky does her best to ignore the obnoxious souls interrupting her restful reset. But between an unsolved mystery, a lovable specter-seeing stray cat, and a tireless string of spooks, Becky hopes solving a young girl’s disappearance will pave the path to silence.

With spirits on all sides, will England’s newest supernatural investigator seize her powerful responsibility?

_The Medium of Branden Bay_ is the delightful first book in the Branden Bay Paranormal Cafe cozy mystery series. If you like charming characters, fantastic feline companions, and ghostly twists, then you’ll love Kelly Mason’s house of disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Killing Woods: Book 1 of the Sidney Becker mysteries *




  








(Formerly published as GIRL WITH THE ORIGAMI BUTTERFLY)_

After years as a homicide investigator in a big city, Detective Sidney Becker accepts the position of police chief in her hometown—a peaceful mountain community in Oregon. Life is good. Beautiful scenery. Low crime. Close to family. Then a woman is found brutally murdered in the woods. The staging of the body resembles a victim found in the same area years earlier. The case went cold. Now the killer has come out of hiding. The only clue found at the crime scene is an origami butterfly with a handwritten verse inside. Sidney finds she is pitted against a killer more cunning than any she has faced before. She must decode his cryptic message and lure him into the open—before he strikes again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Noir: A Novel *




  








*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!*

The absurdly outrageous, sarcastically satiric, and always entertaining _New York Times_ bestselling author Christopher Moore returns in finest madcap form with this zany noir set on the mean streets of post-World War II San Francisco, and featuring a diverse cast of characters, including a hapless bartender; his Chinese sidekick; a doll with sharp angles and dangerous curves; a tight-lipped Air Force general; a wisecracking waif; Petey, a black mamba; and many more.

_San Francisco. Summer, 1947. A dame walks into a saloon . . ._

It’s not every afternoon that an enigmatic, comely blonde named Stilton (like the cheese) walks into the scruffy gin joint where Sammy "Two Toes" Tiffin tends bar. It’s love at first sight, but before Sammy can make his move, an Air Force general named Remy arrives with some urgent business. ’Cause when you need something done, Sammy is the guy to go to; he’s got the connections on the street.

Meanwhile, a suspicious flying object has been spotted up the Pacific coast in Washington State near Mount Rainer, followed by a mysterious plane crash in a distant patch of desert in New Mexico that goes by the name Roswell. But the real weirdness is happening on the streets of the City by the Bay.

When one of Sammy’s schemes goes south and the Cheese mysteriously vanishes, Sammy is forced to contend with his own dark secrets—and more than a few strange goings on—if he wants to find his girl.

Think Raymond Chandler meets Damon Runyon with more than a dash of Bugs Bunny and the Looney Tunes All Stars. It’s all very, very _Noir_. It’s all very, very Christopher Moore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*TWO VICTIMS an absolutely gripping crime mystery with a massive twist (Detective Rachel King Thrillers Book 2) *




  








*MEET DETECTIVE RACHEL KING IN THIS BRILLIANT NEW CRIME SERIES.*

DISCOVER *A BRAND-NEW MYSTERY FROM #1 BESTSELLING AUTHOR* HELEN H. DURRANT THAT WILL HAVE YOU GRIPPED FROM START TO PULSATING FINISH.

*A Murdered woman found on a building site. Executed by a single hun shot. But worse is to come. Another body is found buried in the same place.*

Detective Rachel King has two victims to deal with. The first woman was local nurse, Agnes Moore. One of the victim’s friends makes contact but then disappears.

Does Rachel have a serial killer on her hands? And what was Agnes really helping local girls with?

Will Rachel’s former lover, well-known villain Jed McAteer come back to haunt her with his connections to the victims.

Who will pay the ultimate price next?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*LAST VICTIM an absolutely gripping crime mystery with a massive twist (Detective Rachel King Thrillers Book 5) *




  








⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ “*Loved it*. Read it in one sitting.” Aileen G.

*MEET DETECTIVE RACHEL KING IN THIS BRILLIANT NEW CRIME SERIES.

A brand-new mystery from #1 bestselling author Helen H. Durrant* that will have you gripped from start to pulsating finish.

*A two-month-old baby is missing.* James’s parents left him with a babysitter while they went out for dinner. But when they get home, there’s no sign of baby or sitter.

This is the last thing DCI Rachel King wants to hear on her last night of maternity leave. *But worse is to come.* The missing infant belongs to Scott Agnew, alleged member of Manchester drug-dealing ring, the Trio.

*Then the elderly mother of another Trio boss disappears.* Rachel knows that if these are retaliation kidnappings, *things will only go from bad to terrible*_._

And guess who everyone thinks is behind all of this? The prime suspect is Rachel’s partner Jed, ex-gangland boss and father of her youngest child.

*FIND OUT IF THEY’RE RIGHT IN THIS RACE-AGAINST-TIME MYSTERY FULL OF STUNNING TWISTS.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fallen Angel: An absolutely addictive crime thriller with a nail-biting twist (Detectives Kane and Alton Book 13)*




  








*Hurrying along the dark, snow-covered path, she knows she’s not alone when she hears the light tread of someone behind her. Panic rising in her chest, she picks up the pace. But she doesn’t even have a chance to scream before everything goes black.*

When a beautiful young woman is reported missing from her hotel room on the outskirts of Black Rock Falls, *Sheriff Jenna Alton *and her deputy *David Kane *are devastated to discover her pale, lifeless body trapped beneath a frozen lake nearby. It’s Jenna who finds the single pearl earring buried in the frosted grass that gives them their first lead.

Just as Jenna has the remaining hotel guests safely back in their rooms, the killer strikes again, and another victim is found in one of the hotel’s lakeside cabins. Next to his bloodied body is a second pearl earring. What does it mean, and why is the killer leaving them for Jenna to find?

Interviewing witnesses, Jenna discovers that both victims were seen arguing with other residents hours before their deaths. Could the murderer be out for revenge, and how many more bodies will follow before they are truly satisfied?

As a blizzard cuts the hotel off from Black Rock Falls, Jenna and her team are trapped with the killer. Then she receives a terrifying call from a teenage girl who thinks the murderer was in her room as she slept. Can Jenna save her from becoming the next victim? And how many more innocent lives will be taken before the snow thaws?

*Fans of Lisa Regan, Melinda Leigh and Kendra Elliot will love this gripping and addictive thriller from USA Today bestselling author D.K. Hood. Prepare to stay up all night!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Golden Cage: A novel *




  








*An over-the-top psychological thriller that tells the story of the scorned wife of a billionaire and her delicious plot to get revenge and bring him to his knees—a "sexy, deliciously dark journey" (Los Angeles Times) from a global superstar*

Faye has loved Jack since they were students at business school. Jack, the perpetual golden boy, grew up wealthy, unlike Faye, who has worked hard to bury a dark past. When Jack needed help launching a new company, Faye left school to support him, waitressing by day and working as his strategist by night. When the business took off, Faye stayed home and cared for their daughter.

Now, she is wealthier than she ever imagined, but more and more removed from the excitement of the business world. And none of the perks of wealth make up for the fact that Jack has begun to treat her coldly. When Faye discovers that he's having an affair, the polished façade of their life cracks wide open. Faye is alone, emotionally shattered, and financially devastated--but hell hath no fury like a woman with a violent past bent on vengeance. Jack is about to get exactly what he deserves--and so much more. In this splashy, electrifying story of sex, betrayal, and secrets, a woman's revenge is a brutal but beautiful thing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Chaos: A Scarpetta Novel (Kay Scarpetta Book 24)*




  








*CHAOS

From the Ancient Greek (χάος or kháos)

A vast chasm or void. Anarchy. The science of unpredictability.*


On a late summer evening in Cambridge, Massachusetts, Dr. Kay Scarpetta and her investigative partner, Pete Marino, respond to a call about a dead bicyclist near the Kennedy School of Government. It appears that a young woman has been attacked with almost superhuman force.

Even before Scarpetta’s headquarters has been officially notified about the case, Marino and Scarpetta’s FBI agent husband, Benton Wesley, receive suspicious calls, allegedly from someone at Interpol. But it makes no sense. Why would the elite international police agency know about the case or be interested? It soon becomes apparent that an onslaught of harassment might be the work of an anonymous cyberbully named Tailend Charlie, who has been sending cryptic communications to Scarpetta for over a week.

Even Lucy, her brilliant tech-savvy niece, can’t trace who it is or how this person could have access to intimate information. When a second death shocks Scarpetta to her core, it becomes apparent she and those close to her are confronted with something far bigger and more dangerous than they’d ever imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*See You at the Bar (A Harry Gilmour Novel Book 5) *




  








*The Mediterranean, early 1940s.*

Lieutenant Harry Gilmour, captain of the S-Class submarine HMS _Scourge_, has been tasked with patrolling the Mediterranean and supporting operations for the Allied forces. Someone, however, is on his tail: Captain Charles ‘the Bonny Boy’ Bonalleck VC, who cannot forget Lt Gilmour calling him out on his conduct during an operation early in the war.

Harry is tired now, not having had leave for over a year, and a near-death experience whilst on patrol makes him question his fitness for the job and how much more he can take. With the shadow of Bonalleck and self-doubt chipping at his confidence, Harry fights his own internal battle to maintain effective command of his boat and crew.

_See You at the Bar_ offers the sights, sounds and smells of life aboard a fighting submarine in the second world war and how war brings into focus the true nature of humanity, both as individuals and as a collective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Never Too Old for a Pierhead Jump*




  







*The year is 1944, and Lieutenant Harry Gilmour is recovering in Beirut from an ill-fated British campaign to seize the Greek Islands.*

After four years at sea, he is expecting a shore job as his next appointment. Instead, a flash signal from C-in-C Mediterranean arrives: _Report to Alexandria and assume command of HM Submarine Saraband._His new command has just arrived there en route to the Indian Ocean and the war against Japan. But there’s been trouble on board, ‘Conduct prejudicial to naval discipline,’ and the skipper and first lieutenant have been summarily removed. Now it’s up to Harry Gilmour to pick up the pieces.With a sullen, uncooperative crew, Harry must navigate Japanese convoy routes through the shallow, treacherous waters of the Malay Archipelago. There, endless, sweltering hunts for targets through the island chains leave Saraband’s crew even more exhausted and demoralised. Yet, if they are to survive against an Imperial Japanese Navy growing in anti-submarine expertise, Harry must turn them into a taut fighting machine.

Because waiting for them, as the war in the Far East grinds towards its final conclusion, is a mission as daring and audacious as it is vital. One that could deliver the Royal Navy’s most spectacular success of the war.

*David Black* is the author of the _Harry Gilmour_ series of novels set in the Royal Navy submarine service during the Second World War. He also wrote _All the Freshness of the Morning_, a fictionalised account of President John F Kennedy’s epic wartime service as skipper of the US Navy torpedo boat PT109 during the Solomons’ campaign against the Japanese in the South Pacific. Black is a former UK national newspaper journalist and TV documentary producer. He now lives in Argyll and writes full time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Our Woman in Moscow: A Novel*




  








*"A captivating Cold War page-turner." — Real Simple

The New York Times bestselling author of The Summer Wives returns with a gripping and profoundly human story of Cold War espionage and family devotion.*

In the autumn of 1948, Iris Digby vanishes from her London home with her American diplomat husband and their two children. The world is shocked by the family’s sensational disappearance. Were they eliminated by the Soviet intelligence service? Or have the Digbys defected to Moscow with a trove of the West’s most vital secrets?

Four years later, Ruth Macallister receives a postcard from the twin sister she hasn’t seen since their catastrophic parting in Rome in the summer of 1940, as war engulfed the continent and Iris fell desperately in love with an enigmatic United States Embassy official named Sasha Digby. Within days, Ruth is on her way to Moscow, posing as the wife of counterintelligence agent Sumner Fox in a precarious plot to extract the Digbys from behind the Iron Curtain.

But the complex truth behind Iris’s marriage defies Ruth’s understanding, and as the sisters race toward safety, a dogged Soviet KGB officer forces them to make a heartbreaking choice between two irreconcilable loyalties.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rebel Elite: Action-packed espionage thriller with a twist (Sam Driver Book 1) *




  








*Only she can save the world. But can she save herself?*

_“Mission Impossible in book form.” (Netgalley review)_

Betrayed, captured and left to rot in a Siberian prison by her country. The future looks bleak for Sam Driver, the CIA’s former top terrorist hunter.

Yet when embassy bombings push the US and Russia to the brink of nuclear war, a cabal of rogue UN ambassadors hatch a plan to expose the true culprits in a last-gasp effort to avert the apocalypse.

A ragtag international team is assembled. Disavowed spies, assassins and soldiers pulled out of their foreign jails. Yet some are bitter enemies. Others feared mercenaries. And all with an axe to grind.

*Can they be trusted with the fate of the world?*

Leading the mission, Driver is perhaps the most troubled soul. And when her past comes back to haunt her, those very same demons threaten to doom us all.

*Rebel Elite is the first pulsating thriller in the Sam Driver series, perfect for fans of Lee Child and David Baldacci.*

*Previously published as Crisis Point.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Rebel Dark: Action-packed espionage thriller (Sam Driver Book 2) *




  








*Go rogue. Go dark. Go hunting.*

Shadowy cyberterrorist group, Viper Nine, holds the world to ransom. It’s a devastating global attack, with spy agencies and militaries all under their control.

Enter Sam Driver and her team. As operatives who don't officially exist, they're the only ones who can track the hackers down. But little do they suspect how sophisticated their targets are, or how terrifying their plans.

With society in chaos, Driver and her elite unit must walk a tightrope between hunting Viper Nine and flying under the radar of their own governments.

*If they’re exposed, it’s treason.*

But as the net closes on the mastermind behind the attacks, Driver questions the motives behind her team’s actions.

Because when it comes to protecting the world, can the ends ever justify the means? And could she herself be about to switch sides?

*The second heart-pounding thriller in the Sam* *Driver series, Rebel Dark is perfect for fans of Lee Child* *and David Baldacci.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dark Horse (The Destroyer Book 89)*


Book 1 is currently *free here.*


Book 22 is currently *free here.*














When the leaders of California are killed in a plane crash, a special election to replace them has to be held. Assassination attempts are made on the new candidates and Remo and Chiun must gain control of a rigged election. Enrique Esperanza brings hope, chaos and cookies to the campaign. If Chiun becomes Lord Treasurer of California CURE may compromised.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*LEGACY, Book 1: Forgotten Son *




  








For over five thousand years, there were always three binding rules for all Masters of Sinanju:

1) Payment is always in gold. No checks.
2) There is only one Master and one pupil.
3) No woman will ever be trained in Sinanju.

Sunny Joe Roam will throw the last two rules out the window in order to fulfill his tribe's oldest commitment. He will train both Stone Smith and his half-sister Freya Williams in the deadly art of Sinanju, ushering in a new era for the tribe. But will the lethal brother-sister duo be enough to help their new boss Benjamin Cole stop the Great Mexican Ninja Army from invading the southwestern United States?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Smoked Out (Digger Book 1) *




  








In _Smoked Out_, Digger crashes a funeral to find out whether the death of a doctor’s wife was an accident . . . or murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fool's Flight (Digger Book 2) *




  







In _Fool’s Flight_, Digger investigates a plane crash that leaves forty pilgrims dead, each of whom has an insurance policy payable to the reverend whose religious retreat they were traveling to attend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lucifer's Weekend (Digger Book 4)*




  







In _Lucifer’s Weekend_, Digger cannot convince a crazy widow to take a million dollar settlement for accidental death, and ends up uncovering a complicated murder plot involving a baby with a surprising father, a rogue cop, and a scheming millionaire with a sexy younger wife.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Private Lives of the Tudors: Uncovering the Secrets of Britain's Greatest Dynasty *




  








*A history focused on the monarchs’ intimate daily lives that “furnishes readers with a ‘Hey, did you know…?’ on almost every page” (The New York Times Book Review).*

England’s Tudor monarchs—Henry VII, Henry VIII, Edward VI, Mary I, and Elizabeth I—are perhaps the most celebrated of history’s royal families. But for all we know about them, their lives away from the public eye remain largely beyond our grasp.

Here, an acclaimed historian delves deep behind the public facade of the monarchs, showing us what their lives were like beyond the stage of the court. Drawing on original material from those closest to them—courtiers like the “groom of the stool,” a much-coveted position, surprisingly—Tracy Borman examines Tudor life in fine detail. What did the monarchs eat? What clothes did they wear, and how were they designed, bought, and cared for? How did they wield power? When sick, how were they treated? What games did they play? How did they practice their faith? And whom did they love, and how did they give birth to the all-important heirs?

Exploring their education, upbringing, and sexual lives, and taking us into the kitchens, bathrooms, schoolrooms, and bedrooms at court, _The Private Lives of the Tudors_ charts the course of the entire dynasty, surfacing new and fascinating insights into these celebrated figures.

“No royal family is better known…But there’s still much to learn from _The Private Lives of the Tudors_ thanks to the expertise and persistence of Borman…The most captivating moments of _Private Lives_, and there are plenty of them, bring the reader into other personal Tudor moments of strength, weakness, and heartache.”?_Christian Science Monitor_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Source: How Rivers Made America and America Remade Its Rivers *




  








*“An original and thought-provoking exploration of the sinuous course that water has carved through our economic and political landscape.” —Gerard Helferich, Wall Street Journal*


In a powerful work of environmental history, Martin Doyle tells the epic story of America and its rivers, from the U.S. Constitution’s roots in interstate river navigation, to the failure of the levees in Hurricane Katrina and the water wars in the west. Through his own travels and his encounters with experts all over the country—a Mississippi River tugboat captain, an Erie Canal lock operator, a project manager buying water rights for farms along the Colorado River—Doyle reveals the central role rivers have played in American history and how vital they are to its future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Beyond Valor: A World War II Story of Extraordinary Heroism, Sacrificial Love, and a Race against Time *




  








*On April 12, 1945, a fleet of American B-29 bombers flew toward Japan. Their mission was simple: Stop World War II by burning the cities, factories, and military bases of the Japanese empire, thereby forcing an unconditional surrender. But it didn't go as planned. Beyond Valor is one soldier's extraordinary tale of bravery, faith, and devotion.*

Onboard one of the B-29s, the _City of Los Angeles_, a phosphorus bomb detonated inside the plane. Staff Sergeant Henry E. "Red" Erwin absorbed the blast of burning phosphorus and managed to throw the still-flaming bomb overboard before collapsing from the third-degree burns that covered his body.

Breaking protocol, the plane diverted to a military hospital at Iwo Jima. President Truman quickly ordered that Erwin be awarded the Medal of Honor, the highest honor of the American military.

Drawn from in-depth interviews with eyewitnesses and deep archival research, _Beyond Valor_ tells the gripping story of Erwin's life--from his upbringing in the suburbs of Birmingham, Alabama to his enduring commitment to supporting veterans. _Beyond Valor _gives you a front-row seat to Erwin's amazing life and legacy. Along the way, you'll learn:


How Erwin's childhood in Birmingham shaped his faith and his family
How a split-second decision changed the course of his life
The countless ways that Erwin chose to give back to his fellow veterans after he returned home
_Beyond Valor _is about more than that fateful day in April 1945. It's a story of one man's journey from the ultimate despair to a place beyond service, beyond honor, and beyond valor: a life illuminated by the light of God's love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Escape from Auschwitz *




  








*This memoir of a Soviet POW’s escape from a Nazi concentration camp is a remarkable account of cruelty and courage during WWII.*

On November 6, 1942, seventy Soviet prisoners of war staged an extraordinary mass escape from Auschwitz. Among the escapees was prisoner number 1418, Andrey Pogozhev. One of the few who managed to evade the pursuing Nazi guards, Pogozhev lived to tell his story in this singular chronicle of wartime survival.

Pogozhev was caught by the Germans in 1941 and immediately sent to Auschwitz. He and his Red Army comrades were then put to work on the Birkenau construction site. Sick, starving, and forced to work in sub-zero weather, more than three hundred Russian prisoners died in a single day. Pogohzev vividly recounts what life was like inside Auschwitz, how a group of prisoners managed to organize and execute one of the few successful escapes from Auschwitz, and his punishing journey as a fugitive fleeing through the Carpathian Mountains into the Ukraine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Haven: The Dramatic Story of 1,000 World War II Refugees and How They Came to America *




  








*Award-winning journalist Ruth Gruber’s powerful account of a top-secret mission to rescue one thousand European refugees in the midst of World War II*

In 1943, nearly one thousand European Jewish refugees from eighteen different countries were chosen by President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s administration to receive asylum in the United States. All they had to do was get there.

Ruth Gruber, with the support of Secretary of the Interior Harold Ickes, volunteered to escort them on their secret route across the Atlantic from a port in Italy to a “safe haven” camp in Oswego, New York. The dangerous endeavor carried the threat of Nazi capture with each passing day.

While on the ship, Gruber recorded the refugees’ emotional stories and recounts them here in vivid detail, along with the aftermath of their arrival in the US, which involved a fight for their right to stay after the war ended.

The result is a poignant and engrossing true story of suffering under Nazi persecution and incredible courage in the face of overwhelming circumstances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/13/22.

Currently $3.

*Tap Code: The Epic Survival Tale of a Vietnam POW and the Secret Code That Changed Everything *




  








*Never-before-told details of underground operations during the Vietnam War told through one airman's inspiring story of true love, honor, and courage. *

Air Force pilot Captain Carlyle "Smitty" Harris was shot down over Vietnam on April 4, 1965, and taken to the infamous Hoa Lo prison--nicknamed the "Hanoi Hilton." For the next eight years, Smitty and hundreds of other American POWs--including John McCain and George "Bud" Day--suffered torture, solitary confinement, and abuse.

It was there Smitty covertly taught the Tap Code--an old, long-unused World War II method of communication--to many POWs. In turn, they taught others, and it quickly became a way for POWs to communicate without their captors' knowledge. It was a lifeline during their internment--a way to boost morale, stay unified, and communicate the chain of command--as well as an asset in helping them prevail over a brutal enemy.

Back home, meanwhile, Harris's wife, Louise, raised their three children alone, unsure of her husband's fate. One of the first POW wives of the Vietnam War, she became a role model for many wives, advocating for herself and her children in her husband's absence. 

Told through both Smitty's and Louise's voices, _Tap Code _shares a riveting true story of ingenuity under pressure, strength and dignity in the face of the enemy, the love of family, and the hope, faith, and resolve necessary to endure even the darkest circumstances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/14/22.

*Always verify price before clicking Buy. Prices can change at any time.*

Currently $2.

*The Crucible of Time *




  








*An alien race struggles to survive on an uninhabitable planet in this “impeccably detailed and beautifully thought out” novel from a Hugo Award winner (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).*

On a planet besieged with cosmic dust, where meteors of all sizes frequently hit, wiping out entire civilizations, a strange alien species struggles against extinction over the course of millennia. As their star grows hotter, melting ice caps and causing more earthquakes and volcanic eruptions, higher levels of radiation lead to higher rates of mutation. Plants that had been edible become poisonous or die off altogether. Watching their dire situation only get worse, the planet’s scientists finally acknowledge that to survive long-term, the inhabitants will have to abandon their fraught home world and become a space-faring species.

In a story that spans millennia, Hugo Award–winning author and British science fiction master John Brunner introduces us to an alien race that takes control of their own evolution and builds the technological society that will be their way into space.

“One of the most important science fiction authors. Brunner held a mirror up to reflect our foibles because he wanted to save us from ourselves.” —_SF Site_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tomorrow! *




  








*A chilling what if? tale of nuclear apocalypse in the American heartland*

Philip Wylie’s gripping parable _Tomorrow! _describes a time in America when doomsday threatens to dawn at any moment. A nation’s worst nightmare is made palpably real, seen through the eyes of a diverse group of ordinary citizens in two adjacent Great Plains metropolises. Wylie brings this holocaust to life with blood-chilling detail in his extraordinary science fiction classic whose power to shock and terrify is as strong as ever more than fifty years after its original release.

An unthinkable tomorrow is on the horizon. For the citizens of the neighboring Midwest cities of Green Prairie and River City, today marks the end of everything. Some are prepared to face the unthinkable; some refuse to believe it could ever happen. As the winter holidays approach, two young lovers share their dreams for the future, a corrupt bank officer fears the exposure of his crimes, and a wealthy matron, concerned only with status and prestige, wonders how she can ensure a marriage between her daughter and the scion of one of the city’s most important families. But on Christmas Day, when a terrible fire lights up the sky, all these petty human concerns become meaningless. And the destruction and horror wrought on that awful morning will only be the beginning of the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Alien: The Official Movie Novelization *




  







Alan Dean Foster is the acclaimed author of movie tie-ins for _Star Wars_, _Alien_,_ Transformers_. He was awarded the IAMTW Grand Master Scribe Award in 2008. A best-selling science-fiction and fantasy author in his own right; the popular _Pip and Flinx_ novels and the _Founding of the Commonwealth_ series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Complete Aliens Omnibus: Volume Five (Original Sin, DNA War)*




  








*Original Sin*
by Michael Jan Friedman

Centuries after the death of the original Ellen Ripley, her clone has joined the fight against the Alien threat. With the help of an android named Call, a brutal hired gun named Johner, and a paraplegic mechanic named Vriess, she will battle an Alien horror, and discover the answer to a question that pierces the Alien mystery to its seething acid-chamber of a heart.

*DNA War*
by Diane Carey

In a bleak galaxy, the hospitable planet Rosamond 6 is a rare find. But while it may look like an oasis among the stars, it harbors a fatal secret: it is infested with Aliens. Eager to prove her theory that the Aliens can be reasoned with, anthropologist Jocasta Malvaux has set up an observation post there. And something unexpected happens: the Aliens don't attack. But, why? Could it be that the monsters are evolving? Or is it a matter of time until every person on the planet must fight for their lives?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Complete Aliens Omnibus: Volume Six (Cauldron, Steel Egg)*




  








*The sixth book in The Complete Aliens Omnibus, an essential collection for fans of Twentieth Century Fox's iconic blockbuster action-packed science fiction film Aliens, comprised of Cauldron and Steel Egg.*

CAULDRON
by Diane Carey

On the spaceship Umiak, an elite troupe of cadets is forced into servitude by an unscrupulous captain taking the ship to a smuggler's rendezvous. During the transaction aboard the eerily silent Virginia, the cadets unwittingly transport an unexpected cargo: a hive of hibernating aliens. As the aliens begin to awake, a terrifying battle erupts between the cadets, the smugglers, the captain, and the emergent monsters. The cadets soon realize that in space, no one can hear them scream.

STEEL EGG
by John Shirley

Before Ripley, there was a first encounter. Someone on Earth knew about the aliens. Someone battled them, and survived. Aliens and humans have fought before.

When a human spaceship discovers a vast egg-shaped vessel in Saturn's orbit, they zero in to investigate the anomaly. They force their way aboard, finding evidence of an advanced civilization of peaceful creatures, now eradicated by an unknown foe. Three teams split up to explore the ship. But already the aliens have awoken. The first of all the battles unfolds...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Man Who Used the Universe*




  








*A notorious criminal pursues peace—and power—with alien enemies in this sci-fi novel from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of The Damned Trilogy.*

No one knows the true motives of Kees vaan Loo-Macklin. He’s a mastermind criminal who gave up his place at the head of the dark underworld to become a legitimate member of Evenwaith’s cities. But soon he was reaching out to powerful enemies—-the slimy aliens called the Nuel. Loo-Macklin negotiates an illusory peace agreement and gains precious alien secrets in the process. Is he after peace, power or pure evil? With enemy starships beginning to amass, we won’t have to wait long to find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Batman Arkham Knight: The Official Novelization *




  








THE OFFICIAL NOVELIZATION OF THE MOST EAGERLY AWAITED GAME OF 2015 -- BATMAN: ARKHAM KNIGHT!

Gotham City is in chaos as the criminal organizations run wild, seeking to fill the void left by the death of the Joker. When the Scarecrow threatens to unleash a toxin that will kill scores of innocents, the result is uncontrollable panic.

TM & (c) DC Comics. (s15)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Batman: Arkham Knight - The Riddler's Gambit *




  








THE OFFICIAL PREQUEL TO THE MOST EAGERLY AWAITED GAME OF 2015 -- BATMAN: ARKHAM KNIGHT!

The Joker's death has left a void in the Gotham City underworld--a void the Riddler seeks to fill in the deadliest way possible. Creating a path of death and destruction, the criminal mastermind places Batman and Robin in an unwinnable scenario, with the clock ticking down the moments to disaster.

TM & (c) DC Comics. (s15)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*DC Comics novels - Batman: The Killing Joke *




  








*Adapting what may be the most popular of graphic novels, by the edgy Hard Case Crime author, adding layers and exploring the nature of morality.*

Faced with overwhelming poverty and a pregnant wife, a tragic, struggling comedian is forced to turn to crime. In his first heist, he is immersed in toxic chemicals that disfigure him bizarrely, driving him mad and thus giving birth to The Joker.

For years, the Clown Prince of Crime has been caught in a dance of violence with his greatest nemesis, the Batman. Escaping Arkham Asylum, he plots his most lethal caper. This will be the ultimate punch line... his KILLING JOKE.

In their mission to protect Gotham City, Batman and Batgirl (Barbara Gordon) pursue ruthless criminals such as the grandiose Maxie Zeus and Antonio "Python" Palmares. Simultaneously, Commissioner James Gordon and Detective Harvey Bullock take on a cartel distributing the latest designer drug--"giggle sniff," derived from a venom created by The Joker.

This rapid-fire sequence of events spirals together to threaten Batman's closest friends and allies, and locks the two eternal foes in their ultimate death match.


Copyright © 2017 DC Comics. BATMAN, THE JOKER, THE KILLING JOKE and all related characters and elements © & TM DC Comics and Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*DC Comics novels - Harley Quinn: Mad Love *




  








*The definitive story of Harley Quinn by her co-creator, Paul Dini, and Pat Cadigan, revealing the secrets of her history even as she seeks to kill Batman.*

When she was only seven years old, Harleen Quinzel witnessed her father being beaten up by thugs, and then arrested by the police. That night she ran away to the safest place she could think of: Coney Island amusement park. But there, pursued into the Funhouse by the men who brutalised her father, she beheld unimaginable horrors.

Years later, Harleen has put her past behind her, and used her intelligence and ambition to escape her childhood of poverty with a career in psychiatry. Assigned to her first position at Arkham Hospital, she will discover, deep in the asylum, something dangerous and alluring, something quite unlike anything else she has ever known before: The Joker. Because why would you settle for love, when you could have MAD LOVE?

From the moment that Harleen finds a rose on her desk, to the moment she dons her harlequin hat, this is the definitive story that chronicles the obsession, the burning desire, the manic laughter, and the birth of one of the most controversial and popular comic book supervillains ever created: Harley Quinn.


Copyright © 2017 DC Comics. BATMAN, THE JOKER, HARLEY QUINN, SUICIDE SQUAD and all related characters and elements © & TM DC Comics and Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Flash: The Haunting of Barry Allen*




  








An original novel by Clay Griffith & Susan Griffith based on the hit Warner Bros. series created by Greg Berlanti & Andrew Kreisberg & Geoff Johns 

Speeding through Central City, Barry Allen is met with a startling sight—the Flash, older, battered, and badly injured. Before he can speak, the doppelgänger is gone.

Then Barry begins experiencing glitches in his powers—moments that leave him ghostly and immobile in the middle of missions. When a group of his enemies—including Pied Piper, Weather Wizard, and Peekaboo—chooses this time to launch a new assault, the Flash seeks help from his most trusted ally.
Oliver Queen – the Arrow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Flash: Climate Changeling *




  








*One of the Flash's deadliest foes--the Weather Wizard--returns to kill Joe West and the Scarlet Speedster. Will he unleash a far greater evil?*

Months ago, Joe West's timely intervention saved the Flash from being murdered by meta-human Clyde Mardon. Clyde was killed and his elder brother Mark, the Weather Wizard, was incarcerated in Iron Heights prison, furious, bitter, and desperate for revenge... As storms gather over Central City, a mysterious spectre who looks just like the deceased Clyde quickens his brother's escape. With one of Central City's most feared villains on the loose, Barry Allen and the team at S.T.A.R. Labs race to track him down before he can take catastrophic vengeance on the entire metropolis. 

THE FLASH and all related characters and elements © & TM DC Comics and Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc. DC LOGO : TM & © DC Comics. WB SHIELD: TM & © WBEI. (s17)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Marvel classic novels - Spider-Man: The Venom Factor Omnibus *




  








*Rediscover the classic Spider-Man Venom trilogy by Diane Duane, now as a brand-new omnibus collecting all three novels.

THIS TRIPLE THREAT GIVES SPIDER-MAN THE FIGHT OF HIS LIFE.*

Collecting all three of Diane Duane's fan-favorite Spider-Man novels in a brand-new omnibus, featuring The Venom Factor, The Lizard Sanction, and The Octopus Agenda.

Venom is out of control, seemingly murdering one of the innocents he swore to protect. Has Venom lost his mind, or is there another suspect?

The Lizard is rampaging through the Everglades in search of a cure. While Spider-Man tries to stop him causing any more destruction, Venom appears hell-bent on killing the Lizard. What do these two have in common, and does it have something to do with the mysterious group of mercenaries in the area?

Doctor Octopus is stockpiling nuclear bombs and has masterminded a plan to rain havoc down across the globe. Spider-Man and Venom must put aside their differences and team up to defeat Doc Ock before he devastates the planet..


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Marvel’s Spider-Man: Miles Morales – Wings of Fury *




  








*The official prequel to Marvel's Spider-Man: Miles Morales from Marvel and Insomniac Games, with an exclusive adventure that leads directly into the game itself.*

MILES MORALES has a lot going on, what with moving to a new neighborhood, dealing with the loss of his father, and the whole gaining super-powers thing. After a misunderstanding with the law, Miles questions what it means to be a hero when people are ready to believe the worst in you. Tempted by the power and freedom of his new abilities, Miles must decide what kind of Spider-Man he wants to be.

When Vulture starts wreaking havoc across the city with his new accomplice Starling, Miles can't just sit back and watch. Teamed up with Peter Parker, the two Spider-Men must stop the winged duo before they can unleash experimental tech across the whole city. With lives at risk, can Miles step up and be a hero?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Song of Kali *




  








*The World Fantasy Award winner by the author of the Hyperion Cantos and Carrion Comfort: An American finds himself encircled by horrors in Calcutta.*

Praised by Dean Koontz as “the best novel in the genre I can remember,” _Song of Kali_ follows an American magazine editor who journeys to the brutally bleak, poverty-stricken Indian city in search of a manuscript by a mysterious poet—but instead is drawn into an encounter with the cult of Kali, goddess of death.

A chilling voyage into the squalor and violence of the human condition, this novel is considered by many to be the best work by the author of _The Terror_, who has been showered with accolades, including the Bram Stoker Award, the International Horror Guild Award, and the Hugo Award.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lost on a Page *




  








*"This is one of the most clever, entertaining, and hilarious books I've ever read." -Joe Siple, bestselling author of The Five Wishes of Mr. Murray McBride*

Some genres were never meant to cross.

Joe Slade is a detective with a hot lead and a warm gun. He no longer believes in happy-ever-afters, but his faith in plot twists is devout. Good thing.

He is about to discover the biggest twist of all.

Joe Slade is not real.

He is a character in a series of mystery novels. And when he discovers all his pain has been in the name of book sales, there will be hell to pay. Vowing revenge on his author, he will set off for the World Where the Books Are Written. The road will take him through genres foreign and treacherous: High Fantasy, Bodice-Ripping Romance, Intergalactic Sci-Fi, and others even more awful and terrifying.

But what if this new life is about more than just living? And will Joe still come out on top when all the rules have changed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Diana Ross:: A Biography *




  








*The New York Times bestselling biographer provides “the dish on Motown’s most famous songstress” in this newly updated edition (The Dallas Morning News).*

Drawn from hundreds of interviews conducted over four decades, _Diana Ross_ paints an unforgettable picture of an extraordinary and often controversial legend—a pop music goddess, acclaimed actress, loving mother, Civil Rights trailblazer, and consummate entertainer. Beautiful and fascinating, she is her own invention—the definition of a superstar.

First-time revelations abound, from the tough decisions she made while having Berry Gordy’s baby and the _real_ reasons behind the break-up of the Supremes to her triumphant recovery after a surprising DUI arrest and her gala appearance at the Kennedy Center Honors.

Bestselling biographer J. Randy Taraborrelli boldly explores Diana Ross’s troubled relationships and the heartbreak she feels compelled to hide, bringing into focus a complex personality too often obscured by the bright lights of fame. Rich with detail and personal anecdotes, and fully up-to-date, _Diana Ross_ is both definitive and delightful—the ultimate biography that Miss Ross so richly deserves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*One Life *




  








*An instant New York Times bestseller!

“Rapinoe's 'signature pose' from the 2019 FIFA Women's World Cup is synonymous to the feeling we got when finishing this book: heart full, arms wide and ready to take up space in this world.”—USA Today 

Megan Rapinoe, Olympic gold medalist and two-time Women's World Cup champion, reveals for the first time her life both on and off the field. Guided by her personal journey into social justice, brimming with humor, humanity, and joy, she urges all of us to ask ourselves, What will you do with your one life?*

Only four years old when she kicked her first soccer ball, Megan Rapinoe developed a love – and clear talent – for the game at a young age. But it was her parents who taught her that winning was much less important than how she lived her life. From childhood on, Rapinoe always did what she could to stand up for what was right—even if it meant going up against people who disagreed.

In _One Life_, Megan Rapinoe invites readers on a remarkable journey, looking back on both her victories and her failures, and pulls back the curtain on events we know only from the headlines. After the 2011 World Cup, discouraged by how few athletes were open about their sexuality, Rapinoe decided to come out publicly as gay and use her platform to advocate for marriage equality. Recognizing the power she had to bring attention to critical issues, in 2016 she took a knee during the national anthem in solidarity with former NFL player Colin Kaepernick to protest racial injustice and police brutality—the first high-profile white athlete to do so. The backlash was immediate, but it couldn’t compare to the overwhelming support. Rapinoe became a force of change. 

Here for the first time, Rapinoe reflects upon some of the most pivotal moments in her life and career – from her realization in college that she was gay, through the disputes with soccer coaches and officials over her decision to kneel, to the first time she met her now-fiancé WNBA champion Sue Bird, and up through suing the US Soccer Federation over gender discrimination and equal pay. Throughout, Rapinoe makes clear the obligation we all have to speak up, and the impact each of us can have on our communities. Deeply personal and inspiring, _One Life _reveals that real, concrete change lies within all of us, and asks: If we all have the same resource—this one precious life, made up of the decisions we make every day—what are you going to do? 

*"One Life makes it clear that Rapinoe’s greatest accomplishments may ultimately come away from the soccer pitch. She’s a new kind of American hero."—San Francisco Chronicle *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pardon My French: How a Grumpy American Fell in Love with France*




  








To make a friend is a joy. To make a friend in another country is a wonderment—a small miracle. _Pardon My French_ follows the lives of an American couple who have embraced a daunting mission: Not to be spectators in France, but to be absorbed by France.

Amidst the minefields of linguistic faux pas, the perplexities of French gestures, the exquisite and often exotic cuisine, and the splendor of Christmas on the Mediterranean—see what it is like for an occasionally gruff American to be adopted into a new family. Witness the hugging, the teasing, and the laughter that follows, when nothing on earth could be more perfect. Experience what it is like to fall in love with the French.

Follow the adventures of the author as he pits his rather staid and conventional driving skills against the French speed demons of Languedoc. Step into his sneakers as he tests his basketball prowess against the young French bucks adorned with backward ball caps and over-the-knee Chicago Bulls game shorts. Watch how he frolics in the Mediterranean Sea for the first time with a French topless companion. Marvel as he sits in with a world-class French jazz band. Observe him overcome his shyness in talking to the beautiful nude model from his painting class in the studio atop the village police station. Envision how he learns to dance the tango with his head upright, his chest expanded, and his strides befitting a newly adorned French god—one with sensuality on his mind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Boys: A Memoir of Hollywood and Family *




  








*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“This extraordinary book is not only a chronicle of Ron’s and Clint’s early careers and their wild adventures, but also a primer on so many topics—how an actor prepares, how to survive as a kid working in Hollywood, and how to be the best parents in the world! The Boys will surprise every reader with its humanity.” — Tom Hanks

"I have read dozens of Hollywood memoirs. But The Boys stands alone. A delightful, warm and fascinating story of a good life in show business.” — Malcolm Gladwell

Happy Days, The Andy Griffith Show, Gentle Ben—these shows captivated millions of TV viewers in the ’60s and ’70s. Join award-winning filmmaker Ron Howard and audience-favorite actor Clint Howard as they frankly and fondly share their unusual family story of navigating and surviving life as sibling child actors.*

“What was it like to grow up on TV?” Ron Howard has been asked this question throughout his adult life. in _The Boys_, he and his younger brother, Clint, examine their childhoods in detail for the first time. For Ron, playing Opie on _The Andy Griffith Show _and Richie Cunningham on _Happy Days _offered fame, joy, and opportunity—but also invited stress and bullying. For Clint, a fast start on such programs as _Gentle Ben_ and _Star Trek_ petered out in adolescence, with some tough consequences and lessons.

With the perspective of time and success—Ron as a filmmaker, producer, and Hollywood A-lister, Clint as a busy character actor—the Howard brothers delve deep into an upbringing that seemed normal to them yet was anything but. Their Midwestern parents, Rance and Jean, moved to California to pursue their own showbiz dreams. But it was their young sons who found steady employment as actors. Rance put aside his ego and ambition to become Ron and Clint’s teacher, sage, and moral compass. Jean became their loving protector—sometimes _over_-protector—from the snares and traps of Hollywood.

By turns confessional, nostalgic, heartwarming, and harrowing, _THE BOYS_ is a dual narrative that lifts the lid on the Howard brothers’ closely held lives. It’s the journey of a tight four-person family unit that held fast in an unforgiving business and of two brothers who survived “child-actor syndrome” to become fulfilled adults.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hippopotamus: A Novel *




  








*Now a major motion picture: A “deliciously wicked and amusing” tale of a cranky curmudgeon investigating strange goings-on at an English country house (The New York Times).*

“I’ve suffered for my art, now it’s your turn.” So begins the story of Ted Wallace, unaffectionately known as the Hippopotamus. Failed poet, failed theater critic, failed father and husband, Ted is a shameless womanizer, drinks too much, and is at odds in his cranky but maddeningly logical way with most of modern life.

Fired from his job at the newspaper, Ted seeks a few months’ repose and free liquor at Swafford Hall, the country mansion of his old friend Michael Logan. This world of boozy dinners, hunting parties, and furtive liaisons has recently been turned on its head by miracles, healings, and phenomena beyond Ted’s comprehension. As the mysteries deepen, _The Hippopotamus_ builds into a rollicking sendup of the classic British mystery that is “tremendously funny” (Christopher Buckley) and a “near-perfect book” (_Entertainment Weekly_).

The basis for the recent movie starring Roger Allam, Matthew Modine, and Fiona Shaw, “_The Hippopotamus_ is animated by an antic sense of comedy and features a willfully feckless hero . . . Described in uproarious terms that suggest Wodehouse crossed with Waugh, Swafford emerges as a parody of every upper-class country house ever depicted in an English novel” (_The New York Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Moving Finger: A Miss Marple Mystery (Miss Marple Mysteries Book 3) *




  








*The indomitable sleuth Miss Marple is led to a small town with shameful secrets in Agatha Christie’s classic detective story, The Moving Finger. *

Lymstock is a town with more than its share of scandalous secrets—a town where even a sudden outbreak of anonymous hate mail causes only a minor stir.

But all that changes when one of the recipients, Mrs. Symmington, commits suicide. Her final note says “I can’t go on,” but Miss Marple questions the coroner’s verdict of suicide. Soon nobody is sure of anyone—as secrets stop being shameful and start becoming deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Murder Is Announced: A Miss Marple Mystery (Miss Marple Mysteries Book 5) *




  







The villagers of Chipping Cleghorn, including Jane Marple, are agog with curiosity over an advertisement in the local gazette which read: 'A murder is announced and will take place on Friday October 29th, at Little Paddocks at 6:30 p.m.' Unable to resist the mysterious invitation, a crowd begins to gather at Little Paddocks at the pointed time when, without warning, the lights go out ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Federal Bureau of Magic: Boxed Set, Books 1-3 (Federal Bureau of Magic Cozy Mystery) *




  








*Welcome to Chipping Cheddar, where supernaturals are hidden in plain sight.*

This box set contains the first 3 books in the Federal Bureau of Magic cozy mystery series, including:

GREAT BALLS OF FURY

Annoying but loving family? Check.

Picturesque small town with a hot police chief? Check.

A rescue hellhound, a black cat with attitude, and a pet python that thinks he’s a puppy? Triple check.

My story has all the hallmarks of a sweet and cozy supernatural tale, but there’s a twist—

I am evil.

Well, I’m supposed to be evil thanks to both nature and nurture, but I fight it with every fiber of my being. I just want to live a normal life. I even joined the FBI instead of the Federal Bureau of Magic, until my powers reared their ugly head and the agency sent me packing back to my hometown to fight magical crimes instead.

Now I’m back in Chipping Cheddar, living with my evil family, with a new job and all my old baggage.

Oh, and there’s a dead body, which was definitely not an accident.

So there you have it. Welcome to my world.


FURY GODMOTHER

Be careful what you wish for...

I've only been back home a few weeks and already strange events are happening all over town. Wishes are coming true to the delight of those affected. Despite the seemingly good fortune, I need to put on my Federal Bureau of Magic badge and get to work. I can't let supernatural shenanigans disrupt the natural order of life here, no matter how awesome they seem.

When their good luck starts to take a dark turn, I have to kick my efforts into overdrive. Can I crack the case before these dreams-come-true turn into nightmares?

NO GUTS, NO FURY

I'm less than thrilled when the Federal Bureau of Magic sends a training instructor to make sure my skills are up to snuff. Agent Quinn Redmond is an uptight fae with a rigid approach to rules and regulations that even a do-gooder like me finds stifling. When an eerie fog settles over the town, residents begin acting out in response, resulting in overtime hours for Chief Fox and local law enforcement. Things take a deadly turn when one of the residents ends up dead and I worry his death is only the beginning.

Will I manage to shine a light on the situation or is the whole town destined to remain in a fog?


The Federal Bureau of Magic Cozy Mystery books are full-length humorous paranormal cozy mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A World of Deceit (A Joe Burgess Mystery, Book 7) (The Joe Burgess Mystery Series) *




  








*A Geologist Lies Comatose in a Portland, Maine Hospital in A World of Deceit, a Detective Joe Burgess Thriller by Kate Flora*

_--Portland, Maine--_

Unable to awaken her father--eminent geologist, Ted Gabbro--nine-year-old Arielle approaches the vacationing Joe Burgess, desperate for his help.

Loathe to let anything interfere with his much needed rest on the mountains of western Maine, Joe can't ignore the girl's plea for help and can't deny that something is very wrong.

As the frightened girl's father languishes in a coma and her mother can’t be found, Burgess finds himself in a tangle of land disputes, family politics, the child’s parents’ nasty divorce, and the powerful greed that accompanies "gold fever".

*Winner of the Maine Literary Award for Crime Fiction*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Suffer the Little Children (Commissario Brunetti Book 16)*




  








*An assault on a pediatrician reveals a web of corruption and deception in the New York Times–bestselling, Silver Dagger Award–winning series.*

When Commissario Brunetti is summoned in the middle of the night to the hospital bed of a senior pediatrician, he is confronted with more questions than answers. Three men—a young Carabiniere captain and two privates from out of town—have burst into the doctor’s apartment in the middle of the night, attacked him, and taken away his eighteen-month-old baby boy.

What could have motivated an assault by the forces of the state so violent it has left the doctor mute? Who would have authorized such an alarming operation? At the same time, Brunetti’s colleague Inspector Vianello discovers a moneymaking scam between pharmacists and doctors in the city. But it appears as if one of the pharmacists is after more than money . . .

This is a smart, suspenseful novel in the series set in a beautifully realized Venice, a glorious city seething with small-town vice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Triumph of the Spider Monkey (Hard Case Crime) *




  








*Unavailable for 40 years, this seminal novel of madness and murder is acclaimed author Joyce Carol Oates' powerful trip into the mind of a maniac.*

Abandoned as a baby in a bus station locker, shuttled from one abusive foster home and detention center to another, Bobbie Gotteson grew up angry, hurting, damaged. His hunger to succeed as a musician brought him across the country to Hollywood, but along with it came his seething rage, his paranoid delusions, and his capacity for acts of shocking violence.

Unavailable for 40 years, The Triumph of the Spider Monkey is an eloquent, terrifying, heartbreaking exploration of madness by one of the most acclaimed authors of the past century. This definitive edition for the first time pairs the original novel with a never-before-collected companion novella by Joyce Carol Oates, unseen since its sole publication in a literary journal nearly half a century ago, which examines the impact of Gotteson's killing spree on a woman who survived it, as seen through the eyes of the troubled young man hired by a private detective to surveil her...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Robert B. Parker's The Devil Wins (Jesse Stone Novels Book 14) *




  








*A Nor’easter blows into Paradise and churns up the past—in the stunning new addition to Robert B. Parker’s New York Times–bestselling series featuring Police Chief Jesse Stone.*

In the wake of a huge storm, three bodies are discovered in the rubble of an abandoned factory building in an industrial part of Paradise known as The Swap. One body, a man’s, wrapped in a blue tarp, is only hours old. But found within feet of that body are the skeletal remains of two teenage girls who had gone missing during a Fourth of July celebration twenty-five years earlier. Not only does that crime predate Jesse Stone’s arrival in Paradise, but the dead girls were close friends of Jesse’s right hand, Officer Molly Crane. And things become even more complicated when one of the dead girls’ mothers returns to Paradise to bury her daughter and is promptly murdered. It’s up to Police Chief Jesse Stone to pull away the veil of the past to see how all the murders are connected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*From Here to Eternity (The World War II Trilogy Book 1) *




  








*James Jones’s epic story of army life in the calm before Pearl Harbor—now with previously censored scenes and dialogue restored
*

At the Pearl Harbor army base in 1941, Robert E. Lee Prewitt is Uncle Sam’s finest bugler. A career soldier with no patience for army politics, Prewitt becomes incensed when a commander’s favorite wins the title of First Bugler. His indignation results in a transfer to an infantry unit whose commander is less interested in preparing for war than he is in boxing. But when Prewitt refuses to join the company team, the commander and his sergeant decide to make the bugler’s life hell.


An American classic now available with scenes and dialogue considered unfit for publication in the 1950s, _From Here to Eternity_ is a stirring picture of army life in the months leading up to the attack on Pearl Harbor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wingman *




  








*The first book in the bestselling, action-packed Wingman Series: With America in ashes, and lawlessness threatening to rule land, air, and sea, one pilot stands poised to pull his nation back from the brink of all-out anarchy*

The Big War started in Western Europe with a Soviet nerve gas attack that laid waste to France, Germany, and Spain. The world’s democracies fought back, and pilots like Hawk Hunter led the charge—tearing across the flaming wreckage of the continent at supersonic speeds. They pushed the Russians back and just when victory was in sight, a traitor at the highest level of government turned off America’s missile defense system, and Soviet nukes rained from the sky. Two years after the nuclear holocaust, Hunter gets a message to report to his old commander. America is in pieces: Pirates rule the skies, and an airborne armada is plotting to attack Football City (formerly known as St. Louis). The armada is made up of criminals flying state-of-the-art jets, and even though the government can only offer Hunter his old F-16, he will do whatever it takes to reclaim his ravaged homeland. _Wingman _is the first book of the Wingman series, which also includes _The Circle War _and _The Lucifer Crusade_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Circle War (Wingman Book 2)*




  








*Flying over a shattered nation, ace pilot Hawk Hunter comes face to face with his greatest enemy*

The United States may have defeated the Soviet Union in the Battle for Western Europe, but the Russians ended World War III with a nuclear sneak attack that shattered America into a collection of warring states dominated by criminals, fascists, and pirates. Air power rules all in the New Order, and pilots like Hawk Hunter are the only form of law. One of the most decorated pilots of the old US Air Force, he flies for the Pacific American Air Corps, a loose group of flyboys who have taken it upon themselves to safeguard what remains of US borders. Flying his U-2 over the frozen tundra late one night, Hunter detects something on his infrared camera: fifty jet fighters, accompanied by a full-scale invasion force. And their sides bear the emblem that frightens him most: the red star of the Soviet Union. World War IV is about to begin. _The Circle War _is the second book of the Wingman series, which also includes _Wingman _and _The Lucifer Crusade_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Twisted Cross (Wingman Book 5) *




  








*With the Russians vanquished, fighter pilot Hawk Hunter sets his sights on an old enemy poised for trouble in Panama.*

A Boeing 727 is making a routine charter flight out of Football City—formerly known as St. Louis—when three F-4 Phantoms appear on its tail and open fire. No match for the lightning-quick Phantoms, the 727’s pilot is about to give up when his assailants explode in mid-air, becoming the latest casualties of Hawk Hunter, the Wingman. Hunter is the greatest fighter pilot the world has ever known. Most recently, he brought the United States back from the brink of extinction. But a new threat has emerged from the south: An army of neo-Nazis has seized control of the Panama Canal, and they’re armed to the teeth. Their hateful ideology may be decades out of date, but these jackbooted killers have firepower that is state-of-the-art. _The Twisted Cross _is the fifth book of the Wingman series, which also includes _Wingman _and _The Circle War_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Return from the Inferno (Wingman Book 9) *




  








*When the Wingman vanishes, it’s up to the remaining few to fight America’s latest invaders in this post-WWIII “sizzling hot” action series (Stephen Coonts).*

Just as America is beginning to recover from nuclear war, her enemies attack again. As ace pilot Hawk Hunter battles the horde of Nordic mercenaries who have ravaged the East Coast, another army lands in California: the combined forces of the dictatorships of East Asia. The Second Axis is here. As always, Hunter leads the charge, flying his famous red, white, and blue F-16 into the invasion’s maw. But for the first time ever, the Wingman does not come out the other side. Their champion gone, America’s soldiers carry on in his absence, resorting to guerilla warfare in a desperate attempt to protect the country’s interior. As the hopeless battle wears on, rumors circulate that Hunter is out there somewhere, planning a counterattack. Until that glorious day comes, there is nothing America can do but hope. _Return from the Inferno _is the ninth book of the Wingman series, which also includes _Wingman _and _The Circle War_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Scalawags *




  








Union Army sergeant Sam Walker returns home to Iowa after leaving a prisoner of war camp, only to discover that his sweetheart has married his brother. He heads down to Mulberry, Texas, to keep a promise to his fallen Union army brother-in-arms, Joe Farrell, to make sure that his family is safe. But what Sam finds is the Farrell family in shambles: a gang of former Confederate soldiers are harassing them because of Joe’s Union service. In desperation, Joe’s widow, Julia, has married the gang’s sadistic leader—a man Sam had haunting his dreams since the war. To rescue Julia, Sam will need to rely on his wits as much as his guns, and he’ll need the help of the whole Farrell clan, including Joe’s disarming younger sister, Mary.

*This is a new release of an edition originally published by C.J. Petit.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Spy Who Spoke Porpoise *




  








*A circus performer turned superspy is caught up in a Cold War web of conspiracy and death when the body of a murdered CIA agent is discovered in a Hawaiian marine park*

By any definition, Ringling Wallenda Grove is an extraordinary man. The son of expatriate Russian former circus owners, he mastered the arts of acrobatics, animal training, and magic at a young age, distinguished himself as an officer in World War II, and went on to amass a fortune of several million dollars before going into semiretirement.

But there is another side to this man that few know about. R. W. Grove is a master spy, having honed his trade as a postwar intelligence agent with the OSS. Now the murder of a Company agent, whose body was found floating among the aquatic animals in Honolulu’s popular Sea Life Park, is pulling Grove back into the game. A deadly international conspiracy is afoot, involving the nation’s most bitter and dangerous enemies, and it centers on a covert CIA operation code-named Zed—an undertaking so secretive that even the president can know nothing about it. 

Renowned for his provocative, stunningly realized speculative fiction, Philip Wylie joined the ranks of John le Carré, Len Deighton, Robert Ludlum, and other masters of the espionage thriller when he first published _The Spy Who Spoke Porpoise_. Brimming with action, intrigue, and ingenious twists and turns, the novel brilliantly captures the fears, anxieties, paranoia, and rampant conspiracies that hallmarked the Cold War era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The New Guinea Job (A Case Lee Novel Book 2) *




  








When a mysterious client asks former Delta Force operator Case Lee to investigate a massive New Guinea gold discovery, the job quickly unravels into an incredible world of spies, terrorists, and tribal headhunters. Case—with a sense he’s being played—walks away from the entire mess. Until life-threatening events pull him back in. This time, he’s not taking any prisoners.

A murdered wife. A bounty on his head. Case lives an isolated life on the Ace of Spades, an old wooden cruiser plying the waters of the Intracoastal Waterway from Virginia to Florida. His only friends are a collection of former Delta Force teammates spread across the globe. And an enigmatic broker of clandestine information, Jules of the Clubhouse.

Case wants out. But bounty hunters and spies and shadowed players keep pulling him back in. And discover his special skills. Very special skills. If you like Jack Reacher and Mitch Rapp, you’ll love this new novel from acclaimed author Vince Milam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Florida Firefight (Hawker Book 1)*




  








*A disgraced Chicago cop launches a one-man war against organized crime in this novel by the New York Times–bestselling author of the Doc Ford series.*

A man holds twelve children hostage at gunpoint. Across the street, James Hawker dangles from a skyscraper, watching the terrorist through a sniper’s scope. Hawker has a shot, and he wants to take it, but the police brass say no. By the time he gets permission, it will be far too late. The terrorist opens fire, killing two of the children before Hawker can take him out. When the smoke clears, the madman is dead, and Hawker’s career is toast. No longer a cop, he’s about to become America’s deadliest defender.

The father of one of the murdered children hires Hawker as a private vigilante, and gives him an unlimited bankroll to wage a nationwide fight against organized crime. The first battle will be fought in Florida, where drug smugglers have taken root like a cancer—and Hawker will have to cut them out.

From the author of _Mangrove Lightning _and the Hannah Smith series, who “raises the bar of the action thriller,” this is a hard-charging story of one man’s quest for justice (_The Miami Herald_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Betrayal of Trust: The Collapse of Global Public Health*




  








*In this "meticulously researched" account (New York Times Book Review), a Pulitzer Prize-winning author examines the dangers of a failing public health system unequipped to handle large-scale global risks like a coronavirus pandemic.*

The _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The Coming Plague_, Laurie Garrett takes on perhaps the most crucial global issue of our time in this eye-opening book. She asks: is our collective health in a state of decline? If so, how dire is this crisis and has the public health system itself contributed to it? Using riveting detail and finely-honed storytelling, exploring outbreaks around the world, Garrett exposes the underbelly of the world's globalization to find out if it can still be assumed that government can and will protect the people's health, or if that trust has been irrevocably broken.

*"A frightening vision of the future and a deeply unsettling one . . . a sober, scary book that not only limns the dangers posed by emerging diseases but also raises serious questions about two centuries' worth of Enlightenment beliefs in science and technology and progress." -- Michiko Kakutani, The New York Times*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Deadly Outbreaks: How Medical Detectives Save Lives Threatened by Killer Pandemics, Exotic Viruses, and Drug-Resistant Parasites *




  








*CONTAINS IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT THE CORONAVIRUS!

“Portrays epidemiologists as disease detectives who tirelessly hunt for clues and excel at deductive reasoning. Even Sherlock Holmes would be proud of this astute group of professionals.”—Booklist*

This updated edition features a brand new section detailing important facts about the coronavirus and tips for keeping yourself and your family safe.

Despite advances in health care, infectious microbes continue to be a formidable adversary to scientists and doctors. Vaccines and antibiotics, the mainstays of modern medicine, have not been able to conquer infectious microbes because of their amazing ability to adapt, evolve, and spread to new places. Terrorism aside, one of the greatest dangers from infectious disease we face today is from a massive outbreak of drug-resistant microbes.

_Deadly Outbreaks_ recounts the scientific adventures of a special group of intrepid individuals who investigate these outbreaks around the world and figure out how to stop them. Part homicide detective, part physician, these medical investigators must view the problem from every angle, exhausting every possible source of contamination. Any data gathered in the field must be stripped of human sorrows and carefully analyzed into hard statistics.

Author Alexandra Levitt, PhD, is an expert on emerging diseases and other public health threats. Here she shares insider accounts she’s collected that go behind the alarming headlines we’ve seen in the media: mysterious food poisonings, unexplained deaths at a children’s hospital, a strange neurologic disease afflicting slaughterhouse workers, flocks of birds dropping dead out of the sky, and drug-resistant malaria running rampant in a refugee camp. Meet the resourceful investigators—doctors, veterinarians, and research scientists—and discover the truth behind these cases and more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Nuclear War Survival Skills: Lifesaving Nuclear Facts and Self-Help Instructions *




  








*A field-tested guide to surviving a nuclear attack, written by a revered civil defense expert.*

This edition of Cresson H. Kearny’s iconic _Nuclear War Survival Skills_ (originally published in 1979), updated by Kearny himself in 1987 and again in 2001, offers expert advice for ensuring your family’s safety should the worst come to pass. Chock-full of practical instructions and preventative measures, _Nuclear War Survival Skills_ is based on years of meticulous scientific research conducted by Oak Ridge National Laboratory.

Featuring a new introduction by ex-Navy SEAL Don Mann, this book also includes: instructions for six different fallout shelters, myths and facts about the dangers of nuclear weapons, tips for maintaining an adequate food and water supply, a foreword by “the father of the hydrogen bomb,” physicist Dr. Edward Teller, and an “About the Author” note by Eugene P. Wigner, physicist and Nobel Laureate.

Written at a time when global tensions were at their peak, _Nuclear War Survival Skills_ remains relevant in the dangerous age in which we now live.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ladies of Magna Carta: Women of Influence in Thirteenth Century England *




  








*An innovative take on Magna Carta history that examines the impact and influence of women.*

_39. No man shall be taken, imprisoned, outlawed, banished or in any way destroyed, nor will we proceed against or prosecute him, except by the lawful judgment of his peers or by the law of the land._

This clause in Magna Carta was in response to the appalling imprisonment and starvation of Matilda de Braose, the wife of one of King John’s barons. Matilda was not the only woman who influenced, or was influenced by, the 1215 Charter of Liberties, now known as Magna Carta. Women from many of the great families of England were affected by the far-reaching legacy of Magna Carta, from their experiences in the civil war and as hostages, to calling on its use to protect their property and rights as widows.

_Ladies of Magna Carta_ looks into the relationships—through marriage and blood—of the various noble families and how they were affected by the Barons’ Wars, Magna Carta, and its aftermath—the bonds that were formed and those that were broken. Including the royal families of England and Scotland, the Marshals, the Warennes, the Braoses, and more, _Ladies of Magna Carta_ focuses on the roles played by the women of the great families whose influences and experiences have reached far beyond the thirteenth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*I Survived to Tell: A Holocaust Memoir about Survival in the Warsaw Ghetto and 7 Camps *




  








In no less than *seven concentration and extermination* *camps*, the Polish-Jew Noach (Natan) Żelechower was imprisoned during World War II. His first wife and their daughter were transported from the Warsaw Ghetto to Treblinka and perished there during the Great Deportation of the Warsaw Jews in the summer of 1942, and he was left alone to face the threat of Nazi persecution and death.

With great resilience, fortitude, and the hope to be reunited with his wife and daughter, Noach was able to withstand and survive the hardships of the camp world, forced labor, and death marches. Throughout the war he kept repeating his daughter’s words in her last note:
*“Daddy, save yourself! Perhaps fate will bring us back together again.”*

He wrote his memoir in 1946, a few months after he returned to Warsaw and after confirming that his family had perished. In his memoir “*I SURVIVED TO TELL*”, with detailed descriptions of knowing hunger and the methods of torture by which his captors tormented him and his friends, Noach wrote about the prisoners’ relationships with one another and emphasizes the loss of hope. Alongside manifestations of sympathy and help, he powerfully illustrates the despair, the suffering, and the pain that dulled people’s emotions.

After the war, Noach married Paulina Weinreb, a Holocaust survivor as well, and in 1947 their only daughter Hana (Ani) was born.

On Hana’s initiative with her joint translation from Polish to Hebrew with her husband Stefan Cytron, the Hebrew version of her father’s memoir was published in January 2020 by Yad Vashem Publications (The World Holocaust Remembrance Center) under the title “המחנה השביעי שלי” (“My Seventh Camp”). And now, the translated memoir from Polish to English is published on Amazon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kursk 1943: Last German Offensive in the East (Casemate Illustrated) *




  








*An illustrated history of World War II’s largest tank battle that went down near the Russian city.*

In the summer of 1943, Nazi Germany launched Operation Zitadelle (Citadel), aimed at cutting off Soviet forces in the Kursk salient. This offensive resulted in the Battle of Kursk.

Kursk quickly became a fierce contest of attrition, as Wehrmacht and elite Waffen-SS Panzer-Divisions with their powerful Tiger and Panther tanks unsuccessfully tried to hammer their way through the intricate lines of strong Soviet defensive positions. What followed was unabated fighting for two weeks as German units were slowly and systematically ground down in a series of brutal armored battles.

During this ferocious fighting the Red Army savagely contested every foot of ground, finally ending German invincibility forever. For the first time in its short history, the blitzkrieg concept had failed. The reverberations caused by the defeat at Kursk were immense, and never again did the German war machine go on the offensive in the East. Stiff defensive action was now the stratagem placed upon the dwindling Panzerwaffe right to the gates of Berlin.

With comprehensive captions and text, _Kursk 1943_ tells the story of this dramatic battle using rare and unpublished photographs, maps, and highly detailed artist profiles. The book reveals the events leading up to the battle in the first half of 1943 and the buildup of forces by both sides before their climatic showdown at Kursk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*From Moscow to Stalingrad: The Eastern Front, 1941–1942 (Casemate Illustrated) *




  








*An account of the most crucial period of fighting on the Eastern Front, from the defeat of Germany at the gates of Moscow to their crushing loss at Stalingrad.*

The path from Moscow to Stalingrad was littered with successes and losses for both the Red Army and the Wehrmacht, culminating in one of the harshest battles of the Second World War. Part of the Casemate Illustrated series, this volume outlines how it was that, less than a year after their defeat at Moscow, the German army had found a way to make the Soviet troops waver in their defense, with their persistence eventually leading to the Battle of Stalingrad.

The successful expulsion of the German troops from Moscow in the winter of 1941 came at a cost for the Red Army. Weaknesses in the Soviet camp inspired the Wehrmacht, under Adolf Hitler’s close supervision, to make preparations for offensives along the Eastern Front to push the Russians further and further back into their territory. With a complex set of new tactics and the crucial aid of the Luftwaffe, the German army began to formulate a deadly two-pronged attack on Stalingrad to reduce the city to rubble.

In the lead-up to this, Timoshenko’s failed attack on Kharkov, followed by the Battle of Sebastopol in June 1942, prompted Operation Blue, the German campaign to advance east on their prized objective. This volume includes numerous photographs of the ships, planes, tanks, trucks, and weaponry used by both sides in battle, alongside detailed maps and text outlining the constantly changing strategies of the armies as events unfolded.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sherman: The M4 Tank in World War II (Casemate Illustrated Special Book 1) *




  








*“A superbly organized, well-written, detailed history of the Sherman tank” with hundreds of photos and diagrams included (Armor Magazine).*

The Medium Tank, M4, better known to the British as the Sherman, was the most widely used medium tank by the United States and western Allies in World War II. Reliable, relatively cheap to produce, and easy to maintain, thousands were distributed to the British Commonwealth and the Soviet Union by the Lend-Lease program. It first saw combat in North Africa, where it outclassed lighter German and Italian tanks. By 1944 the M4 was outgunned by the German heavy tanks, but it still contributed to the fight when deployed in numbers and supported by artillery and fighter-bombers.

A detailed insight into the development and deployment of the M4, this book covers the design and construction of the chassis, turret, engine, armaments, and munitions, and differences between the variants of the M4. It covers the difficulties facing the crews who fought in this legendary tank, exploring the training they received and the different combat methods perfected by the Allies, including landing from a landing craft, maneuvering in the bocage of Normandy, and fighting in the snow.

Fully illustrated with hundreds of contemporary and modern photographs and detailed diagrams, this complete account provides all the technical details of the construction of the M4, its maintenance and repair, and the logistics required to support it in combat.

Whether you are a collector, a modeler, or simply passionate about military history, this book will provide you with an unparalleled insight into the M4.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/14/22.

*Always verify prices before clicking Buy. Prices can change at any time.*

Currently $3.

*Tiger Trap: America's Secret Spy War with China *




  








*“A stunningly detailed history . . . from sexy socialite double agents to ‘kill switches’ implanted offshore in the computer chips for our electric grid” (R. James Woolsey, former director of Central Intelligence).*

For decades, while America obsessed over Soviet spies, China quietly penetrated the highest levels of government. Now, for the first time, based on numerous interviews with key insiders at the FBI and CIA as well as with Chinese agents and people close to them, David Wise tells the full story of China’s many victories and defeats in its American spy wars.

Two key cases interweave throughout: Katrina Leung, code-named Parlor Maid, worked for the FBI for years even after she became a secret double agent for China, aided by love affairs with both of her FBI handlers. Here, too, is the inside story of the case, code-named _Tiger Trap_, of a key Chinese-American scientist suspected of stealing nuclear weapons secrets.

These two cases led to many others, involving famous names from Wen Ho Lee to Richard Nixon, stunning national security leaks, sophisticated cyberspying, and a West Coast spy ring whose members were sentenced in 2010. As concerns swirl about US-China relations and the challenges faced by our intelligence community, _Tiger Trap_ provides an important overview from “America’s premier writer on espionage” (_The Washington Post Book World_).

“Wise’s conclusion is sobering—China’s spying on America is ongoing, current, and shows no signs of diminishing—and his book is a fascinating history of Chinese espionage.” —_Publishers Weekly_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/15/22.

Currently $2.

*The Boat of a Million Years *




  








*A New York Times Notable Book and Hugo and Nebula Award Finalist: This epic chronicle of ten immortals over the course of history “succeeds admirably” (The New York Times).*

The immortals are ten individuals born in antiquity from various cultures. Immune to disease, able to heal themselves from injuries, they will never die of old age—although they can fall victim to catastrophic wounds. They have walked among mortals for millennia, traveling across the world, trying to understand their special gifts while searching for one another in the hope of finding some meaning in a life that may go on forever.

Following their individual stories over the course of human history and beyond into a richly imagined future, “one of science fiction’s most revered writers” (_USA Today_) weaves a broad tapestry that is “ambitious in scope, meticulous in detail, polished in style” (_Library Journal_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Echo Wife *




  








*Sarah Gailey's The Echo Wife is “a trippy domestic thriller which takes the extramarital affair trope in some intriguingly weird new directions.”--Entertainment Weekly*

_I’m embarrassed, still, by how long it took me to notice. Everything was right there in the open, right there in front of me, but it still took me so long to see the person I had married.

It took me so long to hate him._

Martine is a genetically cloned replica made from Evelyn Caldwell’s award-winning research. She’s patient and gentle and obedient. She’s everything Evelyn swore she’d never be.

And she’s having an affair with Evelyn’s husband.

Now, the cheating bastard is dead, and both Caldwell wives have a mess to clean up.

Good thing Evelyn Caldwell is used to getting her hands dirty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Ten Thousand Doors of January*




  








*"A gorgeous, aching love letter to stories, storytellers, and the doors they lead us through...absolutely enchanting."*—Christina Henry, bestselling author of _Alice_ and _Lost Boys_

*LOS ANGELES TIMES BESTSELLER! Finalist for the 2020 Hugo, Nebula, Locus, and World Fantasy Awards. 

In the early 1900s, a young woman embarks on a fantastical journey of self-discovery after finding a mysterious book in this captivating and lyrical debut.*

In a sprawling mansion filled with peculiar treasures, January Scaller is a curiosity herself. As the ward of the wealthy Mr. Locke, she feels little different from the artifacts that decorate the halls: carefully maintained, largely ignored, and utterly out of place.

Then she finds a strange book. A book that carries the scent of other worlds, and tells a tale of secret doors, of love, adventure, and danger. Each page turn reveals impossible truths about the world and January discovers a story increasingly entwined with her own.

*Lush and richly imagined, a tale of impossible journeys, unforgettable love, and the enduring power of stories await in Alix E. Harrow's spellbinding debut--step inside and discover its magic.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Third Reich Victorious: Alternate Histories of World War II *




  







This book is a stimulating and entirely plausible insight into how Hitler and his generals might have defeated the Allies, and a convincing sideways look at the Third Reich's bid at world domination in World War II. What would have happened if, for example, the Germans captured the whole of the BEF at Dunkirk? Or if the RAF had been defeated in the Battle of Britain? What if the U-Boats had strangled Britain with an impregnable blockade, if Rommel had been triumphant in North Africa or the Germans had beaten the Red Army at Kursk? The authors, writing as if these and other world-changing events had really happened, project realistic scenarios based on the true capabilities and circumstances of the opposing forces. Third Reich Victorious is a dynamic and eye-opening alternate history that opens up the dramatic possibilities of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rising Sun Victorious: Alternate Histories of the Pacific War *




  








In war, victory can be held hostage to seemingly insignificant incidents–chance events, opportunities seized or cast aside–that can derail the most brilliant military strategies and change the course of history. What if the Japanese had conquered India and driven out the British? What if the strategic link between the United States and Australia had been severed? What if Vice Admiral Nagumo had launched a third attack on Pearl Harbor? What if the U.S. Navy’s gamble at Midway had backfired?

Ten leading military historians ask these and other questions in this fascinating book. The war with Japan was rife with difficult choices and battles that could have gone either way. These fact-based alternate scenarios offer intriguing insights into what might have happened in the Pacific during World War II, and what the consequences would have been for America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Disaster at D-Day: The Germans Defeat the Allies, June 1944 *




  








*The editor of Hitler Triumphant combines history and fiction to craft an alternative history of the Normandy landings on D-Day.*

It is June, 1944. The Allied armies are poised for the full-scale invasion of Fortress Europe. Across the Channel, the vaunted Wehrmacht lies waiting for the signs of invasion, ready for the final battle . . .

What happens next is well-known to any student of modern history. The outcome could easily have been very different, as Peter Tsouras shows in this masterful and devastating account in which plans, missions, and landings go horribly wrong.

Tsouras firmly bases his narrative on facts but introduces minor adjustments at the opening of the campaign—the repositioning of a unit, bad weather and misjudged orders—and examines their effect as they gather momentum and impact on all subsequent events. Without deviating from the genuine possibilities of the situation, he presents a scenario that keeps the reader guessing and changes the course of history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Axis of Andes: World War Two in South America *




  








Berlin 1937, Adolph Hitler and his cabinet meet with representatives of the tiny Latin American nation of Ecuador. Three years later, the unfolding consequences of that fateful meeting plunge a continent into flames. What, in our history, was an almost bloodless brushfire conflict between Ecuador and Peru, escalates into a life and death struggle which spreads relentlessly to almost every country in South America, bringing death and destruction.

Axis of Andes is a stunning alternate history, exploring the baroque and tragic journey of Latin America from independence to the depression, and chronicling a dark history that might have been. A tiny change ends up altering the outcome of an election. Rippling outwards, Fascist movements gain more momentum, local politics unravel in new directions. Dominos cascade as the war spreads steadily, involving country after country in a death struggle.

Deep examinations of the history, societies and economies of each combatant reveal the underlying tensions and stresses, the fault lines and tectonic divides that drive the internal politics and international agendas of each combatant. We see scenes of the war and the combatants from their own perspective as the world falls apart around them. Written as both a history and as a series of compelling narratives,

The Axis of Andes is the first part of a two part Alternate History series which ultimately rewrites the map of South America. Volume One begins the war with the Invasion of Ecuador, the March on Lima, expanding to trench warfare between Peru and Chile, sea battles between Chile and Peru, and a jungle war slowly spreading through the interior.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*That Summer: A Novel *




  








*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“Weiner, the undisputed boss of the beach read, is back with another stunner.” —The New York Times

“That Summer Is Your IDEAL Beach Read.” —Cosmopolitan

Named a Most Anticipated Book of Spring 2021 by Marie Claire, Bustle, Good Morning America, CNN, PopSugar, Good Housekeeping, Frolic, Country Living, and Working Mother

Named a Notable Work of Fiction by The Washington Post

From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Big Summer comes another deliciously twisty novel of intrigue, secrets, and the transformative power of female friendship.*

Daisy Shoemaker can’t sleep. With a thriving cooking business, full schedule of volunteer work, and a beautiful home in the Philadelphia suburbs, she should be content. But her teenage daughter can be a handful, her husband can be distant, her work can feel trivial, and she has lots of acquaintances, but no real friends. Still, Daisy knows she’s got it good. So why is she up all night?

While Daisy tries to identify the root of her dissatisfaction, she’s also receiving misdirected emails meant for a woman named Diana Starling, whose email address is just one punctuation mark away from her own. While Daisy’s driving carpools, Diana is chairing meetings. While Daisy’s making dinner, Diana’s making plans to reorganize corporations. Diana’s glamorous, sophisticated, single-lady life is miles away from Daisy’s simpler existence. When an apology leads to an invitation, the two women meet and become friends. But, as they get closer, we learn that their connection was not completely accidental. Who IS this other woman, and what does she want with Daisy?

From the manicured Main Line of Philadelphia to the wild landscape of the Outer Cape, written with Jennifer Weiner’s signature wit and sharp observations, _That Summer_ is a story about surviving our pasts, confronting our futures, and the sustaining bonds of friendship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fatal Flying Affair (A Lady Hardcastle Mystery Book 7) *




  








August 1911. Emily Hardcastle and her inimitable lady’s maid Florence Armstrong are enjoying a fine summer until Harry, Lady H’s brother, turns up out of the blue with a mystery for them to solve.

A routine parachute test at a local aeroplane factory has gone horribly wrong—with pilot Dickie Dupree plummeting to his death. Harry is certain there is more to this ‘tragic accident’ than meets the eye, having discovered that someone at the airfield is leaking top secret intelligence to foreign rivals.

In between strolls to the Dog & Duck and planning for the annual village show, the daring duo dust off the Crime Board and go undercover at Bristol Aviation. With international powers investing heavily in aeronautics, the stakes are high—sky high—and the suspects soon mount up.

Can Lady Hardcastle find the culprit before someone else falls down dead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Cater Street Hangman (Charlotte and Thomas Pitt Series Book 1) *




  








*In the debut of the New York Times–bestselling Victorian crime series, Inspector Thomas Pitt seeks an elusive strangler among upper-class British society.*

Panic and fear strike the Ellison household when one of their own falls prey to the Cater Street murderer. While Mrs. Ellison and her three daughters are out, their maid becomes the third victim of a killer who strangles young women with cheese wire, leaving their swollen-faced bodies on the dark streets of this genteel neighborhood. Inspector Pitt, assigned to the case, must break through the walls of upper-class society to get at the truth. His in-depth investigation gradually peels away the proper veneer of the elite world, exposing secrets and desires until suspicion becomes more frightening than truth. Outspoken Charlotte Ellison, struggling to remain within the confining boundaries of Victorian manners, has no trouble expressing herself to the irritating policeman. As their relationship shifts from antagonistic sparring to a romantic connection, the socially mismatched pair must solve the mystery before the hangman strikes again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Barks & Beans Cafe Mystery Series Volume 1: Books 1-3 (Barks & Beans Cafe Cozy Mystery) *




  








*Books 1-3 in the ALL-NEW Barks & Beans Cafe cozy mystery series! Box set includes NO FILTER, ICED OVER, and FAIR TRADE.
"Intelligent characters, an interesting setting, a wonderful Great Dane" ~Cozy up with Kathy blog review*

Welcome to the Barks & Beans Cafe, a quaint place where folks pet shelter dogs while enjoying a cup of java...and where murder sometimes pays a visit. Join siblings Macy and Bo Hatfield as they sniff out crimes in their hometown...with plenty of dogs along for the ride!

The Barks & Beans Cafe cozy mystery series features a small town, an amateur sleuth, and no swearing or graphic scenes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Father Hunt (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 43) *




  








All pretty Amy Denovo wants to find the father she has never seen, but she can’t afford Nero Wolfe’s outlandish fees . . . or can she? Suddenly she’s knocking on the oversized detective’s door with a parcel full of bills in hand—and a quarter of a million hidden in her closet. It’s all part of a nest egg left by her unknown father. But when Wolfe and his able assistant, Archie Goodwin, begin to trace the money to the man, they make a startling discovery: Amy’s father murdered her mother—and now he may be after her.

*“It is always a treat to read a Nero Wolfe mystery. The man has entered our folklore.”—New York Times Book Review*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Prague Sonata *




  








*“Twining music history with the political tumults of the 20th century, The Prague Sonata is a sophisticated, engrossing intellectual mystery.”—The Wall Street Journal *


Music and war, war and music—these are the twin motifs around which Bradford Morrow, recipient of the Academy Award in Fiction from the American Academy of Arts and Letters, has composed his magnum opus, a novel more than a dozen years in the making.

In the early days of the new millennium, pages of a worn and weathered original sonata manuscript—the gift of a Czech immigrant living out her final days in Queens—come into the hands of Meta Taverner, a young musicologist whose concert piano career was cut short by an injury. To Meta’s eye, it appears to be an authentic eighteenth-century work; to her discerning ear, the music rendered there is commanding, hauntingly beautiful, clearly the undiscovered composition of a master. But there is no indication of who the composer might be. The gift comes with the request that Meta attempt to find the manuscript’s true owner—a Prague friend the old woman has not heard from since they were forced apart by the Second World War—and to make the three-part sonata whole again. Leaving New York behind for the land of Dvorák and Kafka, Meta sets out on an unforgettable search to locate the remaining movements of the sonata and uncover a story that has influenced the course of many lives, even as it becomes clear that she isn’t the only one after the music’s secrets.

Magisterially evoking decades of Prague’s tragic and triumphant history, from the First World War through the soaring days of the Velvet Revolution, and moving from postwar London to the heartland of immigrant America, _The Prague Sonata_ is both epic and intimate, evoking the ways in which individual notes of love and sacrifice become part of the celebratory symphony of life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tuesday the Rabbi Saw Red (The Rabbi Small Mysteries Book 5) *




  








*“The Jewish Sherlock Holmes” investigates a deadly disruption on a college campus in this New York Times bestseller (The Detroit News).*

Once again, Rabbi Small finds himself looking for solace outside the confines of the contentious world of his synagogue in Barnard’s Crossing, Massachusetts. When a member of his congregation expresses that she does not want him to officiate her wedding, Rabbi Small has had enough. He seeks escape by dabbling in academia with a part-time teaching gig at a local college. But his fantasy of a tranquil life in an ivory tower is about to come tumbling down.

A bombing at the school kills one of the rabbi’s coworkers, and Small finds himself caught between adversarial students and feuding faculty members. As he investigates possible suspects with the same logic and measured caution that make him a brilliant religious leader, Rabbi Small finds that everyone has a motive—and an alibi—and it’s up to him to uncover the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dressed for Death (Commissario Brunetti Book 3) *




  








*The New York Times–bestselling series and its Italian detective explore the seedy underworld of Venice: “Procedural writing at its best” (The Washington Post).*

Commissario Guido Brunetti’s hopes for a refreshing family holiday in the mountains are once again dashed when a gruesome discovery is made in Marghera—a body so badly beaten the face is completely unrecognizable. Brunetti searches Venice for someone who can identify the corpse but is met with a wall of silence. He then receives a telephone call from a contact who promises some tantalizing information. And before the night is out, Brunetti is confronting yet another appalling, and apparently senseless, death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Uniform Justice (Commissario Brunetti Book 12) *




  








*A wall of silence surrounds a cadet’s death at an elite military academy: “Superb . . . This is an outstanding book.” —Publishers Weekly*

Detective Commissario Guido Brunetti has been called to investigate a parent’s worst nightmare. A young cadet has been found hanged, a presumed suicide, in Venice’s elite military academy.

Brunetti’s sorrow for the boy, so close in age to his own son, is rivaled only by his contempt for a community that is more concerned with protecting the reputation of the school, and its privileged students, than understanding this tragedy. The young man is the son of a doctor and former politician—a man of impeccable integrity, all too rare in politics. Dr. Moro is clearly devastated; but while both he and his apparently estranged wife seem convinced that the boy’s death could not have been suicide, neither appears eager to talk to the police or involve Brunetti in any investigation of the circumstances in which he died.

As Brunetti pursues his inquiry, he is faced with a wall of silence. Is the military protecting its own? And what of the other witnesses? Is this the natural reluctance of Italians to involve themselves with the authorities, or is Brunetti facing a conspiracy far greater than this one death?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Don't Look Behind You: Ann Rule's Crime Files #15 *




  








*The #1 New York Times bestselling author and true crime master Ann Rule presents her fifteenth volume of the acclaimed Crime Files series focusing on disturbing stories of people in danger, sometimes from strangers and sometimes from the people they know and love.*

Walking home on a dark night, you hear footsteps coming up behind you. As they get closer, your heart pounds harder. Is it a dangerous stranger or someone you know and trust? The answer is as simple as turning around, but don’t look behind you…run.

With her signature in-depth research and compelling writing, Ann Rule chronicles fateful encounters with the secret predators hiding in plain sight. First in line is a stunning case that spanned thirty years and took one determined detective to four states—ending, finally, in Alaska—where he unraveled not one but two murders. A second case appears to begin and end with the hunt for the Green River Killer, focusing on a Washington State man who was once cleared as a suspect in that deadly chain of homicides. In another true story, a petite woman went to a tavern, looking only for conversation and fun. Instead, she met violent death in the form of a seven-foot tall man who had seemed shy and harmless.

You’ll feel a chill as you uncover these and numerous other cases of unfortunate victims who made one tragic mistake: trusting the wrong person—even someone they _thought_ they knew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sidney Sheldon's The Silent Widow (A Sidney Sheldon Novel Book 1) *




  








*New York Times–bestselling author Tilly Bagshawe continues the enduring legacy of beloved suspense author Sidney Sheldon with a new tale of glamour, suspense, and unexpected twists*

A young American au pair, Charlotte Clancy, vanishes without a trace in Mexico City. The case is left cold, but its legacy will be devastating. A decade later, LA is shaken by a spate of violent murders. Psychologist Nikki Roberts is the common link between the victims, her patients at the heart of this treacherous web. When someone makes an attempt on Nikki’s life, it’s clear she is a marked woman.

Nikki makes a living out of reading people, drawing out their secrets, but the key to this shocking pattern eludes her. With the police at a dead end Nikki drafts in Derek Williams, a PI who isn’t afraid to put his hand into the hornet’s nest. Williams was thwarted in the notorious Charlotte Clancy case all those years ago, but what he unearths in LA—and the mention of one name in particular—leaves him cold, and takes him on a dangerous path into the past.

A shadowy manipulator has brought his deadly game to the streets of LA. In a crime spanning generations, it seems Nikki Roberts knows all too much—and a ruthless killer knows the price of her silence.

In this crooked city, where enemies and friends are one and the same, Nikki must be the master of her own escape...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hot Rock: A Dortmunder Novel (Book One) (The Dortmunder Novels 1) *




  








*Edgar Award Finalist: A comical crime caper “filled with action and imagination” (The New York Times Book Review).*

John Dortmunder leaves jail with ten dollars, a train ticket, and nothing to make money on but his good name. Thankfully, his reputation goes far. No one plans a caper better than Dortmunder. His friend Kelp picks him up in a stolen Cadillac and drives him away from Sing-Sing, telling a story of a $500,000 emerald that they just have to steal. Dortmunder doesn’t hesitate to agree. The emerald is the crown jewel of a former British colony, lately granted independence and split into two nations: one for the Talabwo people, one for the Akinzi. The Akinzi have the stone, the Talabwo want it back, and their UN representative offers a fine payday to the men who can get it. It’s not a simple heist, but after a few years in stir, Dortmunder could use the challenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Courier *




  








*The international bestselling godfather of Nordic Noir takes on one of the most horrific periods of modern history, in a stunning standalone thriller ... NUMBER ONE BESTSELLER

SHORTLISTED FOR THE PETRONA AWARD FOR BEST SCANDINAVIAN CRIME NOVEL
LONGLISTED FOR THE CWA INTERNATIONAL DAGGER`*


*____*

In 1942, Jewish courier Ester is betrayed, narrowly avoiding arrest by the Gestapo. In a great haste, she escapes to Sweden, saving herself. Her family in Oslo, however, is deported to Auschwitz.

In Stockholm, Ester meets the resistance hero, Gerhard Falkum, who has left his little daughter and fled both the Germans and allegations that he murdered his wife, Åse, who helped Ester get to Sweden. Their burgeoning relationship ends abruptly when Falkum dies in a fire.

And yet, twenty-five years later, Falkum shows up in Oslo. He wants to reconnect with his daughter. But where has he been, and what is the real reason for his return? Ester stumbles across information that forces her to look closely at her past, and to revisit her war-time training to stay alive...

Written with Dahl's trademark characterization and elegant plotting, _The Courier_ sees the hugely respected godfather of Nordic Noir at his best, as he takes on one of the most horrific periods of modern history, in an exceptional, shocking thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bloody Bones: An Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter Novel*




  








*For the first time in trade paperback: the fifth novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling series from Laurell K. Hamilton.*

When Branson, Missouri, is hit with a death wave 'four unsolved murders' it doesn't take an expert to realize that all is not well. But luckily for the locals, Anita Blake is an expert in the kinds of preternatural goings-on that have everyone spooked. And she's got an 'in' with the creature that can make sense of the slayings-the sexy master vampire known as Jean-Claude.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Under Pressure (An F.B.I. K-9 Novel Book 6) *




  








*FBI handler Meg Jennings and her K-9 partner, Hawk, are drawn into a case that involves a fortune in uncut gems, and an enemy whose power and ruthlessness know no bounds . . .*

Diamonds are no one’s best friend when the jewels in question are smuggled conflict gems. Meg Jennings and her Labrador, Hawk, have undertaken many search-and-rescue missions, but this case has an unusual twist. A Philadelphia syndicate is importing diamonds from war-torn African nations and selling them with fake certificates to Stateside dealers. Agent Finn Pierce of the Organized Crime Program is embedded with the syndicate, but being caught with a wire or tracking device would mean instant execution. If Meg, her partner Brian Foster, and their dogs can track Pierce to a deal location, they can break the smuggling chain while maintaining Pierce’s cover.

With the syndicate monitoring every move, it’s a risky operation with more players than Meg and Brian first assumed—on both sides of the law. And when one of their own gets caught in the line of fire, the team embarks on a desperate rescue mission, knowing that mere seconds are all that separate life and death . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Secrets of the Dead: an utterly compelling action-packed thriller – guaranteed to have you hooked…*




  








*A BRUTAL MURDER. A DAMAGED SURVIVOR. A RACE AGAINST TIME...*

In a villa on the coast of *Montenegro*, *Abby Cormac* witnesses the brutal murder of her lover, diplomat *Michael Lascaris*. The last thing she remembers is a gun pointed directly at her and wakes to find herself alone and at the centre of a diplomatic nightmare. Everyone wants an answer but no one wants to listen. Even her employers at the Foreign Office believe she's hiding something.

As Abby tries to piece together the last few months of Michael's life in order to get at the truth, she soon realises that he wasn't quite what he seemed. What exactly was his relationship with one of the most ruthless men in the *Balkans*? And what links Michael's gift to her of a gold necklace, a 4th century manuscript left in the shadow of *Emperor Constantine*'s palace at *Trier* and an inscription on a tomb in *Rome*?

When Abby investigates further, it becomes clear that someone wants to suppress a secret, one that has been kept hidden for centuries. *And they will stop at nothing to do so...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hunt Them Down (Pierce Hunt Book 1) *




  








*“In Hunt Them Down, Gervais has crafted an intelligent and thoughtful thriller that mixes family dynamics with explosive action…The possibilities are endless in this new series, and this will easily find an enthusiastic audience craving Hunt’s next adventures.” —Associated Press

The dark world he’s been fighting against has caught up with him. Will his daughter pay the price?*

Former Army Ranger Pierce Hunt is no stranger to violence. Fresh off a six-month suspension, he’s itching to hit a notorious Mexican drug cartel where it hurts, even if that means protecting crime boss Vicente Garcia, a witness in the case against sadistic cartel leader Valentina Mieles. But things spiral out of control when the cartel murders Garcia and kidnaps his granddaughter and an innocent bystander, Hunt’s own teenage daughter.

Mieles wants the new head of the Garcia family on a plate—literally. Hunt has seventy-two hours to deliver, or Mieles will execute the girls live on social media. With the clock ticking, Hunt goes off the grid and teams up with Garcia’s daughter, a former lover and current enemy. To save the girls, Hunt will have to become a man he swore he’d never be again: an avenging killer without limits or mercy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Time to Hunt (Pierce Hunt Book 3)*




  








*In the latest addition to the acclaimed Pierce Hunt series, Hunt races across Europe to stop an ever-changing threat to national security before it’s too late to save his country or his friends.*

When the CIA calls on former Army Ranger Pierce Hunt to find a missing operative and friend, the last thing he wants to do is leave the peace of home and family behind. But there’s more to this mission than meets the eye, and Hunt knows he has no choice but to risk everything to save his friend and protect his country.

Hunt’s target is Jorge Ramirez, who allegedly has information that poses a threat to the national security of the United States. As Hunt tracks Ramirez in Switzerland, he learns that someone close to his operation has betrayed the CIA. His team is attacked, and not everyone makes it out alive.

Facing betrayal on an international scale, Hunt doesn’t know who to trust. The rules of engagement have changed, and the body count is rising. Will he find out the truth in time, or will this be Hunt’s final mission?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sphere *




  








From the author of _Jurassic Park_, _Timeline_, and _Congo_ comes a psychological thriller about a group of scientists who investigate a spaceship discovered on the ocean floor.

In the middle of the South Pacific, a thousand feet below the surface, a huge vessel is unearthed. Rushed to the scene is a team of American scientists who descend together into the depths to investigate the astonishing discovery. What they find defies their imaginations and mocks their attempts at logical explanation. It is a spaceship, but apparently it is undamaged by its fall from the sky. And, most startling, it appears to be at least three hundred years old, containing a terrifying and destructive force that must be controlled at all costs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*LOST OR FORGOTTEN OLDIES VOLUME 1: Hit Records From 1955 To 1989 That The Radio Seldom Plays*


Volume 0 is currently *free here.*





  








*How can you search for oldies you want to hear when you've forgotten them?*
Radio doesn't play a lot of those oldies anymore, even though you would enjoy hearing them again. This book offers you access to over 150 links to YouTube videos for Lost or Forgotten Oldies as well as history about the artists and their songs.

Here are some examples of the music history and trivia you'll find in _Lost or Forgotten Oldies Vol 1_:


Doo-***, Country, R&B, instrumentals, and novelty records that made the top forty but are now ignored by radio stations
an oldie that had four different versions all hit the Hot 100 the same week
an artist who had two one-hit wonders under two different names
a group that kept their first hit single from being totally successful by releasing a follow-up single too quickly
several groups that still had success after their lead singer left for a solo career
a future star who first appeared on a hit record as a voice on a phone call
an artist who had to change the lyrics of his song because he mentioned Hush Puppies
an overdub of one letter in a song that was necessary to get airplay
a Country artist who hit the R&B chart and then the Hot 100 chart before the Country chart
a video for a record that was "lost" for over twenty years


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*LOST OR FORGOTTEN OLDIES VOLUME 2: Hit Records From 1955 to 1989 That The Radio Seldom Plays *




  








*How can you search for oldies you want to hear when you've forgotten them?*
Radio doesn't play a lot of those oldies anymore, even though you would enjoy hearing them again. This book offers you access to over 150 links to YouTube videos for Lost or Forgotten Oldies as well as history about the artists and their songs.

Here are some examples of the music history and trivia you'll find in _Lost or Forgotten Oldies Vol 2_:


Doo-***, Country, R&B, instrumentals, and novelty records that made the top forty but are now ignored by radio stations
An oldie they wanted to use on the X-Files that got nixed by the singer
A singer who also starred in a low-budget horror film
an artist who had two one-hit wonders under two different names
a group named after a horse
the sad tale of a singer who had to re-record his first single three times
a singer from a group with multiple hits who can only use their name in 14 Western Pennsylvania counties
a group that got their hits in the late sixties by re-recording their songs from the fifties
a singer whose biggest hit came while on Rowan and Martin’s Laugh-In
several hit records that had sequels that completed a story
a rock group that got nowhere until they recorded in Japan
a group that was overshadowed when they shared a bill with the Cockroaches


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*An October to Remember 1968: The Tigers-Cardinals World Series as Told by the Men Who Played in It *




  








_An October to Remember 1968: The Tigers-Cardinals World Series as Told by the Men Who Played in It_ recalls one of baseball's most celebrated championship series from the voices of the players who still remain--a collected narrative from a bygone era of major-league baseball as they reflect fifty years later.

Modeled after Lawrence S. Ritter's celebrated book, _The Glory of Their Times_--for which the author traversed the country to record stories of baseball's deadball era--_An October to Remember 1968_ will likewise preserve the days of baseball past, gathering the memories of the remaining players of the great Tigers and Cardinals teams to assemble their accounts into a vibrant baseball collection.

The 1968 World Series came at a time of great cultural change--the fading days of fans dressing up for ballgames, the first years of widespread color TV--and was an historic matchup of two legendary teams, pitting star power head-to-head and going the distance of seven hard-fought games.

From the voices of the players themselves, _An October to Remember 1968_ illustrates in detail what it was like to be a 1968 Tiger, a 1968 Cardinal: what it was like to win it all and to lose it all: what it was like to face Bob Gibson peering in from the mound, Al Kaline digging in at the plate; what it was like, in the player's own words, to remember the days of that most special period in the history of America's national pastime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*David Halberstam on Sports: Summer of '49, October 1964, The Amateurs, Playing for Keeps *



  








*Four New York Times bestsellers by a “remarkable” Pulitzer Prize–winning journalist capture and celebrate America’s passion for sports (The Seattle Times).*

Pulitzer Prize–winning journalist David Halberstam, preeminent chronicler of the American experience, focuses his meticulous narrative gifts on some of Major League Baseball’s most iconic moments, training for the Olympics, and a remarkable profile of hoops legend Michael Jordan.

_Summer of ’49_: In this #1 _New York Times _bestseller, Halberstam brings to stirring life the unforgettable season that cemented baseball as America’s pastime. A nation in transition is gripped by a pennant race for the ages: the Boston Red Sox, led by Ted Williams’s unearthly bat skills, versus the New York Yankees and Joe DiMaggio’s legendary heroics. Every hit on and off the field crackles across the page “in such an enjoyable, interesting, and informative manner that a reader needn’t be a baseball fan to appreciate the book” (_Library Journal_).

_October 1964_: The 1964 World Series pitted the established Yankees against the upstart St. Louis Cardinals in an epic, seven-game seesaw battle that seemed to reflect the tensions of a nation in turmoil. The barnburner included a cast of legends—Mantle, Maris, Ford, Gibson, Brock—and enough game-changing plays to last a lifetime. Halberstam captures every moment with “a fluidity of writing that make[s the reading almost effortless. . . . Absorbing” (_San Francisco Chronicle_).

_The Amateurs_: This inspirational bestseller focuses Halberstam’s brilliant reportage on the travails and triumphs of Olympic rowing. Introducing us to a cast of highly driven athletes at the 1984 single sculls trials in Princeton, Halberstam delves deep into their struggles, motivations, and failures—but in the end only one will represent the United States at the 1984 Olympics in Los Angeles. Informative and compelling, Halberstam “maintains the suspense to the very last stroke” (_Sports Illustrated_).

_Playing for Keeps_: A wildly entertaining and revealing portrait of global icon Michael Jordan and the rise of the NBA. With his usual impeccable research and gripping storytelling, Halberstam covers the whole court, from the transformative rivalry of Larry Bird and Magic Johnson to the invention of ESPN to Spike Lee’s Nike commercials to every unforgettable playoff game that built Jordan’s legend. “Filled with salty, informed hoops talk” (_Publishers Weekly_), this “remarkable book . . . [is] a must-read for basketball fans, admirers of Jordan, and anyone who seeks to understand sports in America today” (Bill Bradley).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Trust Me, I'm a Doctor: Revealing the Hidden World of Medical Malpractice*




  








*We trust our doctor without hesitation. But sometimes, that trust can cost us our Health, or worse...*

Nothing is precious to us as our Health, but unfortunately throughout life we encounter injury, accidents, and illnesses, which force us to depend on the medical system for our well-being. What happens when the Medical system is less than dependable? What can we do when our Doctors and Health Practitioners make mistakes?

Dr. Mendes, Professor of Orthopedic Surgery, shines a light on the little-known world of *medical malpractice*. He uses his experience to lay out five mental attitudes that cause doctors to make mistakes, and which can sometimes lead to shocking consequences. Dr. Mendes explores the fascinating legal aspects of medical malpractice cases, all woven into readable stories based on the case studies.

Intended for anyone who has had any interaction, good or bad, with the world of medicine, this book provides a glimpse into a frightening world – but one which is so crucial to uncover. Between its pages you will find interesting stories accompanied by insightful analysis, and between its lines you will learn how you yourself can avoid being at the center of a malpractice lawsuit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Scientific Attitude: Defending Science from Denial, Fraud, and Pseudoscience*




  








*An argument that what makes science distinctive is its emphasis on evidence and scientists' willingness to change theories on the basis of new evidence.*


Attacks on science have become commonplace. Claims that climate change isn't settled science, that evolution is “only a theory,” and that scientists are conspiring to keep the truth about vaccines from the public are staples of some politicians' rhetorical repertoire. Defenders of science often point to its discoveries (penicillin! relativity!) without explaining exactly why scientific claims are superior. In this book, Lee McIntyre argues that what distinguishes science from its rivals is what he calls “the scientific attitude”—caring about evidence and being willing to change theories on the basis of new evidence. The history of science is littered with theories that were scientific but turned out to be wrong; the scientific attitude reveals why even a failed theory can help us to understand what is special about science. 

McIntyre offers examples that illustrate both scientific success (a reduction in childbed fever in the nineteenth century) and failure (the flawed “discovery” of cold fusion in the twentieth century). He describes the transformation of medicine from a practice based largely on hunches into a science based on evidence; considers scientific fraud; examines the positions of ideology-driven denialists, pseudoscientists, and “skeptics” who reject scientific findings; and argues that social science, no less than natural science, should embrace the scientific attitude. McIntyre argues that the scientific attitude—the grounding of science in evidence—offers a uniquely powerful tool in the defense of science.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Cruelty Is the Point: The Past, Present, and Future of Trump's America *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • From an award-winning journalist at The Atlantic, these searing essays make a powerful case that “real hope lies not in a sunny nostalgia for American greatness but in seeing this history plain—in all of its brutality, unadorned by euphemism” (The New York Times).

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY NPR • “No writer better demonstrates how American dreams are so often sabotaged by American history. Adam Serwer is essential.”—Ta-Nehisi Coates*

_“Trump summoned the most treacherous forces in American history and conducted them with the ease of a grand maestro.”_

Like many of us, Adam Serwer didn’t know that Donald Trump would win the 2016 election. But over the four years that followed, the Atlantic staff writer became one of our most astute analysts of the Trump presidency and the volatile powers it harnessed. The shock that greeted Trump’s victory, and the subsequent cruelty of his presidency, represented a failure to confront elements of the American past long thought vanquished. 

In this searing collection, Serwer chronicles the Trump administration not as an aberration but as an outgrowth of the inequalities the United States was founded on. Serwer is less interested in the presidential spectacle than in the ideological and structural currents behind Trump’s rise—including a media that was often blindsided by the ugly realities of what the administration represented and how it came to be. 

While deeply engaged with the moment, Serwer’s writing is also haunted by ghosts of an unresolved American past, a past that torments the present. In bracing new essays and previously published works, he explores white nationalism, myths about migration, the political power of police unions, and the many faces of anti-Semitism. For all the dynamics he examines, cruelty is the glue, the binding agent of a movement fueled by fear and exclusion. Serwer argues that rather than pretending these four years didn’t happen or dismissing them as a brief moment of madness, we must face what made them possible and continues to endure. Unless we confront these toxic legacies, the fragile dream of American multiracial democracy will remain vulnerable to the forces that have nearly destroyed it time and again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Panzer IV: Hitler's Rock (Images of War Special) *




  








*This pictorial history of the infamous Nazi tank presents a full account—in words and photographs—of Hitler’s most fearsome and versatile war machine.*

Throughout the Second World War, the Panzerkampfwagen Mk IV proved to be the one constant in Hitler's Panzerwaffe. It was the German equivalent of the American Sherman and the Soviet T-34. In this pictorial history, military expert Anthony Tucker-Jones provides a concise account of the Mk IV's design, development and performance in combat. The Mk IV served on every major front: in France, the Balkans, North Africa, the Soviet Union and, at the end of the war, in Germany itself. It was a key weapon in the blitzkrieg attacks and in the later desperate defense of the Reich.

Using more than 150 rare wartime photographs, plus a selection of specially commissioned color images, Tucker-Jones illustrates how the initial design of the Mk IV was refined throughout the war to counter the design advances in Allied tanks and anti-tank guns. While the Mk IV was never produced in the same numbers as the leading Allied tanks, it was one of the most important armored vehicles of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Tank Killers: A History of America's World War II Tank Destroyer Force *




  








*“A fantastic read . . . Whether your interest is armour or history I would highly recommend this book” (Military Modelling).*

The tank destroyer was a bold—though some would say flawed—answer to the challenge posed by the seemingly unstoppable German Blitzkrieg. The TD was conceived to be light and fast enough to outmaneuver panzer forces and go where tanks could not. At the same time, the TD would wield the firepower needed to kill any German tank on the battlefield. Indeed, American doctrine stipulated that TDs would fight tanks, while American tanks would concentrate on achieving and exploiting breakthroughs of enemy lines.

_The Tank Killers_ follows the men who fought in the TDs, from the formation of the force in 1941 through the victory over the Third Reich in 1945. It is a story of American flexibility and pragmatism in military affairs. Tank destroyers were among the very first units to land in North Africa in 1942. Their first vehicles were ad hoc affairs: halftracks and weapons carriers with guns no better than those on tanks, thin armor affording the crews considerably less protection. Almost immediately, the crews began adapting to circumstances, along with their partners in the infantry and armored divisions. By the time North Africa was in Allied hands, the TD had become a valued tank fighter, assault gun, and artillery piece. The reconnaissance teams in TD battalions, meanwhile, had established a record for daring operations that would continue for the rest of the war.

The story continues with the invasion of Italy and, finally, that of Fortress Europe on June 6, 1944. By now, the brass had decreed that half the force would convert to towed guns, a decision that dogged the affected crews through the end of the war. The TD men encountered increasingly lethal enemies, ever more dangerous panzers that were often vulnerable only to their guns, while American tank crews watched in frustration as their rounds bounced harmlessly off the thick German armor. They fought under incredibly diverse conditions that demanded constant modification of tactics, and their equipment became ever more deadly. By VE-Day, the tank destroyer battalions had achieved impressive records, generally with kill-loss rates heavily in their favor. Yet the army after the war concluded that the concept of a separate TD arm was so fundamentally flawed that not a single battalion existed after November 1946.

_The Tank Killers_ draws heavily on the records of the tank destroyer battalions and the units with which they fought, as well as personal stories from veterans of the force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Les Parisiennes: How the Women of Paris Lived, Loved, and Died Under Nazi Occupation *




  








“Anne Sebba has the nearly miraculous gift of combining the vivid intimacy of the lives of women during The Occupation with the history of the time. This is a remarkable book.” *—Edmund de Waal, New York Times bestselling author of The Hare with the Amber Eyes*

_New York Times _bestselling author Anne Sebba explores a devastating period in Paris's history and tells the stories of how women survived—or didn’t—during the Nazi occupation.

Paris in the 1940s was a place of fear, power, aggression, courage, deprivation, and secrets. During the occupation, the swastika flew from the Eiffel Tower and danger lurked on every corner. While Parisian men were either fighting at the front or captured and forced to work in German factories, the women of Paris were left behind where they would come face to face with the German conquerors on a daily basis, as waitresses, shop assistants, or wives and mothers, increasingly desperate to find food to feed their families as hunger became part of everyday life.

When the Nazis and the puppet Vichy regime began rounding up Jews to ship east to concentration camps, the full horror of the war was brought home and the choice between collaboration and resistance became unavoidable. Sebba focuses on the role of women, many of whom faced life and death decisions every day. After the war ended, there would be a fierce settling of accounts between those who made peace with or, worse, helped the occupiers and those who fought the Nazis in any way they could.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Stalin: New Biography of a Dictator*




  








*An engrossing biography of the notorious Russian dictator by an author whose knowledge of Soviet-era archives far surpasses all others.*

Josef Stalin exercised supreme power in the Soviet Union from 1929 until his death in 1953. During that quarter-century, by Oleg Khlevniuk’s estimate, he caused the imprisonment and execution of no fewer than a million Soviet citizens _per year_. Millions more were victims of famine directly resulting from Stalin’s policies. What drove him toward such ruthlessness? This essential biography offers an unprecedented, fine-grained portrait of Stalin the man and dictator. Without mythologizing Stalin as either benevolent or an evil genius, Khlevniuk resolves numerous controversies about specific events in the dictator’s life while assembling many hundreds of previously unknown letters, memos, reports, and diaries into a comprehensive, compelling narrative of a life that altered the course of world history.

In brief, revealing prologues to each chapter, Khlevniuk takes his reader into Stalin’s favorite dacha, where the innermost circle of Soviet leadership gathered as their _vozhd_ lay dying. Chronological chapters then illuminate major themes: Stalin’s childhood, his involvement in the Revolution and the early Bolshevik government under Lenin, his assumption of undivided power and mandate for industrialization and collectivization, the Terror, World War II, and the postwar period. At the book’s conclusion, the author presents a cogent warning against nostalgia for the Stalinist era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Operation Goodwood (Over the Battlefield) *




  







For the first book in our new series Over The Battlefield, we have chosen Ian Daglish to describe the events of Operation GOODWOOD, July 1944, the dramatic attempted British armored breakout from the Normandy bridge-head. This was the greatest armored battle undertaken by the British during the Second World War.What is so special about this book is the discovery and use of superb aerial photos taken during the fighting by the RAF. This amazing imagery makes it possible to trace the course of the battle and to track the movement of the armored regiments and troops of both sides. The effect is sensational and the reader is able to follow history in the making.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Operation Epsom (Over the Battlefield) *




  








*This WWII tactical study brings new clarity to the First Battle of the Odon, a significant Allied offensive in the early day of Operation Overlord.*

A vital yet overlooked episode of the Normandy Campaign, Operation Epsom was General Montgomery’s first attempt to capture the city of Caen in the Odon valley. The notoriously chaotic battle pitted inexperienced British divisions against some of the best equipped, best led and battle-hardened formations of the Third Reich. Though there was no decisive victor, military historian Ian Daglish shows that this battle allowed the Allied forces to retain strategic initiative through the liberation of France and Belgium.

Beginning with a British assault on the German lines in dense terrain, the battle developed into swirling armored action on the open slopes of Hills 112 and 113. The British then turned to defend their gains in the face of concentric attacks by two full SS-Panzer Korps. With previously unseen evidence and expert analysis, Daglish sheds new light on this important Normandy battle. The unfolding action is illustrated using aerial photography of the battlefield and period Army maps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Duel of Eagles: The Classic Pilot's Account of the Battle of Britain*




  








*REMARKABLE' Sunday Times -- 'A FINE BOOK' Len Deighton

'The greatest book on the Battle of Britain ever written' Wayne Davies

In May 1940, Group Captain Peter Townsend took command of 85 Squadron, tasked with preparing it for the defence of Great Britain against German bombers.*

It was the beginning of the long, hot, lethal summer in which the RAF and the Luftwaffe fought to the death over England in the furious conflict which ultimately saved Britain from Nazi invasion.

*Peter Townsend's epic DUEL OF EAGLES is widely acknowledged as the classic account of the Battle of Britain - the desperate, defining clash which would become one of the greatest triumphs in British military history.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Remarkable Journeys of the Second World War: A Collection of Untold Stories *




  







Inspired by conversations with many veterans following the publication of her grandfather's wartime memoir, Victoria Panton-Bacon has gathered a moving collection of stories. These are stories of bravery, sadness, horror, doubt and longing, from ordinary people who lived under the long shadows cast by World War II and whose young lives were changed irrevocably. These were the young of a different age when work for most began at fourteen, and the world conspired to thrust them into the jaws of conflict. For them, war, the ultimate leveller, threw them into remarkable times, whether they were a merchant seaman, army officer, pilot, young Jewish girl, code breaker or Home Guard recruit. This remarkable collection of experiences also includes the heart-stopping account of Noble Frankland, director of the Imperial War Museum (1960-1982). From one extraordinary story to the next, this is an important and immersive book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Typhoon Pilot *




  








*A decorated WWII flying ace and Royal Air Force Group Captain recounts his experience in the air over Europe in this thrilling military memoir.*

New Zealand fighter pilot Desmond Scott joined the Royal Air Force in 1940. Over the course of his illustrious service, he was awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross and Bar, and a Distinguished Service Order. For the heroic act of rescuing a pilot from a crashed Supermarine Spitfire, he was made an Officer of the Order of the British Empire.

In _Typhoon Pilot_, Scott recounts his time as a young commander of a New Zealand Air Force squadron, and later as the RAF's youngest Group Captain at the age of 25. His story includes conflict in the air over Normandy, Belgium, Holland and Germany, where the Hawker Typhoon fighter-bomber fought its last battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Churchill's Band of Brothers: WWII's Most Daring D-Day Mission and the Hunt to Take Down Hitler's Fugitive War Criminals *




  








*One of WWII’s most daring Allied D-Day missions and the hunt for Hitler’s war criminals is brought to breathtaking life by award-winning, bestselling war reporter Damien Lewis.

Award-winning, bestselling author Damien Lewis explores one of WWII’s most remarkable Special Forces missions during the Normany landings on D-Day—and the extraordinary hunt that followed to take down a cadre of fugitive SS and Gestapo war criminals.

* On the night of June 13th, 1944, a twelve-man SAS unit parachuted into occupied France. Their objective: hit German forces deep behind the lines, cutting the rail-tracks linking Central France to the northern coastline. In a country crawling with enemy troops, their mission was to prevent Hitler from rushing his Panzer divisions to the D-Day beaches and driving the Allied troops back into the sea. It was a Herculean task, but no risk was deemed too great to stop the Nazi assault. In daring to win it all, the SAS patrol were ultimately betrayed, captured, and tortured by the Gestapo before facing execution in a dark French woodland on Hitler’s personal orders. Miraculously, two of the condemned men managed to escape, triggering one of the most-secretive Nazi-hunting operations ever, as the SAS vowed to track down every one of the war criminals who had murdered their brothers in arms . . . all with Churchill’s covert backing.

With Nazi Germany’s lightning seizure of much of Western Europe, British Prime Minister Winston Churchill had called for the formation of specially trained troops of the “hunter class.” Their purpose was to incite a reign of terror across enemy-occupied Europe. Churchill’s warriors were to shatter all known rules of warfare, taking the fight to the enemy with no holds barred. In doing so, the Special Air Service would be tested as never before during the pivotal D-Day landings, and the quest for vengeance that followed.

Breathtaking and exhaustively researched, _Churchill’s Band of Brothers_ is based upon a raft of new and unseen material provided by the families of those who were there. It reveals the untold story of one of the most daring missions of WWII, that not only had ramifications for the war itself, but lead to the most extraordinary and gripping of aftermaths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Panzer General: Heinz Guderian and the Blitzkrieg Victories of WWII*




  







Kenneth Macksey’s highly regarded biography of _Generaloberst_ Heinz Guderian gives clear insight into the mind and motives of the father of modern tank warfare. _Panzer General_ shows Guderian as a man of ideas equipped with the ability to turn inspiration into reality. A master of strategy and tactics, he was the officer most responsible for creating blitzkrieg in World War II. Guderian built the _Panzerwaffe_ in the face of opposition from the German General Staff and personally led the lightning campaigns by tanks and aircraft that put a large part of Europe under domination by the Third Reich. Kenneth Macksey, a tank man himself for more than twenty years, reveals the man as a brilliant rebel in search of ideals and a general whose personality, genius, and achievements far transcended those of Rommel. As well as throwing light on the crucial campaigns in Poland, France, and Russia, this biography illuminates the struggles within the German hierarchy, both in the military and in the Nazi Party, for control of the Panzer forces. Based on information from the extensive family archives, _Panzer General_ demonstrates why Guderian was so admired by some while denigrated by others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Battle for the Escaut, 1940: The France and Flanders Campaign (Battleground Dunkirk) *




  







On 10 May 1940 the British Expeditionary Force (BEF), under the command of Lord Gort, moved forward from the Franco-Belgian border and took up positions along a 20-mile sector off the River Dyle, to await the arrival of the German Army Group B. Their expected stay was considerably shorter than planned as the German Army Group A pushed its way through the Ardennes and crossed the Meuse at Sedan, scattering the French before them. Little did the men of the BEF realise that the orders to retire would result in their evacuation from Dunkirk and other channel ports.The line of the River Escaut was seen as the last real opportunity for the Allied armies to halt the advancing German Army, but the jigsaw of defence was tenuous and the allied hold on the river was undone by the weight of opposing German forces and the speed of the armoured Blitzkrieg thrust further south. As far as the BEF were concerned, the Battle for the Escaut took place on a 30-mile sector from Oudenaarde to Blharies and involved units in a sometimes desperate defence, during which two Victoria Crosses were awarded. This book takes the battlefield tourist from Oudenaarde to Hollain in a series of tours that retrace the footsteps of the BEF. With the help of local historians, the author has pinpointed crucial actions and answered some of the myriad questions associated with this important phase of the France and Flanders campaign of 1940.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Frankforce and the Defence of Arras 1940 (Battleground Dunkirk) *




  







There is no other city in France that has the same associations in time of conflict that the British have with Arras. Since the campaigns of John Churchill, 1st Duke of Marlborough, in the early 18th century, British soldiers have fought in and around Arras, occasionally as an enemy but, more often, as defenders of French and Allied democracy. Battlefield visitors to the area will immediately recognize the names of towns and villages that were as significant to the men of Marlboroughs army as they were to those who fought in the First and Second World Wars.This book serves both as guide to the Second World War battlefields that surround the city and its environs as well as detailing the actions of the British armored attack of 21 May 1940. The book looks at the strategic situation that led up to the famous Arras counterstroke and, using material that has not been published before, examines the British and German actions between 20 and 23 May. The only Victoria Cross action that took place during this time is looked at in detail; as is the fighting that took place in Arras and during the breakout.Despite its shortcomings, the counterstroke achieved the essential element of surprise and caused widespread alarm amongst the German command and hit Rommels 7th Panzer Division at precisely the moment when his armored units were ahead of the infantry and gunners. The British infantry fought well and both the Durham battalions were fortunate that their commanding officers and senior NCOs were men who had already fought in one conflict and possessed the determination to rally their less experienced junior ranks and fight on regardless. Such was the case with the two tank battalions, although sadly they lost both their commanding officers and over half the tanks that went into the engagement. The attack did enable the British to tighten their hold on Arras albeit temporarily and, as is often cited, built doubts in the minds of German High Command as to the speed of their advance and contributed to the subsequent Hitler halt order of 24-27 May.The author has gone to some lengths to track down accounts from those individuals who served in the area during May 1940 and fought the enveloping tide of the German advanceThe book is supported by three car tours, one of which takes the visitor along the tragic path taken by the Tyneside Scottish on 20 May and two walking routes, which concentrate on Arras.137 black and white photographs (integrated) and a number of maps derived from regimental histories; and six tour maps provide the battlefield visitor with illustrations of the battlefields as they were in 1940 and as they are today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hacking ISIS: How to Destroy the Cyber Jihad *




  








This book is written by two of the leading terrorist experts in the world - Malcolm Nance, NBC News/MSNBC terrorism analyst and Christopher Sampson, cyber-terrorist expert. Malcolm Nance is a 35 year practitioner in Middle East Special Operations and terrorism intelligence activities. Chris Sampson is the terrorism media and cyber warfare expert for the Terror Asymmetric Project and has spent 15 years collecting and exploiting terrorism media. For two years, their Terror Asymmetrics Project has been attacking and exploiting intelligence found on ISIS Dark Web operations.

_Hacking ISIS_ will explain and illustrate in graphic detail how ISIS produces religious cultism, recruits vulnerable young people of all religions and nationalities and disseminates their brutal social media to the world.
More, the book will map out the cyberspace level tactics on how ISIS spreads its terrifying content, how it distributes tens of thousands of pieces of propaganda daily and is winning the battle in Cyberspace and how to stop it in its tracks.

_Hacking ISIS_ is uniquely positioned to give an insider’s view into how this group spreads its ideology and brainwashes tens of thousands of followers to join the cult that is the Islamic State and how average computer users can engage in the removal of ISIS from the internet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Defeating ISIS: Who They Are, How They Fight, What They Believe *




  








*A New York Times bestseller!

This reference shows how to understand the history and tactics of the global terror group ISIS—and how to use that knowledge to defeat it.*

ISIS—the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria—has taken on the mantle of being the single most dangerous terrorist threat to global security since al-Qaeda. In _Defeating ISIS_, internationally renowned intelligence veteran, author, and counterterrorism expert Malcolm Nance gives an insider’s view to explain the origins of this occult group, its violent propaganda, and how it spreads its ideology throughout the Middle East and to disaffected youth deep in the heart of the Western world.

Most importantly, _Defeating ISIS_ gives an amply illustrated, step-by-step analysis of the street-level tactics the group has employed in assaults against fortified targets, in urban combat, and during terrorist operations such as those in Paris during the November 13 attacks. As much as ISIS is a threat to Western targets and regional stability in the Middle East, Nance describes not only its true danger as a heretical death cult that seeks to wrest control of Islam through young ideologues and redefine Islam as a fight to the death against all comers, but also how to defeat it. _Defeating ISIS_ is the first highly detailed and fully illustrated look into the organization by one of the world’s foremost authorities in counterterrorism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What the Citizen Should Know About Our Arms and Weapons: A Guide to Weapons from the 1940s*




  








Originally published in 1941, this book of military ordnance was written in order to bring information to the non-military public during the time of uncertainty that marked the beginnings of the United States’ involvement in World War II. This volume was originally meant to bring comfort and understanding to the average citizen. Thorough in its scope, _What the Citizen Should Know About Our Arms and Weapons_ covers such weapons as:

• Pistols and revolvers
• Muskets
• Grenades and mortars
• Field artillery
• Antiaircraft artillery
• And much more!

Ideal for any military history buff, _What the Citizen Should Know About Our Arms and Weapon_s is a straightforward look at the military practices of a nation on the brink of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shooter's Bible Guide to Rifle Ballistics *




  







Published annually for more than eighty years, and with over seven million copies sold worldwide, _Shooter’s Bible_ is the most complete and sought-after reference guide for new products, specifications, and current prices on thousands of firearms and related equipment. The 103rd edition contains up-to-date handgun and rifle ballistic tables along with extensive charts of currently available bullets and projectiles for handloading, as well as a new products section. Complete with color and black and white photographs showcasing various makes and models of firearms and equipment, _Shooter’s Bible_ is the perfect addition to the bookshelf of any beginner or experienced hunter, firearm collector, or gun enthusiast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shooter's Bible Guide to Combat Handguns *




  








For more than 100 years, _Shooter’s Bible_ has been the ultimate comprehensive resource for shooting enthusiasts across the board. Trusted by everyone from competitive shooters to hunters to those who keep firearms for protection, this leading series is always expanding. Here is the first edition of the _Shooter’s Bible Guide to Combat Handguns_—your all-encompassing resource with up-to-date information on combat and defensive handguns, training and defensive ammunition, handgun ballistics, tactical and concealment holsters, accessories, training facilities, and more. No _Shooter’s Bible_ guidebook is complete without a detailed products section showcasing handguns from all across the market.

Author Robert Sadowski proves to be a masterful instructor on all aspects of handguns, providing useful information for every reader, from those with combat handgun experience in military and law enforcement fields to private citizens, first-timers, and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shooter's Bible Guide to Knives: A Complete Guide to Hunting Knives Survival Knives Folding Knives Skinning Knives Sharpeners and More *




  







The new _Shooter’s Bible Guide to Knives_ sets the standard for comprehensive publications by carrying on the _Shooter’s Bible_ tradition of bringing together more products and information than any other source. With photographs and descriptions of more than 400 knives, readers are treated to product highlights from major manufacturers and custom knife makers. This book brings you from the blacksmith shop to high tech influential designers with insights into blade steel, locking mechanisms, and handle materials. When it comes to knives, this book is _the_ source for the products and the passion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shooter's Bible Guide to Tactical Firearms: A Comprehensive Guide to Precision Rifles and Long-Range Shooting Gear *




  








Long range shooting in the United States is as old as this country is young. Shooters have always had a fascination with shooting at distance, whether they are plinkers, competitive shooters, or hunters. The ability to place rifle bullets in the same hole of a target or kill an animal quickly is a goal to which we all aspire. In recent years the interest in tactical precision rifles has increased, with many factory and custom rifle makers plying their art producing rifles that can easily outperform the ability of many shooters. Expert Robert A. Sadowski proves to be a masterful instructor on all aspects related to precision shooting in the _Shooter’s Bible Guide to Tactical Firearms_.

This Shooter’s Bible guide will help new and experienced shooters in making smart equipment purchases that range from rifles and optics to ammunition and gear. The shooting school section provides instructions for those of us who have had no formal training. For experienced shooters, having current information on hand in one place can be an invaluable resource. And no Shooter’s Bible guidebook is complete without a detailed products section showcasing rifles from all across the market.

Other topics covered include:
Top 10 long-range rifles
Precision rifle maintenance
Anatomy of a riflescope
Shooting technique, positions, and drills
And much more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shooter's Bible, 111th Edition: The World's Bestselling Firearms Reference: 2019–2020 *




  








*With more than seven million copies sold, this is the must-have reference book for gun collectors and firearm enthusiasts of all ages.*

Published annually for more than eighty years, the _Shooter’s Bible_ is the most comprehensive and sought-after reference guide for new firearms and their specifications, as well as for thousands of guns that have been in production and are currently on the market.

Nearly every firearms manufacturer in the world is included in this renowned compendium. The 111th edition also contains new and existing product sections on ammunition, optics, and accessories, along with updated handgun and rifle ballistic tables and extensive charts of currently available bullets and projectiles for handloading.

With a timely feature on the newest products on the market, and complete with color and black-and-white photographs featuring various makes and models of firearms and equipment, the _Shooter’s Bible_ is an essential authority for any beginner or experienced hunter, firearm collector, or gun enthusiast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/15/22.

Currently $2.

*The 21st Century Sniper: A Complete Practical Guide *




  








The twenty-first-century sniper is a mature, intelligent shooter who leverages technology to his deadly advantage. He has spent thousands of hours honing his skills. He is a master of concealment in all environments, from the mountains of Afghanistan to the crowded streets of Iraq. He is trained in science and left alone to create the unique art of the kill. To the sniper, the battlefield is like a painter’s blank canvas. It is his job to simultaneously utilize tools, training, and creativity to deliver devastating psychological impact upon the battlefield. And it is he alone who is left with the intimacy of the kill.

A complete practical guide for any modern sniper, former Navy SEAL and military sniper Brandon Webb reveals the tips and basic training necessary to become an efficient marksman. Webb is an international authority on sniping, and after serving multiple missions in Iraq and Afghanistan, he ran the Navy SEAL sniper course, which is arguably the best sniper qualification course in the world.

Including details on advanced sniper training for maritime, helicopter, and urban sniper operations, _The 21st Century Sniper_ also touches on the latest research, development, testing, and evaluation of sniper weapons systems and optics. From trajectories and wind speed to camouflage and best vantage points and targets, Webb covers everything an expert sniper needs to know. This book is suitable for gun enthusiasts, outdoorsmen, the beginning sniper, and those with military backgrounds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/16/22.

Currently $1.

*The Antiverse: Apocalypse (The Antiverse Cycle) *




  








*The Antiverse Cycle *is a science fiction epic that tells the story of humanity's future. Beginning in the shadows of a fading earth, it will travel to the furthest reaches of space and time. The Cycle's first arc has been collected here for one phenomenal price. This apocalypse mega box contains:

*Deadzone Mercenary: The Complete Series*

Ten years ago, a meteor storm strafed the earth with deep space shrapnel. In the aftermath, crash sites around the world went radio silent.

Permanently.

Most of these Deadzones were claimed by cartels and warlords. The low orbit corporates use others for weapons testing. And biosphere mutations have altered some beyond recognition.

The Chain is a mercenary guild specializing in Deadzone ops. Its members bow to no country, have no commanding officers, and choose their own missions. The Chain only has one rule: once you go in, you don't come out until the job is done.

For two years, Blair has been stalking the margins of a notorious Deadzone, trying to find a way in. Now the guild is offering to get her over the border… for a price. A handful of missions is all they ask. Survive them, and Blair will get her shot. But she'd better decide fast, because the hoverboat is waiting.


----------

*9th Pyramid: The Complete Series*

I should be the perfect spy. Deployed in tank grown bodies, with no memory of my real life, I am incapable of naming my employer under torture. Even my true gender is just a guess. I’ve been a husband and a wife, fathered children and given birth to them, all in pursuit of corporate secrets. And when the job is done, I can return to my forgotten flesh, leaving another shattered family in my wake.

But I am slipping. Once a master of the slowburn, I’ve come to dread each new seduction, each fresh lie and manipulated partner. And I can’t stop falling in love.

So when I awaken in a soldier’s body adrift on the Mediterranean, the change of pace comes as a relief. Wet ops assignments have a brutal honesty to them, at least. The only problem is, my new mission would seem to call for the impossible.

On this planet and above it, there is only one place no spy has ever infiltrated. PyramID. World’s largest mega-structure and only self-sustaining arcology. A floating technological marvel, closed off from the rest of humanity for 200 years. That is where I need to go - stepping over the backs of failed agents all the way.

But the real trick, I’m beginning to suspect, will be getting back out again.

----------

*Live Soldier: The Complete Series*

A month from now, I will be a marine with a government camera in my eye. But today I sell drugs to plastic celebrities in the clouds. Not the most honest of professions, I know. But this world is broken, and although my city presents a glittering face to the ruins, surviving here is dirty work.

Far below the movie sets and the body mod studios, another city exists. A place of flooded streets and tainted air. You wouldn't want to live there - no one does. So can you blame me for torching my morals in return for a glimpse of the sun?

But I'm about to make a mistake. Crash the wrong party, sell a good time to bad people, implicate myself in an attack on high society. And the violence won't end there. The poor will be accused of revolt against the rich, and to atone for our supposed sins, we will be surgically altered and trained for battle.

The task ahead of us sounds insane. Infiltrate the island stronghold of the planet's most advanced genetic engineer. Learn its weaknesses, and lead an army to conquer it. Insane? Scratch that, it sounds like suicide. Except for one thing. That geneticist is known as the Designer, and I was his first creation...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*HYBRID LEGION (The Antiverse Cycle)*




  








*WE BROUGHT OUR DARKNESS WITH US*

A thousand years ago, the earth was consumed by an artificial black hole. Humanity escaped in a single ship, bound for a new home in a distant system.

That journey is now over.

But when the first colonists awaken, they find the ship in flames and its crew insane. Some fight to carve out territory inside the shattered vessel. And others flee onto the surface of what is supposed to be an empty moon.

But it is not. Someone - or something - has been there before them.

As warring factions rush to claim the deadly tech that marks the landscape, three survivors must unravel the truth, or watch their species tear itself apart.

*ENTER THE ANTIVERSE*

-----

*Note:* Hybrid Legion can be read as a standalone, or as a follow-up to The Antiverse: Apocalypse box set, which is currently available for a phenomenal price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Matter (A Culture Novel Book 7)*




  








*A novel of dazzling wit and serious purpose. An extraordinary feat of storytelling and breathtaking invention on a grand scale, it is a tour de force from a writer who has turned science fiction on its head.

"Unexpectedly savage, emotionally powerful, and impossible to forget." —The Times*

In a world renowned even within a galaxy full of wonders, a crime within a war. For one brother it means a desperate flight, and a search for the one — maybe two — people who could clear his name. For his brother it means a life lived under constant threat of treachery and murder. And for their sister, even without knowing the full truth, it means returning to a place she'd thought abandoned forever.

Only the sister is not what she once was; Djan Seriy Anaplian has changed almost beyond recognition to become an agent of the Culture's Special Circumstances section, charged with high-level interference in civilizations throughout the greater galaxy.

Concealing her new identity — and her particular set of abilities — might be a dangerous strategy, however. In the world to which Anaplian returns, nothing is quite as it seems; and determining the appropriate level of interference in someone else's war is never a simple matter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Artifact (Saturn's Legacy Book 1)*




  








*FOR MILLIONS OF YEARS, SATURN HID AN ALIEN SECRET.
IN 2065, HUMANITY WILL FIND IT.*

Lowell Carpenter is a disgraced Marine assigned to a remote US research station on Saturn's moon Enceladus, where scientists have made an extraordinary discovery in the ocean below.

A special forces team, led by Lowell’s murderous former commanding officer, shows up to investigate. Almost immediately, everything begins to unravel.

*Something beneath the surface has been activated.*

Soon every space force on Earth — American, Chinese, Russian, and more — is converging on the tiny moon, ready to start a war.

But when a young archeologist with a knack for dead languages makes an amazing discovery of his own, Lowell realizes the stakes are higher than anyone could’ve imagined.

He soon has no choice but to disobey orders and fight soldiers he helped train as he races to stop an unimaginable chain reaction that threatens the entire solar system.

*The countdown has begun...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Wasteland Series: Complete Omnibus of the Post-Apocalyptic Sci-Fi Series *




  








*Abel survived the apocalypse...

...but drugs nearly killed him.*

He scrapes together a meagre existence with his dog trading junk he finds on the wastes.

But when he crosses paths with a group of enslaved children, he must do everything he can to save them.

Can he ever be free from drugs?

Will he find a place to call home?

Is there hope in a hopeless world?

This collection brings together all four novels in Jon Cronshaw's _Wasteland_ series.

You’ll love these books because everyone loves post-apocalyptic survival, flawed heroes, and tales of good versus evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The American Heritage Dictionary of Idioms: American English Idiomatic Expressions & Phrases *




  








*From “all systems go” to “senior moment”—a comprehensive reference to idiomatic English.*

The _American Heritage® Dictionary of Idioms_ explores the meanings and origins of idioms that may not make literal sense but play an important role in the language—including phrasal verbs such as _kick back_, proverbs such as _too many cooks spoil the broth_, interjections such as _tough beans_, and figures of speech such as _elephant in the room_.

With extensive revisions that reflect new historical scholarship and changes in the English language, this second edition defines over 10,000 idiomatic expressions in greater detail than any other dictionary available today—a remarkable reference for those studying the English language, or anyone who enjoys learning its many wonderful quirks and expressions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Ten-Cent Plague: The Great Comic-Book Scare and How It Changed America *




  







*The story of the rise and fall of those comic books has never been fully told -- until The Ten-Cent Plague. David Hajdu's remarkable new book vividly opens up the lost world of comic books, its creativity, irreverence, and suspicion of authority.*

In the years between World War II and the emergence of television as a mass medium, American popular culture as we know it was first created—in the pulpy, boldly illustrated pages of comic books. No sooner had this new culture emerged than it was beaten down by church groups, community bluestockings, and a McCarthyish Congress—only to resurface with a crooked smile on its face in _Mad _magazine.

When we picture the 1950s, we hear the sound of early rock and roll. _The Ten-Cent Plague _shows how -- years before music -- comics brought on a clash between children and their parents, between prewar and postwar standards. Created by outsiders from the tenements, garish, shameless, and often shocking, comics spoke to young people and provided the guardians of mainstream culture with a big target. Parents, teachers, and complicit kids burned comics in public bonfires. Cities passed laws to outlaw comics. Congress took action with televised hearings that nearly destroyed the careers of hundreds of artists and writers.

_The Ten-Cent Plague _radically revises common notions of popular culture, the generation gap, and the divide between "high" and "low" art. As he did with the lives of Billy Strayhorn and Duke Ellington (in _Lush Life_) and Bob Dylan and his circle (in _Positively 4th Street_), Hajdu brings a place, a time, and a milieu unforgettably back to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Miracle & Tragedy of the Dionne Quintuplets *




  








*In this riveting, beyond-belief true story from the author of The Borden Murders, meet the five children who captivated the entire world.*

When the Dionne Quintuplets were born on May 28, 1934, weighing a grand total of just over 13 pounds, no one expected them to live so much as an hour. Overnight, Yvonne, Annette, Cécile, Émilie, and Marie Dionne mesmerized the globe, defying medical history with every breath they took. In an effort to protect them from hucksters and showmen, the Ontario government took custody of the five identical babies, sequestering them in a private, custom-built hospital across the road from their family--and then, in a stunning act of hypocrisy, proceeded to exploit them for the next nine years. The Dionne Quintuplets became a more popular attraction than Niagara Falls, ogled through one-way screens by sightseers as they splashed in their wading pool at the center of a tourist hotspot known as Quintland. Here, Sarah Miller reconstructs their unprecedented upbringing with fresh depth and subtlety, bringing to new light their resilience and the indelible bond of their unique sisterhood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In the Country of Women: A Memoir*




  








*One of NPR's Best Books of the Year

“Straight’s memoir is a lyric social history of her multiracial clan in Riverside that explores the bonds of love and survival that bind them, with a particular emphasis on the women’s stories . . . The aftereffect of all these disparate stories juxtaposed in a single epic is remarkable. Its resonance lingers for days after reading.” —San Francisco Chronicle*

_In the Country of Women_ is a valuable social history and a personal narrative that reads like a love song to America and indomitable women. In inland Southern California, near the desert and the Mexican border, Susan Straight, a self–proclaimed book nerd, and Dwayne Sims, an African American basketball player, started dating in high school. After college, they married and drove to Amherst, Massachusetts, where Straight met her teacher and mentor, James Baldwin, who encouraged her to write. Once back in Riverside, at driveway barbecues and fish fries with the large, close–knit Sims family, Straight—and eventually her three daughters—heard for decades the stories of Dwayne’s female ancestors. Some women escaped violence in post–slavery Tennessee, some escaped murder in Jim Crow Mississippi, and some fled abusive men. Straight’s mother–in–law, Alberta Sims, is the descendant at the heart of this memoir. Susan’s family, too, reflects the hardship and resilience of women pushing onward—from Switzerland, Canada, and the Colorado Rockies to California.

A Pakistani word, _biraderi_, is one Straight uses to define a complex system of kinship and clan—those who become your family. An entire community helped raise her daughters. Of her three girls, now grown and working in museums and the entertainment industry, Straight writes, “The daughters of our ancestors carry in their blood at least three continents. We are not about borders. We are about love and survival.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lexie Starr Cozy Mysteries Boxed Set (Three Complete Cozy Mysteries in One) (A Lexie Starr Mystery) *




  








*Join widowed library assistant and amateur sleuth Lexie Starr on her first three encounters with mayhem, murder, and a potential suitor.

Book 1:* Lexie Starr accidently discovers that her new son-in-law may be guilty of murdering his first wife. Then Lexie's daughter, Wendy, disappears.

*Book 2:* At the Grand Opening of a local B&B, the Historical Society's president is found murdered in the inn's grandest suite, and Lexie, much to the owner's chagrin, horns her way in on the investigation.

*Book 3:* Lexie Starr has converted her boyfriend's B&B into a haunted house for Halloween. But when a young college student is found truly dead in the makeshift coffin in the parlor, Lexie fears for her boyfriend's business and sets out to solve the murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lexie Starr Cozy Mysteries Boxed Set (Books 4 to 6): Cozy Mystery Box Set #2 With Bonus (A Lexie Starr Mystery) *




  








*Join newlywed library assistant and amateur sleuth Lexie Starr on her continuing encounters with mystery, mayhem, and murder.

With This Ring (A Lexie Starr Mystery, Book 4)*
Lexie Starr, a 50-year-old widowed library assistant, fell in love with Stone Van Patten while helping him run his B&B. Ten days before their wedding, the pastor is found murdered. Not wanting to postpone the wedding, Lexie launches her own investigation, breaks her wrist, and gets herself and her best friend in a life-or-death situation or two.

*Just Ducky (A Lexie Starr Mystery, Book 5)*
Lexie Starr needs something to keep her busy during the off-season. Filling in for the head librarian, Bertha Duckworthy, seems a perfect choice. Until she finds "Ducky" hanged from the library's rafters. The police rule the death as a suicide, but Lexie disagrees. Heavily armed with caffeine, Lexie is determined to obtain justice for "Ducky", and finds herself in the killer's crosshairs.

*The Spirit of the Season (A Lexie Starr Mystery, Novella)*
Lexie Starr, adopts a local military family struggling to make ends meet at Christmastime while the father serves in Afghanistan. Soon collection bins are overflowing with toys, food, and household items for the Allens, so Lexie expands her cause to the Marine Corps Toys for Tots program. When the most expensive toys go missing, Lexie is determined to bring the holiday-cheer-stealing grinch to justice.

*Cozy Camping (A Lexie Starr Mystery, Book 6)*
On their first wedding anniversary, Lexie Starr is surprised by her husband, Stone, with a family RV'ing vacation to Cheyenne, Wyoming. While there, Lexie and her daughter, Wendy, overhear a heated conversation between the park's owner and the egotistical Fanny Finch, a bestselling author penning an unauthorized tell-all book. When Fanny is discovered dead, Lexie launches her own impromptu investigation when it becomes clear the patronizing police detective has his eye on the wrong person.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Edinburgh Dusk (Ian Hamilton Mysteries Book 2) *




  








*The prize-winning author of Edinburgh Twilight returns to the darkening shadows of nineteenth-century Scotland to track a killer on a profane mission of revenge.*

A wicked Scottish winter has just begun when pioneering female physician Sophia Jex-Blake calls on Detective Inspector Ian Hamilton to investigate the suspicious death of one of her patients—a railroad lineman who she believes succumbed to the horrific effects of arsenic poisoning. The most provocative aspect of the case doesn’t escape Hamilton: the married victim’s numerous sexual transgressions.

Now, for the first time since the unexplained fire that killed his parents, Hamilton enters the Royal Infirmary to gain the insights of brilliant medical student Arthur Conan Doyle. Then a second poisoning occurs—this time, a prominent banker who died in the bed of a prostitute. It appears that someone is making Edinburgh’s more promiscuous citizens pay for their sins.

As the body count rises and public panic takes hold, Hamilton and Doyle delve into the seedy underbelly of the city, where nothing is as it seems, no one is immune to murder, and even trusted friends can be enemies in disguise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Night Tremors (The Rick Cahill Series Book 2) *




  








*Anthony, Shamus, and Lefty Award Finalist

Powerful forces on each side of the law have Rick Cahill in the crosshairs*

Nightmares of the man he killed two years ago still chase Rick Cahill through his sleep. The memory of his murdered wife haunts him during waking hours. His private investigative work, secretly photographing adulterers, paid for his new house but stains his soul.

When an old nemesis asks for his help to free a man from prison, a man he thinks is wrongly convicted of murder, Rick grabs at the chance to turn his life around. His investigation takes him from the wealthy enclave of La Jolla to the dark underbelly of San Diego. His quest fractures his friendship with his mentor, endangers his steady job, and draws the contempt of the Police Chief who has tried to put Rick behind bars forever.

With the police on one side of the law and a vicious biker gang on the other, all trying to stop him from freeing the man in prison, Rick risks his life to uncover the truth that only the real killer knows—what happened one bloody night eight years earlier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blood Truth (The Rick Cahill Series Book 4) *




  








*Lefty Award finalist and a top pick by Bookreporter for Best Mysteries of 2017

Rick Cahill can't escape his past—or his father's*

Rick Cahill has long feared the truth about his own blood—the blood of his father coursing through his veins.

When a long-hidden safe unlocks clues about why his father was kicked off the police force twenty-seven years ago and then spiraled into an early drunken death, Rick determines to find the truth even if it proves the one thing he's always feared.

But as he grapples with his father's past, the woman he still loves pleads with him to find out if her husband is having an affair—or is involved in something much more sinister. Could the truth send her back into Rick's arms? Would he have a last shot at happiness?

He may never get the chance to find out, as killers who will do anything to protect their secrets lurk in the shadows.

*A hard-boiled PI novel for fans of Raymond Chandler, Ross MacDonald, and Dashiell Hammett*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lost Tomorrows (The Rick Cahill Series Book 6) *




  








*Winner of the Shamus Award and Lefty Award

Would you risk your own soul to avenge the death of a loved one?*

A phone call thrusts Rick Cahill's past and all its tragic consequences into his present. Krista Landingham, his former partner on the Santa Barbara Police Department, is dead. When Rick goes to the funeral in the city where his wife was murdered and where he is seen as guilty for her death in the eyes of the police, he discovers that Krista's death may not have been a tragic accident, but murder.

Hired by Krista's sister, Leah, to investigate, Rick follows clues that lead him to the truth, not only about Krista's death, but about the tragedy that ruined his life. Along the way, Leah shows him that his life can be salvaged, and he can feel love again if he can just move beyond his past. But the past is Rick's present and will always be until he rights his one great wrong.

In the end, Rick is left with a decision that forces him to confront the horrific actions he'll need to take to exact revenge and achieve redemption.

*A hard-boiled PI thriller perfect for fans of Robert Crais and T. Jefferson Parker*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blind Vigil (The Rick Cahill Series Book 7) *




  








*Anthony, Shamus, and Lefty Award-winning Author

A friend arrested for murder. A vicious killer lurking in the shadows. A world of darkness.*

Blinded by a gunshot wound to the face while working as a private investigator nine months ago, Rick Cahill is now sure of only one thing: he has to start a new life and leave his old one behind.

He's still trying to figure out what that life is when his onetime partner, Moira MacFarlane, asks for his help on a case she's taken for Rick's former best friend. The case is simple and Moira only needs Rick for one interview, but Rick is wary of waking sleeping demons.

Ultimately, he goes against his gut and takes the case which quickly turns deadly. Rick's old compulsion of finding the truth no matter the cost—the same compulsion that cost him his eyesight and almost his life—battles against his desire to escape his past.

The stakes are raised when Rick's friend is implicated in murder and needs his help. Can he help the friend he no longer trusts while questioning his own lessened capabilities? His life depends on the answer as a shadowy killer lurks in the darkness.

*Perfect for fans of Michael Connelly and John Sandford*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Casket Chronicles: Living and Working in a Funeral Home is not What You Might Think *




  








Casket Chronicles is a collection of stories about the author’s experiences living and working in a funeral home while he was attending college. Some of the stories are hilarious. Some of the stories are heartbreaking. All of the stories are true.

Most people think of the funeral business as being very subdued where words are spoken in hushed tones and those who work in it are best described as “somber.” Like almost everything else in life, you never really know what goes on behind closed doors.

How could the station wagon used to pick up bodies just vanish? What did the waitress at the drive-in really think was in the back of the car? Why did the woman driving a Cadillac stop in the middle of the busy street in front of the funeral home and start screaming obscenities? How did a woman’s panties end up inside a casket?

The answers to these questions and other interesting tales are found on the pages of Casket Chronicles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blue Moon Investigations: The Harper Files: A Humorous Fantasy Adventure Collection *




  








*There’s a new paranormal detective in town and she’s about to bust some heads.*

With a snappy comeback poised on her lips and a plan to impress her new boss, Amanda Harper is going all out to solve crimes with apparent paranormal explanations.

*Amanda Harper Paranormal Detective*

Who do you call when things go bump in the night? The Blue Moon investigation Agency; that’s who. It’s Amanda’s first day and there’s a case waiting for her – terrified customers at the local shopping mall all claim to have felt a presence in the elevators and their shopping has vanished though no one got on or off. Is there really a ghost in the machine?

What she believes to be an easy case soon proves otherwise, but mostly because she let her BFF and former police colleague Patience Woods help her out.

With no clue and few leads, the steady paycheck from her last job is about to run out but will she even keep her job if she can’t solve this?

There is clearly someone working against her and some freaky things happening in the darkest corners of the shopping mall. Nearing the truth, she puts her own life on the line to prove her theory, but as the elevator doors close with her inside, is she right or is she very, very wrong?

*In the Doodoo with Voodoo*

When a terrified woman begs for her help, Amanda has no choice but to take the case, but has she bitten off more than she can chew? The client has been cursed by a voodoo priest and he doesn’t like Amanda’s interference.

How powerful is his magic? Powerful enough to levy a curse at her too it would seem, yet as chaos erupts, her anger and determination rise. Who does this guy think he is, terrorising her town with his army of followers?

This case is dangerous enough, but when a surprising revelation suggests that the voodoo priest and a legendary drug kingpin known as the Mongrain King might be one and the same person, the stakes become life or death and the hunter becomes the hunted.

She’s not without help though. With Tempest away, she has his hired muscle, Big Ben, as back up, BFF cop Patience, who is reliable as long as the donut supply doesn’t run out, and Tempest’s cross-dressing assistant Jane/James to do the research.

They have her back, but badly outnumbered and ignored by her old boss in the police, they head for a conclusion that will have you turning pages in a rush to see who survives.

*Crop Circles, Cows, and Crazy Aliens*

When farmers employ her to investigate the odd events at their remote farm cooperative, Amanda thinks she might be getting punked. There are lights in the sky, crops circles on the ground, and the cattle are producing glowing milk!

The jokes soon stop when the first body is found.

Time is not her friend as the farmers are going bankrupt; solve the case quick or they might not be able to pay. It’s going to be an uphill slog though because all the weird stuff going on has attracted nutters from miles around, drawing in conspiracy theorists and alien hunters alike. Most noted of which is Jack Hammer, the self-proclaimed star of the internet show _Alien Quest_, who takes an instant interest in Amanda and wants her as his co-host. Worse yet, her former boss, Chief Inspector Quinn, seems to be going out of his way to scupper her investigation.

This is a case like nothing the firm has faced before but she needs to uncover the truth of the glowing milk before someone else dies, stop mysterious organisation BARF (British Alien Response Force) from capturing the alien for experimentation, and get home in time for a hot date.

It’s going to be a snark-filled, hilarious ride from start to finish!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*If I Had A Nickel (Roy Ballard Mysteries Book 3) *


*Book 1 is currently **free here.*





  







Alex Dunn owned one of the most valuable collections of hobo nickels in the world, and it appears somebody killed him for it. Now Roy Ballard and Mia Madison are hired by the insurance company to track the collection down, which means they might reveal the identity of the killer in the course of their investigation. But the more they dig, the more suspects they uncover, including Dunn’s children, his ex-wife, and a buxom masseuse who takes a hands-off approach to the services she offers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Now You See Him (Roy Ballard Mysteries Book 4) *




  







Jeremy Sawyer was having a great time on a party barge on Lake Travis, and then he was suddenly nowhere to be found. Had he jumped? Fallen off? Been pushed? Roy Ballard—an expert in catching insurance cheats—intends to find out. After all, Jeremy Sawyer was the nephew of one of his biggest clients, and she can’t shake the suspicion that it wasn't an accident. It isn’t long before Roy and his partner Mia Madison begin to draw the same conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Tooth For A Tooth (Roy Ballard Mysteries Book 5) *




  







Lennox Armbruster was struck by a speeding vehicle—but was it an accident or an insurance scam gone wrong? Roy Ballard is hired to find out, and he soon learns there’s a third possibility: attempted murder. Joe Jankowski, the man who hit Armbruster, is a tough-talking player in the construction industry, and a feud with one of his former employees has shown that he has a temper to match his brash personality. When Roy and his partner Mia Madison attempt to dig deeper, they learn just how far Jankowski will go to shut down their investigation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Shake And Bake (Roy Ballard Mysteries Book 6) *




  







Does Caleb Dimmick really work at his father’s motorcycle dealership, or does he simply ride the payroll, thereby giving his dad a nice tax break? Roy Ballard, a legal videographer specializing in insurance fraud, is hired to find out. After just a few days, Roy is convinced everything is legit—until a dealership employee is gunned down in his own backyard, possibly by an assassin on an orange sportbike. Now, with a large life insurance payout on the line, Roy needs to identify the killer. But the deeper Roy digs, the greater the risk grows, setting up a series of deadly confrontations that will shake him to his core.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Better To Be Lucky (Roy Ballard Mysteries Book 7) *




  







The trouble at Norman Conlee's lakeside estate begins when vandals topple and destroy an expensive Italian fountain. Then they slash the tires and damage the paint job on a Jaguar. That’s when Roy Ballard's client, the insurance company, asks him to catch the vandal in the act and prevent future claims. Surprisingly, the homeowner, Norman Conlee, opposes the idea. He intends to address the problem himself by fencing the property and keeping his revolver handy. Eventually, though, he gives in, and Roy goes to work. It’s not long before the case escalates in a way nobody saw coming. Roy will need some luck to close this case before he winds up a victim himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Revolver Road: A Harper McClain Mystery *




  








*Crime reporter Harper McClain is back on the beat when a troubled musician vanishes in Christi Daugherty’s Revolver Road.*

Even in the chill of February, no place touches Harper McClain’s heart like Savannah. She should be walking beneath the historic city’s towering oaks, surrounded by graceful mansions. Instead, she’s hiding miles away on Tybee Island after a mysterious voice on the phone warned her that someone wanted her dead. The call was too specific to ignore. The caller knew everything about her. But that was months ago, and she’s getting tired of being scared.

Her only escape is her work at the newspaper, where the hottest story in town is the disappearance of Xavier Rayne. The singer had a hit album on his hands, and was about to go on tour, but then he walked out of his beachfront home and vanished. The police believe he drowned, but Harper suspects his disappearance may be more ominous than that. Something doesn’t feel right about it.

His bandmates and actress girlfriend say he’s run away before. They expect him to come home. Until a body washes up with two bullet holes in it. Now everyone in Rayne’s life is a suspect. As Harper digs deeper into the case, though, the threats against her own life return. The phone call she received was very real. A killer from her past is coming for her.

Now she must solve two murders, or end up dying on Revolver Road…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death of a Hollow Man (Inspector Barnaby Mysteries Book 2) *




  








*An onstage murder in a small English village draws the beloved detective into “a theatrical whodunit worthy of a deep bow” (The New York Times).*

Actors do love their dramas, and the members of the Causton Amateur Dramatic Society are no exception. However, even the most theatrically minded have to admit that murdering the leading man in full view of the audience is a bit over the top. Luckily, Inspector Barnaby is in that audience, and while he may lack certain skills as a theater critic, he’s just the man to catch a killer.

In this second Barnaby mystery, the inspector is in his element, and so is author Caroline Graham, a former actress, who tweaks her collection of community-theater artistes and small-town drama queens with merciless delight. _Death of a Hollow Man_ was the basis for the second episode in season one of the acclaimed ITV crime drama _Midsomer Murders_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Hangman's Diary: The Journal of Master Franz Schmidt, Public Executioner of Nuremberg, 1573?1617 *




  









From 1573 to 1617, Master Franz Schmidt was the executioner for the towns of Bamberg and Nuremberg. During that span, he personally executed more than 350 people while keeping a journal throughout his career.

_A Hangman’s Diary_ is not only a collection of detailed writings by Schmidt about his work, but also an account of criminal procedure in Germany during the Middle Ages. With analysis and explanation, editor Albrecht Keller and translators C. Calvert and A. W. Gruner have put together a masterful tome that sets the scene of execution day and puts you in Master Franz Schmidt’s shoes as he does his duty for his country.

Originally published more than eighty years ago, _A Hangman’s Diary_ gives a year-by-year breakdown on all of Master Schmidt’s executions, which include hangings, beheadings, and other methods of murder, as well as explanations of each crime and the reason for the punishment. An incredible classic, _A Hangman’s Diary_ is more than a history lesson; it shows the true anarchy that inhabited our world only a few hundred years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Out of Her Mind (Sawyer Brooks Book 2) *




  








*A string of copycat crimes leads a reporter down a terrifying path in a heart-stopping thriller by New York Times bestselling author T.R. Ragan.*

Crime reporter Sawyer Brooks still grieves for the family she and her two sisters never had. Raised in a house of horrors, they continue to fight through the trauma—releasing their rage by seeking justice for those who are just as vulnerable as they were.

When a little girl’s bones are unearthed in Sacramento’s Land Park and twelve-year-old Riley Addison disappears, solving these cases becomes an obsession for Sawyer—one that puts her job at risk. Yet she can’t turn back, and the deeper Sawyer’s investigation goes, the darker it gets. A psychopath is on the loose and has been trolling Sacramento for years—hiding in plain sight behind a motherly facade.

The more Sawyer persists, the closer she gets to a disturbing place reminiscent of her own terrorized childhood. With time running out, Sawyer will risk anything to save Riley from the dark. But the killer will do anything to keep her there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Jane Doe (A Jane Doe Thriller) *




  








*An Amazon Charts bestseller.

A double life with a single purpose: revenge.*

Jane’s days at a Midwest insurance company are perfectly ordinary. She blends in well, unremarkably pretty in her floral-print dresses and extra efficient at her low-level job. She’s just the kind of woman middle manager Steven Hepsworth likes—meek, insecure, and willing to defer to a man. No one has any idea who Jane really is. Least of all Steven.

But plain Jane is hiding something. And Steven’s bringing out the worst in her.

Nothing can distract Jane from going straight for his heart: allowing herself to be seduced into Steven’s bed, to insinuate herself into his career and his family, and to expose all his dirty secrets. It’s time for Jane to dig out everything that matters to Steven. So she can take it all away.

Just as he did to her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Invited Her In *




  








*Imagine the worst thing a friend could ever do.

This is worse.*

When Mel receives an unexpected email from her eldest friend Abi, it brings back memories she thought she’d buried forever. Their friendship belonged in the past. To those carefree days at university.

But Abi is in trouble and needs Mel’s help, and she wants a place to stay. Just for a few days while she sorts things out. It’s the least Mel can do.

After all, friends look out for one another, don’t they?

*I Invited Her In is a blistering tale of wanting what you can’t have, jealousy and revenge. *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murphy’s Luck 2: Revenge of the Jinx (Murphy’s Luck Series) *




  








_*His luck is a weapon of mass hilarity.*_

Murphy’s mind-boggling luck returns with a vengeance in a new, uproarious adventure. When America calls upon Murphy to employ his unique talents to help bring down an evil mastermind, it’s a request his handlers soon regret.

After a bank’s surveillance camera captures Murphy’s amazing, hobby-honed abilities in action, the tape comes to the attention of the FBI. The agency decides that the Eureka recluse is just the man to help with a matter of national security, only to learn how one man with Murphy’s luck undermines everyone’s sense of security.

When you march to the beat of Murphy Drummer, the impossible becomes the inevitable and the inevitable inescapably hysterical. All may regret the day they met Murphy Drummer, but none knows what they’d have done without him.

Don’t miss this riotous comedy of mayhem and miracles!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murphy’s Luck 3: Curse vs. Jinx (Murphy’s Luck Series) *




  








_*There’s good luck, bad luck, no luck, and dumb luck—and then there’s Murphy’s luck.*_

The wildest creature known to man has been discovered in the jungles of the Amazon, and his name is Murphy Drummer.

When a bumbling, 99th-rate Colombian cartel captures Murphy’s in-laws, it is up to Murphy to rescue them. Doing so will require an arsenal of hobbies, a gorgeous and deadly assassin with cursed cockles, and maybe a dowsing rod and an arthritic water buffalo named Hannibal.

Curse meets jinx, and every loser comes out a winner in Murphy’s new riotous and rip-roaring adventure.

Murphy returns to blow minds, open hearts, and tickle funny bones. When you march to the beat of Murphy Drummer, nothing is impossible but trying not to laugh.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wonder Test: A Novel *




  








*An AMAZON BEST BOOK OF JULY 2021 "*A sure-footed, darkly funny, semi-satirical thriller that never misses a beat." --Vannessa Cronin, Amazon Editors Book Review

*A widowed FBI agent grows suspicious of her son's new school in this thriller by the New York Times bestselling author of The Marriage Pact.

"A gripping blend of danger and sharp social commentary on high-stakes education, the 1%, and suburban tropes: imagine a coffee date with Lisa Lutz's Spellmans and Tom Perotta's suburbanites in a sun-drenched Twin Peaks." Booklist, starred review*


Lina is on leave from her job in New York at the FBI in order to clean out her father's home in Silicon Valley. As though letting go of her father isn't hard enough, Lina has also recently lost her husband in a freak traffic accident. Still reeling, she and her teenage son Rory must make their way through this strange new town and the high school around which it all seems to revolve. Rory soon starts coming home with reports of the upcoming "Wonder Test," a general aptitude assessment that appears increasingly inane, and Lina is shaken out of her grief by a sense that something is amiss in Greenfield.

When she discovers that a student disappeared last year and was found weeks later walking on a beach, shaved and traumatized, Lina can't help but be sucked into an impromptu investigation. Another kidnapping hits closer to home and reveals a sinister link between the Wonder Test and the rampant wealth of Silicon Valley's elite. A searing view of a culture that puts the wellbeing of children at risk for advancement and prestige, and a captivating story of the lengths a mother will go for her son, this is _The Wonder Test_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Plague Dogs: A Novel *




  








*This modern-day classic is an unforgettable tale of fantasy and adventure, a powerful exploration of the limits of human cruelty and kindness. A “gripping ... compelling tale of emotional force and high suspense” (The Wall Street Journal).*

Rowf, a shaggy black mongrel, and Snitter, a black-and-white fox terrier, are among dozens of animals being cruelly held in a testing facility in North West England. When one of the handlers fails to close Rowf’s cage properly, the two dogs make a daring escape into the English countryside, where they befriend a red fox who helps them survive in the wild.

But as rumors circulate that the dogs may have been the test subjects for biological weapons and could be carrying a terrible plague, they soon find themselves targets of a great dog hunt. Local farmers, politicians, scientists, and even the military join in the search to track them down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fletch’s Fortune (The Fletch Mysteries Book 3) *




  








Fletch, as unbridled as ever and still living the good life in Italy on his ill-gotten fortune, gets a surprising visit from two surly FBI agents. The pair offers him a deal: either he attend the American Journalism Alliance convention and work as an undercover spy for them, or be shipped back to headquarters and face jail time for tax evasion.

Reluctantly agreeing to the scheme, he catches a red-eye flight back to the States. But just as rubber hits tarmac in Virginia, news breaks on a murder at the convention. The victim—a newspaper tycoon and former employer of I. M. Fletch—was no stranger to enemies. And at a hotel full of reporters who’d all had their dealings with the tyrannical leader, everyone’s a suspect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Wayward Assassin *




  








*Revenge knows no deadline.*

Although told to stand down now that the Chechen rebel who killed her fiancé is dead, CIA analyst Maggie Jenkins believes otherwise and goes rogue to track down the assassin. Soon it becomes clear that failure to find Zara will have repercussions far beyond the personal, as Maggie uncovers plans for a horrific attack on innocent Americans. Zara is the new face of terrorism–someone who doesn’t fit the profile, who can slip undetected from attack to attack, and who’s intent on pursuing a personal vendetta at any cost.

Chasing Zara from Russia to the war-torn streets of Chechnya, to London, and finally, to the suburbs of Washington, D.C., Maggie risks her life to stop a deadly plot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Made in China: A Prisoner, an SOS Letter, and the Hidden Cost of America's Cheap Goods *




  








*A Most-Anticipated Book of the Year: Newsweek * Refinery29

“Timely and urgent . . . Pang is a dogged investigator.” —The New York Times

“Moving and powerful.” —Chris Hedges, Pulitzer Prize–winning journalist and author 

Discover the truth behind the discounts.*

In 2012, an Oregon mother named Julie Keith opened up a package of Halloween decorations. The cheap foam headstones had been five dollars at Kmart, too good a deal to pass up. But when she opened the box, something shocking fell out: an SOS letter, handwritten in broken English.

_“Sir: If you occassionally buy this product, please kindly resend this letter to the World Human Right Organization. Thousands people here who are under the persicuton of the Chinese Communist Party Government will thank and remember you forever.”_

The note’s author, Sun Yi, was a mild-mannered Chinese engineer turned political prisoner, forced into grueling labor as punishment for campaigning for the freedom to join a forbidden meditation movement. He was imprisoned alongside petty criminals, civil rights activists, and tens of thousands of others the Chinese government had decided to “reeducate,” carving foam gravestones and stitching clothing for more than fifteen hours a day.

In _Made in China_, investigative journalist Amelia Pang pulls back the curtain on Sun’s story and the stories of others like him, including the persecuted Uyghur minority group, whose abuse and exploitation is rapidly gathering steam. What she reveals is a closely guarded network of laogai—forced labor camps—that power the rapid pace of American consumerism. Through extensive interviews and firsthand reportage, Pang shows us the true cost of America’s cheap goods and shares what is ultimately a call to action—urging us to ask more questions and demand more answers from the companies we patronize.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.


*Strange and Obscure Stories of the Revolutionary War *




  








*Astonishing Events from the American Revolution That They Don’t Teach in School!*

We all know about Washington’s crossing of the Delaware and Betsy Ross’s stitching together the Stars and Stripes, but how about a little-known, valid reason for the war itself and why General George was able to survive a plague that wiped out many of his fellow countrymen?

History buff Tim Rowland provides an entertaining look at happenings during and surrounding the Revolutionary War that you won’t find in history books. He digs into the war’s major events and reveals the unknown, bizarre, and often wildly amusing things the participants were doing while breaking away from Great Britain.

For example, conventional wisdom says that “no taxation without representation” was an important reason for the revolution, but not in the way we’ve been told. Colonists paid the wages of common-court judges, who were reluctant to rule against the men who paid their salaries. Therefore, duties on molasses (the key ingredient in rum) were generally unenforced until the British cut the tariff in half. Strange but true, the spark that touched off the revolution was in fact a tax _cut_.

During the French and Indian War and then again in the first year of the revolution, the British were accused of biological warfare, infecting blankets with smallpox and then concealing them in Indian camps. So feared was the disease that soldiers began to illegally inoculate themselves before widespread vaccination was finally ordered for the army. Washington himself was immune, thanks to a Caribbean trip taken as a young man when his brother Lawrence sought a cure for tuberculosis. Lawrence wasn’t cured, but George was infected with smallpox in Barbados. As a young man in a warm climate, he survived. As an older man in a northern winter, however, the story of the father of our country might have had a different ending.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Abraham Lincoln: The Prairie Years*




  








*This definitive, single-volume edition of the Pulitzer Prize–winning biography delivers “a Lincoln whom no other man . . . could have given us” (New York Herald Tribune Book Review).*

Celebrated for his vivid depictions of the nineteenth-century American Midwest, Carl Sandburg brings unique insight to the life of Abraham Lincoln in this distinguished biography. He captures both the man who grew up on the Indiana prairie and the president who held the country together through the turbulence and tragedy of the Civil War.

Based on a lifetime of research, Sandburg’s biographywas originally published as a monumental, six-volume study. The author later distilled the work down to this single-volume edition that is considered by many to be his greatest work of nonfiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Spymistress: The True Story of the Greatest Female Secret Agent of World War II *




  








*The New York Times Bestseller by the Author of A Man Called Intrepid*

Ideal for fans of Nancy Wake, Virginia Hall, _The Last Goodnight_ by Howard Blum, _The Woman Who Smashed Codes_, _The Wolves at the Door_ by Judith Pearson, and similar works
Shares the story of Vera Atkins, legendary spy and holder of the Legion of Honor
Written by William Stevenson, the only person whom she trusted to write her biography

She was stunning. She was ruthless. She was brilliant and had a will of iron. Born Vera Maria Rosenberg in Bucharest, she became Vera Atkins. William Stphenson, the spymaster who would later be known as “Intrepid”, recruited her when she was twenty-three. Vera spent most of the 1930s running too many dangerous espionage missions to count. When war was declared in 1939, her many skills made her one of the leaders of the Special Operations Executive (SOE), a covert intelligence agency formed by, and reporting to, Winston Churchill. She trained and recruited hundreds of agents, including dozens of women. Their job was to seamlessly penetrate deep behind the enemy lines. 

As General Dwight D. Eisenhower said, the fantastic exploits and extraordinary courage of the SOE agents and the French Resistance fighters “shortened the war by many months.”They are celebrated, as they should be. But Vera Atkins’s central role has been hidden until after she died; William Stevenson promised to wait and publish her story posthumously. Now, Vera Atkins can be celebrated and known for the hero she was: the woman whose beauty, intelligence, and unwavering dedication proved key in turning the tide of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Axis Sally: The American Voice of Nazi Germany *




  








*A “fascinating, well-researched account” of Mildred Gillars, the failed actress who turned on her country and became a Nazi propagandist during WWII (Publishers Weekly).*

One of the most notorious Americans of the twentieth century was a failed Broadway actress turned radio announcer named Mildred Gillars (1900–198, better known to American GIs as “Axis Sally.” Despite the richness of her life story, there has never been a full-length biography of the ambitious, star-struck Ohio girl who evolved into a reviled disseminator of Nazi propaganda. At the outbreak of war in September 1939, Gillars had been living in Germany for five years. Hoping to marry, she chose to remain in the Nazi-run state even as the last Americans departed for home. In 1940, she was hired by the German overseas radio, where she evolved from a simple disc jockey and announcer to a master propagandist. Under the tutelage of her married lover, Max Otto Koischwitz, Gillars became the personification of Nazi propaganda to the American GI. Spicing her broadcasts with music, Gillars’s used her soothing voice to taunt Allied troops about the supposed infidelities of their wives and girlfriends back home, as well as the horrible deaths they were likely to meet on the battlefield. Supported by German military intelligence, she was able to convey personal greetings to individual US units, creating an eerie foreboding among troops who realized the Germans knew who and where they were. After broadcasting for Berlin up to the very end of the war, Gillars tried but failed to pose as a refugee, and was captured by US authorities. Her 1949 trial for treason captured the attention and raw emotion of a nation fresh from the horrors of the Second World War. Gillars’s twelve-year imprisonment and life on parole, including a stay in a convent, is a remarkable story of a woman who attempts to rebuild her life in the country she betrayed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/16/22.

Currently $3.

*Codebreakers' Victory: How the Allied Cryptographers Won World War II*





  








*With exclusive interviews, a Signal Corps veteran tells the full story of how cryptography helped defeat the Axis powers, at Bletchley Park and beyond. *

For years, the story of the World War II codebreakers was kept a crucial state secret. Even Winston Churchill, himself a great advocate of Britain’s cryptologic program, purposefully minimized their achievements in his history books. Now, though, after decades have passed, the true scope of the British and American cryptographers’ role in the war has come to light. It was a role key to the Allied victory. From the Battle of Britain to the Pacific front to the panzer divisions in Africa, superior cryptography gave the Allies a decisive advantage over the Axis generals. Military intelligence made a significant difference in battle after battle.

In _Codebreakers’ Victory_, veteran cryptographer Hervie Haufler takes readers behind the scenes in this fascinating underground world of ciphers and decoders. This broad view represents the first comprehensive account of codebreaking during World War II. Haufler pulls together years of research, exclusive access to top secret files, and personal interviews to craft a captivating must-read for anyone interested in the behind-the-front intellect and perseverance that went into beating the Nazis and Japan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/17/22.

Currently $1.

*Aloha Thrive: Thrive Space Colony Adventures Box Set Books 1-3 & Prequel (Thrive Box Sets Book 1)*




  








*An ex-cop who cannot die. A moon full of settlers who cannot thrive.*

Mahina's terraformers built a high-tech urban paradise. Then Earth flooded the colony with desperate refugees, cop Sass Collier among them.

The settlers who arrived with Sass died decades ago. Outside the citadel, their descendants die weak and young.

Sass fought a rebellion against the city once. She won concessions to give the settlers a chance at health. She paid with 20 years in prison.

Now she’s out, a reformed character. She assembles an oddball crew doing odd jobs. She intends to mind her own business – how to make a profit on the skyship _Thrive._

But her fellow settlers are still failing.

While her business model careens toward circus acts, Sass dares to defy the city again, to solve Mahina’s failure to thrive.

This omnibus box set explores the Aloha home star system: _Skyship Thrive_, _Spaceship Thrive,_ _Interplanetary Thrive, _plus the prequel _Petticreek Five_ - 1060 pages! Save over 40% off individual books.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Shroud (Ascension Series Book 1) *




  








*They’ve been watching us for hundreds of years.
Now they need our help.
Earth is not safe.*

Zack is good at finding things, but when he discovers a global conspiracy, life as he knows it is over. Sometimes the truth doesn’t set you free. It traps you instead.

Kept secret for 60 years, the discovery of an alien signal forces an unlikely team to investigate a mysterious structure discovered in the furthest reaches of the solar system. Join the crew of the _Athena,_ Earth’s most advanced spaceship on the ultimate journey beyond our wildest imagining.

*Strap yourself in.* _The Star Shroud _is the first book in this action-packed space opera series. Readers describe them as “a cross between David Weber and John Ringo.” If you like space opera adventure stories with clever heroes, impossible situations, and chilling discoveries, then you’re in for a fun nonstop thrill ride. *Read it now!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Divide (Ascension Series Book 2)*




  








*Lost!*

After initial contact with an alien entity leaves Kaylan unconscious, she wakes up to discover that she’s now in command of the Athena mission stranded in a star system far from Earth.

The ship’s computer is malfunctioning and former hacker and astronaut trainee, Zack Quick, is the only one who can fix it. If he can’t figure out what’s wrong, they have no hope of getting back home.

In order to survive, the crew of the Athena must explore an alien star system to find the species that summoned them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Moon Is a Harsh Mistress *




  








*For fans of Artemis—the visionary tour de force from “one of the grand masters of science fiction” (The Wall Street Journal).*

Widely acknowledged as one of Robert A. Heinlein's greatest works, _The Moon Is a Harsh Mistress_ rose from the golden age of science fiction to become an undisputed classic—and a touchstone for the philosophy of personal responsibility and political freedom. A revolution on a lunar penal colony—aided by a self-aware supercomputer—provides the framework for a story of a diverse group of men and women grappling with the ever-changing definitions of humanity, technology, and free will—themes that resonate just as strongly today as they did when the novel was first published.

_The Moon Is a Harsh Mistress_ gives readers an extraordinary, thought-provoking glimpse into the mind of Robert A. Heinlein, who, even now, “shows us where the future is” (Tom Clancy).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Favored Child: A Novel (Wildacre Trilogy Book 2) *




  








*From #1 New York Times bestselling author and “queen of royal fiction” (USA TODAY) Philippa Gregory comes the thrilling sequel to the New York Times bestseller Wideacre as the once-great Lacey estate is restored to its former grandeur—though not without cost.*

The Wideacre estate is bankrupt. The villagers are living in poverty and formerly stunning hall is a smoke-blackened ruin. But, in the Dower House nearby, two children are being raised in protected innocence.

Equal claimants to the estate, rivals for the love of the village, they are tied by a secret childhood betrothal but forbidden to marry. Only one can be the favored child—only one can inherit the magical understanding between the land and the Lacey family that can make the Sussex village grow green again. Only one can be Beatrice Lacey’s true heir. Sensual, gripping, and mystical, _The Favored Child_ irresistibly sweeps the reader into a world of secrets, betrayals, and power in this revolutionary period of English history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Story of Arthur Truluv: A Novel (Mason Book 1) *




  








*“I dare you to read this novel and not fall in love with Arthur Truluv. His story will make you laugh and cry, and will show you a love that never ends, and what it means to be truly human.”—Fannie Flagg

An emotionally powerful novel about three people who each lose the one they love most, only to find second chances where they least expect them
“Fans of Meg Wolitzer, Emma Straub, or [Elizabeth] Berg’s previous novels will appreciate the richly complex characters and clear prose. Redemptive without being maudlin, this story of two misfits lucky to have found one another will tug at readers’ heartstrings.”—Booklist*

For the past six months, Arthur Moses’s days have looked the same: He tends to his rose garden and to Gordon, his cat, then rides the bus to the cemetery to visit his beloved late wife for lunch. The last thing Arthur would imagine is for one unlikely encounter to utterly transform his life. 

Eighteen-year-old Maddy Harris is an introspective girl who visits the cemetery to escape the other kids at school. One afternoon she joins Arthur—a gesture that begins a surprising friendship between two lonely souls. Moved by Arthur’s kindness and devotion, Maddy gives him the nickname “Truluv.” As Arthur’s neighbor Lucille moves into their orbit, the unlikely trio band together and, through heartache and hardships, help one another rediscover their own potential to start anew.

Wonderfully written and full of profound observations about life, _The Story of Arthur Truluv_ is a beautiful and moving novel of compassion in the face of loss, of the small acts that turn friends into family, and of the possibilities to achieve happiness at any age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mornings with Barney: The True Story of an Extraordinary Beagle *




  







“I enrolled Barney in obedience school. If I had known how being ‘bad’ would be part of his charm and would add to his success on camera, I might have given this more thought. I was impressed with the legendary school’s sales pitch, including their money-back guarantee. But when I said my dog was a beagle, there was dead silence on her end of the phone . . . then a good-natured laugh. ‘I was just kidding about the guarantee.’”

Television reporter Dick Wolfsie was walking out his front door on the way to the studio one wintry morning when he found a shivering beagle pup on his front steps. Dick placed the stray inside the house and was off to work. When he returned four hours later, his wife and young son were cleaning up what remained of the shredded couch, the living room curtains, and his wife’s favorite high heels. The family would soon demand that Dick either take the dog to work with him each day or find the troublemaker a minimum security facility. So, off to the station they went. And ultimately Barney nosed his way in front of the camera with Dick. Soon the dynamic duo would make TV history. For ten years—more than 2,500 morning news shows—fans watched the renegade pooch chew, howl, and dig his way through every one of Dick’s reports. But he also burrowed his way into everybody’s heart, becoming a beloved media star. _Mornings with Barney_ is a hoot from start to finish, but more than this, it is the moving story of a mischievous pooch who touched and brightened the lives of an entire community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rez Life: An Indian's Journey Through Reservation Life *




  








*A prize-winning writer offers “an affecting portrait of his childhood home, Leech Lake Indian Reservation, and his people, the Ojibwe” (The New York Times).*

A member of the Ojibwe of northern Minnesota, David Treuer grew up on Leech Lake Reservation, but was educated in mainstream America. Exploring crime and poverty, casinos and wealth, and the preservation of native language and culture, _Rez Life_ is a strikingly original blend of history, memoir, and journalism, a must read for anyone interested in the Native American story. With authoritative research and reportage, he illuminates issues of sovereignty, treaty rights, and natural-resource conservation. He traces the policies that have disenfranchised and exploited Native Americans, exposing the tension that marks the historical relationship between the US government and the Native American population. Ultimately, through the eyes of students, teachers, government administrators, lawyers, and tribal court judges, he shows how casinos, tribal government, and the Bureau of Indian Affairs have transformed the landscape of modern Native American life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Democracy at Work: A Cure for Capitalism *




  








*What, and who, are we working for? A thoughtful assessment on our current society from “probably America’s most prominent Marxist economist” (The New York Times).*

Capitalism as a system has spawned deepening economic crisis alongside its bought-and-paid-for political establishment. Neither serves the needs of our society. Whether it is secure, well-paid, and meaningful jobs or a sustainable relationship with the natural environment that we depend on, our society is not delivering the results people need and deserve.

One key cause for this intolerable state of affairs is the lack of genuine democracy in our economy as well as in our politics. The solution requires the institution of genuine economic democracy, starting with workers managing their own workplaces, as the basis for a genuine political democracy.

Here Richard D. Wolff lays out a hopeful and concrete vision of how to make that possible, addressing the many people who have concluded economic inequality and politics as usual can no longer be tolerated and are looking for a concrete program of action.

“Wolff’s constructive and innovative ideas suggest new and promising foundations for much more authentic democracy and sustainable and equitable development, ideas that can be implemented directly and carried forward. A very valuable contribution in troubled times.” —Noam Chomsky, leading public intellectual and author of _Hope and Prospects_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The System: Who Rigged It, How We Fix It 



  




*


*From the bestselling author of Saving Capitalism and The Common Good, comes an urgent analysis of how the "rigged" systems of American politics and power operate, how this status quo came to be, and how average citizens can enact change.*

There is a mounting sense that our political-economic system is no longer working, but what is the core problem and how do we remedy it? With the characteristic clarity and passion that have made him a central civil voice, bestselling author of _Saving Capitalism_ and _The Common Good_ Robert B. Reich shows how wealth and power have combined to install an oligarchy and undermine democracy. Reich exposes the myths of meritocracy, national competitiveness, corporate social responsibility, the “free market,” and the political “center,” all of which are used by those at the top to divert attention from their takeover of the system and to justify their accumulation of even more wealth and power. In demystifying the current system, Reich reveals where power actually lies and how it is wielded, and invites us to reclaim power and remake the system for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Dead Girl's Shoes: a murder mystery in the English countryside*




  








*The scent of a murderer…*

After her marriage ends, *Dr Lizzie Browne* leaves her medical practice in Whitechapel, London, for a country practice in Stibbington, *looking for a fresh start*. But if she thinks she’s in for peace, she is sadly mistaken, as the countryside itself may be tranquil, but *people are the same wherever you go*.

Lizzie’s daughter Louise works in PR. When she asks Lizzie to attend a perfume launch at *Country House Hotel, the grand estate in Stibbington*, Lizzie’s main concern is how uncomfortable her high heels will be. She does not want to go, but it is important to Louise.

The perfume has been created by *Simon Villiers, the son of the owner of Avon Hall*, from some of their famous roses.

Lizzie notices that Simon is drunk and obnoxious at the launch, especially to his cousin, *Jemima Villiers*.

Jemima, who is working at the event, was raised by her aunt and uncle at Avon Hall after her own parents died. As Lizzie leaves the party *she sees Jemima get into a small red car*, and thinks nothing of it – until pretty *Jemima is found dead the next day.*

Suddenly Lizzie is caught in the middle of a *murder investigation*.

Once prosperous, Avon Hall has hit hard times. Money is scarce, and *family tensions are rife*. When Jemima turns up dead, *DCI Adam Maguire* has his work cut out for him.

But Lizzie, who has grown jaded with the medical profession, has taken an interest in police work, and soon finds herself in the middle of the investigation, an investigation that will tear apart the Villiers’ family, and reveal *secrets that will change the lives of everyone involved...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Bangtail Ghost: A Novel (A Sean Stranahan Mystery Book 8 ) *




  








*"Keith McCafferty is a top-notch, first-rate, can't-miss novelist."
--C.J. Box, #1 New York Times bestselling author*

In Montana's Gravelly Range, paw prints and a single whisker discovered at a scene of horrific violence suggest a woman had been attacked and carried away by a mountain lion. Sheriff Martha Ettinger employs her fiancé, sometimes-detective Sean Stranahan, to put a name to the gnawed bones comprising all that is left of the body. The woman's is the first of several deaths that Sean suspects are not as easily explained as they appear. . As a reign of terror grips the Madison Valley, blood in the tracks will lead him from the river below to the snow-covered ridge tops, as Sean finds himself on his most adventurous and dangerous quest yet. For as he comes closer to unearthing the secret shared by the dead and missing, the tracks he is following will turn, and the hunter becomes the hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Red Velvet Cupcake Murder (Hannah Swensen series Book 16) *




  








*“If your reading habits alternate between curling up with a good mystery or with a good cookbook, you ought to know about Joanne Fluke.”—Charlotte Observer*

This summer has been warmer than usual in Lake Eden, Minnesota, and Hannah Swensen is trying to beat the heat both in and out of her bakery kitchen. But she’s about to find out the hard way that nothing cools off a hot day like a cold-blooded murder. At the grand opening of a local hotel, a police department employee nearly dies falling from a penthouse—and then another woman, with whom Hannah has a less-than-friendly relationship, winds up dead. Hannah is the prime suspect—and to clear her own name, she’s got to find out who iced the victim…

_Features cookie and dessert recipes from The Cookie Jar, including Red Velvet Surprise Cupcakes and Chocolate Covered Peanut Cookies!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Clutch of Constables: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #25 *




  








*A river cruise may be sunk by a ruthless criminal in this novel by “the doyenne of traditional mystery writers” (The New York Times).*

Inspector Alleyn’s wife, the artist Agatha Troy, has a special fondness for Constables—the paintings, that is, not the policemen. So she jumps at the chance to take a river cruise through “Constable Country” in the east of England, in honor of the nineteenth-century master of landscapes. Her enthusiasm dims a little, though, when it becomes clear that the ticket became available at the last minute only because a previous passenger was murdered in his cabin . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Spider Lake: A Northern Lakes Mystery (John Cabrelli Northern Lakes Mysteries Book 2) *




  








A missing federal agent, suitcases full of cash, a secluded cabin in the woods. Spider Lake is no longer the peaceful retreat John Cabrelli needs to recover from gunshot wounds and start a new life. Knowing Cabrelli is a former law enforcement officer, the new chief of police recruits him to help untangle a string of strange events in the little town of Musky Falls. Cabrelli and a colorful team of local residents land in the center of a fast-paced action thriller with a surprise ending that’s sure to make your head spin.

Winner of the 2021 IPPY Awards for mysteries. Next Generation Indie Book Awards Finalist for best second novel. Winner of the 2021 Midwest Book Awards for cover design. _Spider Lake_ is the second book in the Northern Lakes Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Sea of Troubles (Commissario Brunetti Book 10) *




  








*An Italian police detective looks into the deaths of two fishermen in an isolated island community: “Leon’s Venetian mysteries never disappoint.” —The New York Times Book Review*

On a beautiful spring morning on the island of Pellestrina, south of the Lido on the Venetian lagoon, a small boat moored at the docks suddenly explodes, killing two local clam fishermen. When it becomes clear that the fire was deliberately set, Brunetti decides to investigate. But when he tries to dig up information about the murder, the island’s tight-knit, closemouthed community closes ranks—forcing Brunetti to accept Signorina Elettra’s offer to visit her relatives there to search for clues.

On the island, Brunetti finds himself torn between his duty to solve the murders and his concerns for the Signorina’s safety. And though he is loyal to his beloved wife, Brunetti’s concern for his boss’s spirited secretary may be driven by more than platonic feeling . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Willful Behavior (Commissario Brunetti Book 11) *




  








*In this “powerful” novel in the New York Times–bestselling series, an Italian police detective delves into two deaths and a dark era of history (The Times, London).*

When Commissario Guido Brunetti first meets her, Claudia Leonardo is merely one of his wife’s students. Intelligent and serious, she asks for his help in obtaining a pardon for a crime once committed by her now-dead grandfather. Brunetti thinks little of it—until Claudia is found dead.

Unable to find any living relatives, he visits the elderly Austrian woman who was once Claudia’s grandfather’s lover and with whom Claudia was close—and is stunned by the extraordinary art collection she keeps in her otherwise modest apartment. When she, too, is murdered, Brunetti’s investigation uncovers shocking skeletons in the closet of Nazi collaboration that few in Italy want revealed . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stone Cross: An Action-Packed Crime Thriller (An Arliss Cutter Novel Book 2) *




  








*An Apple Books Best of the Month Selection
A USA Today Bestseller

“Suspenseful . . . builds to a satisfying, if violent, conclusion . . .”
—Publishers Weekly

In a remote Alaskan village, Deputy US Marshal Arliss Cutter searches for a stone-cold killer amid a hotbed of corruption and long-buried secrets . . .
*
It’s hunting season in Stone Cross, Alaska—but Arliss Cutter has come here for a very different game. A federal judge is receiving death threats and refuses protection. Cutter and his deputy Lola Teariki have been assigned to keep him safe. But no one is ever really safe in a place like this. And no one is above suspicion . . .

When Cutter and Lola arrive, the village is already gripped with fear. A young couple has disappeared from their fishing lodge. Their handyman has been found dead next to a crude drawing of a mysterious symbol. With the judge’s life still at risk, and two people still missing, navigating the blood-bound traditions of this close-knit community won’t be easy. When the secrets come out, the deadly hunt is on . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Trials of a Mountain Man: Logan Mountain Man Western Series - Book 2 (A Logan Mountain Man Series)*




  








*Danger in the untamed frontier. Shadowy hunters preying on the weak. Can he mete out justice before an arrow finds his heart?*

Colorado, 1833. Floyd Logan has grown into a strong young man, thriving as a rugged loner in the wilds of the Rocky Mountains. Through hard work, he’s honed his skills and carved out an uncomplicated existence — only to have his peace shattered by an enormous grizzly’s roar. And though Floyd deals the bear a killing blow, his dire wounds mean only the skilled hands of a Shoshone Chief’s wife and her enchanting assistant can pull him back from death’s door.

As he heals and begins to learn her language, the scarred explorer’s feelings grow for his gentle savior. So when a Blackfoot raiding party abducts his new love, he joins forces with the chief’s warrior son in a desperate race to rescue her from a terrible fate.

Can Floyd free the noble woman, or will blackguards leave his bones for the vultures to pick clean?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Between Black and White (McMurtrie and Drake Legal Thrillers Book 2)*




  








In 1966 in Pulaski, Tennessee, Bocephus Haynes watched in horror as his father was brutally murdered by ten local members of the Ku Klux Klan. As an African American lawyer practicing in the birthplace of the Klan years later, Bo has spent his life pursuing justice in his father’s name. But when Andy Walton, the man believed to have led the lynch mob forty-five years earlier, ends up murdered in the same spot as Bo’s father, Bo becomes the prime suspect.

Retired law professor Tom McMurtrie, Bo’s former teacher and friend, is a year removed from returning to the courtroom. Now McMurtrie and his headstrong partner, Rick Drake, must defend Bo on charges of capital murder while hunting for Andy Walton’s true killer. In a courtroom clash that will put their reputations and lives at stake, can McMurtrie and Drake release Bo from a lifetime of despair? Or will justice remain hidden somewhere between black and white?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Woman on the Edge *




  








*#1 NATIONAL BESTSELLER

A moment on the subway platform changes two women’s lives forever—a debut thriller that will take your breath away.*

_A total stranger on the subway platform whispers, “Take my baby.”
She places her child in your arms. She says your name.
Then she jumps…_

In a split second, Morgan Kincaid’s life changes forever. She’s on her way home from work when a mother begs her to take her baby, then places the infant in her arms. Before Morgan can stop her, the distraught mother jumps in front of an oncoming train.

Morgan has never seen this woman before, and she can’t understand what would cause a person to give away her child and take her own life. She also can’t understand how this woman knew her name.

The police take Morgan in for questioning. She soon learns that the woman who jumped was Nicole Markham, prominent CEO of the athletic brand Breathe. She also learns that no witness can corroborate her version of events, which means she’s just become a murder suspect.

To prove her innocence, Morgan frantically retraces the last days of Nicole’s life. Was Nicole a new mother struggling with paranoia or was she in danger? When strange things start happening to Morgan, she suddenly realizes she might be in danger, too.

_Woman on the Edge_ is a pulse-pounding, propulsive thriller about the lengths to which a woman will go to protect her baby—even if that means sacrificing her own life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Aftershock: A Donovan Nash Novel (A Donovan Nash Thriller Book 5) *




  








*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Earthquakes, poisonous gas, lava flows—Donovan Nash flies headlong into a volcanic nightmare*

The flames of Donovan Nash's worst nightmare are fanned to life when Stephanie VanGelder, one of those closest to him, is kidnapped in the volcanic powder keg of a lawless Guatemala. With help from his inner circle that includes his estranged wife, Dr. Lauren McKenna, Donovan races headlong into the world of corruption and deception. Battling the kidnappers, as well as the deadly gas and lava from the impending eruption of a volcano, Donovan only has one chance to save Stephanie.

Amid earthquakes, volcanic ash, and lava from the eruption, the rescue goes horribly wrong, and Donovan is forced to find a way for everyone, including a mysterious woman who holds the secrets to his past, to escape one of the most powerful forces on earth.

*Aftershock* is the story of Donovan Nash, a man battling his torturous past, while struggling to survive the volcano along with those who matter most to him. In the face of impending death, Donovan must garner the courage to endure a shocking revelation he's sought for decades?a truth that will change him forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pegasus Down: A Donovan Nash Thriller *




  








*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

A story of love, loyalty, and how far Donovan Nash will go to rescue Lauren . . . and save hundreds of thousands of lives*

A CIA-operated jet on a clandestine mission disappears in Eastern Europe. No mayday, no wreckage, and no known survivors. No way to know if the top-secret extraction of a key American scientist from Slovakia, or his liberator, Dr. Lauren McKenna, code name Pegasus, are dead or alive.

Donovan Nash's precarious world is rocked when word reaches him that his wife, Lauren, is missing in Eastern Europe. Using his millions, and fueled by the fear of losing his wife, Donovan and company cut a swath through Austria and Hungary.

Desperate, Donovan leverages his lifelong secret to enlist an unlikely ally?one of his oldest friends?who may very well want him dead. As Donovan closes in on the truth, another, and more deadly, reality is revealed. A ruthless terrorist group has acquired a stealth aircraft with the ability to deliver a nuclear device. They are poised to strike?but where?

What started as a rescue turns into a full-throttle aerial chase. Will Donavan be able to rescue his wife, as well as prevent a nuclear catastrophe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Seconds to Midnight (A Donovan Nash Thriller Book 7) *




  








*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Donovan Nash's good deed leads to terror with horrifying repercussions*

While on a routine Eco-Watch flight above northern Canada to study one of the most powerful solar flares in history, Donovan Nash and Michael Ross narrowly miss colliding with another aircraft?a Boeing 737 that's not supposed to be there. With the mysterious 737 trailing smoke, Donovan and Michael watch as the stricken aircraft makes an emergency landing on a frozen lake.

As the Boeing breaks through the ice and begins to sink, a figure escapes into the frigid water and manages to climb up onto the ice. Donovan reaches the lone survivor and discovers it's a young woman. Just before she blacks out, she whispers a dire warning, "Don't let them know I'm alive?they'll kill everyone."

*Seconds to Midnight* plunges Donovan Nash and the Eco-Watch team into a fight for their lives. While Donovan searches for answers at the bottom of a frozen lake in Canada, his wife, Lauren, runs from operatives embedded in the top levels of the Russian Government.

With communication in the Northern Hemisphere crippled by the massive solar storm, Donovan, Michael, and Lauren battle for each second—as the clock ticks toward a possible Armageddon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Speed the Dawn (A Donovan Nash Thriller Book 8 ) *




  








*Foreword INDIES Book of the Year Award Silver Winner for Thriller & Suspense

Unrelenting showers of meteor fragments hit Northern California—massive fires—power grid failure—millions at risk*

Hundreds of white-hot meteor fragments plunge toward Earth near Monterey Bay, California. Huge fires ignite the tinder-dry landscape and, as the sun sets, the power grid collapses and the fires grow, illuminating a nightmare created in hell itself. Donovan Nash realizes he is trapped.

Injured and growing desperate, his options dwindling, Donovan fights to keep himself and a small band of survivors alive until dawn, when they can make one last attempt to escape the inferno.

Meanwhile, Donovan's wife, Dr. Lauren McKenna, working with the Pentagon as well as the Forest Service, envisions a bold approach to stop the fire from spreading all the way to the Bay Area and the seven million residents living there. She's terrified that, if not executed perfectly, her plan could cause the death of thousands of people—including Donovan.

*In the style of Clive Cussler, best-selling author Philip Donlay climbs to a new height of terror in his 8th Donovan Nash thriller*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Empire of Lies *




  








*A pious family man is pulled back into his sordid past—and into a race to stop a terrorist plot—in this thriller by an Edgar Award–winning author.*

Sustained by a deep religious faith, Jason Harrow has built a stable family and become a pillar of principle and patriotism. Then the phone rings, and his past is on the other end of the line. A woman with whom he once shared a life of violence and desire claims her daughter is missing—and Jason is the one man who can find her.

Returning to New York City from the Midwest, Jason finds himself entangled in a murderous conspiracy that bizarrely links his private passions to the turmoil of a world at war. Hunted by terrorists and the police, Jason has only hours to unravel an ex-lover’s lies and face the unbearable truth: In order to prevent a savage attack on his country, he’s going to have to risk his decency, his sanity—and his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Red Cobra (The James Ryker Series) *




  








*From the author of the Enemy series: James Ryker thought he’d gotten away from the chaos and violence of espionage. He couldn’t have been more wrong . . .*

Carl Logan dedicated nearly twenty years to the Joint Intelligence Agency. Now living in a secret location, under the new identify of James Ryker, he wants nothing more than to be left alone to start a new life away from chaos, violence, destruction and deceit. It’s not long, however, before Ryker’s short-lived idyll is destroyed when he’s tracked down by Peter Winter, his ex-boss at the JIA.

Winter brings news of the murder of a woman in Spain, Kim Walker, whose fingerprints match those of one of Ryker’s former adversaries who’s been missing presumed dead for years—an infamous female assassin known as the Red Cobra. A cyber attack at the JIA led to the Red Cobra’s profile being compromised, and Winter believes JIA agents may now be at risk too, Ryker included. But Ryker knew the elusive Red Cobra better than anyone, and when he sees the grisly pictures of Kim Walker’s corpse, he has news for Winter—she isn’t the assassin at all . . .

So just who is the mystery dead woman? And where is the real Red Cobra?

_The Red Cobra_ is a fast-paced thriller filled with twists, turns, and intrigue from the bestselling author of the highly acclaimed Enemy series of espionage thrillers featuring Carl Logan, among other gripping novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Oldest Trick in the Book (Never Too Old Westerns 3) *




  








*Justice for the orphan child - time to find out the Truth.*

Lyle Frakes here again, and this time we sure got some trouble. After almost getting robbed by the world's youngest gang of train robbers, we arrive in Cheyenne to hunt down the skunks who killed Mary's parents.
Seems like half the dang town's in cahoots - and with the big horse race in town, and my old friend Wally Davis being targeted too, we got backshooters coming at us from every direction.

As usual, there's no shortage of men who can't wait to throw themselves at my fists, or test out my guns against theirs.

Well, you know what they say - when you bite off more than you can chew, you best keep right on chewing!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*False Flag (Jason Trapp Book 2)*




  







*They say revenge is a dish best served cold.*

But Jason Trapp is losing his taste for it. For six months, his personal crusade has taken him around the world, mopping up the last of the Bloody Monday conspirators. There's only one left, and after the crooked financier Emmanuel Alstyne meets his maker, Trapp's debt will be paid in full. He vows he's done with the business of death.

Unfortunately, it isn't done with him.

After a simple kill mission goes sideways in Macau, leaving a CIA spy kidnapped, half a dozen Chinese agents dead, and America's satellites burning in the skies, Trapp is propelled back into the game. Eliza Ikeda was taken on his watch, and he's determined to get her back–no matter the cost. The problem is, he has no idea who took her, why, or what they plan to do next.

Trapp knows he's being played. And with the world's only two superpowers hurtling toward the precipice of war, time is running out...

*Retirement will have to wait.
Trapp is back in action. And this time, it's personal.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*BASIC SOIL SCIENCE for SUCCESSFUL VEGETABLE GARDENING: 7 Simple Steps to Ensure Your Traditional, Raised-Bed, Container, or No-Till Garden Isn't a Weed-Filled Failure*




  








*Discover the science behind gardening that will revolutionize your approach and make growing vegetables easier and more enjoyable than ever before…*

You've done everything right. You spent hours seeding, watering, and tending to your garden only to find that you end up with a dry, weed-filled patch of dirt.

*Feeling like you've wasted your time is frustrating,* especially when you don't know the reason why. It might seem like everyone else is able to conjure up a lush garden in no time, leaving you feeling lost and confused.

As easy as gardening may seem in theory, most people don't know much about the science behind it.

Why, for example, are you only supposed to water certain plants in certain amounts? Why does it matter what soil you're planting in?

These questions, and others, often leave new and amateur gardeners alike scratching their heads.

*You may know what to do, but you don't know why.*

Understanding what's really happening in the earth that you're so carefully tending to will change the way you think about gardening forever. No longer will you be trying methods randomly, hoping to hit on the right approach.

Drawing on *years of research and hours of hands-on experience*, Bruce McCord knows exactly what you need to do if you want to have the flourishing garden of your dreams.

He's compiled this knowledge into an introductory guide that will teach you the essentials you need to know about soil science and how to make the most of your time in the garden.

In _Basic Soil Science for Successful Vegetable Gardening_, here is just a fraction of what you will discover:


*A simple, step-by-step method for planting and growing crops* that even beginner gardeners will be able to follow
How to identify when a plant is ready to be harvested – and the proper techniques to do so
A breakdown of the different types of gardens with in-depth analysis of pros and cons so you can make the right choice depending on your needs
The ins and outs of soil science and why you need to understand it in order to have a thriving garden
How to correctly water your plants for maximum growth
7 common mistakes made by amateur gardeners and how to avoid them to *save yourself time, effort, and money*
Everything you need to know about compost: how to make it, maintain it, and use it to improve your soil quality
5 basic soil tests you can do at home, no labs required!
_And much more._

Don't spend another season toiling away only to come up with a few scraggly plants and a lot of wasted time. By learning what's happening behind the scenes, *you'll be able to make informed decisions that will have your garden thriving in no time.*

You don't need expensive products or expert advice to become a gardening pro – you've got all the information you'll need right here!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tide of War: The Impact of Weather on Warfare *




  







*The first comprehensive look at nature’s role on military history. *

Halley’s Comet helped to announce the fall of the Shang Dynasty in China, a solar eclipse frightened the Macedonian army enough at Pydna in 168 BC to ensure victory for the Romans, a massive rain storm turned the field of Agincourt to mud in 1415 and gave Henry V his legendary victory, fog secured the throne of England for Edward IV at Barnet in 1471, wind and disease conspired to wreck the Spanish Armada, snow served to prevent the American capture of Quebec in 1775 and confined the Revolution to the Thirteen Colonies, and an earthquake helped to spark the Peloponnesian War. But this is only a small sampling of the many instances where nature has tipped the balance in combat. Over the past 4000 years, weather and nature have both hindered and helped various campaigns and battles, occasionally even altering the course of history in the process. Today elements of nature still affect the planning and waging of war, even as we have tried to mitigate its impact. The growing concern over climate change has only heightened the need to study and understand this subject. _Tide of War _is the first book to comprehensively tackle this topic and traces some of the most notable intersections between nature and war since ancient times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Farthest North: The Epic Adventure of a Visionary Explorer *




  







"If Outside magazine had been around during the first turn of the century, Fridtjof Nansen would have been its No. 1 cover boy."—The Chicago Sun-Times In September of 1893, Norwegian zoologist Fridtjof Nansen and crew manned the schooner Fram, intending to drift, frozen in the Arctic pack-ice, to the North Pole. When it became clear that they would miss the pole, Nansen and companion Hjalmar Johansen struck off by themselves. Racing the shrinking pack-ice, they attempted, by dog-sled, to go "farthest north." They survived a winter in a moss hut eating walruses and polar bears, and the public assumed they were dead. In the spring of 1896, after three years of trekking, and having made it to within four degrees of the pole, they returned to safety. Nansen's narrative stands with the best writing on polar exploration. 20 b/w photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Kaiser's U-Boat Assault on America: Germany's Great War Gamble in the First World War *




  








*“An absorbing work for those interested in both the Great War and early submarine-based strategic theory.” —Naval History*

This deeply researched and engaging account of the use of U-Boats in the First World War focuses on both diplomatic and economic aspects as well as the tactical and strategic use of the U-boats.

The book also examines the role played by US president Woodrow Wilson and his response to American shipping being sunk by U-boats—and how that ultimately forced his hand to declare war on Germany.

_Includes photos and illustrations_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Waffen-SS on the Eastern Front: A Photographic Record of the Waffen SS in the East (Images of War) *




  








*A photographic history of the notorious Nazi fighting force during Operation Barbarossa—from the Emmy Award-winning historian and author.*

This is the illustrated history of the Waffen-SS—the armed political wing that grew out of the Schutzstaffel or Nazi party protection squads—on the Eastern Front. The life and death of the Waffen-SS can be traced in the surviving photographs, and the brooding saga of the decline from triumph into disaster is told through these powerful images which clearly document the reality of combat on the Russian Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Boy From Block 66: A WW2 Survival Novel Based on a True Story*




  








*He has endured more than any child ever should, but now he must survive Block 66.

January, 1945*. 14-year-old Moshe Kessler steps off the train at Buchenwald concentration camp with several hundred other children. Having endured the horrors of Auschwitz-Birkenau, lost touch with his entire family, and survived the death march in the freezing European winter, Moshe has seen more than his share of tragedy.

At Buchenwald, the new arrivals are assigned to their barracks. Kinder Block 66 is to be Moshe’s new home, but he doesn’t yet realize just how significant this placing will turn out to be. For just a short time later, the Germans decide to destroy the camp and send its remaining inmates to the death march once more – but they are not prepared for Buchenwald’s secret resistance, which rises up with one mission: to protect the camp’s children from harm.

This is the incredible true story of Moshe Kessler and Block 66 – the children’s block that was at the forefront of one of the most shocking and inspiring stories of Holocaust survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Armoured Warfare and the Waffen-SS, 1944–1945 (Images of War) *




  







Over 150 wartime photographs give a graphic snapshot of the dramatic tank battles fought by the Waffen-SS panzer and panzergrenadier divisions during 1944-5 on both the Eastern and Western fronts. By this stage of the Second World War these formations were at the height of their powers and took part in major armoured operations in Russia, France, the Netherlands, and Poland. As the Wehrmacht retreated the Waffen-SS played an increasingly important role. Most notably their panzers prolonged the war by staving off defeat at Arnhem and Wolomin, stabilizing both the Western and Eastern fronts at critical points in the fighting.The photographs and the accompanying narrative record the contrasting conditions they faced on each battlefront and the weapons and equipment they used, especially the armored vehicles, including the Tiger and Panther tanks, which were among the best designs the Germans produced. But they also record the crimes committed by members of the Waffen-SS against civilians and captured enemy soldiers during the series of brutal, often desperate operations mounted to stave off German defeat.Anthony Tucker-Jones's photographic history is a fascinating introduction to these elite units during the final phase of the fighting in Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hitler's Tank Destroyers (Images of War) *




  








*This WWII pictorial history of Nazi anti-tank vehicles illustrates the Germans’ ever-increasing need for defense against Allied armor.*

During World War II, combatants on both sides developed increasingly effective armored vehicles and tactics. The German military’s answer to American Shermans and British Cruisers was to create dedicated anti-tank vehicles such as the Panzerjger I, Sturmgeschtz, Marders, Nashorn. Hetzer, Jagdpanzer, Elefant, Jagdtiger IV and Jagdpanther. Fully illustrated with rare wartime photographs, _Hitler’s Tank Destroyers_ covers the each of these models, detailing their development and technology throughout the war.

As the war progressed, larger and more powerful tank destroyers entered the battlefield. Due the overwhelming enemy opposition, they were compelled to not only attack armor, but also support ground troops. This comprehensive account covers all the Nazis mobile anti-tank vehicles in words and images.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Operation Paperclip: The Secret Intelligence Program that Brought Nazi Scientists to America *




  








*The “remarkable” story of America's secret post-WWII science programs (The Boston Globe), from the New York Times bestselling author of Area 51. *

In the chaos following World War II, the U.S. government faced many difficult decisions, including what to do with the Third Reich's scientific minds. These were the brains behind the Nazis' once-indomitable war machine. So began Operation Paperclip, a decades-long, covert project to bring Hitler's scientists and their families to the United States.

Many of these men were accused of war crimes, and others had stood trial at Nuremberg; one was convicted of mass murder and slavery. They were also directly responsible for major advances in rocketry, medical treatments, and the U.S. space program. Was Operation Paperclip a moral outrage, or did it help America win the Cold War?

Drawing on exclusive interviews with dozens of Paperclip family members, colleagues, and interrogators, and with access to German archival documents (including previously unseen papers made available by direct descendants of the Third Reich's ranking members), files obtained through the Freedom of Information Act, and dossiers discovered in government archives and at Harvard University, Annie Jacobsen follows more than a dozen German scientists through their postwar lives and into a startling, complex, nefarious, and jealously guarded government secret of the twentieth century.

In this definitive, controversial look at one of America's most strategic, and disturbing, government programs, Jacobsen shows just how dark government can get in the name of national security.

*"Harrowing...How Dr. Strangelove came to America and thrived, told in graphic detail." —Kirkus Reviews*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/17/22.

Currently $1.

*Armoured Warfare in the Vietnam War (Images of War) *




  








*This pictorial history of the Indochina and Vietnam Wars captures the range of armored warfare used in the region through rare wartime photographs.*

The two conflicts that engulfed Indochina and Vietnam in the decades after World War II are generally thought of as infantry wars. But in fact, they both involved a significant amount of armored warfare. In this fully illustrated volume, military expert and Vietnam veteran Michael Green describes the many kinds of armored vehicles deployed and their contributions in combat.

The ill-fated French Expeditionary Force of the Indochina War was largely equipped with World War II era American tanks—including M3 and M5 Stuart, M4 Sherman and M24 light tanks—as well as armored cars and half-tracks. Most of these eventually went to the Army of the Republic of Vietnam, but were outdated and ineffective due to lack of logistics and training.

The US Army and Marine Corps build-up in the 1960s saw vast quantities of M48 Pattons, M113 APCs and many specialist variants and improvised armored vehicles arrive in the theatre. The Australians also brought their British Centurion tanks. But it was the Russians, Chinese and North Vietnamese who won the day and their T-38-85 tanks, ZSU anti-aircraft platforms.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/18/22.

*Always verify prices before clicking Buy. Prices can change at any time.*

Currently $1.

*Interstellar Mage (Starship's Mage: Red Falcon Book 1) *





  








_Mars destroyed his ship — but gave him a new one.
Mars drafted his Mage — for the good of humanity!
He should have known that wouldn’t be the end of it…_

Captain David Rice has a new ship, a new crew, and a new set of Jump Mages to carry him between the stars. All he wants is to haul cargo, make money and keep his head down.

His past, however, is not so willing to let him go. An old enemy is reaching out from beyond the grave to destroy any chance of peace or life for Captain Rice—and old friends are only making things more complicated!

All he wants is to be a businessman, but as the death toll mounts he must decide what is more important: his quiet life or the peace humanity has enjoyed for centuries…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ascension Wars: The Complete Series (Books 1-4) (Jasper Scott Box Sets)*




  








*Ascension Wars: The Complete Series, 4 books, over 100,000 copies sold, 4,000+ Reviews on Amazon, and 4.3/5 Stars average rating. For a limited time, enjoy over 2000 pages of this epic post-apocalyptic series for one low price.

From book one...
The Forerunners set out from Earth to colonize neighboring star systems
And to search for intelligent life...*
The United Nations of Earth sent out the _Forerunner_s to explore and colonize the most promising star systems within 50 light-years of Earth.

_Forerunner One_ left Earth under the command of Captain Clayton Cross, heading for Trappist-1. After a ninety year journey, the crew encountered not only a habitable world, but alien life already inhabiting it, and dark secrets lurking beneath the surface.

The revelation of who these aliens are and what they want proves more terrifying than anyone could have imagined, and Captain Cross is forced to make tough decisions that will affect not only his crew, but the fate of the entire human race.

*Included in this box set...*
First Encounter (Book 1)
Occupied Earth (Book 2)
Fractured Earth (Book 3)
Second Encounter (Book 4)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Final Days: The Complete Series (Jasper Scott Box Sets) *




  








*Final Days: The Complete Series, 3 books, 2000+ reviews on Amazon, and 4.4/5 stars average rating. For a limited time, enjoy the whole series for one low price.*
_From book one…_
*The countdown to the end of the world has begun.*
A mysterious convergence of natural disasters threatens to destroy life as we know it, and people across the United States are going missing. With no one left to investigate, Special Agent Kendra Baker takes the case, trying to solve the disappearances before she’s out of time.

Among those abducted is Valeria Miller, the daughter of ex-Marine Corporal Andrew Miller, and he’ll stop at nothing to find her.

With the help of an unstable conspiracy theorist, they find themselves on the trail of a reclusive billionaire who just might have all the answers.

As the natural catastrophes escalate and the evacuations commence, it becomes a race against the clock to find the abductees before it’s too late.

Final Days is a doomsday science fiction thriller, written by Jasper T. Scott and Nathan Hystad.

*Included in this box set…*
Final Days
Final Days: Colony
Final Days: Escape


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bitches of Everafter: A Feisty Fairy Tale (The Everafter Series Book 1) *




  








*A laugh out loud fairy tale featuring modern-day princesses with attitude.*

What if _one_ word changed your whole story?

In the mysterious town of Everafter, nothing is as it seems. Especially at Granny’s dilapidated halfway house. Snow White is the newest parolee and she’s determined to make the best of the situation by befriending her housemates and taking care of the property. Except the other women are guarded around Snow. And the mansion itself has secrets.

Soon, Snow gets the sense that something isn’t quite right. Why do the other women seem so familiar? Are the walls whispering to her? What’s on the third floor? Why are mirrors forbidden? And the biggest question of all—how did Snow end up _in_ Everafter?

Determined to uncover the truth and find the answers to all her questions, Snow must embark on a dangerous mission to piece together the mysteries of the house—and its occupants.

Except someone is willing to kill to keep those secrets buried. And time is running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bitches of Enchantment: A Feisty Fairy Tale (The Everafter Series Book 2) *




  








*A laugh out loud fairy tale featuring modern-day princesses with attitude. *

The Bitches are back and they’re royally pissed off. Newly awakened and hell bent on reclaiming their crowns, their magic and their people, the queens are determined to break the curse of Everafter and save the United Kingdom of Enchantment from total destruction. Their allegiance solidified once more, they prepare for a battle like they’ve never fought before. With a little help from some unlikely heroes, the queens look to their leader, Snow White, who must determine friend from foe as they race against time to reclaim their happily-ever-afters.

But the clock is ticking.

Enemies are everywhere.

And they really have to pee.

Can five fierce women build an army, break a spell and defeat a diabolical villain before all is lost? Find out in The Bitches of Enchantment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Sunset Route: Freight Trains, Forgiveness, and Freedom on the Rails in the American West *




  








*The unforgettable story of one woman who leaves behind her hardscrabble childhood in Alaska to travel the country via freight train—a beautiful memoir about forgiveness, self-discovery, and the redemptive power of nature, perfect for fans of Wild or Educated.

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE PHILADELPHIA INQUIRER • “An urgent read. A courageous life. Quinn’s story burns through us and bleeds beauty on every page.”—Noé Álvarez, author of Spirit Run: A 6,000-Mile Marathon Through North America’s Stolen Land*

After a childhood marked by neglect, poverty, and periods of homelessness, with a mother who believed herself to be the reincarnation of the Virgin Mary, Carrot Quinn moved out on her own. She found a sense of belonging among straight-edge anarchists who taught her how to traverse the country by freight trains, sleep in fields under the stars, and feed herself by foraging in dumpsters. Her new life was one of thrilling adventure and freedom, but still she was haunted by the ghosts of her lonely and traumatic childhood.

_The Sunset Route _is a powerful and brazenly honest adventure memoir set in the unseen corners of the United States—in the Alaskan cold, on trains rattling through forests and deserts, as well as in low-income apartments and crowded punk houses—following a remarkable protagonist who has witnessed more tragedy than she thought she could ever endure and who must learn to heal her own heart. Ultimately, it is a meditation on the natural world as a spiritual anchor, and on the ways that forgiveness can set us free.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Executioner's Song *




  








*Norman Mailer's Pulitzer Prize-winning and unforgettable classic about convicted killer Gary Gilmore now in a brand-new edition.*

Arguably the greatest book from America's most heroically ambitious writer, _The Executioner's Song_ follows the short, blighted life of Gary Gilmore who became famous after he robbed two men in 1976 and killed them in cold blood. After being tried and convicted, he immediately insisted on being executed for his crime. To do so, he fought a system that seemed intent on keeping him alive long after it had sentenced him to death. And that fight for the right to die is what made him famous.

Mailer tells not only Gilmore's story, but those of the men and women caught in the web of his life and drawn into his procession toward the firing squad. All with implacable authority, steely compassion, and a restraint that evokes the parched landscape and stern theology of Gilmore's Utah. _The Executioner's Song_ is a trip down the wrong side of the tracks to the deepest source of American loneliness and violence. It is a towering achievement-impossible to put down, impossible to forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Everything Store: Jeff Bezos and the Age of Amazon *




  








*The authoritative account of the rise of Amazon and its intensely driven founder, Jeff Bezos, praised by the Seattle Times as "the definitive account of how a tech icon came to life." *

Amazon.com started off delivering books through the mail. But its visionary founder, Jeff Bezos, wasn't content with being a bookseller. He wanted Amazon to become the everything store, offering limitless selection and seductive convenience at disruptively low prices. To do so, he developed a corporate culture of relentless ambition and secrecy that's never been cracked. Until now. Brad Stone enjoyed unprecedented access to current and former Amazon employees and Bezos family members, giving readers the first in-depth, fly-on-the-wall account of life at Amazon. Compared to tech's other elite innovators -- Jobs, Gates, Zuckerberg -- Bezos is a private man. But he stands out for his restless pursuit of new markets, leading Amazon into risky new ventures like the Kindle and cloud computing, and transforming retail in the same way Henry Ford revolutionized manufacturing.

_The Everything Store_ is the revealing, definitive biography of the company that placed one of the first and largest bets on the Internet and forever changed the way we shop and read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stupid Things I Won't Do When I Get Old: A Highly Judgmental, Unapologetically Honest Accounting of All the Things Our Elders Are Doing Wrong *




  








*For fans of David Sedaris and Nora Ephron, here is a humorous, irreverent, and poignant look at the gifts, stereotypes, and inevitable challenges of aging, based on the wildly popular New York Times essay from award-winning journalist Steven Petrow.*

Soon after his 50th birthday, Steven Petrow began assembling a list of “things I won’t do when I get old”—mostly a catalog of all the things he thought his then 70-something year old parents were doing wrong. That list, which included “You won’t have to shout at me that I’m deaf,” and “I won’t blame the family dog for my incontinence,” became the basis of this rousing collection of do’s and don’ts, wills and won’ts that is equal parts hilarious, honest, and practical.

The fact is, we don’t want to age the way previous generations did. “Old people” hoard. They bore relatives—and strangers—with tales of their aches and pains. They insist on driving long after they’ve become a danger to others (and themselves). They eat dinner at 4pm. They swear they don’t need a cane or walker (and guess what happens next). They never, ever apologize. But there is another way . . .

In _Stupid Things I Won’t Do When I Get Old_, Petrow candidly addresses the fears, frustrations, and stereotypes that accompany aging. He offers a blueprint for the new old age, and an understanding that aging and illness are not the same. As he writes, “I meant the list to serve as a pointed reminder—to me—to make different choices when I eventually cross the threshold to ‘old.’”

Getting older is a privilege. This essential guide reveals how to do it with grace, wisdom, humor, and hope. And without hoarding.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Find Layla: A Novel *




  








*A neglected girl’s chaotic coming-of-age becomes a trending new hashtag in a novel about growing up and getting away by an award-winning author.*

Underprivileged and keenly self-aware, SoCal fourteen-year-old Layla Bailey isn’t used to being noticed. Except by mean girls who tweet about her ragged appearance. All she wants to do is indulge in her love of science, protect her vulnerable younger brother, and steer clear of her unstable mother.

Then a school competition calls for a biome. Layla chooses her own home, a hostile ecosystem of indoor fungi and secret shame. With a borrowed video camera, she captures it all. The mushrooms growing in her brother’s dresser. The black mold blooming up the apartment walls. The unmentionable things living in the dead fridge. All the inevitable exotic toxins that are Layla’s life. Then the video goes viral.

When Child Protective Services comes to call, Layla loses her family and her home. Defiant, she must face her bullies and friends alike, on her own. Unafraid at last of being seen, Layla accepts the mortifying reality of visibility. Now she has to figure out how to stay whole and stand behind the truth she has shown the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Forbidden Flowers: More Women's Sexual Fantasies *




  








*A collection of women’s intimate erotic thoughts by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of The Secret Garden and “liberator of the female libido” (Newsday).*

The publication of the groundbreaking expose on women's sexual fantasies, _My Secret Garden_, ushered in a revolution in women's sexual freedom of expression. In _Forbidden Flowers_, Nancy Friday reveals even more erotic, wild, and explicit fantasies expressed by women all over the world, from all ethnic and socioeconomic backgrounds.

Like _My Secret Garden_ before it, _Forbidden Flowers_ is a celebration of the depth, potency, and imaginative breadth of women’s inner erotic lives. By giving female readers a glimpse into the ordinary and often extraordinary fantasies of other women, it offers to some an exhilarating freedom from the guilt and shame so often associated with sexual fantasy—and to others, provides fascinating insight into the psychology of female sexual response.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Royal Flush (The Royal Spyness Series Book 3) *




  








*Lady Georgiana must outwit two clever hunters who are after the Prince of Wales in the third novel in the New York Times bestselling Royal Spyness Mystery series.*

_Scotland, 1932_. Back home until a little London scandal blows over, minor royal Lady Georgiana Rannoch has two equally important objectives. Queen Mary wants Georgie to keep the divorced, American, and entirely unsuitable Wallis Simpson from seducing the Prince of Wales, while Scotland Yard wants her to stop one of the members of the shooting party at Balmoral from turning their sights from the quails to His Royal Highness...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tea is for Toxin: A Haunted Tearoom Cozy Mystery with Recipes (Haunted Tearoom Cozy Mysteries Book 2)*


Book 1 is currently *free here.*





  








*In this small town, everyone has secrets…

…but one person will kill to keep the truth hidden.

When has turning fifty been so deadly?*

Trouble is brewing as April May approaches her fiftieth birthday and the opening of her tearoom. When word gets around that a local reporter is penning a tell-all, everyone in town is on edge that their secrets may be revealed.

A murder exposes how far one desperate person will go to keep the truth hidden, and April must team up with the new deputy to find the killer. As outsiders, they’re the only two unbiased observers.

As if that’s not enough, a new love interest rattles her tearoom’s resident ghost, and his snide remarks and snooty tantrums could threaten all her hard work.

But no one knows that April has her own secret. She has something the killer wants. Will she be the next victim before she can uncover the truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tea is for Tragedy: A Haunted Tearoom Cozy Mystery (Haunted Tearoom Cozy Mysteries Book 3)*




  








_*A mysterious tragedy from years ago remains unsolved until a stranger arrives in town seeking vengeance.*_

April May is intrigued by the fog-shrouded lighthouse where a troubled woman lost her life a decade earlier. When the woman’s sister chooses to re-examine the past, secrets are revealed that threaten the peaceful town and its residents.

Meanwhile, the long-dead French chef who haunts April’s kitchen has a heartbreaking secret of his own that may change everything for one family.

Can April help her ghost find peace while also solving a murder and preventing another?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*DETECTIVE JASON STRONG MYSTERIES (1-10) Clean Mystery Suspense Boxed Set. *




  








*Detective Jason Strong and his partner, Detective Vanessa Layne, are the team counted on to solve San Antonio's toughest homicide cases. Together, they struggle to make sense of murder and bring justice for the victims. Get to know this pair of detectives and follow them as they figure out their first ten cases in this exciting collection.

TITLES INCLUDED*:
'Where's My Son?'
Bloodstain
For My Brother
Silent Justice
Tied to Murder
One of their Own
Death Still
Lethal Injection
Cruel Deception
Let's Play


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death of an Old Sinner (The Mrs. Norris Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*A Grand Master of crime fiction, Dorothy Salisbury Davis introduces the redoubtable crime-solving Scottish housekeeper Mrs. Norris in this thrilling tale of family secrets and murder*

General Ransom Jarvis is writing his memoirs about a distinguished career that spanned five continents and three wars. Along the way, he stumbles upon a scandal about a philandering ancestor—America’s ambassador to England who went on to become president of the United States. But a very clear and present danger embroils the irascible retired general in a deepening quagmire of deceit, fraud, and murder. 

Enter Mrs. Norris, the housekeeper who has been almost a mother to Ransom’s son since he was a boy. Jimmie is currently running for governor of New York and enjoying his budding relationship with sculptor Helene Joyce. A sudden death changes everything, plunging Jimmie and Mrs. Norris into a bizarre case headed up by Jasper Tully, chief investigator for the Manhattan district attorney’s office. With more lives at stake, the trio follows lead after lead into a web of crime that only the canny housekeeper can clean up in the nick of time.

_Death of an Old Sinner_ is the first novel in Dorothy Salisbury Davis’s Mrs. Norris Mysteries, which also include _A Gentleman Called_, a finalist for the Mystery Writers of America’s Edgar Award; _Old Sinners Never Die_; and “Mrs. Norris Observes,” a short story in the collection _Tales for a Stormy Night_.

*Death of an Old Sinner is the 1st book in the Mrs. Norris Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Old Sinners Never Die (The Mrs. Norris Mysteries Book 3) *




  






*Grand Master of crime fiction Dorothy Salisbury Davis brings back the beguiling character Major General Ransom Jarvis in this third Mrs. Norris Mystery, a prequel, which immerses the redoubtable crime-solving Scottish housekeeper in a murder investigation in the nation’s capital*

With a new president in the White House, Major General Ransom Jarvis suspects that his retirement from the US Army is imminent. But at Washington’s annual invitation-only Beaux Arts Ball, the decorated soldier becomes an unwitting pawn in a far-reaching conspiracy. It begins when Ransom meets Virginia Allan, a beautiful blonde with secrets. And there is something decidedly shady about Frenchman Leo Montaigne.
As Ransom starts to uncover damning intel about DC’s most powerful movers and shakers, the town is suddenly rocked by murder. Now Ransom’s son, Jimmie, a freshman congressman, and his housekeeper, Mrs. Norris, are risking their necks as they conduct their own fact-finding mission in a city rife with patriots, spies, and deadly political wannabes.

_Old Sinners Never Die_ is the third novel in Dorothy Salisbury Davis’s Mrs. Norris Mysteries, which also include _Death of an Old Sinner_;_ A Gentleman Called_, a finalist for the Mystery Writers of America’s Edgar Award; and “Mrs. Norris Observes,” a short story in the collection _Tales for a Stormy Night_.

*Old Sinners Never Die is the 3rd book in the Mrs. Norris Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Wedding Murders: The gripping new 2022 psychological crime thriller you won’t want to miss! *




  








*Perfect for escapist reading – you won’t be able to put it down!
You are invited to the wedding of the season…*
It’s the stuff of fairytales. A celebrity wedding in a grand manor house in the beautiful English countryside.

But then one guest goes missing.

And another almost dies.

Someone at this wedding will do anything to stop their dark secrets from being exposed.

*You might not live to tell the tale…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hardcore Twenty-Four: A Stephanie Plum Novel *




  








*Janet Evanovich’s #1 New York Times bestselling sensation Stephanie Plum returns in her twenty-forth thriller as mutilated corpses litter the streets of New Jersey... 
*
Trouble comes in bunches for Stephanie Plum. First, professional grave robber and semi-professional loon, Simon Diggery, won’t let her take him in until she agrees to care for his boa constrictor, Ethel. Stephanie’s main qualification for babysitting an extremely large snake is that she owns a stun gun—whether that’s for use on the wandering serpent or the petrified neighbors remains to be seen.

Events take a dark turn when headless bodies start appearing across town. At first, it’s just corpses from a funeral home and the morgue that have had the heads removed. But when a homeless man is murdered and dumped behind a church Stephanie knows that she’s the only one with a prayer of catching this killer.

If all that’s not enough, Diesel’s back in town. The 6-foot-tall, blonde-haired hunk is a man who accepts no limits—that includes locked doors, closed windows and underwear. Trenton’s hottest cop, Joe Morelli isn’t pleased at this unexpected arrival nor is Ranger, the high-powered security consultant who has his own plans for Stephanie.

As usual Jersey’s favorite bounty hunter is stuck in the middle with more questions than answers. What’s the deal with Grandma Mazur’s latest online paramour? Who is behind the startling epidemic of mutilated corpses? And is the enigmatic Diesel’s sudden appearance a coincidence or the cause of recent deadly events?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ice Cold Heart: A Monkeewrench Novel *




  








*Minneapolis detectives Leo Magozzi and Gino Rolseth join Grace MacBride and Monkeewrench to uncover a dark and ugly conspiracy that reaches deep into the safety of homes in this latest electrifying thriller from New York Times bestselling author P. J. Tracy.*

It's a bitter winter in Minnesota--too cold to kill. There hasn't been a murder for a month, but the lull quickly comes to an end for Detectives Leo Magozzi and Gino Rolseth, when they're called to the gruesome homicide of Kelly Ramage. Found in a friend's vacant house, this was no random attack, and clues reveal that she was living a very dangerous secret life.

Magozzi and Gino trace her steps back to an art gallery where she was last seen alive. The gallery seems like a dead end, but the art is disturbing and exploitative. It may very well be inspiring a sadistic killer, because in this instance, art doesn't imitate life, it imitates death.

Tipped off about a year-old murder that is a mirror-image of Kelly's crime scene, Gino and Magozzi enlist the aid of Grace MacBride and her eccentric, tech genius partners in Monkeewrench Software to help them decipher the digital trail that might connect the cases.

As coincidences emerge, Magozzi, Gino, and the team have to work around the clock at breakneck pace to unravel a series of clues that form the framework of a larger, more sweeping, and insidious conspiracy than any of them could have imagined. Is Kelly the last person to die or just the most recent? And is there any way to stop it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Dangerous Man:: A Novel of William “Wild Bill” Longley (Bad Men of the West Book 2) *




  








William W. Johnstone and J.A. Johnstone are the _USA Today _bestselling authors whose Western sagas have won a legion of devoted fans. Now, they take up the tale of a legendary outlaw who tore up Texas, and left behind a legacy of terror.

*Live Wild, Draw Fast, Die Hard*

Born and bred in the Texas Pandhandle town of Comanche Crossing, William "Wild Bill" Longley gunned down a dozen of its men in cold blood before he got around to the sheriff and deputy--so he could take over the job himself. Then he found the perfect sidekick in a vicious career criminal named Booker Tate. With his remorseless heart set on a beautiful young woman, Wild Bill and Booker take the whole town hostage until the young lady agrees to marry a man she despises.

That's when a cold-eyed stranger comes to town with a dead man strapped to his saddle. In a town where violence and murder rule the day, a terrifying battle is about to explode--between ruthless Wild Bill Longley and a bounty hunter named Tam Sullivan, who's done a whole lot of killing of his own. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Winchester 1887 *




  








*A violent outlaw robs a train with a stolen rifle, and a deputy U.S. Marshal is hot on his trail in this action-packed Western.*

From America's most popular, bestselling Western writer, each novel in this brilliant new series follows the trail of a different gun—each gun with its own fiery story to tell.

*On the American frontier, every gun tells a story.*

A boy in Texas waits for a Christmas present he chose from a Montgomery Ward catalog. The present, a brand new, lever action Winchester 1887 and a box of its big .50-caliber slugs, never makes it there. Instead, the rifle is caught up in a train robbery and starts a long and violent journey of its own—from the hands of a notorious, kill-crazy outlaw to an Apache renegade to a hardscrabble rancher and beyond. But while the prized Winchester is wandering the West—aimed, fired, battered and bartered—Deputy U.S. Marshal Jimmy Mann is hunting for the outlaw who robbed the train in Texas. The only clue he has is this prized and highly coveted weapon. What stands in his way are storms, Indians, thieves, a lot of bloody deaths—and a merciless desperado just waiting to kill the lawman on his trail . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Black Flag (A Jake Keller Thriller Book 3) *




  








*CIA officer Jake Keller faces stakes that are very high and very personal in the latest electrifying thriller from the author of Rogue Strike.
*
After years of relative calm, piracy has returned to the high sea.

But the days of AK-47s and outboard engines are over. The new pirates hit like a SEAL team. Highly trained, and using cutting edge technology, they make sure their victims are never heard from again.

Ships and crews are vanishing at a staggering rate.

As the threat to international shipping grows, U.S. authorities become determined to find the source of this new danger.

Jake Keller has a plan—to lure the pirate mastermind out of hiding by infiltrating his organization—but it’s a dangerous gambit, made more so by Jake's personal involvement with the beautiful heiress to a Greek shipping fortune and an ulterior agenda coming out of CIA headquarters.

As the threats close in from all sides, Jake finds himself faced with a familiar choice: back off, or go on the offensive.

His fate, and the fate of a nation, hang on his decision.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cold Harbour (Dougal Munro & Jack Carter Book 2) *




  








*May 1944. The eve of the Allied invasion of Europe. When American OSS agent Craig Osbourne is taken aboard a German E-boat off the coast of Brittany, he thinks that his war – and possibly his life – are over.*

But the Lili Marlene is actually operated by the Royal Navy out of an ultrasecret base on the English coast. And it will soon be returning Osbourne – a highly trained assassin – to occupied France. There, he will help the beautiful twin sister of a dead British agent infiltrate a German High Command briefing on the defense of the Atlantic Wall.

Nothing will prevent the coming Allied assault – but its success may well depend on the outcome of this mission…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rogue Commander (Titus Black Thriller series Book 3) *




  








*Titus Black doesn’t like playing games, especially when it comes to terrorists. *

When three U.S. emissaries are murdered in broad daylight in Jordan by an assassin known as The Ghost, black ops specialist Titus Black teams up with Christina Shields to track down the killer in a mission that grows more dangerous with each new clue. As they navigate the shadowy world of the Middle East in an effort to finish their operation, they learn of a secret that puts them on a collision course with a madman bent on bringing America to its knees.

With nothing left to lose, Titus Black must face his new nemesis with no margin for error.

Fans of Robert Ludlum’s *Jason Bourne*, Vince Flynn’s *Mitch Rapp*, Tom Clancy’s *Jack Ryan*, and Lee Child’s *Jack Reacher* will enjoy this exciting new thriller from bestselling author R.J. Patterson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fake Truth (Ian Ludlow Thrillers Book 3) *




  








*The only thing more dangerous than fake news is fake truth in this exhilarating thriller by #1 New York Times bestselling author Lee Goldberg.*

Author Ian Ludlow writes great adventures…but after helping Chinese movie star Wang Mei defect to the United States, he becomes the accidental hero of a real-life espionage thriller. Now he’s stuck with the actress—and suffering a nasty case of writer’s block—when he stumbles into a secret Russian plot using “fake news” to outrage Americans into believing a terrifying lie.

It’s up to Ian and Margo French, his researcher-turned-spy, to discover the connection between a barbaric drug lord in Mexico, a homicidal maniac in California, a rogue citizen army in Texas, a raging TV pundit in New York, and two dead tourists in Portugal…before the president of the United States makes a catastrophic mistake that could resurrect the Soviet Union.

The only weapon Ian has against the global conspiracy, and the assassins who are closing in on him, is his vivid imagination. If his story isn’t a killer thriller, he’s dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*100 Hoaxes & Mistakes That Fooled Science (Popular Science) *




  








*Even experts get duped from time to time! The stories behind scientific fakes and mistakes, from crop circles to miracle cures and beyond.*

Science is an ongoing quest for knowledge filled with discoveries and experiments, trial and error. And occasionally, the errors can be whoppers—especially when hoaxers are involved. Some hoaxes are intended merely as well-intended humorous tricks, while others are serious frauds devised for personal gain of glory and riches. This book reveals the greatest science hoaxes and mistakes of all time.

Discover the truth behind 100 of the most scandalous scientific errors and outright lies in this fascinating read brought to you by _Popular Science_—from the experiment that suggested time travel was possible, to the pursuit of alchemy, to rumors about red mercury and its mythical powers, it’s an entertaining journey through the history of science.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Secret Lives of Bats: My Adventures with the World's Most Misunderstood Mammals *




  








*Stories and science surrounding the beloved bat, from an ecologist who has dedicated his life to the curious creature.*

Few people realize how sophisticated and intelligent bats are. Merlin Tuttle knows, and he has stopped at nothing to find and protect them on every continent they inhabit. Sharing highlights from a lifetime of adventure and discovery, Tuttle takes us to the frontiers of bat research to show that frog-eating bats can identify frogs by their calls, that some bats have social sophistication similar to that of higher primates, and that bats have remarkable memories. Bats also provide enormous benefits by eating crop pests, pollinating plants, and carrying seeds needed for reforestation. They save farmers billions of dollars annually and are essential to a healthy planet. Tuttle’s account forever changes the way we see these poorly understood yet fascinating creatures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Tin Drum *




  








*One of the greatest modern novels, The Tin Drum is the story of thirty-year-old Oskar Matzerath, who has lived through the long Nazi nightmare and who, as the novel begins, is being held in a mental institution. Matzerath provides a profound yet hilarious perspective on both German history and the human condition in the modern world.*

In this edition, Breon Mitchell, acclaimed translator and scholar, draws from a wealth of detailed scholarship to produce a translation that is more faithful to Grass’s style and rhythm than the 1959 translation, restoring omissions and reflecting the complexity of the original work.

After more than sixy years, _The Tin Drum_ has, if anything, gained in power and relevance. All of Grass’s amazing evocations are still there, and still amazing: Oskar Matzerath, the indomitable drummer; his grandmother, Anna Koljaiczek; his mother, Agnes; Alfred Matzerath and Jan Bronski, his presumptive fathers; Oskar’s midget friends—Bebra, the great circus master and Roswitha Raguna, the famous somnambulist; Sister Scholastica and Sister Agatha, the Right Reverend Father Wiehnke; the Greffs, the Schefflers, Herr Fajngold, all Kashubians, Poles, Germans, and Jews—waiting to be discovered and re-discovered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Annotated Memoirs of Ulysses S. Grant *




  








*With kaleidoscopic, trenchant, path-breaking insights, Elizabeth D. Samet has produced the most ambitious edition of Ulysses Grant’s Memoirs yet published.*


One hundred and thirty-three years after its 1885 publication by Mark Twain, Elizabeth Samet has annotated this lavish edition of Grant’s landmark memoir, and expands the Civil War backdrop against which this monumental American life is typically read. No previous edition combines such a sweep of historical and cultural contexts with the literary authority that Samet, an English professor obsessed with Grant for decades, brings to the table.


Whether exploring novels Grant read at West Point or presenting majestic images culled from archives, Samet curates a richly annotated, highly collectible edition that will fascinate Civil War buffs. The edition also breaks new ground in its attack on the “Lost Cause” revisionism that still distorts our national conversation about the legacy of the Civil War. Never has Grant’s transformation from tanner’s son to military leader been more insightfully and passionately explained than in this timely edition, appearing on the 150th anniversary of Grant’s 1868 presidential election.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Emperor of Japan: Meiji and His World, 1852–1912 *




  








*The renowned Japanese scholar “brings us as close to the inner life of the Meiji emperor as we are ever likely to get” (The New York Times Book Review).*

When Emperor Meiji began his rule in 1867, Japan was a splintered empire dominated by the shogun and the daimyos, cut off from the outside world, staunchly antiforeign, and committed to the traditions of the past. Before long, the shogun surrendered to the emperor, a new constitution was adopted, and Japan emerged as a modern, industrialized state. 

Despite the length of his reign, little has been written about the strangely obscured figure of Meiji himself, the first emperor ever to meet a European. But now, Donald Keene sifts the available evidence to present a rich portrait not only of Meiji but also of rapid and sometimes violent change during this pivotal period in Japan’s history. 

In this vivid and engrossing biography, we move with the emperor through his early, traditional education; join in the formal processions that acquainted the young emperor with his country and its people; observe his behavior in court, his marriage, and his relationships with various consorts; and follow his maturation into a “Confucian” sovereign dedicated to simplicity, frugality, and hard work. Later, during Japan’s wars with China and Russia, we witness Meiji’s struggle to reconcile his personal commitment to peace and his nation’s increasingly militarized experience of modernization. _Emperor of Japan_ conveys in sparkling prose the complexity of the man and offers an unrivaled portrait of Japan in a period of unique interest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The RAF Battle of Britain Fighter Pilot's Kitbag: Uniforms & Equipment from the Summer of 1940 and the Human Stories Behind Them *




  







The scenes are familiar ones; the young Brylcream Boys sat at dispersal waiting for the haunting call of Scramble, lounging in their shirt sleeves and fur-lined boots, their leather flying helmets lying limp by their side. But what did the RAF fighter pilots of the Battle of Britain really wear, and what vital items would their kitbags have held?The casual air of the dashing pilots of Fighter Command in the Spitfire Summer of 1940 conceals a necessarily professional approach to their task of holding Hitlers Luftwaffe at bay. Therefore, each item of clothing and equipment they wore and carried had a role and a function, be it for warmth and comfort, communication, or for fighting and survival.All the objects that an RAF fighter pilot was issued with during the Battle of Britain are explored in this book in high-definition color photographs, showing everything from the differing uniforms, to headgear, personal weapons, gloves, goggles, parachute packs and the essential Mae West life jacket. Each item is fully described and its purpose and use explained.Relive Britains finest hour as never before through the actually clothing and accouterments of The Few.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Bailout Over Normandy: A Flyboy's Adventures with the French Resistance and Other Escapades in Occupied France *




  








A daredevil pilot in the famed 352nd Fighter Squadron, the author of this remarkable memoir bailed out of his burning Mustang two days after D-Day and was launched on a thrilling adventure on the ground in Occupied France.

After months living and fighting with the French Resistance, Fahrenwald was captured by the Wehrmacht, interrogated as a spy, and interned in a POW camp--and made a daring escape just before his deportation to Germany. Nothing diminished this pilot's talent for spotting the ironic humor in even the most aggravating or dangerous situations--nor his penchant for extracting his own improvised and sometimes hilarious version of justice.

A suspenseful WWII page-turner and an outrageously witty tale of daring and friendship, this book brings to vivid life the daily bravery, mischief, and intrigues of fighter pilots, Resistance fighters, and other Allies in the air and on the ground. The Greatest Generation at its best!

The author recorded his swashbuckling adventures at age twenty-four, after his discharge and return to the States. He spent his life in the business world and never again put pen to paper; but his immediate reminiscence of his wartime experience reveals a rare literary talent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Disaster in the Far East, 1940–1942: The Defence of Malaya, Japanese Capture of Hong Kong and the Fall of Singapore (Despatches from the Front) *




  







Despatches in this volume include that on the Far East between October 1940 and December 1941, by Air Chief Marshal Sir Robert Brooke-Popham; the despatch on operations in Hong Kong between 8 and 25 December 1941, by Major-General C.M. Maltby, General Officer Commanding British Troops in China; the report on the air operations during the campaigns in Malaya and Netherland East Indies between December 1941 and March 1942; and the important despatch by Percival detailing the fall of Malaya and Fortress Singapore.This unique collection of original documents will prove to be an invaluable resource for historians, students and all those interested in what was one of the most significant periods in British military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*British Army of the Rhine: The BAOR, 1945–1993 (Cold War, 1945–1991)*




  







The nervous geopolitical tension between East and West, the Cold War, emerged before the end of the Second World War and lasted until 1991 with the collapse of the Soviet Union. The British Army of the Rhine was born in 1945 out of the British Liberation Army at the close of the war as the military government of the British zone of occupied Germany. As the Soviet threat increased, so BAOR became less of an occupational army and assumed the role of defender of Western Europe, and as a major contributor to NATO after 1949.This book traces and examines the changing role of BAOR from 1945 to its demise in the 1993 Options for Change defence cuts. It looks at the part it played in the defence of West Germany, its effectiveness as a Cold War deterrent, the garrisons and capabilities, logistics and infrastructure, its arms and armour, the nuclear option and the lives of the thousands of families living on the front line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Flying Start: A Fighter Pilot's War Years *




  








*“A personal and vivid view of the Royal Air Force’s (RAF) engagement of the Luftwaffe in World War II . . . Exciting, valuable, and good reading.” —Library Journal*

This is the autobiography of Group Captain Sir Hugh Dundas CBE, DSO, DFC, who was one of the most distinguished fighter pilots of World War II. He writes of his wartime experiences, and particularly of his period as Squadron Leader and Wing Commander and his involvement in the Battle of Britain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Early Jet Fighters, 1944–1954: The Soviet Union and Europe (Images of War) *




  








*A “clearly written, profusely illustrated, and well organized” volume on Soviet and European jet fighter design (Air Power History).*

In his previous book on early jet fighters, Leo Marriott traced the history of the revolutionary aircraft produced by the British and Americans immediately after the Second World War. Now, in this companion volume, he describes jet fighter development on the continent of Europe and in the Soviet Union during the same remarkable period. Using over 200 archive photographs he covers the pioneering German designs, then the range of experimental and operational fighters constructed by the Soviets, the French, and the Swedes. The sheer variety of the designs that manufacturers came up with during this short, intense period of innovation make for fascinating reading.

Several of the most famous jet fighters feature prominently in the rare photographs and are analyzed in the expert text, including the Messerschmitt Me 262, the Heinkel He 162, the MiGs 15, 17 and 19, the Dassault Ouragan, and the Saab J29. But perhaps the most rewarding aspect of the book is its record of experimental projects testing new concepts that rapidly became established elements of jet aircraft design. The photographs of these largely forgotten aircraft give us an insight into the extraordinary technical challenges—and the ambition and inventiveness of the designers and manufacturers who overcame them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dien Bien Phu: The First Indo-China War, 1946–1954 (Cold War, 1945–1991) *




  







When the world held its breath It is 25 years since the end of the Cold War, now a generation old. It began over 75 years ago, in 1944long before the last shots of the Second World War had echoed across the wastelands of Eastern Europewith the brutal Greek Civil War. The battle lines are no longer drawn, but they linger on, unwittingly or not, in conflict zones such as Iraq, Somalia and Ukraine. In an era of mass-produced AK-47s and ICBMs, one such flashpoint was French Indochina At the end of the Second World War France sought to reassert its military prestige, but instead suffered humiliating defeat at Dien Bien Phu in French colonial Indochina. The First Indochina war became a textbook example of how not to conduct counterinsurgency warfare against nationalist guerrillas.

Anthony Tucker-Jones guides the reader through this decisive conflict with a concise text and contemporary photographs, providing critical insight into the conduct of the war by both sides and its wider ramifications.The Viet Minh, after resisting the Japanese in Indochina, sought independence for Vietnam from France. The French, with limited military resources, moved swiftly to reassert control in 1945, sparking a decade-long conflict. French defense of Hanoi rested on holding the Red River Delta, making it a key battleground. When the Viet Minh invaded neighboring Laos the French deployed to fight a set-piece battle at Dien Bien Phu, in 1954, but instead were trapped. All relief attempts failed and French defenses were slowly overwhelmed. America considered coming to the garrisons rescue using nuclear weapons, but instead left it to its fate, which set the scene for the Algerian and the Vietnam conflicts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Inchon Landing: MacArthur's Korean War Masterstroke, September 1950 (Cold War, 1945–1991) *




  








*A history of this dramatic and risky amphibious invasion, with photos included.*

In the previous two volumes in the author’s series on battles of the Korean War, North Korean ground forces, armor and artillery cross the 38th Parallel into South Korea, inflicting successive ignominious defeats on the ill-prepared US-led UN troops, pushing them ever southward into a tiny defensive enclave—the Pusan Perimeter—on the tip of the Korean Peninsula.

The story continues as General Douglas MacArthur, Second World War veteran of the South East Asia and Pacific theaters, meets with considerable resistance to his plans for a counteroffensive, from both Washington and his staff in South Korea and Japan: it is typhoon season, the approaches to the South Korean port city of Inch’on are not conducive to amphibious assault, and it will leave the besieged Pusan Perimeter in great danger of being overrun. However, the controversial MacArthur’s obstinate persistence prevails and, with a mere three weeks to go, the US X Corps is activated to execute the invasion on D-Day, September 15, 1950.

Elements of the US Marine Corps land successfully on the scheduled day, and with the element of surprise on their side, immediately strike east to Seoul, only fifteen miles away. The next day, General Walker’s Eighth US Army breaks out of Pusan to complete the southerly envelopment of the North Korean forces. Seoul falls on the 25th. MacArthur’s impulsive gamble has paid off, and the South Korean government moves back to their capital. The North Koreans have been driven north of the 38th Parallel, effectively bringing to an end their invasion of the south that started on June 25, 1950. With a timeline and photos included, this book tells the compelling story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Korean War—Imjin River: Fall of the Glosters to the Armistice, April 1951–July 1953 (Cold War, 1945–1991)*




  







As of October 1950, a quarter of a million Communist Chinese troops, in twenty-seven divisions, had poured across the Yalu River into North Korea, with the singular objective of forcing General Douglas MacArthur’s United Nations troops back across the 38th Parallel and into the Sea of Japan. Shortly before midnight on 22 April 1951, to the west of the US Eighth Army’s defensive front, the Chinese Sixty-third Army fell on the British 29th Brigade. On the left flank, the 1st Battalion, Gloucester Regiment (‘Glosters’) held a tenuous position at a ford on the Imjin River. Despite a gallant defense, the battalion was pushed back to make a desperate but futile stand on Hill 235. On what became known as ‘Glosters’ Hill’, the battalion ceased to exist. It was subsequently estimated that the attacking force of 27,000 Chinese troops suffered 10,000 casualties, forcing the Chinese army to be withdrawn from the front. From August 1951 to the summer of 1952, the USAF conducted Operation Strangle in a futile and costly attempt to disrupt Chinese supply routes. In the last two years of fighting, Communist Chinese and UN forces faced each other from well-entrenched positions in hilly terrain, where mapped hill numbers were contested. From June 1952 to March 1953, a series of five hard-fought engagements took place in central Korea as the antagonists sought ownership of Hill 266, commonly referred to as ‘Old Baldy’. This was followed during April–July 1953 by two tactically pointless battles over Pork Chop Hill, in which the UN forces won the first battle and the Chinese the second, with both sides sustaining major casualties. On 27 July 1953, the two belligerents signed an armistice agreement, implementing a ceasefire that stands to this day. De facto, the Korean War has never ended.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*North Korea Invades the South: Across the 38th Parallel, June 1950 (Cold War, 1945–1991) *




  







When the world held its breath It is more than 25 years since the end of the Cold War. It began over 75 years ago, in 1944 long before the last shots of the Second World War had echoed across the wastelands of Eastern Europe with the brutal Greek Civil War. The battle lines are no longer drawn, but they linger on, unwittingly or not, in conflict zones such as Syria, Somalia and Ukraine. In an era of mass-produced AK-47s and ICBMs, one such flashpoint was Korea Without warning, at 4.00 a.m. on 25 June 1950, North Korean artillery laid down a heavy bombardment on the Ongjin Peninsula, followed four hours later by a massive armored, air, amphibious and infantry breach of the ill-conceived postwar border that was the 38 north line of latitude. At 11.00 a.m., North Korea issued a declaration of war against the Republic of Korea. Three days later, the South Korean capital, Seoul, fell.The attack upon Korea makes it plain beyond all doubt that Communism has passed beyond the use of subversion to conquer independent nations and will now use armed invasion and war. A week after his reaction to the North Korean invasion, US President Harry S. Truman, in compliance with a UN Security Council resolution, appointed that iconic Second World War veteran, General Douglas MacArthur, commander-in-chief of forces in Korea.The first in a six-volume series on the Korean War, this publication considers those first few fateful days in June 1950 that would cement northsouth antagonism to this day, the pariah state that is communist North Korea a seemingly increasing threat to an already tenuous global peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Air War Over North Vietnam: Operation Rolling Thunder, 1965–1968 (Cold War, 1945–1991) *




  







In early 1965 the United States unleashed the largest sustained aerial bombing campaign since World War II, against North Vietnam. Through an ever escalating onslaught of destruction, Operation Rolling Thunder intended to signal Americas unwavering commitment to its South Vietnamese ally in the face of continued North Vietnamese aggression, break Hanois political will to prosecute the war, and bring about a negotiated settlement to the conflict. It was not to be. Against the backdrop of the Cold War and fears of widening the conflict into a global confrontation, Washington policy makers micromanaged and mismanaged the air campaign and increasingly muddled strategic objectives and operational methods that ultimately sowed the seeds of failure, despite the heroic sacrifices by U.S. Air Force and Navy pilots and crews Despite flying some 306,000 combat sorties and dropping 864,000 tons of ordnance on North Vietnam 42 per cent more than that used in the Pacific theater during World War II Operation Rolling Thunder failed to drive Hanoi decisively to the negotiating table and end the war. That would take another four years and another air campaign. But by building on the hard earned political and military lessons of the past, the Nixon Administration and American military commanders would get another chance to prove themselves when they implemented operations Linebacker I and II in May and December 1972. And this time the results would be vastly different.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Belfast Diary: War as a Way of Life *




  








*“For those puzzled by Northern Ireland, Belfast Diary offers a well-written, sympathetic and clear-eyed view” of life during the Troubles (New York Times Book Review)*

In the late 1960s, the ongoing conflict between the Protestant unionists and Catholic nationalists of Northern Ireland—divided by their stance on the country’s constitutional position as part of the United Kingdom—escalated to new, terrifying heights. Chicago journalist John Conroy was there on the frontlines, living among the people most affected by it. In _Belfast Diary_, Conroy offers a street-level view of life in a Catholic Ghetto in West Belfast, painting vivid portraits of its citizens and the violence they faced during the Troubles: bomb threats, murder, police brutality, and more.

Conroy’s recounting of this tumultuous moment in Northern Irish history has been hailed as the best explanation of the more than twenty-five-year conflict. Now with a new afterword, _Belfast Diary_ conveys an understanding that is an essential prerequisite to peace: the resolution of intractable problems around the world requires understanding ordinary people as well as leaders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*North Vietnam's 1972 Easter Offensive: Hanoi's Gamble (Cold War, 1945–1991) *




  








*A history of the military campaign that set the stage for the end of the Vietnam War.*

By the end of 1971, in what Hanoi called the American War and at the height of the Cold War, the fighting had dragged on for eight years with neither side gaining a decisive advantage on the battlefield and talks in Paris to the end the war were going nowhere. While the United States was steadily drawing down its ground forces in South Vietnam, Washington was also engaging in a grand effort to build up and strengthen Saigon’s armed forces to the point of self-sufficiency. Not only had the ranks of Saigon’s forces swelled in recent years, but they were now being equipped and trained to use the latest American military equipment. Perhaps now was the time for Hanoi to take one last gamble before it was too late.

With the rumble of men and mechanized equipment breaking the early morning silence, some 40,000 North Vietnamese troops advanced across the demilitarized zone into South Vietnam on March 30, 1972, in what would become the largest conventional attack of the war. Ill-prepared and poorly led, South Vietnamese troops in the far north were quickly routed in the face of the ensuing onslaught. Likewise, coordinated attacks across the Cambodian border northwest of Saigon and into the central highlands in the coming weeks gained steam and in due course as many as 200,000 men along with T-54/55 main battle tanks, 130mm towed artillery, ZSU-57 self-propelled ant-aircraft guns, and hundreds of trucks and armored personnel carriers were engaged across three battlefronts. Soon Saigon’s beleaguered forces were being pushed to the brink of defeat in what appeared to be the end for the Thieu government. Ultimately, however, the timely and massive intervention by U.S. and South Vietnamese air power, along with the bravery of some South Vietnamese commanders and their American advisers saved the day. Hanoi’s gamble had failed and, in its wake, lay up to 100,000 dead and South Vietnamese roads littered with the smoldering wrecks of North Vietnamese military equipment. Moreover, it would be another three years before the North had recovered enough to try again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vietnam's Final Air Campaign: Operation Linebacker I & II, May–December 1972 (Cold War, 1945–1991) *




  








*An account of the last American bombardments that took place over North Vietnam while peace talks struggled in Paris. Includes maps and photos.*

On March 30, 1972, some thirty thousand North Vietnamese troops, along with tanks and heavy artillery, surged across the demilitarized zone into South Vietnam in the opening round of Hanoi’s Easter Offensive. By early May, South Vietnamese forces were on the ropes and faltering. Without the support of U.S. combat troops—who were in their final stage of withdrawing from the country—the Saigon government was in danger of total collapse and with it any American hope of a negotiated settlement to the war.

In response, President Richard Nixon called for an aggressive, sustained bombardment of North Vietnam. Code-named Operation Linebacker I, the interdiction effort sought to stem the flow of men and materiel southward, as well as sever all outside supply lines in the first new bombing of the North Vietnamese heartland in nearly four years. To meet the American air armada, North Vietnamese MiG fighters took to the skies and surface-to-air missiles and anti-aircraft fire filled the air from May to October over Hanoi and Haiphong. With the failure of its Easter Offensive to achieve military victory, Hanoi reluctantly returned to the negotiating table in Paris. However, as the peace talks teetered on the edge of collapse in December 1972, Nixon played his trump card: Operation Linebacker II. The resulting twelve-day Christmas bombing campaign unleashed the full wrath of American air power. This book tells the story of these decisive campaigns and how they led, finally, to a ceasefire agreement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Yom Kippur: No Peace, No War, October 1973 (Cold War, 1945–1991)*




  







It is 25 years since the end of the Cold War, now a generation old. It began over 75 years ago, in 1944long before the last shots of the Second World War had echoed across the wastelands of Eastern Europewith the brutal Greek Civil War. The battle lines are no longer drawn, but they linger on, unwittingly or not, in conflict zones such as Iraq, Somalia and Ukraine. In an era of mass-produced AK-47s and ICBMs, one such flashpoint was the Middle East On the afternoon of 6 October, 1973, the colossus of the Israeli Defence Forces was awakened by a wave of airstrikes, followed by an artillery bombardment along the Suez Canal that preceded a meticulously planned Egyptian invasion of the Israeli-held Sinai. Simultaneously, a massive Syrian armored assault bore down on Israeli positions on the Golan Heights. The day was Yom Kippur, the most holy day on the Jewish religious calendar, and the commencement of a war that would bring the young state of Israel to the very brink of defeat. In the aftermath of the Six-Day War of 1967, a stunning Arab reversal at the hands of the untested Israeli Defence Forces, Israel occupied and held Arab territory on the West Bank, the Sinai Peninsula and the Golan Heights. These were for the most part territorial buffer zones, retained to protect Israel against an inevitable future war, but their ongoing occupation remained an open diplomatic wound. In the meanwhile, a mood of complacency came to affect the Israeli military machine, in the belief that air and armored dominance of the battlefield would, as had been the case in 1967, guarantee a quick victory in any future war.The Yom Kippur War proved the fallacy of this belief, revealing critical weaknesses in Israeli intelligence capability and battlefield strategy. The ferocity and effectiveness of the combined invasion pushed the much-storied Israeli armed forces almost to the point of collapse. Only the rapid resupply of arms and equipment by the United States, and a display of extraordinary reliance and determination by the fighting forces of Israel, rescued the young state from annihilation. The story of the Yom Kippur War is an object lesson in the dynamism of military thinking, the evolution of battlefield technology and the uneasy alliance of east and west during the Cold War era of dtente. Yom Kippur was both a military and political maneuver that adjusted the balance of power in the Middle East, and set the tone for the ideological standoff that continues in the region to this day


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No Fear: The true story of my deadly life after the SAS *




  








*The true story of deadly life after the SAS.*

In _No Fear_, soldier Nigel Ely takes us from his high octane life in the Paras and SAS to Civvy Street where the name of the game is to think fast and shoot even faster.

The real revelation for Ely came when he set up in the security and surveillance business, which brought him hazards that army training could never anticipate: stakeouts in leafy suburbs, protecting Middle Eastern Royalty and the rich and famous.

This book delivers a slice of the exciting life of a former SAS man for hire – don’t miss it, you may learn something.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/18/22.

*Always verify prices before clicking Buy. Prices can vary at any time.*

Currently $1.

*Combat Aircraft of the United States Air Force (Images of War) *




  








When the United States Army Signal Corps created the Aeronautical Division in August1907, it had a mission to take charge of all matters pertaining to military ballooning,air machines, and all kindred matters. That small inconsequential portion of the USArmy would grow progressively over the many decades to become a separate service named the USAir Force in 1947 following the Second World War. Overnight, it became the worlds most powerfulmilitary establishment, able to deliver conventional and nuclear ordnance anywhere around theglobe.Todays cutting-edge example of this power-projection is the supersonic, bat-winged B-2 Spiritstealth bomber, which can fly at an altitude of 50,000 feet, and is built of carbon-graphite compositematerials. The B-2 Spirit is a far cry from the early days of the service when it relied on fragile prop-drivenwood and fabric aerial platforms, such as the Wright Type B, which could barely reach analtitude of 100 feet.In between have been such iconic Second World War aircraft as the P-51 Mustang and P-47Thunderbolt fighters and bombers such as the B-25 Mitchell, B-17 Flying Fortress and B-29 SuperFortress which dropped the first A-Bomb in 1945. The Cold War demanded ever more powerfulaircraft, such as the B-58 Hustler and B-52 Stratofortress, and fighters including the F-86 Sabre, F-104Starfighter and F-4 Phantom. All these aircraft and more are vividly illustrated and described in detailin this superb Images of War publication.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/19/22.

Currently $2.

*Into the Storm: Destroyermen, Book I*




  








Pressed into service when World War II breaks out in the Pacific, the US _Walker_—a Great War-era destroyer—finds itself retreating from pursuing Japanese battleships. Its captain, Lieutenant Commander Matthew Patrick Reddy, desperately leads the Walker into a squall, hoping it will give them cover—only to emerge into an alternate world. A world where two species have evolved: the cat-like Lemurians and the reptilian Griks, and they are at war.

With its power and weaponry, the _Walker_'s very existence could alter the balance of power. And for Reddy and his crew, who have the means to turn a primitive war into a genocidal Armageddon, one thing becomes clear. They must determine whose side they're on. Because whichever species they choose is the winner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Into the Battle (Rise of the Republic Book 2) *




  








*Mankind has awakened a monster…

…Humanity must put aside its own animosities…

…or face extinction*

The origins of human history begin to unravel as Earth learns they are not the only humans in the galaxy. The sudden discovery of humans living on multiple planets beyond Earth has created more questions than it’s answered.

When humanity arrived on New Eden, a hideous new alien race, the Zodarks was discovered. In the face of an existential threat to their own survival, the historical warring factions of Earth will need to unite if they want to save themselves from extinction and understand the true origins on human history.

*A fleet is built, an invasion force is assembled…*

Join our heroes as they lead humanity into the battle to conquer their first alien world and liberate previously unknown humans from the bondage of slavery and servitude.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Dragonback Series Books 4–6: Dragon and Herdsman, Dragon and Judge, Dragon and Liberator *




  








*The final three novels in the Dragonback sci-fi saga from the #1 New York Times–bestselling and Hugo Award–winning author of Star Wars: Thrawn—“Enthralling” (Science Fiction Chronicle).*

Young fugitive Jack Morgan and alien K’da warrior Draycos are inseparable—quite literally. They’ve been together since a desperate Draycos was forced to bond with Jack as his host in order to survive. Now they’re traveling the stars trying to clear Jack of a crime he didn’t commit, bring down a conspiracy to destroy Draycos’s people, and generally stay alive . . .

*DRAGON AND HERDSMAN*
After nearly being caught, Jack and Draycos are rescued by Alison Kayna, a reluctant mercenary who steals them away to a planet where she plans to meet some friends. But when they get there they see something they never expected: a lost colony of K’da who have all but forgotten their pride and honor.

*DRAGON AND JUDGE*
Just when Jack thinks he has a lead to help Draycos on his quest, he’s kidnapped by a pack of aliens—not as a prisoner, but as a judge. Jack has no idea why they think he would, or could, know how to be a judge. But they soon reveal they want him specifically because Jack’s long-lost parents were once asked to do the same thing . . .

*DRAGON AND LIBERATOR*
Jack and Draycos have traveled a long way and been through a lot of hard times together, and now it looks like their journey may finally come to an end. Their hunt has brought them to the man at the heart of the deadly conspiracy against the K’da, and put him within their grasp. But before they can exact justice, they must stop him from unleashing a weapon of apocalyptic power . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Empire's Corps *




  








You Should Never Speak Truth To Power…

The Galactic Empire is dying and chaos and anarchy are breaking out everywhere. After a disastrous mission against terrorists on Earth itself, Captain Edward Stalker of the Terran Marine Corps makes the mistake of speaking truth to power, telling one of the most powerful men in the Empire a few home truths. As a result, Captain Stalker and his men are unceremoniously exiled to Avalon, a world right on the Rim of the Empire. It should have been an easy posting…

Well, apart from the bandits infesting the countryside, an insurgency that threatens to topple the Empire’s loose control over Avalon, and a corrupt civil government more interested in what it can extort from the population than fighting a war. The Marines rapidly find themselves caught up in a whirlwind of political and economic chaos, fighting to preserve Avalon before the competing factions tear the world apart. They’re Marines; if anyone can do it, they can.

The battle to save the Empire starts here.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Prince's War (The Empire's Corps Book 19) *




  








Prince Roland - the Childe Roland, Heir to the Imperial Throne - grew up in a gilded cage, surrounded by men who wanted to use his powers while keeping him under tight control. He was growing into a petty sadistic brat until a Marine Pathfinder took him in hand, helping him to overcome his caretakers - jailers - and make something of himself. But it was too late for Earth and, as the planet collapsed into chaos, Roland and his mentor barely escaped before it was too late. He was taken into the care of the Marine Corps and given a chance to go to Boot Camp and forge a new life.

But now, unsure what to do with him, his superiors set him a task. Roland has to take command of a training mission and travel to New Doncaster, a planet on the verge of exploding into civil war. His mission is to build an army and stabilise the situation as quickly as possible ...

... But, for an untried prince in a snake pit, facing enemies on both sides of the war, it will be far from easy ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Operation Chaos and Operation Luna*




  








*Werewolf Steve Matuchek and witch Ginny Graylock defend America in this fantasy duology from the multiple Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author.*

_Operation Chaos_: In a world where magic is real, werewolf Steve Matuchek and powerful witch Virginia Graylock are paired together in the war to stop the invading Caliphate forces from taking over America. Their mission: stop the enemy from unleashing their superweapon—a genie in a bottle. And that is only the beginning of an adventure that will take them quite literally to Hell and back . . .

“_Operation Chaos _was one of the truly fine fantasies of the 1970s, a fantasy whose magic was so splendidly engineered that you felt it was as logical—and as likely—as our real technology.” —Harry Turtledove

“A great read, from a master writer at the top of his game.” —GirlsWithGuns.org

_Operation Luna_: Now married with three rambunctious children, Steve and Ginny once again find themselves fighting for their country as they try to stop a plot to sabotage America’s first manned mission to the moon (in an alternate history timeline, that is). But they will need help from a loyal cadre of magical allies if they hope to avert a catastrophe . . .

“An enjoyable tale by a veteran writer who knows exactly what he’s doing.” —_Publishers Weekly_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bedbugs: A Novel of Infestation *




  








FOR RENT: Top two floors of beautifully renovated brownstone, 1300 sq. ft., 2BR 2BA, eat-in kitchen, one block to parks and playgrounds. No broker’s fee.

Susan and Alex Wendt have found their dream apartment.

Sure, the landlady is a little eccentric. And the elderly handyman drops some cryptic remarks about the basement. But the rent is so low, it’s too good to pass up.

Big mistake. Susan soon discovers that her new home is crawling with bedbugs . . . or is it? She awakens every morning with fresh bites, but neither Alex nor their daughter Emma has a single welt. An exterminator searches the property and turns up nothing. The landlady insists her building is clean. Susan fears she’s going mad—until a more sinister explanation presents itself: she may literally be confronting the bedbug problem from Hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*It's Your Funeral!: Plan the Celebration of a Lifetime--Before It's Too Late *




  








*You can’t attend your own funeral. But you can have a blast planning it!*

Death is scary—but planning your funeral doesn't have to be! _It's Your Funeral!_ will help demystify death, decrease your anxiety, and put the _fun_ back in funeral, whether that means a drunken bacchanal or a somber reflection on just how great you were. Every stage of the legacy planning process is considered, from a burial outfit to a funeral theme. Practical and cheeky questions alike are answered, including:

• What is the most eco-friendly burial method?
• Can I write my own obituary?
• Can my body be shot into space after I die?
• How can I manage my digital legacy?

Offering a plethora of curious facts, strange stories, and inspiration to help you think outside the coffin, _It’s Your Funeral!_ includes worksheets that will ensure your wishes are recorded for posterity. Planning for death should be the time of your life, so let’s get started!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Men Explain Things to Me *




  








*The National Book Critics Circle Award–winning author delivers a collection of essays that serve as the perfect “antidote to mansplaining” (The Stranger).*

In her comic, scathing essay “Men Explain Things to Me,” Rebecca Solnit took on what often goes wrong in conversations between men and women. She wrote about men who wrongly assume they know things and wrongly assume women don’t, about why this arises, and how this aspect of the gender wars works, airing some of her own hilariously awful encounters.

She ends on a serious note— because the ultimate problem is the silencing of women who have something to say, including those saying things like, “He’s trying to kill me!”

This book features that now-classic essay with six perfect complements, including an examination of the great feminist writer Virginia Woolf’s embrace of mystery, of not knowing, of doubt and ambiguity, a highly original inquiry into marriage equality, and a terrifying survey of the scope of contemporary violence against women.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Miss Buncle's Book *




  








*From beloved English author D.E. Stevenson who has sold more than 7 million books worldwide!

In the first heartwarming book of this classic series, D.E. Stevenson proves that one little book can be the source of all kinds of trouble when residents of a small English village start to see themselves through someone else's eyes.*

Barbara Buncle is in a bind. Times are harsh, and Barbara's bank account has seen better days. Maybe she could sell a novel ... if she knew any stories. Stumped for ideas, Barbara draws inspiration from her fellow residents of Silverstream, the little English village she knows inside and out.

To her surprise, the novel is a smash. It's a good thing she wrote under a pseudonym, because the folks of Silverstream are in an uproar. But what really turns Miss Buncle's world around is this: what happens to the characters in her book starts happening to their real-life counterparts. Does life really imitate art, and can she harness that power for good?

*With the wit and charm of a Jane Austen novel and the gossipy, small-town delight of the Flavia de Luce series, Miss Buncle's Book is D.E. Stevenson at her best!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bread Upon the Waters: A Novel*




  








*With one act of kindness, the fate of a Manhattan family is forever altered in this New York Times–bestselling novel by the author of Rich Man, Poor Man.*

The Strands are a happy family, save for the occasional financial struggle. Allen, the father, has a decent job as a schoolteacher, a lovely wife, and smart, ambitious, and compassionate children. When Allen’s daughter witnesses a mugging, she takes the victim back to the Strand home for help and a warm meal. The Strands have no clue that the man they are helping is Russell Hazen, a powerful and wealthy Wall Street lawyer. In his gratitude, Hazen offers gifts, vacations, networking opportunities—even plastic surgery. But with each reward comes baggage, and soon the Strands begin to lose sight of what matters most in life. _Bread Upon the Waters_ is a masterful story about the way lives interconnect, and how every good deed, no matter how selfless, comes with a price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Perfect Union: Dolley Madison and the Creation of the American Nation*


  








*An extraordinary American comes to life in this vivid, groundbreaking portrait of the early days of the republic—and the birth of modern politics*

When the roar of the Revolution had finally died down, a new generation of American politicians was summoned to the Potomac to assemble the nation's newly minted capital. Into that unsteady atmosphere, which would soon enough erupt into another conflict with Britain in 1812, Dolley Madison arrived, alongside her husband, James. Within a few years, she had mastered both the social and political intricacies of the city, and by her death in 1849 was the most celebrated person in Washington. And yet, to most Americans, she's best known for saving a portrait from the burning White House, or as the namesake for a line of ice cream.

Why did her contemporaries give so much adulation to a lady so little known today? In _A Perfect Union_, Catherine Allgor reveals that while Dolley's gender prevented her from openly playing politics, those very constraints of womanhood allowed her to construct an American democratic ruling style, and to achieve her husband's political goals. And the way that she did so—by emphasizing cooperation over coercion, building bridges instead of bunkers—has left us with not only an important story about our past but a model for a modern form of politics.

Introducing a major new American historian, _A Perfect Union_ is both an illuminating portrait of an unsung founder of our democracy, and a vivid account of a little-explored time in our history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lucky: How Joe Biden Barely Won the Presidency *




  








*The inside story of the historic 2020 presidential election and Joe Biden’s harrowing ride to victory, from the #1 New York Times bestselling authors of Shattered, the definitive account of Hillary Clinton’s 2016 campaign.*

Almost no one thought Joe Biden could make it back to the White House—not Donald Trump, not the two dozen Democratic rivals who sought to take down a weak front-runner, not the mega-donors and key endorsers who feared he could not beat Bernie Sanders, not even Barack Obama. The story of Biden’s cathartic victory in the 2020 election is the story of a Democratic Party at odds with itself, torn between the single-minded goal of removing Donald Trump and the push for a bold progressive agenda that threatened to alienate as many voters as it drew.

In _Lucky_, #1 _New York Times _bestselling authors Jonathan Allen and Amie Parnes use their unparalleled access to key players inside the Democratic and Republican campaigns to unfold how Biden’s nail-biting run for the presidency vexed his own party as much as it did Trump. Having premised his path on unlocking the Black vote in South Carolina, Biden nearly imploded before he got there after a relentless string of misfires left him freefalling in polls and nearly broke.

Allen and Parnes brilliantly detail the remarkable string of chance events that saved him, from the botched Iowa caucus tally that concealed his terrible result, to the pandemic lockdown that kept him off the stump, where he was often at his worst. More powerfully, _Lucky_ unfolds the pitched struggle within Biden’s general election campaign to downplay the very issues that many Democrats believed would drive voters to the polls, especially in the wake of Trump’s response to nationwide protests following the murder of George Floyd. Even Biden’s victory did not salve his party’s wounds; instead, it revealed a surprising, complicated portrait of American voters and crushed Democrats’ belief in the inevitability of a blue wave.

A thrilling masterpiece of political reporting, _Lucky_ is essential reading for understanding the most important election in American history and the future that will come of it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*When We Were the Kennedys: A Memoir from Mexico, Maine *




  








*Winner of the Sarton Memoir Award. “[A] marvel of storytelling, layered and rich . . . an account of one family’s grief, love, and resilience” (Maine Sunday Telegram).*

Mexico, Maine, 1963: The Wood family is much like its close, Catholic, immigrant neighbors, all dependent on the fathers’ wages from the Oxford Paper Company. But when Dad suddenly dies on his way to work, Mum and the four deeply connected Wood girls are set adrift. _When We Were the Kennedys_ is the story of how a family, a town, and then a nation mourns and finds the strength to move on.

“Intimate but expansive . . . A tender memoir of a very different time.”—_O, The Oprah Magazine_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Twenties Girl: A Novel *




  








BONUS: This edition contains an excerpt from Sophie Kinsella's _Wedding Night._

Lara Lington has always had an overactive imagination, but suddenly that imagination seems to be in overdrive. Normal professional twenty-something young women don’t get visited by ghosts. Or do they?

When the spirit of Lara’s great-aunt Sadie—a feisty, demanding girl with firm ideas about fashion, love, and the right way to dance—mysteriously appears, she has one request: Lara must find a missing necklace that had been in Sadie’s possession for more than seventy-five years, because Sadie cannot rest without it. 

Lara and Sadie make a hilarious sparring duo, and at first it seems as though they have nothing in common. But as the mission to find Sadie’s necklace leads to intrigue and a new romance for Lara, these very different “twenties” girls learn some surprising truths from and about each other. Written with all the irrepressible charm and humor that have made Sophie Kinsella’s books beloved by millions, *Twenties Girl* is also a deeply moving testament to the transcendent bonds of friendship and family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cat Among the Pigeons: A Hercule Poirot Mystery (Hercule Poirot series Book 32) *




  








*Murder is part of the curriculum at an exclusive school for girls in Agatha Christie’s Cat Among the Pigeons, as the intrepid Poirot sets out to bring a stealthy killer to justice*.

Late one night, two teachers investigate a mysterious flashing light in the sports pavilion while the rest of the school sleeps. There, among the lacrosse sticks, they stumble upon the body of an unpopular games mistress—shot through the heart point-blank.

The school is thrown into chaos when the “cat” strikes again. Unfortunately, schoolgirl Julia Upjohn knows too much. In particular, she knows that without Hercule Poirot’s help, she will be the next victim.…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Felicity Carrol and the Perilous Pursuit: A Felicity Carrol Mystery*




  








*Amidst the heraldry of Queen Victoria’s Golden Jubilee, a string of brutal murders rocks Britain’s upper crust—and threatens the realm itself—in this spellbinding historical mystery series debut*

Felicity Carrol is interested in everything—except being a proper young matron of Victorian society. Brilliant and resourceful, Felicity took refuge in science and education after her mother died and her father abandoned her to servants. Now, all he wants is for her to marry into a family of status and money.

Felicity has other ambitions—but her plans shudder to a halt when her mentor is murdered at the British Museum and his priceless manuscript of King Arthur lore is stolen. Tapping into her photographic memory and the latest in the burgeoning field of forensic detection, Felicity launches an investigation. Handsome Scotland Yard Inspector Jackson Davies is also on the case and finds Felicity as meddlesome as she is intelligent. But when more nobles are murdered and their King Arthur relics stolen, Felicity must journey on her own into the dark underworld of antiquity theft, where she uncovers a motive far more nefarious than simple profit.

As the killer sets his sights on a new victim—a charismatic duke who has captured Felicity’s imagination—the stakes rise to impossible heights. It’s a case that could shake the kingdom in Patricia Marcantonio’s series debut, _Felicity Carrol and the Perilous Pursuit_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Quietly in Their Sleep (Commissario Brunetti Book 6) *




  








*A nun has left her convent after a series of suspicious deaths: “Leon’s novels are always a pleasure.” —The Washington Post*

In Venice, Italy, Commissario Guido Brunetti comes to the aid of a young Catholic sister, who has left her convent after five of her nursing home patients died unexpectedly. In the course of his inquiries, Brunetti encounters an unusual cast of characters, but discovers nothing that seems criminal. The police detective must determine whether the nun is simply creating a smoke screen to justify abandoning her vocation—or if she has stumbled onto something very real and very sinister that places her own life in imminent danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder on the Pier: A completely unputdownable cozy mystery novel (A Flora Steele Mystery Book 2) *




  








*Meet Flora Steele – bookshop owner, bicycle-rider, daydreamer and amateur detective!

Sussex, 1956: When bookshop owner Flora Steele goes for a walk along the pier she isn’t expecting to spot a young woman’s body in the stormy waters below. And she’s shocked to discover the victim is someone she knows…*

Convinced the death was not an accident, Flora persuades attractive local crime writer *Jack Carrington* to help her find out what really happened to poor *Polly Dakers*, a popular young woman with a complicated love life, who’d been at the heart of village life in Abbeymead.

Jack is reluctant to get involved in another murder case at first but even he can’t deny that Polly’s fall seems fishy. An argument at a party, a missed hairdresser’s appointment and a red woollen bobble found on the wooden boards where Polly last stood provide a trail of clues…

As they grow closer to solving the puzzling mystery, the unlikely pair stumble upon several surprising secrets about those closest to Polly. A number of potential suspects begin to emerge. But who really disliked Polly enough to kill her? *Was it Raymond, her jilted first love? Harry, her latest beau? Or Evelyn, Harry’s jealous estranged wife?*

As the investigation brings them closer to the truth, Flora is intent on unmasking the killer – *but will her stealthy sleuthing lead her down a dangerous path?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Case of the Dubious Bridegroom (The Perry Mason Mysteries Book 3)*




  








*A lawyer is sucked into a couple’s hostile divorce in this mystery with “a stellar ending” from the original detective series that inspired the HBO show (Kirkus Reviews).*

Edward Garvin is a very successful businessman with a very unhappy ex-wife—who wants his money. So Garvin calls on lawyer Perry Mason to protect his company from her schemes, and ensure the divorce they’d gotten in Mexico is actually finalized.

But when Garvin’s former spouse is struck down by a killer, Mason’s client becomes the chief suspect. Fortunately, the attorney “comes up with dazzling answers” to the mystery . . . (_The New York Times_).

This whodunit is part of Edgar Award–winning author Erle Stanley Gardner’s classic, long-running Perry Mason series, which has sold three hundred million copies and serves as the inspiration for the HBO show starring Matthew Rhys and Tatiana Maslany.

DON’T MISS THE NEW HBO ORIGINAL SERIES _PERRY MASON_, BASED ON CHARACTERS FROM ERLE STANLEY GARDNER’S NOVELS, STARRING EMMY AWARD WINNER MATTHEW RHYS


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE DI JACK KNOX MYSTERIES: Four gripping Scottish detective novels*




  








A MUST FOR FANS OF ANN CLEEVES, J D KIRK, IAN RANKIN, and PETE BRASSETT

*Four books in The DI Jack Knox Mysteries series*

This volume comprises the prequel and the first three books in the bestselling series of Scottish murder mysteries featuring Edinburgh-based Detective Inspector Jack Knox by Robert McNeill.

*THE LABYRINTH *⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
After the body of an attractive young woman is found in woodland on Edinburgh’s iconic Calton Hill, DI Jack Knox quickly establishes that she had worked as a prostitute. For this reason, getting people who knew her to come forward will prove difficult. Knox will have to cut through their lies, establish a motive and collar the killer.

*THE INNOCENT AND THE DEAD *⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
One girl is found dead – strangled in the woods. Another, the daughter of a rich, well-connected businessman, is kidnapped. Unassuming detective, Jack Knox, must solve these two cases. But the Edinburgh crime-solver will have a hard time getting his superiors to accept his unconventional methods. Will he gamble too much?

*MURDER AT FLOOD TIDE *⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
When a young woman’s body is found, the nature of her killing leads detectives to believe the murderer may strike again soon. The race is on to find him, but he has covered his tracks well. And DI Jack Knox’s investigation is impeded by a disgruntled officer from another force. Can the veteran detective solve the case and collar the culprit?

*DEAD OF NIGHT *⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
When a philandering French college lecturer is killed and unceremoniously dumped in a canal, DI Jack Knox soon discovers there is no shortage of spurned lovers and jealous husbands who might have done it. He sets about collaring the culprit, but will his efforts be thwarted by unfair complaints made about the investigation?

Each of the novels in this series can also be enjoyed as a standalone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Tangled Web: The Life and Death of Richard Cain-Chicago Cop and Hitman *




  







_The Tangled Web_ tells the dramatic story of Detective Richard Cain, the man the FBI described as “possibly the most corrupt police official in the history of Chicago.” Cain led double life—at once a chief investigator and a “made” man, both a detective who led raids on gambling rings and a soldier carrying out hits for Mafia bosses. Using years of research, interviews, family anecdotes, and rare documents, Michael Cain creates a comprehensive and compelling biography of his half-brother. This edition features an all-new introduction by the author. In a story that reads like the plot of Martin Scorsese’s _The Departed_, Cain played both ends against the middle to become a household name in Chicago and a notorious figure in both the Mob and the world of Chicago law enforcement. Before his execution by shotgun in Rose’s Sandwich Shop, Cain’s legend would grow to the point of rumored involvement in the assassination of John F. Kennedy and the FBI’s plot to assassinate Fidel Castro. Filled with fascinating and until-now unknown facts, _The Tangled Web_ tells the full story of this one-man crime wave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Strip *




  








*“An amazingly entertaining crime novel” from the New York Times bestselling author of the Butcher’s Boy thrillers (Chicago Sun-Times, Favorite Books of the Year).*

*One of Stephen King’s “Must-Reads for Summer” (Entertainment Weekly)
A New York Times Notable Crime Book*

An aging but formidable strip club owner, Claudiu “Manco” Kapak, has been robbed by a masked gunman as he placed his cash receipts in a bank’s night-deposit box. Enraged, he sends his half-dozen security men out to find a suspect who is spending lots of cash and is new enough to Los Angeles not to know he was robbing a gangster. Their search leads them to Joe Carver, an innocent but hardly defenseless newcomer who evades capture and sets out to make Kapak wish he’d chosen someone else.

Meanwhile, the real culprit, Jefferson Davis Falkins, and his new girlfriend Carrie seem to believe they’ve found a whole new profession: robbing Manco Kapak. Lieutenant Nick Slosser, the police detective in charge of the puzzling and increasingly violent case, has his own troubles, including worries about how he’s going to afford to send the oldest child of each of his two bigamous marriages to college without making their mothers suspicious. As this odd series of difficulties explodes into a triple killing, Carver finds himself in the middle of a brewing gang war over Kapak’s little empire, while Falkins and Carrie journey into territory more strange and violent than either had imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Gotcha! (Sisterhood Book 21) *




  








*Revenge Is Never Outdated*

Sometimes, justice is a long time coming. That's the case with Julie Wyatt, whose story strikes close to home for the original founder of the Sisterhood, Myra Rutledge, and her best friend--and fellow Sister--Annie. Julie is convinced her greedy daughter-in-law Darlene had something to do with the mysterious circumstances surrounding her son Larry's death. She desperately wants to get a confession out of Darlene--and to ensure the safety of Larry's daughter, Olivia. As Myra, Annie, and their cohorts dig deeper into Darlene's shady dealings, events unfurl in a way that no one could have predicted, bringing to light the true meaning of loyalty and courage--and the kind of friendship that can create miracles. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Miko (The Nicholas Linnear Series Book 2) *




  








*A New York Times bestseller by the author of The Ninja: An American martial artist travels to Tokyo and becomes the target of an international conspiracy.*

When his best friend dies under suspicious circumstances, martial arts expert Nicholas Linnear vows revenge. And while he may look American, Linnear’s childhood spent in the dojos of Japan taught him that vengeance must never be hurried.

He takes a job for the billionaire industrialist who ordered the murder, planning to befriend his target during a trip to Tokyo. But even for a modern-day ninja, there is such a thing as too close for comfort. In the bustling city, Linnear finds far more to worry about than the intricacies of Japanese business. He is being pursued by a _miko_: a female assassin, part ninja and part sorceress, whose beauty is matched only by her skill in combat. Drawn into a tangle of corporate intrigue, international espionage, and hedonistic sex, Linnear will have to put revenge on hold if he is to leave Japan alive.

From the #1 _New York Times_–bestselling author who currently writes the Jason Bourne novels, this is a “swiftly paced and fascinating” thriller that offers “an intricately designed puzzle” (_Chicago Sun-Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*White Ninja (The Nicholas Linnear Series Book 3) *




  








*A New York Times bestseller by the author of The Ninja: An American uses his martial arts expertise to track a serial killer preying on the women of Tokyo.*

A sadist haunts the back alleys and sex clubs of Tokyo, picking up women, horrifically mutilating them, and leaving behind a calling card written in blood: _This could be your wife_. He kills fearlessly, certain the police will never catch him.

The only man who might stop this fiend is Nicholas Linnear, a martial arts expert whose childhood education in the dojos of Japan has made him one of the country’s leading practitioners of ninjutsu. But Linnear fears that his illness may have left him _Shiro Ninja_—stripped of his power and discipline. With the killer growing increasingly brazen, Linnear must summon all his strength and training before his own family becomes the next target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shot to Hell (A Perley Gates Western Book 4) *




  








*Johnstone country. Patriots welcome.

The Johnstone hero with the heavenly name—and the hellish task of living up to it—Perley Gates—takes on a gang of cold-blooded killers to save the soul of a small Western town . . .*

They say that home is where the heart is. And no one knows that better than Perley Gates. After helping the lovely Miss Emma Slocum reunite with her sister’s family in Bison Gap, Perley can’t wait to rejoin his own kin at the Triple-G Ranch. No sooner does Perley settle in when he receives an alarming telegram from Bison Gap. Emma’s brother-in-law has been murdered. Her sister wants justice. And Perley is their only hope to get it . . .

Perley can’t refuse a family in need. So he saddles up with his salty cowhand Possum Smith and heads to Bison Gap. He notices that the town’s new sheriff is acting suspicious—and likely in cahoots with the local gang of deadly outlaws. In no time at all there’s a target on Perley’s back—and the vicious gang leader is calling all the shots. Justice may be hard to find in a town this wicked. But vengeance is swift—straight out of the Gates . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Threat Warning (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 3) *




  








*A hostage rescue specialist is on the trail of a homegrown terrorist organization in this thriller by the New York Times bestselling author.*

When a cult-like paramilitary group decides to make its deadly presence known, the first victims are random. Ordinary citizens going about their lives in Washington, D.C., are suddenly fired upon at rush hour by unseen assassins. Caught in the crossfire of one of the attacks, rescue specialist Jonathan Grave spies a gunman getting away—with a mother and her young son as hostages.

To free them, Grave and his Security Solutions team must enter the dark heart of a nationwide conspiracy. But their search goes beyond the frenzied schemes of a madman's deadly ambitions. This time, it reaches all the way to the highest levels of power…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Firepower: An action-packed, hard-hitting political thriller (Vince Bellator Book 1) *




  








*Terrorists have climbed their way to the top.

It’s his job to bring them down.*

Vince Bellator, former Special Services Operative, arrives in Dead Springs, Alabama to honor his late friend’s dying wish.

On his way, Vince has an unsettling run-in with a group of local heavily-armed militiamen. Sensing that the group is more than just a violent mob, Vince decides to infiltrate their ranks. It’s not long before he discovers who they really are: a highly dangerous faction who call themselves _The Brethren_.

As he delves deeper into their ranks, Vince uncovers the group’s sickening plot, an act of national terror that will wreak devastation on America and all it stands for.

With the FBI unconvinced and government officials colluding with Brethren leaders, can Vince stop the terrorist cell before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Rise of Superman: Decoding the Science of Ultimate Human Performance *




  








*Wall Street Journal Bestseller*

In this groundbreaking book,_ New York Times_–bestselling author Steven Kotler decodes the mystery of ultimate human performance. Drawing on over a decade of research and first-hand reporting with dozens of top action and adventure sports athletes like big wave legend Laird Hamilton, big mountain snowboarder Jeremy Jones, and skateboarding pioneer Danny Way, Kotler explores the frontier science of “flow,” an optimal state of consciousness in which we perform and feel our best.

Building a bridge between the extreme and the mainstream,_ The Rise of Superman_ explains how these athletes are using flow to do the impossible and how we can use this information to radically accelerate performance in our own lives.

At its core, this is a book about profound possibility; about what is actually possible for our species; about where—if anywhere—our limits lie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Edward III: The Perfect King *




  








*A look at the brutal, brilliant fourteenth-century ruler, by the bestselling author of The Time Traveler’s Guide to Medieval England.*

Holding power for over fifty years starting in 1327, Edward III was one of England’s most influential kings—and one who shaped the course of English history. Revered as one of the country’s most illustrious leaders for centuries, he was also a usurper and a warmonger who ordered his uncle beheaded. A brutal man, to be sure, but a brilliant one.

Noted historian Ian Mortimer offers the first comprehensive look at the life of Edward III. The Perfect King was often the instigator of his own drama, but he also overthrew tyrannous guardians as a teenager and ushered in a period of chivalric ideals. Mortimer traces how Edward’s reforms made feudal England a thriving, sophisticated country and one of Europe’s major military powers. Ideal for anyone fascinated by medieval history, this lively book provides new insight into Edward III’s lasting influence on the justice system, artistic traditions, language, and architecture of the country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*1940: FDR, Willkie, Lindbergh, Hitler—the Election amid the Storm *




  








*A history of the 1940 U.S. presidential election, when bitterly divided Americans debated the fate of the nation and the world.*

In 1940, against the explosive backdrop of the Nazi onslaught in Europe, two farsighted candidates for the U.S. presidency—Democrat Franklin D. Roosevelt, running for an unprecedented third term, and talented Republican businessman Wendell Willkie—found themselves on the defensive against American isolationists and their charismatic spokesman Charles Lindbergh, who called for surrender to Hitler's demands. In this dramatic account of that turbulent and consequential election, historian Susan Dunn brings to life the debates, the high-powered players, and the dawning awareness of the Nazi threat as the presidential candidates engaged in their own battle for supremacy. 

_1940 _not only explores the contest between FDR and Willkie but also examines the key preparations for war that went forward, even in the midst of that divisive election season. The book tells an inspiring story of the triumph of American democracy in a world reeling from fascist barbarism, and it offers a compelling alternative scenario to today’s hyperpartisan political arena, where common ground seems unattainable.

*“Anyone today who believes that U.S. involvement and the ultimate Allied triumph in World War II was inevitable must read this important history."—Michael Beschloss, New York Times bestselling author of Presidential Courage*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*War in the Balkans: The Battle for Greece and Crete, 1940–1941 (Images of War) *




  








*This WWII pictorial history presents a vivid look at the Balkan campaign from Italy’s invasion of Greece to the Nazi airborne assault on Crete.*

Through rare wartime photographs, _War in the Balkans_ traces the course of the entire Balkan campaign. Beginning with Mussolini’s first act of aggression, the narrative continues through Albania, the invasions of Yugoslavia and Bulgaria by German forces, and on to the battle for Greece and the final airborne assault on Crete.

Historian Jeffrey Plowman gives equal weight to every stage of the campaign and covers all the forces involved: the Italians, Germans, Greeks, and British Commonwealth troops. By shifting the focus to the mainland—rather than the culminating Battle of Crete—Plowman views the campaign as a whole, offering a balanced portrayal of a conflict that is often overlooked in histories of the Second World War.

Most of the photographs included here have never been published before, and many come from private sources. They are a unique visual record of the military vehicles, tanks, aircraft, artillery and other equipment used by the opposing armies. They also show the conditions the soldiers faced, and the landscape of the Balkans over which they fought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Panzer III at War, 1939–1945: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  








*A highly illustrated account of the foremost German fighting machines of the Second War World—from the author of the bestselling Panzer IV at War.*

With comprehensive captions and text this superb book is the latest in the bestselling Images of War Series and the second instalment of the author’s pictorial history of the German Panzers in the Second World War. The Panzer III saw almost continuous action from the annexation of Czechoslovakia, the invasion of Poland and then France and the Low Countries, in North Africa, Italy, the Eastern Front and, finally, the retreat back into Germany.

Between 1936 and 1945, many thousands of Panzer IIIs were built. It quickly demonstrated its superiority on the battlefield and, for most of the war, remained a match for its opponents’ heavy tanks.

The superb collection of images shows how these formidable tanks were adapted and up-gunned to face the ever-increasing enemy threat. The expert commentary describes how the Germans carefully utilized all available reserves and resources into building numerous production variants and how they coped on the battlefield. This is a splendid description of the one of the Nazis’ foremost fighting machines and a worthy successor volume to the acclaimed _Panzer IV at War_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Objective Falaise: 8 August 1944–16 August 1944 *




  







On the night of 8 August 1944, the First Canadian Army launched Operation Totalize, directing their advance towards Falaise, with the intention of breaking through the German defences south of Caen. In spite of large numbers, they were halted by the 12.SS- Panzer-Division "Hitierjugend", who managed to block the 600 armored vehicles. During one of the German counter-attacks, several Tiger tanks were destroyed, including that of panzer ace, Michael Wittmann, who was killed in the process.The offensive was relaunched a few days later under the name Operation Tractable, the intention this time being to capture the strategically important town of Falaise and close the 'Falaise Pocket', also known as the 'Corridor of Death'.This book provides the reader with a day-by-day account of this forgotten battle, while also acting as a field guide, including maps and both comtemporary and modern photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Franklin and Winston: An Intimate Portrait of an Epic Friendship *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

The most complete portrait ever drawn of the complex emotional connection between two of history’s towering leaders

Franklin Roosevelt and Winston Churchill were the greatest leaders of “the Greatest Generation.” In Franklin and Winston, Jon Meacham explores the fascinating relationship between the two men who piloted the free world to victory in World War II. It was a crucial friendship, and a unique one—a president and a prime minister spending enormous amounts of time together (113 days during the war) and exchanging nearly two thousand messages. Amid cocktails, cigarettes, and cigars, they met, often secretly, in places as far-flung as Washington, Hyde Park, Casablanca, and Teheran, talking to each other of war, politics, the burden of command, their health, their wives, and their children.

Born in the nineteenth century and molders of the twentieth and twenty-first, Roosevelt and Churchill had much in common. Sons of the elite, students of history, politicians of the first rank, they savored power. In their own time both men were underestimated, dismissed as arrogant, and faced skeptics and haters in their own nations—yet both magnificently rose to the central challenges of the twentieth century. Theirs was a kind of love story, with an emotional Churchill courting an elusive Roosevelt. The British prime minister, who rallied his nation in its darkest hour, standing alone against Adolf Hitler, was always somewhat insecure about his place in FDR’s affections—which was the way Roosevelt wanted it. A man of secrets, FDR liked to keep people off balance, including his wife, Eleanor, his White House aides—and Winston Churchill.

Confronting tyranny and terror, Roosevelt and Churchill built a victorious alliance amid cataclysmic events and occasionally conflicting interests. Franklin and Winston is also the story of their marriages and their families, two clans caught up in the most sweeping global conflict in history.

Meacham’s new sources—including unpublished letters of FDR’ s great secret love, Lucy Mercer Rutherfurd, the papers of Pamela Churchill Harriman, and interviews with the few surviving people who were in FDR and Churchill’s joint company—shed fresh light on the characters of both men as he engagingly chronicles the hours in which they decided the course of the struggle.

Hitler brought them together; later in the war, they drifted apart, but even in the autumn of their alliance, the pull of affection was always there. Charting the personal drama behind the discussions of strategy and statecraft, Meacham has written the definitive account of the most remarkable friendship of the modern age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Luftwaffe Battle of Britain Fighter Pilot's Kitbag: Uniforms & Equipment from the Summer of 1940 and the Human Stories Behind Them*



  









Reichsmarschall Gring told Hitler that it would take less than a month for his much-vaunted Luftwaffe to conquer the RAF and pave the way for the German invasion of Great Britain. His prediction was to prove disastrously wrong, but for four long months his pilots and aircrew fought for their lives in the skies above the UK.

From their bases in continental Europe, the Luftwaffe’s fighter pilots escorted the great bomber fleets that sought to destroy the RAF’s airfields and installations, and tackled the Spitfires and Hurricanes deployed to defend Britain’s towns and cities. Whilst much has been written on the titanic struggle for supremacy fought throughout the summer of 1940 and of the men and machines of both sides, little attention has been paid to what the pilots wore and carried with them in the air.

All the objects that a Luftwaffe fighter pilot was issued with during the Battle of Britain are explored in this book in high-definition color photographs, showing everything from the differing uniforms, to headgear, personal weapons, gloves, goggles, parachute packs and the essential life jacket. Each item is fully described and its purpose and use explained.

Fly with the Messerschmitt Bf 109s and Bf 110s across the Channel and see what the Luftwaffe aircrew wore as they took on Fighter Command in what was justly called the Battle of Britain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The 2nd SS Panzer Division Das Reich (Casemate Illustrated) *




  








*“Certainly my first recourse from now on when looking at the SS panzer divisions. Give yourself a treat and buy a copy ASAP if tanks are your thing” (Army Rumour Service).*

The Das Reich Division was the most infamous unit of the Waffen-SS. Originally a paramilitary formation raised to protect the members of the Nazi Party, it was founded in 1934 as the SS-Verfügungstruppe. During the invasion of Poland, the unit fought as a mobile infantry regiment. After the Battle of France, the SS-VT was officially renamed the Waffen-SS, and in 1941, the Verfügungs-Division was renamed Reich, later Das Reich.

By the time Das Reich took part in the battle of Moscow, it had lost sixty percent of its combat strength. It was pulled off the front in mid-1942 and sent to refit as a panzer-grenadier division. Returning to the Eastern Front, Das Reich took part in the fighting around Kharkov and Kursk. Late in the year, it was designated a panzer division.

In 1944, the unit was stationed in southern France when the Allies landed in Normandy. The following days saw the division commit atrocities, hanging one hundred local men in the town of Tulles in reprisal for German losses, and massacring 642 French civilians in Oradour-sur-Glane, allegedly in retaliation for partisan activity in the area. Later in the Normandy fighting, Das Reich was encircled in the Roncey pocket by US 2nd Armored Division, losing most of their armored equipment. Das Reich surrendered in May 1945.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Courage on the Mountain *




  








Projecting skyward ominously 3200 feet above the surrounding flat jungle terrain towered a solitary goliath of a mountain shrouded with an ancient mystical legend and now an enemy stronghold. Nui Ba Dien or the “Black Virgin Mountain” served as a major staging area for the last finger of the infamous Ho Chi Minh trail as it crossed the Cambodian border just a few miles to the West. Honeycombed with hundreds of caves and fortified with elite NVA and Viet Cong soldiers, she stood as a “Thorn in the Side” of American military control of the region. The 25th Infantry Division held a communication site on her highest peak and also the land encircling her base but her slopes were voraciously defended by large numbers of elite enemy soldiers. Anytime any American unit undertook to engage her slopes, a hellacious battle was guaranteed with the “Angel of Death” always hovering near!

These memoirs illuminate more than just the courage of battle but also the courage and inner strength that the soldiers of Vietnam had to shoulder upon their return home. Courage and dignity qualify all Vietnam Veterans such that the country that at one time turned their back on them now holds them in high esteem. This is my story, start to finish and it was written to enlighten the reader to a greater understanding of the American men and women and their struggles for survival in America’s most unpopular war!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/19/22.

Currently $2.

*A Rift in the Earth: Art, Memory, and the Fight for a Vietnam War Memorial *



  








*A Distinguished and Bestselling Historian and Army Veteran Revisits the Culture War that Raged around the Selection of Maya Lin's Design for the Vietnam Memorial*

_A Rift in the Earth_ tells the remarkable story of the ferocious “art war” that raged between 1979 and 1984 over what kind of memorial should be built to honor the men and women who died in the Vietnam War. The story intertwines art, politics, historical memory, patriotism, racism, and a fascinating set of characters, from those who fought in the conflict and those who resisted it to politicians at the highest level. At its center are two enduring figures: Maya Lin, a young, Asian-American architecture student at Yale whose abstract design won the international competition but triggered a fierce backlash among powerful figures; and Frederick Hart, an innovative sculptor of humble origins on the cusp of stardom.

James Reston, Jr., a veteran who lost a close friend in the war and has written incisively about the conflict's bitter aftermath, explores how the debate reignited passions around Vietnam long after the war’s end and raised questions about how best to honor those who fought and sacrificed in an ill-advised war. Richly illustrated with photographs from the era and design entries from the memorial competition, A Rift in the Earth is timed to appear alongside Ken Burns's eagerly anticipated PBS documentary, _The Vietnam War_. “The memorial appears as a rift in the earth, a long polished black stone wall, emerging from and receding into the earth."—Maya Lin

"I see the wall as a kind of ocean, a sea of sacrifice. . . . I place these figures upon the shore of that sea." —Frederick Hart


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/20/22.

Currently $2.

*The Stars My Destination *




  








#5 in the Millennium SF Masterworks series,
a library of the finest science fiction ever written.

“Science fiction has only produced a few works of actual genius,
and this is one of them”—Joe Haldeman

“Bester at the peak of his powers is, quite simply, unbeatable”
—James Lovegrove

Marooned in outer space after an attack on his ship, Nomad, Gulliver Foyle lives to obsessively pursue the crew of a rescue vessel that had intended to leave him to die.

When it comes to pop culture, Alfred Bester (1913-1987) is something of an unsung hero. He wrote radio scripts, screenplays, and comic books (in which capacity he created the original Green Lantern Oath). But Bester is best known for his science-fiction novels, and The Stars My Destination may be his finest creation. With its sly potshotting at corporate skullduggery, The Stars My Destination seems utterly contemporary, and has maintained its status as an underground classic for fifty years. (Bester fans should also note that iPicturebooks has reprinted The Demolished Man, which won the very first Hugo Award in 1953.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Aurora Rising (The Aurora Cycle Book 1) *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING SERIES • From the internationally bestselling authors of the Illuminae Files comes a new science fiction epic . . .*

The year is 2380, and the graduating cadets of Aurora Academy are being assigned their first missions. Star pupil Tyler Jones is ready to recruit the squad of his dreams, but his own boneheaded heroism sees him stuck with the dregs nobody else in the academy would touch . . .

A cocky diplomat with a black belt in sarcasm
A sociopath scientist with a fondness for shooting her bunkmates
A smart-ass tech whiz with the galaxy's biggest chip on his shoulder
An alien warrior with anger-management issues
A tomboy pilot who's _totally_ not into him, in case you were wondering

And Ty's squad isn't even his biggest problem--that'd be Aurora Jie-Lin O'Malley, the girl he's just rescued from interdimensional space. Trapped in cryo-sleep for two centuries, Auri is a girl out of time and out of her depth. But she could be the catalyst that starts a war millions of years in the making, and Tyler's squad of losers, discipline cases, and misfits might just be the last hope for the entire galaxy.

NOBODY PANIC.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Party Crasher: A Novel *




  








*NATIONAL BESTSELLER • From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Love Your Life comes a humorous and heartwarming novel about family, set against the backdrop of the most fabulous party you’ve ever snuck into.*

*“Sophie Kinsella keeps her finger on the cultural pulse, while leaving me giddy with laughter.”—Jojo Moyes, author of The Giver of Stars and The Last Letter from Your Lover*

It’s been almost two years since Effie’s beloved parents got divorced, destroying the image of the happy, loving childhood she thought she had. Since then, she’s become estranged from her father and embarked on a feud with his hot (and much younger) girlfriend, Krista. And now, more earth-shattering news: They’ve sold Greenoaks, the rambling Victorian country house Effie has always called home.

When Krista decides to throw a grand “house-cooling” party, Effie is originally left off the guest list—and then receives a last-minute “anti-invitation” (maybe it’s because she called Krista a gold-digger, but Krista _totally_ deserved it, and it was mostly a joke anyway). Effie declines, but then remembers a beloved childhood treasure is still hidden in the house. Her only chance to retrieve it is to break into Greenoaks while everyone is busy celebrating. As Effie sneaks around the house, hiding under tables and peeping through trapdoors, she realizes the secrets Greenoaks holds aren’t just in the dusty passageways and hidden attics she grew up exploring. Watching how her sister, brother, and dad behave when they think no one is looking, Effie overhears conversations, makes discoveries, and begins to see her family in a new light. Then she runs into Joe—the love of her life, who long ago broke her heart, and who’s still as handsome and funny as ever—and even more truths emerge.

But will Effie act on these revelations? Will she stay hidden or step out into the party and take her place with her family? And truthfully, what did she really come back to Greenoaks for? Over the course of one blowout party, Effie realizes that she must be honest with herself and confront her past before she’ll ever be able to face her future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Summer Girls (Lowcountry Summer Book 1) *




  








*From New York Times bestselling author Mary Alice Monroe, the heartwarming first installment in the Lowcountry Summer trilogy, a poignant series following three half-sisters and their grandmother.*

Three granddaughters. Three months. One summer house.

In this enchanting trilogy set on Sullivan’s Island, South Carolina, _New York Times_ bestselling author Mary Alice Monroe captures the complex relationships between Dora, Carson, and Harper, three half-sisters scattered across the country—and a grandmother determined to help them rediscover their family bonds.

For years, Carson Muir has drifted, never really settling, certain only that a life without the ocean is a life half lived. Adrift and penniless in California, Carson is the first to return to Sea Breeze, wondering where things went wrong…until the sea she loves brings her a minor miracle. Her astonishing bond with a dolphin helps Carson renew her relationships with her sisters and face the haunting memories of her ill-fated father. As the rhythms of the island open her heart, Carson begins to imagine the next steps toward her future.

In this heartwarming novel, three sisters discover the true treasures Sea Breeze offers as surprising truths are revealed, mistakes forgiven, and precious connections made that will endure long beyond one summer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Storyteller of Casablanca *




  








*In this evocative tale from the bestselling author of The Dressmaker’s Gift, a strange new city offers a young girl hope. Can it also offer a lost soul a second chance?*

Morocco, 1941. With France having fallen to Nazi occupation, twelve-year-old Josie has fled with her family to Casablanca, where they await safe passage to America. Life here is as intense as the sun, every sight, smell and sound overwhelming to the senses in a city filled with extraordinary characters. It’s a world away from the trouble back home—and Josie loves it.

Seventy years later, another new arrival in the intoxicating port city, Zoe, is struggling—with her marriage, her baby daughter and her new life as an expat in an unfamiliar place. But when she discovers a small wooden box and a diary from the 1940s beneath the floorboards of her daughter’s bedroom, Zoe enters the inner world of young Josie, who once looked out on the same view of the Atlantic Ocean, but who knew a very different Casablanca.

It’s not long before Zoe begins to see her adopted city through Josie’s eyes. But can a new perspective help her turn tragedy into hope, and find the comfort she needs to heal her broken heart?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hannah Coulter: A Novel *




  







_Hannah Coulter_ is Wendell Berry’s seventh novel and his first to employ the voice of a woman character in its telling. Hannah, the now–elderly narrator, recounts the love she has for the land and for her community. She remembers each of her two husbands, and all places and community connections threatened by twentieth–century technologies. At risk is the whole culture of family farming, hope redeemed when her wayward and once lost grandson, Virgil, returns to his rural home place to work the farm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Raisin in the Sun *




  








*"Never before, the entire history of the American theater, has so much of the truth of black people's lives been seen on the stage," observed James Baldwin shortly before A Raisin in the Sun opened on Broadway in 1959.*

Indeed Lorraine Hansberry's award-winning drama about the hopes and aspirations of a struggling, working-class family living on the South Side of Chicago connected profoundly with the psyche of black America—and changed American theater forever. The play's title comes from a line in Langston Hughes's poem "Harlem," which warns that a dream deferred might "dry up/like a raisin in the sun."

"The events of every passing year add resonance to _A Raisin in the Sun_," said _The New York Times_. "It is as if history is conspiring to make the play a classic." This Modern Library edition presents the fully restored, uncut version of Hansberry's landmark work with an introduction by Robert Nemiroff.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Secret Slave: Kidnapped and abused for 13 years. This is my story of survival.*




  








*The Sunday Times top ten bestseller...


You're not going home. You're not going anywhere. You're mine now.*

Growing up in a deeply troubled family, 15-year-old Anna felt lost and alone in the world. So when a friendly taxi driver befriended her, Anna welcomed the attention, and agreed to go home with him to meet his family. She wouldn't escape for over a decade.

Held captive by a sadistic paedophile, Anna was subjected to despicable levels of sexual abuse and torture. The unrelenting violence and degradation resulted in numerous miscarriages, and the birth of four babies... each one stolen away from Anna at birth.

Her salvation arrived thirteen years too late, but despite her shattered mind and body, Anna finally managed to flee. This is her harrowing, yet uplifting, true story of survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lady Bird Johnson: Hiding in Plain Sight *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A magisterial portrait of Lady Bird Johnson, and a major reevaluation of the profound yet underappreciated impact the First Lady's political instincts had on LBJ’s presidency.

WINNER OF THE TEXAS BOOK AWARD • LONGLISTED FOR THE PEN/JACQUELINE BOGRAD WELD AWARD • “[An] extensive, engaging new biography . . . in the Caro mold . . . To those who do not know [Lady Bird’s] story, Sweig’s book will come as a revelation.”—The New York Times*

*“This riveting portrait gives us an important revision of a long-neglected First Lady.”—Blanche Wiesen Cook, author of Eleanor Roosevelt, Vols. 1–3*

In the spring of 1964, President Lyndon B. Johnson had a decision to make. Just months after moving into the White House under the worst of circumstances—following the assassination of President John F. Kennedy—he had to decide whether to run to win the presidency in his own right. He turned to his most reliable, trusted political strategist: his wife, Lady Bird Johnson. The strategy memo she produced for him, emblematic of her own political acumen and largely overlooked by biographers, is just one revealing example of how their marriage was truly a decades-long political partnership.

Perhaps the most underestimated First Lady of the twentieth century, Lady Bird Johnson was also one of the most accomplished and often her husband's secret weapon. Managing the White House in years of national upheaval, through the civil rights movement and the escalation of the Vietnam War, Lady Bird projected a sense of calm and, following the glamorous and modern Jackie Kennedy, an old-fashioned image of a First Lady. In truth, she was anything but. As the first First Lady to run the East Wing like a professional office, she took on her own policy initiatives, including the most ambitious national environmental effort since Teddy Roosevelt. Occupying the White House during the beginning of the women's liberation movement, she hosted professional women from all walks of life in the White House, including urban planning and environmental pioneers like Jane Jacobs and Barbara Ward, encouraging women everywhere to pursue their own careers, even if her own style of leadership and official role was to lead by supporting others.

Where no presidential biographer has understood the full impact of Lady Bird Johnson’s work in the White House, Julia Sweig is the first to draw substantially on Lady Bird’s own voice in her White House diaries to place Claudia Alta "Lady Bird” Johnson center stage and to reveal a woman ahead of her time—and an accomplished politician in her own right.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Sankofa: A Novel *




  








*A REESE'S BOOK CLUB PICK | AN AMAZON BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR

“A beautiful exploration of the often complex parameters of freedom, prejudice, and individual sense of self. Chibundu Onuzo has written a captivating story about a mixed-race British woman who goes in search of the West African father she never knew . . . [A] beautiful book about a woman brave enough to discover her true identity.” —Reese Witherspoon

“Onuzo’s sneakily breezy, highly entertaining novel leaves the reader rethinking familiar narratives of colonization, inheritance and liberation.” —The New York Times Book Review

Named a Best Book of the Month by Entertainment Weekly, Harper's Bazaar, and Time • Named a Most Anticipated Book of the Month by Goodreads, PopSugar, PureWow, LitHub, Minneapolis Star-Tribune, and Buzzfeed

A woman wondering who she really is goes in search of a father she never knew—only to find something far more complicated than she ever expected—in this “stirring narrative about family, our capacity to change and the need to belong” (Time).*

Anna is at a stage of her life when she's beginning to wonder who she really is. In her 40s, she has separated from her husband, her daughter is all grown up, and her mother—the only parent who raised her—is dead.

Searching through her mother's belongings one day, Anna finds clues about the African father she never knew. His student diaries chronicle his involvement in radical politics in 1970s London. Anna discovers that he eventually became the president—some would say dictator—of a small nation in West Africa. And he is still alive...

When Anna decides to track her father down, a journey begins that is disarmingly moving, funny, and fascinating. Like the metaphorical bird that gives the novel its name, _Sankofa_ expresses the importance of reaching back to knowledge gained in the past and bringing it into the present to address universal questions of race and belonging, the overseas experience for the African diaspora, and the search for a family's hidden roots.

Examining freedom, prejudice, and personal and public inheritance, _Sankofa_ is a story for anyone who has ever gone looking for a clear identity or home, and found something more complex in its place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Breakfast at Tiffany's (Vintage International) *




  








*Holly Golightly knows that nothing bad can ever happen to you at Tiffany's. In this seductive, wistful masterpiece, Capote created a woman whose name has entered the American idiom and whose style is a part of the literary landscape—her poignancy, wit, and naïveté continue to charm.*

This volume also includes three of Capote's best-known stories, “House of Flowers,” “A Diamond Guitar,” and “A Christmas Memory,” which the _Saturday Review_ called “one of the most moving stories in our language.” It is a tale of two innocents—a small boy and the old woman who is his best friend—whose sweetness contains a hard, sharp kernel of truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Squeeze Me: A novel *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BEST SELLER • A hilarious novel of social and political intrigue, set against the glittering backdrop of Florida’s gold coast, from the author of Skinny Dip and Razor Girl

“If you could use some wild escapism right now, Hiaasen is your guy.” —The New York Times*

WITH A NEW EPILOGUE

At the height of Palm Beach’s charity ball season, Kiki Pew Fitzsimmons, a prominent member of geriatric high society, suddenly vanishes during a swank gala. Kiki Pew was a founding member of the Potussies, a group of women dedicated to supporting the President, who spends half the year at the “Winter White House” just down the road. Meanwhile, Angie Armstrong, wildlife wrangler extraordinaire, is called to the island to deal with a monster-sized Burmese python that has taken residency in a tree. But the President is focused on the disappearance of Kiki Pew. Never one to miss an opportunity to play to his base, he immediately declares her a victim of rampaging immigrant hordes. This, it turns out, is far from the truth, which now lies in the middle of the road, where a bizarre discovery brings the First Lady’s motorcade to a grinding halt. Irreverent, ingenious, and uproariously entertaining, _Squeeze Me_ perfectly captures the absurdity of our times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*LITTLE DID SHE KNOW: An intriguing, addictive mystery novel (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 10) *


Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  








*⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ The BEST mystery yet from Willow Rose! You'll never guess the end.*
It was supposed to be the happiest day of her life when her kidnapped daughter returned, but it wasn’t.

Fourteen years ago, Clarissa Smalls was born, and a few hours later, she was taken from the hospital. Kidnapped. Her mother searched desperately for her for years, but she never found her.

*Until now.*

When Clarissa Smalls is suddenly found in the swamps of central Florida, badly bruised and confused, it causes much joy and celebration in her family, especially with her mother, who has waited fourteen years to see her baby girl again. Little did she know that this day would end up being the worst in her life. Because Clarissa doesn’t want to know about her mother, she refuses to talk to anyone and won’t tell the police what happened to her.

When another baby girl is kidnapped from the same hospital, in the same manner, the police believe it’s the same kidnapper that took Clarissa. Suddenly, time is of the essence to make her answer the many questions that are piling up.

*Where was she for fourteen years?

Who took her?

Why won’t she tell them who her kidnapper is?*

The FBI brings in former profiler *Eva Rae Thomas* to help them in this peculiar case. Eva Rae Thomas knows the girl’s mother very well and is willing to go to great lengths to help her out, even though the two of them share an unpleasant history. In addition, Eva Rae's sister recently came back into her life after being kidnapped thirty-five years ago, so the FBI hopes that she can contribute with a deeper understanding of the situation and maybe get through to Clarissa.

Little could she have known that soon she would wish that she never got involved in this, as the case becomes very personal for her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Assailants, Asphalt & Alibis (A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series Book 8 ) *




  








*SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE*

USA Today Bestselling author Tonya Kappes brings you southern and quirky characters in her mystery series. Her stories are charged with humor, friendship, family and life in small southern towns.
Welcome to Normal, Kentucky~ where nothing is normal.

The legend of John Swift Silver Mine has been a tale tell around the Daniel Boone National Park for over 400 years. This year the treasure hunters have descended upon Normal and staying in Happy Trails Campground before they head out on their yearly expedition to find the treasure.

Once again, Mae and the Laundry Club ladies, along with Mary Elizabeth, find themselves doing things they never thought they'd never do. Go on a treasure hunt!

They pile into Mae's RV and join the treasure hunters so they too can try their luck at striking it rich. Telling stories around a campfire about the curse of the John Swift Silver Mine is a fun story....until one of the treasure hunters is found dead...was it the curse or was it murder?

Mae discovers an unheeded warning that will bring the tall tale to life if she can't end the story for good before the killer strikes again with or without finding the John Swift Silver mine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Jackets, Jack-O-Lantern, & Justice (A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series Book 22) *




  








Let me be the first person to welcome you to Normal, Kentucky located in the heart of the Daniel Boone National Forest. I'm Mae West the owner of Happy Trails Campground.

Fall at the campground is my favorite time of the year. The bursts of orange, yellow, green, and red pop on the falling leaves, creating a colorful path along the trails for all of my guests at my campground is a real life picture that could never be captured by a camera.

Days are warm and at night you need a light sweater to enjoy the campfire or snuggle up in a cozy blanket.
The campground is full and the campers are excited to participate in Normal's annual Pumpkin Carving Contest.
It's a little spooky seeing the hundreds jack-o-lantern faces all light up with toothless or toothy smiles.
It's the dead body or two among them that chills me to the bone. Especially when one of those bodies is found in a cave and someone I love is a suspect.

And when Hanks asked me for input on the case, I knew it was important. The Laundry Club Ladies and I are once again putting our sleuthing skills to good use in hopes the tricks aren't on us!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Cheerleaders *




  








*"A little bit Riverdale and a little bit Veronica Mars."--RILEY SAGER, bestselling author of Final Girls

A Goodreads Best Young Adult Book of the Year Nominee

From the author of The Darkest Corners and Little Monsters comes an all-new edge-of-your-seat thriller set in upstate New York about an eerie sequence of seemingly unrelated events that leaves five cheerleaders dead.*

There are no more cheerleaders in the town of Sunnybrook.

First there was the car accident--two girls dead after hitting a tree on a rainy night. Not long after, the murders happened. Those two girls were killed by the man next door. The police shot him, so no one will ever know his reasons. Monica's sister was the last cheerleader to die. After her suicide, Sunnybrook High disbanded the cheer squad. No one wanted to be reminded of the girls they'd lost.

That was five years ago. Now the faculty and students at Sunnybrook High want to remember the lost cheerleaders. But for Monica, it's not that easy. She just wants to forget.

Only, Monica's world is starting to unravel. There are the letters in her stepdad's desk, an unearthed, years-old cell phone, a strange new friend at school. . . . Whatever happened five years ago isn't over. Some people in town know more than they're saying. And somehow, Monica is at the center of it all.

There are no more cheerleaders in Sunnybrook, but that doesn't mean anyone else is safe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Incredible Winston Browne *




  








*Beloved writer Sean Dietrich—also known as Sean of the South—will warm your heart with this rich and nostalgic tale of a small-town sheriff, a mysterious little girl, and a good-hearted community pulling together to help her.*

Folks in Moab live for ice cream socials, baseball, and the local paper’s weekly gossip column. Sheriff Winston Browne has watched over Moab with a generous eye for a decade, and by now he’s used to handling the daily dramas that keep life interesting for Moab’s quirky residents.

But just after Winston receives some terrible, life-altering news, a seemingly mute runaway with no clear origin arrives in Moab. The residents do what they believe is right and take her in—until two suspicious strangers arrive and begin looking for her. Suddenly Winston has a child in desperate need of protection—as well as a secret of his own to keep.

With the help of Moab’s goodhearted townsfolk, the humble and well-meaning Winston Browne still has some heroic things to do. He finds romance, family, and love in unexpected places. He stumbles upon adventure, searches his soul, and grapples with the past. In doing so, he just might discover what a life well-lived truly looks like.

Sometimes ordinary people do the most extraordinary things of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Girl of His Dreams (Commissario Brunetti Book 17) *




  








*Two detectives go undercover in Venice, Italy, in the New York Times–bestselling series by “the undisputed crime fiction queen” (The Baltimore Sun).*

A priest recently returned from years of missionary work has made a personal request of Commissario Guido Brunetti—but the police detective suspects the man’s motives. A new, American-style Protestant sect has begun to meet in Venice, and it’s possible the priest is merely apprehensive of the competition. But the preacher could also be fleecing his growing flock, so Brunetti and Inspector Vianello, along with their wives, decide to go undercover. In the midst of the investigation, though, the body of a Gypsy child washes up in a canal—and Brunetti finds himself haunted by both the crime and the girl . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Bullet for Cinderella: A Novel *




  








*A Bullet for Cinderella, one of many classic novels from crime writer John D. MacDonald, the beloved author of Cape Fear and the Travis McGee series, is now available as an eBook.*

After Tal Howard returns home from a Korean prisoner-of-war camp, he can’t help feeling that something’s missing. Desperate for a thrill as much as a big payday, Tal heads for the sleepy village in upstate New York where, a dying pal once assured him, buried treasure awaits . . . if Tal can find the girl who can lead him to it. But there’s another stranger in town, a man Tal recognizes instantly: Earl Fitzmartin, a cold, mysterious loner who terrorized him and the other POWs. Somehow Earl got here first. And now this psychopath is watching Tal’s every move—and waiting to strike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Exile, Texas *




  








*New York Times–Bestselling Author: A woman long suspected of murder returns to her hometown as a PI—and soon finds her own life at risk . . .*

Most folks in Exile, Texas, think Megan Leary got away with murder. Megan was acquitted of her mother’s vicious killing after someone else confessed—but suspicion still shadows her fifteen years later. Now a private investigator, she’s come back to help a friend look for her missing teenage daughter—and it’s not just gossip that’s being stirred up.

Sheriff’s Deputy Dan Fox wasn’t sure what to think of Megan or her mysterious past when he pulled her over for speeding. But suddenly, people are dying—and Dan may have to decide whether he can put his trust in Megan to ensure both of them survive . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Autopsy: A Scarpetta Novel (Kay Scarpetta Book 25) *




  








*New York Times Bestseller

In this relaunch of the electrifying, landmark #1 bestselling thriller series, chief medical examiner Dr. Kay Scarpetta hunts those responsible for two wildly divergent and chilling murders. *

Forensic pathologist Dr. Kay Scarpetta has come almost full circle, returning to Virginia, the state where she launched her storied career, as the chief medical examiner. Finding herself the new girl in town once again after being away for many years, she’s inherited both an overbearing secretary and a legacy of neglect and potential corruption.

She and her husband, Benton Wesley, now a forensic psychologist with the U.S. Secret Service, have relocated to Old Town Alexandria, where she’s headquartered five miles from the Pentagon in a post-pandemic world that’s been torn apart by civil and political unrest. After just weeks on the job, she’s called to a scene by railroad tracks—a woman’s body has been shockingly displayed, her throat cut down to the spine—and as Scarpetta begins to follow the trail, it leads unnervingly close to her own historic neighborhood.

At the same time, a catastrophe occurs in a top secret laboratory in outer space, endangering at least two scientists aboard. Appointed to the highly classified Doomsday Commission that specializes in sensitive national security cases, Scarpetta is summoned to the White House and tasked with finding out exactly what happened. But even as she remotely works the first potential crime scene in space, an apparent serial killer strikes again very close to home.

This latest novel in the groundbreaking Kay Scarpetta series captivates readers with the shocking twists, high-wire tension, and forensic detail that Patricia Cornwell is famous for, proving once again why she’s the world’s #1 bestselling crime writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Comeback *




  








*A TODAY SHOW #ReadWithJenna BOOK CLUB PICK! • An empowering, behind-the-scenes novel of a young Hollywood actress and the dark secret she’s ready to confront.

One of Summer 2020’s Most Anticipated Novels*
_Marie Claire_, _Entertainment Weekly, Oprah _magazine, Bustle, E! Online, Popsugar, Goodreads, Today Show online, _New York Post_, Betches, _Better Homes & Gardens_, HelloGiggles, Bad on Paper podcast, The Stripe, Shondaland, HuffPost, CNN.com, Mashable

*“Beautifully written and compulsively readable…At its core, this book is about redemption, grace, and pain.”
—Jenna Bush Hager

“A novel so full-blooded, so humane, that the pages feel almost warm to the touch. A clarifying, purifying chronicle of a promising young woman gone astray and the story of her comeback. Grace Turner can do it. You can do it, too.”
—A.J. Finn*
_Grace Turner was one movie away from Hollywood’s A-List. So no one understood why, at the height of her career and on the eve of her first Golden Globe nomination, she disappeared._

Now, one year later, Grace is back in Los Angeles and ready to reclaim her life on her own terms.

When Grace is asked to present a lifetime achievement award to director Able Yorke—the man who controlled her every move for eight years—she knows there’s only one way she’ll be free of the secret that’s already taken so much from her.

_The Comeback_ is a moving and provocative story of justice—a true page-turner about a young woman finding the strength and power of her voice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Secret Keeper’s Daughter: The most gripping and emotional page-turner in 2021, with a heart-stopping twist! *




  








*‘I flew through this book in a day! I loved it. It really had me desperate to know more’ NetGalley Reviewer, ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

To unlock her secret, you must tell yours.

Holly Mayhew *has the perfect family. But when she notices her seven-year-old daughter, *Marley*, becoming withdrawn and secretive, she sets up a solution. Holly creates a “worry box,” where Marley can post her innermost thoughts. 

But as the worry box fills up, Marley’s notes threaten everything Holly thought she knew about her daughter.

What is Marley not telling her, and why is she so scared?

Holly’s past is shrouded in a mystery of its own, and she must confront her own secrets – secrets kept locked away for years – if she’s to help her daughter.

*Once the truth is out… there’s no going back*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Preacher and the Mountain Caesar (Preacher/The First Mountain Man Book 6) *




  








*Preacher isn’t going down without a fight in this classic Western novel from the New York Times and USA Todaybestselling author of Cheyenne Challenge.*

*One Man And . . . *

No one remembered when he’d come to the mountains—it seemed that Preacher had always been there. He’d seen a great deal in the unmapped hills and forests of the grand North American frontier. In fact, he’d just told a friend that he wasn’t surprised by anything anymore. But Preacher hadn’t seen Nova Roma yet . . . 

* . . . A Deadly Dream of Glory*

Suddenly, Preacher is faced with the strangest, most dangerous army the High Lonesome has ever seen. Its leader is a blood-mad fanatic right out of the ancient history books. All Preacher’s got on his side are his brother mountain men: tough as hardtack good old boys like Philadelphia Braddock and Frenchie Dupree; the Arapaho warrior Bold Pony; and his surefire Walker Colt . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Tomb of Genghis Khan (James Acton Thrillers Book 25) *




  








** FROM USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY *

GENGHIS KHAN ORDERED HIS FINAL RESTING PLACE BE KNOWN TO NO ONE.
HIS FINAL ORDER WAS OBEYED, ITS LOCATION REMAINING A SECRET.
UNTIL TODAY.*

History tells us Genghis Khan died from a wound received in glorious battle. But history is written by the victor, and the truth is far less honorable.

Though there is one thing that all agree upon—his tomb has never been found.

When Archaeology Professor James Acton receives a panicked message from a former student in Mongolia, he is forced into action to discover what happened to the now missing man.

And what he finds is a historical discovery beyond imagination, and the unlikeliest of adversaries determined to keep it from going public.

At any cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Manila Deception (James Acton Thrillers Book 26) *




  








** FROM USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY *

AN ENTIRE VILLAGE WAS MASSACRED TO KEEP THEIR SECRET.
AND THAT WAS JUST THE BEGINNING.*

Near the end of World War II, a massive amount of looted gold and other priceless items was transported by the Japanese from Singapore to the Philippines and into the hands of General Tomoyuki Yamashita, the Military Governor.

It was never seen again.

And today, a young man runs into trouble with the Yakuza, a ruthless Japanese crime syndicate, and turns to his great-grandfather for help. Too poor to save him, he gives him the only thing of value he has.

The truth of what happened during the Japanese retreat in the face of General MacArthur’s onslaught.

But what the elderly man doesn’t know is there was one other person who knew the secret as well, the horrifying truth revealed on his deathbed to an archaeologist who has been seeking the lost treasure ever since.

A friend of Archaeology Professor James Acton.

And thanks to recently declassified satellite imagery, Acton might have found the final clue that leads them to the missing treasure.

Mayhem ensues.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Art Forger: A Novel *




  







Almost twenty-five years after the infamous art heist at the Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum—still the largest unsolved art theft in history—one of the stolen Degas paintings is delivered to the Boston studio of a young artist. Claire Roth has entered into a Faustian bargain with a powerful gallery owner by agreeing to forge the Degas in exchange for a one-woman show in his renowned gallery. But as she begins her work, she starts to suspect that this long-missing masterpiece—the very one that had been hanging at the Gardner for one hundred years—may itself be a forgery. _The Art Forger_ is a thrilling novel about seeing—and not seeing—the secrets that lie beneath the canvas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Jack Reacher Cases: Three Complete Jack Reacher Thrillers - Book #4, #5 & #6 (The Jack Reacher Cases Boxset 2) *




  








*A USA TODAY BESTSELLING SERIES*
_THREE FULL-LENGTH JACK REACHER THRILLERS!_

*THE MAN WHO STANDS TALL*: In the action-packed tenth installment of the bestselling Jack Reacher Cases series, Lauren Pauling's sister is kidnapped. Pauling races to find out who abducted her and why. She enlists the help of south Florida PI Wade Carver and soon, she learns the crime is tied to Jack Reacher.

*THE MAN WHO WORKS ALONE*: In the explosive 11th installment of the bestselling Jack Reacher Cases series, a famous and wealthy Silicon Valley CEO is found murdered in Las Vegas. A mercenary sent to retrieve classified documents is mortally wounded and calls Michael Tallon for help. Soon, Tallon and Lauren Pauling discover a murderous organization with a deadly plan that will change the world forever.

*A MAN BUILT FOR JUSTICE*: In the explosive 12th installment of the bestselling Jack Reacher Cases series, former FBI agent Lauren Pauling is hired by a law firm's mysterious client to investigate the disappearance of a young man in Belize. The boy may, or may not be, Jack Reacher's son. Pauling soon finds herself in a complex web of dangerous lies and murderous secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Biology of Belief 10th Anniversary Edition *




  








*Unleashing the power of consciousness, matter and miracles*

It has been ten years since the publication of _The Biology of Belief_, Bruce Lipton’s seminal book on the relationship between mind and body that changed the way we think about our lives, our health, and our planet. During that time, research in this field has grown exponentially – Lipton’s groundbreaking experiments have now been endorsed by more than a decade of rigorous scientific study.

In this greatly expanded edition, Lipton, a former medical school professor and research scientist, explores his own experiments and those of other leading-edge scientists that have unraveled in ever greater detail how truly connected the mind, body, and spirit are. It is now widely recognized that genes and DNA do not control our biology. Instead, they are controlled by signals from _outside_ the cell, including energetic messages emanating from our thoughts.

This profoundly hopeful synthesis of the latest and best research in cell biology and quantum physics puts the power to create a healthy, joyous life back in our own hands. When we transform our conscious and subconscious thoughts, we transform our lives, and in the process help humanity evolve to a new level of understanding and peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*HumanKind: Changing the World One Small Act At a Time *




  








*This Wall Street Journal Bestseller, USA Today Bestseller and Canadian Book Club Awards Winner is filled with true stories about how one small deed can make a world of difference. "Elegant and wise" (Deepak Chopra), "The most uplifting and life-affirming book in years." (Forbes) *

Brad Aronson's life changed in an instant when his wife, Mia, was diagnosed with leukemia. After her diagnosis, Brad spent most of the next two and a half years either by her side as she received treatment or trying to shield their five-year-old son, Jack, from the worst of Mia's illness. Amid the stress and despair of waiting for the treatment to work, Brad and Mia were met by an outpouring of kindness from friends, family and even complete strangers. 

Inspired by the many demonstrations of "humankindness" that supported their family through Mia's recovery, Brad began writing about the people who rescued his family from that dark time, often with the smallest of gestures. But he didn't stop there. Knowing that simple acts of kindness transform lives across the globe every day, he sought out these stories and shares some of the best ones here.

In _HumanKind,_ you'll meet the mentor who changed a child's life with a single lesson in shoe tying, the six-year-old who launched a global kindness movement, the band of seamstress grandmothers who mend clothes for homeless people, and many other heroes.

Brad also provides dozens of ways you can make a difference through the simplest words and deeds. You'll discover how buying someone a meal or sharing a little encouragement at the right time can change someone's world, as well as your own.

The resource section at the back of the book provides guidance and organizations that will help you channel and amplify your own acts of kindness. Here you'll discover:

How you can fund a surgery to cure someone's blindness with a donation of less than $200.
Organizations through which you can provide a birthday gift for a child who otherwise wouldn't receive one.
Multiple places where you can send letters of encouragement to support hospitalized kids, lonely seniors, refugees, veterans and others in need.
And over fifty more ways you can change a life.

_HumanKind _will leave you grateful for what you have and provide a refuge from the negativity that surrounds us. This feel-good book will touch your heart. You'll laugh, you'll cry and you'll be reminded of what _really_ matters. 

_All author royalties go to Big Brothers Big Sisters._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Woodworking: The Complete Step-by-Step Manual *




  








*Get started on your woodwork practice with this ultimate guide to essential carpentry skills, techniques, tools, tips, and tricks.*

Complete and easy directions for key skills, from simple joinery techniques to more involved woodworking projects, with clear helpful photographs. Key carpentry skills, from simple joinery techniques to fine woodworking projects, through clear, step-by-step instructions and photographs.


New carpenters will learn about the essential tools needed and the principles of basic design and practice crucial techniques like wood joints, finishing, woodturning, and furniture restoration.

Experienced crafters will enjoy enhancing their skills and learning something new. We'll make sure you choose the right wood for the job and find more than 100 hard and softwoods, plus their properties, in our handy directory.

Put your skills into practice with 28 DIY woodworking projects. This carpentry book will show you how to create home accessories, furnishings, outdoor projects, workshop projects, and more. This reference book provides all the information you need to become a master carpenter and have a houseful of fine furnishings to show for the effort!

*Everything You Need to Know About Woodworking*

_Woodworking_ is a complete illustrated carpentry course with comprehensive and extensive photos to show you how to become a craftsman. You'll have all the information you need to start your projects right away with simple step-by-step instructions. It also makes a fantastic gift for hobby carpenters.

Inside, you'll discover:

-* Tools:* Understand how to use hand, power, and machine tools, and choose the right wood for every job.
-* Techniques:* Follow clear, step-by-step instructions to master all key woodworking techniques.
-* Projects:* Put your skills into practice to create well-crafted and practical objects, from a wine rack to a chest of drawers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Defeat of the Zeppelins: Zeppelin Raids and Anti-Airship Operations 1916-18 *




  







Mick Powis describes the novel threat posed to the British war effort by the raids of German airships, or Zeppelins, and the struggle to develop effective defenses against them. Despite their size and relatively slow speed, the Zeppelins were hard to locate and destroy at first. They could fly higher than existing fighters and the early raids benefited from a lack of coordination between British services. The development of radio, better aircraft, incendiary ammunition, and, above all, a more coordinated defensive policy, gradually allowed the British to inflict heavy losses on the Zeppelins. The innovative use of seaplanes and planes launched from aircraft carriers allowed the Zeppelins to be intercepted before they reached Britain and to strike back with raids on the Zeppelin sheds. July 1918 saw the RAF and Royal Navy cooperate to destroy two Zeppelins in their base at Tondern (the first attack by aircraft launched from a carrier deck). The last Zeppelin raid on England came in August 1918 and resulted in the destruction of Zeppelin L70 and the death of Peter Strasser, Commander of the Imperial German Navys Zeppelin force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Messerschmitt Bf 109: The Early Years–Poland, the Fall of France and the Battle of Britain (Air War Archive)*




  







The most iconic German aircraft of the Second World War, the Messerschmitt Bf 109 was the Luftwaffes principal fighter from 1939 until 1942 when the superior Focke-Wulf Fw 190 came into greater prominence. The Bf 109 served in every theater of the war, particularly in the invasion of France and the Low Countries, the Battle of Britain and the invasion of the Soviet Union, the Mediterranean and with Rommel in North Africa. In the later years of the war, the Bf 109 fought with success in the defense of Germany against the Allied bombers. The Bf 109 was the most produced fighter aircraft in history and more aerial kills were made with this fighter than any other aircraft. In this selection of unrivaled images collected over many years, and now part of Frontline's new War in the Air series, the operations of this famous aircraft in the early part of the Second World War are portrayed and brought to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Junkers Ju 88: The Early Years: Blitzkrieg to the Blitz *




  







Designed as a fast bomber that could out-run the fighters of the era, the twin-engine Junkers Ju 88 became one of the most versatile aircraft of the Second World War. Such was the success of the design that its production lines operated constantly from 1936 to 1945, with more than 16,000 examples being built in dozens of variants – more than any other twin-engine German aircraft of the period. From an early stage it was intended that it would be used as a conventional light bomber and as a dive-bomber. As such, it served in the invasion of Poland, the Norway campaign, the Blitzkrieg and the invasion of France and the Battle of Britain. It went on to operate in North Africa, formed a key part of the air assault in Operation Barbarossa, and was vital to the Luftwaffes defence of Germany in the face of the Allied bomber offensive. It was also adapted for use as a fighter, night fighter, torpedo bomber, reconnaissance aircraft and even as a Mistel flying-bomb. It was used effectively against both land targets and shipping. In this selection of unrivalled images collected over many years, and now part of Frontline's new War in the Air series, the operations of this famous aircraft are portrayed and brought to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Focke-Wulf Fw 200: The Luftwaffe's Long Range Maritime Bomber (Air War Archive) *




  







In Dawn of D-Day David Howarth weaves together the testimony of hundreds of eye-witnesses and has produced a breath-taking and atmospheric account of the greatest amphibious landing ever attempted.Based on interviews with survivors and accounts by participants, including America paratroopers, British engineers, French civilians and German soldiers, this enthralling story brings all the drama of 6th June 1944 to life. David Howarth looks not only at the famous incidents but at the full range of D-Day experiences, relating the running battles between parachutists and Germans in the Norman countryside, the torment of being under fire for the first time, the agony on the invasion beaches, the shock of the German defenders and all the confusion, elation and horror of battle.Dawn of D-Day is superb history from the mouths and pens of the men who fought on that first day of the battle for Normandy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Luftwaffe Over Germany: Defense of the Reich *




  








*“A wonderful book on the Luftwaffe’s WW2 operations (German Air Force) and its struggle to defend Germany from the Allied bomber attacks.” —FSAddon*

_The Luftwaffe over Germany_ tells the story of one of the longest and most intense air battles in history. The daylight air struggles over Germany during World War II involved thousands of aircraft, dozens of units, and hundreds of aerial engagements. Until now, there has been no single book that covers the complete story, from the highest levels of air strategy to the individual tales of Fw 190s, Bf 109s and Me 262s in air combat against the American bomber streams.

This ground-breaking work explores the detrimental effect of Luftwaffe theory and doctrine on the German air arms ability to defend the homeland once the Allied Combined Bomber Offensive began in earnest. By mid-1944, they had lost the battle—but had exacted a terrible price from the Americans in the process.

The product of a ten-year collaboration between two noted Luftwaffe historians, this work fills a major gap in the literature of World War II. The authors have examined original war diaries, logbooks, doctrine manuals, after-action reports, and interviews with many combat veterans to produce a richly detailed account. Illustrated with nearly two hundred photographs, as well as new maps and diagrams, this is the standard work on the subject.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*617 Dambuster Squadron At War (Images of War) *




  







No. 617 Squadron RAF Bomber Command is world-famous for its daring raids on the Mohne, Eder and Sorpe Dams, the Dortmund-Ems Canal and the attacks on the German ship Tirpitz. This book contains rarely seen photographs of the squadrons aircraft, crews and other behind-the-scenes operations. Each image is accompanied by a lengthy caption that convey the location and history surrounding the subject in question.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Combat Over the Mediterranean: The RAF In Action Against the Germans and ItaliansThrough Rare Archive Photographs *




  







Drawing on an extremely rare collection of photographs taken by the camera guns of Bristol Beaufighters deployed on ground-attack and anti-shipping operations, this book will form a rare indeed unique view of what it was like to fly dangerous strike missions against German and Italian forces over North Africa and the Mediterranean between 1942 and 1945.Despite being reformed in the UK in November 1940 as Coastal Commands first Beaufighter squadron, 252 Squadron, which also operated Bristol Blenheims until April 1941, was destined to spend most of its service in North Africa and the Mediterranean before being disbanded in Greece in December 1946.One of the squadrons commanding officers, Wing Commander DOB Butler, DFC, had the foresight to keep perfect examples of the many thousands of gun camera stills taken by the Beaufighter pilots under his command. As a result, he has preserved a remarkable history of the air and sea war in the Mediterranean from October 1942 to May 1945. These dramatic stills show attacks against German and Italian aircraft, Axis warships and merchant men, harbors and other targets on what are now popular holiday destinations such as Rhodes, Naxos and Kos and across the Greek Islands, the Aegean and Ionian Seas.This book will be based around these remarkable and spectacular photographs and will include full details of key missions and the crews who participated, with information drawn from Squadron records and combat reports.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Forgotten Fleet: The Story of the British Pacific Fleet, 1944-45 *




  








*‘a superb piece of historical research and writing. … does justice to the role of the British navy in the Pacific during World War II.’ The American Historical Review*

Perfect for readers of Max Hastings, Jonathan Dimbleby and Ian W. Toll.

World War II in the Pacific is often seen as a conflict between American and Japanese forces, with the importance of the British Pacific and East Indies Fleets often overlooked by all. Yet, by VJ-day they had more than 600 ships and nearly a quarter of a million men — British, Australian, New Zealanders, Indians, Canadians and South Africans.

Recovering from the tremendous blow that they had been dealt during the initial Japanese attacks they had earned the respect of their American allies, learning, supporting and working in conjunction with them to turn back the Japanese tide.

John Winton uncovers some of the epic moments of the Royal Navy’s service in the Far East, from the air strikes on the Palembang oil refineries to the capture of Rangoon and the sinking of Haguro, the daring penetrations of Singapore, Saigon and Hong Kong harbours by midget submarines to the attack on the Japanese home islands with Halsey’s Third Fleet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Nightfighter: Radar Intercept Killer*




  








*A biography of the leader of the top scoring Nightfighter Squadron who risked their lives flying through darkness in the Pacific Theatre of World War II.*

During World War II, the job of a nightfighter was akin to a deadly game of hide-and-seek in a pitch-black sky. Each pilot’s life literally depended on his radio link to support personnel on the ground. Electrical failures could be catastrophic and engine trouble usually proved fatal. Unlike other fighter pilots, these men had zero visual perspective. Alone in a cockpit, it was easy for their minds to play tricks on them, but for nightfighters, a few moments of vertigo were a death sentence . . .

No one knew this better than then-ranked Lt. Col. Marion Milton "Black Mac" Magruder. His highly classified training program required each of his "scrappers" to identify every part of the cockpit environment by sound, smell, and touch. Strict, innovative, and intense, this no-nonsense marine would lead his men to the Okinawa Campaign, in an emergency deployment after a year in combat, in the longest over-water flight of single-engined fighters in the Pacific Theatre, just to get into the fight. During their time on Okinawa and Engebi, VMF(N)533, also known as Black Mac’s Killers, experienced the worst typhoon season the island had seen in several hundred years. They also would become the target of the Giretsu, when the ruthless Japanese suicide warriors attacked Yontan Air Field, the only attack of its kind during the war. And even though the squadron arrived one month after battle commenced, the 533 held the record for all radar-intercept kills. Black Mac's Killers set many records and earned many distinctions during the war, including the Presidential Unit Citation.

This biography follows Magruder through his military career, highlighting his accomplishments as leader of the top scoring Nightfighter Squadron in the Pacific Theatre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*United States Military Helicopters (Images of War) *




  







The helicopter came on the scene too late to play other than a minor role in the Second World War but by the Korean conflict the Bell H-13 Sioux, OH-23 Raven, and Sikorsky H–19 Chickasaw were in service.It was in Vietnam that the US military helicopters really came into their own and the best known were the Bell UH-1 Iriquois (known as the Huey), the Boeing CH-47 Chinook, and the massive CH-37 Mojave. The USAF combat search and rescue Jolly Green Giant was indispensable.Attack helicopters have evolved from the early Huey Cobra or Snake and the Boeing AH-64 Apache in the late 80s to when the Sikorsky UH-60 series became the military general purpose chopper.All these formidable aircraft and many more are covered in detail in this superbly illustrated and comprehensive book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/20/22.

Currently $1.

*Mikoyan MiG-31: Interceptor*




  








*A history of this advanced Russian jet, including useful information for model makers.*

The MiG-31 started life as an advanced derivative of the famous MiG-25P interceptor, becoming the first Soviet fourth-generation combat aircraft. First flown in 1975, it differed from its progenitor primarily in having a crew of two (pilot and weapons systems operator), a highly capable passive phased-array radar—a world first—and new R-33 long-range missiles as its primary armament.

The maximum speed was an impressive Mach 2.82, the cruising speed being Mach 2.35. The type entered service in 1981; more than 500 copies were built between 1981 and 1994. The powerful radar and other avionics allowed the MiG-31 to operate as a “mini-AWACS” scanning the airspace and guiding other interceptors to their targets; a flight of three such aircraft in line abreast formation could cover a strip 800 km (500 miles) wide.

To this day the MiG-31 remains one of the key air defense assets of the Russian Air Force. This book describes the MiG-31’s developmental history, including upgrade programs, and features a comprehensive survey of the MiG-31 model-making kits available on the market.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/21/22.

Currently $2.

*Tell the Machine Goodnight: A Novel*




  








*FINALIST FOR 2018 KIRKUS PRIZE

NAMED ONE OF THE "BEST LITERARY FICTION OF 2018' BY KIRKUS REVIEWS

"Sci-fi in its most perfect expression…Reading it is like having a lucid dream of six years from next week, filled with people you don't know, but will." —NPR

"[Williams’s] wit is sharp, but her touch is light, and her novel is a winner." – San Francisco Chronicle

"Between seasons of Black Mirror, look to Katie Williams' debut novel." —Refinery29 

Smart and inventive, a page-turner that considers the elusive definition of happiness.*

Pearl's job is to make people happy. As a technician for the Apricity Corporation, with its patented happiness machine, she provides customers with personalized recommendations for greater contentment. She's good at her job, her office manager tells her, successful. But how does one measure an emotion?

Meanwhile, there's Pearl's teenage son, Rhett. A sensitive kid who has forged an unconventional path through adolescence, Rhett seems to find greater satisfaction in being _unhappy_. The very rejection of joy is his own kind of "pursuit of happiness." As his mother, Pearl wants nothing more than to help Rhett--but is it for his sake or for hers? Certainly it would make Pearl happier. Regardless, her son is one person whose emotional life does not fall under the parameters of her job--not as happiness technician, and not as mother, either.

Told from an alternating cast of endearing characters from within Pearl and Rhett's world, _Tell the Machine Goodnight_ delivers a smartly moving and entertaining story about the advance of technology and the ways that it can most surprise and define us. Along the way, Katie Williams playfully illuminates our national obsession with positive psychology, our reliance on quick fixes. What happens when these obsessions begin to overlap? With warmth, humor, and a clever touch, Williams taps into our collective unease about the modern world and allows us see it a little more clearly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Max and the Multiverse Box Set: A Sci-Fi Comedy Series (3 Books, 3 Shorts) *




  








*Futurama meets Rick and Morty in this award-winning sci-fi comedy series about a nerdy teen who tumbles through the multiverse.

"One of the finest pieces of sci-fi satire I have ever read. Anywhere. Bar none." —Eric Michael Craig, Rivenstone Press*

This box set contains six titles in the ongoing saga:

*Max and the Multiverse (Book 1)*

Max is enjoying a spring break all to himself, but then a cosmic mishap throws him into a nutty adventure with a talking cat. They explore new worlds and get entangled in a conflict.

*Max and the Snoodlecock (Book 2)*

Max and the crew visit a colossal space station for resupply, only to be targeted by unknown assailants. They flee to a creepy nebula inhabited by one of the strangest beings in the universe.

*Max and the Banjo Ferret (Book 3)*

Max learns a shocking truth about his furry companion while stranded on a jungle planet full of lizard bears. Desperate to reunite with the crew, he plots a daring escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Lost World: A Novel (Jurassic Park Book 2) *




  








*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER *• *From the author of *_Timeline, Sphere, _*and *_Congo_* comes the sequel to the smash-hit *_Jurassic Park, _*a thriller that’s been millions of years in the making.

“Fast and gripping.”—The Washington Post Book World*

It is now six years since the secret disaster at Jurassic Park, six years since the extraordinary dream of science and imagination came to a crashing end—the dinosaurs destroyed, the park dismantled, and the island indefinitely closed to the public.

There are rumors that something has survived. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Abominable: A Novel *




  








*A thrilling tale of high-altitude death and survival set on the snowy summits of Mount Everest, from the bestselling author of The Terror.*

It's 1924 and the race to summit the world's highest mountain has been brought to a terrified pause by the shocking disappearance of George Mallory and Sandy Irvine high on the shoulder of Mt. Everest. By the following year, three climbers -- a British poet and veteran of the Great War, a young French Chamonix guide, and an idealistic young American -- find a way to take their shot at the top. They arrange funding from the grieving Lady Bromley, whose son also disappeared on Mt. Everest in 1924. Young Bromley must be dead, but his mother refuses to believe it and pays the trio to bring him home.

Deep in Tibet and high on Everest, the three climbers -- joined by the missing boy's female cousin -- find themselves being pursued through the night by someone . . . or something. This nightmare becomes a matter of life and death at 28,000 feet - but what is pursuing them? And what is the truth behind the 1924 disappearances on Everest? As they fight their way to the top of the world, the friends uncover a secret far more abominable than any mythical creature could ever be. A pulse-pounding story of adventure and suspense, _The Abominable_ is Dan Simmons at his spine-chilling best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Snow *




  








*“Some ‘old school’ horror storytelling of the highest degree” from the award-winning author of Bone White(Bloody Disgusting).*

_They come in with the snow. They _are_ the snow . . ._

The blizzard begins pummeling the Midwest on Christmas Eve, leaving hundreds of passengers stranded at Chicago’s O’Hare International Airport. Todd Curry doesn’t need another reason to disappoint his son, so he joins three other people in renting the last four-wheel drive available and they set out into the blinding snow.

Only two hours into the treacherous trip west, Todd swerves to avoid a man in the middle of the highway. The stranger claims his daughter is lost somewhere out in the snow. Though his odd demeanor and ripped clothes make Todd and his group uneasy, they agree to take the man to the nearest town—if the now damaged car can make it.

What awaits them at the next exit, however, is nothing they could have imagined. Around an empty town square, fires burn, cars are abandoned., storefronts are smashed. And there is no one to be seen—for now . . .

But soon the shadows lurking on the edges of their vision will step into the light, and Todd and his fellow travelers will find themselves facing a sharp-scythed evil shaped from the snow, tearing its way into human form—and taking the neighborhood by storm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Swords and Deviltry (Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser Book 1) *




  








*The award-winning sword and sorcery classic that introduced Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser, from a Grand Master of Science Fiction and Fantasy.*

First in the influential fan-favorite series, _Swords and Deviltry_ collects four fantastical adventure stories from Fritz Leiber, the author who coined the phrase “sword and sorcery” and helped birth an entire genre.

In “Induction,” in the realm of Nehwon, fate brings young prince Fafhrd and apprentice magician the Gray Mouser together to mark the beginning of a loyal and lifelong friendship. Consumed by his wicked mother’s enchantments, Fafhrd finds freedom by pursuing the love of a beautiful actress in the Nebula and Hugo Award–nominated “The Snow Women.” Studying sorcery under a great wizard in a land where it is forbidden, Mouse crosses the thin line between white and black magic to avenge a great wrong in “The Unholy Grail.” And in the Nebula and Hugo Award–winning novella “Ill Met in Lankhmar,” Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser disguise themselves as beggars to infiltrate the Thieves’ Guild—only to pay a horrible price for their greed when they come face-to-face with a monstrous evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Swords of Lankhmar (Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser Book 5) *




  









*From the Grand Master of Science Fiction, the fifth book in a series that stands as “one of the great works of fantasy in this century” (Publishers Weekly).*

_The Swords of Lankhmar_ finds the city characteristically plagued by rats. Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser are in the employ of Glipkerio, the overlord, to guard a grain ship on its journey. Along the way, the rats onboard stage a rebellion and threaten to take the ship until a two-headed sea monster saves the day. If only there were two-headed sea monsters everywhere, Lankhmar would be safe, too. Alas, upon returning to the city, the two discover that Lankhmar is controlled by rats. It is a city known for its thieves and swine, but even the city’s muddiest bottom feeders have never seen pillaging and plundering like this. And only the sorcerers Sheelba of the Eyeless Face and Ningauble of the Seven Eyes can scare this scourge. Mouser must shrink into the rat’s world and Fafhrd must unleash the feared feline War Cats. Then the fun really begins. 

Before _The Lord of the Rings_ took the world by storm, Leiber’s fantastic but thoroughly flawed antiheroes, Fafhrd and Gray Mouser, adventured deep within the caves of Inner Earth, albeit a different one. They wondered and wandered to the edges of the Outer Sea, across the Land of Nehwon and throughout every nook and cranny of gothic Lankhmar, Nehwon’s grandest and most mystically corrupt city. Lankhmar is Leiber’s fully realized, vivid incarnation of urban decay and civilization’s corroding effect on the human psyche.

Drawing on themes from Shakespeare, Edgar Allan Poe, and H. P. Lovecraft, master manipulator Fritz Leiber is a worldwide legend within the fantasy genre and actually coined the term Sword and Sorcery that describes the subgenre he helped create.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Swords Against the Shadowland (Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser Book 8 )*




  








*“Robin has splendidly captured the quintessential spirit of Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser. Somewhere in Lankhmar, Fritz is smiling” (Dennis L. McKiernan, national bestselling author).*

Lankhmar, an ancient and decadent city of magic, where witches and sorcerers scheme, where gods and ghosts walk the streets and shadow-haunted alleys, where violence and death dance together like lovers in the darkness. Lankhmar–a city of plague!

Years ago, two rogues bound together by friendship and a shared destiny neither understood met in Lankhmar. Living by their swords, their wits and their daring, they sought adventure and love. Adventure they found, but love–they lost. In despair, they left the city, vowing never to return.

Yet vows are made to be broken. Once again, Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser are drawn back to Lankhmar and quickly ensnared in its wizard-games as one jealous mage turns on his rivals and unleashes a black force not even he can control, a power that threatens the city itself.

Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser, two of the greatest and most beloved characters in fantasy literature, return in this novel-length adventure by Nebula Award nominated author Robin Wayne Bailey. _Swords Against the Shadowland_, authorized by series creator Fritz Leiber, is a direct sequel to Leiber’s famous story, “Ill-Met in Lankhmar!”

Named one of the six best fantasy novels of 1998 by the Science Fiction Chronicle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*American Psycho (Vintage Contemporaries) *




  








*INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER • In this modern classic, the acclaimed *_*New York Times*_* bestselling author explores the incomprehensible depths of madness and captures the insanity of violence in our time or any other.*

Patrick Bateman moves among the young and trendy in 1980s Manhattan. Young, handsome, and well educated, Bateman earns his fortune on Wall Street by day while spending his nights in ways we cannot begin to fathom. Expressing his true self through torture and murder, Bateman prefigures an apocalyptic horror that no society could bear to confront.

“A masterful satire and a ferocious, hilarious, ambitious, inspiring piece of writing, which has large elements of Jane Austen at her vitriolic best. An important book.” —Katherine Dunn, bestselling author of _Geek Love_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tobacco Road: A Novel *




  







*The classic novel of a Georgia family undone by the Great Depression: “[A] story of force and beauty” (New York Post).* 

Even before the Great Depression struck, Jeeter Lester and his family were desperately poor sharecroppers. But when hard times begin to affect the families that once helped support them, the Lesters slip completely into the abyss. Rather than hold on to each other for support, Jeeter, his wife Ada, and their twelve children are overcome by the fractured and violent society around them. Banned and burned when first released in 1932, _Tobacco Road _is a brutal examination of poverty’s dehumanizing influence by one of America’s great masters of political fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.


*Willie Nelson's Letters to America*




  








*Following his bestselling memoir, It’s a Long Story, Willie Nelson now delivers his most intimate thoughts and stories in Willie Nelson's Letters to America.

A New York Times, Wall Street Journal, and USA Today bestseller!*

From his opening letter “Dear America” to his “Dear Willie” epilogue, Willie digs deep into his heart and soul--and his music catalog--to lift us up in difficult times, and to remind us of the endless promise and continuous obligations of all Americans--to themselves, to one another, and to their nation.

In a series of letters straight from the heart, Willie sends his thanks and his thoughts to:


Americans past, present, and future, 
his closest family members, andhis parents, sister, and children, 
his other family members 
his guitar “Trigger”, 
his hero Gene Autry, 
the US founding fathers, 
his personal heroes, from our founding fathers to the leaders of future generations and to young songwriters as well as leaders of our future generations.
Willie’s letters are rounded out with the moving lyrics to some of his most famous and insightful songs, including “Let Me Be a Man,” “Family Bible,” “Summer of Roses,” “Me and Paul,” “A Horse called Music,” “Healing Hands of Time,” and “Yesterday's Wine.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mummy, Please Don’t Leave *




  








A heartbreaking true story of a broken family and the foster carer who wants to keep them together…

The Watsons are no strangers to sibling placements but when Casey takes the call from her supervising social worker one frosty January morning, she can instantly tell from the tone of her colleague’s voice that there’s a complicated case ahead.

And she’s right. A four-day-old baby boy called Tommy – born in prison – plus his four-year-old half-brother, the lively Seth. A month later, the very moment she gets out of prison, the boys’ mother – a 19-year-old called Jenna – also follows.

For Casey, it would it be a difficult scenario on several levels. Caring for a new born in her fifties with a pre-schooler who has spent most of his young life without boundaries tearing around her ankles, while also looking out for his drug-addicted mum who is ill-equipped to parent.

It’s an unusual situation but one that has arisen in a bid to keep the family together. Can Casey find the energy and strength needed to rise to the challenge? Casey believes she can but when baby Tommy and Seth arrive, she falters. Seth is not so much a pocket rocket as a seek and destroy missile with a whole other agenda…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder Is Binding (A Booktown Mystery Book 1) *




  








*The streets of Stoneham, New Hampsire are lined with bookstores...and paved with murder.*

When she moved to Stoneham, city slicker Tricia Miles met nothing but friendly faces. And when she opened her mystery bookstore, she met friendly competition. But when she finds Doris Gleason dead in her own cookbook store, killed by a carving knife, the atmosphere seems more cutthroat than cordial. Someone wanted to get their hands on the rare cookbook that Doris had recently purchased-and the locals think that someone is Tricia. To clear her name, Tricia will have to take a page out of one of her own mysteries-and hunt down someone who isn't killing by the book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*And Then There Were None *




  








*A PBS Great American Read Top 100 Pick

One of the most famous and beloved mysteries from the queen of suspense, Agatha Christie! More than 100 million copies sold and now a Lifetime TV movie.*

Ten people, each with something to hide and something to fear, are invited to a isolated mansion on Indian Island by a host who, surprisingly, fails to appear. On the island they are cut off from everything but each other and the inescapable shadows of their own past lives. One by one, the guests share the darkest secrets of their wicked pasts. And one by one, they die…

Which among them is the killer and will any of them survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Suburban Dicks *




  








*A finalist for the Edgar Award for Best First Novel

From the cocreator of Deadpool comes a highly entertaining debut featuring two unlikely and unforgettable amateur sleuths. An engrossing murder mystery full of skewering social commentary, Suburban Dicks examines the racial tensions exposed in a New Jersey suburb after the murder of a gas station attendant.*

Andie Stern thought she'd solved her final homicide. Once a budding FBI profiler, she gave up her career to raise her four (soon to be five) children in West Windsor, New Jersey. But one day, between soccer games, recitals, and trips to the local pool, a very pregnant Andie pulls into a gas station--and stumbles across a murder scene. An attendant has been killed, and the local cops are in over their heads. Suddenly, Andie is obsessed with the case, and back on the trail of a killer, this time with kids in tow.

She soon crosses paths with disgraced local journalist Kenneth Lee, who also has everything to prove in solving the case. A string of unusual occurrences--and, eventually, body parts--surface around town, and Andie and Kenneth uncover simmering racial tensions and a decades-old conspiracy. Hilarious, insightful, and a killer whodunit, _Suburban Dicks _is the one-of-a-kind mystery that readers will not be able to stop talking about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The CBS Murders: A True Account of Greed and Violence in New York's Diamond District *




  








*Winner of the Edgar Award: The gripping account of a gruesome mass murder in gritty 1980s New York and the relentless hunt for a coldblooded killer.*

On a warm spring evening in 1982, thirty-seven-year-old accountant Margaret Barbera left work in New York City and walked to the West Side parking lot where she kept her BMW. Finding the lock on the driver’s side door jammed, she went to the passenger’s side and inserted her key. A man leaned through the open window of a van parked in the next spot, pressed a silenced pistol to the back of Margaret’s head, and fired. She was dead before she hit the pavement.

It was a professional hit, meticulously planned—but the killer didn’t expect three employees of the nearby CBS television studios to stumble onto the scene of the crime. “You didn’t see nothin’, did you?” he demanded, before shooting the first eyewitness in the head. After chasing down and executing the other two men, the murderer sped out of the parking lot with Margaret’s lifeless body in the back of his van.

Thirty minutes later, the first detectives arrived on the scene. Veterans of Midtown North, a sprawling precinct stretching from the exclusive shops of Fifth Avenue to the flophouses of Hell’s Kitchen, they thought they’d seen it all. But a bloodbath in the heart of Manhattan was a shocking new level of depravity, and the investigation would unfold under intense media coverage. Setting out on the trail of an assassin, the NYPD uncovered one of the most diabolical criminal conspiracies in the city’s history.

Richard Hammer’s blow-by-blow account of “the CBS Murders” is a thrilling tale of greed, violence, and betrayal, and a fascinating portrait of how a big-city police department solved the toughest of cases.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Unhinged (Alexander Blix Book 3)*




  








*When a police investigator is killed execution-style and Blix's own daughter is targeted by the killer, he makes a dangerous decision, which could cost him everything. Blix & Ramm are back in a breathless, emotive thriller by two of Norway's finest crime writers...*

'An exercise in literary tag-teaming from two of Norway's biggest crime writers with a bold new take ... a series with potential' *Sunday Times*

––––––––––––––––––––

When police investigator Sofia Kovic uncovers a startling connection between several Oslo murder cases, she attempts to contact her closest superior, Alexander Blix before involving anyone else in the department. But before Blix has time to return her call, Kovic is shot and killed in her own home – execution style. And in the apartment below, Blix's daughter Iselin narrowly escapes becoming the killer's next victim.

Four days later, Blix and online crime journalist Emma Ramm are locked inside an interrogation room, facing the National Criminal Investigation Service. Blix has shot and killed a man, and Ramm saw it all happen.

As Iselin's life hangs in the balance, under-fire Blix no longer knows who he can trust ... and he's not even certain that he's killed the right man...

Two of Nordic Noir's most brilliant writers return with the explosive, staggeringly accomplished, emotive third instalment in the international, bestselling Blix & Ramm series ... and it will take your breath away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Under the Radar (Sisterhood Book 13) *




  








*The Sisterhood takes on a cult in this breathtaking thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Final Justice.*

A Sister’s work is never done—not when there are wrongs to right and underdogs to defend. Just returned to their mountaintop hideaway after their latest successful mission, the seven fearless friends enjoy a celebratory dinner and retire to bed. But within an hour, an alarm sounds, and the ladies rush into the compound in time to see Myra and their mentor, Charles, climbing aboard a helicopter. All that’s left is a mysterious note, signed by Charles. 

Still reeling, the Sisters receive an urgent call from retired justice Pearl Barnes. Pearl runs an underground railroad to help abused and displaced women, and she’s just rescued fourteen pregnant teenagers who belong to a highly secretive and controversial polygamy sect. But keeping the girls safe will require the kind of help only the Sisterhood can provide—if they can band together and go it alone . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Cross and Burn *




  








*Psychologist Tony Hill and ex-DCI Carol Jordan—the UK crime fighting partners from the TV series Wire in the Blood—face down a serial killer.*

International bestselling crime writer Val McDermid’s work speaks for itself: her books have sold millions of copies worldwide, won numerous accolades, and attracted a devoted following of readers around the globe.

_Cross and Burn_ picks up where _The Retribution _left off: following the best crime-fighting team in the UK—clinical psychologist Tony Hill and police detective Carol Jordan—who when we last saw them were barely speaking, and whose relationship will now be challenged even further. But just because they’re not talking doesn’t mean the killing stops.

Women are being murdered—ones who bear an unsettling resemblance to Carol Jordan. And when the evidence begins to point in a disturbing direction, thinking the unthinkable seems the only possible answer. Cornered by events, Tony and Carol are forced to fight for themselves and each other as never before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Deep Freeze (West Coast Series Book 1) *




  








*A former screen diva’s biggest fan is about to become her worst nightmare in this psychological thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author.*

When she wakes up, she's very cold. Colder than she's ever been in her life. She can't move or speak. And then she sees him—the one who took her. And before she dies, she wishes she could scream.

Former movie star Jenna Hughes left Hollywood for a remote farm in Oregon to escape the confines of fame. But someone has followed her—an obsessed fan whose letters are shockingly personal and deeply disturbing. And while Jenna's already shaken up by what she's seen on paper, she'd be terrified if she knew what Sheriff Shane Carter is investigating. It's a grizzly case that started with the discovery of a dead woman in the woods. Now two more women are missing, one of whom bears a striking resemblance to Jenna.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Blood Line (A Tom Rollins Thriller Book 1) *




  








*He’s quiet, ordinary looking. But if you cross him – welcome to your worst nightmare.*

Tom Rollins has gone AWOL from his CIA black-ops unit and is living off-grid when he hears that the woman he loves, Alejandra, has been murdered by a person or persons unknown.

Rollins is determined to punish her killers and sets out on his own personal search and destroy mission. Applying pressure as only he knows how, he quickly discovers who was behind the killing – a vicious gang of hardened criminals.

Using his dizzying array of lethal skills, Rollins begins to take out the leaders of the gang, one by one. But then he discovers that Alejandra’s murder was part of a larger conspiracy, one that threatens death and destruction on a horrifying scale.

The conspirators are clever and ruthless. They’ve thought of everything, covered every angle. Except one - Tom Rollins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Wrong Turn (A Tom Rollins Thriller Book 2) *




  








*A lost town controlled by a ruthless family. Now one man stands against them. *

Fugitive ex-special forces operative, Tom Rollins, is en route to Mexico when he is forced to detour into the small town of Brenton, Texas, a place whose glory days are far behind it. A powerful criminal family, the McQuades, runs things now and they don’t take kindly to strangers. 

When some of their thugs try to intimidate Tom, he pushes back – hard. The McQuades can’t stand for that - they have Tom beaten, arrested, thrown in jail. 

If that was all they did, he’d probably let it slide, just leave town. But tough guy Earl McQuade makes a fatal mistake – he steals a pendant from Tom, a piece of jewellery given to him by the woman he loved. 

Tom wants that pendant back and he’ll do whatever it takes to get it. 

The McQuades have powerful allies – corrupt politicians and law enforcement, a lethal biker gang, a small army of foot soldiers. They’re not worried about Tom – one guy against all of us, what can he do? 
They’re about to find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hard To Kill (A Tom Rollins Thriller Book 3) *




  








*One man can’t start a war. But he can end it.*

Laying low in Mexico, Tom meets Carmen who is searching for her little sister Rosa, recently abducted and trafficked by a vicious gang. Tom sees that Carmen is likely to get herself killed and decides he is duty bound to help her.

The hunt for Rosa pits them against a terrifying Mexican cartel and ultimately leads them back to the US and a criminal conspiracy to open a vast stretch of the border for the trafficking of guns, drugs and women.

The cartel leaders stand to make billions, but Tom’s relentless one-man campaign is making them nervous, so they bring in some elite talent to solve the problem. Meanwhile, Tom’s old enemies in law enforcement realise he’s back in the US and send a hit team to finish him off.

Caught between cartel sicarios and ex-military assassins, Tom will need every one of his formidable skills if he is to survive his deadliest adventure...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*An Ocean of Air: Why the Wind Blows and Other Mysteries of the Atmosphere *




  








*The science and history of what lies between us and space: “I never knew air could be so interesting.” —Bill Bryson, New York Times bestselling author of The Body: A Guide for Occupants*

A flamboyant Renaissance Italian discovers how heavy our air really is (the air filling Carnegie Hall, for example, weighs seventy thousand pounds). A one-eyed barnstorming pilot finds a set of winds that constantly blow five miles above our heads. An impoverished American farmer figures out why hurricanes move in a circle by carving equations with his pitchfork on a barn door. A well-meaning inventor nearly destroys the ozone layer (he also came up with the idea of putting lead in gasoline). A reclusive mathematical genius predicts, thirty years before he’s proven right, that the sky contains a layer of floating metal fed by the glowing tails of shooting stars.

We don’t just live in the air; we live because of it. It’s the most miraculous substance on earth, responsible for our food, our weather, our water, and our ability to hear. In this exuberant book, science writer Gabrielle Walker peels back the layers of our atmosphere with the stories of the people who have uncovered its secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Storytelling Animal: How Stories Make Us Human *




  









Humans live in landscapes of make-believe. We spin fantasies. We devour novels, films, and plays. Even sporting events and criminal trials unfold as narratives. Yet the world of story has long remained an undiscovered and unmapped country. It’s easy to say that humans are “wired” for story, but _why_?

In this delightful and original book, Jonathan Gottschall offers the first unified theory of storytelling. He argues that stories help us navigate life’s complex social problems—just as flight simulators prepare pilots for difficult situations. Storytelling has evolved, like other behaviors, to ensure our survival.

Drawing on the latest research in neuroscience, psychology, and evolutionary biology, Gottschall tells us what it means to be a storytelling animal. Did you know that the more absorbed you are in a story, the more it changes your behavior? That all children act out the same kinds of stories, whether they grow up in a slum or a suburb? That people who read more fiction are more empathetic?

Of course, our story instinct has a darker side. It makes us vulnerable to conspiracy theories, advertisements, and narratives about ourselves that are more “truthy” than true. National myths can also be terribly dangerous: Hitler’s ambitions were partly fueled by a story.

But as Gottschall shows in this remarkable book, stories can also change the world for the better. Most successful stories are moral—they teach us how to live, whether explicitly or implicitly, and bind us together around common values. We know we are master shapers of story. _The Storytelling Animal_ finally reveals how stories shape _us_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Bacteria and Bayonets: The Impact of Disease in American Military History*



  








*A fascinating look at how microbes have affected war outcomes from colonial times to the present.*

Various powerful enemies from the British to the Nazis, and legendary individuals including Tecumseh and Robert E. Lee, have all fallen before the arms of the American soldier. Yet the deadliest enemy faced by the nation, one that has killed more warriors than all its foes combined, is disease.

But illness has been more than just a historical cause of casualties for the American military. In numerous wars, it has helped to decide battles, drive campaigns, and determine strategy. In fact, the Patriots owed pestilence as much for their victory in the Revolution as they did their own force of arms. Likewise, disease helped to prevent the conquest of Canada in 1812, drove strategy in the Mexican War, handicapped Lee’s 1862 advance, and helped lead to World War II. Disease also provided an edge in the wars against Native Americans, yet just as soon turned on the United States when unacclimated US troops were dispatched to the southern Pacific.

This book not only traces the path of disease in American military history but also recounts numerous episodes and anecdotes related to the history of illness. It is a compelling story, one that has been overlooked and underappreciated. Yellow fever, malaria, tuberculosis, glanders, bubonic plague, smallpox, and numerous other bacteria and viruses all conspired to defeat America—and remain enemies that need to be recognized.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Definitive FDR: Roosevelt: The Lion and the Fox (1882–1940) and Roosevelt: The Soldier of Freedom (1940–1945) *




  








*A Pulitzer Prize–winning historian’s dramatic biography of Franklin Delano Roosevelt, US president during the Depression and WWII.*

Franklin Delano Roosevelt was the longest serving president in US history, reshaping the country during the crises of the Great Depression and World War II. James MacGregor Burns’s magisterial two-volume biography tells the complete life story of the fascinating political figure who instituted the New Deal.

_Roosevelt: The Lion and the Fox (1882_*–*_1940)_: Before his ascension to the presidency, FDR laid the groundwork for his unprecedented run with decades of canny political maneuvering and steady consolidation of power. Hailed by the _New York Times _as “a sensitive, shrewd, and challenging book” and by _Newsweek_ as “a case study unmatched in American political writings,” _The Lion and the Fox_ details Roosevelt’s youth and education, his rise to national prominence, all the way through his first two terms as president.

_Roosevelt: The Soldier of Freedom (1940_*–*_1945)_: The Pulitzer Prize and National Book Award–winning history of FDR’s final years examines the president’s skillful wartime leadership as well as his vision for postwar peace. Acclaimed by William Shirer as “the definitive book on Roosevelt in the war years,” and by bestselling author Barbara Tuchman as “engrossing, informative, endlessly readable,” _The Soldier of Freedom_ is a moving profile of a leader gifted with rare political talent in an era of extraordinary challenges.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Experimental Units of Hitler's Condor Legion: German Aircraft In Action During the Spanish Civil War (Air War Archive) *




  







At the start of the Spanish Civil War the nationalists sought help for their cause from Germany, following which volunteers from the German Air Force and Army formed what was called the Condor Legion. This force made a significant contribution to General Francos eventual victory and this included two experimental air units, known as VJ/88 and VB/88. The formers mission was to combat test the new monoplane fighters; the Messerschmitt Bf 109 and the Heinkel He 112. The latter groups task was to test the new twin-engine, retractable undercarriage bombers; the Heinkel He 111, the fast Dornier Do 17 and the Junkers Ju 86.The Heinkels made their combat debut on 9 March 1937, when they attacked Republican held airfields in support of the Battle of Guadalajara. The Heinkel proved superior to the two other German medium bombers, being both faster and carrying a heavier bomb load. Likewise, the Messerschmitt Bf 109 was quickly found to be the better of the two fighters. This book aims to examine the history of the men and machines that served in those units. The Fhrer thought the matter over. I urged him to give support [to Franco] under all circumstances, firstly, in order to prevent the further spread of communism in that theatre and, secondly, to test my young Luftwaffe at this opportunity in this or that technical respect.Herman Gring at the Nuremberg War Trials.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Vatican Pimpernel: The World War II Exploits of the Monsignor Who Saved Over 6,500 Lives *




  








During the German occupation of Rome from 1942–1944, Irishman Monsignor Hugh O’Flaherty ran an escape organization for Allied POWs and civilians, including Jews. Safe within the Vatican state, he regularly ventured out in disguise to continue his mission, which earned him the nickname “the Pimpernel of the Vatican.” When the Allies entered Rome, he and his collaborators— priests, nuns, and laypeople of numerous nationalities and religious beliefs—had saved the lives of over 6,500 people. 

The first new telling of this extraordinary story in decades, this book also addresses the fascinating dichotomy between O’Flaherty and Herbert Kappler, the Gestapo chief in Rome who ordered him killed, and who, after the war, reconciled with the monsignor, and even asked him to perform his baptism. 

For his heroic efforts, O’Flaherty was awarded the highest honors, including a Congressional Medal, and was the first Irishman named the Notary of the Holy Office. His story was immortalized in the 1983 film_ The Scarlet and the Black_, which starred Gregory Peck as O’Flaherty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Japanese Battleships, 1897-1945: A Photographic Archive *




  








*Rare images of the Imperial Japanese Navy’s fleet before it was almost completely destroyed in World War II.*

This photographic archive contains some 125 stunning images of the battleships of the Imperial Japanese Navy, many unfamiliar, some very rare. They constitute an archive that is pretty much without equal in publications in the West. The period covered is from the launch of Japan's first real contemporary battleship, _Yashima_, built by Armstrong’s on the Tyne, up to the final destruction of her fleet in the Pacific in 1945.

During that time Japan built up the third largest navy in the world and, before the First World War, it was Britain that armed her at sea. All her dreadnoughts saw action in the Second World War, and of all these numerous ships only _Nagato_ survived the conflict. She was to become a target in the Bikini A-bomb tests in 1946.

Just as the ships were lost, so were the majority of photographic records, and relatively few images have come down to us. This selection from R.A. Burt's archive represents therefore a remarkable portrayal of these ships. Extended captions and ship specifications enhance its reference value, making it an essential volume for enthusiasts, modelers, and anyone with an interest in the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hawker Hurricane and Sea Hurricane (FlightCraft Book 3) *




  








*This fully illustrated volume examines the legendary RAF fighter with full details on its WWII service and design modifications.*

The Hawker Hurricane was aeronautical engineer Sidney Camm's masterpiece. The fighter entered Royal Air Force service in 1937 and quickly became one of the most important aircraft in Britain's military arsenal—especially in the first three years of the Second World War. It served in every wartime theatre, from Norway and France, to the Battle of Britain, the defense of Malta, the campaigns in the Western Desert, the Russian Front, and in the Far East where it saw service until the end of hostilities.

Martin Derry offers a concise yet informative history of the Hurricane's development, operational career and design improvements, including many contemporary photographs with detailed captions; a 16-page color illustration section offering profiles and 2-views of 48 separate aircraft; and finally a section prepared by master maker Tony O'Toole, listing and illustrating the plastic model kits of the Hurricane available in all scales.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Japanese Army Air Force Units and Their Aces, 1931–1945: 1931-1945*




  








*An extensive guide to Japan’s Army Air Force Units and their ace pilots during conflicts in the 1930s and ‘40s, now in English.*

Commencing with a detailed study of the development, equipment, and operations flown by this force since its inception immediately after the end of World War I, until the catastrophic conclusion of World War II, the initial section deals with the wars in China and Manchuria, as well as the Pacific War of 1941-1945.

The second section explores the history of each unit, listing the types of aircraft used, the bases from which they flew, and the unit and formation commanders. Notable mission details are also included.

Finally, the third section offers biographical notes for notable fighter pilots and features supporting listings and a glossary of Japanese terms. Photographs of pilots and aircraft are also included, along with line drawings indicating the unit markings carried.

This revised edition is a companion volume to _Japanese Naval Air Force Fighter Units and Their Aces, 1932–1945_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Invasion of Sicily 1943 (Images of War) *




  







With victory in North Africa complete, the Allies had a choice. The Americans wanted an early cross channel attack from Britain on North West Europe. Churchill favored invading the soft underbelly of Italy to weaken the Axis forces and gain Italian surrender. With Eisenhowers army and battle-hardened Eighth Army in North Africa, Churchill prevailed.The ambitious Operation HUSKY required meticulous planning. Montgomery's Eighth Army and Patton's Seventh landed successfully although the air landing proved costly. While the outcome was not in doubt the mountainous terrain acted in the defenders favor. The German presence was higher than expected and the vast bulk of the enemy were Italian. In little over a month, the first Americans reached Messina.The strategic plan was successful: the Italian capitulated, Hitler had to reinforce his Southern flank relieving pressure on the Soviets and valuable lessons were learned by Allied for D-Day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Armoured Warfare in the Battle for Normandy (Images of War) *




  








*This fully illustrated WWII history offers a vivid look at the armored vehicles used by Allied and Nazi forces during D-Day and the Normandy Campaign.*

The remarkable photographs collected here illustrate in graphic detail the role armor played in the Allied D-Day landings and the liberation of occupied France—as well as the skill and tenacity of the German panzer units that confronted them. The struggle gave rise to a sequence of battles that were among the most intense, and critical, of any fought in the Second World War.


Anthony Tucker-Jones traces the course of the armored campaign through these striking wartime photographs: the D-Day landings, the first clashes of the opposing tanks and anti-tank guns, then the Allied operations that culminated in the Allied breakthrough and the destruction of the German 5th Panzer Army at Falaise.

The images offer a fascinating inside view of the fighting itself and of the widespread destruction it caused. But they also record the routines of tank warfare, and give a vivid impression of the experience of the tank crews of the day and of the tanks they operated, including the German Mk IVs, Panthers, and Tigers, and the Allied Shermans, Churchills and specialized tanks, such as Hobart’s Funnies, that confronted each other in France.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Armoured Warfare in the North African Campaign (Images of War)*




  







The North African campaign, the struggle of the Italians and Germans against the Allies in Egypt, Libya and Tunisia between 1940 and 1943, was a war of movement and maneuver, of dramatic changes of fortune, and it was a war in which mechanized forces—tanks in particular—excelled. Compared with the heavily populated landscapes of northwest Europe, the empty open spaces of North Africa appeared to be ideal operating terrain for tanks, yet the harsh desert conditions tested men and machinery to the limit, as Anthony Tucker-Jones demonstrates in this remarkable selection of wartime photographs.The use of armor during the entire course of the campaign is covered, from the initial Italian offensive, the arrival of Rommels Panzergruppe Afrika, the battles fought along the North African shore which culminated in El Alamein, then the Allied advance into Tunisia which led to the final defeat of the German and Italian armies.The images give a fascinating inside view of combat, but they also reveal the daily routines of tank warfare 65 years ago, and give a vivid impression of what it was like to fight in and live with the tanks of the day the German Mk IIIs and Mk IVs and the Tiger, the British Matildas and Valentines and the American Grants and Shermans that contributed so much to the Allied victory. Training, maintenance, transportation and supply are shown, as are the daily lives of the tank crews and extreme conditions in which they worked and fought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*SS Polizei at War, 1940–1945: A History of the Division (Images of War) *




  







Formed in 1939 SS-Polizei Division were not considered initially as an SS fighting force, and this status was reflected in the quality of the equipment they were issued. Following operations in France, Greece and then Russia, it was not until 1942 the division was transferred to the Waffen-SS, and eventually upgraded to a Panzergrenadier division, the 4th SS-Polizei-Panzergrenadier Division.The book describes how the SS-Polizei Division fought across the Low Countries, the Eastern Front, before deploying to the Balkans and Greece where it committed numerous atrocities. During the last days of the War it was assigned to Army Detachment Steiner defending Berlin where many soldiers fought to the death.This book is a unique glimpse into one of the most infamous fighting machines in World War Two and a great addition to any reader interested Waffen-SS history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Auschwitz Death Camp (Images of War) *




  








*A World War II pictorial history detailing Nazi Germany’s Auschwitz concentration camp, its monstrous creators, and what went on inside.*

The concentration camp at Auschwitz-Birkenau was the site of the single largest mass murder in history. Over one million mainly Jewish men, women, and children were murdered in its gas chambers. Countless more died as a result of disease and starvation. _Auschwitz Death Camp_ is a chilling pictorial record of this infamous establishment. Using some 250 photographs together with detailed captions and accompanying text, it describes how Auschwitz evolved from a brutal labor camp at the beginning of the war into what was literally a factory of death. The images show how people lived, worked, and died at Auschwitz.

The book covers the men who conceived and constructed this killing machine, and how the camp provided a vast labor pool for various industrial complexes erected in the vicinity. _Auschwitz Death Camp_ is shocking proof of the magnitude of horror inflicted by the Nazis on innocent men, women, and children. Such evil should not be forgotten lest it reappear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Battle of Kursk, 1943 (Images of War)*




  







"The greatest tank battle in world history, known as Operation CITADEL, opened during the early hours of 5 July 1943, and its outcome was to decide the eventual outcome of the war on the Eastern Front. Images of War—Battle of Kursk 1943, is an illustrated account of this pivotal battle of the war on the Eastern Front, when the Germans threw 900,000 men and 2,500 tanks against 1,300,000 soldiers and 3,000 tanks of the Red Army in a savage battle of attrition.Unlike many pictorial accounts of the war on the Eastern Front, Battle of Kursk 1943 draws upon both German and Russian archive material, all of which are rare or unpublished. The images convey the true scale, intensity and horror of the fighting at Kursk, as the Germans tried in vain to batter their way through the Soviet defensive systems. The battle climaxed at the village of Prokhorovka, which involved some 1,000 tanks fighting each other at pointblank range.During this vicious two week battle the Red Army dealt the Panzerwaffe a severe battering from which the German war effort was never to recover fully. Kursk finally ended the myth of German invincibility."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Allied Tanks of the Second World War (Images of War) *




  







Expert author Michael Green has compiled a full inventory of the tanks developed and deployed by the Allied armies during the six year war against Nazi Germany and her Axis partners.There were four categories of tank: Light, Medium, Heavy and Super Heavy. Combat experience proved Light tanks (such as the Stuart and T-26) to be ineffective. Medium tanks (the US M4 series, named Sherman by the British, and Russian T-34) soon dominated with their fire power, protection and mobility.The later stages of the War required the Allies to answer the Axis Panther and Tiger tanks with up-gunned and up-armoured second generation M4s, T-34-85s and the Sherman Firefly. Totally new heavy tanks such as the M-26, Pershing, Soviet KV-1 series and the British Centurion only saw action in the final months.Allied Tanks of the Second World War covers all these categories in detail as well as the few super heavy tanks such as the French Char 2C and the TOG. For an informed and highly illustrated work this book has no comparable rival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*We Few: U.S. Special Forces in Vietnam *




  








*A Green Beret’s gripping memoir of American Special Forces in Southeast Asia during the Vietnam War.*

In 1970, on his second tour to Vietnam, Nick Brokhausen served in Recon Team Habu, CCN. Officially, it was known as the Studies and Observations group. In fact, this Special Forces squad, which Brokhausen calls “an unwashed, profane, ribald, joyously alive fraternity,” undertook some of the most dangerous and suicidal reconnaissance missions ever in the enemy-controlled territory of Cambodia and Laos. But they didn’t infiltrate the jungles alone. They fought alongside the Montagnards—oppressed minorities from the mountain highlands, trained by the US military in guerilla tactics, armed, accustomed to the wild, and fully engaged in a war against the North Vietnamese. Together this small unit formed the backbone of ground reconnaissance in the Republic of Vietnam, racking up medals for valor—but at a terrible cost.

“In colorful, military-jargon-laced prose leavened by gallows humor, Brokhausen pulls few punches describing what it was like to navigate remote jungle terrain under the constant threat of enemy fire. A smartly written, insider’s view of one rarely seen Vietnam War battleground.” —_Booklist_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/21/22.

Currently $1.

*My Combat Story: One Vet's Time in Afghanistan *




  







Thank you for considering my book. I'm Capt. (Ret.) Christian Saulnier and I deployed to Southern Afghanistan. I spent eight months on a tour which changed my life forever. This is simply my story transcribed from my personal diary. I was responsible for the artillery fire while I patrolled the area with my Infantry Company. This is not meant to be an "action story" but a true representation of a soldier deployed on operations. This story shows what life is like on a combat deployment. This is a very candid and personal view of war. It's not perfect but it's my story and I would love to share it with you. Anyone who wants the free PDF can email me at saulnierchristian *SEE AMAZON link for rest of email address. I don't want to post it here.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/22/22.

Currently $2.

*Lines of Departure (Frontlines Book 2) *




  








Vicious interstellar conflict with an indestructible alien species. Bloody civil war over the last habitable zones of the cosmos. Political unrest, militaristic police forces, dire threats to the Solar System…

Humanity is on the ropes, and after years of fighting a two-front war with losing odds, so is North American Defense Corps officer Andrew Grayson. He dreams of dropping out of the service one day, alongside his pilot girlfriend, but as warfare consumes entire planets and conditions on Earth deteriorate, he wonders if there will be anywhere left for them to go.

After surviving a disastrous space-borne assault, Grayson is reassigned to a ship bound for a distant colony—and packed with malcontents and troublemakers. His most dangerous battle has just begun.

In this sequel to the bestselling _Terms of Enlistment_, a weary soldier must fight to prevent the downfall of his species…or bear witness to humanity’s last, fleeting breaths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Angles of Attack (Frontlines Book 3)*




  








The alien forces known as the Lankies are gathering on the solar system’s edge, consolidating their conquest of Mars and setting their sights on Earth. The far-off colony of New Svalbard, cut off from the rest of the galaxy by the Lanky blockade, teeters on the verge of starvation and collapse. The forces of the two Earth alliances have won minor skirmishes but are in danger of losing the war. For battle-weary staff sergeant Andrew Grayson and the ragged forces of the North American Commonwealth, the fight for survival is entering a catastrophic new phase.

Forging an uneasy alliance with their Sino-Russian enemies, the NAC launches a hybrid task force on a long shot: a stealth mission to breach the Lanky blockade and reestablish supply lines with Earth. Plunging into combat against a merciless alien species that outguns, outmaneuvers, and outfights them at every turn, Andrew and his fellow troopers could end up cornered on their home turf, with no way out and no hope for reinforcement. And this time, the struggle for humanity’s future can only end in either victory or annihilation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fields of Fire (Frontlines Book 5)*




  








The time has come to take the fight to the Lankies.

Mars has been under Lanky control for more than a year. Since then, the depleted forces of Earth’s alliances have rebuilt their fleets, staffing old warships with freshly trained troops. Torn between the need to beat the Lankies to the punch and taking enough time to put together an effective fighting force, command has decided to strike now.

Once again, seasoned veterans Andrew and Halley find themselves in charge of green troops and at the sharp tip of the spear as the combined military might of Earth goes up against the Lankies. But if there’s one constant in war, it’s that no battle plan survives first contact with the enemy…and the Lankies want to hold on to Mars as badly as humanity wants to reclaim it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Points of Impact (Frontlines Book 6)*




  








*Humankind may have won the battle, but a new threat looms larger than ever before…*

Earth’s armed forces have stopped the Lanky advance and chased their ships out of the solar system, but for CDC officer Andrew Grayson, the war feels anything but won. On Mars, the grinding duty of flushing out the twenty-meter-tall alien invaders from their burrows underground is wearing down troops and equipment at an alarming rate. And for the remaining extrasolar colonies, the threat of a Lanky attack is ever present.

Earth’s game changer? New advanced ships and weapons, designed to hunt and kill Lankies and place humanity’s militaries on equal footing with their formidable foes. Andrew and his wife, Halley, both now burdened with command responsibilities and in charge of more lives than just their own, are once again in humanity’s vanguard as they prepare for this new phase in the war. But the Lankies have their own agenda…and in war, the enemy doesn’t usually wait until you are prepared. As Andrew is once again plunged into the chaos and violence of war with an unyielding species, he is forced to confront the toll this endless conflict is taking on them all, and the high price of survival…at any cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Last Squadron *




  








Just fifteen years from now, the world is polarised along ethnic and religious lines. Regional low-intensity wars have now been raging for thirty-five years.

In the midst of the conflict, ninety-seven members of the Allied forces 9th Mountain Squadron enroute from the Northern Front for a long awaited period of rest and relaxation, are shot down over the Nordic wilderness.

With no way of communicating with the outside world, the aircraft’s captain, Natasha Kavolsky, and the squadron commander, Major Alexander Burton, lead the squadron out of the wilderness only to discover that during their absence the world they knew has ceased to exist.

This is a story of comradeship, hope and despair set in a world that is even now a real and terrifying possibility.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wish List *




  








*A movie star trades in Hollywood for trucking in a novel of midlife mayhem and second-chance romance by the #1 New York Times bestselling author.*

A brilliant movie career, two adoring husbands—none of it is enough to erase the memory of Ariel Hart’s one true love. Back when she was plain, shy Aggie Bixby, a dark-eyed young man named Felix touched her heart . . . then vanished from her life.

Now, she’s about to do something shocking and outrageous—sell her house and leave Hollywood behind. Making her new home in the quiet town of Chula Vista, she meets Lex Sanders, a wealthy rancher and breeder of Arabian horses. Ariel sees something familiar in his smoldering eyes—something that triggers long-buried memories of a love so pure and so perfect, it couldn't possibly last . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Reading behind Bars: A True Story of Literature, Law, and Life as a Prison Librarian *




  








“A fascinating look into a world many of us never see, and a powerful story about one woman’s journey to find her own strength, with a clear message of the importance of books and information for all.” *—Booklist (American Library Association), starred review*

Shortlisted for the 2020 Social Justice & Advocacy Book Award by In the Margins Book Awards.

In December 2008, twentysomething Jill Grunenwald graduated with her master’s degree in library science, ready to start living her dream of becoming a librarian. But the economy had a different idea. As the Great Recession reared its ugly head, jobs were scarce. After some searching, however, Jill was lucky enough to snag one of the few librarian gigs left in her home state of Ohio. The catch? The job was behind bars as the prison librarian at a men’s minimum-security prison. Talk about baptism by fire.

As an untested twentysomething woman, to say that the job was out of Jill’s comfort zone was an understatement. She was forced to adapt on the spot, speedily learning to take the metal detectors, hulking security guards, and colorful inmates in stride. Over the course of a little less than two years, Jill came to see past the bleak surroundings and the orange jumpsuits and recognize the humanity of the men stuck behind bars. They were just like every other library patron—persons who simply wanted to read, to be educated and entertained through the written word. By helping these inmates, Jill simultaneously began to recognize the humanity in everyone and to discover inner strength that she never knew she had.

At turns poignant and hilarious, _Reading behind Bars_ is a perfect read for fans of _Orange is the New Black_ and _Shakespeare Saved My Life_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Greentown: Murder and Mystery in Greenwich, America's Wealthiest Community *




  








The first edition of _Greentown_ helped reopen one of America’s most shameful unsolved murder cases, the savage slaying of fifteen-year-old Martha Moxley in an exclusive enclave of Greenwich, Connecticut, the night before Halloween 1975. Soon after Martha’s body was discovered, attention focused on members of the Skakel family, who lived across the street from the Moxleys. Ethel Skakel and Robert Kennedy had married in Greenwich, and the two families were close. Thomas Skakel, Ethel’s nephew, was the last known person to see Martha alive. The murder weapon, a ladies’ golf club, came from the Skakel household. When the Greenwich police tried to pursue its investigation, however, the community closed in upon itself. Lawyers were summoned, walls went up, information was suppressed, and no one was charged. And yet, continuing to haunt Greenwich, the case refused to go away—until, twenty-three years later, following the publication of this book, a grand jury was convened, and two years after that a man—Thomas’s brother Michael—was finally indicted for the crime.

This revised edition now brings the Martha Moxley murder case to a close. Updated to include the indictment, trial, and conviction of the murderer, _Greentown_ offers the suspenseful and chilling account of a terrible crime. More than that, while relating a tale of seductive power, it uses the murder to tell the heartrending story of a family and a community responding to the unthinkable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Lord God Made Them All (All Creatures Great and Small Book 4)*




  








*Adventures in the English countryside and beyond with the Yorkshire veterinarian and #1 New York Times–bestselling author of All Creatures Great and Small.*

When World War II ends and James Herriot returns to his wife and new family in the English countryside, he dreams mostly of Sunday roasts and Yorkshire puddings, but new adventure has a way of tracking him down. Soon Herriot finds himself escorting a large number of sheep on a steamer to Russia, puzzling through the trials of fatherhood, and finding creative ways to earn the trust of suspicious neighbors who rely on him for the wellbeing of their beloved animals. Herriot’s winning humor and self-deprecating humanity shine through every page, and his remarkable storytelling has captivated readers for generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Essential Scalia: On the Constitution, the Courts, and the Rule of Law *




  








*Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia in his own words: the definitive collection of his opinions, speeches, and articles on the most essential and vexing legal questions, with an intimate foreword by Justice Elena Kagan

“[Scalia’s writings] are as readable today as they were when they first appeared. . . . Especially illuminating to anyone who wants to unlock the mystery of why Ginsburg admired Scalia—or who wants to get a sense of where the Supreme Court may be headed.”—The Wall Street Journal*

A justice on the United States Supreme Court for three decades, Antonin Scalia transformed the way that judges, lawyers, and citizens think about the law. _The Essential Scalia_ presents Justice Scalia on his own terms, allowing readers to understand the reasoning and insights that made him one of the most consequential jurists in American history.

Known for his forceful intellect and remarkable wit, Scalia mastered the art of writing in a way that both educated and entertained. This comprehensive collection draws from the best of Scalia’s opinions, essays, speeches, and testimony to paint a complete and nuanced portrait of his jurisprudence. This compendium addresses the hot-button issues of the times, from abortion and the right to bear arms to marriage, free speech, religious liberty, and so much more. It also presents the justice’s wise insights on perennial debates over the structure of government created by our Constitution and the proper methods for interpreting our laws.

Brilliant and passionately argued, _The Essential Scalia_ is an indispensable resource for anyone who wants to understand our Constitution, the American legal system, and one of our nation’s most influential and highly regarded jurists and thinkers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Beezley and the Witch: Books 1-3*




  








*I'm a witch without a coven working for a detective sergeant turned into a dog.*

After the coven excommunicates me, I need to find a new job. So when I see a sign asking for an assistant - only witches need apply - I feel my fortunes might be trending up. Sure, there's a murder to solve, a killer on my tail, and my new boss is a French Bulldog, but at least it's not working checkout in a supermarket.

Beezley and I soon form a private investigation service to help with the weird and wonderful cases my small New Zealand town of Riverhead has to offer. Join us as we chase leads into danger and back out again, with the help of some black magic and an occasional chewy dog treat.

*This boxed set contains the following titles:
Selective Spells
Vexatious Voodoo
Muddled Mutt*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Old Fashioned Foul Play (Mystic Bar Mysteries Book 4) *




  








When a socialite is murdered and starts giving orders to Wanda via Zeus, things are about to explode. The woman was haughty and scornful in life, and not much different in death. Her husband, an alcoholic might have been ready to cut the old broad loose. The new boutique in town is the place to shop, but the owner doesn't like getting a dressing down from the hoity-toity. And why is the handsome stranger taking a shine to Kelly, the police chief.

The authorities might be closer to locating Wren. What kind of story will she have as to leaving her baby behind?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vrooms, Brooms, & Heirlooms: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Witchy Business Mysteries Book 1) *




  








The last time witchy car mechanic Victoria Fox did magic, she nearly blew up half a street. Oops. No more magic for her, but is a witch who doesn’t do magic still a witch?

Well, she does have a kitty familiar named Professor Studmuffin Salvitore III. She also has a knack for inviting magical trouble to her shop’s doorstep.

Like her business rival who shows up and offers her a deal. A tempting deal, but she shuts the door in his face anyway. Moments later, his star employee drops dead.

All roads lead to Victoria as the murderer. The problem? She didn’t do it. The other problem? Almost no one believes her.

It’s now up to her and her kitty familiar to prove she’s innocent. Tiptoeing closer to the truth could put them both in danger though. And it might just take a lead paw on the gas pedal to get them out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*By its Cover (Commissario Brunetti Book 23) *




  








*The peace of a Venice library is shattered by the murder of a patron in the New York Times–bestselling series starring “a superb police detective” (Library Journal).*

A Seattle Times Best Mystery and Crime Novel of the Year

One afternoon, Commissario Guido Brunetti gets a frantic call from the director of a prestigious Venetian library. Someone has stolen pages out of several rare books. After a round of questioning, the case seems clear: the culprit must be the man who requested the volumes, an American professor from a Kansas university. The only problem—the man fled the library earlier that day, and after they check his credentials, it seems the American professor doesn’t exist.

As the investigation proceeds, the suspects multiply. And when a seemingly harmless theologian who’d spent years reading at the library turns up brutally murdered, Brunetti must question his expectations about what makes a man innocent or guilty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death in Paradise (Jesse Stone Novels Book 3) *




  








*“[Parker's found] the pitch-perfect voice for a guy who is straining every muscle to cut down on the booze, hang on to his new job as police chief, and not get rattled by the body of a teenage girl”(The New York Times) in this bestselling mystery in the Jesse Stone series.*

Robert B. Parker takes readers back in Paradise, where Detective Jesse Stone is looking for two things: the killer of a teenage girl—and someone, anyone, who is willing to claim the body...

The local cops haven't seen anything like this, but Jesse's L.A. past has made him all too familiar with floaters. This girl hadn't committed suicide; she hadn't been drowned: she'd been shot and dumped, discarded like trash. Before long it becomes clear that she had a taste for the wild life; and her own parents can't be bothered to report her missing, or even admit that she once was a child of theirs. All Jesse has to go on is a young man's school ring on a gold chain, and a hunch or two.

Filled with magnetic characters and the muscular writing that are Parker's trademarks, _Death in Paradise_ is a storytelling masterpiece.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Faithless (Oslo Detective Series Book 5) *




  








*The death of a woman whose body was found in an Oslo dumpster has eerie similarities to a cold case in northern Norway, prompting the Oslo Detectives to launch an investigation that soon becomes personal...

Winner of the Riverton Award
Shortlisted for the Glass Key Award
Shortlisted for the Martin Beck Award
Winner of the Brage Literary Award*

'A masterclass in plotting, atmosphere and character that finely balances shocking twists with the coppers' complicated personal lives' *The Times*

'Dahl has an international reputation for skilfully plotted police procedurals that are drenched in the minutiae of detection. This is a fine example of his talent, featuring two of his most famous detectives ... If you have never sampled Dahl, now is the time to try' *Daily Mail*

'Skilfully orchestrated tension' *Barry Forshaw, Independent*

*____*

When the body of a woman turns up in a dumpster, scalded and wrapped in plastic, Inspector Frank FrØlich is shocked to discover that he knows her ... and their recent meetings may hold the clue to her murder.

As he begins to learn more about the tragic events surrounding her death, FrØlich's colleague Gunnarstranda deals with a disturbingly similar cold case involving the murder of a young girl in northern Norway. An unsettling number of coincidences emerge, and FrØlich is forced to look into his own past to find the answers ... and to catch the killer before he strikes again.

Dark, brooding and utterly chilling, _Faithless_ is a breath-taking and atmospheric page-turner that marks the return of an internationally renowned and award-winning series, from one of the fathers of Nordic Noir.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Charlie Cooper Mysteries: Volumes 1 - 3 *




  








Previously published as The Charlie Cooper Mysteries: Volumes 1&2 by Deany Ray.

Over 200,000 Charlie Cooper books are now in the hands of mystery readers!

Fans of Stephanie Plum will get hooked on this quirky cast of characters and their mishaps.

JAMMED, PICKLED and DICED are fast-paced, stress-free humorous mysteries with a touch of romance and compelling twists and turns. A light read with no gore or foul language, these books are perfect to unwind at the end of the day.

JAMMED:

At age twenty-nine, Charlie Cooper’s life is not exactly a hit. Working as a precinct secretary at the Boston Police answering phones, making appointments and writing up crime reports means she might not be on the fast track to her ultimate dream job.
And her living situation? She is the proud inhabitant of the most minuscule “master suite” she can afford to pay, where she can brush her teeth, get her clothes out of the dresser drawer and turn on the hallway light without getting out of bed.

But when a job opportunity arises, she’s ready to take the bull by the horns and prove she is more than just a fast typist. Sure, she has to bite the bullet by returning to her hometown and living with her wacky family, but this is only the cover for her real assignment: finding clues involving a real big drug case.
What starts out to be just harmless snooping turns into a pile of dead bodies, slashed tires and threatening notes. But Charlie is determined to solve the case and catch the killer before he catches her.

Throw in two fearless waitresses and a hot fry cook who is not what he seems, and you’ve got the perfect mix of a fast-paced and exciting mystery.

PICKLED:

Charlie Cooper begins a new life in her hometown, Springston. Granted, it’s not as glamorous as she thought it will be. Living with her parents and her brother again means waking up at 6 a.m. with the sound of rock music and putting up with her brother’s annoying video games.

Still, she’s confident that a new apartment will bring her the peace and quiet that she needs. Only problem: lack of funds.
But that should change soon! Together with her new companions, Marge and Celeste, she sets out to be the best undercover investigator the town has ever seen. When their first case comes rolling in, the girls have to bring an escaped red panda back to the zoo. It’s not exactly the dazzling detective work that Charlie had hoped for, but she’s determined to wrap up this case promptly.

Things go south, when the girls not only find the panda, but also something else. Let’s just say it’s a body part that should definitely be attached to a person.
The girls launch themselves into solving the missing body part mystery, but what they get is more than they’ve bargained for. To top things off, Springston’s most handsome detective is constantly on their tail.

DICED:

Charlie's new life in her hometown, Springston, is surely like a rollercoaster ride. You know, when you want to jump for joy, close your eyes, scream from the top of your lungs, throw up and pass out...all at the same time. Anything else would be just plain boring.

Together with Marge and Celeste, her business partners and new best friends, Charlie sets out to fight crime in Springston by being an undercover detective. But that sounds easier than it actually is.
Her new case involves surveillance of a husband who is presumably unfaithful to his wife. Pretty simple, right?
Wrong!

When a dead body appears, and said husband disappears, things might just get out of hand.
Between finding the missing spouse, going to cocktail class with her mom, saving a disastrous dinner involving the hottest cop in town and fixing a laptop she has no clue about, it's time for Charlie to step up before it's not too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Pyramid: And Four Other Kurt Wallander Mysteries (Kurt Wallander Mystery Book 9) *




  








*The story of the Swedish detective’s beginnings, told in five gripping short mysteries: “An indispensable chapter to the saga” (Booklist Online).*

Here are the stories that trace, chronologically, Kurt Wallander’s growth from a rookie cop into a young father and then a middle-aged divorcé, illuminating how he became a first-rate detective and highlighting new facets of the character who “remains one of the most impressive and credible creations of crime fiction today” (_The Guardian_).

“Wallander’s First Case” introduces us to the twenty-one-year-old patrolman on his first homicide case: his next-door neighbor, seemingly dead by his own hand. In “The Man with the Mask”, Wallander is a young father confronting an unexpected threat on Christmas Eve. On the brink of middle age, he is troubled by a distant wife as he unravels the poisoning of a lonely vacationer in “The Man on the Beach.” Newly separated in “The Death of the Photographer,” Wallander investigates the brutal murder—and the well-concealed secrets—of the local studio photographer. In the title story, he is a veteran detective uncovering unexpected connections between a downed mystery plane and the assassination of a pair of elderly sisters.

Written from the unique perspective of an author looking back on the life of his own character, these mysteries are vintage Henning Mankell and essential reading for fans of the fiction series or the BBC program _Wallander _starring Kenneth Branagh. _The Pyramid _is a wonderful display of Mankell’s virtuosity powers as “the unrivalled master of Swedish crime fiction and one of the finest practitioners of the genre anywhere” (_Toronto Star_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl Upstairs: An absolutely gripping psychological thriller debut with a jaw-dropping twist from a stunning new voice in crime fiction*




  








*How well do you know your neighbour?
Would you trust them with your life?*
I heard *Emily* before I saw her. The harsh smack of heels against cheap wooden floorboards. The loud phone calls. The incessant music.

I knew *Emily* before I met her. Discarded receipts in our communal hallway. Sticky leftovers in the shared food waste bin. Wine shop vouchers in the letterbox.

Now she’s gone *missing*, and I’m the only one who can find her. The only one who can save her.

Because I know her best, and I heard _*everything*_.

*The Girl Upstairs is a spine-tingling psychological thriller of grief and obsession that explores how lonely London can be and how sometimes it’s our neighbours who see us most, who know us best…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Double Life *




  








Gabriela is a senior negotiator in the Foreign Office. When she returns to her young family after a seven-month stint in Moscow, something doesn’t seem right.

Isobel is a journalist on the local paper in Camden. After witnessing a violent attack, she starts to investigate. But someone saw her watching, and is making themselves known in increasingly frightening ways.

As Gabriela’s life begins to unravel, Isobel gets closer to the truth, and the two women’s lives converge in this deeply chilling examination of deceit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Battle Mask (The Executioner Book 3)*




  








*The Executioner, a lone-wolf vigilante “who would make Jack Reacher think twice,” takes his war on the mob to a new level (Empireonline.com).*

Once a Vietnam military hero, crack sniper Mack Bolan is now a vigilante, driven by the death of his Massachusetts family to exact vengeance on the mob. Waging war on the West Coast, the Executioner amassed a ten-man army as backup. Seven are now dead. Two are in jail. Only Bolan remains. With a bounty on his head, and every cop in Los Angeles on his tail, Bolan decides to erase his greatest liability: his face.

Under the knife of a former army surgeon, Bolan is transformed. With trademark cunning, he infiltrates the Sicilian syndicate that butchered his friends. In cozying up to the boss’s daughter, Bolan’s plan of revenge has never been so intimate. The Executioner may have a new look, but he’s got the same attitude. Soon his fury is going explode, and strike terror in the very heart of the Mafiosi.

In writing his iconic Executioner series, Don Pendleton turned his lone-wolf vigilante into a bestselling phenomenon and “spawned a genre” that still influences artists today (_The New York Times_). Gerry Conway, cocreator of the Marvel Comics avenger, _The Punisher_, cited the novels as “my inspiration . . . [the] modern equivalent of the pulps.” More than two hundred million copies of the Executioner books have been sold—and a major motion picture based on this classic action series is now in development.

Battle Mask _is the 3rd book in the Executioner series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Silent Running (Superbolan, 95)*




  








*DAMAGE CONTROL*

Coordinated strikes have begun against the governments of major Latin American countries. Simultaneously, Mexico City as well as key cities along the U.S. border from Miami to Los Angeles are being overrun in a massive incursion. To ensure the success of his revolution to seize control of Latin America, mastermind Diego Garcia has captured thousands of civilians to use as human shields at his Mexican stronghold.

Against the background of pending national turmoil, Mack Bolan's job appears simple: rescue key Western lawmakers being held hostage and remove innocents from the line of fire. But as blood and violence reshape the geopolitical landscape, the mission soon becomes a determined fight for America's freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Passenger 19: A Jammer Davis Thriller *




  








*USA Today Best-Selling Author

Florida Book Award Silver Medal

Jammer Davis has investigated many aircraft crashes—but never one with his daughter on board*

Jammer Davis has spent most of his life investigating aircraft accidents. When a small regional jet disappears over the jungles of Colombia, it is a tragedy like dozens of others he has seen...but for one terrible detail—his young daughter, who was en route to a semester abroad in South America, is listed on the passenger manifest.

A distraught Davis rushes to Bogota and bulls his way into the inquiry. When the wreckage is located, it becomes clear the crash was unsurvivable. As the investigation gains momentum, the facts go astray. Two pilots had been shot before the crash, along with one passenger. The possibility of a hijacking looms large as the search begins to focus on two passengers who boarded the plane, yet their remains cannot be found.

Davis uncovers an even more sinister plot behind the entire disaster—one that goes to the highest levels of the United States government. But how could it possibly involve his daughter?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dust to Dust *




  








*A MEDICAL MIRACLE*
The first subjects are lab rats. Injected with two experimental drugs by two different doctors, the rats begin to show signs of renewed youth, restored health, and remarkable vigor. Surprised by the results, neurologist Kat Williams and biochemist Burton Harris believe they have stumbled upon a major breakthrough in the science of aging. But there is only one way to know if their formula can truly reverse the aging process. Their next subject needs to be human . . .

*A LIVING NIGHTMARE*
His name is Jerome. A homeless, destitute alcoholic with no family, no history, and no hope to live, he is the ideal test subject for the next phase of the experiment. Like the lab rats, Jerome responds quickly and dramatically to the serum. But when Dr. Williams and Dr. Harris seek more funding for their study—from a paralyzed billionaire hoping to cure death itself—they make another chilling discovery about their “fountain of youth” drug. Everybody wants it. And some will kill for it . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Final Target (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 9) *




  








*A mission to infiltrate a Mexican drug cartel leaves a rescue specialist stranded among the enemy in a thriller by the New York Times bestselling author.*

Jonathan Grave and his partner Boxers have just been given the kind of suicide mission they specialize in. Dropping into the Mexican jungle, they must infiltrate a drug cartel’s compound and extract a kidnapped DEA agent. But when Grave and Boxers retrieve the hostage and return to the exfil point, all hell breaks loose.

Ambushed, abandoned, and attacked on all sides, their only hope of survival lies inside a remote orphanage where innocent children have been targeted for death. Even if Grave can lead the others to safety across a hundred miles of treacherous, enemy-filled jungle, he can’t shake the feeling that something bigger is at play. A vast conspiracy of international power players who take no prisoners—and leave no survivors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Goldilocks Enigma: Why Is the Universe Just Right for Life? *




  








*An acclaimed physicist and cosmologist considers the multiverse and more: “Very readable indeed . . . This is Doctor Who, but for real.” —TheGuardian*

_The Goldilocks Enigma_ is Paul Davies’s eagerly awaited return to cosmology, the successor to his critically acclaimed bestseller _The Mind of God_. Here he tackles all the “big questions,” including the biggest of them all: Why does the universe seem so well adapted for life?

In his characteristically clear and elegant style, Davies shows how recent scientific discoveries point to a perplexing fact: many different aspects of the cosmos, from the properties of the humble carbon atom to the speed of light, seem tailor-made to produce life. A radical new theory says it’s because our universe is just one of an infinite number of universes, each one slightly different. Our universe is bio-friendly by accident—we just happened to win the cosmic jackpot.

While this “multiverse” theory is compelling, it has bizarre implications, such as the existence of infinite copies of each of us and Matrix-like simulated universes. And it still leaves a lot unexplained. Davies believes there’s a more satisfying solution to the problem of existence: the observations we make today could help shape the nature of reality in the remote past. If this is true, then life—and, ultimately, consciousness—aren’t just incidental byproducts of nature, but central players in the evolution of the universe.

Whether he’s elucidating dark matter or dark energy, M-theory or the multiverse, Davies brings the leading edge of science into sharp focus, provoking us to think about the cosmos and our place within it in new and thrilling ways.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Birth of Britain (A History of the English-Speaking Peoples) *




  








*The first volume of the Nobel Prize–winning prime minister’s breathtaking history of Britain explores the birth of a great nation and world power.*

In the “wilderness” years after Winston S. Churchill unflinchingly guided his country through World War II, he turned his masterful hand to an exhaustive history of the country he loved above all else. And the world discovered that this brilliant military strategist was an equally brilliant storyteller. In 1953, the great man was awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature for “his mastery of historical and biographical description as well as for brilliant oratory in defending exalted human values.”

In this first of four volumes exploring the history of the United Kingdom, _The Birth of Britain_ begins with Caesar’s invasion in 55 BC, and continues through the establishment of the constitutional monarchy, the parliamentary system, and the people who played lead roles in creating democracy in England. The History of the English-Speaking Peoples series remains one of the most compelling and vivid collections of history ever written.

“This history will endure; not only because Sir Winston has written it, but also because of its own inherent virtues―its narrative power, its fine judgment of war and politics, of soldiers and statesmen, and even more because it reflects a tradition of what Englishmen in the hey-day of their empire thought and felt about their country’s past.” —_The Daily Telegraph_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Battle of the Ypres-Comines Canal 1940: France and Flanders Campaign (Battleground Dunkirk)*




  








*This WWII history and battlefield guide explores the significant yet lesser-known WWII combat along the Ypres-Comines Canal during the Battle of France.*

Known in some accounts as the Battle of Wijtschaete, the confrontation along the Ypres-Comines Canal in 1940 is too often overlooked despite its significance. The sacrifice of the battalions on the canal was vital to the all-important retreat to Dunkirk. The four-day conflict likely saved the British Expeditionary Force from almost complete destruction.

Although there was fighting north of Ypres along the Canal Van Ieper Naar De Ijzer, the actual Battle of the Ypres-Comines Canal took place to the south. Three British brigades were pitted against three German divisions along the disused canal which runs from Comines in the south to Ypres in the north. Military historian Jerry Murland covers the order of battle of the British and German units engaged in the fighting.

With more than 150 historic and modern photographs, ten maps, visits to eight CWGC Cemeteries, plus three car tours and two walking itineraries, this volume is an essential companion for exploring the area. Visitors will no doubt wish to combine a visit to the First World War sites around Ypres with the fighting along the canal in 1940, recognizing many places that were fought over in both wars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*1941: Fighting the Shadow War: A Divided America in a World at War*




  






*“A wide-ranging examination of America’s entry into World War II.” —Kirkus Reviews, starred review*

In _1941: Fighting the Shadow War, A Divided America in a World at War_, historian Marc Wortman thrillingly explores the little-known history of America’s clandestine involvement in World War II before the attack on Pearl Harbor.

Prior to that infamous day, America had long been involved in a shadow war. Winston Churchill, England’s beleaguered new prime minister, pleaded with Franklin D. Roosevelt for help. FDR concocted ingenious ways to come to his aid, without breaking the Neutrality Acts. Launching Lend-Lease, conducting espionage at home and in South America to root out Nazi sympathizers, and waging undeclared war in the Atlantic, were just some of the tactics with which FDR battled Hitler in the shadows.

FDR also had to contend with growing isolationism and anti-Semitism as he tried to influence public opinion. While Americans were sympathetic to those being crushed under Axis power, they were unwilling to enter a foreign war. Wortman tells the story through the eyes of the powerful as well as ordinary citizens. Their stories weave throughout the intricate tapestry of events that unfold during the crucial year of 1941.

Combining military and political history, Wortman’s “brisk narrative takes us across nations and oceans with a propulsive vigor that speeds the book along like a good thriller” (_The Wall Street Journal_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Air War Over North Africa: USAAF Ascendant (Images of War) *




  








The year 1942 began badly for the Allies. German U-boats were indiscriminately sinking merchant shipping off America’s east coast and in the Caribbean. Allied fortunes were no better in the Far East under the relentless Japanese advance. America was struggling to hold the Philippines, while the Soviet Union was fighting a series of bitter winter battles against Hitler’s Wehrmacht at the gates of Moscow. General Erwin Rommel’s surprise offensive in North Africa brought a renewed threat to the Middle East in mid-1942, which hastened the transfer of U.S. aircraft to Egypt to assist the beleaguered British.

The vast, sprawling deserts of North Africa were a new and strange terrain to American aircrew. Confronted by sand storms, flooding rains, extremes of temperature and primitive living conditions, the United States Army Air Forces were pitted against an experienced and determined enemy. U.S. air power nevertheless played a decisive role in the Allied invasion of Northwest Africa and the subsequent surrender of Axis forces in Tunisia in May 1943. Later bombing missions flown from North Africa struck Axis targets across Europe and supported the Allied invasions of Sicily and mainland Italy.

This book is a pictorial account of U.S. fighter aircraft and bombers — including the iconic B-17 Flying Fortress, P-38 Lightning and B-24 Liberator — and the aircrews that fought to establish ascendancy over North African skies and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rommel's Army in the Desert (Images of War) *




  







When German General Rommel and the lead elements of what would become the Afrika Korps landed in Libya in February 1941, nobody could have foreseen the legendary status they would achieve. Sent to support the faltering Italians, they were eventually able to drive the Allies to the very gates of Egypt. Fighting over hostile and rugged terrain, often outnumbered and outgunned, they were only finally undone by their defeat at El Alamein and Allied landings to their rear.This collection of photographs is taken from the albums of three members of the vaunted Afrika Korps. For the first time the daily reality of the North African campaign can be seen from the German point of view. With numerous photographs of vehicles and men at work, this collection paints a portrait of the rugged and dangerous conditions as well as the harsh and brutal nature of desert warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dunkirk Evacuation, Operation Dynamo: Nine Days that Saved an Army (Images of War) *




  








*“Takes you right to the scene of the action in late May and early June 1940, when more than 300,000 soldiers were saved from capture or death.” —Rambles*

The “miracle” of Dunkirk is one of the most inspiring stories of all time. The British Expeditionary Force had been all but surrounded, and, with the French armies collapsing on all sides, it appeared that Britain was about to suffer the heaviest defeat in its history.

When Winston Churchill’s War Cabinet finally accepted that the Battle of France had been lost, preparations were made to try and rescue as many soldiers as possible from one of the few ports left open to the British Expeditionary Force—Dunkirk.

So rushed and chaotic was the retreat to the Channel coast, with thousands of guns, vehicles and tanks being abandoned, there was little time for soldiers to consider taking photographs of the shocking scenes of death and destruction which surrounded them. Yet images do exist of the ships and boats of all descriptions which braved the bombs and guns of the German Air Force to rescue Britain’s only field army from the clutches of Hitler’s panzer divisions.

One man in particular, Sub-Lieutenant John Rutherford Crosby, a member of the crew of the minesweeper, and converted Clyde paddle steamer, HMS _Oriole_, left a legacy of dramatic images. These include the never-to-be-forgotten scenes of long lines of tired and anxious troops stretching into the sea and of bombs exploding on the packed beaches—all with his own personal little camera.

Other images in this book paint a vivid and memorable picture, as no words ever could, of the greatest evacuation of troops under fire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Special Forces Vehicles: 1940 to the Present Day (Images of War) *




  








*A highly illustrated guide to the unconventional vehicles that help special forces succeed in asymmetrical warfare, from the author of The Centurion Tank.*

What is the ideal vehicle for special forces operations, for dangerous missions performed by small units of highly trained troops often working in enemy territory, behind enemy lines? And which vehicles have the world’s armies selected, adapted and developed since modern special forces established themselves as a key arm of the military during the Second World War?

Pat Ware, in this authoritative and highly illustrated book, uses all his expert knowledge of the history of military vehicles to show the fascinating variety of machinery that has been used, from converted Jeeps and Land Rovers to a bizarre collection of even more remarkable, sometimes purpose-built strike vehicles—the Scorpion, Cobra and Supacat Jackal, the LRDG Chevrolet, the Mechem, the Pinzgauer and the Warrior among them.

As well as describing the anatomy of the typical special forces vehicle, with particular reference to the iconic SAS Jeeps and the Land Rover “Pink Panther,” he illustrates all of the known special forces vehicles, giving technical data, including information on power units and transmission, type of weapons, auxiliary equipment, armored protection, speed and mobility, and weight. He also explains the nature of special forces and describes their historic origins, with emphasis on units such as the LRDG, the SAS and Popski’s Private Army during the Second World War, and he looks at modern special forces and their role.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*United States Infantry Weapons of the Second World War (Images of War) *




  







During the arduous campaigns in theatres of war from the Pacific to North West Europe, American infantry weapons played a key role in the eventual victory over the Axis forces. In so doing they earned a special reputation for ruggedness and reliability. In addition to being used by US ground forces they were widely adopted by other Allied nations.Expert author Michael Green puts the full range of small arms, be they rifles, submachine guns, shotguns, pistols, machine guns as well as mortars, anti-tank weapons and close infantry support artillery under the microscope.Many names such as the Browning Automatic Rifle (BAR) and the incomparable semi-automatic Garand will be well known whereas others (the Johnson Rifle and Reising SMG) are not. The typically informative text completes the wide range of photographic images.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Combined Round the Clock Bombing Offensive: Attacking Nazi Germany (Images of War) *




  







In World War Two, the most effective fighting units were usually small submarine crews, infantry platoons, commandos, and bomber crews. Of these it could be said that the men who crewed the bombers caused more damage to the enemy and had a greater impact on the outcome of the conflict than any number of the rest. Most of the aircrews were volunteers (in the RAF, they all were), intelligent, fit, and highly trained. Each knew he was essential to the team; he knew that a mistake by anyone could mean the death of all. Their interdependence was a welding influence. This library of rare archive photography provides a pictorial history with which to better understand the true extent of Allied operations during the second half of the Second World War, after America had fused its allegiance and the Allied contingent fired itself up for a reactionary attack against Nazi Germany, following a series of defeats and setbacks at their hands during the first half of the war. First-hand accounts from both American and British bomber pilots feature. An account of the dramatic attack at Peenemunde is included as well as a host of accounts of the 3 December 1943 RAF bombing raid on Berlin. They work to create a real sense of precisely what 'round the clock' actually meant, as these concentrated attacks drained pilots of every ounce of energy they possessed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Retreat to Berlin: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  








*A pictorial history of the Nazi retreat from the Western and Eastern Fronts, back to Germany, as World War II came to an end.*

Drawing on a superb collection of rare and unpublished photographs, this book in the popular Images of War Series provides insight into the last desperate year of the German Army. It analyzes, in dramatic detail, the German retreat from the wastelands of the Eastern and Western Fronts into a bombed and devastated Third Reich to the very gates of Berlin.

Accompanied by detailed captions and text, the book shows how Wehrmacht, Waffen-SS, Luftwaffe, Hitlerjugend and Volksturm personnel attempted to defend every yard of ground against the overwhelming Allied forces. As the final months of the war are played out, the reader learns how the Germans fought to the death in a desperate attempt to prevent what Hitler called the “two-fold devastation of the Reich.” Despite the adverse situation in which the German Army was placed, soldiers continued right to the very end, holding their lines under the constant hammer blows of ground and air bombardments. Those German forces that were fortunate enough to survive the overwhelming ferocity of the enemy onslaught, gradually streamed back to fight on home soil until they were either destroyed or were driven around a devastated Berlin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Berlin: Victory in Europe: Victory in Europe: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War)*




  







In April and May 1945 the city of Berlin was the site of the final destructive act of the Second World War in Europe. The German capital became a battleground. After three weeks of ruthless fighting against a desperate, sometimes suicidal, defense, the Red Army took the city and crushed the last remaining German armies in the East. This momentous battle and the elaborate preparations for it were recorded in graphic detail by photographers whose images have come down to us today. These images, which give us an unforgettable glimpse into the grim reality of mid-twentieth-century warfare, are the raw material of Nik Cornishs evocative book.Using a rich selection of rare photographs from the Russian archives as well as images from German sources, most of which have not been published before, he traces the course of the entire campaign. The battles fought in East Prussia, eastern Germany and Hungary in particular the assault on Budapest are covered. But the body of his book is devoted to the battle for Berlin itself—the monstrous onslaught launched by Zhukovs armies on the Seelow Heights, the bitter street fighting through the suburbs, then the ultimate confrontation, the merciless room-by-room struggle for the center of the city and the Reichstag.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Devil at My Heels: A Heroic Olympian's Astonishing Story of Survival as a Japanese POW in World War II *




  








The bestselling autobiography of the legendary Louis Zamperini, hero of the blockbuster _Unbroken._

A modern classic by an American legend,_ Devil at My Heels_ is the riveting and deeply personal memoir by U.S. Olympian, World War II bombardier, and POW survivor Louis Zamperini. His inspiring story of courage, resilience, and faith has captivated readers and audiences of _Unbroken, _now a major motion picture directed by Angelina Jolie. In _Devil at My Heels_, his official autobiography (co-written with longtime collaborator David Rensin), Zamperini shares his own first-hand account of extraordinary journey—hailed as “one of the most incredible American lives of the past century” (_People_).

A youthful troublemaker, a world-class NCAA miler, a 1936 Olympian, a WWII bombardier: Louis Zamperini had a fuller life than most. But on May 27, 1943, it all changed in an instant when his B-24 crashed into the Pacific Ocean, leaving Louis and two other survivors drifting on a raft for forty-seven days and two thousand miles, waiting in vain to be rescued. And the worst was yet to come when they finally reached land, only to be captured by the Japanese. Louis spent the next two years as a prisoner of war—tortured and humiliated, routinely beaten, starved and forced into slave labor—while the Army Air Corps declared him dead and sent official condolences to his family. On his return home, memories of the war haunted him nearly destroyed his marriage until a spiritual rebirth transformed him and led him to dedicate the rest of his long and happy life to helping at-risk youth. 

Told in Zamperini’s own voice, _Devil at My Heels_ is an unforgettable memoir from one of the greatest of the “Greatest Generation,” a living document about the brutality of war, the tenacity of the human spirit, and the power of faith.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Soviet-Afghan War (Images of War) *




  







This photographic history of the Soviet-Afghan War of 1979 to 1989 gives a fascinating insight into a grim conflict that prefigured the American-led campaign in that country. In an unequal struggle, the mujahedeen resisted for ten years, then triumphed over Moscow. For the Soviet Union, the futile intervention has been compared to the similar humiliation suffered by the United States in Vietnam. For the Afghans the victory was just one episode in the long history of their efforts to free their territory from the interference of foreign powers. By focusing on the Soviet use of heavy weaponry, Anthony Tucker-Jones shows the imbalance at the heart of a conflict in which the mechanized, industrial might of a super power was set against lightly armed partisans who became experts in infiltration tactics and ambushes. His work is a visual record of the tactics and the equipment the Soviets used to counter the resistance and protect vulnerable convoys.It also shows what this grueling conflict was like for the Soviet soldiers, the guerrilla fighters and the Afghan population, and it puts the present war in Afghanistan in a thought-provoking historical perspective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/22/22.

Currently $2.

*Charlie Wilson's War *




  








*The bestselling true story of a Texas congressman’s secret role in the Afghan defeat of Russian invaders is “a tour de force of reporting and writing” (Dan Rather).*

A _New York Times_, _Washington Post_, and _Los Angeles Times_ bestseller.

Charlie Wilson’s penchant for cocktails and beauty-contest winners was well known, but in the early 1980s, the dilettante congressman quietly conducted one of the most successful covert operations in US history. Using his seat on the House Appropriations Committee, Wilson channeled hundreds of millions of dollars to support a ragged band of Afghan “freedom fighters” in their resistance against Soviet invaders.

Weapons were secretly procured and distributed with the help of an outcast CIA operative named Gust Avrakotos, who stretched the agency’s rules to the breaking point. Moving from the back rooms of Washington to secret chambers at Langley, and from arms-dealers’ conventions to the Khyber Pass, Wilson and Avrakotos helped the mujahideen win an unlikely victory against the Russians.

Adapted into a film starring Tom Hanks, Julia Roberts, and Philip Seymour Hoffman, _Charlie Wilson’s War_ chronicles an overlooked chapter in the collapse of the Soviet Union—and the emergence of a brand-new foe in the form of radical Islam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/23/22.

Currently $1.

*Conspiracy of the Fallen (Book One)*




  







*Orphaned and alone on a dying planet, Evie prayed for rescue. When a ship crash-landed on the planet, it seemed as though her prayers had been answered. But aboard the Space Ark, she is an outsider, a child of criminals, and suspected of murder. Can she clear her name and escape the curse of her birth?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Attack From the Dark (Dark Angel Merchant Marines Book 1) *




  






*10,000 years after a missile changed the course of Earth’s fate, humanity has expanded their reach to the stars.*

Daria was not having a good day, even before she found herself locked up.

Betrayed by her brothers-in-arms, Daria barely escaped being killed in the fallout. Without a friend in the galaxy, she finds herself dragged away for something those treacherous bastards did.

_What else could go wrong in one day?_

Help is coming, just not the kind Daria was expecting. A dapper gent she's never met blasting the doors off her cell pulls Daria deeper into the rabbit hole. She must decide whether to fight the charges against her or make a run for her life with her rescuer.

_As it turns out, this wasn't what Captain Lombe had in mind, either._

Still, any port in a storm. For the down-on-her-luck merc and the gentleman smuggler whose hopes rest on her, the winds are a-blowing.

Daria comes on board with the motley crew of the _Atlanta_. Neither she nor Lombe has a clue what lies around the next bend, but fortune favors the bold, right?

Their misadventure takes them tearing across the space lanes, surrounded by miscreants and malcontents on every side.

*Death is a wink and a hair trigger away, but like Daria, what do you have to lose?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Time and Again *




  








*After two decades in space, a man returns to Earth as something new and not completely human, in this “enormously inventive” novel by a Nebula Award winner (Galaxy Science Fiction).*

Twenty years ago, Asher Sutton vanished somewhere in the star system 61 Cygni, an inaccessible corner of the universe that humankind has thus far been unable to explore. Now Asher has returned to Earth, having impossibly survived catastrophic damage to his spacecraft. But the star-traveler is not the same man he was when he began his journey two decades earlier. He is, in fact, no longer completely human. And he is not alone. But he has a message to convey that could have reality-altering consequences for the human galaxy-conquerors who consider themselves almost gods, and for the nearly human androids they create, enslave, and oppress. It is Asher’s destiny to change everything. His mission has made him a hero to some, a pariah to others—and a target for determined time-traveling assassins from the future whose mission it is to silence him at all costs before everything they cherish is obliterated.

A true science fiction visionary, SFWA Grand Master Clifford D. Simak infused thrilling stories of time travel, space exploration, artificial intelligence, and alien contact with powerful, thought-provoking ideas. An enthralling masterwork of speculative fiction that astonishes while exploring humanity in all its disparate aspects, _Time and Again _can be counted among the prolific, multiple Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author’s most brilliantly imagined and successfully realized creations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Split Second (Split Second Book 1)*




  








*A stunningly original twist on time travel. Amazon's #1 novel in both the "thriller" and "science fiction" categories for over seven months. * 

What if you found a way to send something back in time? But not weeks, days, or even minutes back. What if you could only send something back a fraction of a second? Would this be of any use? You wouldn't have nearly enough time to right a wrong, change an event, or win a lottery.

Nathan Wexler is a brilliant physicist who thinks he's found a way to send matter a split second back into the past. But before he can even confirm his findings, he and his wife-to-be, Jenna Morrison, find themselves in a battle for their very lives. Because while time travel to an instant earlier seems useless, Jenna comes to learn that no capability in history has ever been more profound or far-reaching.

Now, as Jenna fights to defeat the powerful forces arrayed against her, nothing less than the fate of humanity hangs in the balance . . .

SPLIT SECOND is a roller-coaster ride of a thriller, one that will have readers pondering the nature of time, and of reality, long after they've read the last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Out of the Earth: A Military Sci-Fi Series *




  








*Something else has been living beneath the Earth. Now, it's their time to rule...*

The Yellowstone supervolcano has begun to erupt, sending North America into chaos and the rest of the world into a panic. People are dangerous and desperate, knowing this will plunge the continent, and the world, into perpetual winter.

Until they realize that the eruption is the least of their worries...

Out of the massive chasm comes more than ash and lava. Giant monsters emerge, bent on destroying everything in sight.

Federal Marshal Lu Morgan and a ragtag group of survivors and soldiers must fight hard to stay alive and beat back the invasion of massive creatures.

It is a race against time, and a race for survival, as all involved struggle to find answers as to where the monsters came from and how to stop them.

*Don't miss the start of a Military Sci-Fi Series set in a monster-filled Apocalypse from Amazon bestseller Jake Bible. It's perfect for fans of Nicholas Sansbury Smith's Hell Divers, T.W. Piperbrook, and Pacific Rim.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Library at Mount Char: A Novel*




  







*“Wholly original . . . the work of the newest major talent in fantasy.”—The Wall Street Journal

“Freakishly compelling . . . through heart-thumping acts of violence and laugh-out-loud moments, this book practically dares you to keep reading.”—Atlanta Magazine*

_A missing God.
A library with the secrets to the universe.
A woman too busy to notice her heart slipping away._

Carolyn's not so different from the other people around her. She likes guacamole and cigarettes and steak. She knows how to use a phone. Clothes are a bit tricky, but everyone says nice things about her outfit with the Christmas sweater over the gold bicycle shorts.

After all, she was a normal American herself once.

That was a long time ago, of course. Before her parents died. Before she and the others were taken in by the man they called Father.

In the years since then, Carolyn hasn't had a chance to get out much. Instead, she and her adopted siblings have been raised according to Father's ancient customs. They've studied the books in his Library and learned some of the secrets of his power. And sometimes, they've wondered if their cruel tutor might secretly be God.

Now, Father is missing—perhaps even dead—and the Library that holds his secrets stands unguarded. And with it, control over all of creation.

As Carolyn gathers the tools she needs for the battle to come, fierce competitors for this prize align against her, all of them with powers that far exceed her own.

But Carolyn has accounted for this.

And Carolyn has a plan.

The only trouble is that in the war to make a new God, she's forgotten to protect the things that make her human.

Populated by an unforgettable cast of characters and propelled by a plot that will shock you again and again, _The Library at Mount Char_ is at once horrifying and hilarious, mind-blowingly alien and heartbreakingly human, sweepingly visionary and nail-bitingly thrilling—and signals the arrival of a major new voice in fantasy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Honey Bus: A Memoir of Loss, Courage and a Girl Saved by Bees*




  








*An extraordinary story of a girl, her grandfather and one of nature’s most mysterious and beguiling creatures: the honeybee.*

Meredith May recalls the first time a honeybee crawled on her arm. She was five years old, her parents had recently split and suddenly she found herself in the care of her grandfather, an eccentric beekeeper who made honey in a rusty old military bus in the yard. That first close encounter was at once terrifying and exhilarating for May, and in that moment she discovered that everything she needed to know about life and family was right before her eyes, in the secret world of bees.

May turned to her grandfather and the art of beekeeping as an escape from her troubled reality. Her mother had receded into a volatile cycle of neurosis and despair and spent most days locked away in the bedroom. It was during this pivotal time in May’s childhood that she learned to take care of herself, forged an unbreakable bond with her grandfather and opened her eyes to the magic and wisdom of nature.

The bees became a guiding force in May’s life, teaching her about family and community, loyalty and survival and the unequivocal relationship between a mother and her child. Part memoir, part beekeeping odyssey, _The Honey Bus_ is an unforgettable story about finding home in the most unusual of places, and how a tiny, little-understood insect could save a life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Nakano Thrift Shop: A Novel*




  








*This “gentle, humorous novel” follows a young Japanese woman as she yearns for the love of a reluctant coworker (The Wall Street Journal).*

The objects for sale at the Nakano Thrift Shop appear as commonplace as the staff and customers who handle them. But like those staff and customers, they hold many secrets. If examined carefully, they show the signs of innumerable extravagances, of immeasurable pleasure and pain, and of the deep mysteries of the human heart.

Hitomi, the inexperienced young woman who works the register, has fallen for her coworker, the oddly reserved Takeo. Unsure of how to attract his attention, she seeks advice from her employer’s sister, Masayo, whose sentimental entanglements make her a somewhat unconventional guide. But thanks in part to Masayo, Hitomi will come to realize that love, desire, and intimacy require acceptance not only of idiosyncrasies but also of the delicate waltz between open and hidden secrets, in this novel from the author of _Strange Weather in Tokyo_ that “captures an untranslatable Japanese mood” (_The New York Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Little Birds: Erotica *




  








*These 13 erotic short stories by the acclaimed author of Henry and June explore the nature of desire, taboo, and female sensuality.*

Following her first book of erotic short fiction, _Delta of Venus_, Anaïs Nin continues to illuminate the many guises of human sexuality in _Little Birds_. From the beach towns of Normandy to the streets of New Orleans, these thirteen vignettes introduce us to a covetous French painter, a sleepless wanderer of the night, a guitar-playing gypsy, and a host of others who yearn for and dive into the turbulent depths of romantic experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Me: Elton John Official Autobiography *




  








*INSTANT #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

In his first and only official autobiography, music icon Elton John reveals the truth about his extraordinary life, from his rollercoaster lifestyle as shown in the film Rocketman, to becoming a living legend.*

Christened Reginald Dwight, he was a shy boy with Buddy Holly glasses who grew up in the London suburb of Pinner and dreamed of becoming a pop star. By the age of twenty-three he was performing his first gig in America, facing an astonished audience in his bright yellow dungarees, a star-spangled T-shirt, and boots with wings. Elton John had arrived and the music world would never be the same again.

His life has been full of drama, from the early rejection of his work with song-writing partner Bernie Taupin to spinning out of control as a chart-topping superstar; from half-heartedly trying to drown himself in his LA swimming pool to disco-dancing with Princess Diana and Queen Elizabeth; from friendships with John Lennon, Freddie Mercury, and George Michael to setting up his AIDS Foundation to conquering Broadway with _Aida_, _The Lion King_, and _Billy Elliot the Musical_. All the while Elton was hiding a drug addiction that would grip him for over a decade.

In _Me_, Elton also writes powerfully about getting clean and changing his life, about finding love with David Furnish and becoming a father. In a voice that is warm, humble, and open, this is Elton on his music and his relationships, his passions and his mistakes. This is a story that will stay with you by a living legend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Front Row at the Trump Show *




  








*The Instant *_*New York Time**s Bestseller*_*

“A book historians will relish.”—Peggy Noonan, Wall Street Journal

"Must read. I've read every book about the Trump presidency. This is the best."—Bill Press

An account like no other, from the White House reporter who has known President Donald Trump for more than 25 years.*
We have never seen a president like this...norm-breaking, rule-busting, dangerously reckless to some and an overdue force for change to others. One thing is clear: We are witnessing the reshaping of the presidency.

Jonathan Karl brings us into the White House in a powerful book unlike any other on the Trump administration. He’s known and covered Donald Trump longer than any other White House reporter. With extraordinary access to Trump during the campaign and at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, Karl delivers essential new reporting and surprising insights. 

These are the behind-the-scenes moments that define Trump’s presidency--an extraordinary look at the president, the person, and those closest to him. This is the real story of Trump’s unlikely rise; of the struggles and battles of those who work in the administration and those who report on it; of the plots and schemes of a senior staff enduring stunning and unprecedented unpredictability.

Karl takes us from a TV set turned campaign office to the strange quiet of Trump’s White House on Inauguration Day to a high-powered reelection campaign set to change the country’s course. He shows us an administration rewriting the role of the president on the fly and a press corps that has never been more vital. Above all, this book is only possible because of the surprisingly open relationship Donald Trump has had with Jonathan Karl, a reporter he has praised, fought, and branded an enemy of the people.

This is _Front Row at the Trump Show._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Robin *




  








*A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
A NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW EDITOR'S CHOICE
A SAN FRANCISCO CHRONICLE BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR
A VULTURE BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR

"A generous, appreciative biography of Robin Williams by a New York Times culture reporter. The author, who had access to Williams and members of the comedian’s family, is an unabashed fan but doesn’t shy away from the abundant messiness in his subject’s personal life."—The New York Times Book Review*

From _New York Times_ culture reporter Dave Itzkoff, the definitive biography of Robin Williams – a compelling portrait of one of America’s most beloved and misunderstood entertainers.

From his rapid-fire stand-up comedy riffs to his breakout role in _Mork & Mindy_ and his Academy Award-winning performance in _Good Will Hunting_, Robin Williams was a singularly innovative and beloved entertainer. He often came across as a man possessed, holding forth on culture and politics while mixing in personal revelations – all with mercurial, tongue-twisting intensity as he inhabited and shed one character after another with lightning speed.

But as Dave Itzkoff shows in this revelatory biography, Williams’s comic brilliance masked a deep well of conflicting emotions and self-doubt, which he drew upon in his comedy and in celebrated films like _Dead Poets Society_; _Good Morning, Vietnam_; _The Fisher King_; _Aladdin_; and _Mrs. Doubtfire_, where he showcased his limitless gift for improvisation to bring to life a wide range of characters. And in _Good Will Hunting _he gave an intense and controlled performance that revealed the true range of his talent.

Itzkoff also shows how Williams struggled mightily with addiction and depression – topics he discussed openly while performing and during interviews – and with a debilitating condition at the end of his life that affected him in ways his fans never knew. Drawing on more than a hundred original interviews with family, friends, and colleagues, as well as extensive archival research, _Robin_ is a fresh and original look at a man whose work touched so many lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Anne Perry and the Murder of the Century *




  








On June 22, 1954, teenage friends Juliet Hulme—better known as bestselling mystery writer Anne Perry—and Pauline Parker went for a walk in a New Zealand park with Pauline’s mother, Honora. Half an hour later, the girls returned alone, claiming that Pauline’s mother had had an accident. But when Honora Parker was found in a pool of blood with the brick used to bludgeon her to death close at hand, Juliet and Pauline were quickly arrested, and later confessed to the killing. Their motive? A plan to escape to the United States to become writers, and Honora’s determination to keep them apart. Their incredible story made shocking headlines around the world and would provide the subject for Peter Jackson’s Academy Award–nominated film, _Heavenly Creatures_. 

A sensational trial followed, with speculations about the nature of the girls’ relationship and possible insanity playing a key role. Among other things, Parker and Hulme were suspected of lesbianism, which was widely considered to be a mental illness at the time. This mesmerizing book offers a brilliant account of the crime and ensuing trial and shares dramatic revelations about the fates of the young women after their release from prison. With penetrating insight, this thorough analysis applies modern psychology to analyze the shocking murder that remains one of the most interesting cases of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In the Company of Witches (An Evenfall Witches B&B Mystery Book 1) *




  








*When a guest dies in the B&B she helps her aunts run, a young witch must rely on some good old-fashioned investigating to clear her aunt's name in this magical and charming new cozy mystery.*

For four hundred years, the Warren witches have used their magic to quietly help the citizens of the sleepy New England town of Evenfall thrive. There's never been a problem they couldn't handle. But then Constance Graves--a local known for being argumentative and demanding--dies while staying at the bed and breakfast Brynn Warren maintains with her aunts. At first, it seems like an accident...but it soon becomes clear that there's something more sinister at work, and Aunt Nora is shaping up to be the prime suspect.

There's nothing Brynn wants more than to prove Nora's innocence, and it hurts her to know that even two years ago that might have been easier. Brynn, after all, is a witch of the dead--a witch who can commune with ghosts. Ghosts never remember much about their deaths, but Constance might remember something about her life that would help crack the case. But Brynn hasn't used her powers since her husband died, and isn't even sure she still can. Brynn will just have to hope that her aunts' magic and her own investigative skills will lead her to answers--and maybe back to the gift she once thought herself ready to give up forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Cottage on Ghost Lane: a romantic mystery thriller (The Beach House Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








_*Each house has a history. Each person has a secret. Each turn of events leads to danger.*

Come back to me._

Cole Dalton’s wife, Caroline, had the words etched onto a pendant for him. Each time he deployed overseas as a military bomb tech, she stitched the pendant into his uniform. Cole returned safely from the battlefield . . . only to bury his wife after a tragic car accident.

Cole moves into their beachside cottage to both heal and find closure after Caroline’s death. But on the first day he arrives, he finds an intruder searching for something and desperate enough to kill.

Mysterious incidents continue to occur, leading Cole to ask: Was Caroline hiding something in the months before she died? But what? And why?

As danger closes in and a storm lingers off the coast, Cole must find answers. But ghosts of the past have a stranglehold on him. With his heart on the line, he must overcome the grief haunting him . . . or his story will become part of his cottage’s tragic history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The House on Dagger Point (The Beach House Mystery Series Book 3)*




  







Olivia Beaumont flees from a scandal plaguing her family. But when she arrives in Folly Beach, South Carolina, she discovers even more trouble may be waiting for her there in the House on Dagger Point. Is the mysterious man next door a friend or a foe? Is her rental’s history just as deadly as the name suggests?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Beastly Things (Commissario Brunetti Book 21) *




  








*A New York Times bestseller: The police investigate the death of a veterinarian in Venice, Italy in this “swiftly paced” mystery (The Seattle Times).*

When the body of man is found in a canal, damaged by the tides, carrying no wallet, and wearing only one shoe, Guido Brunetti has little to work with. No local has filed a missing-person report, and no hotel guests have disappeared.

The autopsy shows he had suffered from a rare, disfiguring disease. A shopkeeper tells Brunetti that the man had a kindly way with animals. Finally, the victim is identified as a much-loved veterinarian—and Brunetti’s quest to find the killer will take him on a harrowing journey . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Popped: A Regan Reilly Mystery *




  








*It's up, up, and away with sleuth Regan Reilly -- in a lively new caper from beloved New York Times bestselling author Carol Higgins Clark.*

L.A.-based private detective Regan Reilly flies to Las Vegas -- the mythic city of cash and flash, glamour and kitsch -- to help an old school chum, Danny Madley. Danny is producing the pilot of a reality TV show, _Love Above Sea Level._ The show features three couples who all have experienced the proverbial Seven Year Itch and are now vying for the chance to renew their wedding vows and win one million dollars. But someone is trying to sabotage the show before Danny can shoot the final scene at the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta.

Danny's show is in competition with the sitcom _Take Me Higher_ for a coveted permanent slot on Hot Air Cable, also known as the Balloon Channel. Both shows involve hot air ballooning, and both have casts of characters who are more than capable of disrupting production of _Love Above Sea Level._ Regan's job is to find out who is making trouble and why.

Is the culprit one of the contestants on _Love Above Sea Level?_ Could it be the advice columnists Danny has hired -- Aunt Agony and Uncle Heartburn -- who are there to help rekindle the sparks between the husbands and wives? Is it Danny's right-hand man, Victor, a local Vegas boy Danny met while gambling? Or his cameraman Sam, who would much rather be surfing than working? Is it Bubbles Ferndale, producer of the sitcom, who is desperate to make her show the one that wins the competition? Is it Danny's ex-girlfriend, the Vegas showgirl Honey? Or her friend Lucille, a dealer in one of the casinos? Could local entrepreneur Roscoe Parker, the owner of the Balloon Channel and mastermind behind the TV competitions, be the source of all Danny's problems? There is no shortage of suspects and no shortage of mishaps.

From their base in the Fuzzy Dice Hotel, a decidedly third-rate establishment, Regan tries to help Danny keep his production on an even keel. Danny's well-meaning, meddlesome parents complicate matters. Jealousy among the _Love Above Sea Level_ contestants escalates. Mysterious, inexplicable events keep occurring. Regan is determined to keep Danny's show on schedule, and she'll do whatever it takes -- on land and in the air!

_Popped_ is a funny, fast-paced jaunt that takes readers from the fancy Vegas casinos to the run-down hotels off the Strip, from the grounds of the hot air balloon fields up into the heavens as the balloons fly over the arid Southwest.

_Popped_ is written with Clark's expert light touch and filled with the richly drawn, quirky characters so relished by her fans. As Nelson DeMille says, "Clark keeps her readers entranced and entertained from cover to cover."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*His Bloody Project: Documents Relating to the Case of Roderick Macrae (Man Booker Prize Finalist 2016) *




  








*Man Booker Prize* Finalist, *LA Times Book Prize* Finalist, *New York Times Editor’s Choice*, and an *American Booksellers Association National Indie Bestseller!*

Named a *Best Book of 2016* by *Newsweek, NPR, The Guardian, The Telegraph,* and *The Sunday Times!*

In the smash hit historical thriller that the _New York Times Book Review_ calls “thought provoking fiction,” a brutal triple murder in a remote Scottish farming community in 1869 leads to the arrest of seventeen-year-old Roderick Macrae. There is no question that Macrae committed this terrible act. What would lead such a shy and intelligent boy down this bloody path? And will he hang for his crime?

Presented as a collection of documents discovered by the author, *His Bloody Project* opens with a series of police statements taken from the villagers of Culdie, Ross-shire. They offer conflicting impressions of the accused; one interviewee recalls Macrae as a gentle and quiet child, while another details him as evil and wicked. Chief among the papers is Roderick Macrae’s own memoirs where he outlines the series of events leading up to the murder in eloquent and affectless prose. There follow medical reports, psychological evaluations, a courtroom transcript from the trial, and other documents that throw both Macrae’s motive and his sanity into question.

Graeme Macrae Burnet’s multilayered narrative—centered around an unreliable narrator—will keep the reader guessing to the very end. _*His Bloody Project*_ is a deeply imagined crime novel that is both thrilling and luridly entertaining from an exceptional new voice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*He Started It *




  









*AN INSTANT INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER

“Wholly original. Scarily clever. Completely mesmerizing. You will never look at family road trips the same way again.”—Lisa Gardner, #1 New York Times bestselling author

A most anticipated book by Hello Sunshine ∙ Cosmo ∙ Entertainment Weekly ∙ Betches ∙ Hollywood Reporter ∙ Parade ∙ PopSugar ∙ OK! Magazine ∙ Hello Giggles ∙ Bustle ∙ Yahoo! ∙ She Reads ∙ Book Page ∙ CrimeReads ∙ New York Post Best Book of the Week ∙ Goodreads 

From the twisted mind behind mega hit My Lovely Wife comes the story of a family—not unlike your own—just with a few more violent tendencies thrown in....*

Beth, Portia, and Eddie Morgan haven't all been together in years. And for very good reasons—we'll get to those later. But when their wealthy grandfather dies and leaves a cryptic final message in his wake, the siblings and their respective partners must come together for a cross-country road trip to fulfill his final wish and—more importantly—secure their inheritance.

But time with your family can be tough. It is for everyone.

It's even harder when you're all keeping secrets and trying to forget a memory, a missing person, an act of revenge, the man in the black truck who won't stop following your car—and especially when at least one of you is a killer and there's a body in the trunk. Just to name a few reasons.

But money is a powerful motivator. It is for everyone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Eyes *




  








*A grieving widow becomes a killer in this psychological thriller by the New York Times–bestselling author of Deadly Memories.*

A mild-mannered car salesman . . . A womanizing bartender . . . A beloved minister with a devoted family. Except for the fact that each of the murder victims is male, Minnesota police can’t find a connection between the crimes. But that’s because what links them can’t be seen with the naked eye . . .

Losing everything can make a person do crazy things. No one knows that better than Connie Wilson. The shock of suddenly losing her fiancé, Alan, in a car accident, is almost too much bear . . . Until Connie comes up with a plan to stay close to Alan forever. And she’s finally found just the man to help her. There’s only one thing standing in her way: his wife. She’s smart, beautiful, and has exactly what Connie desperately needs. Connie will just have to be smarter, more seductive—and stay one step ahead of a detective who’s as determined to save her as Connie is to destroy her . . .

*Originally published under the name Chris Hunter.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Just Another Liar *




  








*He says he loves you. He says you’re the only one. He’s just another liar…*

Denise, Petra, and Anna all have their reasons for being alone.
_But they’re not ready to share them._

David is the answer to all their problems.
_But they’ve only met him online._

Each woman wants her happy ending.
_But only one of them can get it._

One of these women will end up dead.
_But which one? And will you ever work out who killed them?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Every Little Secret: A new suspense-packed psychological thriller for 2022! *




  








*‘A fast-paced, twisty story . . . A thrilling read’ Catherine Cooper, bestselling author of The Chalet*
From the outside, it seems *Grace* has it all. Only she knows about the cracks in her picture-perfect life… and the huge secret behind them. After all, who can she trust?

Her brother* Josh* is thousands of miles away, and he and Grace have never been close – he was always their parents’ favourite.

Her best friend* Coco* walked away from her years ago, their friendship irreparably fractured by the choices they’ve made.

And her husband *Marcus* seems like a different man lately. Grace can’t shake the feeling that he’s hiding something.

But when her seven-year-old daughter makes a troubling accusation, Grace must choose between protecting her child and protecting her secret… *before she loses everything.

A totally addictive suspense novel from the bestselling author of A Mother Never Lies, perfect for fans of Lisa Jewell and Shalini Boland.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*T. H. Elkman: A Western Novel *




  








1800’s American West—a place where men find themselves in harsh and cruel circumstances and where lives are short lived. Where women are hard as the steel of a gun, and the sweet burn of whiskey eases the rough, ratted edges. Where death is a pill that must be swallowed, and senses are developed beyond true human comprehension . . .

Honest work on the frontier was sometimes hard to acquire. Traveling independently on the expansive road through the west, cowboy and westerner Tomas H. Elkman is a man of the times. To ease the loneliness of the trail while searching for gainful employment, Elkman warily teams up with a fight-prone, good-timing gambler by the name of Jefferson McGredy.

This strange pairing of men is hired to deliver an assemblage of horses to a ranch in the untamed northern territory. The rancher sends his young son, Kent Martin, to accompany the horsemen on their travels through mountains and rivers, across primitive landscapes, and into remnants of mining boomtowns. The journey becomes a constant challenge to their moral fiber as they face the overwhelming hardships of hostile weather, rustlers, and natives . . .

_T. H. Elkman_ is a story of frontier grit, moral simplicity, individuality and consequential violence in the American West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Vengeance Code (A Remi Laurent FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 4) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*




  








*When a man is found murdered and a priceless relic is missing, brilliant history professor Remi Laurent partners with the FBI on a wild cat-and-mouse chase across the Mid-East and Africa. All signs point to a killer obsessed with the most sacred lost object of all time: the hidden Holy Ark.*

THE VENGEANCE CODE (A Remi Laurent FBI Suspense Thriller) is book #4 in a new series by mystery and suspense author Ava Strong, which begins with THE DEATH CODE (Book #1).

FBI Special Agent Daniel Walker, 40, known for his ability to hunt killers, his street-smarts, and his disobedience, is singled out from the Behavioral Analysis Unit and assigned to the FBI’s new Antiquities unit. The unit, formed to hunt down priceless relics in the global world of antiquities, has no idea how to enter the mind of a murderer.

Remi Laurent, 34, brilliant history professor at Georgetown, is the world’s leading expert in obscure historic artifacts. Shocked when the FBI asks for her help to find a killer, she finds herself reluctantly partnered with this rude American FBI agent. Special Agent Walker and Remi Laurent are an unlikely duo, with his ability to enter killers’ minds and her unparalleled scholarship, the only thing they have in common, their determination to decode the clues and stop a killer.

*The location of the Ark has always been shrouded in secrecy, and considered by most to be a myth. But all the new evidence leaves Remi wondering: is it?

Real or not, one thing is clear: this killer will stop at nothing until he gets what he wants. And Remi may just be the only person left who is smart enough to find him.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Secret of the Temple *




  







*An ancient secret threatens to unleash a modern war in this international-bestselling “thriller on par with the best literature out there” (James Rollins).*

Jerusalem, 70 AD: As the invading Romans destroy the Holy Temple, a young Jewish boy is hidden away—chosen as the guardian of a great secret. And for seventy generations, the secret is kept safe . . . 

But now, in order to ignite a new conflict between Israel and the Arab world, a Jewish radical is prepared to reveal what has been hidden for centuries. The only ones who can stop the coming bloodshed are a beautiful young Palestinian journalist and two detectives—one Israeli, one Egyptian—in an unlikely alliance.

As their separate searches for the truth intertwine, they discover there are some in this war-torn region who believe true peace can only be found in death . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Chaos Kind *




  








*The assassins of Barry Eisler’s #1 bestseller The Killer Collective are back—and this time, it’s chaos.*

Assistant US Attorney Alondra Diaz hates traffickers. And she’s determined to put one of America’s most powerful financiers, Andrew Schrader, in prison forever for his crimes against children.

But Schrader has videos implicating some of the most powerful members of the US national security state. To eliminate Diaz, the powers that be bring in a contractor: Marvin Manus, an implacable assassin whose skills have been forged in intelligence, the military, and the hardest prisons.

Enter former Marine sniper Dox and black-ops veteran Daniel Larison with an unusual assignment: not to kill Diaz, but to keep her alive.

A lot of players are determined to acquire the videos and the blackmail power they represent. But with Seattle sex-crimes detective Livia Lone, “natural causes” killer John Rain, and ex-Mossad honey-trap specialist Delilah, the good guys might just have a chance.

They’re not going to play by anyone else’s rules. They’re not going to play by any rules at all. They want a different kind of fight. The chaos kind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hour of the Assassin: A Novel *




  








*“Quirk has earned his spot in the front ranks of thriller writers. Opens with a bang and keeps exploding for three hundred pages." —David Baldacci, New York Times bestselling author of A Minute to Midnight

Framed and on the run for his life, a former Secret Service agent discovers how far some men will go to grasp the highest office in the land in this electrifying tale from the author of The Night Agent—a propulsive political thriller reminiscent of the best early Baldacci and Grisham novels.*

As a Secret Service agent, Nick Averose spent a decade protecting the most powerful men and women in America and developed a unique gift: the ability to think like an assassin. Now, he uses that skill in a little-known but crucial job. As a “red teamer,” he poses as a threat, testing the security around our highest officials to find vulnerabilities—before our enemies can. He is a mock killer, capable of slipping past even the best defenses.

His latest assignment is to assess the security surrounding the former CIA director at his DC area home. But soon after he breaches the man’s study, the home’s inner sanctum, Nick finds himself entangled in a vicious crime that will shake Washington to its foundations—as all the evidence points to Nick.

Nick knows he’s the perfect scapegoat. But who is framing him, and why? To clear his name, he must find the truth—a search that leads to a dark conspiracy whose roots stretch back decades. The prize is the most powerful position in the world: the Oval Office.

To save himself and the people he loves, Nick must stop the men who rule Washington before they bury him along with their secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Digital Fortress: A Thriller *




  








*Before the multi-million, runaway bestseller The Da Vinci Code, Dan Brown set his razor-sharp research and storytelling skills on the most powerful intelligence organization on earth--the National Security Agency (NSA)--in this thrilling novel, Digital Fortress.*

When the NSA's invincible code-breaking machine encounters a mysterious code it cannot break, the agency calls its head cryptographer, Susan Fletcher, a brilliant and beautiful mathematician. What she uncovers sends shock waves through the corridors of power. The NSA is being held hostage...not by guns or bombs, but by a code so ingeniously complex that if released it would cripple U.S. intelligence.

Caught in an accelerating tempest of secrecy and lies, Susan Fletcher battles to save the agency she believes in. Betrayed on all sides, she finds herself fighting not only for her country but for her life, and in the end, for the life of the man she loves.

From the underground hallways of power to the skyscrapers of Tokyo to the towering cathedrals of Spain, a desperate race unfolds. It is a battle for survival--a crucial bid to destroy a creation of inconceivable genius...an impregnable code-writing formula that threatens to obliterate the post-cold war balance of power. Forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Rogue Intelligence (Noah Wolf Book 20) *




  








*TEAM CINDERELLA IS BACK IN ACTION...

Noah Wolf is quickly becoming one of the top names in the world of espionage. With well over 1 million copies sold and tens of thousands of five star reviews, this perennial USA Today bestselling series will be sure to keep your heart pounding well into the night.*

E&E Team Cinderella is back in action, this time with robot assassin Esmeralda competently in charge. She's aided by her own team and Wally Lawson's latest creation: Stanley, another robot on his first mission. Strong, deadly and almost alive, Stanley is the perfect agent; he won't fail, and he'll never stop.

But when Stanley is struck by lightning and goes rogue, taking along the young daughter of the British Ambassador whom he was assigned to protect, the potential for disaster could spell the end for Noah and the rest of the agency. Only Esmeralda has a chance to save both Stanley and the girl, but first she's got to stop one of the most deadly assassins they've ever encountered, but even success can spell doom for E&E.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Teeth Of The Tiger (A Jack Ryan Jr. Novel Book 1) *




  








*Tom Clancy brings Jack Ryan's son—Jack Ryan, Jr.—to the forefront in this #1 New York Times bestselling thriller.*

_A man named Mohammed sits in a café in Vienna, about to propose a deal to a Colombian. What if they combined his network of Middle East agents and sympathizers with the Colombian’s drug network in America? The potential for profits would be enormous—and the potential for destruction unimaginable.
_
A young man in suburban Maryland who has grown up around intrigue is about to put his skills to the test. Taught the ways of the world firsthand by agents, statesmen, analysts, Secret Servicemen, and black-op specialists, he crosses the radar of “The Campus”—a secret organization set up to identify local terrorist threats and deal with them by any means necessary.

His name: Jack Ryan, Jr.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Triple Cross (The Kate Henderson Thrillers) *




  








*Former MI6 agent Kate Henderson returns in the series for “fans of cerebral spycraft in the vein of le Carré” from the international bestselling author (Publishers Weekly).*

Attempting to rebuild her shattered life on vacation in the South of France, former MI6 operative Kate Henderson receives an unexpected and most unwelcome visit from an old adversary: the UK Prime Minister. He has an extraordinary story to tell—and he needs her help.

A Russian agent has come forward with news that the PM has been the victim of the greatest misinformation play in the history of MI6. It’s run out of a special KGB unit that exists for one purpose alone: to process the intelligence from “Agent Dante,” a mole right at the heart of MI6 in London.

Against her better judgement, Kate is forced back into the fray in a top-secret, deeply flawed and dangerous investigation. But now she’s damaged goods. Her one-time allies no longer trust her. And neither do her enemies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Saladin: Hero of Islam *




  








*This biography of the 12th century Islamic military leader provides a fascinating view of the Crusades and the Medieval Muslim world.*

Saladin was a Kurdish military leader who led the fight against the Crusades and rose to become first Sultan of Egypt and Syria. He united warring Muslim lands, reconquered the bulk of Crusader states and faced King Richard I of England in one of the most famous confrontations in medieval warfare. His extraordinary character and career are the key to understanding the Battle of Hattin, the fall of Jerusalem and the failure of the Third Crusade.

Historian Geoffrey Hindley's study of Saladin’s life and times presents a nuanced portrait of this remarkable man who dominated the Middle East in his day. It also offers fascinating insight into the politics and culture of the 12th century Muslim world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*To Hell on a Fast Horse Updated Edition: The Untold Story of Billy the Kid and Pat *




  








*“So richly detailed, you can almost smell the gunsmoke and the sweat of the saddles.”—Hampton Sides, New York Times bestselling author

From Spur Award-winning author Mark Lee Gardner, his classic dual biography of Billy the Kid and Sheriff Pat Garrett, detailing Garrett’s riveting chase of the notorious bandit—now updated with a new afterword covering new developments in the Billy the Kid story.*

Billy the Kid—a.k.a. Henry McCarty, Henry Antrim, and William Bonney—was a horse thief, cattle rustler, charismatic rogue, and cold-blooded killer. A superb shot, the Kid gunned down four men single handedly and five others with the help of cronies. Two of his victims were Lincoln County, NM, deputies, killed during the Kid’s brazen daylight escape from the courthouse jail on April 28, 1881. After dspensing with his guards and filing through the chain securing his leg irons, The Kid danced a macabre jig on the jail’s porch before riding away on a stolen horse as terrified townspeople—and many sympathizers—watched. For new sheriff, Pat Garrett, the chase was on . . .

To Hell on a Fast Horse recreates the thrilling manhunt for the Wild West’s most iconic outlaw. It is also the first “dual biography” of the Kid and Garrett, two larger-than-life figures who would not have become the stuff of legend without the other. Drawing on voluminous primary sources and a wealth of published scholarship, Mark L. Gardner digs beneath the myth to take a fresh look at these two men, their relationship, and what they would come to mean to a public enamored of a violent national past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blitzkrieg Poland (Images of War)*




  







"These photographs are taken from three unpublished albums featuring the German invasion of Poland in 1939. One set was taken by an SS officer, another by a regular officer and a third by a soldier attached to a medical unit. Included are German units on the move, tanks, artillery and aircraft.There are several shots of recently knocked out Polish vehicles, captured Polish troops and civilians. The shots reflect the rapid pace of the German advance through Poland, some of the cities, towns and villages show signs of heavy fighting, whilst others appear to be untouched. One of the sets show a German unit mounted in fast open cars, heavily armed, speeding through the Polish countryside. Another features armored vehicles and engineers, while another shows the ambulance teams moving up to the front through devastation and chaos.There are also numerous opportunities throughout the book to see uniforms in their various guises and how they were actually worn in practice. There are shots of earlier German armor, antique Polish armor, and photographs of German troops at rest and preparing to move forward again."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hitler's Light Panzers at War (Images of War) *




  







Hitler's Light Panzers at War is a highly illustrated record of the German light tank from its beginnings in the 1930s to the key battles it fought in Poland, France, North Africa, Russia and North Western Europe. The book analyses the development of the light Panzer, which ranged from the Panzer I, II and the Czech build Panzer 35 & 38t. It describes how the Germans carefully utilized the development of these light machines for war, and depicts how these tanks were adapted and up-gunned to face the ever-increasing enemy threat.Using 250 rare and unpublished photographs together with detailed captions and accompanying text, Hitler's Light Panzers At War provides a unique insight into the many variants that saw action on the battlefield. It provides a vivid account of light Panzer operational deployment from the early Blitzkrieg campaigns to the final demise of the Nazi war machine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Red Army at War: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  







What was life in the Red Army like for the ordinary soldier during the Great Patriotic War, the fight between the Soviet Union and Germany on the Eastern Front? How far is the common perception of Red Army heroism and sacrifice borne out by historical reality? And what was the daily experience of the individual soldier caught up in this immense and ruthless conflict? The 160 contemporary photographs from the Russian archives that have been selected for this book give a striking insight into all sides of wartime service for the Soviet soldier. The whole range of military experience is portrayed here, from recruitment and the rigors of training to transport, marching and the ordeal of combat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Waffen-SS in Combat: A Photographic History (Images of War)*




  








*“A photographic history of some of the most elite of Germany’s armed forces as they fought on all fronts during World War II . . . Highly recommended.”—Scale Military Modeller*

This is the photographic history of the Waffen-SS in combat on all fronts. The short six-year history of the Waffen-SS spanned triumph and disaster, and their story can be traced through these powerful images, which clearly document the reality of combat from 1940 to 1945.

These rare images span the combat history of the Waffen-SS from the optimism of the opening phases of the war in the west through to the challenges of Barbarossa and the long and bloody retreat against a numerically far superior enemy in both the east and the west. The powerful photographic record is essential reading for anyone with an interest in the course of the war from the German perspective and clearly demonstrated the scale of the task undertaken by the Waffen-SS on all fronts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Luftwaffe in World War II: The Luftwaffe in World War II - Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  







World War Two Luftwaffe aircraft and their pilots have been a source of fascination and respect to aviation buffs since 1945. This book looks at all aspects of its operation in many World War II theaters. A great majority of photographs are unlikely to have been seen by the general public and they have been superbly reproduced directly from original negatives held by the Imperial War Museum.Lengthy captions describe the action portrayed in each photo and an introduction puts the Luftwaffe into its historical perspective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Gilbert and Ellice Islands—Pacific War (Images of War) *




  








*A pictorial history of US assaults on these Japanese-occupied islands during World War II.*

This book in the Images of War series covers the dramatic events that befell both the Gilbert and Ellice Pacific island groups using a wealth of photos and informed text. Soon after the attack on Pearl Harbor in December 1941, the Gilbert Islands were occupied by the Japanese, who built a seaplane base at Butaritari. In August 1942 this base was attacked by the US 2nd Raider Battalion, also known as Carlson’s Raiders. As a result the base was reinforced and a second built at Apamama. Betio Island on the Tarawa Atoll became the main Japanese strong point.

Operation Galvanic, the US assault on Butaritari, Apamama, and Betio, was launched in November 1943 by the 2nd Marine Division and the 27th Infantry Division. While short in duration, the Betio battle has the dubious distinction of being the most costly in US Marine Corps history. Enriched by the author’s in-depth knowledge and access to superb contemporary images, this book is ideal for both historians and anyone interested in the Pacific War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*German Guns of the Third Reich (Images of War) *




  







"German Guns of the Third Reich is an illustrated record of German light and heavy artillery, heavy mortars, anti-tank and anti-aircraft guns at war. Using previously unpublished photographs, many of which have come from the albums of individuals who took part in the war, it presents a unique visual account of the various German guns that were deployed for action between 1939 and 1945.The book analyses the development of the German gun at war and shows how it became of decisive importance for the preparation and the successful conduct of atta and defense. It describes how German forces carefully built up their assault forces utilizing all available guns and making into an effective killing machine. It shows how various Panzerjger and Panzergrenadier units fought on the battlefield using a host of antitank guns with lethal effect. Throughout the book it depicts life as a gunner, how the guns were deployed for action, and illustrates the various modes of transport that were used to move the guns from one battle front to another. Each chapter details the various guns that went into production and eventually saw action on the battlefield. "


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hitler's Boy Soldiers: The Hitlerjugend Story (Images of War)*




  







Founded in 1922 the Hitler Youth movement was the second oldest Nazi group. Comprising male youths aged 14 18, by December 1936 membership stood at over 5 million. During the Second World War, the role of Hitlerjugend evolved from assisting with the postal, train and fire services into full war fighting. Recruits went into units such as the elite 12th SS Panzer-Division Hitlerjugend and we see graphic images of this Waffen-SS force in action both on the Eastern and Western fronts.Even as the Nazi cause faced inevitable defeat these units fought with fanatical and disturbing bravery and after defeat in May 1945, elements carried out guerrilla actions in the Bavarian and Austrian mountains.The reader will find much original material on this legendary but distasteful Nazi organization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Surviving Hiroshima: A Young Woman's Story *




  








*On August 6, 1945, 22-year-old Kaleria Pachikoff was doing pre-breakfast chores when a blinding flash lit the sky over Hiroshima, Japan. A moment later, everything went black as the house collapsed on her and her family. Their world, and everyone else's, changed as the first atomic bomb was detonated over a city.*

From Russian nobility, the Palchikoff's barely escaped death at the hands of Bolshevik revolutionaries until her father, a White Russian officer, hijacked a ship to take them to safety in Hiroshima. Safety was short lived. Her father, a talented musician, established a new life for the family, but the outbreak of World War II created a cloud of suspicion that led to his imprisonment and years of deprivation for his family.

After the bombing, trapped in the center of previously unimagined devastation, Kaleria summoned her strength to come to the aid of bomb victims, treating the never-before seen effects of radiation.

Fluent in English, Kaleria was soon recruited to work with Gen. Douglas MacArthur’s occupation forces in a number of secretarial positions until the family found a new life in the United States.

*Heavily based on quotes from Kaleria's memoirs written immediately after World War II, and transcripts of United States Army Air Force interviews with her, her story is an emotional, and sometime chilling, story of courage and survival in the face of one of history’s greatest catastrophes.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Panzer-Divisions at War, 1939–1945 (Images of War) *




  







From the beginning in 1935 this attractive book describes the different elements that went into the Panzer-Divisions. It describes how the Germans carefully built up their assault forces utilizing all available reserves and resources into making an effective fighting machine. It depicts how these awesome formations grew to be used four years later in war, and provides much historical information and facts about the vehicles and its components that fought in all the campaigns of the war from the early victorious Blitzkrieg in Poland and France to the last ditch defense in Germany in 1945. Each chapter features unseen photographs of light tanks, main battle tanks, assault guns, anti-tank destroyers, artillery, reconnaissance units, support vehicles, pioneers with their bridge building platforms and the motorized infantry or Panzergrenadiers.This book is a visual treat for the military enthusiast and collector and a worthy addition to the Images of War series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blitzkrieg in the West (Images of War)*




  







"This superbly illustrated book captures the dramatic action of May and June 1940. The speed and ferocity of the German onslaught took the Allies by surprise as Hitlers land and air forces annihilated the inferior opposition. After 9 months stalemate the collapse was cataclysmic and Holland and Belgium quickly fell leaving the British and French forces outflanked and outfought. Panic set in and huge numbers of civilian refugees clogged the roads making the Allies withdrawal even more precarious. The miracle of Dunkirk saved vast numbers of British and French forces but could not prevent the surrender of France, leaving Britain to fight on virtually alone. The splendid photographs in this Images of War series book tell the story of this extraordinary period of history. They include previously unseen images of Rommels Ghost Division."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Armoured Warfare from the Riviera to the Rhine, 1944–1945 (Images of War) *




  







While the Allied armies were deadlocked with the Germans in Normandy after D-Day and even as they broke out and began their long advance, another campaign was being fought against the Germans in southern France and it is this campaign, which is often neglected in accounts of the liberation of Europe, that is the subject of Anthony Tucker-Joness latest photographic history. In a sequence of over 150 wartime photographs he tells the story, from the amphibious invasion of the French Riviera Operation Dragoon to the battle at Montelimar, the forcing of the Belfort gap, the destruction of German resistance in the Colmar pocket and the entry of Allied forces into southern Germany. His concise narrative gives a graphic overview of each phase of the operations, and the selection of photographs shows the American, French and German forces in action. The mechanized and armoured units and their equipment are a particular feature of the book. The photographs are a valuable visual record of the tanks, guns, jeeps and trucks the most up-to-date military vehicles and weaponry of the time as they moved along the roads and through the towns and countryside of southern France.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*8 Miraculous Months in the Malayan Jungle: A WWII Pilot's True Story of Faith, Courage, and Survival *




  








_*A Grueling Survival Story About a WWII Hero's Fight for Freedom*_

On January 11, 1945, Major Donald J. Humphrey had his B-29 Superfortress directed at Singapore Island. After navigating the 1900-mile trip from India through dangerous weather, they had just successfully bombed their target. And that's when Japanese Zeroes shot off the wing and sent the mighty aircraft death-spiraling into the Malayan jungle.

Jumping to safety, Humphrey and a few of his remaining crewmates found themselves lost in the middle of occupied territory. Enduring vicious crocodiles, deadly snakes, and crippling malaria, the Americans battled just to stay alive. And though they made contact with Malayan resistance fighters, they could never be sure their benefactors weren't pulling them even deeper into danger...

In this harrowing true account, Major Humphrey's son shares the extraordinary story of his father's grueling ordeal. Told in the first person, this highly personal narrative puts you inside the mind of a man fighting for his country while struggling to survive.

8 Miraculous Months in the Malayan Jungle is a gripping memoir about overcoming unexpected peril. If you like World War II heroes, incredible stories of courage, and inspirational reads, then you'll love Donald "DJ" Humphrey II's captivating biography of his father.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Royal Armoured Corps in the Cold War, 1946–1990 (Images of War) *




  







The Royal Armoured Corps composition may have changed dramatically during the four and a half decades of The Cold War but its role in the nations defence has been predominant. This highly informative book focuses on the deployment of the British Armys armoured regiments from the end of the Second World War, their vehicles and equipment, the creation of the British Army of the Rhine, NATO commitments and other peripheral missions. The characteristics and variants of the Centurion, the powerful but short lived Conqueror, the Chieftain and Challenger are covered in expert text and by numerous images. The RAC in the Cold War is a tribute to the men who served in these famous regiment and their stories make fascinating reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Armoured Warfare in the Korean War: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  








*This fully illustrated history explores the unique role of armored vehicles in the Korean War with more than 180 wartime photographs.*

After World War II, military analysts thought that the only place significant armored forces were ever likely to confront each other again was in central Europe where the NATO alliance would fend off the Soviet Red Army. But then during the Korean War of 1950-53, large numbers of armored fighting vehicles were deployed by both sides. This neglected aspect of the conflict is the subject of Anthony Tucker-Jones’s photographic history.

Korea, with its rugged mountains, narrow passes, steep valleys and waterlogged fields. was not ideal tank country so the armor mainly supported the infantry and rarely engaged in battles of maneuver. Yet the wide variety of armor supporting UN and North Korean forces played a vital if unorthodox role in the swiftly moving campaigns.

More than 180 contemporary photographs have been selected to show Soviet-built T-34/85s and Su-76s, American M4 Shermans, M26 Pershings and M46 Pattons, as well as British Cromwells and Centurions in one of the defining conflicts of the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/23/22.

Currently $2.

*Rethinking Camelot: JFK, the Vietnam War, and U.S. Political Culture *




  








*The famed political critic “analyzes the issue most prominently posed in Oliver Stone’s film JFK . . . strong arguments against Kennedy mythologists” (Publishers Weekly).*

_Rethinking Camelot_ is a thorough analysis of John F. Kennedy’s role in the US invasion of Vietnam and a probing reflection on the elite political culture that allowed and encouraged the Cold War. In it, Chomsky dismisses efforts to resurrect Camelot—an attractive American myth portraying JFK as a shining knight promising peace, foiled only by assassins bent on stopping this lone hero who would have unilaterally withdrawn from Vietnam had he lived. Chomsky argues that US institutions and political culture, not individual presidents, are the key to understanding US behavior during Vietnam. _Rethinking Camelot_ is “an interesting work not only for the history it explores, but also as a study of how various individuals and groups write and interpret history” (_Choice_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/24/22.

Currently $1.

*Blood on the Stars Collection I (Blood on the Stars Collections)*




  








*A Duel in the Deepest Dark of Space*

Two ships, two crews, two veteran captains. An epic confrontation in the deepest reaches of the Rim. A last chance to prevent total war. Captain Tyler Barron and his aging battleship Dauntless have one chance to forestall invasion, and save billions from the ravages of total war.


The Confederation battleship Dauntless has spent ten months patrolling the border, alone, watching for an attack from the enemy Union. The crew is exhausted, and the aging vessel needs repairs.

The fleet is mobilized, ready for the war it knows is coming. The forward bases are overloaded beyond capacity, and Dauntless is sent clear across the Confederation, to a base along the peaceful and sleepy sector known as the Far Rim.

But the quiet frontier isn’t quite what it seems, and a distress call from a mining colony at the edge of Confederation space, sends Captain Tyler Barron and his ship forward into the unknown.

Barron and his crew have their ship—and each other—but they can expect no reinforcements. His superiors believe that Union deceit is at play, that the attack is merely a diversion, intended to draw Confederation forces from the disputed border. Their orders are clear: no ships will be transferred from the main front. Stopping whatever is happening on the Far Rim is Barron’s responsibility, and his alone.

Barron is the grandson of the Confederation’s greatest hero, and his name has always carried great privilege, along with crushing responsibility. Now he must prove that he has inherited more than just a name from his famous ancestor.

He must face the enemy, and win the victory.

Before the Confederation is caught between two enemies and destroyed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Darwin Project: Book One: Annihilation Series (The Annihilation Series 1) *




  








*Darwin - Demon or Friend, the Beginning or the End?*

That’s Toby’s enigma. When he inherits his uncle’s corporate empire, he discovers it’s controlled by two superintelligences.

Darwin wants to prove he’s more intelligent than humans. For Bronwyn—the other SI—there’s no mystery: she already knows the answer.

The corporate empire is based on robotics—it’s the world’s largest manufacturers of processors, software, and templates for robots. Bots are taking over mundane jobs. They’re intelligent, perhaps too intelligent. Terrorist groups—led by brownshirts—are furthering social unrest.

What is the mystery of his uncle’s disappearance?

Toby’s friends are assaulted.

A brownshirt group plans to kill him.

His girlfriend is kidnapped.

*Will Artificial Intelligence be the end of Humanity?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Conjurer (The Vine Witch Book 3)*




  








*A beguiling novel of revenge, deliverance, and a powerful sisterhood of magic by the Washington Post bestselling author of The Vine Witch and The Glamourist.*

Sidra didn’t murder her husband. Yet even a jinni can’t wish away a wrongful imprisonment. Determined to prove her innocence, she returns to her adopted home—a French village renowned for its perfume witches—with her friends Elena and Yvette by her side. Here is where Sidra’s true destiny awaits, but danger also lurks in the village’s narrow lanes.

On her trail is Jamra, another jinni, who’s after more than revenge for the murder of his brother. He also seeks vengeance for the indignities inflicted on jinn by mortals over the centuries. When he learns of an ancient relic capable of unleashing chaos on the world, and that the weapon is in the hands of his murderous sister-in-law, he vows to destroy Sidra to get it.

Relying on a sisterhood of magic, a mysteriously faithful dog, and a second-rate sorcerer, Sidra defends herself using the village’s greatest asset: its perfume. It’s as beguiling a lure as it is a formidable shield. But is it enough for Sidra to protect herself and those she loves from powers yet to be released?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blood Bound (Mercy Thompson, Book 2) *




  








*“Kick-ass were-coyote auto mechanic Mercedes Thompson” (Publishers Weekly) has leapt to the forefront of today’s urban fantasy heroes, thanks to bestselling author Patricia Briggs. Now, Mercy finds herself in the middle of a bloodbath—with only one way out...*

Mercy has friends in low places—and in dark ones. And now she owes one of them a favor. Since she can shapeshift at will, she agrees to act as some extra muscle when her vampire friend Stefan goes to deliver a message to another of his kind. But this new vampire is hardly ordinary—and neither is the demon inside of him.

When the undead and the werewolves sent to find him don’t return, the local vampire queen turns to Mercy for help. A coyote is no match for a demon, but Mercy is determined to get her friends back—including the two werewolves circling around her heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Go Dwarf Yourself (Dwarf Bounty Hunter Book 1) *




  








"One of the best damn bounty hunters. Period." *James Brownstone

Johnny Walker was a good bounty hunter in his day. James Brownstone good.*

But everybody has a line. Johnny found his when his teenage daughter was murdered. Who was the killer? Even Johnny couldn’t figure it out.

Everybody’s favorite Dwarf retreated to his cabin in the swamp with his two hound dogs by his side, and retired with his guns, his whiskey and his memories.

Except magical monsters weren’t done with _him_… yet.

*A young female shifter has gone missing and her parents are dead. The Feds know that Johnny is her only hope and the clock is ticking.*

Johnny can’t say no this time.

He’s off to New York City with Light Elf Fed Lisa Breyer to get her back.

*Dwarf the Bounty Hunter is back to kick ass and take names. Or maybe just kick ass.*

What will he do when the clues connect to the fifteen-year-old cold case of his daughter’s murder?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Grace Valley Trilogy (A Grace Valley Novel) *




  








MIRA brings you three full length novels in one collection! Welcome to Grace Valley, California— where blood runs thicker…ties are stronger…and love is all the more sweet.

This box set includes:

*DEEP IN THE VALLEY (A Grace Valley Novel)
By #1 New York Times bestselling author Robyn Carr*

The daughter of the town doctor, June Hudson left only to get her medical training, then returned home and followed in her father’s footsteps. Some might say she chose the easy, comfortable route…but June knows better. Her emergency room is wherever she’s needed—or wherever a patient finds her. She is always on call, her work is her life, and these people are her extended family. Which is a good thing, since this is a town where you should have picked your husband in the ninth grade. It’s not exactly the place to meet eligible men—until an undercover DEA agent suddenly starts appearing at all sorts of strange hours. Everybody has secrets down in the valley. Now June has one of her own.

*JUST OVER THE MOUNTAIN (A Grace Valley Novel)
By #1 New York Times bestselling author Robyn Carr*

In this peaceful community, it’s hard to keep a secret—but Dr. June Hudson has managed to keep one heck of a humdinger. Though visits from undercover DEA agent Jim Post are as clandestine as they are passionate, somehow it fits with her demanding schedule. But how can a secret lover compete with a flesh-and-blood heartthrob from her past? June’s old flame has just returned after twenty years—and he’s divorced. June is seriously rattled. So when the town’s most devoted wife takes buckshot to her husband and some human bones turn up in her aunt Myrna’s backyard, June is almost happy for the distraction. Sooner or later, love will have its way in Grace Valley. It always does.

*DOWN BY THE RIVER (A Grace Valley Novel)
By #1 New York Times bestselling author Robyn Carr*

People in town are beginning to notice the bloom in Dr. June Hudson’s cheeks—and the swell of her belly. Happily, DEA agent Jim Post is back in June’s arms for good, newly retired from undercover work and ready for new beginnings. And the community is overflowing with gossip right now. Who is the secret paramour June’s aunt Myrna is hiding? Does the town’s poker-playing pastor have too many aces up his sleeve? But when dangers, from man and nature, rise up with a vengeance to threaten June and the town, this community pulls together and shows what it’s made of. And Jim discovers the true meaning of happiness here in Grace Valley: there really is no place like home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Widow's Watcher *




  








*From Eliza Maxwell, the bestselling author of The Unremembered Girl, comes a gripping novel about the mysteries that haunt us and the twists of fate that can unravel them…*

Living in the shadow of a decades-old crime that stole his children from him, reclusive Lars Jorgensen is an unlikely savior. But when a stranger walks onto the ice of a frozen Minnesota lake, her intentions are brutally clear, and the old man isn’t about to let her follow through.

Jenna Shaw didn’t ask for Lars’s help, nor does she want it. After he pulls her from the brink, however, Jenna finds her desire to give up challenged by their unlikely friendship. In Jenna, Lars recognizes his last chance for redemption. And in her quest to solve the mysteries of Lars’s past and bring him closure, Jenna may find the way out of her own darkness.

But the truth that waits threatens to shatter it all. When secrets are surrendered and lies are laid bare, Jenna and Lars may find that accepting the past isn’t their greatest challenge. Can they afford the heartbreaking price of forgiveness?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Sophie's Choice: A Novel *




  








*This award-winning novel of love, survival, and agonizing regret in post–WWII Brooklyn “belongs on that small shelf reserved for American masterpieces” (The Washington Post Book World).*

Winner of the National Book Award and a modern classic, _Sophie’s Choice_ centers on three characters: Stingo, a sexually frustrated aspiring novelist; Nathan, his charismatic but violent Jewish neighbor; and Sophie, an Auschwitz survivor who is Nathan’s lover. Their entanglement in one another’s lives will build to a stirring revelation of agonizing secrets that will change them forever.

Poetic in its execution, and epic in its emotional sweep, _Sophie’s Choice_ explores the good and evil of humanity through Stingo’s burgeoning worldliness, Nathan’s volatile personality, and Sophie’s tragic past. Mixing elements from Styron’s own experience with themes of the Holocaust and the history of slavery in the American South, the novel is a profound and haunting human drama, representing Styron at the pinnacle of his literary brilliance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Good Man with a Dog: A Game Warden's 25 Years in the Maine Woods *




  








*A Maine Literary Awards Finalist, A Good Man with a Dog follows a game warden’s adventures from the woods of Maine to the swamps of New Orleans. Follow along as he and his canine companions investigate murder, search for missing persons, and rescue survivors from natural disasters. This is a memoir that reads like a true crime novel.*

Roger Guay takes readers into the patient, watchful world of a warden catching poachers and protecting pristine wilderness, and the sometimes CSI-like reconstruction of deer- and moose-poaching scenes. When Guay’s father died in a tragic fishing accident, a kind game warden helped him through the loss. Inspired by this experience, as well as his love of the outdoors, he became a game warden.

Guay searches for lost hunters and hikers. He estimates that over the years, he has pulled more than two hundred bodies out of Maine’s north woods! His frequent companion is a little brown Labrador retriever named Reba, who can find discarded weapons, ejected shells, hidden fish, and missing people.

_A Good Man with a Dog_ explores Guay’s life as he and his canine partners are exposed to terrible events, from tracking down hostile poachers to searching for victims of violent crimes, including a year-long search for the hidden graves of two babies buried by a Massachusetts cult. He witnessed firsthand FEMA’s mismanagement of the post-Katrina cleanup efforts in New Orleans, an experience that left him scarred and disheartened. But he found hope with the support of family and friends, and eventually returned to the woods he knew and loved from the days of his youth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*We Should Have Seen It Coming: From Reagan to Trump--A Front-Row Seat to a Political Revolution *




  








*The executive Washington editor of The Wall Street Journal chronicles the astonishing rise, climax, and decline of the conservative movement, from the election of Ronald Reagan to the Republican Party's takeover by Donald Trump—with a new introduction covering the 2020 election and the future of the GOP

“Ably captures the most consequential American political developments in half a century.” —Peggy Noonan*
In 1980, President-Elect Ronald Reagan ushered in conservatism as the most powerful political force in America. For four decades, New Deal liberalism had been the country’s dominant motif, creating such popular programs as Social Security and Medicare, but it had become creaky in the face of soaring inflation, high unemployment, and a growing sense that the United States was no longer the dominant force on the world stage. Reagan's efforts to reshape the government with tax cuts, deregulation, increased military spending, and a more conservative social policy faltered at first. But the economy roared back, and the Reagan revolution was on.

In _We Should Have Seen It Coming_, veteran journalist Gerald F. Seib shows how this conservative movement came to dominate national politics, then began to evolve into the populist movement that Donald Trump rode to power. Conservative institutions including the Heritage Foundation, the National Rifle Association, Americans for Tax Reform, Rush Limbaugh and Fox News gave the conservative movement a support system, paving the way for Newt Gingrich's Contract with America and George W. Bush's compassionate conservatism. But we also see multiple warning signs, many overlooked or misread, that a populist revolution was brewing. Pat Buchanan, Ross Perot, Sarah Palin, and the Tea Party—all were precursors of the Trump takeover.

With behind-the-scenes anecdotes, Seib explains how Trump capitalized on that populist movement to victory in 2016, then began breaking from conservative orthodoxy once in office. He shows how Trump altered Republican relations with the business world, shattered conservative precepts on trade and immigration and challenged America’s long-standing alliances. This scintillating work of journalism brings new insight to the most important political story of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Holly Hart Cozy Mysteries Books 1-6 (Holly Hart Cozy Mystery Series)*




  








Enjoy 6 clean and cozy mysteries filled with amateur sleuths, witty banter, and clever clues.

The Holly Hart Cozy Mysteries in this boxset:

Footprints in the Frosting
Deadly Independence
Frosted on the Ferris Wheel
Fruitcake and Foul Play
Poison in the Pastry
Catered to death



Footprints in the Frosting - Book 1

Cheesecake, Love, and Murder!

It’s the Grand Opening for Holly Hart’s new business, Just Cheesecake. When footprints in the frosting lead to a body face down in one of her cheesecakes, Holly becomes a prime suspect.

With her opening day delayed, Holly deals with a nosy no-good reporter and the local cop, the handsome Officer Trinket, as she puts her sleuthing skills to the test to save her business and her name. With the help of her dog, Muffins, she needs to find the real murderer, before the killer looks to frost someone else.

Deadly Independence - Book 2

The Fourth of July means cookouts and celebrations. While attempting to sell cheesecake tortes at the fireworks--despite the fact that Holly’s nemesis, Millicent Monroe, steals the show with over-the-top sales gimmicks--Holly rescues an elderly lady from a stray firework.

Except Agatha Poppleton wasn’t dozing—she’s dead.

With the help of her friends, and her dog, Muffins, Holly attempts to sneak in some sweet revenge on Millicent and solve the murder. But Holly realizes she might have made a mistake by hiding her plans from the handsome Officer Trinket, when she comes face to face with the killer.

And that’s only the start. There’s 4 more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pride, Prejudice and Poison: A Jane Austen Society Mystery *




  








*This charmingly bookish cozy mystery sees an antiquarian bookstore proprietor use her sense and sensibility to deduce who killed the president of the local Jane Austen Society*

Erin Coleridge’s used bookstore in Kirkbymoorside, North Yorkshire, England is a meeting place for the villagers and, in particular, for the local Jane Austen Society. At the Society’s monthly meeting, matters come to a head between the old guard and its young turks. After the meeting breaks for tea, persuasion gives way to murder—with extreme prejudice—when president Sylvia Pemberthy falls dead to the floor. Poisoned? Presumably . . . but by whom? And was Sylvia the only target?

Handsome—but shy—Detective Inspector Peter Hadley and charismatic Sergeant Rashid Jarral arrive at the scene. The long suspect list includes Sylvia’s lover Kurt Becker and his tightly wound wife Suzanne. Or, perhaps, the killer was Sylvia’s own cuckolded husband, Jerome. Among the many Society members who may have had her in their sights is dashing Jonathan Alder, who was heard having a royal battle of words with the late president the night before.

Then, when Jonathan Alder narrowly avoids becoming the next victim, Farnsworth (the town’s “cat lady”) persuades a seriously time-crunched Erin to help DI Hadley. But the killer is more devious than anyone imagines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Friday the Rabbi Slept Late (The Rabbi Small Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*First in the New York Times–bestselling series and winner of the Edgar Award: A new rabbi in a small New England town investigates the murder of a nanny.*

David Small is the new rabbi in the small Massachusetts town of Barnard’s Crossing. Although he’d rather spend his days engaged in Torah study and theological debate, the daily chores of synagogue life are all-consuming—that is, until the day a nanny’s body is found on the rain-soaked asphalt of the temple’s parking lot.

When the young woman’s purse is discovered in Rabbi Small’s car, he will have to use his scholarly skills and Talmudic wisdom—and collaborate with the Irish-Catholic police chief—to exonerate himself and find the real killer.

Blending this unorthodox sleuth’s quick intellect with thrilling action, _Friday the Rabbi Slept Late_ is the exciting first installment of the beloved bestselling mystery series that offers a Jewish twist on the clerical mystery, a delightful discovery for fans of Father Brown and Father Dowling or readers of Faye Kellerman’s suspense novels set in the Orthodox community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*No Beast So Fierce *




  








*An ex-con struggles to adjust to life outside prison walls in “one of the great crime novels of the past 30 years” (James Ellroy).*

After eight years spent locked up, Max has gotten very good at being a prisoner. He knows the guards, the inmates, and how to survive. But the parole board has decided that he has sufficiently reformed, and it’s time for him to say goodbye. When Max reaches the outside world, he finds that freedom doesn’t make anything easier.

Based on his own experiences in prison, Edward Bunker first drafted _No Beast So Fierce_ in the 1950s, while incarcerated in San Quentin State Prison. He spent the next two decades in and out of jail, writing essays for various magazines and working on the novel, which was finally published in 1973. Eighteen months later, the book was used as evidence that he was fit to leave jail. He received parole, and spent the rest of his life a free man.

Rooted in real-life experiences and hailed by Quentin Tarantino—who cast Bunker in his film _Reservoir Dogs_—as “the best first person crime novel I have ever read,” _No Beast So Fierce _is a gritty and compelling read like no other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dead Fish *




  








*Dr Geoffrey Quinn arrives home in the middle of the night to find his children missing, the charred remains of his wife’s body chopped up in the boiler and Chief Superintendent Manning waiting to arrest him for her murder.*

Enter Alison Hope, a barrister specialising in crime. Quinn claims he is innocent but Alison, hired to defend him, is unsure. And when she learns of Quinn’s involvement in a gangland murder trial – since the end of which several others involved have died by violent means – Alison begins to wonder …

The background becomes increasingly seedy – exploitative sexual gratification, raves, drugs, blackmail, illegal arms dealing and major fraud all play their part. But do any of these discoveries prove Quinn’s guilt? Or will Alison find the truth in time to save him?

_Dead Fish_ starts as an apparently conventional crime story but gradually evolves into a dark psychological thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Harry Starke Series: Books 7-9*




  








Grizzly Murders. A lack of clues. A detective that can’t let go.
Three more sizzling crime novels packed full of murder, mystery, action and heart-stopping suspense… and a little humor. Blair Howard’s unique stories, his wickedly woven plots and his no-nonsense style of writing will take you on an emotional roller coaster ride right to the very last page.

From murder and revenge in _Retribution_, to murder and corruption in the Caribbean in _Calypso_, to the ultimate whodunit: the 15-year-old cold case of the murder of Peter Nicholson in _Without Remorse_ they will keep you turning the pages late into the night - you won't be able to put them down!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Complete Crime Stories *




  








*Seventeen hardboiled crime stories from the “poet of the tabloid murder” and author of Double Indemnity (Edmund Wilson).*

They call him Lucky—but he has never had a lucky day in his life. A nineteen-year-old hobo just starting to ride the rails, he is hiding in the coal car when the railroad detective comes through. They get into a scuffle, and Lucky’s hand finds a railroad spike. Before he knows it, he has smashed the investigator’s head and shoved him out of the car. If he hurries, if he’s lucky, he will get back to Los Angeles in time to establish an alibi, burn his clothes, and avoid the electric chair. But as Lucky will discover, the deadliest threat is lurking within his own mind.

“Dead Man” is just one of the outstanding stories included in this volume. The author of some of the most hard-boiled prose ever written, James M. Cain understood fear in all its forms—and knew better than anyone the terror of a killer on the run.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Wife: A Novel of Psychological Suspense *




  






*"This year's Gone Girl."*—*Harlan Coben*

A _Boston Globe _Best Book of 2018 | A _Sun-Sentinel_ Best Mystery Book of 2018 | A Crime Reads Best Novel of 2018

*His Scandal
Her Secret*

From _New York Times_ bestselling author Alafair Burke, a stunning domestic thriller in the vein of _Behind Closed Doors_ and _The Woman in Cabin 10_—in which a woman must make the impossible choice between defending her husband and saving herself.

When Angela met Jason Powell while catering a dinner party in East Hampton, she assumed their romance would be a short-lived fling, like so many relationships between locals and summer visitors. To her surprise, Jason, a brilliant economics professor at NYU, had other plans, and they married the following summer. For Angela, the marriage turned out to be a chance to reboot her life. She and her son were finally able to move out of her mother’s home to Manhattan, where no one knew about her tragic past.

Six years later, thanks to a bestselling book and a growing media career, Jason has become a cultural lightning rod, placing Angela near the spotlight she worked so carefully to avoid. When a college intern makes an accusation against Jason, and another woman, Kerry Lynch, comes forward with an even more troubling allegation, their perfect life begins to unravel. Jason insists he is innocent, and Angela believes him. But when Kerry disappears, Angela is forced to take a closer look—at both the man she married and the women she chose not to believe.

This much-anticipated follow-up to Burke’s Edgar-nominated _The Ex_ asks how far a wife will go to protect the man she loves: Will she stand by his side, even if he drags her down with him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford: A Novel*




  








*A powerful novel of the infamous Western outlaw and his killer: “The best blend of fiction and history I’ve read in a long while” (John Irving).*

By age thirty-four, Jesse James was already one of the most notorious and admired men in America. Bank robber, train bandit, gang leader, killer, and beloved son of Missouri—
James’s many epithets live on in newspapers and novels alike. As his celebrity was reaching its apex, James met Robert Ford, the brother of a James gang member—an awkward, antihero-worshipping twenty-year-old with stars in his eyes. The young man’s fascination with the legend borders on jealous obsession: While Ford wants to ride alongside James as his most-trusted confidant, sharing his spotlight is not enough. As a bond forms between the two men, Ford realizes that the only way he’ll ever be as powerful as his idol is to _become_ him; he must kill James and take his mantle. In the striking novel that inspired the film of the same name starring Brad Pitt and Casey Affleck, bestselling author Ron Hansen retells a classic Wild West story that has long captured the nation’s imagination, and breathes new life into the final days and ignoble death of an iconic American man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Forest of Assassins *




  








The Forest of Assassins is a historic thriller set in the earliest days of the American involvement in the Vietnam War. It involved the earliest of Navy SEAL teams. It is set in a time when the NAVY still did not admit these men existed, much less had they determined if those units would survive until the next conflict, or if the experiment would be abandoned.

The Forest of Assassins tells the story of Navy SEAL Lieutenant Hank Dillon, a squad commander, deep in the jungles of South Vietnam when America’s involvement in the war was still in the “advisor” stage. Dillon’s mission is to wreak havoc among the Viet Cong guerillas who are terrorizing the countryside.

Their mission—and even their presence in the region—is top secret. But Hank has a problem even bigger than a deadly and determined enemy; he has a traitor in the ranks.

Meanwhile, a suspicious NCIS cop is nosing around Hank’s mysterious operation, certain that it is a front for drug running and other illegal activities.

Things are tense for the young Lieutenant who just wants to go home to his wife…intact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lethal Ground (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 10) *




  








In the tenth book of the Sgt. Dunn WWII Action Thriller series, Munsterman draws from real terrifying and despicable operations the loathsome Nazis planned.

With Germany no longer able to produce an atomic bomb, Adolf Hitler dreams up a terrifying nightmare and orders the Nazi Minster of Armaments, Albert Speer, to make it happen. At Bletchley Park, where the German Enigma code messages are decoded and read daily, analyst Reginald Shepston and his assistant, Eileen Lansford, heroes from Saving Paris, discover the horrendous plot by the Nazi regime.

U.S. Army Ranger Technical Sergeant Tom Dunn is ready for action following a mission to blow up Hitler’s Dam. He takes his squad of lethal Rangers on a creative and subversive mission to France.

Meanwhile, British Commando Sergeant Major Malcolm Saunders meets Pope Pius XII in Colonel Jenkins’ office. Except it isn’t the Pope. It’s a British stage actor who is a perfect look-alike. The Vatican Swiss Guard has learned that the dreaded Nazi SS plans to kidnap the Pope and take him to Germany, where he would be subjected to the cruelty of an unmerciful Hitler. Saunders’ mission is simple: work with the Swiss Guard and keep the real Pope safe, while entrapping the SS with the decoy.

After returning from France, Dunn is assigned to stop the Nazis. He’s shocked and angered by their immoral plan to irradiate the earth near the front lines with their remaining uranium-235. Allied soldiers passing across the lethal ground would be exposed to potentially deadly radiation. With so much at stake, Dunn forms a Ranger platoon. As they fight to stop the Nazis’ horrifying plan, they uncover the depths to which the Nazis will go.

In Lethal Ground, Munsterman reveals the true nature of the Nazis and their view of the world. His page-turning style puts the reader into a WWII story where he masterfully blends history and fiction to create an action-packed plot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wheels *




  








*Master storyteller Arthur Hailey’s #1 New York Times bestseller is a turbocharged thriller about America’s automobile industry, from the bottom up *

Ford. Chrysler. General Motors. They were the Big Three, accused by critics of greed, monopoly, and abusing the public trust. In the shadows of these towering giants is American Motors, blazing its own path to greatness. Adam Trenton, the fiercely ambitious executive in charge of project development, wants to take the company into the future with the new, cutting-edge car he’s developing, but his single-minded dedication has his neglected wife seeking dangerous thrills, making Adam vulnerable to a growing web of deceit, blackmail, and organized crime.

From Detroit’s inner city to its affluent suburbs, from the executive suites and secret design studios to the assembly line jungle and the maximum security testing grounds, _Wheels _is a breakneck ride full of human drama through one of America’s most complex and competitive industries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fly By Wire: A Jammer Davis Thriller*




  








*USA Today best-selling author

Winner of the Benjamin Franklin Award Silver Medal

The C-500 with its revolutionary fly-by-wire technology, had become the freight airframe of choice—until a routine delivery goes horribly wrong*

Falling like a stone from six miles up, a brand-new C-500 crashes in central France, killing two pilots aboard. With over one hundred C-500s in service around the world, interest is keen to get to the bottom of the mystery. When French officials take over this highly public investigation, they call in the best there is: they call Frank "Jammer" Davis.

A retired U.S. Air Force fighter pilot, Davis is part of the NTSB's "go team." With a reputation for getting things done—and for steamrolling anyone who gets in his way—Davis starts to dig.

But just as Davis starts his investigation, news of the crash is overshadowed by a more spectacular disaster: suicide bombers attack oil refineries across the world, sending governments and financial markets into a tailspin.

A relentless Davis keeps working, but when he finally uncovers the cause of the crash, and its terrifying connection to the terrorist attacks, it is a conspiracy of unthinkable proportions.

A conspiracy he might not be able to stop.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*State of Emergency (Jericho Quinn Thriller Book 3) *




  








*It’s countdown to Armageddon for an OSI agent in this thriller by theNew York Times-bestselling author of Stone Cross and Tom Clancy Code of Honor…*

Two agents, Russian and American, are brutally murdered. College students, working as drug mules, die gruesome deaths from radiation poisoning. Powerful dirty bombs explode minutes apart in San Francisco and St. Petersburg, Russia—slaughtering citizens and spreading blind panic throughout the world. But this is only a warning. _The next attack will be nuclear._

Enter Air Force OSI agent Jericho Quinn and his crack team of specialists. Their mission: track down the black-market arms dealer who masterminded the plot—with a Soviet-era suitcase-sized bomb—and dismantle them both. When the trail leads to South America, Quinn has to join the famous Dakar Rally, a 6,000-mile motorcycle run that's about to become the most dangerous race in history. It’s not the finish line they're racing for. It’s the fate of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Trained to Hunt (Pierce Hunt Book 2)*




  








*No limits. No rules. No mercy. Can one man take down an entire drug cartel?*

Former Army Ranger Pierce Hunt is second-guessing his decision to join a CIA hunter-killer team that will take him far away from his daughter. But when a new performance-enhancing drug kills four football players—including his daughter’s boyfriend—settling down becomes the last thing on Hunt’s mind.

When Anna Garcia, Hunt’s lover and head of the largest drug cartel in Miami, becomes the prime suspect in the investigation, the stakes become even more personal. Not convinced that Anna is capable of such extremes, Hunt looks far and wide for evidence to exonerate her and stop a vicious enemy who plans to flood the US market with an addictive new drug. Outgunned, outmanned, and out of time, Hunt is the country’s last hope to stop a deadly new drug from making countless new victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Saint Justice (Christopher Wren Thrillers Book 1) *




  








*They stole his truck. Big mistake.*

CIA black-ops legend Christopher Wren pulls over on a Utah highway after three weeks on the road. An arbitrary decision he's about to regret.

A biker gang attacks Wren, leaves him for dead and steals his truck.

Now he's going to get it back.

From a secret warehouse in the desert. Ringed with fences. Filled with human cages.

As the body count mounts and a shocking national conspiracy unravels, one thing is for certain.

*Justice will be done.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*No Mercy (Christopher Wren Thrillers Book 2) *




  








*They came for his kids. There can be no mercy.*

Black-ops legend Chris Wren has hunted the Blue Fairy for months - a hacker group stalking innocents on the dark Internet. Including his kids.

Now an anti-Blue Fairy activist is dead in Detroit, and Wren alone knows what it means:

The monsters are crawling out into the light.

As a Blue Fairy army rises and a mass hacking attack threatens to cripple the USA, only Wren and his brilliant lieutenant Sally Rogers stand ready to protect his kids, and enforce true justice:

*No mercy for the wicked.*

_The acclaimed Chris Wren novels are each a complete action adventure, and can be read in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Rise and Fall of Ancient Egypt*




  







*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “Magisterial . . . [A] rich portrait of ancient Egypt’s complex evolution over the course of three millenniums.”—Los Angeles Times

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY
The Washington Post • Publishers Weekly*

In this landmark volume, one of the world’s most renowned Egyptologists tells the epic story of this great civilization, from its birth as the first nation-state to its absorption into the Roman Empire. Drawing upon forty years of archaeological research, award-winning scholar Toby Wilkinson takes us inside a tribal society with a pre-monetary economy and decadent, divine kings who ruled with all-too-recognizable human emotions. Here are the legendary leaders: Akhenaten, the “heretic king,” who with his wife Nefertiti brought about a revolution with a bold new religion; Tutankhamun, whose dazzling tomb would remain hidden for three millennia; and eleven pharaohs called Ramesses, the last of whom presided over the militarism, lawlessness, and corruption that caused a political and societal decline. Filled with new information and unique interpretations, _The Rise and Fall of Ancient Egypt_ is a riveting and revelatory work of wild drama, bold spectacle, unforgettable characters, and sweeping history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pirate Women: The Princesses, Prostitutes, and Privateers Who Ruled the Seven Seas *




  







In the first-ever comprehensive survey of the world's female buccaneers, Pirate Women: The Princesses, Prostitutes, and Privateers Who Ruled the Seven Seas tells of the women, both real and legendary, who through the ages sailed alongside—and sometimes in command of—their male counterparts. These women came from all walks of life but had one thing in common: a desire for freedom. History has largely ignored these female swashbucklers, until now. Here are their stories, from ancient Norse warriors like Awilda, Stikla, and Rusla; to Sayyida al-Hurra of the Barbary corsairs; from Grace O'Malley, who terrorized shipping operations around the British Isles during the reign of Queen Elizabeth; to Cheng I Sao, who commanded a fleet of 400 ships off China in the early 19th century.Author Laura Sook Duncombe also looks beyond the stories to the storytellers and mythmakers. What biases and agendas motivated them? What did they leave out? Pirate Women explores why and how these stories are told and passed down and how history changes depending on who is recording it. It's the largest overview of women pirates in one volume and chock-full of swashbuckling adventures. In this book, pirate women are pulled from the shadows into the spotlight that they deserve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*SS Totenkopf France, 1940 (Images of War) *




  







"By the end of the Second World War the reputation of Hitler's Schutzstaffel (SS) had become so heavily sullied that the organization was branded criminal and banned in postwar Germany. It's authority in Nazi Germany had been enormous having been made responsible for Reich internal security, it implemented Nazi racial policy and managed the death camps. Most oddly it produced a rival military organization to the German regular army fighting alongside it but never a part of it the Waffen SS. SS-Totenkopf is a photographic account of that unit's birth and first month of active service. The Division, formed from concentration camp guards, fought alongside Rommel's 7th Panzer Division against the only British armored counterattack of the campaign. However, instances of atrocities committed by men of the Totenkopf began early and the machine-gunning of 97 prisoners of the Norfolk Regiment occurred. In this brief and violent history of the birth of an SS division the original captions and text which accompanied the photographs have been retained in order to capture the original flavor. The translated text appears inter spaced with the author's explanations. The SS War Correspondent photographers risked their lives to take some of these pictures so up-with-the-action they were and, with their 'blood up', their comments are nationalistically passionate. This is understandable, so successful was the Blitzkrieg campaign in 1940 compared to the efforts of their fathers in 1914–1918 when they failed to break through to the Channel coast. It helps us to understand the euphoric reaction of some of the Totenkopf at the sight of the English Channel. "


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Poles in the Battle of Britain: A Photographic Album of the Polish 'Few' *




  








*A pictorial history of the valiant Polish aviators who aided the RAF in the fight against the Luftwaffe.*

The Polish Air Force, which was created in Britain in the summer of 1940 from flying and ground personnel evacuated from Poland and then from France, proved to be one of the most successful formations to fight the Luftwaffe during the Battle of Britain. Overcoming the obstacles of language and operating in a foreign country, the Polish Air Force gained independent status, flying alongside the RAF rather than being a part of the RAF—and for the first time, the Polish Air Force became a separate air arm of the Polish Armed Forces.

It’s said that 145 Polish pilots fought in the Battle of Britain, many of them experienced and battle-hardened. These men fought not only for the freedom of their own homeland but also for British people, of whom they often knew very little. The Poles were able to form four squadrons, two bomber and two fighter, that went into operations during the Battle of Britain. Many other Polish fliers were dispersed across the Fighter Command, joining various RAF squadrons. They all made a decisive impact, when they were needed the most, gaining the respect of their British colleagues and the British public.

In this superb collection of photographs, the story of the Polish Few is told—from their hazardous journey from Poland to the UK to the great struggle for control of the skies above Britain during that memorable summer of 1940.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hitler's Defeat on the Western Front, 1944–1945 (Images of War) *




  








*This WWII pictorial history vividly captures the Allied liberation of Europe from Normandy to Berlin through rare wartime photographs.*

With this volume in the Images of War series, readers witness the intensity of the fighting as Allied forces make their way from the beaches of Normandy through France and the Low Countries and finally into Germany itself.

Despite demoralizing withdrawals and reversals, the German military forces—including the Wehrmacht, Waffen-SS, Hitlerjugend, and Volkssturm—continued to inflict significant losses on their superior enemies. But when the Allies crossed the Rhine in early 1945 with the Russians closing on Berlin from the East, the shattered remnants of Hitler’s once all-conquering forces had nowhere to go. Though fanatical elements of Nazi guerrillas continued to fight to the death, most of the survivors accepted surrender. The graphic images in this volume capture the drama of that historic period.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Luftwaffe Flak and Field Divisions, 1939–1945 (Images of War) *




  








*This pictorial WWII history explores the evolution of the Third Reich’s Luftwaffe ground force through rare wartime photographs.*

From the outset of the Second World War, Luftwaffe Flak units saw extensive fighting with their 2cm, 3.7cm and deadly 8.8cm anti-aircraft guns. By the time of Hitler’s invasion of Russia, Luftwaffe ground forces had been expanded and were being used in both the army support and air roles.

After initial success on the Eastern Front gave way to a costly quagmire, Hitler ordered the raising of Luftwaffe Field Divisions to bolster the Army. Initially under Hermann Goring’s command, they were reorganized under the Army in 1943 as standard infantry divisions. The most famous was the elite Hermann Goring Division, which was reorganized as a Panzer Division. By 1944 there were no less than twenty-one Luftwaffe Field Divisions, plus many similar regiments, fighting on all fronts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Grey Wolves: The U-Boat War 1939-1945 *




  








In the early years of the Second World War, the elite force of German submariners known as the Ubootwaffe came perilously close to perfecting the underwater battle tactics and successfully cutting Britain's transatlantic lifeline. To the Allies, these enemy sailors were embarking on a mission of unequivocal evil.

Each member of the Ubootwaffe understood that he must take pride in being part of a unique brotherhood. He had to do so because he was setting out—in claustrophobic, unsanitary, stench-filled, and ultimately hellish conditions—on a journey that would test his mental and physical endurance to the very limits, and which he had little chance of surviving. Those that did return soon ceased to take comfort in friends or family, dwelling only on the knowledge that another patrol awaited them. By the end of the war, of the 39,000 men who went to sea in the U-boats, 27,491 died in action and a further 5,000 were made prisoners of war. Of the 863 U-boats that sailed on operational patrols, 754 were lost.

_Grey Wolves_ captures life on board a U-boat, in text, letters, diaries, journals, memoirs, prose, and poetry, relaying tales of the mundane and the routine, dramatic and heroic; the fear and resilience of every crew member, from Kapitainleutnant to Mechaniker. It is a vivid, brutally realistic portrait of the men who fought and died beneath the surface of the Atlantic in what was, perhaps, the most critical battle of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sherman Tank (Images of War) *




  







A brilliant and prolific collection of rare photographs celebrating the war-winning qualities of arguably the most important tank of the Second World War. Many of the marvelous images have never been seen before but thanks to the author, who has special access to the IWM archive they are now available with full authoritative captions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Triumph and Tragedy (Winston S. Churchill The Second World Wa Book 6) *




  








*Winston Churchill recounts the end of WWII and its aftermath, in the conclusion of his majestic six-volume history.*

In _Triumph and Tragedy_, British prime minister Winston Churchill provides in dramatic detail the endgame of the war and the uneasy meetings between himself, Stalin, and Truman to discuss plans for rebuilding Europe in the aftermath of devastation.

Beginning with the invasion of Normandy, the heroic landing of the Allied armies and the most remarkable amphibious operation in military history, Churchill watches as the uneasy coalition that had knit itself together begins to fray at Potsdam, foreshadowing the birth of the Cold War.

_Triumph and Tragedy_ is part of the epic six-volume account of World War II told from the viewpoint of a man who led in the fight against tyranny, and enriched with extensive primary sources including memos, letters, orders, speeches, and telegrams, day-by-day accounts of reactions as the drama intensifies. Throughout these volumes, we listen as strategies and counterstrategies unfold in response to Hitler’s conquest of Europe, planned invasion of England, and assault on Russia, in a mesmerizing account of the crucial decisions made as the fate of the world hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*U-Boat War Patrol: The Hidden Photographic Diary of U-564 *




  








*“[A] book of rare photographs . . . detailing life aboard a German Second World War submarine” from the author of Operation Colossus (History Today).*

This unique account charts the complete story of a single U-boat patrol through the summer of 1942 based around a remarkable collection of photographs that were “liberated” from a concrete U-boat pen in Brest at the end of the war and which had, until recently, remained hidden in a shoe box. The boat in question, U-564, carried the famous three black cat motif of Reinhard “Teddy” Suhren who, along with Prien and Kretschmer, was one of the top U-boat commanders during the battles of the Atlantic.

This remarkable book provides unique access into both the day-to-day life of a U-boat at sea and into the detailed workings of the Kriegsmarine. Through the successes and trials of U-564 the reader is transported to that vast and watery battlefield that was perhaps the most significant theatre of the Second World War.

*“The text tells the story of U 564, and the images display the cramped conditions and the way of life on a war patrol. This is an absorbing story with the most memorable and unique collection of images filmed under patrol conditions.” —Firetrench*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*In Our Hearts We Were Giants: The Remarkable Story of the Lilliput Troupe—a Dwarf Family's Survival of the Holocaust *




  








*The remarkable story of a family of Jewish performers whose dwarfism helped them survive Auschwitz: “Mesmerizing . . . no reader will fail to admire the Ovitzes.” —Kirkus Reviews*

In this remarkable, never-before-told account of the Ovitz family, seven of whose ten members were dwarves, readers bear witness to the best and worst of humanity and to the terrible irony of the Ovitzes’ fate: being burdened with dwarfism helped them endure the Holocaust. Israeli authors Yehuda Koren and Eilat Negev weave the tale of a beloved and successful family of performers who were famous entertainers in Central Europe until the Nazis deported them to Auschwitz in May 1944. Descending into the hell of the concentration camp from the transport train, the Ovitz family—known widely as the Lilliput Troupe—was separated from other Jewish victims. Dr. Josef Mengele was notified of their arrival and they were assigned better quarters and provided more nutritious food than other inmates. The authors chronicle Mengele’s experiments upon the Ovitzes, and the creepy fondness he developed for these small people, even the songs he composed and sang to this family of singers, dancers, and klezmorim.

Finally liberated by Russian troops, the family returned to their deserted village in Transylvania, and eventually found their way to a new home in Israel. This is the story of their lives—and how they escaped the fate that befell so many others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*British Tanks: 1945 to the Present Day (Images of War) *




  







In this companion volume to British Tanks: The Second World War, Pat Ware provides an expert introduction to the design, production and operation of British tanks since 1945. Fewer types of tank were built than during the wartime period, but the complexity of design and manufacture increased, and a level of technical sophistication in the key areas of armor, firepower and mobility was beyond the imaginings of the tank pioneers of the First World War.

Using a selection of contemporary photographs supported by some modern photographs of preserved vehicles Pat Ware sets the modern tank in a historical context. He describes its origins in Britain and its development and deployment in the Second World War and in the post-war period. All the British tanks that have seen service since the war are depicted, among them the Conqueror, Chieftain, Centurion and Challenger. The engineers tanks, the flails, recovery vehicles, bridge-layers are featured, as are the less-well-known British tanks made for export.This highly illustrated survey gives a fascinating insight into the recent evolution of the British tank and its role in the postwar world.

Pat Ware is a leading expert on the history of military vehicles and a prolific writer of books and articles on every aspect of the subject. His most recent publications include a study of the military Jeep and encyclopaedias of military vehicles and motorcycles. He was the founding editor of Classic Military Vehicle magazine in 2001 and continues to contribute to the magazine as well as writing a military column for Land Rover World.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kalashnikov in Combat (Images of War) *




  







The Kalashnikov assault rifle, generically known as the AK-47, is the most famous small arm ever made. This weapon has transcended its Soviet designer and country of origin to become the most prolifically produced and iconic weapon in the world – and it has become a brand that has been used to sell everything from T-shirts to vodka. Although it first appeared in the late 1940s, it did not make its decisive presence felt on the battlefield until the Vietnam War when China supplied it to the Vietnamese communists. The weapons durability became a legend. Since then it has been employed in practically every conflict around the globe, and it is seen as the symbol of the wars of national liberation. Probably its most celebrated moment came in the hands of the mujahideen fighting to oust the Soviets from Afghanistan. In Kalashnikov in Combat Anthony Tucker-Jones gives the reader a brief history of the weapon and he offers a visual record of the impact of the AK-47 on the battlefield up to the present day. His account is illustrated with a wealth of archive photographs ranging from Vietnam to the American-led invasion of Iraq and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Boys of ’67: Charlie Company’s War in Vietnam *




  







In the spring of 1966, while the war in Vietnam was still popular, the US military decided to reactivate the 9th Infantry Division as part of the military build-up. Across the nation, farm boys from the Midwest, surfers from California and city-slickers from Cleveland opened their mail to find greetings from Uncle Sam. Most American soldiers of the Vietnam era trickled into the war zone as individual replacements for men who had become casualties or had rotated home. Charlie Company was different as part of the only division raised, drafted and trained for service. From draft to the battlefields of South Vietnam, this is the unvarnished truth from the fear of death to the chaos of battle, told almost entirely through the recollections of the men themselves. This is their story, the story of young draftees who had done everything that their nation had asked of them and had received so little in return – lost faces of a distant war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/24/22/.

Currently $1.

*Challenger 2: The British Main Battle Tank (Images of War) *




  







For much of the Cold War, the British Army's main battle tanks (MBT) were first the Centurion and then the Chieftain. The question of the latter's replacement became urgent when in 1980 MBT80 was canceled. While the Royal Ordnance Challenger (originally the Shir 2) was acquired as a stop gap its design and capability limitations quickly became apparent.Vickers then took over the Royal Ordnance tank building facility and against stiff foreign competition developed the Challenger 2.This superbly researched and illustrated book tells the story of the evolution and subsequent successful career of Challenger 2 which has seen distinguished service in war and peace since 1990 and has proved itself one of the worlds most formidable fighting vehicles. The authors do not shy away from technical detail and make comparisons with competitors. The result is an objective and authoritative work which will delight military equipment buffs, modelers and wargamers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/25/22.

Currently $1.

*Life After War Box Set 1-3 (Life After War Box Sets Book 1) *




  








A Dangerous Destiny
Some of the survivors are different, powerful. Their bloodlines have been brought together in this time and place to create safety for the remnants of all societies. Fated to lead and rebuild, these magnetic women and men are now the most valuable commodity in the apocalyptic wastelands.

Nuclear war devastated the world just days before Christmas. All governments went underground, leaving their citizens to fend for themselves. The desperate normals who barely managed to stay alive must now make a choice. Do they join the strange, dangerous survivors in forming a more perfect union or do they kill every last one of them? One choice will save the world. The other will finish burying it under the nuclear ashes.

Book One centers around the first group of chosen people who find each other amid the relics of America. Brought together by a man with many secrets, they struggle to adapt to an ever-changing new world while trying to build the first post-war safe haven for humanity.

This is Safe Haven
“We offer food, shelter, and protection to all survivors. Does anyone copy? …hello? Is anyone alive out there?”

The end of the world has given humanity a harsh, merciless existence, where nature tries hard to push us to the very brink of extinction. Everything is against us, between us. Untold miles of lawless, apocalyptic roads wait for our feet, and the future, cold and dark, offers little comfort. Without change, there can be no peace—only survivors.



This file contains books 1-3 of the Life After War series:


The Survivors (Book 1)
Adrian’s Eagles (Book 2)
Nuclear Ashes (Book 3)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Expert System's Champion (The Expert System's Brother Book 2)*




  








*In Adrian Tchaikovsky's The Expert System's Champion, sometimes the ones you hate are the only ones that can save you.*

It's been ten years since Handry was wrenched away from his family and friends, forced to wander a world he no longer understood. But with the help of the Ancients, he has cobbled together a life, of sorts, for himself and his fellow outcasts.

Wandering from village to village, welcoming the folk that the townships abandon, fighting the monsters the villagers cannot—or dare not—his ever-growing band of misfits has become the stuff of legend, a story told by parents to keep unruly children in line.

But there is something new and dangerous in the world, and the beasts of the land are acting against their nature, destroying the towns they once left in peace.

And for the first time in memory, the Ancients have no wisdom to offer...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Hobbit: 75th Anniversary Edition*




  








This deluxe hardcover edition of J.R.R. Tolkien's classic prelude to his _Lord of the Rings_ trilogy contains a short introduction by Christopher Tolkien, a reset text incorporating the most up-to-date corrections, and all of Tolkien’s own drawings and full-color illustrations, including the rare “Mirkwood” piece.

J.R.R. Tolkien's own description for the original edition: "If you care for journeys there and back, out of the comfortable Western world, over the edge of the Wild, and home again, and can take an interest in a humble hero (blessed with a little wisdom and a little courage and considerable good luck), here is a record of such a journey and such a traveler. The period is the ancient time between the age of Faerie and the dominion of men, when the famous forest of Mirkwood was still standing, and the mountains were full of danger. In following the path of this humble adventurer, you will learn by the way (as he did) -- if you do not already know all about these things -- much about trolls, goblins, dwarves, and elves, and get some glimpses into the history and politics of a neglected but important period. For Mr. Bilbo Baggins visited various notable persons; conversed with the dragon, Smaug the Magnificent; and was present, rather unwillingly, at the Battle of the Five Armies. This is all the more remarkable, since he was a hobbit. Hobbits have hitherto been passed over in history and legend, perhaps because they as a rule preferred comfort to excitement. But this account, based on his personal memoirs, of the one exciting year in the otherwise quiet life of Mr. Baggins will give you a fair idea of the estimable people now (it is said) becoming rather rare. They do not like noise."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Fellowship Of The Ring: Being the First Part of The Lord of the Rings*




  








The first volume in J.R.R. Tolkien's epic adventure _THE LORD OF THE RINGS_ _One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them, One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them_

In ancient times the Rings of Power were crafted by the Elven-smiths, and Sauron, the Dark Lord, forged the One Ring, filling it with his own power so that he could rule all others. But the One Ring was taken from him, and though he sought it throughout Middle-earth, it remained lost to him. After many ages it fell into the hands of Bilbo Baggins, as told in _The Hobbit_. In a sleepy village in the Shire, young Frodo Baggins finds himself faced with an immense task, as his elderly cousin Bilbo entrusts the Ring to his care. Frodo must leave his home and make a perilous journey across Middle-earth to the Cracks of Doom, there to destroy the Ring and foil the Dark Lord in his evil purpose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Two Towers: Being the Second Part of The Lord of the Rings *




  








The second volume in J.R.R. Tolkien's epic adventure _THE LORD OF THE RINGS

One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them, One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them_

Frodo and his Companions of the Ring have been beset by danger during their quest to prevent the Ruling Ring from falling into the hands of the Dark Lord by destroying it in the Cracks of Doom. They have lost the wizard, Gandalf, in a battle in the Mines of Moria. And Boromir, seduced by the power of the Ring, tried to seize it by force. While Frodo and Sam made their escape, the rest of the company was attacked by Orcs. Now they continue the journey alone down the great River Anduin—alone, that is, save for the mysterious creeping figure that follows wherever they go.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Return Of The King: Being the Third Part of the Lord of the Rings*




  








The third volume in J.R.R. Tolkien's epic adventure _THE LORD OF THE RINGS

One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them, One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them_

As the Shadow of Mordor grows across the land, the Companions of the Ring have become involved in separate adventures. Aragorn, revealed as the hidden heir of the ancient Kings of the West, has joined with the Riders of Rohan against the forces of Isengard, and takes part in the desperate victory of the Hornburg. Merry and Pippin, captured by Orcs, escape into Fangorn Forest and there encounter the Ents. Gandalf has miraculously returned and defeated the evil wizard, Saruman. Sam has left his master for dead after a battle with the giant spider, Shelob; but Frodo is still alive—now in the foul hands of the Orcs. And all the while the armies of the Dark Lord are massing as the One Ring draws ever nearer to the Cracks of Doom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Let's Pretend This Never Happened*




  








*The #1 New York Times bestselling (mostly true) memoir from the hilarious author of Furiously Happy.

“Gaspingly funny and wonderfully inappropriate.”—O, The Oprah Magazine*

When Jenny Lawson was little, all she ever wanted was to fit in. That dream was cut short by her fantastically unbalanced father and a morbidly eccentric childhood. It did, however, open up an opportunity for Lawson to find the humor in the strange shame-spiral that is her life, and we are all the better for it.

In the irreverent _Let’s Pretend This Never Happened_, Lawson’s long-suffering husband and sweet daughter help her uncover the surprising discovery that the most terribly human moments—the ones we want to pretend never happened—are the very same moments that make us the people we are today. For every intellectual misfit who thought they were the only ones to think the things that Lawson dares to say out loud, this is a poignant and hysterical look at the dark, disturbing, yet wonderful moments of our lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Am a Bacha Posh: My Life as a Woman Living as a Man in Afghanistan *




  








*A 2015 Amelia Bloomer List Selection*

"You will be a son, my daughter." With these stunning words Ukmina learned that she was to spend her childhood as a boy.

In Afghanistan there is a widespread practice of girls dressing as boys to play the role of a son. These children are called _bacha posh_: literally "girls dressed as boys." This practice offers families the freedom to allow their child to shop and work—and in some cases, it saves them from the disgrace of not having a male heir. But in adolescence, religion restores the natural law. The girls must marry, give birth, and give up their freedom.

Ukmina decided to confront social and family pressure and keep her menswear. This brave choice paved the way for an extraordinary destiny: she wages war against the Soviets, assists the mujaheddin and ultimately commands the respect of all whom she encounters. She eventually becomes one of the elected council members of her province.

But freedom always has a price. For "Ukmina warrior" that price was her life as a woman. This is a stunning and brave memoir about a little known practice that will challenge your perceptions about gender and the courage it takes to live your life to the fullest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Nine Lives: A Novel *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A woman who longs to avoid risk at all cost learns that men who love danger are the most exciting in this moving novel from New York Times bestselling author Danielle Steel.*

After a carefree childhood, Mary Margaret Kelly came of age in the shadow of grief. Her father, a dashing daredevil Air Force pilot, died when she was nine. Maggie saw her mother struggle to put their lives back together. As the family moved from one city to the next, her mother warned her to beware of daredevil men and avoid risk at all cost.

Following her mother’s advice, and forgoing the magic of first love with a high school boyfriend who was too wild to feel safe, Maggie instead sought out all the things her mother had lost—a predictable partner, a stable home, and a regular paycheck. She chose to marry a dependable, kind man who was a reliable husband and successful accountant. Together they had a son and found happiness in a conventional suburban life. Until tragedy struck again.

Now on her own, feeling a sense of adventure for the first time, Maggie decides to face her fears, setting off on a whirlwind trip from San Francisco to Rome, Paris, and Monaco. But when her travels reconnect her with the very same irresistible, thrill-seeking man she’s spent thirty years trying to forget, Maggie becomes terrified that rushing into love and sharing his life may very well end in disaster. But ultimately, while Maggie tries to outrun her fears and painful memories of her past, fate will surprise her in the most astounding of ways, as she walks the tightrope between danger and courage, and between wisdom and love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*First Case (Writer's Retreat Southern Seashore Mystery Book 1) *




  







The fact that Katrina Pomeroy had been murdered was in and of itself a newsworthy event. The fact that she had been murdered on Friday October 13th exactly eleven years after she’d been one of five teenagers to survive the Friday The 13th Massacre, made her passing worthy of notice by the national news agencies Jillian Hanford used to work for. When an old editor of Jillian's offered her the chance to write a human interest piece about Katrina’s life and subsequent death, she jumped at the chance to re-launch her currently defunct career. Of course in order to make the sort of impact she was after, she’d not only need to write about Katrina’s unusual life, but she’d need to answer the question of who was responsible for her death. She knew she'd need help so she decided to enlist the help of the five writers currently living at the writer's retreat on Gull Island. Jillian would soon discover a decade old secret covering a shocking truth that was better left unrevealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sixth Cabin (Writer's Retreat Southern Seashore Mystery Book 6)*




  








Now you see her. Now you don't.

When sixteen year old Emily Halliwell ran away from home she agreed to send her half-sister a photo every week to prove she was okay. And she did. For awhile.

But then the photos stopped coming.

Nicole Carrington, Emily's half-sister and the newest permanent resident of the Gull Island Writer's Retreat, decides to ask the Mystery Mastermind Group for help. The trail has gone cold but Nicole is desperate so the group decides to accept the challenge in spite of the staggering odds of finding Emily alive after all of this time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fields' Guide to Abduction: A Cozy Mystery Adventure (The Poppy Fields Adventures Book 1) *




  








*Sometimes a woman needs to get away!*
A laugh out loud *cozy mystery adventure* by USA TODAY bestselling author Julie Mulhern.

My name is Poppy Fields and I'm famous for being famous. Not as great as you'd think. But, there are perks. Like free trips. When I'm offered a week's stay at a new luxury resort in Cabo, I hop on a plane. Who wouldn't?

Turns out, it wasn't my best-ever decision, because things go sideways quickly. By sideways, I mean murder, abduction, and a trigger-happy drug lord with an unhealthy obsession with my movie star mother.

Then things get worse.

If I want to make it home alive, I'll need luck, quick wits, and a killer Chihuahua.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*At First Light (Dr. Evan Wilding Book 1) *




  








*Ritual murder. Archaic clues. A visionary killer. In this heart-stopping novel by the Wall Street Journal and Amazon Charts bestselling author of the Sydney Rose Parnell series, words can kill.*

On the muddy banks of the Calumet River, a body has been found posed next to a series of mysterious glyphs and bearing wounds from a ritualistic slaying. Chicago detective Addie Bisset knows only one man who can decipher the message left by the killer: her friend Dr. Evan Wilding. A brilliant forensic semiotician, Evan decodes the etchings as Viking Age runes. They suggest either human sacrifice or righteous punishment. But to what god? And for what sins?

Only one thing is clear from the disturbing runic riddles: there are more victims to come.

As Evan races to determine the identity of the Viking Poet, he and Addie uncover the killer’s most terrifying secret yet: the motive. This startling discovery puts Evan’s life in mortal danger, and verse by ancient verse, time is running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cockroaches: The Second Inspector Harry Hole Novel *




  








*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Inspector Harry Hole heads to Thailand to investigate the murder of an ambassador.*

When the Norwegian ambassador to Thailand is found dead in a Bangkok brothel, Inspector Harry Hole is dispatched from Oslo to help hush up the case.

But once he arrives Harry discovers that this case is about much more than one random murder. There is something else, something more pervasive, scrabbling around behind the scenes. Or, put another way, for every cockroach you see in your hotel room, there are hundreds behind the walls. Surrounded by round-the-clock traffic noise, Harry wanders the streets of Bangkok lined with go-go bars, temples, opium dens, and tourist traps, trying to piece together the story of the ambassador’s death even though no one asked him to, and no one wants him to—not even Harry himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dead in the Water: My Forty-Year Search for My Brother's Killer *




  








*An “intimate” account of a double murder by a man once suspected as being the Golden State Killer (O, the Oprah Magazine,“20 Best True Crime Books”).*

In 1978, two tortured corpses—hooded, bound, and weighted down with engine parts—were found in the sea off Guatemala. Junior doctor Chris Farmer and his girlfriend, Peta Frampton, were still clinging to life when they were thrown from the yacht they’d been crewing.

Here is the gripping account of how Chris’s family worked alongside police, the FBI, and Interpol to gather evidence against the boat’s Californian skipper, Silas Duane Boston. Almost four decades later, in 2015, Chris’s sister, Penny, used Facebook to track down Boston. Following the detailed, haunting testimony of his own two sons—who also implicated their father in a string of other killings—Boston was finally arrested and charged with two counts of maritime murder.

A story of homicide on the high seas, _Dead in the Water_ is also a tale of a family’s fortitude and diligence in tracking down a monster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Paddy Whacked: The Untold Story of the Irish American Gangster *




  







Here is the shocking true saga of the Irish American mob. In _Paddy Whacked_, bestselling author and organized crime expert T. J. English brings to life nearly two centuries of Irish American gangsterism, which spawned such unforgettable characters as Mike "King Mike" McDonald, Chicago's subterranean godfather; Big Bill Dwyer, New York's most notorious rumrunner during Prohibition; Mickey Featherstone, troubled Vietnam vet turned Westies gang leader; and James "******" Bulger, the ruthless and untouchable Southie legend. Stretching from the earliest New York and New Orleans street wars through decades of bootlegging scams, union strikes, gang wars, and FBI investigations, _Paddy Whacked_ is a riveting tour de force that restores the Irish American gangster to his rightful preeminent place in our criminal history -- and penetrates to the heart of the American experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Blood Tide: A gripping new Scottish police procedural thriller for crime fiction and mystery fans (DS Max Craigie Scottish Crime Thrillers, Book 2) *




  








*‘Think Jack Reacher fronting Line of Duty’ Ian Rankin*

*You get away with murder.*
In a remote sea loch on the west coast of Scotland, a fisherman vanishes without trace. His remains are never found.

*You make people disappear.*
A young man jumps from a bridge in Glasgow and falls to his death in the water below. DS Max Craigie uncovers evidence that links both victims. But if he can’t find out what cost them their lives, it won’t be long before more bodies turn up at the morgue…

*You come back for revenge.*
Soon cracks start to appear in the investigation, and Max’s past hurtles back to haunt him. When his loved ones are threatened, he faces a terrifying choice: let the only man he ever feared walk free, or watch his closest friend die…

*Max, Janie and Ross return in the second gripping novel in this explosive Scottish crime series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cross Her Heart (Bree Taggert Book 1) *




  








*A homicide detective’s violent family history repeats itself in #1 Amazon Charts and Wall Street Journal bestselling author Melinda Leigh’s novel of murder, secrets, and retribution.*

For more than twenty-five years, Philadelphia homicide detective Bree Taggert has tucked away the nightmarish childhood memories of her parents’ murder-suicide…Until her younger sister, Erin, is killed in a crime that echoes that tragic night: innocent witnesses and a stormy marriage that ended in gunfire. There’s just one chilling difference. Erin’s husband, Justin, has vanished.

Bree knows how explosive the line between love and hate can be, yet the evidence against her troubled brother-in-law isn’t adding up. Teaming up with Justin’s old friend, former sheriff’s investigator and K-9 handler Matt Flynn, Bree vows to uncover the secrets of her sister’s life and death, as she promised Erin’s children. But as her investigation unfolds, the danger hits close to home. Once again, Bree’s family is caught in a death grip. And this time, it could be fatal for her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*See Her Die (Bree Taggert Book 2)*




  








*Sheriff Bree Taggert is both hunter and hunted in #1 Amazon Charts and Wall Street Journal bestselling author Melinda Leigh’s blood-freezing thriller of murder, rage, and revenge.*

New sheriff Bree Taggert is called to a shooting in a campground shuttered for the winter. But she arrives to find a perplexing crime. There is no shooter, no victim, and no blood. No one but Bree believes the sole witness, Alyssa, a homeless teenager who insists she saw her friend shot.

Bree calls in former deputy Matt Flynn and his K-9 to track the killer and search for Alyssa’s friend. They discover the battered corpse of a missing university student under the ice in Grey Lake—but it’s not the victim they were looking for.

When two more students go missing and additional bodies turn up, Bree must find the link between the victims. She knows only one thing for certain: the murders are fueled by rage. When Alyssa disappears, Bree must race against time to find her before her witness becomes another victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Drown Her Sorrows (Bree Taggert Book 3) *




  








*A Wall Street Journal bestseller.

Sheriff Bree Taggert is blindsided by a killer’s devious plan in number one Amazon Charts and Wall Street Journal bestselling author Melinda Leigh’s novel of escalating shock and suspense.*

When Sheriff Bree Taggert discovers the body of a young woman floating near the bank of the Scarlet River, a note in her abandoned car suggests suicide. The autopsy reveals a different story. Holly Thorpe was dead long before she dropped off the bridge and hit the water.

As Bree and her investigator Matt Flynn delve into the case, secrets in Holly’s personal life complicate their efforts to solve the murder. Holly left behind a volatile marriage, an equally divisive relationship with her sister, and an employer whose intimate involvement with Holly was no secret. Each one has a motive for murder.

When Holly’s sister is terrorized by a stalker’s sick prank, and the prime suspect turns up dead, everything Bree was sure of is upended and her case goes off the rails. When the killer strikes close to home, Bree and Matt must race to solve the murders before one of their own becomes the next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hostage: A Novel *




  








*"Feels like a blockbuster movie."—Lisa Jewell, #1 New York Times bestselling author of Then She Was Gone

"Mackintosh is a pro...the final scene in the book almost made me sick as I read it. I mean that as a compliment of the highest order."—The New York Times

You can save hundreds of lives. Or the one that matters most...*

From _New York Times_ bestselling author Clare Mackintosh comes a claustrophobic thriller set over 20 hours on-board the inaugural nonstop flight from London to Sydney.

Mina is trying to focus on her job as a flight attendant, not the problems with her five-year-old daughter back home, or the fissures in her marriage. But the plane has barely taken off when Mina receives a chilling note from an anonymous passenger, someone intent on ensuring the plane never reaches its destination: "The following instructions will save your daughter's life..."

Someone needs Mina's assistance and knows exactly how to make her comply.

When one passenger is killed and then another, Mina knows she must act. But which lives does she save: Her passengers...or her own daughter and husband who are in grave distress back at home?

*It's twenty hours to landing. A lot can happen in twenty hours.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*His Loving Wife: A completely unputdownable psychological thriller full of suspense *




  








*“Omg… Had me up until the early hours, it is unputdownable! The twists at the end knocked me sideways and had me reeling! A corker of a thriller.” Goodreads reviewer,* ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I would do anything to protect my family. It’s my fault they’re in danger…*

Our vacation house is beautiful. With its pastel-blue walls, the swimming pool outside, the boardwalk stretching down to the shore. My children play in the waves and my husband grills burgers on the deck. It’s so peaceful.

But I can’t relax. When I drive to the store, or stroll down the beach, I’m always looking over my shoulder, my heart racing. I’m looking for _him_.

The man who nearly destroyed everything, a year ago, because of the secrets I kept.

I swear I didn’t do anything wrong. But no matter how hard my husband tries to pretend, we both know it’s not over.

This vacation was meant to be a chance to heal. Instead, I think it might break us. Because my husband still doesn’t trust me… and I’m not sure I can trust myself.

And when I wake up one night to find my daughter missing, *I know my worst fears have come true…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Kid Rodelo (Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures): A Novel *




  








*As part of the Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures series, this edition contains exclusive bonus materials!*

Joe Harbin hadn’t killed a man for a fortune in gold just to sit in prison and let Rodelo collect it. But when Joe and his men break out and head for the stash, they end up with a pair of unwelcome partners: Rodelo and a beautiful woman with a hidden past. To get fifty thousand dollars in gold across fifty miles of desert, the desperate band quickly learns how much they need one another—and how deep their greed and suspicion can run. At the end of the journey lie the waters of Baja and a new life in Mexico, but first they have to survive the savage heat, bounty-hunting Yaqui Indians, and the shifting, treacherous nature of both the desert sands and their own conflicting loyalties.

*Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures is a project created to release some of the author’s more unconventional manuscripts from the family archives.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Walking Drum (Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures): A Novel *




  








*As part of the Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures series, this edition contains exclusive bonus materials!*

Louis L’Amour has been best known for his ability to capture the spirit and drama of the authentic American West. Now he guides his readers to an even more distant frontier—the enthralling lands of the twelfth century.

Warrior, lover, and scholar, Kerbouchard is a daring seeker of knowledge and fortune bound on a journey of enormous challenge, danger, and revenge. Across Europe, over the Russian steppes, and through the Byzantine wonders of Constantinople, Kerbouchard is thrust into the treacheries, passions, violence, and dazzling wonders of a magnificent time.

From castle to slave galley, from sword-racked battlefields to a princess’s secret chamber, and ultimately, to the impregnable fortress of the Valley of Assassins, _The Walking Drum_ is a powerful adventure in an ancient world that you will find every bit as riveting as Louis L’Amour’s stories of the American West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Trail of the Jaguar: A Clayton T. Porter Adventure *




  







Biologist, wildlife photographer, and tactically trained anti-poaching expert Clayton Porter witnesses what appears to be a routine drug-smuggling flight across the Arizona-Mexico border. Instead, he uncovers a sophisticated operation involving a secret lodge high in the Sierra Madre, canned hunts for endangered jaguars, a ring of opioid-dealing doctors in the U.S., and a string of cartel victims partially consumed by a large predator. After Porter unwittingly throws a wrench into the works and those close to him are targeted for vengeance, he embarks on a mission of total retaliation. Get ready for an edge-of-your-armchair ride with Clayton T. Porter, a new kind of action hero who’s as likely to employ a rattlesnake as a rifle against the bad guys.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Oath of Office: A Novel (Dr. Lou Welcome Book 1) *




  








Michael Palmer, the _New York Times_ bestselling author of _A Heartbeat Away_ and _The Last_ _Surgeon_ brings us a shocking new thriller at the crossroads of politics and medicine.

_What if a well respected doctor inexplicably goes on a murderous rampage?_

When Dr. John Meacham goes on a shooting spree the office, his business partner, staff, and two patients are killed in the bloodbath. Then Meacham turns the gun on himself.

The blame falls on Dr. Lou Welcome. Welcome worked with Meacham years before as a counselor after John's medical license had been revoked for drug addiction. Lou knew that John was an excellent doctor and deserved to be practicing medicine and fought hard for his license to be restored. After hearing the news of the violent outburst, Lou is in shock like everyone else, but mostly he's incredulous. And when he begins to look into it further, the terrifying evidence he finds takes him down a path to an unspeakable conspiracy that seems to lead directly to the White House and those in the highest positions of power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Where Do Camels Belong?: Why Invasive Species Aren't All Bad *




  








*The ecologist and author of Do We Need Pandas? “presents a stimulating challenge to our perceptions of nature” and non-native species (George Monbiot).*

You may be surprised to learn that camels evolved and lived for tens of millions of years in North America—and also that the leek, national symbol of Wales, was a Roman import to Britain, as were chickens, rabbits and pheasants. These classic examples highlight the issues of “native” and “invasive” species. We have all heard the horror stories of invasives wreaking havoc on ecosystems. But do we need to fear invaders?

In this controversial book, Ken Thompson asks: Why do very few introduced species succeed, why do so few of them go on to cause trouble, and what is the real cost of invasions? He also discusses whether fear of invasive species could be getting in the way of conserving biodiversity and responding to climate change.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Praetorian: The Rise and Fall of Rome's Imperial Bodyguard *




  








*“The dramatic story of the soldiers at the heart of the Roman empire . . . traces the history of the praetorians and the emperors they served.”—Adrian Goldsworthy, author of Philip and Alexander: Kings and Conquerors*

Founded by Augustus around 27 B.C., the elite Praetorian Guard was tasked with the protection of the emperor and his family. As the centuries unfolded, however, Praetorian soldiers served not only as protectors and enforcers but also as powerful political players. Fiercely loyal to some emperors, they vied with others and ruthlessly toppled those who displeased them, including Caligula, Nero, Pertinax, and many more. Guy de la Bédoyère provides a compelling first full narrative history of the Praetorians, whose dangerous ambitions ceased only when Constantine permanently disbanded them.

de la Bédoyère introduces Praetorians of all echelons, from prefects and messengers to artillery experts and executioners. He explores the delicate position of emperors for whom prestige and guile were the only defenses against bodyguards hungry for power. Folding fascinating details into a broad assessment of the Praetorian era, the author sheds new light on the wielding of power in the greatest of the ancient world’s empires.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*"Our Crowd": The Great Jewish Families of New York (Modern Jewish History) *




  








*The #1 New York Times bestseller that traces the rise of the Guggenheims, the Goldmans, and other families from immigrant poverty to social prominence.*

They immigrated to America from Germany in the nineteenth century with names like Loeb, Sachs, Seligman, Lehman, Guggenheim, and Goldman. From tenements on the Lower East Side to Park Avenue mansions, this handful of Jewish families turned small businesses into imposing enterprises and amassed spectacular fortunes. But despite possessing breathtaking wealth that rivaled the Astors and Rockefellers, they were barred by the gentile establishment from the lofty realm of “the 400,” a register of New York’s most elite, because of their religion and humble backgrounds. In response, they created their own elite “100,” a privileged society as opulent and exclusive as the one that had refused them entry.

_“Our Crowd” _is the fascinating story of this rarefied society. Based on letters, documents, diary entries, and intimate personal remembrances of family lore by members of these most illustrious clans, it is an engrossing portrait of upper-class Jewish life over two centuries; a riveting story of the bankers, brokers, financiers, philanthropists, and business tycoons who started with nothing and turned their family names into American institutions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Siege of Malta, 1940–42: Rare Photographs from Veterans' Collections (Images of War) *




  








*The story of a Mediterranean island under constant bombardment: “Packed with over 200 photographs, this book is a must for any World War II enthusiast.” —The Sunday Times of Malta*

For nearly two and a half years, from June 1940 until late 1942, Malta was subjected to one Axis air raid after another. The Mediterranean island was effectively beleaguered, reliant for defense on anti-aircraft guns and often-outnumbered fighter aircraft and dependent for survival on naval supply convoys.

The Axis attempted to bomb and starve Malta into submission, attacking ports and military and industrial areas, leading to Malta becoming one of the most heavily bombed areas of the Second World War, with well over three thousand alerts before the end of hostilities. But against the odds, and at heavy cost, Malta was held. Malta was vital to Allied success in North Africa, dominating Axis supply routes to the region. It was a remarkable, intense campaign, a crucial turning point in the Second World War, and one of the Allies’ greatest tactical and strategic victories.

This is an account of that desperate time, as witnessed by those who were there and illustrated with their wartime photographs, together with color images of Malta today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*British Submarines in Two World Wars *




  








*An “indispensable” guide to the Royal Navy’s submarines through 1945, with numerous photos and original plans (The Naval Review).*

The Royal Navy didn’t invent the submarine—but in 1914, Britain had the largest submarine fleet in the world, and at the end of World War I it had some of the largest and most unusual of all submarines—whose origins and designs are all detailed in this book. During the First World War they virtually closed the Baltic to German iron ore traffic, and blocked supplies to the Turkish army at Gallipoli. They were a major element in the North Sea battles, and fought the U-boat menace.

During World War II, US submarines were known for strangling Japan, but lesser known is the parallel battle by British submarines in the Mediterranean to strangle the German army in North Africa. Like their US counterparts, interwar British submarines were designed largely with the demands of a possible Pacific War, though that was not the war they fought. The author also shows how the demands of such a war, fought over vast distances, collided with interwar British Government attempts to limit costs. It says much about the ingenuity of British submarine designers that they met their requirements despite enormous pressure.

The author shows how evolving strategic and tactical requirements and evolving technology produced successive types of design. British submariners contributed much to the development of anti-submarine tactics and technology, beginning with largely unknown efforts before World War I. Between the wars, they exploited the new technology of sonar (Asdic), and as a result pioneered submarine silencing, with important advantages to the US Navy as it observed the British. They also pioneered the vital postwar use of submarines as anti-submarine weapons, sinking a U-boat while both were submerged. Heavily illustrated with photos and original plans and incorporating much original analysis, this book is ideal for naval historians and enthusiasts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Panther Tank: Hitlers T-34 Killer (Images of War Special) *




  








*This pictorial history of the Nazi Panther tank offers an in-depth analysis of its innovative design and its role on the Eastern Front of WWII.*

The German Panther was one of the most important tanks of the Second World War, ranking alongside the American Sherman and the Soviet T-34. In a comprehensive study of this remarkable fighting vehicle, author and military expert Anthony Tucker-Jones presents more than 100 archival photographs, along with a selection of color profiles, illustrating its design, development and operations in battle.

On the Eastern Front, the German army needed to counter the Red Army’s robust and utilitarian T-34 tank, which were increasingly deployed by the Russians in decisive numbers. The German military rapidly produced the Panther as its answer to this threat. With its sloping armor and a high-velocity 75mm gun, it proved to be a better medium tank than its predecessor, the Mk IV. More versatile than the heavyweight Tiger, it was superior to most of the Allied tanks it faced and had a significant influence on subsequent tank design.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*German Halftracks at War, 1939–1945 (Images of War) *




  








*The author of the bestselling Panzer IV at War delivers a highly illustrated look at “a key element in the German Blitzkrieg” during the Second World War (HistoryOfWar.org).*

In the aftermath of the Great War, which saw the introduction of the tank, the more far sighted military leaders realized that the future of warfare hinged on a balance of mobility, firepower and protection. Tanks would need to be accompanied into battle by supporting arms, specifically infantry, artillery and engineers. An all fully-tracked field army was thought to be too expensive, so the semi-tracked support vehicle (commonly called a halftrack) was born. The halftrack concept was embraced by France, the US and most notably Germany. The Germans commissioned numerous types of half-tracked tractors, which were classified by the weight of their towed load. These vehicles were designated Sonderkraffarzeug (special motorized vehicle), abbreviated as Sd.Kfz.

These front-wheel steering vehicles with tracked drive transformed the fighting quality of the armored divisions. They carried the infantry alongside the advancing panzers and brought guns and pontoon-bridge sections. The halftrack also became the preferred reconnaissance vehicle.

This latest addition to the highly successful and collectable Images of War series has a superb collection of rare images, supported by detailed captions and text, of the many Sd.Kfz variants in diverse theatres of war. It is worth reflecting that, without half-tracks, there could have been no Blitzkrieg.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hitler's Panzers (Images of War) *




  








*A World War II pictorial history of Nazi Germany’s armored fighting vehicles and exploration of their inner workings.*

Using previously unpublished photographs, many of which have come from the albums of individuals who took part in the war, _Hitler’s Panzers_ presents a unique visual account of Germany at arms. The book analyzes the development of the Panzer and shows how it became Hitler’s supreme weapon. It describes how the Germans carefully built up their assault forces utilizing all available reserves and resources and making them into effective killing machines. From the Panzerkampfwagen.1 to the most powerful tank of the Second World War, the Jagdtiger, the volume depicts how these machines were adapted and up-gunned to face the ever-increasing enemy threat. _Hitler’s Panzers_ is a unique look into the full workings of the various light tanks, main battle tanks, self-propelled assault guns, and tank destroyers. It is a vivid, fully illustrated account of the development and deployment of the German tank, and brings together a captivating glimpse at the cutting edge of World War Two military technology.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Victory in the Pacific (Images of War) *




  







"By Spring 1945, while the war in Europe was coming to a close, in the Pacific there was no end to hostilities in sight. The Japanese, albeit retreating, defended every outpost and island with fanatical determination and all the indications were that Japan would have to be invaded at a terrible cost. The two atomic bombs at Hiroshima and Nagasaki changed this and the world forever.Victory in the Pacific tells the story of the last six months of the war against Japan in the Pacific, the Philippines, Burma and China in words and pictures, culminating in the Atom Bomb raids and the occupation of Japan."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A GI in the Ardennes: The Battle of the Bulge *




  









*An extensively illustrated look at what daily life was like for a regular American soldier fighting in this major World War II battle.*

On December 16, 1944, Hitler launched operation Wacht am Rhein in the Ardennes, an all-out gamble to regain the initiative in western Europe. American troops and the local population were caught completely unprepared. Over the following month, a million men and thousands of tanks and aircrafts set southern Belgium and Luxembourg ablaze. Towns including Bastogne, Malmédy, and La Gleize dominated the front pages of newspapers across the world and will forever be associated with some of the bloodiest fighting and harshest conditions of the war. 

Through collections of artifacts, photos, letters, and testimonies, this book takes a fresh and immersive look at the day-to-day conditions of American soldiers in the Ardennes, and at the circumstances that drew them there from a world away.Through historical documents, Denis Hambucken has managed to accurately reconstruct the daily life of an American soldier in impressive detail. The author also takes a closer look at the weapons, equipment, and personal belongings of the soldiers who fought at the Western front, while sharing numerous personal anecdotes and moving stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*When Women Invented Television: The Untold Story of the Female Powerhouses Who Pioneered the Way We Watch Today *




  








*New and Noteworthy *_*—New York Times Book Review*_
*Must-Read Book of March  —Entertainment Weekly
Best Books of March *_*—HelloGiggles*_

*“Leaps at the throat of television history and takes down the patriarchy with its fervent, inspired prose. When Women Invented Television offers proof that what we watch is a reflection of who we are as a people.” *—*Nathalia Holt, New York Times bestselling author of Rise of the Rocket Girls

New York Times bestselling author of Seinfeldia Jennifer Keishin Armstrong tells the little-known story of four trailblazing women in the early days of television who laid the foundation of the industry we know today.*

It was the Golden Age of Radio and powerful men were making millions in advertising dollars reaching thousands of listeners every day. When television arrived, few radio moguls were interested in the upstart industry and its tiny production budgets, and expensive television sets were out of reach for most families. But four women—each an independent visionary— saw an opportunity and carved their own paths, and in so doing invented the way we watch tv today.

Irna Phillips turned real-life tragedy into daytime serials featuring female dominated casts. Gertrude Berg turned her radio show into a Jewish family comedy that spawned a play, a musical, an advice column, a line of house dresses, and other products. Hazel Scott, already a renowned musician, was the first African American to host a national evening variety program. Betty White became a daytime talk show fan favorite and one of the first women to produce, write, and star in her own show.

Together, their stories chronicle a forgotten chapter in the history of television and popular culture.

But as the medium became more popular—and lucrative—in the wake of World War II, the House Un-American Activities Committee arose to threaten entertainers, blacklisting many as communist sympathizers. As politics, sexism, racism, anti-Semitism, and money collided, the women who invented television found themselves fighting from the margins, as men took control. But these women were true survivors who never gave up—and thus their legacies remain with us in our television-dominated era. It's time we reclaimed their forgotten histories and the work they did to pioneer the medium that now rules our lives.

This amazing and heartbreaking history, illustrated with photos, tells it all for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/25/22.

Currently $1.

*The Patton Tank: Cold War Warrior (Images of War) *




  








*The military historian and tank expert examines the evolution of the Patton tank through archival photographs across four decades of armored warfare.*

In the early Cold War years, a tank more powerful than the Sherman or Pershing was needed. The first Patton tanks—the M46s—were converted Pershings which saw service in Korea. The M47, with a more effective 90mm gun and turret, was then developed to counter the Soviet military threat. Later, the diesel-powered M48A3 was used by the US Marine Corps and US Army in South Vietnam.

Further Patton models emerged in the coming decades, including the diesel-powered M60 series with its British-designed 105mm gun. Pattons were also made into specialist vehicles, including anti-aircraft, flame throwers, recovery and combat engineer vehicles. Other countries, notably Israel, made their own modifications to their M48s as well. In this volume full of superbly detailed wartime photographs, American tank expert Michael Green discusses all of these variations and their uses in combat zones around the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/26/22.

Currently $2.

*Starship Troopers *




  








*In Robert A. Heinlein’s controversial Hugo Award-winning bestseller, a recruit of the future goes through the toughest boot camp in the Universe—and into battle against mankind’s most alarming enemy...*

Johnnie Rico never really intended to join up—and definitely not the infantry. But now that he’s in the thick of it, trying to get through combat training harder than anything he could have imagined, he knows everyone in his unit is one bad move away from buying the farm in the interstellar war the Terran Federation is waging against the Arachnids.

Because everyone in the Mobile Infantry fights. And if the training doesn’t kill you, the Bugs are more than ready to finish the job...

*“A classic…If you want a great military adventure, this one is for you.”—*_*All SciFi*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Elven Doom (Death Before Dragons Book 4) *




  








*Dragons make life complicated. Extremely complicated.*

After returning from Idaho, I was hoping to have time to figure things out with Zav—also known as Lord Zavryd, the dragon who claimed me as his mate without asking—but the dark elves are up to their old tricks again.

Actually, they’re up to far more _deadly_ tricks, using more powerful magic than I knew existed. I have no idea how I’m going to stop them, but if I can’t, my entire city and everybody I care about could be obliterated.

To make matters worse, Zav’s sister has shown up and is rooting around in my life. His family doesn’t approve of me, and she plans to put an end to our relationship... one way or another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Knight and Knave of Swords (Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser Book 7)*




  








*The final book in the seminal sword and sorcery series featuring Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser from the Grand Master of Science Fiction and Fantasy.*

After their adventures in _Swords and Ice Magic_, Fafhrd the barbarian and Gray Mouser the thief remain on Rime Isle with their loves, seeking lives of respectability and peace. Fafhrd works to regain his archery skills after losing his left hand to Odin in battle. Meanwhile, the Gray Mouser embarks on a trading expedition aboard the ship _Seahawk_. But their respite will soon come to an end—for on the world of Nehwon, a brother and sister plot to regain the treasures stolen from them by the pirates of Rime Isle.

Soon Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser, alone and together, are plagued by dreams and curses that will force them to confront the vengeful siblings, destructive temptations, sea demons, and ancient obsessions as “one of the great works of fantasy in this century” comes to its climactic end (_Publishers Weekly_).

The highly regarded British horror author Ramsey Campbell called Fritz Leiber “the greatest living writer of supernatural horror fiction.” Drawing many of his own themes from the works of Shakespeare, Edgar Allan Poe, and H. P. Lovecraft, master manipulator Fritz Leiber is a worldwide legend within the fantasy genre, actually having coined the term _sword and sorcery_ that would describe the subgenre he would more than help create.

While _The Lord of the Rings_ took the world by storm, Leiber’s fantastic but thoroughly flawed antiheroes, Fafhrd and Grey Mouser, adventured and stumbled deep within the caves of Inner Earth as well, albeit a different one than Tolkien’s. They wondered and wandered to the edges of the Outer Sea, across the Land of Nehwon and throughout every nook and cranny of gothic Lankhmar, Nehwon’s grandest and most mystically corrupt city. Lankhmar is Leiber’s fully realized, vivid incarnation of urban decay and civilization’s corroding effect on the human psyche. Fafhrd and Mouse are not innocents; their world is no land of honor and righteousness. It is a world of human complexities and violent action, of discovery and mystery, of swords and sorcery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Parliament of Whores: A Lone Humorist Attempts to Explain the Entire U.S. Government *




  








*A #1 New York Times bestseller: “An everyman’s guide to Washington” by the savagely funny political humorist and author of How the Hell Did This Happen? (The New York Times).*

P. J. O’Rourke’s _Parliament of Whores_ has become a classic in understanding the workings of the American political system. Originally written at the end of the Reagan era, this new edition includes an extensive foreword by renowned journalist Andrew Ferguson—showing us that although the names may change, the game stays the same . . . or, occasionally, gets worse.

_Parliament of Whores_ is a “gonzo civics book” that takes us through the ethical foibles, pork-barrel flimflam, and Beltway bureaucracy, leaving no sacred cow unskewered and no politically correct sensitivities unscorched (_Chicago Tribune_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Song Flung Up to Heaven *




  








The culmination of a unique achievement in modern American literature: the six volumes of autobiography that began more than thirty years ago with the appearance of _I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings_.

*A Song Flung Up to Heaven *opens as Maya Angelou returns from Africa to the United States to work with Malcolm X. But first she has to journey to California to be reunited with her mother and brother. No sooner does she arrive there than she learns that Malcolm X has been assassinated.

Devastated, she tries to put her life back together, working on the stage in local theaters and even conducting a door-to-door survey in Watts. Then Watts explodes in violence, a riot she describes firsthand.

Subsequently, on a trip to New York, she meets Martin Luther King, Jr., who asks her to become his coordinator in the North, and she visits black churches all over America to help support King’s Poor People’s March.

But once again tragedy strikes. King is assassinated, and this time Angelou completely withdraws from the world, unable to deal with this horrible event. Finally, James Baldwin forces her out of isolation and insists that she accompany him to a dinner party—where the idea for writing _I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings_ is born. In fact, *A Song Flung Up to Heaven ends as Maya Angelou begins to write the first sentences of Caged Bird.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Scoop (The Godmothers Book 1)*




  








*First in the beloved series about four Southern ladies of a certain age: “A perfect book to take with you and sit and laugh at the beach. It’s just fun.”—Louisville Courier-Journal *

The debut of a wonderful new series,_ The Scoop _is #1 _New York Times _bestselling author Fern Michaels's introduction to The Godmothers, four unforgettable women who are about to get a whole new lease on life. . .

Teresa "Toots" Amelia Loudenberry has crammed a great deal of living--not to mention eight much-loved husbands--into her varied and rewarding life. Once again single, Toots is ready to taste life again, and fate has just handed her the perfect opportunity. . .

The owner of the gossip rag where Toots's daughter works is about to lose the paper to his gambling debts. Eager to keep her daughter employed among the movers and shakers of Hollywood, Toots calls on her three trusted friends--Sophie, Mavis, and Ida--to help pull some strings. Together, they hatch a plan that proves you should never underestimate Southern ladies of a certain age, and that each day can be a gift, if you're willing to claim it. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Deadline (Godmothers Book 4) *




  








*#1 New York Times-Bestselling Author: A novel of Hollywood intrigue starring an “engaging version of the Golden Girls” (Booklist).*

No sooner have Toots Loudenberry and her three best friends--Sophie, Ida, and Mavis--returned from Sacramento, where Sophie provided some much-needed psychic advice to the First Lady of California, than another situation demands their attention. . .

Laura Leigh, a Hollywood starlet whose main talent seems to be landing in trouble, is missing. Toots' daughter, Abby, has both a personal and professional stake in the story. Not only is she editor-in-chief at gossip magazine _The Informer,_ but entertainment attorney Chris Clay, Abby's would-be beau, was the last person seen with Laura. And now he's missing, too.

With the help of friends in high--and low--places, the Godmothers will navigate Hollywood's glittering inner circles and seedy underbelly to discover the truth. Along the way, they'll uncover unexpected secrets that not even one of Sophie's séances could have predicted. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Breaking News (Godmothers Book 5)*




  






*#1 New York Times-Bestselling Author: The best of friends, Toots, Ida, Mavis, and Sophie have been there for each other through thick and thin…
* 
Teresa “Toots” Amelia Loudenberry has her quirks, but no one would ever question her loyalty. So it’s no surprise when Toots decides to extend her stay in Charleston to help care for her ailing housekeeper.

Though the Charleston air is drenched with azalea and honeysuckle, and there’s always a pitcher of sweet tea close to hand, the ladies have little time for relaxing. Ida’s new line of cosmetics is about to launch, and Toots, Mavis, and Sophie are relishing new careers as models. And Abby, Toots’s daughter, is getting hitched. In the middle of so much change, Toots is almost too busy to notice her own unexpected romance. After eight husbands, she’s sworn never to get involved again. But fate—and her friends—may have other plans. And every godmother, fairy or otherwise, loves a story that ends with happily-ever-after . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Classified (Godmothers Book 6) *




  








*#1 New York Times-Bestselling Author: “Whoever thought the ‘golden years’ were boring never met the Godmothers.”—RT Book Reviews*

The riches that mean most to Teresa “Toots” Loudenberry are the loving friends and family she’s accumulated over the course of a life well lived. And now that her daughter, Abby, has married her beau Chris and settled down near Toots in Charleston, life is even more satisfying than the delicious pralines sold at Toots’s bakery, The Sweetest Thing.

Abby isn’t the only one enjoying a little romance. Toots’s friendship with Dr. Phil Becker has grown unexpectedly close . . . and that brings both joy and complications. As a distraction, Toots throws herself into helping Abby and Chris open an animal rescue shelter on their estate. But life takes a serious turn when two young children disappear after visiting The Sweetest Thing. Toots immediately enlists Ida, Sophie, and Mavis to help in the search. As they draw closer to the culprits, they realize the stakes are much higher than they ever could have imagined . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Quiet Life in the Country (A Lady Hardcastle Mystery Book 1) *




  








Lady Emily Hardcastle is an eccentric widow with a secret past. Florence Armstrong, her maid and confidante, is an expert in martial arts. The year is 1908 and they’ve just moved from London to the country, hoping for a quiet life.

But it is not long before Lady Hardcastle is forced out of her self-imposed retirement. There’s a dead body in the woods, and the police are on the wrong scent. Lady Hardcastle makes some enquiries of her own, and it seems she knows a surprising amount about crime investigation…

As Lady Hardcastle and Flo delve deeper into rural rivalries and resentment, they uncover a web of intrigue that extends far beyond the village. With almost no one free from suspicion, they can be certain of only one fact: there is no such thing as a quiet life in the country.

*Revised edition: This edition of A Quiet Life In The Country includes editorial revisions.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*MALICE IN MINIATURE a cozy murder mystery full of twists (Dorothy Martin Mystery Book 4) *




  








*AN ENCHANTING COZY MYSTERY FROM A BESTSELLING AUTHOR

IN THE WORLD OF MINIATURES, SOMETIMES THE CRIMES ARE MAJOR*

Dorothy and her new husband are interrupted one cold November afternoon by Ada Finch. Ada’s son Bob is Dorothy’s gardener.

Bob has been arrested *for stealing a seventeenth-century tea set created for a doll's house* at grand English country house, Brockelsby Hall. The Hall is the home of the Museum of Miniatures, a spectacular collection of doll’s houses assembled by eccentric aristocrat Sir Mordred Brocklesby.

*DARK DOINGS IN A GOTHIC ENGLISH COUNTRY HOUSE*

Then the old housekeeper is found poisoned. *Can Dorothy unmask a murderer without putting herself in mortal danger?

DOROTHY’S NEWLY MARRIED BUT THAT WON’T STOP HER SOLVING CRIMES!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*KILLING CASSIDY a cozy murder mystery full of twists (Dorothy Martin Mystery Book 6) *




  








*AN ENCHANTING COZY MYSTERY FROM A BESTSELLING AUTHOR

GOING HOME TO THE UNITED STATES IS NOT JUST A TRIP DOWN MEMORY LANE FOR DOROTHY*

Dorothy returns to Hillsburg, Indiana, to claim a small inheritance from an old friend, Kevin Cassidy.

*But Kevin also left her a letter. It says if he dies, it must have been murder. Someone was trying to kill him.*

An absurd idea? Cassidy was 96 years old and succumbed to pneumonia. But Dorothy knows about innocent facades, as does her husband, Alan, now retired from the police force.

No one believes this was murder, but Dorothy won’t let her old friend down. She will get to the bottom of this baffling mystery.

*A LETTER. AN INHERITANCE. AND A MYSTERY*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*SINS OUT OF SCHOOL a cozy murder mystery full of twists (Dorothy Martin Mystery Book 8 ) *




  








*AN ENCHANTING COZY MYSTERY FROM A BESTSELLING AUTHOR*

“Fans of the English cozy will put the kettle on, snuggle under a lap rug, and sigh contentedly while Dorothy chats up village eccentrics, meddles her way from pub to church manse, and resolves matters with Miss Marple flair.” _Kirkus Reviews_

*MURDER MIGHT MEAN THE TURKEY DOESN’T GET STUFFED*

Dorothy decides to throw a traditional American Thanksgiving in her English home. She’s going to pull out all the stops, with three days of preparation. But then former schoolteacher Dorothy gets a call to help out for a day at the local school. Mrs Doyle has gone missing and the usual substitutes are down with the flu.

Then as she awaits the arrival of her guests, Dorothy gets another call: Could she look after Mrs Doyle’s nine-year-old daughter, Miriam? The child’s father has been murdered. This certainly wasn’t part of the festive plan.

What’s going on behind the victim’s veneer of respectability? Dorothy wants answers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Archie Goes Home (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 15) *




  








*Archie Goodwin leaves Manhattan for the Midwest to find out who put a bullet into a banker.*

Archie Goodwin’s aunt Edna is about to lure him away from his work at Nero Wolfe’s New York brownstone. After a phone call, he heads off to Ohio, where the president of Farmer’s State Bank and Trust, an elderly widower, has died in an apparent suicide. But Archie’s aunt has expressed nagging suspicions—which only grow stronger when someone takes a shot at a local reporter who wrote about the case.

It wouldn’t be a small town without some gossip, and Archie soon hears the whispers: romantic intrigues, a possible paternity case, a ruined business. While reconnecting with his aging mother—and fending off his nagging aunt—Archie tries to untangle a web of grudges, scandals, and murder.

From Nero Award winner Robert Goldsborough, this is a brand-new novel in the series created by Rex Stout, starring one of the world’s most beloved detectives and his equally engaging sidekick.

Archie Goes Home _is the 15th book in the Nero Wolfe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Mission Inn-Possible Cozy Mysteries Box Set: Books 1-6 *




  








*What do spies, an inn, and a small town have in common? Murder...*

Spy extraordinaire, Charlotte Mission, is hiding out in her grandmother's quaint little inn in Gossip, Texas. With a rogue spy ex-husband after her, she has to stay under the radar for fear of losing everything she holds dear. Life in Gossip is meant to be peaceful, and Charlie's new job as a maid and assistant should be easy.

But things never go to plan in this cozy small town.

When a guest at the inn drops dead, it's up to Charlie to figure out whodunit before the local paper outs her position at the inn and compromises her cover. If only the murders stopped there--with cases stacking up and her ex-husband drawing ever closer, Charlie and her retired spy grandmother, Gamma, have their work cut out for them.

Join Charlie and Gamma as they solve six mysteries, herd cats in the kitten foster center at their inn, and try to save everything they hold dear in this clean, fun cozy mystery series.

Books in this set include:

Vanilla Vendetta
Strawberry Sin
Cocoa Conviction
Mint Murder
Raspberry Revenge
Chocolate Chills


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Less People Know About Us: A Mystery of Betrayal, Family Secrets, and Stolen Identity *




  








*AN EDGAR AWARDS 2020 WINNER

In this powerful true crime memoir, an award-winning identity theft expert tells the shocking story of the duplicity and betrayal that inspired her career and nearly destroyed her family.
*
Axton Betz-Hamilton grew up in small-town Indiana in the early '90s. When she was 11 years old, her parents both had their identities stolen. Their credit ratings were ruined, and they were constantly fighting over money. This was before the age of the Internet, when identity theft became more commonplace, so authorities and banks were clueless and reluctant to help Axton's parents.

Axton's family changed all of their personal information and moved to different addresses, but the identity thief followed them wherever they went. Convinced that the thief had to be someone they knew, Axton and her parents completely cut off the outside world, isolating themselves from friends and family. Axton learned not to let anyone into the house without explicit permission, and once went as far as chasing a plumber off their property with a knife.

As a result, Axton spent her formative years crippled by anxiety, quarantined behind the closed curtains in her childhood home. She began starving herself at a young age in an effort to blend in--her appearance could be nothing short of perfect or she would be scolded by her mother, who had become paranoid and consumed by how others perceived the family.

Years later, her parents' marriage still shaken from the theft, Axton discovered that she, too, had fallen prey to the identity thief, but by the time she realized, she was already thousands of dollars in debt and her credit was ruined.

_The Less People Know About Us_ is Axton's attempt to untangle an intricate web of lies, and to understand why and how a loved one could have inflicted such pain. Axton will present a candid, shocking, and redemptive story and reveal her courageous effort to grapple with someone close that broke the unwritten rules of love, protection, and family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*All That Remains: A Renowned Forensic Scientist on Death, Mortality, and Solving Crimes *




  








*Book of the Year, 2018 Saltire Literary Awards

A CrimeReads Best True Crime Book of the Month

For fans of Caitlin Doughty, Mary Roach, Kathy Reichs, and CSI shows, a renowned forensic scientist on death and mortality.*

Dame Sue Black is an internationally renowned forensic anthropologist and human anatomist. She has lived her life eye to eye with the Grim Reaper, and she writes vividly about it in this book, which is part primer on the basics of identifying human remains, part frank memoir of a woman whose first paying job as a schoolgirl was to apprentice in a butcher shop, and part no-nonsense but deeply humane introduction to the reality of death in our lives. It is a treat for _CSI_ junkies, murder mystery and thriller readers, and anyone seeking a clear-eyed guide to a subject that touches us all.

Cutting through hype, romanticism, and cliché, she recounts her first dissection; her own first acquaintance with a loved one’s death; the mortal remains in her lab and at burial sites as well as scenes of violence, murder, and criminal dismemberment; and about investigating mass fatalities due to war, accident, or natural disaster, such as the 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami. She uses key cases to reveal how forensic science has developed and what her work has taught her about human nature.

Acclaimed by bestselling crime writers and fellow scientists alike, _All That Remains_ is neither sad nor macabre. While Professor Black tells of tragedy, she also infuses her stories with a wicked sense of humor and much common sense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Move *




  








*In this gripping stand-alone from bestselling author Mary Burton, an FBI agent must catch a copycat killer. The only difference this time: she’s the final victim.*

Catching monsters helps FBI agent Kate Hayden keep her nightmares at bay. Now an urgent call brings her back to San Antonio, the scene of her violent past. A brutal new murder shows hallmarks of a serial killer nicknamed the Samaritan. Tricky part is, Kate already caught him.

Either Kate made a deadly error, or she’s got a copycat on her hands. Paired with homicide detective Theo Mazur, she quickly realizes this murder is more twisted than it first appeared. Then a second body is found, the mode of death identical to a different case that Kate thought she’d put behind her.

Now Kate and Detective Mazur aren’t just working a homicide; the investigative pair is facing a formidable enemy who knows Kate intimately. While Mazur is personally trying to protect Kate, the closer they are drawn to the killer, the clearer it becomes that in this terrifying game, there is only one rule: don’t believe everything you see…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Couple Upstairs: An addictive psychological thriller with a gripping twist *




  








*I should never have become friends with the couple upstairs…*

The first time I step inside this cosy apartment with its sash windows, just minutes from the sea, I think it would be the perfect place for me and *my partner Zac *to start again*. *A chance to leave our troubled past behind.

*Chris and Vanessa, the couple upstairs, *are so welcoming: smiles, flowers, a home-baked cake. It’s strange how he does all the talking, and she seems so shy, but I’m just thrilled to have new friends nearby.

But everything starts to go wrong… my business begins to crumble, I can’t ignore the whispers at our housewarming party and loud arguments from upstairs keep me awake at night. I can’t sleep, I can’t think straight and I feel like someone is watching me in my own home.

And then Zac comes home one afternoon, his face clenched with fury, and says he knows what’s going on. He knows about my secret…

He won’t listen to me. He storms out and I’m left in tears, completely devastated.

Why has my life fallen apart since we moved here? Am I going mad? Or is someone trying to destroy us?

*If only I’d known what I know now.
If only I hadn’t trusted the couple upstairs.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Flight: A Novel *




  








*Set against the harsh beauty of Alaska, a veteran helicopter pilot is torn between ending his own embattled life and rescuing survivors from a mountain plane crash.*

_Last Flight_ is the heroic story of Gil Connor, a senior Army helicopter pilot and aging Vietnam vet as he struggles with an impending terminal illness and the desire to pull off one last daring rescue. Connor finds himself in a constant battle against his internal demons during his quest to reach the survivors of a remote plane crash deep in the Alaskan mountains--a rescue that perhaps only he can pull off.

The stranded plane's captain, Scott Sanders, takes charge after the crash, in spite of his injuries and the realization that his dream of flying for a major airline is destroyed. One of the passengers, a retired school teacher, assists him while barely holding herself together. They soon realize that time is not on their side in the Alaskan polar climate.

Connor, who's haunted by the horrors of war and a turbulent past, is torn between ending his life before the inevitable and saving the marooned crash victims before it's too late. His underlying intentions are unknown, even to himself, until the very end. Aided by an untested protégée and a mysterious young girl found at the crash site, Connor struggles in a desperate gamble to achieve the near impossible. Amid the turmoil of an approaching storm and almost certain failure, his flying skills and drive for redemption are the only hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Whistle (The World War II Trilogy Book 3) *




  








*Four World War II infantrymen recover at an army hospital, and struggle to readjust to the home front, in this New York Times–bestselling novel.*

At the end of a long journey across the Pacific, a ship catches sight of California. On board are hundreds of injured soldiers, survivors of the American infantry’s battle to wrest the South Seas from the Japanese Empire. As the men on deck cheer their imminent return to their families, wives, and favorite girls, four stay below, unable to join in the celebration. These men are broken by war and haunted by what they learned there of the savagery of mankind. As they convalesce in a hospital in Memphis, the pain of that knowledge will torment them far worse than any wound. The third of James Jones’s epics based on his life in the army, this posthumously published novel draws on his own experiences to depict the horrors of war and their persistence even after the jungle is left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blowout (An FBI Thriller Book 9)*




  







A long weekend in the Poconos is interrupted by murder, and FBI agents Savich and Sherlock must look thirty years into the past to stop the killing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Head Shot (The Marko Zorn Series Book 2) *




  








*The Most Elusive Assassin in the World Versus D.C. Homicide Detective Marko Zorn*

Washington, D.C. homicide detective Marko Zorn is investigating the murder of an actress—an old love—when he is assigned to protect the visiting prime minister of Montenegro, the beautiful Nina Voychek.

Political enemies are planning her assassination—this, he knows—but now it's apparent that he, too, is a target. As he foils the initial attempts on his life, he pulls out all stops—deploying his sometimes nefarious resources—to hunt whoever is targeting him and prevent an international tragedy on American soil.

Decoded messages, Supermax prisoner interviews, mafia lawyers, and an ancient Black Mountain curse swirl among the icons of D.C. Marko and his young partner, Lucy, face down what may be multiple assassins with diverging agendas. Or are they facing one assassin—the deadliest and most elusive on the international stage?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Night School: A Jack Reacher Novel*




  








*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The incomparable hero of Jack Reacher: Never Go Back takes readers to school in his most explosive novel yet. After eleven straight global #1 bestsellers, discover the thrillers that The New York Times calls “utterly addictive.”*

It’s 1996, and Reacher is still in the army. In the morning they give him a medal, and in the afternoon they send him back to school. That night he’s off the grid. Out of sight, out of mind.

Two other men are in the classroom—an FBI agent and a CIA analyst. Each is a first-rate operator, each is fresh off a big win, and each is wondering what the hell they are doing there.

Then they find out: A Jihadist sleeper cell in Hamburg, Germany, has received an unexpected visitor—a Saudi courier, seeking safe haven while waiting to rendezvous with persons unknown. A CIA asset, undercover inside the cell, has overheard the courier whisper a chilling message: _“_The American wants a hundred million dollars.”

For what? And who from? Reacher and his two new friends are told to find the American. Reacher recruits the best soldier he has ever worked with: Sergeant Frances Neagley. Their mission heats up in more ways than one, while always keeping their eyes on the prize: If they don’t get their man, the world will suffer an epic act of terrorism.

From Langley to Hamburg, Jalalabad to Kiev, _Night School_ moves like a bullet through a treacherous landscape of double crosses, faked identities, and new and terrible enemies, as Reacher maneuvers inside the game and outside the law.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Longevity Code: Slow Down the Aging Process and Live Well for Longer: Secrets from the Leading Edge of Science *




  








*“Why do we grow old? . . . Verburgh tackles this age-old question . . . with practical suggestions for how to slow down our biological clock.” —David Ludwig, MD, PhD, #1 New York Times–bestselling author*

Do you know exactly how and why you age? And what you can do—whatever your current age—to slow that process and have a longer, healthier life?

In _The Longevity Code_, medical doctor Kris Verburgh illuminates the biological mechanisms that make our bodies susceptible to heart attacks, dementia, diabetes, and other aging-related diseases. With the facts laid out, he provides the tools we need to slow down the aging process. His scientifically backed Longevity Staircase outlines a simple yet innovative step-by-step method offering better health and a longer life span– especially the crucial role of proper nutrition and exercise.

But diet and exercise might not be the only way to crack the “longevity code”: With each passing day, advances in biotechnology that were once the stuff of science fiction are emerging. Dr. Verburgh discusses how new types of vaccines, mitochondrial DNA, CRISPR proteins, and stem cells may help us slow and even reverse aging—now and in the future—and when paired with the right lifestyle, lead to longer, healthier lives than we’ve ever imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hot Zone: The Terrifying True Story of the Origins of the Ebola Virus *




  








*The bestselling landmark account of the first emergence of the Ebola virus.

Now a mini-series drama starring Julianna Margulies, Topher Grace, Liam Cunningham, James D'Arcy, and Noah Emmerich on National Geographic.*

A highly infectious, deadly virus from the central African rain forest suddenly appears in the suburbs of Washington, D.C. There is no cure. In a few days 90 percent of its victims are dead. A secret military SWAT team of soldiers and scientists is mobilized to stop the outbreak of this exotic "hot" virus. _The Hot Zone_ tells this dramatic story, giving a hair-raising account of the appearance of rare and lethal viruses and their "crashes" into the human race. Shocking, frightening, and impossible to ignore, _The Hot Zone_ proves that truth really is scarier than fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A World on Fire: Britain's Crucial Role in the American Civil War *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

10 BEST BOOKS • THE NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW • 2011

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY
The Washington Post • The New Yorker • Chicago Tribune • The Economist • Nancy Pearl, NPR • Bloomberg.com • Library Journal • Publishers Weekly*

In this brilliant narrative, Amanda Foreman tells the fascinating story of the American Civil War—and the major role played by Britain and its citizens in that epic struggle. Between 1861 and 1865, thousands of British citizens volunteered for service on both sides of the Civil War. From the first cannon blasts on Fort Sumter to Lee’s surrender at Appomattox, they served as officers and infantrymen, sailors and nurses, blockade runners and spies. Through personal letters, diaries, and journals, Foreman introduces characters both humble and grand, while crafting a panoramic yet intimate view of the war on the front lines, in the prison camps, and in the great cities of both the Union and the Confederacy. In the drawing rooms of London and the offices of Washington, on muddy fields and aboard packed ships, Foreman reveals the decisions made, the beliefs held and contested, and the personal triumphs and sacrifices that ultimately led to the reunification of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Warmth of Other Suns: The Epic Story of America's Great Migration*




  








*NATIONAL BOOK CRITICS CIRCLE AWARD WINNER • NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • In this beautifully written masterwork, the Pulitzer Prize–winnner and bestselling author of Caste chronicles one of the great untold stories of American history: the decades-long migration of black citizens who fled the South for northern and western cities, in search of a better life.
*
From 1915 to 1970, this exodus of almost six million people changed the face of America. Wilkerson compares this epic migration to the migrations of other peoples in history. She interviewed more than a thousand people, and gained access to new data and official records, to write this definitive and vividly dramatic account of how these American journeys unfolded, altering our cities, our country, and ourselves.

With stunning historical detail, Wilkerson tells this story through the lives of three unique individuals: Ida Mae Gladney, who in 1937 left sharecropping and prejudice in Mississippi for Chicago, where she achieved quiet blue-collar success and, in old age, voted for Barack Obama when he ran for an Illinois Senate seat; sharp and quick-tempered George Starling, who in 1945 fled Florida for Harlem, where he endangered his job fighting for civil rights, saw his family fall, and finally found peace in God; and Robert Foster, who left Louisiana in 1953 to pursue a medical career, the personal physician to Ray Charles as part of a glitteringly successful medical career, which allowed him to purchase a grand home where he often threw exuberant parties.

Wilkerson brilliantly captures their first treacherous and exhausting cross-country trips by car and train and their new lives in colonies that grew into ghettos, as well as how they changed these cities with southern food, faith, and culture and improved them with discipline, drive, and hard work. Both a riveting microcosm and a major assessment, _The Warmth of Other Suns_ is a bold, remarkable, and riveting work, a superb account of an “unrecognized immigration” within our own land. Through the breadth of its narrative, the beauty of the writing, the depth of its research, and the fullness of the people and lives portrayed herein, this book is destined to become a classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*6th SS Mountain Division Nord at War, 1941–1945 (Images of War)*




  







Drawing on a superb collection of rare and unpublished photographs the 6th SS Mountain Division Nord 1941 - 1945 is the 6th book in the Waffen-SS Images of War Series compiled by Ian Baxter. The book tells the story of the 6th SS Mountain Division Nord, which was formed in February 1941 as SS Kampfgruppe Nord (SS Battle Group North). The Division was the only Waffen-SS unit to fight in the Arctic Circle when it was stationed in Finland and northern Russia between June and November 1941. It fought in Karelia until the Moscow Armistice in September 1944, at which point it left Finland. It suffered heavy losses in the Operation Nordwind in January 1945 and in early April 1945, the division was destroyed by the US forces near Budingen, Germany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Wing and a Prayer: The "Bloody 100th" Bomb Group of the US Eighth Air Force in Action Over Europe in World War II *




  








*“Written from the unusual perspective of a navigator, this is a compelling account of the air war against Germany.” —Publishers Weekly*

They began operations out of England in the spring of ’43. They flew their Flying Fortresses almost daily against strategic targets in Europe in the name of freedom. Their astonishing courage and appalling losses earned them the name that resounds in the annals of aerial warfare and made the “Bloody Hundredth” a legend.

Harry H. Crosby—soon to be portrayed by Anthony Boyle in the miniseries _Masters of the Air_ developed by Tom Hanks and Steven Spielberg—arrived with the very first crews, and left with the very last. After dealing with his fear and gaining in skill and confidence, he was promoted to Group Navigator, surviving hairbreadth escapes and eluding death while leading thirty-seven missions, some of them involving two thousand aircraft. Now, in a breathtaking and often humorous account, he takes us into the hearts and minds of these intrepid airmen to experience both the triumph and the white-knuckle terror of the war in the skies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*German Reconnaissance and Support Vehicles, 1939–1945 (Images of War) *




  








*This WWII pictorial history illustrates the full range of Nazi vehicles used in reconnaissance and support missions throughout the war.*

The German military used reconnaissance and support vehicles widely in the Second World War. This book illustrates the full range of these vehicles with authoritative information and more than 200 rare wartime photographs.

Both tracked and wheeled vehicles were employed for reconnaissance and screening. These included light tanks such as the Panzer I and Panzer II, armored cars such as the six- and eight- wheeled Schwerer Panzerspähwagen, and motorcycles such as the famous BMW R75 or the Zundapp KS750. In addition to their recon role they would, on occasion, engage similar light units. Support vehicles such as the tracked Sd.Kfz.2 Kettenkrad, and the renowned Sd.Kfz.251 halftracks were used in the follow-up role, frequently with mounted grenadiers to mop up over-run enemy positions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hitler's Heavy Tiger Tank Battalions, 1942–1945 (Images of War) *




  








*The heavy tanks and other armored vehicles of WWII Germany come vividly to life in this informative volume of detailed wartime photos.*

With rare, often unpublished photographs and enlightening captions, _Hitler’s Heavy Tiger Tank Battalions _provides a superb record of the Wehrmacht’s Schwere Panzerableilung. In addition to the Tiger I and II heavy tanks, these battalions were equipped with Panzer III medium tanks; Flakpanzer IV self-propelled anti-aircraft guns, halftrack special purpose vehicles, Kettenkrad gun tractors, and Berge Panther armored recovery vehicles.

Between 1942 and 1945, heavy tank battalions saw action on the Eastern Front, Italy and North West Europe before being pushed back to Berlin for the final defensive battles. This volume features graphic photographs and descriptions of vehicles on operations in all these theatres. Modelers and equipment buffs in particular will find this Images of War book extremely useful and fascinating.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hitler's Propaganda Pilgrimage (Images of War) *




  







The famous image of Hitler in Paris has become one of the most iconic images of the Second World War. However, Hitler only spent a few hours in Paris before heading to Flanders to re-visit the sites of the battlefields where he had served during the Great War. He was on a propaganda mission to publicize his own war service and a full photographic record of Hitler's visits to France and Flanders was produced by Heinrich Hoffman, Hitler's personal photographer. Those photographs from 1940 have now been collected together for the first time and are reproduced here along with all of the most important surviving images of Hitler in the Great War.

Featuring rare and previously unpublished images of Hitler in France and Flanders from 1914 to 1940, this important photographic study documents a vital but often overlooked chapter in the story of Adolf Hitler.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hitler Versus Stalin: The Eastern Front, 1943–1944: Kursk to Bagration (Images of War) *




  







The third volume in Nik Cornishs photographic history of the Second World War on the Eastern Front records in vivid visual detail the sequence of Red Army offensives that pushed the Wehrmacht back across Russia after the failure of Operation Citadel, the German attack at Kursk. Previously unpublished images show the epic scale of the build-up to the Kursk battle and the enormous cost in terms of lives and material of the battle itself. They also show that the military initiative was now firmly in Soviet hands, for the balance of power on the Eastern Front had shifted and the Germans were on the defensive and in retreat. Subsequent chapters chronicle the hard-fought and bloody German withdrawal across western Russia and the Ukraine, recording the Red Armys liberation of occupied Soviet territory, the recovery of key cities like Orel, Kharkov and Kiev, the raising of the siege of Leningrad and the advance to the borders of the Baltic states. Not only do the photographs track the sequence of events on the ground, they also show the equipment and weapons used by both sides, the living conditions experienced by the troops, the actions of the Soviet partisans, the fight against the Finns in the north, the massive logistical organization behind the front lines, and the devastation the war left in its wake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hungarian Armoured Fighting Vehicles in the Second World War (Images of War) *




  








*This WWII history vividly captures the Hungarian tanks and military vehicles that fought in Central and Eastern Europe through rare wartime photographs.*

The Kingdom of Hungary emerged from the Great Depression as a staunch ally of Germany and Italy. In the Second World War, the Central European country not only organized its armed forces in support of the Axis Powers, but also developed its own military industry to supply weapons and equipment to its troops. The Hungarian military produced all kinds of weapons, vehicles and armored vehicles, although they were generally under-gunned and under-armored.

This book explores Hungary's participation in the Second World War through superb photographs showcasing its varieties of armored fighting vehicles. Wartime images take the reader from the beginning of the USSR campaign all the way to the bloody Siege of Budapest and the last clashes in Austrian and Slovenian territory before the army's unconditional surrender.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*MacArthur's Papua New Guinea Offensive, 1942–1943 (Images of War) *




  








*“A compelling chronicle of the Battle of Papua New Guinea with rarely viewed images from World War II . . . an excellent book.” —Naval Historical Foundation*

The Japanese seizure of Rabaul on New Britain in January 1942 directly threatened Northern Australia and, as a result, General Douglas MacArthur took command of the Southwest Pacific Area. In July 1942, the Japanese attacked south across the Owen Stanley mountain range.

Thanks to the hasty deployment of Australian militiamen and veteran Imperial Force troops the Japanese were halted at Ioribaiwa Ridge just 27 miles from Port Moresby.

MacArthur’s priority was to regain Northeast New Guinea and New Britain. The capture of airfields at Buna and reoccupation of Gona and Sanananda Point were prerequisites. The Allied offensive opened on 16 November 1942 with Australian infantrymen and light tanks alongside the US 32nd Infantry Division.

Overcoming the Japanese and the inhospitable terrain in tropical conditions proved the toughest of challenges. It remains an achievement of the highest order that the campaign ended successfully on 22 January 1943. This account with its clear text and superb imagery is a worthy tribute to those who fought and, all too often, died there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fighters Under Construction in World War Two: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War)*




  







There has been bookshelf after bookshelf of books compiled, written and published about British aircraft, the Royal Air Force and the activities of its pilots during World War Two. Tales of derring do, bravery and gallantry quite rightly litter the bookshelves and libraries, but little has appeared in print about the could be called the unsung heroes, those that designed, built and maintained the fighting equipment used to eventually defeat the enemy.This is all the more incredible when one realizes that there exists a huge archive of images that have survived which clearly show the skills and scale of what went on. These images of war—many of which are seen here for almost the first time in seventy years—form a remarkable tribute to the designers, engineers and workers who did so much.Following the end of the Great War, the Royal Air Force was drastically reduced in both manpower and equipment. The application of a 'Ten Year Rule in which the British Government foresaw no war being fought during the next ten years resulted in minimal defense expenditure throughout the 1920s.Financial restrictions went on until the early 1930s, when it at last became apparent that Germany was developing expansionist and aggressive tendencies that could no longer be ignored. The British Government and Air Ministry at last began to develop plans of their own to expand and develop the Royal Air Force. The Cabinet approved a number of plans, but a revised one often replaced each one before the original could be completed.Between 1933 and 1939, the Royal Air Force was given higher priority in terms of rearmament plans than the other services. The policy was driven by the pursuit of parity with Germany more than by defense and strike needs, for there was no fixed ratio of bombers to fighter aircraft to guide procurement.There could be no expansion without manufacturing capacity and luckily these manufacturers were not only capable of producing, but they also recorded much of their activities and remarkably a huge archive of images have survived which clearly show the skills and scale of what went on. These images of war—many of which are seen here for almost the first time in seventy years—form a remarkable tribute to the designers, engineers and workers who did so much.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Norwich Blitz (Images of War) *




  







Norwich, in common with most English cities, suffered enemy air attack and during a period of almost three and a half years bombs were dropped in every part of the city. The first German raid occurred on Tuesday 8 July 1940; the last on 6 November 1943. The total number of Alerts during 1943 was 95 with a total duration of 54 hours. The Crash Warning was sounded 50 times with a total duration of 19 hours 8 minutes. There was no large devastated area but throughout the city considerable damage was caused. All sections of life were affected and factories, railway stations, shops, schools, hospitals and churches sustained damage and many buildings were totally ruined. Of the citys 35,569 houses in 1939, 2,082 were destroyed entirely, 2,651 were seriously damaged and 25,621 were moderately damaged. In human toll 340 people were killed and 1,092 injured, over three-quarters of these casualties occurring in 1942 when the enemy carried out what became known as the Baedeker Raids upon Cathedral cities and historic and administrative capitals of the provinces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*One of Our Submarines (Pen & Sword Military Classics) *




  








*“[Young] immortalized his distinguished war service as a submariner in the bestselling autobiography, One of Our Submarines . . . [a] gripping memoir.”—The Guardian*

“In the very highest rank of books about the last war. Submarines are thrilling beasts, and Edward Young tells of four years’ adventures in them in a good stout book with excitement on every page. He writes beautifully, economically and with humor, and in the actions he commands he manages to put the reader at the voice-pipe and the periscope so that sometimes the tension is so great that one has to put the book down.”—_The Sunday Times_

“No disrespect to the big screen, but you can’t beat a book for digging out the details. And the details feel even better if the author is someone who’s been there. So, at least take the time to read _Das Boot_, the autobiographical novel by Lothar-Günther Buchheim. And, for the British perspective, read _One of Our Submarines_ by Edward Young.”—The Mouldy Books


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Destruction of 6th Army at Stalingrad (Images of War) *




  







The scale of death and destruction during the Battle of Stalingrad during late 1942 and early 1943 remains unprecedented in the history of warfare. The annihilation of General von Paulus’ 6th Army epitomized the devastating defeat of Hitler’s ambition to conquer Stalin’s Soviet Union. After the successful Operation Blue offensive 6th Army reached the River Volga north of Stalingrad in summer 1942. With overextended supply lines and facing steely opposition, increasingly desperate attempts to seize the city repeatedly failed. Slowly 6th Army became encircled. The German High Command attempted a number of relief attempts, notably Field Marshal von Manstein’s ‘Winter Storm’ but all were defeated by the tenacity of the enemy and the Russian winter. To their credit the men of 6th Army fought to the end but by February 1943 the last pockets of German resistance were either destroyed or had surrendered. Thanks to a superb collection of unpublished photographs, this Images of War book provides an absorbing insight into the dramatic events of the last months of 6th Army’s doomed existence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*U-boat Prey: Merchant Sailors at War, 1939–1942: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  







The Merchant Seaman never faltered. To him we owe our preservation and our very lives - The Right Hon. Alfred Barnes, Minister of War Transport.During the first stages of the Second World War, all forces were rallied in an attempt to support the Allied effort. With trade and supply routes to Britain suddenly being placed at great risk, a stalwart team of merchant sailors were required to protect vital supplies for the British people, as well as shipping vital army necessities back and forth. The efforts of the sailors involved really can't be overstated. Despite the fact that they didn't wear uniforms, and few were rewarded with medals or memorials, they were certainly as worthy of the title 'front-line warrior' as the guardsmen and fighter pilots to whom they transported necessary combat supplies. Indeed, many are in agreement that their efforts stood between the might of German forces and the domination of the world. Over 30,000 men fell victim to the German U-boats between 1939 and 1945. This publication serves as a tribute to their efforts, and will be followed by a second volume covering the final stages of the war, from 1943-45. Images of some of the most imposing merchant ships feature, accompanied by a lucid narrative describing the various roles enacted by the sailors on board and the wartime context in which they worked.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wingate's Men: The Chindit Operations: Special Forces in Burma (Images of War) *




  








*This volume of rare WWII photographs offers a vivid chronicle of the exploits and operations of the famous British special forces unit stationed in Burma.*

The Long Range Penetration Groups, more commonly known as the Chindits, were possibly the most famous fighting formations of the Second World War’s Burma campaign. Colonel Orde Wingate began the operations deep within enemy territory with the aim of disrupting Japanese plans for the invasion of India.

In their first operation, the Chindits took the Japanese by surprise, but the Japanese responded quickly. With three brigades chasing them, they fled back to India to avoid capture. Despite heavy losses, the Chindits had proven themselves a formidable force—and their next operation would be far more ambitious. Wingate arranged for 10,000 men to be flown into the heart of Burma, causing significant mayhem amongst the Japanese forces. Wingate, however, died in a plane crash in the Burmese jungle.

This wonderful collection of photographs, drawn in large part from one man’s private albums, shows the harsh conditions in which the Chindits had to operate, and the terrible physical state of many of the men who survived the jungles, the dry plains, and the ferocious Japanese enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wojtek the Bear: Polish War Hero*




  








*The “hilarious and moving” true story of one of the Second World War's most unusual combatants—a 500-pound cigarette-smoking, beer-drinking brown bear (Scotsman).*

Purchased as an orphaned cub by a Polish solider in Iran in 1942, and eventually adopted as a mascot by the Polish Army, Wojtek the Bear took on a more practical role as he grew, carrying heavy mortar rounds for the troops and going on to play his part as a fully enlisted “soldier” with his own rank and number during the Italian campaign. His service at Monte Cassino even earned him a promotion from private to corporal.

After the war, Wojtek, along with some of his Polish compatriots from II Corps, came to Berwickshire, Scotland, where he became a significant member of the local community before subsequently moving to Edinburgh Zoo. Wojtek's retirement was far from quiet: a potent symbol of freedom and solidarity for Poles around the world—he attracted a huge amount of media interest, and to this day he is honored with multiple monuments and in the emblem of the 22nd Artillery Supply Company. This is his remarkable story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Raquela: A Woman of Israel *




  








*A National Jewish Book Award–winning biography: A look at the early years of Israel’s statehood, experienced through the life of a pioneering nurse.*

During her extraordinary career, nurse Raquela Prywes was a witness to history. She delivered babies in a Holocaust refugee camp and on the Israeli frontier. She crossed minefields to aid injured soldiers in the 1948 Arab-Israeli War and organized hospitals to save the lives of those fighting the 1967 Six-Day War. Along the way, her own life was a series of triumphs and tragedies mirroring those of the newly formed Jewish state.

_Raquela_ is a moving tribute to a remarkable woman, and an unforgettable chronicle of the birth of Israel through the eyes of those who lived it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/26/22.

Currently $1.

*M1 Abrams Tank (Images of War)*




  








*This pictorial history of the legendary M1 Abrams Tank illustrates its versatility and advancement from the Cold War Era to the present day.*

The M1 Abrams has proved itself to be the finest main battle tank in the world since its introduction into US Army service in 1981. It combines the ultimate balance between firepower, mobility and protection as demonstrated by its superior performance during the two Gulf Wars and in Afghanistan. It routed the Soviet equipment of Saddam Hussein's army and today remains the yardstick by which friends' and foes' MBTs are judged.

As military expert Michael Green demonstrates in this illustrated history, the M1’s versatility, and its continual modernization of weaponry armor and engineering, guarantees that it will remain the US Army's spearpoint for years to come. With its comprehensive collection of images and authoritative text, this volume is an ideal resource for information on M1 Abrams Tank design and combat operations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/27/22.

Currently $1.

*The Impossible Future: Complete set: An Epic Space Opera *




  








*“The darkness will drown them all.”*
One night in a small town will change two universes in this relentless, action-packed saga.

The clock is running out on Jamie Sheridan, who carries a genetically-engineered time bomb inside him. In eight hours, he will become a god, a monster, or he will die. He fights to survive against all hope, with his best friends Michael Cooper and Samantha Huggins at his side.

Their desperate quest will take them into another universe, where a galactic empire stands on the brink, and the balance of forty worlds is about to be shattered.

Destinies will be formed, friends and lovers will face betrayal, the fire of war will grow, and an ancient force will rise.



*What Amazon readers say about the books of The Impossible Future:*

_*The Last Everything:*_

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ "I really enjoyed the twists and turns in the plot as Jamie tries to figure out who to trust as he struggles with the new truth in his life. The end was surprising and primed me for the next book ..." - Yenot Raccoon

_*The Risen Gods:*_

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ "The concepts of this series is so sweeping and so tightly written it pulls you right into the midst of this reality. I read The Last of Everything and immediately had to buy and read this. ... You can feel that this story took hold of the author and would not let go. The writing is very visual and packs an emotional punch. I won't forget the Chancellory any time soon." - Amazon Customer

_*The Reversing Tide:*_

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ "Delivers a masterfully crafted story. ... The author superbly world builds and develops the characters as they weave a fabulous tapestry full of twists, turns, betrayals, love and hope." - Andres Kabel

_*The Promised Few:*_

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ "I can't express how incredible this entire series has been. It sounds so silly and corny that a book was so dang good that you can't express it! But it's really hard to find words to say how great this book and the rest of the series is. A fantastic space-opera, with time-y elements (that one is just hard to explain without giving it all away), and a really incredible story too. I never wanted this one to end." - Fluffyluggage


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ice Moon (Boxset): Hard Science Fiction *




  








All four bestselling books of the Ice Moon series are now offered as a set, available only in e-book format.

_The Enceladus Mission_: Is there really life on Saturn's moon Enceladus? ILSE, the International Life Search Expedition, makes its way to the icy world where an underground ocean is suspected to be home to primitive life forms.

_The Titan Probe_: An old robotic NASA probe mysteriously awakens on the methane moon of Titan. The ILSE crew tries to solve the riddle—and discovers a dangerous secret.

_The Io Encounter_: Finally bound for Earth, ILSE makes it as far as Jupiter when the crew receives a startling message. The volcanic moon Io may harbor a looming threat that could wipe out Earth as we know it.

_Return to Enceladus_: The crew gets an offer to go back to Enceladus. Their mission—to recover the body of Dr. Marchenko, left for dead on the original expedition. Not everyone is working toward the same goal. Could it be their unwanted crew member?

More than 1200 pages of Hard Science Fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*3001: The Final Odyssey (Space Odyssey Series Book 4) *




  








*The mysteries of the monoliths are revealed in this inspired conclusion to the Hugo Award–winning Space Odyssey series—“there are marvels aplenty” (The New York Times).*

On an ill-fated mission to Jupiter in 2001, the mutinous supercomputer HAL sent crewmembers David Bowman and Frank Poole into the frozen void of space. Bowman’s strange transformation into a Star Child is traced through the novels _2010_ and _2061_. But now, a thousand years after his death, Frank Poole is brought back to life—and thrust into a world far more technically advanced than the one he left behind.

Poole discovers a world of human minds interfacing directly with computers, genetically engineered dinosaur servants, and massive space elevators built around the equator. He also discovers an impending threat to humanity lurking within the enigmatic monoliths. To fight it, Poole must join forces with Bowman and HAL, now fused into one corporeal consciousness—and the only being with the power to thwart the monoliths’ mysterious creators.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Siege Chronicles: The Complete Series *




  








*"A rip-roaring fusion of classic adventure fantasy and steampunk..." ― BlueInk Review*

A bounty hunter with a price on his head, Davrick Caliburn must evade the sorcerous reach of the Grand Imperium. Never mind the fact that his new employer is a vampiric blood-baroness—she's promised him a pocket full of coins and a one-way ticket to freedom. The only problem: that "ticket" is aboard an Imperium battle-train. Between the armored automatons, elite enemy troops, and the fiendish sorcerer who leads them, Davrick can only wonder what kind of a mess he's gotten himself into.

Sell-spell sorcerers, vampire operatives, killer automatons, and a heist to nab a legendary dragon stone... It's all in a day's work for Davrick Caliburn.

_Siege Chronicles: The Complete Series_ recounts the high-flying, gun-blazing, spell-blasting adventures of Davrick Caliburn, Sid Voltelion, and Talyaana Rae. Taking place during the world-spanning War of Wars, the intrepid mercenary team finds themselves caught up in one death-defying battle after another. Along the way, they pick up a host of allies, forming a rag-tag band of renegades determined to bring an end to the diabolical machinations of the shadowy Tenebrean Order.

*This book combines all six novellas in the Siege Chronicles series into a complete novel.*

_Battle-Train Siege
Mercenary Siege
Gearmeister Siege
Aircruiser Siege
Blood Mountain Siege
Demon Realm Siege_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Watchers *




  








*A “superior thriller”(Oakland Press) about a man, a dog, and a terrifying threat that could only have come from the imagination of #1 New York Times bestselling author Dean Koontz—nominated as one of America’s best-loved novels by PBS’s The Great American Read.
*
On his thirty-sixth birthday, Travis Cornell hikes into the foothills of the Santa Ana Mountains. But his path is soon blocked by a bedraggled Golden Retriever who will let him go no further into the dark woods.

That morning, Travis had been desperate to find some happiness in his lonely, seemingly cursed life. What he finds is a dog of alarming intelligence that soon leads him into a relentless storm of mankind’s darkest creation...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe: A Novel *




  







Folksy and fresh, endearing and affecting, _Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe _is a now-classic novel about two women: Evelyn, who’s in the sad slump of middle age, and gray-headed Mrs. Threadgoode, who’s telling her life story. Her tale includes two more women—the irrepressibly daredevilish tomboy Idgie and her friend Ruth—who back in the thirties ran a little place in Whistle Stop, Alabama, offering good coffee, southern barbecue, and all kinds of love and laughter—even an occasional murder. And as the past unfolds, the present will never be quite the same again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Edward's Menagerie: Over 40 Soft and Snuggly Toy Animal Crochet Patterns *




  








*Create a suave high-flying rhino, a lovesick elephant who knows her way around a kitchen, and a seriously chivalrous tiger . . .*

With just two weeks to go before her baby Edward’s due date, yarn enthusiast Kerry Lord picked up a crochet hook for the first time, and a new obsession began. Over the next twelve months, the collection of crochet animals expanded week by week until _Edward’s Menagerie_ was complete—with forty unique patterns.

These cute animals with larger-than-life personalities are made using simple crochet techniques, and the step-by-step instructions enable a complete beginner to get hooking straight away. Each animal also has a universal pattern, allowing crocheters to change their hooks and yarns to create four different sizes, making for 160 different possibilities.

Be warned—these unlikely characters, made using a super-soft yarn in a sumptuous natural color palette, will become your new best friends as you hook your way through the whole menagerie!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*ENDING IN MARRIAGE (Midnight Sons Book 6) *




  








*Hard Luck, Alaska—a Town that Needs Women!*

Location: 50 miles north of the Arctic Circle. Population: 150 (mostly men)—but growing! Because the O'Halloran brothers, who run a bush-plane charter service called Midnight Sons, are heading a campaign to bring women to Hard Luck!

Duke Porter. He's the best pilot Midnight Sons ever had. Tough, rugged, great in a crisis. He's also an unashamed traditionalist who delights in expressing outrageous opinions. _Especially_ when Tracy Santiago's around…. But Tracy gives as good as she gets, and their clashes become legendary in Hard Luck!

Tracy Santiago. The first time this Seattle attorney came to Alaska, it was on business—business concerning Midnight Sons. Now she comes because she likes the place, likes the people. Even Duke Porter… In fact, she more than likes him—and she can't understand why. He's so obviously _not_ the kind of nice, sensitive man she wants. Or _thinks_ she wants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Virtues of Aging (Library of Contemporary Thought) *




  








*Former president Jimmy Carter reflects on aging, blending memoir, anecdote, political savvy, and practical advice, to truly illuminate the rich promises of growing older.*

“As we've grown older, the results have been surprisingly good,” writes former president Jimmy Carter in this wise, deeply personal meditation on the new experiences that come to us with age. Now in his nineties, President Carter has never enjoyed more prestige or influence on the world stage, nor has he ever felt more profound happiness with himself, with his accomplishments, and with his beloved wife, Rosalynn. In _The Virtues of Aging,_ Jimmy Carter shares the knowledge and the pleasures that age have brought him. 

The approach to old age was not an easy one for President Carter. At fifty-six, having lost a presidential election, he found himself involuntarily retired from a job he loved and facing a large debt on his farm and warehouse business. President Carter writes movingly here of how he and Rosalynn overcame their despair and disappointment as together they met the challenges ahead.

As the book unfolds, President Carter delves into issues he and millions of others confront in planning for retirement, undertaking new diet and exercise regimens, coping with age prejudice, and sorting out key political questions. On a more intimate level, Carter paints a glowing portrait of his happy marriage to Rosalynn, a relationship that deepened when they became grandparents. Here too are fascinating sketches of world leaders, Nobel laureates, and great thinkers President Carter has been privileged to know—and the valuable lessons on aging he learned from them.

_The Virtues of Aging_ celebrates both the blessings that come to us as we grow older and the blessings older people can bestow upon others. An important and moving book, written with gentleness, humor, and love, The_ Virtues of Aging_ is a treasure for readers of all ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Invention of Sound *




  








*A father searching for his missing daughter is suddenly given hope when a major clue is discovered, but learning the truth could shatter the seemingly perfect image Hollywood is desperate to uphold.*

Gates Foster lost his daughter, Lucy, seventeen years ago. He's never stopped searching. Suddenly, a shocking new development provides Foster with his first major lead in over a decade, and he may finally be on the verge of discovering the awful truth.

Meanwhile, Mitzi Ives has carved out a space among the Foley artists creating the immersive sounds giving Hollywood films their authenticity. Using the same secret techniques as her father before her, she's become an industry-leading expert in the sound of violence and horror, creating screams so bone-chilling, they may as well be real.

Soon Foster and Ives find themselves on a collision course that threatens to expose the violence hidden beneath Hollywood's glamorous façade. A grim and disturbing reflection on the commodification of suffering and the dangerous power of art, _The Invention of Sound _is Chuck Palahniuk at the peak of his literary powers -- his most suspenseful, most daring, and most genre-defying work yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Vegan Vamp Series: 3 Vegan Vamp Mysteries (Vegan Vamp Mysteries Collections Book 1) *




  








*Everyone dies, but undead and vegan?*

Not the afterlife Mallory had planned. Waking up thin is one thing, but waking up gaunt, hangry,and undead makes for a very bad day. That's only the beginning. Mallory's killer better hide, because she's just discovered blood, meat, and dairy don't agree with her-and a future with no cheese is grim indeed. She's out to find her killer...and maybe a vegan cheese that doesn't melt her nose hairs.

Vegan Vamp Collection: Books 1-3 includes:
Adventures of a Vegan Vamp, Book 1
The Client's Conundrum, Book 2
The Elvis Enigma, Book 3


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Raspberry Danish Murder (A Hannah Swensen Mystery Book 22) *




  








*New York Times Bestseller:Thanksgiving’s coming, but with a missing husband and a murder to solve, Hannah isn’t feeling very thankful…*

Hannah Swensen has been feeling as bitter as November in Minnesota since her husband, Ross, vanished without a trace and left their marriage in limbo. Still, she throws herself into a baking frenzy for the sake of pumpkin pie and Thanksgiving-themed treats while endless holiday orders pour into The Cookie Jar. Hannah even introduces a raspberry Danish pastry to the menu, and P.K., her husband’s assistant at KCOW-TV, will be one of the first to sample it. But before taking a bite, P.K.—who’s been driving Ross’s car and using his desk at work—is murdered. Was someone plotting against P.K.—or did Ross dodge a deadly dose of sweet revenge? Hannah will have to quickly sift through a cornucopia of clues and suspects to stop a killer from bringing another murder to the table.

_Features over a dozen cookie and dessert recipes from The Cookie Jar!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tied Up in Tinsel: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #27 *




  








*The acclaimed author brings us crime at a country-house Christmas party in “one of her best and most baffling mysteries” (Daily Express).*

It’s the Christmas season in 1972, and Agatha Troy is at a house party, enjoying the local holiday pageant and also painting the host’s portrait. The painting’s coming along fine, but the pageant goes a little pear-shaped when one of the players disappears. Could one of the eccentric guests have been involved? Or could the finger of blame come to rest on one of the manor-house servants, each of whom happens to be a recent prison parolee? Inspector Alleyn is on hand to wrap up the case . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Explosive Eighteen: A Stephanie Plum Novel *




  








BONUS: This edition contains an excerpt from Janet Evanovich and Lee Goldberg's _The Heist._

*Bounty hunter Stephanie Plum’s life is set to blow sky high when international murder hits dangerously close to home, in this dynamite novel by Janet Evanovich.

B*efore Stephanie can even step foot off Flight 127 Hawaii to Newark, she’s knee deep in trouble. Her dream vacation turned into a nightmare, and she’s flying back to New Jersey solo. Worse still, her seatmate never returned to the plane after the L.A. layover. Now he’s dead, in a garbage can, waiting for curbside pickup. His killer could be anyone. And a ragtag collection of thugs and psychos, not to mention the FBI, are all looking for a photograph the dead man was supposed to be carrying.
* 
O*nly one other person has seen the missing photo—Stephanie Plum. Now she’s the target, and she doesn’t intend to end up in a garbage can. With the help of an FBI sketch artist Stephanie re-creates the person in the photo. Unfortunately the first sketch turns out to look like Tom Cruise, and the second sketch like Ashton Kutcher. Until Stephanie can improve her descriptive skills, she’ll need to watch her back.
* 
O*ver at the bail bonds agency things are going from bad to worse. The bonds bus serving as Vinnie’s temporary HQ goes up in smoke. Stephanie’s wheelman, Lula, falls in love with their largest skip yet. Lifetime arch nemesis Joyce Barnhardt moves into Stephanie’s apartment. And everyone wants to know _what happened in Hawaii?_

*M*orelli, Trenton’s hottest cop, isn’t talking about Hawaii. Ranger, the man of mystery, isn’t talking about Hawaii. And all Stephanie is willing to say about her Hawaiian vacation is . . . It’s complicated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*David Goodis: Five Noir Novels of the 1940s & 50s (LOA #225): Dark Passage / Nightfall / The Burglar / The Moon in the Gutter / Street of No Return *




  








*An “impressive” collection of five noir novels by the cult-favorite author who stands alongside Raymond Chandler and Dashiell Hammett as a master of American crime writing (The New York Review of Books)*

Among the pantheon of American crime writers—those masters of noir whose powerful vernacular style and dark and subversive themes transformed American culture and writing—David Goodis was a unique figure. Now, The Library of America and editor Robert Polito team up to celebrate the full scope of Goodis’s signature style with this landmark volume collecting five great novels from the height of his career.

Goodis (1917-1967) was a Philadelphia-born pulp expressionist who brought a jazzy style to his spare, passionate novels of mean streets and doomed protagonists: an innocent man railroaded for his wife's murder (_Dark Passage_); an artist whose life turns nightmarish because of a cache of stolen money (_Nightfall_); a dockworker seeking to comprehend his sister's brutal death (_The Moon in the Gutter_); a petty criminal derailed by irresistible passion (_The Burglar_); and a famous crooner scarred by violence and descending into dereliction (_Street of No Return_). Long a cult favorite, Goodis now takes his place alongside Raymond Chandler and Dashiell Hammett in the pantheon of classic American crime writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey Book Set (3): A Thrilling British Detective Novel Set (Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey British Detective Novel Set) *




  








Get three brilliant and captivating stories together featuring British detectives Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey by master storyteller Linda Coles. “Move over Agatha Christie, there’s a new dame in town.” Amazon reviewer.

Here’s what’s in this collection:

*One Last Hit*

The greatest danger may come from inside his own home.

Detective Duncan Riley has always worked hard to maintain order on the streets of Manchester. But when a series of incidents at home cause him to worry about his wife's behaviour, he finds himself pulled in too many directions at once.


After a colleague at a south London station asks for his input concerning a local drug epidemic, he never expected their case would infiltrate his own family…And a situation that spirals out of control..

DC Jack Rutherford and DS Amanda Lacey join in the investigation.



*Hey You, Pretty Face*

An abandoned infant. Three girls stolen in the night. Can one overworked detective find the connection to save them all?

London, 1999. Short-staffed during a holiday week, Detective Jack Rutherford can’t afford to spend time on the couch. With a skeleton staff, he’s forced to handle a deserted infant and a trio of missing girls almost single-handedly. Despite the work overload, Jack has a sneaking suspicion that the baby and the abductions are somehow connected…

Can he get them all home?



*Scream Blue Murder*

Two cold cases are about to turn red hot…

Detective Jack Rutherford’s instincts have only sharpened with age. So when a violent road fatality reminds him of a near-identical crime from 15 years earlier, he digs up the past to investigate both. But with one case already closed, he fears the wrong man still festers behind bars.

For Detective Amanda Lacey, family always comes first. But when a digger unearths a skeleton in her father-in-law’s garden, she has to balance her heart with her desire for justice. And with darkness lurking just beneath the surface, DS Lacey must push her feelings to one side to discover the chilling truth.

As the sins of the past haunt both detectives, will solving the crimes have consequences that echo for the rest of their lives?

If you like British crime dramas featuring ordinary people in extraordinary circumstances, then you’ll love these stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Killing Time (A Shannon Ames Thriller Book 1) *




  








*They have been judged. The verdict – guilty. The sentence – death.*

Two beautiful young women are found strangled, their bodies meticulously washed and groomed. The only thing they have in common – both worked as reporters for local TV stations.

A coincidence? Or something more sinister?

Rookie Special Agent Shannon Ames is assigned to the case and soon impresses with her brilliant intuition and startling ability to think outside the box.

But as Shannon takes a more prominent role in the investigation, she finds herself drawn into a deadly dance with a master of deception, a serial killer whose victims all work in media – journalists, influencers, reporters.

Shannon’s superiors are convinced it’s part of some grand attack on the free press, but she has a hunch these killings are much more targeted. And she follows that hunch - straight into the heart of darkness…

_*The Killing Time*_* is a gripping mystery thriller that will keep you up all night as it races towards its shocking conclusion. Perfect for fans of David Baldacci, Robert Dugoni and Lisa Regan.*

Previously published as _Into Darkness_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hide And Seek (A Shannon Ames Thriller Book 2) *




  








*A brutal abduction. Two scared kids. One desperate fugitive.*

Struggling with the guilt she feels for shooting and killing a drug dealer during her freshman case, Special Agent Shannon Ames is thrown back in the deep end when former federal prosecutor Lucy Donato goes missing.

The case takes a surprising turn when Lucy’s bookish husband Bob is caught on camera fleeing the state with his two small children. Has he done something to his wife? Is he a danger to the kids?

There’s definitely something off about Bob, because it soon becomes clear he isn’t stopping for anyone. He’s smart, he’s ruthless, and he steamrolls over anyone who gets in his way.

Desperate to protect the kids, Shannon pursues Bob cross-country, following a trail of stolen cars, brutal bar fights, and dangerous drug dealers. But something isn’t sitting right with her – why would a meek office worker suddenly blaze a trail of chaos across several states? What does he want? Where is he going?

The answer to those questions is truly shocking and puts Shannon at the heart of a case she’ll never forget…

*Hide And Seek is a gripping mystery thriller that will keep you on the edge of your seat as it races towards its electrifying finish. Perfect for fans of David Baldacci, Robert Dugoni and Lisa Regan.*

Previously Published as _Road To Mercy_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*In Too Deep (A Shannon Ames Thriller Book 3) *




  








*They came looking for pleasure. They found only pain.*

A serial killer in New York’s South Bronx district is targeting clients of local sex workers. The victims, all male, are either burned alive or beaten to death.

With the body count mounting and no real leads, the FBI decides to put someone in undercover.

Enter rookie agent Shannon Ames. Suited for deep cover work because she is single, without family ties, Shannon is young enough to pass herself off as a working girl. More importantly, she is smart, energetic, and determined – her superiors know she’ll do whatever it takes to crack the case.

But spending her nights on the streets as she hunts for the killer takes its toll. Shannon’s personal life is falling apart, her strong moral core is being tested as never before. She begins to feel as if the case is eating her alive.

And as it becomes clear that she herself is on the killer’s radar, Shannon realizes she’s up against something truly terrifying – a monster who wants to see her forever marked with his sign of evil.

*In Too Deep - book 3 in the critically-acclaimed Shannon Ames FBI series.*

Previously published as _Sign of Evil_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Nowhere to Hide (A Shannon Ames Thriller Book 4) *




  








*One small town. An ice storm. Two deadly killers.*

FBI Agent Shannon Ames is headed to the north country for some much-needed R&R when a sudden ice storm traps her in the small hamlet of Long Lake, NY. But the storm isn’t her only problem – as she rolls into town she finds a body by the side of the road.

As Shannon begins to investigate, she realizes she’s not the only person trapped here – there are two vicious killers stalking the town. With no way in or out, it’s up to Shannon to stop them before they hurt someone else.

Thus begins a deadly game of cat and mouse, with Shannon relentlessly closing in on the two criminals.

But what she doesn’t know is that this little town has secrets that must stay hidden at all costs. And when Shannon gets a little too close to the terrible truth, she goes from hunter to hunted.

And in her moment of greatest danger, she finds she has… nowhere to hide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No Way Back (A Shannon Ames Thriller Book 5) *




  








*She must uncover the truth. Or a young woman dies.*

A quiet Manhattan street. Kristie Fain is walking to the train when she is snatched by a couple of strangers.

Special Agent Shannon Ames has just been reassigned to the New York Field Office, the biggest in the country. Since Kristie Fain is an aide to a US Senator, Shannon and her FBI team are given the case.

It’s immediately clear it’s anything but straightforward. Fain’s boyfriend, a rich Peruvian musician, is hiding something. Senator Nickerson’s staff are cooperative, but don’t seem to be sharing all they know. And who is the mystery man, masquerading as a cop, beating up potential witnesses?

As Shannon gets deeper, she finds herself caught up in a web of lies and deceit. Someone powerful is pulling the strings and they will do anything — including murder — to stop her investigation.

This time, she can’t afford to play by the rules. If she does, Kristie Fain will die. So Shannon risks everything to save the young aide. And finds herself trapped — with no way back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Good as Dead: A Novel *




  








*It all starts with a promise from a stranger: We’ll take care of everything.*

Holly Kendrick’s husband is dead. Holly saw it all. In one violent moment, a hit-and-run accident turns Holly’s life upside down. Then a fixer for the high-powered guilty party approaches Holly with an offer she is in no position to refuse. Holly and her daughter, Savannah, will want for nothing, beginning with a luxury dream house—all for the price of their silence. But when their sudden appearance in privileged Calabasas, California, piques the curiosity of neighbors, the price becomes greater than they imagined. Because Holly and Savannah aren’t the only ones in the neighborhood with something to hide.

Told from alternating points of view, _Good as Dead_ draws together an unlikely group of people bound to one another by a crime, a cover-up, and compounding deceptions. As carefully constructed lives begin to crumble, how far will everyone be willing to go to bury the truth and protect the people they love?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Special Circumstances (Mike Daley/Rosie Fernandez Legal Thriller Book 1) *




  








Meet Mike Daley. Ex-_priest_. Ex-_public defender_. And as of yesterday, ex-_partner_ in one of San Francisco's most prominent law firms.

Today he's out on his own, setting up practice on the wrong side of town. Then his best friend and former colleague is charged with the brutal double murder of two fellow lawyers. 

Daley is instantly catapulted into a high-profile investigation involving the prestigious law firm that just booted him.

As he prepares his case, Daley uncovers the firm's dirtiest secrets. It doesn't take long for him to discover that in this trial, ambition, friendship, greed, and long-standing grudges will play just as important a role as truth and justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lighthouse: The new claustrophobic psychological fiction thriller with a heart thudding twist you don’t want to miss in 2022 *




  








*‘A spooky rollercoaster of a book. Lots of twists and turns – I loved it’ Simon McCleave* ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*No one expected them to go there. The question is: will any of them leave?*

Six friends travel to a remote island north of the Scottish Highlands for an old school reunion. They’ve rented The Lighthouse – a stunning, now abandoned building that was once notorious for deaths at sea.

On the first evening, someone goes missing. The group search all through the night to no avail. But when the five remaining friends return to the lighthouse early the next morning, they are shocked to find James inside. He’s looks terrified – but won’t say a word about where he’s been.

The party vow to put the strange night behind them and enjoy the rest of their stay, but when more unexplained things begin to occur, tensions escalate. It’s clear James knows something, but nothing will persuade him to give up the secrets of the island. Is he protecting his friends from a terrible truth, or leading them into more danger?

*A chilling and powerfully atmospheric suspense novel with a gothic edge, perfect for fans of The Hunting Party and The Sanatorium.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Trinity Six: A Novel *




  








*A Washington Post Notable Fiction Book of the Year

The most closely-guarded secret of the Cold War is about to be exposed – the identity of a SIXTH member of the infamous Cambridge spy ring. And people are killing for it, in Charles Cumming's bestselling thriller The Trinity Six.*

London, 1992. Late one night, Edward Crane, 76, is declared dead at a London hospital. An obituary describes him only as a 'resourceful career diplomat'. But Crane was much more than that – and the circumstances surrounding his death are far from what they seem.

Fifteen years later, academic Sam Gaddis needs money. When a journalist friend asks for his help researching a possible sixth member of the notorious Trinity spy ring, Gaddis knows that she's onto a story that could turn his fortunes around. But within hours the journalist is dead, apparently from a heart attack.

Taking over her investigation, Gaddis trails a man who claims to know the truth about Edward Crane. Europe still echoes with decades of deadly disinformation on both sides of the Iron Curtain. And as Gaddis follows a series of leads across the continent, he approaches a shocking revelation – one which will rock the foundations of politics from London to Moscow…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Flash Point (Jason Trapp Book 3)*




  








A Russian S-400 surface-to-air missile system takes down a passenger jetliner in the skies over Belarus, showering the fields below in burning scrap. As the world begins to mourn the horrific accident, one man—new CIA director, George Lawrence—knows it is anything but. Three hundred innocents were sacrificed in order to snuff out the life of one man: Professor Alexey Sokolov, a senior adviser to the Russian government.

As well as a CIA asset recruited by a ghost known as the Hangman...

Trapp doesn't know any of this. He's hundreds of miles away in rural Tuscany with Eliza Ikeda, and on a mission of his own: recovery. Both are hurting, but this is their chance at a real life. Together. But it doesn't take long for trouble to arrive at their door. He should have known that his past wouldn't let go that easily.

The question is: why did Sokolov run? How did the Russians discover who he truly was—and what secret could possibly justify the murder of three hundred innocent men, women and children to cover up?

*Trapp doesn't want to know.
But he sure as hell intends to find out...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mash: A Novel About Three Army Doctors *




  








Before the movie, this is the novel that gave life to Hawkeye Pierce, Trapper John, Hot Lips Houlihan, Frank Burns, Radar O'Reilly, and the rest of the gang that made the 4077th MASH like no other place in Korea or on earth.

The doctors who worked in the Mobile Army Surgical Hospitals (MASH) during the Korean War were well trained but, like most soldiers sent to fight a war, too young for the job. In the words of the author, "a few flipped their lids, but most of them just raised hell, in a variety of ways and degrees."

For fans of the movie and the series alike, here is the original version of that perfectly corrupt football game, those martini-laced mornings and sexual escapades, and that unforgettable foray into assisted if incompleted suicide--all as funny and poignant now as they were before they became a part of America's culture and heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wolves at the Door: The True Story of America's Greatest Female Spy *




  








*This WWII espionage biography brings "one of America's greatest spies back to life” in a “story of derring-do and white knuckles suspense” (Patrick O'Donnell, author of Operatives, Spies, and Saboteurs)*

Virginia Hall left her comfortable Baltimore roots in 1931 with dreams of becoming a Foreign Service Officer, but her gender—and her wooden leg—kept her from pursuing politics. As Hitler advanced across Europe, she put her gift for languages to use with the British Special Operations Executive, a secret espionage organization. She was soon deployed to occupied France where she located drop zones, helped prisoners of war flee to England, and secured safe houses for agents.

Soon, wanted posters appeared throughout France, offering a reward for Hall’s capture. By 1942, Hall had to flee France via the only route possible: an arduous hike on foot through the frozen Pyrénées Mountains. Upon her return to England, the American espionage organization, the Office of Special Services, recruited her and sent her back to France disguised as an old peasant woman. While there, she was responsible for killing 150 German soldiers and capturing 500 others. Sabotaging communications and directing resistance activities, her brave work helped change the course of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Gathering Storm: The Naval War in Northern Europe September 1939 - April 1940 *




  








“A top-of-the-line examination of operations in north European waters during the first eight months of [WWII] . . . by far the best work on that subject.”—Stone & Stone

The term “the phony war” is often applied to the first months of the Second World War, a term suggesting inaction or passivity. That may have been the perception of the war on land, but at sea it was very different. This new book is a superb survey of the fierce naval struggles, from 1939 up to the invasion of Norway in April 1940.

The author begins the book with the sinking of the German fleet at Scapa Flow in 1919 and then covers the rebuilding of the Kriegsmarine and parallel developments in the Royal Navy and summarizes relevant advances in European navies. The main part of the book then describes the actions at sea starting with the fall of Poland. There is a complex, intertwined narrative that follows. The sinking of Courageous, the German mining of the British East Coast, the Northern Patrol, the sinking of Rawalpindi, small ship operations in the North Sea and German Bight, the Altmark incident are all covered. Further afield the author deals with the German surface raiders and looks at the early stages of the submarine war in the Atlantic.

As with his previous books, Geirr Haarr has researched extensively in German, British, and other archives, and the work is intended to paint a balanced and detailed picture of this significant period of the war when the opposing naval forces were adapting to a form of naval warfare quite different to that experienced in WWI.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Springboard to Victory: The Burma Campaign and the Battle for Kohima (Major Battles of World War Two)*




  








*A clear and compelling account of the brutal battle of Kohima that swung the balance of the Burma Campaign in World War Two.

An ideal book for readers of Max Hastings, Anthony Beevor and Jonathan Dimbleby.*

_‘Sieges have been longer but few have been more intense and in none have the defenders deserved greater honour than the garrison of Kohima.’ Field Marshal the Viscount Slim

‘The valiant defence of Kohima against enormous odds was a fine episode.’ Winston Churchill_

For a fortnight in April 1944 Lieutenant-General Sato threw nearly the whole force of his division towards the Kohima Ridge. Against them stood a tiny force of one thousand five hundred British and Indian troops.

How were these Allied forces able to hold back the attack from over ten thousand Japanese soldiers? And what happened over the course of these long and bloody weeks?

C. E. Lucas Phillip's book uncovers not only the personal experiences of the men who fought in this battle but also the political, geographical and military position of the Burma campaign, leading up to and following the siege.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Heinkel He 111: The Early Year—Fall of France, Battle of Britain and the Blitz (Air War Archive) *




  








Considered to be the best known German bomber of the Second Wold War, the Heinkel He 111 served in every military front in the European theatre, having first being deployed in the Spanish Civil War in 1936. It then saw extensive service in the invasion of Poland, the Norweigan campaign and the invasion of the Low Countries and France in 1940.

When the Luftwaffe was tasked with destroying Britain’s ability to resist invasion in 1940, the He 111 formed almost half of the Gruppen employed by Luftflotte 2 and Luftflotte 3. When the Luftwaffe switched to attacking cities and industrial sites the Heinkel 111 was widely employed, with raids against targets such as London, Coventry, Bristol, Birmingham and Liverpool.

In this selection of unrivalled images collected over many years, the operations of this famous aircraft in the early years of the war – particularly the invasion of Poland, the Blitzkrieg in the West, the Battle of Britain and the very early stages of the Blitz – are portrayed and brought to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Heinkel He 111: The Latter Years: The Blitz and War in the East to the Fall of Germany (Air War Archive) *




  







The Heinkel He 111 was the main workhorse of the Luftwaffes bomber force throughout much of the Second World War. Consequently, when Hitler launched Operation Barbarossa in June 1941, three entire Kampfgeschwader consisted of He 111s. Initially used as direct support for the German ground forces, as the campaign progressed the He 111 was switched to attacking the Soviet infrastructure, particularly trains and marshaling yards, and used as a transport aircraft taking in supplies and for troop evacuation. Variants of the He 111 were used in anti-shipping roles, in both the Atlantic and the Mediterranean, and even for aerial launching of V-1 flying bombs, continuing the war against the towns and cities of the United Kingdom. In this selection of unrivaled images collected over many years, and now part of Frontline's new War in the Air series, the operations of this famous aircraft in the latter years of the Second World War are portrayed and brought to life. A companion title to Heinkel He 111: The Early Years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*DORNIER Do 17–The Luftwaffe's 'Flying Pencil': Rare Luftwaffe Photographs From Wartime Collections (Air War Archive) *




  








For the first three years of the Second World War, the Dornier Do 17 was the Luftwaffe’s principal light bomber. Designed to be fast enough to outrun contemporary fighter aircraft, the Dornier helped to spearhead Germany’s Blitzkrieg as Hitler’s armies raced through Poland and then France and the Low Countries. Until its withdrawal to secondary duties in 1941, the Dornier Do 17 served in every theatre of war involving German forces. This included the invasion of the Balkans and Greece as well as the battle to capture Crete.

After suffering heavy losses at the hands of Fighter Command in the Battle of Britain, the Do 17 was employed in Operation Barbarossa, the invasion of the Soviet Union in 1941. The Do 17 was withdrawn from frontline service later in 1941 but continued to be used by the German Air Force in various roles until the end of the war, including seeing service as a glider tug and in the defence of the Reich in 1944 as a night fighter.

In this compilation of unrivalled images collected over many years, and now part of Frontline's new War in the Air series, the widespread deployment of the Dornier Do 17 is portrayed and brought to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*MESSERSCHMITT Bf 109: The Latter Years—War in the East to the Fall of Germany (Air War Archive) *




  








*A retired RAF Wing Commander examines the history of Germany’s favored fighter plane during the latter years of World War II.*

The most iconic German aircraft of the Second World War, the Messerschmitt Bf 109 was the Luftwaffe’s principal fighter from 1939 until 1942 when the superior Focke-Wulf Fw 190 came into greater prominence. The Bf 109 served in every theatre of the war, though in this book the author examines the Tip and Run era, D-Day, and the Eastern Front.

In the later years of the war, the Bf 109 fought with some success in the defense of Germany against Allied bombers. The Bf 109 was the most produced fighter aircraft in history and more aerial kills were made with this fighter than any other aircraft. Indeed, A total of 105 Bf 109 pilots were each credited with the destruction of 100 or more enemy aircraft; thirteen of these men scored more than 200 kills, while two scored more than 300. The Bf 109 was flown by the three top-scoring fighter aces of the war: Erich Hartmann, Gerhard Barkhorn, and Günther Rall. All of them flew with JG 52, a unit which exclusively flew the Bf 109 and was credited with over 10,000 victories, chiefly on the Eastern Front.

The Bf 109 was also supplied to several of Germany’s allies, including Finland, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, Croatia, and Slovakia.

In this selection of unrivalled images collected over many years, the operations of this famous aircraft in the latter part of the Second World War are portrayed and brought to life


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/27/22.

Currently $3.

*The Dragon's Teeth: The Chinese People's Liberation Army - Its History, Traditions, and Air Sea and Land Capability in the 21st Century*




  








*An in-depth look at the past, present, and future of China’s military.*

When Mao Zedong proclaimed the People’s Republic of China in 1949, China was a poor and wrecked society after years of continuous wars. For centuries, in fact, China had been seen as a sort of plunder-zone to be invaded, and then a backwater until the late 1980s—when domestic policy brought about monumental changes. The result is that China has grown to be the second largest economy in the world, and its military has grown proportionately.

Successive decades of economic growth have transformed China—in addition to the weapons revolution during the computer age—so that the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) has become a modern fighting force. No longer having to rely on massed infantry attacks, it now features a formidable arsenal, including nuclear submarines, ICBMs, stealth fighters, and modern battle tanks. Perhaps ominously for other maritime powers, the Chinese have also focused on beyond-the-horizon missile technology, as well as antiaircraft systems, and have explored the possibilities of cyber-warfare.

What is today’s PLA really like? What are its traditions and histories, and how is it armed and equipped? How does it recruit and train? This book describes some of the lesser-known battles and wars the Chinese have undertaken and the development of their key weapons systems. The United States, having opened the door to drone warfare, has had an attentive audience for such technologies in Beijing. The last chapter provides thoughts on how the Chinese view matters of security. It is not yet known whether foreign powers can still enforce their territorial wills on China—but future attempts will meet an increased challenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/28/22.

Currently $1.

*Mars Ascendant Box Set: Books 1-4*




  








*Centuries in the future, Earth is dying and Mars struggles to survive as the powerful compete for control of the one world which will secure the future of humanity.*
Melanie Destin wants to restart her life. Determined to start over on the newly terraformed Mars, Melanie takes on a job that can pay her way there. Circumstances conspire to intertwine her destiny with that of the red planet. Her journey pits her against a ruthless despot, who will stop at nothing to exploit her for his own, terrible means.

With only the help of a few cherished friends, Melanie battles her enemies and sets her feet upon a path that will forever change the history of humanity in the solar system. 

*Mars Ascendant Box Set contains the complete novels:*


The Ares Weapon
Mother of Mars
Child of Mars
Legacy of Mars


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Edge World (Undying Mercenaries Book 14) *




  








A lonely planet circles a star on the very border of Province 921. Critical resources produced there are claimed by both the Mogwa and the Skay. War between the Galactic giants becomes more likely every day.

James McGill and Legion Varus are deployed to protect Edge World, a planet that rotates at a walking pace. Each day is as long as a year back on Earth. The sun-side of the world is baked with endless sunshine, the night-side is freezing and full of strange creatures. Living in an inhabitable zone on the edge of their world, a shadow-line between night and day, nomadic peoples roam the planet. It is these inhabitants Earth’s forces must protect.

Three fleets converge: the Mogwa, the Skay, and Earth’s growing armada. Peace talks are held, but then McGill opens his big mouth, and things go badly…

With over three million copies sold, USA Today Bestselling author B. V. Larson is the king of modern military science fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Conspiracy (Mindspace Book 2): A Cadicle Space Opera *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*




  








*Kira’s greatest opponent may be herself.*
Following her exposure to experimental nanotech, Captain Kira Elsar faces an uncertain future. But uncontrollable transformations aren’t her only problem.

A previously undetected alien menace, a race capable of remote telepathic control, is threatening her home system… and the Tararian Guard. With the discovery that a government official in Kira’s home system has been subverted, Kira’s team must get control of the situation before the Elvar Trinary descends into chaos.

_Conspiracy_ is the second installment in the Mindspace series, a space opera set in the Cadicle universe—perfect for fans of sci-fi with superhuman abilities, political intrigue, military action, and devious aliens. Continue the adventure today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Witch World: High Hallack Cycle: The Jargoon Pard, Zarsthor's Bane, The Crystal Gryphon, Gryphon in Glory, and Horn Crown *




  








*Science fiction meets sword and sorcery in these five novels by the legendary New York Times–bestselling author and “superb storyteller” (The New York Times).*

On a planet in a parallel universe where magic is a reality, these five high fantasy novels of the Witch World set on the western continent of High Hallack once again illustrate why prolific author Andre Norton was named a Grand Master by the Science Fiction and Fantasy Writers of America.

_The Jargoon Pard: _When a strange traveler gifts young heir to the throne Kethan a belt of leopard skin embossed with a stone—a jargoon—carved in the shape of a predatory snow cat, he becomes possessed with its magical powers.

_Zarsthor’s Bane_: A once highborn Lady and her loyal feline join forces with a demented lord and his devoted squire to find the powerful and magical Zarsthor’s Bane—an object as wreathed in mystery and ancient lore as it is cloaked in peril.

_The Crystal Gryphon_: Cursed to walk on hooves instead of human feet, Kerovan seeks to claim his rightful place as Lord-heir. But first he and his beautiful wife, Joisan—separated by distance but linked in spirit—must unlock the secret powers held within the mystical crystal gryphon that adorns her neck.

_Gryphon in Glory_: The epic saga that began in _The Crystal Gryphon_ continues as Kerovan wanders the Waste in search of his true destiny. Guided by the powerful crystal gryphon, Joisan refuses to leave his side. For it will take both of their great wills to confront the horrors of the coming Darkness. _Gryphon in Glory_ was nominated for the Locus Award.

_Horn Crown_: The fascinating origin story of how humanity first came to the Witch World through a portal from another realm, bringing the people of Hallack to colonize the abandoned lands. But although the Elder People had gone, the Old Gods still existed to confound the new mortals beneath them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Secrets of the Sword 2 (Death Before Dragons Book 8 ) *




  








For ten years, I’ve been using a magical sword that I won in battle to ruthlessly slay enemies, break evil artifacts, and open stubborn pickle jars, but I don’t know much about it.

That’s about to change.

Thanks to the fact that I’m dating a powerful dragon, I can get a ride to the dwarven home world, and we’re going to research the sword's roots. Not that I care much about its history, mind you, but several allies and enemies have suggested it can do a lot more than whack things. Considering the magical bad guys I fight are always stronger, faster, and more powerful than I am, I need every advantage I can get.

There’s just one problem: a half-dwarf thief has shown up and says she’s the rightful heir to the sword.

I want to believe it’s a scam and can’t possibly be true, but I didn’t get the sword in the most legitimate manner. If I have to give it up, I might not be able to do my job anymore, and just as bad, I’ll be a target for all the bad guys who have been waiting for an opportunity to take me down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Sarcasm Handbook *




  








From the author of the bestselling Snark series comes the premiere guide to satire, sneering, jeering, and mockery in their finest forms. A surviving knight of many a verbal joust, Larry Dorfman has become an expert at backhanded sass and cathartic banter.

Featuring life lessons from the master himself, as well as quotes and quips by some of history’s sarcastic greats, _The Sarcasm Handbook_ teaches readers how to deflect stupidity and express their inner dissatisfaction with a keen sensibility, hushing subtlety, and wisecrack wit. Included in these invaluable teachings are chapters on achieving the right tone, sarcastic bastards in history, as well as scenarios depicting some of the greatest moments in sarcasm.

So pick up your copy today and start learning the art of disparagement through passive aggressiveness!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The $64 Tomato: How One Man Nearly Lost His Sanity, Spent a Fortune, and Endured an Existential Crisis in the Quest for the Perfect Garden *




  








*This “wildly entertaining” memoir recounts the joys—and horrors—of trying to grow your own food (The Boston Globe).*

Bill Alexander had no idea his simple dream of having a vegetable garden and small orchard in his backyard would lead him into life-and-death battles with groundhogs, webworms, weeds, and weather; midnight expeditions in the dead of winter to dig up fresh thyme; and skirmishes with neighbors who feed the deer and other vermin. Not to mention the vacations that had to be planned around the harvest, the near electrocution of the tree man, the limitations of his own middle-aged body, and the pity of his wife and kids.

When Alexander runs a cost-benefit analysis, adding up everything from the live animal trap to the Velcro tomato wraps, and then amortizing it over the life of his garden, it comes as quite a shock to learn that it cost a staggering $64 to grow each one of his beloved Brandywine tomatoes. But as any gardener will tell you, you can’t put a price on the unparalleled pleasures of providing fresh food for your family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*All Creatures Great and Small *




  








*From a Yorkshire veterinarian and a “wise and wonderful writer”: The New York Times bestseller and basis for the beloved BBC series of the same name (The Boston Globe).*

In the rolling dales of Yorkshire, a simple, rural region of northern England, a young veterinarian from Sunderland joins a new practice. A stranger in a strange land, he must quickly learn the odd dialect and humorous ways of the locals, master outdated equipment, and do his best to mend, treat, and heal pets and livestock alike. This witty and heartwarming collection, based on the author’s own experiences, became an international success, spawning sequels and winning over animal lovers everywhere. Perhaps better than any other writer, James Herriot reveals the ties that bind us to the creatures in our lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Exclusive (Godmothers Book 2) *




  








*These Are Not Your Fairy Godmothers*

When Toots Loudenberry relocated to Los Angeles from South Carolina to be near her daughter, Abby, she expected to bump into the occasional celebrity. She just never expected them to be dead. Meanwhile, Toots and her friends Sophie and Mavis are concerned that the prestigious Dr. Sameer's budding romance with fellow Godmother Ida may have something to do with his ailing bank balance. And Abby's attempted makeover of the celebrity magazine _The Informer _into the most talked-about tabloid in town could end more than just her career.

But the Godmothers wouldn't be the Godmothers if they weren't pulling a few behind-the-scenes strings, and Abby's hopes of changing the fortunes of _The Informer _are still alive. Yet it'll take an assist from a source no one could have predicted, let alone see, to secure a story that will shake Tinseltown to its very core…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cat Me If You Can (Cat in the Stacks Mystery Book 13) *




  








*Charlie Harris and his feline companion Diesel take a bookish vacation but discover that murder never takes a holiday, in this all-new installment of the New York Times bestselling series. *

Charlie and Diesel along with Charlie's fiancée, Helen Louise Brady, are heading to Asheville, North Carolina to spend a week at a boutique hotel and participate in a gathering of a mystery reader's club composed of patrons of the Athena Public Library. In addition to seeing the local sights, the members will take turns giving talks on their favorite authors. 

The always spry Ducote sisters, friends of the hotel’s owners, are helping underwrite the expenses, and they’ve insisted that Charlie, Helen, and Diesel join them. Anxious to get Helen Louise away from her bistro for a vacation, Charlie readily agrees. While Charlie is looking forward to relaxing with Helen Louise and Diesel, other members of the group have ulterior motives including a long-standing score to settle.

When an intrusive, uninvited guest turns up dead, only one mystery club member with a connection to the deceased appears to have a motive to kill. But could the answer really be that simple? Charlie and Diesel, along with the detecting Ducote sisters, know that every murder plot has an unexpected twist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*About Face (Commissario Brunetti Book 1 *




  








*Work turns toxic for a Venice, Italy police detective in this novel in the award-winning, New York Times–bestselling series.*

Incinerators across the south of Italy are at full capacity, burning who-knows-what and releasing unacceptable levels of dangerous air pollutants, while in Naples, enormous trash piles grow in the streets. In Venice, with the polluted waters of the canals and a major chemical complex across the lagoon, the issue is never far from the fore.

Then, after an investigator from the Carabiniere, looking into the illegal hauling of garbage, asks for a favor, Guido Brunetti finds himself in the middle of an investigation into murder and corruption even dirtier than the air and water . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*If You See Kay Bang: A Badge Bunny Booze Humorous Mystery (The Badge Bunny Booze Mystery Collection Book 5) *


Books 1-4 set is currently *Free Here.*






  








*Snarky, inappropriate and irreverent!*

BJ and Kay are heading to Texas. One of their besties' is having an emergency wedding.

It's enough to have to worry about the bar while BJ's away but getting to Texas brings its own problems--small spaces with strange passengers, angry flight attendants, and an unauthorized pygmy goat.

But it's the mega-hot Texan in first-class giving BJ the tingles that causes her the most concern - ruh-roh!

The celebration is only getting started when things take a turn for the worse. Conner, Kay's brother, is charged with murder.

Can BJ and Kay come to his rescue in time?

Join BJ, Kay, and Twinkles as they meet a limber and feisty granny, dance with drag queens, dress in horrible bridesmaids' dresses, and discover a dead body (or two).

*Quinn and Glasneck*, high on the beer fumes from a signing party at a local brewery, decided to take a step away from their usual writing styles to put together a new mystery in the style of Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum novels - that is if Stephanie had a younger southern cousin, who ran a bar, and had a thing for police uniforms.

This is the fifth book in the Badge Bunny Booze Mystery series, but each book is a stand-alone in this series and does not have to be read in order.


*What's a Badge Bunny, you ask?*

It's a person who finds cop uniforms a big turn on and has no problem acting on the temptations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*If You See Kay Jig: A Badge Bunny Booze Humorous Mystery (The Badge Bunny Booze Mystery Collection Book 6) *




  








*Snarky, inappropriate, and irreverent!*
BJ is thrown for a loop when her daily routine is interrupted by Hooch, himself. He’s signed the bar up to participate in the annual Celtic Festival. Sure, it’s for a great cause. BJ and her crew are happy to help the Fallen Officer’s Family fund, but a little forewarning would have been nice.

*I mean, what’s not to love about the Highland games?*
All those brawny men in their kilts out there throwing wood around. The Beavers from Polly’s Cove, the Golden Cocks from Bumpass, and the mafia?

*Something isn’t quite right.*
A wise-guy insurance salesman puts BJ on edge when he insists that she’ll be safer once she buys his brand of insurance. Is the mafia moving to town?

*Ruh-roh!*
Trouble is just a hatchet’s throw away, and it seems to have BJ’s name on it. Wow, someone’s about to get whacked.

*Quinn and Glasneck*, high on the beer fumes from a signing party at a local brewery, decided to take a step away from their usual writing styles to put together a new mystery in the style of Stephanie Plum novels – that is if Stephanie had a younger southern cousin, who ran a bar, and had a thing for sexy police uniforms.

*What's a Badge Bunny, you ask?*
It’s a person who finds cop uniforms a big turn on and has no problem acting on the temptations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*If You See Kay Shift: A Badge Bunny Booze Humorous Mystery (The Badge Bunny Booze Mystery Collection Book 7) *




  








Tongue-tied?

*The snarky, inappropriate and irreverent duo is back. This time somebody is getting licked, and not in a fun way.*

BJ and Kay have caught the scent of a new mystery.

Things are getting rough in Jamesburg. Free Spirit, Luna is searching for her Alpha, and BJ and Kay’s childhood friend, Officer Tadger, is taking the bait. He’s after a howling good time.

But it smells like danger to BJ.

After BJ stumbles over a dead body, she and her pack can find neither hide nor hair of the killer.

Things are getting shifty in this hilarious romp filled with paranormal satire. We Alpha bet you’ll love it.

*Quinn and Glasneck*, two USA Today bestselling authors, high on the beer fumes from a signing party at a local brewery, decided to take a step away from their usual writing styles. They put together a new mystery in the style of Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum novels - that is if Stephanie had a younger southern cousin, who ran a bar, and had a thing for sexy police uniforms.

This is the _seventh_ book in the Badge Bunny Booze Mystery series, but each book is a stand-alone in this series and does not have to be read in order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*That Darkness (A Gardiner and Renner Novel Book 1) *




  








*The “taut and haunting” first thriller in the Gardiner and Renner series from the New York Times bestselling author of Every Kind of Wicked (Jeff Lindsay, creator of the Dexter series).*

As a forensic investigator for the Cleveland Police Department, Maggie Gardiner has seen her share of Jane Does. The latest is an unidentified female in her early teens, discovered in a local cemetery. More shocking than the girl’s injuries—for Maggie at least—is the fact that no one has reported her missing. She and the detectives assigned to the case (including her cop ex-husband) are determined to follow every lead, run down every scrap of evidence. But the monster they seek is watching every move, closer to them than they could possibly imagine. 

Jack Renner is a killer. He doesn’t murder because he enjoys it, or because he believes himself omnipotent, or for any reason other than to make the world a safer place. When he follows the trail of this Jane Doe to a locked room in a small apartment where eighteen teenaged girls are anything but safe, he knows something must be done. But his pursuit of their captor takes an unexpected turn. 

Maggie Gardiner finds another body waiting for her in the autopsy room—and a host of questions that will challenge everything she believes about justice, morality, and the true nature of evil . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Unpunished (A Gardiner and Renner Novel Book 2) *




  








*A “timely, tense, and thought-provoking” Gardiner and Renner thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of Every Kind of Wicked (Hank Phillippi Ryan).*

*“Lisa Black always delivers.” —Jeff Lindsay, creator of the Dexter series*

When it comes to the dead, forensic investigator Maggie Gardiner has seen it all. But detective Jack Renner knows there are always more ways to die . . .

The _Cleveland Herald_ is making headlines for all the wrong reasons. A dead body found hanging above the newspaper’s assembly line is a surefire way to stop the presses. Forensic investigator Maggie Gardiner rules out suicide. The evidence tells her a murderer is implementing a staff cut—and the killing is far from over. 

Homicide detective Jack Renner believes in justice—by any means necessary. If killing is what it takes, he won’t let the law get in his way. It’s just too bad Maggie knows his secrets. As the body count rises, Maggie has no choice but to put her trust in the one person she can never trust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Private Screening (Tony Lord Book 1)*




  








*“A crackerjack thriller” by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Silent Witness: A lawyer defending a Vietnam vet is caught in a kidnapper’s web (Publishers Weekly).*

All of America is watching when a sniper’s bullet cuts down presidential hopeful James Kilcannon. As the nation rises up in outrage, one lawyer is bold enough to represent the Vietnam veteran accused of firing the fatal shot. Tony Lord has never shied away from a fight, and he will do whatever it takes to get his client a fair trial.

A year later, tragedy strikes Kilcannon’s rock-star girlfriend, Stacy Tarrant. Her assistant is kidnapped by a masked terrorist known as Phoenix, who threatens to execute him on live television unless he meets Phoenix’s demands. As Tony helps Stacy through the ordeal, he discovers that Phoenix has connections to the Kilcannon slaying and intends to mount his own televised trial—in which Tony and Stacy are the defendants and Phoenix is the executioner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Golden in Death: An Eve Dallas Novel *




  








*In the latest thriller in the #1 New York Times bestselling series, homicide detective Eve Dallas investigates a murder with a mysterious motive—and a terrifying weapon.*

Pediatrician Kent Abner received the package on a beautiful April morning. Inside was a cheap trinket, a golden egg that could be opened into two halves. When he pried it apart, highly toxic airborne fumes entered his body—and killed him.

After Eve Dallas calls the hazmat team—and undergoes testing to reassure both her and her husband that she hasn’t been exposed—it’s time to look into Dr. Abner’s past and relationships. Not every victim Eve encounters is an angel, but it seems that Abner came pretty close—though he did ruffle some feathers over the years by taking stands for the weak and defenseless. While the lab tries to identify the deadly toxin, Eve hunts for the sender. But when someone else dies in the same grisly manner, it becomes clear that she’s dealing with either a madman—or someone who has a hidden and elusive connection to both victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*4th of July (Women's Murder Club)*




  








*The world's bestselling detective series has never been more suspenseful. Trapped in deadly showdowns, courtroom trials, and dangerous secrets, the Women's Murder Club must fight for their lives.*

In a deadly late-night showdown, San Francisco police lieutenant Lindsay Boxer fires her weapon and sets off a dramatic chain of events that leaves a police force disgraced, a family destroyed, and Lindsay herself at the mercy of twelve jurors. During a break in the trial, she retreats to a picturesque town that is reeling from a string of grisly murders-crimes that bear a link to a haunting, unsolved case from her rookie years.

Now, with her friends in the Women's Murder Club, Lindsay must battle for her life on two fronts: in a trial rushing to a climax, and against an unknown adversary willing to do anything to hide the truth about the homicides-including kill again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The 5th Horseman (Women's Murder Club) *




  








*Dare to face the most terrifying heights of suspense. From hospital murders to explosive court battles, the Women's Murder Club takes on their most harrowing challenge yet.*

It is a wild race against time as Lieutenant Lindsay Boxer and the newest member of the Women's Murder Club, attorney Yuki Castellano, lead an investigation into a string of mysterious patient deaths-and reveal a hospital administration determined to shield its reputation at all costs. And while the hospital wages an explosive court battle that grips the entire nation, the Women's Murder Club hunts for a merciless killer among its esteemed medical staff.

With high-speed thrills and page-turning twists, The 5th Horseman proves once again that James Patterson "has mastered the art of writing" (_Chicago Sun-Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The 8th Confession (Women's Murder Club) *




  








*Join the Women's Murder Club on an exhilarating thrill ride as love and murder test their friendships like never before.*

Someone is killing the richest people in the city-and the Women's Murder Club will pay a high price for hunting him. At the party of the year, San Francisco's most glamorous couple is targeted by a killer-and it's the perfect murder. While Detective Lindsay Boxer investigates the high-profile killings, a saintly street preacher is brutally executed. Reporter Cindy Thomas inquires into this neglected case and discovers the victim may have had very dark secrets.

As the search for two criminals tests the limits of the Women's Murder Club, Lindsay sees sparks fly between Cindy and Lindsay's partner, Detective Rich Conklin. The Club now faces its toughest challenge: Will love destroy all that the four friends have built?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The 9th Judgment (Women's Murder Club) *




  






*The Women's Murder Club takes on two deranged killers, but Detective Lindsay Boxer begins to wonder if the mysterious case is also breaking apart her closest friendships.*

During an intimate dinner party, a cat burglar breaks into the home of A-list actor Marcus Dowling. When his wife walks in on the thief, the situation quickly teeters out of control, leaving an empty safe and a lifeless body.

The same night, a woman and her infant child are ruthlessly gunned down in an abandoned garage. The killer hasn't left a shred of evidence, except for a foreboding and cryptic message: WCF, the letters written in blood-red letters.

With two deranged killers on the loose Detective Lindsay Boxer calls on the Women's Murder Club to help her stop the insane killers. But someone is leaking information to the press-details that only those on the inside could know. As allegations fly that Lindsay is the source, she has to wonder: how much she can trust her closest friends?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*16th Seduction (Women's Murder Club) *




  








*Still recovering from her husband's betrayal, Detective Lindsay Boxer faces a series of heart-stopping crimes and a deadly conspiracy that threatens to destroy San Francisco.*

Fifteen months ago, Detective Lindsay Boxer's life was perfect. She had a beautiful child and a doting husband, Joe, who helped her catch a criminal who'd brazenly detonated a bomb in downtown San Francisco, killing twenty-five people. But Joe wasn't everything that Lindsay thought he was, and she's still reeling from his betrayal as a wave of mysterious and possibly unnatural heart attacks claims seemingly unrelated victims across San Francisco.

As if that weren't enough, the bomber she and Joe captured is about to go on trial, and his defense raises damning questions about Lindsay and Joe's investigation. Not knowing whom to trust, and struggling to accept the truth about the man she thought she knew, Lindsay must connect the dots of a deadly conspiracy before a brilliant criminal puts _her_ on trial.

Filled with the suspense and emotion that have made James Patterson the world's #1 bestselling writer, _16th Seduction_ is the Women's Murder Club's toughest case yet-and an exhilarating thrill ride from start to finish.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The 17th Suspect (Women's Murder Club) *




  








*In this #1 NYT bestseller, Sergeant Lindsay Boxer puts her life on the line to protect San Francisco from a shrewd and unpredictable killer.*

When a series of shootings exposes San Francisco to a mysterious killer, a reluctant woman decides to put her trust in Sergeant Lindsay Boxer. The confidential informant's tip leads Lindsay to a disturbing conclusion: something has gone horribly wrong inside the police department.

The hunt for the killer lures Lindsay out of her jurisdiction and impacts her in dangerous ways. She suffers unsettling medical symptoms, and her friends in the Women's Murder Club warn her against taking the crimes to heart. But with lives at stake, the detective can't help but follow the case into terrifying terrain.
A decorated officer, loving wife, devoted mother, and loyal friend, Lindsay has always acted with unwavering integrity. But now she is confronting a killer who is determined to undermine it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Assistant *




  








*A seemingly straightforward investigation into marital infidelity leads a PI and his ex-con assistant on a murderous trail, in a sophisticated, riveting, cunningly plotted historical thriller set in interwar and prohibition-era Norway.*

'An expertly crafted unravelling of mixed loyalties, love, lust, lies and trust, set against the background of a world increasingly on the edge of all-out war' *John Harvey*

'Dark, gritty and compulsive ... feels like a classic of the genre' *William Ryan*

'A stylish standalone thriller ... Dahl ratchets up the tension from the first pages and never lets go' *Sunday Times*

––––––––––––––––––––––––

*Oslo, 1938.* War is in the air and Europe is in turmoil. Hitler's Germany has occupied Austria and is threatening Czechoslovakia; there's a civil war in Spain and Mussolini reigns in Italy.

When a woman turns up at the office of police-turned-private investigator Ludvig Paaske, he and his assistant – his one-time nemesis and former drug-smuggler Jack Rivers – begin a seemingly straightforward investigation into marital infidelity.

But all is not what it seems, and when Jack is accused of murder, the trail leads back to the 1920s, to prohibition-era Norway, to the smugglers, sex workers and hoodlums of his criminal past ... and an extraordinary secret.

Both a fascinating portrait of Oslo's interwar years, with Nazis operating secretly on Norwegian soil and militant socialists readying workers for war, _The Assistant_ is also a stunningly sophisticated, tension-packed thriller – the darkest of hard-boiled Nordic Noir – from one of Norway's most acclaimed crime writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Secrets of Cedar Farm: An unforgettable crime thriller that will keep you gripped until the last page*




  








*The brand new thriller from USA Today bestselling author, Carissa Ann Lynch. Perfect for fans of John Hart, Jane Harper and Shirley Jackson.*

‘*Incredibly powerful*, riveting and *emotionally charged*, this thriller will stay with you long after the last page is turned’
Ellie Midwood

_Behind every family is a story.
But some stories are darker than others. _

Norah Campbell was an addict. The loss of her fiancé drove her to despair; she lost custody of her daughter, Gemma, and control of her life.

Now Norah is in recovery and she wants Gemma back. But to do so she must move in with her eccentric aunt and uncle, and they refuse to give up control without a fight. When strange occurrences keep happening at the farm and Norah makes a gruesome discovery, she soon realises she’s living with a monster.

As her mental health spirals out of control and she is tempted to relapse, she begins to wonder if she is also a monster.

*This is a novel about addiction and recovery, and the strength of a mother who must fight in order to save herself and her child.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Last Checkmate: A Novel *




  








*A PopSugar Best Book of the Year!

Readers of Heather Morris’s The Tattooist of Auschwitz and watchers of The Queen’s Gambit won’t want to miss this amazing debut set during World War II. A young Polish resistance worker, imprisoned in Auschwitz as a political prisoner, plays chess in exchange for her life, and in doing so fights to bring* *the man who destroyed her family to justice.*

Maria Florkowska is many things: daughter, avid chess player, and, as a member of the Polish underground resistance in Nazi-occupied Warsaw, a young woman brave beyond her years. Captured by the Gestapo, she is imprisoned in Auschwitz, but while her family is sent to their deaths, she is spared. Realizing her ability to play chess, the sadistic camp deputy, Karl Fritzsch, decides to use her as a chess opponent to entertain the camp guards. However, once he tires of exploiting her skills, he has every intention of killing her.

Befriended by a Catholic priest, Maria attempts to overcome her grief, vows to avenge the murder of her family, and plays for her life. For four grueling years, her strategy is simple: Live. Fight. Survive. By cleverly provoking Fritzsch’s volatile nature in front of his superiors, Maria intends to orchestrate his downfall. Only then will she have a chance to evade the fate awaiting her and see him punished for his wickedness.

As she carries out her plan and the war nears its end, she challenges her former nemesis to one final game, certain to end in life or death, in failure or justice. If Maria can bear to face Fritzsch—and her past—one last time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Inside Ring (Joe Demarco Book 1) *




  








*This tale of political suspense was one of the Seattle Times’s Top Ten Thrillers of the Year: “I couldn’t put it down” (Vince Flynn).*

*Author of House Witness, 2019 Edgar Award Finalist for Best Novel*

There has been an assassination attempt on the president. He is only wounded—but his best friend and a Secret Service Agent have been killed.

As it turns out, the attack wasn’t without warning. Gen. Andrew Banks, Secretary of Homeland Security, received a note that the president was in danger, and even more alarming, that Secret Service agents guarding the president had been compromised. General Banks is reluctant to tell the FBI about the note, partly for self-serving political reasons, and partly because he doesn’t want to damage the Secret Service’s reputation based on something that might very well be a hoax.

So he requests help from his friend, Speaker Mahoney, and Mahoney assigns his man Joe DeMarco, who must untangle the truth behind the tragedy—and assess the danger . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fourth Courier: A Novel *




  








It is 1992 in Warsaw, Poland, and the communist era has just ended. A series of grisly murders suddenly becomes an international case when it's feared that the victims may have been couriers smuggling nuclear material out of the defunct Soviet Union. The FBI sends an agent to help with the investigation. When he learns that a Russian physicist who designed a portable atomic bomb has disappeared, the race is on to find him—and the bomb—before it ends up in the wrong hands.

Smith’s depiction of post-cold war Poland is gloomily atmospheric and murky in a world where nothing is quite as it seems. Suspenseful, thrilling, and smart, _The Fourth Courier _brings together a straight white FBI agent and gay black CIA officer as they team up to uncover a gruesome plot involving murder, radioactive contraband, narcissistic government leaders, and unconscionable greed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Behind the Lines (The Corps series Book 7) *




  







*Behind the Lines* is W. E. B. Griffin's powerful novel of World War II -- and the courage, patriotism, and sacrifice of those who fought it.

By 1942, the Japanese have routed the outnumbered American forces and conquered the Philippines. But deep in the island jungles, the combat continues. Refusing to surrender, a renegade Army officer organizes a resistance force and vows to fight to the last man. A Marine leads his team on a mission through the heart of enemy territory.

And the nation's proudest sons fight uncelebrated battles that will win -- or lose -- the war . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Celtic Empire (Dirk Pitt Adventure Book 25) *




  








*Clive Cussler, "The Grand Master of Adventure," sends his intrepid heroes Dirk Pitt and Al Giordino on their wildest, boldest mission into the ancient world, unlocking extraordinary secrets and solving hideous crimes. Another fabulous read from the most beloved series from the #1 New York Times-bestselling author.*

The murders of a team of United Nations scientists in El Salvador. . . A deadly collision in the waterways off the city of Detroit. . . An attack by tomb raiders on an archaeological site along the banks of the Nile. . . Is there a link between these violent events? The answer may lie in the tale of an Egyptian princess forced to flee the armies of her father three thousand years ago.

During what was supposed to be a routine investigation in South America, NUMA Director Dirk Pitt finds himself embroiled in an international mystery, one that will lead him across the world and which will threaten everyone and everything he knows--most importantly, his own family. Pitt travels to Scotland in search of answers about the spread of an unknown disease and the shadowy bioremediation company that may be behind it. Meanwhile, his son and daughter face a threat of their own when the discoveries they have made in an Egyptian tomb put killers on their trail. These seemingly unrelated riddles come together in a stunning showdown on the rocky isles of Ireland, where only the Pitts can unravel the secrets of an ancient enigma that could change the very future of mankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Flood Tide (Dirk Pitt Adventure Book 14) *




  








*A SUNDAY TIMES BESTSELLER

'Cussler is hard to beat' Daily Mail

The fourteenth incredible Dirk Pitt classic from multi-million-copy king of the adventure novel, Clive Cussler.*

Tracking a notorious Chinese smuggler's activities leads Dirk Pitt from Washington State to Louisiana, where his quarry is constructing a huge shipping port in the middle of nowhere. Why has he chosen this unlikely location?

The trail then leads to the race to find the site of the mysterious sinking of the ship that Chiang Kai-shek filled with treasure when he fled China in 1949, including the legendary boxes containing the bones of Peking Man that had vanished at the beginning of World War I. As Pitt prepares for a final showdown, he is faced with the most formidable foe he has ever encountered...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Sleeper (Spy Thriller Book 4)*




  








*Narvik, Norway*
A remote NATO seismic array in the far north of Norway detects the largest nuclear detonation since the days of the Soviet Union.

*Svalbard Archipelago, Norway*
The largest icebreaker in the Norwegian Navy, and one of the most high tech vessels operating in the Arctic, disappears without trace.

*Arkhangelsk Oblast, Russia*
In the chaos following the explosion, the lead scientist on a top secret Russian military research program goes missing with his daughter. There are rumors of sabotage.

*The Kremlin, Moscow*
A Russian asset, embedded deep within the CIA's London Station, sends a coded message.
_"Your missing scientist has made contact. I can lead you right to him."_

*The Sleeper by Saul Herzog* is the stunning fourth instalment in the series that has single-handedly taken the publishing industry, and Hollywood rights departments, by storm. This dazzling _tour de force_ kicks off right where the previous book ended. From the mind of one of the most creative and versatile writers working in America today, this book will surely go down as a classic of the spy thriller genre.

If you read only one series this year, this is it. Action, adventure, rebellion, provocative foreign agents, characters you can sink your teeth into. If you're looking for a new spy thriller series that will stay with you long after you turn the last page, look no further.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Universe and the Teacup: The Mathematics of Truth and Beauty *




  








*From the acclaimed Los Angeles Times science writer, a wise, witty, and elegant study of how math provides practical solutions to everyday problems.*

Are the secrets of the universe written in words—or is it all about the digits? K.C. Cole follows up her paean to the power of physics, _Sympathetic Vibrations_, with this engaging and accessible guide to the might and majesty of mathematics. _The Universe and the Teacup_ uses relatable examples, humorous prose, and whimsical line drawings to demonstrate math’s ability to “translate the complexity of the world into manageable patterns.”

Cole shows how mathematical concepts illuminate everything from human risk-taking behavior to astronomical investigation, game theory to logic problems—not to mention the very structure of the universe itself. Brimming with trivia stressing the importance of math throughout history, this is a book both math nerds and the “innumerate” everyday person can enjoy in equal measure.

“Cole writes clearly, simply and vividly,” noted _The New York Times_. “She so obviously likes mathematics, the reader can't help liking it too.” Filled with “a thousand fascinating facts and shrewd observations (Martin Gardner, _Los Angeles Times_), this book demonstrates how the truth and beauty of everything, from relativity to rainbows, is all in the numbers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Complexity: The Emerging Science at the Edge of Order and Chaos*




  








*“If you liked Chaos, you’ll love Complexity. Waldrop creates the most exciting intellectual adventure story of the year” (The Washington Post).*

In a rarified world of scientific research, a revolution has been brewing. Its activists are not anarchists, but rather Nobel Laureates in physics and economics and pony-tailed graduates, mathematicians, and computer scientists from all over the world. They have formed an iconoclastic think-tank and their radical idea is to create a new science: complexity. They want to know how a primordial soup of simple molecules managed to turn itself into the first living cell—and what the origin of life some four billion years ago can tell us about the process of technological innovation today.

This book is their story—the story of how they have tried to forge what they like to call the science of the twenty-first century.

“Lucidly shows physicists, biologists, computer scientists and economists swapping metaphors and reveling in the sense that epochal discoveries are just around the corner . . . [Waldrop] has a special talent for relaying the exhilaration of moments of intellectual insight.” —_The New York Times Book Review _


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*1000 Years of Annoying the French*




  








*The author of A Year in the Merde and Talk to the Snail offers a highly biased and hilarious view of French history in this international bestseller.*

Things have been just a little awkward between Britain and France ever since the Norman invasion in 1066. Fortunately—after years of humorously chronicling the vast cultural gap between the two countries—author Stephen Clarke is perfectly positioned to investigate the historical origins of their occasionally hostile and perpetually entertaining pas de deux.

Clarke sets the record straight, documenting how French braggarts and cheats have stolen credit rightfully due their neighbors across the Channel while blaming their own numerous gaffes and failures on those same innocent Brits for the past thousand years. Deeply researched and written with the same sly wit that made _A Year in the Merde_ a comic hit, this lighthearted trip through the past millennium debunks the notion that the Battle of Hastings was a French victory (William the Conqueror was really a Norman who hated the French) and pooh-poohs French outrage over Britain’s murder of Joan of Arc (it was the French who executed her for wearing trousers). He also takes the air out of overblown Gallic claims, challenging the provenance of everything from champagne to the guillotine to prove that the French would be nowhere without British ingenuity.

Brits and Anglophiles of every national origin will devour Clarke’s decidedly biased accounts of British triumph and French ignominy. But _1000 Years of Annoying the French _will also draw chuckles from good-humored Francophiles as well as “anyone who’s ever encountered a snooty Parisian waiter or found themselves driving on the Boulevard Périphérique during August” (_The Daily Mail_). A bestseller in Britain, this is an entertaining look at history that fans of Sarah Vowell are sure to enjoy, from the author the _San Francisco Chronicle_ has called “the anti-Mayle . . . acerbic, insulting, un-PC, and mostly hilarious.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Cholera: The Victorian Plague *




  








*“[A] fusion of science, social, and medical history . . . fascinating . . . the understanding of and responses to cholera are covered in detail and with sensitivity” —The Victorian Web*

Discover the story of the disease that devastated the Victorian population, and brought about major changes in sanitation. Drawing on the latest scientific research and a wealth of archival material, Amanda J. Thomas uses first-hand accounts, blending personal stories with an overview of the history of the disease and its devastating after-effects on British society. This fascinating history of a catastrophic disease uncovers forgotten stories from each of the major cholera outbreaks in 1831–2, 1848–9, 1853–4 and 1866.

Amanda J. Thomas reveals that Victorian theories about the disease were often closer to the truth than we might assume, among them the belief that cholera was spread by miasma, or foul air.

“The book acts as a complete overview of cholera in Victorian Britain, taking a new, accessible approach to a topic previously covered predominately by academic researchers.” —_Harpenden History_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Tanks of Operation Barbarossa: Soviet versus German Armour on the Eastern Front *




  








*An absorbing study of the tanks and the tank tactics of the Red Army and the Wehrmacht during the Axis invasion of the Soviet Union in World War II.*

When the Germans invaded the Soviet Union in 1941, the Red Army had four times as many tanks as the Wehrmacht and their tanks were seemingly superior, yet the Wehrmacht won the border battles with extraordinary ease. The Red Army’s tank force was pushed aside and for the most part annihilated. How was this victory achieved, and were the Soviet tanks really as well designed as is often believed? These are the basic questions Boris Kavalerchik answers in this compelling study of tank warfare on the Eastern Front. Drawing on technical and operational documents from Russian archives, many of which were classified until recently and are unknown to Western readers, he compares the strengths and weakness of the tanks and the different ways in which they were used by the opposing armies. His work will be essential reading for military historians who are interested in the development of armored warfare and in this aspect of the struggle on the Eastern Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Americans and Germans at Bastogne: First-Hand Accounts of the Commanders Who Fought *




  







In December 1944 the Third Reich was retreating. It was almost inconceivable that they could mount a counter offensive. To the Allies, the capitulation of the Third Reich was just around the corner. Or was it? Instead, could the Battle of the Bulge succeed in turning the tide of the war for the German high command? The US 101st Airborne were the only Allied unit capable of slowing down the German advance towards Antwerp - and they were ordered to do just that - at a place called Bastogne. The battle for the small Belgium cross-roads town is now world famous and to add to that historical narrative, the author has located declassified interviews with the German unit commanders who took part. Brought together for the first time - they provide a unique perspective on the battle as the Germans were forced to make continuous alterations to their plans - and the 101st resisted every attempt to dislodge them. This book offers significant and fresh research on this famous battle and the narrative unfolds in words of the men who were actually there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Nisei Linquists: Japanese Americans in the Military Intelligence Service in WWII (US Army Green Books) *




  







The little known story the recruitment of Japanese Americans into the US armed forces in WWII its is a fascinating comment on racism and predjudice in 1940's America. Just as interesting is achievement of a group of completely untrained amateurs with no teaching experience in producing a language school of the highest standards. The leader of the small team, a Japanese American lawyer, was given a box of textbooks and told 'Classes start in 3 weeks' . Amazing what can be done when you thrown away the academic rule book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Night & Day Bomber Offensive: Allied Airmen in Europe in World World II (Pen and Sword Large Format Aviation Books) *




  







For much of World War II England provided the only western European base from which the British and American air forces could take the war into Nazi-occupied Europe and Germany itself. The American Eighth and Ninth Air Forces struck enemy targets by day at great distances, often on raids of eight or nine hours duration, while the RAF flew most of its demanding missions at night.This highly illustrated book will convey what it was like for pilots, aircrew and ground crew during their wartime service. It not only takes the reader on typical USAAF and RAF raids, but it also depicts the work of the mechanics and fitters as they struggled to keep battered aircraft airworthy, how the medics coped with the countless wounded who returned from the raids and looks at where the airmen relaxed within the various bases or in the local villages and towns. It will include period and later images of the bases, the aircraft, memorials and relevant locations in Britain, France and Germany. It will be a vivid and powerful human expression of the bomber airmen's wartime experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/28/22.

Currently $2.

*Special Operations Forces Medical Handbook *




  







The newest edition of the _Special Operations Forces Medical Handbook_ is perfect and practical for both soldiers and civilians. Nearly 140 comprehensive illustrations show the proper techniques for medical care, from basic first-aid and orthopedics to instructions for emergency war surgery and even veterinary medicine. Questions are listed so that the medic can obtain an accurate patient history and perform a complete physical examination. Diagnoses are made easier with information on the distinctive features of each illness. This straightforward manual is sure to assist any reader faced with a medical issue or emergency.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/29/22.

Currently $2.

*I, Robot (The Robot Series) *




  








*This classic science fiction masterwork by Isaac Asimov weaves stories about robots, humanity, and the deep questions of existence into a novel of shocking intelligence and heart.*

*“A must-read for science-fiction buffs and literature enjoyers alike.”—The Guardian*

_I, Robot_, the first and most widely read book in Asimov’s Robot series, forever changed the world’s perception of artificial intelligence. Here are stories of robots gone mad, of mind-reading robots, and robots with a sense of humor. Of robot politicians, and robots who secretly run the world—all told with the dramatic blend of science fact and science fiction that has become Asimov’s trademark. 

The Three Laws of Robotics:
1) A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.
2) A robot must obey orders given to it by human beings except where such orders would conflict with the First Law.
3) A robot must protect its own existence as long as such protection does not conflict with the First or Second Law.

With these three, simple directives, Isaac Asimov formulated the laws governing robots’ behavior. In _I, Robot_, Asimov chronicles the development of the robot from its primitive origins in the present to its ultimate perfection in the not-so-distant future—a future in which humanity itself may be rendered obsolete.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Battle Mars - The Complete Series*




  








*The Complete Battle Mars Series*
This omnibus edition of the _Battle Mars_ series contains all four books: _Genocide_, _Fallout_, _Colony_ and _Reboot_.

_Earth is a write off. Let's move to Mars. What could go wrong?_

Over 80% of life on Earth is stolen in four weeks, leaving 8 billion humans without food, water, or even viable soil. Weather patterns shift causing tornados, raging fires, and rapid freezing. The governments quickly collapse in every country and people are stranded with nowhere to run.

_It's climate change on steroids, but this isn't even remotely a natural phenomenon._

*Book One: Genocide*
Jace and his dog, Oscar, are taking care of the herd in Colorado when the biggest tornados he's ever seen rip the earth to pieces, taking trees, cows, water, and everything else they need to live. Across America and in every country the seeds of life are sucked up into the sky. People are seeking sanctuary, but every door is closed until Jace meets a slick billionaire who claims to have a spaceship.

*Book Two: Fallout*
Titan, better known as Big Bertha, was designed as the first ship and habitat to support human life on Mars. Billions are dying topside while Jace and his team are safe inside Bertha's underground base, or are they? The unfolding disaster on Earth is looking less like a natural event and more like an intentional act of terrorism, but to what end? With two kids in tow, and a completely untrained crew, Jace is forced to make a tough decision.

*Book Three: Colony*
Jace and his crew make a home on Mars, but they're not alone. There is life on Mars, far more than anyone expected. Unable to explain how Apollo beat him to the punch, Jace spies on his enemy looking for answers.
Truth is stranger than fiction. If Jace and his crew don't take control of Mars, Apollo's plan for what's left of mankind is a massive step backward.

*Book Four: Reboot*
The call to arms doesn't go unheard and every man and woman pivots into the fight. It's a desperate battle across two planets for what little is left, and Jace hits Apollo with everything he's got. In a winner-takes-all battle, who gets to decide man's place in the Universe? Jace gets his answer, and it's nothing he could have seen coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Navigator - The Complete Series (Navigator World Book 1) *




  








*USA TODAY Bestseller

The Complete Navigator series*
This omnibus edition of the _Navigator_ series contains all four books: _Enemy Lines_, _Blind Sighted_, _Killer Edge_ and _Broken Arrow_.

With hydraulics, armor and advanced vision, Navigators are soldiers of the future, and in the game of survival of the fittest, they become the only hope man has to fight for their right to dominate.

*Enemy Lines*
After nearly being executed in a war zone, Staff Sergeant Leon Shield finds himself urgently recalled from deployment, and lands back home to a defeated country. In a matter of days, and without a single shot being fired, a new species has taken over the world. Determined to survive Armageddon, the only chance to fight back is to find a man called Ark, and use an untested technology to become Navigators.

*Blind Sighted*
Leon and Ark elect to train their new Navigator squad outside the wire, while Bill works with the weapons engineers to solve the bigger problems. The medical team are taking the critters apart, desperately looking for anything that will give them an edge.

*Killer Edge*
Our team match the enemy by creating a little critter magic of their own. New forces join them, and survivors add their weight to the fight, further changing what becomes possible. First contact is made, and believing they are running headlong into failure, Ark learns to take the lesser loss.

*Broken Arrow*
The aliens take a step too far and Ark decides it's time to go all in. Sending all of their Navigator battle teams to the nests, they uncover unexpected allies in a final showdown that will determine which side will rule earth.

The _Navigator_ series is a fast paced, action-based story following the people who will need to become a tight knit team if they're to defeat an enemy capable of taking over the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Above the Ether: A Novel *




  








*A mesmerizing novel of unfolding dystopia amid the effects of climate change in a world very like our own, for readers of Emily St. John Mandel's Station Eleven and Margaret Atwood's The Year of the Flood.*

In this prequel to Eric Barnes's acclaimed cli-fi novel _The City Where We Once Lived_, six sets of characters move through a landscape and a country just beginning to show the signs of cataclysmic change. A father and his young children fleeing a tsunami after a massive earthquake in the Gulf. A woman and her husband punishing themselves without relent for the loss of both their sons to addiction, while wildfires slowly burn closer to their family home. A brilliant investor, assessing opportunity in the risk to crops, homes, cities, industries, and infrastructure, working in the silent comfort of her office sixty floors up in the scorching air. A doctor and his wife stuck in a refugee camp for immigrants somewhere in a southern desert. Two young men working the rides for a roadside carnival, one escaping a brutal past, the other a racist present. The manager of a chain of nondescript fast-food restaurants in a city ravaged by the relentless wind..

While every night the news alternates images of tsunami destruction with the baseball scores, the characters converge on a city where the forces of change have already broken—a city half abandoned, with one part left to be scavenged as the levee system protecting it slowly fails—until, in their vehicles on the highway that runs through it, they witness the approach of what looks to be just one more violent storm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*This Alien Earth: The Complete Series: A Dystopian Sci-fi Box Set*




  








*Get the This Alien Earth Box Set, featuring all three books in the bestselling series by Paul Antony Jones. 1000+ pages in a futuristic adventure featuring a strong female lead, perfect for fans of Jeremy Robinson, Stephen King, and Lost.

"A stunning sci-fi gem."*_--Steven Konkoly, USA Today best-selling author of the Ryan Decker series_

After a devastating car crash leaves her addicted to pills and her best friend dead, Meredith Gale has finally been pushed to her breaking point. Ending her life seems like the only way out, and that choice has left her dangling by her fingertips from a bridge above the freezing water of the San Francisco Bay.

But someone, or some thing, has other plans for Meredith. As her fingers slip from the cold steel of the bridge, a disembodied voice ask her a simple question: “Candidate 13: Do you wish to be saved?”

Realizing her mistake too late, Meredith screams “Yes!” and instantly finds herself transported to a mysterious island, alongside hundreds of other Candidates like her, each pulled from human history with seemingly little in common. But when Meredith stumbles across a cryptic message meant only for her, she uncovers an even bigger mystery — a mystery that places the fate of humanity’s future firmly in her hands.

With the help of her new companions, Meredith sets out on an impossible journey to find the one person who can solve the riddle of why they were brought to this strange, alien Earth… assuming they can survive the dangers that lurk within this new world and the dark forces massing against them.

Time travel, androids, suspense--this series by the late Paul Antony Jones has a bit of everything. Now is the chance to read it all in this special edition Omnibus.

Books included in the set:
Book 1: The Paths Between Worlds
Book 2: A Memory of Mankind
Book 3: The Children of Tomorrow


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*EMP Lodge Series: Six Book Complete Boxset *




  








*In a world gone dark, she'll protect her daughter at any cost…*

For Megan Wolford, life as she knew it came to an end after the world was decimated by an EMP. Now, she does her best to survive, and protect her daughter, Caitlin. But when the young girl falls ill with a mysterious virus, Meghan must leave the safety of their home, and embark on a dangerous journey to forage for medical supplies…

Meanwhile, former Navy SEAL Wyatt Morris struggles to hold his family together. When Megan crosses into their land, he's suspicious of her motives, despite feeling drawn to her. But he won't turn away a sick child, no matter how deadly the world has become.

Megan and Wyatt must work together to save Caitlin, and forge a new life in a broken world. As they grow closer, they slowly discover other survivors they can trust. Strength in numbers could make the difference between life and death—but responsibility for others is a heavy burden.

And in a world driven to the brink, survival may require more sacrifice than they can possibly imagine…

This thrilling post-apocalyptic set contains EMP Lodge books 1-6, a complete series about surviving on the edge when all is lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Omen *




  







Jeremy Thorn and his wife, Katherine, have just welcomed the newest member of their family to the world: their beautiful son Damien. But as the boy grows, so does the terror surrounding him. Fatal accidents, suicides, and unexplained violence seem to follow the Thorns wherever they go—but why? And how can Damien have anything to do with the carnage and bloodshed? He is only a child. But Damien Thorn is like no child on Earth. He bears the mark of the beast. And his time is at hand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Unfinished Business (The Royals of Cordina) *




  








*Heartfelt reunions and second chances—don’t miss this classic story from #1 New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts!*

When she was sixteen, Vanessa Sexton had her life perfectly mapped out. Her dreams of being a successful musician were simple and within reach. But twelve years later, nothing is simple anymore…not even going home. She misses Hyattown, Maryland, but returning to a town that’s hardly changed proves to be painful when she runs into her first love—her only love—Brady Tucker. The once reckless boy broke who her heart all those years ago is now a solid, dependable man. And though the two easily fall into their old feelings, Vanessa needs time. How can she give herself to Brady again when she’s still figuring out who she is?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Voyeur's Motel *




  








*The controversial chronicle of a motel owner who secretly studied the sex lives of his guests by the renowned journalist and author of Thy Neighbor’s Wife.*

On January 7, 1980, in the run-up to the publication of his landmark bestseller _Thy Neighbor’s Wife_, Gay Talese received an anonymous letter from a man in Colorado. “Since learning of your long-awaited study of coast-to-coast sex in America,” the letter began, “I feel I have important information that I could contribute to its contents or to contents of a future book.” The man—Gerald Foos—hen divulged an astonishing secret: he had bought a motel outside Denver for the express purpose of satisfying his voyeuristic desires. Underneath its peaked roof, he had built an “observation platform” through which he could peer down on his unwitting guests.

Over the years, Foos sent Talese hundreds of pages of notes on his guests, work that Foos believed made him a pioneering researcher into American society and sexuality. Through his Voyeur’s motel, he witnessed and recorded the harsh effects of the war in Vietnam, the upheaval in gender roles, the decline of segregation, and much more. In _The Voyeur’s Motel_. “the reader observes Talese observing Foos observing his guests.” An extraordinary work of narrative journalism, it is at once an examination of one unsettling man and a portrait of the secret life of the American heartland over the latter half of the twentieth century (_Daily Mail_, UK).

*“This is a weird book about weird people doing weird things, and I wouldn’t have put it down if the house were on fire.” —John Greenya, Washington Times*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Inside This Place, Not of It: Narratives from Women's Prisons (Voice of Witness) *




  








*“Essential reading” on some of the most egregious human rights violations within women’s prisons in the United States (Piper Kerman, author of Orange is the New Black)*

Here, in their own words, thirteen women recount their lives leading up to incarceration and their harrowing struggle for survival once insides. Among the narrators:

Theresa, who spent years believing her health and life were in danger, being aggressively treated with a variety of medications for a disease she never had. Only on her release did she discover that an incompetent prison medical bureaucracy had misdiagnosed her with HIV.

Anna, who repeatedly warned apathetic prison guards about a suicidal cellmate. When the woman killed herself, the guards punished Anna in an attempt to silence her and hide their own negligence.

Teri, who was sentenced to up to fifty years for aiding and abetting a robbery when she was only seventeen. A prison guard raped Teri, who was still a teenager, and the assaults continued for years with the complicity of other staff.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Our Malady: Lessons in Liberty from a Hospital Diary *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • From the author of the #1 New York Times bestseller On Tyranny comes an impassioned condemnation of America's pandemic response and an urgent call to rethink health and freedom.*

On December 29, 2019, historian Timothy Snyder fell gravely ill. Unable to stand, barely able to think, he waited for hours in an emergency room before being correctly diagnosed and rushed into surgery. Over the next few days, as he clung to life and the first light of a new year came through his window, he found himself reflecting on the fragility of health, not recognized in America as a human right but without which all rights and freedoms have no meaning.

And that was before the pandemic. We have since watched American hospitals, long understaffed and undersupplied, buckling under waves of ill patients. The federal government made matters worse through willful ignorance, misinformation, and profiteering. Our system of commercial medicine failed the ultimate test, and thousands of Americans died.

In this eye-opening _cri de coeur_, Snyder traces the societal forces that led us here and outlines the lessons we must learn to survive. In examining some of the darkest moments of recent history and of his own life, Snyder finds glimmers of hope and principles that could lead us out of our current malaise. Only by enshrining healthcare as a human right, elevating the authority of doctors and medical knowledge, and planning for our children’s future can we create an America where everyone is truly free.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Secret Agent Mom: An Oriceran Urban Cozy (Case Files Of An Urban Witch Book 1) *




  








*Lucy Heron is a mom with three kids, and a baker with a happy marriage in sunny Echo Park. She’s also Silver Griffins Agent 485.*

The suburbs will never be the same.

Fighting supernatural crime from a minivan while keeping the magical world a secret is a fulltime job. Then there’s the PTA bake sale and the neighborhood barbecue.

*Hard to balance even with a wand.*

And now, a monstrous loan shark is spreading his shadowy empire from a hidden kemana. Mix in a tribe of ancient witches and tunnel-dwelling magical misfits.

Turns out, Los Angeles is hiding a lot of secrets just underneath your feet.

Can Lucy put the bad guys behind Trevilsom bars and still get home in time for family dinner? What are her magical kids up to and do they have their own spy network?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Resurrection Row (Charlotte and Thomas Pitt Series Book 4) *




  








*Some bodies just won’t stay buried . . .“For readers longing to be in 1890s London, Perry’s tales are just the ticket” (Chicago Tribune).*

Lord Fitzroy-Hammond of Resurrection Row has been dead and buried three weeks when he turns up sitting atop a hansom cab. Grave robbing, though a crime, isn’t Inspector Thomas Pitt’s usual fare. But when the macabre joke is repeated, and the man’s corpse is found sitting in the family pew the Sunday following his second interment, Pitt begins to wonder if perhaps there’s some message in it. The case grows increasingly bizarre as other disinterred bodies appear. A new mother, Charlotte Pitt only takes a cursory interest in the grave robbing case until she hears Thomas mention the name of her late sister’s husband, Dominic Corde, as a possible suspect. As Pitt follows leads into the slums and rookeries, Charlotte, too, is drawn into the politics and horrors of greed and exploitation. For Pitt and Charlotte, what begins as a mysterious case of musical corpses, becomes a deadly pursuit through the London underworld of pornographic photographers, brothels, and sweatshops.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Four Funerals and Maybe a Wedding (A Royal Spyness Mystery Book 12)*




  








*In the days leading up to her wedding to Darcy O'Mara, Lady Georgiana Rannoch takes on the responsibilities of a grand estate, but proving she can run a household just may be the death of her in the new Royal Spyness Mystery from the New York Times bestselling author of On Her Majesty's Frightfully Secret Service.*

If only Darcy and I had eloped! What I thought would be a simple wedding has been transformed into a grand affair, thanks to the attendance of the queen, who has offered up the princesses as bridesmaids. Silly me! I thought that withdrawing from the royal line of succession would simplify my life. But before Darcy and I tie the knot in front of queen and country, we have to find a place to live as man and wife...

House hunting turns out to be a pretty grim affair. Just as we start to lose hope, my globetrotting godfather offers us his fully staffed country estate. Mistress of Eynsleigh I shall be! With Darcy off in parts unknown, I head to Eynsleigh alone, only to have my hopes dashed. The grounds are in disarray and the small staff is suspiciously incompetent. Not to mention the gas tap leak in my bedroom, which I can only imagine was an attempt on my life. Something rotten is afoot--and bringing the place up to snuff may put me six feet under before I even get a chance to walk down the aisle...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fade to Black (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 5) *




  








*A soda war explodes into murder for Nero Wolfe, “one of the two or three most beloved detectives in fiction” (Publishers Weekly).*

For the men of Madison Avenue, the battle between soft-drink giants Cherr-o-key and AmeriCherry seems heaven sent. For years now, the firm of Mills/Lake/Ryman has fought to help Cherr-o-key become the nation’s favorite fizzy cherry soda, but each time they come up with a new slogan, mascot, or jingle, AmeriCherry somehow beats them to it. There's a mole inside the agency, and only Nero Wolfe can ferret him out. Although he's as round as a cherry himself, Wolfe has no taste for soft drinks. But the question of industrial espionage is too sweet for him to resist, and so with assistant Archie Goodwin at his side, he sets out to end this vicious corporate feud. Only when the first adman dies does he realize that a marketing war can be just as dangerous as the real thing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in the Ball Park (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 9) *




  








*A killer hiding among the crowd at a Dodgers-Giants game forces Nero Wolfe to step up to the plate in this “superb” mystery (Publishers Weekly, starred review).*

Archie Goodwin and Saul Panzer have ventured into the wilds of northern Manhattan to watch the Giants take on the Dodgers at the Polo Grounds. The national anthem is just winding down when Panzer spies a notable in the box seats: state senator Orson Milbank, a silver-haired scoundrel with enemies in every corner of upstate New York. In the fourth inning, a monstrous line drive brings every fan in the grandstand to his feet—every fan save for one silver-haired senator, who has been shot dead by a sniper in the upper deck.

Archie’s employer—the rotund genius Nero Wolfe—has no interest in investigating the stadium slaying, but Archie is swayed by the senator’s suspiciously lovely widow. Her husband was mired hip-deep in corruption, and sorting out who killed him will be a task far less pleasant than an afternoon at the ball park.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kimono Suicide: A Life Cut Short (The June Kato Intrigue Series Book 1)*




  








*Fashion can be fatal in this murder mystery.*

Doctor June Kato's life comes under intense scrutiny after she finds a dead body in her garden, a bloody dagger deep in a beautiful woman's belly. Dressed in a pretty Japanese kimono makes the scene even stranger.

There is something unexplainable about the dead woman that haunts June's mind, so much so that she goes in search for the murderer, if only to clear her own name and reputation. Suspense shadows every corner of her life, right up to the moment she finds the person responsible for not just one murder but two.

But will June be the third victim in this twisting story of several lives that intersect in the garden at her home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dead Water: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #23 *




  








*A spring may have healing properties—but the controversy over it may have harmful results—in a witty mystery by a Mystery Writers of America Grand Master.*

The elderly Emily Pride is perfectly pleased to have inherited an island, even if her starchy pragmatism is ever-so-faintly appalled by the island’s “Pixie Falls” spring and its reported miraculous healing properties. Really, the locals’ attempts to capitalize on the “miracles” are entirely too tacky—Ye Olde Gift Shoppe, the neon signs . . .not on Miss Emily’s watch, thank you. Of course, the locals are not exactly thrilled to give up their trade. Pixie Falls may be merely be known for healing warts, it’s true, but you take your shillings where you can find them. Could their frustration have bubbled up into murderous rage? Inspector Alleyn will have to sort it out. And this time, it’s personal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Benson Murder Case (Philo Vance Book 1) *




  








*A Golden Age mystery featuring one of America’s most popular detectives of page and screen, “the perfect sleuth for the Jazz Age” (CrimeReads).*

New York in the 1920s is the world’s most glamorous city, gleaming skyscrapers reaching for the heavens, and the hot notes of the jazz bands rising even higher. Drinking it like the finest French champagne is Philo Vance, an expert in art with the deepest pockets, the brainiest brains, and the most gloriously ludicrous pretentions in the history of crime fiction. When a scheming young stockbroker is murdered—in a delicious locked-room scenario based on a real case of the day—Vance steps in to solve the puzzle not merely because he is bored and seeking new entertainment, but because honor compels him to point out the myriad ways in which the police are getting it wrong. The cops of course are profoundly grateful, like all members of the lower orders when their mistakes are pointed out. Peter Wimsey would be appalled, but the reader will be delighted. Philo Vance (here in his first outing) is the sleuth you love to hate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Heart of Ice: A Gripping Crime Thriller (An Emily Kenyon Thriller Book 2)*




  








Three bodies, three different towns. Each victim was a sorority girl--pretty, privileged, and brutally murdered. There are no fingerprints, no clues. He is scrupulously careful, craving those exquisite seconds when the light fades from his victim's eyes. But the rush never lasts, and the killing won't stop--not until one special woman has been made to suffer. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hannibal: A Novel (Hannibal Lecter Book 3) *




  








*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “Is it as good as Red Dragon and Silence of the Lambs? No . . . this one is better.”—Stephen King, The New York Times Book Review*

You remember Hannibal Lecter: gentleman, genius, cannibal. Seven years have passed since Dr. Lecter escaped from custody. And for seven years he’s been at large, free to savor the scents, the essences, of an unguarded world.

But intruders have entered Dr. Lecter’s world, piercing his new identity, sensing the evil that surrounds him. For the multimillionaire Hannibal left maimed, for a corrupt Italian policeman, and for FBI agent Clarice Starling, who once stood before Lecter and who has never been the same, the final hunt for Hannibal Lecter has begun. All of them, in their separate ways, want to find Dr. Lecter. And all three will get their wish. But only one will live long enough to savor the reward. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Measure of Madness: *




  








*Enter the “fascinating” and frightening world of modern forensic psychology as experienced by one of the most respected practitioners in the field today (Robert K. Tanenbaum, New York Times–bestselling author).*

At the heart of countless crimes lie the mysteries of the human mind. In this eye-opening book, Dr. Cheryl Paradis draws back the curtain on the fascinating world of forensic psychology, and revisits the most notorious and puzzling cases she has handled in her multifaceted career.

Her riveting, sometimes shocking stories reveal the crucial and often surprising role forensic psychology plays in the pursuit of justice—in which the accused may truly believe their own bizarre lies, creating a world that pushes them into committing horrific, violent crimes.

Join Dr. Paradis in a stark concrete cell with the indicted as she takes on the daunting task of mapping the suspect’s madness or exposing it as fakery. Take a front-row seat in a tense, packed courtroom, where her testimony can determine an individual’s fate—or if justice will be truly served.

The criminal thought process has never been so intimately revealed—or so darkly compelling—as in this “excellent and entertaining” journey into the darkest corners of the human mind (_Booklist_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Turnout *




  








*Best Book of the Year
NPR • Wall Street Journal • Boston Globe • Library Journal • CrimeReads • LitReactor • Air Mail


• Longlisted for the Joyce Carol Oates Prize
• A TODAY Show #ReadWithJenna Book Club Pick
• An Instant New York Times Bestseller

New York Times bestselling and award-winning author Megan Abbott's exquisite and disquieting new novel, “dark and juicy and tinged with horror” (The New York Times Books Review), set against the hothouse of a family-run ballet studio.*

With their long necks and matching buns and pink tights, Dara and Marie Durant have been dancers since they can remember. Growing up, they were homeschooled and trained by their glamorous mother, founder of the Durant School of Dance. After their parents' death in a tragic accident nearly a dozen years ago, the sisters began running the school together, along with Charlie, Dara's husband and once their mother's prized student.

Marie, warm and soft, teaches the younger students; Dara, with her precision, trains the older ones; and Charlie, sidelined from dancing after years of injuries, rules over the back office. Circling around one another, the three have perfected a dance, six days a week, that keeps the studio thriving. But when a suspicious accident occurs, just at the onset of the school's annual performance of _The Nutcracker—_a season of competition, anxiety, and exhilaration—an interloper arrives and threatens the sisters' delicate balance.

Taut and unnerving, _The Turnout _is Megan Abbott at the height of her game. With uncanny insight and hypnotic writing, it is a sharp and strange dissection of family ties and sexuality, femininity and power, and a tale that is both alarming and irresistible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Devil's Hand: A Thriller (Terminal List Book 4) *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES AND USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR

“Take my word for it, James Reece is one rowdy motherf***er. Get ready!”—Chris Pratt, star of The Terminal List, coming to Amazon Prime

The fourth thriller in the “so powerful, so pulse-pounding, so well-written” (Brad Thor, #1 New York Times bestselling author) Terminal List series follows former Navy SEAL James Reece as he is entrusted with a top-secret CIA mission of retribution twenty years in the making.*

It’s been twenty years since 9/11. Two decades since the United States was attacked on home soil and embarked on twenty years of war. The enemy has been patient, learning, and adapting. And the enemy is ready to strike again.

A new president offers hope to a country weary of conflict. He’s a young, popular, self-made visionary…but he’s also a man with a secret.

Halfway across the globe a regional superpower struggles with sanctions imposed by the Great Satan and her European allies, a country whose ancient religion spawned a group of ruthless assassins. Faced with internal dissent and extrajudicial targeted killings by the United States and Israel, the Supreme Leader puts a plan in motion to defeat the most powerful nation on earth.

Meanwhile, a young PhD student has gained access to a bioweapon thought to be confined to a classified military laboratory known only to a select number of officials. A second-generation agent, he has been assigned a mission that will bring his adopted homeland to its knees.

With Jack Carr’s signature “absolutely intense” (Chuck Norris) writing and “gripping authenticity” (_The Real Book Spy_), _The Devil’s Hand_ is a riveting and timely thriller that will leave you gasping for breath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Prayer for the Dying (The Martin Fallon Novels Book 2) *




  








*An IRA hit man is on the run and out for redemption in this novel from the New York Times–bestselling author of The Eagle Has Landed and Dark Justice.*

Martin Fallon has more blood on his hands than any man has a right to. And once upon a time he had no problem with that, killing for his IRA brethren without remorse or regret. But when a mistake leads to the explosion of a school bus full of children, Fallon flees to London to hide with his guilt.

His seclusion is broken when he agrees to make one last killing on behalf of the criminal Meehan brothers—and that may be his greatest mistake. For the hit is witnessed by a priest—and now the Meehans want him dead, too.

But Fallon has had enough innocent blood.

In a desperate struggle for his soul, Fallon must protect the clergyman while fighting not only the ruthless Meehans but also his former IRA comrades who have decided that Fallon himself needs to be silenced.

For decades, Jack Higgins has delivered edge-of-the-seat thrills for millions of fans all over the world, and has truly earned his status as “the master” of international action and intrigue (Tom Clancy).

A Prayer for the Dying _is the 2nd book in the Martin Fallon Novels, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Scorpion Strike (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 10) *




  








*An island paradise is taken hostage in a plot to spark global war in this “perfect summer read for thriller fans” by the New York Times bestselling author (Publishers Weekly, starred review).*

For Jonathan Grave and Gail Bonneville, the Crystal Sands Resort just off Mexico’s Pacific coast is the perfect getaway—until gunshots shatter the night. Wealthy guests are yanked out of their rooms and forced to submit to their captors’ demands. But Grave and Bonneville are no ordinary vacationers. The Russian mercenaries who invade their bungalow receive a deadly surprise. And the two skilled operatives escape into the jungle.

It won’t be long before the invaders turn this tropical paradise into a powder keg that will set off global chaos. Grave may be without weapons—and cut off from his usual tactical team—but he’s never without resources. Bold action is the only solution. Like the scorpion, Grave must strike fast and hard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Planets: Photographs from the Archives of NASA *




  








*“Might be just the book to bring out your inner astronomer . . . over 250 pages of breathtaking images from the past 50 years of NASA’s space exploration.” —Parade

Preface by Bill Nye*

This magnificent volume offers a rich visual tour of the planets in our solar system. More than two-hundred breathtaking photographs from the archives of NASA are paired with extended captions detailing the science behind some of our cosmic neighborhood’s most extraordinary phenomena. Images of newly discovered areas of Jupiter, fiery volcanoes on Venus, and many more reveal the astronomical marvels of space in engrossing detail. Anyone with an interest in science, astronomy, and the mysteries of the universe will delight in this awe-inspiring guide to the wonders of the solar system.

*“As you turn through the pages, you’re hit with true moments of awe, photos that remind you the power of nature extends beyond our own planet.” —Houston Chronicle*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Indestructible Jews *




  








*From the author of Jews, God, and History, this comprehensive history of the Jewish people is “an epic drama, searching and nobly conceived” (Publishers Weekly).*
_
A compelling and readable account of the four thousand year history of a people that spans the globe and transcends the ages. From the ancient and simple faith of a small tribe to a global religion with adherents in every nation, the path of the Jews is traced through countless expulsions and migrations, the great tragedy of the Holocaust, and the joy of founding a homeland in Israel. Putting the struggle of a persecuted people into perspective, Max Dimont asks whether the tragic sufferings of the Jews have actually been the key to their survival, as other nations and races vanished into obscurity. Here is a book for Jews and non-Jews to enjoy, evoking a proud heritage while offering a hopeful vision of the future._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Buffaloes over Singapore: RAF, RAAF, RNZAF and Dutch Brester Fighters in Action Over Malaya and the East Indies 1941–1942 *




  








*This WWII history recounts how RAF pilots, outgunned by superior Japanese aircraft, nevertheless flew and fought their way to victory.*

In 1940, the Royal Air Force Purchasing Commission acquired more than 100 Brewster B-339 Buffalo fighter planes from the US. But when the aircraft were deemed below par for service in the UK, the vast majority were diverted for use in the Far East, where it was believed they would be superior to any Japanese aircraft encountered should hostilities break out there. This assessment was to prove tragically mistaken.

When war erupted in the Pacific, the Japanese Air Forces proved vastly superior in nearly all aspects. Compounding their advantage was the fact that many of the Japanese fighter pilots were veterans of the war against China. By contrast, most of the young British, New Zealand, and Australian pilots who flew the Buffalo on operations in Malaya and in Singapore were little more than trainees.

Yet these fledgling fighter pilots achieved much greater success than could have been anticipated. Buffaloes Over Singapore tells their story in vivid detail, complete with previously unpublished source material and wartime photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Black Thursday Blood and Oil (The US Eighth Air Force in Europe) *




  








*“A highly readable account of the early stages of the USAAF air war over Western Europe” from the author of Confounding the Reich (The Bulletin).*

This book describes the period when the American daylight offensive faltered and nearly failed and recalls the terrible losses suffered by Liberators on the low-level attack on the Ploesti oilfields in Romania and by the B-17s on the notorious Schweinfurt and Regensburg raids which entered 8th Air Force folklore as “Black Thursday.” Fascinating anecdotes, eye-witness accounts and the hard-won experiences of the battle-scarred American “fly-boys” reveal the grim realities of air combat at four miles high above enemy occupied Europe, Berlin and the Ruhr. “Grown up in the war” they paint a revealing picture as only they can.

The “Mighty Eighth” was an air force of hard-fighting, hard-playing fliers who suffered more casualties than the entire US Marine Corps in the Pacific Campaign. Here, in their own words are stories of survival and soul-numbing loss, of “fly-boys” who came together to fight an air war of the ferocity that had never been fought on such a vast scale before. While RAF Bomber Command was waging war at night, 8th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses and B-24 Liberators bombed by day in a 24-hour “round the clock” campaign. This is also a partly strategic history with a behind-the-scenes look at deployment of the bomber groups and the fighter escorts that would eventually become their salvation on the interminable deep penetration raids into the Greater Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Operation Varsity: The British & Canadian Airborne Assault (Battleground The Rhine Crossing)*




  







In Spring 1945 the outcome of the war was ritually certain but the mighty River Rhine still stood in the way of the Allies. Eisenhowers strategy was to guarantee a crossing in the Ruhr area by allocating the main effort to Montgomerys 21st Army Group. Montys task was to envelope and take out the last German war production and open the way onto the North German Plain.On the morning of 24 March 1945 the Normandy veterans of 6th British Airborne Division were to land just three to six miles in front of XII Corps, within supporting distance of their artillery, with the aim of linking up with the ground forces on day one. First in were the two parachute brigades, who benefited from the numbing effect of the Allied bombardment but by the time 6th Airlanding Brigade came in aboard their gliders, the German anti-aircraft gunners were recovering and, on the DZs, resisting and even counter-attacking the British and Canadian paratroopers.Casualties were heavy, not least because the Airlanding Brigade were gliding in amidst an Armoured kampfgruppe. Despite their presence, the glider infantry of the Ox and Bucks and the Ulster Rifles took their bridges and the Devons fought a desperate battle for the key village of Hammelkeln.By evening, despite heavy losses, General Bolss 6th Airborne Division had linked-up with XII Corps, the airborne objectives had been taken and the gateway onto the North German Plain and final victory was open.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*One Who Almost Made It Back: The Remarkable Story of One of World War Two's Unsung Heroes, Sqn Ldr Edward 'Teddy' Blenkinsop, DFC, CDEG (Belge), RCAF *




  








*The little-known, real-life account of a Canadian hero’s courage and loyalty in the face of Nazi Germany’s greatest horrors during World War II.*

On the night of 27/28 April 1944, Teddy Blenkinsop and his crew were acting as deputy master bombers during a Pathfinder raid on Montzen in Belgium. After a successful attack, their Lancaster was shot down. Miraculously he survived to be protected by Belgian citizens before ending his days in Bergen Belsen concentration camp. Little was known of his exploits in between until Peter Celis, a Belgian air-force officer, began to research the story. What he uncovered is far more amazing than any fictional film could be. He found that Blenkinsop was not only an exceptional and gallant operational pilot, but that his loyalty, dedication and devotion were second to none and that his bravery and fearlessness led him to make the supreme sacrifice in the face of Nazi Germany. Written with pace and insight, this is an uplifting account of an outstanding young man who very nearly made it back home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gunning for the Enemy: Bomber Command's Top Sharp-Shooter Tells His Remarkable Story *




  








*The World War II exploits of the legendary RAF air gunner, “a true hero who repeatedly cheated death,” from the author of Flying into Hell (The Times).*

Born into grinding poverty in Scotland, Wallace McIntosh had not heard of Christmas until he was seven, and never celebrated his birthday until his late teens, but he could steal, kill and skin a sheep before he was twelve and snare anything that could be cooked in a pot. Leaving school at thirteen he was determined to escape the constant struggle to survive. 

_Gunning for the Enemy_ tells the moving story of how the RAF finally accepted McIntosh after at first rejecting him, but then initially gave him the lowliest of jobs. Only by a fluke was he trained as an air gunner. During his time with 207 Squadron, based at Langar, Nottinghamshire and Spilsby, Lincolnshire, he flew over fifty sorties in World War Two. Although Bomber Command did not record details of “kills” by air gunners, Wallace, who shot down eight enemy aircraft with one probable, is widely believed to be its top sharpshooter and at one time he was its most decorated also. He had many hairy incidents and his prodigious memory for detail enables him to recall numerous amazing escapes from death and how each and every night he and his comrades dramatically took the war to the enemy.

This is a story of outstanding courage, told with wit, pace and honesty by Mel Rolfe who has previously enjoyed acclaim with such books as _To Hell and Back_, _Hell on Earth_ and _Flying into Hell_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*An Alien Sky: The Story of One Man's Remarkable Adventure in Bomber Command During the Second World War *




  








*The legendary RAF bomber who survived the infamous Stalag 3 POW camp recounts his WWII experiences in this military memoir.*

Growing up in Berlin just as Adolf Hitler was coming to power, Andrew Wiseman escaped to Poland with is family when he was thirteen. He later made his way to England where he joined the Royal Air Force, training first as a pilot and then as an air bomber in South Africa. Joining No. 466 squadron, he flew Handley Page Halifax heavy bombers in a handful of operations before being shot down in Occupied France.

Wiseman spent the next year as a prisoner of war in Nazi prison camp Stalag Luft III, where he used his knowledge of Russian, Polish and German to act as a camp interpreter. Taking part in the prison break known as the Great Escape, Wiseman acted as a scrounger for the X committee who dug the tunnel. Moved from camp to camp, he was one of those forced into the Long March when the Germans attempting to escape the Russian advance. He later played a key role in avoiding bloodshed when the Russians refused to allow British and Norwegian prisoners to return home—a role for which he was later recognized by the King of Norway.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/29/22.

Currently $2.

*Broken Arrow: How the U.S. Navy Lost a Nuclear Bomb (Casemate Illustrated) *




  








*This “unnerving exposé” of a lost American nuclear bomb “is a valuable contribution to the history of the navy, the cold war, and nuclear weapons” (Booklist).*

On December 5th, 1965, the USS _Ticonderoga_ was on its way from Vietnam to Japan, practicing nuclear combat procedures along the way. A young pilot from Ohio strapped into an A-4 Skyhawk bomber for a routine simulated mission. But after mishandling the maneuver, the plane and its pilot sunk to the bottom of the South China sea, along with a live B43 one-megaton thermonuclear bomb. A cover-up mission began as rumors of sabotage began to circulate. 

The incident, known as a ‘Broken Arrow’, was kept under wraps for twenty-five years. The details that emerged caused a diplomatic incident, revealing that the U.S. had violated agreements not to bring nuclear weapons into Japan. 

_Broken Arrow_ tells the story of _Ticonderoga_’s sailors and airmen, the dangers of combat missions and shipboard life, and the accident that threatened to wipe her off the map and blow US-Japanese relations apart. For the first time, through previously classified documents, never before published photos of the accident aircraft and the recollections of those who were there, the story of carrier aviation’s only ‘Broken Arrow’ is told in full.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/30/22.

Currently $3.

*A Big Ship at the Edge of the Universe (The Salvagers Book 1)*




  








*A crew of outcasts tries to find a legendary ship before it falls into the hands of those who would use it as a weapon in this science fiction adventure series for fans of The Expanse and Firefly.*

A washed-up treasure hunter, a hotshot racer, and a deadly secret society.

They're all on a race against time to hunt down the greatest warship ever built. Some think the ship is lost forever, some think it's been destroyed, and some think it's only a legend, but one thing's for certain: whoever finds it will hold the fate of the universe in their hands. And treasure that valuable can never stay hidden for long. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Winding (Time Corrector Series Book 1) *




  








*“An intelligent, transporting time-travel tale brimming with music, ideas, emotion, imagination, and possibility. This is a stunner.” *—*The BookView Review*

_Would you change reality for love?_

Morally complex, orphan, and absolute genius Vincent Abajian is hellbent to uncover all he can on Artificial Intelligence. His relentless pursuit distracts him from a traumatic childhood loss—his childhood best friend Akane was engulfed in a time-turbulence, a random rift in space and time.

But when a beautiful, temperamental, post-doctoral scientist, Emika Amari, joins his Center, everything changes. Vincent is convinced that Akane is inside the irresistible Emika. As they begin a life together, Vincent’s past and his connection with a time turbulence survivor challenge everything they’ve created and push them into a spiral of politics and conspiracy. Vincent’s silence to protect Emika threatens to tear them apart. Unknowingly, Emika is torn between what she wants and what Akane wants from her. With his newfound power, Vincent struggles with whether or not he should create another time-turbulence to free Emika from the grasp of Akane once and for all. But will tinkering with time be more destructive than anything he has ever encountered before?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Pariah (The Covenant of Steel Book 1) *




  








*A gritty, heart-pounding tale of betrayal and bloody vengeance. I loved every single word." —John Gwynne

The Pariah begins a new epic fantasy series of action, intrigue and magic from Anthony Ryan, a master storyteller who has taken the fantasy world by storm.*

Born into the troubled kingdom of Albermaine, Alwyn Scribe is raised as an outlaw. Quick of wit and deft with a blade, Alwyn is content with the freedom of the woods and the comradeship of his fellow thieves. But an act of betrayal sets him on a new path - one of blood and vengeance, which eventually leads him to a soldier's life in the king's army.

Fighting under the command of Lady Evadine Courlain, a noblewoman beset by visions of a demonic apocalypse, Alwyn must survive war and the deadly intrigues of the nobility if he hopes to claim his vengeance. But as dark forces, both human and arcane, gather to oppose Evadine's rise, Alwyn faces a choice: can he be a warrior, or will he always be an outlaw?

*"This makes a rich treat for George R.R. Martin fans." —Publishers Weekly (starred review)*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Haunted: A Novel *




  







_Haunted_ is a novel made up of twenty-three horrifying, hilarious, and stomach-churning stories. They’re told by people who have answered an ad for a writer’s retreat and unwittingly joined a “Survivor”-like scenario where the host withholds heat, power, and food. As the storytellers grow more desperate, their tales become more extreme, and they ruthlessly plot to make themselves the hero of the reality show that will surely be made from their plight. This is one of the most disturbing and outrageous books you’ll ever read, one that could only come from the mind of Chuck Palahniuk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Three James Herriot Classics: All Creatures Great and Small, All Things Bright and Beautiful, and All Things Wise and Wonderful *




  








*The beloved New York Times bestsellers that inspired the popular BBC series—from a Yorkshire veterinarian and a “wise and wonderful writer” (The Boston Globe).*

Perhaps better than any other writer, James Herriot reveals the ties that bind us to the natural world. Collected here are three of his masterpieces—_All Creatures Great and Small_, _All Things Bright and Beautiful_, and _All Things Wise and Wonderful—_which have been winning over animal lovers everywhere for almost fifty years. From his night visits to drafty barns during freezing northern England winters, to the beautiful vitality of rural life in the summertime, to the colorful menagerie of animals—and their owners—that pass through his office, Herriot vividly evokes the daily challenges and joys that come with being a veterinarian.

Witty and heartwarming, this collection of whimsical, dramatic, and touching anecdotes reveals the ties that bind us to the animals in our lives. This edition features a new introduction from the author’s son and bonus archival photos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Defender: How the Legendary Black Newspaper Changed America*




  








*This “extraordinary history” of the influential black newspaper is “deeply researched, elegantly written [and] a towering achievement” (Brent Staples, New York Times Book Review).*

In 1905, Robert S. Abbott started printing The Chicago Defender, a newspaper dedicated to condemning Jim Crow and encouraging African Americans living in the South to join the Great Migration. Smuggling hundreds of thousands of copies into the most isolated communities in the segregated South, Abbott gave voice to the voiceless, galvanized the electoral power of black America, and became one of the first black millionaires in the process.

His successor wielded the newspaper’s clout to elect mayors and presidents, including Harry S. Truman and John F. Kennedy, who would have lost in 1960 if not for The Defender’s support. Drawing on dozens of interviews and extensive archival research, Ethan Michaeli constructs a revelatory narrative of journalism and race in America, bringing to life the reporters who braved lynch mobs and policemen’s clubs to do their jobs, from the age of Teddy Roosevelt to the age of Barack Obama.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ungrateful Refugee: What Immigrants Never Tell You *




  








*A Finalist for the 2019 Kirkus Prize in Nonfiction

"Nayeri combines her own experience with those of refugees she meets as an adult, telling their stories with tenderness and reverence.” —The New York Times Book Review

"Nayeri weaves her empowering personal story with those of the ‘feared swarms’ . . . Her family’s escape from Isfahan to Oklahoma, which involved waiting in Dubai and Italy, is wildly fascinating . . . Using energetic prose, Nayeri is an excellent conduit for these heart–rending stories, eschewing judgment and employing care in threading the stories in with her own . . . This is a memoir laced with stimulus and plenty of heart at a time when the latter has grown elusive.” —Star–Tribune (Minneapolis)*

Aged eight, Dina Nayeri fled Iran along with her mother and brother and lived in the crumbling shell of an Italian hotel–turned–refugee camp. Eventually she was granted asylum in America. She settled in Oklahoma, then made her way to Princeton University. In this book, Nayeri weaves together her own vivid story with the stories of other refugees and asylum seekers in recent years, bringing us inside their daily lives and taking us through the different stages of their journeys, from escape to asylum to resettlement. In these pages, a couple fall in love over the phone, and women gather to prepare the noodles that remind them of home. A closeted queer man tries to make his case truthfully as he seeks asylum, and a translator attempts to help new arrivals present their stories to officials.

Nayeri confronts notions like “the swarm,” and, on the other hand, “good” immigrants. She calls attention to the harmful way in which Western governments privilege certain dangers over others. With surprising and provocative questions, _The Ungrateful Refugee_ challenges us to rethink how we talk about the refugee crisis.

*“A writer who confronts issues that are key to the refugee experience.” —Viet Thanh Nguyen, Pulitzer Prize–winning author of The Sympathizer and The Refugees*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Light a Penny Candle *




  








*Beloved author Maeve Binchy's first published novel, an engrossing coming of age tale about the incredible bond of friendship.
*
To escape the chaos of London during World War II, young Elizabeth White is sent to live a safer life in the small Irish town of Kilgarret. It is there, in the crowded, chaotic O’Connor household, that she meet Aisling—a girl who soon becomes her very best friend, sharing her pet kitten and secretly teaching her the intricacies of Catholicism.

Aisling’s boldness brings Elizabeth out of her proper shell; later, her support carries Elizabeth through the painful end of her parents’ chilly marriage. In return, Elizabeth’s friendship helps Aisling endure her own unsatisfying marriage to a raging alcoholic. Through the years, they come to believe they can overcome any conflict, conquer any hardship—as long as they have each other. Now they’re about to find out if they're right...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Singing Falls Witches Omnibus Books 1-3 *




  








*Because everyone deserves some good Hex in their life.*
If there was one thing Torie Bliss knew, it was that her marriage and life of luxury was going to last for ever. Until it didn't.
One humiliating divorce later, coupled with a loss of everything she owns, and Torie finds herself doing the one thing she never imagined a woman over the age of forty would ever have to do: move in with her mother.
But that is exactly what she has to do as she picks up what's left of her life and dignity, and moves to Singing Falls. A small, charming town in the beautiful mountains of North Carolina. It's not long before she realizes that there is more to the citizens of this happy little community than sweet tea and biscuits.
Little did Torie realize that not only had her mother settled into a town of supernaturals, but she herself was a witch; and it was Torie's destiny to take up the magical calling that was past down from mother to daughter.
When Torie saves the life of a shifter, she draws the attention of a supernatural serial killer that is haunting her new community. A new world opens up to her; one of magic, vampires, werewolves...and one hot new stranger to town that may or may not have a secret of his own.
Can Torie master her magical abilities in time to save her new home? Or will she become the killer's next victim?
You will love this amazing new work that features found families, second chances at love, quirky new friends, and all that comes with starting life over on your own terms. Everyone knows that Hex only gets better after forty, so come along for this incredible ride.
*This collection includes books one through three in the Singing Falls Witches Series.*
_Hex After Forty
That Good Hex
How Torie Got Her Hex Back_

*If you love paranormal cozies, or paranormal women's fiction, this book is for you.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Dear Abby Cozy Mystery Collection Books 1 - 3: End of the Lane, Be Still My Heart and The Last Ride *




  








Curl up with these small town cozy mysteries filled with humor, fun and the quirkiest characters around!

End of the Lane (Book 1)
Abby Maguire’s first day in a new town and new job could be her last. Instead of writing about the weekend bake sale, she has to give a statement to the police. It seems the small town of Eden is not the idyllic place she'd imagined it to be. There's a killer on the lose but the finger of suspicion is pointed at Abby.

Be Still My Heart (Book 2)
Abby Maguire is in a rut and in desperate need of a scoop, not another dead body, but that’s what she gets.

After witnessing an altercation between two Eden Thespian rivals, Abby Maguire, the town’s new reporter, hopes the annual Eden picnic fundraiser will be the perfect venue for her to witness some fireworks. Everyone has turned up, and everyone is dressed in 1920s costumes, including the dead body she finds.

The Last Ride (Book 3)
A carousel. A body. An inheritance.
Eden’s local café owner, Joyce Breeland, has issued Abby Maguire an ultimatum - the small-town newspaper reporter must find the identity of the Eden Bloggess or be banned from Joyce’s café. Functioning on limited coffee rations, Abby Maguire goes in search of this elusive blogger only to stumble upon a body and a mysterious inheritance. There’s a killer on the loose and he might be working his way through a list…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder on Black Swan Lane (A Wrexford & Sloane Mystery Book 1)*




  








*In Regency London, an unconventional scientist and a fearless female artist team up to trap a cold-hearted killer: “Thoroughly enjoyable” (Deanna Raybourn, New York Times–bestselling author).*

The Earl of Wrexford possesses a brilliant scientific mind, but boredom and pride lead him to reckless behavior. So when pompous, pious Reverend Josiah Holworthy publicly condemns him for debauchery, Wrexford unsheathes his rapier-sharp wit and strikes back. As their war of words escalates, London’s most popular satirical cartoonist, A.J. Quill, skewers them both. But then the clergyman is found slain in a church—his face burned by chemicals, his throat slashed ear to ear—and Wrexford finds himself the chief suspect.

An artist in her own right, Charlotte Sloane has secretly slipped into the persona of her late husband, using his nom de plume, A.J. Quill. When Wrexford discovers her true identity, she fears it will be her undoing. But he has a proposal—use her sources to unveil the clergyman’s clandestine involvement in questionable scientific practices, and unmask the real murderer. Soon Lord Wrexford and the mysterious Mrs. Sloane plunge into a dangerous shadow world hidden among London’s intellectual enclaves to trap a cunning adversary—before they fall victim to the next experiment in villainy . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lowcountry Boil (A Liz Talbot Mystery Book 1) *




  







Private Investigator Liz Talbot is a modern Southern belle: she blesses hearts and takes names. She carries her Sig 9 in her Kate Spade handbag, and her golden retriever, Rhett, rides shotgun in her hybrid Escape. When her grandmother is murdered, Liz high-tails it back to her South Carolina island home to find the killer. She’s fit to be tied when her police-chief brother shuts her out of the investigation, so she opens her own. Then her long-dead best friend pops in and things really get complicated. When more folks start turning up dead in this small seaside town, Liz must use more than just her wits and charm to keep her family safe, chase down clues from the hereafter, and catch a psychopath before he catches her. - -


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Curses! (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 5) *




  








*On an archeological excavation in Mexico, the Skeleton Detective must solve an ancient riddle and a modern murder: “A series that never disappoints.” —Philadelphia Inquirer*

Mayan ruins in the Yucatán . . . a secret room in a tomb . . . age‑old skeletons. To anthropologist Gideon Oliver, the renowned Skeleton Detective, the invitation to join the archaeological excavation of Tlaloc promises two months of paradise on Earth.

That is, until an ancient series of Mayan curses against desecrators of the site is unearthed. When the first one comes to pass (“The bloodsucking kinkajou will come freely among them”), it is taken by all as a practical joke. But by the time the fourth one is apparently consummated (“The one called Xecotcavach will pierce their skulls so that their brains spill onto the earth”), nerves have begun to fray and suspicions and discord are mounting.

The steamy jungles weigh down on the band of eccentric anthropologists as one by one the curses continue to materialize. It takes Gideon’s special talents for deduction—along with the enigmatic insights of Mexico’s one and only Mayan Indian inspector of the state judicial police—to resolve an ancient riddle and a modern, murderous mystery.

Curses! _is the 5th book in the Gideon Oliver Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Photo Finish (Roderick Alleyn Book 31) *




  








*A diva is dead in New Zealand . . . “A neat little puzzle, sparkling writing . . .a book that should make all readers happy.” —The New York Times*

The soprano Isabella Sommita was widely loathed, so much so that the problem with solving her murder is less a lack of plausible suspects than an embarrassment of options. On a lavish island estate, cut off from the mainland by a sudden storm, Roderick Alleyn is among the guests, and fortunately can take charge in the coppers’ absence, in this delightful detective novel by the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dark Fissures: A Rick Cahill Novel (The Rick Cahill Series Book 3) *




  








*Finalist for the Macavity and Lefty Award

When bill collectors come calling, Rick Cahill desperately needs work*

Private Investigator Rick Cahill fears the next knock on his door will be a cop holding a warrant for his arrest. For murder. La Jolla Chief of Police Tony Moretti is convinced Rick killed a missing person. No body has been found, but the evidence that's piling up says murder and it all points to Rick. With Moretti on his tail and the bank about to foreclose on his house, Rick takes a paying case that will stave off the bank, but pits him against Moretti and the La Jolla Police Department.

Brianne Colton, a beautiful country singer, is convinced her estranged husband's suicide was really murder. Rick is unconvinced, but the mortgage has to be paid. Each new piece of evidence convinces him she's right. He breaks his number one rule and falls for Brianne even, as he begins to question her motives.

As Moretti cinches the vise tighter, with Rick unable to trust the FBI, evil forces emerge from the shadows who will do anything, including torture and murder, to stop Rick from uncovering the truth.

*Hard-edged suspense with a heart for fans of Robert Crais and Michael Connelly*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Treacherous Is the Night (A Verity Kent Mystery Book 2) *




  








*A London séance sets a lady spy on a deadly mission across Europe in this post-WWI Era mystery by the Daphne Award-winning author of This Side of Murder.*

Verity Kent can sympathize with those eager to make contact with lost loved ones. After all, she once believed herself a war widow. But now that she’s discovered Sidney is very much alive, Verity is having enough trouble connecting with her estranged husband, never mind the dead. Still, at a friend’s behest, Verity attends a séance with a medium claiming to channel sensitive information from a surprising source: a woman Verity once worked with in the Secret Service. 

Refusing to believe her former colleague is dead—let alone divulging secrets—Verity is determined to uncover the source of the medium’s top-secret revelation. But her investigation is thwarted when the spiritualist is murdered. As once-trusted Secret Service agents turn their backs on her, Verity heads to war-torn Belgium, with Sidney by her side. But as they draw ever closer to danger, Verity wonders if she’s about to learn the true meaning of till death do us part.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*21 Immortals: Inspector Mislan and the Yee Sang Murders *




  








*21 Immortals introduces an exciting new voice in international noir—for readers of Jo Nesbø, Keigo Higashino, and John Burdett.*

Inspector Mislan Latif's final case after a long night's shift could be his last. Called to a wealthy neighborhood of Kuala Lumpur, he finds a crime scene unlike any he has encountered before: pristine, the victims a family seated at dinner, Mona Lisa smiles fixed to their faces, frozen mid-gesture around the traditional Chinese New Year dish of _yee sang_, signifying prosperity, longevity, many good things_—_though it's not that time of year. It makes an eerie, chilling tableau of death, but signifying what? The celebrity of the father, fashion magnate Robert Tham, has already drawn a media throng, and soon the upper echelons of the police have taken an interest, bringing pressure to solve the crime quickly.

But every clue points to another unknown. This isn't the primary scene: where is it? What are the motives of Tham's younger business partner, the attractive Miss Irene? What of his connections to an old-school criminal gang and the triads? With rival units of the police seeking to co-opt and, he suspects, bury the case, Inspector Mislan's investigation takes him to every level of this modern, multi-ethnic, American-pop-culture-influenced society, to where moneyed power and influence demand their say. Maverick, hard-boiled yet tender, a single father raising a young child, Mislan must rely on his team—and the politically savvy woman leading Major Crimes who is his boss—to support, protect him from the corruption above, and help find a way to ensure the course of justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Through a Glass, Darkly (Commissario Brunetti Book 15) *




  








*A New York Times–bestselling series: A murder mystery set on Italy’s secretive island of Murano, renowned for its world-famous glass.*

On a luminous spring day in Venice, Commissario Brunetti and his assistant play hooky from work to help a friend, Marco Ribetti, arrested during an environmental protest. They secure his release, only to be faced by the fury of the man’s father-in-law, Giovanni De Cal, a cantankerous glass factory owner who has been heard in the bars of Murano making violent threats about Ribetti.

Brunetti’s curiosity is piqued, and he finds himself drawn to Murano to investigate. Is De Cal the type of man to carry out his threats? Then one morning the body of De Cal’s night watchman is found. Over long lunches, on secret boat rides, in quiet bars, and down narrow streets, Brunetti searches for the killer . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Golden Egg (Commissario Brunetti Book 22) *




  








*A New York Times bestseller: “Brunetti amply displays the keen intelligence and wry humor that has endeared this series to so many.” —Publishers Weekly*

Commissario Brunetti’s latest assignment is to look into a minor shop-keeping violation committed by the mayor’s future daughter-in-law. Brunetti has no interest in helping his boss amass political favors, but has little choice but to comply. Then Brunetti’s wife comes to him with a request of her own. The sweet, simple-minded man who worked at their dry cleaner has just died of a sleeping pill overdose, and Paola loathes the idea that he lived and died without anyone noticing him, or helping him.

Brunetti begins to investigate and is surprised when he finds nothing on the man: no birth certificate, no passport, no driver’s license, no credit cards. As far as the Italian government is concerned, he never existed. Stranger still, the dead man’s mother refuses to speak to the police. And as secrets unravel, Brunetti begins to suspect that an aristocratic family might be somehow connected to the mystery . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Inspector Thanet Mysteries Volume Two: Close Her Eyes, Last Seen Alive, and Dead on Arrival *




  








*The second trio of mysteries in the “beautifully crafted,” Silver Dagger Award–winning police procedural series set in Kent, England (The Washington Post).*

Det.Inspector Luke Thanet may be a family man with a soft heart and bad back, but he also has a bloodhound’s nose for murder. With Sgt. Mike Lineham at his side, no case is too tough, in these mysteries from the “dependably pleasing” Dorothy Simpson (_Boston Globe_).

_Close Her Eyes_: When a teenage girl from a strict fundamentalist religious order goes missing, her parents insist that the investigation of her disappearance be left in the hands of God. But when Charity Pritchard is found murdered, Inspector Thanet and Sergeant Lineham vow to tear off the church’s veil of secrecy to reveal her killer.

“A well-crafted [and] compelling mystery novel.” —_The Armchair Detective_

_Last Seen Alive_: When Luke Thanet was a young man, Alicia Parnell was one of the most popular girls in Sturrenden—until her perfect life was shattered by her teenage boyfriend’s suicide. Alicia’s family left town soon after. But now, two decades later, Alicia has returned to the country village where she was born—only to die there the day after she arrives . . . To find the killer, Inspector Thanet will have to dig deep into their shared past, in this CWA Silver Dagger winner.

“A classic detective story . . . complex and ingenious.” —_Literary Review_

_Dead on Arrival_: Inspector Thanet is brought in when a dead man is found in bed, apparently killed by a single blow with a blunt object. When the corpse is identified as Steven Long, the question is no longer who wanted to kill him, but who didn’t? Long was loathed by everyone in town, from his long-suffering ex-wife to the man whose family he killed in a driving accident. To find the culprit, Thanet will have to get to the bottom of a lifetime of hate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Witching Flour (Spellford Cove Mystery Book 1) *




  








*Welcome to Spellford Cove, where the baking is sweet and the witches are wild.*

Robin Carter's life is less than stellar. All she has going for her are a minimum-wage job she hates, an uncanny ability to attract the biggest losers on her dating app, and a raccoon sitting in her kitchen sink eating her chips. So, when she finds out she's inherited a bakery in a small Washington town, Robin thinks this might just be the fresh start she desperately needs. Upon her arrival, however, Robin finds out she's inherited more than just a small business: she's also got her mother's magical powers.

However, things start going south for Robin when a man dies at the local diner just after her arrival in town and she's fingered as the prime suspect. With half the town thinking she's a killer, Robin decides to take matters into her own hands. But between a ghost who desperately needs therapy, a snarky familiar who loves to quote literature, and a grandmother who walks to the beat of her own drum, Robin really has her hands full.

Will she be able to navigate this new reality and find the killer, or will she crumble like an overcooked brownie?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Boston Strangler *




  








*New York Times Bestseller and Winner of the Edgar Award: The definitive account of a serial killer’s rampage—and the manhunt that stopped him.*

On June 14, 1962, twenty-five-year-old Juris Slesers arrived at his mother’s apartment to drive her to church. But there was no answer at the door. When he pushed his way inside, Juris found Anna Slesers dead on the kitchen floor, the cord of her housecoat knotted tightly around her neck.

Over the next two years, twelve more bodies were discovered in and around Boston: all women, all sexually assaulted, and all strangled. None of the victims exhibited any signs of struggle, nothing was stolen from their homes, and there were no signs of forcible entry. The police could find no discernable motive or clues. Who was this madman? How was he entering women’s homes? And what insanity was driving him?

Drawn from hundreds of hours of personal interviews, as well as police, medical, and court documentation, this is a grisly, horrifying, and meticulously researched account of Albert DeSalvo—an American serial killer on par with Jack the Ripper.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Body of Proof *




  








*The award-winning journalist and author of Dixie’s Last Stand delves into a troubling murder trial gone wrong in this “superbly crafted” true crime (Jim Hollock, author of Born to Lose).*

When Jessica O'Grady met Christopher Edwards, she was a starry-eyed Nebraska college girl in search of Mr. Right—and Edwards had a dark and deceitful soul. In May of 2006, Jessica's mystifying disappearance and a blood-soaked mattress sparked a state-wide media frenzy. Enter Douglas County Sheriff's CSI stalwart Dave Kofoed, a man so driven to solve high-profile murders that he had twice before planted false evidence.

With public pressure high, Kofoed knew he had to act fast. But while Edwards was known to be the prime suspect, the baffling disappearance of the body and weapon made his guilt nearly impossible to prove. And when Edwards finally did face trial, his defense had questions about the forensic evidence used against their client. In Body of Proof, investigative journalist John Ferak explores why “the case of Jessica O’Grady’s disappearance remains controversial” in this “compelling account” (Peter Vronsky, author of _Serial Killers: The Method and Madness of Monsters_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Coroner (The Coroner Series Book 1)*




  








*America’s most controversial medical examiner explores the unanswered questions surrounding the deaths of Marilyn Monroe, Robert F. Kennedy, Sharon Tate, Janis Joplin, William Holden, Natalie Wood, John Belushi, and many of his other important cases*

Now, for the first time, Dr. Noguchi recounts his colorful and stormy career, explains his innovative techniques, and reveals the full story behind his most fascinating investigations.

In _Coroner_, Dr. Noguchi sheds new light on his most controversial cases—controversies that persist even today:

—How did Natalie Wood spend the last terrifying moments of her life?
—Did Marilyn Monroe commit suicide or were the drugs that killed her injected into her body by someone else?
—Did Sirhan Sirhan or another gunman fire the bullet that killed Robert Kennedy?
—How could the knives used in the murder of Sharon Tate be identified and traced to the Manson gang if they were never found?
—What were the real circumstances behind the drug-related death of Janis Joplin?
—Were Patty Hearst’s kidnappers victims of police brutality or of their own revolutionary zeal?
—How and why did William Holden die?
—Was John Belushi murdered?

These are just some of the questions answered in this powerful, gutsy book written by the real-life “Quincy,” with co-author Joseph DiMona.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Flight Attendant: A Novel *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A powerful story about the ways an entire life can change in one night: A flight attendant wakes up in the wrong hotel, in the wrong bed, with a dead man—and no idea what happened. • Don't miss the acclaimed HBO Max series.*

Cassandra Bowden is no stranger to hungover mornings. She's a binge drinker, her job with the airline making it easy to find adventure, and the occasional blackouts seem to be inevitable. She lives with them, and the accompanying self-loathing. When she awakes in a Dubai hotel room, she tries to piece the previous night back together, counting the minutes until she has to catch her crew shuttle to the airport. She quietly slides out of bed, careful not to aggravate her already pounding head, and looks at the man she spent the night with. She sees his dark hair. His utter stillness. And blood, a slick, still wet pool on the crisp white sheets.

Afraid to call the police—she's a single woman alone in a hotel room far from home—Cassie begins to lie. She lies as she joins the other flight attendants and pilots in the van. She lies on the way to Paris as she works the first class cabin. She lies to the FBI agents in New York who meet her at the gate. Soon it's too late to come clean-or face the truth about what really happened back in Dubai. Could she have killed him? If not, who did?

Set amid the captivating world of those whose lives unfold at forty thousand feet, _The Flight Attendant_ unveils a spellbinding story of memory, of the giddy pleasures of alcohol and the devastating consequences of addiction, and of murder far from home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*By the Neck (A Stoneface Finnegan Western Book 1) *




  








*Introducing a new western hero in the grand Johnstone tradition: a mining town saloonkeeper who serves up justice like a shot of liquor—150-proof.

JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. BOOMTOWN JUSTICE.
*
Rollie Finnegan is a man of few words. As a Pinkerton agent with two decades of experience under his belt, he uses his stony silence to break down suspects and squeeze out confessions. Hence the nickname Stoneface. Over the years, he’s locked up plenty of killers. Now he’s ready to make a killing—for himself . . .

There’s gold in the mountains of Idaho Territory. And the town of Boar Gulch is a golden opportunity for a tough guy like Finnegan. But when he arrives, the local saloon owner is gunned down in cold blood—and Finnegan makes a cold calculation of his own. Instead of working in a mine, he’ll buy the saloon. Instead of gold, he’ll mine the miners. And instead of getting dirty, he’ll clean up this grimy little boomtown once and for all—with his own brand of Stoneface justice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*When All Hell Broke Loose (A Preacher & MacCallister Western Book 3) *




  








*Johnstone Men on a Mission. A Hunting Party Massacre.
*
Two legends of the American West, Preacher and MacCallister have always fought for justice. Even when all parties were guilty. When all hope was lost. And when all the killing started . . .

*WHEN ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE
*
It’s one of the great mysteries of the Old West. The unexplained disappearance of a hunting party of Prussian nobles who entered the American wilderness—and never returned. Now, years later, the Prussian government demands an explanation. In response, the U.S. Army hires Preacher and Jamie MacCallister to join their search party—along with a band of Prussian soldiers led by the sinister Baron Adalwolf von Kuhner. Some believe it’s a hopeless mission, that the original party was slaughtered by the Blackfeet. Others think there may be survivors, most likely women held captive as slaves. But it doesn’t take Preacher and MacCallister long to learn the horrible truth . . .

This is no rescue mission. It’s a massacre in the making. And when the hunters become the hunted, all hell breaks loose . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Caper *




  






*A mystery writer gets caught up in the perfect crime in this “fresh, entertaining, tough, and sexy” thriller from the #1 bestselling author (The Washington Post).*

_My name is Jannie Shean. I go by many other names (including, heaven help me, Brick Wall), all of them male, and all of them designed to entice the macho readers who read my hard-boiled thrillers. But after my last Big Caper novel, everything changed. My publisher decided I was out of touch and needed to get out in the real world to gain some life experience . . ._ 

Even Jannie can’t imagine what will happen when she and her pal Dick Fleming plan a major jewelry heist and getaway, only to have everything go horribly, murderously wrong. Soon Jannie’s running from the cops and the mob. This fight for her life could be the perfect fodder for her next book . . . if she lives to tell the tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Stolen: An unputdownable, gripping domestic psychological thriller *




  








*‘Wait just one minute while I catch my breath and pick my heart up off the floor. Wow! This book grabbed onto me and would not let go… Five stars’ *NetGalley reviewer, ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*You thought she was safe. You were wrong…*

Alex knows her daughter would never wander off in a strange place. So when her three-year-old vanishes from an idyllic beach wedding, Alex immediately believes the worst.

The hunt for Lottie quickly becomes a world-wide search, but it’s not long before suspicion falls on her mother. Why wasn’t she watching Lottie? 

Alex knows she’s not perfect, but she loves her child. And with all eyes on her, Alex fears they’ll never uncover the truth unless she takes matters into her own hands.

Who took Lottie Martini? And will she ever come home?

*A totally addictive thriller, with a twist you just won’t see coming. Fans of Lisa Jewell, Louise Candlish and T.M. Logan will be totally gripped from the very first page.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shark River (A Doc Ford Novel Book 8 )*


  








*Randy Wayne White's Ten Thousand Islands was "one of the most satisfying thrillers in recent memory"--Chicago Tribune

"Of all the writers [in] the Florida mayhem boom, only White can claim to have created a series hero to match Hemingway's memorable outdoorsmen and John D. MacDonald's much-missed Travis McGee."--Publishers Weekly (starred review)

The past comes disconcertingly alive for Doc Ford in Randy Wayne White's most electrifying novel yet.*

On a working vacation to Guava Key, marine biologist Doc Ford notices two female joggers who follow the same route at the same time every day. He can't help thinking how easy it would be for a predator to become aware of them, too. As it turns out, he isn't the only one. There seem to be more and more predators these days.

Forced to step in, Ford finds himself involved in a story of intrigue and revenge that becomes more dangerous with every turn-and some of them hit pretty close to home. Add to that a Bahamian relative he never knew he had, a letter leading to a treasure that may or may not exist, and some past history that becomes very alarmingly present, and his life has suddenly become very complicated. Not to mention the prospect of his death. . . .

Filled with crackling power and atmosphere, and some of the best suspense characters in fiction, _Shark River _is a triumph of storytelling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Terrible Swift Sword (Centennial History of the Civil War Book 2)*




  








*The second episode in this award-winning trilogy impressively shows how the Union and Confederacy, slowly and inexorably, reconciled themselves to an all-out war—an epic struggle for freedom.*

In _Terrible Swift Sword_, Bruce Catton tells the story of the Civil War as never before—of two turning points which changed the scope and meaning of the war. First, he describes how the war slowly but steadily got out of control. This would not be the neat, short, “limited” war both sides had envisioned. And then the author reveals how the sweeping force of all-out conflict changed the war’s purpose, in turning it into a war for human freedom.

It was not initially a war against slavery. Instead, this was, Mr. Lincoln kept insisting, a fight to reunite the United States. At first, it was not even much of a fight. Cautious generals; inexperienced, incompetent, or jealous administrators; shortages of good people and supplies; excess of both gloom and optimism, kept each side from swinging into decisive action. As the buildup began, there were maddening delays. The earliest engagements were halting and inconclusive. After these first tests at arms, reputations began to crumble. Buell, Halleck, Beauregard Albert Sidney Johnston. Failed to drive ahead—for reasons good and bad. General McClellan (impaled in these pages on the arrogant words of his letters) captured more imaginations than enemies, and continued to accept serious over estimates of Confederate strength while becoming more and more fatally estranged from his own government.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Empire of Sand: How Britain Made the Middle East *




  








*“A story of how empires rattle along until their sheer scale makes them nonsensical . . . [Reid’s] very capable prose just begs to be read” (The Scotsman).*

At the end of the First World War, Britain, and to a much lesser extent France, created the modern Middle East. The possessions of the former Ottoman Empire were carved up with scant regard for the wishes of those who lived there. Frontiers were devised and alien dynasties imposed on the populations as arbitrarily as in medieval times. From the outset, the project was destined to fail.

Conflicting and ambiguous promises had been made to the Arabs during the war but were not honored. Brief hopes for Arab unity were dashed, and a harsh belief in western perfidy persists to the present day. Britain was quick to see the riches promised by the black pools of oil that lay on the ground around Baghdad. When France, too, grasped their importance, bitter differences opened up and the area became the focus of a return to traditional enmity. The wartime allies came close to blows and then drifted apart, leaving a vacuum of which Hitler took advantage.

Working from both primary and secondary sources, Walter Reid explores Britain’s role in the creation of the modern Middle East and the rise of Zionism from the early years of the twentieth century to 1948, when Britain handed over Palestine to United Nationns control. From the decisions that Britain made has flowed much of the instability of the region and of the worldwide tensions that threaten the twenty-first century; this thought-provoking book considers how much Britain was to blame.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*German Mountain Troops, 1939–42 (Casemate Illustrated Book 20) *




  








*A pictorial history of the Nazi military’s elite Gebirgstruppen during World War II.*

Fifteen elite mountain divisions and a multitude of small units fought for the Wehrmacht during World War II. They fought on all fronts, operating in hostile environments ranging from the far north to Libya, the Atlantic to the Caucasus—serving in all the “hot spots.” This book, the culmination of some four decades of research and the support of many veterans and collectors, describes the life, operations and equipment of these specialist units.

*“A very illuminating study on some of WWII Germany’s finest combat troops in their most successful actions of the early war period.” —AMPS*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Air War on the Eastern Front (Casemate Illustrated) *




  








*A pictorial history of Nazi Germany’s entire air campaign against the Soviet Union on the Eastern Front in World War II.*

The Red Air Force versus the Luftwaffe in the skies over Eastern Europe. June 1941: Having conquered most of Western Europe, Adolf Hitler turned his attention to the vast Soviet Union. Disregarding his Non-Aggression Pact with Joseph Stalin, Hitler launched Operation Barbarossa, a full-scale invasion of the Soviet homeland . . . aimed squarely at Moscow.

In the skies over Russia, the battle-hardened airmen of the Luftwaffe made short work of the Red Air Force during opening days of Barbarossa. To make matters worse, Stalin had executed many of his best pilots during the perennial “purges” of the 1930s. Thus, much of the Red Air Force was destroyed on the ground before meeting the Luftwaffe in the skies. By 1944, however, the Soviet airmen had regained the initiative and fervently wrested air superiority from the now-ailing Axis Powers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Agent Garbo: The Brilliant, Eccentric Secret Agent Who Tricked Hitler and Saved D-Day *




  








*From the author of The Good Assassin and Saving Bravo, the real-life spy story of a Spanish farmer-turned-spy who helped defeat the Nazis.*

Before he remade himself as the master spy known as Garbo, Juan Pujol was nothing more than a Barcelona poultry farmer. But as Garbo, he turned in a masterpiece of deception that changed the course of World War II. Posing as the Nazis’ only reliable spy inside England, he created an imaginary million-man army, invented armadas out of thin air, and brought a vast network of fictional subagents to life. The scheme culminated on June 6, 1944, when Garbo convinced the Germans that the Allied forces approaching Normandy were just a feint—the real invasion would come at Calais. Because of his brilliant trickery, the Allies were able to land with much less opposition and eventually push on to Berlin.

As incredible as it sounds, everything in _Agent Garbo_ is true, based on years of archival research and interviews with Pujol’s family. This pulse-pounding thriller set in the shadow world of espionage and deception reveals the shocking reality of spycraft that occurs just below the surface of history.

*“The book presses ever forward down a path of historical marvels and astonishing facts. The effect is like a master class that’s accessible to anyone, and Agent Garbo often reads as though it were written in a single, perfect draft.” —The Atlantic*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Through Blue Skies to Hell: America's "Bloody 100th" in the Air War over Germany *




  








*A “surprisingly revealing” look at air combat, combining a WWII bombardier’s journal with a present-day perspective (Aviation News).*

This comprehensive look at air war over Europe during the climactic year of World War II combines firsthand experience with expert analysis. The centerpiece is a mission-by-mission diary of 1st Lt. Richard R. Ayesh, bombardier on a B-17 Flying Fortress, who flew with the 100th Bombardment Group, 13th Combat Wing of the 8th Air Force—the legendary “Bloody 100th.” He received the Distinguished Flying Cross, Croix de Guerre, and Air Medal with Four Oak Leaf Clusters, among others. This book follows Ayesh’s progress from his youth during the Great Depression in Wichita, Kansas, which was rapidly becoming the air capital of the nation, to his arrival in England as a lieutenant in a bomber crew assigned to assault the Third Reich.

The author provides a look at the principles of American daylight strategic bombing, while relaying the overall military situation on the ground and in the air just after D-Day. Covering all aspects of air war in a clear, concise, yet nontechnical manner, the book covers such topics as photo-reconnaissance, munitions and bomb types, aircraft characteristics, fighter and bomber tactics, bomber formations, strategic target selection, radars, countermeasures and counter-counter measures. The unaltered diary of Lt. Ayesh is presented mission-by-mission, punctuated by tragedy and heroism, with explanations and commentary of the significance of events and actions described en route. The result is one of the most frank and exciting works on the air war over Europe to date.

After Lt. Ayesh is followed on his perilous return home in U-boat infested waters, the book assesses the effectiveness of US strategy in ultimately paralyzing the Nazi war machine. Finally, the complex moral issues raised by area and city bombing are explored, with twenty-first century implications.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*With Wings As Eagles: The Eighth Air Force in World War II *




  








Beginning in 1942, the Eighth Air Force began a precision bombing raid offensive deep into Nazi Germany, embarking from bases in rural England. Nearly 350,000 Americans were transplanted to English soil, joining their British colleagues for this joint Allied offensive. For many it was a period of great risk, and arguably the greatest adventure of their lives.

_*With Wings As Eagles*_ celebrates the heroics of these pilots and their missions. A lavishly illustrated, full-color, hardcover original, the narrative is the result of the author’s exclusive interviews with many of the pilots and crew, as well as research from contemporary diaries, journals, and scrapbooks. Readers relive the nostalgia and vivid reminiscences — of days of seemingly endless boredom and fatigue, the loneliness of soaring in an aluminum cocoon four miles over an intended target, and a surprising account of parachuting onto German soil and being captured by women and children.

_*With Wings As Eagles*_ relives the drama and history of an heroic era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*If Britain Had Fallen: The Real Nazi Occupation Plans *




  








*What if Germany had invaded the British Isles? “A distinguished contribution to the canon of alternate histories” (Military History).*

_If Britain Had Fallen_ is a fascinating contemplation of what it would have been like for Britain to live day to day under Nazi occupation. It discusses every phase of the scenario, from the German pre-invasion maneuvering and preparations, to the landing of troops, to the German seizure of power.

What would have happened to the king and the government? Would America, Canada, or Australia have come to the rescue? Would the British people have grown to accept the occupation? Would the deportation of friends and the flying of the swastika from Buckingham Palace incite passive compliance, or brave resistance?

All these questions and more are explored in this thought-provoking and chilling pastiche of the twentieth century’s most enduring and darkest episodes. Based on a classic television film of the same name, this book includes illustrations and an updated foreword by military historian Norman Longmate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*With the Old Breed: At Peleliu and Okinawa*




  








*“Eugene Sledge became more than a legend with his memoir, With The Old Breed. He became a chronicler, a historian, a storyteller who turns the extremes of the war in the Pacific—the terror, the camaraderie, the banal and the extraordinary—into terms we mortals can grasp.”—Tom Hanks

NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

In _The Wall Street Journal_, Victor Davis Hanson named _With the Old Breed_ one of the top five books on epic twentieth-century battles. Studs Terkel interviewed the author for his definitive oral history, _The Good War_. Now E. B. Sledge’s acclaimed first-person account of fighting at Peleliu and Okinawa returns to thrill, edify, and inspire a new generation.

An Alabama boy steeped in American history and enamored of such heroes as George Washington and Daniel Boone, Eugene B. Sledge became part of the war’s famous 1st Marine Division—3rd Battalion, 5th Marines. Even after intense training, he was shocked to be thrown into the battle of Peleliu, where “the world was a nightmare of flashes, explosions, and snapping bullets.” By the time Sledge hit the hell of Okinawa, he was a combat vet, still filled with fear but no longer with panic.

Based on notes Sledge secretly kept in a copy of the New Testament, _With the Old Breed_ captures with utter simplicity and searing honesty the experience of a soldier in the fierce Pacific Theater. Here is what saved, threatened, and changed his life. Here, too, is the story of how he learned to hate and kill—and came to love—his fellow man.

*“In all the literature on the Second World War, there is not a more honest, realistic or moving memoir than Eugene Sledge’s. This is the real deal, the real war: unvarnished, brutal, without a shred of sentimentality or false patriotism, a profound primer on what it actually was like to be in that war. It is a classic that will outlive all the armchair generals’ safe accounts of—not the ‘good war’—but the worst war ever.”—Ken Burns*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/30/22.

Currently $2.

*The Fires of Babylon: Eagle Troop and the Battle of 73 Easting *




  








*A riveting true story of tank warfare in Iraq during Operation Desert Storm under the command of Captain H. R. McMaster.*

As a new generation of main battle tanks came onto the line during the 1980s, neither the United States nor the USSR had the chance to pit them in combat. But once the Cold War between the superpowers waned, Iraq’s Saddam Hussein provided the chance with his invasion of Kuwait. Finally the new US M1A1 tank would see how it fared against the vaunted Soviet-built T-72.

On the morning of August 2, 1990, Iraqi armored divisions invaded the tiny emirate of Kuwait. The Iraqi Army, after its long war with Iran, had more combat experience than the US Army. Who knew if America’s untested forces could be shipped across the world and then contest the battle-hardened Iraqis on their home ground? The Kuwaitis had collapsed easily enough, but the invasion drew fierce condemnation from the United Nations, which demanded Hussein’s withdrawal. Undeterred by the rhetoric, the Iraqi dictator massed his forces along the Saudi Arabian border and dared the world to stop him. In response, the United States led the world community in a coalition of 34 nations in what became known as Operation Desert Storm—a violent air and ground campaign to eject the Iraqis from Kuwait. Leading this charge into Iraq were the men of Eagle Troop in the US Army’s 2nd Armored Cavalry Regiment.

Commanded by then-Captain H. R. McMaster—who would go on to serve as National Security Advisor in the Trump administration—Eagle Troop was the lead element of the US VII Corps’ advance into Iraq. On February 26, 1991, Eagle Troop encountered the Tawakalna Brigade of Iraq’s elite Republican Guard. By any calculation, the 12 American tanks didn’t stand a chance. Yet within a mere 23 minutes, the M1A1 tanks of Eagle Troop destroyed more than 50 enemy vehicles and plowed a hole through the Iraqi front. History would call it the Battle of 73 Easting.

Based on hours of interviews and archival research by renowned author Mike Guardia, this minute-by-minute account of the US breakthrough reveals an intimate, no-holds-barred account of modern warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/31/22.

Currently $3.

*Mind of My Mind (The Patternist Series Book 2) *




  








*From “one of science fiction’s finest writers”: A young woman with tremendous psychic power battles to set a new course for mankind (The New York Times).*

The baby’s name is Mary, and her father is immortal. For thousands of years he has orchestrated a selective breeding project, attempting to create a master race capable of controlling others through thought. Most of his attempts have resulted in volatile mutations, but Mary—whom he has raised in the rough part of a Southern California town—is the closest he has come to perfection. If he doesn’t handle her carefully, this greatest experiment will be his last. As Mary comes of age, she begins to grow aware of her psychic powers. And when she learns of her father’s plans for her, she refuses to acquiesce. She challenges him to a psychic war, battling to free her people and set a new course for mankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.


*The First Protectors: A Novel *




  








The last thing Ben Shepherd wanted was another war. But sometimes the universe won’t take no for an answer.

His body and spirit mangled by a lifetime of combat, Shepherd, a retired Navy SEAL, has retreated to the desolate desert of New Mexico to heal his wounds and dodge his demons. All he wants now is peace and quiet.

Both are shattered one starry night, when an alien ship crashes nearby. Out of the ship crawls the last, dying member of a conquered civilization. It’s been shot down by an extraterrestrial enemy, the vanguard of a ravenous force hunting for a new homeland. With its last gasp, the wounded alien injects Shepherd with a high-tech serum that gives him near superhuman powers.

Now, with a new body but a soul as fractured as ever, Shepherd becomes the reluctant leader of the human resistance against the coming invasion. With enemies on all sides, the man who couldn’t bear the guilt of seeing one more friend die in battle now finds himself charged with protecting the entire planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The City (with bonus short story The Neighbor): A Novel *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Includes Dean Koontz’s short story “The Neighbor”!

This ebook edition contains a special preview of Dean Koontz’s The Silent Corner.*

_Dean Koontz is at the peak of his acclaimed powers with this major new novel._

A young boy, a musical prodigy, discovering life’s wonders—and mortal dangers.
His best friend, also a gifted musician, who will share his journey into destiny.
His remarkable family, tested by the extremes of evil and bound by the depths of love . . . on a collision course with a band of killers about to unleash anarchy.
And two unlikely allies, an everyday hero tempered by the past and a woman of mystery who holds the key to the future.

These are the people of _The City,_ a place where enchantment and malice entwine, courage and honor are found in the most unexpected quarters, and the way forward lies buried deep inside the heart. Brilliantly illumined by magic dark and light, their unforgettable story is a riveting, soul-stirring saga that speaks to everyone, a major milestone in the celebrated career of #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author Dean Koontz and a dazzling realization of the evergreen dreams we all share.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Iron Prince (Warformed: Stormweaver Book 1) *




  








*Reidon Ward will become a god.*

He doesn't know it yet, of course. Reidon was born weak, sickly and small. Afflicted with a painful disease and abandoned by his parents because of it, he has had to fight tooth and nail for every minor advantage life has allowed him.

His perseverance has not gone unnoticed, however, and when the most powerful artificial intelligence in human history takes an interest in him, things began to change quickly. Granted a CAD—a Combat Assistance Device—with awful specs but an infinite potential for growth, Reidon finds himself at the bottom of his class at the Galens Institute, one of the top military academies in the Collective. Along with his best friend, Viviana Arada, Reidon will have to start his long climb through the school rankings, and on to the combat tournament circuits that have become humanity's greatest source of excitement and entertainment.

So begins the rise of a god. So begins the ascent of the Stormweaver.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Raven Tower *




  








*SHORTLISTED FOR THE 2020 WORLD FANTASY AWARD
Gods meddle in the fates of men, men play with the fates of gods, and a pretender must be cast down from the throne in this masterful first fantasy novel from Ann Leckie, *_*New York Times*_* bestselling author and winner of the Hugo, Nebula, and Arthur C. Clarke Awards.

"Absolutely wonderful. . .utterly brilliant." -- The New York Times Book Review*

For centuries, the kingdom of Iraden has been protected by the god known as the Raven.

He watches over his territory from atop a tower in the powerful port of Vastai. His will is enacted through the Raven's Lease, a human ruler chosen by the god himself. His magic is sustained by the blood sacrifice that every Lease must offer. And under the Raven's watch, the city flourishes.

But the Raven's tower holds a secret. Its foundations conceal a dark history that has been waiting to reveal itself. . .and to set in motion a chain of events that could destroy Iraden forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Luna Captured: Book 2 of the Luna Rising Series *




  








*I must have been CURSED from birth…*

...and that is becoming clearer with every passing day.

My ankles are swollen from the chains around them, my tongue feels like sandpaper, and the dripping water in the jail cell beside mine is so close, yet so far away.

For the first time in werewolf history, two wolves have the same mate.

The same woman was blessed by their goddess to be their partner for eternity, and I’m that woman.

_Yeah, that’s not a blessing to me..._

It’s bad enough I’m a human and unworthy of being a wolf’s mate, but now I’m the mate to two rival wolves, two alphas-to-be. Xavier and I have grown close…

...but _Axel Grimmwolf_, eye candy and a man no one dares stand against, is disgusted by the thought of a human being as his mate. _But even so, he lacks the strength to reject me..._

So here I am, chained up in his dungeon, with no idea what Axel will do with me after he uses me to get rid of Xavier’s pack. Assuming I live that long...

I know Xavier is searching for me, but what if he doesn’t find me in time?

*What if this is how I’m meant to die?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ember Rising (The Green Ember Series Book 3) *




  








A harrowing adventure inside enemy territory. Heather and Picket are plunged into the darkness of Morbin’s shadow, fighting to bear the flame of the cause and light the way for rabbitkind’s upright insurrection.

Hope for a Healing

Work for the Mending

Fight for the Rising


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Madeleine L'Engle Herself: Reflections on a Writing Life *




  








The author of over fifty books, including Newbery Award winner _A Wrinkle in Time, _Madeleine L'Engle is internationally acclaimed for her literary skills and her ability to translate intangible things of the spirit-- both human and divine--into tangible concepts through story. In _Madeleine L'Engle Herself: Reflections on a Writing Life,_ you'll find hundreds of this celebrated author's most insightful, illuminating, and transforming statements about writing, creativity, and truth.

INCLUDES NEVER-BEFORE-PUBLISHED MATERIAL FROM
L'ENGLE'S WORKSHOPS AND SPEECHES.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Planet of Slums *




  








*The “profound . . . brilliant” account of the rise of the world’s slums and the failures of modern urbanization—by the world’s leading urbanist (Arundhati Roy, activist and Booker Prize–winning author)*

According to the United Nations, more than one billion people now live in the slums of the cities of the South. In this brilliant and ambitious book, Mike Davis explores the future of a radically unequal and explosively unstable urban world.

From the sprawling _barricadas_ of Lima to the garbage hills of Manila, urbanization has been disconnected from industrialization, and even from economic growth. Davis portrays a vast humanity warehoused in shantytowns and exiled from the formal world economy. He argues that the rise of this informal urban proletariat is a wholly unforeseen development, and asks whether the great slums, as a terrified Victorian middle class once imagined, are volcanoes waiting to erupt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Capote: A Biography *




  








*The national bestselling biography and the basis for the film Capote starring Philip Seymour Hoffman in an Academy Award–winning turn.*

One of the strongest fiction writers of his generation, Truman Capote became a literary star while still in his teens. His most phenomenal successes include _Breakfast at Tiffany’s_, _In Cold Blood_, and _Other Voices, Other Rooms_. Even while his literary achievements were setting the standards that other fiction and nonfiction writers would follow for generations, Capote descended into a spiral of self-destruction and despair.

This biography by Gerald Clarke was first published in 1988—just four years after Capote’s death. In it, Clarke paints a vivid behind-the-scenes picture of the author’s life—based on hundreds of hours of in-depth interviews with the man himself and the people close to him. From the glittering heights of notoriety and parties with the rich and famous to his later struggles with addiction, Capote emerges as a richly multidimensional person—both brilliant and flawed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Mommie Dearest *




  








*The 40th anniversary edition of the “shocking” #1 New York Times bestseller with an exclusive new introduction by the author (Los Angeles Times).*

When Christina Crawford’s harrowing chronicle of child abuse was first published in 1978, it brought global attention to the previously closeted subject. It also shed light on the guarded world of Hollywood and stripped away the façade of Christina’s relentless, alcoholic abuser: her adoptive mother, movie star Joan Crawford.

Christina was a young girl shown off to the world as a fortunate little princess. But at home, her lonely, controlling, even ruthless mother made her life a nightmare. A fierce battle of wills, their relationship could be characterized as an ultimately successful, for Christina, struggle for independence. She endured and survived, becoming the voice of so many other victims who suffered in silence, and giving them the courage to forge a productive life out of chaos.

This ebook edition features an exclusive new introduction by the author, plus rare photographs from her personal collection and one hundred pages of revealing material not found in the original manuscript.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie: A Novel *




  








*Muriel Spark’s timeless classic about a controversial teacher who deeply marks the lives of a select group of students in the years leading up to World War II*

"Give me a girl at an impressionable age, and she is mine for life!” So asserts Jean Brodie, a magnetic, dubious, and sometimes comic teacher at the conservative Marcia Blaine School for Girls in Edinburgh. Brodie selects six favorite pupils to mold—and she doesn’t stop with just their intellectual lives. She has a plan for them all, including how they will live, whom they will love, and what sacrifices they will make to uphold her ideals. When the girls reach adulthood and begin to find their own destinies, Jean Brodie’s indelible imprint is a gift to some, and a curse to others.

_The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie_ is Spark’s masterpiece, a novel that offers one of twentieth-century English literature’s most iconic and complex characters—a woman at once admirable and sinister, benevolent and conniving.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Menopause Manifesto: Own Your Health with Facts and Feminism*




  








*An Instant New York Times, Washington Post, USA Today, San Francisco Chronicle, and Publishers Weekly Bestseller!

A Next Avenue Influencer in Aging 2021

#1 Canadian Bestseller

Just as she did in her groundbreaking bestseller The Vagina Bible, Dr. Jen Gunter, the internet’s most fearless advocate for women’s health, brings you empowerment through knowledge by countering stubborn myths and misunderstandings about menopause with hard facts, real science, fascinating historical perspective, and expert advice.

"I feel more equipped to care for my patients, challenge the patriarchy, and empower & educate thanks to her work and advocacy.” —Dr. Danielle Jones (Mama Doctor Jones)

“An exhilarating read and a comprehensive review of all things menopause.” —North American Menopause Society

“Gynecologist Gunter (The Vagina Bible) helps women navigate the ins and outs of menopause in this delightfully conversational and strongly feminist guide. Readers looking to separate menopausal fact from fiction should take note.” —Publishers Weekly

“Gunter mixes sound medical information with a bit of humor and a lot of candor…[this] frank and expert guide provides an informative and reassuring look at a long, often baffling and infuriating phase of life.” —Booklist*

The only thing predictable about menopause is its unpredictability. Factor in widespread misinformation, a lack of research, and the culture of shame around women’s bodies, and it’s no wonder women are unsure what to expect during the menopause transition and beyond.

Menopause is not a disease—it’s a planned change, like puberty. And just like puberty, we should be educated on what’s to come years in advance, rather than the current practice of leaving people on their own with bothersome symptoms and too much conflicting information. Knowing what is happening, why, and what to do about it is both empowering and reassuring.

Frank and funny, Dr. Jen debunks misogynistic attitudes and challenges the over-mystification of menopause to reveal everything you really need to know about:

*Perimenopause * Hot flashes * Sleep disruption * Sex and libido * Depression and mood changes * Skin and hair issues * Outdated therapies * Breast health * Weight and muscle mass * Health maintenance screening * And much more!

Filled with practical, reassuring information, this essential guide will revolutionize how women experience menopause—including how their lives can be even better for it!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Van Gogh: The Life *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “The definitive biography for decades to come.”—Leo Jansen, curator, the Van Gogh Museum, and co-editor of Vincent van Gogh: The Complete Letters*

Steven Naifeh and Gregory White Smith, who galvanized readers with their Pulitzer Prize–winning biography of Jackson Pollock, have written another tour de force—an exquisitely detailed, compellingly readable portrait of Vincent van Gogh. Working with the full cooperation of the Van Gogh Museum in Amsterdam, Naifeh and Smith have accessed a wealth of previously untapped materials to bring a crucial understanding to the larger-than-life mythology of this great artist: his early struggles to find his place in the world; his intense relationship with his brother Theo; and his move to Provence, where he painted some of the best-loved works in Western art. The authors also shed new light on many unexplored aspects of Van Gogh’s inner world: his erratic and tumultuous romantic life; his bouts of depression and mental illness; and the cloudy circumstances surrounding his death at the age of thirty-seven.

Though countless books have been written about Van Gogh, no serious, ambitious examination of his life has been attempted in more than seventy years. Naifeh and Smith have re-created Van Gogh’s life with an astounding vividness and psychological acuity that bring a completely new and sympathetic understanding to this unique artistic genius.

*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The New York Times Book Review • The Washington Post • The Wall Street Journal • San Francisco Chronicle • NPR • The Economist • Newsday • BookReporter *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*On Mystic Lake: A Novel (Ballantine Reader's Circle) *




  








*A poignant and tender story of love, loss, passion, and the fragile threads that bind families together from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Nightingale

“A beautifully simple, deeply compassionate story.”—Diana Gabaldon*

Annie Colwater's only child has just left home for school abroad. On that same day, her husband of twenty years confesses that he's in love with a younger woman. Alone in the house that is no longer a home, Annie comes to the painful realization that for years she has been slowly disappearing. Lonely and afraid, she retreats to Mystic, the small Washington town where she grew up, hoping that there she can reclaim the woman she once was—the woman she is now desperate to become again.

In Mystic, she is reunited with her first love, Nick Delacroix, a recent widower unable to cope with his grieving, too-silent six-year-old daughter, Izzie. Together, the three of them begin to heal, and, at last, Annie learns that she can love without losing herself. But just when she has found a second chance at happiness, her life is turned upside down again, and Annie must make a choice no woman should have to make. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Johnny Got His Gun *




  








*The Searing Portrayal Of War That Has Stunned And Galvanized Generations Of Readers*

An immediate bestseller upon its original publication in 1939, Dalton Trumbo?s stark, profoundly troubling masterpiece about the horrors of World War I brilliantly crystallized the uncompromising brutality of war and became the most influential protest novel of the Vietnam era. _Johnny Got His Gun_ is an undisputed classic of antiwar literature that?s as timely as ever.

?A terrifying book, of an extraordinary emotional intensity.?--_The Washington Post_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Slaughterhouse-Five: A Novel *




  








*A special fiftieth anniversary edition of Kurt Vonnegut’s masterpiece, “a desperate, painfully honest attempt to confront the monstrous crimes of the twentieth century” (Time), featuring a new introduction by Kevin Powers, author of the National Book Award finalist The Yellow Birds*

*Selected by the Modern Library as one of the 100 best novels of all time*

_Slaughterhouse-Five_, an American classic, is one of the world’s great antiwar books. Centering on the infamous World War II firebombing of Dresden, the novel is the result of what Kurt Vonnegut described as a twenty-three-year struggle to write a book about what he had witnessed as an American prisoner of war. It combines historical fiction, science fiction, autobiography, and satire in an account of the life of Billy Pilgrim, a barber’s son turned draftee turned optometrist turned alien abductee. As Vonnegut had, Billy experiences the destruction of Dresden as a POW. Unlike Vonnegut, he experiences time travel, or coming “unstuck in time.”

An instant bestseller, _Slaughterhouse-Five _made Kurt Vonnegut a cult hero in American literature, a reputation that only strengthened over time, despite his being banned and censored by some libraries and schools for content and language. But it was precisely those elements of Vonnegut’s writing—the political edginess, the genre-bending inventiveness, the frank violence, the transgressive wit—that have inspired generations of readers not just to look differently at the world around them but to find the confidence to say something about it. Authors as wide-ranging as Norman Mailer, John Irving, Michael Crichton, Tim O’Brien, Margaret Atwood, Elizabeth Strout, David Sedaris, Jennifer Egan, and J. K. Rowling have all found inspiration in Vonnegut’s words. Jonathan Safran Foer has described Vonnegut as “the kind of writer who made people—young people especially—want to write.” George Saunders has declared Vonnegut to be “the great, urgent, passionate American writer of our century, who offers us . . . a model of the kind of compassionate thinking that might yet save us from ourselves.”

Fifty years after its initial publication at the height of the Vietnam War, Vonnegut's portrayal of political disillusionment, PTSD, and postwar anxiety feels as relevant, darkly humorous, and profoundly affecting as ever, an enduring beacon through our own era’s uncertainties.

*“Poignant and hilarious, threaded with compassion and, behind everything, the cataract of a thundering moral statement.”—The Boston Globe*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Made in Savannah Mysteries Box Set: Books 1-10 (Made in Savannah Mysteries Deluxe Box Set Book 1)*




  








*After the mysterious death of her mafia “made man” husband, Carlita Garlucci makes a shocking discovery. Follow the Garlucci family saga as Carlita and her daughter try to escape their NY mob ties and make a fresh start in Savannah, Georgia. They soon realize you can run but can’t hide from your past.*

Treat yourself to this deluxe box set featuring the *first 10 novel*s from bestselling author Hope Callaghan’s “Made in Savannah Mystery Series.”

★★★★★_ *Highly recommended*
Clean cozy about a recently widowed mafia wife who finds her husband has left her with a mess of troubles. _- MH2o

*Discover for yourself why so many fans love the Made in Savannah Mystery Series with thousands of four and five Star Reviews on Amazon and Goodreads!*

If you like family sagas and clean cozy mysteries that keep you guessing till the end, you’ll love the Made in Savannah Mystery Series!”

*BONUS: RECIPES INCLUDED!*

-------------------

Made in Savannah Mysteries Boxed Set (Books 1-10)

*CONTENTS*
1-Key to Savannah
2-Road to Savannah
3-Justice in Savannah
4-Swag in Savannah
5-Trouble in Savannah
6-Missing in Savannah
7-Setup in Savannah
8-Merry Masquerade
9-The Family Affair
10-Pirates in Peril


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bethlehem Road (Charlotte and Thomas Pitt Series Book 10) *




  








*Members of Parliament are murdered crossing Westminster Bridge, in the New York Times–bestselling series set in Victorian London: “A sterling performance” (Library Journal).*

In the few minutes it takes to cross Westminster Bridge, Sir Lockwood Hamilton has his throat slit and is tied securely to the lamppost with his evening scarf. The killer then vanishes without being seen. Inspector Thomas Pitt thinks the motive might have been personal . . . or political. When a second Member of Parliament is murdered in the same way, politics appear to be the reason. Soon the suspect list includes anarchists and suffragettes. Public outrage mounts and fear grips London and Parliament after a third lamppost murder. Deep in his end of the investigation, Pitt must rely on his wife, Charlotte, and Great-aunt Vespasia to explore the drawing rooms of the upper class for clues to the mystery. With burning social issues swirling around them, the three of them must solve the case before another MP falls victim to the Westminster cutthroat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death in Ecstasy: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #4 *




  








*Tainted wine sends a member of a religious sect to meet her maker in a witty mystery marked by “quiet, intelligent deduction” (Kirkus Reviews).*

Did lovely Cara Quoyne get a whiff of the bitter almonds as she raised the goblet to her lips? We’ll never know: With a single sip of prussic acid she transported herself to the Hereafter.

Now Inspector Alleyn must investigate a murder at the House of the Sacred Flame, a rather quirky little religious sect in London where Cara was a novice. It seems that somebody was operating from very un-spiritual motivations . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Bloodied Ivy (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 3)*




  








*A professor’s death lures the reclusive detective and his sidekick to a bucolic crime scene: “Goldsborough does a masterly job with the Wolfe legacy” (Booklist).*

An academic so conservative he thought Ronald Reagan was a pinko, Hale Markham rules Prescott University like an intellectual tyrant—until the morning he's found dead at the bottom of one of Prescott’s famously beautiful ravines. Every liberal on campus hated the crotchety old crank, but which one is responsible for giving Markham his final push to the right? The case so intrigues the incomparable, reclusive master detective Nero Wolfe that he takes the unusual step of leaving the confines of his home. With man of action Archie Goodwin at his side, Wolfe examines jealous professors, a fanatical assistant, and a university president with an ego that—like the school itself—will not stop growing. Though they're far from the city, Wolfe and Goodwin will find that no back alley is as dangerous as the shadowy corridors of the Ivy League.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Valediction (Spenser Book 11) *




  








The most dangerous man to cross is one who isn't afraid to die. But the most deadly is one who doesn't want to live. And Spenser has just lost the woman who made life his #1 priority.

So when a religious sect kidnaps a pretty young dancer, no death threat can make Spenser cut and run. Now a hit man's bullet is wearing Spenser's name. But Boston's big boys don't know Spenser's ready and willing to meet death more than halfway.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pale Gray for Guilt: A Travis McGee Novel *




  






*From a beloved master of crime fiction, Pale Gray for Guilt is one of many classic novels featuring Travis McGee, the hard-boiled detective who lives on a houseboat.*

Travis McGee’s old football buddy Tush Bannon is resisting pressure to sell off his floundering motel and marina to a group of influential movers and shakers. Then he’s found dead. For a big man, Tush was a pussycat: devoted to his wife and three kids and always optimistic about his business—even when things were at their worst. So even though his death is ruled a suicide, McGee suspects murder . . . and a vile conspiracy.

*“As a young writer, all I ever wanted was to touch readers as powerfully as John D. MacDonald touched me.”—Dean Koontz*

Tush Bannon was in the wrong spot at the wrong time. His measly plot of land just so happened to sit right in the middle of a rich parcel of five hundred riverfront acres that big-money real estate interests decided they simply must have.

It didn’t matter that Tush was a nice guy with a family, or that he never knew he was dealing with a criminal element. They squashed him like a bug and walked away, counting their change. But one thing they never counted on: the gentle giant had a not-so-gentle friend in Travis McGee. And now he’s going to make them pay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Drowned Hopes (The Dortmunder Novels Book 7) *




  








*This rollicking tale of an aging robber who wants to blow up a reservoir “will keep readers laughing” (Publishers Weekly).*

In his day, Tom was a hard man. He came up with Dillinger in the 1930s, and pulled a lot of high-profile jobs before the state put him away. They meant it to be for good, but after twenty-three years the prisons are too crowded for seventy-year-old bank robbers, and so they let the old man go. Finally free, he heads straight for John Dortmunder’s house. Long ago, Tom buried $700,000, and now he needs help digging it up. While he was inside, the government dammed a nearby river, creating a reservoir and putting fifty feet of water on top of his money. He wants to blow the dam, drown the villagers, and move to Acapulco. If Dortmunder wants a clean conscience to go along with his share, he needs to find a nice way to get the money before Tom’s nasty instincts get the best of both of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Road to Ruin (The Dortmunder Novels Book 11) *




  








*In this "furiously funny" new novel from Donald Westlake, career thief John Dortmunder is back to steal a fleet of vintage cars from a corrupt CEO (New York Times).*

The con is on. The mark is Monroe Hall, a CEO who lavished more of his company's money on himself than the boys at Enron and WorldCom combined.

The loot? A fleet of vintage automobiles that would leave the Sultan of Brunei blushing.

The catch? Trying to outsmart a collection of angry union men who've been taken for a ride and blue-blooded suckers who've been taken for their family fortunes.

But if Dortmunder and his merry band of crooks are to drive off with the loot, they'll have to act fast -- before they get caught in a deadly crossfire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Thieves Dozen (The Dortmunder Novels Book 12) *




  








*Feating Donald E. Westlake's hapless hero, John Dortmunder, this original compilation of short stories ties in to Westlake's latest Dortmunder hardcover, The Road to Ruin.*

It's all Dortmunder, all the time, in this long-awaited collection representing one of the finest achievements in crime fiction. Chosen from hundreds of stories and decades of work, this is the first time that Westlake has offered a compilation of his short form Dortmunder adventures, including "Ask a Silly Question," "Horse Laugh," "Too Many Crooks," "A Midsummer's Daydream," "The Dortmunder Workout," "Party Animal," "Give 'Til It Hurts," "Jumble Sale," "Now What?," "Art and Craft," and "Fugue for Felons." Hailed as classics all, THIEVES' DOZEN will surely delight Westlake's ravenous fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Watch Your Back! (The Dortmunder Novels Book 13) *




  








*In his classic caper novels, Donald E. Westlake turns the world of crime and criminals upside-down: the bad get better, the good get worse, and God save anyone caught between a thief named John Dortmunder and his most improbable plans.*

It's a long way from the island of Manhattan to the island resort where Preston Fareweather has his hedonistic hideout-avoiding the legal prosecutions of five embittered ex-wives and enjoying the attentions of the prettiest gold diggers who happen to come his way. A terrible human being, Preston makes the terrible mistake of getting friendly with an equally dyspeptic personality: a New York fence named Arnie Albright.

Arnie went to the island paradise to become a happier man. It worked. After a week with Preston, Arnie comes home to New York with a whole new attitude and a proposition for his associate John Dortmunder: a can't miss, million-dollar robbery-of Preston's nearly unguarded, art-filled Fifth Avenue penthouse.

But when Dortmunder and his clean-up crew get together to plan the heist, they quickly get distracted and suddenly a billionaire from Fifth Avenue and a would-be Tony Soprano from New Jersey have one thing in common: John Dortmunder is after them both at the same time...and disaster can't be far behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What's So Funny? (The Dortmunder Novels Book 14) *




  








*In what may be the "best Dortmunder yarn yet," Westlake's seasoned but often scoreless crook must take on an impossible crime, one he doesn't want and doesn't believe in -- but a little blackmail goes a long way (Associated Press).*

All it takes is a few underhanded moves by a tough ex-cop named Eppick to pull Dortmunder into a game he never wanted to play.

With no choice, he musters his always-game gang and they set out on a perilous treasure hunt for a long-lost gold and jewel-studded chess set once intended as a birthday gift for the last Romanov czar, which unfortunately reached Russia after that party was over.

From the moment Dortmunder reaches for his first pawn, he faces insurmountable odds. The purloined past of this precious set is destined to confound any strategy he finds on the board. Success is not inevitable with John Dortmunder leading the attack, but he's nothing if not persistent, and some gambit or other might just stumble into a winning move.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fractured *




  








_Welcome, neighbor!_
Julie Prentice and her family move across the country to the idyllic Mount Adams district of Cincinnati, hoping to evade the stalker who’s been terrorizing them ever since the publication of her bestselling novel, _The Murder Game_. Since Julie doesn’t know anyone in her new town, when she meets her neighbor John Dunbar, their instant connection brings measured hope for a new beginning. But she never imagines that a simple, benign conversation with him could set her life spinning so far off course.

_We know where you live…_
After a series of misunderstandings, Julie and her family become the target of increasingly unsettling harassment. Has Julie’s stalker found her, or are her neighbors out to get her, too? As tension in the neighborhood rises, new friends turn into enemies, and the results are deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Looking Glass (The Naturalist Book 2)*




  








*A Wall Street Journal bestseller.*

Professor Theo Cray caught one of the most prolific serial killers in history using revolutionary scientific methods. Cut off from university research because of the shroud of suspicion around him after the death of his former student and the aftermath of catching his quarry, Cray tries to rebuild his life but finds himself drawn into another unsolved case.

The desperate father of a missing child, ignored by the authorities and abandoned by his community, turns to Theo for help. The only clues are children’s drawings and an inner-city urban legend about someone called the Toy Man.

To unravel the mystery behind the Toy Man, Theo must set aside his scientific preconceptions and embrace a world where dreams and nightmares carry just as much weight as reality. As he becomes immersed in the case, he discovers a far-reaching conspiracy—one that hasn’t yet claimed its last victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder Theory (The Naturalist Book 3) *




  








*The desire to kill is becoming contagious in this riveting novel of conceivable mad science by the Wall Street Journal bestselling author of The Naturalist.*

Computational biologist and serial-killer hunter Dr. Theo Cray receives an off-the-record request from the FBI to investigate an inexplicable double homicide. It happened at the excavation site where a murderer had buried his victims’ remains. In custody is a forensic technician in shock, with no history of aggression. He doesn’t remember a thing. His colleagues don’t even recognize the man they thought they knew. But an MRI reveals something peculiar. And abnormal.

What on earth made him commit murder?

After discovering that a mysterious man has been stalking crime scenes and stealing forensic data, Cray has a radical and terrifying theory. Now he must race against time to find a darker version of himself: a scientist with an obsession in pathological behavior who uses his genius not to catch serial killers—but to create them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*They Called Him Preacher: The Man behind the Legend (Preacher/The First Mountain Man) *




  








*JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. WHERE THE BULLET IS LAW.*

Of all the Western series by William Johnstone, the epic saga of the mountain man known as Preacher may be the most beloved and enduring. This special edition includes two of Preacher’s greatest adventures—_Cheyenne Challenge_ and _Preacher and the Mountain Caesar_—featuring two of the legend’s bloodiest showdowns . . .

*TO HELL AND BACK*
Ten years ago, Preacher taught a bad man from the east a violent lesson he’d never forget. Today, that man returns to even the score by igniting an all-out Indian war. The battle lines are drawn. The players are cutthroat. And Preacher’s scalp is the ultimate prize . . .

*OF GODS AND MONSTERS*
In the mountains of Montana, Preacher stumbles upon the town of Nova Roma, aka New Rome. It’s ruled by a ruthless tyrant straight out of ancient history. But Preacher refuses to bow down to a power-mad Caesar who thinks he’s a god—not if he bleeds like a man . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Jensen Brand *




  








*In this western series opener by two bestselling authors, a brother and sister team up to save their family and take down cattle rustlers.
JENSEN PROUD. JENSEN TOUGH.*

It’s the dawn of a new century. But on the vast Sugarloaf Ranch not much has changed since legendary gunfighter Smoke Jensen and his wife Sally tamed the land two decades ago. Raising cattle is still a dangerous business—and just as deadly as ever. When Smoke is injured swapping bullets with some cow thieves, Sally puts out a call for help to Matt, Ace, and the rest of the Jensen clan. But time is running out. The bloodthirsty rustlers are ready to strike again—and there are lots more of them. And the Sugarloaf’s last defense is Smoke and Sally’s next of kin…

Enter the Jensen twins. Denise and her brother Louis have just returned home from their schooling in Europe. Louis is studying to be a lawyer and is too sickly to defend the ranch. But Denise is to the manor born—she can ride like a man, shoot like her daddy, and face down the deadliest outlaws like nobody’s business. And there’ll be plenty opportunity to prove she’s got Jensen blood in her veins—cold, deadly, and playing for keeps…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Thin Red Line (The World War II Trilogy Book 2) *




  








*With “shattering prose,” the New York Times–bestselling author of From Here to Eternity captures the intense combat in the battle of Guadalcanal (San Francisco Chronicle).*

In August of 1942 the first American marines charged Guadalcanal, igniting a six-month battle for two thousand square miles of jungle and sand. In that gruesome stretch sixty thousand Americans made the jump from boat to beach, and one in nine did not return. James Jones fought in that battle, and _The Thin Red Line_ is his haunting portrait of men and war. The soldiers of C-for-Charlie Company are not cast from the heroic mold. The unit’s captain is too intelligent and sensitive for the job, his first sergeant is half mad, and the enlisted men begin the campaign gripped by cowardice. Jones’s moving portrayal of the Pacific combat experience stands among the great literature of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $4.

*Holly Lin: Books 1-3 (Holly Lin Series)*




  








*The first three thrillers in the best-selling Holly Lin series: No Shelter, The Devil You Know, Hollow Point.*

“Excellent—memorable and something I’ll read more than once.” —Roxane Gay, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _An Untamed State_ on _No Shelter_

*NO SHELTER*

Holly Lin is living two lives. To her friends and family, she’s a pleasant, hardworking nanny. To her boss and colleagues, she’s one of the best non-sanctioned government assassins in the world.

But when a recent mission goes wrong causing one of her team members to die, Holly realizes she might no longer be cut out for the work — except the mission, as it turns out, is only half over, and to complete it will take her halfway across the world and bring her face to face with a ghost from her past.

Things are about to get personal. And as Holly Lin’s enemies are about to find out, she is not a nanny they want to piss off.

*THE DEVIL YOU KNOW*

Javier Diaz is dead. Holly Lin knows this because she killed Javier and his men. Now, to protect her family, Holly must travel to Mexico to take out Javier's father before he learns about the death of his son.

It should be a simple mission, but nothing is ever simple for Holly Lin. The plan is to take out everybody in the Diaz compound — until she encounters a woman and two children hiding inside.

Suddenly, the night is only beginning. And by the end, Holly will come face to face with a new kind of evil — one that she will have no choice but to defeat.

*HOLLOW POINT*

Holly Lin has a new life. A new identity. It's been almost a year since she walked away from being a non-sanctioned government assassin. She now lives in a small Texan town, spending her nights as a bartender, her days shelving books at the local library.

But it all changes one night when she's approached by a woman covered in blood — a woman holding a baby. Within minutes, the baby has been placed in Holly's arms and the woman is dead, killed by two men.

Soon Holly Lin will learn a hard truth: the world she walked away from hasn't forgotten her. And it will do whatever it takes to get her back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Stalking Silk: A Killer in the Shadows (The June Kato Intrigue Series Book 2) *


  








*He has killed before.*

He's hungry for more.

In this twisting stalker murder mystery, over-worked June Kato is at the limit of her patience, even on the best of days. To relieve the stress of a demanding neurosurgery career, and to help warm her bed, she's ready to grab the next guy that comes along. But is she ready for the man who is set on getting her? When cute but anonymous text messages turn into odd phone calls, which eventually become strange gifts, it becomes obvious June has attracted a stalker, not a new lover. An old police friend accomplishes little with his cursory investigation, and even a private detective isn't much help. Taking matters in her own hands, June goes on the defensive when her stalker follows her life, at home, at work, everywhere. With no help from the authorities, she does her best to learn the creep's identity, making one wrong guess after another.

By the time June uncovers the true identity of her stalker, he has gotten too close. With no one near to rescue her, can she outwit him and get free? Or will her courage rule the day?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Yakuza Lover: Late Nights with Deadly Consequences (The June Kato Intrigue Series Book 3) *




  








*She played a deadly game.*

Would the risk be worth it?

Young Asian women are forced into the fast-paced world of Japanese organized crime--with no way out. When murders of the women start, local police departments set up a task force to put an end to it. The sting operation needs one person who can get close to the yakuza head, someone beautiful enough to pull off the image of being a high-class call girl, and clever enough to out-wit organized crime gangsters. 

Against her better judgment but with justice on her mind, June enters the dark world of Japanese organized crime. Masquerading as a classy call girl, and relying on her knowledge of contemporary Japanese culture, she agrees to visit an LA nightclub for one night, hoping to find inside information to help the police. Just as she gets in too deep, the cops abandon June, leaving her stranded in the bloody hands of gangsters.

Desperate to save herself, June needs to climb, crawl, even kill her way to survival before time runs out.
Will she?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blood River: The Terrifying Journey through the World's Most Dangerous Country*




  








*A British journalist retraces the legendary 1874 expedition of H. M. Stanley in this “remarkable marriage of travelogue and history” (Max Hastings, author of Armageddon).*

When _Daily Telegraph_ correspondent Tim Butcher was sent to Africa in 2000,. he quickly became obsessed with the Congo River and the idea of recreating H. M. Stanley’s nineteenth-century journey along the nearly three-thousand-mile waterway. Despite repeated warnings that his plan was suicidal, Butcher set out for the Congo’s eastern border with just a backpack and a few thousand dollars hidden in his boots.

Making his way in an assortment of vehicles, including a motorbike and a dugout canoe, helped along by a cast of characters from UN aid workers to a pygmy rights advocate, he follows in the footsteps of the great Victorian adventurer. Butcher’s forty-four-day journey along the Congo River is an unforgettable story of exploration, survival, and history come to life.

“Quite superb . . . a masterpiece.” —John le Carré, #1 _New York Times_–bestselling author


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Chancellorsville's Forgotten Front: The Battles of Second Fredericksburg and Salem Church, May 3, 1863 *




  








*The first book-length study of two overlooked engagements that helped turned the tide of a pivotal Civil War battle.*

By May of 1863, the stone wall at the base of Marye’s Heights above Fredericksburg, Virginia, loomed large over the Army of the Potomac, haunting its men with memories of slaughter from their crushing defeat there the previous December. They would assault it again with a very different result the following spring. This time the Union troops wrested the wall and high ground from the Confederates and drove west into the enemy’s rear. The inland drive stalled in heavy fighting at Salem Church. _Chancellorsville’s Forgotten Front_ is the first book to examine Second Fredericksburg and Salem Church and the central roles they played in the final Southern victory.

Authors Chris Mackowski and Kristopher D. White have long appreciated the pivotal roles these engagements played in the Chancellorsville campaign, and just how close the Southern army came to grief—and the Union army to stunning success. Together they seamlessly weave their extensive newspaper, archival, and firsthand research into a compelling narrative to better understand these combats, which usually garner little more than a footnote to the larger story of Stonewall Jackson’s march and fatal wounding.

_Chancellorsville’s Forgotten Front_ offers a thorough examination of the decision-making, movements, and fighting that led to the bloody stalemate at Salem Church, as Union soldiers faced the horror of an indomitable wall of stone—and an undersized Confederate division stood up to a Union juggernaut.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*SS Einsatzgruppen: Nazi Death Squads, 1939–1945 (History of Terror) *




  







In June 1941, Adolf Hitler, whose loathing of Slavs and Jewish Bolsheviks knew no bounds, launched Operation Barbarossa, throwing 4 million troops, supported by tanks, artillery and aircraft into the Soviet Union. Operational groups of the German Security Service, SD, followed into the Baltic and the Black Sea areas. Their orders: neutralize elements hostile to Nazi domination. Combined SS and SD headquarters were set up in Riga (northern), Mogilev (middle) and Kiev (southern), each with subordinate units of the SD, the Einsatzgruppen, and lower echelons of Einsatzkommandos.

Communist and Soviet NKVD (Peoples Commissariat for Internal Affairs) agents were targeted, and from August 1941 to March 1943, 4,000 Soviet and communist agents were arrested and executed. In addition, far greater numbers of partisans and communists were shot to ensure political and ethnic purity in the occupied territories. Einsatzgruppe A, under Adolf Eichmann, executed 29,000 people listed as Jews or mostly Jews in Latvia and Lithuania in the early stages of the operation. In the Einsatzgruppe C report for September 1941, there is a comment, 50,000 executions foreseen in Kiev. In five months in 1941, Einsatzkommando III commander, Karl Jger, reported killing 138,272 (48,252 men, 55,556 women and 34,464 children).

The Einsatzgruppen were death squads their tools the rifle, the pistol and the machine gun. It is estimated that the Einsatzgruppen executed more than 2 million people between 1941 and 1945, including 1.3 million Jews.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/31/22.

Currently $3.

*The Second World War: A Complete History *




  








*“Mr. Gilbert brings the strongest possible credentials to his history of World War II, and the result is a magisterial work” (The New York Times).*

In the hands of master historian Martin Gilbert, the complex and compelling story of the Second World War comes to life. This narrative captures the perspectives of leading politicians and war commanders, journalists, civilians, and ordinary soldiers, offering gripping eyewitness accounts of heroism, defeat, suffering, and triumph.

This is one of the first historical studies of World War II that describes the Holocaust as an integral part of the war. It also covers maneuvers, strategies, and leaders operating in European, Asian, and Pacific theatres. In addition, this book brings in survivor testimonies of occupation, survival behind enemy lines, and the experience of minority groups such as the Roma in Europe, to offer a comprehensive account of the war’s impact on individuals on both sides. This is a sweeping narrative of one of the most deadly wars in history, which took almost forty million lives, and irrevocably changed countless more.

“Gilbert’s flowing narrative is spiced with anecdotal details culled from diaries, memoirs, and official documents. He is especially skillful at interweaving summaries of military strategy with vignettes of civilian suffering.” —_Newsweek_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/01/22.

Currently $1.

*Dragon King Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 3 *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*





  








*Charlie thought building a spaceship had been tough, so being king should be a piece of cake. Unfortunately, it was like a cake made of cement. Hard to swallow, and just might kill him.*

It was good being king, or so Charlie had believed. After an abrupt crash arrival, people had finally stopped trying to kill him–for the most part, anyway–and his new subjects respected him. Or feared him. It was sort of hard to tell, what, with the ginormous dragon who had eaten the previous king standing right behind him.

In any case, Charlie was now ruling this realm as best he knew how. And it all seemed to be going well. But he worried it wouldn’t last, and just his luck, word of a strange new threat soon reached his ears. A threat that might even have a bit of magic on their side. Of course, that was impossible on this non-magical world, but he had begun to accept that the impossible seemed to follow him wherever he went, like a hungry dog lurking in his shadow.

Faced with an unseen enemy, Charlie had to not only keep his friends safe, but the people who looked up to King Charlie as well. It was going to be a hell of a task, and the spaceman from Earth only hoped he was up for the challenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Fighter Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 5 *


*Book 4 is currently **Free Here.*





  








*A magic wielding astronaut fighting off an alien invasion with his dragon friend? Charlie thought they might actually pull it off... that is if Lady Luck decided to play nice for a change. Unfortunately, knowing his fortunes, the odds of that were slim to none.*

Could a magic wielding astronaut fight off an alien invasion with just his vampire assassin and space dragon friends? Amazingly, Charlie thought they might actually pull it off... that is if Lady Luck decided to play nice for a change. Unfortunately, knowing his fortunes, the odds of that were slim to none.

The aliens were coming, that much was certain. What they could do to stop them, however, remained up in the air. Having joined forces with the mighty AIs overseeing the planet and its defenses, at least and their toys had been upgraded accordingly. The magic users now had big guns. But against a magical enemy they couldn’t see coming?

All the weapons in the system would not be of any use. They were screwed. That is, unless they could somehow harness their own magic. That, or perhaps bring to bear something entirely new, spawned not in a distant galaxy, but rather in their own realm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Portal Thief Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 6 *




  








*Charlie had a constant companion everywhere he went. Unfortunately, its name was Trouble.*

Space portals to another galaxy were just the beginning of the worries piled high on Charlie's plate. Not only was he facing a hostile band of alien mercenaries, hell-bent on capturing his home and enslaving his people, but now, it seemed, there was something more afoot.

With his homeworld, solar system, and even the entire galaxy at risk, Charlie and the great AI minds of Earth had to make a decision. Would they wait for the alien aggressors to make their next move, or would they step up and take the fight to them? Whatever the decision, Charlie knew he and his friends would be in for the fight of their lives. And against an anemy more powerful than any they'd ever imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rebel Mage Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 7 *




  








*When the going gets tough, the tough get going. Or in Charlie's case, the going just gets tougher. It was enough to make him wonder if his luck would ever change. He should have known better.*

Charlie had already managed to overcome alien mercenaries in two galaxies, miraculously saving his own neck as well that those of his dear friends. But things were getting complicated, and fast. Very, very complicated, in fact.

With their forces in the dark as to the true nature of their enemy, Charlie and his band of rebel pirates and resistance fighters would have to dig deep if they hoped to find a way to overcome the deadly foe. And failure? It would mean a life of slavery if they were lucky, though Death was a far more likely outcome.

But there was another, unexpected player in this game of magic and warfare. More than one, in fact. And as their roles became clear, the entire nature of the battlefield would change. But whether or not they could adapt in time to survive remained to be seen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Warp Speed Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 8 *




  








*When your luck just plain sucks in not one galaxy, but two, most people would throw in the towel. But not Charlie. In fact, it almost seemed like he was a glutton for that sort of misery.*

His friends were spread across two distant galaxies, separated by a heavily guarded magical portal and struggling to deal with a war now spilling over into both the technological realm as well as the magical one. And it was beginning to look like they’d reached their breaking point.

But Charlie wasn’t about to give up, nor would he give in. If it was war they wanted, it was war they’d get, and he would cross space, and even time, if need be, to protect those he cared for.

He would soon realize, however, that he was facing off against an adversary not only more powerful than any he’d ever battled, but one also possessing a diabolical plan worse than he’d ever imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Checkmate Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 9 *




  








*In an intergalactic pool of tech and magic, Charlie found himself in the warm spot. Whether or not that was a good thing only time would tell.*

Friends and comrades had put their lives on the line, defending not only their homes and loved ones, but their galaxy as well. Both galaxies, to be exact. And more than a few had paid the ultimate price.

Now the threat of a massive war spilling over between both realms had gone from a vague threat to a deadly reality, and facing Visla Dominus’s incredible power, Charlie and his friends were forced to call in every favor they were owed.

Even so, there was no guarantee of success. Underdogs to the last, Charlie and his friends prepared themselves for the battle to end all battles, one that would result in either victory or death.

*The final book in the Dragon Mage series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Castaway Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 10 *




  








_*Murphy’s Law: Whatever can go wrong, will go wrong. Charlie’s Law: Murphy was an optimist.*_

Trapped in a distant galaxy run by magic instead of technology? _Check_.
Kidnapped by space pirates and alien slave traders? _Check_.
Nearly eaten by wild dragons in gladiatorial combat? _Check_.
Locked in an interstellar war spanning galaxies? _Check_.

Charlie had faced it all, and yet somehow he and his friends had managed to come out on top. But now, at the peak of his powers, something new was coming over the horizon, and it was a threat the likes of which he’d never imagined.

Facing a desperate struggle against all odds, Charlie suddenly found himself forced to dig deeper than ever before, for it was not just _his_ life on the line this time, but also those of his dearest friends. If he could somehow come out on top they would live to fight another day. Anything less would mean death. Or worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Wild Card Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 11 *




  







*Stuck in a distant galaxy? Again? This really wasn’t Charlie’s day.*

Someone had Charlie in their crosshairs. A war-like race hell-bent on galactic domination. But unlike Charlie’s enemies of the past, this new threat had a few tricks up their sleeves, namely, using technology and magic interchangeably. Suddenly, what was once Charlie’s biggest advantage had been negated.

Worse yet, his own magic, as well as that of his friends, wasn’t quite working right in this new corner of space. In fact, they learned the hard way that if they weren’t careful they could just as easily harm their allies as well as their enemies. Strike two for Team Charlie.

Even so, they were fighting back with everything they had, all the while worrying their homes and families were at risk while they were locked in battle far, far away. One thing was for sure. With a kid on the way, Charlie was damn well going to do whatever it might take to get back home. But the question lingered. Would it be enough?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Nemesis (First Colony Book 2) *




  








*They had seven years to prepare.*

Earth is lost.

Seven years ago the New Earth colony received one final message from Earth…a warning. First, a global pandemic, then the emergence of a new species. A war for survival ravaged the Sol system. Now they are coming for the colony.

Many colonists don’t believe it, but Connor does. They must prepare. They must fight. But how can they survive something that killed every person back on Earth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Legacy (First Colony Book 3) *




  








*Hold the line.*

After narrowly defeating the invading enemy fleet, there is evidence that the attack isn’t over.

Thousands have died and all that stands between human extinction and the invaders are the remnants of the colonial military.

Connor must find a way to rally the colony using every scrap of ingenuity to stop the invaders. But will he succeed when he finds himself pitted against mankind’s ultimate enemy? This could be mankind’s final hour . . . or its greatest victory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Terminal Code: A VR Sci-Fi Murder Mystery Thriller *




  








*What happens when society fully embraces virtual reality?*

2050. New York City. Civilization has abandoned the real world for the pleasures and thrills of the virtual reality platform, SCAPE. Its mass adoption has changed the dynamics of humanity and now…crime.

*How do you solve an impossible murder…one that didn’t even happen in this reality?*

Dashiell Kincaid, a cocky security consultant known for his knowledge of SCAPE’s systems, is called to the scene of a murder but is quick to find that this one is much more than it seems, as it somehow crossed the bounds of SCAPE and into everyday life.

Kincaid’s quest for the truth reveals a deeper conspiracy than he bargained for and leads him to question the nature of his society, reality, and even himself.

_The Terminal Code _is a futuristic sci-fi crime thriller that examines humanity’s relationship with technology and reality. J.W. Galliger’s debut novel turns the “locked-room mystery” on its head with vivid characters, creative settings, and a breakneck plot that will keep you begging for more. Perfect for fans of Neal Stephenson, Ernest Cline, A.G. Riddle, Martha Wells, Blake Crouch, T.M. Haviland, and more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Citadel of Weeping Pearls (Xuya Universe) *




  








*“A beautifully written, bittersweet mystery in a wonderfully imaginative space setting” from the award-winning author of the Dominion of the Fallen trilogy (Fantasy Literature).*

The Citadel of Weeping Pearls was a great wonder; a perfect meld between cutting-edge technology and esoteric sciences—its inhabitants capable of teleporting themselves anywhere, its weapons small and undetectable and deadly.

Thirty years ago, threatened by an invading fleet from the Dai Viet Empire, the Citadel disappeared and was never seen again.

But now the empire itself is under siege, on the verge of a war against an enemy that turns their own mindships against them; and the Empress, who once gave the order to raze the Citadel, is in desperate need of its weapons. Meanwhile, on a small isolated space station, an engineer obsessed with the past works on a machine that will send her thirty years back, to the height of the Citadel’s power.

But the Citadel’s disappearance still extends chains of grief and regret all the way into the fraught atmosphere of the Imperial Court; and this casual summoning of the past might have world-shattering consequences . . .

A new book set in the award-winning, critically acclaimed Xuya universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Glass Magician (The Paper Magician Series, Book 2) *




  








Three months after returning Magician Emery Thane’s heart to his body, Ceony Twill is well on her way to becoming a Folder. Unfortunately, not all of Ceony’s thoughts have been focused on paper magic. Though she was promised romance by a fortuity box, Ceony still hasn’t broken the teacher-student barrier with Emery, despite their growing closeness.
When a magician with a penchant for revenge believes that Ceony possesses a secret, he vows to discover it…even if it tears apart the very fabric of their magical world. After a series of attacks target Ceony and catch those she holds most dear in the crossfire, Ceony knows she must find the true limits of her powers…and keep her knowledge from falling into wayward hands.
The delightful sequel to Charlie N. Holmberg’s _The Paper Magician_, _The Glass Magician_ will charm readers young and old alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Double, Double (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 45) *




  








*DOUBLE, DOUBLE*

On a routine exploratory mission, the Starship U.S.S. _Hood_ picks up a distress signal from a research expedition thought lost long ago -- the expedition of Dr. Roger Korby, one of the centuries' greatest scientific minds. Korby himself is dead, it seems, but his colleagues have made a most incredible discover -- a discovery they insist the _Hood's_ captain see for himself. Reluctantly, the captain agrees to beam down...
Meanwhile, the crew of the U.S.S. _Enterprise™_ begins long-overdue shore leave on Tranquility Seven. James T. Kirk is looking forward to a few days of rest and relaxation....until what seems like a bizarre case of mistaken identity plunges Kirk into a whirlpool of mayhem and murder.

And puts an inhuman stranger with his memories and anilities in command of the _Enterprise._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Shell Game (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 63) *




  








*Shell Game*

While on the routine mission to retrieve a research drone for recycling, the U.S.S. _Enterprise™_ encounters a Romulan space station adrift within Federation borders. Exploring the lifeless station, the crew finds ghostly apparitions flitting at the edges of sight.

Soon the U.S.S. _Enterprise _is also inexplicably without power. Captain Kirk and his crew must now solve the mystery of the strange apparitions before the Starship suffers the station's fate.

The situation becomes desperate when a Romulan warship arrives looking for the station, and the Romulan Commander accuses the Federation of treachery. Before Captain Kirk can save the Starship _Enterprise_ from complete destruction, he must avoid becoming drawn into a deadly shell game -- a game that will leave no winners and no survivors...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mudd in Your Eye (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 81) *




  








After millennia of warfare, the planets Prastor and Distrel may have finally achieved a lasting peace. Investigating on behalf of the Federation, Captain Kirk is shocked to find out that the architect of the peace is none other than that notorious con artist, Harcourt Fenton Mudd!

Mudd claims to be a changed man, but Kirk has his doubts. He knows that Mudd has to be running some sort of scam, but what is he up to? Kirk must find out soon--before the peace gives way to unending war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Challenge: Star Trek the Original Series *




  







The Challenge takes place between the episodes Galileo Seven and Court Martial and is the final Federation-Harrata Imperium conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tooth and Claw (Star Trek: The Next Generation Book 60) *




  








Ntignano was a populated world with a perfect sun -- until the right technology fell into the wrong hands. Now the sun is failing quickly, and the _Starship Enterprise™_ has just one chance to evacuate the þeeing refugees. Captain Jean-Luc Picard must succeed in delicate negotiations with the only people who can help them: a prickly neighboring species known as the Tsorans.

To assist in that effort, Commander Will Riker was assigned a very different diplomatic task. As a polite formality and show of good faith, he accompanied a young Tsoran prince to an exclusive hunting preserve. There, technology-damping Þelds and some of the galaxy's deadliest predators were supposed to test the untried noble's ability in the _kaphoora_ -- the hunt. But the shuttlecraft didn't land on Fandre; it crashed.

Now, cut off from Tsora and the _Enterprise,_ the survivors of the disaster face the ultimate struggle for survival. Without the aid of tricorders or phasers, Riker, his royal charge, and their would-be rescuers must Þght for their lives with the only weapons they can muster -- spears and _bat'leth,_ tooth and claw.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: First Contact (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *




  








*The official novelization of the widely acclaimed major motion picture based on Star Trek: The Next Generation!*

From the deepest, darkest reaches of space came the greatest threat the United Federation of Planets had ever faced: the Borg, a half-organic, half-mechanical species relentlessly bent on conquering and “assimilating” all intelligent life into their collective. Only through the courage and determination of the USS _Enterprise _crew was Captain Jean-Luc Picard able to be rescued from his own abduction and assimilation by the Borg and this alien menace prevented from destroying Earth itself.

Now, several years later, the Borg are back and more dangerous than ever, launching a new attack against the heart of the Federation—one that simultaneously threatens Earth’s past, present, and future. As Captain Picard and the _Enterprise_ crew risk their lives alongside unexpected allies, they must all stand against their greatest foe in a startling confrontation across time, even as the Borg Collective’s deadliest secret and its true face are finally revealed…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shadow of Night: A Novel (All Souls Trilogy, Book 2) *




  








*The #1 New York Times-bestselling sequel to A Discovery of Witches, book two of the All Souls Series. Look for the hit TV series “A Discovery of Witches,” streaming on AMC Plus, Sundance Now and Shudder. Season 2 premieres January 9, 2021! *

Picking up from _A Discovery of Witches_' cliffhanger ending, _Shadow of Night _takes reluctant witch Diana Bishop and vampire geneticist Matthew Clairmont on a trip through time to Elizabethan London, where they are plunged into a world of spies, magic, and a coterie of Matthew's old friends, the School of Night. As the search for Ashmole 782--the lost and enchanted manuscript whose mystery first pulled Diana and Matthew into one another's orbit--deepens and Diana seeks out a witch to tutor her in magic, the net of Matthew's past tightens around them. Together they find they must embark on a very different - and vastly more dangerous - journey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Becoming Supernatural: How Common People are Doing the Uncommon *




  








*WALL STREET JOURNAL BESTSELLER*

The author of the _New York Times_ bestseller _You Are the Placebo_, as well as _Breaking the Habit of Being Yourself_ and _Evolve Your Brain_, draws on research conducted at his advanced workshops since 2012 to explore how common people are doing the uncommon to transform themselves and their lives.

_Becoming Supernatural _marries the some of the most profound scientific information with ancient wisdom to show how people like you and me can experience a more mystical life.

Readers will learn that we are, quite literally supernatural by nature if given the proper knowledge and instruction, and when we learn how to apply that information through various meditations, we should experience a greater expression of our creative abilities; that we have the capacity to tune in to frequencies beyond our material world and receive more orderly coherent streams of consciousness and energy; that we can intentionally change our brain chemistry to initiate profoundly mystical transcendental experiences; and how, if we do this enough times, we can develop the skill of creating a more efficient, balanced, healthy body, a more unlimited mind, and greater access to the realms of spiritual truth. Topics include:

• Demystifying the body’s 7 energy centers and how you can balance them to heal
• How to free yourself from the past by reconditioning your body to a new mind
• How you can create reality in the generous present moment by changing your energy
• The difference between third-dimension creation and fifth-dimension creation
• The secret science of the pineal gland and its role in accessing mystical realms of reality
• The distinction between Space-Time vs. Time-Space realities


And much more...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Between the Bridge and the River: A Novel *




  








*The host of CBS’s The Late Late Show “takes us on a wild ride in his scintillating debut, a combination caper/morality tale with [a] barbed comic energy” (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).*

Two childhood friends from Scotland and two illegitimate half-brothers from the American South suffer and enjoy all manner of bizarre experiences which, as it turns out, are somehow interconnected and, surprisingly enough, meaningful. An eclectic cast of characters includes Carl Jung, Fatty Arbuckle, Virgil, Marat, Socrates, and Tony Randall.

Love, greed, hope, revenge, organized religion, and Hollywood are alternately tickled and throttled as Craig Ferguson’s madcap plot unfolds. Impossible to summarize and impossible to stop reading, this is a romantic comic odyssey that actually delivers—and rewards.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Midwest Survival Guide: How We Talk, Love, Work, Drink, and Eat . . . Everything with Ranch *




  








*New York Times Bestseller

A hilarious full-color guide to Midwestern culture, from comedian and journalist Charlie Berens, creator of the viral comedic series "The Manitowoc Minute"*

Have you ever had a goodbye lasting more than four hours? Do you lack the emotional capacity to say “I love you” so you just tell your loved ones to “watch out for deer”? Have you apologized to a stranger because she stepped on your foot? If you answered yes to any of these questions, there’s a good chance you’re a Midwesterner—or a Midwesterner at heart. 

Even if you answered no, you probably know someone who held the door for you from two football fields away. He likely waved at you and said, “Hey there,” like you organized the church bar crawl together. That was a Midwesterner in the wild. We understand that your interaction was strange—but it’s likely to get stranger. Don’t wait until they stick their head in your second-floor window to invite you over for a perch fry because they climbed on your roof to clean your gutters. There’s no need to pull the pepper spray; this species is helpful by nature. And the relationship could be very symbiotic—but only if you let it happen. And that’s where this book comes into play.

Inspired by my comedy tours across the Midwest and life growing up in Wisconsin, this book is an exploration into my favorite region on Earth. Some may think the Midwest is just a bunch of bland flyover states filled with less diversity than a Monsanto monoculture. But scratch that surface with your buck knife and you’ll find rich cultures and traditions proving we’re more than just fifty shades of milk. 

So whether you’re a born-and-bred Midwesterner looking to sharpen your skill at apologies or a costal elite visiting the in-laws for the holidays, this book will help you navigate the Midwest, with everything from the best flannel looks to dating and mating rituals (yes, casserole is involved) to climbing the corporate corn silo to how to handle a four-way stop—and every backyard brat fry in between. 

And for those of you who don’t like reading, don’t worry—we’ve got pictures! Toss in illustrations, sidebars, quizzes, and jokes worthy of a supper club stall and _The Midwest Survival Guide _is just the walleye-deep look into this distinctive, beautiful, and bizarre American culture you’ve been looking for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Biggest Bluff: How I Learned to Pay Attention, Master Myself, and Win *




  








*The New York Times bestseller!

A New York Times Notable Book

“The tale of how Konnikova followed a story about poker players and wound up becoming a story herself will have you riveted, first as you learn about her big winnings, and then as she conveys the lessons she learned both about human nature and herself.” —The Washington Post*
It's true that Maria Konnikova had never actually played poker before and didn't even know the rules when she approached Erik Seidel, Poker Hall of Fame inductee and winner of tens of millions of dollars in earnings, and convinced him to be her mentor. But she knew her man: a famously thoughtful and broad-minded player, he was intrigued by her pitch that she wasn't interested in making money so much as learning about life. She had faced a stretch of personal bad luck, and her reflections on the role of chance had led her to a giant of game theory, who pointed her to poker as the ultimate master class in learning to distinguish between what can be controlled and what can't. And she certainly brought something to the table, including a Ph.D. in psychology and an acclaimed and growing body of work on human behavior and how to hack it. So Seidel was in, and soon she was down the rabbit hole with him, into the wild, fiercely competitive, overwhelmingly masculine world of high-stakes Texas Hold'em, their initial end point the following year's World Series of Poker.

But then something extraordinary happened. Under Seidel's guidance, Konnikova did have many epiphanies about life that derived from her new pursuit, including how to better read, not just her opponents but far more importantly herself; how to identify what tilted her into an emotional state that got in the way of good decisions; and how to get to a place where she could accept luck for what it was, and what it wasn't. But she also began to win. And win. In a little over a year, she began making earnest money from tournaments, ultimately totaling hundreds of thousands of dollars. She won a major title, got a sponsor, and got used to being on television, and to headlines like "How one writer's book deal turned her into a professional poker player." She even learned to like Las Vegas.

But in the end, Maria Konnikova is a writer and student of human behavior, and ultimately the point was to render her incredible journey into a container for its invaluable lessons. The biggest bluff of all, she learned, is that skill is enough. Bad cards will come our way, but keeping our focus on how we play them and not on the outcome will keep us moving through many a dark patch, until the luck once again breaks our way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Course Called America: Fifty States, Five Thousand Fairways, and the Search for the Great American Golf Course *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Globe-trotting golfer Tom Coyne has finally come home. And he’s ready to play all of it.

After playing hundreds of courses overseas in the birthplace of golf, Coyne, the author of A Course Called Ireland and A Course Called Scotland, returns to his own birthplace and delivers a rollicking love letter to golf in the United States.*

In the span of one unforgettable year, Coyne crisscrosses the country in search of its greatest golf experience, playing every course to ever host a US Open, along with more than two hundred hidden gems and heavyweights, visiting all fifty states to find a better understanding of his home country and countrymen.

Coyne’s journey begins where the US Open and US Amateur got their start, historic Newport Country Club in Rhode Island. As he travels from the oldest and most elite of links to the newest and most democratic, Coyne finagles his way onto coveted first tees (Shinnecock, Oakmont, Chicago GC) between rounds at off-the-map revelations, like ranch golf in Eastern Oregon and homemade golf in the Navajo Nation. He marvels at the golf miracle hidden in the sand hills of Nebraska, and plays an unforgettable midnight game under bright sunshine on the summer solstice in Fairbanks, Alaska.

More than just a tour of the best golf the United States has to offer, Coyne’s quest connects him with hundreds of American golfers, each from a different background but all with one thing in common: pride in welcoming Coyne to their course. Trading stories and swing tips with caddies, pros, and golf buddies for the day, Coyne adopts the wisdom of one of his hosts in Minnesota: the best courses are the ones you play with the best people.

But, in the end, only one stop on Coyne’s journey can be ranked the Great American Golf Course. Throughout his travels, he invites golfers to debate and help shape his criteria for judging the quintessential American course. Should it be charmingly traditional or daringly experimental? An architectural showpiece or a natural wonder? Countless conversations and gut instinct lead him to seek out a course that feels bold and idealistic, welcoming yet imperfect, with a little revolutionary spirit and a damn good hot dog at the turn. He discovers his long-awaited answer in the most unlikely of places.

Packed with fascinating tales from American golf history, comic road misadventures, illuminating insights into course design, and many a memorable round with local golfers and celebrity guests alike, _A Course Called America_ is an epic narrative travelogue brimming with heart and soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mother's Day *




  








*The true story of Theresa Knorr, the twisted child abuser who murdered her daughters—with the help of her sons—told by a former New York Times reporter.*

In June 1985, Theresa Cross Knorr dumped her daughter Sheila’s body in California’s desolate High Sierra. She had beaten Sheila unconscious in their Sacramento apartment days earlier, then locked her in a closet to die. But this wasn’t the first horrific crime she’d committed against her own children.

The previous summer, Knorr had shot Sheila’s sister Suesan, then ordered her son to dig the bullet out of the girl’s back with a knife to hide the evidence. The infection that resulted led to delirium—at which point Knorr and her two sons drove Suesan into the mountains, doused her with gasoline, and set her on fire.

It would be almost a decade before her youngest daughter, Terry Knorr Graves, revealed her mother’s history of unfathomable violence. At first, she was met with disbelief by law enforcement and even her own therapist. But eventually, the truth about her monstrous abuse emerged—and here, an award-winning journalist details the jealousy, rage, and domineering behavior that escalated into homicide and shattered a family. 

A former reporter for the _New York Times_ and _Los AngelesTimes_ and the author of true-crime classics including _Angel of Darkness_, about serial killer Randy Kroft, and _Blood Cold_, about Robert Blake and Bonny Lee Bakley, Dennis McDougal reveals the shocking depths of depravity behind a case that made headlines across the nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Kill Shot: A Shadow Industry, a Deadly Disease *




  








*An award-winning investigative journalist's horrifying true crime story of America's deadliest drug contamination outbreak and the greed and deception that fueled it.*

Two pharmacists sit in a Boston courtroom accused of murder. The weapon: the fungus _Exserohilum rostratum_. The death count: 100 and rising. _Kill Shot _is the story of their hubris and fraud, discovered by a team of medical detectives who raced against the clock to hunt the killers and the fungal meningitis they'd unleashed.

"Bloodthirsty" is how doctors described the fungal microbe that contaminated thousands of drug vials produced by the New England Compounding Center (NECC). Though NECC chief Barry Cadden called his company the "Ferrari of Compounders," it was a slapdash operation of unqualified staff, mold-ridden lab surfaces, and hastily made medications that were injected into approximately 14,000 people. Once inside some of its human hosts, the fungus traveled through the tough tissue around the spine and wormed upward to the "deep brain," our control center for balance, breath, and the vital motor functions of life.

Now, investigative journalist Jason Dearen turns a spotlight on this tragedy--the victims, the heroes, and the perpetrators--and the legal loopholes that allowed it to occur. _Kill Shot_ forces a powerful but unchecked industry out of the shadows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Complete Ellery Queen Jr. Mysteries (The Ellery Queen Jr. Mystery Stories) *




  








*Two brave young sleuths connected to one of the greatest detectives of all time tackle their own cases in these eleven whodunits.*

For mystery fans, the name Ellery Queen brings to mind the sophisticated amateur sleuth who helped solve some of New York City’s most confounding cases. But he wasn’t the only one in his household with an eye for crime solving.

Here are eleven puzzling mysteries, nine solved by Djuna, the Queen family’s quick-witted assistant, with the help of his trusty Scottie, Champ; and two solved by Gulliver Queen—the chip-off-the-old-block nephew to the legendary detective himself.

Djuna solves _The Black Dog Mystery_, _The Golden Eagle Mystery_,_ The Green Turtle Mystery_,_ The Red Chipmunk Mystery_,_ The Brown Fox Mystery_,_ The White Elephant Mystery_,_ The Yellow Cat Mystery_,_ The Blue Herring Mystery_, and _The Purple Bird Mystery._

Gulliver solves_ The Mystery of the Merry Magician _and_ The Mystery of the Vanished Victim._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Big Four: A Hercule Poirot Mystery (Hercule Poirot series Book 5) *




  








*Famed private eye Hercule Poirot tackles international intrigue and espionage in this classic Agatha Christie mystery.*

Framed in the doorway of Hercule Poirot's bedroom stands an uninvited guest, coated from head to foot in dust. The man stares for a moment, then he sways and falls. Who is he? Is he suffering from shock or just exhaustion? Above all, what is the significance of the figure 4, scribbled over and over again on a sheet of paper?

Poirot finds himself plunged into a world of international intrigue, risking his life—and that of his "twin brother"—to uncover the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*They Do It With Mirrors: A Miss Marple Mystery (Miss Marple Mysteries Book 5) *




  








_*In Agatha Christie’s They Do It with Mirrors*_*, the indomitable Miss Marple investigates some rather deadly doings at a rehabilitation center for delinquents.*

Miss Marple senses danger when she visits a friend living in Stoneygates, a rehabilitation center for delinquents. Her fears are confirmed when someone shoots at the administrator. Although he is not injured, a mysterious visitor is less fortunate—shot dead simultaneously in another part of the building.
Pure coincidence? Miss Marple thinks not, and must use all her cunning to solve the riddle of the stranger’s visit … and his murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Pocket Full of Rye: A Miss Marple Mystery (Miss Marple Mysteries Book 6) *




  








_*In Agatha Christie’s classic, A Pocket Full of Rye*_*, the bizarre death of a financial tycoon has Miss Marple investigating a very odd case of crime by rhyme.*

Rex Fortescue, king of a financial empire, was sipping tea in his “counting house” when he suffered an agonizing and sudden death. On later inspection, the pockets of the deceased were found to contain traces of cereals.

Yet, it was the incident in the parlor which confirmed Miss Marple’s suspicion that here she was looking at a case of crime by rhyme. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Promised Land (The Spenser Series Book 4) *




  








*The Boston PI gets tangled in Cape Cod’s criminal underworld in this Edgar Award–winning mystery from the New York Times–bestselling author.*

Cape Cod businessman Harvey Shepard is in over his head. He lost a quarter million on a shady real estate deal, the loan shark is circling, and now he needs a private investigator to find out where his wife, Pam, disappeared to. Spencer takes the case, but finding Pam isn’t the hard part—the hard part is finding out she’s suspected of a bank robbery that led to murder.

Robert B. Parker’s Spencer novels featuring the former boxer turned Boston PI are “one of the great series in the history of the American detective story.” _Promised Land_, the Edgar Award–winning fourth Spencer novel, was also adapted into the pilot episode of the classic tv series _Spencer: For Hire_ (_The New York Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dead Land (V.I. Warshawski Novels Book 20) *




  








*NAMED A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR BY THE WASHINGTON POST
“A proper hero for these times . . . To us, V.I. is perfect.”* — *THE NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW
"Sara Paretsky’s gloriously kick-ass private eye, V.I. “Vic” Warshawski, is back . . . in a political-rot thriller that’s the definition of perfection in the genre."* — *THE WASHINGTON POST
Chicago’s legendary detective, V.I. Warshawski, knows her city’s rotten underbelly better than most, but she’s unable to avoid it when her goddaughter drags her into a fight over lakefront land use, in this propulsive novel from New York Times bestseller Sara Paretsky.*

Chicago may be the city of broad shoulders, but its political law is “Pay to Play.” Money changes hands in the middle of the night, and by morning, buildings and parks are replaced by billion-dollar projects.

Chicago PI V.I. Warshawski gets pulled into one of these clandestine deals through her impetuous goddaughter, Bernie Fouchard. Bernie tries to rescue Lydia Zamir, a famed singer-songwriter now living on the streets; Zamir’s life fell apart when her lover was murdered next to her in a mass shooting at an outdoor concert. Not only does Bernie plunge her and V.I. headlong into the path of some ruthless developers, they lead to the murder of the young man Bernie is dating. He’s a computer geek working for a community group called SLICK.

V.I. is desperate to find a mysterious man named Coop, who roams the lakefront in the middle of the night with his dog. She’s sure he holds the key to the mounting body count within SLICK. Coop may even know why an international law firm is representing the mass murderer responsible for Lydia’s lover’s death.

Instead, the detective finds a terrifying conspiracy stretching from Chicago’s parks to a cover-up of the dark chapters in America’s meddling in South American politics. Before she finds answers, this electrifying novel pushes V.I. close to the breaking point: People who pay to play take no prisoners.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Merciful Secret (Mercy Kilpatrick Book 3) *




  








*In this Wall Street Journal bestseller, a pair of ritual murders could expose Mercy Kilpatrick to something terrifying: her own past…*

Raised off the grid by survivalists, Mercy Kilpatrick believed in no greater safeguard than the backwoods of Oregon. Unforgiven by her father for abandoning the fold for the FBI, Mercy still holds to her past convictions. They’re in her blood. They’re her secrets—as guarded as her private survival retreat hidden away in the foothills.

In a cabin near her hideaway, Mercy encounters a young girl whose grandmother is dying from multiple knife wounds. Hundreds of miles away, a body is discovered slashed to death in a similar way. The victims—a city judge and an old woman living in the woods—couldn’t be more different. With the help of police chief Truman Daly, Mercy must find the killer before the body count rises. Mercy knows that the past has an edge on her. So does her family. How can she keep her secrets now…when they’re the only things that can save her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Merciful Fate (Mercy Kilpatrick Book 5) *




  








*In this Wall Street Journal and Amazon Charts bestseller, there are no such things as little secrets?*

Raised by preppers, survivalist and FBI agent Mercy Kilpatrick has a deep-rooted need for a safe place. Her getaway in the Cascade Foothills is her secret. But when skeletal remains are unearthed—those of a murdered man linked to a notorious heist—Mercy realizes she isn’t the only one with something to hide.

Thirty years ago, an armored-car robbery turned deadly. The mastermind was captured. Four conspirators vanished with a fortune. One of them, it appears, never made it out of the woods alive. For Mercy and her fiancé Police Chief Truman Daly, their investigation opens old wounds in Eagle’s Nest that cut deeper than they imagined. Especially when a reckless tabloid reporter draws fresh blood. It’s clear to Mercy that somebody in this close-knit community is not who they seem to be.

Some are still shattered by the heist. Some still have reason to be afraid. But which one will kill again and again to hide three decades of secrets? To land this case, it’s up to Mercy to unmask a familiar stranger before someone else dies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Feared: A Rosato & DiNunzio Novel*




  








*In the new thriller from New York Times bestselling author Lisa Scottoline, Mary DiNunzio’s ruthless nemesis Nick Machiavelli is back...with a vengeance.*

When three men announce that they are suing the Rosato & DiNunzio law firm for reverse sex discrimination—claiming that they were not hired because they were men—Mary DiNunzio and Bennie Rosato are outraged. To make matters worse, their one male employee, John Foxman, intends to resign, claiming that there is some truth to this case.

The plaintiffs’ lawyer is Nick Machiavelli, who has already lost to Mary once and is now back with a vengeance —determined not to not only win, but destroy the firm. It soon becomes clear that Machiavelli will do anything in his power to achieve his end…even after the case turns deadly. The stakes have never been higher for Mary and her associates as they try to keep Machiavelli at bay, solve a murder, and save the law firm they love…or they could lose everything they’ve worked for. Told with Scottoline's trademark gift for twists, turns, heart, and humanity, this latest thriller asks the question: Is it better to be loved, or feared...

_Feared_, the sixth entry in the acclaimed Rosato & DiNunzio series, expertly explores what happens when we are tempted to give in to our own inner darkness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Close to Home (Tracy Crosswhite Book 5) *




  








*New York Times bestselling author Robert Dugoni’s acclaimed series continues as Tracy Crosswhite is thrown headlong into the path of a killer conspiracy.*

While investigating the hit-and-run death of a young boy, Seattle homicide detective Tracy Crosswhite makes a startling discovery: the suspect is an active-duty serviceman at a local naval base. After a key piece of case evidence goes missing, he is cleared of charges in a military court. But Tracy knows she can’t turn her back on this kind of injustice.

When she uncovers the driver’s ties to a rash of recent heroin overdoses in the city, she realizes that this isn’t just a case of the military protecting its own. It runs much deeper than that, and the accused wasn’t acting alone. For Tracy, it’s all hitting very close to home.

As Tracy moves closer to uncovering the truth behind this insidious conspiracy, she’s putting herself in harm’s way. And the only people she can rely on to make it out alive might be those she can no longer trust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Reconstructing Amelia: A Novel *




  








*New York Times Bestseller
“Like Gone Girl, Reconstructing Amelia seamlessly marries a crime story with a relationship drama. And like Gone Girl, it should be hailed as one of the best books of the year.” — Entertainment Weekly

The stunning debut novel from Kimberly McCreight in which a single mother reconstructs her teenaged daughter Amelia’s tragic death, sifting through her emails, texts, and social media to piece together the shocking truth about the last days of her life.*

Kate's in the middle of the biggest meeting of her career when she gets the telephone call from Grace Hall, her daughter’s exclusive private school in Park Slope, Brooklyn. Amelia has been suspended, effective immediately, and Kate must come get her daughter—now. But Kate’s stress over leaving work quickly turns to panic when she arrives at the school and finds it surrounded by police officers, fire trucks, and an ambulance. By then it’s already too late for Amelia. And for Kate.

_An academic overachiever despondent over getting caught cheating has jumped to her death._ At least that’s the story Grace Hall tells Kate. And clouded as she is by her guilt and grief, it is the one she forces herself to believe. Until she gets an anonymous text: _She didn’t jump.

Reconstructing Amelia_ is about secret first loves, old friendships, and an all-girls club steeped in tradition. But, most of all, it’s the story of how far a mother will go to vindicate the memory of a daughter whose life she couldn’t save.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood in the Dust (A Hunter Buchanon Black Hills Western Book 2) *




  








*Johnstone Country

Where the Wild Things Roam*

When the Civil War ended, Hunter Buchanon and his coyote sidekick Bobby Lee forged a new life in the Black Hills, Dakota Territory. Now they’ll have to fight to the death to keep it . . .

*THERE’S COYOTES IN THEM THERE HILLS*

Ex-Rebel tracker Hunter Buchanon is down on his luck. He lost his family’s ranch in a fire. He lost his gold to a thief. And he just might lose his fiancée—a beautiful saloon girl named Annabelle—to a stinking-rich rival. But Hunter’s not ready to give up just yet. He’s got a temporary sheriff’s badge, a long-range plan to rebuild his ranch, and his loyal coyote Bobby Lee by his side to make things right. Too bad it all goes wrong—when Annabelle gets kidnapped . . .

The mayhem begins with a stagecoach robbery in the Black Hills town of Tigerville. It won’t end until Sheriff Hunter Buchanon gets back his girl and his gold—on a long, dusty trail of bloodsoaked vengeance . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Buzzard's Bluff (Ben Savage, Saloon Ranger Book 1) *




  








*JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. WILDER THAN EVER.*

Welcome to the Lost Coyote Saloon. Saddle up to the bar and order a whiskey. Play a few hands of poker. But don’t make any trouble. The new owner is savage. Ben Savage. Once a Texas Ranger, he’s always cocked and ready for some fool to come looking for payback . . .

*EAT, DRINK, AND BE WARY*

When Ben Savage receives a telegram informing him that an old friend died—and left him his saloon—he’s not sure what to think. Western saloons are as wild as it gets, full of rowdy ranchers and cocky cowboys, high-stakes gamblers and low-life drifters, hard liquor and easy women. Then there’s the occasional outlaw gang. But when Savage travels to Buzzard’s Bluff, Texas, to check out his inheritance, he meets the saloon’s lovely manager, Rachel Baskin, and has a change of heart. As an experienced lawman, he figures he can run a decent establishment. Keep things friendly, peaceful, and orderly. There’s just one problem: as a longtime Pinkerton agent, Ben has made a lot of enemies. And some of them are bound to turn up in his saloon—thirsty for whiskey . . . and revenge . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Savage Sunday (MacCallister Book 11) *




  








*Johnstone Country. Shoot Straight or Die.

Scottish cattleman Duff MacCallister staked a claim for his life in America—and reserves a righteous anger for those who break the law in this smoking six-gun shootout from National Bestselling Authors William W. and J.A. Johnstone . . .
*
Thanks to a new line, the railroad has come to Chugwater, Wyoming, bridging the gap between the small town and the larger city of Cheyenne. Now Duff MacCallister can transport his 250 Black Angus cattle herd with ease by Iron Horse instead of enduring a two-day traildrive. But the day after depositing $15,000 in his Cheyenne account, Duff learns that bank president Jeremy Brinks embezzled every cent—totalling $65,000—and then guilt-ridden, committed suicide.

Jeremy wasn’t just Duff’s banker, but his longtime friend. The widow Brinks doesn’t believe her husband was a thief or that he killed himself. Duff agrees. And after getting an appointment as Territorial Marshal, he’s aiming his barrel at putting every double-crossing lawman, red-handed outlaw, and corrupt businessmen he can rustle up behind bars—or six feet under . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*DESPERATE CREED: (Book 5) (Ryder Creed K-9 Mysteries) *




  








*A TRAILBLAZER IN THE K-9 MYSTERY GENRE, Kava creates a “dynamic between Ryder and his canines that reveals a world rarely shared in fiction and perhaps nowhere presented more effectively than in this series.” —Phil Jason, Florida Weekly

Award-winning author, Alex Kava pulls readers into the middle of the storm and has them gasping for air even as they turn the next page."

—A STORM IS COMING—*
In Alabama: A deadly outbreak of tornadoes sends K9 handlers, Ryder Creed and Jason Seaver with their scent dogs, Grace and Scout to search for survivors. As storms intensify and Ryder and Jason race against time to save victims, they end up racing to save themselves.

*—NOT EVERYONE’S STORM IS THE SAME—*
In Chicago: Francine “Frankie” Russo is irritated when her young co-worker calls at 5:00 am for a video-chat and catches her in only a towel. She’s so annoyed with Tyler Gates that she’s barely paying attention when two men confront him on the street. In a matter of seconds, Frankie witnesses Tyler’s murder. Then the killers pick up the phone. And suddenly, they know what Frankie looks like, who she is, where she works and lives. She knows absolutely nothing about them. But one thing’s for certain—they’re coming for her next.

*—WHEN THE STORM HITS—*
Frankie calls the only people she knows can help: her childhood friend, Hannah Washington and Hannah’s business partner, Ryder Creed. Hannah tells her to “come on home,” and she arranges a meeting for Frankie to meet with FBI agent Maggie O’Dell.Meanwhile in the Florida Panhandle: Creed’s sister, Brodie is dealing with her own storm. She’s realizing that after sixteen years of captivity, surviving was only the first step.With the killers hot on her trail, Frankie races to meet Maggie. But she has no idea that she’s driving straight into the grasp of another killer—a monster storm system. She and Maggie will need Ryder and Jason’s help, but no one is safe from the devastation. And by the time the sky clears, none of them will ever be the same.

*WHO WILL BE STRONG ENOUGH TO SURVIVE?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*HIDDEN CREED: (Book 6 Ryder Creed K-9 Mystery Series) (Ryder Creed K-9 Mysteries) *




  








*Secrets are exposed and Ryder Creed's life hangs in the balance in the riveting sixth installment of the award-winning Alex Kava bestselling NY Times, USA Today and Amazon Ryder Creed K-9 mystery series.

"It's impossible not to care about and root for the human and canine heroes in Kava's series." —Tracie Hotchner, the Radio Pet Lady Network™

"Every time an Alex Kava novel ends, I can't wait for the next one." —Jathan & Heather.com™

NOTHING STAYS HIDDEN FOREVER...*
During a training exercise, Creed’s scent dog, Grace, is drawn off course and discovers a shallow grave. The body was never meant to be found, hidden deep in an isolated part of Florida’s Blackwater River State Forest. The remote area has no easy access in or out. The killer obviously hoped his secret would be scattered and swallowed up by the forces of nature.

When Creed’s dogs continue to find more remains, investigators quickly realize they’re dealing with someone who knows the forest intimately and has been using it to hide his handiwork for years. Soon they’ll also discover just how far he’s willing to go to stop them and keep his secrets hidden forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The October List *




  








One of _Kirkus Review's "Best Books of 2013"

The shocking end is only the beginning . . .

#1 bestselling author Jeffery Deaver has created the most riveting and original novel of the year-a race-against-the-clock mystery, told in reverse.

The October List

Gabriela waits desperately for news of her abducted daughter.
At last, the door opens.
But it's not the negotiators. It's not the FBI.
It's the kidnapper.
And he has a gun.

How did it come to this?

Two days ago, Gabriela's life was normal. Then, out of the blue, she gets word that her six-year-old daughter has been taken. She's given an ultimatum: pay half a million dollars and find a mysterious document known as the "October List" within 30 hours, or she'll never see her child again.

A mind-bending novel with twists and turns that unfold from its dramatic climax back to its surprising beginning, The October List is Jeffery Deaver at his masterful, inventive best._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tom Clancy Code of Honor (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 19) *




  








*As President of the United States, Jack Ryan has faced many challenges, but none have been as personal as this and never has he been this helpless in the face of evil in the latest entry in Tom Clancy's #1 New York Times bestselling series.*

Father Pat West, S.J. was a buddy of the young Jack Ryan when they were both undergraduates at Boston College. Father West left a comfortable job in the philosophy department at Georgetown to work with the poor in Indonesia. Now he's been arrested and accused of blasphemy against Islam.

President Ryan is desperate to rescue his old friend, but he can't move officially against the Indonesians. Instead he relies on the Campus team to find out who is framing the priest.

There's one other twist to the story. President Ryan discovers a text on his private cell phone from the priest warning about a coming attack against America...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tsar: A Thriller (Alexander Hawke Book 5) *




  








*New York Times bestselling author Ted Bell’s action-packed thriller features the return of counter spy Alex Hawke as he faces a global nightmare of epic proportions.*

Somewhere in Russia, there dwells a man so powerful no one even knows his name. His existence is only speculated upon, only whispered about in American corridors and CIA strategy meetings. Though he is practically invisible, he is pulling strings—and pulling them hard. For suddenly, Russia is a far, far more ominous threat than even the most hardened cold warriors ever thought possible.

The Russians have their finger on the switch to the European economy and an eye on the American jugular. And, most importantly, they want to be made whole again. Should America interfere with Russia’s plans, well then, America will pay in blood. As this political crisis plays out, Russia gains a new leader. Not just a president, but a new tsar, a signal to the world that the old, imperial Russia is back. And in America, a mysterious killer brutally murders an innocent family and literally flattens the small Midwestern town they once called home. Just a taste, according to the new tsar, of what will happen if America does not back down. Onto this stage must step Alex Hawke, espionage agent extraordinaire and the only man who can stop the absolute madness borne and bred inside the "New Russia." Gripping and imaginative, Tsar is Ted Bell’s most explosive tale of international suspense to date.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*God Particle: If the Universe Is the Answer, What Is the Question? *




  








*A Nobel Prize–winning physicist’s “funny, clever, entertaining” account of the history of particle physics and the hunt for a Higgs boson (Library Journal).*

In this extraordinarily accessible and witty book, Leon Lederman—“the most engaging physicist since the late, much-missed Richard Feynman” (_San Francisco Examiner_)—offers a fascinating tour that takes us from the Greeks’ earliest scientific observations through Einstein and beyond in an inspiring celebration of human curiosity. It ends with the quest for the Higgs boson, nicknamed the God Particle, which scientists hypothesize will help unlock the last secrets of the subatomic universe. This is not only an enlightening journey through baryons and hadrons and leptons and electrons—it also “may be the funniest book about physics ever written” (_The Dallas Morning News_).

“One of the clearest, most enjoyable new science books in years . . . explains the entire history of physics and cosmology. En route, you’ll laugh so hard you won’t realize how much you are learning.” —_San Francisco Examiner_

“The story of the search for the ultimate constituents of matter has been told many times before, but never with more verve and wit. . . . His hilarious account of how he helped persuade President Reagan to approve the construction of the Super Collider is itself worth the price of the book.” —_Los Angeles Times_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Manhunt: The 12-Day Chase to Catch Lincoln's Killer *




  








*Soon to be an Apple TV Series
“James Swanson has written a terrific narrative of the hunt for Lincoln’s killers that will mesmerize the reader from start to finish just as the actual manhunt mesmerized the entire nation. It is a triumphant book.”—Doris Kearns Goodwin*

The murder of Abraham Lincoln set off the greatest manhunt in American history--the pursuit and capture of John Wilkes Booth. From April 14 to April 26, 1865, the assassin led Union cavalry troops on a wild, 12-day chase from the streets of Washington, D.C., across the swamps of Maryland, and into the forests of Virginia, while the nation, still reeling from the just-ended Civil War, watched in horror and sadness.

Based on rare archival materials, obscure trial transcripts, and Lincoln’s own blood relics Manhunt is a fully documented, fascinating tale of murder, intrigue, and betrayal. A gripping hour-by-hour account told through the eyes of the hunted and the hunters, it is history as it’s never been read before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Shackleton: By Endurance We Conquer *




  








Ernest Shackleton is one of history’s great explorers, an extraordinary character who pioneered the path to the South Pole over 100 years ago and became a dominant figure in Antarctic discovery. A charismatic personality, his incredible adventures on four expeditions have captivated generations and inspired a dynamic, modern following in business leadership. None more so than the Endurance mission, where Shackleton’s commanding presence saved the lives of his crew when their ship was crushed by ice and they were turned out on to the savage frozen landscape. But Shackleton was a flawed character whose chaotic private life, marked by romantic affairs, unfulfilled ambitions, overwhelming debts and failed business ventures, contrasted with his celebrity status as a leading explorer.

Drawing on extensive research of original diaries and personal correspondence, Michael Smith's definitive biography brings a fresh perspective to our understanding of this complex man and the heroic age of polar exploration.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Collapse of the Third Republic: An Inquiry into the Fall of France in 1940 *




  








*The National Book Award–winning historian’s “vivid and moving” eyewitness account of the fall of France to Hitler’s Third Reich at the outset of WWII (The New York Times).*

As an international war correspondent and radio commentator during World War II, William L. Shirer didn’t just research the fall of France. He was there. In just six weeks, he watched the Third Reich topple one of the world’s oldest military powers—and institute a rule of terror and paranoia. Based on in-person conversations with the leaders, diplomats, generals, and ordinary citizens who both shaped the events and lived through them, Shirer constructs a compelling account of historical events without losing sight of the human experience.

From the heroic efforts of the Freedom Fighters to the tactical military misjudgments that caused the fall and the daily realities of life for French citizens under Nazi rule, this fascinating and exhaustively documented account brings this significant episode of history to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Mosquito Junction: Memoirs *




  







This is my memoir of the many people I have met and places I have been. The people are ordinary, hardworking, devoted-to-duty military men and women and people from all walks of life from the many countries I have visited.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/01/22.

Currently $2.

*Da Nang Diary: A Forward Air Controller's Gunsight View of Flying with SOG *




  








*“[An] intimate account of a Forward Air Controller working with the Special Forces on their secret operations in South Vietnam and Laos . . . Don’t miss it!” (John Prados, author of Storm Over Leyte).*

Originally published in 1991, this classic work has now been revised and updated with additional photos. It is the story of how, in Vietnam, an elite group of Air Force pilots fought a secret air war in Cessna 0-2 and OV-10 Bronco prop planes—flying as low as they could get. The eyes and ears of the fast-moving jets who rained death and destruction down on enemy positions, the forward air controller made an art form out of an air strike—knowing the targets, knowing where friendly troops were, and reacting with split-second, life-and-death decisions as a battle unfolded.

The expertise of the low, slow FACs, as well as the hazard attendant to their role, made for a unique bird’s-eye perspective on how the entire war in Vietnam unfolded. For Tom Yarborough, who logged 1,500 hours of combat flying time, the risk was constant, intense, and electrifying. A member of the super-secret “Prairie Fire” unit, Yarborough became one of the most frequently shot-up pilots flying out of Da Nang—engaging in a series of dangerous secret missions in Laos. In this work, the reader flies in the cockpit alongside Yarborough in his adrenaline-pumping chronicle of heroism, danger, and wartime brotherhood. From the rescuing of downed pilots to taking out enemy positions, to the most harrowing extended missions directly overhead of the NVA, here is the dedication, courage and skill of the fliers who took the war into the enemy’s backyard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/02/22.

Currently < $2.

*Rebel's Call: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Space Troopers Book 1) *




  








*Few are invited. Fewer survive. Join the elite at Space Academy and fulfill your destiny today!*

Separated at birth, orphaned twins Peyton and Jai Foster’s lives couldn’t be more different. Raised by a billionaire, Peyton Foster has been taught that anything other than first place is failure. With her adoptive family’s name dangled like a carrot, she’ll need to not only get accepted to Space Academy but finish at the top of her class.

Raised in a group shelter one step from the streets, Jai Foster has earned every meal he’s ever eaten. Discovering early that his penchant for technology gave him an undeniable advantage, Jai manages to earn a spot to the Academy with hopes of securing a future better than as some low-level corporate cog.

When fellow cadets are callously murdered for failing training exercises, the orphaned twins discover that the corporations controlling the solar system are far more sinister than they could’ve ever imagined. When terrorist attacks leave millions dead, Academy’s cadets are drafted to fight the latest corporate war.

But what happens when the twins discover that the terrorist enemy they’re fighting isn’t the real enemy? Will a pair of orphans follow the orders of an immoral corporation or will they find that fighting against tyranny is worth everything?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Uploaded *




  








*A “sharp, weird, and wildly innovative” cyberpunk family drama set in a world run by the afterlife—from a Nebula Award finalist (Cherie Priest, Locus Award-winning author of Boneshaker)*

In the near future, the minds of the deceased are uploaded into the computer network, where they control the world from the afterlife. For those still on Earth, living is just waiting to die—and maintaining the vast servers which support digital Heaven.

For one orphan that just isn't enough. He wants more for himself and his sister than a life of slaving away for the dead. And it turns out he’s not the only one who wants to reset the world...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*We Thought You Would Be Prettier: True Tales of the Dorkiest Girl Alive*




  








She thought she’d have more time. Laurie Notaro figured she had at least a few good years left. But no–it’s happened. She has officially lost her marbles. From the kid at the pet-food store checkout line whose coif is so bizarre it makes her seethe “I’m going to kick his hair’s ass!” to the hapless Sears customer-service rep on the receiving end of her Campaign of Terror, no one is safe from Laurie’s wrath. Her cranky side seems to have eaten the rest of her–inner-thigh Chub Rub and all. And the results are breathtaking.

Her riffs on e-mail spam (“With all of these irresistible offers served up to me on a plate, I WANT A PENIS NOW!!”), eBay (“There should be an eBay wading pool, where you can only bid on Precious Moments figurines and Avon products, that you have to make it through before jumping into the deep end”), and the perils of St. Patrick’s Day (“When I’m driving, the last thing I need is a herd of inebriates darting in and out of traffic like loaded chickens”) are the stuff of legend. And for Laurie, it’s all true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Madam: A Life in the New Orleans Underworld *




  








*The “raunchy, hilarious, and thrilling” true story of the incomparable Norma Wallace, proprietor of a notorious 1920s New Orleans brothel (NPR).*

Norma Wallace grew up fast. In 1916, at fifteen years old, she went to work as a streetwalker in New Orleans’ French Quarter. By the 1920s, she was a “landlady”—or, more precisely, the madam of what became one of the city’s most lavish brothels. It was frequented by politicians, movie stars, gangsters, and even the notoriously corrupt police force. But Wallace acquired more than just repeat customers. There were friends, lovers . . . and also enemies.

Wallace’s romantic interests ran the gamut from a bootlegger who shot her during a fight to a famed bandleader to the boy next door, thirty-nine years her junior, who became her fifth husband. She knew all of the Crescent City’s dirty little secrets, and used them to protect her own interests—she never got so much as a traffic ticket, until the early 1960s, when District Attorney Jim Garrison decided to clean up vice and corruption. After a jail stay, Wallace went legitimate as successfully as she had gone criminal, with a lucrative restaurant business—but it was love that would undo her in the end.

_The Last Madam_ combines original research with Wallace’s personal memoirs, bringing to life an era in New Orleans history rife with charm and decadence, resurrecting “a secret world, like those uncovered by Luc Sante and James Ellroy” (_Publishers Weekly_). It reveals the colorful, unforgettable woman who reigned as an underworld queen and “capture perfectly the essential, earthy complexity of the most fascinating city on this continent” (Robert Olen Butler).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The New Map: Energy, Climate, and the Clash of Nations *




  








*A Wall Street Journal besteller and a USA Today Best Book of 2020

Named Energy Writer of the Year for The New Map by the American Energy Society

“A master class on how the world works.” —NPR

Pulitzer Prize-winning author and global energy expert, Daniel Yergin offers a revelatory new account of how energy revolutions, climate battles, and geopolitics are mapping our future*

The world is being shaken by the collision of energy, climate change, and the clashing power of nations in a time of global crisis. Out of this tumult is emerging a new map of energy and geopolitics. The “shale revolution” in oil and gas has transformed the American economy, ending the “era of shortage” but introducing a turbulent new era. Almost overnight, the United States has become the world's number one energy powerhouse. Yet concern about energy's role in climate change is challenging the global economy and way of life, accelerating a second energy revolution in the search for a low-carbon future. All of this has been made starker and more urgent by the coronavirus pandemic and the economic dark age that it has wrought.

World politics is being upended, as a new cold war develops between the United States and China, and the rivalry grows more dangerous with Russia, which is pivoting east toward Beijing. Vladimir Putin and China's Xi Jinping are converging both on energy and on challenging American leadership, as China projects its power and influence in all directions. The South China Sea, claimed by China and the world's most critical trade route, could become the arena where the United States and China directly collide. The map of the Middle East, which was laid down after World War I, is being challenged by jihadists, revolutionary Iran, ethnic and religious clashes, and restive populations. But the region has also been shocked by the two recent oil price collapses--and by the very question of oil's future in the rest of this century.

A master storyteller and global energy expert, Daniel Yergin takes the reader on an utterly riveting and timely journey across the world's new map. He illuminates the great energy and geopolitical questions in an era of rising political turbulence and points to the profound challenges that lie ahead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wartime Sisters: A Novel *




  








*For fans of Lilac Girls, the next powerful novel from the author of Goodreads Choice Awards semifinalist The Two-Family House about two sisters working in a WWII armory, each with a deep secret.*

"*Loigman’s strong voice and artful prose earn her a place in the company of Alice Hoffman and Anita Diamant, whose readers should flock to this wondrous new book."* *—Pam Jenoff, New York Times bestselling author of The Orphan’s Tale*

_*"The Wartime Sisters*_* shows the strength of women on the home front: to endure, to fight, and to help each other survive.” —Jenna Blum, New York Times and international bestselling author of The Lost Family and Those Who Save Us*

Two estranged sisters, raised in Brooklyn and each burdened with her own shocking secret, are reunited at the Springfield Armory in the early days of WWII. While one sister lives in relative ease on the bucolic Armory campus as an officer’s wife, the other arrives as a war widow and takes a position in the Armory factories as a “soldier of production.” Resentment festers between the two, and secrets are shattered when a mysterious figure from the past reemerges in their lives.

"One of my favorite books of the year." —Fiona Davis, national bestselling author of _The Dollhouse_ and _The Masterpiece_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mission to Murder (A Tourist Trap Mystery Book 2) *




  








*A local dispute leads to suspicion of murder for a small-town California bookshop owner in this cozy mystery by the New York Times bestselling author.*

The small town of South Cove, California, has all kinds of attractions, from resorts and beaches to Jill Gardner’s charming bookshop café. But now Jill may have discovered yet another hidden treasure. The old stone wall on her property might be the remnant of a centuries-old mission worthy of being declared a historical landmark. There’s just one problem—and his name is Craig Morgan.

The obnoxious owner of South Cove's most popular tourist spot, The Castle, Craig makes it his business to contest Jill’s claim. When Craig is found murdered at The Castle shortly after a heated argument with Jill, even her detective boyfriend Greg has to ask her for an alibi. Jill decides she must find the real murderer to clear her name. But when the killer comes for her, she'll need to switch from historic preservation to self-preservation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Picture Perfect Frame (A Tourist Trap Mystery Book 12) *




  








*In the newest cozy caper in the New York Times and USA Today bestselling Tourist Trap series, a new art studio has opened in the coastal California town of South Cove—but it’s about to turn into a crime scene. . .*

As the owner of Coffee, Books, and More, Jill Gardner likes to support other Main Street businesses, so she attends a paint-and-sip event where, sadly, her brushstrokes look more like blobs. It’s still a fun night of DIY crafts and full glasses of wine though—except for a disruption by a couple doing more sipping than painting. Jill’s police-detective boyfriend is on alert, but when a designated driver volunteers to take the drunken pair back to their bed and breakfast, everything seems resolved. Until the wife’s body turns up the next morning back in the studio.

The victim, Nan, is from out of town, so it’s hard to imagine who’d have a motive aside from her spouse. Now, in between puzzling over her fortuneteller neighbor’s strange behavior, preparing for her best friend’s wedding, and pouring cups of java at the bookstore, Jill must uncover the secrets of Nan’s life and find out who wanted her out of the picture . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Triple Chocolate Cheesecake Murder: An Entertaining & Delicious Cozy Mystery with Recipes (A Hannah Swensen Mystery Book 24) *




  








*The beloved New York Times bestselling author and Queen of the Culinary Mystery delivers a new mouthwatering Hannah Swensen Mystery with brand new recipes, but it’s not just chocolate bunnies and Peeps on the menu, this year someone is serving up murder for Easter!

New York Times and USA Today Bestseller!

Spring has sprung in Lake Eden, Minnesota, but Hannah Swensen doesn’t have time to stop and smell the roses—not with hot cross buns to make, treats to bake, and a sister to exonerate . . .*

Hannah’s up to her ears with Easter orders rushing in at The Cookie Jar, plus a festive meal to prepare for a dinner party at her mother’s penthouse. But everything comes crashing to a halt when Hannah receives a panicked call from her sister Andrea—Mayor Richard Bascomb has been murdered . . . and Andrea is the prime suspect.

Even with his reputation for being a bully, Mayor Bascomb had been unusually testy in the days leading up to his death, leaving Hannah to wonder if he knew he was in danger. There are plenty of suspects to sift through for sure. And as orders pile up at The Cookie Jar—and children line up for Easter egg hunts—Hannah must spring into investigation mode and identify the real killer . . . before another murder happens!

Features Over a Dozen Cookie and Dessert Recipes from The Cookie Jar!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Taste for Murder *




  








*As seen on Investigation Discovery: “A true crime murder mystery that will leave you gasping for breath.” —Steve Jackson, New York Times–bestselling author of No Stone Unturned*

Frank Rodriguez, a much-loved counselor of troubled teens, lies dead on the bedroom floor. His wife and stepdaughter are in shock, and so is the medical examiner when he performs the autopsy. Aside from being dead, Frank is in perfect health.

Demanding to know the cause of her husband’s death, Angie Rodriguez badgers the police, insisting that Frank was murdered. The cops attribute her assertions to overwhelming grief, but soon they too believe that Frank didn’t die of natural causes.

When the police enlist their number one suspect to help in the investigation, things spiral out of control until law enforcement is dealing with a daring plot to murder Angie’s best friend, and allegations of another homicide so evil and perverse that even seasoned LA County Detectives are shocked beyond belief . . .

_New York Times_–bestselling and Edgar Award–winning author “Burl Barer, with co-author Frank Giradot, has hit yet another home run with this crime story. A smart and well-written who-dunnit tale” (Cathy Scott, _Los Angeles Times_–bestselling author of _The Killing of Tupac Shakur_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Paragon Walk (Charlotte and Thomas Pitt Series Book 3) *




  








*The stylish gentlemen of London’s Paragon Walk are suspects in a novel that “combines murder with a profile of the morals and manners of Victorian society” (The Atlanta Journal-Constitution).*

When innocent Fanny Nash of exclusive Paragon Walk dies in the arms of her exquisite sister-in-law, Jessamyn, Inspector Pitt is assigned to investigate her rape and murder. Every man of Paragon Walk is under suspicion, even Pitt’s brother-in-law, Lord George Ashworth, who was the last to have seen her. Could it be the charming, enigmatic Frenchman? Fanny’s cruel brother? Wealthy Dilbridge, who hosts wild, decadent parties? As Pitt digs deeper into the mystery, Paragon Walk’s aristocratic haughtiness gives way to fear, its calm to hatred. To keep her sister Emily, Lady Ashworth, company in this difficult time, inquisitive Charlotte once again finds herself in the midst of a deadly mystery. In the drawing rooms of her sister’s neighbors, Charlotte engages in witty and sharp-edged conversations that reveal unsavory intrigues and bitter rivalries. On Paragon Walk, Charlotte’s probing despite Thomas’s warnings may prove fatal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Motherless Brooklyn: A Novel (Vintage Contemporaries)*




  








*NATIONAL BOOK CRITICS CIRCLE AWARD WINNER • A complusively readable riff on the classic detective novel from America's most inventive novelist.

"A half-satirical cross between a literary novel and a hard-boiled crime story narrated by an amateur detective with Tourette's syndrome.... The dialogue crackles with caustic hilarity.... Unexpectedly moving." —The Boston Globe*

Brooklyn's very own self-appointed Human Freakshow, Lionel Essrog is an orphan whose Tourettic impulses drive him to bark, count, and rip apart our language in startling and original ways. Together with three veterans of the St. Vincent's Home for Boys, he works for small-time mobster Frank Minna's limo service cum detective agency. Life without Frank Minna, the charismatic King of Brooklyn, would be unimaginable, so who cares if the tasks he sets them are, well, not exactly legal.

But when Frank is fatally stabbed, one of Lionel's colleagues lands in jail, the other two vie for his position, and the victim's widow skips town. Lionel's world is suddenly topsy-turvy, and this outcast who has trouble even conversing attempts to untangle the threads of the case while trying to keep the words straight in his head. 

_Motherless Brooklyn_ is a brilliantly original, captivating homage to the classic detective novel by one of the most acclaimed writers of his generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lucky Ones *




  








*It was the happiest day of her life. Little did she know it was also the last.*

When a woman’s body is found in the grounds of a ruined priory, Detective Imogen Evans realises she is dealing with a serial killer—a killer whose victims appear to die in a state of bliss, eyes open, smiles forever frozen on their faces.

A few miles away, single dad Ben Hofland believes his fortunes are changing at last. Forced to move back to the sleepy village where he grew up following the breakdown of his marriage, Ben finally finds work. What’s more, the bullies who have been terrorising his son, Ollie, disappear. For the first time in months, Ben feels lucky.

But he is unaware that someone is watching him and Ollie. Someone who wants nothing but happiness for Ben.

Happiness…_and death_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Disappearance (The Luke Garrison Series Book 1) *




  








*A former prosecutor is determined to save a man accused of murder in this “completely engrossing” legal thriller from the New York Times–bestselling author (Detroit Free Press).*

During a sleepover with her two friends, Emma goes missing. The owners of a local news network, her parents have money and power. As the police scour the city, Emma’s father offers a $250,000 reward for his daughter’s safe return. Eight days after the abduction, two hikers find her. Emma has been dead for days. After a year’s fruitless search, the police make an arrest, picking up the network’s star anchorman. As Emma’s father brays for blood, Luke Garrison is the only person who dares to stand in his way. Once a merciless District Attorney, Luke became a defender after mistakenly sending a man to the gas chamber. Now he will let no one—not even a bereaved father—rush justice. But is he doing the right thing, or is he fighting to set a killer free?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Ex: A mind-bending psychological thriller *




  








*"This is an absolute must read. JUST GO OUT AND READ THIS BOOK!"* --Goodreads

Cassie thinks she has met the perfect man.
Joel is sweet, handsome, romantic, and best of all, he’s crazy about Cassie. She thinks she’s found the guy she’ll spend the rest of her life with. Have children with. Grow old with.
Yes, she knows about his perfect ex-girlfriend, Francesca. The beautiful, brilliant chef, beloved by all his friends. But she thinks Francesca is out of the picture. She thinks Francesca is gone for good.
Think again, Cassie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Deep Threat: A Thriller (Billy Beckett Book 1) *




  








_"Pratt's richly developed characters are vivid and believable..."_ *-- Publisher's Weekly*

Jarvis Thompson, the most celebrated wide receiver in college football, vanishes along the Tennessee River in the middle of the night.

The circumstances surrounding the receiver’s disappearance are ominous: drugs, cash, and his mentor’s brother lying in a pool of blood.

It’s up to Jarvis’s mentor and soon-to-be agent Billy Beckett to investigate the mystery and find his beloved protégé before the clock runs out. Was it a brazen kidnapping? A setup? Or did Jarvis get in too deep and run? In a frantic quest that takes Billy from the mountains of East Tennessee to the South Carolina coast to the gritty streets of New Orleans, the agent knows careers — and lives— are on the line. As the two men’s pasts collide, both Jarvis and Billy are suddenly embroiled in a terrifying, high-stakes game where winners live and losers die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dorn of the Mountains *




  








Milt Dorn is a quiet man. He wasn’t looking for trouble that day in the deep mountain forest, but trouble found him. Dorn overheard an ambitious rancher plotting with an outlaw to kidnap the daughters of the owner of a neighboring spread. If he acted quickly, Dorn hoped he could save the girls by spiriting them away before the outlaw’s gang took them off the stage on the way to town. But now the gang’s begun a ruthless search of the forest, determined to find their prey…and kill anyone who tries to stop them!

When this powerful tale of adventure, danger, romance, and hope was first published—under the title _Man of the Forest_—it was dramatically different from what Zane Grey had originally written. Long passages had been removed, other passages written by someone else were inserted, and the hero’s name had been changed to Dale. Now, restored from Grey’s original manuscript, this wonderful novel can finally be enjoyed the way its author actually wrote it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Knife in the Heart (A Hank Fallon Western Book 4) *




  








*In this action-packed Hank Fallon western, the falsely imprisoned lawman finds himself holding the keys to one of America’s most dangerous penitentiaries . . .

Johnstone Country. Don’t Be a Stranger.

HE’S ALWAYS ON HIS GUARD*

As both a prisoner and an undercover operative, U.S. Marshal Hank Fallon has faced down some of the most vicious, terrifying, cold-blooded thieves and murderers in the West. Now, Hank is finally free and he’s got no intention of setting foot inside a jail ever again.

But the new federal prison being constructed in Leavenworth, Kansas, needs a warden and Hank is the right man for the job. He’s got the scars to prove it—and to keep the peace. But keeping these lawless hornets in their nest is no easy feat. And when several escape before Leavenworth is at maximum security, they take Hank’s family hostage.

To save his wife and baby daughter, Hank will have to get as down and dirty as the devils he’s pursuing—and they won’t be taken alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Zero Separation: A Novel (A Donovan Nash Thriller Book 3) *




  








*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

A gripping tale of terrorism, brutality, and personal conflict*

Donovan Nash has a secret he'll do anything to keep. But he's the prime suspect after someone steals a fifty-million-dollar executive jet, and FBI agent Veronica Montero put him squarely in the crosshairs. As she digs, she discovers Nash's secret—a revelation that, if made public, would stun the world. Operating on her own agenda, Montero blackmails Nash into helping her hunt down a man she wants dead.

Powerless against the information Montero holds, Nash is forced into a situation far deadlier than either of them could ever have imagined. The man they are after isn't the criminal they expect, he's a terrorist with a plan to use the stolen jet to carry out an unthinkable and devastating act that could plunge America into the most heinous conflict since World War II.

When Nash and Montero are taken prisoner aboard the stolen jet, they will have only one opportunity to execute a daring midair attempt to stop the attack. Success could cost them their own lives—failure could cost millions of innocent lives.

*Perfect for fans of David Baldacci and Daniel Silva*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Second Perimeter (Joe Demarco Book 2) *




  








*Washington fixer Joe DeMarco returns in a “highly readable” and “fast-paced” thriller that takes readers into the lethal world of international espionage (Publishers Weekly).*

*Author of House Witness, 2019 Edgar Award Finalist for Best Novel*

When it comes to dealing with possible scandals, Joe DeMarco made his bones working for the wily Speaker of the House John Mahoney. But now Joe’s unique skills are needed outside the nation’s capital.

The secretary of the Navy has received a tip that fraud is being committed on a US Naval base. Unwilling to launch a formal investigation, the secretary has asked Mahoney to send DeMarco to investigate before things get out of control.

It doesn’t take DeMarco long to uncover not fraud, but outright treason and foreign infiltration on the base—which puts him right in the crosshairs of a ruthless foreign operative who proves to be deadlier than any foe he’s ever faced before.

Full of the intrigue, action, and stunning plot twists readers have come to expect, in _The Second Perimeter_ “Lawson again ratchets up the suspense and takes DeMarco on a wild ride” (_The Oregonian_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Game (Victor the Assassin Book 3) *




  








*OPENING MOVE.*

After executing a hit on a fellow assassin in Algiers, Victor—the world's deadliest hit man—is contracted by the CIA for an assignment that will take him across Europe to the blood-stained streets of Rome...and straight into hell.

*COUNTER MOVE.*

Victor must pose as his previous—and very much dead—target to figure out who the killer’s next victim was going to be. But what was supposed to be a quick operation soon becomes much more complicated and treacherous.

*FINAL MOVE.*

Forced to work with a group of ruthless mercenaries, Victor will face a choice he would rather not make: do the right thing, or sacrifice the only thing in the world he truly cares about—his own life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Omega Command (The Blaine McCracken Novels) *




  








*The first novel featuring CIA agent Blaine McCracken from the USA Today–bestselling author, “one of the best all-out action writers in the business” (Los Angeles Review of Books).*

A space shuttle disappears during a routine repair mission, 180 miles above Earth’s surface. An intelligence operative with a dark secret is murdered, his car set ablaze, while he is in the middle of fulfilling a depraved fantasy. And a reporter receives a message from a dying man that suggests the organization responsible may be one of the world’s most prestigious corporations.

The government knows just one man who can untangle this mystery: a throwaway on the deactivated list. Exiled to a desk job in Paris for stepping on the wrong toes, Blaine McCracken is a killer—a ruthless pursuer of truth who will let no one, friend or enemy, stand in his way when civilian lives are in danger. McCracken gets results, and his country needs him now more than ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Omicron Legion (The Blaine McCracken Novels Book 4) *




  








*A mysterious league of elite assassins targets ninety-six of the most powerful people in America, and Blaine McCracken must stop them before the murderers bring the country to its knees*

There are ninety-six names on the list. They are those of businessmen, judges, and senators—the nation’s wealthiest and most powerful. And they are all going to die. A man named Takahashi has hired the world’s finest assassins to eliminate these men in secrecy and style, crossing names off the list without raising any suspicion. And they are killing ahead of schedule. But someone has noticed the pattern of these seemingly unrelated deaths, and she knows enough to call Blaine McCracken. Takahashi didn’t consider the rogue American agent, and that is a grave mistake. His carefully orchestrated vendetta is just the sort of thing that McCracken lives to upset. He has made a career teaching lessons to those who underestimate him, and Takahashi’s league of assassins is next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Vengeance of the Tau (The Blaine McCracken Novels Book 5)*




  








*In Egypt, Blaine McCracken tracks down a secret society whose ancient weapon threatens the entire world*

Far beneath the sands of Alexandria, an archaeological team digs deeper than anyone has before, seeking an ancient power older than the pyramids. What they unearth is an evil that threatens the whole world. First it targets the worst of humanity: Ex-Nazis, Central American warlords, and the pushers who peddle drugs to children are found massacred, ripped limb from limb without having fired a shot in their own defense. But the next to die will be ordinary people. An insidious secret organization, the Tau, attempts to harness the vicious force as part of a plan for world domination. But Blaine McCracken is on their trail. The rogue American op has fought the worst men in the world, and he now faces something the likes of which he has never imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Desert Solitaire *




  









*This memoir of life in the American desert by the author of The Monkey Wrench Gang is a nature writing classic on par with Rachel Carson’s Silent Spring.*

In _Desert Solitaire_, Edward Abbey recounts his many escapades, adventures, and epiphanies as an Arches National Park ranger outside Moab, Utah. Brimming with arresting insights, impassioned arguments for wilderness conservation, and a raconteur’s wit, it is one of Abbey’s most critically acclaimed works.

Through stories and philosophical musings, Abbey reflects on the condition of our remaining wilderness, the future of a civilization, and his own internal struggle with morality. As the world continues its rapid development, Abbey’s cry to maintain the natural beauty of the West remains just as relevant today as when this book first appeared in 1968.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*140 Days to Hiroshima: The Story of Japan's Last Chance to Avert Armageddon *




  








*A WWII history told from US and Japanese perspectives—“an impressively researched chronicle of the months leading up to the atomic bombing of Hiroshima” (Publishers Weekly).*

During the closing months of World War II, two military giants locked in a death embrace of cultural differences and diplomatic intransigence. While developing history’s deadliest weapon and weighing an invasion that would have dwarfed D-Day, the US called for the “unconditional surrender” of Japan. The Japanese Empire responded with a last-ditch plan termed _Ketsu-Go_, which called for the suicidal resistance of every able-bodied man and woman in “The Decisive Battle” for the homeland.

In _140 Days to Hiroshima_, historian David Dean Barrett captures war-room drama on both sides of the conflict. Here are the secret strategy sessions, fierce debates, looming assassinations, and planned invasions that resulted in Armageddon on August 6, 1945. Barrett then examines the next nine chaotic days as the Japanese government struggled to respond to the reality of nuclear war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Miraculous Torpedo Squadron by Jūzõ Mori *




  








This is the autobiography of Jūzõ Mori, a torpedo bomber pilot in the Imperial Japanese Navy during WWII. Never before translated into English, this book gives a vivid depiction of what it was like to fly and fight for the IJN. Contents include the author's youth in pre-war Japan, joining the navy and training to become a pilot, and his combat experiences during the war. Mori flew first in China, then took part in the attack on Pearl Harbor, the invasion of Wake Island, the Indian Ocean and Southeast Asian operations, the battle of Midway and the battle for Guadalcanal. This is a rare opportunity to view the war through the eyes of one of our opponents in his own words.

Filled with hitherto unrevealed details about the most significant battles of the war, this book is a must read for those interested in the history of the Pacific War.

Nick Voge spent many years working as a translator in Japan and is also a commercial pilot flying for a small Hawaiian airline. He is thus uniquely qualified to translate this epic story into English.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/02/22.

Currently $3.

*Gunship Pilot: An Attack Helicopter Warrior Remembers Vietnam *




  








It was 1968 and Robert Hartley was on his first combat mission in Vietnam as copilot of a helicopter gunship. As he and his platoon leader flew over the A Shau Valley, a Chinook helicopter engulfed in flames suddenly came into view. Hartley noticed tiny black smoking objects exiting the tail ramp of the aircraft. Seconds later, he realized those objects were men escaping the flames and plunging to their deaths. It was in that moment that he silently wondered, How the hell did I get here?

Mr. Hartley was still wet behind the ears when he was tossed into the cauldron of Americas most unpopular war as an attack helicopter gunship pilot. As he shares a gripping, birds-eye view of battles that took him from the Demilitarized Zone in the north to the Mekong Delta in the south, Mr. Hartley compellingly details how he learned to rely on his superior training and equipment to follow through with his mission to kill the enemy and save the lives of his fellow soldiers below.

Gunship Pilot provides an unforgettable glimpse into two combat tours of duty in Vietnam as a helicopter pilot soaring high above rice paddies and jungles attempts to fulfill his duty of protecting Americas warriors on the ground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/03/22.

Currently $2.

*The Ninth Metal (The Comet Cycle Book 1) *




  








*“[In THE NINTH METAL] debris from a comet drops a fabulously valuable new metal on Northfall, MN., turning it into a bloody, brawling boomtown. Great characters, fine writing, totally engrossing.”
—Stephen King

“Take one part dystopia, one part sci-fi, two parts apocalypse, then ride them roughshod through a bleak and bloody western, and it still wouldn't get close to what Ben Percy does here, which is blow open the core of humanity's dark heart.”
—Marlon James, Booker Prize award-winning author of Black Leopard, Red Wolf

“Whether you choose to think of him as the Elmore Leonard of rural Minnesota or the Stephen King of Science Fiction, Ben Percy—with his extraordinary and unrelenting eye—dishes up humanity like some kind of otherworldly blue plate special, at once deeply familiar and wildly new.”
—Margaret Stohl, #1 New York Times best-selling author of the Caster Chronicles

“When Benjamin Percy publishes a novel, I have got to read that novel. The Ninth Metal continues his streak of thrilling, incisive genre bending goodness. It’s a sci-fi novel, a crime novel and a super-hero novel, too. Audacious and intelligent and exactly what I was dying to read.”
—Victor LaValle, author of The Changeling*

IT BEGAN WITH A COMET…

At first, people gazed in wonder at the radiant tear in the sky. A year later, the celestial marvel became a planetary crisis when Earth spun through the comet’s debris field and the sky rained fire.

The town of Northfall, Minnesota will never be the same. Meteors cratered hardwood forests and annihilated homes, and among the wreckage a new metal was discovered. This “omnimetal” has properties that make it world-changing as an energy source…and a weapon.

John Frontier—the troubled scion of an iron-ore dynasty in Northfall—returns for his sister’s wedding to find his family embroiled in a cutthroat war to control mineral rights and mining operations. His father rightly suspects foreign leaders and competing corporations of sabotage, but the greatest threat to his legacy might be the US government. Physicist Victoria Lennon was recruited by the Department of Defense to research omnimetal, but she finds herself trapped in a laboratory of nightmares. And across town, a rookie cop is investigating a murder that puts her own life in the crosshairs. She will have to compromise her moral code to bring justice to this now lawless community.

In this gut-punch of a novel, the first in his Comet Cycle, Ben Percy lays bare how a modern-day goldrush has turned the middle of nowhere into the center of everything, and how one family—the Frontiers—hopes to control it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mission One: A Near Future First Contact Space Exploration Odyssey (Titan Chronicles Book 1) *




  








*Five months to Titan. Four brave crew members. One incredible mystery.*

Jeff Dolan always wanted to be an astronaut. After helping a private space company build a ship that can travel to Saturn's largest moon in five months, he gets his chance.

Shortly after launch, a devastating malfunction forces Jeff and the crew to make a choice: continue to Titan, or go back home. As the truth about their mission unravels, one thing is clear: someone on Earth knew about the system flaw and covered it up.

Yet surviving the journey isn't the crew's only concern. Even if they make it to Titan, they will face another problem:
Something is already there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Raven's Peace (Peacekeepers of Sol Book 1) *




  








_Ten thousand stars, once chained, taste freedom
An eternal empire, once undefeated, falls to pieces
An alliance, once united, now lacks a common foe
War was hard enough. Peace may be impossible_


For seventeen years, Colonel Henry Wong and the United Planets Space Force have fought the Kenmiri Empire. They drove the alien overlords back from humanity’s borders into their own stars and found allies among the Kenmiri’s slaves and subjects.

Now the war is over. A great Gathering has been called of the allies who fought the war, but they only ever shared a common enemy. With the Kenmiri in retreat, a thousand new agendas are revealed.

The United Planets Alliance wants peace above all else. Their allies want everything from new homes to new empires – and all too many of them are prepared to do _anything_ to achieve their goals!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Borrowed Time *




  







Scientists invent a method of time travel and adapt it to the original prop time machine from the 1960 film, The time Machine


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Triassic *




  







After spending many years in artificial hypersleep, a handful of survivors of the exploration vessel Supernova awaken to find their ship torn to shreds. They are unsure of what happened in space or how they crashed into an uncharted planet. Upon exploration of the new world, they soon realize their destination: The Triassic, the first chapter of the Mesozoic Era. A plan is formulated to escape this terrifying landscape plagued with dinosaurs and prehistoric beasts. The survivors soon discover that there may be an even larger threat looming under the trees than just the dinosaurs, threatening to cut their mission short and trap them all forever in the primitive depths of the Triassic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.


*Hell of a Book: A Novel *




  








*2021 NATIONAL BOOK AWARD WINNER

THE NATIONAL BESTSELLER

Winner of the 2021 Sir Walter Raleigh Award for Fiction, Joyce Carol Oates Literary Prize Finalist, Willie Morris Award for Southern Writing Shortlist, and the 2021 Aspen Words Literary Prize 
A Read With Jenna Today Show Book Club Pick!

An Ebony Magazine Publishing Book Club Pick! 

One of Washington Post's 50 Notable Works of Fiction | One of Philadelphia Inquirer's Best Books of 2021 | One of Shelf Awareness's Top Ten Fiction Titles of the Year | One of TIME Magazine’s 100 Must-Read Books | One of NPR.org's "Books We Love" | EW’s "Guide to the Biggest and Buzziest Books of 2021" | One of the New York Public Library's Best Books for Adults | San Diego Union Tribune—My Favorite Things from 2021 | Writer's Bone's Best Books of 2021 | Atlanta Journal Constitution—Top 10 Southern Books of the Year | One of the Guardian's (UK) Best Ten 21st Century Comic Novels | One of Entertainment Weekly's 15 Books You Need to Read This June | On Entertainment Weekly's "Must List" | One of the New York Post's Best Summer Reading books | One of GMA's 27 Books for June | One of USA Today's 5 Books Not to Miss | One of Fortune's 21 Most Anticipated Books Coming Out in the Second Half of 2021 | One of The Root's PageTurners: It’s Getting Hot in Here | One of Real Simple's Best New Books to Read in 2021

An astounding work of fiction from New York Times bestselling author Jason Mott, always deeply honest, at times electrically funny, that goes to the heart of racism, police violence, and the hidden costs exacted upon Black Americans and America as a whole*

In Jason Mott’s _Hell of a Book_, a Black author sets out on a cross-country publicity tour to promote his bestselling novel. That storyline drives _Hell of a Book_ and is the scaffolding of something much larger and more urgent: Mott’s novel also tells the story of Soot, a young Black boy living in a rural town in the recent past, and The Kid, a possibly imaginary child who appears to the author on his tour.

As these characters’ stories build and converge, they astonish. For while this heartbreaking and magical book entertains and is at once about family, love of parents and children, art and money, it’s also about the nation’s reckoning with a tragic police shooting playing over and over again on the news. And with what it can mean to be Black in America.

Who has been killed? Who is The Kid? Will the author finish his book tour, and what kind of world will he leave behind? Unforgettably told, with characters who burn into your mind and an electrifying plot ideal for book club discussion, _Hell of a Book_ is the novel Mott has been writing in his head for the last ten years. And in its final twists, it truly becomes its title.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*All About Me!: My Remarkable Life in Show Business *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • At 95, the legendary Mel Brooks continues to set the standard for comedy across television, film, and the stage. Now he shares his story for the first time in “a wonderful addition to a seminal career” (San Francisco Chronicle), “infused with nostalgia and his signature hilarity” (Parade).

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY NEW YORK POST • “Laugh-out-loud hilarious and always fascinating, from the great Mel Brooks. What else do you expect from the man who knew Jesus and dated Joan of Arc?”—Billy Crystal
*
For anyone who loves American comedy, the long wait is over. Here are the never-before-told, behind-the-scenes anecdotes and remembrances from a master storyteller, filmmaker, and creator of all things funny.

_All About Me!_ charts Mel Brooks’s meteoric rise from a Depression-era kid in Brooklyn to the recipient of the National Medal of Arts. Whether serving in the United States Army in World War II, or during his burgeoning career as a teenage comedian in the Catskills, Mel was always mining his experiences for material, always looking for the perfect joke. His iconic career began with Sid Caesar’s _Your Show of Shows_, where he was part of the greatest writers’ room in history, which included Carl Reiner, Neil Simon, and Larry Gelbart. After co-creating both the mega-hit 2000 Year Old Man comedy albums and the classic television series _Get Smart,_ Brooks’s stellar film career took off. He would go on to write, direct, and star in _The Producers, The Twelve Chairs, Blazing Saddles, Young Frankenstein, Silent Movie, High Anxiety_, and _Spaceballs_, as well as produce groundbreaking and eclectic films, including _The Elephant Man, The Fly_, and _My Favorite Year._ Brooks then went on to conquer Broadway with his record-breaking, Tony-winning musical, _The Producers._

_All About Me!_ offers fans insight into the inspiration behind the ideas for his outstanding collection of boundary-breaking work, and offers details about the many close friendships and collaborations Brooks had, including those with Sid Caesar, Carl Reiner, Gene Wilder, Madeleine Kahn, Alfred Hitchcock, and the great love of his life, Anne Bancroft.

Filled with tales of struggle, achievement, and camaraderie (and dozens of photographs), readers will gain a more personal and deeper understanding of the incredible body of work behind one of the most accomplished and beloved entertainers in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Look Alive Twenty-Five: A Stephanie Plum Novel *




  








*Stephanie Plum faces the toughest puzzle of her career in the twenty-fifth entry in Janet Evanovich's #1 New York Times-bestselling series.*

There's nothing like a good deli, and the Red River Deli in Trenton is one of the best. World-famous for its pastrami, cole slaw, and for its disappearing managers. Over the last month, three have vanished from the face of the earth, and the only clue in each case is one shoe that's been left behind. The police are baffled. Lula is convinced that it's a case of alien abduction. Whatever it is, they'd better figure out what's going on before they lose their new manager, Ms. Stephanie Plum.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lonely Hearts (A DI Claire Falle mystery Book 1) *




  








*Someone's watching. Someone's Lonely. Someone's going to Die. Could it be You?*

Meet Rachel, she loves animals and works at a dating agency bringing lonely people together – only somebody is watching her every move and she’s scared…

Neil didn’t see who killed him – but his murder brings DI Claire Falle on the case. What she uncovers leads her to discover a serial-killer is preying on the clients of the dating agency where Rachel works.

Can Claire work out the connection between all the deaths before Rachel becomes the next victim?
What is it in Rachel’s past that haunts her?

As DI Claire Falle investigates the lives of the dating agency staff and clients, she is pulled into a tangled web of loneliness and deceit which will have devastating consequences for someone...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Inn at Holiday Bay: Turkey in the Trap-Room *




  








A heartwarming cozy mystery series about losing everything, taking a chance, and starting again.

After suffering a personal tragedy Abby Sullivan buys a huge old seaside mansion she has never even seen, packs up her life in San Francisco, and moves to Holiday Bay Maine, where she is adopted, quite against her will, by a huge Maine **** Cat named Rufus, a drifter with her own tragic past named Georgia, and a giant dog with an inferiority complex named Ramos. What Abby thought she needed was alone time to heal. What she ended up with was, an inn she never knew she wanted, a cat she couldn't seem to convince to leave, and a new family she'd never be able to live without.

In book 12 in the series, Lacy takes over as director for the local Thanksgiving Pageant after the director they had appointed is bitten by a snake. The pageant seems to have met with bad luck from the beginning but when the star is found dead in the trap-room Abby becomes convinced the entire production is cursed.

Meanwhile new guests check into the inn including three half sisters, all the same age, who never even knew of the existence of their half siblings prior to the reading of their grandmother's will. Their grandmother left each granddaughter a third of her extensive fortune but in order to collect the inheritance the sisters must work together to find answers and make decisions in the ten days allotted them to do so.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Inn at Holiday Bay: Poison in the Pudding *




  








A heartwarming cozy mystery series about losing everything, taking a chance, and starting again.

After suffering a personal tragedy Abby Sullivan buys a huge old seaside mansion she has never even seen, packs up her life in San Francisco, and moves to Holiday Bay Maine, where she is adopted, quite against her will, by a huge Maine **** Cat named Rufus, a drifter with her own tragic past named Georgia, and a giant dog with an inferiority complex named Ramos. What Abby thought she needed was alone time to heal. What she ended up with was, an inn she never knew she wanted, a cat she couldn't seem to convince to leave, and a new family she'd never be able to live without.

In book 17 in the series, Abby joins Colt as he investigates the death of a local man who died after eating pudding dosed with poison during a community dinner. Was the man targeted or was the poison in the pudding a random act set into motion by a madman intent on murder?

Meanwhile, Thanksgiving is only a few days away and several guests who've visited the inn in the past return to spend the holiday with Abby, Georgia, and the rest of the Inn at Holiday Bay family. In addition to the return cast, a couple is looking for their runaway granddaughter and another is trying to make the best of things after tragedy struck his family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Halloween House: A Cozy Mystery (A Tess and Tilly Cozy Mystery Book 4) *




  







Every town has one. The big old house which has stood empty for so long that no one really remembers anyone living there. The iconic subject of lore and folktales which hints at supernatural occurrences, tragedy, and family curses, that can be neither confirmed nor denied. For the town of White Eagle Montana the house that served as the subject of ghostly stories by the campfire was a huge old mansion built more than fifty years ago by a wealthy industrialist as a summer home for his wife and five children. The house, void of love and laughter, served as a sort of luxury prison far away from the hustle and bustle of Hartford Harrington’s full and busy life in San Francisco. Structurally, Harrington House had weathered the long winters and hot summers of northern Montana. It had endured long after every one of those five children had been buried in the little family cemetery at the edge of the huge estate. I’m really not sure why the place was never sold, or even lived in, by whichever Harrington relation inherited the place, but after the summer Houston Harrington jumped from the third floor window to the concrete bricks of the veranda below, not a single Harrington or Harrington heir had set foot in the place. Until now. When Jordan Westlake inherits the house from his mother, he decides to break tradition and take up residence. He expected that the renovation on the old mansion would be an expensive and time consuming endeavor, what he didn't expect to find was a skeleton in his closet. Literally.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*House on Fire: A Novel (A Nick Heller Novel Book 4) *




  








*In New York Times bestselling author Joseph Finder's electrifying new thriller, private investigator Nick Heller infiltrates a powerful wealthy family hiding something sinister.*

Nick Heller is at the top of his game when he receives some devastating news: his old army buddy Sean has died of an overdose. Sean, who once saved Nick’s life, got addicted to opioids after returning home wounded from war. 

Then at Sean’s funeral, a stranger approaches Nick with a job, and maybe also a way for Nick to hold someone accountable.

The woman is the daughter of a pharmaceutical kingpin worth billions. Now she wants to become a whistleblower, exposing her father and his company for burying evidence that its biggest money-maker was dangerously addictive. It was a lie that killed hundreds of thousands of people, including Sean. 

All Nick has to do is find the document that proves the family knew the drug’s dangers. But Nick soon realizes that the sins of the patriarch are just the beginning. 

Beneath the surface are barely concealed cabals and conspiracies: a twisting story of family intrigue and lethal corporate machinations. In a deadly game of chess that pits Nick against a family dynasty, against brothers and sisters with schemes of their own, Nick learns how far his enemy is willing to go to protect its name and its wealth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vampire Moon (Vampire for Hire Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*





  








*Private investigator Samantha Moon finds herself hunting down a powerful crime lord...*

And protecting an innocent woman from her ruthless ex-husband...

All while two very different men vie for her heart.

As the stakes grow higher and her cases turn personal, Samantha will do whatever it takes to protect the innocent and bring two cold-blooded killers to justice.

_Her own brand of justice._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*American Vampire (Vampire for Hire Book 3) *




  








*Private investigator Samantha Moon receives a heartbreaking phone call from a very unlikely source...*

_A five-year-old girl who's been missing for three months._

Now on the hunt, Samantha will use her considerable resources―including her growing supernatural abilities―to locate the missing girl before it's too late.

And as she gets closer and closer to the horrible truth, Sam receives devastating news on the home front.

*Now with her world turned upside down, Samantha Moon is forced to make the ultimate choice of life and death.*

And through it all, she will discover the identity of one mysterious man...

A man she has grown to love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Moon Child (Vampire for Hire Book 4)*




  








*Private investigator Samantha Moon is faced with an impossible decision...*

_A decision that no mother should ever have to make._

A decision that will change her life, and those she loves, forever.

And through it all, a powerful new enemy emerges.

Soon, Sam finds herself in a lethal game of vampire vs. vampire...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Last Mountain Man *




  








*In this series opener by two bestselling authors, an Old West farm boy with a hunger for revenge is molded into a fierce gunslinger.*

From his Missouri farm, the boy travels west. In his heart is vengeance. In his hand is a Navy Colt. By his side is the old mountain man named Preacher, who’ll teach young Smoke Jensen everything he needs to know about fighting like the devil, and—when the time comes—dying like a man. Although Smoke Jensen’s enemies have destroyed everything he’s ever loved, they made one mistake: they let him live…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Wicked Die Twice (A Slash and Pecos Western Book 3) *




  








*Once upon a time in the Old West, Slash and Pecos were two of the wiliest robbers this side of the Rio Grande. Now they’re fighting three of the nastiest killers this side of Hell. . . .

Johnstone Country. Where Two Guns Kill Better Than One.
*
Not many men get a second chance at life. But thanks to a chief U.S. marshal who needs their help, the bank-robbing duo of Jimmy “Slash” Braddock and Melvin “Pecos Kid” Baker are on the right side of the law. As unofficial marshals, they’ve agreed to pick up three prisoners from a Milestown jail and escort them to Denver. Sounds easy enough—until they learn the prisoners are an unholy trio of sadistic cutthroat killers known as Talon, “Hellraisin’” Frank, and the Sioux called Black Pot. And they’ve managed to escape before Slash and Pecos even show up . . .

The three convicts have turned Milestown into their own savage slayground. Drinking, killing, ravaging—and worse—they’re painting the town red with blood and burning it to the ground. Slash and Pecos manage to stop them in a nick of time. But getting these three to Denver is another story—because the trio’s leader has offered a thousand-dollar bounty to anyone who can kill Slash and Pecos. This is going to be one wicked ride that Slash and Pecos will never forget—if they live to tell about it . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Slow Horses (Slough House Book 1)*




  








*Soon to be an Apple TV+ series starring Gary Oldman and Kristin Scott Thomas.

Welcome to the thrilling and unnervingly prescient world of the slow horses. This team of MI5 agents is united by one common bond: They've screwed up royally and will do anything to redeem themselves.

This special tenth-anniversary deluxe edition of a modern classic includes a foreword by the author, discussion questions for book clubs, and an exclusive short story featuring the slow horses.*

London, England: Slough House is where washed-up MI5 spies go to while away what’s left of their failed careers. The “slow horses,” as they’re called, have all disgraced themselves in some way to get relegated there. Maybe they botched an Op so badly they can’t be trusted anymore. Maybe they got in the way of an ambitious colleague and had the rug yanked out from under them. Maybe they just got too dependent on the bottle—not unusual in this line of work. One thing they have in common, though, is they want to be back in the action. And most of them would do anything to get there─even if it means having to collaborate with one another.

When a young man is abducted and his kidnappers threaten to broadcast his beheading live on the Internet, the slow horses see an opportunity to redeem themselves. But is the victim really who he appears to be?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Masada: Mass Suicide in the First Jewish-Roman War, C. AD 73 (History of Terror) *




  








*The dramatic history behind one of the great landmarks of ancient Israel.*

In the spring of 73 AD, the rock fortress of Masada on the western shore of the Dead Sea was the site of an event that was breathtaking in its courage and self-sacrifice. Here the last of the Jewish Zealots who, for nearly eight years, had waged war against the Roman occupiers of their country made their last stand. The Zealots on Masada had withstood a two-year siege but with Roman victory finally assured, they were faced by two options: capture or death. They chose the latter, and when the Roman legions forced their way into the hill fort the following morning they were met only with utter silence by row upon row of bodies. Rather than fall into enemy hands the 960 men, women, and children who had defended the fortress so heroically had committed suicide.

The story of the siege and eventual capture of Masada is unique, not just in Israeli legend but in the history of the world. It is a story of bravery that even the Roman legionaries, well used to death and brutality, could see and appreciate. It was a massacre but a massacre with a difference: carried out by the victims themselves. This book tells the story, also covering the excavation of the remote hilltop site in the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Be Free or Die: The Amazing Story of Robert Smalls' Escape from Slavery to Union Hero*




  








*Finalist for the Gilder Lehrman Lincoln Prize

Henry Louis Gates, Jr: "A stunning tale of a little-known figure in history."

Candice Millard: “Be Free or Die makes you want to stand up and cheer.”

The astonishing true story of Robert Smalls’ amazing journey from slave to Union hero and ultimately United States Congressman.*

It was a mild May morning in Charleston, South Carolina, in 1862, the second year of the Civil War, when a twenty-three-year-old slave named Robert Smalls did the unthinkable and boldly seized a Confederate steamer. With his wife and two young children hidden on board, Smalls and a small crew ran a gauntlet of heavily armed fortifications in Charleston Harbor and delivered the valuable vessel and the massive guns it carried to nearby Union forces. To be unsuccessful was a death sentence for all. Smalls’ courageous and ingenious act freed him and his family from slavery and immediately made him a Union hero while simultaneously challenging much of the country’s view of what African Americans were willing to do to gain their freedom.

After his escape, Smalls served in numerous naval campaigns off Charleston as a civilian boat pilot and eventually became the first black captain of an Army ship. In a particularly poignant moment Smalls even bought the home that he and his mother had once served in as house slaves.

Cate Lineberry's _Be Free or Die_ is a compelling narrative that illuminates Robert Smalls’ amazing journey from slave to Union hero and ultimately United States Congressman. This captivating tale of a valuable figure in American history gives fascinating insight into the country's first efforts to help newly freed slaves while also illustrating the many struggles and achievements of African Americans during the Civil War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sniping in France: Winning the Sniping War in the Trenches *




  








*Making History. The Home of 99p/99c History Books.*

“Now, if any one cares to do a mathematical sum, and to work out the number of battalions we had in the line, they will be surprised at the figures, and when they multiply these figures by thirty and look at the month’s losses, they will find that in a war of attrition the sniper on this count alone justifies his existence and wipes out large numbers of the enemy.”

During the initial stages of the First World War in 1914, Allied forces lost breathtaking numbers of men on the Western Front to Germany’s highly efficient and superior snipers.

However, the passion of Major Hesketh-Prichard – hunter and excellent marksman – for the promotion and advancement of sniping practices led to the implementation of brand new sniping methods by the British Army.

These new practices contributed to the reversal of fortune of the Allied forces, tipping the balance in their favour towards victory in the sniping war.

This excellent book, as told in the inimitable style of Major Hesketh-Prichard, recounts the genesis, development, and advancement of sniping style and practice, intermingled with a charming autobiographical style.

Truly a classic account of war, this is a must read for avid military enthusiasts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Jews in Berlin *




  








*New York Times Bestseller: The true story of twelve Jews who went underground in Nazi Berlin—and survived: “Consummately suspenseful” (Los Angeles Times).*

When Adolf Hitler came to power in 1933, approximately one hundred sixty thousand Jews called Berlin home. By 1943 less than five thousand remained in the nation’s capital, the epicenter of Nazism, and by the end of the war, that number had dwindled to one thousand. All the others had died in air raids, starved to death, committed suicide, or been shipped off to the death camps.

In this captivating and harrowing book, Leonard Gross details the real-life stories of a dozen Jewish men and women who spent the final twenty-seven months of World War II underground, hiding in plain sight, defying both the Gestapo and, even worse, Jewish “catchers” ready to report them to the Nazis in order to avoid the gas chambers themselves. A teenage orphan, a black-market jewel trader, a stylish young designer, and a progressive intellectual were among the few who managed to survive. Through their own resourcefulness, bravery, and at times, sheer luck, these Jews managed to evade the tragic fates of so many others. 

Gross has woven these true stories of perseverance into a heartbreaking, suspenseful, and moving account with the narrative force of a thriller. Compiled from extensive interviews, _The Last Jews in Berlin _reveals these individuals’ astounding determination, against all odds, to live each day knowing it could be their last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fighter Aces of World War II *




  








*A thrilling account of fourteen legendary WW2 fighter pilots.*

It is World War Two, and the battle for control of the skies is proving to be just as fierce as the battles raging on land.

In this powerful account, Robert Jackson explores the true stories of fourteen top fighter pilots during the Second World War. The pilots, of various nationalities, have been carefully selected from hundreds of other distinguished fighter pilots due to their exemplary qualities which set them apart from the rest.

They include Irish Wing Commander Paddy Finucane — the youngest person ever given command of a fighter wing; Japanese aviator Saburo Sakai, who survived a bullet to the skull in mid flight and returned to make his mission report before collapsing; and German Luftwaffe general Adolf Galland, credited with 104 aerial victories.

The expertly narrated stories provide a powerful insight into the lives of the legendary fighter pilots, whose awe-inspiring achievements make _Fighter Aces of World War II_ a must read for lovers of military aviation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Strange Defeat *




  







A renowned historian and Resistance fighter - later executed by the Nazis - analyzes at first hand why France fell in 1940. Marc Bloch wrote Strange Defeat during the three months following the fall of France, after he returned home from military service. In the midst of his anguish, he nevertheless "brought to his study of the crisis all the critical faculty and all the penetrating analysis of a first-rate historian" (Christian Science Monitor). Bloch takes a close look at the military failures he witnessed, examining why France was unable to respond to attack quickly and effectively. He gives a personal account of the battle of France, followed by a biting analysis of the generation between the wars. His harsh conclusion is that the immediate cause of the disaster was the utter incompetence of the High Command, but his analysis ranges broadly, appraising all the factors, social as well as military, which since 1870 had undermined French national solidarity.

"Much has been, and will be, written in explanation of the defeat of France in 1940, but it seems unlikely that the truth of the matter will ever be more accurately and more vividly presented than in this statement of evidence." - New York Times Book Review. 

"The most wisdom-packed commentary on the problem set [before] all intelligent and patriotic Frenchmen by the events of 1940." - Spectator.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*X Troop: The Secret Jewish Commandos of World War II *




  








“*Brilliantly researched, utterly gripping history: the first full account of a remarkable group of Jewish refugees—a top-secret band of brothers—who waged war on Hitler.*”*—Alex Kershaw, New York Times best-selling author of The Longest Winter and TheLiberator

The incredible World War II saga of the German-Jewish commandos who fought in Britain’s most secretive special-forces unit—but whose story has gone untold until now*

June 1942. The shadow of the Third Reich has fallen across the European continent. In desperation, Winston Churchill and his chief of staff form an unusual plan: a new commando unit made up of Jewish refugees who have escaped to Britain. The resulting volunteers are a motley group of intellectuals, artists, and athletes, most from Germany and Austria. Many have been interned as enemy aliens, and have lost their families, their homes—their whole worlds. They will stop at nothing to defeat the Nazis. Trained in counterintelligence and advanced combat, this top secret unit becomes known as X Troop. Some simply call them a suicide squad.

Drawing on extensive original research, including interviews with the last surviving members, Leah Garrett follows this unique band of brothers from Germany to England and back again, with stops at British internment camps, the beaches of Normandy, the battlefields of Italy and Holland, and the hellscape of Terezin concentration camp—the scene of one of the most dramatic, untold rescues of the war. For the first time, _X Troop_ tells the astonishing story of these secret shock troops and their devastating blows against the Nazis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Daesh: Islamic State's Holy War (History of Terror) *




  







Anthony Tucker-Jones is only too familiar with the modern architects of terror. For the past decade and a half he has worked as the terrorism and security correspondent for the highly respected intersec The Journal of International Security. During that time he has written extensively on al Qaeda and Daesh. This book draws on his experience to assess Islamic States brutal Holy War that has brought terror and mayhem to the four corners of the globe.The emergence of terror group Islamic State, or Daesh, has created one of the greatest threats to global security in the twenty-first century. Spawned from the conflicts in Iraq and Syria, it carved out an Islamic caliphate straddling both failed countries. Since then it has wantonly despoiled world heritage sites, engaged in regional genocide and conducted regular terror attacks against capital cities across the world, killing irrespective of race, color, creed, gender or age.Like its predecessor, al Qaeda, Daeshs most potent and insidious weapon is franchise terrorism. It has inspired clutches of deadly wannabee terrorists who have carried out a wave of what can be best described as war crimes, killing innocent civilians. In this perceptive assessment Tucker-Jones highlights how the West has become caught up in what is essentially a civil war between Shia and Sunni Islam, with deadly results.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Eagles, Ravens, and Other Birds of Prey: A History of USAF Suppression of Enemy Air Defense (SEAD) Doctrine, 1973-1991 *




  








*In January 1973*, the United States Air Force (USAF) concluded operations against North Vietnam in seeming disarray. With heavy losses to tactical aircraft and B-52s during Operations Linebacker I and II, the USAF’s conventional capabilities were at their nadir. Instead of a potent sword protecting the West against Communist aggression, the Air Force appeared to be an obsolescent weapon to be shattered by new, potent Soviet air defense weaponry.

*In January 1991*, the USAF spearheaded the Coalition’s air attack on KARI, the Iraqi Integrated Air Defense System. Considered by contemporary analysts to be the most effective air defense system outside the Soviet Union’s, planners expected KARI to exact heavy casualties. Instead, in less than ten days, Coalition forces shattered KARI and prevented it from overseeing any organized defense. Indeed, so complete was Coalition air forces’ dominance that the Iraqi Air Force (IQAF) chose to flee to Iran, their bitter enemy, rather than face certain destruction on the ground.

This journey from near irrelevance to triumph did not occur by accident. Air Force military and civilian leaders made a controversial choice: accept hostile air defenses as priority targets equal in importance to manufacturing centers, military formations, or political leadership. _Eagles, Ravens, and Other Birds of Prey _examines how this chain of decisions both helped win the Cold War and culminated in the greatest American aerial victory since 1945.

*Dr. James Young* is an airpower historian, aviation enthusiast and military analyst. His writing credits include the USNI’s 2016 Cyberwarfare Essay Contest, articles in _Armor_, _The Journal of Military History_, Marine Corps University Press _Expeditions_, and USNI _Proceedings_. In addition to his historical work and the critically acclaimed _Usurper’s War_-series, he has collaborated with bestselling authors Sarah Hoyt, S.M. Stirling, and David Weber.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Al-Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb: Shadow of Terror over The Sahel, from 2007 *




  







Insurgencies in Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, Yemen and elsewhere the majority linked to al Qaeda are in the news on an almost daily basis. But very little surfaces about a festering insurgency that has been on the go for six years in West Africa under the acronym of AQIM, or al Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb. This low-level series of guerrilla conflicts is widespread and sporadic, covering an area as vast as Europe. Nigeria has been drawn into the equation because its Boko Haram insurgent faction maintains close ties with AQIM and Islamic State.For now though, the focus is on Mali where several jihadist groups despite formal peace agreements remain active. Involved is the French army and air force as well as the United Nations Multidimensional Integrated Stabilization Mission in Mali (MINUSMA), the European Union Training Mission in Mali (EUTM) as well as the European Union Capacity Building Mission (EUCAP).The insurrection that fostered all this broke out early 2012 when President Franois Hollande announced the beginning of Operation Serval. Five hours later the first squadrons of French Gazelle helicopter gunships began attacking Islamist columns. A day later French fighter jets based in Chad, almost 2,000 kilometers away, were making sorties against rebel ground targets in northern Mali.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/03/22.

Currently $3.

*Alpha: Eddie Gallagher and the War for the Soul of the Navy SEALs *




  








*An epic account of the Navy SEALs of Alpha platoon, the startling accusations against their chief, Eddie Gallagher, and the courtroom battle that exposed the dark underbelly of America’s special forces—from a Pulitzer Prize–winning reporter

“An infuriating, fast-paced thriller.”—The Washington Post*

By official accounts, the Navy SEALs of Alpha platoon returned as heroes after their 2017 deployment to Mosul, following a vicious, bloody, and successful campaign to drive ISIS from the city. But within the platoon a different war raged. Even as Alpha’s chief, Eddie Gallagher, was being honored by the Navy for his leadership, several of his men were preparing to report him for war crimes, alleging that he’d stabbed a prisoner in cold blood and taken lethal sniper shots at unarmed civilians.

Many young SEALs regarded Gallagher as the ideal special operations commando. Trained as a sniper, a medic, and an explosives expert, he was considered a battle-tested leader. But in the heat of combat, some in his platoon saw a darker figure—a man who appeared to be coming unhinged after multiple deployments in America’s forever wars. Their excitement to work with a tough, experienced chief soon gave way to a grim suspicion that his thirst for blood seemed to know no bounds and a belief that his unpredictability was as dangerous as the enemy. 

In riveting detail, Pulitzer Prize–winning _New York Times_ correspondent David Philipps reveals the story of a group of special operators caught in a moral crucible—should they uphold their oath and turn in their chief, or honor the SEALs’ unwritten code of silence? It is also a larger story of how the SEAL Teams drifted off course after 9/11, and of the “pirate” subculture that festered within their ranks—a secret brotherhood that, in a time of endless war with few clear victories, made the act of killing itself the paramount goal. The investigation and trial following Alpha’s deployment—and Gallagher’s ultimate acquittal on the most serious charges—would pit SEAL against SEAL, set the Navy brass on a collision course with President Donald Trump, and turn Gallagher into a political litmus test in a hotly polarized America. 

A page-turning tale of battle, honor, and betrayal, _Alpha_ is a remarkable exposé of the fault lines fracturing a country that has been at war for a generation and counting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/04/22.

Currently $1.

*Chains of Command (Star Trek: The Next Generation Book 21) *




  








While exploring a group of devastated class-M planets in a remote sector of space, the crew of the U.S.S. _Enterprise ™_ is shocked to discover a group of human slaves on a forbidding, glacial world. When the slaves revolt against their human overseers, Captain Picard and his crew sympathize with the slaves plight but cannot interfere in the conflict.

After the revolt is a success, Captain Picard learns that both the slaves and the overseers were controlled by a mysterious bird-like race called the Tseetsk, who are coming to reclaim their property. With the time running out, the rebels kidnap Captain Picard and Counsellor Troi -- drawing the U.S.S. _Enterprise_ into the middle of their deadly plan of vengeance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vengeance (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine Book 22) *





  








Rumors of a secret alliance between the Dominion and the Klingon Empire lure Captain Sisko and the crew of the Defiant on a desperate mission into the Gamma Quadrant, leaving Deep Space None vulnerable to a surprise sneak attack!

Now an elite Klingon task force has seized control of the station, and only Chief O'Brient, Dr. Bashir, and Worf are left to defend Deep Space Nine. But Worf's loyalties are tested when he discovers that the invaders include his oldest friend -- and his own brother!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*By the Book (Star Trek: Enterprise 2)*




  








In their first few weeks in space, Captain Jonathan Archer and the crew of the Enterprise™ have already discovered several new species and explored strange new worlds. But each planet brings new discoveries...and new dangers.

BY THE BOOK
The Fazi, whose ultraregulated culture ranges from strict conversation protocols to unvarying building designs, inhabit half of a planet discovered by the Enterprise. But after a disasterous first contact with the ruler of the Fazi, Archer must depend on Vulcan science officer T'Pol and communication specialist Hoshi Sato to help him mend relations with the people of this planet, and unravel the mystery of the other creatures living on the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Boy's Life *




  








*An Alabama boy’s innocence is shaken by murder and madness in the 1960s South in this novel by the New York Times–bestselling author of Swan Song.*

It’s 1964 in idyllic Zephyr, Alabama. People either work for the paper mill up the Tecumseh River, or for the local dairy. It’s a simple life, but it stirs the impressionable imagination of twelve-year-old aspiring writer Cory Mackenson. He’s certain he’s sensed spirits whispering in the churchyard. He’s heard of the weird bootleggers who lurk in the dark outside of town. He’s seen a flood leave Main Street crawling with snakes. Cory thrills to all of it as only a young boy can.

Then one morning, while accompanying his father on his milk route, he sees a car careen off the road and slowly sink into fathomless Saxon’s Lake. His father dives into the icy water to rescue the driver, and finds a beaten corpse, naked and handcuffed to the steering wheel—a copper wire tightened around the stranger’s neck. In time, the townsfolk seem to forget all about the unsolved murder. But Cory and his father can’t.

Their search for the truth is a journey into a world where innocence and evil collide. What lies before them is the stuff of fear and awe, magic and madness, fantasy and reality. As Cory wades into the deep end of Zephyr and all its mysteries, he’ll discover that while the pleasures of childish things fade away, growing up can be a strange and beautiful ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Introvert Doodles: An Illustrated Look at Introvert Life in an Extrovert World*




  








As seen on Happify Daily!

"Marzi's charming and irreverent illustrations are exactly what young and old introverts need to approach their temperament with wisdom and self-affirmation." --Susan Cain, author of _Quiet_

Whoever said there's strength in numbers lied.

Meet Marzi. She's an introvert who often finds herself in awkward situations. Marzi used to feel strange about her introverted tendencies. Not anymore! Now she knows that there are tons of introverts out there just like her--introverts who enjoy peace and quiet, need time alone to recharge their battery, and who prefer staying in with their pet and a good book to awkward social interactions.

Just like Marzi, these introverts can often be found in libraries, at home watching Netflix, brainstorming excuses to miss your next party, or doodling cute cartoons. Being an introvert in an extrovert world isn't always easy, but it certainly is an adventure. In _Introvert Doodles_, follow Marzi through all of her most uncomfortable, charming, honest, and hilarious moments that everyone--introvert, extrovert, or somewhere in between--can relate to.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Life and Death in Shanghai *




  








The national bestselling memoir of a woman’s resistance and struggles in Communist China—“an absorbing story of resourcefulness and courage” (The New York Times).

A NEW YORK TIMES BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR

In August 1966, a group of Red Guards ransacked the home of Nien Cheng. Her background made her an obvious target for the fanatics of the Cultural Revolution: educated in London, the widow of an official of Chiang Kai-shek’s regime, and an employee of Shell Oil. When she refused to confess that any of this made her an enemy of the state, she was placed in solitary confinement, where she would remain for more than six years.

Life and Death in Shanghai recounts the story of Nien Cheng’s imprisonment—a time of extreme deprivation which she met with heroic resistance—as well as her quest for justice when she was released. It is also the story of a country torn apart by Mao Zedong’s vicious campaign to topple party moderates. An incisive, personal account of a terrifying chapter in twentieth-century history, Life and Death in Shanghai is also an astounding portrait of one woman’s courage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Michael Jordan: The Life *




  








The definitive biography of a legendary athlete.

The Shrug. The Shot. The Flu Game. Michael Jordan is responsible for sublime moments so ingrained in sports history that they have their own names. When most people think of him, they think of his beautiful shots with the game on the line, his body totally in sync with the ball -- hitting nothing but net.

But for all his greatness, this scion of a complex family from North Carolina's Coastal Plain has a darker side: he's a ruthless competitor and a lover of high stakes. There's never been a biography that encompassed the dual nature of his character and looked so deeply at Jordan on and off the court -- until now.

Basketball journalist Roland Lazenby spent almost thirty years covering Michael Jordan's career in college and the pros. He witnessed Jordan's growth from a skinny rookie to the instantly recognizable global ambassador for basketball whose business savvy and success have millions of kids still wanting to be just like Mike. Yet Lazenby also witnessed the Michael Jordan whose drive and appetite are more fearsome and more insatiable than any of his fans could begin to know.

Michael Jordan: The Life explores both sides of his personality to reveal the fullest, most compelling story of the man who is Michael Jordan. Lazenby draws on his personal relationships with Jordan's coaches; countless interviews with Jordan's friends, teammates, and family members; and interviews with Jordan himself to provide the first truly definitive study of Michael Jordan: the player, the icon, and the man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Moonlighting: An Oral History *




  







Once upon a time ABC-TV's Moonlighting was among the most buzzed-about shows in the country, thanks largely to the bravado of creator Glenn Gordon Caron, who never met a television convention he didn't want to break, and the sizzling on-screen chemistry between glamorous erstwhile film star Cybill Shepherd and a New Jersey bartender nobody had ever heard of before named Bruce Willis, who bickered and flirted ceaselessly on screen and engaged in epic off-screen battles that all these years later remain the stuff of Hollywood legend. This combustible blend of creative brilliance produced some of the most acclaimed, audacious, and innovative programming of the eighties, including a black and white tribute to film noir, with an introduction by Orson Welles; a parody of Shakespeare's The Taming of the Shrew, written in iambic pentameter; an homage to The Honeymooners; and countless metafictive episodes breaking through the fourth wall — almost unheard of at the time for hourlong comedy-dramas. Without a doubt, Moonlighting helped pave the way for the era of prestige television we are now all enjoying. The real story of this pioneering television series and the extraordinary behind-the-scenes challenges, battles, and rewards has never been told — until now, Author Scott Ryan (The Last Days of Letterman, thirtysomething at thirty: an oral history, The Blue Rose, Scott Luck Stories) conducted over twenty interviews with the actors, writers, directors, and producers who made Moonlighting such a dynamic, unforgettable show, delving deep into their thoughts and feelings as they relive this magical moment in pop culture history in this full color oral history. New Interviews with: Cybill Shepherd (Maddie Hayes), Allyce Beasley (Ms. Dipesto), Curtis Armstrong (Herbert Viola), Glenn Gordon Caron Creator, Executive Producer, Writer Jay Daniel Executive Producer, Director Roger Director Writer, Producer, Season 4 Showrunner Allan Arkush Director Bob Butler and more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Burr: A Novel (Vintage International)*




  








For readers who can’t get enough of the hit Broadway musical Hamilton,Gore Vidal’s stunning novel about Aaron Burr, the man who killed Alexander Hamilton in a duel—and who served as a successful, if often feared, statesman of our fledgling nation. 

Here is an extraordinary portrait of one of the most complicated—and misunderstood—figures among the Founding Fathers. In 1804, while serving as vice president, Aaron Burr fought a duel with his political nemesis, Alexander Hamilton, and killed him. In 1807, he was arrested, tried, and acquitted of treason. In 1833, Burr is newly married, an aging statesman considered a monster by many. But he is determined to tell his own story, and he chooses to confide in a young New York City journalist named Charles Schermerhorn Schuyler. Together, they explore both Burr's past—and the continuing civic drama of their young nation.

Burr is the first novel in Gore Vidal's Narratives of Empire series, which spans the history of the United States from the Revolution to post-World War II. With their broad canvas and sprawling cast of fictional and historical characters, these novels present a panorama of American politics and imperialism, as interpreted by one of our most incisive and ironic observers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fresh Brewed Murder (A Ground Rules Mystery Book 1) *




  








“Coffee-lovers, this book is for you…I foresee many enjoyable Ground Rules mysteries to come.” —Criminal Element

Master barista Sage Caplin is opening a new coffee cart in Portland, Oregon, but a killer is brewing up a world of trouble. . . .

Portland is famous for its rain, hipsters, craft beers . . . and coffee. Sage Caplin has high hopes for her coffee cart, Ground Rules, which she runs with her business partner, Harley—a genius at roasting beans and devising new blends. That’s essential in a city where locals have intensely strong opinions about cappuccino versus macchiato—especially in the case of one of Sage’s very first customers. . . .

Sage finds the man’s body in front of her cart, a fatal slash across his neck. There’s been plenty of anger in the air, from longtime vendors annoyed at Ground Rules taking a coveted spot in the food truck lot, to protesters demonstrating against a new high-rise. But who was mad enough to commit murder? Sage is already fending off trouble in the form of her estranged, con-artist mother, who’s trying to trickle back into her life. But when Sage’s very own box cutter is discovered to be the murder weapon, she needs to focus on finding the killer fast—before her business, and her life, come to a bitter end. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Sculthorpe Murder (The Detective Lavender Mysteries Book 3)*




  








Northamptonshire, 1810: As a new canal network snakes across the landscape, a vicious mob stakes its claim to the county. Every local constable is out on the hunt for the ruthless Panther Gang. When an elderly man is robbed and murdered in sleepy Middleton, the beleaguered magistrates send for help from London’s Bow Street Police Office.

Detective Stephen Lavender and Constable Ned Woods soon discover there’s more to William Sculthorpe’s demise than meets the eye. Mystery surrounds the old man and his family, and the stench of revenge hangs heavy in the air. Are the Panther Gang really responsible or is something more sinister afoot? As Lavender delves further into long-hidden secrets, Woods has demons of his own to contend with: ghosts from his past that stalk him through the investigation.

Uncovering decades of simmering hatred and deceit, Lavender and Woods must use all their wit and cunning to solve this evil crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl and the Secret Society (Emma Griffin® FBI Mystery Book 9)*




  








Evil has many faces. This one you will never see coming.

This is the bizarre and shocking case of Lakyn Monroe.
In the midst of filming her show, Lakyn vanished without a trace.
Four months have passed, and the unusual disappearance of the internet celebrity has garnered nationwide attention. With no clues to the reasoning behind her disappearance, the beautiful girl with the world at her feet would soon become just another missing face.

It has been months since the horror of Windsor Island. FBI agent Emma Griffin has fully settled back in Sherwood.
Balancing her time between the Bureau, the local police, and making sense of her ex-boyfriend’s mysterious death.

When her cousin Dean shows up for an impromptu visit and brings along a strange missing person's case.
The case of Lakyn Monroe that he still can't untangle, she's willing to help him puzzle it out.
They get drawn into a string of murders and disappearances. Cases that seem unrelated, but as more clues are uncovered, more questions arise.

When the cases start to intertwine leading back to one man.
A “disturbed and unstable” man that is fighting for his life against the executioner’s time.
They start to discover the sinister secret behind Lakyn’s disappearance.

Faced with an insurmountable opponent, they must fight against the clock to rescue the missing and save innocent lives.
Emma must not only uncover but expose the monsters lurking in the shadows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Time to Kill: A Novel (Jake Brigance Book 1) *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMESBESTSELLER • The masterof the legal thriller probes the savage depths of racial violence in this searing courtroom drama featuring the beloved Jake Brigance.

“John Grisham may well be the best American storyteller writing today.”—The Philadelphia Inquirer

The life of a ten-year-old black girl is shattered by two drunken and remorseless white men. The mostly white town of Clanton in Ford County, Mississippi, reacts with shock and horror at the inhuman crime—until the girl’s father acquires an assault rifle and takes justice into his own hands.

For ten days, as burning crosses and the crack of sniper fire spread through the streets of Clanton, the nation sits spellbound as defense attorney Jake Brigance struggles to save his client’s life—and then his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Out of Sight: Don’t miss the next gripping DCI Warren Jones crime thriller in 2021! (DCI Warren Jones, Book 7) *




  








*‘A cracker of a page-turner… Highly recommended’ – Neil Lancaster, bestselling author of Dead Man’s Grave*

*His biggest mistake was trusting someone he shouldn’t have…*

When a body is found abandoned under a bridge, teeth and fingerprints removed, DCI Warren Jones and his team have little to go on. And once they finally identify the victim, the case doesn’t get any easier.
Estranged from his family but desperate to reconnect, the victim led a solitary life – apart from secretive liaisons with a series of partners he met online. Could one of them be guilty of his murder? Or does the truth lie closer to home?

The more Warren digs, the murkier the picture becomes – re-written family wills, sabotaged CCTV footage and black-market deals are just the beginning. Only one thing is for sure: whoever was behind the brutal murder, they carefully won the trust of their victim before ending his life…

*A thrilling police procedural, perfect for fans of Peter James and Peter Robinson.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Collateral Damage (Sisterhood Book 11) *




  








The Sisterhood is on the verge of implosion in “this entertaining installment in [the] remarkably vital series” from the #1 bestselling author (Booklist).

This time, the Sisterhood might be their own worst enemies . . . 

Through all their adventures, the bond of the Sisterhood has remained steadfast and unshakeable. But for the first time, the Sisterhood verges on falling apart when the ladies are faced with a new mission—one with a presidential pardon hanging in the balance . . .

A mysterious Washington, D.C. political operative needs them to track down a computer hacker who has stolen a highly classified list of fundraisers’ names. With a presidential election looming, the girls soon realize the job is a lot more dangerous than they had anticipated. They must put their feuding on the back burner—and stay alive long enough to see if their names will finally be cleared . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Vanishing Act (Sisterhood Book 15)*




  








*Identity theft has consequences. The wrath of the Sisterhood is one of them. From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Razor Sharp.*

For the women of the Sisterhood, planning a lavish reception for their longtime ally, attorney Lizzie Fox, at their lux mountain retreat is the ideal way to unwind after their latest successful mission. The only cloud over the happy occasion is that their mentor, Charles, is still mysteriously absent.

But amid the friendly bickering about floral arrangements, cake tiers, and wedding favors, the ladies of Pinewood receive a frantic phone call from Nikki’s fiancé, Jack Emery. Harry Wong—Yoko’s true love and a staunch supporter of the Sisterhood—has become the victim of a ruthless identity theft ring. Harry’s bank accounts have been closed out, his beloved dojo is being foreclosed, and he’s being evicted. Distraught, Yoko is about to rush down the mountain to Harry’s aid when the Sisters intercept her. A situation like Harry’s requires finesse, careful planning, and the Sisterhood’s distinctive brand of vigilante justice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*When I Lost You: Searing police drama that will have you hooked (Carla Brown & Nell Jackson 1) *




  








*When a young couple are the lead suspects for the murder of their only child, Crime Analyst Carla Brown and DS Nell Jackson are assigned to investigate.*

The evidence seems conclusive, but something just doesn’t feel right.

The case is quickly cast into doubt when the lead forensic pathologist starts receiving threatening letters – containing details only the police should know.

Who’s sending them? What do they want? And how did they get hold of the information?

As Carla and Nell dig deeper, it soon becomes clear that this case isn’t the first of its kind.

*They must stop at nothing to find the truth – even if it hits close to home.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*All the Pretty Girls: A Novel (A Taylor Jackson Novel Book 1) *




  








All the pretty girls vanish one by one… Return to the riveting start of the Taylor Jackson series by New York Times bestselling author J.T. Ellison with a heart-pounding case of murder, intrigue, and lies buried deep.

After a local girl turns up dead, Nashville Homicide lieutenant Taylor Jackson is determined to catch the serial rapist responsible for the crime. Called “The Southern Strangler,” this sadistic killer is slaughtering young women throughout Southeast, leaving a gruesome memento at each crime scene—the prior victim's severed hand. Taylor finds herself in a joint investigation with her lover, FBI profiler Dr. John Baldwin, as they pursue the vicious murderer.

Ambitious TV reporter Whitney Connolly is certain the Southern Strangler is her ticket out of Nashville; she's got a scoop that could break the case. But she has no idea how close to this story she really is—or what it will cost her.

Battling an old injury and her own demons, Taylor is desperate to quell the rising tide of bodies. But as the killer spirals out of control, everyone involved must face a horrible truth—the purest evil is born of private lies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Black Out (Inspector Troy Thriller Book 1) *




  








*John Lawton’s debut novel: a stunning, WWII thriller introducing Scotland Yard Detective Sergeant Troy. “A delightful, intelligent, involving book” (Scott Turow).*

The first of the Inspector Troy novels, _Black Out _singularly captures the realities of wartime London, weaving them into a riveting drama that encapsulates the uncertainty of Europe at the dawn of the postwar era.

London, 1944. While the Luftwaffe makes its final assault on the already battered British capital, Londoners rush through the streets, seeking underground shelter in the midst of the city’s black out. When the panic subsides, other things begin to surface along with London’s war-worn citizens . . .

A severed arm is discovered by a group of children playing at an East End bomb site, and when Scotland Yard’s Det. Sgt. Frederick Troy arrives at the scene, it becomes apparent that the dismembered body is not the work of a V-1 rocket. After Troy manages to link the severed arm to the disappearance of a refugee scientist from Nazi Germany, America’s newest intelligence agency, the OSS, decides to get involved. The son of a titled Russian émigré, Troy is forced to leave the London he knows and enter a corrupt world of bloody consequences, stateless refugees, and mysterious women as he unearths a chain of secrets leading straight to the Allied high command.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fallen Pride: A Jesse McDermitt Novel (Caribbean Adventure Series Book 4)*




  








Retired Marine Jesse McDermitt faces an antagonist unlike none that he’s faced before, post-traumatic stress. A friend’s son, dishonorably discharged from the Corps, is suffering from nightmares, brought on by an incident that was the catalyst for his discharge.

With Jesse’s help he learns to cope with his demons and gets his discharge overturned, so that he may once again serve the country he loves.

Meanwhile, another foe is out to get Jesse, Deuce, and anyone else who gets in the way, including a highly placed elected official. When it’s learned that the foe is one of their own, all hell breaks loose around the Florida Keys.

The royalties earned from this novel are donated to Veterans charities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Quantum Rules: How the Laws of Physics Explain Love, Success, and Everyday Life *




  








A New York Times Best Seller!

Here is a book to lead you through the fascinating intersections of life and physics with humor and intelligence.

Find out how the laws of physics define every aspect of our lives and society, from human nature and relationships to geopolitical issues like financial markets, globalization and immigration. The Quantum Rules is a different kind of physics book, as easy to read as a novel and directly relevant for everyday life issues that affect us all. It is not meant to dazzle you with unproven speculations that have no bearing on your life. Rather, The Quantum Rules will familiarize you with the important and established laws at the heart of physics, in a way never done before – by showing how the defining patterns of our lives, our behavior and our society already follow similar rules.

Never took an interest in science before? No problem! you will still understand everything and find plenty to relate to. A scientist or a science junkie? You will find a different perspective on things you may already know. Best of all, you will discover how to have meaningful conversations about physics in a way that won’t make eyes glaze over, and in which all can gladly participate.

The Quantum Rules also does something you would never expect from a book on physics – it makes you laugh, often. Its new and original take on established natural laws injects plenty of dry humor into this serious subject, by using life to explain physics and in turn using physics to understand life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Normandy '44: D-Day and the Epic 77-Day Battle for France *




  








*A history of World War II’s Operation Overlord, from the campaign’s planning to its execution, as Allied forces battled to take France back from Germany.*

D-Day, June 6, 1944, and the seventy-six days of bitter fighting in Normandy that followed the Allied landing, have become the defining episode of World War II in the west—the object of books, films, television series, and documentaries. Yet as familiar as it is, as James Holland makes clear in his definitive history, many parts of the Overlord campaign, as it was known, are still shrouded in myth and assumed knowledge.

Drawing freshly on widespread archives and on the testimonies of eye-witnesses, Holland relates the extraordinary planning that made Allied victory in France possible; indeed, the story of how hundreds of thousands of men, and mountains of materiel, were transported across the English Channel, is as dramatic a human achievement as any battlefield exploit. The brutal landings on the five beaches and subsequent battles across the plains and through the lanes and hedgerows of Normandy—a campaign that, in terms of daily casualties, was worse than any in World War I—come vividly to life in conferences where the strategic decisions of Eisenhower, Rommel, Montgomery, and other commanders were made, and through the memories of paratrooper Lieutenant Dick Winters of Easy Company, British corporal and tanker Reg Spittles, Thunderbolt pilot Archie Maltbie, German ordnance officer Hans Heinze, French resistance leader Robert Leblanc, and many others.

For both sides, the challenges were enormous. The Allies confronted a disciplined German army stretched to its limit, which nonetheless caused tactics to be adjusted on the fly. Ultimately ingenuity, determination, and immense materiel strength—delivered with operational brilliance—made the difference. A stirring narrative by a pre-eminent historian, _Normandy ‘44_ offers important new perspective on one of history’s most dramatic military engagements and is an invaluable addition to the literature of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*By Tank into Normandy (Cassell Military Paperbacks) *




  








'One of the best half-dozen personal accounts of the Normandy campaign' - Richard Holmes

Stuart Hills embarked his Sherman DD tank on to an LCT at 6.45 a.m., Sunday 4 June 1944. He was 20 years old, unblooded, fresh from a public-school background and Officer Cadet training. He was going to war. Two days later, his tank sunk, he and his crew landed from a rubber dinghy with just the clothes they stood in. After that, the struggles through the Normandy bocage in a replacement tank (of the non-swimming variety), engaging the enemy in a constant round of close encounters, led to a swift mastering of the art of tank warfare and remarkable survival in the midst of carnage and destruction. His story of that journey through hell to victory makes for compulsive reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sons and Soldiers: The Untold Story of the Jews Who Escaped the Nazis and Returned with the U.S. Army to Fight Hitler *




  








New York Times Bestseller
The definitive story of the Ritchie Boys, as featured on CBS's 60 Minutes

"An irresistible history of the WWII Jewish refugees who returned to Europe to fight the Nazis.” —Newsday
They were young Jewish boys who escaped from Nazi-occupied Europe and resettled in America. After the United States entered the war, they returned to fight for their adopted homeland and for the families they had left behind. Their stories tell the tale of one of the U.S. Army’s greatest secret weapons.

Sons and Soldiers begins during the menacing rise of Hitler’s Nazi party, as Jewish families were trying desperately to get out of Europe. Bestselling author Bruce Henderson captures the heartbreaking stories of parents choosing to send their young sons away to uncertain futures in America, perhaps never to see them again. As these boys became young men, they were determined to join the fight in Europe. Henderson describes how they were recruited into the U.S. Army and how their unique mastery of the German language and psychology was put to use to interrogate German prisoners of war.

These young men—known as the Ritchie Boys, after the Maryland camp where they trained—knew what the Nazis would do to them if they were captured. Yet they leapt at the opportunity to be sent in small, elite teams to join every major combat unit in Europe, where they collected key tactical intelligence on enemy strength, troop and armored movements, and defensive positions that saved American lives and helped win the war. A postwar army report found that nearly 60 percent of the credible intelligence gathered in Europe came from the Ritchie Boys.

Sons and Soldiers draws on original interviews and extensive archival research to vividly re-create the stories of six of these men, tracing their journeys from childhood through their escapes from Europe, their feats and sacrifices during the war, and finally their desperate attempts to find their missing loved ones. Sons and Soldiers is an epic story of heroism, courage, and patriotism that will not soon be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Brothers in Arms: One Legendary Tank Regiment's Bloody War from D-Day to V-E Day *




  








*The renowned historian and author of Normandy ’44 recounts the operations and personal experiences of the legendary Sherwood Rangers during WWII.*

One of the last cavalry units to ride horses into battle, the Sherwood Rangers were transformed into a “mechanized cavalry” of tanks in 1942. After winning acclaim in the North African campaign, they spearheaded one of the D-Day landings in Normandy and became the first British troops to cross into Germany. Their courage, skill and tenacity contributed mightily to the surrender of Germany in 1945.

Inspired by Stephen Ambrose’s _Band of Brothers_, historian James Holland profiles this extraordinary group of citizen soldiers. Informed by never-before-seen documents, letters, photographs, and other artifacts from Sherwood Rangers’ families, Holland offers a uniquely intimate portrait of the war at ground level.

_Brothers in Arms_ introduces heroes such as Commanding Officer Stanley Christopherson, squadron commander John Semken, Sergeant George Dring, and others who helped their regiment earn the most battle honors of any in British army history. Weaving their exploits into the larger narrative of D-Day to V-E Day, Holland offers fresh analysis and perspective on the endgame of WWII in Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Armour of Rommel's Afrika Korps (Images of War) *




  








*A pictorial history of the armoured vehicles used by the Nazis during their occupation of North Africa in World War II.*

The Deutsche Afrika Korps (best known as simply Afrika Korps) earned a well-deserved reputation as a superb fighting machine. While this was founded on the leadership and tactical genius of its legendary commander Erwin Rommel and the fighting skills of its officers and men, another vital element was its equipment and armour.

This superbly illustrated Images of War book reveals the full range of German armored vehicles that saw service in North Africa from 1941 to mid-1943. As well as the formidable panzers, such as the Tiger and Panther tanks, there were Sturmartillerie equipments, reconnaissance vehicles, half-tracks, armored cars, Panzerkampwagens, and motorcycles. All had their roles to play.

While the Allies ultimately triumphed in North Africa, the combination of German design and engineering with superb generalship and fighting spirit, very nearly changed the course of the Second World War in 1942. Military historians and equipment enthusiasts will find this a fascinating and authoritative book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Panavia Tornado: A Photographic Tribute *




  







Through a collection of dramatic and informative photographs, supplemented by cutaway illustrations, this book highlights the agility and flexibility of this dedicated RAF aircraft. Throughout the course of its career, it has formed the backbone of the RAF across its many different theaters of operation. Utilized in a strike, anti-aircraft, air superiority, air defense, reconnaissance, electronic warfare and fighter-bomber capacity, this aircraft type has enjoyed an immensely varied career. Each aspect is illustrated in this photographic celebration.The book includes photographs by the author and a select number of other amateur photographers, with the vast majority of photographs never previously published taken low level around the hills and mountains of England, Scotland and Wales. This impressive new photographic publication will be presented in full colour and is sure to be prized as a collector's piece amongst fans of the genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/04/22.

Currently $2.

*Soviet Cold War Weaponry: Tanks and Armoured Vehicles (Modern Warfare) *




  







The T-54, T-62 and T-72 main battle tanks along with the personnel carriers, assault guns, self-propelled guns and anti-tank missiles that are illustrated in this photographic history represent the high point in the design and manufacture of armoured vehicles by the Soviet Union during the Cold War. Although the superpowers never came to blows, the 'Cold War' was far from cold, as numerous 'hot' proxy wars were fought in Africa and the Middle East, and these conflicts employed the Soviet weaponry that is shown in action in the colour and black-and-white photographs selected for this book.Between the 1950s and 1980s Soviet and Warsaw Pact countries produced thousands of tanks and armoured vehicles ready for the Third World War. They embarked on a technological arms race with the NATO allies in an attempt to counter each new piece of equipment as it appeared in service. Much of this Soviet weaponry has achieved almost iconic status and, despite its age, remains in service with armies, guerrilla forces and terrorist organizations around the world today. It is also of enduring interest to collectors, re-enactors and modellers who are fascinated by the military equipment of the late twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/05/22.

Currently $1.

*Limited Wish (Impossible Times Book 2) *




  








One choice. Two possible timelines. And a world hanging in the balance.

It’s the summer of 1986 and reluctant prodigy Nick Hayes is a student at Cambridge University, working with world-renowned mathematician Professor Halligan. He just wants to be a regular student, but regular isn’t really an option for a boy-genius cancer survivor who’s already dabbled in time travel.

When he crosses paths with a mysterious yet curiously familiar girl, Nick discovers that creases have appeared in the fabric of time, and that he is at the centre of the disruption. Only Nick can resolve this time paradox before the damage becomes catastrophic for both him and the future of the world. Time is running out—literally.

Wrapped up with him in this potentially apocalyptic scenario are his ex-girlfriend, Mia, and fellow student Helen. Facing the world-ending chaos of a split in time, Nick must act fast and make the choice of a lifetime—or lifetimes.

Game on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Forging Zero (The Legend of ZERO, Book 1)*




  








First Contact sucked. Now they own us.

Earth has been conquered by a massive galactic empire, and its war machine needs soldiers. In a cruel twist of fate, fourteen-year-old Joe Dobbs accidentally ends up on a ship carrying Earth's children to an alien training planet. To make it out alive, he must survive an apathetic bureaucracy that sees humans as little more than spare rations. Meat with guns. Or, if they're really unlucky, slaves.

The oldest of the children drafted from humanity’s devastated planet, Joe unwittingly becomes the centerpiece in a millennia-long alien struggle for independence. Once his training begins, one of the elusive and prophetic Trith gives Joe a spine chilling prophecy that the universe has been anticipating for millions of years: Joe will be the one to finally shatter the vast alien government known as Congress. And the Trith cannot lie.…

But first Joe has to make it through boot camp.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Moldy Dead (The Legend of ZERO) *




  







The Moldy Dead is one of the powerful and poignant "Creation Myth" stories for Sara King's overwhelmingly popular Legend of ZERO series. It is the history of Congress' First Contact with the sentient species known as the Geuji, and the unspeakable tragedy that befell their entire species in the early history of Congress. It's a SHORT story, approx 8,000 words, and is touted by many to be one of King's best short works. A must-read for fans of the ZERO series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Dragonback Series Books 1–3: Dragon and Thief, Dragon and Soldier, and Dragon and Slave *




  








The first three adventures in the Dragonback science fiction fantasy series from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of the Thrawn series.

Dragon and Thief: Young thief and con artist Jack Morgan is hiding out on an uninhabited planet after he’s falsely accused of a crime. But his solitude is interrupted when Draycos, a warrior whose reptilian race is being targeted for extinction, makes an emergency landing. The two will be able to survive, but only if they literally bond together . . .

Dragon and Soldier: When all is well, Draycos looks like nothing more than a tattoo on Jack Morgan’s back. But when Jack’s threatened, the K’da warrior appears in his true, dragonlike form. Together they go undercover to investigate a mercenary outfit connected to the extermination of Draycos’s people, and it turns out Jack isn’t the only new recruit with a secret . . .

Dragon and Slave: Following a lead, Jack becomes a slave on a Brummga alien estate where he must find out all he can while under the cruel watch of a vicious slave master who has no problem killing the help. Fortunately, Draycos always has his back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Velocity: A Novel *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER* • *This ebook edition contains a special preview of Dean Koontz’s The Silent Corner.*

_If you don’t take this note to the police . . . I will kill a lovely blond schoolteacher. . . . If you do . . . I will instead kill an elderly woman active in charity work. You have six hours to decide. The choice is yours._

The typewritten note under his windshield seems like just a sick joke. But in less than twenty-four hours, Billy Wiles, an ordinary, hardworking guy, is about to see his life take on the speed of a nightmare. Because a young blond schoolteacher _is_ murdered—and now Billy has another note. And another deadline. This time he knows it’s no joke. He’s racing a killer faster than evil itself. And Billy must accept his terrifying challenge: _The choice is yours._

*Think fast. Fear never slows down. . . .*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Chicken Sisters *




  








*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

A REESE'S BOOK CLUB PICK

"A charming, hilarious, feel-good story about the kind of bonds & rivalries only sisters can share. Also, a great present for your sister for the holidays!!"--Reese Witherspoon

Three generations. Two chicken shacks. One recipe for disaster.*

In tiny Merinac, Kansas, Chicken Mimi's and Chicken Frannie's have spent a century vying to serve up the best fried chicken in the state--and the legendary feud between their respective owners, the Moores and the Pogociellos, has lasted just as long. No one feels the impact more than thirty-five-year-old widow Amanda Moore, who grew up working for her mom at Mimi's before scandalously marrying Frank Pogociello and changing sides to work at Frannie's. Tired of being caught in the middle, Amanda sends an SOS to _Food Wars_, the reality TV restaurant competition that promises $100,000 to the winner. But in doing so, she launches both families out of the frying pan and directly into the fire. . .

The last thing Brooklyn-based organizational guru Mae Moore, Amanda's sister, wants is to go home to Kansas. But when her career implodes, helping the fading Mimi's look good on _Food Wars_ becomes Mae's best chance to reclaim the limelight--even if doing so pits her against Amanda and Frannie's. Yet when family secrets become public knowledge, the sisters must choose: Will they fight with each other, or for their heritage?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*House Of Stone: A Memoir of Home, Family, and a Lost Middle East *




  








“Wonderful . . . One of the finest memoirs I’ve read.” — Philip Caputo, _Washington Post_

In the summer of 2006, racing through Lebanon to report on the Israeli invasion, Anthony Shadid found himself in his family’s ancestral hometown of Marjayoun. There, he discovered his great-grandfather’s once magnificent estate in near ruins, devastated by war. One year later, Shadid returned to Marjayoun, not to chronicle the violence, but to rebuild in its wake.

So begins the story of a battle-scarred home and a journalist’s wounded spirit, and of how reconstructing the one came to fortify the other. In this bittersweet and resonant memoir, Shadid creates a mosaic of past and present, tracing the house’s renewal alongside the history of his family’s flight from Lebanon and resettlement in America around the turn of the twentieth century. In the process, he memorializes a lost world and provides profound insights into a shifting Middle East. This paperback edition includes an afterword by the journalist Nada Bakri, Anthony Shadid’s wife, reflecting on his legacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Killing the Mob: The Fight Against Organized Crime in America (Bill O'Reilly's Killing Series) *




  








*Instant #1 New York Times, Wall Street Journal, and Publishers Weekly bestseller!

In the tenth book in the multimillion-selling *_Killing_* series, Bill O’Reilly and Martin Dugard take on their most controversial subject yet: The Mob.*

_Killing the Mob_ is the tenth book in Bill O'Reilly's #1 _New York Times_ bestselling series of popular narrative histories, with sales of nearly 18 million copies worldwide, and over 320 weeks on the _New York Times _bestseller list.

O’Reilly and co-author Martin Dugard trace the brutal history of 20th Century organized crime in the United States, and expertly plumb the history of this nation’s most notorious serial robbers, conmen, murderers, and especially, mob family bosses. Covering the period from the 1930s to the 1980s, O’Reilly and Dugard trace the prohibition-busting bank robbers of the Depression Era, such as John Dillinger, Bonnie & Clyde, Pretty Boy Floyd and Baby-Face Nelson. In addition, the authors highlight the creation of the Mafia Commission, the power struggles within the “Five Families,” the growth of the FBI under J. Edgar Hoover, the mob battles to control Cuba, Las Vegas and Hollywood, as well as the personal war between the U.S. Attorney General Bobby Kennedy and legendary Teamsters boss Jimmy Hoffa.

O’Reilly and Dugard turn these legendary criminals and their true-life escapades into a read that rivals the most riveting crime novel. With _Killing the Mob_, their hit series is primed for its greatest success yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Brown Dog *




  








*This collection of novellas featuring the titular Indian underscores Jim Harrison’s place as one of America’s most irrepressible writers.*

A _New York Times_–bestselling author Jim Harrison is one of America’s most beloved writers, and of all his creations, Brown Dog, a bawdy, reckless, down-on-his-luck Michigan Indian, has earned cult status with readers in the decades since his first appearance. _Brown Dog_ gathers all the Brown Dog novellas, including one never-published one, into one volume—the ideal introduction (or reintroduction) to Harrison’s irresistible Everyman.

In these novellas, BD rescues the preserved body of an Indian from Lake Superior’s cold waters; overindulges in food, drink, and women while just scraping by in Michigan’s Upper Peninsula; wanders Los Angeles in search of an ersatz Native activist who stole his bearskin; adopts two Native children; and flees the authorities, then returns across the Canadian border aboard an Indian rock band’s tour bus. The collection culminates with _He Dog_, never before published, which finds BD marginally employed and still looking for love (or sometimes just a few beers and a roll in the hay), as he goes on a road trip from Michigan to Montana and back, arriving home to the prospect of family stability and, perhaps, a chance at redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Exploding Data: Reclaiming Our Cyber Security in the Digital Age*




  








A former Secretary of Homeland Security examines our outdated laws regarding the protection of personal information, and the pressing need for change.

Nothing undermines our freedom more than losing control of information about ourselves. And yet, as daily events underscore, we are ever more vulnerable to cyber-attack.

In this bracing book, Michael Chertoff makes clear that our laws and policies surrounding the protection of personal information, written for an earlier time, are long overdue for a complete overhaul. On the one hand, the collection of data—more widespread by business than by government, and impossible to stop—should be facilitated as an ultimate protection for society. On the other, standards under which information can be inspected, analyzed, or used must be significantly tightened. In offering his compelling call for action, Chertoff argues that what is at stake is not so much the simple loss of privacy, which is almost impossible to protect, but of individual autonomy—the ability to make personal choices free of manipulation or coercion.

Offering vivid stories over many decades that illuminate the three periods of data gathering we have experienced, Chertoff explains the complex legalities surrounding issues of data collection and dissemination today, and charts a path that balances the needs of government, business, and individuals alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Little Bookshop of Murder (A Beach Reads Mystery Book 1) *




  








*A Shakespearean scholar inherits a beachside bookshop—and a murder mystery—in this delightful new cozy series for fans of Kate Carlisle and Ellery Adams*

Summer Merriweather’s career as a Shakespeare professor hangs by a bookbinder’s thread. Academic life at her Virginia university is a viper’s pit, so Summer spends her summer in England, researching a scholarly paper that, with any luck, will finally get her published, impress the Dean, and save her job. But her English idyll ends when her mother, Hildy, shuffles off her mortal coil from an apparent heart attack.

Returning to Brigid’s Island, North Carolina, for the funeral, Summer is impatient to settle the estate, sell Beach Reads—her mom’s embarrassingly romance-themed bookstore—and go home. But as she drops by Beach Reads, Summer finds threatening notes addressed to Hildy: “Sell the bookstore or die.”

Clearly, something is rotten on Brigid’s Island. What method is behind the madness? Was Hildy murdered? The police insist there’s not enough evidence to launch a murder investigation. Instead, Summer and her Aunt Agatha screw their courage to the sticking place and start sleuthing, with the help of Hildy’s beloved book club. But there are more suspects on Brigid’s Island than are dreamt of in the Bard’s darkest philosophizing. And if Summer can’t find the villain, the town will be littered with a Shakespearean tragedy’s worth of corpses—including her own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death Around the Bend (A Lady Hardcastle Mystery Book 3) *




  








September 1909, and Lady Hardcastle and her maid, Florence, have been invited to Lord Riddlethorpe’s country estate for a week of motor racing and parties. They both agree that it sounds like a perfectly charming holiday. But when one of the drivers dies in a crash during the very first race, they discover that what seemed like an uncharacteristic error in judgement may have a more sinister explanation…

Closer investigation reveals that the driver’s car was sabotaged—and the driver murdered. The local constabulary are quick to dismiss the case, but Flo and Lady Hardcastle are determined to find out just who has committed this dastardly act, and why.

As the pair begin to make enquiries of Lord Riddlethorpe’s servants and guests, it seems that, below stairs and above, there is more to this case than meets the eye. And, even in the quiet of the countryside, death is always just around the bend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Gingerbread Cookie Murder (Hannah Swensen series) *




  








*New York Times-bestselling authors: This merry collection of holiday mysteries is “a yuletide whodunit treat” (Publishers Weekly).*

This collection of three novellas by much-loved mystery authors is perfect for spicing up the season:

*Gingerbread Cookie Murder by Joanne Fluke*
When Hannah Swensen finds her neighbor on the floor of his condo with his head bashed in—next to an upended box of Hannah’s Gingerbread Cookies—she discovers a flurry of murder suspects that’s as long as her holiday shopping list.

*The Dangers of Gingerbread Cookies by Laura Levine*
Jaine Austen has been enlisted to help with her parents’ retirement community’s play _The Gingerbread Cookie That Saved Christmas_. Playboy Dr. Preston McCay is playing the role of the gingerbread cookie when he “accidentally” falls to his death during the final act. Now Jaine must figure out if one of the doctor’s jealous lovers was capable of murder.

*Gingerbread Cookies and Gunshots by Leslie Meier*
When Lucy Stone discovers the body of a man whose five-year-old son, Nemo, disappeared, she senses foul play. Crumbs from a gingerbread cookie Lucy gave to Nemo are found in the back seat of the victim’s car. With the hours quickly ticking till Christmas, Lucy races against the clock to find a killer before he strikes again.

_Includes over 10 luscious holiday recipes!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bake Sale Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Series Book 13) *




  








*Suburban squabbles reveal darker secrets in this mystery from the New York Times-bestselling author who “writes with sparkle and warmth” (Chicago Sun Times).*

Ever since local developer Fred Stanton and his wife, Mimi, built five modular homes next door to Lucy Stone’s farmhouse, life hasn’t been the same. With Mimi complaining about everything from the state of Lucy’s lawn to another neighbor’s lovable dog, quaint Tinker's Cove, Maine, is now entangled in cul-de-sac politics and backstabbing. And when Mimi doesn't show up for her shift at The Hat and Mitten Fund bake sale, the scent of burnt sugar leads Lucy to a shocking discovery: Mimi, face down on her kitchen floor—with a knife in her back.

While the police start their investigation, reporter Lucy gets busy writing up the murder for the _Pennysaver_—and following a few leads of her own. Lucy knows the women in her neighborhood didn’t like Mimi, but they certainly didn't want her dead…did they?

“I like Lucy Stone a lot, and so will readers.”—Carolyn Hart

“Mothers everywhere will identify with Lucy Stone and the domestic problems she encounters.”—_Publishers Weekly_

_Includes recipes!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mother's Day Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Series Book 15) *




  








New York Times-Bestselling Author: A feud between two competitive moms may have turned fatal in the “engaging cozy series” set in small-town Maine (Publishers Weekly).

Two of her four kids may be out of the nest, but Lucy Stone knows only too well that mothering is a lifetime commitment. At least she gets to kick back and enjoy a fancy Mother's Day brunch with her brood—that is, before the festivities are interrupted by a nasty scene courtesy of Barbara Hume and Tina Nowak.

Opposites in every way, these mean moms have only one thing in common: the need to best each other at every turn, using their teenage daughters as pawns in elaborate games of one-upmanship. But even after witnessing the women’s claw-sharpening rituals, Lucy never expects to see actual blood spilled—until Tina is shot dead on the public tennis court…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Easter Bunny Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Series Book 19) *




  








With a harsh Maine winter finally over, Lucy Stone is excited to cover the annual Easter egg hunt for the Tinker’s Cove _Pennysaver_. Hosted by elderly socialite Vivian Van Vorst at her oceanfront estate, it’s a swanky event where the eggs are as likely to contain savings bonds as jelly beans. But when Lucy arrives at Pine Point, the gates are locked, and a man dressed as the Easter Bunny emerges, only to drop dead moments later…

The victim is Vivian’s grandson, and all is not well at Pine Point. Vivian has been skipping lunch dates, and her charitable donations have abruptly stopped. Is she going senile? Or are her heirs a little too anxious to take over her estate? As Lucy gathers a basketful of suspects, she’ll have to try not to fall down a rabbit hole as she chases a killer with a deadly case of spring fever…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Candy Corn Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Book 22) *




  








There’s peril at the Pumpkin Fest in this Maine-set mystery by the New York Times-bestselling author…

Halloween is coming to Tinker’s Cove, Maine, and local reporter Lucy Stone is covering the annual Giant Pumpkin Fest for the Pennysaver. There’s the pumpkin-boat regatta, the children’s Halloween party, the pumpkin weigh-in…even a contest where home-built catapults hurl pumpkins at an old Dodge! But not everything goes as planned.

Lucy’s getting annoyed that her husband, Bill, and his friend Evan have been working seemingly nonstop on their potentially prize-winning pumpkin catapult. But on the day of the big contest, Evan is nowhere to be found…until a catapulted pumpkin busts open the trunk of the Dodge, revealing a deceased Evan.

Bill’s on the hook for the Halloween homicide, so Lucy’s got some serious sleuthing to do. With each new lead pointing her in a different direction, Lucy learns that if she wants to spook the real killer, she’ll have to step into an old ghost story…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*McNally's Puzzle (The Archy McNally Series Book 6) *




  








*From the #1 New York Times–bestselling author: Palm Beach sleuth Archy McNally’s feathers are ruffled when a bird store owner is killed.*

Hiram Gottschalk, owner of the Palm Beach shop Parrots Unlimited, fears for his life. First, he finds a photo of himself and his deceased wife slashed to ribbons; then, a Mass card with his name on it is taped inside of his closet door; now, someone has wrung the neck of his beloved pet bird. In desperation, he turns to McNally & Son for a private investigation. McNally meets with Gottschalk, along with his client’s cursing parrot. McNally wisely ignores the bird’s command to go to hell, but he can’t ignore the fallout when his client is stabbed in his sleep and Gottschalk’s unstable son, Peter, becomes the prime suspect. When more victims turn up, McNally has to puzzle out the motives of a murderer who has just killed two more birds with one stone . . . and is now targeting the dapper detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Woman at the Devil's Door: The Untold True Story of the Hampstead Murderess *




  








The true story of a woman in Victorian London who murdered her lover’s wife—and how her crime led some to believe she was Jack the Ripper.

On October 24, 1890, a woman was discovered on a pile of rubbish in Hampstead, North London. Her arms were lacerated and her face bloodied; her head was severed from her body save a few sinews. Later that day, a blood-soaked stroller was found leaning against a residential gate, and the following morning the dead body of a baby was found hidden underneath a nettle bush. So began the chilling story of the Hampstead Tragedy.

Eventually, Scotland Yard knocked on the door of No. 2 Priory Street, home to Mary Eleanor Pearcey, the pretty 24-year-old mistress whose dying request was as bizarre and mysterious as her life. Woman at the Devil’s Door is a thrilling look at this notorious murderer and the webs she wove.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Vengeance Road (A Jack Gannon Novel Book 1) *




  








“Vengeance Road is a thriller with no speed limit! It's a great read!”—Michael Connelly,#1 New York Times bestselling author

The body of Bernice Hogan, a troubled young former nursing student with a tragic past, is found in a shallow grave near a forest creek. Jolene Peller, a single mom struggling to build a new life with her little boy, vanishes the night she tries to find Bernice. Hero cop Karl Styebeck is beloved by his community, but privately police are uneasy with the answers he gives to protect the life—and the lie—he's lived.

The case haunts Jack Gannon, a gritty, blue-collar reporter whose own sister ran away from their family years ago. Gannon risks more than his job to pursue the story behind Styebeck's dark secret, his link to the women and the mysterious big rig roaming America's loneliest highways on its descent into eternal darkness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Panic Zone (A Jack Gannon Novel Book 2) *




  








*“The Panic Zone is a headlong rush toward Armageddon. Its brisk pace and tight focus remind me of early Michael Crichton.”—Dean Koontz, #1 New York Times bestselling author*

A car crashes in Wyoming: A young mother is thrown clear of the devastating crash. Dazed, she sees a figure pull her son from the flames. Or does she? The police believe it's trauma playing tricks on the mind, until the woman hears a voice on the phone: “Your baby is alive.”

A bomb explodes in Rio de Janeiro: The heinous act kills ten people, including two journalists. Jack Gannon's assignment is to find out whether his colleagues were innocent victims or targets who got too close to a huge story.

A Caribbean cruise ends in horror: Doctors are desperate to identify the cause of a passenger's agonizing death. They turn to the world's top scientists, who fear that someone has resurrected their secret research. Research that is now being used as a deadly weapon.

With millions of lives at stake, experts work frantically against time. And as an anguished mother searches for her child and Jack Gannon pursues the truth, an unstoppable force hurls them all into the panic zone.

Originally published in 2010


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In Desperation (A Jack Gannon Novel Book 3) *




  








*"A superbly written thriller...Timely, tense, and terrifying."*—*Brad Thor
"A blisteringly paced story that cuts to the bone. It left me ripping through pages deep into the night."—James Rollins*

Eleven-year-old Tilly Martin is dragged from her suburban bedroom. Her mother, Cora, pleads for mercy but the kidnappers are clear: if they don't get their $5 million back in five days, Tilly dies. If anyone contacts police, Tilly dies.

Journalist Jack Gannon's estranged sister, Cora, disappeared without a trace decades ago. Now she is frantically reaching out to him for help. Cora tells him about the shameful mistakes she's made—but she guards the one secret that may be keeping her daughter alive.

A twenty-year-old assassin, haunted by the faces of the people he's executed, seeks absolution as he sets out to commit his last murders as a hired killer.

In the U.S. and Mexico, police and the press go flat out on Tilly's case. But as Gannon digs deeper into his anguished sister's past, the hours tick down on his niece's life and he faces losing a fragment of his rediscovered family forever.

Originally published in 2011


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Samantha Moon Into the Multiverse: Including Books 18-21 in the Vampire for Hire Series (The Samantha Moon Series Book 6)*




  








Books 18, 19, 20, and 21 in the international #1 bestselling "Vampire for Hire" series, including:

LOST MOON (#1

Samantha Moon spent the past thirteen years fighting the evil trying to consume her, but at least she knew where it lurked. With the dark masters unleashed, her life has become one of constant vigilance and sleepless nights. One upside, though: she's on speaking terms with the sun again. Allison's vision of a ticking supernatural time bomb wiping out civilization sends them racing out to the Arizona desert. After hastily gathering reinforcements, they confront the harbinger of the end times before it can strike. When the dust settles, Sam finds herself in a desolate alien wasteland, her dragon friend mortally wounded beside her and no obvious way back to her world. Her body can withstand the upper-dimensional energies for only a few hours. She needs to find a way home as well as figure out how to stop Talos from dying. She doesn't have time to do both. She might not be able to do either.

VAMPIRE DESTINY (#19)

Samantha Moon isn’t prepared to handle the scariest moment of her life—her daughter’s turning eighteen. Facing the truth her children are powerful in their own right is the door to a scary new reality, worse than her dread of what Elizabeth is planning. The dark masters are still out there, but it almost feels trivial compared to having an empty house… at least until the phone rings... When a woman calls asking for help finding her missing mother, Samantha quickly realizes supernatural forces are involved. Worse, it appears to be Elizabeth’s doing. Sam has no idea why an obscure B-movie director would be important, but she does know one thing for certain... The moment she’s been dreading for fourteen years is finally here... Elizabeth is back.

INFINITE MOON (#20)

Dealing with one's greatest nemesis can be frustrating, but Samantha Moon is literally beside herself. From the moment Elizabeth escaped her mind prison, Sam and her family braced for the worst. With the plan now set in motion, only two things are known for sure: the plan is big, and it's going to be horrible. After tracking the dark masters down to the remote jungles of Venezuela, Sam and her crew rush there to prevent the apocalypse they're certain is brewing. Alas, problems abound. Not only are they facing a new type of vampire they've never seen before, Elizabeth gets the upper hand in a major way. Sam is thrust into a maze of alternate realities where she is forced to face an enemy far more dangerous than an ancient sorceress: herself. If she can't escape fast enough, Elizabeth will enslave an entire dimension.

VAMPIRE EMPRESS (#21)

Samantha Moon would go to the ends of the Earth to stop Elizabeth—or into another world entirely. Fourteen years ago, her life forever changed, entwined with the darkest of dark vampires. From that night forward, Elizabeth has been part of her, ever a step ahead. However, the dark one grows impatient. Taking over modern Earth presents certain annoyances for a vampire army, like mortals with access to nuclear weapons. However, an alternate world much like ours from 2,000 years ago would be defenseless against her. Temptation proves too great; Elizabeth abandons Earth, bent on repeating the war of domination that sent her to the void a thousand years ago. Earth may be safe—for now—but Sam cannot stand by and let her enslave an entire dimension. With her daughter, son, and Max at her side, she seizes a rare opportunity to catch Elizabeth off guard. Now all she has to do is survive...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Samantha Moon: Including Books 1-4 in the Vampire for Hire Series (The Samantha Moon Series Book 1)*




  








Boxed set of four #1 bestselling "Vampire for Hire" mystery novels, starring Samantha Moon―mother, wife, private investigator... vampire!

MOON DANCE (Vampire for Hire #1)
Six years ago federal agent Samantha Moon was the perfect wife and mother, your typical soccer mom with the minivan and suburban home. Then the unthinkable happens, an attack that changes her life forever. And forever is a very long time for a vampire. Now the world at large thinks Samantha has developed a rare skin disease, a disease which forces her to quit her day job and stay out of the light of the sun. Working the night shift as a private investigator, Samantha is hired by Kingsley Fulcrum to investigate the murder attempt on his life, a horrific scene captured on TV and seen around the country. But as the case unfolds, Sam discovers Kingsley isn't exactly what he appears to be; after all, there is a reason why he survived five shots to the head.

VAMPIRE MOON (Vampire for Hire #2)
Samantha finds herself hunting down a powerful crime lord and protecting an innocent woman from her ruthless ex-husband―all while two very different men vie for her heart. And as the stakes grow higher and her cases turn personal, Samantha Moon will do whatever it takes to protect the innocent and bring two cold-blooded killers to justice―her own brand of justice.

AMERICAN VAMPIRE (Vampire for Hire #3)
Samantha receives a heartbreaking phone call from a very unlikely source: a five-year-old girl who's been missing for three months. Now on the hunt, Sam will use her considerable resources―including her growing supernatural abilities―to locate the missing girl before it's too late. And as she gets closer and closer to the horrible truth, she receives devastating news on the home front. Now with her world turned upside down, Samantha Moon is forced to make the ultimate choice of life and death.

MOON CHILD (Vampire for Hire #4)
Samantha is faced with an impossible decision―a decision that no mother should ever have to make. A decision that will change her life, and those she loves, forever. And through it all, Sam finds herself in a lethal game of vampire vs. vampire as a powerful―and desperate―enemy will stop at nothing to claim what he most desires.

Also included:

CHRISTMAS MOON (Vampire for Hire #4.5)
Now with Christmas just around the corner, Samantha finds herself taking on a very strange case. A mysterious family treasure has been stolen, something priceless that's been passed down through the generations, something buried in secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Samantha Moon Fatalis: Including Books 11-14 in the Vampire for Hire Series (The Samantha Moon Series Book 4) *




  








*Books 11, 12, 13, and 14 in the international #1 bestselling "Vampire for Hire" series, including:

MOON SHADOW (#11)*

Mother, wife, private investigator...vampire. Ten years ago, federal agent Samantha Moon was the perfect wife and mother, a typical soccer mom with a minivan and suburban home. Then the unthinkable happens, an attack that changes her life forever. And forever is a very long time for a vampire.

There's something in the water. Something evil...

In _Moon Shadow_, private investigator Samantha Moon is hired to track down a purported lake monster that could wreak havoc on local tourism. But when Sam delves into the creature sightings that have spooked the residents of Lake Elsinore, she crosses paths with the case of two missing boys.

The police are stumped, and Sam and her werewolf lawyer boyfriend, Kingsley, team up to investigate both cases. And what lies beneath the surface of the lake is just the beginning for the paranormal abomination that has taken over Lake Elsinore. This is no legendary monster. Its diabolical evil spans centuries and even worlds―and it has its sights set squarely on Samantha Moon...

*VAMPIRE FIRE (#12)*

Samantha Moon's new client asks her to find a dead guy―a dead guy she knew. It doesn't take Sam very long to figure out that something wicked this way comes―very, very wicked―but there's no way she can walk away from this case...

However, Sam's client doesn't want the guy's body―he wants his soul. And if Sam fails, then two others will die. Now Sam must track down the spirit of a dead man who's hiding from his destiny and hand him over. She doesn't even know who else is at risk, but she has to choose whether to protect the soul of a dead man or protect others whose lives are at stake. Worst of all, she's forced to work for someone who may just be evil incarnate.

When tragedy strikes, Sam has only until sunset to save a life. As Sam races to find the victim before it's too late, it will take all she has in her to beat the devil at his own game.

*MIDNIGHT MOON (#13)*

Samantha Moon returns in an all-new adventure when she's hired to look into a haunting. A female house ghost is wreaking havoc on the life of her new client―except this isn't a normal house ghost and her new client, Charlie Reed, isn't what he seems either. There's something strange going on in Charlie's house, something truly not of this world.

Meanwhile, Sam's teen daughter, Tammy, is coming into her own as a mind reader―abilities that attract the devil himself. And with evil incarnate having set his sights squarely on her children, Sam enlists Allison, her psychic witch friend, to go with her where she's never gone before: a surreal pursuit between worlds.

*MOON ANGEL (#14)*

Samantha Moon must save her telepathic daughter from the devil. When Tammy is tricked into a pact with the evil one, he invades her mind, pulling every secret from it. Except the one he wants most...

Sam vows to destroy the devil, but she's going to need supernatural help. She picks the brains of her favorite witch, werewolf, vampire and alchemist to learn of any secret vulnerabilities of the Prince of Darkness. The odds of success seem slim until an unexpected ally unlocks the key to a strategy that could give Sam an edge.

When all hell breaks loose with demons, a three-headed devil dog, and worse―the devil incarnate―it will take all of Sam's strength, skill, and heart to battle the world's greatest evil and his loyal army of fiends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Samantha Moon Resurgence: Including Books 22-24 in the Vampire for Hire Series (The Samantha Moon Series Book 7)*




  








Books 22, 23, and 24 in the international #1 bestselling "Vampire for Hire" series, including:

MOON ELDER (#22)
Wealthy, reclusive families seldom hire private investigators for ordinary jobs.
So when a woman from such a family asks Samantha Moon to locate her missing brother, the vampire detective suspects all is not quite as it seems.
Indeed, it doesn't take her long to discover her suspicions prove valid, though she's not prepared for exactly how deep the rabbit hole goes...
Straight into the depths of madness.
The trail to the missing brother leads her to bizarre people wielding ancient, unspeakable powers.
Indeed, the very fabric of reality strains to hold back the evil they attempt to unleash on the unsuspecting residents of Anaheim Hills, California.
If Sam doesn't walk away from this case, she might just lose her sanity...
But if she does, the world could be doomed.

WICKED MOON (#23)
Samantha Moon is back and doing what she does best: solving crimes, finding killers, and helping those who can't help themselves.
For years, Samantha Moon has wanted to be normal.
It seemed an impossible dream...right up until it happened.
Well, sort of.
Normality is a relative thing for an immortal former vampire.
Now, with the final defeat of Elizabeth firmly in the past, Sam's world changes yet again.
A seemingly routine case walks in the door of her new office and soon proves that in her life, nothing is ever simple.
The death of a local importer appears on the surface to have been natural, but not everyone is convinced.
Sam's got more suspects than answers, and worse, the killer knows she's closing in.

WINTER MOON (#24)
A trickster god, a famous sword, and the mother of all storms.
All while looking for a werewolf on the run...
Just another day at the office for vampire private eye, Samantha Moon!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Good Samaritan *




  








An ITW Thriller Award finalist.

She’s a friendly voice on the phone. But can you trust her?

The people who call End of the Line need hope. They need reassurance that life is worth living. But some are unlucky enough to get through to Laura. Laura doesn’t want them to hope. She wants them to die.

Laura hasn’t had it easy: she’s survived sickness and a difficult marriage only to find herself heading for forty, unsettled and angry. She doesn’t love talking to people worse off than she is. She craves it.

But now someone’s on to her—Ryan, whose world falls apart when his pregnant wife ends her life, hand in hand with a stranger. Who was this man, and why did they choose to die together?

The sinister truth is within Ryan’s grasp, but he has no idea of the desperate lengths Laura will go to…
Because the best thing about being a Good Samaritan is that you can get away with murder.

Revised edition: This edition of The Good Samaritan includes editorial revisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE PERFECT NEIGHBOUR an absolutely unputdownable psychological thriller (Totally gripping psychological thrillers)*




  








*A GRIPPING NEW PSYCHOLOGICAL THRILLER FROM A BESTSELLER.*

Beth wants to love her new home on a quiet suburban street. She wishes she could make friends with her beautiful neighbour Oksana. She longs for a new group of friends. Welcoming neighbours to visit. Coffee dates and dinner parties.

But life here feels so closed. Then Beth runs into Oksana’s garden one day to fetch her runaway dog, and she sees something shocking that makes her wonder who her new neighbours really are.

*A girl in the window.
A pale desperate face.
A hastily scribbled sign bearing only two words.

HELP ME.*

Who is the girl? What are the neighbours hiding?

*Sometimes, it’s the most perfect neighbours that hide the most terrible secrets.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE PERFECT WITNESS a gripping psychological thriller full of suspense (Totally gripping psychological thrillers) *




  








A CHARACTER-DRIVEN PSYCHOLOGICAL SUSPENSE FROM A BESTSELLING AUTHOR.

Daniel had the perfect life: a beautiful girlfriend, a great job, a lovely home.

But twenty years ago he witnessed something he never should have seen. And now he’s plagued by memories of that night.

The frightened scream.
The splash of something heavy hitting the water.
His friend being murdered by his father.

It returns again and again and it’s driving him slowly mad. Now he’s lost his girlfriend, his job and his flat.

To get his life back on track, he needs to find out what really happened that night.

Daniel decides to walk the canals of England, to look for the boat he thinks he saw. But what he finds out will put the one person he trusts in danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*WHAT HAPPENED THAT NIGHT a shocking and gripping psychological thriller (Totally gripping psychological thrillers) *




  








Originally published as _Dare to Remember._

*THAT NIGHT.*

Lisa remembers the first part of the night: an evening in the pub with her best friend.

Then nothing.

She wakes up, days later. She’s in hospital. Her best friend is dead.

*WHAT HAPPENED?*

Lisa holes up in a remote country cottage, plagued by guilt and flashbacks: how did their assailant know them? Why were they attacked? And what really happened that night?

With only vague memories of the event, she cuts herself off from friends and family, spending her days wandering the hills with her dog, Riley.

Lisa realises there's another truth still hidden to her, a truth she can't escape from. A truth that may have been right in front of her all along.

Discover this shocking and absolutely gripping psychological thriller that delves into jealousy and suspicion by critically acclaimed author Susanna Beard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Neon Dragon: A Knight and Devlin Thriller *




  








"Fans of the film True Believer will best appreciate law professor Dobbyn's debut."—Publishers Weekly

Amid the flash and din of Boston's raucous Chinese New Year's celebration, an elderly man is shot while watching the parade from his window. Anthony Bradley, the son of an African-American judge, is standing across the street at the time and is immediately arrested for the crime. Michael Knight, a young lawyer who's going places, is surprised when Judge Bradley asks him to defend his son in such a high profile and politically delicate case. Luckily, Knight finds powerful support from Lex Devlin, a senior partner at his firm. Once the foremost criminal defense attorney in Boston, Devlin had mysteriously withdrawn from defense work in recent years. As Knight and Devlin investigate and prepare their client's defense, Knight is forced to confront the murky allegations that eclipsed his mentor's career and enter into the shadow world of gangland Chinatown. From the halls of Harvard to the streets of Chinatown, Knight doggedly pursues an investigation that involves drugs, prostitution, human trafficking, and a corruption scandal that could bring down the most powerful people in Boston.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Frame-Up: A Knight and Devlin Thriller *




  







After graduating from Harvard Law with his closest friend John McKedrick, Michael Knight takes a job with his mentor, legendary trial attorney Lex Devlin, while John becomes sole associate of a notorious mob lawyer. Michael never lost hope that John McKedrick would escape to cleaner pastures -until John is murdered in a car bombing bearing the signature of his questionable clientele. How could two friends who were so close have taken such wildly divergent paths?In the wake of McKedrick's murder, three men who took their own deviating paths will meet for the first time in forty years. Matt Ryan, a priest, Dominic Santangelo, a mafia don, and Lex Devlin put the past aside to focus on a present concern: Dominic's son has been charged with John McKedrick's murder. At Lex's urging, Michael Knight reluctantly agrees to represent the alleged bomber. In building a defense, Michael is drawn into a high-stakes art fraud that leads him from the seediest parts of Boston to the sophisticated Amsterdam inner sanctum of international crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*High Stakes (A Knight and Devlin Thriller Book 6) *




  








*History, myth, music, and murder—and Michael Knight is in the middle*

An authentic Stradivarius violin turns up in Romania. A Stradivarius is rare enough, but this one is even more special. It is thought to hold the code disclosing the location of a treasure hidden in the fifteenth century. The violin is steeped in haunting mystique: it is believed to have been hidden by Vlad Dracula, whose historic tyranny led to the fabrication of the myth of vampirism. Russian, Chinese, and Romanian gangs centered in Boston want the code and all of them are hot on the trail. Violence is their language—brutality, their technique.

And who is hired to see that the treasure lands in the rightful place? None other than Michael Knight with a little help from his senior law partner Lex Devlin and his crony, Billy Coyne, Boston's deputy district attorney.
Michael uses the thin leverage of his knowledge about the violin to keep each of the three gang leaders at bay, while he follows the chain of historic clues from a violin shop in the Carpathian Mountains to a gangster-infested nightclub in Bucharest, to a university in Istanbul, and back to the gang headquarters of the three competing criminal organizations. Secrets from the past and present collide along the perilous shuttle between Boston and Romania. In the end, what is the righteous solution?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Keepers of the Lost Ark (James Acton Thrillers Book 24) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*




  








** A USA TODAY BESTSELLER! *

THE ARK OF THE COVENANT HAS BEEN FOUND.
AND NOW IT MUST BE DESTROYED.*

When a mysterious priest from the Horn of Africa requests Laura Palmer’s help in preserving an ancient artifact, he refuses to identify it, but convinces her and her husband, Archaeology Professor James Acton, to help before it is too late. Little do they know they are about to be shown the most significant religious artifact of all time.

The Ark of the Covenant.

Missing for thousands of years, it has been carefully preserved where it was least expected, and now is at risk.

From the ravages of time, and those who would stop at nothing to possess it.

Or destroy it to fulfill an ancient prophecy.

*Award winning and USA Today bestselling author J. Robert Kennedy* once again twists history to his own ends in _Keepers of the Lost Ark_, delivering an action-packed, inspirational thriller sure to leave your heart hammering. If you enjoy fast-paced adventures in the style of _Dan Brown_, _Clive Cussler_, and _James Rollins_, then you’ll love this thrilling tale of archaeological intrigue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Elements We Live By: How Iron Helps Us Breathe, Potassium Lets Us See, and Other Surprising Superpowers of the Periodic Table*




  








This “excellent” popular science book explores just what we—and the things around us—are made of (Aftenposten, Norway).

Some elements get all the attention: glittering gold, radioactive uranium—materials we call “precious” because they are so rare. But what could be more precious than the building blocks of life—from the oxygen in our air to the carbon in all living things?

In The Elements We Live By, physicist and award-winning author Anja Røyne reminds us that we’d be lost without the quiet heroes of the periodic table. Our bodies need phosphorous to hold our DNA together, potassium to power our optic nerves, and many more elements—in just the right amounts—to function. Other fundamental elements keep our technology (and society) running: Our phones contain arsenic, boron, and gallium to control signals and store information; indium and tin for the touch screen; and lithium for the battery.

Everything is made of elements—every galaxy, star, and planet—from the iron in Earth’s core to the silicon in its sand. But that doesn’t mean the elements we rely on will never run out; for example, about half the lithium we need is extracted from rocks in Australia, and the other half is from saltwater in Argentina and Chile. As Røyne travels the world to find where these elements exist (some in ever-shrinking amounts), she shows how vitally urgent it is for us to protect them—the elements of our very existence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Secrets of Alchemy (Synthesis) *




  








"This elegant, readable book…covers the history of alchemy from its shadowy origins in Hellenistic Egypt to its scholarly recovery in the 20th century” (Anthony Grafton, Science).

In The Secrets of Alchemy, science historian and practicing chemist Lawrence M. Principe dispels commonly held misconceptions about alchemy and sheds light on what it was, how it began, and how it influenced a range of other ideas and pursuits. Principe demonstrates the importance of alchemy during its heyday in early modern Europe, and explores its enduring place in literature, fine art, theater, and religion as well as its recent acceptance as a serious subject of study for historians of science.

Principe also introduces readers to some of the most fascinating alchemists, such as Zosimos and Basil Valentine, whose lives dot alchemy’s long reign from the third century and to the present day. Through his discussion of alchemists and their times, Principe pieces together clues from obscure texts to reveal alchemy’s secrets, and uses them to recreate many of the most famous recipes in his lab, including those for the “glass of antimony” and “philosophers’ tree.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Great Betrayal: The Great Siege of Constantinople *




  








*An engrossing chronicle of the Fourth Crusade and the fall of the Holy Roman Empire, from the bestselling author of Thermopylae*_._

At the dawn of the thirteenth century, Constantinople stood as the bastion of Christianity in Eastern Europe. The capital city of the Byzantine Empire, it was a center of art, culture, and commerce that had commanded trading routes between Asia, Russia, and Europe for hundreds of years. But in 1204, the city suffered a devastating attack that would spell the end of the Holy Roman Empire.

The army of the Fourth Crusade had set out to reclaim Jerusalem, but under the sway of their Venetian patrons, the crusaders diverted from their path in order to lay siege to Constantinople. With longstanding tensions between the Roman Catholic and Eastern Orthodox churches, the crusaders set arms against their Christian neighbors, destroying a vital alliance between Eastern and Western Rome.

In _The Great Betrayal_, historian Ernle Bradford brings to life this powerful tale of envy and greed, demonstrating the far-reaching consequences this siege would have across Europe for centuries to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler's War: Germany's Key Strategic Decisions 1940-45 (Cassell Military Paperbacks) *




  







This is a closely argued and wide-ranging assessment of just how, with so many alternatives open, the German High Command chose the path that led, ultimately, to its own destruction. Heinz Magenheimer examines in detail the options that were open to the Germans as the war progressed. He identifies the crucial moments at which fateful decisions needed to be made, and considers how decisions different from those actually taken could have propelled the conflict in entirely different directions. Using the very latest source material, in particular new research from Soviet Russian sources, the author analyses motives and objectives and considers the opportunities acted upon or rejected, concentrating especially on specific phases of the conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Spreading My Wings: One of Britain's Top Women Pilots Tells Her Remarkable Story from Pre-War Flying to Breaking the Sound Barrier*




  








*The remarkable autobiography of a pioneering female aviator who left a privileged life to serve in World War II.*

Her father was a millionaire race-car driver who became chairman of Bentley Motors, and her grandfather cofounded the De Beers mining company. But by the late 1930s, debutante Diana Barnato had enough of her affluent, chaperoned existence and sought excitement in flying—soloing at Brooklands after only six hours’ training.

Joining the Air Transport Auxiliary in 1941 to help ferry aircraft to squadrons and bases throughout the country, she flew scores of different aircraft—fighters, bombers, and trainers—in all kinds of conditions, and without a radio. By 1945, Barnato had lost many friends, a fiancé, and a husband—but she continued to fly.

In 1962 she was awarded the Jean Lennox Bird Trophy for notable achievement in aviation, but her greatest moment was yet to come, when in 1963 she flew a Lightning through the sound barrier, becoming “the fastest woman in the world.” _Spreading My Wings_ is her remarkable memoir, brimming with history and adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Last Flight of the Luftwaffe: The Fate of Schulungslehrgang Elbe (Cassell Military Paperbacks) *




  








The account of one of the most extraordinary stories to come from the closing days of the Second World War.

Desperate times drive determined men to desperate measures. In April 1945, their cause already clearly lost, an ill-assorted, ill-equipped group of Luftwaffe crew decided on one final 'death or glory' kamikaze mission - their trage an incoming USAAF Eighth Air Force bomber formation, their only weapons their aircraft.

Adrian Weir has researched this remarkable flight to retell it minute by minute: a hopeless gesture of immense courage, thrilling as the reader flies in the cockpit with the German pilots towards the unstoppable aircarft of the Mighty Eighth. Including accounts from the survivors of the mission, this is one of the most extraordinary stories to come from the closing days of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/05/22.

Currently $3.

*Topgun: An American Story *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER

"If you loved the movie, you will love the real story in the book." -- Fox & Friends
On the 50th anniversary of the creation of the "Topgun" Navy Fighter School, its founder shares the remarkable inside story of how he and eight other risk-takers revolutionized the art of aerial combat.
When American fighter jets were being downed at an unprecedented rate during the Vietnam War, the U.S. Navy turned to a young lieutenant commander, Dan Pedersen, to figure out a way to reverse their dark fortune. On a shoestring budget and with little support, Pedersen picked eight of the finest pilots to help train a new generation to bend jets like the F-4 Phantom to their will and learn how to dogfight all over again.

What resulted was nothing short of a revolution -- one that took young American pilots from the crucible of combat training in the California desert to the blistering skies of Vietnam, in the process raising America's Navy combat kill ratio from two enemy planes downed for every American plane lost to more than 22 to 1. Topgun emerged not only as an icon of America's military dominance immortalized by Hollywood but as a vital institution that would shape the nation's military strategy for generations to come.

Pedersen takes readers on a colorful and thrilling ride -- from Miramar to Area 51 to the decks of aircraft carriers in war and peace-through a historic moment in air warfare. He helped establish a legacy that was built by him and his "Original Eight" -- the best of the best -- and carried on for six decades by some of America's greatest leaders. Topgun is a heartfelt and personal testimony to patriotism, sacrifice, and American innovation and daring.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/06/22.

Currently $3.

*Middlegame (Alchemical Journeys Book 1)*




  








*A HUGO AWARD FINALIST!

WINNER OF THE LOCUS AWARD FOR BEST FANTASY NOVEL, 2020!

A Pick on the 2020 RUSA Reading List!

New York Times bestselling and Alex, Nebula, and Hugo-Award-winning author Seanan McGuire introduces readers to a world of amoral alchemy, shadowy organizations, and impossible cities in the standalone fantasy, Middlegame.*

Meet Roger. Skilled with words, languages come easily to him. He instinctively understands how the world works through the power of story.

Meet Dodger, his twin. Numbers are her world, her obsession, her everything. All she understands, she does so through the power of math.

Roger and Dodger aren’t exactly human, though they don’t realise it. They aren’t exactly gods, either. Not entirely. Not yet.

Meet Reed, skilled in the alchemical arts like his progenitor before him. Reed created Dodger and her brother. He’s not their father. Not quite. But he has a plan: to raise the twins to the highest power, to ascend with them and claim their authority as his own.

Godhood is attainable. Pray it isn’t attained.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*King of Ashes: Book One of The Firemane Saga *




  








*The first volume in legendary master and New York Times bestselling author Raymond E. Feist’s epic heroic fantasy series, The Firemane Saga—an electrifying tale of two young men whose choices will determine a world’s destiny.*

For centuries, the five greatest kingdoms of North and South Tembria, twin continents on the world of Garn, have coexisted in peace. But the balance of power is destroyed when four of the kingdoms violate an ancient covenant and betray the fifth: Ithrace, the Kingdom of Flames, ruled by Steveren Langene, known as "the Firemane" for his brilliant red hair. As war engulfs the world, Ithrace is destroyed and the Greater Realms of Tembria are thrust into a dangerous struggle for supremacy.

As a Free Lord, Baron Daylon Dumarch owes allegiance to no king. When an abandoned infant is found hidden in Daylon’s pavilion, he realizes that the child must be the missing heir of the slain Steveren. The boy is valuable—and vulnerable. A cunning and patient man, Daylon decides to keep the baby’s existence secret, and sends him to be raised on the Island of Coaltachin, home of the so-called Kingdom of Night, where the powerful and lethal Nocusara, the "Hidden Warriors," legendary assassins and spies, are trained.

Years later, another orphan of mysterious provenance, a young man named Declan, earns his Masters rank as a weapons smith. Blessed with intelligence and skill, he unlocks the secret to forging King’s Steel, the apex of a weapon maker’s trade known by very few. Yet this precious knowledge is also deadly, and Declan is forced to leave his home to safeguard his life. Landing in Lord Daylon’s provinces, he hopes to start anew.
Soon, the two young men—an unknowing rightful heir to a throne and a brilliantly talented young swordsmith—will discover that their fates, and that of Garn, are entwined. The legendary, long-ago War of Betrayal has never truly ended . . . and they must discover the secret of who truly threatens their world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*150 Glimpses of the Beatles *




  








Winner of the 2020 Baillie Gifford Prize for Non-Fiction

A distinctive portrait of the Fab Four by one of the sharpest and wittiest writers of our time

"If you want to know what it was like to live those extraordinary Beatles years in real time, read this book." —Alan Johnson, The Spectator

Though fifty years have passed since the breakup of the Beatles, the fab four continue to occupy an utterly unique place in popular culture. Their influence extends far beyond music and into realms as diverse as fashion and fine art, sexual politics and religion. When they appeared on The Ed Sullivan Show in 1964, fresh off the plane from England, they provoked an epidemic of hoarse-throated fandom that continues to this day.

Who better, then, to capture the Beatles phenomenon than Craig Brown—the inimitable author of Ninety-Nine Glimpses of Princess Margaret and master chronicler of the foibles and foppishness of British high society? This wide-ranging portrait of the four lads from Liverpool rivals the unique spectacle of the band itself by delving into a vast catalog of heretofore unexamined lore.

When actress Eleanor Bron touched down at Heathrow with the Beatles, she thought that a flock of starlings had alighted on the roof of the terminal—only to discover that the birds were in fact young women screaming at the top of their lungs. One journalist, mistaken for Paul McCartney as he trailed the band in his car, found himself nearly crushed to death as fans climbed atop the vehicle and pressed their bodies against the windshield. Or what about the Baptist preacher who claimed that the Beatles synchronized their songs with the rhythm of an infant’s heartbeat so as to induce a hypnotic state in listeners? And just how many people have employed the services of a Canadian dentist who bought John Lennon’s tooth at auction, extracted its DNA, and now offers paternity tests to those hoping to sue his estate?

150 Glimpses of the Beatles is, above all, a distinctively kaleidoscopic examination of the Beatles’ effect on the world around them and the world they helped bring into being. Part anthropology and part memoir, and enriched by the recollections of everyone from Tom Hanks to Bruce Springsteen, this book is a humorous, elegiac, and at times madcap take on the Beatles’ role in the making of the sixties and of music as we know it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Neapolitan Novels Boxed Set*




  








In one volume, the New York Times–bestselling epic about hardship and female friendship in postwar Naples that has sold over five million copies.

Beginning with My Brilliant Friend, the four Neapolitan Novels by Elena Ferrante follow Elena and Lila, from their rough-edged upbringing in Naples, Italy, not long after WWII, through the many stages of their lives—and along paths that diverge wildly. Sometimes they are separated by jealousy or hostility or physical distance, but the bond between them is unbreakable, for better or for worse.

This volume includes all four novels: My Brilliant Friend; The Story of a New Name; Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay; and The Story of the Lost Child.

“Imagine if Jane Austen got angry and you’ll have some idea of how explosive these works are.” —The Australian


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn Annotated *




  







Adventures of Huckleberry Finn (or, in more recent editions, The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn) is a novel by Mark Twain, first published in the United Kingdom in December 1884 and in the United States in February 1885. Commonly named among the Great American Novels, the work is among the first in major American literature to be written throughout in vernacular English, characterized by local color regionalism. It is told in the first person by Huckleberry "Huck" Finn, the narrator of two other Twain novels (Tom Sawyer Abroad and Tom Sawyer, Detective) and a friend of Tom Sawyer. It is a direct sequel to The Adventures of Tom Sawyer. The book is noted for its colorful description of people and places along the Mississippi River. Set in a Southern antebellum society that had ceased to exist over 20 years before the work was published, Adventures of Huckleberry Finn is an often scathing satire on entrenched attitudes, particularly racism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Christmas Carol Annotated *




  







In his Ghostly little book, Charles Dickens invents the modern concept of Christmas Spirit and offers one of the world’s most adapted and imitated stories. We know Ebenezer Scrooge, Tiny Tim, and the Ghosts of Christmas Past, Present, and Future, not only as fictional characters, but also as icons of the true meaning of Christmas in a world still plagued with avarice and cynicism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Alice's Adventures in Wonderland Annotated *




  







Tumble down the rabbit hole with Alice for a fantastical adventure from Walt Disney Pictures and Tim Burton. Inviting and magical, ALICE IN WONDERLAND is an imaginative new twist on one of the most beloved stories of all time. Alice (Mia Wasikowska), now 19 years old, returns to the whimsical world she first entered as a child and embarks on a journey to discover her true destiny. This Wonderland is a world beyond your imagination and unlike anything you've seen before. The extraordinary characters you've loved come to life richer and more colorful than ever. There's the Mad Hatter (Johnny Depp), the White Queen (Anne Hathaway), the Red Queen (Helena Bonham Carter), the White Rabbit (Michael Sheen) and more. A triumphant cinematic experience -- ALICE IN WONDERLAND is an incredible feast for your eyes, ears and heart that will captivate audiences of all sizes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Robinson Crusoe Annotated *




  







The Life and Strange Surprising Adventures of Robinson Crusoe (of York, Mariner Who lived Eight and Twenty Years all alone in an un-inhabited Island on the Coast of America, near the Mouth of the Great River of Oroonoque; Having been cast on Shore by Shipwreck, where in all the Men perished but Himself. With An Account how he was at last as strangely deliver'd by Pyrates) is a novel by Daniel Defoe, first published in 1719 and sometimes regarded as the first novel in English. The book is a fictional autobiography of the title character, an English castaway who spends 28 years on a remote tropical island near Venezuela, encountering Native Americans, captives, and mutineers before being rescued. This device, presenting an account of supposedly factual events, is known as a false document and gives a realistic frame story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*April Fools: A Romcom Mystery (A Murder by Month Romcom Mystery Book 12) *




  








✨ "I laughed, gasped, and cried (all out loud)." ―Catriona McPherson, award-winning author of Scot and Soda ✨

Librarian and aspiring PI Mira James has stumbled across one dead body a month since moving to the small town of Battle Lake, Minnesota, and she'd give her left foot to break that streak this April. Things aren't looking good when a local girl vanishes and Mira discovers a disturbing note that suggests her father—dead for ten years—is connected to the disappearance.

To make matters worse, chiseled police chief Gary Wohnt is scrutinizing her every move, aching to finally put her behind bars or in bed. And the cherry on this crap sundae? Mira discovers that her sexy Adonis boyfriend, Johnny, is planning a surprise for her. Problem is, she doesn't know if it's a marriage proposal or an intervention.

April Fools is a funny and fast-paced romcom mystery guaranteed to keep you on the edge of your seat when you aren't laughing in the aisles. Grab your copy and join the Battle Lake crew today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Killer Run (A Tourist Trap Mystery Book 5) *




  








The quick meet the dead during a small-town California charity race in this cozy mystery by the New York Timesbestselling author.

As the owner of South Cove, California’s most beloved bookstore café, Jill Gardner is more known for her sit-down-and-read than her get-up-and-go. Yet she’s been talked into sponsoring a 5k charity race along the beautiful California coast. Jill is happy to hit the ground running in support of the local preservation society—until a fellow runner stumbles over a very stationary body.

The deceased is the wife of the husband-and-wife team hired to promote the event. And while her rudeness didn’t win her any friends in South Cove, it’s her own husband who comes in first on the suspect list. When he turns to Jill for help in clearing his name, she can’t resist tracing the steps of a swift and sinister killer. But she needs to act fast before she winds up crossing a permanent finished line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Missing in Little Leaf Creek (A Little Leaf Creek Cozy Mystery Book 8 )*




  








Living in the country comes with lovable animals, a stubborn next-door neighbor, two missing people and a murder…

Cassie Alberta is loving her new life in Little Leaf Creek. She is finally coming to terms with the ghosts from her past and moving forward. She loves living next to two cheeky goats and a lovable collie mix. But when two people from Little Leaf Creek go missing and one turns up dead, she finds herself right in the middle of two baffling mysteries.

Cassie joins forces with her ornery, next-door neighbor to try and solve the murder and find the missing person. With many leads to follow and two mysteries to solve, Cassie has a lot to juggle and doesn’t find much time for her new boyfriend, Sebastian Vail. Will Cassie give him the attention he deserves? Or when she finally realizes she has been neglecting him will it be too late?

It is a race against time for Tessa and Cassie to solve the mysteries before more lives are put at risk, including their own.

Recipe included: Carrot Cake


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Truth about Belle Gunness: The True Story of Notorious Serial Killer Hell's Belle *




  








*Edgar Award Finalist: The true story of the female Norwegian immigrant who led a secret life as a serial killer in the early twentieth-century Midwest.*

On the morning of April 27, 1908, the farmhand on a lonely property outside La Porte, Indiana, woke to the smell of smoke. He tried to rouse the lady of the house, the towering Belle Poulsdatter Sorenson Gunness, and he called the names of her three children—but they didn’t answer, and the farmhand barely escaped alive. The house burned to the foundation, and in the rubble, firemen found the corpses of Belle, her two daughters, and her son. The discovery raised two chilling questions: Who started the fire, and who cut off Belle’s head?

As investigators searched the property, they uncovered something astonishing: The remains of a dozen or more men and children who had been murdered with poison or cleaver were buried beneath the hog pen. It turned out Belle Gunness was one of the most prolific serial killers in American history. And when the investigation revealed that the body found in the fire might not have been hers, the people of La Porte were forced to confront the terrifying realization that Belle might have gotten out alive.

Nominated for an Edgar Award for best factual crime story, _The Truth about Belle Gunness _is based on extensive interviews with witnesses and residents of La Porte who knew Belle and her family. Perfect for fans of _In Cold Blood_ or _The Devil in the White City_, it is a “magnificent [and] brilliantly written” exploration of a highly unusual murderer (_The New York Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*What We Bury: A totally gripping, addictive and heart-pounding crime thriller (Detective Madison Knight Series Book 10) *




  








*Hélène Joy (Durham County, Murdoch Mysteries) to star as Detective Madison Knight in the series adaptation currently being developed by Muse Entertainment and Pop Fiction.

She’s dying, and she knows it. If only she can stay alive long enough to leave one last message. As the rain beats against the metal roof, she uses her blood-soaked fingertip to scrawl on the floorboards... The letters GB.*

Detective Madison Knight has been house hunting, but a call from her real estate agent has nothing to do with finding the perfect property. She’s found a woman’s body, stabbed multiple times. Madison arrives on scene and is presented with an unknown Jane Doe and two letters written in blood. There’s no murder weapon, and it seems Doe was attacked somewhere else.

As Madison works to find justice for the victim, Madison’s own life is put at risk. What she comes to discover is some people will go to extreme lengths to protect their secrets—even as far as murder. But will learning that lesson come too late for her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Blue Hour (Merci Rayborn Novels Book 1) *




  








*Intricately plotted and surprisingly moving, THE BLUE HOUR is T. Jefferson Parker’s most compelling – and satisfying – thriller yet, from the NYT bestselling author and three-time Edgar Award winner.*

Tim Hess is a semi-retired homicide cop staring at his own death sentence – lung cancer. Time is running out. Thrice divorced and childless, Hess is the classic loner cop – so he’s happy to accept the difficult job offered to him: find and stop a serial killer who’s been abducting beautiful young women in Orange County.

His new partner, and boss, is the brash, ambitious Merci Rayborn. She’s unpopular and unloved by her fellow cops, but she’s also relentless, smart and principled. Hess, challenged by the investigation and by his own disease, isn't happy about taking orders from Merci, and he certainly isn't planning for her to fall in love with him…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Good Client (Mitch Turner Legal Thrillers Book 1) *




  








Criminal defense attorney Mitch Turner is awoken in the middle of the night by a message from his nerdy law school employee, Timothy Cooper, begging Mitch for help. Uncertain about the problem from Timothy's cryptic texts, Mitch Turner slips into his suit and heads over to visit Timothy, unable to imagine any reason why Timothy would be calling for help at such a late hour. Mitch arrives to find the police at Timothy's apartment and learns that Timothy's roommate was murdered.
Mitch immediately retrieves Timothy from the police before they can get him to say anything more and, while in the process, has a run-in with his ex-girlfriend, who is now a detective. Mitch takes Timothy back to his office to debrief, but not long afterward, the police show up and arrest Timothy for the murder of his roommate.

There are no witnesses. There are no other suspects.

The police consider it an open and shut case, but the only thing that keeps Mitch from arranging a plea bargain is his belief that his client did not do it. The deeper Mitch digs, the more he learns that his client has secrets that he wants to be kept quiet at any cost, even at the expense of going to jail for something he did not do. Mitch soon learns he must work at odds with his client to provide the best legal representation possible, going around Timothy as he fights to keep his client out of jail.

Can Mitch Turner learn the truth while also serving his client's best interests?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Three Hours in Paris *




  






In June of 1940, when Paris fell to the Nazis, Hitler spent a total of three hours in the City of Light—abruptly leaving, never to return. To this day, no one knows why.

Kate Rees, a young American markswoman, has been recruited by British intelligence to drop into Paris with a dangerous assignment: assassinate the Führer. Wrecked by grief after a Luftwaffe bombing killed her husband and infant daughter, she is armed with a rifle, a vendetta, and a fierce resolve. But other than rushed and rudimentary instruction, she has no formal spy training. Thrust into the red-hot center of the war, a country girl from rural Oregon finds herself holding the fate of the world in her hands. When Kate misses her mark and the plan unravels, Kate is on the run for her life—all the time wrestling with the suspicion that the whole operation was a set-up.

New York Times bestselling author Cara Black is at her best as she brings Occupation-era France to vivid life in this masterful, pulse-pounding story about one young woman with the temerity—and drive—to take on Hitler himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*One Little Mistake: The gripping eBook bestseller *




  








*'A dark page-turning debut of friendship, deceit and lies' *_Woman & Home_
*'A compelling page-turner which kept me reading well into the night'* Jane Corry, author of _My Husband's Wife_

*YOU TRUSTED YOUR BEST FRIEND . . . YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE.*

Vicky Seagrave is blessed: three beautiful children, a successful, doting husband, great friends and a job she loves. *She should be perfectly happy*.

When she makes a *split-second decision *that risks everything she holds dear, there's only person she trusts enough to turn to.

But Vicky is about to learn that *one mistake is all it takes*; that if you're careless with those you love, you don't deserve to keep them . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*16 Souls *




  








A pilot’s emergency maneuver lands him in court in this thriller by a New York Times–bestselling author who “knows how to keep his readers turning pages.” —Booklist

On takeoff from Denver during a winter blizzard, an airliner piloted by veteran Captain Marty Mitchell overruns a commuter plane from behind. Bizarrely, the fuselage of the smaller aircraft is tenuously wedged onto the wing of his Boeing 757, leading Mitchell to an impossible life-or-death choice.

Mitchell’s decision will land the former military pilot in the crosshairs of a viciously ambitious district attorney determined to send him to prison for doing his job. Despondent and deeply wounded by what he sees as betrayal by the system, Mitchell at first refuses to defend himself or even assist the corporate lawyer forced to represent him.

Pitted against the prosecutorial prowess of a DA using Mitchell’s case to audition for a political appointment is young defense attorney Judith Winston. Her lack of experience in criminal cases could mean the end of Mitchell’s freedom, if he doesn’t end his own life first. But like the pilot she represents, she will not give up in the face of devastating odds—and she’s growing ever more determined to expose the corruption behind his personal nightmare . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*California Gold: A Novel *




  








*A “riveting . . . sweeping epic” of one man driven by gold fever, by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of North and South (Richmond Times-Dispatch).*

At the height of California’s Gold Rush, men left everything behind for the chance at striking it rich. Now, some thirty years after its peak, gold fever still entices adventurous Easterners like James Macklin Chance, a poor Pennsylvanian who is drawn to California by the dream of lasting wealth—a dream so powerful he’ll stop at nothing to see it through. Along the way he’ll encounter grand passion, ruthless enemies, and larger-than-life titans like Leland Stanford, Theodore Roosevelt, and William Randolph Hearst, who helped shape a country’s destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dig Your Own Grave (A Will Tanner Western Book 5) *




  








*U.S. Marshal Will Tanner is one hell of a manhunter. But this time, he’s chasing six men across three states with one gun and no backup. This isn’t justice. This is a suicide mission . . .

DIG YOUR OWN GRAVE
*
It starts with a prison break in Missouri. When notorious bank robber Ansel McCoy busts out, he teams up with five other outlaws. Then he and his gang rob a bank in Kansas. Now they’re crossing state lines into Oklahoma Indian Territory. And that’s where U.S. Marshal Will Tanner steps in. Other marshals from Kansas and Missouri have already lost the trail. Which means Tanner has to go it alone. Deep in the wilderness. Outnumbered and outgunned. One good man against six blood-crazed killers. Even if he manages to survive the elements and find McCoy’s hideout, it’s not just the end of his search. It’s his funeral . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Have Brides, Will Travel *




  








JOHNSTONE. WHERE IT’S NEVER QUIET ON THE WESTERN FRONT.

In this rollicking new series, the Johnstones cordially invite you to the biggest, baddest event of the season—one that gives a whole new meaning to “shotgun wedding” . . .

Here come the brides. And the bullets . . .

Bo Creel and Scratch Morton are lifelong drifters who keep one eye on the horizon, one finger on the trigger, and one foot out the door. Roaming the West is what keeps them young, or so Scratch tells Bo. But when they save the life of Cyrus Keegan—the owner of a matrimonial agency—they receive an unexpected proposal that’s hard to resist. Keegan needs to deliver five mail order brides to a mining town in New Mexico Territory. All Scratch and Bo have to do is get these gals to the church on time—and alive, if possible . . .

The job seems easy enough—and the brides-to-be are even easier on the eyes. Cecilia, Beth, Luella, Rose, and Jean all need good husbands. But their prospects look bad when the journey to the altar includes Mexican banditos, scheming silver robbers, and one overbearing rancher who won’t take no for an answer. Bo and Scratch promised to keep the ladies safe—and keep their hands to themselves—but it could be the last vow they’ll ever make . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Shotgun Wedding (Have Brides, Will Travel Book 2) *




  








*The all-time masters of the classic Western cordially invite you to another trip down the aisle with America’s mail order brides—and the foolhardy men who thought they could tame them. . . .

JOHNSTONE & GUNS. ’TIL DEATH DO THEY PART.

Wedding bells are ringing. Let the gunslinging begin!
*
Bo Creel and Scratch Morton are mighty proud. They managed to deliver five mail-order brides to the New Mexico mining town of Silverhill in one piece. The town is so grateful, they want to make Bo their marshal and Scratch his deputy. Bo and Scratch are happy to accept the job—and even happier to attend the weddings of the fine young women they brought here. . . .

Cecelia has two young suitors—a well-off rancher and a low-born miner—but but one of them is not what he seems. Tomboyish Rose has gotten herself roped into a cow-rustling scheme—with the wild young buck who’s stolen her heart. Luella has a not-so-secret admirerer of her own, a former journalist who’s making headlines—with a gang of Mexican bandits. And the refined Jean Parker thinks she’s finally found a suitable match in this raucous boomtown. But it turns out her educated doctor has a dishonorary degree—in killing.

With marriage prospects like these, Bo and Scratch will have to fight tooth and nail to keep the ladies safe and sound—and a_ real_ shotgun wedding is about to begin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Absolver: A Michael Thomas Thriller *




  








*The murder was ruled justifiable homicide, but he answers to a higher power.*

Whisked from the slums of Bogota, Father Michael Thomas finds himself isolated in rural Wyoming to hide from his sins. He had no choice. It was him or his attacker. God deemed him worthy when his blade ran true.

Living under an alias, Father Thomas tries to atone, but thanks to the secrets hidden in the isolated compound, he again finds himself judge, jury and executioner. As he takes the law into his own hands to protect the innocent, he must face the age-old question: when is a deliberate death a righteous act?

In a dark world full of murder and mystery Father Thomas will stop at nothing to bring justice to the wicked in this international suspense thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Nemesis Manifesto: An Evan Ryder Novel*




  








*Russian meddling, American fragmentation, and global politics collide in this action-packed, international thriller.*

In _The Nemesis Manifesto_, _New York Times_ bestselling author Eric Van Lustbader,_ "_the master of the smart thriller,"* delivers an epic and harrowing adventure of the predatory forces that are threatening the very fabric of democracy and kicks off a compelling new series with a singular new hero for our time.

Evan Ryder is a lone wolf, a field agent for a black-ops arm of the DOD, who has survived unspeakable tragedy and dedicated her life to protecting her country. When her fellow agents begin to be systematically eliminated, Evan must unravel the thread that ties them all together...and before her name comes up on the kill list.

The list belongs to a mysterious cabal known only as Nemesis, a hostile entity hell-bent on tearing the United States apart. As Evan tracks them from Washington D.C. to the Caucasus Mountains, from Austria to a fortress in Germany where her own demons reside, she unearths a network of conspirators far more complex than anyone could have imagined. Can Evan uproot them before Nemesis forces bring democracy to its knees?

*Nelson DeMille


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*What Happened To Lori - The Complete Epic (The Konrath Dark Thriller Collective Book 9) *




  








Three people.
Each has a secret.
Each has an agenda.
All three are liars.

One of them committed a terrible crime.
One of them is on the run.
More than one of them is a killer.

These three people are about to find out what happened to Lori.
And they're going to wish they never did...

WHAT HAPPENED TO LORI - THE COMPLETE EPIC
Is she dead? Or is it much worse?

ABOUT THE BOOK

What Happened To Lori - The Complete Epic is a mammoth gearshift thriller novel comprised of two parts. This unconventional story bombards the reader with intriguing questions and eye-popping scenarios, pulling you deeper and deeper into a complex--yet highly entertaining--web of mystery, secrets, sex, double-crosses, lies, voyeurism, torture, and deceit, leading up to the biggest mind-blowing twist in modern genre fiction.

Part 1 - Genesis: This sets the scene, introduces the main characters, and pulls you into a wicked plot involving a missing woman who is presumed dead, her obsessed grieving brother, her off-kilter ex-con husband, and the mysterious mercenary her husband hires to replace her...

Part 2 - Revelations: This takes you somewhere you never could have predicted, turning the conventional thriller on its head with twists, surprises, and reveals that will shock even the most hardcore mystery reader.

You may think you have it all figured out.

You're probably wrong.

What Happened to Lori - The Complete Epic will stay one step ahead of you right until the epic, unexpected, universe-shattering conclusion.

Welcome to the modern thriller. It will blow your mind.

This contains both the original What Happened To Lori Part 1: Genesis and What Happened to Lori Part 2: Revelations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Munich: A novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • From the bestselling author of V2 and Fatherland—a WWII-era spy thriller set against the backdrop of the fateful Munich Conference of September 1938. Now a Netflix film starring Jeremy Irons.

With this electrifying novel about treason and conscience, loyalty and betrayal, "Harris has brought history to life with exceptional skill" (The Washington Post).

Hugh Legat is a rising star of the British diplomatic service, serving at 10 Downing Street as a private secretary to the Prime Minister, Neville Chamberlain. Paul von Hartmann is on the staff of the German Foreign Office--and secretly a member of the anti-Hitler resistance. The two men were friends at Oxford in the 1920s, but have not been in contact since. Now, when Hugh flies with Chamberlain from London to Munich, and Hartmann travels on Hitler's train overnight from Berlin, their paths are set on a disastrous collision course.

And once again, Robert Harris gives us actual events of historical importance--here are Hitler, Chamberlain, Mussolini, Daladier--at the heart of an electrifying, unputdownable novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hunting Sgt. Dunn (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 11) *




  







For U.S. Army Ranger Master Sergeant Tom Dunn the war takes place on the continent of Europe. However, unknown to him, a furious Albert Speer, Nazi Germany’s Minister of Armaments, has set in motion a plot so sinister, it’s almost beyond belief. While on a mission near Hamburg to destroy a German facility where V2 rocket liquid oxygen is stored, Dunn receives additional orders from his commander, Colonel Kenton. Conduct reconnaissance in the Hamburg shipyards. Identify and mark for B-17 bombers where the Nazis are building submersible, ocean-going platforms for V2 rockets. The Germans plan to tow three of the deadly weapons behind a submarine to the east coast of the United States. From there they can fire the vengeance weapons on any seaboard city, including Washington, D.C. British Intelligence uncovers a bizarre yet dangerous plot by the Nazis to forge millions of British pounds in various denominations. They plan to flood the British economy with the bogus money, and therefore bring it to a grinding halt, interfering with England’s ability to wage war. British Commando Sergeant Major Malcolm Saunders is tasked with locating the pallets of money and burning it all before the Germans have the chance to ship it. Traveling to Bremerhaven, Saunders’ mission unavoidably goes awry. Almost from the beginning, Dunn’s recon mission takes a deadly turn. As it progresses hour by hour, Dunn suddenly realizes he can’t wait for the B-17s. He must act quickly to stop the Germans’ terrifying plan. A peaceful Sunday lunch at the Hardwicke Farm suddenly turns into a life or death battle for Dunn and Pamela, and her parents as Speer’s plan is launched. In book eleven of his WWII action thrillers, Munsterman once again masterfully blends real-life Nazi plans with fiction giving the reader an action-packed story in a non-stop page turning pace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*REVENGE *




  








"Invites Comparison with 'The Day of The Jackel' - Boston Herald

"A notch above the Ludlums and Clancys of the world...." Booklist

"Noel Hynd knows the ins and outs of Washington's agencies both public and private." Publishers Weekly

By the author of "The Russian," and "Murder in Miami." A classic story of a manhunt, an international thriller!

US AIr Force Lt. Richard Silva's hell on earth begins in the fall of 1970 when his plane is shot down over North Vietnam. Silva is captured and taken to a POW camp where he is turned over to a shadowy interrogator who specializes in the systematic torture of American prisoners. Miraculously, Silva survives and returns to the US.

He finds an America that is profoundly different from the country he left. But America isn't the only thing that has changed. Silva's mind has been horribly altered. For him there is only one way out: Find the man who tortured him. Find him and kill him. With only a few clues to his enemy's true identity, Silva embarks on a manhunt.

Silva quickly penetrates a shadowy underworld of politicians, criminals and intelligence agents in New York, Washington andultimately in Paris. In France, he further burrows into a nether world of professional killers, political extremists, cops and assassins. Along the way, he finds romance with a beautiful young artist and rediscovers his own humanity, all the while drawing closer to the man he must murder in order to redeem his own soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Alcohol Explained *




  








Alcohol Explained is the definitive, ground-breaking guide to alcohol and alcoholism. It explains how alcohol affects human beings on a chemical, physiological and psychological level, from those first drinks right up to chronic alcoholism. Alcoholism and problem drinking seems illogical to those on the outside, indeed it is equally perplexing for the alcoholic or problem drinker. This book provides a logical, easy to follow explanation of the phenomenon and detailed instructions on how to beat it. Despite being entirely scientific and factual in nature the book is presented in an accessible and easily understandable format.

"This is an excellent book written by an inquisitive and educated author who during a period of his life suffered from alcoholism. The book explains in an easily understood language the various effects that alcohol has on our body. In my opinion the text would serve as a great handbook not only for those struggling with alcohol but also medical students as part of their education. I am sure some of my own patients troubled with alcoholism in recent years could have benefitted from reading William’s book and I will be recommending it going forward."

Håvard Molvik MD, MRCS, MSc, MRCGP.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Battle of the Berezina: Napoleon's Great Escape (Campaign Chronicles) *




  








*The full story of Napoleon’s legendary escape from Russia under seemingly impossible odds is recounted in this thrillingly vivid military history.*

In the winter of 1812, Napoleon's army retreated from Moscow under appalling conditions, hunted by three separate Russian armies. By late November, Napoleon had reached the banks of the River Berezina—the last natural obstacle between his army and the safety of the Polish frontier. But instead of finding the river frozen solid enough to march his men across, an unseasonable thaw had turned the Berezina into an icy torrent.

Having already ordered the burning of his bridging equipment, Napoleon's predicament was serious enough: but with the army of Admiral Chichagov holding the opposite bank, and those of Kutusov and Wittgenstein closing fast, it was critical. In a gripping narrative that draws on contemporary sources—including letters, diaries and memoirs—Alexander Mikaberidze describes how Napoleon rose from the pit of despair to execute one of the greatest escapes in military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Nervous Splendor: Vienna, 1888–1889 *




  








National Book Award finalist: This journey through fin-de-siècle Vienna is “a remarkable and unusual slice of history” (Los Angeles Times).

On January 30, 1889, at the champagne-splashed height of the Viennese Carnival, the handsome and charming Crown Prince Rudolf shot and killed his teenage mistress and then himself in a suicide pact. The two shots that rang out at Mayerling in the Vienna Woods echo still.

A Nervous Splendor deftly tells the haunting story of the prince and his city, where, in the span of only ten months, “the Western dream started to go wrong.” Other young men with striking intellectual and artistic talents, all as frustrated as the prince, moved through Vienna during this period—among them a young Sigmund Freud, Gustav Mahler, Theodor Herzl, Gustav Klimt, and the playwright Arthur Schnitzler, whose La Ronde was the great erotic drama of the fin de siècle. In this book, the bestselling author of The Rothschilds and Thunder at Twilight creates a portrait of a time and place that is “as lush, beguiling, and charming as an emperor’s waltz” (Publishers Weekly).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Irish Miscellany: Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Ireland *




  








With _Irish Miscellany_, author Dermot McEvoy lets you revel in the fun and fascinating explanations behind Irish traditions and folklore. He offers the answers to questions you’ve always had—or never knew you had—as he covers all aspects of Ireland. From Irish culture to ancient history to modern pastimes, this full-color book educates and entertains. Such facts include:

The true history of Halloween
Why the Celtic cross is such a staple icon of Ireland
A history of the Irish Gaelic language
Where to find megalithic art in Ireland and why it’s there
A history of the Tailteann Games
Historical monarchies that ruled Ireland in ancient times
The world’s first suburban commuter railway
And many more

This delightful book is the perfect gift for anyone planning a visit to Ireland, with an interest in Irish history, or with a drop of Irish blood.

Skyhorse Publishing, as well as our Arcade imprint, are proud to publish a broad range of books for readers interested in history--books about World War II, the Third Reich, Hitler and his henchmen, the JFK assassination, conspiracies, the American Civil War, the American Revolution, gladiators, Vikings, ancient Rome, medieval times, the old West, and much more. While not every title we publish becomes a _New York Times_ bestseller or a national bestseller, we are committed to books on subjects that are sometimes overlooked and to authors whose work might not otherwise find a home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler's Hangman: The Life of Heydrich *




  








*A chilling biography of the head of Nazi Germany’s terror apparatus, a key player in the Third Reich whose full story has never before been told.*

Reinhard Heydrich is widely recognized as one of the great iconic villains of the twentieth century, an appalling figure even within the context of the Nazi leadership. Chief of the Nazi Criminal Police, the SS Security Service, and the Gestapo, ruthless overlord of Nazi-occupied Bohemia and Moravia, and leading planner of the "Final Solution," Heydrich played a central role in Hitler's Germany. He shouldered a major share of responsibility for some of the worst Nazi atrocities, and up to his assassination in Prague in 1942, he was widely seen as one of the most dangerous men in Nazi Germany. Yet Heydrich has received remarkably modest attention in the extensive literature of the Third Reich.

Robert Gerwarth weaves together little-known stories of Heydrich's private life with his deeds as head of the Nazi Reich Security Main Office. Fully exploring Heydrich's progression from a privileged middle-class youth to a rapacious mass murderer, Gerwarth sheds new light on the complexity of Heydrich's adult character, his motivations, the incremental steps that led to unimaginable atrocities, and the consequences of his murderous efforts toward re-creating the entire ethnic makeup of Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Nancy Wake: World War Two's Most Rebellious Spy *




  








‘Of all the variously talented women SOE sent to France, Nancy Wake was perhaps the most formidable’ —Sebastian Faulks

This is the incredible true story of the greatest spy you’ve never heard of—as told to the author by the woman herself.

At the outbreak of World War Two, Nancy Wake’s glamorous life in the South of France seemed far removed from the fighting. But when her husband was called up for military service, Nancy felt she had just as much of a duty to fight for freedom. By 1943, her fearless undercover work even in the face of personal tragedy had earned her a place on the Gestapo’s ‘most wanted’ list.

Mixing armed combat with a taste for high living, Nancy frustrated the Nazis at every turn’whether she was smuggling food and messages as part of the underground Resistance or being parachuted into the heart of the war to lead a 7,000-strong band of Resistance fighters.

The extraordinary courage of this unequalled woman changed the course of the war, and Russell Braddon’s vividly realised biography brings her incredible story to life.

Revised edition: This edition of Nancy Wake includes editorial revisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Hoot in Hell's Island: The Heroic Story of World War II Dive Bomber Lt. Cmdr. Robert D. "Hoot" Gibson*




  








In the dark days of 1942, the battle for the Solomon Islands was very much in doubt. When carrier dive bomber Robert D. "Hoot" Gibson sighted the Japanese fleet heading for "Hell's Island," he attacked the vanguard ships, sinking the heavy cruiser _Kinugasa_ and two loaded Japanese troop transports in a battle royal that earned him the Navy Cross. He was also credited with the sinking of an I-Class submarine and shooting down two Zeroes, after going toe-to-toe with Japan's premier ace pilot, and he alone accounted for the deaths of thousands of Japanese soldiers and sailors.

Hoot was a hero when America needed heroes and when America needed to turn the tide of the war from defense to offense. He was on the _Yorktown_ at Midway and the _Enterprise_ at Guadalcanal. Hoot was in three of the five carrier battles of the war, the first and last amphibious invasions of WWII, and thirteen major battles._ A Hoot in Hell's Island _tells Hoot's dramatic story and that of the American navy in the crucial battles of the Pacific War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/06/22.

Currently $3.

*When the Tempest Gathers: From Mogadishu to the Fight Against ISIS, a Marine Special Operations Commander at War *




  








A US marine and Special Ops Commander recounts his combat experiences through Iraq and beyond in this “powerful and beautifully written memoir” (The Washington Times).

These are the combat experiences of the first Marine to command a special operations task force. Andrew Milburn takes readers on his journey from Second Lieutenant to Colonel and Task Force Commander; from leading Marines through the streets of Mogadishu, Baghdad, Fallujah and Mosul to directing multi-national special operations forces in the fight against ISIS. Through it all, he shares the hard-won lessons he learned, and shows how he put them to use in a complex fight against a formidable foe.

Very few personal accounts of war cover such a wide breadth of experience. Milburn tells his extraordinary story with humility and candor, describing his personal struggles with the isolation of command, post-combat trauma and family tragedy. And with the skill and insight of a natural storyteller, he makes the reader experience what it’s like to lead those who fight America’s wars.

“Simply the finest war memoir to emerge from the last two decades of constant fighting.” —New York Times bestselling author Bing West


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/07/22.

Currently $1.

*Oblivion Awaits (Infinita Book 1)*




  








*An eco-terrorist plot to bring down Earth’s greatest space station.

An impossible murder shrouded in nano technology.

And an extrasolar signal from a sentient species.*

From best-selling novelist Christopher Hopper, who brought you _Ruins of the Earth_ and _Ruins of the Galaxy_, comes this new hard scifi space thriller that fans say is “next in line to _The Expanse_.”

When famed engineer and test pilot Jericho Fox is sent to investigate an explosion on Astraea Station, he discovers that the emergency is more than a simple system failure. The issues cascade too fast to be accidents, and Fox senses a disaster is imminent.

Meanwhile, decorated astrophysicist Dr. Evelyn Park becomes the lead suspect in the attack. She’s forced to take matters into her own hands and fight to protect what she believes is humanity’s greatest discovery: a potential alien signal from the planet Kepler-1649c.

Tensions rise as Jericho and Evelyn try to piece together the shocking truth behind Astraea Station's failures. But can they do it before everyone aboard dies?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Uplift Storm Trilogy: Brightness Reef, Infinity's Shore, Heaven's Reach (The Uplift Saga) *




  







The complete second trilogy of the Uplift Saga, featuring a planet of refugees, a fugitive Earthling spaceship, and her dolphin/human crew.

Brightness Reef
Six outcast races hunker down on the off-limits planet Jijo when a mysterious starship lands. However, it doesn’t bring the “law” they feared, but something worse—a dark secret the invaders will do anything to keep . . .
“A timely, science fictional contemplation of the refugee experience.”—Santa Fe Reporter

Infinity’s Shore
Earthship Streaker,with its dolphin and human crew, has been on the run for three years, after discovering a derelict armada whose mere existence seems to drive the Five Galaxies mad. With Earth under siege and nowhere to turn, Streaker has come to far-off, isolated Jijo in search of sanctuary amid its population of secret refugees. Unfortunately, they’ve been followed . . .

Heaven’s Reach
With the arrival of deadly enemies, the peaceful isolation of Jijo’s six exile races has ended. While they join forces to fight invaders, the Earthship Streaker must lure other foes into weird layers of the unknown. Meanwhile, a dire prophecy may put the entire universe at risk . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Empire's Ruin (Ashes of the Unhewn Throne Book 1) *




  








Brian Staveley, author of The Emperor's Blades, gives readers the first book in a new epic fantasy trilogy based in the world of his popular series the Chronicle of the Unhewn Throne, The Empire's Ruin.

FanFiAddict—Lord TBR's Best of 2021
Best of Summer 2021—Polygon

The Annurian Empire is disintegrating. The advantages it used for millennia have fallen to ruin. The ranks of the Kettral have been decimated from within, and the kenta gates, granting instantaneous travel across the vast lands of the empire, can no longer be used.

In order to save the empire, one of the surviving Kettral must voyage beyond the edge of the known world through a land that warps and poisons all living things to find the nesting ground of the giant war hawks. Meanwhile, a monk turned con-artist may hold the secret to the kenta gates.

But time is running out. Deep within the southern reaches of the empire and ancient god-like race has begun to stir.

What they discover will change them and the Annurian Empire forever. If they can survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*City of the Dead (Maximum Ride: Hawk Book 2) *




  








Hawk, the daughter of Maximum Ride, teams up with her mother to help save their beloved but dangerous city in this action-packed thriller.

For Hawk, being a hero weighs heavily on her wings. 

In the City of the Dead, life happens in the shadows. That's why a war is brewing against an enemy no one can see.

Hawk and Maximum Ride never back down from a conflict, or from each other, and they argue more than they agree.

But as the dead begin to outnumber the living, a mother's experience and a daughter's instinct can make for one powerful arsenal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Nightfall (Nightingale Book 1) *




  








“You’re going to hell, Jack Nightingale.”
These are the words that ended Jack Nightingale’s career as a police negotiator. Now a struggling private detective, the chilling words return with a vengeance when Jack inherits a mansion with a priceless library—and a terrifying warning from a man who claims to be his father.
Nightingale quickly learns his soul was sold at birth and a devil will come to claim it on his thirty-third birthday, which is just three short weeks away. It’s a hard pill to swallow. He doesn’t believe in Hell and probably doesn’t believe in Heaven either. But when people close to him start to die horribly, he is led to the inescapable conclusion that real evil may be at work. And if he doesn’t find a way out, he’ll be damned for eternity.
Dripping with brooding intensity, unrelenting suspense, and surprising wit, United Kingdom thriller master Stephen Leather’s first book in the _Nightingale_ series is a riveting, heart-stopping mystery with extraordinary range and power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Midnight (Nightingale Book 2) *




  








“Your sister is going to hell, Jack Nightingale.”

Somehow, variations of that line keep former police negotiator Nightingale’s life careening in wild, unforeseen directions. This time, it is uttered by a dead woman hanging over a staircase, her neck broken by the laundry cord she tied around it before tossing herself over the banister. But Jack and his sister have been separated since birth…How can he save someone he’s never met?

Nightingale goes on the hunt for the sister he never knew, but everyone he talks to about her dies horribly. It’s as if someone—or something—is determined to keep them apart. If he’s going to save her, he’s going to have to do what he does best: negotiate. But any negotiation with the forces of darkness comes at a terrible price, and first Jack must ask himself a question: is every soul worth saving?

Sharp and intense, UK master Stephen Leather’s second book in The Nightingale Trilogy is a taut, relentlessly paced thriller as terrifying and dark as midnight itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Nightmare (Nightingale Book 3)*




  








The last case of police negotiator Jack Nightingale’s career ended in the death of nine-year-old Sophie Underwood. Since then he’s saved his own soul from the devil…but now he’s haunted by Sophie’s cries for help. And when a gangbanger lying in a hospital bed with no brain activity repeatedly drops Jack’s name, Nightingale realizes Sophie may desperately need him. But why?

Police superintendent Ronald Chalmers is determined to pin the gangbanger’s almost-murder on Jack, but he is preoccupied with Sophie and whether or not she’s in eternal torment—or if demons are torturing and deceiving him in order to gain the ultimate prize. With time running out, he’ll have to face down Chalmers and the police, south London gangs, and Hell itself in order to find the answer…

A riveting climax to The Nightingale Trilogy, _Nightmare_ is a freight train of action, intensity, and suspense that delivers the force of eternal damnation and the power of the human soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Girl from the Channel Islands: A WWII Novel *




  








AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

A GLOBE AND MAIL BESTSELLER

“Unforgettable” —Kelly Rimmer, New York Times bestselling author

Inspired by true events, the riveting story of a young Jewish woman trapped on the occupied island of Jersey during World War II.

Summer 1940: Hedy Bercu fled Vienna two years ago. Now she watches the skies over Jersey for German planes, convinced that an invasion is imminent. When it finally comes, there is no counterattack from Allied forces—the Channel Islands are simply not worth defending. Most islanders and occupying forces settle into an uneasy coexistence, but for Hedy, the situation is perilously different. For Hedy is Jewish—a fact that could mean deportation, or worse.

With no means of escape, Hedy hides in plain sight, working as a translator for the Germans while silently working against them. She forges a tentative friendship with a sympathetic German officer who is likewise trapped by circumstance. But as the war intensifies, Hedy knows she is in greater danger each day. Soon, her survival will depend not just on her own courage but on the community she has come to cherish and a man who should be her enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Out of Office: The Big Problem and Bigger Promise of Working from Home *




  








The future isn’t about where we will work, but how. For years we have struggled to balance work and life, with most of us feeling overwhelmed and burned out because our relationship to work is broken. This “isn't just a book about remote work. It's a book that helps us imagine a future where our lives—at the office and home—are happier, more productive, and genuinely meaningful” (Charles Duhigg, best-selling author of The Power of Habit).

Out of Office is a book for every office worker – from employees to managers – currently facing the decision about whether, and how, to return to the office. The past two years have shown us that there may be a new path forward, one that doesn’t involve hellish daily commutes and the demands of jam-packed work schedules that no longer make sense. But how can we realize that future in a way that benefits workers and companies alike?

Based on groundbreaking reporting and interviews with workers and managers around the world, Out of Office illuminates the key values and questions that should be driving this conversation: trust, fairness, flexibility, inclusive workplaces, equity, and work-life balance. Above all, they argue that companies need to listen to their employees – and that this will promote, rather than impede, productivity and profitability. As a society, we have talked for decades about flexible work arrangements; this book makes clear that we are at an inflection point where this is actually possible for many employees and their companies. Out of Office is about so much more than zoom meetings and hybrid schedules: it aims to reshape our entire relationship to the office.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*By the Grace of the Game: The Holocaust, a Basketball Legacy, and an Unprecedented American Dream*




  








*A multi-generational family epic detailing history's only known journey from Auschwitz to the NBA*

When Lily and Alex entered a packed gymnasium in Queens, New York in 1972, they barely recognized their son. The boy who escaped to America with them, who was bullied as he struggled to learn English and cope with family tragedy, was now a young man who had discovered and secretly honed his basketball talent on the outdoor courts of New York City.

That young man was Ernie Grunfeld, who would go on to win an Olympic gold medal and reach previously unimaginable heights as an NBA player and executive.

In _By the Grace of the Game_, Dan Grunfeld, once a basketball standout himself at Stanford University, shares the remarkable story of his family, a delicately interwoven narrative that doesn't lack in heartbreak yet remains as deeply nourishing as his grandmother's Hungarian cooking, so lovingly described.

The true improbability of the saga lies in the discovery of a game that unknowingly held the power to heal wounds, build bridges, and tie together a fractured Jewish family. If the magnitude of an American dream is measured by the intensity of the nightmare that came before and the heights of the triumph achieved after, then _By the Grace of the Game_ recounts an American dream story of unprecedented scale.

*From the grips of the Nazis to the top of the Olympic podium, from the cheap seats to center stage at Madison Square Garden, from yellow stars to silver spoons, this complex tale traverses the spectrum of the human experience to detail how perseverance, love, and legacy can survive through generations, carried on the shoulders of a simple and beautiful game.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ink and Shadows: A Witty & Page-Turning Southern Cozy Mystery (A Secret, Book, and Scone Society Novel Book 4) *




  








*Controversy erupts in Miracle Springs, North Carolina, when the owner of the local bookstore tries to play peacekeeper—but winds up playing detective instead . . .*

Known for her window displays, Nora Pennington decides to showcase fictional heroines like Roald Dahl’s Matilda and Madeline Miller’s Circe for Halloween. But a family-values group disapproves of the magical themes and wastes no time launching a modern-day witch hunt. Suddenly, former friends and customers are targeting not only Nora and Miracle Books, but a new shopkeeper, Celeste, who’s been selling CBD oil products.

Nora and her friends in the Secret, Book, and Scone Society are doing their best to put an end to the strife—but then someone puts an end to a life. Declared an accident, the ruling can’t explain the old book page covered with strange symbols and disturbing drawings left under Nora’s doormat. It’s up to Nora and the Secret, Book, and Scone Society to sort out the clues before more bodies turn up and the secrets from Celeste’s past come back to haunt them all . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in Belleville (An Aimee Leduc Investigation Book 2) *




  








The second Aimée Leduc investigation set in Paris

When Anaïs de Froissart calls Parisian private investigator Aimée begging for help, Aimée assumes the woman wants to hire her to do surveillance on her philandering politician husband again. Aimée is too busy right now to indulge her. But Anaïs insists Aimée must come, that she is in trouble and scared. Aimée tracks Anaïs down just in time to see a car bomb explode, injuring Anaïs and killing the woman she was with.

Anaïs can’t explain what Aimée just witnessed. The dead woman, Anaïs says, is Sylvie Coudray, her cheating husband’s long-time mistress, but she has no idea who wanted her dead, and Anaïs officially hires Aimée to investigate. As she digs into Sylvie Coudray’s murky past, Aimée finds that the dead woman may not be who Anaïs thought she was. Her Belleville neighborhood, full of North African immigrants, may be hiding clues to Sylvie’s identity. As a prominent Algerian rights activist stages a hunger protest against new immigration laws, Aimée begins to wonder whether Sylvie’s death was an act of terrorism, and who else may be at risk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death at Whitewater Church (An Inishowen Mystery Book 1) *




  








*A missing groom—a deconsecrated church—a hidden crypt—a skeleton wrapped in a blanket*

When a skeleton is discovered in the hidden crypt of a deconsecrated church, everyone is convinced the bones must be those of Conor Devitt, a local man who went missing on his wedding day six years previously. But the postmortem reveals otherwise.

Solicitor Benedicta "Ben" O'Keeffe is acting for the owners of the church. She is reluctant to get involved, but when Conor's brother dies in strange circumstances shortly after coming to see her, she finds herself drawn into the mystery. Whose is the skeleton in the crypt and how did it get there? Is Conor Devitt still alive, and if so, is there a link? What happened on the morning of his wedding to make him disappear?

Negotiating between the official investigation—headed up by the handsome but surly Sergeant Tom Molloy—and obstructive locals with secrets of their own, Ben unravels layers of personal and political history to get to the truth of what happened six years before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder at Greysbridge (An Inishowen Mystery Book 4) *




  








*Perfect for fans of character driven mysteries with a powerful sense of place

Being adapted for a television crime series*

Summer has arrived in Inishowen and solicitor Benedicta (Ben) O'Keeffe is greatly tempted by a job offer from a law firm in America. Yet before making any life-changing decisions, there is her assistant Leah's wedding to attend at the newly restored Greysbridge Hotel—with its private beach and beautiful pier.

The perfect location—but the festivities are brutally cut short when a young American, a visitor also staying at the hotel, drowns in full view of the wedding guests. And when a second death is discovered the same evening, Ben finds herself embroiled in a real country-house-murder-mystery, where all the guests are suspects.

Sergeant Tom Molloy's appearance to investigate throws Ben into turmoil, especially when the pursuit of two runaways leads the pair to an island off the Donegal coast, where a violent storm traps them together, completely cut off from the mainland.

A deadly conspiracy is unfolding on this tiny North Atlantic island—fueled by the ruthless pursuit of money—careening toward disaster for the inhabitants—and for Ben.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wrong Light (The Rick Cahill Series Book 5) *




  








*Perfect for hard-boiled PI and Noir fans who like a tainted hero living by his own code*

Naomi Hendrix's sexy voice hovering over the radio waves isn't the only thing haunting the Southern California nights. A demented soul is stalking Naomi, hiding in the shadows of the night, waiting for the right moment to snatch her and fulfill a twisted fantasy.

When Naomi's radio station hires PI Rick Cahill to protect Naomi and track down the stalker, he discovers that Naomi is hiding secrets about her past that could help unmask the man. However, before Rick can extract the truth from Naomi, he is thrust into a missing person's case—an abduction he may have unwittingly caused. The investigating detective questions Rick's motives for getting involved and pressures him to stop meddling.

While Rick pursues Naomi's stalker and battles the police, evil ricochets from his own past and embroils Rick in a race to find the truth about an old nemesis. Is settling the score worth losing everything?

*A must-read for fans of Michael Connelly's Harry Bosch and Robert Crais' Elvis Cole*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Last Redemption (The Rick Cahill Series Book 8 ) *




  








San Diego Writer's Festival Mystery Writer of the Year for 2021

Anthony, Shamus, and Lefty Award-winning Author

Will Rick Cahill survive an insidious disease long enough to see his first-born child—or will sadistic killers murder him first?

Rick Cahill is finally living a settled, happy life. His fiancée, Leah Landingham, is pregnant with their first child and he is doing PI work that pays well and keeps him out of danger. Then a doctor gives him the bad news about the headaches he's been suffering—CTE, the pro football disease that leads to senility and early death—a secret he keeps from Leah and his best friend Moira MacFarlane.

When Moira asks him to monitor her son, Luke—who's broken a restraining order to stay away from his girl-friend—a simple surveillance explodes into greed, deceit, and murder. Luke goes missing, and Rick's dogged determination compels him to follow clues that lead to the exploration of high finance and DNA cancer research.

Ultimately, Rick is forced to battle sadistic killers as he tries to find Luke and stay alive long enough to see the birth of his child.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Five Decembers *




  








*“War, imprisonment, torture, romance…The novel has an almost operatic symmetry, and Kestrel turns a beautiful phrase.”
New York Times

Five Decembers is a gripping thriller, a staggering portrait of war, and a heartbreaking love story, as unforgettable as All the Light We Cannot See.

NOMINATED FOR BEST NOVEL IN THE 2022 EDGAR AWARDS

NOMINATED FOR BEST THRILLER IN THE 2022 BARRY AWARDS

"Read this book for its palpitating story, its perfect emotional and physical detailing and, most of all, for its unforgettable conjuring of a steamy quicksilver world that will be new to almost every reader."
Pico Iyer*

December 1941. America teeters on the brink of war, and in Honolulu, Hawaii, police detective Joe McGrady is assigned to investigate a homicide that will change his life forever. Because the trail of murder he uncovers will lead him across the Pacific, far from home and the woman he loves; and though the U.S. doesn't know it yet, a Japanese fleet is already steaming toward Pearl Harbor. 

This extraordinary novel is so much more than just a gripping crime story—it's a story of survival against all odds, of love and loss and the human cost of war. Spanning the entirety of World War II, FIVE DECEMBERS is a beautiful, masterful, powerful novel that will live in your memory forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mark (Detective Louise Blackwell Book 4) *




  








*Brutal attacks. A sinister conspiracy. Time is running out.*

In the quiet seaside town of Weston-super-Mare, a man is found unconscious on the beach with a strange symbol carved into his skin. The victim—a local drug addict—has no recollection of who attacked him or how he got there.

The sleepy coastal community is sent into shock. And when another victim branded with the same vicious mark dies from his wounds, DI Louise Blackwell realises she is dealing with a sadistic serial killer.

But why is the twisted attacker targeting Weston’s most vulnerable people? And what is the meaning behind the mysterious symbol? Still struggling to overcome her own demons in the wake of her brother’s death, Blackwell must stay one step ahead of both the killer and corrupt DCI Finch, whose meddling in the investigation makes her more determined than ever to bring him down for good.

As the body count rises, and her feud with Finch puts her own life in danger, Blackwell faces a race against time to discover the dark crime that unites the victims and put an end to the carnage—before someone puts an end to her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Secret Child (A DI Amy Winter Thriller Book 2) *




  








DI Amy Winter knows evil. She’s lived through it.

Four-year-old Ellen is snatched by a stranger in the dead of night. Her devastated mother, Nicole, receives four identical phials and a threatening note in a familiar scrawl that chills her to the bone. But she always knew this would happen. She’s been expecting it for years . . .

According to the note, one of the phials is poisoned. Nicole is given a deadly challenge: if she drinks one, the sadistic kidnapper will notify the police of Ellen’s location. The sender claims to be Luka Volkov but Luka is supposed to be dead, killed long ago in a fire that haunts all those involved.

DI Amy Winter is still reeling from the discovery that she is the daughter of a serial killer, and her childhood trauma only makes her more determined to bring Ellen home. When another child is taken, Amy finds herself in a race against time. To rescue the children, must she seek help from the one person she wants to forget?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Left For Dead (A DI Amy Winter Thriller Book 3) *




  








*A victim on display. A detective on the rails.*

Shopping with her sister, DI Amy Winter is admiring a Valentine’s Day window display of a perfect bride encrusted in diamonds and resplendent in lace—until she notices blood oozing from the mannequin’s mouth.
This is no stunt. A post-mortem reveals the victim was left to die on her macabre throne for all to see. When a second victim is found, it emerges that both women were ‘Sugar Babes’ arranging dates with older men online—and Amy finds herself hunting an accomplished psychopath.

As she tracks down the killer, Amy’s instincts go into overdrive when the charismatic head of the agency behind the display makes no attempt to hide his fascination with her serial-killer parents. What exactly does he want from Amy? With her own world in freefall as her biological mother, Lillian Grimes, appeals her conviction, Amy pushes the boundaries of police procedure when a third ‘Sugar Babe’ disappears…Is she as much at risk as the killer’s victims?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Flesh and Blood (A DI Amy Winter Thriller Book 4) *




  








*A string of suicides. A community in terror. And a chilling conspiracy only DI Amy Winter can crack.*

A wave of apparent suicides hits a string of seaside resorts, but when a police officer is named as the latest to die, DI Amy Winter suspects there may be more than mere coincidence to these tragic deaths. But what dark motive could cause someone to throw themselves into the cold depths of the North Sea?

Someone in the community knows more than they are letting on, but Amy’s questions are met with resistance. A group of mysterious teenagers might hold the key, but why are they so afraid to talk?

Meanwhile, after the release from prison of her serial killer mother, Amy is fighting her own demons.
In her toughest investigation yet, Amy must confront her dark past if she is to put an end to the carnage. What secret is so terrible that it’s worth killing a police officer for? Amy needs to find the answer, before the sea washes up any more bodies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Shades of Silence *




  







Julianna Sandoval is living in limbo. Her husband’s plane has vanished over the Atlantic Ocean and although the Coast Guard has suspended the search, she clings to hope that he’ll still be found alive. Three months later, a young woman appears after hours at Julianna’s Ormond Beach restaurant, declaring, “He’s not who you think he is.” Before the stranger can say anything else, a gunshot through the window kills her instantly. Seasoned detective Paul Grant is assigned to investigate the girl’s murder. He senses that the shooting was not random but doesn’t know the connection to his only witness. Was the girl referring to Julianna’s presumed dead husband, her lazy stepson, her shady bar manager, or someone else? The investigation leaves Julianna wondering who she can trust and culminates with an eerie link to the past that no one sees coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Replacements (A Bruno Johnson Thriller Book 2) *




  








Bruno Johnson, ex-detective with Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department and an ex-convict, is hiding out from the FBI in Costa Rica, tending bar to support eight children he illegally rescued from abusive homes. Partway through a normal day, Barbara Wicks, a former colleague and the chief of police for Montclair, California, walks into his bar. Bruno is shocked to the core. Is she there to arrest him and take him back to California? Turns out she’s there to request Bruno’s help. Two children have been kidnapped. 

The kidnapper, Jonas Mabry, was himself a victim whom Bruno rescued as a small child. Now Mabry demands a fool’s retribution, a million dollar ransom, and Bruno to put his life on the line to get the money. In this twisted turn of fate, Bruno returns as a wanted criminal to California. Despite the risk of arrest and even his life, he cannot turn his back on these kids.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Squandered: A Bruno Johnson Novel (A Bruno Johnson Thriller Book 3) *




  








*Best-selling author of the Bruno Johnson Crime Series

Can Bruno ignore his inmate brother's plea? Not if children are at risk.*

_*The Squandered*_ propels Bruno into an emotionally charged high-speed chase as he and Marie leave their rescued kids in Costa Rica and risk returning to the U.S. at the request of Bruno's terminally ill father. Bruno's estranged and incarcerated brother needs Bruno to help rescue his abducted young grandchildren—children that Bruno didn't know existed.

Bruno cannot deny his father, and Marie will not let Bruno go alone. As fugitives, they return to the U.S. to face not only imminent arrest, but also to confront ruthless kidnappers, drug dealers, and government agents who will stop at nothing to keep a secret from the past buried forever.

Glimpses of Bruno's law enforcement past shed light on the mayhem they encounter once they are discovered in L.A. It seems that Bruno's brother, Noble, has inadvertently kicked a hornet's nest of criminals, both in and out of prison, and among various law enforcement agencies looking to find a long missing load of nine million dollars' worth of cocaine. And Noble's grandchildren are caught in the crosshairs.

The chase, the brutality, and the emotional stress tests Bruno and Marie's relationship and forces them to define family—what's okay to forgive, and what should never be forgotten. Armed with a new moral code, will they live long enough to put it into practice?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Innocents (A Bruno Johnson Thriller Book 5) *




  








Best-selling author of the Bruno Johnson Crime Series

Booklist sums up Putnam's Bruno Johnson series: "Bruno Johnson believes so passionately in justice that he'll lie, cheat, and steal to achieve it—and he'll pulverize anybody who gets in his way."

The Early Years: Book One

Bruno Johnson, a newly minted L.A. County Sheriff Violent Crimes detective, gets the worst assignment possible—infiltrate a sheriff's narcotics team that may be involved in murder for hire. Gain their trust and be brought into the scheme. If he succeeds, he will have to arrest and testify against his fellow deputies—if he lives that long.

To make matters worse, before Bruno leaves home on the first day of this assignment, he answers the door to find an ex-girlfriend. Without explanation, she hands him a baby girl only weeks old. The child is his. Stunned and terrified, he now faces immediate fatherhood as well as the traitor-like charge to take down his colleagues.

Juggling his complex home life, Bruno tackles his assignment to discover that no one is who they seem to be and that his boss, Lieutenant Wicks, might be involved. His mission is further complicated when an attractive female deputy, recently transferred from Public Affairs, is also put on the case. She has no street experience, and Bruno carries the extra burden of watching her back—a tough assignment made tougher by personal attraction.

As Bruno gets deeper and deeper into the corruption, he doesn't know whom to trust, and in the end, confides in the wrong person.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Reckless (A Bruno Johnson Thriller Book 6) *




  








*Best-selling author of the Bruno Johnson Crime Series

"Bruno Johnson believes so passionately in justice that he'll lie, cheat, and steal to achieve it—and he'll pulverize anybody who gets in his way" —Booklist*

Bruno Johnson, a young and inexperienced L.A. County Deputy Sheriff, is trying to balance his life as the single father of a four-year-old daughter and his responsibilities as a cop in the Violent Crimes Unit. When he and his impetuous partner, Ned Kiefer, are put on loan to the FBI to help out with a "special problem," Bruno finds himself in a real bind.

The FBI hands Bruno and Ned a case that the Bureau prefers not to touch—a group of teenage criminals that are being run by a nefarious criminal known as the Darkman. Bruno discovers the identity of the Darkman and is stunned to realize that he is the perpetrator from a lingering unsolved case—a triple homicide that continues to haunt Bruno.

The problem is how to stop the juvenile criminals without killing kids, and at the same time, avoid being killed by the kids—or by the Darkman—and keep his reckless partner Ned under control.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Heartless (A Bruno Johnson Thriller Book 7) *




  








*Tough deputy Bruno Johnson can handle violent criminals, but his biggest challenge—his teenage daughter, who's fallen hard for a street thug*

Former LA County Deputy Bruno Johnson is now a bailiff in the courts having stepped down from his role on the Violent Crimes Team to spend more time with his daughter, Olivia. Bruno fears his job decision may have come too late when he gets a frantic call to extricate Olivia from a gunpoint situation in a LA gang-infested neighborhood. His desperation escalates when he realizes Louis Barkow, a stone-cold killer awaiting trial, had orchestrated that deadly tableau.

When Barkow and three other criminals break out of jail and hit the streets, Bruno is plunged back into violent crime mode. Now, the agenda is personal—Olivia has become a pawn in the desperate chase of this sinister murderer.

The walls are caving in on Bruno as violence escalates in his hunt for Barkow and his heart strings are stretched to the breaking point as he struggles to protect his daughter not only from the criminal violence swirling around them, but from Olivia's own impetuous life choices.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Sinister (A Bruno Johnson Thriller Book 9) *




  








Publishers Weekly Starred Review

Bruno Johnson, shaken to his core, but still a formidable force—unrelenting when it comes to saving a child

Ex-cop, ex-con Bruno Johnson and his wife Marie hide in plain sight from the law in an upscale L.A. hotel as Bruno heals from a run-in with a brutal outlaw motorcycle gang—and the loss of his son—a son he didn't know he had until it was too late.

Marie, now pregnant with her first child, fears Bruno may never fully recover. She knows that soon they must return to Costa Rica to rejoin their large family of rescued children—kids who owe their lives to Bruno and Marie's intervention.

But when Bruno's friend, FBI Deputy Director, Dan Chulack, pleads with Bruno to help rescue his kidnapped granddaughter, escape plans are put on hold. After exhausting all legitimate investigative avenues, Chulack seeks Bruno's brand of justice. With Marie's reluctant consent and her own special expertise, they plunge into the evil world of those who prey on children.

Meanwhile, Bruno's mother, a woman he has never known, appears asking for forgiveness—and Bruno's assistance—while bringing her own set of complications. Bruno finds his professional and his personal lives colliding in a pursuit that is excruciating and brutal.

The Sinister is perfect for fans of Michael Connelly and James Lee Burke


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Victim 2117: A Department Q Novel*




  








*In the heart-pounding next installment of the New York Times and #1 internationally bestselling Department Q series, a terrifying international investigation reveals the complex backstory of one of the department's own—the enigmatic Assad.*

The newspaper refers to the body only as Victim 2117—the two thousand one hundred and seventeenth refugee to die in the Mediterranean Sea. But to three people, the unnamed victim is so much more, and the death sets off a chain of events that throws Department Q, Copenhagen’s cold cases division led by Detective Carl Mørck, into a deeply dangerous—and deeply personal—case. A case that not only reveals dark secrets about the past, but has deadly implications for the future.

For troubled Danish teen Alexander, whose identity is hidden behind his computer screen, the death of Victim 2117 becomes a symbol of everything he resents and the perfect excuse to unleash his murderous impulses in real life. For Ghaalib, one of the most brutal tormentors from Abu Ghraib—Saddam Hussein’s infamous prison—the death of Victim 2117 is the first step in a terrorist plot years in the making. And for Department Q’s Assad, Victim 2117 is a link to his buried past—and the family he assumed was long dead.

With the help of the Department Q squad—Carl, Rose, and Gordon—Assad must finally confront painful memories from his years in the Middle East in order to find and capture Ghaalib. But with the clock ticking down to Alexander’s first kill and Ghaalib’s devastating attack, the thinly spread Department Q will need to stay one step ahead of their most lethal adversary yet if they are to prevent the loss of thousands of innocent lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Black-Eyed Susans: A Novel of Suspense *




  








*TOP 5 SUNDAY TIMES AND USA TODAY BESTSELLER • For fans of Laura Lippman and Gillian Flynn comes an electrifying novel of stunning psychological suspense.

“My book of the year so far . . . breathtakingly, heart-stoppingly brilliant.”—Sophie Hannah, New York Times bestselling author of The Monogram Murders*

_I am the star of screaming headlines and campfire ghost stories._ _I am one of the four Black-Eyed Susans._ _The lucky one._

As a sixteen-year-old, Tessa Cartwright was found in a Texas field, barely alive amid a scattering of bones, with only fragments of memory as to how she got there. Ever since, the press has pursued her as the lone surviving “Black-Eyed Susan,” the nickname given to the murder victims because of the yellow carpet of wildflowers that flourished above their shared grave. Tessa’s testimony about those tragic hours put a man on death row.

Now, almost two decades later, Tessa is an artist and single mother. In the desolate cold of February, she is shocked to discover a freshly planted patch of black-eyed susans—a summertime bloom—just outside her bedroom window. Terrified at the implications—that she sent the wrong man to prison and the real killer remains at large—Tessa turns to the lawyers working to exonerate the man awaiting execution. But the flowers alone are not proof enough, and the forensic investigation of the still-unidentified bones is progressing too slowly. An innocent life hangs in the balance. The legal team appeals to Tessa to undergo hypnosis to retrieve lost memories—and to share the drawings she produced as part of an experimental therapy shortly after her rescue.

What they don’t know is that Tessa and the scared, fragile girl she was have built a fortress of secrets. As the clock ticks toward the execution, Tessa fears for her sanity, but even more for the safety of her teenaged daughter. Is a serial killer still roaming free, taunting Tessa with a trail of clues? She has no choice but to confront old ghosts and lingering nightmares to finally discover what really happened that night.

Shocking, intense, and utterly original, _Black-Eyed Susans_ is a dazzling psychological thriller, seamlessly weaving past and present in a searing tale of a young woman whose harrowing memories remain in a field of flowers—as a killer makes a chilling return to his garden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Darwin's Armada: Four Voyages and the Battle for the Theory of Evolution*




  








"Sparkling…an extraordinary true-adventure story, complete with trials, tribulations and moments of exultation." —Kirkus Reviews, starred review


Award-winning cultural historian Iain McCalman tells the stories of Charles Darwin and his staunchest supporters: Joseph Hooker, Thomas Huxley, and Alfred Wallace. Beginning with the somber morning of April 26, 1882—the day of Darwin's funeral—Darwin's Armada steps back and recounts the lives and scientific discoveries of each of these explorers, who campaigned passionately in the war of ideas over evolution and advanced the scope of Darwin's work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Disasters of the Deep: A Comprehensive Survey of Submarine Accidents & Disasters *




  








This is the fully revised and updated edition of the first comprehensive account of every peacetime submarine disaster from 1774 to the present day. By examining many of the sinkings in considerable detail, analysing what went wrong and describing attempts made to rescue the crew and vessel, Edwyn Gray traces the development of the submarine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Anatomy of a Spy: A History of Espionage and Betrayal *




  








For fans of both real spy dramas and fictional ones—both Ben Macintyre and John le Carré—the story of why spies spy.

Why do people put their lives at risk to collect intelligence? How do intelligence services ensure that the agents they recruit do their bidding and don't betray them? What makes the perfect spy? Drawing on interviews with active and former British, American, Russian, European, and Asian intelligence officers and agents, Michael Smith creates a layered portrait of why spies spy, what motivates them, and what makes them effective.

Love, sex, money, patriotism, risk, adventure, revenge, compulsion, doing the right thing— focusing on the motivations, The Anatomy of a Spy presents a wealth of spy stories, some previously unknown and some famous, from the very human angle of the agents themselves. The accounts of actual spying extend from ancient history to the present, and from running agents inside the Islamic State and al-Qaeda to the recent Russian active measures campaigns and operations to influence votes in the UK, European Union, and United States, penetrating as far as Trump Tower if not the White House.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Robert E. Lee: A Life *




  








From the award-winning historian and best-selling author of Gettysburg comes the definitive biography of Robert E. Lee. An intimate look at the Confederate general in all his complexity—his hypocrisy and courage, his inner turmoil and outward calm, his disloyalty and his honor.

Robert E. Lee is one of the most confounding figures in American history. Leebetrayed his nation in order to defend his home state and uphold the slave system he claimed to oppose. He was a traitor to the country he swore to serve as an Army officer, and yet he was admired even by his enemies for his composure and leadership. He considered slavery immoral, but benefited from inherited slaves and fought to defend the institution. And behind his genteel demeanor and perfectionism lurked the insecurities of a man haunted by the legacy of a father who stained the family name by declaring bankruptcy and who disappeared when Robert was just six years old.

In Robert E. Lee, the award-winning historian Allen Guelzo has written the definitive biography of the general, following him from his refined upbringing in Virginia high society, to his long career in the U.S. Army, his agonized decision to side with Virginia when it seceded from the Union, and his leadership during the Civil War. Above all, Guelzo captures Robert E. Lee in all his complexity--his hypocrisy and courage, his outward calm and inner turmoil, his honor and his disloyalty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*XD Operations: Secret British Missions Denying Oil to the Nazis*




  







X D Operations is the first account of the thrilling operations by the Kent Fortress Royal Engineers, a small Territorial Army Unit given the largest demolition program ever undertaken by the Royal Engineers. These took place in May 1940 with the object of destroying all the oil reserves stored in refineries in the ports along the Continental coastline from Holland to the Bay of Biscay, thus denying the Nazis vital stocks.The operations were mounted at very short notice and in extreme secrecy. Such was the importance attached to them that no plans existed for the unit's evacuation.The destruction of some two million tons of oil was a serious blow to the German war machine. Churchill was delighted with their success especially at a time of military setbacks. Although for security reasons there was no publicity at the time, they earned a generous allocation of decorations.The book describes the trip over in destroyers, frequently under air attack, the chaotic conditions ahead of the advancing Germans, the difficulties faced in carrying out the tasks and the drama of getting back to England.The unit went on to undertake further unusual expeditions from Spitzbergen to the Middle East over the next two and a half years of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Zoomies, Subs, and Zeros (Annotated) *




  







As air battles with Japanese fighter planes increased over the Pacific toward the end of World War 2, the Submarine Lifeguard League was formed to rescue downed aviators who had zoomed into the drink. The League helped save the lives of hundreds of Air Force, Navy, and Marine Corps pilots - including future President George H. W. Bush - from Japanese planes as well as from death at sea. Author Charles Lockwood (Hellcats of the Sea, Sink 'Em All) brings his usual flair for submarine stories to this eye-witness narrative of the hair-raising adventures of this little-known sub-division of the US Naval Fleet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/07/22.

Currently $2.

*United Nations: A History *




  








“This is a definitive account of the United Nations for a general audience, told by a master.” —Jim Hoagland, The Washington Post

United Nations: A History begins with its creation in 1945. Although the organization was created to prevent war, many conflicts have arisen, ranging from the Korean War, to the Six-Day War, to genocide in Bosnia and Rwanda. Stanley Meisler’s in-depth research examines the crises and many key political leaders. In this second edition, Meisler brings his popular history up to date with accounts of the power struggles of the last fifteen years, specifically spotlighting the terms of secretaries-general Boutros Boutros-Ghali, Kofi Annan, and Ban Ki-moon. This is an important, riveting, and impartial guide through the past and recent events of the sixty-five-year history of the United Nations.

“Balanced and insightful, this book is a must for anyone who wants to understand where the U.N. has been and, more importantly, how we might best use its potential for the future.” —Thomas R. Pickering, former US ambassador to the UN


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/08/22.

Currently $2.

*Constance *




  








A breakthrough in human cloning becomes one woman’s waking nightmare in a mind-bending thriller by the Wall Street Journal bestselling author of the Gibson Vaughn series.

In the near future, advances in medicine and quantum computing make human cloning a reality. For the wealthy, cheating death is the ultimate luxury. To anticloning militants, it’s an abomination against nature. For young Constance “Con” D’Arcy, who was gifted her own clone by her late aunt, it’s terrifying.

After a routine monthly upload of her consciousness—stored for that inevitable transition—something goes wrong. When Con wakes up in the clinic, it’s eighteen months later. Her recent memories are missing. Her original, she’s told, is dead. If that’s true, what does that make her?

The secrets of Con’s disorienting new life are buried deep. So are those of how and why she died. To uncover the truth, Con is retracing the last days she can recall, crossing paths with a detective who’s just as curious. On the run, she needs someone she can trust. Because only one thing has become clear: Con is being marked for murder—all over again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sniper (Women of the United Federation Marines Book 2) *




  








After a successful initial tour as a Marine rifleman, Lance Corporal Gracie Medicine Crow volunteers to become a scout-sniper, one of the deadliest—and most dangerous—military specialties in the United Federation Marine Corps.

Gracie comes from the Apsáalooke Nation, a people with a long history of military tradition. Small in stature and considered stunningly beautiful, she is often underestimated, but that merely drives her to be the best sniper in the Corps. Somewhat wary of her fellow snipers’ attention and interaction with her, she maintains what she considers a professional front, but one that is not as well received by others—and one that earns her the nickname of “Ice Princess.” A technically skilled sniper, Gracie feels her shooting should speak for itself. But being a scout-sniper is far more than simple marksmanship. If she wants a career in the Corps, she must learn not only teamwork, but how to be a leader of Marines.

This is the second book in the series, but each book is stand-alone and does not have to be read in conjunction with the others. The series follows two Marines and a Navy corpsman as they follow their individual career paths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Master Magician (The Paper Magician Book 3) *




  







Throughout her studies, Ceony Twill has harbored a secret, one she’s kept from even her mentor, Emery Thane. She’s discovered how to practice forms of magic other than her own—an ability long thought impossible.
While all seems set for Ceony to complete her apprenticeship and pass her upcoming final magician’s exam, life quickly becomes complicated. To avoid favoritism, Emery sends her to another paper magician for testing, a Folder who despises Emery and cares even less for his apprentice. To make matters worse, a murderous criminal from Ceony’s past escapes imprisonment. Now she must track the power-hungry convict across England before he can take his revenge. With her life and loved ones hanging in the balance, Ceony must face a criminal who wields the one magic that she does not, and it may prove more powerful than all her skills combined.
The whimsical and captivating follow-up to The Paper Magician and The Glass Magician, The Master Magician will enchant readers of all ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Carrie *




  








Stephen King's legendary debut, the bestselling smash hit that put him on the map as one of America's favorite writers 

"Gory and horrifying. . . . You can't put it down." —Chicago Tribune

Unpopular at school and subjected to her mother's religious fanaticism at home, Carrie White does not have it easy. But while she may be picked on by her classmates, she has a gift she's kept secret since she was a little girl: she can move things with her mind. Doors lock. Candles fall. Her ability has been both a power and a problem. And when she finds herself the recipient of a sudden act of kindness, Carrie feels like she's finally been given a chance to be normal. She hopes that the nightmare of her classmates' vicious taunts is over . . . but an unexpected and cruel prank turns her gift into a weapon of horror so destructive that the town may never recover.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bittersweet: A Novel *




  








Colleen McCullough’s new, romantic Australian novel about four unforgettable sisters taking their places in life during the tumultuous years after World War I is “just as epic as her ultra-romantic classic, The Thorn Birds” (Marie Claire).

Because they are two sets of twins, the four Latimer sisters are as close as can be. Yet each of these vivacious young women has her own dream for herself: Edda wants to be a doctor, Grace wants to marry, Tufts wants never to marry, and Kitty wishes to be known for something other than her beauty. They are famous throughout New South Wales for their beauty, wit, and ambition, but as they step into womanhood at the beginning of the twentieth century, life holds limited prospects for them.

Together they decide to enroll in a training program for nurses—a new option for women of their time. As the Latimer sisters become immersed in hospital life and the demands of their training, each must make weighty decisions about love, career, and what she values most. The results are sometimes happy, sometimes heartbreaking, but always…bittersweet.

Set against the background of a young and largely untamed nation, “filled with humor, insight, and captivating historical detail, McCullough’s latest is a wise and warm tribute to family, female empowerment, and her native land” (People).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Book Woman of Troublesome Creek: A Novel *




  








RECOMMENDED BY DOLLY PARTON IN PEOPLE MAGAZINE!

A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
A USA TODAY BESTSELLER
A LOS ANGELES TIMES BESTSELLER
A PBS BOOK PICK

The bestselling historical fiction novel from Kim Michele Richardson, this is a novel following Cussy Mary, a packhorse librarian and her quest to bring books to the Appalachian community she loves, perfect for readers of William Kent Kreuger and Lisa Wingate. The perfect addition to your next book club!

The hardscrabble folks of Troublesome Creek have to scrap for everything—everything except books, that is. Thanks to Roosevelt's Kentucky Pack Horse Library Project, Troublesome's got its very own traveling librarian, Cussy Mary Carter.

Cussy's not only a book woman, however, she's also the last of her kind, her skin a shade of blue unlike most anyone else. Not everyone is keen on Cussy's family or the Library Project, and a Blue is often blamed for any whiff of trouble. If Cussy wants to bring the joy of books to the hill folks, she's going to have to confront prejudice as old as the Appalachias and suspicion as deep as the holler.

Inspired by the true blue-skinned people of Kentucky and the brave and dedicated Kentucky Pack Horse library service of the 1930s, The Book Woman of Troublesome Creek is a story of raw courage, fierce strength, and one woman's belief that books can carry us anywhere—even back home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Elizabeth and Monty: The Untold Story of Their Intimate Friendship*




  








Violet-eyed siren Elizabeth Taylor and classically handsome Montgomery Clift were the most gorgeous screen couple of their time. Over two decades of friendship they made, separately and together, some of the era’s defining movies—including Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, The Misfits, Suddenly, Last Summer, and Cleopatra. Yet the relationship between these two figures—one a dazzling, larger-than-life star, the other hugely talented yet fatally troubled—has never truly been explored until now.

“Monty, Elizabeth likes me, but she loves you.”
—Richard Burton

When Elizabeth Taylor was cast opposite Montgomery Clift in A Place in the Sun, he was already a movie idol, with a natural sensitivity that set him apart. At seventeen, Elizabeth was known for her ravishing beauty rather than her talent. Directors treated her like a glamorous prop. But Monty took her seriously, inspiring and encouraging her. In her words, “That’s when I began to act.”

To Monty, she was “Bessie Mae,” a name he coined for her earthy, private side. The press clamored for a wedding, convinced this was more than friendship. The truth was even more complex. Monty was drawn to women but sexually attracted to men—a fact that, if made public, would destroy his career. But he found acceptance and kinship with Elizabeth. Her devotion was never clearer than after his devastating car crash near her Hollywood home, when she crawled into the wreckage and saved him from choking.

Monty’s accident shattered his face and left him in constant pain. As he sank into alcoholism and addiction, Elizabeth used her power to keep him working. In turn, through scandals and multiple marriages, he was her constant. Their relationship endured until his death in 1966, right before he was to star with her in Reflections in a Golden Eye. His influence continued in her outspoken support for the gay community, especially during the AIDS crisis.

Far more than the story of two icons, this is a unique and extraordinary love story that shines new light on both stars, revealing their triumphs, demons—and the loyalty that united them to the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ordeal *




  








The former good girl who became the star of Deep Throat tells the horrifying true story of her life on and off camera in this shocking tell-all memoir.

Linda Boreman was just twenty-one when she met Chuck Traynor, the man who would change her life. Less than two years later, the girl who wouldn’t let her high school dates get past first base was catapulted to fame as an adult film superstar. Linda Boreman of Yonkers, New York, had become Linda Lovelace.

The unprecedented success of Deep Throat made pornography popular with mainstream audiences and made Lovelace a household name. But nobody, from the A-list celebrities who touted the movie to the audiences that lined up to see it, knew the truth about what went on behind the scenes.

Taken prisoner by her sado-masochistic manager, Linda was forced into a marriage of savage beatings, hypnotism, and rape. She was terrorized into prostitution at gunpoint and forced to perform unspeakable perversions on film. Years later, when Linda came out of hiding to tell her story, the revelations rocked the porn industry in ways that made her fear for her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Why Not Me? *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • From the author of Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? and creator of The Mindy Project and Never Have I Ever comes a hilarious collection of essays about her ongoing journey to find contentment and excitement in her adult life.

“This is Kaling at the height of her power.”—USA Today

In Why Not Me?, Kaling shares insightful, deeply personal stories about falling in love at work, seeking new friendships in lonely places, attempting to be the first person in history to lose weight without any behavior modification whatsoever, and believing that you have a place in Hollywood when you’re constantly reminded that no one looks like you.

In “How to Look Spectacular: A Starlet’s Confessions,” Kaling gives her tongue-in-cheek secrets for surefire on-camera beauty, (“Your natural hair color may be appropriate for your skin tone, but this isn’t the land of appropriate–this is Hollywood, baby. Out here, a dark-skinned woman’s traditional hair color is honey blonde.”) “Player” tells the story of Kaling being seduced and dumped by a female friend in L.A. (“I had been replaced by a younger model. And now they had matching bangs.”) In “Unlikely Leading Lady,” she muses on America’s fixation with the weight of actresses, (“Most women we see onscreen are either so thin that they’re walking clavicles or so huge that their only scenes involve them breaking furniture.”) And in “Soup Snakes,” Kaling spills some secrets on her relationship with her ex-boyfriend and close friend, B.J. Novak (“I will freely admit: my relationship with B.J. Novak is weird as hell.”)

Mindy turns the anxieties, the glamour, and the celebrations of her second coming-of-age into a laugh-out-loud funny collection of essays that anyone who’s ever been at a turning point in their life or career can relate to. And those who’ve never been at a turning point can skip to the parts where she talks about meeting Bradley Cooper.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dead Wrong: Straight Facts on the Country's Most Controversial Cover-Ups *




  








For years, the government has put out hits on people that they found “expendable,” or who they felt were “talking too much,” covering up their assassinations with drug overdoses and mysterious suicides. In Dead Wrong, a study of the scientific and forensic facts of various Government cover-ups, Richard Belzer and David Wayne argue that Marilyn Monroe was murdered, that the person who shot Martin Luther King Jr. was ordered to do so by the government, and examines many other terrifying lies we've been told throughout our country’s history. The extensive research shows how our government has taken matters into its own hands, plotting murder whenever it saw fit. 

Belzer and Wayne also examine the deaths of White House Counsel Vincent Foster, U.N. Weapons Inspector Dr. David C. Kelly, and bio-weapons expert Dr. Frank Olson, as well as the cases of two murders directly linked Lyndon B. Johnson, the 36th President of the United States.

“Big Brother” is watching you—through the scope of a sniper rifle. Dead Wrong will give you the straight facts on some of the most controversial and famous deaths this country has ever seen. The harsh reality is that our government only tells us what we want to hear, as they look out for their own best interests and eliminate anyone who gets in their way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Waters of Eternal Youth (Commissario Brunetti Book 25)*




  








The twenty-fifth mystery in the New York Times–bestselling series “is cause for celebration. . . . Leon brilliantly exposes the corrupt world of Venice” (Bay Area Reporter).

At a fundraising dinner for a Venetian charity, a wealthy and aristocratic patroness asks Brunetti if he will investigate the fifteen-year-old attempted drowning of her granddaughter, which left the girl irreparably brain damaged. Brunetti’s not sure what to do, but out of a mixture of curiosity, pity, and a willingness to fulfill the wishes of a guilt-wracked older woman—who happens to be his mother-in-law’s best friend—he agrees.

Brunetti soon finds himself unable to let the case rest, if indeed there is a case. Awash in the haunting story of a woman trapped in a damaged perpetual childhood and the rhythms and concerns of contemporary Venetian life, from historical preservation to housing to new waves of African migrants, The Waters of Eternal Youth is another wonderful addition to this series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kurt Hunter Mysteries - Volume Three *




  






BACKWATER FLATS

If you can't trust the law, who can you trust?

When an officer's murder in Biscayne National Park threatens to expose a corrupt agency, one man is tasked with finding the killer, but he’s running into a wall of organizational conspiracy built to conceal a devious plot. Special Agent Kurt Hunter is fighting to find the truth hidden behind a maze of twisted coworkers and interagency tensions. His investigation leads him through the pristine waters of the national park to the brightest and darkest sides of Miami. But when Kurt gets too close to exposing the scam and his family is threatened, he’s forced to take justice into his own hands.



BACKWATER GRAVE

A killer is on the loose in South Florida’s national parks . . . And the trail of bodies leads to Special Agent Kurt Hunter. When a string of not-so-accidental drownings in the parks attracts the attention of the FBI, Kurt is drawn into a quagmire of bureaucrats and politicians, each with their own agenda. Faced with the reality that the deaths are really murders — all with ties to Kurt — he is forced to make a decision: save his job . . . or his life. Figuring out the modus operandi of the killer leads Kurt down an old path he would have rather forgotten. From the iconic Intracoastal Waterway of Miami to the beauty of Biscayne National Park, this new mystery from bestselling author Steven Becker reveals the good, the bad, and the ugly of South Florida.


BACKWATER DIVA

A pop icon is found dead aboard a lavish yacht that happens to be anchored in Biscayne National Park.

Murder knows no boundaries, and with the yacht in his jurisdiction, Special Agent Kurt Hunter becomes entangled in a world he knows nothing about. While Kurt is no stranger to high-profile cases, he’s not looking for the spotlight or notoriety-he’s had both with disastrous results. Hounded by the media, promoters, and an Internal Affairs investigator, Kurt is forced to face his own inner demons to solve the case. From the glamorous Intracoastal Waterway of Miami to the natural beauty of Biscayne National Park, this new mystery from bestselling author Steven Becker reveals the good, the bad, and the ugly of South Florida.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Y is for Yesterday (A Kinsey Millhone Novel Book 25) *




  








THE FINAL INSTALLMENT IN SUE GRAFTON'S ALPHABET SERIES 
WINNER OF THE ANTHONY/BILL CRIDER AWARD FOR BEST NOVEL IN A SERIES 

Private investigator Kinsey Millhone confronts her darkest and most disturbing case in this #1 New York Times bestseller from Sue Grafton.

In 1979, four teenage boys from an elite private school sexually assault a fourteen-year-old classmate—and film the attack. Not long after, the tape goes missing and the suspected thief, a fellow classmate, is murdered. In the investigation that follows, one boy turns state’s evidence and two of his peers are convicted. But the ringleader escapes without a trace.

Now, it’s 1989 and one of the perpetrators, Fritz McCabe, has been released from prison. Moody, unrepentant, and angry, he is a virtual prisoner of his ever-watchful parents—until a copy of the missing tape arrives with a ransom demand. That’s when the McCabes call Kinsey Millhone for help. As she is drawn into their family drama, she keeps a watchful eye on Fritz. But he’s not the only one being haunted by the past. A vicious sociopath with a grudge against Millhone may be leaving traces of himself for her to find...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Merciful Silence (Mercy Kilpatrick Book 4) *




  








In this Wall Street Journal bestseller, FBI agent Mercy Kilpatrick must unlock the mystery of a mass murder, and the secrets of its silent witness...
For Mercy Kilpatrick, returning to rural Oregon has meant coming to terms with her roots. Raised as a prepper, Mercy is now relying on her survivalist instincts to defend her town from the people the law can’t reach. But this time, an investigation calling up a dark past for her and police chief Truman Daly may be hitting too close to home.
A rainstorm has uncovered the remains of five people—a reprise of the distinctive slaughter of two families twenty years ago. Except the convicted killer is in prison. Is this the case of a sick copycat, or is the wrong man behind bars? One person might have the answer. The lone survivor of the decades-old crimes has returned to town still claiming that she can’t remember a thing about the night she was left for dead. As the search for the truth becomes more dangerous, Mercy fears that the traumatized woman may not have buried her memories at all. She might be keeping them a secret. And there’s a price to be paid for revealing them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Merciful Promise (Mercy Kilpatrick Book 6) *




  








The Wall Street Journal bestselling series continues as Mercy Kilpatrick becomes embedded in the nightmare of a terrorist conspiracy.
The job: infiltrate a militia amassing illegal firearms in an isolated forest community. FBI agent Mercy Kilpatrick is the ideal candidate. She knows Oregon. She’s near the compound. And having been raised among survivalists, Mercy understands the mind-set of fanatics. Lay low, follow rules, do nothing to sound an alarm, and relinquish all contact with the outside world. She’s ready to blend in.
As Mercy disappears into the winter hills, something just as foreboding emerges. Mercy’s fiancé Eagle’s Nest police chief Truman Daly, is faced with a puzzling series of murders—three men dumped in random locations after execution-style shootings.
Now, for Mercy, trapped in a culture where suspicion is second nature, and betrayal is punishable to the extreme, there is no way out. No way to call for help. And as plans for a catastrophic terrorist event escalate, there may be no way to stop them. Even if Mercy dies trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Wife's House: An absolutely unputdownable psychological thriller*




  








The perfect home… or the perfect lie?

She fell in love the moment she saw Cliffside. She just couldn’t believe her husband had bought their dream home, but nothing stays perfect for long…

When tragedy strikes and her husband is killed in a car accident, she finds herself living in the remote clifftop home on her own, and suddenly the glass-fronted house feels more threatening than comforting. And when she discovers footprints leading from the beach to her front door and a bunch of blood-red roses left on her step, she knows she’s not alone anymore.

You might think you know what happens next, but you’re wrong. With jaw-dropping twists and turns, this is a book you will not be able to put down!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Russian: A Novel (Rob Tacoma Book 1) *




  








"This new series has me very excited." —Brad Thor

As the brutal Russian mafia becomes the most powerful and deadly criminal enterprise in the U.S., it’s up to covert operative Rob Tacoma to fight back, in a new series by New York Times bestseller Ben Coes.

Ruthless, clever, and unbelievably violent, the Russian mafia has rapidly taken over the criminal underworld in the U.S. and law enforcement has been unable to stem the tide. When a powerful Russian mob family declares war by publicly executing two high-profile American politicians, the message is unmistakable – opposition will be met with overwhelming deadly force. With no other viable options, the President creates a clandestine assassinations team to find and eliminate the unreachable men running this deadly criminal operation.

The CIA recruits two Tier 1 operators – former Navy SEALs Billy Cosgrove and Rob Tacoma. But before they can even get started, the Russians act – murdering Cosgrove in his own home. Now Tacoma is on his own against an organization with endless resources and no boundaries. Step one requires the near impossible - find and kill the hidden mob boss behind Cosgrove’s death. To do this, he’ll have to take on an army in a battle where there are no rules and no limits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dangerous Minds: A Knight and Moon Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The irrepressibly charming duo of Emerson Knight and Riley Moon returns in another gripping mystery by #1 New York Times bestselling author Janet Evanovich.

Buddhist monk Wayan Bagus lost his island of solitude and wants to get it back. The island was about two hundred miles northeast of Samoa. It had a mountain, beaches, a rain forest, and a volcano. And now it’s gone. Poof! Vanished without a trace.

Brilliant and boyishly charming Emerson Knight likes nothing better than solving an unsolvable, improbable mystery. And finding a missing island is better than Christmas morning in the Knight household. When clues lead to a dark and sinister secret that is being guarded by the National Park Service, Emerson will need to assemble a crack team for help. Since a crack team isn’t available, he enlists Riley Moon and his cousin Vernon. Riley Moon has a Harvard business degree and can shoot the eyes out of a grasshopper at fifty feet, but she can’t figure out how to escape the vortex of Emerson Knight’s odd life. Vernon has been Emerson’s loyal and enthusiastic partner in crime since childhood. He now lives in an RV behind Emerson’s house.

Together, this ragtag, mismatched trio will embark on a worldwide investigation that will expose a conspiracy one hundred years in the making.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ghost Fleet: A Novel of the Next World War *




  








What Will World War III Look Like?

Ghost Fleet is a page-turning imagining of a war set in the not-too-distant future. Navy captains battle through a modern-day Pearl Harbor; fighter pilots duel with stealthy drones; teenage hackers fight in digital playgrounds; Silicon Valley billionaires mobilize for cyber-war; and a serial killer carries out her own vendetta. Ultimately, victory will depend on who can best blend the lessons of the past with the weapons of the future. But what makes the story even more notable is that every trend and technology in book—no matter how sci-fi it may seem—is real.

The debut novel by two leading experts on the cutting edge of national security, Ghost Fleet has drawn praise as a new kind of technothriller while also becoming the new “must-read” for military leaders around the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Social Conquest of Earth *




  








New York Times Bestseller and Notable Book of the Year

A Kirkus Reviews Book of the Year (Nonfiction)

Longlisted for the Andrew Carnegie Medal for Excellence (Nonfiction)


From the most celebrated heir to Darwin comes a groundbreaking book on evolution, the summa work of Edward O. Wilson's legendary career.

Sparking vigorous debate in the sciences, The Social Conquest of Earth upends “the famous theory that evolution naturally encourages creatures to put family first” (Discover). Refashioning the story of human evolution, Wilson draws on his remarkable knowledge of biology and social behavior to demonstrate that group selection, not kin selection, is the premier driving force of human evolution. In a work that James D. Watson calls “a monumental exploration of the biological origins of the human condition,” Wilson explains how our innate drive to belong to a group is both a “great blessing and a terrible curse” (Smithsonian). Demonstrating that the sources of morality, religion, and the creative arts are fundamentally biological in nature, the renowned Harvard University biologist presents us with the clearest explanation ever produced as to the origin of the human condition and why it resulted in our domination of the Earth’s biosphere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*When Jesus Became God: The Struggle to Define Christianity during the Last Days of Rome *




  








The story of Jesus is well known, as is the story of Christian persecutions during the Roman Empire. The history of fervent debate, civil strife, and bloody riots within the Christian community as it was coming into being, however, is a side of ancient history rarely described.

Richard E. Rubenstein takes the reader to the streets of the Roman Empire during the fourth century, when a fateful debate over the divinity of Jesus Christ is being fought. Ruled by a Christian emperor, followers of Jesus no longer fear for the survival of their monotheistic faith. But soon, they break into two camps regarding the direction of their worship: Is Jesus the son of God and therefore not the same as God? Or is Jesus precisely God on earth and therefore equal to Him? The vicious debate is led by two charismatic priests. Arius, an Alexandrian priest and poet, preaches that Jesus, though holy, is less than God. Athanasius, a brilliant and violent bishop, sees any diminution of Jesus’s godhead as the work of the devil. Between them stands Alexander, the powerful Bishop of Alexandria, who must find a resolution that will keep the empire united and the Christian faith alive.

With thorough historical, religious, and social research, Rubenstein vividly recreates one of the most critical moments in the history of religion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*D-Day Through French Eyes: Normandy 1944 *




  








“A moving examination of how French civilians experienced the fighting” at Normandy during WWII from the acclaimed author of What Soldiers Do (Telegraph, UK).

“Like big black umbrellas, they rain down on the fields across the way, and then disappear behind the black line of the hedges.” Silent parachutes dotting the night sky—that’s how one Normandy woman learned that the D-Day invasion was under way in June of 1944. Though they yearned for liberation, the French had to steel themselves for war, knowing that their homes, lands, and fellow citizens would have to bear the brunt of the attack.

With D-Day through French Eyes, Mary Louise Roberts turns the conventional narrative of D-Day on its head, taking readers across the Channel to view the invasion anew. Roberts builds her history from an impressive range of gripping first-person accounts by French citizens throughout the region. A farm family notices that cabbage is missing from their garden—then discovers that the guilty culprits are American paratroopers hiding in the cowshed. Fishermen rescue pilots from the wreck of their B-17, then search for clothes big enough to disguise them as civilians. A young man learns to determine whether a bomb is whistling overhead or silently plummeting toward them. When the allied infantry arrived, French citizens guided them to hidden paths and little-known bridges, giving them crucial advantages over the German occupiers. As she did in her acclaimed account of GIs in postwar France, What Soldiers Do, Roberts here sheds vital new light on a story we thought we knew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Arctic Front: The Advance of Mountain Corps Norway on Murmansk, 1941 (Die Wehrmacht im Kampf) *




  








“A very thorough analysis as to why and how the combined German-Finnish army . . . ultimately failed in their quest to seize Murmansk during Barbarossa.” —Globe at War

In 1941, military operations were conducted by large formations along the northern coast of Scandinavia—for the first time in the history of warfare. The Arctic Front was the northernmost theater in the war waged by Germany against Russia. For a period of four years, German troops from all branches of the Wehrmacht fought side by side with Finnish border guard units.

The high point of the war on the Arctic Front was the assembly and advance of Germany’s Mountain Corps Norway in the summer and autumn of 1941. Commanded by general of the mountain troops, Eduard Dietl, and composed of the 2nd and 3rd Mountain Divisions, the Mountain Corps advanced out of occupied North Norway, assembled in the Petsamo Corridor in North Finland, and struck into Russian territory in an attempt to seize Murmansk. It did not reach its objective. This account of the operation was written by Wilhelm Hess, quartermaster of the Mountain Corps Norway. He draws upon his personal experience of the conditions and actions on the Arctic Front in order to describe and analyze the environment, the sequence of events, and the reasons behind certain decisions. In addition to describing how operations conducted by the Mountain Corps unfolded, Hess provides insight as to how the terrain, the flow of supplies, and the war at sea impacted those operations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/08/22.

Currently $2.

*The Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club: Naval Aviation in the Vietnam War *




  








The 'Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club' was the tongue-in-cheek nickname of the US Seventh Fleet that was stationed off the coast of Vietnam and this book tells the full story of the US Naval air campaign in the Vietnam War from 1965 to 1975.

On August 2, 1964, the USS Maddox became embroiled in the infamous Gulf of Tonkin incident that led directly to America's increased involvement in the Vietnam War. Supporting the Maddox that day were four F-8E Crusaders from the USS Ticonderoga, and this was the very start of the US Navy's commitment to the air war over Vietnam.

The Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club is titled after the nickname for the US Navy's Seventh Fleet which was stationed off the coast of Vietnam, and it tells the full story of the US Navy's war in the air. It details all the operations from the USS Maddox onwards through to the eventual withdrawal of the fleet following the collapse of South Vietnam in 1975.

The Seventh Fleet's Task Force 77, which at points during the war had as many as six carriers on station at any one time with 70–100 aircraft on each, provided vital air support for combat troops on the ground, while at the same time taking part in the major operations against North Vietnam itself such as Rolling Thunder, Linebacker I and II. All of these operations took place in a hostile environment of flak, missiles and MiGs.

The story is told through the dramatic first-hand accounts of those that took part in the fighting, with many of the interviews carried out by the author himself. The Vietnamese perspective is also given, with the author having had access to the official Vietnamese account of the war in the air. The author also has a personal interest in the story, as at the age of 20 he served with the US Seventh Fleet off the coast of Vietnam and was personally involved in the dramatic history of The Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/09/22.

Currently $1.

*Earthrise - Super Box Set (Book 1-6): An Epic Sci-Fi Adventure *




  








*They came from deep space. They came to destroy us. We will fight back!*

The Earthrise super box set! 6 entire novels = 2,000+ pages of epic science fiction.

With hundreds of thousands of copies sold, Earthrise has captivated readers around the world. This bundle includes the first SIX novels of this bestselling series. If you loved Ender's Game and Starship Troopers, you'll love Earthrise. From a USA Today bestselling author.

Earthrise is a story of humanity struggling to rise from ruin. A devastating alien invasion hit us hard. Billions died. Our world burned. Space, we learned, swarms with predators. And only the strongest can survive in these shadows.

Heroes gather. Earth's ragtag army flies out to fight. Together, we must beat back the aliens. We must claim our territory among the stars. Earth must rise . . . or we will all fall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Masters of Space Opera *




  








Masters of Space Opera brings seven of today’s hottest-selling authors together in one massive collection. Each of these books has been a top selling space opera/military science fiction title, and now, for a very limited time, all seven can be purchased in a single set.

Legionnaire by Jason Anspach

A hostile force ambushes Victory Company during a reconnaissance-in-force deep inside enemy territory. Stranded behind enemy lines, a sergeant must lead a band of survivors against merciless insurgents on a deadly alien world somewhere along the galaxy’s edge. With no room for error, the Republic’s elite fighting force must struggle to survive under siege while waiting on a rescue that might never come.

Join Victory Company as they fight for their lives. When you think you’ve surrounded the Legion... you’ve just made your last mistake.


Earth Alone by Daniel Arenson

They came from deep space. They came to destroy us. We will fight back!

Fifty years ago, bloodthirsty aliens devastated the Earth. Most of humanity perished. We fell into darkness. But now we rise from the ashes. Now we fight back.

Marco Emery was born into war. After his mother is killed, he joins the Human Defense Force, Earth's ragtag army. Emery must survive basic training, become a soldier, and finally face the aliens in battle.

Against the alien onslaught, Earth stands alone. But we will fight. We will win.


Marines by Jay Allan

Erik Cain joined the Marines to get off death row. The deal was simple; enlist to fight in space and he would be pardoned for all his crimes.

Erik rises through the ranks and becomes a deadly warrior, and he finally finds a home with the Marines who fight at his side. But causes can be fleeting and loyalties complex. Amidst the blood and death and sacrifice, Erik begins to wonder. Is he fighting the right war? And who is the real enemy?


Star Shroud by Ken Lozito

They’ve been watching us for hundreds of years.
Now they need our help.
Earth is not safe.

Zack is good at finding things, but when he discovers a global conspiracy, life as he knows it is over. Sometimes the truth doesn’t set you free. It traps you instead.

Kept secret for 60 years, the discovery of an alien signal forces an unlikely team to investigate a mysterious structure discovered in the furthest reaches of the solar system. Join the crew of the Athena, Earth’s most advanced spaceship on the ultimate journey beyond our wildest imagining.


Renegade Star by JN Chaney

They say the Earth is just a myth. Something to tell your children when you put them to sleep, the lost homeworld of humanity. Everyone knows it isn't real, though. It can't be.

But when Captain Jace Hughes encounters a nun with a mysterious piece of cargo and unbelievable secret, he soon discovers that everything he thought he knew about Earth is wrong. So very, very wrong.

Climb aboard the Renegade Star and assemble a crew, follow the clues, uncover the truth, and most importantly, try to stay alive.

Warship by Joshua Dalzelle

In the 25th century humans have conquered space. So complacent have they become with the overabundance that armed conflict is a thing of the past, and their machines of war are obsolete and decrepit. What would happen if they were suddenly threatened by a terrifying new enemy? Would humanity fold and surrender, or would they return to their evolutionary roots and meet force with force? One ship--and one captain--will soon be faced with this very choice.

Into the Unknown by Jasper Scott

A standalone mystery thriller by million-copy bestseller Jasper T. Scott. The Price Family boards the Starlit Dream bound for Aquaria, but their ship jumps to the wrong star system, and then they discover that something is on board hunting the passengers. As the crisis unfolds, they are thrust into the middle of a deadly conspiracy and a desperate struggle for survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Masters of Space Opera II *




  







Masters of Space Opera II brings six of today’s hottest-selling authors together in one massive collection. Each of these books has been a top selling space opera/military science fiction title, and now, for a very limited time, all six can be purchased in a single set.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Masters of Space Opera III *




  







Masters of Space Opera III brings six of today’s hottest-selling authors together in one massive collection. Each of these books has been a top selling space opera/military science fiction title, and now, for a very limited time, all six can be purchased in a single set.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lost Time: Volume One [Books 1 - 3]*




  








The complete first trilogy of the stunning sci-fi series Lost Time. For fans of Blade Runner, Altered Carbon, and the Matrix—a mind-bending sci-fi action blockbuster that'll keep you guessing all the way to the end.

They say you never forget the first time you die.

Toronto Police Service Detective Finsbury Gage knows this better than anyone. Now that he's gone digital, he sees his death every time he closes his eyes—he and his wife, smeared across the highway after a malfunctioning bit-head ran them down in a stolen urban assault vehicle. Fin hung together long enough for the Second Skyn recovery team to rescue his fading thoughts from his ruined body and implant them in a custom-grown bioSkyn. His wife wasn't so lucky.

Finsbury's been gifted a second chance, but the only thing keeping him from blowing his plastic brains out is that 2.57 seconds of vivid memory running on repeat through his head, the one that contains a instant's glimpse of his killer's face. The police couldn't find the man responsible, and now the only evidence is locked up in Finsbury's brand new mind.

Driven to find his killer, Finsbury falls into a dangerous underworld of hackable minds and enhanced bodies, where death is cheap, and memory all that matters. But once he's tasted the power of living at the speed of light, able to predict seconds into the future, how will he ever go back? And once he's relaxed his grip on humanity, how far will he let it slip in the name of finding justice for the woman he loves?

Finsbury's going to find the man who stole his future, no matter what he has to do.

Or what he must become.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Crumbling Europa: Book 8 of the Blitzkrieg Alternate Series *




  








The year is 1946.
The Second World War continues to rage across the globe. The Soviet forces finally broke through the Dnieper-Lovat-Volkhov defensive line and smashed countless Axis units in their wake. As the Germans prepare two mighty counter-offensives, the fate of the war on the Ostfront for the Reich will play out in the last half of 1946.
On the Italian Front, the Western Allies have also broken thru the Gustav Line in a series of grueling battles during the first half of the year. The commander in chief for the Italian theater, Erich Von Manstein, will have to pull off several more miracles in order to save Italy from surrender.
A dormant front for more than six months after the significant Allied defeats in the area, the Pyrenes is about to heat up again, with the French wanting to cross it at all cost and start the liberation of their homeland. The Western Allies are also gathering forces for a landing in Northern France that is hoped to be the Wehrmacht's killing stroke.
Following his stunning victory in Africa, General Erwin Rommel, now dubbed the Desert Fox, launches his offensive toward Tobruk and Benghazi to retake all the lost ground in 1945 and 1946.
And finally, on the technological front, the Third Reich has been able to stop the Allied bombing campaign against its cities and factories with the Komet rocket fighter, the Horton Flying Wing, R4M rockets, and the Wasserfall ground to air missile system. The German war machine will be able to produce all the war material it can without any hindrance.
For their part, the Allies have not been idle in weapon development. The United States of America has created the most powerful bomb in history with the equivalent power of sixteen thousand tons of TNT: The nuclear bomb. As US President Harry Truman ponders on using such a frightening and godlike weapon, the US air force wonders how they will be able to deliver it over Axis Europe, now that it's impervious to bomber strikes.
This is the story of the Second World War.

Alternate history of the Second World War.
The plot revolves around subtle events in 1940 that changed the rest of the war: The British Army gets destroyed at Dunkirk. Hitler refuses the French Armistice and decide to conquer all of France.
And so the Germans do significantly better than in the real war.
But in the end, history could not have been that different since after all, the Axis was fighting the rest of the World. This is not a book series about the all-conquering and invincible Axis. It is a book series on the war as it could have been.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dawn of the Bunny Suicides *




  








The bestselling series of twisted comic strip collections returns, packed with even more self-destructive rabbits.

The bunnies are back and there’s only one thing on their minds. From the author of the bestselling The Book of Bunny Suicides and Return of the Bunny Suicides comes a whole new batch of fluffy little rabbits who just don’t want to live anymore. Twice as long as the previous books (over 150 deaths!), this volume offers more bunny for your buck than ever before! Whether they’re getting stomped, stabbed, or sautéed, impaled by pink flamingos, or done in by heavy metal drummers, this collection of rabbit-related self-destruction has it all. Dark, twisted, and perfectly irresistible, it will be a must have for new and old Bunny Suicide fans alike.

“Wonderfully deviant.” —The Washington Post

“All this sick humor is reminiscent of Gary Larson’s The Far Side . . . . A deadly combination of funny and just naughty enough.” —Publishers Weekly


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bourgeois Equality: How Ideas, Not Capital or Institutions, Enriched the World *




  








How standards of living have skyrocketed since 1800, and the political philosophy that made it possible: “Persuasive…richly detailed and erudite.”—Financial Times

There’s little doubt that most humans today are better off than their forebears. Stunningly so, the economist and historian Deirdre McCloskey argues in this concluding volume of her trilogy celebrating the oft-derided virtues of the bourgeoisie. The poorest of humanity, McCloskey shows, will soon be joining the comparative riches of Japan and Sweden and Botswana.

Why? Most economists—from Adam Smith and Karl Marx to Thomas Piketty—say the Great Enrichment since 1800 came from accumulated capital. McCloskey disagrees, fiercely. Our riches, she argues, were made not by piling brick on brick, bank balance on bank balance, but by piling idea on idea. Capital was necessary, but in the same way that oxygen is necessary for a fire. Nor were institutions the drivers: the World Bank orthodoxy of “add institutions and stir” hasn’t worked. McCloskey builds a powerful case for the initiating role of ideas—ideas for electric motors and free elections, of course, but more deeply the bizarre and liberal ideas of equal liberty and dignity for ordinary folk. Liberalism arose from theological and political revolutions in northwest Europe, yielding a unique respect for betterment and its practitioners, and upending ancient hierarchies. Commoners were encouraged to have a go, and the bourgeoisie took up the Bourgeois Deal, and we were all enriched.

Few economists or historians write like McCloskey—her ability to invest the facts of economic history with the urgency of a novel, or of a leading case at law, is unmatched. She summarizes modern economics and modern economic history with verve and lucidity, yet sees through to the really big scientific conclusion. Not matter, but ideas. Big books don’t come any more ambitious, or captivating, than Bourgeois Equality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gypsy Magic: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel: (Poppy's Potions) (Haven Hollow Book 1) *




  








Paranormal Women’s Fiction from #1 Amazon bestseller, J.R. Rain, and New York Times bestseller, H.P. Mallory!

Welcome to Haven Hollow, a town of monsters…

After dating a string of losers and banishing a poltergeist, I packed up my Los Angeles life and my eleven-year-old son, and moved… to a town in Oregon with a population of 680. Well, 682 now.

Culture shock anyone? Ahem, never mind that… New starts can happen anywhere, right?

I hope so because I need to start the next chapter of my forty-three year life pronto. So, why Haven Hollow? For one reason—there aren’t any witches here. And a witch can make a gypsy’s life… complicated.

Oh, right, I’ve put the cart before the horse…

Hi, I’m Poppy Morton and I come from a long line of Scottish gypsies—gypsies who possess magic and make potions to treat any and all ailments. It’s been my dream to open my own potions store and I’m finally going to do it—in the picturesque and small town of Haven Hollow.

Once my son, Finn, and I get settled in our two-story ramshackle, decrepit and rickety farmhouse (that happens to be bordering a cemetery), the nightmares start. And they won’t stop. Almost every night, I find myself face to face with a shadow monster—and its victim. And I’m fairly sure it’s the victim sending me the night terrors, wanting me to figure out the mystery of who or what murdered him.

But, I’m not really sure I want to get involved. Between facing a huge remodel of the above mentioned “house”, getting my son situated in his new school, opening my potions store and dealing with one of the ghosts from my last house who somehow thumbed a ride to this one, I’ve got my hands full. Actually, more than full.

Good thing I’ve got a few handsome neighbors to call on—Marty Zach, a self-professed ghost exorcist who just happens to have the sexiest smile, and Roy Osbourne, a bear of a man who looks like he alone coined the word ‘lumberjack.’

While I’m taken by Marty’s charm and Roy’s really-really-really broad shoulders, I can’t help but feel like this whole town is hiding a secret… and that’s the mystery I mostly want to solve, ghost visions be damned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cashmere Curses: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel: (Wanda's Witchery) (Haven Hollow Book 2)*




  








Paranormal Women’s Fiction from #1 Amazon bestseller, J.R. Rain, and New York Times bestseller, H.P. Mallory!

Time to walk softly and carry a big stake…

I had it all.

A powerful coven. A charming Victorian mansion. A sexy car. A couture closet. Credit cards up the wazoo, and an endearing familiar.

Actually, scratch that, Hellcat would never be described as ‘endearing’. More like: the bane of my existence.

So, I almost had it all.

Then a vampire came along and ruined it when he turned me into a Blood Witch.

Now, I’ve been kicked out of my coven, kicked out of the mansion, I have no credit to speak of, the Lexus is a thing of the past and, not only am I driving something from the 80s, but it’s also unapologetically yellow. And rusted.

But the biggest kicker of all? I’m still stuck with Hellcat.

Even though my luck has too much in common with a toilet, if Wanda Depraysie is anything… it’s determined. Determined to make a go of things all by myself—determined to start over.

So, I pack up the few items I can actually call my own and I move to the only place that doesn’t fall under coven ownership—a little town in Oregon called Haven Hollow.

Imagine my surprise when I find out a gypsy has already taken up residence in this afterthought of a town. Well, no worries, witch magic trumps gypsy magic and I’ll make short work of her. After all, Haven Hollow is way too small for the two of us.

No, the gypsy won’t be an issue. It’s my new landlord who’s going to be the death of me… possibly quite literally. Why? Because he’s none other than the vampire who turned me into a Blood Witch in the first place, thereby ruining my life.

Lorcan Rowe is the most infuriatingly smug, irritatingly determined and offensively nosy person I’ve ever met and if my magic were functioning correctly, I’d hex him into oblivion.

But, that’s just it—my magic is on the fritz. And that won’t do—especially when I need to open my enchanted clothing store, Wanda’s Witchery, yesterday.

When my fabrics go missing at the same time that my magic stops working, I can only blame one person: Lorcan.

Well, that vampire is about to learn a very valuable lesson—you don’t mess with a witch, blood or otherwise, because when the going gets tough, the tough get a really sharp stake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Faerie Enchantment: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel: (Poppy's Potions) (Haven Hollow Book 3) *




  








Paranormal Women’s Fiction from #1 Amazon bestseller, J.R. Rain, and New York Times bestseller, H.P. Mallory!

After spending a couple of months in the quaint town of Haven Hollow, Oregon, I’m settling in and things are looking up.

My shop, Poppy’s Potions, is successful, I’ve got a best friend in ghost-hunter, Marty Zach and I’m dating the local Sasquatch, Roy Osbourne. My eleven year old son, Finn, is doing well in school and everything seems to be blue skies and golden sunshine.

Until my resident ghost, Darla, shatters a vial of Mystic Veil, a powerful potion that opens the door to the Astral Plane, inviting a migratory ghost, the Todhchaí, into Haven Hollow.

It’s not soon after that two centaur girls go missing, followed by a werewolf boy. And by missing, I mean it’s as if the air simply swallowed them, because there’s no trace of the children anywhere.

That’s when Fox Aspen, monster hunter, appears in Haven Hollow. With the story that he’s meant to apprehend the Todhchaí, Fox introduces me to the world of the fae and some very unsavory characters.

Meanwhile, the local monster council won’t do anything about the missing children, so I take matters into my own hands, never imagining how personal this case is about to become…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Spandex Sorcery: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel: (Wanda's Witchery) (Haven Hollow Book 4)*




  








Paranormal Women’s Fiction from #1 Amazon bestseller, J.R. Rain, and New York Times bestseller, H.P. Mallory!

I’m what’s known as a Blood Witch—a witch who was half-turned by a vampire. I’m still in the process of learning how to reverse my condition by returning his ‘kiss’ to the vampire who blooded me, Lorcan Rowe.

But every time we attempt the spell, it goes awry.

Now it’s become a race against time; if Lorcan’s powers aren’t returned to him through a reversal spell, he’ll eventually lose his mind and there’s a very good chance he’ll kill me in the process.

As if that weren’t bad enough, through a misfiring of my unpredictable magic, I manage to inundate my house with bubbling mold spores. When the spores start whispering about murder, I know something wicked this way comes.

Between ghosts suddenly coming back to life, bodies found buried in the backyard, and vampires demanding my full blooding, my life is going from bad to worse.

I can only hope that the bane of my existence, who also happens to be my familiar, Hellcat, doesn’t breathe a word of this to my mother. If he does, I’ll have to add ‘burning at the stake’ to the list of things already going very wrong…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*To Find a Mountain *




  








Benedetta Carlessimo is no stranger to hardship. Ever since her mother died, the sixteen-year-old Italian girl has cared for her rambunctious younger siblings without complaint. Then World War II arrives on her doorstep, leaving her face-to-face with the most terrible evil she has ever witnessed.

With the Germans and Americans fighting furiously to control a strategic swath of Italy, Nazi forces seize Benedetta’s village, turning her home into a command center—and forcing her beloved father to choose between fleeing or fighting on the front lines.

In the midst of great deprivation, Benedetta struggles to feed both her family and the Nazis, all the while keeping her father’s whereabouts secret. Yet her blossoming love for a handsome young Italian man hiding in the mountains brings a sliver of joy to her life. But with the Americans advancing and the Germans growing increasingly desperate and cruel, Benedetta knows that one misstep could bring horrible repercussions…and only an extraordinary act of courage can save her family.

Revised edition: This edition of To Find a Mountain includes editorial revisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hippity Hoppity Homicide (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 28 )*


  








It comes down to a few critical seconds as Zoe is forced to either outsmart a genius or watch her husband die.

With Easter only a week away, Zoe is pulled into a dangerous game after Zak is kidnapped, and the person who kidnapped him, challenges Zoe to The Sleuthing Game. Zoe is told that the only way to gain Zak's freedom is to complete the challenges in the time allotted.

If she fails, Zak will die.

Zoe had promised she would retire from sleuthing now that she had an infant to care for, but the stakes are high, so she leaves the kids with Ellie, while she and Levi set out to beat a madman at their own game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Firework Fiasco (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 29) *




  







Summer has come to Ashton Falls and with it a focus on the beach, the lake, and family time outdoors. School is out so Zak is holding down the fort at home, and Zoe and Charlie are working full time at the Zoo, while Tiffany is on her honeymoon and Jeremy is out on maternity leave. Life, it seems, is just about perfect. Or is it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lunacy Lake (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 32) *




  







Things go from bad to worse when Zoe and Ellie accompany a group of teens from Zimmerman Academy on a female empowerment retreat while the guys stay home with the kids.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Spoonful of Murder (A Killer Coffee Mystery Book 10) *




  








SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE
Welcome to the Bean Hive Coffeehouse where the gossip is as hot as the coffee!

Sure, Honey Springs, Kentucky is a destination for summer time visitors but our annual Christmas Festival, which includes a PAW-rade (furry friends) is giving the summer tourist season a run for its money quickly becoming a tourist favorite!

Aunt Maxi is hosting a progressive supper for the community to raise funds for Pet Palace, our local SPCA. You'd think it would be GREAT for the tourists and it is but when Aunt Maxi literally has a hissy fit with a tail on it after she finds out Loretta Bebe's involvement...things turn south.

A dead body appears during the appetizers, Aunt Maxi and Loretta are suspects, and it's all she wrote from there.

Lordy bee...let's hope this things wrapped up in a nice little package with a bow on top so Santa doesn't have to make a stop at the local jail!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Pineapple Pack: Pineapple Port Mystery Series Books 1-3 (Pineapple Port Mysteries - Packs Book 1) *




  








*Grab the first three books in the bestselling Pineapple Port Mysteries series by USA Today and Wall Street Journal bestselling author Amy Vansant at a discount off the single book prices!*

Call it a cozy mystery, call it a feel-good thriller -- by the end you'll be calling Pineapple Port your new favorite series! Murder, romance & laughs strike a Florida community full of characters you'll never forget.

Book One: Pineapple Lies - Growing up in one of Florida’s fifty-five plus communities, Charlotte never expected life to be wild. Golf cart racing with her surrogate mothers Mariska and Darla was about as nutty as life got...until she found the hot pawnbroker’s mom buried in her backyard. Talk about making a lousy first impression. Armed with nothing but her wits, Pineapple Port’s questionable cast of characters and a growingcrush, Charlotte is determined to solve the mystery of Declan’s mother’s murder. Hey, at least this guy’s skeletons aren't in his closet.

Book Two: Pineapple Mystery Box - When a giant inflatable Halloween witch goes missing in the Pineapple Port retirement community, Charlotte’s eager to nab the culprit. Before she can lift a fingerprint, someone threatens to kill a new neighbor who looks like an adorable Pomeranian but possesses a disturbing talent for revenge. Moments later, a stranger demands the return of a mysterious wooden box… or else. Charlotte's boyfriend, Declan, isn't having a great morning either. His calculating ex-girlfriend has returned to claim she's the rightful owner of his pawn shop. She’s livid he’s found a new lady, too.Eh. Things could be worse. At least Charlotte doesn’t know that a mojito-swilling killer who fed his grandmother to a cat is on his way to Pineapple Port…

Book Three: Pineapple Puzzles - The infamous Puzzle Killer returns to Charity, Florida, in search of a rival murderer, and when two serial killers battle, Charlotte, Declan, Seamus and a naked cat find themselves on the chopping block!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Patricia Fisher Mysteries: All Ten Books - A Cozy Mystery Adventure (Patricia Fisher's Big Boxed Sets Book 1) *




  








Amazon.com #1 in Cozy Mystery, Mystery Anthologies, and Amateur Sleuths‘A complete cozy mystery series with an ending that left me on a high for days!’

When Patricia Fisher boards the world’s finest cruise ship for a three-month tour of the world, she expected a great many things …

… finding herself embroiled in a priceless jewel theft wasn’t one of them.

Less than twenty-four hours after setting sail, she’s accused of murder and confined to her cabin. Thankfully, she is staying in the royal suite and that means she has a butler to help her. When he recruits his gym instructor BFF, Barbie, the trio turn detective to find the real killer.

But someone on board doesn’t want them to succeed and when the next body is found in her kitchen, the team realise it’s more than just her freedom at stake.

They’d better solve this fast or all three of them might be next.

Read this fast-paced adventure and nine more full-length stories as a middle-aged housewife throws off the shackles of her old life and becomes the woman she was always meant to be.

This boxed set of books contains the following titles:
The Missing Sapphire of Zangrabar
The Kidnapped Bride
The Director's Cut
The Couple in Cabin 2124
Dr Death
Murder on the Dancefloor
Mission for the Maharaja
A Sleuth and her Dachshund in Athens
The Maltese Parrot
No Place Like Home


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Scholar: A Novel (A Cormac Reilly Mystery Book 2) *




  








From international #1 bestselling author of The Ruin and The Murder Rule comes a compulsive crime thriller set in the fiercely competitive, cutthroat world of research and academia, where the brightest minds will stop at nothing to succeed.

When Dr. Emma Sweeney stumbles across the victim of a hit-and-run outside Galway University early one morning, she calls her boyfriend, Detective Cormac Reilly, bringing him first to the scene of a murder that would otherwise never have been assigned to him. The dead girl is carrying an ID that will put this crime at the center of a scandal--her card identifies her as Carline Darcy, heir apparent to Darcy Therapeutics, Ireland's most successful pharmaceutical company. Darcy Therapeutics has a finger in every pie, from sponsoring university research facilities to funding political parties to philanthropy--it has even funded Emma's own ground-breaking research.

As the murder investigation twists in unexpected ways and Cormac's running of the case comes under scrutiny from the department and his colleagues, he is forced to question himself and the beliefs that he has long held as truths. Who really is Emma? And who is Carline Darcy?

A gripping and atmospheric follow-up to The Ruin, an "expertly plotted, complex web of secrets that refuse to stay hidden" (Karen Dionne, author of The Marsh King's Daughter), The Scholar is perfect for fans of Tana French and Flynn Berry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The St. Paul Conspiracy: A compelling crime thriller (Mac McRyan Mystery Thrillers and Suspense Book Series) (McRyan Mystery Series 2) *




  








THE NEW YORK TIMES & USA TODAY BESTSELLING MYSTERY & CRIME SERIES WITH OVER 2.5+ MILLION DOWNLOADS, 70,000+ AMAZON AND GOODREADS RATINGS. Click [Read for Free] in Kindle Unlimited or add audio to listen and workout.

THE TANGLED WEB WE WEAVE - #1 new release
SILENCED GIRLS + THE WINTER GIRLS + THE HIDDEN GIRL - Get the gripping bookclub beach read favorites available now!

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ "Absorbing. Intense. Gripping. Roger Stelljes is a powerful new thriller voice." Vince Flynn

MN BOOK AWARDS FICTION FINALIST
MIPA MIDWEST BOOK AWARDS MERIT WINNER FICTION

As the Twin Cities' most prominent Investigative reporter, Claire Daniels was stunningly attractive... blonde hair, blue eyes and a curvaceous body she worked on relentlessly. She was the desire of every man in town. He had already secretly observed her working out at the club three times now. After waiting 45 minutes, he peered one last time through the gap in her closet door and stepped into the room while she slept.

Murder. Greed. Treason.
St. Paul Homicide Detective Mac McRyan thought his day was going to be less stressful with only a little paperwork and hopefully an early trip to the pub. Then his cell phone rang... he urgently rushes to the scene to find a body in a high-end condominium between Summit and Grand Avenues, and it's not just anyone. With the brutal, high-profile Daniels' murder compounded by the latest serial killer attack, the media pressure on the police department only builds and places Mac in the middle of a dangerous and high-stakes murder investigation that will ultimately have national political and security implications.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Tangled Web We Weave (McRyan Mystery Series Book 9) *




  








What will you do for money? Because once you’re in, you're in... and there’s no way out.

The new release in the riveting thriller series that will keep you guessing until the very end.

NEW YORK TIMES & USA TODAY BESTSELLING SERIES with 2.5+ million downloads, 70,000+ Amazon and Goodreads ratings.

Download the riveting bestseller at the new release price! Now available in Audio - Click [Audiobook] to listen and workout & get it in audio for free!

She was young and beautiful but now she was dead. How far will someone go to protect the secrets now that so many are tangled up in the lies? Or will the search for the truth get you killed? Oh, what a tangled web we weave…

An absolutely gripping, compelling and intense mystery that will keep you racing through the pages long into the night. A chart-topping bestseller, that turns fans of John Sandford and James Patterson into Stelljes addicts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Texas Tower Sniper: The Terrifying True Story of Charles Whitman (Ryan Green's True Crime)*




  








Charles Whitman Jr was born and raised with his two younger brothers in a nice neighbourhood in the suburbs of Lake Worth, Florida. From the outside, the Whitman’s appeared to be living the American dream but within the household, lay a much darker reality. Charles Whitman Sr made sure his family wanted for nothing and in return, he demanded perfection. Lethargy or failure were unacceptable and resulted in violence.

Growing up under the brutal rule of Charles Sr took its toll on Charles Jr. He could not live up to the impossible expectations set by his father nor could he accept his failures. Charles Jr struggled to control his inner thoughts and temper, and his life started to unravel.

He needed to put an end to his trajectory. He wasn’t going to slide into mediocrity. He wouldn’t go silently into suicide and oblivion. The world needed to know his name and what he was truly capable of, for the rest of time.

The Texas Tower Sniper is a chilling account of one of the largest campus shootings in American history. Ryan Green’s riveting narrative draws the reader into the real-live horror experienced by the victims and has all the elements of a classic thriller.

*CAUTION: THIS BOOK CONTAINS DESCRIPTIVE ACCOUNTS OF ABUSE AND VIOLENCE. IF YOU ARE ESPECIALLY SENSITIVE TO THIS MATERIAL, IT MIGHT BE ADVISABLE NOT TO READ ANY FURTHER*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Crimson Petticoats: The Betrayal, Brutality and Bloodshed behind the French Maid Massacres (Ryan Green's True Crime) *




  








In 1861, the police of a rural French village tore their way into the woodside home of Martin Dumollard. Inside, they found chaos. Paths had been carved through mounds of bloodstained clothing, reaching as high as the ceiling in some places.

The officers assumed that the mysterious maid-robber had killed one woman but failed in his other attempts. Yet, it was becoming sickeningly clear that there was a vast gulf between the crimes they were aware of and the ones that had truly been committed.

Would Dumollard’s wife expose his dark secret or was she inextricably linked to the atrocities? Whatever the circumstances, everyone was desperate to discover whether the bloody garments belonged to some of the 648 missing women.

Crimson Petticoats is a chilling account of Martin Dumollard and one of the most disturbing true crime stories in French history. Ryan Green’s riveting narrative draws the reader into the real-live horror experienced by the victims and has all the elements of a classic thriller.

CAUTION: This book contains descriptive accounts of torture, abuse and violence. If you are especially sensitive to this material, it might be advisable not to read any further.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*19 Yellow Moon Road: An Action-Packed Novel of Suspense (Sisterhood Book 33) *




  








A thrilling new book in the wildly popular series from the author of Hidden, legendary #1 New York Times bestseller Fern Michaels! The Sisterhood is reuniting to investigate The Haven, a suspicious spiritual organization that’s more dangerous cult than caring commune…

Maggie Spritzer’s nose for a story doesn’t just make her a top-notch newspaper editor, it also tells her when to go the extra mile for a friend. When she gets a strange message from her journalism pal, Gabby Richardson, Maggie knows her services are needed. Gabby has become involved with The Haven, a commune that promises to guide its members toward a more spiritually fulfilling life. But Gabby’s enthusiasm has turned to distrust ever since she was refused permission to leave the compound to visit her sick mother.

Maggie wants to learn more about The Haven, and the Sisterhood is eager to help. It turns out The Haven’s founders are the sons of a disgraced Chicago businessman in prison for running a Ponzi scheme. They also have connections to a Miami billionaire with dubious sidelines. Soon, the Sisterhood gang embark on a search—and uncover a web of crime that runs deeper and higher than they ever imagined. And they’ll need all their special skills to bring it down…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Red Well: A Western Trio *




  








A thief has a change of heart after a robbery goes wrong and decides to return the money . . . at all costs!

In “Bad News for Bad Men,” Jimmy Jones is a ne’er-do-well with a trigger finger who has spent half his life raising hell. In hopes of turning his life around, Jimmy arrives to the town of Jasper, where his uncle has gotten him a job at the town newspaper. No longer a gunfighter, Jimmy is now an editor. But his uncle welcomes Jimmy with a warning: “The only news in Jasper is bad news.”

When Bill Genniver and his partner, Jerry Garlan, decide to hold up a stagecoach for some quick cash, the two outlaws quickly find themselves at odds. Garlan shoots down a horse to stop the stage, but Genniver takes it one step further when he shoots a passenger to get to the cash. With the cold-blooded money in their hands, Garlan’s conscience gets the better of him. He regrets not only killing the horse, but the whole robbery too, and decides that somehow he has to do the right thing and return the money in “The Lion’s Share.”

The title story introduces Jerry Finnegan, a rancher and a family man. But when Slade the outlaw and his band of misfits threaten to kill Finnegan and his family to steal the ranch, Finnegan calls out to Charlie Kimball for help. Kimball knows his friend is in trouble, and believes the real reason Slade wants the ranch is a special well on the property that just happens to turn the water blood red.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lightning Runner: A Western Story *




  








Notorious outlaw Lawrence Grey has been captured near El Paso. Marshal Neilan has a proposal for him. Neilan will set Grey free if he tries to locate John Ray, a man who was last known to be living in San Vicente, Mexico. The men Neilan sent previously have disappeared or quit the job. Brick Forbes of Pittsburgh is worth millions. Ray once did him a kindness. Now that Forbes is desperately ill, he wants to leave his fortune to Ray rather than to his own relatives. 

Grey agrees to Neilan’s proposal and goes to San Vicente, where he promptly saves the life of Mexican general Miguel O’Riley during a bombing attempt. The general makes inquiries and learns that the stranger who saved his life is called John Lawrence and that he is studying Spanish. Another American named Dickson Jarvis, employed by Forbes’s relatives, informs O’Riley that Lawrence is actually a wanted outlaw on both sides of the border. Later, Jarvis is murdered. Lawrence has his own audience with General O’Riley and asks him for a guide into the mountains. O’Riley sends for Oliver Slade, a man who strangely resembles the one who killed Jarvis. This proves only the beginning of an intrigue in which Lawrence’s life is threatened continually from all sides.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lightning of Gold: A Western Story*




  








From legendary Western author Max Brand comes a tale of covert espionage, gold, and a mysterious figure on horseback.

In this dramatic and strange story, Lefty Bill Ranger, an Alaskan mail carrier, travels to Circle City through a terrific snowstorm. There he meets Menneval—a man who is widely feared throughout the territory—and is offered a job. He is to go to Tuckerville, California, and from there to the mountain fastness where Peter Crosson and his son, Oliver, live in total isolation. Menneval wants Ranger to watch and report what he sees for a period of six months. The pay for this espionage will be $6,000 in gold. Ranger, attracted by the money, accepts the assignment.

In the Sierra Mountains, Ranger sets up his camp and, pretending to be a trapper, keeps the Crosson ranch under surveillance. One day, Ranger is amazed to witness a gigantic mountain lion being pursued by a pack of wolves and followed by a bronzed youth on horseback. The wolf pack seems to be under the guidance of the youth, who carries only a hunting knife. Later, two hardcases fully armed with rifles and revolvers attempt to enter the Crosson range, intent on rustling Crosson cattle. They disappear, and, when Ranger next sees them, the men are afoot, covered with wounds, their clothes in tatters, fleeing in terror for their very lives. It is here that Lefty Bill Ranger will experience, for the first time, what is called the lightning of gold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Justice Lost (Darren Street Book 3)*




  








In the Wall Street Journal bestseller, lawyer turned rogue Darren Street faces the most personal and ruthless vendetta of his life.
After forfeiting years serving time for a false murder conviction, former criminal defense attorney Darren Street finally got his freedom back and is trying to build a regular life. But when an unthinkable tragedy shatters his hard-earned normalcy, Street is left reeling from the devastating blow.
As the criminal-justice system refuses to dispense justice, he sets out—without mercy—after the man responsible. Unwilling to stop at simply righting one wrong, Street decides to dust off his legal skills and dive back in—this time to unseat the district attorney general in Knoxville, whose callous indifference nearly let a man get away with murder.
Now navigating a broken establishment already steeped in corruption, Street will find the retribution and redemption he so desperately needs—unless it draws him even deeper into the very chaos that derailed his life in the first place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Red Leaves *




  








A father questions whether his son could be guilty of a terrible crime in this “gripping, beautifully written [and] devastating” thriller (Harlan Coben).

Eric Moore has reason to be happy. He has a prosperous business, comfortable home, and stable family life in a quiet town. Then, on an ordinary night, his teenage son, Keith, is asked to babysit Amy Giordano, the eight-year-old daughter of a neighboring family. The next morning Amy is missing.

Suddenly Eric is one of the stricken parents he has seen on television, professing faith in his child’s innocence. As the police investigation increasingly focuses on Keith, Eric must counsel his son, find him a lawyer, and protect him from the community’s steadily growing suspicion. Except that Eric is not so sure his son is innocent. And if Keith is not . . . and might do the same thing again . . . what then should a father do?

Nominated for an Edgar Award for Best Novel, and winner of a Barry Award for Best Novel, Red Leaves is a “heart-wrenching and gut-wrenching” story of broken trust and one man’s heroic effort to hold fast the ties that bind him to everything he loves (New York Daily News).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dragon Sim-13: The Green Berets: Dave Riley #2 *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*




  








Kirkus Reviews: “Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking. Mayer’s tough, businesslike soldiers again include a tough, businesslike female.”

Dragon SIM-13 is an elaborate computerized command post exercise to test the readiness of the U.S. Special Operations Command (USSOCOM). The scenario calls for a U.S. Army Special Forces strike against a strategic target in China. But when thousands of students are massacred in Tiananmen Square during democracy protests, the rules change. Meng, the computer genius behind the SIM program, sees a way to avenge a hatred that had been festering for over 20 years, and tip the scales of freedom. With the push of a button on his master computer, simulation becomes a reality: the Dragon mission is actually launched.

Dave Riley and his A-Team parachute into China to do what they've trained for. The only problem? No one knows they're in China. And we're not at war. What do they do now?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Slave No More: Two Men Who Escaped to Freedom, Including Their Own Narratives of Emancipation*




  








The newly discovered slave narratives of John Washington and Wallace Turnage—and their harrowing and empowering journey to emancipation.

Slave narratives, among the most powerful records of our past, are extremely rare, with only fifty-five surviving post-Civil War. This book is a major new addition to this imperative part of American history—the firsthand accounts of two slaves, John Washington and Wallace Turnage, who through a combination of intelligence, daring, and sheer luck, reached the protection of the occupying Union troops and found emancipation.

In A Slave No More, David W. Blight enriches the authentic narrative texts of these two young men using a wealth of genealogical information, handed down through family and friends. Blight has reconstructed their childhoods as sons of white slaveholders, their service as cooks and camp hands during the Civil War, and their struggle to stable lives among the black working class in the north, where they reunited their families.

In the previously unpublished manuscripts of Turnage and Washington, we find history at its most intimate, portals that offer a startling new answer to the question of how four million people moved from slavery to liberty. Here are the untold stories of two extraordinary men whose stories, once thought lost, now take their place at the heart of the American experience—as Blight rightfully calls them, “heroes of a war within the war.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Grant's Tomb: The Epic Death of Ulysses S. Grant and the Making of an American Pantheon *




  








The moving story of Ulysses S. Grant's final battle, and the definitive account of the national memorial honoring him as one of America's most enduring heroes

The final resting place of Ulysses S. Grant, the victorious general in the Civil War and the eighteenth president of the United States, is a colossal neoclassical tomb located in the most dynamic city in the country. It is larger than the final resting place of any other president or any other person in America. Since its creation, the popularity and condition of this monument, built to honor the man and what he represented to a grateful nation at the time of his death, a mere twenty years after the end of the Civil War, have reflected not only Grant's legacy in the public mind but also the state of New York City and of the Union.

In this fascinating, deeply researched book, presidential historian Louis L. Picone recounts the full story. He begins with Grant's heroic final battle during the last year of his life, to complete his memoirs in order to secure his family's financial future while contending with painful, incurable cancer. Grant accomplished this just days before his death, and his memoirs, published by Mark Twain, became a bestseller. Accompanying his account with numerous period photographs, Picone narrates the national response to Grant's passing and how his tomb came to be: the intense competition to be the resting place for Grant's remains, the origins of the memorial and its design, the struggle to finance and build it over the course of twelve years, and the vicissitudes of its afterlife in the history of the nation up to recent times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Operation Crusader: Tank Warfare in the Desert, Tobruk 1941 (Die Wehrmacht im Kampf) *




  








A 1960s German perspective of the World War II battle in Libya and how the Allied and Axis commanders shaped the course of the action.

The port city of Tobruk, Libya, was besieged by German and Italian forces in April, 1941. Following an abortive attempt in June, the Allies made a second attempt in late November, when the Eighth Army launched Operation Crusader, aimed at destroying the Axis armored force then advancing. After several inconclusive engagements, the British 7th Armoured Division was defeated by the Afrika Korps at Sidi Rezegh. Erwin Rommel was then forced to withdraw his troops to the defensive line at Gazala, making the operation the first Allied victory over German land forces in World War II.

This account of the tank warfare during Operation Crusader in front of Tobruk in the fall of 1941 examines the roles of commanders in the battles of Operation Crusader, in particular the part of Rommel, who achieved some defensive successes during combat. As well as examining the part of commanders, it discusses the parameters of the battle: the terrain, weather, visibility, logistics, intelligence, and the forces involved. It then narrates the course of the battle, and the result.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/09/22.

Currently $2.

*The Blockade Busters: Cheating Hitler's Reich of Vital War Supplies *




  







Recounts one of the greatest sea stories of World War II. It is the story of how George Binney, a 39 year-old civilian working in neutral Sweden when Norway was overrun by the Germans in 1940, set about running vital cargoes of Swedish ball-bearings and special steels to Britain through the blockaded Skagerrak, where German air strength was dominant and where the Royal Navy dare not trespass. Despite Admiralty gloom and in the face of political objections that were overcome by Binney's persistence, five ships carrying a year's supply of valuable materials for the expanding British war industries were successfully sailed to Britain in January 1941. A following attempt was not as successful and ended when six ships were sunk or scuttled. But then came the saga of the Little Ships, the motor gunboats flying the Red Duster that operated out of the Humber to and from the Swedish coast in the winter of 1943/44, defying the strengthened German defences and the wrath of severe weather.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/09/22.

Currently $3.

*Buried in the Sky: The Extraordinary Story of the Sherpa Climbers on K2's Deadliest Day *




  








Winner of the National Outdoor Book Award and the Banff Mountain Book Award for Mountain Literature

"Gripping, intense…Buried in the Sky will satisfy anyone who loved [Into Thin Air]." —Kate Tuttle, Boston Globe

When eleven climbers died on K2 in 2008, two Sherpas survived. Their astonishing tale became the stuff of mountaineering legend. This white-knuckle adventure follows the Sherpas from their remote villages in Nepal to the peak of the world’s most dangerous mountain, recounting one of the most dramatic disasters in alpine history from a fascinating new perspective.

Winner of the NCTE George Orwell Award and an official selection of the American Alpine Club Book Club.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/10/22.

Currently $1.

*Terms of Enlistment (Frontlines Book 1) *




  








“There is nobody who does [military SF] better than Marko Kloos. His Frontlines series is a worthy successor to such classics as Starship Troopers, The Forever War, and We All Died at Breakaway Station.” —George R. R. Martin

The year is 2108, and the North American Commonwealth is bursting at the seams. For welfare rats like Andrew Grayson, there are only two ways out of the crime-ridden and filthy welfare tenements: You can hope to win the lottery and draw a ticket on a colony ship settling off-world . . . or you can join the service.
With the colony lottery a pipe dream, Andrew chooses to enlist in the armed forces for a shot at real food, a retirement bonus, and maybe a ticket off Earth. But as he starts a career of supposed privilege, he soon learns that the good food and decent health care come at a steep price . . . and that the settled galaxy holds far greater dangers than military bureaucrats or the gangs that rule the slums.
The debut novel from Marko Kloos, Terms of Enlistment is an addition to the great military sci-fi tradition of Robert Heinlein, Joe Haldeman, and John Scalzi.

Revised edition: This edition of Terms of Enlistment includes editorial revisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Chains of Command (Frontlines Book 4) *




  








The assault on Earth was thwarted by the destruction of the aliens’ seed ship, but with Mars still under Lanky control, survivors work frantically to rebuild fighting capacity and shore up planetary defenses. Platoon sergeant Andrew Grayson must crash-course train new volunteers—all while dulling his searing memories of battle with alcohol and meds.

Knowing Earth’s uneasy respite won’t last, the North American Commonwealth and its Sino-Russian allies hurtle toward two dangerous options: hit the Lanky forces on Mars or go after deserters who stole a fleet of invaluable warships critical to winning the war. Assigned to a small special ops recon mission to scout out the renegades’ stronghold on a distant moon, Grayson and his wife, dropship pilot Halley, again find themselves headed for the crucible of combat—and a shattering new campaign in the war for humanity’s future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Zero Recall (The Legend of ZERO, Book 2) *




  








The most fearsome aliens in existence just allied with the universe's most deadly psychopaths, and all hell is breaking loose.

It's been 53 turns after the legendary Commander Zero graduated as a Congie warrior. Joe, now a battle hardened veteran, has spent his life surviving wars he had no right to survive. Yet his real test is coming: New forces are conspiring to start a great war like the universe has never seen, one that would rip apart the very fabric of Congress. Joe is conscripted to fight the very war everyone has been fearing since the rise of the Dhasha—the war against the legendary Dhasha Vahlin. Unfortunately for Joe, at the same time, other ruthless powers are conspiring to kill him before he fulfills the prophecy of the Trith.

To fight the Vahlin, a desperate Congress comes up with a tactic it abandoned millennia ago—the use of multi-species groundteams. Joe, now a Prime Commander, is given command of his own team of misfits and pitted against the Vahlin’s forces in a war whose casualties are millions-to-one. Can Joe keep his group of aliens from killing each other long enough to make them into a battle-ready team? Will he survive long enough to kill the Vahlin? Or is he destined to destroy Congress, as the Trith have prophesized about him?

The Legend of ZERO: Zero Recall is the exciting continuation of the ZERO series, sure to delight fans of Science Fiction Adventure, Alien Sci-Fi, Space Exploration, First Contact, Galactic Empire, Military Space Fleet, Apocalyptic, and Space Opera Science Fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dragon's Reach (The Keeper Origins Book 1) *




  








The truth is neither plain, nor simple.

Sable, a reluctant thief from the slums, can feel truth when people speak. For years she’s been using that skill to try to break free from the vicious gang boss she's indebted to.

Escape comes in the form of an odd set of companions:
-a dwarf running from the past,
-an actor with a magical, glowing tree
-a too-helpful kobold,
-a playwright with a knack for getting stories out of people, and
-a man and woman with suspicious, magical powers.

But Sable’s freedom is short lived.

On the edges of civilization, they discover hidden, terrifying lies in the offers of peace from the brutal Kalesh Empire.

Now, she must return to the city she fled, and along with her companions, attempt an impossible task—convince everyone, including the powerful Dragon Prioress, of the truth.

Except the Kalesh web of lies has ensnared everyone.
With her land, her people, and everything she loves hanging in the balance, Sable is the only one standing between freedom, and certain death.

The Keeper Origins Trilogy and the Keeper Chronicles Trilogy can be read in any order. They take place in the same world, but are standalone series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Endurance - Rusty Nail - Origin: Three JA Konrath Novels of Terror Box Set*




  








Do you like to be scared? Here are three of bestselling author J.A. Konrath's most frightening works.

ENDURANCE - Welcome to the most terrifying bed & breakfast ever. It will be the last place you ever stay.

RUSTY NAIL - Serial killers are bad. A whole family of them is the absolute worst.

ORIGIN - The devil is real, and he's being studied in a secret government laboratory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Intensity: A Novel *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • This ebook edition contains a special preview of Dean Koontz’s The Silent Corner.

Past midnight, Chyna Shepard, twenty-six, gazes out a moonlit window, unable to sleep on her first night in the Napa Valley home of her best friend’s family. Instinct proves reliable. A murderous sociopath, Edgler Foreman Vess, has entered the house, intent on killing everyone inside. A self-proclaimed “homicidal adventurer,” Vess lives only to satisfy all appetites as they arise, to immerse himself in sensation, to live without fear, remorse, or limits, to live with intensity. Chyna is trapped in his deadly orbit.

Chyna is a survivor, toughened by a lifelong struggle for safety and self-respect. Now she will be tested as never before. At first her sole aim is to get out alive—until, by chance, she learns the identity of Vess’s next intended victim, a faraway innocent only she can save. Driven by a newly discovered thirst for meaning beyond mere self-preservation, Chyna musters every inner resource she has to save an endangered girl . . . as moment by moment, the terrifying threat of Edgler Foreman Vess intensifies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*If They Come in the Morning...: Voices of Resistance (Radical Thinkers) *




  








With race and policing once more burning issues, this classic work from one of America’s giants of black radicalism has lost none of its prescience or power

One of America’s most historic political trials is undoubtedly that of Angela Davis. Opening with a letter from James Baldwin to Davis, and including contributions from numerous radicals such as Black Panthers George Jackson, Huey P. Newton, Bobby Seale and Erica Huggins, this book is not only an account of Davis’s incarceration and the struggles surrounding it, but also perhaps the most comprehensive and thorough analysis of the prison system of the United States.

Since the book was written, the carceral system in the U.S. has seen unprecedented growth, with more of America’s black population behind bars than ever before. The scathing analysis of the role of prison and the policing of black populations offered by Davis and her comrades in this astonishing volume remains as pertinent today as the day it was first published.

Featuring contributions from George Jackson, Bettina Aptheker, Bobby Seale, James Baldwin, Ruchell Magee, Julian Bond, Huey P. Newton, Erika Huggins, Fleeta Drumgo, John Clutchette, and others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deserts, Driving, and Derelicts (A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series Book 2) *




  








SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE

USA Today Bestselling author Tonya Kappes brings you southern and quirky characters in her mystery series. Her stories are charged with humor, friendship, family and life in small southern towns.
Welcome to Normal, Kentucky where NOTHING is normal.

Mae West is getting settled into the RV lifestyle as the owner of a campground in Normal, Kentucky.

Happy Trails Campground, located in Daniel Boone National Park, has started to attract late summer vacationing families who love to hike, swim, fish, and enjoy being outdoors.

Betts Hager, owner of several small businesses, is swamped with work and desperate for help with her cleaning business. Mae offers her services, happy about the prospect of a little extra cash. Heiress Tammy Jo Bentley’s mansion is the first one on her schedule.

Mae makes sure Tammy Jo’s house is spotless because the Kentucky Kennel Association's annual meeting is going to be held at the mansion. Fifi, Tammy Jo’s high pedigree, insured poodle, is going to be on display and Tammy Jo will be evaluating potential suitors to sire Fifi's offspring.

Before the annual meeting, Camille Braun, Fifi’s nanny, is stabbed to death.

Everyone knows that Camille would put her life on the line _or_ lay down her life for Fifi and, apparently, she did.

Mae tries her best to stay out of it. Tammy Jo begs Mae to help her; after all, she did find the last killer in Normal. Plus, it's not good for business - or Normal's revived economy - when a murderer is on the loose.

Mae has grown to love her RV community and now that she's found a place to call him, she's not going to let anybody ruin it. Mae throws all of her heart and amateur sleuthing skills into bringing the real killer to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Divine Regrets: A Divine Cozy Mystery Novel (Divine Mystery Series Book 8 )*




  








Jo finds herself in a nightmare situation when she is kidnapped and shortly after, her brother Miles disappears. It’s a race against time as the authorities and residents of the farm desperately try to put the pieces together before it’s too late.

“Divine Regrets” is Book 8 in the Divine Cozy Mystery Series.

BONUS: Recipes Included!

--------------------------------

Fall has arrived in the tiny town of Divine, Kansas and, along with it, the opening of the Divine Dinner Theater owned by Miles Parker, Joanna Pepperdine’s brother. By all accounts, it’s a smashing success and the talk of the town.

When Miles sends Jo a mysterious email asking her to meet him at a remote location, claiming it’s urgent, she agrees. She arrives on time, but Miles never shows. Instead, Jo finds herself in a nightmare situation after she’s kidnapped.

While the authorities try to figure out who is behind Jo’s abduction, things take a turn for the worse…this time, Miles mysteriously disappears.

It’s a race against time as the authorities and residents of the Second Chance Farm frantically work to put the pieces together to solve the mystery before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Christmas Letter: A Cozy Mystery (A Tess and Tilly Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








If you love small towns, endearing relationships, food, animals, and a touch of murder, you will love this new mystery series by Kathi Daley, author of the popular Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Series.

Set in the small town of White Eagle Montana, the series features Tess and her dog Tilly, who spend their days delivering the latest gossip along with the daily mail. When a close friend is murdered, Tess and Tilly join forces with the reclusive genius in town to sleuth out the truth behind the shocking murder that is rocking the community as it prepares for the annual Christmas Festival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Disappearing Earth: A novel *




  








One of The New York Times 10 Best Books of the Year

National Book Award Finalist
Finalist for the National Book Critics Circle John Leonard Prize
Finalist for the Center for Fiction First Novel Prize
Finalist for the New York Public Library's Young Lions Fiction Award 

National Best Seller

"Splendidly imagined . . . Thrilling" --Simon Winchester
"A genuine masterpiece" --Gary Shteyngart

Spellbinding, moving--evoking a fascinating region on the other side of the world--this suspenseful and haunting story announces the debut of a profoundly gifted writer.

One August afternoon, on the shoreline of the Kamchatka peninsula at the northeastern edge of Russia, two girls--sisters, eight and eleven--go missing. In the ensuing weeks, then months, the police investigation turns up nothing. Echoes of the disappearance reverberate across a tightly woven community, with the fear and loss felt most deeply among its women.

Taking us through a year in Kamchatka, Disappearing Earth enters with astonishing emotional acuity the worlds of a cast of richly drawn characters, all connected by the crime: a witness, a neighbor, a detective, a mother. We are transported to vistas of rugged beauty--densely wooded forests, open expanses of tundra, soaring volcanoes, and the glassy seas that border Japan and Alaska--and into a region as complex as it is alluring, where social and ethnic tensions have long simmered, and where outsiders are often the first to be accused.

In a story as propulsive as it is emotionally engaging, and through a young writer's virtuosic feat of empathy and imagination, this powerful novel brings us to a new understanding of the intricate bonds of family and community, in a Russia unlike any we have seen before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Double Blind: A Novel (Kendra Michaels Book 6) *




  








The #1 New York Times bestselling and Edgar Award winning authors Iris and Roy Johansen are back with Double Blind, an electrifying novel that will leave your heart racing.

Kendra Michaels, formerly blind and now a hired gun for law enforcement agencies who relies on her razor-sharp powers of observation, is reluctant to help the FBI with the most recent case they’ve brought to her. But then she hears the details: the body was found just blocks away from Kendra’s condo. The young woman was carrying an envelope with Kendra’s name on it, and inside was an SD card with what appears to be an innocuous video of a wedding reception. The woman died trying to get the video to Kendra, but for what purpose? Before Kendra and the FBI can answer that question, the bride is abducted from her suburban home.

And so the hunt is on for a killer whose nightmarish plan is slowly becoming clear. A plan that involves a powerful law firm and a multi-billion dollar corporation. As the body count rises, Kendra joins forces with private investigator Jessie Mercado and agent-for-hire Adam Lynch to stop the plot as it grows ever closer to its terrifying conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Theory of Death: A Decker/Lazarus Novel (Peter Decker and Rina Lazarus Book 23) *




  








Now living in upstate New York, former LAPD lieutenant Peter Decker is plunged into a bizarre web involving academia, underworld crime, and calculating killers in this compulsive novel in New York Times bestselling author Faye Kellerman's beloved Decker and Lazarus series.

Former LAPD lieutenant Peter Decker is relishing the quiet and slow pace of his new job with the Greenbury police department. The work is low stress and engaging, and it’s been almost a year since the last murder in this sleepy upstate New York town.

Then the body of a nude man is found deep within the woods, shattering Decker’s peace. The death appears to be a suicide—a single shot to the head, the gun by his side. But until the coroner’s ruling, the scene must be treated as a suspicious crime. Without any personal effects near the body, Decker must dig to uncover his identity, a task made difficult by the department’s tight budget and limited personnel. Luckily, Decker gets some unexpected help when his friend and former Greenbury colleague Tyler McAdams calls, looking for a quiet place to study for his law finals.

The investigation takes Decker and McAdams to Kneed Loft College, where they must penetrate the indecipherable upper echelons of mathematics and mathematical prodigies. Beneath the school’s rarified atmosphere they discover a sphere of scheming academics, hidden cyphers—and most dangerous of all—a realm of underworld crime that transforms harmless nerds into cold, calculating evil geniuses. It will take all of Decker’s experience and McAdams’s brains to penetrate enigmatic formulas and codes and solve a dark, twisted crime devised by some brilliant and depraved masterminds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl With No Name: Absolutely gripping mystery and suspense (Detective Josie Quinn Book 2) *




  








THE USA TODAY TOP 1OO BESTSELLER YOU WON’T WANT TO MISS!

The high chair lay on its side, a toy elephant and a crumpled green blanket scattered across the floor beside it.
“She had a baby? Is it—?”
“The baby’s gone.”

When Detective Josie Quinn is called to a large house on the outskirts of the small town of Denton, she’s horrified by the viciousness of the attack – smashed glass, splintered furniture and blood spattered across the floor. The owner, a single mother, is fighting for her life, and her newborn baby is missing.

A beautiful young woman caught fleeing the scene is Josie’s only lead, but when questioned it seems this mysterious girl doesn’t know who she is, where she’s from or why she’s so terrified…

Is she a witness, a suspect, or the next victim?

As Josie digs deeper, a letter found hidden in the house convinces her the attack, the missing child, and the nameless woman are linked to a spate of killings across the county, and Josie is faced with a heart-breaking decision...

Should she risk the life of one child to save many others? Or can she find another way to stop this killer before any more innocent lives are taken?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Bones She Buried: A completely gripping, heart-stopping crime thriller (Detective Josie Quinn Book 5) *




  








Josie works until her arms ache, until the paramedics arrive and pull her gently away from the woman’s cold, fragile body. Noah’s voice cracks beside her as he calls the time of death for his own, beloved mother.

Arriving with her partner Noah for dinner at his family’s immaculate countryside home, Detective Josie Quinn is devastated to find Noah’s mother, Colette, lying lifeless in the back garden, her mouth clogged with soil.

Searching the house for answers, Josie’s team don’t know what to make of the rosary beads buried in the dirt near the body, or the hidden file labelled “Drew Pratt”, the small town of Denton’s most famous missing person.

As she delves deeper into Pratt’s case, Josie quickly discovers he had a brother whose body mysteriously washed up on the banks of a river. There’s also a diary entry suggesting that Colette may have met him on the last day he was seen alive. Can Josie believe the unthinkable, that a kind old soul like Colette might have been involved in their murders? And, will Josie’s new relationship with Noah survive the accusation?

Josie’s only hope lies in tracking down Pratt’s daughter. But when she arrives at her home to find she’s been murdered just minutes before, Josie knows the real killer is one step ahead and won’t stop until Colette’s secret is buried forever. With many more innocent lives on the line, how deep is Josie prepared to dig to reach the truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Cold Heart Creek: A nail-biting and gripping mystery suspense thriller (Detective Josie Quinn Book 7)*




  








In the stark light of dawn, the young couple are laid out on their backs by the dying campfire, their hands clasped between them. Their eyes are open, but their hearts are cold…

When a park ranger stumbles across the bodies of Valerie and Tyler Yates by a creek in the small town of Denton, Detective Josie Quinn is first on the scene. Still reeling from the news that her abusive mother is dying, Josie suspects this is more than just accidental poisoning, and she’s right: someone jammed a crudely carved pendant necklace down Valerie’s throat before she died.

Combing the area, Josie’s team discover a third sleeping bag indicating there could have been an extra guest around the fire that night. A lucky escape? A missing victim? Or a suspect on the run? Finding this person is the key to the entire investigation…

Trawling the couple’s photo albums for clues, Josie can’t imagine why anyone might want to harm these smiling, carefree young lovers. Until a face in one of the pictures stops her in her tracks and leads her to a farmhouse hidden deep within the forest – a special place where people go to escape, and to hide. There they meet a young girl with frightened eyes and bandaged wrists who knows more than she is saying. But the next day she’s found dead, choked with a matching necklace…

With her mother’s life hanging by a thread, Josie has an impossible decision to make. But first she must find the meaning of the pendant and catch this twisted killer before another innocent life is taken. Is she already too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*No Way Back (A Jack McNeal Thriller Book 1) *




  








From the author of the bestselling Jon Reznick Thriller series comes an exhilarating new adventure. When the people he loves most are in danger, Jack McNeal will get revenge...or die trying.

NYPD detective Jack McNeal is used to asking the tough questions. But a late-night visit from the Secret Service lands Jack on the other side of the table—as a suspect in the disappearance of his estranged wife, Caroline, a prominent reporter on the White House beat. When her body is found floating in the Potomac, Jack is overcome by disbelief and despair.

Her death seems eerily similar to the suspicious fatality of a young socialite years before. Is the similarity of the two tragic incidents simply a coincidence, or could it be a sign of a murderous orchestrated plot to protect those in the highest echelons of the American government?

To avenge Caroline’s death, Jack embarks on a journey into the darkest recesses of power. Suspects abound—from haunted Special Forces soldiers to ex-CIA to the president’s own body man. Along the way, Jack will be forced to decide: Is there a line he won’t cross to expose the killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Invisible City (A Tom Wagner Adventure Book 3) *




  








A lost culture. A vicious trap. A mystical lair.
Tom Wagner, archaeologist Hellen de Mey and gentleman crook Francois Cloutard are about to embark on their first official assignment from Blue Shield – but when Tom receives an urgent call from the Vatican, things start to move quickly. With the help of the Russian Orthodox Patriarch, they discover clues to an age-old myth: the Russian Atlantis.
And a murderous race to find an ancient, long-lost relic leads them from Cuba to the Russian hinterlands.

What mystical treasure lies buried beneath Nizhny Novgorod?
Who laid the evil trap?
And what does it all have to do with Tom’s grandfather?
If you’re a fan of Alex Lukeman, Rick Jones, Fernando Gamboa, Clive Cussler, David Leadbeater and Dan Brown, you’ll love the new Tom Wagner thriller The Invisible City: excitement, humor, historical myths, ancient artifacts and sunken treasures!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Journey To Destiny (Tigers on the road Book 1) *




  








A ROWSING ROMANTIC ADVENTURE UNFOLDS AS FOUR YOUNG AMERICANS JOIN THE GREATEST GENERATION’S VANGUARD

In early 1941 a brutal Japanese invasion sweeps through China. America has yet to enter the second world war but aids the embattled Chinese. Four young Americans, three men, and a woman, all for their own personal reasons travel to China to join the effort. The men join the Flying Tigers. The young woman comes to work in her father’s mission hospital regularly targeted by Japanese bombers.
LAUGH, CRY AND GRIT YOUR TEETH, AS YOU FOLLOW THEIR JOURNEY TO THE CONFLICT THAT DEFINED A GENERATION.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*TO SO FEW (Tigers on the road Book 2) *




  








*In the dark opening days of the Second World War, Japan marches unhindered through China and Southeast Asia. They decimate the American Fleet at Pearl Harbor. Grind the Philippines and the remaining American territories in the South Pacific beneath their bootheels. Not even the North American continent is immune as the Japanese conquer Alaskan Islands.*

Four young Americans, three men and a woman, travel to China to assist in the embattled Chinese. The woman works in her father’s mission hospital bombed relentlessly by the Japanese, while the men join the American Volunteer group. These men, flying in support of the Chinese, become the only threat to the brutal conqueror’s ambitions. For a shining moment, this band of young people, who become known as the Flying Tigers, stands alone, thwarting the death that rains down on Rangoon.

While struggling against these impossible odds, personal challenges threaten to tear these young people’s lives apart. Can they prevail where others have failed?

*While Americans cheer their efforts, Winston Churchill compares them to the brave airmen who defended the United Kingdom during the Battle of Britain. Of those, he said: Never in the field of human conflict have so many owed so much TO SO FEW!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Nick McCarty Assassin Series (Books 1-3): Witness Protection / Killer Moves / Sins and Sanctions (Cold Blooded Assassin Series - Bernard Lee DeLeo Book 16) *




  








SAVE 30% or Read for FREE with Kindle Unlimited

"Bernard Lee DeLeo's NICK MCCARTY series owns the cutting edge of modern crime fiction. Action, suspense, humor, it's all there! Block out some time, because once you start one of these masterfully written adventures, you won't want to stop. I had to tear myself away to get some sleep!"
Andrew Peterson, Bestselling Author of the Nathan McBride Series

"Like the Reacher series, this is another great character. Taut plot that keeps the reader moving along for a roller-coaster ride. Another work from a great author."
Garth James


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Peter the Great: His Life and World*




  








PULITZER PRIZE WINNER • An “urgently readable” (Newsweek) biography of the captivating tsar who changed Russian history—from the New York Times bestselling author of Nicholas and Alexandra, The Romanovs, and Catherine the Great

“Enthralling . . . as fascinating as any novel and more so than most.”—The New York Times Book Review

Against the monumental canvas of seventeenth- and eighteenth-century Europe and Russia unfolds the magnificent story of Peter the Great, crowned co-tsar at the age of ten. Robert K. Massie delves deep into his life, chronicling the pivotal events that shaped a boy into a legend—including his “incognito” travels in Europe, his unquenchable curiosity about Western ways, his obsession with the sea and establishment of the stupendous Russian navy, his creation of an unbeatable army, his transformation of Russia, and his relationships with those he loved most: Catherine, the robust yet gentle peasant, his loving mistress, wife, and successor; and Menshikov, the charming, bold, unscrupulous prince who rose to wealth and power through Peter’s friendship. Impetuous and stubborn, generous and cruel, tender and unforgiving, a man of enormous energy and complexity, Peter the Great is brought fully to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Memoirs of a British Agent *




  








When first published in 1934, Memoirs of a British Agent became an immediate classic, both as a unique eyewitness account of Revolutionary Russia and as one man’s vivid story of struggle, excitement and tragedy set against the background of great events.

Scotsman Robert Bruce Lockhart was the British Consul in Moscow when the first Revolution broke out in 1917. Dubbed the “boy Ambassador”, he was just twenty-five at the time. Sent home because of an affair with a married woman – Countess Moura Budberg, the wife of a high ranking Czarist diplomat - he was returned to Russia the following year by then Prime Minister Lloyd George. World War 1 was raging through Europe and Lockhart would be the first British diplomat to negotiate with the Bolshevik regime. His mission was to persuade Russia to remain on the side of the allies against Germany.

It was a dangerous posting. Whitehall could not be seen to support revolutionaries, and Lockhart grew wary of his masters’ secret machinations. He established cordial relations with the new leaders, but they could never quite get over their mistrust of the British. He continued his passionate affair with the glamorous Countess, whom he called the love of his life. And it was in Moscow that he first encountered the legendary spy Sidney Reilly, acknowledged by Ian Fleming as the model for James Bond.

From his evocative descriptions of revolutionary Moscow, where the champagne flowed as the bourgeoisie trembled, to his audiences with Lenin and Trotsky and his brushes with death, this is a gripping account of a life lived in the eye of the storm. A fantastic story as well as a superb record of world-shaking events and personalities, it became an international bestseller on publication.

Memoirs of a British Agent was filmed by Warner Brothers in 1934 as British Agent, starring Leslie Howard as Lockhart and Kay Francis as Moura.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler's Foreign Executioners: Europe's Dirty Secret *




  







How and why more than one million non-Germans joined Hitler's "war of annihilation" Revealing for the first time Heinrich Himmler's master plan for Europe, this book discusses his dream of an SS empire with no place for either the Nazi Party or Adolf Hitler. His astonishingly ambitious plan depended on the recruitment of tens of thousands of "Germanic" peoples to build an "SS Europa." This book, researched in archives all over Europe and using first-hand testimony, exposes Europe's dirty secret—that nearly half a million Europeans and more than a million Soviet citizens enlisted in the armed forces of the Third Reich—to fight a crusade against "Jewish-Bolshevism." No other historian has examined the connections between these SS "foreign legions" (both police and Waffen-SS) and the Holocaust. Even today, some apologists claim that the foreign volunteers were merely soldiers "like any other" and fought a decent war against Stalin's Red Army. Christopher Hale demonstrates conclusively that these surprisingly common views are mistaken.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Spitfire: An Icon of the Skies*




  








“An amazing tribute to the people who designed, built and flew it—a comprehensive history of one of the most beautiful aircraft ever manufactured.”—Books Monthly

The magnificent Vickers Supermarine Spitfire, together with its able partner the Hawker Hurricane, saved Britain from Nazi invasion in the summer of 1940 and irrevocably changed the course of the Second World War. This book from Philip Kaplan celebrates one of history’s most important weapons in a glorious new light. A British national icon, the Spitfire is the best-known symbol of the war years for generations of Britons. From the deep, haunting growl of its Rolls-Royce engine, to the elegant style of its elliptical wing, it is perhaps the most famous and revered combat airplane ever built.

Kaplan investigates just what it is that fuels the Spitfire’s compelling mystique. During wartime, it held an unrivaled reputation amongst Allied and Axis airmen. Today, it continues to hold aviation enthusiasts in thrall. Kaplan highlights the immeasurable contributions of Spitfire designers Reginald J. Mitchell and Joseph Smith, test pilots Jeffrey Quill, Mutt Summers and Alex Henshaw, and ace Spitfire pilots including Al Deere, Sailor Malan and Pierre Clostermann. All added to the legend of this lovely, but deadly, little fighter.

“Can be considered a ‘Potted History’ of the Spitfire and its military and civilian service, with particular emphasis being placed on the restoration of AR213. On that basis it will probably appeal to Spitfire aficionados in particular and to aviation and war-bird enthusiasts in general.”—NZ Crown Mines


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/10/22.

Currently $2.

*Silent Valor: One Man's Vietnam War*




  








A young Marine deployed to Vietnam finds terror, danger, and death, but also courage, loyalty, and brotherhood. This intense, gritty tale of the Vietnam War, in a setting depicted so vividly you can almost feel the jungle heat, it will draw you in and won't let go.

Silent Valor recreates what happened to Lance Corporal Don Talbot and the squad members of Echo Two in their attempt to save fellow Marines surrounded by the North Vietnamese Army.

This touching true story will please readers interested in the Vietnam War and all those who find inspiration in examples of courage under fire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/11/22.

Currently $1.

*Starflight (Stealing the Sun Book 1)*




  








Absence of Evidence is not Evidence of Absence

Everguard’s mission: Establish a multidimensional gate inside Alpha Centauri A for Interstellar Command to fuel their new faster-than-light spaceships.

Lieutenant Commander Torrance Black, career already on shaky grounds, finds himself facing questions.

Did they just contact sentient life in the Centauri system? Will humankind sacrifice an entire alien species in their quest for the stars?

Starflight, the first book of Stealing the Sun, a space based Science Fiction series from frequent Analog contributor and bestselling Amazon Dark Fantasy author Ron Collins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How to Stop Time: A Novel *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of The Midnight Library.

“A quirky romcom dusted with philosophical observations….A delightfully witty…poignant novel.” —The Washington Post

“She smiled a soft, troubled smile and I felt the whole world slipping away, and I wanted to slip with it, to go wherever she was going… I had existed whole years without her, but that was all it had been. An existence. A book with no words.”

Tom Hazard has just moved back to London, his old home, to settle down and become a high school history teacher. And on his first day at school, he meets a captivating French teacher at his school who seems fascinated by him. But Tom has a dangerous secret. He may look like an ordinary 41-year-old, but owing to a rare condition, he's been alive for centuries. Tom has lived history--performing with Shakespeare, exploring the high seas with Captain Cook, and sharing cocktails with Fitzgerald. Now, he just wants an ordinary life.

Unfortunately for Tom, the Albatross Society, the secretive group which protects people like Tom, has one rule: Never fall in love. As painful memories of his past and the erratic behavior of the Society's watchful leader threaten to derail his new life and romance, the one thing he can't have just happens to be the one thing that might save him. Tom will have to decide once and for all whether to remain stuck in the past, or finally begin living in the present.

How to Stop Time tells a love story across the ages—and for the ages—about a man lost in time, the woman who could save him, and the lifetimes it can take to learn how to live. It is a bighearted, wildly original novel about losing and finding yourself, the inevitability of change, and how with enough time to learn, we just might find happiness.

Soon to be a major motion picture starring Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Heir to the Empire: Star Wars Legends (The Thrawn Trilogy) (Star Wars: The Thrawn Trilogy Book 1)*




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • In this essential Star Wars Legends novel—the first ever to take place after the events of the original trilogy—Grand Admiral Thrawn makes his debut on the galactic stage.

Five years ago, the Rebel Alliance destroyed the Death Star, defeated Darth Vader and the Emperor, and drove the remnants of the old Imperial Starfleet to a distant corner of the galaxy. Princess Leia and Han Solo are married and expecting twins. And Luke Skywalker has become the first in a long-awaited line of Jedi Knights.

But thousands of light-years away, the last of the Emperor’s warlords, Grand Admiral Thrawn, has taken command of the shattered Imperial fleet, readied it for war, and pointed it at the fragile heart of the New Republic. For this dark warrior has made a vital discovery that could destroy everything the courageous men and women of the Rebel Alliance fought so hard to build.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dark Force Rising: Star Wars Legends (The Thrawn Trilogy) (Star Wars: The Thrawn Trilogy Book 2) *




  








In this essential Star Wars Legends novel, the sequel to Heir to the Empire, Grand Admiral Thrawn’s sinister plan threatens to spell doom for the fledgling New Republic and its most iconic heroes.

The dying Empire’s most cunning and ruthless warlord, Grand Admiral Thrawn, has taken command of the remnants of the Imperial Fleet and launched a massive campaign aimed at the New Republic’s destruction. Meanwhile, Han Solo and Lando Calrissian race against time to find proof of treason inside the highest Republic Council—only to discover instead a ghostly fleet of warships that could bring doom to their friends and victory to their enemies.

Yet most dangerous of all is a new Dark Jedi, risen from the ashes of a shrouded past, consumed by bitterness, and scheming to corrupt Luke Skywalker to the dark side.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $5.

*The Last Command: Star Wars Legends (The Thrawn Trilogy) (Star Wars: The Thrawn Trilogy Book 3)*




  








The epic story that began with Heir to the Empire reaches its dramatic conclusion in this essential Star Wars Legends novel.

The embattled Republic reels from the attacks of Grand Admiral Thrawn, who has marshaled the remnants of the Imperial forces and driven the Rebels back with an abominable technology recovered from the Emperor's secret fortress: clone soldiers. As Thrawn mounts his final siege, Han Solo and Chewbacca struggle to form a coalition of smugglers for a last-ditch attack, while Princess Leia holds the Alliance together and prepares for the birth of her Jedi twins.

The Republic has one last hope—sending a small force into the very stronghold that houses Thrawn’s terrible cloning machines. There a final danger awaits, as the Dark Jedi C’baoth directs the battle against the Rebels and builds his strength to finish what he already started: the destruction of Luke Skywalker.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Letters from a Nut *




  








Who is Ted L. Nancy? 

He's a superstitious Vegas high-roller who wants to gamble at a casino in his lucky shrimp outfit...
He's the genius inventor of "Six Day Underwear"...
He's a stage actor who only travels while dressed as a stick of butter...
He is, in reality, a twisted prankster—a supremely off-kilter alter ego who sends patently ridiculous letters to corporate honchos, entertainment conglomerates, national publications, politicians, celebrities and heads of state. His innocent requests, queries, complaints, demands, and suggestions are so absurd it is amazing they fool anyone—but often the deadpan responses he receives are even more hilarious:
"Dear Mr. Nancy, It is not often that we receive such enthusiastic support for the paper bag." —The Paper Bag Council

"On behalf of Greyhound, there should be no problem traveling while in your butter costume." —Greyhound Bus Lines
"I look forward to working with you to create a better future for this great nation." —Vice President Al Gore

Letters From A Nut is an insanely inspired, truly madcap collection of Nancy correspondence, a wet-yourself-in-a-public place funny aggregation of official—and officially certifiable—requests, complaints, fan mail and questions that could not possibly have been taken seriously...but, amazingly, were.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Nora Ephron: The Last Interview: and Other Conversations (The Last Interview Series) *




  








For fans of When Harry Met Sally and readers of I Feel Bad About My Neck comes an indispensable collection of wit and wisdom from the late, great writer-filmmaker

A hilarious and revealing look at one of America’s most beloved screenwriters. From the beginning of her career as a young journalist to her final interview—a warm, wise, heartbreaking reflection originally published in the Believer—this is a sparkling look at the life and work of a great talent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Say It Plain: A Century of Great African American Speeches*




  








A moving portrait of how black Americans have spoken out against injustice—with speeches by Thurgood Marshall, Shirley Chisholm, Jesse Jackson, and more.

In “full-throated public oratory, the kind that can stir the soul”, this unique anthology collects the transcribed speeches of the twentieth century’s leading African American cultural, literary, and political figures, many never before available in printed form (Minneapolis Star-Tribune).

From an 1895 speech by Booker T. Washington to Julian Bond’s sharp assessment of school segregation on the fiftieth anniversary of Brown v. Board in 2004, the collection captures a powerful tradition of oratory—by political activists, civil rights organizers, celebrities, and religious leaders—going back more than a century.

Including the text of each speech with an introduction placing it in historical context, Say It Plain is a remarkable record—from the back-to-Africa movement to the civil rights era and the rise of black nationalism and beyond—conveying a struggle for freedom and a challenge to America to live up to its democratic principles.

Includes speeches by:

Mary McLeod Bethune
Julian Bond
Stokely Carmichael
Shirley Chisholm
Louis Farrakhan
Marcus Garvey
Jesse Jackson
Martin Luther King Jr.
Thurgood Marshall
Booker T. Washington
Walter White


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Miss Julia Stirs Up Trouble: A Novel*




  








The perfect next course in the New York Times–bestselling series—plus dozens of recipes from Abbotsville’s best cooks. Don't miss Miss Julia Raises the Roof, coming April 2018 from Viking. 

Autumn’s crisp bite is in the air, but Miss Julia soon discovers that, alas, leaves aren’t the only things falling. James, Hazel Marie’s housekeeper, has taken a nasty tumble down some stairs. How can Hazel Marie feed and take care of him—not to mention a husband, son, and twin baby girls—when she barely knows how to boil water? Miss Julia promptly organizes the ladies of Abbotsville to give Hazel Marie cooking lessons. But before she can relax, Hazel Marie’s shady preacher-uncle turns up—just as Miss Julia learns that James has roped young Lloyd into an Internet scam!

Filled with mayhem, delicious recipes, and plenty of steel-magnolia-style action, Miss Julia Stirs Up Trouble is a feast from cover to cover.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Twisted Sister (Samantha Moon, Guardian Vampire Book 1) *




  








In the nine years since she was attacked and turned into a vampire, Samantha Moon has come across a lot of supernatural villains.

However, nothing has prepared her for the villain who chose to steal her daughter's psyche...
Or the dark family secrets that will be revealed as she races to save her child.

Will the aid of a new ally be enough to help Samantha win the most important battle of her life and repair the damage done to her family?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Harvest Moon (Samantha Moon, Guardian Vampire Book 2) *




  








When Samantha Moon receives a call from a little boy she previously rescued, she heads back to Kentucky to locate the boy's missing father.
She soon discovers more people are missing, and her only lead is a local urban legend.
True, Sam knows more than anyone that some creatures of nightmares really exist, but something's off about this case.
Is the Pope Lick Monster really haunting a nearby railroad trestle? Or are people being abducted as part of an elaborate hoax?
As Samantha Moon investigates, her gut suggests something far more sinister is occurring in the southern city...
And she soon finds herself facing off against what might be the deadliest monster she's crossed yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Moonbow (Samantha Moon, Guardian Vampire Book 3) *




  








Sam heads to Cumberland Falls on a missing child case but soon stumbles upon an even bigger, darker mystery.

Children keep disappearing from a resort park at night, only to return by morning, soaking wet and acting strangely.

Sam soon learns their guardian angels have somehow been blocked from the area, and shadow figures lurk in the forest.

It falls on Sam and her friend, Derek, to figure out what's causing the children's weird behavior, and save the kids before it's too late, but Derek's psychic ability has been stripped, and using her own gifts comes with a price...

To save the children, Sam's going to have to bleed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Teeth (A Samantha Moon Story Book 1) *




  








Set in the world of Samantha Moon, "Teeth" asks the question...

What happens when a child is born with a rare throwback gene, a gene that produces two exceptionally long canine teeth?

Perhaps most important: what psychological and behavioral effects would such a mutation have?
How would others treat him?

For Fang, his psychosis is real—and so is his bloodlust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in Her Stocking (A Granny Reid Mystery Book 1) *




  








In this spinoff cozy mystery series opener, a small-town Georgia grandmother reminisces about the murder of the local floozy in the 1980s.

As the Moonlight Magnolia Agency revisits old memories on Christmas Eve, Savannah Reid’s grandmother, Granny Reid, looks back to the 1980s—back when she went by Stella, everyone’s hair was bigger, and sweaters were colorful disasters. But murder never went out of style . . .

Christmas has arrived in sleepy McGill, Georgia, but holiday cheer can’t keep temperamental Stella Reid from swinging a rolling pin at anyone who crosses her bad side—and this season, there are plenty. First an anonymous grinch vandalizes a celebrated nativity display. Far worse, the scandalous Prissy Carr is found dead in an alley behind a tavern. With police puzzled over the murder, Stella decides to stir the local gossip pot for clues on the culprit’s identity . . .

Turns out Prissy held a prominent spot on the naughty list, and suspects pile up like presents on Christmas morning. Unfortunately, the more progress Stella makes, the more fears she must confront. With a neighbor in peril and the futures of her beloved grandchildren at risk, Stella must somehow set everything straight and bring a cunning criminal to justice before December 25 . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Singing in the Shrouds: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #20 *




  








It’s foul play on a freighter: “Enthralling . . .keeps the reader on tenterhooks until the dramatic finale.” —Kirkus Reviews (starred review)

The good ship Cape Farewell is steaming out to sea, with a passenger-list and crew fairly littered with the shifty, the twitchy, the peculiar, and the up-to-no-good. Arguably the up-to-no-goodest is a strangler with a romantic streak: He likes to leave his ladies with a flower and a charming little song. The latest of the ladies is currently lying on a fogbound London dock, mute witness to the fact that Inspector Alleyn—long on the strangler’s trail—has so far failed to catch his man. A wintertime sailing on a low-rent cargo ship is not Alleyn’s idea of a terrific time, but he nevertheless boards the Cape at Portsmouth, determined that no one else is going to get strangled on his watch . . ..


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl and the Deadly End (Emma Griffin® FBI Mystery Book 7) *




  








Small towns have secrets. The dark mysteries of Emma's life are ready to be told.

It has been more than a year since Emma Griffin stumbled upon a clue behind the dangerous secrets of her past.
Now, she has the answers at her fingertips.
The only question is will she survive long enough to find them?

As Greg struggles to recover, Emma keeps watch over him.
She’s desperate for answers, answers locked inside him.
And she will do whatever it takes to keep him safe.

Her dangerous cat and mouse game with Catch Me, leads her to discover more about Dean and how their pasts truly collide.
Is she who she has always believed? Or does her uncle know more about her than she would ever want to know?
One thing is for certain, a small town full of deadly secrets still has more to tell.

The Girl and the Deadly End is the seventh book in the Emma Griffin Mystery series, it can be read as a standalone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Wicked Charms: A Lizzy and Diesel Novel (Lizzy & Diesel Book 3) *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Lizzy and Diesel are back in a wicked adventure from Janet Evanovich and Emmy Award–winning co-author Phoef Sutton.

Before he was murdered and mummified nearly a century ago, notorious bootlegger Collier “Peg Leg” Dazzle discovered and re-hid a famous pirate’s treasure somewhere along the coast of New England. A vast collection of gold and silver coins and precious gems, the bounty also contains the Stone of Avarice—the very item reluctant treasure seeker Lizzy Tucker and her partner, Diesel, have been enlisted to find. While Lizzy would just like to live a quiet, semi-normal life, Diesel is all about the hunt. And this hunt is going to require a genuine treasure map and a ship worthy of sailing the seven seas . . . or at least getting them from Salem Harbor to Maine.

Greed is eternal and insatiable, and Lizzy and Diesel aren’t the only ones searching for the lost pirate’s chest. People who have dedicated their entire lives to finding it are willing to commit murder or make a deal with the devil just to hold the fortune in their hands. One of those people may even be Wulf, Diesel’s deceptively charming and enigmatic cousin. Wulf desires the Stone of Avarice. He also desires Lizzy. It’s hard to say how far he’s willing to go to gain either one.

Wicked Charms is a swashbuckling adventure full of raiders, monkeys, minions, and mayhem. Lizzy and Diesel are going to have to do everything they can to keep their heads above water and hope they’re living a charmed life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fire Warrior (J.R. Rain's Vampire for Hire World Book 1) *




  








Eighteen-year-old Anthony is a senior at the Alchemy Academy when he meets Katherine Norquist.
Kat's mother was murdered eighteen years ago and the crime was never solved. Anthony's heart goes out to Kat and he decides to take on the cold case.
As his investigation proceeds―and he and Kat get closer―the evidence points to a fiery, supernatural beast.
Anthony has fought immortals, but can he use his superhuman powers to protect Kat―and defeat this vengeful creature in a battle to the death?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fang (J.R. Rain's Vampire for Hire World Book 2) *




  








Imagine believing you are a vampire, and not just because of some whimsical fantasy.
No, imagine you were born with two unusually long incisors, and you crave blood...human blood.
But unlike some pasty cold immortal bearing these same characteristics, the warm plasma that gives life to all humankind, pumps furiously through your own veins, too.
Welcome to the world of Aaron Parker, affectionately known to friends as "Fang."
Some might envy such a unique affliction from afar. But the craving for the blood of others comes with a prohibitive price…
A young man whose life has spun out of control now faces a lifetime imprisoned in a mental institution for an unthinkable crime against the love of his life.
Among his 'jail mates' are others who claim to be on the outside of normal, such as a werewolf, and another new friend possessing superhuman strength—each being treated with a host of drugs to keep them sane and controllable.
But what happens when the fantasy becomes mixed with reality, and the lines between friend and foe become blurred in a hostile environment?
These questions and more await answers in Fang, the latest addition to J.R. Rain's Vampire for Hire World.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*I, Samantha Moon (J.R. Rain's Vampire for Hire World Book 3)*




  







My name is Samantha Moon. I'm a mom. A wife. A federal agent.

I'm happily married to my best friend and soul mate, Danny Moon. He's an attorney. We have an adorable daughter, Tammy, who is the light of our lives.

I'm working as an agent for the Department of Housing and Urban Development. My partner, Chad Helling, is a smart, tough guy who always has my back. We investigate a world teeming with sophisticated scams, drugs, human trafficking, and violence.

At the moment, Chad and I are working a police officer shooting case with the Fullerton Police Department. Our investigation opens a huge can of worms, the likes of which HUD has never seen.
All hell is about to break loose―I wonder if I'll live through this investigation.

My personal life is no less harrowing.

Lately, I feel like I'm being stalked in my dreams. The more crazy dreams I have, the more I worry about my two-year-old daughter, Tammy. As a mother, my greatest fear is that something will happen to my baby girl...
Luckily, I’m a highly-trained federal agent, and my aim is true. Both with my gun and my fists.

Lord help anyone who comes between me and my kid...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dragon Lessons (J.R. Rain's Vampire for Hire World Book 4) *




  








Tammy is the seventeen-year-old, mind-reading daughter of vampire private investigator, Samantha Moon.
In Dragon Lessons, Tammy brings a dragon quill from the dream world into the real world. The quill is, in fact, a magic wand with the power to grant three wishes.

Tammy turns her world upside down with her first wish—adventure ensues as a legendary dragon comes to modern-day California to fulfill a noble quest.

Enter a young man named Thorn. By day, he is a human...but by night, a dragon who may change Tammy’s life forever...

When epic danger threatens all they hold dear, Tammy joins forces with her supernatural family and friends to recover a stolen relic before it falls into the hands of what may be the planet’s most evil creature.
But when Tammy falls for Thorn, will she make the ultimate sacrifice to stay with him forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vampires She Wrote (J.R. Rain's Vampire for Hire World Book 5)*




  








When drop-dead-gorgeous Justine walks into Fang’s Place, a club for vampires where the blood is on tap, she reveals that a crime happened to her there.

The Rules of Blood Club: 1. Don’t turn anyone 2. Don’t kill anyone 3. Don’t talk about Blood Club
Fang offers to help find the perp who broke rule number one—and gets caught in the middle of a turf war between two ancient and powerful vampires.

The supernatural stakes are raised when Fang breaks rule number two—and unleashes a maelstrom of evil that he cannot defeat alone.

Now, Fang and Justine must risk everything to save not only their own undead lives, but the lives of innocent mortals.

And when they are faced with a choice between duty or love, the paths they choose will decide if they will save everything...or destroy it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dead Ahead (J.R. Rain's Vampire for Hire World Book 6) *




  








Samantha Moon’s latest client owns a donut shop—but this case is anything but sweet.
Sam is hired to follow a potentially cheating spouse—who happens to be a female narcotics detective who works the graveyard shift...a woman with a shocking secret.

Meanwhile, when Tammy eavesdrops on the thoughts of several classmates, she discovers one is seemingly on the path to becoming a vampire.

Tammy concocts a well-intended but naive plan to save the girl from becoming a vampire. In the process, she not only puts herself but also her brother Anthony in mortal jeopardy...

As Sam’s case intersects with Tammy and Anthony’s rescue mission, an outbreak of teen vampires propels this Moon family mystery toward its stunning conclusion!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wolf Moon (J.R. Rain's Vampire for Hire World Book 7) *




  








Kingsley Fulcrum is a werewolf and a lawyer.
As the on-again, off-again boyfriend of vampire detective Samantha Moon, he often takes on cases that tick her off. When his legal cases cross paths with her private investigations, sparks will fly...

Jolie Hart is a new vampire with a unique singing voice—and a case of amnesia. She hires Kingsley to protect her from her contract with a vampire who claims he’s the Devil.

Kingsley asks Samantha to go undercover to help prevent his client’s diabolical destiny. Meanwhile, Fang, a powerful vampire with a strong connection to Sam, falls for the rising rock star.

Two days before the full moon, when the four of them head to Las Vegas on a train for Jolie’s debut concert, an ancient supernatural creature meets them at their destination—and he’s none too pleased at being summoned by Kingsley.

Will Kingsley, Sam, Fang and their unexpected fearless leader be able to save the beautiful Jolie from a fate worse than undeath?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Crystal Moon (J.R. Rain's Vampire for Hire World Book  *




  








Ex-federal agent turned vampire detective, Samantha Moon, finds herself investigating one of the strangest cases in recent memory.
An unsuspecting client finds out he was murdered in a past-life...by one of the most notorious killers in history...
Jack the Ripper.
Now that same evil entity is back and chasing her client through time, ready to kill again. But the Ripper is no ordinary killer.
With help from her best friend, Allison, and boyfriend, Kingsley, Sam delves deeper into the world of black magic than she ever has before to save her client's life.
With time running out, the killer closing in, and her client's life in the balance, can Sam rely on the power of the crystal moon?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vampire Apocalypse (J.R. Rain's Vampire for Hire World Book 9)*




  








The Fullerton Police Department has hired Samantha Moon to help with an unsolved murder investigation...
But on the way home from the crime scene, Sam’s minivan slides off the road during a wicked thunderstorm.
Seeking shelter, she sees a strange glow coming from a cave and stumbles upon a magic locket that delivers her 81 years into a bleak dystopian future...

And into the middle of a vampire war. A blood war.
When the leaders of the rival vampire factions discover she has the time travel locket, the chase is on.
Now, Sam must discover how to use the locket to save her children—and the rest of humanity—from the end of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*One for Sorrow: The new heart-stopping, page-turning crime thriller for 2022 *




  








One for sorrow, two for joy
Edinburgh is gripped by the greatest terror it has ever known: a lone bomber is targeting victims across the city, and no one is safe.

Three for a girl, four for a boy
In their jobs, DCI Ava Turner and DI Luc Callanach deal with death every day. But when it becomes clear that every bomb is a trap designed to kill them too, the possibility of facing it themselves starts to feel all too real.

Five for silver, six for gold
With the body count rising daily and the bomber’s methods becoming ever more horrifying, Ava and Luc must race to find out who is behind the attacks – or pay the ultimate price…

Seven for a secret never to be told…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Finnegan's Week *




  








A toxic spill causes a lethal chain reaction for a San Diego cop in this “very funny” New York Times bestseller by the author of The Choirboys (Kirkus Reviews).

Fin Finnegan, a San Diego police detective and wannabe actor heading straight for a midlife meltdown, is assigned a routine truck theft that turns into a toxic chemical spill, setting off a bizarre chain reaction of death and murder on both sides of the Mexican border. Fin is forced to team up with Nell Salter, a sexy female investigator, as well as an equally fetching US Navy investigator who wants to learn all that Fin can teach her—and that’s saying a lot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hang Them Slowly (The Range Detectives Book 2) *




  








JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. WHERE THE WILL DEFIES FEAR.

Stovepipe Stewart and Wilbur Coleman look like drifters, but don’t be fooled. In this blazing Western saga, these two undercover cowboys get paid to find trouble—and to risk their lives to stomp it out. By any means necessary.

Strangers. Killers. Spies.

Vance Brewster is a hardworking young cowboy. Stovepipe and Wilbur are two new ranch hands working at his side. And all three are caught up in a brewing, trigger-happy Montana range war between the Rafter M and Three Rivers. Then the fury suddenly explodes—in a hail of gunfire the three men must show their hands: they’re all hiding their true identities. With Vance falling in love with the daughter of the Three Rivers manager, and Stovepipe and Wilbur paid by a tycoon who needs the violence to stop, all three are in mortal danger. Their real enemies are hiding true identities of their own—and they’re not nice men. The body count is about to go sky high . . . and Stovepipe and Wilbur would prefer not be be on top of the pile.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Springfield 1880 *




  








JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. WHERE IT’S NEVER QUIET ON THE WESTERN FRONT.

Springfield Model 1880. Trapdoor rifle with bayonet. Vengeance optional.

With a handful of murderous rogues, Captain Jed Foster has run off with four wagons containing new Springfield rifles, bayonets, and ammunition meant to resupply the troops at Fort Bowie in Arizona Territory. Foster plans to sell the weapons to the highest bidder—whether it’s Apaches, Mexican revolutionaries, or Confederate veterans who still dream of destroying the Union. But that’s the least of Foster’s problems . . .

His junior officer, Lieutenant Grat Holden, is coming after him. With the help of an ornery ex-sergeant known as “Hard Rock” Masterson and fiery guerilla fighter Soledad, the young lieutenant will face off with war chiefs, banditos, and cutthroat outlaws. That’s just for starters. Then he’s got to take down a man who has enough guns for a small army . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bad Lands: A Novel *




  








From the acclaimed author of Warlock comes “an elegiac, incandescent 1880s Dakota badlands Western that bears comparison to the greats” (Kirkus).

It’s 1883 in Johnson County, in the old Dakota Territory—a rugged, wide-open landscape of rolling red earth, prairie, and cattle as far as the eye can see. But the land is closing, the “Beef Bonanza” is ending, and the free-range cattlemen are stuck watching their way of life disappear in a blaze of drought and gunfire.

An action-packed western from one of the masters of the genre, Oakley Hall’s The Bad Lands blends roundups and rustlers, whorehouses and land grabs, shoot-outs and the threat of hangings in a tale of the war between the cowboys and the cattle barons. But more than this, it is an elegy to the wild beauty of the badlands before the ranchers moved in, chased off the free-rangers, the trappers, and the tribes, and fenced it all in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Girl in 6E (A Deanna Madden Novel Book 1) *




  








Enter a world equal parts Dexter and 50 Shades in this first, award winning erotic thriller from A.R. Torre!
My life is simple, as long as I follow the rules.
1. Don't leave the apartment. 2. Never let anyone in. 3. Don't kill anyone.
I've obeyed these rules for three years. But rules were made to be broken.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Do Not Disturb (A Deanna Madden Novel Book 2) *




  








Equal parts Dexter and 50 Shades, this is the eagerly awaited follow-up to the award winning erotic thriller, The Girl in 6E, by A.R. Torre.

1. Don't leave the apartment.2. Never let anyone in.3. Don't kill anyone.
The rules were simple and I broke them.Now I must face the consequences.Everyone else must face me.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Kill Artist (Gabriel Allon Book 1)*




  








From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Other Woman comes the first novel in the thrilling series featuring legendary assassin Gabriel Allon.

Immersed in the quiet, meticulous life of an art restorer, former Israeli intelligence operative Gabriel Allon keeps his past well behind him. But now he is being called back into the game—and teamed with an agent who hides behind her own mask...as a beautiful fashion model.

Their target: a cunning terrorist on one last killing spree, a Palestinian zealot who played a dark part in Gabriel’s past. And what begins as a manhunt turns into a globe-spanning duel fueled by both political intrigue and deep personal passions...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The English Assassin (Gabriel Allon Book 2) *




  








Spy turned art restorer Gabriel Allon finds himself accused of murder in this New York Times bestseller from Daniel Silva.

An Israeli spy by trade and art restorer by preference, Gabriel Allon arrives in Zurich to restore the work of an Old Master for a millionaire banker—and finds himself standing in blood and framed for the man’s murder.

While trying to clear his name, Allon is swept into a spiraling chain of events involving Nazi art theft, a decades-old suicide, and a dark and bloody trail of killings—some of them his own. The spy world Allon thought he had left behind has come back to haunt him. And he will have to fight for his life—against an assassin he himself helped train.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hidden Reality: Parallel Universes and the Deep Laws of the Cosmos*




  








The bestselling author of The Elegant Universe and The Fabric of the Cosmos tackles perhaps the most mind-bending question in modern physics and cosmology: Is our universe the only universe?

There was a time when "universe" meant all there is. Everything. Yet, a number of theories are converging on the possibility that our universe may be but one among many parallel universes populating a vast multiverse. Here, Briane Greene, one of our foremost physicists and science writers, takes us on a breathtaking journey to a multiverse comprising an endless series of big bangs, a multiverse with duplicates of every one of us, a multiverse populated by vast sheets of spacetime, a multiverse in which all we consider real are holographic illusions, and even a multiverse made purely of math--and reveals the reality hidden within each.

Using his trademark wit and precision, Greene presents a thrilling survey of cutting-edge physics and confronts the inevitable question: How can fundamental science progress if great swaths of reality lie beyond our reach? The Hidden Reality is a remarkable adventure through a world more vast and strange than anything we could have imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mind to Matter: The Astonishing Science of How Your Brain Creates Material Reality *




  








Best Health Book of 2018 - American Book Fest.
Best Science Books of 2018 - Bookbub.
Every creation begins as a thought, from a symphony to a marriage to an ice cream cone to a rocket launch. When we have an intention, a complex chain of events begins in our brains. Thoughts travel as electrical impulses along neural pathways. When neurons fire together they wire together, creating electromagnetic fields. These fields are invisible energy, yet they influence the molecules of matter around us the way a magnet organizes iron filings.
In Mind to Matter, award-winning researcher Dawson Church explains the science showing how our minds create matter. Different intentions produce different fields and different material creations. The thoughts and energy fields we cultivate in our minds condition the atoms and molecules around us. We can now trace the science behind each link in chain from thought to thing, showing the surprising ways in which our intentions create the material world. 

The science in the book is illustrated by many authentic case histories of people who harnessed the extraordinary power of the mind to create. They include:
• Adeline, whose Stage 4 cancer disappeared after she imagined "healing stars"
• Raymond Aaron and two of his clients, each of whom manifested $1 million in the same week
• Elon Musk, who bounced back from devastating tragedy to found Tesla and SpaceX
• Graham Phillips, who grew the emotional regulation part of his brain by 22.8% in two months
• Jennifer Graf, whose grandfather’s long-dead radio came to life to play love songs the day of her wedding
• Harold, whose 80% hearing loss reversed in an hour
• Joe Marana, whose deceased sister comforted him from beyond the grave
• Rick Geggie, whose clogged arteries cleared up the night before cardiac surgery
• Matthias Rust, a teen whose "airplane flight for peace" changed the fate of superpowers
• Wanda Burch, whose dream about cancer told the surgeon exactly where to look for it
• An MIT freshman student who can precipitate sodium crystals with his mind
• John, who found himself floating out of his body and returned to find his AIDS healed
• Dean, whose cortisol levels dropped by 48% in a single hour

In Mind to Matter, Dawson Church shows that these outcomes aren’t a lucky accident only a few people experience. Neuroscientists have measured a specific brain wave formula that is linked to manifestation. This "flow state" can be learned and applied by anyone. New discoveries in epigenetics, neuroscience, electromagnetism, psychology, vibration, and quantum physics connect each step in the process by which mind creates matter. They show that the whole universe is self-organizing, and when our minds are in a state of flow, they coordinate with nature's emergent intelligence to produce synchronous outcomes. The book contained over 150 photos and illustrations that explain the process, while an "Extended Play" section at the end of each chapter provides additional resources. As Mind to Matter drops each piece of the scientific puzzle into place, it leaves us with a profound understanding of the enormous creative potential of our minds. It also gives us a road map to cultivating these remarkable brain states in our daily lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Peterson Field Guide To Birds Of North America, Second Edition (Peterson Field Guides) *




  








A new edition of the best-selling field guide with 25 all-new plates covering the birds of Hawaii.

For decades, the Peterson Field Guide to Birds has been a popular and trusted guide for birders of all levels, thanks to its famous system of identification and unparalleled illustrations. Now that the American Birding Association has expanded its species Checklist to include Hawaii, the Peterson Guide is the first edition to include the wonderful and exotic species of our fiftieth state. In addition, the text and range maps have been updated, and much of the art has been touched up to reflect current knowledge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ancient Dynasties: The Families that Ruled the Classical World, circa 1000 BC to AD 750 *




  








A guide to the over 150 families that ruled the Classical world, from the 10th century BC to the 8th century AD, from western Europe to central Asia.

Ancient Dynasties is a unique study of the ruling families of the ancient world known to the Greeks and Romans. The book is in two parts. The first offers analysis and discussion of various features of the ruling dynasties (including the leading families of republican Rome). It examines patterns, similarities and contrasts, categorizes types of dynasty and explores common themes such as how they were founded and maintained, the role of women, and the various reasons for their decline.

The second part is a catalog of all the dynasties (over 150 of them) known to have existed between approximately 1000 BC and AD 750 from the Atlantic Ocean to Baktria (roughly modern Afghanistan). It provides genealogical tables as well as information on where and when they held power.

Altogether, Ancient Dynasties offers an invaluable reference to ancient history buffs interested in the families that wielded power in the Classical world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Men of the Bombers: Crews Who Fought & Won the Campaign *




  







This is a selection of ten remarkable true accounts of unusual incidents and happenings to Bomber Command aircrew during World War Two. It covers operations of varying natures, such as one of the first leaflet dropping raids during the 'Phoney War' when the elderly Whitley bomber proved to be a nightmare on long flights and when the crews suffered more from lack of oxygen and heating than from enemy action. The fascinating story of a famous MP who used his influence to become a tail gunner at the age of 55 and who lost his life trying to stop German Panzers before Dunkirk proves remarkable reading and a famous name in cricket, Bill Edrich, recounts his days flying low-level daylight raids in Bristol Blenheims during 1941. Then there is a young New Zealander, Jimmy Ward, who climbed out onto a Wellington bomber's wing at considerable altitude to extinguish an engine fire and how despite his own modesty he was awarded a VC. Other stories tell of amazing escapes from burning aircraft, the heroism of aircrew who sacrificed their own lives so that others may survive and how a mid-upper gunner took the controls of a Mitchell B-25 to pilot her safely home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/11/22.

Currently $1.

*Woman In Scarlet: The groundbreaking true story of life as a woman in an elite, male-only police force *




  








"An engaging, no-frills account of the challenges and rewards of being a female Mountie." ~ KIRKUS REVIEW

An inspirational memoir of one woman’s 28-year journey from aspirations of becoming one of the first female officers within the fabled Royal Canadian Mounted Police, to overcoming the harsh realities of discrimination, injustice and personal violation.

Karen Adams’ dream became possible the day the RCMP finally included women in what was then, an unashamed boy’s club. When Karen joined the very first group of female RCMP recruits at age 22, she never anticipated the indelible mark this would leave on the landscape of Canada’s iconic police force and the women who came after her. Karen, least of all.

Fueled by equal measures of naiveté and a relentless pursuit of excellence to win the respect of her fellow officers, Karen found her passion in life despite a hostile work environment, both inside and outside the RCMP. Her story pulses with excitement as she recounts her initial forays into drug busts, surveillance and undercover missions–all the while suffering silently with PTSD after a physical assault perpetrated by a trusted member of the vaunted force she strived so hard to become part of.

Told with exuberance, humor and astonishing honesty, Woman In Scarlet, is a thrilling police car ride-along, as well as a deeply personal and courageous view of one woman’s evolution from a fledgling cadet to a respected trailblazer for social and political change.

Read Woman In Scarlet today for a remarkable journey filled with brutal obstacles, the heartbreaks of loss and the triumphs of achievement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/12/22.

Currently $1.

*Free Trader Complete Omnibus - Books 1-9: A Cat and his Human Minions *




  








With a vision of a world free from war, one man and a cat set out to make their fortune.
The most lucrative? Trading in tech of the ancients. If they could find it and bring it to willing buyers. If only it were that easy.
But then everything changed. It became bigger than Braden and the Golden Warrior.
Braden only wanted free trade. But there needed to be peace.
And that became his mission.

Joined by a cast of sentient characters, Braden and G-War fight for all humanity.
All nine books of the Free Trader in one collection.

1: The Free Trader of Warren Deep
2: The Free Trader of Planet Vii
3: Adventures on RV Traveler
4: Battle for the Amazon
5: Free the North!
6: Free Trader on the High Seas
7: Southern Discontent
8: The Great Cat Rebellion
9: Return to the Traveler


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Space Race: The Complete Series (Books 1-3) *




  








The brand-new collection featuring all 3 Space Race novels. Almost 1000 pages of alien invasion, mystery, and sci-fi adventure. Get your copy today!

Arlo Lewis was a famous pilot prodigy, until his grandfather left on an exploratory mission to Proxima and never returned. Now, with a bleak future, he works as a hauler for one of the biggest Primary Corporations.

When the Board calls for the very first Space Race, the CEO of SeaTech lures Arlo to run his team.

What starts out as a race for the rights to mine Proxima, quickly turns into something far more sinister, with intergalactic ramifications.

War is coming, and it’s up to Arlo and his new allies to protect Earth and everyone on it.

Space Race will keep you on the edge of your seat with mysterious twists, evil corporations, and deadly aliens.

From the author of First Life, Lost Contact, and The Event, comes another hit series.

Included Inside:

Space Race (Space Race Book One)
Space Battle (Space Race Book Two)
Space Strike (Space Race Book Three)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Baldwin's Legacy: The Complete Collection (Books 1-6) *




  








A brand-new collection featuring all 6 Baldwin’s Legacy novels. Over 1800 pages of space battles, starship exploration, betrayals, and redemption. Get your copy today!

Thomas Baldwin has been appointed captain of the state-of-the-art flagship Constantine, named after his heroic grandfather. The Statu war was won, and the Concord has enjoyed fifty years of relative peace.

When Baldwin’s first mission turns deadly, he fears the worst. The Statu have returned.

Included inside:

Confrontation (Baldwin’s Legacy Book One)
Unification (Baldwin’s Legacy Book Two)
Culmination (Baldwin’s Legacy Book Three)
Hierarchy (Baldwin’s Legacy Book Four)
Lineage (Baldwin’s Legacy Book Five)
Legacy (Baldwin’s Legacy Book Six)

Join the Concord today! Until we meet in the Vastness...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*First Life (The River Saga Book One)*




  








A dangerous expedition. Extraterrestrial alliances. Unpredictable enemies.

Colton Beck has six months to live. He works for the Angor near Los Angeles, aware that any day could be his last.

The Angor arrived twenty years ago, resolved to help mankind survive, but not everyone believes their motives are honorable.

When the Angor offer humanity a colony world, Colton is determined to see another planet before his final breath. He’s been diagnosed with Xeno, a rare disorder that surfaced with the Angor’s arrival, but he won’t let this stop him.

With the help of his old friend Indie Hart, now the single most powerful human on Earth, he joins the Expedition to Dicore.

They access the River, an alien technology that allows nearly instantaneous travel between worlds, and their universe is quickly expanded.

What they find on Dicore is far from idyllic, and Colton struggles to navigate their new existence while coping with his impending death.

First Life is a gripping science fiction adventure tale from the Best-Selling author of The Event, Lost Contact, and Final Days.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Soulless (Parasol Protectorate Series Book 1) *




  








Buffy meets Jane Austen in the first book of this wickedly funny NYT bestselling series about a young woman whose brush with the supernatural leads to a deadly investigation of London's high society.

Alexia Tarabotti is laboring under a great many social tribulations. First, she has no soul. Second, she's a spinster whose father is both Italian and dead. Third, she was rudely attacked by a vampire, breaking all standards of social etiquette.

Where to go from there? From bad to worse apparently, for Alexia accidentally kills the vampire -- and then the appalling Lord Maccon (loud, messy, gorgeous, and werewolf) is sent by Queen Victoria to investigate.

With unexpected vampires appearing and expected vampires disappearing, everyone seems to believe Alexia responsible. Can she figure out what is actually happening to London's high society? Will her soulless ability to negate supernatural powers prove useful or just plain embarrassing? Finally, who is the real enemy, and do they have treacle tart?

Soulless is the first book of the Parasol Protectorate series: a comedy of manners set in Victorian London, full of werewolves, vampires, dirigibles, and tea-drinking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Sun Wolf and Starhawk Series Books 1–3: The Ladies of Mandrigyn, Witches of Wenshar, and The Dark Hand of Magic *




  








Three fantasy novels of war and wizardry by a “fabulously talented” New York Times–bestselling author (Charlaine Harris).

In The Ladies of Mandrigyn, a brilliant mercenary must lead his army against the forces of the most powerful wizard alive. Gifted with courage, strength, and the intelligence to know when to fight, Sun Wolf is the greatest mercenary in a land overrun by war. With his first lieutenant, Starhawk, at his side, he has laid waste to countless cities, taking the best of their treasures for himself, and distributing the rest among his bloodthirsty crew.

Then a woman comes to him, an emissary from the town of Mandrigyn, a lush port city recently sacked by a powerful, mad wizard of unmatched abilities. She offers Sun Wolf untold riches for the use of his army, but the captain is not fool enough to wage war against a magician. He refuses her offer, but that is not the end of it. The women of Mandrigyn can be very persuasive.

In The Witches of Wenshar, to harness his newfound magical powers, Sun Wolf must cross the desert in search of a witch who can teach him the ways of sorcery. Accompanied by his lieutenant, Starhawk, he travels across the forbidding desert to the land of Wenshar, where witchcraft is said to flourish. There he seeks out a witch with powers far beyond her years, who is rumored to have mastered the ancient art of white magic. But when he and Starhawk finally reach her, there is evil in the air—an evil against which all their might is useless. Sun Wolf must learn to harness his newfound powers—or be taken by this sinister trap.

In The Dark Hand of Magic, Sun Wolf must use his immature magical powers to rescue his old army from an evil wizard’s curse. A string of rotten luck has befallen his old crew’s latest campaign, and they have begun to suspect a curse. Their arrows break; their food rots; their tunnels cave in. They have heard rumors of Sun Wolf’s magical abilities, and beg for his help. But when he goes after whatever is targeting his men, he finds himself up against the deadliest force he has ever encountered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Little Friend: A Novel (Vintage Contemporaries) *




  








The second novel by Donna Tartt, bestselling author of The Goldfinch (winner of the 2014 Pulitzer Prize), The Little Friend is a grandly ambitious and utterly riveting novel of childhood, innocence and evil.


The setting is Alexandria, Mississippi, where one Mother’s Day a little boy named Robin Cleve Dufresnes was found hanging from a tree in his parents’ yard. Twelve years later Robin’s murder is still unsolved and his family remains devastated. So it is that Robin’s sister Harriet—unnervingly bright, insufferably determined, and unduly influenced by the fiction of Kipling and Robert Louis Stevenson--sets out to unmask his killer. Aided only by her worshipful friend Hely, Harriet crosses her town’s rigid lines of race and caste and burrows deep into her family’s history of loss. Filled with hairpin turns of plot and “a bustling, ridiculous humanity worthy of Dickens” (The New York Times Book Review), The Little Friend is a work of myriad enchantments by a writer of prodigious talent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Brother & Sister: A Memoir *




  






NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

When they were kids in the suburbs of Los Angeles in the 1950s, Diane Keaton and her younger brother, Randy, were best friends and companions. But as they grew up, Randy became troubled, then reclusive. Before he was thirty, he was divorced, an alcoholic, a man who couldn’t hold on to full-time work—his life a world away from his sister’s, and from the rest of their family. Now Diane delves into the nuances of their shared, and separate, pasts to confront the difficult question of why and how Randy ended up living his life on “the other side of normal.” In beautiful and fearless prose intertwined with journal entries, letters, and poetry—much of it Randy’s own—and supplemented by personal photographs and artwork, this insightful, heartfelt memoir contemplates the inner workings of a family, the ties of love and responsibility that hold it together, and the special bond between siblings—even those who are pulled far apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Beyond Contempt: How Liberals Can Communicate Across the Great Divide*




  








A guide to productive dialogue across ideological divides with practical tools for building trust, defusing hostility, and approaching hot-button topics.

With the election of President Biden, many liberals thought that the world of political discourse would somehow go back to normal. But the continued extremism of Republican politicians and conservative pundits has only stoked the flames of progressive disdain in ways that make it harder than ever to engage in civil debate.


In Beyond Contempt, Erica Etelson shows us how to communicate effectively across the political divide without soft-pedaling our beliefs—or playing into the hands of divisive politicians. Using Powerful Non-Defensive Communication skill sets, we can express ourselves in ways that inspire open-minded consideration instead of triggering defensive reactions. With detailed instruction and helpful examples, Etelson demonstrates how we can open hearts and minds in unexpected ways.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Better Off Read (A Bookmobile Mystery Book 1) *




  








When her best hope of saving her storm-damaged library is found murdered, senior librarian Cleo Watkins hits the road in her bookmobile in search of justice

Septuagenarian librarian Cleo Watkins won’t be shushed when an upstart young mayor threatens to permanently shelve her tiny town’s storm-damaged library. She takes to her bookmobile, Words on Wheels, to collect allies and rally library support throughout Catalpa Springs, Georgia.

However, Cleo soon rolls into trouble. A major benefactor known for his eccentric DIY projects requests all available books on getting away with murder. He’s no Georgia peach, and Cleo wonders if she should worry about his plans. She knows she should when she discovers him bludgeoned and evidence points to her best friend, Mary-Rose Garland.

Sure of Mary-Rose’s innocence, Cleo applies her librarian’s sleuthing skills to the case, assisted by friends, family, and the dapper antiquarian bookseller everyone keeps calling her boyfriend. Evidence stacks up, but a killer is overdue to strike again. With lives and her library on the line, Cleo must shift into high gear to close the book on murder in Better Off Read, the charming Bookmobile series debut by Nora Page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Read Herring Hunt (Mystery Bookshop Book 2) *




  








Mystery bookstore owner Samantha Washington is about to find out it's not so easy to play Monday morning quarterback when it comes to murder. . .

To the town of North Harbor, Michigan, MISU quarterback Dawson Alexander is a local hero. To Samantha Washington, owner of the Market Street Mysteries Bookstore, Dawson is more than a tenant—he’s like an adopted son. But to the police, he is their prime suspect after his ex-girlfriend is found murdered. It’s more than enough real-life drama for Sam to tackle, but her role as a mystery writer also calls. Returning to the English countryside between the wars, she finds Lady Daphne Marsh in quite the quandary. Someone has tried to murder the scandalous American divorcée Wallis Simpson, for whom Edward VIII so recently abdicated his throne. It seems finding a suspect is no small challenge when most of England has a motive . . .

While Sam’s lawyer sister Jenna rushes in to build Dawson's defense, Sam and her lively grandmother, Nana Jo, huddle up to solve the mystery and blow the whistle on the real killer. With the tenacious members of the Sleuthing Senior Book Club eager to come off the sidelines, Sam and her team just might stop a killer from completing another deadly play . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in Retribution (A New Scotland Yard Mystery Book 2) *




  








Two of Scotland Yard’s finest—who happen to be married—navigate darkest London to solve a series of murders that blur every line between right and wrong.

Chief Inspector Michael Sinclair, also known as Lord Acton, and rookie detective Kathleen Doyle ruffle more than a few feathers at CID Headquarters when their relationship comes to light. But office politics quickly become trivial amid a rash of underworld murders. As the body count climbs, Doyle uncovers a vicious war over lucrative turf between the Russian mafia and an Irish terrorist group. But their acts of revenge are almost too much for Scotland Yard to keep up with—and when Acton seems unusually troubled by the crimes, Doyle wonders what sparked the conflict in the first place.

Perhaps there’s nothing more to it than under-the-table business dealings gone awry. Or perhaps a single act of vigilante justice ignited a brutal battle. As Doyle and Acton fight not to become the next victims, they’ll find that the truth may be best left unspoken, and retribution may be best left to fate…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Red Ripper: Inside the Mind of Russia's Most Brutal Serial Killer *




  








The shocking true story of the Russian serial killer who brutally murdered more than fifty victims—and evaded capture for over a decade.

By the time he was brought to trial in 1992, Soviet serial killer Andrei Chikatilo had killed more than fifty women and children, often sexually abusing them and leaving their bodies mutilated beyond recognition. Although he was initially arrested in 1984, the police lacked enough evidence to pin the unsolved murders on him and he was able to torture and kill dozens more before his eventual conviction. Compiling exclusive interviews and trial transcripts, journalist and editor at London’s Sunday Times Peter Conradi reveals how the grandfather and former teacher carried out a horrific twelve-year killing spree right under the nose of authority.

Based on extensive research into Chikatilo’s past and the elements of Soviet society that allowed his crimes to go unsolved for so long, Conradi delves into the life of one of history’s most prolific and disturbing serial killers. Interviews with Moscow police detectives detail the fervent hunt for the man who preyed on young children, prostitutes, and runaways—a search that turned up many dead ends and false convictions before a massive undercover surveillance effort ultimately nabbed Chikatilo.

A chilling look into the deranged mind of a monster, The Red Ripper is a comprehensive and shocking true crime account—plus photos—of one of the twentieth century’s deadliest killers and the manhunt to catch him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cross Roads (Sisterhood Book 18 )*




  








“Suspense, conspiracy, intrigue, and Michaels’ unique brand of humor will keep her many fans happy,” as the New York Times bestselling series continues (Booklist).

The Sisterhood will not be broken . . . 

It’s been a year and a half since the women of the Sisterhood received their presidential pardons, but the freedom they craved has come at a high price. The impossibly lucrative positions handed out to them by the mysterious Global Securities company have turned out to be golden handcuffs—scattering them around the world, cutting off communication, and leaving them in miserable isolation.

But a happy homecoming at the old Virginia farmhouse is marred by the hijacking of Nikki and Kathryn’s private jet. It seems their few fellow passengers are not ordinary travelers—they’re an elite group of Interpol agents who urgently need the Sisterhood’s help. Now the ladies face a stark choice: resume their vigilante status for one of their most hazardous assignments yet or try to outwit a group of powerful adversaries willing to use truly desperate measures. This time, everything is in the balance—their lives, their friendship, and the freedom they fought so hard to gain . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*My Husband's Wife: A Novel *




  








“The novel’s plot is as provocative as its title.” —The Washington Post

From the bestselling author of The Dead Ex, a deliciously addictive psychological thriller about the powerful effects of little white lies on three intertwined lives--and when those secrets become deadly 

When young lawyer Lily marries Ed, she’s determined to make a fresh start and leave the secrets of the past behind. But then she takes on her first murder case and meets Joe, a convicted murderer to whom Lily is strangely drawn—and for whom she will soon be willing to risk almost anything.

But Lily is not the only one with secrets. Her next-door neighbor Carla may be only nine, but she has already learned that secrets are powerful things. That they can get her whatever she wants.

When Lily finds Carla on her doorstep twelve years later, a chain of events is set in motion that can end only one way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Hidden Soldier: Gripping World War 2 Historical Fiction *




  








"Read this story about the love of a father for a little girl and come away a better person for it." Amazon reviewer.

Peter and his two-year-old daughter, Sara, escape war-torn Poland after WW2 and settle in Pennsylvania, but when tragedy strikes twenty-one years later, the dark secrets of the past will be revealed.

Eastern Poland, 1942

On the run from the Nazis in occupied Poland with his daughter, Peter Kovalenko goes on a deadly mission to prove himself to the Polish resistance. He meets Natalia, a beautiful underground fighter with little left to live for. Desperate to hide Sara from the horrors of the fighting, the trio hide out together, waiting for the war to end. But when the Soviet forces return, fate will intervene once more, leaving Peter and Sara alone and facing a deadly chase to survive that will lead them all the way to America.

Philadelphia, 1966

After one of his friends from the war is killed in a hit and run, a bomb rips through the social club where Peter, his brother, and the rest of their friends meet after the funeral. One of the men is killed and Peter is left in a coma. Realizing her family is being targeted, and without her father to turn to, Sara teams up with Tom Kirby, an FBI agent who’s meeting a wall of silence at every turn. Working with, and getting ever closer to Tom, Sara will reveal secrets and conspiracies that stretch from the Philadelphia underworld all the way back to the darkest days of the holocaust in Poland. She will be forced to confront demons of the past she never knew existed and face truths that will change her life forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Disposables: A Novel (A Bruno Johnson Thriller Book 1) *




  







Bruno Johnson, a tough street cop, member of the elite violent crime task force, feared by the bad guys, admired by the good, finds his life derailed when a personal tragedy forces him to break the law. Now he's an ex-con and his life on parole is not going well. He is hassled by the police at every opportunity and to make matters even more difficult, his former partner, Robby Wicks, now a high-ranking detective, bullies him into helping solve a high profile crime - unofficially, of course. Meantime, Bruno's girlfriend, Marie, brings out the good, the real Bruno, and even though they veer totally outside the law, he and Marie dedicate themselves to saving abused children, creating a type of underground railroad for neglected kids at risk, disposable kids. What they must do is perilous they step far outside the law, battling a warped justice system and Bruno's former partner, with his own evil agenda.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Broken Reality: "A suspense thriller that grabs you by the throat and doesn't let go!"*




  








10-year-old Danny Madsen has been missing for four days. His godfather, Jesse, gives up on the police investigating the case and starts his own search for the boy. Driving along a deserted road, Jesse hits a stretch of black ice at the same time Danny appears from the bushes.
From that moment, life - and reality - are forever changed for two loving families.

"It's the kind of situation we all hope will never happen to us. A psychological thriller? You bet...and one of the best I've ever read! Awesome read!"
~ Viga Boland, "Readers' Favorite" Reviewer


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A MacCallister Christmas *




  








New York Times Bestseller

From bestselling authors William W. and J.A. Johnstone comes a special action-packed holiday western tale of peace on earth and bad will toward men . . .

Johnstone Country. Where Legends Are Born.

Ever since he left Scotland to start a new life in America, Duff MacCallister has stayed true to the values and traditions of his clan in the Highlands. But as Christmas approaches, he yearns to reconnect with his family—even the ones he hasn’t met yet. This year, two of his American cousins—twins Andrew and Rosanna—will be joining Duff for the holidays at the Sky Meadow Ranch. That is, if they manage to get there alive . . .
The twins’ train is held up by not one, but two vicious outlaw gangs. The Jessup gang has been using the Spalding gang’s hideout to plan the robbery. The Jessups just lost two of their brothers in a bank job gone wrong—courtesy of Duff MacCallister—and they’re gunning for revenge. Together, these two bloodthirsty bands of killers and thieves are teaming up to make this one Christmas the MacCallisters will never forget. But Duff’s ready to deliver his own brand of gun-blazing justice, holidays be damned . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Water: A Zack Wilder Thriller (The Fulcrum Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*





  








FBI Special Agent Zack Wilder has a secret. One that could tear his world apart.

Now, someone else knows.

When Zack’s partner is killed and his case hits a dead end, he is reassigned to work with Dr. Olivia Bishop of the Environmental Protection Agency. At first it seems a straightforward case of industrial pollution, albeit one that has killed hundreds. But soon it becomes evident that this is only the beginning.

Someone is determined to highlight all the ways our fresh water is being destroyed. And clearly, they believe the more people who die, the more powerful the message.

Now Zack is being blackmailed into sabotaging the investigation, and Olivia’s life is threatened. She’s a strong woman, but Zack has dangerous enemies and even more dangerous friends.

He must decide how far he is willing to go to keep his secret. Who is he willing to sacrifice? It’s a race against time to hunt down the blackmailer. Can Zack find him and stop him before millions die and Zack’s secret is exposed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deepfake: A Zack Wilder Thriller (The Fulcrum Book 3) *




  








Seeing is believing.

That’s always been the case. Until now.

When FBI Special Agent Zack Wilder is shown a video of his brother, a US Senator, having sex with a congressman, he’s shocked. But the most shocking thing of all: it never happened. The video is a deepfake, but unlike any that have come before; it’s flawless, impossible to distinguish from the real thing.

The line between truth and lies isn’t blurring—it’s being erased.

Zack is an expert on deception. After all, his whole life is based on secrets and lies. Now he must delve into the deadly world of deepfakes and disinformation to discover who is behind the video of his brother, and why. And it soon becomes clear that the video is only a small piece in a vast conspiracy to destabilize the American government and force the world into devastating conflicts.

Time is running out. Can Zack find a way to distinguish truth from lies before the world is plunged into a nuclear catastrophe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Under Siege: A Jake Grafton Novel (Jake Grafton Series Book 3) *




  








A fighter pilot races to stop a terrorist plot in Washington, DC, in this thriller by a New York Times–bestselling author hailed as “brilliant” by Tom Clancy.
When the psychotic Colombian drug lord Chano Aldana is extradited to the United States for trial, he brings his army of vicious mercenaries with him. And as Aldana’s hit men target the President of the United States, the capital is plunged into chaos that only veteran fighter pilot Jake Grafton can stop. With the help of an investigative journalist and an undercover agent, Grafton must find the deadly assassins before they can strike again. But time is running out, and the future of the country hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hard Target (OPSIG Team Black Series Book 2) *




  








After an assassination attempt on the president-elect, the OPSIG team is on the hunt in this “terrific thriller” from the USA Today–bestselling author (Lee Child).

Hard Target by Alan Jacobson is a ticking time bomb that will keep you clinging to the edge of your seat . . . and turning the pages. 

An explosion pulverizes the president-elect’s helicopter on election night. It soon becomes clear that the group behind the assassination attempt possesses far greater reach than the FBI Joint Terrorism Task Force has yet encountered—and a plot so deeply interwoven in the country’s fabric that it threatens to upend America’s political system.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lost Codex(OPSIG Team Black Series 3) *




  








In this “brilliant” thriller from the USA Today–bestselling author, ancient biblical documents are at the center of a devastating terrorist threat (Jeffery Deaver).

In 930 CE, a revered group of scholars pens the first sanctioned Bible, planting the seed from which other major religions will grow. But in 1953, half the manuscript goes missing while being transported from Syria. Around the same time, in the foothills of the Dead Sea, an ancient scroll is discovered—and promptly stolen.

Six decades later, both parchments stand at the heart of a geopolitical battle between foreign governments and radical extremists, threatening the lives of millions. With the American homeland under siege, the president turns to a team of uniquely trained covert operatives including FBI profiler Karen Vail, Special Forces veteran Hector DeSantos, and FBI terrorism expert Aaron Uziel. Their mission: Find the stolen documents and capture—or kill—those responsible for unleashing a coordinated and unprecedented terrorist attack on US soil.

Set in DC, New York, Paris, England, and Israel, The Lost Codex has been hailed by Douglas Preston as “a masterwork of international suspense” and “an outstanding novel."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Silent Spring *




  







Rachel Carson’s Silent Spring was first published in three serialized excerpts in the New Yorker in June of 1962. The book appeared in September of that year and the outcry that followed its publication forced the banning of DDT and spurred revolutionary changes in the laws affecting our air, land, and water. Carson’s passionate concern for the future of our planet reverberated powerfully throughout the world, and her eloquent book was instrumental in launching the environmental movement. It is without question one of the landmark books of the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Medieval Sieges & Siegecraft *




  







Here Geoffrey Hindley serves us the history of military sieges from every angle, tracing the development of fortifications and equipment (offensive and defensive), penning vivid portraits of the weapons involved, exploring the psychology of laying siege, and even describing the role played by women and camp followers in battle. He shows siege tactics in action through real-life case studies of famous sieges that changed the course of history in medieval Europe and the Holy Land. His stimulating and accessible study will be fascinating reading for medieval specialists and for anyone who is interested in the history of warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Madame Fourcade's Secret War: The Daring Young Woman Who Led France's Largest Spy Network Against Hitler *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The little-known true story of Marie-Madeleine Fourcade, the woman who headed the largest spy network in occupied France during World War II, from the bestselling author of Citizens of London and Last Hope Island

“Brava to Lynne Olson for a biography that should challenge any outdated assumptions about who deserves to be called a hero.”—The Washington Post

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY NPR AND THE WASHINGTON POST 

In 1941 a thirty-one-year-old Frenchwoman, a young mother born to privilege and known for her beauty and glamour, became the leader of a vast intelligence organization—the only woman to serve as a chef de résistance during the war. Strong-willed, independent, and a lifelong rebel against her country’s conservative, patriarchal society, Marie-Madeleine Fourcade was temperamentally made for the job. Her group’s name was Alliance, but the Gestapo dubbed it Noah’s Ark because its agents used the names of animals as their aliases. The name Marie-Madeleine chose for herself was Hedgehog: a tough little animal, unthreatening in appearance, that, as a colleague of hers put it, “even a lion would hesitate to bite.”

No other French spy network lasted as long or supplied as much crucial intelligence—including providing American and British military commanders with a 55-foot-long map of the beaches and roads on which the Allies would land on D-Day—as Alliance. The Gestapo pursued them relentlessly, capturing, torturing, and executing hundreds of its three thousand agents, including Fourcade’s own lover and many of her key spies. Although Fourcade, the mother of two young children, moved her headquarters every few weeks, constantly changing her hair color, clothing, and identity, she was captured twice by the Nazis. Both times she managed to escape—once by slipping naked through the bars of her jail cell—and continued to hold her network together even as it repeatedly threatened to crumble around her.

Now, in this dramatic account of the war that split France in two and forced its people to live side by side with their hated German occupiers, Lynne Olson tells the fascinating story of a woman who stood up for her nation, her fellow citizens, and herself.

“Fast-paced and impressively researched . . . Olson writes with verve and a historian’s authority. . . . With this gripping tale, Lynne Olson pays [Marie-Madeleine Fourcade] what history has so far denied her. France, slow to confront the stain of Vichy, would do well to finally honor a fighter most of us would want in our foxhole.”—The New York Times Book Review


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Nuremberg Trial *




  







Here is a gripping account of the major postwar trial of the Nazi hierarchy in World War II. The Nuremberg Trial brilliantly recreates the trial proceedings and offers a reasoned, often profound examination of the processes that created international law. From the whimpering of Kaltenbrunner and Ribbentrop on the stand to the icy coolness of Goering, each participant is vividly drawn. Includes twenty-four photographs of the key players as well as extensive references, sources, biographies, and an index.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Deniable Agent : Undercover in Afghanistan *




  








‘Vivid and uncomfortable reading’ – Daily Mail

As far as Colin Berry's family were concerned, he'd gone to Afghanistan after the fall of the Taliban to market low-cost housing. But in fact, Berry, a former soldier, had been recruited by British intelligence to secretly buy back weapons systems that had been delivered to the Mujahideen during their struggle against the Soviets.

It was a gruelling and dangerous mission during which he saw first-hand the ravaging effects of decades of warfare on a country and its people. It ended in a hotel-room shoot-out that left two Afghans dead and Berry himself seriously wounded.

In The Deniable Agent, Colin Berry gives a riveting insight into the covert world of intelligence. He also finally reveals the truth about what happened in the Intercontinental Hotel that night and how he spent nearly a year in the brutal conditions of an Afghan jail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/12/22.

Currently $2.

*Among Heroes: A U.S. Navy SEAL's True Story of Friendship, Heroism, and the Ultimate Sacrifice *




  








Navy SEAL sniper and New York Times bestselling author Brandon Webb’s personal account of eight of his friends and fellow SEALs who made the ultimate sacrifice.

“Knowing these great men—who they were, how they lived, and what they stood for—has changed my life. We can’t let them be forgotten. We’ve mourned their deaths. Let’s celebrate their lives.”—Brandon Webb

As a Navy SEAL, Brandon Webb rose to the top of the world’s most elite sniper corps, experiencing years of punishing training and combat missions from the Persian Gulf to Afghanistan. Along the way, Webb served beside, trained, and supported men he came to know not just as fellow warriors, but as friends and, eventually, as heroes.

This is his personal account of eight extraordinary SEALs who gave all for their comrades and their country with remarkable valor and abiding humanity: Matt “Axe” Axelson, who perished on Afghanistan’s Lone Survivor mission; Chris Campbell, Heath Robinson, and JT Tumilson, who were among the casualties of Extortion 17; Glen Doherty, Webb’s best friend, killed while helping secure the successful rescue and extraction of American CIA and State Department diplomats in Benghazi; and other close friends, classmates, and fellow warriors. These are men who left behind powerfully instructive examples of what it means to be alive—and what it truly means to be a hero.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/13/22.

Currently $1.

*Conviction (Scattered Stars: Conviction Book 1) *




  








A starfighter squadron driven to desertion
Hunted by friends and enemies alike
With one final hope for a new beginning

The last reward Kira Demirci expected for heroism in a time of war was to spend the rest of her life dodging assassins—but when her government betrays her as part of their surrender, she and her comrades flee the star system of Apollo to the edge of civilized space.

The Syntactic Cluster is disorganized, disunified, and in desperate need of the nova fighters Kira smuggled out of Apollo with her. With an entire squadron supposed to follow in her wake, it falls to her to build a new home for her comrades.

But their enemy’s reach may be longer than her worst nightmares—and even her new friends may not be all that they appear…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Duel in the Dark (Blood on the Stars Book 1) *




  








There is one chance to avert war.

Read the first book in Jay Allan’s blockbuster Blood on the Stars series.

A duel, in the deepest darks, a savage fight between two veteran warriors, two captains, two heroes.

An epic battle that only one can survive. A fight to determine if there is peace, or a bloody war where billions will die.

The Confederation battleship Dauntless has spent ten months patrolling the border, alone, watching for an attack from the enemy Union. The crew is exhausted, and the aging vessel needs repairs.

The fleet is mobilized, ready for the war it knows is coming. The forward bases are overloaded beyond capacity, and Dauntless is sent clear across the Confederation, to a base along the peaceful and sleepy sector known as the Far Rim.

But the quiet frontier isn’t quite what it seems, and a distress call from a mining colony at the edge of Confederation space, sends Captain Tyler Barron and his ship forward into the unknown.

Barron and his crew have their ship—and each other—but they can expect no reinforcements. His superiors believe that Union deceit is at play, that the attack is merely a diversion, intended to draw Confederation forces from the disputed border. Their orders are clear: no ships will be transferred from the main front. Stopping whatever is happening on the Far Rim is Barron’s responsibility, and his alone.

Barron is the grandson of the Confederation’s greatest hero, and his name has always carried great privilege, along with crushing responsibility. Now he must prove that he has inherited more than just a name from his famous ancestor.

He must face the enemy, and win the victory.

Before the Confederation is caught between two enemies and destroyed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Seed to Harvest: The Complete Patternist Series (The Patternist Series) *




  









The complete Patternist series—the acclaimed science fiction epic of a world transformed by a secret race of telepaths and their devastating rise to power.

In the late seventeenth century, two immortals meet in an African forest. Anyanwu is a healer, a three-hundred-year-old woman who uses her wisdom to help those around her. The other is Doro, a malevolent despot who has mastered the power of stealing the bodies of others when his wears out. Together they will change the world. Over the next three centuries, Doro mounts a colossal selective breeding project, attempting to create a master race of telepaths. He succeeds beyond his wildest dreams, splitting the human race down the middle and establishing a new world order dominated by the most manipulative minds on Earth. In these four novels, award-winning author Octavia E. Butler tells the classic story that began her legendary career: a mythic tale of the transformation of civilization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ashes of the Sun (Burningblade & Silvereye Book 1) *




  








"Ashes of the Sun is fantasy at its finest"--Nicholas Eames, author of Kings of the Wyld

Long ago, a magical war destroyed an empire, and a new one was built in its ashes. But still the old grudges simmer, and two siblings will fight on opposite sides to save their world in the start of Django Wexler's new epic fantasy trilogy.
Gyre hasn't seen his beloved sister since their parents sold her to the mysterious Twilight Order. Now, twelve years after her disappearance, Gyre's sole focus is revenge, and he's willing to risk anything and anyone to claim enough power to destroy the Order.
Chasing rumors of a fabled city protecting a powerful artifact, Gyre comes face-to-face with his lost sister. But she isn't who she once was. Trained to be a warrior, Maya wields magic for the Twilight Order's cause. Standing on opposite sides of a looming civil war, the two siblings will learn that not even the ties of blood will keep them from splitting the world in two.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Intercepts: a horror novel *




  








Featured on:

Cosmopolitan's "31 Best Horror Books of All Time" List

Joe works at a facility that performs human experimentation.
His work just followed him home.

The government wanted to unlock hidden abilities in the human mind.

They put subjects in extreme sensory deprivation.

All the test subjects went violently insane.

But the research continued.

Today it has been perfected.

Almost perfected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*LOOP: A Pulse-Pounding Novel of Science-Fiction Horror *




  








WTF is LOOP?
LOOP is part sci-fi/horror yarn, and part zombie/pandemic/survival epic, a cyberpunk, dystopian techno-thriller set in middle America that grips the reader in its monstrous bloody hands and refuses to let go!

★★★★★ "A tour de force... Violence and carnage are terrifying and starkly realistic... I wouldn't change a f*cking syllable." Ben Clement — "Giants On My Shoulders"
★★★★★ "...a relentless, terrifying sci-fi thriller with visceral intensity that invades the psyche and never lets go." Debbie Lynn Elias — "Behind The Lens"

When a new social media app powered by AI and stolen military technology begins remapping human DNA, the world explodes with conspiracies, viral media, and deadly consequences!
After a small college town becomes ground zero for a zombie-like plague, the fate of the town, and maybe the world, lies in the hands of a one-legged badass, a nearly naked Interpol agent,a waif-like retro-gaming genius, and the military scientist that started it all!

Racing against a deadly cover-up set in motion by a secret congressional committee, an elusive billionaire, and a sociopathic colonel, the town of Mazeville, already battered by a relentless winter storm, begins tearing itself apart from the inside out.
As they battle LOOPERS and the INFECTED for every step above and below ground in the extensive underground labyrinths of Mazeville, our mis-fit heroes, loners all, must come together if the town is to have any chance of survival.

MAN’S MOST TERRIFYING MONSTERS WILL BE BORN ON THE INTERNET
Inspired by real-world advances in facial recognition, machine learning and artificial intelligence, along with the apocalypse of a zombie-like plague, rampant conspiracies of genetic engineering and equally dangerous viral media, readers are calling Award-Winning Film Director Kely McClung’s LOOP “prescient, brutal, and effortlessly cool..." and “...unrelenting in action, terror, and pure imagination."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Helicoprion *




  








A series of violent shark attacks off the shores of northern California draw the attention of pessimistic Detective Luke Jansen. Despite reports of shark sightings by witnesses, the injuries appear to be more reminiscent of a chainsaw-wielding maniac rather than shark bites.

Things get stranger when marine biologist Elise Sheldon encounters the creature. Exhausted and traumatized, she is quickly dismissed after she makes the claim that the beast is a Helicoprion. Thought to be extinct, the creature wields a spiraling set of teeth that can dice anything caught in its path. Unable to convince anyone of its existence, Elise turns to Detective Jansen for assistance.

With little help from the police department, Luke and Elise form an unlikely alliance to uncover the truth. Their investigation puts them face-to-face with a violent man-eating shark, and the terrifying reason for its existence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Alice: Princess Andrew of Greece*




  








Hugo Vickers's Alice is the remarkable story of Princess Andrew of Greece, whose life seemed intertwined with every event of historical importance in twentieth century Europe.

"In 1953, at the coronation of Queen Elizabeth II, Princess Alice was dressed from head to foot in a long gray dress and a gray cloak, and a nun's veil. Amidst all the jewels, and velvet and coronets, and the fine uniforms, she exuded an unworldly simplicity. Seated with the royal family, she was a part of them, yet somehow distanced from them. Inasmuch as she is remembered at all today, it is as this shadowy figure in gray nun's clothes..."

Princess Alice, mother of Prince Phillip, was something of a mystery figure even within her own family. She was born deaf, at Windsor Castle, in the presence of her grandmother, Queen Victoria, and brought up in England, Darmstadt, and Malta.

In 1903 she married Prince Andrew of Greece and Denmark, and from then on her life was overshadowed by wars, revolutions, and enforced periods of exile. By the time she was thirty-five, virtually every point of stability was overthrown. Though the British royal family remained in the ascendant, her German family ceased to be ruling princes, her two aunts who had married Russian royalty had come to savage ends, and soon afterwards Alice's own husband was nearly executed as a political scapegoat.

The middle years of her life, which should have followed a conventional and fulfilling path, did the opposite. She suffered from a serious religious crisis and at the age of forty-five was removed from her family and placed in a sanitarium in Switzerland, where she was pronounced a paranoid schizophrenic. As her stay in the clinic became prolonged, there was a time where it seemed she might never walk free again. How she achieved her recovery is just one of the remarkable aspects of her story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rose Harbor in Bloom: A Novel *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Hailed as “the reigning queen of women’s fiction” (The Sacramento Bee), Debbie Macomber is renowned for her novels of love, friendship, and the promise of fresh starts. Now Macomber returns to the charming Rose Harbor Inn, where each guest finds a second chance and every room comes with an inspiring new view.

Since moving to Cedar Cove, Jo Marie Rose has truly started to feel at home, and her neighbors have become her closest friends. Now it’s springtime, and Jo Marie is eager to finish the most recent addition to her inn. In memory of her late husband, Paul, she has designed a beautiful rose garden for the property and enlisted handyman Mark Taylor to help realize it. She and Mark don’t always see eye-to-eye—and at times he seems far removed—yet deep down, Jo Marie finds great comfort in his company. And while she still seeks a sense of closure, she welcomes her latest guests, who are on their own healing journeys.

Annie Newton arrives in town to orchestrate her grandparents’ fiftieth wedding anniversary celebration. While Annie is excited for the festivities, she’s struggling to move on from her broken engagement, and her grandparents themselves seem to be having trouble getting along. Worse, Annie is forced to see Oliver Sutton, with whom she grew up and who has always mercilessly teased her. But the best parties end with a surprise, and Annie is in for the biggest one of all.

High-powered businesswoman Mary Smith, another Rose Harbor Inn guest, has achieved incredible success in her field, yet serious illness has led her to face her sole, lingering regret. Almost nineteen years ago, she ended her relationship with her true love, George Hudson, and now she’s returned to Cedar Cove to make amends.

Compassion and joy await Jo Marie, Annie, and Mary as they make peace with their pasts and look boldly toward their futures. Rose Harbor in Bloom is Debbie Macomber at her heartwarming best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Spencer's Mountain: The Family that Inspired the TV Series The Waltons*




  








In this classic novel that inspired the TV series The Waltons, a father struggles to support his large family in Depression-era rural Virginia.

For generations, the Spencers lived on the mountain that still bears their name in the Blue Hills of Virginia. But the hard times changed everything. Now Clay Spencer works at the local mill in New Dominion and lives with his family in housing provided by the company. A proud patriarch, he is determined to build his loved ones a new home in the hills. And he’ll do whatever it takes to give his children the best lives possible—including his eldest son, Clay-Boy.

The first member of the family to graduate high school, Clay-Boy wants to go to college, but the cost of higher education is too great a burden for the Spencers to bear. Still, his father is not easily deterred, even in times of great trials and personal tragedy. But to help his firstborn achieve his cherished dream, the elder Clay may be forced to make a devastating sacrifice that could impact the future of the entire Spencer clan.

Based on the author’s own family background and childhood experiences, and the basis for the classic motion picture featuring Henry Fonda and Maureen O’Hara, Spencer’s Mountain is a moving celebration of familial love and commitment in the face of overwhelming odds. Evocative and unforgettable, it is a timeless American classic that will continue to captivate readers for generations to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pelican Cove Cozy Mystery Series Box Set 1: Books 1-4 in Pelican Cove Cozy Mysteries *




  






Flour, butter ... Murder! Recently divorced baker Jenny King sifts through a pound of clues and red herrings to catch the killer in this bestselling cozy mystery series thousands love.
5 stars - 'Great storyline. Second time I've read this series and I still loved it.'
When forty four year old Jenny King moved to a remote island for a second chance at life, she didn't know it would involve murder. She's working at the Boardwalk Cafe, baking sweet treats to forget the bitter pill that is her life. Then a stranger's body washes up on the beach and her aunt is arrested. Compelled by circumstances, Jenny goes sleuthing to prove her aunt's innocence.
But who said solving a murder was going to be easy?
Jenny follows a baffling trail of twists and turns as she battles with a disapproving sheriff. Flanked by her newly minted friends, the Magnolias, she digs her feet in and marches ahead, evaluating suspects while serving cakes and muffins with a smile. It's only a matter of time before this amateur sleuth solves the puzzle.
If you like cozy murder mysteries with friendly small towns, beach settings, yummy food and a dash of romance, you will love the Pelican Cove cozy mystery series.
This boxed set collection contains four full mysteries with recipes.

Titles - Strawberries and Strangers, Cupcakes and Celebrities, Berries and Birthdays, Sprinkles and Skeletons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Page of Murder (A Seabreeze Bookshop Cozy Mystery Book 1)*




  








A sleepy seaside town in Massachusetts. A quaint bookshop. And a murder.

Returning to Somerset Harbor, Rue Collier looks after her gran’s bookstore while she’s kicking off her retirement with a dream trip to Paris. As Rue settles in, she reunites with old friends and is excited to start a new chapter in her life.

But not long after she rings up her first customer, the town is in an uproar over the murder of a local bakery owner. It doesn’t take long until Rue finds herself smack dab in the middle of a murder investigation that threatens to upend life in her new home.

Will Rue unmask the killer before it’s too late? Or will she unwittingly become their next victim?

This fun-filled and clean bookshop cozy mystery will have you guessing until the very end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Trouble of Fools (The Carlotta Carlyle Mysteries) *




  








This award-winning debut mystery introduces a Boston PI who’s “one of the most sparkling, most irresistible heroines ever to grace the pages of a whodunit” (Chicago Sun-Times).

Six-foot-tall, redheaded ex-cop and Boston-based private eye Carlotta Carlyle is “the genuine article: a straightforward, funny, thoroughly American mystery heroine” (New York Post).

Let go from the Beantown police force for insubordination, Carlotta Carlyle is ready for business. Her first client is the genteel and elderly Margaret Devens, whose brother, Eugene, one of the last in a handful of Boston’s aging Irish cabbies, has suddenly vanished.

The case should be a cinch. Carlotta knows the territory. She even knew Eugene. But when Margaret is attacked, Carlotta fears the disappearance is just one hitch in a bigger scheme. Trolling the local pubs for clues isn’t going to hack it. Especially when she finds herself at odds with the FBI and a Mafia-connected former lover. As a moonlighting cabbie, Carlotta knows the streets well. But even she has no idea just how dangerous a route she’s taken . . .

Winner of the American Mystery Award and nominated for both the Edgar and Shamus Awards, this first book in the series is “beautifully plotted, exciting, moving, and leavened with wit” (Robert B. Parker).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lie Down with the Devil (The Carlotta Carlyle Mysteries) *




  








A jittery bride-to-be draws the Boston PI into an “utterly compelling” case of betrayal and dangerous love (Publisher Weekly, starred review).

Six-foot-tall, redheaded ex-cop and Boston-based private eye Carlotta Carlyle is “the genuine article: a straightforward, funny, thoroughly American mystery heroine” (New York Post).

On the outs with her secretive mob boss lover, Sam Gianelli, Carlotta occupies herself with a seemingly routine case. She feels an immediate bond with her new client, Jessie Franklin. Right now, both women are dealing with issues of trust. For Jessie, it’s the man she’s soon to marry. Tipped off that he’s cheating on her, she wants Carlotta to tail him. No sooner does Carlotta get a track on the likely cad, than Jessie is killed by a hit-and-run driver.

But when the accident is ruled a homicide, Carlotta discovers that Jessie has being lying about everything—including her name and her fiancé. But it’s the reason for roping Carlotta into the deception that has the sleuth on edge. Because Carlotta’s the number one suspect in the murder. Now she must investigate her own past—and Gianelli’s—to save her neck.

Only one thing is certain: “The course of mobbed-up love never runs smooth [in this] startling new chapter in the heroine’s checkered personal life” (Kirkus Reviews).

Lie Down with the Devil is the 12th book in the Carlotta Carlyle Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Pineapple Pack II: Pineapple Port Mystery Series Books 4-6 (Pineapple Port Mysteries - Packs Book 2) *




  








*Books 4-6 of the Pineapple Port Mysteries - money-saving three-book pack!*
Wall Street Journal and USA TODAY Best-Selling author Amy Vansant introduces you to even more wonderfully lovable Pineapple Port characters in books FOUR-SIX of the hilarious mystery series keeping readers on the edge of their seats! The Pineapple Port Mystery Series is both sweet and edgy, and always hilarious!

Pineapple Land War - When your day starts with a man stuck to the top of a sailboat mast, things have to get better, don’t they? When real estate tycoon Bucky Bloom is found stuck to the end of a sailboat mast, a land war erupts in Pineapple Port. Amateur sleuth Charlotte Morgan is commissioned to solve Bucky’s murder, but soon finds herself embroiled in a competition masterminded by her boyfriend’s crazy ex, the ever-nefarious Stephanie.When the Pineapple Port crew pack up a snake-bus and head to North Carolina for a vaction, the Outer Banks will never be the same...

Pineapple Beach House - The Pineapple Port crew takes a road trip to the Outer Banks, North Carolina, only to discover “body bits” in their vacation home. The nursing home next door is run by some suspicious characters and one of their residents is missing. Hmm...As the bits o' somebody pile up (and Mariska keeps them neat and safe in a butter dish), amateur sleuth Charlotte Morgan and her friends must solve the murder before a storm blows them all back to Florida!

Pineapple Disco - Humor, thrills and mystery abound in the SIXTH Pineapple Port Mystery. Charlotte, the 55+ community's young female sleuth is thrust into a thrilling struggle to survive when her friend Jackie's underground "mature" disco is infiltrated by violent criminals intent on claiming the club as their own. Even more frightening --- the ridiculously vengeful Gloria is back and on the warpath after a playful suitor goes missing. Charlotte must search for the connection between the two cases with the help of Declan, whose own secret past with crazy, serial killer-spawn Stephanie is beginning to show...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Trace Evidence: The Hunt for the I-5 Serial Killer *




  








The #1 New York Times bestselling true crime author presents “a solid, compelling account of that most vicious of criminals, the random serial killer” (Library Journal).

Through the 1970s and 80s, a dangerous serial killer stalked Northern California along Interstate 5. Dubbed the I-5 Strangler, Roger Kibbe was incredibly skilled at staying ahead of investigators as his victim count rose. Even after he was identified, there wasn’t enough evidence to charge him with murder. Instead, investigators had to build their murder case over the course of months while Kibbe was locked up on an assault conviction. 

Drawing on hundreds of hours of exclusive interviews with key investigators, as well as other important figures such as the Kibbe’s reclusive wife, #1 New York Times bestselling author Bruce Henderson builds a fascinating portrait of this unrepentant murderer.

“Trace Evidence is a gripping, fast-paced account of what it takes to capture and make a winnable case against an elusive serial killer.” —Vincent Bugliosi, author of Helter Skelter


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wrong Mother: A Zailer and Waterhouse Mystery (A Zailer & Waterhouse Mystery Book 3) *




  








A chilling, compulsively readable novel of psychological suspense from the author of Little Face and The Carrier
Sally Thorning is watching the news with her husband when she hears a name she never thought she'd hear again: Mark Bretherick.

It's a name she shouldn't recognize. Last year, a work trip Sally had planned was canceled at the last minute. Desperate for a break from juggling her job and a young family, Sally didn't tell her husband that the trip had fallen through. Instead, she treated herself to a secret vacation in a remote hotel. While she was there, Sally met a man—Mark Bretherick. All the details are the same: where he lives, his job, his wife Geraldine and daughter Lucy. Except that the photograph on the news is of a man Sally has never seen before. And Geraldine and Lucy Bretherick are both dead...

With the international bestseller Little Face, Sophie Hannah established herself as a striking new voice in psychological suspense. The Wrong Mother, a riveting exploration of a mother's unspeakable betrayal, confirms her reputation as a master of the form.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Bomb Maker *




  








A “twisty, timely, and pulse-pounding” thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of the Butcher’s Boy novels (Entertainment Weekly).

A threat is called into the LAPD Bomb Squad and when tragedy ensues, the fragmented unit turns to Dick Stahl, a former Bomb Squad commander who now operates his own private security company. Just returned from a tough job in Mexico, Stahl is at first reluctant to accept the offer, but his sense of duty to the technicians he trained is too strong to turn it down. On his first day back at the head of the squad, Stahl’s three-person team is dispatched to a suspected car bomb. And it quickly becomes clear to him that they are dealing with an unusual mastermind—one whose intended target seems to be the Bomb Squad itself.

As the shadowy organization sponsoring this campaign of violence puts increasing pressure on the bomb maker, and Stahl becomes dangerously entangled with a member of his own team, the fuse on this high-stakes plot only burns faster. The Bomb Maker is Thomas Perry’s biggest, most unstoppable thriller yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Five Days Missing: The new 2022 addictive and gripping psychological thriller with a shocking twist *




  








‘I did this. The most awful thing…’
Romilly disappeared hours after giving birth, leaving behind her baby. Now, those closest to her rally around to look after the little girl, and to figure out what drove Romilly to do such a thing.

Her husband Marc has an explanation that makes total sense. But is the easiest solution always the right one? And does someone in Romilly’s tight circle know more than they are letting on?

As secrets spill out and old ties are tested to their limits, one thing is clear: the truth will come out. The question is, who will still be alive to hear it?
A twist-filled, emotional tale of dark pasts and even darker secrets – perfect for fans of Adele Parks and Heidi Perks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Leave No Trace: A Novel *




  








“Dark and atmospheric, with palpably vivid details and complex characters harboring plenty of secrets” (Kimberly Belle, internationally bestselling author of The Marriage Lie), this riveting and suspenseful thriller—by the author of the critically acclaimed Everything You Want Me to Be—follows the mysterious disappearance of a boy and his stunning return ten years later.

There is a place in Minnesota with hundreds of miles of glacial lakes and untouched forests called the Boundary Waters. Ten years ago, a man and his son trekked into this wilderness and never returned.

Search teams found their campsite ravaged by what looked like a bear. They were presumed dead until a decade later...the son reappears. Discovered while ransacking an outfitter store, he is violent and uncommunicative and is sent to a psychiatric facility. Maya Stark, the assistant language therapist, is charged with making a connection with the high-profile patient. No matter how hard she tries, he refuses to answer questions about his father or the last ten years of his life.

But Maya, who was abandoned by her own mother, has secrets, too. And as she’s drawn closer to this enigmatic boy who is no longer a boy, she’ll risk everything to reunite him with his father who has disappeared from the known world.

With breathless pacing and edge-of-your-seat twists and turns, “Leave No Trace is as thrilling as whitewater rapids and as dark as the Minnesotan wilderness itself” (Amy Gentry, internationally bestselling author of Good as Gone).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Reconstruction: Voices from America's First Great Struggle for Racial Equality (LOA #303) (The Library of America)*




  








The aftermath of the Civil War comes to dramatic life in this sweeping new collection of firsthand writing from the Reconstruction era—featuring pieces by Frederick Douglass, Frances Harper, and more

“Very, very good. . . . Reconstruction conveys the struggle for racial equality better than many other anthologies documenting the era.” —The Wall Street Journal

Few periods in American history are more consequential but less understood than Reconstruction, the tumultuous twelve years after Appomattox, when the battered nation sought to reconstitute itself and confront the legacy of two centuries of slavery.

This anthology brings together more than one hundred contemporary letters, diary entries, interviews, testimonies, and articles by ordinary men and women and well-known figures such as Frederick Douglass, Frances Ellen Watkins Harper, Andrew Johnson, Thaddeus Stevens, Ulysses S. Grant, Elizabeth Cady Stanton, Mark Twain, and Albion Tourgée.

Through their eyes readers experience the fierce contest between President Andrew Johnson and the Radical Republicans resulting in the nation's first presidential impeachment; the adoption of the revolutionary 14th and 15th Amendments; the first achievements of black political power; and the murderous terrorism of the Klan and other groups that, combined with northern weariness, indifference, and hostility, eventually resulted in the restoration of white supremacy in the South.

Throughout, Americans confront the essential questions left unresolved by the defeat of secession: What system of labor would replace slavery, and what would become of the southern plantations? Would the war end in the restoration of a union of sovereign states, or in the creation of a truly national government? What would citizenship mean after emancipation, and what civil rights would the freed people gain? Would suffrage be extended to African American men, and to all women?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Wizard:: The Life and Times of Nikola Tesla *




  








“The story of one of the most prolific, independent, and iconoclastic inventors of this century…fascinating.”—Scientific American

Nikola Tesla (1856-1943), credited as the inspiration for radio, robots, and even radar, has been called the patron saint of modern electricity. Based on original material and previously unavailable documents, this acclaimed book is the definitive biography of the man considered by many to be the founding father of modern electrical technology. Among Tesla’s creations were the channeling of alternating current, fluorescent and neon lighting, wireless telegraphy, and the giant turbines that harnessed the power of Niagara Falls.

This essential biography is illustrated with sixteen pages of photographs, including the July 20, 1931, Time magazine cover for an issue celebrating the inventor’s career.

“A deep and comprehensive biography of a great engineer of early electrical science--likely to become the definitive biography. Highly recommended.”--American Association for the Advancement of Science

“Seifer's vivid, revelatory, exhaustively researched biography rescues pioneer inventor Nikola Tesla from cult status and restores him to his rightful place as a principal architect of the modern age.” --Publishers Weekly Starred Review


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Britain and Palestine During the Second World War *




  








This major new work examines the radical change in British policy brought about through the publication of 1939 White Paper on Palestine.

Intended as the cornerstone diplomacy in the Middle East, guaranteeing Arab support in the war against Germany, it aimed at the termination of Jewish immigration and the creation of an independent Palestine.

Dr Zweig examines Palestine policy both in terms of overall diplomacy in the Middle East and as an attempt to shed the Mandate. An exercise in colonial policy, it was undermined by political realities in London and practical difficulties in Palestine.

Describing how the only part effectively implemented was the limitation of Jewish immigration into Palestine – at the time when European Jewry was perishing under the Nazis – the author shows that Britain introduced the White Paper to terminate Arab revolt at the outbreak of War, only to be faced with Jewish revolt at the end of it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Tanks of Tammuz *




  








*THE TANKS OF TAMMUZ is a dramatic eye-witness account of the lightning victory won by Israel’s Armoured Corps during the Six Days’ War.*


In June ’67 tanks were the leading Israeli land force on every front. They smashed through the Egyptian defences at Sinai.

They swept the length and breadth of the peninsula to the banks of the Nile. They pulverised the Syrian fortress on the Golan Heights to win the battle for the west bank of the Jordan.

During the Six Days War, the armoured units broke through the Sinai defences and smashed through the Syrian fortress. They also ultimately brought the battle to a quick conclusion.

General Tal’s division, during the Six Days War, managed to breakthrough heavily fortified and defended areas in record breaking time.

Being attached to General Tal’s division, and as a war correspondent who witnessed these events, Shabtai Teveth describes the dust, heat and peril of every engagement-from earliest border incidents to one of the biggest tank battles of all time on the scorching sands of the Sinai desert, when Egypt threw close to a thousand tanks against Israel’s solitary three divisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Nixon Tapes: 1971–1972: 1971-1972 *




  








These transcripts document two years of the Richard Nixon presidency and take you directly inside the White House: “A treasure trove” (The Boston Globe).

These are the famous—and infamous—Nixon White House tapes that reveal for the first time President Richard Milhous Nixon uncensored, unfiltered, and in his own words.

President Nixon’s voice-activated taping system captured every word spoken in the Oval Office, Cabinet Room, other key locations in the White House, and at Camp David—3,700 hours of recordings between 1971 and 1973. Yet less than five percent of those conversations have ever been transcribed and published. Now, thanks to historian Luke Nichter’s massive effort to digitize and transcribe the tapes, the world can finally read an unprecedented account of one of the most important and controversial presidencies in US history.

This volume of The Nixon Tapes offers a selection of fascinating scenes from the period in which Nixon opened relations with China, negotiated the SALT I arms agreement with the Soviet Union, and won a landslide reelection victory. All the while, the growing shadow of Watergate and Nixon’s political downfall crept ever closer. The Nixon Tapes provides a never-before-seen glimpse into a flawed president’s hubris, paranoia, and political genius—“essential for students of the era and fascinating for those who lived it” (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Navy SEALs: The Combat History of the Deadliest Warriors on the Planet*




  








New York Times bestselling authorDon Man and Lance Burton tell the history of the most respected and feared fighting force every created—The US Navy SEALs.

“For those brave souls—past, present, and future—and those who wish to honor them—their story is in the pages that follow.”

From their birth in World War II as combat swimmers clearing the beaches of Normandy to their evolution into fighting men who could operate anywhere in the world by sea, air, or land, the intrepid story of the US Navy SEALs is one of courage, sacrifice, and world-renowned toughness that echoes of other great military units of history—the Spartans, the Roman legions, or the samurai. Take a look inside to find out what makes the SEALs America’s deadliest warriors.

This is a narrative history; stories based on either direct experiences or exhaustive research. Mann and Burton take the reader through the inception of the Naval Combat Demolition Teams (NCDU) and Underwater Demolition Teams (UDT) during World War II, their testing and development in Korea and into the Vietnam War, where the SEALs truly laid the groundwork for their legendary status, and on into the present day. The authors highlight the major steps and operations along the way, discuss the training and what it takes, and explore some of the most important moments in SEAL history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/13/22.

Currently $3.

*Inside SEAL Team Six: My Life and Missions with America's Elite Warriors*




  








The Inside Story of America's Ultimate Warriors

When Osama bin Laden was assassinated, the entire world was fascinated by the men who had completed the seemingly impossible mission that had dogged the U.S. government for over a decade. SEAL Team 6 became synonymous with heroism, duty, and justice. Only a handful of the elite men who make up the SEALs, the US Navy's best and bravest, survive the legendary and grueling selection process that leads to becoming a member of Team 6, a group so classified it technically does not even exist. There are no better warriors on Earth.

Don Mann knows what it takes to be a brother in this ultra-selective fraternity. As a member of Seal Team Six for over eight years and a SEAL for over seventeen years, he worked in countless covert operations, operating from land, sea, and air, and facing shootings, decapitations, and stabbings. He was captured by the enemy and lived to tell the tale, and he participated in highly classified missions all over the globe, including Somalia, Panama, El Salvador, Colombia, Afghanistan, and Iraq. As a coordinator for several civilian SEAL training programs, and as a former Training Officer of SEAL Team Six, he was directly responsible for shaping the bodies and minds of SEALs who carried out the assassination of Osama bin Laden.

But to become a SEAL, Mann had to overcome his own troubled childhood and push his body to its breaking point -- and beyond. Inside Seal Team 6 is a high octane narrative of physical and mental toughness, giving unprecedented insight to the inner workings of the training and secret missions of the world's most respected and feared combat unit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/14/22.

Currently $2.

*Infinity's Shore (The Uplift Saga Book 5) *




  








A once peaceful planet of refugees faces complete annihilation in this hard science fiction sequel to Brightness Reef.

Book Two in the Uplift Storm Trilogy
It’s illegal to occupy the planet Jijo, but six castaway races have managed to coexist there for some time. They’ve successfully hidden from watchful law enforcers of the Five Galaxies—until now . . .
After making an amazing discovery far away—a derelict armada whose mere existence triggered interstellar war—the Terran exploration vessel Streaker and its crew of humans and dolphins arrive at Jijo in search of sanctuary from the Galactic forces out to destroy them.
But they were followed. As behemoth Galactic starships descend upon Jijo, heroic—and terrifying—choices must be made. Together, human and alien settlers must choose whether to fight the invaders or join them. The crew of the Streaker, meanwhile, discovers something that just might save Jijo and its inhabitants . . . or destroy every last one of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Puppet Masters *




  








The whole world to take over...one human at a time

It is the summer of 2007. The sun is shining, music is dancing on the air, and kids are playing in the streets. What they don’t know, though, is that slug-like creatures have come to Earth in flying saucers, attacking the world and its people. By attaching themselves to people’s backs and taking control of their nervous systems, the slug’s use humans as puppets with the intention of taking over the whole world. Earth is quietly thrown into chaos—but a few special agents could save them all.

Sam, Mary, and The Old Man—the head of the clandestine national security agency called the Section—travel to Iowa to investigate a report involving a flying saucer as well as the disappearance of six agents previously on the case. Learning that the city is being overrun by slugs, they are disheartened to learn that they can’t convince the US President to officially declare an emergency.

The three are attacked but manage to escape. However, a slug is able to escape with them. The situation becomes more dire when Sam gets taken over and the slug starts using Sam’s vast skills and knowledge to facilitate the invasion.

Is this the beginning of the end for the human race?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Man Who Folded Himself *




  







This classic work of science fiction is widely considered to be the ultimate time-travel novel. When Daniel Eakins inherits a time machine, he soon realizes that he has enormous power to shape the course of history. He can foil terrorists, prevent assassinations, or just make some fast money at the racetrack. And if he doesn't like the results of the change, he can simply go back in time and talk himself out of making it! But Dan soon finds that there are limits to his powers and forces beyond his control.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Prometheus Effect *




  








Deep in the Nevada desert...

...lies a secret futuristic world.

Would Jack's technology save humankind?

It started with Jack's epiphany, but he feared it was a power too great. All around the globe, the oil reserves are dangerously low. Superpowers brace for battle over what remains.

Should Jack share his energy solution?

He thinks it's too dangerous.

The power potential is as important as Prometheus discovering fire and giving it to man. There must be a way to use what he knows, but he's conflicted. Maybe the brilliant mind of Mykl can solve the puzzle?

Mykl is five.

Is the answer worth the cost?

You'll love this Dystopian Science Fiction, because the world building is brilliant, the technology is fascinating, and the story keeps you turning pages. And don't be fooled...

...this isn't for kids.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Shadow of What Was Lost (The Licanius Trilogy Book 1) *




  








A young man with forbidden magic finds himself drawn into an ancient war against a dangerous enemy in book one of the Licanius Trilogy, the series that fans are heralding as the next Wheel of Time.

As destiny calls, a journey begins.

It has been twenty years since the godlike Augurs were overthrown and killed. Now, those who once served them -- the Gifted -- are spared only because they have accepted the rebellion's Four Tenets, vastly limiting their powers.

As a Gifted, Davian suffers the consequences of a war lost before he was even born. He and others like him are despised. But when Davian discovers he wields the forbidden power of the Augurs, he and his friends Wirr and Asha set into motion a chain of events that will change everything.

To the west, a young man whose fate is intertwined with Davian's wakes up in the forest, covered in blood and with no memory of who he is. . .

And in the far north, an ancient enemy long thought defeated begins to stir.

The Licanius Trilogy is a series readers will have a hard time putting down -- a relentless coming-of-age epic from the very first page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Summer Days (Fool's Gold Book 10)*




  








Welcome back to Fool’s Gold, California where summer love between two foes just may last a lifetime from New York Times bestselling author Susan Mallery!

Locked in an unexpected land dispute, Rafe Stryker is trapped in the one place he vowed never to return to—the Castle Ranch in Fool's Gold, California. He made millions facing ruthless adversaries in the boardroom, but nothing could've prepared him to go head-to-head against stubborn, beautiful Heidi Simpson. No one is more surprised than Rafe to discover that he's finding Heidi—and life as a cowboy—much more compelling than he wants to admit.

For Heidi, the Castle Ranch is the home she's always wanted. After a life on the road, the vivacious blonde has finally put down roots. She won't give that up without a fight, not even for a man whose late-night kisses make her yearn to be a little less…wholesome.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rock Concert: An Oral History as Told by the Artists, Backstage Insiders, and Fans Who Were There *




  








A lively, entertaining, wide-ranging oral history of the golden age of the rock concert based on over ninety interviews with musicians, promoters, stagehands, and others who contributed to the huge cultural phenomenon that is live rock 

Decades after the rise of rock music in the 1950s, the rock concert retains its allure and its power as a unifying experience—and as an influential multi-billion-dollar industry. In Rock Concert, acclaimed interviewer Marc Myers sets out to uncover the history of this compelling phenomenon, weaving together ground-breaking accounts from the people who were there.

Myers combines the tales of icons like Joan Baez, Ian Anderson, Alice Cooper, Steve Miller, Roger Waters, and Angus Young with figures such as the disc jockeys who first began playing rock on the radio, like Alan Freed in Cleveland and New York; the audio engineers that developed new technologies to accommodate ever-growing rock audiences; music journalists, like Rolling Stone's Cameron Crowe; and the promoters who organized it all, like Michael Lang, co-founder of Woodstock, to create a rounded and vivid account of live rock's stratospheric rise.

Rock Concert provides a fascinating, immediate look at the evolution of rock 'n' roll through the lens of live performances —spanning from the rise of R&B in the 1950s, through the hippie gatherings of the '60s, to the growing arena tours of the '70s and '80s. Elvis Presley's gyrating hips, the British Invasion that brought the Beatles in the '60s, the Grateful Dead's free flowing jams, and Pink Floyd's The Wall are just a few of the defining musical acts that drive this rich narrative. Featuring dozens of key players in the history of rock and filled with colorful anecdotes, Rock Concert will speak to anyone who has experienced the transcendence of live rock.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Memory Keeper's Daughter: A Novel *




  








A #1 New York Times bestseller by Kim Edwards, The Memory Keeper’s Daughter is a brilliantly crafted novel of parallel lives, familial secrets, and the redemptive power of love

Kim Edwards’s stunning novel begins on a winter night in 1964 in Lexington, Kentucky, when a blizzard forces Dr. David Henry to deliver his own twins. His son, born first, is perfectly healthy, but the doctor immediately recognizes that his daughter has Down syndrome. Rationalizing it as a need to protect Norah, his wife, he makes a split second decision that will alter all of their lives forever. He asks his nurse, Caroline, to take the baby away to an institution and never to reveal the secret. Instead, she disappears into another city to raise the child herself. So begins this beautifully told story that unfolds over a quarter of a century—in which these two families, ignorant of each other, are yet bound by the fateful decision made that winter night long ago.

A family drama, The Memory Keeper’s Daughter explores every mother's silent fear: What would happen if you lost your child and she grew up without you? It is also an astonishing tale of love and how the mysterious ties that hold a family together help us survive the heartache that occurs when long-buried secrets are finally uncovered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Short Life and Curious Death of Free Speech in America *




  








Named one of Newsweek’s "25 Must-Read Fall Fiction and Nonfiction Books to Escape the Chaos of 2020"
The critically acclaimed journalist and bestselling author of The Rage of a Privileged Class explores one of the most essential rights in America—free speech—and reveals how it is crumbling under the combined weight of polarization, technology, money and systematized lying in this concise yet powerful and timely book.

Free speech has long been one of American's most revered freedoms. Yet now, more than ever, free speech is reshaping America’s social and political landscape even as it is coming under attack. Bestselling author and critically acclaimed journalist Ellis Cose wades into the debate to reveal how this Constitutional right has been coopted by the wealthy and politically corrupt. 

It is no coincidence that historically huge disparities in income have occurred at times when moneyed interests increasingly control political dialogue. Over the past four years, Donald Trump’s accusations of “fake news,” the free use of negative language against minority groups, “cancel culture,” and blatant xenophobia have caused Americans to question how far First Amendment protections can—and should—go.
Cose offers an eye-opening wholly original examination of the state of free speech in America today, litigating ideas that touch on every American’s life. Social media meant to bring us closer, has become a widespread disseminator of false information keeping people of differing opinions and political parties at odds. The nation—and world—watches in shock as white nationalism rises, race and gender-based violence spreads, and voter suppression widens. The problem, Cose makes clear, is that ordinary individuals have virtually no voice at all. He looks at the danger of hyper-partisanship and how the discriminatory structures that determine representation in the Senate and the electoral college threaten the very concept of democracy. He argues that the safeguards built into the Constitution to protect free speech and democracy have instead become instruments of suppression by an unfairly empowered political minority.

But we can take our rights back, he reminds us. Analyzing the experiences of other countries, weaving landmark court cases together with a critical look at contemporary applications, and invoking the lessons of history, including the Great Migration, Cose sheds much-needed light on this cornerstone of American culture and offers a clarion call for activism and change.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Girl with the Louding Voice: A Novel *




  








AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

A READ WITH JENNA TODAY SHOW BOOK CLUB PICK! 

“Brave, fresh . . . unforgettable.”—The New York Times Book Review

“A celebration of girls who dare to dream.”—Imbolo Mbue, author of Behold the Dreamers (Oprah’s Book Club pick)

Shortlisted for the Desmond Elliott Prize and recommended by The New York Times, Marie Claire, Vogue, Essence, PopSugar, Daily Mail, Electric Literature, Red, Stylist, Daily Kos, Library Journal, The Everygirl, and Read It Forward!

The unforgettable, inspiring story of a teenage girl growing up in a rural Nigerian village who longs to get an education so that she can find her “louding voice” and speak up for herself, The Girl with the Louding Voice is a simultaneously heartbreaking and triumphant tale about the power of fighting for your dreams. Despite the seemingly insurmountable obstacles in her path, Adunni never loses sight of her goal of escaping the life of poverty she was born into so that she can build the future she chooses for herself – and help other girls like her do the same. Her spirited determination to find joy and hope in even the most difficult circumstances imaginable will “break your heart and then put it back together again” (Jenna Bush Hager on The Today Show) even as Adunni shows us how one courageous young girl can inspire us all to reach for our dreams…and maybe even change the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*City of Light, City of Poison: Murder, Magic, and the First Police Chief of Paris *




  








"An artful reconstruction of seventeenth-century Paris with riveting storytelling." —The New Yorker


In the late 1600s, Louis XIV assigns Nicolas de la Reynie to bring order to Paris after the brutal deaths of two magistrates. Reynie, pragmatic and fearless, discovers a network of witches, poisoners, and priests whose reach extends all the way to the king’s court at Versailles. Based on court transcripts and Reynie’s compulsive note-taking, Holly Tucker’s engrossing true-crime narrative makes the characters breathe on the page as she follows the police chief into the dark labyrinths of crime-ridden Paris, the halls of royal palaces, secret courtrooms, and torture chambers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Caught Dead Handed (A Witch City Mystery Book 1) *




  








She’s not a psychic—she just plays one on TV . . . A “delightfully spooky” mystery set in Salem, Massachusetts (RT Book Reviews).

Most folks associate the city of Salem, Massachusetts with witches, but for Lee Barrett, it’s home. This October she’s returned to her hometown—where her beloved Aunt Ibby still lives—to interview for a job as a reporter at WICH-TV. But the only opening is for a call-in psychic to host the late night horror movies. It seems the previous host, Ariel Constellation, never saw her own murder coming.

Lee reluctantly takes the job, but when she starts seeing real events in the obsidian ball she's using as a prop, she wonders if she might really have psychic abilities. To make things even spookier, it’s starting to look like Ariel may have been an actual practicing witch—especially when O'Ryan, the cat Lee and Aunt Ibby inherited from her, exhibits some strange powers of his own. With Halloween fast approaching, Lee must focus on unmasking a killer—or her career as a psychic may be very short lived . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tails, You Lose (A Witch City Mystery Book 2) *




  








A death in a deserted department store has a Salem sleuth shopping for suspects . . .

After losing her job as a TV psychic, Lee Barrett has decided to volunteer her talents as an instructor at the Tabitha Trumbull Academy of the Arts—known as “The Tabby” —in her hometown of Salem, Massachusetts. But when the school’s handyman turns up dead under seemingly inexplicable circumstances on Christmas night, Lee’s clairvoyant capabilities begin bubbling to the surface once again.

The Tabby is housed in the long-vacant Trumbull’s Department Store. As Lee and her intrepid students begin work on a documentary charting the store’s history, they unravel a century of family secrets, deathbed whispers—and a mysterious labyrinth of tunnels hidden right below the streets of Salem. Even the witches in town are spooked, and when Lee begins seeing visions in the large black patent leather pump in her classroom, she’s certain something evil is afoot. But ghosts in the store’s attic are the least of her worries with a killer on the loose . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dark Tort (Goldy Schulz Book 13)*




  








The New York Times bestselling author of Double Shot cooks up a knockout treat featuring irrepressible caterer Goldy Schulz that gives new meaning to the phrase, “let’s kill all the lawyers”

I tripped over the body of Dusty Routt sometime after 10 on the evening of October 19th.

Goldy Schulz has a lucrative new gig, preparing breakfasts and conference room snacks for a local law firm. It’s time consuming, but Goldy is enjoying it—until the night she arrives to find the firm’s paralegal dead. The poor girl also happens to be Goldy’s next-door neighbor, and now her grieving mother begs Goldy to find out who murdered her daughter.

Just because the police are on the case doesn’t mean Goldy can’t do a little snooping—and catering—too. Before long, Goldy is knee-deep in suspects, one of whom is very dangerous and very liable to cook Goldy’s goose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Whole Enchilada: A Novel of Suspense (Goldy Schulz Book 17)*




  








"Today's foremost practitioner of the culinary whodunit." –Entertainment Weekly

Caterer and sleuth extraordinaire Goldy Schulz jumps from the frying pan into the fire as she tries to solve a puzzling murder that is much too close to home, in this latest entry in the New York Times bestselling culinary mystery series from Diane Mott Davidson.

Amateur sleuth and caterer extraordinaire Goldy Schulz has overcome her share of culinary disasters, not to mention a taste (or two) of death. But all that experience is little preparation when one of Goldy’s best friends collapses and dies at a birthdy party.

The autospsy reveals that the death wasn’t a heart attack as everyone presumed. It was something far more nefarious. Someone added a sprinkle of poison to the victim’s plate. Suddenly, suspicion falls on the caterer who provided the party’s food: Goldy herself!

Then another caterer—a woman who suspiciously resembles Goldy—is stabbed, and Goldy is attacked outside her own house. A devious killer is on the loose, and he wants to serve Goldy up on a platter. But the irrepressible sleuth


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deadly Conditions (David Wolf Book 4) *




  








Shock travels fast in a small town. The Amazon-bestselling David Wolf mystery-thriller series continues with a hair-raising murder investigation that will bring Wolf to the edge … and beyond.

The ski resort town of Rocky Points, Colorado has just been hit with an epic snowstorm, and when a plow uncovers a young woman brutally murdered and marked with a cryptic message, Sheriff David Wolf and his deputies are left scrambling to find a killer before he strikes again.

Wolf will stop at nothing to halt the fear running rampant through Rocky Points, which means he needs to find the killer, and fast. But when his investigation leads him to corruption involving the highest authorities, he'll be forced to gamble everything--limb, career, and even his life--in order to unveil the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dead Men's Hearts (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 8 ) *




  








Edgar Award–winning author: “A cunning plot, a remarkably appealing hero, some uproariously funny dialogue . . . a winning combination.” —Booklist

An ancient skeleton tossed in a garbage dump is the first conundrum to rattle Gideon Oliver when he arrives in Egypt. There to appear in a documentary film, he expects an undemanding week of movie star treatment and a luxurious cruise up the Nile with his wife, Julie. But when Gideon discovers a tantalizing secret in the discarded bones—and violence claims a famous Egyptologist’s life—he is thrust into a spotlight of a different kind. Plying his calipers as the world’s foremost forensic anthropologist, Gideon’s investigation of the goings‑on leads him through the back alleys and bazaars of Cairo and deep into the millennia‑old tombs of the Valley of the Kings.

As the puzzle is painstakingly pieced together, Gideon will find that the identifying traits of a cunning killer are the same now as they were in the time of the pyramids: greed without guilt, lies without conscience . . . and murder without remorse.

Dead Men’s Hearts is the 8th book in the Gideon Oliver Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Written in Blood: Inspector Barnaby #4 (Inspector Barnaby Mysteries)*




  








When a visiting author is suspected of murder, the case is hardly open and shut in this English village mystery novel by the author of Death in Disguise.

The Midsomer Worthy’s Writers’ Circle has never had much luck in attracting guest speakers. Consequently, there is much surprise when best-selling novelist Max Jennings accepts their invitation. But the members are even more surprised by their secretary, Gerald Hadleigh, who furiously objects to hosting Jennings—and offers no explanation.

Surprise turns into a variety of responses when Hadleigh is found dead the morning after Jennings’ visitation. Chief Inspector Barnaby soon determines that the key to solving the murder will lie with the illustrious Jennings. There’s only one problem: the famous author has disappeared.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Her Last Call (A Pax Arrington Mystery Book 2) *




  








“Come out, come out, wherever you are...”

A beautiful young woman trapped within a killer’s sick and twisted game.
Stella Hughes called for help, but help did not come in time.
She could not hide, fight, or escape.
Stella was ensnared in the killer’s web.
The victim of a twisted serial killer’s mind.

Shortly after detective Paxton takes on the case of Stella Hughes, he realizes this is no ordinary murder. It becomes clear very quickly that Stella, the girl Paxton had known, was the victim of another serial killer - a theory that’s quickly confirmed by a bright, quirky independent journalist named Marcy. As they dig deeper into this killer, they soon learn of his twisted obsession.

With his friend FBI Special Agent Blake Wilder by his side, Paxton engages in a hunt for a killer that will take him on winding, twisting paths he never thought he would tread.
The killer will make him do what nobody else has been able to do before... confront himself and confront his past.
As the killer rampages through town and proves to be as elusive as anybody Paxton has ever hunted, the stakes for he and everybody around him rise.
And unless Paxton can find and capture him, nobody will be safe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Switcheroo (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 18 )*


  






The Skeleton Detective is back.

A cold case dating from the 1960s draws forensic anthropologist Gideon Oliver to the Channel Islands decades later to shine a light on the mysterious connection between two men who died there on the same night.

Swapped as young boys by their fathers during the Nazi occupation, wealthy Roddy Carlisle and middle-class George Skinner had some readjusting to do after the war ended—but their lives remained linked through work, trouble with the law, and finally, it would seem, through murder.

Nobody expects that Gideon’s modern-day investigation will turn up fresh bodies. But old bones tell many tales, and the Skeleton Detective has to be at his sharpest to piece together the truth before the body count mounts still higher.

Declared “a series that never disappoints” by the Philadelphia Inquirer, the Gideon Oliver mystery series is for fans of Agatha Christie and Kathy Reichs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Kiss and Tell (Sisterhood Book 23)*




  








You can bank on the Sisterhood for getting victims of scammers their just revenge—from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Blindsided.

Life comes in stages. Even the Sisterhood has been content to let their gold shields gather a little dust while they enjoy their friends and family. But when a string of anonymous emails arrives at Pinewood, suggesting shady dealings at a local assisted-living facility, Myra Rutledge and her best friend Annie de Silva are more than ready to out-hustle a master con-artist at his own game. They’ll need to enlist some new and untested allies in order to pull off their brilliant plan, all while Myra faces a personal challenge that will rock the Sisterhood to the core . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*214 Palmer Street: A completely gripping psychological thriller packed with suspense *




  








‘I’ve never read a psychological thriller quite like this!... Unputdownable! I was hooked from the first chapter and the suspense just kept coming!... The ending was unforgettable – never saw it coming!’@thrillersandcoffee

No one was ever supposed to see her…

When Maggie sees the beautiful Venetian blinds moving in the Caldwells’ front window, she freezes. Her favorite neighbors Cady and Josh are away, so who is in their house?

The pretty young woman who answers the door tells a convincing story. She’s Sarah. The house-sitter. Just here for a month. An old friend of Cady’s who needed a place to stay. She’s pleasant and warm, and Maggie wanders back to her house thinking she might have made a new friend. Yet she can’t help but wonder why Cady never mentioned Sarah.

What Maggie doesn’t know is that on the other side of the door, Sarah is starting to panic. No one was meant to see her at 214 Palmer Street…

An unputdownable suspense thriller from number one bestseller Karen McQuestion, which will make you question what secrets your own neighbors are hiding… For fans of The Girl on the Train, The Woman in the Window and Gone Girl.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hypnotist: A novel (Killer Instinct Book 1) *




  








YOUR MIND IS HIS PLAYGROUND.

A gruesome triple homicide. There’s only one surviving witness—the boy whose family was killed before his eyes . . . and he can’t remember what happened.

The police are desperate for information. Detective Joona Linna enlists the help of hypnotist Erik Maria Bark. But when Bark unlocks the secrets in the boy’s memory, he triggers a terrifying chain of events that will put all their lives in jeopardy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Crooked Street (Frost Easton Book 3) *




  








The hunt for a killer in San Francisco becomes a dizzying game of cat and mouse in a thrilling novel of psychological suspense.

“Lombard is your Moriarty, Frost. Taking him down will be the most dangerous thing you’ve ever done.”
San Francisco homicide detective Frost Easton hadn’t seen his estranged friend Denny in years. Not until he dies in Frost’s arms uttering a final inexplicable word: Lombard. Denny appears to be the latest victim in a string of murders linked by a distinctive clue: the painting of a spiraled snake near the crime scenes. Is it the work of a serial killer? Or is Denny’s death more twisted and personal?

To find the answer, Frost reaches into a nest of vipers—San Francisco’s shady elite—where the whispered name of Lombard is just one secret. Now, drawn into a cat-and-mouse game with an enemy who knows his every move, Frost finds there is no one he can trust. And somewhere down the crooked streets of the city, Frost’s cunning adversary is coiled and ready to strike again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*HMS Marathon *




  








1942: The Mediterranean. The war at sea is at its most intense.

Operation Stonehenge gets under way - a convoy laden with desperately needed fuel, food and ammunition for the besieged island of Malta sets sail.

Captain Robert Thurston commands the cruiser HMS Marathon, one of the escort vessels on this Malta run. Thurston is a career officer with a record of conspicuous gallantry under fire, from Jutland to the North Atlantic convoys. But he is also a man under stress - in the last three years he has seen one ship go to the bottom, leaving pitifully few survivors; he has seen his closest friends and shipmates killed and maimed; he has carried the impossibly heavy burden of responsibility for his men's welfare in the bloody destruction of war at sea.

And soon another cause for concern is added to his worries - Marathon is crippled by enemy action and forced to limp towards Alexandria, a constant target for attack by sea and air, vulnerable to the weather and to the enemy alike. Men and machines are stretched to their limit - but the most deadly threat to Thurston's own life and career is yet to be faced.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Peacemaker *




  








Under any other circumstances, hired assassin Cassandra “Casey” Wu would be trying to kill her partner, former SAS sniper Albert “Nero” Westwood. But that will have to wait. Right now, they have to work together to foil a plot to start a nuclear war.

Can Nero and Wu be able to put aside their differences and combine forces to stop The Peacemakers? Or will the temptation to kill each other prove too great?

If you like the thrills of Jack Reacher or the intense action of John Wick, then you’ll burn through The Peacemaker a rip-roaring, lightning paced story of international intrigue that will keep you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How to Speak Science: Gravity, Relativity, and Other Ideas That Were Crazy Until Proven Brilliant *




  








A math-free introduction to the greatest scientific ideas of the last 2,000 years: “This is the book for the wannabe science nerd.” —The Toronto Star

As smartphones, supercomputers, supercolliders, and AI propel us into an ever more unfamiliar future, How to Speak Science takes us on a rollicking historical tour of the greatest discoveries and ideas that make today’s cutting–edge technologies possible.

Wanting everyone to be able to “speak” science, YouTube science guru Bruce Benamran explains, accessibly and wittily, the fundamental ideas of the physical world: matter, life, the solar system, light, electromagnetism, thermodynamics, special and general relativity, and much more.

Along the way, Benamran guides us through the wildest hypotheses and most ingenious ideas of Galileo, Newton, Curie, Einstein, and science’s other great minds, reminding us that while they weren’t always exactly right, they were always curious. How to Speak Science acquaints us not only with what scientists know, but how they think—so that each of us can reason like a physicist and appreciate the world in all its beautiful chaos.

“The perfect example of a geeky text that is neither condescending nor highfalutin. It has sufficient genuine scientific content to keep the techies interested, while being fast-paced enough (and at times genuinely funny) to keep the neophyte on board.” —E&T Magazine


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Vandals (Conquerors of the Roman Empire) *




  








An up-close look at the Germanic people who sacked Rome in the fifth century AD.

On 31 December AD 406, a group of German tribes crossed the Rhine, pierced the Roman defensive lines, and began a rampage across Roman Gaul, sacking cities such as Metz, Arras, and Strasbourg. Foremost amongst them were the Vandals, and their search for a new homeland took them on the most remarkable odyssey. The Romans were unable to stop them and their closest allies, the Alans, marching the breadth of Gaul, crossing the Pyrenees, and making themselves masters of Spain.

However, this kingdom of the Vandals and Alans soon came under intense pressure from Rome’s Visigothic allies. In 429, under their new king, Gaiseric, they crossed the straits of Gibraltar to North Africa. They quickly overran this rich Roman province and established a stable kingdom. Taking to the seas, they soon dominated the Western Mediterranean and raided Italy, famously sacking Rome itself in 455. Eventually, however, they were utterly conquered by Belisarius in 533 and vanished from history. Simon MacDowall narrates and analyzes these events, with particular focus on the evolution of Vandal armies and warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lincoln's Melancholy: How Depression Challenged a President and Fueled His Greatness *




  








A nuanced psychological portrait of Abraham Lincoln that finds his legendary political strengths rooted in his most personal struggles.

Giving shape to the deep depression that pervaded Lincoln's adult life, Joshua Wolf Shenk’s Lincoln’s Melancholy reveals how this illness influenced both the President’s character and his leadership. Mired in personal suffering as a young man, Lincoln forged a hard path toward mental health. Shenk draws on seven years of research from historical record, interviews with Lincoln scholars, and contemporary research on depression to understand the nature of Lincoln’s unhappiness. In the process, Shenk discovers that the President’s coping strategies—among them, a rich sense of humor and a tendency toward quiet reflection—ultimately helped him to lead the nation through its greatest turmoil.

A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice

SELECTED AS A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR: Washington Post Book World, Atlanta Journal-Constituion, St. Louis Post-Dispatch, Pittsburgh Post-Gazette

As Featured on the History Channel documentary Lincoln


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Merchant Sailors at War, 1943–1945: Beating the U-Boat (Images of War)*




  







The Battle of the Atlantic was the dominating factor all through the war. Never for one moment could we forget that everything happening elsewhere, on land, at sea, or in the air, depended ultimately on its outcome. - Winston ChurchillFeatured in this new volume from Philip Kaplan are images of some of the most iconic and important merchant ships of the latter years of the Second World War, along with intriguing shots of the men who sailed and worked on them. The indomitable HMS Sackville, the only surviving corvette of the Second World War, is afforded particularly prominent coverage, alongside a host of lesser-known but equally formidable ships. The Corvettes (vessels that escorted convoys throughout the war) were amongst the wettest and most uncomfortable of all warships, and their crews were undoubtedly amongst the most heroic. This volume is, in effect, a photo essay on the corvette. Escorting the convoy system of defensive Allied boats in the Atlantic and tasked with preventing merchant ships from being sunk by German submarines and U-boats, the Corvette's job was invaluable. This history, told in words and images, is sure to appeal to all military and maritime enthusiasts, representing an exciting addition to the established Images of War series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Escort Pilot: Guarding the American Bombers Over Europe in World War II*




  








Spitfire, Mustang, Lightning, Thunderbolt… in the darkest days of World War II, these legendary fighters escorted lumbering heavy bombers over enemy territory, providing protection, drawing cover, and taking on everything Germany’s Luftwaffe could throw at them.

Escort Pilot is the lavishly-illustrated celebration of these unique heroes, painstakingly researched and beautifully designed. It conjures up the lost world of these daring US, British, and other Allied pilots. Readers witness gripping, first-hand accounts of deadly dogfights over Germany, accompanied by warm, humorous personal reminiscences of life on the ground, accompanied throughout by hundreds of period photos and reproductions of vintage artifacts and keepsakes - many in full color.

Filled with engaging anecdotes, little-known fighter lore, and a wealth of fascinating and colorful details you’d expect – from favorite, long-forgotten local pubs to personalized flight jacket artwork – Escort Pilot is a richly evocative reminiscence of a heroic era and the larger-than-life personalities that inhabited it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/14/22.

Currently $2.

*The Sword of David: The Israeli Air Force at War *




  








Founded in 1948, the Israeli Air Force has seen involvement in some of the most dramatic and important conflicts of post–World War II history. In action during the Suez crisis and on call during the Gulf War, the Force continued to see active deployment right through to the 2006 Lebanon War and beyond into recent conflicts in Gaza. This is a timely release, which sets recent events in historical context, and illustrates these key operations with a range of impressive color photographs, many of which have never been published before.

Don McCarthy is an established and well-respected aviation historian and as such is particularly well placed to produce such a work. Controversial contemporary conflicts between Israel and Iran make the publication of this record particularly pertinent, illustrating the history of these ongoing disputes and the conflicts that prefigured them. Included are images of iconic relics such as the historic Mirage and Skyhawk, as well as photographs of modern craft such as F-15s and F-16s. This library of images work to paint an engaging history of this Force, a presence in the skies for more than sixty-five years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/15/22.

Currently $1.

*Guild Series Omnibus: The Complete Series *




  








The exciting science fiction series gathered into a single book for the first time.

When Erik Frost and the crew of the Vagabond are offered a mysterious job delivering cargo deep in the asteroid belt, they jump at the chance to pay off their debts.

What they find is an explosive secret that threatens to shift the balance of power in the solar system. Erik and his crew are soon in a race to warn Earth and Luna before it's too late.

Shifting alliances and a string of terrorist attacks across Earth and Luna rock the political powers, and leave the people scratching out hard lives beyond the home world wondering who can be trusted to protect them.

Over 1000 pages of action and intrigue. Perfect for fans of space opera and science fiction adventure.

Includes the 4 books of the series, plus 2 short prequel stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pushing Daisy: The Clockwork Chimera Book 2 *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*





  








Escaping from deranged cyborgs and a twisted artificial intelligence? Piece of cake... if the cake was poisoned, that is. Daisy had survived, barely, but it looked like that was only the beginning.

The threat to Earth was beyond any scope Daisy had ever imagined, and much as she hated to admit it, she was its best hope. A proverbial “chosen one” to save humanity. Great. Just freaking great. As if she wanted that burden.

It would be a battle for the very survival of her home planet. Of her species. And despite the tricks up her sleeve, Daisy was up against an enemy she had no idea how to defeat. But giving up was simply not in the cards. Not if she wanted to continue breathing in and out, as she was fond of doing. So Daisy would have to dig deep and come out swinging. And maybe, just maybe, she’d save the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Daisy's Gambit: The Clockwork Chimera Book 3 *




  








Daisy had won, or so she thought before the world flipped on its head and all of her plans went straight to hell. She’d definitely had better days.

With her home, her loved ones, and her plans for all of their survival in jeopardy, it was going to be a brutal fight, but one she was reluctantly willing to take on. Unfortunately, the alien forces devastating Earth were far more of a threat than she’d ever realized. Daisy had to move quickly and fight hard, or whatever fleeting victories she had achieved would be negated by a global defeat.

With a team of scrappy survivors, Daisy set out on what was her most difficult and audacious effort yet. But if she somehow managed to succeed, she might save not only her own planet, but other worlds as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Chasing Daisy: The Clockwork Chimera Book 4 *




  








Daisy was walking a tightrope, but unlike a circus performer, one misstep would not only harm those she cared for most, but she might even fracture the universe itself. No pressure.

She’d fought Earth’s invaders and won. Or so she thought. But Daisy found herself once more going head-to-head with the most brutal race of alien conquerors the galaxy had ever known, and she would have to rely on unlikely alliances if she hoped to succeed. She didn’t have much choice. Oppression, slavery, and death awaited her if she didn’t.

The stakes were high and the pressure higher, but with the help of her friends, both old and new, human and alien alike, she would give it her all. But she also knew that if she failed, all was exactly what she might lose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Daisy's War: The Clockwork Chimera Book 5 *




  








Daisy was on the path to a rousing victory. Or a glorious death. For obvious reasons, she hoped for the former.

Alliances had been forged, and forces mustered, and her enemies were square in her sights. Now her friends had to pull together one last time to make a stand. It would be the fight of their lives and on multiple fronts at that. Success would mean victory. Failure would mean the loss of all they held dear. The struggle would be fierce, and blood would certainly be shed, but at the end of the day, Daisy just hoped the majority of it would not be her own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Not Tonight, Josephine: A Road Trip Through Small-Town America *




  








“…exceptionally entertaining writing…”
“…George is genuinely hilarious…”
“…everything you could want in a travel memoir and more…”
“…hilarious, cringe-worthy and totally chaotic. A brilliant read…”
“…amusing, informative and heart-warming…”
“…I laughed out loud throughout…”
“…I learned more about our great US of A from this BRITISH author than I did in history class…”

Two Brits, George and Mark, set off from New York City to explore the back roads of America. In this calamity-ridden travel tale, George sets out in true clichéd fashion to discover the real America.

Throw in plenty of run-ins with the police, rapidly dwindling finances and Josephine – the worst car in the world - and you have all the ingredients for a classic American road trip. Will George and Mark make it all the way to California?

And then there is Rachel, George’s girlfriend, left back in England. Would travelling to the United States without her turn out to be the stupidest decision he had ever made?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Texas: A Novel *




  







Spanning four and a half centuries, James A. Michener’s monumental saga chronicles the epic history of Texas, from its Spanish roots in the age of the conquistadors to its current reputation as one of America’s most affluent, diverse, and provocative states. Among his finely drawn cast of characters, emotional and political alliances are made and broken, as the loyalties established over the course of each turbulent age inevitably collapse under the weight of wealth and industry. With Michener as our guide, Texas is a tale of patriotism and statesmanship, growth and development, violence and betrayal—a stunning achievement by a literary master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Rip in Heaven: A Memoir of Murder And Its Aftermath*




  








The acclaimed author of American Dirt reveals the devastating effects of a shocking tragedy in this landmark true crime book—the first ever to look intimately at the experiences of both the victims and their families.

A Rip in Heaven is Jeanine Cummins’ story of a night in April, 1991, when her two cousins Julie and Robin Kerry, and her brother, Tom, were assaulted on the Old Chain of Rocks Bridge, which spans the Mississippi River just outside of St. Louis. When, after a harrowing ordeal, Tom managed to escape the attackers and flag down help, he thought the nightmare would soon be over. He couldn’t have been more wrong. Tom, his sister Jeanine, and their entire family were just at the beginning of a horrific odyssey through the aftermath of a violent crime, a world of shocking betrayal, endless heartbreak, and utter disillusionment. It was a trial by fire from which no family member would emerge unscathed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Frozen in Motion (Callie Cassidy Mysteries Book 3) *




  








A murder at the local hockey rink leaves photographer Callie Cassidy nursing a few injuries of her own, but that won’t stop her from trying to catch the killer—before someone else gets iced…

No one has ever labeled Callie Cassidy a romantic.

As Valentine's Day rolls around and villagers drape hearts and Cupids across every surface, she's just not that into it.

Besides, with her own second-chance romance on rocky turf and her best friend's engagement to a man Callie doesn’t entirely trust, she's in even less of a mood to celebrate the month of love.

So when hockey coach Renata Sanchez asks for Callie’s help getting her annoying ex-husband to leave Rock Creek Village, Callie jumps at the distraction—despite knowing Renata’s brother, Detective Raul Sanchez, will be likely to bristle at her interference.

But before Callie can even begin her investigation, a confrontation between Renata and her ex erupts outside Sundance Studio. Later in the day, the man drops dead, falling from the hockey arena catwalk and landing with a thud on top of Callie. Renata immediately takes top spot on the suspect list, with her boyfriend Ethan MacGregor not far behind.

With time running out to save her friends, Callie must enlist the help of her inquisitive cat Carl and her loyal golden retriever Woody to develop a picture of the true culprit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cozy Mystery Collection: Spring Themes (Cozy Mystery Collective Book 2) *




  








SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE FIVE full length cozy and paranormal cozy mystery novels. OVER 1000 pages of reading and southern recipes!

A CHARMING WISH
With the help of a rather obnoxious genie and Mr. Prince Charming, June's Fairy-God cat, June is determined to figure out who is framing her. Time is of the essence when it becomes clear that the true villain is trying to get rid of her...permanently!

MOTORHOMES, MAPS, & MURDER*When a reenactment doesn't go as planned, not one but two of the town's folks aren't playing dead. . .they were MURDERED!
Come to find out there was a prison break and the serial killer is believed to be in Normal and someone has stolen a motorhome from Happy Trails Campground. Mae West and the Laundry Club Ladies put on their sleuthing hats in order to bring the killer to justice so they can keep the campground safe and sound.*
CRIMPED TO DEATH
Someone in Swanee, Kentucky is trying to stop the group of women from meeting and will stop at nothing to make that happen. . .including the murder of Diva Bernadine’s ex-husband using one of The Beaded Dragonfly’s crimping tools as the weapon.
Holly Harper and the Diva’s must set aside their beading projects to clear Bernadine’s name and find the killer—before another Diva’s ex becomes the next victim…

COLD BLOODED BREW
But when a dead body is dumped on her doorstep like a sack of coffee beans, the cozy coffee shop becomes an all-out crime scene and everyone in the small town is hankering for some good gossip.
Sheriff Spencer warns her to be careful because everyone is a suspect. Roxy's snooping lawyer skills are on alert and she can't help but brew up a few clues to help find the cold blooded killer.

SPIES & SPELLS

While Maggie waits for her Witchy Hour, she works at the family diner with her mom, aunt Meme and Lilith, her sister - all witches. Soon Maggie gets entangled with a mysterious handsome stranger, Mick Jasper, and his secret U.S. organization, SKUL. Has she found her calling?

Diggin' Up Dirt
Sweet as honey, soured by murder! Everyone in Cottonwood loves the new bakery, Sweet Shop. Until a Cottonwood resident is found dead with a half-eaten donut in her hand. Sheriff Kenni Lowry has her hands full. With a new murder in town and a new deputy to train, she’s not sure if she’s ever gonna get this booger solved. Sheriff Elmer Sims comes to the rescue, stepping up as Kenni’s ghost deputy. As the ex-dead-now-ghost deputy and Kenni’s Poppa, there’s clues beyond the sprinkles in the donut that only he can see. Add to Kenni’s stress, Finn Vincent’s, Kenni’s hunky boyfriend and new sheriff of Clay’s Ferry, parents have come to town to meet Kenni and her parents. And Kenni’s mama ain’t too happy. As they say in the South, nobody’s happy if mama ain’t happy. With Poppa’s keen insight and Kenni’s determination, Kenni focuses all her attention on bringing the killer to justice before the yeast rises and another dead body turns up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Peril in Little Leaf Creek (A Little Leaf Creek Cozy Mystery Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*




  








Living in the country comes with rampant gossip, a stubborn next-door neighbor, and another murder…

Cassie Alberta is settling into her new life in Little Leaf Creek. She is slowly starting to put the unexpected death of her husband and the life she had in the city behind her. She is enjoying the quaint town and her beautiful natural surroundings. Her next-door neighbor’s lovable dog has stolen her heart. And although she never expected to live next to two goats she is liking them more every day. But her contentment turns to shock when a dead body is found in the woods near her home.

When the death is originally called an accident, Cassie partners with her reclusive ex-cop neighbor to help prove that it was murder and find the killer. Her plan to keep things simple and enjoy single life seems to be becoming impossible when two handsome locals are vying for her affections. Cassie traverses a mountain of clues and suspects and heads straight toward danger.

Will the culprit be caught before Cassie becomes the next victim?

Recipe included: Baked Strawberry Cheesecake


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Conflict in Little Leaf Creek (A Little Leaf Creek Cozy Mystery Book 3)*




  








Living in the country comes with temperamental goats, an ornery next-door neighbor, and a mysterious murder…

Cassie Alberta is loving her new life in Little Leaf Creek. She is getting over the sudden death of her husband, appreciating what small town life has to offer and is enjoying getting to know the locals and their secrets. She is slowly learning how to live next to two cheeky goats and has fallen in love with her neighbor’s endearing dog. But life becomes a whole lot more complicated when she finds the dead body of an orchard owner.

Cassie partners with her antisocial ex-cop neighbor to help solve the murder. Her hands are full, as Thanksgiving is right around the corner and she is determined to try and bring her friends together for a feast, but they would prefer to remain alone. Not to mention the fact that two hunky locals have caught her attention. Cassie peels back layers of clues and suspects to try and get to the core of the murder and uncover the murderer.

Will the murderer be caught in time so that Cassie can have the Thanksgiving she longs for?

Recipe included: Lattice Apple Pie


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Action in Little Leaf Creek (A Little Leaf Creek Cozy Mystery Book 4)*




  








Christmastime in Little Leaf Creek is a time for the Christmas fair, festive decorations and another dead body….

Cassie Alberta is settling into her new life in Little Leaf Creek. She is making some good friends and is loving spending time with her next-door neighbor’s cheeky dog and mischievous goats. The small town is abuzz with excitement, not only is Christmas just around the corner but a television show is filming an episode in town. But then a crew member is found murdered.

Cassie joins forces with her grouchy ex-cop next-door neighbor and they decide to do a little investigating of their own. But Cassie is distracted from the task at hand when her new love interest starts acting very suspiciously.

Can Cassie help catch the killer so Christmas can go off without a hitch? Is her new romantic relationship over as fast as it began?


Recipe included: Gingerbread Cookies


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Surprises In Little Leaf Creek (A Little Leaf Creek Cozy Mystery Book 7)*




  








Cassie’s birthday comes with a surprise visitor from her past, a mysterious murder, and her new boyfriend as the prime suspect…

Cassie Alberta loves her new life in Little Leaf Creek. Living next door to two cheeky goats and an energetic dog means she is kept on her toes and there is never a dull moment. She has the fresh start she wanted after her husband’s sudden death and is looking forward to spending the day celebrating her birthday. But when someone from her former life turns up in Little Leaf Creek and there is a murder, Cassie finds that there is no way of escaping the past.

Cassie partners with her tenacious ex-cop next-door neighbor Tessa to solve the mysteries. Why did someone from Cassie’s old life land up in Little Leaf Creek? Who committed the murder? Cassie has to reveal secrets from her past in order to get to the truth and make sure that her boyfriend Sebastian doesn’t land up behind bars.

Will the murder be solved so that Cassie can finally start coming to terms with what she’s been trying to leave behind?

Recipe included: Triple Chocolate Cake


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Trouble in Little Leaf Creek (A Little Leaf Creek Cozy Mystery Book 10)*




  








Hiking in the country comes with beautiful views, unexpected encounters, and a murder victim…

Cassie Alberta is loving her new life in the picturesque town of Little Leaf Creek. Living next to her stubborn next-door neighbor, two cheeky goats and a loyal collie mix means that there is never a dull moment. Determined to explore more of what the small town has to offer, she is excited to be hiking through the woods with her friends. But their relaxing morning comes to a grinding halt when they stumble across a dead body.

Cassie joins forces with her ex-cop, next-door neighbor to try and find the murderer. The sleuths and their four-legged friends traverse a winding trail of clues and suspects in order to uncover the truth. Little do they know they are heading straight toward trouble.

It is a race against time for Cassie, Tessa and their cheeky animals to catch the killer, so that Thanksgiving dinner can go off without a hitch.

Recipe included: Apple Pie Bars


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE DCI BLIZZARD MURDER MYSTERIES: Books 1 to 3 *




  








Looking for binge-worthy crime fiction? Get these three unmissable murder mysteries in this great value boxset, now!

Comprising the first three books in the Detective Chief Inspector John Blizzard series: THE LONG DEAD, STRANGE LITTLE GIRL and THE RAILWAY MAN.

THE LONG DEAD ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
When a routine archaeological dig turns up bodies on the site of a WWII prisoner of war camp, it should be an open and shut case for detective John Blizzard. But forensics discover one of the deaths is more recent and the force have a murder investigation on their hands.

STRANGE LITTLE GIRL ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
When a family is brutally murdered, one child is never found. It still troubles DCI John Blizzard to this day. But new clues emerge that will take him deep into the criminal underworld and into conflict with the powers that be. Cracking the case will take all of the detective’s skills, and more. Coming out unscarred will be impossible.

THE RAILWAY MAN ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
Few tears are shed when an ex-boxer and local hard man turns up dead. Perhaps only Blizzard is unhappy as the incident interrupts the celebration of the unveiling of the steam locomotive he has lovingly helped restore. There is no shortage of people who might have wanted the boxer dead. But with suspicion of the police and fear of recriminations high, getting any information at all will prove difficult.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Last Time I Saw You: A Novel*




  








“Thrilling. . . . a must-read!” — Mary Kubica
“Masterful.” — Wendy Walker
“I couldn’t put it down.” — Joseph Finder
In a world of wealth and privilege, a killer is hiding . . .
The internationally bestselling author of The Last Mrs. Parrish follows that success with an addictive novel filled with shocking twists about the aftermath of a brutal high-society murder.
Dr. Kate English has it all. Not only is she the heiress to a large fortune; she has a gorgeous husband and daughter, a high-flying career, and a beautiful home anyone would envy.
But all that changes the night Kate’s mother, Lily, is found dead, brutally murdered in her own home. Heartbroken and distraught, Kate reaches out to her estranged best friend, Blaire Barrington, who rushes to her side for the funeral, where the years of distance between them are forgotten in a moment.
That evening, Kate’s grief turns to horror when she receives an anonymous text: You think you’re sad now, just wait. By the time I’m finished with you, you’ll wish you had been buried today. More than ever, Kate needs her old friend’s help.
Once Blaire decides to take the investigation into her own hands, it becomes clear that all is not as it seems in Baltimore high society. As infidelity, lies, and betrayals come to light, and tensions rise to a boiling point, she begins to alienate Kate’s friends and relatives with her relentless, accusatory questions, as she tries to find Lily’s killer. The murderer could be anyone—friend, neighbor, loved one. But whoever it is, it’s clear that Kate is next on their list. . .
In The Last Time I Saw You, Liv Constantine takes the lightning pace of The Last Mrs. Parrish and raises the stakes, creating an exquisitely tension-filled and absorbing tale of psychological suspense in which innocent lives—and one woman’s sanity—hang in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Queen Bee: A brand new addictive psychological thriller from the author of The Bridesmaid for 2022 *




  








*A brand new psychological thriller from the bestselling author of The Bridesmaid and The Daughter in Law.*

In the quiet village of Helesbury, Miranda Wallace prides herself on being the most popular member of her small social circle; the perfect friend, the best mum – the queen bee.

Until one day, Verity arrives. Cool and indifferent, Verity is everything Miranda isn’t, but she threatens to shatter Miranda’s picture-perfect life.

Suddenly plagued with insecurities, Miranda is certain Verity is hiding something. And Miranda knows all about secrets and the damage they can cause, because she’s hiding some of her own.

So when Verity threatens to reveal the truth about Miranda and destroy the perfect life she’s built, Miranda knows she has to act to protect the people she loves – even if the results are deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Say Nothing: A Novel *




  








“Outstanding—starts with a bang and gets tenser and tenser. Say Nothing shows Parks is a quality writer at the top of his form.”—Lee Child

“Terrific book. Truly terrific. Tension throughout and tears at the end.”—Sue Grafton

Judge Scott Sampson doesn’t brag about having a perfect life, but the evidence is clear: A prestigious job. A loving marriage. A pair of healthy children. Then a phone call begins every parent’s most chilling nightmare. Scott’s six-year-old twins, Sam and Emma, have been taken. The judge must rule exactly as instructed in a drug case he is about to hear. If he refuses, the consequences for the children will be dire.

For Scott and his wife, Alison, the kidnapper’s call is only the beginning of a twisting, gut-churning ordeal of blackmail, deceit, and terror. Through it all, they will stop at nothing to get their children back, no matter the cost to themselves...or to each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Forever: A Medical Thriller (Brad Parker and Karen Richmond Medical Thrillers) *




  








Brad Parker and Karen Richmond Book 2 National Indie Excellence, Readers' Favorite, and IndieReader Discovery Awards

Will medical research unravel the secret to immortality? Or will it be stolen by a master of manipulation, deceit, and murder?

Professor Brad Parker is enjoying his sabbatical in one of Harvard's leading genomic engineering labs, focused on altering the human genome to meet challenges like treating cancer and increasing longevity. Then he's interrupted by a surprise request from the FBI. Can he help them track down a Chinese spy who's stealing the lab's secrets? Becoming engaged in a case of criminal conspiracy is the last thing Brad wants to do—but at the urging of Karen Richmond, his partner and now an FBI agent herself, he agrees. The ensuing hunt takes Brad and Karen down a trail of treachery and death that leads from Boston to the coast of southern Maine, where a killer lies in wait.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blaze Returns (Axel Blaze Thriller Book 1) *




  








A page-turning debut thriller in the lone ranger tradition of Lee Child’s Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn’s Mitch Rapp and Mark Greaney’s The Gray Man novels. The fast-paced brutal action of Axel Blaze, the new tough guy in town, is catching the imagination of readers of thriller novels. (AUDIO BOOK coming later this month.)

“I wasn’t expecting trouble when I pulled off the highway.” Ex-deputy US Marshal Axel Blaze is doing what he knows best – dealing with trouble. Ten years in the special forces and five years in the US Marshals have made Blaze a trained investigator and expert in combat. Blaze does not fight his opponents; he puts them down. He strikes first. And hard. Takes them out. Fast.

Deputy Marshal Carter has gone missing in Little Butte, Nevada. The Dawsons own the town. The Mexican cartel is moving in on their meth business. A gang war is coming to town. Director Flynn asks Blaze to return for one last assignment. It is up to Blaze to find Carter before all hell breaks loose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sleight of Mind: 75 Ingenious Paradoxes in Mathematics, Physics, and Philosophy *




  








This “fun, brain-twisting book . . . will make you think” as it explores more than 75 paradoxes in mathematics, philosophy, physics, and the social sciences (Sean Carroll, New York Times–bestselling author of Something Deeply Hidden)

Paradox is a sophisticated kind of magic trick. A magician’s purpose is to create the appearance of impossibility, to pull a rabbit from an empty hat. Yet paradox doesn’t require tangibles, like rabbits or hats. Paradox works in the abstract, with words and concepts and symbols, to create the illusion of contradiction. There are no contradictions in reality, but there can appear to be. In Sleight of Mind, Matt Cook and a few collaborators dive deeply into more than 75 paradoxes in mathematics, physics, philosophy, and the social sciences. As each paradox is discussed and resolved, Cook helps readers discover the meaning of knowledge and the proper formation of concepts—and how reason can dispel the illusion of contradiction.

The journey begins with “a most ingenious paradox” from Gilbert and Sullivan’s Pirates of Penzance. Readers will then travel from Ancient Greece to cutting-edge laboratories, encounter infinity and its different sizes, and discover mathematical impossibilities inherent in elections. They will tackle conundrums in probability, induction, geometry, and game theory; perform “supertasks”; build apparent perpetual motion machines; meet twins living in different millennia; explore the strange quantum world—and much more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Coffee: The Epic of a Commodity*




  








“A cup of coffee is a miracle, a wonderful assemblage of relationships”. This classic follows coffee's journey around the world, from London to Brazil, telling in fascinating detail and amusing anecdote the singular history of the legendary commodity, from its discovery that chewing on the beans were keeping goats awake in Yemen to the author’s own experiences with the bean in 1935.

Referred to as a “documentary novel” back during its inception, H.E. Jacobs pioneered the concept of creative nonfiction, combining the reality of nonfiction with the epic presentation and prose of fiction. This genre exploded into popularity and remains so today. Coffee tells the story of this popular beverage in short, fun to read essays that will entertain anyone that enjoys a good, strong cup of coffee.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*All the Horrors of War: A Jewish Girl, a British Doctor, and the Liberation of Bergen-Belsen *




  








The remarkable stories of Rachel Genuth, a poor Jewish teenager from the Hungarian provinces, and Hugh Llewelyn Glyn Hughes, a high-ranking military doctor in the British Second Army, who converge in Bergen-Belsen, where the girl fights for her life and the doctor struggles to save thousands on the brink of death.

On April 15, 1945, Brigadier H. L. Glyn Hughes entered Bergen-Belsen for the first time. Waiting for him were 10,000 unburied, putrefying corpses and 60,000 living prisoners, starving and sick. One month earlier, 15-year-old Rachel Genuth arrived at Bergen-Belsen; deported with her family from Sighet, Transylvania, in May of 1944, Rachel had by then already endured Auschwitz, the Christianstadt labor camp, and a forced march through the Sudetenland. In All the Horrors of War, Bernice Lerner follows both Hughes and Genuth as they move across Europe toward Bergen-Belsen in the final, brutal year of World War II.

The book begins at the end: with Hughes's searing testimony at the September 1945 trial of Josef Kramer, commandant of Bergen-Belsen, along with forty-four SS (Schutzstaffel) members and guards. "I have been a doctor for thirty years and seen all the horrors of war," Hughes said, "but I have never seen anything to touch it." The narrative then jumps back to the spring of 1944, following both Hughes and Rachel as they navigate their respective forms of wartime hell until confronting the worst: Christianstadt's prisoners, including Rachel, are deposited in Bergen-Belsen, and the British Second Army, having finally breached the fortress of Germany, assumes control of the ghastly camp after a negotiated surrender. Though they never met, it was Hughes's commitment to helping as many prisoners as possible that saved Rachel's life.

Drawing on a wealth of sources, including Hughes's papers, war diaries, oral histories, and interviews, this gripping volume combines scholarly research with narrative storytelling in describing the suffering of Nazi victims, the overwhelming presence of death at Bergen-Belsen, and characters who exemplify the human capacity for fortitude. Lerner, Rachel's daughter, has special insight into the torment her mother suffered. The first book to pair the story of a Holocaust victim with that of a liberator, All the Horrors of War compels readers to consider the full, complex humanity of both.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Navy Nurse: Memoir of a World War II Veteran *




  







From one of the few living World War II veterans comes this deeply personal, remarkably detailed and inspiring memoir. Helen Barry Siragusa takes us from her childhood in New Jersey during the Great Depression, through her career as a Navy nurse in a ward for paralyzed soldiers during and after World War II, to raising her eight children in Massachusetts, and finally to her home in Maine. Complemented by her beautiful photographs, her vivid storytelling reveals her as both an eternal optimist and a steely bearer of adversity. Death was her constant companion, and she was its counterpoint.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dönitz's Last Gamble: The Inshore U-Boat Campaign 1944-45 *




  








“The tragic final year of Hitler’s once highly effective U-Boat campaign against Allied shipping is graphically and grippingly told here.” —Work Boat World 

By the end of 1943 the German submarine war on Atlantic convoys was all but defeated, beaten by superior technology, code-breaking and air power. With losses mounting, Karl Dönitz withdrew the wolfpacks, but in a surprise change of strategy, following the D-Day landings in June 1944, he sent his U-boats into coastal waters, closer to home, where they could harass the crucial Allied supply lines to the new European bridgehead.

Caught unawares, the British and American navies struggled to cope with a novel predicament—in shallow waters submarines could lie undetectable on the bottom, and given operational freedom, they rarely needed to make signals, neutralizing the Allied advantages of decryption and radio direction-finding. Behind this unpleasant shock lay an even greater threat, of radically new submarine types known to be nearing service. Dönitz saw these as war-winning weapons, and gambled that his inshore campaign would hold up the Allied advance long enough to allow these faster and quieter boats to be deployed in large numbers.

This offensive was perhaps Germany’s last chance to turn the tide, yet, surprisingly, such an important story has never been told in detail before. That it did not succeed masks its full significance: in the Cold War that followed, the massive Soviet submarine fleet—built on captured German technology and tactical experience—became a very real menace to Western sea power. In this way, Dönitz’s last gamble set the course of post-war antisubmarine development.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Churchill's Hellraisers: The Thrilling Secret WW2 Mission to Storm a Forbidden Nazi Fortress (World War Two)*




  








Perfect for fans of Erik Larsen’s The Splendid and Vile and Alex Kershaw’s The Forgotten 500, #1 international bestselling and award-winning war reporter Damien Lewis’ latest book details the thrilling account of one of the most daring raids of WWII—the untold story of the heroic hellraisers who stormed a Nazi fortress and helped turn the tide of the war. Bracingly tense, brilliantly researched, and truly unforgettable, Churchill’s Hellraisers is a must-have for every World War II library.

It is the winter of 1944. Allied forces have succeeded in liberating most of Axis-occupied Italy—with one crucial exception: the Nazi headquarters north of the Gothic Line. Heavily guarded and surrounded by rugged terrain, the mountain fortress is nearly impenetrable. But British Prime Minister Winston Churchill is determined to drive a dagger into the “soft underbelly of Europe.” The Allied’s plan: drop two paratroopers into the mountains—and take the fortress by storm . . .

The two brave men knew the risks involved, so they recruited an equally fearless team: Italian resistance fighters, escaped POWs, downed US airmen, even a bagpipe-playing Scotsman known as “The Mad Piper.” Some had little military training, but all were willing to fight to the death to defeat the Nazi enemy. Ultimately, the mission that began in broad daylight, in the enemy’s line of fire, would end one of the darkest chapters in history—through the courage and conviction of the unsung heroes who dared the impossible . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Nazi Hunters: The Ultra-Secret SAS Unit and the Hunt for Hitler's War Criminals *




  








The gripping “untold story” of the Secret Hunters, deep-cover British special forces who pursued Nazi fugitives from justice after World War II (Daily Mail).

In the late summer of 1944, eighty British Special Air Service (SAS) soldiers undertook a covert commando raid, parachuting behind enemy lines into the Vosges Mountains in occupied France to sabotage Nazi-held roads, railways, and ammo dumps, and assassinate high-ranking German officers, undermining the final stand of Hitler’s Third Reich. Despite their successes, more than half the men were captured, tortured, and executed.

Although the SAS was officially dissolved when the war ended, a top-secret black ops unit was formed, under Churchill’s personal command, to hunt down the SS commanders who had murdered their special forces comrades, as well as war criminals from concentration camps who had eluded the Nuremberg trials. Under the cover of full deniability, “The Secret Hunters” waged a covert war of justice and retribution—uncovering the full horror of Hitler’s regime as well as dark secrets of Stalin’s Russia and the growing threat of what would become the Cold War.

Finally revealing the fascinating details of the secret postwar mission that became a central part of the SAS’s founding legend, Damien Lewis “delves into some of the darkest days of the regiment’s history to tell a story of tragedy, valor and revenge . . . [a] remarkable story” (War History Online).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*General Erich Hoepner: A Military Biography (Die Wehrmacht im Kampf) *




  








Written by Hoepner's chief of staff on the Eastern Front, this military biography of the German WWII general is available in English for the first time.

This biography of Erich Hoepner was written by Walter Chales de Beaulieu, a general staff officer who fought alongside him. It examines his leadership of panzer formations in Poland in 1939, France in 1940, and Russia in 1941. Hoepner was one of the most competent tank commanders of World War II, playing a significant role in Germany’s early successes.

As the commander of the XVI Panzer Corps in 1939, Hoepner carried out the main thrust towards Warsaw, reaching the outskirts of the city in only eight days. With the same formation, he fought the French Cavalry Corps in Belgium, partook in the encirclement of Allied forces near Dunkirk, and advanced southwards over the Weygand Line deep into French territory. In 1941, Hoepner became the commander of Panzer Group 4, the main attack formation for the advance on Leningrad.

In this book, Walter Chales de Beaulieu provides insight into Erich Hoepner’s ability as a panzer commander, painting a picture of a man who was committed to the military profession.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/15/22.

Currently $3.

*Taranto: And Naval Air Warfare in the Mediterranean, 1940–1945*




  








“If you only read one book on the development of the Fleet Air Arm and Naval air warfare in the Mediterranean during World War 2 then this should be it.” —Military Historical Society

After the Italian declaration of war in June 1940, the Royal Navy found itself facing a larger and better-equipped Italian surface fleet, large Italian and German air forces equipped with modern aircraft and both Italian and German submarines. Its own aircraft were a critical element of an unprecedented fight on, over and under the sea surface.

The best-known action was the crippling of the Italian fleet at Taranto, which demonstrated how aircraft carriers and their aircraft had replaced the dominance of battleships, but every subsequent operation is covered from the perspective of naval aviation. Some of these, like Matapan or the defense of the “Pedestal” convoy to Malta, are famous but others in support of land campaigns and in the Aegean after the Italian surrender are less well recorded. In all these, the ingenuity and innovation of the Fleet Air Arm shines through—Taranto pointed the way to what the Japanese would achieve at Pearl Harbor, while air cover for the Salerno landings demonstrated the effectiveness of carrier-borne fighters in amphibious operations, a tactic adopted by the US Navy.

The author’s years of archival research together with his experience as a carrier pilot allow him to describe and analyze the operations of naval aircraft in the Mediterranean with unprecedented authority. This provides the book with novel insights into many familiar facets of the Mediterranean war while for the first time doing full justice to the Fleet Air Arm’s lesser known achievements.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/16/22.

Currently $2.

*Anvil of Stars (Forge of God Book 2)*




  








The “provocative and entertaining follow-up” to The Forge of God: Exiled from their planet, humans unite with one alien race in the fight against another (Publishers Weekly).

The Ship of the Law travels the infinite enormity of space, carrying eighty-two young people: fighters, strategists, scientists—and children. After one alien culture destroyed their home, another offered the opportunity for revenge in the form of a starship built from fragments of the Earth’s corpse, a ship they now use to scour the universe in search of their enemy.

Working with sophisticated nonhuman technologies that need new thinking to comprehend them, they’re cut off forever from the people they left behind. Denied information, they live within a complex system that is both obedient and beyond their control. They’re frightened. And they’re waging war against entities whose technologies are unimaginably advanced and vast, and whose psychology is ultimately, unknowably alien.

In Anvil of Stars, the multimillion-selling, Nebula Award–winning author of Eon and other science fiction masterpieces “fashions an action-packed and often thrilling plot; by using each of the well-depicted alien races to mirror human behavior, he defines what it means to be **** sapiens. . . . A gripping story” (Publishers Weekly).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Initial Fold: A first contact space opera adventure (The Fold Book 1)*




  








What would you do if you materialised inside an alien starship?

It’s 2049, and NASA-sponsored physicist Edward Virr is on the cusp of man’s greatest breakthrough – the ability to fold space, and to travel faster than light.

He personally tests NASA’s futuristic prototype fold ship with a hand-picked crew. But when their first mission takes an unexpected twist, Edward suspects that they may not have been the only ones developing the new technology.

Discovering there’s a lot more at stake than first contact, they soon realise that Earth’s survival depends on their ability to solve a crime of galactic proportions. Join Edward Virr and his crew as they undertake their first space adventure, laughing and swearing their way into the depths of the Milky Way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Weirdness: A Novel *




  








An “utterly charming, silly, and heartily entertaining” literary urban fantasy about a floundering aspiring writer who makes a deal with the Devil (Boston Globe)

What do you do when you wake up hung over and late for work only to find a stranger on your couch? And what if that stranger turns out to be an Adversarial Manifestation—like Satan, say—who has brewed you a fresh cup of fair-trade coffee? And what if he offers you your life’s goal of making the bestseller list if only you find his missing Lucky Cat and, you know, sign over your soul?

If you’re Billy Ridgeway, you take the coffee.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Battle for the Soul of Capitalism: How the Financial System Undermined Social Ideals, Damaged Trust in the Markets, Robbed Investors of Trillions—and What to Do About It *




  








The legendary founder of Vanguard “presents an insider’s view of what’s wrong with corporate America and what can be done to improve it” (Burton G. Malkiel, author of A Random Walk Down Wall Street).

New York Times-bestselling author of Enough and The Little Book of Common Sense Investing John Bogle has seen firsthand the innermost workings—and grotesque abuses—of the financial industry, and is renowned as an advocate for the small investor and for the restoration of integrity to the system. He knows that a trustworthy business and financial complex is essential to America’s continuing leadership in the world and to social and economic progress at home.

In this book he reveals what went wrong and how we lost our way—and more importantly, how we can right our course. He argues for a return to a governance structure in which owners’ capital that has been put at risk is used in their interests rather than in the interests of corporate and financial managers. Given that ownership is now consolidated in the hands of relatively few large mutual and pension funds, the specific reforms Bogle details in this book are essential as well as practical—and should be considered by every investor, analyst, Wall Streeter, policy maker, and businessperson.

“Deserves attention in the precincts of power.”—Publishers Weekly


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Midwife's Confession *




  








Dear Anna,

What I have to tell you is difficult to write, but I know it will be far more difficult for you to hear, and I’m so sorry…

The unfinished letter is the only clue Tara and Emerson have to the reason behind their close friend Noelle’s suicide. Everything they knew about Noelle—her calling as a midwife, her passion for causes, her love for her friends and family—described a woman who embraced life.

Yet there was so much they didn’t know.

With the discovery of the letter and its heartbreaking secret, Noelle’s friends begin to uncover the truth about this complex woman who touched each of their lives—and the life of a desperate stranger—with love and betrayal, compassion and deceit.

Told with sensitivity and insight, The Midwife’s Confession will have you turning pages late into the night.

From the bestselling author of The Lies We Told and The Secret Life of CeeCee Wilkes comes a story of deception that asks: How much is too much to forgive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Madoc and Janet Rhys Mysteries Volume One: A Pint of Murder, Murder Goes Mumming, and A Dismal Thing to Do *




  








The first three cozy mysteries in a series featuring a Royal Canadian Mountie and his resourceful wife from an international-bestselling author.

The beloved sleuthing couple solves a trio of murder cases in the austere beauty of Canada’s New Brunswick. Originally published under the pseudonym Alisa Craig, these three tales are a witty look at murder in a small town—“the epitome of the ‘cozy’ mystery” (Mostly Murder).

A Pint of Murder: When Janet Wadman realizes her friend Agatha was murdered with a jar of tainted green beans, her discovery leads to another untimely death. Height-challenged Mountie Madoc Rhys proves more capable than he looks, and Janet is duly impressed.

Murder Goes Mumming: Madoc decides to ask Janet for her hand in marriage. But when the newly engaged couple finds their Christmas plans spoiled by murder, the investigating duo once again finds they have a gift for serving justice.

A Dismal Thing to Do: Janet witnesses a terrible accident on the back roads of Canada. But after dashing into a nearby barn to get help, someone thanks her by stealing her car and then trying to kill her. Or were they? Madoc arrives and together they work to stop a deadly crime wave in its tracks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Burning Man (A Gideon and Sirius Novel Book 1) *




  








LAPD cop Michael Gideon and his police dog partner Sirius became reluctant celebrities after capturing a notorious serial killer in the midst of an inferno. For their heroism, they were chosen to head up the newly formed Special Cases Unit. Now the duo tackles out-of-the-ordinary cases, anything deemed unusual or bizarre even by Hollyweird standards.
When a teenager is found crucified in a city park, Gideon and Sirius are handed the bizarre case. Confronting the gruesome tableau and having to work the case worsens Detective Gideon’s PTSD, a condition he has tried to hide from others. Gideon’s burns may have healed, but the fire haunts him still…in more ways than one.
Eerily prescient since that terrible night of the fire, Gideon has unusual insights into the crimes he investigates, a skill he and Sirius must learn to trust as much as they do each other if they are to solve—and survive—this case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ultimate Evil: The Search for the Sons of Sam *




  








The true-crime cult classic that inspired the Netflix docuseries The Sons of Sam: A Descent into Darkness and a companion podcast, The Ultimate Evil follows journalist Maury Terry’s decades-long investigation into the terrifying truth behind the Son of Sam murders.

On August 10, 1977, the NYPD arrested David Berkowitz for the Son of Sam murders that had terrorized New York City for over a year. Berkowitz confessed to shooting sixteen people and killing six with a .44 caliber Bulldog revolver, and the case was officially closed.

Journalist Maury Terry was suspicious of Berkowitz’s confession. Spurred by conflicting witness descriptions of the killer and clues overlooked in the investigation, Terry was convinced Berkowitz didn’t act alone. Meticulously gathering evidence for a decade, he released his findings in the first edition of The Ultimate Evil. Based upon the evidence he had uncovered, Terry theorized that the Son of Sam attacks were masterminded by a Yonkers-based cult that was responsible for other ritual murders across the country.

After Terry’s death in 2015, documentary filmmaker Josh Zeman (Cropsey, The Killing Season, Murder Mountain) was given access to Terry’s files, which form the basis of his docuseries with Netflix and a companion podcast. Taken together with The Ultimate Evil, which includes a new introduction by Zeman, these works reveal the stunning intersections of power, wealth, privilege, and evil in America—from the Summer of Sam until today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Hidden Man (A Jason Kolarich Novel Book 1) *




  








A finalist for the LA Times Book Prize

A little girl, snatched from her bed in the dead of night...

They knew who killed her. They couldn’t prove it. 26 years later, her brother Sammy doesn’t care about proof. He only cares about justice. Now, only his childhood best friend, attorney Jason Kolarich, can save Sammy from a life sentence for killing a killer.

To defend Sammy, Jason must do what authorities could not, decades ago—prove the guilt of the pedophile who killed Sammy’s sister. But a mysterious benefactor, “Mr. Smith,” suddenly appears, offering money, resources, even alibis for Sammy’s defense. And he will stop at nothing—threatening the lives of Jason and his family—to control the outcome of the case. As the trial draws near, Jason races against time to save his family from Mr. Smith’s team and his friend Sammy from life in prison, while two crimes, decades apart, converge in a stunning verdict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*John Woman *




  








The New York Times bestselling author of the Easy Rawlins novels delivers “a taut, riveting, and artfully edgy saga” of one man’s self-transformation (Kirkus).

At twelve years old, Cornelius Jones, the son of an Italian-American woman and a black man from Mississippi, secretly takes over his father’s job at a silent film theater in New York’s East Village—until the innocent scheme goes tragically wrong. Years later, his dying father imparts this piece of wisdom to Cornelius: The person who controls the narrative of history controls their own fate.

After his father dies and his mother disappears, Cornelius sets about reinventing himself—becoming Professor John Woman, a man who will spread his father’s teachings through the classrooms of an unorthodox southwestern university and beyond. But there are other individuals who are attempting to influence the narrative of John Woman, and who might know something about the facts of his hidden past.

Engaging with some of the most provocative ideas of recent intellectual history, John Woman is a compulsively readable, deliciously unexpected novel about the way we tell stories, and whether the stories we tell have the power to change the world


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Devious (A Rick Bentz/Reuben Montoya Novel Book 7) *




  








A serial killer targets New Orleans nuns in this “nail-biting tale of dangerous secrets and deadly passions” by the #1 New York Times bestselling author (Booklist).

When New Orleans detective Reuben Montoya is called to investigate the murder of a nun, he's shocked to recognize the victim. Sister Camille was his high school girlfriend. And she’s just been found on the altar of St. Marguerite's cathedral…viciously garroted.

Before devoting herself to god, Camille had a knack for making bad choices. She joined the convent after falling for her sister Valerie’s soon-to-be ex-husband. But as Val—a former Texas cop—digs into Camille's murder, she realizes how little she really knew about her sister and their shared past.

As more women of the church are found brutally slaughtered, no one is beyond suspicion—not even Friar Francis O’Toole. And no one is safe—least of all Valerie. Because this killer knows all, forgives nothing, and will not rest until Valerie becomes the next to pay for her sins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Never Die Alone (A Rick Bentz/Reuben Montoya Novel Book 8 ) *




  








A serial killer who targets twins is loose in New Orleans in this psychological thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Left to Die.
Years ago, Detective Rick Bentz helped put away the notorious serial killer known as 21, who targeted twins about to reach their twenty-first birthday. With merciless precision, 21 would arrange for his victims to die, simultaneously, at the time of their birth. But Brianna Hayward—a New Orleans woman still reeling from the murder of her twin sister—is certain the wrong man is in prison. She’s willing to do anything to convince the police, even if it means trusting a reporter who’s hiding his own secrets.
Now Bentz will finally have to face the terrifying possibility that 21 is still at large. Twin sisters from All Saints College have just vanished—on the eve of their twenty-first birthday. And as Bentz and his partner, Reuben Montoya, desperately follow the trail, a killer prepares to unite his next victims in death forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bring Them Home (Detective Karen Hart Book 1) *




  








A perfect village. A perfect crime.
When two young girls disappear from their primary school, the village of Heighington is put on high alert—and not for the first time. Called in to investigate, Detective Karen Hart is sure that parallels with a previous disappearance are anything but coincidental.
DS Hart is still reeling from a case she tried and failed to solve eighteen months ago, when a young woman vanished without a trace. She’s no nearer to the truth of what happened to Amy Fisher, but with two children missing now too, the stakes have never been higher. As she looks to the past for clues, she must confront her own haunting loss, a nightmare she is determined to spare other families.
Hart soon realises that nothing in this close-knit Lincolnshire community is what it seems. Pursuing the investigation with personal vengeance, she finds herself in conflict with her scrupulous new boss, but playing by the rules will have to wait. Because while there’s no shortage of suspects, the missing girls are running out of time…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*House of Lies (Detective Karen Hart Book 4) *




  








A dark secret. A haunted past. And a house full of lies.
When two teenage girls vanish without a trace from an educational retreat at Chidlow House in Lincolnshire, the students and teachers are put on high alert.
Called in to investigate, Detective Karen Hart questions everyone who came into contact with the two girls, Cressida and Natasha, in the days leading up to their disappearance.
Stories of Chidlow House being haunted abound, but Hart—still coming to terms with the suspicious circumstances surrounding the tragic loss of her own family—knows that while the house might be otherworldly, the crime is grimly real.
But nothing is quite as it seems at Chidlow House. When it becomes clear that someone at the estate must know more than they’re letting on, Hart faces a race against time to find the culprit and save the girls.
While there is no shortage of suspects, Hart comes up against one dead end after another. And when she too begins hearing eerie whispers in the walls, she is forced to wonder: was she too quick to dismiss Chidlow’s supernatural reputation?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*On Cold Ground (Detective Karen Hart Book 5) *




  








A merciless killer who will stop at nothing. And a detective with nothing left to lose.

When Detective Karen Hart hears a scream echoing out of beautiful Lincoln Cathedral one snowy evening, she is the first officer on the scene. In the chapel a man lies murdered, a bloody cross carved into his forehead.

The twisted killing sends this close-knit community into shock. And a note to the police from the murderer, signed by ‘The Cleanser’, confirms their worst fears: this sadistic slaying is the first of many. The ritual killings will never stop until Hart uncovers the murderer’s ungodly motive.

When early leads become dead ends, Karen starts to wonder if there’s a link to a rumoured conspiracy within police ranks—particularly when an abrasive new officer is assigned to the case. Could the key to catching ‘The Cleanser’ be dangerously close to home? Meanwhile, she is battling her own demons as she struggles to come to terms with the deaths of her husband and daughter.

In her toughest case yet, Karen will come closer than ever before to a dangerous truth. Can she put the pieces of the puzzle together before she’s stopped in her tracks?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In the Woods (Dublin Murder Squad, Book 1) *




  








The debut novel of an astonishing voice in psychological suspense

As dusk approaches a small Dublin suburb in the summer of 1984, mothers begin to call their children home. But on this warm evening, three children do not return from the dark and silent woods. When the police arrive, they find only one of the children gripping a tree trunk in terror, wearing blood-filled sneakers, and unable to recall a single detail of the previous hours.

Twenty years later, the found boy, Rob Ryan, is a detective on the Dublin Murder Squad and keeps his past a secret. But when a twelve-year-old girl is found murdered in the same woods, he and Detective Cassie Maddox—his partner and closest friend—find themselves investigating a case chillingly similar to the previous unsolved mystery. Now, with only snippets of long-buried memories to guide him, Ryan has the chance to uncover both the mystery of the case before him and that of his own shadowy past.

Richly atmospheric, stunning in its complexity, and utterly convincing and surprising to the end, In the Woods is sure to enthrall fans of Mystic River and The Lovely Bones.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rangle River *




  







This gripping collection captures the essence of the Wild West and includes two short stories, two short novels, and two first-hand accounts of the author’s own adventures in the territories he writes about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Escape from Saigon: A Novel *




  








A novel in “the tradition of Michener and Clavell . . . A sweeping saga that places you dead center in the tumultuous final days of the war in Vietnam” (Casey Sherman, New York Times–bestselling author of The Finest Hours).

Saigon is falling. With the North Vietnamese Army approaching, the city is quickly falling into chaos as the city’s inhabitants look for any way to escape.

Among them are Matt Moran, a soldier searching for his Vietnamese wife’s terrified relatives; Lisette Vo, a Vietnamese-American TV reporter who risks her life to chronicle the events of that fateful time; and an American businessman who “adopts” three hundred of his employees in a bid to sneak them out. All of these gripping stories and more occur while the enemy tightens its stranglehold on the city.

Full of the human triumph and heartbreaking tragedy that marked the end of the Vietnam conflict, “Escape From Saigon brings to life the war-torn lives of the men and women, soldiers and civilians alike, each trying to escape the fall of Saigon before it engulfs them all. A vivid, unvarnished vision” (Winston Groom, author of Forrest Gump).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The War Before The War: A Vietnam War Novel (The Airmen Series Book 2) *




  








*As the First Indochina War rages, John F. Kennedy digs deep to uncover France’s deception. But how far will America go to stop communist expansion? Will its leaders become complicit?*

French Indochina, 1951. After several victories, the French Army is dealt its first major defeat by Ho Chi Minh and his Viet Minh rebels. Cautious, China and Russia wait in the wings, watching America’s resolve.

With the French desperately short on troops, weapons, and aircraft, America must wrestle with how deeply to become involved in the growing conflict in Indochina. Newly elected congressman and war hero, John F. Kennedy, is joined by his siblings, Robert and Patricia, on a fact-finding mission throughout Southeast Asia. His goal – find the truth to prevent America from making a terrible mistake that could have irreparable consequences. That’s right, the future president was there in the beginning and watched firsthand as events unfolded. It’s history few know.

Rene Granier, former OSS Deer Team member and now a CIA officer, is asked to accompany the Kennedys as their advisor and bodyguard. He is the only man alive that fought alongside the Viet Minh and the French. Now both want his head on a platter as he goes back into the lion’s den – Saigon. Risking his life to help Kennedy find the truth, Granier comes face to face with his past.

Will those that once fought by his side now assassinate Granier and the Kennedys to keep the truth buried and continue the war?

Like all the books in the Airmen Series, The War Before The War is full of action and suspense, yet based on historical facts and real people. If you are a fan of history and good old-fashioned war stories, you’ll love The War Before The War – Book 2 in the Airmen Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Harvest *




  








In this classic medical thriller filled with harrowing suspense and brilliantly crafted plot twists, Tess Gerritsen—the author of the acclaimed Rizzoli & Isles series that inspired the hit television show—delivers a pulse-pounding tale that “will make your heart skip a beat” (USA TODAY).

For Dr. Abby DiMatteo, the long road to Boston’s Bayside Hospital has been anything but easy. Now, immersed in the grinding fatigue of her second year as a surgical resident, she’s elated when the hospital’s elite cardiac transplant team taps her as a potential recruit.

But Abby soon makes an anguished, crucial decision that jeopardizes her entire career. A car crash victim’s healthy heart is ready to be harvested; it is immediately cross-matched to a wealthy private patient, Nina Voss. Abby hatches a bold plan to make sure that the transplant goes instead to a dying seventeen-year-old boy who is also a perfect match.

The repercussions are powerful and swift and Abby is shaken but unrepentant—until she meets the frail, tormented Nina. Then a new heart for Nina Voss suddenly appears, her transplant is completed, and Abby makes a terrible discovery: Nina’s heart has not come through the proper channels.

Defying Bayside Hospital’s demands for silence, Abby plunges into an investigation that reveals an intricate, and murderous, chain of deceptions. Every move Abby makes spawns a vicious backlash and, in a ship anchored in the stagnant waters of Boston Harbor, a final, grisly discovery lies waiting…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Alive and Killing (David Wolf Book 3)*




  








The Amazon bestselling series continues as David Wolf is pulled into deadly action with the last person he wants by his side—his only son.

Just for a day, Colorado Sheriff David Wolf trades slogging through murky meltwaters and even murkier small-town politics for an overnight camping trip in the wilderness with his son. But when a man with fresh burns turns up on their trail, falling from the heavy load in his backpack and running wild from something, Wolf suspects the camping trip may have taken a turn for the worse. 

Unfortunately his instincts are spot on, and Wolf is forced into action with the last person he wants by his side in a deadly battle.

When news of their episode travels through the valleys, local FBI agents want to take over the investigation, hoping to halt murder and corruption originating 7,000 miles away in Afghanistan. But national security or not, Jack’s safety is at stake, and orders to stand down fall on his deaf ears.

In this stomach-dropping, action and suspense-packed third installment of the David Wolf Mystery Thriller series, Wolf partners with Kristen Luke, an FBI agent from the local F.O., and quickly learns he and his son aren't out of danger just yet. Because someone the authorities thought dead may actually be alive, and viciously killing. Can they solve the mystery emerging from the other side of the world before the fallout destroys all Wolf holds close at home?

Alive and Killing has mystery, thrills, suspense, and action that will grab and pin you down until the final page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Judgment and Wrath (Joe Hunter Novels Book 2) *




  








“Lee Child’s Jack Reacher could have some worthy competition.”
—Booklist

Following the success of his explosive debut thriller Dead Men’s Dust (“A dose of pure rocket fuel,” —Christopher Reich), author Matt Hilton delivers BIG once again with Judgment & Wrath. Ex-military operative-turned-problem solver for hire Joe Hunter is back—and this time he finds himself the prey of a relentless manhunter and targeted for death after rescuing a young couple from the ruthless assassin. Hilton’s Judgment & Wrath starts fast and keeps accelerating—and fans of Lee Child, Robert Crais, and Michael Connelly will discover they’ve got a new author and a new hero to eagerly follow into the dangerous shadows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Cut and Run (Joe Hunter Novels Book 4) *




  








“Hunter is one of the most exciting new tough guys to come along in years.”
—Contra Costa Times

When speaking about author Matt Hilton’s former Special Forces operative hero Joe Hunter, Booklist says, “Lee Child’s Jack Reacher could have some worthy competition.” And not only Child’s readers, but dedicated fans of Jeffery Deaver, Robert Crais, John Sandford, Andrew Vachss, and Michael Connelly are going to love Hunter and his ways. Cut and Run is the fourth electrifying thriller to feature Hilton’s tough as nails “problem solver,” as an assassin with Hunter’s face launches a terrifying murder spree intended to frame his adversary—forcing Hunter to run from the pursuing law and his vengeful adversary alike, with no one to turn to for help and nowhere to hide. Cut and Run is non-stop excitement and Matt Hilton is well on his way to becoming a major force in thriller fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Blood and Ashes (Joe Hunter Novels Book 5) *




  








Matt Hilton’s pulse-pounding thriller Blood and Ashes has ex-military operative Joe Hunter facing down a gang hell-bent on mass destruction.

The police say Brook Reynolds’ death in a car accident was just a tragic accident, but her father knows better, and he wants Joe Hunter to bring her killer to justice. Hunter is skeptical until another attack—and a threat to Brook’s sister—changes his mind. Soon the entire family is under siege and only Joe can truly protect them.

The battle to save Brook’s family starts Joe Hunter on a trail of death that leads right to the heart of a racist conspiracy. White supremacists want to hold the government to ransom; and they have got their hands on a dirty bomb to make everyone pay attention. But can Joe stop the plotters before they reduce the free world to ashes?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Final Option (The Oregon Files Book 14) *




  








In Final Option, Juan Cabrillo fights the worst enemy from his past to the terrifying and unexpected ending created by the Grand Master of Adventure, Clive Cussler, in the latest action-packed thriller in his #1 New York Times-bestselling series.

When the CIA realizes the identities of three American spies in Brazil have been compromised, they turn to Juan Cabrillo and the crew of the Oregon to rescue the agents. What seems a routine operation turns out to be a trap designed by Juan Cabrillo's greatest enemy, a man driven by hate to seek the ultimate revenge. At the heart of the plot is a state-of-the-art ship that is identical to the Oregon: same weaponry, same technology, same ability to evade capture. The only thing it doesn't have is Cabrillo and his talented crew. But will they be enough to go up against the one ship that rivals their own?

The crew of the Oregon must piece together a series of disturbing events, including the mysterious sinking of a nuclear attack submarine and the possible discovery of a WWII-era weapon that was thought to be lost in the jungles of Brazil, in the ultimate game of cat and mouse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Trouble with Physics: The Rise of String Theory, the Fall of a Science, and What Comes Next *









“A splendid, edifying report from the front lines of theorectical physics” (San Francisco Chronicle).

In this illuminating book, renowned physicist Lee Smolin argues that fundamental physics—the search for the laws of nature—is losing its way.

Ambitious ideas about extra dimensions, exotic particles, multiple universes, and strings have captured the public’s imagination—and the imagination of experts. But these ideas have not been tested experimentally, and some, like string theory, seem to offer no possibility of being tested. Even still, these speculations dominate the field, attracting the best talent and much of the funding, while creating a climate in which emerging physicists are often penalized for pursuing other avenues. The situation threatens to impede the very progress of science.

With clarity, passion, and authority, Smolin offers an unblinking assessment of the troubles that face modern physics, and an encouraging view of where the search for the next big idea may lead.

“The best book about contemporary science written for the layman that I have ever read.” —The Times (London)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Howe Dynasty: The Untold Story of a Military Family and the Women Behind Britain's Wars for America*




  








New York Times Book Review • Editors’ Choice

Finally revealing the family’s indefatigable women among its legendary military figures, The Howe Dynasty recasts the British side of the American Revolution.

In December 1774, Benjamin Franklin met Caroline Howe, the sister of British General Sir William Howe and Richard Admiral Lord Howe, in a London drawing room for “half a dozen Games of Chess.” But as historian Julie Flavell reveals, these meetings were about much more than board games: they were cover for a last-ditch attempt to forestall the outbreak of the American War of Independence.


Aware that the distinguished Howe family, both the men and the women, have been known solely for the military exploits of the brothers, Flavell investigated the letters of Caroline Howe, which have been blatantly overlooked since the nineteenth century. Using revelatory documents and this correspondence, The Howe Dynasty provides a groundbreaking reinterpretation of one of England’s most famous military families across four wars.


Contemporaries considered the Howes impenetrable and intensely private—or, as Horace Walpole called them, “brave and silent.” Flavell traces their roots to modest beginnings at Langar Hall in rural Nottinghamshire and highlights the Georgian phenomenon of the politically involved aristocratic woman. In fact, the early careers of the brothers—George, Richard, and William—can be credited not to the maneuverings of their father, Scrope Lord Howe, but to those of their aunt, the savvy Mary Herbert Countess Pembroke. When eldest sister Caroline came of age during the reign of King George III, she too used her intimacy with the royal inner circle to promote her brothers, moving smoothly between a straitlaced court and an increasingly scandalous London high life.


With genuine suspense, Flavell skillfully recounts the most notable episodes of the brothers’ military campaigns: how Richard, commanding the HMS Dunkirk in 1755, fired the first shot signaling the beginning of the Seven Years’ War at sea; how George won the devotion of the American fighters he commanded at Fort Ticonderoga just three years later; and how youngest brother General William Howe, his sympathies torn, nonetheless commanded his troops to a bitter Pyrrhic victory in the Battle of Bunker Hill, only to be vilified for his failure as British commander-in-chief to subdue Washington’s Continental Army.

Britain’s desperate battles to guard its most vaunted colonial possession are here told in tandem with London parlor-room intrigues, where Caroline bravely fought to protect the Howe reputation in a gossipy aristocratic milieu. A riveting narrative and long overdue reassessment of the entire family, The Howe Dynasty forces us to reimagine the Revolutionary War in ways that would have been previously inconceivable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tullahoma: The Forgotten Campaign that changed the Civil War, June 23–July 4, 1863 *




  








“The definitive account of Union Maj. Gen. William S. Rosecrans’ operational masterpiece—the almost bloodless conquest . . . of Middle Tennessee.” —Sam Davis Elliott, author of Soldier of Tennessee

July 1863 was a momentous month in the Civil War. News of Gettysburg and Vicksburg electrified the North and devastated the South. Sandwiched geographically between those victories and lost in the heady tumult of events was news that William S. Rosecrans’s Army of the Cumberland had driven Braxton Bragg’s Army of Tennessee entirely out of Middle Tennessee. The brilliant campaign nearly cleared the state of Rebels and changed the calculus of the Civil War in the Western Theater. Despite its decisive significance, few readers even today know of these events. The publication of Tullahoma by award-winning authors David A. Powell and Eric J. Wittenberg, forever rectifies that oversight.

Powell and Wittenberg mined hundreds of archival and firsthand accounts to craft a splendid study of this overlooked campaign that set the stage for the Battles of Chickamauga and Chattanooga, the removal of Rosecrans and Bragg from the chessboard of war, the elevation of U.S. Grant to command all Union armies, and the early stages of William T. Sherman’s Atlanta Campaign. Tullahoma—one of the most brilliantly executed major campaigns of the war—was pivotal to Union success in 1863 and beyond. And now readers everywhere will know precisely why.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Find, Fix and Strike!: The Fleet Air Arm at War, 1939-45 (World War Two at Sea) *




  








A full examination of the Royal Navy’s Fleet Air Arm from the beginning of World War Two until final operations off Japan in August, 1945.

Perfect for lovers of naval and aviation history.

At the beginning of the Second World War the Royal Navy had only seven aircraft carriers and a couple of hundred obsolete aircraft. Six years later it had more than fifty aircraft carriers of various types and thousands of frontline aircraft.

John Winton provides a thorough record of Fleet Air Arm’s activities during the war, from the initial setbacks of the Norwegian campaign in the spring of 1940 to the long campaign against Tirpitz in 1944 and finishing with the triumphant operations of the British Pacific Fleet as part of the US 3rd Fleet off the mainland of Japan in the summer of 1945.

Find, Fix and Strike! The Fleet Air Arm at War, 1939-45 charts how naval air power came to hold an increasingly important position in the Royal Navy through the course of the war. Uncovering the operations of British aircraft carriers and shore bases, catapult fighters from merchant ships, support given to the British army in North Africa, escort carrier and catapult-launched floatplane activities, as well as numerous instances of individual heroism has allowed Winton to demonstrate the true importance of Royal Navy’s Fleet Air Arm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*U-Boats in the Mediterranean: 1941–1944 *




  








Between September 1941 and May 1944, the Germans sent sixty-two U-boats into the Mediterranean. To get there, the boats had to pass through the Strait of Gibraltar?the British-held entry point, where nearly a third of them were sunk or forced to turn back. Of the submarines that made it into the clear, calm waters of the Mediterranean, not one of them ever made it back into the Atlantic: They were all either sunk in battle or scuttled by their own crews.

In U-Boats in the Mediterranean, Lawrence Paterson puts the campaign into its strategic context, showing how it coordinated with Rommel's Afrika Korps in the Western Desert and the U-boat battle in the Atlantic. He describes the weapons and tactics the commanders used to try to overcome the difficulties of operating in the shallow waters and and how increasing Allied dominance of the air took its heavy toll.

Paterson details the U-boat triumphs such as the sinking of HMS Ark Royal, and the torpedoing of the battleship HMS Barham, which provided one of the best-known images of the Second World War at sea. Making full use of firsthand accounts by veterans, official German records, and Allied archives, the book puts a spotlight on a neglected aspect of the U-boat war and shows the courage and fortitude of the men on both sides of this savage conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hitler's Gray Wolves: U-Boats in the Indian Ocean *




  








Next to nothing has been written about the U-boat war in the Indian Ocean. This is the story of a forgotten campaign. The battle began in August 1943, when a German submarine arrived in the Malaysian harbor of Georgetown. In total, nearly forty U-boats were assigned to penetrate the Indian Ocean, serving alongside troops of the occupying Imperial Japanese forces.

The Japanese allowed U-boats to use Malaysia as an operational station. From that base, they mixed with Japanese forces on a hitherto unseen scale: a move which spread the U-boat war throughout the vast Indian Ocean and into the Pacific. Success in this theater of war held a real chance to swing the tide of battle in North Africa in favor of Rommel, but the Germans essentially did too little too late.

The joint action also gave U-boats the opportunity to penetrate the Pacific Ocean for the first time, attacking shipping off the Australian coast and hunting off New Zealand. Plans were even afoot for an assault on American supply lines. The cooperation' also brought into stark relief the fundamental differences of German and Japanese war aims. After the crews of Italian supply submarines joined the Germans and Japanese, relations between the fighting men of the three main Axis powers were often brutal and almost constantly turbulent.

Stories of U-boats laden with gold and treasure stem almost exclusively from boats destined to and returning from Japanese-controlled Malaysia, laden with material exchanged between the two major partners of the Triple Axis Alliance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*War in the Pacific: Pearl Harbor to Tokyo Bay (World War Two at Sea)*




  








Pearl Harbor, Coral Sea, Midway, Guadalcanal, Leyte Gulf, Iwo Jima; the War in the Pacific was one of the most brutal aspects of the Second World War.

This enthralling history would be perfect for fans of Ian W. Toll, James D. Hornfischer and Craig L. Symonds.

On the morning of December 7, 1941, the Imperial Japanese Navy Air Service launched their surprise military attack on the US battlefleet at Pearl Harbor. After three and a half years of conflict Admiral Chester W. Nimitz and General Douglas MacArthur with representatives from the other Allies: Great Britain, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, China, France, the Netherlands and Russia, accepted the unconditional surrender of Japan. It had come at the cost of hundreds of ships, thousands of aircraft and the lives of millions of men who had died far from home.

In War in the Pacific John Winton tells how the Allies had been able to turn back the seemingly overwhelming Japanese forces and worked together to drive ever onwards towards Tokyo Bay.

It is a remarkable account of the ferocious naval war that took place in the Pacific and uncovers the ships, the submarines and aircraft, the naval tactics and the equipment used to defeat the Japanese. Winton also provides insight into the leaders of the Allied forces, not just Admiral Nimitz but also William ‘Bull’ Halsey, the superb Raymond Spruance, hard-charging Arleigh ‘Thirty-One Knot’ Burke, ‘Close In’ Conolly, the fighting Marine General ‘Howling Mad’ Smith, the submarine ace Sam Dealey, and the pioneering carrier admiral Marc Mitscher.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Battle Surface!: Lawson P. "Red" Ramage and the War Patrols of the USS Parche *




  








Cmdr. Lawson Paterson Red Ramage was among an elite group of just seven U.S. submariners who were awarded the Medal of Honor during World War II and the first not to die in the course of his heroic exploits. He was honored for his actions in the Pacific on the night of 31 July 1944 when he kept his submarine, USS Parche, on the surface and defiantly charged into the midst of a large Japanese convoy. Ramage's close-in, furious surface rampage became the talk of the submarine force, both in terms of its boldness and its destruction of the enemy shipping. Remarkably, Parche's crew had managed to reload their torpedo tubes while their skipper twisted and turned the boat through the chaos of machine gun bullets, exploding heavy shells, and Japanese ships trying to ram them.

To tell Parche's dramatic story, author Stephen Moore draws on recently discovered wartime diaries and interviews with dozens of veterans, who add rich details to the official record. Readers learn what it was like on patrol in the Pacific to endure the terrors of torpedo attacks and depth charges, as well as learn how they relieved the stress of combat on liberty. The only book to focus exclusively on Parche and the incredible Red Ramage, it offers a rare, up-close look at the actions of the legendary World War II submarine, whose conning tower and periscopes are on permanent display in Pearl Harbor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Condition Red (Annotated): Destroyer Action in the South Pacific*




  








In Condition Red, author Frederick J. Bell, commander of the USS Grayson, plunges the reader into action-packed naval encounters with the Japanese Navy--‘The Tokyo Express.’ With its readable style, attention to detail and flair for capturing the whirlwind of conflict, there are few accounts that better document naval warfare during World War 2 than Condition Red.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/16/22.

Currently $2.

*Rebuilding Sergeant Peck: How I Put Body and Soul Back Together After Afghanistan *




  








"I met Marine Sgt. John Peck, a quadruple amputee who has received a double arm transplant, at Walter Reed in 2017. Today, it was my honor to welcome John (HERO) to the Oval, with his wonderful wife Jessica. He also wrote a book that I highly recommend, Rebuilding Sergeant Peck."—President Donald Trump

Marine Sgt. John Peck survived an IED during the War on Terror that left him with a traumatic brain injury, amnesia, and cost him his marriage. He survived another three years later, one that left him with three and a half limbs missing. He’s one of only two living people to survive the flesh-eating fungus he contracted in recovery at Walter Reed, one that left him as a quadruple amputee. And that’s only the beginning of his story.

What followed was a recovery nothing short of miraculous. With resilience and the help of advocates like actor and philanthropist Gary Sinise, FOX’s Jennifer Griffin, and Bill O’Reilly, John would use a specialized “Action Trackchair” wheelchair and a newly-built SmartHome to get a third lease on life. In 2016, Peck underwent a groundbreaking bilateral arm transplant, receiving two new arms. To date, the surgery has been successful.

Today, Peck is a motivational speaker, a philanthropist for veteran and wounded warrior causes, and is pursuing his lifelong dream of becoming a chef with the help of Chef Robert Irvine. From the lessons learned in a difficult childhood and as a homeless teenager, to dealing with depression in recovery, to learning how to chop with another man’s arms, Rebuilding Sergeant Peck is Peck’s account of an honest, visceral, and inspirational story that is truly unique.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/17/22.

Currently $4.

*Forward the Foundation*




  








The second of two prequel novels in Isaac Asimov’s classic science-fiction masterpiece, the Foundation series

THE EPIC SAGA THAT INSPIRED THE APPLE TV+ SERIES FOUNDATION, NOW STREAMING

As Hari Seldon struggles to perfect his revolutionary theory of psychohistory and ensure a place for humanity among the stars, the great Galactic Empire totters on the brink of apocalyptic collapse. Caught in the maelstrom are Seldon and all he holds dear, pawns in the struggle for dominance. Whoever can control Seldon will control psychohistory—and with it the future of the Galaxy.

Among those seeking to turn psychohistory into the greatest weapon known to man are a populist political demagogue, the weak-willed Emperor Cleon I, and a ruthless militaristic general. In his last act of service to humankind, Hari Seldon must somehow save his life’s work from their grasp as he searches for its true heirs—a search that begins with his own granddaughter and the dream of a new Foundation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Temporal Protection Corps Series Books 1 - 3: Omnibus Edition (The Temporal Protection Corps Universe)*




  








What would you do if you had a time machine?

This digital omnibus edition contains 3 books in the Temporal Protection Corps Series

“Biding Time – The Chestnut Covin” Temporal Protection Corps Series Book 1

A hidden message. A secret code. And a time machine in her living room.

After her grandparents die on the same day, Sharon Gorse discovers her grandmother was a time traveler—and then her world falls apart.

Stalked by a mysterious man and reluctantly partnered with a Temporal Protection Corps Agent from the future, Sharon must fix the past to save the present, and stop her own murder by a shadowy conspiracy ... the Chestnut Covin.

*____*
“Borrowed Time – The Force Majeure” Temporal Protection Corps Series Book 2

Sharon’s story continues

They left on a training shift into the past… and returned to a nightmare.

In a moment, the Temporal Protection Corps changed. Security officers everywhere. Curfews. Martial law… and brutal detention for those who step out of line.

Temporal Protection Corps agents Sharon Gorse, Caelen Winters, Miranda Noon, and Jonas Ferney are the only ones who know the timeline has been altered. Their one chance to put things right is to commit a crime—go back in time and change the past. Failure means more than living in a terrifying timeline; it means termination from the TPC and permanent erasure of their memories.

Every shift increases their risk of capture, and they don’t know who to trust—not even each other. Can they succeed in restoring the future before Temporal Protection Corps agents track them down in the past? Or will betrayal from within destroy them first?

Borrowed Time - The Force Majeure is book 2 in the Temporal Protection Corps series and picks up where book 1 Biding Time - The Chestnut Covin left off.

*____*
“Out of Time – The Roman Ring” Temporal Protection Corps Series Book 3

In future created by the Chestnut Covin, civilization has been destroyed and time travel no longer exists.

Kidnapped only hours after being sworn-in as a Temporal Protection Corps agent, Sharon Gorse finds herself in a post-apocalyptic world where everything and everyone she knew has been destroyed. The few humans that remain are either the hunters or the hunted; and her kidnapper-turned-guide is dangerously delusional, refusing to tell her anything except that she is the key to erasing the timeline.

Pursued by ravagers who want her life; secret police who want her knowledge; and the enigmatic Natalie Johnson who wants her dead, the only way to save the world is for Sharon to make the most terrible decision imaginable.

Out of Time the Roman Ring is book 3 in the Temporal Protection Corps series and picks up where book 2 Borrowed Time – The Force Majeure left off.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Far from Home *




  








“SF writing of a rare quality” lifts this collection of stories from the renowned author of The Hustler and The Man Who Fell to Earth (Time Out).

The author of the competitive pool thriller The Hustler and the groundbreaking sci-fi novel The Man Who Fell to Earth, Walter Tevis was also a master of the short story. His work was published in Playboy, Redbook, Cosmopolitan, and many other magazines. This anthology collects some of his best short work. Full of wit, surprise, dark humor, and deep emotion, these stories pack a punch—and are ideal for fans of his longer work or those looking for an introduction to one of America’s most iconic sci-fi writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death Becomes Her (The Kurtherian Gambit Book 1) *




  








What you think you know about Vampires is wrong...

...So very, very, wrong.

War is coming. To win it, an aging vampire needs an heir.

Although she's only in her mid-twenties, Bethany Anne has proven herself to be an elite government operative. She works to track down those who want to harm American citizens.

Her doctors have just told her she has mere months to live.

The vampire has other ideas.

Bethany Anne is given a choice: she can die, or she can live forever.

If she chooses the latter, will she survive the turning?

If she survives, can she lead the coming war, the likes of which Earth has never seen?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Angel Trouble: A grim reaper horror comedy (24/7 Demon Mart Book 3)*




  








One loser, one talking cockroach, and one karate-chopping bombshell stand between YOU and certain death. Or not. No, definitely not, because the grim reaper's lost his job. He's been stripped of his scythe and banned from reaping. The angel of death has officially fallen, and he's crash-landed at 24/7 Demon Mart.
It doesn't take long for DeeDee, Lloyd, and Kevin to figure out that living with the angel of death isn't easy. Lost souls. Angry exes. Ancient curses. Will the grim reaper ever get his afterlife together? The outlook is not so good.
The reaper isn't the only angel who's out of sorts. Lloyd's devilish boss Faust hasn't been the same since a tentacle monster spit him out of an alternate dimension, and his ex-girlfriend tried to start the zombie apocalypse. And Angel eight ball? He's having a hell of a time juggling a terrible new boss and saving Lloyd from eternal damnation.
As unreaped souls stack up and the specter of death looms larger, what's the Demon Mart crew to do? Find out in this grim reaper comedy.
Angel Trouble is book three in the 24/7 Demon Mart series, a humorous dark fantasy and horror-comedy book series for fans of Christopher Moore (Dirty Job), Dave Turner (How to be Dead), Jack Townsend (Tales from the Gas Station) and Rick Gualtieri (Bill the Vampire).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Gloria Swanson: The Ultimate Star*




  








Gloria Swanson defined what it meant to be a movie star, but her unforgettable role in Sunset Boulevard overshadowed the true story of her life. Now Stephen Michael Shearer sets the record straight in the first in-depth biography of the film legend.

Swanson was Hollywood's first successful glamour queen. Her stardom as an actress in the mid-1920s earned her millions of fans and millions of dollars. Realizing her box office value early in her career, she took control of her life. Soon she was not only producing her own films, she was choosing her scripts, selecting her leading men, casting her projects, creating her own fashions, guiding her publicity, and living an extravagant and sometimes extraordinary celebrity lifestyle.

She also collected a long line of lovers (including Joseph P. Kennedy) and married men of her choosing (including a French marquis, thus becoming America's first member of "nobility"). As a devoted and loving mother, she managed a quiet success of raising three children. Perhaps most important, as a keen businesswoman she also was able to extend her career more than sixty years.
Her astounding comeback as Norma Desmond in Billy Wilder's Sunset Boulevard catapulted her back into the limelight. But it also created her long-misunderstood persona, one that this meticulous biography shows was only part of this independent and unparalleled woman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Animal, Vegetable, Miracle - 10th anniversary edition: A Year of Food Life *




  








A beautiful deluxe trade paperback edition celebrating the 10th anniversary of Barbara Kingsolver's New York Times bestseller, which describes her family's adventure as they move to a farm in southern Appalachia and realign their lives with the local food chain.
Since its publication in 2007, Animal, Vegetable, Miracle has captivated readers with its blend of memoir and journalistic investigation. Newly updated with original pieces from the entire Kingsolver clan, this commemorative volume explores how the family's original project has been carried forward through the years.

When Barbara Kingsolver and her family moved from suburban Arizona to rural Appalachia, they took on a new challenge: to spend a year on a locally-produced diet, paying close attention to the provenance of all they consume. Concerned about the environmental, social, and physical costs of American food culture, they hoped to recover what Barbara considers our nation's lost appreciation for farms and the natural processes of food production. Since 2007, their scheme has evolved enormously. In this new edition, featuring an afterword composed by the entire Kingsolver family, Barbara's husband, Steven, discusses how the project grew into a farm-to-table restaurant and community development project training young farmers in their area to move into sustainable food production. Camille writes about her decision to move back to a rural area after college, and how she and her husband incorporate their food values in their lives as they begin their new family. Lily, Barbara's youngest daughter, writes about how growing up on a farm, in touch with natural processes and food chains, has shaped her life as a future environmental scientist. And Barbara writes about their sheep, and how they grew into her second vocation as a fiber artist, and reports on the enormous response they've received from other home-growers and local-food devotees.

With Americans' ever-growing concern over an agricultural establishment that negatively affects our health and environment, the Kingsolver family's experiences and observations remain just as relevant today as they were ten years ago. Animal, Vegetable, Miracle is a modern classic that will endure for years to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cottage on Gooseberry Bay: A Geek Thing *




  








USA Today Bestselling author Kathi Daley brings you a heartwarming mystery series about finding answers and fostering hope while building friendships and embracing the magic of life by the sea and small town holidays.

Ainsley Holloway had come to Gooseberry Bay to find answers about her past. She’d come to find an explanation for the dreams that haunted her after the death of the cop who’d both rescued and raised her. And she’d come to identify the family she couldn’t remember but knew in her heart she’d once belonged to.

Ainsley hoped that by finding these answers, she’d also find healing. She hoped that once she’d resurrected the memories buried deep in her mind, she’d find peace.

The Cottage at Gooseberry Bay is a series about, not only finding answers, but finding hope.

It’s a series about family and friendship.

It’s a series about shared holidays, festivals, and celebrations.

It’s a series about shared heartbreak and hardship.

And it’s a series about the bond that can be forged amongst strangers when tragedy binds two or more individuals with a common goal.

In book 7 in the series, Ainsley is approached by representatives from The Geek Squad who hope to hire her to find a missing physicist who they believe has met with foul play although they have no evidence to support this assumption. The cops won't help given the lack of evidence so Ainsley agrees to look into things in exchange for their help with the annual haunted house for which she'd been recruited to line up volunteers.

Meanwhile, Parker, Josie, and Jemma, are all involved in the annual Halloween festivities, Ainsley continues to look for Avery, and Adam begins making plans for changes in his own routine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mocha and Murder (A Killer Coffee Mystery Book 2) *




  








Welcome to the Bean Hive Coffeehouse where the coffee is as hot as the gossip!

SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE

Roxy becomes entangled in another murder as she puts her sleuthing skills to work in order to prove that Louise Carlton didn't kill Fred Hill over a pet adoption gone wrong. After all, if Louise goes to jail, who is going to find all the animals at Pet Palace a home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Eggnog, Extortion, and Evergreens: A Camper and Criminals Cozy Mystery Series Book 14 (A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series) *




  








Welcome to Normal, Kentucky~ where nothing is normal. A Campers and Criminal Mystery Series is another brainchild of USA Today Bestselling Author Tonya Kappes. If you love her quirky southern characters and small town charm with a mystery to solve, you're going to love her new cozy mystery series!

Mae West is busy this Christmas season. She's running around Normal getting the town ready for the first Winter Festival, which she hopes will become an annual event for the tourist town.

The freshly fallen snow sure does make the Daniel Boone National Park beautiful and ready for Santa's arrival, but it also makes the curvy roads through the forest very slick. Unfortunately, Mae finds out just how slick the roads are after her car slides off the road and hits a tree, putting Mae into a deep coma.

Mae is one of the lucky patients who does wake up and happy to celebrate Christmas with family and friends.

One of the patients in the emergency room with Mae didn't die that night of natural causes, and Hank Sharp has himself a new homicide case on his hands.

Mae starts having memories about the fire that took her family and a memory of a murder plot that she thinks happened when she was in her coma. Only, she's having a hard time distinguishing between the two memories and the clues seem to have blurred lines. There's one thing she does know for sure, both incidents come with clues that neither were accidents.

Once again, Mae West with the help of the Laundry Club Ladies put on their ameatur sleuth cap to help solve the mystery of the murders before the killer sends her Christmas gift she can't return.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bakewell Tart Bludgeoning: Albert Smith's Culinary Capers Recipe 2*




  








How Steve Higgs brilliantly comes up with page-turner after page-turner is beyond my understanding, but much to my delight.’ - Amazon customer.

On a culinary tour of the British Isles, retired Detective Superintendent Albert Smith and snarky former police dog Rex Harrison find something quite unexpected waiting for them at their B&B …

… it’s the almost-dead body of their landlady.

Refusing to believe in coincidence, Albert and Rex set out to discover why her ‘accident’ is the second terrible event there in two days. Something is stirring in Bakewell and it’s not the ingredients for a famous tart.

In trouble faster than a souffle can fall, the duo must work fast before anyone else has an accident. But the landlady’s twin sister is hiding a secret, Albert keeps calling it a tart when it’s a pudding, and their taxi driver, Asim, appears to use a language all of his own.

With Rex’s nose working overtime, you can be sure they’ll track down the bad guys responsible. Unfortunately, that might be when the real trouble begins.

Baking. It can get a guy killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Stilton Slaughter: Albert Smith's Culinary Capers Recipe 3 *




  








Baking. It can get a guy killed.

When retired cop, Albert, arrives in Stilton for a festival, he has cheese on his mind, but that’s not what he gets …

… arriving the morning after the factory and warehouse have been raided, all the stilton is gone, and the security guard, Dave, who bravely fought to stop the thieves, needs someone’s help to save the day.

With sidekick Rex Harrison, the failed police dog, at his side, our aging but sprightly hero will put his ear to the ground and his mind to work as he unravels the clues to this mystery.

Rex and Albert will be tested like never before in this quiet English town as they catch the first glimpse of a criminal mastermind at work.

Can they find the cheese in time to save the festival? Will Rex be able to smell the answer with all the stinky cheese around? It’s a race against time to solve this crime but is there something bigger going on? Can this really just be about some mouldy cheese?

‘Rex, the failed police dog, steals the show every time. His attitude and antics are hilarious and just add to the story!’


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death of a Russian Priest (Inspector Porfiry Rostnikov Mysteries Book 8 )*




  








“Never miss a Kaminsky book, and be especially sure not to miss Death of a Russian Priest.” —Tony Hillerman, New York Times–bestselling author

In the darkest hours of communist rule, Father Merhum fought to protect the sanctity of the Orthodox Church. Now the Soviet Union is gone, but the bureaucracy survives, and within it lurk men who would do anything to undermine the fragile new Russian democracy. Father Merhum is on his way to Moscow to denounce those traitors when he is struck with an ax and killed.

As police inspectors Porfiry Rostnikov and Emil Karpo dig into the past of this celebrated village priest, they uncover strange church secrets and a conspiracy to carry the vile corruption of the former regime on into the twenty-first century. But if they don’t watch their steps, someone may need to say the last rites for them.

With the Edgar Award–winning Inspector Porfiry Rostnikov series, “Stuart Kaminsky evokes Russian life like a born Muscovite. . . . Don’t miss this one. It’s even better than his Edgar-winning A Cold Red Sunrise.” —The Philadelphia Inquirer

“Kaminsky moves closer to becoming the Ed McBain of Mother Russia . . . The usual strengths of the series—ingenious plotting, solid police procedure, and Rostnikov’s shrewdly perceptive presence—are joined here by casually effective glimpses of the old Soviet Union in chancy transition. It all adds up to Rostnikov’s best outing since A Cold Red Sunrise.” —Kirkus Reviews


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Voodoo River (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 5) *




  








Elvis Cole finds himself deep in the bayou of Louisiana searching for the estranged parents of a television star -- but something deadly is looking for him.

L.A. private eye Elvis Cole is hired by popular television star Jodie Taylor to delve into her past and identify the biological parents who gave her up for adoption thirty-six years before. Cole's assignment is to find out their biological history and report back.

It seems all too clear cut. But when he gets to Louisiana and begins his search, he finds that there's something much darker going on. Other people are also looking for Taylor's parents, and some are ending up dead.

And when Cole realizes that his employer knew more than she was telling, Voodoo River becomes a twisting tale of identity, secrets, and murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The First Rule (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 13) *




  








Joe Pike and his partner Elvis Cole must solve the murder of an old friend and his entire family in this gripping thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Robert Crais.

When Frank Meyer and his family are executed during a home invasion, the police begin investigating the secret life they're sure Meyer had. Joe Pike's on a hunt of his own: to clear his friend's name, and to punish the people who murdered him. What starts out as a simple trail gets twisted fast by old grudges, double crosses, blood vengeance, and a crime so terrible even Pike and his partner Elvis Cole have no way to measure it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Resort: A Novel *




  








From the author of Lucky, A REESE’S BOOK CLUB PICK!

NAMED ONE OF 2019’S BEST BEACH READS BY Oprah Magazine • New York Post • PopSugar • The Globe and Mail

FEATURED IN Us Weekly • Parade • Hollywood Reporter • Chatelaine

“Marissa Stapley’s writing is a gift.”—Pam Jenoff, New York Times bestselling author

Miles Markell is missing, and everyone is a suspect.

To the guests at The Harmony Resort, Doctors Miles and Grace Markell appear to be a perfect power couple. They run a couples’ therapy retreat in a luxurious resort in the Mayan Riviera where they help spouses deal with their marriage struggles.

Johanna and Ben’s relationship looks great on the surface, but in reality, they don’t know each other at all. Shell and Colin fight constantly—Colin is a workaholic, and Shell always comes second—but what has really torn them apart is too devastating to talk about. When both couples begin Harmony’s intensive therapy program, it becomes clear that Harmony is not all that it seems—and neither are Miles and Grace. What are they hiding, and what price will these couples pay for finding out their secrets?

As a deadly tropical storm descends on the coast, trapping the hosts and the guests on the resort, secrets are revealed, loyalties are tested and not one single person—or their marriage—will remain unchanged by what follows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Retribution (Tony Hill / Carol Jordan Book 7) *




  








A chilling, high-velocity thriller featuring psychologist Dr. Tony Hill and detective Carol Jordan from the international bestselling crime writer.

Tony Hill has had a good run. He and detective Carol Jordan have put away scores of dangerous criminals at a rate that colleagues envy. But there is one serial killer who has shaped and defined their careers, and whose evil surpasses all others: Jacko Vance, ex-celebrity and sociopath whose brilliance and utter lack of remorse have never left Tony’s mind in the ten years since his imprisonment. Now Jacko has escaped from prison—even more twisted and cunning than before, he is focused on wreaking revenge on Tony and Carol for his years spent behind bars.

Tony and Carol don’t know when Jacko will strike, or where. All they know is that Jacko will cause them to feel fear like they’ve never known. An utterly gripping tour de force, The Retribution is the ideal introduction or re-introduction to the world of Tony Hill and Carol Jordan. It is an unforgettable read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Splinter the Silence (Tony Hill / Carol Jordan Book 9) *




  






The bestselling “Queen of Crime reigns again” when a profiler and an ex-cop investigate the suspicious deaths of women targeted by Internet trolls (Independent, UK).

From the international bestselling author of The Mermaids Singing and The Wire in the Blood comes the ninth installment of her beloved series featuring psychologist Tony Hill and former DCI Carol Jordan . . .

Vicious online attacks seem to be driving outspoken women to silence themselves through suicide. Yet for profiler Tony Hill, who knows a thing or two about patterns in human behavior, something doesn’t add up.

Carol Jordan, meanwhile, is too busy tackling her own demons to think about a potential serial killer. But when she gets an opportunity for a second chance, it’s game on. This time around, though, the stakes have never been higher.

One of the Boston Globe’s Best Books of 2015


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How the Dead Speak (Tony Hill / Carol Jordan Book 11) *




  








Unmarked graves are found on the grounds of an old orphanage in this “riveting” British crime thriller by an Edgar Award finalist (Publishers Weekly, starred review).

With profiler Tony Hill behind bars and Carol Jordan no longer with the police, he’s finding unexpected outlets for his talents in jail and she’s joined forces with a group of lawyers and forensics experts looking into suspected miscarriages of justice. But they’re doing it without each other; being in the same room at visiting hour is too painful to contemplate.

Meanwhile, construction is suddenly halted on the redevelopment of an orphanage after dozens of skeletons are found buried at the site. Forensic examination reveals they date from between twenty and forty years ago, when the nuns were running their repressive regime. But then a different set of skeletons is discovered in a far corner—young men from as recent as ten years ago.

When newly promoted DI Paula McIntyre discovers that one of the male skeletons is that of a killer who is supposedly alive and behind bars—and the subject of one of Carol’s miscarriage investigations—it brings Tony and Carol irresistibly into each other’s orbit once again in this masterfully plotted novel by “the queen of psychological thrillers” (Irish Independent).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Heartbreak Hotel: An Alex Delaware Novel 32 *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Alex Delaware and LAPD detective Milo Sturgis investigate the death of Alex’s most mysterious patient to date in the sensational new thriller from the master of suspense, #1 New York Times bestselling author Jonathan Kellerman.

At nearly one hundred years old, Thalia Mars is a far cry from the patients that child psychologist Alex Delaware normally treats. But the charming, witty woman convinces Alex to meet with her in a suite at the Aventura, a luxury hotel with a checkered history.

What Thalia wants from Alex are answers to unsettling questions—about guilt, patterns of criminal behavior, victim selection. When Alex asks the reason for her morbid fascination, Thalia promises to tell all during their next session. But when he shows up the following morning, he is met with silence: Thalia is dead in her room.

When questions arise about how Thalia perished, Alex and homicide detective Milo Sturgis must peel back the layers of a fascinating but elusive woman’s life and embark on one of the most baffling investigations either of them has ever experienced. For Thalia Mars is a victim like no other, an enigma who harbored nearly a century of secrets and whose life and death draw those around her into a vortex of violence.

Heartbreak Hotel is classic Delaware and classic Kellerman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Deep Storm (Jeremy Logan Series Book 1)*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • In this explosive thriller, one of the most incredible and frightening discoveries mankind has ever faced is about to surface.

On an oil platform in the middle of the North Atlantic, a terrifying series of illnesses is spreading through the crew. When expert naval doctor Peter Crane is flown in, he finds his real destination is not the platform itself but Deep Storm: a top secret aquatic science facility, two miles below on the ocean floor. And as Crane soon learns, the covert operation he finds there is concealing something far more sinister than a medical mystery—and much more deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Forgotten Room: A Novel (Jeremy Logan Series Book 4) *




  








A LONG-LOST EXPERIMENT OF UNGUESSABLE INTENT

A SECRET ROOM, INGENIOUSLY HIDDEN INSIDE A VAST SEACOAST MANSION

NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING AUTHOR LINCOLN CHILD AT HIS RIVETING BEST

Professor Jeremy Logan (the quirky and charismatic “enigmalogist” who specializes in solving problems of the strange or seemingly supernatural variety) receives an urgent summons from the director of Lux, one of the oldest and most respected think tanks in America. An unexplainable tragedy has taken place in the sprawling compound located on the coastline of Newport, Rhode Island. One of Lux’s most distinguished doctors, overcome by erratic behavior, violently attacked his assistant before meeting with a gruesome self-inflflflffllflicted end. Deeply shaken by the incident and the bizarre evidence left behind from the doctor’s final project—as well as recent troubling behavior among several of the think tank’s other scientists—Lux fears there is something more sinister occurring within its walls and looks to Jeremy Logan to investigate.
Logan quickly makes a surprising discovery. In a long-dormant wing of the estate, he uncovers an ingeniously hidden secret room, unknown and untouched for decades. The room is essentially a time capsule, filled with eerie machinery and obscure references to a top-secret experiment known as “Project S.” As Logan attempts to unravel its meaning, he begins to discern what transpired in that room—and why the frightening project was suddenly abandoned and sealed off many years before. As his work draws him ever deeper into harm’s way, Logan soon unleashes a series of catastrophic events upon the rest of Lux . . . and himself.

One of Lincoln Child’s most thrilling novels to date, The Forgotten Room is replete with exhilarating action, veiled history, and mesmerizing science—making for a truly intelligent page-turner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tracking The Wolf Pack: A deadly WWII battle rages under the water...*




  








A tense World War Two submarine thriller! Perfect for fans of Tom Clancy, H. Jay Riker, Patrick Robinson and Michael DiMercurio.

As the war rages on, is defeat lurking beneath the ocean waves?

England and France, 1941

With the world in the grip of another deadly war, the battle for the North Atlantic is at a crucial stage. The Nazis’ ‘wolf pack’ strategy, spearheaded by Admiral Karl Dönitz, is gaining traction, and German U-boats are threatening to overcome the convoys that hold the key to Britain’s survival.

As one Allied ship after another is sunk by the wolf pack, a tense cat-and-mouse game develops. Cynical Commander William Mulford is charged with stopping the U-boats in their tracks … but with his chaotic private life distracting him from the task in hand, is he really the best man for the job?

Meanwhile, with Allied attempts to crack the Nazi communications code proving fruitless, the search is on for a German cipher machine … but can one be found in time to halt the Nazis’ trail of destruction?

Can Mulford be relied upon to defend his country in its hour of need? And can the Allies learn the secrets of the wolf pack strategy in time to break its deadly hold?

Or is a catastrophic defeat waiting in the wings?

Told from both American and German perspectives and inspired by real-life events, TRACKING THE WOLF PACK is a gripping naval submarine action novel set during the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hard Target (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 8 ) *




  








A threat inside the government. A whistleblower’s life on the line. It’s up to Jon Reznick to bring justice.
When hacker Trevelle Williams discovers documents that threaten national security and put his life in jeopardy, there’s only one person he can turn to—Jon Reznick. Williams has learned that Rosalind Dyer, a key congressional witness, is about to be killed in order to stop her testimony. She has stumbled into the middle of a cover-up that goes deep into the United States government. Dyer knows her days are numbered, but that won’t stop her from doing what she has to do.

Trevelle Williams has helped Jon out of many a scrape in the past. Now, Jon is the only person he can turn to for help saving Rosalind’s life, as well as his own, and protecting national security in the process.

With enemies on all sides, including within the United States government, can Jon and Trevelle get to Rosalind in time? They’re her only hope to escape her pursuers and bring these secrets to light.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Castrum to Castle: Classical to Medieval Fortifications in the Lands of the Western Roman Empire *




  







For over a thousand years, from the time of the Roman Empire to the classic period of castle-building in the twelfth and thirteenth centuries, fortified sites played a key role in European warfare. This highly illustrated history gives a fascinating insight into their design and development and into the centuries of violence and conflict they were part of.

The study traces the evolution of fortifications starting with those of the Romans and their successors. Included are the defences erected to resist Islamic invasions and Viking raids and the castles that were built during outbreaks of warfare. As the authors demonstrate, castles and other fortifications were essential factors in military calculations and campaigns they were of direct strategic and tactical importance wherever there was an attempt to take or hold territory.

The factors that influenced their location, layout and construction are analysed, as is the way in which they were adapted to meet the challenges of new tactics and weapons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Silencing the Past (20th anniversary edition): Power and the Production of History*










Now part of the HBO docuseries Exterminate All the Brutes, written and directed by Raoul Peck

The 20th anniversary edition of a pioneering classic that explores the contexts in which history is produced—now with a new foreword by renowned scholar Hazel Carby

Placing the West’s failure to acknowledge the Haitian Revolution—the most successful slave revolt in history—alongside denials of the Holocaust and the debate over the Alamo, Michel-Rolph Trouillot offers a stunning meditation on how power operates in the making and recording of history.

This modern classic resides at the intersection of history, anthropology, Caribbean, African-American, and post-colonial studies, and has become a staple in college classrooms around the country. In a new foreword, Hazel Carby explains the book’s enduring importance to these fields of study and introduces a new generation of readers to Trouillot’s brilliant analysis of power and history’s silences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Forgotten Highlander: An Incredible WWII Story of Survival in the Pacific *




  








Alistair Urquhart was a soldier in the Gordon Highlanders, captured by the Japanese in Singapore. Forced into manual labor as a POW, he survived 750 days in the jungle working as a slave on the notorious “Death Railway” and building the Bridge on the River Kwai. Subsequently, he moved to work on a Japanese “hellship,” his ship was torpedoed, and nearly everyone on board the ship died. Not Urquhart. After five days adrift on a raft in the South China Sea, he was rescued by a Japanese whaling ship.

His luck would only get worse as he was taken to Japan and forced to work in a mine near Nagasaki. Two months later, he was just ten miles from ground zero when an atomic bomb was dropped on Nagasaki. In late August 1945, he was freed by the American Navy—a living skeleton—and had his first wash in three and a half years.

This is the extraordinary story of a young man, conscripted at nineteen, who survived not just one, but three encounters with death, any of which should have probably killed him. Silent for over fifty years, this is Urquhart’s inspirational tale in his own words. It is as moving as any memoir and as exciting as any great war movie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Quiet Americans: Four CIA Spies at the Dawn of the Cold War--a Tragedy in Three Acts *




  








“Enthralling. . . . Lying and stealing and invading, it should be said, make for captivating reading, especially in the hands of a storyteller as skilled as Anderson.” —The New York Times Book Review

A NEW YORK TIMES NOTABLE BOOK OF THE YEAR

At the end of World War II, the United States was considered the victor over tyranny and a champion of freedom. But it was clear—to some—that the Soviet Union was already seeking to expand and foment revolution around the world, and the American government’s strategy in response relied on the secret efforts of a newly formed CIA. Chronicling the fascinating lives of the agents who sought to uphold American ideals abroad, Scott Anderson follows the exploits of four spies: Michael Burke, who organized parachute commandos from an Italian villa; Frank Wisner, an ingenious spymaster who directed actions around the world; Peter Sichel, a German Jew who outwitted the ruthless KGB in Berlin; and Edward Lansdale, a mastermind of psychological warfare in the Far East. But despite their lofty ambitions, time and again their efforts went awry, thwarted by a combination of ham-fisted politicking and ideological rigidity at the highest levels of the government. Told with narrative brio, deep research, and a skeptical eye, The Quiet Americans is the gripping story of how the United States, at the very pinnacle of its power, managed to permanently damage its moral standing in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/17/22.

Currently $2.

*Sandworm: A New Era of Cyberwar and the Hunt for the Kremlin's Most Dangerous Hackers *




  








"With the nuance of a reporter and the pace of a thriller writer, Andy Greenberg gives us a glimpse of the cyberwars of the future while at the same time placing his story in the long arc of Russian and Ukrainian history." —Anne Applebaum, bestselling author of Twilight of Democracy

The true story of the most devastating act of cyberwarfare in history and the desperate hunt to identify and track the elite Russian agents behind it: "[A] chilling account of a Kremlin-led cyberattack, a new front in global conflict" (Financial Times).

In 2014, the world witnessed the start of a mysterious series of cyberattacks. Targeting American utility companies, NATO, and electric grids in Eastern Europe, the strikes grew ever more brazen. They culminated in the summer of 2017, when the malware known as NotPetya was unleashed, penetrating, disrupting, and paralyzing some of the world's largest businesses—from drug manufacturers to software developers to shipping companies. At the attack's epicenter in Ukraine, ATMs froze. The railway and postal systems shut down. Hospitals went dark. NotPetya spread around the world, inflicting an unprecedented ten billion dollars in damage—the largest, most destructive cyberattack the world had ever seen.

The hackers behind these attacks are quickly gaining a reputation as the most dangerous team of cyberwarriors in history: a group known as Sandworm. Working in the service of Russia's military intelligence agency, they represent a persistent, highly skilled force, one whose talents are matched by their willingness to launch broad, unrestrained attacks on the most critical infrastructure of their adversaries. They target government and private sector, military and civilians alike.

A chilling, globe-spanning detective story, Sandworm considers the danger this force poses to our national security and stability. As the Kremlin's role in foreign government manipulation comes into greater focus, Sandworm exposes the realities not just of Russia's global digital offensive, but of an era where warfare ceases to be waged on the battlefield. It reveals how the lines between digital and physical conflict, between wartime and peacetime, have begun to blur—with world-shaking implications.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/18/22.

Currently $3.

*Leviathan Wakes (The Expanse Book 1) *




  








From a New York Times bestselling and Hugo award-winning author comes a modern masterwork of science fiction, introducing a captain, his crew, and a detective as they unravel a horrifying solar system wide conspiracy that begins with a single missing girl. Now a Prime Original series. 

Humanity has colonized the solar system—Mars, the Moon, the Asteroid Belt and beyond—but the stars are still out of our reach.

Jim Holden is XO of an ice miner making runs from the rings of Saturn to the mining stations of the Belt. When he and his crew stumble upon a derelict ship, the Scopuli, they find themselves in possession of a secret they never wanted. A secret that someone is willing to kill for—and kill on a scale unfathomable to Jim and his crew. War is brewing in the system unless he can find out who left the ship and why.

Detective Miller is looking for a girl. One girl in a system of billions, but her parents have money and money talks. When the trail leads him to the Scopuli and rebel sympathizer Holden, he realizes that this girl may be the key to everything.

Holden and Miller must thread the needle between the Earth government, the Outer Planet revolutionaries, and secretive corporations—and the odds are against them. But out in the Belt, the rules are different, and one small ship can change the fate of the universe.

"Interplanetary adventure the way it ought to be written." —George R. R. Martin


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Starship Sakira (Delphi in Space Book 1) *




  






Starship Sakira is book one in the Best-Selling SciFi adventure series Delphi in Space.. The series follows the McCormacks and their friends as they drag Earth from a backwater world in the galaxy to the forefront of interstellar civilizations. They leverage the technology from the Sakira to build MacKenzie Discoveries into a world-leading technology company and eventually into an interstellar juggernaut.

What would you do if you found a spaceship? Would you call the government, would you pretend you never saw it, or would you keep it a secret? What would you do with it? Use it to gallivant around the galaxy, conquer Earth, get filthy rich, or try to improve life on Earth? Read along and find out how Marc McCormack handles his discovery of a starship. How strives to convert Earth into a spacefaring world capable of defending itself before it meets the other civilizations in the galaxy. His dream, a united Earth at the forefront of an interstellar civilization. He and his brother start planning their next steps, but the one they don’t know how to prepare for is the arrival of Marc’s twelve-year-old daughter. She comes to spend the summer with her father. She’s very smart and extremely curious.Marc and his crew need to accomplish all this without tipping off the U.S. Government and before the Paraxeans come looking for their spaceship. But they have help, the ship’s AI is on their side, and she’s smart. Starship Sakira is the first book in the exciting new adventure series Delphi in Space.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Neuromancer (Sprawl Trilogy Book 1)*




  








Winner of the Hugo, Nebula, and Philip K. Dick Awards, Neuromancer is a science fiction masterpiece—a classic that ranks as one of the twentieth century’s most potent visions of the future.

Case was the sharpest data-thief in the matrix—until he crossed the wrong people and they crippled his nervous system, banishing him from cyberspace. Now a mysterious new employer has recruited him for a last-chance run at an unthinkably powerful artificial intelligence. With a dead man riding shotgun and Molly, a mirror-eyed street-samurai, to watch his back, Case is ready for the adventure that upped the ante on an entire genre of fiction.

Neuromancer was the first fully-realized glimpse of humankind’s digital future—a shocking vision that has challenged our assumptions about technology and ourselves, reinvented the way we speak and think, and forever altered the landscape of our imaginations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Count Zero (Sprawl Trilogy Book 2)*




  








A stylish, street smart, frighteningly probable parable of the future from the visionary, New York Times bestselling author of Neuromancer and Agency.

A corporate mercenary wakes in a reconstructed body, a beautiful woman by his side. Then Hosaka Corporation reactivates him, for a mission more dangerous than the one he’s recovering from: to get a defecting chief of R&D—and the biochip he’s perfected—out intact. But this proves to be of supreme interest to certain other parties—some of whom aren’t remotely human...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dragon Assassin Omnibus: Volumes 1-3 *




  








It pays to bring a dragon to a sword fight. Well, to any fight, that is…

Carmen is an assassin. She’d love to say she just graduated with honours, but that’s not how it worked out. First, there was a horrible betrayal at assassin school. Next, a snarky, dangerous dragon came into her life: Brax. He loves books, goats and fighting against mortals and dragons alike. He’s also an outcast prince with his own dark secrets.

But the emperor has declared war on assassins and the five free realms. And he’s winning. Carmen and Brax are on the run, desperately searching for a way to stop this war.

They set off on a journey that will lead them through the mortal realms of Ellos, to Drachia-the land of dragons-and, finally, to the mysterious homeland of the outcast wizards and witches, all hoping to find help.

But it turns out that help is as dangerous as the emperor himself.

This three volume boxed set contains the first eight episodes of the Dragon Assassin series.
1. Twin Fury
2. Shadow Hunter
3. Dark Wings
4. Bitterwaters
5. Elder Magic
6. Royal Blood
7. Hidden Powers
8. Burning Empire


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Swords Against Wizardry (Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser Book 4) *




  








Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser search for treasure in book four of the genre-defining Sword and Sorcery series from the Grand Master of Science Fiction.

Fafhrd and Mouse are not innocents; their world is no land of honor and righteousness. It is a world of human complexities and violent action, of discovery and mystery, of swords and sorcery. With Swords Against Wizardry, ,the story unfolds behind the curtain in the Witch’s Tent. Fafhrd and Gray Mouser are there to consult a sorceress who holds the secret to their escape, but when would they ever need to escape? Would they need this knowledge when they journey to Stardock? Where is there to escape up there? No doubt the icy seduction of “the cruel one,” with her greed for both gore and graciousness, could offer them several ways out. Their luck has been good so far; one way out should work. Their luck continues as thieves. They are the best thieves in Lankhmar until better positions arise: the Lords of Quarmall. Gray Mouser and Fafhrd steal a kingdom within a hill and declare themselves lords.

Before The Lord of the Rings took the world by storm, Leiber’s fantastic but thoroughly flawed antiheroes, Fafhrd and Gray Mouser, adventured deep within the caves of Inner Earth, albeit a different one. They wondered and wandered to the edges of the Outer Sea, across the Land of Nehwon and throughout every nook and cranny of gothic Lankhmar, Nehwon’s grandest and most mystically corrupt city. Lankhmar is Leiber’s fully realized, vivid incarnation of urban decay and civilization’s corroding effect on the human psyche.

Drawing on themes from Shakespeare, Edgar Allan Poe, and H. P. Lovecraft, master manipulator Fritz Leiber is a worldwide legend within the fantasy genre and actually coined the term Sword and Sorcery that describes the subgenre he helped create.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ghosts of Gotham *




  








Irresistibly drawn to mysteries, if only to debunk them, reporter Lionel Page exposes supernatural frauds, swindlers, and charlatans. His latest case is an obsession—at least for an ancient and wealthy heiress: verify the authenticity of a lost Edgar Allan Poe manuscript circulating through New York City’s literary underworld. But the shrewd Regina Dunkle offers more than money. It’s a pact. Fulfill her request, and Lionel’s own notorious buried past, one he’s been running from since he was a child, will remain hidden.

As Lionel’s quest begins, so do the warnings. And where rare books go, murder follows. It’s only when Lionel meets enigmatic stranger Madison Hannah, his personal usher into the city’s secret history, that he realizes he’s being guided by a force more powerful than logic…and that he isn’t just following a story. He is the story.
Now that the true purpose of his mission is revealing itself in the most terrifying ways, it may finally be time for Lionel to believe in the unbelievable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Black Calhouns: From Civil War to Civil Rights with One African American Family *




  








“A history cum memoir by Lena Horne’s daughter tells the story of her forebears . . . eloquently conveys . . . how politics and prejudice can shape a family.” —The New Yorker

In The Black Calhouns, Gail Lumet Buckley—daughter of actress Lena Horne—delves deep into her family history, detailing the experiences of an extraordinary African American family from Civil War to Civil Rights.

Beginning with her great-great grandfather Moses Calhoun, a house slave who used the rare advantage of his education to become a successful businessman in post-war Atlanta, Buckley follows her family’s two branches: one that stayed in the South, and the other that settled in Brooklyn. Through the lens of her relatives’ momentous lives, Buckley examines major events throughout American history. From Atlanta during Reconstruction and the rise of Jim Crow, to New York City during the Harlem Renaissance, and then from World War II to the Civil Rights Movement, this ambitious, brilliant family witnessed and participated in the most crucial events of the nineteenth and twentieth centuries. Combining personal and national history, The Black Calhouns is a unique and vibrant portrait of six generations during dynamic times of struggle and triumph.

“The challenge of reviewing extraordinary books is that they leave one grasping for words . . . The book’s ultimate magic derives from the way the history of black America can be viewed through their story.” —The Boston Globe


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Lost and Found Bookshop: A Novel *




  








"A wonderful exploration of the past and the future and, most importantly, of what it means to be present in the here and now. Full of the love of words, the love of family, and the love of falling in love, The Lost and Found Bookshop is a big-hearted gem of a novel that will satisfy and entertain readers from all walks of life. Lovely!"—Garth Stein, New York Times bestselling author of The Art of Racing In The Rain

In this thought-provoking, wise and emotionally rich novel, New York Times bestselling author Susan Wiggs explores the meaning of happiness, trust, and faith in oneself as she asks the question, "If you had to start over, what would you do and who would you be?"

There is a book for everything . . . 
Somewhere in the vast Library of the Universe, as Natalie thought of it, there was a book that embodied exactly the things she was worrying about.

In the wake of a shocking tragedy, Natalie Harper inherits her mother’s charming but financially strapped bookshop in San Francisco. She also becomes caretaker for her ailing grandfather Andrew, her only living relative—not counting her scoundrel father.

But the gruff, deeply kind Andrew has begun displaying signs of decline. Natalie thinks it’s best to move him to an assisted living facility to ensure the care he needs. To pay for it, she plans to close the bookstore and sell the derelict but valuable building on historic Perdita Street, which is in need of constant fixing. There’s only one problem–Grandpa Andrew owns the building and refuses to sell. Natalie adores her grandfather; she’ll do whatever it takes to make his final years happy. Besides, she loves the store and its books provide welcome solace for her overwhelming grief.

After she moves into the small studio apartment above the shop, Natalie carries out her grandfather’s request and hires contractor Peach Gallagher to do the necessary and ongoing repairs. His young daughter, Dorothy, also becomes a regular at the store, and she and Natalie begin reading together while Peach works.
To Natalie’s surprise, her sorrow begins to dissipate as her life becomes an unexpected journey of new connections, discoveries and revelations, from unearthing artifacts hidden in the bookshop’s walls, to discovering the truth about her family, her future, and her own heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Beartown: A Novel (Beartown Series)*




  








Now an HBO Original Series

“You’ll love this engrossing novel.” —People

Named a Best Book of the Year by LibraryReads, BookBrowse, and Goodreads

From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Anxious People, a dazzling and profound novel about a small town with a big dream—and the price required to make it come true.

By the lake in Beartown is an old ice rink, and in that ice rink Kevin, Amat, Benji, and the rest of the town’s junior ice hockey team are about to compete in the national semi-finals—and they actually have a shot at winning. All the hopes and dreams of this place now rest on the shoulders of a handful of teenage boys.

Under that heavy burden, the match becomes the catalyst for a violent act that will leave a young girl traumatized and a town in turmoil. Accusations are made and, like ripples on a pond, they travel through all of Beartown.

This is a story about a town and a game, but even more about loyalty, commitment, and the responsibilities of friendship; the people we disappoint even though we love them; and the decisions we make every day that come to define us. In this story of a small forest town, Fredrik Backman has found the entire world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Free To Choose: A Personal Statement *




  








INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER
A powerful and persuasive discussion about economics, freedom, and the relationship between the two, from today's brightest economist.

In this classic discussion, Milton and Rose Friedman explain how our freedom has been eroded and our affluence undermined through the explosion of laws, regulations, agencies, and spending in Washington. This important analysis reveals what has gone wrong in America in the past and what is necessary for our economic health to flourish.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Iris Grace: How Thula the Cat Saved a Little Girl and Her Family *




  








Iris Grace is a beautiful little girl who, from a very young age, barely communicated, avoided social interaction with other people, and rarely smiled. From both before her diagnosis of autism and after, she seemed trapped in her own world, unable to connect with those around her.

One day, her mother brought home a Maine **** kitten for Iris, even though cats aren’t typically thought of as therapy pets. Thula, named after one of Iris’s favorite African lullabies and meaning “peace” in Zulu, immediately bonded with Iris. Thula knew right away how to assuage Iris when she became overstimulated; when to intervene when Iris became overwhelmed; and how to provide distraction when Iris started heading toward a meltdown. Whether exploring, playing, sleeping, or taking a bath with Iris or accompanying the family on a bike ride, Thula became so much more than a therapy cat. With Thula’s safe companionship, Iris began to talk and interact with her family.

This heartwarming story is illustrated with sixty of Iris’s gorgeous impressionistic paintings, works of art that have allowed her to express herself since the age of three. A gifted artist, Iris sees the natural world in a profoundly vivid and visceral way. With Thula by her side, she’ll sit and paint for hours, and the results are stunning.

Inspiring and touching, Iris Grace follows the struggles and triumphs of a family—and a miracle cat—as they learn to connect with an amazing child.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Strange Brew (Callahan Garrity Mysteries Book 6) *




  








“Callahan Garrity mops up the scene in an Atlanta neighborhood where murder meets its match in this feisty, funny heroine. STRANGE BREW offers up a tidy mystery witha polished writing style and industrial strength suspense.” — Sue Grafton

The sixth book in the series finds Callahan Garrity facing a brew of community troubles - as her bohemian Atlanta neighborhood morphs into a trendy haven for yuppies - and an old flame.

Sleuth Callahan Garrity has cautiously watched her hometown be transformed - and just as she fears, too much cappuccino and new money can be a bad mix.

When the young owner of a microbrewery looking to score prime real estate turns up dead, neighborhood local Wuvvy – an aging flower child and the brewster’s biggest foe – becomes the prime suspect. Digging for evidence to clear Wuvvy, Callahan isn’t prepared for the succulent secrets she finds, nor the shocking truths that force her to reassess old friendships and an old love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sherlock Holmes and the Charlie Chaplin Affair *




  








This, the last of Val Andrews’ Sherlock Holmes pastiches, blends fact with fiction to tell the tale of one Charlie Chaplin …

At the heart of the story is Hannah Chaplin, who was born in London in 1865. She was the mother of Charlie Chaplin, and was an actress, singer and dancer in her own right. She performed in music halls under her stage name of Lily Harley from the age of sixteen, and even toured North America in 1890, just a year after giving birth to Charlie and at a time when her health was starting to give cause for concern. As a consequence, she spent spells in asylums while her son’s career was taking off in America.

No wonder, then, that Chaplin visits a retired Sherlock Holmes to try and track down his mother who he has not seen for some years. Holmes and Watson accept the case, which will entail Watson going undercover as a ‘resting’ music hall entertainer. The story mirrors real life, as Chaplin had Hannah brought to America in 1921 where she was cared for in a house in the San Fernando Valley until her death in 1928.

Sherlock Holmes and the Charlie Chaplin Affair is a fitting finale to Andrews’ popular series, and will no doubt be appreciated by all who have read the other books. However, it is also likely to please Sherlock Holmes fans, as well as readers of historical crime and murder mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*False Scent: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #21 *




  








This tale of an actress’s dramatic demise, and a police detective trying to sniff out a killer, is “one of Ngaio Marsh's best yarns” (Kirkus Reviews).

Mary Bellamy is the sweetheart of the London stage—everyone simply adores darling Mary. So her fans and friends are heartbroken when somehow Mary manages to spritz herself not with her favorite perfume but with a deadly insecticide meant to be sprayed on the azaleas. What Inspector Alleyn smells is something fishy, especially since everything he learns about lovely, fragile Mary suggests that in fact she was a rather vicious battleax. And with a bit more investigation, he quickly starts smelling something different: a rat . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Shape of Water (The Inspector Montalbano Mysteries Book 1) *




  








The Shape of Water is the first book in the sly, witty, and engaging Inspector Montalbano mystery series with its sardonic take on Sicilian life. 

Silvio Lupanello, a big-shot in Vigàta, is found dead in his car with his pants around his knees. The car happens to be parked in a part of town used by prostitutes and drug dealers, and as the news of his death spreads, the rumors begin. Enter Inspector Salvo Montalbano, Vigàta's most respected detective. With his characteristic mix of humor, cynicism, compassion, and love of good food, Montalbano battles against the powerful and corrupt who are determined to block his path to the real killer.

Andrea Camilleri's novels starring Inspector Montalbano have become an international sensation and have been translated into numberous languages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Slater Mysteries: Books 1-4 : My Sisters Detective, My Sister's Fear, Slater's Tempest, Slater's Vendetta*




  








When Eric Slater retired from the navy and returned to his home town in northeast Florida, he wasn't expecting to get embroiled in a murder investigation, start a detective agency, and fall in love. But that's what happened.

And now the cases, the adventures, and the romance, all keep getting better and better.
First up: My Sister's Detective. His best friend's been murdered, an old flame needs his help, and her little sister has definitely grown up! A wry tale of intrigue, deception, and two people that can't help falling in love.

Point Road, home of the obscenely wealthy and the beautiful Angela Jeffries. When their best friend is murdered, she begs Slater to take the case. Maggie, the little sister he barely remembers, offers to help. It turns out the feisty redhead is one hell of an investigator.
As their feelings turn romantic, Maggie and Slater follow a trail of deception and murder, hoping to prove their dead friend innocent of what they fear most. No one is safe, and the men involved will stop at nothing to cover their tracks, tracks that will lead the pair into the bleak world of human trafficking, and expose the darkest secrets of Point Road and the Jeffries family.

And that's just the 1st book. There's plenty more Mystery, Suspense, and Romance in store for Maggie and Slater in this compilation of "The Slater Mysteries"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Slater's Game (The Slater Mysteries Book 5) *




  








Welcome to Hidden Fairways, where the obscenely rich play their silly games, cheat on their spouses, and pretend the outside world doesn't exist. Where the streets are lined with golden cobblestones and there's no such thing as the Corona Virus. A modern day Shangri-La. A perfect little community filled with imperfect people. And a place where people are dying mysteriously.

Slater and Partners have been in lockdown for too long and they're eager for a case, even if one of the victims is Jack Belmont's grandfather. You remember Jack Belmont, Jasmine's ex? There's a lot more to that story.

There are plenty of secrets to reveal, lies to uncover, and alligators to wrestle at Hidden Fairways before this case is solved. And before it's all done, "Spoiler Alert" someone proposes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cave of Bones: A Leaphorn, Chee & Manuelito Novel (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 22)*




  








A New York Times Bestseller
Anne Hillerman brings together modern mystery, Navajo traditions, and the evocative landscape of the desert Southwest in this intriguing entry in the Leaphorn, Chee, and Manuelito series.

When Tribal Police Officer Bernadette Manuelito arrives to speak at an outdoor character-building program for at-risk teens, she discovers chaos. Annie, a young participant on a solo experience due back hours before, has just returned and is traumatized. Gently questioning the girl, Bernie learns that Annie stumbled upon a human skeleton on her trek. While everyone is relieved that Annie is back, they’re concerned about a beloved instructor who went out into the wilds of the rugged lava wilderness bordering Ramah Navajo Reservation to find the missing girl. The instructor vanished somewhere in the volcanic landscape known as El Malpais. In Navajo lore, the lava caves and tubes are believed to be the solidified blood of a terrible monster killed by superhuman twin warriors.

Solving the twin mysteries will expose Bernie to the chilling face of human evil. The instructor’s disappearance mirrors a long-ago search that may be connected to a case in which the legendary Joe Leaphorn played a crucial role. But before Bernie can find the truth, an unexpected blizzard, a suspicious accidental drowning, and the arrival of a new FBI agent complicate the investigation.

While Bernie searches for answers in her case, her husband, Sergeant Jim Chee juggles trouble closer to home. A vengeful man he sent to prison for domestic violence is back—and involved with Bernie’s sister Darleen. Their relationship creates a dilemma that puts Chee in uncomfortable emotional territory that challenges him as family man, a police officer, and as a one-time medicine man in training.

Anne Hillerman takes us deep into the heart of the deserts, mountains, and forests of New Mexico and once again explores the lore and rituals of Navajo culture in this gripping entry in her atmospheric crime series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*I, Vigilante: When Prey Becomes Predator (The Alexandria Ridley Vigilante Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








She fought her way back from certain death.
A predator is still hunting her…

Alex Ridley knows there are only three certainties in life... taxes, death, and that if you try to kill her, that death will be yours.

After escaping from a vile human trafficking ring, Ridley dedicates her life to liberating more innocent victims from a future of misery and administering her own special brand of justice. She’ll take the fight to them, tracking them to their lair and bringing them down from within, one by one by one.
But there’s a problem.

Ridley had left her nemesis for dead in her desperate fight for survival. Somehow, the Korean gangster lived, and is hell-bent on a revenge he will stop at nothing to get.

From the mountains of Tibet, to the filth and flamboyance of Mumbai, a nerve-shredding rampage for justice leads Ridley to the ‘City of Dreams’ and to an inevitable war.
Can she survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Judgment in Berlin: A Spy Story*




  







Judgment in Berlin' is the third book in Noel Hynd’s Berlin series.It is 1948. World War Two is over, Hitler is dead. The Nuremberg trials have concluded. The Marshall Plan attempts to rebuild Europe, though Germany remains occupied by American, British, French, and Soviet military forces. William Thomas Cochrane, an American intelligence agent, is in England with his wife, Laura, visiting friends and family. Bill Cochrane has accepted an invitation to be a guest lecturer for one year at the University of Cambridge. But when summer arrives, so does the first major international crisis of the postwar years. Under Joseph Stalin’s orders, the Soviet Union employs the Red Army to block the Western Allies' railway, road, and canal access to the sectors of Berlin under Western control. The Berlin Blockade is retaliation for the Western powers’ attempt to institute a pro-Western currency, the Deutschmark, throughout Germany, including Berlin, the former capital. The Soviets offer to end the blockade if the Western Allies withdraw the newly introduced currency from West Berlin. The Allies refuse. But there is no mistaking Soviet tenacity. Soviet Foreign Minister Vyacheslav Molotov proclaims, "What happens to Berlin, happens to Germany. What happens to Germany, happens to Europe."“And what happens to Europe, happens to the world,” President Harry Truman angrily retorts in Washington. “If we can’t supply Berlin by train or truck or boat, well, then, we’ll damned well bring everything in by airplane!” There is no mistaking the irony: the United States may have been on the winning side of World War Two, but the postwar years quickly have turned old alliances upside down. Americans now defend the enemy capital they bombed just a few years earlier. Truman’s words are barely dry in the ink of world newspapers when American and British military aircraft begin a joint operation in support of Berlin, the Berlin Airlift, one of the most iconic “peacetime” operations of the twentieth century. Military aircrews from Canada, New Zealand, France, and South Africa soon join the Americans and the British, flying more than two hundred thousand sorties in the next fifteen months. The airlift will provide West Berliners essentials such as fuel, fresh water, and food. But is it also a potential flashpoint for another world war? As the airlift begins, Bill Cochrane’s phone rings in the middle of a balmy, summer night in Cambridge. The lecturing plans and a month of vacationing will have to wait. There are other events surrounding the Blockade and the Airlift that do not make the front pages, and those are the events dealt with in back alleys and dark corridors by men like Bill Cochrane.Cochrane’s country is calling him back to active duty for a special assignment in the newly divided Germany, one which will take him behind newly drawn enemy lines and into a perilous netherworld of ruthless black marketeers, petty criminals, prostitutes, ex-Nazis, and Soviet spies.Cochrane has participated in dangerous covert operations in Germany twice in the past, barely escaping with his life both times. But now things are different. Onetime Soviet peers are now suspected enemies and an assortment of ex-Nazis may or may not be his new best friends. Old acquaintances from his previous visits to Germany reemerge, but why? An old gang of adversaries still lurks in the shadows that surround Cochrane’s new operation, waiting perhaps for a moment of lethal payback.Espionage fans who read and enjoyed 'Flowers from Berlin' and 'Return to Berlin' will savor the return of Thomas Cochrane. Rich in detail, compelling in its re-creation of history, 'Judgment in Berlin ' is historical World War Two spy fiction at its best. ***“The Berlin Airlift was the first clear Soviet defeat in the Cold War. It’s the one thing that the Soviets started and failed to finish.” - Diplomatic historian John Gaddis of Yale University.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Shotgun Lawyer *




  








From the bestselling author of The Neon Lawyer comes a page-turning thriller about a scrappy lawyer and his fight for justice.

Personal injury attorney Peter Game has a reputation: cynical, untroubled by ethics, and willing to take any case, anytime, in his pursuit of the win. He dreams of a sweetheart score that’ll make his name and net him millions. Then comes the lightning rod: a school shooting just outside of Salt Lake City. His client: the devastated mother of one of the victims.

What she wants is understandable—just not simple: to sue the manufacturers of the automatic weapon used in the mass killing. Game’s opponent, brilliant lawyer Brennen Garvin, is the least of his problems: the entire legal system, influenced by decades of pressure from powerful gun lobbies, is stacked against him.

For Game, this is the case of a lifetime. He’s just not sure his trademark rules will work in his favor. And he’s not sure he wants them to. As Game’s lust for victory gives way to a hunger for justice, he could lose everything—or win back his soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Executioner Series Books 7–9: Nightmare in New York, Chicago Wipeout, and Vegas Vendetta *




  








“Action adventure icon” Mack Bolan takes his assault on the Mafia to a whole new level—as the million-selling series continues (Los Angeles Times).

To avenge his father, former Special Forces sniper Mack Bolan declares a one-man war on the Mafia. Included in this volume are books 7–9 in the long-running series.

Nightmare in New York: The Executioner is about to make the mean streets of New York a whole lot meaner—when he targets the city’s five families to stop a political assassination.

Chicago Wipeout: With a single shot, Bolan puts a Chicago mob underboss six feet under—but he’s just getting started as he blows away the bad guys in the windy city.

Vegas Vendetta: When the Executioner takes aim at the mob’s biggest casino and duels with the deadliest hit men the Mafia has to offer, guess who won’t be leaving Las Vegas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Who We Are and How We Got Here: Ancient DNA and the New Science of the Human Past *




  








A groundbreaking book about how ancient DNA has profoundly changed our understanding of human history.

Geneticists like David Reich have made astounding advances in the field of genomics, which is proving to be as important as archeology, linguistics, and written records as a means to understand our ancestry.

In Who We Are and How We Got Here, Reich allows readers to discover how the human genome provides not only all the information a human embryo needs to develop but also the hidden story of our species. Reich delves into how the genomic revolution is transforming our understanding of modern humans and how DNA studies reveal deep inequalities among different populations, between the sexes, and among individuals. Provocatively, Reich’s book suggests that there might very well be biological differences among human populations but that these differences are unlikely to conform to common stereotypes.

Drawing upon revolutionary findings and unparalleled scientific studies, Who We Are and How We Got Here is a captivating glimpse into humankind—where we came from and what that says about our lives today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Combat Engineer with Patton's Army: The Fight Across Europe with the 80th "Blue Ridge" Division in World War II *




  








George Patton is renowned for his daring tank thrusts and rapid movement, but the many rivers and obstacles his Third Army encountered crossing Europe required engineers spearheading his advance. A Combat Engineer with Patton’s Army is the untold story of Frank Lembo, one of Patton’s men who helped move the American command in the battle of Argentan in the Normandy Campaign, in the high-speed pursuit of the German Wehrmacht eastward across France, and in the brutal battles waged during the Battle of the Bulge and during the final combats along the borders of the collapsing Reich.

Throughout his time in Europe Lembo maintained a running commentary of his experiences with Betty Craig, his fiancé and future wife. This extensive correspondence provides a unique eyewitness view of the life and work of a combat engineer under wartime conditions. As a squad (and later platoon) leader, Frank and his comrades cleared mines, conducted reconnaissance behind enemy lines, built bridges, and performed other tasks necessary to support the movement of the 317th, 318th, and 319th Infantry Regiments of the Blue Ridge Division—Patton’s workhorses, if not his glamour boys.

Frank wrote about the deadly river crossings at the Moselle, Seille, and Sauer, all under enemy fire, and of the frustrating pauses when supplies were diverted. He participated in the mid-December sprint to Luxembourg and the relief provided at Bastogne during the Bulge, the liberation of concentration camps once Third Army had charged into Germany, and of their occupation duty in Bavaria. Frank’s letters go beyond his direct combat experiences to include the camaraderie among the GIs, living conditions, weather, and the hijinks that helped keep the constant threat of death at bay. His letters also worked to reassure Betty with hopeful dreams for their future together.

Including dozens of previously unpublished photographs, A Combat Engineer with Patton’s Army: The Fight Across Europe with the 80th “Blue Ridge” Division in World War II offers the rare perspective of what day-to-day warfare at the ground-level looked like in the European Theater through the eyes of one of the men spearheading the advance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Two Flags over Iwo Jima: Solving the Mystery of the U.S. Marine Corps' Proudest Moment *




  








“An authoritative look at an event that has taken on a legendary status . . . [an] essential history for those wanting the truth behind the legend” (Publishers Weekly).

Joe Rosenthal’s “Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima” photo is one of the best-known images of US war history—and a powerful symbol of patriotism. But the story of how the flag got there, and even the identity of the soldiers in the photo, has been muddied by history. Here, military historian Eric Hammel sets the record straight—viewing complex events through the lens of the story of the infantry company in which all the flag raisers served.

The photo captures the moment that the first American flag flew over the core of Imperial Japanese territory on the top of Mount Suribachi. The focus of this book lies on the 28th Marine Regiment’s self-contained battle in February 1945 for Mount Suribachi, the 556-foot-high volcano on Iwo Jima. It was here that this one regiment defeated more than 1500 heavily armed Japanese combatants who were determined to hold the highest vantage point on the island.

Two Flags over Iwo Jima reveals the all-but-forgotten first flag raising and the aftermath of the popularization campaign undertaken by the post-WWII Marine Corps and national press. Hammel attempts to untangle the various battles that led up to the first and second flag raisings, as well as follow the men of the 28th Marine Regiment in the events that took place after. The full story behind one of the most iconic photographs ever taken is revealed—along with the real heroism and stories of the men behind a dramatic moment captured in time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Battle of Iwo Jima: Raising the Flag, February–March 1945 (Images of War) *




  








Just eight square miles in size, the Japanese island of Iwo Jima lies some 750 miles due south of Tokyo. Following a preparatory air and naval bombardment which lasted for many weeks, it was there, on the morning of Monday, 19 February 1945, that US Marines launched Operation Detachment, their aim being the capture of the entire island and the three airfields that had been constructed on it.

The Japanese defenders, however, were prepared. The enemy garrison had heavily fortified Iwo Jima with a network of bunkers, caves and dugouts, hidden artillery positions and more than ten miles of underground tunnels that proved difficult to locate and destroy.

The following thirty-six days saw some of the bloodiest fighting of the Pacific Campaign, resulting in more than 26,000 American casualties, including 6,800 dead. Of the 21,000 Japanese soldiers on Iwo Jima at the beginning of the assault, only 216 were taken prisoner during the battle.

The capture of Iwo Jima, revealed here through a remarkable collection of archive images, was declared complete on the morning of 26 March 1945. The battle also resulted in one of the most iconic images to emerge from the Second World War – the raising of the American flag on the summit of Mount Suribachi.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Field Marshal: The Life and Death of Erwin Rommel *




  








A biography of the WWII military genius known as the Desert Fox—and his complex, ultimately fatal relationship with Hitler from a New York Times–bestselling author.

Born leader, brilliant soldier, devoted husband and father—Erwin Rommel was intelligent, brave, and compassionate, while at the same time vain, egotistical, and arrogant. In France in 1940, then for two years in North Africa, then at Normandy in 1944, he proved himself a master of armored warfare, running rings around a succession of Allied generals who never got his measure and could only resort to overwhelming numbers to defeat him.

Yet for all his genius, Rommel was also naive, a man who could admire Adolf Hitler at the same time that he despised the Nazis, dazzled by a Führer whose successes blinded him to the true nature of the Third Reich. Above all, he was the quintessential German patriot, who ultimately would refuse to abandon his moral compass—so that on one pivotal day in June 1944, he came to understand that he had mistakenly served an evil man and evil cause. He would still fight for Germany, even as he abandoned his oath of allegiance to the Führer, when he came to realize that Hitler had morphed into nothing more than an agent of death and destruction. In the end, Erwin Rommel was forced to die by his own hand, not because, as some would claim, he had dabbled in a tyrannicidal conspiracy, but because he had committed a far greater crime—he dared to tell Adolf Hitler the truth.

In Field Marshal, New York Times–bestselling historian Daniel Allen Butler describes the swirling, innovative campaigns in which Rommel won his military reputation, and assesses the temper of the man who finally fought only for his country and no dark depths beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Quiet Soldier *




  








At twenty-six, Adam Ballinger had a good degree, a fiancée, and a well-paid job.

So what made him risk it all for the gruelling, year-long SAS selection course, with a better than ninety per cent chance of failing to win the toughest badge in the British Army at the end of it?

Over the months of combat patrols, press-ups, punishing runs and Gas! Gas! Gas!, the ordeals of The Long Drag and hostile interrogation, Ballinger learnt that who you think you are and what the Army wants you to be are two very different things, and that the end product of selection bears little relation to either.

This vivid, often funny account of the varied characters who commit so much to training for the 'misfits regiment' is remarkable both for its unromantic authenticity, and for its objective attempt to find out why. A question, Ballinger discovered, that few, if any, in the SAS could answer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/18/22.

Currently $3.

*From F-4 Phantom to A-10 Warthog: Memoirs of a Cold War Fighter Pilot*




  








This behind-the-scenes account of a USAF career is “an absorbing read, written with the classic humor fighter pilots seem to have” (Flight Line Book Review). 

From Baron von Richthofen to Robin Olds, the mystique of the fighter pilot endures. The skill, cunning, and bravery that characterizes this distinctive band of brothers is well known, but there are other dimensions to those who take to the skies to do battle that have not been given the emphasis they deserve—until now.

You don’t have to be an aviation aficionado to enjoy Colonel Steve Ladd’s fascinating personal tale, woven around his 28-year career as a fighter pilot. This extremely engaging account follows a young man from basic pilot training to senior command through narratives that define a unique ethos. From the United States to Southeast Asia, Europe to the Middle East, the amusing and tongue-in-cheek to the deadly serious and poignant, this is the lifelong journey of a fighter pilot.

The anecdotes are absorbing, providing an insight into life as an Air Force pilot, but, in this book, as Colonel Ladd stresses, the focus is not on fireworks or stirring tales of derring-do. Instead, this is an articulate and absorbing account of what life is really like among a rare breed of arrogant, cocky, boisterous, and fun-loving young men who readily transform into steely professionals at the controls of a fighter aircraft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/19/22.

Currently $1.

*The Hyperspace Trap *




  








Christopher G. Nuttall’s novel of human fear and survival, set in the thrilling world of his Angel in the Whirlwind series.

A year after the Commonwealth won the war with the Theocracy, the interstellar cruise liner Supreme is on its maiden voyage, carrying a host of aristocrats thrilled to be sharing in a wondrous adventure among the stars. The passengers include the owner and his daughters, Angela and Nancy. Growing up with all the luxuries in the world, neither sister has ever known true struggle, but that all changes when a collision with a pirate ship leaves the cruiser powerless and becalmed in hyperspace. And they’re not alone.

Now, the mysterious force that’s living on this floating graveyard is coming for Supreme’s crew and passengers. As madness starts to tear at their minds, they must fight to survive in a strange alien realm.
And there’s no way out…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Eternity (The Way Book 2) *




  








The New York Times–bestselling author of Eon continues the interstellar saga of the Way.

A devastating war has left Earth a nuclear wasteland. Orbiting the planet is the asteroid-starship containing the civilization of Thistledown, humanity’s future descendants. For decades, they have worked to heal their world and its survivors, but their resources are finite. They need to reopen the Way.

An interdimensional gateway to a multiverse of realities, the Way was severed from Thistledown to stop an alien invasion and now exists as its own universe. Reopening the gate would not only benefit Earth but would also help the asteroid’s residents return home.

But on the alternate world of Gaia, Rhita Vaskayza, daughter of mathematician Patricia Vasquez, has taken up her mother’s cause to find her own Earth, one that was never touched by nuclear war. There is a gateway on Gaia that could lead Rhita there—or unleash an even greater apocalypse across the multiverse . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rafael (Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter Book 28 )*



  








Rafael, king of the wererats, must fight to the death to defend his crown. He wants Anita Blake, one of his closest allies, with him as he faces an opponent unlike any he’s faced before. He will ask Anita to risk everything to be at his side....

But some of the wererats fear that Rafael depends too much on Anita and her ties to the vampires. They believe that there is only room in America for one supernatural king, and Rafael will turn them into nothing more than food for the bloodsuckers.

Among his enemies, a new challenger has arisen who is younger, hungrier, and has dark secrets that could destroy both the wererats and the vampires. Rafael will go into the magical heart of his people to find the power and violence that he needs to save them all, or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fragile Earth: Writing from The New Yorker on Climate Change *




  








A New York Times New & Noteworthy Book
One of the Daily Beast’s 5 Essential Books to Read Before the Election

A collection of the New Yorker’s groundbreaking reporting from the front lines of climate change—including writing from Bill McKibben, Elizabeth Kolbert, Ian Frazier, Kathryn Schulz, and more

Just one year after climatologist James Hansen first came before a Senate committee and testified that the Earth was now warmer than it had ever been in recorded history, thanks to humankind’s heedless consumption of fossil fuels, New Yorker writer Bill McKibben published a deeply reported and considered piece on climate change and what it could mean for the planet. 

At the time, the piece was to some speculative to the point of alarmist; read now, McKibben’s work is heroically prescient. Since then, the New Yorker has devoted enormous attention to climate change, describing the causes of the crisis, the political and ecological conditions we now find ourselves in, and the scenarios and solutions we face. 

The Fragile Earth tells the story of climate change—its past, present, and future—taking readers from Greenland to the Great Plains, and into both laboratories and rain forests. It features some of the best writing on global warming from the last three decades, including Bill McKibben’s seminal essay “The End of Nature,” the first piece to popularize both the science and politics of climate change for a general audience, and the Pulitzer Prize–winning work of Elizabeth Kolbert, as well as Kathryn Schulz, Dexter Filkins, Jonathan Franzen, Ian Frazier, Eric Klinenberg, and others. The result, in its range, depth, and passion, promises to bring light, and sometimes heat, to the great emergency of our age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Power Worshippers: Inside the Dangerous Rise of Religious Nationalism *




  








For readers of Democracy in Chains and Dark Money, a revelatory investigation of the Religious Right's rise to political power.

For too long the Religious Right has masqueraded as a social movement preoccupied with a number of cultural issues, such as abortion and same-sex marriage. In her deeply reported investigation, Katherine Stewart reveals a disturbing truth: this is a political movement that seeks to gain power and to impose its vision on all of society. America's religious nationalists aren't just fighting a culture war, they are waging a political war on the norms and institutions of American democracy.

Stewart pulls back the curtain on the inner workings and leading personalities of a movement that has turned religion into a tool for domination. She exposes a dense network of think tanks, advocacy groups, and pastoral organizations embedded in a rapidly expanding community of international alliances and united not by any central command but by a shared, anti-democratic vision and a common will to power. She follows the money that fuels this movement, tracing much of it to a cadre of super-wealthy, ultraconservative donors and family foundations. She shows that today's Christian nationalism is the fruit of a longstanding antidemocratic, reactionary strain of American thought that draws on some of the most troubling episodes in America's past. It forms common cause with a globe-spanning movement that seeks to destroy liberal democracy and replace it with nationalist, theocratic and autocratic forms of government around the world. Religious nationalism is far more organized and better funded than most people realize. It seeks to control all aspects of government and society. Its successes have been stunning, and its influence now extends to every aspect of American life, from the White House to state capitols, from our schools to our hospitals.

The Power Worshippers is a brilliantly reported book of warning and a wake-up call. Stewart's probing examination demands that Christian nationalism be taken seriously as a significant threat to the American republic and our democratic freedoms.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Diary of a Drag Queen *




  








“This book changed my life. Tom Rasmussen’s honesty, vulnerability, and fearlessness jump out of every page and every word. It is the queer bible I’ve always needed.” —Sam Smith, singer and songwriter

"Tom covers the nuance, doubt, and uncertainty of being a drag queen. Crystal covers the transcendence . . . Charisma and quick intelligence—two qualities that have long been prerequisites for drag . . . Diary puts on technicolor display." —Katy Waldman, The New Yorker

In these pages, find glamour and gaffes on and off the stage, clarifying snippets of queer theory, terrifyingly selfish bosses, sex, quick sex, KFC binges, group sex, the kind of honesty that banishes shame, glimmers of hope, blazes of ambition, tender sex, mad dashes in last night's heels plus a full face of make-up, and a rom-com love story for the ages. This is where the unspeakable becomes the celebrated. This is the diary of a drag queen—one dazzling, hilarious, true performance of a real, flawed, extraordinary life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*This Time Together: Laughter and Reflection *




  






This touching and hilarious memoir is 100 percent Carol Burnett -- funny, irreverent, and irresistible.

Carol Burnett is one of the most beloved and revered actresses and performers in America. The Carol Burnett Show was seen each week by millions of adoring fans and won twenty-five Emmys in its remarkable eleven-year run. Now, in This Time Together, Carol really lets her hair down and tells one funny or touching or memorable story after another.

In engaging anecdotes, Carol discusses her remarkable friendships with stars such at Jimmy Stewart, Lucille Ball, Cary Grant, and Julie Andrews; the background behind famous scenes, like the moment she swept down the stairs in her curtain-rod dress in the legendary “Went With the Wind” skit; and things that would happen only to Carol--the prank with Julie Andrews that went wrong in front of the First Lady; the famous Tarzan Yell that saved her during a mugging; and the time she faked a wooden leg to get served in a famous ice cream emporium.

This poignant look back allows us to cry with the actress during her sorrows, rejoice in her successes, and finally, always, to laugh.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ruthless River: Love and Survival by Raft on the Amazon's Relentless Madre de Dios *




  








A stunning debut; a Departures original publication. The ultimate survival story; a wild ride—the wildest—down a South American river in the thick of the Amazon Basin; a true and thrilling adventure of a young married couple who survive a plane crash only to later raft hundreds of miles across Peru and Bolivia, ending up in a channel to nowhere, a dead end so flooded there is literally no land to stand on. Their raft—a mere four logs—separates them from the piranha-and-caiman-infested water until they finally realize that there is no way out but to swim. Vintage Original.

Holly FitzGerald and her husband, Fitz—married less than two years—set out on a yearlong honeymoon adventure of a lifetime, backpacking around the world. Five months into the trip their plane crash lands in Peru at a penal colony walled in by jungle, and their blissfully romantic journey turns into a terrifying nonstop labyrinth of escape and survival.

On a small, soon-ravaged raft that quickly becomes their entire universe through dangerous waters alive with deadly animals and fish, their only choice: to continue on, despite the rush of insects swarming them by day, the sounds of encroaching predators at night. Without food or means of communication, with no one to hear their cries for help or on a search-and-rescue expedition to find them, the author and her husband make their way, fighting to conquer starvation and navigate the brute force of the river, their only hope for survival, in spite of hunger and weakening resolve, to somehow, miraculously hang on and find their way east to a large riverside town, before it is too late. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Flipped For Murder (Country Store Mysteries Book 1) *




  








In this freshly baked series, author Maddie Day lifts the lid on a small town in southern Indiana, where a newcomer is cooking up a new start--until a murderer muddles the recipe...

Nursing a broken heart, Robbie Jordan is trading in her life on the West Coast for the rolling hills of southern Indiana. After paying a visit to her Aunt Adele, she fell in love with the tiny town of South Lick. And when she spots a For Sale sign on a rundown country store, she decides to snap it up and put her skills as a cook and a carpenter to use. Everyone in town shows up for the grand re-opening of Pans ‘n Pancakes, but when the mayor's disagreeable assistant is found dead, Robbie realizes that not all press is good press. With all eyes on her, she'll have to summon her puzzle-solving skills to clear her name, unscramble the town's darkest secrets, and track down a cold-blooded killer--before she's the next to die...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Latter End (The Miss Silver Mysteries Book 11) *




  








In this classic British mystery starring a sleuth who “has her place in detective fiction as surely as Lord Peter Wimsey or Hercule Poirot,” Miss Silver investigates a case of marital murder (Manchester Evening News).

Lois has always dreamed of being a Latter. The Latter brothers are both so attractive—nearly as handsome as their stately manor, Latter End. After she spoils her relationship with one brother, Lois succeeds with the other, winning his heart with her good looks and a sizeable fortune from her first marriage. But even after they’ve wed, she never quite fits in with the family. Still, she hardly expects them to kill her.

When the psychic Memnon warns her of murder by poison, Lois laughs it off and so does everyone else, but then, like clockwork, she’s dead. The weapon? Poison, of course. Only the brilliant governess-turned-detective Miss Maud Silver can solve this tantalizing case complicated by the bitterness that infests Latter End.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Ivory Dagger (The Miss Silver Mysteries Book 18 ) *




  







When Lila Dryden is discovered standing over her fiance's body with dagger in hand, Miss Silver is called in to investigate, only to discover Lila's sleepwalking patterns, the return of her former lover, and the victim's circle of acquaintances - all of whom occasionally wished him dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ladies' Bane (The Miss Silver Mysteries Book 22) *




  








Governess-turned-sleuth Miss Silver unravels a tangled web of marriage, mystery, and murder in the English countryside

No one has seen Allegra Trent since she got married. Her husband, Geoffrey, swept her off her feet and out of London to a faraway town called Bleake, consumed with the dream of owning a ramshackle medieval estate known as “Ladies’ Bane.” Why he’s so determined to live there no one knows, but Allegra postpones visits from family again and again, and then stops writing letters at all.

Her family has begun to worry when suddenly her sister, Ione, finds herself not merely invited but positively urged to come. At first, Ione is puzzled, but upon her arrival she suspects that ominous forces are at work in the house. Then an unexpected death occurs, and her worst suspicions are confirmed.

Miss Silver might appear harmless, but the former governess knows her way around a murder. As a private investigator, she’s solved many cases among London’s upper class and has earned “her place in detective fiction as surely as Lord Peter Wimsey or Hercule Poirot” (Manchester Evening News).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Silent Pool *




  








Another case for Miss Silver - sock-knitting sleuth extraordinaire Adriana Ford, a former actress, has always enjoyed being the focus of attention. Until, that is, that focus seems to be centred on hastening her death. First she felt herself being pushed downstairs. Then there was the bowl of poisoned mushroom soup. When she found one of her tablets tampered with, it was the last straw. She approaches Miss Silver discreetly and is given some sound advice, which she chooses to ignore.

Then Adriana throws one of her celebrated parties and invites everybody she knows. It is only when one of her rather less successful friends is found murdered wearing her coat that Miss Silver is called in to investigate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Benevent Treasure (The Miss Silver Mysteries Book 26) *




  







Somewhere among the dust and cobwebs of the sinister Benevent Mansion lies the legendary Benevent treasure. But a terrible death has been prophesied for whoever uncovers it. When Candida Sayle is invited to visit her elderly maiden aunts, she dismisses such gloomy thoughts. But as Candida begins to discover the family’s dark secrets she puts herself in grave danger. Thankfully Miss Silver has investigative skills of her own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl in the Cellar *




  







A witness who remembers nothing is in mortal danger.A young woman regains consciousness and finds herself on some cellar steps. At the bottom of the steps there is the corpse of a dead girl. She cannot remember who she is, what has happened or why she is there. Terrified and confused she manages to find a way out and as she flees she runs into Miss Silver, who offers to help her. A letter in her bag is the only clue to her identity. But by investigating what has happened to her will she find herself in danger? Can she trust the letter writer? And who is the girl in the cellar?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE FLOWER ARRANGER AT ALL SAINTS a gripping cozy murder mystery full of twists (Suzy Spencer Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A COZY MURDER MYSTERY SET IN A PICTURESQUE CUMBRIAN VILLAGE.

In quiet Tarnfield, local rivalries and parish feuds simmer under the genteel surface. It’s the sort of place where everyone knows each other’s business. And a new vicar wants to shake things up in the community.

Then Phyllis the church flower arranger is found dead before the big Easter service.

WHO WOULD KILL A SEEMINGLY SWEET OLD LADY?

With fingers pointing and tensions rising, the village is in turmoil.

Chaotic mum-of-two, Suzy Spencer, has just arrived in Tarnfield. She needs a fresh start after her husband betrayed her. Now she finds herself entangled in the mystery along with quiet widower, Robert Clark.

The killer is set to strike again with another floral flourish. Despite their differences, can Suzy and Robert stop the murderer before anyone else suffers?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE JUDGE AT SAINT JANE’S a gripping cozy murder mystery full of twists (Suzy Spencer Mysteries Book 4) *




  








A COZY MURDER MYSTERY SET IN A PICTURESQUE CUMBRIAN VILLAGE.

It’s a glorious autumn evening in Tarnfield when Deborah Arbiter falls to her death.

What was she doing on the roof of her old Georgian country house, St Jane’s?

People think Deborah was up there inspecting a leak. But Suzy Spencer doesn’t believe the seventy-year-old was doing DIY.

Deborah gave up a glittering career in law to start a women’s refuge in her beautiful family home.

Then when one of Suzy’s friends disappears, she uncovers a shocking connection to Deborah and St Jane’s.

One woman falls to her death at St Jane’s. One woman never arrives.

Can Suzy Spencer get to the bottom of these sinister goings-on before anyone else pays the ultimate price?

A new series of cozy mysteries full of red herrings and twists and turns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Silence in Hanover Close (Charlotte and Thomas Pitt Series Book 9) *




  








Inspector Pitt is charged with murder in this “gripping and highly satisfying” entry in the New York Times–bestselling Victorian mystery series (Publishers Weekly).

At the behest of his superior, Thomas Pitt reopens a case gone cold. Three years prior, Robert York, an important member of the British Foreign Office, was murdered in his home in London’s exclusive Hanover Close. Pitt has been advised to handle the situation with the utmost discretion, given the compromising circumstances of the crime: a distinguished victim from a powerful family, whispered rumors of treason, and the unimpeachable reputation of the widow, whose imminent marriage to a high-level diplomat could be cause for concern.

One of Pitt’s first leads, a York family housemaid, seems innocent enough, but shortly after his interrogation, the woman is found dead. To make matters worse, Pitt is accused of the crime and thrown into prison. Now, only Charlotte and her recently widowed sister, Emily, Lady Ashworth, stand between one of Victorian England’s most adept private investigators and the gallows.

From the upstairs drawing rooms to the servants’ downstairs quarters, Charlotte and Emily play a deadly game—and it may be only a matter of time before a killer gets the best of both of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Coup in Dallas: The Decisive Investigation into Who Killed JFK*




  








The CIA, Dallas, and the Hard Details of the JFK Assassination

Coup in Dallas leaves speculation and theory aside to give the hard details of who killed President John F. Kennedy and how the assassination plot was carried out.

Through exhaustive research and newly translated documents, author H. P. Albarelli uncovers and explains the historical roots of state-sponsored assassination, finding disturbing parallels to the assassination of JFK. Albarelli goes beyond conventional JFK assassination theory to piece together the biographies of the lesser-known but instrumental players in the incident, such as Otto Skorzeny, Pierre Lafitte, James Jesus Angleton, Santo Trafficante, and others.

Albarelli provides shocking detail on the crucial role that the city of Dallas and its officials played in the maintenance of Dallas as a major hub of CIA activity, and how it led to JFK’s assassination and its cover-up.

Go beyond LBJ, Lee Harvey Oswald, and Jack Ruby, and read the full, definitive account of what happened on November 22, 1963—and how it came to fruition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sackett's Land (Sacketts Book 1)*




  







After discovering six gold Roman coins buried in the mud of the Devil’s ****, Barnabas Sackett enthusiastically invests in goods that he will offer for trade in America. But Sackett has a powerful enemy: Rupert Genester, nephew of an earl, wants him dead. A battlefield promise made to Sackett’s father threatens Genester’s inheritance. So on the eve of his departure for America, Sackett is attacked and thrown into the hold of a pirate ship. Genester’s orders are for him to disappear into the waters of the Atlantic. But after managing to escape, Sackett makes his way to the Carolina coast. He sees in the raw, abundant land the promise of a bright future. But before that dream can be realized, he must first return to England and discover the secret of his father’s legacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*HAM: A HAM Novel Suspense Thriller*




  








*Three years ago, Ham retired to a quiet life in the remote desert of Northern Mexico.*
Realizing what she was doing would likely end in her death, she severed all ties, disappearing across international borders.

Her retirement ended abruptly with a single message. The sole person in the world Ham feels the least bit of loyalty to is in trouble, in need not only of Ham but of the very skills that put her into hiding.

Acting against every ingrained maxim, and ignoring the myriad warning signs popping up along the way, Ham returns north to find a great deal has changed in her time away. The world moved on, evolving in ways she would have never imagined. From local gang affiliates to the Los Angeles Police Department, everybody seems to be involved in something, all of it somehow leading back to a woman.

*A woman relying entirely on Ham to get her through… *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*EVEN: A HAM Novel Suspense Thriller*




  








*On an isolated stretch of desert highway, Josh Reston is pulled over in the dead of night.*
By all accounts, he is a quiet, unassuming young man from the woods of Western Pennsylvania with a busted taillight. Until the arresting officer discovers more than a hundred pounds of cocaine and ten thousand dollars in cash stowed in the undercarriage of his vehicle.

Brought to jail in the middle of the night, he offers to share everything he knows about the man he works for, Edgar Santos, and the operation Santos runs in exchange for the guaranteed safety of his family back home.

Less than two months on the job, the offer reeks of everything Assistant District Attorney Dina Chadwick despises about the legal system. No part of her even wants to consider it, a feeling outweighed only by the intrigue of finally getting something concrete on Santos.

Unsure how to proceed, if the claims Reston is making are even true, she decides to step outside the traditional order. Beginning with a simple phone call, she has no idea the person who ultimately answers will be Ham, a woman just recently released from self-imposed exile and aching to get back to doing what she does best.

*And with more than ample reasons of her own to get Even…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*RULES: a HAM novel *




  








*“Those guys might have been brutal, but they built this place from the ground up by implementing a code. Rules for the rest of us to follow.”*
Retired Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department Detective Solomon Hill hasn’t heard the name in years. A man he hasn’t thought about since sending him away more than two decades prior for attempted murder. One of the biggest arrests of his entire career, a person the world is better off without.

Or so it was for the last twenty-one years in the time prior to his sudden inclusion on a list of governor’s pardons. A free pass undoing all that occurred, releasing a man with a short fuse and a long list of people he holds responsible for what happened.

People that Hill still feels responsible for, even if his current physical condition will no longer allow him to make good on it.

Low on time and options, Hill does the only thing he can think of, calling in an old marker—a favor owed from his early days on the force, extended from one of the last vestiges of the original Las Vegas. Someone accustomed to handling issues in a way Hill isn’t accustomed to.

Three hundred miles to the south, Ham muddles her way through the final months of a slow winter. Endless hours spent training for an unknown opponent, each day without the phone ringing heightening her desire for action. The need to be moving again, unable to feel fully alive without the adrenaline of the job after years spent relegated to the sidelines.

A craving that sends her hurtling up out of the desert the instant she hears what happened in Las Vegas...

*Right into a head-on collision with a deadly opponent.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*All Necessary Force (Pike Logan Thriller Book 2) *




  








The electrifying Pike Logan series continues as the Taskforce—a top secret team that exists outside the bounds of U.S. law—races to stop a terrorist hit....

A shadowy trail leads the Taskforce to Egypt—where an attack leaves one member dead and another barely alive. Veteran warrior Pike Logan and his young partner, Jennifer Cahill, are forced to helm the increasingly convoluted and dangerous mission: a mission that tests both Jennifer's ability to justify her actions, and Pike's tenuous ability to stay in control.

Sifting their way through the opposing plots of two terrorist organizations will turn out to be the least of their problems when a weapon of unthinkable power touches American soil—the only country in which Taskforce members are forbidden to operate, and the only country that Pike Logan may be unable to save....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pocket-47 (A Nicholas Colt Thriller)*




  







Fifteen-year-old Brittney Ryan has taken to the streets. Leitha, her older sister and legal guardian, hires private investigator Nicholas Colt to find her and bring her home. Piece of cake, Colt thinks. With Brittney's forbidden boyfriend's address in hand, he plans to make a surprise visit and put this one in the scrapbook. But something more sinister is behind Brittney's disappearance, and Colt soon finds himself in an ever-widening maze of deceit, betrayal, and murder. When Colt learns what the mysterious phrase Pocket-47 means, he is haunted even more by the plane crash that killed his family and rock band twenty years ago-a crash he now realizes might not have been an accident. Determined to save Brittney, Colt struggles to untangle the threads of his own tortured past. Unfortunately, one of the most heinous and violent criminals in modern history has other ideas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Crosscut (A Nicholas Colt Thriller 2)




  




*



Book 2 in the riveting series!

Nicholas Colt...

Former rock star, private investigator on hiatus. He has a loving relationship with his wife, a blues band with a house gig, and an adopted daughter finishing her senior year in high school. He has no intention of reactivating his PI license anytime soon.

Until...

An old girlfriend tells him something that makes his heart pause and his jaw drop. Could the militia group Colt shut down three years ago be responsible for a double homicide in another state?

A race against time...

Colt soon learns that the murders are only the tip of an unimaginably atrocious iceberg. Caught in a nightmare that is bigger, badder, and literally more earth-shattering than he could have possibly anticipated, Colt must find a way to derail the heinous and seemingly unstoppable machinations of a madman before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Snuff Tag 9 (A Nicholas Colt Thriller 3)*




  








Book 3 in the gripping series!

Nicholas Colt...

World-class guitarist with a crushed hand, private investigator with a revoked license. Trying to get by now as a "security consultant," he takes the case of an affluent young accountant who has received a threatening letter—a mandate to drive out to the swamp and play a popular videogame called Snuff Tag 9.

A psychotic billionaire...

With a voracious appetite for all things horrible, the man who calls himself Freeze is compelled to serve up increasingly higher doses of carnage for himself and his friends.

The Game...

Extreme, intense, and shockingly violent. Especially when populated with real people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Key Death (A Nicholas Colt Thriller 4)*




  








Book 4 in the pulse-pounding series!

Nicholas Colt...

World-class guitarist with a crushed hand, private investigator with a revoked license. He has a kid in college, a wife working two jobs, and a "security consultant" gig that has gone dry.

A friend of a friend...

Wanda Taylor wants to meet her biological father for the first time. Happy to have the work, Colt soon discovers that the man he's looking for was shot dead two years ago in his Key West apartment. Now Wanda wants Colt to investigate the murder. Determined to see justice served, she offers to send him down there for as long as it takes.

A serial killer...

They call him The Zombie.

They call him that for a reason.

As the horrible truth unfolds, Nicholas Colt is forced to confront one of his greatest fears.

And try to make it off the island in one piece.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood Tattoo (A Nicholas Colt Thriller 5) *




  








Book 5 in the action-packed series!

Nicholas Colt...

World-class guitarist with a crushed hand, private investigator with a revoked license. Currently settling into a nice quiet life of teaching music and spending time with his family. Or so he thinks.

Diana Dawkins...

Operative with the ultra-clandestine federal agency called The Circle. Smart, beautiful, deadly. She needs Colt's help, and she's willing to pay him well for it.

The bad guys...

Conspirators, traitors, assassins. Well-equipped and organized, they will stop at nothing to get what they want.

And what they want will affect the lives of millions.

Will Nicholas Colt and Diana Dawkins be able to stop them in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sycamore Bluff (A Nicholas Colt Thriller 6) *




  








Book 6 in the lightning-paced series!

Somewhere west of Kokomo, Indiana, in a contained and isolated area, NASA is conducting a secret study on human behavior...

Given a set of rules and the promise of a generous compensation package at the end, can several hundred people govern themselves and live in relative harmony for six years?

The experiment, designed to mimic future colonization on a distant planet, appears to be a huge success.

Until something goes terribly wrong...

Two undercover operatives from an ultra-clandestine government agency called The Circle are sent to investigate. When Diana Dawkins and Nicholas Colt discover the shocking truth, it's clear the experiment must be stopped.

What isn't clear is if they'll make it out alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Version Zero *




  








From the brilliant mind of New York Times bestselling author David Yoon comes a lightning-fast and scorchingly observant thriller about how we can save ourselves from the very real perils of a virtual world.

Max, a data whiz at the social media company Wren, has gotten a firsthand glimpse of the dark side of big tech. When he questions what his company does with the data they collect, he's fired...then black-balled across Silicon Valley.

With time on his hands and revenge on his mind, Max and his longtime friend (and secretly the love of his life) Akiko, decide to get even by rebooting the internet. After all, in order to fix things, sometimes you have to break them. But when Max and Akiko join forces with a reclusive tech baron, they learn that breaking things can have unintended--and catastrophic--consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tom Clancy Duty and Honor (A Jack Ryan Jr. Novel Book 3) *




  








Jack Ryan Jr. is caught in the cross-hairs of a would-be tyrant in this exhilarating thriller in Tom Clancy's #1 New York Times bestselling series.

Jack Ryan, Jr., is on his own. He's been ousted from his position at the Campus, the off-the-books intelligence agency that was set up by his father, the President. As if that's not bad enough, someone is out for Jack‘s blood. The police think that he was just the victim of a mugging, but he knows a professional assassin when he kills one.

Using clues found on his would-be dispatcher, Jack launches his own shadow campaign to uncover the brutal truth about a world-renowned philanthropist and human rights advocate—and a long-running false-flag war of terror that has claimed thousands of lives....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tom Clancy Line of Sight (A Jack Ryan Jr. Novel Book 5) *




  








Jack Ryan Jr. finds that the scars of war can last a lifetime in this entry in Tom Clancy's #1 New York Times bestselling series.

Twenty-six years ago, Dr. Cathy Ryan restored the eyesight of a young Bosnian girl who had been injured during an attack in the Bosnian War. Today, her son Jack Ryan, Jr. has agreed to track down the young woman and deliver a letter from his mother. What he finds shocks them both.

The helpless child has grown into a remarkable woman. Aida Curic is a self-possessed beauty with a big heart and an even bigger secret who runs a controversial refugee agency near Sarajevo. Jack finds himself deeply drawn to both her and her country, but soon finds himself in the crosshairs of the seething ethnic tensions and ancient blood feuds of the Balkans, the region of Europe where empires go to die. If Jack can't navigate the world of secret service agencies, special operators and local mafias to save Aida, Sarajevo will prove the be the fuse that lights the next world war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fonko on the Carpet (Jake Fonko Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*




  








TEHRAN, 1978. Running low on cash, former Army Ranger Jake Fonko receives a freelance referral for an unlikely client: the Shah of Iran requires a capable bodyguard. The splintering Iranian factions have grown restless, and the Shah’s popularity is waning.

Jake heads to Tehran, but upon arriving, he soon realizes the job is far more dangerous than he first thought. As the country crumbles, Jake learns firsthand that the Shah’s allies are no longer welcome.

And Jake will have to rely on his extensive training and capable tongue if he wants to survive Tehran in one piece.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Natural Wonders of the World *




  








Discover Earth's most beautiful and fascinating natural landmarks. From the spectacular granite domes of Yosemite to the reefs of the Bahama Banks and the ice sheets of the Antarctic, this is an unparalleled survey of the world's natural treasures.

From the Rocky Mountains to the Great barrier Reef and everything in between, Natural Wonders of the World combines breathtaking landscape photography and illustrations with 3-D terrain models and other explanatory artworks to reveal what lies beneath the surface and explain the geological processes to show how the features were formed. Plants and animals that inhabit each environment are also included, makingNatural Wonders of the World a complete celebration of our world.

Produced in association with the Smithsonian Institution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Novacene: The Coming Age of Hyperintelligence *




  









The originator of the Gaia theory offers a vision of a future epoch in which humans and artificial intelligence unite to save the Earth—no extraterrestrial influence necessary

James Lovelock, creator of the Gaia hypothesis and the greatest environmental thinker of our time, has produced an astounding new theory about future of life on Earth. He argues that the Anthropocene—the age in which humans acquired planetary-scale technologies—is, after 300 years, coming to an end. A new age—the Novacene—has already begun.

In the Novacene, new beings will emerge from existing artificial intelligence systems. They will think 10,000 times faster than we do and they will regard us as we now regard plants. But this will not be the cruel, violent machine takeover of the planet imagined by science fiction. These hyperintelligent beings will be as dependent on the health of the planet as we are. They will need the planetary cooling system of Gaia to defend them from the increasing heat of the sun as much as we do. And Gaia depends on organic life. We will be partners in this project.

It is crucial, Lovelock argues, that the intelligence of Earth survives and prospers. He does not think there are intelligent aliens, so we are the only beings capable of understanding the cosmos. Perhaps, he speculates, the Novacene could even be the beginning of a process that will finally lead to intelligence suffusing the entire cosmos. At the age of 100, James Lovelock has produced the most important and compelling work of his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Autistic Brain: Thinking Across the Spectrum *








Temple Grandin may be the most famous person with autism, a condition that affects 1 in 88 children. Since her birth in 1947, our understanding of it has undergone a great transformation, leading to more hope than ever before that we may finally learn the causes of and treatments for autism.

Weaving her own experience with remarkable new discoveries, Grandin introduces the advances in neuroimaging and genetic research that link brain science to behavior, even sharing her own brain scan to show which anomalies might explain common symptoms. Most excitingly, she argues that raising and educating kids on the autism spectrum must focus on their long-overlooked strengths to foster their unique contributions. The Autistic Brain brings Grandin’s singular perspective into the heart of the autism revolution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fetterman Massacre: Fort Phil Kearny and the Battle of the Hundred Slain *




  








“One of the best studies that has been made of any sector of the Indian wars” from the #1 bestselling author of Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Chicago Tribune).

This dark, unflinching, and fascinating book is Dee Brown’s riveting account of events leading up to the Battle of the Hundred Slain—the devastating 1866 conflict that pitted Lakota, Arapaho, and Northern Cheyenne warriors, including Oglala chief Red Cloud, against the United States cavalry under the command of Captain William Fetterman. Providing a vivid backdrop to the battle, Brown offers a portrait of Wyoming’s Ft. Phil Kearney and the remarkable men who built and defended it. Based on a wealth of historical sources and sparked by Brown’s narrative genius, The Fetterman Massacre is an essential look at one of the frontier’s defining conflicts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/19/22.

Currently $3.

*American Nations: A History of the Eleven Rival Regional Cultures of North America *





  








An illuminating history of North America's eleven rival cultural regions that explodes the red state-blue state myth.

North America was settled by people with distinct religious, political, and ethnographic characteristics, creating regional cultures that have been at odds with one another ever since. Subsequent immigrants didn't confront or assimilate into an “American” or “Canadian” culture, but rather into one of the eleven distinct regional ones that spread over the continent each staking out mutually exclusive territory.

In American Nations, Colin Woodard leads us on a journey through the history of our fractured continent, and the rivalries and alliances between its component nations, which conform to neither state nor international boundaries. He illustrates and explains why “American” values vary sharply from one region to another. Woodard (author of American Character: A History of the Epic Struggle Between Individual Liberty and the Common Good) reveals how intranational differences have played a pivotal role at every point in the continent's history, from the American Revolution and the Civil War to the tumultuous sixties and the "blue county/red county" maps of recent presidential elections. American Nations is a revolutionary and revelatory take on America's myriad identities and how the conflicts between them have shaped our past and are molding our future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/20/22.

Currently $3.


*The City We Became: A Novel (The Great Cities Book 1) *





  








Three-time Hugo Award-winning and New York Times bestselling author N.K. Jemisin crafts her most incredible novel yet, a "glorious" story of culture, identity, magic, and myths in contemporary New York City.

In Manhattan, a young grad student gets off the train and realizes he doesn't remember who he is, where he's from, or even his own name. But he can sense the beating heart of the city, see its history, and feel its power.

In the Bronx, a Lenape gallery director discovers strange graffiti scattered throughout the city, so beautiful and powerful it's as if the paint is literally calling to her.

In Brooklyn, a politician and mother finds she can hear the songs of her city, pulsing to the beat of her Louboutin heels.

And they're not the only ones.

Every great city has a soul. Some are ancient as myths, and others are as new and destructive as children. New York? She's got six.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Cyberiad: Stories *




  








“Lem has an almost Dickensian genius for vividly realizing the tragedy and comedy of future machines.” —The New York Times Book Review

These are the stories of Trurl and Klapaucius, master inventors and engineers known as “constructors,” who have created marvels for kingdoms. Friends and rivals, they are constantly outdoing and challenging each other to reveal the next great evolution in cybernetics, and the exploits of these brilliant men are nothing short of incredible.

From tales of love, in which a robotic prince must woo a robotic princess enchanted by pleasures of true flesh, to epics of battle, in which the heroic constructors must use their considerable wit to outsmart a monarch obsessed with hunting, to examinations of humanity, wherein Trurl and Klapaucius must confront the limits of their skills and the meaning of true perfection, these stories are rich with profound questions, unimaginable marvels, and remarkable feats.

Hailed as “the most completely successful of [Lem’s] books,” The Cyberiad is an outrageously funny and incomparably wise collection of short stories, taking an insightful look at mechanics, technology, invention, and human ambition (The Boston Globe).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cyberpunk City Book One: The Machine Killer *




  








Sprawling megacities, rogue AIs, black market tech, modded mercenaries, and a pulse-pounding story filled with unexpected twists!
*Now with BONUS CONTENT including a FREE prequel novella*

A notorious data thief thinks his life of cybercrime is behind him. He couldn't be more wrong.

Forced by a powerful executive to steal a priceless dataset, Blackburn Maddox uncovers the shocking truth of a secret war between AIs, raging inside the digital universe known as virtual space. Plunged headlong into the deadly conflict, he’ll have to use every trick he’s ever learned—and a few he’s never tried before—if he wants to survive.

If you love gritty, near-future scifi, you won’t want to miss this series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Six Wakes *




  








In this Hugo nominated science fiction thriller by Mur Lafferty, a crew of clones awakens aboard a space ship to find they're being hunted-and any one of them could be the killer.

Maria Arena awakens in a cloning vat streaked with drying blood. She has no memory of how she died. This is new; before, when she had awakened as a new clone, her first memory was of how she died.

Maria's vat is one of seven, each one holding the clone of a crew member of the starship Dormire, each clone waiting for its previous incarnation to die so it can awaken. And Maria isn't the only one to die recently. . .

Unlock the bold new science fiction thriller that Corey Doctorow calls Mur's "breakout book".


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Against All Odds: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Grimm's War Book 1) *




  








The wrong crew. The wrong ship. The right Captain.

Idealistic navy lieutenant Jacob Grimm just wanted to honor his mother’s sacrifice in the last great war. When he’s forced to return fire and destroy a squadron of ships to save his own, he thinks he’s the hero…

Until they discover the ships are full of children.

Disgraced and denied promotion, Jacob’s career is over. That is until the head of ONI needs a disposable officer to command a battered destroyer on the rim.

There’s just one problem, Interceptor hasn’t had a CO in months and the ship is a mess. Worse, the system he’s assigned to is corrupt and on the verge of all-out civil war with the Alliance.

However, no one told Jacob he was disposable.

Pirates, smugglers, and Caliphate spies complicate the situation and one captain with an old ship can’t enforce the law, let alone stop anyone.

The single greatest discovery of all time is about to change intergalactic politics forever. If Jacob doesn’t find a way to succeed, then it won’t just be the end of the Alliance, it will be the end of freedom for humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lt. Reilly 2321: (Lt. Reilly book #1)*




  








Jack Reilly's luck ran out just before the war did. Resigning his commission in the Alliance shortly after the end of the war with the Serkins, he went out into the galaxy looking for a job. Signing onto the Glacier Runner 17, an old and rundown cargo ship, Reilly finds himself working for a clueless captain, mixed-up in an intergalactic conspiracy, on the run from assassins, and involved with two women in relationships that he could only call "complicated".

Revised on November 25, 2020


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bone White *




  








A landscape of frozen darkness punctuated by grim, gray days.
The feeling like a buzz in your teeth.
The scrape of bone on bone. . .

Paul Gallo saw the report on the news: a mass murderer leading police to his victims’ graves, in remote Dread’s Hand, Alaska.

It’s not even a town; more like the bad memory of a town. The same bit of wilderness where his twin brother went missing a year ago. As the bodies are exhumed, Paul travels to Alaska to get closure and put his grief to rest.

But the mystery is only beginning. What Paul finds are superstitious locals who talk of the devil stealing souls, and a line of wooden crosses to keep what’s in the woods from coming out. He finds no closure because no one can explain exactly what happened to Danny.

And the more he searches for answers, the more he finds himself becoming part of the mystery. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Eating with Peter: A Gastronomic Journey *




  








A life-changing journey intertwining high romance, gastronomy, and an unsurpassable joie de vivre for readers of Julie and Julia and My Paris Kitchen.

Susan's life would never be the same after she meets Peter Buckley. A man who was larger than life, Peter pulls Susan out of her comfort zone to taste the fine life, literally. Together they embark on a rollicking adventure through Michelin-starred restaurants in France to the souks of Morocco and the waters of the Red Sea and the Caribbean. They explore the world, and along the way discover the most desired tables (sometimes in a tent) and the best markets, moving from Peter's adventures with Hemingway to sampling delectable treasures in an Alpine meadow.

When they return to New York, Susan and Peter—a writer, photographer, gourmand, as well as an inventive chef—incorporate their adventures into their daily American life. As they explore three-star restaurants, French farms, and Italian cheesemakers, the reader gets a taste of famous gastronomic dishes and their chefs, in addition to learning about mouth-watering recipes, culinary moments around the Buckley's kitchen and table with family and friends, and many of their New York food secrets.

If much has been written about La Haute Cuisine in the past, nothing compares to the fresh, personal, and tantalizing tone Eating with Peter offers. All twenty-eight recipes in the book have thoroughly been tested, and should invite the reader to recreate the joys of Susan and Peter's experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Everything Is F*cked: A Book About Hope (The Subtle Art of Not Giving a F*ck (2 Book Series))*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

From the author of the international mega-bestseller The Subtle Art of Not Giving A F*ck comes a counterintuitive guide to the problems of hope.

We live in an interesting time. Materially, everything is the best it’s ever been—we are freer, healthier and wealthier than any people in human history. Yet, somehow everything seems to be irreparably and horribly f*cked—the planet is warming, governments are failing, economies are collapsing, and everyone is perpetually offended on Twitter. At this moment in history, when we have access to technology, education and communication our ancestors couldn’t even dream of, so many of us come back to an overriding feeling of hopelessness.

What’s going on? If anyone can put a name to our current malaise and help fix it, it’s Mark Manson. In 2016, Manson published The Subtle Art of Not Giving A F*ck, a book that brilliantly gave shape to the ever-present, low-level hum of anxiety that permeates modern living. He showed us that technology had made it too easy to care about the wrong things, that our culture had convinced us that the world owed us something when it didn’t—and worst of all, that our modern and maddening urge to always find happiness only served to make us unhappier. Instead, the “subtle art” of that title turned out to be a bold challenge: to choose your struggle; to narrow and focus and find the pain you want to sustain. The result was a book that became an international phenomenon, selling millions of copies worldwide while becoming the #1 bestseller in 13 different countries.

Now, in Everthing Is F*cked, Manson turns his gaze from the inevitable flaws within each individual self to the endless calamities taking place in the world around us. Drawing from the pool of psychological research on these topics, as well as the timeless wisdom of philosophers such as Plato, Nietzsche, and Tom Waits, he dissects religion and politics and the uncomfortable ways they have come to resemble one another. He looks at our relationships with money, entertainment and the internet, and how too much of a good thing can psychologically eat us alive. He openly defies our definitions of faith, happiness, freedom—and even of hope itself.

With his usual mix of erudition and where-the-f*ck-did-that-come-from humor, Manson takes us by the collar and challenges us to be more honest with ourselves and connected with the world in ways we probably haven’t considered before. It’s another counterintuitive romp through the pain in our hearts and the stress of our soul. One of the great modern writers has produced another book that will set the agenda for years to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Exploding the Phone: The Untold Story of the Teenagers and Outlaws who Hacked Ma Bell *




  








“A rollicking history of the telephone system and the hackers who exploited its flaws.” —Kirkus Reviews, starred review

Before smartphones, back even before the Internet and personal computers, a misfit group of technophiles, blind teenagers, hippies, and outlaws figured out how to hack the world’s largest machine: the telephone system. Starting with Alexander Graham Bell’s revolutionary “harmonic telegraph,” by the middle of the twentieth century the phone system had grown into something extraordinary, a web of cutting-edge switching machines and human operators that linked together millions of people like never before. But the network had a billion-dollar flaw, and once people discovered it, things would never be the same.

Exploding the Phone tells this story in full for the first time. It traces the birth of long-distance communication and the telephone, the rise of AT&T’s monopoly, the creation of the sophisticated machines that made it all work, and the discovery of Ma Bell’s Achilles’ heel. Phil Lapsley expertly weaves together the clandestine underground of “phone phreaks” who turned the network into their electronic playground, the mobsters who exploited its flaws to avoid the feds, the explosion of telephone hacking in the counterculture, and the war between the phreaks, the phone company, and the FBI.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder at an Irish Christmas (An Irish Village Mystery Book 6) *




  








Garda Siobhán O'Sullivan’s holiday plans hit a sour note when murder rearranges the yuletide carols into unexpected eulogies . . .

This December in Kilbane, if you’re planning to warm up with a cuppa tea at Naomi’s Bistro, you may have a bit of a wait—the entire O’Sullivan brood has gone off to West Cork to spend the holidays with brother James’s fiancée Elise’s family, including her grandfather, the famous orchestral conductor Enda Elliot. Siobhán is so happy for James and Elise but also quietly disappointed that she must put her own wedding to fellow garda Macdara Flannery on hold. Mac will have to join them later, so he can spend part of the holidays with his mam.

When the O’Sullivans learn everyone will choose a name from a hat to buy a music-related Christmas gift for someone else at the gathering, it seems like their greatest concern—until the cantankerous conductor is discovered crushed under a ninety-pound harp in a local concert hall.With the extended family—including Enda’s much-younger new wife Leah, a virtuoso violinist—suspected in his murder, it's up to Siobhán to ensure the guilty party faces the music before the killer orchestrates another untimely demise . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*True Crime and Wine (Spirits in Savannah Book 1) *




  








Salem Flynn needs a break, as well as a load of cash. After her first business failed, she’s got a plan to start over. A big part of that plan hinges on a loan from her boss and bar owner, Barney Corker. So, when she finds Barney dead at his desk, she faces a major setback along with a huge mystery.

Although the new bar owner thinks she has management potential, she’s not sure of his motive or his connection to the murder.

Between trying to find Barney’s dog a new family and figuring out who’s been following her, Salem doesn’t see the biggest change in her life coming: She’s a witch and so was her mother.

Can Salem hone her new magical powers to unravel the mysteries? Can she come up with a Plan B for her new business venture? Will the ghosts from her past and present help or hinder her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*King Harvest (The Kansas Murder Trilogy Book 1) *




  








In the summer of 1975 a group of young men known as “the boys” make their stab for freedom harvesting wild hemp, or marijuana, on the Kansas plains. Several are Vietnam vets, and all are somehow marked, at odds with their time. They see themselves as inheritors of the mythic West, like buffalo hunters in league with their captain, Frankie Sage. As long as they remain unarmed their crime is counted only a misdemeanor.

But a rival gang led by Valentine LaReese is prone to gunplay. The two are fated to clash. Privy to the action is CC Holtz, “King of the county,” who like any king demands tribute.

Early on a double murder on the border of two counties calls out both sheriffs. Their investigation and the free-spirited harvest run parallel till all trails converge, leading to a wry, dramatic climax.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Twisted Plots: Christian cozy mystery (An Amy Kate Mystery Book 1) *




  








Amy Kate Anderson is Southern trouble in high heels.

A Fire—

A Murder—

What’s happened to her quiet little town of Pine Lake?

Book shop owner, Amy Kate Anderson, thought she was having the worse day ever … until they wheeled a body out of the coffee shop next door and her friend, Matt Murphy, co-owner of the Beans and Leaves, became the number one suspect for the DA.

Can Amy Kate find a way to help her friend and keep her dreams for her bookshop from going up in smoke? Or will the handsome Lieutenant Gabe Cooper have his way and leave Amy Kate fishing for clues among the ashes?

In this delightful whodunnit, the people of Pine Lake, Alabama, will welcome you with open arms to their small town, but be careful, mystery, murder, and Amy Kate’s trouble magnet lurk around each corner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Truth about the O.J. Simpson Trial: By the Architect of the Defense*




  








The Definitive Account of the O.J. Simpson Trial, by Legendary Defense Attorney F. Lee Bailey
It was called “The Trial of the Century.” Beloved football sensation, O.J. Simpson was famous for his prowess on the field, his good looks, and his charm. But all that changed the night his ex-wife Nicole Brown Simpson and her friend Ron Goldman were brutally slaughtered in her front yard late at night on June 12, 1994. The media circus that consumed the news cycle for the next eighteen months would forever change the world's opinion of O.J. Simpson, despite the fact that the jury, after nearly a year of sequestration, came to their decision in just a few hours: Not Guilty.

Although at least a dozen books have been written about the O.J. Simpson trial, from every possible perspective from provocative to sensationalistic, The Truth About the O.J. Simpson Trial is the most revealing because the writer was the Architect of the Defense. Bailey, shows definitively why the jury was correct in finding that the timeline of the evening made Simpson’s presence at the murder scene impossible, which eclipses the question “Did he do it?” and establishes that he simply could not have done it. This book reveals shocking evidence of police corruption, mishandling of blood samples and other materials that formed the basis of the prosecution's case. Bailey includes convincing evidence that was not presented at the trial—including interviews, forensic results, and revelations about the case that have since come to light.

Scathing, controversial, and, yes, entertaining, The Truth About the O.J. Simpson Trial will be read and studied by anyone interested in defending the innocent, the history of law enforcement in America, students of the Law, and all those who are still obsessed with “The Trial of the Century.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Alone: A Detective D. D. Warren Novel (D.D. Warren Book 1) *




  








Alone . . . Massachusetts State Trooper Bobby Dodge watches a tense hostage standoff unfold through the scope of his sniper rifle. Just across the street, in wealthy Back Bay, Boston, an armed man has barricaded himself with his wife and child. The man’s finger tightens on the trigger and Dodge has only a split second to react . . . and forever pay the consequences.

Alone . . . that’s where the nightmare began for cool, beautiful, and dangerously sexy Catherine Rose Gagnon. Twenty-five years ago, she was buried underground during a month-long nightmare of abduction and abuse. Now her husband has just been killed. Her father-in-law, the powerful Judge Gagnon, blames Catherine for his son’s death . . . and for the series of unexplained illnesses that have sent her own young son repeatedly to the hospital.

Alone . . . a madman survived solitary confinement in a maximum security prison where he’d done hard time for the most sadistic of crimes. Now he walks the streets a free man, invisible, anonymous . . . and filled with an unquenchable rage for vengeance. What brings them together is a moment of violence—but what connects them is a passion far deeper and much more dangerous. For a killer is loose who’s woven such an intricate web of evil that no one is above suspicion, no one is beyond harm, and no one will see death coming until it has them cornered, helpless, and alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Neighbor: A Detective D. D. Warren Novel (D.D. Warren Book 3)*




  








A young mother, blond and pretty, vanishes from her South Boston home, leaving behind only one witness—her four-year-old daughter—and one suspect—her handsome, secretive husband.

From the moment Detective Sergeant D. D. Warren arrives at the Joneses’ snug little bungalow, instinct tells her that something is seriously off with the wholesome image the couple has worked so hard to create. 

With the clock ticking on the life of a missing woman and a media firestorm building, D.D. must decide whether Jason Jones is hiding his guilt—or just trying to hide. But first she must stand between a potential killer and his next victim—an innocent child who may have seen too much.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Blue Edge of Midnight (The Max Freeman Mysteries Book 1) *




  








The Edgar Award–winning debut of the bestselling Max Freeman mystery series: A tormented ex-cop’s mission to solve a grisly murder and earn redemption for his dark past

After a shootout during a convenience store holdup led to the accidental death of a twelve-year-old, Max Freeman left behind the Philadelphia police department for a life in exile in the Florida Everglades. Since then, he has lived in seclusion, haunted by guilt, with the humid night and the nocturnal predators of the swamp as his only company. But everything changes when Freeman discovers a young girl’s body floating in the muddy waters and becomes the prime suspect for her murder. To prove his innocence, Freeman must uncover the real murderer—and confront his own tortured soul—before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Don't Lose Her (The Max Freeman Mysteries Book 7) *




  








When a pregnant judge is abducted, a PI follows her trail into the Florida Everglades in this novel by “the master of the high-stakes thriller” (Michael Connelly).

US district judge Diane Manchester has looked across the courtroom into the eyes of evil before. But today, as she presides over the extradition hearing of a notorious Colombian drug lord, she is also eight months pregnant. Her chair is uncomfortable, her robe is constrictive, and her due date is fast approaching. If she shows a single sign of weakness, Diane risks jeopardizing the biggest trial of her career and setting a vicious murderer free.

In seconds, her situation takes a harrowing turn for the worse. Walking to her favorite lunch spot, Diane is grabbed off the street, thrown into the back of a white van, blindfolded, and threatened with death. She has no idea who her kidnappers are or what they want. Maintaining a strict code of silence, they refuse to give her even the smallest glimmer of hope.

But Diane’s captors have overlooked a crucial detail: Her husband, Billy, is the employer and best friend of Max Freeman, Philadelphia cop turned South Florida private investigator. Tossing off the rule of law, Freeman sets out to determine which of a rogues’ gallery of suspects took Diane—and to save her and her unborn child before it’s too late.

From the author of the Edgar Award winner The Blue Edge of Midnight, whose “descriptions of Florida’s backwaters put him right up there with James W. Hall and Randy Wayne White” (Chicago Tribune), this is a mystery with “the kind of clock-driven suspense seen in the best of Harlan Coben” (Booklist).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Widower's Wife: A Novel *




  








USA TodayBestseller
ONE OF KIRKUS’ BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR

A cruise ship tragedy leaves behind a sea of secrets—and hints of foul play—in “one of those rare thrillers that will really keep you reading all night” (Kirkus)

Ana Bacon, a beautiful young wife and mother, tumbled off a cruise ship into dark and deadly waters. Ana is gone—leaving behind her wealthy husband and adorable daughter—but not everything about her disappearance adds up. What secrets did she leave behind?

Investigator Ryan Monahan is a numbers man. So when his company sends him the Bacon case, which could net a ten-million-dollar payout, Monahan doubts that her death is just a tragic accident. But the husband has a substantial alibi and a number of witnesses claim to have seen Ana fall, and the official ruling seems to hold up.

Still, the more Monahan uncovers about Ana’s life, the more he realizes how many people would kill to keep her secrets hidden. And the closer he gets to the truth, the greater the odds grow that he, too, will take a fatal fall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Squeeze Me: A novel (Skink Series)*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BEST SELLER • A hilarious novel of social and political intrigue, set against the glittering backdrop of Florida’s gold coast, from the author of Skinny Dip and Razor Girl

“If you could use some wild escapism right now, Hiaasen is your guy.” —The New York Times

WITH A NEW EPILOGUE

At the height of Palm Beach’s charity ball season, Kiki Pew Fitzsimmons, a prominent member of geriatric high society, suddenly vanishes during a swank gala. Kiki Pew was a founding member of the Potussies, a group of women dedicated to supporting the President, who spends half the year at the “Winter White House” just down the road. Meanwhile, Angie Armstrong, wildlife wrangler extraordinaire, is called to the island to deal with a monster-sized Burmese python that has taken residency in a tree. But the President is focused on the disappearance of Kiki Pew. Never one to miss an opportunity to play to his base, he immediately declares her a victim of rampaging immigrant hordes. This, it turns out, is far from the truth, which now lies in the middle of the road, where a bizarre discovery brings the First Lady’s motorcade to a grinding halt. Irreverent, ingenious, and uproariously entertaining, Squeeze Me perfectly captures the absurdity of our times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fallen Angel: An utterly gripping crime thriller packed with mystery and suspense for 2021 (Detective Gaby Darin, Book 3) *




  








*She looked like she’d drifted off to sleep, curled up in her white dress, blonde hair floating in the breeze. They called it the Angel Murder.*

Eighteen-year-old Angelica Brock is found dead at a local beauty spot, dressed in a pure white nightgown, her white-blonde hair arranged around her. For years her death is a mystery, her killer the one who got away for a whole generation of police.

For DS Gaby Darin, it’s not just any cold case – the victim is intimately linked to someone close to her, and emotions are high. But just as the team finds a breakthrough clue on Angelica’s nightdress, another case crashes into the station. Could they be linked? After all this time, can Gaby finally discover what really happened to Angelica?

This gripping and emotional thriller will have you flying through the pages and on the edge of your seat. Perfect for fans of Angela Marsons, LJ Ross and D. S. Butler.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Every Little Lie: An utterly addictive psychological thriller *




  








Lie #1 was to my new friends, about why I moved here.
Lie #2 was to my husband, about who I was before I met him.
Lie #3 was to myself, that I would get away with what I’ve done.

When I met Seb, it was like everything fell into place. My daughter Evie finally had a proper dad, and I had found the husband of my dreams – and what Seb didn’t know about my past wouldn’t hurt him.

But lately he’s been acting strangely. He won’t look me in the eye, he keeps coming home late and the other day at the school fair I saw him arguing with an unknown woman – the same woman I’ve seen hanging around outside our house.

And just as I start wondering whether I’m not the only one with a secret, Evie goes missing…

An edge-of-your-seat psychological thriller with a jaw-dropping twist, perfect for fans of K.L. Slater, T.M. Logan and Lisa Jewell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tokyo Express: A WWII Submarine Adventure Novel (USS Bull Shark Naval Thriller series Book 4) *




  








When they come for you… they come in darkness…

The Marines have seized control of the Japanese airfield on Guadalcanal… but this isn’t the end of their troubles… it’s only the beginning. The Japanese bomb them by day, attack from the forbidding darkness of the jungles by night and their ships, like hungry sharks, prowl just offshore after the sun goes down…

Whoever controls The Canal controls the war. The Japanese know this, so they concoct a plan to send men and equipment ashore using fast destroyers. Ships that can come by night and leave before the Cactus Airforce or Admiral Fletcher’s carrier planes can stop them. But the Navy has a plan too…

Art turner and the crew of Bull Shark are being joined by another submarine, an old S-boat. Short of men and shaken by a recent battle, S-52 receives a temporary XO in the form of Pat Jarvis. Now, these two submarines must race back to Guadalcanal and throw themselves into the line of fire, literally putting themselves between the struggling Marines and the relentless forces of Tojo before the Empire can retake the island.

Yet another danger lurks out in the darkness… an obsessed Japanese officer who wants nothing more than to personally crush Turner and Bull shark beneath his heel. Now, Takashi Sato pits himself and his aircraft carrier against Turner in a contest of wits, wills and it can only end one way…

Guns blaze, swords clash and the land and sea thunder beneath the storm of war in this latest WWII adventure thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Spies of Warsaw: A Novel (Night Soldiers Book 10) *




  








NOW A MINISERIES ON BBC AMERICA STARRING DAVID TENNANT

An autumn evening in 1937. A German engineer arrives at the Warsaw railway station. Tonight, he will be with his Polish mistress; tomorrow, at a workers’ bar in the city’s factory district, he will meet with the military attaché from the French embassy. Information will be exchanged for money. So begins The Spies of Warsaw, the brilliant new novel by Alan Furst, lauded by The New York Times as “America’s preeminent spy novelist.”

War is coming to Europe. French and German intelligence operatives are locked in a life-and-death struggle on the espionage battlefield. At the French embassy, the new military attaché, Colonel Jean-Francois Mercier, a decorated hero of the 1914 war, is drawn into a world of abduction, betrayal, and intrigue in the diplomatic salons and back alleys of Warsaw. At the same time, the handsome aristocrat finds himself in a passionate love affair with a Parisian woman of Polish heritage, a lawyer for the League of Nations.

Colonel Mercier must work in the shadows, amid an extraordinary cast of venal and dangerous characters–Colonel Anton Vyborg of Polish military intelligence; the mysterious and sophisticated Dr. Lapp, senior German Abwehr officer in Warsaw; Malka and Viktor Rozen, at work for the Russian secret service; and Mercier’s brutal and vindictive opponent, Major August Voss of SS counterintelligence. And there are many more, some known to Mercier as spies, some never to be revealed.

The Houston Chronicle has described Furst as “the greatest living writer of espionage fiction.” The Spies of Warsaw is his finest novel to date–the history precise, the writing evocative and powerful, more a novel about spies than a spy novel, exciting, atmospheric, erotic, and impossible to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Too Much Trouble: A Gritty Crime Thriller *




  








Everyone’s out to kill him. . . Easier said than done.

Some call him a loser on a motorcycle. Others call him a criminal. But when a robbery gone wrong lands him in the middle of a cartel war, Trouble finds that everyone agrees on what he is: wanted dead or alive.

Working an under-the-table job as a courier for a dispensary in Denver, Colorado, Trouble makes deliveries to strange locations. The banks won’t take the money, so an underground banking operation has sprung up to keep the booming marijuana business rolling in the dough. But this operation is easy pickings for the cartels warring for control of Denver’s underground drug market.

Trouble is unknowingly thrust into the middle of it all. After a freak occurrence when defending himself from a robbery, he finds that everyone is after him. And they’ll go through anyone to get to him.

So when these cartel operatives cross the line and go after Trouble’s friends, only death will stop him from righting the wrongs and making the cartels pay for what they’ve done. The odds are stacked against him, but he just may have friends in unlikely places . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Nerve Endings *




  







"From sea to shining sea, America is wired for a nightmare!" NERVE ENDINGS, William Martin's prophetic New York Times bestseller, returns to thrill readers again with supense, excitement, and blockbuster action.

Off the coast of Maine, a fishing boat explodes. On the shores of the Pacific, a dangerous media colossus is waiting to be born. And caught between, the American people, living their lives, enduring their struggles, oblivious to the forces gathering around them. A Hollywood producer named Roger Darrow dies on that fishing boat. With him die a lot of dark secrets. But in death, he gives a stranger a second chance at life.

James Whiting, a Boston advertising man on the transplant list, comes up a match and receives one of Darrow's kidneys. As his health improves, he decides to go to Los Angeles to thank Darrow's family. There he finds Darrow's widow, Jeanne, grief-stricken and bewildered, and he tries to help. Meanwhile, dark, dangerous forces are gathering, invading the privacy of ordinary Americans, plotting to determine the direction of democracy itself, all through the cables that carry entertainment and information into every home, like the electronic nerve endings of the nation. Is this why Roger Darrow was killed? Whiting and Jeanne set out to retrace his last journey and discover the truth. What follows is a suspense thriller like no other, a mad chase across wintertime America, from the heart of Hollywood to the rockbound coast of Maine. It's also a powerful contemplation on the character of the nation itself, and of ordinary Americans confronting the technological future that has come to pass since NERVE ENDINGS made its debut.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Sea without Fish: Life in the Ordovician Sea of the Cincinnati Region (Life of the Past) *




  








A “superbly written, richly illustrated” guide to the animals who lived 450 million years ago—in the fossil-rich area where Cincinnati, Ohio now stands (Rocks & Minerals).

The region around Cincinnati, Ohio, is known throughout the world for the abundant and beautiful fossils found in limestones and shales that were deposited as sediments on the sea floor during the Ordovician Period, about 450 million years ago—some 250 million years before the dinosaurs lived. In Ordovician time, the shallow sea that covered much of what is now the North American continent teemed with marine life. The Cincinnati area has yielded some of the world’s most abundant and best-preserved fossils of invertebrate animals such as trilobites, bryozoans, brachiopods, molluscs, echinoderms, and graptolites.

So famous are the Ordovician fossils and rocks of the Cincinnati region that geologists use the term “Cincinnatian” for strata of the same age all over North America. This book synthesizes more than 150 years of research on this fossil treasure-trove, describing and illustrating the fossils, the life habits of the animals represented, their communities, and living relatives, as well as the nature of the rock strata in which they are found and the environmental conditions of the ancient sea.

“A fascinating glimpse of a long-extinct ecosystem.” —Choice


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Jerusalem, Jerusalem: How the Ancient City Ignited Our Modern World *




  








A “masterful” history of the city and its holy wars past and present, from the New York Times–bestselling author of Constantine’s Sword (The Boston Globe).

How did this ancient Middle Eastern city become a transcendent fantasy that ignites religious fervor unlike anywhere else on earth? Jerusalem, Jerusalem journeys through centuries of conflict among Jews, Christians, and Muslims, right up to the present-day Israeli-Palestinian struggle—with fascinating examinations of how the idea of the holy city has shaped not just the region’s history but the world’s.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Field of Blood: Violence in Congress and the Road to Civil War*




  








"One of the best history books I've read in the last few years." —Chris Hayes

The previously untold story of the violence in Congress that helped spark the Civil War

In The Field of Blood, Joanne B. Freeman recovers the long-lost story of physical violence on the floor of the U.S. Congress. Drawing on an extraordinary range of sources, she shows that the Capitol was rife with conflict in the decades before the Civil War. Legislative sessions were often punctuated by mortal threats, canings, flipped desks, and all-out slugfests. When debate broke down, congressmen drew pistols and waved Bowie knives. One representative even killed another in a duel. Many were beaten and bullied in an attempt to intimidate them into compliance, particularly on the issue of slavery.

These fights didn’t happen in a vacuum. Freeman’s dramatic accounts of brawls and thrashings tell a larger story of how fisticuffs and journalism, and the powerful emotions they elicited, raised tensions between North and South and led toward war. In the process, she brings the antebellum Congress to life, revealing its rough realities—the feel, sense, and sound of it—as well as its nation-shaping import. Funny, tragic, and rivetingly told, The Field of Blood offers a front-row view of congressional mayhem and sheds new light on the careers of John Quincy Adams, Henry Clay, and other luminaries, as well as introducing a host of lesser-known but no less fascinating men. The result is a fresh understanding of the workings of American democracy and the bonds of Union on the eve of their greatest peril.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Home Front Pocket Manual, 1939–1945 (The Pocket Manual Series) *




  








This compilation of WWII-era magazine articles is “a really useful reference guide covering aspects of life in the 1940s . . . packed with information” (Home Front History).

This manual brings together articles from stylish contemporary magazines of Britain during the World War II era, including Britannia & Eve, the Illustrated Sporting and Dramatic News, and Tatler, on all aspects of life on the home front.

These fascinating articles cover complying with black-out regulations; what to do with the family car; augmenting rationed foods and turning them into tasty meals; contributing to the war effort by keeping livestock, salvaging valuable materials, and growing food—all, of course, while remaining fashionable and keeping up appearances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Voyage of the Damned: A Shocking True Story of Hope, Betrayal, and Nazi Terror *




  








The “extraordinary” true story of the St. Louis, a German ship that, in 1939, carried Jews away from Hamburg—and into an unimaginable ordeal (The New York Times).

On May 13, 1939, the luxury liner St. Louis sailed from Hamburg, one of the last ships to leave Nazi Germany before World War II erupted. Aboard were 937 Jews—some had already been in concentration camps—who believed they had bought visas to enter Cuba. The voyage of the damned had begun.

Before the St. Louis was halfway across the Atlantic, a power struggle ensued between the corrupt Cuban immigration minister who issued the visas and his superior, President Bru. The outcome: The refugees would not be allowed to land in Cuba.

In America, the Brown Shirts were holding Nazi rallies in Madison Square Garden; anti-Semitic Father Coughlin had an audience of fifteen million. Back in Germany, plans were being laid to implement the final solution. And aboard the St. Louis, 937 refugees awaited the decision that would determine their fate.

Gordon Thomas and Max Morgan Witts have re-created history in this meticulous reconstruction of the voyage of the St. Louis. Every word of their account is true: the German High Command’s ulterior motive in granting permission for the “mission of mercy;” the confrontations between the refugees and the German crewmen; the suicide attempts among the passengers; and the attitudes of those who might have averted the catastrophe, but didn’t.

In reviewing the work, the New York Times was unequivocal: “An extraordinary human document and a suspense story that is hard to put down. But it is more than that. It is a modern allegory, in which the SS St. Louis becomes a symbol of the SS Planet Earth. In this larger sense the book serves a greater purpose than mere drama.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Clash of Eagles: USAAF 8th Air Force Bombers Versus the Luftwaffe in World War II *




  








The story of the air war over Western Europe, told firsthand by the American and German pilots and crew who took part—with never-before-published photos.

What was it like to fly through the dense flak over the Ruhr and against the German Experten and to be hit by machine gun and cannon fire from Focke Wulf 190s and Bf 109s? How did so many badly damaged bombers manage to struggle back, against all odds, to their East Anglian bases? In this book, spanning the period between 1942 and 1945, many unique experiences are recounted from both the night and day bombing raids that were hurled against Hitler's war machine.

Covering the encounters between the audacious Luftwaffe fighter pilots and the Fortress and Liberator bomber crews of the American 8th Air Forces flying from East Anglia, the author has sought the experiences of German fighter pilots, who explain how they stalked their prey in the sky over the Reich and how they pounced on their four engine victims from 12 o'clock high. With vivid accounts of some of the most heroic actions in the history of air warfare Clash of Eagles also contains many previously unpublished action photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Strategic Air Offensive Vol I 'Preparation' *




  







The first volume of the definitative account of the British and USAAF bombing offensive against Germany, The first volume deals with the disasters of the early years of the war and the gradual evolution of a policy and strategy. It's got everythiny you couild possiblly want to know. . . . One of the authors, Frankland Noble was the senior historical adviser on the class 'War at War' TV documentary


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/20/22.

Currently $3.

*Brothers, Rivals, Victors: Eisenhower, Patton, Bradley and the Partnership that Drove the Allied Conquest in Europe *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • The intimate true story of three of the greatest American generals of World War II, and how their intense blend of comradery and competition spurred Allied forces to victory.

“One of the great stories of the American military.”—Thomas E. Ricks, Pulitzer Prize-winning author of The Generals

Dwight Eisenhower, George Patton and Omar Bradley shared bonds going back decades. All three were West Pointers who pursued their army careers with a remarkable zeal, even as their paths diverged. Bradley was a standout infantry instructor, while Eisenhower displayed an unusual ability for organization and diplomacy. Patton, who had chased Pancho Villa in Mexico and led troops in the First World War, seemed destined for high command and outranked his two friends for years. But with the arrival of World War II, it was Eisenhower who attained the role of Supreme Commander, with Patton and Bradley as his subordinates.

Jonathan W. Jordan’s New York Times bestselling Brothers Rivals Victors explores this friendship that waxed and waned over three decades and two world wars, a union complicated by rank, ambition, jealousy, backbiting and the enormous stresses of command. In a story that unfolds across the deserts of North Africa to the beaches of Sicily, from D-Day to the Battle of the Bulge and beyond, readers are offered revealing new portraits of these iconic generals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/21/22.

Currently $1.

*The Crimson Deathbringer Series Box Set (Books 4-6): An Epic Space Opera/Alien Invasion/Time Travel Adventure*




  








Fans of the bestselling The Crimson Deathbringer series know what to expect: Three epic space opera books, with over 1000 pages of thrilling space battles, deadly alien threats, and unforgettable characters. Add to that campy humor and enough twists and turns to put Alfred Hitchcock to shame, and you get the series’ second box set in all its glory.

The box set includes:



BOOK 4: THE SILVER TIMESHIP



What will you sacrifice to save the entire universe?

Following Jim’s audacious plan, Kurt and a team of Marines traveled to the future to destroy Voltex. However, in doing so, they inadvertently started a chain reaction that ended with the extermination of all life in the universe.

Now our heroes must get together one more time to save the universe before it is too late.



BOOK 5: THE SCARLET QUEEN



Can a time machine be used to save the galaxy?

Before teaming up with Tarq, Xornaa was a spy/mercenary with a terrible reputation.

After finishing a successful mission, she receives a mysterious offer, one that involves a lot of money for a seemingly easy job. But she’s gone through the wringer several times in the past, so she has her suspicions, especially when she finds out the Akakies are involved.

The femme fatale mercenary soon realizes that things aren’t as they seem, and her actions could have world-ending consequences.



BOOK 6: THE WHITE REPUBLIC



What will happen if the Akakies turn into the Klingons in a parallel universe?

Aided by their vastly superior technology, they’ll conquer their own galaxy, and then they’ll come for ours.

The White Republic’s navy decimates the Federation’s forces in a surprise attack. Now Jim and his friends must unite once more to kick out the invaders and liberate their worlds, but they have only a few thousand ships left. To make matters worse, they’re under a tight deadline, and time’s running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Christian Nation: A Novel *




  









"They said what they would do, and we did not listen. Then they did what they said they would do."

So ends the first chapter of this brilliantly readable counterfactual novel, reminding us that America’s Christian fundamentalists have been consistently clear about their vision for a "Christian Nation" and dead serious about acquiring the political power to achieve it. When President McCain dies and Sarah Palin becomes president, the reader, along with the nation, stumbles down a terrifyingly credible path toward theocracy, realizing too late that the Christian right meant precisely what it said.

In the spirit of Philip Roth’s The Plot Against America, one of America’s foremost lawyers lays out in chilling detail what such a future might look like: constitutional protections dismantled; all aspects of life dominated by an authoritarian law called "The Blessing," enforced by a totally integrated digital world known as the "Purity Web." Readers will find themselves haunted by the questions the narrator struggles to answer in this fictional memoir: "What happened, why did it happen, how could it have happened?"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Outlaw of Gor (Gorean Saga Book 2)*




  








A warrior falls as the cult classic sword and sorcery series continues—the inspiration for the film starring Jack Palance.

Tarl Cabot finds himself transported back to Counter-Earth from the sedate life he has known as a history professor on Earth. He is glad to be back in his role as a dominant warrior and again in the arms of his true love. Yet Tarl finds that his name on Gor has been tainted, his city defiled, and all those he loves made outcasts. He is no longer in the position of a proud warrior, but an outlaw for whom the simplest answers must come at a high price. He wonders why the Priest-Kings have called him back to Gor, and whether it is only to render him powerless.

Rediscover this brilliantly imagined world where men are masters and women live to serve their every desire.

Outlaw of Gor is the 2nd book in the Gorean Saga, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wendy, Darling *




  








A lush, feminist re-imagining on what happened to Wendy after Neverland, for fans of Circe and The Mere Wife.


Find the second star from the right, and fly straight on ’til morning, all the way to Neverland, a children’s paradise with no rules, no adults, only endless adventure and enchanted forests – all led by the charismatic boy who will never grow old.

But Wendy Darling grew up. She has a husband and a young daughter called Jane, a life in London. But one night, after all these years, Peter Pan returns. Wendy finds him outside her daughter’s window, looking to claim a new mother for his Lost Boys. But instead of Wendy, he takes Jane.

Now a grown woman, a mother, a patient and a survivor, Wendy must follow Peter back to Neverland to rescue her daughter and finally face the darkness at the heart of the island…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Walking to Samarkand: The Great Silk Road from Persia to Central Asia*




  








Acclaimed journalist Bernard Ollivier continues his epic journey across Persia and Central Asia as he walks the length of the Great Silk Road. 

Walking to Samarkand is journalist Bernard Ollivier’s stunning account of the second leg of his 7,200-mile walk from Istanbul, Turkey, to Xi’an, China, along the Silk Road--the longest and perhaps most mythical trade route of all time. Picking up where Out of Istanbul left off, Ollivier heads out of the Middle East and into Central Asia, grappling not only with his own will to continue but with new, unforeseen dangers.

After crossing the final mountain passes of Turkish Kurdistan, Ollivier sets foot in Iran, keen on locating vestiges of the silk trade as he passes through Persia’s modern cities and traditional villages, including Tabriz, Tehran, Nishapur, and the holy city of Mashhad. Beyond urban areas lie deserts: first Iran’s Great Salt Desert, then Turkmenistan’s forbidding Karakum, whose relentless sun, snakes, and scorpions pose continuous challenges to Ollivier’s goal of reaching Uzbekistan.

Setting his own fears aside, he travels on, wonderstruck at every turn, borne by a childhood dream: to see for himself the golden domes and turquoise skies of Samarkand, one of Central Asia’s most ancient cities. But what Ollivier enjoys most are the people along the way: Askar, the hospitable gardener; the pilgrims of Mashhad; and his knights in shining armor, Mehdi and Monir. For, despite setting out alone, he comes to find that walking itself—through a kind of alchemy—surrounds him with friends and fosters fellowship.

From the authoritarian mullahs of revolutionary Iran to the warm welcome of everyday Iranians—custodians of age-old, cordial Persian culture; from the stark realities of former Soviet republics to the region’s legendary bazaars—veritable feasts for the senses—readers discover, through the eyes of a veteran journalist, the rich history and contemporary culture of these amazing lands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Alive: The Story of the Andes Survivors *




  








The #1 New York Times bestseller and the true story behind the film: A rugby team resorts to the unthinkable after a plane crash in the Andes.

Spirits were high when the Fairchild F-227 took off from Mendoza, Argentina, and headed for Santiago, Chile. On board were forty-five people, including an amateur rugby team from Uruguay and their friends and family. The skies were clear that Friday, October 13, 1972, and at 3:30 p.m., the Fairchild’s pilot reported their altitude at 15,000 feet. But one minute later, the Santiago control tower lost all contact with the aircraft. For eight days, Chileans, Uruguayans, and Argentinians searched for it, but snowfall in the Andes had been heavy, and the odds of locating any wreckage were slim.

Ten weeks later, a Chilean peasant in a remote valley noticed two haggard men desperately gesticulating to him from across a river. He threw them a pen and paper, and the note they tossed back read: “I come from a plane that fell in the mountains . . .”

Sixteen of the original forty-five passengers on the F-227 survived its horrific crash. In the remote glacial wilderness, they camped in the plane’s fuselage, where they faced freezing temperatures, life-threatening injuries, an avalanche, and imminent starvation. As their meager food supplies ran out, and after they heard on a patched-together radio that the search parties had been called off, it seemed like all hope was lost. To save their own lives, these men and women not only had to keep their faith, they had to make an impossible decision: Should they eat the flesh of their dead friends?

A remarkable story of endurance and determination, friendship and the human spirit, Alive is the dramatic bestselling account of one of the most harrowing quests for survival in modern times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Midrange Theory *




  








From one of basketball's foremost experts in the field of analytics, a fascinating new perspective on how to watch and think about the game.

At its core, the goal of any basketball team is relatively simple: take and make good shots while preventing the opponent from doing the same. But what is a "good" shot? Are all good shots created equally? And how might one identify players who are more or less likely to make and prevent those shots in the first place?

The concept of basketball "analytics," for lack of a better term, has been lauded, derided, and misunderstood. The incorporation of more data into NBA decision-making has been credited—or blamed—for everything from the death of the traditional center to the proliferation of three-point shooting to the alleged abandonment of the area of the court known as the midrange. What is beyond doubt is that understanding its methods has never been more important to watching and appreciating the NBA.

In The Midrange Theory, Seth Partnow, NBA analyst for The Athletic and former Director of Basketball Research for the Milwaukee Bucks, explains how numbers have affected the modern NBA game, and how those numbers seek not to "solve" the game of basketball but instead urge us toward thinking about it in new ways.


The relative value of Russell Westbrook's triple-doubles
Why some players succeed in the playoffs while others don't
How NBA teams think about constructing their rosters through the draft and free agency
The difficulty in measuring defensive achievement
The fallacy of the "quick two"
From shot selection to evaluating prospects to considering aesthetics and ethics while analyzing the box scores, Partnow deftly explores where the NBA is now, how it got here, and where it might be going next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Plot Is Murder (Mystery Bookshop Book 1) *




  








The small town of North Harbor on the shores of Lake Michigan is about to have a new mystery bookshop. But before the first customer can browse, the owner becomes a real-life murder suspect . . .

Samantha Washington has long dreamed of owning a mystery bookstore. And as she prepares for the grand opening, she’s realizing another dream—penning a cozy mystery set in England between the wars. While Samantha hires employees and stocks her shelves, her imagination also gets to work as her heroine, Lady Penelope Marsh, long-overshadowed by her beautiful sister Daphne, refuses to lose the besotted Victor Carlston to her sibling's charms. When one of Daphne's suitors is murdered in a maze, Penelope steps in to solve the labyrinthine puzzle and win Victor.

In the meantime, however, the unimaginable happens in real life. A shady realtor turns up dead in Samantha’s backyard, and the police suspect her—after all, she might know a thing or two about murder. Aided by her feisty grandmother and an ensemble of enthusiastic retirees, Samantha is determined to close the case before she opens her store. But will she live to conclude her own story when the killer has a revised ending in mind?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Fatal Frozen Daiquiri (Mystic Bar Mysteries Book 5) *




  








Plastic Surgeons, a Real Estate Agent, Restaurant Owner and Murder

Sarah wants to tweak her face with some fillers. And there's plenty of plastic surgeons in town to choose from. Maybe too many? Seems that way when one is murdered. Could the other doctors want to shut down the competition? Or maybe her long suffering husband had finally had enough abuse. A real estate agent, a restaurant owner, and a personal chef round out a rather large suspect pool.

Wanda is nervous for baby Robin when a snide children's services worker keeps poking her nose into the baby's well being. Wanda doesn't want Robin to end up in the system, but will she have a choice in the matter?

Kelly, the police chief, might have found a new beau. But is he hiding something?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fatality by Firelight (A Cat Latimer Mystery Book 2) *




  








A day of skiing may lead to a life sentence for an aspiring writer in this Colorado writers’ retreat mystery by the New York Times–bestselling author.

To kick off a winter writing retreat, Cat and her handyman boyfriend, Seth, escort the aspiring authors to a nearby ski resort, hoping some fresh air will get the creative juices flowing. But instead of hitting the slopes, they hit the bar—and before long, a tipsy romance novelist named Christina is keeping herself warm with a local ski bum who might have neglected to tell her about his upcoming wedding.

The trouble starts when Cat’s uncle, the town sheriff, informs her that the young man’s been found dead in a hot tub. Then Christina shows up crying and covered in blood. Now, between a murder mystery, the theft of a rare Hemingway edition, and the arrival of a black-clad stranger in snowy Aspen Hills, Cat’s afraid everything’s going downhill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Slay in Character (A Cat Latimer Mystery Book 4) *




  








A Colorado writers’ retreat visits an Old West tourist trap—and gets caught in a deadly plot—in this mystery by the New York Times–bestselling author.

Cat and the members of her writers’ retreat have just arrived in Outlaw, Colorado, an “Old West” tourist town complete with inhabitants dressed up as famous figures from history. But this authentic slice of Americana takes a murderous turn when a college student masquerading as a nineteenth-century saloon girl becomes history.

Was she the killer’s intended target? Or did she take a hit meant for someone else? With a colorful cast of suspects to choose from—including some notorious gunslingers and the sleazy town founders—Cat must unhorse the culprit before a real-life ghost story is given a killer twist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Raven in the Foregate (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 12) *




  








A despised priest is drowned in a pond in this medieval mystery filled with “lively period detail” (Kirkus Reviews).

In a mild December in the year of our Lord 1141, a new priest comes to the parishioners of the Foregate outside the Abbey of Saint Peter and Saint Paul. Father Ailnoth brings with him a housekeeper and her nephew—and a disposition that invites murder.

Brother Cadfael quickly sees that father Ailnoth is a harsh man who, striding along in his black cassock, looks like a doomsaying raven. The housekeeper’s nephew, Benet, is quite different—a smiling lad, a hard worker in Cadfael’s herb garden, but, as Brother Cadfael soon discovers, an impostor. And when Ailnoth is found drowned, suspicion falls on Benet, though many in the Foregate had cause to want this priest dead. Now Brother Cadfael is gathering clues along with his medicinals to treat a case of unholy passions, tragic politics, and perhaps divine intervention.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Secret on Rum Runner's Lane: A Mini Mystery Prequel in the Book Magic Mystery Series (A Book Magic Mystery 1) *




  







The Lane women are bibliomancers, but Cassie sees her divination not as a gift, but as a curse--one from which she desperately wants to escape. It turns out, though, that running from her fate isn’t as easy as she thought it would be. When a woman goes missing, and a neighbor turns up dead, Cassie turns to the books she’s always avoided to help her find the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder in Devil's Cove: Book 1 in the Book Magic Mystery Series (A Book Magic Mystery 2) *




  








Perfect for fans of Ellery Adams, Carlene O'Connor, and Barbara Freethy.

“...a deftly crafted and impressively original novel by an author with a genuine flair for originality...certain to be an unusual, immediate and enduringly popular addition to community library Mystery/Suspense collections…” ~Midwest Book Review

After twenty years, Pippin Lane Hawthorne and her twin brother, Grey, return to their birth place—the Outer Banks island of Devil’s Cove. But what was supposed to be a chance at a new life turns sinister when their father’s old fishing boat reveals a dark secret.

Now Pippin must embrace her fate as a bibliomancer and learn how to ‘read’ the books she’s always shied away from. Only then will she be able to discover the truth about what really happened to her parents and continue their efforts to break the curse that has haunted the Lane family for two thousand years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The War Widow (A Billie Walker Novel Book 1) *




  








AN INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER!
The war may be officially over, but journalist Billie Walker's search for a missing young immigrant man will plunge her right back into the danger and drama she thought she'd left behind in Europe in this thrilling tale of courage and secrets set in glamorous postwar Sydney. 

Sydney, 1946. Though war correspondent Billie Walker is happy to finally be home, for her the heady postwar days are tarnished by the loss of her father and the disappearance in Europe of her husband, Jack. To make matters worse, now that the war is over, the newspapers are sidelining her reporting talents to prioritize jobs for returning soldiers. But Billie is a survivor and she's determined to take control of her own future. So she reopens her late father's business, a private investigation agency, and, slowly, the women of Sydney come knocking.

At first, Billie's bread and butter is tailing cheating husbands. Then, a young man, the son of European immigrants, goes missing, and Billie finds herself on a dangerous new trail that will lead up into the highest levels of Sydney society and down into its underworld. What is the young man’s connection to an exclusive dance club and a high-class auction house? When the people Billie questions about the young man start to turn up dead, Billie is thrown into the path of Detective Inspector Hank Cooper. Will he take her seriously or will he just get in her way? As the danger mounts and Billie realizes that much more than one young man’s life is at stake, it becomes clear that though the war was won, it is far from over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Radix (The Radix Tetrad Book 1)*




  








Nebula Award Nominee
A saga of a young man's odyssey of self-discovery on an eerily alien Earth thirteen centuries in the future.

Rich in detail and filled with beings brought to life with intense energy, this strange and beautiful world reveals its secrets as Sumner Kagan changes from an adolescent outcast to a warrior with god-like powers. In the process, we accompany Sumner on an epic and transcendent journey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Darkest Places: Unsolved Mysteries, True Crimes, and Harrowing Disasters in the Wild *




  







Longtime readers have come to understand that Outside’s true gift is in chronicling misadventure. The Darkest Places chronicles mysterious disappearances, unsolved murders, and deadly disasters, taking us to far-flung places no sane person would want to go.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ruthless (A Bruno Johnson Thriller Book 8 ) *




  







Bruno Johnson, shaken to his core, but still a formidable force—an unrelenting focus on doing the right thing—unwilling to let anyone or anything stand in his way

Pushed to his emotional limit, Los Angeles County Sheriff Deputy Bruno Johnson struggles to hold his family together while immersed in his unrelenting career. His daughter, Olivia, is a teen mom to twin toddlers; her common-law husband, Derek Sams, is a thug; and one of their little boys has disappeared under his care.

The overwhelming intensity demanded of Bruno on this personal level is compounded by the brutal shotgun murder of a superior court judge and his wife, both friends of his. Bruno cannot ignore these violent crimes even though he's supposedly off the law enforcement grid—undercover—working an illegal gun sting.

Tragedy strikes Bruno's life on all fronts: family, friends, and professional—however, none of these colossal forces can match the unthinkable catastrophe that will forever dominate Bruno's life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Robert B. Parker's The Bitterest Pill (A Jesse Stone Novel Book 18 )*



  








The opioid epidemic has reached Paradise, and Police Chief Jesse Stone must rush to stop the devastation in the latest thriller in Robert B. Parker's New York Times-bestselling series.

When a popular high school cheerleader dies of a suspected heroin overdose, it becomes clear that the opioid epidemic has spread even to the idyllic town of Paradise. It will be up to police chief Jesse Stone to unravel the supply chain and unmask the criminals behind it, and the investigation has a clear epicenter: Paradise High School. Home of the town's best and brightest future leaders and its most vulnerable down-and-out teens, it's a rich and bottomless market for dealers out of Boston looking to expand into the suburbs.

But when it comes to drugs, the very people Jesse is trying to protect are often those with the most to lose. As he digs deeper into the case, he finds himself battling self-interested administrators, reluctant teachers, distrustful schoolkids, and overprotective parents . . . and at the end of the line are the true bad guys, the ones with a lucrative business they'd kill to protect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Midnight Killing: The twisty new crime thriller that will keep you up all night *




  








She’d cycled this way hundreds of times before, every twist and turn familiar. She didn’t know this would be the last. 

When the body of architect James McCallum is found hanging in the grounds of his former school one cold night, DI Danny Stowe and forensic psychologist Rose Lainey suspect foul play behind his apparent suicide.

To their astonishment, the trail leads to a 20-year-old cold case of a missing girl, and a teenage party. But what was James’ fascination with the case and how is it linked to his death?

Secrets don’t stay buried forever – but the real killer will stop at nothing to hide theirs…

An absolutely gripping and totally unputdownable crime thriller that will keep you up all night! Perfect for fans of Patricia Gibney, Val McDermid and Rachel Caine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Sister Dear: A Novel *




  








Beauty. Wealth. Success.

She’s got it all.

And it all should’ve been mine.

When Eleanor Hardwicke’s beloved father dies, her world is further shattered by a gut-wrenching secret: the man she’s grieving isn’t really her dad. Eleanor was the product of an affair and her biological father is still out there, living blissfully with the family he chose. With her personal life spiraling, a desperate Eleanor seeks him out, leading her to uncover another branch on her family tree—an infuriatingly enviable half sister.

Perfectly perfect Victoria has everything Eleanor could ever dream of. Loving childhood, luxury home, devoted husband. All of it stolen from Eleanor, who plans to take it back. After all, good sisters are supposed to share. And quiet little Eleanor has been waiting far too long for her turn to play.

Don’t miss Hannah Mary Mckinnon’s latest thriller, Never Coming Home, aterrifying tale of duplicity that will have you side-eyeing your spouse as you dash to the breathtaking end!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Everywhere That Mary Went (Rosato & Associates Book 1) *




  







Mary DiNunzio is trying to make partner in her cutthroat Philadelphia law firm. She's too busy to worry about the crank phone calls that she's been getting—until they fall into a sinister pattern. Mary can't shake the sensation that someone is watching her. Following her every move. Then the shadowboxing turns deadly, and she has to fight for something a lot more important than a partnership—her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rough Justice: A Rosato & Associates Novel 3 *




  








The third electrifying book in #1 bestselling author Lisa Scottoline’s Rosato & Associates series has criminal lawyer Marta Richter in a race to prove one man’s innocence.

“Lisa Scottoline writes riveting thrillers that keep me up all night, with plots that twist and turn.”--Harlan Coben

Criminal lawyer Marta Richter is hours away from winning an acquittal for her client, millionaire businessman Elliot Steere. Elliot is on trial for the murder of a homeless man who had tried to carjack him. But as the jury begins deliberations, Marta discovers the chilling truth about her client’s innocence.

Taking justice into her own hands, she sets out to prove the truth, with the help of two young associates. In an excruciating game of beat-the-clock with both the jury and the worst blizzard to hit Philadelphia in decades, Marta will learn that the search for justice isn’t only rough—it can also be deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Razor Sharp (Sisterhood Book 14)*




  








The Sisterhood will stamp out injustice—wherever they find it. From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Under the Radar.

When it comes to repaying a debt, the women of the Sisterhood—Myra, Annie, Kathryn, Alexis, Yoko, Nikki, and Isabelle—never forget. And now one of their allies needs help only they can give. A powerful attorney with a cut-throat reputation, Lizzie Fox has just taken on a high-profile new client—Lily Flowers, the Madam of a high-end bordello operating under the guise of a summer camp.

The chips—a.k.a. the prominent Washington politicians who frequent the bordello—are stacked against Lily and her girls. But one phone call to the Sisterhood might just swing the vote. And soon, even the highest courts in the land will prove no match for seven fearless friends determined to ensure that real justice is served, Sisterhood style.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bitter Pill (Sisterhood Book 32) *




  








No one weaves a story as well as beloved New York Times bestselling author Fern Michaels. In the latest in the Sisterhood series, a team of unscrupulous doctors is profiting from others’ distress—but these loyal friends know just the cure . . .

For the Sisterhood, there’s a special satisfaction that comes with helping a friend in need, especially when it’s someone as dear as Charlotte Hansen. Myra Rutledge’s childhood friend has spent tens of thousands of dollars on remedies to boost longevity. But far from improving her health, the medications seem to be destroying it.

Myra becomes suspicious of the trio of doctors in charge of the program, especially once the Sisterhood’s investigations reveal that one patient has died, and another lapsed into a coma. While those in their care suffer, the three doctors—located in London, Aspen, and New York—all enjoy indulgent lifestyles and extravagant toys. But justice is always the best medicine—and no one dispenses it better than the Sisterhood . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tusker: An International Crime and African Adventure Thriller (Sam Jardine Crime Conspiracy Thrillers Book 4) *


*Book 1 is currently **Free Here.*






  








*A deathbed confession. A neo-Nazi cult in Southern Africa. And a fight to save the last of the great elephants.*

In 1908 teenager Hélène Sondheim witnesses the first genocide of the twentieth century in German South West Africa – an event that foreshadows the Nazi holocaust. As she flees from the land of her birth, she takes with her knowledge of the vanquished Makololo tribe’s priceless rare earth metal deposits and the extraordinary secrets of their ferocious war elephants.

In 2022, fragments of an unknown African metal are uncovered in a discarded WWII archive box. Negotiator Sam Jardine must win the race against his ruthless enemies to discover the source of the priceless metal that will dominate vehicle production for decades to come.

As supercentenarian Hélène Sondheim lies on her deathbed after an action-packed life in Zambia as a geologist and wildlife conservationist, she is poised to take her precious knowledge to the grave. But as Jardine begins to coax the dying woman’s secrets from her, the WeisseBruderschaft, descendants of the Imperial German forces, are resolved to prevent her from speaking the truth about the 1908 genocide.

In the path of the Weisse Bruderschaft is a man determined to avenge one of Africa’s most heinous acts of injustice and the last herd of battle elephants, who have neither forgotten nor forgiven the German forces for the destruction of the once mighty Makololo Kingdom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Noah Wolf Series: Books 1-4 (Noah Wolf Boxed Set Book 1) *




  








BOOKS 1-4 IN THE USA TODAY BESTSELLING NOAH WOLF SERIES

Books Included:


Code Name Camelot (Book 1)
Lone Wolf (Book 2)
In Sheep's Clothing (Book 3)
Hit For Hire (Book 4)
After witnessing the murder-suicide of his parents as a child, Noah suffers from a form of PTSD that has left him without emotion, without a conscience and without the ability to function as a normal human being. With the help of childhood friends, he learns to watch others around him and mimic their behaviors, in order to conceal the fact that his mind operates more like a computer that he has spent years programming. That program is what allows Noah to pass himself off as normal, by establishing parameters of right and wrong that are completely inviolable to him.

As a young adult, Noah finds structure in the U.S. Army, and becomes an excellent and exemplary soldier, but when his self-imposed programming is put to the test by the murderous acts of the superior officer, Noah finds himself quickly made expendable, charged with crimes he did not commit and facing the possibility of execution. Without any reasonable hope for a reprieve, Noah's logic-based mind accepts his fate.

Sometimes, though, things are not all as they seem to be, and Noah is offered one chance to save himself. It was his disability, his lack of emotion, that made him the soldier he had become. Now, an ultrasecret organization known as E & E wants Noah's talents, offering him a chance to survive…

As the most deadly assassin the world has ever known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Vatican Secret: The brand-new, completely gripping, fast-paced action adventure thriller series (Joe Mason, Book 1) *




  








‘This 5-star thriller is a non-stop action-packed adventure… Reads like the latest blockbuster film… I was left breathless, my heart pounding as I turned the last page’ NetGalley review, ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

You’ve cracked the Da Vinci code, now uncover the Vatican secret…

The deepest secrets are kept in the darkest places.

When ex-MI5 operative Joe Mason is sent to Rome to guard an elderly professor and his daughter, he thinks he’s in for an easy ride.

But on their first day in the Vatican secret archives, a masked assassin gains entry, shoots Joe’s client in cold blood and steals an ancient manuscript. Giving chase, Joe can’t imagine what could lie within those pages that would make someone willing to kill.

The search for answers leads Joe and his comrades in a race against time, across continents and into treacherous mountains. Only they have a hope of rescuing the Vatican Book of Secrets before a centuries-old enemy can succeed in bringing Rome – and the world as we know it – crashing down…

The Da Vinci Code meets Die Hard in this fast-paced, adrenaline-filled, action-adventure thriller. Perfect for fans of Lee Child and Clive Cussler, The Vatican Secret will have you turning the pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Winning Wars: The Enduring Nature and Changing Character of Victory from Antiquity to the 21st Century*




  








A collection of military history essays examining the philosophical side of war and the meaning of “victory.”

What does it mean to win a war? How does this differ from a simple military victory? How have different cultures and societies answered these questions through history, and how can we apply these lessons?

When considering how a war might be “won,” there are three big ideas that underpin how success can be measured: ownership, intervention for effect, and fighting for ideas. These three main themes also contain a series of sub-themes: internal and external, short-term and long-term, military success versus political success, and tactical outcomes versus campaign effects versus strategic success.

This book examines the constituent parts of what may comprise “victory” or “winning” in war and then travels, chronologically, through a wide variety of historical case studies, further exploring these philosophical components and weaving them into a factual discussion. The authors of each chapter will explore the three big ideas within the context of their individual case studies, offering pointers as to where, within that framework, their case study may sit.

The message of this book is not just an academic exploration for its own sake, but a vital aspect (both morally and practically) of the political and military business of the application of force. In short, know in advance how you wish to end before you start.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*British Intelligence in the Second World War Volume I (HMSO Official Histories Book 1) *




  








The first volume of the this famous history covers the preparation of the UK for the intelligence war of 1939 -1945. Although later in the war the British intelligence system would dominate that of the Germany it started out well behind. In 1939 the British had little insight into Enigma, the organisational structure for intelligence gathering was fragmentmented and the whole effort under funded.

This first volume outlines the steps and actions taken to create an Intellingence system that would be second to none in WWII


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ian Fleming and SOE's Operation POSTMASTER: The Top Secret Story Behind 007 *




  








The true story of the force of “licensed to kill” secret agents who became the basis for the James Bond spy series.

Brigadier Colin Gubbins was M. The Special Operations Executive was his Secret Service. Professor Dudley Newitt was Q. Capt. Gus March-Phillips commanded “Maid of Honor Force,” the team of “James Bonds” who, in a daring operation, sailed a ship to West Africa and stole three enemy ships from a neutral Spanish port on the volcanic island of Fernando Po. Ian Fleming worked closely with M to oil the wheels that made the operation possible, and prepared the cover story, in which the British government lied in order to conceal British responsibility for the raid. M’s agents prepared the ground on Fernando Po, even enmeshing the governor in a honey trap. March-Phillips and his team carried out the raid successfully in January 1942, despite much opposition from the local regular Army and Navy commanders, and in the face of overwhelming odds. Foreign Secretary Anthony Eden told Fleming’s lies on the international stage, denying any British complicity in the operation. As a result, a secrecy embargo enveloped Operation POSTMASTER until recently.

This gripping book proves beyond doubt that this thrilling operation, and the men who carried it out, were the inspiration for Fleming’s fictional 007.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ben Bennions DFC: Battle of Britain Fighter Ace *




  







Ben Bennion enlisted in the pre-war RAF, serving first as an 'erk' (ground crew) before being selected for pilot training. His first posting led to service in the Middle-East and Bennion's passport and other travel documents had to be rushed through. A clerical error led to his name being recorded as 'Bennions'.Ben served in 41 Squadron and following their overseas tour he returned to the UK and Catterick. Patrols and scrambles were common throughout the early months of the war, but it was in May 1940, that 41 Squadron first saw the enemy in any number, providing air cover for the retreating BEF. The Dunkirk operations saw Bennions record his first combat victory—he was to damage or destroy 20 plus enemy aircraft during the following months, earning the DFC and becoming one of the RAF's top scorers. The squadron alternated between Catterick and Hornchurch, and although Bennions was afforded some rest between operational periods, the front-line the sorties came thick and fast, particularly during the latter phases of the Battle of Britain when Bennions was flying several patrols and scramble every day. His tally grew steadily. His much deserved DFC was promulgated on 1 October 1940, the day he was due to begin a short period of leave. However he decided to have one last crack at the enemy and during this engagement, adding another Messerschmitt BF 109 to his total, he was hit and forced to bale out. Badly wounded in the head, Bennions lost an eye and became a member of Sir Archibald McIndoe's famous Guinea Pig Club.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/21/22.

Currently $1.

*Phantom Boys: True Tales from UK Operators of the McDonnell Douglas F-4 (The Jet Age Series Book 10)*




  








“A cracking read” on the twin-engined supersonic long-range fighter bomber from the bestselling author of the Hunter Boys and Lightning Boys volumes (Britain at War).

Originally developed for the US Navy, the McDonnell Douglas F-4 fighter-bomber first flew in the spring of 1958. It then entered service for the US Navy in 1961, and in 1969 with the Fleet Air Arm and RAF in the UK.

Regarded as one of the most versatile fighters ever built, the Phantom F-4 was the US Navy’s fastest and highest-flying aircraft. It was flown by both US military demonstration teams (Navy Blue Angels and the Air Force Thundercats) from 1969 to 1973. It ended its service in 1991 with the RAF. But it continues to serve a variety of air forces across the world, with some still in service fifty years after its first flight.

Throughout the twenty chapters of this book, thirteen contributors will take readers across the world with adventures in the Falkland Islands, the United States of America, the United Kingdom, the Far East and Germany. There are anecdotes of reconnaissance missions, encounters with the Russian Tupolevs, record-breaking flights and life on HMS Ark Royal. The scope, flair and pace of the writing in this book will appeal to the general reader as well as to the enthusiast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/22/22.

Currently $2.

*Adulthood Rites (The Xenogenesis Trilogy Book 2) *




  








The futures of both mankind and an alien species rest in the hands of one hybrid son in the award-winning science fiction author’s masterful sequel to Dawn.

Nuclear war had nearly destroyed mankind when the Oankali came to the rescue, saving humanity—but at a price. The Oankali survive by mixing their DNA with that of other species, and now on Earth they have permitted no child to be born without an Oankali parent. The first true hybrid is a boy named Akin—son of Lilith Iyapo— and to the naked eye he looks human, for now. He is born with extraordinary sensory powers, understanding speech at birth, speaking in sentences at two months old, and soon developing the ability to see at the molecular level. More powerful than any human or Oankali, he will be the architect of both races’ intergalactic future. But before he can carry this new species into the stars, Akin must decide which unlucky souls will stay behind.

At once a coming-of-age story, science fiction adventure, and philosophical exploration, Butler’s ambitious and breathtaking novel ultimately raises the question of what it means to be human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Startide Rising (The Uplift Saga Book 2) *




  








A starship crew of humans and dolphins skirts the brink of interstellar war in this epic adventure by the New York Times–bestselling author of The Postman.

We are not alone. Humanity’s explorations have revealed galaxies inhabited by millions of intelligent species interacting under ancient traditions. Foremost among said traditions is uplift, which requires all spacefaring races to welcome newcomers into Galactic culture by breeding and genetically guiding each client species to full sapience—but at a price. Patron races demand centuries of indentured servitude from each uplifted client. But is upstart humanity a patron or a client?

The Earthship Streaker—crewed by humans and uplifted dolphins and chimpanzees—discovers a derelict armada, perhaps left by the very first patrons, the fabled Progenitors. Suddenly the Five Galaxies teeter on the brink of all-out war as fanatics hunt Streaker for the secret. With a damaged ship and hostile aliens in pursuit, the crew must band together if they hope to survive . . .

This ebook features a new introduction by the author.

Winner of the Hugo and Nebula Awards


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Weird Sisters *




  








The beloved New York Times bestseller from acclaimed author Eleanor Brown about three sisters who love each other, but just don't happen to like each other very much.

Three sisters have returned to their childhood home, reuniting the eccentric Andreas family. Here, books are a passion (there is no problem a library card can't solve) and TV is something other people watch. Their father—a professor of Shakespeare who speaks almost exclusively in verse—named them after the Bard's heroines. It's a lot to live up to.

The sisters each have a hard time communicating with their parents and their lovers, but especially with one another. What can the shy homebody eldest sister, the fast-living middle child, and the bohemian youngest sibling have in common? Only that none has found life to be what was expected; and now, faced with their parents' frailty and their own personal disappointments, not even a book can solve what ails them...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Summer Seekers: A Novel *




  








Get swept into a summer of sunshine, soul-searching and shameless matchmaking with this delightfully big-hearted road trip adventure!

Kathleen is eighty years old. After she has a run-in with an intruder, her daughter wants her to move in to a residential home. But she’s not having any of it. What she craves—what she needs—is adventure.

Liza is drowning under the daily stress of family life. The last thing she needs is her mother jetting off on a wild holiday, making Liza long for a solo summer of her own.

Martha is having a quarter-life crisis. Unemployed, unloved and uninspired, she just can’t get her life together. But she knows something has to change.

When Martha sees Kathleen’s advertisement for a driver and companion to share an epic road trip across America with, she decides this job might be the answer to her prayers. She’s not the world’s best driver, but anything has to be better than living with her parents. And traveling with a stranger? No problem. Anyway, how much trouble can one eighty-year-old woman be?

As these women embark on the journey of a lifetime, they all discover it’s never too late to start over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Untamed: The Wildest Woman in America and the Fight for Cumberland Island *




  









The inspiring biography of the adventuresome naturalist Carol Ruckdeschel and her crusade to save her island home from environmental disaster.

In a “moving homage . . . that artfully articulates the ferocities of nature and humanity,” biographer Will Harlan captures the larger-than-life story of biologist, naturalist, and ecological activist Carol Ruckdeschel, known to many as the wildest woman in America. She wrestles alligators, eats roadkill, rides horses bareback, and lives in a ramshackle cabin that she built by hand in an island wilderness. A combination of Henry David Thoreau and Jane Goodall, Carol is a self-taught scientist who has become a tireless defender of sea turtles on Cumberland Island, a national park off the coast of Georgia (Kirkus Reviews).

Cumberland, the country’s largest and most biologically diverse barrier island, is celebrated for its windswept dunes and feral horses. Steel magnate Thomas Carnegie once owned much of the island, and in recent years, Carnegie heirs and the National Park Service have clashed with Carol over the island’s future. What happens when a dirt-poor naturalist with only a high school diploma becomes an outspoken advocate on a celebrated but divisive island? Untamed is the story of an American original who fights for what she believes in, no matter the cost, “an environmental classic that belongs on the shelf alongside Carson, Leopold, Muir, and Thoreau” (Thomas Rain Crowe, author of Zoro’s Field: My Life in the Appalachian Woods).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Snips and Snails Mystery Cafe Book 1-6 BOXSET: A Cozy Paranormal Women's Fiction *




  








*RISKY BISQUENESS*
Getting older shouldn't be a long downhill slide into obscurity. It should be the other half~The Best Half...
With nothing to show for a lifetime of chasing the Joneses and trying to conform to everyone else's expectations but her own...Juli is more than ready for a change of lifestyle. But nobody ever told her that answering the summons to a strange letter would turn her entire life on a dime, and challenge every notion she's ever had on what normal is...
But first she'll need to solve her Uncle's Murder and learn to Embrace her inner Witchiness...before she runs out of time and the killer Strikes Again...

*MURDER ON THE OXTAIL EXPRESS*
Juli's job to make sure the Soup of the Day delivers...a daily dose of magic that is...
Moonlighting as Veil Falls Amateur Sleuth helps keep her in coffee beans and pays the heating bill. When Mr. Fried and extra crispy shows up in bed at the local Retirement home and they flag her good friend Jacob for the crime, Juli decides to take the case....and then they realize they have the wrong guy...The real resident is missing...and the identity of the victim is a mystery...
And someone isn't too keen on Juli solving it...

*CAULIFLOWER KALE CAPER*
Life for Veil Fall’s very own Resident Soup Witch, Juli Mason, is looking up. Snips and Snails is a raving success, there’s Romance in the air for her and Jack, and she has solved her first two murders
She should have known better. Because now there's a dead body in the pantry of Lovelace Resort. Is he the hapless victim of the fastidious chef because he didn’t do the dishes? Or was his death the result of a million-dollar heist gone wrong?
Before she knows it, Juli is on the case, chasing baddies, finding clues, and whipping up the right magical recipes to save them all.

*DEATH BY DUMPLING*
Juli Mason hired Bertie the Bag Lady, living in the alley behind Snips and Snails, out of desperation. It was a smooth move.
Who knew Bertie would clean up so well? … Or that she was in actual fact, a Sous Chef with serious skills in the kitchen?When the Hat River in Veil Falls coughs up a wrecked Cadillac Sedan beneath the Fae Road Bridge and Bertie Faints at the news...Juli smells a mystery...
There's something strange going on in Veil Falls. It's up to Juli Mason to solve the case...or the results could just be murder.

*LOCKED, LOADED, AND BAKED?*
What happens when Teenage Hijinks turn into Murder?
When the latest in a slew of Dumpster fires at the local campground turn up a finger and a ring, Jack Lovelace smells a corpse...and a job for his girlfriend Juli...Part-time Detective...Full-time Soup Witch at Snips and Snails Cafe...
Is there a Serial Killer Loose in Veil Falls? Will they find the culprit before a new grave is dug for the next victim?
But first, she’ll need to get cooking. If she’s to survive what’s coming, she’ll need a new kind of Hero. And she has just the right recipe to conjure one up…

*RIBOLLITA ROBBERY*
The Gloves are off, or is it hats? in Veil Falls
Someone has an axe to grind with Jerry Watson, who has the popular vote in town, and is favored to win by a landslide come election time. There's the rash of mean graffiti all over town, smearing Jerry's reputation and making him look like a poor second candidate to the standing police chief, Larry Jokerbridge.
If Juli doesn't want to visit her favorite sheriff in prison and have 'The Joker" around for another four years, she'll have to get busy, find the real killer, and clear Jerry's name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Doctored Evidence (Commissario Brunetti Book 13) *




  








“A smart and stylish fast-paced case of intrigue and corruption” in the Venetian-set, New York Times–bestselling mystery series (Los Angeles Times).

After a wealthy elderly woman is found brutally murdered in her Venetian apartment, the police suspect her maid, who has disappeared and is heading for her native Romania. But when it becomes clear the maid could not have had time to kill the old woman before catching her train, Guido Brunetti decides—unofficially—to take on the case himself.

As his wife reads about the seven deadly sins, Brunetti realizes that this is probably not a crime motivated by greed—rather, the motive may have more to do with the temptations of lust. But perhaps Brunetti is following a false trail and thinking of the wrong sin altogether . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Nightmare in Pink: A Travis McGee Novel *




  








From a beloved master of crime fiction, Nightmare in Pink is one of many classic novels featuring Travis McGee, the hard-boiled detective who lives on a houseboat.

Travis McGee’s permanent address is the Busted Flush, Slip F-18, Bahia Mar, Lauderdale, and there isn’t a hell of a lot that compels him to leave it. Except maybe a call from an old army buddy who needs a favor. If it wasn’t for him, McGee might not be alive. For that kind of friend, Travis McGee will travel almost anywhere, even New York City. Especially when there’s a damsel in distress.

“As a young writer, all I ever wanted was to touch readers as powerfully as John D. MacDonald touched me.”—Dean Koontz

The damsel in question is his old friend’s kid sister, whose fiancé has just been murdered in what the authorities claim was a standard Manhattan mugging. But Nina knows better. Her soon-to-be husband had been digging around, finding scum and scandal at his real estate investment firm. And this scum will go to any lengths to make sure their secrets don’t get out.

Travis is determined to get to the bottom of things, but just as he’s closing in on the truth, he finds himself drugged and taken captive. If he’s being locked up in a mental institution with a steady stream of drugs siphoned into his body, how can Travis keep his promise to his old friend? More important, how can he get himself out alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder in St. Augustine: The Mysterious Death of Athalia Ponsell Lindsley (True Crime) *




  








More than four decades after it occurred, the murder of Athalia Ponsell Lindsley remains notorious… and unsolved.

The only eyewitness said a man attacked Lindsley with a machete in broad daylight on the front steps of her white mansion. Gossip swirled that neighbor Frances Bemis knew who killed Lindsley and would notify authorities. Bemis was later murdered on her nightly walk. Author Elizabeth Randall puts the rumors to rest through research culled from over one thousand pages of depositions, records, official county documentation and interviews.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Harry Starke Series: Books 1-3*




  








For an ex-cop turned private investigator I’ve carved out a pretty nice life for myself. Yes, life is good, but that doesn’t stop me seeking closure and justice for the victims of Chattanooga's darker side. Some say I'm reckless., but I’ll continue doing it my way. These then are my stories.
Book 1: On a wild December night, I found myself on the Walnut Street Bridge. Moments later I was staring down into the terrified eyes of a young woman—just seconds before she slipped through my fingers and fell to her death. Who was she? Why did she kill herself? The look on that girl’s face will haunt me for the rest of my days. I had to find the answers…

Book 2: Two for the Money. I was home alone when I received a late-night phone call from a friend I hadn’t seen in years. He needed help, urgently. So I dropped everything. I was there in less than thirty minutes, but I was too late. I found Tom Sattler lying on his living room floor in a pool of blood, a revolver only inches away from his hand. It looked like suicide. But was it? I had to find the answer. If I didn’t…

Book 3: Hill House. For more than ten years the corpse of a young woman lay beneath the floorboards of Hill House, until the day two petty criminals entered the derelict property to steal the floorboards. They sure as hell found more than they bargained for… But who was she? Who put her there? Why did she have to die? Once again, I had to find the answers. I had to bring the kid some peace. Little did I know that in trying to unlock the secrets of Hill House, I was doomed to become its next victim.

These are the first three chilling stories in Blair Howard's best-selling Harry Starke series. Eighteen novels that will have you on the edge of your seat. You can’t read just one, because Harry Starke is addictive. With each case more deadly than the last, you have to wonder, can he stay one step ahead of the ruthless killers or will his quest for justice lead him to an early grave? Three complete, mind-blowing, stand-alone novels. Almost 1,000 pages of murder, mystery, corruption and revenge.

Ready? Let's Solve These Cases!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Good Neighbor: An absolutely gripping 2021 crime thriller perfect for fans of The Perfect Couple *




  








*The latest nerve-shredding thriller from the bestselling author of The Dinner Party…*

When Leah Talbot hits a deer on a deserted road she spots a light on in a nearby house and approaches, hoping that someone is home.

Martin Tate, a charming and handsome man answers the door to the bedraggled and traumatised Leah, inviting her in. Though she’s not there for long, Leah feels an indescribable pull to the man who has helped in her hour of need.

Returning the next morning to express her gratitude, Leah is shocked by the crime scene tape covering the entryway to the house. The sole occupant of the house had been murdered the night before.

The sole female occupant.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Web of Lies: A Midlands Crime Thriller (Detective Sebastian Clifford - Book 1) *




  








A trail of secrets. A dangerous discovery. A deadly turn.

Police officer Sebastian Clifford never planned on becoming a private investigator. But when a scandal leads to the disbandment of his London based special squad, he finds himself out of a job. That is, until his cousin calls on him to investigate her husband’s high-profile death, and prove that it wasn’t a suicide.

Clifford’s reluctant to get involved, but the more he digs, the more evidence he finds. With his ability to remember everything he's ever seen, he's the perfect person to untangle the layers of deceit.

He meets Detective Constable Bird, an underutilised detective at Market Harborough’s police force, who refuses to give him access to the records he’s requested unless he allows her to help with the investigation. Clifford isn't thrilled. The last time he worked as part of a team it ended his career.

But with time running out, Clifford is out of options. Together they must wade through the web of lies in the hope that they’ll find the truth before it kills them.

Web of Lies is the first in the new Detective Sebastian Clifford series. Perfect for readers of Joy Ellis, Robert Galbraith and Mark Dawson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Her Final Breath (Tracy Crosswhite Book 2) *




  








Tracy Crosswhite returns in the second book in the page-turning series by New York Times bestselling author Robert Dugoni.

Homicide detective Tracy Crosswhite has returned to the police force after the sensational retrial of her sister’s killer. Still scarred from that ordeal, Tracy is pulled into an investigation that threatens to end her career, if not her life.

A serial killer known as the Cowboy is killing young women in cheap motels in North Seattle. Even after a stalker leaves a menacing message for Crosswhite, suggesting the killer or a copycat could be targeting her personally, she is charged with bringing the murderer to justice. With clues scarce and more victims dying, Tracy realizes the key to solving the murders may lie in a decade-old homicide investigation that others, including her captain, Johnny Nolasco, would prefer to keep buried. With the Cowboy on the hunt, can Tracy find the evidence to stop him, or will she become his next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*They Did Bad Things: A Thriller *




  








And Then There Were None meets The Last Time I Lied in this dark and twisty psychological thriller.

In 1995, six university students moved into the house at 215 Caldwell Street. Months later, one of them was found dead on the sofa the morning after their end-of-year party. His death was ruled an accident by the police. The remaining five all knew it wasn’t, and though they went on with their lives, the truth of what happened to their sixth housemate couldn’t stay buried forever.

Twenty years later, all five of them arrive—lured separately under various pretenses—at Wolfheather House, a crumbling, secluded mansion on the Scottish isle of Doon. Trapped inside with no way out and no signal to the outside world, the now forty-somethings fight each other—and the unknown mastermind behind their gathering—as they confront the role they played in their housemate’s death. They are given one choice: confess to their crimes or die.

They Did Bad Things is a deviously clever psychological thriller about the banality of evil and the human capacity for committing horror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Battleground (The Corps series Book 4) *




  








W.E.B. Griffin is a bestselling phenomenom, an American master of authentic military action and drama!

Now, in this electrifying new novel, he reveals the story of one of the bloodiest conflicts of the Pacific, the epic struggle for Guadalcanal...Daredevil pilot Charles Galloway learns the hard way how to command a fighter squadron. Lt. Joe Howard teams up with the Coastwatchers. Jack "No Middle Initial" Stecker leads his infantry battalion into the thickest of fighting, at a terrible price. And Navy Captain Pickering grabs a helmet and rifle to join the ranks at Guadalcanal...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bad Medicine: A Medical Thriller (Brad Parker and Karen Richmond Medical Thrillers) *




  








Brad Parker and Karen Richmond Book 3 
National Indie Excellence and Readers' Favorite Book Awards

What can go wrong when a scientist's career hinges on the results of a clinical trial? When Professor Brad Parker is asked to serve as interim director of the Maine Translational Research Institute, he thinks he'll have nothing more on his hands than a messy dispute between two faculty members. But what awaits him is far worse. Rather than an ordinary academic conflict, Brad finds himself dealing with sabotage, blackmail, and the mysterious deaths of patients in a clinical trial. As Brad and his partner—FBI agent Karen Richmond—race to unravel a murderous conspiracy, they find themselves at the top of a hired killer's list of targets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*No Middle Name: The Complete Collected Jack Reacher Short Stories*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Get ready for the ultimate Jack Reacher experience: a thrilling new novella and eleven previously published stories, together for the first time in one pulse-pounding collection from Lee Child.

No Middle Name begins with “Too Much Time,” a brand-new work of short fiction that finds Reacher in a hollowed-out town in Maine, where he witnesses a random bag-snatching but sees much more than a simple crime. “Small Wars” takes readers back to 1989, when Reacher is an MP assigned to solve the brutal murder of a young officer found along an isolated forest road in Georgia—and whose killer may be hiding in plain sight. In “Not a Drill,” Reacher tries to take some downtime, but a pleasant hike in Maine turns into a walk on the wild side—and perhaps something far more sinister. “High Heat” time-hops to 1977, when Reacher is a teenager in sweltering New York City during a sudden blackout that awakens the dark side of the city that never sleeps. Okinawa is the setting of “Second Son,” which reveals the pivotal moment when young Reacher’s sharp “lizard brain” becomes just as important as his muscle. In “Deep Down,” Reacher tracks down a spy by matching wits with four formidable females—three of whom are clean, but the fourth may prove fatal. Rounding out the collection are “Guy Walks into a Bar,” “James Penney’s New Identity,” “Everyone Talks,” “The Picture of the Lonely Diner,” “Maybe They Have a Tradition,” and “No Room at the Motel.”

No suitcase. No destination. No middle name. No matter how far Reacher travels off the beaten path, trouble always finds him. Feel bad for trouble.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Isaac's Storm: A Man, a Time, and the Deadliest Hurricane in History *




  








At the dawn of the twentieth century, a great confidence suffused America. Isaac Cline was one of the era's new men, a scientist who believed he knew all there was to know about the motion of clouds and the behavior of storms. The idea that a hurricane could damage the city of Galveston, Texas, where he was based, was to him preposterous, "an absurd delusion." It was 1900, a year when America felt bigger and stronger than ever before. Nothing in nature could hobble the gleaming city of Galveston, then a magical place that seemed destined to become the New York of the Gulf.

That August, a strange, prolonged heat wave gripped the nation and killed scores of people in New York and Chicago. Odd things seemed to happen everywhere: A plague of crickets engulfed Waco. The Bering Glacier began to shrink. Rain fell on Galveston with greater intensity than anyone could remember. Far away, in Africa, immense thunderstorms blossomed over the city of Dakar, and great currents of wind converged. A wave of atmospheric turbulence slipped from the coast of western Africa. Most such waves faded quickly. This one did not.

In Cuba, America's overconfidence was made all too obvious by the Weather Bureau's obsession with controlling hurricane forecasts, even though Cuba's indigenous weathermen had pioneered hurricane science. As the bureau's forecasters assured the nation that all was calm in the Caribbean, Cuba's own weathermen fretted about ominous signs in the sky. A curious stillness gripped Antigua. Only a few unlucky sea captains discovered that the storm had achieved an intensity no man alive had ever experienced.

In Galveston, reassured by Cline's belief that no hurricane could seriously damage the city, there was celebration. Children played in the rising water. Hundreds of people gathered at the beach to marvel at the fantastically tall waves and gorgeous pink sky, until the surf began ripping the city's beloved beachfront apart. Within the next few hours Galveston would endure a hurricane that to this day remains the nation's deadliest natural disaster. In Galveston alone at least 6,000 people, possibly as many as 10,000, would lose their lives, a number far greater than the combined death toll of the Johnstown Flood and 1906 San Francisco Earthquake.

And Isaac Cline would experience his own unbearable loss.

Meticulously researched and vividly written, Isaac's Storm is based on Cline's own letters, telegrams, and reports, the testimony of scores of survivors, and our latest understanding of the hows and whys of great storms. Ultimately, however, it is the story of what can happen when human arrogance meets nature's last great uncontrollable force. As such, Isaac's Storm carries a warning for our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Great Fossil Enigma: The Search for the Conodont Animal (Life of the Past) *




  








A fascinating, comprehensive, accessible account of conodont fossils—one of paleontology’s greatest mysteries: “Deserves to be widely read and enjoyed” (Priscum).

Stephen Jay Gould borrowed from Winston Churchill when he described the eel-like conodont animal as a riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma. The search for its identity confounded scientists for more than a century. Some thought it a slug, others a fish, a worm, a plant, even a primitive ancestor of ourselves. As the list of possibilities grew, an answer to the riddle never seemed any nearer. Would the animal that left behind the miniscule fossils known as conodonts ever be identified? Three times the creature was found, but each was quite different from the others. Were any of them really the one?

Simon J. Knell takes the reader on a journey through 150 years of scientific thinking, imagining, and arguing. Slowly the animal begins to reveal traces of itself: its lifestyle, its remarkable evolution, its witnessing of great catastrophes, its movements over the surface of the planet, and finally its anatomy. Today the conodont animal remains perhaps the most disputed creature in the zoological world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dinosaurs of Darkness: In Search of the Lost Polar World (Life of the Past)*




  








“A valuable volume detailing an underexplored region of the world of dinosaurs . . . essential reading for any dino-devotee.” —ForeWord

Dinosaurs of Darkness opens a doorway to a fascinating former world, between 100 million and 120 million years ago, when Australia was far south of its present location and joined to Antarctica. Dinosaurs lived in this polar region.

How were the polar dinosaurs discovered? What do we now know about them? Thomas H. Rich and Patricia Vickers-Rich, who have played crucial roles in their discovery, describe how they and others collected the fossils indispensable to our knowledge of this realm and how painstaking laboratory work and analyses continue to unlock the secrets of the polar dinosaurs. This scientific adventure makes for a fascinating story: it begins with one destination in mind and ends at another, arrived at by a most roundabout route, down byways and back from dead ends. Dinosaurs of Darkness is a personal, absorbing account of the way scientific research is actually conducted and how hard—and rewarding—it is to mine the knowledge of this remarkable life of the past.

The award-winning first edition has now been thoroughly updated with the latest discoveries and interpretations, along with over 100 new photographs and charts, many in color.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A People's History of the World: From the Stone Age to the New Millennium *








The best-selling comprehensive history of the world,from the perspective of struggling peoples throughout the ages—now with new material and a foreword by Howard Zinn

From the earliest human societies to the Holy Roman Empire, from the Middle Ages to the Enlightenment, from the Industrial Revolution to the end of the twentieth century, Chris Harman provides a brilliant and comprehensive history of the human race. Eschewing the standard accounts of “Great Men,” of dates and kings, Harman offers a groundbreaking counter-history, a breathtaking sweep across the centuries in the tradition of “history from below.”

In a fiery narrative, he shows how ordinary men and women were involved in creating and changing society and how conflict between classes was often at the core of these developments. While many scholars see the victory of capitalism as now safely secured, Harman explains the rise and fall of societies and civilizations throughout the ages and demonstrates that history moves ever onward in every age. This magisterial study is essential reading for anyone interested in how society has changed and developed and the possibilities for further radical progress.

“I have had many people ask me if there is a book which does for world history what my book A People’s History of the United States does for this country. I always responded that I know of only one book that accomplishes this extremely difficult task, and that is Chris Harman’s A People’s History of the World.” —Howard Zinn


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In Search of a Kingdom: Francis Drake, Elizabeth I, and the Perilous Birth of the British Empire*




  








“FASCINATING . . . Dramatic and timely.” —New York Times Book Review, Editors' Choice

In this grand and thrilling narrative, the acclaimed biographer of Magellan and Columbus reveals the singular adventures of Sir Francis Drake, whose mastery of the seas during the reign of Queen Elizabeth I changed the course of history.

“Entrancing . . . Very good indeed.” —Wall Street Journal

Before he was secretly dispatched by Queen Elizabeth to circumnavigate the globe, or was called upon to save England from the Spanish Armada, Francis Drake was perhaps the most wanted—and successful—pirate ever to sail. Nicknamed “El Draque” by the Spaniards who placed a bounty on his head, the notorious red-haired, hot-tempered Drake pillaged galleons laden with New World gold and silver, stealing a vast fortune for his queen—and himself. For Elizabeth, Drake made the impossible real, serving as a crucial and brilliantly adaptable instrument of her ambitions to transform England from a third-rate island kingdom into a global imperial power.

In 1580, sailing on Elizabeth’s covert orders, Drake became the first captain to circumnavigate the earth successfully. (Ferdinand Magellan had died in his attempt.) Part exploring expedition, part raiding mission, Drake’s audacious around-the-world journey in the Golden Hind reached Patagonia, the Pacific Coast of present-day California and Oregon, the Spice Islands, Java, and Africa. Almost a decade later, Elizabeth called upon Drake again. As the devil-may-care vice admiral of the English fleet, Drake dramatically defeated the once-invincible Spanish Armada, spurring the British Empire’s ascent and permanently wounding its greatest rival. 

The relationship between Drake and Elizabeth is the missing link in our understanding of the rise of the British Empire, and its importance has not been fully described or appreciated. Framed around Drake’s key voyages as a window into this crucial moment in British history, In Search of a Kingdom is a rousing adventure narrative entwining epic historical themes with intimate passions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Donovan: America's Master Spy *




  








The fascinating biography of the man who laid the foundation for the CIA.

One of the most celebrated and highly decorated heroes of World War I, a noted trial lawyer, presidential adviser and emissary, and chief of America’s Office of Strategic Services during World War II, William J. Donovan was a legendary figure. Donovan, originally published in 1982, penetrates the cloak of secrecy surrounding this remarkable man.

During the dark days of World War II, “Wild Bill” Donovan, more than any other person, was responsible for what William Stevenson, author of A Man Called Intrepid, described as “the astonishing success with which the United States entered secret warfare and accomplished in less than four years what it took England many centuries to develop.”

Drawing upon Donovan’s diaries, letters, and other papers; interviews with hundreds of the men and women who worked with him and spied for him; and declassified and unpublished documents, author Richard Dunlop, himself a former member of Donovan’s OSS, traces the incredible career of the man who almost single-handedly created America’s central intelligence service. The result is the definitive biography that Donovan himself had always expected Dunlop would write.

Skyhorse Publishing, as well as our Arcade imprint, are proud to publish a broad range of books for readers interested in history--books about World War II, the Third Reich, Hitler and his henchmen, the JFK assassination, conspiracies, the American Civil War, the American Revolution, gladiators, Vikings, ancient Rome, medieval times, the old West, and much more. While not every title we publish becomes a New York Times bestseller or a national bestseller, we are committed to books on subjects that are sometimes overlooked and to authors whose work might not otherwise find a home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler's Panther Tank Battalions, 1943–1945: Rare Photographs from Wartimes Archives (Images of War)*




  








This fully illustrated WWII history presents an in-depth look at the Nazi war machine’s most fearsome armored vehicles.

From July 1943 to the Nazis’ final defeat in May 1945, the Panther battle tank and its variants were the mainstay of Germany’s armored forces. This superbly engineered fighting vehicle offered a lethal combination of firepower, mobility, and protection.

As this classic Images of War series title reveals, the Panther saw nonstop fighting on the Eastern, Western, and Italian fronts. Using 250 rare and often unpublished wartime photographs with full captions and authoritative text, it provides a comprehensive coverage of elite Panther battalions in action.

This volume traces the development of the Panther Tank and also covers supporting vehicles within the Panther battalions. These included armored recovery, Bergepanther, halftracks, Sd.kfz.2 Kettenrad, gun tractors and communications vehicles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*From the Realm of a Dying Sun: The IV. SS-Panzerkorps in the Budapest Relief Efforts, December 1944–February 1945 *




  








“A veritable tour de force of Eastern Front armored combat replete with slashing counterattacks, defending to the last man, and overcoming odds.” —Mark J. Reardon, author of Victory at Mortain

On Christmas Eve 1944, the men of the IV. SS-Panzerkorps and its two divisions—the 3rd SS Panzer Division “Totenkopf” and the 5th SS Panzer Division “Wiking”—were eagerly anticipating what the holiday would bring, including presents from home and perhaps sharing a bottle of schnapps or wine with their comrades.

This was not to be, for that very evening, the corps commander, SS-Obergruppenführer Herbert Otto Gille, received a telephone call notifying him that the 35,000 men of his corps would begin boarding express trains the following day that would take them from the relative quiet of the Vistula Front to the front lines in Hungary, hundreds of kilometers away. Their mission: Relieve Budapest! Thus would begin the final round in the saga of the IV. SS-Panzerkorps. In Hungary, it would play a key role in the three attempts to raise the siege of that fateful city. Threatened as much by their high command as by the forces of the Soviet Union, Gille and his troops overcame seemingly insurmountable obstacles in their attempts to rescue the city’s garrison, only to have their final attack called off at the last minute. At that moment, they were only a few kilometers away from the objective towards which they had striven for nearly a month. After the relief attempt’s failure sealed the fate of hundreds of thousands of Hungarians and Germans, the only course of action remaining was to dig in and protect the Hungarian oilfields as long as possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*From the Realm of a Dying Sun: Volume III: IV. SS-Panzerkorps from Budapest to Vienna, February–May 1945 *



  







An “excellent and thought provoking” chronicle of the IV. SS-Panzerkorps in Hungary and Austria in the last months of World War II, with maps (Globe at War).

In the closing months of World War II, with Budapest’s fall on February 12, 1945 and the breakout attempt by the IX SS-Gebirgskorps having failed, the only thing the IV. SS-Panzerkorps could do was fall back to a more defensible line and fortify the key city of Stuhlweissenburg. Exhausted after three relief attempts in January 1945 and outnumbered by the ever-increasing power of Marshal Tolbukhin’s Third Ukrainian Front, SS-Obergruppenführer Gille’s veterans dug in for a lengthy period of defensive warfare. However, Adolf Hitler had not forgotten about the Hungarian theater of operations nor the country’s rich oilfields and was sending help.

To the detriment of the defense of Berlin, SS-Oberstgruppenführer Sepp Dietrich’s legendary 6. Panzerarmee was on its way, not to retake Budapest, but to encircle and destroy Tolbukhin’s forces and completely reverse the situation in southeastern Europe in Hitler’s favor. This overly ambitious offensive, known as Frühlingserwachen (Spring Awakening), was soon bogged down in the face of resolute Soviet defenses aided by the springtime thaw. Heralded as Nazi Germany’s last great offensive of World War II, it resulted in great losses to Hitler’s last armored reserve in exchange for only minor gains. Though it played a supporting role during the battle, the IV. SS-Panzerkorps was soon caught up in its aftermath, after the Red Army launched its Vienna Operation that nearly swept the armies of Heeresgruppe Süd from the battlefield.

Withdrawing into Austria, Gille’s battered corps attempted to bar the route into Germany, while the Red Army bore down on Vienna. Forced to endure relentless Soviet attacks as well as the caustic leadership of the 6. Armee commander, General Hermann Balck, the men of the IV. SS-Panzerkorps fought their way through Austria to reach the safety of the demarcation line where it finally surrendered to U.S. forces on May 9, 1945 after nearly a year of relentless campaigning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Retribution: The Soviet Reconquest of Central Ukraine, 1943 *




  







Making use of the extensive memoirs of German and Russian soldiers to bring their story to life, the narrative follows on from On A Knife's Edge, which described the encirclement and destruction of the German Sixth Army at Stalingrad and the offensives and counter-offensives that followed throughout the winter of 1942–43. Beginning towards the end of the Battle of Kursk, Retribution explores the massive Soviet offensive that followed Operation Zitadelle, which saw depleted and desperate German troops forced out of Central Ukraine. In this title, Buttar describes in detail the little-known series of near-constant battles that saw a weakened German army confronted by a tactically sophisticated force of over six million Soviet troops. As a result, the Wehrmacht was driven back to the Dnepr and German forces remaining in the Taman Peninsula south of Rostov withdrew into the Crimea, a retreat which would become one of many in the months that followed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/22/22.

Currently $2.

*A Bright Shining Lie: John Paul Vann and America in Vietnam *








One of the most acclaimed books of our time—the definitive Vietnam War exposé and the winner of the Pulitzer Prize and the National Book Award.

When he came to Vietnam in 1962, Lieutenant Colonel John Paul Vann was the one clear-sighted participant in an enterprise riddled with arrogance and self-deception, a charismatic soldier who put his life and career on the line in an attempt to convince his superiors that the war should be fought another way. By the time he died in 1972, Vann had embraced the follies he once decried. He died believing that the war had been won.

In this magisterial book, a monument of history and biography that was awarded the National Book Award and the Pulitzer Prize for Nonfiction, a renowned journalist tells the story of John Vann—"the one irreplaceable American in Vietnam"—and of the tragedy that destroyed a country and squandered so much of America's young manhood and resources.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/23/22.

Currently $1.

*The Guest *




  






On September 5th, 1977, Voyager 1 was launched from Cape Canaveral, Florida. For over forty-two years the space probe has raced away from Earth at thirty-eight thousand miles per hour—past Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, Neptune, cruising past Pluto and the furthest fringes of our Solar System. On August 25th, 2012, Voyager 1 accomplished what no other human designed device had ever done. The probe ventured into deep interstellar space. Over thirteen billion miles away! Impossibly, now the spacecraft is returning to Earth, traveling at nearly one/thirty-seventh the speed of light. In thirty-one days, Voyager 1 will arrive home. And it’s bringing an uninvited guest!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Starship For Sale *




  








When Ben Murdock receives a text message offering a fully operational starship for sale, he’s certain it has to be a joke.

Already trapped in the worst day of his life and desperate for a way out, he decides to play along. Except there is no joke. The starship is real. And Ben’s life is going to change in ways he never dreamed possible.

All he has to do is sign the contract.

Joined by his streetwise best friend and a bizarre tenant with an unseverable lease, he’ll soon discover that the universe is more volatile, treacherous, and awesome than he ever imagined.

And the only thing harder than owning a starship is staying alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wake Him Up (One U.G.L.Y. Marine Book 1) *




  








Could the first Vale settlers have predicted anything but the perfect civilization they were determined to create?

How was it possible that their advanced culture and knowledge could one day prove to be their greatest disadvantage?

Had they not learned the bitter lessons of man’s weaknesses and overcome them?

Centuries after being driven from Earth as part of a massive diaspora triggered by an alien invasion, can the Valers face their worst—and unimaginable—nightmare?

Can they withstand the might of the Komran Empire as it sweeps across the galaxy in a campaign to conquer all in its path?

When the conflict reaches a crisis point, will they recognize that what they see as their greatest strength is their greatest weakness before it’s too late?

Sometimes, situations are so ugly that only an ugly solution will suffice.

Will they have the courage to unleash the secret weapon they have in their cryo hold?

Are they desperate enough to resort to the kind of tough and strong that is bold, bad, and brazen enough to turn their society and the enemy on their heads?

Joe Ugly is undoubtedly the Marine for the job. But is the galaxy ready for One Ugly Marine?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dark Space: The Complete Series (Books 1-6) (Jasper Scott Box Sets)*




  








FROM MILLION-COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR JASPER T. SCOTT
Dark Space: The Complete Series, 6 books, over 600,000 copies sold, 12,000+ Reviews on Amazon, and 4.4/5 Stars average rating. For a limited time, enjoy over 2000 pages of this epic space opera for one low price.
From book one...
HUMANITY IS DEFEATED
Ten years ago the Sythians invaded the galaxy with one goal: to wipe out the human race.
THEY ARE HIDING
Now the survivors are hiding in the last human sector of the galaxy: Dark Space--once a place of exile for criminals, now the last refuge of mankind.
THEY ARE ISOLATED
The once galaxy-spanning Imperium of Star Systems is left guarding the gate which is the only way in or out of Dark Space--but not everyone is satisfied with their governance.
AND THEY ARE KILLING EACH OTHER
Freelancer and ex-convict Ethan Ortane is on the run. He owes crime lord Alec Brondi 10,000 sols, and his ship is badly damaged. When Brondi catches up with him, he makes an offer Ethan can't refuse. Ethan must infiltrate and sabotage the Valiant, the Imperial Star Systems Fleet carrier which stands guarding the entrance of Dark Space, and then his debt will be cleared. While Ethan is still undecided about what he will do, he realizes that the Imperium has been lying and putting all of Dark Space at risk. Now Brondi's plan is starting to look like a necessary evil, but before Ethan can act on it, he discovers that the real plan was much more sinister than what he was told, and he will be lucky to escape the Valiant alive. . . .
Included in this box set...
Dark Space I: Humanity is Defeated
Dark Space II: The Invisible War
Dark Space III: Origin
Dark Space IV: Revenge
Dark Space V: Avilon
Dark Space VI: Armageddon


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Humanity Series: Complete Apocalyptic Dystopian Collection: Books 1-5 *




  








It's not the end of the world ... only humanity!

All five books in the haunting Humanity Series have been brought together in one digital collection. Follow Scott Beck in his quest to keep himself, those he loves, and humanity alive.

Combining dystopian, post-apocalyptic, and cyberpunk fiction, The Humanity Series depicts a future in which humanity is on the brink of annihilation. Join the adventure before it's too late!

1 - Warm Machine

Scott Beck knows the date and month he will die.
What he doesn’t know is which year.
Minutes away from surviving another 22nd April, someone knocks at his door…

Artificial intelligence has uncovered the clockwork nature of the universe. And now, because of the intervention of a religious organisation of Watchers, soon everyone on the planet will discover the date, month and year they will die.

It’s not the end of the world … only humanity.

Begin the adventure before it’s too late!

2 – The Dead Horizon

Some call it the Rapture. Others call it a global genocide. Whatever it was, only thousands of survivors remain on Earth.

When Scott Beck finds himself alive after the Rapture, he retreats to the Lake District in the north of England. Soon afterwards, he finds himself the reluctant guardian of a young woman and on the run from Mathew, a religious megalomaniac, and his Watchers, who are determined to send the few survivors of the Rapture to heaven.

Scott, along with what remains of humanity, having lived with the paradox of knowing the date of his own death, must embrace freedom and cling to hope if he – and humanity – are going to survive.

3 – The Violet Dawn

In a time of deceit, the truth is more important than ever. But the truth is a luxury Scott Beck cannot afford.

Eighteen years after the Rapture, there are only a few thousand survivors left on the planet, all in Britain. Scott and his adopted daughter Eve have kept a small band of survivors safe from Mathew and his Watchers, who are intent on sending every last soul to heaven.

But when Scott discovers dozens of dead bodies, recently killed by something called the Violet Dawn, he can’t ignore the truth behind Eve’s violet eyes.

Finally in possession of an AI that could to save – or destroy – humanity, Scott faces an impossible decision. If he is to help humanity survive, he must confront the darkness of human extinction.

4 – The Digital Resurrection

Scott Beck has always known that it would come to this. It was there all along. It's time for Scott and humanity to stop running – and to fight back.

Unified in their desire to stay alive, the survivors retreat to the south-west of England where they discover that the AI is being kept in a small chapel in St Ives. Intent on saving humanity, the AI is ready to end the life of every human and to bring them all back, along with eight billion other humans, in a digital resurrection. But the survivors, Scott, and Mathew, his nemesis, don’t want this to happen. Scott is faced with a choice: either side with Mathew or give in to an AI that’s ready to kill the last human survivors on the planet.

5 – The Human Genesis

The final book.

A species has its time on Earth.

A human has their time to live.

The end is here. Scott Beck has fought tirelessly to prevent what seems to be the inevitable demise of humanity. This is the end of Scott’s fight against Mathew, a crazed megalomaniac intent on killing every last human. 

Desperate to keep his two sons alive, as well as the other survivors, Scott and his small following retreat to Land’s End for his final stand against a tyrannical, relentless force.

It’s not the end of the world ... yet...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lifting the Lid - A comedy thriller*




  








When Trevor Hawkins hits the open road in his beat-up old camper van with his incorrigible dog, Milly, his quest for adventure soon spirals dangerously out of control. The simple act of flushing a hotel toilet transforms his life from redundant sales assistant to fugitive from a gang of psychopathic villains, the police and MI5.

Then there’s private detective Sandra Gray, who could cheerfully throttle him for turning a well paid, piece-of-cake job into a total nightmare. Or could she?

With more twists and turns than an Escher-designed bobsleigh run, Lifting the Lid is a comic thriller about how a single, split-second decision can change someone’s life forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*No One Asked For This: Essays *




  








A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER. From writer/director Cazzie David comes a series of acerbic, darkly funny essays about anxiety, social media, misanthropy, and growing up in a wildly eccentric family.

For Cazzie David, the world is one big trap door leading to death and despair and social phobia. From shame spirals caused by hookups to panic attacks about being alive and everyone else having to be alive too, David chronicles her life’s most chaotic moments with wit, bleak humor, and a mega-dose of self-awareness.

In No One Asked for This, David provides readers with a singular but ultimately relatable tour through her mind, as she explores existential anxiety, family dynamics, and the utterly modern dilemma of having your breakup displayed on the Internet. With pitch-black humor resonant of her father, comedy legend Larry David, and topics that speak uniquely to generational malaise, No One Asked for This is the perfect companion for when you don’t really want a companion.

"Blisteringly honest...kind of like if a David Sedaris book was written by an anxiety-ridden millennial who grew up in Hollywood."—Entertainment Weekly


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Carrie Fisher: A Life on the Edge*




  








A remarkably candid biography of the remarkably candid—and brilliant—Carrie Fisher

In her 2008 bestseller, Girls Like Us, Sheila Weller—with heart and a profound feeling for the times—gave us a surprisingly intimate portrait of three icons: Carole King, Joni Mitchell, and Carly Simon. Now she turns her focus to one of the most loved, brilliant, and iconoclastic women of our time: the actress, writer, daughter, and mother Carrie Fisher.

Weller traces Fisher’s life from her Hollywood royalty roots to her untimely and shattering death after Christmas 2016. Her mother was the spunky and adorable Debbie Reynolds; her father, the heartthrob crooner Eddie Fisher. When Eddie ran off with Elizabeth Taylor, the scandal thrust little Carrie Frances into a bizarre spotlight, gifting her with an irony and an aplomb that would resonate throughout her life.

We follow Fisher’s acting career, from her debut in Shampoo, the hit movie that defined mid-1970s Hollywood, to her seizing of the plum female role in Star Wars, which catapulted her to instant fame. We explore her long, complex relationship with Paul Simon and her relatively peaceful years with the talent agent Bryan Lourd. We witness her startling leap—on the heels of a near-fatal overdose—from actress to highly praised, bestselling author, the Dorothy Parker of her place and time.

Weller sympathetically reveals the conditions that Fisher lived with: serious bipolar disorder and an inherited drug addiction. Still, despite crises and overdoses, her life’s work—as an actor, a novelist and memoirist, a script doctor, a hostess, and a friend—was prodigious and unique. As one of her best friends said, “I almost wish the expression ‘one of a kind’ didn’t exist, because it applies to Carrie in a deeper way than it applies to others.”

Sourced by friends, colleagues, and witnesses to all stages of Fisher’s life, Carrie Fisher: A Life on the Edge is an empathic and even-handed portrayal of a woman who—as Princess Leia, but mostly as herself—was a feminist heroine, one who died at a time when we need her blazing, healing honesty more than ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Heart Is A Lonely Hunter *




  








The beloved classic that turned Carson McCullers into an overnight literary sensation and one of the Modern Library's top 20 novels of the 20th century.

“A remarkable book…From the opening page, brilliant in its establishment of mood, character, and suspense, the book takes hold of the reader.”

In a Georgia Mill town during the 1930s, an enigmatic John Singer, draws out the haunted confessions of an itinerant worker, a doctor, a widowed café owner, and a young girl. Each yearns for escape from small town life, but the young girl, Mick Kelly, the book's heroine (loosely based on McCullers), finds solace in her music.

Wonderfully attuned to the spiritual isolation that underlies the human condition, and with a deft sense for racial tensions in the South, McCullers spins a haunting, unforgettable story that gives voice to the rejected, the forgotten, and the mistreated—and, through Mick, gives voice to the quiet, intensely personal search for beauty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Affirmative Action Puzzle: A Comprehensive and Honest Exploration of One of the Most Controversial Legal and Social Issues in US History *




  








A rich, multifaceted history of affirmative action from the Civil Rights Act of 1866 through today’s tumultuous times

From an acclaimed legal historian, a history of affirmative action from its beginning with the Civil Rights Act of 1866 to the first use of the term in 1935 with the enactment of the National Labor Relations Act (the Wagner Act) to 1961 and John F. Kennedy’s Executive Order 10925, mandating that federal contractors take “affirmative action” to ensure that there be no discrimination by “race, creed, color, or national origin” down to today’s American society.

Melvin Urofsky explores affirmative action in relation to sex, gender, and education and shows that nearly every public university in the country has at one time or another, successfully or not, instituted some form of affirmative action plan.

Urofsky traces the evolution of affirmative action through labor and the struggle for racial equality, writing of World War I and the exodus that began when some six million African Americans moved northward between 1910 and 1960, one of the greatest internal migrations in the country’s history.

He describes how Harry Truman, after becoming president in 1945, fought for Roosevelt’s Fair Employment Practice Act and, surprising everyone, appointed a distinguished panel to serve as the President’s Commission on Civil Rights, as well as appointing the first black judge on a federal appeals court in 1948 and, by executive order later that year, ordering full racial integration in the armed forces.

In this important, ambitious, far-reaching book, Urofsky writes about the affirmative action cases decided by the Supreme Court: cases that either upheld or struck down particular plans that affected both governmental and private entities. We come to fully understand the societal impact of affirmative action: how and why it has helped, and inflamed, people of all walks of life; how it has evolved; and how, and why, it is still needed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Toil and Trouble: A Paranormal Mystery Romance (The Underworld Series Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*




  








Book #2 in the epic bestselling Underworld Series from New York Times bestselling author, HP Mallory

The Underworld in civil war.
The cause? A witch who can reanimate the dead.
A sexy as sin vampire determined to claim her.
An infuriatingly handsome warlock torn between duty and love.
Who says blonds have more fun?

After defending herself against fairy magic, Jolie Wilkins wakes to find her world turned upside down—the Underworld creatures on the precipice of war. The Underworld is polarized in a battle of witch against witch, creature against creature, led by the villainous Bella, who would be Queen.

While Jolie has one goal in mind, to stake the vampire, Ryder, who nearly killed her, she also must choose between the affections of her warlock employer, Rand, and the mysteriously sexy vampire, Sinjin.

And as if that weren’t enough to ruin a girl’s day, everything Jolie knows will be turned inside out when she’s thrust into the shock of a lifetime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Witchful Thinking: A Paranormal Mystery Romance (The Underworld Series Book 3) *




  








Book #3 in the epic bestselling Underworld Series from New York Times bestselling author, HP Mallory

Jolie thinks she’s seen it all, but life continues to spring surprises. The latest shocker? She’s just been crowned queen of the underworld. Jolie may possess a rare gift for reanimating the dead, but she doesn’t know the first thing about governing disparate factions of supernatural creatures. She can barely maintain order in her own chaotic personal life, which is heading into a romantic tailspin.

First, there’s sexy warlock Rand, the love of her life, from whom Jolie is hiding a devastating secret. Then there’s Sinjin, a darkly seductive vampire, and Jolie’s sworn protector—though others suspect he harbors ulterior motives. As the two polar opposite yet magnetic men vie for Jolie’s affection, she must keep her wits about her balancing affairs of state and affairs of her heart. Overwhelmed, under pressure, and longing for love, Jolie decides it’s time to take charge—and show everyone that this queen won’t take jack.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Witch is Back: A Paranormal Mystery Romance (The Underworld Series Book 4) *




  








Book #4 in the epic bestselling Underworld Series from New York Times bestselling author, HP Mallory

Funny and feisty witch Jolie Wilkins is back—or rather, she’s back to her humble beginnings. Propelled into the past to her old Los Angeles fortune-telling shop, Jolie has no idea she possesses extraordinary powers, and she definitely doesn’t remember becoming Queen of the Underworld. But at least she has two incredibly sexy men vying for her affection: Rand Balfour, who looks very familiar, though Jolie can’t place his gorgeous face, and Sinjin Sinclair, who is tall, dark, and perfect—except for the fangs.

Yet despite her steamy love life, Jolie can’t shake the sense that something is not quite right—like she’s stuck in a déjà vu gone awry. As both men race against time—and each other—to win Jolie’s heart, the fate of the Underworld hangs in the balance. And Jolie’s decision can either restore order or create an absolute, drop-dead disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Spells & Caramels Magical Mysteries: The Complete Series: Fresh, Funny Magical Mysteries *




  








*The complete series!
10 full-length paranormal cozy mystery novels.
Over 3,000 pages.
One delightfully witchy series you'll never want to end.*
Twenty-nine-year-old Imogen Banks is hashtag struggling.

After a disaster ends her career, destroys her home and burns up all the money she’s saved to open her own bakery, she enters a baking contest for an all-or-nothing, last ditch chance at getting her life together.

But when she arrives at the mysterious island off the coast of France, she discovers all the inhabitants of the quaint town are magical and if she wins the contest, she’ll become the next royal baker at the castle on top of the hill. No worries that the last royal baker appears to have been murdered.

And one more small thing-- Imogen herself is apparently a witch!

As Imogen struggles to learn new spells, wrangle a snarky magical flame into baking her desserts and try and not burn the whole white tent down in the process, a fellow contestant drops dead with all evidence making Imogen the top suspect.

But she hasn’t only caught the eye of the bumbling and pompous police inspector, who’s doing his best to pin the crime on her. With a hunky medic and a broodingly handsome baker vying for her attention, Imogen’s whipped a little romance into the mix.

But when she discovers ties between the recent murder and the previous royal baker’s death, Imogen’s out to not only clear her name, but figure out which of the cooks has a taste for killing.

Will Imogen tap into her fledgling powers in time to save herself, or will it all prove a recipe for death and disaster?

This boxset contains the complete, 10 book Spells & Caramels series. These books are fun, clean, imaginative mysteries you’ll stay up all night binging.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Pineapple Pack III: Pineapple Port Mystery Series Books 7-9 (Pineapple Port Mysteries - Packs Book 3) *




  








*Books 7-9 of the Pineapple Port Mysteries - Money-saving three-book pack!*
Wall Street Journal and USA TODAY Best-Selling author Amy Vansant introduces you to even more wonderfully lovable Pineapple Port characters in this three-pack collection of the hilarious mystery series keeping readers on the edge of their seats!

Fans of female-sleuth authors like Jana Deleon, Lilian Jackson Braun, Gina Lamanna and Janet Evanovich will love the Pineapple Port series' abundant humor and clever plots --- as well as Charlotte's sharp intellect and the love and loyalty she holds for the wacky 55+ community who raised her.

Pineapple Gingerbread Men - Sheriff Frank asks newly-minted private detective Charlotte to help him crack the case, but she has no idea those darn gingerbread men will start showing up everywhere. What did Santa do that made them so angry? And what's the secret in his colorful Christmas-themed bureau?Charlotte is forced to split her time between searching for Santa's killer and helping Declan's crazy ex-Stephanie stop a corrupt district attorney in exchange for a book that could help solve more crimes in the future. She never thought she'd help calculating Stephanie with anything...but as this story comes to it's shocking ending, you'll find it could be Stephanie who's finally bitten off more cookie than she can chew..

Pineapple Jailbird - Book EIGHT of the hilarious Pineapple Port mystery series from Wall Street Journal and USA TODAY Best-Selling author Amy Vansant has Charlotte awaking to find Mariska and Bob gone, kidnapped from their home. Their disappearance is a message from a familiar killer: Help me or your friends will disappear.To save her loved ones, Charlotte must find a way to clear her boyfriend's crazy ex of a killing. It may be the only crime the woman didn't commit...but things don't get any easier when someone mistakes Charlotte as a traitor and sends a madman with a distinctive "tattoo" and unusual gang of deadly pets to stop her.

Pineapple Puppies - Someone has left puppies on the doorsteps of Pineapple Port's residents, but the adorable balls of fur seem to be connected to the murder of a nearby millionaire with too many heirs of his own. Meanwhile, Mariska's been framed for baking a killer cake, and Charlotte must clear her name


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blokes on a Plane (Windy Mountain Book 2) *




  








*When The Mayor disappears and someone starts stealing local landmarks, two old men go from being unlikely tourists to unlikely sleuths.*

This leads to Shakespearean conspiracies, rogue walkie-talkies and cow-camouflage trousers.

Octogenarians Oodles and Wish-Wash would normally be the last people to worry the former mayor is missing. Especially not now when they are busy planning an overseas trip to explore family history sparked by a DNA test.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Beast: Werewolves, Serial Killers, and Man-Eaters: The Mystery of the Monsters of the Gévaudan *




  








Using modern biology and history to investigate a series of grisly deaths in the countryside of 18th-century France.

Something unimaginable occurred from 1764 to 1767 in the remote highlands of south-central France. For three years, a real-life monster, or monsters, ravaged the region, slaughtering by some accounts more than 100 people, mostly women and children, and inflicting severe injuries upon many others. Alarmed rural communities—and their economies—were virtually held hostage by the marauder, and local officials and Louis XV deployed dragoons and crack wolf hunters from far-off Normandy and the King’s own court to destroy the menace. And with the creature’s reign of terror occurring at the advent of the modern newspaper, it can be said the ferocious attacks in the Gévaudan region were one of the world's first media sensations.

Despite extensive historical documentation about this awesome predator, no one seemed to know exactly what it was. Theories abounded: Was it an exotic animal, such as a hyena, that had escaped from a menagerie? A werewolf? A wolf-dog hybrid? A new species? Some kind of conspiracy? Or, as was proposed by the local bishop, was it a scourge of God? To this day, debates on the true nature of La Bête, “The Beast,” continue.

With historical illustrations, composite sketches by the author, on-the-scene modern-day photographs, autopsy analysis, and fictionalized accounts, Beast takes a fascinating look at all the evidence, using a mix of history and modern biology to advance a theory that could solve one of the most bizarre and unexplained killing sprees of all time: France’s infamous Beast of the Gévaudan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Target (An FBI Thriller Book 3)*




  








FBI agents Dillon Savich and Lacey Sherlock are faced with the case of an abducted child in this “absorbing”(Publishers Weekly) FBI Thriller.

Escaping unwanted media attention after a notorious incident, Ramsey Hunt retreats into the solitude of a cabin high in the Colorado Rockies. But his isolation is shattered when he rescues a small girl in the forest and strangers invade his private meadow with intent to kill.

Molly Santera, the little girl’s mother, catches up with Ramsey and her daughter, mistaking him for the kidnapper. When she discovers that he instead saved Emma, there’s little time for thanks. With the strangers in pursuit, the trio flee to Chicago for sanctuary.

With an unexpected assist from FBI agents Dillon Savich and Lacey Sherlock, Molly and Ramsey begin to unravel the clues, and in the process they make an astonishing discovery as to the true nature of the target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Sherlock and Jack Chronicles*




  








Can one woman save Sherlock Holmes? Find out in this 3-book box set!

If you like well-drawn characters, humour, and a twist on a classic, you’ll love this spin on Sherlock Holmes.

Jack Hargreaves has been ducking and diving since she ran away from her past. However, a rash job move sees her working as a burglar’s assistant — and that burglar has come to the attention of Sherlock Holmes.

But escaping the great detective is just the beginning. The pair form an unlikely partnership, and Jack discovers that her past holds a secret of great interest to Holmes.

As a result she is caught up in a cat-and mouse game between an adversary who holds all the cards and a detective who cannot come out of the shadows…

The Sherlock & Jack Chronicles is a complete series of mystery novellas, comprising A Jar of Thursday, Something Blue and A Phoenix Rises.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Miami Massacre (The Executioner Book 4) *




  








In his war against the mob, the Executioner slams into the Florida coast like a one-man hurricane in the classic series from “a writer who spawned a genre” (The New York Times).

A sniper trained in the jungles of Vietnam, Mack Bolan is the kind of vigilante hero “who would make Jack Reacher think twice” (Empireonline.com). Unleashing his vengeance coast to coast, Bolan is waging a very personal war on organized crime. Now, with a cadre of Cuban revolutionaries on his side, it’s time for a hurricane called the Executioner to blindside Miami.

Bolan had planned to fight his way across the country, taking out branches of the syndicate one by one. Then comes a break Bolan never dreamed of: All of his enemies have assembled in the Sunshine State to finalize the elimination of the Executioner. For Bolan, the mob’s Miami summit is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to destroy the entire Mafia with one single blow.

Miami Massacre is the 4th book in the Executioner series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rainbow Six (John Clark Novel, A Book 2) *




  








In this #1 New York Times bestselling John Clark thriller, author Tom Clancy takes readers into the shadowy world of anti-terrorism and gets closer to reality than any government would care to admit...

Ex-Navy SEAL John Clark has been named the head of Rainbow, an international task force dedicated to combating terrorism. In a trial by fire, Clark is confronted with a violent chain of seemingly separate international incidents. But there is no way to predict the real threat: a group of terrorists like none the world has ever encountered, a band of men and women so extreme that their success could literally mean the end of life on earth as we know it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Legacy: A Novel *




  








The most shocking conspiracy theory of our time . . . is no longer a conspiracy theory, from the New York Times bestselling author of The Takeover

“Comparisons of Frey to Grisham and Clancy are apt—he's got the same ability to mesmerize his readers with fast-moving action, gripping intrigue, and larger-than-life characters.”—Booklist

Bond trader Cole Egan is on the edge of financial and professional ruin when he receives a surprising inheritance. His estranged father left him a key to a safe-deposit box. Inside the box is a videotape of the John F. Kennedy assassination—filmed from the other side of Dealey Plaza—proving beyond a doubt that there was a second gunman on the infamous “grassy knoll.”

It is a revelation that could shake the nation to its core. A prize worth millions to the person who possesses it. A secret that some will kill to keep. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Faraday, Maxwell, and the Electromagnetic Field: How Two Men Revolutionized Physics*




  







The story of two brilliant nineteenth-century scientists who discovered the electromagnetic field, laying the groundwork for the amazing technological and theoretical breakthroughs of the twentieth centuryTwo of the boldest and most creative scientists of all time were Michael Faraday (1791-1867) and James Clerk Maxwell (1831-1879). This is the story of how these two men - separated in age by forty years - discovered the existence of the electromagnetic field and devised a radically new theory which overturned the strictly mechanical view of the world that had prevailed since Newton's time.The authors, veteran science writers with special expertise in physics and engineering, have created a lively narrative that interweaves rich biographical detail from each man's life with clear explanations of their scientific accomplishments. Faraday was an autodidact, who overcame class prejudice and a lack of mathematical training to become renowned for his acute powers of experimental observation, technological skills, and prodigious scientific imagination. James Clerk Maxwell was highly regarded as one of the most brilliant mathematical physicists of the age. He made an enormous number of advances in his own right. But when he translated Faraday's ideas into mathematical language, thus creating field theory, this unified framework of electricity, magnetism and light became the basis for much of later, 20th-century physics.Faraday's and Maxwell's collaborative efforts gave rise to many of the technological innovations we take for granted today - from electric power generation to television, and much more. Told with panache, warmth, and clarity, this captivating story of their greatest work - in which each played an equal part - and their inspiring lives will bring new appreciation to these giants of science.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*When Women Ruled the World: Making the Renaissance in Europe*




  








In this game-changing revisionist history, a leading scholar of the Renaissance shows how four powerful women redefined the culture of European monarchy in the glorious sixteenth century.

The sixteenth century in Europe was a time of chronic destabilization in which institutions of traditional authority were challenged and religious wars seemed unending. Yet it also witnessed the remarkable flowering of a pacifist culture, cultivated by a cohort of extraordinary women rulers—most notably, Mary Tudor; Elizabeth I; Mary, Queen of Scots; and Catherine de’ Medici—whose lives were intertwined not only by blood and marriage, but by a shared recognition that their premier places in the world of just a few dozen European monarchs required them to bond together, as women, against the forces seeking to destroy them, if not the foundations of monarchy itself.

Recasting the complex relationships among these four queens, Maureen Quilligan, a leading scholar of the Renaissance, rewrites centuries of historical analysis that sought to depict their governments as riven by personal jealousies and petty revenges. Instead, When Women Ruled the World shows how these regents carefully engendered a culture of mutual respect, focusing on the gift-giving by which they aimed to ensure ties of friendship and alliance. As Quilligan demonstrates, gifts were no mere signals of affection, but inalienable possessions, often handed down through generations, that served as agents in the creation of a steep social hierarchy that allowed women to assume political authority beyond the confines of their gender.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A History Lover's Guide to New York City (History & Guide) *




  








This guidebook to the Big Apple goes beyond the traditional tour, offering visitors a fascinating exploration of the city’s rich history.

New York is a city of superlatives. It has the largest population, greatest wealth, broadest diversity, and most elegant museums in the nation. With that comes an amazing history that you can experience firsthand with this unique guide.

George Washington took his first oath of office on the steps of Federal Hall. Visitors can still dine at the famed Fraunces Tavern and worship at historic St. Paul’s Chapel. From the Brooklyn Bridge to stunning skyscrapers, the city celebrates its own history and that of the nation. Join author Alison Fortier as she traces the history and heritage of America’s largest metropolis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/23/22.

Currently $2.

*Black Hawk Down: A Story of Modern War *




  








Already a classic of war reporting and now reissued as a Grove Press paperback, Black Hawk Down is Mark Bowden’s brilliant account of the longest sustained firefight involving American troops since the Vietnam War. On October 3, 1993, about a hundred elite U.S. soldiers were dropped by helicopter into the teeming market in the heart of Mogadishu, Somalia. Their mission was to abduct two top lieutenants of a Somali warlord and return to base. It was supposed to take an hour. Instead, they found themselves pinned down through a long and terrible night fighting against thousands of heavily armed Somalis. The following morning, eighteen Americans were dead and more than seventy had been badly wounded.

Drawing on interviews from both sides, army records, audiotapes, and videos (some of the material is still classified), Bowden’s minute-by-minute narrative is one of the most exciting accounts of modern combat ever written—a riveting story that captures the heroism, courage, and brutality of battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/24/22.

Currently $2.

*Cryptonomicon *




  








With this extraordinary first volume in what promises to be an epoch-making masterpiece, Neal Stephenson hacks into the secret histories of nations and the private obsessions of men, decrypting with dazzling virtuosity the forces that shaped this century. As an added bonus, the e-book edition of this New York Times bestseller includes an excerpt from Stephenson's new novel, Seveneves.

In 1942, Lawrence Pritchard Waterhouse—mathematical genius and young Captain in the U.S. Navy—is assigned to detachment 2702. It is an outfit so secret that only a handful of people know it exists, and some of those people have names like Churchill and Roosevelt. The mission of Waterhouse and Detachment 2702—commanded by Marine Raider Bobby Shaftoe-is to keep the Nazis ignorant of the fact that Allied Intelligence has cracked the enemy's fabled Enigma code. It is a game, a cryptographic chess match between Waterhouse and his German counterpart, translated into action by the gung-ho Shaftoe and his forces.

Fast-forward to the present, where Waterhouse's crypto-hacker grandson, Randy, is attempting to create a "data haven" in Southeast Asia—a place where encrypted data can be stored and exchanged free of repression and scrutiny. As governments and multinationals attack the endeavor, Randy joins forces with Shaftoe's tough-as-nails granddaughter, Amy, to secretly salvage a sunken Nazi submarine that holds the key to keeping the dream of a data haven afloat. But soon their scheme brings to light a massive conspiracy with its roots in Detachment 2702 linked to an unbreakable Nazi code called Arethusa. And it will represent the path to unimaginable riches and a future of personal and digital liberty...or to universal totalitarianism reborn.

A breathtaking tour de force, and Neal Stephenson's most accomplished and affecting work to date, Cryptonomicon is profound and prophetic, hypnotic and hyper-driven, as it leaps forward and back between World War II and the World Wide Web, hinting all the while at a dark day-after-tomorrow. It is a work of great art, thought and creative daring; the product of a truly iconoclastic imagination working with white-hot intensity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lost Galaxy (Books 1-3): The Last Enemy, Beyond Revolt, Shadowland*




  








AN INVASION. A CONSPIRACY. ONE SHOT AT REDEMPTION.
Three never-before-published books bundled together!

The Lost Galaxy series follows the adventures of a lone lawman, his aging and possibly insane spaceship, and a trio of mercenaries, new recruits, and hardened criminals who are all swept together behind an alien invasion that could wipe out humanity.

As Provincial Sergeant Jack Bowman and his ragtag group race to save themselves and warn humanity of the invasion force, they learn that there is more at stake than anyone—human or alien—could have guessed.

A conspiracy could bring down everything in the galaxy...

Lost Galaxy (Books 1-3) is old-fashioned space opera at its best, perfect for fans of action-packed drama and fun!

If the top things you look for in your sci-fi are...


Action.
Action.
Action!
...then welcome to your next binge read.

Note: The Lost Galaxy series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!

Included in the box set:


The Last Enemy
Beyond Revolt
Shadowland


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lost Galaxy (Books 4-6): The Last Deceit, Swept Away, On Redemption*




  








Three never-before-published books bundled together!

The Lost Galaxy series follows the adventures of a lone lawman, his aging and possibly insane spaceship, and a trio of mercenaries, new recruits, and hardened criminals who are all swept together behind an alien invasion that could wipe out humanity.

Lost Galaxy (Books 4-6) is old-fashioned space opera at its best, perfect for fans of action-packed drama and fun!

Note: The Lost Galaxy series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!

Included in the box set:


The Last Deceit
Swept Away
On Redemption


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Throne of Glass *




  








After serving out a year of hard labor in the salt mines of Endovier for her crimes, 18-year-old assassin Celaena Sardothien is dragged before the Crown Prince. Prince Dorian offers her her freedom on one condition: she must act as his champion in a competition to find a new royal assassin.

Her opponents are men-thieves and assassins and warriors from across the empire, each sponsored by a member of the king's council. If she beats her opponents in a series of eliminations, she'll serve the kingdom for three years and then be granted her freedom.

Celaena finds her training sessions with the captain of the guard, Westfall, challenging and exhilirating. But she's bored stiff by court life. Things get a little more interesting when the prince starts to show interest in her... but it's the gruff Captain Westfall who seems to understand her best.

Then one of the other contestants turns up dead... quickly followed by another. Can Celaena figure out who the killer is before she becomes a victim? As the young assassin investigates, her search leads her to discover a greater destiny than she could possibly have imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sentenced to Troll Compendium: Books 1-3 (Collected Editions) *




  








Big. Brash. Barbaric. Who says a troll can’t be the hero?

You are what you choose to be. And after years of online trolling, Chad has become just that.

A troll. A rager.

When his online persona finally catches up to him, he's sentenced to thirty days of full-immersion therapy designed to improve his anger issues.

In order to experience what it's like on the other side, he's forced to play as a forest troll, a long-hated race in Isle of Mythos.

To make matters worse, there are other “heroes” sent to rid the world of evil, each one on their own paths of twisted redemption.

As Chad embraces the mantle of Chod the Barbarian Forest Troll, he quickly discovers that there's more to troll society than meets the eye, and his rage might be all that stands between them and extinction.

Trolling is easy, but being a hero…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Becoming Duchess Goldblatt *




  








One of the New York Times’ 20 Books to Read in 2020

“A tonic . . . Splendid . . . A respite . . . A summer cocktail of a book.”—Washington Post

“Unforgettable . . . Behind her brilliantly witty and uplifting message is a remarkable vulnerability and candor that reminds us that we are not alone in our struggles—and that we can, against all odds, get through them.”—Lori Gottlieb, New York Times best-selling author of Maybe You Should Talk to Someone

Part memoir and part joyful romp through the fields of imagination, the story behind a beloved pseudonymous Twitter account reveals how a writer deep in grief rebuilt a life worth living.

Becoming Duchess Goldblatt is two stories: that of the reclusive real-life writer who created a fictional character out of loneliness and thin air, and that of the magical Duchess Goldblatt herself, a bright light in the darkness of social media. Fans around the world are drawn to Her Grace’s voice, her wit, her life-affirming love for all humanity, and the fun and friendship of the community that’s sprung up around her.

@DuchessGoldblat (81 year-old literary icon, author of An Axe to Grind) brought people together in her name: in bookstores, museums, concerts, and coffee shops, and along the way, brought real friends home—foremost among them, Lyle Lovett.

“The only way to be reliably sure that the hero gets the girl at the end of the story is to be both the hero and the girl yourself.” — Duchess Goldblatt


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Girls in the Stilt House: A Novel*




  








THE USA TODAY BESTSELLER!

"Remarkable debut.... [a] nearly flawless tale of loss, perseverance and redemption."—Publishers Weekly, STARRED review

Set in 1920s Mississippi, this debut Southern novel weaves a beautiful and harrowing story of two teenage girls cast in an unlikely partnership through murder—perfect for readers of Where the Crawdads Sing and If the Creek Don't Rise.

Ada promised herself she would never go back to the Trace, to her hard life on the swamp and her harsh father. But now, after running away to Baton Rouge and briefly knowing a different kind of life, she finds herself with nowhere to go but back home. And she knows there will be a price to pay with her father.

Matilda, daughter of a sharecropper, is from the other side of the Trace. Doing what she can to protect her family from the whims and demands of some particularly callous locals is an ongoing struggle. She forms a plan to go north, to pack up the secrets she's holding about her life in the South and hang them on the line for all to see in Ohio.

As the two girls are drawn deeper into a dangerous world of bootleggers and moral corruption, they must come to terms with the complexities of their tenuous bond and a hidden past that links them in ways that could cost them their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Witch Haunt (A Dewsbury Down Paranormal Cozy Book 1) *




  








It's a shock to find my new attic apartment is haunted. Even worse, the ghost is a witch!

My life finally seems to be back on track when I arrive in the tiny town of Dewsbury Down, leaving my bitter ex-fiancé far behind. However, my fresh start soon takes a turn for the worse when I overlook the fine print on my new lease. The bit about how renters must share the rooms with a spirit and endure the disembodied howls of her invisible cat.

So far, so bad.

When the ghost reveals she's a witch and suggests I create a potion to put things right, I embark on a treasure hunt for obscure ingredients. A task made harder by her contact list being a good twenty years out of date.

Between juggling the demands of an unexpected job and ignoring my crush on the local café owner, there's little room for further surprises. But as more evidence about my ghost companion comes to light, I must investigate. Did she die from natural causes… or murder?

Dewsbury Down Paranormal Cozies are quick two-hour reads that will keep you on the edge of your seat without keeping you awake all night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tall, Dark and Troll: A Witch & Ghost Mystery (Mystic Brews Mysteries Book 2) *


*Book 1 is currently **Free Here.*






  








*She takes her java black and her killers convicted. But can she unmask a murderer before she’s ground to pieces?*
Witchy barista Ebrel Dymestl is fighting to get her new coffee roaster up to snuff while keeping her quaint community’s magic under wraps. So when two hikers stumble upon a corpse, she races in with her supernatural abilities to bring things to a swift close. But she’s certain trouble is percolating in her precious pixie town when the body and its spirit suddenly go up in steam.

With the Fae Queen’s top official expected for a visit, Ebrel's under high pressure to wrap the case up quickly and preserve the town’s reputation. But with her foe always one sip ahead, she’ll need help from her sarcastic feline familiar, spy-assassin bestie, and ex-boyfriend’s ghost to brew up an industrial-strength solution.

Can she serve up a hot cup of justice before she becomes the next item on the killer’s menu?

Tall, Dark and Troll is the second book in the charming Mystic Brews cozy mystery series. If you like demonic double-crosses, secretly magical towns, and heroines with a ragtag group of allies, then you’ll love Alyn Troy’s quirky tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Double Shot of Ghosts: A Witch & Ghost Cozy Mystery (Mystic Brews Mysteries Book 3) *




  








*A duo of deceased demanding justice. A ghost-whispering barista. Can she stop peril from percolating through her picturesque town?*

Coffee connoisseur April Storm can’t wait to knock the socks off an acclaimed fae food critic. She’s even called in a world-class-barista friend from America to help WOW! the critic. But just as she proudly finishes polishing her Welsh café’s cups, the anxious witch is horrified to find the critic’s archnemesis dead in a nearby alley. She has to hide the magic of her village from her American friend while the deceased demands answers. It’s up to April to filter through her town’s suspects and roast the Killer.

Trouble is also brewing next door at Black Bart’s pirate reunion. The quiet village gets a double shot of murder when a sailor meets his doom. The main suspects are one of April’s new pirate friends, or a long-dead undead pirate returned from Davy Jone’s locker. April prefers it to be neither.

Add in the usual trouble from her over-caffeinated snarky feline, and how the local inspector is eyeing her American friend as a prime suspect in at least one of the murders, April fears her small community’s reputation will end up in the dregs. But when yet another body stuns the town, this java girl races to scorch the assassin before another deadly déjà-brew.

Can April earn a Michelin star in serving up justice?

A Double Shot of Ghosts is the action-packed third book in the charismatic Mystic Brews cozy mystery series. If you like sassy heroines, investigative misfits, and crime served with perfect crema, then you’ll love Alyn Troy’s cappuccino caper.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lanterns, Lakes, & Larceny (A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series Book 21) *




  








Let me be the first person to welcome you to Normal, Kentucky located in the heart of the Daniel Boone National Forest. I'm Mae West the owner of Happy Trails Campground.

Over the past few months my love life has been on what you'd call a slippery slope. Just this past week I'd resigned to the fact that me and Hank Sharp was caput! Done with. No more!

And when I got a phone call during Bobby Ray's meeting with his birth mother from Hank, I felt like I was wrapped up between a nightmare and a dream.
Let me cut to the chase.
Hank's best friend Jerry Truman is a local private investigator and he's got a HUGE case that includes a dead body. Of course I've not stuck my nose in it because honestly it has nothing to do with me. Those are the kinda murders I like, but now that Hank has told me he's back and helping Jerry, and get this...they need me to use my sleuthing skills to help them, it's now my business.
One, because I love to snoop and two because by the sound of things, Hank Sharp misses me as much as I miss him.
You see, this case will be a double win!
At least that's what I thought until I'm the one staring into the barrel of a shot gun when I found out a little too much information.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hopscotch Homicide (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 16) *




  








When Zoe finds the body of the lunch lady on the hopscotch course the week before the new school year, she is pulled into a mystery that will find her volunteering as soccer mom, classroom mom, and PTA board member. It's funny, it's family, it's a Zak and Zoe murder investigation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Leap of Faith *




  







When Seattle Times reporter Ann Dexter investigates the suspicious death of a wealthy widow, she is determined to expose the woman's relationship with a psychic medium who stands to inherit everything. Ultimately Ann's search for the truth reveals the killer while challenging her core beliefs about love, life and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Burned: A Regan Reilly Mystery *




  








New York Times bestselling author Carol Higgins Clark's trademark light touch, humor, and quirky characters make for another wonderfully unpredictable mystery. Say "Aloha" to an unforgettable Hawaiian adventure!

L.A.-based private detective Regan Reilly gets a call from her best gal pal, urging her to come to Hawaii for one last girls' weekend before Regan ties the knot with Jack "no relation" Reilly, and so she happily packs her bags.

At the Waikiki Waters Playground and Resort, the body of Dorinda Dawes, the hotel's gossipy PR woman, washes ashore wearing a valuable lei that once belonged to a Hawaiian princess and was stolen from a museum in Honolulu thirty years ago.

The resort manager doesn't believe that Dorinda drowned accidentally and persuades Regan to take on the case. The more she starts digging, the more danger she is in. Can Regan find out what really happened before it's too late for her and the other vacationers at the Waikiki Waters?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lake: The most gripping, twisty and dark suspense thriller that you will read in 2021 *




  








*The truth lies just beneath the surface…*
Kate's world falls apart when her teenage son drowns in the waters by his school. She’s convinced it wasn’t just a tragic accident, but no one will listen.

Then, six years later, Kate unearths Michael’s lost diary and realises she may finally be able uncover what really happened that night.

But as she delves deeper, she begins to realise that she didn’t really know her son – or the people in his life – at all. And that, sometimes, secrets are better left submerged…

An absorbing, emotionally-charged and addictive page-turner that will keep you gripped into the dark hours, perfect for fans of Linda Green and Teresa Driscoll.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Girl A: An Unforgettable Psychological Thriller *




  








Someone thinks they know who she is—and what she did.“A psychological thriller with a chill factor off the charts! . . . a real nail-biter.” —The Eclectic Review

All Beth has ever wanted is a quiet life for her and her family. And that is what she has, until one evening a note is pushed through the door, with two words scrawled in menacing black ink: Found you.

As Beth’s neatly crafted life begins to unravel, an unseen menace torments her and those she loves. But who’s behind the threats?

Somebody is out to get Beth, but do they have the right woman?

Beth faces losing everything, and there is far more at stake than just her marriage . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Capitol Murder: A Novel (Ben Kincaid series Book 14) *




  








William Bernhardt’s bestselling novels featuring Oklahoma defense attorney Ben Kincaid capture the bare-knuckles reality of high-stakes criminal defense, as lofty ideals of justice clash with power, corruption, and wealth. In Capitol Murder, Bernhardt’s hard-charging hero takes on his most shocking, headline-making case yet.

Kincaid’s legal success has earned him a dubious reward: a journey through the looking glass into the Beltway. Here, in the heart of the nation’s capital, a powerful U.S. senator has been caught first in a sordid sex scandal, then in a case of murder.

Senate aide Veronica Cooper was found in a secret Senate office beneath the Capitol building, on Senator Todd Glancy’s favorite couch, blood pouring from the knife wound in her throat. The young woman’s death comes on the heels of the release of a sordid videotape depicting her and Senator Glancy in compromising positions.

With the senator’s reputation in tatters, the evidence against him–as a sexual predator and possibly a killer–mounts. By the time a nationally televised murder trial begins, Kincaid and his team know they’re facing the challenge of a lifetime. According to public opinion, and even in Kincaid’s most private thoughts, Glancy is one more politician who cannot admit his own culpability.

But while a dramatic trial unfolds in the courtroom–loaded with pitfalls, traps, and an astounding betrayal–another trial is taking place on the mean streets of D.C., as Kincaid’s investigator pursues a young woman who was a friend of Veronica Cooper’s, plunging Kincaid into a bizarre world of Goths, sadomasochists, and a community of self-proclaimed vampires. Somewhere in this violent underworld lies the secret behind Veronica Cooper’s demise . . . and the crux of Senator Glancy’s innocence or guilt.

In a case that pits Kincaid and his freewheeling partner Christina McCall against the brutal machinery of Washington politics, the answers they seek are hidden in a murderous maze of lies and hidden motives. And in William Bernhardt’s best novel yet, getting to the truth is an unparalleled experience in pure, satisfying suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*BLOODSHOT: A Cam Derringer Novel (Tropical Adventure Series Book 2)*


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*




  








*It's not a game anymore, it's real-and deadly.*
Cam Derringer is Key West’s favorite PI. While working out of his element in New York City, he becomes caught up in a deadly game of kill or be killed.The assassin known only as BLOODSHOT draws aim on Cam and his closest friends. It appeared to be a game dreamed up by a few bored millionaires until the shots became more deadly.Cam weaves his way through a battle of wits with the assassin using all his skills both above and below the law.With a new suspect at every turn, this fast-paced thriller leads Cam down a path of destruction, where he has to choose between reality and romanticism and ultimately between life and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Key West: Two Birds One Stone: A Cam Derringer Novel (Tropical Adventure Series Book 3) *




  








SOMETIMES YOU HAVE TO STRIKE FIRST–OR DIE.

When a cruise ship, bound for Key West, is robbed of twenty-million-dollars in jewels, all fingers point at Cam Derringer. Cam faces his most difficult challenge yet–staying a free man.
Events become worse when Cam becomes entangled in a web of drugs and murder. Someone wants him behind bars and will stop at nothing to see him there.
With Jack Stiller, watching his back and three of the most powerful women in Key West on his team, Cam fights for his life. With a new twist around every turn, Derringer takes on the task of becoming the hunter instead of the hunted.
What they don’t realize is that Cam will stop at nothing to protect the women he loves and they will always fight for their man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Vatican's Last Secret (James Dieter Book 1) *




  








Rated at 92% on Goodreads!!!
Over 60,000 copies/downloads now sold!
This book comes with a WARNING.
You will not be able to put it down once you start reading.

During the closing days of WWII, senior Nazi party and Vatican officials committed the most brazen robbery of all time.

In this fast-paced Thriller, Hans Dieter is a well-known philanthropist with a dark past. From his deathbed, he has one last story to relay to his son, Jim Dieter (retired Navy SEAL) and his best friend, Dan Flaherty, about the role he played in a robbery involving top Nazi and Vatican officials.

A robbery that for over 70 years, The Vatican has killed to keep its secret buried.

Now a deadly game of cat and mouse quickly ensues across the globe involving The Vatican, MI-6, and Interpol, all hot on the trail of Jim and Dan as they search to discover--The Vatican's Last Secret.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Code: A Cold War thriller (The Angus McKinnon Thrillers Book 1)*




  








A spy swap in the Syrian desert, a pirate attack in the Sulu Sea, a devastating confrontation in the Balkans …
Beirut 1963: Kim Philby defects to Moscow. As he boards his Soviet escape ship, unnoticed, a young ship’s officer passes him on the quayside. Valdis Ozols is disenchanted, idealistic and susceptible. And two men are waiting for him. Drawn into the shadowy world of espionage and a lifetime of deception and danger, Valdis reaches his lowest ebb in the harsh surroundings of a post-Soviet prison - until a ship’s bosun and fellow inmate, Angus McKinnon, becomes the Latvian’s trusted friend and confidante.

Together, the two men must break out and thwart a plan to annihilate a war-torn Balkan city. In doing so, an impossible choice must be made between the murder of tens of thousands of innocent citizens and the horrific killing of a young woman.

The Code spans the Cold War and beyond, from the Cuban missile crisis to the dawn of the Millennium. And it introduces us to marine investigator, Angus McKinnon and how he becomes entangled in the life-and-death world of espionage before confronting further hazardous assignments in Sea of Gold, Dark Ocean and Black Reef.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*When Animals Rescue: Amazing True Stories about Heroic and Helpful Creatures *




  








A Collection of True Tales of Animal Empathy and Altruism that will Inspire Us to Reflect on Our Own Human Nature

What do stories about humpback whales protecting a biologist from a shark, a pride of lions rescuing a girl from kidnappers, gorillas working together to dismantle poacher snares, a parrot warding off an attacker in a park, a chimpanzee consoling a human, and an elephant trying to rescue a baby rhino tell us about animal nature? And what might they suggest about our very own human nature?

Until just a few decades ago, there were only a few animals reported to behave empathetically and altruistically. More recently, the list of species who have been observed behaving in compassionate, helpful, and caring ways has grown exponentially, ranging from rats to elephants.

Rescued by a Whale presents dozens of astonishing and heart-warming stories about animals, such as chickens, horses, dolphins, and wolves, who engage in acts of helpful kindness. During a time in history when studies show that human empathy is decreasing, our knowledge about animal empathy is increasing. These true tales of heroism, kindness, and compassion suggest that we have far more in common with other animals than we once believed and provocatively suggest that what’s best about our human natures just might be our animal natures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Thousand May Fall: Life, Death, and Survival in the Union Army *




  








From a Pulitzer Prize finalist, a pathbreaking history of the Civil War centered on a regiment of immigrants and their brutal experience of the conflict.


The Civil War ended more than 150 years ago, yet our nation remains fiercely divided over its enduring legacies. In A Thousand May Fall, Pulitzer Prize finalist Brian Matthew Jordan returns us to the war itself, bringing us closer than perhaps any prior historian to the chaos of battle and the trials of military life. Creating an intimate, absorbing chronicle from the ordinary soldier’s perspective, he allows us to see the Civil War anew—and through unexpected eyes.

At the heart of Jordan’s vital account is the 107th Ohio Volunteer Infantry, which was at once representative and exceptional. Its ranks weathered the human ordeal of war in painstakingly routine ways, fighting in two defining battles, Chancellorsville and Gettysburg, each time in the thick of the killing. But the men of the 107th were not lauded as heroes for their bravery and their suffering. Most of them were ethnic Germans, set apart by language and identity, and their loyalties were regularly questioned by a nativist Northern press. We so often assume that the Civil War was a uniquely American conflict, yet Jordan emphasizes the forgotten contributions made by immigrants to the Union cause. An incredible one quarter of the Union army was foreign born, he shows, with 200,000 native Germans alone fighting to save their adopted homeland and prove their patriotism.

In the course of its service, the 107th Ohio was decimated five times over, and although one of its members earned the Medal of Honor for his daring performance in a skirmish in South Carolina, few others achieved any lasting distinction. Reclaiming these men for posterity, Jordan reveals that even as they endured the horrible extremes of war, the Ohioans contemplated the deeper meanings of the conflict at every turn—from personal questions of citizenship and belonging to the overriding matter of slavery and emancipation.

Based on prodigious new research, including diaries, letters, and unpublished memoirs, A Thousand May Fall is a pioneering, revelatory history that restores the common man and the immigrant striver to the center of the Civil War. In our age of fractured politics and emboldened nativism, Jordan forces us to confront the wrenching human realities, and often-forgotten stakes, of the bloodiest episode in our nation’s history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Robert E. Lee and Me: A Southerner's Reckoning with the Myth of the Lost Cause *




  








"Ty Seidule scorches us with the truth and rivets us with his fierce sense of moral urgency." --Ron Chernow

In a forceful but humane narrative, former soldier and head of the West Point history department Ty Seidule's Robert E. Lee and Me challenges the myths and lies of the Confederate legacy—and explores why some of this country’s oldest wounds have never healed.

Ty Seidule grew up revering Robert E. Lee. From his southern childhood to his service in the U.S. Army, every part of his life reinforced the Lost Cause myth: that Lee was the greatest man who ever lived, and that the Confederates were underdogs who lost the Civil War with honor. Now, as a retired brigadier general and Professor Emeritus of History at West Point, his view has radically changed. From a soldier, a scholar, and a southerner, Ty Seidule believes that American history demands a reckoning.

In a unique blend of history and reflection, Seidule deconstructs the truth about the Confederacy—that its undisputed primary goal was the subjugation and enslavement of Black Americans—and directly challenges the idea of honoring those who labored to preserve that system and committed treason in their failed attempt to achieve it. Through the arc of Seidule’s own life, as well as the culture that formed him, he seeks a path to understanding why the facts of the Civil War have remained buried beneath layers of myth and even outright lies—and how they embody a cultural gulf that separates millions of Americans to this day.

Part history lecture, part meditation on the Civil War and its fallout, and part memoir, Robert E. Lee and Me challenges the deeply-held legends and myths of the Confederacy—and provides a surprising interpretation of essential truths that our country still has a difficult time articulating and accepting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The True Story of Tom Dooley: From Western North Carolina Mystery to Folk Legend (True Crime) *




  








The crime that shocked post-Civil War America and inspired the folk song that became The Kingston Trio’s hit, “Tom Dooley.”

At the conclusion of the Civil War, Wilkes County, North Carolina, was the site of the nation’s first nationally publicized crime of passion. In the wake of a tumultuous love affair and a mysterious chain of events, Tom Dooley was tried, convicted and hanged for the murder of Laura Foster. This notorious crime became an inspiration for musicians, writers and storytellers ever since, creating a mystery of mythic proportions. Through newspaper articles, trial documents and public records, Dr. John E. Fletcher brings this dramatic case to life, providing the long-awaited factual account of the legendary murder. Join the investigation into one of the country’s most enduring thrillers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Border Outlaws: An Authentic and Thrilling History of the Most Noted Bandits of Ancient Or Modern Times: The Younger Brothers, Jesse and Frank James, and Their Comrades In Crime *




  








*Jesse James, Frank James and the Younger brothers were some of the most notorious outlaws of nineteenth century America.*


They terrorized the towns and countryside across the West, robbing banks, committing murders, holding up stage coaches and stealing from helpless citizens.

The story of these infamous villains begins with the outbreak of the American Civil War when the Younger brothers signed up for the Confederacy to fight in Quantrill’s vicious band of guerrillas.

Buel takes the reader through the actions undertaken by the group as they fought for the South in quick lightning strikes against the armies of the North, developing tactics that would come in useful in their later lives.

After the end of the war Buel explains how the gang slipped effortlessly from guerrilla warfare to bank robberies, evading capture and killing opponents.

They could not evade lawmen and vigilantes forever, Buel explains in vivid detail the gang’s eventual demise.

The Border Outlaws is essential reading for anyone interested in the American Civil War and the actions of Quantrill’s raiders as well as outlaws of the Old West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Reminiscences of a Marine *




  








*“Although there have been many men who have left their mark on the United States Marine Corps, few have created such a lasting impression as John Archer Lejeune." Historical Studies*


The Reminiscences of a Marine is the fascinating account of the life of one of the greatest Marines, John Archer Lejeune: naval cadet, Marine Corps lieutenant, WW1 Division Commander and Commandant of the Marine Corps.

His autobiography recalls his childhood in Louisiana as the son of a Confederate Officer, his education at Louisiana State University and his entrance into the Naval Academy.

Upon joining the Marine Corps in 1890, Lejeune’s career took him to Europe, Mexico, Cuba and the Philippines. In addition to detailed account of military events, Lejeune provides an insightful record of the lives of the people he encountered, making his book an important source for early twentieth century history.

Stationed in Cuba during the Spanish-American War, he assumed command of the Marine Corps of the U.S.S Cincinnati.

With the outbreak of war in Europe in 1914 and the U.S. declaration in 1917, Lejeune saw it as his duty to fight for his country and fought tooth and nail, first to be stationed in France and then to increase the numbers of Marines serving on the ground in Europe and to push for the formation of a dedicated Marine division.

Reporting to General Pershing, he assumed command of a brigade in the 32nd Division and in July 1918, becoming only the second Marine to obtain such a position in the Army, he was given the command of the 2nd Infantry Division of the American Expeditionary Force, remaining in this post until the cessation of war.

As Commander of the 2nd Division, he oversaw the famous victories at the Battle of Blanc Mont Ridge and Meuse-Argonne. His division was commended for its exemplary performance in WWI: it was awarded the Croix des Guerre three times and personally praised by General Pershing.

On his return to the States, Lejeune was appointed Commandant of the Marine Corps. His memoir is a compelling insight into the career of one of the greatest U.S. Marines.

“There is no doubt that the modern Marine Corps can trace its roots to Major General Lejeune. He was a skilled soldier, a visionary, and a leader of uncommon talent whose decisions, guidance and foresight are still being felt by today’s Marines.” — Historical Studies


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*"With the Help of God and a Few Marines": The Battles of Chateau Thierry and Belleau Wood *




  








”When the United States declared war on Germany, a thrill went through the Marine Corps, for we were fighting men all and we learned that Marines were to be rushed over to France to take their stand on the Frontier of Liberty beside the battle-scarred veterans of France and Great Britain.”

Brigidier General Albertus W. Catlin and his fellow marines were among the first American soldiers sent across to France in World War One and within months they were thrown into the thick of the action.

As the Germans made a last ditch attempt to break through allied lines and capture Paris it was the marines who stood in their way.

In the bloody days of June 1918 Catlin and his small band of marines fought ferociously against the Germans, utilising all the training that they had been through and showing the true metal of the marines.

It is a period that has gone down as one of the greatest achievements of the United States Marines Corps.

This fascinating history of the marines and their involvement in World War One was written during Catlin’s recovery period after he had been shot by a sniper during the sixth day of the Battle of Belleau Wood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Happiest Man on Earth: The Beautiful Life of an Auschwitz Survivor *




  








A New York Times Bestseller

In this uplifting memoir in the vein of The Last Lecture and Man’s Search for Meaning, a Holocaust survivor pays tribute to those who were lost by telling his story, sharing his wisdom, and living his best possible life.

Born in Leipzig, Germany, into a Jewish family, Eddie Jaku was a teenager when his world was turned upside-down. On November 9, 1938, during the terrifying violence of Kristallnacht, the Night of Broken Glass, Eddie was beaten by SS thugs, arrested, and sent to a concentration camp with thousands of other Jews across Germany. Every day of the next seven years of his life, Eddie faced unimaginable horrors in Buchenwald, Auschwitz, and finally on a forced death march during the Third Reich’s final days. The Nazis took everything from Eddie—his family, his friends, and his country. But they did not break his spirit.

Against unbelievable odds, Eddie found the will to survive. Overwhelming grateful, he made a promise: he would smile every day in thanks for the precious gift he was given and to honor the six million Jews murdered by Hitler. Today, at 100 years of age, despite all he suffered, Eddie calls himself the “happiest man on earth.” In his remarkable memoir, this born storyteller shares his wisdom and reflects on how he has led his best possible life, talking warmly and openly about the power of gratitude, tolerance, and kindness. Life can be beautiful if you make it beautiful. With The Happiest Man on Earth, Eddie shows us how. 

Filled with his insights on friendship, family, health, ethics, love, and hatred, and the simple beliefs that have shaped him, The Happiest Man on Earth offers timeless lessons for readers of all ages, especially for young people today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Soldiers of Freedom: The WWII Story of Patton's Panthers and the Edelweiss Pirates (World War Two Series Book 5) *




  








Winner American Fiction Best Book Awards and Readers' Favorite Book Awards

SOLDIERS OF FREEDOM is the true story of the 1944-1945 War in Western Europe and the final Allied struggle to conquer Nazi Germany. The story is told through the eyes of William McBurney, a tank gunner in the 761st Tank Battalion, the first African-American tank unit in U.S. history; dynamic General George S. Patton, Jr., commander of the U.S. Third Army; and Angela Lange, a sixteen-year-old German resistance fighter with the anti-Nazi Edelweiss Pirates in Cologne. While Patton's forces liberate France and Belgium, fight in the grueling Battle of the Bulge, and cross the Rhine to conquer Germany, U.S. tanker William McBurney and his Black Panthers must fight two wars at once: one against the German army, the other against the racism of their fellow white soldiers. Meanwhile, as the Allies drive into Germany, Edelweiss Pirate Angela Lange must survive the Allied bombing of Cologne while she engages in fierce resistance against the Hitler Youth and Nazis and is hunted down by the Gestapo.

Fans of Beneath A Scarlet Sky, Adam Makos's Spearhead and A Higher Call, and the WWII novels of Ken Follett (Winter of the World, Jackdaws, Eye of the Needle) will enjoy the real-life heroism of the 761st Black Panthers and legendary Patton to liberate Europe, and the Edelweiss Pirates to combat Nazism, in this historically accurate tale of the final epic struggle in WWII Western Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/24/22.

Currently $3.

*The Road Not Taken: Edward Lansdale and the American Tragedy in Vietnam *




  







Finalist for the Pulitzer Prize (Biography)

A New York Times bestseller, this “epic and elegant” biography (Wall Street Journal) profoundly recasts our understanding of the Vietnam War.

Praised as a “superb scholarly achievement” (Foreign Policy), The Road Not Taken confirms Max Boot’s role as a “master chronicler” (Washington Times) of American military affairs. Through dozens of interviews and never-before-seen documents, Boot rescues Edward Lansdale (1908–1987) from historical ignominy to “restore a sense of proportion” to this “political Svengali, or ‘Lawrence of Asia’ ”(The New Yorker). Boot demonstrates how Lansdale, the man said to be the fictional model for Graham Greene’s The Quiet American, pioneered a “hearts and minds” diplomacy, first in the Philippines and then in Vietnam. Bringing a tragic complexity to Lansdale and a nuanced analysis to his visionary foreign policy, Boot suggests Vietnam could have been different had we only listened.

With contemporary reverberations in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria, The Road Not Taken is a “judicious and absorbing” (New York Times Book Review) biography of lasting historical consequence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/25/22.

Currently $1.

*Planet B (Architects of the Apocalypse, Book 1) *




  








2069:EARTH IS DYING AND SOCIETY IS ON THE BRINK OF COLLAPSE
We are out of time to save the planet. Now, all that’s left is to watch the world burn, but the apocalypse is about to take an unexpected twist.

Alice Rice has discovered the impossible: a potentially habitable world that’s just a stone’s throw away from Earth. The media is calling it Planet B.

PEOPLE ARE DISAPPEARING
Detective Layla Bester was about to marry the love of her life when she learned that he slept with her best friend. Now, she’s alone and starting over in the once great city of New York. But the world has more than enough troubles to make hers feel small, and a new one has just been added: people are vanishing, and no one knows where they’re being taken.

AND A WAR IS BREWING
Meanwhile, Billionaire Preston Baylor is leading the race to reach Planet B, but competing space programs are heating up political tensions and driving superpowers ever closer to war.

Climatologist Bruce Gordon believes an incomprehensibly powerful species sent Planet B to us, but who are our mysterious saviors, why are they hiding, and what do they want? As time goes by, it becomes clear that even if their intentions were good, our own self-destructive natures could be all it takes to wipe us out.

Planet B is an apocalyptic thriller by million-copy bestseller, Jasper T. Scott. If you liked Under the Dome by Stephen King, or Maze Runner by James Dashner, then this book is for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Rules of Supervillainy (The Supervillainy Saga Book 1) *




  








ENJOY THE BEST-SELLING SUPERHERO PARODY!

Gary Karkofsky is an ordinary guy with an ordinary life living in an extraordinary world. Supervillains, heroes, and monsters are a common part of the world he inhabits. Yet, after the death of his hometown's resident superhero, he gains the amazing gift of the late champion's magical cloak. Deciding he prefers to be rich rather than good, Gary embarks on a career as Merciless: The Supervillain Without Mercy.

But is he evil enough to be a villain in America's most crime-ridden city?

Gary soon finds himself surrounded by a host of the worst of Falconcrest City's toughest criminals. Supported by his long-suffering wife, his ex-girlfriend turned professional henchwoman, and a has-been evil mastermind, Gary may end up being not the hero they want but the villain they need.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tender Is the Flesh *




  








Working at the local processing plant, Marcos is in the business of slaughtering humans—though no one calls them that anymore.

His wife has left him, his father is sinking into dementia, and Marcos tries not to think too hard about how he makes a living. After all, it happened so quickly. First, it was reported that an infectious virus has made all animal meat poisonous to humans. Then governments initiated the “Transition.” Now, eating human meat—“special meat”—is legal. Marcos tries to stick to numbers, consignments, processing.

Then one day he’s given a gift: a live specimen of the finest quality. Though he’s aware that any form of personal contact is forbidden on pain of death, little by little he starts to treat her like a human being. And soon, he becomes tortured by what has been lost—and what might still be saved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Food: A Love Story *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “A brilliantly funny tribute to the simple pleasures of eating” (Parade) from the author of Dad Is Fat

Have you ever finished a meal that tasted horrible but not noticed until the last bite? Eaten in your car so you wouldn’t have to share with your children? Gotten hungry while watching a dog food commercial? Does the presence of green vegetables make you angry?

If you answered yes to any of the following questions, you are pretty pathetic, but you are not alone. Feast along with America’s favorite food comedian, bestselling author, and male supermodel Jim Gaffigan as he digs into his specialty: stuffing his face. Food: A Love Story is an in-depth, thoroughly uninformed look at everything from health food to things that people actually enjoy eating.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Call of the American Wild: A Tenderfoot's Escape to Alaska *




  








“A wild adventure.” —Independent

A man, an axe, and a dog named Fuzzy . . . let the adventure begin! Trapped in a job he hated and up to his neck in debt, Guy Grieve’s life was going nowhere. But with a stroke of luck, his dream of escaping it all to live in the remote Alaskan tundra suddenly came true. Miles from the nearest human being and armed with only the most basic equipment, Guy built a log cabin from scratch and began carving a life for himself through fishing, hunting, and diligently avoiding bears. Packed with adventure, humor, and insight, this is the gripping story of an ordinary man learning the ways of the wild.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Auntie Poldi And The Handsome Antonio (An Auntie Poldi Adventure)*




  








Sicily’s most glamorous gumshoe Auntie Poldi (“Long may she reign.”*) just can’t enjoy a honeymoon period in peace—enter one ex-husband, a mysterious moniker, and a prize the Mafia would kill for.


All the beloved, irascible Auntie Poldi wanted from her Sicilian retirement was time to enjoy sunshine, a free-flowing supply of wine, and a sultry romance with Chief Inspector Montana. But then her idyll is rudely disrupted by the last person she wants to see on her doorstep--John Owenya, detective inspector with the Tanzanian Ministry of Home Affairs, who is also her estranged lying cheat of a husband.

Not only is John's sudden reappearance putting a kink in Poldi's dreamy love affair with Vito Montana, but his presence also comes with a plea for help--and unwanted clashes with Mafia.

Where is John's half-brother? What is the ten-million-dollar "it" that John's brother was last seen with that has both the Sicilian and Tanzanian mobs in a frenzy? With only a postcard that has a phone number and a name, "Handsome Antonio," on the back, Auntie Poldi hops begrudgingly (albeit with a great deal of gumption and panache) back into the saddle (in this case, an immaculate red Maserati Cabrio from the 80s with cream leather upholstery). The faster she finds Handsome Antonio, the sooner she can get John Owenya out of her hair and love-life. But the people Poldi discovers along the way may very well knock her immaculate wig askew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*AWOL at Ala Moana (Maile Spencer Honolulu Tour Guide Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Meet Maile Spencer, and her cozy mystery series from Kay Hadashi, with fun characters, plots, schemes, and deceit!*
After losing her job, Maile needs money in a hurry. Setting aside her ego to work for her brother-in-law, she gets a job as a tour guide in her hometown of Honolulu.

On her first day, Maile realizes the tourists know more about world famous island sights than she does. Once their attention drifts, the trouble starts. When the drunk in the tour group staggers off, Maile goes in search of him. What she finds is a dead man next to a dumpster--and the knowledge that she's the worst tour guide ever. She'd simply like to walk away from the drama, until she feels the clasp of handcuffs on her wrists.

Join Maile as she contends with her impending divorce, getting her real job back, sketchy characters with shady pasts, and her Hawaiian heritage that rules her life!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cutie Pies and Deadly Lies (MURDER IN THE MIX Book 1) *




  








*A baker who sees the dead. One too many suitors. And a killer. Living in Honey Hollow can be murder.
*
*Cozy Mystery*
Love your books with humor, sass and murder? You’ll devour the Murder in the Mix Series! HILARIOUS cozy mystery from New York Times bestselling author Addison Moore.

My name is Lottie Lemon and I see dead people. Okay, so I rarely see dead people, mostly I see furry creatures of the dearly departed variety. And for some reason those sweet, fluffy albeit paranormal cuties always seem to act as a not-so-great harbinger of deadly things to come for their previous owner. So when I saw that sweet orange tabby twirling around my landlord’s ankles, I figured Merilee was in for trouble. Personally, I was hoping for a skinned knee—what I got was a top spot in an open homicide investigation. Throw in a hot judge and an ornery detective that oozes testosterone and that pretty much sums up my life right about now. Have I mentioned how cute that detective is?

Lottie Lemon has a bakery to tend to, a budding romance with perhaps one too many suitors and she has the supernatural ability to see the dead—which are always harbingers for ominous things to come. Throw in a string of murders and her insatiable thirst for justice and you’ll have more chaos than you know what to do with.

Living in the small town of Honey Hollow can be murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wedding Cake Carnage (MURDER IN THE MIX Book 11) *




  








A baker who sees the dead. One too many suitors. And a killer. Living in Honey Hollow can be murder.
*A laugh out loud COZY MYSTERY by New York Times Bestseller Addison Moore. Each book in the series can be read individually so dive on in!

My name is Lottie Lemon and I see dead people. Okay, so I rarely see dead people, mostly I see furry creatures of the dearly departed variety, who have come back from the other side to warn me of their previous owners impending doom.
Someone very close to me is missing—and it’s been a nightmare ever since they've disappeared. To top it all off, I stumbled upon a body at the Bridal Expo. My sister’s wedding is just weeks away, and I volunteered to take over a to-do list at least a mile long. Add an ornery talking tiger, an unruly child poltergeist, a firework spectacular and you’ll have the most explosive July Honey Hollow has ever seen.

Lottie Lemon has a brand new bakery to tend to, a budding romance with perhaps one too many suitors, and she has the supernatural ability to see the dead—which are always harbingers for ominous things to come. Throw in the occasional ghost of the human variety, a string of murders, and her insatiable thirst for justice, and you’ll have more chaos than you know what to do with. Living in the small town of Honey Hollow can be murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sympathetic Magic (Familiar Kitten Mysteries Book 3) *




  








When someone close to Kinsley is cursed, she turns to a Voodoo Priestess to help her break the awful spell. This seems to be the right solution… until the Priestess turns up dead.

A detective from New Orleans arrives in Coventry, determined to prove that Kinsley had something to do with the murder.

Worse yet, the Priestess’s husband, and fellow Voodoo Priest, rolls into town the next day, but he’s not looking for justice. His eye is on revenge. But, is he as innocent as he claims to be? After all, most people know that most of the time, it’s the husband that did the deed…

But the suspect list doesn’t end there. A few Coventry residents didn’t like that Kinsley brought a Voodoo Priestess into their town. Did it make them angry enough to kill?

Kinsley and friends are a pinprick away from danger while working to solve this case. Can she conjure the truth? Or will Kinsley end up caught in a killer’s bedeviled snare?

Come along as the intrepid residents of Coventry solve this crime one spell at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hope Springs Infernal (Familiar Kitten Mysteries Book 16) *




  








Donuts and demons, oh my!

When Brighton Skeenbaur comes out of retirement, she comes out swinging. One minute she’s minding her own business, attending her monthly book club, and the next… bam, she’s staring at a dead body.

It’s been a long time since Brighton got involved in a murder mystery, but this time, she feels compelled. While her sleuthing puts her at odds with her son-in-law, and his entire department, Brighton can’t back down.

But Kinsley is glad for the help. She’s up to her neck in Coven issues and did not want to get involved in another murder mystery. Still, she’ll lend a helping hand whenever she can. And as always, Meri is more than willing to lend a helping paw.

After all these years, can Brighton still solve a crime one spell at a time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Gaudy Night (The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Book 12) *




  








Oxford is full of memories—and threats of murder—for Harriet Vane and Lord Peter Wimsey in this mystery that “stands out even among Miss Sayers’s novels” (The Times Literary Supplement).

Since she graduated from Oxford’s Shrewsbury College, Harriet Vane has found fame by writing novels about ingenious murders. She also won infamy when she was accused of committing a murder herself. It took a timely intervention from the debonair Lord Peter Wimsey to save her from the gallows, and since then she has devoted her spare time to resisting his attempts to marry her. Putting aside her lingering shame from the trial, Harriet returns to Oxford for her college reunion with her head held high—only to find that her life is in danger once again.

The first poison-pen letter calls her a “dirty murderess,” and those that follow are no kinder. As the threats become more frightening, she calls on Lord Peter for help. Among the dons of Oxford lurks a killer, but it will take more than a superior education to match Lord Peter and the daring Harriet.

Gaudy Night is the 12th book in the Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries, but you may enjoy the series by reading the books in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sunday the Rabbi Stayed Home (The Rabbi Small Mysteries) *




  








As Passover approaches, Rabbi Small contends with infighting, backstabbing, and an actual murder in this New York Times bestseller

As Rabbi David Small’s 5-year contract winds down at the synagogue in Barnard’s Crossing, Massachusetts, some members of the congregation are plotting to remove him; others are whispering about starting a new temple of their own across the street. When the rabbi gets an invitation to perform Passover services at a local university, he’s eager to get away from the bickering and spend a few days on campus. But instead of peace and enlightenment, he finds a murder wrapped up in drug deals and racial tensions.

From tuned-out hippies to political zealots, the college is full of potential suspects. Once again it’s up to the rabbi to draw on his deductive skills to solve the case—and avoid getting sucked into the bitter culture war—before the killer strikes again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Day the Rabbi Resigned (The Rabbi Small Mysteries)*




  








Rabbi Small has left the synagogue, but he’s not done with sleuthing, in this “engaging” mystery from the New York Times–bestselling author (New York Newsday).

After three decades of dealing with temple politics and getting involved with more than a handful of murder investigations, Rabbi David Small is ready to retire from his synagogue in the cozy Boston suburb of Barnard’s Crossing. For years, his secret desire has been to permanently take up teaching, but when he finally leaves the synagogue to pursue that dream, life at a university proves more dangerous than he thought.

Late at night, a notoriously ambitious college professor dies in a car wreck. The academic had been drinking heavily, but evidence suggests that the crash might not have been an accident. The local police are stumped and enlist the only detective they know whose astute eye and quick mind come from a higher power: Rabbi Small.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Chinese Shawl (The Miss Silver Mysteries Book 5) *




  








In this classic British mystery starring a sleuth “who has her place in detective fiction as surely as Lord Peter Wimsey or Hercule Poirot,” Miss Silver investigates a murder that may have its roots in a new romance—or an old family feud (Manchester Evening News).

An amateur who happened on a career in theater, Tanis Lyle has just finished filming her first motion picture. The young woman has electric charm, and seems to hypnotize all who meet her—including Laura Fane, a distant cousin who, because of a long-standing family feud, has never been allowed to meet her glamorous relative.

But while all of London seems to love Tanis, her powerful effect on men causes some to despise her. And when the actress’s life is cut short by an unknown hand, investigator Miss Maud Silver will have to hunt for a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Chalk Pit (Ruth Galloway Mysteries Book 9) *




  







Ruth Galloway—whom #1 New York Times bestselling author Louise Penny calls “a captivating amateur sleuth”—investigates a string of murders deep within the abandoned tunnels of Norwich in award-winning mystery. Winner of the CWA Dagger in the Library Award ¶

Far below Norwich is a maze of old mining tunnels. When Ruth Galloway is called to examine a set of human remains in one of them, she notices the bones are almost translucent, a sign they were boiled soon after death. Once more, she finds herself at the helm of a murder investigation. Meanwhile, DCI Nelson is looking for a homeless woman who he hears has gone “underground.” Could she have disappeared into the labyrinth? And if so, is she connected to the body Ruth found? As Ruth and Nelson investigate the tunnels, they hear rumors of secret societies, cannibalism, and ritual killings. And when a dead body is found with a map of what seems to be the full maze, they realize their hunt for the killer has only just begun—and that more bodies may be underfoot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ax Murders of Saxtown: The Unsolved Crime That Terrorized a Town and Shocked the Nation *




  








Kansas City Star's '100 best books of 2014'

An entire household massacred. A family feud. A sheriff found dead. Neighbor turned against neighbor. Reports of ghosts, bounty hunters, deathbed confessions, and legacy fortunes.
In 1874, the Saxtown massacre rocked a nation reeling from economic depression and shattered a small German immigrant farming community in Illinois. The murder of the Stelzriede family led investigators through forests and farmland, chasing footprints, bloody tobacco leaves, and the marks of an ax dragged away from the scene.

Nicholas J. C. Pistor's The Ax Murders of Saxtown is a gripping tale of suspense and suspicion that exposes brand new information about the century-old crime and showcases the flaws of the nineteenth-century justice system.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Cold Dark Place (An Emily Kenyon Thriller Book 1) *




  








“Olsen will scare you—and you’ll love it.”
—Lee Child

In a secluded farm house in the Pacific Northwest, a family has been slaughtered—and a teenage son has disappeared. Single mother and cop Emily Kenyon spearheads a dark hunt for a killer. But Emily’s teenage daughter Jenna is one step ahead of her. Then another family is butchered, and another. As Emily fits the puzzle pieces together, she makes a chilling discovery: the killer is coming after her and her daughter . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Surgeon: A Rizzoli & Isles Novel*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “A briskly paced, terrifically suspenseful work that steadily builds toward a tense and terrifying climax.”—People (Page-turner of the week)

This ebook edition contains a special preview of Tess Gerritsen’s I Know a Secret.

He slips into homes at night and walks silently into bedrooms where women lie sleeping, about to awaken to a living nightmare. The precision of his methods suggests that he is a deranged man of medicine, prompting the Boston newspapers to dub him “The Surgeon.” Led by Detectives Thomas Moore and Jane Rizzoli, the cops must consult the victim of a nearly identical crime: Two years ago, Dr. Catherine Cordell fought back and filled an attacker before he could complete his assault. Now this new killer is re-creating, with chilling accuracy, the details of Cordell’s ordeal. With every new murder he seems to be taunting her, cutting ever closer, from her hospital to her home. And neither Moore nor Rizzoli can protect Cordell from a ruthless hunter who somehow understands—and savors—the secret fears of every woman he kills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Keepsake: A Rizzoli & Isles Novel*




  








Jane Rizzoli and Maura Isles—the inspiration for the hit TNT series—continue their bestselling crime-solving streak.

For untold years, the perfectly preserved mummy had lain forgotten in the dusty basement of Boston’s Crispin Museum. Dubbed “Madam X,” the recently rediscovered mummy is, to all appearances, an ancient Egyptian artifact. But medical examiner Maura Isles discovers a macabre message hidden within the corpse–horrifying proof that this “centuries-old” relic is instead a modern-day murder victim. When the grisly remains of two other women are found, it becomes clear to Maura and Boston homicide detective Jane Rizzoli that a maniac is at large. Now Maura and Jane must unravel a murderer’s twisted endgame before the Archaeology Killer adds another chilling artifact to his monstrous collection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Voice Inside: A Thriller (Frost Easton Book 2) *




  








In the follow-up to bestselling psychological thriller The Night Bird, a serial killer mistakenly set free becomes a city’s worst nightmare—and a detective’s deadliest challenge.

Four years after serial killer Rudy Cutter was sent away for life, San Francisco homicide inspector Frost Easton uncovers a terrible lie: his closest friend planted false evidence to put Cutter behind bars. When he’s forced to reveal the truth, his sister’s killer is back on the streets.

Desperate to take Cutter down again, the detective finds a new ally in Eden Shay. She wrote a book about Cutter and knows more about him than anyone. And she’s terrified. Because for four years, Cutter has been nursing revenge day after stolen day.

Staying ahead of the game of a killer who’s determined to strike again is not going to be easy. Not when Frost is battling his own demons. Not when the game is becoming so personal. And not when the killer’s next move is unlike anything Frost expected.

Winner of the Minnesota Book Award for Genre Fiction


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Closer Than Blood (A Waterman & Stark Thriller Book 2) *




  








The #1 New York Times bestselling author of If You Tell “keeps his readers Velcroed to the edge of their seats from first page to last” (Bookreporter.com).

“You’ll sleep with the lights on after reading Gregg Olsen.”—Allison Brennan

“Olsen will have you on the edge of your seat.”—Lee Child

The first time was easy. No one ever suspected the victim had been murdered. The crime long buried, the dark passions guiding the killer’s hand are still alive. But the need for revenge cannot be denied. Only one person can stop the killing. Only one person can identify the killer. Only one person knows the face of death—is as close as the face in the mirror . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bunker (Mission Critical Series Book 1) *




  








Cyber-Attacks. EMPs. Invasion. War. When the end comes, few will have the ability to survive.

When a coordinated EMP attack takes out the nation’s power grid, a small town finds itself at ground zero of an all-out foreign invasion.

With limited options and no time to prepare, the citizens have no choice but to turn to a mysterious drifter, Jack Bunker, for help.

The former combat engineer has the skills to keep them alive, but he won’t be able to do it alone, not against an overwhelmingly superior force.

Somehow he’ll have to find a way to transform the mild-mannered townsfolk into military-grade warriors and lead them into battle, despite his dark past that leads some to wonder whose side is he really on?

The Bunker series is a 6-part explosive, high-octane Rambo Meets Red Dawn survival thriller. If you like pulse-pounding action, resourceful warriors, and deep political intrigue, then you’ll love this bestselling tale of true grit from USA Today Bestselling Author Jay J. Falconer. Perfect for fans of Bobby Akart, Boyd Craven, Ryan Schow, Grace Hamilton, Harley Tate, Jack Hunt, Franklin Horton, M L Banner, AR Shaw, and Jack Hunt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bunker (Mission Critical Series Book 2) *




  








Those Who Resist, Triumph. Those Who Kneel, Serve.

When a covert communication is intercepted, Jack Bunker and the town leaders of Clearwater swing into action to uncover the secret behind its deadly intent.

However, before their defenses can be fortified and the threat neutralized, a ruthless faction gains a foothold, turning to kidnapping and torture for control.

As the body count rises, Bunker is forced to summon a part of himself he loathes in order to save everyone he cares about.

But rescuing his friends won’t be easy, not when the insurgents focus their attention on him and his mysterious past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bunker (Mission Critical Series Book 3) *




  








*A Warrior Lives for Peace. Sometimes All He Finds is War.*

When the perpetrators finally reveal themselves, Jack Bunker finds himself the target of a deadly manhunt. The invaders need him eliminated at all costs. He’s all that stands between them and complete control.

Yet mortars, artillery, and machine guns are not the only threats Bunker must face.

News of an airborne pathogen spreads panic across the countryside, leaving everyone to fend for themselves, including Bunker after he’s wounded.

Eventually the citizens of Clearwater must make an impossible decision: resist with their lives or serve on their knees.

Unless, of course, Bunker can somehow survive his ordeal and save everyone he cares about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Combat Ineffective (A Jock Miles-Moon Brothers Korean War Story Book 1) *




  







Summer 1950: the atomic euphoria of America’s WW2 victory still lingers; no man who has joined its postwar military thinks he’ll ever have to fight. The complacent American ground forces are ill equipped, badly trained, poorly led, and painfully unaware of just how combat ineffective they’ve become. That ineffectiveness becomes shockingly clear when they’re quickly overwhelmed by the North Korean People’s Army as it swarms across the 38th parallel to invade South Korea.

American units and their equally weak South Korean allies are forced into a headlong retreat that promises to end only after they’ve been pushed off the Korean peninsula and into the sea. It will take hardened WW2 veterans—proven, combat-effective leaders like infantrymen Jock Miles and “Top” Patchett, tanker Sean Moon, and his brother, fighter pilot Tommy Moon—to stem the rout and turn back the North Korean red wave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Animal, Vegetable, Junk: A History of Food, from Sustainable to Suicidal*




  








"Epic and engrossing." —The New York Times Book Review

From the #1 New York Times bestselling author and pioneering journalist, an expansive look at how history has been shaped by humanity’s appetite for food, farmland, and the money behind it all—and how a better future is within reach.

The story of humankind is usually told as one of technological innovation and economic influence—of arrowheads and atomic bombs, settlers and stock markets. But behind it all, there is an even more fundamental driver: Food.

In Animal, Vegetable, Junk, trusted food authority Mark Bittman offers a panoramic view of how the frenzy for food has driven human history to some of its most catastrophic moments, from slavery and colonialism to famine and genocide—and to our current moment, wherein Big Food exacerbates climate change, plunders our planet, and sickens its people. Even still, Bittman refuses to concede that the battle is lost, pointing to activists, workers, and governments around the world who are choosing well-being over corporate greed and gluttony, and fighting to free society from Big Food’s grip.

Sweeping, impassioned, and ultimately full of hope, Animal, Vegetable, Junk reveals not only how food has shaped our past, but also how we can transform it to reclaim our future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Concise Human Body Book: An Illustrated Guide to its Structure, Function, and Disorders *




  








Discover all there is to know about human anatomy in DK's latest concise visual guide to the human body.

Fully updated to reflect the latest medical information, The Concise Human Body Book is illustrated throughout with colorful and comprehensive diagrams, photographs, scans, and 3D artworks, which take you right into the cells and fibers that are responsible for keeping your body ticking.

The Concise Human Body Book provides full coverage of the body, function by function, system by system. In the opening chapter, colorful medical scans, illustrations, and easy-to-understand diagrams show you how the different parts of the body work together to produce a living whole. Eleven main body systems - including the skeletal system, cardiovascular system, and respiratory system - are then covered in intricate detail in the following chapters, with each section ending on common diseases and disorders that can affect that system.

From bones and muscles to systems and processes, this in-depth, pocket-sized guide to the body's physical structure, chemical workings, and potential problems is the must-have reference manual for trainee medical professionals, students, or anyone interested in finding out more about how the human body works.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Alamo Remembered: Tejano Accounts and Perspectives *




  








A collection of all known Tejano accounts of the Battle of the Alamo.

As Mexican soldiers fought the mostly Anglo-American colonists and volunteers at the Alamo in 1836, San Antonio’s Tejano population was caught in the crossfire, both literally and symbolically. Though their origins were in Mexico, the Tejanos had put down lasting roots in Texas and did not automatically identify with the Mexican cause. Indeed, as the accounts in this new collection demonstrate, their strongest allegiance was to their fellow San Antonians, with whom they shared a common history and a common plight as war raged in their hometown.

Timothy M. Matovina here gathers all known Tejano accounts of the Battle of the Alamo. These accounts consist of first reports of the battle, including Juan N. Seguín’s funeral oration at the interment ceremony of the Alamo defenders, conversations with local Tejanos, unpublished petitions and depositions, and published accounts from newspapers and other sources. This communal response to the legendary battle deepens our understanding of the formation of Mexican American consciousness and identity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Conscript in Korea *




  







This remarkable story begins with as a young National Serviceman in 1951, the author walked through the gates at the Welch Brigade Training Centre, Brecon, and ends when he walked back into Civvy Street in 1953. Between these dates he went through many life-changing experiences, in particular the twelve months he spent with the 1st Battle Welch Regiment in Korea. He tells his story of this almost forgotten war in graphic detail. Temperatures could drop to -45 with biting Siberian snow-laden winds. In the spring came the monsoons followed by a humid mosquito-laden period.

The Welch Regiment at that time were part of the Commonwealth Division which allied to the American and Korean ROK armies were tasked with holding a line north of the 38th Parallel whilst politicians tried to broker a deal. The Chinese were well dug in and were a resourceful determined enemy, never missing a chance to edge forward even if it meant serious casualties. Artillery exchanges were often fierce and information and fighting patrols often clashed. As a lance corporal infantry signaler, the author was involved at all levels of operational and company activity and he gives the reader a real insight into the events and circumstances of war and the thoughts of a young man caught up in a desperate and dangerous conflict. The tenacity and spirit of young National Servicemen and their Regular partners, shines through as they face life-threatening and exhausting situations and conditions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/25/22.

Currently $2.

*SAS Urban Survival Handbook: How to Protect Yourself Against Terrorism, Natural Disasters, Fires, Home Invasions, and Everyday Health and Safety Hazards *




  








John “Lofty” Wiseman is the author of the bestselling SAS Survival
Handbook, the definitive guide to survival in the wild from
Britain’s Special Air Service. Now he has compiled the complete
guide to surviving among crowds of people, the mazes of office
buildings, the dangers of an unfeeling city—put simply, how to stay
safe in the urban jungle.

Thousands of preventable fatalities occur in the home every year—
more than on the roads, more than in the great outdoors. Household
chemicals, electricity, cooking knives, and rodent poisons—in the
wrong hands and with improper usage, these day-to-day resources
bring danger to your home. Add to this the risks of moving through
city streets (the threat of rape, muggings, and gang violence) and
the menace of natural disasters (floods, earthquakes, blizzards) that
cannot be avoided. Every day serves as a constant reminder: The
world is truly a frightening place.

The SAS Urban Survival Guide advises readers to think practically
about urban environments and offers tips and instructions on how
to avoid hazards wherever one goes. From self-defense techniques
to home security systems to coping with natural disasters, this book
teaches readers to recognize danger, make quick decisions, and live
confidently in the modern world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/26/22.

Currently $1.

*Deficiency *




  








How far would you go to keep your dreams alive?

On the arid planet of Garadia floats Prominence City, an oasis of abundance and technological marvels. For Keidi and Artenz, life is good. Each day, they work hard to fulfill their role in sustaining Prominence. In return, they share an existence without worry or want, their every need attended to by the ruling corporations, their lives enhanced by a virtual reality accessible with a simple thought.

But when a dear friend of Keidi goes suddenly missing, their idyllic existence begins to crumble. And when they start asking questions—the wrong questions, questions that reveal cracks in Prominence's perfect image—the powerful corporations of Prominence take notice.

Now, Keidi and Artenz must choose: do they stay in Prominence and risk the wrath of the corporations, or do they take their chances and run for the Lowlands, a bleak and mysterious place hidden beneath Prominence—if it even exists at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Unreal and the Real: The Selected Short Stories of Ursula K. Le Guin *




  








A collection of short stories by the legendary and iconic Ursula K. Le Guin—selected with an introduction by the author, and combined in one volume for the first time.

The Unreal and the Real is a collection of some of Ursula K. Le Guin’s best short stories. She has won multiple prizes and accolades from the Medal for Distinguished Contribution to American Letters to the Newbery Honor, the Nebula, Hugo, World Fantasy, and PEN/Malamud Awards. She has had her work collected over the years, but this is the first short story volume combining a full range of her work.

Stories include:
-Brothers and Sisters
-A Week in the Country
-Unlocking the Air
-Imaginary Countries
-The Diary of the Rose
-Direction of the Road
-The White Donkey
-Gwilan’s Harp
-May’s Lion
-Buffalo Gals, Won’t You Come Out Tonight
-Horse Camp
-The Water Is Wide
-The Lost Children
-Texts
-Sleepwalkers
-Hand, Cup, Shell
-Ether, Or
-Half Past Four
-The Ones Who Walk Away from Omelas
-Semely’s Necklace
-Nine Lives
-Mazes
-The First Contact with the Gorgonids
-The Shobies’ Story
-Betrayals
-The Matter of Seggri
-Solitude
-The Wild Girls
-The Flyers of Gy
-The Silence of the Asonu
-The Ascent of the North Face
-The Author of the Acacia Seeds
-The Wife’s Story
-The Rule of Names
-Small Change
-The Poacher
-Sur
-She Unnames Them
-The Jar of Water


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sandman Slim: A Novel *




  







Sandman Slim has arrived—a wild and weird, edge-of-your-seat supernatural roller-coaster rider that propels author Richard Kadrey to the forefront of the fantasy, thriller, and a host of other literary genres. This spellbinding, utterly remarkable tale of a vengeful magician/hitman’s return from hell is part H.P. Lovecraft, part Christopher Moore, part Jim Butcher, and totally, unabashedly dark, twisted, and hilarious.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*High, Wide and Lonesome: Growing Up on the Colorado Frontier *




  








A memoir of a childhood homesteading in frontier Colorado: “A book from the heart . . . the stuff of the American dream” (The New York Times).

In this memoir of a lost America, Hal Borland tells the story of his family’s migration to eastern Colorado as homesteaders at the turn of the twentieth century. On an unsettled and unwelcoming prairie landscape, the Borlands build a house, plant crops, and eke out a meager existence. While life is difficult—and self-reliance is necessary with no neighbors for miles—the experience brings the family close and binds them closer to the terrible and beautiful natural patterns that govern their lives. Borland would grow up to study journalism and become an acclaimed nature writer, and it was these childhood years on the prairie that shaped the author’s heart and mind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stolen Childhood: Slave Youth in Nineteenth-Century America *








An updated edition of the classic study that took “an enormous step toward filling some of the voids in the literature of slavery” (The Washington Post Book World).

One of the most important books published on slave society, Stolen Childhood focuses on the millions of children and youth enslaved in 19th-century America. This enlarged and revised edition reflects the abundance of new scholarship on slavery that has emerged.

Wilma King has expanded its scope to include the international dimension with a new chapter on the transatlantic trade in African children, and the book’s geographic boundaries now embrace slave-born children in the North. She includes data about children owned by Native Americans and African Americans, and presents new information about children’s knowledge of and participation in the abolitionist movement and the interactions between enslaved and free children.

“A jarring snapshot of children living in bondage. This compellingly written work is a testament to the strength and resilience of the children and their parents.”—Booklist on the first edition


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Preventing the Next Pandemic: Vaccine Diplomacy in a Time of Anti-science *




  








The last five years saw a significant return of epidemic infectious disease, culminating in COVID-19. In our new post–COVID-19 world, how do we prevent future illnesses by expanding scientific and vaccine diplomacy and cooperation, especially to combat the problems that humans have brought on ourselves?

Modern diseases and viruses have been spurred anew by war and conflict as well as shifting poverty, urbanization, climate change, and a new troubling anti-science/anti-vaccination outlook. From such twenty-first-century forces, we have seen declines in previous global health gains, with sharp increases in vaccine-preventable and neglected diseases on the Arabian Peninsula, in Venezuela, in parts of Africa, and even on the Gulf Coast of the United States. In Preventing the Next Pandemic, international vaccine scientist and tropical disease and coronavirus expert Peter J. Hotez, MD, PhD, argues that we can—and must—rely on vaccine diplomacy to address this new world order in disease and global health. Detailing his years in the lab developing new vaccines, Hotez also recounts his travels around the world to shape vaccine partnerships with people in countries both rich and poor in an attempt to head off major health problems. Building on the legacy of Dr. Albert Sabin, who developed the oral polio vaccine with Soviet scientists at the height of the Cold War, he explains how he is still working to refresh and redirect vaccine diplomacy toward neglected and newly emerging diseases.

Hotez reveals how—during his Obama-era tenure as the US Science Envoy for the Middle East and North Africa, which coincided with both the rise in these geopolitical forces and climate change—he witnessed tropical infectious diseases and established vaccine partnerships that may still combat them up close. He explores why, since 2015, we've seen the decline of global cooperation and cohesion, to the detriment of those programs that are meant to benefit the most vulnerable people in the world. Unfortunately, Hotez asserts, these negative global events kick off a never-ending loop. Problems in a country may lead to disease outbreaks, but those outbreaks can lead to further problems—such as the impact of coronavirus on China's society and economy, which has been felt around the globe. Zeroing in on the sociopolitical and environmental factors that drive our most controversial and pressing global health concerns, Hotez proposes historically proven methods to soothe fraught international relations while preparing us for a safer, healthier future. He hammers home the importance of public engagement to communicate the urgency of embracing science during troubled times.

Touching on a range of disease, from leishmaniasis, schistosomiasis, and Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (MERS) to COVID-19, Preventing the Next Pandemic has always been a timely goal, but it will be even more important in a COVID and post-COVID world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared*




  








A larger-than-life old man with a fondness for vodka goes on an unexpected adventure in this whimsical novel -- perfect for fans of Forrest Gump and A Man Called Ove.

The international publishing sensation -- more than six million copies sold worldwide!
A reluctant centenarian much like Forrest Gump (if Gump were an explosives expert) decides it's not too late to start over . . .

After a long and eventful life, Allan Karlsson ends up in a nursing home, believing it to be his last stop. The only problem is that he's still in good health, and in one day, he turns 100. A big celebration is in the works, but Allan really isn't interested (and he'd like a bit more control over his vodka consumption). So he decides to escape. He climbs out the window in his slippers and embarks on a hilarious and entirely unexpected journey, involving, among other surprises, a suitcase stuffed with cash, some unpleasant criminals, a friendly hot-dog stand operator, and an elephant (not to mention a death by elephant).

It would be the adventure of a lifetime for anyone else, but Allan has a larger-than-life backstory: Not only has he witnessed some of the most important events of the twentieth century, but he has actually played a key role in them. Starting out in munitions as a boy, he somehow finds himself involved in many of the key explosions of the twentieth century and travels the world, sharing meals and more with everyone from Stalin, Churchill, and Truman to Mao, Franco, and de Gaulle. Quirky and utterly unique, The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared has charmed readers across the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dumped, Actually *




  








From the bestselling author of Checking Out and Dry Hard comes a hilarious story about losing the love of your life, and finding yourself in the aftermath.

When Ollie Sweet is very publicly dumped by ‘The One’, his seemingly perfect world dissolves into misery, self-pity, and a bizarre rooftop meeting with a suicidal man in flip-flops. While most would seek out the support of loved ones at such a torrid time, natural-born journalist Ollie asks the subscribers of his website: how did they get over their failed relationships?

When Ollie follows some of their more extreme advice, chaos inevitably ensues, including accidentally exposing himself to some unsuspecting wildlife, jumping out of a perfectly serviceable aeroplane, and suffering from an extremely painful bottom, courtesy of a maniacal Scotsman.

Of course, all of this goes down a storm with his online following, and Ollie soon finds himself the centre of everyone’s attention — whether he likes it or not!

With his eclectic collection of supporters to guide him, can Ollie mend his broken heart, heal his broken bottom, and learn to find happiness again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Assault and Batting: A Taylor Quinn Quilt Shop Cozy Mystery (The Taylor Quinn Quilt Shop Mysteries Book 1)*




  








A fatal accident. Sisters suspecting murder. Can they unravel a tangled thread of clues before the killer strikes again?

Taylor Quinn loves her goofy boyfriend and her job in the city. But when her mother is killed, she rushes home to take over the family’s small-town quilt shop. Discovering her young sister blames herself for their mom’s death, her whole world begins to unravel. Desperate to help her sister, Taylor vows to prove everyone’s innocence.

In way over her head, Taylor’s investigation pulls a thread of shifty suspects, a tight knot of envy, and a patchwork of gossip. But as she stitches the evidence together, she unwittingly reels in the killer’s attention…

Can Taylor sew up the case before everything comes apart at the seams?

Assault and Batting is the first book in the gripping Taylor Quinn Quilt Shop cozy mystery series. If you like classic puzzles, poignant family relationships and sentimental surprises, then you’ll love Tess Rothery’s heartwarming tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tall Tails Secret Book Club (The Secret Library Cozy Mysteries 1)*




  








Looking for a mystery that makes you feel good even as it leads you through a ton of clues?
A mysterious mansion, a suspicious death, and a cat too smart for its own good…

When Laura Lee took the summer job as a housekeeper at the old Thornberry Estate, she knew it was a creepy place, but she had no idea how creepy. Mrs. Fitzwater warned her to keep her mind on her work and her nose in her own business, but one thing after another leads her astray, between the manor giving up its puzzles as she goes about her work, fun secrets to share with the clever ladies in her book club who are always up for a mystery, and a cat that seems to know more than she does.

The death of a chauffeur just outside the estate gates changes everything and suddenly creepy turns to deadly as Laura Lee finds herself in the middle of a murder investigation. When the police seem unable to solve the crime, can Laura Lee and her intrepid club find the killer before the killer finds Laura Lee?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Pawsibly Guilty: The Secret Library Cozy Mysteries *




  








A secret book club. A celebrity murder. And a boss that hates books…

When Laura Lee and her club stumble on the dead body of Mrs. Fitzwater’s nephew, (famous photographer to the stars, Andy) snooping takes on a whole new meaning. Especially when one of the house staff—and member of the book club—swears they saw the nephew later that night… very much alive. From whispers of espionage to the motive of a spurned lover, the book club collective isn’t sure which way is up. Even worse, time is running out as the killer makes them the next target. Someone doesn’t want to be found out and is willing to do anything to keep their secret.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Catastrophe in the Library (The Secret Library Cozy Mysteries Book 3)*




  







A mysterious mansion, a suspicious death, and a cat too smart for its own good…Laura Lee and her secret book club, led by Hank the marmalade cat, find themselves in the heart of their deepest mystery yet! Laura Lee's efforts to bring the beautiful but decrepit old manor back to life uncover even more secrets that the ancient house has been keeping from her. Hank, hiding from the workmen, gets himself stuck under a broken board. Rescuing him, Laura Lee finds not only a small root cellar, but a nearly intact skeleton holding a sheaf of papers. How long has it been there? Who was it? And why were those papers so important? It's not just a lesson in history; someone who's very much alive is trying to stop them from discovering the secret . It will take the entire book club's help to discover the truth as every clue they find takes them in a different direction and puts them in unknown danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Poison at the Village Show: (The Martha Miller Mysteries Book 1) 





  




*



*Westleham Village 1947.*


It’s the Westleham village show and with the war finally over, everyone is looking forward to a pleasant day.

But newcomer, Martha Miller doesn’t share the excitement. Because since her husband Stan left for work one day and never returned, Martha has been treated as somewhat of an outsider in Westleham. The village gossip is that Martha must be to blame….

Martha hopes she can win her fellow villagers over with her delicious homemade plum gin. But as glasses of the tangy tipple are quaffed, disaster strikes! Chairwoman of the village show, Alice Warren, slumps to the ground - poisoned!

As fingers of suspicion again point Martha’s way, she’s determined to prove
her innocence and find the real culprit. And she’s ably helped by the new vicar, Luke Walker.

But who would kill Alice and why? And will Luke and Martha discover who is behind the poisoning before it's too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Burning Issue of the Day (A Lady Hardcastle Mystery Book 5) *




  








January 1910. A journalist has been killed in a suspicious blaze. Everything points to a group of suffragettes, but the apparent culprit insists she is innocent.

When Lady Hardcastle receives a letter from a suffragette requesting her urgent help, the retired spy turned sleuth knows only she stands between an accused young woman and the gallows. Evidence at the scene makes Lizzie Worrel’s innocence difficult to believe, and with the police treating it as an open-and-shut case of arson, Lady Hardcastle faces a barrage of resistance as she tries to dig out the truth.

With her trusted maid and confidante, the formidable Flo, Lady Hardcastle sets off in pursuit of the truth as time runs out for the accused suffragette. Was she set up? And if so, is the real culprit a traitor to the cause—or part of a darker conspiracy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Mysteries of Max: Books 11-20 (The Mysteries of Max Big Box Sets Book 2) *




  








This big box set contains books 11-20 in the popular cat sleuth series The Mysteries of Max. Enjoy this intrepid sleuth's adventures at a big discount.

It's a case of feline intervention
There’s something special about Max. He may look like your regular ginger flabby tabby, but unlike most tabbies, he can actually communicate with his human, reporter for the Hampton Cove Gazette Odelia Poole. Max takes a keen interest in the goings-on in their small town, by snooping around with his best friends Dooley, a not-too-bright ragamuffin, and Harriet, a gorgeous white Persian. Their regular visits to the police station, the barbershop and the doctor’s office provide them with those precious and exclusive scoops that have made Odelia the number one reporter in town.

This box set contains the following stories:


Purrfect Betrayal
Purrfectly Clueless
Purrfectly Royal
Purrfect Cut
Purrfect Trap
Purrfectly Hidden
Purrfect Kill
Purrfect Boy Toy
Purrfectly Dogged
Purrfectly Dead
“Just when you think cat cozies can’t possibly get any better, a little gem like this comes along.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*If You Tell: A True Story of Murder, Family Secrets, and the Unbreakable Bond of Sisterhood *




  








A #1 Wall Street Journal, Amazon Charts, USA Today, and Washington Post bestseller.

#1 New York Times bestselling author Gregg Olsen’s shocking and empowering true-crime story of three sisters determined to survive their mother’s house of horrors.

After more than a decade, when sisters Nikki, Sami, and Tori Knotek hear the word mom, it claws like an eagle’s talons, triggering memories that have been their secret since childhood. Until now.

For years, behind the closed doors of their farmhouse in Raymond, Washington, their sadistic mother, Shelly, subjected her girls to unimaginable abuse, degradation, torture, and psychic terrors. Through it all, Nikki, Sami, and Tori developed a defiant bond that made them far less vulnerable than Shelly imagined. Even as others were drawn into their mother’s dark and perverse web, the sisters found the strength and courage to escape an escalating nightmare that culminated in multiple murders.

Harrowing and heartrending, If You Tell is a survivor’s story of absolute evil—and the freedom and justice that Nikki, Sami, and Tori risked their lives to fight for. Sisters forever, victims no more, they found a light in the darkness that made them the resilient women they are today—loving, loved, and moving on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Imperial Woman: The Story of the Last Empress of China *




  








From the Nobel Prize–winning author of The Good Earth: the New York Times–bestselling biography of Tzu Hsi, the concubine who became China’s last empress.

In Imperial Woman, Pearl S. Buck brings to life the amazing story of Tzu Hsi, who rose from concubine status to become the working head of the Qing Dynasty. Born from a humble background, Tzu Hsi falls in love with her cousin Jung Lu, a handsome guard—but while still a teenager she is selected, along with her sister and hundreds of other girls, for relocation to the Forbidden City. Already set apart on account of her beauty, she’s determined to be the emperor’s favorite, and devotes all of her talent and cunning to the task. When the emperor dies, she finds herself in a role of supreme power, one she’ll command for nearly fifty years. Much has been written about Tzu Hsi, but no other novel recreates her life—the extraordinary personality, together with the world of court intrigue and the period of national turmoil with which she dealt—as well as Imperial Woman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Over My Dead Body: A Novel (William Warwick Novels) *




  








The New York Times bestselling novel – an unputdownable story of murder, revenge and betrayal from international number one bestseller Jeffrey Archer.

THE CLOCK IS TICKING IN THIS ROLLERCOASTER RIDE OF A THRILLER…

In London, the Metropolitan Police set up a new Unsolved Murders Unit—a cold case squad—to catch the criminals nobody else can.

In Geneva, millionaire art collector Miles Faulkner—convicted of forgery and theft—was pronounced dead two months ago. So why is his unscrupulous lawyer still representing a dead client?

On a luxury liner en route to New York, the battle for power within a wealthy dynasty is about to turn to murder.

And at the heart of all three investigations are Detective Chief Inspector William Warwick, rising star of the department, and ex-undercover agent Ross Hogan, brought in from the cold. 

But can they catch the killers before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lullaby Girl (Angie Pallorino Book 2) *




  








Detective Angie Pallorino took down a serial killer permanently and, according to her superiors, with excessive force. Benched on a desk assignment for twelve months, Angie struggles to maintain her sense of identity—if she’s not a detective, who is she? Then a decades-old cold case washes ashore, pulling her into an investigation she recognizes as deeply personal.

Angie’s lover and partner, James Maddocks, sees it, too. But spearheading an ongoing probe into a sex-trafficking ring while keeping Angie’s increasing obsession with her case in check is taking its toll. As startling connections between the parallel investigations emerge, Maddocks realizes he has even more than Angie’s emotional state to worry about.

Driven and desperate to solve her case, Angie goes rogue, risking her relationship, career, and very life in pursuit of answers. She’ll learn that some truths are too painful to bear, and some sacrifices include collateral damage.

But Angie Pallorino won’t let it go. She can’t. It’s not in her blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fast Track (Sisterhood Book 10)*




  








The world needs the avenging angels of the Sisterhood more than ever. A thriller of international intrigue from the #1 New York Times bestselling author. 

It’s been years since the members of the Sisterhood first banded together, with the help of their mentor Charles Martin, to exact their own form of justice on those whose crimes had gone unpunished by the legal system. Now, back in the United States after an enforced exile, and ensconced in a new home on Big Pine Mountain in North Carolina, Myra, Kathryn, Annie, Alexis, Isabelle, Yoko, and Nikki are breathing easy at last—but not for long.

One dark night, under cover of a vicious storm, a helicopter lands on their mountain. The Sisters aren’t about to wait to be ambushed. Braving the storm, they set out to greet their guests, only to be told by Charles that the mysterious visitors are the Sisterhood’s new employers, and they’ve got a dangerous new assignment in mind. The task they face is daunting. If they succeed, the Sisterhood will be rewarded beyond their wildest dreams. If they fail, they’ll forfeit much more than a paycheck. But if the Ladies of Pinewood have learned one thing over the course of their adventures, it’s that when friends band together, miracles can happen. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.


*Hide Away (A Rachel Marin Thriller Book 1) *




  






“Pinter is in fine form with Hide Away. You’ll burn through the pages.” —David Baldacci

From the bestselling author of the Henry Parker series comes a page-turning thriller about a vigilante who’s desperate to protect her secrets—and bring a killer to justice.

On the surface, Rachel Marin is an ordinary single mother; on the inside, she’s a fierce, brilliant vigilante. After an unspeakable crime shatters her life, she changes her identity and moves to a small town in Illinois, hoping to spare her children from further trauma…or worse. But crime follows her everywhere.

When the former mayor winds up dead, Rachel can’t help but get involved. Where local detectives see suicide, she sees murder. They resent her for butting in—especially since she’s always one step ahead. But her investigative genius may be her undoing: the deeper she digs, the harder it is to keep her own secrets buried.

Her persistence makes her the target of both the cops and a killer. Meanwhile, the terrifying truth about her past threatens to come to light, and Rachel learns the hard way that she can’t trust anyone. Surrounded by danger, she must keep her steely resolve, protect her family, and stay one step ahead, or else she may become the next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Stranger at the Door (A Rachel Marin Thriller Book 2) *




  








Rachel Marin is in a good place. After years of struggle, the single mother has found both a stable, loving relationship and a new purpose: putting her investigative skills to work solving crimes for the local PD. But just as the pieces of her life are finally starting to fall into place, her teenaged son’s teacher is gruesomely murdered, starting a domino effect that shatters her peaceful existence.

When Rachel discovers an ominous email the teacher sent to her just before his death, she knows she must help bring his killer to justice. But soon a figure from her past reappears, threatening to expose Rachel’s darkest secrets if she doesn’t tread lightly. And when her son is recruited by a shadowy businessman who may be connected to the murder, Rachel knows this has just gotten very, very personal.

Someone out there is dead set on keeping this grisly cover-up good and buried, which means if Rachel’s not careful, it’s only a matter of time before her dream life becomes her worst nightmare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Nothing: Surprising Insights Everywhere from Zero to Oblivion*




  








The writers behind New Scientist explore the baffling concept of nothingness from the fringes of the universe to our minds’ inner workings.

It turns out that nothing is as curious or as enlightening as nothingness itself. What is nothing? Where can it be found? The writers of the world’s top-selling science magazine investigate—from the big bang, dark energy, and the void, to superconductors, vestigial organs, hypnosis, and the placebo effect. And they discover that understanding nothing may be the key to understanding everything:

What came before the big bang—and will our universe end?
How might cooling matter down almost to absolute zero help solve our energy crisis?
How can someone suffer from a false diagnosis as though it were true?
Does nothingness even exist if squeezing a perfect vacuum somehow creates light?
Why is it unfair to accuse sloths—animals who do nothing—of being lazy?
And more!

Contributors Paul Davies, Jo Marchant, and Ian Stewart, along with two former editors of Nature and sixteen other leading writers and scientists, marshal up-to-the-minute research to make one of the most perplexing realms in science dazzlingly clear. Prepare to be amazed at how much more there is to nothing than you ever realized.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*On Killing: The Psychological Cost of Learning to Kill in War and Society*




  








A controversial psychological examination of how soldiers’ willingness to kill has been encouraged and exploited to the detriment of contemporary civilian society.

Psychologist and US Army Ranger Dave Grossman writes that the vast majority of soldiers are loath to pull the trigger in battle. Unfortunately, modern armies, using Pavlovian and operant conditioning, have developed sophisticated ways of overcoming this instinctive aversion.

The mental cost for members of the military, as witnessed by the increase in post-traumatic stress, is devastating. The sociological cost for the rest of us is even worse: Contemporary civilian society, particularly the media, replicates the army’s conditioning techniques and, Grossman argues, is responsible for the rising rate of murder and violence, especially among the young.

Drawing from interviews, personal accounts, and academic studies, On Killing is an important look at the techniques the military uses to overcome the powerful reluctance to kill, of how killing affects the soldier, and of the societal implications of escalating violence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A History of the World in 6 Glasses*




  








The New York Times Bestseller

“There aren't many books this entertaining that also provide a cogent crash course in ancient, classical and modern history.” -Los Angeles Times

Beer, wine, spirits, coffee, tea, and Coca-Cola: In Tom Standage's deft, innovative account of world history, these six beverages turn out to be much more than just ways to quench thirst. They also represent six eras that span the course of civilization-from the adoption of agriculture, to the birth of cities, to the advent of globalization. A History of the World in 6 Glasses tells the story of humanity from the Stone Age to the twenty-first century through each epoch's signature refreshment. As Standage persuasively argues, each drink is in fact a kind of technology, advancing culture and catalyzing the intricate interplay of different societies. After reading this enlightening book, you may never look at your favorite drink in quite the same way again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Poland and the Second World War, 1938–1948 *




  








A detailed chronicle of Poland’s efforts during World War II from beginning to end, by the author of Narvik and the Allies.

The invasion of Poland by German forces (quickly joined by their then-allies the Soviets) ignited the Second World War. Despite determined resistance, Poland was quickly conquered but Poles continued the struggle to the very last day of the war against Germany, resisting the occupier within their homeland and fighting in exile with the Allied forces.

Evan McGilvray, drawing on intensive research in Polish sources, gives a comprehensive account of Poland’s war. He reveals the complexities of Poland’s relationship with the Allies (forced to accept their Soviet enemies as allies after 1941, then betrayed to Soviet occupation in the post-war settlement), as well as the divisions between Polish factions that led to civil war even before the defeat of Germany.

The author narrates all the fighting involving Polish forces, including such famous actions as the Battle of Britain, Tobruk, Normandy, Arnhem, and the Warsaw Rising, but also lesser known aspects such as Kopinski’s Carpathian Brigade in Italy, Polish troops under Soviet command, and the capture of Wilhelmshaven on the last day of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Invasion Diary: A Dramatic Firsthand Account of the Allied Invasion of Italy*




  








A dramatic and richly detailed chronicle of the Allied invasions of Sicily and Italy from one of America’s greatest war correspondents.

Following the defeat of Axis forces in North Africa, Allied military strategists turned their attention to southern Italy. Winston Churchill famously described the region as the “soft underbelly of Europe,” and claimed that an invasion would pull German troops from the Eastern Front and help bring a swift end to the war.

On July 10, 1943, American and British forces invaded Sicily. Operation Husky brought the island under Allied control and hastened the downfall of Benito Mussolini, but more than one hundred thousand German and Italian troops managed to escape across the Strait of Medina. The “soft underbelly” of mainland Italy became, in the words of US Fifth Army commander Lt. Gen. Mark Clark, “a tough old gut.”

Less than a year after landing with the US Marines on Guadalcanal Island, journalist Richard Tregaskis joined the Allied forces in Sicily and Italy. Invasion Diary documents some of the fiercest fighting of World War II, from bombing runs over Rome to the defense of the Salerno beachhead against heavy artillery fire to the fall of Naples. In compelling and evocative prose, Tregaskis depicts the terror and excitement of life on the front lines and recounts his own harrowing brush with death when a chunk of German shrapnel pierced his helmet and shattered his skull.

An invaluable eyewitness account of two of the most crucial campaigns of the Second World War and a stirring tribute to the soldiers, pilots, surgeons, nurses, and ambulance drivers whose skill and courage carried the Allies to victory, Invasion Diary is a classic of war reportage and “required reading for all who want to know how armies fight” (Library Journal).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Marching Orders: The Untold Story of How the American Breaking of the Japanese Secret Codes Led to the Defeat of Nazi Germany and Japan*




  








The “extraordinarily informed” account of how US cryptographers broke Japan’s Purple cipher to change the course of World War II (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).

Marching Orders tells the story of how the American military’s breaking of the Japanese diplomatic Purple codes during World War II led to the defeat of Nazi Germany and hastened the end of the devastating conflict. With unprecedented access to over one million pages of US Army documents and thousands of pages of top-secret messages dispatched to Tokyo from the Japanese embassy in Berlin, author Bruce Lee offers a series of fascinating revelations about pivotal moments in the war.

Challenging conventional wisdom, Marching Orders demonstrates how an American invasion of Japan would have resulted in massive casualties for both forces. Lee presents a thrilling day-by-day chronicle of the difficult choices faced by the American military brain trust and how, aware of Japan’s adamant refusal to surrender, the United States made the fateful decision to drop nuclear bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki.

Hailed as “one of the most important books ever published on World War II” by Robert T. Crowley, an intelligence officer who later became a senior executive at the CIA, Marching Orders unveils the untold stories behind some of the Second World War’s most critical events, bringing them to vivid life. With this book, “many of the mysteries that have eluded historians since the end of the war are much clarified: the Pearl Harbor fiasco, D-Day, why the Americans let the Russians capture Berlin, and why the decision to drop the atomic bomb was made. This is the most significant publication about World War II since the recent series of books on the Ultra revelations” (Library Journal). It’s a story that, as historian Robin W. Winks said, “no one with the slightest interest in World War II or in the origins of the Cold War can afford to ignore.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stringbag: The Fairey Swordfish at War *




  







This is a narrative account of the operations of the Fairey Swordfish throughout World War Two. The most famous of these was the attack on the Italian fleet at Taranto, crippling three battleships and damaging several other ships as well as the seaplane base and an oil storage depot. The Swordfish played a prominent part in the Battle of Matapan and in the sinking of the Bismarck. Less happily, Swordfish were used in the unsuccessful and ill-prepared raid on the Germans at Petsamo and in the abortive attack on the battle cruisers Scharnhorst and Gneisenau during the Channel Dash in 1942.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Whatever It Took: An American Paratrooper's Extraordinary Memoir of Escape, Survival, and Heroism in the Last Days of World War II *




  








Published to mark the 75th anniversary of VE Day, an unforgettable never-before-told first-person account of World War II: the true story of an American paratrooper who survived D-Day, was captured and imprisoned in a Nazi work camp, and made a daring escape to freedom. 

Now at 95, one of the few living members of the Greatest Generation shares his experiences at last in one of the most remarkable World War II stories ever told. As the Allied Invasion of Normandy launched in the pre-dawn hours of June 6, 1944, Henry Langrehr, an American paratrooper with the 82nd Airborne, was among the thousands of Allies who parachuted into occupied France. Surviving heavy anti-aircraft fire, he crashed through the glass roof of a greenhouse in Sainte-Mère-Église. While many of the soldiers in his unit died, Henry and other surviving troops valiantly battled enemy tanks to a standstill. Then, on June 29th, Henry was captured by the Nazis. The next phase of his incredible journey was beginning.

Kept for a week in the outer ring of a death camp, Henry witnessed the Nazis’ unspeakable brutality—the so-called Final Solution, with people marched to their deaths, their bodies discarded like cords of wood. Transported to a work camp, he endured horrors of his own when he was forced to live in unbelievable squalor and labor in a coal mine with other POWs. Knowing they would be worked to death, he and a friend made a desperate escape. When a German soldier cornered them in a barn, the friend was fatally shot; Henry struggled with the soldier, killing him and taking his gun. Perilously traveling westward toward Allied controlled land on foot, Henry faced the great ethical and moral dilemmas of war firsthand, needing to do whatever it took to survive. Finally, after two weeks behind enemy lines, he found an American unit and was rescued.

Awaiting him at home was Arlene, who, like millions of other American women, went to work in factories and offices to build the armaments Henry and the Allies needed for victory. Whatever It Took is her story, too, bringing to life the hopes and fears of those on the homefront awaiting their loved ones to return.

A tale of heroism, hope, and survival featuring 30 photographs, Whatever It Took is a timely reminder of the human cost of freedom and a tribute to unbreakable human courage and spirit in the darkest of times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Assault on Germany: The Battle for Geilenkirchen *




  








The author of A Luftwaffe General gives a detailed history of the Allied forces’ brutal Operation Clipper during World War II.

The Anglo-American battle for the Geilenkirchen salient in November, 1944, was infantry warfare at its worst, and it is described in vivid detail in this new edition of Ken Ford’s classic study. The onset of winter saw the Allied advance from the Normandy beaches forced to a halt on Germany’s doorstep. The clock had been put back to the days of the Great War—the Allies had arrived at the Siegfried Line and were forced to attack the fortifications from the hell of the trenches.

Geilenkirchen was the first battle on German soil to be fought by the British since Minden in 1759. For them, it was just one more battle on the way to Berlin, but for the American 84th Division, it was a first faltering step into war and a bitter lesson in the attrition and savagery of combat. The story is told by the men who were there—the British, the Americans, and the Germans who were fighting desperately for their homeland. Neither side was victorious—both lost more men than they could afford and paid a heavy price in young lives for a few miles of ground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Attack on the Scheldt: The Struggle for Antwerp, 1944 *




  







During the Allied advance across northwest Europe in 1944, the opening up of the key port of Antwerp was a pivotal event, yet it has been neglected in histories of the conflict. The battles in Normandy and on the German frontier have been studied often and in detail, while the fight for the Scheldt estuary, Walcheren and Antwerp itself has been treated as a sideshow. Graham Thomass timely and graphic account underlines the importance of this aspect of the Allied campaign and offers a fascinating insight into a complex combined-arms operation late in the Second World War. Using operational reports and vivid first-hand eyewitness testimony, he takes the reader alongside 21 Army Group as it cleared the Channel ports of Calais, Boulogne and Dunkirk, then moved on to attack the Scheldt and the island stronghold of Walcheren. Overcoming entrenched German resistance there was essential to the whole operation, and it is the climax of his absorbing narrative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Red Assault: Soviet Airborne Forces, 1930–1941 (Savas Beatie Orders of Battle Series) *




  








An aviation historian explores Russian airborne assault innovations in the decade before WWII using paratrooper memoirs and archival research.

Through the 1930s, the USSR was pioneering new developments and technologies in airborne assault. The Red Army was conducting mass airborne assault exercises—dropping paratroopers, tanks, and guns from the skies—when no other nation on Earth even had airborne assault troops.

In Red Assault, the Russian aviation historian Vladimir Kotelnikov explores these pioneering achievements. He describes the armament, equipment, and military hardware developed for airborne troops, as well as fantastical projects that reflect the unrestrained imagination of the Soviet military’s aviation designers. Kotelnikov offers a detailed account of the aircraft designed for airborne troops, while also describing troop drop exercises and real operations leading up to 1941.

Kotelnikov’s research is drawn from government archives and museum collections, as well as the memoirs of pioneer military paratroopers in the USSR, some of which have never been published before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Battle of the Odon *




  







The Battle of the Odon evokes the clash between the British Army and the II SS-Panzer Korps, as they attacked across the Odon Valley during Operation "Epsom" in June 1944.Using contemporary photographs and documents, this book provides day-by-day details of the operation that was just one part of what is commonly referred to as the 'Battle of Normandy'.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/26/22.

Currently $3.

*The Battle for Cotentin Peninsula: 9–19 June 1944 *




  







In June 1944, the Americans left the Sainte-Mre-Eglise and Utah Beach bridgehead and crossed the Merderet river to the Chausse de la Fiere, taking Picauville on 10 June. Their advance was slowed following the failure of the 90th Infantry Division, but they were able to take Pont-l'Abbe on 12 June and Saint-Sauveur-le-Vicomte 16 June. Two days later they cut the Cotentin peninsula at Barneville, before heading north towards Cherbourg.As well as authentic eyewitness testimony, the book also acts as a field guide, including maps and both contemporary and modern photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/27/22.

Currently $3.

*The Bounty Hunter (Cade Korbin Chronicles Book 1) *




  








BY MILLION-COPY BESTSELLER JASPER T. SCOTT
FROM OUTLAW TO BOUNTY HUNTER TO VIGILANTE: REVENGE IS JUST THE BEGINNING
Cade Korbin became a bounty hunter because he knew what it was like to be hunted. What he didn’t know was who he’d end up hunting.

When it suited the Coalition, Cade was a Paladin, a member of their elite special forces. He did their dirty work and cleaned up their messes. Until his dark ops went public, and Cade was drummed out of the service with a dishonorable discharge. As if he’d ever been doing anything but following orders.

Forced to the fringes of society by his service record, Cade broke the law just to survive. Then the Enforcers caught him, and he served his time. Sick of the hypocrisy in the supposedly utopian Coalition, he crossed over to the other side and made a life among his former enemies in the Free Systems Alliance. Now he hunts the galaxy’s worst lowlifes, for a fee, and the only orders he takes are his own.

But when his past catches up with him, Cade is forced to fight for more than just credits…

This time, he’s in it for revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Those Left Behind: An epic first contact space opera (The Waystations Trilogy Book 1) *




  








"Those Left Behind is nothing short of epic." – Indies Today, ★★★★★

A dying planet. A desperate mission. A crew facing impossible odds. Humanity’s last hope lies with them…

Time is running out for the people of New Pallas. Nobody knows that better than Alvera Renata, a tenacious captain determined to scout past the stars with nothing but a handpicked crew and a promise: to find a new home for humanity.

But when a perilous journey across dark space leads to first contact with a galactic civilisation on the brink of war, Alvera soon realises keeping her word might not be as easy as she thought.

Her only hope lies with the secrets of the ancient alien waystations scattered across the galaxy. The mysterious technology could be the key to humanity’s survival—or bring unwanted attention from the long-forgotten beings who built them.

But remaining united is a lot to ask from a crew already splintering under the weight of their differences. A jaded pilot looks for a place he can start over. A young translator searches for meaning out in the galaxy’s lawless frontier. And Alvera reckons with the aftermath of betrayal as she fights for a way to save them all.

As they break apart to forge their own paths, Alvera and her crew all face the same question: what are they willing to sacrifice to save those left behind?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Lilith's Brood: The Complete Xenogenesis Trilogy (The Xenogenesis Trilogy) *




  








The complete series about an alien species that could save humanity after nuclear apocalypse—or destroy it—from “one of science fiction’s finest writers” (The New York Times).

The newest stage in human evolution begins in outer space. Survivors of a cataclysmic nuclear war awake to find themselves being studied by the Oankali, tentacle-covered galactic travelers whose benevolent appearance hides their surprising plan for the future of mankind. The Oankali arrive not just to save humanity, but to bond with it—crossbreeding to form a hybrid species that can survive in the place of its human forebears, who were so intent on self-destruction. Some people resist, forming pocket communities of purebred rebellion, but many realize they have no choice. The human species inevitably expands into something stranger, stronger, and undeniably alien. From Hugo and Nebula award–winning author Octavia Butler, Lilith’s Brood is both a thrilling, epic adventure of man’s struggle to survive after Earth’s destruction, and a provocative meditation on what it means to be human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Time and Time Again: Sixteen Trips in Time *




  








Winner of the 2018 Foreword INDIES Award Gold Medal for Best Sci-Fi! TIME AND TIME AGAIN: Sixteen Trips in Time by beloved science fiction Grand Master ROBERT SILVERBERG presents of all his best time travel fiction in one stunning collection. Silverberg introduces this new collection with a new essay praising early sci-fi icons that left a lasting impression on him as a young boy and launched his sixty-year voyage in time travel fiction.


Over the course of his career, Silverberg expanded time travel’s incredible world of freedom and mystery and delivered imaginative and intriguing stories that are hailed globally. Tales in TIME AND TIME AGAIN include: a marriage destroyed by a time travelling rival, a human waking up in the mind of a lobster after being sent to the future, and a Silverbergian touch to the age-old story of getting an advance peek at the next day’s newspaper.


Each story additionally features new introductions and anecdotes by Silverberg that recount his experiences writing for the greatest science fiction magazines of the past and present. TIME AND TIME AGAIN reaffirms Silverberg’s mastery of not only the science fiction genre, but its most ubiquitous theme.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Quantum Entangled: A Quantum Series Mystery *




  








*Twenty-three intelligent species. One ancient mystery. And two humans thrust into the middle.*
Daniel Rice hasn’t felt right since his return from a dystopian future now extinguished. Curious dreams repeat with detailed precision. A voice – or something – seems to be calling him. His problem isn’t medical, it’s not even scientific, and it’s driving his wife crazy.

Nala is worried, and she’s not the type to pace the halls while her overly analytic husband procrastinates. Earth’s scientific power couple is soon halfway around the world to consult with alien android, Aastazin. Zin is no doctor, but he has friends in high places. Very high.

Next stop, a thousand light years from home where an alien megacity shaped in a six-petaled flower hosts species from dozens of worlds. An inexplicable attack leaves Daniel wandering across an inhospitable planet and Nala alone among a confusing mashup of sentient beings. With little hope of finding each other, they learn there is more going on at this alien gathering place than they knew – aggressive security bots, an ancient mystery, and a pending vote that could shun humanity from the greatest collection of civilizations the galaxy has ever known.

In book #4 of the series, Daniel and Nala will need to make friends, avoid enemies, and leverage newfound knowledge to reconnect with each other and boost humanity’s chance of galactic membership.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Reluctant Fuhrer *




  








I am sure every World War 2 aficionado has thought it - what if I was Hitler? Would I be mad? Bad? Sad? Could I do better? Would I even find people I could trust(or love?) in the Byzantine layers of Nazi society? One man's trip back into the body of Hitler, much to his surprise. Does he indeed do better, if not for Nazi Germany, at least for the world as a whole?

Also with a bonus short story about what has always annoyed almost everyone about those seemingly endless fictional Nazi wanks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Sacred Grove (Chronicles of an Urban Druid Book 2) *




  








Ye screw with this lass, ye get put on yer ass.

My outlook on life isn’t complicated—any day that passes when nobody tries to kill me or someone I love gets put into the ‘good day’ column. Simple, right?

Lately, good days have been hard to come by.

Since I totally ignored Da’s warning three months ago and flew to Ireland to embrace our super-secret heritage, I’ve seen the world in a different light—a mythical and magical light.

I am a Druid.

And even though Da and my brothers are all cops, I seemed destined to put out fires. Seriously, the scramble to survive never ends. From quests heaped on me from ancient ancestors, to trampy witches, to misogynistic hobgoblins, I’m pretty much screwed from the get-go. Oh, and don’t forget Barghest. Yeah, those druid Black Dog wannabes are still around and more determined than ever to see us eliminated.

Someone should tell them the best way to make sure I do something is to tell me I can’t.

Yeah-no, like Han Solo said… "Never tell me the odds."

Look out, druid world Fiona is back and she’s fired up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Leadership *




  








A Pulitzer Prize–winning historian examines transformational leaders from Moses to Machiavelli to Martin Luther King Jr. in this “impressive book” (The Washington Post).

Historian and political scientist James MacGregor Burns has spent much of his career documenting the use and misuse of power by leaders throughout history. In this groundbreaking study, Burns examines the qualities that make certain leaders—in America and elsewhere—succeed as transformative figures. Through insightful anecdotes and historical analysis, Burns scrutinizes the charisma, vision, and persuasive power of individuals able to imbue followers with a common sense of purpose, from the founding fathers to FDR, Gandhi to Napoleon. Since its original publication in 1970, Leadership has set the standard for scholarship in the field.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Nature Instinct: Learn to Find Direction, Sense Danger, and Even Guess Nature's Next Move Faster Than Thought (Natural Navigation)*




  








From the New York Times–bestselling author, “a captivating guide to finding one’s way in the wild” (The Wall Street Journal).

Master outdoorsman Tristan Gooley was just about to make camp when he sensed danger—but couldn’t say why. After sheltering elsewhere, Gooley returned to investigate: What had set off his subconscious alarm?

Suddenly, he understood: All of the tree trunks were slightly bent. The ground had already shifted once and could easily become treacherous in a storm.

The Nature Instinct shows how we, too, can unlock this intuitive understanding of our surroundings. Learn to sense the forest’s edge from deep in the woods, or whether a wild animal might pose danger—before you even know how you know.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*In the Market for Murder (A Lady Hardcastle Mystery Book 2) *




  








Spring, 1909, and Lady Hardcastle, amateur sleuth and all-round eccentric, is enjoying a well-deserved rest. But a week after a trip to the cattle market, Spencer Caradine, a local farmer, turns up dead in the pub, face-down in his beef and mushroom pie. Once again, it is up to Lady Hardcastle and her maid, Florence, to solve the case.

Armed with wit and whimsy, not to mention Florence’s mean right hook, the pair set out to discover what really happened and why. Was it poison or just ill luck?

As they delve further into their investigation, they encounter a theft where nothing is stolen, a séance with a troubled ghost and an ever-increasing number of Spencer’s family and friends who might just have motive for murder. One thing’s for sure: Lady Hardcastle has a mystery on her hands.

Revised edition: Previously published as The Spirit is Willing, this edition of In The Market For Murder includes editorial revisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shallow Graves (Location Scout Mystery Book 1) *




  








From The Bone Collector to the brand-new James Bond masterwork, “there is no thriller writer today like Jeffery Deaver”(San Jose Mercury News)!

John Pellam had a promising career as a Hollywood stuntman, until a tragedy sidetracked him. Now he’s a divorced, hard-living location scout who travels the country in search of shooting sites, and pulling his camper into any small town brings out the locals seeking their fifteen minutes of fame. But behind an idyllic locale in upstate New York is a hotbed of violence, lust, and conspiracy, and Pellam is thrust into the heart of an unfolding drama and the search for a killer when a brutal murder has him hunting down justice on behalf of a dear friend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in Park Lane (The Detective Lavender Mysteries Book 5) *




  








London, 1812. At a fashionable address in leafy Mayfair, a far cry from Detective Stephen Lavender’s usual haunts, a man is found dead in his room. He has been brutally stabbed, but the door is locked from the inside and the weapon is missing.

The deceased is David MacAdam, an Essex businessman with expensive tastes. As Lavender and Constable Ned Woods travel between London and Chelmsford seeking to understand MacAdam’s final hours and unearth the grisly truth, they uncover a tangled web of deceit behind his stylish facade. The unusual circumstances of MacAdam’s death are nothing compared to the shady nature of his life and it seems the house on Park Lane is at the heart of a dark conspiracy.

But when a second body turns up, everything they think they’ve learned is thrown into doubt. Can Lavender and Woods find out who’s behind these shocking murders before more lives are ruined?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*McNally's Risk (The Archy McNally Series Book 3) *




  








A seductive socialite entangles a Palm Beach sleuth in a viper’s nest of lust and larceny in this New York Times bestseller.

Checking out the background of a wealthy client’s prospective daughter-in-law should be easy money for Palm Beach private investigator Archy McNally—until people around gorgeous socialite Theodosia Johnson start being killed off at an alarming rate. The first to die is Theodosia’s portrait painter, who gets his throat slashed. Next, a blackmailing stripper ends up with a bullet in her head. McNally must expose the killer, but it’s Theodosia, herself, who turns out to be the biggest mystery of all. When she sets out to seduce McNally, he isn’t sure whether he’s being played, so he orchestrates his own scam to uncover the truth. If his scheme backfires, it could cost the dapper detective his livelihood—and his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in the Locked Library (A Book Retreat Mystery 4) *




  








The New York Times–bestselling cozy mystery series continues at a Virginia book-themed getaway where there are multiple murders to solve.

With her twins, Fitzgerald and Hemingway, back in school, Jane Steward can finally focus on her work again—managing Storyton Hall, and breaking ground on the resort’s latest attraction: a luxurious, relaxing spa named in honor of Walt Whitman. But when the earth is dug up to start laying the spa’s foundation, something else comes to the surface—a collection of unusual bones and the ragged remnants of a very old book. The attendees of the Rare Book Conference are eager to assist Jane with this unexpected historical mystery—until a visitor meets an untimely end in the Henry James Library. As the questions—and suspects—start stacking up, Jane will have to uncover a killer before more unhappy endings ensue . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cocaine Blues (Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries Book 1) *




  








From the author of the bestselling Phryne Fisher Series comes Cocaine Blues, the first historical mystery featuring the sensual, posh, and intrepid murder detective Phryne Fisher...

"Phryne can not get enough of adventure and the reader can not get enough of Phryne."—Deadly Pleasures

Looking for a riveting historical mystery series? This book is for you:


Perfect for Fans of Rhys Bowen and Dorothy Sayers
Inspired the Netflix show Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries, starring Essie Davis
Movie Currently Streaming on Acorn TV
The London season is in full fling at the end of the roaring 1920s, but the Honourable Phryne Fisher—she of the green-gray eyes, diamant garters, and outfits that should not be sprung suddenly on those of nervous dispositions—is rapidly tiring of the tedium of arranging flowers, making polite conversations with retired colonels, and dancing with weak-chinned men. Instead, Phryne decides it might be rather amusing to try her hand at being a lady detective in Melbourne, Australia.

Almost immediately from the time she books into the Windsor Hotel, Phryne is embroiled in mystery: poisoned wives, cocaine smuggling rings, corrupt cops, and communism—not to mention erotic encounters with the beautiful Russian dancer, Sasha de Lisse—until her adventure reaches its steamy end in the Turkish baths of Little Lonsdale Street. Tension and danger rise like steam, and Phryne must save herself and other young women before it's too late. Find these historical mystery series in Kindle books or in print—this lady detective will chase criminals to the end of the line!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder at Teal's Pond: Hazel Drew and the Mystery That Inspired Twin Peaks *




  








A brilliantly researched reinvestigation into the nearly forgotten century-old murder that inspired one of the most seductive mysteries in the history of television and film.

In 1908, Hazel Drew was found floating in a pond in Sand Lake, New York, beaten to death. The unsolved murder inspired rumors, speculation, ghost stories, and, almost a century later, the phenomenon of Twin Peaks. Who killed Hazel Drew? Like Laura Palmer, she was a paradox of personalities—a young, beautiful puzzle with secrets. Perhaps the even trickier question is, Who was Hazel Drew?

Seeking escape from her poor country roots, Hazel found work as a domestic servant in the notoriously corrupt metropolis of Troy, New York. Fate derailed her plans for reinvention. But the investigation that followed her brutal murder was fraught with red herrings, wild-goose chases, and unreliable witnesses. Did officials really follow the leads? Or did they bury them to protect the guilty?

The likely answer is revealed in an absorbing true mystery that’s ingeniously reconstructed and every bit as haunting as the cultural obsession it inspired.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Redeemer: A Harry Hole Novel (6) *




  








INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER • Inspector Harry Hole pursues an assassin bent on revenge in this “fast-and-furious” installment (The New York Times Book Review) of the bestselling series.

Shots ring out at a Salvation Army Christmas concert in Oslo, leaving one of the singers dead in the street. The trail will lead Harry Hole, Oslo’s best investigator and worst civil servant, deep into the darkest corners of the city and, eventually, to Croatia.

An assassin forged in the war-torn region has been brought to Oslo to settle an old debt. As the police circle in, the killer becomes increasingly desperate and the danger mounts for Harry and his colleagues.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Wives: A Novel *




  








An Instant Bestseller!
The New York Times USA Today The Globe and MailThe Toronto Star

New York Times bestselling author Tarryn Fisher delivers a pulse-pounding, fast-paced suspense novel that will leave you breathless. A thriller you won’t be able to put down!

Imagine that your husband has two other wives.

You’ve never met the other wives. None of you know each other, and because of this unconventional arrangement, you can see your husband only one day a week. But you love him so much you don’t care. Or at least that’s what you’ve told yourself.

But one day, while you’re doing laundry, you find a scrap of paper in his pocket—an appointment reminder for a woman named Hannah, and you just know it’s another of the wives.

You thought you were fine with your arrangement, but you can’t help yourself: you track her down, and, under false pretenses, you strike up a friendship. Hannah has no idea who you really are. Then Hannah starts showing up to your coffee dates with telltale bruises, and you realize she’s being abused by her husband. Who, of course, is also your husband. But you’ve never known him to be violent, ever.

Who exactly is your husband, and how far would you be willing to go to find out?

And who is his mysterious third wife?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Afraid: Three Riveting Stories of Suspense *




  








A thrilling new book featuring the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Third Grave, that fans of Allison Brennan and Lisa Gardner won’t want to miss! Dark secrets and revenge converge as former students from an elite boarding school, which is also a haven for the daughters of the rich and famous, come face to face with the crimes of the past…

LUCY
Lucy Champagne was sent to St. Cecilia’s after her movie-star mother was brutally attacked by her sleazy boyfriend, Ray Watkins. Lucy’s damning testimony landed Ray a twenty-five-year sentence. But now, Ray is free. And he’s going to find Lucy and make her pay, no matter how far and how fast she runs . . .

RAYNE
Rayne Taylor found unexpected happiness at St. Cecilia’s, until her roommate, Natalie, committed suicide. Only when Rayne finds a box of mementoes from that time does she realize how wrong she may have been about Natalie’s death—and how far someone will go to keep the truth hidden . . .

ERIN
Erin MacDonald remembers little about the long-ago night she and her sister, Anna Beth, were kidnapped. While Erin was found safe, Anna Beth vanished forever. Now Erin has reluctantly come back to the family estate, where Detective Rafe Montego hopes to finally crack the case. But as flashes of Erin’s memory reemerge, she learns how deep the danger goes . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Arizona Ames: A Western Story*




  








Not all outlaws are bad men.

Rich Ames didn’t set out to be a gunslinger—it was forced on him. When two men roughed up his sweet sister, Rich reached for his trusty Colt and let loose on them. When the smoke cleared, Rich was the only one standing, now a fugitive of the law and forced to abandon his quaint home and family in Tonto Basin.

Rich soon acquired the name “Arizona Ames” and for years after that fateful day his name struck fear into the hearts of bad men all over the West. To some people, Arizona was a bad man. Certainly he was quick with a six-gun; to be sure there were many notches in the Colt he threw with such lightning rapidity; but at his core he was a good man, forced into a life of wandering for protecting his kin.

Arizona Ames is a classic western full of thrill and adventure, written by the granddaddy of them all—Zane Grey. Join Rich “Arizona” Ames as he travels his home state meting out justice and evading the law.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Savage Road: A Thriller (A Hayley Chill Thriller Book 2) *




  








Hayley Chill descends even deeper into the dangerous political web of Washington, DC, in this “twisty, electrifying thriller” (Karin Slaughter, New York Times bestselling author) and sequel to the national bestseller Deep State.

When a series of devastating cyber attacks rock the United States, Hayley Chill is tasked by the “deeper state” to track down their source. NSA analysts insist that Moscow is the culprit, but that accusation brings plenty of complications with Hayley directing the president as a double agent against the Russians. With increasing pressure on the president to steer him towards a devastating war, it’s up to Hayley to stop the mysterious computer hacker and prevent World War III—while also uncovering some shocking truths about her own life.

Magnificently crafted and perfectly timed, Savage Road “is a brilliantly plotted thriller with plenty of edge-of-the-seat moments, twists, and turns to satisfy the most ardent of fans” (Mystery & Suspense Magazine).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*London Twist: A Delilah Novella *




  








For Delilah, the Mossad's top seductress, the parameters of the assignment were routine. The contractor: MI6. The objective: infiltrate a terror network, this one operating out of London. The stakes: a series of poison gas attacks on civilian population centers.

There's just one wrinkle. The target is a woman--as smart, beautiful, and committed as Delilah herself. And for a cynical operative thrust suddenly out of her element, the twists and turns of the spy game are nowhere near as dangerous as the secrets and desires of the human heart.

This story is approximately 36,000 words--the equivalent of about 145 paper pages. It is a novella, not a novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Locked On (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 11) *




  








Jack Ryan Jr.—along with the covert warriors of the Campus—continues to uphold his legendary father’s legacy of courage and honor in this thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Tom Clancy.

Privately training with special forces, he’s honing his combat skills to continue his work within the Campus, hunting down and eliminating terrorists wherever he can—even as Jack Ryan Sr. campaigns to become President of the United States again.

But what neither father nor son knows is that the political and personal have just become equally dangerous. A devout enemy of Jack Sr. launches a privately-funded vendetta to discredit him and connect him to a mysterious killing in his longtime ally John Clark’s past. All they have to do is catch him.

With Clark on the run, it’s up to Jack Jr. to stop a growing threat emerging in the Middle East, where a corrupt Pakistani general has entered into a deadly pact with a fanatical terrorist to procure four nuclear warheads they can use to blackmail any world power into submission—or face annihilation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*What Is Relativity?: An Intuitive Introduction to Einstein's Ideas, and Why They Matter*








A renowned astrophysicist’s approachable introduction to Albert Einstein’s theory of relativity and its application in our daily lives.

It is commonly assumed that if the Sun suddenly turned into a black hole, it would suck Earth and the rest of the planets into oblivion. Yet, as prominent author and astrophysicist Jeffrey Bennett points out, black holes don't suck. With that simple idea in mind, Bennett begins an entertaining introduction to Einstein's theories of relativity, describing the amazing phenomena readers would actually experience if they took a trip to a black hole.

The theory of relativity reveals the speed of light as the cosmic speed limit, the mind-bending ideas of time dilation and curvature of spacetime, and what may be the most famous equation in history: E = mc2. Indeed, the theory of relativity shapes much of our modern understanding of the universe. It is not “just a theory”―every major prediction of relativity has been tested to exquisite precision, and its practical applications include the Global Positioning System (GPS).

Amply illustrated and written in clear, accessible prose, Bennett's book proves anyone can grasp the basics of Einstein's ideas. His intuitive, nonmathematical approach gives a wide audience its first real taste of how relativity works and why it is so important to science and the way we view ourselves as human beings.

“Well-written and uniquely readable . . . Bennett carefully avoids bombastic statements and “spectacularization” of the subject.” —Alberto Nicolis, Columbia University


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Strange and Obscure Stories of the Civil War *




  








Strange and Obscure Stories of the Civil War is an entertaining look at the Civil War stories that don’t get told, and the misadventures you haven’t read about in history books. Share in all the humorous and strange events that took place behind the scenes of some of the most famous Civil War moments. Picture a pedestal in a public park with no statue on top; Rowland’s book explains that when the members of the New York Monument Commission went to hire a sculptor to finish the statue, they were shocked to discover that there was no money left in the agency’s accounts to pay for the project. The money for the statue of Dan Sickles had been stolen—stolen by former monument committee chairman Dan Sickles!

Brig. Gen. Philip Kearny was the son of a New York tycoon who had helped found the New York Stock Exchange, and who groomed his boy to be a force on Wall Street. The younger Kearny decided his call was to be a force on the field of battle, so despite a law degree and an inheritance of better than $1 million, he joined the U.S. Army and studied cavalry tactics in France. His dashing figure in the saddle earned him the name of Kearny the Magnificent, probably because Kearny rode with a pistol in one hand and a sword in the other while holding the horse’s reins in his teeth. This habit proved useful after he lost his left arm in the Mexican War, because he was able to continue to wave his sword with all the menace to which he was accustomed while still guiding his horse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tolkien and the Great War: The Threshold of Middle-earth *




  








How the First World War influenced the author of the Lord of the Rings Trilogy: “Very much the best book about J.R.R. Tolkien that has yet been written.” —A. N. Wilson

As Europe plunged into World War I, J. R. R. Tolkien was a student at Oxford and part of a cohort of literary-minded friends who had wide-ranging conversations in their Tea Club and Barrovian Society. After finishing his degree, Tolkien experienced the horrors of the Great War as a signal officer in the Battle of the Somme, where two of those school friends died. All the while, he was hard at work on an original mythology that would become the basis of his literary masterpiece, the Lord of the Rings trilogy.

In this biographical study, drawn in part from Tolkien’s personal wartime papers, John Garth traces the development of the author’s work during this critical period. He shows how the deaths of two comrades compelled Tolkien to pursue the dream they had shared, and argues that the young man used his imagination not to escape from reality—but to transform the cataclysm of his generation. While Tolkien’s contemporaries surrendered to disillusionment, he kept enchantment alive, reshaping an entire literary tradition into a form that resonates to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Battle of Britain Day: 15 September, 1940 *




  








Of all the actions during the Battle of Britain the most famous was that on 15 September 1940, commemorated each year as ‘Battle of Britain Day’.

On that day the Luftwaffe mounted two large-scale daylight raids on London. Winston Churchill, on a visit to No. 11 Group’s underground headquarters, watched Air Vice-Marshal Park direct his Spitfires and Hurricanes against the enemy with devastating effect.

That evening the defenders triumphantly proclaimed that they had destroyed 185 German planes, giving a much-needed boost to British morale. The German High Command knew the true number of aircraft lost was only 56, but the day’s hard fighting forced them to realize that there would be no victory over Royal Air Force Fighter Command before the weather broke in the autumn.

This book tells the story of the momentous events of 15 September 1940, seen through the eyes of more than sixty of those who witnessed them in the air and on the ground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*With Hitler and Mussolini: Memoirs of a Nazi Interpreter *




  








An insider’s view of Hitler, Himmler, Heydrich, and Mussolini.

In the years before World War II, Eugen Dollmann arrived in Rome on a scholarship, intending to write a history of the Catholic Church. Instead he joined the Nazi Party and became an interpreter to various members of the German and Italian Fascist hierarchy.

In this capacity Dollmann attended the Munich Conference of 1938 and was present at most of the important meetings between Hitler and Mussolini, also witnessing many of the endless squabbles between Mussolini’s son-in-law Galeazzo Ciano and Hitler’s foreign secretary, Joachim von Ribbentrop. He interpreted for Heinrich Himmler during his visits to Rome and was, curiously for one of his temperament, appointed Obersturmführer in the Allgemeine SS. He played a considerable role in the surrender of the German Army in Italy, helping to prevent the execution of Hitler’s scorched-earth orders.

The book is full of piquant anecdotes—Himmler’s excavations for the legendary treasure of King Alaric; the visit of Reinhard Heydrich to the House of the Provinces, a brothel frequented by officers and men of means; Hitler’s dread and annoyance at being piloted into his newly conquered Ukraine by Mussolini—to mention only a few.

Throughout, Dollmann makes no attempt to conceal or exonerate his association with the Nazis. With Hitler and Mussolini is a fascinating memoir filled with political intrigue, undercover activity, and insights into the biggest personalities connected to the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Big Week: The Biggest Air Battle of World War II *




  








A history of World War II’s Operation Argument in which US and British air forces led a series of raids against Nazi Germany in 1944.

During the third week of February 1944, the combined Allied air forces based in Britain and Italy launched their first round-the-clock bomber offensive against Germany. Their goal: to smash the main factories and production centers of the Luftwaffe while also drawing German planes into an aerial battle of attrition to neutralize the Luftwaffe as a fighting force prior to the cross-channel invasion, planned for a few months later. Officially called Operation Argument, this aerial offensive quickly became known as “Big Week,” and it was one of the turning-point engagements of World War II.

In Big Week, acclaimed World War II historian James Holland chronicles the massive air battle through the experiences of those who lived and died during it. Prior to Big Week, the air forces on both sides were in crisis. Allied raids into Germany were being decimated, but German resources—fuel and pilots—were strained to the breaking point. Ultimately new Allied aircraft—especially the American long-range P-51 Mustang—and superior tactics won out during Big Week. Through interviews, oral histories, diaries, and official records, Holland follows the fortunes of pilots, crew, and civilians on both sides, taking readers from command headquarters to fighter cockpits to anti-aircraft positions and civilian chaos on the ground, vividly recreating the campaign as it was conceived and unfolded. In the end, the six days of intense air battles largely cleared the skies of enemy aircraft when the invasion took place on June 6, 1944—D-Day.

Big Week is both an original contribution to WWII literature and a brilliant piece of narrative history, recapturing a largely forgotten campaign that was one of the most critically important periods of the entire war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/27/22.

Currently $2.

*Commander to Crown: Lessons Learned as a Naval Officer, Orthodontist, and Beauty Queen*




  







This book is about the life of Dr. Corinne Devin with stories, motivational advice, and lessons she learned along the way. Her mission is to share what helped her believe in herself when others did not. She aims to serve as a role model and support those who are also looking to take on a courageous and unique life path.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/28/22.

Currently $2.

*Agency (The Jackpot Trilogy Book 2)*




  








AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“ONE OF THE MOST VISIONARY, ORIGINAL, AND QUIETLY INFLUENTIAL WRITERS CURRENTLY WORKING”* returns with a sharply imagined follow-up to the New York Times bestselling The Peripheral.

William Gibson has trained his eye on the future for decades, ever since coining the term “cyberspace” and then popularizing it in his classic speculative novel Neuromancer in the early 1980s. Cory Doctorow raved that The Peripheral is “spectacular, a piece of trenchant, far-future speculation that features all the eyeball kicks of Neuromancer.” Now Gibson is back with Agency—a science fiction thriller heavily influenced by our most current events.

Verity Jane, gifted app whisperer, takes a job as the beta tester for a new product: a digital assistant, accessed through a pair of ordinary-looking glasses. “Eunice,” the disarmingly human AI in the glasses, manifests a face, a fragmentary past, and a canny grasp of combat strategy. Realizing that her cryptic new employers don’t yet know how powerful and valuable Eunice is, Verity instinctively decides that it’s best they don’t.

Meanwhile, a century ahead in London, in a different time line entirely, Wilf Netherton works amid plutocrats and plunderers, survivors of the slow and steady apocalypse known as the jackpot. His boss, the enigmatic Ainsley Lowbeer, can look into alternate pasts and nudge their ultimate directions. Verity and Eunice are her current project. Wilf can see what Verity and Eunice can’t: their own version of the jackpot, just around the corner, and the roles they both may play in it.

*The Boston Globe


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pinnacle City: A Superhero Noir *




  








Pinnacle City is many things to many people. To some it is a glittering metropolis, a symbol of prosperity watched over by the all-star superhero team, the Pinnacle City Guardians. Beyond the glitz and glamour, there is another city, one still feeling the physical and economic damage of the superhero-villain battles of generations past. The lower class, immigrants, criminals, aliens, sorcerers, and non-humans alike call this city home, looking to make a living, which is becoming increasingly difficult as the two sides of the city seem prepared to boil over into a violent conflict.

Private investigator Eddie Enriquez, born with the ability to read the histories of objects by touch, still bears the scars of his time as a youthful minion for a low-level supervillain, followed by stints in prison and the military. Though now trying to live a straight-and-narrow life, he supports a drinking problem and painkiller addiction by using his powers to track down insurance cheats. When a mysterious woman enters his office asking him to investigate the death of prominent non-human rights activist Quentin Julian, a crime the police and heroes are ignoring, he takes the case in the hopes of doing something good.

Superhero Kimberly Kline has just hit it big, graduating from her team of young heroes to the Pinnacle City Guardians with the new codename of Solar Flare. With good looks, powers that include flight, energy manipulation, superhuman strength, durability, and speed, as well as a good family name, the sky is the limit for her. Upbeat, optimistic, and perhaps a little naïve from the upper-crust life she was raised in, she hopes to make her family, and the world, proud by being the greatest superhero she can be . . . but things aren't always as they seem.

From the minds of Matt Carter and Fiona J. R. Titchenell, Pinnacle City is a pulpy, throwback noir of yesteryear, where two unlikely people from opposite sides of the track must team up to do good in a world full of so much bad.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Loved You First: A 2-in-1 Collection*




  








Opposites attract in these two reader-favorite stories featuring the Stanislaskis!

Falling for Rachel

For passionate lawyer Rachel Stanislaski, work is her life. Assigned to watch over teenage delinquent Nicholas LeBeck, the last thing Rachel needs is Nick’s hotheaded stepbrother storming into her courtroom. Zack Muldoon is protective and stubborn, but whether he likes it or not, he needs Rachel’s help—both to keep Nick out of trouble and to reconnect with his younger brother. Rachel knows the importance of a family bond, but she hasn’t considered what excitement—or complications—a blossoming romance could add to their agreement. But Zack and Rachel’s chemistry is hard to ignore, and the two could be falling for each other faster than they realize.

Convincing Alex

Detective Alex Stanislaski thought he’d seen it all—until he mistakenly arrests the bold soap opera writer Bess McNee. Committed to understanding her characters, Bess often looks for research opportunities to help her write the best she can—and accidentally being arrested gives her the best opportunity of all. She decides to follow the sexy detective around to get ideas for her show, but Bess will soon discover that Alex is not only perfect for research but maybe a perfect match for herself, as well. Now all she has to do is convince him she’s right…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*American Nuremberg: The U.S. Officials Who Should Stand Trial for Post-9/11 War Crimes *




  








No subject is more hotly debated than the extreme measures that our government has taken after 9/11 in the name of national security. Torture, extraordinary rendition, drone assassinations, secret detention centers (or “black sites”), massive surveillance of citizens. But while the press occasionally exposes the dark side of the war on terror and congressional investigators sometimes raise alarms about the abuses committed by U.S. intelligence agencies and armed forces, no high U.S. official has been prosecuted for these violations – which many legal observers around the world consider war crimes.

The United States helped establish the international principles guiding the prosecution of war crimes – starting with the Nuremberg tribunal following World War II, when Nazi officials were held accountable for their crimes against humanity. But the American government and legal system have consistently refused to apply these same principles to our own officials. Now Rebecca Gordon takes on the explosive task of “indicting” the officials who – in a just society – should be put on trial for war crimes. Some might dismiss this as a symbolic exercise. But what is at stake here is the very soul of the nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lost Horizon: A Novel *




  








In this “engagingly written” international bestseller, survivors of a plane crash discover a peaceful paradise hidden in the Himalayas called Shangri-La (The New York Times).

Hugh Conway saw humanity at its worst while fighting in the trenches of the First World War. Now, more than a decade later, Conway is a British diplomat serving in Afghanistan and facing war yet again—this time, a civil conflict forces him to flee the country by plane.

When his plane crashes high in the Himalayas, Conway and the other survivors are found by a mysterious guide and led to a breathtaking discovery: the hidden valley of Shangri-La.

Kept secret from the world for more than two hundred years, Shangri-La is like paradise—a place whose inhabitants live for centuries amid the peace and harmony of the fertile valley. But when the leader of the Shangri-La monastery falls ill, Conway and the others must face the daunting prospect of returning home to a world about to be torn open by war.

Thrilling and timeless, Lost Horizon is a masterpiece of modern fiction, and one of the most enduring classics of the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Milena: The Tragic Story of Kafka's Great Love *


  








Margarete Buber, the journalist daughter of Martin Buber, and Milena Jesenska, the beautiful lover of Kafka, met in Ravensbruck concentration camp in 1940. For four terrible years, the two women formed an extraordinary bond and made a pact that if only one survived, the other would bear witness. Only Margarete lived to remember. This is her story of Milena—of fearless love, sacrifice, and nobility.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Age of Surveillance Capitalism: The Fight for a Human Future at the New Frontier of Power *




  








The challenges to humanity posed by the digital future, the first detailed examination of the unprecedented form of power called "surveillance capitalism," and the quest by powerful corporations to predict and control our behavior.

In this masterwork of original thinking and research, Shoshana Zuboff provides startling insights into the phenomenon that she has named surveillance capitalism. The stakes could not be higher: a global architecture of behavior modification threatens human nature in the twenty-first century just as industrial capitalism disfigured the natural world in the twentieth.

Zuboff vividly brings to life the consequences as surveillance capitalism advances from Silicon Valley into every economic sector. Vast wealth and power are accumulated in ominous new "behavioral futures markets," where predictions about our behavior are bought and sold, and the production of goods and services is subordinated to a new "means of behavioral modification."

The threat has shifted from a totalitarian Big Brother state to a ubiquitous digital architecture: a "Big Other" operating in the interests of surveillance capital. Here is the crucible of an unprecedented form of power marked by extreme concentrations of knowledge and free from democratic oversight. Zuboff's comprehensive and moving analysis lays bare the threats to twenty-first century society: a controlled "hive" of total connection that seduces with promises of total certainty for maximum profit -- at the expense of democracy, freedom, and our human future.

With little resistance from law or society, surveillance capitalism is on the verge of dominating the social order and shaping the digital future -- if we let it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Pot Thief Mysteries Volume Two: The Pot Thief Who Studied Escoffier, The Pot Thief Who Studied D. H. Lawrence, and The Pot Thief Who Studied Billy the Kid *




  








Albuquerque pottery dealer/treasure hunter/sleuth Hubie Schuze is back digging up trouble—in this second collection from the “smartly funny” series (Anne Hillerman, author of Spider Woman’s Daughter).

A dealer in ancient Native American pottery, Hubert Schuze has spent years searching the public lands of New Mexico for artwork that would otherwise remain buried. According to the US government, he’s a thief, but Hubie knows the real crime would be to allow age-old traditions to die. He honors prehistoric craftspeople by resurrecting their handiwork, and nothing—not even foul play—will stop him in these three installments of the Lefty Award–winning mystery series.

The Pot Thief Who Studied Escoffier: When a restaurateur asks him to create one hundred dinner plates for his new Austrian eatery in Santa Fe, Hubie can’t say no to the challenge—or the $25,000 he’ll be paid. But no sooner does he start the project than the fractious kitchen staff starts turning up dead. Hubie will have to dish out some serious detective work if he’s going to collect his fee, save the restaurant, and escape Santa Fe alive.

“Funny at a very high intellectual level and deliciously delightful.” —The Baltimore Sun

The Pot Thief Who Studied D. H. Lawrence: Eighty years ago, D. H. Lawrence moved to Taos, where a neighbor welcomed him with a stew served in a handcrafted pot made by a legendary craftswoman. Now, the neighbor’s great-grandson wants Hubie to retrieve it. The pot thief agrees, but his search of the Lawrence ranch is interrupted by a blizzard that traps him and several other guests indoors. It soon becomes apparent that one of them is a killer—and Hubie finds himself facing a mystery so shocking it would make Lady Chatterley blush.

The Pot Thief Who Studied Billy the Kid: After lowering himself into a cave in search of Anasazi Indian pottery, Hubie uncovers a long-dead corpse, buried where the ancient tribe would never have left a body. As he puzzles over this discovery, he hears a chilling sound: his truck, left behind on the cliff face, being driven away. After a narrow escape, Hubie returns with his best friend, Susannah, to try to identify the dead man. What they find instead is a mystery that takes them back not to the days before Columbus, but to the Wild West of Billy the Kid . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Candy Cane Murder *




  








’Tis the season for suspicion in thesethree Christmas crime-solving confections—with recipes! “Entertaining…a sweet holiday treat for mystery lovers.”—Publishers Weekly

’Tis the season for trimming the tree, caroling, baking cookies, and waiting for Santa to drop down the chimney. But in this festive collection of whodunits, murder is also paying a visit…

Candy Cane Murder by New York Times-bestselling author Joanne Fluke
When a trail of candy canes leads to a corpse outfitted in a Santa suit on a snowy bank, Hannah Swensen sets out to discover who killed Kris Kringle…

The Dangers of Candy Canes by Laura Levine
A wealthy suburbanite takes a lethal tumble off his roof while installing a giant candy cane. Now it’s up to Jaine Austen to sift through a long list of scheming neighbors with dirty secrets in their stockings to expose a murderer…

Candy Canes Of Christmas Past by New York Times-bestselling author Leslie Meier
Lucy Stone must learn the mystery of a glass candy cane found smashed to bits near a corpse—to unlock the doors of Christmas past and find a killer who got away with murder.

Includes over 10 luscious holiday recipes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Thunder Horse (The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré)*




  








“A terrific writer . . . Thunder Horse makes this reviewer want to race to the bookstore for the rest of the Gabriel Du Pré series” (Rocky Mountain News).

Usually it takes more than one beer to make the Toussaint Saloon shake. When the earthquake hits, part-time deputy Gabriel Du Pré and his friends are lamenting the fishing resort a Japanese firm has planned for their small town. The floor trembles, the lights go out, and glass rains from the walls. When they emerge from the bar, they see a new landscape. Roads are mangled, mountains have shifted, and the spring where the Japanese businessmen had planned to build their resort is no more. In its place is an uprooted Indian burial ground—and a massive headache for Du Pré.

As local Native American tribes fight over the ancient remains, a fossilized Tyrannosaurus Rex tooth is found in the hands of a murdered anthropologist. Du Pré had just wanted a beer. Instead he found a murder sixty-five million years in the making.

Thunder Horse is the 5th book in The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mike Hammer: King of the Weeds*




  








The Mafia, a serial killer, the government—everyone is out to get PI Mike Hammer in this relentless thriller featuring Mickey Spillane’s “customary mixture of violence and witty dialogue” (Booklist)

He was the killer and I was the target.

It should be a mellow time for America’s toughest PI. He and Velda are planning their nuptials, and Captain of Homicide Pat Chambers is nearing retirement. Then an assassin’s bullet almost brings Mike down on his office doorstep. Could the attempted hit have anything to do with the impending release of a serial killer put away by Mike and Pat?

There’s also the small matter of the $89 billion in Mafia money stashed in a cave, in a location known only to Hammer. With everyone from wiseguys to the US Government on his tail, Mike must prove that he is just as sharp, and deadly, as ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Breakdown (V.I. Warshawski Novels Book 15) *




  








A strange crime gets V.I. Warshawski involved with some of Chicago’s most rich and powerful players in this thriller from New York Times bestselling author Sara Paretsky.

When a group of Chicago tweens holds a ritual in an abandoned cemetery, they stumble on an actual corpse—stabbed through the heart in a vampire-style slaying. V.I. Warshawski arrives on the scene to escort the girls home–but protecting them places her at the tangled center of the investigation. And the girls include daughters of some of Chicago’s most powerful families: the grandfather of one, Chaim Salanter, is among the world’s wealthiest men; the mother of another, Sophy Durango, is running for the United States Senate.

For V.I., the questions multiply faster than the answers. Is the killing linked to a hostile media campaign against Durango—or to Salanter’s childhood in Nazi-occupied Lithuania? As V.I. struggles to find an answer, she finds herself fighting enemies who are no less terrifying for being all too human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Smokin' Seventeen: A Stephanie Plum Novel *




  








Where there’s smoke there’s fire, and no one knows this better than New Jersey bounty hunter Stephanie Plum.

Dead bodies are showing up in shallow graves on the empty construction lot of Vincent Plum Bail Bonds. No one is sure who the killer is, or why the victims have been offed, but what is clear is that Stephanie’s name is on the killer’s list.

Short on time to find evidence proving the killer’s identity, Stephanie faces further complications when her family and friends decide that it’s time for her to choose between her longtime off-again-on-again boyfriend, Trenton cop Joe Morelli, and the bad boy in her life, security expert Ranger. Stephanie’s mom is encouraging Stephanie to dump them both and choose a former high school football star who’s just returned to town. Stephanie’s sidekick, Lula, is encouraging Stephanie to have a red-hot boudoir “bake-off.” And Grandma Bella, Morelli’s old-world grandmother, is encouraging Stephanie to move to a new state when she puts “the eye” on Stephanie.

With a cold-blooded killer after her, a handful of hot men, and a capture list that includes a dancing bear and a senior citizen vampire, Stephanie’s life looks like it’s about to go up in smoke.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Drowning Tree *




  








Artfully imagined, intricately detailed, eerily poignant: these are the outstanding features of Carol Goodman’s literary thrillers. She is part novelist, part craftsman—and The Drowning Tree is her newest masterpiece.

Juno McKay intended to avoid the nearby campus of her alma mater during her fifteenth reunion weekend, but she just can’t turn down the chance to see her longtime friend, Christine Webb, speak at the Penrose College library. Though Juno cringes at the inevitable talk of the pregnancy that kept her from graduating, and of her husband, Neil Buchwald, who ended up in a mental hospital only two years after their wedding, Juno endures the gossip for her friend’s sake. Christine’s lecture sends shockwaves through the rapt crowd when she reveals little-known details about the lives of two sisters, Eugenie and Clare—members of the powerful and influential family whose name the college bears. Christine’s revelation throws shadows of betrayal, lust, and insanity onto the family’s distinguished facade.

But after the lecture, Christine seems distant, uneasy, and sad. The next day, she disappears. Juno immediately suspects a connection to her friend’s shocking speech. Although painfully reminded of her own experience with Neil’s mental illness, Juno nevertheless peels away the layers of secrets and madness that surround the Penrose dynasty. She fears that Christine discovered something damning about them, perhaps even something worth killing for. And Juno is determined to find it—for herself, for her friend, and for her long-lost husband.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Torpedo Strike: A Novel of the Fleet Air Arm in the Mediterranean, 1940-41 (WWII Action Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








An exhilarating World War II adventure based on real-life events! Perfect for fans of Clive Cussler, Douglas Reeman and Duncan Harding.

Will bravery alone be enough to see Bill through the war?

Malta, 1940

World War II rages on, and as the Royal Navy’s Fleet Air Arm prepares to launch a risky strike on the Italian port of Taranto, no one knows quite what the future holds.

When his aircraft is caught in enemy fire off the coast of Malta, Sub-Lieutenant Bill Tanner disobeys orders to leave his stricken C.O. and return to base. But his act of loyalty threatens to derail his Navy career when his nemesis Lieutenant-Commander Anthony Kyne has Bill charged with disobedience.

With the prospect of a court-martial hanging over his head, Bill pins his hopes on the upcoming Taranto raid to redeem himself.

But will he survive long enough to clear his name? And with tensions still simmering between himself and Kyne, is Bill’s Navy career over just as it’s beginning?

Based on real-life events, TORPEDO STRIKE is the first book in the WWII Action Thriller Series: authentic aviation and naval military fiction bringing to life the perilous battles that irrevocably changed the course of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Never So Proud: The Story of the Battle of Crete, May 1941 (WWII Action Thriller Series Book 2) *




  








A tense and dramatic military adventure based on real World War II events! Perfect for fans of Clive Cussler, Douglas Reeman and Duncan Harding.

Bill Tanner returns … but can he survive his next dramatic battle?

Crete, 1941

Greece has been invaded by the Germans, and the enemy has now turned its attention to Crete.

With the island in grave danger of falling, Allied forces have been posted to the island in great number, Sub-Lieutenant Bill Tanner and Midshipman (A) Brander among them.

But with Germany mounting its first ever airborne assault, victory cannot be taken for granted as German paratroopers fall from the sky in droves.

As one of World War II’s most dramatic battles is played out, Allied forces struggle desperately to withstand the onslaught … and disaster looms for Bill and ‘Brandy’ when their aircraft is shot down.

Will the two of them live to tell the tale? And can the Allies prevail against unprecedented hostilities?

Or does a humiliating defeat await them?

Based on real-life events, NEVER SO PROUD is the second book in the WWII Action Thriller Series: authentic aviation and naval military fiction bringing to life the perilous battles that irrevocably changed the course of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*LAST CHANCE LASSITER (Jake Lassiter Legal Thrillers Book 9)*




  








AMAZON #1 BESTSELLING AUTHOR'S PREQUEL TO THE JAKE LASSITER SERIES

★The "Lassiter" novels are stand-alones that may be enjoyed in any order.★

"If your cause is just, no case is impossible." - Jake Lassiter

An aging musician claims a famous hip-hop artist stole his tune...
But down-on-his luck Cadillac Johnson has no proof and little hope...
Until he hires the ex-linebacker to break down the courthouse door.

In this prequel to the series, Jake Lassiter gets fired from his law firm, dumped by his girlfriend, and charged with ethical violations by the Florida Bar...as he fights for justice in his own hard-headed way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*CHEATER'S GAME: A Stand-Alone Thriller (Jake Lassiter Legal Thrillers Book 11) *




  








FROM THE AMAZON #1 BESTSELLING AUTHOR: A SIZZLING STAND-ALONE NOVEL

★"A riveting legal thriller that Grisham fans will love."★ - Blue Ink (starred review)

★"One of the best legal thrillers of 2020."★ - Mystery Scene

JAKE LASSITER TACKLES THE COLLEGE ADMISSIONS SCANDAL

Rich parents will pay anything to get their kids into college...
For a price, Kip Lassiter can nail the perfect score on any test...
When Kip is indicted, his heartbroken Uncle Jake goes to trial and exposes the corruption at the heart of college admissions.

As Lassiter struggles with a brain injury from his days as a pro football player, Dr. Melissa Gold, his fiancée, tries to keep him strong enough for a grueling trial. In a fiery courtroom showdown, Lassiter risks everything - including his own life - to fight for the evidence that could exonerate his nephew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Confessions of a Slightly Neurotic Hitwoman *


*Book 3 is currently **Free Here.*





  








Maggie Lee is not your average hitwoman. For one thing, she's never killed anyone. For another, after hitting her head in the car accident that killed her sister, her new best friend is a talking lizard—a picky eater, obsessed with Wheel of Fortune, that only Maggie can hear.

Maggie, who can barely take care of herself, is desperate to help her injured and orphaned niece get the best medical care possible, so she reluctantly accepts a mobster's lucrative job offer: major cash to kill his monstrous son-in-law.

Paired with Patrick Mulligan, a charming murder mentor (who happens to moonlight as a police detective), Maggie stumbles down her new career path, contending with self-doubt, three meddling aunts, a semi-psychic friend predicting her doom, and a day job she hates. Oh, and let's not forget about Paul Kowalski, the sexy beat cop who could throw her ass in jail if he finds out what she's up to.

Training has never been so complicated! And, this time, Maggie has to get the job done. Because if she doesn't . . . she's the mob's next target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Magnificent Principia: Exploring Isaac Newton's Masterpiece*








Will help you appreciate and understand the significance of Isaac Newton's masterpiece--what many regard as the greatest scientific contribution of all time.Despite its dazzling reputation, Isaac Newton's Philosophiae Naturalis Principia Mathematica, or simply the Principia, remains a mystery for many people. Few of even the most intellectually curious readers, including professional scientists and mathematicians, have actually looked in the Principia or appreciated its contents.Mathematician Colin Pask seeks to remedy this deficit with this accessible guided tour through Newton's masterpiece. Using the final edition of the Principia, Pask clearly demonstrates how it sets out Newton's (and now our) approach to science, how the framework of classical mechanics is established, how terrestrial phenomena like the tides and projectile motion are explained, and how we can understand the dynamics of the solar system and the paths of comets. He also includes scene-setting chapters about Newton himself and scientific developments in his time, as well as chapters about the reception and influence of the Principia up to the present day.Now in paperback with a new preface, this lucidly written work makes Newton's landmark achievement comprehensible to lay readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Boogie Woogie Boy: A Dictionary of World War Two Military Slang *




  







Boogie Woogie Boy, is a rich, unique source of hundreds of terms used by American and Allied servicemen and women in World War Two. The "slang" in the book is, by and large, humorous and paints a sometimes hilarious picture of life for the average GI, sailor, marine, or nurse. From "air corps chicken — a fowl that is all wings" to "Zeppelins in a fog — sausage and mashed potatoes," Boogie Woogie Boy is a fun-filled compendium, and also a valuable reference for readers of World War Two-era books, writers, playwrights, etc. Illustrated with ten cartoons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*CACTUS Air Power At Guadalcanal*




  







This study examines the role of the CACTUS Air Force during the battle for Guadalcanal. Hurriedly planned and executed, Guadalcanal was the first U.S. ground offensive in the Pacific. Starting as an unopposed amphibious assault, the operation turned into a six-month-long air, land, and sea battle to secure the island. Operating from an expeditionary airfield, the U.S. Marine Corps employed air power as its primary means of defending the island. The CACTUS Air Force conducted the campaign with limited air assets and was plagued by a variety of critical shortages, yet it managed to play a key role in the U.S. victory. This study focuses on the specific contributions of airpower during this campaign. It examines the role of air power in reconnaissance, deep, close, and rear area air operations. It also examines the factors that influenced how air assets were employed and the changes in U.S. concepts about air operations that were made to conduct the air campaign. CACTUS planes assisted in defeating several major Japanese attacks. However, the daily presence and routine operations of the CACTUS Air Force were its key contributions. CACTUS Air’s most important contribution was its ability to deny the Japanese air superiority and disrupt their freedom of action in the lower Solomon Islands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The USAAF in World War II: Vol IV: The Pacific, Guadalcanal to Saipan, August 1942 to July 1944 (USAF Historical Series Book 4) *




  








The fourth of the seventh volume official USAF history of WWII, this is, like the other volumes in the series, extraordinarily detailed. The scale of the operations, from Alaska to Burma breathtaking. The unpreparedness of the AAF for war is frightening. In the Europe the 8th Air Force the AAF was reequipped with British Spitfires - at Guadalcanal, the 67th Fighter Squadron had to engage Japanese Zero's with the P400, which was 50 mph slower and had a operational ceiling of 14,000. .. . . .its all there in the book. . . .

The entire series of books read well alongside the British HMSO official histories .'The Strategic Air Offensive' and 'The Royal Air Force at War' which are also available in Kindle


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The USAAF in World War II Vol I: Plans and Early Operations (The USAAF in WWII Book 1) *




  







The first volume of the definitive 7 volume history of the USAAF in WWII. Every aspect of the war - from Tokyo to Berlin is covered. Absolutely essential for you Kindle bookshelf if you are interested in WW II. This particular volume describes the total lack of the AAF preparation for war, the planning mistakes that were a result of faulty, pre-war assumptions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Small Ships Courageous Men *




  







Small Ships, Courageous Men, first published in 1962 as Lt. John F. Kennedy— Expendable!, is an action-packed look at the role played by U.S. Navy PT Boats in the South Pacific during the Second World War. New to the Navy, PT boat tactics and armament were just being developed and tested by their crews, who would set-off on their missions against much larger and better-armed ships of the Japanese. Featured is an in-depth look at the missions and fate of the PT-109, skippered by a young John F. Kennedy, and the story of the 109's crew struggle to survive after the craft's collision with a Japanese destroyer. During the war, author Chandler Whipple was a lieutenant in the U.S. Navy. Included are 11 pages of photographs and maps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Yanks Don't Cry *




  







Yanks Don't Cry, first published in 1963, opens on the tropical Pacific island of Guam in early December, 1941, a few short days before the attack on Pearl Harbor. The U.S. Marines on Guam, neither equipped nor prepared for an invasion are quickly captured and shipped off to prison in Japan. There they began a nearly four-year imprisonment until the war's end in 1945. During those years they managed to retain the high spirits of free men, to sabotage the Japanese war effort at every opportunity as they worked on the docks and in other areas, to steal extra food rations, and, near war's end, to observe with pride the American bombing raids on Japan (while struggling mightily to free a group of Japanese schoolchildren trapped in a warehouse damaged by the bombs). The author's sense-of-humor shines through on nearly every page, which allowed him and his companions a small measure of comfort and the strength to somehow carry on. Yanks Don't Cry remains a classic recounting of life in war-time Japan for Allied prisoners-of-war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/28/22.

Currently $1.

*Robinson Crusoe, USN: The Adventures of George R. Tweed, RM1C on Japanese-held Guam *




  








THE TRUE STORY OF UNITED STATES NAVY RADIOMAN GEORGE TWEED AND HIS 31 MONTHS OF SURVIVAL ON JAPANESE-HELD GUAM DURING WORLD WAR II

“DANIEL DEFOE would have admired George Ray Tweed, the American seaman whose ingenuity and self-reliance have caught the imagination of modern America as Robinson Crusoe’s fascinated eighteenth century England. Defoe’s hero was engaged almost solely in a struggle for survival against nature.

“Crusoe and Tweed were most alike in the genius for contrivance, and Tweed doesn’t suffer from comparison with his famous prototype. To construct his shelter and furniture, Crusoe brought from his ship planks and boards and a complete carpenter’s chest of tools, in addition to two saws, an ax, “an abundance of hatchets,” a hammer, nails and several knives. Tweed built his equipment without benefit of nails, using only a handsaw, a machete, and a pocketknife. He went on to fashion, with crude materials, a lamp, a lantern, and an ingenious alarm system. At one time he had electric lights in a part of the country where not even the best homes enjoyed such luxury. He kept in repair an almost worn-out typewriter, on which he produced a one-page underground newspaper. He tore apart an apparently useless radio, put it together again, and brought in news from a station thousands of miles away.

“Tweed was born with common sense. A roustabout life as lumberman, stevedore, and mechanic gave him self-reliance; hunting expeditions in Oregon and California taught him woodsmanship; the Navy instructed him in the techniques of communication. It was as if all his early life had been preparation for the grueling experience which he alone, of those who fled before the invading Japanese, survived.

“I am glad to be the one to tell Tweed’s story. In all important respects it is related here exactly as he gave it to me.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/29/22.

Currently $2.

*2010: Odyssey Two (Space Odyssey Series Book 2) *




  








The celebrated author continues his Space Odyssey with this Hugo Award winner: “A daring romp through the solar system and a worthy successor to 2001” (Carl Sagan).

In 1968, Arthur C. Clarke’s bestselling 2001: A Space Odyssey captivated the world and was adapted into the classic film by Stanley Kubrick. Fourteen years later, fans and critics were thrilled by the release of 2010: Odyssey Two.

Nine years after the ill-fated Discovery One mission to Jupiter, a joint Soviet-American crew travels to the planet to investigate the mysterious monolith orbiting the planet, the cause of the earlier mission’s failure—and what became of astronaut David Bowman. The crew includes project expert Heywood Floyd, and Dr. Chandra, the creator of HAL 9000.

What they discover is an unsettling alien conspiracy tampering with the evolution of life on Jupiter’s moons as well as that of humanity itself. Meanwhile, the being that was once Dave Bowman—the only human to unlock the mystery of the monolith—streaks toward Earth on a vital mission of its own . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Eternal Sonata: A Thriller of the Near Future *




  








A few dead bodies are a small price to pay in the quest for immortality.

In 2025 America, it’s hardly news when a renowned octogenarian scientist dying of cancer disappears from a local hospice, but when Kansas City Star reporter Rich Azadian begins to dig, he discovers that other elderly scientists around the world have also vanished recently—all terminally ill and receiving the same experimental treatment from a global health company. His investigation leads him to the reclusive Noam Heller, a brilliant researcher exploring new technologies to reverse-age cancer and other cells. Using revolutionary stem cell treatments and snippets of DNA from rare, immortal Arctic jellyfish, his breakthrough promises the genetic equivalent of the fountain of youth.

But when Heller is murdered and his lab destroyed, Rich and his girlfriend Antonia become targets themselves. With the local police and federal authorities failing to see the big picture, he realizes he must take matters into his own hands to survive and stop the killing. His only hope is to mobilize his network of brilliant misfits and infiltrate the vast and lethal race—among cutthroat corporations, national intelligence services, rogue scientists, and a mysterious international organization—to control the new technologies and perhaps the secret of life itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Door Into Time: An Alex Hawk Time Travel Adventure *




  







Not all guys obsess over tiny details……but Army Special Forces do.The wall just didn’t look right.Alex has been trying to cope. Life after his deployment had been rough. His ex-wife thought he needed to stop disappointing their daughter. She was right.He would try harder.With six hours before his little girl’s fourth birthday party, he saw the anomaly. One wall was too short. Plenty of time to tear out a panel and look behind it.He found a brick wall.His house wasn’t made of brick.Behind that was another just like the first. He still had time. When the second wall came down, Alex stood and stared at the shining doorway. Next to it, held up by a knife, was a note.It was a warning……and he didn’t listen.You’ll love being transported through time, to a future unlike anything we’ve imagined, where Alex’s fight to get back home becomes an epic struggle. A Door into Time is Book One in an epic five-book portal fiction/time travel/action-adventure series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rogues *




  






NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

A thrilling collection of twenty-one original stories by an all-star list of contributors—including a new A Game of Thrones story by George R. R. Martin!

If you’re a fan of fiction that is more than just black and white, this latest story collection from #1 New York Times bestselling author George R. R. Martin and award-winning editor Gardner Dozois is filled with subtle shades of gray. Twenty-one all-original stories, by an all-star list of contributors, will delight and astonish you in equal measure with their cunning twists and dazzling reversals. And George R. R. Martin himself offers a brand-new A Game of Thrones tale chronicling one of the biggest rogues in the entire history of Ice and Fire.

Follow along with the likes of Gillian Flynn, Joe Abercrombie, Neil Gaiman, Patrick Rothfuss, Scott Lynch, Cherie Priest, Garth Nix, and Connie Willis, as well as other masters of literary sleight-of-hand, in this rogues gallery of stories that will plunder your heart—and yet leave you all the richer for it.

Featuring all-new stories by

Joe Abercrombie • Daniel Abraham • David W. Ball • Paul Cornell • Bradley Denton • Phyllis Eisenstein • Gillian Flynn • Neil Gaiman • Matthew Hughes • Joe R. Lansdale • Scott Lynch • Garth Nix • Cherie Priest • Patrick Rothfuss • Steven Saylor • Michael Swanwick • Lisa Tuttle • Carrie Vaughn • Walter Jon Williams • Connie Willis

And an Introduction by George R. R. Martin!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cold Fire *




  








A man on a mission must come to terms with his forgotten past in this gripping thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Dean Koontz.

In Portland, he saved a young boy from a drunk driver. In Boston, he rescued a child from an underground explosion. In Houston, he disarmed a man who was trying to shoot his own wife. Reporter Holly Thorne was intrigued by this strange quiet savior named Jim Ironheart. She was even falling in love with him. But what power compelled an ordinary man to save twelve lives in three months? What visions haunted his dreams? And why did he whisper in his sleep: There is an Enemy. It is coming. It’ll kill us all...?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Swords Against Death (Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser Book 2) *




  








Join the renowned barbarian and thief in this sword-and-sorcery adventure from a Grand Master of Science Fiction and Fantasy.

While The Lord of the Rings took the world by storm, Fritz Leiber’s fantastic but thoroughly flawed antiheroes, Fafhrd and Gray Mouser, adventured and stumbled deep within the caves of Inner Earth as well. They wondered and wandered to the edges of the Outer Sea, across the Land of Nehwon, and throughout every nook and cranny of gothic Lankhmar, Nehwon’s grandest and most mystically corrupt city. Lankhmar, is Leiber’s fully realized, vivid incarnation of urban decay and civilization’s corroding effect on the human psyche. Fafhrd and Mouse are not innocents; their world is no land of honor and righteousness. It is a world of human complexities and violent action, of discovery and mystery, of swords and sorcery.

Swords Against Death, the second volume in the Lankhmar series, finds Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser beginning their real journey. Their hearts altered by the loss of first true love, they embark on a long and winding path of drunken debauchery and womanizing until crossing paths with two cross wizards, Sheelba of the Eyeless Face and Ningauble of the Seven Eyes. A most violent of clashes ensues. Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser descend into Thieves House to discover the exacting skill of the united backstabbing Thieves of Lankhmar and their rival guild, the Slayer’s Brotherhood, the city’s unionized killers. They would wander along the Bleak Shore to a howling tower to show how fear is not the product of murder but the cause. Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser must resume their plundering and drunken debauchery until once again darkness had taken the balance for its favor and then a change would come.

These are just a few of the encounters our swindling swordsmen will willingly endure in ridding their hearts of their first true loves. But did they know it would make them indentured swordsman servants to their former foes, the formidable Sheelba and Ningauble?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Swords in the Mist (Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser Book 3) *




  








Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser take to the sea in the third installment of this seminal sword and sorcery series that “has lost none of its luminous magic” (San Francisco Chronicle).

Swords in the Mist, book three in the Lankhmar series, thrusts our indentured, sword-swinging servants into the question of hate, its power, and its purpose. Times are lean in Lankhmar, illuminating the link between money and love. Luckily, Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser don’t always believe in love. When Lankhmar gets too gritty, our travelers take to their other, less harsh mistress, the sea. But the sea can play tricks on men, and so can the sea king. He can break a man, or worse yet, curse him. But when he is away, it’s all play for the formidable swordsmen and the Triple Goddess . . . and two luscious sea queens. But luck may not always be there, as they discover on the way to see Ningauble, their wizard employer. After a long journey in defense of their control over their own fates, Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser find themselves pawns in a life-and-death chess game, all of Lankhmar being the pieces. How many pawns will be left on the board before someone wins?

Before The Lord of the Rings took the world by storm, Leiber’s fantastic but thoroughly flawed antiheroes, Fafhrd and Gray Mouser, adventured deep within the caves of Inner Earth, albeit a different one. They wondered and wandered to the edges of the Outer Sea, across the Land of Nehwon and throughout every nook and cranny of gothic Lankhmar, Nehwon’s grandest and most mystically corrupt city. Lankhmar is Leiber’s fully realized, vivid incarnation of urban decay and civilization’s corroding effect on the human psyche.

Drawing on themes from Shakespeare, Edgar Allan Poe, and H. P. Lovecraft, master manipulator Fritz Leiber is a worldwide legend within the fantasy genre and actually coined the term Sword and Sorcery that describes the subgenre he helped create.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Swords and Ice Magic (Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser Book 6) *




  








Stories of sword and sorcery by a Grand Master of Science Fiction and Fantasy!

In Swords and Ice Magic, Fafhrd and Gray Mouser discover how the sadness of the Executioner creates a macabre dance from the point of view of the choreographer. Beauties and beasts explain the dual nature of all life’s creatures. Trapped in the Shadowland, our dogmatic duo finds the dualities of swords and needles, maps and territories, girls and demons, mortals and gods, learning of the mischievous vanity of the gods. Lost at sea, Gray Mouser becomes a natural philosopher, drifting, captive of the Great Equatorial Current. He wonders about fire and ice, about women and men, until they arrive at Rime Isle, a tragic comedy of a place, wandering gods and restless mortals, a comedy with puppets and puppet masters. 

Before The Lord of the Rings took the world by storm, Leiber’s fantastic but thoroughly flawed antiheroes, Fafhrd and Gray Mouser, adventured deep within the caves of Inner Earth, albeit a different one. They wondered and wandered to the edges of the Outer Sea, across the Land of Nehwon and throughout every nook and cranny of gothic Lankhmar, Nehwon’s grandest and most mystically corrupt city. Lankhmar is Leiber’s fully realized, vivid incarnation of urban decay and civilization’s corroding effect on the human psyche.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Age and Guile: Beat Youth, Innocence, and a Bad Haircut*




  








The political humorist shares his transformation from dirty hippie to conservative middle-aged grouch: “An incorrigible comic gift” (The New York Times Book Review).

The #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Give War a Chance was at one time a raving pinko, with scars on his formerly bleeding heart to prove it. In Age and Guile: Beat Youth, Innocence, and a Bad Haircut, P. J. O’Rourke chronicles the remarkable trajectory that took him from the lighthearted fun of the revolutionary barricades to the serious business of the nineteenth hole.

How did the O’Rourke of 1970, who summarized the world of “grown-ups” as “materialism, sexual hang-ups, the Republican party, uncomfortable clothes, engagement rings, car accidents, Pat Boone, competition, patriotism, cheating, lying, ranch houses, and TV” come to be in favor of all of those things? What caused his metamorphosis from a beatnik-hippie type comfortable sleeping on dirty mattresses in pot-addled communes during his days as a writer for assorted “underground” papers? Here, O’Rourke shows how his socialist idealism and avant-garde aesthetic tendencies were cured, and how he acquired a healthy and commendable interest in national defense, balanced budgets, Porsches, and Cohiba cigars.

From a former editor-in-chief of National Lampoon and frequent NPR guest, this hilarious essay collection shows that there’s hope for all those suffering from acute bohemianism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The CEO of the Sofa *




  








Experience a year in the life of a cranky couch potato—also known as “the funniest writer in America” (The Wall Street Journal).

Touching on topics from technological change to the United Nations, this is a chronicle of the day-to-day home life and frequent harangues of a New York Times–bestselling humorist. Over the course of the year, in between rants, he does occasionally leave the sofa and embark on exotic adventures—including a blind (drunk) wine tasting with Christopher Buckley, and a Motel 6 where he has twenty-eight channels and a bathroom to himself. As readers of Parliament of Whores, Give War a Chance, and his other bestsellers know, P. J. O’Rourke takes no prisoners—though he may take a few naps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Name of the Rose *




  








Now a series starring John Turturro as William of Baskerville airing on SundanceTV

Umberto Eco’s first novel, an international sensation and winner of the Premio Strega and the Prix Médicis Étranger awards

The year is 1327. Benedictines in a wealthy Italian abbey are suspected of heresy, and Brother William of Baskerville arrives to investigate. When his delicate mission is suddenly overshadowed by seven bizarre deaths, Brother William turns detective. His tools are the logic of Aristotle, the theology of Aquinas, the empirical insights of Roger Bacon—all sharpened to a glistening edge by wry humor and a ferocious curiosity. He collects evidence, deciphers secret symbols and coded manuscripts, and digs into the eerie labyrinth of the abbey, where “the most interesting things happen at night.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hell's Angels: A Strange and Terrible Saga *




  








Gonzo journalist and literary roustabout Hunter S. Thompson flies with the angels—Hell’s Angels, that is—in this short work of nonfiction.

“California, Labor Day weekend . . . early, with ocean fog still in the streets, outlaw motorcyclists wearing chains, shades and greasy Levis roll out from damp garages, all-night diners and cast-off one-night pads in Frisco, Hollywood, Berdoo and East Oakland, heading for the Monterey peninsula, north of Big Sur. . . The Menace is loose again.”

Thus begins Hunter S. Thompson’s vivid account of his experiences with California’s most notorious motorcycle gang, the Hell’s Angels. In the mid-1960s, Thompson spent almost two years living with the controversial Angels, cycling up and down the coast, reveling in the anarchic spirit of their clan, and, as befits their name, raising hell. His book successfully captures a singular moment in American history, when the biker lifestyle was first defined, and when such countercultural movements were electrifying and horrifying America. Thompson, the creator of Gonzo journalism, writes with his usual bravado, energy, and brutal honesty, and with a nuanced and incisive eye; as The New Yorker pointed out, “For all its uninhibited and sardonic humor, Thompson’s book is a thoughtful piece of work.” As illuminating now as when originally published in 1967, Hell’s Angels is a gripping portrait, and the best account we have of the truth behind an American legend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Girl on a Wire: Walking the Line Between Faith and Freedom in the Westboro Baptist Church *


  








It wasn’t until Libby Phelps was an adult, a twenty-five year old, that she escaped the Westboro Baptist Church. She is the granddaughter of its founder, Fred Phelps, and when she left, the church and its values were all she’d known. She didn’t tell her family she was leaving. It happened in just a few minutes; she ran into her house, grabbed a bag, and fled. No goodbyes.

Based in Topeka, Kansas, the Westboro Baptist Church community is one the country’s most notorious evangelical groups. Its members are known for their boisterous picketing—their zealous members with anti-military, anti-Semitic, and anti-gay signs—“Thank God for Dead Soldiers,” “God Hates Jews,” or “Thank God for 9/11”—and their notorious catchphrase “God hates ****.” Search for them online and you’re directed to their website, www dot godhatesfags dot com.

The church makes headlines in news across the country. You’ve driven past its picketers or seen them on TV. It has seventy members and ninety percent of them are part of Libby’s family. They picket concerts, football games, other churches, and, most notoriously, the funerals of servicemen and victims of hate crimes. For its members, to question its rules is to risk going to hell—where worms eat at your body and fire shoots out of your eyeballs.

In Girl on a Wire, Libby is candid about her experience and what’s happened since her escape. On Anderson Cooper Live, she was confronted by the mother of a soldier whose funeral had been picketed, and had to respond. Despite it all, she cares for her family. Her grandfather’s sermons were fear mongering, but she loves him. This unusual memoir presents a rare, inside look into a notorious cult, and is an astonishing story of strength, bravery, and determination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Digital Photography Complete Course: Learn Everything You Need to Know in 20 Weeks *




  








Go from photography novice to pro in no time! This modular photography course is the ultimate master class in digital photography.

This new edition of DK Books' complete course-based guide to digital photography will help you use your digital camera to its full potential in just 20 weeks. Discover everything you need to know about photography step-by-step, week-by-week.

Now fully updated throughout to include the latest camera kit, this is the perfect one-on-one learning program for beginner photographers. Using a combination of easy-to-understand tutorials, step-by-step demonstrations, practical assignments, and fun Q&As, this book encourages you to put your new learning into practice straight away.

From conveying movement and using natural light to understanding how to master portrait and landscape photography, this one-on-one learning program is a great "foundation course" for people who want to take photography more seriously. Learn about the different modes on bridge and system cameras (DSLR or mirrorless), and demystify digital photography jargon such as aperture, exposure, shutter speed, and depth-of-field.

This photography book will show you how to control and understand every element of your camera. With the aid of simple text and innovative graphics, you'll explore a wide variety of photography skills and genres. Find out how to create landscapes, portraits, still life, and action shots as you discover the full range of your camera.

Master the Art of Photography in As Little As 20 Weeks

Digital Photography Complete Course 2nd Edition will teach you how to take professional-looking pictures you'll be proud to display. The program is completely customizable to your schedule, so you can work through the modules at your own pace. It's also an especially thoughtful gift for aspiring photographers.

This digital photography course will guide you through every aspect of digital photography:

The new edition includes the latest technological and creative developments in digital photography and image manipulation
Follows a guided learning approach with 20 interactive and user-friendly modules
Technical concepts are explained in simple, easy-to-understand language
Innovative graphics illustrate key theories
Combines practical demonstrations, step-by-step tutorials, and creative assignments


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Mary Poppins: Mary Poppins, Mary Poppins Comes Back, Mary Poppins Opens the Door, and Mary Poppins in the Park *




  








The first four books featuring the world’s most beloved nanny, plus delightful bonus features!

Since the 1934 publication of Mary Poppins, stories of this magical nanny have delighted children and adults for generations. This collection includes the first four tales by P. L. Travers, illustrated by Mary Shepard: Mary Poppins, Mary Poppins Comes Back, Mary Poppins Opens the Door, and Mary Poppins in the Park.

Also including a foreword by Gregory Maguire, author of Wicked, who explores the significant differences between the book and movie versions, and an essay by P. L. Travers about the writing of Mary Poppins, this collection lets you travel with Mary on the east wind to Cherry Tree Lane in these stories that inspired films, a stage show, and young imaginations the world over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Boys in the Boat: Nine Americans and Their Epic Quest for Gold at the 1936 Berlin Olympics *




  








The #1 New York Times–bestselling story about the American Olympic rowing triumph in Nazi Germany—from the author of Facing the Mountain.

Soon to be a major motion picture directed by George Clooney
For readers of Unbroken, out of the depths of the Depression comes an irresistible story about beating the odds and finding hope in the most desperate of times—the improbable, intimate account of how nine working-class boys from the American West showed the world at the 1936 Olympics in Berlin what true grit really meant.

It was an unlikely quest from the start. With a team composed of the sons of loggers, shipyard workers, and farmers, the University of Washington’s eight-oar crew team was never expected to defeat the elite teams of the East Coast and Great Britain, yet they did, going on to shock the world by defeating the German team rowing for Adolf Hitler. The emotional heart of the tale lies with Joe Rantz, a teenager without family or prospects, who rows not only to regain his shattered self-regard but also to find a real place for himself in the world. Drawing on the boys’ own journals and vivid memories of a once-in-a-lifetime shared dream, Brown has created an unforgettable portrait of an era, a celebration of a remarkable achievement, and a chronicle of one extraordinary young man’s personal quest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Watchman of Rothenburg Dies: A German Cozy Mystery (The Homeswappers Book 1) *




  








*A holiday is a time to relax, unwind and see the sights. But for two adventurous sexagenarians, the sights have a tendency to include dead bodies.*

Etta and Dora, both newly retired teachers, travel from their home in Southern Italy to a fairy-tale German town for their first home swap holiday, delighted by their neighbours’ warm welcome. But the welcome turns sour when the Night Watchman of Rothenburg is brutally murdered while his tour group takes photographs nearby, a halberd buried in his chest and a peculiar iron mask by his side.

When the murderer claims a second victim and the son of their hospitable neighbours becomes the number-one suspect, Etta’s analytical mind goes to work. Why was a shame mask left at the scene of each murder? Is there a clandestine trade going on behind the scenes of apparently upstanding local businesses? And why does every lead take her back to the sinister Devil’s Ale pub and the terrifying gang who lurk within?

Meanwhile, Dora has a puzzle of her own – how can she persuade Etta that a loveably disobedient Basset Hound called Napoleon is now a permanent part of their lives?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hollow of Fear (The Lady Sherlock Series Book 3) *




  








As seen on The Today Show! One of the best summer mystery picks!

Charlotte Holmes, Lady Sherlock, returns in the Victorian-set mystery series from the USA Today bestselling author of A Conspiracy in Belgravia and A Study in Scarlet Women, an NPR Best Book of 2016.

Under the cover of "Sherlock Holmes, consulting detective," Charlotte Holmes puts her extraordinary powers of deduction to good use. Aided by the capable Mrs. Watson, Charlotte draws those in need to her and makes it her business to know what other people don't.

Moriarty's shadow looms large. First, Charlotte's half brother disappears. Then, Lady Ingram, the estranged wife of Charlotte's close friend Lord Ingram, turns up dead on his estate. And all signs point to Lord Ingram as the murderer.

With Scotland Yard closing in, Charlotte goes under disguise to seek out the truth. But uncovering the truth could mean getting too close to Lord Ingram--and a number of malevolent forces...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Dark Horse: A Longmire Mystery (Walt Longmire Mysteries Book 5)*




  








Walt doubts a confession of murder in this novel from the New York Times bestselling author of The Western Star

Fans of Ace Atkins, Nevada Barr and Robert B. Parker will love The Dark Horse is the fifth installment in New York Times bestselling author Craig Johnson's Longmire Mystery Series, the basis for LONGMIRE, the hit Netflix original drama series. Wade Barsad, a man with a dubious past and a gift for making enemies, burned his wife Mary's horses in their barn; in retribution, she shot him in the head six times, or so the story goes. But Sheriff Walt Longmire doesn't believe Mary's confession and is determined to dig deeper. Unpinning his star to pose as an insurance investigator, Walt visits the Barsad ranch and discovers that everyone in town--including a beautiful Guetemalan bartender and a rancher with a taste for liquor--had a reason for wanting Wade dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Falling in Love (Commissario Brunetti Book 24) *




  








An opera singer is terrified by an obsessive fan in this “stunning” mystery in the New York Times–bestselling series set in Venice, Italy (Library Journal, starred review).

Years ago, Guido Brunetti cleared the opera star Flavia Petrelli in the murder of a renowned conductor. Now the soprano is returning to Venice—and its celebrated opera house, La Fenice—to sing the lead in Tosca.

Brunetti and his wife, Paola, attend an early performance, and Flavia receives a standing ovation. Back in her dressing room, she finds bouquets of yellow roses—too many roses. Every surface of the room is covered with them. An anonymous fan has been showering Flavia with these beautiful gifts in London, St. Petersburg, Amsterdam, and now Venice, but she no longer feels flattered, only frightened.

When she confesses her alarm—and then a singer who has caught Flavia’s attention is savagely attacked—Brunetti begins to think that Flavia’s fears are justified in ways neither of them imagined, and he must enter into the psyche of an obsessive fan . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE CURSE OF THE TURTLE: The True Story Of Thailand's "Backpacker Murders" *




  








Koh Tao--a small island in the Gulf of Thailand, surrounded by pristine beaches, swathed in sunshine, and a mecca for tourists, divers and backpackers. But "Turtle Island" has its dark side. In 2014, Koh Tao was the site of the brutal double murders of two British backpackers, but theirs weren't the only suspicious backpacker deaths.

My name is Suzanne Buchanan. I am the former owner and editor of the Samui Times, a news publication on Koh Samui, and covered the stories of the so-called "backpacker murders" and other suspicious deaths. Although I am a British citizen, because of my investigation and stories, as well as my support for the two Burmese migrant workers sentenced to death for the murders, I had to flee Thailand for my own safety. There is currently an active warrant for my arrest should I return to Thailand, which had been my home for more than twenty years, and I continue to receive death threats.

In "THE CURSE OF THE TURTLE" readers can make up their own minds on who is responsible for the murders that so devastated the victims' families. Were the Burmese migrant workers responsible? Or were the powerful, tribal families who run Koh Tao involved? And if so, were they aided by corrupt law enforcement?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*We Live Next Door: An utterly gripping psychological thriller with a jaw-dropping twist *




  








You think you know the people next door… What if they know you better?

I always dreamed of moving back home to Ridgeview Pines, with its white fences and sloping lawns. I wish it had happened under different circumstances, but now I’m here I feel safe and ready for a fresh start with my little family.

The first thing I do every morning is pick up my phone and check The Neighbor List—our local message board. Maybe the people next door know a little too much about where their neighbors are and what they’re doing, but it’s safer that way, isn’t it? And my husband—he wouldn’t dare sneak behind my back with so many eyes watching.

Just when I’m beginning to relax, a woman I’ve known since I was small is found dead on the white tiles of her bathroom floor. I watch messages of condolence flood my screen. No one else suspects a thing.

But I know that among all these friendly people, watching out for one another, someone knows more than they’re sharing. And I wonder—how far back do they remember, and who’s next?

An utterly gripping psychological thriller that will keep you up all night. Perfect for fans of The Couple Next Door, The Woman in the Window and Behind Closed Doors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dear Daughter: A Novel *




  








• Winner of the Strand Critics Award for Best First Novel • Nominated for the Barry and Macavity Awards for Best First Novel • Longlisted for the CWA John Creasy (New Blood) Dagger Award

“Quick-witted and fast-paced, this debut mystery should be a hit with Gone Girl fans.” —People magazine

"This is an all-nighter . . . The best debut mystery I've read in a long time."—Tana French

“A really gutsy, clever, energetic read, often unexpected, always entertaining. I loved Janie Jenkins’s sassy voice and Elizabeth Little’s too. In the world of crime novels, Dear Daughter is a breath of fresh air.” —Kate Atkinson, New York Times bestselling author of Life After Life

A sensational debut thriller featuring an unforgettable heroine who just might have murdered her mother

Former “It Girl” Janie Jenkins is sly, stunning, and fresh out of prison. Ten years ago, at the height of her fame, she was incarcerated for the murder of her mother, a high-society beauty known for her good works and rich husbands. Now, released on a technicality, Janie makes herself over and goes undercover, determined to chase down the one lead she has on her mother’s killer. The only problem? Janie doesn’t know if she’s the killer she’s looking for.

Janie makes her way to an isolated South Dakota town whose mysteries rival her own. Enlisting the help of some new friends (and the town’s wary police chief), Janie follows a series of clues—an old photograph, an abandoned house, a forgotten diary—and begins to piece together her mother’s seemingly improbable connection to the town. When new evidence from Janie’s own past surfaces, she’s forced to consider the possibility that she and her mother were more alike than either of them would ever have imagined.

As she digs tantalizingly deeper, and as suspicious locals begin to see through her increasingly fragile facade, Janie discovers that even the sleepiest towns hide sinister secrets—and will stop at nothing to guard them. On the run from the press, the police, and maybe even a murderer, Janie must choose between the anonymity she craves and the truth she so desperately needs.

A gripping, electrifying debut novel with an ingenious and like-it-or-not sexy protagonist, Dear Daughter follows every twist and turn as Janie unravels the mystery of what happened the night her mother died—whatever the cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*To Catch a King *




  







From the New York Times–bestselling author Tom Clancy called “the master”: In war-torn Lisbon, a bartender and a nightclub singer are caught up in a treacherous Nazi plot. As the Nazi war machine prepares to invade England, Hitler plots to kidnap the Duke and Duchess of Windsor while they travel in Portugal, and install them as puppet monarchs under the thumb of his fascist regime. But when an American bartender and a young Jewish nightclub singer catch wind of the scheme, they set out to derail the Nazi conspiracy. As Hitler’s henchmen close in, their thrilling rescue mission—and the surprising help it receives—will have the power to turn the tide of the Nazi progress toward European domination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rider on the Buckskin: A Western Story *




  








Can Frank Rivers clear his name of his father’s murder?

Frank Rivers had served four years in the penitentiary for the murder of his father in the commission of a stagecoach robbery. There had been a witness that could not be found at the time of the trial but whose testimony four years later was sufficient for Rivers to receive a full pardon.

But for Rivers the matter is scarcely ended. He wants to find the real culprits behind the crime. His search leads him to Ute Springs where he immediately comes to the notice of Sheriff Jim Echols, who believes that Rivers committed the crime and that he bribed his way into being granted a pardon. When Rivers witnesses the murder of his prime suspect, he has a tough decision to make. Flee and be blamed or stay and be blamed.

Rider on the Buckskin once again shows off Dawson’s writing chops, justifying his reputation as one of the most respected Western writers of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bottled Spider (D.S. Suzie Mountford Book 1) *




  








The year is 1940. And the German bombs aren’t the only thing that could get you...

Two-faced Golly Goldfinch likes his victims young, female and unsuspecting.

Armed with piano wire and the ability to go unnoticed despite a facial deformity, Golly hears voices telling him who to target.

After the mutilated body of a popular BBC announcer, Jo Benton, is discovered in her London home, inexperienced Detective Sergeant Susannah Mountford finds herself hopelessly out of her depth in charge of the investigation.

It quickly becomes clear that Jo Benton has intimate connections across London society and it is WDS Mountford’s job to untangle the sordid web of her personal life.

But, as the number of similar corpses mounts, the question must be asked — are these killings the frenzied work of a madman, or is something altogether more organised going on?

With bombs dropping every night and death all around, WDS Mountford must fight the general prejudice against women in the police force to be taken seriously.

Then Golly hears her name...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hard Wired (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 3) *




  








When an ex-Delta Forces operative dies in a car wreck in Miami, the FBI dismiss it as a tragic accident. But Jon Reznick isn’t so sure—especially when he learns that his teetotal former colleague was apparently drunk at the wheel.

Reznick’s one-man investigation quickly enters dangerous territory when it becomes clear that this was merely the first in a series of mysterious deaths. All of the victims are ex-Delta Forces, and all were involved in a top-secret Iranian hit under Reznick’s command. Retribution will not be complete until Reznick is wiped out too.

With Iran’s ruthless Quds Force hunting him down on US soil, assisted by a powerful Mexican drug cartel determined to increase its own foothold in the country, Reznick’s survival is a threat to national security. FBI Assistant Director Martha Meyerstein is not as keen as some government officials to sacrifice him as collateral damage, but the longer Reznick runs, the more audacious his enemies become. Innocent American lives are at risk, and only Reznick’s victory—or surrender—can save them.

Revised edition: This edition of Hard Wired includes editorial revisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hard Way (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 4) *




  








Jon Reznick has never played by the rules, a trait that has brought him into conflict with FBI Assistant Director Martha Meyerstein in the past. But now Meyerstein has been taken by a shadowy gang, and the renegade black-ops specialist may be her only hope for rescue.

The FBI are reluctant to let Reznick anywhere near the case, but he’s not in the habit of seeking their permission—especially once his covert investigation leads him straight to the head of the Russian mob. And it soon becomes clear that it’s not only Meyerstein who’s in danger: her abduction is just the start of a campaign to undermine American law and order.

With Meyerstein’s whereabouts unknown, and the CIA and FBI seemingly operating at cross-purposes, it falls to Reznick to go it alone. Can he get to Meyerstein before the mob get to him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hard Hit (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 6) *




  








He’s fighting for justice while she fights for her life.

With his daughter lying in the hospital, struck down in a reckless hit-and-run, the only thing Jon Reznick can do is wait—and plot his revenge. Not satisfied with the slow-moving police investigation, he starts his own manhunt.

He discovers that the car belongs to a high-ranking diplomat whose interests are closely tied to those of the United States government, and this man may not be what he appears. The FBI wants Reznick to back down, but the more information Jon digs up, the more questions he finds. Was it a simple accident, or is there more to it? How many young women’s lives has this man ruined? Lauren’s life hangs in the balance, and Jon must get answers, no matter the cost—to him or the government.

With the help of a dedicated NYPD detective who has suspicions of her own, as well as FBI Assistant Director Martha Meyerstein, Jon Reznick will have to fight for his daughter while she fights for her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hard Shot (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 7) *




  








Jon Reznick will protect New York City or die trying.

When a group of homegrown attackers takes aim at cops outside a Fourth of July baseball game, black-ops specialist Jon Reznick and his daughter, Lauren, are caught in the cross fire. Jon hunts down two of the gunmen. But the last member of the group is at large and about to launch a fresh killing spree across the city. Cops are under fire, and Jon must stop this madman before more people are killed.

But Jon’s renegade tactics and vigilante justice are starting to ruffle some feathers, and his friends in high places might not be able to help him anymore. With leaks inside the FBI and resistance from the NYPD, Reznick doesn’t know whom to trust.

He knows one thing: he won’t watch the city he loves be torn apart, especially not with his daughter in the crosshairs. But can he get to her in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Quiet Game (Penn Cage Book 1)*




  








INTRODUCING PENN CAGE...

From the author of Cemetery Road comes the first intelligent, gripping thriller in the #1 New York Times bestselling Penn Cage series. 

Natchez, Mississippi. Jewel of the South. City of old money and older sins. And childhood home of Houston prosecutor Penn Cage.

In the aftermath of a personal tragedy, this is where Penn has returned for solitude. This is where he hopes to find peace. What he discovers instead is his own family trapped in a mystery buried for thirty years but never forgotten—the town’s darkest secret, now set to trap and destroy Penn as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Vatican's Deadly Secret (James Dieter Book 2) *




  








Rated at 94% on Goodreads!!! 

The Vatican's Deadly Secret (James Dieter Book 2) picks up where The Vatican's Last Secret (James Dieter Book 1) left off!

What 75-year-old secret links a prospective US President to $350 million dollars in Nazi gold bars and Vatican Bank accounts that contain vast sums of money stolen during World War II?

In this fast-paced action-packed thriller, James Dieter (retired Navy SEAL), his wife Nora (investigative journalist), and their best friend, Dan Flaherty (ex-IRA) battle their way across Europe as they attempt to unearth a secret guarded by some of the world's most powerful and shadowy organizations.

They soon realize why it is one of the most closely guarded secrets of all time.

However, will they live to tell the tale?

There is only one way to find out...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Nostradamus Traitor (Herbie Kruger Book 1) *




  








London, 1978.

Frau Fenderman approaches a warder at the Tower of London, asking questions about her husband – a Nazi spy who’d been imprisoned and executed there thirty years ago. But there’s no record of anyone called Claus Fenderman having ever been executed on British soil.

Tasked with investigating the mystery, British Intelligence Officer Herbie Kruger digs into the strange operations of the Psychological Warfare Executive. Beginning to put the pieces together, he discovers that the group was trying to push false occult predictions into the Nazi mind using the famous Nostradamus prophecies. But something had gone very, very wrong.

The deeper he delves into the investigation, the bigger and more dangerous the web becomes, for more than one of the participants in the Nostradamus Operation has something lethal to hide…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Liquidator (Boysie Oakes Thriller Book 1) *




  








Paris, 1944.

As the city is liberated, Sergeant Boysie Oaks kills two Germans attempting to assassinate an Intelligence Corps officer named Mostyn.

Two decades later, the suave, sadistic Mostyn has become the Second-in-Command of British Special Security.

He recruits the man he believes is a master assassin -- Boysie Oakes -- to quietly murder potential security risks.

He is 'The Liquidator'.

But is Boysie the right man for the job?

He is preparing to take Mostyn's secretary to the Cote D'Azur for a weekend of romance.

Yet what starts as a few days of seduction in the Mediterranean sun turns into a nightmare for Boysie as he becomes more and more embroiled in Operation Coronet.

Captured, the tables are turned, and the assassin becomes the target.

Boysie Oakes will need all his wits to stay alive.

'The Liquidator' is the first in the series of highly acclaimed comic novels featuring cowardly secret agent, Boysie Oakes. It was made into a film in 1965 staring Rod Taylor and Trevor Howard. It is perfect for fans of classic British spy fiction, including Ian Fleming, Len Deighton, and Desmond Bagley.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The German Suitcase *




  








This novel from “a suspense pro” is part World War II thriller and part modern-day mystery (Chicago Tribune).

A vintage suitcase is pulled from the trash by a young New York advertising executive brainstorming a campaign on her way to work. The account is Steinbach Luggage, the German answer to Louis Vuitton and Hermes. There is only one problem with the vintage bag—like Steinbach’s CEO, it is a Holocaust survivor, as evidenced by the name and other personal data painted on it.

The suitcase is hallowed memorabilia, and no one dares open it until it is determined if the owner is still alive. The Holocaust survivor turns out to be an eighty-nine-year-old member of New York’s Jewish aristocracy, a prominent philanthropist and surgeon. When he gives his consent, the documents inside the suitcase pique the interest of a New York Times reporter—whose investigation begins to unravel a devastating secret that has been locked away since the day Dachau was liberated.

From an author whose work has been praised by the New York Times for “sharp insight into character,” The German Suitcase is a unique thriller focusing on the Nazi doctors who were conscripted by the Secret Service and given the task of carrying out Hitler’s Final Solution, delving deeply into questions that have been asked ever since the war ended. What is a war crime? What is guilt? How is justice best served? It is a novel that questions the very nature of identity, and ultimately asks if a lifetime of good deeds can make up for past acts of evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Liars & Thieves: A Tommy Carmellini Novel *




  









Liars and Thieves is Stephen Coonts as you've never seen him before-a story as chilling as it is unforgettable. Tommy Carmellini, a CIA operative who is unafraid to walk both sides of the law to attain his objective, uncovers a dark conspiracy that leads to the highest levels of the American government-and to a ruthless manipulator who will stop at nothing to keep a decades-old secret.

Liars and Thieves opens as Carmellini is sent to post guard duty at a farmhouse in West Virginia's remote Allegheny Mountains, where top government operatives are debriefing a star defector: the ultimate KGB insider, a man with records on every operation and every dirty trick the shadowy intelligence agency has ever run, from Lenin to Putin.

Carmellini arrives to find the guards shot dead and a ruthless team of commandos--American commandos--killing everyone in sight, then setting the house on fire. He escapes in a hail of bullets with what seems to be the sole survivor, a stunningly attractive translator who then steals his car, abandoning him, after a deadly mountain car chase.

But one other person survived the massacre: The man whose fractured memory holds the KGB's most embarrassing secrets, including something for which someone will kill to keep it quiet. Carmellini teams up with his mentor, Admiral Jake Grafton, and together they track down the amnesiac defector. From there, the hunt is on as they become the target of a lethal squad of killers who can only be taking direction from someone very close to the president.

From a bloody ambush at a posh Virginia estate, to assassinations on the decaying streets of inner city Washington, to a makeshift safe house at Grafton's Delaware summer home, no place is outside the ruthless conspiracy's reach.

Carmellini and Grafton must learn to tell friend from foe as they fight their way through a poisonous wilderness of intrigue, all the way to a presidential convention in New York City-and to the surprising identity of someone standing on the verge of absolute power who has jeopardized the safety of the entire nation to prevent a dark secret from ever seeing the light of day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tripwire (Jack Reacher Book 3) *




  








Jack Reacher hunts the hunter in the third novel in Lee Child’s New York Times bestselling series.

Ex military policeman Jack Reacher is enjoying the lazy anonymity of Key West when a stranger shows up asking for him. He’s got a lot of questions. Reacher does too, especially after the guy turns up dead. The answers lead Reacher on a cold trail back to New York, to the tenuous confidence of an alluring woman, and the dangerous corners of his own past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*First You Build a Cloud: And Other Reflections on Physics as a Way of Life *








This clearly written and compelling look at physics and physicists offers “thousands of new ways to see our daily world more richly” (Douglas Hofstadter, author of Gödel, Escher, Bach).

For many of us, physics has always been a thing of mystery and complexity. K. C. Cole, an award-winning science writer, specializes in making its wonders accessible to the everyday reader.

This book uses lively prose, metaphors, and anecdotes to allow us to comprehend the nuances of physics: gravity and light, color and shape, quarks and quasars, particles and stars, force and strength. It also shows us how the physical world is so deeply intertwined with the ways we think about culture, poetry, and philosophy, and explores the workings of such legendary scientific minds as Richard Feynman, Victor Weisskopf, brothers Frank Oppenheimer and J. Robert Oppenheimer, Philip Morrison, Vera Kistiakowsky, and Stephen Jay Gould.

“An exemplary science writer . . . For readers without scientific background, Cole gracefully introduces relativity, quantum theory, optics, astrophysics, and other significant disciplines, never getting bogged down in unnecessary explanation. Thus, you may not learn all about thermodynamics from reading her chapter on it, but you will learn enough to think seriously about the entropy in your own life. Cole sprinkles her text with comments from famous scientists—‘Space is blue, and birds fly in it,’ said Heisenberg, and Faraday said, ‘Nothing is too wonderful to be true’—that are not only delightful in themselves but perfectly suited to her own text. No review of Cole’s book could be too wonderful to be true.” —Booklist


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Medieval Europe *




  








A spirited history of the changes that transformed Europe during the 1,000-year span of the Middle Ages: “A dazzling race through a complex millennium.”—Publishers Weekly

The millennium between the breakup of the western Roman Empire and the Reformation was a long and hugely transformative period—one not easily chronicled within the scope of a few hundred pages. Yet distinguished historian Chris Wickham has taken up the challenge in this landmark book, and he succeeds in producing the most riveting account of medieval Europe in a generation.

Tracking the entire sweep of the Middle Ages across Europe, Wickham focuses on important changes century by century, including such pivotal crises and moments as the fall of the western Roman Empire, Charlemagne’s reforms, the feudal revolution, the challenge of heresy, the destruction of the Byzantine Empire, the rebuilding of late medieval states, and the appalling devastation of the Black Death. He provides illuminating vignettes that underscore how shifting social, economic, and political circumstances affected individual lives and international events—and offers both a new conception of Europe’s medieval period and a provocative revision of exactly how and why the Middle Ages matter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ohio Frontier: Crucible of the Old Northwest, 1720–1830 (A History of the Trans-Appalachian Frontier)*




  








“A vivid panorama of the transitional years when Ohio evolved from a raw frontier territory to an established province of an ever-expanding nation.” —Booklist

Nowhere on the American frontier was the clash of cultures more violent than on the Ohio frontier. First settled by migrating Native Americans about 1720 and later by white settlers, Ohio became the crucible which set indigenous and military policy throughout the region. There, Shawnees, Wyandots, and Delawares, among others, fought to preserve their land claims. A land of opportunity, refuge, and violence for both Native Americans and whites, Ohio served as the political, economic, and social foundation for the settlement of the Old Northwest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*German Light Cruisers of World War II: Warships of the Kriegsmarine*




  








“An immensely interesting look” at the Emden, Königsberg, Karlsruhe, Köln, Leipzig, and Nürnbergships “from drawing board to destiny” (War History Online).

The warships of the World War II era German Navy are among the most popular subject in naval history with an almost uncountable number of books devoted to them. However, for a concise but authoritative summary of the design history and careers of the major surface ships it is difficult to beat a series of six volumes written by Gerhard Koop and illustrated by Klaus-Peter Schmolke. Each contains an account of the development of a particular class, a detailed description of the ships, with full technical details, and an outline of their service, heavily illustrated with plans, battle maps and a substantial collection of photographs. These have been out of print for ten years or more and are now much sought after by enthusiasts and collectors, so this new modestly priced reprint of the series will be widely welcomed.

This volume is devoted to the six ships from Emden to Nürnberg that were built between the wars. They were primarily intended for commerce-raiding, but the war gave them few opportunities for such employment, although they did provide useful support for key naval operations in the Baltic and North Sea. Two were lost in the 1940 Norway campaign, but the remainder survived for most of the conflict.

“A ship-by-ship history of the cruisers. The text is supported by an excellent collection of plans and photographs. Overall this is a very impressive history of a fairly unimpressive set of warships.”—HistoryOfWar.org


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*German Destroyers of World War II: Warships of the Kriegsmarine *




  








A detailed, illustrated history of the torpedo boat destroyers of the Nazi German Navy.

The warships of the World War II German Navy are among the most popular subjects in naval history, and one of the best collections is the concise but authoritative six volume series written by Gerhard Koop and illustrated by Klaus-Peter Schmolke. Each book contains an account of the development of a particular class, a detailed description of the ships, with full technical details, and an outline of their service, and are heavily illustrated with plans, battle maps and a substantial collection of photographs.

This volume in the series details the more than 40 German destroyers, including captured ships that saw service during World War II. Chapters range from their design and development, armament and machinery, to the differences in appearance, camouflage schemes, and modifications. This book also covers the destroyers’ careers and the many actions they fought, complemented by illustrated plans, technical drawings, maps, and a comprehensive gallery of photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/29/22.

Currently $1.

*U.S.S. Seawolf: Submarine Raider of the Pacific *




  








U.S.S. Seawolf is the story of one of the Navy's most successful submarine's operating in the Pacific during World War II.

Told from the viewpoint of Chief Radioman Joseph Eckberg, The Wolf's adventures are related with a gripping realism... the heat, sweat, depth-charge attacks are all portrayed in vivid detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/30/22.

Currently $2.

*Hawksbill Station *




  








A “dark, restrained, and powerful” mirror of current politics from the Science Fiction Grand Master (Science Fiction Ruminations).

In the barren landscape of the late Cambrian period, a penal colony sits high above the ocean on the east coast of what would become the United States. The men—political prisoners—have been sent from the twenty-first century on a one-way ticket to a lifetime of exile. Their lonely existence has taken its toll . . .

Jim Barrett was once the physically imposing leader of an underground movement dedicated to toppling America’s totalitarian government. Now he is nothing but a crippled old man, the camp’s de facto ruler due to his seniority. His mind is still sharp, having yet to succumb to the psychosis that claims more and more men each day. So when a new prisoner is transported to the colony—a startlingly young and suspiciously apolitical man—Barrett’s instincts go on high alert.

As Barrett reminisces about his revolutionary past, he uncovers the new prisoner’s secrets—and faces a shocking revelation that thrusts him into a future he never dreamed possible . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Blood of Elves (The Witcher Book 3 / The Witcher Saga Novels Book 1)*




  









The story of Geralt of Rivia continues as war rages on in this epic fantasy—now, the story of The Witcher continues in the saga that inspired the second season of the Netfix series.

For over a century, humans, dwarves, gnomes, and elves have lived together in relative peace. But times have changed, the uneasy peace is over, and now the races are fighting once again. The only good elf, it seems, is a dead elf.

Geralt of Rivia, the cunning hunter known as the Witcher, has been waiting for the birth of a prophesied child. This child has the power to change the world for good—or for evil.

As the threat of war hangs over the land and the child is hunted for her extraordinary powers, it will become Geralt's responsibility to protect them all. And the Witcher never accepts defeat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Why Cats are Assholes *




  








Most people love cats. They’re fluffy, playful, and can be a joy to have as a companion. However, they can also be huge assholes. So what can you do? How do you deal with a roommate who always seems to be plotting to kill you?

While we all love sharing adorable photos of kittens, these frisky felines are known more for marching to the beat of their own drum than abiding by the rules. From running around your home at two in the morning, knocking everything off your shelves, or taking up most of your bed, these furry critters can be immensely selfish and disrespectful to those who give them endless love and affection.

Why Cats Are Assholes is up for such a challenge. From studying their history all the way back to ancient Egypt, comedian Liz Miele—the daughter of veterinarians—digests the cat psyche to try and understand why they do the things they do, and how we, as their loyal servants, can handle domestic bliss with them around.

With the help of her cat Pasta, Miele breaks down the common behaviors of cats in an attempt to try and better understand their plan of attack (if there is one), as well as what we can do to better prepare ourselves.

Whether you have one, two, or twelve fur babies, Why Cats Are Assholes is the ultimate guide to better understanding your pet’s behavior while taking back your home from these domesticated terrorists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven: Stories *




  








Sherman Alexie’s darkly humorous story collection weaves memory, fantasy, and stark reality to powerfully evoke life on the Spokane Indian Reservation.

The twenty-four linked tales in Alexie’s debut collection—an instant classic—paint an unforgettable portrait of life on and around the Spokane Indian Reservation, a place where “Survival = Anger x Imagination,” where HUD houses and generations of privation intertwine with history, passion, and myth.

We follow Thomas Builds-the-Fire, the longwinded storyteller no one really listens to; his half-hearted nemesis, Victor, the basketball star turned recovering alcoholic; and a wide cast of other vividly drawn characters on a haunting journey filled with humor and sorrow, resilience and resignation, dreams and reality. Alexie’s unadulterated honesty and boundless compassion come together in a poetic vision of a world in which the gaps between past and present are not really gaps after all.

The basis for the acclaimed 1998 feature film Smoke Signals,the Chicago Tribune noted, “The Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven . . . is for the American Indian what Richard Wright’s Native Son was for the black American in 1940.”

The collection received a Special Citation for the PEN/Hemingway Award for Best First Fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Give War a Chance: Eyewitness Accounts of Mankind's Struggle Against Tyranny, Injustice, and Alcohol-Free Beer *




  








The #1 New York Times bestseller from “one of America’s most hilarious and provocative writers . . . a volatile brew of one-liners and vitriol” (Time).

Renowned for his cranky conservative humor, P. J. O’Rourke runs hilariously amok in this book, tackling the death of communism; his frustration with sanctimonious liberals; and Saddam Hussein in a series of classic dispatches from his coverage of the 1991 Gulf War.

On Kuwait City after the war, he comments, “It looked like all the worst rock bands in the world had stayed there at the same time.” On Saddam Hussein, O’Rourke muses: “He’s got chemical weapons filled with . . . with . . . chemicals. Maybe he’s got The Bomb. And missiles that can reach Riyadh, Tel Aviv, Spokane. Stock up on nonperishable foodstuffs. Grab those Diet Coke cans you were supposed to take to the recycling center and fill them with home heating oil. Bury the Hummel figurines in the yard. We’re all going to die. Details at eleven.” And on the plague of celebrity culture, he notes: “You can’t shame or humiliate modern celebrities. What used to be called shame and humiliation is now called publicity.”

Mordant and utterly irreverent, this is a modern classic from one of our great political satirists, described by Christopher Buckley as being “like S. J. Perelman on acid.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Don't Vote: It Just Encourages the Bastards *




  








“[A] merciless but often humorous look at the shortcomings of American politics” by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Parliament of Whores (Booklist).

Don’t Vote: It Just Encourages the Bastards is a brilliant, disturbing, hilarious, and sobering look at why politics and politicians are a necessary evil—but only just barely necessary. Read P. J. O’Rourke on the pathetic nature of our attempts to govern ourselves and laugh through your tears or—what the hell—just laugh.

“Whether readers agree with O’Rourke’s politics or not, his style is funny, cutting, and insightful.” —Booklist


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Head Over Heels (From This Day Forward Book 2) *




  








Fall for this classic romance from #1 New York Times bestselling author Debbie Macomber, where a mail-order bride might just become a loving wife… Originally published as Bride Wanted.

Bride Wanted. The billboard on the roadside is brazen, but Lesley Campbell isn’t in the market for pretty promises, anyway. She sees the offer of escape to Alaska—as the bride of frontiersman Chase Goodman—as a quick solution to her problems. It’s got nothing to do with love. But as the two make a connection, Lesley warms to the man who keeps her company through the dark northern nights.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Unexpectedly in Love (From This Day Forward Book 3) *




  








Be surprised and delighted by this charming classic romance from #1 New York Times bestselling author Debbie Macomber, where a marriage of convenience unexpectedly leads to so much more... Originally published as Marriage Wanted.

As far as Nash Davenport's concerned, marriage isn't shelter from the storm—it is the storm. He's a divorce attorney, himself divorced, who believes no married couple can live up to their vows. Wedding planner Savannah Charles, however, believes in the value—and the values—of marriage. Yet she finds herself saying yes when Nash proposes, even though it's strictly a business proposal…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How to Survive a Horror Movie: All the Skills to Dodge the Kills *




  








Written by the screenwriter and producer behind Stephen King’s It, and with an introduction by horror icon Wes Craven (A Nightmare on Elm Street), this is a hilarious must-read for any horror movie fan—and it just might save your life

Are you reading this in a cornfield, at a summer camp, or in an abandoned mental institution? Have you noticed that everything is poorly lit, or that music surges every time you open a door? If the answer is yes, you’re probably trapped in a horror movie. But don’t freak out—just read this book! With it you will learn how to overcome every obstacle found in scary films, including:

• How to determine what type of horror film you’re trapped in
• The five types of slashers and how to defeat them
• How to handle killer dolls, murderous automobiles, and other haunted objects
• How to deal with alien invasions, zombie apocalypses, and other global threats
• What to do if you did something last summer, if your corn has children in it, or if you suspect you’re already dead

So don't be afraid: no vampire, zombie horde, cannibal hillbilly, Japanese vengeance ghost, or other horror movie monster can hurt you—as long as you have this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wal-Mart: The Face of Twenty-First-Century Capitalism *




  








A collection of essays that “do an incredible job of balancing the wonders and horrors of the force that is Wal-Mart” (Booklist, starred review).

Edited by one of the nation’s preeminent labor historians, this book marks an ambitious effort to dissect the full extent of Wal-Mart’s business operations, its social effects, and its role in the United States and world economy. Wal-Mart is based on a spring 2004 conference of leading historians, business analysts, sociologists, and labor leaders that immediately attracted the attention of the national media, drawing profiles in the New York Times, Los Angeles Times, and the New York Review of Books. Their contributions are adapted here for a general audience.

At the end of the nineteenth century, the Pennsylvania Railroad declared itself “the standard of the world.” In more recent years, IBM and then Microsoft seemed the template for a new, global information economy. But at the dawn of the twenty-first century, Wal-Mart had overtaken all rivals as the world-transforming economic institution of our time.

Presented in an accessible format and extensively illustrated with charts and graphs, Wal-Mart examines such topics as the giant retailer’s managerial culture, revolutionary use of technological innovation, and controversial pay and promotional practices to provide the most complete guide yet available to one of America’s largest companies.

“Like archaeologists who pick over artifacts to understand an ancient society, the scholars here [are] examining Wal-Mart for insights into the very nature of American capitalist culture.” —The New York Times


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Long Hitch Home *




  








Tasmania to London. 800 hitchhiking trips. One year. Intrepid traveler and author Jamie Maslin does it again as he undertakes one of the most grueling, enlightening, and hilarious journeys of his life.

How many rides does it take to hitch from Tasmania to London? Intrepid traveler and rogue wanderer Jamie Maslin decides to find out. The Long Hitch Home is a vibrant travelog of well-researched social, cultural, and historical introductions to the score of countries Maslin passed through.

Whether writing about the exotic backstreets of cities few of us will get to see firsthand, or the unique geographical wonders of far off countries, Jamie Maslin gives a thrilling account of what it is like to hit the road and live with intensity and rapture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Mrs. Summers (A Royal Spyness Mystery Book 14) *




  








Lady Georgiana Rannoch is just back from her honeymoon with dashing Darcy O’Mara when a friend in need pulls her into a twisted Gothic tale of betrayal, deception and, most definitely, murder. . . .

I am a bit at loose ends at the moment. My cook, Queenie, is making my new role as mistress of Eynsleigh something akin to constant torture as Darcy is off on another one of his top secret jaunts. And Grandad is busy helping wayward youths avoid lives of crime. So when my dearest friend, Belinda, inherits an old cottage in Cornwall and begs me to go with her to inspect the property, I jump at the chance.

After a heart-stopping journey in Belinda’s beast of a motorcar, we arrive at the creaky old cottage called White Sails and quickly realize that it is completely uninhabitable. Just when I’m starting to wonder if I would have been better off trying to get Queenie to cook a roast that hasn’t been burnt beyond all recognition, we meet Rose Summers, a woman Belinda knew as a child when she spent time in Cornwall. Rose invites us to stay at Trewoma Hall, the lovely estate now owned by her husband, Tony.

Belinda confesses that she never liked Rose and had a fling with Tony years ago, so staying with them is far from ideal but beggars can’t be choosers as they say. Trewoma is not the idyllic house Belinda remembers. There’s something claustrophobic and foreboding about the place. Matters aren’t helped by the oppressively efficient housekeeper Mrs. Mannering or by the fact that Tony seems to want to rekindle whatever he and Belinda once had right under his wife’s nose.

Our increasingly awkward visit soon turns deadly when a member of the household is found murdered and all clues point to Belinda as the prime suspect. I soon learn that some long buried secrets have come back to haunt those in residence at Trewoma Hall and I’ll need to sift through the ruins of their past so Belinda doesn’t lose her chance at freedom in the present. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Picture of Murder (A Lady Hardcastle Mystery Book 4) *




  








Late October 1909, and the season of ghouls and things that go bump in the night has descended on the village of Littleton Cotterell.

Lady Hardcastle and her trusted lady’s maid, Florence, find themselves hosting a colourful cast of actors whose spooky moving picture, The Witch’s Downfall, is being shown to mark Halloween. But things take a macabre turn when the first night’s screening ends with a mysterious murder, and the second night with another…One by one the actors turn up dead in ways that eerily echo their film.

With the police left scratching their heads, Lady Hardcastle calls upon her amateur sleuthing skills to launch an investigation, with Flo’s able assistance. Surrounded by suspects both human and supernatural, Lady Hardcastle must use a little trickery of her own to unmask the murderer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Final Exam (A Witch City Mystery Book 8 ) *




  








The witchy TV reporter of Salem, MA, is out to solve a cold case—and predict a killer’s next move—in this cozy mystery by the author of Caught Dead Handed.

Life at the house on Winter Street is abuzz with preparations for Aunt Ibby’s 45th high school reunion, and Lee Barrett is happy to pitch in, tracking down addresses and licking envelopes. But as a field reporter for Salem’s WICH-TV, she drops everything to get the scoop on the town’s latest news—and this time it’s a doozy.

The local police have dredged up a vintage sports car containing human remains, and Lee is the first reporter on the scene. The car is connected to the cold case her detective boyfriend is working on, and it reveals connects that are surprisingly close to home. With the help of O’Ryan, her psychic feline sidekick, Lee will have to dig up buried secrets to stop a killer from making history again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Late Checkout (A Witch City Mystery Book 9) *




  








A dead ballplayer means foul play in Salem . . . 

Field reporter Lee Barrett is not happy that her hours are being cut back at WICH-TV, although it is nice to spend more time volunteering with Aunt Ibby, a research librarian at Salem's main branch. But Lee's least favorite task is going up to the stacks, a spooky, seldom-frequented upper section of the library. On this day she has good reason to be afraid—she finds a dead man, surrounded by hundreds of scattered books and torn-out pages.

Her police detective beau, Pete Mondello, is soon on the scene, and the deceased is identified as a former minor league baseball player—and ex-con—named Wee Willie Wallace, who hasn't been seen in Salem for twenty years. With help from her friend River's Tarot reading, her clairvoyant cat O'Ryan, and Lee's own psychic gifts, she steps up to the plate to catch the killer who took the old ballplayer out of the game . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder, Take Two: A Humorous & Magical Cozy Mystery (A Witch City Mystery Book 10) *




  








A fun cozy mystery of witches, magic, and the haunted history of Salem, Massachusetts!

When a copycat killer has reporter Lee Barrett brushing up on ancient history, it’s a test where failure could be lethal . . .

As a Salem, Massachusetts, native, WICH-TV field reporter and amateur sleuth Lee Barrett is well versed in the region’s lore. So when the murder of revered local professor Samuel Bond resembles a killing from almost two centuries ago, everyone is on edge. Especially assistant professor Cody McGinnis . . .

Not only did Cody have differences with Bond, he even taught a course on the historic murder. And when his fingerprints and ladder are found at the crime scene, the police are certain of his guilt. Cody’s family, however, believes otherwise and asks Lee for assistance. Now, with the help of her clairvoyant cat, O’Ryan, her tech-savvy librarian aunt and housemate Ibby, and Pete Mondello, her handsome detective beau, Lee will delve deeper than ever into Salem’s past—and into her own psychic gifts—to find the real killer—before someone else is history . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*See Something (A Witch City Mystery Book 11) *




  








Salem’s WICH-TV program director Lee Barrett is about to discover no good deed goes unpunished . . .

Lee has been promoted from field reporter to program director. Keeping track of all the shows and managing the local TV personalities—including a cowboy, a clown, and a performing dog—has her head spinning. Perhaps that’s what makes her take pity on the distraught woman she finds sitting alone on a bench on the Salem common. When she realizes that the poor woman doesn’t even know her own name, Lee takes her into the warmth of the home she shares with her Aunt Ibby and their clairvoyant gentleman cat, O’Ryan. Maybe Lee can use her own psychic gifts to divine the woman’s identity.

Lee’s detective beau Pete Mondello wants to talk to the “Jane Doe,” but before he can investigate, he’s called to a crime scene. A body has been found washed up in a narrow harbor cove. As harmless as her new houseguest seems, Lee can’t help but wonder if she may be harboring a killer . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder by the Book (A Beyond the Page Bookstore Mystery 1) *




  








Addie Greyborne loved working with rare books at the Boston Public Library—she even got to play detective, tracking down clues about mysterious old volumes. But she didn’t expect her sleuthing skills to come in so handy in a little seaside town . . .

Addie left some painful memories behind in the big city, including the unsolved murder of her fiancé and her father’s fatal car accident. After an unexpected inheritance from a great aunt, she’s moved to a small New England town founded by her ancestors back in colonial times—and living in spacious Greyborne Manor, on a hilltop overlooking the harbor. Best of all, her aunt also left her countless first editions and other treasures—providing an inventory to start her own store.

But there’s trouble from day one, and not just from the grumpy woman who runs the bakery next door. A car nearly runs Addie down. Someone steals a copy of Alice in Wonderland. Then, Addie’s friend Serena, who owns a nearby tea shop, is arrested—for killing another local merchant. The police seem pretty sure they’ve got the story in hand, but Addie’s not going to let them close the book on this case without a fight . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Proof of Murder (A Beyond the Page Bookstore Mystery Book 4) *




  








Bookshop owner Addie Greyborne must solve a locked-room murder in a supposedly haunted mansion to recover a priceless Sherlock Holmes original . . .

The seaside New England town of Greyborne Harbor is home to many grand estates, including the Queen Anne Victorian Addie inherited from her great aunt. Now one of those mansions is holding an estate sale, which is just what the bookshop owner needs to replenish her supply of rare editions—even if the house is rumored to be haunted. Assisting an overwhelmed insurance appraiser with the inventory, Addie discovers an 1887 magazine containing Arthur Conan Doyle's first Sherlock Holmes novel, A Study in Scarlet, which she estimates to be worth over one hundred and fifty thousand dollars.

But when Addie later finds the appraiser dead in the estate's private library, with the door bolted from the inside, and the priceless edition missing, it's a mystery worthy of the Great Detective himself. She's certain the death and the robbery are connected—but who, other than a ghost who can walk through walls, could have gotten in to do the deed? It's up to Addie to find the key to the crime—before she's the next one cornered by a killer . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder in Little Egypt *




  








New York Times Bestseller: The “fascinating” true story of John Dale Cavaness, a much-admired Illinois doctor—and the cold-blooded killer of his own son (The Washington Post).

Fusing the narrative power of an award-winning novelist and the detailed research of an experienced investigator, author Darcy O’Brien unfolds the story of Dr. John Dale Cavaness, the southern Illinois physician and surgeon charged with the murder of his son Sean in December 1984. Outraged by the arrest of the skilled medical practitioner who selflessly attended to their needs, the people of Little Egypt, as the natives call their region, rose to his defense.

But during the subsequent trial, a radically different, disquieting portrait of Dr. Cavaness would emerge. Throughout the three decades that he enjoyed the admiration and respect of his community, Cavaness was privately terrorizing his family, abusing his employees, and making disastrous financial investments. As more and more grisly details of the Cavaness case come to stark Midwestern light in O’Brien’s chilling account, so too does the hidden gothic underside of rural America and its heritage of violence and blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Shallow Ground (Detective Ford Book 1) *




  








Detective Ford has a cold-blooded killer to catch. But can he escape his own dark secrets?

Barely a month since his promotion to Inspector, DI Ford is called in to investigate the murder of a young nurse and her son in a small flat in Salisbury. There are few clues, and no apparent motive, but Ford can sense that there’s a serial killer at work. After all, he knows from brutal personal experience how killers cover their tracks…

It’s been six years since Ford lost his wife in a climbing accident—an accident he caused. He is desperate to keep the truth hidden, especially from his son, Sam. But Ford’s new partner, Dr Hannah Fellowes, is a crime scene investigator with a ruthlessly analytical mind, and as they work together to track down the killer, his crippling guilt is compounded by fear of exposure.

When instinct leads him towards a high-profile suspect, his superiors’ warnings just make him more determined to connect impulse and fact. But can Ford hold it all together—the case, his life—long enough to stop the killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Bridesmaid *




  








From the New York Times–bestselling author of A Dark-Adapted Eye: A unique psychological thriller about a gentle young man tempted to kill for love.

Philip Wardman is disgusted by murder. He cannot tolerate violent films or the local news, and when his friends discuss such things he often leaves the room. At his sister’s wedding, Philip becomes infatuated with a strange, silver-haired woman named Senta Pelham. They sleep together after the reception, and Philip finds himself falling headfirst into obsessive, all-consuming love. He wants to marry Senta and live an ordinary life—but before they can, she has a murderous idea.

To prove the unconventionality of their love, Senta proposes that each of them commit a murder. Shocked by the idea, but unable to resist his beloved, Philip is drawn into a maze of violence and deceit—and is horrified to find that he feels quite at home.

“Subdued tones, stultifying atmosphere, and omniscient narration mark this telling depiction of mutual psychological obsession,” writes Library Journal. Ruth Rendell was one of the twentieth century’s finest thriller writers, and The Bridesmaid is one of her most chilling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Intruders (A Buck Trammel Western Book 3) *




  








Johnstone Country. Draw Quick, Aim True.

Pinkerton. Sheriff. Lawman. Buck Trammel has spent his life fighting for justice. Now, he must defend a town against corrupt businessmen and scurrilous outlaws from turning it into a bloody battleground.

FAMILY FEUD

Blackstone, Wyoming, belongs to “King” Charles Hagen. The rancher bought land, built businesses, and employed most of the townsfolk. Unfortunately Sheriff Buck Trammel is not on His Majesty’s payroll. The lawdog won’t be tamed or trained to accept the king’s position as master of the territory, but neither will he threaten his empire.

Adam Hagen, the king’s oldest son, is vying to take control of his father’s violent empire in Blackstone. Sidling up with the notorious criminal Lucien Clay, Adam is adding professional hired guns who perform his dirty deeds without question. But moving against his father means crossing paths with his former friend Buck—the man who once saved Adam’s life.

A civil war is coming to Blackstone. And when the gunsmoke clears, Buck Trammel is determined to be the last man standing . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Outside Man *




  








A Northern lawyer in a Southern town risks his life to bring a killer to justice in this suspenseful legal thriller by a #1 New York Times–bestselling author.

A Yankee through and through, Adam Shaw never felt at ease among the upper crust of the Deep South. An attorney to some of the most powerful people in Alabama, he is close with only two of them. When Adam’s best friend, Henry Cantwell, disappears after his wife is murdered, Adam starts asking questions, delving beneath the town’s tranquil facade. While the police hunt for the killer, Adam risks everything—his professional standing, his marriage, and his very life to save Henry from the electric chair and bring the right man to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*North of Havana (A Doc Ford Novel Book 5)*




  








"We’ll drop anything we're doing to read a new Randy White novel and be glad we did." --Denver Post

Randy Wayne White's Doc Ford novels have been praised as "witty" (San Diego Union-Tribune), "must-reads" (Chicago Tribune) and "superb." (Denver Post) Now, White's newest thriller takes Doc Ford to Havana, where his friend is being held by the Cuban government. Still haunted by his suspected involvement in a plot against Castro, Ford ventures to Cuba--where he finds himself entangled in a web of murder, revenge, and assassination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Windows 11 for Seniors: 2021 Complete User Guide to Master Your Microsoft Windows 11 Operating System *




  








Windows 11 for Seniors:


2021 Complete User Guide to Master Your Microsoft Windows 11 Operating System

Microsoft's vision for the future of personal computing is already available with Windows 11. This is a softer, more rounded Windows, one that prioritizes the Start menu while removing some of the cruft that crowded Windows 10.

However, while Windows 11 includes several pleasant enhancements, many are so minor that you're unlikely to discover them unless you're looking for them. Even those changes that do capture your notice — such as the newly centered Start button — seem to fade into the background with amazing rapidity.

However, this could be intentional. Microsoft is marketing Windows 11 as a more secure, performant operating system that is simple to use, with a welcoming interface that makes working and playing on your PC easier than ever. If the transition from Windows 8 to Windows 10 was a refinement, the transition to Windows 11 is a revolution.

And, because nearly every Windows 10 user who has a qualified system will be eligible for the free update, the only decision most of us will have to make is whether the redesigned look of Windows 11 is worth the effort of upgrading.

To assist you in making that choice, read our book: "Windows 11 for Seniors: 2021 Complete User Guide to Master Your Microsoft Windows 11 Operating System".



Our book will help you :

Install Windows 11
Make Windows 11 look like Windows 10
To make security and privacy settings
To customize you PC for your needs
Speed up your PC if your hardware too old


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Age of Revolution (A History of the English-Speaking Peoples) *




  








The third volume of the prime minister’s history of Britain follows the nation’s ascent as a world power and its response to the threat of Napoleon.

In the “wilderness” years after Sir Winston Churchill unflinchingly guided his country through World War II, he turned his masterful hand to an exhaustive history of the country he loved above all else. And the world discovered that this brilliant military strategist was an equally brilliant storyteller. In 1953, the great man was awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature for “his mastery of historical and biographical description as well as for brilliant oratory in defending exalted human values.”

This third of four volumes explores Britain’s rise to world leadership during the eighteenth-century Age of Revolution. With characteristic eloquence, Churchill recounts the plunging of the South Seas company stock, the Spanish and Austrian Successions, the Treaty of Utrecht, the Seven Years’ War, and the American and French Revolutions. This sweeping history is a must-read for history buffs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Rise of Theodore Roosevelt (Theodore Roosevelt Series Book 1)*




  








WINNER OF THE PULITZER PRIZE AND THE NATIONAL BOOK AWARD • Selected by the Modern Library as one of the 100 best nonfiction books of all time

“A towering biography . . . a brilliant chronicle.”—Time

This classic biography is the story of seven men—a naturalist, a writer, a lover, a hunter, a ranchman, a soldier, and a politician—who merged at age forty-two to become the youngest President in history.

The Rise of Theodore Roosevelt begins at the apex of his international prestige. That was on New Year’s Day, 1907, when TR, who had just won the Nobel Peace Prize, threw open the doors of the White House to the American people and shook 8,150 hands. One visitor remarked afterward, “You go to the White House, you shake hands with Roosevelt and hear him talk—and then you go home to wring the personality out of your clothes.”

The rest of this book tells the story of TR’s irresistible rise to power. During the years 1858–1901, Theodore Roosevelt transformed himself from a frail, asthmatic boy into a full-blooded man. Fresh out of Harvard, he simultaneously published a distinguished work of naval history and became the fist-swinging leader of a Republican insurgency in the New York State Assembly. He chased thieves across the Badlands of North Dakota with a copy of Anna Karenina in one hand and a Winchester rifle in the other. Married to his childhood sweetheart in 1886, he became the country squire of Sagamore Hill on Long Island, a flamboyant civil service reformer in Washington, D.C., and a night-stalking police commissioner in New York City. As assistant secretary of the navy, he almost single-handedly brought about the Spanish-American War. After leading “Roosevelt’s Rough Riders” in the famous charge up San Juan Hill, Cuba, he returned home a military hero, and was rewarded with the governorship of New York. In what he called his “spare hours” he fathered six children and wrote fourteen books. By 1901, the man Senator Mark Hanna called “that damned cowboy” was vice president. Seven months later, an assassin’s bullet gave TR the national leadership he had always craved.

His is a story so prodigal in its variety, so surprising in its turns of fate, that previous biographers have treated it as a series of haphazard episodes. This book, the only full study of TR’s pre-presidential years, shows that he was an inevitable chief executive. “It was as if he were subconsciously aware that he was a man of many selves,” the author writes, “and set about developing each one in turn, knowing that one day he would be President of all the people.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Surviving Katyn: Stalin's Polish Massacre and the Search for Truth*




  








WINNER OF THE MARK LYNTON HISTORY PRIZE

LONGLISTED FOR THE RSL ONDAATJE PRIZE

‘A gripping reconstruction… utterly compelling reading.’ Adam Zamoyski

‘This is a grim story, thoroughly researched and brilliantly told.’ Geoffrey Alderman, Times Higher Education

The Katyn Massacre of 22,000 Polish prisoners of war is a crime to which there are no witnesses.

Committed in utmost secrecy in April–May 1940 by the NKVD on the direct orders of Joseph Stalin, for nearly fifty years the Soviet regime succeeded in maintaining the fiction that Katyn was a Nazi atrocity, their story unchallenged by Western governments fearful of upsetting a powerful wartime ally and Cold War adversary. Surviving Katyn explores the decades-long search for answers, focusing on the experience of those individuals with the most at stake – the few survivors of the massacre and the Polish wartime forensic investigators – whose quest for the truth in the face of an inscrutable, unknowable, and utterly ruthless enemy came at great personal cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Beating the Nazi Invader: Hitler's Spies, Saboteurs and Secrets in Britain 1940 *




  








“A compelling examination of an aspect of World War II that always has a rapt audience: espionage . . . With a cast of colorful characters.” —Library Journal (starred review)

Beating the Nazi Invader is a revealing and disturbing exploration of the darker history of Nazis, spies and “Fifth Columnist” saboteurs in Britain, and the extensive top-secret countermeasures taken before and during the real threat of invasion in 1940.

The author’s research describes the Nazi Party organization in Britain and reveals the existence of the Gestapo headquarters in central London. The reader gains vivid insights into Nazi agents and terrorist cells, the Special Branch and MI5 teams who hunted them and investigated murders believed to have been committed by Third Reich agents on British soil.

Accessing a host of recently declassified files the book explores the highly classified measures taken for the protection of the Royal Family, national treasures and gold reserves. The British government made extensive plans for the continuation of government in the event of invasion including the creation of all-powerful Regional Commissioners, “Black Lists” of suspected collaborators and a British resistance organization. We also learn of the Nazis’ own occupation measures for suborning the population and the infamous Sonderfahndungsliste G.B, the Nazi “Special Wanted List.”

The result is a fascinating insight into the measures and actions taken to ensure that Great Britain did not succumb to the gravest threat of enemy invasion and occupation for centuries.

“Provides fresh and incisive answers to some intriguing 80-year-old mysteries about wartime espionage.” —Britain at War


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Resistance: The Warsaw Ghetto Uprising *








The “exhilarating” definitive account of the 1943 uprising in Poland’s capital, named a Best Book of the Year by Publishers Weekly and the Jewish Observer (Los Angeles Times).

No act of Jewish resistance during the Holocaust fired the imagination quite as much as the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising of April 1943. It was an event of epic proportions in which a group of relatively unarmed, untrained Jews managed to lead a military revolt against the Nazi war machine.

In this riveting, authoritative history, a Holocaust scholar and survivor of the battle draws on diaries, letters, underground press reports, and his own personal experience to bring a landmark moment in Jewish history to life—offering “a dramatic and memorable picture of the ghetto” and showing how a vibrant culture shaped the young fighters whose defiance would have far-reaching implications for the Jewish people (Library Journal).

“Superb, moving, richly informative history.” —Publishers Weekly

Note: Some photos and maps contained in the print edition of this book have been excluded from the ebook edition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Last Stop Auschwitz: My Story of Survival from within the Camp *




  








Written in Auschwitz itself and translated for the first time ever into English, this one-of-a-kind, minute-by-minute true account is a crucial historical testament to a Holocaust survivor's fight for his life at the largest extermination camp in Nazi Germany.

"We know that there is only one ending to this, only one liberation from this barbed wire hell: death." -- Eddy de Wind

In 1943, amidst the start of German occupation, Eddy de Wind worked as a doctor at Westerbork, a Dutch transit camp. His mother had been taken to this camp by Nazis but Eddy was assured by the Jewish Council she would be freed in exchange for his labor. He later found out she'd already been transferred to Auschwitz.
While at Westerbork, he fell in love with a woman named Friedel and they married. One year later, they were transported to Auschwitz. Upon arrival, Friedel and Eddy were separated -- Eddy forced to work as a medical assistant in one barrack, Friedel at the mercy of Nazi experimentation in a nearby block. Sneaking moments with his beloved and communicating whenever they could, Eddy longed for the day he could be free with Friedel . . .

Written in the camp itself in the weeks following the Red Army's liberation of the camp, Last Stop Auschwitz is the raw, true account of Eddy's experiences at Auschwitz. In stunningly poetic prose, he provides unparalleled access to the horrors he faced in the concentration camp. Including photos from Eddy's life before, during, and after the Holocaust, this poignant memoir is at once a moving love story, a detailed portrayal of the atrocities of Auschwitz, and an intelligent consideration of the kind of behavior -- both good and evil -- people are capable of. Never before published in English, this book is a vital and enduring document: a testament to the strength of the human spirit, and a warning against the depths we can sink to when prejudice is given power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Long Range Desert Group in the Aegean *




  








A history of the British Army unit’s deployment to and defense of a group of islands between Greece and Turkey during World War II.

Shortly after the invasion of Sicily, in order to distract German attention from the Italian campaign, Churchill ordered the occupation of the Dodecanese Islands in the Aegean.

The Long Range Desert Group, retraining in Lebanon, were now part of Raiding Forces, Middle East, along with the Special Boat Service and No 30 Commando. In support of 3,000 regulars in 234 Brigade, the LRDG landed covertly on Leros establishing observation posts, reporting movement of enemy shipping and aircraft.

In October the LRDG were ordered to assault the island of Levitha, losing forty highly skilled men killed or captured. The Germans invaded Leros with overwhelming force on 12 November 1943, five days later the battle was over. While many British troops were captured most of the LRDG and SBS escaped. Their individual stories make for enthralling reading.

A measure of the intensity of the fighting is the fact that the LRDG lost more men in three months in the Aegean than in three years in the desert operating behind enemy lines.

The author, an acknowledged expert on the LRDG uses official sources, both British and German, and individual accounts to piece together the full story of this dramatic, costly but little-known campaign. It is a valuable addition to the history of special forces in the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/30/22.

Currently $3.

*Eight Days at Yalta: How Churchill, Roosevelt, and Stalin Shaped the Post-war World *




  








The authoritative history of the pivotal conference between Allied leaders at the close of WWII, based on revealing firsthand accounts.

Crimea, 1945. As the last battles of WWII were fought, US President Franklin Roosevelt, British Prime Minister Winston Churchill, and Soviet Premier Joseph Stalin—the so-called “Big Three” —met in the Crimean resort town of Yalta. Over eight days of bargaining, bombast, and intermittent bonhomie, they decided on the endgame of the war against Nazi Germany and how the defeated nation should be governed. They also worked out the constitution of the nascent United Nations; the price of Soviet entry into the war against Japan; the new borders of Poland; and spheres of influence across Eastern Europe, the Balkans, and Greece.

Drawing on the lively accounts of those who were there—from the leaders and advisors such as Averell Harriman, Anthony Eden, and Andrei Gromyko, to Churchill’s secretary Marian Holmes and FDR’s daughter Anna Boettiger—Diana Preston has crafted a masterful chronicle of the conference that created the post-war world.

Who “won” Yalta has been debated ever since. After Germany’s surrender, Churchill wrote to the new president, Harry Truman, of “an iron curtain” that was now “drawn upon [the Soviets’] front.” Knowing his troops controlled eastern Europe, Stalin’s judgment in April 1945 thus speaks volumes: “Whoever occupies a territory also imposes on it his own social system.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/01/22.

Currently $1.

*Broken Worlds: The Complete Series (Books 1-3) (Jasper Scott Box Sets)*




  








FROM MILLION-COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR JASPER T. SCOTT
All three books of the bestselling Broken Worlds series now available for one low price for a limited time. Broken Worlds takes you on a tense thrill-ride through a frightening future with new mysteries and twists on every page. Fans of Star Wars and Battlestar Galactica will love this new series: a dark, gritty space opera with unexpected twists, complex characters, and nightmarish antagonists.

In this set:
Broken Worlds: The Awakening
Broken Worlds: The Revenants
Broken Worlds: Civil War

Synopsis From Book One...
THEY WENT TO SLEEP ON EARTH, BUT WHERE DID THEY WAKE UP?
Darius Drake is desperate to save his daughter, Cassandra. So desperate he’s willing to risk their lives in Cryo-sleep to give her a future. But the dark, freezing vault where he wakes up is nothing like the luxurious Florida hospital he remembers. Everything about this place is alien to him, even the language. Little does he know how alien it really is.

Darius and his daughter go exploring their new surroundings with a few others from the cryo pods, and they soon discover frozen, mutilated bodies everywhere. The dead are wearing strange uniforms, and they seem to have used some kind of energy weapons to defend themselves, but it wasn’t enough. Adding to the mystery, all the doors of the facility have been ripped open, and there are claw marks around them--but what could shred through reinforced metal like paper?

The answer to that question proves more terrifying than any of them could have guessed. There’s a war raging, and they've woken up in the middle of it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Beautifully Foolish Endeavor: A Novel (The Carls Book 2) *




  








THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Who has the right to change the world forever?
How will we live online? 
How do we find comfort in an increasingly isolated world?

The Carls disappeared the same way they appeared, in an instant. While the robots were on Earth, they caused confusion and destruction with only their presence. Part of their maelstrom was the sudden viral fame and untimely death of April May: a young woman who stumbled into Carl’s path, giving them their name, becoming their advocate, and putting herself in the middle of an avalanche of conspiracy theories.

Months later, April’s friends are trying to find their footing in a post-Carl world. Andy has picked up April’s mantle of fame, speaking at conferences and online; Maya, ravaged by grief, begins to follow a string of mysteries that she is convinced will lead her to April; and Miranda is contemplating defying her friends’ advice and pursuing a new scientific operation…one that might have repercussions beyond anyone’s comprehension. Just as it is starting to seem like the gang may never learn the real story behind the events that changed their lives forever, a series of clues arrive—mysterious books that seem to predict the future and control the actions of their readers—all of which seems to suggest that April could be very much alive.

In the midst of the search for the truth and the search for April is a growing force, something that wants to capture our consciousness and even control our reality. A Beautifully Foolish Endeavor is the bold and brilliant follow-up to An Absolutely Remarkable Thing. It is a fast-paced adventure that is also a biting social commentary, asking hard, urgent questions about the way we live, our freedoms, our future, and how we handle the unknown.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*You Have Been Judged: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 1)*




  








*Rivka Anoa has a gift and a galactic mandate.*

She's a lawyer accused of a murder she did commit. She stands ready to accept her fate, even though her victim was a murderer. A second chance appears. Become more than a lawyer. Be one who judges and punishes the guilty.

Could she look herself in the mirror after meting out justice? She's about to find out. Rivka heads to space to be the Judge, Jury, & Executioner. Criminals have nowhere to go.

You Have Been Judged...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Destroy The Corrupt: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 2) *




  








*No one runs a racket and gets away with it.*

Not in the Federation and not when it steals business from The Bad Company. Punish the interlopers! But justice must be served. Is it a racket? Or are they just better at business?

Send in the Magistrate to investigate and apply the law. What will Rivka uncover? What justice will she deliver?

Keep pulling the threads. See what unravels. They keep leading her...

Somewhere. She knows she has to follow. Even if it smells like a trap.

Criminals can run, but the Magistrates can run faster. Fear and fury, fire up the blasters and protect the business!

You'll love following Rivka’s adventures where no one is above the law.

You have been judged and now the corrupt must die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Serial Killer: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 3) *




  








*Alien ambassadors are dying.*
The locals are in over their heads. Or are they turning a blind eye?

The Magistrates band together to learn about the law, each other, and even themselves. They still need outside help to solve the case. Who do they call?

And Barnabas stops by to refuel and spin a tale. More training for the Magistrates.

But duty takes them away. Another Ambassador is brutally murdered. Rivka takes her team to find the perp and end the violence.

Very little is as it seems.

Who are the good guys? Rivka is determined to set things right, no matter who is standing in her way.

What will the Magistrate uncover? What justice will she deliver?

You'll love following Rivka’s adventures where no one is above the law. Everyone lies, but why? You have been judged.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Your Life Is Forfeit: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 4) *




  








*Red has a price on his head. Rivka is determined to find those who put it there.*
Criminals commit crimes. Career criminals do it in secret. They are good at hiding.

Rivka’s latest case has her hunting fugitives. Red is on a mission to find them and make them pay for what they’ve done.

Her search leads her through dark warrens of political intrigue and ecological disasters. All the while, Rivka is swinging the scales of justice, judging the guilty, and delivering punishment.

Villainy and scum have toe-holds throughout the galaxy, but Rivka doesn’t mind stepping on their toes even when she’s not judging them. She considers it her job because no one is above the law.

Is Rivka’s search sanctioned or has she gone rogue? Will the Federation back her play?

Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Random Sh*t Flying Through the Air (The Frost Files Book 2) *




  








"The stakes couldn't be higher ... The suspense, the danger, and the rocket-fueled pace are all turned up to 11."―Kirkus

"Furious, frenetic, fun, and "f**k you" —Robert Brockway on The Girl Who Could Move Sh*t With Her Mind

Teagan Frost -- the girl with telekinetic powers and a killer paella recipe -- faces a new threat that could wipe out her home forever in the second book of Jackson Ford's irreverent fantasy series. Teagan Frost's life is finally back on track. Her role working for the government as a psychokinetic operative is going well. She might also be on course for convincing her crush, Nic Delacourt, to go out with her. And she's even managed to craft the perfect paella. But Teagan is about to face her biggest threat yet. A young boy with the ability to cause earthquakes has come to Los Angeles -- home to the San Andreas, one of the most lethal fault lines in the world. If Teagan can't stop him, the entire city -- and the rest of California -- will be wiped off the map . . .

For more from Jackson Ford check out:The Girl Who Could Move Sh*t With Her Mind


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Eye of the Sh*t Storm (The Frost Files Book 3) *




  








Full of imagination, wit, and random sh*t flying through the air, "Alias meets X-Men" in this insane new Frost Files adventure that will blow your tiny mind (Maria Lewis).

“This third installment fully delivers, with a breakneck pace, high stakes, and plenty of wisecracks.” —Kirkus

Teagan Frost might be getting better at moving sh*t with her mind - but her job working as a telekinetic government operative only ever seems to get harder. That's not even talking about her car-crash of a love life . . .

And things are about to get even tougher. No sooner has Teagan chased off one psychotic kid hell-bent on trashing the whole West Coast, but now she has to contend with another supernatural being who can harness devastating electrical power. And if Teagan can't stop him, the whole of Los Angeles will be facing the sh*tstorm of the century . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Children of Angels (Sentenced to War Book 2) *




  








The war has only just begun.

While rescuing a world from Centaur control, the Marines discover that not all humans on the planet are slaves. The Children of Angels believe their masters have been sent by the gods to lift up mankind.

Humanity now has two enemies, one from the farthest reaches of the Galaxy and the other from within.

The Children must be crushed before they open the door, delivering the human race to the greatest enemy we have ever known.

Buckle up and strap in. The second entry in the Sentenced to War series is finally here. If you're a fan of Old Man's War or Starship Troopers, you'll love this epic military scifi thrill ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cold Equations: The Persistence of Memory: Book One (Star Trek: The Next Generation: Cold Equations 1)*




  








Book One in the New York Times bestselling Cold Equations trilogy set in the expanded universe of Star Trek: The Next Generation!

A BRAZEN HEIST
Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the Enterprise crew race to find out who has stolen Data’s android brother B-4—and for what sinister purpose.

A BROKEN PROMISE
One desperate father risks all for the son he abandoned forty years ago—but is he ready to pay the price for redemption?

A DARING MISSION
Against overwhelming odds, and with time running out, Commander Worf has only one chance to avert a disaster. But how high a price will he pay for victory?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cold Equations: Silent Weapons: Book Two (Star Trek: The Next Generation: Cold Equations 2) *




  








Book Two in the New York Times bestselling Cold Equations trilogy set in the expanded universe of Star Trek: The Next Generation!

A WAR OF LIES
Three years after the disastrous final Borg Invasion, a bitter cold war against the Typhon Pact has pushed Starfleet’s resources to the breaking point. Now the rise of a dangerous new technology threatens to destroy the Federation from within.

Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the Enterprise crew answer a distress call from an old friend, only to become targets in a deadly game of deception. To protect a vital diplomatic mission, they must find a way to identify the spies hiding in their midst, before it’s too late.

But Worf soon realizes the crew’s every move has been predicted: Someone is using them as pawns. And the closer they get to exposing their enemy, the deeper they spiral into its trap…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cold Equations: The Body Electric: Book Three (Star Trek: The Next Generation: Cold Equations 3) *




  








Book Three in the New York Times bestselling Cold Equations trilogy set in the expanded universe of Star Trek: The Next Generation!

AT THE CENTER OF THE GALAXY…
A planet-sized Machine of terrifying power and unfathomable purpose hurls entire star systems into a supermassive black hole. Wesley Crusher, now a full-fledged Traveler, knows the Machine must be stopped…but he has no idea how.

Wesley must enlist the aid of Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the Enterprise crew, who also fail to halt the unstoppable alien juggernaut’s destructive labors. But they soon divine the Machine’s true purpose—a purpose that threatens to exterminate all life in the Milky Way Galaxy. With time running out, Picard realizes he knows of only one person who might be able to stop the Machine in time to avert a galactic catastrophe—if only he had any idea how to find him…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Fall: Revelation and Dust (Star Trek: The Fall Book 1) *




  








WELCOME TO THE NEW DEEP SPACE 9

After the destruction of the original space station by a rogue faction of the Typhon Pact, Miles O’Brien and Nog have led the Starfleet Corps of Engineers in designing and constructing a larger, more advanced starbase in the Bajoran system. Now, as familiar faces such as Benjamin Sisko, Kasidy Yates, Ezri Dax, Odo, and Quark arrive at the new station, Captain Ro Laren will host various heads of state at an impressive dedication ceremony. The dignitaries include not only the leaders of allies—such as Klingon Chancellor Martok, Ferengi Grand Nagus Rom, the Cardassian castellan, and the Bajoran first minister—but also those of rival powers, such as the Romulan praetor and the Gorn imperator. But as Ro’s crew prepares to open DS9 to the entire Bajor Sector and beyond, disaster looms. A faction has already set in action a shocking plan that, if successful, will shake the Alpha and Beta Quadrants to the core.

And what of Kira Nerys, lost aboard a runabout when the Bajoran wormhole collapsed? In the two years that have passed during construction of the new Deep Space 9, there have been no indications that the Celestial Temple, the Prophets, or Kira have survived. But since Ben Sisko once learned that the wormhole aliens exist nonlinearly in time, what does that mean with respect to their fate, or that of the wormhole . . . or of Kira herself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Fall: The Crimson Shadow (Star Trek: The Fall Book 2) *




  








The second original novel in the electrifying The Next Generation/Deep Space Nine crossover event!

Cardassia Prime is home to a prideful people who, for centuries, forged alliances with those they believed would strengthen them and their place in the Alpha Quadrant, and expanded their empire at great cost to other worlds. For generations, dissenting voices were silenced by either fear or an early grave. When their wartime ally, the Dominion, suddenly turned on them, seeking to transform Cardassia into a tomb for every last member of their race, their old adversary—the United Federation of Planets— put an end to the carnage, and even now works to help rebuild Cardassia Prime.

To celebrate this alliance, the Castellan of the Cardassian Union is to welcome the Federation president to Cardassia Prime. As a symbol of this deepening friendship, the U.S.S. Enterprise-E is tasked to carry the Cardassian ambassador to the Federation back home. For his part, Ambassador Elim Garak is working with Captain Jean-Luc Picard to oversee the diplomatic reception that will commemorate the last of Starfleet’s personnel finally leaving the homeworld. However, there are malevolent forces at work, who even now strive to “restore Cardassia to its proper place and glory,” and are willing to do anything to achieve their goal....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Fall: A Ceremony of Losses (Star Trek: The Fall Book 3) *




  








The third original novel in the electrifying The Next Generation/Deep Space Nine crossover event!

THE NEEDS OF THE MANY

Despite heroic efforts by Thirishar ch’Thane, the Andorian species is headed for extinction. Its slow march toward oblivion has reached a tipping point, one from which there will be no hope of return.

THE NEEDS OF THE FEW

With countless lives at stake, the leaders of Andor, the Federation, and the Typhon Pact all scheme to twist the crisis to their political gain—at any price.

THE NEEDS OF THE ONE

Unwilling to be a mere bystander to tragedy, Doctor Julian Bashir risks everything to find a cure for the Andorians. But his courage will come at a terrible cost: his career, his freedom . . . and maybe his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Fall: The Poisoned Chalice (Star Trek: The Fall Book 4) *




  








The fourth original novel in the electrifying The Next Generation/Deep Space Nine crossover event!

One simple act, and the troubles of the United Federation of Planets have grown darker overnight. The mystery behind the heinous terrorist attack that has rocked the Federation to its core grows ever deeper, and William Riker finds himself beset by rumors and half-truths as the U.S.S. Titan is ordered back to Earth on emergency orders from the admiralty. Soon, Riker finds himself drawn into a game of political intrigue, bearing witness to members of Starfleet being detained—including people he considered friends—pending an investigation at the highest levels. And while Riker tries to navigate the corridors of power, Titan’s tactical officer, Tuvok, is given a series of clandestine orders that lead him into a gray world of secrets, lies, and deniable operations. Who can be trusted when the law falls silent and justice becomes a quest for revenge? For the crew of the U.S.S. Titan, the search for answers will become a battle for every ideal the Federation stands for. . . .

™, ®, & © 2013 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Fall: Peaceable Kingdoms (Star Trek: The Fall Book 5) *




  








The final original novel in the electrifying The Next Generation/Deep Space Nine crossover event!

Following the resolution of the fertility crisis that nearly caused their extinction, the Andorian people now stand ready to rejoin the United Federation of Planets. The return of one of its founding member worlds is viewed by many as the first hopeful step beyond the uncertainty and tragedy that have overshadowed recent events in the Alpha Quadrant. But as the Federation looks to the future and the special election to name President Bacco’s permanent successor, time is running out to apprehend those responsible for the respected leader’s brutal assassination. Even as elements of the Typhon Pact are implicated for the murder, Admiral William Riker holds key knowledge of the true assassins— a revelation that could threaten the fragile Federation-Cardassian alliance.

Questions and concerns also continue to swell around Bacco’s interim successor, Ishan Anjar, who uses the recent bloodshed to further a belligerent, hawkish political agenda against the Typhon Pact. With the election looming, Riker dispatches his closest friend, Captain Jean-Luc Picard, in a desperate attempt to uncover the truth. But as Picard and the Enterprise crew pursue the few remaining clues, Riker must act on growing suspicions that someone within Ishan’s inner circle has been in league with the assassins from the very beginning . . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Predatory Instinct: A Thriller *




  








#1 BESTSELLING AUTHOR

The fossilized remains of a previously unclassified hominin species are discovered in the Altai Mountains, prompting teams of scientists from around the globe to converge upon this isolated region of Siberia in search of further evidence to corroborate the revolutionary theory that a third proto-human ancestor coexisted with Neanderthals and primitive **** sapiens.

What awaits them is anything but extinct.

FBI Special Agent Grey Porter leads the investigation into the mysterious circumstances surrounding the appearance of a factory trawler of Russian origin off of the Washington Coast. He finds twelve bodies, all of them exsanguinated through ferocious bite wounds on their necks. According to the manifest, there should have only been eleven.

Whatever killed them is no longer on board.

Elena Sturm of the Seattle PD is assigned to patrol the waterfront renovation project on Salmon Bay. While rousting the homeless from the underground warrens of the massive construction site, she stumbles upon the corpse of a man whose wounds are identical to those of the victims aboard the ghost ship.

Something has cut a bloody swath across the Pacific.

And it's already here.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Redemption Of Bobby Love: A Story of Faith, Family, and Justice*




  








The inspiring, dramatic, and heartwarming true account of an escaped convict and his wife of thirty-five plus years who never knew his secret, which captured the imaginations of millions on Humans of New York.

Bobby and Cheryl Love were living in Brooklyn, happily married for decades, when the FBI and NYPD appeared at their door and demanded to know from Bobby, in front of his shocked wife and children: “What is your name? No, what’s your real name?”

Bobby’s thirty-eight-year secret was out. As a Black child in the Jim Crow South, Bobby found himself in legal trouble before his 14th birthday. Sparked by the desperation he felt in the face of limited options and the pull of the streets, Bobby became a master thief. He soon found himself facing a thirty-year prison sentence. But Bobby was smarter than his jailers. He escaped, fled to New York, changed his name, and started a new life as “Bobby Love.” During that time, he worked multiple jobs to support his wife and their growing family, coached Little League, attended church, took his kids to Disneyland, and led an otherwise normal life. Then it all came crashing down.

With the drama of a jailbreak story and the incredible tension of a life lived in hiding, The Redemption of Bobby Love is an unbelievable but true account of building a life from scratch, the pain of festering secrets in marriage, and the unbreakable bonds of faith and love that keep a family together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Jack and Jackie: Portrait of an American Marriage (The Jackie [Kennedy] Chronicles) *




  








"Of the recently published Jackie books, Christopher Andersen's ''Jack and Jackie" -- which sketches the childhoods of both, then focuses on the marriage -- is the most worth reading."
-- The New York Times Book Review

"Heartbreaking … First rate … A great American love story. This may be the best Kennedy book ever--meticulously researched, elegantly written, a biography worthy of its brilliant subjects." -- USA Today

Theirs was one of the great love stories of our time. Indeed, John Fitzgerald Kennedy and his wife Jacqueline Lee Bouvier captured and have held the world's imagination as perhaps no other husband and wife in modern history. Yet despite the billions of words that have been written about this most golden of couples, the true nature of their relationship has been veiled in mystery and mystique.

Until now. With stunning information from important sources and previously sealed archival material, No. 1 NEW YORK TIMES bestselling author Christopher Andersen examines their unique partnership and the courage, grace, and humor that defined it.

Drawing on hundreds of interviews with Kennedy intimates--many speaking here for the first time--Andersen delivers an important work packed with startling revelations and penetrating insights into the secrets and events that shaped America's ultimate power couple, including:

*Never-before-known details of their courtship, and the other man Jackie almost married
*The world-famous women whose romances with JFK have previously been unreported,including Audrey Hepburn
*Their concerns about infertility, and Jackie's troubled pregnancies; the way Caroline and John Jr. transformed their lives--and the story of how the death of their infant son Patrick brought them closer together than ever before
*Moving first-hand accounts of the family's most private moments, before and after Dallas

An inspiring, sympathetic, and compelling look at two mythic figures, JACK AND JACKIE is more than just the definitive portrait of their marriage. It is a glittering fairy tale, a stirring saga of triumph and tragedy, and--above all else--an American love story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*This Is Not Propaganda: Adventures in the War Against Reality *




  








Learn how the perception of truth has been weaponized in modern politics with this "insightful" account of propaganda in Russia and beyond during the age of disinformation (New York Times).

When information is a weapon, every opinion is an act of war.

We live in a world of influence operations run amok, where dark ads, psyops, hacks, bots, soft facts, ISIS, Putin, trolls, and Trump seek to shape our very reality. In this surreal atmosphere created to disorient us and undermine our sense of truth, we’ve lost not only our grip on peace and democracy — but our very notion of what those words even mean.

Peter Pomerantsev takes us to the front lines of the disinformation age—from Kiev to Manilla--where he meets Twitter revolutionaries and pop-up populists, “behavioral change” salesmen, Jihadi fanboys, Identitarians, truth cops, and many others. Forty years after his Ukranian dissident parents were pursued by the KGB, Pomerantsev finds the Kremlin re-emerging as a great propaganda power. His research takes him back to Russia — but the answers he finds there are not what he expected.

Blending reportage, family history, and intellectual adventure, This Is Not Propaganda explores how we can reimagine our politics and ourselves when reality seems to be coming apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Tea Shop Witch: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery Series with an Amateur Sleuth (The Tea Shop Witch Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A disappearing body.
Hidden magical talents.
An adorable mind-reading dog.
And small-town secrets . . .

Addie James’s life imploded when she discovered her fiancé cheating and got downsized from her biotech job. So she left Silicon Valley for the haven of her Aunt Kate’s tea and apothecary shop in the peaceful mountain town of Stargaze. There, she plans to take a deep breath and figure out what’s next.

But when Addie reaches Stargaze, there’s no trace of her aunt. Until one night, Aunt Kate’s lifeless body shows up and then disappears from the locked shop.

And that’s when things really start to get strange.

As Addie sets out to find the murderer, she begins to realize her own hidden magical talent is the key to discovering what really happened to her aunt . . . who might not be quite so dead after all.

The problem is, logical Addie isn’t sure she can accept the magical parts of herself that science can’t explain. Will she learn to embrace this new life that’s full of supernatural surprises and solve her aunt’s case?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Fire Thief (A Dark Paradise Mystery Book 1) *




  








The scenery may be beautiful, but dangerous secrets are buried beneath paradise in this first thriller featuring Maui detective Kali Māhoe.

Under a promising morning sky, police captain Walter Alaka’i discovers the body of a teenage surfer bobbing among the lava rocks of Maui’s southeastern shore. Closer inspection reveals something far more sinister than the results of a savage wave gone wrong. Now that Alaka’i is looking at a homicide, he solicits the help of his niece, Detective Kali Māhoe.

Kali sees evidence of a strange ritual murder, a suspicion reinforced by a rash of sightings of a noppera-bō—a faceless and malicious spirit many believe to be more than superstition. When a grisly sacrifice is left on the doorstep of a local, and another body washes ashore, Kali fears that the deadly secret ceremonies on Maui are just beginning. As the skies above Maui grow darker, and as she balances reason and superstition, Kali can only wonder: Who’ll be the next to die? And who—or what—is she even on the trail of?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bone Field (A Dark Paradise Mystery Book 2) *




  








A series of strange cold-case ritual murders leads Maui detective Kali Māhoe on a trail of legendary vengeful spirits and more human monsters in paradise.

Kali Māhoe, Hawaiian cultural expert and detective with the Maui Police Department, has been called to a bizarre crime scene. In the recesses of a deep trench on Lana’i Island, a derelict refrigerator has been unearthed. Entombed inside are the skeletal remains of someone buried decades ago. Identification is a challenge. The body is headless, the skull replaced with a chilling adornment: a large, ornately carved wooden pineapple.

The old field soon yields more long-buried secrets, and Kali is led along an increasingly winding path that brings to light an unlikely suspect, an illegal cock-fighting organization, and a strange symbol connected to a long-disbanded religious cult. Her task is to dispel the dark shadows lingering over the Palawai Basin plains, and to solve a puzzle that no one wants exposed by the bright, hot tropical light.

To discover the answer, Kali will be drawn deeper in the mysteries of the island’s ancient legends—stories that tell of an enraged rooster god and man-eating monsters. For Kali, a detective of sound logic and reason, it’s not easy to consider the unknown for explanations for what appears to be a series of illogical links in a twisting chain of deadly events. Or safe. Because the dormant pineapple fields of Lana’i have yet to give up their darkest and most terrifying secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Man Who Couldn't Miss: A Stewart Hoag Mystery (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 10)*




  








In the next novel in David Handler’s Edgar award-winning series, Stewart “Hoagy” Hoag and his beloved basset hound, Lulu, investigate a murder in a fabled Connecticut summer playhouse

Hollywood ghostwriter Stewart “Hoagy” Hoag has chronicled the rise, fall, and triumphant return of many a celebrity. At last he’s enjoying his own, very welcome second act. After hitting a creative slump following the success of his debut novel, Hoagy has found inspiration again. Ensconced with his faithful but cowardly basset hound, Lulu, on a Connecticut farm belonging to his ex-wife, Oscar-winning actress Merilee Nash, he’s busy working on a new novel. He’s even holding out hope that he and Merilee might get together again. Life is simple and fulfilling—which of course means it’s time for complications to set in….

When the police call to ask if he knows the whereabouts of a man named R.J. Romero, Hoagy learns of a dark secret from his ex-wife’s past. It’s already a stressful time for Merilee, who’s directing a gala benefit production of PrivateLives to rescue the famed but dilapidated Sherbourne Playhouse, where the likes of Katherine Hepburn, Marlon Brando and Merilee herself made their professional stage debuts. Her reputation, as well as the playhouse’s future, is at stake. The cast features three of Merilee’s equally famous Oscar-winning classmates from the Yale School of Drama. But it turns out that there’s more linking them to each other—and to their fellow Yale alum, R.J.—than their alma mater. When one of the cast is found murdered, it will take Hoagy’s sleuthing skills and Lulu’s infallible nose to sniff out the truth…before someone else faces the final curtain call.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Body at the Altar: An utterly gripping murder mystery you'll read in one sitting (A Kate Palmer Mystery Book 4) *




  








Jilted grooms, sudden deaths, broken hearts and threatening letters. All in a day’s work for super sleuth Kate Palmer!

Nurse Kate Palmer thought the pretty Cornish village of Tinworthy would be the perfect place for a peaceful retirement. She couldn’t have been more wrong! But even she is shocked when she attends a beautiful wedding at St. Pirin’s Church and the handsome groom drops dead in front of her very eyes.

While the rest of the wedding party panics, Kate notices the strange behaviour of the not-so-blushing bride and the posh mother-in-law – and vows to find out the truth behind the poor young man’s sudden demise. Especially when the new detective Charlotte Martin makes it known that she doesn’t want Kate involved – and also shows an interest in Woody Forrest, Kate’s partner in crime-solving.

Undeterred, Kate discovers this isn’t the only wedding to have been sabotaged. A series of peculiar letters contain the clues Kate needs to get to the heart of the matter. But is the mystery letter writer behind the unusual deaths? Or is more than one person responsible for the strange goings on in the seaside village…

As Kate digs deeper, she adds more suspects to her growing list: the world-weary vicar, the unlucky-in-love cleaner and the bride’s former flame. But, as a pair of boots bring Kate closer to the killer, it becomes clear their investigation has placed Woody in danger.

Can Kate solve the murder and save the man she loves at the same time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Eight Ways to Tequila (The Althea Rose series Book 8 ) *




  








For one jewelry-obsessed witch, a star sapphire necklace is worth dying for....

NY Times & USA Today bestselling author, Tricia O'Malley, takes you back to the funky town of Tequila Key where magick and mystery mix like a delicious margarita.

When a jewelry heist goes down right in front of Miss Elva’s eyes, she recruits Althea and Luna to help recover the missing piece. They quickly realize they’re dealing with much more than they bargained for when they discover that the Seven Star Sister Society, a group of amateur witches, are unleashing absolute havoc all over town with their misfiring magick.

And even more unexpected? A surprise visit from Althea’s parents offers the final pieces to the puzzle, revealing precisely what Althea’s magick really is. The time has come for Althea to step into her birthright. In doing so, she might just find what she’s been looking for all along.

The clock is ticking before the city is destroyed, and only Althea holds the power to save Tequila Key.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hang Ten Australian Cozy Mystery Boxed Set: Books 1 - 12 *




  








*Two ex-friends. One dead body. The beach town of Eden Bay will never be the same again.*

A fast-paced cozy mystery series from USA Today Bestselling Author Stacey Alabaster

Claire is an up-and-coming movie exec who inherited her grandma’s book store in the quiet beach community of Eden Bay. Alyson is a surf-bum who embraces the small-town, beach lifestyle. When a surfer is killed, the two ex-best friends are pulled together to solve the murder. With one killer behind bars, more soon follow. Can their rekindled friendship handle more murders or will it tear them, and Eden Bay, apart?

This Hang Ten Australian Cozy Mystery Boxed Set contains all twelve books in the Hang Ten Australian Cozy Mystery series, a fast-paced series with an authentic Australian flair. If you like quirky characters and unexpected twists, you're going to love the Alyson and Claire.

Stories Included:




Bodies on the Beach



A Deadly Development



Slaying at Sea



A Time for Murder



Murder and Manuscripts



Homicide on the Hunt



Slaying in Sydney



Bitten on the Beach



Milkshake Murder



Dying for an Education



Marriages and Murder



Surfboards and Suspects


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Curly Bay Cozy Mystery Books 6-10: Fabulous 5 Book Box Set *




  








Five Curly Bay Animal Rescue Cozy Mysteries in one fabulously furry bargain box set.

Courtney Cain’s life is turned upside down when she loses her job at a prestigious ad agency and she’s ready for a change. When she finds an opening at the Curly Bay Pet Hotel and Rescue, it seems like the perfect fit. Her pet-loving antics soon uncover all sorts of cozy mysteries, however, and Courtney and the animals she loves become small-town sleuths!

Included in the 5 book bonanza:

• A Case of Canines, Cats, and Costumes •

Fall is in full swing, and Courtney Cain is getting ready for the Apple Jubilee with the rest of Curly Bay. Until an unexplained robbery puts the festivities in jeopardy!

When the iconic Admiral Apple costume goes missing, the entire Jubilee is compromised. Courtney knows something suspicious is happening, and she just has to figure it out!

Join Courtney for another cuddly, cozy case of a missing identity – where has Admiral Apple gone? And why would anyone want to sabotage the Apple Jubilee?

• The Case of Frauds and Friendly Lizards •

When a gecko called Ink and an abandoned bearded dragon unlock the clues to a mysterious murder you know that you’ve landed in Curly Bay!

Courtney is caught up again, this time with a scaly trail of clues to follow.Despite a soggy challenge at the animal rescue center, and the imminent arrival of her parents for Thanksgiving celebrations, our amateur sleuth cannot escape her unquestionable gift of uncovering foul play in Curly Bay!

Join Courtney Cain with some uncommon reptiles as her sidekicks!

• A Very Furry Christmas Mystery •

When looking for new homes for the Curly Bay animal adoption program becomes a search for a killer, who better to sniff the culprit out than amateur sleuth, Courtney Cain?

It’s almost Christmas, and Courtney is trying to come up with great ways to promote the shelter. Through a lucky connection, she gets the chance to bring the adoptable pets to the local news station to be on TV!

When it goes over well and she keeps getting invited back, Courtney starts to think this might be a great chance for some of these sweet pets to find homes for the holidays.

When one of the news crew is killed, however, Courtney knows she has more to do than shop for Christmas gifts.

• A Mysterious Case of Books, Barks & Burglary •

As winter sweeps in Courtney Cain’s charity money goes missing, and the prime suspect ends up colder than the winter chill... Can Courtney find the culprit before something even worse happens?

The Curly Bay locals swear that winter’s going to be a cold one, but Courtney is warmed by the thought of a Books and Barks charity event at the local library.

Until the donation money takes a walk, and the prime suspect ends up dead!

The plot gets thicker and Courtney knows she’s got to dig deep to discover who is responsible for these dastardly Curly bay crimes.

• A Shocking Case of Party Animals •

When “accidents” happen it's time for amateur sleuth and animal lover, Courtney Cain, to uncover the shocking truth!

Courtney is up to the challenge when one of the most prominent clients of the Curly Bay Pet Hotel and Rescue wants her to throw a birthday party for her dog. Electrical problems both at the shelter and at home stall some of the party-making plans.

But when an ‘accidental’ death occurs, Courtney has to wonder if there’s more than what's seen on the surface.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dead As A Doornail (Kenni Lowry Mystery Book 5) *




  








Beauty is skin deep, but ugly goes clear to the bone. And doesn’t our Sheriff Kenni Lowry know that? Well, she knows a lot of things.

Lucy Lowell takes great pride in writing negative reviews in the local newspaper for anything that does not go her way. When Lucy is found dead, it appears to be from natural causes.

But Sheriff Kenni Lowry knows there is more to it because the ghost of her grandfather, the ex-sheriff, is standing over the body.

His presence can only mean one thing: Murder!

Since Kenni’s relationship with Deputy Finn Vincent has heated up, Kenni is having trouble conducting the investigation without Finn questioning her every move.

Can Kenni unravel the mystery on her own or will she have to tell Finn the real reason she knows it was murder—the ghost of her poppa?

It’s blowin’ up a storm and only Kenni knows how it’ll end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Robert B. Parker's Killing the Blues (Jesse Stone Novels Book 10) *




  








Paradise, Massachusetts, police chief Jesse Stone returns in a brilliant new addition to the New York Times-bestselling series.

Paradise, Massachusetts, is preparing for the summer tourist season when a string of car thefts disturbs what is usually a quiet time in town. In a sudden escalation of violence, the thefts become murder, and chief of police Jesse Stone finds himself facing one of the toughest cases of his career. Pressure from the town politicians only increases when another crime wave puts residents on edge. Jesse confronts a personal dilemma as well: a burgeoning relationship with a young PR executive, whose plans to turn Paradise into a summertime concert destination may have her running afoul of the law.

When a mysterious figure from Jesse's past arrives in town, memories of his last troubled days as a cop in L.A. threaten his ability to keep order in Paradise-especially when it appears that the stranger is out for revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Midnight Man (Amos Walker Novels Book 3) *




  








A New York Times Notable Book: A cop is shot and a Detroit PI is determined to find the culprit in this mystery by a multiple Shamus Award winner.

A routine case puts Amos Walker on the highway to Ann Arbor, but the trip turns deadly just a few miles outside of Detroit. Tailing a trucker suspected of faking hijackings, Walker does his best to keep a safe distance, but is recognized anyway. The trucker runs him off the road, and it’s only the tight handling of an American-made Cutlass that keeps Walker from becoming roadkill. A good-natured policeman helps him out, and the detective continues on his way. But the next day, a bullet near the spine sends Walker’s new friend into intensive care, and Walker sets out to find the scum who shot the cop.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Witchfinder (Amos Walker Novels Book 12) *




  







A dying architect engages Detroit PI Amos Walker to uncover someone who is spreading lies about himThe world is waiting for Jay Bell Furlong to die. The grand old man of American architecture is on deathwatch in a Los Angeles hospital, and it won’t be long before his obituary hits the front page. Only Amos Walker knows that the impending death is a bit farther off than that. In fact, Furlong has just become Walker’s client. The architect is still near death, yes, but far from the hospital. Before he goes, he has an item of revenge he wants seen to, and Walker is to be his instrument. Eight years prior, a salacious photo caused Furlong to cut loose his young lover, a photo he has now learned is a fake. He hires Walker to find out who poisoned his happiness, so that he can repay the favor before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hours of the Virgin (Amos Walker Novels Book 13) *




  








Detroit PI Amos Walker searches for a priceless medieval illuminated manuscript—and for evidence that can put his former partner’s killer behind bars

Hired by a curator at the Detroit Institute of Arts to serve as his bodyguard during a transaction involving a stolen illuminated manuscript, Amos Walker enters a darkened skin-flick theater where the exchange is supposed to take place. When the deal goes south, he’s lucky to leave with his life . . . and a new lead to pursue in collaring the man who murdered his partner 20 years ago.

In a case that features a wheelchair-bound pornographer and rare book collector, an ultra-slick art expert, a trophy wife, and a white-collar criminal, Walker faces one of the greatest challenges of his career as a present-day crime draws him back to one of the darkest episodes of his past.

The Hours of the Virgin is the 13th book in the Amos Walker Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Black and White Ball: An Amos Walker Mystery (Amos Walker Novels Book 27) *




  








Loren D. Estleman's most popular characters, PI Amos Walker and hit man Peter Macklin, are together in one story for the first time in Black and White Ball!

Detroit hit man Peter Macklin forces private eye Amos Walker to furnish protection for Laurie, Macklin's estranged wife, while Macklin tracks down the party who has threatened to kill her. The man Walker’s client suspects cannot be ignored; as his own grown son, Roger Macklin has inherited all the instincts, and acquired all the training, necessary to carry out his threat.

Told partly by Walker in first-person and partly by Macklin in third, Black and White Ball places the detective squarely between two remorseless killers, with death waiting whether he succeeds or fails.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Switchback: A Patrick Flint Novel*




  








Taken meets Longmire
When Patrick Flint's daughter goes missing on a mountain vacation, the adventurous young doctor will have just one shot to get her back.

“Best book I’ve read in a long time!” — Kiersten Marquet, author of Reluctant Promises

4.7-star rating.

"A roller-coaster ride from the first page to the last!" — Merry, Amazon reader

All Patrick Flint wants is a peaceful getaway in the Wyoming mountains for his rare days off. He’s grown weary of the bicentennial celebrations, the angry families of patients, the rash of campers coming down from the mountains high on speed, and the midnight call-outs to cover for the town veterinarian. When his wife Susanne balks at the trip just as they’re walking out the door—leaving him to go it alone with his lovestruck teenage daughter Trish and eager-but-adolescent son Perry—Patrick is wounded but determined, despite the news of a murderer escaping custody on the other side of the mountains.

After two days of rain-soaked horseback riding to hunt and fish, Patrick’s gotten nothing but weird encounters, wet socks, and a whiny daughter. So, on the third day, when Trish begs to stay behind at their campsite to read, Patrick is secretly relieved.

Meanwhile back in town, Susanne’s had a rough time of it herself. A break-in, a wreck, and a premonition that something is terribly wrong with her family. Unable to ignore her growing fears, she enlists the help of a Wyoming-tough neighbor, and the two women make for the mountains.

When Patrick and Perry return to camp, Trish has vanished, along with the horses, the truck, and the trailer. Clues point in opposite directions. Did she run off with the boy whose note Patrick found at the camp? Or was she taken—as the hoof marks over their destroyed tent suggest? Whichever it was, the tracks lead into the mountains, not out of them. With help too far away to make it before Trish’s trail is washed away, Patrick and Perry embark on a desperate trek into the wilderness to find her, with Susanne not far behind them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hard Knocks (Charlie Fox Book 3)*




  








Ex-army. Current badass. Charlie Fox has some knowledge to drop in “one of the very best crime fiction sagas out there” (Chicago Tribune).

Who doesn’t love a good British boarding-school story? Well, Charlie Fox for starters, especially now that she’s been dropped in the middle of one. Einsbaden Manor, snuggled deep in the German countryside, isn’t exactly Hogwarts: It specializes in training bodyguards, and it’s in Germany because the British government takes a dim view of some of the techniques it teaches. With her military background and her intimate knowledge of how to take a punch, Charlie hardly needs the lessons, but she does need to find out why an old friend ended his studies at Einsbaden—and his life—with a hail of bullets in his back. And of course, there’s a second question: Will Charlie figure out how to graduate without following her mate’s example?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Sawtooth Job: (A Case Lee Novel Book 10) *




  








The stakes couldn’t be higher. A mysterious discovery that would change the global balance of power.
Two scientists become the world’s hottest commodity. One is captured, the other on the run.
Enter Case Lee, with lethal spy organizations in hot pursuit. They quickly discover they’re messing with the wrong guy.

It started with mystery and misdirection and shadowland fog. It ended with terminal actions and lies and a murky affirmation he’d done the right thing.

Contracted to find a missing scientist, Case quickly discovers the espionage world has become unhinged. Spies of every stripe come out of the woodwork, chasing the same objective. Is anyone on his side?

A peek into academia reveals clues that others missed. A hot trail develops, leading Case and his pursuers into the Idaho wilderness. But he has an ace in the hole—his ex-Delta teammates join him and demonstrate to the espionage world they still have special skills. Very special skills.

Pursuit changes to South America where Case, now on his own, chases down a thin lead with a gut feel something isn’t right. Is he being played again? And if so, who is the puppet master?

Twists and turns and non-stop action hallmark this globe-trotting thriller—the tenth stand-alone novel from Best-Selling author Vince Milam, who has reset the standard for the genre. From Silicon Valley to Idaho’s wilderness to South America and back, it’s a wild roller-coaster ride filled to the brim with intrigue, shadow players, and deadly geopolitical chess moves. You’ll love this edge of your seat thrill ride, because Case is a flawed hero we can all cheer for until the last page. Find yourself swept away today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hood's Texas Brigade, Its Marches, Its Battles, Its Achievements *




  








*“One of Lee’s most dependable brigades” Harold Simpson, Civil War History*


The Texas Brigade distinguished itself for its dogged tenacity and tremendous fighting ability throughout the American Civil War.

As a division of the Army of Northern Virginia these Texans fought in most battles that Lee led his army to, the only exception was Chancellorsville, but the brigade more than made up for it by combatting the Union at Suffolk, Chickamauga, and Nashville.

J. B. Polley, at the age of only twenty-one when the war broke out, enlisted in Company F of the Fourth Texas Infantry, a regiment in Hood’s Brigade. His eyewitness account, along with the reminiscences of many of his comrades and numerous battle reports written various generals form the basis of his book.

Although commonly known as “Hood’s Texas Brigade” Polley explains that the Brigade was initially formed by John Allen Wilcox and under the command of Louis T. Wigfall before it came under the control of the brave, and at times reckless, leader John Bell Hood who gave the brigade its eponymous name.

Polley takes the reader through the actions of the brigade battle by battle, interspersing these engagements with details on their lives through the war.

Hood’s Texas Brigade, along with the Stonewall Brigade, were considered to be the Confederate Army’s best shock troops. By the end of the war of those who had enlisted only ten per cent remained to surrender at Appomattox.

This book is essential reading for anyone interesting in one of the most important Confederate regiments and the impact that they made on the war between the states.

J. B. Polley served valiantly through the American Civil War and saw many major engagements. He was eventually forced out of the army after he lost a foot at the Battle of Darbytown Road in October, 1864. After the war he became a lawyer and was commissioned by the Hood’s Texas Brigade Association to write Hood’s Texas Brigade, which was published in 1910. He died in Texas in 1918.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Looking After Minidoka: An American Memoir (Break Away Books) *




  








A “clear-eyed, carefully researched but nonetheless passionate book” that is “rich with the closely observed details of internment camp life” (Lauren Kessler, author of Stubborn Twig: Three Generations in the Life of a Japanese American Family).

During World War II, 110,000 Japanese Americans were removed from their homes and incarcerated by the US government. In Looking After Minidoka, the “internment camp” years become a prism for understanding three generations of Japanese-American life, from immigration to the end of the twentieth century. Nakadate blends history, poetry, rescued memory, and family stories in an American narrative of hope and disappointment, language and education, employment and social standing, prejudice and pain, communal values and personal dreams.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Forgotten: The Untold Story of D-Day's Black Heroes, at Home and at War *




  








"An utterly compelling account of the African Americans who played a crucial and dangerous role in the invasion of Europe. The story of their heroic duty is long overdue.” —Tom Brokaw, author of The Greatest Generation

The injustices of 1940s Jim Crow America are brought to life in this extraordinary blend of military and social history—a story that pays tribute to the valor of an all-Black battalion whose crucial contributions at D-Day have gone unrecognized to this day.

In the early hours of June 6, 1944, the 320th Barrage Balloon Battalion, a unit of African-American soldiers, landed on the beaches of France. Their orders were to man a curtain of armed balloons meant to deter enemy aircraft. One member of the 320th would be nominated for the Medal of Honor, an award he would never receive. The nation’s highest decoration was not given to Black soldiers in World War II.

Drawing on newly uncovered military records and dozens of original interviews with surviving members of the 320th and their families, Linda Hervieux tells the story of these heroic men charged with an extraordinary mission, whose contributions to one of the most celebrated events in modern history have been overlooked. Members of the 320th—Wilson Monk, a jack-of-all-trades from Atlantic City; Henry Parham, the son of sharecroppers from rural Virginia; William Dabney, an eager 17-year-old from Roanoke, Virginia; Samuel Mattison, a charming romantic from Columbus, Ohio—and thousands of other African Americans were sent abroad to fight for liberties denied them at home. In England and Europe, these soldiers discovered freedom they had not known in a homeland that treated them as second-class citizens—experiences they carried back to America, fueling the budding civil rights movement.

In telling the story of the 320th Barrage Balloon Battalion, Hervieux offers a vivid account of the tension between racial politics and national service in wartime America, and a moving narrative of human bravery and perseverance in the face of injustice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Woman of No Importance: The Untold Story of the American Spy Who Helped Win World War II *




  








A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Chosen as a BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR by NPR, the New York Public Library, Amazon, the Seattle Times, the Washington Independent Review of Books, PopSugar, the Minneapolis Star Tribune, BookBrowse, the Spectator, and the Times of London

Winner of the Plutarch Award for Best Biography

“Excellent…This book is as riveting as any thriller, and as hard to put down.” -- The New York Times Book Review

"A compelling biography of a masterful spy, and a reminder of what can be done with a few brave people -- and a little resistance." - NPR

"A meticiulous history that reads like a thriller." - Ben Macintyre

A never-before-told story of Virginia Hall, the American spy who changed the course of World War II, from the author of Clementine.

In 1942, the Gestapo sent out an urgent transmission: "She is the most dangerous of all Allied spies. We must find and destroy her."

The target in their sights was Virginia Hall, a Baltimore socialite who talked her way into Special Operations Executive, the spy organization dubbed Winston Churchill's "Ministry of Ungentlemanly Warfare." She became the first Allied woman deployed behind enemy lines and--despite her prosthetic leg--helped to light the flame of the French Resistance, revolutionizing secret warfare as we know it.

Virginia established vast spy networks throughout France, called weapons and explosives down from the skies, and became a linchpin for the Resistance. Even as her face covered wanted posters and a bounty was placed on her head, Virginia refused order after order to evacuate. She finally escaped through a death-defying hike over the Pyrenees into Spain, her cover blown. But she plunged back in, adamant that she had more lives to save, and led a victorious guerilla campaign, liberating swathes of France from the Nazis after D-Day.

Based on new and extensive research, Sonia Purnell has for the first time uncovered the full secret life of Virginia Hall--an astounding and inspiring story of heroism, spycraft, resistance, and personal triumph over shocking adversity. A Woman of No Importance is the breathtaking story of how one woman's fierce persistence helped win the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Volunteer: One Man, an Underground Army, and the Secret Mission to Destroy Auschwitz *




  








COSTA BOOK AWARD WINNER: BOOK OF THE YEAR • #1 SUNDAY TIMES (UK) BESTSELLER

“Superbly written and breathtakingly researched, The Volunteer smuggles us into Auschwitz and shows us—as if watching a movie—the story of a Polish agent who infiltrated the infamous camp, organized a rebellion, and then snuck back out. ... Fairweather has dug up a story of incalculable value and delivered it to us in the most compelling prose I have read in a long time.” —Sebastian Junger, author of The Perfect Storm and Tribe

The incredible true story of a Polish resistance fighter’s infiltration of Auschwitz to sabotage the camp from within, and his death-defying attempt to warn the Allies about the Nazis’ plans for a “Final Solution” before it was too late.

To uncover the fate of the thousands being interred at a mysterious Nazi camp on the border of the Reich, a thirty-nine-year-old Polish resistance fighter named Witold Pilecki volunteered for an audacious mission: assume a fake identity, intentionally get captured and sent to the new camp, and then report back to the underground on what had happened to his compatriots there. But gathering information was not his only task: he was to execute an attack from inside—where the Germans would least expect it. 

The name of the camp was Auschwitz.

Over the next two and half years, Pilecki forged an underground army within Auschwitz that sabotaged facilities, assassinated Nazi informants and officers, and gathered evidence of terrifying abuse and mass murder. But as he pieced together the horrifying truth that the camp was to become the epicenter of Nazi plans to exterminate Europe’s Jews, Pilecki realized he would have to risk his men, his life, and his family to warn the West before all was lost. To do so, meant attempting the impossible—an escape from Auschwitz itself.

Completely erased from the historical record by Poland’s post-war Communist government, Pilecki remains almost unknown to the world. Now, with exclusive access to previously hidden diaries, family and camp survivor accounts, and recently declassified files, Jack Fairweather offers an unflinching portrayal of survival, revenge and betrayal in mankind’s darkest hour. And in uncovering the tragic outcome of Pilecki’s mission, he reveals that its ultimate defeat originated not in Auschwitz or Berlin, but in London and Washington.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Army of Evil: A History of the SS *








In Nazi Germany, they were called the Schutzstaffeln. The world would know them as the dreaded SS—the most loyal and ruthless enforcers of the Third Reich.

It began as a small squad of political thugs. Yet by the end of 1935, the SS had taken control of all police and internal security duties in Germany—ranging from local village “gendarmes” all the way up to the secret political police and the Gestapo. Eventually, its ranks would grow to rival even Germany’s regular armed forces, the Wehrmacht.

Going beyond the myths and characterizations, Army of Evil reveals the reality of the SS as a cadre of unwavering political fanatics and power-seeking opportunists who slavishly followed an ideology that disdained traditional morality—an ideology that they were prepared to implement to the utmost murderous extreme, which ultimately resulted in the Holocaust.

This is a definitive historical narrative of the birth, legacy, and demise of one of the most feared political and military organizations ever known—and of those twisted, cruel men who were responsible for one of the most appalling crimes against humanity in history.

INCLUDES RARE PHOTOGRAPHS


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Courage Under Fire: The 101st Airborne’s Hidden Battle at Tam Ky*




  








Courage Under Fire is the first book published about Operation Lamar Plain. After 50 years, the story of the renowned 101st Airborne’s major offensive near Tam Ky, South Vietnam remains largely unknown. Fighting at Tam Ky by the 1st Brigade began 15 May 1969 while the 101st’s 3rd Brigade battled on Hamburger Hill. The political consequences of Hamburger Hill’s high casualties caused Lamar Plain and its high casualties to remain classified and undisclosed. Decades later, the fighting at Tam Ky is mostly forgotten except by those who
fought there.

Sherwood’s superb research of now declassified records uncovers how such a large battle could remain hidden and undisclosed. But that is not the heart of his story. His focus is on the courage and commitment of the young infantry soldiers who fought. Many were sons of WWII and Korean War veterans. They had a legacy to uphold—to honor their families, the 101st Airborne, and their nation. Most of all in the crux of battle, they would not let their fellow soldiers down.

Courage Under Fire uses actual battle records and eyewitness accounts to follow “Never Quit” Delta Company and its sister companies through 28 days of continuous combat at Tam Ky. Delta Company’s young infantry soldiers live up to their motto despite increasing casualties, a tough enemy, harsh battlefield conditions, and loss of leaders. For all who fought at Tam Ky, their bravery and devotion to duty in an increasingly unpopular war is worthy to be remembered. With veterans of Tam Ky now growing older and fewer in number, it is past time to tell their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Danger Forward: The Forgotten Wars of General Paul F. Gorman *




  








Combat leadership in action. From Korea to Vietnam…from Panama to the Iron Curtain.

August 27, 1966: The men of 1st Battalion, 26th Infantry were standing strong in the face of enemy fire. For the past thirty-six hours, they had beaten back a relentless wave of enemy assaults. Two days earlier, the Viet Cong had attacked an American patrol along Highway 16 near Bong Trang. The ensuing firefight became so intense that three US infantry battalions were eventually drawn into the melee. History would call it the Battle of Bong Trang.

As the battle raged into its second day, Lieutenant Colonel Paul F. Gorman - the commander of 1st Battalion, 26th Infantry - continued to call for artillery strikes and close air support against the enemy’s positions. Despite being badly burned by a misplaced Napalm strike, Gorman maintained his composure and continued calling for fire support until the enemy quit the field. For his audacious leadership and courage under fire, Gorman was awarded the Distinguished Service Cross – the nation’s second highest award for valor.

A 1950 West Point graduate, Paul Gorman entered the officer ranks during the inaugural years of the Cold War. Like many of his classmates, Gorman served on the frontlines of Korea. Assigned to the 32d Infantry Regiment, he was decorated for valor in the numerous hilltop battles of 1952. Following the Korean Conflict, he commanded an infantry company in West Germany, where his daily duties revolved around defending NATO from the Red Menace.

Between his two combat tours in Vietnam, Gorman became the principal architect of The Pentagon Papers, and served on the US delegation to the Paris Peace Talks. During the darkest days of the post-Vietnam malaise, Gorman stood at the forefront of revitalizing the US Army’s training methods as it transitioned to an all-volunteer force. In his last assignment, Paul Gorman served as Commander-in-Chief of US Southern Command – during the time of Operation Urgent Fury in Grenada and when the US was actively supporting the Contras in Nicaragua. He retired as a four-star General in 1985.

Based on hours of interviews and archival research by author Mike Guardia, this biography of Paul Gorman recounts the life and legacy of a true visionary and forgotten hero of the latter 20th Century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blackhorse Tales: Stories of 11th Armored Cavalry Troopers at War*




  








When the U.S. Army went to war in South Vietnam in 1965, the general consensus was that counterinsurgency was an infantryman’s war; if there were any role at all for armored forces, it would be strictly to support the infantry. However, from the time the 11th Armored Cavalry Regiment arrived in country in September 1966, troopers of the Blackhorse Regiment demonstrated the fallacy of this assumption. By the time of Tet '68, the Army’s leadership began to understand that the Regiment’s mobility, firepower, flexibility, and leadership made a difference on the battlefield well beyond its numbers.

Over the course of the 11th Cavalry’s five-and-a-half years in combat in South Vietnam and Cambodia, over 25,000 young men served in the Regiment. Their stories—and those of their families—represent the Vietnam generation in graphic, sometimes humorous, often heart-wrenching detail. Collected by the author through hundreds of in-person, telephone, and electronic interviews over a period of 25-plus years, these “war stories” provide context for the companion volume, The Blackhorse in Vietnam.

Amongst the stories of the Blackhorse troopers and their families are the tales of the wide variety of animals they encountered during their time in combat, as well as the variable landscape, from jungle to rice paddies, and weather. Blackhorse Tales concludes with a look at how the troopers dealt with their combat experiences since returning from Vietnam. Between the chapters are combat narratives, one from each year of the Regiment’s five-and-a-half years in Southeast Asia. These combat vignettes begin on 2 December 1966, when a small column of 1st Squadron vehicles and troopers was ambushed on Highway 1 and emerged victorious despite being outnumbered. They go on to describe the one-of-a-kind crossing of the Dong Nai River on 25 April 1968, as the Blackhorse Regiment rode to the rescue during Mini-Tet 1968, and the 2nd Squadron's fight to clear the Boi Loi Woods in late April 1971.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Spies on the Mekong: CIA Clandestine Operations in Laos *




  








During the Cold War, the Central Intelligence Agency’s biggest and longest paramilitary operation was in the tiny kingdom of Laos. Hundreds of advisors and support personnel trained and led guerrilla formations across the mountainous Laotian countryside, as well as running smaller road-watch and agent teams that stretched from the Ho Chi Minh Trail to the Chinese frontier. Added to this number were hundreds of contract personnel providing covert aviation services.

It was dangerous work. On the Memorial Wall at the CIA headquarters in Langley, Virginia, nine stars are dedicated to officers who perished in Laos. On top of this are more than one hundred from propriety airlines killed in aviation mishaps between 1961 and 1973. Combined, this grim casualty figure is orders of magnitude larger than any other CIA paramilitary operation.

But for the Foreign Intelligence officers at Langley, Laos was more than a paramilitary battleground. Because of its geographic location as a buffer state, as well as its trifurcated political structure, Laos was a unique Cold War melting pot. All three of the Lao political factions, including the communist Pathet Lao, had representation in Vientiane. The Soviet Union had an extremely active embassy in the capital, while the People’s Republic of China—though in the throes of the Cultural Revolution—had multiple diplomatic outposts across the kingdom. So, too, did both North and South Vietnam. All of this made Laos fertile ground for clandestine operations. This book comprehensively details the cloak-and-dagger side of the war in Laos for the first time, from agent recruitments to servicing dead-drops in Vientiane.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Operation Certain Death: The Inside Story of the Greatest SAS Battles*




  








The terrifyingly true tale of a daring British special forces rescue mission and all-out assault on a savage Sierra Leone guerrilla gang: “What a story!” (Frederick Forsyth, #1 New York Times–bestselling author of The Day of the Jackal).

Officially, the SAS mission was called Operation Barras. The men on the ground called it Operation Certain Death.

In 2000, the British Special Air Service (SAS) attempted its riskiest rescue mission in more than half a century. A year before, an eleven-man patrol of Royal Irish Rangers who were training government troops in Sierra Leone was captured and held prisoner by the infamously ruthless rebel forces known as the West Side Boys. Their fortified base was hidden deep in the West African jungle, its barricades adorned with severed heads on spikes. Some four hundred heavily armed renegades were not only bloodthirsty—they were drink-and-drugs crazed. The guerrillas favored pink shades, shower caps, and fluorescent wigs, draping themselves in voodoo charms they believed made them bulletproof—a delusion reenforced by the steady consumption of ganja, heroin, crack, and sweet palm wine. This was the vicious and cutthroat enemy British special forces would confront in order to rescue their own.

Featuring extensive interviews with survivors, this gritty, blow-by-blow account of the bloody battle that brought an end to ten years of Africa’s most brutal civil war is “as good as any thriller I have ever read. This really is the low down” (Frederick Forsyth).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/01/22.

Currently $3.

*Masters of Chaos: The Secret History of the Special Forces *




  








Special Forces soldiers are daring, seasoned troops from America's heartland, selected in a tough competition and trained in an extraordinary range of skills. They know foreign languages and cultures and unconventional warfare better than any U.S. fighters, and while they prefer to stay out of the limelight, veteran war correspondent Linda Robinson gained access to their closed world. She traveled with them on the frontlines, interviewed them at length on their home bases, and studied their doctrine, methods and history. In Masters of Chaos she tells their story through a select group of senior sergeants and field-grade officers, a band of unforgettable characters like Rawhide, Killer, Michael T, and Alan -- led by the unflappable Lt. Col. Chris Conner and Col. Charlie Cleveland, a brilliant but self-effacing West Pointer who led the largest unconventional war campaign since Vietnam in northern Iraq.

Robinson follows the Special Forces from their first post-Vietnam combat in Panama, El Salvador, Desert Storm, Somalia, and the Balkans to their recent trials and triumphs in Afghanistan and Iraq. She witnessed their secret sleuthing and unsung successes in southern Iraq, and recounts here for the first time the dramatic firefights of the western desert. Her blow-by-blow story of the attack on Ansar al-Islam's international terrorist training camp has never been told before.

The most comprehensive account ever of the modern-day Special Forces in action, Masters of Chaos is filled with riveting, intimate detail in the words of a close-knit band of soldiers who have done it all.


----------



## CS

Currently $4.99

*Rita Moreno: A Memoir*



  






*In this New York Times bestselling memoir, West Side Story star Rita Moreno shares her remarkable journey from a young girl with simple beginnings in Puerto Rico to Hollywood legend—one of the few performers, and the only Hispanic, to win an Oscar, Grammy, Tony and two Emmys.*

Born Rosita Dolores Alverio in the idyll of Puerto Rico, Moreno, at age five, embarked on a harrowing sea voyage with her mother and wound up in the harsh barrios of the Bronx, where she discovered dancing, singing, and acting as ways to escape a tumultuous childhood. Making her Broadway debut by age thirteen—and moving on to Hollywood in its Golden Age just a few years later—she worked alongside such stars as Gary Cooper, Yul Brynner, and Ann Miller.

When discovered by Louis B. Mayer of MGM, the wizard himself declared: “She looks like a Spanish Elizabeth Taylor.” Cast by Gene Kelly as Zelda Zanders in _Singin’ in the Rain_ and then on to her Oscar-winning performance in _West Side Story_, she catapulted to fame—yet found herself repeatedly typecast as the “utility ethnic,” a role she found almost impossible to elude.

Here, for the first time, Rita reflects on her struggles to break through Hollywood’s racial and sexual barriers. She explores the wounded little girl behind the glamorous façade—and what it took to find her place in the world. She talks candidly about her relationship with Elvis Presley, her encounters with Howard Hughes, and the passionate romance with Marlon Brando that nearly killed her. And she shares the illusiveness of a “perfect” marriage and the incomparable joys of motherhood.

Infused with Rita Moreno’s quick wit and deep insight, this memoir is the dazzling portrait of a stage and screen star who longed to become who she really is—and triumphed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/02/22.

Currently $2.

*Rama II *




  








In the sequel to the multi-award winning sci-fi novel Rama, a second Raman spaceship enters our solar system and “offers one surprise after another” (The New York Times).

Years ago, the enormous, enigmatic alien spacecraft Rama sailed through our solar system as mind-boggling proof that life existed—or had existed—elsewhere in the universe. Now, at the dawn of the twenty-third century, another ship is discovered hurtling toward us.

A crew of Earth’s best and brightest minds is assembled to rendezvous with the massive vessel. They are armed with everything we know about Raman technology and culture. But nothing can prepare them for what they are about to encounter on board Rama II: cosmic secrets that are startling, sensational—and perhaps even deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Gone World *




  








Inception meets True Detective in this science fiction thriller of spellbinding tension and staggering scope that follows a special agent into a savage murder case with grave implications for the fate of mankind...

“I promise you have never read a story like this.”—Blake Crouch, New York Times bestselling author of Dark Matter

Shannon Moss is part of a clandestine division within the Naval Criminal Investigative Service. In western Pennsylvania, 1997, she is assigned to solve the murder of a Navy SEAL's family—and to locate his vanished teenage daughter. Though she can't share the information with conventional law enforcement, Moss discovers that the missing SEAL was an astronaut aboard the spaceship U.S.S. Libra—a ship assumed lost to the currents of Deep Time. Moss knows first-hand the mental trauma of time-travel and believes the SEAL's experience with the future has triggered this violence.

Determined to find the missing girl and driven by a troubling connection from her own past, Moss travels ahead in time to explore possible versions of the future, seeking evidence to crack the present-day case. To her horror, the future reveals that it's not only the fate of a family that hinges on her work, for what she witnesses rising over time's horizon and hurtling toward the present is the Terminus: the terrifying and cataclysmic end of humanity itself.

Luminous and unsettling, The Gone World bristles with world-shattering ideas yet remains at its heart an intensely human story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Slave Trade: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 5) *




  








No respect for life. Or the law.

It’s the trade. In sentience. Run by the Corranites, creatures that have always traded in intelligent alien life.

Bought and sold. Nothing more than property.

Rivka is having none of it. With an eye toward taking the entire supply line down, she launches into the greater galaxy. All the way to the heart of the Federation.

It’s bigger than anyone knows. She calls all her friends and finds that she has woefully few. With a snarl and a mandate, she dives head first into the firepit of the Slave Trade.

Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fratricide: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 6) *




  








Safety takes a back seat to profit. Until it crosses the line.

Shipyard deaths. Labor complaints. Fear. Intimidation. Rivka gets called in to sort things out, investigate the safety issues, mediate the dispute.

What she finds isn’t a negotiation at all. She puts on her Magistrate hat and gets to work sorting out crimes made to look like accidents. Her biggest challenge is finding out who is honest.

Rivka ends up in a court of law, prosecutor and defender, fighting both sides of a new and intricate legal question. When fists and firepower have to give way to intellect and reason, Rivka and her team must rise to the challenge.

Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Art of Smuggling: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 7)*




  








Why would anyone steal art? Who can you sell it to?

The High Chancellor puts Rivka on the trail of serial art thieves. Dismantle the ring. Recover the art. Put the thieves behind bars, thieves who stay one step ahead.

Insiders? Or maybe outsiders with inside knowledge? No suspects. No clues. Rivka has to use all the resources at her command – her gift, her people, her ship, and tools that no one else has access to. Rivka has to chase the criminals across the galaxy to exotic planets with their own challenges when it comes to solving the crime. The big question is can Rivka find the criminals before they disappear forever? It’s not rocket science. It’s a whole new challenge; it’s the art of smuggling.

Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dispute: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 8 ) *




  








wo races. One war. Perpetual hatred. And the Magistrate crash lands right in the middle of it.

Rivka and her crew take a much-deserved vacation, but find themselves on a jungle planet, cut off from the rest of the galaxy. Part by design, but mostly not. Isn’t that what a good vacation is supposed to be, disconnected from the rigors of everyday life? Until no one can hear your calls for help.

The team has to resolve Yindle and Yangor’s dispute before they can find a way home. A vacation turned into a case morphed into a fight for survival.

The crew meets new challenges head on because they have no choice. Rivka’s time off isn’t what anyone expected, not even the Magistrate. In Red’s immortal words, “Your vacations suck.”

Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rise of the AI: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 9) *




  








The Singularity enters the Federation. Its citizens are AIs.

And no one knows how to treat them. From collaborations to master-slave, every relationship is different, when they shouldn’t be. The AIs fight back, but on a level none of the other members understand.

The fight starts slowly, but when the realization of what’s happening hits too close to home, more extraordinary measures are called for. What is the legal framework in which everyone can coexist peacefully? Who better to build it than Rivka and the Magistrates?

But only if they can survive.

Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Adverse Possession: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 10) *




  








A planet in dispute. Farmers vs miners, and no one knows the full story.

The Federation sends Rivka and her team to resolve a case of settlers squatting on a remote planet when the owners finally came calling.

Not what it seems. Three generations of settlers and more. A planet that isn’t as welcoming as it appears. Crops coming ripe. Miners ready to dig. Tempers flare as the sides face off.

Until the Magistrate gets in the middle of it with all the firepower at her command – the law, a calm voice. and a good railgun.

Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deception: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 11) *




  








Lies & deceit leading to a domino of crimes.

The Trans-Pacific Task Force is getting ready to deploy but they don’t have what they need. Someone’s been skimming. A contract won through mistruths. Incomplete payments limiting the army’s readiness.

Colonel Marcie Walton is angry and calling anyone who will answer.


Magistrate Rivka Anoa is on the job and thrown into the middle of two shooting wars.

Which way is up? Chaz and Dennicron explore a wider galaxy while Ankh and Floyd get some prime time. Rivka drops the gavel and delivers the judgments.

Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood Trade: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 12) *




  








A crime against all – stealing one’s life blood.

It prolongs life! It gives strength and power. Such exotic luxuries come at a high price. Those who have been drained? “Donors” but not quite volunteers. That’s why they’re kidnapped, never to be heard from again.

Taken from their families and removed from existence.

Who would do such a thing? Do the ones paying for this blood know where it comes from?

Which crime is greatest? The Magistrate is called in to end the nightmare, but she can’t do it alone. Rivka enlists the aid of two with the most intimate knowledge.

The Magistrate heads out to dismantle the Blood Trade, going for the throat of both buyers and suppliers. The perpetrators have money and power and won’t easily give them up.

Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Interview: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 13) *




  








When the right thing goes wrong, someone has to answer.

Dismantling the Blood Trade wasn’t the end, but the beginning. Everything the Magistrates do has been called into question.

Do they have probable cause? Are they respecting a suspect’s right against self-incrimination? The ambassadors have questions, and they think they know the answers, but only the Magistrates know the truth.

Called before the Federation Council, the collective body for discussing matters that affect all member planets, Magistrate Rivka Anoa is put under the spotlight to answer for all she had done. Upholding the law wasn’t enough.

Or was it? The Ambassadors will vote.

While the High Chancellor and the Magistrates are distracted, something else is happening, something sinister that needs The Interview to drag out.

Who knew what when? Maybe that doesn’t matter. The better question is “Who is doing what right now?”

Joseph and Petricia return to resolve issues that had languished for centuries. Will they find peace?

Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Jack the Ripper: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 14) *




  








Carving a swath of terror across the Federation, one planet after another, no one knowing who’s next.

A serial killer the likes of whom hasn’t been seen in centuries. A pretender who has outdone the master. Fifty planets. The dead are screaming for vengeance and only Rivka and her team can hear their cries. The Singularity. The Magistrate and her crew.

How many more must die before the killer can be brought to justice?

The battle of wits has begun, and only one can survive. Win or die trying.

Rivka has to dig deeper than ever before into her investigative skills to figure out who’s next and how to stop the one masquerading as…

Jack the Ripper.

Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Thieves' World® Volume Two: Storm Season, The Face of Chaos, and Wings of Omen *




  








Books Four to Six in the shared-world series “where characters created by some of the best fantasy writers of the generation crossed paths and shared adventures” (Black Gate).

Invasion, war, and rebellion roil the city of Sanctuary in this three-book collection compiled by the New York Times–bestselling author of the Myth series, as well as the Phule’s Company series. The shared-world series comes alive with stories by Lynn Abbey, Robert Lynn Asprin, Robin W. Bailey, C. J. Cherryh, David Drake, Diane Duane, Chris and Janet Morris, Andrew J. Offutt, and Diana L. Paxson.

“Game of Thrones has come to an end. . . .[Here’s] a fantasy series to fill the void. . . .You’ll be pulled into political intrigues, watch new gods replace old, and witness fortunes rise and fall and rise again.” — Book Riot

Thieves’ World has grown into a real presence in the fantasy genre.” —Fantasy-Faction


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Stiger’s Tigers (Chronicles of An Imperial Legionary Officer Book 1)*




  








A tarnished legacy. A dangerous mission. The beginning of an epic destiny…

Nobleman and born soldier Ben Stiger never backs down from a fight. Even as the son of an infamous imperial general, an outcast from society, he refuses to crumble under the unforgiving shadow of his once-powerful family’s disgrace. When he’s reassigned from his crack company to the struggling southern army, he’s eager to help turn the tide against a growing, deadly rebellion.

Supported by his faithful lieutenant, Eli, one of the last remaining elven rangers, and a holy Paladin on a quest for the High Father, Stiger fights to gain control of his new company, resentful and mediocre soldiers… who he must train and then lead on a desperate mission to reach an outpost cut off by the enemy. But as he force-marches his men through hostile territory, the veteran commander faces more than he ever expected, rebels, bandits, a magic relic from an age long gone, and an ancient evil freshly risen that has to potential to destroy the empire he loves and serves.

Can one outcast hero make a difference and save his empire from annihilation?

Stiger’s Tigers is the engrossing first book in the Chronicles of an Imperial Officer epic fantasy series. If you like brave champions, sword and sorcery, breathtaking twists and turns, and authentic battle scenes, then you’ll love Marc Alan Edelheit’s Roman-inspired adventure series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Tiger's Fate (Chronicles of An Imperial Legionary Officer Book 3)*




  








2017 Gold Medal Winner for Best Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror E-Book Independent Publisher Book Awards

The third installment of the award-winning Chronicles of an Imperial Legionary Officer series is here!

A nobleman from an infamous family, imperial legionary officer, and a born fighter…Captain Ben Stiger has successfully thwarted the attack from an army of the Cyphan Confederacy. Now Stiger, his men, and his new dwarven allies have fallen back behind the great walls of Castle Vrell. Stiger finds himself named Legate of the Vanished, the long lost 13th Legion. This title and his own word binds him to the terms of the Compact, an ancient and mystical alliance formed nearly two thousand years before. The snows have come and the mountain summit into Vrell is impassable. On one side of the pass sits an army of the Cyphan Confederacy some twenty thousand strong. On the other sits Stiger, his company, the remnants of the 13th Legion and a dwarven army. Each side is waiting for the spring thaw.

Bottled up in the Vrell valley, Stiger and his elven companion, Eli, learn of Garand Thoss, an ancient and abandoned dwarven city. Within its hallowed halls resides a prize of unimaginable value; a prize that will reveal the true history of the empire, and force Stiger to face a new enemy more deadly than he has ever faced before…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lone Wolf: A Novel *




  








A life hanging in the balance…a family torn apart. The #1 internationally bestselling author Jodi Picoult tells an unforgettable story about family secrets, love, and letting go.

On an icy winter night, a terrible accident forces a family divided to come together and make a fateful decision. Cara, once protected by her father, Luke, is tormented by a secret that nobody knows. Her brother, Edward, has secrets of his own. He has kept them hidden, but now they may come to light, and if they do, Cara will be devastated. Their mother, Georgie, was never able to compete with her ex-husband’s obsessions, and now, his fate hangs in the balance and in the hands of her children. With conflicting motivations and emotions, what will this family decide? And will they be able to live with that decision, after the truth has been revealed? What happens when the hope that should sustain a family is the very thing tearing it apart?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Very Punchable Face: A Memoir*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • In these hilarious essays, the Saturday Night Live head writer and Weekend Update co-anchor learns how to take a beating.

“I always wanted to punch his face before I read this book. Now I just want to kick him in the balls.”—Larry David

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY Cosmopolitan • Vulture • Parade

If there’s one trait that makes someone well suited to comedy, it’s being able to take a punch—metaphorically and, occasionally, physically.

From growing up in a family of firefighters on Staten Island to commuting three hours a day to high school and “seeing the sights” (like watching a Russian woman throw a stroller off the back of a ferry), to attending Harvard while Facebook was created, Jost shares how he has navigated the world like a slightly smarter Forrest Gump.

You’ll also discover things about Jost that will surprise and confuse you, like how Jimmy Buffett saved his life, how Czech teenagers attacked him with potato salad, how an insect laid eggs inside his legs, and how he competed in a twenty-five-man match at WrestleMania (and almost won). You'll go behind the scenes at SNL and Weekend Update (where he's written some of the most memorable sketches and jokes of the past fifteen years). And you’ll experience the life of a touring stand-up comedian—from performing in rural college cafeterias at noon to opening for Dave Chappelle at Radio City Music Hall.

For every accomplishment (hosting the Emmys), there is a setback (hosting the Emmys). And for every absurd moment (watching paramedics give CPR to a raccoon), there is an honest, emotional one (recounting his mother’s experience on the scene of the Twin Towers’ collapse on 9/11). Told with a healthy dose of self-deprecation, A Very Punchable Face reveals the brilliant mind behind some of the dumbest sketches on television, and lays bare the heart and humor of a hardworking guy—with a face you can’t help but want to punch.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Clanlands: Whisky, Warfare, and a Scottish Adventure Like No Other*




  








THE SUNDAY TIMES BESTSELLER

With a foreword by Diana Gabaldon.

Two men. One country. And a lot of whisky.

As stars of Outlander, Sam and Graham eat, sleep and breathe the Highlands on this epic road trip around their homeland. They discover that the real thing is even greater than fiction.

Clanlands is the story of their journey. Armed with their trusty campervan and a sturdy friendship, these two Scotsmen are on the adventure of a lifetime to explore the majesty of Scotland. A wild ride by boat, kayak, bicycle and motorbike, they travel from coast to loch and peak to valley and delve into Scotland's history and culture, from timeless poetry to bloody warfare.

With near-death experiences, many weeks in a confined space together, and a cast of unforgettable characters, Graham and Sam's friendship matures like a fine Scotch. They reflect on their acting careers in film and theatre, find a new awestruck respect for their native country and, as with any good road trip, they even find themselves.

Hold onto your kilts... this is Scotland as you've never seen it before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Republican Party Reptile: The Confessions, Adventures, Essays and (Other) Outrages of . . . (O'Rourke, P. J.) *




  








Writings from the old-school Republican and New York Times–bestselling author of How the Hell Did This Happen?: “Hilarious” (Christopher Buckley, author of Thank You for Smoking).

In this collection of pieces, the outrageous political satirist renowned for such classics as Parliament of Whores takes on a wide range of cultural and political issues, and explains the platform of the Republican Party Reptile: “I think our agenda is clear. We are opposed to: government spending, Kennedy kids, seat-belt laws . . . busing our children anywhere other than Yale, trailer courts near our vacation homes . . . all tiny Third World countries that don’t have banking secrecy laws, aerobics, the UN, taxation without tax loopholes, and jewelry on men. We are in favor of: guns, drugs, fast cars, free love (if our wives don’t find out), a sound dollar . . . and a strong military with spiffy uniforms. There are thousands of people in America who feel this way, especially after three or four drinks. If all of us would unite and work together, we could give this country . . . well, a real bad hangover.”

“To say that P. J. O’Rourke is funny is like saying the Rocky Mountains are scenic—accurate but insufficient. At his best he’s downright exhilarating . . . Republican Party Reptile is as rambunctiously entertaining as a greased pig catching contest. If you can find a funnier writer than P. J. O’Rourke, buy him a brandy, but don’t lend him the keys to your pickup.” —Chicago Tribune


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Kama Sutra Diaries: Intimate Journeys through Modern India*




  








Sally Howard, a self-confessed child of the Western Sexual Revolution, sets out on a sexploration through modern India by train, plane and auto-rickshaw.

From the heat of anti-rape protest on the streets of New Delhi to the cool hills of Shimla, playground of the Raj; from a Gujurati retirement home for gay men and eunuchs to a busy sex clinic in Chennai; from patriarchs to matriarchs; GIGs (Good Indian Girls), BIGs (Bad Indian Girls) and the fleshpots of Bombay, she accompanied by feisty Delhi girl Dimple lifts the bed sheets on India's sexual revolution.

And it's a revolution that's full of fascinating surprises and contrasts; for India - the land that gave us that exuberant guide to sexual pleasure, the Kama Sutra - is also the land where women remain cloistered in purdah while teenage girls check out porn online; where families bow down to a conjoined phallus and vagina, the Shivaling, while couples fear to hold hands in public; and where the loveless arranged marriage is still the norm.

Colourful, compelling, confounding, The Kama Sutra Diaries reveal what India has to tell us about modern-day love, sex and sexuality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Throwing Shade: A Humorous Paranormal Women's Fiction (Magic After Midlife Book 1) *




  








Middle-aged. Divorced. Hormonally imbalanced. Then she got magic.
Underestimate her. That’ll be fun.

My best friend got tangled up with some vamps and now she’s missing. As if that wasn’t scary enough, I snapped, and in a cold dark rage, unleashed a rare and powerful shadow magic. So, I won’t be having that second date, but in all fairness, he got what he deserved. My only regret is that I may have put a target on me and my kid. I’ll fix it, that’s what moms do.

Now, with only a mouthy golem and a grumpy-yet-sexy French wolf shifter to help me navigate this world of hidden magic, I’m in a race against time to rescue my friend and keep my loved ones safe from the skeletons in my past.

Sure, I’m caught in a spiderweb of supernatural power plays, but I’m a librarian, I’m over forty, and I’m definitely done with being sidelined in my own life. If anyone can survive this dangerous adventure, it’s me. New to-do list: kick butt and rediscover the woman who got lost along the way.

I’m turning my invisibility into strength; they’ll never see me coming.

Throwing Shade features a sassy, slow burn romance, a roller coaster ride of a mystery, and a magical midlife adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Let the Dead Keep Their Secrets (A Gilded Age Mystery Book 3) *




  








For fans of HBO’s The Gilded Age, explore the dark side of the alluring world of America’s 19th century elite in this gripping series of riveting mysteries…

In Gilded Age New York, heiress Prudence MacKenzie and ex-Pinkerton Geoffrey Hunter investigate crimes that take them from the slums of Five Points in lower Manhattan to the Fifth Avenue mansions of society's elite. In the late nineteenth century, women are particularly vulnerable . . .

Childbirth can be dangerous even for the wealthy. So when opera singer Claire Buchanan shows Prudence and Geoffrey a postmortem cabinet photograph of her deceased twin sister and newborn niece, they express sadness but not surprise. The popular black-bordered portraits are the era's way of coping with the devastating losses that plague every family. What makes this death different is that Claire is convinced Catherine and her child were murdered.

Prudence's friend is haunted by a sense of her sister's lingering presence, and by the conviction that her dead twin is demanding justice. Catherine's widower, Aaron Sorensen, is a cold, controlling man who swiftly remarried. Now his second wife is already pregnant and may be in terrible danger. In order to discover the truth and find evidence of Sorensen's guilt, Geoffrey will delve deep into his past while Prudence casts herself as his next victim—putting her own life at grave risk . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder with Lemon Tea Cakes (A Daisy's Tea Garden Mystery Book 1)*



  







In an old Victorian in the heart of Pennsylvania's Amish country, Daisy Swanson and her aunt Iris serve soups, scones, and soothing teas to tourists and locals--but a murder in their garden has them in hot water . . ."... readers are immediately drawn to main character, Daisy Swanson, and her beloved Aunt Iris."
- Suspense Magazine

Daisy, a widowed mom of two teenagers, is used to feeling protective--so when Iris started dating the wealthy and not-quite-divorced Harvey Fitz, she worried . . . especially after his bitter ex stormed in and caused a scene at the party Daisy's Tea Garden was catering. Then there was the gossip she overheard about Harvey's grown children being cut out of his will. Daisy didn't want her aunt to wind up with a broken heart--but she never expected Iris to wind up a suspect in Harvey's murder.

Now the apple bread and orange pekoe is on the back burner while the cops treat the shop like a crime scene--and Daisy hopes that Jonas Groft, a former detective from Philadelphia, can help her clear her aunt's name and bag the real killer before things boil over . . .

Includes delicious recipes for Iris's Lemon Tea Cakes and more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*To Love and to Perish: Felicity Philips Investigates Book 1 *




  








Marriage? It can be absolute murder

Wedding planner for the rich and famous, Felicity Philips is aiming to land the biggest gig of her life – the next royal wedding. But there are a few obstacles in her way …

… not least of which is a dead body the police believe she is responsible for murdering. Out of custody, but under suspicion, her rivals are lining up to ruin her name. With so much on the line, she needs to prove it wasn’t her and fast. But that means finding out who the real killer is …

… without said killer finding out what she is up to.

With Buster the bulldog as her protector and Amber the ragdoll cat providing sartorial wit – mostly aimed at the dog - Felicity is turning sleuth. What does a wedding planner know about solving a crime?

Nothing.

Absolutely nothing. Get ready for a wild ride!’


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE THAMES PATH KILLER an absolutely gripping mystery and suspense thriller (Detective Rob Miller Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Please note this book is a completely revised edition of THE SURREY STALKER.

A deranged serial killer targeting brides-to-be. An ambitious young detective. A case that could destroy everything.

A young woman is brutally attacked on her way home. It looks like she was the victim of a jilted — and twisted — ex-lover.

But then two more women, also engaged to be married, are found dead.

The press call the killer the ‘Surrey Stalker’. And there’s a stack of similar cold case files.

The pressure is on for young, ambitious DI Rob Miller.

But with all the time he’s spending at the office, Rob’s also running a fine line trying to keep his fiancée, Yvette, onside as they try to plan their wedding . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE WEST LONDON MURDERS an absolutely gripping crime mystery with a massive twist (Detective Rob Miller Mysteries Book 2) *




  








Please note this book is a completely revised edition of THE REVENGE KILLER.

A spate of brutal stabbings. An ambitious young detective. A killer hell-bent on revenge.

A father is found dead in his posh West London home. Stabbed to death. By somebody who couldn’t stop. There are seven or eight puncture wounds.

There’s no time to relax for recently married DI Rob Miller.

Now a second man is found brutally murdered in the same frenzied manner. Do the police have a serial killer on their hands?

The investigation leads Rob and his ex-lover Detective Jo Maguire to London’s undercover escort industry. It’s a risky world to dive into, and Rob’s feelings for Jo don’t help.

They realize that the murderer is leaving a blistering trail of revenge killings — and the violence is escalating.

Can Rob and Jo work together to stop the murderer before someone else pays the ultimate price?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Innocent Girls: A completely gripping mystery and suspense thriller (Detective Casey White Book 2) *




  








Tears stream down her face as she feels the cold blade press against her neck. The sweet scent of her daughter’s favorite strawberry pancakes all around, her last thought is for her beautiful girl. Please, please let Lisa have escaped.

When Detective Casey White is called early one morning to a beachside vacation campsite in North Carolina’s Outer Banks, she finds the bodies of Carl and Peggy Pearson side-by-side, their throats cut, and their thirteen-year-old daughter Lisa nowhere to be found. Haunted by memories of her own missing girl, Casey fears this could soon become a triple murder: because without the medication found in the bathroom cabinet, Lisa has just days to live.

As her team struggle to untangle the meaning of the cryptic symbol carved into the victims’ skin, Casey searches the area for signs of Lisa and is rewarded when she finds her blistered and barefoot, staggering along the highway. The girl barely has breath left to whisper ‘he invited me’ before blacking out.

Days later, another couple is found murdered on a vacation yacht. A different symbol is etched on their bodies, and their teenage daughter is also missing. Casey’s only clue is an unsettling ‘invitation’ found on the girl’s phone, to a secluded building out in the cornfields.

Desperate to uncover who is luring these innocent families to their deaths, and certain forensics have missed something vital, Casey matches up the crime scene photos herself. The symbols combine to form an upcoming date. The killer is taunting them with the timing of the next murder.

Racing to follow the invitation in time, when Casey arrives she is shocked to glimpse not the missing girls from this case, but her own missing daughter…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*February's Son (Harry McCoy Book 2)*




  








Finalist for the Edgar Award: “McCoy is so noir he makes most other Scottish cops seem light grey.” —The Times

An up-and-coming footballer has met an untimely end—and in a spectacularly gruesome fashion, topped off with the words Bye Bye carved into his chest. Harry McCoy knows this kind of violence indicates a personal, passionate motive, and since the footballer’s future father-in-law is a notorious local gangster, that’s where Harry starts his investigation. The case will take him into the seamy, drug-drenched underworld of 1970s Glasgow, and into his own dark childhood memories, in this intense crime thriller from Alan Parks, considered in “the top class of Scottish noir authors” (The Times).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bobby March Will Live Forever (Harry McCoy Book 3) *




  








In this “fascinating and dangerous” Scottish noir, a detective scours Glasgow’s gritty streets for two missing teens in the wake of a rock star’s death (The Times, Book of the Month, UK).

July 1973. The Glasgow drug trade is booming and Bobby March, the city’s own rock star hero, has just overdosed in a central hotel. But even that tragedy competes for headlines with the story of a thirteen-year-old girl who’s gone missing. As Det. Harry McCoy knows only too well, every hour that goes by makes the Alice Kelly case more of a lost cause.

Meanwhile, the niece of McCoy’s boss has fallen in with a bad crowd and when she goes missing, McCoy is asked—off the books—to find her. McCoy has a hunch that there’s a connection between these events. But time to prove it is running out, the papers are out for blood, and the department wants results fast. Justice must be served.

The third novel in the acclaimed Harry McCoy series combines a “breathless and tense retro crime caper” with a pitch-perfect depiction of 1970s Glasgow—its music, hard men, political infighting, class divisions, and the moral questions at its heart (The Sun, UK).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Litani *




  








The Amazon Charts bestselling author of Unspeakable Things and Bloodline explores the darkness at the heart of the rural Midwest in a novel inspired by a chilling true crime.

In the summer of ’84, fourteen-year-old Frankie Jubilee is shuttled off to Litani, Minnesota, to live with her estranged mother, a county prosecutor she barely knows. From the start, Frankie senses something uneasy going on in the small town. The locals whisper about The Game, and her mother warns her to stay out of the woods and away from adults.

When a bullying gang of girls invites Frankie to The Game, she accepts, determined to find out what’s really going on in Litani. She’s not the only one becoming paranoid. Hysteria burns through the community. Dark secrets emerge. And Frankie fears that, even in the bright light of day, she might be living among monsters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Burden of Truth (Cass Leary Legal Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








To defend her client, she must dig up a town’s darkest secrets.
Former mob lawyer Cass Leary thought she’d escaped her hometown for good. But after the big life she’s built in Chicago crumbles, she’s forced to revisit her troubled past. When someone murders the beloved high school basketball coach and Cass steps in to defend the girl accused of the crime, she doesn’t expect the death threats that follow…

Confronting the town that shunned her as a child, she unearths secrets that some would kill to keep buried. And after her client confesses to the crime, Cass detects a widespread cover-up. If she doesn’t get to the bottom of it soon, the next fatalities may be the ones she loves…

Burden of Truth is the first book in series of high-stakes legal thrillers. If you like blood-pumping action, compelling characters, and twisted crime conspiracies, then you’ll love Robin James’s dark mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Raft of Stars: A Novel *




  








“A rousing adventure yarn full of danger and heart and humor.” —Richard Russo

An instant classic for fans of Jane Smiley and Kitchens of the Great Midwest: when two hardscrabble young boys think they’ve committed a crime, they flee into the Northwoods of Wisconsin. Will the adults trying to find and protect them reach them before it’s too late?

It’s the summer of 1994 in Claypot, Wisconsin, and the lives of ten-year-old Fischer “Fish” Branson and Dale “Bread” Breadwin are shaped by the two fathers they don’t talk about.

One night, tired of seeing his best friend bruised and terrorized by his no-good dad, Fish takes action. A gunshot rings out and the two boys flee the scene, believing themselves murderers. They head for the woods, where they find their way onto a raft, but the natural terrors of Ironsforge gorge threaten to overwhelm them.

Four adults track them into the forest, each one on a journey of his or her own. Fish’s mother Miranda, a wise woman full of fierce faith; his granddad, Teddy, who knows the woods like the back of his hand; Tiffany, a purple-haired gas station attendant and poet looking for connection; and Sheriff Cal, who’s having doubts about a life in law enforcement.

The adults track the boys toward the novel’s heart-pounding climax on the edge of the gorge and a conclusion that beautifully makes manifest the grace these characters find in the wilderness and one another. This timeless story of loss, hope, and adventure runs like the river itself amid the vividly rendered landscape of the Upper Midwest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Quicksilver *




  








#1 New York Times bestselling master of suspense Dean Koontz takes a surprising and exhilarating road trip with a man in pursuit of his strange past—mile by frightening mile.

Quinn Quicksilver was born a mystery—abandoned at three days old on a desert highway in Arizona. Raised in an orphanage, never knowing his parents, Quinn had a happy if unexceptional life. Until the day of “strange magnetism.” It compelled him to drive out to the middle of nowhere. It helped him find a coin worth a lot of money. And it practically saved his life when two government agents showed up in the diner in pursuit of him. Now Quinn is on the run from those agents and who knows what else, fleeing for his life.

During a shoot-out at a forlorn dude ranch, he finally meets his destined companions: Bridget Rainking, a beauty as gifted in foresight as she is with firearms, and her grandpa Sparky, a romance novelist with an unusual past. Bridget knows what it’s like to be Quinn. She’s hunted, too. The only way to stay alive is to keep moving.

Barreling through the Sonoran Desert, the formidable trio is impelled by that same inexplicable magnetism toward the inevitable. With every deeply disturbing mile, something sinister is in the rearview—an enemy that is more than a match for Quinn. Even as he discovers within himself resources that are every bit as scary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Black Ice: A Thriller (The Scot Harvath Series Book 20) *




  








INSTANT #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“[A]nother instant classic.” —The Real Book Spy
“The undisputed master of blending geopolitics with spycraft…a thriller aficionado’s dream.” —The Providence Journal

The new Cold War is about to go hot.

#1 New York Times and #1 Wall Street Journal bestselling author Brad Thor is back with his most intense thriller yet.

Scot Harvath is having his best summer ever. With a cottage on the fjord, a boat, and his beautiful girlfriend Sølvi, he’s got everything he could possibly want. But out of vacation days and long overdue back home, America’s top spy has a decision to make—return, or submit his resignation.

When his deadly past comes calling, though, he’ll be left with no choice at all.

Leaving his favorite Oslo café, Harvath watches as a ghost climbs out of a taxi—a man he killed years ago, halfway around the world. How is he still alive? And what is he doing in Norway?

In a race against time that will take him high above the Arctic Circle, Harvath is tested in ways he has never imagined and pushed to a limit few human beings could ever endure.

If he succeeds, he’ll walk away with everything. If he fails, the United States and its allies will be at the mercy of one of the world’s most dangerous actors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fingerprints of the Gods: The Evidence of Earth's Lost Civilization*




  







Could the story of mankind be far older than we have previously believed? Using tools as varied as archaeo-astronomy, geology, and computer analysis of ancient myths, Graham Hancock presents a compelling case to suggest that it is.

“A fancy piece of historical sleuthing . . . intriguing and entertaining and sturdy enough to give a long pause for thought.”—Kirkus Reviews

In Fingerprints of the Gods, Hancock embarks on a worldwide quest to put together all the pieces of the vast and fascinating jigsaw of mankind’s hidden past. In ancient monuments as far apart as Egypt’s Great Sphinx, the strange Andean ruins of Tihuanaco, and Mexico’s awe-inspiring Temples of the Sun and Moon, he reveals not only the clear fingerprints of an as-yet-unidentified civilization of remote antiquity, but also startling evidence of its vast sophistication, technological advancement, and evolved scientific knowledge.

A record-breaking number one bestseller in Britain, Fingerprints of the Gods contains the makings of an intellectual revolution, a dramatic and irreversible change in the way that we understand our past—and so our future.

And Fingerprints of God tells us something more. As we recover the truth about prehistory, and discover the real meaning of ancient myths and monuments, it becomes apparent that a warning has been handed down to us, a warning of terrible cataclysm that afflicts the Earth in great cycles at irregular intervals of time—a cataclysm that may be about to recur.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Einstein's Unfinished Symphony: The Story of a Gamble, Two Black Holes, and a New Age of Astronomy *




  








This updated edition of the New York Times Notable Book recounts the long hunt for Einstein’s predicted gravitational waves—and celebrates their discovery.

In February 2016, astronomers announced that they had verified the last remaining prediction of Einstein’s general theory of relativity—vibrations in space-time, called gravitational waves. Humanity can now tune in to a cosmic orchestra. We have heard the chirp of two black holes dancing toward a violent union. We will hear the cymbal crashes from exploding stars, the periodic drumbeats from swiftly rotating pulsars, and maybe even the echoes from the Big Bang itself.

More than a decade earlier, Marcia Bartusiak chronicled the gamble taken by astronomers who were determined to prove Einstein right. In their quest to detect gravitational waves, they built the Laser Interferometer Gravitational-Wave Observatory (LIGO) detectors, the most accurate measuring devices ever created. In this updated edition, Bartusiak brings the story to a thrilling close with the triumphant discovery of gravitational waves made with the LIGO.

"An important, multifaceted scientific story…part theoretical physics, part astronomy, part experimental physics, part engineering."—James Ryerson, New York Times Book Review


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Seeing Science: An Illustrated Guide to the Wonders of the Universe *




  








From an illustrator for San Francisco’s Exploratorium, a visual journey that shows how beautiful science really is.

With original illustrations that deftly explain the strange-but-true world of science, Seeing Science offers a curated ride through the great mysteries of the universe. Artist and lay scientist Iris Gottlieb explains among other things: neap tides, naked mole rats, whale falls, the human heart, the Uncertainty Principle, the ten dimensions of string theory, and how glaciers are like Snickers bars.

With quirky visual metaphors and concise factual explanations, she offers just the right amount of information to stoke the curious mind with a desire to know more about the life forces that animate both the smallest cell and the biggest black hole. Seeing Science illustrates, explicates, and celebrates the marvels of science as only art can.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tank Combat in Spain: Armored Warfare During the Spanish Civil War 1936–1939 *




  








Although Spain had been for many years on the periphery of the great affairs of Europe, within a few months of the Civil War breaking out in 1936, three out of the four major European powers—Italy, Germany, and the Soviet Union—decided to intervene. Spain turned out to be the perfect proving ground to carry out controlled, realistic experiments with live weapons and troops. This book covers the theories of the three main contributors that provided armor to the warring parties in the civil war, how those contributions shaped combat, and how the lessons learned were then applied to tank combat in World War II.

The use of tanks in the Spanish Civil War wedded traditional war to modern technology. The fighting in Spain did not offer any easy answers, however, to the question of infantry-armor cooperation, primarily because the tanks supplied were not very worthy and had been supplied in small numbers, even though the Republicans organized an ‘armored division.' The situation for the tanks on the Nationalist side was so bad in practical terms that they reused captured Russian armor in their units. Tank employment in Spain did offer many lessons, but the lessons did not always lie in what was done or accomplished but precisely on what was not done and was not accomplished.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Closing the Ring (Winston S. Churchill The Second World War, Book 5)*




  








he Allies take the fight to the enemy in this vivid historical account by the British prime minister and recipient of the Nobel Prize in Literature.

In this fifth volume of his magnificent history of World War II, Winston Churchill recounts the story of the Allied forces going on the offensive. Mussolini falls, Hitler is besieged on three sides, and the Japanese find it near impossible to maintain a grip on the territories they had recently overtaken. Stalin, Churchill, and Roosevelt work toward keeping their uneasy partnership moving in concert, and much of this volume is dedicated to describing the intricate negotiations that went on to sustain this partnership toward one single goal.

This six-volume account of the struggle between the Allied Powers in Europe against Germany and the Axis during World War II, told from the unique viewpoint of a British prime minister, it is also the story of one nation’s heroic role in the fight against tyranny, enriched with fascinating primary sources. We are presented with not only Churchill’s retrospective analysis of the war, but also memos, letters, orders, speeches, and telegrams, day-by-day accounts of reactions as the drama intensifies. Throughout these volumes, we listen as strategies and counterstrategies unfold in response to Hitler’s conquest of Europe, planned invasion of England, and assault on Russia, in a mesmerizing account of the crucial decisions made as the fate of the world hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tank Warfare *




  








“An “insightful and informative” overview of the role of tanks in combat from the First World War to the present day (Dennis Showalter, author of Armor and Blood).

The story of the battlefield in the twentieth century was dominated by a handful of developments. Foremost of these was the introduction and refinement of tanks. In Tank Warfare, Jeremy Black, a recipient of the Samuel Eliot Morison Prize from the Society for Military History, offers a comprehensive global account of the history of tanks and armored warfare in the twentieth and twenty-first centuries.

First introduced onto the battlefield during World War I, tanks represented the reconciliation of firepower and mobility and immediately seized the imagination of commanders and commentators concerned about the constraints of ordinary infantry. The developments of technology and tactics in the interwar years were realized in the German blitzkrieg in World War II and beyond. Yet the account of armor on the battlefield is a tale of limitations and defeats as well as of potential and achievements. Tank Warfare examines the traditional narrative of armored warfare while at the same time challenging it, and Black suggests that tanks were no “silver bullet” on the battlefield. Instead, their success was based on their inclusion in the general mix of weaponry available to commanders and the context in which they were used.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Strategy and the Second World War: How the War was Won, and Lost*




  








A concise, accessible account of strategy and the Second World War. How the war was won . . . and lost..

In 1941, the Second World War became global, when Nazi Germany attacked the Soviet Union; Japan attacked the United States at Pearl Harbor; and Germany declared war on the United States.

In this timely book, which fills a real gap, Black engages with the strategic issues of the time - as they developed chronologically, and interacted - and relates these to subsequent debates about the choices made, revealing their continued political resonances.

Beginning with Appeasement and the Soviet-German pact as key strategic means, Black examines the consequences of the fall of France for the strategies of all the powers. He shows how Allied strategy-making was more effective at the Anglo-American level than with the Soviet Union, not only for ideological and political reasons, but also because the Americans and British had a better grasp of the global dimension.

He explores how German and Japanese strategies evolved as the war went badly for the Axis powers, and discusses the extent to which seeking to mould the post-war world informed Allied strategic choices from 1943 onwards, and the role these played in post-war politics, notably in the Cold War.

Strategy was a crucial tool not only for conducting the war; it remains the key to understanding it today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/02/22.

Currently $3.

*Special Boat Squadron *




  








'As much a thriller as it is a history book.' The Daily Mail


Not by strength but by guile.

Only since the Falklands campaign have the initials SBS become known to the public.

Yet this clandestine formation of Britain’s armed forces has been in existence since the Second World War.

Barrie Pitt, who himself served with the SBS, describes how the it came into being in 1941.

How they fought with distinction in the Aegean, where one of their exploits inspired The Guns of Navarone.

How they earned rapport in the Adriatic, in Greece and in Italy.

How the SBS was reorganised in 1946 as part of the Royal Marines and has since played a role in Korea, Borneo and the Falklands.

Equally interesting is the author’s report of the training and specialized skills required by the boat units, and the essential tasks facing them — infiltration from the sea, reconnaissance, sabotage, survival, resistance to interrogation, escape from captivity — and the expertise and determination to complete them.

As Barrie Pitt's superb account of the formative years of this elite force shows, these qualities have been present from the very beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/03/22.

Currently $1.

*Children of Titan Series: Books 1-4: (A Space Opera Thriller Box Set) *




  








FROM USA TODAY BESTSELLING & NEBULA AWARD NOMINATED AUTHOR RHETT C. BRUNO. 
The Children of Titan Series Quadrilogy is four complete books and 1200+ pages of gritty, space-opera action, perfect for fans of The Expanse and The Mandalorian! 

The only good offworlder, is a dead offworlder... 

Earther corporations have extended their reach through our solar system: greenhouses on Mars, gas mining on Saturn, casinos in the Asteroid Belt—they control everything. Using bounty hunters known as Collectors, they erase offworld problems before they escalate.

But Saturn’s moon, Titan, is done fighting for scraps.

Malcolm Graves, a corporate collector from Earth, is sent to investigate a bombing carried out by a rebel cell known as the Children of Titan. At the same time, a lowly offworlder with a dark past is hand-selected to serve as the face of Titan's uprising.

When these two opposites collide, war is not just inevitable, it’s catastrophic. Titan must fight to earn its freedom. But when the dust from their bloody revolution settles, will they even deserve it? Or will the horrors of war transform them into the very thing they're fighting?

Buy this special edition omnibus to experience a fast-paced, space opera thrill ride telling the complete story of the Titan Conflict. Betrayal, loss, intrigue, and high-octane action make this a perfect choice for fans of everything from Star Wars to Blade Runner. 

Books included in the set: 
Book 1: Titanborn
Book 2: Titan's Son
Book 3: Titan's Rise
Book 4: Titan's Fury

Bonus Content set in Children of Titan Universe: 
• The Collector (A Titanborn Prequel Novella)
• Interview for the End of the World (A Nebula Award Nominated Short Story)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Quite Possibly Alien (Freeman Universe Book 1) *




  








One human. Six legs. All hero.

Merchant Academy grad Ciarán mac Diarmuid wants to do well by doing good. But when he rescues a mysterious stranger from foreign assassins no respectable merchant captain will hire him.

On a superluminal mission of epic proportions.

Now Ciarán must apprentice himself to the black sheep of the powerful nic Cartaí clan, a young woman who is almost certainly a pirate, aboard a sentient starship that is almost certainly insane, on a mission that will almost certainly get both him and his cat killed.

Across a galaxy more dangerous than anyone imagines.

Ciarán has no idea he has been chosen. Any competent human may win a merchant’s license. And any interstellar vessel will do. But it will take more than two legs and a pair of opposable thumbs to liberate the galaxy and see justice done.

It will take the heart of a tiger. And of the champion who walks beside her.

Your destiny awaits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Redshift: a space opera adventure (Singularity Book 1) *




  








It appears out of nowhere—one moment the sky is empty, the next, there’s a rent in the fabric of space itself. And nothing in the system will ever be the same. 

In the far reaches of the Rim Mountains, itinerant field-scientist Aran Romeu is searching desperately for the cure to an incurable disease—one that’s slowly killing his best friend. He’s sworn to do whatever it takes to find it. But when the portal opens, and something comes through, he realizes that ‘whatever it takes’ will involve travelling into the uncharted space beyond the portal. And he’s not the only one after the cure, and willing to do whatever it takes to get to it first …

In the weighty halls of government, Chief Justice Alba Espina is preparing a political gamble that could change the shape of the system itself. The appearance of the portal shatters her carefully-laid plans and hands her political rival a weapon he could use destroy her—unless she can delay him with the promise of a diplomatic mission through the portal. But the stakes of the mission are higher than just her personal ambition. If her diplomatic mission doesn’t succeed, it might just spell the end of humanity itself.

In a remote spaceport, Savina Moya, the system's most talented assassin-for-hire, is on the run again after her latest murder. But when a deadly government agent is sent after her, with instructions to bring her back dead or alive, the diplomatic mission heading into the portal may hold the key to Savina’s survival—if she’s brave enough, or desperate enough, to take it.
No one knows what’s beyond the portal. And as the three of them are drawn inexorably together in uncharted space, with no idea who is an ally and who is an enemy—it’s an open question if any of them will live long enough to find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Changing Planes *




  






“A fantastical travel guide, reminiscent of Gulliver’s Travels,” from a narrator with “the eye of an anthropologist and the humor of a satirist.” —USA Today

Hailed by Neil Gaiman as “a master of the craft” and Margaret Atwood as “a quintessentially American writer,” Ursula K. Le Guin is at her entertaining, thought-provoking best in this collection of ingeniously linked stories.

Missing a flight, waiting in an airport, listening to garbled announcements—who doesn’t hate that misery? But Sita Dulip of Cincinnati finds a way to bypass the long lines, the crowded restrooms, the nasty food, the whimpering children and domineering parents, the bookless bookstores, the plastic chairs bolted to the floor. . . .

With a kind of twist and a slipping bend, easier to do than to describe, Sita travels not to Denver but to Strupsirts, a picturesque region of waterspouts and volcanoes. Or to Djeyo, where she can stay for two nights with a balcony overlooking the amber Sea of Somue. This new method of “changing planes” enables Sita to visit bizarre societies and cultures that sometimes mirror our own . . . and sometimes open doors into the thrillingly alien.

A New York Times Notable Book and Los Angeles Times bestseller, featuring illustrations by Eric Beddows, Changing Planes is your boarding pass to fifteen worlds that are vintage Le Guin, from a recipient of the PEN/Malamud Award for excellence in the art of the short story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: Mirror Universe: Rise Like Lions *




  








IN THE MIRROR UNIVERSE . . .

Miles “Smiley” O’Brien struggles to hold together his weary band of freedom fighters in their war against the overwhelming might of the Klingon-Cardassian Alliance. Each day pushes the rebels on Terok Nor one step closer to defeat, but with nowhere left to run, the time has come to make their last stand.

Light-years away, Mac Calhoun and his Romulan allies harass Klingon forces with devious hit-and-run attacks. But Calhoun has a grander ambition: he intends to merge his fleet with the Terran Rebellion and lead it to victory—or die trying.

Meanwhile, a bitter feud threatens to shatter the Alliance from within. The old rivalry between the Klingons and the Cardassians erupts into open warfare as each vies for the upper hand in their partnership.

Manipulating events from its hidden redoubts, Memory Omega—the secret operation initiated by Spock a century earlier—sees its plans come to fruition sooner than expected. But striking early means risking everything—and if the revolution fails, Spock’s vision for the future will be lost forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Being Ethel: (In a world that loves Lucy) (Mackinac Island Stories Book 1) *




  







1979 is getting on Piper Penn’s nerves. Struggling to survive past tragedies, she finds comfort in Old Hollywood movies in her native San Francisco. Seeing no reason to adhere to man-made rules after her first-hand look at the ultimate in hypocrisy, Piper does what she wants, and trouble follows. An unexpected inheritance on a tiny Midwest island in the Straits of Mackinac provides an escape. The mandated stay at the island’s glorious Grand Hotel gives her spirits a much-needed boost, especially when she catches the eye of a handsome groundskeeper. Taking part as an extra during the filming of the island movie Somewhere in Time adds to her excitement about this turn in her life. When mysterious accusations and headstrong residents send her into a tailspin, she finds friendship from a quirky, I Love Lucy loving nun who challenges her embittered look at life and faith. Can Piper survive the baffling attempts to derail her inheritance before it’s too late or has she fallen for a well-planned ruse while falling in love? “What happens when you combine a love of Lucy, Nora Ephron, Old Hollywood, and the desire for true faith? You embark on an unforgettable 1979 journey to magical, Mackinac Island.” – Author, Michele Olson, Being Ethel (In a world that loves Lucy)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Being Dorothy: (In a world longing for home) (Mackinac Island Stories Book 2) *




  







1980 has rattled Dorothy Cooper’s world.Disillusioned, she drops off the grid after more than a decade of dedication to The Service, a highly secretive organization. An expert at hiding, being found in less than a year reinforces Dorothy’s fear that she is losing her edge. Escaping to a remote area from her long-ago past along with a fellow Service insider, they both assume new identities on a tiny Michigan island in the Straits of Mackinac. Taking up residence in the opulent Grand Hotel, Dorothy questions their relationship and wonders if anyone can be trusted after what she’s seen. Trying to remain in the shadows, loneliness draws her into a friendship at a new knitting and craft shop, The Creative Lilac. The camaraderie and ambiance the owners and frequent visitors enjoy disrupts her concept of marriage, family, and faith. Can Dorothy find her long-lost feelings of love before the enemies of The Service find her? Or has her past destined her to an endless life-on-the-run, never allowing her to know the happiness of home? “What happens when you combine a love of Wizard of Oz, Nora Ephron, James Bond movies, and the desire for true faith? You embark on an unforgettable 1980 journey to magical, Mackinac Island.” -Author Michèle Olson


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Being Alice: (In a world lost in the looking glass) (Mackinac Island Stories Book 3) *




  








1981 has not been Alice Merveille’s cup of tea.

Abruptly pushed into a contract by her scheming uncle, Alice has no choice but to sign on as the guitar and drum tech for world-renowned recording artist J.D. Grayling. Heading for the summer gig at the notorious Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island, it isn’t her musical ability that consumes her with fear.

Horrified at the idea of J.D., his band, and visitors to the Grand seeing her mangled face from the accident which took her self-esteem, Alice plans to stay in the shadows. Knowing she can never fit in; her worries are enhanced when band members one-by-one mysteriously become too ill to perform.

She wonders if the world is going mad, or if the truths she is learning from her new friends at the island’s Creative Lilac shop can change the pain she feels from her past. Can Alice survive the summer working for the singer-songwriter she has idolized for years or is she once again headed down a rabbit hole of disappointment and betrayal?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Social Origins of Dictatorship and Democracy: Lord and Peasant in the Making of the Modern World*








This classic work of comparative history explores why some countries have developed as democracies and others as fascist or communist dictatorships

Originally published in 1966, this classic text is a comparative survey of some of what Barrington Moore considers the major and most indicative world economies as they evolved out of pre-modern political systems into industrialism. But Moore is not ultimately concerned with explaining economic development so much as exploring why modes of development produced different political forms that managed the transition to industrialism and modernization. Why did one society modernize into a "relatively free," democratic society (by which Moore means England)? Why did others metamorphose into fascist or communist states? His core thesis is that in each country, the relationship between the landlord class and the peasants was a primary influence on the ultimate form of government the society arrived at upon arrival in its modern age.

“Throughout the book, there is the constant play of a mind that is scholarly, original, and imbued with the rarest gift of all, a deep sense of human reality . . . This book will influence a whole generation of young American historians and lead them to problems of the greatest significance.”
—The New York Review of Books


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Last Slave Ship: The True Story of How Clotilda Was Found, Her Descendants, and an Extraordinary Reckoning *




  








The incredible true story of the last ship to carry enslaved people to America, the remarkable town its survivors founded after emancipation, and the complicated legacy their descendants carry with them to this day—by the journalist who discovered the ship’s remains.

Fifty years after the Atlantic slave trade was outlawed, the Clotilda became the last ship in history to bring enslaved Africans to the United States. The ship was scuttled and burned on arrival to hide evidence of the crime, allowing the wealthy perpetrators to escape prosecution. Despite numerous efforts to find the sunken wreck, Clotilda remained hidden for the next 160 years. But in 2019, journalist Ben Raines made international news when he successfully concluded his obsessive quest through the swamps of Alabama to uncover one of our nation’s most important historical artifacts.

Traveling from Alabama to the ancient African kingdom of Dahomey in modern-day Benin, Raines recounts the ship’s perilous journey, the story of its rediscovery, and its complex legacy. Against all odds, Africatown, the Alabama community founded by the captives of the Clotilda, prospered in the Jim Crow South. Zora Neale Hurston visited in 1927 to interview Cudjo Lewis, telling the story of his enslavement in the New York Times bestseller Barracoon. And yet the haunting memory of bondage has been passed on through generations. Clotilda is a ghost haunting three communities—the descendants of those transported into slavery, the descendants of their fellow Africans who sold them, and the descendants of their American enslavers. This connection binds these groups together to this day. At the turn of the century, descendants of the captain who financed the Clotilda’s journey lived nearby—where, as significant players in the local real estate market, they disenfranchised and impoverished residents of Africatown.

From these parallel stories emerges a profound depiction of America as it struggles to grapple with the traumatic past of slavery and the ways in which racial oppression continue to this day. And yet, at its heart, The Last Slave Ship remains optimistic—an epic tale of one community’s triumphs over great adversity and a celebration of the power of human curiosity to uncover the truth about our past and heal its wounds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fragile Empire: How Russia Fell In and Out of Love with Vladimir Putin*




  








“A beautifully written and very lively study of Russia that argues that the political order created by Vladimir Putin is stagnating” (Financial Times).

From Kaliningrad on the Baltic to the Russian Far East, journalist Ben Judah has traveled throughout Russia and the former Soviet republics, conducting extensive interviews with President Vladimir Putin’s friends, foes, and colleagues, government officials, business tycoons, mobsters, and ordinary Russian citizens. Fragile Empire is the fruit of Judah’s thorough research: A probing assessment of Putin’s rise to power and what it has meant for Russia and her people.

Despite a propaganda program intent on maintaining the cliché of stability, Putin’s regime was suddenly confronted in December 2011 by a highly public protest movement that told a different side of the story. Judah argues that Putinism has brought economic growth to Russia but also weaker institutions, and this contradiction leads to instability. The author explores both Putin’s successes and his failed promises, taking into account the impact of a new middle class and a new generation, the Internet, social activism, and globalization on the president’s impending leadership crisis. Can Russia avoid the crisis of Putinism? Judah offers original and up-to-the-minute answers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hearts: Of Surgeons and Transplants, Miracles and Disasters Along the Cardiac Frontier *




  








Pioneer heart surgeons and bitter rivals: The “thoroughly engrossing” true story of doctors Michael DeBakey and Denton Cooley (The New York Times Book Review).

By 1970, the Texas Medical Center in Houston was the leading heart institute in the world, home to the field’s two most distinguished surgeons: Dr. Michael Ellis DeBakey and his young and ambitious disciple, Dr. Denton Arthur Cooley. Their combined mastery in occlusive disease, coronary artery bypass surgery, angioplasty, and heart transplants was unparalleled. For years they worked across the same operating table focused on, and fighting toward, the same lifesaving goals.

But what began as a personal friendship and a mutually respectful professional partnership soon deteriorated into a jealous and embittered feud. Though their discord was a cause célèbre among colleagues, it would take award-winning investigative journalist Thomas Thompson to uncover the stunning betrayals and simmering resentments that fueled one of the most famous rivalries in the history of medicine.

Weaving the story of DeBakey and Cooley with the stories of patients suffering life-threatening medical conditions, Thompson paints a fascinating portrait of the risks and rewards of cutting-edge science. From devastating tragedies to miraculous breakthroughs, Hearts is a richly detailed and utterly “compelling” account of the turmoil and tension behind one of the greatest medical achievements of the twentieth century (Time).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Paw and Order: A Chet and Bernie Mystery (The Chet and Bernie Mystery Series Book 7) *




  








In the seventh installment in the brilliant New York Times bestselling mystery series, canine narrator Chet and PI Bernie Little journey to Washington, DC, and the dog-eat-dog world of our nation’s capital.

Stephen King has called Chet “a canine Sam Spade full of joie de vivre.” Robert B. Parker dubbed Spencer Quinn’s writing “major league prose.” Now the beloved team returns in another suspenseful novel that finds Chet sniffing around the capital city and using his street smarts to uncover a devilish plot.

Chet and Bernie pay a visit to Bernie’s girlfriend, Suzie Sanchez, an ace reporter living in far-off Washington, DC. She’s working on a big story she can’t talk about, but when her source, a mysterious Brit with possible intelligence connections, runs into trouble of the worst kind, Bernie suddenly finds himself under arrest.

Meanwhile Chet gets to know a powerful DC operative who may or may not have the goods on an ambitious politician. Soon Chet and Bernie are sucked into an international conspiracy, battling unfamiliar forces under the blinking red eyes of a strange bird that Chet notices from the get-go but seems to have slipped by everybody else. Most menacing of all is Barnum, a guinea pig with the fate of the nation in his tiny paws.

As Harry Truman famously quipped, “If you want a friend in Washington, get a dog.” Too bad he didn’t get to meet Chet!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Whale of a Tail (Whales and Tails Mystery Book 18 ) *




  








Visiting author Winnifred Westminster turns up dead after a speaking engagement at Coffee Cat Books where she tells those in attendance the story of the very real murder her book is based on. A murder she assures them that local law enforcement were never able to solve, but after years of research, she assured them she'd found the answer they couldn't. During the speaking engagement, Winnie tells the story of the murder but doesn’t share the ending. She tells the group that they will have to buy the book if they want to see how it all turns out. When Winnie turns up dead, Cait and Tara suspect that someone must have wanted to prevent her from telling the end of the story and unveiling a secret that the killer obviously doesn’t want revealed.

Cait and the gang set out to solve not one but two murders amongst homecoming festivities and a Halloween celebration.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Camp Carter (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 25) *




  







Zoe struggles with a secret as the Zimmerman clan sets out for a week of fun in the sun at Camp Carter, where they find the cook dead in the pantry on the very first day of their family vacation. Not only was Zoe the only person other than the victim in a blocked room, but when the police arrive she is standing over the body with a bloody knife in her hand. Zoe sets out to find the real killer with Zak's help. At first it seems like an easy task since the number of people at the camp at the time of the cooks death was limited, but as Zoe begins to dig deeper, she finds a history of unexplained accidents dating back years, that she begins to suspect weren't accidents at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gag Me with a Spoon: A 1980s Cozy Mystery (Major Bummer Murders #1)*




  








Welcome to Wahoo Beach, where there is always plenty of sun, surf, sand… and murder! Gag Me with a Spoon is Book 1 in the Major Bummer Murders series.

The year is 1986, and all Tiffany Sloan wants to do is listen to her favorite jams, catch some rays, and have a totally awesome opening weekend for her extreme new mini-golf course. But when a random dead dude is discovered nearby, Tiffany must put down her can of Aqua Net and pick up some clues to figure out what happened -- and why -- before her business is mega destroyed. Join Tiffany, her preppy ex-boyfriend, and a punk kid named Zero as they track down info across Wahoo Beach to solve the mystery before the killer can strike again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mega Gnarly Wipeout: A 1980s Cozy Mystery (Major Bummer Murders # 2)*




  








Hang Ten... or die? It's 1986, and the Big Wave Open Surfing Championships have finally come to Wahoo Beach. Tiffany Sloan has her hands full enough running the Putts & Stuff arcade and mini-golf complex. But when a mega gnarly wipeout takes down the championship's frontrunner and totally harshes the tournament vibes, Tiffany must grab a cold Tab and pound sand to determine if the death was a tragic accident or something more majorly sinister.

Mega Gnarly Wipeout is a historical clean mystery and is book 2 in the Major Bummer Murders series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Family Affair: A Made in Savannah Cozy Mystery (Made in Savannah Mystery Series Book 9)*




  








The Garlucci family is thrown into turmoil when Vinnie reveals a big surprise and someone close to Carlita is accused of murder.

*"If you like clean cozy mysteries that keep you guessing until the end, you’ll love Hope Callaghan’s Books!”*


“The Family Affair” is Book 9 in the Made in Savannah Cozy Mysteries Series

BONUS: RECIPE INCLUDED!

----------------------------------------------

Carlita Garlucci is anxiously awaiting the arrival of her oldest son, Vinnie, who claims he has a big surprise. She secretly hopes that her son has decided to leave the “family” and move to Savannah to join her and two of her other children.

Those dreams are dashed when Vinnie finally arrives and reveals his shocking surprise. Soon, Carlita has more than she bargained for when the head of the New York mob shows up on her doorstep.

Carlita is still trying to come to grips with Vinnie’s big news when someone close to her is accused of murder. Despite her attempts to stay out of the investigation, Carlita and her children are dragged right into the middle of it.

Can the Garlucci family unravel the clues in time to help solve the mystery and get back to their peaceful life in Savannah or will their past be their undoing?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Poisoned Rose (The Gin Palace Trilogy Book 1) *




  








An Amazon bestseller with over a quarter million reads!

To a corrupt chief of police intent on maintaining his power at all costs, part-time PI Declan “Mac” MacManus is a problem that must finally be addressed. Cursed with an unwavering sense of right and wrong, and a fierce loyalty to his few friends, Mac has become known as someone the working class of Southampton can turn to in times of desperate need. On a rain-swept night in October, Mac witnesses a brutal homicide, but he has learned that nothing on the East End is ever what it seems. Determined to hunt down an elusive hired killer before he can strike again, Mac is reunited with what is left of a prominent family he once knew well. But something more—something darker than Mac could have possibly foreseen—is at play here, and as a long-hidden secret threatens to emerge, Mac once again becomes the only hope for justice in a town that all too clearly belongs to the rich and powerful.

The Poisoned Rose was a stunning and wondrous debut, and The Bone Orchard only confirmed Daniel Judson’s artistry and unique style, but those two dark gems do not prepare the reader for the huge leap forward that is The Gin Palace. The final outing of Declan “Mac” MacManus, one of our most compelling PIs, shows an author at the very height of his dizzying power. Fresh, vibrant, startling, and beautifully rendered, Judson’s The Gin Palace Trilogy breathes a whole new energy into the genre. -- Ken Bruen, Author of Headstone

Award: Shamus Award Winner, 2002


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*To Hatred Turned: Everything Is Bigger in Texas, Including the Crimes*




  








“Englade (Beyond Reason) here treats a complex Dallas murder case with a master’s touch . . . [A] web of blackmail and hired killers” (Publishers Weekly).

Reporter Ken Englade explores the complex case of Rozanne Gailiunas, a woman in Texas who, in 1983, was the victim of a grisly, unsolved murder. Her married boyfriend, Larry Aylor, was questioned, but there wasn’t enough evidence to tie him to the crime. It looked like this murder would go unsolved.

Then, in 1988, an unexpected source tipped police off and set in motion a twisted story of family betrayal and murder-for-hire. Englade brings every shocking detail to light in unraveling this complex tale, weaving together a spellbinding narrative of a family willing to kill to get what it wants, and a trial that brought them to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lies We Told *




  








From New York Times bestselling author Diane Chamberlain.

Risks and rewards. Sisters and secrets. A riveting tale of family gone wrong.

Maya and Rebecca Ward are both accomplished physicians, but that’s where the sisters’ similarities end.
After a devastating hurricane hits the coast of North Carolina, Rebecca urges Maya to join her in the relief effort. It turns out to be just what Maya needs—but then her helicopter crashes into raging floodwaters, there appear to be no survivors.

Forced to accept her sister is gone, Rebecca turns to Maya’s husband Adam—first for comfort, then in passion. Unaware that, miles from civilization, Maya is injured and trapped with strangers she’s not certain she can trust. Now Maya must find the courage to save herself—unaware that the life she left has changed forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Perfect Alibi: A Novel (Robin Lockwood Book 2) *




  








The “master of heart-pounding suspense”—New York Times bestseller Phillip Margolin—returns with a new legal thriller starring Robin Lockwood.

A young woman accuses a prominent local college athlete of rape. Convicted with the help of undisputable DNA evidence, the athlete swears his innocence and threatens both his lawyer and his accuser as he's sent to prison. Not long after, there's another rape and the DNA test shows that the same person committed both rapes—which is seemingly impossible since the man convicted of the first rape was in prison at the time of the second one. Now, the convicted athlete, joined by a new lawyer, is granted a new trial and bail. Shortly thereafter, his original lawyer disappears and his law partner is murdered.

Robin Lockwood is a young lawyer with a prestigious small law firm and a former MMA fighter who helped pay for Yale Law School with her bouts. She is representing the victim of the first rape for her civil lawsuit against her rapist, who is now convinced the rapist is stalking her and trying to intimidate her. At the same time, another client is up on a murder charge—one that should be dismissed as self-defense—but the D.A. trying the case is determined to bring it to trial. Now she has to mastermind two impossible cases, trying to find the hidden truth that links the two of them.

Phillip Margolin, the master of the legal thriller, returns in one of his twistiest, most compelling crime novels yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lawyer (Michael Gresham Thrillers) *




  








When the cameras start flashing, and the red carpet rolls out, Michael Gresham is the lawyer who prefers to make his entry through the alley door. The kind of guy who would rather get it right than make it rich.

Meet Michael Gresham. The lawyer you want when the police come knocking, a never-say-quit criminal lawyer with a brother who won't stay on his meds, and a client who appears for a deposition handcuffed to a streetwalker.

When the murder of a judge's wife focuses on the judge, Michael takes on the case that could cost him his license and life. Watch from your front-row seat as Michael walks into this courtroom drama, a huge underdog with his client, a judge once feared and now jeered.

Stay up tonight, turn off the news, and get back to that special place where you read and let the world pass by, with THE LAWYER, book one of John Ellsworth's critically acclaimed legal thriller series featuring Michael Gresham.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Tiger Temple: A Hiram Kane Action Thriller (The Hiram Kane International Action Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








A betrayed criminal. A kidnapped child. A deadly race against time.

On Bali, the Island of the Gods, world-famous expedition leader Hiram Kane is on holiday.
But when Kane's good friend betrays Bali’s most notorious gangster, a violent raid leaves a community shell-shocked after its leader's six-year-old daughter is kidnapped.
Hiram Kane simply cannot stand back and do nothing, especially when a child is involved.

What follows is a whirlwind race across the paradise island to rescue the girl before ‘The Rooster’ takes his sadistic revenge. With a volcano about to erupt, threatening to destroy them all, Kane must risk everything to prevent the death of an innocent child.

He's seen it happen before. He will not let it happen again!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Grit *




  








Winner of the Western Fictioneers Peacemaker Award for Best Western Novel of 2018

“Grit” McKay survived the bloodiest battles of the Civil War without incurring as much as a single scratch on his body. When money became hard to come by after the war, he began taking jobs to recover white children that had been abducted by raiding bands of Comanche.

Jessie Hamilton’s twin sister, Jennie, was taken by the Comanche when the girls were ten years old. Even though she has been separated from her sister for fourteen years—was Jennie even still alive?—Jessie still feels a powerful connection with her sister, and she is determined to find out what happened to her . . . with the help of Grit McKay.

Overflowing with breathtaking adventure, Ron Schwab’s latest Western novel has as many twists and turns as the trails Grit McKay must carefully navigate in his search for Jennie Hamilton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Old Dogs (Lucky Five) *




  








From the bestselling author of Grit and Cut Nose comes the captivating Western novel, Old Dogs!

Jack Wills and his longtime friend and saddle partner of nearly forty years, Rudolph Kilgore, assumed they had long ago outrun their last Comanche war party. Tending to the Lucky Five Ranch with Thor, Jack’s 12-year-old dog, at their side was now a more appealing way to spend their remaining years than the decades of close calls they experienced.

But a mysterious rider approaching the Lucky Five will change everything for Jack and Rudy, and their peaceful lives will be uprooted by the revelation of a long-kept secret that prompts one last quest for the “old dogs.”

Adventure abounds in Ron Schwab’s latest Western novel that will leave you laughing, crying, and in suspense until the very end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Day of the Dog (Lucky Five) *




  








From the bestselling Western author of Old Dogs comes its thrilling sequel, Day of the Dog!

With a baby on the way, Sierra Jackson is uncertain about the dog with the "spooky looking" eye her husband, Jordy, returns home with to their house on the Lucky Five Ranch. Their Uncle Rudy's health appears to be failing, ranch operation funds are tight, and a family new to the ranch brings with them a host of complications. With all of life's current challenges, Sierra just has reservations about the other new addition to the Jackson family.

But when the next spring's cattle drive to Dodge City leads to a series of events that put lives in danger at the ranch, the dog proves to be an invaluable companion.

Jack Wills still looms large over the Lucky Five in this sequel to Old Dogs, a search Western that will once again have you laughing, crying, and in suspense until the very end!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Brutal Enemy (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 3) *




  








The third book in the popular Sgt. Dunn World War II action thriller series picks up right where book two, Behind German Lines, left off.

Colonel Frank Rogers, an American intelligence officer on the planning staff for the impending invasion of southern France, goes missing in northwest Italy. Sgt. Tom Dunn, recalled from his honeymoon, and his squad of lethal U. S. Army Rangers are tasked with the impossible: find and rescue the missing colonel before he is captured and gives up vital invasion intelligence.

Meanwhile, British Sergeant Malcolm Saunders and his Commandos parachute into Italy north of the impenetrable Gothic Line in an attempt to deliver a crushing blow to the German supply line.

While Dunn and his men race across Italy in search of Rogers, the rescue operation takes an unexpected direction. Suddenly, Dunn comes face-to-face with the brutal evil permeating the Nazis from Berlin to the occupied countries.

In Brutal Enemy, Munsterman takes the reader on a terrifying journey into Nazi occupied Italy with his trademark page-turner pace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gold in the Keys: A Logan Dodge Adventure (Florida Keys Adventure Series Book 1) *




  








In 1521, the Aztec treasure, considered to be the greatest ever assembled, vanished from the capitol city of Tenochtitlan. Almost five centuries later, former Navy SEAL Logan Dodge finds a mysterious gold coin on a secret ledge in the Florida Keys.

When he learns the origin of the coin, Logan goes on a mission to find and secure the treasure for the people of Mexico. But he’s not the only one who’s caught the scent of gold. A notorious Mexican drug cartel is right on his heels and will stop at nothing to take the treasure for themselves.

With the help of one of his old Navy buddies, a notorious mercenary, a beach bum Key West charter captain and a marine geologist, Logan races to find the treasure and take down the drug cartel while he’s at it.

Gold in the Keys is a shoot ‘em up, beat ‘em up, speedboat chasing, get the girl, treasure hunting romp in the Florida Keys.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Corruption in the Keys: A Logan Dodge Adventure (Florida Keys Adventure Series Book 6) *




  








Enjoying a semi-retirement lifestyle in paradise, Logan Dodge is spending an afternoon fishing in the Lower Keys when a runaway boat crashes into a nearby island. After discovering two injured scientists on board, it soon becomes evident that it was no accident.

The smart thing to do would be to stay out of it. But the former Navy SEAL and mercenary has never been good at standing by and minding his own business while evil plans unfold. It isn't long before Logan and his friends are swept up in a fight against a ruthless enemy and a race against the clock. If they fail, South Florida could experience the worst environmental disaster in its history.

In order to come out on top, they'll have to beat a corrupt billionaire, a beautiful and powerful former enemy, and a team of highly trained killers. The clock is ticking for Logan in this car chasing, fists flying, parachuting, heart pounding romp in the Florida Keys.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bulletproof (John Milton Series Book 20) *




  








John Milton thought he could run forever. He was wrong.

For years, former secret service agent and trained killer John Milton thought he could outrun his past, his demons and his enemies. His enemies had other ideas.

Captured and imprisoned by the organisation he once worked for, Milton must do one last job in exchange for his freedom. Bullheaded billionaire fixer Tristan Huxley is brokering a weapons deal between Russia and India. He needs protection and he wants Milton by his side. Huxley has trusted Milton with his life before but these days his world is more decadent and his enemies more dangerous, in ways that nobody could ever have suspected.

Finally, the man who thought he’d never be forgiven has the chance to wipe the slate clean, once and for all. But is it really a case of no more running for Milton? Can the Group be trusted to keep their word and let him go? And who is it that really needs protecting?

After all, nobody is bulletproof, not even John Milton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Weird Earth: Debunking Strange Ideas About Our Planet *




  








“A breath of intellectual fresh air . . . [an] amusing look at how to dispel endemic pseudoscience and conspiracy theories through rational thinking.” —Publishers Weekly

Aliens. Ley lines. Water dowsing. Conspiracies and myths captivate imaginations and promise mystery and magic. Whether it’s arguing about the moon landing hoax or a Frisbee-like Earth drifting through space, when held up to science and critical thinking, these ideas fall flat.

In Weird Earth: Debunking Strange Ideas About Our Planet, Donald R. Prothero demystifies these conspiracies and offers answers to some of humanity’s most outlandish questions. Applying his extensive scientific knowledge, Prothero corrects misinformation that con artists and quacks use to hoodwink others about geology—hollow earth, expanding earth, and bizarre earthquakes—and mystical and paranormal happenings—healing crystals, alien landings, and the gates of hell. By deconstructing wild claims such as prophesies of imminent natural disasters, Prothero provides a way for everyone to recognize dubious assertions. Prothero answers these claims with facts, offering historical and scientific context in a light-hearted manner that is accessible to everyone, no matter their background.

With a careful layering of evidence in geology, archaeology, and biblical and historical records, Prothero’s Weird Earth examines each conspiracy and myth and leaves no question unanswered.

Weird Earth is about the facts and the people who don’t believe them. Don Prothero describes the process of science—and the process of not accepting it. If you’re wondering if humans walked on the Moon, if you’ve wondered where the lost City of Atlantis went, or if you’re wondering what your cat will do before an earthquake, check out Weird Earth.” —Bill Nye


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Gun, the Ship, and the Pen: Warfare, Constitutions, and the Making of the Modern World *




  








Best Books of the Year: Financial Times, The Economist

Book of the Year: The Leaflet (International Forum on the Future of Constitutionalism)

Longlisted for the Cundill History Prize

Profiled in The New Yorker

New York Times Book Review • Editors’ Choice


Vivid and magisterial, The Gun, the Ship, and the Pen reconfigures the rise of a modern world through the advent and spread of written constitutions.

A work of extraordinary range and striking originality, The Gun, the Ship, and the Pen traces the global history of written constitutions from the 1750s to the twentieth century, modifying accepted narratives and uncovering the close connections between the making of constitutions and the making of war. In the process, Linda Colley both reappraises famous constitutions and recovers those that have been marginalized but were central to the rise of a modern world.

She brings to the fore neglected sites, such as Corsica, with its pioneering constitution of 1755, and tiny Pitcairn Island in the Pacific, the first place on the globe permanently to enfranchise women. She highlights the role of unexpected players, such as Catherine the Great of Russia, who was experimenting with constitutional techniques with her enlightened Nakaz decades before the Founding Fathers framed the American constitution. Written constitutions are usually examined in relation to individual states, but Colley focuses on how they crossed boundaries, spreading into six continents by 1918 and aiding the rise of empires as well as nations. She also illumines their place not simply in law and politics but also in wider cultural histories, and their intimate connections with print, literary creativity, and the rise of the novel.

Colley shows how—while advancing epic revolutions and enfranchising white males—constitutions frequently served over the long nineteenth century to marginalize indigenous people, exclude women and people of color, and expropriate land. Simultaneously, though, she investigates how these devices were adapted by peoples and activists outside the West seeking to resist European and American power. She describes how Tunisia generated the first modern Islamic constitution in 1861, quickly suppressed, but an influence still on the Arab Spring; how Africanus Horton of Sierra Leone—inspired by the American Civil War—devised plans for self-governing nations in West Africa; and how Japan’s Meiji constitution of 1889 came to compete with Western constitutionalism as a model for Indian, Chinese, and Ottoman nationalists and reformers.

Vividly written and handsomely illustrated, The Gun, the Ship, and the Pen is an absorbing work that—with its pageant of formative wars, powerful leaders, visionary lawmakers and committed rebels—retells the story of constitutional government and the evolution of ideas of what it means to be modern.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Nightmare Years, 1930–1940 (Twentieth Century Journey) *




  








The famous journalist and author of The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich documents his front row seat at the pivotal events leading up to World War II.

In the second of a three-volume series, William L. Shirer tells the story of his own eventful life, detailing the most notable moments of his career as a journalist stationed in Germany during the rise of the Third Reich. Shirer was there while Hitler celebrated his new domination of Germany, unleashed the Blitzkrieg on Poland, and began the conflict that would come to be known as World War II. This remarkable account tells the story of an American reporter caught in a maelstrom of war and politics, desperately trying to warn Europe and the United States about the dangers to come.

This memoir gives readers a chance to relive one of the most turbulent periods in twentieth century history—painting a stunningly intimate portrait of a dangerous decade.

“Mr. Shirer stirs the ashes of memory in a personal way that results in both a strong view of world events and of the need for outspoken journalism. Had Mr. Shirer been merely a bland ‘objective’ reporter without passion while covering Hitler’s Third Reich, this book and his other histories could never have been written.” —The New York Times


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/03/22.

Currently $4.

*Code Girls: The Untold Story of the American Women Code Breakers of World War II *




  








The award-winning New York Times bestseller about the American women who secretly served as codebreakers during World War II--a "prodigiously researched and engrossing" (New York Times) book that "shines a light on a hidden chapter of American history" (Denver Post).

Recruited by the U.S. Army and Navy from small towns and elite colleges, more than ten thousand women served as codebreakers during World War II. While their brothers and boyfriends took up arms, these women moved to Washington and learned the meticulous work of code-breaking. Their efforts shortened the war, saved countless lives, and gave them access to careers previously denied to them. A strict vow of secrecy nearly erased their efforts from history; now, through dazzling research and interviews with surviving code girls, bestselling author Liza Mundy brings to life this riveting and vital story of American courage, service, and scientific accomplishment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/04/22.

Currently $1.

*Cascade (Saturn's Legacy Book 2)*




  








OPERATION CASCADE IS UNDERWAY.

The changes on Enceladus are causing ripples throughout the solar system — and beyond. But the Artifact isn't done yet.

The end is only the beginning...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Kenobi: Star Wars Legends (Star Wars - Legends) *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The Republic has fallen. Sith Lords rule the galaxy. Jedi Master Obi-Wan Kenobi has lost everything . . . everything but hope.

Tatooine—a harsh desert world where farmers toil in the heat of two suns while trying to protect themselves and their loved ones from the marauding Tusken Raiders. A backwater planet on the edge of civilized space. And an unlikely place to find a Jedi Master in hiding, or an orphaned infant boy on whose tiny shoulders rests the future of a galaxy.

Known to locals only as “Ben,” the bearded and robed offworlder is an enigmatic stranger who keeps to himself, shares nothing of his past, and goes to great pains to remain an outsider. But as tensions escalate between the farmers and a tribe of Sand People led by a ruthless war chief, Ben finds himself drawn into the fight, endangering the very mission that brought him to Tatooine.

Ben—Jedi Master Obi-Wan Kenobi, hero of the Clone Wars, traitor to the Empire, and protector of the galaxy’s last hope—can no more turn his back on evil than he can reject his Jedi training. And when blood is unjustly spilled, innocent lives threatened, and a ruthless opponent unmasked, Ben has no choice but to call on the wisdom of the Jedi—and the formidable power of the Force—in his never-ending fight for justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wolf Marked (Magic Side: Wolf Bound Book 1) *




  








Werewolves are hunting me.

I was just an ordinary girl waiting tables in a small-town bar. I had no idea magic was real. That was, until I backed my car over a werewolf a couple times.

In my defense, the wolf was trying to murder me, and I was all out of mace.

Now I’ve got a cult of rogue wolves on my heels, and the only one who can protect me is Jaxson Laurent—the alpha of the Chicago pack.

He suspects I’m special and can’t take his eyes off me, but the problem is—he’s the sworn enemy of my family. Every time we get close it feels like something is going to rip out of my soul, but the heat between us is irresistible.

Like it or not, the fates are pushing us together.

With danger around every corner and wolves howling in the night, I need to master my magic and stand my ground, or I’ll be dead before the next moon rises.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Dragon Songs Saga Box Set: The Complete Epic Quartet (A Legends of Tivara Bundle) *




  








Only the lost magic of Dragon Songs can save the world.

The Dragon Singers of old summoned typhoons and routed armies, liberating mankind from the orcs before fading into legend. Now, with evil stirring and hostile empires on the rise, the power of music stirs in Kaiya, a gangly misfit with the perfect voice.

Without a master to guide her, she must rely on the lessons of a foreign paladin, an enigmatic doctor, a flippant elf lord, and an evil sorcerer to rediscover lost magic. Yet doing so means taking dire risks…

Because invoking a Dragon Song can kill you.

Download the Special Edition Box Set to experience epic battles, deep-rooted conspiracies, and the magic of music. Includes:

Songs of Insurrection
Orchestra of Treacheries
Dances of Deception
Symphony of Fates.
#1 International Bestseller in Epic Fantasy
#1 Bestseller in Coming of Age, Sword and Sorcery, and Young Adult Coming of Age


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lives Our Mothers Leave Us*




  








An affirming and inspiring tribute to the complexities of mother-daughter relationships—featuring interviews with Alice Hoffman, Whoopi Goldberg, Lily Tomlin, and more

No matter what a woman achieves in her life—no matter how old she gets or whether she herself becomes a mother—she is always and forever a daughter. In this series of interviews, over twenty well-known women reflect on their complicated relationships with their mothers, from wonderful moments of friendship and reconciliation to difficult times marked by addiction, sickness, and death. The result is at once an affirming self-help book, an uplifting tribute to mother-daughter relationships, and a collective memoir that captures the female experience in all its forms.

Featuring:
Patti Davis, Anne Rice, Carolyn See, Marg Helgenberger, Melissa Gilbert, Carnie Wilson, Rosanna Arquette, Mariel Hemingway, Anna Quindlen, Angelica Huston, Mary Kay Place, Ruby Dee, Faye Wattleton, Julianne Margulies, Lily Tomlin, Diahann Carroll, Candice Bergen, Marianne Williamson, Sherry Lansing, Whoopie Goldberg, Lorna Luft, Cokie Roberts, Alice Hoffman, Kathy Smith, and Linda Bloodworth Thomason.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Neighbor War: A Romantic Comedy (Only in Atlanta Book 2)*




  








Aiden Shaw is the smuggest, most infuriating man I’ve ever met. Ever. He’s also my next door neighbor. 

We’ve been at war for four bitter years. But last night, Aiden crossed a line.

The worst part? My public humiliation was caught on camera, and the video’s a viral sensation. 

Now, the entire internet is raving about our “off the charts chemistry” and “crackling sexual tension.” 

Apparently, everyone is delusional. And blind. 

Yet when Aiden turns up on my doorstep, asking me to pose as his girlfriend, I find myself saying yes. Even if that means taking a couples vacation with him. Yup, couples vacation. With my mortal enemy. Who I have to pretend to be madly in love with. 

Great. 

I can put our war on ice for a little while, Aiden Shaw. 

But in the end, someone’s gotta lose. 

And it’s not going to be me.

The Neighbor War is a laugh-out-loud funny, swoony, closed door romantic comedy. Expect some mild language and suggestive jokes alongside sizzling hot chemistry and tension you could cut with a knife—all without the explicit scenes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Passage of Power: The Years of Lyndon Johnson IV *




  








WINNER OF THE NATIONAL BOOK CRITICS CIRCLE AWARD, THE LOS ANGELES TIMES BOOK PRIZE, THE MARK LYNTON HISTORY PRIZE, THE AMERICAN HISTORY BOOK PRIZE

Book Four of Robert A. Caro’s monumental The Years of Lyndon Johnson displays all the narrative energy and illuminating insight that led the Times of London to acclaim it as “one of the truly great political biographies of the modern age. A masterpiece.”

The Passage of Power follows Lyndon Johnson through both the most frustrating and the most triumphant periods of his career—1958 to1964. It is a time that would see him trade the extraordinary power he had created for himself as Senate Majority Leader for what became the wretched powerlessness of a Vice President in an administration that disdained and distrusted him. Yet it was, as well, the time in which the presidency, the goal he had always pursued, would be thrust upon him in the moment it took an assassin’s bullet to reach its mark.

By 1958, as Johnson began to maneuver for the presidency, he was known as one of the most brilliant politicians of his time, the greatest Senate Leader in our history. But the 1960 nomination would go to the young senator from Massachusetts, John F. Kennedy. Caro gives us an unparalleled account of the machinations behind both the nomination and Kennedy’s decision to offer Johnson the vice presidency, revealing the extent of Robert Kennedy’s efforts to force Johnson off the ticket. With the consummate skill of a master storyteller, he exposes the savage animosity between Johnson and Kennedy’s younger brother, portraying one of America’s great political feuds. Yet Robert Kennedy’s overt contempt for Johnson was only part of the burden of humiliation and isolation he bore as Vice President. With a singular understanding of Johnson’s heart and mind, Caro describes what it was like for this mighty politician to find himself altogether powerless in a world in which power is the crucial commodity.

For the first time, in Caro’s breathtakingly vivid narrative, we see the Kennedy assassination through Lyndon Johnson’s eyes. We watch Johnson step into the presidency, inheriting a staff fiercely loyal to his slain predecessor; a Congress determined to retain its power over the executive branch; and a nation in shock and mourning. We see how within weeks—grasping the reins of the presidency with supreme mastery—he propels through Congress essential legislation that at the time of Kennedy’s death seemed hopelessly logjammed and seizes on a dormant Kennedy program to create the revolutionary War on Poverty. Caro makes clear how the political genius with which Johnson had ruled the Senate now enabled him to make the presidency wholly his own. This was without doubt Johnson’s finest hour, before his aspirations and accomplishments were overshadowed and eroded by the trap of Vietnam.

In its exploration of this pivotal period in Johnson’s life—and in the life of the nation—The Passage of Power is not only the story of how he surmounted unprecedented obstacles in order to fulfill the highest purpose of the presidency but is, as well, a revelation of both the pragmatic potential in the presidency and what can be accomplished when the chief executive has the vision and determination to move beyond the pragmatic and initiate programs designed to transform a nation. It is an epic story told with a depth of detail possible only through the peerless research that forms the foundation of Robert Caro’s work, confirming Nicholas von Hoffman’s verdict that “Caro has changed the art of political biography.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The da Vinci Legacy: How an Elusive 16th-Century Artist Became a Global Pop Icon *




  








For the 500th anniversary of Leonardo da Vinci’s death comes an immersive journey through five centuries of history to define the Leonardo mystique and uncover how the elusive Renaissance artist became a global pop icon.

Virtually everyone would agree that Leonardo da Vinci was the most important artist of the High Renaissance. It was Leonardo who singlehandedly created the defining features of Western art: a realism based on subtle shading; depth using atmospheric effects; and dramatic contrasts between light and dark.

But how did Leonardo, a painter of very few works who died in obscurity in France, become the internationally renowned icon he is today, with the Mona Lisa and the Last Supper the most visited artworks in the world, attracting nearly a billion visitors each year, and Salvator Mundi selling as the most expensive artwork of all time, for nearly half a billion dollars?

This extraordinary volume, lavishly illustrated with 130 color images, is the first book to unravel these mysteries by diving deep into the art, literature, science, and politics of Europe from the Renaissance through today. It gives illuminating context to both Leonardo and his accomplishments; explores why Leonardo’s fame vastly overshadowed that of his contemporaries and disciples; and ultimately reveals why despite finishing very few works, his celebrity has survived, even thrived, through five centuries of history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Everything I Never Told You: A Novel*




  








The acclaimed debut novel by the author of Little Fires Everywhere and Our Missing Hearts

“A taut tale of ever deepening and quickening suspense.” —O, the Oprah Magazine

“Explosive . . . Both a propulsive mystery and a profound examination of a mixed-race family.” —Entertainment Weekly

“Lydia is dead. But they don’t know this yet.” So begins this exquisite novel about a Chinese American family living in 1970s small-town Ohio. Lydia is the favorite child of Marilyn and James Lee, and her parents are determined that she will fulfill the dreams they were unable to pursue. But when Lydia’s body is found in the local lake, the delicate balancing act that has been keeping the Lee family together is destroyed, tumbling them into chaos. A profoundly moving story of family, secrets, and longing, Everything I Never Told You is both a gripping page-turner and a sensitive family portrait, uncovering the ways in which mothers and daughters, fathers and sons, and husbands and wives struggle, all their lives, to understand one another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*All The King's Men *




  







Winner of the Pulitzer Prize, this classic book is generally regarded as the finest novel ever written on American politics. It describes the career of Willie Stark, a back-country lawyer whose idealism is overcome by his lust for power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What Are You Going Through *




  








NAMED A BEST BOOK OF 2020 BY NPR, PEOPLE, AND O, THE OPRAH MAGAZINE

A NEW YORK TIMES CRITICS’ TOP BOOK OF 2020

NATIONAL BESTSELLER

“As good as The Friend, if not better.” —The New York Times

“Impossible to put down . . . leavened with wit and tenderness.” —People

“I was dazed by the novel’s grace.” —The New Yorker

The New York Times–bestselling, National Book Award–winning author of The Friend brings her singular voice to a story about the meaning of life and death, and the value of companionship

A woman describes a series of encounters she has with various people in the ordinary course of her life: an ex she runs into by chance at a public forum, an Airbnb owner unsure how to interact with her guests, a stranger who seeks help comforting his elderly mother, a friend of her youth now hospitalized with terminal cancer. In each of these people the woman finds a common need: the urge to talk about themselves and to have an audience to their experiences. The narrator orchestrates this chorus of voices for the most part as a passive listener, until one of them makes an extraordinary request, drawing her into an intense and transformative experience of her own.

In What Are You Going Through, Nunez brings wisdom, humor, and insight to a novel about human connection and the changing nature of relationships in our times. A surprising story about empathy and the unusual ways one person can help another through hardship, her book offers a moving and provocative portrait of the way we live now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Puppy Training in 7 Easy Steps: Everything You Need to Know to Raise the Perfect Dog *




  








Raise a happy, well-behaved puppy in 7 simple steps

Teach your pup the ropes with Puppy Training in 7 Easy Steps. This step-by-step guide shows you how to combine positive reinforcement with your dog’s natural instincts during training. They’ll learn essential manners and boundaries―while both of you bond and have lots of fun!

Discover dog training fundamentals, and start implementing straightforward techniques that build up your pup’s skills in stages. You’ll gain a solid understanding of your puppy’s perspective, behavior, and body language—so you know why they’re doing what they’re doing, not just how to change their behavior or train a command.

In this beginner-friendly dog training manual, you’ll find:


Complete dog training―Get guidance for bringing your puppy home, crate and potty training, preventing food aggression, socializing, learning key commands, and leash walking.
Prep and puppy-proofing―Explore the best ways to prepare for getting a puppy, from checking off an essential list of supplies to doing a safety check around your home.
Tips and troubleshooting―Learn how to see each dog training step from your puppy’s viewpoint and get quick advice in case things don’t go according to plan.
You and your pup will learn all the essentials with this handy guide that makes dog training easy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Peculiar Mysteries: Books 1 - 4 *




  








Shapeshifters, Romance, Humor, and Mystery.
Check. Check. Check. Check.

Peculiar Mysteries are Paranormal Shifter/ Psychic Romance Mysteries that give readers a whole town of characters they will grow to love with each additional story added to the series.

This omnibus includes 4 complete ebooks:
You've Got Tail
My Furry Valentine
Thank You For Not Shifting
My Hairy Halloween

You've Got Tail
Sunny Haddock, an animal-loving vegetarian psychic, is stoked to leave California behind to start a new life in the Ozark town of Peculiar with her best friend Chavvah Trimmel. She ups the moving date when Chav goes missing, and Sunny high tails it to the small town. What Sunny doesn't realize is that she's moving into a community of were-shifters, and they don't want a human resident. Especially one dumb enough to arrive a couple of days before the full moon.

But Sunny has more to deal with than unfriendly townsfolk...like disturbing killer visions and the dog-like animal no one else sees that seems to be stalking her every move. To make matters worse, she is finding Babel to be more irresistible than crack on a donut.

Sunny needs to get her ability and her hormones under control if she wants to solve the mystery and save her best friend.

My Furry Valentine
Weeks away from having her first baby, human psychic Sunny Haddock wants to marry the father and love of her life, coyote shifter Babel Trimmel, on Valentine's Day. Then disaster strikes. And keeps striking. Between the personal maintenance disasters and the theft of their weddings bands, it appears Sunny and Babel's nuptials are doomed. Until their friends in the shifter community of Peculiar, Missouri come to the rescue, determined to give Sunny and Babel a happily-ever-after.

Thank You For Not Shifting
Chavvah Trimmel, a werecoyote and part owner in Sunny’s Outlook, has recovered physically from her kidnapping, but emotionally she still has scars. Her best friend Sunny is happily married and knee deep in baby poop, all Chavvah wants to do is focus on the future and forget about the past. When the Tri-State Council of therianthropes decides to hold their annual Jubilee in Peculiar, Chavvah is stoked. It’s great for business, and a hunky new shifter in town might be the answer to getting over a crush she has on a certain werewolf shaman-doctor who doesn’t know she even exists.

A murder in Sunny’s Outlook makes ignoring Billy Bob Smith impossible, especially after he insists on trying to keep her safe. But his strange behavior—acting protective, territorial, and annoyed (okay, the annoyed part isn’t that strange), has Chavvah worried more about her heart than her safety. It doesn’t help that she’s hearing voices...again.

The town, full of shifters from Arkansas, Kansas, and Missouri, is on lock down. Another murder has everyone on edge. Can Chavvah and her friends find the killer? Or will she or someone she loves be the next victim?

My Hairy Halloween
Four days before Halloween, and poor Sunny Haddock is pregnant...again...but her body isn't the only thing haunting her. She is getting psychic visions of classic horror monsters getting stalked by the invisible man. With each new incident, his actions are getting more deadly.

Can she figure out the mystery before someone she cares about becomes the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death at the Chateau Bremont (Verlaque and Bonnet Provencal Mystery Book 1) *




  








The first installment in the beloved, sumptuous mystery series set in Provence, featuring chief magistrate Antoine Verlaque and his old flame Marine Bonnet, who must team up to solve a pair of murders

Provençal Mystery Series #1
Now a series on BritBox.

When local nobleman Étienne de Bremont falls to his death from the family château, it sets the historic town of Aix-en-Provence abuzz with rumors. Antoine Verlaque, the charming chief magistrate of Aix, suspects foul play, and when he discovers that Bremont had been a close friend of Marine Bonnet, his on-again off-again girlfriend, Verlaque must turn to her for help.

The once idyllic town suddenly seems filled with people who scould have benefited from Bremont's death—including his playboy brother François, who's heavily in debt and mixed up with some unsavory characters. But just as Verlaque and Bonnet are narrowing down their list of suspects, another death occurs. And this time, there can be no doubt—it's murder.

A lively mystery steeped in the enticing atmosphere of the south of France and seasoned with romance as rich as the French cuisine that inspires it, this first installment in the acclaimed Verlaque & Bonnet Provençal Mystery series is as addictive and captivating as Provence itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Lonely Hearts (Jessica Shaw Book 4)*




  








She found love on Death Row with her prison pen pal. She’s been missing ever since. Can Jessica Shaw track her down?

A missing persons case should be pretty straightforward for private investigator Jessica Shaw. After all, it’s what she does best. But this latest case proves to be anything but straightforward.

Christine Ryan is desperate to find her childhood friend Veronica Lowe. Veronica disappeared more than fifteen years ago, not long after having a child with a Death Row inmate, notorious serial killer Travis Dean Ford. When Ford’s widow, Jordana, is murdered in the same way as his victims, Christine fears Veronica and her daughter will be next. If they’re even still alive…

Discovering that both Veronica and Jordana were members of the Lonely Hearts Club, a pen pal service for women who want to write to men in prison, Jessica realizes she needs to find Veronica before the killer does. But as Jessica follows the leads it begins to feel like someone is following her. Travis has been dead for years, so who is hunting the Lonely Hearts?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In the Darkness (Zoe Bentley Mystery Book 2) *




  








A forensic psychologist fights a mental war against two serial killers in this disturbing thriller from Mike Omer, Washington Post and Amazon Charts bestselling author of A Killer’s Mind.

An online video of a girl clawing at the ceiling of her own grave could be the worst thing FBI forensic psychologist Zoe Bentley has ever seen. Perhaps even more disturbing is the implication of the video’s title: “Experiment Number One.”

Zoe and her partner, Special Agent Tatum Gray, work as fast as they can to find the monster behind the shocking video, but soon another one shows up online, and another girl turns up dead. Meanwhile, a different murderer is on Zoe’s mind. Rod Glover has been tormenting her since childhood, and his latest attack is a threatening photo of himself with Zoe’s sister. As Glover’s threats creep toward action, Zoe’s torn between family and duty.

Zoe must think fast to prevent another murder. With her own family’s safety on the line, Zoe feels she’s never been in more danger. And while she’s always known her job could send her to an early grave, she always assumed she’d be dead first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Killer Score (Irish Garda Squad) *




  








Obsession is a dangerous thing, especially if you’re the target...

Detective Evan Gallagher has exchanged his job as an FBI agent for a position within Ireland’s police force. An Garda Síochána rarely deals with serious crime, and Evan thinks Dublin will be a quiet place to start over—but he learns otherwise.

Psychologist Chelsea Campbell never thought that volunteering as a profiler for the Garda would change her life so drastically—until Detective Gallagher calls her to a murder scene in the middle of the night.

Is this a one-time impulse, or is the killer’s agenda only starting? As hard as Chelsea and Evan struggle to solve the case, neither of them expects a second dead body so soon. Working against the clock, they have to win this cat-and-mouse game before the killer claims the next intended victim—which happens to be one of them.


RONE AWARD WINNER BEST SUSPENSE/THRILLER 2021


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Felse Investigations Volume One: Fallen into the Pit, Death and the Joyful Woman, and Flight of a Witch*




  








From the author of the Chronicles of Brother Cadfael, the first three mysteries in the Edgar Award–winning series about an English policeman and his son.

In the English village of Comerford, just on the border of Wales, it’s Det. Sgt. George Felse’s duty to keep the peace—and keep his fourteen-year-old son, Dominic, out of harm’s way . . .

Fallen into the Pit: The shadow of World War II still looms over the village of Comerford. Dominic finds the body of a German ex-prisoner of war and develops a dangerous interest in solving the case.

“Hypnotically good.” —Boston Sunday Globe


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fatal Gift of Beauty: The Trials of Amanda Knox *




  








Award-winning author and journalist Nina Burleigh’s mesmerizing literary investigation of the murder of Meredith Kercher, the controversial prosecution, the conviction and twenty-six-year sentence of Amanda Knox, the machinations of Italian justice, and the underground depravity and clash of cultures in one of central Italy’s most beloved cities.

The sexually violent murder of twenty-one-year-old British student Meredith Kercher in Perugia, Italy, on the night of November 1, 2007, became an international sensation when one of Kercher’s housemates, twenty-year-old Seattle native Amanda Knox, as well as her Italian boyfriend and a troubled local man Knox said she “vaguely” knew, was arrested and charged with the murder. When Perugia authorities concluded that the murder was part of a dark, twisted rite—a “sex game”—led by the American with an uncanny resemblance to Perugia’s Madonna, they unleashed a media frenzy from Rome to London to New York and Seattle. The story drew an international cult obsessed with “Foxy Knoxy,” a pretty honor student on a junior year abroad, who either woke up one morning into a nightmare of superstition and misogyny—the dark side of Italy—or participated in something unspeakable.

The investigation begins in the old stone cottage overlooking bucolic olive groves where Kercher’s body was found in her locked bedroom. It winds through the shadowy, arched alleys of Perugia, a city of art that is also a magnet for tens of thousands of students who frequent its bars, clubs, and drug bazaar on the steps of the Duomo. It climaxes in an up-close account of Italy’s dysfunctional legal system, as the trial slowly unfolds at the town’s Tribunale, and the prosecution’s thunderous final appeal to God before the quivering girl defendant resembles a scene from the Inquisition.

To reveal what actually happened on that terrible night after Halloween, Nina Burleigh lived in Perugia, attended the trial, and corresponded with the incarcerated defendants. She also delved deeply into the history, secrets, and customs of Perugia, renowned equally for its Etruscan tunnels, early Christian art, medieval sorcerers, and pagan roots.

A New York Times bestseller, The Fatal Gift of Beauty is the thoughtful, compelling examination of an enduring mystery, an ancient, storied place, and a disquieting facet of Italian culture: an obsession with female eroticism. By including the real story of Rudy Guede, it is also an acute window into the minds and personalities of the accused killers and of the conservative Italian magistrate striving to make sense of an inexplicable act of evil. But at its core is an indelible portrait of Amanda Knox, the strangely childlike, enigmatic beauty, whose photogenic face became the focal point of international speculation about the shadow side of youth and freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Quiet People: The nerve-shredding, twisty MUST-READ bestseller *




  








Cameron and Lisa Murdoch are successful crime writers. They have been on the promotional circuit, joking that no one knows how to get away with crime like they do. After all, they write about it for a living.

So when their seven-year-old son Zach goes missing, the police and the public naturally wonder if they have finally decided to prove what they have been saying all this time...

Are they trying to show how they can commit the perfect crime?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Vacation: A Novel *




  








“T.M. Logan’s latest nail-biter...THE VACATION is a virtual holiday."—Washington Post

In The Vacation, a captivating thriller from T. M. Logan, the bestselling author of Lies and 29 Seconds, four best friends on a dream vacation come face-to-face with an explosive secret.

It was supposed to be the perfect getaway: Kate and her three best friends, spending a week with their families in a luxurious villa in the south of France. Through the decades they’ve stayed closer than ever, and seven days of drinking crisp French wine and laying out under the dazzling Mediterranean sun is the perfect celebration of their friendship. But soon after arriving, Kate discovers an incriminating text on her husband’s cell phone.

A text revealing that he’s having an affair.

And that the other woman is one of her best friends.

But which one?

Trapped in paradise with no one to trust, Kate is determined to find out who has put her marriage—and a lifelong friendship—in jeopardy. But as she closes in on the truth, she realizes that the stakes are higher than she ever imagined. Everyone on the trip has secrets…and someone may be prepared to kill to keep theirs hidden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tell Me Lies: A Novel *




  






Soon to be an original series on Hulu!

“A twisted modern love story” (Parade), Tell Me Lies is a sexy, thrilling novel about that one person who still haunts you—the other one. The wrong one. The one you couldn’t let go of. The one you’ll never forget.

Lucy Albright is far from her Long Island upbringing when she arrives on the campus of her small California college and happy to be hundreds of miles from her mother—whom she’s never forgiven for an act of betrayal in her early teen years. Quickly grasping at her fresh start, Lucy embraces college life and all it has to offer. And then she meets Stephen DeMarco. Charming. Attractive. Complicated. Devastating.

Confident and cocksure, Stephen sees something in Lucy that no one else has, and she’s quickly seduced by this vision of herself, and the sense of possibility that his attention brings her. Meanwhile, Stephen is determined to forget an incident buried in his past that, if exposed, could ruin him, and his single-minded drive for success extends to winning, and keeping, Lucy’s heart.

Lucy knows there’s something about Stephen that isn’t to be trusted. Stephen knows Lucy can’t tear herself away. And their addicting entanglement will have consequences they never could have imagined.

Alternating between Lucy’s and Stephen’s voices, Tell Me Lies follows their connection through college and post-college life in New York City. “Readers will be enraptured” (Booklist) by the “unforgettable beauties in this very sexy story” (Kirkus Review). With the psychological insight and biting wit of Luckiest Girl Alive, and the yearning ambitions and desires of Sweetbitter, this keenly intelligent and supremely resonant novel chronicles the exhilaration and dilemmas of young adulthood and the difficulty of letting go—even when you know you should.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*When She Disappeared: The twisty new psychological thriller that will keep you turning the pages in 2022*




  








‘On May 26, 2004, Jessie Germaine rode her bike into the forest and disappeared…into thin air.’

Margo hasn’t been back to Lake Moss since her friend went missing. But as she returns, the news breaks. Her hometown’s swimming hole has been Jessie’s grave for fifteen years.

Digging out her old diary, and steeling herself to face unfriendly ghosts from her past, Margo sets out to help a documentary crew as they return to investigate the infamous case the police bungled.

In a town where everyone knows everyone, the killer is certain to be close to home. But the question is: How close?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Broken Wing: A Vampire Spy Thriller (Immortal Operative Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*





  









The vampire spy returns! Mina Barrett is back in an all-new, thrilling adventure!

It's normal for a parent to bring their kid to work if they can't find a babysitter, but Mina Barrett doesn't exactly work an office job—she's a CIA field agent.

She's also a vampire.

The Dominion isn't going to take a break because of Mina's schedule, so when an urgent situation crops up in Libya right before she learns the bad guys have plans to abduct her daughter, there's only one possible fix:

Bring her daughter on the mission.

The bosses aren't too thrilled, but since the kid's a vampire, they don't object too much.

Dodging bullets and avoiding capture on the way to discovering what the bad guys found in the desert isn't the safest day trip for a child, but Chloe seems to be having the time of her life...

Like mother, like daughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Luciano's Luck *




  








From the New York Times–bestselling author of The Eagle Has Landed and Dark Justice comes the World War II legend of American gangster Charles “Lucky” Luciano.

It’s 1943 and war is raging. The key to America and the Allies’ first assault on Nazi-occupied Europe is the island of Sicily. But it is unknown whether the Sicilian people are willing to rise up and fight alongside the Allies. To secure their help, the US military turns to imprisoned mobster Lucky Luciano—the one man with the connections to the all-powerful Sicilian mafia that could change the course of the war in Italy.

The price for his help? Nothing short of a full pardon.

Sent in secret to Sicily, Luciano must use every bit of guile and ruthlessness he has to convince his underworld brethren to make a stand against the fascists who have overrun their land. If successful, his mission will pave the way for a full-scale invasion of Italy and aid the Allies in breaking Hitler’s grip on Italy. But if he fails, the price in blood will be higher than anyone can imagine—and Luciano’s will be the first spilled.

For decades, author Jack Higgins has kept millions of readers around the world glued to the page with his breakneck pacing and shocking plot twists. Here, he takes the true story of the near-alliance between the US government and the mob during World War II to an explosive climax.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Last Man Standing (Alex King Book 11) *




  







"Alex King is unstoppable, a force to be reckoned with..." Stephen Leather, Sunday Times bestselling authorWhen the past finally catches up with intelligence agent Alex King, it shatters his world. His enemy has struck at the life he was building, the world he was preparing for when a mission would one day become his last. In doing so, they have not only exploited the man’s one weakness, but have unwittingly released a wrath that will not be satisfied until one of them is the last man standing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Call to Duty *




  








Call to Duty is a novel of epic scope and breathtaking adventure that races at mach speed between two deadly wars -- one waged five decades ago against a madman with dreams of world domination, the other to be fought tomorrow against well-armed dealers in poison and death. For there are times that call for swift, decisive action -- as unforeseen global events threaten to shatter an uncertain peace. There are times that test the mettle of even the most courageous of men and women -- as four young Americans taken captive by a power-hungry Asian drug lord. And now, a beleaguered Commander-in-Chief -- beset upon by internal political turmoil and terrifying international intrigues -- must find guidance and strength in his own heroic past. Then he must act.

For these are certain times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dark Wing: "One of the best adventure writers around" - Clive Cussler (Matt Pontowski Book 1)*




  








“One of the best adventure writers around.” - Clive Cussler

Colonel Matt Pontowski and his top-notch wing are thrust into the fiery heart of civil-war-torn China in Richard Herman’s gripping technothriller, Dark Wing.

Now in command of the 303rd Fighter Squadron, Colonel Matt Pontowski, grandson of a former U.S. President, attempts to boost the morale of his pilots who know their killer A-10 Warthog aircraft are due to be phased out.

When trouble erupts in Hong Kong and southern China, his wing volunteers for a dangerous undercover mission against the world’s most feared and volatile super-power. A massacre is looming and millions of innocent people are at risk. Pontowski and his volunteers are now reluctant to withdraw, despite orders, as they initiate their own plans to overthrow the brutal regime that has been gaining power.

Meanwhile back in Washington, National Security Advisor Bill Carroll, Asia specialist Mazie Kamigami and assistant Wentworth Hazelton fight to ensure plans go accordingly. Mazie is stunned when the conflict brings her closer to her estranged father Victor Kamigami and his lover Jin Chu, an ethereal young fortune teller.

The fate of Hong Kong — and the survival of the squadron — depends upon the flying skills of all the ace pilots, including the beautiful Denise ‘Skeeter’ Ashton. Along with the ‘Junkyard Dogs’ they exploit the situation to achieve what they now know has to be done.

Pontowski knows the presence of the pilots is resented and there are those whose cruel ambition will stop at nothing to remove them, when faced with assassination he is not surprised but he never imagines who else is at risk...

Eventually revenge drives him to finish what he started...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Be Somebody: A Dante Jacoby Thriller (Dante Jacoby Series Book 1)*




  








*What if you had the reflexes of an elite assassin ... and nothing else?*
FROM MILLION COPY BESTSELLER MATT ROGERS

COMES A MIND-BENDING NEW SERIES

Dante Jacoby is a slave to the trappings of the modern world. Twenty-six years old and hopelessly addicted to booze, cigarettes, and procrastination, he’s squandered every ounce of his potential. His corporate raider father, Dorian, reaches the end of his tether and cuts Dante off as heir to the Jacoby family fortune. His mother, Fiona, is smarter than her husband: she hasn’t spoken to Dante in months.

But Dante’s no victim. He knows he brought this on himself.

Dragged to the gym by a well-intentioned friend in a last-ditch attempt to get him in gear, Dante is used as a guinea pig for a new state-of-the-art machine. He couldn’t care less about “Flash Reflex Training,” but does what he’s told, and heads home to drink himself into oblivion. Hours later he’s on the run, hunted ruthlessly by mercenaries, kept alive by a CIA spook who reveals he tested close to the fastest reaction speed on earth. Square in the crosshairs of foreign agents who don’t want the government utilising his genetic talents, he finds himself sucked into the brutal world of covert operations.

At least, that’s what he thinks.

It doesn’t take long to stumble upon a deeper conspiracy and discover nothing is what it seemed…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Columbus: The Four Voyages, 1492-1504 *




  








From the author of the Magellan biography, Over the Edge of the World, a mesmerizing new account of the great explorer.
Christopher Columbus's 1492 voyage across the Atlantic Ocean in search of a trading route to China, and his unexpected landfall in the Americas, is a watershed event in world history. Yet Columbus made three more voyages within the span of only a decade, each designed to demonstrate that he could sail to China within a matter of weeks and convert those he found there to Christianity. These later voyages were even more adventurous, violent, and ambiguous, but they revealed Columbus's uncanny sense of the sea, his mingled brilliance and delusion, and his superb navigational skills. In all these exploits he almost never lost a sailor. By their conclusion, however, Columbus was broken in body and spirit. If the first voyage illustrates the rewards of exploration, the latter voyages illustrate the tragic costs- political, moral, and economic.

In rich detail Laurence Bergreen re-creates each of these adventures as well as the historical background of Columbus's celebrated, controversial career. Written from the participants' vivid perspectives, this breathtakingly dramatic account will be embraced by readers of Bergreen's previous biographies of Marco Polo and Magellan and by fans of Nathaniel Philbrick, Simon Winchester, and Tony Horwitz.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Partisan Warfare on the Eastern Front, 1941–1944 (Images of War)*




  







Between 1941 and 1944, in the war on the Eastern Front, Soviet partisans fought a ruthless underground campaign behind the German lines. During those three terrible years of occupation they spied on the Germans, disrupted their communications, sabotaged road and rail routes and carried out assassinations and raids, and thousands of these irregular soldiers lost their lives. Yet their exploits are frequently overlooked in general histories of the conflict, and their experience of the war and their contribution to the Soviet victory are rarely recognized. That is why Nik Cornishs collection of photographs of the Soviet partisans is a landmark in the field. In a sequence of over 150 images, most of them previously unpublished, he gives a fascinating all-round portrait of the lives of the partisans and their struggle to resist and survive in a war that was waged with almost unparalleled cruelty on both sides. And, in his commentary, he outlines the history of the partisans - their desperate, chaotic beginnings in the wake of the German attack, their increasing coordination, daring and effectiveness as the war went on, and the key role they played as the Germans were forced back. He also records, through the photographs, the merciless counter-measures taken by the Germans and the reprisals. His book gives a compelling insight into one of the most important side shows of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*British Tanks: The Second World War (Images of War) *




  







Perhaps the British did not produce the most successful tanks of the Second World War, but they certainly designed an extraordinary range of light, medium and heavy tanks along with many that were adapted for special purposes. This fascinating variety of military machinery is recorded in Pat Wares photographic history. Using a selection of wartime photographs—supported by some modern photographs of preserved vehicles the book describes the origins of the tank in Britain during the First World War, looks at British tank development during the inter-war period and contrasts this with advances made elsewhere—in Germany, France, the USA and the Soviet Union. All of the British tanks that saw service during the Second World War are described, among them the cruisers (Crusader, Cromwell, Comet), the infantry tanks (Matilda, Valentine, Churchill) and the US imports (Stuart, Lee/Grant, Sherman). Finally, an extensive section is devoted to the so-called funnies'—the tanks developed for crucial tasks like bridge-laying, mine-clearing, flame-throwing and amphibious operation. Pat Wares photographic survey of these tanks at war is an expert introduction to a key period in the history of British fighting vehicles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hitler: A Life in Pictures: The Official Third Reich Publication (Images of War Special) *




  







This exceptional source is probably the best of the contemporary accounts of Hitler in power, albeit from a heavily pro-Nazi stance. The testimonies collected together were based on interviews conducted by Heinz A. Heinz in 1933 and 1934, shortly after Hitler had taken power.Millions of ordinary Germans fell under Hitler's spell and this book is a creation of those emotions. It is very much a product of its time. Written by the party big-wigs, such as Goering, Speer and Goebbels, and published in 1935 under the title Adolf Hitler Bilder Aus Dem Leben Des Furhers, it appeared at a time when they were at the height of their unrivaled powers. This fascinating volume encompasses the superb photography of Heinrich Hoffman, the Munich photographer who was ever present on Hitler's journeys and who grew fabulously wealthy as a result of his intimate access to Hitler. Hitler had an innate understanding of what we would now call public relations. He recognised the excellence of Hoffman's photography and maintained control of his image by limiting the access of other photographers. He also strictly controlled Hoffmann's activities and personally selected the portraits that were allowed to go into circulation.The book incorporates sections on Hitler and the German people, Hitler and the German workers, Hitler and public works and so on, all accompanied by a series of excellent photographs which form a remarkable record of the public face of a man during his brief spell of absolute power. The Nazis were the first party who harnessed the full power of the media in a coherent and all-embracing manner.This is a classic example of the strength of their presentation skills. It is a compelling time-capsule which conveys vividly in almost visceral way the zeitgeist of the thirties in Nazi-Germany. By 1935 the bulk of the German people had fallen in behind Adolf Hitler, and with documents as persuasive as this, it is not too difficult to comprehend the allure of the glittering faade which a stream of publications such as this book sought to create and maintain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The United States Holocaust Memorial Museum Encyclopedia of Camps and Ghettos, 1933–1945: Volume I*




  








Winner of the National Jewish Book Award: “This valuable resource covers an aspect of the Holocaust rarely addressed and never in such detail.” —Library Journal

This is the first volume in a monumental seven-volume encyclopedia, reflecting years of work by the Jack, Joseph, and Morton Mandel Center for Advanced Holocaust Studies at the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum, which will describe the universe of camps and ghettos—many thousands more than previously known—that the Nazis and their allies operated, from Norway to North Africa and from France to Russia. For the first time, a single reference work will provide detailed information on each individual site.

This first volume covers three groups of camps: the early camps that the Nazis established in the first year of Hitler’s rule, the major SS concentration camps with their constellations of subcamps, and the special camps for Polish and German children and adolescents. Overview essays provide context for each category, while each camp entry provides basic information about the site’s purpose; prisoners; guards; working and living conditions; and key events in the camp’s history. Material from personal testimonies helps convey the character of the site, while source citations provide a path to additional information.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The United States Holocaust Memorial Museum Encyclopedia of Camps and Ghettos, 1933 –1945: Volume II*








“Stands without doubt as the definitive reference guide on this topic in the world today.” —Holocaust and Genocide Studies

This volume of the extraordinary encyclopedia from the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum offers a comprehensive account of how the Nazis conducted the Holocaust throughout the scattered towns and villages of Poland and the Soviet Union. It covers more than 1,150 sites, including both open and closed ghettos. Regional essays outline the patterns of ghettoization in nineteen German administrative regions. Each entry discusses key events in the history of the ghetto; living and working conditions; activities of the Jewish Councils; Jewish responses to persecution; demographic changes; and details of the ghetto’s liquidation. Personal testimonies help convey the character of each ghetto, while source citations provide a guide to additional information. Documentation of hundreds of smaller sites—previously unknown or overlooked in the historiography of the Holocaust—make this an indispensable reference work on the destroyed Jewish communities of Eastern Europe.

“A very detailed analysis and history of the events that took place in the towns, villages, and cities of German-occupied Eastern Europe . . . .A rich source of information.” —Library Journal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Monte Cassino: Amoured Forces in the Battle for the Gustav Line (Images of War) *




  








“This book is highly recommended to anyone with an interest in the Italian campaign of the Second World War, and the use of armor in that war.”—British Military History

The battles fought between the Allied armies and the German Wehrmacht at Monte Cassino in 1944 were key episodes in the protracted Italian campaign, and the eventual Allied victory was a decisive step in the wider war to liberate Europe from German occupation. Much has been written about Cassino, but few books have chosen to tell the story through photographs—to give a visual insight into the fighting and the forces involved, the conditions in which they fought, and the landscape around the Monte Cassino abbey which became a battlefield. That is why Jeffrey Plowman’s photographic history is of such value.

Using almost 200 wartime images, many of which have not been published before, he gives a graphic impression of the realities of the fighting as it was experienced by the troops on the ground. He focuses on the tanks—the array of armored vehicles deployed by both sides which played a critical role. This aspect of Cassino has rarely been covered in such detail and in such a vivid way.

The book will be of special interest to modelers and historians of armored warfare, but it will also appeal to readers who have a more general interest in the Italian campaign.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*German Machine Guns of the Second World War (Images of War) *




  








This WWII pictorial history presents a chronological view of Nazi military weaponry over the entire conflict through rare wartime photographs.

Arranged chronologically by theater of operations, this highly illustrated volume analyses the development of the German machine gun from 1939 to 1945. It describes how the Germans used weapons such as the MG34 and the vaunted MG42 into both offensive and defensive roles. Supported by a host of other machine guns like the MP28, MP38/40 and the Sturmgerher 44, these formidable weapons were central to German military combat.

Using more than 250 rare and previously unpublished photographs together with detailed captions and accompanying text, this book provides a unique insight into German weaponry from early Blitzkrieg campaigns to the final demise of the Nazi empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/04/22.

Currently $2.

*Korea: The Ground War from Both Sides (Images of War) *








This illustrated history chronicles the ground combat of the Korean War through rare wartime photographs.

The Korean War opened with the invasion of South Korea by the North Koreans in June 1950. Over the next three years, intense ground fighting led to heavy casualties and much suffering. This illustrated history traces the fluctuating fortunes of war from both sides.

The South Koreans were saved from defeat by the arrival of the American and UN forces under General MacArthur. But the success of his offensive drew in Chinese forces who counter-attacked with hundreds of thousands of soldiers from the Peoples Volunteer Army. After a stalemate developed, no peace treaty was ever signed.

Military historian Philip D. Chinnery tells the story of the Korean War through dramatic archival photographs supported with detailed captions and an informative text. Many of the images portray the brutal nature of the war, offering a unique insight into the conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/05/22

Currently $1.

*Space Junk: A Military Sci-fi Series (Waymaker Wars Book 1) *




  








Captain Jack Hale and his crew of ragtag scavengers live by a code. They do the job, get paid, and keep their heads down.

Salvaging a distant section of the asteroid belt seemed like the perfect job. But when he and his crew stumble across a mining camp filled with dead bodies, their plans for a quick payday quickly go out the airlock. Especially when they find a scared little girl who knows the truth about the massacre.

When Captain Hale refuses to turn over the survivor to those behind the slaughter, he and his crew become outlaws. Fugitives in a system controlled by an alien AI.

The odds are against him, but Captain Hale has an ace up his sleeve, or rather, in his blood. The secret might just give him an edge to beat Sol Corps at their own game, though exposing it will draw out an old and even more dangerous enemy.

The sins of his past may just be what saves the future for all mankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Complete Genesis Earth Trilogy*




  








The ultimate voyage of discovery ends with the truth about yourself. The ultimate truth requires you to sacrifice your innocence. The ultimate redemption can only be gained after you confront the past.

This omnibus edition contains:

Genesis Earth
Edenfall
The Stars of Redemption


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mongoliad (The Mongoliad Cycle Book 1) *




  






With bonus material! This Kindle edition features extra content only found in the Collector’s Edition of The Mongoliad: Book One, including an illustrated character glossary, a Foreworld map, and Sinner, a prequel to the Mongoliad series.

The first novel to be released in The Foreworld Saga, The Mongoliad: Book One, is an epic-within-an-epic, taking place in 13th century. In it, a small band of warriors and mystics raise their swords to save Europe from a bloodthirsty Mongol invasion. Inspired by their leader (an elder of an order of warrior monks), they embark on a perilous journey and uncover the history of hidden knowledge and conflict among powerful secret societies that had been shaping world events for millennia.

But the saga reaches the modern world via a circuitous route. In the late 19th century, Sir Richard F. Burton, an expert on exotic languages and historical swordsmanship, is approached by a mysterious group of English martial arts aficionados about translating a collection of long-lost manuscripts. Burton dies before his work is finished, and his efforts were thought lost until recently rediscovered by a team of amateur archaeologists in the ruins of a mansion in Trieste, Italy. From this collection of arcana, the incredible tale of The Mongoliad was recreated.

Full of high adventure, unforgettable characters, and unflinching battle scenes, The Mongoliad ignites a dangerous quest where willpower and blades are tested and the scope of world-building is redefined.

A note on this edition:The Mongoliad began as a social media experiment, combining serial story-telling with a unique level of interaction between authors and audience during the creative process. Since its original iteration, The Mongoliad has been restructured, edited, and rewritten under the supervision of its authors to create a more cohesive reading experience and will be published as a trilogy of novels. This edition is the definitive edition and is the authors' preferred text.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mongoliad (The Mongoliad Cycle Book 2) *




  








With bonus material! This Kindle edition features extra content only found in the Collector’s Edition of The Mongoliad: Book Two, including an illustrated character glossary, a Foreworld map, and Dreamer, a prequel to the Mongoliad series.

This riveting second installment in Stephenson and company’s epic tale focuses on the aftermath of the world-shattering Mongolian invasion of 1241 and the difficult paths undertaken by its most resilient survivors.

The Shield Brethren, an order of warrior monks, search for a way to overthrow the horde, even as the invaders take its members hostage. Forced to fight in the Mongols’ Circus of Swords, Haakon must prove his mettle or lose his life in the ring. His bravery may impress the enemy, but freedom remains a distant dream.

Father Rodrigo receives a prophecy from God and believes it’s his mission to deliver the message to Rome. Though a peaceful man, he resigns himself to take up arms in the name of his Lord. Joining his fight to save Christendom are the hunter Ferenc, orphan Ocyrhoe, healer Raphael, and alchemist Yasper, each searching for his place in history.

Deftly blending fact and fantasy, The Mongoliad: Book Two captures the indomitable will to survive against immense odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Airbnb Story: How Three Ordinary Guys Disrupted an Industry, Made Billions . . . and Created Plenty of Controversy *




  








“An engrossing story of audacious entrepreneurism and big-industry disruption, [this] is a tale for our times.” —Charles Duhigg, New York Times–bestselling author of The Power of Habit

An investigative look into a beloved, disruptive, notorious start-up, this is the remarkable behind-the-scenes story of the creation and growth of Airbnb, the online lodging platform that is now the largest provider of accommodations in the world.

At first just the wacky idea of cofounders Brian Chesky, Joe Gebbia, and Nathan Blecharczyk, Airbnb has become indispensable to millions of hosts and travelers around the globe. Fortune editor Leigh Gallagher presents the first nuanced, in-depth look at the Airbnb phenomenon—the successes and controversies alike—and takes us behind the scenes as the company’s young CEO steers into increasingly uncharted waters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*When Broken Glass Floats: Growing Up Under the Khmer Rouge *




  








"A gut-wrenching story told with honesty, restraint, and dignity." —Ha Jin, National Book Award-winning author of Waiting

Chanrithy Him felt compelled to tell of surviving life under the Khmer Rouge in a way "worthy of the suffering which I endured as a child."

In a mesmerizing story, Chanrithy Him vividly recounts her trek through the hell of the "killing fields." She gives us a child's-eye view of a Cambodia where rudimentary labor camps for both adults and children are the norm and modern technology no longer exists. Death becomes a companion in the camps, along with illness. Yet through the terror, the members of Chanrithy's family remain loyal to one another, and she and her siblings who survive will find redeemed lives in America.

A Finalist for the Kiriyama Pacific Rim Book Prize.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Squeezed: Why Our Families Can't Afford America *




  








One of TIME’s Best New Books to Read This Summer

“Brilliant—a keen, elegantly written, and scorching account of the American family today. Through vivid stories, sharp analysis and wit, Quart anatomizes the middle class’s fall while also offering solutions and hope.” 
— Barbara Ehrenreich, author of Nickel and Dimed

Families today are squeezed on every side—from high childcare costs and harsh employment policies to workplaces without paid family leave or even dependable and regular working hours. Many realize that attaining the standard of living their parents managed has become impossible.

Alissa Quart, executive editor of the Economic Hardship Reporting Project, examines the lives of many middle-class Americans who can now barely afford to raise children. Through gripping firsthand storytelling, Quart shows how our country has failed its families. Her subjects—from professors to lawyers to caregivers to nurses—have been wrung out by a system that doesn’t support them, and enriches only a tiny elite.

Interlacing her own experience with close-up reporting on families that are just getting by, Quart reveals parenthood itself to be financially overwhelming, except for the wealthiest. She offers real solutions to these problems, including outlining necessary policy shifts, as well as detailing the DIY tactics some families are already putting into motion, and argues for the cultural reevaluation of parenthood and caregiving.

Writtenin the spirit of Barbara Ehrenreich and Jennifer Senior, Squeezed is an eye-opening page-turner. Powerfully argued, deeply reported, and ultimately hopeful, it casts a bright, clarifying light on families struggling to thrive in an economy that holds too few options. It will make readers think differently about their lives and those of their neighbors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Artifact (A Jaya Jones Treasure Hunt Mystery Book 1)*




  








Read the first book in this USA TODAY bestselling and award-winning cozy mystery series!

When historian Jaya Jones receives a mysterious package containing a jewel-encrusted artifact sent by a murdered man, she discovers the secrets of a lost Indian treasure may be hidden in a Scottish legend. Can Jaya figure out which of the scholars vying for her affections might be the love of her life—and which one is a killer?

From San Francisco to the Highlands of Scotland, Jaya must evade a shadowy stalker as she follows hints from the hastily scrawled note to a remote archaeological dig. Helping her decipher the cryptic clues are her stage magician best friend, a devastatingly handsome art historian with something to hide, and a charming archaeologist running for his life. Jaya must figure out who to trust if she wants to solve the riddle, find the treasure, and make it out of Scotland alive.

This USA TODAY bestselling novel was awarded a Malice Domestic Grant and named a “Best of 2012″ debut novel by Suspense Magazine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hitches, Hideouts, & Homicide (A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series Book 7) *




  








SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE

USA Today Bestselling author Tonya Kappes brings you southern and quirky characters in her mystery series. Her stories are charged with humor, friendship, family and life in small southern towns.

Welcome to Normal, Kentucky~ where nothing is normal.

Everyone in Normal is excited for the Hoe Down to celebrate the opening of the new Old Train Station motel grand opening. The evening comes to an abrupt end when a lightning storm knocks out all the power.

At least, that's what appears to have knocked out the electricity. But things aren't always as they appear. Mae West has a way of sticking her nose where it doesn't belong and finds herself in a dangerous situation when she finds a treasure map that leads to more than just treasure. . . a dead body!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vistas, Vices, & Valentines (A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series Book 24) *




  








Welcome to Normal where nothing is normal!

Join Mae West and the Laundry Club Ladies as they cha cha and twirl their way around Happy Trails Campground as they put on some sleuthing dance shoes to bring closure to this southern and fun cozy Valentine's mystery.

When I begged Hank Sharp to take dance lessons to celebrate Valentine's Day, I knew I was getting more than I had bargained for. But when a dancer's dead body shows up at the height of the competition and Hank is hired to investigate the murder, I had no idea what we were in store for when he had Dottie Swaggert and Henry Bryant go undercover as a dance competition couple to get insider information.

After a little snooping around, we discovered there were deep running feuds and passions behind those sequins and smiles that gave motive and opportunity to kill for the desires to win the most coveted dancing title.

Time is running out and we fear Dottie's life is in danger. Let's face it, she has a hard time keeping her mouth shut. And NO ONE puts Dottie in the corner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Post Mortem (A Mail Carrier Cozy Mystery Book 6) *




  








USA TODAY Bestselling Author Tonya Kappes brings community, friendships, and family together in this heartwarming southern cozy mystery series.

Sugar Creek Gap is a southern small town where everyone puts their differences aside in order to come together for the greater good of the cozy knit community. But when a citizen, Jeff Faulkner, goes missing from the annual Sugar Creek Gap High School fundraiser, the rumor mill starts to turn faster and faster, churning up the past that puts Jeff Faulkner in the spot light. Bernadette Butler, a local mail carrier, hears all the gossip swirling around while delivering the mail on route.

Hearsay says Jeff ran off because his payment for an old gambling debt came due or he ran off with another women making both assumptions irrelevant after Rowena, Bernadette's feline, finds Jeff's lifeless body.

Heartbroken for Jeff's family, Bernie knows all too well what it feels like to become a widow and a son fatherless.

Bernie can't help but collect clues with all the gossip flowing faster than she can deliver the mail, putting her smack dab in the middle of the investigation that has more twists and turns than the roads where Bernie drives her mail carrier truck.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl in the Ground: A completely gripping mystery and suspense thriller (Nikki Hunt Book 4) *




  








She was beautiful: shiny blond hair, crystal blue eyes and the widest smile Nikki had ever seen. She thought back to what she had seen in the ground, the dirt that caked the white bones. All that remained of her now was the silver locket that was still around her neck…

When construction workers unearth a girl’s skeleton in Stillwater, Minnesota, Special Agent Nikki Hunt is called to the scene by her boyfriend Rory. Nikki knows instantly that the girl was murdered, but she is shocked when Rory immediately recognizes her. The victim was his childhood sweetheart, Becky, and he was the last person to see her before she went missing twenty-four years ago.

With the love of her life now a potential suspect, Nikki is forced to take a step back from the case. But then her colleague Liam finds lies in Rory’s statement – it appears that Becky may have been carrying Rory’s child when she was killed. Despite this, Nikki still thinks he could be innocent, and knows she must find the real killer herself if Rory stands any chance of walking free.

When Nikki finds a potential link to two pregnant girls who were found murdered years before it’s clear that this is the most twisted killer that she has ever faced. And then another girl goes missing from Stillwater. Can Nikki unearth the truth and protect the man she loves? And will she find the missing girl in time to save her life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Safe Place: A Novel *




  








Superbly tense and oozing with atmosphere, Anna Downes's debut, The Safe Place, is the perfect summer suspense, with the modern gothic feel of Ruth Ware and the morally complex family dynamics of Lisa Jewell.

Welcome to paradise...will you ever be able to leave?

Emily is a mess.

Emily Proudman just lost her acting agent, her job, and her apartment in one miserable day.

Emily is desperate.

Scott Denny, a successful and charismatic CEO, has a problem that neither his business acumen nor vast wealth can fix. Until he meets Emily.

Emily is perfect.

Scott offers Emily a summer job as a housekeeper on his remote, beautiful French estate. Enchanted by his lovely wife Nina, and his eccentric young daughter, Aurelia, Emily falls headlong into this oasis of wine-soaked days by the pool. But soon Emily realizes that Scott and Nina are hiding dangerous secrets, and if she doesn't play along, the consequences could be deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Witch Hunter *




  








AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

A shocking murder in an affluent Helsinki suburb has ties to witchcraft and the occult in this thrilling U.S. debut from Finnish author Max Seeck.
A bestselling author’s wife has been found dead in a gorgeous black evening gown, sitting at the head of an empty dining table. Her most chilling feature—her face is frozen in a ghastly smile.

At first it seems as though a deranged psychopath is reenacting the gruesome murders from the Witch Hunt trilogy, bestsellers written by the victim’s husband. But investigator Jessica Niemi soon realizes she’s not looking for a single killer but rather for dozens of believers in a sinister form of witchcraft who know her every move and are always one step ahead.

As the bodies start piling up, Jessica knows they won’t stop until they get what they want. And when her dark past comes to light, Jessica finds herself battling her own demons while desperately trying to catch a coven of killers before they claim their next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Woman on the Bridge: You saw The Girl on the Train. You watched The Woman in the Window. *




  








Strangers On A Train meets The Pact in this high concept thriller: daring, dramatic and totally original, I loved it.' Gillian McAllister

How far would you go to save a perfect stranger?

Maggie is trapped. Dumped on her wedding day, rejected by her family and hounded by a man determined to make her suffer.

Charlotte is desperate. Double-crossed by her only friend and facing total ruin, she will go to any lengths to save what matters.

Two women, one night. A decision that will change everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Before She Was Found: A Novel *




  








A gripping thriller about three young girlfriends, a dark obsession and a chilling crime that shakes up a quiet Iowa town, from the New York Times bestselling author of The Weight of Silence.

For twelve-year-old Cora Landry and her friends Violet and Jordyn, it was supposed to be an ordinary sleepover—movies and Ouija and talking about boys. But when they decide to sneak out to go to the abandoned rail yard on the outskirts of town, little do they know that their innocent games will have dangerous consequences.

Later that night, Cora Landry is discovered on the tracks, bloody and clinging to life, her friends nowhere to be found. Soon their small rural town is thrust into a maelstrom. Who would want to hurt a young girl like Cora—and why? In an investigation that leaves no stone unturned, everyone is a suspect and no one can be trusted—not even those closest to Cora.

Before She Was Found is a timely and gripping thriller about friendship and betrayal, about the power of social pressure and the price of needing to fit in. It is about the great lengths a parent will go to protect their child and keep them safe—even if that means burying the truth, no matter the cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Saving Noah *




  








We forgive murderers, not pedophiles.

Not since Lionel Shriver brought us We Need to Talk About Kevin has a writer delved into the complexities of a disturbed mother/son relationship. Until now.

Meet Noah—an A-honor roll student, award-winning swimmer, and small-town star destined for greatness. There weren’t any signs that something was wrong until the day he confesses to molesting little girls during swim team practice. He’s sentenced to eighteen months in a juvenile sexual rehabilitation center.

His mother, Adrianne, refuses to turn her back on him despite his horrific crimes, but her husband won’t allow Noah back into their home. In a series of shocking and shattering revelations, Adrianne is forced to make the hardest decision of her life. Just how far will she go to protect her son?

Saving Noah challenges everything you think you know about teenage sexual offenders. It will keep you up at night long after you've read the last page, questioning beliefs you once thought were true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*DEAD ON DELIVERY an utterly gripping British crime thriller (Detective Ray Paterson crime thrillers Book 8 ) *




  








Discover a crime thriller full of shocking twists by one of the most exciting authors you’ll read this year.

Meet Paterson and Clocks. The police detectives who never play by the rules.

YOU WON’T WANT TO PUT THIS DOWN, PAGE AFTER PAGE OF ACTION AND CLIFFHANGERS . . .

The city of London. Morning rush hour. The police pull over a motorcycle courier for a trivial offence. He doesn’t stop. The police give high-speed chase.

He jumps a red light and is mown down by an oncoming car. Killed on impact.

Detectives Paterson and Clocks arrive at a scene of carnage. Large plastic boxes are scattered across the road. Their lids open, their contents warming up in the early morning sun. A traffic officer comforts a distraught woman driver. The courier’s body lies nearby, his left leg bent at an awkward angle, his head at another: the loser of this particular meeting of metal and plastic.

The detectives take a closer look at the boxes. It’s one of the worst things they’ve ever seen. And they’ve seen some very bad things.

This discovery leads Paterson and Clocks on their most dangerous investigation yet — and into the path of Alicia Warren, a ruthless international businesswoman who will kill to keep her profits flowing.

And if that’s not enough, Johnny Clocks, England’s most foul-mouthed detective, is trying to keep his new wife happy while building a relationship with the 24-year-old son he never knew he had.

A RACE-AGAINST-TIME THRILLER WHICH WILL HAVE YOU TOTALLY ADDICTED.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Never the Crime (The Charlie-316 Series Book 2) *




  








The Tyler Garrett Saga Continues…

Spokane Police Officer Tyler Garrett is a man of many different images. To the public, he is a once-maligned and now redeemed cop, the victim of public prejudice and city politics. To the Chief of Police and the Mayor, he is a good cop, falsely accused and thankfully back to work. To his wife, a man she no longer knows. And to those who know his secret, he is the most terrible thing any police officer can be—a traitor to his badge.

Clear of the controversy that surrounded him less than two years ago, Garrett is moving on and getting his life back in order. Meanwhile, Detective Wardell Clint remains on the hunt for any evidence against him that proves what Clint already knows—that Tyler Garrett is dirty. Clint has vowed to stop at nothing to bring down Garrett once and for all.

In the midst of Clint’s efforts, a rash of new city hall scandals break out, including a suspicious death, and Tyler Garrett inserts himself into the investigation. But he isn’t the only one. No one seems immune to being drawn into the web of dirty politics. Officer Gary Stone, assigned as a liaison to city hall, finds himself thrown into the midst of this maelstrom, struggling as his loyalties and ethics are challenged. The mayor, the chief, councilmembers, police captains, and news reporters all square off, each with their own agenda.

Before it ends, everyone will learn that it’s never the crime that causes downfall, but the following cover-up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Badge Heavy (The Charlie-316 Series Book 3) *




  








When the Spokane Police Anti-Crime Team (ACT) was formed, the expectation was that its efforts would make a dent in the city’s rising crime rate. In only its first few weeks of existence, the team has done even better than hoped for, racking up arrests and seizures of guns, drugs, money, and stolen cars. Everyone from the mayor to the citizenry seems happy with ACT’s swift results.

But there are darker agendas surrounding this team. Bonds of loyalty are being forged, secret schemes made, and suspicions are focused in all directions. In the midst of run-and-gun police work, officers will discover that not everything is as it seems. Who to trust becomes a life and death question for everyone involved.

In this third installment of the Officer Tyler Garrett saga, the stakes have risen even higher. Garrett seeks to solidify his position. Officer Gary Stone undergoes a surprising metamorphosis. Captain Farrell tries to bring the situation to a head. Rookie Jun Yang struggles to find her place, while Officer Ray Zielinski must repay a debt that threatens to land him in greater danger. Meanwhile, Detective Wardell Clint continues to gnaw at the bone of the case that has consumed him for almost two years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Code Four (The Charlie-316 Series Book 4) *




  








The last two years have been tumultuous ones for the Spokane Police Department. On the surface, the agency has suffered from scandal and police officer deaths. Underneath, a secret and deadly game of cat and mouse has played out.

Now the Department of Justice has sent investigators to determine if federal intervention is needed. Their presence disrupts everyone’s agenda and threatens to expose dark secrets. Goals shift from winning situations to simply surviving.

Not everyone will.

In this tense and explosive final installment of the Tyler Garrett saga, everyone’s true nature is laid bare. Garrett scrambles to maintain what he has built. Chief Baumgartner tries to protect his department. Captain Farrell’s plans crumble around him, and Officer Ray Zielinski’s career is at risk. Meanwhile, DOJ supervisor Édelie Durand diligently follows the facts where they lead. And through it all, the unflappable Detective Clint keeps his eyes firmly on the prize—Officer Tyler Garrett.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Spiraled (Callahan & McLane Book 3)*




  








A Wall Street Journal bestseller and Daphne du Maurier Award winner.

FBI Special Agent Ava McLane solves crimes; she doesn’t witness them. When she’s trapped in a mall without her weapon as a shooter picks off victims, she hides with a wounded teen and prays for her survival.

But that’s only the beginning…

An epidemic of mass shootings has swept across Oregon. The young shooters terrify the public, committing random murders before taking their own lives. The task force assembled to solve the case—which includes Ava’s boyfriend, detective Mason Callahan—remains stumped. And on top of this chaos, Ava’s troubled twin sister reappears, throwing Ava’s already-tumultuous life into a tailspin.

An old-fashioned cop with a strong sense of duty, Mason struggles to find the cause of the shootings as workaholic Ava spins ever closer to breaking down. But can one detective save the lives of countless innocents—and prevent the woman he loves from going over the edge?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder One (Ben Kincaid series Book 10) *




  








A cop killing pits defense attorney Ben Kincaid against the boys in blue in this national bestseller. “Outstanding . . . amazing . . . You never see the ending coming” (Tulsa World).

It is one of the most gruesome murders Oklahoma has ever seen. A horribly mutilated man is found chained to a statue in the middle of downtown Tulsa, secured so tightly that it takes the police hours to get him down. As the city’s workforce stares, the police realize something terrible: The victim is one of their own.

They arrest the dead cop’s girlfriend, a nineteen-year-old stripper whose camera-ready appearance quickly turns the trial into a media circus. And when idealistic young defense attorney Ben Kincaid gets the dancer off on a technicality, the city erupts. Unable to try their suspect a second time, the Tulsa police build a case against Kincaid, arresting him after they stumble across the murder weapon in his office. Every instrument in the state’s justice system is turned against him, but Kincaid isn’t worried. He’s faced worse odds before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Diamond Reef: A Chase Gordon Tropical Thriller (Chase Gordon Tropical Thrillers Book 1) *




  







Chase Gordon has the life. The former Marine works part-time as a bartender to support his life island-hopping on his 40-foot sailboat.When the pretty young wife of one of his fellow Marines shows up looking for her husband, Chase steps in to help her out.Immediately, he finds himself in a stand-off between one of South Florida's most dangerous drug dealers and the D.E.A. Now, he's left wondering what kind of trouble his friend might be facing. Can Chase even save him?Filled with action and adventure, Chase Gordon is the next Travis McGee.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Shark Pass: A Chase Gordon Tropical Thriller (Chase Gordon Tropical Thrillers Book 7) *




  







Chase is on a hunt for a missing kid–his nephew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Livia Lone (A Livia Lone Novel Book 1) *




  








“An absolutely first-rate thriller.” —New York Times Book Review

Seattle PD sex-crimes detective Livia Lone knows the monsters she hunts. Sold by her Thai parents along with her little sister, Nason; abused by the men who trafficked them; marooned in America…the only thing that kept Livia alive as a teenager was her determination to find Nason.

Livia has never stopped looking. And she copes with her failure to protect her sister by doing everything she can to put predators in prison.

Or, when that fails, by putting them in the ground.

But when a fresh lead offers new hope of finding Nason and the men who trafficked them both, Livia will have to go beyond just being a cop. Beyond even being a vigilante. She’ll have to relive the horrors of the past. Take on one of the most powerful men in the US government. And uncover a conspiracy of almost unimaginable evil.

In every way, it’s an unfair fight. But Livia has two advantages: her unending love for Nason—

And a lifelong lust for vengeance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blue Madagascar: A Fast-Paced, High-Octane Spy Thriller *




  








From the NYT's Bestselling Author Of "Homeland: Carrie's Run" comes a Gripping New Action Thriller

After Carrie Mathison, there's a bold new heroine in town.

She was a throwaway kid from the mean streets of Central Los Angeles. Now a Homeland Security Special Agent, the future of America may depend on what she does next.


A Presidential candidate commits suicide, and no one knows why. A mysterious man is killed during a jewel heist on the French Riviera. Intelligence agencies around the world are scrambling. U.S. Homeland Security sends the one woman who might be able to solve the secret of "Blue Madagascar" before it's too late. The trail leads her on a cat-and-mouse chase across Europe. But others are interested – and they will kill to get it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fire & Blood: A History of Mexico*




  








Mexican history comes to life in this “fascinating” work by the author of Lone Star: A History of Texas and the Texans (The Christian Science Monitor).

Fire & Blood brilliantly depicts the succession of tribes and societies that have variously called Mexico their home, their battleground, and their legacy. This is the tale of the indigenous people who forged from this rugged terrain a wide-ranging civilization; of the Olmec, Maya, Toltec, and Aztec dynasties, which exercised their sophisticated powers through bureaucracy and religion; of the Spanish conquistadors, whose arrival heralded death, disease, and a new vision of continental domination. Author T. R. Fehrenbach connects these threads with the story of modern-day, independent Mexico, a proud nation struggling to balance its traditions against opportunities that often seem tantalizingly out of reach.

From the Mesoamerican empires to the Spanish Conquest and the Mexican Revolution, peopled by the legendary personalities of Mexican history—Montezuma, Cortés, Santa Anna, Juárez, Maximilian, Díaz, Pancho Villa, and Zapata—Fire & Blood is a “deftly organized and well-researched” work of popular history (Library Journal).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Barbarossa & the Retreat to Moscow: Recollections of Soviet Fighter Pilots on the Eastern Front (The Red Air Force at War) *




  








Red Army Air Force pilots share their stories of WWII combat and life on the front lines in this collection of interviews with Russian war veterans.

The onset of war in the summer of 1941 was a disaster for the Soviet Air Force. In a matter of weeks, most of the Soviet frontline aircraft were destroyed by the Luftwaffe onslaught, and the casualty rate among the pilots was cripplingly high. Yet the surviving few learned a great deal from their harrowing battle experience. In time, they formed the core of the fighter force that turned the tables on the Germans and eventually won air superiority over the Eastern Front.

In Barbarossa and the Retreat to Moscow, Soviet fighter pilots share their recollections of going into battle against the relentless German invaders. Organized chronologically, the interviews in this volume tell the story of devastating defeats in 1941, the difficulties of regrouping and retraining, and the ultimate victory of 1945.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*On Celestial Wings: U.S. Army Air Force Navigators in World War II*




  








On Celestial Wings, first published in 1995 recounts the training, deployment, and war-time experiences of a number of U.S. Air Force navigators during World War II. Included are 17 pages of photographs. Author Edgar Whitcomb (1917-2016) served as governor of the state of Indiana from 1969-1973, and in later life made a number of solo sailing voyages before returning to his home state.

From the Foreword by Col Charles Mott: In November 1940, 44 young military cadets graduated from the first Army Air Corps Navigational Class at Miami University in Coral Gables, Florida. The cadets came from all parts of the United States-from the urban areas of the East Coast, westward to the Appalachian Mountains, to the Midwest and prairie states, to the Rocky Mountains, and the West Coast. These young men came from the inner cities, the farmlands, the mountains, and coastal regions, and they were all volunteers. Most were college-educated and in the prime of life. World War II was raging in Europe and it was becoming increasingly difficult for the United States to remain neutral. A few farsighted men in our small Army Air Corps saw the essential requirement for trained celestial navigators in our military aircraft.

The instructor for this navigational class was a 34-year-old high school dropout by the name of Charles J. Lunn. Charlie Lunn had first learned the art of celestial navigation aboard freighter ships in the Caribbean and later as the navigator aboard Pan American Airline planes flying to Europe and Asia.

This book was written by one of those young navigators, Edgar D. Whitcomb, from Hayden, Indiana. Ed Whitcomb tells about these young comrades-in-arms and draws vivid word portraits of them as we learn of their assignments to Air Corps units. We learn how they survived and how some died in World War II. We learn about Ed’s own pre-Pearl Harbor assignment with the 19th Bombardment Group at Clark Field in the Philippines and the unfortunate, and perhaps inexcusable, decision not to deploy our B-17 Flying Fortress bombers immediately after the attack on Pearl Harbor resulting in the loss of 40 percent of those aircraft as they sat parked at Clark Field when the Japanese destroyed that vital military air base on the afternoon of 8 December 1941.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/05/22.

Currently $2.

*Call-Sign KLUSO: An American Fighter Pilot in Mr. Reagan’s Air Force *




  








Eagle pilot Rick “Kluso” Tollini’s life has embodied childhood dreams and the reality of what the American experience could produce. In his memoir, Call Sign KLUSO, Rick puts the fraught minutes above the Iraqi desert that made him an ace into the context of a full life; exploring how he came to be flying a F-15C in Desert Storm, and how that day became a pivotal moment in his life.

Rick’s first experience of flying was in a Piper PA-18 over 1960s’ California as a small boy, and his love of flying through his teenage years was fostered by his pilot father, eventually blossoming into a decision to join the Air Force as a pilot in his late twenties. Having trained to fly jets he was assigned to fly the F-15 Eagle with the “Dirty Dozen,” the 12th Tactical Fighter Squadron, at Kadena AB, Japan before returning Stateside to the 58th Tactical Fighter Squadron “The Gorillas.” Throughout training, Reagan’s fighter pilots expected to face the Soviet Union, but Rick’s first combat deployment was Desert Storm. He recounts the planning, the preparation, and the missions, the life of a fighter pilot in a combat zone and the reality of combat. Rick’s aerial victory was one of 16 accumulated by the Gorillas, the most by any squadron during Desert Storm.

Returning from the combat skies of Iraq, Rick continued a successful fulfilling Air Force career until, struggling to make sense of his life, he turned to Buddhism. His practice led him to leave the Air Force, to find a new vocation, and to finally come to terms with shooting down that MiG-25 Foxbat in the desert all those years before. Most importantly, he came to a deeper understanding of the importance of our shared humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/06/22.

Currently $2.

*Once Dead (The Rho Agenda Inception Book 1) *




  








Jack Gregory, the CIA's top assassin, bleeds out on a Calcutta operating table and is about to die.

But an alien entity has other plans for him.

If Jack is willing to act as a human host for this dark figure, he lives. Jack takes the deal. One year later, he is internationally known as The Ripper, fixer for hire, and finds himself increasingly drawn to dire, world-shattering events. Suffering strange premonitions and compulsions, Jack has more questions than answers. What destiny does this alien mind foresee? Why has it chosen him?

From bestselling author Richard Phillips comes a globe-spanning sci-fi thriller series with a twist ... culminating in the cataclysmic events that set the stage for The Rho Agenda.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dead Shift (The Rho Agenda Inception Book 3) *




  








With the final chapter of the Rho Agenda Inception, all secrets will be revealed. Who is the alien mind haunting Jack “The Ripper” Gregory? What is the purpose of the immensely powerful Sun Staff? And how will the culmination of these events set the stage for the Rho Agenda?

In this page-turning sci-fi adventure, the NSA’s most brilliant hacker is abducted and the world stands on the brink of cyberwar. The Ripper and his ghost team commandos are called to action, battling a host of enemies ranging from a genius tech-billionaire and the Chinese government to an emerging superintelligence capable of bringing the world to its knees. With every threat in play, Jack must confront his alien passenger and regain some semblance of self-control. As the origins of the Rho Agenda come to light, Jack struggles to embrace his destiny. But how can even one such as he prevail against an existential threat to humanity?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sherlock Holmes: Adventures in the Realms of H.G. Wells: Volume 1 (Sherlock & HG Wells) *




  








The World's Greatest Detective in the Realms of the Master of Science Fiction!

Imagine Holmes trying to solve the case of an invisible man attacking London - matching wits with a traveler from out of time - tracking down a human/feline hybrid - using his deductive skills to help fight Martian and lunar invaders! These are just some of the quirky stories included in Sherlock Holmes: Adventures in the Realms of H.G. Wells.

This one-of-a-kind two volume anthology features traditional Sherlock Holmes stories blended with one or more tales from H.G. Wells including:

•The War of the Worlds
•The Island of Dr. Moreau
•The First Men in the Moon
•The Time Machine
•The Invisible Man
•The New Accelerator
•The Man Who Could Work Miracles
•The Country of the Blind
•And many more!!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Half Human: Spaceship Huey Adventures Book One (A Shifter Space Opera) *




  








Last time they met, she promised to kill him. Now their lives depend on each other. What could possibly go wrong?

Out of work shifter Clifford Crane was finally getting things back together when he ran afoul of the most powerful oligarch on the planet Corsair. It nearly cost him his life. Rescued by a creature from his past he hoped never to see again, he owes a debt to a dragon, one of the most dangerous species in the galaxy.

Payback is joining Half Human Enterprises, an eclectic mix of scientists, technicians, and forgotten heroes who want to take down the paramilitary corporation controlling commerce in the human colonies. It’s an ambitious undertaking. Not humanly possible. No problem for this group, though. They’re only half human.

HHE wants Crane for an undercover mission to expose the very oligarch who is seeking revenge. They have the best cosmetic surgeons to construct his disguise and a dangerous experimental technique to suppress his immune system so he can’t shift out of it. With luck, he’ll survive. He’s hopeful …

… until he meets his partner, Heather Felton. She’s a deadly female alpha who once promised to kill him if ever they met again. She’s in charge of the mission, and she has no problem with putting his life on the line.

Growl and howl with Clifford Crane and the crew of the SS Huey on their latest adventure. Get Half Human today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pirate of the Prophecy (Empress of the Endless Sea Book 1) *




  








On the world of Dematr, the Emperor and his legions rule over the lands on the eastern side of the Sea of Bakre, and the Great Guilds rule over the Emperor and his subjects. The Mechanics Guild, whose members claim they came from the stars, controls technology far beyond that of the swords and sailing ships of the common people, while the Mage Guild wields strange powers that terrify all who face them.

Jules, an orphan from the Imperial city of Landfall, has fought her way up to become an officer in training with the Emperor’s fleet. But her plans and her life are shattered when a Mage prophesizes that a daughter of her line will one day overthrow the Great Guilds and free the world. In that moment, the prophecy takes over her life. The Mages plot to kill her, the Mechanics try to find ways to use her, and the Emperor seeks to coerce her into having his children.

Unwilling to surrender her life to serving the prophecy, Jules makes her escape by joining the crew of a pirate ship. As she fights for her comrades’ freedom as well as her own, she learns that the world is finally changing. But if that change triggers all-out war between the Great Guilds and the Empire, it may well devastate the world rather than free it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kingdoms at War: An Epic Fantasy Adventure (Dragon Gate Book 1)*




  








As a cartography student, Jak has always dreamed of finding the lost dragon gate and exploring and mapping distant worlds.

Developing magical powers and becoming a powerful wizard? Not a chance.

Wizards are cruel and inhumane, warring with each other from their great sky cities and keeping most of humanity enslaved. Jak wants nothing to do with them.

But when he and his archaeologist mother unearth the gate, they attract the attention of the very wizards they sought to avoid. Even more troubling, Jak starts developing magical powers of his own, powers that could rival those of the great rulers.

Fate may have given him the opportunity to change the world.

But the wizard rulers don’t like change, and when they detect threats, they send their elite assassins to eliminate them.

If Jak can’t unlock the power of the gate, and the powers within himself, the world will remain enslaved forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Field Guide to Dumb Birds of North America *




  








National bestselling book: Featured on Midwest, Mountain Plains, New Atlantic, Northern, Pacific Northwest and Southern Regional Indie Bestseller Lists

Perfect book for the birder and anti-birder alike

A humorous look at 50 common North American dumb birds: For those who have a disdain for birds or bird lovers with a sense of humor, this snarky, illustrated handbook is equal parts profane, funny, and—let's face it—true.

Featuring common North American birds, such as the White-Breasted Butt Nugget and the Goddamned Canada Goose (or White-Breasted Nuthatch and Canada Goose for the layperson), Matt Kracht identifies all the idiots in your backyard and details exactly why they suck with humorous, yet angry, ink drawings. With The Field Guide to Dumb Birds of North America, you won't need to wonder what all that racket is anymore!
• Each entry is accompanied by facts about a bird's (annoying) call, its (dumb) migratory pattern, its (downright tacky) markings, and more.
• The essential guide to all things wings with migratory maps, tips for birding, musings on the avian population, and the ethics of birdwatching.
• Matt Kracht is an amateur birder, writer, and illustrator who enjoys creating books that celebrate the humor inherent in life's absurdities. Based in Seattle, he enjoys gazing out the window at the beautiful waters of Puget Sound and making fun of birds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Summer House: A Novel *




  








When Flossy Merrill summons her children to the beloved family beach house to celebrate their father’s eightieth birthday, both cherished memories and long-kept secrets come to light in this charming and lyrical novel from the author of The Lake Season and Mystic Summer.

Flossy Merrill has managed to—somewhat begrudgingly—gather her three ungrateful grown children from their dysfunctional lives for a summer reunion at the family’s Rhode Island beach house. Clementine, her youngest child and a young mother of two small children, has caused Flossy the most worry after enduring a tragically life-altering year. But Samuel and his partner Evan are not far behind in their ability to alarm: their prospective adoption search has just taken a heart-wrenching turn. Only Paige, the eldest of the headstrong Merrill clan, is her usual self: arriving precisely on time with her well-adapted teens. Little does her family know that she, too, is facing personal struggles of her own.

No matter. With her family finally congregated under one seaside roof, Flossy is determined to steer her family back on course even as she prepares to reveal the fate of the summer house that everyone has thus far taken for granted: she’s selling it. The Merrill children are both shocked and outraged and each returns to memories of their childhoods at their once beloved summer house—the house where they have not only grown up, but from which they have grown away. With each lost in their respective heartaches, Clementine, Samuel, and Paige will be forced to reconsider what really matters before they all say goodbye to a house that not only defined their summers, but, ultimately, the ways in which they define themselves. Featuring McKinnon’s “sharp and evocative” (Kirkus Reviews) voice, this warm-hearted novel is perfect for fans of Elin Hilderbrand and Mary Alice Monroe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Liars' Club: A Memoir *




  








“Wickedly funny and always movingly illuminating, thanks to kick-ass storytelling and a poet's ear.” –Oprah.com

The New York Times bestselling, hilarious tale of Mary Karr’s hardscrabble Texas childhood that Oprah.com calls the best memoir of a generation.

The Liars’ Club took the world by storm and raised the art of the memoir to an entirely new level, bringing about a dramatic revival of the form. Karr’s comic childhood in an east Texas oil town brings us characters as darkly hilarious as any of J. D. Salinger’s—a hard-drinking daddy, a sister who can talk down the sheriff at age twelve, and an oft-married mother whose accumulated secrets threaten to destroy them all. This unsentimental and profoundly moving account of an apocalyptic childhood is as “funny, lively, and un-put-downable” (USA Today) today as it ever was.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Conflict in Ukraine: The Unwinding of the Post-Cold War Order (Boston Review Originals)*




  








One of The New York Times’ “6 Books to Read for Context on Ukraine”

“A short and insightful primer” to the crisis in Ukraine and its implications for both the Crimean Peninsula and Russia’s relations with the West (New York Review of Books)

The current conflict in Ukraine has spawned the most serious crisis between Russia and the West since the end of the Cold War. It has undermined European security, raised questions about NATO's future, and put an end to one of the most ambitious projects of U.S. foreign policy—building a partnership with Russia. It also threatens to undermine U.S. diplomatic efforts on issues ranging from terrorism to nuclear proliferation. And in the absence of direct negotiations, each side is betting that political and economic pressure will force the other to blink first. Caught in this dangerous game of chicken, the West cannot afford to lose sight of the importance of stable relations with Russia.

This book puts the conflict in historical perspective by examining the evolution of the crisis and assessing its implications both for the Crimean Peninsula and for Russia’s relations with the West more generally. Experts in the international relations of post-Soviet states, political scientists Rajan Menon and Eugene Rumer clearly show what is at stake in Ukraine, explaining the key economic, political, and security challenges and prospects for overcoming them. They also discuss historical precedents, sketch likely outcomes, and propose policies for safeguarding U.S.-Russia relations in the future. In doing so, they provide a comprehensive and accessible study of a conflict whose consequences will be felt for many years to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Down the Hatch Complete Series 6 Book Box Set *




  








Helga, a witch with fiery silver eyes, owns the antique store in town. She with her sister Gwen and the gals from the local hair salon find themselves involved in various murder mysteries. Is the town fighting a an evil paranormal force? Or does evil have a more pristine face?

*Find out in the Complete 6 Book Box Set Series*

This Box Set Includes These Books

Down the Hatch
Down But Not Dead
Down and Out
Down and Dirty
Down in Flames
Down For the Count


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Case of the Fleet-Footed Mummy (Corgi Case Files Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*





  








“Never fear, the ghosties and goblins and, oh, yes, one rampaging mummy, will surely meet their match when Sherlock enters the case. Perfect Howl-o-ween reading. Give it a try!” – J. Price, 5 stars on Amazon

When a traveling Egyptian exhibit stops in picturesque Pomme Valley, all hell breaks loose after a valuable artifact is stolen and a dead body turns up in an unexpected location. The prime suspect has already been identified but there’s a catch: he’s over 3,000 years old.

Zack, along with corgis Sherlock and Watson, comes to the aid of Detective Vance Samuelson.
Can the unlikely trio help solve the case before Samuelson's wife is implicated in the theft? Are there any truths to the reported sightings of a mummy wandering aimlessly through town? Was the mummy responsible for the theft, as many have chosen to believe?

Pomme Valley’s newest crime-fighting crusaders are on the case with Sherlock, new pack mate Watson, and their reluctant human, Zack. Can they solve the murder and locate the missing loot before any more misfortune can befall the town?

Readers are loving this cozy mystery series with its indomitable dog sleuths. Meet Zack and the corgis, Sherlock and Watson, in this delightful series that pulls you right in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wild Pitch (The Sheriff Chick Charleston Mysteries) *




  








From a Pulitzer Prize–winning novelist of the American West comes the first installment in a mystery series as entertaining as the Montana sky is big

A self-made cattle baron with a bad habit of letting his stock graze on his neighbors’ property, Buster Hogue has stepped on plenty of toes in Midbury, Montana. But orneriness is a virtue in this rough and beautiful land, and Buster’s disputes have always ended amicably—until tonight. Shot in the head at a picnic outside town, the crusty old rancher is rushed to the hospital barely alive. On a night when the moon shone bright enough to take target practice by, no one saw who pulled the trigger or where the bullet came from.

With a plethora of motives and no real evidence, Sheriff Chick Charleston sets out to solve his first case of attempted murder. Aided by his eager sidekick, seventeen-year-old local pitching prospect Jason Beard, the sheriff employs every ounce of his wit, intelligence, and intuition to track down the ruthless sniper. The trail ends in a climactic showdown that will change the investigative duo’s lives forever.

Populated with a colorful cast of local characters and enlivened by a wry humor and A. B. Guthrie Jr.’s keen appreciation for the rhythms of small-town Western life, Wild Pitch is the story of an impossible crime and the two men clever enough to solve it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*No Second Wind (The Sheriff Chick Charleston Mysteries) *




  








A harsh winter and a heated land dispute make for a deadly combination in this gripping installment of A. B. Guthrie Jr.’s acclaimed mystery series 

It’s forty degrees below zero in Midbury, Montana, and the cattle are dying. Not from the frigid temperatures, but under bizarre circumstances that stir up rumors of blood cults and UFOs. As if that weren’t bad enough, a strip-mining company has moved into town with plans to tear apart the land in search of coal.

Sheriff Chick Charleston and his loyal sidekick, Jason, try to keep tensions between the outsiders and the locals from boiling over, but when a murder occurs at the Chicken Shack, the miners’ local hangout, the situation threatens to spin out of control. To save a community and a way of life that mean everything to them, the sheriff and Jase must track down a killer whose blood runs as cold as a Great Plains winter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in the Cotswolds (The Sheriff Chick Charleston Mysteries) *




  








A Montana sheriff solves a quintessentially English mystery in this lively episode in A. B. Guthrie Jr.’s beloved suspense series

Sheriff Chick Charleston is used to the big sky, wide-open spaces, and no-nonsense attitude of the American West. But when his wife suggests a trip to England to research her family history, he is happy to tag along. The Cotswolds may not be Montana, but the rolling green hills have a majestic beauty all their own. No sooner does the sheriff begin to relax, however, than his vacation is interrupted by murder.

An American tourist is found face down in the Ram’s Head Inn with a knife buried deep in his back. Fearing scandal and international headlines, the local constabulary asks Charleston for help in questioning the other Yankees visiting this quaint country village. He may be a fish out of water, but the sheriff’s hard-won experience and keen understanding of human nature soon lead him deep into a tangled web of local intrigue.

Filled with the droll humor, meticulous plotting, and unforgettable character studies that distinguish Guthrie’s award-winning Western fiction, Murder in the Cotswolds provides delightfully unexpected entertainment from one of America’s most acclaimed authors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl in the Manor (Emma Griffin® FBI Mystery Book 3) *




  








The sound of a blood curdling scream echoed through the manor.
Her pleas ignored, her screams unheard. Tomorrow would not come for Everly Zara…
What does the death of a young child, and the sudden death of the girl in the manor have in common?
Was it simply just a coincidence, or is there something far more disturbing than anyone could ever imagine?

Everly Zara, a beautiful young woman, is found dead in the bedroom of the manor.
The news is shocking and disturbing to everyone who knows her.
But the heartbreaking death of a beautiful young woman may not be as straightforward as everyone thought.

The further Emma dives into the case, the more she realizes, everything is not as it seems.
As secrets from Everly's past rise to the surface and the shocking nature of it discovered.
Emma must unravel the truth before she becomes a victim herself. In the close-knit town of Sherwood, something or someone is coming for Emma Griffin.
With her past constantly haunting her, and the disturbing nature of this mystery. Nothing is what it seems, yet everything feels so familiar.
Emma is left to wonder if she is really losing her mind.

How deep down the rabbit hole will Emma go to find out the truth of her past?
How far will she go to find out the truth behind Everly Zara's death?
One thing's for certain, Emma's entire world will be forever changed once the truth is revealed.

The Girl in the Manor is the third book in the Emma Griffin Mystery series, it can be read as a standalone. *Inspired by many true and cruel events. All characters appearing in this work are fictitious. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead, is purely coincidental.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder in the Neighborhood: The true story of America’s first recorded mass shooting *




  








On 6 September 1949, twenty-eight-year-old Howard Barton Unruh shot thirteen people in less than twelve minutes on his block in East Camden, New Jersey. The shocking true story of the first recorded mass shooting in America has never been told, until now.

The sky was cloudless that morning when twelve-year-old Raymond Havens left his home on River Road. His grandmother had sent him to get a haircut at the barbershop across the street—where he was about to witness his neighbor and friend Howard open fire on the customers inside.

Told through the eyes of young Raymond, who had visited Howard regularly to listen to his war stories, and the mother trying to piece together the disturbing inner workings of her son’s mind, Murder in the Neighborhood uncovers the chilling true story of Howard Unruh, the quiet loner who meticulously plotted his revenge on the neighbors who shunned him and became one of America’s first mass killers.

With Ellen’s access to Howard’s diaries, newly released police reports and psychiatric records alongside interviews with surviving family members, Murder in the Neighborhood is a compulsive page-turner that will have you asking—how well do we ever really know those around us? Are we ever really safe?

A gripping untold true story that will leave your heart pounding. Perfect for fans of In Cold Blood, If You Tell and American Predator.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sisters: A Novel *




  








A NEW YORK TIMES NOTABLE BOOK OF THE YEAR

“[A] skillfully crafted gothic mystery . . . Johnson pulls off a great feat in this book.” —Financial Times

“It reminded me, in its general refusal to play nice, of early Ian McEwan.” —The New York Times Book Review

“Johnson crafts an aching thriller about the dangers of loving too intensely.” —Time

From a Booker Prize finalist and international literary star: a blazing portrait of one darkly riveting sibling relationship, from the inside out.

“One of her generation’s most intriguing authors” (Entertainment Weekly), Daisy Johnson is the youngest writer to have been shortlisted for the Man Booker Prize. Now she returns with Sisters, a haunting story about two sisters caught in a powerful emotional web and wrestling to understand where one ends and the other begins.

Born just ten months apart, July and September are thick as thieves, never needing anyone but each other. Now, following a case of school bullying, the teens have moved away with their single mother to a long-abandoned family home near the shore. In their new, isolated life, July finds that the deep bond she has always shared with September is shifting in ways she cannot entirely understand. A creeping sense of dread and unease descends inside the house. Meanwhile, outside, the sisters push boundaries of behavior—until a series of shocking encounters tests the limits of their shared experience, and forces shocking revelations about the girls’ past and future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cain's Mark (The Andarius Legacy Book 1) *




  








When photographer Nicole MacFerran comes into possession of a 19th century box camera along with a handful of old crime scene photographs, she opens a closet full of skeletons...and that night the killings start.

He has been waiting...

Jackson Radford, evil incarnate, has been trapped in the In-Between for so long... plenty of time for his grudge to fester. He wants revenge. He wants her dead.

Now he's coming...

When a string of brutal murders follows her down the east coast, Nicole learns there is a personal, horrifying connection. She released an ancient evil, and she alone must deal with it. Armed with an innate power she never knew she possessed, she is the only one who can take on Radford.
It is up to her to battle this evil before he murders her entire family trying to get to her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Mystic River *




  








This New York Times bestseller from Dennis Lehane is a gripping, unnerving psychological thriller about the effects of a savage killing on three former friends in a tightly knit, blue-collar Boston neighborhood.

When they were children, Sean Devine, Jimmy Marcus, and Dave Boyle were friends. But then a strange car pulled up to their street. One boy got into the car, two did not, and something terrible happened—something that ended their friendship and changed all three boys forever.

Twenty-five years later, Sean is a homicide detective. Jimmy is an ex-con who owns a corner store. And Dave is trying to hold his marriage together and keep his demons at bay —demons that urge him to do terrible things. When Jimmy’s daughter is found murdered, Sean is assigned to the case. His investigation brings him into conflict with Jimmy, who finds his old criminal impulses tempt him to solve the crime with brutal justice. And then there is Dave, who came home the night Jimmy’s daughter died covered in someone else’s blood.

A tense and unnerving psychological thriller, Mystic River is also an epic novel of love and loyalty, faith and family, in which people irrevocably marked by the past find themselves on a collision course with the darkest truths of their own hidden selves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gone: A riveting, mind-twisting thriller that's always one step ahead of you (Dr Bloom) *




  








WOMAN & HOME'S BEST THRILLER OF 2019

'If you like a proper, twisty nerve-wracking thriller, here's one for you!'
Emma Curtis, author of One Little Mistake

Four strangers are missing. Left at their last-known locations are birthday cards that read:

YOUR GIFT IS THE GAME.
DARE TO PLAY?

The police aren't worried - it's just a game. But the families are frantic. As psychologist and private detective Dr Augusta Bloom delves into the lives of the missing people, she finds something that binds them all.

And that something makes them very dangerous indeed.

As more disappearances are reported and new birthday cards uncovered, Dr Bloom races to unravel the mystery and find the missing people.

But what if, this time, they are the ones she should fear?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Personal Injuries: A Novel (Kindle County Book 5) *




  








From bestselling author Scott Turow comes Personal Injuries, a gripping, suspenseful, deeply satisfying novel about corruption, deceit, and love.

Robbie Feaver (pronounced "favor") is a charismatic personal injury lawyer with a high profile practice, a way with the ladies, and a beautiful wife (whom he loves), who is dying of an irreversible illness. He also has a secret bank account where he occasionally deposits funds that make their way into the pockets of the judges who decide Robbie's cases.

Robbie is caught by the Feds, and, in exchange for leniency, agrees to "wear a wire" as he continues to try to fix decisions. The FBI agent assigned to supervise him goes by the alias of Evon Miller. She is lonely, uncomfortable in her skin, and impervious to Robbie's charms. And she carries secrets of her own.

As the law tightens its net, Robbie's and Evon's stories converge thrillingly. Scott Turow takes us into, the world of greed and human failing he has made immortal in Presumed Innocent, The Burden of Proof, Pleading Guilty, and The Laws of Our Fathers, all published by FSG. He also shows us enduring love and quiet, unexpected heroism. Personal Injuries is Turow's most reverberant, most moving novel-a powerful drama of individuals trying to escape their characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ghost in the Machine (The Destroyer Book 90) *




  







The Rumpp Tower has lost its substance. No one can go in or out without disappearing into the earth. Smitty sends Chiun and Remo to combat the mysterious force. A news reporter, a witch and a brash billionaire all want part of the action. This could be the deal of the century or the disaster of a lifetime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*How Pleasure Works: The New Science of Why We Like What We Like *








"Engaging, evocative…[Bloom] is a supple, clear writer, and his parade of counterintuitive claims about pleasure is beguiling." —NPR



Why is an artistic masterpiece worth millions more than a convincing forgery? Pleasure works in mysterious ways, as Paul Bloom reveals in this investigation of what we desire and why. Drawing on a wealth of surprising studies, Bloom investigates pleasures noble and seamy, lofty and mundane, to reveal that our enjoyment of a given thing is determined not by what we can see and touch but by our beliefs about that thing’s history, origin, and deeper nature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Netherlands: A History*




  








Here, in this stirring, vivid book, historian Derek B. Lange uses The Hague as the focal point for a sweeping, panoramic history of the Netherlands.

One seventeenth-century visitor called The Hague "the mightiest village in Europe" - an epithet that could still be used today to describe this seat of Dutch government and home to its royal family. That same visitor also called it one of the most beautiful villages in Europe - no less correct - for the same circumstances that rendered The Hague mighty despite its size also rendered the Netherlands wealthy.

The Netherlands owed its vast riches to the sea, and it used that wealth not only to attain power but also to attract artistic talent. As the country came to be a leader on the world stage, the so-called Golden Age of the Netherlands encouraged the production of art and architecture of remarkable allure that is still on display today.

The history and people of this small country are explored through its rise to international prominence and then its development into one of the most tolerant and progressive countries in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*New York City's Hart Island: A Cemetery of Strangers (Landmarks)*




  








The story of the nation’s largest mass graveyard and the nearly one million people buried there—based on new documents and advances in DNA technology.

Once a Civil War prison and training site and later a psychiatric hospital, among other incarnations, Hart Island, just off the coast of the Bronx in the Long Island Sound, eventually became the repository for New York City’s unclaimed dead. The island’s mass graves are a microcosm of New York history, from the 1822 burial crisis to casualties of the Triangle Shirtwaist fire and victims of multiple epidemics. Among the indigent and forgotten, important artists who died in poverty have also been discovered to be interred there, including Disney star Bobby Driscoll and playwright Leo Birinski.

In this wide-ranging exploration touching on many aspects of the city’s past, Michael T. Keene reveals the history of New York’s potter’s field—and the stories of some of its lost souls.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Of Rice and Men (Annotated): From Bataan to V-J Day, A Survivor’s Story: From Bataan to V-J Day, a Survivor's Story *




  








At the fall of Bataan on April 9 1942, over sixty thousand American and Filipino troops were rounded up by the Japanese and forced to march 65 miles from Mariveles, on the southern end of the Bataan Peninsula, to San Fernando, Pampanga, in Central Luzon. Anyone showing a slight weakness to walk was instantly bayoneted in the back. Many marchers committed suicide by leaping from bridges. Others were shot for attempting to eat or drink anything.

Estimates of the number of total deaths from the march range from 5,000 to 8,000. Thousands more later died from malnutrition and disease in the abject conditions of the Japanese POW camps.

One of the fortunate survivors was Sergeant Bob Reynolds who penned his combat memoir Of Rice and Men in 1947. With a cool, philosophical perspective, he details the harrowing experience, from bitterly defending Bataan on starvation rations, through the many atrocities of the March, and finally his miraculous survival in Cabanatuan POW Camp and, later, in Manila's Bilibid Prison.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The German Way of War: A Lesson in Tactical Management *




  








How the German Army combined opposing characteristics, such as drill and creativity, authority and independent thinking, into a potent mix of fighting power.

The German Army lost two consecutive wars and the conclusion is often drawn that it simply wasn’t able to cope with its opponents. This image is constantly reinforced in literature and in the media, where seemingly brainless operating German units led by fanatical officers predominate. Nothing was as far from the truth. The records show that the Germans consistently outfought the far more numerous Allied armies that eventually defeated them: their relative battlefield performance was at least 1.5 and in most cases 3 times as high as that of its opponents.

The central question in this book is why the German Army had a so much higher relative battlefield performance than the opposition. A central element within the Prussian/German Army is Auftragstaktik, a tactical management concept that dates from the middle of the nineteenth century and is still very advanced in terms of management and organization.

Using more than fifty examples to illustrate the realities of the battlefield, from North Africa to Arnhem and the Hürtgen Forest, the author explains why the Prussian/German Army was such an unprecedented powerful fighting force. And why Auftragstaktik—under other guises—is still the basic form of operation for many European armies, with even the US Army introducing certain elements of Auftragstaktik into its organization, more than 150 years after its conception.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/06/22.

Currently $3.

*Hunter Boys: True Tales from Pilots of the Hawker Hunter (The Jet Age Series) *




  








“Entertaining and informative tales of success, heroics, fear, relief and exhilaration in and around the Hunter cockpit” (Royal Air Force Historical Society Journal).

From the author of Lightning Boys, this is a fascinating look at the experiences of those who flew the iconic Hawker Hunter.

Fifteen aircrew relate their individual recollections of the highs and lows, the dramas and demands of this incredible aircraft, which came into service in July 1951 and changed the future of fighter development. Included are a chapter by Neville Duke, Hawker Aircraft’s chief test pilot, and other tales recounting the Aden emergency, the 1971 Indo-Pakistan war, and a race against the odds in Gibraltar.

These true stories demonstrate the exceptional performance of this aircraft and illustrate its renowned lengthy service with the RAF and internationally—brought to life with original photographs plus paintings by acclaimed aviation artist Chris Stone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/07/22.

Currently $1.

*Myth Of Origin: A Science Fiction Adventure *




  








IN THE YEAR 4331, the Triumvirate, governing body of the three inhabited planets of Venus, Earth, and Mars, received a submission from an Earth faction called The Nexist Mutuality. The manuscript, entitled Myth of Origin, emphasised Earthers’ purity and claimed ancestral tainting of the Venusians by a race called “Indigo”—a species long held by the Triumvirate to be mythical.
The manuscript further challenged the accepted Venusian Charter of the Colonisation of Earth. The Nexist Mutuality disputed the Charter’s validity, contending it may have been subject to alteration to favour the Triumvirate’s account that Earth was uninhabited until the Venusian’s arrival. With no supporting evidence, The Nexist Mutuality added to their submission, claiming an unknown superior race of humans settled Earth, most likely as an experiment in colonisation, centuries before the Venusians arrived.

The Triumvirate privately considered the document’s contents preposterous and without merit, but in the interests of diplomacy, agreed to an investigation. Publicly, and on all points, they dismissed the Nexists’ claims before quietly relegating the submission to the archives on Venus, where the Triumvirate assured themselves it would merely gather dust.

But the Nexist Mutuality has a long memory…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Karma Police: The Complete Series (A Near Future Sci-Fi Series) *




  








From the bestselling authors of Yesterday's Gone and WhiteSpace.

One more day in a body that doesn’t belong to me. Another day further from a life I can't remember.

I am a Jumper. Almost every day, I wake up in a different body. I don’t know my name, nor who or what I was before I started jumping. I’ve been male and female, young and old, a cop and a criminal.

I try not to make waves, to leave my host’s body and life the way I found it. I know they’ll be back for it, and I’ll be off to another body, another life.

But this jump is different. This jump turns deadly, and for the first time, my jumps aren’t random. The bodies in which I find myself all have a connection: a merciless killer who can see the real me inside the host.

A killer whose crimes I might be seeing before they are committed.

A killer who wants me dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Beam: Season One *




  








From the bestselling authors of the Invasion and Yesterday's Gone series comes The Beam, a disturbing philosophical exploration of the future of our hyperconnected world. This chilling, intricately-plotted series is set in a futuristic dystopia where politics and technology have widened the gap between haves and have-nots.

All of humanity is connected ... to The Beam and to the lie.

In the year 2097, the only stable nation is the NAU: a dystopia exploding with new technologies and ruled by two political parties. The choices are Enterprise (sink-or-swim; effort and luck determine whether members prosper or starve) or Directorate, where members are guaranteed safety but can never rise above their station.

Above it all is The Beam: an AI-built computer network that serves every whim and connects citizens through implants and biological add-ons.

The Beam anticipates every need and has created a world within the world. It permeates everything. And is everywhere.

But the NAU's power is shifting. New powers are making their moves while others hang in the balance.

Behind it all, a shadowy group is pulling strings, and guiding the upcoming election exactly where they want it to go. The Beam is coming alive; immersion is as real as reality.

If the NAU's power goes unchecked, the actions of a shadowy few will shape the fate of millions forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Isle of the Dead, Eye of Cat *




  








Isle of the Dead: Centuries in the future, Francis Sandow is the only man alive who was born as long ago as the 20th century. His body is kept young and in perfect health by advanced scientific methods; he has amassed such a fortune that he can own entire planets; and he has become a god. No, not a god of Earth, but one of the panetheon of the alien Pei'ans: he is Shimbo of Darktree, Shrugger of Thunders. Yet he doesn't believe that his personality has merged with the ancient consciousness of Shimbo, that he really can call down the skies upon his enemies. The time comes, however, when Francis Sandow must use these powers against the most dangerous antagonist in the universe: another Pei'an god -- Shimbo's own enemy, Belion. And Belion has no doubt whatever of his own powers....

Eye of Cat: A retired hunter of alien zoo specimens, William Blackhorse Singer, the last Najavo on a future Earth, is called upon by the World Government to aid in protecting an alien diplomat from a powerful and hostile member of his own species. Singer, in turn, seeks the aid of a shape-shifting alien known as "Cat" in carrying out the mission. Cat accepts, with one condition: when the mission is over, he wants a return bout with the man who captured him -- a chase with Singer as the hunted instead of the hunter....


Three times he won the Nebula Award, and six times the Hugo Award, for excellence in novels and short fiction. Roger Zelazny possessed a unique, dazzling talent; his visions of the future, of other worlds and of other realities are, by turns, enchanting and disturbing, and always memorable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Under the Empyrean Sky (The Heartland Trilogy Book 1) *




  








Fear the Corn.

Corn is king in the Heartland, and Cael McAvoy has had enough of it. It’s the only crop the Empyrean government allows the people of the Heartland to grow—and the genetically modified strain is so aggressive that it takes everything the Heartlanders have just to control it. As captain of the Big Sky Scavengers, Cael and his crew sail their rickety ship over the corn day after day, scavenging for valuables. But Cael’s tired of surviving life on the ground while the Empyrean elite drift by above in their extravagant sky flotillas. He’s sick of the mayor’s son besting Cael’s crew in the scavenging game. And he’s worried about losing Gwennie—his first mate and the love of his life—forever when their government-chosen spouses are revealed. But most of all, Cael is angry—angry that their lot in life will never get better and that his father doesn’t seem upset about any of it. When Cael and his crew discover a secret, illegal garden, he knows it’s time to make his own luck...even if it means bringing down the wrath of the Empyrean elite and changing life in the Heartland forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Harvest (The Heartland Trilogy Book 3) *




  








Blood will water the corn...

It’s been a year since the Saranyu flotilla fell from the sky, and life in the Heartland has changed. Gone are the Obligations and the Harvest Home festivals. In their place is a spate of dead towns, the former inhabitants forced into mechanical bodies to serve the Empyrean—and crush the Heartland.

When Cael awakens from a Blightborn sleep, miles away from the world he remembers, he sets out across the Heartland to gather his friends for one last mission. As the mechanicals, a war flotilla, and a pack of feral Empyrean girls begin to close in on the Heartland, there isn’t much time to make their next move. But if they can uncover a secret weapon in time, Cael and his friends might just find themselves with the power to save the world—or destroy it—resting in their hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Enslaved by Ducks: How One Man Went from Head of the Household to Bottom of the Pecking Order *




  






From the author of Fowl Weather comes “a laugh-out-loud chronicle” of household pets who slowly but surely overrun the house (Marty Becker, DVM, Good Morning America).

When Bob Tarte and his wife Linda brought a rabbit into their rural Michigan home, they didn’t anticipate how it might upset their tranquil lives. But even after the bunny chewed through their electrical wiring, their household menagerie kept growing. Soon, Bob found himself constructing cages, buying feed, clearing duck waste, and spoon-feeding an assortment of furry and feathery residents. He unwittingly became a servant to a relentlessly demanding family. “They dumbfounded him, controlled and teased him, took their share of his flesh, [and] stole his heart” (Kirkus Reviews).

In this loving memoir of the joy and madness of living with animals, Bob offers “dead-on character portraits, [and] keeps readers laughing about unreliable pet store proprietors, a duck named Hector who doesn’t like water, an amorous dove named Howard, a foster-mother goose, patient veterinarians and increasingly bewildered friends” (Publishers Weekly).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Around The World On Two Wheels: Annie Londonderry’s Extraordinary Ride: Annie Londonderry's Extraordinary Ride *




  








The true account of the first woman to bicycle around the world, a housewife who “set off to find fame, muscle fatigue and mad confabulation” (Kirkus Reviews).

Until 1894 there were no female sport stars, no product endorsement deals, and no young mothers with the chutzpah to circle the globe on a bicycle. Annie Londonderry, the great-grandaunt of author Peter Zheutlin, changed all of that.

When Annie left Boston in June of that year, she was a brash young lady with a forty-two-pound bicycle, a revolver, a change of underwear, and a dream of freedom. She was also a feisty mother of three who had become the center of what one newspaper called “one of the most novel wagers ever made”: a high-stakes bet between two wealthy merchants that a woman could not ride around the world on a bicycle. The epic journey that followed took the connection between athletics and commercialism to dizzying new heights, and turned Annie Londonderry into a symbol of women’s equality.

A vastly entertaining blend of social history, high adventure, and maverick marketing, Around the World on Two Wheels is an unforgettable portrait of courage, imagination, and tenacity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Return to Virgin River: A Novel *




  








#1 New York Times bestselling author Robyn Carr returns to the beloved town of Virgin River with a brand-new story about fresh starts and new friends.

Now a Netflix Original Series!

Kaylee Sloan’s home in Southern California is full of wonderful memories of the woman who raised her. But the memories are prolonging her grief over her mother’s recent death. A successful author, Kaylee hoped she could pour herself into her work. Instead she has terrible writer’s block and a looming deadline.

Determined to escape distractions and avoid the holiday season, Kaylee borrows a cabin in Virgin River. She knows the isolation will help her writing, and as she drives north through the mountains and the majestic redwoods, she immediately feels inspired. Until she arrives at a building that has just gone up in flames. Devastated, she heads to Jack’s Bar to plan her next steps. The local watering hole is the heart of the town, and once she crosses the threshold, she’s surprised to be embraced by people who are more than willing to help a friend—or a stranger—in need.

Kaylee’s world is expanding in ways she never dreamed possible. And when she rescues a kitten followed by a dog with a litter of puppies, she finds her heart opening up to the animals who need her. And then there’s the dog trainer who knows exactly how to help her. As the holidays approach, Kaylee’s dread turns to wonder. Because there’s no better place to spend Christmas than Virgin River.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Goddess: The Secret Lives of Marilyn Monroe *




  








The updated bestselling biography—based on over six hundred interviews—and the inspiration for the Netflix documentary, The Mystery of Marilyn Monroe.


Marilyn Monroe, born in obscurity and deprivation, became an actress and legend of the twentieth century, romantically linked to famous men from Joe DiMaggio to Arthur Miller to John F. Kennedy. But her tragic death at a young age, under suspicious circumstances, left behind a mystery that remains unsolved to this day.


Anthony Summers interviewed more than six hundred people, laying bare the truths—sometimes funny, often sad—about this brilliant, troubled woman. The first to gain access to the files of Monroe’s last psychiatrist, Summers uses the documents to explain her tangled psyche and her dangerous addiction to medications. He establishes, after years of mere rumor, that President Kennedy and his brother Robert were both intimately involved with Monroe in life—and in covering up the circumstances of her death.


Written and updated by a Pulitzer Prize nominee who has authored works on JFK, J. Edgar Hoover, and the 9/11 attacks, this investigation of an iconic star’s brief life and early death is “remarkable. . . . The ghost of Marilyn Monroe cries out in these pages” (The New York Times). Netflix’s The Mystery of Marilyn Monroe will cement this work as the definitive biography of the unforgettable woman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*An Inconvenient Sequel: Truth to Power: Your Action Handbook to Learn the Science, Find Your Voice, and Help Solve the Climate Crisis*




  








A New York Times bestseller!

The follow up to the #1 New York Times bestselling An Inconvenient Truth and companion to Vice President Al Gore’s new documentary, An Inconvenient Sequel: Truth to Power, this new book is a daring call to action. It exposes the reality of how humankind has aided in the destruction of our planet and delivers hope through groundbreaking information on what you can do now.

Vice President Gore, one of our environmental heroes and a leading expert in climate change, brings together cutting-edge research from top scientists around the world; approximately 200 photographs and illustrations to visually articulate the subject matter; and personal anecdotes and observations to document the fast pace and wide scope of global warming. He presents, with alarming clarity and conclusiveness (and with humor, too) that the fact of global climate change is not in question and that its consequences for the world we live in will be assuredly disastrous if left unchecked.

Follow Vice President Gore around the globe as he tells a story of change in the making. He connects the dots of Zika, flooding, and other natural disasters we’ve lived through in the last 10+ years—and much more.

The book also offers a comprehensive how-to guide on exactly how we can change the course of fate. With concrete, actionable advice on topics ranging from how to run for office to how to talk to your children about climate change, An Inconvenient Sequel willempower you to make a difference—and lets you know how exactly to do it.

Where Gore’s first documentary and book took us through the technical aspects of climate change, the second documentary is a gripping, narrative journey that leaves you filled with hope and the urge to take action immediately. This book captures that same essence and is a must-have for everyone who cares deeply about our planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Spirited Swindler: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 1 (Midlife is Murder Series) *




  






Just when she thought everything was on track for her new cafe’s opening, Quinn meets a bewitching stranger with an unfathomable secret about her husband. Now, she’s being haunted, swindled, and questioned about a murder.

Empty nested and excited to start a new chapter in life, Quinn is almost ready to open her new lakeside café in the small town of Bookend Bay.

Everything is perfect until she realizes she’s being followed.

Confronting the stranger sets Quinn on a course where her problems no longer revolve around selecting a feature scone. She’s suddenly questioning everything she believed about her marriage and her sanity.

Midlife isn’t supposed to bring a change like this!

When police question her about a murder, Quinn quickly realizes she can’t tell anyone but her best friend about the conniving, ghostly stranger who’s stalking her. No one would believe she’s been talking to a dead person, and Quinn is barely coping with the truth herself.

Things go from bad to worse when the ghost makes her agenda clear—an exchange of favors that could save or sink Quinn’s café before she serves her first spiced latte.

The closer she gets to the truth, the more afraid she becomes of a horrible secret that could ruin her life.

Now, she can’t help thinking some secrets should rest in peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*To Fetch a Felon (A Chatty Corgi Mystery Book 1) *




  








Emma Reed and her beloved Corgi move from London to Cornwall with the dream of opening a tea shop—but first they’ll have to collar a criminal in the first book in a charming new series.

Emma leaves London and her life in high finance behind her and moves to an idyllic village in Cornwall, with its cobblestone streets and twisting byways. She plans to open a village tea shop and bake the recipes handed down to her from her beloved grandmother, and of course there’ll be plenty of space for her talking corgi, Oliver, to explore. Yes...talking. Emma has always been able to understand Oliver, even though no one else can.

As soon as Emma arrives in the village she discovers that the curmudgeonly owner of the building she wants to rent for her shop hates dogs and gets off on the wrong foot with Oliver. Although some might turn tail and run, Emma is determined to win her over. But when she delivers some of her homemade scones as a peace offering, she finds the woman dead. Together, Emma and Oliver will need to unleash their detective skills to catch a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death Walks a Dog: A Penelope Standing Mystery (Penelope Standing Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Now that she’s in her fifties, Penelope Standing has life pretty well figured out. Her pet sitting business keeps her busy, her neighbors are conspiring to get her boyfriend, Jake, to propose, and she has just enough free time to make the corrupt mayor’s life miserable.

Then she arrives to walk Brutus, the lovable but ill-behaved mastiff — and finds his owner, Jezza, dead.

While the police work to uncover Jezza’s past, Penelope launches an investigation of her own, talking to her clients as she takes care of their pets. Even Brutus, “temporarily” staying with Penelope and Jake, provides clues.

More than one person had a motive for murder. But only one of them is coming after Penelope…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mistletoe Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








MAIL-ORDER MURDER As if baking holiday cookies, knitting a sweater for her husband’s gift, and making her daughter’s angel costume for the church pageant weren’t enough things for Lucy Stone’s busy Christmas schedule, she’s also working nights at the famous mail-order company Country Cousins. But when she discovers Sam Miller, its very wealthy founder, dead in his car from an apparent suicide, the sleuth in her knows something just doesn’t smell right.

Taking time out from her hectic holiday life to find out what really happened, her investigation leads to a backlog of secrets as long as Santa’s Christmas Eve route. Lucy is convinced that someone murdered Sam Miller. But who and why? With each harrowing twist she uncovers in this bizarre case, another shocking revelation is exposed. Now, as Christmas draws near and Lucy gets dangerously closer to the truth, she’s about to receive a present from Santa she didn’t ask for--a killer who won’t be satisfied until everyone on his shopping list is dead, including Lucy herself…"Lucy Stone is an endearing sleuth."

--Dorothy Cannell


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Christmas Cookie Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Series Book 6) *




  








New York Times-Bestselling Author: “A down-to-earth sleuth” investigates carnage at a cookie exchange (Library Journal).

For Lucy Stone, the best thing about Christmas in Tinker’s Cove, Maine, has always been the annual Cookie Exchange. But the usual generosity and goodwill is missing from this year’s event, which turns out to be a complete disaster. Petty rivalries and feuds that have long been simmering finally come to a boil, leaving a bad taste in the mouths of many guests, including Lee Cummings—who accuses Tucker Whitney of stealing her recipe for low-fat, sugar-free cookies. But the icing on the cake is when Tucker is found strangled in her apartment the following morning.

Who could’ve wanted Tucker dead badly enough to kill her? Despite all of the ingredients for danger, Lucy sets out on the trail of a murderer and soon uncovers a Christmas secret best left wrapped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Turkey Trot Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Book 24) *




  








New York Times-Bestselling Author: A daughter of wealth and privilege dies in a frozen-over Maine pond, and a sleuthing reporter is on the case…

The last surviving flowers on Lucy Stone’s porch have fallen victim to the first frost of the season. On the bright side, Thanksgiving, and the annual Turkey Trot 5K, are coming up in Tinker’s Cove, Maine—though sadly, Lucy’s four kids won’t be home today. But the holiday turns tragic when Lucy finds beautiful Alison Franklin dead in Blueberry Pond.

No one knows much about Alison, except that she was the daughter of ultrawealthy investor Ed Franklin, whose new wife is around Alison’s age. With heroin use increasing in town, police blame an accidental overdose, while her father casts vague accusations rooted in prejudice. But Lucy can’t understand what terrible forces could lead a privileged woman to ruin…

As a state of unrest descends on Tinker’s Cove, Lucy is thrown into a full-scale investigation. Now, Lucy must beat the killer to the finish line—or she can forget about stuffing and cranberry sauce…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Invitation Only Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Book 26) *




  








With family tensions intensifying in Tinker’s Cove, part-time reporter Lucy Stone could really use some time off the grid—but disconnecting from reality comes at a deadly price . . .

Lucy doesn’t know what to expect as she arrives on a private Maine island owned by eccentric billionaire Scott Newman, only that the exclusive experience should make for a very intriguing feature story. An avid environmentalist, Scott has stripped the getaway of modern conveniences in favor of an extreme eco-friendly lifestyle. A trip to Holiday Island is like traveling back to the nineteenth century—much to the dismay of the island’s other residents . . .

Before Lucy can get the full scoop on Scott, she is horrified to find one of his daughters dead at the bottom of a seaside cliff. Stuck on a clammy island with murder suspects aplenty, Lucy must tap into the limited resources around her to outwit a cold-blooded killer—before it’s lights out for her next!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Robert B. Parker's Someone to Watch Over Me (Spenser Book 48*



  








In the latest thriller featuring the legendary Boston PI, Spenser and his young protégé Mattie Sullivan take on billionaire money manager running a network of underaged girls for his rich and powerful clients.

Ten years ago, Spenser helped a teenage girl named Mattie Sullivan find her mother's killer and take down an infamous Southie crime boss. Now Mattie--a college student with a side job working for the tough but tender private eye--dreams of being an investigator herself. Her first big case involves a fifteen-year-old girl assaulted by a much older man at one of Boston's most prestigious private clubs. The girl, Chloe Turner, only wants the safe return of her laptop and backpack. But like her mentor and boss, Mattie has a knack for asking the right questions of the wrong people.

Soon Spenser and Mattie find ties between the exploitation of dozens of other girls from working class families to an eccentric billionaire and his sadistic henchwoman with a mansion on Commonwealth Avenue. The mystery man's wealth, power and connections extend well beyond Massachusetts - maybe even beyond the United States. Spenser and trusted ally Hawk must again watch out for Mattie as she unravels a massive sex-trafficking ring that will take them from Boston to Boca Raton to the Bahamas, crossing paths with local toughs, a highly-trained security company, and an old enemy of Spenser's--the Gray Man--for a final epic showdown.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Alice & Gerald: A Homicidal Love Story *




  








Would you kill for love? True-crime master Ron Franscell tells the grisly story of a loving couple who killed at least four, and lived happily ever after--while cops desperately tried for decades to piece together a petrifying tale of murder and secrets. The appalling details are made even more vivid by the author's familiarity with the Wyoming times and places that formed the backdrop of his national bestseller The Darkest Night.

After Alice, a desperate young mother in a gritty Wyoming boomtown, kills her husband in 1974 and dumps his body where it will never be found, she slips away and starts a new life with a new love. But when her new love's ex-wife and two kids start demanding more of him, Alice delivers an ultimatum: Fix the problem or lose her forever. With Alice's help, he "fixes" the problem in an extraordinarily ghastly way ... and they live happily ever after. That is, until 2013, almost forty years later, when somebody finds a dead man's skeleton in a place where Alice thought he'd never be found.

Featuring a femme fatale whose manipulative, cold-blooded character rivals Lady Macbeth, this page-turner by bestselling true-crime author Ron Franscell revisits a shocking cold case that was finally solved just when the murderers thought they'd never be caught.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Whispers *




  








A chilling novel that explores a family’s legacy of lies and murder “with a final, dizzying twist” from the #1 New York Times bestselling author (Publishers Weekly).

Even a man as powerful as Dutch Holland can’t keep a scandal buried forever. That’s why he’s summoned his children home to Oregon before announcing his run for governor. Sixteen years ago, his rival’s son, Harley Taggert, drowned in the murky waters of Lake Arrowhead. Dutch needs to know if his three daughters played a part—before the press begins digging into the tragedy. But instead of helping with damage control, the Holland sisters’ return is the catalyst for shocking new revelations.

Claire Holland has never breathed a word about what happened that night. While Tessa was the wild child and Miranda smart and studious, Claire was romantic. She’d fallen in love with Harley, even became engaged to him. But complications abounded, including a local bad boy. Now Claire learns that an investigative journalist is back in town too, planning to write a book about Harley’s death. Soon rumors swirl of betrayal and jealousy. Another body is unearthed. And a sadistic killer prepares to tie up every loose end at last . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Spies Never Quit: A Cozy Spy Thriller (Banana Girls Book 1) *




  








Mari has never been a spy before. It's much harder than it looks.

After her mother's abduction, Mari Sandoval breaks into her mom's research lab in an ill-advised attempt to appease the kidnappers. Fortunately she’s thwarted by two spunky sorority girls who offer her a better way to save her mother—become a spy.

But in the fast-paced, spy-girls world—where fabulous new clothes, high-tech gadgets, and flirting for secrets are the norm—Mari’s inexperience could ruin everything!

Will she be able to master the art of espionage in time to rescue her mother? Or will her undercover mission doom them both?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Spies Never Swoon: A Cozy Spy Thriller (Banana Girls Book 2) *




  








Anna doesn’t care if the prince is charming. She just needs to keep him alive.

Agent Anna Rivers is no stranger to sabotage, mysterious attacks, or high-speed car chases, so the assignment to protect Prince Leo from an unknown foe should be no problem. But his constant flirting will definitely test her resolve to not get romantically involved on a mission. Can she save the prince and guard her heart at the same time?

If you enjoy kick-butt spy-girls and charming princes, you’ll love Spies Never Swoon. This stand-alone novel is the second book in the Banana Girls series. As always, the romance is sweet and the suspense is cozy.

Pick up Spies Never Swoon today, and get ready for all the heart-warming fun and heart-pumping action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*You Can Run: A Novel *




  








A CIA analyst makes a split-second decision that endangers her country but saves her son—and now she must team up with an investigative journalist she’s not sure she can trust in this electrifying thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of Need to Know.

“[A] turbo-charged thriller [with] a final mind-blowing twist.”—People

We have your son. It’s the call that’s every parent’s nightmare. And for CIA analyst Jill Bailey, it’s the call that changes everything.

It’s Jill’s job to vet new CIA sources. Like Falcon, who’s been on the recruitment fast track. But before she can get to work, Jill gets the call. Her son has been taken. And to get him back, Jill does something she thought she’d never do.

Alex Charles, a hard-hitting journalist, begins to investigate an anonymous tip: an explosive claim about the CIA’s hottest new source. This is the story that Alex has been waiting for. The tip—and a fierce determination to find the truth—leads Alex to Jill, who would rather remain hidden.

As the two begin to work together, they uncover a vast conspiracy that will force them to confront their loyalties to family and country. An edge-of-your-seat thriller, You Can Run will have you asking: What would you do to save the ones you love?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*CRISPR'd: A Medical Thriller *




  








For fans of Julia Buckley and Tess Gerritsen, a debut featuring a killer in plain sight using a microscopic murder weapon, the cutting edge gene-editing technology: CRISPR.

Boston geneticist Dr. Saul Kramer is on the cutting edge of genetic disease research. Revered among clients at his IVF clinic, he harbors a dark secret. In addition to helping infertile couples conceive healthy babies, Dr. Kramer is obsessed, for his own dark reasons, with an alternate mission as well. In certain patients, he uses the gene editing technology CRISPR to tamper with embryos, not to improve the health of the embryos, but to replace a healthy gene with a deadly mutation. A young female journalist, Sammie Fuller, begins to suspect what he has done when three infants conceived at his clinic die mysteriously, all at about one year old. She and a molecular biologist work secretly in his MIT lab to identify any genetic defects in the deceased children and together make a chilling discovery. Thanks to Sammie’s blockbuster stories, which go viral, Dr. Kramer is charged with murder and winds up in court. In the subsequent dramatic court scenes, his feisty defense lawyer stuns the world with her defense. Set in this uneasy time of genetic engineering with CRISPR technology, Foreman, spins a compelling tale of love, revenge, and murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No Justice: The Complete Series: A Dark Vigilante Thriller Series *




  








From the bestselling authors of Yesterday’s Gone and Pretty Killer comes the unforgettable thriller series that blends mystery and suspense into pulse-pounding revenge-seeking, serial-killing action.

Where her law ends, his justice is only beginning …

Detective Mallory Black’s world was shredded when her daughter, Ashley, was murdered by a serial killer with an unspeakable fetish and the truly twisted desire to carry it out.

Jasper Parish is a vigilante who punishes killers that have escaped traditional justice. Relying on the psychic visions of his daughter, he wages war from the shadows, doing what the police can’t — or won’t — do.

Hero, killer, and vigilante are on a collision course in a world where there is no justice … unless you’re willing to risk everything in the pursuit of your own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tier One Wild: A Delta Force Novel*




  








New York Times bestselling author and former Delta Force commander Dalton Fury (Black Site and Kill Bin Laden) is back with an explosive new thriller

Former disgraced Delta Force commander Kolt "Racer" Raynor has earned his way back into The Unit after redeeming himself during an explosive operation at a black site in Pakistan. But he is about to face his deadliest challenge yet.

The most wanted man in the world, American al Qaeda commander Daoud al Amriki, and his handpicked team of terrorist operatives, have acquired stores of Russian-built, shoulder-fired surface-to-air missiles (SAM's) from ex-Libyan spies in Cairo. Their mission: infiltrate the United States and take down American aircraft. The country's best are tasked with stopping them. But when a SEAL Team Six mission to take down al Amriki goes wrong, Major Raynor and his Delta Force team find themselves front and center as Amriki and his terrorists work their way closer to America. And time is running out.

Dramatic and revealing, Tier One Wild takes readers on an international thrill ride from the black ops nerve center of JSOC to the bloody streets of Cairo in a story only a former Delta Force commander could tell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Golden Path (A Tom Wagner Adventure Book 4) *




  








*The adventures of Tom, Hellen and Cloutard continue with The Golden Path.*
The greatest treasure of mankind. An worldwide conspiracy. A cruel revelation.

Now a special unit for Blue Shield, Tom and his team are on a search for the legendary El Dorado. But, as usual, things don’t go as planned. The team gets separated and is – literally – forced to fight a battle on multiple fronts: Hellen and Cloutard make discoveries that overturn the familiar story of El Dorado’s gold.

Meanwhile, the President of the United States has tasked Tom with keeping a dangerous substance out of the hands of terrorists.

Slowly but surely, they realize that it’s all connected: behind their assignments is an international conspiracy of unimaginable magnitude. Where is El Dorado really located Who are their real enemies? And what painful discovery awaits Tom and his team at the end of the line?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Red King of Helsinki: A Cold War Spy Novel *




  






He’s a rookie spy chasing a violent Russian KGB man. She’s a young student looking for a friend who has mysteriously disappeared. Can he save her?

It’s the height of the Cold War and Finland is the playground of the Russian KGB. A former Royal Navy officer Iain is asked to work undercover. He’s to investigate Vladislav Kovtun, a violent KGB spy, dubbed The Red King of Helsinki by the Finnish secret service. This is Iain’s first assignment, and when he discovers the bodies left in Kovtun’s wake, he quickly gets embroiled in danger.

Young student Pia has two goals in life: she dreams of a career in gymnastics and she wants Heikki, a boy in her class with the dreamiest blue eyes, to notice her. But when her best friend, Anni, the daughter of an eminent Finnish Diplomat, goes missing, Pia begins to investigate the mystery behind her disappearance. Unbeknown to Pia, Kovtun, The Red King of Helsinki, is watching her every move, as is the British spy, Iain.

Will Iain be able to save Pia before it’s too late?

The Red King of Helsinki is a Cold War spy story set in Finland during one freezing week in 1979. If you like Nordic Noir, you will love this fast-moving Nordic spy story by the Finnish author Helena Halme. Perfect for readers who like William Boyd's Restless or Helen Dunmore's Exposure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Master Builders of the Middle Ages*




  








Today, the great cathedrals of Europe stand as beautiful, imposing monuments - the pride of parishioners and the wonder of tourists. It is difficult for us now, even with all our engineering and architectural skills, to imagine the extraordinary ways these medieval houses of worship were constructed.

Midway through the twelfth century, the building of cathedrals became a crusade to erect awe-inspiring churches across Europe. In their zeal, bishops, monks, masons, and workmen created the architectural style known as Gothic, arguably Christianity’s greatest contribution to the world’s art and architecture. The style evolved slowly and almost accidentally as medieval artisans combined ingenuity, inspiration, and brute strength to create a fitting monument to their God.

Here are the dramatic stories of the building of Saint-Denis, Notre Dame, Chartres, Reims, and other Gothic cathedrals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sources of the River, 2nd Edition: Tracking David Thompson Across North America *




  








The awe-inspiring story of explorer David Thompson, whose expeditions helped shape western North America

In this true story of adventure, author Jack Nisbet re-creates the life and times of David Thompson—fur trader, explorer, surveyor, and mapmaker. From 1784 to 1812, Thompson explored western North America, and his field journals provide the earliest written accounts of the natural history and indigenous cultures of the what is now British Columbia, Alberta, Montana, Idaho, Washington, and Oregon. Thompson was the first person to chart the entire route of the Columbia river, and his wilderness expeditions have become the stuff of legend.

Jack Nisbet tracks the explorer across the content, interweaving his own observations with Thompson’s historical writings. The result is a fascinating story of two men discovering the Northwest territory almost two hundred years apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Men of 18 in 1918: Memories of the Western Front in World War One (The History of World War One)*




  








An astounding account of one young infantryman’s personal experience of the Western Front in the last year of World War One.

Perfect for fans of Peter Hart, Max Hastings and Barbara W. Tuchman.

In the spring of 1918 German forces broke through Allied lines in a last ditch attempt to overcome their enemies. To hold back this tide young, inexperienced men from France, Britain, the United States, Australia and Canada were sent into war against battle-hardened and desperate German soldiers.

What was it like to be an eighteen year old and sent to the frontlines in the First World War?

Frederick James Hodges was one of these young men and his book, Men of 18 in 1918, provides insight into the ordeals of an ordinary soldier who left Britain as a teenager but returned as a man having witnessed the full horrors of war.

Hodges charts his progress through the conflict from his short period of training to being thrown into defending Allied lines against the onslaught before being ordered, as part of Britain’s prime assault troops, into a ninety-five day non-stop attack which only ended with the armistice of November 1918.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Rise of the G.I. Army, 1940–1941: The Forgotten Story of How America Forged a Powerful Army Before Pearl Harbor *




  








“A must-read book that explores a vital pre-war effort [with] deep research and gripping writing.” —Washington Times

In The rise of the G.I. Army, 1940–1941, Paul Dickson tells the dramatic story of how the American Army was mobilized from scattered outposts two years before Pearl Harbor into the disciplined and mobile fighting force that helped win World War II.

In September 1939, when Nazi Germany invaded Poland and initiated World War II, America had strong isolationist leanings. The US Army stood at fewer than 200,000 men—unprepared to defend the country, much less carry the fight to Europe and the Far East. And yet, less than a year after Pearl Harbor, the American army led the Allied invasion of North Africa, beginning the campaign that would defeat Germany, and the Navy and Marines were fully engaged with Japan in the Pacific.

Dickson chronicles this transformation from Franklin Roosevelt’s selection of George C. Marshall to be Army Chief of Staff to the remarkable peace-time draft of 1940 and the massive and unprecedented mock battles in Tennessee, Louisiana, and the Carolinas by which the skill and spirit of the Army were forged and out of which iconic leaders like Eisenhower, Bradley, and Clark emerged. The narrative unfolds against a backdrop of political and cultural isolationist resistance and racial tension at home, and the increasingly perceived threat of attack from both Germany and Japan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/07/22.

Currently $1.

*Nine Lives: My time as the MI6's top spy inside al-Qaeda *




  








As one of al-Qaeda’s most respected bomb-makers, Aimen Dean rubbed shoulders with the mastermind of the 9/11 attacks and swore allegiance to Osama bin Laden.

As a double agent at the heart of al-Qaeda’s chemical weapons programme, he foiled attacks on civilians and saved countless lives, brushing with death so often that his handlers began to call him their spy with nine lives.

This is the story of how a young Muslim, determined to defend his faith, found himself fighting on the wrong side – and his fateful decision to work undercover for his sworn enemy. From the killing fields of Bosnia to the training camps of Afghanistan, from running money and equipment in Britain to dodging barrel bombs in Syria, we discover what life is like inside the global jihad, and what it will take to stop it once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/08/22.

Currently $3.

*The Thunder and Lightning Series*




  








Red Thunder, Red Lightning, and Rolling Thunder—“action-packed, science-packed homages to Heinlein’s best work”—now in one volume (Cory Doctorow, Boing Boing).

Enjoy all three novels in Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author John Varley’s Mars saga!

Red Thunder
As Chinese and US spacecraft compete to be the first to land on Mars, a former astronaut, his cousin, and four teens from Florida have a chance to beat them both—thanks to an inventive new power source that can propel them to the Red Planet within three days. No guts, no glory . . .

Red Lightning
Son of one of the first men on Mars, Ray Garcia-Strickland is over the Red Planet and its gravity-dependent tourists. And when an unknown object hits Earth and causes a massive tsunami, he’ll get his own chance at interplanetary adventure . . .

Rolling Thunder
Stationed on one of Jupiter’s moons, Podkayne, a Martian navy lieutenant and daughter of Ray Garcia-Strickland, is finally realizing her dream of being a singer when disaster strikes. Put into a state of suspended animation, she awakens ten years later to face her—and humanity’s—greatest challenge . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Earthlings (Soldiers of Earthrise Book 2) *




  








Conquering this backwater planet should have been easy.

But the natives are fighting back hard. The bodies pile up. The bombs keep falling. There is no end in sight.

Jon is an Earthling, a soldier eager to serve his world. But now he’s bogged down in the jungles of an alien planet. And the enemy is ruthless.

Maria is a Bahayan, a native of this world of deep forests and deeper secrets. Her ancestors came from Earth, Filipino colonists seeking a better life. But Maria was born on Bahay, and she would die to defend her homeworld.

Jon knows she is the enemy. That her betrothed, a cruel warlord, murdered his brother. Yet Jon cannot help it. He is drawn to Maria like a moth to the flame.

And this flame might burn the galaxy.

As the war rages, secrets emerge. Lies unravel. Jon and Maria discover shocking truths . . . truths that could shake the very foundations of their worlds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Platoon F: Comedy Sci-Fi Bundle*




  








Find out what the F in Platoon F truly means...
Nearly 1,500 pages of sci-fi absurdity are just a click away.

The SSMC Reluctant (Book 1)
An identity change. A space ship that travels on rails. A new captain who never saw this coming.

Don Harr is a Segnal Space Marine who is being punished due to a military mistake. He has been physically altered, given a new identity, and placed in charge of the antiquated ship known as The SSMC Reluctant. Their first task is to fly the old beast around the planet in celebration of her fiftieth anniversary. But during flight, new orders arrive. Harr learns that their true mission is to destroy a nearby Kortnor space station. Worse, it's a suicide mission.

Angry Robots (Book 2)
Captain Don Harr and the crew of The SSMC Reluctant are being honored at a banquet. But while they're getting medals pinned on, the electricity goes out and the place fills with sewage. It's soon learned that the robots who run the sewers have had enough and they want out.

The SSMC Voyeur (Book 3)
Rear Admiral Parfait is on holiday when an archaic space probe returns to Segnal Prime. It has a message for the people of the planet, which seems innocuous enough, but Rear Admiral Conster sees it as an act of war. That means Captain Don Harr is in charge of fighting that war.

Earthlings (Book 4)
Captain Harr is told that the crew of Platoon F is going to travel back to planet Earth for further study. But Rear Admiral Parfait has decided he wants to join the mission, acting in the role of Senior Diplomat.

Synthetic DNA (Book 5)
Captain Harr and his misfit crew have returned to Segnal Prime 500 years in the future, where they learn that they're all heroes. But when it becomes clear that the race of androids has no need for sentient organic beings, things take a turn for the worse.

Warped Conduit (Book 6)
After breaking away from the Segnal Space Marine Corps, the crew of The SSMC Reluctant is searching for what to do next. Unfortunately, a race of beings who call themselves "The Overseers" already have plans for them. It's one of those deals they can't refuse. Worse, Captain Don Harr quickly learns that his new masters truly want everyone who isn't an Overseer to die. It means no competition.

Kidnap on Fantasy Planet (Book 7)
Things hadn't turned out as expected for Captain Harr in regards to love, but life goes on. But when he ends up dealing with a couple of pretty smart cavemen (who prefer to be called Early Evolutionary Humanoids), things get super strange. That's when a message comes in that the current head of Fantasy Planet, and Harr's prior commanding officer in the Segnal Space Marine Corps, has been kidnapped.

Veli Unveiled (Book 
Captain Harr is tasked by the Overseers to take out a world that is growing too quickly on the side of technology. Meaning it's just another day at the office. But when Harr sees the size of the armada he's expected to take down, he and the crew of Platoon F decide on a different route.

The Search for Veli (Book 9)
With Lord Overseer Veli on the run, Captain Harr and his crew of misfits must travel through time to take the bastard down. But screwing with the timeline causes rifts that interrupt everything Harr had ever known.

If you like warped comedy, ridiculous physics, and more innuendo than you can shake a stick at, then you’ll love John P. Logsdon and Christopher P. Young’s outrageous space adventures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Core Melt: A Coruscant Novel (The Coruscant Series Book 3) *




  








All books in the Coruscant series are stand-alone stories set in the Coruscant universe.

So what happens when an AI has children ... and you threaten them?

For fans of Altered Carbon, Blade Runner, Queen of Angels or Leviathan Wakes, Core Melt is a sci-fi noir suspense thriller about forbidden love, espionage and betrayal.

Emin Wei is a Hunter class cyber, birthed on the spaceport moon of Orkutsk for a single purpose. Find suspected terrorist Kristen Newgard, judge her, and if guilty, terminate her. Only as he is setting out on his mission, does he learn three other Hunters have gone before him, and none have returned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bering Strait: This is the Future of War (Future War Book 3) *




  








"Impossible to put down. The action is intense and the plot unique. It soars along at a fast pace. This story is unmissable." - 5 Star Review from Anne-Marie Reynolds for Readers’ Favorite.

"Realistic and original. A fast-paced thriller packed with action and suspense." - Publishers Weekly BookLife

Without warning, Russia starts a lightning operation to seize control of a vital arctic waterway off the Alaska coast. For America, it's a threat to national sovereignty. For Russia, it's a matter of life or death. For hot-wired naval aviator, Karen 'Bunny' O'Hare, it's about to be a bad day at the office. Bering Strait is a chilling look at the near future of warfare. Compelling and exciting, be sure you have nothing else planned when you start reading, because you'll find it hard to stop!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Orbital: This is the Future of War (Future War Book 5) *




  








"Explosive, ingenious and thought provoking. I was not able to put this novel down ... I had to find out what happened next..." 5 Stars Readers' Favorite

In 2034, a cataclysmic meteorite shower rains down on Saudi Arabia, destroying the world's largest oil processing facility and sending the price of oil into the stratosphere. But was it an act of God, or of man?

Taking military technologies that are on the drawing board today and putting them into the domain of space 15 years from now, 'Orbital' is a high-octane look at what the growing militarization of space could lead to in the all too near future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Strange Practice (A Dr. Greta Helsing Novel Book 1) *




  








The first book in a delightfully witty fantasy series in which Dr. Greta Helsing, doctor to the undead, must defend London from both supernatural ailments and a bloodthirsty cult

Greta Helsing inherited her family's highly specialized and highly peculiar medical practice. In her consulting rooms, Dr. Helsing treats the undead for a host of ills: vocal strain in banshees, arthritis in barrow-wights, and entropy in mummies. Although she barely makes ends meet, this is just the quiet, supernatural-adjacent life Greta's been groomed for since childhood.

Until a sect of murderous monks emerges, killing human and undead Londoners alike. As terror takes hold of the city, Greta must use her unusual skills to stop the cult if she hopes to save her practice and her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lords of Salem *




  








"The book offers a different experience from the film since it can obviously go into much more detail," says Rob Zombie. "The book and the film really complement each other."

From the singular mind of horror maestro Rob Zombie comes a chilling plunge into a nightmare world where evil runs in the blood...

The Lords of Salem

Heidi Hawthorne is a thirty-seven-year-old FM radio DJ and a recovering drug addict. Struggling with her newfound sobriety and creeping depression, Heidi suddenly receives an anonymous gift at the station-a mysteriously shaped wooden box branded with a strange symbol. Inside the box is a promotional record for a band that identifies themselves only as The Lords. There is no other information.

She decides to play it on the radio show as a joke, and the moment she does, horrible things begin to happen. The strange music awakens something evil in the town. Soon enough, terrifying murders begin to happen all around Heidi. Who are The Lords? What do they want?

As old bloodlines are awakened and the bodies start to pile up, only one thing seems certain: all hell is about to break loose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Other Madisons: The Lost History of a President's Black Family *




  






“A Roots for a new generation, rich in storytelling and steeped in history.”
—Kirkus Reviews, starred review

“A compelling saga that gives a voice to those that history tried to erase . . . Poignant and eye-opening, this is a must-read.”
—Booklist

In The Other Madisons, Bettye Kearse—a descendant of an enslaved cook and, according to oral tradition, President James Madison—shares her family story and explores the issues of legacy, race, and the powerful consequences of telling the whole truth. 

For thousands of years, West African griots (men) and griottes (women) have recited the stories of their people. Without this tradition Bettye Kearse would not have known that she is a descendant of President James Madison and his slave, and half-sister, Coreen. In 1990, Bettye became the eighth-generation griotte for her family. Their credo—“Always remember—you’re a Madison. You come from African slaves and a president”—was intended to be a source of pride, but for her, it echoed with abuses of slavery, including rape and incest. 

Confronting those abuses, Bettye embarked on a journey of discovery—of her ancestors, the nation, and herself. She learned that wherever African slaves walked, recorded history silenced their voices and buried their footsteps: beside a slave-holding fortress in Ghana; below a federal building in New York City; and under a brick walkway at James Madison’s Virginia plantation. When Bettye tried to confirm the information her ancestors had passed down, she encountered obstacles at every turn.

Part personal quest, part testimony, part historical correction, The Other Madisons is the saga of an extraordinary American family told by a griotte in search of the whole story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Laurus: The International Bestseller*




  








WINNER OF THE BIG BOOK AWARD, THE LEO TOLSTOY YASNAYA POLYANA AWARD & THE READ RUSSIA AWARD

_A NEW STATESMAN BOOK OF THE YEAR 2016_

Fifteenth-century Russia

It is a time of plague and pestilence, and a young healer, skilled in the art of herbs and remedies, finds himself overcome with grief and guilt when he fails to save the one he holds closest to his heart. Leaving behind his village, his possessions and his name, he sets out on a quest for redemption, penniless and alone. But this is no ordinary journey: wandering across plague-ridden Europe, offering his healing powers to all in need, he travels through ages and countries, encountering a rich tapestry of wayfarers along the way. Accosted by highwaymen, lynched in Yugoslavia and washed overboard at sea, he eventually reaches Jerusalem, only to find his greatest challenge is yet to come.

Winner of two of the biggest literary prizes in Russia, Laurus is a remarkably rich novel about the eternal themes of love, loss, self-sacrifice and faith, from one of the country’s most experimental and critically acclaimed novelists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Wild Thing: The Short, Spellbinding Life of Jimi Hendrix *




  








Hailed for its astounding portrait of Jimi Hendrix, Philip Norman’s Wild Thing has become the definitive biography of rock’s most outrageous—and tragic—genius.


Today, Jimi Hendrix (1942–1970) is celebrated as the greatest rock guitarist of all time. But before he was setting guitars and the world aflame, James Marshall Hendrix was a shy kid in Seattle, plucking at a broken ukulele. Bringing Hendrix’s story to vivid life against the backdrop of midcentury rock, and interweaving new interviews with friends, lovers, bandmates, and his family, Wild Thing vividly reconstructs Hendrix’s remarkable career, from playing segregated clubs on the Chitlin’ Circuit to achieving stardom in Swinging London.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*I AM NELSON: The story of a little dog who is larger than life. Even when he's dead.*




  








A book for dog lovers and anyone who’s ever loved and lost an animal.

Often funny and very touching, this is the heartwarming memoir of Nelson, a very special, feisty little rescue dog.
It is the true story of his life and death. The good times and the bad times. And what happened next.

And always by his side, his unconventional human family who love him very much and are there for him come what may. When he is happy and has the time of his life. When he is naughty and misbehaves. When life takes a turn for the worst and he gets ill. When he has to get used to life on three legs. And when he finally dies.
But is death really the end of his journey?

A funny and sad, silly and wise, bittersweet story of love and loss. And hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Finding Chika: A Little Girl, an Earthquake, and the Making of a Family *




  








"Mitch Albom has done it again with this moving memoir of love and loss. You can’t help but fall for Chika. A page-turner that will no doubt become a classic.” --Mary Karr, author of The Liars’ Club and The Art of Memoir

From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Tuesdays With Morrie comes Mitch Albom’s most personal story to date: an intimate and heartwarming memoir about what it means to be a family and the young Haitian orphan whose short life would forever change his heart. 

Chika Jeune was born three days before the devastating earthquake that decimated Haiti in 2010. She spent her infancy in a landscape of extreme poverty, and when her mother died giving birth to a baby brother, Chika was brought to The Have Faith Haiti Orphanage that Albom operates in Port Au Prince.

With no children of their own, the forty-plus children who live, play, and go to school at the orphanage have become family to Mitch and his wife, Janine. Chika’s arrival makes a quick impression. Brave and self-assured, even as a three-year-old, she delights the other kids and teachers. But at age five, Chika is suddenly diagnosed with something a doctor there says, “No one in Haiti can help you with.”

Mitch and Janine bring Chika to Detroit, hopeful that American medical care can soon return her to her homeland. Instead, Chika becomes a permanent part of their household, and their lives, as they embark on a two-year, around-the-world journey to find a cure. As Chika’s boundless optimism and humor teach Mitch the joys of caring for a child, he learns that a relationship built on love, no matter what blows it takes, can never be lost.

Told in hindsight, and through illuminating conversations with Chika herself, this is Albom at his most poignant and vulnerable. Finding Chika is a celebration of a girl, her adoptive guardians, and the incredible bond they formed—a devastatingly beautiful portrait of what it means to be a family, regardless of how it is made.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Midnight at the Bright Ideas Bookstore: A Novel *




  








When a bookshop patron commits suicide, his favorite store clerk must unravel the puzzle he left behind in this “intriguingly dark, twisty” (Kirkus Reviews) debut novel from an award-winning short story writer.

Lydia Smith lives her life hiding in plain sight. A clerk at the Bright Ideas bookstore, she keeps a meticulously crafted existence among her beloved books, eccentric colleagues, and the BookFrogs—the lost and lonely regulars who spend every day marauding the store’s overwhelmed shelves.

But when Joey Molina, a young, beguiling BookFrog, kills himself in the bookstore’s upper room, Lydia’s life comes unglued. Always Joey’s favorite bookseller, Lydia has been bequeathed his meager worldly possessions. Trinkets and books; the detritus of a lonely, uncared for man. But when Lydia flips through his books she finds them defaced in ways both disturbing and inexplicable. They reveal the psyche of a young man on the verge of an emotional reckoning. And they seem to contain a hidden message. What did Joey know? And what does it have to do with Lydia?

As Lydia untangles the mystery of Joey’s suicide, she unearths a long buried memory from her own violent childhood. Details from that one bloody night begin to circle back. Her distant father returns to the fold, along with an obsessive local cop, and the Hammerman, a murderer who came into Lydia’s life long ago and, as she soon discovers, never completely left. “Both charming and challenging” (Marilyn Stasio, The New York Times Book Review), Midnight at the Bright Ideas Bookstore is a “multi-generational tale of abandonment, desperation, and betrayal…inventive and intricately plotted” (Publishers Weekly, starred review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fatal Fundraiser: A Garden Girls Cozy Mystery Novel (Garden Girls - The Golden Years Mystery Series Book 5)*




  








BONUS: Recipe Included!

-----------------------------------------

Dot and Ray’s food truck is running on all cylinders now that the couple is feeding hungry, homeless people every day. It’s going so well that they’re running low on funds, and Gloria and Paul offer to host a fundraiser to help them get through the end of the year.

The new owner of Dot’s Restaurant has hired a manager who has set her sights on Paul. Unfortunately, the woman has been put in charge of helping with the fundraiser.

The event is a huge success with donations pouring in until disaster strikes, the woman is found dead, and investigators turn their attention to Gloria.

As the evidence starts stacking up, Gloria is certain it’s just a matter of time before the authorities show up on her doorstep to charge her with the woman’s murder.

Can the Garden Girls get to the bottom of who murdered the woman, or will this be the end of not only the Garden Girls but also Gloria Rutherford-Kennedy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*N or M?: A Tommy and Tuppence Mystery (Tommy and Tuppence Mysteries Book 3) *




  








Set during the dark days of World War II, Agatha Christie’s N or M? puts two most unlikely espionage agents, Tommy and Tuppence Beresford, on the trail of a pair of Nazi spies who have murdered Britain’s top agent.

World War II is raging, and while the RAF struggles to keep the Luftwaffe at bay, Britain faces a sinister threat from “the enemy within”—Nazis posing as ordinary citizens.

With pressure mounting, the intelligence service appoints two improbable spies, Tommy and Tuppence Beresford. Their mission: to seek out a man and a woman from among the colorful guests at Sans Souci, a seaside hotel. But this assignment is far from an easy stroll along the promenade—N and M have just murdered Britain’s finest agent and no one can be trusted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Mother's Day Mishap: A Cozy Mystery (A Tess and Tilly Cozy Mystery Book 3)*




  







If you love small towns, endearing relationships, food, animals, and a touch of murder, you will love this new mystery series by Kathi Daley, author of the popular Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Series. It's Mother's Day in White Eagle Montana and spring has come to the small foothills community. It's the season for puppies and kittens to be born and rehomed, families to gather for an outdoor picnic and a baseball game, friends to fall in love, and a shocking mystery to filter to the surface after so many years. Join Tess and Tilly as they sleuth out the truth while delivering the daily mail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Ursulina *




  








In this gripping prequel to his Edgar Award finalist and New York Times bestseller The Deep, Deep Snow, Brian Freeman takes us on Rebecca’s dark journey to reveal the truth about the Ursulina … a journey that ultimately leads to an excruciating choice that will change her life forever.

The mythical beast goes by many names. Bigfoot. Sasquatch. Yeti.

In Black Wolf County, he’s called … the Ursulina.

But to Deputy Rebecca Colder, the beast is no myth. A serial killer has taken on the identity of the monster -- and with each body left behind, there’s a chilling message written in blood: I am the Ursulina.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Mercy Harbor Thriller Collection: A Mercy Harbor Thriller: Complete Series Included *




  








"A chilling thriller series in the tradition of Kendra Ellliot, Lisa Regan, and Robert Dugoni. The Mercy Harbor Series keeps fans reading late into the night (and checking the locks on their doors)."

If you love twisty, thrillers with heart, you'll love the Mercy Harbor Thriller Series, now available for the first time in a box set collection. Get complete seriesof all 4 books including:

The River Girls, Book One: Eden Winthrop is still haunted by her sister's death when a young woman arrives at the Mercy Harbor Shelter asking for help. When the girl goes missing, and bodies start turning up in the nearby Willow River, Eden becomes entangled in a fight to stop a twisted serial killer and save her young niece's life.

Girl Eight, Book Two: A ruthless serial killer, who has evaded detection for over a decade, is once again preying on Willow Bay’s most vulnerable women. Can the unlikely killer be stopped in time to save Girl Eight?

Catch the Girl, Book Three: A troubled young woman seeks refuge within an isolated Florida commune. After two of her friends go missing, she suspects the peaceful community hides a deadly secret, and soon realizes that she has become the target of a heartless killer.

Girls Who Lie, Book Four: As a brutal killer stalks the women of Willow Bay, an ambitious young reporter uncovers disturbing clues to the killer’s identity, she becomes the unwilling subject of her own deadly story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*If I Fall *




  








A gritty, heart-stopping crime thriller that will have you utterly obsessed.

We were told to meet at a rooftop bar.

Four friends, bound by one terrible secret.

No one knew why we were there.

Then we saw a woman, watched as she fell from the edge and plunged to her death.

The police think it's suicide, but I know better.

Someone is sending a message.

Now they're coming for us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Last Seen Alive *




  








Chyna Greer was sixteen when her best friend, Zoey, disappeared. Though very different in looks and temperament, the two girls shared a bond that was stronger than blood. But even Chyna's urgent warnings couldn't prevent a love-struck Zoey from sneaking out to the lake to meet her secret crush—and being swallowed up into the warm summer night forever….

Now Chyna has come back to her West Virginia hometown of Black Willow to lay her mother to rest. But memories of Zoey are everywhere…and then, out of nowhere, Chyna hears a voice—Zoey's voice—begging for her help. As Chyna delves into Black Willow's past, she learns that two other teenagers also went missing. Soon Chyna's search for answers becomes a desperate race to uncover a chilling secret that strikes at the heart of everything she holds dear—and reveal the remorseless evil that has been hiding in plain sight….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Know What You Did Last Summer*




  







Four teens fight to outsmart a killer who intends to avenge a young boy's death in this suspenseful thriller that inspired the classic horror film. After a party, four teens are in a hit-and-run accident that results in a young boy's death. Unable to deal with the consequences, they leave the body behind, and make an anonymous phone call to the police, tipping them off. The group makes a secret pact to bury the memory of that night and never speak of it again, but when one of the girls receives a note that reads "I know what you did last summer," their dark lie is unearthed. With twists and turns at every corner, they'll have to fight to stay steps ahead of a killer determined to make them pay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In the First Circle: The First Uncensored Edition *




  






The thrilling cold war masterwork by the nobel prize winner, published in full for the first time

Moscow, Christmas Eve, 1949.The Soviet secret police intercept a call made to the American embassy by a Russian diplomat who promises to deliver secrets about the nascent Soviet Atomic Bomb program. On that same day, a brilliant mathematician is locked away inside a Moscow prison that houses the country's brightest minds. He and his fellow prisoners are charged with using their abilities to sleuth out the caller's identity, and they must choose whether to aid Joseph Stalin's repressive state—or refuse and accept transfer to the Siberian Gulag camps . . . and almost certain death.

First written between 1955 and 1958, In the First Circle is Solzhenitsyn's fiction masterpiece. In order to pass through Soviet censors, many essential scenes—including nine full chapters—were cut or altered before it was published in a hastily translated English edition in 1968. Now with the help of the author's most trusted translator, Harry T. Willetts, here for the first time is the complete, definitive English edition of Solzhenitsyn's powerful and magnificent classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stories of the American Revolution (The Thomas Fleming Library) *




  







Few writers have told the story of the American Revolution with more grace, clarity, or emotional power than New York Times bestselling historian Thomas Fleming. Here, collected for the first time and posthumously, are Fleming's favorite works. He takes us back to the days of the founders, detailing the surprising facts of American life in 1776, including its resemblance to today. He tells the seldom-told tale of the Loyalists, supporters of England who acted on their political convictions with impressive courage during the Revolution, and reveals little-known facets of men ranging from Franklin to Lafayette, Howe to Washington. He concludes with the Constitutional Convention of 1787 when fifty-five men from twelve virtually autonomous states came to Philadelphia in a brave - some thought foolhardy - attempt to replace a loose and fragile confederation with a strong national government. Their astonishing achievement became a standard of enlightenment the world over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*George B. McClellan: The Young Napoleon *




  








“Sears has finally unraveled the mystique of this complex, brilliant Civil War general . . . A fascinating story” (James M. McPherson, author of Battle Cry of Freedom).

“Commander of the Northern army in the Civil War, Gen. George McClellan saw himself as God’s chosen instrument for saving the Union. Self-aggrandizing, with a streak of arrogant stubbornness, he set himself above President Lincoln, whom he privately called ‘the Gorilla.’ To ‘the young Napoleon,’ as McClellan’s troops dubbed him, abolition was an ‘accursed doctrine.’ Fond of conspiracy plots, he insisted that the Lincoln administration had traitorously conspired to set him up for military defeat. Although he constantly anticipated one big, decisive battle that would crush the South, he squandered one military opportunity after another, and, if Sears is correct, he was the worst strategist the Army of the Potomac ever had. Based on primary sources, letters, dispatch books, diaries, newspapers, this masterly biography is an astonishing portrait of an egotistical crank who could snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.” —Publishers Weekly

“Engagingly written and thoroughly researched, Sears’s persuasive critique is the best and most complete biography of this controversial general.” —Library Journal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fallschirm-Panzer-Division 'Hermann Göring’: A History of the Luftwaffe's Only Armoured Division, 1933-1945*




  








In the early years of the Third Reich, Hermann Göring, one of the most notorious leaders of the Third Reich, worked to establish his own personal army to rival Himmler’s SS and Reichswehr. The result: a private Prussian police force which grew into one of the most powerful armored units in Nazi Germany’s Wehrmacht.

This unit fought throughout the Second World War, meeting Anglo-American forces in vicious battles across the European theatres of Tunisia, Sicily and Italy before finally being defeated by the Red Army on the Eastern Front. The Hermann Göring Panzer Division incorporates technical details of these battles with the turbulent politics and Machiavellian manoeuvring of Hitler’s inner circle, giving military-history enthusiasts fresh insights into the development and role of this unusual division through the war.

Drawing on first-hand accounts and extensive archive material, World War II historian Lawrence Paterson presents a comprehensive and unbiased history of the establishment of the famous 1. Fallschirm-Panzer Division.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Battle of Halbe, 1945: Eyewitness Accounts from Hell's Cauldron *




  








In April 1945, German troops withdrawing from the Seelow Heights were encircled by the Soviet Army near the small town of Halbe, south-east of Berlin. Rather than surrender, their orders were to attempt to break out, westward, and join up with the German 12th Army. A brutal battle ensued, with an estimated 30,000 German and 20,000 Russian soldiers killed, along with thousands of civilians.

This collection of first-hand accounts tells the story of the battle and its aftermath from the German perspective. It is an eclectic mix, containing the recollections of ordinary soldiers, SS-men and men of the Panzer Divisions, as well as civilians caught up in the battle as they attempted to flee ahead of the advancing armies. It brings to life the grim realities of this one-sided engagement, revealing the brutal vengeance of the Soviets and the desperation to escape the slaughter.

Translated into English for the first time, this is an important insight into this devastating and little-known aspect of World War II history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Special Operations South-East Asia 1942–1945: Minerva, Baldhead & Longshank/Creek *




  







Many books have been written about Second World War special forces operations in Europe and the Middle East. Much less has been said about such operations in South-East Asia those launched against the Japanese in Sumatra and the Andaman Islands, and the Germans in Goa. These operations, and the exceptional men who took part in them, have been almost forgotten. David Miller, in this gripping account, sets the record straight. His book is based on extensive original research, including long-hidden family documents, revealing much information for the first time and his narrative is fascinating reading for anyone who is interested in special operations and the war against the Axis powers in South-East Asia. His history is the first general account of these operations - it is a landmark in the field.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/08/22.

Currently $2.

*Faithful in Adversity: The Royal Army Medical Corps in the Second World War *




  









An account of the World War II heroics of the corps that “revolutionized medical care for British troops . . . Most Highly Recommended” (Firetrench).

On 28 September 1945, Field Marshal Montgomery expressed his “admiration and high regard to a corps whose contribution to victory has been beyond all calculation.”

The Royal Army Medical Corps was active during all engagements in the Second World War. From the defeat in Norway in 1940 to the hell of Dunkirk and the fall of France, from the chaos of the retreat through Greece and Crete to the war’s turning point in the vast deserts of North Africa, from the intensity of D-Day and the Normandy campaign to the reverses at Arnhem and the eventual liberation of the German death camps and Far East prison camps, RAMC personnel were frequently at the heart of the action, risking their lives to provide medical support to a mobile army in a highly mechanized war. For those taken prisoner by the enemy, maintaining the physical and psychological well-being of their fellow captives became an urgent necessity, while for a small number of exceptionally brave and hardy souls, attachment to commando units saw them provide medical support for some of the most daring raids of the war. Nearly 3,000 RAMC doctors and orderlies were killed during the war as a result of enemy action or exposure to dangerous tropical diseases.

Using previously unpublished archival material and personal family papers, this book sheds fresh light on the experience of the regulars, volunteers and conscripts who gave expression to the motto of the RAMC: Faithful in Adversity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/09/22.

Currently < $2.

*Wherever Seeds May Fall (First Contact) *




  








FIRST CONTACT is a series of stand-alone novels that explore humanity's first interaction with extraterrestrial life.

The Prince of Darkness is coming. Comet Anduru skimmed the clouds of Saturn. Rather than being drawn into the gas giant, it skipped back out into space. With the comet heading for Jupiter, speculation is mounting it’s an alien spacecraft making its way to Earth. Lieutenant Colonel Nolan Landis and Dr. Kath McKenzie are caught between an angry public and an anxious President as they grapple with the scientific, social, and political implications of First Contact.

FIRST CONTACT is similar to BLACK MIRROR or THE TWILIGHT ZONE in that the series is based on a common theme rather than common characters. This allows these books to be read in any order. Technically, they're all first as they all deal with how we might initially respond to contact with aliens, exploring the social, political, religious, and scientific aspects of First Contact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Galactic Exploration (First Contact)*




  








Galactic Exploration is a compilation of four closely related stories following the exploration of the Milky Way by the star ships Serengeti, Savannah and the Rift Valley. These three generational space ships are manned by clones and form part of the ongoing search for intelligent extra-terrestrial life. With the Serengeti heading out above the plane of the Milky Way, the Savannah exploring the outer reaches of the galaxy, and the Rift Valley investigating possible alien signals within the galactic core, this story examines the Rare Earth Hypothesis from a number of different angles.

This volume contains the novellas:


Serengeti
Trixie & Me
Savannah
War


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Logan's Run: Vintage Movie Classics (A Vintage Movie Classic) *




  








The bestselling dystopian novel that inspired the 1970s science-fiction classic starring Michael York, Jenny Agutter, and Richard Jordan.

In 2116, it is against the law to live beyond the age of twenty-one years. When the crystal flower in the palm of your hand turns from red to black, you have reached your Lastday and you must report to a Sleepshop for processing. But the human will to survive is strong—stronger than any mere law.

Logan 3 is a Sandman, an enforcer who hunts down those Runners who refuse to accept Deep Sleep. The day before Logan’s palmflower shifts to black, a Runner accidentally reveals that he was racing toward a goal: Sanctuary. With this information driving him forward, Logan 3 assumes the role of the hunted and becomes a Runner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Backyard Starship *




  








When Van Tudor returns to his childhood home, he inherits more than the family farm.

His grandfather used to tell him fantastic stories of spacemen and monsters, princesses and galactic knights. Little did Van realize, the old man's tales were more than fiction. They were real.

Hidden beneath the old barn, Van’s legacy is waiting: a starship, not of this world.

With his combat AI, an android bird named Perry, Van takes his first steps into the wider galaxy. He soon finds that space is far busier and more dangerous than he could have ever conceived.

Destiny is calling. His grandfather's legacy awaits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Witch in Time Saves Nine *




  








'A Witch in Time Saves Nine' won honorable mention in the New England Book Festival!
One reader compared it to 'Outlander' and it falls into the same categories as Angel Lawson, Tamara White and L.J. Swallow.

The wagon rolled to a stop in front of the hanging tree. "Run!" Grandma yelled, grabbing my hand...

When Emeline Chase is transported into the past she hopes she can change history and save the unfortunate women who are being executed for practicing witchcraft. After all Emeline herself is a witch in the present and in the past—or at least that’s what her grandmother has told her. How else could she have suddenly moved backward in time? But when she becomes trapped in the Salem, Massachusetts of 1692, her focus changes into one of survival. Can a cute Wampanoag Indian help her, or will their relationship make matters worse? To save herself Emeline must discover her own magic and find her way home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*2084: The End of the World *




  








A “sharply satirical” novel about an oppressive religious dictatorship and one man’s discovery of an underground resistance (Library Journal).

2015 Winner of the Le Grand Prix du Roman de l’Académie française

A tribute to George Orwell’s dystopian classic 1984 and a cry of protest against totalitarianism of all kinds, Boualem Sansal’s 2084 tells the story of a near future in which religious extremists have established a caliphate that forbids autonomous thought. In the year 2084, in the kingdom of Abistan—named after the prophet Abi, earthly messenger of the god Yölah—citizens submit to a single god, demonstrating their devotion by kneeling in prayer nine times a day. Remembering the past is forbidden, and an omnipresent surveillance system instantly informs the authorities of every deviant act, thought, or idea.

The kingdom is blessed and its citizens are happy, filled with purpose and piety. Those who are not—the heretics—are put to death by stoning or beheading in city squares. But Ati has met people who think differently: In ghettos and caves, hidden from the authorities, exist the last living heretics and free-thinkers of Abistan. Under their influence, Ati begins to doubt. He begins to think. Now, he will have to defend his thoughts with his life.

2084 is “a rare, powerful book, at the intersection of fable and lampoon, of satire and science fiction,” a cry of freedom, a gripping novel of ideas, and an indictment of the kind of closed-minded fundamentalism that threatens our democracies and the ideals on which they are founded (Lire).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Charlie: YA Zombie Horror Story (Zombie Slayer Book 1) *




  








*A snarky teenager. A new school to navigate. Can Charlie stop a zombie apocalypse in time for finals?*

After she moves across the country and out of the hot zone, Charlie hopes to leave hunting behind. She's ready to make some friends at her new high school. But the past she hoped to bury rises again with a fresh, city-wide outbreak.

So much for settling into a normal life...

Desperate to stop the walking dead, Charlie enlists the help of some classmates to find patient zero. But as the scourge spreads, her talents may not be enough to keep them alive.

Will Charlie discover the source of the infection, or will she meet a gruesome end?

Buffy the Vampire Slayer meets The Walking Dead in this dark fantasy tale of sassy heroines, high school angst, and flesh-eating walkers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The White Princess (The Plantagenet and Tudor Novels) *




  






Adapted for the STARZ original series,The White Princess.

Love to the Death.

When Henry Tudor picks up the crown of England from the mud of Bosworth field, he knows he must marry the princess of the enemy house—Elizabeth of York—to unify a country divided by war for more than three decades. But his bride is still in love with his dead enemy, and her mother and half of England remain loyal to her brother, the missing York heir.

Henry’s greatest fear is that somewhere a prince is waiting to reclaim the throne. When a young man who would be king invades England, Elizabeth has to choose between the new husband she is coming to love and the boy who claims to be her lost brother: the rose of York come home at last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Good Lord Bird: A Novel *




  








Now a Showtime limited series starring Ethan Hawke and Daveed Diggs

Winner of the National Book Award for Fiction

From the bestselling author of Deacon King Kong (an Oprah Book Club pick) and The Color of Water comes the story of a young boy born a slave who joins John Brown’s antislavery crusade—and who must pass as a girl to survive.

Henry Shackleford is a young slave living in the Kansas Territory in 1856--a battleground between anti- and pro-slavery forces--when legendary abolitionist John Brown arrives. When an argument between Brown and Henry's master turns violent, Henry is forced to leave town--along with Brown, who believes Henry to be a girl and his good luck charm.

Over the ensuing months, Henry, whom Brown nicknames Little Onion, conceals his true identity to stay alive. Eventually Brown sweeps him into the historic raid on Harpers Ferry in 1859--one of the great catalysts for the Civil War. An absorbing mixture of history and imagination, and told with McBride's meticulous eye for detail and character, The Good Lord Bird is both a rousing adventure and a moving exploration of identity and survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Daughters of the Samurai: A Journey from East to West and Back *








A Seattle Times Best Book of the Year

A Buzzfeed Best Nonfiction Book of the Year

"Nimura paints history in cinematic strokes and brings a forgotten story to vivid, unforgettable life." —Arthur Golden, author of Memoirs of a Geisha

In 1871, five young girls were sent by the Japanese government to the United States. Their mission: learn Western ways and return to help nurture a new generation of enlightened men to lead Japan.

Raised in traditional samurai households during the turmoil of civil war, three of these unusual ambassadors—Sutematsu Yamakawa, Shige Nagai, and Ume Tsuda—grew up as typical American schoolgirls. Upon their arrival in San Francisco they became celebrities, their travels and traditional clothing exclaimed over by newspapers across the nation. As they learned English and Western customs, their American friends grew to love them for their high spirits and intellectual brilliance.

The passionate relationships they formed reveal an intimate world of cross-cultural fascination and connection. Ten years later, they returned to Japan—a land grown foreign to them—determined to revolutionize women’s education.

Based on in-depth archival research in Japan and in the United States, including decades of letters from between the three women and their American host families, Daughters of the Samurai is beautifully, cinematically written, a fascinating lens through which to view an extraordinary historical moment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*How to Be a Girl: A Mother's Memoir of Raising Her Transgender Daughter*




  








A poignant narrative of one mom’s struggle to support her transgender daughter—showing how any parent can forge a deeper bond with their child by truly listening

Mama, something went wrong in your tummy. And it made me come out as a boy instead of a girl.

When Marlo Mack’s three-year-old utters these words, her world splits wide open. Friends and family, experts, and Marlo herself had long downplayed her “son’s” requests for pretty dresses and long hair as experimentation—as a phase—but that time is over. When little “M” begs, weeping, to be reborn, Marlo knows she has to start listening to her kid.

How to Be a Girl is Mack’s unflinching memoir of M’s coming out—to her father, grandparents, classmates, and the world. Fearful of the prejudice that menaces M’s future, Mack finds her liberal values surprisingly challenged: Why can’t M just be a boy who wears skirts and loves fairies? But M doesn’t give up: She’s a girl!

As mother and daughter teach one another How to Be a Girl, Mack realizes it’s really the world that has a lot to learn—from her sparkly, spectacular M.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Lyndon Johnson and the American Dream *




  








With a new foreword: The New York Times–bestselling biography of President Lyndon Johnson from the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of Team of Rivals.

Featuring a 2018 foreword by the Pulitzer Prize–winning political historian that celebrates a reappraisal of Lyndon Johnson’s legacy five decades after his presidency, from the vantage point of our current, profoundly altered political culture and climate, Doris Kearns Goodwin’s extraordinary and insightful biography draws from meticulous research in addition to the author’s time spent working at the White House from 1967 to 1969. After Johnson’s term ended, Goodwin remained his confidante and assisted in the preparation of his memoir. In Lyndon Johnson and the American Dream, she traces the 36th president’s life from childhood to his early days in politics, and from his leadership of the Senate to his presidency, analyzing his dramatic years in the White House, including both his historic domestic triumphs and his failures in Vietnam.

Drawing on personal anecdotes and candid conversation with Johnson, Goodwin paints a rich and complicated portrait of one of our nation’s most compelling politicians in “the most penetrating, fascinating political biography I have ever read” (The New York Times).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tied Up in Knotts: My Dad and Me*




  








Karen Knotts tells the full story of her father, Don Knotts

Much has been written about Don Knotts's career, especially about his iconic role as Barney Fife on The Andy Griffith Show, but personal views into the man himself are few and far between. In Tied Up in Knotts, a loving daughter provides a full-life narrative of her father: Don's difficult childhood in an abusive home, his escape into comedic performance, becoming a household name, his growth as a feature film actor, his failing health, and his family life throughout, leading to touching and hilarious moments that will make the reader laugh and cry.

Those looking for a behind-the-scenes peek at the show, from the nuts and bolts of production to the hilarious pranks and heartfelt moments between the cast and crew, will see it all through the eyes of the little girl who grew up on the set. Knotts will delight readers with the memories of celebrities touched by Don's life, including Ron Howard, Tim Conway, Andy Griffith, Maggie Peterson, John Waters, Barbara Eden, and Jim Carrey.

Tied Up In Knotts delves beyond Barney Fife nostalgia to tell the life story of a man and father.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Elementary, She Read (A Sherlock Holmes Bookshop Mystery Book 1)*




  








Murder pays a visit to Gemma Doyle’s Sherlock Holmes-themed bookshop in this clever first installment in a captivating cozy mystery series from the bestselling author of the Year-Round Christmas Mysteries

Gemma Doyle, a transplanted Englishwoman, has returned to the quaint town of West London on Cape Cod to manage her Great Uncle Arthur's Sherlock Holmes Bookshop and Emporium. The shop—located at 222 Baker Street—specializes in the Holmes canon and pastiche, and is also home to Moriarty the cat. When Gemma finds a rare and potentially valuable magazine containing the first Sherlock Homes story hidden in the bookshop, she and her friend Jayne (who runs the adjoining Mrs. Hudson's Tea Room) set off to find the owner, only to stumble upon a dead body.

Gemma is the police's first suspect, so she puts her consummate powers of deduction to work to clear her name, investigating a handsome rare books expert, the dead woman's suspiciously unmoved son, and a whole family of greedy characters desperate to cash in on their inheritance. But when Gemma and Jayne accidentally place themselves at a second murder scene, it's a race to uncover the truth before the detectives lock them up for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Evie Parker Lady Sleuth Mysteries Books 1 & 2: 1920s Historical Cozy Mysteries: House Party Murder Rap & Murder at the Tea Party *




  








Lighthearted 1920s cozy mysteries with a cast of unique and quirky characters tackling mysteries in country estates, villages, and the bright lights of the roaring twenties.

House Party Murder Rap
Two people have been targeted. Shots have been fired. Who stands to inherit? Who has the most to lose? Evangeline ‘Evie’ Parker, Countess of Woodridge, thinks it’s nothing but an accident but then an attempt is made on her host’s life. Suddenly, all the guests attending the Duke of Hetherington’s house party think they are being targeted. Who will be next? Evie and her new chauffeur form an unlikely alliance to discover as much as they can before the killer can get it right.

Murder at the Tea Party
Warning: Afternoon tea with Lady Woodridge can be fatal. Evie has her hands full trying to keep the name of Woodridge free of scandal as well as mending fences with her maid Caro. No easy task when one of her afternoon tea guests is poisoned. Is it a coincidence when another guest is found dead from poison?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl That Vanished (Emma Griffin® FBI Mystery Book 2) *




  








Ring…Ring…

One call from her past was all it took to change everything.

A ten-year-old girl has vanished on her way home from camp.
And things took a turn for the worse when another child, a child that Emma knows, goes missing.

Disappearances, death, and tragedies have followed Emma Griffin throughout her childhood.
Her obsession with finding out the truth behind her past was what led her to join the FBI.

It’s been months since the horror of Feather Nest.
After the shocking revelation of the last case, FBI agent Emma Griffin decides to take a much-needed vacation.
But a phone call from Sheriff Sam Johnson, a man from her past, completely derails her plans.
A young girl has disappeared, and another child has gone missing.
With the number count slowly climbing.
Emma must now put her plans on hold, go back to her hometown and face some ghosts from her past.
When a mysterious package appears on her birthday.
Emma can’t shake the feeling that someone is monitoring her every movement.
Someone is getting too close for comfort.
The question is who?

In the close-knit town of Sherwood, the truth is never as it seems.

The Girl that Vanished is the second book in the Emma Griffin Mystery series, it can be read as a standalone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Perfect Payback (The Pepperman Mystery Series Book 3) *




  








When Jim and Laura Pepperman find a musty German Olympic jacket
and an old journal in their attic, they stumble onto a gripping
pre-World War II story of a cousin Jim knows nothing about.


After a career-ending injury forces Hans Pepperman to lose his spot on the 1936 Olympic boxing team, he trades his athletic aspirations for a degree in mechanical engineering and secures his dream job working for the famous Willy Messerschmitt. Tasked to solve the stalling issues of the BF109 fighter plane engine, Hans finds himself smack in the middle of the Abwher Intelligence Service’s radar. Pro-Germany but anti-Nazi, he reluctantly agrees to help flush out the spy leaking secret information on the BF109 engine to foreign agencies . . . and finds himself a suspect of espionage and murder. Unsure who to trust, he must unravel the tangle of lies he’s caught in before he falls prey to the Nazi agenda slowly and stealthily taking over the country he loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Storm's Cage (Amelia Storm FBI Mystery Series Book 3) *




  








*Secrets locked away in cages can’t tell stories...*

After military veteran turned FBI agent Amelia Storm and her partner Zane bust a child porn ring run by one of Chicago’s premier mob families, two of the four men involved are dead—one by his own hand, the second by Amelia's. A third is in jail awaiting trial... if he lives that long.

The fourth man caught on camera taking advantage of helpless children is still a mystery, though they've learned one important thing about him... he’s a detective in the Chicago Police Department. Soon, they learn he’ll do anything to keep his secret safe.

Amelia is determined to hunt down the dirty cop and make him pay for what he’s done. But as the investigation mounts, Amelia grows increasingly troubled by her role in the death of the mobster behind it all, second-guessing if it was justified. When she’s partnered with a witness to the shooting, she’s drawn into a web of intrigue where no one is innocent, and everyone has blood on their hands.

From the dark minds of Mary Stone and Amy Wilson comes Storm’s Cage, book three of the Amelia Storm Series, where you’ll be looking over your shoulder, wondering who to trust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Autumn's Rage (Autumn Trent FBI Mystery Series Book 4) *




  








*Revenge has no deadline...and endless rage.*

Dr. Autumn Trent returns to Virginia after successfully assisting the FBI’s Behavioral Analysis Unit yet again. Part of her heart remains in Florida with her long-lost sister whose trail has evaporated, but she moves forward to focus on her work as a forensic and criminal psychologist.

Intent on doing just that, she heads to Virginia State Hospital, where the prodigy of The Preacher awaits her return. Justin Black becomes the least of her worries when a new case practically falls in Autumn’s lap.

Murder has its grip on the mental institution, and all signs point toward one suspect. Even though the case appears to solve itself, Autumn thinks the team is being led astray. Uncovering the truth is only half of Autumn’s battle. She must first catch the killer before the killer catches her.

Autumn’s Rage, the fourth book in Mary Stone’s Autumn Trent Series, is a topsy-turvy ride through twisted criminal minds that will take your breath away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Autumn's Chaos (Autumn Trent FBI Mystery Series Book 5) *




  








*Guilt is a powerful motivator...*

Less than twenty-four hours after yet another near-death experience, forensic and criminal psychologist Dr. Autumn Trent should be resting and recovering, not back at work. But she has no choice. Her best friend, Special Agent Winter Black, is missing.

So is Winter’s baby brother, Justin...a brutal serial killer.

To make matters worse, Autumn feels responsible for Winter’s disappearance. Plagued by guilt and haunted by the memory of her little brother before he was kidnapped and groomed by The Preacher, Autumn knows that Winter would do anything for Justin. She should have stopped Winter from visiting her brother in the maximum-security treatment program for the criminally insane so soon after his capture.

Could Winter have helped him escape? Or is she his next victim?

Now, Autumn must put aside her guilt to focus on the only thing that matters. They have to find Winter...before it’s too late.

Autumn’s Chaos, the bone-chilling fifth book in Mary Stone’s Autumn Trent Series, is a breakneck race for survival, where forgiveness is deadly and timing is everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*From the Grave: A McKenzie Novel (Twin Cities P.I. Mac McKenzie Novels Book 17) *




  








A past case comes back to haunt Twin Cities P.I. McKenzie as a stolen sum of money threatens to resurface in From the Grave, the next mystery in David Housewright’s award-winning series.

Once a police detective in St. Paul, Minnesota, Rushmore McKenzie became an unlikely millionaire and an occasional unlicensed private investigator, doing favors for friends. But this time, he finds himself in dire need of working on his own behalf.

His dear friend and first love Shelby Dunston attends a public reading by a psychic medium with the hope of connecting with her grandfather one final time. Instead, she hears McKenzie’s name spoken by the psychic in connection with a huge sum of stolen—and missing—money.

Caught in a world of psychic mediums, with a man from his past with a stake in the future, and more than one party willing to go to great and deadly lengths to get involved, McKenzie must figure out just how much he’s willing to believe—like his life depends on it—before everything takes a much darker turn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Birdman (Jack Caffery Book 1) *




  








A serial killer stalks the streets of London in this “top-notch debut thriller”—the first Jack Caffery novel from the acclaimed author of Gone (Kirkus Reviews).

In his first case as lead investigator with London’s murder squad, Det. Inspector Jack Caffery is called on to investigate the murder of a young woman whose body has been discovered near the Millennium Dome in Greenwich, southeast London.

Mutilated beyond recognition, the victim is soon joined by four others discovered in the same area—all female and all ritualistically murdered. And when the postmortem examination reveals a gruesome signature connecting the victims, Caffery realizes exactly what he’s dealing with—a dangerous serial killer.

A finalist for the Edgar Award, Birdman explores the darkest reaches of the human mind and introduces a fascinating detective to the world of British crime fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Poppet (Jack Caffery Book 6) *




  








In this chilling, seamlessly-plotted thriller, British detective Jack Caffery must find a dangerous mental patient on the loose—before he can kill again . . .

The Beechway High Secure Unit in Bristol, England, has a storied past—first as a nineteenth-century workhouse, then a poorhouse for the homeless, and now as a psychiatric hospital. With that troubled history come superstitions like the Maude, believed to be the ghost of a sadistic workhouse matron.

But while some of the patients and staff think the Maude is behind a series of unexplained episodes of self-harm amongst the ward’s patients, nursing coordinator AJ LeGrande thinks they might be the work of an all too human horror—a homicidal patient who was released back into the public in error.

Calling on Det. Jack Caffery, LeGrande hopes his investigation will reveal what’s truly been going on inside and outside the hospital’s walls. But what Caffery discovers about former patient Isaac Handel is beyond anyone’s imagining.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Never Be Safe: A Suspense Thriller*




  








** An Amazon No.1 Bestseller **

She has a secret to keep.
He has a score to settle.
They can’t both win.

Catherine Brewer is happy and settled with what she always wanted: a loving husband, two cute little children, and a pleasant house. She also has a dangerous secret, a suppressed fragility, and a life about to be torn apart by her own history.

Vincent Lemont has just been freed from a long stretch in San Quentin. Memories of his incarceration run riot in his mind. He’s bitter, single-minded, and quite prepared to crush whoever and whatever stands in his path. He’s also way, way smarter than anyone gives him credit for.

Never Be Safe is a taut, no-frills suspense thriller, bristling with vengeance, purple with anger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*An Unequal Defense (David Adams Book 2) *




  








A client with delusions of a deadly conspiracy draws attorney David Adams into a darkness where only the paranoid know how to get out alive.

Former up-and-coming hotshot attorney David Adams left his glamorous corporate law firm to fight for the disenfranchised. With a caseload of petty offenses, a meager office in a crumbling building, and little in the way of compensation, David needs a real case.

When he agrees to represent Rebel, David recognizes this will be the biggest challenge of his young legal career. The mentally unstable homeless man has been accused of murder, and the evidence of his guilt seems overwhelming. But it’s the victim who shakes David’s world: a county prosecutor who just happens to be an old law school friend. Rebel’s murky defense: a paranoid insistence on a CIA plot to silence the derelict.

Aided only by a “legal team” of misfit street friends and a fellow counselor lured into this dark web, David will risk everything to defend his client…who may not be nearly as crazy as he seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Runaway Justice (David Adams Book 3) *




  








Attorney David Adams is the last hope for an adolescent runaway being targeted by an assassin and sought by the FBI in a breath-catching novel by the Amazon Charts bestselling author of An Unequal Defense.

Having abandoned corporate law, David Adams is now the voice of justice for the city of Austin’s vulnerable outcasts. His new client is Parker Barnes, a trembling twelve-year-old runaway and foster-care poster boy arrested for petty theft. Dealt a rough hand in life, he reminds David of his own childhood. This should be a simple, if heartbreakingly familiar, case. Until the FBI muscles in.

Parker is also a suspect in the murder of a federal witness. No matter how desperate Parker’s denial, David fears there’s so much more to the kid’s hard-luck story than he’s letting on. Especially when a hit man sends the boy running to the only safe place he knows: the streets.

With both the feds and a killer on Parker’s trail, the hunt is on. Teaming up with a pro bono investigator and utilizing his reliable band of street-savvy friends, David must find Parker first if he’s to save the boy from an undeserved fate. And maybe even save himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shock Wave (Dirk Pitt Adventure Book 13) *




  








A SUNDAY TIMES BESTSELLER

'Cussler is hard to beat' Daily Mail

The thirteenth adrenaline-filled Dirk Pitt classic from multi-million-copy king of the adventure novel, Clive Cussler.

A hundred and forty years after a British ship wrecks on the way to an Australian penal colony and the survivors discover diamonds on the tropical island where they wash up, Maeve Fletcher, one of their descendants, is stranded on an island in Antarctica with a party of passengers after their cruise ship seemingly abandons them.

Dirk Pitt, on an expedition to find the source of a deadly plague that is killing dolphins and seals in the Weddell Sea, finds Maeve and the passengers and rescues them from death. When Pitt later uncovers the cause of the plague, he discovers that Maeve's father, Arthur Dorsett, and her two sisters are responsible because of their diamond-mining technology. A deadly race develops to stop Dorsett from continuing his murderous mining operations and to head off a disaster that will kill millions. Pitt's struggle to foil Dorsett's ruthless plan to destroy the market for diamonds and thus gain a monopoly of his own takes him from harrowing adventures off the west coast of Canada to being cast adrift in the Tasman Sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Anatomy of Stretching, Second Edition: Your Illustrated Guide to Flexibility and Injury Rehabilitation*




  








An updated edition of the best-selling guide on the science of effective stretching—with detailed anatomical illustrations and guidance on proper form, sports injury recovery, and more

The multiple stresses of contemporary life—whether from excessive sports play, overwork, or overuse of technology—are increasingly taking a toll on the body. Symptoms range from muscle soreness and pain to pinched nerves to potentially more permanent disabilities, including serious body injuries. One safe, quickly productive way to address the problem is through a simple therapy that can be done anywhere, anytime, and without special equipment: stretching. This new edition of Brad Walker’s best-selling book on the subject presents 135 unique stretching exercises designed to help repair the body and make it more flexible, fit, and relaxed.

Organized by body part, The Anatomy of Stretching presents stretching exercises in a uniform style accompanied by full-color anatomical illustrations. Equally useful for fitness fans, pro or amateur athletes, coaches and personal trainers, and healthcare practitioners, this new edition contains:

• Step-by-step instructions for 20 new stretches
• An expanded physiology and anatomy information
• A revised numbering system that makes the stretches easier to reference
• An expanded appendix with more resources on stretches for athletes and sports injuries

Also featuring detailed descriptions of important principles of anatomy and physiology, The Anatomy of Stretching, Second Edition is the ultimate guide to improving flexibility, increasing strength, and relieving pain through stretching.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Snakes, Sunrises, and Shakespeare: How Evolution Shapes Our Loves and Fears *




  








The eminent zoologist “extends his pioneering work in evolutionary biology” to examine “our preferences, predilections, fears, hopes, and aspirations” (Stephen R. Kellert, author of Birthright).

Why do we jump in fear at the sight of a snake and marvel at the beauty of a sunrise? These impulsive reactions are no accident; in fact, many of our human responses to nature are steeped in our evolutionary past—we fear snakes because of the danger of venom, and we welcome the assurances of sun as the predatory dangers of night disappear. According to evolutionary biologist Gordon Orians, many of our aesthetic preferences—from the kinds of gardens we build to the foods we enjoy and the entertainment we seek—are the lingering result of natural selection.

In Snakes, Sunrises, and Shakespeare, Orians explores the role of evolution in human responses to the environment, applying biological perspectives ranging from Darwin to current neuroscience. Orians reveals how our emotional lives today are shaped by decisions our ancestors made centuries ago on African savannas as they selected places to live, sought food and safety, and socialized in small hunter-gatherer groups. During this time our likes and dislikes became wired in our brains, as the appropriate responses to the environment meant the difference between survival or death. His rich analysis explains why we mimic the tropical savannas of our ancestors in our parks and gardens, why we are simultaneously attracted to and repelled by danger, and how paying close attention to nature’s sounds has made us an unusually musical species.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*American Republics: A Continental History of the United States, 1783-1850 *




  








Winner of the 2022 New-York Historical Society Book Prize in American History

A Washington Post and BookPage Best Nonfiction Book of 2021


From a Pulitzer Prize–winning historian, the powerful story of a fragile nation as it expands across a contested continent.

In this beautifully written history of America’s formative period, a preeminent historian upends the traditional story of a young nation confidently marching to its continent-spanning destiny. The newly constituted United States actually emerged as a fragile, internally divided union of states contending still with European empires and other independent republics on the North American continent. Native peoples sought to defend their homelands from the flood of American settlers through strategic alliances with the other continental powers. The system of American slavery grew increasingly powerful and expansive, its vigorous internal trade in Black Americans separating parents and children, husbands and wives. Bitter party divisions pitted elites favoring strong government against those, like Andrew Jackson, espousing a democratic populism for white men. Violence was both routine and organized: the United States invaded Canada, Florida, Texas, and much of Mexico, and forcibly removed most of the Native peoples living east of the Mississippi. At the end of the period the United States, its conquered territory reaching the Pacific, remained internally divided, with sectional animosities over slavery growing more intense.

Taylor’s elegant history of this tumultuous period offers indelible miniatures of key characters from Frederick Douglass and Sojourner Truth to Elizabeth Cady Stanton and Margaret Fuller. It captures the high-stakes political drama as Jackson and Adams, Clay, Calhoun, and Webster contend over slavery, the economy, Indian removal, and national expansion. A ground-level account of American industrialization conveys the everyday lives of factory workers and immigrant families. And the immersive narrative puts us on the streets of Port-au-Prince, Mexico City, Quebec, and the Cherokee capital, New Echota.

Absorbing and chilling, American Republics illuminates the continuities between our own social and political divisions and the events of this formative period.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Teddy Suhren, Ace of Aces: Memoirs of a U-Boat Rebel *




  








Reinhard ‘Teddy’ Suhren fired more successful torpedo shots than any other man during the war, many before he even became a U-boat commander. He was also the U-boat service’s most irreverent and rebellious commander; his lack of a military bearing was a constant source of friction with higher authority. Valued for his good humour and ability to lead, his nickname was acquired because he marched like a teddy-bear.

Despite his refusal to conform to the rigid thought-patterns of National Socialism, his operational successes protected him, and he found himself accepted in the highest circles of power in Germany. He was one of the lucky third of all U-boat crewmen who survived the war, largely because his abilities led to a senior land-based command.

He was also one of the first to publish his reminiscences, his account being typically forthright – its German title, Nasses Eichenlaub, suggesting that although he was decorated with the Oak Leaves, he was always in hot water. He died in 1984 but interest in his career was revitalized by the discovery of photographs documenting one of his operations in U 564, published with great success in 2004 as U-Boat War Patrol by Lawrence Patterson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rendezvous By Submarine (Annotated): The Story of Charles Parsons and the Guerrilla-Soldiers in the Philippines *




  








During World War 2, Charles “Chick” Parsons led Filipino insurgents in hit-and-run raids on Japanese positions in Manila, spied on the enemy forces and became the eyes and ears for General MacArthur while he was preparing to retake the Philippines. Rendezvous By Submarine is the remarkable story of the American whom MacArthur described as, “the bravest man I ever met.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lower Deck: Life Aboard a British Destroyer in WWII *




  







Lower Deck, first published in 1945, is a journal-like, exciting recounting of life aboard a Royal Navy destroyer, the H.M.S. Sikh (due to wartime regulations, the ship’s name in the book is the H.M.S. Skye); the ship is stationed in the eastern Mediterranean in the defense of Malta. Centering on the lives of the crewmen who are part of a gun crew, the book portrays the ship’s almost daily encounters with German and Italian ships and planes (as the author states: “...Daylight each morning brings with it almost complete certainty of attack...the comparatively confined waters, the proximity and strategic excellence of Axis air bases, means that to avoid discovery and attack is virtually impossible.”) Eventually, the Skye’s luck runs out and on September 14, 1942, she is sunk by German artillery with the loss of 115 men, with more men taken prisoner, and others rescued by nearby friendly ships. Includes a Glossary of naval terms used in the book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hitler's War Beneath the Waves: The menace of the U-Boats *




  








At the beginning of World War II, the devastating impact of German submarines on both the Royal Navy and merchant shipping saw Britain on the brink of starvation and defeat.

The enemy was formidable. U-boat crews saw themselves as an elite and they preferred to scuttle their vessels at the end of the war rather than surrender. They suffered the heaviest losses of any branch of the German services: out of 40,900 men, 28,000 were killed and 5,000 taken prisoner; by 1945, the average age was 19 and the survival rate was only three missions.

This is the story of how the Allies redressed the balance of power, focusing in particular on the role of the wolfpacks of U-boats in the Atlantic, whose stealthy presence beneath the waves ensured that British ships diced with death every time they put to sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Execution for Duty: The Life, Trial & Murder of a U-boat Captain *




  








A true story of betrayal and murder withing the German navy and Nazi military court is revealed in this WWII biography of a U boat Captain.

In 1937, Oskar Heinz Kusch joined the German Navy. By the time he finished naval college, the Second World War had begun. Kusch volunteered to serve on U boats and, with his distinguished record, he soon gained his own command in the 2nd U boat Flotilla.

Before his second operational voyage as Captain of U 154, three new junior officers joined the submarine. Confirmed Nazi patriots who constantly praised their heroes of the Reich, they were not popular aboard—especially with Kusch, who was ideologically opposed to the Nazi regime despite his military service.

During that voyage, the three hatched a plan to dishonor their Captain and accuse him of treason. The trial was corrupt and rigged. No latitude was given from higher authorities and no account of his distinguished career was taken into consideration. To the amazement of the court, orders were given that Kusch was to be shot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/09/22.

Currently $2.

*Jet Girl: My Life in War, Peace, and the Cockpit of the Navy's Most Lethal Aircraft, the F/A-18 Super Hornet *




  








A fresh, unique insider’s view of what it’s like to be a woman aviator in today’s US Navy—from pedicures to parachutes, friendship to firefights.

Caroline Johnson was an unlikely aviation candidate. A tall blonde debutante from Colorado, she could have just as easily gone into fashion or filmmaking, and yet she went on to become an F/A-18 Super Hornet Weapons System Officer. She was one of the first women to fly a combat mission over Iraq since 2011, and one of the first women to drop bombs on ISIS.

Jet Girl tells the remarkable story of the women fighting at the forefront in a military system that allows them to reach the highest peaks, and yet is in many respects still a fraternity. Johnson offers an insider’s view on the fascinating, thrilling, dangerous and, at times, glamorous world of being a naval aviator.

This is a coming-of age story about a young college-aged woman who draws strength from a tight knit group of friends, called the Jet Girls, and struggles with all the ordinary problems of life: love, work, catty housewives, father figures, make-up, wardrobe, not to mention being put into harm’s way daily with terrorist groups such as ISIS and world powers such as Russia and Iran.

Some of the most memorable parts of the book are about real life in training, in the air and in combat—how do you deal with having to pee in a cockpit the size of a bumper car going 600 miles an hour?

Not just a memoir, this book also aims to change the conversation and to inspire and attract the next generation of men and women who are tempted to explore a life of adventure and service.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/10/22.

Currently $1.

*The Empress' Spy Complete Series Boxed Set *




  








What if you were given an offer you shouldn’t refuse?

Seraphina Waters craves the opportunity to protect Bethany Anne’s growing Etheric Empire.

Thrown a lifeline when she needs it most, she’s given a chance to prove herself.

If she can.

Pulled into alien politics, and a life beyond her imagination, Phina might just have a chance to have the one thing she’s always wanted.

Now, she just needs to pull it off without getting killed.

Included in this boxed set:


Diplomatic Recruit
Diplomatic Crisis
Diplomatic Resurgence
Diplomatic Agent
Go Up and click ‘Buy Now’ or ‘Read for Free’ in Kindle Unlimited to get this 4-book boxed set and join Phina on her journey. follow a young woman unleashed against the threats of the Empire!

Note: You are heading to the edge of the space map where danger lies, your only clue a note written that warns, “Here be dragons.”

The first group are the dragons of cursing. This series is part of a universe where cursing is not only accepted but encouraged to be as creative as possible. Some dragons of cursing in this series are small and some are full grown, but they all could pose a barrier to those who find cursing dragons to be offensive.

The second group are the dragons of violence. The dragons of violence in this book are relatively young, but they grow as the series progresses. They make no apologies for staring you in the face while they kick the asses of those who find injustice acceptable.

The last group are the dragons of abuse. The dragons of abuse in this book are mental and emotionally related, but they still exist to nibble at the unwary traveler’s defenses.

If these dangerous dragons intimidate you, best you stay clear. There will always be dragons at the edge of the map.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Electric Midnight: A Time Travel Detective Mystery (Paradox P.I. Book 2)*


*Book 1 is currently **Free Here.*





  








*Do Androids Die With Their Secrets?*
Loner detective Greyson Travers just found his latest client dead on the sidewalk. Left with only a cryptic coin and a victim no one knows, it’s a case he doesn’t want.

When a corporation producing androids offers to fund his investigation, Greyson smells a setup, but a girl with a mysterious past may hold clues to the truth.

Dangerous people move in the shadows of this city, and now Greyson is in their sights. But with a fast car and his sarcastic AI riding shotgun, he’s betting he can hunt down the killer before his time is up.

Strap in for another page-turning mystery in the Paradox PI series, with twisting time travel, unforgettable characters, and a wise-cracking detective who never quits.

Solve this mystery from the future today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Royals of Villain Academy: Books 1 - 4 (Villain Academy Box Sets) *




  








A long-lost heir just discovering her powers. A college of vicious magic. These villains have never met anyone like her…

When mages slaughter my parents in front of me, I have no time to mourn. The murderers drag me to a brutal college where I learn I’m the heir to a royal family of dark magic. I’m destined to manipulate the world through fear—and to stand beside the four scorching-hot, arrogant young men who rule this school.

Unfortunately, I’m having trouble locating my supposedly wicked skills.

Whether I want to or not, I have to tap into my talents fast if I want to survive. The students here are even more vicious than the teachers, and my fellow heirs are worst of all. The four of them crush anyone who doesn’t kowtow.

No way will I bow to any ruthless royal, no matter how alluring. They can turn on the charm or tear me down, but they can’t break me.

I don’t care about ruling. I don’t care about magic. But I’ll take what I can get to avenge the people I loved.

The moment I master the dark power inside me, I’m razing this place to the ground.

_Royals of Villain Academy is a university-age paranormal academy series. Expect magical villainy, a tough heroine who bends to no one’s will, a dollop of steam, and a slow-burn enemies-to-lovers romance._ Note: There are bully elements in the first two books.

Enjoy over 1200 pages of excitement in one box set! This set contains the first four books in the Royals of Villain Academy series—Cruel Magic, Vile Sorcery, Sinister Wizardry, and Horrid Charms—plus 30+ pages of exclusive bonus scenes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*CLAW Resurgence *




  








Ice Age Horror Returns to Western Canada!

The Sequel to Katie Berry's Award-winning Novel, CLAW: A Canadian Thriller is Here!

Their shattered town rebuilt, the residents of Lawless, BC are once again ready to get on with their lives, the terrors from the past now behind them. A winter solstice festival is planned to celebrate both the holidays and the townspeople’s determination to get things done.

However, human nature and mother nature have different ideas. Between their caprices, Lawless is once again thrust into a maelstrom of avarice, vengeance and horrors from the past.

Battered by a huge snowstorm, the small mountain town must pull together and fight for their very lives against vicious predators from both the past and present now wreaking havoc in the surrounding valley.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Educated: A Memoir *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES, WALL STREET JOURNAL, AND BOSTON GLOBE BESTSELLER •One of the most acclaimed books of our time: an unforgettable memoir about a young woman who, kept out of school, leaves her survivalist family and goes on to earn a PhD from Cambridge University

“Extraordinary . . . an act of courage and self-invention.”—The New York Times

NAMED ONE OF THE TEN BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW • ONE OF PRESIDENT BARACK OBAMA’S FAVORITE BOOKS OF THE YEAR • BILL GATES’S HOLIDAY READING LIST • FINALIST: National Book Critics Circle’s Award In Autobiography and John Leonard Prize For Best First Book • PEN/Jean Stein Book Award • Los Angeles Times Book Prize

Born to survivalists in the mountains of Idaho, Tara Westover was seventeen the first time she set foot in a classroom. Her family was so isolated from mainstream society that there was no one to ensure the children received an education, and no one to intervene when one of Tara’s older brothers became violent. When another brother got himself into college, Tara decided to try a new kind of life. Her quest for knowledge transformed her, taking her over oceans and across continents, to Harvard and to Cambridge University. Only then would she wonder if she’d traveled too far, if there was still a way home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Disposable Domestics: Immigrant Women Workers in the Global Economy *




  








The book that “has helped to make transnational analyses of reproductive labor central to our understanding of race and gender in the twenty-first century” (Angela Y. Davis, author of Freedom Is a Constant Struggle).

Illegal. Unamerican. Disposable. In a nation with an unprecedented history of immigration, the prevailing image of those who cross our borders in search of equal opportunity is that of a drain. Grace Chang’s vital account of immigrant women—who work as nannies, domestic workers, janitors, nursing aides, and homecare workers—proves just the opposite: the women who perform our least desirable jobs are the most crucial to our economy and society. Disposable Domestics highlights the unrewarded work immigrant women perform as caregivers, cleaners, and servers and shows how these women are actively resisting the exploitation they face.

“As timely and relevant now as it was when it was first written . . . reveals a long history of collusion between the U.S. government, the IMF and World Bank, corporations, and private employers to create and maintain a super-exploited, low-wage, female labor force of caregivers and cleaners.” —Robin D. G. Kelley, author of Hammer and Hoe


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Louisa Catherine: The Other Mrs. Adams *




  









“Spiced with sexual mischief, political conflict and family tragedy . . . Her biography is nothing less than captivating, an engrossing read.”—Pittsburgh Post-Gazette

Louisa Catherine Johnson Adams, wife and political partner of John Quincy Adams, became one of the most widely known women in America when her husband assumed office as sixth president in 1825. Shrewd, intellectual, and articulate, she was close to the center of American power over many decades, and extensive archives reveal her as an unparalleled observer of the politics, personalities, and issues of her day. Louisa left behind a trove of journals, essays, letters, and other writings, yet no biographer has mined these riches until now. Margery Heffron brings Louisa out of the shadows at last to offer the first full and nuanced portrait of an extraordinary first lady.

The book begins with Louisa’s early life in London and Nantes, France, then details her excruciatingly awkward courtship and engagement to John Quincy, her famous diplomatic success in tsarist Russia, her life as a mother, years abroad as the wife of a distinguished diplomat, and finally the Washington, D.C., era when, as a legendary hostess, she made no small contribution to her husband’s successful bid for the White House. Louisa’s sharp insights as a tireless recorder provide a fresh view of early American democratic society, presidential politics and elections, and indeed every important political and social issue of her time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Buffering: Unshared Tales of a Life Fully Loaded *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

With a New Afterword by the Author

"By turns hilarious and heartbreaking, Hannah Hart’s new book is a roaring, beautiful, and profoundly human account of an extraordinary life."—John Green 

"Hannah shares her truth with an honesty that is inspiring—one that makes me believe her when she says that it’s going to get better or that laughter is just around the corner or that you aren’t alone."—Jenny Lawson, #1 New York Timesbestselling author of Let's Pretend This Never Happenedand Furiously Happy 

The wildly popular YouTube personality, star of Food Network's I Hart Food, and author of the New York Times bestseller My Drunk Kitchen is back! This time, she’s stirring up memories and tales from her past.

By combing through the journals that Hannah has kept for much of her life, this collection of narrative essays deliver a fuller picture of her life, her experiences, and the things she’s figured out about family, faith, love, sexuality, self-worth, friendship and fame.

Revealing what makes Hannah tick, this sometimes cringe-worthy, poignant collection of stories is sure to deliver plenty of Hannah’s wit and wisdom, and hopefully encourage you to try your hand at her patented brand of reckless optimism.

Personal note:

Hello, my darlings! I am incredibly pleased to present BUFFERING: Unshared Tales of a Life Fully Loaded!

As a big fan of memoirs, I wanted to try my hand at writing about the events of my life that deserve a little more consideration than can be accomplished in 140-characters or a 6-minute vlog. Now on the cusp of turning 30, I'm ready to expose some parts of my life that I haven't shared before. Before, it was all about privacy, process and time. And now the time has come! I’m ready to put myself out there, for you. 

I'm a little nervous about all these vulnerable words going into the world, these tales about my love life, the wrestling I’ve done with faith, how I feel about sex and my family and myself. I’ve had a lot of trials, a lot of errors, but also a lot of passion. Here’s the thing--I've always found comfort in the stories shared by others, so I hope my stories, now that I feel ready to tell them, will bring you some comfort too.

And when you read this book please remember: Buffering is just the time it takes to process.

Enjoy!

Love,

Hannah


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Legacy of Murder (A Kate Hamilton Mystery Book 2) *




  








A Christmastime jaunt to an English village devolves into an investigation of a missing ruby and a series of baffling murders—and only antiques dealer Kate Hamilton can crack the case

It’s Christmastime and antiques dealer Kate Hamilton is off to visit her daughter, Christine, in the quaint English village of Long Barston. Christine and her boyfriend, Tristan, work at stately-but-crumbling Finchley Hall. Touring the Elizabethan house and grounds, Kate is intrigued by the docent’s tales of the Finchley Hoard, and the strange deaths surrounding the renowned treasure trove. But next to a small lake, Kate spies the body of a young woman, killed by a garden spade.

Nearly blind Lady Barbara, who lives at Finchley with her loyal butler, Mugg, persuades Kate to take over the murdered woman’s work. Kate finds that a Burmese ruby has vanished from the legendary Blood-Red Ring, replaced by a lesser garnet. Were the theft and the woman’s death connected?

Kate learns that Lady Barbara’s son fled to Venezuela years before, suspected of murdering another young woman. The murder weapon belonged to an old gardener, who becomes the leading suspect. But is Lady Barbara’s son back to kill again? When another body is found, the clues point toward Christine. It’s up to Kate to clear her daughter’s name in Connie Berry's second Kate Hamilton mystery, a treasure for fans of traditional British mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Spelling the Tea: A Magical Tea Room Mystery (The Magical Tea Room Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Welcome to the coziest, vampire-owned tea room in Bath! It’s steeped in magic and mystery.*
You’re supposed to support your guy, right? Even if it means moving away from the watery source of your witchy magic and suffering through five years of writer's block?

Minnie Wells thought so, until her soon-to-be-ex left her high and dry for another woman.

Now, she’s back in Bath, with the magic of the town’s enchanted springs flowing through her veins, ready to explore her newbie witch powers and pen her novel. Bath inspired her favorite writer Jane Austen, after all. Why wouldn’t it work for her?

Only catch is, once the divorce is final, Minnie will be deported back to the US (and she’ll lose her powers all over again) unless she can convince the haughty (and handsome) vampire owner of a struggling tea room to hire her.

As if her cup didn’t already runneth over with trouble, an employee drops dead during her interview. Now Minnie’s got to solve the murder to clear the cafe’s name, while figuring out a way to bring in more customers.

With the help of her vampire roommate and black cat familiar, she’s hot on the killer’s trail. But when the murderer sets Minnie in their sights, she’ll have to tap into her own inner strength (and magic) to save herself, and bring the killer to justice.

Will Minnie solve the murder and save the vampire’s tea room? Or will she find herself in hot water with the killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*With Scream and Sugar: The Magical Tea Room Mysteries *




  








*Welcome to the coziest, vampire-owned tea room in Bath! It’s steeped in magic and mystery.*
You’d expect serving afternoon tea to a high-society ladies club to go smoothly, right?

Newbie witch and marketing whiz Minnie Wells thought so. She’s in need of some smooth sailing, considering her plate is full with magic lessons, marketing the tea room, and navigating a divorce during the most romantic time of the year.

But the women’s “Galentine’s” Day celebration is thrown into chaos when their event coordinator is stabbed in the back with a pink stiletto.

Now her handsome boss (who Minnie might have a little crush on) is in hot water with the vampire council and the group’s down a guide. When Minnie’s offered the position for the weekend, she eagerly agrees to show the women around the gorgeous city of Bath.

Not only to make some extra cash so she and her black cat can stop crashing on her vampire bestie’s couch, but also because she’ll get an an all-access pass to snoop out the killer and clear her boss’s name.

When another body turns up though, Minnie suspects she may be in over her head!
*Will Minnie figure out who’s got it out for these upper class ladies and save her boss from the vampire council’s wrath? Or will the killer tire of Minnie’s meddling, and have a score to kettle?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Score to Kettle: The Magical Tea Room Mysteries *




  








*Welcome to the coziest, vampire-owned tea room in Bath! It’s steeped in magic and mystery.*
You’ve got to have your bestie’s back, right? Even if it involves stalking a vampire hunter?

Minnie Wells is getting back out there again after a messy divorce, when she attends a play at the gorgeous Theatre Royal in Bath with a hunky detective. But when Minnie finds the lead actress dead in her dressing room, her fun night out turns into a crime scene.

To heap on the trouble, Minnie also suspects her detective date’s mysterious friend is the rumored vampire hunter.

Now Minnie’s racing to solve the playhouse murder while protecting not only her best friend, but also her vampire boss (who she just might have a big crush on). All this, while working at the tea room, learning spells, celebrating the Spring Solstice, and dealing with her dastardly ex.

And it doesn’t help when another body turns up backstage.

*Will Minnie upstage the killer and keep her vampire friends safe? Or will it be curtains for this new witch and her paranormal pals?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Likely Suspects (Alexis Parker Book 1)*




  








She's a private detective. He's a hotshot executive. Will they survive each other long enough to stop a killer? 

Alexis Parker was a rising star at the FBI, but after a mission went south, she resigned. Now she needs a job. But she only knows how to do one thing - solve crimes. And this one's a doozy.

Someone wants to kill James Martin. The handsome, playboy CEO has a target on his back, and he needs Alex's help. But this case might be more than she can handle.

The hunt for clues uncovers a conspiracy inside Martin Technologies, but before Alex can determine who is responsible, an explosion wracks the office building. She's getting close. Too close. And the killer wants her to stop.

Now bodies are dropping, and the game has changed. Alex must rely on her training and instincts to keep Martin safe, but that might not be enough. With the support of her former colleagues and a police detective she meets along the way, Alex leads an investigation that will forever change the course of her life.

If you like tough, quirky, female detectives, you won't be able to put down the highly addictive Alexis Parker series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Flying Too High (Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries Book 2) *




  








From the author of the bestselling Phryne Fisher Series comes Flying Too High, the next historical mystery featuring the unstoppable amateur sleuth Phryne Fisher. And this time around, she takes to the air...

"...the incomparable Phryne Fisher...beautiful, wealthy, sophisticated, but, above all, daring and intelligent..."—Library Journal

Looking for riveting historical mystery books? This is for you:


Perfect for fans of Jacqueline Winspear and Dorothy Sayers
Inspired the Netflix show Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries, starring Essie Davis
Movie Now Streaming on Acorn TV
Walking the wings of a Tiger Moth plane in full flight would be more than enough excitement for most people, but not for the unflappable Phryne—amateur detective and woman of mystery, as delectable as the finest chocolate and as sharp as razor blades.

In fact, the roaring 1920s' most talented and glamorous murder detective flies even higher here, handling a murder, a kidnapping, and the usual array of beautiful young men with style and consummate ease. A bit of a flight risk herself, she does it all before it's time to adjourn to the Queenscliff Hotel for breakfast. Whether she's flying planes, clearing a friend of homicide charges, or saving a child, Phryne does everything with the same dash and elan with which she drives her red Hispano-Suiza.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Taken Ones: A totally gripping crime and mystery thriller (Detective Mackenzie Price Book 4) *




  








As the doors of the elevator were forced open, Mack’s worst fears were confirmed. A delicate hand dangled at the top, peeking out from above the elevator. From the shape and size and the green color on the nails, the hand belonged to a woman. Had they found Mia?

Lakemore, Washington. When Mia Gallagher is reported missing after an apparent abduction, Detective Mackenzie Price is immediately called in to investigate. But as she begins to scour CCTV footage of her last known movements, Mia’s body is discovered in an elevator shaft.

DNA evidence points to a troubled local man from the wrong side of town. But before he can be questioned, his body is found alongside a suicide note with the words: I killed her. I didn’t want to. But I had no choice.

The case appears closed until another woman goes missing and 48 hours later is found dead. The only link between the victims is a connection to Baron Wildman, one of the most powerful men in Lakemore but there is no hard evidence connecting him to their deaths.

When a local man confesses to the second killing, his M.O. is eerily similar to the first: kill or be killed. Then a third woman disappears and Mack knows she has just forty-eight hours to discover who lies at the heart of the blackmailing ring and find her victim alive.

Soon it becomes clear that this twisted killer will go to any lengths to protect a decades-old secret and wreak their revenge, even if that means hurting those closest to Mack. Can she unravel who lies at the heart of this deadly game before she loses another person she loves?

A pulse-pounding thriller packed with twists, The Dying Game will have you reading late into the night. Perfect for fans of Lisa Regan, Karin Slaughter and Robert Dugoni.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Her Silent Cry: An absolutely gripping mystery thriller (Detective Josie Quinn Book 6) *




  








Round and round she goes, blonde pigtails flying, her high-pitched giggle catching on the wind. But as the ride slows to a stop, her seat is suddenly empty. Little Lucy is gone…

When seven-year-old Lucy Ross is snatched from the carousel in Denton city park, Detective Josie Quinn joins the frantic search. She’s the one who finds Lucy’s sparkly butterfly backpack abandoned by the ticket booth, a note with a devastating message stuffed inside: answer your phone, or your sweet little darling will die…

The next day, Lucy’s parents are filled with hope when they pick up a call which they think is from their babysitter – but instead it’s a chilling male voice on the line. Josie races to the babysitter’s small apartment only to find her lifeless body in a tangle of sheets on her bed.

Josie is faced with the most high-stakes case of her career as each new phone call from someone connected to the family ends with the shocking discovery of another body. This twisted killer wants revenge, and he won’t stop until the Ross family are in pieces…

Something is telling Josie that Lucy’s parents aren’t giving her the whole truth, but digging deeper into their lives will force her to confront a life-changing secret of her own. Does Josie have what it takes to crack this case? She has no choice if she’s going to bring Lucy home alive…

An absolutely unputdownable new crime thriller from an Amazon, USA Today and Wall Street Journal bestselling author. Readers who love Robert Dugoni, Angela Marsons and Rachel Caine will be hooked until the final, jaw-dropping page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Buffalo Bayou: A Noir Crime Thriller*




  








"She was clothed in a torn pink dress that clung to her body in a way that would have been unflattering on a breathing woman."

Detective John Druitt is new to homicide. His first case is a young woman found in an urban bayou. He immediately sees clues that lead him places he doesn't want to go. But his own demons may be the clue to solving the mystery of the woman's death. And as the case widens, so do his new partner's suspicions about his past and motivations. BUFFALO BAYOU is a dark, psychological thriller perfect for fans of Michael Connelly, Karin Slaughter, and James Patterson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Through the Window: The Terrifying True Story of Cross-Country Killer Tommy Lynn Sells (St. Martin's True Crime Library) *




  









Ten-Year-Old Krystal Surles Watched In Horror
As Her Best Friend Was Murdered At The Hands Of An Intruder.

Then with cold-blooded precision he brought a twelve-inch boning knife to Krystal's throat. With a single, violent slash, he severed her windpipe and left her for dead. Miraculously, she survived and would lead authorities to the arrest of 35-year-old Tommy Lynn Sells, a former truck driver, carnival worker, and cross-country drifter...

He Aspired To Become "The Worst Serial Killer Of All Time."

With no apparent motive and no common pattern to his inconceivable bloodshed, the elusive Sells had carved his way across the country for two decades slaughtering women, men, transients, entire families, teenagers, and even infants with ghoulish abandon.

Through The Window is more than an investigation into a crime spree that stunned a nation. It's an utterly terrifying plunge into the unfathomable dark mind of a serial killer, and the heart-wrenching story of the brave child who finally brought him to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Her Perfect Life *




  








The newest thrilling standalone novel by USA Today bestselling author Hank Phillippi Ryan.

Publishers Weekly PICK OF THE WEEK!
BookTrib MOST ANTICIPATED BOOK!
Crime Reads MOST ANTICIPATED BOOK!Goodreads BIGGEST MYSTERIES/THRILLERS OF THE YEAR!

"Superlative...this is a fast-paced, surprise-packed treat." ―Publishers Weekly (starred review)

"Shocking, suspenseful, with clever twists and an abundance of secrets. Her Perfect Life kept me guessing until the end. I loved it!" ―B. A. Paris, internationally bestselling author of The Therapist and Behind Closed Doors

..a well-crafted plot and strong female characters drive a satisfying psychological thriller." ―Kirkus Reviews (starred review)

"A powerhouse of a novel." Mystery Scene Magazine

Everyone knows Lily Atwood―and that may be her biggest problem. The beloved television reporter has it all―fame, fortune, Emmys, an adorable seven-year-old daughter, and the hashtag her loving fans created: #PerfectLily. To keep it, all she has to do is protect one life-changing secret.

Her own.

Lily has an anonymous source who feeds her story tips―but suddenly, the source begins telling Lily inside information about her own life. How does he―or she―know the truth?

Lily understands that no one reveals a secret unless they have a reason. Now she's terrified someone is determined to destroy her world―and with it, everyone and everything she holds dear.

How much will she risk to keep her perfect life? And what if the spotlight is the most dangerous place of all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Open Carry: An Action Packed US Marshal Suspense Novel (An Arliss Cutter Novel Book 1) *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of Tom Clancy: Code of Honor (The Jack Ryan Universe) comes the first in the acclaimed Arliss Cutter series set in the beautiful and deadly wilds of Alaska.

“A double-barreled blast of action.”
—C.J. Box

“Cameron’s books are riveting page turners.”
—Mark Greaney

U.S. Marshal Arliss Cutter is a born tracker. After enlisting in the military, fighting in the Middle East, and working three field positions for Marshal Services, Cutter is sent to the icy wastelands of southeast Alaska. Three people have disappeared on Prince of Wales Island.

Two are crew members of the reality TV show, Alaska Adventure Jobs. The other is a Tlingit Indian girl who had the misfortune of witnessing their murders. Cutter’s job is to find the bodies, examine the crew’s footage for clues, and track down the men who killed them. Easier said than done. Especially when the whole town is hiding secrets, the trail leads to a dead end—and the hunter becomes the prey . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Defending Innocence : A Legal Thriller filled with Gripping Courtroom Drama (Small Town Lawyer Book 1) *




  








An innocent client harbors dark secrets…

Defense attorney Leland Monroe lost it all: his big-city job, his reputation and, worst of all, his loving wife. Now he’s back in his hometown to hit restart and repair the relationship with his troubled son. But the past is always present in a small town.

Leland returns to find his high school sweetheart hasn’t had the easiest of lives—especially now that her son faces a death sentence for murdering his father. Yet what appears to be an open and shut case is anything but. As Leland digs deeper to uncover a truth even his client is determined to keep buried, a tangled web of corruption weaves its way throughout his once tranquil hometown.

Leland soon realizes it’s not just his innocent young client’s life that’s at stake—powerful forces surface to threaten the precious few loved ones he has left.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Whirlwind (Rachel Hatch Book 8 )*




  








When Hatch is tasked with finding a missing girl, she finds a small town's dark secret holds the key. To expose it, Hatch must put everything on the line.

The Wall Street Journal bestselling series continues!

For Hatch, normal is never easy. But in the months since surviving a deadly encounter atop an Alaskan glacier, she's settled into her life in Coronado. With Cruise's team still physically recovering and out of commission, Hatch receives her first mission. To find a missing girl who disappeared after a church picnic.

Hatch finds herself in Jericho Falls, a small town outside of Nashville, Tennessee. The small town carries a dark secret. As she seeks to expose it, Hatch finds that there are forces willing to do anything to keep that from happening. To save the missing girl, Hatch must face her past as it catches up to her and forces her to make a choice that will forever change her future.

A series of tornadoes threaten to rip through town as Hatch goes on the hunt. Forces of nature and man set out to stop her. And Hatch finds that honoring her code may come at a cost. Her life.

Set at the relentless pace readers have come to love, Hatch is back and better than ever. Try not to get swept up in the Whirlwind!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Absolution (Claymore Straker Series Book 4) *




  








When vigilante justice-seeker Claymore Straker is witness to the murders of a family he has befriended, and his lover's husband and son disappear, his investigations take him to the darkest places he could ever have imagined ... The stunning fourth instalment in the critically acclaimed Claymore Straker series.

'A stormer of a thriller – vividly written, utterly tropical, totally gripping' Peter James

'A fast-paced action thriller, beautifully written' Tim Marshall, author of Prisoners of Geography

'Hardisty is a fine writer and Straker is a great lead character' Lee Child

*_*

It's 1997, and eight months since vigilante justice-seeker Claymore Straker fled South Africa after his explosive testimony to Desmond Tutu's Truth and Reconciliation Commission.

In Paris, Rania LaTour, Claymore's former lover, comes home to find that her son and her husband, a celebrated human rights lawyer, have disappeared. On an isolated island off the coast of East Africa, the family that Clay has befriended is murdered as he watches.

So begins the fourth instalment in the Claymore Straker series, a breakneck journey through the darkest reaches of the human soul, as Clay and Rania fight to uncover the mystery behind the disappearances and murders, and find those responsible.

At times brutal, often lyrical, but always gripping, Absolution is a thriller that will leave you breathless and questioning the very basis of how we live and why we love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Better Off Dead: A Jack Reacher Novel *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Jack Reacher is back in a brand-new page-turning thriller from acclaimed #1 bestselling authors Lee Child and Andrew Child.

Digging graves had not been part of my plans when I woke up that morning. 

Reacher goes where he wants, when he wants. That morning he was heading west, walking under the merciless desert sun—until he comes upon a curious scene. A Jeep has crashed into the only tree for miles around. A woman is slumped over the wheel.

Dead? No, nothing is what it seems.

The woman is Michaela Fenton, an army veteran turned FBI agent trying to find her twin brother, who might be mixed up with some dangerous people. Most of them would rather die than betray their terrifying leader, who has burrowed his influence deep into the nearby border town, a backwater that has seen better days. The mysterious Dendoncker rules from the shadows, out of sight and under the radar, keeping his dealings in the dark.

He would know the fate of Fenton’s brother.

Reacher is good at finding people who don’t want to be found, so he offers to help, despite feeling that Fenton is keeping secrets of her own. But a life hangs in the balance. Maybe more than one. But to bring Dendoncker down will be the riskiest job of Reacher's life. Failure is not an option, because in this kind of game, the loser is always better off dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Spy Devils *




  








"Using his years of experience in the CIA to bring readers the kind of been-there-done-that spy thriller the genre has been lacking, Joe Goldberg's The Spy Devils is one hell of a fun read, and perfect for fans of Daniel Silva and Joseph Finder." — The Real Book Spy

The Independent Author Network - 2021 Book of the Year Awards - Thriller/Suspense Finalist

Best Indie Book Award 2021 - Honorable Mention: Best Hook

A deadly case. An international operative. When a mission turns personal, who will make it out alive?

Trowbridge 'Bridger' Hall was raised to be a spy. Leading a highly trained team of covert agents, he's loyal to his squad and his country. But when his infamous CIA controller and mother assigns his crew an unusual off-books operation, his finely tuned senses scream danger.

Hunting a stolen briefcase across the world, his instincts proven lethally correct when one of his men ends up dead. And with potentially ruthless maternal betrayal and treacherous enemies closing in, it's play or be played in a vicious game of death...

Can he crack the conspiracy before it costs his life?

The Spy Devils is the high-octane first tale in The Spy Devils thriller series. If you like pulse-pounding espionage, explosive action, and insidious double-crosses, then you'll love Joe Goldberg's page-turning story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Black Holes & Time Warps: Einstein's Outrageous Legacy (Commonwealth Fund Book Program) *








Winner of the 2017 Nobel Prize in Physics


Ever since Albert Einstein's general theory of relativity burst upon the world in 1915 some of the most brilliant minds of our century have sought to decipher the mysteries bequeathed by that theory, a legacy so unthinkable in some respects that even Einstein himself rejected them.


Which of these bizarre phenomena, if any, can really exist in our universe? Black holes, down which anything can fall but from which nothing can return; wormholes, short spacewarps connecting regions of the cosmos; singularities, where space and time are so violently warped that time ceases to exist and space becomes a kind of foam; gravitational waves, which carry symphonic accounts of collisions of black holes billions of years ago; and time machines, for traveling backward and forward in time.


Kip Thorne, along with fellow theorists Stephen Hawking and Roger Penrose, a cadre of Russians, and earlier scientists such as Oppenheimer, Wheeler and Chandrasekhar, has been in the thick of the quest to secure answers. In this masterfully written and brilliantly informed work of scientific history and explanation, Dr. Thorne, a Nobel Prize-winning physicist and the Feynman Professor of Theoretical Physics Emeritus at Caltech, leads his readers through an elegant, always human, tapestry of interlocking themes, coming finally to a uniquely informed answer to the great question: what principles control our universe and why do physicists think they know the things they think they know? Stephen Hawking's A Brief History of Time has been one of the greatest best-sellers in publishing history. Anyone who struggled with that book will find here a more slowly paced but equally mind-stretching experience, with the added fascination of a rich historical and human component.

Winner of the Phi Beta Kappa Award in Science.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Accidental President: Harry S. Truman and the Four Months That Changed the World *




  








“[A] well-judged and hugely readable book . . . few are as entertaining.”—Dominic Sandbrook, Sunday Times

“A. J. Baime is a master. His reporting and storytelling are woven to hypnotic effect. This is history and humanity in lush, vivid color.”—Doug Stanton, author of The Odyssey of Echo Company

Heroes are often defined as ordinary characters who get pushed into extraordinary circumstances, and through courage and a dash of luck, cement their place in history. Chosen as FDR’s fourth-term vice president for his well-praised work ethic, good judgment, and lack of enemies, Harry S. Truman was the prototypical ordinary man. That is, until he was shockingly thrust in over his head after FDR’s sudden death. The first four months of Truman’s administration saw the founding of the United Nations, the fall of Berlin, victory at Okinawa, firebombings in Tokyo, the first atomic explosion, the Nazi surrender, the liberation of concentration camps, the mass starvation in Europe, the Potsdam Conference, the controversial decision to bomb Hiroshima and Nagasaki, the surrender of imperial Japan, and finally, the end of World War II and the rise of the Cold War. No other president had ever faced so much in such a short period of time. The Accidental President escorts readers into the situation room with Truman during a tumultuous, history-making 120 days, when the stakes were high and the challenges even higher.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*China and Japan at War, 1937–1945 (Images of War) *




  








This pictorial history of the Sino-Japanese War offers a rare look at one of the most important yet neglected aspects of WWII.

The 1937-1945 war between China and Japan was one of the most bitter conflicts of the twentieth century. It was a struggle between the two dominant peoples of Asia. Millions of soldiers fought on each side and millions of soldiers and civilians died. Philip Jowett's book is one of the first photographic histories of this devastating confrontation.

Using a selection of almost 200 historic photographs, he traces the course of the entire war from the Japanese invasion and the retreat of the Chinese armies and their refusal to surrender, to the involvement of the Americans and the eventual Japanese defeat in 1945.

Jowett’s graphic account is an absorbing introduction to this often-overlooked theatre of the Second World War. The images show the armies on all sides and the weaponry and equipment they used. But they also record the experience of the troops, Chinese and Japanese, and of the Chinese civilians who suffered terribly through eight years of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ultra at Sea: How Breaking the Nazi Code Affected Allied Naval Strategy During World War II (The Secret War)*




  








An enthralling examination on the impact that military intelligence had on the Second World War at sea.

Perfect for readers of John Keegan, Max Hastings and Ian W. Toll.

How was the work of Alan Turing and other men and women at Bletchley Park used to influence naval strategies and shape the course of the war? And how did they use the information without alerting the Axis powers that their codes had been broken?

Shining a light on information that was previously kept secret from public view, Winton’s book assesses the impact of ULTRA and how the breaking of Enigma codes shaped Allied antisubmarine warfare in the Atlantic, convoy defence in the Arctic, amphibious assaults in the Mediterranean and attacks on heavy German naval vessels like Tirpitz.

‘This is a very good book; well researched, well written and well up the pecking order.’ TheNavalReview


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Aircraft Down: Forced Landings, Crash Landings and Rescues *




  







When a pilot experiences a sudden loud bang or sudden total silence, he is often faced with the stark choice of the parachute or attempting to get the aircraft down to earth in as few pieces as possible. This book describes twenty-three remarkable and true instances when, for a variety of reasons, all seems lost—but life was not. These life-threatening incidents range through the history of powered flight and all over the globe from Arctic waste to desert sand and from English hillside to coral reef. Within the narrative are moments of humor, despair and utter joy. The author has gleaned his information from a myriad of sources and many personal accounts. For those who love to read of the human spirit and its determination to survive against all odds—this book makes splendid reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/10/22.

Currently $2.

*Hell Week and Beyond: The Making of a Navy SEAL *




  








Follow America's elite warriors through the military's most grueling training and learn how they survive real special operations.

Of the 18 months required to become a Navy SEAL, one week will cause over half of the trainees to quit ("ring the bell"). Only the toughest make it through. In Hell Week and Beyond, Scott McEwen takes the readers to the sands of Coronado Beach in San Diego, where Navy SEALs are put through the most grueling training known to mankind. Grit, commitment, heart, and soul are needed to become a SEAL, because these are the elite forces who go into the toughest battles for America.

Many of the most well-known SEAL warriors have been interviewed for this book, providing the stories of what got them through and the humor of those that made it. (Those that make it almost always have one thing in common: humor. Find out why!)

Part Top Gun, part Bull Durham, this book delivers that goods for those in the know, as well as general readers who admire the elite forces for all they do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/11/22.

Currently $1.

*Descendants of War: Books 1-3: A Military Space Opera Adventure*




  








Get the part one Descendants of War box set, featuring books 1, 2 and 3 of this military space opera series. 1,000+ pages of action, intrigue and drama played out against the tense backdrop of a looming war versus an ancient and bitter enemy. If you love Babylon 5 and Deep Space 9, this could be the series you’ve been waiting for.

Commander Dalton Reeves is a maverick officer with exceptional genetic strength and a dark family history. Punished for exceeding orders one time too many, he’s packed off to the "The Abyss" - the most dangerous space station in the galaxy. But a posting that should have led to five years in obscurity will propel Reeves into the centre of an interstellar war against a long-forgotten alien adversary with a bitter grudge. With the six realms on the brink of all-out war, Reeves must face his demons and be prepared to go to any lengths to become the warrior and the leader the galaxy desperately needs him to be.

The descendant of history’s most infamous soldiers will inherit his ancestor’s war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Too Old To Die *




  








Gareth Weston feels old. After a lifetime as a soldier, he’s retired to a quiet part of Earth where he expects to live out the rest of his days in quiet tranquility. With the universe at peace, he experiences a sense of uselessness. Long hikes in the woods only go so far in keeping him busy and active.

Sometimes, fate isn’t content to allow obscurity to set in. When a mysterious force descends upon Earth, Gareth learns how battered his body has become. What starts off as a threat to his small community swiftly escalates as the invaders obliterate major cities. With few chances for survival, and only a rogue doctor as an ally, Gareth must find a way to escape his home. Or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Conduit: The Beginning *




  








Half human, half alien, and unknowingly the key to saving the world from an alien invasion. Will he survive or will the aliens kill him first?

Orphaned by a tragic event and left adrift and alone in the world, Marcus spent his childhood bouncing from one abusive foster family to the next. Plagued by mysterious visions his entire life, Marc grapples with his sanity and his strange emerging abilities.

But when unknown extra-terrestrial forces launch an attack on the earth through an insidious plot to overtake humanity, Marc realizes the dark truth behind his visions – and he soon discovers his startling and unearthly legacy.

Thrown head-first into an alien invasion and struggling to survive alongside a host of unlikely – and often untrustworthy – allies, Marc is faced with the impossible choice of either accepting the alien overlords or risking his life in a desperate attempt to stop their master plan and save humanity and himself…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wolf's Hour (The Michael Gallatin Thrillers) *




  








Master spy, Nazi hunter—and werewolf on the prowl—in occupied Paris: A classic of dark fantasy from a Bram Stoker Award—winning author.

Allied Intelligence has been warned: A Nazi strategy designed to thwart the D-Day invasion is underway. A Russian émigré turned operative for the British Secret Service, Michael Gallatin has been brought out of retirement as a personal courier. His mission: Parachute into Nazi-occupied France, search out the informant under close watch by the Gestapo, and recover the vital information necessary to subvert the mysterious Nazi plan called Iron Fist.

Fearlessly devoted to the challenge, Gallatin is the one agent uniquely qualified to meet it—he’s a werewolf.

Now, as shifting as the shadows on the dangerous streets of Paris, a master spy is on the scent of unimaginable evil. But with the Normandy landings only hours away, it’s going to be a race against time. For Gallatin, caught in the dark heart of the Third Reich’s twisted death machine, there is only one way to succeed. He must unleash his own internal demons and redefine the meaning of the horror of war.

From the award-winning author of Swan Song and Boy’s Life, this is a “powerful novel [that] fuses WWII espionage thriller and dark fantasy. Richly detailed, intricately plotted, fast-paced historical suspense is enhanced by McCammon’s unique take on the werewolf myth” (Publishers Weekly).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Doll-Master: And Other Tales of Terror *




  








This Bram Stoker Award–winning collection is “certain to stick in your mind long after you’ve turned the last page” (St. Louis Post-Dispatch).

Includes “Big Momma,” a finalist for the International Thriller Writers Award for Best Short Story

Here are six of Joyce Carol Oates’s most “frightening—and deeply disturbing—short stories” (Pittsburgh Post-Gazette). In the titular story, a boy becomes obsessed with his cousin’s doll after her tragic death. As he grows older, he begins to collect “found dolls” from surrounding neighborhoods . . . each with its own sinister significance.

In “Gun Accident,” a teenage girl is delighted to house-sit for her favorite teacher, until an intruder forces his way inside—changing more than one life forever. The collection closes with the taut tale of a mystery bookstore owner whose designs on a rare bookshop in scenic New Hampshire devolve into a menacing game with real-life consequences. “At the heart of each story is a predator-prey relationship, and what makes them so terrifying is that most of us can easily picture ourselves as the prey, at least at some time during our lives” (Minneapolis Star-Tribune).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Floating Staircase *




  








“Deserves to stand alongside a Stephen King or a Dean Koontz—at their best . . . A mature horror yarn” from the award-winning author of Bone White (New York Journal of Books).

Horror writer Travis Glasgow and his wife, Jodie, have bought their first house in Westlake, Maryland, just steps from Travis’s older brother’s home. Travis is buoyed by the thought of renewing his relationship with his estranged sibling and overcoming the darkness from his past. But the house has other plans for him. Travis is soon awakened by noises in the night and finds watery footprints in the basement that lead him to the nearby lake, which has a strange staircase emerging from its depths.

When Travis discovers that a former occupant of his house—a ten-year-old boy—drowned in the lake, he draws connections to his own childhood tragedy. As his brother and wife warn him to leave well enough alone, Travis is pulled into a dark obsession, following the house’s secrets to the floating staircase—and into the depths of madness . . .

“It would not be an overstatement to say that Floating Staircase is a modern classic ranking among some of the best supernatural affairs ever committed to print. . . . The story and setting sizzle to life through Malfi’s unparalleled literary talent.” —Dreadful Tales


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Moving Forward: A Story of Hope, Hard Work, and the Promise of America *




  








“Moving Forward arrives at a moment when inspiration, insight, and optimism are in short supply. Karine Jean-Pierre delivers all three in abundance.” —Stacey Abrams, author of Lead from the Outside

“Karine Jean-Pierre illuminates her path to insider status so others can follow in her footsteps.”—Essence

“Jean-Pierre inspires us to get involved in politics—every single one of us, no matter where we are from or who we are.”—The Atlantic

Most political origin stories have the same backbone. A bright young person starts reading the Washington Post in elementary school. She skips school to see a presidential candidate. In middle school she canvasses door-to-door. The story can be intimidating. It reinforces the feeling that politics is a closed system: if you weren’t participating in debate club, the Young Democrats and Model UN you have no chance.

Karine Jean-Pierre’s story breaks the mold. In Moving Forward, she tells how she got involved, showing how politics can be accessible to anyone, no matter their background. In today’s political climate, the need for all of us to participate has never been more crucial. This book is her call to arms for those who know that now is the time for us to act.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Punch Me Up To The Gods: A Memoir*




  








WINNER OF THE KIRKUS PRIZE • A NEW YORK TIMES NOTABLE BOOK • A NEW YORK TIMES EDITORS' PICK • NAMED A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR BY PUBLISHERS WEEKLY, KIRKUS REVIEWS, LIBRARY JOURNAL, AMAZON AND APPLE BOOKS • A TODAY SUMMER READING LIST PICK • AN ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY BEST DEBUT OF SUMMER PICK • A PEOPLE BEST BOOK OF SUMMER PICK



A raw, poetic, coming-of-age “masterwork” (The New York Times) about Blackness, masculinity and addiction



“Punch Me Up to the Gods obliterates what we thought were the limitations of not just the American memoir, but the possibilities of the American paragraph. I’m not sure a book has ever had me sobbing, punching the air, dying of laughter, and needing to write as much as Brian Broome’s staggering debut. This sh*t is special.”

—Kiese Laymon, New York Times bestselling author of Heavy



“Punch Me Up to the Gods is some of the finest writing I have ever encountered and one of the most electrifying, powerful, simply spectacular memoirs I—or you—have ever read. And you will read it; you must read it. It contains everything we all crave so deeply: truth, soul, brilliance, grace. It is a masterpiece of a memoir and Brian Broome should win the Pulitzer Prize for writing it. I am in absolute awe and you will be, too.”

—Augusten Burroughs, New York Times bestselling author of Running with Scissors



Punch Me Up to the Gods introduces a powerful new talent in Brian Broome, whose early years growing up in Ohio as a dark-skinned Black boy harboring crushes on other boys propel forward this gorgeous, aching, and unforgettable debut. Brian’s recounting of his experiences—in all their cringe-worthy, hilarious, and heartbreaking glory—reveal a perpetual outsider awkwardly squirming to find his way in. Indiscriminate sex and escalating drug use help to soothe his hurt, young psyche, usually to uproarious and devastating effect. A no-nonsense mother and broken father play crucial roles in our misfit’s origin story. But it is Brian’s voice in the retelling that shows the true depth of vulnerability for young Black boys that is often quietly near to bursting at the seams.

Cleverly framed around Gwendolyn Brooks’s poem “We Real Cool,” the iconic and loving ode to Black boyhood, Punch Me Up to the Gods is at once playful, poignant, and wholly original. Broome’s writing brims with swagger and sensitivity, bringing an exquisite and fresh voice to ongoing cultural conversations about Blackness in America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Is Rape a Crime?: A Memoir, an Investigation, and a Manifesto *




  








Longlisted for the 2020 National Book Award for Nonfiction
TIME's 100 Must-Read Books of 2020
Publishers Weekly, Best Books of 2020
New York Times New & Noteworthy Audiobooks
Lit Hubs Most Anticipated Books of 2020
Starred Review Publishers Weekly
Starred Review Shelf Awareness

"Is Rape a Crime? is beautifully written and compellingly told. In 2020, we were all looking for solutions and this book was right on time. It is one we should all be reading."
—Anita Hill

"This standout memoir marks a crucial moment in the discussion of what constitutes a violent crime."
—Publishers Weekly, Best Books of 2020

She Said meets Know My Name in Michelle Bowdler's provocative debut, telling the story of her rape and recovery while interrogating why one of society's most serious crimes goes largely uninvestigated.

The crime of rape sizzles like a lightning strike. It pounces, flattens, destroys. A person stands whole, and in a moment of unexpected violence, that life, that body is gone.

Award-winning writer and public health executive Michelle Bowdler's memoir indicts how sexual violence has been addressed for decades in our society, asking whether rape is a crime given that it is the least reported major felony, least successfully prosecuted, and fewer than 3% of reported rapes result in conviction. Cases are closed before they are investigated and DNA evidence sits for years untested and disregarded

Rape in this country is not treated as a crime of brutal violence but as a parlor game of he said / she said. It might be laughable if it didn’t work so much of the time.

Given all this, it seems fair to ask whether rape is actually a crime.

In 1984, the Boston Sexual Assault Unit was formed as a result of a series of break-ins and rapes that terrorized the city, of which Michelle’s own horrific rape was the last. Twenty years later, after a career of working with victims like herself, Michelle decides to find out what happened to her case and why she never heard from the police again after one brief interview.
Is Rape a Crime? is an expert blend of memoir and cultural investigation, and Michelle's story is a rallying cry to reclaim our power and right our world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Most Dangerous Book: Tacitus's Germania from the Roman Empire to the Third Reich*








Winner of the 2012 Christian Gauss Book Award


"A model of popular intellectual history. . . . In every way, A Most Dangerous Book is a most brilliant achievement."--Washington Post


When the Roman historian Tacitus wrote the Germania, a none-too-flattering little book about the ancient Germans, he could not have foreseen that centuries later the Nazis would extol it as "a bible" and vow to resurrect Germany on its grounds. But the Germania inspired--and polarized--readers long before the rise of the Third Reich. In this elegant and captivating history, Christopher B. Krebs, a professor of classics at Harvard University, traces the wide-ranging influence of the Germania, revealing how an ancient text rose to take its place among the most dangerous books in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Madness of Crowds: Gender, Race and Identity *




  








THE SUNDAY TIMES BESTSELLER
Updated with a new afterword

"An excellent take on the lunacy affecting much of the world today. Douglas is one of the bright lights that could lead us out of the darkness." – Joe Rogan

"Douglas Murray fights the good fight for freedom of speech ... A truthful look at today's most divisive issues" – Jordan B. Peterson

Are we living through the great derangement of our times?

In The Madness of Crowds Douglas Murray investigates the dangers of 'woke' culture and the rise of identity politics. In lively, razor-sharp prose he examines the most controversial issues of our moment: sexuality, gender, technology and race, with interludes on the Marxist foundations of 'wokeness', the impact of tech and how, in an increasingly online culture, we must relearn the ability to forgive.

One of the few writers who dares to counter the prevailing view and question the dramatic changes in our society – from gender reassignment for children to the impact of transgender rights on women – Murray's penetrating book, now published with a new afterword taking account of the book's reception and responding to the worldwide Black Lives Matter protests, clears a path of sanity through the fog of our modern predicament.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Henna Artist: A Novel (The Jaipur Trilogy Book 1) *




  








A NEW YORK TIMES BEST SELLER

A REESE WITHERSPOON x HELLO SUNSHINE BOOK CLUB PICK

"Captivated me from the first chapter to the final page."—Reese Witherspoon

Vivid and compelling in its portrait of one woman’s struggle for fulfillment in a society pivoting between the traditional and the modern, The Henna Artist opens a door into a world that is at once lush and fascinating, stark and cruel.

Escaping from an abusive marriage, seventeen-year-old Lakshmi makes her way alone to the vibrant 1950s pink city of Jaipur. There she becomes the most highly requested henna artist—and confidante—to the wealthy women of the upper class. But trusted with the secrets of the wealthy, she can never reveal her own…

Known for her original designs and sage advice, Lakshmi must tread carefully to avoid the jealous gossips who could ruin her reputation and her livelihood. As she pursues her dream of an independent life, she is startled one day when she is confronted by her husband, who has tracked her down these many years later with a high-spirited young girl in tow—a sister Lakshmi never knew she had. Suddenly the caution that she has carefully cultivated as protection is threatened. Still she perseveres, applying her talents and lifting up those that surround her as she does.

“Eloquent and moving…Joshi masterfully balances a yearning for self-discovery with the need for familial love.”—Publishers Weekly


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Body in the Casket: A Faith Fairchild Mystery (Faith Fairchild Mysteries Book 24) *




  








The inimitable Faith Fairchild returns in a chilling New England whodunit, inspired by the best Agatha Christie mysteries and with hints of the timeless board game Clue.

For most of her adult life, resourceful caterer Faith Fairchild has called the sleepy Massachusetts village of Aleford home. While the native New Yorker has come to know the region well, she isn’t familiar with Havencrest, a privileged enclave, until the owner of Rowan House, a secluded sprawling Arts and Crafts mansion, calls her about catering a weekend house party.

Producer/director of a string of hit musicals, Max Dane—a Broadway legend—is throwing a lavish party to celebrate his seventieth birthday. At the house as they discuss the event, Faith’s client makes a startling confession. "I didn’t hire you for your cooking skills, fine as they may be, but for your sleuthing ability. You see, one of the guests wants to kill me."

Faith’s only clue is an ominous birthday gift the man received the week before—an empty casket sent anonymously containing a twenty-year-old Playbill from Max’s last, and only failed, production—Heaven or Hell. Consequently, Max has drawn his guest list for the party from the cast and crew. As the guests begin to arrive one by one, and an ice storm brews overhead, Faith must keep one eye on the menu and the other on her host to prevent his birthday bash from becoming his final curtain call.

Full of delectable recipes, brooding atmosphere, and Faith’s signature biting wit, The Body in the Casket is a delightful thriller that echoes the beloved mysteries of Agatha Christie and classic films such as Murder by Death and Deathtrap.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Beating the Wrap (Bonnie & Clyde Mysteries Book 3) *




  








Bonnie Balfour adores the changing seasons, fabulous fall activities and holiday hoopla, but will a corpse on the porch squash her holiday plans?

Thanksgiving is right around the corner in historic Bliss, Georgia, and Bonnie is trimming display tables at Bless Her Heart, especially for the occasion. A Gift of Gratitude display, beside the front door of her second chance dress shop, encourages shoppers to leave messages of good tidings for neighbors and friends. Unfortunately, someone has left a cornucopia of complaints instead.

And they’re all about Bonnie!

When the scrooge turns out to be a neighbor, fed up with Clyde’s habitual petty theft and trespassing, Bonnie’s claws come out in defense of her kitty. The heated exchange leaves a bad taste in Bonnie’s mouth, but the man turns up dead before she can dish out a proper apology.

Determined to see justice served, Bonnie and Clyde dig into the case with gusto, only to land in hot water with the handsome Sheriff Wright. A series of anonymous attacks soon have the town wondering if Bonnie can find the killer before it’s time to cut the turkey. Or if she’ll be the next one on his carving board.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Robert B. Parker's The Hangman's Sonnet (A Jesse Stone Novel Book 16) *




  








The stellar new novel in Robert B. Parker's New York Times bestselling series featuring Paradise police chief Jesse Stone.

Jesse Stone, still reeling from the murder of his fiancée by crazed assassin Mr. Peepers, must keep his emotions in check long enough to get through the wedding day of his loyal protégé, Suitcase Simpson. The morning of the wedding, Jesse learns that a gala 75th birthday party is to be held for folk singer Terry Jester. Jester, once the equal of Bob Dylan, has spent the last forty years in seclusion after the mysterious disappearance of the master recording tape of his magnum opus, The Hangman's Sonnet.

That same morning, an elderly Paradise woman dies while her house is being ransacked. What are the thieves looking for? And what's the connection to Terry Jester and the mysterious missing tape? Jesse's investigation is hampered by hostile politicians and a growing trail of blood and bodies, forcing him to solicit the help of mobster Vinnie Morris and a certain Boston area PI named Spenser. While the town fathers pressure him to avoid a PR nightmare, Jesse must connect the cases before the bodies pile up further.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Aftershock (Rachel Hatch Book 7)*




  








A US Marshal is held hostage.
An ex-convict on a mission
Holds a small Alaskan town under siege
Hatch looks to set things right,
And must be careful not to get swept up in the After Shock.

Rachel Hatch closes a major chapter in her life. A new one begins with an offer from an old friend. This offer puts Hatch at odds. The agency responsible for her father’s murder and who nearly took her life in the mountains of Colorado is now offering her a job opportunity.

Lives hang in the balance as Hatch sets out to honor her code. She quickly finds that things are not what they seem in the small town of Breakneck, Alaska. Hatch finds an ally in the most unlikely of places.

An explosive new addition in the Rachel Hatch saga. Brace yourself for the Aftershock!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Good Bunch of Men: A Dickie Floyd Detective Novel *




  








*Two cops. Twice the murder. Double the trouble on LA’s mean streets…*

Los Angeles, 1990s. Hard-boiled homicide detective Dickie Jones and his cocky partner Matt “Pretty Boy Floyd” Tyler are no strangers to tragic deaths. But the L.A. Sheriff’s odd couple is shocked by the vicious slaying of a transsexual prostitute. And when the victim’s working-girl roommate turns up dead only hours later, they find themselves hunting a killer with a terrifying agenda.

With the clues leading them through LA’s sleaziest neighborhoods, Dickie and Floyd run headlong into a brutal, drug-dealing gang. But as they begin to unravel a disturbingly ugly scheme, they land in the crosshairs of a sinister sniper.

Can Dickie and Floyd expose a conspiracy before a hail of bullets sends them to the morgue?

A Good Bunch of Men is the atmospheric first book in the Dickie Floyd Detective mystery series. If you like headstrong heroes, police procedurals, and unexpected plot twists, then you’ll love Danny R. Smith’s gripping whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Informant: A True Story *




  








From an award-winning New York Times investigative reporter comes an outrageous story of greed, corruption, and conspiracy—which left the FBI and Justice Department counting on the cooperation of one man . . .

It was one of the FBI's biggest secrets: a senior executive with America's most politically powerful corporation, Archer Daniels Midland, had become a confidential government witness, secretly recording a vast criminal conspiracy spanning five continents. Mark Whitacre, the promising golden boy of ADM, had put his career and family at risk to wear a wire and deceive his friends and colleagues. Using Whitacre and a small team of agents to tap into the secrets at ADM, the FBI discovered the company's scheme to steal millions of dollars from its own customers.

But as the FBI and federal prosecutors closed in on ADM, using stakeouts, wiretaps, and secret recordings of illegal meetings around the world, they suddenly found that everything was not all that it appeared. At the same time Whitacre was cooperating with the Feds while playing the role of loyal company man, he had his own agenda he kept hidden from everyone around him—his wife, his lawyer, even the FBI agents who had come to trust him with the case they had put their careers on the line for. Whitacre became sucked into his own world of James Bond antics, imperiling the criminal case and creating a web of deceit that left the FBI and prosecutors uncertain where the lies stopped and the truth began.

In this gripping account unfolds one of the most captivating and bizarre tales in the history of the FBI and corporate America. Meticulously researched and richly told by New York Times senior writer Kurt Eichenwald, The Informant re-creates the drama of the story, beginning with the secret recordings, stakeouts, and interviews with suspects and witnesses to the power struggles within ADM and its board—including the high-profile chairman Dwayne Andreas, F. Ross Johnson, and Brian Mulroney—to the big-gun Washington lawyers hired by ADM and on up through the ranks of the Justice Department to FBI Director Louis Freeh and Attorney General Janet Reno.

A page-turning real-life thriller that features deadpan FBI agents, crooked executives, idealistic lawyers, and shady witnesses with an addiction to intrigue, The Informant tells an important and compelling story of power and betrayal in America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Lost Boys: A Decker/Lazarus Novel (Peter Decker and Rina Lazarus Book 26) *




  








Faye Kellerman returns with an atmospheric, fast-paced mystery set in bucolic upstate New York, full of unexpected twists and turns that build to a shocking and surprising end—the latest thrilling entry in her New York Times bestseller Decker/Lazarus series.

When Bertram Lanz goes missing from a local diner near Greenbury, the entire community of the small upstate New York town volunteers to search the surrounding woods. Bertram had been on a field trip with the staff and fellow residents of the Loving Care Home when he vanished.

When no trace of the man is found, the disappearance quickly becomes an official missing persons case and is assigned to detectives Peter Decker and his partner Tyler McAdams. As their investigation deepens, the seasoned Decker becomes convinced that Bertram hadn’t lost his way but must have left with someone he knew. Soon Decker discovers that Elsie Schulung, a recently fired nurse who had worked at the home, seemed to be especially interested in Bertram. But answers prove elusive when Elsie disappears and human blood is found in her kitchen.

These complications prove to be only the beginning. While combing the woods, searchers discover the remains of one of three young men who had vanished during a camping trip. And for Decker, personal problems are adding pressure as well. After a ten-year absence, the biological mother of Decker and Rina’s foster son, Gabriel, has suddenly appeared in New York, children in tow, wreaking emotional havoc on the young man.

Juggling the personal and professional, a hot case and a cold case, Decker and McAdams race to find answers, sifting through cabinets of old files, a plethora of clues and evidence, and discouraging dead ends. As ongoing searches for Bertram and the campers’ missing remains continue, the frustrated detectives begin to wonder if the woods will ever give up its dark secrets...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Little Secrets: A Novel *




  








National Bestseller!

"Unflinching and unforgettable. Little Secrets has everything you want in a thriller" —Riley Sager, New York Times bestselling author of Lock Every Door

Overwhelmed by tragedy, a woman desperately tries to save her marriage in award-winning author Jennifer Hillier's Little Secrets, a riveting novel of psychological suspense.

All it takes to unravel a life is one little secret...

Marin had the perfect life. Married to her college sweetheart, she owns a chain of upscale hair salons, and Derek runs his own company. They're admired in their community and are a loving family—until their world falls apart the day their son Sebastian is taken.

A year later, Marin is a shadow of herself. The FBI search has gone cold. The publicity has faded. She and her husband rarely speak. She hires a P.I. to pick up where the police left off, but instead of finding Sebastian, she learns that Derek is having an affair with a younger woman. This discovery sparks Marin back to life. She's lost her son; she's not about to lose her husband, too. Kenzie is an enemy with a face, which means this is a problem Marin can fix.

Permanently.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Enemies: A War Story *




  








A gripping World War II novel based on astonishing true events...

It is the summer of 1941, and two young men from Chicago embark on an epic journey. First, they road trip down to Mexico, where they spend a few idle months before hopping a freighter to Japan. From there, they sign on as merchant seamen for a three-month voyage to Europe, landing in occupied France on the very day that Nazi Germany declares war on the United States. Their adventure has suddenly taken a dark turn.

Wolfgang Wergin and Herbie Haupt are American citizens, though German by birth. Both have lived in America since the age of five, yet now they are faced with a harrowing choice. They can join a Nazi sabotage mission heading to the United States or be drafted into the German army and sent to the Russian front. One chooses the first option, and one the second, but will either survive?

While this fragment of history is mostly forgotten today, the episode became one of the most sensational news stories of its time, garnering intense national interest. Enemies: A War Story is a fictionalized version of this true story, sticking as close to the facts as possible.

This is a novel that raises challenging questions about the meanings of patriotism, justice, and American morality during difficult times. More than anything, though, it is simply a story that yearns to be told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Inevitable Witness (Bobby Earl Book 1) *




  








A GRIPPING LEGAL THRILLER FROM A CELEBRATED L.A. DEFENSE LAWYER, WHO KNOWS HOW THE SYSTEM REALLY WORKS

Defense lawyer Bobby Earl is the guy you call when it's time to fix bayonets and go to trial. But when he's tapped to defend a notorious safecracker arrested for killing a decorated LAPD officer, Earl's own life is suddenly in danger. Earl must dive into LA's dangerous underworld and battle a court system in which the news media and politics corrupt the wheels of justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Righteous Assassin: A Mike Stoneman Thriller *




  








A thrilling page-turner with twists you’ll never see coming from Kevin G. Chapman, winner of the 2021 Kindle Book Award for best mystery/thriller.

A MOB BOSS IS EATEN ALIVE BY TIGERS AT THE BRONX ZOO. . . .A sweatshop owner is mutilated and left to bleed out . . . .A pharmaceutical baron is tortured and frozen to death . . . .A fashion designer is poisoned in her Upper East Side apartment.

Four months, four unsolved murders – each on the last Saturday of the month. NYPD homicide detectives Mike Stoneman and Jason Dickson must stop the elusive killer before he completes his decathlon of death. Each month, a new murder adds a piece to the killer’s puzzle, but even unravelling the clues and finding the killer’s pattern may not be enough to catch him.

The task force includes an FBI profiler, and Mike gets an assist from Medical Examiner Michelle McNeill, who seems to be on his mind a lot lately. She’s an asset to the investigation, but is this any time to be starting a romance?

Each month is a race against the calendar. Only one thing is certain – on the last Saturday of the month, there will be blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Deadly Enterprise: A Mike Stoneman Thriller *




  








From the Kindle Book Award-Winning Author. Book #2 in the Mike Stoneman series and a fully stand-alone story.

THE DEAD GIRL THEY FISHED OUT OF THE EAST RIVER WAS A DRUG ADDICTED HOOKER, SO NOBODY REALLY CARED. Except that Medical Examiner Michelle McNeill thinks it's a murder, and NYPD Homicide detective Mike Stoneman agrees.

Every death is a tragedy, and every murderer should be exposed, even when nobody wants to hear about it. When Mike and his partner, Jason Dickson, start to dig into the case, they find that there may be other cops protecting the criminals - or maybe they are the criminals. And one of them might be Mike's former partner. In order to uncover the truth, Mike and Jason have to go outside the lines, and risk their own reputations, jobs - and lives. This case is one that Mike can't walk away from, no matter how much he wants to.

Fans of Harry Bosch will love this fast-paced police thriller. "Kevin Chapman is the East Coast distributor of tension," raves Greg Prince, author of Faith and Fear in Flushing.

One of the top 20 Mystery/Thrillers of 2019 -- Semi-Finalist, Kindle Book Award (The Kindle Book Review)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Project Icarus: An absolutely gripping suspense thriller (The Disavowed Book 1) *




  








*An old enemy, a new threat, and a secret that could tear the world apart.*

Hostage negotiator Ethan Munroe is called urgently to a developing crime scene. A serial killer is holding a young girl hostage, and, inexplicably, demands his attendance.

Events quickly spiral out of control, and the security of Ethan's life is stripped away, as he is thrown headlong into a perilous world of deception, espionage and danger, lurking deep within the shadows of political power.

Ethan will discover things about himself he could never have suspected, come face-to-face with a terrifying foe, and uncover an unthinkable truth that could not only shatter his own future but that of the world… The enigma that is Project Icarus.

A totally gripping conspiracy thriller with a twist you will never see coming, perfect for fans of Lee Child, Scott Mariani, and Adam Hamdy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Silent Assassin (A Dan Morgan Thriller Book 2) *




  








From a Black Ops veteran and author of Termination Orders, a military thriller featuring an unthinkable conspiracy from the deepest corridors of power.


Silent Assassin

Code named Cobra, former CIA agent Dan Morgan is pulled in when every other option has failed. His mission: find Nikolai Novokoff, a ruthless KGB officer turned international arms dealer. Locate the weapons of mass destruction that the rogue terrorist is threatening to unleash on the world. And terminate with extreme prejudice…

In the world of clandestine ops, where the line between friends and enemies is constantly shifting, especially in the halls of Washington, Morgan must survive a merciless maze of deceit—and risk everything—to stop a madman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Black Skies (A Dan Morgan Thriller Book 3) *




  








The Black Ops veteran and “master of the modern spy game” takes readers inside a global conspiracy to destroy the United States in this military thriller (Mark Sullivan).

First, a team of Navy SEALs wiped out in a surprise attack. Then, a motorcade of dignitaries is ambushed—and the US Secretary of State is abducted. Coordinated and flawlessly executed, this is no random act of terror. A vision of evil unprecedented in scope has been triggered . . .

The enemy will not stop until the skies over America are black with death and destruction. CIA veterans Dan Morgan and Peter Conley—code names Cobra and Cougar—are America's last chance at averting an unthinkable scenario of bloodshed . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Season in Hell *




  








An electrifying novel of blood, vengeance, and international intrigue from the New York Times–bestselling author of The Eagle Has Landed.

As a high-powered Wall Street lawyer, Sarah Talbot believed her world was comfortable and secure—until her beloved stepson was found dead of a drug overdose in Paris. Her initial grief is compounded when she learns that his body was used to transport heroin by an unstoppable European cartel.

Trained by British SAS, Irish-born Sean Egan has no problem killing whenever and wherever someone has to die. Dealing with death is second nature to him. So when his sister’s drug-poisoned corpse is found floating in the Thames, he knows it’s not an accident—it’s murder.

Bonded by their shared loss, Egan and Talbot come together, vow to find those responsible, and make them pay. Pursuing an enemy known only as “Mr. Smith” and hunted by a master assassin, they cannot imagine the truth they will uncover—and the dangers they will face. All they know is that they cannot stop until they have their revenge—no matter the cost.

For over fifty years, Jack Higgins, author of The Midnight Bell, Rain on the Dead, and other bestsellers, has thrilled millions around the world with his lighting-paced novels of international action, suspense, and spy craft. Filled with engaging heroes, implacable villains, and action that draws readers in like a classic honey trap, Higgins’s novels remain the high-water mark of thriller excellence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Silver Wings, Iron Cross *




  








An explosive WWII saga of two enemy combatants—an American pilot and German U-boat officer—united by fate in an epic fight for survival . . .

Lieutenant Karl Hagan earned his wings the hard way. But when his plane is shot down behind enemy lines, he’s forced to make the hardest decision of his life: trusting the enemy.

Oberleutnant Wilhelm Albrecht wore his Iron Cross with pride. But when his U-boat is attacked in a devastating air raid, he abandons ship and finds an unlikely ally: the pilot who bombed him.

It is November of 1944. The tides of war have turned. Allies have taken back France, and German troops have retreated. But for Karl and Wilhelm, the war is far from over. Each must be prepared to lie for the other, fight for the other, or die with the other. But their short-lived alliance won’t truly be put to the test until they reach the end of the line—inside a POW camp . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Into the Silence: The Great War, Mallory, and the Conquest of Everest*




  








The definitive story of the British adventurers who survived the trenches of World War I and went on to risk their lives climbing Mount Everest.

On June 6, 1924, two men set out from a camp perched at 23,000 feet on an ice ledge just below the lip of Everest’s North Col. George Mallory, thirty-seven, was Britain’s finest climber. Sandy Irvine was a twenty-two-year-old Oxford scholar with little previous mountaineering experience. Neither of them returned.

Drawing on more than a decade of prodigious research, bestselling author and explorer Wade Davis vividly re-creates the heroic efforts of Mallory and his fellow climbers, setting their significant achievements in sweeping historical context: from Britain’s nineteen-century imperial ambitions to the war that shaped Mallory’s generation. Theirs was a country broken, and the Everest expeditions emerged as a powerful symbol of national redemption and hope. In Davis’s rich exploration, he creates a timeless portrait of these remarkable men and their extraordinary times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Duchess Of Windsor *




  








“A sympathetic and believable portrait” of the American woman for whom King Edward VIII gave up the throne, with photos included (Christian Science Monitor).

A woman's life can really be a succession of lives, each revolving around some emotionally compelling situation or challenge, and each marked off by some intense experience.

It was the love story of the century—the king and the commoner. In December 1936, King Edward VIII abdicated the throne to marry “the woman I love,” Wallis Warfield Simpson, a twice-divorced American who quickly became one of the twentieth century's most famous personalities, a figure of intrigue and mystery, both admired and reviled.

Wrongly blamed for the abdication crisis, Wallis suffered hostility from the Royal Family and much of the world. Yet interest in her story has remained constant, resulting in a small library of biographies that convey a thinly veiled animosity toward their subject. The truth, however, is infinitely more fascinating than the shallow, pathetic portrait that has often been painted.

Using previously untapped sources, acclaimed biographer Greg King presents a complete and, for the first time, sympathetic portrait of the Duchess that sifts the decades of rumor and accusation to reveal the woman behind the legend. From her birth in Pennsylvania during the Gilded Age to her death in Paris in 1986, King takes the reader through a world of privilege, palaces, high society, and love with the accompaniment of hatreds, feuds, conspiracies, and lies. The cast of characters is vast: politicians and presidents, dictators and socialites. Twenty-four pages of photographs reveal the life of the Duchess in all its incomparable glamour and romance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tiger Tracks - The Classic Panzer Memoir (Wolfgang Faust's Panzer Books) *




  








Wolfgang Faust was the driver of a Tiger I tank with the Wehrmacht Heavy Panzer Battalions, seeing extensive combat on the Eastern Front in 1943-45. This memoir was his brutal and deeply personal account of the Russian Front's appalling carnage.

Telling the story of a vicious three-day tank battle, Faust describes how his Tiger unit fought on the steppes of Russia against the full might of the Red Army: the T34 tanks, the Sturmovik bombers, suicidal Russian infantry and the feared Katyusha rocket brigades. He reveals the merciless decisions that panzer crews made in action, the devastating power of their weaponry, and the many ways that men met their deaths in the snow and ice of the Ostfront.

Originally published as ‘Panzerdammerung’ (‘Panzer Twilight’) in the late 1940s, this memoir's savage realism shocked the post-war German public. Some readers were outraged at the book's final scenes, while others wrote that, ‘Now, at last, I know what our men did in the East.’

Today, 'Tiger Tracks' stands as one of the great semi-autobiographical accounts of World War Two: a crescendo of horror, grim survival and a fatalistic acceptance of the panzer man’s destiny.

The only other surviving memoir by this author is 'The Last Panther' - an astonishing account of panzer warfare in the final hours of the Third Reich - also available on Kindle and in paperback.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Last Panther - Slaughter of the Reich - The Halbe Kessel 1945 (Wolfgang Faust's Panzer Books)*




  








While the Battle of Berlin in 1945 is widely known, the horrific story of the Halbe Kessel remains largely untold.

In April 1945, victorious Soviet forces encircled 80,000 men of the German 9th Army in the Halbe area, South of Berlin, together with many thousands of German women and children. The German troops, desperate to avoid Soviet capture, battled furiously to break out towards the West, where they could surrender to the comparative safety of the Americans. For the German civilians trapped in the Kessel, the quest to escape took on frantic dimensions, as the terror of Red Army brutality spread.
The small town of Halbe became the eye of the hurricane for the breakout, as King Tigers of the SS Panzer Corps led the spearhead to the West, supported by Panthers of the battle-hardened 21st Panzer Division.

Panzer by panzer, unit by unit, the breakout forces were cut down – until only a handful of Panthers, other armour, battered infantry units and columns of shattered refugees made a final escape through the rings of fire to the American lines.

This first-hand account by the commander of one of those Panther tanks relates with devastating clarity the conditions inside the Kessel, the ferocity of the breakout attempt through Halbe, and the subsequent running battles between overwhelming Soviet forces and the exhausted Reich troops, who were using their last reserves of fuel, ammunition, strength and hope.

Eloquent German-perspective accounts of World War 2 are surprisingly rare, and the recent reissue of Wolfgang Faust’s 1948 memoir ‘Tiger Tracks’ has fascinated readers around the world with its insight into the Eastern Front. In ‘The Last Panther,’ Faust used his unique knowledge of tank warfare to describe the final collapse of the Third Reich and the murderous combat between the German and Russian armies. He gives us a shocking testament to the cataclysmic final hours of the Reich, and the horrors of this last eruption of violence among the idyllic forests and meadows of Germany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/11/22.

Currently $1.

*Archangel: CIA's Supersonic A-12 Reconnaissance Aircraft *




  








This history of the A-12 reconnaissance aircraft was occasioned by CIA’s acquisition on loan from the Air Force of the eighth A-12 in the production series of 15 in September 2007. Known as Article 128, the aircraft is on display at the Agency’s Headquarters compound in Langley, Virginia. This history is intended to provide an accessible overview of the A-12’s development and use as an intelligence collector.

The Central Intelligence Agency was created in 1947 principally to provide US leaders with strategic warning of attack by the Soviet Union. The Agency’s main mission during its first decade and a half was to deploy its collection and analytic assets to detect and preempt a nuclear Pearl Harbor. No other intelligence question had greater implications for the national interests of the United States—and its very survival—than determining what kinds of strategic weapons, and how many of them, the Soviet Union had, and how it intended to use them. With the USSR proving to be an extremely hard target for traditional espionage operations, the United States had to turn to technical collection to peer beyond the Iron Curtain.

In 1954, CIA retained the Lockheed Corporation to build the U-2 reconnaissance aircraft. Essentially a jet-powered glider, the U-2 could fly at the unprecedented height of 70,000 feet—beyond the range of Soviet fighters and missiles—and take detailed photographs of Soviet Bloc military facilities. The aircraft was ready for operations in June 1956. At the time, CIA project officers had estimated that the U-2 would be able to fly safely over the Soviet Union for two years at most before it became vulnerable to Soviet air defenses. The Soviets tracked the U-2 from its first mission, however. The estimate had proven too optimistic, especially after initial efforts to mask the U-2’s radar image proved ineffective. A more radical solution was needed—an entirely new aircraft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/12/22.

Currently $1.

*Freedom's Fire Box Set: The Complete Military Space Opera Series (Books 1-6)*




  








The Bestselling, Epic Space Adventure, Freedom's Fire - The complete series of 6 books, in one box set.

It was never a question of if the aliens would come, it was only ever when.

The first interstellar war, a generation ago, left humanity enslaved. Now humans fight in the armies of their masters to save themselves from annihilation.

At least, that's what the propaganda insists is true. What the layers of lies keep hidden, is how badly the new war is going for the people of earth.

Now it's Dylan Kane's turn to blast into the heavens and join the battle, but what his masters don't know, is that by putting a weapon in his hands, they're giving him the key to unlocking his hopes of freedom.

When the railgun slugs are tearing through his ship, and the vacuum is sucking the life out of his wounded friends, will Dylan's years of repressed rage turn into enough bravery to make his dream come true?

The Freedom's Fire Series - All in this one, special edition
Prequel - Freedom's Siege
book 1 - Freedom's Fire
book 2 - Freedom's Fury
book 3 - Freedom's Fray
book 4 - Freedom's Fist
book 5 - Freedom's Fall
book 6 - Freedom's Fate


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Starship Eternal (War Eternal Book 1)*




  








They are coming. Find the Goliath or be destroyed.

The chilling words are the first thing Mitchell hears after an assassin’s bullet nearly ends his life. He tries to ignore them, convinced the voice in his head is a side-effect of his injuries.

It isn’t.

The warning is only the beginning. A glimpse into a struggle against an enemy older than time.

An enemy that’s very real and much closer than he ever imagined.

An enemy that will do whatever it takes to keep him from finding the centuries-lost starship and ending not only the fight but their very existence.

Narrowly escaping capture, Mitchell falls into the hands of the Riggers — a ragtag crew of black-ops commandos who patrol the outer reaches of the galaxy. Guided by a captain with a reputation for murder, they’re dangerous, immoral, and possibly insane.

They may also be humanity’s last hope for survival in a war that has raged beyond eternity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dune: House Atreides (Prelude to Dune Book 1) *




  








Book One of the Epic Prequel to the Classic Novel Dune—Soon to Be a Major Motion Picture

Step into the universe of Frank Herbert’s Dune, one of the greatest science fiction novels of all time.

Before Paul Atreides became Muad’Dib, the dynamic leader who unified the wild Fremen on the desert planet known as Dune . . .

Before the evil Baron Harkonnen overthrew House Atreides and sent Paul and his mother Jessica fleeing into the deadly wasteland of sand . . .

Before the secrets of the spice and the sandworms were discovered . . .

There was another story . . .

The tale of young Leto Atreides learning to become a ruler in the shadow of his great father.

The tale of Baron Vladimir Harkonnen, ruthless tyrant who becomes a pawn of Bene Gesserit breeding schemes.

The tale of Pardot Kynes, ambitious planetologist dispatched to the sands of Arrakis to understand the origins of the spice melange, the most valuable substance in the known universe.

And the tale of Crown Prince Shaddam Corrino, whose lust for power leads him to plot the assassination of his own father and to create a plan that will replace the spice and disrupt the Imperium forever . . .
Dune: House Atreides begins the epic worldwide bestselling trilogy that tells of the generation before Dune and sows the seeds for great heroes, vile enemies, and terrible tyrants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Thieves' World® Volume One: Thieves' World, Tales from the Vulgar Unicorn, and Shadows of Sanctuary*




  








Experience “a bold and daring experiment in fantasy storytelling” with the first three books in the bestselling Thieves’ World® series (Fantasy-Faction).

Created by the New York Times–bestselling author of the Myth series, as well as the Phule’s Company series, Thieves’ World® brings together classic fantasy’s finest authors to flesh out the shared world with their own unforgettable characters and epic worldbuilding.

The first three books include stories by Lynn Abbey, Poul Anderson, Robert Lynn Asprin, Marion Zimmer Bradley, C. J. Cherryh, David Drake, Philip José Farmer, Joe Haldeman, Janet Morris, Andrew J. Offutt, and others. They introduce you to the nefarious citizens of the city of Sanctuary, including One-Thumb, the proprietor of the Vulgar Unicorn tavern; Regli, a nobleman; Illyra, the seer; Hanes, the thief; Jubal, the crime lord; and Tempus Thales, the immortal mercenary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Elemental Magic: The Complete Series (The Coven) *




  








The Elemental Magic bundle set includes all six books in the series full of non-stop action, adventure, magic, and irresistible romance.
I thought magic was make believe...but I was way wrong.

I was nobody. No matter how hard I tried, I never fit in with anyone at my high school. Now I know why.

Turns out I'm a witch. A scary powerful one, too. Except The Coven that claimed me won't teach me how to use my magic.

Suddenly, I'm selected by the Goddess to hunt down a mythical locket needed to save the world from destruction. The only person who actually tries to help me is the alarmingly attractive Tennessee. He has immeasurable power and breathtaking mismatched eyes. I'm drawn to him on a level I can't explain...and he's forbidden from getting too close to me.

When the quest takes an unexpected dangerous turn, I have to improvise. This supernatural world is unraveling at my fingertips and I need to master my magic fast. If I don't, I could get everyone I care about killed...

Titles include:

The Lost Witch

The Brave Witch

The Rebel Witch

The Broken Witch

The Eternal Witch

The Aether Witch.

Featuring a kickass heroine, forbidden love, and magic you’ll wish was real, fans of The Mortal Instruments, Twilight, or Harry Potter will love Chandelle LaVaun’s brand new urban fantasy series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Red Comet: The Short Life and Blazing Art of Sylvia Plath *




  








PULITZER PRIZE FINALIST • The highly anticipated biography of Sylvia Plath that focuses on her remarkable literary and intellectual achievements, while restoring the woman behind the long-held myths about her life and art.

“One of the most beautiful biographies I've ever read." —Glennon Doyle, author of #1 New York Times Bestseller, Untamed

With a wealth of never-before-accessed materials, Heather Clark brings to life the brilliant Sylvia Plath, who had precocious poetic ambition and was an accomplished published writer even before she became a star at Smith College. Refusing to read Plath’s work as if her every act was a harbinger of her tragic fate, Clark considers the sociopolitical context as she thoroughly explores Plath’s world: her early relationships and determination not to become a conventional woman and wife; her troubles with an unenlightened mental health industry; her Cambridge years and thunderclap meeting with Ted Hughes; and much more.

Clark’s clear-eyed portraits of Hughes, his lover Assia Wevill, and other demonized players in the arena of Plath’s suicide promote a deeper understanding of her final days. Along with illuminating readings of the poems themselves, Clark’s meticulous, compassionate research brings us closer than ever to the spirited woman and visionary artist who blazed a trail that still lights the way for women poets the world over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Selfie: How We Became So Self-Obsessed and What It's Doing to Us*




  








“An intriguing odyssey” though the history of the self and the rise of narcissism (The New York Times).

Self-absorption, perfectionism, personal branding—it wasn’t always like this, but it’s always been a part of us. Why is the urge to look at ourselves so powerful? Is there any way to break its spell—especially since it doesn’t necessarily make us better or happier people? Full of unexpected connections among history, psychology, economics, neuroscience, and more, Selfie is a “terrific” book that makes sense of who we have become (NPR’s On Point). Award-winning journalist Will Storr takes us from ancient Greece, through the Christian Middle Ages, to the self-esteem evangelists of 1980s California, the rise of the “selfie generation,” and the era of hyper-individualism in which we live now, telling the epic tale of the person we all know so intimately—because it’s us.

“It’s easy to look at Instagram and selfie-sticks and shake our heads at millennial narcissism. But Will Storr takes a longer view. He ignores the easy targets and instead tells the amazing 2,500-year story of how we’ve come to think about our selves. A top-notch journalist, historian, essayist, and sleuth, Storr has written an essential book for understanding, and coping with, the 21st century.” —Nathan Hill, New York Times-bestselling author of The Nix


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Return of Rafe MacKade (MacKade Brothers Book 1) *




  








From #1 New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts, meet Rafe MacKade of the rebellious and irresistible MacKade brothers!

Ten years after disappearing from Antietam, Maryland, the bad boy has come home. Cleaned up, successful and still dangerously good-looking, Rafe MacKade plans to open a bed-and-breakfast with the help of antique shop owner Regan Bishop. Though independent Regan claims to not want to get involved with a rebel, working in such close quarters has her struggling to resist Rafe’s charms. And even though she wants to keep their relationship professional, Rafe is pretty sure that her reaction to their sizzling kisses suggests otherwise…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Other Side of Midnight *




  







The Other Side of Midnight is Sidney Sheldon at his best. This page-turner is full of tortured romantic entanglements, reverses of fortune, thrilling suspense, and ultimate justice. In Paris, Washington, and a fabulous villa in Greece, an innocent American becomes a bewildered, horror-stricken pawn in a game of vengeance and betrayal. She is Catherine Douglas, a woman caught in a web of four lives intertwined by passion as her handsome husband pursues an incredibly beautiful film star . . . and as Constantin Demeris, a legendary Greek tycoon, tightens the strands that control them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Pieces We Keep *




  








"Gripped me from the first page and didn't let go." --Alyson Richman, bestselling author of The Lost Wife

In this richly emotional novel inspired by extraordinary true accounts, New York Times bestselling author Kristina McMorris evokes the depth of a mother's bond with her child, and the power of personal histories to echo through generations...

Two years have done little to ease veterinarian Audra Hughes's grief over her husband's untimely death. Eager for a fresh start, Audra plans to leave Portland for a new job in Philadelphia. Her seven-year-old son, Jack, seems apprehensive about flying--but it's just the beginning of an anxiety that grows to consume him.

As Jack's fears continue to surface in recurring and violent nightmares, Audra hardly recognizes the introverted boy he has become. Desperate, she traces snippets of information unearthed in Jack's dreams, leading her to Sean Malloy, a struggling US Army veteran wounded in Afghanistan. Together they unravel a mystery dating back to World War II, and uncover old family secrets that still have the strength to wound--and perhaps, at last, to heal.

Intricate and beautifully written, The Pieces We Keep illuminates those moments when life asks us to reach beyond what we know and embrace what was once unthinkable. Deftly weaving together past and present, herein lies a story that is at once poignant and thought-provoking, and as unpredictable as the human heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Middle of Everywhere: Helping Refugees Enter the American Community *








The bestselling author of Reviving Ophelia and Another Country profiles refugees from around the world who emigrate to the United States.

In cities and towns all over the country, refugees arrive daily. Lost Boys from Sudan, survivors from Kosovo, families fleeing Afghanistan and Vietnam: they come with nothing but the desire to experience the American dream. Their endurance in the face of tragedy and their ability to hold on to the essential virtues of family, love, and joy are a tonic for Americans who are now facing crises at home. Their stories will make you laugh and weep—and give you a deeper understanding of the wider world in which we live.

The Middle of Everywhere moves beyond the headlines, into the hearts and homes of refugees from around the world. Her stories bring to us the complexity of cultures we must come to understand in these times. 

“Pipher enters the hearts and homes of refugees who now live virtually from coast to coast, chronicling their struggles…. Her work is a plea for others to join her in a campaign of understanding.”—USA Today


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl and the Dragon's Island (Emma Griffin® FBI Mystery Book 14)*




  








A lifeless body, brought onto shore by the shifting tides.
A tranquil setting disguising the darkness behind a puzzling death.

While the nature of the world seems undisturbed.
And billions continue living.
There is one that carries with her the memory of the dead.
She has no choice but to replay the very beginning.
A beginning and ending that leads her back to Dragon’s Island…

For FBI Agent Emma Griffin, making the unsettling link among several cases has propelled her forward to finding the elusive truth.
The murder of her ex-boyfriend Greg has haunted her for years and as she spirals closer toward the final answer, she realizes it is more disturbing and painful than she could have ever imagined.
Her investigation brings her deep into what he went through during his disappearance. Forcing her to face questions about moments in her past and her future.
Now, the answers that have plagued her nightmares are finally revealing themselves.
But they just might be ones she never wanted.
Every ending gives birth to a new beginning...

Ring. Ring.
“I’m back.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fallen Man: A Leaphorn and Chee Novel *




  








From New York Times bestselling author Tony Hillerman comes another thrilling mystery featuring Leaphorn & Chee who must investigate a cold case that has far more personal consequences than expected.

“Gripping.”—New York Times Book Review

Human bones lie on a ledge under the peak of Ship Rock mountain, the remains of a murder victim undisturbed for more than a decade. Three hundred miles across the Navajo reservation, a harmless old canyon guide is felled by a sniper's bullet. 

Joe Leaphorn, recently retired from the Navajo Tribal Police, believes the shooter and the skeleton are somehow connected and recalls a chilling puzzle he was previously unable to solve. But Acting Lieutenant Jim Chee is too busy to take an interest in a dusty cold case . . . until the reborn violence of it hits much too close to home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Baby Plan: A Cozy Mystery (A Tess and Tilly Cozy Mystery Book 11)*




  








If you love small towns, endearing relationships, food, animals, and a touch of murder, you will love this mystery series set in the small town of White Eagle Montana.

In book 11 in the series, Tess fills in at the post office after the woman who took over her route broke her leg. While on route for the first time in a year she discovers that her father has left her brother Mike with a baby to hide and protect. Tess has never really been one to go all gooey over babies but when she discovers this particular little darling in need she enlists Tony's help to make sure she is well hidden and to look for the babies mother.

Meanwhile Tess's mother has a new boyfriend her father isn't too happy about and Mike has a new murder to solve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The New Orleans Go Cup Chronicles Vol 1-3: Brandy Alexander meets not one, but three cozy mysteries!*




  








All the fun of Mardi Gras—without the hangover!

Book 1: RESCUED BY A KISS:

One kiss and her world turns upside down. Can she solve the case that threatens his life?

Brandy Alexander never thought living in the Big Easy could feel so dull. And, as she waits painfully for her long-time NOPD boyfriend to propose, she’s not sure their hearts are beating to the same tune. When she’s kissed by a handsome stranger at a Mardi Gras parade, her electric thrills turn to shock when he’s shot right before her eyes.

Watching in horror as he’s whisked away by an ambulance, she is haunted by his gasping request. Brandy races to track down the mysterious person his sweet lips named. The clues take her from Bourbon Street’s bright lights into a dark den of corruption. She’ll have to put everything on the line to prevent her charming man from eating another bullet.

Can Brandy survive her city’s greedy criminals and save this new man in her life?

Rescued by a Kiss is the first exhilarating novel in The New Orleans Go Cup Chronicles mystery series. If you like authentic settings, jazzy characters, and whip-smart dialogue, then you’ll love Colleen Mooney’s quirky story.

Crack open a crime in the Crescent City today!

Book 2: DEAD AND BREAKFAST--

DEAD IN BED…WHO YOU GONNA CALL?

The Big Easy has plenty of song…a lot of dancing… and a bit of murder.

Brandy learned to be loyal in Catholic school. When her best friend, Julia, an ex-stripper turned hotelier, finds the first guest of her new Bed and Breakfast, murdered, Brandy’s on her way to help.

The police think Julia did it and the evidence keeps piling up against her friend…

Will Brandy be able to prove her friend is innocent?

Then there’s the issue of her oldest school chum’s marriage and the puffy-skirted, 18 bridesmaids-palooza. With Dante in the bridal party, will she get paired to stand with him?

As things start to heat up with Jiff and the clues take her in an unexpected direction...

Brandy may have to make a choice. Sleuthing isn’t easy. But dating is the real challenge.

You’ll love this second installment in the The New Orleans Go Cup Chronicles, because this cozy mystery will keep you guessing about everything.

Book 3. DRIVE THRU MURDER:,

A Murder Scene Where Nothing Is As It Seems...

Brandy witnesses a murder at a drive thru joint CLUCK IT: CHICKEN BY THE BUCKET. CLUCK IT is not just a place to clog your arteries, but also a transgender hangout...

And with that discovery, you know you're in the Big Easy. The local New Orleans Color Never Stops...

Brandy’s complex Irish Channel family develops the kind of problem that is a lot more fun on the page than in real life. What to do when your sister gets pregnant with one of the next-door twins, but she doesn't know which twin? (Be glad it's Brandy’s problem, not yours.)

In addition she finds a mysterious box of valuable jewelry under her closet floor in her new apartment. The new neighbors wrangle Brandy to be the unofficial caretaker of the Tarot reader across the street who knows the future but can never predict when she’s going to get drunk and fall into her own bushes...

There's also her strong suspicion about one of her other neighbors, all the while juggling the two Romeos now in her life.

Luckily, Brandy Is Better At Solving Mysteries Than She Is At Wrangling Her Boyfriends

If you like heroines like those popularized by Janet Evanovich, Elaine Viets, Stephanie Bond, and Gemma Holliday, and humorous mysteries like those by Donna Andrews, Dorothy Cannell, and Lisa Lutz, you're going to get a girl-crush on Brandy Alexander.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Patricia Fisher's Mystery Adventures - A boxed set *




  








Amazon.com #1 in Cozy Mystery, Mystery Anthologies, and Amateur Sleuths

When Patricia Fisher opens a private investigation agency in a quiet English village, she expected to look for lost puppies and stolen bicycles …

… what she gets is murder, mystery, and mayhem.

With her butler in tow, this modern-day Miss Marple does her best to keep that upper lip stiff, but far from embracing the quiet English village life - playing croquet on the lawn and eating cucumber sandwiches – Patricia pokes her nose where it is most definitely not wanted …

… and inadvertently attracts the attention of the murky underworld of organised crime.

She is in deep trouble for sure, but there’s one thing the criminals, gangsters, and the police all have in common: they all underestimate her.

It’s going to cost them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Love and Death Among the Cheetahs (A Royal Spyness Mystery Book 13)*




  








Georgie and Darcy are finally on their honeymoon in Kenya's Happy Valley, but murder crashes the party in this all-new installment in the New York Times bestselling series.

I was so excited when Darcy announced out of the blue that we were flying to Kenya for our extended honeymoon. Now that we are here, I suspect he has actually been sent to fulfill another secret mission. I am trying very hard not to pick a fight about it, because after all, we are in paradise! Darcy finally confides that there have been robberies in London and Paris. It seems the thief was a member of the aristocracy and may have fled to Kenya. Since we are staying in the Happy Valley—the center of upper-class English life—we are well positioned to hunt for clues and ferret out possible suspects.

Now that I am a sophisticated married woman, I am doing my best to sound like one. But crikey! These aristocrats are a thoroughly loathsome sort enjoying a completely decadent lifestyle filled with wild parties and rampant infidelity. And one of the leading lights in the community, Lord Cheriton, has the nerve to make a play for me. While I am on my honeymoon! Of course, I put an end to that right off.

When he is found bloodied and lifeless along a lonely stretch of road, it appears he fell victim to a lion. But it seems that the Happy Valley community wants to close the case a bit too quickly. Darcy and I soon discover that there is much more than a simple robbery and an animal attack to contend with here in Kenya. Nearly everyone has a motive to want Lord Cheriton dead and some will go to great lengths to silence anyone who asks too many questions. The hunt is on! I just hope I can survive my honeymoon long enough to catch a killer. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fleshmarket Alley: An Inspector Rebus Novel (Inspector Rebus series Book 15) *




  







An illegal immigrant is found murdered in an Edinburgh housing scheme. Rebus is drawn into the case, but has other problems: his old police station has closed for business, and his masters would rather he retire than stick around. But as Rebus investigates, he must deal with the sleazy Edinburgh underworld, and maybe even fall in love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Saints of the Shadow Bible (Inspector Rebus series Book 19) *




  








Rebus and Malcolm Fox go head-to-head when a 30-year-old murder investigation resurfaces, forcing Rebus to confront crimes of the past.

Rebus is back on the force, albeit with a demotion and a chip on his shoulder. He is investigating a car accident when news arrives that a case from 30 years ago is being reopened. Rebus's team from those days is suspected of helping a murderer escape justice to further their own ends.

Malcolm Fox, in what will be his last case as an internal affairs cop, is tasked with finding out the truth. Past and present are about to collide in shocking and murderous fashion. What does Rebus have to hide? And whose side is he really on? His colleagues back then called themselves "The Saints," and swore a bond on something called the Shadow Bible. But times have changed and the crimes of the past may not stay hidden much longer -- and may also play a role in the present, as Scotland gears up for a referendum on independence.

Allegiances are being formed, enemies made, and huge questions asked. Who are the saints and who the sinners? And can the one ever become the other?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*In a House of Lies (Inspector Rebus Novels Book 22) *




  








A cold case involving a missing private investigator threatens to unearth skeletons from Rebus's past in this "must-read" mystery (Tana French).

Former Detective John Rebus' retirement is disrupted once again when skeletal remains are identified as a private investigator who went missing over a decade earlier. The remains, found in a rusted car in the East Lothian woods, not far from Edinburgh, quickly turn into a cold case murder investigation. Rebus' old friend, Siobhan Clarke is assigned to the case, but neither of them could have predicted what buried secrets the investigation will uncover.

Rebus remembers the original case -- a shady land deal -- all too well. After the investigation stalled, the family of the missing man complained that there was a police cover-up. As Clarke and her team investigate the cold case murder, she soon learns a different side of her mentor, a side he would prefer to keep in the past.

A gripping story of corruption and consequences, this new novel demonstrates that Rankin and Rebus are still at the top of their game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Swimming to Catalina (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 4) *




  








Stone Barrington thought he'd heard the last of former girlfriend Arrington after she left him to marry Vance Calder, Hollywood's hottest star. The last thing Stone expected was a desperate call from Calder. Arrington has vanished, and her new fiancé wants Stone to come to LA and find her.

In a town where the sharks drive Bentleys and no one can be trusted, Stone soon discovers he's drowning in a sea of empty clues that takes him from Bel Air to Malibu to Rodeo Drive. Running out of time and leads, he needs to keep his head above water and find Arrington fast, or end up swimming with the fishes himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Other Husband: A gripping psychological thriller *




  








*One dinner party will destroy everything.*
The night that throws a wrecking ball into Abby’s life starts out perfectly at first. There’s still a hint of summer sun in the purple-streaked sky. Abby and her best friend, Sienna, look on fondly as their two husbands laugh under the garden gazebo. None of them know it’s the last time they will be together again.

What starts out as just a little fun, has devastating consequences for the couples. Alone with Sienna’s husband, Greg, Abby finds him unexpectedly charming. And something happens that night that neither she nor Greg can take back.

Abby is desperate to tell her husband and Sienna the truth, but can’t risk Greg sharing what he knows about her. She has no choice but to keep quiet. Then Greg suddenly disappears.

Is her best friend’s husband simply running from his secrets? Or has someone decided they can’t risk that he may share theirs?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bloody January (Harry McCoy Book 1)*




  








A Glasgow detective goes up against a wealthy family whose corruption runs deep in this gritty noir series debut set in 1970s Scotland.

Glasgow, 1973. As poverty and crime drag the city deeper into a heroin epidemic, fighting in the streets has become depressingly mundane. But when an eighteen-year-old boy shoots a young woman dead in broad daylight and then commits suicide, Det. Harry McCoy knows it can’t be a simple act of random violence. With a newbie partner in tow, McCoy hunts down leads through the underworld, all of which lead to a secret society run by Glasgow’s wealthiest family, the Dunlops.

Among their inner circle, every nefarious predilection is catered to at the expense of society’s most vulnerable—including McCoy’s best friend from reformatory school, drug-tsar Stevie Cooper, and his on-off girlfriend, a prostitute named Janey. But with McCoy’s boss calling off the hounds, and his boss’ boss unleashing their own, the Dunlops seem to be untouchable. McCoy has other ideas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hunt the Lion (Sam Callahan Book 3)*




  








It’s the most important mission of his life—because it’s the most personal.

Once a key player in a clandestine CIA squad, Sam Callahan thought he had finally found a safe, normal life as a rookie lawyer in DC with the woman he loves. But when called to a covert intelligence mission in the heart of Russia, he can’t refuse risking it all once more. This time, he’d be joining his estranged father, the Lion, a deep-cover agent Sam never even knew existed.

When the operation goes wrong and his team is ambushed, Sam fears a setup. At least he escaped with his life. And so did his father. But why? With a target on his back, he must hunt down the truth behind the betrayal in Moscow—and find the Lion again.

Now, crisscrossing Europe under the cover of shadow, Sam is about to come face-to-face with his past—and it’s never looked so dangerous.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Sisters Brothers *




  








SOON TO BE A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE STARRING JAKE GYLLENHAAL, JOHN C. REILLY AND JOAQUIN PHOENIX

A BOOKER PRIZE FINALIST

AND A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR: Publishers Weekly • Amazon • Hudson Booksellers • Washington Post

Hermann Kermit Warm is going to die. The enigmatic and powerful man known only as the Commodore has ordered it, and his henchmen, Eli and Charlie Sisters, will make sure of it. Though Eli doesn’t share his brother’s appetite for whiskey and killing, he’s never known anything else. But their prey isn’t an easy mark, and on the road from Oregon City to Warm’s gold-mining claim outside Sacramento, Eli begins to question what he does for a living-and whom he does it for.

With The Sisters Brothers, Patrick deWitt pays homage to the classic Western, transforming it into an unforgettable comic tour de force. Filled with a remarkable cast of characters-losers, cheaters, and ne’er-do-wells from all stripes of life-and told by a complex and compelling narrator, it is a violent, lustful odyssey through the underworld of the 1850s frontier that beautifully captures the humor, melancholy, and grit of the Old West and two brothers bound by blood, violence, and love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Modern Herbal Dispensatory: A Medicine-Making Guide *




  








The definitive, full-color guide to making and using approximately 250 herbal medicines at home, with instructions for everything from harvesting to administering low-cost, DIY remedies.

This comprehensive, full-color guide provides detailed, easy-to-follow instructions for making and using approximately 250 herbal medicines at home, including practical tips and numerous effective formulas developed and tested by the authors, both expert herbalists with years of experience. Readers who appreciate the health-giving properties of herbal medicines but are discouraged by the high price of commercial products can now make their own preparations for a fraction of the cost. The authors tell you everything you need to know about harvesting, preparing, and administering herbs in many different forms, including fresh, bulk dried herbs, capsules, extracts in water, alcohol, glycerin, vinegar and oil, and even preparations like essential oils and flower essences. The book also covers topical applications of herbs as salves, lotions, poultices, tooth powders, ear drops, and more, and includes an extensive chapter on herbal hydrotherapy.

The Modern Herbal Dispensary explains why different preparations of the same herb will obtain better results, demonstrating how capsules, teas, tinctures, or glycerites of the same plant will not have exactly the same effect on the body. Leading herbalists Thomas Easley and Steven Horne have tested and proven the herbal formulas they offer, along with suggestions for treating more than one hundred illnesses. They lay out the principles of herbal formulation and also provide instructions on how to prepare single herbs, a procedure that has been largely ignored in other references. More comprehensive than any other guide, thoroughly researched, beautifully illustrated, and presented with ease of use in mind, this book will take its place as the premier reference for those who want to produce all the herbal remedies they need, and to save money in the process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ascent Into Hell: Mount Everest *




  








There is but one aim: the summit, the summit of Mount Everest.

What starts with a trouble-free trek into the Nepalese highlands explodes into a gripping tale of hardship, peril, and adversity. Pushed beyond their physical and mental limits, climbers drop by the wayside. Their primal instincts for survival battle with their dogged resolve to drag themselves to the top of the world. But the focus remains: battle to the summit, and if successful, somehow get back down again.

White plunges the reader into a land of subzero temperatures, asphyxiating air, and ever increasing danger. Base Camp and the Himalayan world above it come to life in this riveting, true novel. The inner workings of an Everest expedition team and what it takes to climb the world's highest mountain are laid bare. Some return from the death zone injured. Some do not return at all.

Success and failure vie for supremacy throughout.

This personal, day-by-day chronicle takes the reader along every step of an Everest climb. A must for climbing enthusiasts, lovers of adventure, and extreme sport junkies; the closing chapters will leave you breathless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*1942: The Year That Tried Men's Souls *




  








America’s first year in World War II, chronicled in this “page-turner” by the Pulitzer Prize–nominated author of Forrest Gump and The Generals (Publishers Weekly).

On December 7, 1941, an unexpected attack on American territory pulled an unprepared country into a terrifying new brand of warfare. To the generation of Americans who lived through it, the Second World War was the defining event of the twentieth century, and the defining moments of that war were played out in the year 1942.

This account covers the Allies’ relentless defeats as the Axis overran most of Europe, North Africa, and the Far East. But by midyear the tide began to turn. The United States finally went on the offensive in the Pacific. In the West, the British defeated Rommel’s panzer divisions at El Alamein while the US Army began to push the Germans out of North Africa. By the year’s end, the smell of victory was in the air.

1942, told with Winston Groom’s accomplished storyteller’s eye, allows us into the admirals’ strategy rooms, onto the battlefronts, and into the heart of a nation at war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Field Marshal Claude Auchinleck*




  








This military biography explores the life and service of a British Indian Army officer who served with distinction across both world wars.

During the First World War, Field Marshal Claude Auchinleck was awarded a Distinguished Service Order for his efforts in Egypt and the Mesopotamian Campaign. Afterward, he aided the pacification of the Northwest Frontier, now Pakistan. In the Second World War he briefly led a division in the ill-fated Norway campaign before being appointed Commander-in-Chief, India.

Auchinleck is best remembered for his time as Commander-in-Chief of the Middle East Theatre, where he halted Rommel at the First Battle of El Alamein. He then resumed command in India, where his leadership was vital to success in Burma. In the post-war years, he planned and oversaw the Partition of India and the British withdrawal.

In this extensively researched biography, historian Evan McGilvray examines Auchinleck’s long career as well as the transformations of the British military and the Empire itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Canine Commandos: The Heroism, Devotion, and Sacrifice of Dogs in War *




  








Moving accounts of morale-boosting, life-saving dogs in combat—from ancient armored war dogs to the highly-trained canines of today’s modern military.

On Stone Age battlefields through both world wars to present-day Afghanistan, dogs have been the loyal companions and trusted compatriots of soldiers worldwide. Now the exciting, heartwarming and heroic stories of history’s most famous combat dogs are compiled in this incredible collection.

CAIRO, SEAL Team Six’s Belgian Malinois, who was choppered in with his top-secret unit on their heroic mission to take out Osama bin Laden.
RAGS, a Highland terrier who dodged German shell-fire, shrapnel and poison gas to deliver crucial messages to the Western Front.
GANDER, the Canadian Royal Rifles’ Newfoundland, who sacrificed his life by scooping up a grenade and carrying it in his mouth away from his unit.
EBONY, the fearless German shepherd who alerted soldiers to an imminent ambush, saving 25 men from sudden death in Vietnam’s unyielding jungle.
COOPER, the bomb-sniffing Labrador who relentlessly scoured Iraq for explosives until the fateful day when an IED killed him and his handler.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Widowmaker: Living and Dying with the Corsair *




  








The dramatic history behind one of WWII’s most powerful—and dangerous—planes, “spiced with many first-hand accounts, American and British” (Aeroplane).

Despite everything, I felt very lucky to have flown Corsairs. They were the best, you know, even though it took me some time to realize this when so many friends died flying them. —Colin Facer, Corsair pilot, HMS Illustrious

The Vought-Sikorsky Corsair was one of the most potent fighters of WWII—and one of the most flawed. Conceived by Rex Beisel, Vought’s Chief Designer in 1938, it was condemned by the US Navy as too dangerous for carrier operations and wasn’t certified for use at sea. With British companies unable to build fighters with sufficient range and potency for carrier use, the Admiralty sought alternatives, and due to Roosevelt’s Lend Lease program, they could acquire weapons from American factories. In practice, this meant standing in line behind the US military for service, but it still opened up new opportunities. So with newly built Corsairs being stockpiled and the promise of an improved version to come, the Royal Navy saw an opening worthy of development and exploited it.

By the end of the war, the Fleet Air Arm had acquired more than 2,000 Corsairs to equip its squadrons. But the risks identified by the USN were largely ignored by the Royal Navy and far too many men and aircraft were lost in accidents as a result. Yet in the hands of experienced carrier pilots, its virtues were only too apparent and, in due course, they achieved great things. Eventually, the US Navy noted this “success” and certified the Corsair for use on their carriers too, but the aircraft never entirely lost its reputation as a “widowmaker.”

This book, with photos included, describes the Corsair’s development and tells the sad but inspiring story of the young men who struggled and suffered to make the Corsair a going concern in the most vicious, unforgiving war one can imagine. The author met and corresponded with almost a hundred veterans from America, Britain, New Zealand, and Canada. Their recollections made this book possible—and through their vivid memories we can experience what it felt like to be barely of age, a civilian called to arms, and a fighter pilot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/12/22.

Currently $2.

*The Central Intelligence Agency and Overhead Reconnaissance: The U-2 and OXCART Programs, 1954-1974*




  








The CIA’s 2013 release of its book The Central Intelligence Agency and Overhead Reconnaissance 1954–1974 is a fascinating and important historical document. It contains a significant amount of newly declassified material with respect to the U-2 and Oxcart programs, including names of pilots; codenames and cryptonyms; locations, funding, and cover arrangements; electronic countermeasures equipment; cooperation with foreign governments; and overflights of the Soviet Union, Cuba, China, and other countries.

Originally published with a Secret/No Foreign Dissemination classification, this detailed study describes not only the program’s technological and bureaucratic aspects, but also its political and international context, including the difficult choices faced by President Eisenhower in authorizing overflights of the Soviet Union and the controversy surrounding the shoot down there of U-2 pilot Francis Gary Powers in 1960. The authors discuss the origins of the U-2, its top-secret testing, its specially designed high-altitude cameras and complex life-support systems, and even the possible use of poison capsules by its pilots, if captured. They call attention to the crucial importance of the U-2 in the gathering of strategic and tactical intelligence, as well as the controversies that the program unleashed.
Finally, they discuss the CIA’s development of a successor to the U-2, the Oxcart, which became the world’s most technologically advanced aircraft.

For the first time, the more complete 2013 release of this historical text is available in a professionally typeset format, supplemented with higher quality photographs that will bring alive these incredible aircraft and the story of their development and use by the CIA. This edition also includes a new preface by author Gregory W. Pedlow and a foreword by Chris Pocock.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/13/22.

Currently $1.

*Girl Malfunctioned *


  









Krista Kinsley is a girl genius.
Abused by her family. Subjected to experimental surgery. Locked up for defending herself.
The computer implanted in her mind is starting to malfunction, and Krista discovers that she has frightening abilities that make her a danger to herself and to the people trying to exploit her.

Can she control her own mind before it destroys her?

Girl Malfunctioned is a stunning techno and medical thriller that weaves together the latest advancements in artificial intelligence, brain implants, and mind control into a tale of science gone wrong and a girl out for revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rescue The Princess: Jack Foster Space Opera Series Book Two *




  








Rescue The Princess is the second book in the Jack Foster Space Opera series. The first book took off like a rocket – well, it is Space Opera.
Jack suffered from an attack by the Blue Caps. He sued the RSN and won. He also sued the Royal Family and won. Now he’s acquired his own warship and his first mission is to rescue the princess.

What? Yes, Sofia is missing. The Queen has taken an intense dislike to her daughter’s ambitions and Sofia has disappeared. Jack sets out to rescue her with the assistance of Black Company marines.

The task is not as easy as it seems.

Join Jack and his bot and AI friends as they search for the missing princess. First, they must survive sabotage and alien threats. In the meantime, has Sofia, battered and bruised, rescued herself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Eon (The Way Book 1) *




  








From the New York Times–bestselling author of War Dogs: A novel that “may be the best constructed hard SF epic yet” (The Washington Post).

In a supernova flash, the asteroid arrived and entered Earth’s orbit. Three hundred kilometers in length, it is not solid rock but a series of hollowed-out chambers housing ancient, abandoned cities of human origin, a civilization named Thistledown. The people who lived there survived a nuclear holocaust that nearly rendered humanity extinct—more than a thousand years from now.

To prevent this future from coming to pass, theoretical mathematician Patricia Vasquez must explore Thistledown and decipher its secret history. But what she discovers is an even greater mystery, a tunnel that exists beyond the physical dimensions of the asteroid. Called the Way, it leads to the home of humanity’s descendants, and to a conflict greater than the impending war between Earth’s superpowers over the fate of the asteroid, in “the grandest work yet” by Nebula Award–winning author Greg Bear (Locus).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Last Crawl (The Necroville Series Book 1) *




  








WHEN ALCOHOL MAKES YOU INVISIBLE TO ZOMBIES, A BAR CRAWL COULD SAVE YOUR LIFE.

Milo’s fear of everything has held him back for as long as he can remember. He knows university will drag him out of his comfort zone but he has no idea just how uncomfortable he is about to become. When zombies strike during his first night out on campus, he quickly discovers that making friends is a matter of life and death.

A chance encounter reveals that zombies don’t attack extremely drunk people. Can Milo and his new flatmates band together to survive the most dangerous bar crawl the world has ever seen?

Last Crawl is the first novel in this comedy horror series, inspired by the author’s critically acclaimed short story The Dead Woods. If you like Shaun of the Dead, Warm Bodies, or Zombieland, then you’ll love Daniel Parsons’ new zombie comedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Wallflower at the Orgy *




  








A bitingly funny, provocative, and revealing look at our foibles, passions, and pasttimes—from one of the most creative minds of our time.

“Nora Ephron can write about anything better than anybody else can write about anything.”—The New York Times

From her Academy Award–nominated screenplays to her bestselling fiction and essays, Nora Ephron is one of America’s most gifted, prolific, and versatile writers. In this classic collection of magazine articles, Ephron does what she does best: embrace American culture with love, cynicism, and unmatched wit. From tracking down the beginnings of the self-help movement to dressing down the fashion world’s most powerful publication to capturing a glimpse of a legendary movie in the making, these timeless pieces tap into our enduring obsessions with celebrity, food, romance, clothes, entertainment, and sex. Whether casting her ingenious eye on renowned director Mike Nichols, Cosmopolitan magazine founder Helen Gurley Brown—or herself, as she chronicles her own beauty makeover—Ephron deftly weaves her journalistic skill with the intimate style of an essayist and the incomparable talent of a great storyteller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hacker, Hoaxer, Whistleblower, Spy: The Many Faces of Anonymous *







Here is the ultimate book on the worldwide movement of hackers, pranksters, and activists that operates under the non-name Anonymous, by the writer the Huffington Post says “knows all of Anonymous’ deepest, darkest secrets.”

Half a dozen years ago, anthropologist Gabriella Coleman set out to study the rise of this global phenomenon just as some of its members were turning to political protest and dangerous disruption (before Anonymous shot to fame as a key player in the battles over WikiLeaks, the Arab Spring, and Occupy Wall Street). She ended up becoming so closely connected to Anonymous that the tricky story of her inside–outside status as Anon confidante, interpreter, and erstwhile mouthpiece forms one of the themes of this witty and entirely engrossing book.

The narrative brims with details unearthed from within a notoriously mysterious subculture, whose semi-legendary tricksters—such as Topiary, tflow, Anachaos, and Sabu—emerge as complex, diverse, politically and culturally sophisticated people. Propelled by years of chats and encounters with a multitude of hackers, including imprisoned activist Jeremy Hammond and the double agent who helped put him away, Hector Monsegur, Hacker, Hoaxer, Whistleblower, Spy is filled with insights into the meaning of digital activism and little understood facets of culture in the Internet age, including the history of “trolling,” the ethics and metaphysics of hacking, and the origins and manifold meanings of “the lulz.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How I Learned to Like My Mom: Forgive Those You Love ... Before It's Too Late *




  








This is the true story of a woman who drank too much, parented too little, and married SEVEN men! She was beautiful, talented, wrote country songs, and just happened to be my mother.
Can you love someone but not Like them?
Can you forgive what you can't forget?
Is it ever too late?
Set in the Midwest, this Tears to Cheers memoir details my journey through a traumatic childhood of alcohol, abuse, divorce, neglect and poverty. But don't despair ... healing is possible when forgiveness is present.
Forgive those you love ... Before it's too late.
I offer my story of healing and forgiveness as I discovered that my mom was actually a pretty likable, remarkable, and admirable person. I just had to get to know her.
This memoir is for anyone who had a difficult or traumatic childhood. Most especially, this book is for anyone who has someone to forgive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Kent Family Chronicles Volumes One Through Three: The Bastard, The Rebels, and The Seekers *




  








The first three novels in a sweeping American epic from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author who “makes history come alive” (Nelson DeMille).

This multigenerational saga follows the Kent family and their pursuit of a foothold and future in the expanding United States. From the family’s initial journey traveling to America’s shore to their voyage to the Western frontier, their fate is intertwined with the course of American history in these first three volumes of the series.

The Bastard: Denied his birthright as the illegitimate son of the Duke of Kentland, Philippe Charboneau seeks a new life in London, where he meets Benjamin Franklin and reads the works of patriot firebrand Sam Adams. Inspired by such brave new ideas, he travels to the American colonies at the brink of the Revolution. There he will choose his own name—Philip Kent—and finally decide his own fate.

The Rebels: Philip Kent fights as a Continental soldier at the Battle of Bunker Hill. In a bold move, he has taken up arms for the future of his new family. Spirited and unwavering in his dedication to his adopted homeland, Philip fights in the most violent battles in America’s early history. But far from the front lines, another battle rages that will sweep his wife, Anne, on her own perilous journey that may destroy all Philip has fought for.

The Seekers: Returning from fighting valiantly on the frontier, Abraham Kent—son of Philip and Anne—returns to Boston, only to realize that he cannot abide the confines of civilization. Determined not to live in his father’s shadow, he takes his young bride and settles on the American frontier. But the life of a pioneer comes at a high price, and the cost of Abraham’s restless ambitions may be more than he can bear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Triplet Witch Sisters Complete 4 Book Box Set *




  








Triplet witch sisters, each born 10 years apart. You know something weird is going on when that happens. Something in the time continuum has gone haywire. That doesn't stop them from searching for their lost parents or battling evil spirits. Throw in a half man half goat and you've got a hilarious mix of spookery and mystery.

This Four Book Box Set Includes:

Two's Company, Three's a Coven

Resting Witch Face

Bewitched and Bewildered

Triple Toil and Trouble


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lost Symphony: A historical mystery action adventure (The Jack Rogan Mysteries Book 6) *




  








A murdered tsarina. A lost musical masterpiece. A stolen Russian icon. Can Jack honour a promise made a long time ago, and solve an age-old mystery?
When acclaimed Australian journalist and author Jack Rogan inherits an old music box with a curious letter hidden inside, he decides to investigate. As he delves deeper into a murky past of secrets and violence, he soon discovers that he’s not the only one interested in solving the puzzle.
Frieda Malenkova, a ruthless art dealer, and Victor Sokolov, a Russian billionaire with a dark past, will stop at nothing to achieve their deep desires and foil Jack’s valiant struggle to uncover the truth.
Joining forces with Mademoiselle Darrieux, a flamboyant Paris socialite, and Claude Dupree, a retired French police officer, Jack enters a dangerous world of unbridled ambition, murder and greed that threatens to destroy him.
On a perilous journey that takes him deep into Russia, Jack follows a tortuous path of discovery, disappointment and betrayal that brings him face to face with his destiny.
Will Jack unravel the hidden clues left behind by a desperate empress? Can he save the precious legacy of a genius before it’s too late, and return a holy icon revered by generations to where it belongs?

The Lost Symphony is the sixth standalone novel in the page-turning Jack Rogan Mysteries series. If you enjoy historical mysteries based on meticulous research, fascinating characters, and edge-of-your seat excitement, then you'll love Gabriel Farago's latest action-thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Red Heeled Rebels Boxset One: International Crime Thriller Box (Red Heeled Rebels International Crime Thriller Boxsets Book 1) *




  








Three addictive, gritty crime thrillers plus BONUS novella. If you love pulse-pounding, globe-trotting, non-stop action with iron-willed female leads, this series is for you. Find out why readers say these award-winning books are worth losing sleep for.


The Girl Who Ran Away
Minutes after arriving in her new home, a young, orphaned girl, Asha Kade, discovers her adopted family hides dark and vicious secrets. Desperate to escape, she accepts help from a stranger. It’s only when she finds herself on a plane to an unknown destination, she realizes she’s made the worst mistake of her life. From the frying pan into the fire….


The Girl Who Made Them Pay
Best friends, Asha Kade and Katy McCafferty, land at the Heathrow International after a terrifying transatlantic flight. The brutal men hunting them are a continent away. Just as they let their guard down, a strange man pushes Katy into a waiting London cab. The chase has begun. Time is running out and Katy’s captors are ruthless. Asha’s next decision could cost her life or Katy’s....


The Girl Who Fought to Kill
Asha Kade’s cousin is barely sixteen when she is snatched in a heinous crime. The sole clue to her disappearance lies in a disturbing message tucked inside a secret diary. Asha has seventy-two hours to find her alive. Vengeance is boiling in her blood. But the abductor is ready, waiting for her….


Prequel Novella: The Girl Who Crossed the Line. BONUS!
This is the beginning of the series, where it all began.
Young Asha is the outsider. One day, she commits a minor crime in a desperate bid to not lose a treasured friend. But the most ruthless man in town who rules the underworld of trafficking has noticed her misdeed. And he won’t let her forget her mistake….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Red Heeled Rebels Boxset Two: International Crime Thriller Box (Red Heeled Rebels International Crime Thriller Boxsets Book 2) *




  








Three addictive, gritty crime thrillers in one. If you love pulse-pounding, globe-trotting, non-stop action with iron-willed female sleuths, this series is for you. Find out why readers say these books are worth losing sleep for.

Each book contains a complete story and can be read as standalones.

The Girl Who Broke Free
Five days before her swanky sweet sixteenth birthday party in Manhattan, a young girl goes missing. Someone in her family has other plans that night.

Can anyone in this family be trusted?

What will private detective Asha Kade have to sacrifice to save this girl from a fate worse than death?

The truth will shock you....


The Girl Who Knew Their Names
No one knows the young actress Emma Foster holds a chilling secret that can bring an entire industry in down, except for one man.

He’s the most powerful man in Hollywood, and he is on to her. His only aim is to silence the twisted truth, no matter what.

This city has secrets, dark secrets worth killing for.

And private detective Asha Kade is in the killer’s lair....


The Girl Who Never Forgot
Who is the unseen killer targeting New Orleans blue-blooded families?

The answer lies hidden in the shadows of a forgotten cemetery by the swamps. A place no one dares to tread.

But just as private detective Asha Kade stumbles across the shocking secret that will exonerate her, it's too late.

She’s already caught in the killer's terrifying trap....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Perfect Wife (Blake Wilder FBI Mystery Thriller Book 2) *




  








'Til death do us part…

They say every action you take has a series of consequences. And that death is an inevitable end.
There is truth to all of that, but for a price.
The precious thing you lost, might just find its way back to you…

Fourteen years ago, Blake Wilder's life turned into one of tragedy.
In an instant she lost her family... Her parents murdered, and her sister taken.
At the age of 22, Blake joined the FBI in hopes of discovering the truth behind the mysteries of her past.
Now, she is called to a homicide scene involving a brutal murder of a male victim.
But, what started out as a simple case turns into one that involves a sadistic killer that preys on young women.
And the further Blake dives into the case the more she realizes that the killer has a dark and twisted fantasy life of romance and courtship.

And with his eighth victim already in his grasp, it’s up to her to get into the man's head and figure him out before the clock runs out on this girl and he moves onto his ninth victim.

Roses are red.
Violets are blue.
What ever you do, don’t let him catch you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rope Burns *




  








The true crime story of a killer couple from California, their gruesome torture chamber on wheels, and the terror they left in their wake.

The true story of one of the most notorious crime couples in recent American history is told. Michelle Michaud and James Daveggio forged a perverse alliance in late 1997. After customizing Michaud's minivan into a mobile torture chamber, the pair hit the road and began a nightmare spree of incest, kidnapping, rape, torture, and murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Faithful Place (Dublin Murder Squad, Book 3) *




  








From Tana French, author of the forthcoming novel The Searcher, “the most important crime novelist to emerge in the past 10 years” (The Washington Post), the bestseller called “the most stunning of her books” (The New York Times) and a finalist for the Edgar Award. 

Back in 1985, Frank Mackey was a nineteen-year-old kid with a dream of escaping hisi family's cramped flat on Faithful Place and running away to London with his girl, Rosie Daly. But on the night they were supposed to leave, Rosie didn't show. Frank took it for granted that she'd dumped him-probably because of his alcoholic father, nutcase mother, and generally dysfunctional family. He never went home again. Neither did Rosie. Then, twenty-two years later, Rosie's suitcase shows up behind a fireplace in a derelict house on Faithful Place, and Frank, now a detective in the Dublin Undercover squad, is going home whether he likes it or not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Couple Next Door: A Novel *




  








A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Another thrilling domestic suspense novel from the New York Times bestselling author of Not a Happy Family

“The twists come as fast [as] you can turn the pages.” —People

“I read this novel at one sitting, absolutely riveted by the storyline. The suspense was beautifully rendered and unrelenting!” —Sue Grafton

It all started at a dinner party. . .

A domestic suspense debut about a young couple and their apparently friendly neighbors—a twisty, rollercoaster ride of lies, betrayal, and the secrets between husbands and wives. . .

Anne and Marco Conti seem to have it all—a loving relationship, a wonderful home, and their beautiful baby, Cora. But one night, when they are at a dinner party next door, a terrible crime is committed. Suspicion immediately lands on the parents. But the truth is a much more complicated story.

Inside the curtained house, an unsettling account of what actually happened unfolds. Detective Rasbach knows that the panicked couple is hiding something. Both Anne and Marco soon discover that the other is keeping secrets, secrets they've kept for years.

What follows is the nerve-racking unraveling of a family—a chilling tale of deception, duplicity, and unfaithfulness that will keep you breathless until the final shocking twist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Thing to Burn: A Novel *




  








A woman being held captive is willing to risk everything to save herself, her unborn child, and her captor’s latest victim in this “intense, dark, and utterly chilling” (Jennifer Hillier, author of Jar of Hearts) thriller in the tradition of Misery and Room.

He is her husband. She is his captive.

Her husband calls her Jane. That is not her name.

She lives in a small farm cottage, surrounded by vast, open fields. Everywhere she looks, there is space. But she is trapped. No one knows she is there. Visitors rarely come to the farm; if they do, she is never seen.

Her husband records her every movement during the day. If he doesn’t like what he sees, she is punished.

For a long time, escape seemed impossible. But now, something has changed. She has a reason to live and a reason to fight. Now, she is watching him, and waiting…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Full Wolf Moon: A Novel (Jeremy Logan Series Book 5) *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • On the trail of a killer who cannot possibly exist ... Jeremy Logan, the renowned "enigmalogist," has often found himself in situations where keeping an open mind could mean the difference between life and death, and that has never been more true than now.

When Logan travels to an isolated writers' retreat deep in the Adirondacks to work on his book, he discovers the remote community has been rocked by the grisly death of a hiker on Desolation Mountain. The attack occurred during the full moon and the body was severely mauled, but the unusual savagery calls into question the initial suspicions of a bear attack. Logan's theories take a dramatic turn when he meets Laura Feverbridge, a respected scientist who is still struggling with the violent loss of her father months earlier. As Feverbridge shares her research with Logan, he begins to wonder whether he is actually up against something he can’t believe is real.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Falling Europa: Book 9 of the Blitzkrieg Alternate Series *




  








The Year is 1947.

The Second World war is entering its 9th year. Everything is now falling apart for the Axis powers. First of all, Japan has officially surrendered after the Americans dropped an Atomic bomb on a city called Hiroshima.

Then, Germany also experienced the wrath of nuclear fire in Wilhelmshaven, and the city was obliterated. US President Truman then called on the Nazi leadership to surrender, or the US would have Germany bombed back to the stone age.

But the Reich hangs on. First of all, it remains to be seen if the Allies have a third bomb and are willing to use it. Second, Germany also had some fissile materials that they plan to explode to show the Allies that they are not alone with a super bomb. The Germans also hang on because they still hope to negotiate a settlement with the Allies. And besides, their armies are still powerful and pack quite a punch.

And maybe they will be able to stand and fight long enough for the Allies to fall apart; Stalin is flexing his muscles and lays claim to most of Europe east of the German border. American President Harry Truman is confident that the United States and the other Western Powers can intimidate the Soviet dictator into staying reasonable because of the nuclear weapon threat.

Little does he know that Stalin also has a bomb.

The is the story of the Second World War...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Pistoleer: A Novel of John Wesley Hardin *




  








The award-winning author’s “fearless” debut novel chronicles the life of a legendary Texas outlaw with “a ruthless sensibility . . . spare and tough” (Publishers Weekly).

Some called him a Texas hero. Some called him the Devil himself. But on one point they all agreed. While he was alive, John Wesley Hardin was the deadliest man in Texas.

A killer at fifteen, in the next few years he became skilled enough with his pistols to back down Wild Bill Hickok in the street. The law finally caught up with him when he was twenty-five. By then, he had killed as many as forty men and been shot so many times that, it was said, he carried a pound of lead in his flesh.

In jail he became a scholar, studying law books until he won himself freedom, and afterwards he tried to lead an upright life. It was not to be. By the time he was killed in 1895, Hardin was an anachronism—the last true gunfighter of the Old West.

With each chapter told from a different character’s perspective, The Pistoleer is “a genuine tour-de-force” of Western historical fiction from the Los Angeles Times Book Prize–winning author of In the Rogue Blood (Rocky Mountain News).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Sting of the Wild *








Entomologist Justin O. Schmidt is on a mission. Some say it’s a brave exploration, others shake their heads in disbelief. His goal? To compare the impacts of stinging insects on humans, mainly using himself as the gauge.

In The Sting of the Wild, the colorful Dr. Schmidt takes us on a journey inside the lives of stinging insects, seeing the world through their eyes as well as his own. He explains how and why they attack and reveals the powerful punch they can deliver with a small venom gland and a "sting," the name for the apparatus that delivers the venom. We learn which insects are the worst to encounter and why some are barely worth considering.

The Sting of the Wild includes the complete Schmidt Sting Pain Index, published here for the first time. In addition to a numerical ranking of the agony of each of the eighty-three stings he’s sampled so far (from below 1 to an excruciatingly painful 4), Schmidt describes them in prose worthy of a professional wine critic: "Looks deceive. Rich and full-bodied in appearance, but flavorless" and "Pure, intense, brilliant pain. Like walking over flaming charcoal with a three-inch nail embedded in your heel."

Schmidt explains that, for some insects, stinging is used for hunting: small wasps, for example, can paralyze huge caterpillars and then lay their eggs inside so that their larvae can feast within. Others are used to kill competing insects, even members of their own species. Humans usually experience stings as defensive maneuvers used by insects to protect their nest mates.

With colorful descriptions of each venom’s sensation and a story that leaves you tingling with awe, The Sting of the Wild’s one-of-a-kind style will fire your imagination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Domestic Revolution: How the Introduction of Coal into Victorian Homes Changed Everything *




  








“Our domestic Sherlock brims with excitement” (Roger Lowenstein, Wall Street Journal) in this erudite romp through the smoke-stained, coal-fired houses of Victorian England.


“The queen of living history” (Lucy Worsley) dazzles anglophiles and history lovers alike with this immersive account of how English women sparked a worldwide revolution—from their own kitchens. Wielding the same wit and passion as seen in How to Be a Victorian, Ruth Goodman shows that the hot coal stove provided so much more than morning tea. As Goodman traces the amazing shift from wood to coal in mid-sixteenth century England, a pattern of innovation emerges as the women stoking these fires also stoked new global industries: from better soap to clean smudges to new ingredients for cooking. Laced with irresistibly charming anecdotes of Goodman’s own experience managing a coal-fired household, The Domestic Revolution shines a hot light on the power of domestic necessity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*2nd Air Division Air Force USAAF 1942-45: Liberator Squadrons in Norfolk and Suffolk (Bomber Bases of WW2) *




  







As part of the AHT series, the airfields and interest in this book are concentrated in a particular area—in this case Norfolk and Suffolk. The Second Air Division's first bombing mission was flown on November 7, 1942; the last on April 25, 1945. A total of 95, 948 sorties were flown in 493 operational missions by the division's B-24s, dropping 199,883 tons of bombs. Targets attacked ranged from Norway in the north, as far east as Poland and Romania, while several Mediterranean countries were reached from temporary bases in North Africa. Six 2nd Air Division groups received special presidential citations for outstanding actions and five airmen received the Medal of Honor (highest US award for bravery), four posthumously. In combat the 2nd Air Division gunners claimed 1,079 enemy fighters destroyed against losses of 1,458 B-24s missing in action and many others lost in accidents. This book looks at the history and personalities associated with each base, what remains today and explores the favourite local wartime haunts where aircrew and ground crew would go.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*US 9th Air Force Bases in Essex, 1943–44 (Bomber Bases of WW2)*




  







As part of the AHT series, the airfields and interest in this book are concentrated in a particular area in this case Essex. It covers the American air bases used by the Martin B-29 Marauders, P-47 Thunderbolts and P-51 Mustangs of the 9th USAAF Air Force during 1943-44 prior to their move south to France after the D-Day invasion on 6 June 1944.The airfields included are Andrews Field, Birch, Boreham, Boxted, Chipping Ongar, Earls Colne, Gosfield, Great Dunmow, Little Walden, Matching, Roydon, Rivenhall, Stansted, Wethersfield and Wormingford.This book looks at the history and personalities associated with each base, what remains today and explores the favourite local wartime haunts where aircrew and ground crew would have sought well-deserved entertainment and relaxation. Other museums and places that are relevant will also be described and general directions on how to get them included.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Act of War: Lyndon Johnson, North Korea, and the Capture of the Spy Ship Pueblo *




  








WINNER OF THE SAMUEL ELIOT MORISON AWARD FOR NAVAL LITERATURE

“I devoured Act of War the way I did Flyboys, Flags of Our Fathers and Lost in Shangri-la.”—Michael Connelly, #1 New York Times Bestselling Author

In 1968, the small, dilapidated American spy ship USS Pueblo set out to pinpoint military radar stations along the coast of North Korea. Though packed with advanced electronic-surveillance equipment and classified intelligence documents, its crew, led by ex–submarine officer Pete Bucher, was made up mostly of untested young sailors.

On a frigid January morning, the Pueblo was challenged by a North Korean gunboat. When Bucher tried to escape, his ship was quickly surrounded by more boats, shelled and machine-gunned, forced to surrender, and taken prisoner. Less than forty-eight hours before the Pueblo’s capture, North Korean commandos had nearly succeeded in assassinating South Korea’s president. The two explosive incidents pushed Cold War tensions toward a flashpoint.

Based on extensive interviews and numerous government documents released through the Freedom of Information Act, Act of War tells the riveting saga of Bucher and his men as they struggled to survive merciless torture and horrendous living conditions set against the backdrop of an international powder keg.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*America's War in Vietnam: A Short Narrative History *








“If you want to read one book about Vietnam, read this one.” —New York Review of Books

Drawing on years of experience teaching about the war, Larry H. Addington presents a short, narrative history of the origins, course, and outcome of America’s military involvement in Vietnam. Not intended as a competitor to the many excellent comprehensive studies of the Vietnam Era, this book will prove a useful introduction and a concise reference to America’s longest, most controversial war.

Addington reviews the history of pre-colonial Vietnam, the impact of French imperialism and the Indochina War, and the Cold War origins of American involvement. He then details US policy after the 1954 Geneva Accords, its role in the establishment of South Vietnam, and the outbreak of a new war. Turning to America’s deepening involvement, Addington examines the US strategies for waging air and ground war, the impact of the war at home, and the reasons for the failure of US policy under President Johnson. He studies the successes and failures of the policy of withdrawal under President Nixon and concludes with an overview of the war’s aftermath and its legacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/13/22.

Currently $3.

*Fairchild Republic A-10 Thunderbolt II: The 'Warthog' Ground Attack Aircraft *




  








A comprehensive account of the origins, design, and history of the A-10A Warthog: “Highly recommended.” —AMPS Indianapolis

Includes photos

The Fairchild-Republic A-10A Close Support aircraft has become a legend over its long front line life. Known as the Warthog due to her unusual appearance, this little aircraft has built up an awesome reputation in the specialized ground-attack role, where her accuracy and deadliness are widely recognized as the best of their kind.

Hard lessons from World War II, which were reinforced by the bitter experience of the Vietnam War two decades later, showed it was both impracticable and cost-inefficient to use supersonic fighter jets in the close air support mission. A requirement was therefore drawn up for a plane capable of carrying a heavy and varied load of ordnance, which had good endurance and unprecedented maneuverability and could survive heavy ground fire—thus the A-10 was born. But by the time it came into service its role had changed to that of a tank-buster in the defense of Western Europe in the face of the overwhelming numbers of Soviet battle armor.

With her straight wing, twin tails, and turbine engines mounted high on her rear fuselage, this single-seat aircraft certainly presented a unique appearance. But all these features served a vital role, as Peter C. Smith explains in this highly detailed study.

Although the Warthog’s expected missions on the plains of Germany did not materialize, she did destroy hundreds of Soviet-built tanks during the Gulf wars. The A-10 has also flown almost continuous missions over the Balkans, against the Taliban in Afghanistan, and ISIS in Iraq and Syria. This beautifully illustrated and comprehensive volume brings the A-10’s incredible story right up to date.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/14/22/.

Currently $1.

*The Lattice Trilogy *




  








In the future, privacy is a thing of the past."Staggeringly smart… Hanberg's expertly honed storytelling is sleek and fast… [an] entertaining tale."—Kirkus Reviews

"All three of these books managed to surprise me over and over again. In a landscape where so much of our storytelling conforms to templates, it was refreshing to have no idea what was coming or how it would show up. And like the best science fiction, it’s a story about our problems right now."—Aaron Reynolds, creator of Swear Trek and Effin’ Birds

Nevada, 2081. Colonel Byron Shaw safeguards the world’s innermost secrets. From a control center in Area 51, he monitors the expansive surveillance system that once saved him certain death at the hands of ruthless kidnappers. But not everyone trusts technology that peers through strangers’ eyes, so it’s no shock when a guerrilla attack nearly wipes out the network and spills his blood. Tasked with tracking down the terrorist cell, Byron sets off on a globe-spanning chase that brings him to the outer edge of Earth’s atmosphere. But as he infiltrates their ranks, a growing suspicion about the system that preserved his own life could sabotage civilization. Torn between duty and doubt, one man’s decision could rewire humanity’s future. The Lattice Trilogy is a tech-savvy sci-fi adventure trilogy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Madeleine L'Engle: The Wrinkle in Time Quartet (LOA #309): A Wrinkle in Time / A Wind in the Door / A Swiftly Tilting Planet / Many Waters*




  








Rediscover an American classic with this special deluxe edition of the Newbery Award–winning children’s series—starring the iconic time traveling heroine, Meg Murry

This Library of America volume presents Madeleine L’Engle’s iconic classic A Wrinkle in Time, one of the most beloved and influential novels for young readers ever written, in a newly-prepared authoritative text and, as a special feature, it includes never-before-seen deleted passages from the novel in an appendix. L’Engle’s unforgettable heroine, Meg Murry, must confront her fears and self-doubt to rescue her scientist father, who has been experimenting with mysterious tesseracts capable of bending the very fabric of space and time. Helping her are her little brother Charles Wallace and her friend Calvin O’Keefe, and a trio of strange supernatural visitors called Mrs. Whatsit, Mrs. Who, and Mrs. Which. But A Wrinkle in Time was only the beginning of the adventure. Seven other Kairos (“cosmic time”) novels followed, collected for the first time in a deluxe two volume collector's boxed set.

This first volume gathers Wrinkle with three books that chronicle the continuing adventures of Meg and her siblings. In A Wind in the Door, Meg and Calvin descend into the microverse to save Charles Wallace from the Echthroi, evil beings who are trying to unname existence. When a madman threatens nuclear war in A Swiftly Tilting Planet, Charles Wallace must save the future by traveling into the past. And in Many Waters, Sandy and Dennys, Meg’s twin brothers, are accidentally transported back to the time of Noah’s ark.

A companion volume gathers the final four Kairos Novels, the Polly O’Keefe quartet, in which Calvin and Meg’s daughter takes center stage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Skyship Thrive (Thrive Space Colony Adventures Book 1) *




  








An ex-cop who cannot die. A moon full of settlers who cannot thrive.

Mahina's terraformers built a high-tech urban paradise. Then Earth flooded the colony with desperate refugees, cop Sass Collier among them.

The settlers who arrived with Sass died decades ago. Outside the citadel, their descendants die weak and young.

Sass fought a rebellion against the city once. She won concessions to give the settlers a chance at health. She paid with 20 years in prison.

Now she’s out, a reformed character. She assembles an oddball crew doing odd jobs. She intends to mind her own business – how to make a profit on the skyship Thrive.

But her fellow settlers are still failing.

While her business model careens toward circus acts, Sass dares to defy the city again, to solve Mahina’s failure to thrive.

Pick up Skyship Thrive because you love upbeat character-driven SF with fun technology. Suggested for fans of Firefly, Lindsay Buroker's Star Kingdom, or Nathan Lowell’s Golden Age of the Solar Clipper books.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Spaceship Thrive (Thrive Space Colony Adventures Book 2) *




  








Pirates, slavers, and deviants!

Captain Sass Collier steers her motley crew across the treacherous planetary rings, seeking solutions to the steady health decline of Mahina Colony. Tantalizing clues point to Sagamore, Mahina’s sister moon.

To get there, Sass needs to upgrade her vintage skyship to a spaceship. Her crew's would-be heroes need to earn their space legs. And ex-cop Sass is probably the wrong person for the job.

But no one else is willing to try.

Only the deranged denizens of the rings can help them reach Sagamore. The natives are more dangerous than the asteroids.

But if Sass doesn’t figure out why the moon’s settlers are failing, Mahina Colony is doomed.

Sass won't let that happen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Secrets of the Greek Revival (The Mystery House Series Book 1) *




  








Like Nancy Drew meets The Golden Girls!

Ellen and her two best friends share a mid-life crisis by hatching a plan to renovate an 1860's Greek revival in the nearby historic district of San Antonio. Although Ellen isn’t one to believe in ghosts, she comes face to face with something inexplicable in the attic. Her ghost-enthusiast friends convince her that they must help the spirit find closure, and as they dig deeper into the past, they uncover a shocking history that someone in the neighborhood doesn’t want exposed.

But Ellen and her friends don't give up easily. They realize they've been called to give voice to the invisible women who suffered behind the walls of the house for decades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Canal: A Suspenseful Thriller*




  







When Bobby Parrish discovers severed body parts in the local canal, so begins a tangled web of events tethered to the darkest secrets of Lorendale—a town accustomed to delinquency, but unprepared for the truths to be pulled kicking and screaming into the light. The evidence points to only one suspect, a man whose questionable involvement in another suspicious death continues to haunt the community one decade later, yet whose exoneration and attempts to rebuild his life since have not spared him from persecution. In the middle of all of this are a newly promoted police chief, her erstwhile former partner, and a county judge trying to drive a wedge to the rhythm of his own agenda, as the canal flows, concealing as much as revealing what lies beneath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The King of Pain: A novel with stories*




  








"One of 2012's most enjoyable novels." --Neil Genzlinger, The New York Times

"This is a dark, sharp, very funny novel about imprisonment, torture and the dangerous pleasures of stories." --Zoe Heller, Notes on a Scandal

A riotously funny portrait of an out-of-control entertainment mogul and a dazzlingly original look at incarceration, The King of Pain is part George Sanders, part Italo Calvino, part "Entourage," and 100% marvelous.

Rick Salter is a man everybody loves to hate. But that’s fine; in fact, it’s become a way of life for Rick ever since the launch of his outrageous – and outrageously successful – reality TV show about torture, The King of Pain. So when one Saturday morning Rick comes to on his living room floor, he’s not really bothered that cultural critics have put him on top of the list of “people who will hasten the demise of civilization” – no, his real problem is that he appears to be trapped under his gigantic home entertainment system. Which is no longer attached to the wall, but to him. With no phone or BlackBerry within reach, and with his housekeeper Marta off for the weekend, Rick has 48 long hours ahead of him before he can hope for rescue. 48 hours of pain and bad memories. Thank god there’s a book lying around to pass the time. It’s called A History of Prisons and the stories in the book seem to be strangely relevant to Rick’s own predicament.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Center Cannot Hold: My Journey Through Madness *




  








A much-praised memoir of living and surviving mental illness as well as "a stereotype-shattering look at a tenacious woman whose brain is her best friend and her worst enemy" (Time).

Elyn R. Saks is an esteemed professor, lawyer, and psychiatrist and is the Orrin B. Evans Professor of Law, Psychology, Psychiatry, and the Behavioral Sciences at the University of Southern California Law School, yet she has suffered from schizophrenia for most of her life, and still has ongoing major episodes of the illness.

The Center Cannot Hold is the eloquent, moving story of Elyn's life, from the first time that she heard voices speaking to her as a young teenager, to attempted suicides in college, through learning to live on her own as an adult in an often terrifying world. Saks discusses frankly the paranoia, the inability to tell imaginary fears from real ones, the voices in her head telling her to kill herself (and to harm others), as well as the incredibly difficult obstacles she overcame to become a highly respected professional. This beautifully written memoir is destined to become a classic in its genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bad Stories: What the Hell Just Happened to Our Country *




  








“Almond draws on everything from The Grapes of Wrath to the voting practices of his babysitter to dismantle the false narratives about American democracy.” —Cheryl Strayed, international-bestselling author of Wild

Like a lot of Americans, Steve Almond spent the weeks after the 2016 election lying awake, in a state of dread and bewilderment. The problem wasn’t just the election, but the fact that nobody could explain, in any sort of coherent way, why America had elected a cruel, corrupt, and incompetent man to the Presidency. Bad Stories: What the Hell Just Happened to Our Country is Almond’s effort to make sense of our historical moment, to connect certain dots that go unconnected amid the deluge of hot takes and think pieces. Almond looks to literary voices—from Melville to Orwell, from Bradbury to Baldwin—to help explain the roots of our moral erosion as a people.

The book argues that Trumpism is a bad outcome arising directly from the bad stories we tell ourselves. To understand how we got here, we have to confront our cultural delusions: our obsession with entertainment, sports, and political parody, the degeneration of our free press into a for-profit industry, our enduring pathologies of race, class, immigration, and tribalism. Bad Stories is a lamentation aimed at providing clarity. It’s the book you can pass along to an anguished fellow traveler with the promise, This will help you understand what the hell happened to our country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Letters and Dispatches 1924-1944: The Man Who Saved Over 100,000 Jews, Centennial Edition *




  







The best way to hear the story of Raoul Wallenberg is through his own words. Put together from three different collections, Letters and Dispatches is the most thorough book of Wallenberg’s writings and letters. With his disappearance behind the Iron Curtain in January of 1945, he became tragically mysterious. While the story of Wallenberg has been told many times over, the best way we can possibly understand and relate to him is through his written word, which Letters and Dispatches has in full.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Naked Lunch: The Restored Text*




  







Since its original publication in Paris in 1959, Naked Lunch has become one of the most important novels of the twentieth century. Exerting its influence on the relationship of art and obscenity, it is one of the books that redefined not just literature but American culture. For the Burroughs enthusiast and the neophyte, this volume—that contains final-draft typescripts, numerous unpublished contemporaneous writings by Burroughs, his own later introductions to the book, and his essay on psychoactive drugs—is a valuable and fresh experience of a novel that has lost none of its relevance or satirical bite.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Precious Little Sleep - Second Edition: The Complete Baby Sleep Guide for Modern Parents *




  








*Aren’t babies precious? So is sleep.*

Your baby is capable of sleeping through the night and this book will show you how.

A whip smart and entertaining guide that focuses on WHY babies sleep the way they do, this book arms you with evidence-based and flexible tools that work for every unique situation so that you can teach your baby how to sleep well.

This book will help you tackle the thorniest sleep snags, including:


Navigating the tricky newborn phase like a pro
Getting your child to truly sleep through the night
Weaning off the all-night buffet
Mastering the precarious tango that is healthy napping
Solving toddler and preschooler sleep struggles
Sleep expert Alexis Dubief, of the wildly popular website, podcast, and group Precious Little Sleep, imparts effective, accessible, and flexible strategies based on years of research that will dramatically improve your child’s sleep.

You’ll love the practical solutions and the way she presents them. And it works!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Levon: From Down in the Delta to the Birth of THE BAND and Beyond *




  








The life of the legendary drummer and singer is explored through extensive research and personal interviews with family, friends, and fellow musicians.

In the Arkansas Delta, a young Levon Helm witnessed “blues, country, and gospel hit in a head-on collision,” as he put it. The result was rock 'n' roll. As a teenager, he joined the raucous Ronnie Hawkins and the Hawks, then helped merge a hard-driving electric sound with Bob Dylan's folk roots, and revolutionized American rock with the Band. Helm not only provided perfect “in the pocket” rhythm and unforgettable vocals, he was the soul of The Band.

Levon traces a rebellious life on the road, from being booed with Bob Dylan to the creative cauldron of Big Pink, the Woodstock Festival, world tours, The Last Waltz, and beyond with the man Dylan called “one of the last true great spirits of my or any other generation.”

Author Sandra B. Tooze digs deep into what Helm saw as a devastating betrayal by his closest friend, Band guitarist Robbie Robertson—and Levon’s career collapse, his near bankruptcy, and the loss of his voice due to throat cancer in 1997. Yet Helm found success in an acting career that included roles in Coal Miner’s Daughter and The Right Stuff. Regaining his singing voice, he made his last decade a triumph, opening his barn to the Midnight Rambles and earning three Grammys.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Beatrice Stubbs Boxset Two (Beatrice Stubbs Series Boxset Book 2) *




  








For lovers of intelligent crime fiction, three more heart-racing European adventures in one boxset.

Beatrice Stubbs of Scotland Yard: detective inspector, metaphor mixer and stubborn survivor.Battling crime by day and her own demons by night, the question is always the same.

Justice or the law?

"If you've not yet read Beatrice Stubbs, I envy you. What a treat you have in store."


Cold Pressed: "Two things people fear the most? Change and death."

Santorini. Turquoise seas, ancient ruins and beautiful sunsets. And a woman thrown from a cliff. The violent death shocks fellow passengers of the Empress Louise, a grand cruise liner packed with British tourists. DI Beatrice Stubbs flies to Greece to assist. When another lady is killed in her cabin, terror spreads like contagion. Murder is aboard and someone has Beatrice in his sights. Revenge is a dish best served cold.


Human Rites: "Judgement is in the eye of the beholder."

Adrian Harvey has a stalker. Someone is stealing his post, vandalising his shop and making allegations to the police. And who is that nun? When DI Beatrice Stubbs is dispatched to Germany to investigate art theft, Adrian seizes the chance to flee the city. Yet the stalker is still on his heels. Adrian runs from danger to the remote island of Sylt. But danger follows and Adrian has run too far.


Bad Apples: "Some people are just rotten to the core."

A police conference in Portugal is hardly a dangerous assignment, so Beatrice Stubbs invites family and friends for a holiday. It should be the perfect work-life balance. Until one of her colleagues is murdered. An eclectic alliance of international detectives forms to find the assassin. But are they really on the same side? Meanwhile, tensions rise at the holiday villa. A clash of egos sours the atmosphere and when a five-year-old child disappears, their idyll turns hellish. Trust can be a fatal mistake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Secret Notebook of Sherlock Holmes *




  








Meet Sherlock Holmes before he was famous!

The discovery of a leather notebook hidden in the great detective’s sock drawer caused a sensation. Now readers can join Holmes and Watson on a romp through 19th-century London, in 29 new and remarkable early cases.

These humorous short stories feature appearances by Mycroft Holmes, Inspector Lestrade, and other familiar characters, as well as cameos from several well-known Victorians. They also contain numerous historical liberties.

Can Holmes and Watson solve the mystery of Mornington Crescent? Why are all the policemen whispering at Scotland Yard? Is the world prepared for the case of the Giant Rat of Sumatra? Read The Secret Notebook of Sherlock Holmes to find out...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Stain: An Audrey Lord Mystery Book 2 *




  








A dead body on the rocks. Where did he come from and how did he get there?

A teenage boy turns up dead on the at the foot of the prestigious Chilton Hill. It’s a mystery what happened and how he came to be there. But when local journalist Audrey Lord arrives on the scene, the wealthy residents think his motive was robbery and he fell. At the police’s request, Audrey agrees to report it as an accident - for now.

But something doesn’t feel right. The boy was popular and an excellent student. There was no reason for him to rob one of the well-secured residents and certainly not on his own.

As Audrey investigates and race relations run high, she suspects this was no accident. Can Audrey bring a killer to justice–and find out what really happened on Chilton Hill?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Storm's Peril (Amelia Storm FBI Mystery Series Book 2) *




  








*Knowledge is power peril...*

In a city as large as Chicago, the wicked never sleep. When an undocumented migrant teenager goes missing, military veteran and Special Agent Amelia Storm teams up with her partner to take down what could be the most shocking forced labor and sex trafficking ring her hometown has ever seen.

The case reeks of mafia involvement, but even with an investigative reporter as an informant, there’s little in the way of leads. Suspicions cast a wide web, and the stakes climb when the boy’s sister and their journalist informant also disappear. Still, no one is talking, and every second counts if they hope to find them alive.

As sinister secrets are unearthed, Amelia won’t stop until she frees the innocent from the evil that lurks in the shadows of her beloved city. What she discovers hits a little too close to home. Was her brother involved? She needs to know, but some answers are better left unasked.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Midnight Haul *




  








When Crane, a graduate journalism student, hears that his fiancée has committed suicide, he’s immediately suspicious and launches into an investigation of her death. The tiny New Jersey town she lived in has seen a rash of suicides lately, with the unlikely coincidence that everyone who has died worked for Kemco, the chemical factory company that fuels the town’s economy.

As Crane digs deeper, he encounters Boone, a local woman writing a book about the environmental destruction that has come at the hands of the local chemical giant. The two team up to unravel the conspiracies surrounding the factory—which soon makes them the next targets for those aiming to keep Kemco’s shady dealings under wraps.

The pair races to expose the illegal operations poisoning the town and bring Kemco to justice—before either of them becomes the latest in the growing list of “suicides.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wildflower Graves: A totally gripping mystery thriller (Detective Ellie Reeves Book 2) *




  








The darkness closed around her. She tried to clear her vision, but there was no light, no noise, nothing. Only the emptiness, the echoing sound of being alone. Fear pulsed through her. The man had come out of nowhere. Who was he? Blinking away tears of frustration, in the pitch black she felt the floor and walls surrounding her. Cold. Steel. Bars.

Detective Ellie Reeves is hiking in the Appalachian Mountains when she discovers a body. As dusk falls, a gust of wind blows some petals on to Ellie’s path. Following the trail, she finds a golden-haired young woman dead on a bed of daffodils, with a note: Monday’s child is fair of face.

Thanks to her own past, the childhood she tries her hardest to forget, Ellie knows that the wilderness––and its shadows––is the perfect hunting ground for a criminal. She’s certain that the sinister nursery rhyme, written with an old-fashioned typewriter, means something.

It soon becomes clear when another body is found. Under the light of the moon, Ellie spots wildflower petals floating in a river. On the bank lies Tuesday’s child, another young woman who lost her life, far too soon, at the hands of a monster.

Ellie is up against a serial killer who will claim a victim for every day of the week. In the next twenty-four hours there will be another death, and when her own house is broken into, daffodil petals strewn across the floor, it’s clear the ruthless murderer has Ellie in his sights. Can she save more innocent women from his clutches? Or will he get to her first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Invisible Eden: A Story of Love and Murder on Cape Cod *




  








A literary investigation by "one of the most powerful American writers at work today" [Annie Proulx] of a story that riveted the nation: how an accomplished, world-traveled fashion writer who had retreated to a simpler life as a single mother on Cape Cod became the victim of a brutal, still-unsolved murder.

On the surface, Christa Worthington’s life had the appearance of privilege and comfort. She was the granddaughter of prominent New Yorkers. Her sparkling journalism earned the fashion world’s respect. But she had turned her back on a glamorous career and begun living in the remote Cape Cod town where she had summered as a child. When she was found murdered in Truro, Massachusetts, just after New Year’s Day in 2002, her toddler daughterclinging to her side, her violent death brought to the surface the many unspoken mysteries of her life.

Invisible Eden is the deeply felt story of a career woman's attempt to start over and reinvent her life away from the fashion circles of New York and Paris only to have an out-of-wedlock child with a local fisherman, forge a life as a single mother, and meet a violent end. Brilliantly portraying Christa’s hunger for belonging and her struggle for survival as a first-time mother, Flook searingly evokes her search for a safe haven, her many tumultuous relationships, and the evidence linking family, strangers, lovers, suspects, and innocents to the tragedy that both shocked a seaside town on Cape Cod and horrified the nation. Flook intricately maps Christa's charged life before her death and follows the first year of the murder investigation with the help of the district attorney who is in an election battle even as he searches for the killer. At the same time, Invisible Eden captures the Cape's haunted landscape, class stratifications, and never-ending battles between its weathy summer residents and its hardscrabble working families who together form a backdrop for a powerful chronicle of love and murder. An edgy and compelling portrait of a woman's tragic journey, Invisible Eden is a mesmerizing true story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Smoke (An IQ Novel Book 5) *




  








Isaiah Quintabe—an unlicensed detective for all seasons—and his best friend and masterful sidekick, Juanell Dodson, are at a crossroads in this latest installment of the "aggressively entertaining" IQ series (New York Times). This time, their lives may never be the same.

Isaiah Quintabe is no longer IQ, the genius of East Long Beach; instead, he’s a man on the road and on the run, hiding in a small Northern California town when his room is broken into by a desperate young man on the trail of the state’s most prolific serial killer.

His old partner, Juanell Dodson, must go straight or lose his wife and child. His devil’s bargain? An internship at an LA advertising agency, where it turns out the rules of the street have simply been dressed in business casual, but where the aging company’s fortunes may well rest on their ability to attract a younger demographic. Dodson—”the hustler’s hustler”—just may be the right man for the job.

Ide is the crime writer’s crime writer, and he’s filled his best novel yet with desperate souls, courageous outcasts, an ex-stripper who’ll do anything to protect her son, and wild half-brothers who may be the very incarnation of evil.

With deft plotting, lacerating humor, and a keen eye for the ways in which characters rise or fall based on their ties to one another, Smoke is Joe Ide’s crowning achievement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Destination Unknown *




  







Brian has found solace in alcohol, while Kate spends most of her time sedated. Until the night on the mountain road, and the briefcase they suddenly come to possess—an important briefcase that was not intended for them. Now, battling with their own inner struggles, the two of them become the targets of an unknown adversary less interested in the briefcase than in the games he can play. As their lives threaten to completely fall apart, Brian and Kate must find the strength not only to work together, but to face the horrible tragedy that haunts them both.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*POWERBALLS: Be careful what you wish for.*




  








*A sudden windfall – and the money to make every dream come true…*
With finances and marriage strained to the breaking point, Rose and Henry Ball dream of new lives filled with romance and adventure. Then Fortune takes a hand. Against all odds the couple win a record Powerball lottery. The sudden windfall is the answer to all their prayers. Or not.

Helpless to resist the sirens’ song, the Balls leap feet first into the intoxicating world of the super-rich. Henry drifts into treacherous waters on a mad Russian oligarch’s yacht, while Rose throws caution to the wind and rushes headlong into the arms of a beautiful, dangerous stranger. The Balls are in way over their heads by the time Fortune reveals her capricious nature. A swashbuckling investment banker entrusted with their wealth has rolled the dice and lost. Now, money can’t save Rose from a terrible fate. It’s up to Henry to come to her rescue.

The pleasures and perils of sudden wealth spring to vivid life in the rip-roaring POWERBALLS, where wealth and security are illusions – and only love endures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Moroccan Girl: A Novel *




  








Published in the UK as The Man Between

In this gripping contemporary thriller, reminiscent of the classic Casablanca, a successful spy novelist is drawn into a real-life espionage plot when he’s ordered to find a mysterious fugitive on the alluring but deadly streets of Morocco.

Renowned author Kit Carradine is approached by an MI6 officer with a seemingly straightforward assignment: to track down a mysterious woman hiding somewhere in the exotic, perilous city of Marrakesh. But when Carradine learns the woman is a dangerous fugitive with ties to international terrorism, the glamour of being a spy is soon tainted by fear and betrayal.

Lara Bartok is a leading figure in Resurrection, a violent revolutionary movement whose brutal attacks on prominent right-wing public figures have spread hatred and violence across the world. Her disappearance ignites a race between warring intelligence services desperate to find her—at any cost. But as Carradine edges closer to the truth, he finds himself drawn to this brilliant, beautiful, and profoundly complex woman.

Caught between increasingly dangerous forces who want Bartok dead, Carradine soon faces an awful choice: to abandon Lara to her fate, or to risk everything trying to save her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Little Book of Mathematical Principles, Theories & Things *




  








This little book makes serious math simple—with more than 120 laws, theorems, paradoxes, and more explained in jargon-free terms.

The Little Book of Mathematical Principles provides simple, clear explanations for the principles, equations, paradoxes, laws, and theorems that form the basis of modern mathematics. It is a refreshingly engaging tour of Fibonacci numbers, Euclid's Elements, and Zeno's paradoxes, as well as other fundamental principles such as chaos theory, game theory, and the game of life.

Renowned mathematics author Dr. Robert Solomon simplifies the ancient discipline of mathematics and provides fascinating answers to intriguing questions, such as: What is the greatest pyramid?, What is a perfect number?, and Is there a theory for stacking oranges?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Isaac Newton *




  








Isaac Newton was born in a stone farmhouse in 1642, fatherless and unwanted by his mother. When he died in London in 1727 he was so renowned he was given a state funeral—an unheard-of honor for a subject whose achievements were in the realm of the intellect. During the years he was an irascible presence at Trinity College, Cambridge, Newton imagined properties of nature and gave them names—mass, gravity, velocity—things our science now takes for granted. Inspired by Aristotle, spurred on by Galileo’s discoveries and the philosophy of Descartes, Newton grasped the intangible and dared to take its measure, a leap of the mind unparalleled in his generation.

James Gleick, the author of Chaos and Genius, and one of the most acclaimed science writers of his generation, brings the reader into Newton’s reclusive life and provides startlingly clear explanations of the concepts that changed forever our perception of bodies, rest, and motion—ideas so basic to the twenty-first century, it can truly be said: We are all Newtonians.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sparta: Fall of a Warrior Nation *




  








The author of Sparta: Rise of a Warrior Nation continues his revealing history of the Ancient Greek city-state in this chronicle of its decline and defeat.

Universally admired in 479 BC, the Spartans became masters of the Greek world by 402 BC, only for their state to collapse in the next generation. What went wrong? Was the fall of Sparta inevitable? In Sparta: Fall of a Warrior Nation, Philip Matyszak examines the political blunders and failures of leadership which combined with unresolved social issues to bring down the nation—even as its warriors remained invincible on the battlefield.

The Spartans believed their society was above the changes sweeping their world. And by resisting change, they were doomed to be overwhelmed by it. But the Spartans refused to accept total defeat, and for many years their city exercised influence far beyond its size and population. This is a chronicle of political failure—one rich in heroes, villains, epic battles and political skullduggery. But it is also a lesson in how to go down fighting. Even with the Roman legions set to overwhelm their city, the Spartans never gave up


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*German Army on the Eastern Front—The Advance (Images of War) *




  








“A photographic record of Operation Barbarossa . . . The conditions endured by the invaders, the defenders and civilians caught up in the conflict.”—Stuart Asquith, author of Military Modelling

German Army on the Eastern Front: TheAdvance is a highly illustrated record of the extraordinary feat of arms that saw the Nazi armies drive deep into the vast terrain of the Soviet Union, to the gates of Stalingrad and Moscow. It traces the campaign from these hopeful beginnings until, on the brink of victory, the defenders and the winter contrived to slow and then halt the advance. It vividly conveys the appalling conditions endured by the invaders. By early 1943 the German advance finally petered out, leaving some 1.5 million dead from the battle of Stalingrad alone. The long and costly retreat was about to begin.

“This is a book of photographs, featuring some hitherto unseen images of the German Army on the Eastern Front in WWII . . . The pictures and accompanying text have been well researched by the author and in my view this is an ideal book for those interested in that theatre of war in WWII. The pictures alone tell the story.”—The Armourer


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Battle for Kharkov, 1941–1943 (Images of War) *




  








A pictorial history of a series of World War II battles between the Soviet Red Army and the Nazi Wehrmacht around a city in present-day Ukraine.

The four battles fought for Kharkov during the Second World War are often overshadowed by the battles for Moscow, Leningrad, and Stalingrad, yet they were critical stages in the struggle between the Wehrmacht and the Red Army for control of the southern Soviet Union.

Anthony Tucker-Jones, in this volume in the Images of War series, offers a visual record of the dramatic and bloody conflict that took place there, showing every grim aspect of the fighting. Kharkov became one of the most bitterly contested cities during the war on the Eastern Front, and this book presents a graphic overview of the atrocious conditions the soldiers on both sides had to endure.

In 1941 Kharkov fell to Hitler’s Army Group South. In 1942 the Soviets tried and failed to retake it, losing 240,000 men in the Barvenkovo Bulge. Then, in 1943, the control of the battered city changed hands twice before the Soviets liberated it for good. The fate of Kharkov during the war reflects the history of the wider struggle between Hitler’s Germany and Stalin’s Soviet Union.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/14/22.

Currently $2.

*Winged Warriors: The Cold War from the Cockpit *




  







Paul McDonald is a former RAF fast-jet pilot whose flying career spanned 34 years. He is not a typical senior RAF officer having been brought up on a council estate in a bleak northern industrial town. He became a pilot by accident and struggled to gain his wings. He spent 14 years on operational tours overseas including 2 tours at the height of the Cold War on a Tornado tactical nuclear squadron in Germany, only 15 minutes from responding to an anticipated Soviet onslaught. Earlier he served on a low-level photo reconnaissance squadron on NATO's vulnerable southern flank. He was decorated for gallantry in 1980 and later served in Kuwait as the Senior RAF Adviser, including Operation Desert Fox, the air war against Iraq in 1998.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/15/22.

Currently $1.

*The Trystero Collection: Books 1-3*




  








The war between humans and aliens was over, but peace remained elusive.

For living life in the DMZ between Terran and Gra'al space, things are mostly uneventful for Drake Rose and Captain Valencia Vasquez. The discovery of an abandoned alien child aboard a derelict freighter with its crew slaughtered changes everything.

The fragile peace between two proud people is about to be tested and the ancient secrets hidden within the galaxy are waiting to explode. Drake finds himself the protector of not just the child, but life itself. All while Valencia is thrust into more power and responsibility than any human has ever possessed.

The crew of the Trystero are the broken heroes no one expected.

It's Firefly meets The Mandalorian in this coming of age space opera series. This bundle includes:

Broken Ascension
Fractured Sentinel
Shattered Lineage


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Xenocide: Volume Three of the Ender Saga (Ender Quintet Book 3)*




  








The war for survival of the planet Lusitania will be fought in the heart of a child named Gloriously Bright.

On Lusitania, Ender found a world where humans and pequininos and the Hive Queen could all live together; where three very different intelligent species could find common ground at last. Or so he thought.

Lusitania also harbors the descolada, a virus that kills all humans it infects, but which the pequininos require in order to become adults. The Starways Congress so fears the effects of the descolada, should it escape from Lusitania, that they have ordered the destruction of the entire planet, and all who live there. The Fleet is on its way, a second xenocide seems inevitable.

Xenocide is the third novel in Orson Scott Card's The Ender Saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Jailbreak: A space opera adventure (The Ungovernable Book 2) *


*Book 1 is currently** Free Here.*





  








Breaking into one of the most secure prison planets in the system isn’t the hard part. The hard part is going to be getting back out again.

They just pulled off the heist of the century. Now ex-smuggler pilot Jez and the motley crew of the Ungovernable have a promise to keep: an extraction from a high-security political prison. But the timeline for the rescue is shorter than they ever imagined, and if they want to save their target from certain death, they’ll have to go in blind—no specs, no intel, no time to prepare, and only the skeleton of a plan. And between prison gangs, murderous guards, and a vicious warden, extracting their target might be the least of their worries.

Jailbreak is the second book in R.M. Olson’s science fiction space opera series The Ungovernable. With a crazy, close-knit crew, plenty of humour, and loads of action, Firefly meets Ocean’s Eleven in this fast-paced, kick-ass, wickedly fun series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Time Bomb: A space opera adventure (The Ungovernable Book 3) *




  








Someone’s hunting the Ungovernable. And they’re not going to stop until every one of the crew is dead.

When an enemy from ex-smuggler pilot Jez’s past reappears, determined to extract revenge, the crew of the Ungovernable have two options: fight, or run. But when a hyperjump gone wrong leaves the Ungovernable crippled, her weapons down and her cloaking disabled, their options become scarce indeed. As they scramble to repair the ship with rapidly-dwindling supplies and even more rapidly-dwindling oxygen, their pursuers are inexorably closing in. And if they’re going to survive, each of the crew will have to confront dangerous secrets from their past, before those secrets come back to destroy them.

Time Bomb is the third book in R.M. Olson’s science fiction space opera series The Ungovernable. With a crazy, close-knit crew, plenty of humour, and loads of action, Firefly meets Ocean’s Eleven in this fast-paced, kick-ass, wickedly fun series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Angel Land : An Action-Packed Sci-Fi Fantasy *




  








Harry Potter meets The Hunger Games in a world of glistening skyscrapers and competitive guilds in author P.S. Scott's debut novel.

Longlisted for the Writementor Children's Novel Award 2021 and The Page Turner Awards 2021.

“A crisp, stylized fantasy with plenty of surprises.” —Kirkus Reviews
“Angel Land by P.S. Scott is an angelic treat; a story woven with grace, mystery, coming of age, and strength.” —Reader’s Favorite Reviews
“Entertaining while being sensitive, ANGEL LAND marks a fine debut for P.S. Scott. She is an author to watch!” —Grady Harp, Amazon Hall of Fame Top 100 Reviewer

Thirteen-year-old Gabriel Perez dreams of becoming the Ruling Archangel of Celestia. The catch? He doesn't have wings. Polishing wings while fantasizing about getting into one of the eight prestigious guilds, Gabriel’s aspirations seem out of reach. Until he bumps into a wanted criminal…and almost dies.

The criminal turns out to be Malpas, a dark angel linked to the mysterious disappearances in Seraphim City. After Gabriel escapes his clutches alive, he is sent to live at the best guild— The Holy Guild— where he gets a shot at his dream. Exciting adventures with friends ensue. Gabriel becomes more powerful and everything he aspired for seems within reach. But…

A conspiracy is afoot under the buzzing streets of Seraphim City. Malpas is looking for Gabriel and his disability threatens to get him kicked out of the guild. As secrets surface, Gabriel must overcome his doubts and fight the evil taking over the city. Filled with heart-pounding action, thrilling twists and mystery, Angel Land is a story about the power of dreams that is sure to enthrall middle-grade readers and younger teens.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Orion’s War (Orion's War Book 1)*




  








Invincible – that’s how twelve-year-old Ryan feels when he’s traveling the galaxy, dodging asteroids, and shooting giant sandworms. He wishes he could live there forever. But first, he needs to survive middle school.

Ryan fails another English test and he’s flunking school. He’s not going to graduate. His home life isn’t any better as his mom overdoses on prescription pills, and her drunk boyfriend breaks Ryan’s nose. He would do anything to leave his rusted mobile home, but he’s afraid of losing his mom in the process.

When a librarian takes interest in Ryan, she shows him the World of Wonderment – a special closet packed full of adventure books. He picks a sci-fi book, Savior of the Stars, and begins to read. He feels sucked into the adventure – a feeling he’s never known from reading. It’s a fast-paced space adventure full of spaceship dogfights, surviving hostile sand dunes, and eating the local delicacy of eyeball soup. And even though Ryan loses hours every time he reads – he goes back for more.

However, not all is well with the book. When the characters crash-land on a desert planet, Ryan feels the pain in his chest. When the characters are tossed in jail, his wrists become sore from the handcuffs. Then when he shows up to school bloody and bruised, no one believes it’s the book that’s hurting him – and he’s not sure he believes it himself.

It’s not until the decision is ripped from him and a foster home intervenes. The OK Dude Ranch is a safe place, with other boys just like him. For once, he lets his guard down and is able to relax. Yet, in the comfort of the home, Ryan continues to read the book. He’s never been on such an exciting journey, alongside a fishy space pirate and a pretty, yet cranky Queen.

Finally, Ryan discovers the power of the book, and how invincible he truly is. He then must decide whether to risk his own life, or to rid the galaxy of the dreaded Hive – while hopefully saving his friends, and himself, in the process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gateway *




  








Brutal murders. Grisly suicides. Chilling chaos. A town besieged by relentless evil, unleashed from the soul of an epileptic child with second sight.

Two-time award-winning author David C. Cassidy delivers another terrifying supernatural thriller of the darkest evil, exploring the blackest depths of human frailty and shocking brutality--and draws back the curtain to reveal the monsters inside of us.

Sometimes, good people do bad things.
And sometimes ... really nasty things.

Jared Cole has it all. Talent. Fame. Success. But this best-selling horror novelist also has an astonishing power: he can see souls. Returning to his sleepy hometown of Torch Falls, Montana after seven years in the grind of New York City, it seems the perfect plan to keep his secret safe and to jump-start his sagging career. But when he unwittingly opens a window--a gateway--into the soul of an epileptic child, his dream of a fresh start becomes a nightmare. A relentless and sinister evil is unleashed, twisting peaceful townsfolk into psychotic crazies and cold-blooded killers. Can Jared close the gateway before the town becomes a graveyard?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Menace: A Thriller *




  








BEST-SELLING AUTHOR MICKEY SPILLANE’S MOST TERRIFYING NOVEL.

In touristy Peachtree Heights, Georgia, a string of presumably accidental deaths of area physicians rouses the suspicions of Police Chief Blake Cutter. But the former big-city cop’s attempts to warn Dr. Roy Ryan are viewed by his estranged wife as an attempt to muddy the waters of a custody battle over the couple’s young son, Richie.

Too late to do anything more, a small, incredibly powerful creature emerges from the night to brave the walls of the doctor’s compound, terrorizing the family and any and all police guarding them. The menace is suddenly real, and those physicians’ deaths are anything but accidental.

And when young Richie’s archeologist uncle gives the boy a grisly birthday present—an actual Aztec mummy!—the child begins to think the long-dead corpse is his friend, one who is still-breathing …

Mickey Spillane was the best-selling American mystery writer of the 20th Century. From an unproduced Spillane screenplay, his chosen successor, Max Allan Collins, has fashioned this compelling thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Always Young and Restless: My Life On and Off America's #1 Daytime Drama *




  








The renowned actress who played Nikki Newman on The Young and the Restless opens up about her sixty-year career in this scintillating memoir.

Melody Thomas Scott admits she is nothing like her character on The Young and the Restless, who’s seen it all in her forty-year tenure on America’s highest-rated daytime serial. But there’s plenty of drama beyond her character’s plotlines. In this captivating memoir, Melody reveals the behind-the-scenes saga of her journey to stardom and personal freedom.

As Nikki went from impoverished stripper to vivacious heroine, Melody underwent her own striking transformation, becoming a household name in the process. Raised by her abusive grandmother, Melody acted in feature films with Alfred Hitchcock, John Wayne, and Clint Eastwood—and endured abuse of industry men before taking control of her life and career in a daring getaway move.

Melody shares all this, plus juicy on-and-off-set details of what it’s like to be one half of the show’s most successful supercouple, “Niktor.” In witty, warm prose, readers meet the persevering heart of an American icon. Prepare to be moved by a life story fit for a soap opera star.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*You Never Forget Your First: A Biography of George Washington*




  








AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
AN NPR CONCIERGE BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR

“In her form-shattering and myth-crushing book….Coe examines myths with mirth, and writes history with humor… [You Never Forget Your First] is an accessible look at a president who always finishes in the first ranks of our leaders.” —Boston Globe

Alexis Coe takes a closer look at our first--and finds he is not quite the man we remember

Young George Washington was raised by a struggling single mother, demanded military promotions, caused an international incident, and never backed down--even when his dysentery got so bad he had to ride with a cushion on his saddle. But after he married Martha, everything changed. Washington became the kind of man who named his dog Sweetlips and hated to leave home. He took up arms against the British only when there was no other way, though he lost more battles than he won.

After an unlikely victory in the Revolutionary War cast him as the nation's hero, he was desperate to retire, but the founders pressured him into the presidency--twice. When he retired years later, no one talked him out of it. He left the highest office heartbroken over the partisan nightmare his backstabbing cabinet had created.

Back on his plantation, the man who fought for liberty must confront his greatest hypocrisy--what to do with the men, women, and children he owns--before he succumbs to death.

With irresistible style and warm humor, You Never Forget Your First combines rigorous research and lively storytelling that will have readers--including those who thought presidential biographies were just for dads--inhaling every page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dog Collar Crime: A Crime Caper Cozy Animal Mystery (A Lucie Rizzo Mystery Book 1) *




  








"Absolutely hillarious! I want more Lucie!" -- Denise Swanson, New York Times Bestselling Author

Dog walking seemed like an innocent job… but the mob has its paws in everything.

Lucie Rizzo, investment banker. Status: unemployed.

It’s a hard fall from grace for Lucie to move back in with her mother until she lands on her feet again. Everything she did before was to get as far away as possible from her mob-infested family.

Still, Lucie’s determined to make things work. She begins with a part-time gig walking dogs for wealthy clients, and it inspires her to start her own pet accessory line. Frankie Falcone, her smoking-hot ex, wants to start again as if they never stopped. He’s no stranger to family ties with “the Family,” either, but she’s hardly one to throw stones.

What does concern Lucie is the kidnappings.

Well, petnappings. Someone local is abducting innocent dogs, and all of them belong to her upper-crust clients.

One pilfered pooch is bad enough. Three is a pattern. At this rate, Lucie will be out of business in days and on the ASPCA’s Most Wanted list. Unless she solves the mystery herself—and sends the dogjacking culprits straight to the pound.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mischief and Mutiny: A Cruise Ship Mystery (Millie's Cruise Ship Mysteries Book 19) *




  








Millie is drawn into an adventure that ends up being more than she bargained for while investigating mischief and mutiny that’s spreading like wildfire onboard the Siren of the Seas.

*Discover why so many fans love the "Original" Cruise Ship Cozy Mystery series by Hope Callaghan!*


Mischief and Mutiny - Cruise Ship Cozy Mysteries Book 19

BONUS: Recipe Included!

---------------------------------------------

As the Siren of the Seas nears its next port of call, a group of disgruntled crewmembers circulate a petition to have the ship’s purser fired.

Millie is shocked to learn that not only is her close friend’s name at the top of the list, but other loyal crewmembers’ names are listed as well.

Her friend swears she never signed the petition, and Millie jumps in to investigate after suspecting there’s more going on than having the purser removed.

Millie’s investigation turns into the adventure of a lifetime while visiting two world famous UNESCO sites – the Ring of Brodgar and Skara Brae but ends up being much more than she bargained for.

Will the whispers of crew unrest lead to an all-out mutiny? Is one of Millie’s best friends involved in trying to take out the purser?

Has Millie finally found herself in so deep that even her husband, the captain of the ship, is unable to rescue her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Flight Risk Cozy Mystery Boxed Set: Books 7 - 9 *




  








*Nothing’s more fun than a good mystery on vacation…unless, of course, you’re on the wrong end of the mystery*

A cozy mystery boxed set from #1 Best Selling Author Susan Harper

Kendell and Pauline are continuing their world travels in France, Australia, and Japan. At each stop, the mysteries get more sinister, and more personal. When it becomes apparent, things are connected, the girls realize they just might be in over their heads. Can the girls get themselves out of trouble and decipher the bigger picture behind their mysteries?

This Flight Risk Cozy Mystery Boxed Set contains books seven, eight, and nine in the Flight Risk Cozy Mystery series. If you like fast paced mysteries with interesting characters and unexpected twists, you’re going to love the Flight Risk Cozy Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A NICE CLASS OF CORPSE a gripping cozy murder mystery full of twists (Mrs Pargeter Crime Mystery Book 1)*




  








*A CWA DIAMOND DAGGER AWARD WINNER!*
*___*

Meet Mrs Melita Pargeter, a vivacious widow whose mystery-solving talents come in handy when a murderer stalks a hotel for well-to-do retirees.

She checks into the Devereux Hotel on England’s sunny south coast. Where secrets hide behind every door and the sea-views are to die for . . .

Her arrival, in a fancy car and a flurry of silk, causes much excitement among the elderly residents.

By next morning, they have something new to talk about — the discovery of a crumpled body at the foot of the stairs.

The victim is old Mrs Selsby, timid occupant of the hotel’s most coveted sea-front room. Everyone says her death was a tragic accident, but Melita’s not so sure.

Wealthy Mrs S. just happens to have left her fortune to her fellow Devereux residents. And then there’s the matter of her jewellery. A priceless collection that seems to be disappearing piece by piece . . .

Melita may be pushing seventy, but she still has a trick or two left up her sleeve.

Can she catch the killer before anyone else dies?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*MRS, PRESUMED DEAD an absolutely gripping mystery full of twists (Mrs Pargeter Crime Mystery Book 2) *




  









*A CWA DIAMOND DAGGER AWARD WINNER!*
*___*

Meet Mrs Melita Pargeter, a vivacious widow with a talent for solving mysteries.

Melita moves to a lovely new home in leafy Surrey, where her neighbours are well-to-do young couples.

But then her boiler breaks down, and she tries to get in touch with the former owners, Mr and Mrs Cotton. It turns out they have vanished without trace.

Melita is curious.

She finds out that Theresa Cotton was young, happily married (or so it seemed), and very nice in every way.

Then she discovers a letter with some shocking revelations. Nice Mrs Cotton was mixed up with some very shady characters.

Melita’s determined to piece together the mystery, but her snooping hasn’t gone unnoticed.

Does the killer now have another Mrs in his sights?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Vera Kelly Is Not a Mystery (A Vera Kelly Story) *




  








Winner of the 2021 Edgar Award – G.P. Putnam’s Sons Sue Grafton Memorial Award


Finalist for the Lambda Literary Awards


The “splendid genre-pushing” (People) Vera Kelly series returns in full force as our recently out-of-the-spy-game heroine finds herself traveling from Brooklyn to a sprawling countryside estate in the Caribbean in her first case as a private investigator. 


When ex-CIA agent Vera Kelly loses her job and her girlfriend in a single day, she reluctantly goes into business as a private detective. Heartbroken and cash-strapped, she takes a case that dredges up dark memories and attracts dangerous characters from across the Cold War landscape. Before it’s over, she’ll chase a lost child through foster care and follow a trail of Dominican exiles to the Caribbean. Forever looking over her shoulder, she nearly misses what’s right in front of her: her own desire for home, connection, and a new romance at the local bar.


In this exciting second installment of the Vera Kelly series, Rosalie Knecht challenges and deepens the Vera we love: a woman of sparkling wit, deep moral fiber, and martini-dry humor who knows how to follow a case even as she struggles to follow her heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Stolen Ones: A totally jaw-dropping and addictive crime thriller (Detective Kim Stone Crime Thriller Book 15)*




  








Kim felt sickness sweep over her as she watched little Grace dust off her dirty hands. Blonde curls tumbled around her face. Then, Grace disappeared into the crowd. Kim wanted to pause the recording, run outside and grab her to stop what was about to happen.

One August afternoon, eight-year-old Grace Lennard skips into the garden of the childcare centre she attends and vanishes into thin air. Rushing to the scene of Grace’s disappearance, Detective Kim Stone finds a chilling piece of evidence: the engraved heart bracelet belonging to Melody Jones – the little girl who was taken from a playground exactly twenty-five years ago.

Hours before, Steven Harte had walked into Halesowen police station and confessed to having information that would lead Kim to Melody. And he told Kim she’d have a more urgent problem to deal with first. Now Kim must play Steven’s twisted game if she’s to find Grace alive.

With only twenty-four hours to make every second of Steven’s interrogation count, and scan his behaviour for hidden clues, Kim and her team soon link Steven to the abduction of several vulnerable girls – two were kept for a year and then released, unharmed – but where are Melody and the others?

Then small bones are discovered in the grounds of a local park, and Kim fears the worst.

Kim may think she’s close to convicting a killer, but the case has got even more complex. A chilling figure from Kim’s past is about to reveal a shocking secret that will hit her where it hurts the most. Can Kim put aside her own demons, save Grace and the other missing girls before more innocent lives are lost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Bone Code: A Temperance Brennan Novel *




  








#1 New York Times bestselling author Kathy Reichs’s twentieth “brilliant” (Louise Penny) thriller featuring forensic anthropologist Temperance Brennan, whose examinations of unidentified bodies ignite a terrifying series of events. “This is A-game Reichs, with crisp prose, sharp dialogue, and plenty of suspense” (Booklist).

On the way to hurricane-ravaged Isle of Palms, a barrier island off the South Carolina coast, Tempe receives a call from the Charleston coroner. The storm has tossed ashore a medical waste container. Inside are two decomposed bodies wrapped in plastic and bound with electrical wire. Tempe recognizes many of the details as identical to those of an unsolved case she handled in Quebec fifteen years earlier. With a growing sense of foreboding, she travels to Montreal to gather evidence.

Meanwhile, health authorities in South Carolina become increasingly alarmed as a human flesh-eating contagion spreads. So focused is Tempe on identifying the container victims that, initially, she doesn’t register how their murders and the pestilence may be related. But she does recognize one unsettling fact. Someone is protecting a dark secret—and willing to do anything to keep it hidden.

An absorbing look at the sinister uses to which genetics can be put and featuring a cascade of ever-more-shocking revelations, The Bone Code is “a murder mystery story that races across America at the speed of fright” (James Patterson).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Coral Bride (Detective Morales Book 2) *




  








It's not just the sea that holds secrets

When an abandoned lobster trawler is found adrift off the coast of Quebec's GaspÉ Peninsula, DS Joaquin MoralÈs begins a straightforward search for the boat's missing captain, Angel Roberts a rare female in a male-dominated world. But MoralÈs finds himself blocked at every turn by his police colleagues, by fisheries bureaucrats, and by his grown-up son, who has turned up at his door with a host of his own personal problems.

When Angel's body is finally discovered, it's clear something very sinister is afoot, and MoralÈs and son are pulled into murky, dangerous waters, where old resentments run deep.

Exquisitely written, with Bouchard's trademark lyrical prose, The Coral Bride evokes the power of the sea on the communities who depend on it, the never-ending struggle between the generations, and an extraordinary mystery at the heart of both.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Man Who Died *




  








A successful entrepreneur in the mushroom industry, Jaakko Kaunismaa is a man in his prime. At just thirty-seven years of age, he is shocked when his doctor tells him that he's dying. What's more, the cause is discovered to be prolonged exposure to toxins; in other words, someone has slowly but surely been poisoning him.

Determined to find out who wants him dead, Jaakko embarks on a suspenseful rollercoaster journey full of unusual characters, bizarre situations and unexpected twists.

With a nod to Fargo and the best elements of the Scandinavian noir tradition, The Man Who Died is a page-turning thriller brimming with the blackest comedy surrounding life and death, and love and betrayal, marking a stunning new departure for the King of Helsinki Noir.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Killer View *




  








New York Times bestselling author Roy Johansen delivers a thrill-a-minute read featuring a fearless heroine for hire.

Kendra Michaels, blind before gaining her sight via a revolutionary surgical procedure, offers her razor-sharp senses to assist her friend Jessie Mercado in a baffling case. An army vet and former bodyguard for the rich and famous, Jessie has faced all kinds of danger but one thing the motorcycle-riding private investigator has never encountered before is an incarceration consultant.

Preparing wealthy people to go to prison is big business. When Owen Blake of Mamertine Consulting hires Mercado to find his missing partner, their suspect list is filled with recently released white-collar criminals, a few drug kingpins, and a couple of murderers to keep things interesting.

As witnesses turn up dead and car chases leave destruction in their wake, Jessie and Kendra learn just how far someone will go to keep the fate of one man hidden. But why? Together they must hunt down the lethal secrets of Blake’s company, hell-bent on staying one step ahead of disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Someone Savage: A Thriller *




  








A gripping, fast-paced thriller for fans of Harlan Coben, Karin Slaughter, and Rachel Abbott.

Last night two children knocked at his door. Someone is looking for them…

Nicholas Hooper wanted to be left alone. Looking to escape his past and his unfortunate present, the best-selling author rented a luxury house in the Poconos to finish what very well could be his very last book. But his plans change when one night he opens his front door to find two frightened children.

A young girl and boy all alone. They refuse to speak. Looking for help.

Hooper takes them into town to see if the local police can help uncover the mystery of what has happened to these children. But what happens next is something Hooper never saw coming. The children are escaping their past too and their present is far worse than anything Hooper could have ever imagined. Can Hooper battle his own personal demons and protect these innocent children?

Someone Savage is a page-turning thriller packed with shocking twists and heart-stopping suspense. If you like Harlan Coben, Karin Slaughter, and Rachel Abbott then you’ll love best-selling author Mike McCrary’s gripping tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Target Risk: A classic naval disaster novel (John Wingate Historical Thrillers) *




  








An action-packed novel of the sea! Perfect for fans of live Cussler, Douglas Reeman and Duncan Harding.

It’s a race against time to prevent a maritime disaster…

Leviathan, the largest crude carrier ever to be built, is the first of shipping magnate Kartar Browne’s modern fleet of nuclear-powered supertankers. A devious and ruthless operator, Browne’s organization – Planeka Shipping International – has profited from the exploitation of underpaid crews and underinsured ships.

David Krivine, a professional diver, is struggling to establish Hull Cleaning Services Ltd, an underwater anti-fouling company. Winning the contract to service Leviathan represents his company’s future, and security for himself and his family.

Too late, David discovers the shattering truth – that he has been a pawn in Browne’s callous stratagems. Now he must struggle to avert a disaster of horrific proportions.

As the clock ticks down, can David avert the sinking of the world’s biggest ship?

Or is the English Channel about to witness a catastrophe of unprecedented magnitude?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Go Deep: A naval saga set during the Siege of Malta (John Wingate Historical Thrillers) *




  








A gripping submarine novel set during World War Two! Perfect for fans of Clive Cussler, Douglas Reeman and Duncan Harding.

The fate of an island hangs in the balance…

Mediterranean, 1942

The Second World War rages on. For two long years the people of Malta have endured the agony of bombing and the pangs of starvation. The beleaguered island cannot hold out for much longer and surrender seems inevitable if the population are to survive…

Lieutenant John Carbis joins HM submarine Urgent, part of the renowned flotilla of U-class submarines known as the ‘Fighting Tenth’. Skippered by Captain ‘Hammer’ Hawke, their mission is to defend the vital Allied supply convoys into Malta.

At 120 feet below the sea, Urgent is surrounded by lethal minefields, while Axis aircraft and destroyers hunt them on the surface…

As the battle arena shifts to the coast Sicily, Urgent must deal a lethal blow to an enemy supply train. It’s a dangerous operation and Urgent must remain undetected if the crew are to stand any chance of survival.

Can the crew of Urgent survive against overwhelming odds? Can the Fighting Tenth cut Rommel’s supply line?

And can this brave underwater strike force turn the tide of the war in the Mediterranean?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Burial Ground: A Novel *




  







When the body of Hunter Gearhardt washes up on the banks of a seasonal river outside of Pomacochas, Peru, with only samples of vegetation, a handful of feathers, two black- and gray-streaked rocks, and a golden headdress of indeterminate origin in his possession, his grieving father launches an expedition to determine how his son died. The party uses these clues to divine Hunter’s route into the jungle, where they find a surviving offshoot of a primitive tribe, long thought to be extinct, and something far more sinister, something that’s been able to avoid discovery for eons for one simple reason: No one leaves the rainforest alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Firebird: The Spy Thriller of the 1960s *




  







From Publishers Weekly: "Noel Hynd knows the ins and outs of Washington's agencies both public and secret." From Noel Hynd, author of 'Flowers From Berlin' comes 'Firebird,' an intricate true-to-life spy story that spans half a century.It is 1968, one of the most tumultuous years of the 20th Century. Frank Cooper, a former star investigative reporter now writes obituaries for a popular New York City tabloid. He hears the confession of a dying man named Leonard Rudawski, a former American diplomat, who bitterly questions the fate of Pavel Lukashenko, a would-be Soviet defector in Paris in 1965. Lukashenko promised to expose the espionage secret of a generation if he could get to the West. But the defector, code named “Firebird,” vanished. Or did he? Cooper teams with Lauren Richie, a young NY/Latina reporter from the same tabloid. They prowl into the dying man’s confession. Soon they are onto the story of their lifetimes, reviving a dangerous once-cold trail of back channel/back alley CIA and KGB intrigue and tradeoffs, all of which factor into the 3-way racially tinged American election of that year: Nixon vs. Humphry vs. the segregationist George Wallace. Murder, espionage, romance, betrayal and conspiracy intertwine. Readers will meet and recognize dozens of memorable “real life” characters: reporters, gangsters, diplomats, call girls, spy masters, politicians and assassins. The story is tough, large, sprawling and historically precise. "Russians sabotage and destabilize the west," says one experienced reporter with KGB knowledge. "It's not just what they do. It's what they do best."The story straddles the decades from World War Two to 2018, even throwing a cynical light on Russian-American relations of today.“Hynd is a solid, dependable writer with enough literary flair to move him up a few notches above the Ludlums and Clancys of the world. —Booklist


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The End of Empire: Attila the Hun & the Fall of Rome *




  








"A thoughtful and sophisticated account of a notoriously complicated and controversial period." —R. I. Moore, Times Literary Supplement


History remembers Attila, the leader of the Huns, as the Romans perceived him: a savage barbarian brutally inflicting terror on whoever crossed his path. Following Attila and the Huns from the steppes of Kazakhstan to the court of Constantinople, Christopher Kelly portrays Attila in a compelling new light, uncovering an unlikely marriage proposal, a long-standing relationship with a treacherous Roman general, and a thwarted assassination plot. We see Attila as both a master warrior and an astute strategist whose rule was threatening but whose sudden loss of power was even more so. The End of Empire is an original exploration of the clash between empire and barbarity in the ancient world, full of contemporary resonance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wounded Knee: Party Politics and the Road to an American Massacre *








On December 29, 1890, American troops opened fire with howitzers on hundreds of unarmed Lakota Sioux men, women, and children near Wounded Knee Creek in South Dakota, killing nearly 300 Sioux. As acclaimed historian Heather Cox Richardson shows in Wounded Knee, the massacre grew out of a set of political forces all too familiar to us today: fierce partisanship, heated political rhetoric, and an irresponsible, profit-driven media.

Richardson tells a dramatically new story about the Wounded Knee massacre, revealing that its origins lay not in the West but in the corridors of political power back East. Politicians in Washington, Democrat and Republican alike, sought to set the stage for mass murder by exploiting an age-old political tool -- fear.

Assiduously researched and beautifully written, Wounded Knee will be the definitive account of an epochal American tragedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Invisible Jews: Surviving the Holocaust in Poland *




  








"A Holocaust story which must be read" — "An amazing story of survival against all odds" — "A simply incredible story of grit and ingenuity" — "Needs to be on a mandatory reading list for every school!"

Eddie Bielawski was born in the town of Wegrow in Poland in mid-1938. Not a propitious time and place for a Jewish child to be born. As a young child, he watched the Nazi army marching toward Russia. Day and night they marched — soldiers, trucks, tanks, and more soldiers, in a never-ending line — an invincible force. He heard his father whisper in shock, "Who is going to stop them?"

One night, Eddie’s father had a dream. In this dream, he saw what he had to do: where to build the bunker, how to build it, and even its dimensions. It took him three weeks to finish the job. When he was done, he took his family into the shed and asked them if they could find the trap door. When they could not, he was satisfied. This would be their Noah's Ark, saving them from the initial deluge.

For three long years, starting in 1941 when the Nazis started the deportations and mass killings, Eddie and his family hid in secret bunkers that were dug in fields, under sheds, or constructed in barn lofts. It seemed that the only way that a Jew could survive in wartime Poland was to become invisible. So they became invisible Jews.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Foot Soldier for Patton: The Story of a "Red Diamond" Infantryman with the US Third Army *




  








This candid memoir of a GI serving under Gen. Patton offers a rare glimpse into the realities of life and combat in Europe during WWII.

Though Gen. Patton’s army is famous for dashing armored attacks, some of the most intensive fighting of World War II was done by Patton’s infantry—the foot sloggers who were deployed to reduce enemy strong points. This candid account of the US infantry in the European theater takes the reader from the beaches of Normandy to the conquest of Germany—all through the eyes of an infantryman who had the unique perspective of speaking the enemy’s language.

A fluent German speaker, Michael Bilder was called upon for interrogations and other special duties. As a combat lifeguard, he also played a key role in successive river crossings. Here, Bilder relates his experiences of infantry life, from German snipers to intoxicated Frenchwomen, to the often morbid humor of combat. He also describes the Battle of Metz in all its horror, as well as the 5th Infantry’s drive into the Bulge, where they faced their first winter battle against enemy veterans of Russia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Last Flight from Singapore: The Gibraltar of the East *




  








Although the Battle of Britain is over, the campaign for Singapore is about to begin.


After Arthur Donahue survived the fight in Europe, which he documented in Tally Ho! Yankee in a Spitfire, he was posted to a new squadron headed overseas.

Donahue reveals the frustration felt by pilots as they were cooped up on transport ships; en route they learn that the U.S. has been drawn into the war, and that their destination is now Singapore.

Though saddened by the news, Donahue reveals a glimpse into the American people’s earlier attitude towards those who, like him, had volunteered with the British: they saw them as outlaws.

Adapting to new conditions, Donahue transports the reader once more into his flying boots as he readies himself in the sweltering jungles of Malaya, before flying on to Singapore and a new form of aerial warfare against the Japanese.

Filled with technical insights and descriptions of what his senses experienced, it is nonetheless a harder, more visceral chapter as he is wounded and defeat looms beyond on the horizon.

Last Flight from Singapore is Donahue’s vivid account of the months immediately after those described in Tally-Ho! Yankee in a Spitfire, concluding his memoir of service as an American in the R.A.F.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/15/22.

Currently $1.

*That Eternal Summer: Untold True Stories from the Battle of Britain*




  








In the balmy summer of 1940, Britain's most critical battle of the Second World War was fought out over the fields and towns of southern England.

In this book, Ralph Barker unearths twelve little known but unforgettable stories of men whose names may be unfamiliar but without whose selfless tenacity, Britain would not have survived. The restoration of squadron morale after the debacle in France, the misunderstanding of the RAF's role at Dunkirk, the harnessing of the 'ace' mentality to the attritional contest - all these are recounted, together with the inside story, related here for the first time.

Barker writes masterfully of the award of Fighter Command's only VC; of the 'mad Irishman' who knocked down his adversary with his wing tip in mid-air; of the fight to the death over Hyde Park Corner which stopped London's traffic; and of the poignant tragedy of the nineteen-year-olds who sold their lives dearly when thrown in at crisis point with scant preparation to plug ever-widening gaps. The bomber crews, too, are not forgotten, their losses being even greater than those of the fighter pilots; nor are those left behind to mourn, like 'Bunny' Lawrence, who lost both of his brothers within twenty-four hours at the climax of the Battle.

In this unusual and moving book, Ralph Barker has written a worthy and exhilarating tribute to the indomitable few.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/16/22.

Currently $2.

*Tau Zero *




  








This Hugo Award finalist, “justifiably regarded as a classic” (SFReviews.net), is the tale of an epic space voyage where time dilation goes horribly wrong.

Aboard the spacecraft Leonora Christine, fifty crewmembers, half men and half women, have embarked on a journey of discovery like no other to a planet thirty light-years away. Since their ship is not capable of traveling faster than light, the crew will be subject to the effects of time dilation and relativity. They will age five years on board the ship before reaching their destination, but thirty-three years will pass on Earth. Experienced scientists and researchers, they have come to terms with the time conditions of their space travel.

Until . . . the Leonora Christine passes through an uncharted nebula, which damages the engine, making it impossible to decelerate the ship on the second half of their trip. To survive, the crewmembers have no choice but to bypass their destination and continue to accelerate toward the speed of light. But how will they keep hope alive and maintain order as they hurtle deeper into space with time passing more and more rapidly, and their ultimate fate unknown?

With its combination of mind-blowing hard science and compelling human drama, Tau Zero is “the ultimate hard science novel” (Mike Resnick).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ultimate Star Wars New Edition: The Definitive Guide to the Star Wars Universe *




  








Every significant Star Wars character, creature, location, battle, droid and vehicle: one ultimate encyclopedia.

Packed full of information, stunning images, and now fully updated to include The Last Jedi, Solo: A Star Wars Story, Star Wars: Resistance, plus an exclusive look at The Rise of Skywalker.

All the saga's iconic characters are here, from Darth Vader to Ponda Baba and Leia to Luminara Unduli. Amazing vehicles are explored, such as the Millennium Falcon and Ghost. Extraordinary technology is explained, including all your favourite lightsabers, and key events in the epic Star Wars story are richly unpacked, with behind-the-scenes insights.

Ultimate Star Wars New Edition is the ideal go-to resource for fans who wish to brush up on their Star Wars knowledge, and for a new generation of fans eager to start their journey into a galaxy far, far away....

© & TM 2019 LUCASFILM LTD.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Time Is Irreverent *




  








AN IRREVERENT, LIBERAL, TWISTY, TIME TRAVEL COMEDY!


What if you could make a change to history that would eliminate the Spanish Inquisition, American slavery, World War II, global warming, and an egomaniacal US president who thought he was smart enough to drop nuclear bombs here and there without negative consequences? What if that change also made the United States and 5 billion people poof from existence? Would you do it?

When alien time travel specialists, the Krichards, learn of President Handley's game of dodge the mushroom cloud, they race to Earth to investigate. For them, the question of whether it's worth it to change history is easy to answer, but they will only proceed if the human they deem best qualified to represent Earth agrees to make the change. Erasing Handley's nuclear annihilation will require a quick jump to AD 31 to correct an error in history. If the Krichards select a brilliant scientist or an elite athlete for the task, Earth may be in good hands. Instead they select Marty Mann, a mildly successful travel writer whose only superpower is not taking life too seriously. What could possibly go wrong?

Spanning from the Cretaceous period to 2056, Time Is Irreverent is a hilarious, thought-provoking satire, with unpredictable twists, colorful aliens, huge dinosaurs, a smokin' hot lesbian from the future, and a cameo from Jesus Christ himself!

Publisher's Warning: This book is intended for a liberal audience and features satirical content that may not be appropriate for Donald Trump supporters or those who are offended by views that challenge traditional religious beliefs. Common side effects include wide smiles, sudden laughter, and occasional snorts. Reader discretion is advised.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Time Is Irreverent 2: Jesus Christ, Not Again! *




  








• Marty Mann and Nellie Dixon are back for another irreverent, liberal, twisty, time-travel comedy! This time they have Jesus Christ, the actual guy, on their side.

The timeline correction Marty Mann and Nellie Dixon accomplished in their first episode was successful. . . . Or was it? When the two humans and their Krichard friends, Chrissie and Tina, return to year 2020 Earth to verify the change, they find an advanced, peaceful planet.

The four friends move into Marty’s new timeline home and the next morning head out for a flying car tour of Oodlelakeolis. The city, which was Minneapolis in the previous timeline, is beautiful from the air, but when they swoop down to land, the Colorless Ones, a cult of religious extremists from the planet Krichardia, reverse the timeline change and abduct Chrissie and Tina.

Instantly, President Handley is back to dropping nuclear bombs, and once again, Marty and Nellie must find a way to stop him.

After our heroes gain possession of the Krichards’ time-traveling Chromosphere Cruiser, they return to AD 31 with plans to restore the advanced timeline by wowing the locals with the Holy Smokin’ Hot Nellie act. Unfortunately, an unexpected event forces them to return to the year 2020, but they have a stowaway—Jesus Christ!

Can Marty Mann and Nellie Dixon save the world and rescue Tina and Chrissie with snark being their only superpower? Can a dark-skinned Jesus with a fondness for profanity and a disdain for religious hypocrisy thrive in the twenty-first century? And who are the Soldiers of the White Jesus, and what will they have to do with any of this? These questions and more will be answered in this unforgettable episode.

Time Is Irreverent 2: Jesus Christ, Not Again! is a hilarious, thought-provoking satire with unpredictable twists, colorful and colorless aliens, the outrageous Holy Smokin’ Hot Nellie, and a juicy role for Jesus Christ, the actual guy!

Publisher's Warning: This book is intended for a liberal audience and features satirical content that may not be appropriate for Donald Trump supporters or those who are offended by views that challenge traditional religious beliefs. Common side effects include wide smiles, sudden laughter, and occasional snorts. Reader discretion is advised.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Time Is Irreverent 3: Gone for 16 Seconds *




  








•Marty Mann and Nellie Dixon are back for another irreverent, liberal, twisty, time travel comedy! This time they have Noah’s Ark and Ronald Reagan in their sights.

Where would you go on a time travel vacation?

At the conclusion of their last episode, Marty Mann and Nellie Dixon were on Starship Blue, about to depart for the planet Krichardia, some forty light-years away. Knowing that they would likely never return to Earth again, their Krichard lovers, Chrissie and Tina, arranged for them to abscond with the Chromosphere Cruiser for up to twenty seconds. During that time, Marty and Nellie could do whatever they wanted as a way to say goodbye to Earth. Days, weeks, or even months might pass for them, but as long as their final time jump delivered them back into Starship Blue’s cruiser bay within twenty seconds of their departure, Captain Jagger and the rest of the Krichard crew would never know they were gone.

In this episode, our snarky heroes embark on that time travel vacation. Those trips will hurl them into an enlightening adventure that spans from 3000 BC to AD 10,000. They’ll discover the truth behind Noah’s Ark, encounter the Cult of the Holy Smokin’ Hot Nellie, pilfer a bass from a young Geddy Lee, and be taken prisoner by people in the future with just one demand: Kill Ronald Reagan!

Time Is Irreverent 3: Gone for 16 Seconds is a hilarious, thought-provoking satire with unpredictable twists, an unconventional Jesus, an unwitting Ronald Reagan, and an unabashed look at Earth’s past and future!

Publisher’s Warning: This book is intended for a liberal audience and features satirical content that may not be appropriate for Donald Trump supporters or those who are offended by views that challenge traditional religious beliefs. Common side effects include wide smiles, sudden laughter, and occasional snorts. Reader discretion is advised.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Soul of the Fire *




  








Mayhem runs rampant as battle lines are drawn between rival lands in the fifth novel of the #1 New York Times bestselling author’s epic fantasy series.

Richard Rahl has finally married his true love, Kahlan, and are enjoying their wedding night in the Village of the Mud People. But their newlywed bliss is cut short as unexplainable deaths begin to occur. Richard realizes that when Kahlan called forth the Chimes in order to save him, they remained free—and now they’re causing havoc.

Richard’s mentor Zedd sends him and Kahlan off to the Wizard’s Keep in Aydindril to retrieve a magic spell that will stop the threat. But they are soon sidetracked by the people of Anderith, who wield a powerful weapon known as the Dominie Dirtch. The leadership of Anderith is making a bid to align with the evil Imperial Order. And as Richard tries to persuade them to change their minds, the Chimes continue their dangerous mischief.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sense and Sensibility and Sea Monsters (Quirk Classics Book 1)*




  








New York Times bestseller

An uproarious tale of romance, heartbreak, and tentacled mayhem inspired by the classic Jane Austen novel—from the publisher of Pride and Prejudice and Zombies

Sense and Sensibility and Sea Monsters expands the original text of the beloved Jane Austen novel with all-new scenes of giant lobsters, rampaging octopi, two-headed sea serpents, and other biological monstrosities. As our story opens, the Dashwood sisters are evicted from their childhood home and sent to live on a mysterious island full of savage creatures and dark secrets. While sensible Elinor falls in love with Edward Ferrars, her romantic sister Marianne is courted by both the handsome Willoughby and the hideous man-monster Colonel Brandon. Can the Dashwood sisters triumph over meddlesome matriarchs and unscrupulous rogues to find true love? Or will they fall prey to the tentacles that are forever snapping at their heels?

This masterful portrait of Regency England blends Jane Austen’s biting social commentary with ultraviolent depictions of sea monsters biting. It’s survival of the fittest—and only the swiftest swimmers will find true love!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Sisters by Choice: A Novel (Blackberry Island Book 4) *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of California Girls comes an all new original Blackberry Island novel told with Susan Mallery’s trademark humor and charm. Sisters by Choice is a heartfelt tale of love, family and the friendships that see us through.

Cousins by chance, sisters by choice…

After her cat toy empire goes up in flames, Sophie Lane returns to Blackberry Island, determined to rebuild. Until small-town life reveals a big problem: she can’t grow unless she learns to let go. If Sophie relaxes her grip even a little, she might lose everything. Or she might finally be free to reach for the happiness and love that have eluded her for so long.

Kristine has become defined by her relationship to others. She’s a wife, a mom. As much as she adores her husband and sons, she wants something for herself—a sweet little bakery just off the waterfront. She knew changing the rules wouldn’t be easy, but she never imagined she might have to choose between her marriage and her dreams.

Like the mainland on the horizon, Heather’s goals seem beyond her grasp. Every time she manages to save for college, her mother has another crisis. Can she break free, or will she be trapped in this tiny life forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Weekend: A Novel *




  








#1 International Bestseller
Shortlisted for the 2020 Australian Prime Minister's Literary Award * Shortlisted for the Stella Prize 2020 * Longlisted for the 2020 Miles Franklin Award

“The Big Chill with a dash of Big Little Lies . . . Knife-sharp and deeply alive.” —The Guardian (London)

“An insightful, poignant, and fiercely honest novel about female friendship and female aging.” —Sigrid Nunez, National Book Award–winning author of The Friend

“Friendship, ambition, love, sexual politics and death: it’s all here in one sharp, funny, heartbreaking, and gorgeously written package. I loved it.” —Paula Hawkins, author of The Girl on the Train


Three women in their seventies reunite for one last, life-changing weekend in the beach house of their late friend.

Four older women have a lifelong friendship of the best kind: loving, practical, frank, and steadfast. But when Sylvie dies, the ground shifts dangerously for the remaining three.

They are Jude, a once-famous restaurateur; Wendy, an acclaimed public intellectual; and Adele, a renowned actress now mostly out of work. Struggling to recall exactly why they’ve remained close all these years, the grieving women gather at Sylvie’s old beach house—not for festivities this time, but to clean it out before it is sold. Can they survive together without her?

Without Sylvie to maintain the group’s delicate equilibrium, frustrations build and painful memories press in. Fraying tempers, an elderly dog, unwelcome guests, and too much wine collide in a storm that brings long-buried hurts to the surface—and threatens to sweep away their friendship for good.

The Weekend explores growing old and growing up, and what happens when we’re forced to uncover the lies we tell ourselves. Sharply observed and excruciatingly funny, this is a jewel of a book: a celebration of tenderness and friendship from an award-winning writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Double Life of Katharine Clark: The Untold Story of the Fearless Journalist Who Risked Her Life for Truth and Justice *




  








"Gregorio tells [Katharine] Clark's story in engaging, well-researched and vivid detail...an eloquent tribute." —Wall Street Journal

If you loved Kate Moore's The Radium Girls, Sonia Purnell's A Woman of No Importance, or Rebecca Donner's All the Frequent Troubles of Our Days, you'll be enthralled with this untold true story of how Katharine Clark, a trailblazing journalist, exposed the truth about Communism to the world.

In 1955, Katharine Clark, the first American woman wire reporter behind the Iron Curtain, saw something none of her male colleagues did. What followed became one of the most unusual adventure stories of the Cold War. While on assignment in Belgrade, Yugoslavia, Clark befriended a man who, by many definitions, was her enemy. But she saw something in Milovan Djilas, a high-ranking Communist leader who dared to question the ideology he helped establish, that made her want to work with him. It became the assignment of her life.

Against the backdrop of protests in Poland and a revolution in Hungary, she risked her life to ensure Djilas's work made it past the watchful eye of the Yugoslavian secret police to the West. She single-handedly was responsible for smuggling his scathing anti-Communism manifesto, The New Class, out of Yugoslavia and into the hands of American publishers. The New Class would go on to sell three million copies worldwide, become a New York Times bestseller, be translated into over 60 languages, and be used by the CIA in its covert book program.

Meticulously researched and written by Clark's great-niece, Katharine Gregorio, The Double Life of Katharine Clark illuminates a largely untold chapter of the twentieth century. It shows how a strong-willed, fiercely independent woman with an ardent commitment to truth, justice and freedom put her life on the line to share ideas with the world, ultimately transforming both herself—and history—in the process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Most Efficient Murder: A 1920s Country House Mystery (The Mr. Quayle Mysteries Book 1) *




  









“I do not wish to disturb you, your lordship, but there is a body in the garden…”

England, 1925. When a strange young woman is found murdered on the grounds of Unsworth Castle, the Earl and his family are astounded at first, but quickly become enraged when the police begin asking all sorts of impertinent questions.

And when suspicions dare to fall on one of their own, it is up to Mr. Quayle, Lord Unsworth’s exceedingly efficient secretary, to find the true culprit and save the House of Unsworth from scandal and ruin.


THE DETECTIVE

Quiet, methodical, and eminently efficient, Mr. Quayle has been Lord Unsworth’s personal secretary for almost a year now, but their connection runs far deeper and has its origins in the horror and trenches of France.

Serving in the same regiment as Theodore Statham, Lord Unsworth’s only son-and-heir, Mr. Quayle wrote to the family when Teddy was killed on the Western Front.

Unable to protect His Lordship’s son, Mr. Quayle is determined to save Lord Unsworth’s remaining family—from themselves, if necessary.

THE SETTING

Unsworth Castle, nestled on the outskirts of Hartchester County, was once widely considered to be amongst England’s oldest and grandest stately homes, but is now a crumbling ruin of its former self. Burnt down twice in the past century alone, the castle has been built and rebuilt countless times, leaving a labyrinth of hidden passages, forgotten rooms, and crumbling halls.

Previous attempts to restore the castle to its former glory have all but bankrupted the family, and the current Earl of Unsworth has been largely content to allow his estate to fade back into picturesque ruin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Falling Angel: A Novel (The Falling Angel Novels Book 1) *




  








Edgar Award Finalist: The hunt for a vanished singer leads a detective into the depths of the occult in this “terrific” novel (Stephen King).

Big-band frontman Johnny Favorite was singing for the troops when a Luftwaffe fighter squadron strafed the bandstand, killing the crowd and leaving the singer near death. The army returned him to a private hospital in upstate New York, leaving him to live out his days as a vegetable while the world forgot him. But Louis Cyphre never forgets. Cyphre had a contract with the singer, stipulating payment upon Johnny’s death—payment that will be denied as long as Johnny clings to life. When Cyphre hires private investigator Harry Angel to find Johnny at the hospital, Angel learns that the singer has disappeared. It is no ordinary missing-person’s case. Everyone he questions dies soon after, as Angel’s investigation ensnares him in a bizarre tangle of black magic, carnival freaks, and grisly voodoo. When the sinister Louis Cyphre begins appearing in Angel’s dreams, the detective fears for his life, his sanity, and his soul.

Falling Angel was the basis for the Alan Parker film Angel Heart, starring Mickey Rourke, Robert De Niro, and Lisa Bonet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*NEVER EVER (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 3) *




  








*Former FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas returns in Willow Rose’s most nail-biting thriller yet.
Ex-agent Eva Rae Thomas is on the run.

She has done things she never knew she was capable of the past month - while hunting for her kidnapped daughter.*
Eva Rae has risked everything,
-her career,
-her newfound love,
-her freedom.
She’s looking for the man they call the Iron Fist. The trail has led her to Miami.
Meanwhile, Miami is under attack.

Hundreds of passengers in the Metrorail are exposed to a deadly nerve gas on a peaceful Monday morning.

When Eva Rae Thomas sees her daughter on the surveillance footage from the attack, she knows it is no coincidence.

But by the time she uncovers the chilling truth of how it is all connected, it might be too late.
NEVER EVER is the third book in the Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Series and can be read as a standalone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wolves at the Door (Varg Veum Series) *




  








The wolves are no longer in the dark ... they are at his door. And they want vengeance ... The next instalment in the international, bestselling Varg Veum series by one of the fathers of Nordic Noir ...


*_*

One dark January night a car drives at high speed towards PI Varg Veum, and comes very close to killing him. Veum is certain this is no accident, following so soon after the deaths of two jailed men who were convicted for their participation in a case of child pornography and sexual assault ... crimes that Veum himself once stood wrongly accused of committing.

While the guilty men were apparently killed accidentally, Varg suspects that there is something more sinister at play ... and that he's on the death list of someone still at large.

Fearing for his life, Veum begins to investigate the old case, interviewing the victims of abuse and delving deeper into the brutal crimes, with shocking results. The wolves are no longer in the dark ... they are at his door.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mermaid Confidential: A Novel (Serge Storms Book 25) *




  








Serge A. Storms gives condo living a try in this off-the-wall, acid-splashed Florida crime caper from the “insanely funny” (New York Times Book Review) Tim Dorsey.

“Delightfully madcap… This fiendishly funny adventure is irresistible.” — Publishers Weekly

Serge A. Storms and his permanently baked sidekick, Coleman, have decided to pump the brakes and live on island time. After years of manic road tripping across their beloved Sunshine State, the irrepressible anti-heroes drop anchor in the Florida Keys. They settle down in Pelican Bay, a thriving condo complex with scenic views and friendly neighbors. But the community is at war with investors who are buying up units and leasing them to young vacationers who party at all hours. With their little slice of heaven on the line, Serge takes it upon himself to convince the tourists to move on and quickly becomes a local favorite.

Meanwhile, the island chain’s long and rich smuggling heritage is causing mayhem—a gang war erupts when a local drug lord passes the family business to his young, enterprising son, and the sun-loving residents are suddenly dodging bullets.

Luckily, Florida’s most lovable serial killer is there to help!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Cold Nowhere (Jonathan Stride Book 7) *




  








A CHILLING PAGE-TURNING MYSTERY FROM NUMBER 1 BESTSELLING AUTHOR BRIAN FREEMAN

'An edge-of-the-seat thriller that begs to be read in one sitting' BookPage

'An outstanding mystery thriller' San Francisco Book Review

Jonathan Stride is back, and unravelling a decade of secrets will prove to be murder...

Ten years ago, six-year-old Catalina Mateo hid under the porch of her family home while a knife butchered her mother and a bullet killed her father.

Now, a rough-sleeping orphan, Cat arrives at the house of Detective Jonathan Stride, pleading for protection. Covered in blood and drenched in the icy waters of Lake Superior, she claims to have narrowly escaped a cold-blooded killer.

Stride's raw instinct is to protect Cat, whose late parents' case - and his personal guilt associated with it - still sends a shiver down his spine. As a result, he takes the troubled teenager under his wing without as much as a second thought.

However, Stride's partner Maggie Bei is not convinced. She doubts the sincerity of this beautiful young streetwalker who has so easily won Stride's trust, and now sleeps in his house with a butcher's knife under her pillow.

As Stride continues to care for Cat, Maggie's suspicions solidify, and a single question occupies the void between them: should Stride be afraid for, or of, this terribly damaged girl?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Book of Secrets: an action-packed thriller spanning continents and countries that will set your heart racing…*




  








From the pen of prizewinning author Tom Harper, this is a high-octane adventure thriller in the bestselling tradition of The Da Vinci Code. Jam-packed with murder, mystery and mind-blowing revelations, it is perfect for fans of Dan Brown, Clive Cussler and Scott Mariani.

'In the tradition of The Da Vinci Code, a page-turner of a novel. Like Dan Brown, Tom Harper knows how to ratchet up the tension.' -- Choice
'Be warned, you could become so hooked by this big adventure thriller that the tide will be lapping round your deckchair before you notice' - Peterborough Evening Telegraph
'Really enjoyed this book... the "can't put it down" variety ' -- *** Reader review
'Very enjoyable story, lots of suspense, murder and adventure' -- *** Reader review
'Very much recommended!' -- *** Reader review
***
A TRAIL INTO THE HEART OF A FIVE-HUNDRED-YEAR-OLD MYSTERY

In a snowbound village in the German mountains, a young woman discovers an extraordinary secret. Before she can reveal it, she disappears, leaving no trace other than a picture of a mysterious medieval playing card that has perplexed scholars for centuries.

Nick Ash does research for the FBI in New York. Six months ago his girlfriend Gillian walked out and broke his heart. Now he's the only person who can save her - if it's not too late. Within hours of getting her message, Nick finds himself on the run, delving deep into the past, asking questions that people don't want answered...Hunted across Europe, Nick follows Gillian's trail into the heart of a five-hundred-year-old mystery.

But across the centuries, powerful forces are closing around him. There are men who have devoted their lives to keeping the secret, and they will stop at nothing to protect it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Blue Nowhere: A Novel *




  








Jeffery Deaver, bestselling author of The Bone Collector and The Devil's Teardrop, delivers a masterful thriller about a psychotic computer hacker/killer. Set in Silicon Valley, full of stunning—and fact-based—technical details, The Blue Nowhere is Deaver for the 21st Century.

His code name is Phate—a sadistic computer hacker who infiltrates people's computers, invades their lives, and with chilling precision lures them to their deaths. To stop him, the authorities free imprisoned former hacker Wyatt Gillette to aid the investigation. Teamed with old-school homicide detective Frank Bishop, Gillette must combine their disparate talents to catch a brilliant and merciless killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*1979 (The Allie Burns Novels) *




  








A Scottish journalist is drawn into a world of corruption, terror, and murder in the new novel by “one of crime fiction’s most eminent writers” (Entertainment Weekly).

The year started badly and only got worse—blizzards, strikes, power cuts, and political unrest were the norm. For investigative journalist Allie Burns, however, someone else’s bad news was the unmistakable sound of opportunity knocking, and 1979 is ripe with possibilities.

But Allie is a woman in what is still a man’s world. Desperate to get away from the “women's stories” the Glasgow desk keeps assigning her, she strikes up an alliance with wannabe investigative journalist Danny Sullivan. From the start, their stories create enemies. First an international tax fraud, then a potential Scottish terrorist group aiming to cause mayhem ahead of an impending referendum. And then Danny is found murdered in his flat. For Allie, investigative journalism just got personal.

The debut of an intense new series, 1979 is an atmospheric journey into the past with intriguing insight into the present, from a Diamond Dagger winner and multiple Edgar Award finalist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.


*Monsoon Rising: A Suspense Thriller (The Nomad Book 1) *




  








The question isn’t why The Nomad kills… …but whom he chooses. Why did these two lives come together?

In Thailand, a street-smart thief hides from his past. All around the lights, sounds, and smells of street food vendors makes a chaotic life that he’s sure will keep him safe. And then there’s the tourists, which are easy pickings. Billy has no idea what’s about to happen.

The Nomad wanders the world. His identity changes with each stop. Now, he’s in Thailand. He’s just run across Billy. It's the beginning of a deadly game and it's going to get personal. Whoever wins, lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Breaking Waves: Phil Tyler Thriller Series Book 1 (Phil Tyler Thrillers)*




  







Past events cast shadows you can't outrun. Wayne and Phil knew that better than anyone, after what happened when they were children, bullied by Wayne’s murderous brother. When Tyrone returns after many years, bent on revenge, they are about to be drawn back into his dangerous world. Book One of the Phil Tyler Crime Thriller series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fever Burn (Rachel Hatch Book 3)*




  








Seeking justice for her father's murder,
Leads Hatch halfway across the world.
A ruthless warlord stands in the way.
Hatch is forced to take a stand.
And it very well could be her last.

On the trail of her father's killer, Hatch finds the path leads to a remote village in Africa. A vicious warlord controls the area in a stranglehold of violence. Hatch finds a fight she never sought, but one her personal code won't let her walk away from.

Outnumbered and outgunned, Hatch is forced to hold nothing back if she ever hopes to get out alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Out Of Reach (An Erin Baker Thriller Book 1) *




  








Nineteen years ago, Erin Baker’s sister, Claire, was kidnapped from a park in Miami. Although Claire was found four years later, the tragedy had long-lasting effects on both Claire and Erin, who stills blames herself. Now a CIA officer with three martial arts black belts, Erin has dedicated her life to defending those unable to protect themselves. Then a child disappears near her home, bringing up long buried memories, and Erin becomes convinced there’s a link to her sister’s kidnapping case.

When several children go missing near Washington D.C., FBI agent Alex Donovan, who specializes in locating missing children, is charged with heading the investigation. Then Erin Baker shows up, claiming to have seen a potential suspect that fits the description of The Magician, an alleged child abductor so elusive many believe he’s just a myth. Before long, Erin and Alex find themselves embroiled in a horrifying world where children are stolen and trafficked. Now it’s a race against time to find the missing children before it’s too late. But the closer they get to the truth, they and everyone they love become targets for a killer.

With deeply-drawn characters, a relentless pace, and a powerful plot that echoes the most shocking headlines, Out of Reach is a suspenseful thriller that will keep readers turning the pages right up to the suspenseful and nerve-wracking end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A War Too Far: A Vietnam War Novel (The Airmen Series Book 1) *




  








“A historical novel that reads like a modern political thriller, full of exciting action, larger-than-life characters, and unforgettable events.” — Kirkus Reviews

In 1945, Japan fights on after Germany surrenders.

As Japan prepares to launch a major offensive into China, America sends an elite OSS team into Indochina to stop the invasion. Its mission is to find, arm, and train a ragtag rebel army of Vietnamese to destroy Japanese supply lines.

Discovering the rebel leader on the verge of death, an American medic nurses him back to health and changes history forever. The leader’s name is Ho Chi Minh.

The Americans fight side-by-side with the rebels to defeat the Japanese army. Bonds of trust and friendship are formed between the two allies.

Based on historical events and real people, this is the true story of the OSS Deer team and the first Americans to fight and die in the jungles of Vietnam. Filled with unforgettable characters and non-stop action, it’s an epic adventure of raw courage, gripping suspense, and a tragic betrayal that led to America’s further entanglement in Vietnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Science of Strength Training: Understand the Anatomy and Physiology to Transform Your Body*




  








Is it time to lose weight, gain muscle, and speed up your metabolism? Discover the hard science needed to perfect each exercise and build your strongest body - at home or in the gym

Packed with research that supports the notion that body weight exercises help you reach your weight and fitness goals, this simple to follow guide also gives you valuable insight into how nutrition and exercise can improve your health.

Inside the pages of this strength training book, you'll discover:


The physiology and benefits of strength training
Workout plans for beginners, enthusiasts, and personal trainers
The hard dietary science that debunks common myths and important information to properly fuel your body
Depictions of 33 exercises: how to do them, common mistakes, and the benefits of each

Work towards your strength goals

In this book, Author Austin Current takes readers through the science of strength training, weight loss, nutrition, and overall health. The book looks at why many people fear strength training, why they shouldn't, and how they can incorporate it into their daily lives. Filled with CGI artwork and science-backed information, this exercise book will help you transform your body and improve your well-being.

Not only that, but this title also includes full workout plans and over 100 individual exercises. You'll learn how your muscles engage at each stage, how to do movements properly and without injury, and it shows you different variations for home and gym. This book is also packed with nutritional information and includes dietary advice for vegans and vegetarians.
Discover more in the series

DK's Science of series dives into the science of various types of exercises such as weight training, running, and yoga. Each book discusses the benefits of the specific type of workout and how you can transform your outlook about health and fitness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Torpedo Bombers (Images of War)*




  







This is a highly illustrated history one of the most deadly types of attack aircraft. The torpedo bomber first appeared during the later years of World War One but served their most useful role in the Second World War. The most famous attas include Taranto, where Fairey Swordfish destroyed the Italian Battle fleet and the infamous surprise atta on Pearl Harbor by the Japanese. In both these cases the attas were against ships laying in harbor and therefore stationary. Heavy defensive anti-aircraft fire was the greatest danger to the torpedo bombers in those circumstances but ships under way in the open sea had far more room to take evasive action. The lengthy time it took a torpedo to reach its target allowed many ships to escape destruction. However notable exceptions were the sinking HMS Prince of Wales and HMS Repulse by the Japanese during the early stages of the war in the Far East. During the hunt for the Bismar it was an air-launched torpedo from a Swordfish that severely damaged the ships steering gear and enabled the Royal Navy to close in for the final kill. Some of the types included are the Fairey Swordfish, Bristol Beaufort, Fairey Albacore, Bristol Beaufighter, Heinkell He 115, Marchetti SM.79, Fokker T.VIII, Grumman Avenger and the Nakajima B5N.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hitler's Mountain Troops, 1939–1945: The Gebirgsjager (Images of War) *




  








A pictorial history of the Nazi special forces group, their training, and the action they saw during World War II.

Hitler’s mountain troops or Gebirgsjager were a group of elite soldiers ready for battle, whatever the conditions. These mountain men were trained to ski, climb and endure long marches, survive appalling conditions and were given a role as crack shock troops. Yet many of the campaigns in which the Gebirgsjager fought were on level ground where they had little opportunity to demonstrate their unique skills. Instead, they were invariably employed as assault infantry in conventional battle, a role in which every individual trooper excelled, but not one for which they had been trained.

They fought in virtually all theaters of World War II, notably on the Eastern Front, where operations took them into the Caucasus. The Gebirgsjager were proud to wear the Edelweiss, the famous badge that set them apart and distinguished them as Hitler’s mountain men. This superb book shows the Gebirgsjager in training and action from Poland, Norway, and France, through Yugoslavia, the Eastern Front, and in the closing stages of the War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/16/22.

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Gulf War: The Fight for Iraq 1941 *




  








This military history of the Iraqi revolt in WWII, told from the point of view of the men who were there, is “a fantastic and enjoyable book” (Col. Tim Collins, OBE).

In the spring of 1941, on an airfield fifty-five miles from Baghdad, a group of RAF airmen and soldiers were outnumbered by the better equipped Iraqi forces—soldiers who were aided by the Germans and Italians. After thirty days, this battle resulted in the first real defeat of the Axis powers in World War II.

Hitler’s Gulf War presents the story of the Iraqi revolt from the perspectives of the British, Iraqi, and Germans who were involved in the battle. Along with the group at the airfield, historian Barrie G. James examines the small relief column of cavalry, infantry, and Bedouins who traveled across a five-hundred-mile unmapped desert to support the RAF. With Germany’s successes in Greece and the Western Desert in 1941, a British defeat here would have changed the course of World War II. Hitler’s Gulf War traces how the battle destroyed Axis aspirations in the Middle East and also set the scene for Iraq’s future relations with the West.


----------



## CS

Currently $1.99

*Mission: Jimmy Stewart and the Fight for Europe*



  






When he left Hollywood in March 1941, Jimmy Stewart was America's boy next door movie star and a recent Academy Award winner. He left all that behind to join the United States Army Air Corps and fulfill his family mission to serve his country—only to face obstacle after obstacle from both Hollywood and Washington. Finally he made his way to the European Theater, where several near-death experiences and the loss of men under his command took away his youthful good looks. The war finally won, he returned home with millions of other veterans to face an uncertain future, suffering what we now know as PTSD. For the next half century, Stewart refused to discuss his combat experiences and took the story of his service to the grave. Mission presents the first in-depth look at Stewart's life as a Squadron Commander in the skies over Germany, from takeoff to landing and every key moment in between. Author Robert Matzen sifted through thousands of Air Force combat reports and the Stewart personnel files; interviewed surviving aviators who flew with Stewart; visited the James Stewart Papers at Brigham Young University; flew in the cockpits of the B-17 Flying Fortress and B-24 Liberator; and walked the earth of air bases in England used by Stewart in his combat missions of 1943-45. What emerges in Mission is the story of a Jimmy Stewart you never knew until now, a story more fantastic than any he brought to the screen.


----------



## CS

Currently $2.99

*Shirley Jackson: A Rather Haunted Life*


  






Instantly heralded for its “masterful” and “thrilling” portrayal (_Boston Globe_), _Shirley Jackson_ reveals the tumultuous life and inner darkness of the literary genius behind such classics as “The Lottery” and _The Haunting of Hill House_. In this “remarkable act of reclamation” (Neil Gaiman), Ruth Franklin envisions Jackson as “belonging to the great tradition of Hawthorne, Poe and James” (_New York Times Book Review_) and demonstrates how her unique contribution to the canon “so uncannily channeled women’s nightmares and contradictions that it is ‘nothing less than the secret history of American women of her era’ ” (_Washington Post_). Franklin investigates the “interplay between the life, the work, and the times with real skill and insight, making this fine book a real contribution not only to biography, but to mid-20th-century women’s history” (_Chicago Tribune_). “Wisely rescu[ing] Shirley Jackson from any semblance of obscurity” (Lena Dunham), Franklin’s invigorating portrait stands as the definitive biography of a generational avatar and an American literary genius.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/17/22.

Currently $2.

*Worlds (The Worlds Trilogy) *




  








In this near-future novel by the author of The Forever War, an idealistic student visiting Earth from an orbiting colony is ensnared in a political conspiracy.

By the close of the twenty-first century, almost half a million souls have already abandoned Earth to live in satellites orbiting the strife-ridden planet. Each of these forty-one Worlds is an independent entity boasting its own government and culture, yet each remains bound to the troubled home World by economic pressure.

A brilliant student of political science born and raised in New New York, the largest of the orbiting Worlds, young Marianne O’Hara has never been to the surface but now has a golden opportunity to continue her studies far below her floating home of steel. Life on Earth, however, is very different from anything she has ever experienced.

With power in the hands of a privileged few and unrest running rampant, the allure of radical politics might be too much for an idealistic and inexperienced young World dweller to resist. But even the best of intentions can have disastrous consequences, and Marianne soon finds herself unwittingly drawn into a wide-ranging conspiracy that could result in the total destruction of everything on Earth . . . and above.

The first book in the acclaimed science fiction trilogy by Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author Joe Haldeman, Worlds offers a powerful vision of a possible future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Osprey Chronicles Complete Series Boxed Set *




  








From the twisted minds of Michael Anderle and Ramy Vance comes a new epic science fiction adventure unlike anything seen before.
What do you do if you wake up hundreds of light-years from home in a strange ship and someone is trying to eat you?
Jaeger can’t remember who she is or anything about her life, but she knows that's just wrong.
Join Jaeger as she tries to remember her dangerous mission as she fights to save humanity. Pick up this 5-book boxed set today!
---
The ship's AI tells Jaeger there are thousands of other lifeforms on board, but the instruments say she's alone—except for the killer.
Something deep inside her screams that humanity’s fate hinges on her completing her mission…whatever it is.
Jaeger must repair the ship and figure out her past while fighting for her life.
Will she survive? If she can’t recall her mission, will humanity?
Included in this boxed set:

Rebel Tribe
Shattered Lamps
A New Home
Gathering Winds
A Found Beginning


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Spaceship Down: An Epic Space Opera Saga (From Far Beyond Book 1) *




  








*What would you do if an alien spaceship crashed right in front of you?*

Kevin wants to prove to his father he isn’t a loser. On the day he gets rejected from MIT, he goes for a long walk by the lakeside to try to figure out his life.

That’s the night he discovers that not only are humans not alone in the universe, but there’s an intergalactic war that threatens every living being.

An alien ship crashes right in front of him, and with its dying breath, the occupant recruits Kevin to fight a terrifying enemy.

Kevin soon finds himself in command of the last remaining ship…on the losing side.

The crew of the ship? All dead.

His mission is simple: he must save the good guys from certain doom.

From College reject to War Master, Kevin learns he must adapt quickly or billions will die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Insurgency Saga: The Complete Series: A Military Sci-Fi Thriller Box Set *




  








Get the Insurgency Saga Box Set, featuring all three books in the bestselling series. The Expanse meets Die Hard set in the far future.

For Hayden Cross, a military investigator in the far future, whether his wife faked her death is the question that is probably going to get him killed. Having lost the only job that kept him sane, he has few resources and fewer leads. Oh, and a sadistic crime lord really wants to kill him.

As he fights through an underworld of fanatical rebels, callous bounty hunters, and corrupt cops, each step takes him closer to the truth about his wife’s fate and the oppressive government he once loyally served. On the way he may even liberate a planet and stop a war ... but only if he betrays everyone he loves.

Hayden Cross tries to stop an interplanetary war while relentlessly mocking everyone involved in this debut Military Scifi Thriller Series.

This boxset contains three full-length novels:
Book 1: Supremacy's Shadow
Book 2: Supremacy's Bounty
Book 3: Supremacy's Outlaw


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Horizon Protocol Box Set (The Complete Series): A Jackson Stone Science Fiction Thriller *




  








Hope you’re well-rested. Horizon Protocol will WRECK your REM cycle!
Eight found dead under futuristic UFO beams…
Artifacts adrift across time in Egypt’s past…

The beginning of the truth intertwines with the Garden of Eden.
Jackson Stone—a ufologist weaponized by a covert agency—questions his murky past. The answers he seeks perch inside a web of lies.

What secrets does his femme fatale partner Agent Alabama Wren hide? Are her uncanny empathic abilities a match for the Others?

Forced to work together, their secret organization assigns Stone and Wren on a mission to prevent a national crisis that uncovers a worldwide conspiracy.
Aliens. Time travel. Mythic sites of religious renown…

…All presumed fictitious. Everything assumed sacred must be scrutinized.

But a rival paramilitary Deep State dispatches dark ops to neutralize Stone and Wren. These ego-crazed men will gladly sacrifice casualties to reshape the world.

If the Horizon Protocol initiates, will it unravel the fabric of reality?

Globetrot alongside this tough-as-nails team on an adrenaline-inducing espionage adventure, spanning the past and present to save the future of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Brothers in Arms: The Complete Series: A Military Sci-Fi Box Set *




  








Packed with military science fiction on par with Galaxy’s Edge, Term of Enlistment, and Starship Troopers, the Brothers in Arms complete trilogy will deliver readers into the jaws of the toughest fight the galaxy has ever known.

Joining the fight for the Galaxy isn't required. It's a choice.

The United Galactic Government is mired in a decade-long war for control of a key planet. Weakened by overextension and political intrigue, they could lose everything.

When a child of privilege gives up everything to enlist and fight for what is right, he learns what it means to become part of a team. He encounters refugees, aliens he never expected to empathize with, and the loss of comrades. In the end he must develop the courage to stand up, not only to aliens and governments, but his own family.

Buy this special edition omnibus to experience this complete Military Sci-Fi series. Grab your copy today!

This boxset contains three full-length novels:
Book 1: First Strike
Book 2: 13 Mercs
Book 3: One For All


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The DragonClaw Sword Complete Series Omnibus *




  








What do a dragon and a dwarf have in common? Sometimes, all you need is one thing to bind you together. And when that one thing is fighting to survive...

Alone, Galen Stormwing and Vala don't stand a chance. Together, they might be able to save each other!

Get The DragonClaw Sword Complete Series to find out how far they're willing to go to survive and save themslves.

---
Cast out by dragonkind, threatened by his own family... A dragon with nothing left to lose can be a dangerous thing.
Unless, of course, that dragon is Galen Stormwing. He’s never been very dangerous. He was a failure at school, a failure at gaining powers, and a failure at keeping them.
Now his own parents have told him he needs to do something to impress them within three days, or they’ll have him executed as an embarrassment to the clan. He does the only sensible thing he can think of.
He runs for it. Survival trumps pride, as far as Galen is concerned. Most dragons won’t go to Canada, realm of the dwarf people, so that’s where he must go.
But he’s not the only one fighting for survival. Vala is a young dwarf in school to become an engineer when she begins exhibiting magical powers. There’s never been a dwarf mage before, and not all her people are thrilled about it. In fact, some of them would rather see Vala dead than allow their race to become polluted in that manner.
Both of them are vulnerable, lost, alone — and hunted. But together, they might just have what they need to save each other!

Included in this complete series omnibus:

Clawing For Survival
Clawing for Escape
Clawing for Honor
Clawing For Vengeance
Clawing for Battle
Clawing for Victory


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Propaganda and the Public Mind *








One of our greatest political minds “challenges us to think more independently and more deeply about the human consequences of power and privilege” (Norman Solomon, author of Made Love, Got War).

Renowned interviewer David Barsamian showcases his unique access to Chomsky’s thinking on a number of topics of contemporary and historical import. Chomsky offers insights into the institutions that shape the public mind in the service of power and profit. In an interview conducted after the important November 1999 “Battle in Seattle,” Chomsky discusses prospects for building a movement to challenge corporate domination of the media, the environment, and even our private lives. Whether discussing US military escalation in Colombia, attacks on Social Security, or growing inequality worldwide, Chomsky shows how ordinary people, if they work together, have the power to make meaningful change.

“In Propaganda and the Public Mind, we have unique insight into Noam Chomsky’s decades of penetrating analyses . . . drawn together in one slender volume by a brilliant radio interviewer, David Barsamian.” ―Ben H. Bagdikian, Pulitzer Prize–winning journalist

“To anyone who wonders if ideas, information, and activism can make a profound difference in the twenty-first century, I say: ‘Read this book.’” ―Norman Solomon, author of The Habits of Highly Deceptive Media


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How the Hell Did This Happen?: The Election of 2016 *




  








The iconic humorist offers his take on the stranger-than-fiction (and stranger-than-fact) 2016 presidential election and its equally unbelievable aftermath.

The 2016 election cycle was so absurd that celebrated political satirist, journalist, and die-hard Republican P. J. O’Rourke endorsed Democratic candidate Hillary Clinton. As P. J. put it, “America is experiencing the most severe outbreak of mass psychosis since the Salem witch trials of 1692. So why not put Hillary on the dunking stool?”

In How the Hell Did This Happen?, P. J. brings his critical eye and inimitable voice to some seriously risky business. Starting in June 2015, he asks, “Who are these jacklegs, high-binders, wire-pullers, mountebanks, swellheads, buncombe spigots, four-flushers and animated spittoons offering themselves as worthy of America’s highest office?” and surveys the full cast of presidential candidates including everyone you’ve already forgotten and everyone you wish you could forget.

P. J. offers a brief history of how our insane process for picking who will run for president evolved, from the very first nominating convention (thanks, Anti-Masonic Party) through the reforms of the Progressive era (because there’s nothing that can’t be worsened by reform) to the present. He takes us through the debates and key primaries and analyzes everything from the campaign platforms (or lack thereof) to presidential style (“Trump’s appearance—indeed, Trump’s existence—is a little guy’s idea of living large. A private plane! A swell joint in Florida! Gold-plated toilet handles!”). And he rises from the depths of despair to come up with a better way to choose a president. Following his come-to-Satan moment with Hillary and the Beginning of End Times in November, P. J. reckons with a new age: “America is experiencing a change in the nature of leadership. We’re getting rid of our leaders. And we’re starting at the top.”

“Where are we going? Where have we been? P. J. O’Rourke casts his gimlet gaze on the circus of clowns-people foisted on us by the 2016 election—and demands to know How the Hell Did This Happen?” —Vanity Fair


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Unfinished Odyssey of Robert Kennedy: A Biography *




  








“Far and away the best book written about Senator Kennedy” from the Pulitzer Prize–winning journalist and bestselling author (The New York Times).

Structured around the 1968 Democratic presidential campaign, The Unfinished Odyssey of Robert Kennedy offers an in-depth exploration of Robert Kennedy, both as a man and a politician. Kennedy’s mass appeal to minority groups, his antiwar stance, and his support from Catholics made him unlike any other politician of his stature in the late 1960s. Acclaimed journalist David Halberstam dives into Kennedy’s career, covering his work as US attorney general and campaign manager for his brother John, his run for a New York state senate seat, and his candidacy in the 1968 Democratic presidential primary. Through this crucial period, he charts Kennedy’s evolution as one of the nation’s most clear-headed progressives, ultimately revealing a man who—even now—personifies the shift toward a more equal America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mirror Crack'd from Side to Side: A Miss Marple Mystery (Miss Marple Mysteries Book 8 ) *




  







The quaint village of St Mary Mead has been glamourized by the presence of screen queen Marina Gregg, who has taken up residence in preparation for her comeback. But when a local fan is poisoned, Marina finds herself starring in a real-life mystery—supported with scene-stealing aplomb by Jane Marple, who suspects that the lethal cocktail was intended for someone else. But who? If it was meant for Marina, then why? And before the final fade-out, who else from St Mary Mead's cast of seemingly innocent characters is going to be eliminated?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rooftop Garden Cozy Mysteries Book 1 - 4 *




  








If festivals in quaint small towns make you smile…
You’re going to love this amazing Cozy Mystery collection!

Blue Valley, Tennessee—a picturesque town nestled snugly into the Great Smoky Mountains—is known for colorful festivals that take place on every holiday and special occasion.

Alice Maguire, owner of The Paper Owl bookshop on Main Street, does a ton of planning for the festivals with a little help from her best friends, Franny and Owen. All three live in tiny apartments above their shops and somehow end up getting swept into a whirlwind of murder investigations.

Food and friendship is shared, and murders are solved in this charming series. Want to find out whodunit? Come along as Alice and friends do their sleuthing best to solve the crimes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Page Marked for Murder (A Beyond the Page Bookstore Mystery Book 5)*




  








A murder and a missing book have Addie Greyborne running around her Massachusetts town trying to read the clues . . .

January isn’t the season for the seaside, but the big Fire and Ice festival is keeping bookstore owner Addie busy. Amid the plans for a fireworks display and an ice-carving competition, she’s also dog sitting for a friend in the hospital. When Addie goes to her friend’s house to gather supplies, she notices an interesting item on the nightstand which belongs to her shop assistant, Paige: a very valuable copy of the beloved children’s book The Secret Garden.

But Addie’s blood runs cold when she finds something else: a dead body behind the bakery next door to her shop. Martha, the bakery owner, has no alibi—and has been seen in a heated argument with the victim. And the next thing Addie knows, that first edition has gone missing. Is there a connection between the body and the treasured tome? If there is, it’s up to Addie to find a killer with a motive as hidden as Frances Hodgson Burnett’s famous garden . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Still Life (Karen Pirie Books Book 6)*




  








A Scottish police inspector deals with forgeries and false identities in a new murder mystery in the “superior series” (The New York Times).

When a lobster fisherman discovers a dead body in Scotland’s Firth of Forth, DCI Karen Pirie is called into investigate. She quickly discovers that the case will require untangling a complicated web—involving a long-ago disappearance, art forgery, and secret identities—that seems to surround a painter who can mimic anyone from Holbein to Hockney. Meanwhile, a traffic accident leads to the discovery of a skeleton in a suburban garage. Karen has a full plate, and it only gets more stressful as the man responsible for the death of the love of her life is scheduled for release from prison, reopening old wounds just as she was getting back on her feet.

From a Diamond Dagger Award winner and multiple Edgar Award finalist, Still Life is a tightly plotted mystery featuring an investigator “whose unwavering confidence is tempered by a strong dose of kindness and sense of justice” (Booklist).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pirates in Peril: A Made in Savannah Cozy Mystery (Made in Savannah Mystery Series Book 10) *




  








After a friend and now business partner is suspected of attacking a competitor and leaving him for dead, Carlita and Mercedes dive in with their own investigation to help clear his name and also save their investment.

"If you like clean cozy mysteries that keep you guessing until the end, you’ll love Hope Callaghan’s Books!”

“Pirates in Peril” is Book 10 in the Made in Savannah Cozy Mysteries Series

BONUS: RECIPE INCLUDED!

--------------------------

Carlita Garlucci has her hands full preparing for the opening of her dream restaurant, which is just days away and a new tenant is moving into her apartment building. There’s only one problem…Mercedes, Carlita’s daughter, can’t stand him.

As if she weren’t already busy enough, Carlita’s friends have asked her to partner with them in a new business venture. Despite her reservations, Carlita agrees to join them, but quickly regrets it when their main competitor is attacked and left for dead.

All of the clues point to her friend and now business partner, Pirate Pete, and Carlita realizes it’s too late to back out - she’s already given him a large chunk of money to invest.

Determined to prove Pete is innocent and to keep their investment from sinking, Carlita and Mercedes dive into their own investigation, only to discover someone is lying and willing to put lives in peril to boot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Thicker than Blood (Zoe Bentley Mystery Book 3) *




  








From Washington Post and Amazon Charts bestselling author Mike Omer comes the chilling conclusion to Zoe Bentley’s decades-long nightmare.

A murderer who drinks his victim’s blood? FBI profiler Zoe Bentley and Agent Tatum Gray thought they’d seen it all, but this young woman’s barbaric murder is especially hard to stomach.

They didn’t expect to work this case. But vampirism aside, the murderer’s MO is identical to that of Rod Glover—the serial killer who’s been pursuing Zoe since childhood. Forensics reveals the murder to be his work, but not his alone; desperate to fulfill his sick purpose, he has taken on an equally depraved partner.
Zoe’s own frustration grows after another woman turns up dead and drained—and another goes missing. Time is running out: Zoe knows her own death will be the climax of Glover’s sinister play, which has been unfolding for twenty years. To stop Glover and his vile partner, she’ll need to plunge deep into their motives; but this means drawing ever closer to becoming another casualty of a dark, dark thirst.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mormon Murders: A True Story of Greed, Forgery, Deceit and Death*




  








On October 15, 1985, two pipe bombs shook the calm of Salt Lake City, Utah, killing two people. The only link-both victims belonged to the Mormon Church. The next day, a third bomb was detonated in the parked car of church-going family man, Mark Hoffman. Incredibly, he survived. It wasn't until authorities questioned the strangely evasive Hoffman that another, more shocking link between the victims emerged...

It was the appearance of an alleged historic document that challenged the very bedrock of Mormon teaching, questioned the legitimacy of its founder, and threatened to disillusion millions of its faithful-unless the Mormon hierarchy buried the evidence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Babysitter: A gritty page-turning thriller from Gemma Rogers *




  








*It’s every mother’s worst nightmare…

Perfect for fans of Liane Moriarty, Shari Lapena and Lisa Jewell*


I’ve done a terrible thing. I’ve told too many lies.

It’s gone too far and now my best friend’s one year old daughter, Eden, is missing.

I know what happened but I can’t tell anyone my secret, I can’t tell the police or Eden’s parents.

But I know who has her and I’ll risk everything to get her back…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Wrinkle in the Mind (The Mind Sleuth Series) *




  








"A suspense-filled, gritty thriller packed full of twists and turns."- A Wishing Shelf Book Review

When Violet Cruz accused U.S. Representative Alan Barclay of being “the spawn of a Martian whore” and took a shot at him, everyone agreed that she was delusional. It was just another conspiracy theory in Washington, DC, where such bizarre claims had become all too common.

Tiring of the media harassing the family, however, Cruz’s cousin brought the case to Private Investigator Rebecca Marte. She figured that the public was probably right. Rebecca was, however, willing to give the case another look as Cruz’s sudden, total break from reality without any apparent cause was almost as strange as her beliefs.

Soon, the question becomes: Conspiracy theory or a brilliant smokescreen for political assassination? Long before she has the answer, however, Rebecca finds she’s going to have to bet the life of one of her best friends on the little she knows and all that she suspects.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Under a Poacher's Moon (Poacher's Moon series Book 1) *




  








"An exciting and thought-provoking work that will stay with readers" (Kirkus Reviews). When newly divorced Anna travels to Mzansi, a remote area of South Africa, she hears an injured rhino's cries — and, alongside safari guide Chris, gets swept up in a thrilling conflict against poaching and violence.

W. Aaron Vandiver's explosive debut novel takes readers into the South African bush, with its stunning landscapes, dazzling and deadly wildlife, and dark underbelly of violence. "Suspenseful and undpredictable." Foreword Reviews


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy: A George Smiley Novel (George Smiley Novels Book 5) *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of A Legacy of Spies. 

The man he knew as "Control" is dead, and the young Turks who forced him out now run the Circus. But George Smiley isn't quite ready for retirement—especially when a pretty, would-be defector surfaces with a shocking accusation: a Soviet mole has penetrated the highest level of British Intelligence. Relying only on his wits and a small, loyal cadre, Smiley recognizes the hand of Karla—his Moscow Centre nemesis—and sets a trap to catch the traitor.

The Oscar-nominated feature film adaptation of Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy is directed by Tomas Alfredson (Let the Right One In) and features Gary Oldman as Smiley, Academy Award winner Colin Firth (The King's Speech), and Tom Hardy (Inception).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ride or Die (Jay Qasim, Book 3) *




  








*Two sworn enemies. One deadly mission*
‘A brilliant thriller. You’d be mad not to buy this’
BEN AARONOVITCH
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
JAY QASIM is finally out of the game and trying to lay low. But then he gets news that rocks his world and drags up everything that he thought he’d left behind. Jay must break his vow never to work with MI5 again and turn to the person who sold him out. But this time he’s determined to do it on his terms.

IMRAN SIDDIQUI once tried to kill Jay but now they have a common adversary. The one thing worse than death is watching the people closest to you die. And after the happiest day of Imran’s life becomes the most tragic, he will stop at nothing to take revenge on the people that have taken away his family.

But when everyone has their own agenda, who can you really trust?

Your most deadly enemy is about to become your closest ally.

Ride or Die is an edge-of-your-seat thriller featuring MI5 most reluctant spy Jay Qasim, perfect for fans of Mick Herron’s Jackson Lamb series and A.A. Dhand’s D.I. Harry Virdee thrillers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Antarctica: An Intimate Portrait of a Mysterious Continent *








The acclaimed science writer presents a wide-ranging exploration of Antarctica’s history, nature, and global significance in this “rollicking good read” (Kirkus).

From the early expeditions of Ernest Shackleton to David Attenborough’s documentary series Frozen Planet, the continent of Antarctica has captured the world’s imagination. After the Antarctic Treaty of 1961, decades of scientific research revealed the true extent of its many mysteries. Now former Nature magazine staff writer Gabrielle Walker tells the full story of Antarctica—from its fascinating history to its uncertain future and the international teams of researchers who brave its forbidding climate.

Drawing on her broad travels across the continent, Walker weaves all the significant threads of life on the vast ice sheet into a multifaceted narrative, illuminating what it really feels like to be there and why it draws so many different kinds of people. She chronicles cutting-edge science experiments, visits to the South Pole, and unsettling portents about our future in an age of global warming.

“We are all anxious Antarctic watchers now, and Walker's book is the essential primer.”—The Guardian, UK


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Templars: The Rise and Spectacular Fall of God's Holy Warriors *




  








“Dan Jones is an entertainer, but also a bona fide historian. Seldom does one find serious scholarship so easy to read.” – The Times, Book of the Year

A New York Times bestseller, this major new history of the knights Templar is “a fresh, muscular and compelling history of the ultimate military-religious crusading order, combining sensible scholarship with narrative swagger" – Simon Sebag Montefiore, author of Jerusalem

A faltering war in the middle east. A band of elite warriors determined to fight to the death to protect Christianity’s holiest sites. A global financial network unaccountable to any government. A sinister plot founded on a web of lies.

Jerusalem 1119. A small group of knights seeking a purpose in the violent aftermath of the First Crusade decides to set up a new order. These are the first Knights Templar, a band of elite warriors prepared to give their lives to protect Christian pilgrims to the Holy Land. Over the next two hundred years, the Templars would become the most powerful religious order of the medieval world. Their legend has inspired fervent speculation ever since. 

In this groundbreaking narrative history, Dan Jones tells the true story of the Templars for the first time in a generation, drawing on extensive original sources to build a gripping account of these Christian holy warriors whose heroism and alleged depravity have been shrouded in myth. The Templars were protected by the pope and sworn to strict vows of celibacy. They fought the forces of Islam in hand-to-hand combat on the sun-baked hills where Jesus lived and died, finding their nemesis in Saladin, who vowed to drive all Christians from the lands of Islam. Experts at channeling money across borders, they established the medieval world’s largest and most innovative banking network and waged private wars against anyone who threatened their interests.

Then, as they faced setbacks at the hands of the ruthless Mamluk sultan Baybars and were forced to retreat to their stronghold in Cyprus, a vindictive and cash-strapped King of France set his sights on their fortune. His administrators quietly mounted a damning case against the Templars, built on deliberate lies and false testimony. On Friday October 13, 1307, hundreds of brothers were arrested, imprisoned and tortured, and the order was disbanded amid lurid accusations of sexual misconduct and heresy. They were tried by the Pope in secret proceedings and their last master was brutally tortured and burned at the stake. But were they heretics or victims of a ruthlessly repressive state? Dan Jones goes back to the sources tobring their dramatic tale, so relevant to our own times, to life in a book that is at once authoritative and compulsively readable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Bird Farm: Carrier Aviation and Naval Aviators?A History and Celebration *




  








See the excitement and danger of life on an aircraft carrier like never before.

How does it feel to sit aboard a thirty-ton jet and be hurled over a ship’s bow at 140 miles per hour? And how does a deck crew coordinate its efforts to achieve such a feat every thirty seconds?

Offering a rare glimpse of life aboard an aircraft carrier, The Bird Farm paints a vivid and often hair-raising portrait of military aircraft carriers and carrier crews, and of the planes and pilots who depend on them. Based on archival research and interviews with veterans and contemporary carrier personnel, this stunning volume tells the story of the aircraft carrier—from the first ramshackle seaplane carriers to today’s nuclear-powered supercarriers—and celebrates their undeniable impact on modern warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Silent Service: Submarine Warfare from World War II to the Present?An Illustrated and Oral History *




  








See the secret and dangerous world of submarine life and warfare like never before.

From the ingenious but impractical designs of seventeenth-century inventors through the nuclear-powered submarines of today, this heavily illustrated volume traces the history of the silent force and the elite corps of men who fought and often died beneath the waves. Though fully describing the development of the submarine, this book’s main focus is on the men who served from World War I through the Cold War. Drawing upon journals, memoirs, and interviews with submariners of the past and present, Philip Kaplan paints a vivid portrait of their lives and experiences. He describes the terrors of waiting for depth charges to explode and the triumph of a torpedo striking its target, as well as the fascinating world of day-to-day life on the sleek, modern boats.

With nearly 250 photographs and dozens of interviews—and comprising part of an eight-book series exploring the history of tanks, bombers, and fighter planes—this oversized keepsake volume will appeal to anyone who has served in submarines or been fascinated by this unique service within a service.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Naming Names *




  








Winner of the National Book Award: The definitive history of Joe McCarthy, the Hollywood blacklist, and HUAC explores the events behind the hit film Trumbo.

Drawing on interviews with over one hundred and fifty people who were called to testify before the House Un-American Activities Committee—including Elia Kazan, Ring Lardner Jr., and Arthur Miller—award-winning author Victor S. Navasky reveals how and why the blacklists were so effective and delves into the tragic and far-reaching consequences of Joseph McCarthy’s witch hunts.

A compassionate, insightful, and even-handed examination of one of our country’s darkest hours, Naming Names is at once a morality play and a fascinating window onto a searing moment in American cultural and political history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/17/22.

Currently $3.

*The Outpost: An Untold Story of American Valor *




  








The basis of the film starring Orlando Bloom and Scott Eastwood, The Outpost is the heartbreaking and inspiring story of one of America's deadliest battles during the war in Afghanistan, acclaimed by critics everywhere as a classic.

At 5:58 AM on October 3rd, 2009, Combat Outpost Keating, located in frighteningly vulnerable terrain in Afghanistan just 14 miles from the Pakistani border, was viciously attacked. Though the 53 Americans there prevailed against nearly 400 Taliban fighters, their casualties made it the deadliest fight of the war for the U.S. that year. Four months after the battle, a Pentagon review revealed that there was no reason for the troops at Keating to have been there in the first place.

In The Outpost, Jake Tapper gives us the powerful saga of COP Keating, from its establishment to eventual destruction, introducing us to an unforgettable cast of soldiers and their families, and to a place and war that has remained profoundly distant to most Americans. A runaway bestseller, it makes a savage war real, and American courage manifest.

"The Outpost is a mind-boggling, all-too-true story of heroism, hubris, failed strategy, and heartbreaking sacrifice. If you want to understand how the war in Afghanistan went off the rails, you need to read this book." -- Jon Krakauer


----------



## CS

Currently $1.99

*Layover*



  






*In this high concept psychological suspense novel from the USA Today bestselling author of Somebody’s Daughter, a chance meeting with a woman in an airport sends a man on a pulse-pounding quest for the truth.*

Joshua Fields takes the same flights every week for work, his life a series of departures and arrivals, hotels and airports. During yet another layover, he meets Morgan, a beautiful stranger with whom he feels an immediate connection. When it’s time for their respective flights, Morgan kisses Joshua passionately, lamenting that they’ll never see each other again.

As soon as Morgan disappears in the crowd, Joshua is shocked to see her face on a nearby TV. The reason: Morgan is a missing person.

What follows is a whirlwind, fast-paced journey filled with lies, deceit, and secrets as Joshua tries to discover why Morgan has vanished from her own life. Every time he thinks one mystery is solved, another rears its head—and his worst enemy might be his own assumptions about those around him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/18/22.

Currently $2.

*Spaceside (Planetside Book 2) *




  








From the author of Planetside, a Best Book of 2018 (Library Journal)

A military legend is caught in the web between alien intrigue and human subterfuge…

Following his mission on Cappa, Colonel Carl Butler returns to a mixed reception. To some he is a do-or-die war hero. To the other half of the galaxy he’s a pariah. Forced into retirement, he has resettled on Talca Four where he’s now Deputy VP of Corporate Security, protecting a high-tech military company on the corporate battlefield—at least, that’s what the job description says. Really, he’s just there to impress clients and investors. It’s all relatively low risk—until he’s entrusted with new orders. A breach of a competitor’s computer network has Butler’s superiors feeling every bit as vulnerable. They need Butler to find who did it, how, and why no one’s taken credit for the ingenious attack.

As accustomed as Butler is to the reality of wargames—virtual and otherwise—this one screams something louder than a simple hack. Because no sooner does he start digging when his first contact is murdered, the death somehow kept secret from the media. As a prime suspect, he can’t shake the sensation he’s being watched…or finally succumbing to the stress of his past. Paranoid delusion or dangerous reality, Butler might be onto something much deeper than anyone imagined. But that’s where Butler thrives.
If he hasn’t signed his own death warrant.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Acheron: The Complete Series: A Military Sci-Fi Box Set *




  








Get The Acheron Box Set, featuring all four books in the bestselling series. 1600+ pages of ship-battles, scoundrels, and explosive military sci-fi action.

Sandi Hollande is trouble…the kind of trouble that gets people killed.

On the run from cartel bounty hunters, she turns to the only one left in the galaxy who gives a damn…Ash Carpenter, her old wingman.

She’d saved his life in the war, so he owes her, and his ship, the Acheron, is the perfect way to pay off that debt. She wants to take it and get as far away as possible, but there’s no way Ash is letting the Acheron go anywhere without him.

Together, they play a dangerous game with the deadliest criminals in the galaxy…and hope they live to tell the tale.

Don't miss this thrilling military sci-fi series from the bestselling author of the Drop Trooper Series. It's perfect for fans of Jay Allan, Jasper T. Scott, and Scott Bartlett.

This boxset contains three full-length novels:
Book 1: The Acheron
Book 2: Prodigal
Book 3: Hybrid
Book 4: Exile


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Spellsinger Adventures Volume One: Spellsinger, The Hour of the Gate, and The Day of the Dissonance*




  








Three fantasy novels of music and magic in the beloved series by a #1 New York Times–bestselling author.

A college slacker’s world is turned upside down when he’s transported to a new land where music can create magic. There, he teams up with other magical brethren and creates bonds of friendship he will honor for life.

Spellsinger: Jonathan Thomas Meriweather is a typical college student, interested in girls, music, and pot. But when an interdimensional portal lands him in another world, he learns that his musical ability can create magic, which he’ll need in order to stop a dark force.

The Hour of the Gate: Jon-Tom, whose posse now includes a wizarding turtle, a cowardly bat, and an otter with a filthy mind, must raise an army to fight the Plated Folk and end their queen’s plans to eat all the mammals in the land.

The Day of the Dissonance: Jon-Tom’s merry band went its separate ways after the battle of Jo-Troom Gate. But now the wizarding turtle, Clothahump, is dying, and Jon-Tom must embark on a new quest with his friends to search for a cure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*We Sold Our Souls: A Novel *




  








“A gloriously over-the-top scare fest that has hidden depths.Readers will root for Kris all the way to the explosive, poignant finale.”—Publishers Weekly

From the New York Times best-selling author of The Southern Book Club’s Guide to Slaying Vampires.

Only a girl with a guitar can save us all.

Every morning, Kris Pulaski wakes up in hell. In the 1990s she was lead guitarist of Dürt Würk, a heavy-metal band on the brink of breakout success until lead singer Terry Hunt embarked on a solo career and rocketed to stardom, leaving his bandmates to rot in obscurity.

Now Kris works as night manager of a Best Western; she’s tired, broke, and unhappy. Then one day everything changes—a shocking act of violence turns her life upside down, and she begins to suspect that Terry sabotaged more than just the band. Kris hits the road, hoping to reunite Dürt Würk and confront the man who ruined her life. Her journey will take her from the Pennsylvania rust belt to a celebrity rehab center to a satanic music festival.

A spine-tingling horror novel, We Sold Our Souls is an epic journey into the heart of a conspiracy-crazed, pill-popping, paranoid country that seems to have lost its very soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Turnaway Study: The Cost of Denying Women Access to Abortion*




  








“If you read only one book about democracy, The Turnaway Study should be it. Why? Because without the power to make decisions about our own bodies, there is no democracy.” —Gloria Steinem

The “remarkable” (The New Yorker) landmark study of the consequences on women’s lives—emotional, physical, financial, professional, personal, and psychological—of receiving versus being denied an abortion that “should be required reading for every judge, member of Congress, and candidate for office—as well as anyone who hopes to better understand this complex and important issue” (Cecile Richards).

What happens when a woman seeking an abortion is turned away? To answer this question, Diana Greene Foster assembled a team of scientists—psychologists, epidemiologists, demographers, nurses, physicians, economists, sociologists, and public health researchers—to conduct a ten-year study. They followed a thousand women from across America, some of whom received abortions, some of whom were turned away. Now, for the first time, Dr. Foster presents the results of this landmark study in one extraordinary, groundbreaking book.

Judges, politicians, and pro-life advocates routinely defend their anti-abortion stance by claiming that abortion is physically risky and leads to depression and remorse. Dr. Foster’s data proves the opposite to be true. Foster documents the outcomes for women who received and were denied an abortion, analyzing the impact on their mental and physical health, their careers, their romantic relationships, and their other children, if they have them. Women who received an abortion were better off by almost every measure than women who did not, and five years after they receive an abortion, 99 percent of women do not regret it.

As the national debate around abortion intensifies, The Turnaway Study offers the first thorough, data-driven examination of the negative consequences for women who cannot get abortions and provides incontrovertible evidence to refute the claim that abortion harms women. Interwoven with the study findings are ten “engaging, in-depth” (Ms. Magazine) first-person narratives. Candid, intimate, and deeply revealing, they bring to life the women and the stories behind the science.

Revelatory, essential, and “particularly relevant now” (HuffPost), this is a must-read for anyone who cares about the impact of abortion and abortion restrictions on people’s lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*This Victorian Life: Modern Adventures in Nineteenth-Century Culture, Cooking, Fashion, and Technology *




  








Part memoir, part micro-history, this is an exploration of the present through the lens of the past.

We all know that the best way to study a foreign language is to go to a country where it's spoken, but can the same immersion method be applied to history? How do interactions with antique objects influence perceptions of the modern world?

From Victorian beauty regimes to nineteenth-century bicycles, custard recipes to taxidermy experiments, oil lamps to an ice box, Sarah and Gabriel Chrisman decided to explore nineteenth-century culture and technologies from the inside out. Even the deepest aspects of their lives became affected, and the more immersed they became in the late Victorian era, the more aware they grew of its legacies permeating the twenty-first century.

Most of us have dreamed of time travel, but what if that dream could come true? Certain universal constants remain steady for all people regardless of time or place. No matter where, when, or who we are, humans share similar passions and fears, joys and triumphs.

In her first book, Victorian Secrets, Chrisman recalled the first year she spent wearing a Victorian corset 24/7. In This Victorian Life, Chrisman picks up where Secrets left off and documents her complete shift into living as though she were in the nineteenth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Alaska: A Novel *












In this sweeping epic of the northernmost American frontier, James A. Michener guides us through Alaska’s fierce terrain and history, from the long-forgotten past to the bustling present. As his characters struggle for survival, Michener weaves together the exciting high points of Alaska’s story: its brutal origins; the American acquisition; the gold rush; the tremendous growth and exploitation of the salmon industry; the arduous construction of the Alcan Highway, undertaken to defend the territory during World War II. A spellbinding portrait of a human community fighting to establish its place in the world, Alaska traces a bold and majestic saga of the enduring spirit of a land and its people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*All Things Slip Away (Spookie Town Murder Mysteries Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here*.




  







All Things Slip Away, (the second book in the Spookie Town Murder Mysteries Series; third book: Ghosts Beneath Us; fourth book: Witches Among Us). Ten years ago Frank Lester, a Chicago homicide detective, thought he had rid himself forever of the Mud People Killer who’d kidnapped and murdered six people. Frank had shot him as he’d fled through a snowy night; had killed him, he believed, though a body was never found. But the killer wasn’t dead. He’d only been waiting to take his revenge on Frank and those he cares about now…ten years later. Frank retired early and is living back in his hometown of Spookie when the killer resurfaces to take up where he left off. Kidnapping more innocents and tormenting Frank and the people he cares about. Unless Frank and his artist girlfriend, Abigail Sutton, can find and stop him before he kills more people and perhaps both of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dog-Nabbed (Doodlebugged Mysteries Book 3) *




  








Laugh out loud with Doodle, the obedience-impaired labradoodle, whose nose always seems to get him in trouble.

This time, Doodle ends up having to go undercover, which, he learns, has nothing to do with blankets. Who knew?

It all starts when a trip to the Blue Ridge Mountains quickly turns dangerous. Molly tries to help a friend and runs smack into an unscrupulous man with a big secret. And Doodle discovers that while it’s no fun being lost in the woods, it can be worse to be found—by the wrong person.

A family friendly mystery perfect for dog lovers of all ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Monks Hood Murders: A 1920s murder mystery in the Yorkshire Dales (Heathcliff Lennox Book 5)*




  








A 1920s Murder Mystery in the depths of rural Yorkshire
Book 5 in the Heathcliff Lennox series

A scoundrel lies dying, he makes his confession; his sins were despicable, and he wants to atone for his wasted life. He bequeaths an invaluable gift to Monks Hood Abbey, an ancient monastery set in a lonely corner of the Yorkshire moors. But sin throws a long shadow and corruption crawls in its shade. Strangers come forward and lay claim to the monks' inheritance. The Abbot calls on Major Heathcliff Lennox and ex-Chief Inspector Swift to ask for their help.

They must go to Yorkshire to unravel the mayhem – but then there's mystery, and murder, and another adventure begins.

Major Heathcliff Lennox, ex-WW1 war pilot, six feet 3 inches, unruly dark blond hair, age around 30 - named after the hero of Wuthering Heights by his romantically minded mother - much to his great annoyance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Land of Wolves: A Longmire Mystery (Walt Longmire Mysteries Book 15)*




  








The new novel in Craig Johnson's beloved New York Times bestselling Longmire series.

"It's the scenery—and the big guy standing in front of the scenery—that keeps us coming back to Craig Johnson's lean and leathery mysteries." 
—The New York Times Book Review

Recovering from his harrowing experiences in Mexico, Sheriff Walt Longmire returns to Absaroka County, Wyoming, to lick his wounds and try once again to maintain justice in a place with grudges that go back generations. When a shepherd is found dead, Longmire suspects it could be suicide. But the shepherd's connection to the Extepares, a powerful family of Basque ranchers with a history of violence, leads the sheriff into an intricate investigation of a possible murder.

As Walt searches for information about the shepherd, he comes across strange carvings on trees, as well as play money coupons from inside Mallo Cup candies, which he interprets as messages from his spiritual guide, Virgil White Buffalo. Longmire doesn't know how these little blue cards are appearing, but Virgil usually reaches out if a child is in danger. So when a young boy with ties to the Extepare clan arrives in town, the stakes grow even higher.

Even more complicating, a renegade wolf has been haunting the Bighorn Mountains, and the townspeople are out for blood. With both a wolf and a killer on the loose, Longmire follows a twisting trail of evidence, leading to dark and shocking conclusions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder at the Book Club: A Gripping Crime Mystery that Will Keep You Guessing *




  








Something bad is brewing among a friendly group of book lovers: “A deliciously Agatha Christie-style mystery that sucks you in from the first page.” —Sibel Hodge, bestselling author of Look Behind You

Imagine nine women meeting. Tea and cake are on the coffee table. They’ve come together to share their love of books. They are friends. They trust each other. It’s a happy gathering. What could be more harmless?

Then scratch the surface and look closer. One is lonely. One is desperate. And one of them is a killer. When the body of a woman is discovered on a Cambridge common, DCI Barrett and DI Palmer are called in to investigate. But the motive behind the crime isn’t clear—and it all leads back to a book club. As the lies, volatile friendships, and tension among the group rise to the surface, DCI Barrett and DI Palmer must work out the motive and track down a cold-blooded killer. But just when they think they’re on the right track, a twist in the plot throws them off course . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in the Dark: A Gripping Crime Mystery Full of Twists *




  








Deadly secrets hides among the stacks of a quaint English bookshop in this “entertaining, tense, suspenseful and so well-written” mystery novel (John Nicholl, author of Mr. Nice).

When Tilly Edgely lands a position working at Ashton’s bookshop in Cambridge, England, she thinks she’s found her perfect job. But when she arrives to open the shop one winter’s morning, she discovers the body of her boss suspended from the ceiling, hanging by a rope around his neck. DCI Barrett and DI Palmer are called to the scene of appears to be an open and shut case of suicide. But nothing about this case is as simple as it first appears.

Barrett and Palmer soon find themselves searching for a twisted killer whose identity and motive are nearly impossible to trace. And just when they think they have the murderer in their sights, another body shows up—throwing the case wide open once again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*House of Correction: A Novel *




  








Named a New York Times Best Book to Give!
“This house of correction is booby-trapped with twists, the floors paved with trapdoors, quicksand churning in the garden. Enter if you dare.” –A.J. Finn, #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Woman in the Window

“Full of unexpected turns . . . Immensely satisfying.” – The New York Times Book Review
In this heart-pounding standalone thriller from bestselling author Nicci French, a woman accused of murder attempts to solve her own case from the confines of prison—but as she unravels the truth, everything is called into question, including her own certainty that she is innocent.

Tabitha is not a murderer.
When a body is discovered in Okeham, England, Tabitha is shocked to find herself being placed in handcuffs. It must be a mistake. She’d only recently moved back to her childhood hometown, not even getting a chance to reacquaint herself with the neighbors. How could she possibly be a murder suspect?

She knows she’s not.
As Tabitha is shepherded through the system, her entire life is picked apart and scrutinized —her history of depression and medications, her decision to move back to a town she supposedly hated . . . and of course, her past relationship with the victim, her former teacher. But most unsettling, Tabitha’s own memories of that day are a complete blur.

She thinks she’s not.
From the isolation of the correctional facility, Tabitha dissects every piece of evidence, every testimony she can get her hands on, matching them against her own recollections. But as dark, long-buried memories from her childhood come to light, Tabatha begins to question if she knows what kind of person she is after all. The world is convinced she’s a killer. Tabatha needs to prove them all wrong.

But what if she’s only lying to herself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Yesterday's Echo: A Novel (The Rick Cahill Series Book 1) *




  








Winner of the Anthony Award for Best First Novel

A dishonored ex-cop's desperate chance for redemption

While never convicted of his wife's murder, Rick was never exonerated either. Not by the police. Not by the media. Not even by himself. Eight years later, police suspicion and his own guilt remain over his responsibility in his wife's death.

When he meets Melody Malana, a beautiful yet secretive TV reporter, he sees a chance to love again. When she is arrested for murder and asks Rick for help, the former cop says no, but the rest of him says yes and he grasps at a chance for love and redemption.

Rick's attempt to help turns terribly wrong, and he, too, becomes a suspect in the murder and the target of a police manhunt. On the run, Rick encounters desperate people who will kill to keep their pasts buried.

Before Rick can save himself and bring down a murderer, he must confront the truth about his own past and untangle his feeling for a woman he can never fully trust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pure Murder *




  








A “compelling” deep dive into the case that rocked Houston, Texas: the horrific murder of two teenage girls—by the bestselling author of Strangler (Suzy Spencer, New York Times–bestselling author).

“We gotta kill ’em. They know what we look like.”

On a hot summer night in Houston, two teenage girls—bright, beautiful, success-bound friends—took a shortcut home from a friend’s apartment to make their curfew. They never reached their homes. The next morning, the families of the two girls began a frantic search, organizing friends and neighbors and posting thousands of fliers across the sprawling city. But not until an anonymous 911 call four days later were the bodies of Jennifer Ertman and Elizabeth Pena finally recovered. Their killers were soon rounded up—a brutal, unrepentant gang of teenage boys whose convictions should have put them behind bars for life. But in the halls of justice, nothing is ever a sure bet . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pretty Things: A Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Who’s really following you on social media? The scam of a lifetime brings together two wildly different women in this page-turning thriller about greed, legacy, and betrayal from the New York Times bestselling author of Watch Me Disappear.

An ID Book Club Selection • “It’s Dynasty meets Patricia Highsmith.”—The Washington Post

Nina once bought into the idea that her fancy liberal arts degree would lead to a fulfilling career. When that dream crashed, she turned to stealing from rich kids in L.A. alongside her wily Irish boyfriend, Lachlan. Nina learned from the best: Her mother was the original con artist, hustling to give her daughter a decent childhood despite their wayward life. But when her mom gets sick, Nina puts everything on the line to help her, even if it means running her most audacious, dangerous scam yet.

Vanessa is a privileged young heiress who wanted to make her mark in the world. Instead she becomes an Instagram influencer—traveling the globe, receiving free clothes and products, and posing for pictures in exotic locales. But behind the covetable façade is a life marked by tragedy. After a broken engagement, Vanessa retreats to her family’s sprawling mountain estate, Stonehaven: a mansion of dark secrets not just from Vanessa’s past, but from that of a lost and troubled girl named Nina.

Nina’s, Vanessa’s, and Lachlan’s paths collide here, on the cold shores of Lake Tahoe, where their intertwined lives give way to a winter of aspiration and desire, duplicity and revenge.

This dazzling, twisty, mesmerizing novel showcases acclaimed author Janelle Brown at her best, as two brilliant, damaged women try to survive the greatest game of deceit and destruction they will ever play.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Friends Like These: A Novel *




  








A GMA Buzz Pick 
“Kim McCreight's thrillers are smart, propulsive and impossible to put down." —Laura Dave, author of The Last Thing He Told Me

In this relentlessly twisty literary thriller from New York Times bestselling author Kimberly McCreight, a desperate intervention brings together a group of college friends 10 years after graduation—a reunion marked by lies, betrayal, and murder.

Coming Soon from Amblin Television

Six college friends have reunited for a glamorous weekend in the Catskills, a decade after a fatal accident that nearly destroyed them. Keith, once the ringleader of the group, was a handsome charmer on the fast track to success. Now he’s spiraling into addiction and stands at the edge of losing it all. This weekend is the last chance to save him.

But Keith, it turns out, is not the only one who needs saving.

By dawn on Sunday morning, a car has been found deep in the woods—one of the friends is dead, another is missing. When a local detective turns up to investigate, it’s clear the group is hiding something ominous.
Haunted by her sister’s murder years ago, Detective Julia Scutt has her own share of problems. But she’s a skilled detective, and knows a rehearsed story when she hears one. It is up to Julia to untangle a decade-long web of friendship, lies and betrayals to discover the truth. But first she needs to face her own past—including the secrets that could, in the end, offer the key to everything.

A story of unconditional love, obsession, and the sometimes-impossible choices we have to make in the name of loyalty, Friends Like These is a relentlessly twisty, roller-coaster of a novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cult of Darkness *




  








A seaside paradise. An endless war. Everyone pays in blood.

The cartels in Mexico have splintered, triggering violent conflict over control of the illicit drug trade. One has risen to power above all others with its brutal methods: The Riviera. Led by a shadowy figure known only as Kukulkan, this powerful cartel has become the main source of Fentanyl, a synthetic opioid fifty times more potent than heroin. As mutilated bodies appear on the pristine white sands of local beach communities, investors fear for the worst…their time of peaceful prosperity has come to an end.

When the only son of a wealthy family goes missing in the heart of Mexico’s Yucatan Peninsula, Alex Schofield is sent in to find him. A highly trained ex-Delta soldier, he’s the best man for the job. There’s only one catch: he has sworn to never kill again.

Amid the escalating conflict, a darkness grows among the dense forests and Maya ruins. As the search brings Schofield closer, he must confront his own violent past and decide if bloodshed is once again, the only way.

In this riveting adventure thriller, D.W. Whitlock explores the darker aspects of the human soul and the struggle to do what’s right in a shadowy world defined by violence and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The System: A Novel *




  








Gripping, meticulously researched, and smartly plotted, I devoured this brilliant novel over the course of a weekend.” —Paula Hawkins, author of Into the Water

“Fascinating, moving, and so very, very real. It grabbed me by the heart and mind from page one and never let me go.” —Marcia Clark, author of The Final Judgment

An electrifying, multi-voiced thriller tackling our criminal justice system, from the writer Michael Connelly has called “one of our most gifted novelists.”

On December 6, 1993, a drug dealer called Scrappy is shot and left for dead on the lawn outside her mother’s house in South Central Los Angeles. Augie, a heroin addict, witnesses the whole thing—before he steals all the drugs on her person, as well as the gun that was dropped at the scene. When Augie gets busted, he names local gang members Wizard and Dreamer the shooters.

But only one of them is guilty.

A search of Wizard and Dreamer’s premises uncovers the gun that was used in the shooting, and a warrant goes out for their arrest. They know it’s a frame-up, but the word from the gang is to keep their mouths shut and face the charges.

With these two off the streets and headed for jail, Dreamer’s friend Little, the unlikeliest of new gang members, is given one job: discover how the gun got moved, and why.

Played out in the streets, precincts, jails, and courtrooms of Los Angeles, Ryan Gattis's The System is the harrowing story of a crime—from moments before the bullets are fired, to the verdict and its violent aftershocks—told through the vivid chorus of those involved, guilty, the innocent, and everyone in between.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Licensed to Thrill 1: Hunt For Jack Reacher Series Thrillers Books 1-3 (Diane Capri’s Licensed to Thrill Sets)*




  








“Intricate and Ingenious. Make some coffee. You’ll read all night.” -- Lee ChildSPECIAL PRICE on Licensed to Thrill 1 contains the first 3 Hunt for Jack Reacher thrillers from award-winning USA Today and New York Times Bestselling Author Diane Capri!

More than 1,500 5-Star Reviews on the books in this set!

THIS COLLECTION CONTAINS 3 #1 Bestselling Titles and Bonuses:

Full Novel: Don't Know Jack (approximately 80,000 words)
Full Novella: Jack in a Box (approximately 9,000 words)
Full Novella: Jack and Kill (approximately 11,000 words)
Bonuses: Reacher Report from Lee Child AND Two Diane Capri Essays about the Hunt for Jack Reacher Series

Don't Know Jack - It's been a while since we first met Lee Child's Jack Reacher in Killing Floor. Fifteen years later, Reacher still lives off the grid, until trouble finds him, and then he does whatever it takes, much to the delight of readers and the dismay of villains. Now someone big is looking for him. Who? And why? Hunting Jack Reacher is a dangerous business, as FBI Special Agents Kim Otto and Carlos Gaspar are about to find out. By-the-book hunters who know when it's necessary to break the rules, but they Don't Know Jack. Is he friend or enemy? Only the secrets hidden in Margrave, Georgia will tell them.

Jack in a Box - After Margrave, Otto and Gaspar tried to take a weekend break, but Jack Reacher had out of the box plans. Where do Otto and Gaspar turn next?

Jack and Kill - FBI Agents Kim Otto and Carlos Gaspar get a lead on Jack Reacher. New Hope, Virginia, welcomed him yesterday. What trouble finds him there and who will end up dead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Renegade (The Ryker Returns Thrillers) *




  








The secret agent returns in an action-packed thriller that’s “an adrenaline shot right to the heart.” Over a million books sold in the original series! (The Best Thriller Books)

James Ryker, a veteran intelligence agent now freelancer, working for the secretive Joint Intelligence agency on an op-by-op basis, finds himself embroiled in a complicated mission that will test him to his limit.

When a simple surveillance mission goes awry and the key target is kidnapped in broad daylight in a busy London square, Ryker knows he has his work cut out.

Ryker is tasked with figuring out what went wrong. But when his good friend Sam Moreno disappears without a trace, the mission becomes more personal than he could have imagined.

Torn between toeing the government line, and finding the answers he needs, Ryker realizes there’s only one way to find those responsible and to punish them . . . His way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Outsider (The Ryker Returns Thrillers)*




  








James Ryker stumbles into a chilling conspiracy in a small Norwegian town . . .

Travelling through frozen north Norway, Ryker isn’t looking for trouble, but he has a habit of finding it. After a near miss on the road with a young moped driver, a local policeman assists the teenager and encourages Ryker on his way. But when Ryker travels to the nearby small town of Blodstein—only to be warded off by the locals when he asks questions about the boy he nearly killed—his instincts as a longtime intelligence agent fire.

Ryker is determined to find out who the boy is, and where he has gone, but soon finds himself pulling at the edges of a conspiracy that threatens to erupt with blood and violence. Unless he can determine the truth and put an end to it all. But as the outsider, is there anyone he can trust?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vigilante (The Ryker Returns Thrillers) *




  








From the author of The Red Cobra, a new thriller featuring a spy on a journey across Europe in search of a killer . . .

James Ryker thought he’d gotten the gangsters out of the Norwegian town of Blodstein, so when he hears of a wave of murders, it gets his attention. Then he discovers that an unidentified teenager has been found dead in Crete, and the description of the victim raises an alarm—could the boy be Henrik Svenson, who Ryker had once rescued in Blodstein?

To get some answers, Ryker heads for Athens—and meets the seductive but duplicitous Eleni. Soon the search begins for a known associate of the elusive Eastern European drug kingpin known only as Jesper. But just as it looks like he’s about to get a break in the case, Ryker finds himself in jail for murder.

Someone is setting him up—and after two Russian agents visit him in prison, things take a turn he never expected . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Perfect Storm: A True Story of Men Against the Sea *








"There is nothing imaginary about Junger's book; it is all terrifyingly, awesomely real." —Los Angeles Times


It was the storm of the century, boasting waves over one hundred feet high—a tempest created by so rare a combination of factors that meteorologists deemed it "the perfect storm." In a book that has become a classic, Sebastian Junger explores the history of the fishing industry, the science of storms, and the candid accounts of the people whose lives the storm touched. The Perfect Storm is a real-life thriller that makes us feel like we've been caught, helpless, in the grip of a force of nature beyond our understanding or control.


Winner of the American Library Association's 1998 Alex Award.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Endurance: An Epic of Polar Adventure *




  








The legendary tale of Ernest Shackleton's grueling Antarctic expedition, recounted in riveting first-person detail by the captain of HMS Endurance.


"You seriously mean to tell me that the ship is doomed?" asked Frank Worsley, commander of the Endurance, stuck impassably in Antarctic ice packs. "What the ice gets," replied Sir Ernest Shackleton, the expedition's unflappable leader, "the ice keeps." It did not, however, get the ship's twenty-five crew members, all of whom survived an eight-hundred-mile voyage across sea, land, and ice to South Georgia, the nearest inhabited island.


First published in 1931, Endurance tells the full story of that doomed 1914-16 expedition and incredible rescue, as well as relating Worsley's further adventures fighting U-boats in the Great War, sailing the equally treacherous waters of the Arctic, and making one final (and successful) assault on the South Pole with Shackleton. It is a tale of unrelenting high adventure and a tribute to one of the most inspiring and courageous leaders of men in the history of exploration.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Western Front: A History of the Great War, 1914-1918 *




  








The Telegraph • Best Books of the Year

The Times of London • Best Books of the Year

A panoramic history of the savage combat on the Western Front between 1914 and 1918 that came to define modern warfare.

The Western Front evokes images of mud-spattered men in waterlogged trenches, shielded from artillery blasts and machine-gun fire by a few feet of dirt. This iconic setting was the most critical arena of the Great War, a 400-mile combat zone stretching from Belgium to Switzerland where more than three million Allied and German soldiers struggled during four years of almost continuous combat. It has persisted in our collective memory as a tragic waste of human life and a symbol of the horrors of industrialized warfare.


In this epic narrative history, the first volume in a groundbreaking trilogy on the Great War, acclaimed military historian Nick Lloyd captures the horrific fighting on the Western Front beginning with the surprise German invasion of Belgium in August 1914 and taking us to the Armistice of November 1918. Drawing on French, British, German, and American sources, Lloyd weaves a kaleidoscopic chronicle of the Marne, Passchendaele, the Meuse-Argonne, and other critical battles, which reverberated across Europe and the wider war. From the trenches where men as young as 17 suffered and died, to the headquarters behind the lines where Generals Haig, Joffre, Hindenburg, and Pershing developed their plans for battle, Lloyd gives us a view of the war both intimate and strategic, putting us amid the mud and smoke while at the same time depicting the larger stakes of every encounter. He shows us a dejected Kaiser Wilhelm II—soon to be eclipsed in power by his own generals—lamenting the botched Schlieffen Plan; French soldiers piling atop one another in the trenches of Verdun; British infantryman wandering through the frozen wilderness in the days after the Battle of the Somme; and General Erich Ludendorff pursuing a ruthless policy of total war, leading an eleventh-hour attack on Reims even as his men succumbed to the Spanish Flu.


As Lloyd reveals, far from a site of attrition and stalemate, the Western Front was a simmering, dynamic “cauldron of war” defined by extraordinary scientific and tactical innovation. It was on the Western Front that the modern technologies—machine guns, mortars, grenades, and howitzers—were refined and developed into effective killing machines. It was on the Western Front that chemical warfare, in the form of poison gas, was first unleashed. And it was on the Western Front that tanks and aircraft were introduced, causing a dramatic shift away from nineteenth-century bayonet tactics toward modern combined arms, reinforced by heavy artillery, that forever changed the face of war.


Brimming with vivid detail and insight, The Western Front is a work in the tradition of Barbara Tuchman and John Keegan, Rick Atkinson and Antony Beevor: an authoritative portrait of modern warfare and its far-reaching human and historical consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*All Blood Runs Red: The Legendary Life of Eugene Bullard-Boxer, Pilot, Soldier, Spy *




  








Winner of the Gold Medal for Memoir/Biography from the Military Writers Society of America

A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice

“A whale of a tale, told clearly and quickly. I read the entire book in almost one sitting.”—Thomas E. Ricks, New York Times Book Review

The incredible story of the first African American military pilot, who went on to become a Paris nightclub impresario, a spy in the French Resistance and an American civil rights pioneer

Eugene Bullard lived one of the most fascinating lives of the twentieth century. The son of a former slave and an indigenous Creek woman, Bullard fled home at the age of eleven to escape the racial hostility of his Georgia community. When his journey led him to Europe, he garnered worldwide fame as a boxer, and later as the first African American fighter pilot in history.

After the war, Bullard returned to Paris a celebrated hero. But little did he know that the dramatic, globe-spanning arc of his life had just begun.

All Blood Runs Red is the inspiring untold story of an American hero, a thought-provoking chronicle of the twentieth century and a portrait of a man who came from nothing and by his own courage, determination, gumption, intelligence and luck forged a legendary life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Poles in Defence of Britain: A Day-by-Day Chronology of Polish Day and Night Fighter Pilot Operations: July 1940–June 1941 *




  








The little-known WWII story of the Polish Air Force fliers who played a crucial role in the Battle of Britain and beyond.

To the Polish volunteers who flew and fought so brilliantly and tenaciously throughout the Battle of Britain, the United Kingdom was known as “Last Hope Island.” Many lost their lives, such as Antoni Ostowicz. Many achieved glory and became aces—such as Glowacki, Skalski, and Witorzenc. The RAF came to depend on these men, with over one hundred Polish pilots supporting almost thirty fighter squadrons, most especially 302, 303, and 307 (night fighter).

The result of years of research, Robert Gretzyngier’s book includes detailed combat descriptions, personal accounts from combat reports, memoirs, and diaries from the Polish, British, and German perspective, with in-depth biographical data of all Polish pilots, including full RAF and PAF careers and much tabular material in appendix form.

Poles in Defence of Britain is a tremendous account of Polish contribution in those hectic days before the RAF began to take the offensive across the Channel, with many previously unpublished photographs from private collections.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*General Leemy's Circus (Illustrated): A Navigator’s Story Of The Twentieth Air Force In World War II *




  






General Leemy's Circus: A Navigator's Story of the Twentieth Air Force In World War II is the action-packed account of the fearless men who flew the Superforts, the B-29's of General Curtis Lemay's XXI Bomber Command.

The navigator's role was a critical one and involved making complex directional calculations during the chaos of combat. Author Earl Snyder was a whiz at steering pilots through sorties and skirmishes and had a knack for thinking on the fly in the middle of the storm. His renowned navigational skills earned him a place in Lemay's Circus and the critical series of bombings of Japan that ended World War 2.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/18/22.

Currently $1.

*Black Sheep: The Life of Pappy Boyington (Library of Naval Biography) *




  







The turbulent life of Gregory Pappy Boyington, the top U.S. Marine ace of the Pacific, is captured in memorable detail by the acclaimed author of One Square Mile of Hell: The Battle of Tarawa. Wukovits pulls no punches in describing the controversial World War II fighter pilot, who was a hero to some, and a villain to others in the Corps. Boyington was a little of each as this biography of the legendary but complex figure shows. The book details the Marine s early life with abusive parents and frequent moves and his early military career and service with the Flying Tigers in Burma and China. His feats as a Corsair pilot in the South Pacific and his time in Japanese prison camps are also given full coverage. Wukovits contends that Boyington performed miserably when shunted to the sidelines and amassed a spotty record with the Flying Tigers because they treated him as an outsider. He excelled, however, when others looked to him for advice. When put in command of the Black Sheep Squadron, where the men considered him a teacher and leader, he triumphed, making his squadron the most effective in the Pacific. Called one of the preeminent historians of the Pacific War, Wukovits paints a complete portrait of Boyington that allows readers to understand the colorful World War II ace as never before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/19/22.

Currently $1.

*Lights Over Cloud Lake *




  








*Gone Girl meets The X-Files in this Sci-Fi Thriller*

Cloud Lake is a hotspot for UFO sightings.

Jessica Carver may have encountered one the night she disappeared.

This is her story.

Reporter Eva Heart is sent to Cloud Lake to write an exposé on flying saucer sightings, a subject she is extremely familiar with.

Nearly twenty years ago, Eva, then known as Jessica Carver, went missing, only to appear a week later, confused and frightened. A man went to jail for the crime.

Now Eva must face demons from her past as she meets both old and new friends along the way. Will her real identity be exposed? Can history truly repeat itself?

Join Jessica as she discovers the truth about her childhood in Lights Over Cloud Lake, the newest novel from the author of the best-selling Survivors series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Destiny Lost: A Military Science Fiction Space Opera Epic (Aeon 14: The Orion War Book 1) *




  








*An ancient general, and a woman running from her destiny...*

Sera leads a simple life.

A little smuggling, some drinking contests, and captaining her star freighter, Sabrina. But when she picks up a mysterious shipping container on Coburn Station, things begin to go wrong. She finds herself at odds with The Mark, a dangerous pirate organization that wants the cargo on her ship.

Inside the container she not only finds a woman, but a secret thought lost millennia ago. The woman is Tanis Richards, and she knows the location of the Intrepid, a missing colony ship from humanity's golden age.

Sera knows how to help Tanis and the Intrepid. But to do that, she will need to reveal a secret that will pull her back into a life she left long ago. A life from which she was exiled in shame and disgrace.

Tanis doesn't trust Sera; and Sabrina's rag-tag crew is nothing like what she's used to, but she's going to have to rely on them to avoid capture and get back to the Intrepid. As Tanis and Sera battle pirates and interstellar governments, the two women forge a friendship that will forever shape the destiny of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Cleaner, the Cat and the Space Station (The Shantivira Book 1) *




  








*What if a secret alien space station orbited the Earth, protecting us from extra-terrestrial invasion?*
A heart-warming adventure featuring a sparklingly diverse cast and some shape-shifting space demons.
Nineteen-year-old orphan Hanna has survived the five years since she left Ethiopia for London by working illegally as a cleaner. But when tragedy strikes, her life almost comes to an abrupt end. Help arrives in a surprising form and Hanna is warmly welcomed into an unconventional new family: a school for human recruits to the Shantivira, the alien space station which secretly protects the Earth from extra-terrestrial invasion.

Lucy, an automotive engineer from the UK, is riding on Dartmoor when a strange being appears out of the mist and offers her the chance to train as a pilot on the Shantivira. Unnerved, Lucy’s instinct is to refuse. But then she is approached by representatives of an organisation claiming the Shantivira’s motives are more sinister, and they persuade her to become their spy.

As Hanna and Lucy each discover more about the Shantivira and the aliens behind it, they must examine their loyalties and make the right decisions to protect their respective loved ones – and the Earth.

This imaginative blend of fantasy and science fiction explores the gap between our society in the twenty-first century and what it needs to become – if we want to still be here in the thirty-first century. A must-read for fans of Celtic folklore, Tolkien, Ursula Le Guin, Nnedi Okorafor, Douglas Adams and Becky Chambers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Vampire Wish: The Complete Series (Dark World: The Vampire Wish) *




  








Magic. Romance. Adventure. And twists you’ll never see coming.

For Annika Pearce, winter break with her family was usually a boring affair. Not this year. Everything changes in an instant when vampires attack Annika’s family and abduct her to the hidden kingdom of the Vale.

In the Vale, her normal life is turned upside down. Her role? To give blood whenever vampires demand.

As Annika desperately searches for a way to escape, she meets a mysterious stranger named Jake who captures her heart and might be her only hope. But as Annika peels back the layers of the mystery surrounding her abduction, she learns that things aren’t as they seem. Everyone seems to be hiding a secret. Including Jake.

It turns out that his name isn't even Jake.

It's Jacen.

And he's a vampire.

A vampire prince.

With time running out, Annika races to unravel the mystery of the Vale—and decide who to trust. With her heart pulling her in one direction, and her instincts in another, she faces an impossible decision.

How far is she willing to go to escape the vampire kingdom?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Book of Koli (The Rampart Trilogy 1) *




  








"This is a beautiful book. Gripping, engaging, and absolutely worth the time it takes to burrow yourself into its reality. I can't recommend it highly enough." —Seanan McGuire

The first in a masterful new trilogy from acclaimed author M. R. Carey, The Book of Koli begins the story of a young boy on a journey through a strange and deadly world of our making. 

Everything that lives hates us...

Beyond the walls of the small village of Mythen Rood lies an unrecognizable landscape. A place where overgrown forests are filled with choker trees and deadly seeds that will kill you where you stand. And if they don't get you, one of the dangerous shunned men will.

Koli has lived in Mythen Rood his entire life. He believes the first rule of survival is that you don't venture too far beyond the walls.

He's wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Domino: Strays: A Marvel Heroines Novel *




  








Sharp-witted, luck-wrangling mercenary Domino takes on both a dangerous cult and her own dark past, in this explosive introduction to the new series of Marvel prose novels

The job: infiltrate a Chicago conman’s cult to liberate some brainwashed twins. For former X-Force operative Domino, that’s a flat “no”. Fanatics are bad news. She still suffers from nightmares about Project Armageddon, the Super-Soldier program that wrecked her life and destroyed her family. If only she’d had someone to help her back then, someone… like her. Maybe it is time to finally face those demons. With her mutant powers she can turn even the worst of situations to her advantage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Outlaw: Relentless: A Marvel Heroines Novel *




  








Super-powered mercenary Outlaw is always ready for a fight, but when her own mind is being stolen from her, she’ll have to find a new way to defeat the bad guys, in this fast-paced Marvel Heroines adventure.

Inez Temple, aka Outlaw, is a key member of Domino’s mercenary team, the Posse, but when a job goes sideways Outlaw finds herself on the outside, and in an alarming state. A merc in her line of work needs to be sharp, but Inez’s mind is slipping away from her. Mutant-hating telepath Johnny Dee is robbing her of the only things she’s ever counted on: her wits and her courage, and worse – her very identity. Inez’s bloody revenge will take her on a chase through the Texas desert and a labyrinth of her own worst memories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Body: or, How Hope Confronts Her Shadow and Calls the Flutter Girl to Flight *




  








You will never see your body the same again.
Hope hates her body. She always has. The fact that she’s a graphic artist who manipulates images of women’s bodies for a living only makes matters worse.
Hope’s teenage niece, Lana, has a physique Photoshop can’t touch. But in her dance world, finesse in motion requires mastery of body, which, for Lana, spirals into obsession.
Looking into the mirror, Hope and Lana have in mind a continually altering ideal of beauty defined always as thinner than they are in the moment.
Hope turns to her preternaturally trim friend, Lilith, for help. Comedy ensues as Hope mimics Lilith’s alpha female style, storming through life solving her problems and losing weight—that is until her new inauthentic persona leads to catastrophe. At her lowest, Hope meets Joy, a quirky mentor offering ancient truths of physical health and spiritual peace that will change Hope’s and Lana’s lives forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Truth or Tequila: A steamy romantic comedy (The Grand Slam Series Book 1) *




  








A steamy romantic comedy about timing, temptation, and way too much tequila. Seb’s the most famous baseball player in the world. Sophie’s not impressed. Game on.

Sophie
When we graduated from college, my friends and I made a pact that we would only play this stupid game five more times—at each of our bachelorette parties. Tonight’s number four and it couldn’t come at a worse time. I have a meeting with a new client tomorrow. I can’t be hungover. Unfortunately, I’ve never played this game without ending up that way. I’m already at a disadvantage with the client. It’s the professional baseball team in town. I’m not much of a sports fan. I don’t even know who the players are, but I guess I’ll worry about that tomorrow. Tonight, it seems that, once again, I’m destined for tequila and bad decisions.

Seb
Don’t get me wrong, I like being a professional athlete. I just wish it didn’t come with so much fame. People are always staring at me and tonight’s no exception. All eyes are on me as I walk into the bar—except for one pair. And they’re attached to a gorgeous woman. When she finally looks up from her phone, she catches me ogling her and rolls her eyes. I don’t think she has any idea who I am. Damn, that turns me on. I spend most of the night trying to figure out how to talk to her when suddenly she lands in my lap. She’s playing a drinking game with her friends and has to get me to kiss her to win. I want to kiss her—passionately—but not when she’s this flat-out drunk. I’d at least like her to remember our first kiss.

The Next Day
Sophie

I’m painfully hungover. All I want to do is get done with this meeting, so I can go home and have my friends tell me about the guy I tried to drunkenly seduce last night. All I remember are his eyes—his soft, beautiful eyes. I’m on the field with my new client watching the players practice when the catcher jumps up from behind the plate and starts walking toward me. When he pulls up his mask, the eyes I’ve been thinking about all morning are staring at me. “Sophie?” he says as a smile starts curling at the corners of his mouth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Papillon (P.S.) *




  








“A modern classic of courage and excitement.” —The New Yorker • The source for the iconic prison-escape film starring Steve McQueen

Henri Charrière, nicknamed "Papillon," for the butterfly tattoo on his chest, was convicted in Paris in 1931 of a murder he did not commit. Sentenced to life imprisonment in the penal colony of French Guiana, he became obsessed with one goal: escape. After planning and executing a series of treacherous yet failed attempts over many years, he was eventually sent to the notorious prison, Devil's Island, a place from which no one had ever escaped . . . until Papillon. His flight to freedom remains one of the most incredible feats of human cunning, will, and endurance ever undertaken.

Charrière's astonishing autobiography, Papillon, was first published in France to instant acclaim in 1968, more than twenty years after his final escape. Since then, it has become a treasured classic--the gripping, shocking, ultimately uplifting odyssey of an innocent man who would not be defeated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Nation Unmade by War (TomDispatch Books) *




  








“In his searing new book . . . Engelhardt has composed a requiem for a nation turned upside down by the relentless pursuit of global power” (Karen J. Greenberg, author of Rogue Justice: The Making of the Security State).

As veteran author Tom Engelhardt argues, despite having a more massive, technologically advanced, and better-funded military than any other power on the planet, in the last decade and a half of constant war across the greater Middle East and parts of Africa, the United States has won nothing. Its unending wars, in fact, have only contributed to a world growing more chaotic by the second.

“The violence, destruction, and suffering resulting from the imperial arrogance of Bush, Cheney, and cohorts have proceeded on their shocking course while most Americans, Tom Engelhardt writes, were ‘only half paying attention.’ Regular readers of his incisive, lucid, and brutally informative columns could not fail to pay attention and to be appalled at what was revealed. Their impact is all the more forceful in this collection, which casts a brilliant and horrifying light on a sordid chapter of history, far from closed.” —Noam Chomsky, leading public intellectual and author of Hopes and Prospects


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Between Sisters: A Novel *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER •“Bestselling author [Kristin] Hannah [brings] snap and a lot of warmth to a familiar lesson: that contentment comes from accepting each other’s flaws.”—People

Years ago, Meghann Dontess made a terrible choice that cost her everything, including the love of her sister, Claire. Now, Meghann is a highly successful attorney who doesn’t believe in intimacy—until she meets the one man who can change her mind. Claire Cavenaugh has fallen in love for the first time in her life. As her wedding day approaches, she prepares to face her strong-willed older sister. Reunited after more than two decades apart, these two women who believe they have nothing in common will try to become what they never were: a family. Tender, funny, bittersweet, and moving, Between Sisters skillfully explores the profound joys and sorrows shared by sisters, the mistakes made in the name of love, and the promise of redemption—all beautifully told by acclaimed author Kristin Hannah.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Witcher Upper (Magical Renovation Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Clementine thought she had escaped the past...boy, was she wrong.*



Southern gal Clementine Cooke is busy. The house renovation business she runs with her best friend in the small town of Peachwood, Alabama, is thriving. That is until Clementine discovers her partner dead, encased in poured concrete.

It looks like murder. Clementine starts to investigate, quickly realizing that not only had her so-called best friend spent years lying to her, but plenty of folks wanted her dead--from the unionized wizard mafia to the old lady quilting club. But even with haters coming out of the woodwork, Clementine finds herself fighting off suspicion. She must locate the killer before the local police chief tosses her in jail and throws away the key.

With no one to turn to, she enlists the help of a wizard suffering from amnesia. But there's a hitch--he might not remember who he is, but Clementine does, and for her own reasons, she’s not talking.

Can Clementine clear her name and save her business? Or will this be one magical renovation that winds up in demolition?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mystery at Magpie Lodge: An absolutely gripping cozy mystery novel (An Eve Mallow Mystery Book 7) *




  








After the black sheep of the Fulton family is found dead, the village of Saxford St Peter is quick to blame it on his past misdeeds. But Eve Mallow is on the hunt for someone closer to home…

When the down-on-his-luck Emory Fulton moves into crumbling Magpie Lodge, and starts running historical tours, the locals are none too pleased. He’s inventing grisly tales about their lovely little village, and disturbing everyone’s peace.

But then he’s found dead in his bath, and everyone is suddenly running scared. Could something strange be happening? After all, the murder mirrors one of Fulton’s stories about Saxford’s dark past…

But Eve Mallow is sure the answers lie in much more recent events.

Accompanied by her stalwart dachshund sidekick Gus, she starts to dig a little deeper. Could it be Fulton’s snobbish bigwig brother, or the suspicious local academic? Why was his goddaughter handing him mysterious parcels, and why wouldn’t his sister-in-law let him in her house?

As Eve unravels the secrets of the living and the dead, one thing is for sure: Fulton was a haunted, hunted man. And if Eve doesn’t crack the case soon, she might find whoever wanted to keep Fulton quiet on her trail too…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder on Bamboo Lane (An Officer Ellie Rush Mystery Book 1) *




  








Trouble awaits rookie LAPD Officer Ellie Rush as she patrols the mean streets of Los Angeles on her bicycle…

Bike cop Ellie Rush dreams of becoming a homicide detective, but it’s still a shock when the first dead body she encounters on the job is that of a former college classmate.

At the behest of her Aunt Cheryl, the highest-ranking Asian-American officer in the LAPD (a source of pride for Ellie’s grandmother, but annoyance to her mom), Ellie becomes tangled in the investigation of the coed’s murder—with equal parts help and hindrance from her nosy best friend, her over-involved ex-boyfriend, a smoldering detective, and seemingly everyone else in her extended family…only to uncover secrets that a killer may go to any lengths to ensure stay hidden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Haunting in New Orleans: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset *




  








A riveting new haunted house mystery that will keep you guessing until the end!

In a small town outside of New Orleans, rests a hallowed estate shrouded in secrecy… Mystery and horror surround a long-abandoned Victorian House, seemingly forgotten by the town. What was thought to be a new beginning for Mackenzie Blake's problems soon devolves into an endless nightmare of hidden secrets and a troubled past best left unturned.

The Haunting of the Briar Rose

Jules is recovering from a recent failure when her mysterious uncle makes her an offer she can’t refuse: restore his bed and breakfast the Briar Rose.

When Jules inherits the Briar Rose bed and breakfast from her strange and mysterious uncle, she thinks it will be the opportunity of a lifetime for her and her husband, Paul. But Jules and Paul soon discover that the Briar Rose holds many secrets: one of them about the murders that took place a year prior, when two of the guests never checked out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl and the Deadly Express (Emma Griffin® FBI Mystery Book 5)*




  








On board an unstoppable train the truth of the past finally unfolds, but will it be at the expense of everyone’s life on board the deadly express?
FBI agent Emma Griffin is starting to get her life back on track.
But as she gets used to the changes in her career and settling into her personal life, questions about her past continue to haunt her.

When a mysterious letter appears from Feathered Nest asking Emma to help, suspicion arises.
She’s being lured onto the train and she doesn’t know why.
But she can’t ignore it.
This is her fight, and she won’t back down.
With Sam on the train an hour behind her, Emma begins the journey. Four hours closed in the train.
A strange fellow passenger and a note appearing at her seat send her into an empty passenger car, where she finds the body of a murdered man, and a message addressed to her.
Warned not to call police or let the train stop for any reason,
Emma is drawn into a sick and twisted game where the painful memories of her family are used to taunt and threaten her.

The minutes tick by, bringing her closer to destruction.
A huge storm is brewing, and Emma must face it head on if she wants to survive long enough to learn the hidden secrets of her past.

The Girl and the Deadly Express is the fifth book in the Emma Griffin Mystery series, it can be read as a standalone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Dying Hour (Jason Wade mystery Series Book 1) *




  








The Dying Hour introduces Jason Wade, a rookie crime reporter with The Seattle Mirror, a loner who grew up in the shadow of a brewery in one of the city's blue-collar neighborhoods. At The Seattle Mirror, he is competing for the single full-time job being offered through the paper's intense intern program. But unlike the program's other young reporters, who attended big name schools and worked at other big metro dailies, Wade put himself through community college, and lacked the same experience.

Wade struggles with his haunting past as he pursues the story of Karen Harding, a college student whose car was found abandoned on a lonely stretch of highway in the Pacific Northwest. How could this beloved young woman with the altruistic nature simply vanish?

Wade battles mounting odds and cut-throat competition to unearth the truth behind Karen Harding's disturbing case. Her disappearance is a story he cannot give up, never realizing the toll it could exact from him. The Dying Hour is a bone-chilling, mesmerizing page-turner that introduces readers to an all-too-human young hero who journeys into the darkest regions of the human heart to confront a nightmare.

The International Thriller Writers (ITW), selected The Dying Hour as a finalist for a Thriller Award for Best Paperback Original, 2006.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cursed (Henning Juul Book 4) *




  








When a woman fails to return from a retreat in Italy, investigative journalist Henning Juul discovers that she never left Oslo ... and her disappearance leads to a chilling case that has unexpected and devastating links to the past.

'One of the most unusual and intense talents in the field' Barry Forshaw, Independent

'A sophisticated and suspenseful tale' Jessica Mann, Literary Review

'Suspenseful, dark and gritty ... this is a must-read' Booklist

––––––––––––––––––––––––

What secret would you kill to protect?

When Hedda Hellberg fails to return from a retreat in Italy, her husband discovers that his wife's life is tangled in mystery. Hedda never left Oslo, the retreat has no record of her and, what's more, she appears to be connected to the death of an old man, gunned down on the first day of the hunting season in the depths of the Swedish forests.

Henning Juul becomes involved in the case when his ex-wife joins in the search for the missing woman, and the estranged pair find themselves enmeshed both in the murky secrets of one of Sweden's wealthiest families, and in the painful truths surrounding the death of their own son.

When their lives are threatened, Juul is prepared to risk everything to uncover a sinister maze of secrets that ultimately leads to the dark heart of European history.

Chilling, gritty and unputdownable, Cursed marks the return of one of Norway's finest crime writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Killed (Henning Juul Book 5) *




  








Investigative journalist Henning Juul follows a dangerous trail to find his young son's murderer, in the explosive, heart-breaking finale to the international, bestselling Henning Juul series.

'Outstanding' Ragnar JÓnasson

'A gripping narrative that begs comparison to Stieg Larsson' Bookpage

'Satisfyingly tense and dark ... a deep and complex book' Sunday Times

––––––––––––––––––––––––

Crime reporter Henning Juul thought his life was over when his young son was murdered. But that was only the beginning...

Determined to find his son's killer, Henning doggedly follows an increasingly dangerous trail, where dark hands from the past emerge to threaten everything. His ex-wife Nora is pregnant with another man's child, his sister Trine is implicated in the fire that killed his son and, with everyone he thought he could trust seemingly hiding something, Henning has nothing to lose ... except his own life.

Packed with tension and unexpected twists, Killed is the long-awaited finale of one of the darkest, most chilling and emotive series you may ever read. Someone will be killed. But who?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mother Knows Best: A Novel of Suspense *




  








One of POPSUGAR’s Top 15 Medical Thrillers
One of REAL SIMPLE’s 35 Chilling Psychological Thrillers

A mother’s worst nightmare, a chance at redemption, and a deadly secret that haunts a family across the generations—“the psychological thriller everyone will be talking about” (Lisa Scottaline)

There's only room for one mother in this family.

Claire Abrams’s dreams became a nightmare when she passed on a genetic mutation that killed her little boy. Now she wants a second chance to be a mother, and finds it in Robert Nash, a maverick fertility doctor who works under the radar with Jillian Hendricks, a cunning young scientist bent on making her mark—and seducing her boss.

Claire, Robert, and Jillian work together to create the world’s first baby with three genetic parents—an unprecedented feat that could eliminate inherited disease. But when word of their illegal experiment leaks to the wrong person, Robert escapes into hiding with the now-pregnant Claire, leaving Jillian to serve out a prison sentence that destroys her future.

Ten years later, a spunky girl named Abigail begins to understand that all is not right with the reclusive man and woman she knows as her parents. But the family’s problems are only beginning. Jillian, hardened by a decade of jealousy and loss, has returned—and nothing will stop her from reuniting with the man and daughter who should have been hers.

Past, present, and future converge in this mesmerizing psychological thriller from critically acclaimed author Kira Peikoff.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Alone (A Bone Secrets Novel Book 4)*




  








An RT Reviewers’ Choice Award Finalist, Romantic Suspense.
Alone is the fourth book in Bone Secrets, the multimillion-copy bestselling series.
One rainy night in the woods outside of Portland, Dr. Victoria Peres is called to the site of a haunting crime scene. Six beautiful young girls—all in white dresses and arranged in a perfect circle—have been left for dead. Only one girl, fighting for her life at a nearby hospital, has survived the carnage. Things get stranger still when Victoria and the police discover that the disturbing arrangement of the bodies—as meticulous as it is mysterious—is straight from the pages of a decades-old cold case. Victoria is called on to do what she does best, read the bones of the dead for clues…while dealing with the surprise return of her first love, medical examiner Seth Rutledge. Only this time she must figure out how the two cases, fifty years apart, are connected.
In the fourth book in her heart-pounding Bone Secrets series, bestselling author Kendra Elliot sends readers on a dark and thrilling journey as forensic anthropologist Victoria Peres races to solve a horrific new case while confronting the secrets of her past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Hiding Girl (The Emily Calby Series Book 1) *




  








"You root for the lead, Emily, and stick with her throughout. Engaged me from the first page." — Feathered Quill Medal Winner for Mystery/Suspense

Twelve-year-old Emily Calby was a good girl from a religious family in rural Georgia. She loved softball, her little sister, and looking up words to get her allowance. Then two men came and murdered her family. Only the killers know she survived.

On the run, surviving by wits and animal instinct, she makes an unlikely ally in an ex-gang member who lost his own family to violence. He takes her in and trains her in “self-defense” before more tragedy launches her on a terrifying journey for justice. Nothing will stop her—not cops or creeps, not even her own splintering mind. Through it all, Emily fights to hold onto the girl she once knew, kept buried deep inside.

Dark and gritty, but filled with heart and hope, The Hiding Girl is a twisty, fast-paced coming-of-age story and a testament to the boundless limits of human love, sacrifice, and the will to survive.

Awards/honors for titles in the Emily Calby Series include: Publishers Weekly BookLife Prize Semifinalist; IndieReader Discovery Award for Fiction; Best Psychological Thriller of 2021 and Finalist, Best Legal Thriller of 2021 (BestThrillers.com); National Indie Excellence Award Finalist; and Readers’ Favorite Awards in both Suspense and New Adult fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Jack Reacher Cases: Complete Books #1, #2 & #3 (The Jack Reacher Cases Boxset) *




  








A USA TODAY BESTSELLING SERIES

Three full-length JACK REACHER Cases Books – Novels #1, #2 & #3

Set in the REACHER universe by permission of LEE CHILD.

Book One: A HARD MAN TO FORGET. Former FBI agent Lauren Pauling met Jack Reacher in THE HARD WAY, the 10th Jack Reacher novel by Lee Child. Now, Pauling investigates the murder of a man with ties to Jack Reacher. She and her partner Michael Tallon quickly realize they're dealing with much more than a missing persons case, and soon they're in a deadly race to stop a terrifying act of mass murder.

Book Two: THE RIGHT MAN FOR REVENGE. In this fast-paced, riveting thriller, former FBI agent and current private investigator Lauren Pauling receives a mysterious message saying Jack Reacher is dead. Soon, Pauling is on the hunt for a killer and the case quickly collides with Michael Tallon, who is looking into the disappearance of young woman. Pauling and Tallon are thrown into a sordid world of drug traffickers and professional killers.

Book Three: A MAN MADE FOR KILLING. Former FBI agent Lauren Pauling is summoned to the home of a billionaire whose daughter has died in an accident. However, he feels her death was no accident. He also claims that Jack Reacher is working on the case, and has requested Lauren Pauling's help. Pauling finds herself on a mysterious island owned by the military, trying to track down a killer, and reconnect with Jack Reacher.

"Ames is a sensation among readers who love fast-paced thrillers."-MysteryTribune


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Gus *




  







When aging cowboy Gus Matthews gets fired from Rocking-C ranch for laying out the mean-spirited, know-nothing foreman, he heads north for Oklahoma, where he finds work with the Aronsons, an elderly couple whose ranch has seen better days. What should be easy work for kindly employers quickly turns sour when Gus discovers that the neighboring Slash-M ranch have been rustling the Aronsons’ cattle. Even worse, Gus becomes the corrupt sheriff’s main suspect in a string of violent crimes plaguing the county. Gus finds an unlikely ally in beautiful Libby, but she has her own reasons for wanting to take down the Slash-M, and the Aronsons’ seductive daughter Sara has secrets that could get Gus killed if he lets himself get too close…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Comstock Lode (Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures): A Novel *




  








The classic Western, now newly repackaged as part of Bantam's Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures program--with never-before-seen material from Louis and his son, Beau L'Amour.

It was just a godforsaken mountainside, but no place on earth was richer in silver. For a bustling, enterprising America, this was the great bonanza. The dreamers, the restless, the builders, the vultures--they were lured by the glittering promise of instant riches and survived the brutal hardships of a mining camp to raise a legendary boom town. But some sought more than wealth. Val Trevallion, a loner haunted by a violent past. Grita Redaway, a radiantly beautiful actress driven by an unfulfilled need. Two fiercely independent spirits, together they rose above the challenges of the Comstock to stake a bold claim on the future.

Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures is a project created to release some of the author’s more unconventional manuscripts from the family archives.

In Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures: Volume 1 and Volume 2, Beau L’Amour takes the reader on a guided tour through many of the finished and unfinished short stories, novels, and treatments that his father was never able to publish during his lifetime. L’Amour’s never-before-seen first novel, No Traveller Returns, faithfully completed for this program, is a voyage into danger and violence on the high seas.

Additionally, many beloved classics will be rereleased with an exclusive Lost Treasures postscript featuring previously unpublished material, including outlines, plot notes, and alternate drafts. These postscripts tell the story behind the stories that millions of readers have come to know and cherish.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Congo *




  








From the bestselling author of Jurassic Park, Timeline, and Sphere comes a gripping thriller about the shocking demise of eight American geologists in the darkest region of the Congo.

Deep in the African rain forest, near the ruins of the Lost City of Zinj, a field expedition is brutally killed. At the Houston-based Earth Resources Technology Services, Inc., a horrified supervisor watches a gruesome video transmission of that ill-fated group and sees a haunting, grainy, man-like blur moving amongst the bodies. In San Francisco, an extraordinary gorilla named Amy, who has a 620-sign vocabulary, may hold the secret to that fierce carnage. Immediately, a new expedition is sent to the Congo with Amy in tow, descending into a secret, forbidden world where the only escape may be through the grisliest death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Case Against Sugar *




  








From the best-selling author of Why We Get Fat, a groundbreaking, eye-opening exposé that makes the convincing case that sugar is the tobacco of the new millennium: backed by powerful lobbies, entrenched in our lives, and making us very sick.

Among Americans, diabetes is more prevalent today than ever; obesity is at epidemic proportions; nearly 10% of children are thought to have nonalcoholic fatty liver disease. And sugar is at the root of these, and other, critical society-wide, health-related problems. With his signature command of both science and straight talk, Gary Taubes delves into Americans' history with sugar: its uses as a preservative, as an additive in cigarettes, the contemporary overuse of high-fructose corn syrup. He explains what research has shown about our addiction to sweets. He clarifies the arguments against sugar, corrects misconceptions about the relationship between sugar and weight loss; and provides the perspective necessary to make informed decisions about sugar as individuals and as a society.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fall of Hitler's Fortress City: The Battle for Konigsberg, 1945 *




  








The harrowing, tragic story of a city and a people ravaged by one of the most brutal battles of World War II.

In 1945, in the face of the advancing Red Army, two and a half million people were forced out of Germany’s most easterly province, East Prussia, and in particular its capital, Königsberg. Their flight was a direct result of Hitler’s ill-fated decision to invade the Soviet Union in 1941. Now that the Germans were in retreat, the horrors of Leningrad and Stalingrad were to be avenged by an army determined not only to invade Germany but to take over its eastern territories.

The Russians launched Operation Bagration in June 1944 to coincide with the D-Day landings. As US and British forces pushed west, the Russians liberated Eastern Europe and made their first attacks on German soil in the autumn of 1944. Königsberg itself was badly damaged by two British air raids at the end of August 1944, and the main offensive against the city by the Red Army began in January 1945. The depleted and poorly armed German army could do little to hold it back, and by the end of January, East Prussia was cut off. The Russians exacted a terrible revenge on the civilian population, who were forced to flee across the freezing Baltic coast in an attempt to escape. On April 9, the city surrendered to the Russians after a four-day onslaught.

Through firsthand accounts as well as archival material, The Fall of Hitler’s Fortress City tells the dramatic story of a place and its people that bore the brunt of Russia’s vengeance against the Nazi regime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Bomber Aircrew Experience: Dealing Out Punishment from the Air*




  








Discover the wartime experiences of the bomber boys in World War II.

Flying bombers during World War II was a harrowing ordeal. Unlike the fighter jocks, who pit their skill and wits against each other in agile aerial combat, the bomber boys had to endure the fear and savagery of the air war with grim acceptance—their only option to sit and take it. Manning lumbering machines that could not maneuver or defend themselves effectively, the aircrews had to rely on tight aircraft formations and their own bravery to survive the onslaught of enemy fighters and anti-aircraft artillery. Within these great planes, they developed bonds like no other; young men thrust together in a shared fate, risking their lives in slow-moving yet beautiful and powerful aircraft over the skies of numerous war zones, thousands of feet above the battlegrounds but no further away from the horrors.

Fully illustrated with hundreds of color and black-and-white photographs, as well as dozens of interviews, Philip Kaplan’s The Bomber Aircrew Experience offers an intimate glimpse into the life and times of these wartime airmen. The bomber boys recount their harrowing missions over Germany’s industrial heartland, paving the way for Allied victory in the Second World War’s European Theatre. Discover what it was like to man such planes as the great Flying Fortress and the Liberator, and what it was like for the British and Commonwealth boys flying night missions in the Lancasters, Halifaxes, and Stirlings. And then finally, learn about the development of the modern stealth bombers: the F-117 Nighthawk and the B-2 Spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Secrets of a German POW: The Capture and Interrogation of Hauptmann Herbert Cleff *




  








This is the riveting and extraordinary story of Kapitan Herbert Cleff, presented here for the first time by Brian Brinkworth. Cleff, an Officer on the staff of General Wilhelm Ritter von Thoma, attached to the 21st Panzer division operating in the Western desert, was captured near El Dab'a in Libya on the 6th November, 1942. He was interrogated both in the Western Desert and in the United Kingdom, following assessments that led his British captors to believe that he might prove useful to the Allied war effort.

During this interrogation period, Cleff kept releasing tantalizing snippets of information about various advanced projects being undertaken by the scientific and engineering community back in Germany, such as the development of AFV tank engines and armor plating and, most interesting perhaps to the Allies, the progress the Germans were making with jet-powered aircraft propulsion, faster-than-sound flight, and unmanned offensive missiles.

Every time his captors thought they had teased all the information out of him that they could, Cleff offered another bit ensured he was kept focus of much attention—and away from a Prisoner of War camp. Cleff's explosive revelations intrigued and perplexed in equal measure, and his reputation quickly grew amongst the Allied interrogation fraternity.

Despite countless investigative efforts, the truth of Cleff's enigmatic revelations were never able to be fully proven, meaning that the compelling question remains: were his revelations merely flights of fancy or were they genuine exploded secrets?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/19/22.

Currently $2.

*Lieutenant Schreiber's Country: The Story of a Forgotten Hero *




  








Jean-Claude Servan-Schreiber enlisted in the French army at the outset of World War II and quickly rose to the rank of lieutenant. Despite his patriotism and courage in defending his country, in which he narrowly escaped death several times, he suffered the bigotry of his fellow soldiers until he was expelled from the army for being Jewish. He sought exile in Spain and was deported and interned in a concentration camp before he managed to join the Allied army in North Africa. He eventually participated in the triumphant liberation of his homeland.

His story, almost forgotten, would have remained unknown if not for the efforts of the award-winning and internationally bestselling author Andrei Makine, Retelling Servan-Schreiber's dramatic life with a novelist's skill, he reveals a man who embraced experience in all its joys and sorrows, who knew the pleasures of love amid the savagery of war, and who could forgive the hatred he was subjected to but never forget it. In Servan-Schreiber, who is now nearly a centenarian, Makine celebrates virtues that every citizen should be reminded of: self-sacrifice, honor, love of country, and true heroism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Islanders *




  








An instant New York Times bestseller!

“Storytelling for young readers at its finest—equal parts summer adventure and environmental suspense…[a] love letter to family, friendship, and the natural world.” —Kwame Alexander, New York Times bestselling author of The Crossover

From New York Times bestselling author Mary Alice Monroe comes a beautiful story of friendship, loss, and the healing power of nature in her first book for middle grade readers.

Eleven-year-old Jake’s life has just turned upside-down. His father was wounded in Afghanistan, and his mother is going to leave to care for him. That means Jake’s spending the summer on tiny Dewees Island with his grandmother. The island is a nature sanctuary—no cars or paved roads, no stores or restaurants. To make matters worse, Jake’s grandmother doesn’t believe in cable or the internet. Which means Jake has no cell phone, no video games...and no friends. This is going to be the worst summer ever!

He’s barely on the island before he befriends two other kids—Macon, another “summer kid,” and Lovie, a know-it-all who lives there and shows both Jake and Macon the ropes of life on the island. All three are struggling with their own family issues and they quickly bond, going on adventures all over Dewees Island. Until one misadventure on an abandoned boat leads to community service. Their punishment? Mandatory duty on the Island Turtle Team. The kids must do a daily dawn patrol of the beach on the hunt for loggerhead sea turtle tracks. When a turtle nest is threatened by coyotes, the three friends must find a way to protect it. Can they save the turtle nest from predators? Can Jake’s growing love for the island and its inhabitants (be they two-legged, four-legged, feathered, or finned) help to heal his father?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Supremes at Earl's All-You-Can-Eat (Vintage Contemporaries) *




  








This diner in Plainview, Indiana is home away from home for Odette, Clarice, and Barbara Jean. Dubbed "The Supremes" by high school pals in the tumultuous 1960s, they’ve weathered life’s storms for over four decades and counseled one another through marriage and children, happiness and the blues.

Now, however, they’re about to face their most challenging year yet. Proud, talented Clarice is struggling to keep up appearances as she deals with her husband’s humiliating infidelities; beautiful Barbara Jean is rocked by the tragic reverberations of a youthful love affair; and fearless Odette is about to embark on the most terrifying battle of her life.

With wit, style and sublime talent, Edward Kelsey Moore brings together three devoted allies in a warmhearted novel that celebrates female friendship and second chances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Three Muscleteers *




  








The Three Muscleteers is the story of Gold’s Gym and what’s now known around the world as
the fitness industry.

Not long ago, athletes of most popular sports — football, basketball, baseball — never lifted
weights. Coaches and trainers, even doctors, were against it, especially for women.

The film Pumping Iron, which made Arnold Schwarzenegger a star, was shot at Gold’s Gym.
That, along with the explosion of bodybuilding competitions that followed throughout the 80s
was a “big bang’ moment. Thanks to the trifecta of Joe Weider’s fitness magazines, Arnold’s
stardom, and Gold’s Gym, the fitness industry was transformed.

As one of the three owners of Gold’s Gym during its golden years, Ed Connors will inspire with
his success stories of hundreds of visitors to his home in Venice, CA (only blocks from Gold’s
Gym). Visitors he believed were destined for greatness, like action film star and WWE
champion John Cena, who helped make Gold’s Gym "the Mecca" and the largest gym chain in
the world.

Ed believes life is half fate and half what you do with it. The Three Muscleteers amplifies the
importance of taking risks, creating the perfect team, and never giving up — inspiring
bodybuilders, wrestlers, athletes, actors, architects, CEOs, and anyone willing to take a chance
to flex their own muscles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Sid Meier's Memoir!: A Life in Computer Games *




  








The life and career of the legendary developer celebrated as the “godfather of computer gaming” and creator of Civilization, featuring his rules of good game design.


"Sid Meier is a foundation of what gaming is for me today." — Phil Spencer, head of Xbox


Over his four-decade career, Sid Meier has produced some of the world’s most popular video games, including Sid Meier’s Civilization, which has sold more than 51 million units worldwide and accumulated more than one billion hours of play. Sid Meier’s Memoir! is the story of an obsessive young computer enthusiast who helped launch a multibillion-dollar industry. Writing with warmth and ironic humor, Meier describes the genesis of his influential studio, MicroProse, founded in 1982 after a trip to a Las Vegas arcade, and recounts the development of landmark games, from vintage classics like Pirates! and Railroad Tycoon, to Civilization and beyond.


Articulating his philosophy that a video game should be “a series of interesting decisions,” Meier also shares his perspective on the history of the industry, the psychology of gamers, and fascinating insights into the creative process, including his rules of good game design.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dev Haskell Boxset 17-18 (Dev Haskell - Private Investigator) *




  








*Looking for a couple of entertaining reads?

Check out these two works of genius in the best selling Dev Haskell series;
The Office and Star Struck.*

If you enjoy Carl Hiaasen, Janet Evanovich, or Laurence Shames, you're going to love Mike Faricy's Dev Haskell series.

Dev Haskell... A private investigator with a foot on both sides of the law. A back slapping, fun loving, ladies man, but best not to cross him. He's not always right. He's not going to save the world from terrorists. He won't protect the stock market from international manipulators. Dev Haskell deals in day to day problems and situations that result from people making bad decisions. But then, bad decisions make for interesting tales...

At the end of the day Dev gets the job done and there's usually a gorgeous woman who says, "Please, don't ever call me again. Ever!"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/20/22.

Currently $1.

*The Peacemaker's Code *




  








WINNER OF THE "NATIONAL INDIE EXCELLENCE AWARD" FOR BEST SCIENCE FICTION (2021)

Professor Kilmer, a renowned historian of war and diplomacy, is collected from his home and whisked off to Washington. Thrust into the highest levels of government as an adviser to the President, the young historian must come to terms with the seemingly impossible, figure out how to navigate a world where not everything is as it appears, and use all the skills and knowledge he has acquired in his life to help save humanity from a conflict of truly epic proportions. A genre-breaking novel that re-examines the human condition and masterfully blends some of the most compelling themes in literature: war & peace, strategy & serendipity, love & friendship, courage & fear, the bounds of possibility, and the limits of imagination. Replete with mysteries that will compel you to keep turning the pages, powerful moments that will stop you dead in your tracks, and insights that will change the way you understand and navigate the world. Most of all... a journey you will not forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Violent Graduation: Jack Foster Space Opera Series *




  








Violent Graduation is the first book in a brand new series. It has a serial format - there are cliff hangers!

It’s easy to ignore dangerous issues while you’re studying at the Royal Space Navy’s academy, until a sniper attempts to assassinate you.

The scar across the side of Jack’s head is the visible price. The risk to his friends at the academy is the hidden price. His challenge is how to balance the risks.

The final stage of his training is a shakedown cruise on an old minesweeper, barely able to achieve FTL entry and exit.
Midway through their cruise, the minesweeper collides with an ancient alien wreck, ripping the sides off the starship. Jack’s team of bots help seal the combined wreck to prevent air loss. Ghost, a nanolife form from the alien wreck, provides assistance.

Jack and his girlfriend, Sofia, are the only survivors, and air, food, and supplies are critical.

The countdown of days to survive is ticking.

No wonder the Royal Family are angry.

And there’s still a price on Jack’s head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sentinel (Deadmen's War Book 1)*





  








From the ashes of the ancients, a cataclysmic new threat rises.
Born on a forsaken desert planet, Cole Shaw has two options - perish from starvation and disease, or enlist in the New World Republic’s armed forces. He chooses the military. For the first time, he thinks he has a shot at a better life. But survival is not guaranteed.
Leading an elite team of mech operators, he is deployed to a frozen planet called Ferrous where dangerous relics of a past war lurk beneath the ice and savage creatures prowl the barren wastelands. Scientists on Ferrous are chasing rumors of godlike technologies buried in the ruins of a long-extinct civilization. When Shaw and his team are assigned to protect the researchers, they face an unexpected, merciless new enemy desperate to stop them.
An ancient secret has been awakened on Ferrous. The deadly race to claim this terrifying power has only just begun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dreadnaught (Deadmen's War Book 2) *




  








The race to control a newly discovered ancient alien technology threatens to tear civilization apart.

Master Sergeant Cole Shaw and his team of mech operators are on the frontlines of the new war. But instead of mechs, they pilot bioengineered beasts called Sentinels. Only they can stop the Imperial Alliance from unleashing a devastating alien weapon with unparalleled power.

Shaw’s team is sent to a colony planet where rebels clash with government forces, intergalactic empires vie for influence in the shadows, and monstrous feral creatures wreak havoc in forests as deadly as they are beautiful. Amid the chaos, Shaw must make tenuous alliances with untrustworthy forces and face impossible decisions with catastrophic consequences. If he doesn’t succeed, then it’s not just his team’s lives at stake—it’s all of mankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Downward to the Earth *




  








“Vividly realized and inventive . . . A brooding masterpiece of social science fiction” from the Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author (Science Fiction and Other Suspect Ruminations).

After eight years away from the planet known as Holman’s World, Edmund Gunderson has returned. Before, as the assistant station manager, he helped the Company exploit the bustling colonial outpost for Earth’s gain—mining its riches and putting its native species to work.

Now, the planet has been given back to its inhabitants: the intelligent, elephant-like beings known as the nildoror, who peacefully coexist with carnivorous bipeds known as the sulidoror. And Edmund Gunderson has come back to relive his past and meet up with old acquaintances. Or so he says . . .

What Gunderson really wants is to witness the rebirth of the nildoror, a sacred ceremony performed in the northern mist country. Given permission from the elders, he travels deeper into the exotic world than he has ever gone before, through tropical jungles teeming with alien creatures. It is a journey that will take Gunderson deep within himself, where his own failings and fears reside, and bring him face to face with the planet’s greatest mysteries—and the evil within men’s souls . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Beginning at the End: a novel *




  








Four survivors come together as the country rebuilds in the aftermath of a devastating pandemic. With stunning foresight, this character-driven postapocalyptic suspense is an intimate, hopeful look at how people can move forward by creating something better.

How do you start over after the end of the world?

Six years after a virus wiped out most of the planet’s population, former pop star Moira is living under a new identity to escape her past—until her domineering father launches a sweeping public search to track her down. Desperate for a fresh start herself, jaded event planner Krista navigates the world for those still too traumatized to go outside, but she never reaches out on her own behalf. Rob has tried to protect his daughter, Sunny, by keeping a heartbreaking secret, but when strict government rules threaten to separate parent and child, Rob needs to prove himself worthy in the city’s eyes by connecting with people again.

Krista, Moira, Rob and Sunny meet by circumstance and their lives begin to twine together. When reports of another outbreak throw the fragile society into panic, the friends are forced to finally face everything that came before—and everything they still stand to lose. Because sometimes having one person is enough to keep the world going.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Witch & Wizard (Witch & Wizard series Book 1) *




  








When a dystopian government controls every aspect of society, siblings Wisty and Whit Allgood may be the world's only hope in this magical beginning of James Patterson's Witch & Wizard series.
Everything is about to change. The government has seized control of every aspect of society, and this is the astonishing story of Wisty and Whit Allgood, a sister and brother who were torn from their family in the middle of the night, slammed into prison, and accused of being a witch and a wizard. Thousands of young people have been kidnapped; some have been accused; many others remain missing. Their fate is unknown, and the worst is feared-for the ruling regime will stop at nothing to suppress life and liberty, music and books, art and magic . . . and the pursuit of being a normal teenager.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Awkward Family Photos *




  








With twenty-five new photographs for the eBook edition, the New York Times bestseller is now more awkward than ever

Based on the hit website, AwkwardFamilyPhotos (“painful, regrettable, horrifyingly awesome snaps of family bonding, you will laugh so hard that people in adjoining offices will ask what’s wrong with you”—Esquire), this full color book features never-before-seen photos and hilarious personal stories covering everything from uncomfortable moments with relatives, teen angst, sibling rivalry, and family vacations from hell. Cringe at the forced poses, bad hair, and matching outfits--all prompting us to look at our own families and celebrate the fact that we're not alone. Nothing says awkward better than an uncomfortable family photograph!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Not Having It All: A wickedly funny novel about love and relationships*




  







When her husband Kurt is sent overseas, frazzled neuroscience researcher Bea Hudson asks her best friend Maddie to help look after the couple's five-year-old, Fran. Soon, Bea’s just-about-holding-together life starts to unravel. She suspects that her childless friend is getting far too attached to Fran. Meanwhile, Kurt suspects that Bea is having an affair with Maddie... A sometimes poignant, often hilarious novel about love and relationships in middle age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Indian in the Cupboard *




  








Adventure abounds when a toy comes to life in this classic novel!

It's Omri's birthday, but all he gets from his best friend, Patrick, is a little plastic warrior figure. Trying to hide his disappointment, Omri puts his present in a metal cupboard and locks the door with a mysterious skeleton key that once belonged to his great-grandmother. Little does Omri know that by turning the key, he will transform his ordinary plastic toy into a real live man from an altogether different time and place! Omri and the tiny warrior called Little Bear could hardly be more different, yet soon the two forge a very special friendship. Will Omri be able to keep Little Bear without anyone finding out and taking his new friend away?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Chimpanzee Whisperer: A Life of Love and Loss, Compassion and Conservation *




  








From survivor of genocide to conservation hero: A moving, heartwarming memoir about a real-life chimpanzee whisperer—now the subject of the award-winning documentary film Pant Hoot.

Stany Nyandwi’s gift for communicating with chimpanzees is so special that world-renowned primatologist Dr. Jane Goodall has called him a “chimpanzee whisperer.” His skills and devotion to these creatures—our closest living relatives, with whom we share 98.7 percent of our DNA—have earned him international awards and sent him on travels within Africa and around the world. But he began life in poverty, born and raised in a dirt-floor, straw-roofed hut in rural Burundi. The Chimpanzee Whisperer is the story of his astonishing life journey.

It is also an African story. Receiving only an elementary education before he quit school, he suffered injustice and tragic loss because of his ethnic group. He began caring for orphaned and rescued chimps in Burundi. When the country descended into civil war and genocide, he was forced to flee with the chimps and endured long separation from his family. Continuing to work with and learn about chimpanzees in Kenya, Uganda, and later South Africa, he made himself into an incomparable authority.

His memoir has adventure, danger, and many unique and touching stories about chimpanzees that show his bond with and understanding of them. As told to award-winning author David Blissett, it reveals a remarkable man who has refused to let circumstances defeat him. Conditioned by hate, wounded by loss, he has lived for love, faith, and compassion, giving new life, as Dr. Jane Goodall writes in her foreword, “to so many chimpanzees whose families, like his own, were torn apart by violence.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Ghost Camper's Tall Tales: Destiny Falls Mystery & Magic Series Book 3 *





  








Hayden meets a mysterious ghost with secrets to tell. Can he help explain the unsolved mystery surrounding the death of someone who was already dead? Can Hayden, with the help of her family, friends, and her sassy cat, Latifa unscramble this mystery and keep Destiny Falls safe?

A mysterious old man keeps popping up to tell Hayden a series of tall tales. Who is he? And is he actually glowing? Are his stories fiction, or is he telling her the history of her family, the enchanted islands, and the witch? And why did a dead body show up . . . of someone who is already dead?

Can Hayden and her quirky sidekick, Latifa unscramble this mystery?

Hayden’s adventures in the magical world of Destiny Falls continue in this gripping story that answers your questions about the mysterious world she entered through a mirror in book one, Falling into Magic. We learn more about her missing mother, whose story begins in book two, The Disappearance of Emily.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Grumpy Chicken 6 Book Box Set*




  








Join the Grumpy Chicken Irish Pub Gang as they Solve Murders and try to Appease the Chicken Ghost.

Books included in this 6 book anthology include:

A Frosty Mug of Murder

Treachery on Tap

A High Ball and a Low Blow

Cursed With a Twist

A Whiskey Sour Wipeout

Hops and Homicide


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Port Mortuary: Scarpetta (Book 18 ) (Kay Scarpetta)
*


  








The world's bestselling crime writer Patricia Cornwell presents the extraordinary eighteenth novel in the Kay Scarpetta series, in which Kay Scarpetta is confronted with a case that could ruin her professionally and personally.

Kay Scarpetta has been training at the Dover Port Mortuary, mastering the art of 'virtual autopsy' - a groundbreaking procedure that could soon revolutionise forensic science. And it is not too long before these new skills urgently need to be put into practice. A young man drops dead, apparently from a heart condition, eerily close to Scarpetta's home. But when his body is examined the next morning, there are stunning indications that he may have been alive when he was zipped inside a pouch and locked in the cooler.

When the revolutionary 3D radiology scans reveal more shocking details about internal injuries unlike any Scarpetta has ever seen, she realizes that this is a case of murder - and that she is fighting a cunning and uniquely cruel enemy. Now it is a race against time to discover who and why before more people die. But that time is running out . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The 'Peyton Place' Murder: The True Crime Story Behind The Novel That Shocked The Nation *




  








This true crime history examines the surprising connection between an infamous small-town murder and the bestselling novel it inspired.

Born and raised in Manchester, New Hampshire, Grace Metalious shocked the nation in 1956 with Peyton Place, her sexually charged debut novel about murder in a small town. It spawned a series of novels, two Hollywood movies, and a long-running television series on ABC. It also made Metalious a pariah in her hometown, where she became tabloid fodder until her untimely death at the age of thirty-nine.

Unknown to most readers, the fictional story was inspired by a real crime known as “The Sheep Pen Murder,” which took place in Gilmanton, New Hampshire, in the late 1940s. Now historian Renee Mallett skillfully weaves together the lives of Metalious and Barbara Roberts, the confessed killer behind The Sheep Pen Murder. In The “Peyton Place” Murder, Mallett explores what happens when true crime and literature meet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl You Killed: An addictive, heart-stopping psychological thriller (Leslie Wolfe Collection) *




  








Andrea Brafford’s life is nearly perfect. A passionate marine biologist, happily married to Craig, the man she loves, recently moved into a home commensurate with their success to enjoy a life many others only dream about, in one of Houston’s most desirable suburbs. But only a few months later, a trial that dramatically polarizes their town names Craig Brafford as a defendant in the murder of his young wife, shattering the serenity of the peaceful community.

Andi’s name is on everyone’s lips, her relationships exposed and torn to shreds in a highly publicized case that has everyone’s eyes glued to the internet. Andrea’s life remains a mystery that investigators and public opinion equally fail to solve. Was she the happy, devoted wife she'd made everyone believe she was?

Only she could answer that question.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Parabellum: A Psychological Novel*




  








One devastating crime. Four troubled suspects. And a vibrant, powerful journey inside the mind of nameless, faceless evil.

An anonymous shooter opens fire on a Chicago beach, killing several innocent people and wounding dozens more. In the year before the attack, four individuals emerge as possible suspects.

An apathetic computer programmer.
An ex-college athlete with a history of head injuries.
An Army veteran turned Chicago cop.
A despondent high school student.

One of them is a killer. Discover who and why.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lost Graves: Compelling and utterly addictive crime fiction (Boyle & Keneally Book 2) *




  








The only sound in the forest was the wind through the branches; the only light came from the campfire. Jessie stood up, suddenly gripped by a powerful sense of dread. There was something – someone – beyond the darkness, through the trees…

When single father Joe Keenan and his young son Finbar make camp for the night in the ancient forest of Leitrim, little do they imagine their rural escape is about to turn into a nightmare. For deep in the woods they find a corpse… As the remains of dozens more victims are uncovered by police, it becomes clear this is the burial site of a serial killer who has obviously been active, unnoticed, for years.

Arrested for the murders, while his beloved son is sent into care, Joe pleads his innocence to no avail. But criminal behaviourist Jessie Boyle is convinced the killer is still out there. Determined to reunite Joe and his son, Jessie’s investigation turns towards the local community. Who knows the shadowy depths of the forest well enough to hide not just one, but many bodies?

Then someone else goes missing, and the situation takes a terrifying turn: it’s clear the killer is escalating their gruesome spree. Forced to enter the woods alone to save a life, Jessie runs from a killer so skilled at hiding and so clever at hunting, it will take every ounce of her strength to make it out alive…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Survivor's Guilt (An Erin McCabe Legal Thriller Book 2) *




  








LAMBDA Literary Most Anticipated LGBTQIA+ Literature | CrimeReads Most Anticipated Crime Fiction Of 2022 | SheReads Best Mystery Books Coming in 2022

“A groundbreaking series is poised to become a definitive one.” —The New York Times

LGBTQ+ activist Robyn Gigl tackles the complexities of gender, power, and human trafficking with a ripped-from-the-headlines plot in her second legal thriller featuring Erin McCabe, a protagonist who, like the author, is a transgender attorney.

At first, the death of millionaire businessman Charles Parsons seems like a straightforward suicide. There’s no sign of forced entry or struggle in his lavish New Jersey mansion—just a single gunshot wound from his own weapon. But days later, a different story emerges. Computer techs pick up a voice recording that incriminates Parsons’ adoptive daughter, Ann, who duly confesses and pleads guilty.

Erin McCabe has little interest in reviewing such a slam-dunk case—even after she has a mysterious meeting with one of the investigating detectives, who reveals that Ann, like Erin, is a trans woman. Yet despite their misgivings, Erin and her law partner, Duane Swisher, ultimately can’t ignore the pieces that don’t fit.

As their investigation deepens, Erin and Swish convince Ann to withdraw her guilty plea. But Ann clearly knows more than she’s willing to share, even if it means a life sentence. Who is she protecting, and why?

Fighting against time and a prosecutor hell-bent on notching another conviction, the two work tirelessly—Erin inside the courtroom, Swish in the field—to clear Ann’s name. But despite Parsons’ former associates’ determination to keep his—and their own—illegal activities buried, a horrifying truth emerges—a web of human exploitation, unchecked greed, and murder. Soon, a quest to see justice served becomes a desperate struggle to survive . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Little Rumours: A dark and twisty new thriller for 2022 set in a small town built on secrets and lies *




  








It started with a rumour. But rumours can be deadly…
In a small town, three mothers wave goodbye to their children at the school gates.
Naomi has lived in Exton Cross since she was born, and she knows everything there is to know about everyone.
Aleema hates it here. It’s been three years and she’s yet to make a single friend. And she’s sure the other mums whisper about her behind her back.
Kelly is an outsider. New to the town, she arrives with nothing but her son – and a dark secret.
By the end of the school day, one of their children will be missing. And rumours will swirl that one of them is responsible…

Secrets and lies will come to light with devastating consequences in this dark and twisty psychological thriller, perfect for fans of Big Little Lies and Adele Parks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Evelyn, After: A Novel *




  








Evelyn Tester is sleepwalking through her suburban life—until a late-night phone call startles her awake. Her husband, a prestigious psychiatrist, has been in an accident. And he isn’t alone.

Suddenly Evelyn’s world isn’t as tidy as she thought. And in the midst of it all is Juliette, not only her husband’s secret lover but also his patient. If news of the affair were to get out, it would ruin more than just Evelyn’s marriage. Although it’s a bitter pill for Evelyn to swallow, protecting her family means staying silent—even if, as she begins to discover, the night of the accident has consequences far more dangerous than the unmasking of an affair.

But the more Evelyn learns about Juliette’s picture-perfect life—complete with a handsome, unsuspecting husband—the more she yearns for revenge…and satisfaction. Her growing obsession fuels her rage, burning away her complacency. What will be left of her after it flames out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Delicate Truth: A Novel *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of A Legacy of Spies. 

"A novel that beckons us beyond any and all expectations."—Jonathan Yardley, The Washington Post

A counter-terrorist operation, code-named Wildlife, is being mounted on the British crown colony of Gibraltar. Its purpose: to capture and abduct a high-value jihadist arms buyer. Its authors: an ambitious Foreign Office Minister, a private defense contractor who is also his bosom friend, and a shady American CIA operative of the evangelical far-right. So delicate is the operation that even the Minister’s personal private secretary, Toby Bell, is not cleared for it.

Three years later, a disgraced Special Forces Soldier delivers a message from the dead. Was Operation Wildlife the success it was cracked up to be—or a human tragedy that was ruthlessly covered up? Summoned by Sir Christopher “Kit” Probyn, retired British diplomat, to his decaying Cornish manor house, and closely observed by Kit’s daughter, Emily, Toby must choose between his conscience and duty to his Service. If the only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing, how can he keep silent?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Target (Spy Thriller Book 3) *




  








Latvian Border Region
A policewoman finds something terrifying.
Deep in the forests along the border, there is proof of a massive Russian invasion plan.

US Embassy, Berlin
Someone is trying desperately to get a message to the CIA.
But Kremlin assassins have been activated across three countries to stop them.

New York, USA
A Kremlin sleeper agent is activated with very precise instructions.

The Kremlin has set its plan in motion.
Its goal is nothing short of the reestablishment of the USSR, and it is willing to risk World War Three in the process.

There is only one man who can stop it.
But this mission could cost him his life.

The Target by Saul Herzog is the stunning third instalment in the series that has single-handedly taken the publishing industry, and Hollywood rights departments, by storm. This dazzling tour de force kicks off right where the second book ended. From the mind of one of the most creative and versatile writers working in America today, this book will surely go down as a classic of the spy thriller genre.

If you read only one book this year, this is it. Action, adventure, rebellion, provocative foreign agents, characters you can sink your teeth into. If you're looking for a new spy thriller series that will stay with you long after you turn the last page, look no further.

Recommended for fans of Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne, and Brad Thor's Scot Harvath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Long Buried Secrets: James Dieter Book 4 *




  








100% Rating on Goodreads!
It is almost as if you are on the set of a Blockbuster Movie!

If you are a fan of Dan Brown's Robert Langdon, and Clive Cussler's Dirk Pitt, this book is a perfect fit for you.

In Francis Joseph Smith’s fourth James Dieter adventure, Nazi secrets from World War II suddenly become known containing information that, if proven true, could have a damming effect on several governments currently in power.

During the devastation of WWII, the Nazi’s stole an incredible one-fifth of all the artwork in Europe.

Upon the wars end, 1,500 paintings -- estimated to be worth more than $3 billion in today’s economy -- mysteriously vanish along with their new owner.

Seventy-five years later, the same paintings suddenly resurface in a rundown apartment in Munich.

In this fast-paced thriller, everyone from career criminals to those in powerful government positions, want a piece of the treasure. Only James Dieter (retired Navy SEAL), and his wife, Nora (investigative journalist), are in a position to stop them. However, they are pushed to their limits as they try to outwit enemies from the Middle East to Europe to the Americas who will do anything to destroy them.

Can they survive?

Will the paintings survive?

There is only one way to find out…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Anatomy of the Moving Body, Second Edition: A Basic Course in Bones, Muscles, and Joints *




  








A complete, lecture-based anatomy course that covers the muscles, bones, and joints of the moving body—perfect for dancers and movement-oriented therapists

Learning anatomy requires more than pictures and labels. It requires a way “into” the subject—a means of making sense of what is being shown. Anatomy of the Moving Body addresses that need with a simple yet complete study of the body's complex system of bones, muscles, and joints, and how they function. Beautifully illustrated with over one hundred 3D images, this second edition contains thirty-one lectures that guide readers through this challenging interior landscape. Author Theodore Dimon Jr. describes each part of the body in brief, manageable sections, with components described singly or in small groups. He goes beyond simply naming the muscles and bones to explain the exact terminology in everyday language. Other topics include:

• The etymology of anatomical terms
• Origins and attachments of muscles and their related actions
• Major functional systems such as the pelvis, ankle, shoulder girdle, and hand
• Major landmarks and human topography
• Structures relating to breathing and vocalization

This edition features all-new illustrations that use a 3D digital model of the human anatomical form. Thorough, visually interesting, and easy-to-understand, Anatomy of the Moving Body, Second Edition is an ideal resource for students and teachers of the Alexander and Feldenkrais techniques as well as for practitioners of yoga, Pilates, martial arts, and dance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sea People: The Puzzle of Polynesia*




  








A blend of Jared Diamond’s Guns, Germs, and Steel and Simon Winchester’s Pacific, a thrilling intellectual detective story that looks deep into the past to uncover who first settled the islands of the remote Pacific, where they came from, how they got there, and how we know.

For more than a millennium, Polynesians have occupied the remotest islands in the Pacific Ocean, a vast triangle stretching from Hawaii to New Zealand to Easter Island. Until the arrival of European explorers they were the only people to have ever lived there. Both the most closely related and the most widely dispersed people in the world before the era of mass migration, Polynesians can trace their roots to a group of epic voyagers who ventured out into the unknown in one of the greatest adventures in human history.

How did the earliest Polynesians find and colonize these far-flung islands? How did a people without writing or metal tools conquer the largest ocean in the world? This conundrum, which came to be known as the Problem of Polynesian Origins, emerged in the eighteenth century as one of the great geographical mysteries of mankind.

For Christina Thompson, this mystery is personal: her Maori husband and their sons descend directly from these ancient navigators. In Sea People, Thompson explores the fascinating story of these ancestors, as well as those of the many sailors, linguists, archaeologists, folklorists, biologists, and geographers who have puzzled over this history for three hundred years. A masterful mix of history, geography, anthropology, and the science of navigation, Sea People combines the thrill of exploration with the drama of discovery in a vivid tour of one of the most captivating regions in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Turncoat: Benedict Arnold and the Crisis of American Liberty *




  








Why did the once-ardent hero of the American Revolutionary cause become its most dishonored traitor?

General Benedict Arnold’s failed attempt to betray the fortress of West Point to the British in 1780 stands as one of the most infamous episodes in American history. In the light of a shining record of bravery and unquestioned commitment to the Revolution, Arnold’s defection came as an appalling shock. Contemporaries believed he had been corrupted by greed; historians have theorized that he had come to resent the lack of recognition for his merits and sacrifices. In this provocative book Stephen Brumwell challenges such interpretations and draws on unexplored archives to reveal other crucial factors that illuminate Arnold’s abandonment of the revolutionary cause he once championed.

This work traces Arnold’s journey from enthusiastic support of American independence to his spectacularly traitorous acts and narrow escape. Brumwell’s research leads to an unexpected conclusion: Arnold’s mystifying betrayal was driven by a staunch conviction that America’s best interests would be served by halting the bloodshed and reuniting the fractured British Empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Grierson's Raid *




  








The improbable Civil War raid that led to the Siege of Vicksburg, recounted by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee.

For two weeks in the spring of 1862, Colonel Benjamin Grierson and 1,700 Union cavalry troopers conducted a raid from Tennessee to Louisiana. It was intended to divert Confederate attention from Ulysses S. Grant’s army crossing the Mississippi River, a maneuver that would set the stage for the Siege of Vicksburg. Led by a former music teacher whose role in the Union cavalry was belied by his hatred of horses, Grierson’s Raid was not only brilliant, but improbably successful. The cavalrymen ripped up railway track, destroyed storehouses, took prisoners, and freed slaves. Colonel Grierson lost only three men through the whole expedition. Rich and detailed, Grierson’s Raid is the definitive work on one of the most astonishing missions of the Civil War’s early days.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*December 1941: 31 Days that Changed America and Saved the World *




  








In the days before the attack on Pearl Harbor, America was largely focused on the war in Europe, but when planes dropped out of a clear blue sky and bombed the American naval base and aerial targets in Hawaii, everything changed in an instant. December 1941 takes you into the moment-by-moment ordeal of a nation waking to war.
In December 1941, bestselling author Craig Shirley celebrates the American spirit while reconstructing the events that called it to shine with rare and piercing light. Shirley puts readers on the ground and the thick of the action.
Relying on daily news reports from around the country and recently declassified government papers, Shirley sheds light on the crucial diplomatic exchanges leading up to the attack, the policies on the internment of Japanese people living in the U.S. after the assault, and the near-total overhaul of the U.S. economy to prepare for war.
Shirley paints a compelling portrait of pre-war American culture--from the fashion and the celebrities to common pastimes. His portrait of America at war is just as vivid, highlighting:

The surge in heroism, self-sacrifice, mass military enlistments, and national unity
The prodigious talents of Hollywood and Tin Pan Alley
Troubling price-controls and rationing, federal economic takeover, and censorship
Featuring colorful personalities including Franklin Roosevelt, Winston Churchill, U.S. Secretary of State Cordell Hull, and General Douglas MacArthur, December 1941 highlights a period of profound change in American government, foreign and domestic policy, law, economics, and business, chronicling the developments day by day through that singular and momentous month.
December 1941 features surprising revelations, amusing anecdotes, and heart-wrenching stories, and also explores the unique religious and spiritual dimension of a culture under assault on the eve of Christmas. Before the attack on Pearl Harbor, the closest thing to war for the Americans was uncoordinated, mediocre war games in South Carolina.
Less than thirty days later, by the end of December 1941, the nation was involved in a battle for the preservation of its very way of life--a battle that would forever change the nation and the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*SS Totenkopf at War: A History of the Division (Images of War) *




  







The SS Totenkopf (Death Head) Division even 70 years on retains its formidable and ruthless reputation as a superbly efficient yet murderous formation. It earned this for its actions throughout the Second World War, first in 1940 during the blitzkrieg in Northern France and then on the Eastern Front. The battles at Kharkov and Kurst saw some of the fiercest fighting of that long and terrible campaign. During the long retreat back to the Fatherland the Division fought with customary dogged determination, nay fanaticism. This superbly illustrated work, drawing on images taken by participants, portrays the SS Totenkopfs history from formation through training to the battles in northern France and in Russia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/20/22.

Currently $2.

*Bloody Heroes: The Explosive True Story of a Band of Secret Warriors in Afghanistan *




  








British and American special forces battle terrorists in this “gripping” account spanning a thwarted attack on London to the Battle of Qala-i-Janghi (Duncan Falconer, author of First Into Action).

Two months after 9/11, the British military was braced to foil any terrorist attacks against the UK. When British intelligence uncovered such a plot—a cargo ship bound for the English Channel carrying a suspect deadly chemical weapon—they amassed an elite team of SBS (Special Boat Services) and SAS (Special Air Service) soldiers to assault the vessel before she could reach London.

It was a mission that would eventually take a crack band of British and American warriors into the greatest battle of the Afghan Civil War—the massive bloody uprising by hundreds of Al Qaeda and Taliban prisoners within the walls of the ancient fortress of Qala-i-Janghi, and the ensuing eight-day siege. When the fighting ended, over five hundred of the enemy lay dead, more terrorists killed than in any other single battle in Afghanistan.

As always, “Damien Lewis takes his readers into the heart of clandestine battles as no one else seems able” (Frederick Forsyth, #1 New York Times–bestselling author of The Day of the Jackal).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/21/22.

Currently $2.

*Earthlight (Arthur C. Clarke Collection) *




  








This “marvelous lunar espionage thriller” by the science fiction grandmaster and author of 2001: A Space Odyssey “packs plenty of punch” (SFReviews.net).

Two hundred years after landing on the Moon, mankind has moved further out into the solar system. With permanent settlements now established on the Moon, Venus, and Mars, the inhabitants of these colonies have formed a political alliance called the Federation.

On the Moon, a government agent from Earth is tracking a suspected spy at a prominent observatory. His mission is complicated by the rise in tensions between Earth’s government and the Federation over access to rare heavy metals. As the agent finds himself locked in a battle for life and death on the eerie, lunar landscape, the larger conflict explodes across space, leaving mankind’s future in doubt.

First published in 1955, this suspense-filled space opera by the Science Fiction and Fantasy Hall of Fame inductee was a significant forerunner of television hits like Star Trek and The Expanse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Non-Peaceful Negotiations (One U.G.L.Y. Marine Book 2) *




  








The intergalactic barbarian has started establishing himself in this new future.

But with a growing reputation comes the need to accomplish more complex feats.

The Komran are happy to oblige, though they may not know it.

They have taken a valuable Vale-sanctioned mine, trapping all the residents within and forcing them to work night and day. Curiously, the hostage-takers are not searching for the ore within.

Fearful that a large scale assault could end in nothing more than a pyrrhic victory, Joe and his new teammates are sent in to deal with the situation in the hopes that they can take care of the menace without a massive casualty report.

Can Joe and his team find out what exactly the Komran are looking for on this backwater planet?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deadly Lockdown: A Post-Apocalyptic Pandemic Survival Thriller (Escaping the Virus Book 1) *




  








A deadly illness. Panicked lockdown. And two sisters who’ll stop at nothing to save each other.
The second wave of the Siberian Flu catches the country completely unprepared.

Instead of killing the old and frail, the young and healthy are dropping . . . in hours, not days.

Kate, a new doctor, will sacrifice everything to break her and her sister free from a controlling stepfather and a dead-end small town existence. Moments from landing the critical job she needs, St. Louis falls apart around her.

Now it’s a race to survive. She has to fight through a city turning deadlier by the second and traverse a chaotic country to save her sister.

Alisa should be safe at home in their small town, but she’s never been happy to sit back and let life pass her by. Concerned for her stepbrother, she finds herself embroiled in a far-reaching conspiracy that might be even deadlier than the pandemic.

As an invisible killer spreads like wildfire, society breaks down with astonishing speed. Refusing to succumb to the chaos, the sisters will have to dig deep for strength, rely on new friends, and fight a vicious battle to survive.

From the authors of the top-selling Aftermath series, Deadly Lockdown is the first book in a gripping post-apocalyptic series full of everyday, driven characters who never quit fighting through non-stop peril and danger. A post-apoc thriller just right for fans of Kyla Stone, T.L. Payne, Ryan Schow, Jack Hunt and Mike Kraus.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Chocolate and Cuckoo Clocks: The Essential Alan Coren *




  








A hilarious anthology of comic treasures written by Britain’s “comic genius”—the former editor of Punch and beloved regular on BBC’s Radio 4 (The Times).

Alan Coren was one of contemporary Britain’s most prolific humorists. Over his forty-year career, Coren wrote comic and satirical pieces for The New Yorker, The Times, Observer, Tatler, Daily Mail, Mail on Sunday, and Punch, and published more than twenty books including The Sanity Inspector, Golfing for Cats and The Collected Bulletins of Idi Amin. This anthology draws together the best of Coren’s previously published material as well as never-before-published autobiographical material.

In these pages, you will find the queen at a loose end playing I-Spy, QPR fans arguing at the cheese counter, prank phone calls to Mao Tse-Tung, the Roman tax collector Glutinus Sinus dealing with the mud-caked Britons, Gatling guns, an Italian driving school, herons, hearing aids, hosepipe bans, talking parrots . . . Welcome to the wonderful world of the late, great Alan Coren!

“Truly funny.” —Stephen Fry, actor, producer, director, and author of The Hippopotamus


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Old Devils (New York Review Books Classics)*




  








Booker Prize Winner

A pub gathering of elderly married couples devolves into mischief in this “sharp and funny” British comedy about marriage, aging, and friendship (The Washington Post)

Age has done everything except mellow the characters in Kingsley Amis’s The Old Devils, which turns its humane and ironic gaze on a group of Welsh married couples who have been spending their golden years—when “all of a sudden the evening starts starting after breakfast”—nattering, complaining, reminiscing, and, above all, drinking. This more or less orderly social world is thrown off-kilter, however, when two old friends unexpectedly return from England: Alun Weaver, now a celebrated man of Welsh letters, and his entrancing wife, Rhiannon. Long-dormant rivalries and romances are rudely awakened, as life at the Bible and Crown, the local pub, is changed irrevocably.

Considered by Martin Amis to be Kingsley Amis’s greatest achievement—a book that “stands comparison with any English novel of the [twentieth] century”—The Old Devils confronts the attrition of ageing with rare candor, sympathy, and moral intelligence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Holidays in Hell: In Which Our Intrepid Reporter Travels to the World's Worst Places and Asks, "What's Funny About This?"*




  








A “hair-raisingly hilarious” journey through danger zones from Belfast to Gaza, by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author (Vanity Fair).

“Tired of making bad jokes” and believing that “the world outside seemed a much worse joke than anything I could conjure,” journalist and political satirist P. J. O’Rourke decided to traverse the globe on a fun-finding mission, investigating the way of life in the most desperate places on the planet, including Warsaw, Managua, and Belfast.

The result is Holidays in Hell—a full-tilt, no-holds-barred romp through politics, culture, and ideology. The author’s adventures include storming student protesters’ barricades with riot police in South Korea, interviewing communist insurrectionists in the Philippines, and going undercover dressed in Arab garb in the Gaza Strip. He also takes a look at America’s homegrown horrors as he braves the media frenzy surrounding the Reagan-Gorbachev summit in Washington DC, uncovers the mortifying banality behind the white-bread kitsch of Jerry Falwell’s Heritage USA, and survives the stultifying boredom of Harvard’s 350th anniversary celebration.

Packed with classic riffs on everything from Polish nightlife under communism to Third World driving tips, Holidays in Hell is one of the best-loved books by “one of America’s most hilarious writers” (Time).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How Can I Talk If My Lips Don't Move?: Inside My Autistic Mind *




  








An astounding new work by the author of The Mind Tree that offers a rare insight into the autistic mind and how it thinks, sees, and reacts to the world. When he was three years old, Tito was diagnosed as severely autistic, but his remarkable mother, Soma, determined that he would overcome the “problem” by teaching him to read and write. The result was that between the ages of eight and eleven he wrote stories and poems of exquisite beauty, which Dr. Oliver Sacks called “amazing and shocking.” Their eloquence gave lie to all our assumptions about autism. Here Tito goes even further and writes of how the autistic mind works, how it views the outside world and the “normal” people he deals with daily, how he tells his stories to the mirror and hears stories back, how sounds become colors, how beauty fills his mind and heart. With this work, Tito—whom Portia Iversen, co-founder of Cure Autism Now, has described as “a window into autism such as the world has never seen”—gives the world a beacon of hope. For if he can do it, why can’t others? “Brave, bold, and deeply felt, this book shows that much we might have believed about autism can be wrong.”—Boston Globe


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Has it Come to This?: The Mysterious, Unsolved Murder of Frank Richardson*




  








Somebody got away with murder on Christmas Eve of 1900 in Savannah, Missouri.

Frank Richardson, a wealthy merchant who had repented of his wayward past and was determined to make the most of the second chance he was given, was shot dead in his home.

His killer had vanished, but investigators were determined to find and punish the murderer. The evidence they discovered exposed Frank’s secret life to the world and scandalized the residents of Savannah. Of all the clues they found, none was more fascinating than Frank’s enigmatic last words, uttered the moment before he was shot: “Has it come to this?”

Suspicion fell at once on Frank’s former paramour, Goldie Whitehead; his charming wife, Addie; and Stewart Fife, the suave young clerk of whom he was known to be insanely jealous. All the clues and evidence in this unsolved true crime are assembled here for readers to unravel the truth behind who killed Frank Richardson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tropic of Cancer *




  








Henry Miller’s famously banned book is “a matter-of-fact celebration of chucking one’s dreary life and following your heart to Paris” (Richard Price).

Now hailed as an American classic, Tropic of Cancer, Henry Miller’s masterpiece, was banned as obscene in this country for twenty-seven years after its first publication in Paris in 1934. Only a historic court ruling that changed American censorship standards, ushering in a new era of freedom and frankness in modern literature, permitted the publication of this first volume of Miller’s famed mixture of memoir and fiction, which chronicles with unapologetic gusto the bawdy adventures of a young expatriate writer, his friends, and the characters they meet in Paris in the 1930s. Tropic of Cancer is now considered, as Norman Mailer said, “one of the ten or twenty great novels of our century.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*At Risk: A Novel *




  








A New York Times bestseller from the author of The Rules of Magic: In 1980s America, a family copes with their daughter’s terrifying diagnosis.

In a lovely old house near the coast of Massachusetts, the Farrells go through the routines of a typical August morning. Eight-year-old Charlie, a junior biologist and dinosaur expert, tries to collect one of his insect specimens. His sister, Amanda, a talented gymnast who at eleven years old is already saving her money to try out for the Olympics, prepares for her last meet of the summer. Ivan, their absent-minded father, is involved with his work as an astronomer. Out in the garden, his wife, Polly, wonders how she can trick her children into eating more zucchini.

They are a family as unique and ordinary as any other, but their world will soon be shattered when Amanda is diagnosed with the disease that has been making headlines lately: AIDS. The new and still-mysterious ailment scares them—and their friends and neighbors as well. In an instant, everything that gave their lives meaning is ripped away, and the intimacy that once came so naturally vanishes. Too overcome with grief to turn to each other, Ivan and Polly seek solace elsewhere. Charlie is abandoned by his best friend and, for long stretches at a time, forgotten by his parents. Amanda, who holds on to her dreams so tightly, must somehow find a way to let go.

Torn apart by the prospect of their loss, Polly, Ivan, and Charlie must find the courage to come back together again—for Amanda’s sake and for their own. At Risk is an exquisite book about true sorrow and even truer devotion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Darkness at Dawn: The Rise of the Russian Criminal State *








“The Russia that Satter depicts in this brave, engaging book cannot be ignored . . . Required reading for anyone interested in the post-Soviet state” (Newsweek).

Anticipating a new dawn of freedom after the disintegration of the Soviet Union, Russians could hardly have foreseen the reality of their future a decade later: A country impoverished and controlled at every level by organized crime. This riveting book views the 1990s reform period through the experiences of individual citizens, revealing the changes that have swept Russia and their effect on Russia’s age-old ways of thinking.

“With a reporter’s eye for vivid detail and a novelist’s ability to capture emotion, he conveys the drama of Russia’s rocky road for the average victimized Russian . . . This is only half the story of what is happening in Russia these days, but it is the shattering half, and Satter renders it all the more poignant by making it so human.” —Foreign Affairs

“[Satter] tells engrossing tales of brazen chicanery, official greed and unbearable suffering . . . Satter manages to bring the events to life with excruciating accounts of real Russians whose lives were shattered.” —The Baltimore Sun


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Winter Is Coming: Why Vladimir Putin and the Enemies of the Free World Must Be Stopped *




  








The stunning story of Russia's slide back into a dictatorship-and how the West is now paying the price for allowing it to happen.

The ascension of Vladimir Putin-a former lieutenant colonel of the KGB-to the presidency of Russia in 1999 was a strong signal that the country was headed away from democracy. Yet in the intervening years-as America and the world's other leading powers have continued to appease him-Putin has grown not only into a dictator but an international threat. With his vast resources and nuclear arsenal, Putin is at the center of a worldwide assault on political liberty and the modern world order.

For Garry Kasparov, none of this is news. He has been a vocal critic of Putin for over a decade, even leading the pro-democracy opposition to him in the farcical 2008 presidential election. Yet years of seeing his Cassandra-like prophecies about Putin's intentions fulfilled have left Kasparov with a darker truth: Putin's Russia, like ISIS or Al Qaeda, defines itself in opposition to the free countries of the world.

As Putin has grown ever more powerful, the threat he poses has grown from local to regional and finally to global. In this urgent book, Kasparov shows that the collapse of the Soviet Union was not an endpoint-only a change of seasons, as the Cold War melted into a new spring. But now, after years of complacency and poor judgment, winter is once again upon us.

Argued with the force of Kasparov's world-class intelligence, conviction, and hopes for his home country, Winter Is Coming reveals Putin for what he is: an existential danger hiding in plain sight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cardington Crescent (Charlotte and Thomas Pitt Series Book 8 ) *




  








Charlotte Pitt defends her own sister against a murder charge in Victorian England, in a novel “suffused with atmosphere, emotion, and suspense” (Booklist).

As Inspector Thomas Pitt works to resolve the case of a dismembered woman, his womanizing brother-in-law, George March, Lord Ashworth, is poisoned with his morning coffee at the country estate of his cousins. The primary suspect? Charlotte’s sister, Emily, the murdered man’s wife and Pitt’s sister-in-law. Charlotte and Pitt take on the March clan with the help of Great-aunt Vespasia, their formidable relative and a member of the clan, to break through the wall of deceit and silence. When Sybilla March, George’s suspected paramour, is found strangled by her hair and Emily is the one who found her, the case would seem hopeless—for anyone but the indomitable Pitts. Their pursuit of the truth takes them down a path of corruption, depravity, and murder, from the elegant townhouses lining fashionable Cardington Crescent to the horrifying slums of London.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Before the Frost (Kurt Wallander Mysteries Book 1) *




  








International bestseller: Kurt Wallander and his daughter join forces to hunt for a ritual killer in this “gripping, beautifully orchestrated” mystery (The New York Times Book Review).

Linda Wallander is bored. Having just graduated from the police academy, she’s waiting to start work with the Ystad police and move into her own apartment. In the meantime, she’s staying with her father and, like fathers and daughters everywhere, they are driving each other crazy. Nor will they be able to escape each other when she moves out. Her father is Inspector Kurt Wallander, a veteran of the Ystad police force, and the two of them are about to find themselves working a case that couldn’t be closer to home.

Linda’s childhood friend Anna has disappeared. As the investigation proceeds, she makes a few rookie mistakes that are both understandable and life-threatening. But as the case her father is working on dovetails with her own, something far more dangerous, and chillingly calculated, begins to emerge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Miss Silver Mysteries Volume Three: The Clock Strikes Twelve, The Key, and She Came Back *




  








A trio of World War II–era whodunits in the “ingenious [and] satisfying” mystery series featuring a British governess-turned-amateur-sleuth (The Scotsman).

Meet Miss Maud Silver, a retired governess and “little old lady who nobody notices, but who in turn notices everything” (Paula Gosling, author of the Jack Stryker mystery series).

The Clock Strikes Twelve: A wealthy British family convenes in their manor house for New Year’s Eve. But when their industrialist patriarch dies, it’s up to prim Miss Silver to determine who rang in the new year with murder . . .

The Key: A German Jewish scientist working for the British war effort is murdered, and his new formula has been stolen. Now Miss Silver must find the killer or risk an explosive disaster . . .

She Came Back: Three years after everyone thought she died in France, Lady Anne Jocelyn returns to England. The lady may be who she claims to be, or perhaps she’s a fraud—or even a Nazi spy. Only Miss Silver will be able to divine the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Never Game (A Colter Shaw Novel Book 1) *




  








A New York Times Book Review Top 10 Crime Novel of the Year

From the bestselling and award-winning master of suspense, the first novel in a thrilling new series, introducing Colter Shaw.

"You have been abandoned."

A young woman has gone missing in Silicon Valley and her father has hired Colter Shaw to find her. The son of a survivalist family, Shaw is an expert tracker. Now he makes a living as a "reward seeker," traveling the country to help police solve crimes and private citizens locate missing persons. But what seems a simple investigation quickly thrusts him into the dark heart of America's tech hub and the cutthroat billion-dollar video-gaming industry.

"Escape if you can."

When another victim is kidnapped, the clues point to one video game with a troubled past--The Whispering Man. In that game, the player has to survive after being abandoned in an inhospitable setting with five random objects. Is a madman bringing the game to life?

"Or die with dignity."

Shaw finds himself caught in a cat-and-mouse game, risking his own life to save the victims even as he pursues the kidnapper across both Silicon Valley and the dark 'net. Encountering eccentric game designers, trigger-happy gamers and ruthless tech titans, he soon learns that he isn't the only one on the hunt: someone is on his trail and closing fast.

The Never Game proves once more why "Deaver is a genius when it comes to manipulation and deception" (Associated Press).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Girlfriend *




  








A mother. A son. His girlfriend. And the lie they’ll wish had never been told.

Laura has it all. A successful career, a long marriage to a rich husband, and a twenty-three-year-old son, Daniel, who is kind, handsome, and talented. Then Daniel meets Cherry. Cherry is young, beautiful, and smart but hasn’t led Laura’s golden life. And she wants it.

When tragedy strikes, a decision is made and a lie is told. A lie so terrible it changes their lives forever…

The Girlfriend is a taut and wickedly twisted debut psychological thriller—a novel of subtle sabotage, retaliation, jealousy and fear, which pivots on an unforgivable lie, and examines the mother–son–daughter-in-law relationship in a chilling new light.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Trivia Night: the shocking must-read novel for fans of Liane Moriarty*




  








'Unputdownable . . . spookily familiar, funny, and darkly captivating. I loved it'
Sally Hepworth

Question: How long does it take to tear someone's life apart?
Answer: Sometimes just one night.

From the outside the parents of the kindergarten class at Darley Heights primary school seem to have it all. Living in the wealthy Sydney suburbs, it's a community where everyone knows each other - and secrets don't stay secret for long.

The big date in the calendar is the school's annual fundraising trivia night, but when the evening gets raucously out of hand, talk turns to partner-swapping. Initially scandalised, it's not long before a group of parents make a reckless one-night-only pact.

But in the harsh light of day, those involved must face the fallout of their behaviour. As they begin to navigate the shady aftermath of their wild night, the truth threatens to rip their perfect lives apart - and revenge turns fatal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Banker's Wife *




  








A USA Today Bestseller

"Immersive, satisfying, tense--and timely: This is probably happening for real right now."--Lee Child

"First-rate...Slick, heart-hammering entertainment."--The New York Times Book Review

On an early morning in November, a couple boards a private plane bound for Geneva, flying into a storm. Soon after, it simply drops off the radar, and its wreckage is later uncovered in the Alps. Among the disappeared is Matthew Werner, a banking insider at Swiss United, a powerful offshore bank. His young widow, Annabel, is left grappling with the secrets he left behind, including an encrypted laptop and a shady client list. As she begins a desperate search for answers, she determines that Matthew's death was no accident, and that she is now in the crosshairs of his powerful enemies.

Meanwhile, ambitious society journalist Marina Tourneau has finally landed at the top. Now that she's engaged to Grant Ellis, she will stop writing about powerful families and finally be a part of one. Her entry into the upper echelons of New York's social scene is more appealing than any article could ever be, but, after the death of her mentor, she agrees to dig into one more story. While looking into Swiss United, Marina uncovers information that implicates some of the most powerful men in the financial world, including a few who are too close to home. The story could also be the answer to Annabel's heartbreaking search--if Marina chooses to publish it.

The Banker's Wife is both a high-stakes thriller and an inside look at the personal lives in the intriguing world of finance, introducing Cristina Alger as a powerful new voice in the genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Nanny Dearest: A Novel *




  








“A well-crafted debut . . . horrifying . . . Psychological thrillers fans won’t be disappointed.” —Publishers Weekly

"Unsettling, compelling, elegantly paced . . . A slick, contemporary novel that explores the wispy, nagging memories of childhood.” —Julia Heaberlin, bestselling author of We Are All the Same in the Dark

In this compulsively readable novel of domestic suspense, a young woman takes comfort in reconnecting with her childhood nanny, until she starts to uncover secrets the nanny has been holding for twenty years.

Sue Keller is lost. When her father dies suddenly, she's orphaned in her mid-twenties, her mother already long gone. Then Sue meets Annie. It’s been twenty years, but Annie could never forget that face. She was Sue’s live-in nanny at their big house upstate, and she loved Sue like she was her own.

Craving connection and mothering, Sue is only too eager to welcome Annie back into her life; but as they become inseparable once again, Sue starts to uncover the truth about Annie's unsettling time in the Keller house all those years ago, particularly the manner of her departure—or dismissal. At the same time, she begins to grow increasingly alarmed for the safety of the two new charges currently in Annie's care.

Told in alternating points of views—Annie in the mid-'90s and Sue in the present day—this taut novel of suspense will keep readers turning the pages right up to the shocking end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Overwatch: Reed Montgomery Book 1 *




  








There’s only one thing more dangerous than a man with nothing to lose…
A man with everything to lose.
Reed Montgomery is the criminal underworld’s best killer. They pick the target. He picks the method. Then the job gets done—always.

Until he meets Banks, a beautiful singer from a local bar, and the goddaughter of his next target.
Suddenly, nothing is simple. Completing the kill will cost him everything with her, but Reed’s bosses aren’t interested in love, and they don’t tolerate failure.

The ultimatum is simple: Execute the target, or you become the target.
Reed is thinking of a third option. An option where they wish they’d never been born.
They should have let him walk while they had the chance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hunt to Kill: Reed Montgomery Book 2 *




  








When the hunter becomes the hunted, all bets are off.

After defying his bosses to protect an innocent woman, elite assassin Reed Montgomery has ignited a war with the criminal underworld. His enemies will stop at nothing to destroy him, along with anyone he ever cared for.

There is only one way out: Reed must carry the war to the enemy and make a last-ditch effort to break free of their world.

But as Reed closes in on his target, a new killer steps out of the shadows. He’s ruthless, and he’s here to hunt.
He’s here to make sure Reed never walks away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Total War: Reed Montgomery Book 3*




  








When they push too far, all you can do is unleash hell.

Elite assassin Reed Montgomery’s private feud with a former employer has spun completely out of control, and it’s cost him almost everything. After the woman he loves vanishes, one of his oldest friends is brutally murdered, and the criminal underworld is unleashed against him, Reed is left with only one option—embrace the carnage.

He’ll begin with the mercenaries responsible for his friend’s murder, and then he’ll follow the chain right to the top…

No matter where it leads.

No matter what it costs.
This is war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Golden Soak *




  








An unscrupulous miner lies, cheats, and steals to survive in this rollicking adventure set in Western Australia.

Alec Falls is a mining man, and on his honeymoon, he made the strike of his dreams: a long, beautiful seam of tin, just waiting to be ripped out of the ground. For two years, Falls and his wife lived high on the find, spending every penny they made, certain there would always be more. But one day the tin ran out, and so did Falls’s wife. Broke, alone, and ruined, he starts a fire and burns his house to the ground. As far as the world is concerned, Alec Falls is dead.

He travels to the forbidding desert of Western Australia in search of the legendary abandoned gold mine known as Golden Soak. But the mine is empty, the land is dry, and the people of the desert feed on men like Falls. To make a second fortune, he must pull water from the sand—and gold from thin air.

Inspired by Hammond Innes’s own extensive travels in Western Australia, Golden Soak is a classic story of adventure, daring, and greed at civilization’s edge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*War Lord: A Vin Cooper Novel 5*




  








A $15 million ransom. A plane down in the remote swamps of Darwin. A new partner who plays by the rules.

Returning from an enforced sabbatical after his partner Anna's death, Special Agent Vin Cooper feels compelled to help an acquaintance of hers – Vegas showgirl, Alabama Thornton. Alabama's boyfriend, Randy, was on a plane that's gone down and she's just received a gruesome ransom demand.

But Vin's favour quickly spirals into a full-blown multi-agency screw-up. Not only was Randy hiding high-level secrets, he is also connected to a stolen nuclear weapon.

Vin and his straight-laced new partner Kim Petinski chase leads from Darwin to the favelas of Rio de Janeiro, and then further still into Tanzania. As their investigation hits dead ends, and dead bodies, an alarming possibility arises: the missing warhead is in the hands of Benicio von Weiss.

Von Weiss is a major international arms dealer on every watchlist that counts; he's also a man of diverse tastes, including snakes and Nazi memorabilia. And he has an obsession: vengeance against America.

If von Weiss is involved, all bets are off. With the threat of a plutonium mushroom cloud hanging over his head, Vin will risk his job – and his life – to bring the war lord to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Silencer Series Box Set Books 9-12 *




  








This box set includes books 9-12 of The Silencer Series.

Close Range
After getting back from vacation, Recker finds himself with not much to do. With work in the city at an all-time low, Recker is approached by a familiar face. Michelle Lawson has a job for him in regards to an illegal arms dealer that has continuously given the CIA the slip. Feeling like he can trust her and work for the agency again for one job, Recker agrees to do the assignment once all his conditions are met. With Jones and Haley on board, the teams heads off to London to find their target. It's back to where everything started for Recker when the CIA initially tried to terminate him. But what they hope is a short-term assignment turns into a much longer stay, and with Mia having problems of her own at home, Recker turns to old friends in order to help him accomplish his mission and get home faster.

Trigger Pull
After getting back from London, Recker and the team are immediately swept up in Vincent and Nowak's feud again. Though they initially refuse in getting involved, their minds are changed when they start getting ambushed. Recker is ambushed in an alley while trying to prevent a jewelry store heist, Haley has his car blown up in trying to track down the suspects, and Tyrell's relationship with Recker is found out, leaving him in a vulnerable position. The team learns it's all part of Nowak's plan to get rid of all of them, leading them into an eventual final confrontation with her. One that will be deadly.

Lethal Force
Another menacing force has entered the city. The Tri-State Scorpions have migrated from New Jersey and are looking to make the city their own. Recker and the team have plans to stop them, but it will come at a cost. After one of the leaders of the Scorpions gets in a shootout with Haley, he is transported to a local hospital that Mia is working at. The Scorpions take over the hospital, causing it to go on lockdown. After receiving a troublesome text message that indicates Mia is in some type of danger, Recker must find a way to get into the hospital and save her... before it's too late.

Zeroed In
With the events of the hospital still fresh in their minds, The Scorpions are regrouping and ready to wage war. With Recker being their main target, they’ll do anything to lure him into their grasp, including taking his partner hostage. Will The Silencer get there in time to save his friend, or will Haley pay the price for his partner’s sins?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Henry Knox's Noble Train: The Story of a Boston Bookseller's Heroic Expedition That Saved the American Revolution *




  







The inspiring story of a little-known hero's pivotal role in the American Revolutionary WarDuring the brutal winter of 1775-1776, an untested Boston bookseller named Henry Knox commandeered an oxen train hauling sixty tons of cannons and other artillery from Fort Ticonderoga near the Canadian border. He and his men journeyed some three hundred miles south and east over frozen, often-treacherous terrain to supply George Washington for his attack of British troops occupying Boston. The result was the British surrender of Boston and the first major victory for the Colonial Army. This is one of the great stories of the American Revolution, still little known by comparison with the more famous battles of Concord, Lexington, and Bunker Hill. Told with a novelist's feel for narrative, character, and vivid description, The Noble Train brings to life the events and people at a time when the ragtag American rebels were in a desperate situation. Washington's army was withering away from desertion and expiring enlistments. Typhoid fever, typhus, and dysentery were taking a terrible toll. There was little hope of dislodging British General Howe and his 20,000 British troops in Boston—until Henry Knox arrived with his supply convoy of heavy armaments. Firing down on the city from the surrounding Dorchester Heights, these weapons created a decisive turning point. An act of near desperation fueled by courage, daring, and sheer tenacity led to a tremendous victory for the cause of independence.This exciting tale of daunting odds and undaunted determination highlights a pivotal episode that changed history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Plot to Seize the White House: The Shocking True Story of the Conspiracy to Overthrow F.D.R. *




  








The true story of a 1933 plot to overthrow the American president in a fascist coup, and the patriot who helped put an end to the scheme.

Many people might not know that in 1933, a group of wealthy industrialists—working closely with groups like the K.K.K. and the American Liberty League—planned to overthrow the U.S. government and run F.D.R. out of office in a fascist coup. Readers will learn of their plan to turn unhappy war veterans into American “brown shirts,” depose F.D.R., and stop the New Deal. They asked Medal of Honor recipient and Marine Major General Smedley Darlington Butler to work with them and become the “first American Caesar.” Fortunately, Butler was a true patriot. Instead of working for the fascist coup, he revealed the plot to journalists and to Congress.

Archer writes a compelling account of a ploy that would have turned FDR into fascist puppet, threatened American democracy and changed the course of history. This book not only reveals the truth behind this shocking episode in history, but also tells the story of the man whose courage and bravery prevented it from happening.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The End of the Third Reich *




  








Vasiliy Chuikov was still breathing at the end, every soldier’s desire. This account of the operations of his army on the Eastern Front from the summer of 1944 until the surrender of Germany is not as dramatic as his history of Stalingrad. As Chuikov himself said, Stalingrad was ‘idiosyncratic.’ No one had ever seen the like and, with a bit of luck, no one will ever see the like again.

This book relates many stories, but also contains a fair amount of detailed military reporting. If the small-town geography of Poland and Ukraine becomes too tedious, skim it.This book can educate those who do not fully appreciate the sacrifice made by Red Army troops in World War II. Russians of the Soviet period almost always failed in their appeals for understanding by painting themselves as courageous, kind, etc. etc.; when they weren’t painting themselves as poor and pitiable. Of course they were neither angelic nor universally victimized. You will find the ‘courageous and kind…’ version here. Chuikov’s propaganda on the benevolent fraternity enjoyed by Russians and Poles is nauseating.

Even so, I think the general was an honest man; as honest as he could be under the circumstances. Recall that he survived Stalin’s great purge of the military in the late 1930s. He may have been just the right age; a fish too small to be noticed at the time. However, the warning that a firing squad could be at the other end of a piddling mistake—or possibly no mistake at all—could not have been missed. Chuikov became a master at criticizing ambiguously. His little shots at Marshal Zhukov are delightfully crafted.An out-of-print English translation of this book is available, but it is deeply flawed. I’m sure I made a few mistakes, but I hope a better version will be welcomed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Battle of Britain: An Epic Conflict Revisited *




  








A thorough look at this turning-point WWII aerial battle, with eyewitness accounts, maps, and rare photos: “incredibly well-researched” (Aircrew Book Review).

By late summer 1940, Nazi Germany had conquered all its opponents on the continent, including the British Army itself, which was forced to scramble back aboard small boats to its shores. A non-aggression pact with the Soviet Union in hand, Hitler had only one remaining object that season—the British Isles themselves. However, before he could invade, his Luftwaffe needed to wipe the Royal Air Force from the skies. History’s first strategic military campaign conducted in the air alone was about to take place.

This book contains a large number of dramatic eyewitness accounts, even as it reveals new facts that will alter common perceptions of the battle. For example, the twin-engined Messerschmitt Bf 110 was actually a good day fighter, and it performed at least as well in this role as the Bf 109 during the battle. The Luftwaffe’s commander, Hermann Göring, performed far better than has been believed. The British night bombers played a more decisive role than previously thought; in addition, this book disproves that the German 109 pilots were in any way superior to their Hurricane or Spitfire counterparts.

The author has examined records from both sides and provides surprising statistics that shatter much conventional wisdom—laying out the Battle of Britain as seldom seen before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Stalingrad Battle of the Century*




  








Vasiliy Chuikov offers an authentic history of the Battle of Stalingrad. After all, he was there. Chuikov's account of the battle was first published in 1962. That book was translated into English and published in the 1965 book, The Battle for Stalingrad. This book, Stalingrad: Battle of the Century, is a translation of Chuikov's 1975 edition, a very different work. I have now re-edited the book and eliminated some mistakes. No translation is ever perfect.

There is no doubt that Stalingrad was a turning point in World War II. It was, perhaps, a turning point in human history. Adolf Hitler's psychopathic obsession with conquering the stronghold on the Volga made this an event of more than military significance. Chuikov himself wrote that Stalingrad was 'an objective at which all strategic, tactical, political and aspirational goals coalesced.' Indeed. It was the beginning of the end for the Third Reich. It bolstered the stumbling Soviet Union. We live with the consequences of both. The propaganda you will find in this book is quaint and amusing. You can ignore it. Do not ignore the analysis of a preeminent battlefield commander. Chuikov, perhaps, said more than he intended. This book speaks to the nature of war in great detail. It also has something to say about the human condition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/21/22.

Currently $3.

*Victory on the Volga *




  








Fair warning. This is not a page-turning memoir. Marshal Rokossovskiy (who is editor, not author) and the gang of military men who helped him produce this tome did not set out to write a novel.

Now for the good part. This is a compendium of military reports, and analysis of those reports, dealing with the entire campaign of which Stalingrad was the centerpiece. It is an exhaustive detailing of events taking place between July 1942 and February 1943 as far north as Voronezh Oblast', as far west as Ukraine and as far south as Dagestan.

I freely admit that I'm not the most learned scholar of military history. In translating other books dealing with Stalingrad, I was left wondering why I did not know exactly what happened in the great bend of the Don and on the Don-Volga land bridge in July, August and September of 1942. It seemed to me I was doing a lot of research. Now I understand. Soviet memoirists gloss over it because a full explanation requires another book. Or merely part of this book. See Chapters Two, Three and Four.

Extremely detailed accounts are also given of Operation Uranus, Operation Little Saturn, Operation Kol'tso and the campaign to defeat Army Group Hoth in December 1942.

Unfortunately, the preview you can see on Kindle will not give you a very good idea of the amount of information related here. I simply didn't feel it was right to omit Chapter One. Try this: buy the book, page ahead to later chapters, and, if you don't like it, you can get a refund.

I am a terrible salesman. I'll get back to translating. That I can do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/22/22.

Currently $1.

*Noa's Ark: Archangel Project. Book Two *


*Book 1 is currently **Free Here.*





  








First contact didn’t go as planned…

Time Gate 8, one of humanity’s portals between the stars, has been overrun by a mysterious alien intelligence, and the planet Luddeccea is now cut off.

Haunted by those she left behind, Commander Noa Sato is on a desperate mission to save her homeworld. Navigating the ancient Ark, she seeks a hidden gate that will transport her ship to Earth and the Galactic Fleet. But the Luddeccean system harbors dangers, and so does her crew.

The only crew member she completely trusts is James Sinclair, but he doesn’t trust himself.

James isn’t the man he once was. He has a hunger that is never sated, kills without regrets, and is fitted with extraordinary augments he doesn’t remember getting. Can James control his augments, or will they control him?

In a future where almost all humans are augmented, James’s answer and Noa’s mission will determine the fate of the human race … and the enemy is already within the gates.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Circle *




  








INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER • A bestselling dystopian novel that tackles surveillance, privacy and the frightening intrusions of technology in our lives—a “compulsively readable parable for the 21st century”(Vanity Fair).

When Mae Holland is hired to work for the Circle, the world’s most powerful internet company, she feels she’s been given the opportunity of a lifetime. The Circle, run out of a sprawling California campus, links users’ personal emails, social media, banking, and purchasing with their universal operating system, resulting in one online identity and a new age of civility and transparency.

As Mae tours the open-plan office spaces, the towering glass dining facilities, the cozy dorms for those who spend nights at work, she is thrilled with the company’s modernity and activity. There are parties that last through the night, there are famous musicians playing on the lawn, there are athletic activities and clubs and brunches, and even an aquarium of rare fish retrieved from the Marianas Trench by the CEO.

Mae can’t believe her luck, her great fortune to work for the most influential company in the world—even as life beyond the campus grows distant, even as a strange encounter with a colleague leaves her shaken, even as her role at the Circle becomes increasingly public.

What begins as the captivating story of one woman’s ambition and idealism soon becomes a heart-racing novel of suspense, raising questions about memory, history, privacy, democracy, and the limits of human knowledge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Needle in a Timestack: And Other Stories *




  








A collection of twenty classic stories from the Science Fiction Grand Master who “seems capable of amazements beyond those of mere mortals” (The Washington Post Book World).

Needle in a Timestack is Robert Silverberg at his very best—intelligent, inventive, and visionary. This collection showcases his talent for thought-provoking science fiction, ranging in themes from time travel to space travel, the media to mortality.

In the titular story—now a feature film by Oscar-winning screenwriter John Ridley—a jealous ex-husband warps time in a vindictive attempt to destroy his former wife’s new marriage. Thirty-one identical sons have a shocking surprise for their mother in “There Was an Old Woman.” The prophetic “The Pain Peddlers” depicts reality TV in a way that allows viewers to revel in a voyeuristic, adrenaline-fueled rush. Also included are Silverberg’s Hugo Award–winning “Enter a Soldier. Later: Enter Another,” and the Locus Award winner “The Secret Sharer,” a Joseph Conrad–inspired tale of a ship captain drawn into a strange alliance with a stowaway.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Last Wish: Introducing the Witcher (The Witcher Saga Book 1)*




  








Geralt the Witcher—revered and hated—holds the line against the monsters plaguing humanity in this collection of adventures, the first chapter in Andrzej Sapkowski’s groundbreaking epic fantasy series that inspired the hit Netflix show and the blockbuster video games.

Geralt is a Witcher, a man whose magic powers, enhanced by long training and a mysterious elixir, have made him a brilliant fighter and a merciless hunter. Yet he is no ordinary killer. His sole purpose: to destroy the monsters that plague the world.

But not everything monstrous-looking is evil and not everything fair is good . . . and in every fairy tale there is a grain of truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*John Dies at the End *




  








"JOHN DIES AT THE END has a cult following for a reason: it's horrific, thought-provoking, and hilarious all at once. This is one of the most entertaining and addictive novels I've ever read." —Jacob Kier, Publisher, Permuted Press

STOP. You should not have touched this flyer with your bare hands. NO, don't put it down. It's too late. They're watching you. My name is David. My best friend is John. Those names are fake. You might want to change yours. You may not want to know about the things you'll read on these pages, about the sauce, about Korrok, about the invasion, and the future. But it's too late. You touched the book. You're in the game. You're under the eye. The only defense is knowledge. You need to read this book, to the end. Even the part with the bratwurst. Why? You just have to trust me.

The important thing is this: The sauce is a drug, and it gives users a window into another dimension. John and I never had the chance to say no. You still do. I'm sorry to have involved you in this, I really am. But as you read about these terrible events and the very dark epoch the world is about to enter as a result, it is crucial you keep one thing in mind: None of this was my fault.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Floating In A Most Peculiar Way: A Memoir *




  








The astonishing journey of a bright, utterly displaced boy, from the short-lived African nation of Biafra, to Jamaica, to the harshest streets of Los Angeles—a searing memoir that adds fascinating depth to the coming-to-America story

The first time Chude-Sokei realizes that he is “first son of the first son” of a renowned leader of the bygone African nation is in Uncle Daddy and Big Auntie’s strict religious household in Jamaica, where he lives with other abandoned children. A visiting African has just fallen to his knees to shake him by the shoulders: “Is this the boy? Is this him?”

Chude-Sokei’s immersion in the politics of race and belonging across the landscape of the African diaspora takes a turn when his traumatized mother, who has her own extraordinary history as the onetime “Jackie O of Biafra,” finally sends for him to come live with her. In Inglewood, Los Angeles, on the eve of gangsta rap and the LA riots, it’s as if he’s fallen to Earth. In this world, anything alien—definitely Chude-Sokei’s secret obsession with science fiction and David Bowie—is a danger, and his yearning to become a Black American gets deeply, sometimes absurdly, complicated. Ultimately, it is a boisterous pan-African family of honorary aunts, uncles, and cousins that becomes his secret society, teaching him the redemptive skill of navigating not just Blackness, but Blacknesses, in his America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Hillbilly Elegy: A Memoir of a Family and Culture in Crisis *




  








THE #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER IS NOW A MAJOR-MOTION PICTURE DIRECTED BY RON HOWARD AND STARRING AMY ADAMS, GLENN CLOSE, AND GABRIEL BASSO
"You will not read a more important book about America this year."—The Economist
"A riveting book."—The Wall Street Journal
"Essential reading."—David Brooks, New York Times

Hillbilly Elegy is a passionate and personal analysis of a culture in crisis—that of white working-class Americans. The disintegration of this group, a process that has been slowly occurring now for more than forty years, has been reported with growing frequency and alarm, but has never before been written about as searingly from the inside. J. D. Vance tells the true story of what a social, regional, and class decline feels like when you were born with it hung around your neck.

The Vance family story begins hopefully in postwar America. J. D.’s grandparents were “dirt poor and in love,” and moved north from Kentucky’s Appalachia region to Ohio in the hopes of escaping the dreadful poverty around them. They raised a middle-class family, and eventually one of their grandchildren would graduate from Yale Law School, a conventional marker of success in achieving generational upward mobility. But as the family saga of Hillbilly Elegy plays out, we learn that J.D.'s grandparents, aunt, uncle, sister, and, most of all, his mother struggled profoundly with the demands of their new middle-class life, never fully escaping the legacy of abuse, alcoholism, poverty, and trauma so characteristic of their part of America. With piercing honesty, Vance shows how he himself still carries around the demons of his chaotic family history.

A deeply moving memoir, with its share of humor and vividly colorful figures, Hillbilly Elegy is the story of how upward mobility really feels. And it is an urgent and troubling meditation on the loss of the American dream for a large segment of this country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Madame Chiang Kai-shek: China's Eternal First Lady*




  








The first biography of one of the most controversial and fascinating women of the twentieth century.

Beautiful, brilliant, and captivating, Madame Chiang Kai-shek seized unprecedented power during China’s long and violent civil war. She passionately argued against Chinese Communism in the international arena and influenced decades of Sino-American relations and modern Chinese history. Raised in one of China’s most powerful families and educated at Wellesley College, Soong Mayling went on to become wife, chief adviser, interpreter, and propagandist to Nationalist leader Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek. She sparred with international leaders like Churchill and Roosevelt, and impressed Westerners and Chinese alike with her acumen, charm, and glamour. But she was also decried as a manipulative Dragon Lady,” and despised for living in American-style splendor while Chinese citizens suffered under her husband’s brutal oppression. The result of years of extensive research in the United States and abroad, and written with access to previously classified CIA and diplomatic files, Madame Chiang Kai-shek objectively evaluates one of the most powerful and fascinating women of the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Hating Game: A Novel *




  








Now a movie starring Lucy Hale and Austin Stowell, USA Today bestselling author Sally Thorne’s hilarious and sexy workplace comedy all about that thin, fine line between hate and love.

Nemesis (n.) 1) An opponent or rival whom a person cannot best or overcome.
2) A person’s undoing
3) Joshua Templeman

Lucy Hutton and Joshua Templeman hate each other. Not dislike. Not begrudgingly tolerate. Hate. And they have no problem displaying their feelings through a series of ritualistic passive aggressive maneuvers as they sit across from each other, executive assistants to co-CEOs of a publishing company. Lucy can’t understand Joshua’s joyless, uptight, meticulous approach to his job. Joshua is clearly baffled by Lucy’s overly bright clothes, quirkiness, and Pollyanna attitude.

Now up for the same promotion, their battle of wills has come to a head and Lucy refuses to back down when their latest game could cost her her dream job…But the tension between Lucy and Joshua has also reached its boiling point, and Lucy is discovering that maybe she doesn’t hate Joshua. And maybe, he doesn’t hate her either. Or maybe this is just another game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Last Kingdom (Saxon Tales Book 1) *




  








The first installment of Bernard Cornwell’s bestselling series chronicling the epic saga of the making of England, “like Game of Thrones, but real” (The Observer, London)—the basis for The Last Kingdom, the hit television series coming to Netflix in Fall 2016.

This is the exciting—yet little known—story of the making of England in the 9th and 10th centuries, the years in which King Alfred the Great, his son and grandson defeated the Danish Vikings who had invaded and occupied three of England’s four kingdoms.

The story is seen through the eyes of Uhtred, a dispossessed nobleman, who is captured as a child by the Danes and then raised by them so that, by the time the Northmen begin their assault on Wessex (Alfred’s kingdom and the last territory in English hands) Uhtred almost thinks of himself as a Dane. He certainly has no love for Alfred, whom he considers a pious weakling and no match for Viking savagery, yet when Alfred unexpectedly defeats the Danes and the Danes themselves turn on Uhtred, he is finally forced to choose sides. By now he is a young man, in love, trained to fight and ready to take his place in the dreaded shield wall. Above all, though, he wishes to recover his father’s land, the enchanting fort of Bebbanburg by the wild northern sea.

This thrilling adventure—based on existing records of Bernard Cornwell’s ancestors—depicts a time when law and order were ripped violently apart by a pagan assault on Christian England, an assault that came very close to destroying England.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Power of the Dog: A Novel *




  








Now an Academy Award-winning Netflix film by Jane Campion, starring Benedict Cumberbatch and Kirsten Dunst: Thomas Savage's acclaimed Western is "a pitch-perfect evocation of time and place" (Boston Globe) for fans of East of Eden and Brokeback Mountain.

Set in the wide-open spaces of the American West, The Power of the Dog is a stunning story of domestic tyranny, brutal masculinity, and thrilling defiance from one of the most powerful and distinctive voices in American literature. The novel tells the story of two brothers — one magnetic but cruel, the other gentle and quiet — and of the mother and son whose arrival on the brothers’ ranch shatters an already tenuous peace. From the novel’s startling first paragraph to its very last word, Thomas Savage’s voice — and the intense passion of his characters — holds readers in thrall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Magic and Mayhem (What the Cat Dragged In Cozy Mysteries Book 2)*




  








Years ago, body-piercer Esmerelda disappeared from Lilith’s tattoo shop, Graphomancy. Unknown to Lil, Esmerelda has been continually abducted, injured, and then left for dead. The assailant leaves no clues behind, other than threatening messages. Despite constantly changing names, jobs, and locations, the mysterious kidnapper always finds Esmerelda. Police no longer believe the man even exists, and Esmerelda’s psychiatrist ex-husband had diagnosed her as an attention-seeking fraud.

Esmerelda has returned to Graphomancy, determined to make a stand. Lilith, a witch, and Jen, her apprentice, are convinced that there is a real culprit out there. But like law enforcement, Esmerelda’s attacker seems to know their every move before they make it. Darren Byrne, private eye, has taken on the case as well. He’s determined that the abductions are related to a secret society who attack during major celestial events. With an alignment of all the visible planets nigh, Esmerelda is nearly out of time. Can Jen and Lil save her from this superhuman foe before he finally finishes his fiendish work?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Barista Bump Off (A Killer Coffee Mystery Book 11) *




  








SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE

Welcome to the Bean Hive Coffeehouse where the gossip is as hot as the coffee!

ROBBERY TAKES A DEADLY TURN

Life couldn't be better! I've got a great husband, getting along with my ex and his new wife, plus I own a very successful coffeehouse! And...there just might be an addition to the family on the horizon, but my lips are sealed. - ROXY BLOOM

Dahlin' things can change in the blink of an eye. Even in an idyllic tourist destination like Honey Springs.

A string of purse snatchings along the boardwalk has left one victim dead.
locals, Loretta Bebe and Maxine Bloom, have joined forces to make Sheriff Shepard and the Mayor accountable for the crimes. After all, they too were victims.

Dedicated to her community and the safety of her customers, super sleuth Roxy Bloom is determined to track down this ruthless purse snatcher before someone else is bumped off.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tea Shop Cozy Mysteries - Books 1-6 (Cozy Mystery Collections Book 2)*




  








This collection features all six current titles in the Tea Shop Cozy Mystery series
Fifty-something widow Willow Foxglove's dream is to operate a herbal tea shop. If only she could stop tripping over dead bodies long enough to organize the business!

When murder comes to peaceful Aniseed Valley, Willow Foxglove is on the case. Believing the local sheriff to be unequal to the challenge, she pursues leads in between building a new tea shop and looking after her Maine **** kitten, Mavis.

As each crime unfolds, she draws on the book-smarts of best friend Harmony and conspiracy-laden facts from second-best friend Reg to help untangle the evidence. And, of course, she can always rely on handy hints from her favorite TV show of all time - Miss Walsham Investigates!

This collection contains the following titles to keep you guessing and keep the murderers on their toes!
1: Pushing Up Daisies
2: Berry Murderous
3: Deathbed of Roses
4: Orange Juiced
5: Keeping Mums
6: Hibiscus Homicide

Tea Shop Cozy Mysteries are quick 1-2 hour reads perfect for filling in time waiting for appointments, commuting to work, or when your significant other insists on watching the show that makes you roll your eyes!
They contain no swearing, no gore, no cliffhangers, and no graphic scenes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Honeybee Cozy Mysteries - Books 1-3 (Cozy Mystery Collections Book 3)*




  








*Murder and mayhem keep Alice as busy as a bee!*
Alice Townsend is on the spectrum and on the hunt to find a trail of killers in this box set of delectable cozy mystery novellas. With the help of her friends, cafe co-owner Sally, odd-jobs-man Doug, and her aging dog Chester, Alice must unwind a string of tangled clues if she's to pinpoint each murderer before they can strike again.

This boxed set contains the following titles to keep you guessing and keep the murderers on their toes!
1. The Buzz Kill
2. The Honey Trap
3. The Double Dip

Honeybee Cozy Mysteries contain no swearing, no gore, and no graphic scenes but are chockablock full of bees.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hotel Inspector Cozy Mysteries - Books 1-3 (Cozy Mystery Collections Book 4) *




  







*Welcome to the seventies. Flower Power, Vietnam War Protests, and Murder!*
Newly divorced Diana Halcomb thinks her luck is changing when she starts a job as a hotel inspector. Her nerves about the new role and single status aren't helped when she stumbles into a new crime scene with every fresh destination.
Joining ranks with an eager reporter, Diana chases up leads and conducts interviews with potential suspects. Her new role might make her inn-dependent but it's also a job with some serious reservations!
Hotel Inspector Cozy Mysteries are quick 1-2 hour reads perfect for filling in time waiting for appointments, commuting to work, or when your significant other insists on watching the TV show that makes you roll your eyes.

This collection includes the following titles:
1. A Job of Inn Dependence
2. A Stay with Reservations
3. A Room for Suite Dreams


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Charity Shop Haunted Mysteries: Books 1 - 3 (Cozy Mystery Collections Book 5) *




  








Fifty-two-year-old Emily Curtis wants a job so she can rebuild her shattered life. One year ago, a devastating car accident stole her occupation, her home, and half her mind.

Working in the charity shop of a small town in rural New Zealand seems ideal... until she awakens a ghost!
Join Emily and her newfound friends—living and dead—as she unravels the mysteries surrounding three very different ghosts' deaths. The Charity Shop Haunted Mystery Boxset contains the following titles:
Mrs Pettigrew Sees a Ghost
Mr Wilmott Gets Old School
Miss Hawthorne Sits for a Spell

These books contain ghosts, murderers, and witches but are free of the following evil spirits: No Swearing, No Gore, and No Graphic Scenes.

The series is written in New Zealand English, which features mainly British spelling variants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Marjorie's Cozy Kitten Cafe - Books 1-3 (Cozy Mystery Collections Book 6)*




  








Marjorie Hardaway runs a cafe in the small New Zealand town of Hanmer Springs, overflowing with kittens looking for new forever homes. A busy job made more troublesome when life throws her into the path of unsolved crimes!

With her own quirky style and the help of friends from the tight-knit community, Marjorie sets to work to solve the puzzles. Join her as she sifts clues, weighs information, and serves delicious crumpets with lashings of honey. Add to that an occasional feline helping paw, and the culprits will be the ones shaking in their boots.

This delectable cozy collection includes the following titles:
Calico Confusion
Chartreux Shock
Lykoi Larceny


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Secret of the Broken Sea Glass: A Bizzy Devlin Cozy Mystery *




  








What do a sneering artist, a snarky cat, and a scattering of sea glass all have in common? Murder.
Bizzy Devlin’s photography business is flying high, and to top it all off, she’s got her sights set on a fancy new studio space. That is, until the hottest artist in town (and his sassy orange tabby) scoops it up from under her very nose.

Still smarting, Bizzy hopes an upcoming gig for a city promo will set her mood straight, only to discover that the feature of the photo promo is none other than the studio-swiping artist himself. Ouch. But when Bizzy arrives to shoot the feature, she finds the feature’s already been shot—with a gun!

When fingers point toward her friend, Bizzy’s not convinced, and must spring to action if she’s going to clear his name.

Can Bizzy sift through the sea glass and uncover the murderer? And will her labradoodle survive the tormenting tabby? Join Bizzy and the gang on their newest escapade, Secret of the Broken Sea Glass.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dead Men Tell No Tales: A Bizzy Devlin Cozy Mystery *




  








What’s worse for a professional photographer than poor lighting and family squabbles? A dog who finds dead bodies!
Bizzy Devlin’s photography business is finally taking off. So when she agrees to photograph an extended family portrait on a nearby beach, she thinks it will be a simple day of fun, sun, and sand between her toes.

But she soon learns that wrangling bickering family members and dodging unruly kids, unleashed dogs, and the minefield of beachy messes will be the real challenge. And when Bizzy’s labradoodle unearths a body, her photo shoot officially becomes an unmitigated disaster.

Bizzy’s thankful to leave the mess behind, but when the prime suspect begs for her help, and Bizzy’s friend urges her on, she reluctantly takes up the case. Confronting the dysfunctional family and evading an irritated detective takes skill, and when Bizzy becomes a target herself, things get personal.

Can she dig up the truth? Join Bizzy and her doodle in the third book of the Bizzy Devlin Cozy Mystery series, Dead Men Tell No Tales.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Night Hawks (Ruth Galloway Mysteries Book 13) *




  








A USA Today Bestseller

There’s nothing Ruth Galloway hates more than amateur archaeologists, but when a group of them stumble upon Bronze Age artifacts alongside a dead body, she finds herself thrust into their midst—and into the crosshairs of a string of murders circling ever closer.

Ruth is back as head of archaeology at the University of North Norfolk when a group of local metal detectorists—the so-called Night Hawks—uncovers Bronze Age artifacts on the beach, alongside a recently deceased body, just washed ashore. Not long after, the same detectorists uncover a murder-suicide—a scientist and his wife found at their farmhouse, long thought to be haunted by the Black Shuck, a humongous black dog, a harbinger of death. The further DCI Nelson probes into both cases, the more intertwined they become, and the closer they circle to David Brown, the new lecturer Ruth has recently hired, who seems always to turn up wherever Ruth goes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Wrong Side of Goodbye (A Harry Bosch Novel Book 19) *




  








In this #1 New York Times bestseller, California's newest private investigator, Detective Harry Bosch, must track down a missing heir while helping a police department connect the dots on a dangerous cold case.
Harry Bosch is California's newest private investigator. He doesn't advertise, he doesn't have an office, and he's picky about who he works for, but it doesn't matter. His chops from thirty years with the LAPD speak for themselves.

Soon one of Southern California's biggest moguls comes calling. The reclusive billionaire is nearing the end of his life and is haunted by one regret. When he was young, he had a relationship with a Mexican girl, his great love. But soon after becoming pregnant, she disappeared. Did she have the baby? And if so, what happened to it?

Desperate to know whether he has an heir, the dying magnate hires Bosch, the only person he can trust. With such a vast fortune at stake, Harry realizes that his mission could be risky not only for himself but for the one he's seeking. But as he begins to uncover the haunting story--and finds uncanny links to his own past--he knows he cannot rest until he finds the truth.

At the same time, unable to leave cop work behind completely, he volunteers as an investigator for a tiny cash-strapped police department and finds himself tracking a serial rapist who is one of the most baffling and dangerous foes he has ever faced.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Dublin Trilogy Deluxe Part 2 (The Bunny McGarry Collection)*




  








'A brilliant comedic thriller'The Irish Post
'One of the funniest crime books you'll ever read'The Express

The Dublin Trilogy Deluxe Part 2 contains the third and fourth novels of the four-book Dublin Trilogy (there’s a prequel), as well as the novella Sisters Gonna Work it Out and the short story How to Send a Message. The series has been a critically acclaimed Amazon bestseller worldwide and it is optioned for TV.

The two-part box set features the books with the ancillary novellas and short stories presented in the order the author Caimh McDonnell thinks they should be read in, with new introductions written especially for this edition.

Please note: this is the second part!

The Dublin Trilogy Deluxe Part 2 contains:
Angels in The Moonlight (The Dublin Trilogy Book 3): For Detective Bunny McGarry, life is complicated, and it is about to get more so. He’s set the task of bringing down the most skilled and ruthless armed robbery gang in Irish history. So, the last thing he needs in his life is yet another complication. Her name is Simone. She is smart, funny, talented and, well, complicated.

Sisters Gonna Work it Out (Novella): Annoying a drug baron is usually a very bad idea but it is just another day at work for The Sisters of the Saint. An ex-communicated order of kick-ass nuns, they take no prisoners, but they might just free a few.

How to Send a Message (Short Story): Bunny McGarry is the kind of man who is inclined to take it personally when someone tries to threaten his life. Two gangland thugs find out to their cost that if you’re going up against the meanest copper in Dublin, you’d better be prepared for a truly unforgettable experience.

Last Orders (The Dublin Trilogy Book 4): As a wise man once said, just because you're done with the past, doesn't mean the past is done with you. When long-buried bodies are discovered in the Wicklow Mountains, Bunny's past starts closing in on him. Who can he trust when he can't even trust himself? When he’s got nowhere left to run and nobody he can turn to, will the big fella make the ultimate sacrifice to protect the ones he loves?

Please note: All the novels and short stories have been previously available to readers separately.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*McGarry Stateside Deluxe (Books 1-3) (The Bunny McGarry Collection Book 3)*




  








‘The adventures of Caimh McDonnell’s detective Bunny McGarry are tightly plotted, hilarious, and offer the vicarious pleasure of seeing the deserving walloped with a hurley.’
The Spectator, Books of the Year 2020

Bunny McGarry is a man on a mission. Join Ireland’s answer to a question no one asked as he takes on America in an effort to find the woman he loves and a decent cup of tea.

This digital boxset contains the first three books of the McGarry Stateside series, plus the bonus novella Good Deeds and Bad Intentions. The series has been a critically acclaimed worldwide Amazon bestseller and it is optioned for TV.

Disaster Inc (McGarry Stateside: Book One)
All Bunny McGarry wants is a spot of breakfast and a decent cup of tea. So imagine how annoyed he gets when two masked men attempt to rob the New York diner he is in? Unfortunately, dealing with that problem just leads to a whole lot more. One of the other customers isn’t who she appears to be, and without his help, the odds aren’t great that she will live to see another breakfast.

I Have Sinned (McGarry Stateside: Book Two)
Bunny’s only lead in finding the woman he loves is a priest who has no intention of helping him. However, when it emerges that the padre has a dark past and people who want to make sure he has no future, the two men decide that they might just need the other’s help if they are to protect what they each hold most dear.

The Quiet Man (McGarry Stateside: Book Three)
Getting into prison is easy, it’s getting out that’s tricky.
Almost everyone in prison will tell you they’re in there for a crime they didn’t commit, but Anthony Rourke really means it. That’s because he’s actually Bunny McGarry, who has got himself into one of Nevada’s finest penitentiaries under false pretences. He is there to bust someone else out. In order to do so he has to deal with corrupt prison officials, a UFO cult and someone from his own past who has a score to settle.

Good Deeds and Bad Intentions (Novella)
It's the night before Christmas and Bunny McGarry is hard at work. Helena Martinez is trying to make a new life but her scumbag ex-husband has other ideas. When she is approached by a mysterious woman with an offer of help, she has to choose between running again or trusting a ragtag bunch of strangers to deal with her problem once and for all.

Please note: All the novels and short stories have been previously available to readers separately.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Short Time to Die *




  








In this electrifying thriller, two women from opposite sides of the country find their lives inextricably bound—by blood, by fear, and by a merciless, murderous revenge …

Walking home on a foggy night in rural New York, Marly Shaw stops in the glare of approaching headlights. Two men step out of a pickup truck. A sudden, desperate chase erupts in gunshots. And a terrified girl is on the run—for the rest of her life …

Thirteen years later, human bones discovered in California are linked to two missing people from Central New York. Sheriff’s Detective Vanessa Alba and her partner dive into an investigation that lures them deep into the Finger Lakes region. There they find a community in the brutal grip of a powerful family—and a trail of dark secrets leading to the one family member who thought she got away …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Dark-Adapted Eye (Plume) *




  








A woman investigates the shocking secrets that brought down her once proud family in this suspenseful Edgar Award winner from a New York Times–bestselling author.

Faith Severn has never understood why the willful matriarch of her high-society family, aunt Vera Hillyard, snapped and murdered her own beloved sister. But long after Vera is condemned to hang, a journalist’s startling discoveries allow Faith to perceive her family’s story in a new light.

Set in post–World War II Britain, A Dark-Adapted Eye is both a gripping mystery and a harrowing psychological portrait of a complex woman at the head of a troubled family. Called “a rich, beautifully crafted novel” by P. D. James, Time magazine has described its author as “the best mystery writer in the English-speaking world.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In Case of Emergency: A Novel *




  








When her boyfriend goes missing and a woman turns up dead, Charlotte must connect the dots for herself before she becomes the suspect, or the next victim.

Charlotte, a mid-thirties Long Island woman, has felt so alone since her promising career in neuroscience imploded. But she has an online support group; she has Rachel, a friend who has seen her through the worst of it; and now she also has Peter, a mysterious new boyfriend who has asked that their budding romance remain a total secret.

That is why she is too scared to report his disappearance to the authorities when he vanishes without a word.

Weeks later, police contact her to make an ID on a body, and she fears the worst for her missing beau. Instead, she arrives at the morgue and feels a terrible relief when she sees a woman she has never met on the table in front of her. But relief is replaced by confusion, then terror, when Charlotte realizes she has become a person of interest.

Why did Jane Doe have Charlotte listed as her emergency contact? Was it revenge or a warning? And where exactly does Peter factor into all this? As Charlotte becomes the prime murder suspect, she enters into a race against the clock to find out the truth about the dead woman and the connections they shared. But what she discovers is beyond anything she could have ever imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Standoff: A Vin Cooper Novel 6*




  








A brutal massacre. A terrifying madman.

OSI Special Agent Vin Cooper is brought to the scene of an airport massacre in El Paso, Texas, to investigate the death of a USAF airman, AWOL from a nearby Air Force base.

When a survivor of the chilling massacre crawls out of the desert, Cooper comes to the obvious conclusion – with a major cartel just across the border in Juarez, this has to be about drugs.

As he begins to piece together the case, Cooper is drawn into a world of violence and treachery. Soon he finds himself on the run, framed for murders he didn't commit. But being a fugitive just happens to be the perfect cover for his most dangerous mission yet – crossing the border and infiltrating the cartel.

Coming face-to-face with a terrifying madman, Cooper soon realizes that the airport massacre was just a dress rehearsal for something even worse ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Book of the Sword: A History of Daggers, Sabers, and Scimitars from Ancient Times to the Modern Day*




  








“The history of the sword,” the author writes in his introduction, “is the history of humanity.” For centuries, the sword has been a symbol of power, strength, liberty, and courage. In the Middle Ages, the image of a sword was used to signify the word of God. Nearly every culture in history has forged blades from stone or steel to fight in times of battle and protect in times of peace.

In this groundbreaking work, Richard Francis Burton, explorer, translator, scholar, and swordsman, draws on a wealth of linguistic, archaeological, and literary sources to trace the millennia-old history of the sword. From its earliest days as a charred, sharpened stick to the height of craftsmanship in the modern era, the sword has been the weapon of choice for warriors of all stripes.

In eloquent, captivating prose, Burton describes:
• Dirks
• Daggers
• Knives
• Sabers
• Cutlasses
• The origin of the weapon
• The weapons of the age of wood
• The Copper Age of weapons
• The Iron Age of weapons
• The sword in ancient Egypt
• The sword in ancient Greece
• And more

Nearly three hundred line drawings enhance Burton’s richly detailed text. Any reader of history or student of weaponry will find this book a fascinating, highly enjoyable read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Chicago's Great Fire: The Destruction and Resurrection of an Iconic American City *




  








A definitive chronicle of the 1871 Chicago Fire as remembered by those who experienced it—from the author of Chicago and the American Literary Imagination.

Over three days in October, 1871, much of Chicago, Illinois, was destroyed by one of the most legendary urban fires in history. Incorporated as a city in 1837, Chicago had grown at a breathtaking pace in the intervening decades—and much of the hastily-built city was made of wood. Starting in Catherine and Patrick O’Leary’s barn, the Fire quickly grew out of control, twice jumping branches of the Chicago River on its relentless path through the city’s three divisions. While the death toll was miraculously low, nearly a third of Chicago residents were left homeless and more were instantly unemployed.

This popular history of the Great Chicago Fire approaches the subject through the memories of those who experienced it. Chicago historian Carl Smith builds the story around memorable characters, both known to history and unknown, including the likes of General Philip Sheridan and Robert Todd Lincoln. Smith chronicles the city’s rapid growth and its place in America’s post-Civil War expansion. The dramatic story of the fire—revealing human nature in all its guises—became one of equally remarkable renewal, as Chicago quickly rose back up from the ashes thanks to local determination and the world’s generosity.

As we approach the fire’s 150th anniversary, Carl Smith’s compelling narrative at last gives this epic event its full and proper place in our national chronicle.

“The best book ever written about the fire, a work of deep scholarship by Carl Smith that reads with the forceful narrative of a fine novel. It puts the fire and its aftermath in historical, political and social context. It’s a revelatory pleasure to read.” —Chicago Tribune


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Life in Wartime Britain (Insights From the Past) *




  








An enlightening social history of World War Two on the Home Front.

‘Highly entertaining and informative’ The Times

‘Authentic and very comprehensive’ Daily Telegraph

What was it like to remain in Britain while husbands, fathers and children were on the frontlines fighting against the threat of Nazi Germany?

How did the role of women and children change with the absence of these men during the war?

E. R. Chamberlin’s fascinating book transports the reader to life on the Home Front in Britain during the Second World War. Drawing on a vast array of contemporary sources, from personal memories of people who lived through it to newspaper reports and periodicals, Chamberlin charts the pain, fear, and boredom as well as the new sense of community that developed amongst those who lived through these years.

Life in Wartime Britain uncovers how the men, women, and children who remained behind took on new roles in factories and farms, or became WRENs or members of the Home Guard, joining together to survive the seemingly endless bombing raids, and how they prepared for rebuilding the nation once victory came into sight. This book shines an important light on a much-understudied aspect of the Second World War and should be essential reading for all interested in this tragic period.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Phantom Flotilla: An Exciting True Story from the Royal Navy's History*




  








It was one of the strangest, most exciting passages in the history of the Royal Navy – the true adventure which inspired C. S. Forester’s The African Queen.

In 1915, Germany dominated Central Africa with its naval control of Lake Tanganyika, which formed the boundary between German East Africa (now Tanzania) and the Belgian Congo. With the only completed railway lying in German territory, no Allied vessel could be brought against their gunboats. Consequently, no British or Belgian forces could advance into German territory because the Germans could always land troops behind them to cut their lines of communication. Breaking that hold was both a military necessity and a suicidal task.

For Lieutenant-Commander Spicer-Simson, the dilemma facing the Allied High Command was simply the chance for an adventure – and so the sailor turned explorer. Thus began one of the most astounding feats in naval history, as Spicer-Simson led an expedition of only two motor-boats through hundreds of miles of bush and mountains to reach the lake, all in a bid to defeat the German navy and claim Central Africa for the British Empire.

The Phantom Flotilla is the riveting account of a remarkable true story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/22/22.

Currently $2.

*A Journal for Jordan: A Story of Love and Honor *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER•“A hauntingly beautiful account of a family fractured by war . . . filled with vivid and heartbreaking details.”—The New York Times Book Review

NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE • “Full of wonderful treasures offered by a unique and spirited father . . . written with serene grace: part memoir, part love story, all heart.”—James McBride, author of The Color of Water

In 2005, Dana Canedy’s fiancé, First Sergeant Charles Monroe King, began to write what would become a two-hundred-page journal for his son in case he did not make it home from the war in Iraq. He was killed by a roadside bomb on October 14, 2006. His son, Jordan, was seven months old.

Inspired by his example, Dana was determined to preserve his memory for their son. A Journal for Jordan is a mother’s fiercely honest letter to her child about the parent he lost before he could even speak. It is also a father’s advice and prayers for the son he will never know.

A father figure to the soldiers under his command, Charles moved naturally into writing to his son. In neat block letters, he counseled him on everything from how to withstand disappointment and deal with adversaries to how to behfrave on a date. And he also wrote of recovering a young soldier’s body, piece by piece, from a tank—and the importance of honoring that young man’s life. He finished the journal two months before his death while home on a two-week leave, so intoxicated with love for his infant son that he barely slept.

This is also the story of Dana and Charles together—two seemingly mismatched souls who loved each other deeply and lost each other too soon. A Journal for Jordan is a tender introduction, a loving good-bye, a reporter’s inquiry into her soldier’s life, and a heartrending reminder of the human cost of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/23/22.

Currently $2.

*All Flesh Is Grass *




  






Long before Under the Dome, this novel of a town trapped within an invisible force field earned a Nebula Award nomination for the author of Way Station.

Nothing much ever happens in Millville, a small, secluded Middle-American community—until the day Brad Carter discovers he is unable to leave. And the nearly bankrupt real estate agent is not the only one being held prisoner; every resident is confined within the town’s boundaries by an invisible force field that cannot be breached. As local tensions rapidly reach breaking point, a set of bizarre circumstances leads Brad to the source of their captivity, making him humanity’s reluctant ambassador to an alien race of sentient flora, and privy to these jailers’ ultimate intentions. But some of Millville’s most powerful citizens do not take kindly to Carter’s “collaboration with the enemy,” even under the sudden threat of global apocalypse.

Decades before Stephen King trapped an entire town in Under the Dome, science fiction Grand Master Clifford D. Simak explored the shocking effects of communal captivity on an unsuspecting population. Nominated for the Nebula Award, All Flesh Is Grass is a riveting masterwork that brilliantly reinvents the alien invasion story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cold Eyes (First Contact) *




  








Cold Eyes is an original First Contact novel, written as a tribute to the 1974 science fiction classic, The Mote in God's Eye, by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle.

The UN warship Magellan is twelve light-years from Earth, exploring a cold eye, a tidally-locked super-earth called Bee. At least two advanced, intelligent species evolved on the planet, but the crew's attempts at radio communication result in garbled replies. No one is waiting for them in orbit. The crew has to figure out why. Any misunderstandings could lead to war.

Warning: The most absurd part of this story is true and accurately portrayed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Out Past the Stars (The Farian War Book 3) *




  








Gunrunner empress Hail Bristol must navigate alien politics and deadly plots to prevent an interspecies war, in the explosive finale to the Farian War space opera trilogy.

When Hail finally confronts the Farian gods, she makes a stunning discovery. There are no gods—only the Hiervet, an alien race with devastating powers who once spread war throughout the galaxy long before humanity’s ancestors crawled out of the sludge of Earth’s oceans.

But this knowledge carries with it dire news: the Hiervet have returned, eager to take revenge on those of their kind who escaped. And they don’t care who gets caught in the middle of the battle—Shen, Farian, or Indranan.

Once again, the fate of the galaxy is on the line and Hail will have to make one final gamble to leverage chaos into peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Heaven's Queen (Paradox Book 3)*




  








Badass heroine Devi Morris returns for another action-packed space adventure in the thrilling conclusion to Rachel Bach's Paradox trilogy.

From the moment she took a job on Captain Caldswell's doomed ship, Devi Morris's life has been one disaster after another: government conspiracies, two alien races out for her blood, an incurable virus that's eating her alive.

Now, with the captain missing and everyone-even her own government-determined to hunt her down, things are going from bad to impossible. The sensible plan would be to hide and wait for things to blow over, but Devi's never been one to shy from a fight, and she's getting mighty sick of running.

It's time to put this crisis on her terms and do what she knows is right. But with all human life hanging on her actions, the price of taking a stand might be more than she can pay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*An Absolutely Remarkable Thing: A Novel (The Carls Book 1) *




  








THE INSTANT #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“Sparkling with mystery, humor and the uncanny, this is a fun read. But beneath its effervescent tone, more complex themes are at play.” —San Francisco Chronicle

In his wildly entertaining debut novel, Hank Green—cocreator of Crash Course, Vlogbrothers, and SciShow—spins a sweeping, cinematic tale about a young woman who becomes an overnight celebrity before realizing she's part of something bigger, and stranger, than anyone could have possibly imagined.

The Carls just appeared.

Roaming through New York City at three a.m., twenty-three-year-old April May stumbles across a giant sculpture. Delighted by its appearance and craftsmanship—like a ten-foot-tall Transformer wearing a suit of samurai armor—April and her best friend, Andy, make a video with it, which Andy uploads to YouTube. The next day, April wakes up to a viral video and a new life. News quickly spreads that there are Carls in dozens of cities around the world—from Beijing to Buenos Aires—and April, as their first documentarian, finds herself at the center of an intense international media spotlight.

Seizing the opportunity to make her mark on the world, April now has to deal with the consequences her new particular brand of fame has on her relationships, her safety, and her own identity. And all eyes are on April to figure out not just what the Carls are, but what they want from us.

Compulsively entertaining and powerfully relevant, An Absolutely Remarkable Thing grapples with big themes, including how the social internet is changing fame, rhetoric, and radicalization; how our culture deals with fear and uncertainty; and how vilification and adoration spring for the same dehumanization that follows a life in the public eye. The beginning of an exciting fiction career, An Absolutely Remarkable Thing is a bold and insightful novel of now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Unidentified: A Science-Fiction Thriller *




  








It's now clear that UFOs are real. When Jason Ramsey discovers their shocking agenda, his actions will either transform humanity . . . or destroy it entirely. Unidentified is a riveting page-turner. One detailing the actual evidence that UFOs are here, while offering a mind-blowing fictional take on the reasons why.

Ripped from today's headlines, Unidentified is the latest thriller from the NY Times bestselling author whose books have sold over two million copies.

Between 2017 and 2021 the US military admitted to having undeniable evidence that UFOs (now UAVs or UAPs) are here, and defy the laws of physics. When Jason Ramsey, a popular science-fiction writer, becomes obsessed with the subject, he undertakes a relentless quest to uncover what is really going on. After recruiting Tessa Barrett, an extraordinarily talented mercenary, Jason devises a risky, desperate plan to get to the bottom of it all. But the truth is far more shocking, convoluted, and dangerous than anyone could have guessed, and he has no idea who he can trust.

Jason soon realizes that he can only be certain of two things. He somehow holds the key to the future of the galaxy itself . . . and his chances of living out the week are vanishingly small.

Unidentified is a masterful near-future thriller, one packed with nonstop action, unexpected twists, extraordinary technology, and astonishing ideas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Queenslayer (Spellslinger Book 5)*




  








A failed mage learns that just because he's not the chosen one it doesn't mean he can't be a hero in the fifth book of an adventure fantasy series from Sebastien de Castell.

Kellen Argos is an outlaw spellslinger with a bad reputation, a long list of enemies, and zero luck. When he accidently smears blood on the Daroman flag, he's dragged before the queen to be executed for his act of treason.

Face-to-face with the young monarch, Kellen is offered a chance to save himself. If he can defeat the queen at a game of cards, he'll walk free. . .if not, his life is forfeit. But what begins as a game reveals a conspiracy against the queen's life. And now, Kellen is not only playing for his own freedom, but also for the future of an empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Crownbreaker (Spellslinger Book 6)*




  








A failed mage learns that just because he's not the chosen one it doesn't mean he can't be a hero in final book of the Spellslinger series.

Once an outlaw spellslinger, Kellen Argos has made a life for himself as the Daroman Queen's protector. A little magic and a handful of tricks are all it takes to deal with the constant threats to her reign. But when rumors of an empire-shattering war begin to stir, Kellen is asked to commit an unimaginable act to protect his queen.

Inside enemy territory, he quickly realizes something is amiss. Someone is playing a dangerous game. And to discover their secrets, Kellen will have to challenge the greatest spellcaster who's ever lived.

Kellen's misadventures concludes in Crownbreaker, the riveting finale to the adventure fantasy series that began with Spellslinger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Paddle Your Own Canoe: One Man's Fundamentals for Delicious Living*




  








Parks and Recreation actor and Making It co-host Nick Offerman shares his humorous fulminations on life, manliness, meat, and much more in this New York Times bestseller.

Growing a perfect moustache, grilling red meat, wooing a woman—who better to deliver this tutelage than the always charming, always manly Nick Offerman, best known as Parks and Recreation’s Ron Swanson? Combining his trademark comic voice and very real expertise in woodworking—he runs his own woodshop—Paddle Your Own Canoe features tales from Offerman’s childhood in small-town Minooka, Illinois—“I grew up literally in the middle of a cornfield”—to his theater days in Chicago, beginnings as a carpenter/actor and the hilarious and magnificent seduction of his now-wife Megan Mullally. It also offers hard-bitten battle strategies in the arenas of manliness, love, style, religion, woodworking, and outdoor recreation, among many other savory entrees.

A mix of amusing anecdotes, opinionated lessons and rants, sprinkled with offbeat gaiety, Paddle Your Own Canoe will not only tickle readers pink but may also rouse them to put down their smart phones, study a few sycamore leaves, and maybe even hand craft (and paddle) their own canoes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hits, Heathens, and Hippos: Stories from an Agent, Activist, and Adventurer *




  








*★ “A thoroughly absorbing and inherently fascinating account of a most unusual life lived out in a series of equally unusual circumstances.”—Midwest Book Review ★*

Everyone has dreams of what they want to accomplish in life. Marty Essen’s childhood dream of becoming a herpetologist gave way to his dream of becoming a popular DJ, which led to his dream of becoming a big-time talent manager, which morphed into the dream of becoming an in-demand author and college speaker. While he achieved most of his dreams at various levels, he also realized that he didn’t necessarily have to reach the top to find success or happiness. Sometimes “almost” is close enough.

Hits, Heathens, and Hippos: Stories from an Agent, Activist, and Adventurer is a humorous and inspirational memoir that explores relationships and careers and how seemingly minor events can lead to life-changing results. Compelling stories have filled Marty’s life, and he tells those stories in a conversational style that combines his talents as an award-winning author with his talents as the creator of a one-man stage show that he has performed at hundreds of colleges across the United States.

This is a must-read for anyone faced with an unexpected career change, worried about finding and keeping the partner of their dreams, forced to take on bullies (whether individual, political, or corporate), eager for ideas to make life more satisfying, or just in search of a fun-filled adventure.

Marty’s stories include:
◆ Growing up with an over-the-top, born-again Christian father, who prayed aloud in restaurants, thought Satan possessed his Masonic lodge watch, and attempted to faith-heal his old Toyota.
◆ Becoming the youngest disc jockey in Minnesota history, where he survived an on-air attack from a jealous DJ and learned that rock ’n’ roll and country radio stations have vastly different groupies.
◆ Running multiple music talent agencies and becoming one of the top young talent managers in America.
◆ Telling the best lie ever to reel in and marry an amazing woman that the media would later dub as his “intrepid wife.”
◆ Moving to Montana, where he founded one of the state’s fastest growing independent telephone companies and an unusual baseball league with pro-prospects and out-of-control players.
◆ Surviving as an outspoken liberal in the most conservative region of Montana and dealing with the death threats and dirty tricks that came with it.
◆ Heartwarming and humorous stories from his relationships with musicians, governors, senators, and a very special Democratic nominee for President of the United States.
◆ Traveling to all seven continents in search of rare and interesting wildlife, backpacking with a tribe known for headhunting, and surviving a vicious hippo attack.

Be inspired, intrigued, and entertained!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Southern Folk Medicine: Healing Traditions from the Appalachian Fields and Forests *




  








This practical and easy-to-understand guide to the plant wisdom of Southern and Appalachian folk medicine reveals the history and practices of this unique herbal tradition

This book is the first to describe the history, folklore, assessment methods, and remedies of Southern and Appalachian Folk Medicine—the only system of folk medicine, other than Native American, that developed in the United States. One of the system's last active practitioners, Phyllis D. Light has studied and worked with herbs, foods, and other healing techniques for more than thirty years. In everyday language, she explains how Southern and Appalachian Folk Medicine was passed down orally through the generations by herbalists and healers who cared for people in their communities with the natural tools on hand.

Drawing from Greek, Native American, African, and British sources, this uniquely American folk medicine combines what is useful and practical from many traditions to create an energetic system that is coherent and valuable today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Little Old Lady Who Struck Lucky Again!: A Novel (League of Pensioners) *




  








In the sequel to internationally-bestselling Swedish author Catharina Ingelman-Sundberg’s The Little Old Lady Who Broke All The Rules, the League of Pensioners are up to their old tricks, this time swindling the biggest Vegas casinos, outsmarting a gang of young robbers, and evading the Swedish police in the name of elderly pensioners everywhere—perfect for fans of A Man Called Ove and The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel.
What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas…unless you’re in the League of Pensioners!

Martha Andersson and her friends are at it again. Having left behind their restrictive senior home in Stockholm, the gang is off to make it big in the bright lights and big money of The Strip. Armed with electric wheelchairs and some well-placed helium balloons, Martha, The Genius, The Rake, Christina, and Anna-Gretta are ready to take a Vegas casino for all it’s worth, cashing in on their new favorite pastime: white collar crime.

But they aren’t the only ones looking to outsmart Vegas security systems. The League finds itself inadvertently mired in a diamond robbery and face to face with a gang of young—but dangerous—criminals.

Working together they may have gotten the jewels and cash through airport security, but now that they’re back home will they be able to outfox the robbers and keep the Swedish police at bay? Or will this be one heist too many for the League of Pensioners?

This clever, witty, and devilishly fun sequel to The Little Old Lady Who Broke All the Rules delights and probes by turns, and reminds us that we’re never too old for a little mischief.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Art of Racing in the Rain: A Novel *








NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE FROM FOX 2000 STARRING MILO VENTIMIGLIA, AMANDA SEYFRIED, AND KEVIN COSTNER

MEET THE DOG
WHO WILL SHOW THE WORLD
HOW TO BE HUMAN

The New York Times bestselling novel from Garth Stein—a heart-wrenching but deeply funny and ultimately uplifting story of family, love, loyalty, and hope—a captivating look at the wonders and absurdities of human life . . . as only a dog could tell it.

“Splendid.” —People

“The perfect book for anyone who knows that compassion isn’t only for humans, and that the relationship between two souls who are meant for each other never really comes to an end. Every now and then I’m lucky enough to read a novel I can’t stop thinking about: this is one of them.” —Jodi Picoult

“It’s impossible not to love Enzo.” —Minneapolis Star Tribune


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Zak George's Dog Training Revolution: The Complete Guide to Raising the Perfect Pet with Love*




  








A revolutionary way to raise and train your dog, with “a wealth of practical tips, tricks, and fun games that will enrich the lives of many dogs and their human companions” (Dr. Ian Dunbar, veterinarian and animal behaviorist).

Zak George is a new type of dog trainer. A dynamic YouTube star and Animal Planet personality with a fresh approach, Zak helps you tailor dog training to your pet’s unique traits and energy level—leading to quicker results and a much happier pup.

For the first time, Zak has distilled the information from his hundreds of videos and experience with thousands of dogs into this comprehensive dog and puppy training guide that includes:

• Choosing the right pup for you
• Housetraining and basic training
• Handling biting, leash pulling, jumping up, barking, aggression, chewing, and other behavioral issues
• Health care essentials like finding a vet and selecting the right food
• Cool tricks, traveling tips, and activities to enjoy with your dog
• Topics with corresponding videos on Zak’s YouTube channel so you can see his advice in action

Packed with everything you need to know to raise and care for your dog, this book will help you communicate and bond with one another in a way that makes training easier, more rewarding, and—most of all—fun!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Crossing Over Easy: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Eastwind Witches Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Werewolf. In the diner. With the frying pan.*
Top chef Nora Ashcroft just died. But instead of the afterlife, she's entered the magical town of Eastwind.
However, witches, vampires, and the grim reaper (he prefers you call him Ted) become the least of her concerns when she stumbles upon a fresh murder and all wands point to her as the prime suspect.
With a snarky hellhound familiar she doesn't want and new psychic powers she doesn't know how to use, can Nora exonerate herself by piecing together who killed the werewolf in the diner with the frying pan?
Crossing Over Easy is the first book in the delightful Eastwind Witches series (best enjoyed in order). If you love witty female sleuths, humorous hijinks, and sweet-as-cherry-pie love interests, you will adore Nova Nelson's magical cozy mysteries.

Buy Crossing Over Easy for one spell of a good time!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death Metal: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Eastwind Witches Cozy Mysteries Book 2) *




  








A werewolf heiress just kicked the bucket. Suicide or foul play?

Eastwind's deputy has just ruled a wealthy werewolf's death a suicide, but something feels wrong to Fifth Wind witch Nora Ashcroft.

Her psychic suspicions are confirmed when the victim's ghost shows up on Nora's doorstep asking for help in solving her own murder.

The race to unbury the truth is on after one of the victim’s family members begins exhibiting the same signs of illness as the deceased. Will Nora discover the killer in time, or will Eastwind have another death on its hands?

Death Metal is the second book in the delightful Eastwind Witches series (best enjoyed in order). If you love snarky female sleuths, humorous hijinks, and delicious loves interests, you will adore Nova Nelson's magical cozy mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Third Knock the Charm: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Eastwind Witches Cozy Mysteries Book 3) *




  








When fate knocks, answer the door. Unless it knocks three times. Then pretend you didn’t hear it.

Nora Ashcroft knows all too well that life is full of trouble when you can speak to the dead.

When she accidentally lets in a dark entity to the house she shares with Ruby, it’s up to her to banish the who-knows-what before the rest of Eastwind devolves into complete chaos.

If she hopes to succeed, she'll need a special kind of assistance, and, unfortunately, the best man for the job is also the last witch in town she wants to spend time with ...


Third Knock the Charm is the third book in the delightful Eastwind Witches series (best enjoyed in order). If you love snarky female sleuths, humorous hijinks, and delicious loves interests, you will adore Nova Nelson's magical cozy mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder on an Irish Farm: A Charming Irish Cozy Mystery (An Irish Village Mystery Book 8 ) *




  








In this enchanting new read in the fan-favorite series from a USA Today bestselling author, garda of County Cork, Ireland, Siobhán O’Sullivan and Macdaras Flannery, are about to get married at last. But just as the rowdy O’Sullivan brood and all the regulars of the local bistro have gathered at the church, the nuptials come to an abrupt halt when the discovery of an unidentified skeleton puts the wedding on pause…

If only her mother could be here! The entire O’Sullivan brood—not to mention the regulars from Naomi’s Bistro—have gathered at St. Mary’s Church for the wedding of Siobhán and Macdara. It’s not every day you see two garda marrying each other. Only Siobhán’s brother James is missing. They can’t start without him.

But when James finally comes racing in, he’s covered in dirt and babbling he’s found a human skeleton in the old slurry pit at the farmhouse. What farmhouse? Macdara sheepishly admits he was saving it as a wedding surprise: he purchased an abandoned dairy farm. Duty calls, so the engaged garda decide to put the wedding on hold to investigate.

James leads them to a skeleton clothed in rags that resemble a tattered tuxedo. As an elderly neighbor approaches, she cries out that these must be the remains of her one true love who never showed up on their wedding day, fifty years ago. The garda have a cold case on their hands, which heats up the following day when a fresh corpse appears on top of the bridegroom’s bones. With a killer at large, they need to watch their backs—or the nearly wedded couple may be parted by death before they’ve even taken their vows. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder Under the Tuscan Sun (Rita Calabrese Book 5) *




  








An idyllic retreat in rural Tuscany seems like the least likely place for a murder….

Rita Calabrese is a lover of all things Italian—especially the food. So she is overjoyed when Sal, her normally oh-so-unromantic husband, proposes a second honeymoon at a villa in Tuscany. For two weeks, she’ll get a respite from her hectic life as a reporter, sleuth, and mother and be able to just lounge by the pool, traipse through vineyards and olive groves, and gorge on gelato and tiramisu.

Then Rita meets a suave Italian art crimes detective convinced that the villa is the epicenter of an antiquities trafficking ring, and her romantic getaway becomes a working vacation. As she quaffs glorious vino and learns to roll pici pasta by hand, Rita sizes up the other guests. Ostensibly, they have gathered for the nuptials of Alessandro and Giovanna, the Romeo and Juliet of the Italian archaeology world. But is one of them also a criminal mastermind?

When the villa’s owner is found dead in an ancient Etruscan tomb, Rita begins to wonder if something even more sinister is afoot. Plunging into an investigation filled with star-crossed lovers, bitter professional rivalries, long-buried secrets, and fabulous food, Rita finds that Italy never loses its ability to amaze.

Featuring delectable, authentic Italian recipes for caponata, pear and almond tart, peaches with mascarpone, and more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Without a Trace: An unputdownable murder mystery novel for 2021, perfect for all crime thriller fans! (Detective Isabel Blood, Book 2) *




  






‘This was such a brilliant whodunit thriller that I didn’t want to put down. I picked it up in the morning and by lunchtime I was finished.’ NetGalley Reviewer, ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

You can cover up the truth, but every murder leaves a trail…
The rain was relentless. It stung Ruth Prendergast’s face as she dashed towards her house, desperate to escape the cold and settle down for an early night. But upon entering her bedroom, she finds a man, lying on her bed – a knife buried in his chest.
When Detective Isabel Blood and her sergeant arrive on the scene, Ruth claims she’s never laid eyes on the victim before. But with no sign of a break-in, how did the killer gain access to the house?
Then Ruth disappears, leaving Isabel and her team to fear the worst. Has their lead suspect escaped, or is Ruth in danger herself?
Forensic evidence at the crime scene is sparse, and it’s proving impossible for Isabel to make a breakthrough. With Ruth still missing, time is running out.
But how can you catch a killer that doesn’t leave a trace?

Uncover the mystery and solve the crime alongside Derbyshire’s best detective. This utterly gripping, unputdownable whodunit will have you hooked and reading long into the night! Fans Val McDermid, Elly Griffiths and ITV’s Vera will love Without a Trace!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Last Seen Alive: An unputdownable murder mystery novel, perfect for all crime thriller fans! (Detective Isabel Blood, Book 3) *




  






‘This is a cracking page turner with twists galore. When I wasn't reading it I was thinking of this book trying to work out what was going on.’ NetGalley Reviewer, ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Fans of Vera, Val McDermid and Elly Griffiths will love Last Seen Alive!

When Anna Matheson fails to collect her son from the babysitter after a works party, the police are swiftly called. Anna is a stickler for time and a good mother – she would never abandon her baby. Her disappearance is totally out of character and DI Isabel Blood and her team soon suspect foul play.

CCTV footage shows Anna was last seen at precisely 11.11pm, as she collected her coat to leave the party. But the cameras outside the venue have failed to pick up her exit from the car park – how could she have vanished in plain sight?

Rumour has it that Anna was set to make big changes in the workplace, and Isabel can’t help but think someone wanted her out of the way.

Everyone at the party is a suspect, and all the clues point to murder…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The 7 She Saw (Blake Wilder FBI Mystery Thriller Book 1) *




  








Throughout history and in just about every religion the number 7 has held significance.
And in the small town of Briar Glen the secret of the 7 will forever haunt you.

Blake Wilder is plagued with nightmares from her dark and twisted past.
Fourteen years ago, her entire family was taken from her.
Her parents murdered, and her sister taken.
At the age of 22, Blake joined the FBI in hopes of one day discovering the truth behind the mysteries of her own past.
The past few years since joining the FBI, Blake has seen many gruesome and nightmare inducing cases.
Now, she faces what may be the most grim and mysterious case of her career.
A case that will take her to Briar Glen.

Briar Glen is a sleepy and affluent town on the coast of Washington.
But this idyllic seaside town is far from what it appears to be.
As Blake digs deeper into the case to unravel the strange mystery behind the 3 female victims, she finds that little is as it seems.
People are not who they say they are, and there are killers that lurk in the shadows.
The more she learns about the town, the more she realizes that there is an evil darkness that underlies everything in this place.

This is a town built on blood and paid for with human lives.
There's no playing it safe when you’re hunting monsters.
And there are so many here in Briar Glen that one false move could be Blake's last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Her Perfect Crime (Blake Wilder FBI Mystery Thriller Book 3) 




  




*


The dead tell no tales.
And the unspeakable evil they know of, may be one that would forever remain buried six feet under…

How do you solve an unsolvable string of robberies that leaves a bloody trail of murder and mayhem?
FBI agent Blake Wilder is all too familiar with unsolved cases. Plagued by the mysterious tragedies that destroyed her family. She made it her life mission to solve crime and punish the evil doers in this world.

This time Blake takes on an unsolved case from her early career, one that spans half a decade. But as she and her team dive further into the investigation, they uncover another string of shocking savage crimes that are claiming the lives of innocent women.

As they delve into their case, the coincidences continue to mount until the truth cannot be denied and Blake realizes that they have uncovered something far more complex and disturbing than she had ever imagined. The clock is ticking and Blake must solve this case and make an arrest, or risk losing the killers and thieves once again. And as Blake races to solve the case, a note from someone that knew her parents has the mystery of Blake’s deadly and dangerous past catching up to her. There are shadows she’s unaware of moving behind the scenes. Pieces being moved about on the board, and a force that’s frightening in its scope being brought to bear against her.

Hear no evil. See no evil. Speak no evil.
But how do you avoid it when it comes knocking on your door?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Lost Sister (Blake Wilder FBI Mystery Thriller Book 7) *




  








The truth will set you free.
For FBI Agent Blake Wilder the price of that truth requires the ultimate sacrifice.

Blake Wilder lives with reoccurring nightmares from her grim and mysterious past.
Fourteen years ago, her entire family was taken from her.
Her parents murdered, and her sister taken.
At the age of 22, Blake joined the FBI in hopes of one day discovering the truth behind the mysteries of her own past.

Since joining the Bureau, Blake has witnessed and solved many gruesome and terrible cases. Yet, the one case that changed the course of her life seems to have a way of evading the light.
When a new clue about her past is uncovered, and she finds that the sister she lost hope in ever finding might be alive. For the first time, Blake feels hopeful.

But with the organization that murdered her parents after her, and powerful figures aligning against her. Blake has only one choice, to face her trauma and the monsters head on.
As she’s dealing with that, SPD Deputy Chief Torres is on a warpath, seemingly willing to stop at nothing to indict Blake for murder.
And with a new enemy entering the ring—one who is more dangerous than everybody else. The Đavole. A mysterious assassin who is legendary and has never failed to eliminate a target.
The only question is… Who is he in town to kill?

With more questions than answers about her sister’s return from the dead and a host of enemies at the gates looking to destroy her career or outright kill her, Blake doesn’t know where to turn, or who she can turn to.

With so many uncertainties in the air.
The only thing Blake can be certain of is that there is no where that’s safe when you're being hunted down by monsters.

There’s no where left to run. No where left to hide.
You just have to do whatever it takes to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The 7th Canon *




  








A riveting legal thriller from Robert Dugoni, New York Times bestselling author of My Sister’s Grave.
In San Francisco’s seamy Tenderloin district, a teenage street hustler has been murdered in a shelter for boys. And the dedicated priest who runs the struggling home stands accused. But despite damning evidence that he’s a killer—and worse—Father Thomas Martin stands by his innocence. And attorney Peter Donley stands with him.

For three years Donley has cut his legal teeth in his uncle’s tiny, no-frills firm, where people come before profits. Just as Donley is poised to move on to a lucrative dream job, the shocking case lands in his lap, and he must put his future on hold while putting his courtroom skills to the test. But a ruthless DA seeking headlines and a brutal homicide cop bent on vengeance have their own agendas. Now, as he unearths the dirty secrets surrounding the case, Donley must risk his neck to save his client’s life…and expose the face of true evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Dublin Trilogy Deluxe Part 1 (The Bunny McGarry Collection) *




  








‘The adventures of Caimh McDonnell’s detective Bunny McGarry are tightly plotted, hilarious, and offer the vicarious pleasure of seeing the deserving walloped with a hurley.’ 
The Spectator, Books of the Year 2020

The Dublin Trilogy DeluxePart 1contains the first two novels of the four-book Dublin Trilogy (there’s a prequel), as well as the novella Bloody Christmas and the short story Dog Day Afternoon. The series has been a critically acclaimed worldwide Amazon bestseller and it is optioned for TV.

The two-part box set features the books with the ancillary novellas and short stories presented in the order the author Caimh McDonnell thinks they should be read in, with new introductions written especially for this edition. Please note – this is the first part!

The Dublin Trilogy Deluxe Part 1 contains:

A Man With One of Those Faces (The Dublin Trilogy Book 1): The first time somebody tried to kill him was an accident; the second time was deliberate. Now, Paul Mulchrone finds himself on the run with nobody to turn to except a nurse who has read one-too-many crime novels and a renegade copper with a penchant for violence. Together they must solve one of the most notorious crimes in Irish history before they’re history.

Bloody Christmas (Novella): It’s Christmas Eve and DS Bunny McGarry is in the mood to celebrate – he’s back on duty after proving that throwing a senior officer off a building was an appropriate action during an investigation. His festivities are interrupted when someone attempts to assassinate him while he’s taking a leak. Bunny soon finds himself in a race against time to trace a kidnapped child before the people who ordered the hit realise that he is less dead than they had hoped.

Dog Day Afternoon(Short Story): Bunny McGarry always pays his debts, and if that means saving a certain dog from a date with the grim reaper, then so be it. Getting a canine off death row is not as simple as you’d think though, particularly when the pooch in question is a couple of biscuits short of a full dog’s dinner.

The Day That Never Comes (The Dublin Trilogy Book 2): Paul Mulchrone’s newly established detective agency is about to be DOA. One of his partners won’t talk to him for very good reasons and the other has seemingly disappeared off the face of the earth for no reason at all. Can he hold it together long enough to figure out what Bunny McGarry’s colourful past has to do with his present absence?

Please note: All the novels and short stories have been previously available to readers separately.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wild One (A Peter Ash Novel Book 5) 




  




*


War veteran Peter Ash tracks a murderer and his criminal family through the most forbidding and stark landscape he has ever encountered, in the latest thriller from the bestselling author of The Drifter.

Losing ground in his fight against post-traumatic claustrophobia, war veteran Peter Ash has no intention of getting on an airplane--until a grieving woman asks Peter to find her eight-year-old grandson. The woman's daughter has been murdered. Erik, the dead daughter's husband, is the sole suspect, and he has taken his young son and fled to Iceland for the protection of Erik's lawless family.

Finding the boy becomes more complicated when Peter is met at the airport by a man from the United States Embassy. For reasons both unknown and unofficial, it seems that Peter's own government doesn't want him in Iceland. The police give Peter two days of sightseeing in Reykjavik before he must report back for the first available seat home. . . and when they realize Peter isn't going home until he accomplishes his mission, they start hunting him, too.

From the northernmost European capital to a rustbound fishing vessel to a remote farm a stone's throw from the arctic, Peter must confront his growing PTSD and the most powerful Icelandic snowstorm in a generation to find a killer, save an eight-year-old boy, and keep himself out of an Icelandic prison--or a cold Icelandic grave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Semper Fi (The Corps series Book 1)*




  








The New York Times bestselling author of the acclaimed Brotherhood of War saga brings to life the men of the Marine Corps in the first Novel of the Corps.

From Shanghai to Wake Island, the Corps was America’s first line of defense as the winds of war exploded into the devastating surprise attack on Pearl Harbor. Now, this elite group of courageous, honorable men steel themselves for battle, prepared to make the ultimate sacrifice...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Void: The Strange Physics of Nothing (Foundational Questions in Science)*




  








The New York Times bestselling author of The Physics of Wall Street “deftly explains all you wanted to know about nothingness—a.k.a. the quantum vacuum” (Priyamvada Natarajan, author of Mapping the Heavens).

James Owen Weatherall’s bestselling book, The Physics of Wall Street, was named one of Physics Today’s five most intriguing books of 2013. In this work, he takes on a fundamental concept of modern physics: nothing. The physics of stuff—protons, neutrons, electrons, and even quarks and gluons—is at least somewhat familiar to most of us. But what about the physics of nothing? Isaac Newton thought of empty space as nothingness extended in all directions, a kind of theater in which physics could unfold. But both quantum theory and relativity tell us that Newton’s picture can’t be right. Nothing, it turns out, is an awful lot like something, with a structure and properties every bit as complex and mysterious as matter. In his signature lively prose, Weatherall explores the very nature of empty space—and solidifies his reputation as a science writer to watch.

Included on the 2017 Best Book List by the American Association for the Advancement of Science (AAAS)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mary Queen Of Scots (tie-In): The True Life of Mary Stuart *




  








NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE starring Saoirse Ronan and Margot Robbie. A biography "as enthralling as a detective story," of the woman who reigned over sixteenth-century Scotland (New York Times Book Review).

In Mary Queen of Scots, John Guy creates an intimate and absorbing portrait of one of history’s most famous women, depicting her world and her place in the sweep of history with stunning immediacy. Bringing together all surviving documents and uncovering a trove of new sources for the first time, Guy dispels the popular image of Mary Stuart as a romantic leading lady—achieving her ends through feminine wiles—and establishes her as the intellectual and political equal of Elizabeth I.

Through Guy’s pioneering research and superbly readable prose, we come to see Mary as a skillful diplomat, maneuvering ingeniously among a dizzying array of factions that sought to control or dethrone her. It is an enthralling, myth-shattering look at a complex woman and ruler and her time.

“The definitive biography . . . gripping . . . a pure pleasure to read.”—Washington Post Book World

First published in 2004 as Queen of Scots


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Master Plan: Himmler's Scholars and the Holocaust *




  








“A fascinating volume detailing the Nazis’ crackpot theories about prehistory and the Indiana Jones–style lengths they went to prove them.” —Publishers Weekly

In 1935, Heinrich Himmler established a Nazi research institute called The Ahnenerbe, whose mission was to send teams of scholars around the world to search for proof of ancient Aryan conquests. But history was not their most important focus. Rather, the Ahnenerbe was an essential part of Himmler’s master plan for the Final Solution. The findings of the institute were used to convince armies of SS men that they were entitled to slaughter Jews and other groups. And Himmler also hoped to use the research as a blueprint for the breeding of a new Europe in a racially purer mold.

The Master Plan is a groundbreaking expose of the work of German scientists and scholars who allowed their research to be warped to justify extermination, and who directly participated in the slaughter—many of whom resumed their academic positions at war’s end. It is based on Heather Pringle’s extensive original research, including previously ignored archival material and unpublished photographs, and interviews with living members of the institute and their survivors.

A sweeping history told with the drama of fiction, The Master Plan is at once horrifying, transfixing, and monumentally important to our comprehension of how something as unimaginable as the Holocaust could have progressed from fantasy to reality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Sicily '43: The First Assault on Fortress Europe *




  








A history of World War II’s Operation Husky, the first Allied attack on European soil, by the acclaimed author of Normandy ’44.

On July 10, 1943, the largest amphibious invasion ever mounted took place, larger even than the Normandy invasion eleven months later: 160,000 American, British, and Canadian troops came ashore or were parachuted onto Sicily, signaling the start of the campaign to defeat Nazi Germany on European soil. Operation Husky, as it was known, was enormously complex, involving dramatic battles on land, in the air, and at sea. Yet, despite its paramount importance to ultimate Allied victory, and its drama, very little has been written about the thirty-eight-day Battle for Sicily.

Based on his own battlefield studies in Sicily and on much new research, James Holland’s Sicily ’43 offers a vital new perspective on a major turning point in World War II and a chronicle of a multi-pronged campaign in a uniquely diverse and contained geographical location. The characters involved—Generals George Patton and Bernard Montgomery among many—were as colorful as the air and naval battles and the fighting on the ground across the scorching plains and mountaintop of Sicily were brutal. But among Holland’s great skills is incorporating the experience of on-the-ground participants on all sides—from American privates Tom and Dee Bowles and Tuskegee fighter pilot Charlie Dryden to British major Hedley Verity and Canadian lieutenant Farley Mowat (later a celebrated author), to German and Italian participants such as Wilhelm Schmalz, brigade commander in the Hermann Göring Division, or Luftwaffe fighter pilot major Johannes “Macky” Steinhoff and to Italian combatants, civilians and mafiosi alike—which gives readers an intimate sense of what occurred in July and August 1943.

Emphasizing the significance of Allied air superiority, Holland overturns conventional narratives that have criticized the Sicily campaign for the vacillations over the plan, the slowness of the Allied advance and that so many German and Italian soldiers escaped to the mainland; rather, he shows that clearing the island in 38 days against geographical challenges and fierce resistance was an impressive achievement. A powerful and dramatic account by a master military historian, Sicily ’43 fills a major gap in the narrative history of World War II.

A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice

Named a Best History Book of the Year by the Wall Street Journal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Return to Victory: MacArthur's Epic Liberation of the Philippines *




  








General Douglas MacArthur's bloody campaign to defeat die-hard Japanese forces and liberate the Philippines

“I shall return,” General Douglas MacArthur promised the Filipino people following the Japanese invasion and occupation of the Philippines in spring 1942. The people there believed MacArthur’s vow—and even Americans were stirred by his dramatic pledge. Now, two and half years later, MacArthur was ready to fulfill his promise--the liberation of the Philippines was about to begin.

It would not be an easy campaign. The more than 7,000 islands of the Philippine archipelago were the key to taking down the Japanese Empire—and the Imperial forces were prepared to sacrifice every man and every ship to prevent MacArthur from regaining control of them.

Covering both the strategic and tactical aspects of the campaign through the participation of its soldiers, sailors, and airmen, as well as its commanders, James P. Duffy leads readers through a vivid account of the nearly year-long, bloody campaign to defeat over a quarter million die-hard Japanese defenders in the Pacific theater. Return to Victory is a wide-ranging, dramatic and stirring account of MacArthur’s epic liberation of the Philippines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/23/22.

Currently $3.

*We Were One: Shoulder to Shoulder with the Marines Who Took Fallujah*




  








A riveting first-hand account of the fierce battle for Fallujah during the Iraq War and the Marines who fought there--a story of brotherhood and sacrifice in a platoon of heroes

Five months after being deployed to Iraq, Lima Company's 1st Platoon, 3rd Battalion, 1st Marine Regiment, found itself in Fallujah, embroiled in some of the most intense house-to-house, hand-to-hand urban combat since World War II. In the city's bloody streets, they came face-to-face with the enemy-radical insurgents high on adrenaline, fighting to a martyr's death, and suicide bombers approaching from every corner. Award-winning author and historian Patrick O'Donnell stood shoulder to shoulder with this modern band of brothers as they marched and fought through the streets of Fallujah, and he stayed with them as the casualties mounted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/24/22.

Currently < $2.

*Relics of Dawn: A Story Carved in Time *




  








A dying world’s ancient secret could rewrite history to save our future.

NAMED BOOK OF THE YEAR • “Mind-blowing is an understatement! Davidson combines modern science with ancient myth to captivate readers in a story that is unputdownable!"—I HEART SCI-FI PODCAST

In Cycle 2296, climate refugee protests turn violent. As the world withers around them, Councilors know the Dawn Project’s terraforming phase must begin soon. They call on their savior, biologist Kaia Badra, to inspire her civilization on the brink to begin its exodus to the heavens.

Will it be an audacious act of creation, or end in apocalyptic destruction?

The answer may lie on Earth in 2034, where geologist Alan Pearce has a controversial plan to reverse climate change. He discovered an impact crater beneath ancient ruins and claims it is the key to a brighter future. But, the Council mocks his ideas and buries the research.

In a battle for the truth, how long can it stay hidden?

Relics of Dawn is a time-twisting sci-fi saga where two civilizations collide in a shocking revelation—and the fate of a planet hangs by a thread unraveling over eons.

Fans of Stargate and Interstellar, or authors like Neal Stephenson and Dan Brown, will love the way classic sci-fi themes mix in this thought-provoking trilogy written for our changing world.

Complete Trilogy Edition, this full series box set includes all three novels: Eruption, Impact, and Revelation, with prologue and epilogue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Chasm City (The Inhibitor Series (2))*


  








Return to the dazzling world of Revelation Space with this British Science Fiction Award-winning space opera about a young man hell-bent on revenge on the surface of a twisted, disease-corrupted planet.

The once-utopian Chasm City -- a domed human settlement on an otherwise inhospitable planet -- has been overrun by a virus known as the Melding Plague, capable of infecting any body, organic or computerized. Now, with the entire city corrupted -- from the people to the very buildings they inhabit -- only the most wretched sort of existence remains. For security operative Tanner Mirabel, it is the landscape of nightmares through which he searches for a lowlife postmortal killer. But the stakes are raised when his search brings him face to face with a centuries-old atrocity that history would rather forget.

One of Locus and Science Fiction Chronicle's "Best SF Novels of the Year"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Century Rain *




  








Part science fiction thriller, part interstellar adventure, and part noir crime, Century Rain is an astonishing international bestseller of "blistering powers and style" (SF Revu).

Three hundred years from now, Earth has been rendered uninhabitable due to the technological catastrophe known as the Nanocaust. Archaeologist Verity Auger specializes in the exploration of its surviving landscape. Now, her expertise is required for a far greater purpose. Something astonishing has been discovered at the far end of a wormhole: a mid-20th-century version of Earth, preserved like a fly in amber.

Somewhere on this alternate planet is a device capable of destroying both worlds at either end of the wormhole. And Verity must find the device, and the man who plans to activate it, before it's too late -- for the past and the future of two worlds.

Century Rain is a jaw-droppingly good SF thriller, packed with pace, adventure, brilliant storytelling and with twists that will keep you guessing to the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Visitor (Transcendence Book 1) *




  








*The ultimate secrets of the universe awaits those who dare to risk everything.*

Years have passed since Earth encountered its first known interstellar object: Oumuamua. Now an even larger one has been discovered, following the exact same trajectory as its predecessor. Scientists around the world theorize that this can no longer be passed off as mere coincidence—the new contact must be an artificial construct of some kind.

With an ambitious plan to build a spacecraft and attempt a manned landing, a crew is formed. Disgraced astronaut Cassie Voges hopes to get selected for one last chance at redemption. Maverick billionaire Toby Merckx wants to beat his rivals to the extraordinary secrets he believes the object may unlock. And its controversial discoverer, Charles Hudson, seeks to escape his past and be remembered for something better.

What they find will change humanity forever.

Combining hard-edged, scientific realism with thrilling action and the mysteries of the unknown, this epic novel is suitable for fans of 2001: A Space Odyssey and Rendezvous with Rama.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vector (Transcendence Book 2) *




  








*Humanity stands on the precipice of a great change.*


Cassie Voges has made it back to Earth, but her return opens a Pandora’s Box that will irrevocably change humankind.

The world is in the grip of a new pandemic that may be alien in origin. Politicians, researchers, and soldiers grapple with this new reality. If a solution cannot be found, will it herald a new age, or will it be the end of civilization?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Endless Winter: Giant Post-Apocalyptic Prepper Saga with 900+ Pages of an American Family Surviving a New Ice Age *




  








A brutal new Ice Age covers the Earth…

When an experiment to reverse climate change goes disastrously wrong, Jarred and his daughter Hope are forced to head south in search of warmth. This man-made eternal winter shows no signs of stopping, and with temperatures continuing to plummet, fears of a new ice age drive survivors into a panic.

Jarred and Hope don’t have the wilderness skills needed to survive this disaster. But when their car spins out of control, they’re forced to fend for themselves in the ruthless and unforgiving forest surrounding them. And as they journey through the snow-swept wilderness, they slowly discover they are not alone…

Survivalist Fiona knows how to deal with a harsh winter on her own, but this new world is deadly. She’s got a cabin stockpiled, and is all alone until she runs across Benjy, a forest ranger who’s ready to help, but has his own reasons for staying with her.

Civilization is crumbling. There’s no electricity. The cold is getting worse, and resources are scarce. To survive, Jarred and Hope will have to find allies they can trust, and push themselves harder than they ever imagined. Because even a moment’s weakness in this harsh icy wasteland can mean only one thing.

Freezing to death in the merciless cold…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Husband's Secret *




  








SOON TO BE A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE—THE #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER FROM THE AUTHOR OF BIG LITTLE LIES AND APPLES NEVER FALL

One of the Best Books of the Year—Entertainment Weekly
One of the Top Ten Books of the Year—People

At the heart of The Husband’s Secret is a letter that’s not meant to be read…

My darling Cecilia,
If you’re reading this, then I’ve died…

Imagine your husband wrote you a letter, to be opened after his death. Imagine, too, that the letter contains his deepest, darkest secret—something with the potential to destroy not only the life you built together, but the lives of others as well. And then imagine that you stumble across that letter while your husband is still very much alive…

Cecilia Fitzpatrick has achieved it all—she’s an incredibly successful businesswoman, a pillar of her small community, and a devoted wife and mother. But that letter is about to change everything—and not just for her. There are other women who barely know Cecilia—or each other—but they, too, are about to feel the earth-shattering repercussions of her husband’s secret.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*James Baldwin: A Biography *




  








James Baldwin was one of the great writers of the last century. In works that have become part of the American canon—Go Tell It on a Mountain, Giovanni’s Room, Another Country, The Fire Next Time, and The Evidence of Things Not Seen—he explored issues of race and racism in America, class distinction, and sexual difference. A gay, African American writer who was born in Harlem, he found the freedom to express himself living in exile in Paris. When he returned to America to cover the Civil Rights movement, he became an activist and controversial spokesman for the movement, writing books that became bestsellers and made him a celebrity, landing him on the cover of Time.

In this biography, which Library Journal called “indispensable,” David Leeming creates an intimate portrait of a complex, troubled, driven, and brilliant man. He plumbs every aspect of Baldwin’s life: his relationships with the unknown and the famous, including painter Beauford Delaney, Richard Wright, Lorraine Hansberry, Marlon Brando, Harry Belafonte, Lena Horne, and childhood friend Richard Avedon; his expatriate years in France and Turkey; his gift for compassion and love; the public pressures that overwhelmed his quest for happiness, and his passionate battle for black identity, racial justice, and to “end the racial nightmare and achieve our country.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Creatures of Politics: Media, Message, and the American Presidency *








This analysis of campaign messaging and image-making is “a fascinating read and an illuminating look into the complex realm of political rhetoric” (Publishers Weekly).

It’s a common complaint that a presidential candidate’s style matters more than substance and that the issues have been eclipsed by mass-media-fueled obsession with a candidate’s every slip, gaffe, and peccadillo. This book explores political communication in American presidential politics, focusing on what insiders call “message.”

Message, Michael Lempert and Michael Silverstein argue, is not simply an individual’s positions on the issues but the craft used to fashion the creature the public sees as the candidate. Lempert and Silverstein examine some of the revelatory moments in debates, political ads, interviews, speeches, and talk shows to explain how these political creations come to have a life of their own. From the pandering “Flip-Flopper” to the self-reliant “Maverick,” the authors demonstrate how these figures are fashioned out of the verbal, gestural, sartorial, behavioral—as well as linguistic—matter that comprises political communication.

“This book captures better than any other the way ‘messaging’ works . . . their lively account of the culture of presidential communication remains sensitive to both the comedy and the seriousness of its subject.” —Michael Warner, Yale University


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sweetbitter: A novel *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A thrilling novel of the senses and a coming-of-age tale, following a small-town girl into the electrifying world of New York City and the education of a lifetime at one of the most exclusive restaurants in Manhattan.

Newly arrived in New York City, twenty-two-year-old Tess lands a job working front of house at a celebrated downtown restaurant. What follows is her education: in champagne and cocaine, love and lust, dive bars and fine dining rooms, as she learns to navigate the chaotic, enchanting, punishing life she has chosen.

The story of a young woman’s coming-of-age, set against the glitzy, grimy backdrop of New York’s most elite restaurants, in Sweetbitter Stephanie Danler deftly conjures the nonstop and high-adrenaline world of the food industry and evokes the infinite possibilities, the unbearable beauty, and the fragility and brutality of being young and adrift.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Molly's Game: The True Story of the 26-Year-Old Woman Behind the Most Exclusive, High-Stakes Underground Poker Game in the World *




  








Now a major motion picture, written and directed by Aaron Sorkin and starring Jessica Chastain, Idris Elba, Kevin Costner, and Michael Cera—the true story of "Hollywood’s poker princess" who gambled everything, won big, then lost it all.

Molly Bloom reveals how she built one of the most exclusive, high-stakes underground poker games in the world—an insider’s story of excess and danger, glamour and greed.

In the late 2000s, Molly Bloom, a twentysomething petite brunette from Loveland Colorado, ran the highest stakes, most exclusive poker game Hollywood had ever seen—she was its mistress, its lion tamer, its agent, and its oxygen. Everyone wanted in, few were invited to play.

Hundreds of millions of dollars were won and lost at her table. Molly’s game became the game for those in the know—celebrities, business moguls, and millionaires. Molly staged her games in palatial suites with beautiful views and exquisite amenities. She flew privately, dined at exclusive restaurants, hobnobbed with the heads of Hollywood studios, was courted by handsome leading men, and was privy to the world’s most delicious gossip, until it all came crashing down around her.

Molly’s Game is a behind the scenes look at Molly’s game, the life she created, the life she lost, and what she learned in the process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Perfect Predator: A Scientist's Race to Save Her Husband from a Deadly Superbug: A Memoir *




  








A riveting memoir of one woman's extraordinary effort to save her husband's life-and the discovery of a forgotten cure that has the potential to save millions more.

Epidemiologist Steffanie Strathdee and her husband, psychologist Tom Patterson, were vacationing in Egypt when Tom came down with a stomach bug. What at first seemed like a case of food poisoning quickly turned critical, and by the time Tom had been transferred via emergency medevac to the world-class medical center at UC San Diego, where both he and Steffanie worked, blood work revealed why modern medicine was failing: Tom was fighting one of the most dangerous, antibiotic- resistant bacteria in the world.

Frantic, Steffanie combed through research old and new and came across phage therapy: the idea that the right virus, aka "the perfect predator," can kill even the most lethal bacteria. Phage treatment had fallen out of favor almost 100 years ago, after antibiotic use went mainstream. Now, with time running out, Steffanie appealed to phage researchers all over the world for help. She found allies at the FDA, researchers from Texas A&M, and a clandestine Navy biomedical center-and together they resurrected a forgotten cure.

A nail-biting medical mystery, The Perfect Predator is a story of love and survival against all odds, and the (re)discovery of a powerful new weapon in the global superbug crisis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stealing Your Life: The Ultimate Identity Theft Prevention Plan *




  








The charismatic forger immortalized in Catch Me If You Can exposes the astonishing tactics of today’s identity theft criminals and offers powerful strategies to thwart them based on his second career as an acclaimed fraud-fighting consultant.

When Frank Abagnale trains law enforcement officers around the country about identity theft, he asks officers for their names and addresses and nothing more. In a matter of hours he can obtain everything he would need to steal their lives: Social Security numbers, dates of birth, current salaries, checking account numbers, the names of everyone in their families, and more. This illustrates how easy it is for anyone from anywhere in the world to assume our identities and in a matter of hours devastate our lives in ways that can take years to recover from. Considering that a fresh victim is hit every four seconds, Stealing Your Life is the reference everyone needs by an unsurpassed authority on the latest identity theft schemes.

Consider these sobering facts:
• Six out of ten American companies and government agencies have already been hacked.
• An estimated 80 percent of birth certificate requests are fulfilled through the mail for people using only a name and a return address.
• Americans write 39 billion checks a year, and half of them never reconcile their bank statements.
• A Social Security number costs $49 on the black market. A driver’s license goes for $90. A birth certificate will set you back $79.

Abagnale offers dozens of concrete steps to transform anyone from an easy mark into a hard case that criminals are likely to bypass:

• Don’t allow your kids to use the computer on which you do online banking and store financial records (children are apt to download games and attachments that host damaging viruses or attract spyware).
• Beware of offers that appeal to greed or fear in exchange for personal data.
• Monitor your credit report regularly and know if anyone’s been “knocking on your door.”
• Read privacy statements carefully and choose to opt out of sharing information whenever possible.

Brimming with anecdotes of creative criminality that are as entertaining as they are enlightening, Stealing Your Life is the practical way to shield yourself from one of today’s most nefarious and common crimes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bookshop Witch (A Seashell Cove Paranormal Mystery Book 1) *




  








Welcome to Seashell Cove, where the waves are treacherous, and the occupants are… strange.
Centaurs just outside town? We’ve got ‘em. Cheeky gnomes? Check. Ghosts? Yeah, we have those, too.

My name is Sarah Braxton, and I’m a witch. I also run Seashell Cove’s only bookshop, though my cat Rhiannon will tell you she’s the boss. Frankly, that’s a toss-up. She certainly runs me. Anyway, just when I was getting the hang of juggling life with my D&D playing boyfriend, my barely-making-rent business, and my cat, weird things started happening.

Like, weirder than usual.

My best friend’s partner disappeared, and something is messing with the fae spirits next door. The bookshop’s resident ghost is throwing books, and Rhiannon?

She thinks we should investigate…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Secrets in the Attic: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset *




  








Ten years have passed since estranged siblings Gene and Violet Masters have spoken to one another, but the news of their parent’s recent passing forces a grim reunion. As Violet uncovers a disturbing secret, she wonders if there might be more to their parent’s death than meets the eye. Contacted by their mother’s spirit beyond the grave, Violet fears the unearthing of truths known only to her and her brother and how they threaten her future.

The Haunting of Gabbingdon Mansion

In the small town of Glenmont, a vacant, forgotten house sits atop an overlooking bluff.

William and Emily Broadmoor are in dire strait when the economic implosion puts a severe dent in their small home renovation business. When all hope seems lost, William is approached by a man with an unrefusable offer—the chance to fix a dilapidated stone mansion in Maine. Initially, the details of the offer seem too good to be true, but with nowhere else to turn, William and Emily decide taking a look can’t hurt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Desert City Diva: A Rolly Waters Mystery *




  








IndieFab Book of the Year Award Winner!

An eccentric club DJ in search of her true identity. A secret code hidden in a curious one-string guitar. Can guitar-playing detective Rolly Waters solve the musical puzzle that will save his newest client from the suicide cult?

The third novel in the Rolly Waters Mystery series

Rolly Waters has many reasons to regret going out for Mexican food at 2:30 in the morning. Not least because then he would never have met dance-club DJ Macy Starr – possibly the most infuriating and secretive client he has ever taken on.

Macy Starr wants Rolly to find out what happened to the young woman she knew as Aunt Betty, the woman who rescued her as a child and then disappeared without trace. The only clue she has to go on is a curious one-stringed guitar.

Rolly’s investigation leads to a weird world of alien-obsessed cults, a strange desert hideaway known as Slab City – and to a 20-year-old unsolved murder case. But how can he solve the mystery if he can’t even trust his own client?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ballast Point Breakdown: A Rolly Waters Mystery *




  








2021 San Diego Book Awards winner!

Trained dolphins drown a Navy diver. An animal-rights activist commits public suicide. Can guitar-playing detective Rolly Waters unearth one family's secrets before others die?

On a cool winter evening, a speedboat hurtles across San Diego Bay and crashes into the Admiral's Club where a farewell party for the Navy's top-secret Dolphin Divers program is underway. As guests flee the ensuing fire, a woman named Janis Withers crawls from the inferno and screams her last words - Arion has returned!

Guitar-playing private detective Rolly Waters finds himself pulled into the case when he connects Janis to a pair of dog tags left behind by Butch Fleetwood, a member of the Dolphin Divers who disappeared during a training exercise twenty years earlier.

While fending off the FBI and local police, Rolly uncovers tantalizing connections between Fleetwood, a crusading journalist, a celebrity artist, a punk rock singer, a radical animal-rights organization, and the dead woman's own dysfunctional family. As he races against the authorities to uncover Arion's true identity, Rolly's investigation begins to reverberate with his own painful history. His search for the truth leads to a ruined casino on a deserted Mexican island where shocking secrets are unleashed in a ruthless showdown between tormented and tormentors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death of a Fool: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #19 *




  








Folkways turn fatal in a very old-fashioned English village, in this witty mystery filled with “ingenious” detective work (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).

The village of South Mardian likes the old ways. The very old ways. This may be 1957, but South Mardian still features a blacksmith, a village idiot, and an elaborate fertility ritual performed at the winter solstice. There’s squabbling, of course, and worse—like when one of the ritual’s main players is found beheaded, everything north of his neck having been neatly lopped off by a ritual sword. Inspector Alleyn does have to contain a certain incredulous amusement at the village’s fetishistic embrace of the eighteenth century—he does not, for example, have a real passion for morris dancing—but he’ll try to keep a straight face long enough to find the killer and let South Mardian return to the warm embrace of pre-Industrial Britain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Autumn's Fear (Autumn Trent FBI Mystery Series Book 3) *




  








*Don’t fear the dark. It’s the light that blinds...and kills.*

Forensic and criminal psychologist Dr. Autumn Trent is trying to find her groove in her transition to the FBI Behavioral Analysis Unit. But can her soft heart continue to take a beating? Will her impulsive spirit continue to get her in trouble? Probably.

Using her connections, she begins the search for the sister she hasn’t seen since they were both girls. And gets a hit in the Sunshine State.

It’s kismet when she’s called out on a case with the team—pregnant women are disappearing in Lavender Lake, Florida. The only clue to their fate has come in the form of a single hand...recovered from swamplands heavily populated with hungry gators. The perfect dumping ground for a killer.

A cold-blooded monster is on a holy mission to spread his light into the dark world...but how do you track a criminal who makes sure all evidence is eaten?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Autumn's Strike (Autumn Trent FBI Mystery Series Book 7) *




  








*Strike first, or strike out . . .*

Dr. Autumn Trent hasn’t even finished the paperwork from her first official case as a federal agent before she and the rest of the FBI’s Behavioral Analysis Unit are called to Washington, DC to investigate a series of home invasions. The six victims have very little in common other than they’re all wealthy couples brutally slayed just hours before hosting a dinner party. Who targeted them, and why?

Most importantly...who’s next?

As the team joins forces with DC’s Violent Crimes Unit to decipher a pattern behind the murders, there’s more on Autumn’s mind than just the investigation. Aside from her personal life being in tatters, Autumn’s best friend is still haunted by the trauma she suffered at the hands of her younger brother, and tension is mounting between Autumn and Chris Parker, a fellow agent with an ax to grind.

Autumn can’t think about any of that right now because a vicious predator is hungry for blood. She and her team are in a race against time. Can they stop the madness before the killer strikes again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Maze (An FBI Thriller Book 2)*




  








In this FBI Thriller Special Agent Dillon Savich teams up with new agent Lacey Sherlock in a case that leads them back to the murder of Sherlock's sister seven years ago—and puts both their lives on the line.

As the head of the FBI’s Criminal Apprehension Unit, Dillon Savich has developed predictive analogue programs to aid in the capture of serial killers. Enter Lacey Sherlock, a very well-qualified new agent who seems bright and eager and on the up-and-up. But is she really?

When there’s a vicious murder in Boston, she’s off like a shot, lying to Savich. When Savich finds out what’s going on, he realizes they’ll all be in deep trouble, maybe even victims themselves, if he and Sherlock don’t find out who murdered her sister seven years before....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Operation Family Secrets: How a Mobster's Son and the FBI Brought Down Chicago's Murderous Crime Family *




  








The chilling true story of how the son of the most violent mobster in Chicago helped bring down the last great American crime syndicate: the one-hundred-year-old Chicago Outfit.

In Operation Family Secrets, Frank Calabrese, Jr. reveals for the first time the outfit’s “made” ceremony and describes being put to work alongside his father and uncle in loan sharking, gambling, labor racketeering, and extortion. As members of the outfit, they plotted the slaying of a fellow gangster, committed the bombing murder of a trucking executive, the gangland execution of two mobsters—whose burial in an Indiana cornfield was reenacted in Martin Scorsese’s blockbuster film Casino—and numerous other hits.

The Calabrese Crew’s colossal earnings and extreme ruthlessness made them both a dreaded criminal gang and the object of an intense FBi inquiry. When Frank Jr., his father, and Uncle Nick are convicted on racketeering violations, “Junior” and “Senior” are sent to the same federal penitentiary in Michigan. It's there that Frank Jr. makes the life-changing decision to go straight. But he needs to keep his father behind bars in order to regain control of his life and save his family. So Frank Jr. makes a secret deal with prosecutors, and for six months—unmonitored and unprotected—he wears a wire as his father recounts decades of hideous crimes. Frank Jr.’s cooperation with the FBI for virtually no monetary gain or special privileges helped create the government’s “Operation Family Secrets” campaign against the Chicago outfit, which reopened eighteen unsolved murders, implicated twelve La Cosa Nostra soldiers and two outfit bosses, and became one of the largest organized crime cases in U.S. history.
Operation Family Secrets intimately portrays how organized crime rots a family from the inside out while detailing Frank Jr.’s deadly prison-yard mission, the FBI’s landmark investigation, and the U.S. attorney’s office’s daring prosecution of America’s most dangerous criminal organization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Entry Island: An edge-of-your-seat thriller you won't soon forget *




  








THE SIX-MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR OF THE LEWIS TRILOGY, THE ENZO FILES AND THE CHINA THRILLERS

AWARD WINNING AUTHOR OF THE CWA DAGGER IN THE LIBRARY 2021

'Peter May is one of the most accomplished novelists writing today.' Undiscovered Scotland
'No one can create a more eloquently written suspense novel than Peter May.' New York Journal of Books

A detective is haunted by the feeling he knows his murder suspect - despite the fact they have never met.

IF YOU FLEE FATE...

When Detective Sime Mackenzie is sent from Montreal to investigate a murder on the remote Entry Island, 850 miles from the Canadian mainland, he leaves behind him a life of sleeplessness and regret.

FATE WILL FIND YOU...

But what had initially seemed an open-and-shut case takes on a disturbing dimension when he meets the prime suspect, the victim's wife, and is convinced that he knows her - even though they have never met.

And when his insomnia becomes punctuated by dreams of a distant Scottish past in another century, this murder in the Gulf of St. Lawrence leads him down a path he could never have foreseen, forcing him to face a conflict between his professional duty and his personal destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Confession: A Novel *




  








You find out who did it on the very first page. On the last page, you'll find out why in this expertly plotted, “enthralling” (J. P. Delaney) psychological suspense novel from an internationally bestselling author.

Late one night a man walks into the luxurious home of disgraced banker Harry McNamara and his wife Julie. And when the man launches an unspeakably brutal attack on Harry, a horror-struck Julie, frozen by fear, watches her husband die.

Just one hour later, the attacker, J. P. Carney hands himself into the police and confesses to beating Harry to death. Except he also claims that the assault was not premeditated and that he didn’t know the identity of his victim. With a man as notorious as Harry McNamara, who was just found innocent in a highly sensationalized fraud trial, the detectives cannot help but wonder: Was this really a random act of violence? Was Julie really powerless to stop JP? When Harry’s many sins are unveiled to include corruption, greed, and betrayal, nothing is for sure.

This gripping psychological thriller will have you questioning, who—of Harry, Julie and JP—is really the guilty one? And is Carney's surrender driven by a guilty conscience or is his confession a calculated move in a deadly game? Brilliant and ice-pick sharp, The Confession is perfect for fans of B. A. Paris and Fiona Barton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Undone: A Novel (Will Trent Book 3)*




  








NEW YORK TIMESBESTSELLER • Features a new introduction on the origins of the Will Trent novels and Undone’s place in the series

In the trauma center of Atlanta’s busiest hospital, Sara Linton treats the city’s poor, wounded, and unlucky—and finds refuge from the tragedy that rocked her life in rural Grant County. Then, in one instant, Sara is thrust into a frantic police investigation, coming face-to-face with a tall driven detective and his quiet female partner…. In Undone, three unforgettable characters from Karin Slaughter’s New York Times bestselling novels Faithless and Fractured collide for the first time, entering an electrifying race against the clock—and a duel with unspeakable human evil.

In the backwoods of suburban Atlanta, where Sara’s patient was found, local police have set up their investigation. But Georgia Bureau of Investigation detective Will Trent doesn’t wait for the go-ahead from his boss—he plunges through police lines, through the brooding woods, and single-handedly exposes a hidden house of horror buried beneath the earth. Then he finds another victim.…

Wresting the case away from the local police chief, Will and his partner, Faith Mitchell—a woman keeping explosive secrets of her own—are called into a related investigation. Another woman—a smart, upscale, independent young mother—has been snatched. For the two cops out on the hunt, for the doctor trying to bring her patient back to life, the truth hits like a hammer: the killer’s torture chamber has been found, but the killer is still at work.

In her latest suspense masterpiece, Karin Slaughter weaves together the moving, powerful human stories of characters as real as they are complex and unforgettable. At the same time she has crafted a work of dazzling storytelling and spine-tingling mystery—as three people, each with their own wounds and their own secrets, are all that stands between a madman and his next crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Amber Wolf (The Amber War Series Book 1) *




  








How do you fight an unbeatable enemy?


In 1944, the Russian Red Army marches through Eastern Europe, ravaging the countryside and terrorizing the people. A young Lithuanian woman, Ludmelia Kudirka, witnesses a Soviet military officer order her mother killed. Terrified, Ludmelia escapes to the safety of the forest. Vowing vengeance, she joins the partisan resistance, the Brothers of the Forest, in a hopeless struggle against Stalin's mighty war machine.

His mission to crush the resistance, Soviet officer Lieutenant Roman Zabrev is enraged that Ludmelia, a mere woman, has escaped. He pursues her and her fellow warriors into the forest where he encounters the fight of his life.

In Book One of the Amber War series, the farmers and office workers in Lithuania exchange their pitchforks and pencils for stolen weapons to fight the largest army in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Amber War (The Amber War Series Book 2) *


  






Where do you turn when you can trust no one?

World War II is over, but the fighting in Eastern Europe continues as Lithuanian resistance fighters wreak havoc on the Russian army. Colonel Karmachov, a Soviet military officer, is incensed by the tiny yet deadly resistance. Anxious to destroy them, he forces a young Lithuanian, Anton Dubus, to join the rebels as a spy.

In Book Two of the Amber War series, resistance fighter Ludmelia Kudirka faces treachery as she works with Polish partisans to get a man through the Iron Curtain in a last-ditch effort to gain help from the West and keep the fight for freedom alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Amber Spy (The Amber War Series Book 6) *




  








The most powerful woman in the world wants him dead.

Investigative reporter Vit Partenkas receives a tip that could mean the end of the current president of Russia, a woman who rules with an iron fist. Destroying her would save his home in Eastern Europe from possible invasion and give Vit the acclaim he has always wanted. But at what cost?

Soon, Vit is running for his life. He's desperate to do something, but how can he survive when his opponent commands an army of secret agents?

He turns to the only organization that can help: the CIA, and a man he doesn't quite trust . . .

Amber Spy is an intoxicating espionage thriller served with a chaser of history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lincoln Letter: A Peter Fallon Novel (Peter Fallon and Evangeline Carrington Book 5) *




  








Treasure hunters Peter Fallon and Evangeline Carrington are heading for adventure in Washington D.C., the sleek, modern, power-hungry capital of America...and the crowded, muddy, intrigue-filled nexus of the Civil War. Their prize? A document of incredible historical importance and incalculable value: Abraham Lincoln's diary.

What if Lincoln recorded his innermost thoughts as he moved toward the realization that he must free the slaves? And what if that diary slipped from his fingers in 1862? A recently discovered letter written by Lincoln suggests that the diary exists and is waiting to be found. Some want the diary for its enormous symbolic value to a nation that reveres Lincoln. Others believe it carries a dark truth about Lincoln's famous proclamation--a truth that could profoundly impact the fast-approaching elections and change the course of a nation. Peter and Evangeline must race against these determined adversaries to uncover a document that could shake the foundation of Lincoln's legacy.

From William Martin, the New York Times bestselling author of The Lost Constitution, The Lincoln Letter is a breathless chase across the Washington of today as well as a political thriller set in our besieged Civil War capital. It is a story of old animosities that still smolder, old philosophies that still contend, and a portrait of our greatest president as he passes from lawyer to leader in the struggle for a new birth of freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Biography of Resistance: The Epic Battle Between People and Pathogens *




  






Award-winning Boston University educator and researcher Muhammad H. Zaman provides a chilling look at the rise of antibiotic-resistant superbugs, explaining how we got here and what we must do to address this growing global health crisis.

In September 2016, a woman in Nevada became the first known case in the U.S. of a person who died of an infection resistant to every antibiotic available. Her death is the worst nightmare of infectious disease doctors and public health professionals. While bacteria live within us and are essential for our health, some strains can kill us. As bacteria continue to mutate, becoming increasingly resistant to known antibiotics, we are likely to face a public health crisis of unimaginable proportions. “It will be like the great plague of the middle ages, the influenza pandemic of 1918, the AIDS crisis of the 1990s, and the Ebola epidemic of 2014 all combined into a single threat,” Muhammad H. Zaman warns.

The Biography of Resistance is Zaman’s riveting and timely look at why and how microbes are becoming superbugs. It is a story of science and evolution that looks to history, culture, attitudes and our own individual choices and collective human behavior. Following the trail of resistant bacteria from previously uncontacted tribes in the Amazon to the isolated islands in the Arctic, from the urban slums of Karachi to the wilderness of the Australian outback, Zaman examines the myriad factors contributing to this unfolding health crisis—including war, greed, natural disasters, and germophobia—to the culprits driving it: pharmaceutical companies, farmers, industrialists, doctors, governments, and ordinary people, all whose choices are pushing us closer to catastrophe.

Joining the ranks of acclaimed works like Microbe Hunters, The Emperor of All Maladies, and Spillover, A Biography of Resistance is a riveting and chilling tale from a natural storyteller on the front lines, and a clarion call to address the biggest public health threat of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Exodus from the Alamo: The Anatomy of the Last Stand Myth *








A startling new analysis of one of America’s most glorious battles . . . 

Contrary to movie and legend, we now know that the defenders of the Alamo in the war for Texan independence—including Davy Crockett, Jim Bowie and William B. Travis—did not die under brilliant sunlight, defending their positions against hordes of Mexican infantry. Instead the Mexicans launched a predawn attack, surmounting the walls in darkness, forcing a wild melee inside the fort before many of its defenders had even awoken. In this book, Dr. Tucker, after deep research into recently discovered Mexican accounts and the forensic evidence, informs us that the traditional myth of the Alamo is even more off-base: most of the Alamo’s defenders died in breakouts from the fort, cut down by Santa Anna’s cavalry that had been pre-positioned to intercept the escapees. To be clear, a number of the Alamo’s defenders hung on inside the fort, fighting back every way they could. Captain Dickinson, with cannon atop the chapel (in which his wife hid), fired repeatedly into the Mexican throng of enemy cavalry until he was finally cut down. The controversy on Crockett still remains, though the recently authenticated diary of the Mexican de la Pena offers evidence that he surrendered. 

The most startling aspect of this book is that most of the Texans, in two gallantly led groups, broke out of the fort after the enemy had broken in, and the primary fights took place on the plain outside. Still fighting desperately, the Texans’ retreat was halted by cavalry, and afterward Mexican lancers plied their trade with bloodcurdling charges into the midst of the remaining resisters. Notoriously, Santa Anna burned the bodies of the Texans who had dared stand against him. As this book proves in thorough detail, the funeral pyres were well outside the fort—that is, where the two separate groups of escapers fell on the plain, rather than in the Alamo itself. 

PHILLIP THOMAS TUCKER earned his Ph.D. in American History from St. Louis University in 1990. The author or editor of more than 20 books on military history, several of which have won national and state awards for scholarship, he has worked as a U.S. Air Force Historian for nearly two decades in Washington, DC.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Goering: The Rise and Fall of the Notorious Nazi Leader *




  







In Goering, Roger Manvell and Heinrich Fraenkel use first-hand testimonies and a variety of historical documents to tell the story of a monster lurking in Hitler’s shadows. After rising through the ranks of the German army, Hermann Goering became Hitler’s right hand man and was hand-picked to head the Luftwaffe, one of history’s most feared fighting forces. As he rose in power, though, Goering became disillusioned and was eventually shunned from Hitler’s inner circle. Alone at the end, he faced justice at the Nuremberg trials and was convicted of war crimes and crime against humanity. He committed suicide in prison before he could be hanged. Within these pages, Manvell and Fraenkel bring to life one of history’s most complicated and hated characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Attack on Pearl Harbor: Strategy, Combat, Myths, Deceptions*




  








“Uses modern methods of operational analysis to determine exactly how the Japanese planned and executed the great raid . . . a worthy, useful analysis” (Naval History).

The December 7, 1941 attack on Pearl Harbor has been portrayed by historians as a dazzling success. With most American historians concentrating on command errors and the story of participants’ experiences, the Japanese attack has never been subjected to a comprehensive critical analysis of the military side of the operation.

This book presents a detailed evaluation of the attack on the operational and tactical level. It examines such questions as: Was the strategy underlying the attack sound? Were there flaws in planning or execution? How did Japanese military culture influence the planning? How risky was the attack? What did the Japanese expect to achieve, compared to what they did achieve? Were there Japanese blunders? What were their consequences? What might have been the results if the attack had not benefited from the mistakes of the American commanders?

The book also addresses the body of folklore about the attack, assessing contentious issues such as the skill level of the Japanese aircrew; whether mini submarines torpedoed Oklahoma and Arizona, as has been recently claimed; whether the Japanese ever really considered launching a third-wave attack—and the consequences for the Naval Shipyard and the fuel storage tanks if it had been executed. In addition, the analysis has detected for the first time deceptions that a prominent Japanese participant in the attack placed into the historical record, most likely to conceal his blunders and enhance his reputation.

The centerpiece of the book is an analysis using modern Operations Research methods and computer simulations, as well as combat models developed between 1922 and 1946 at the US Naval War College. The analysis sheds new light on the strategy and tactics employed by Yamamoto to open the Pacific War, and offers a dramatically different appraisal of the effectiveness of the attack on Pearl Harbor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/24/22.

Currently $3.

*Unknown Valor: A Story of Family, Courage, and Sacrifice from Pearl Harbor to Iwo Jima *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER.

In honor of the 75th Anniversary of one of the most critical battles of World War II, the popular primetime Fox News anchor of The Story with Martha MacCallum pays tribute to the heroic men who sacrificed everything at Iwo Jima to defeat the Armed Forces of Emperor Hirohito—among them, a member of her own family, Harry Gray.

Admiral Chester Nimitz spoke of the “uncommon valor” of the men who fought on Iwo Jima, one of the bloodiest and most brutal battles of World War II. In thirty-six grueling days, nearly 7,000 Marines were killed and 22,000 were wounded.

Martha MacCallum takes us from Pearl Harbor to Iwo Jima through the lives of these men of valor, among them Harry Gray, a member of her own family.

In Unknown Valor, she weaves their stories—from Boston, Massachusetts, to Gulfport, Mississippi, as told through letters and recollections—into the larger history of what American military leaders rightly saw as an eventual showdown in the Pacific with Japan. In a relentless push through the jungles of Guadalcanal, over the coral reefs of Tarawa, past the bloody ridge of Peleliu, against the banzai charges of Guam, and to the cliffs of Saipan, these men were on a path that ultimately led to the black sands of Iwo Jima, the doorstep of the Japanese Empire.

Meticulously researched, heart-wrenching, and illuminating, Unknown Valor reveals the sacrifices of ordinary Marines who saved the world from tyranny and left indelible marks on those back home who loved them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/25/22.

Currently $1.

*Cherry Drop (Abner Fortis, ISMC Book 1) *




  








The ISMC Wants You!

Abner Fortis joined the International Space Marine Corps for two reasons: to escape a life of drudgery building biodomes for his father’s company and to pay off several billion credits in student loans, which the ISMC promised to do.

Every Space Marine starts out as a cherry, though, and Abner is no different. When he makes his first combat drop, or cherry drop, he’s a know-nothing second lieutenant added to the mission roster as an afterthought.

The Space Marines are tasked to support the Galactic Resource Conglomerate (GRC) while they test a revolution in military technology: Precision Crafted Soldiers (PCS). All the Space Marines have to do is kill bugs. Even when a tragic accident leaves Fortis in command, the mission is still an easy breather.

When the Space Marines discover proof of a long-buried betrayal, though, friends become enemies, and their mission goes awry. Does Fortis have what it takes to lead the Space Marines to survival in the face of overwhelming odds?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Most Wanted: A Space Opera Series (The Torgoran Conflict Book 1) *




  








They’ve plundered their way across the galaxy and just found the score of a lifetime.

All they have to do is steal from the most ruthless crime lord in the galaxy. What could possibly go wrong?

Yan and his band of rogues are intent on plundering their way to fame and fortune. When they stumble across the score of a lifetime, they quickly go all in for one last job. With everything on the line, there’s no way they can fail. At least that’s what they’re hoping. In the end, they just might have gotten into something bigger than they ever imagined possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Complete Rhenwars Saga: An Epic Fantasy Pentalogy *




  








Darien Lauchlin is the last of his kind, the last mage with the power to defend his people. He’s desperate. Driven. Haunted.
And reviled.
Darien will be forced to sacrifice everything of himself and everyone around him—all to preserve a nation of people who despise him.

"One of the best fantasy stories I've read this decade" -BookNest

The Rhenwars Saga is a sprawling epic set in a morally gray world where there is no clear distinction between hero and villain.

Download this Special Edition Box Set to experience epic battles, flawed heroes, and a brutal struggle where the triumph of good over evil is never guaranteed.

If you enjoy the dark, sprawling world of Steven Erikson, the awe-inspiring magic of The Wheel of Time, and the compelling antiheroes of C.S. Friedman, then you’ll love The Rhenwars Saga.

*Includes all five books of The Rhenwars Saga!*

*IRDA Award for Fantasy

Semifinalist in Mark Lawrence’s SPFBO

Finalist in BookNest’s Fantasy Awards*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*PARASITIC: An Apocalyptic-Horror Thriller (Madness Chronicles Book 2)*


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*




  








*It wasn’t just the animals… People were going mad too.*
Passengers and crew of the transatlantic cruise ship, Intrepid had hoped the threat of animal attacks and volcanic catastrophes had passed, and that their world of luxury and normalcy would return.

Ted and TJ just wanted to relax, after helping the ship’s crew and guests avert disaster. But something far worse loomed ahead of them and their ship. The disease they feared, now affects humans.

Without warning, the person you love could become a beast dead-set upon your violent murder. No one is safe! There’s nowhere to hide! And if your loved-one has become parasitic, there’s only one thing you can do… Run!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deep Terror *




  








At the bottom of the ocean lies deep terror!

The former research station Pioneer 4 has been converted into a facility for harvesting and extracting the bio-matter needed to create a lifespan increasing drug. Those aboard the station find themselves far from alone, almost constantly under attack by monsters from the nearby oceanic trench, as their chief security officer goes on an insane, mass killing spree. His replacement, Marshal McShane, is going to have his hands full dealing not only with the aftermath of that horror but a brand new evil, seeping out of the darkness of the trench that threatens everyone inside of Pioneer 4.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Hunter from the Woods (The Michael Gallatin Thrillers) *




  








The New York Times–bestselling author presents five paranormal adventures featuring the lycanthropic British spy introduced in The Wolf’s Hour.

Roaming the globe in a fight against Nazi Germany, shapeshifter Michael Gallatin stars in stories that are “tremendous fun as McCammon mashes 007 and the Wolfman in a League of Extraordinary Gentleman fashion” (SFcrowsnest).

“The Great White Way”

In 1927, the wife of the star wrestler in a Russian traveling circus suffers at her husband’s hand. She finds solace in the arms of the boy who cares for the animals, a young man whose true nature is yet to be revealed . . .

“The Man from London”

A British Secret Service operative follows rumors of a shapeshifter to a small Russian village. There, he comes face to face with someone who can be fashioned into a unique weapon. A man whose name is Mikhail Gallatinov.

“Sea Chase”

Arriving in Danzig, Michael Gallatin gets a job as a seaman. His mission: to infiltrate the crew. The ship harbors a weapons expert fleeing the Nazis, and the Germans will stop at nothing to halt his escape.

“The Wolf and the Eagle”

After their planes crash over the Libyan desert, Gallatin finds himself in the company of a German Messerschmitt ace. Together, they struggle to survive the heat, the scorpions, and a warlike tribe of scavengers . . .

“Death of a Hunter”

At forty-eight, Gallatin is no longer the man—or the wolf—he once was. But what he faces at the hands of deadly ninja warriors may be a fate worse than death . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Big Book of Maker Skills: Tools & Techniques for Building Great Tech Projects *




  








This ultimate guide for tech makers covers everything from hand tools to robots plus essential techniques for completing almost any DIY project.

Makers, get ready: This is your must-have guide to taking your DIY projects to the next level. Legendary fabricator and alternative engineer Chris Hackett teams up with the editors of Popular Science to offer detailed instruction on everything from basic wood- and metalworking skills to 3D printing and laser-cutting wizardry. Hackett also explains the entrepreneurial and crowd-sourcing tactics needed to transform your back-of-the-envelope idea into a gleaming finished product.

In The Big Book of Maker Skills, readers learn tried-and-true techniques from the shop classes of yore—how to use a metal lathe, or pick the perfect drill bit or saw—and get introduced to a whole new world of modern manufacturing technologies, like using CAD software, printing circuits, and more. Step-by-step illustrations, helpful diagrams, and exceptional photography make this book an easy-to-follow guide to getting your project done.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rescuing Riley, Saving Myself: A Man and His Dog's Struggle to Find Salvation *




  








While hiking on a solo vacation in a remote, uninhabitable region of Arizona, Zachary Anderegg happened upon Riley, an emaciated puppy clinging to life, at the bottom of a 350-foot canyon. In a daring act of humanity that trumped the deliberate savagery behind Riley’s presence in such a place, Zak single-handedly orchestrated a delicate rescue. What didn’t come out in the initial burst of publicity this story received is that Zak and Riley’s destinies were intertwined long before they improbably found each other. For much of Zak’s childhood, he was at the bottom of a veritable canyon himself—a canyon whose imprisoning depth and darkness was created by bullies who just wouldn’t quit and parents who weren’t capable of love. From the age of five, Zak was everyone’s favorite target. 

When Zak came upon Riley, the puppy’s condition bespoke his abusers’ handiwork—three shotgun pellets embedded beneath his skin, teeth turned permanently black from malnutrition. The meeting was one of a man and a dog singularly suited to save each other. As a former US Marine sergeant, Zak was one of only a few people with the mettle and physical wherewithal to get Riley out. And in rescuing him, Zak was also attempting to save himself, conquering the currents of cruelty that swelled beneath his early life and always threatened to drown him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Late Bloomer *




  








Buried secrets and past betrayals, old friendships and new beginnings are at the heart of this rich, compelling bestseller from Fern Michaels, one of today's most popular novelists.

Twenty years after a childhood accident left a permanent shadow over her life, Cady Jordan has returned to her Pennsylvania hometown. Her beloved grandmother Lola, a retired movie star, needs Cady's care—but soon after arriving at Lola's lavish estate, it's clear that the colorful actress will be Cady's mentor to living life to the fullest. Cady wants nothing more than to come out of her shell, but to do so means resurrecting her lost memories of the day when a foolish stunt ended with a young bully's death and Cady's serious injury—a tragedy for which her friends held Cady responsible. They're adults now—a lawyer, a businessman, a stay-at-home mom. And a police chief: Boomer Ward, whose flaring attraction works on Cady's guarded heart. Now, Cady must determine who can be trusted as she draws closer to Boomer and confronts those who wish she'd never returned. Old wounds may be healed, but can Cady close a door on her heartache and embrace a bright new life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Enchanting Inquiries Collection 1: Books 1 - 3 Magical Mystery series (Enchanting Inquiries Collections)*




  








*This is no boring librarian shushing people from behind a desk. This librarian corrals rogue magic. But more importantly, she has a frog and a cat, and she’s not afraid to use them!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Strangled Eggs and Ham (A Country Store Mystery Book 6) *




  








Robbie Jordan’s rustic country store is growing in popularity. But when a dead body appears, it turns out that Robbie’s home-style cooking attracts hungry customers—and murder!

While Robbie scrambles through breakfast orders for her expanding clientele at Pans ‘N Pancakes, tempers run as high as the sticky August heat in South Lick, Indiana. Real-estate developer Fiona Closs plans to build a towering luxury resort at one of the most scenic hilltops in Brown County, and not everyone can see the sunny side of the imposing proposition—including Robbie’s furious Aunt Adele, who doesn’t waste a minute concocting protests and road blockades. When tensions boil over and a vocal protester is silenced forever at the resort site, Robbie ditches the griddle to catch the killer. But if slashed tires are any indication, she’ll need to crack this case before her own aunt gets served something deadly next . . .

Includes Recipes for You to Try!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Motorhomes, Maps, & Murder (A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series Book 5) *




  








SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE

USA Today Bestselling author Tonya Kappes brings you southern and quirky characters in her mystery series. Her stories are charged with humor, friendship, family and life in small southern towns.
Welcome to Normal, Kentucky where NOTHING is normal.

Mae West, owner of Happy Trails Campground, never thought she would become an actress like her namesake.

Calling herself an actress might be far stretch as she plays a minor role in the local Civil War reenactment BATTLE AT CAMP WILDCAT.

When the reenactment doesn't go as planned, not one but two of the town's folks aren't playing dead. . .they were MURDERED!

Come to find out there was a prison break and the serial killer is believed to be in Normal and someone has stolen a motorhome from Happy Trails Campground. Are these connected?

Mae lets boyfriend and hunky detective, Hank Sharp, follow all the leads about the murders and on the trail of the serial killer because she's got bigger s'mores in the fire. The motorhome owners have filed a lawsuit and suing her for the deed to Happy Trails Campground.

Mae has embraced Normal and there's nothing or no one going to take her campground. She's determined to find the motorhome and return it to the owners before she hands over any deed to anyone.

Mae just might find out that tapping into her namesake just might come in handy when coming face to face with a serial killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Insects, Ivy, & Investigations: A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series Book 17 *




  








USA TODAY Bestselling Author Tonya Kappes is leading the camping craze with her southern cozy mystery series, A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery. Be sure you join Tonya's newsletter for all of her adventures on and off the page while she writes and travels in her own camper, her readers have lovingly named Tonya's Shamper (she camper). Don't miss out on her very informative CAMPING CHIT CHAT blog where she gives you tips, tricks, hacks and delicious campfire recipes: Tonyakappes dot com


Welcome to Normal, Kentucky where NOTHING is normal.

Alicia Becker shows up at the screen door of The Milkery beaten, bruised, and claims to be one of Mary Elizabeth Moberly's foster children.

Mae West's suspicion of why Alicia is there turns to an investigation after Alicia is found on a nearby hiking trail standing over the lifeless body of Craig Sutton. Who is Craig Sutton?

Craig Sutton is Alicia Becker's con-ex-boyfriend.

Mae and the Laundry Club Ladies can't help but wonder if Craig's death was self-defense, though Alicia swears she didn't kill him. Or was Alicia set up?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A BOOK OF MURDER a gripping murder mystery packed with twists (Smart Woman's Crime Mystery 4)*




  








THE PEOPLE’S BOOK PRIZE WINNER VICTORIA DOWD’S LATEST MYSTERY!

If you love Richard Osman, Robert Thorogood, Agatha Christie, Anthony Horowitz, Faith Martin and Sophie Hannah, you’ll love this brilliant whodunnit.

Nineteen guests with secrets to hide.
One exclusive party on a private island.
An invitation to die for?

Ursula Smart and her mother, Pandora, wangle an invite to crime-fiction powerhouse Anthony Lovell’s latest book launch, a weekend-long bash at his private island home.

They’re ready for an evening of wining, dining and hobnobbing.

But trouble always seems to follow the Smart women.

Late that night, Ursula is woken up by blood-curdling screams.

Anthony is dead. Poisoned by the highlight of the evening feast, the fugu fillet. If prepared incorrectly, this rare Japanese delicacy is deadly.

Who killed him?

When the accused is put on trial, the Smart women are called as witnesses. But Ursula’s not convinced the police have the right person.

Is asking questions asking for trouble?

DISCOVER A BRILLIANTLY ENTERTAINING LOCKED-ROOM MURDER MYSTERY WITH A TOUCH OF DARK HUMOUR.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ax To Grind (Kenni Lowry Mystery Book 3) *




  








Pour yourself a tall glass of sweet tea or a shot of Kentucky Bourbon (no judging in these parts), kick up your feet, and get lost in this delicious Southern mystery. Trust me, you’ll want to pick up this book because it’s just too good to put down.

Ever daydream about taking a little revenge? Lifting a corner of that precious rug everyone’s busy sweeping secrets under? Well, let me tell you about Beryle Stone.

She was a bestselling author and the most famous citizen to ever come out of Cottonwood, Kentucky. She knew everyone in town and they knew her. And when she died, she put all her worldly possessions up for auction. All but one.

She left behind a hidden tell-all about Cottonwood that’s got more gossip than a ladies’ luncheon. Oh, Lordy, does that make the town folk hot. I’m not talking Deputy Finn Vincent hot, I’m talking hot under those Southern collars hot.

And since revenge is a dish best served cold, things turn ugly. Someone gets an ax to the back and the only witness gets put in a coma.

Enter Sheriff Kenni Lowry. She reckons someone in town will do anything to keep the manuscript from seeing the light of day. And it’s her job to find out who. She starts uncovering as many secrets as there are suspects.

Of course her poppa’s ghost returns to help. He pieces together the life of the Beryle he once knew, but his memory’s a little foggy, and any misstep could cause them a world of trouble.

Can Kenni sort through the secrets buried in Beryle’s books, or will this be her final chapter?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hitched: A Regan Reilly Mystery *




  








"Like an Agatha Christie incarnation, Carol Higgins Clark knows how to pull out the whodunit stops" (Ottawa Citizen) in this entertaining mystery in the bestselling Regan Reilly series about the mayhem that ensues as Regan's wedding approaches.

Regan Reilly and Jack "no relation" Reilly—head of the NYPD Major Case Squad—are getting married! Arriving at a bridal salon to pick up her dream gown, Regan discovers the designers bound and gagged. Four dresses (hers included!) are missing; a fifth is in shreds on the floor. With just a week before her wedding, Regan takes the case, meeting an unusual mix of brides and grooms-to-be, or not-to-be. Meanwhile, Jack is determined to crack a perplexing series of rainy-day bank robberies before his upcoming nuptials.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mothers & Murderers: A True Story of Love, Lies, Obsession . . . And Second Chances *




  








“[Weaves] together her own story and a stranger-than-fiction true-crime tale…gripping prose that by turns is tragic and hilarious.”—Stephen Hinshaw, author of Another Kind of Madness

This remarkable memoir by a Pulitzer Prize- and Polk Award-winning journalist takes readers on a wild, tragicomic ride from the criminal courtrooms of California’s Silicon Valley to the Himalayan mountains of Pakistan to the deserts of Ethiopia. In delightful, insightful prose, Katherine Ellison reflects on her mistakes and her triumphs as she reveals the stories of how her career almost ended before it began, how she nearly missed marrying the love of her life, and how she unwittingly got drawn into a bizarre murder case.

Rich in drama and self-reflection, replete with unique characters—including two bumbling hitmen, a rodeo-riding prosecutor, a flamboyant Beverly Hills defense attorney, and a charismatic stay-at-home mother-of-three who is keeping outrageous secrets—Mothers & Murderers is like a mashup of Fargo and Eat, Pray, Love—a memoir to make you laugh, cry, and think.

“In what she’s authentically dubbed a ‘true-crime memoir, Katherine Ellison brings to bear the demons of her own past, her considerable chops as a reporter, and her willingness to plunge into the psychological depths. What she created is a dark jewel. The reader cannot look away.”—Jacquelyn Mitchard, New YorkTimes-bestselling author of The Deep End of the Ocean

“Mothers and Murderers is like nothing else I’ve ever read, and I mean that in the best possible way…Katherine Ellison captivatingly describes a young woman's path from blind impulse to wisdom…she makes an ultra-strong case for the examined life, shedding light on the lies we tell ourselves and others—and the hard work involved in taking responsibility for yourself.”—Stephen Hinshaw, author of Another Kind of Madness


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Place of Hiding (Inspector Lynley Book 12) *




  








An isolated beach on the island of Guernsey in the English Channel is the scene of the murder of Guy Brouard, one of Guernsey’s wealthiest inhabitants and its main benefactor. Forced as a child to flee the Nazis in Paris, Brouard was engaged in his latest project when he died: a museum in honor of those who resisted the German occupation of the island during World War II.

It is from this period of time that his murderer may well have come. But there are others on Guernsey with reason to want Guy Brouard dead: his wives, his business associates, his current mistress, the underprivileged teenagers he mentored—any of whom might have harbored a secret motive for murder. As family and friends gather for the reading of the will, Deborah and Simon St. James find that seemingly everyone on the history-haunted island has something to hide. And behind all the lies and alibis, a killer is lurking. In order to bring this person to justice, the St. James must delve into Guernsey’s dark history—both past and present—and into the troubled psyche of someone who may have exacted retribution for the most unspeakable crime of all.

In A Place of Hiding, bestselling novelist Elizabeth George marks new territory in the darker landscapes of human relationships. She tells a gripping, suspenseful story of betrayal and devotion, war and remembrance, love and loss...and the higher truths to which we must all ultimately answer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Disappearing Act: A Novel *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of Something in the Water and Mr. Nobody comes “an unputdownable mystery about the nightmares that abound in the pursuit of Hollywood dreams” (Caroline Kepnes, author of the You series).

“Stylish, riveting, hugely atmospheric—I couldn’t put it down.”—Lucy Foley, author of The Guest List

A woman has gone missing. But did she ever really exist?

A leading British actress hoping to make a splash in America flies to Los Angeles for the grueling gauntlet known as pilot season, a time when every network and film studio looking to fill the rosters of their new shows entice a fresh batch of young hopefuls—anxious, desperate, and willing to do whatever it takes to make it.

Instead, Mia Eliot, a fish out of water in the ruthlessly competitive and faceless world of back-to-back auditioning, discovers the sinister side of Hollywood when she becomes the last person to see Emily, a newfound friend. Standing out in a conveyor-belt world of fellow aspiring stars, Emily mysteriously disappears following an audition, after asking Mia to do a simple favor. But nothing is simple. Nothing is as is seems. And nothing prepares Mia for a startling truth: In a city where dreams really do come true, nightmares can follow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Storm Rising (An F.B.I. K-9 Novel Book 3) *




  








FBI Special Agent Meg Jennings and her search-and-rescue K-9 companion confront the fury of nature—and the more dangerous nature of man . . .

In the wake of a devastating hurricane, Special Agent Meg Jennings and her Labrador, Hawk—invaluable members of the FBI’s Human Scent Evidence Team—have been deployed to Virginia Beach. Amid debris and the buried cries for help, the most alarming discovery is yet to come—a teenage girl hiding in the Great Dismal Swamp.

Her name is Emma—a disheveled runaway lost to the sordid underbelly of a Virginia sex-trafficking ring. Its leader has disappeared in the chaos—along with other victims. Meg joins forces with Special Agent Walter Van Cleave and uncovers a vast network of abuse rooted in some of the most influential powers in Virginia. Now as Meg’s investigation digs deeper, she’s making some very dangerous enemies. And one by one, they’re coming out of the storm to stop her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Misjudged: A Legal Thriller (Sam Johnstone Book 1) *




  








When a disabled veteran takes a new job as an attorney in a small Wyoming town, he is thrust into a mysterious murder case.

“James Chandler’s experience as a lawyer and Army veteran shines in every page of his brilliant legal thrillers." —Jason Kasper, USA Today Bestselling Author

Sam Johnstone was hoping for renewal when he took a job at a boutique law firm in rustic Wyoming. The mountains and streams of the west would be a refreshing, quiet place to start over after years of war and turmoil in his personal life.

But after a local woman is brutally murdered, Sam realizes that things aren’t so quiet in this rural American town. The accused is one Tommy Olsen, a known delinquent who had been sleeping with the victim. Sam is repulsed by the crime and wants nothing to do with the case, but meets with Tommy to make sure he has legal representation.

Yet things are not as they seem.
What begins as a cut-and-dry case becomes infinitely more complicated as new facts are uncovered, and Sam agrees to serve as Tommy’s defense attorney.

With the killer’s identity still unknown, Sam is enveloped in the small-town politics and courtroom drama of a murder investigation that keeps getting more shocking.

But if Sam can’t uncover the truth, an innocent man might be punished...while the real killer watches from the shadows.
James Chandler's Sam Johnstone legal thriller series is perfect for fans of John Grisham, James Patterson, and C.J. Box.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Incident at Plei Soi (Vietnam Ground Zero Military Thrillers Book 10) *




  








A blistering military thriller set during the Vietnam War! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

U.S. Army Special Forces Camp A-337 is under attack…


*Vietnam, 1967*


A fact-finding mission led by U.S. Army Special Forces Captain Mack Gerber is dispatched to the tiny hamlet of Plei Soi to determine the future of Camp A-337.

On arrival they find the village deserted with most of the inhabitants killed.

As night falls a blistering rocket and motor attack pins down the Special Forces team. They repel the initial assault, but heavy rains have grounded the helicopters, preventing air support.

The situation worsens when a Mike Force convoy deployed to assist is ambushed just as it arrives to help.

Outgunned and with no hope of rescue, Gerber and the men at Camp-A337 must fight for their lives if they want to see another dawn…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tet (Vietnam Ground Zero Military Thrillers Book 11) *




  








Captain Gerber is caught in a deadly rocket attack on Saigon! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

The enemy launch a coordinated attack across South Vietnam…


*Vietnam, 1968*


Thousands of people are on the streets of Saigon celebrating the Tet, the Vietnamese lunar new year.

Optimism is high, as news out of Washington is that the war is winding down and that troops will soon be withdrawing from the region.

But reporter Robin Morrow believes something big is brewing.

Her suspicions are proved right when the night sky is shattered by an enemy rocket attack on the South Vietnamese capital.

U.S. Army Special Forces Captain Mack Gerber and Master Sergeant Anthony Fetterman find themselves in Saigon when the Tet offensive is launched.

As the city’s streets are turned to fire, will any of them survive the blistering assault?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rogue Force (A Troy Stark Thriller—Book #1) *




  








From #1 bestselling and USA Today bestselling author Jack Mars, author of the critically-acclaimed Luke Stone and Agent Zero series (with over 5,000 five-star reviews), comes an explosive new, action-packed thriller series that takes readers on a wild-ride across Europe, America, and the world.

When elite Navy Seal Troy Stark is forced into retirement for his dubious respect for authority, he dreads the quiet life awaiting him with his brothers and buddies in Yonkers, New York. But the quiet doesn’t last long: the NYPD needs Troy’s military expertise to help find and stop a major terrorist threat to New York City. To pre-empt the attack, they need him to fly to Europe and stop it at its source—using any means necessary.

Troy finds himself partnered with an Interpol agent who is as different from him as can be, and their instant dislike is mutual. But they have an attack to stop, and only a few days to do it, and together they’ll need each other as they criss-cross Europe in a high-octane cat-and-mouse chase to shut these terrorists down.

But what starts off as a straightforward mission (and an opportunity to clear his name) soon catapults Troy headfirst into a global conspiracy. These criminals are more sophisticated than they appear, and even with Troy’s unparalleled military skills, he and his team find themselves constantly one stop behind. With the fate of New York City on the line, the stakes couldn’t be higher.

Where will they strike? And when? And can Troy stop it before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Quest for a Moral Compass: A Global History of Ethics *




  








Accessible, fascinating, and thought-provoking, this is the groundbreaking story of the global search for moral truths

In this remarkable book, Kenan Malik explores the history of moral thought as it has developed over three millennia, from Homer’s Greece to Mao’s China, from ancient India to modern America. It tells the stories of the great philosophers, and breathes life into their ideas, while also challenging many of our most cherished moral beliefs.

Engaging and provocative, The Quest for a Moral Compass confronts some of humanity’s deepest questions. Where do values come from? Is God necessary for moral guidance? Are there absolute moral truths? It also brings morality down to earth, showing how, throughout history, social needs and political desires have shaped moral thinking. It is a history of the world told through the history of moral thought, and a history of moral thought that casts new light on global history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mekong: Turbulent Past, Uncertain Future *




  








A “remarkable” history of the great river of Southeast Asia (Jill Ker Conway, author of The Road from Coorain).

The Mekong River runs over nearly three thousand miles, beginning in the mountains of Tibet and flowing through China, Burma, Laos, Thailand, Cambodia, and Vietnam before emptying into the China Sea. Its waters are the lifeblood of Southeast Asia, and first begot civilization on the fertile banks of its delta region at Oc Eo nearly two millennia ago.

This is the story of the peoples and cultures of the great river, from these obscure beginnings to the emergence of today’s independent nations. Drawing on research gathered over forty years, Milton Osborne traces the Mekong’s dramatic history through the rise and fall of civilizations and the era of colonization and exploration. He details the struggle for liberation during a twentieth century in which Southeast Asia has seen almost constant conflict, including two world wars, the Indochina War, the Vietnam War, and its bloody aftermath—and explores the prospects for peace and prosperity as the region enters a new millennium.

Along the way, he brings to life those who witnessed and shaped events along the river, including Chou Ta-kuan, the thirteenth-century Chinese envoy who recorded the glory of Angkor Wat, the capital of the Khmer Empire; the Iberian mercenaries Blas Ruiz and Diego Veloso, whose involvement in the intrigues of Cambodia’s royal family shook Southeast Asia’s politics in the sixteenth century; and the revolutionaries led by Ho Chi Minh, whose campaigns to liberate Vietnam from the French and unify the nation under communism changed the course of history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Game of Birds and Wolves: The Ingenious Young Women Whose Secret Board Game Helped Win World War II *




  






As heard on the New Yorker Radio Hour: The triumphant and "engaging history" (The New Yorker) of the young women who devised a winning strategy that defeated Nazi U-boats and delivered a decisive victory in the Battle of the Atlantic.

By 1941, Winston Churchill had come to believe that the outcome of World War II rested on the battle for the Atlantic. A grand strategy game was devised by Captain Gilbert Roberts and a group of ten Wrens (members of the Women's Royal Naval Service) assigned to his team in an attempt to reveal the tactics behind the vicious success of the German U-boats. Played on a linoleum floor divided into painted squares, it required model ships to be moved across a make-believe ocean in a manner reminiscent of the childhood game, Battleship. Through play, the designers developed "Operation Raspberry," a counter-maneuver that helped turn the tide of World War II. Combining vibrant novelistic storytelling with extensive research, interviews, and previously unpublished accounts, Simon Parkin describes for the first time the role that women played in developing the Allied strategy that, in the words of one admiral, "contributed in no small measure to the final defeat of Germany." Rich with unforgettable cinematic detail and larger-than-life characters, A Game of Birds and Wolves is a heart-wrenching tale of ingenuity, dedication, perseverance, and love, bringing to life the imagination and sacrifice required to defeat the Nazis at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tin Can Titans: The Heroic Men and Ships of World War II's Most Decorated Navy Destroyer Squadron*




  








An epic narrative of World War II naval action that brings to life the sailors and exploits of the war's most decorated destroyer squadron.

When Admiral William Halsey selected Destroyer Squadron 21 (Desron 21) to lead his victorious ships into Tokyo Bay to accept the Japanese surrender, it was the most battle-hardened US naval squadron of the war.
But it was not the squadron of ships that had accumulated such an inspiring resume; it was the people serving aboard them. Sailors, not metallic superstructures and hulls, had won the battles and become the stuff of legend. Men like Commander Donald MacDonald, skipper of the USS O'Bannon, who became the most decorated naval officer of the Pacific war; Lieutenant Hugh Barr Miller, who survived his ship's sinking and waged a one-man battle against the enemy while stranded on a Japanese-occupied island; and Doctor Dow "Doc" Ransom, the beloved physician of the USS La Vallette, who combined a mixture of humor and medical expertise to treat his patients at sea, epitomize the sacrifices made by all the men and women of World War II.

Through diaries, personal interviews with survivors, and letters written to and by the crews during the war, preeminent historian of the Pacific theater John Wukovits brings to life the human story of the squadron that bested the Japanese in the Pacific and helped take the war to Tokyo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Vulcan Boys: From the Cold War to the Falklands: True Tales of the Iconic Delta V Bomber *




  








An in-depth look at these Cold War–era bombers, in the words of those who flew them—includes photos.

The Vulcan, the second of the three V bombers built to guard the United Kingdom during the Cold War, has become an aviation icon like the Spitfire, its delta shape as instantly recognizable as the howling noise it makes when the engines are opened for takeoff.

Vulcan Boys is the first book about this bomber recounted completely firsthand by the operators themselves. It tells the story of the aircraft from its design conception through the Cold War, when it played out its most important job as Britain’s nuclear deterrent; it also reveals the significant role its bombs and missiles played in liberating the Falkland Islands, for which it gained much celebrity.

These individual accounts detail how hours at a time were spent waiting to be scrambled to defend the country in the event of a third world war, and how pilots’ aggressive skills were honed by carrying out Lone Ranger sorties flying to the United States and westward around the world, and taking part in Giant Voice and Red Flag, competitive exercises against the US Strategic Air Command. The attacks in the Falklands using Shrike missiles are described accurately and in great detail for the first time, including the landing at Rio de Janeiro alongside a vivid account of Black Buck 2. Vulcan Boys is a fascinating and completely authentic read reminding us of the Cold War, how it was fought, and the considerable effort required to prevent all-out nuclear war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/25/22.

Currently $3.

*Front Burner: Al Qaeda's Attack on the USS Cole *




  







On October 12, 2000, eleven months before the 9/11 attacks, the USS Cole docked in the port of Aden in Yemen for a routine fueling stop. At 1118, on a hot, sunny morning, the 8,400-ton destroyer was rocked by an enormous explosion. The ship's commander, Kirk Lippold, felt the ship violently thrust up and to the right, as everything not bolted down seemed to float in midair. Tiles tumbled from the ceiling, and the ship was plunged into darkness, beginning to sink. In a matter of moments Lippold knew that the Cole had been attacked. What he didn't know was how much the world was changing around him. The bombing of the Cole was al Qaeda's first direct assault against the United States and expanded their brazen and deadly string of terrorist attacks throughout the Middle East. In this gripping first-person narrative, Lippold reveals the details of this harrowing experience leading his crew of valiant sailors through the attack and its aftermath.

Seventeen sailors died in the explosion and thirty-seven were wounded -- but thanks to the valor of the crew in the perilous days that followed, the ship was saved. Yet even with al Qaeda's intentions made clear in an unmistakable act of war, the United States government delayed retaliating. Bureaucrats and politicians sought to shift and pin blame as they ignored the danger signaled by the attack, shirking responsibility until the event was ultimately overshadowed by 9/11.Front Burner captures a critical moment in America's battle against al Qaeda, telling a vital story that has -- until now -- been lost in the fog of the war on terror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/26/22.

Currently $2.

*Diamond Dogs, Turquoise Days *




  








Alastair Reynolds returns to his bestselling Revelation Space universe with two novellas of interstellar exploration.

"Diamond Dogs"The planet Golgotha -- supposedly lifeless -- resides in a remote star system, far from those inhabited by human colonists. It is home to an enigmatic machine-like structure called the Blood Spire, which has already brutally and systematically claimed the lives of one starship crew that attempted to uncover its secrets. But nothing will deter Richard Swift from exploring this object of alien origin...

"Turquoise Days"In the seas of Turquoise live the Pattern Jugglers, the amorphous, aquatic organisms capable of preserving the memories of any human swimmer who joins their collective consciousness. Naqi Okpik devoted her life to studying these creatures -- and paid a high price for swimming among them. Now, she may be the only hope for the survival of the species -- and of every person living on Turquoise...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Oracle Year: A Novel *




  








From bestselling comic-book franchise writer Charles Soule comes a clever and witty first novel of a twentysomething New Yorker who wakes up one morning with the power to predict the future—perfect for fans of Joe Hill and Brad Meltzer, or books like This Book Is Full of Spiders and Welcome to Night Vale.

Knowledge is power. So when an unassuming Manhattan bassist named Will Dando awakens from a dream one morning with 108 predictions about the future in his head, he rapidly finds himself the most powerful man in the world. Protecting his anonymity by calling himself the Oracle, he sets up a heavily guarded Web site with the help of his friend Hamza to selectively announce his revelations. In no time, global corporations are offering him millions for exclusive access, eager to profit from his prophecies.

He's also making a lot of high-powered enemies, from the President of the United States and a nationally prominent televangelist to a warlord with a nuclear missile and an assassin grandmother. Legions of cyber spies are unleashed to hack the Site—as it's come to be called—and the best manhunters money can buy are deployed not only to unmask the Oracle but to take him out of the game entirely. With only a handful of people he can trust—including a beautiful journalist—it's all Will can do to simply survive, elude exposure, and protect those he loves long enough to use his knowledge to save the world.

Delivering fast-paced adventure on a global scale as well as sharp-witted satire on our concepts of power and faith, Marvel writer Charles Soule's audacious debut novel takes readers on a rollicking ride where it's impossible to predict what will happen next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Little Hatred (The Age of Madness Book 1) *




  







The New York Times bestselling first book in Joe Abercrombie's The Age of Madness Trilogy where the age of the machine dawns, but the age of magic refuses to die. The chimneys of industry rise over Adua and the world seethes with new opportunities. But old scores run deep as ever. On the blood-soaked borders of Angland, Leo dan Brock struggles to win fame on the battlefield, and defeat the marauding armies of Stour Nightfall. He hopes for help from the crown. But King Jezal's son, the feckless Prince Orso, is a man who specializes in disappointments. Savine dan Glokta -- socialite, investor, and daughter of the most feared man in the Union -- plans to claw her way to the top of the slag-heap of society by any means necessary. But the slums boil over with a rage that all the money in the world cannot control. The age of the machine dawns, but the age of magic refuses to die. With the help of the mad hillwoman Isern-i-Phail, Rikke struggles to control the blessing, or the curse, of the Long Eye. Glimpsing the future is one thing, but with the guiding hand of the First of the Magi still pulling the strings, changing it will be quite another . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Greatest Survival Stories of All Time: True Tales of People Cheating Death When Trapped in a Cave, Adrift at Sea, Lost in the Forest, Stranded on a Mountaintop, and More *




  








This collection of survival stories recounts the harrowing true experiences of people across the globe who faced certain death—and survived.

The stories in this riveting volume seem too unbelievable to be true. Lost individuals facing the most severe natural disasters, the most dangerous situations, and the most inhospitable conditions . . . somehow making it out alive. From plane crashes and sinking ships to surviving in freezing forests and scorching deserts, this anthology includes some of the most famous, unbelievable tales of beating the odds.

This book features gripping tales of sheer bravery and quick thinking, including:

Juliane Koepcke, the sole survivor of a plane crash in the Peruvian Amazon
Jose Salvador Alvarenga, who floated for thirteen months alone in the Pacific ocean
Aron Ralston, who cut off his arm to escape the canyon he’d been trapped in
Lincoln Hall, who was abandoned on Mount Everest
. . . and many more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Embers of Childhood: Growing Up a Whitney *




  








A Look into the Privileged World of the American Aristocracy of the Early Twentieth Century

Flora Miller Biddle was born a blue-blood. The granddaughter of the Whitney museum founder, Gertrude Vanderbilt Whitney, her childhood played out in a sort of Wharton landscape as she was shielded from the woes of the world.

But money itself is not the source of happiness. Glimpses into the elegance of a Vanderbilt ball thrown by her great-grandparents and the yearly production of traveling from her childhood home on Long Island to their summer home in Aiken, South Carolina, are measured against memoires of strict governesses with stricter rules in a childhood separate from her parents, despite being in the same house, and the ever-present pressure to measure up in her studies and lessons. As Flora steps back in time to trace the origins of her family’s fortune and where it stands today, she takes a discerning look at how wealth and excess shaped her life, for better and for worse.

In this wonderfully evocative memoir, Flora Miller Biddle examines, critiques, and pays homage to the people and places of her childhood that shaped her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Black Macho and the Myth of the Superwoman (Feminist Classics)*




  








A classic and controversial critique of sexism in the black nationalist movement, this “landmark black feminist text” is essential reading for those engaged in discussions about feminism and race politics (Ms.)

Originally published in 1978, Black Macho and the Myth of the Superwoman caused a storm of controversy. Michele Wallace blasted the masculine biases of the black politics that emerged from the sixties. She described how women remained marginalized by the patriarchal culture of Black Power, demonstrating the ways in which a genuine female subjectivity was blocked by the traditional myths of black womanhood.

With a foreword that examines the debate the book has sparked between intellectuals and political leaders, as well as what has—and, crucially, has not—changed over the last four decades, Black Macho and the Myth of the Superwoman continues to be deeply relevant to current feminist debates and black theory today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lenin's Tomb: The Last Days of the Soviet Empire *








*Winner of the Pulitzer Prize*
One of the Best Books of the Year: The New York Times 

From the editor of The New Yorker: a riveting account of the collapse of the Soviet Union, which has become the standard book on the subject. Lenin’s Tomb combines the global vision of the best historical scholarship with the immediacy of eyewitness journalism. Remnick takes us through the tumultuous 75-year period of Communist rule leading up to the collapse and gives us the voices of those who lived through it, from democratic activists to Party members, from anti-Semites to Holocaust survivors, from Gorbachev to Yeltsin to Sakharov. An extraordinary history of an empire undone, Lenin’s Tomb stands as essential reading for our times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hidden Terrors: The Truth About U.S. Police Operations in Latin America (Forbidden Bookshelf Book 27) *




  








A “devastating” exposé of the United States’ Latin American policy and the infamous career and assassination of agent Dan Mitrione (Kirkus Reviews).

In 1960, former Richmond, Indiana, police chief Dan Mitrione moved to Brazil to begin a new career with the United States Agency for International Development. During his ten years with the USAID, Mitrione trained and oversaw foreign police forces in extreme counterinsurgency tactics—including torture—aimed at stomping out communism across South America. Though he was only a foot soldier in a larger secret campaign, he became a symbol of America’s brutal interventionism when he was kidnapped and executed by Tupamaro rebels in Montevideo, Uruguay.

In Hidden Terrors, former New York Times Saigon bureau chief A. J. Langguth chronicles with chilling detail Mitrione’s work for the USAID on the ground in South America and Washington, DC, where he shared his expertise. Along the way, Langguth provides an authoritative overview of America’s efforts to destabilize communist movements and prop up military dictators in South America, presenting a “powerful indictment of what the United States helped to bring about in this hemisphere” (The New York Times). Even today, the tactics Mitrione helped develop continue to influence operations in Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, and black sites around the globe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Once Upon a River: A Novel *




  








From the instant #1 New York Times bestselling author of the “eerie and fascinating” (USA TODAY) The Thirteenth Tale comes a “swift and entrancing, profound and beautiful” (Madeline Miller, internationally bestselling author of Circe) novel about how we explain the world to ourselves, ourselves to others, and the meaning of our lives in a universe that remains impenetrably mysterious.

On a dark midwinter’s night in an ancient inn on the river Thames, an extraordinary event takes place. The regulars are telling stories to while away the dark hours, when the door bursts open on a grievously wounded stranger. In his arms is the lifeless body of a small child. Hours later, the girl stirs, takes a breath and returns to life. Is it a miracle? Is it magic? Or can science provide an explanation? These questions have many answers, some of them quite dark indeed.

Those who dwell on the river bank apply all their ingenuity to solving the puzzle of the girl who died and lived again, yet as the days pass the mystery only deepens. The child herself is mute and unable to answer the essential questions: Who is she? Where did she come from? And to whom does she belong? But answers proliferate nonetheless.

Three families are keen to claim her. A wealthy young mother knows the girl is her kidnapped daughter, missing for two years. A farming family reeling from the discovery of their son’s secret liaison stand ready to welcome their granddaughter. The parson’s housekeeper, humble and isolated, sees in the child the image of her younger sister. But the return of a lost child is not without complications and no matter how heartbreaking the past losses, no matter how precious the child herself, this girl cannot be everyone’s. Each family has mysteries of its own, and many secrets must be revealed before the girl’s identity can be known.

Once Upon a River is a glorious tapestry of a book that combines folklore and science, magic and myth. Suspenseful, romantic, and richly atmospheric, this is “a beguiling tale, full of twists and turns like the river at its heart, and just as rich and intriguing” (M.L. Stedman, #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Light Between Oceans).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mom Wars: Box Set: Forest River PTA Moms Books 1-4 *




  








he who controls the school board rules the neighborhood. Can four women protect their reputations in the world of juicy gossip?

Boxed set: 1000+ pages of comedic capers on the mean streets of motherhood!
The unthinkable has befallen the Forest River, New York PTA. Control-freak president Jackie Martin has gone to war with her suddenly former best friend, treasurer Donna Warren. And Sydney Clayton is caught in the middle.

As a corporate CFO averse to petty politics, Sydney wants nothing to do with the very public meltdown at Pilates that sundered the town’s most dominant mommy duo. But when she’s blackmailed with her daughter’s own social future, the overstressed numbers woman has little choice but to replace Donna as treasurer in a PTA powerplay.

Follow four mothers as they battle the pitfalls of suburbia, parenting, and getting the best for their kids… at any cost. Can Claire Conroy live down the scandal of her broken marriage? Can Donna overcome unforeseen ostracization? Will Jackie ever recover from her bestie’s stunning betrayal?

Mom Wars includes the four glam-tastic novels in the Forest River PTA Moms chick-lit boxed set. If you like hilariously flawed characters, insatiable rumormongering, and laugh-out-loud humor, then you’ll love Hilary Grossman’s lighthearted glitz-fest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*No Cats Allowed (Cat in the Stacks Mystery Book 7) *




  








The New York Times bestselling Cat in the Stacks series continues as librarian Charlie Harris and his cat Diesel must clear a friend when the evidence is stacked against her…

Mississippi librarian Charlie Harris and his Maine **** cat Diesel are on their guard. Oscar Reilly, the new director at the Athena College library, is on a mission to cut costs and has set his sights on the archive and rare book collection. Reilly’s also out to replace Charlie’s fiery friend Melba with someone younger, but his biggest offense is declaring all four-legged creatures banned from the stacks.

With enemies aplenty, the suspect list is long when Reilly’s body is discovered in the library, but incriminating evidence throws suspicion on Melba. Charlie is convinced that his friend is no murderer, especially when he catches sight of a menacing stranger lurking around the library. Now he and Diesel will have to read between the lines, before Melba is shelved under “G” for guilty...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mastiffs, Mystery, and Murder (A Dog Detective Series Novel Book 1) *




  








*It's murder at the dog show!*

When amateur sleuth Clarissa Hayes and her trusty Saint Bernard, Paw, enter a dog show, they expect to find dogs, blue ribbons, and trophies. Not dead bodies.

Clarissa's boyfriend is tracking a suspect in the death of a dog fancier. It's up to Clarissa and Paw to provide him cover as they compete in the show.

But the competition turns deadly when another dog owner is murdered. Are the deaths connected? Clarissa and Paw must sniff out the clues to solve the crime before the killer collars them.

Will Best in Show become Best in Death?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bassets and Blackmail (A Dog Detective Series Novel Book 2)*




  








*Will this mystery game be murder?*


Peaceful Dreams B&B is hosting a murder mystery game to celebrate its grand opening. Local sleuth Clarissa Hayes and her loyal Saint Bernard, Paw, have joined in the entertainment.



All is fun and games until one of the guests is found dead at the bottom of the basement stairs. Was it an accident? Or murder? Did the victim share a secret past with one of the guests or the B&B owners?



It's up to Clarissa and Paw to trail the clues to find out the truth. Along the way they're joined by a bevy of friends, both human and animal, including a black cat who is embroiled in a mystery of his own.



Will peaceful dreams reign or will the killer unleash nightmares for all?


*Bassets and Blackmail is the second novel in the A Dog Detective Series. If you love a furry sleuth and a barking good cozy mystery, then this entertaining whodunnit is for you.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Crashed (A Junior Bender Mystery Book 1) *




  








Quick-talking burglar Junior Bender gets blackmailed into starting a new career as a private investigator for crooks in this hilarious Hollywood mystery

Junior Bender, a burglar with a magic touch, is being blackmailed into taking on a new freelance job. One of LA’s biggest crime bosses is producing a porn movie that someone keeps sabotaging; Junior’s job is to figure out who’s responsible and keep the movie on track.

The trouble is, he’s not sure he can go through with the job, blackmail or no blackmail. The actress lined up to star in the film, Thistle Downing, is an ex-child star who now lives alone in a drug-induced stupor, destitute and uninsurable. This movie would be scandalous fodder for tabloids around the country. Junior knows what he should do—get Thistle out and find her some help—but doing the right thing will land him on the wrong side of some scary people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Little Elvises (A Junior Bender Mystery Book 2) *




  








JUNIOR BENDER UNTANGLES ONE OF THE WEIRDEST MYSTERIES IN TINSELTOWN

LA burglar Junior Bender has (unfortunately) developed a reputation as a competent private investigator for crooks. The unfortunate part about this is that regardless of whether he solves the crime or not, someone dangerous is going to be unhappy with him, either his suspect or his employer.

Now Junior is being bullied into proving aging music industry mogul Vinnie DiGaudio is innocent of the murder of a nasty tabloid journalist he'd threatened to kill a couple times. It doesn’t help that the dead journalist’s widow is one pretty lady, and she’s trying to get Junior to mix pleasure with business. Just as the investigation is spiraling out of control, Junior's hard-drinking landlady begs him to solve the disappearance of her daughter, who got involved with a very questionable character. And, worst news of all, both Junior's ex-wife and his thirteen-year-old daughter, Rina, seem to have new boyfriends. What a mess.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Fame Thief (A Junior Bender Mystery Book 3) *




  








Hollywood burglar-turned-detective Junior Bender has a knotty new case to solve—a 60-year-old Tinseltown mystery

There are not many people brave enough to say no to Irwin Dressler, Hollywood’s infamous mob boss-turned-movie king. Even though Dressler is ninety-three years old, Junior Bender is quaking in his boots when Dressler’s henchmen haul him in for a meeting. Dressler wants Junior to solve a “crime” he believes was committed more than seventy years ago, when an old friend of his, once-famous starlet Dolores La Marr, had her career destroyed after compromising photos were taken of her at a Las Vegas party. Dressler wants justice for Dolores and the shining career she never had.

Junior can’t help but think the whole thing is a little crazy. After all, it’s been sixty years. Even if someone did set up Dolores for a fall from grace back then, they’re probably long dead. But he can’t say no to Irwin Dressler (no one can, really). So he starts digging. And what he finds is that some vendettas never die—they only get more dangerous.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Another Man's Moccasins: A Longmire Mystery (Walt Longmire Mysteries Book 4) *


  








The fourth Longmire novel from the New York Times bestselling author of Land of Wolves

Fans of Ace Atkins, Nevada Barr, and Robert B. Parker will love the fourth mystery in New York Times bestselling author Craig Johnson’s award-winning Longmire Mystery series, the basis for LONGMIRE, the hit drama series now streaming on Netflix. It delivers more of the taut prose, engrossing characters, beautiful Wyoming setting, and satisfying depth that reviewers have been hailing since his first book, The Cold Dish. 

In Another Man's Moccasins, the body of a Vietnamese woman dumped along the Wyoming interstate opens a baffling case for Sheriff Longmire, whose only suspect is a Crow Indian with a troubled past. But things get even stranger when a photograph turns up in the victim’s purse that ties her murder to one from Longmire’s past—a case he tackled as a Marine Corps investigator forty years earlier in Vietnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Just What Kind of Mother Are You?: A Novel *




  








“Riveting! Daly plunges straight into the heart of every parent’s worst nightmare with page-turning results.” —Lisa Gardner, #1 New York Times–bestselling author

Lisa Kallisto—overwhelmed working mother—is the not-so-perfect model of the modern woman. She holds down a busy job running an animal shelter, she cares for three demanding children, and she worries that her marriage isn’t getting enough attention. During an impossibly hectic week, Lisa takes her eye off the ball for a moment and her world descends into a living nightmare. Not only is her best friend’s thirteen-year-old daughter missing, but it’s Lisa’s fault. To make matters worse, Lucinda is the second teenage girl to disappear within the past two weeks. The first one turned up stripped bare and abandoned on the main street after a horrible ordeal. Wracked with guilt over her mistake, and after having been publicly blamed by Lucinda’s family, Lisa sets out to right the wrong. As she begins digging under the surface, Lisa learns that everything is not quite what it first appears to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Girl Who Lived: A Thrilling Suspense Novel *




  








Ten years ago, four people were brutally murdered—one girl lived.

No one believes her story. The police think she's crazy. Her therapist thinks she's suicidal. Everyone else thinks she's a dangerous drunk. They're all right—but did she see the killer?

Best Mystery-Thriller eBook of the Year —Independent Publisher Book Awards

Winner Best Thriller — National Indie Excellence Awards

Winner Best Thriller — Silver Falchion Award

Finalist eBook Fiction — Indie Book Awards

Silver Medal Suspense — Reader’s Favorite Book Awards

Voted Most Loved Cover — NetGalley Readers

Grab your copy of this award-winning psychological thriller today!

As the anniversary of the murders approaches, Faith Winters is released from the psychiatric hospital and yanked back to the last spot on earth she wants to be—her hometown where the slayings took place. Wracked by the lingering echoes of survivor's guilt, Faith spirals into a black hole of alcoholism and wanton self-destruction. Finding no solace at the bottom of a bottle, Faith decides to track down her sister's killer—only to discover that she's the one being hunted.

How can one woman uncover the truth when everyone's a suspect—including herself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Silver Waterfall: A Novel of the Battle of Midway *




  








Winner, 2020 ABF American Fiction Award, Military Category

2021 Silver Medal in Historical Fiction, Military Writer's Society of America

Winner, 2021 Historical Thriller of the Year, Best Thrillers

Masterful. Not since Herman Wouk’s War and Remembrance has the story of Midway been told with such allure. Peter Fey, author of Bloody Sixteen.

In the desolate middle of the largest ocean on earth, two great navies met, one bent on conclusive battle, the other lying in ambush.

Six months after Pearl Harbor, Yamamoto again crossed the Pacific with the most powerful naval armada the world had ever seen, this time to finish the job. Nimitz waited for him with what he had, placed exactly where he needed it.

Both admirals depended on their fliers, some veterans of battle, others raw and unproven. Striking first meant decisive victory.

The Silver Waterfall is a factual historic fiction novel of Midway told by today's master of carrier aviation fiction about the men who fought in one of the most pivotal and epic naval battles in world history.

If you’ve wondered what more could be written about the Battle of Midway, here’s the answer: Kevin Miller has delivered the perfect amalgam of vivid military history and unforgettable fiction. Through the viewpoints of the combatants on both sides The Silver Waterfall evokes the drama and raw terror of the battle that changed the course of the war. Historical fiction at its best. — Robert Gandt, author of Angels in the Sky and The Twilight Warriors

With his meticulously researched historical foundation of pivotal Battle of Midway, Kevin Miller masterfully writes of an environment one can know only through personal experience. He adroitly transports us from the deckplates to the flight deck to the cockpit, while exploring the spectrum of wartime human conditions: from profound despair, enabling hope, fog-of-war confusion and frustration, to fear of failure and courage of self-sacrifice. The Silver Waterfall is destined to take a rightful place beside Michener’s Toko-Ri for Miller’s vivid portrayal of the intensity of combat aboard and from aircraft carriers. — RADM Robert Besal, USN (ret.)

Captain Kevin Miller follows his three carrier aviation thrillers with an absolutely riveting work of historical fiction. His novel, The Silver Waterfall, brings the Battle of Midway to life, transforming sometimes dry historical accounts into narrative that puts the reader in the battle with the warriors on both sides. Put this one on your must-read list. — CAPT George Galdorisi, USN (ret.) author of Op Center and The Coronado Conspiracy

The Silver Waterfall brings the Midway story to life like no other book. Masterfully written with the amazing accuracy he’s known for, Kevin Miller puts the reader on ships' bridges, in aircraft cockpits, and into the hearts and minds of the brave men who fought the battle amid fear and anguish. A must read. — Vincent Aiello, host of The Fighter Pilot Podcast

A great new take on the most famous and dramatic sea battle of World War II. Captain Kevin Miller tells the story of Midway in the voices of the participants and does a marvelous job of tying all of the actions together. As usual he uses his carrier aviation experience to put you in the cockpits. Fasten your seat belts – it’s a great ride. — RADM Paul Tobin, USN (ret.), past Director of Naval History

Exhaustively researched and beautifully written, The Silver Waterfall reveals the inside story of Midway. Told from the perspective of those who fought it, this seminal battle of American carrier aviation comes vibrantly alive in this heart pounding historical fiction. — Paco Chierici, Bestselling author of Lions of the Sky, and Creator/Producer of the award-wining documentary Speed and Angels


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ice Cold Spy (Alex Mason Book 2)*




  








Multiple time USA TODAY & Amazon 5-million copy bestselling authors DAVID ARCHER and BLAKE BANNER have combined forces to create one hell of a thriller series!

Why was Dr. Robert Magnusson murdered? More to the point, why was he murdered five hundred miles from anywhere, in the frozen wilderness of Greenland?

And then there is the question of what he was doing seventy miles north of the UCLA base camp, where he should have been - and what were the instruments he had secretly set up and housed in the shack out there?

And then again. there is the question of who killed him. Thor Olafson, his colleague and friend, blames the United States’ Presidential Commission on Sustainable Energy, because his findings defied the Commission’s wishes. Dr. Bernard Monet, another team member, blames the Green Tomorrows Corporation, who partly funded the report. What his girlfriend Silvia thinks nobody knows, because she has disappeared with all his papers and research.

When Alex Mason is sent to Greenland to find answers to these questions, what he finds is something far more harrowing and far reaching than anyone could have expected. The investigation will take him, and Mossad Agent Aila Gallin, from DC to Nuuk, to London and the Bahamas – and to the very edge of perdition…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Villains, Scoundrels, and Rogues: Incredible True Tales of Mischief and Mayhem *


  







Everyone loves a good villain! From the back pages of history, vivid, entertaining portraits of little-known scoundrels whose misdeeds range from the simply inept to the truly horrifying.

Even if you're an avid history buff, you've probably never heard of this disreputable cast of characters: A drunken, ne'er-do-well cop who abandoned his post at Ford's Theatre, giving assassin John Wilkes Booth unchallenged access to President Lincoln; a notorious Kansas quack who made millions by implanting billy goat testicles in gullible male patients; and America's worst female serial killer ever. These are three of the memorable but little-known rogues profiled in this eye-opening and entertaining book.

Dividing his profiles into three categories—villains, scoundrels, and rogues—author and former National Geographic editor Paul Martin serves up concise, colorful biographies of thirty of America's most outrageous characters. Whether readers choose to be horrified by the story of Ed Gein, Alfred Hitchcock's hideous inspiration for Psycho, or marvel at the clever duplicity of the con artist who originated the phony bookie operation portrayed in The Sting, there's something here for everyone.

Brimming with audacious, unforgettable characters often overlooked by standard history books, this page-turner is a must for anyone with an interest in the varieties of human misbehavior.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Union Cavalry Comes of Age: Hartwood Church to Brandy Station, 1863 *





  








An award-winning cavalry historian shares a myth-busting look at how the Union cavalry surpassed its Confederate counterpart and helped win the Civil War.

The Army of the Potomac’s mounted units suffered early in the Civil War at the hands of the horsemen of the South. However, by 1863, the Federal cavalry had evolved into a fearsome fighting machine. Despite the numerous challenges occupying officers and politicians, as well as the harrowing existence of troopers in the field, the Northern cavalry helped turn the tide of war much earlier than is generally acknowledged.

In this expertly researched volume, historian Eric J. Wittenberg describes how the Union cavalry became the largest, best-mounted, and best-equipped force of horse soldiers the world had ever seen. The 1863 consolidation of numerous scattered Federal units created a force to be reckoned with—a single corps ten thousand strong. Wittenberg’s research thoroughly debunks the narrative that the Confederate “cavaliers” were the superior force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Anatomy of Malice: The Enigma of the Nazi War Criminals *




  








An eminent psychiatrist delves into the minds of Nazi leadership in “a fresh look at the nature of wickedness, and at our attempts to explain it” (Sir Simon Wessely, Royal College of Psychiatrists).

When the ashes had settled after World War II and the Allies convened an international war crimes trial in Nuremberg, a psychiatrist, Douglas Kelley, and a psychologist, Gustave Gilbert, tried to fathom the psychology of the Nazi leaders, using extensive psychiatric interviews, IQ tests, and Rorschach inkblot tests. The findings were so disconcerting that portions of the data were hidden away for decades and the research became a topic for vituperative disputes. Gilbert thought that the war criminals’ malice stemmed from depraved psychopathology. Kelley viewed them as morally flawed, ordinary men who were creatures of their environment. Who was right?

Drawing on his decades of experience as a psychiatrist and the dramatic advances within psychiatry, psychology, and neuroscience since Nuremberg, Joel E. Dimsdale looks anew at the findings and examines in detail four of the war criminals, Robert Ley, Hermann Göring, Julius Streicher, and Rudolf Hess. Using increasingly precise diagnostic tools, he discovers a remarkably broad spectrum of pathology. Anatomy of Malice takes us on a complex and troubling quest to make sense of the most extreme evil.

“In this fascinating and compelling journey . . . a respected scientist who has long studied the Holocaust asks probing questions about the nature of malice. I could not put this book down.”—Thomas N. Wise, MD, Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Point Man *




  








Chief Petty Officer James "Patches" Watson was there at the start. One of the first to come out of the famed Underwater Demolition Team 21, he was an initial member -- a "plank owner" -- of America's deadliest and most elite fighting force, the U.S. Navy SEALs.

Through three tours in the jungle hell of Vietnam, he walked the point -- staying alert to trip wires, booby traps and punji pits, guiding his squad of amphibious fighters on missions of rescue, reconnaissance and demolition -- confronting a war's unique terrors head-on, unprotected . . . and unafraid.

This is the story of a hero told from the heart and from the gut -- an authentic tour of duty with one of the most legendary commandoes of the Vietnam War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/26/22.

Currently $2.

*Vietnam RTO Wolfhound Tales 1970-71: Story of an Infantry Radio Telephone Operator *





  






This is a story of an Infantry Radio Telephone Operator (RTO) for the 25th Infantry Division, 1st Wolfhounds in Vietnam 1970-71. Follow his trail through boot camp at Ft. Knox, Kentucky and AIT at Ft. Polk, Louisiana. Then on to Vietnam where you will step with him through the Tay Ninh Province, the Iron Triangle, Hobo Woods, Boi Loi Woods, Dau Tieng, Ben Cat, Fil Hol Rubber Plantation. Then on to the Long Khanh Province, Xuan Loc, Nui Soc Lu Mountain, and Cu Chi, home base of the 25th Infantry Division in Vietnam. There were good times, there were bad times and even some funny times. 

If you do not know about the Vietnam War, this story will describe or reveal to someone detail or relevant ideas concerning many aspects of the military equipment and weapons used and what life was like as a soldier in the later years of the Vietnam War. The last portion of this story, you will learn how American troops prepared for NATO war games and played out in Germany, in what was known as the Reforger III Exercise. It was always nice to go home for good. You will watch this soldier finally sharing his experience when he heard those famous words, "Welcome Home" and find out how he fared throughout his life until this present day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/27/22.

Currently $2.

*Five Ways to Forgiveness: A Library of America eBook Classic *




  








Set in the same universe as Le Guin’s TheLeft Hand of Darkness and The Dispossessed, these five linked Hainish stories follow far-future human colonies living in the distant solar system

Here for the first time is the complete suite of five linked stories from Ursula K. Le Guin’s acclaimed Hainish series, which tells the history of the Ekumen, the galactic confederation of human colonies founded by the planet Hain. First published as Four Ways to Forgiveness, and now joined by a fifth story, Five Ways to Forgiveness focuses on the twin planets Werel and Yeowe—two worlds whose peoples, long known as “owners” and “assets,” together face an uncertain future after civil war and revolution.

In “Betrayals” a retired science teacher must make peace with her new neighbor, a disgraced revolutionary leader. In “Forgiveness Day,” a female official from the Ekumen arrives to survey the situation on Werel and struggles against its rigidly patriarchal culture. Embedded within “A Man of the People,” which describes the coming of age of Havzhiva, an Ekumen ambassador to Yeowe, is Le Guin’s most sustained description of the Ur-planet Hain. “A Woman’s Liberation” is the remarkable narrative of Rakam, born an asset on Werel, who must twice escape from slavery to freedom. Joined to them is “Old Music and the Slave Women,” in which the charismatic Hainish embassy worker, who appears in two of the four original stories, returns for a tale of his own. Of this capstone tale Le Guin has written, “the character called Old Music began to tell me a fifth tale about the latter days of the civil war . . . I’m glad to see it joined to the others at last.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gunn and Salvo Box Set: Books 1-4: Galaxy Run, Friendly Fire, Calypso End, Bygone Star *




  








TWO (MOSTLY) HONEST BOUNTY HUNTERS. ONE UNIMAGINABLE ALIEN SECRET.

When deep space bounty hunters Gunn and Salvo chase down a teenager linked to the catastrophic loss of a space station, everything about the job feels off.

For starters, the stolen ship is full of priceless treasures from humanity's lost past.

And then there's the target itself. It ain't quite human, at least not like anybody has seen before.

But the biggest red flag of them all? Honest people are lying.

So Gunn and Salvo do the one thing they swore they would never do on a job: Get curious.

Before they know it, they're the ones on the run with a bounty on their heads ... and the fate of humanity in their hands.

Included in the Gunn and Salvo Box Set:


Galaxy Run
Friendly Fire
Calypso End
Bygone Star


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Starship Honor (Honor in Exile Book 1) *




  








HUMANITY HAS FALLEN. ONLY ONE SHIP CAN SAVE US.

After a disastrous encounter with an alien species, Captain Roc Masters finds himself exiled on a rundown station in the asteroid belt, commanding an ancient starship with a near-mutinous crew.

Just as he finally resigns himself to his fate, the aliens return to attack Earth.

With the inner worlds crumbling and most of the Earth and Martian navies sidelined or destroyed, it's up to Roc and his lone starship to hold the line.

He knows he must gather together what little humanity there is beyond the asteroid belt and make a stand against the aliens.

But first, he'll have to survive the armada sent to finish him off.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Bird Box: A Novel *




  








Now a Netflix film starring Sandra Bullock, Trevante Rhodes, John Malkovich, Sarah Paulson, and Rosa Salazar!

Written with the narrative tension of The Road and the exquisite terror of classic Stephen King, Bird Box is a propulsive, edge-of-your-seat horror thriller, set in an apocalyptic near-future world—a masterpiece of suspense from the brilliantly imaginative Josh Malerman.

Something is out there . . .

Something terrifying that must not be seen. One glimpse and a person is driven to deadly violence. No one knows what it is or where it came from.

Five years after it began, a handful of scattered survivors remain, including Malorie and her two young children. Living in an abandoned house near the river, she has dreamed of fleeing to a place where they might be safe. Now, that the boy and girl are four, it is time to go. But the journey ahead will be terrifying: twenty miles downriver in a rowboat—blindfolded—with nothing to rely on but her wits and the children’s trained ears. One wrong choice and they will die. And something is following them. But is it man, animal, or monster?

Engulfed in darkness, surrounded by sounds both familiar and frightening, Malorie embarks on a harrowing odyssey—a trip that takes her into an unseen world and back into the past, to the companions who once saved her. Under the guidance of the stalwart Tom, a motely group of strangers banded together against the unseen terror, creating order from the chaos. But when supplies ran low, they were forced to venture outside—and confront the ultimate question: in a world gone mad, who can really be trusted?

Interweaving past and present, Josh Malerman’s breathtaking debut is a horrific and gripping snapshot of a world unraveled that will have you racing to the final page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.


*Battle Pacific: Book 2 of the Pacific Alternate Series*




  








The Year is 1942.

Imperial Japan has conquered most of the Pacific in a blitzkrieg campaign that stunned the world. The Dutch East Indies, The Philippines, New Guinea, New Britain, Hawaii, the Fidji’s, and countless other territories have fallen.

And the Japanese are not done. They are preparing new campaigns of conquest toward Burma and Australia. Will the Allies be able to stop the Imperial tide from overwhelming Asia?

After disastrous defeats and catastrophic losses, the Americans are regrouping at last. First, out of their San Diego Naval Base on the West coast is gathering a large fleet, poised to liberate the Hawaiian Islands, first step into the liberation of the Pacific. Facing them is the might of the Imperial Japanese Navy under strategic mastermind Isoroku Yamamoto.

In Australia, famous American General Douglas MacArthur is organizing Allied forces and putting some spine into what must be the last line of defense against Japanese aggression. The battle will be fierce. And it has already started, engulfing New Guinea near Port Moresby and the Kokoda Trail. The US Navy also sailed a relied fleet to help the beleaguered Aussies. A clash of epic proportions cannot be avoided in the Coral Sea, as Japan is dead set on conquering Australia.

This is the story of the Pacific War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*F My Life: It's Funny, It's True, Except When It Happens to You *




  








Today, my boss fired me via text message. I don’t have a text messaging plan. I paid 25 cents to get fired.

Your girlfriend dumped you, your car broke down, your boss passed you up for the big promotion. Life’s not fair, but there is one sure-fire way to ease your pain–laughing at someone else who had an even worse day than you did.

Enter the devastatingly funny world of F My Life, where calamity is comedy. Covering every disastrous pratfall in love, work, family-life, and more, F My Life proffers other people’s ruinous, real-life happenings to brighten your gloomiest day: someone getting dumped through a greeting card, ignored at their birthday party, or insulted by their own grandmother. Spanning everything from ironic twists of fate to down-right shameful moments, F My Life’s squirm-inducing stories are schadenfreude at its finest. So today, take solace in knowing that at least you’re not that guy. There now, don’t you feel better?

Today, my boyfriend broke up with me. I cried and told him that I loved him. He gave me a quarter and told me to call someone who cared. I threw the quarter in his face and ran. I waited for the bus, but when I got on, I realized I was 25 cents short of the fare. I walked home in the rain.

Today, my mom walked in on me looking at a 1978 Playboy. She asked if I found it in the basement. I said yes. Then I realized she was the centerfold.

Today, I got in line at the grocery store. The woman in front of me looked right at me, turned to her friend, and said “That reminds me, I forgot to get acne cream.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The American Freedoms Primer: A Citizen's Guidebook to the Most Celebrated Declarations of American Liberty *




  







The American Freedoms Primer is a compilation of the most historically significant speeches and writings on liberty, from the seventeenth century to the present day. Many of the declarations contained in these pages have influenced and inspired legislation, shaping United States policies on human equality and civil rights. Several works by theorists and philosophers who drove the expansion of capitalism and democracy are included, such as John Locke, Edmund Burke, and Samuel Adams.Several of this nation's founding fathers contribute seminal works as well, including, but not limited to, George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Franklin, and James Madison. Abraham Lincoln's Inaugural Address, Emancipation Proclamation, and his Gettysburg Address are all in here, as are the works of other nineteenth century philosophical and legal geniuses, such as Daniel Webster, Frederick Douglass, and Theodore Roosevelt.Finally, of the great twentieth-century orators and writers on civil liberties, this book draws from Woodrow Wilson, Franklin Delano Roosevelt, John F. Kennedy, Lyndon B. Johnson, Martin Luther King, Jr, and several others.This pocket-sized book will inspire and educate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Particulars of Peter: Dance Lessons, DNA Tests, and Other Excuses to Hang Out with My Perfect Dog *




  








"This might be one of the month’s, if not the year’s, sweetest books — zaniest, too.” ―The Washington Post

"A hilarious addition to the dogoir canon.” ―People

"Perhaps the greatest love story ever told.” ―Refinery29 "The feel-good book the world needs." —PopSugar 
From one of the Internet's most original voices, a hilarious journey through the odd corners of obsessive dog ownership and the author's own infatuation with her perfect dog Peter. The author met Peter in the spring of 2017. He -- calm, puppy-eyed, with the heart of a poet and the soul of, also, a poet -- came to her first as a foster. He was unable to stay with his previously assigned foster for reasons that are none of your business, but which we will tell you were related to frequent urination. The rescue needed someone free of the sort of responsibilities that would force her to regularly leave the house for either work or socializing, and a writer was the natural choice. Thus began a love story for the ages.

The Particulars of Peter is a funny exploration of the joy found in loving a dog so much it makes you feel like you're going to combust, and the author's potentially codependent relationship with her own sweet dog, Peter. Readers will follow Peter and his owner to Woofstock, "the largest outdoor festival for dogs in North America," and accompany them to lessons in Canine Freestyle, a sport where dogs perform a routine set to music, creating the illusion that they're dancing with their owners. From learning about Peter's DNA, to seeing if dogs can sense the presence of ghosts, The Particulars of Peter will give readers a smart, entertaining respite from the harsh world of humans into the funny little world of dogs.

Readers will accompany this lovable duo through exciting trips, lessons, quiet moments of connection, and probably a failure or two. By fusing memoir and infotainment, The Particulars of Peter promises to refresh the perennially popular dog lit category in a scrumptiously bighearted barnstormer of a book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Jimmy Stewart: The Truth Behind the Legend *




  








Many of the stars of the silver screen in twentieth-century Hollywood became national icons, larger-than-life figures held up as paragons of American virtues. Unfortunately, the private lives of actors such as John Wayne, Henry Fonda, and Errol Flynn rarely lived up to the idealistic roles they portrayed. However, James Stewart was known as the underdog fighter in many of his films and in real life. He was highly decorated for his bravery during his time as a bomber pilot during World War II and was adored for his earnest and kindly persona.

Here many unknown sides of Stewart are revealed: his explosive temper, his complex love affairs, his service as a secret agent for the FBI, his innate shyness, and his passionate patriotism. Munn’s personal touch shines through his writing, as he was a friend of Stewart and his wife, Gloria, and interviewed them as well as their colleagues and friends. This definitive biography reveals the childhood ups and downs that formed this cinema hero, explores the legendary Fonda–Stewart relationship, and recounts Stewart’s experiences making acclaimed films that include The Philadelphia Story, Rear Window, Anatomy of a Murder, It’s a Wonderful Life, and Mr. Smith Goes to Washington.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

Hot Sex: Over 200 Things You Can Try Tonight 


“A deliciously detailed primer . . . covers the gamut from sensuality to role-playing and everything in between . . . Get ready to rock your sex life!” —Candida Royalle, feminist erotic filmmaker & author of How to Tell a Naked Man What to Do

From radio personality Emily Morse and sex educator Jamye Waxman comes all the awesome information of The Joy of Sex without cheesy art or outdated photos. This gorgeously graphic guide to getting it on will appeal to a hip, contemporary audience and is a beautiful book for the cellphone or tablet as well. Comprehensive, filled with useful guidance and hints, lavishly illustrated and no-holds-barred, this is the new definitive guide to sex with hundreds of ideas to enhance your sex life’s playfulness, passion, and possibilities . . . starting tonight!

“A simply wonderful book that everyone should have in their collection. The combination of spot-on advice with beautiful, accessible graphics makes this an instant classic. Pick any page to jump-start your own fun evening or weekend. Kudos to the authors for an excellent job.” —Nina Hartley, author of Nina Hartley’s Guide to Total Sex

“This book serves up sex education like it’s a beautiful box of Valentine’s day chocolates. Given with a whole lot of love, Hot Sex is a sampler of sweet, sensual snacks in perfect, petite portions that give gooey gratification. Delicious!” —Annie Sprinkle, Ph.D., sexologist, artist, pleasure activist


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Charmed to Death Five Book Box Set*




  








Join the Mystical Farmer's Market where Witches, Psychics and other Paranormal Peeps Solve Suspicious Murders.

This Box Set is the Complete Series and Includes these Books:

Charmed to Death

Third Crime's a Charm

A Devilish Charm

Hard Knocks Charm

Secret Charms


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Autumn's Risk (Autumn Trent FBI Mystery Series Book 6) *




  








*No risk, no reward . . .*

After five months of training at Quantico, Dr. Autumn Trent is ready for her first day on the job as an official special agent with the FBI’s Behavioral Analysis Unit. She left for training with a heavy heart, feeling responsible for all that happened to her best friend and fellow agent, Winter Black. Now, her heart is just as heavy, but her spirit has grown stronger as she and Winter continue their fight against evil.

She’s only home a few days when a woman with a paralyzing fear of water jumps to her death from a waterfall. Was it suicide or was something much more sinister at play? Autumn’s team is sent to small-town Beechum County to investigate what becomes a slew of suicides and the cult connected to it all.

Desperate to prove she can still read people after misjudging Justin Black and putting Winter in danger, Autumn offers to go undercover. Isolated from her team, she soon discovers that under the guise of love, evil lurks under the cult’s surface. An evil that threatens not only Autumn’s mind but her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*We Are Not Such Things: The Murder of a Young American, a South African Township, and the Search for Truth and Reconciliation *




  








Justine van der Leun reopens the murder of a young American woman in South Africa, an iconic case that calls into question our understanding of truth and reconciliation, loyalty, justice, race, and class—a gripping investigation in the vein of the podcast Serial

“Timely . . . gripping, explosive . . . the kind of obsessive forensic investigation—of the clues, and into the soul of society—that is the legacy of highbrow sleuths from Truman Capote to Janet Malcolm.”—The New York Times Book Review

The story of Amy Biehl is well known in South Africa: The twenty-six-year-old white American Fulbright scholar was brutally murdered on August 25, 1993, during the final, fiery days of apartheid by a mob of young black men in a township outside Cape Town. Her parents’ forgiveness of two of her killers became a symbol of the Truth and Reconciliation process in South Africa. Justine van der Leun decided to introduce the story to an American audience. But as she delved into the case, the prevailing narrative started to unravel. Why didn’t the eyewitness reports agree on who killed Amy Biehl? Were the men convicted of the murder actually responsible for her death? And then van der Leun stumbled upon another brutal crime committed on the same day, in the very same area. The true story of Amy Biehl’s death, it turned out, was not only a story of forgiveness but a reflection of the complicated history of a troubled country.

We Are Not Such Things is the result of van der Leun’s four-year investigation into this strange, knotted tale of injustice, violence, and compassion. The bizarre twists and turns of this case and its aftermath—and the story that emerges of what happened on that fateful day in 1993 and in the decades that followed—come together in an unsparing account of life in South Africa today. Van der Leun immerses herself in the lives of her subjects and paints a stark, moving portrait of a township and its residents. We come to understand that the issues at the heart of her investigation are universal in scope and powerful in resonance. We Are Not Such Things reveals how reconciliation is impossible without an acknowledgment of the past, a lesson as relevant to America today as to a South Africa still struggling with the long shadow of its history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Foucault's Pendulum *








A literary prank leads to deadly danger in this “endlessly diverting” intellectual thriller by the author of The Name of the Rose (Time).

Bored with their work, three Milanese book editors cook up an elaborate hoax that connects the medieval Knights Templar with occult groups across the centuries. Becoming obsessed with their own creation, they produce a map indicating the geographical point from which all the powers of the earth can be controlled—a point located in Paris, France, at Foucault’s Pendulum.

But in a fateful turn the joke becomes all too real. When occult groups, including Satanists, get wind of the Plan, they go so far as to kill one of the editors in their quest to gain control of the earth. Orchestrating these and other diverse characters into his multilayered semiotic adventure, Umberto Eco has created a superb cerebral entertainment.

"An intellectual adventure story…sensational, thrilling, and packed with arcana."—The Washington Post Book World


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*And Then She Ran: An absolutely gripping psychological thriller brimming with suspense! *




  








How far would you go to keep your baby safe?

Grace bundled her eight-week-old daughter into her carry cot, opened the door and ran.

Her life in New York faded into the background – she needed to keep her baby safe. She needed to get as far away from Patrick as possible.

Now, staying in a remote cottage in Wales, Grace is trying to start again. But she can’t shake the uneasy feeling that she’s been followed.

And then she finds a note. Left on her bed. A tiny scrap of paper with scrawl in bright red pen.

Keep her close. Anything could happen.

She’s been found. Patrick wants his baby back.

But Grace will do everything to stop him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Vanished (Callahan & McLane Book 1)*




  








From Wall Street Journal bestselling author Kendra Elliot.

When an eleven-year-old is abducted on her way to school, the FBI doesn’t waste a moment, sending agents to scour the area and embedding Special Agent Ava McLane with the distraught family. In the eye of the storm is local detective Mason Callahan, whose life is crumbling to pieces—he’s related to the victim, and his longtime confidential informant has just been murdered.

Both he and Agent McLane hole up in the victim’s family home. Every second counts in a kidnapping case, and the stakes keep rising the longer the girl is missing. As Ava and Mason struggle to hold the family together in their darkest hour, the two investigators find themselves drawn to each other.

2015 Overall Daphne du Maurier Award Winner


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Perfect Marriage: A Completely Gripping Psychological Suspense*




  








The bestselling thriller with “a tantalizing premise and twists at every turn . . . a sizzling, masterful debut about betrayal and justice” (Samantha M. Bailey, #1 national bestselling author).

Optioned by Picture Perfect Federation for development as a film or TV series

Sarah Morgan is a successful and powerful defense attorney in Washington D.C. As a named partner at her firm, life is going exactly how she planned. The same cannot be said for her husband, Adam. He’s a struggling writer who has had little success in his career and he tires of his and Sarah’s relationship as she is constantly working.

Out in the secluded woods, at the couple’s lake house, Adam engages in a passionate affair with Kelly Summers. But one morning everything changes. Kelly is found brutally stabbed to death and now, Sarah must take on her hardest case yet, defending her own husband, a man accused of murdering his mistress.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Recipient (Emerald City Thriller Book 1) *




  








Sergeant Wade McKinnon knows who killed Samantha the moment he arrives at her crime scene. Problem is, he watched her killer die a year ago.

A year after serial killer Michael Rhodes is executed and allowed to donate part of his brain as an organ transplant, Wade gets called to a murder scene that shares uncanny similarities to those of the late Michael Rhodes. Other similar killings happen around Seattle, and Wade seems to be the only person still alive who knows enough about Michael Rhodes’s murders to be able to replicate them. When evidence found at one of the crime scenes points to Wade as the killer, he races to find the real culprit before it’s too late to clear his own name.

Elle is overjoyed when her husband, Brian, receives a lifesaving organ transplant. Their lives seem to return to normal, but Elle notices a disturbing change in Brian's behavior. When Elle learns that her husband's organ donor was Michael Rhodes, she fears that Brian now has the mind of a serial killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Summer Nanny: An Emerald City Thriller Novella *




  








*It was the perfect summer job—until it turned into her worst nightmare.*

Bridgett is enjoying an idyllic summer as the nanny for Leo, the son of Paul and Emily Cooper—a famous actor and renowned charity founder. Not only is she generously compensated to care for Leo at the couple’s Seattle waterfront estate, she develops a special bond with the little boy. In addition to the financial perks of the job, Bridgett has fallen into a summer love affair with Chris, a landscaper who works at the property.

It’s the Fourth of July. Leo’s parents are holding a major event for their charity at the top of the Space Needle. When a masked intruder breaks into the home and takes Leo hostage, Bridgett will do anything to save the boy’s life. She complies with the burglar’s demands to retrieve a multi-million-dollar heirloom necklace from the home, yet she quickly discovers that he hasn’t come for the necklace at all…

Detectives Blake Stephenson and Tess Richards are celebrating the Fourth at the Cooper’s charity gala where Tess is being honored for her volunteer work. However, their evening is dampened when Tess’s younger brother, Chris, fails to show up for the event. As they leave the event early, hoping to find answers, they learn the security system is down at the Cooper’s mansion…and that Chris isn’t the only one missing from the party.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Senator: A Blake Jordan Thriller (The Blake Jordan Series Book 1)*




  








The senator is kidnapped. Can Blake Jordan save him?

After his wife is murdered in Chicago, by-the-book agent Blake Jordan focuses on the one thing he’s always been good at: his job. But Blake is so consumed by grief, he doesn’t notice that someone is watching him from the shadows.

When Senator Keller asks Blake to handle security the night he’s set to receive his party’s nomination for president, he accepts the assignment. But he didn’t expect the senator to disappear under his watch.

If he wants to get him back, Blake must break every rule he’s lived by. But what the kidnappers are planning to do next is shocking… and it’s much darker and far more personal than he could imagine.

THE SENATOR is a fast-paced thriller you’ll be reading late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pictures To Die For (John Kite Book 3)*




  








A multi-million dollar painting travels through Florida in a high security truck.
Then it's hit by a rocket-propelled grenade.
The painting, truck and driver are vaporised.

“Fabulous main character...intelligent...articulate...a little romance...his sense of humor had me laughing... really snappy dialogue...fast-paced, action-packed...hugely entertaining...very cool twists...excitement plus!...a lot of moving parts...runs the whole gamut of emotions” (from reviews)

Why would anyone waste an expensive artefact like this? That’s what PI John Kite can’t understand as he goes on the trail of the perpetrator. At the same time, he’s hired by a former lover – a beguiling and kooky woman, for whom he still has deep feelings. She wants him to investigate the disappearance of her husband, a lawyer and baronet. The series trademarks of sparky dialogue and a sense of humour move the story on fast, as ex-cop Kite works both cases simultaneously. He chases round Europe, from London to Brussels, Antwerp and Scotland and discovers the missing husband is close to an eccentric gallery owner connected to the art-destruction case. There’s tension and ambivalent feelings between Kite and his ex-lover, but nevertheless, they join forces. She’s an ex-cop herself, and together they follow leads which take them to Delaware. Where it’s suddenly crisis time.

The lives of both Kite and the woman hang in the balance as they find themselves embroiled in a vicious, private war between billionaires.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Under False Flags: A Novel *




  








Forced into the brutal Battle of the Bulge of 1944, two soldiers on opposing sides find the courage to desert a war gone sour.

For both American GI Wendell Lett and German seaman Holger Frings, the relentless bloodbath of World War II has become a treacherous prison and a curse. Just as Wendell Lett meets Heloise, a wise Belgian woman who offers him a chance of deliverance from the physical and emotional carnage of war, he is pushed into a reckless false flag mission. At the same time behind enemy lines, Frings becomes a forced volunteer for a similar German operation that takes him to a breaking point. The two enemies’ destructive fates collide in the surprise Ardennes counteroffensive—the 1944 Battle of the Bulge—and both have to finally confront the war that betrayed them.

As Lett tries to find his way back to his beloved Heloise, he and Frings team up to desert their savage overseers while the battles rage around them. In Under False Flags, the absurdity of war is brought to brutal light as each side—whether friend or foe—attempts to disguise their cannon fodder in enemy uniform. This is a gritty war tale that turns conventional notions of valor, heroism, and prestige on its head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Deadly Justice (Ben Kincaid series Book 3) *




  








A struggling Tulsa lawyer accepts a six-figure job—but the price may far outweigh the pay: “Bernhardt just gets better and better” (The Daily Oklahoman).

Since he fled the dehumanizing tedium of corporate law, Ben Kincaid has scratched out a living on the rough side of Tulsa, working cases strictly related to the three Ds: divorce, deeds, and dog bites. So when the state’s largest corporation, the Apollo Consortium, offers him six figures to join them as in-house counsel, he can’t turn down the pay raise. But if the Apollo partners think they’ve hired a legal stooge, they’re wrong. Kincaid is a bloodhound, determined to sniff out the truth no matter the cost. As Kincaid tries to fit in at his new offices, a serial killer stalks Tulsa, luring young women into his car before chopping them into bits. But these horrors pale in comparison to the infighting at Apollo. And when he comes out on the wrong side of a turf war, Kincaid finds himself defending a hapless loser against a murder charge. The client’s name: Ben Kincaid.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cruel Justice (Ben Kincaid series Book 5) *




  








A routine personal injury case leads a lawyer into a decade-old murder mystery: “[A] superb legal thriller . . . Wonderfully diverting reading” (Booklist).

Ben Kincaid’s air-conditioner is on the fritz, his staff is on half-pay, and his sister has just disappeared, leaving him holding her baby. He needs fast money, and a quick-and-dirty personal injury suit could do the job. But what looks like a sure-fire case turns out to be something far more complicated. His prospective client hopes to rescue his son—a twenty-eight-year-old with the mind of a child. Ten years earlier, Leeman was accused of murdering a woman with a golf club, and he has been locked in a mental institution ever since. Now he is finally about to come to trial, and Kincaid sees no way to save him. But when a young Tulsa boy goes missing, Kincaid senses a connection between the two cases. Finding the abductor and could mean saving lives—Leeman’s, the kidnapped child’s, and those of the countless victims to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tom Clancy Firing Point (A Jack Ryan Jr. Novel Book 7) *




  








Jack Ryan, Jr. is out to avenge the murder of an old friend, but the vein of evil he's tapped into may run too deep for him to handle in the latest electric entry in the #1 New York Times bestselling series.

While on vacation in Barcelona, Jack Ryan, Jr. is surprised to run into an old friend at a small café. A first, Renee Moore seems surprised to see Jack, but then she just seems irritated and distracted. After making plans to meet later, Jack leaves, only to miss the opportunity to ever speak to Renee again, as the café is destroyed minutes later by a suicide bomber. A desperate Jack plunges back into the ruins to save his friend, but it's too late. As she dies in his arms, she utters one word, "Sammler."

When the police show up they are initially suspicious of Jack until they are called off by a member of the Spanish Intelligence Service. This mysterious sequence of events sends the young Campus operative on an unrelenting search to find out the reason behind Renee's death. Along the way, he discovers that his old friend had secrets of her own—and some of them may have gotten her killed.

Jack has never backed down from a challenge, but some prey may be too big for one man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Flora: Inside the Secret World of Plants *




  








Let the experts at the Royal Botanic Gardens guide you around the beautiful and mysterious world that is the plant kingdom.

From regulating the air we breathe to providing food, clothes, fuels, and medicines - plants are fundamental to our lives. Discover an extraordinary diversity of species, which includes a grass that grows a meter a day, roots that breathe air, and "queen of the night" cactuses whose rare blooms vanish before dawn.

In a combination of art and science, Flora celebrates plants from majestic trees to microscopic algae, explaining how they germinate, grow, and reproduce. It presents species that have evolved to accommodate pollinating insects such as the foxglove, and plants that have adapted to flourish in even the most hostile of habitats.

Pierre-Joseph Redoute in the 18th-century was described as the "Raphael of flowers". Flora showcases his botanical paintings as well as those of Georg Ehret and others in this gorgeous visual celebration of plants through the ages.

Whether you are a keen gardener, naturalist, or botany student, this beautiful book is a treat that will entice, inform, and amaze.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The World War II Chronicles: Under the Red Sea Sun, The Far Shore, and No Banners, No Bugles *




  








A navy admiral’s firsthand accounts of three triumphant operations in Europe and North Africa during World War II.

After the attack on Pearl Harbor, naval engineering genius Edward Ellsberg came out of retirement to serve his country once again. In these three riveting histories, he recounts the incredible salvage missions and audacious battle plans he took part in during the Second World War.

Under the Red Sea Sun: In 1942, Mussolini’s forces were on the run in East Africa. At Massawa, Eritrea, the fleeing Italians left the largest mass wreck in the world, turning a vital port into a tangle of shattered ships and dangerous booby traps. In order to continue the war effort and push back the Axis powers in Africa, the Allies enlisted Commander Ellsberg, who navigated the complicated American and British bureaucracies to pull off a historic feat of engineering—the largest of its kind the world had ever seen.

The Far Shore: Rear Admiral Ellsberg describes in detail the meticulous preparation and efforts behind the Normandy Invasion—efforts that would keep the flow of men and materials streaming onto the beaches and into the heart of Europe. From dealing with the extremes of engineering possibilities to wrestling with the knowledge that countless lives depended on the success of his intricate planning, Ellsberg worked himself into exhaustion to do his part. Vividly described by a man who saw firsthand the horrors of war and the cost of victory, The Far Shore takes readers through the brutal surf, onto the bloody beaches, and into the mind of one of World War II’s little-known heroes.

No Banners, No Bugles: In Oran, Algeria, a crucial port city, Ellsberg helped the Allies prepare for Operation Torch, the fight to reclaim North Africa from the Axis powers. As General Eisenhower’s chief of salvage in the Mediterranean, Ellsberg had to sort out the disorganized mess left by the Vichy French and find a way to open the harbor, though his flagging health proved to be a dangerous obstacle. No Banners, No Bugles is the riveting story of how Ellsberg, the miracle worker, tackled his greatest mission yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The First and The Last *




  







A fearless leader with 104 victories to his name, Galland was a legendary hero in Germany's Luftwaffe. Now he offers an insider's look at the division's triumphs in Poland and France and the last desperate battle to save the Reich. "The clearest picture yet of how the Germans lost their war in the air."--Time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Luftwaffe Fighter Force: The View from the Cockpit *




  








The Luftwaffe was the official Nazi air force during World War II and The Luftwaffe Fighter Force features thirty-four accounts of its missions given by pilots and members of its flight crews. Stories included give a rarely heard perspective on the war and Luftwaffe members are frank in revealing the difficulties they encountered and what they believe led to their downfall.

The Luftwaffe pilot and crew members featured in this unusual collection divulge what was once highly-confidential information, including fighter tactics, aircraft technology and operations, how they received their commands, and what the chain in carrying out their orders was. Also included are thirty rarely seen photographs and five maps and diagrams. Images feature things such as uniformed Luftwaffe officers, close-up shots of fighter planes, and the boundaries the planes were authorized to carry out their missions in.

This unique volume was compiled by acclaimed military historian David C. Isby and is extraordinarily comprehensive. To make it, Isby poured over accounts of the war given by members of the Luftwaffe shortly after the events they describe. Much of the information in the book has been shared for the first time within it, and after a limited print run nearly twenty years ago, is finally, seventy years after the Luftwaffe missions, finally back in print.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Avengers: A Jewish War Story*




  







Riveting, poignant and uplifting, The Avengers is a powerful exploration of resistance and revenge, of courage and dedication, and an inside look at some of the intrepid individuals who fought against the Holocaust and the Nazi occupation of Europe.

Rich Cohen, author of the acclaimed Tough Jews, again narrates a little-known episode of Jewish history, this time altering what we thought we knew about the Holocaust.

Abba Kovner, Vitka Kempner, Ruzka Korczak-comrades, lovers, friends. In the Lithuanian ghetto of Vilna, they were the heart of a breathtakingly courageous underground movement, and when the ghetto was liquidated, they fled to the forests and joined other partisans in continued sabotage and resistance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Battle of Kursk: Controversial and Neglected Aspects *




  







In this book, noted historian of the Battle of Kursk Valeriy Zamulin, the author of multiple Russian-language books on the Battle of Kursk and Destroying the Myth: The Tank Battle at Prokhorovka, Kursk, July 1943: An Operational Narrative takes a fresh look at several controversial and neglected topics regarding the battle and its run-up. He starts with a detailed look at the Soviet and Russian historiography on the battle, showing how initially promising research was swamped by Party dogma and censorship during the Brezhnev area, before being resumed with the collapse of the Soviet Union. Zamulin then transitions to discussions of how the southern shoulder of the Kursk bulge was formed, preparations for the battle on both sides, and the size and composition of Model’s Ninth Army. He then examines such controversial topics as whether or not the II SS Panzer Corps was aware of the pending Soviet counterattack at Prokhorovka, and the effectiveness of the Soviet preemptive barrage that struck the German troops that were poised to attack. Zamulin also discusses whether or not General Vatutin, the Commander-in-Chief of Voronezh Front, erred when arranging his defenses. Zamulin also takes a look at how the myth of 1,500 tanks colliding on a narrow strip of farm fields became perpetuated in Soviet and foreign history books, when in fact it was impossible for the 5th Guards Tank Army’s tanks to attack in massive wave after wave due to the constrictions of the terrain. Zamulin also reveals incidents of the battle that were long kept “behind the curtain” by Soviet censorship. For example, the 183rd Rifle Division defending the Prokhorovka axis was repeatedly struck by friendly aircraft, and a Soviet tank counterattack overran the positions of one of its battalions. Zamulin discusses other cases of fratricide in the Voronezh Front, including the death of one of the 1st Tank Army’s foremost tank commanders in a friendly fire incident. In the process, he reveals that a wave of suicides swept through the junior command staff of the 5th Guards Tank Army immediately prior to the famous counteroffensive on 12 July 1943. All in all, Valeriy Zamulin with this collection of essays and articles, two of which have been reprinted from the Journal of Slavic Military History, makes a new contribution to our knowledge and understanding of this pivotal, epochal battle of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Deadly Stroke *




  








A history of World War II’s Battle of Mers-el-Kebir, in which Churchill ordered the sinking of the French fleet to keep it from the Nazis.

With the defeat of the French forces by the Germans, Winston Churchill was determined that the French fleet would not fall into German hands, and to that end he ordered that every French ship from Alexandria to Martinique, Portsmouth to Dakar either surrender or be seized. Only those in Algeria committed to the Vichy government refused. In a tragic and ironic battle, the British sank the French fleet at Oran, the author explores in detail the events surrounding this incident.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Devil's Adjutant: Jochen Peiper, Panzer Leader *




  







Much has been written about Jochen Peiper, though it is unlikely he would have been heard of outside Germany but for the infamous massacre near Malmedy, Belgium, with which his name has been forever associated. Initially shunned and even despised in the years following Germany’s surrender, Peiper is now revered and generally accepted as a brilliant solider. This meticulously researched book explores Peiper’s youth, his career with the SS, the now famous trial of the officers and soldiers of the Leibstandarte, who were accused of war crimes, and Peiper’s murder in France over thirty years later.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*"This Is Berlin": Radio Broadcasts from Nazi Germany *




  








The legendary CBS news journalist’s selection of iconic World War II radio broadcasts from countries throughout Europe.

William L. Shirer was the first journalist hired by CBS to cover World War II in Europe, where he continued to work for over a decade as a news broadcaster. This book compiles two and a half years’ worth of wartime broadcasts from Shirer’s time on the ground during WWII. He was with Nazi forces when Hitler invaded Austria and made it a part of Germany under the Anschluss; he was also the first to report back to the United States on the armistice between France and Nazi forces in June of 1940. His daily roundup of news from Paris, Vienna, Berlin, Rome, and London, which documented Nazi Germany and the conditions of countries under invasion and at war, became famous for its gripping urgency. Shirer brought a sense of immediacy to the war for listeners in the United States and worldwide, and his later books, including the seminal Rise and Fall of the Third Reich, became definitive works on World War II history.

This collection of Shirer’s radio broadcasts offers all the original suspense and vivid storytelling of the time, bringing World War II to life for a modern audience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Air War on the Eastern Front (Casemate Illustrated) *




  







A pictorial history of Nazi Germany’s entire air campaign against the Soviet Union on the Eastern Front in World War II.

The Red Air Force versus the Luftwaffe in the skies over Eastern Europe. June 1941: Having conquered most of Western Europe, Adolf Hitler turned his attention to the vast Soviet Union. Disregarding his Non-Aggression Pact with Joseph Stalin, Hitler launched Operation Barbarossa, a full-scale invasion of the Soviet homeland . . . aimed squarely at Moscow.

In the skies over Russia, the battle-hardened airmen of the Luftwaffe made short work of the Red Air Force during opening days of Barbarossa. To make matters worse, Stalin had executed many of his best pilots during the perennial “purges” of the 1930s. Thus, much of the Red Air Force was destroyed on the ground before meeting the Luftwaffe in the skies. By 1944, however, the Soviet airmen had regained the initiative and fervently wrested air superiority from the now-ailing Axis Powers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Luftwaffe Fighter Ace: From the Eastern Front to the Defence of the Homeland *








A World War II memoir by the renowned German fighter pilot—from his Hitler Youth glider training to combat missions against the Soviet Air Force.

Herr Norbert Hanning’s wartime career makes for fascinating and highly informative reading on an aspect of the 1939-45 air war not often covered in the English language; primarily that of the campaign against the Soviet Union.

He was one of the midwar-generation Luftwaffe fighter pilots and began operations with JG 54 on the eastern (Leningrad) front in early 1943; initially flying Messerschmitt Bf 109s before transitioning to the Focke-Wulf Fw 190. He became a Staffel CO and was credited with 42 victories, also serving with JV 44 (whose CO was Adolf Galland); he then returned to Germany towards the closing stages of the war to convert to Me 262 jet fighters.

Many and varied were his experiences in action against the rejuvenated Soviet Air Force in the east, and the powerful western Allies over the homeland during the final chaotic months of hostilities, which culminated in his captivity.

John Weal’s skillful translation ensures that the fluid and descriptive style of the author is preserved. Thankfully, also, Norbert was a keen photographer who shot a profusion of images, all previously unpublished, many of which appear in this important book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Luftwaffe Aces in the Battle of Britain *




  








“An extraordinary analysis of the ‘scores’ chalked up by individual fighter pilots serving in the Luftwaffe during the Battle of Britain. So much detail!” —Books Monthly

The term “fighter ace” grew in prominence with the introduction and development of aerial combat in the First World War. The actual number of aerial victories required to officially qualify as an “ace” has varied but is usually considered to be five or more.

For the Luftwaffe, a number of its fighter pilots, many of whom had fought with the Legion Condor in Spain, had already gained their Experte, or ace, status in the Battle of France. However, many more would achieve that status in the hectic dogfights over southern England and the Channel during the Battle of Britain in the summer of 1940. A number would also be either killed or captured. Some of these men, individuals such as Adolf Galland, Werner Mölders, and Helmut Wick, who between them had claimed 147 aerial victories by October 31st1940, are well-known, but most are less so.

In this book, the story of each of the Luftwaffe’s 204 Messerschmitt Bf 109 “aces” from the summer of 1940 is examined, with all of the individual biographies, detailing individual fates during the war, being highly illustrated throughout. Original German records from the summer of 1940, have been examined, providing a definitive list of each pilot’s individual claims. It also covers, to a lesser extent, those forgotten fifty-three Messerschmitt Bf 110 pilots who also achieved ace status by day and also by night between 10 July and 31 October 1940.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fighting the Bombers: The Luftwaffe's Struggle Against the Allied Bomber Offensive *




  







Fighting the Bombers is an unrivaled look at the Allied bombing campaign from the point of view of the Luftwaffe establishment and command. The contributing authors were involved in all aspects of German attempts to stem the unrelenting bombardment from the RAF and USAAF; from tactics in the sky and development of the planes themselves, to long term strategy and planning on the ground, and the implementation of sophisticated radio and radar equipment. These reports were written immediately after the war, in 1945 and 1946 when most of the authors were prisoners of war, and for the most part were prepared without the aid of official documentation and records. As such they represent a view not coloured by reflection or by 'party lines' that became established in the post-war years, and clearly show the development of the Luftwaffe—particularly the tactics and equipment used for night flying—as the war progressed and give a clear history of attempts to defend the Reich from aerial attack. The book also benefits from having been written specifically for an audience well-versed in military aviation affairs, the allied aviation and intelligence services.The detail contained in the reports is unique and allows the reader a fresh perspective on this famous campaign.Fighting the Bombers is an unrivaled look at the Allied bombing campaign from the point of view of the Luftwaffe establishment and command. The contributing authors were involved in all aspects of German attempts to stem the unrelenting bombardment from the RAF and USAAF; from tactics in the sky and development of the planes themselves, to long term strategy and planning on the ground, and the implementation of sophisticated radio and radar equipment. These reports were written immediately after the war, in 1945 and 1946 when most of the authors were prisoners of war, and for the most part were prepared without the aid of official documentation and records. As such they represent a view not coloured by reflection or by 'party lines' that became established in the post-war years, and clearly show the development of the Luftwaffe—particularly the tactics and equipment used for night flying—as the war progressed and give a clear history of attempts to defend the Reich from aerial attack. The book also benefits from having been written specifically for an audience well-versed in military aviation affairs, the allied aviation and intelligence services.The detail contained in the reports is unique and allows the reader a fresh perspective on this famous campaign.Fighting the Bombers is an unrivaled look at the Allied bombing campaign from the point of view of the Luftwaffe establishment and command. The contributing authors were involved in all aspects of German attempts to stem the unrelenting bombardment from the RAF and USAAF; from tactics in the sky and development of the planes themselves, to long term strategy and planning on the ground, and the implementation of sophisticated radio and radar equipment. These reports were written immediately after the war, in 1945 and 1946 when most of the authors were prisoners of war, and for the most part were prepared without the aid of official documentation and records. As such they represent a view not coloured by reflection or by 'party lines' that became established in the post-war years, and clearly show the development of the Luftwaffe—particularly the tactics and equipment used for night flying—as the war progressed and give a clear history of attempts to defend the Reich from aerial attack. The book also benefits from having been written specifically for an audience well-versed in military aviation affairs, the allied aviation and intelligence services.The detail contained in the reports is unique and allows the reader a fresh perspective on this famous campaign.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Aces of the Luftwaffe: The Jagdflieger in the Second World War*




  








A history of Nazi Germany’s air force along with details of some of its most successful pilots.

World War II’s air battles were fought ferociously and with extraordinary skill and courage on both fronts. The fighter pilots of Luftwaffe, the jagdflieger, in fact outscored their Allied counterparts by some margin and were some of the highest scoring fighter pilots of all time. More than a hundred recorded a century of aerial successes with two going on to surpass an astonishing 300 victories.

In the end, the vast effort required by the Luftwaffe to maintain the air war on so many fronts proved too much. Few jagdflieger survived the last days of the Reich. But their ability was beyond question, and the names of some will live on in the annals of air warfare with their extraordinary achievements never to be surpassed.

In Aces of the Luftwaffe, Peter Jacobs examines the many campaigns fought by the Luftwaffe, from its fledgling days during the Spanish Civil War to its last days defending the Reich, and recounts the exploits of Erich Hartmann, the highest scoring fighter pilot of all time; Hans-Joachim Marseille, the Star of Africa; Werner Mölders, the first recipient of the Diamonds; and Adolf Galland, perhaps the most famous of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler's Warrior: The Life and Wars of SS Colonel Jochen Peiper *




  








Handsome, intelligent, impetuous, and dedicated to the Nazi cause, SS Colonel Jochen Peiper (1915–1976) was one of the most controversial figures of World War II. After volunteering for the Waffen-SS at an early age, Peiper quickly rose to prominence as Heinrich Himmler's ever-present personal adjutant in the early years of the war. Sent later to the fighting front with the fearsome 1st SS Panzer Division, Peiper became a legend for his flamboyant and brutal style of warfare. As one of Hitler's favorites, he was chosen to spearhead the Ardennes Offensive, later known as the Battle of the Bulge.

After the war, Peiper became the central subject in the bitterly disputed Malmédy war crimes trial. Convicted but later released, he moved to eastern France. There, he and his past were discovered, and he died in a fiery gun battle by killers unknown even today.

In Hitler's Warrior, historian Danny Parker describes Peiper both on and off the battlefield and explores his complex personality. The rich narrative is supported by years of research that has uncovered previously unpublished archival material and is enhanced with information drawn from extensive interviews with Peiper's contemporaries, including German veterans.

This major new historical work is both a definitive biography of Hitler's most enigmatic warrior and a unique study of the morally inverted world of the Third Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Rays of the Rising Sun: Armed Forces of Japan's Asian Allies 1931-45: China and Manchukuo *




  








The first of a three-volume series examining the history of Chinese “puppet” soldiers fighting for the Japanese before and during World War II.

When the Japanese Empire went to war with the Allies in December 1941. it had already been fighting in China for 10 years. During that time, it had conquered huge areas of China, and subjugated millions of people. The Japanese needed to control the Chinese population in these occupied territories, and for this reason they set up governments from amongst the leaders of the Chinese who were willing to co-operate with them. These so-called “puppet” governments were designed to rule on behalf of the Japanese while firmly under their control. In turn, the “puppet” governments needed their own armed forces to help them maintain control over the populace and so they raised their own 'independent' armed forces. These “puppet” armies were in large number, reaching a total of well over 1 million before 1945. Although poorly armed and equipped, these forces had an influence on the Japanese war effort through sheer numbers.

The Chinese “puppet” soldiers ranged from the well-drilled and trained regular Army of the Last Emperor of China, Pu Yi, who ruled the newly formed state of Manchukuo, 1932–45, to the irregular Mongol cavalry who served alongside Japanese troops in the “secret war” waged in the Mongolian hinterlands.

The troops were dismissed as traitors by the Chinese fighting the Japanese, and they were equally despised by the Japanese themselves. The troops were motivated by a range of reasons, from simple survival to a loyalty to their commander. The fact that so many Chinese were willing to fight for the Japanese was embarrassing to all sides, and for this reason has been largely ignored in previous histories of the war in the East. In the first of a three-volume series, Philip Jowett tells the story of the Chinese who fought for the Japanese over a fourteen-year period.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler's Wartime Orders: The Complete Führer Directives, 1939–1945 *




  








An Emmy Award–winning author presents the history of WWII through the military strategies, tactics, and decisions of the infamous Nazi dictator.

Edited by Bob Carruthers, Hitler’s Wartime Orders is an important historical record of Adolf Hitler’s war directives for the armies of Nazi Germany. From preparations for the invasion of Poland to his last desperate order to his troops on the Eastern Front, this volume provides fascinating insight into the proceedings of the Second World War and the mind of the man who launched the world into chaos.

As readers will observe in this fascinating volume, the initial optimism of 1939 devolved into the disarray of later orders. How those orders were received, processed, and carried out by the upper echelons of the Third Reich would come to shape the future of military policy. This unvarnished publication reveals the true nature of Adolf Hitler as a military commander and sheds light on the events of one of the world’s greatest tragedies.

All the wartime orders have been typeset in a clear format and presented chronologically.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Prevail: The Inspiring Story of Ethiopia's Victory over Mussolini's Invasion, 1935-1941 *




  








It was the war that changed everything, and yet it’s been mostly forgotten: in 1935, Italy invaded Ethiopia. It dominated newspaper headlines and newsreels. It inspired mass marches in Harlem, a play on Broadway, and independence movements in Africa. As the British Navy sailed into the Mediterranean for a white-knuckle showdown with Italian ships, riots broke out in major cities all over the United States.

Italian planes dropped poison gas on Ethiopian troops, bombed Red Cross hospitals, and committed atrocities that were never deemed worthy of a war crimes tribunal. But unlike the many other depressing tales of Africa that crowd book shelves, this is a gripping thriller, a rousing tale of real-life heroism in which the Ethiopians come back from near destruction and win.

Tunnelling through archive records, tracking down survivors still alive today, and uncovering never-before-seen photos, Jeff Pearce recreates a remarkable era and reveals astonishing new findings. He shows how the British Foreign Office abandoned the Ethiopians to their fate, while Franklin Roosevelt had an ambitious peace plan that could have changed the course of world history—had Chamberlain not blocked him with his policy on Ethiopia. And Pearce shows how modern propaganda techniques, the post-war African world, and modern peace movements all were influenced by this crucial conflict—a war in Africa that truly changed the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*3rd Air Division 8th Air Force USAF 1942-45: Flying Fortress and Liberator Squadrons in Norfolk and Suffolk (Bomber Bases of WW2)*




  








A history and guide to the historic British airfields where American bombers had to be ready to go at a moment’s notice—includes photos.

A magnificent centuries-old house in England, Elveden Hall served as the Headquarters of the 3rd Air Division of the 8th US Army Air Force during the Second World War. Broadly speaking, it flew B17 Flying Fortresses out of Suffolk, but also included some bases in Norfolk. Some units had short periods flying B24 Liberators. The famous Bloody Hundredth, based at Thorpe Abbotts, was typical of the units within the 3rd Air Division.

This guide offers at comprehensive look at the history, covering:


Targets: enemy airfields, submarine facilities, V-1 missile sites; aircraft factories
Missions and campaigns: Big Week, the first daylight raid on Berlin, the Battle of the Bulge
Airfields: Bury St Edmunds, Debach, Deopham Green Eye, Framlington, Great Ashfield, Horham, Knettishall, Lavenham, Mendlesham, Rattlesden, Snetterton Heath, Sudbury, and Thorpe Abbotts—site of one of finest aviation museums in England
Stories and personalities associated with each base, and local haunts where air and ground crew would have taken a break from the pressures of wartime
What remains today, including museums and historic sites


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bomber Pilot on the Eastern Front: 307 Missions Behind Enemy Lines (The Red Air Force at War) *




  








A Soviet bomber pilot who flew more than 300 missions behind enemy lines offers a rare firsthand account of life on the Eastern Front in this WWII memoir.

Soviet bombers played a vital role in defeating the Germans on the Eastern Front, yet their contribution is often forgotten. This graphic memoir should help to set the record straight. Vasily Reshetnikov, a leading Soviet bomber pilot who flew throughout the conflict, tells his story from the desperate days of the German assault in 1941 through the Russian offensive and the race to Berlin.

For his heroism in combat, Reshetnikov was named a Hero oft he Soviet Union, the highest honor awarded in the Soviet military. In Bomber Pilot on the Eastern Front, he shares a vivid account of his experiences during more than three hundred bombing missions in the dangerous skies over Russia, the Ukraine, Poland and Germany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Over Fields of Fire: Flying the Sturmovik in Action on the Eastern Front 1942–45 *




  







During the 1930s the Soviet Union launched a major effort to create a modern Air Force. That process required training tens of thousands of pilots. Among those pilots were larger numbers of young women, training shoulder to shoulder with their male counterparts. A common training program of the day involved studying in 'flying clubs' during leisure hours, first using gliders and then training planes. Following this, the best graduates could enter military schools to become professional combat pilots or flight navigators. The author of this book passed through all of those stages and had become an experienced training pilot when the USSR entered the war. Volunteering for frontline duty, the author flew 130 combat missions piloting the U2 biplane in a liaison squadron.

In the initial period of the war, the German Luftwaffe dominated the sky. Daily combat sorties demanded bravery and skill from the pilots of the liaison squadron operating obsolete, unarmed planes. Over the course of a year the author was shot down by German fighters three times but kept flying nevertheless. In late 1942 Anna Egorova became the first female pilot to fly the famous Sturmovik (ground attack) plane that played a major role in the ground battles of the Eastern Front. Earning the respect of her fellow male pilots, the author became not just a mature combat pilot, but a commanding officer. Over the course of two years the author advanced from ordinary pilot to the executive officer of the Squadron, and then was appointed Regimental navigator, in the process flying approximately 270 combat missions over the southern sector of the Eastern Front initially (Taman, the Crimea) before switching to the 1st Belorussian Front, and seeing action over White Russia and Poland. 

Flying on a mission over Poland in 1944 the author was shot down over a target by German flak. Severely burned, she was taken prisoner. After surviving in a German POW camp for 5 months, she was liberated by Soviet troops. After experiencing numerous humiliations as an 'ex-POW' in 1965 the author finally received a top military award, a long-delayed 'Golden Star' with the honorary title of 'Hero of the Soviet Union'. This is a quite unique story of courage, determination and bravery in the face of tremendous personal adversity. The many obstacles Anna had to cross before she could fly first the Po-2, then the Sturmovik, are recounted in detail, including her tough work helping to build the Moscow Metro before the outbreak of war. Above all, Over Fields of Fire is a very human story - sometimes sad, sometimes angry, filled with hope, at other times with near-despair, abundant in comradeship and professionalism – and never less than a large dose of determination!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/27/22.

Currently $2.

*My Life in the Red Army (Annotated)*




  








My Life in the Red Army chronicles 19-year old Fred Virski's experiences as a soldier in the Russian military in the early years of World War 2. With a wry tone rarely seen in a combat memoir, Virski describes the hardships, the near-starvation rations, the inadequate clothing for the frozen wastelands, and his tense interactions with officers of the NKVD (secret police). He is wounded twice; earns a Medal of Valor; witnesses atrocities committed by both the Germans and the Soviets; is branded a deserter; and somehow finds time to fall in love more than once on his journey.

A testament to the will of the human spirit, My Life in the Red Army is a must read for fans of World War 2 adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/28/22.

Currently $1.

*A Changed World Box Set: The Complete 5 Book Series *




  








Meet the good-hearted folks of High Meadow as they struggle through sickness, raiders, wildfires and food shortages in an effort to establish a sustainable community in a world brutally changed.

Book 1 - Lethal Seasons - In the near future, a virus has whittled down the human race. Cities are empty, farms deserted, factories abandoned. The world is running on a skeleton crew in a land ravaged by extreme weather. Nick lives at High Meadow med center. The people there stay hopeful as they work toward self-sufficiency. He counts survivors for Angus's research. He wants his life to stay as normal as possible in a world he barely understands. Wisp is a fugitive biobot. He lives off the land, moving from town to town, hiding his extrasensory skills. Silence and subterfuge keep him alive. Lily is a young girl with long brown hair and eyes the color of ripe cherries. She is searching for her brother. She is part of something that started before her birth. When these three lives intersect, a chain reaction of death and violence will change the course of the future and impact the very survival of the human race.

Book 2 - Scattered Seeds - As High Meadow deals with troublemakers, Wisp sets out to rescue Nick. In the search for answers, Nick discovers the country's infrastructure is teetering on the brink of collapse. Angus predicts that the high mortality rate from flu could cause disruptions causing people to flee. Tillie scrambles to plan for winter without train food. They once more have to learn how to live in a changed world.

Book 3 - Gleanings - As starving people overrun High Meadow, Tillie and Angus must do a delicate dance to keep the doors open. Angus has set the new boundaries. Martin works to keep it safe. Tillie struggles to get everyone fed while keeping an eye on the stores for winter. Within the flood of people, not all are who they seem to be. The people of High Meadow need to prepare for war or lose what they cherish most.

Book 4 - Lessons Learned - The president arrives at High Meadow with his entourage of bureaucrats and faux-military. Tillie and Angus don't have time for any distractions as a massive wildfire bears down on their settlement. At a time when they most need to work together, the outsiders are creating divisiveness. It will take more than hard work and good intentions to get them through this catastrophe.

Book 5 - Desperate Measures - The stability of the Survivor's Alliance is still fragile. They made it through the winter, but now it's flu season. Tillie and Angus try to prepare for every scenario, even the possibility that they will be the first to go. Nick works to bridge the gap until the spring crops come in. But there are changes coming that no one expected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Trick Of Light: Stan Lee's Alliances*




  








From Stan Lee, the pop culture legend behind Marvel’s The Avengers™, Black Panther™, X-Men™, Spider-Man™, The Fantastic Four™, and Iron Man™, comes a major literary event featuring two heroic teenagers—one born with extraordinary gifts, one unwillingly transformed. Together they can change the world . . . or put it in the destructive hands of a danger beyond imagination.

Set in Stan Lee’s Alliances Universe, co-created by Lee, Luke Lieberman, and Ryan Silbert, and along with Edgar Award–nominated co-writer Kat Rosenfield, Stan Lee delivers a novel packed with the pulse-pounding, breakneck adventure and the sheer exuberant invention that have defined his career as the creative mastermind behind Marvel’s spectacular universe.

“Leave it to Stan Lee to save his very best for last. A Trick of Light is as heartfelt and emotional as it is original and exciting. What a movie this one will make.”—James Patterson

“For lovers of Stan Lee this is nothing short of a publishing event! (And, honestly, who the hell doesn’t love Stan Lee?) Beguiling, cinematic, operatic, A Trick of Light is a bracing espresso first thing in the morning and the thrum of a familiar love deep at night.”—Gary Shteyngart, author of Absurdistan and Lake Success


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Adventures of Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser Volume Two: Swords Against Wizardry, The Swords of Lankhmar, and Swords and Ice Magic*




  








The Hugo and Nebula Award–winning series of sword and sorcery—featuring two unorthodox heroes—from a Grand Master of Science Fiction and Fantasy.

Long before George R. R. Martin’s Game of Thrones became a worldwide phenomenon, Fritz Leiber ruled the literary universe of sword and sorcery. This novel and two short story collections chronicle the adventures of Leiber’s endearing and groundbreaking antiheroes: the barbarian Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser, a former wizard’s apprentice—in the series hailed as “one of the great works of fantasy in this century” (Publishers Weekly).

This is a must-read collection of Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser short stories, featuring the Hugo Award–nominated novellas “Scylla’s Daughter” and “Stardock.”

Swords Against Wizardry: Bold Fafhrd and the sly Gray Mouser find adventure wherever they tread quick and lightly, whether it be in consulting a witch for advice, climbing Nehwon’s highest peak in search of riches, discovering that they may not actually be the greatest thieves in Lankhmar, or working both sides of a royal battle for the throne of Quarmall.

The Swords of Lankhmar: With a plague of rats teeming in Lankhmar, Fafhrd and the Mouser are hired by the city to guard a shipment of grain overseas. But when the duo returns, they discover the sentient vermin have taken over Lankhmar for themselves! And now it’s up to the barbarian and the thief to build a better rat trap.

Swords and Ice Magic: Fafhrd and Gray Mouser make their way by sword and stealth as they face death in many forms, earn the ire of gods whose names they rarely even speak in vain anymore, lazily drift on the Great Equatorial Current, and venture far into the icy wastes of the Rime Isle to confront a pair of deities and a pillaging fleet in this World Fantasy Award nominee.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ten Tales of a Dark Tomorrow*




  








Submitted for your approval—Ten Tales of a Dark Tomorrow, a collection of speculative fiction inspired by the original Twilight Zone series. In the spirit of that iconic, timeless show, these mysterious and gripping narratives explore parallel worlds, faraway planets, dystopian societies, and unsettling reality.

•A toddler shifts through parallel worlds, changing into different versions of herself. What would a mother do for her daughter?
•A chef finds an alternate food source on a remote world. When the new chef arrives, will he be forced to reveal a horrific secret?
•A twelve-year-old Earth girl is randomly chosen to rule the galaxy. Why are galactic administrators so desperate to stop her?
•Humanity is on trial, annihilation at stake. Can an underdog alien lawyer save us?
•Time seems to stand still as a young boy bikes with his troubled friend. Is the friend causing this phenomenon—and what if he doesn’t stop it?

Explore space and time—and confront humanity’s deepest fears—with Ten Tales of a Dark Tomorrow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bullshit: A Lexicon *




  








An irreverent lexicon of the seemingly infinite ways we call bullshit, written by a McSweeney's columnist and etymologist, illustrated by a New Yorker-contributing cartoonist.

What's the difference between "balderdash" and "drivel"? Where did "mumbo-jumbo" come from? How should you use "meadow mayonnaise"? What's "felgercarb" and which popular TV show coined it?

There are hundreds of common and rare terms for bullshit in English, including borrowings from German, turn-of-the-century sailors, The Simpsons, and beyond. Bullshit is everywhere, but not all of it is created equal. Mark Peters's Bullshit: A Lexicon is the handy guide to identifying and calling BS in all of its many forms, from "bunk" and "claptrap" to "applesauce" and "gobbledygook." Packed with historical facts, pop culture tidbits, and definitions for each term, Bullshit is perfect for humor readers, language lovers, and anyone looking to describe life's everyday annoyances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Miss Ella of Commander's Palace*




  








In this culinary memoir, readers get a personal tour of the storied New Orleans restaurant with the woman who put it—and Creole cuisine—on the map.

Meet Ella Brennan: mother, mentor, blunt-talking fireball, and matriarch of a New Orleans restaurant empire. Ella is famous for bringing national attention to Creole cuisine, and her unique vision is best summed up in her own words: "I don’t want a restaurant where a jazz band can’t come marching through."

In this candid autobiography, Ella shares her life story from childhood in the Great Depression to opening acclaimed eateries. When the Brennans launched Commander’s Palace, it became the city’s most popular restaurant. Many of the city’s most famous chefs such as Paul Prudhomme, Emeril Lagasse, Troy McPhail, and many others, got their start there.

Miss Ella of Commander’s Palace describes the drama, the disasters, and the abundance of love, sweat, and grit it takes to become the matriarch of New Orleans’ finest restaurant empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Violent American Century: War and Terror Since World War II (Dispatch Books) *




  








“Tells how America, since the end of World War II, has turned away from its ideals and goodness to become a match setting the world on fire” (Seymour Hersh, investigative journalist and national security correspondent).

World War II marked the apogee of industrialized “total war.” Great powers savaged one another. Hostilities engulfed the globe. Mobilization extended to virtually every sector of every nation. Air war, including the terror bombing of civilians, emerged as a central strategy of the victorious Anglo-American powers. The devastation was catastrophic almost everywhere, with the notable exception of the United States, which exited the strife unmatched in power and influence. The death toll of fighting forces plus civilians worldwide was staggering.

The Violent American Century addresses the US-led transformations in war conduct and strategizing that followed 1945—beginning with brutal localized hostilities, proxy wars, and the nuclear terror of the Cold War, and ending with the asymmetrical conflicts of the present day. The military playbook now meshes brute force with a focus on non-state terrorism, counterinsurgency, clandestine operations, a vast web of overseas American military bases, and—most touted of all—a revolutionary new era of computerized “precision” warfare. In contrast to World War II, postwar death and destruction has been comparatively small. By any other measure, it has been appalling—and shows no sign of abating.

The author, recipient of a Pulitzer Prize and a National Book Award, draws heavily on hard data and internal US planning and pronouncements in this concise analysis of war and terror in our time. In doing so, he places US policy and practice firmly within the broader context of global mayhem, havoc, and slaughter since World War II—always with bottom-line attentiveness to the human costs of this legacy of unceasing violence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Carpe Demon: Paranormal Women's Fiction (Demon-Hunting Soccer Mom Book 1) *




  








Nobody slays demons like Kate Connor. At least that used to be true...

She gave up her supernatural past to settle into the role of devoted wife and stay-at-home mom, and never regretted it for a single second.

But now her past has come calling.

Out of practice and pushing forty, Kate knows she can’t go this alone. But who can she trust when she’s been out of the game for over a decade?

At the end of the day, this mom will do whatever it takes to keep her family safe … including skipping PTA meetings to go head-to-head with hellspawn. Can she use her mom skills to put the demons in time out, once and for all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Poison & Potato Salad: Poison My Pretty A Cozy Witch Mystery (Poppy Parker Witch Cozy Mysteries Book 1)*




  








When Poppy Parker turns 21, the popular TV witch detective discovers she has supernatural powers OFF the set as well as ON.

The show gets canceled and she returns home to figure out how to harness the magic brewing inside her.

Freaked out by these recent paranormal gifts, Poppy just wants to fit in, so when she’s asked to serve as a judge for the annual Bloomin’ Belles youth beauty competition she readily agrees.

But when the pageant’s snooty director drops dead and Poppy’s friend is arrested, the former TV sleuth sets out to uncover the real killer, only to find…the business of beauty can be deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1. BTW, I just noticed that Amazon is not putting prices on all of their books, like this one and the one above.

*Devil's Food Cake Murder (Hannah Swensen series Book 14) *




  








USA Today Bestseller: A minister, a mynah bird, and a murder keep a sleuthing baker busy in this “fabulous” mystery with “mouthwatering recipes” (Publishers Weekly).

Hannah Swensen has to admit life is pretty sweet. Things are going well in the romance department, and her bakery’s delectable confections are selling as fast as she can make them. Even her good friend Claire is head over heels with her new husband, Reverend Bob Knudson. If only they could find time to take their honeymoon!

When Bob’s childhood friend, Matthew Walters, comes to town, it seems like divine intervention. Matthew, like Bob, is a Lutheran minister with a stubborn sweet tooth. Since he’s on sabbatical, Matthew is happy to fill in for Bob while he and Claire take that long-awaited honeymoon. It sounds like the perfect plan—until Hannah finds Matthew facedown in a plate of Devil’s Food Cake, a single bullet in his head. And the only witness is a bird who squawks “The wages of sin is death.” It will take some sleuthing for Hannah to sift out the killer…

Features cookie and dessert recipes from The Cookie Jar, including Red Devil’s Food Cake and Carrot Oatmeal Muffins!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Falling Star: Inspector Tibbett #5 (Henry Tibbett) *




  






“Wins my Oscar for the craftiest murder method cooked up (literally) this month” from the author of the classic mystery Dead Men Don’t Ski (Sunday Telegraph).

Rich, aristocratic, and at the heart of swinging London, “Pudge” Coombe-Peters has everything except a decent nickname. And in fact, he has two special attributes: He owns the narration—the drawling, deliciously snobbish, all-but-impossibly irritating narration—of Falling Star, and he has a chum named Henry Tibbett, who comes in just awfully handy when people start dying on the set of the film that Pudge is producing.

Tibbett is especially welcome because, by the second death, it’s clear that we’re not dealing merely with murder but with Impossible Crime, the kind of fiendishly clever puzzle that is killingly hard to write and even more difficult to solve. The twisty plot and gorgeously retro setting on their own would make for a splendid read, but adding Pudge to the mix puts it over the top.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Johnny Under Ground: Inspector Tibbett #6 (Henry Tibbett) *




  








Inspector Henry Tibbett’s better half, wife Emmy, takes center stage in a WWII mystery. “The classical whodunnit remains safe in Miss Moyes’ hands.” —The Sun

To date, Emmy Tibbett has been something of a secondary character—a placid, pleasantly plump presence who serves mostly to make her detective-husband Henry all the more likeable. With Johnny, however, Emmy at last gets a turn in the spotlight, as she and Henry head off for the 20th reunion of her Royal Air Force squad. It’s a bittersweet trip for Emmy: She loved her work with the RAF, and she was in love with one of the pilots, but their happiness ended abruptly when he killed himself, crashing his plane into the North Sea.

But was it suicide? At the reunion, Emmy is startled to realize that she may have been the last person to see her sweetheart alive. And she’s more than startled to discover that virtually everyone connected with that fatal flight had something to hide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Night Ferry to Death (Henry Tibbett)*




  








From the Agatha Award-winner for Lifetime Achievement: “An excellent detective novel in the best British tradition . . . superbly handled.” —Columbus Dispatch

Scotland Yard’s Henry Tibbett and his beloved Emmy have been traveling and are now headed back to England, where Henry is on the ferry out of Harwich. It’s a trip Emmy’s been looking forward to—but her excitement flags when it becomes clear that the cabins are all spoken for, and she and Henry will have to bed down in the “sleeping lounge” with a motley collection of their fellow travelers. By morning, one traveler has lost both his life and his fortune in Dutch diamonds. That’s bad enough, but a few days later, when Emmy’s unpacking at home, she makes a discovery that puts both Tibbetts in real danger. It will take the combined analytical skills of the CID Chief Superintendent and his sharp-witted wife to get them free of that terrible boat ride . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Coyote Wind: A Montana Mystery Featuring Gabriel Du PR (The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré Book 1) *




  








First in the crime-fiction series set in the modern-day west, starring a half-French, half-Indian “character of legendary proportions” (Ridley Pearson).

Officially, Gabriel Du Pré is the cattle inspector for Toussaint, Montana, responsible for making sure no one tries to sell livestock branded by another ranch. Unofficially, he is responsible for much more than cows’ backsides. The barren country around Toussaint is too vast for the town’s small police force, and so, when needed, this hard-nosed Métis Indian lends a hand. When the sheriff offers gas money to investigate newly discovered plane wreckage in the desert, Du Pré quickly finds himself embroiled in a mystery stretching back a generation.

For three decades, the crashed plane sat in the sun as the bodies inside rotted away to their bones. Two skeletons are whole, but for one nothing remains but the hands, the skull, and the bullet that ended his life. The crime was hidden long ago, but in the Montana badlands, nothing stays buried forever . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Notches (The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré Book 4)*




  








“[An] enjoyable series of interest to western crime readers, especially those favoring Montana authors C. J. Box, Craig Johnson, and Keith McCafferty as well as fans of the Hillermans” (Booklist).

The news is bad: five young women—so far—raped, tortured, and left in the Montana wilderness to be devoured by coyotes. It’s not long before Gabriel Du Pré, Métis Indian cattle inspector and occasional deputy, gets the call from Sheriff Benny Klein, summoning him to yet another grisly crime scene—this time in his own backyard. Not far from the victim, he finds two more murdered women, their bodies arranged over each other in a cross. A message from the killer? But what does it mean?

Working alongside a Blackfoot FBI agent and his feisty female partner, Du Pré, a father and grandfather with two daughters of his own, gives his all to the manhunt. But as more victims are found, and a young woman he cares about disappears, he will come to the grim realization that he must learn to think like this monster in order to catch him.

“Like the most memorable creations in detective fiction, [Du Pré’s] moral center is unshakeable” (Booklist).

Notches is the 4th book in The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Long Son (The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré Book 6)*




  








“With his distinctive, minimalist prose . . . Bowen’s writing is lean. . . . An unsentimental, galvanizing portrait of life in small-town Montana” (Publishers Weekly).

For generations, the Messmers have raised cattle in the rough country of eastern Montana. When the current owners die in a tragic accident, they leave the ranch to their son—an ominous development for everyone in the area. Larry Messmer left Toussaint years ago when he got in trouble for bludgeoning a horse to death. Gabriel Du Pré hoped he would never set eyes on him again. Larry announces his return by having his ranch hands kill every weak cow on the property. Unfortunately, the livestock will not be the last to die.

The FBI asks Du Pré, a cattle inspector and occasional lawman, to keep an eye on Larry. What he uncovers is a ranch stricken by criminal greed, lorded over by a pathological son who should never have come home. And when violence erupts again, Du Pré finds himself in the cross hairs.

Long Son is the 6th book in The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Brady and Hindley: Genesis of the Moors Murders *




  








The shocking true crime story of child murderers Ian Brady and Myra Hindley, Great Britain’s most horrific serial killers.

During the early 1960s, just as Beatlemania was exploding throughout the United Kingdom, a pair of psychopathic British killers began preying on the very young, innocent, and helpless of Greater Manchester. Between 1963 and 1965, Ian Brady and his lover and partner, Myra Hindley, were responsible for the abduction, rape, torture, and murder of five young victims, ranging in age from ten to seventeen years old. The English press dubbed the grisly series of homicides “the Moors Murders,” named for the desolate landscape where three of the corpses were eventually discovered.

Based in part on the author’s face-to-face prison interviews with the killers, Fred Harrison’s fascinating and disturbing true crime masterwork digs deeply into Brady and Hindley’s personal histories to examine the factors that led to their mutual attraction and their evolution into the UK’s most notorious pair of human monsters. It was during these interviews that new details about the killers’ terrible crimes surfaced, compelling the police to reopen what was arguably the most shocking and sensational homicide case in the annuls of twentieth-century British crime.

With a new introduction by the author, meticulously researched and compellingly written, Brady and Hindley is the definitive account of Britain’s most hated serial killers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Burning: A Novel (Clay Edison)*




  








Things get personal for Deputy Coroner Clay Edison when a murder hits close to home in this riveting, emotional thriller from the bestselling father-son team who write “brilliant, page-turning fiction” (Stephen King).

A raging wildfire. A massive blackout. A wealthy man shot to death in his palatial hilltop home.

For Clay Edison, it’s all in a day’s work. As a deputy coroner, caring for the dead, he speaks for those who cannot speak for themselves. He prides himself on an unflinching commitment to the truth. Even when it gets him into trouble.

Then, while working the murder scene, Clay is horrified to discover a link to his brother, Luke. Horrified. But not surprised. Luke is fresh out of prison and struggling to stay on the straight and narrow.

And now he’s gone AWOL.

The race is on for Clay to find him before anyone else can. Confronted with Luke’s legacy of violence, Clay is forced to reckon with his own suspicions, resentments, and loyalties. Is his brother a killer? Or could he be the victim in all of this, too?

This is Jonathan and Jesse Kellerman at their most affecting and page-turning—a harrowing collision of family, revenge, and murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The New Neighbor: A Thriller *




  








USA Today bestselling author Carter Wilson returns with a chilling psychological thriller about Bury, NH, a standalone story with crossover to his previous novel The Dead Husband. A must for readers of Megan Miranda and Alex Michaelides.

Aidan holds the winning Powerball numbers.

Is today the best day of his life... or the worst?

Aidan Marlowe is the superstitious type—he's been playing the same lottery numbers for fifteen years, never hitting the jackpot. Until now. On the day of his wife's funeral.

Aidan struggles to cope with these two sudden extremes: instant wealth beyond his imagination, and the loss of the only woman he's ever loved, the mother of his twin children. But the money gives him and his kids options they didn't have before. They can leave everything behind. They can start a new life in a new town. So they do.

But a huge new house and all the money in the world can't replace what they've lost, and it's not long before Aidan realizes he's merely trading old demons for new ones. Because someone is watching him and his family very closely. Someone who knows exactly who they are, where they've come from, and what they're trying to hide. Someone who will stop at nothing to get what they want...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gone Forever (Jack Widow Book 1)*




  








The Navy SEALs trained him. A secret unit of the NCIS recruited him. Enemies fear him.

For elite undercover operative Jack Widow, the news that someone shot his mother, a small-town sheriff, will unleash him in #1 bestselling author Scott Blade’s explosive series starter.

Pulled off an undercover assignment, Widow returns home to a small town in Mississippi—a place he tried to forget.

Taken to be a worthless drifter by the locals, Widow uses his skills to uncover the truth about his mother’s last investigation. What was she looking for?

What he discovers is a mystery of missing girls and townspeople harboring a deadly secret—a secret they’ll die to protect.

Good thing that Jack Widow will kill to find out what.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What Makes Your Brain Happy and Why You Should Do the Opposite: Updated and Revised*




  







This book reveals a remarkable paradox: what your brain wants is frequently not what your brain needs. In fact, much of what makes our brains "happy" leads to errors, biases, and distortions, which cloud our judgment and muddle our decision making.Science writer David DiSalvo presents evidence from evolutionary and social psychology, cognitive science, neurology, and even marketing and economics. And he interviews many of the top thinkers in psychology and neuroscience today. From this research-based platform, DiSalvo draws out insights that we can use to identify our brains' foibles and turn our awareness into edifying action. Ultimately, he argues, the research does not serve up ready-made answers, but provides us with actionable clues for overcoming the plight of our advanced brains and, consequently, living more fulfilled lives.Newly revised to include the latest research on the workings of the brain,What Makes Your Brain Happyis an essential tool for understanding yourself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How Chance and Stupidity Have Changed History: The Hinge Factor*




  








From the Trojan Horse to a photograph snapped in Vietnam, world history has been shaped as much by chance and error as by courage and heroism. Despite impossible odds, invincible armies fall in bitter defeat to weaker opponents. How and why does this happen? What decides the fate of battle? In this fascinating book, Erik Durschmied takes us through the major conflicts of history—from Agincourt to the Civil War, from Crimea to the Gulf War—and reveals how, in war, it is the improbable and the inconceivable that determine events.

Writing with the style and flair that made him an award-winning war correspondent, Durschmied explores the fistful of nails that could have won Waterloo for Napoleon; the barrel of schnapps that proved disastrous for an Austrian emperor; and the three cigars that changes the course of Antietam; and many other instances when chance decided history’s path. Conflicts are decided by the caprice of weather, erroneous intelligence, unlikely heroism, strange coincidence, or individual incompetence—in short, by the unpredictable “hinge factor.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Feud: The Hatfields and McCoys: The True Story *




  








For more than a century, the enduring feud between the Hatfields and the McCoys has been American shorthand for passionate, unyielding, and even violent confrontation. Yet despite numerous articles, books, television shows, and feature films, nobody has ever told the in-depth true story of this legendarily fierce-and far-reaching-clash in the heart of Appalachia. Drawing upon years of original research, including the discovery of previously lost and ignored documents and interviews with relatives of both families, bestselling author Dean King finally gives us the full, unvarnished tale, one vastly more enthralling than the myth.

Unlike previous accounts, King's begins in the mid-nineteenth century, when the Hatfields and McCoys lived side-by-side in relative harmony. Theirs was a hardscrabble life of farming and hunting, timbering and moonshining-and raising large and boisterous families-in the rugged hollows and hills of Virginia and Kentucky. Cut off from much of the outside world, these descendants of Scots-Irish and English pioneers spoke a language many Americans would find hard to understand. Yet contrary to popular belief, the Hatfields and McCoys were established and influential landowners who had intermarried and worked together for decades.

When the Civil War came, and the outside world crashed into their lives, family members were forced to choose sides. After the war, the lines that had been drawn remained-and the violence not only lived on but became personal. By the time the fury finally subsided, a dozen family members would be in the grave. The hostilities grew to be a national spectacle, and the cycle of killing, kidnapping, stalking by bounty hunters, and skirmishing between governors spawned a legal battle that went all the way to the United States Supreme Court and still influences us today.

Filled with bitter quarrels, reckless affairs, treacherous betrayals, relentless mercenaries, and courageous detectives, The Feud is the riveting story of two frontier families struggling for survival within the narrow confines of an unforgiving land. It is a formative American tale, and in it, we see the reflection of our own family bonds and the lengths to which we might go in order to defend our honor, our loyalties, and our livelihood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Anzio: Italy and the Battle for Rome—1944 *




  








A harrowing and incisive “high-quality battle history” from one of the world’s finest military historians (Booklist).

The Allied attack of Normandy beach and its resultant bloodbath have been immortalized in film and literature, but the US campaign on the beaches of Western Italy reigns as perhaps the deadliest battle of World War II’s western theater. In January 1944, about six months before D-Day, an Allied force of thirty-six thousand soldiers launched one of the first attacks on continental Europe at Anzio, a small coastal city thirty miles south of Rome. The assault was conceived as the first step toward an eventual siege of the Italian capital. But the advance stalled and Anzio beach became a death trap. After five months of brutal fighting and monumental casualties on both sides, the Allies finally cracked the German line and marched into Rome on June 5, the day before D-Day. Richly detailed and fueled by extensive archival research of newspapers, letters, and diaries—as well as scores of original interviews with surviving soldiers on both sides of the trenches—Anzio is a “relentlessly fascinating story with plenty of asides about individuals’ experiences” (Publishers Weekly).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*German Ground Forces of World War II: Complete Orders of Battle for Army Groups, Armies, Army Corps, and Other Commands of the Wehrmacht and Waffen SS, ... 1945 (Savas Beatie Orders of Battle Series)*




  








A groundbreaking and comprehensive order of battle for German ground troops in WWII, from the invasion of Poland to the final defeat in Berlin.

An indispensable reference work for Second World War scholars and enthusiasts, German Ground Forces of World War II captures the continuously changing character of Nazi ground forces throughout the conflict. For the first time, readers can follow the career of every German division, corps, army, and army group as the German armed forces shifted units to and from theaters of war. 

Organized by sections including Theater Commands, Army Groups, Armies, and Corps Commands, it presents a detailed analysis of each corresponding order of battle for every German field formation above division. This innovative resource also describes the orders of battle of the myriad German and Axis satellite formations assigned to security commands throughout occupied Europe and the combat zones, as well as those attached to fortress commands and to the commanders of German occupation forces across Europe. 
An accompanying narrative describes the career of each field formation and includes the background and experience of many of their most famous commanding officers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Korean War: The West Confronts Communism *








An authoritative account by the historian and Korean War vet offers “a comprehensive picture of the war . . . and riveting tales of heroics . . . Gripping” (The Washington Post Book World).

Winner of the Westminster Medal for Military Literature

On June 25, 1950, the North Korean People’s Army shocked American troops by crossing the 38th parallel into South Korea. After five years of relative quiet following the close of World War II, the US Army was unprepared to face a battle-ready enemy. After an initial defeat, General MacArthur turned the tides along with significant contributions from UN allies. Joining the Americans were troops from Britain, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, South Africa, Turkey, and elsewhere, working together despite problems of culture and logistics.

In The Korean War, Michael Hickey frames the conflict in the larger context of international power politics. A veteran of the war himself, he recounts such masterstrokes as MacArthur’s landing behind the enemy lines at Inchon, the drama of the glorious Glosters episode, and both collaboration and mutiny in the prisoner-of-war camps of either side.

Drawing on many previously unexamined sources from several countries, including recently declassified documents, regimental archives, diaries, and interviews, Hickey adds extensively to our knowledge of one of the most significant conflicts of modern times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*China's Battle for Korea: The 1951 Spring Offensive *




  







Between November 1950 and the end of fighting in June 1953, China launched six major offensives against UN forces in Korea. The most important of these began on April 22, 1951, and was the largest Communist military operation of the war. The UN forces put up a strong defense, prevented the capture of the South Korean capital of Seoul, and finally pushed the Chinese back above the 38th parallel. After China's defeat in this epic five-week battle, Mao Zedong and the Chinese leadership became willing to conclude the war short of total victory. China's Battle for Korea offers new perspectives on Chinese decision making, planning, and execution; the roles of command, political control, and technology; and the interaction between Beijing, Pyongyang, and Moscow, while providing valuable insight into Chinese military doctrine and the reasons for the UN's military success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*US Army's First, Last, and Only All-Black Rangers: The 2nd Ranger Infantry Company (Airborne) in the Korean War, 1950–1951*




  








Finalist, Army Historical Foundation Distinguished Book Award: An account of this elite unit serving in the last days of a segregated military: “Riveting.” —The Journal of African American History

The 2nd Ranger Infantry Company (Airborne) was the first and only all-black Ranger unit in the history of the United States Army. The company’s life span covered ten months, from selection and training through a seven-month combat deployment in Korea, after which the unit was deactivated. The 2nd and 4th Rangers were among the units initially assigned to the Eighth Army and were considered to be “combat ready.”

The 2nd Ranger Company battled North Korean and Communist Chinese forces near Tangyang, Majori-ri, and Chechon; conducted the first airborne assault in Ranger history near the town of Munsan-ni; and executed the heroic attack and defense of Hill 581. In their short time together, these men demonstrated courage, served with honor, and achieved a magnificent combat record.

This is the first complete history of this elite all-volunteer unit whose members were drawn from the 3rd Battalion of the 505th Airborne Infantry Regiment and the 80th Airborne Anti-Aircraft Battalion. As a member of the unit, Edward L. Posey bases his account on firsthand experience, official records, interviews with survivors, and other material to produce a rich and worthy addition to the growing literature on the Korean War. Posey’s study explains the obstacles these patriotic men faced, their sacrifices, and their courageous actions on the far side of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Brute: The Life of Victor Krulak, U.S. Marine *




  








The author of American Patriot details the life of an innovative U.S. Marine Corps veteran of World War II, the Korean War, and the Vietnam War.

From the earliest days of his thirty-four-year military career, Victor “Brute” Krulak displayed a remarkable facility for applying creative ways of fighting to the Marine Corps. He went on daring spy missions, was badly wounded, pioneered the use of amphibious vehicles, and masterminded the invasion of Okinawa. In Korea, he was a combat hero and invented the use of helicopters in warfare. In Vietnam, he developed a holistic strategy in stark contrast to the Army’s “Search and Destroy” methods—but when he stood up to LBJ to protest, he was punished.

And yet it can be argued that all of these accomplishments pale in comparison to what he did after World War II and again after Korea: Krulak almost single-handedly stopped the U.S. government from abolishing the Marine Corps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/28/22.

Currently $3.

*Tornado Boys: Thrilling Tales From The Men And Women Who Have Operated This Indomitable Modern-Day Bomber (The Jet Age Series Book 12) *




  








The RAF veteran and author of Fast Jets and Other Beasts shares stories from the men and women who have flown the combat aircraft.

With the introduction of female pilots to the RAF in 1994, the Tornado was the first aircraft to be flown by both men and women. Another aspect distinguishing this book from the rest of the series is that it covers an aircraft which is still in active service, especially as a key player in current Middle East operations. With focus on the GR1/GR4 versions of the Tornado, readers will get to see what it is like to operate this bomber/reconnaissance aircraft against the backdrop of modern-day scenarios.

The book begins in the 1970s with stories from operators and ground crew using the Tornado as a Cold War nuclear deterrent, and continues with tales of later “hot” wars as in both Gulf conflicts and in Kosovo. There are also stories of Scud hunting in Iraq and Red Flag exercises in the United States, as well as of a stunning competition victory over the USAF’s Strategic Air Command in their own backyard. The short-lived anti-shipping role is not neglected. With the transformation of the Tornado to the GR4 standard, the book continues with chapters covering active service supporting Britain’s increasingly complex international commitments and the employment of new weaponry and sensors.

All in all, through the eyes of men and women who have operated this extraordinary aircraft, the volume presents an entertaining and illuminating series of tales and anecdotes. These light and informative stories come from those who were proud to serve on and loved to operate the impressively versatile Tornado.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/29/22.

Currently $1.

*Drop Trooper Books 1-4: A Military Sci-Fi Box Set *




  








Four complete books. 1200+ pages of explosive, military sci-fi action complete the entire first arc of the bestselling Drop Trooper Series.

Go to war or go to jail. For small-time street hustler Cam Alvarez, the choice is simple...

He has no family, no friends, no place in the world…nothing to lose. When his latest con results in the death of a cartel hitman, Cam opts to join the Marines and leave Earth to fight a vicious alien enemy.

Drafted into the Marine Drop-Troopers, Cam discovers there’s one thing he’s even better at than running street-con games, and that’s killing the enemy. Wrapped in an armored battlesuit, Cam finds purpose amidst the horror and destruction of the war, and the opportunity for a new sort of friends and family…if he can break the habits of a life spent alone, trusting no one.

And, if he can survive...

Buy this special edition omnibus to experience a thrilling and unpredictable Military Sci-Fi Adventure! It's perfect for fans of JN Chaney, Jay Allan, and Joshua Dalzelle.

Books included in the Set:
Book 1: Contact Front
Book 2: Kinetic Strike
Book 3: Danger Close
Book 4: Direct Fire


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Duty, Honor, Planet: The Complete Series: A Military Sci-Fi Box Set *




  








Get the Duty, Honor, Planet Box Set, featuring all three books in the bestselling series. 1600+ pages of aliens, war, and explosive military sci-fi action.

Jason McKay and Shannon Stark, two young Republic Space Fleet Intelligence officers, are given the leadership of a new special ops unit. The mission? Guard the spoiled daughter of an important senator on a tour of the colonies.

Neither of them thought the mission would be anything more than babysitting…until the aliens invaded the colony.

Implacable, relentless, merciless, the armored creatures slaughter everyone who gets in their way. The team is forced to go on the run with the people they’re supposed to protect.

But survival will be the least of their challenges. Because it’s not as simple as an alien invasion, and the truth may be even stranger than they can imagine.

Jason and Shannon are forced to weigh the lives of the people they lead–and the ones they love–against their duty, honor, and planet.

Don't miss this thrilling military sci-fi series from the bestselling author of the Drop Trooper Series. It's perfect for fans of Jay Allan, Jasper T. Scott, and Scott Bartlett.

This boxset contains three full-length novels:
Book 1: Duty, Honor, Planet
Book 2: Honor Bound
Book 3: The Line of Duty


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kurtherian Gambit Boxed Set One: Books 1-7, Death Becomes Her, Queen Bitch, Love Lost, Bite This, Never Forsaken, Under My Heel, Kneel or Die (Kurtherian Gambit Boxed Sets Book 1) *




  








What you thought you knew about Vampires and Werewolves is wrong...so very, very, wrong.
From the LMBPN Vaults for a limited time. Get the first seven books in the Kurtherian Gambit series at a great boxed set price!
** AMAZON Top 100 Bestselling Author **

Death Becomes Her
A thousand years of effort to keep the UnknownWorld hidden is unraveling and the Patriarch is tired. He needs to find someone to take over.
He finds Bethany Anne.
Unknown, untested and untried she sets out to accomplish the impossible while forging a new future. One that no one knew was in danger.
And she does it with an attitude that will make you stand up and cheer!
They say a dress can make a woman, but in this case, the dress is Death, andDeath Becomes Her very well indeed.

Queen Bitch
The UnknownWorld is reeling from change.
Bethany Anne has started to make a difference in the first week of being 'awake'. Now, America has been losing good men since their teams don't have a Vampire to help them and Frank is hoping Bethany Anne can, and will, help.
Further, the American Pack Council is having internal problems with their own "young and dumb" Were's who want to ignore Michael's strictures.
With no one seeing Michael, the fear of the 'Boogeyman' is starting to recede.

Love Lost
When one of Bethany Anne's loved one gets caught in the crossfire between her and the Forsaken, she goes rabid in rage. She doesn't believe in seeking peace and harmony, but rather revenge and mayhem.
Continuing the story of Bethany Anne and TQB team, Love Lost picks up after Queen Bitch. She works to complete both her business and military team leads and we meet Stephen's daughter Gabrielle as plans are made to exact revenge South of the Border.

You don't touch one of Bethany Anne's loved ones and get away with it, no matter how far away you live.

Bite This
You take out one annoying vampire in revenge, and now you have to clean up the mess? What a pain in the ... something.

Bethany Anne and crew are back! They need to grab a ship, figure out who is trying to dig into her businesses, get their hands around the potential for creating an A.I. and the ongoing mess with Anton and South America.

One of these days, she will get a break. Fortunately for us, it wasn't today.

Never Forsaken
Life is beyond dangerous when you are caught up in the ongoing war between Bethany Anne's group and the Forsaken.

Both Vampires and Humans have been targeted, but if there is one thing that those who work with Bethany Anne learn, it is you are NEVER FORSAKEN.

Under My Heel
Europe is erupting is tension and violence.
David is only adding to the conflagration by setting a trap, one that our team will trip to save those people still alive.
There is one thing every enemy of Bethany Anne finds out. They will be ground down under her heels.

Kneel or Die
The future just went upside down, when a nascent AI is added against Bethany Anne's wishes.
Then, there is David and his issues to take care of, permanently.
Bethany Anne has had it with Terrorists.
Not encumbered with law, she seeks only justice for those who were killed in France.

NOTE: This book contains cursing. Perhaps humorous cursing, but cursing nevertheless. If this offends you, I don't suggest reading this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kilty Conscience: Time-Travel Urban Fantasy Thrillers with a Killer Sense of Humor (Kilty Series Book 2) *




  








*Your favorite modern-day Highlander and Hollywood fixer find themselves embroiled in another thrilling, funny, adventure from USA Today and Wall Street Journal bestselling author Amy Vansant.

A crime fantasy you won't be able to put down... Ray Donovan meets Outlander meets Archer!*
"Like a delicious gourmet meal; you can't stop, and still want more! Found Any Vansant and the Kilty Series 24 hours ago. With a ready supply of oodles of books ready to be read, I am barreling through this series with greedy delight!" ~ ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ Pamela Heinrich

While investigating the kidnapping of an actor’s child, time-tossed Highlander Brochan suspects a woman at the scene is the raven-haired beauty who’s been haunting his dreams. Worried his reoccurring fantasies are memories of his previous life in ancient Scotland, he vows to discover if the mysterious Fiona is his true love.

Hollywood fixer, Catriona Phoenix is left confused by both her step-father’s dramatic recount of her appearance in his life and her time-traveling Highlander’s waning affections. She devotes herself to the kidnapping case—only to discover her romantic rival might hold the key to her mysterious past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Phantoms: A Thriller *




  








“Phantoms is gruesome and unrelenting…It’s well realized, intelligent, and humane.”—Stephen King

They found the town silent, apparently abandoned. Then they found the first body, strangely swollen and still warm. One hundred fifty were dead, 350 missing. But the terror had only begun in the tiny mountain town of Snowfield, California.

At first they thought it was the work of a maniac. Or terrorists. Or toxic contamination. Or a bizarre new disease.

But then they found the truth. And they saw it in the flesh. And it was worse than anything any of them had ever imagined...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Reluctant Hero: A 9/11 Survivor Speaks Out About That Unthinkable Day, What He's Learned, How He's Struggled, and What No One Should Ever Forget *




  








On Tuesday, September 11, 2001, Michael Benfante went to work, just like he had day after day, at his office on eighty-first floor in the World Trade Center North Tower. Moments after the first plane struck, just twelve floors above him, Benfante organized his terrified employees, getting them out the office and moving down the stairwells. On his way down, he and another co-worker encountered a woman in a wheelchair on the sixty-eighth floor. Benfante, the woman and Benfante’s co-worker then embarked on a ninety-six-minute odyssey of escape—the two men carrying the woman down sixty-eight flights of stairs out of the North Tower and into an ambulance that rushed her to safety just minutes before the tower imploded.

A CBS video camera caught Benfante just as he got out the building, and almost immediately, the national media came calling. Benfante sat on the couch with Oprah Winfrey, where she hailed him as a hero. Almost one year to the day after 9/11, Benfante got married and the woman in the wheelchair sat in the front row.

That’s the storybook ending. But in the aftermath of 9/11, Benfante began a journey fraught with wrenching personal challenges of critical emotional and psychological depth. In Reluctant Hero Benfante shares the trappings of his public heroism, the loneliness of his private anguish, and the hope he finds for himself and for us. Because all of us—whether we were in the towers, in New York City, or someplace else—we are all 9/11 survivors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Starry Hollow Witches: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery Box Set, Books 1-3*




  








Welcome to Starry Hollow, where spells were made to be broken.


Magic & Murder, Book 1

Short on both cash and time, Ember Rose does her best as a single mom in New Jersey, serving up attitude along with repossession notices. When a repo job goes sideways, she and her daughter find themselves in imminent danger--until a visit from estranged relatives turns their world upside down. Ember, Marley, and their Yorkie are transported to Starry Hollow, a paranormal town where witches rule and magic is as normal as pizza. Where Ember goes, though, trouble seems to follow. When a member of the coven turns up dead and the sexy werewolf sheriff identifies Ember as a suspect, she decides to take matters into her own hands like only a Jersey girl can.

Magic & Mystery, Book 2

Ember Rose, descendant of the One True Witch and New Jersey transplant, is settling into her new life in Starry Hollow, along with her precocious daughter. It doesn't take long before Ember finds herself smack dab in the middle of another mystery. Someone is turning the town's most eligible bachelors into frogs, starting with her cousin Florian. Aunt Hyacinth insists that the newspaper investigate alongside Sheriff Nash because 'everybody knows werewolves track meat, not suspects.' Can Ember manage to catch the culprit or will these young princes of Starry Hollow be trapped as frogs forever?

Magic & Mischief, Book 3

When a handful of Starry Hollow residents experience their worst nightmares in real life, witch-in-training Ember Rose must use her budding journalist skills to figure out the who, what, why, when, where and how before it's too late. With both Sheriff Nash and Alec, her editor-in-chief, affected, the stakes have never been higher.

Will she manage to stop the curse before her own worst nightmare comes true?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cottage on Gooseberry Bay: Charmed Summer *




  








USA Today Bestselling author Kathi Daley brings you a heartwarming mystery series about finding answers and fostering hope while building friendships and embracing the magic of life by the sea and small town holidays.

Ainsley Holloway had come to Gooseberry Bay to find answers about her past. She’d come to find an explanation for the dreams that haunted her after the death of the cop who’d both rescued and raised her. And she’d come to identify the family she couldn’t remember but knew in her heart she’d once belonged to.

Ainsley hoped that by finding these answers, she’d also find healing. She hoped that once she’d resurrected the memories buried deep in her mind, she’d find peace.

The Cottage at Gooseberry Bay is a series about, not only finding answers, but finding hope.

It’s a series about family and friendship.

It’s a series about shared holidays, festivals, and celebrations.

It’s a series about shared heartbreak and hardship.

And it’s a series about the bond that can be forged amongst strangers when tragedy binds two or more individuals with a common goal.

In book 5 in the series, Ainsley's PI business is really taking off after her recent successes. She's busier than she ever hoped to be but when a young woman shows up in town with a charm bracelet and a story to tell, Ainsley finds herself agreeing to a bit of pro bono work. It seems the woman had been left in a church as a baby. The only item found with her that might point to a clue about her past is a charm bracelet. After the death of her adoptive mother the woman decides to look for her birth mother. One of the charms leads her to Gooseberry Bay where she hopes the other charms on the bracelet will lead to the answers she's after.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cottage on Gooseberry Bay: Sister Spy *




  








USA Today Bestselling author Kathi Daley brings you a heartwarming mystery series about finding answers and fostering hope while building friendships and embracing the magic of life by the sea and small town holidays.

Ainsley Holloway had come to Gooseberry Bay to find answers about her past. She’d come to find an explanation for the dreams that haunted her after the death of the cop who’d both rescued and raised her. And she’d come to identify the family she couldn’t remember but knew in her heart she’d once belonged to.

Ainsley hoped that by finding these answers, she’d also find healing. She hoped that once she’d resurrected the memories buried deep in her mind, she’d find peace.

The Cottage at Gooseberry Bay is a series about, not only finding answers, but finding hope.

It’s a series about family and friendship.

It’s a series about shared holidays, festivals, and celebrations.

It’s a series about shared heartbreak and hardship.

And it’s a series about the bond that can be forged amongst strangers when tragedy binds two or more individuals with a common goal.

In book 9 in the series, Adam is away on business leaving Archie to keep tabs on Skeet and the Geek Squad who have been participating in a series of geocaching challenges. The squad has been doing quite well and are invited to join a closed group where the caches are treasures worthy of finding. The problem is that the gang begins to suspect there may be more going on than simple treasure hunts. They enlist Ainsley's help to get to the bottom of things.

Meanwhile Ainsley is nervously awaiting the okay to schedule a visit with a very important person in her life and Parker is assigned a story that seems to have more twists than the Gooseberry River.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Baker's Dozen Cozy Mystery Boxset - Books 1-13 *




  








Enjoy all 13 Sammy Baker Cozy Mysteries in one massive boxset, plus one extra maritime mystery with Donna Doyle's favorite elderly sleuth, the marvelous Molly Grey.

Included in this bumper collection of cozies...

*Dying For Cupcakes*

A broken Baker running for relief in Sunny Cove. A poisoned cupcake swallowed by the local sheriff. Our sleuthing cook in the crosshairs for the crime!

*Rolling Out a Mystery*

Reconnecting with old friends seemed like such a good idea, but when a Halloween Party becomes the unlikely scene of a crime, Sammy is thrown again into a Sunny Cove mystery!

*Christmas Puds and Killers*

Sammy Baker’s confectionaries are a big hit in Sunny Cove, but when a fundraising drive turns into a hair-raising crime it’s time for Sam to don her sleuthing cap again.

*Wedding Cake & Body by the Lake*

A sneaky waitress and a well-to-do groom acting strangely leave Sammy wondering what’s wrong. When a body is then found by the lake Sammy teams up with Sheriff Jones to discover the truth.

*Cookies & Condolences*

Sammy Baker is excited to start up Sunny Cove Services, but when she hires someone who ends up dead a brand new mystery opens up. Can she follow the crumbs to the killer?

*A Spoonful of Suspicion*

When hunting a new property for her bakery tumbles into a hunt for a killer, Sammy Baker is thrown once again into a culinary mystery that needs to be solved before she is framed for murder.

*Pie Crumbs & Hit and Run*

Sammy’s faithful Toyota breaks down and she might even need to buy a new vehicle. But when the owner of the dealership is found dead after a hit-and-run, Sammy begins to wonder if it is more than an accident.

*Blue Ribbon Revenge*

When the residents of Sunny Cove find out that the Columbia County Cooking Competition is to be held right in their small town, Helen is convinced that Sammy will win. When her top competitor is suddenly eliminated, Sammy has to find the culprit!

*Raisin to Be Thankful*

Sammy has much to be thankful for, and she wants to help others. But not everyone in Sunny Cove is interested in helping the homeless, and when one of the homeless man is found bludgeoned and the local financial advisor goes missing, Sammy has to figure it all out before it’s too late.

*Auld Lang Crime*

It’s bitterly cold in Sunny Cove, but nothing could be as icy as the chill that runs down your spine when you hear that your neighbor has come to a grizzly end! Join Sammy for a new year mystery that begins with an untimely end, but promises a brand new beginning.

*Stirring Up Trouble*

The mayor of Stone Springs is on his way to Sunny Cove to campaign for governor, but every step of the campaign trail is sabotaged. Sammy begins to think this is about more than just politics, and she sniffs out a mystery.

*Haunts and Ham Sandwiches*

Sammy is eager to get a homeless shelter established in Sunny Cove, but everyone in town believes the house is haunted. Sammy’s got to get to the bottom of weird happenings if she’s ever going to make this shelter a reality.

*A Final Slice of Crime*

Sunny Cove is thrown into chaos when the clerk at the Gas ‘n’ Guzzle is found dead behind the building. Sammy has to uncover the culprit, and discovers romance on the way!

*Special Extra Cozy... Ocean Bliss and Grissly Bits*

Elderly amateur sleuth and wedding planner, Molly Grey, is bored and begging for something to get her detective teeth into. When they are asked to plan the wedding of the son of wealthy scientist Mace Brick on a paradise island in the Indian ocean, it seems like a dream, but there’s a murderer on board!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Becky Tibbs: A Medium's Mystery Series, Books 1-5: A Cozy Ghost Mystery series *




  







In this five-book cozy mystery boxed-set, Becky Tibbs sees ghosts... and she is not afraid to help them!

Join Becky as she solves many mysteries in this light, clean, airy, and informative series. Fans of the television series Ghost Whisperer, The Dead Files, and Medium will enjoy this series.

Cozy mystery? Check. Ghosts? Check.Ghost Animals? Check. Amateur Sleuth? Check.

Becky has the gift the same as her brother and sister. The only difference is that her siblings don’t want anything to do with their paranormal abilities and they’ll do anything in their power to drown out those disembodied souls who plead for help.

Award-winning author, Chariss K. Walker, has combined the first five books in Becky Tibbs: A North Carolina Medium's Mystery Series in one download for your reading convenience. 

This book includes:
•A Medium's Birthday Surprise #1
•A Medium's Thanksgiving Table #2
•A Medium's Christmas Gift #3
•A Medium's Valentine's Day Delight #4
•A Medium's Easter Epiphany #5


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Becky Tibbs: A Medium's Mystery Series, Books 6-10 : A Cozy Ghost Mystery series *




  







This box set includes the next five books, numbers 6-10, in this delightful cozy mystery series.

6) A Medium's 4th of July
7) A Medium's Engagement
 A Medium's Wedding Day
9) A Medium's Honeymoon
10) A Medium's Protégé

Becky Tibbs sees ghosts... and she is not afraid to help them!

Becky Tibbs is a sweet girl, maybe a little too sweet, but it’s difficult to fault her for an innocent nature. Some might consider her naïve. And she is. She’s had little knowledge of a larger world others might live outside North Carolina. On the other hand, she’s had a lot of experience dealing with ghost problems. Join Becky as she solves many mysteries in this light, clean, airy, and informative series.

Fans of the television series Ghost Whisperer, The Dead Files, and Medium will enjoy this series.

Cozy mystery? Check. 
Ghosts? Check. 
Ghost Animals? Check. 
Amateur Sleuth? Check.

Becky has the gift the same as her brother and sister. The only difference is that her siblings don’t want anything to do with their paranormal abilities and they’ll do anything in their power to drown out those disembodied souls who plead for help. You'll fall in love with the Tibbs siblings as they each struggle to manage their mystical ability.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Knowledge: A Richard Jury Mystery (The Richard Jury Mysteries Book 24) *




  








As the New York Times–bestselling series continues, a double murder in front of an exclusive club takes a London detective on a wild ride.

Robbie Parsons is one of London’s finest, a black cab driver who knows every street, every theater, every landmark in the city by heart. In his backseat is a man with a gun in his hand—a man who brazenly committed a crime in front of the Artemis Club, a rarefied art gallery-cum-casino, then jumped in and ordered Parsons to drive. As the criminal eventually escapes to Nairobi, Detective Superintendent Richard Jury comes across the case in the Saturday paper.

Two days previously, Jury had met and instantly connected with one of the victims of the crime, a professor of astrophysics at Columbia and an expert gambler. Feeling personally affronted, Jury soon enlists Melrose Plant, Marshall Trueblood, and his whole gang of merry characters to contend with a case that takes unexpected turns into Tanzanian gem mines, a closed casino in Reno, Nevada, and a pub that only London’s black cabbies, those who have “the knowledge,” can find. The Knowledge is prime fare from “one of the most fascinating mystery writers today” (Houston Chronicle).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Perfect Child *




  







A Washington Post and Amazon Charts bestseller.

A page-turning debut of suspense about a young couple desperate to have a child of their own—and the unsettling consequences of getting what they always wanted.

Christopher and Hannah are a happily married surgeon and nurse with picture-perfect lives. All that’s missing is a child. When Janie, an abandoned six-year-old, turns up at their hospital, Christopher forms an instant connection with her, and he convinces Hannah they should take her home as their own.

But Janie is no ordinary child, and her damaged psyche proves to be more than her new parents were expecting. Janie is fiercely devoted to Christopher, but she acts out in increasingly disturbing ways, directing all her rage at Hannah. Unable to bond with Janie, Hannah is drowning under the pressure, and Christopher refuses to see Janie’s true nature.

Hannah knows that Janie is manipulating Christopher and isolating him from her, despite Hannah’s attempts to bring them all together. But as Janie’s behavior threatens to tear Christopher and Hannah apart, the truth behind Janie’s past may be enough to push them all over the edge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death of a Blue Movie Star (Rune Trilogy Book 2) *




  








From the bestselling author of the Bone Collector novels, soon to be an NBC series

Twenty-one-year-old Rune is an aspiring filmmaker, but so far her only break has been scoring a job as an underpaid production assistant in Manhattan. Still, she's always on the lookout for the perfect topic for her own film—and she thinks she's found it when she witnesses the bombing of a triple-X movie theater in Times Square. Rune's got a great hook for her documentary: She plans to film it through the eyes of Shelly Lowe, the porn star whose movie was playing at the theater when it exploded. But just hours after Rune films a poignant Shelly reflecting on her dreams of becoming a serious actress, a second bomb silences the beautiful film star forever. Was Shelly in the wrong place at the wrong time—or was she the bomber's target all along? Rune vows to find out the truth behind the death of this blue movie star. But as she struggles to finish shooting her film, Rune's labor of love may be her final masterpiece—as a shooting of a more lethal kind threatens to write an ending to this story that no one wants to see. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*You Can Run: A Gripping Novel of Suspense (A Laurel Snow Thriller Book 1) *




  








“I couldn’t put it down!” —Lisa Jackson, New York Times bestselling author

Fans of Laura Griffin and Jayne Ann Krentz won’t want to miss this brand new thriller series by New York Times bestselling author Rebecca Zanetti, as FBI Special Agent Laurel Snow, a rising star profiler, strives to stay one step ahead of the criminal mind—and discovers that her own demons may be the hardest to outrun…

“Be prepared to stay up all night…Rebecca Zanetti takes you on a thrill-ride, pitting characters you love against impossible odds.” —Christine Feehan, New York Times bestselling author

Laurel Snow wouldn’t call hunting a serial killer a vacation, but with a pile of dead bodies unearthed near her Genesis Valley, WA, hometown, she’ll take what she can get. Yet something about this case stirs her in unexpected ways. Like the startling connection she feels to Dr. Abigail Caine, a fiercely intelligent witness with a disturbing knack for making Laurel feel like she has something on her. Then there’s Laurel’s attraction to Huck Rivers, the fish and wildlife officer guiding her to the crime scene—and into the wilderness…

A former soldier and a trained sniper, Huck’s thirst for blood is rivaled only by his fierce pursuit of Laurel. He’s been burned by love, wounded by the government, and betrayed before, and to say he has trust issues is the ultimate understatement. Plus, he might be closer to this killer than anybody knows…

Once in the heart of darkness with Huck, Laurel must negotiate her distracting desire for him, her complex rapport with Abigail—and her mission to find a serial killer among a growing list of suspects and a danger that’s far too close to home. So close in fact, Laurel fears she will never find her way back to the woman she once was…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sick (A Project Eden Thriller Book 1)*




  








Over 1,500 ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ Five Star Reviews on Goodreads and Amazon.
From Barry Award winning and USA TODAY bestselling author Brett Battles comes SICK, the highly anticipated first mystery suspense thriller in the Project Eden series.
*
HUMANITY IS ON THE BRINK OF EXTINCTION—AND MAN IS PULLING THE TRIGGER.*

Daniel Ash wakes after midnight to the cry of his daughter. Just a bad dream he thinks. He expects to find her sitting up in bed frightened by a nightmare.

But this is no dream. This nightmare is real. And it's just beginning.

Something is burning Ash's daughter alive. Something horrible that's spreading beyond the walls of their home and taking no prisoners.

Ash soon discovers his daughter isn’t the only one in his family infected. As his world begins spinning out of control, a team of armed men in biohazard suits bursts into his house.

But these aren’t the good guys. They haven’t come to save Ash’s family. They’ve come to separate them, to finish what the fever started.

The problem is Ash refuses to disappear. He will do all he can to save his family and stop those responsible before they can unleash their terror on the rest of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ghost Map: The Story of London's Most Terrifying Epidemic--and How It Changed Science, Cities, and the Modern World *




  








A National Bestseller, a New York Times Notable Book, and an Entertainment Weekly Best Book of the Year from the author of Extra Life

“By turns a medical thriller, detective story, and paean to city life, Johnson's account of the outbreak and its modern implications is a true page-turner.” —The Washington Post

“Thought-provoking.” —Entertainment Weekly

It's the summer of 1854, and London is just emerging as one of the first modern cities in the world. But lacking the infrastructure-garbage removal, clean water, sewers-necessary to support its rapidly expanding population, the city has become the perfect breeding ground for a terrifying disease no one knows how to cure. As the cholera outbreak takes hold, a physician and a local curate are spurred to action-and ultimately solve the most pressing medical riddle of their time.

In a triumph of multidisciplinary thinking, Johnson illuminates the intertwined histories of the spread of disease, the rise of cities, and the nature of scientific inquiry, offering both a riveting history and a powerful explanation of how it has shaped the world we live in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Nazi Seizure of Power: The Experience of a Single German Town, 1922-1945 *




  








“Tells us how Nazism happened, in microcosm, in a single German town that was neither typical nor exceptional in admitting and then yielding to tyranny.” —The New York Times

In this classic work of twentieth-century history, William Sheridan Allen demonstrates how dictatorship subtly surmounted democracy in Germany and how the Nazi seizure of power encroached from below. Relying upon legal records and interviews with primary sources, Allen dissects Northeim, Germany with microscopic precision to depict the transformation of a sleepy town to a Nazi stronghold. This cogent analysis argues that Hitler rose to power primarily through democratic tactics that incited localized support rather than through violent means.

Revised on the basis of newly discovered Nazi documents, The Nazi Seizure of Power: The Experience of a Single German Town, 1922–1945 continues to significantly contribute to our understanding of this phenomenon and the political and moral debate over the roots of fascism. Allen’s research provides an intimate, comprehensive study of the mechanics of revolution and an analysis of the Nazi Party’s subversion of democracy. Beginning at the end of the Weimar Republic, Allen examines the entire period of the Nazi Revolution within a single locality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Combat Diaries: True Stories from the Frontlines of World War II*




  








From Normandy to Iwo Jima. True tales of combat…on land, sea, and air.

At the height of World War II, the US military drew some 16 million men into its ranks. They came from every walk of life – farmers, teachers, lawyers, and even Hollywood celebrities. But whether they came from the wheat fields of Kansas, the streets of New York, or the backlots of Tinseltown, these everyday heroes answered the call when their country needed them. They were ordinary men who accomplished extraordinary things. Today, we call them the "Greatest Generation. "

The Combat Diaries recounts the harrowing tales of more than a dozen WWII veterans – including:

-A young crewman aboard PT-306, who ferried Allied spies and British Commandos onto mainland Europe.

-A young USAAF pilot who was among the few Americans to fly a British Spitfire into combat.

-A Navy combat diver (“frogman”) who swam at night amongst the Japanese-held islands, diffusing underwater mines and setting demolitions to assist the Marines’ amphibious assaults.

…and many more.

Members of the Greatest Generation are leaving us at the rate of several hundred per day. Indeed, the youngest World War II veterans are now in their nineties. The Combat Diaries is a testament to their enduring legacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Main Fleet to Singapore *




  








“A sharply written, often polemical, account of the Singapore naval base from its inception to its loss in 1942” – Foreign Affairs

At the dawn of the Twentieth Century Japan was free to pursue its own goals in the far East with little interference from the West. With animosity growing and tensions rising between Japan and America, the British realised the impact on their interests in the Far East could be dire. So she began building the naval base in Singapore, turning it into a key British military stronghold in the East.

During the Second World War the British base at Singapore became a key battleground in the fight against Japan. Disaster off Kuantan led to the sinking of HMS Prince of Wales, HMS Repulse and HMS Indomitable. Soon after Malaya fell to the Japanese, so did Singapore…

Combining his critical eye for strategy with engaging narrative, Main Fleet to Singapore provides a valuable insight into the British in Singapore, the Royal Navy and its relationship with the Far East.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Arnhem (Pen & Sword Military Classics) *




  








An on-the-ground account of the 1st Airborne Division during Operation Market Garden from the British commander who led the “Bridge Too Far” battle.

Major-General Urquhart commanded the 1st British Airborne Division in Operation Market Garden, the greatest airborne assault of World War II, the struggle to capture Arnhem and win control of the bridge across the lower Rhine. The story of the 1st Airborne Division at Arnhem involved not only an Airborne Corps of three Divisions but also the bulk of the British 2nd Army in Europe. Gen. Urquhart has told the story of those fateful nine days clearly, frankly and, despite the terrible circumstances, not without humor. It ranks as an important work, describing an operation which opened with such high hopes and left its name forever as a feat of the highest endurance and valor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.


*Men at Arnhem *




  







When Men at Arnhem was first published in 1976 the author modestly concealed his identity behind a pseudonym and changed the names of his comrades in arms. But the book was at once recognised as one of the finest evocations of an infantrymans war ever written and those in the know were quick to identify the author. His cover has long since been blown, in this edition Geoffrey Powell adds an introduction in which he identifies the men who fought with him in those eight terrible days at Arnhem in September, 1944. The book cannot be said to be a military history in the strictest sense, even the units involved being unidentified, but the events described are, as the author points out in his introduction, as nearly accurate as memory allowed after a lapse of over thirty years. It is unlikely every to be surpassed as the most vivid first-hand account of one of those epic disasters which we British, in our paradoxical way, seem to cherish above and beyond the most glorious victories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Drop Too Many*




  








One of the British Army’s first paratroopers recounts in vivid detail his service in the 2nd Parachute Battalion during the Battle of Arnhem and beyond . . .

No one who has read of Arnhem can fail to be inspired by gallantry of the 2nd Parachute Regiment, which held the north end of the key road bridge over the Rhine—the “Bridge Too Far”—not for twenty-four hours for which it was equipped, but for three days and four nights. Commanded by the then Lieutenant-Colonel Frost, they beat off repeated armored and infantry assaults by far greater numbers, until forced out of the ruined and burning positions by losses, lack of ammunition, and the failure of the whole Arnhem operation. Their sacrifice stands as one of the most heroic defenses of all time.

General Frost’s story is, in effect, that of the battalion. His tale starts with the Iraq Levies and goes on the major airborne operations in which he took part—Bruneval, Tunisia, Sicily, Italy, Arnhem—and continues with his experiences as a prisoner and the reconstruction of the battalion after the German surrender.

Though written with modesty and humor, the book is shot through with the fire and determination of the fighting solider, and throws important new light on many controversies, not only those of Arnhem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Devil's Birthday: The Bridges to Arnhem 1944 *




  







Arnhem was the heaviest Allied defeat of 1944 and was the subject of the famous film A Bridge Too Far. Casualties during the battle were appalling; the brave and enduring Dutch people suffered catastrophically in the aftermath and German morale was strengthened at a time of otherwise ebbing fortunes. This new revised edition besides being a superb history is, above all, a record of quite extraordinary courage. It is unlikely to be superseded as the standard work on a bold, gallant, yet doomed, undertaking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fight for the Sky: The Story of the Spitfire and Hurricane *




  








The only book written by the legendary “legless” ace, the double amputee World War II fighter pilot immortalized by the film Reach for the Sky.

In Fight for the Sky, Douglas Bader tells the inspiring story of the Battle of Britain from the viewpoint of “The Few.” Using superb illustrations he traces the development of the Spitfire and Hurricane and describes the nail-biting actions of those who flew them against far superior numbers of enemy aircraft. As an added bonus, other well-known fighter aces including Johnnie Johnson, “Laddie” Lucas and Max Aikten contribute to Douglas’s book, no doubt out of affection and respect. This a really important contribution to RAF history by one of the greatest—and certainly the most famous—pilot of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Letters from the Few: Unique Memories from the Battle of Britain*




  







Fascinated by the Battle of Britain from an early age, as a young man Dilip Sarkar realized that recording and sharing the Few’s memories was of paramount importance. At the time, back in the mid-1980s, membership of the Battle of Britain Fighter Association was well populated and the then Honorary Secretary, the now late Wing Commander Pat Hancock DFC, OBE, supported Dilip’s research by forwarding letters to individual pilots of interest. Those members of the Few included a wide-range of personalities, from famous airmen like Group Captain Peter Townsend and Air Marshal Sir Denis Crowley-Milling, to the ‘also rans’, as Battle of Britain Hurricane pilot Peter Fox famously described himself and peers. Indeed, it was Peter’s ‘also rans’ that were of the greatest interest to Dilip, who recognized that whilst many famous and distinguished pilots had either published personal memoirs or had biographies written about them, lesser-lights had no platform to record and share their experiences. This Dilip became dedicated to resolving. For many years, Dilip enjoyed prolific correspondence with the Few. These letters – hundreds of them – now represent a unique primary source, confirming the incredibly close relationship the author enjoyed with his heroes and high esteem in which they likewise held him. Over the years, Dilip’s published work has enormously benefited from his unique knowledge of the people involved through this very personal association, the memories collated providing his books a real ‘human’ touch. As the Few sadly fade away, it is only now that the significance of Dilip’s correspondence, industry and archive arising are becoming truly apparent. In Letters From The Few, Dilip shares with us, for the first time, a small selection of his correspondence with Battle of Britain fighter pilots, providing us an inspirational insight into the immeasurable value of this research and personalities involved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Flyboys: A True Story of Courage*




  








Over the remote Pacific island of Chichi Jima, nine American flyers-Navy and Marine pilots sent to bomb Japanese communications towers there-were shot down. Flyboys, a story of war and horror but also of friendship and honor, tells the story of those men.
Over the remote Pacific island of Chichi Jima, nine American flyers-Navy and Marine pilots sent to bomb Japanese communications towers there-were shot down. One of those nine was miraculously rescued by a U.S. Navy submarine. The others were captured by Japanese soldiers on Chichi Jima and held prisoner. Then they disappeared. When the war was over, the American government, along with the Japanese, covered up everything that had happened on Chichi Jima. The records of a top-secret military tribunal were sealed, the lives of the eight Flyboys were erased, and the parents, brothers, sisters, and sweethearts they left behind were left to wonder.

Flyboys reveals for the first time ever the extraordinary story of those men. Bradley's quest for the truth took him from dusty attics in American small towns, to untapped government archives containing classified documents, to the heart of Japan, and finally to Chichi Jima itself. What he discovered was a mystery that dated back far before World War II-back 150 years, to America's westward expansion and Japan's first confrontation with the western world. Bradley brings into vivid focus these brave young men who went to war for their country, and through their lives he also tells the larger story of two nations in a hellish war.

With no easy moralizing, Bradley presents history in all its savage complexity, including the Japanese warrior mentality that fostered inhuman brutality and the U.S. military strategy that justified attacks on millions of civilians. And, after almost sixty years of mystery, Bradley finally reveals the fate of the eight American Flyboys, all of whom would ultimately face a moment and a decision that few of us can even imagine.

Flyboys is a story of war and horror but also of friendship and honor. It is about how we die, and how we live-including the tale of the Flyboy who escaped capture, a young Navy pilot named George H. W. Bush who would one day become president of the United States. A masterpiece of historical narrative, Flyboys will change forever our understanding of the Pacific war and the very things we fight for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Drop Zone Burma: Adventures in Allied Air-Supply, 1943–45 *




  







Air-dropped supplies were a vital part of the Allied campaign in Burma during World War II. The transportation of munitions, food and medical supplies was undertaken in the most difficult situations, both on the land where the air bases were often situated in remote tropical jungle terrain and in the air when hazardous flying conditions were met in the steamy airs above the carpet of forest treetops.This book is based upon the memories of nine veterans of the campaign: John Hart, an air-dispatcher with 194 Squadron; Peter Bray, a Dakota pilot with 31 Squadron; Arthur Watts, a fitter with both 31 and 194 Squadrons; Colin Lynch an Observer on 31 Squadron; Norman Currell, a Dakota pilot with 31 Squadron; George Hufflett, 1st Queens Infantry; Ken Brown, Royal Signals; Eric Knowles, the Buffs and Dame Vera Lynn who was with ENSA during the campaign. It describes how they arrived in Burma and their previous wartime experiences and then explains there parts in the famous actions such as The Defence of Arakan, The Sieges of Imphal and Kohima, the Allied Counterattack, the Advance to Mandalay and the Race to Rangoon.The author explains the background to this theater of war and then puts the veterans memories into context as the campaign progresses.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Operation Thunderbolt: Flight 139 and the Raid on Entebbe Airport, the Most Audacious Hostage Rescue Mission in History *




  








The definitive account of one of the greatest Special Forces missions ever, the Raid of Entebbe, by acclaimed military historian Saul David.

On June 27, 1976, an Air France flight from Tel Aviv to Paris was hijacked by a group of Arab and German terrorists who demanded the release of 53 terrorists. The plane was forced to divert to Entebbe, in Uganda -- ruled by the murderous despot Idi Amin, who had no interest in intervening.

Days later, Israeli commandos disguised as Ugandan soldiers assaulted the airport terminal, killed all the terrorists, and rescued all the hostages but three who were killed in the crossfire. The assault force suffered just one fatality: its commander, Yoni Netanyahu (brother of Israel's Prime Minister.) Three of the country's greatest leaders -- Ehud Barak, Shimon Peres and Yitzhak Rabin -- planned and pulled off one of the most astonishing military operations in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/29/22.

Currently $2.

*Lifeline in Helmand: RAF Frontline Air Supply in Afghanistan: 1310 Flight in Action *




  







Afghanistan is the theater where 1310 Flights role is to provide the heavy-lift support helicopter element within the British Forces Joint Helicopter Command. Its Headquarters are at Wilton because the unit reports to British Land Forces HQ, meaning that the Operational Command of its RAF personnel lies with the Army. RAF Odiham in Hampshire offers the Flight the largest fleet of Chinooks outside the US Army. Currently, eight of those machines are detached to Afghanistan at any one time, within the International Security Assistance Force. This book explains how 1310 Flight practice and prepare the replacement crews for their tour in Helmand, the most difficult combat zone experienced by the British since World War II. It also contains firsthand accounts and photographs of operational experience during a tour in the battle zone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/30/22.

Currently $2.

*The Science of Star Trek: The Scientific Facts Behind the Voyages in Space and Time *




  








Boldly go where no man has gone before and discover the real science behind the cyborgs, starships, aliens, and antimatter of the Star Trek galaxy.

Star Trek is one of the highest-grossing media franchises of all time. It has changed our cultural landscape in so many ways since it first aired in 1966. The franchise has generated billions of dollars in revenue, leading to a wide range of spin-off games, novels, toys, and comics. Star Trek is noted for its social science, too, with its progressive civil rights stances and its celebration of future diversity that began with The Original Series, one of television's first multiracial casts.

The Science of Star Trek explores one of the greatest science-fiction universes ever created and showcases the visionary tech that inspired and influenced the real-world science of today. The perfect Star Trek gift for fans of the franchise, this book addresses many unanswered, burning questions, including: 

What can Star Trek tell us about aliens in our Milky Way?
How has Star Trek influenced space culture?
What can Star Trek tell us about planet hunting?
What Star Trek machines came true?
When will we boldly go?
Learn more about one of our favorite modern epics with The Science of Star Trek!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Science of Monsters: The Truth about Zombies, Witches, Werewolves, Vampires, and Other Legendary Creatures *




  








A must-have for any fan of horror and fantasy movies—Night of the Living Dead, A Nightmare on Elm Street, The Shining (Stephen King), and so many more!

If you love film that scares, and want to believe that zombies, vampires, and other deadly and terrifying creatures could be real, let Meg Hafdahl and Kelly Florence, the women behind the Horror Rewind podcast called “the best horror film podcast out there” by Film Daddy, take you to the world where horror and science meet.

How would a zombie really decompose in Night of the Living Dead?
Are there instances of shape shifting in nature like in The Wolf Man?
What is the science behind the night terrors that inspired the creation of Freddy Krueger?
Is there scientific data supporting ghost detection like the tools used in Poltergeist?
What is the psychological drive that compels cannibals like Hannibal Lecter?
How does modern medicine and therapy differ from what would have been offered to Norman Bates in 1960?
How are subliminal messages related to propaganda or brainwashing like in The Ring?
What would the scientific explanation be for witches possessing people like in Carrie?
Was The Blair Witch Project based on any real or imagined creature that came before?”
And so much more!
Gothic media moguls Meg Hafdahl and Kelly Florence revisit the films from their childhood to discover the science behind the fear. Join Kelly and Meg as they unravel the medical mysteries and scientific marvels that inspired the creation of famous monsters like Nosferatu, Norman Bates, Dracula, Frankenstein, and many more.

An approachable and frightfully fun examination of what goes bump in the night, The Science of Monsters will thrill every horror fan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Second Life of Mr. Hunt: A Sci-Fi Fantasy Series (Book 1: Resurrection)*




  








*A dark force is circling the entire universe. Can one human brought accidentally back from the dead save the future?*

50,000 AD. It feels like only yesterday that Ryan Hunt kissed his wife. But when he awakens in a strange galaxy thousands of years after his death, he discovers everyone he's ever cared about has long since turned to dust. Now resurrected by an off-world corporation, the stunned man's new beginnings almost come to an end when he's immediately targeted by a vicious bounty hunter.

Struggling to find out who wants him reverted to ashes, Ryan befriends a powerful AI as he learns he could be the target of a deadly alien plot. But unsure if he can trust the beautiful doctor he's partnered with and suffering more explosive attempts to obliterate his reborn existence, his only hope for survival might be buried deep within a mysterious artifact…

Can this long-dead nobody stop the clock on the demise of the cosmos before all living things become extinct?

Resurrection is the thought-provoking first book in the Second Life of Mr. Hunt science fiction fantasy series. If you like kind-hearted heroes, vile villains, and fast-paced action, then you'll love Gerrit S. Overeem's spark of hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Garbageman *




  








*Meet a most unlikely crime fighter made out of things most people throw away...*

From multi-award winning author Erik Dean, Garbageman is packed with action and suspense, and a dash of morbid humor.

Finalist, Action/Adventure - 2018 Book of the Year Award, Independent Authors Network

"Pure grisly fun!" ~ KIRKUS REVIEWS

"An easy read with graphically described scenes and dialogues infused with humor."

A night that starts out as the best night of David’s life goes terribly wrong. He and his fiancé, Julie, wander into Banger territory while trying to help a wounded man. David ends up shot in the head and his girlfriend, kidnapped.

Fighting for his life, David is rushed to the hospital where a brilliant neurologist uses a daring new treatment to save him. He survives, but he doesn't remember a thing... not who he is or where he comes from, or that his girlfriend is in terrible danger.

The gang is not about to let a witness to their crimes wander around. A reward is given for his capture, dead or alive.

David doesn't fully understand the circumstances he's in. When the Bangers set up an ambush, he barely escapes into an alley. Just when he's about to get shot for a second time, a strange, vagrant-like creature covered in trash comes to his rescue...

What is it and why is it helping David?

Garbageman will entertain and delight fans of science fiction, horror and medical thrillers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Taking Wing (Star Trek-Titan Book 1)*




  








William Riker, former first officer of the USS Enterprise in Star Trek: The Next Generation, takes command of the new USS Titan in this white-knuckled adventure perfect for longtime and new Star Trek fans.

After almost a decade of strife against foes such as the Borg, the Cardassians, the Klingons, and the Dominion, the United Federation of Planets is at the dawn of a new era. Starfleet is renewing its mission of peaceful exploration, diplomacy, and the expansion of knowledge. Among the starships spearheading that endeavor is the USS Titan, commanded by Captain William T. Riker and manned by the most biologically varied and culturally diverse crew in Starfleet history.

But their mission does not begin according to plan.

In the wake of Star Trek: Nemesis, Praetor Shinzon, slayer of the Romulan Senate, is dead. The power vacuum created by his demise has put the Romulan Star Empire, longtime adversary of the Federation, at the brink of civil war. Competing factions now vie for control of their fragmenting civilization, and if the empire should fall, that entire area of the galaxy may destabilize.

To restore order to the region, Titan’s long-anticipated mission of exploration is delayed as Starfleet assigns Riker to set up power-sharing talks among the Romulan factions. But even as the first tentative steps are taken toward building a new Romulus, the remnants of the Tal Shiar, the dreaded Romulan intelligence service, are regrouping behind the scenes for a power play of their own. With no other help available, Riker and the Titan crew become the last hope to prevent the quadrant from falling into chaos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Red King (Star Trek-Titan Book 2) *




  








Investigating the disappearance of a secret Romulan fleet, the U.S.S. Titan, commanded by Captain William Riker, is unexpectedly propelled more than 200,000 light-years into the Small Magellanic Cloud. One of the Milky Way's satellite galaxies, the Cloud is also home to the Neyel, the long-sundered offshoots of Terran humanity, with whom the Federation has had no contact in over eighty years.

Nearby, Riker's uncertain ally, Commander Donatra of the Romulan Warbird Valdore, rescues a young Neyel, the survivor of a mysterious cosmic upheaval that seems at times to be both unraveling and reweaving the very fabric of space...the fulfillment of an apocalyptic vision that has already claimed millions of lives. Titan's science team soon finds evidence that the ravaging of Neyel space is the work of a vast and powerful intelligence: the stirrings of a dormant consciousness that is maintaining the existence of the Small Magellanic Cloud -- and all life within it -- from one moment to the next. And if it should awaken, the consequences are unimaginable.

As Riker considers his options, his new crew struggles with the scientific and philosophical implications of what they've discovered...while the young Neyel in their midst forges a bond with the captain, conjuring old ghosts Riker has yet to lay to rest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: Titan #5: Over a Torrent Sea (Star Trek-Titan) *




  








As the Federation recovers from the devastating events of Star Trek: Destiny, Captain William Riker and the crew of the U.S.S. Titan are ordered to resume their deep-space assignment, reaffirming Starfleet's core principles of peaceful exploration. But even far from home on a mission of hope, the scars of the recent cataclysm remain with them as they slowly rebuild their lives.

The planet Droplet is a world made mostly of water without a speck of solid ground. Life should not exist here, yet it thrives. Aili Lavena, Titan's aquatic navigator, spearheads the exploration of this mysterious world, facing the dangers of the vast, wild ocean. When one native species proves to be sentient, Lavena finds herself immersed in a delicate contact situation, and Riker is called away from Deanna Troi at a critical moment in their marriage.

But when good intentions bring calamity, Lavena and Riker are cut off from the crew and feared lost. Troi must face a life-changing event without her husband, while the crew must brave the crushing pressures of the deep to undo the global chaos they have triggered. Stranded with her injured captain, Lavena must win the trust of the beings who control their fate -- but the price for Riker's survival may be the loss of everything he holds dear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Titan #6: Synthesis (Star Trek-Titan)*




  








The Starship Titan continues on her outward voyage of discovery. Ranging farther and farther from Federation space, Captain William Riker and the crew look forward to living Starfleet's mission: seeking out new life, discovering new civilizations.

Striking a "sandbank" -- a spatial distortion -- the Titan is knocked out of warp, her crew shaken up but uninjured. Titan has stumbled across a battlefield, and floating in it, shattered and in pieces, are the remains of a ship. Searching for survivors, they discover the ship never had a crew. The away team removes the computer core, looking for answers. Once the device is restored, it becomes clear this is not just a computer, but a thinking, reasoning artificial intelligence.

It identifies itself as SecondGen White-Blue, and it comes from a civilization composed entirely of sentient computers. Eons ago these artificial intelligences were charged to be the first line of defense against The Null -- a destructive force so all-consuming that generation upon generation have waged unending war trying to find a way to beat back this terror. Captain Riker offers to assist them, but years of war have left the AIs distrustful and suspicious, especially of organics.

The tide of the battle is turning, and The Null is winning. Set free, it will destroy everything in this system and then, unchecked, spread its mindless destruction into the heart of the Federation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fallen Gods (Star Trek-Titan Book 7)*




  







Though the United Federation of Planets still reels from Andor’s political decision that will forever affect the coalition, Captain William T. Riker and the crew of the U.S.S. Titan are carrying out Starfleet’s renewed commitment to deep space exploration.

While continuing to search the Beta Quadrant’s unknown expanses for an ancient civilization’s long-lost quick-terraforming technology— a potential boon to many Borg-ravaged worlds across the Federation and beyond—Titan’s science specialists encounter the planet Ta’ith, home to the remnant of a once-great society that may hold the very secrets they seek. But this quest also takes Titan perilously close to the deadly Vela Pulsar, the galaxy’s most prolific source of lethal radiation, potentially jeopardizing both the ship and what remains of the Ta’ithan civilization. Meanwhile, Will Riker finds himself on a collision course with the Federation Council and the Andorian government, both of which intend to deprive Titan of its Andorian crew members. And one of those Andorians—Lieutenant Pava Ek’Noor sh’Aqaba—has just uncovered a terrible danger, which has been hiding in plain sight for more than two centuries. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Titan: Absent Enemies (Star Trek-Titan Book 8 ) *




  







William Riker is now a rear admiral, as a result of the events of lastyear's "The Fall" novel storyline -- and we've confronted him immediately with the sort of diplomatic mission that we often saw driving Captain Picard to distraction. Riker knows well how these kinds of missions go -- and makes every effort to not have his own attempt go the same way. But sinister forces are at work, drawing upon the legacy of the past -- and Riker finds himself confronted with a much different kind of challenge. How do you settle a dispute between warring parties -- when one of them has simply disappeared?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sight Unseen (Star Trek-Titan Book 9) *




  








An original spin-off novel set in the popular Star Trek: The Next Generation universe from New York Times bestselling author James Swallow!

In the wake of political upheaval across the United Federation of Planets, Admiral William Riker and the crew of the U.S.S. Titan find themselves in uncertain waters as roles aboard the ship change to reflect a new mandate and a new mission. On orders from Starfleet, Titan sets out toward the edge of Federation space to tackle its latest assignment: to work with an alien species known as the Dinac, who are taking their first steps into the galaxy at large as a newly warp-capable civilization.

But when disaster befalls the Dinac, the Titan crew discovers they have unknowingly drawn the attention of a deadly, merciless enemy—a nightmare from Riker’s past lurking in the darkness. Friendships will be tested to the limit as familiar faces and new allies must risk everything in a fight against an unstoppable invader—or a horrific threat will be unleashed on the galaxy!

™, ®, & © 2015 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks and logos are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Titan: Fortune of War (Star Trek-Titan Book 10) *





  








An original spin-off novel set in the popular Star Trek: The Next Generation universe from New York Times bestselling author David Mack.

Death slumbers in the ashes of silent planets, waiting to be awakened and unleashed…

Twenty years have passed since the interstellar scourge known as the Husnock were exterminated without warning by a being with godlike abilities. Left behind, intact but abandoned, their desolate worlds and derelict ships brim with destructive potential.

Now a discovery by a Federation cultural research team has drawn the attention of several ruthless factions. From black market smugglers to alien military forces, it seems every belligerent power in the quadrant hopes to capture the Husnock's lethal technology.

All that stands between the galaxy and those who have come to plunder the cruelest secrets of the Husnock are Admiral William Riker, Captain Christine Vale, and the crew of the Starship Titan.

™, ®, & © 2017 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks and logos are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Collateral Damage (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of Star Trek: Discovery: Desperate Hours comes an original, thrilling novel set in the universe of Star Trek: The Next Generation!

The past returns to haunt Captain Jean-Luc Picard—a crime he thought long buried has been exposed, and he must return to Earth to answer for his role in a conspiracy that some call treason. Meanwhile, the U.S.S. Enterprise is sent to apprehend pirates who have stolen vital technology from a fragile Federation colony. But acting captain Commander Worf discovers that the pirates’ motives are not what they seem, and that sometimes standing for justice means defying the law….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.


*Losing the Peace (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *




  








Continuing the events detailed in Star Trek: Destiny: With the displacement and devastation wrought by the Borg, can the Federation survive?

Fortune has smiled on Lieutenant Jasminder Choudhury, chief of security on the U.S.S Enterprise.™ She has survived. But her homeworld, Deneva, one of the planets targeted in the massive Borg invasion, has not. The entire surface has been wiped clean of everything, killing anyone who did not evacuate and rendering the planet uninhabitable. Choudhury is left to wonder whether her family was one of the displaced. Or are they all gone forever?

The Enterprise is just one ship, and Jasminder Choudhury is just one officer, yet her story is being repeated over and over across the galaxy. Hundreds of thousands of displaced persons haunt the space ways, seeking comfort, looking for someplace safe, somewhere, anywhere to find solace. Captain Jean-Luc Picard is ordered to do everything he can to rescue and if need be to recover the lost souls from the Borg invasion.

For the first time in generations, citizens of the Federation know want, uncertainty, and fear. Bloodied yet unbowed, the Federation now stands on the edge of a precipice. The captain of the Enterprise finds himself in the unenviable position of wondering whether it is true that those who can win a war well can rarely make a good peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ancient Enemy Box Set: Ancient Enemy Books 1 - 4 *




  








The complete Ancient Enemy series together for the first time - all four books in one box set.

It starts when Stella, an archaeologist specializing in Anasazi culture, finds David, a young Navajo boy who stumbles onto their dig site in a remote corner of the Navajo Reservation. David's coat is smeared with blood and he's in shock from something he's seen, revealing nothing but his name. Soon Stella and the other archaeologists will discover that something is chasing David, an unimaginable ancient evil that will stop at nothing to get him.

After Stella escapes the dig site with David, driving north into Colorado, right into a blizzard, she's carjacked by a gang of criminals fleeing a botched bank robbery. All of them take refuge from the snowstorm in what they believe is an abandoned cabin. But after they find the owner's mutilated body stuffed into a freezer, they realize that something is out there in the blizzard waiting for them.

The Ancient Enemy wants things . . . you have to give it what it wants or bad things will happen. Very bad things.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sure, I'll Be Your Black Friend: Notes from the Other Side of the Fist Bump*




  








It is a truth universally acknowledged that a good white person of liberal leanings must be in want of a Black friend.

In the biting, hilarious vein of What Doesn’t Kill You Makes You Blacker and We Are Never Meeting in Real Life comes Ben Philippe’s candid memoir-in-essays, chronicling a lifetime of being the Black friend (see also: foreign kid, boyfriend, coworker, student, teacher, roommate, enemy) in predominantly white spaces. 
In an era in which “I have many black friends” is often a medal of Wokeness, Ben hilariously chronicles the experience of being on the receiving end of those fist bumps. He takes us through his immigrant childhood, from wanting nothing more than friends to sit with at lunch, to his awkward teenage years, to college in the age of Obama, and adulthood in the Trump administration—two sides of the same American coin.

Ben takes his role as your new black friend seriously, providing original and borrowed wisdom on stereotypes, slurs, the whole “swimming thing,” how much Beyoncé is too much Beyoncé, Black Girl Magic, the rise of the Karens, affirmative action, the Black Lives Matter movement, and other conversations you might want to have with your new BBFF.

Oscillating between the impulse to be "one of the good ones" and the occasional need to excuse himself to the restrooms, stuff his mouth with toilet paper, and scream, Ben navigates his own Blackness as an "Oreo" with too many opinions for his father’s liking, an encyclopedic knowledge of CW teen dramas, and a mouth he can't always control.

From cheating his way out of swim tests to discovering stray family members in unlikely places, he finds the punchline in the serious while acknowledging the blunt truths of existing as a Black man in today’s world.
Extremely timely, Sure, I’ll Be Your Black Friend is a conversational take on topics both light and heavy, universal and deeply personal, which reveals incisive truths about the need for connection in all of us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Two-Part Invention: The Story of a Marriage (The Crosswicks Journals Book 3) *




  








In the final memoir of her Crosswicks Journals, the author of A Wrinkle in Time paints an intimate portrait of her forty-year marriage.

A long-term marriage has to move beyond chemistry to compatibility, to friendship, to companionship.

As Newbery Medal winner Madeleine L’Engle describes a relationship characterized by compassion, respect, and growth, as well as challenge and conflict, she beautifully evokes the life she and her husband, actor Hugh Franklin, built and the family they cherished.

Beginning with their very different childhoods, L’Engle chronicles the twists and turns that led two young artists to New York City in the 1940s, where they were both pursuing careers in theater. While working on a production of Anton Chekov’s The Cherry Orchard, they sparked a connection that would endure until Franklin’s death in 1986. L’Engle recalls years spent raising their children at Crosswicks, the Connecticut farmhouse that became an icon of family, and the support she and her husband drew from each other as artists struggling—separately and together—to find both professional and personal fulfillment.

At once heartfelt and heartbreaking, Two-Part Invention is L’Engle’s most personal work—the revelation of a marriage and the exploration of intertwined lives inevitably marked by love and loss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Spark of Light: A Novel *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The author of Small Great Things returns with a powerful and provocative new novel about ordinary lives that intersect during a heart-stopping crisis.

“Picoult at her fearless best . . . Timely, balanced and certain to inspire debate.”—The Washington Post

The warm fall day starts like any other at the Center—a women’s reproductive health services clinic—its staff offering care to anyone who passes through its doors. Then, in late morning, a desperate and distraught gunman bursts in and opens fire, taking all inside hostage.

After rushing to the scene, Hugh McElroy, a police hostage negotiator, sets up a perimeter and begins making a plan to communicate with the gunman. As his phone vibrates with incoming text messages he glances at it and, to his horror, finds out that his fifteen-year-old daughter, Wren, is inside the clinic.

But Wren is not alone. She will share the next and tensest few hours of her young life with a cast of unforgettable characters: A nurse who calms her own panic in order to save the life of a wounded woman. A doctor who does his work not in spite of his faith but because of it, and who will find that faith tested as never before. A pro-life protester, disguised as a patient, who now stands in the crosshairs of the same rage she herself has felt. A young woman who has come to terminate her pregnancy. And the disturbed individual himself, vowing to be heard.

Told in a daring and enthralling narrative structure that counts backward through the hours of the standoff, this is a story that traces its way back to what brought each of these very different individuals to the same place on this fateful day.

One of the most fearless writers of our time, Jodi Picoult tackles a complicated issue in this gripping and nuanced novel. How do we balance the rights of pregnant women with the rights of the unborn they carry? What does it mean to be a good parent? A Spark of Light will inspire debate, conversation . . . and, hopefully, understanding.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Guidebook to Murder: (A Tourist Trap Mystery 1) *




  








“Murder, dirty politics, pirate lore, and a hot police detective . . . A cozy lover’s dream come true” from the New York Times bestselling author (Susan McBride, USA Today bestselling author).

In the gentle coastal town of South Cove, California, all Jill Gardner wants is to keep her store—Coffee, Books, and More—open and running. So why is she caught up in the business of murder?

When Jill’s elderly friend, Miss Emily, calls in a fit of pique, she already knows the city council is trying to force Emily to sell her dilapidated old house. But Emily’s gumption goes for naught when she dies unexpectedly and leaves the house to Jill—along with all of her problems . . . and her enemies. Convinced her friend was murdered, Jill is finding the list of suspects longer than the list of repairs needed on the house. But Jill is determined to uncover the culprit—especially if it gets her closer to South Cove’s finest, Detective Greg King. Problem is, the killer knows she’s on the case—and is determined to close the book on Jill permanently . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*If the Shoe Kills (A Tourist Trap Mystery Book 3) *




  








New York Times-Bestselling Author: Folks love spending the holidays in this sunny California town—but a sudden death has cast a cloud of suspicion…

As owner of Coffee, Books, and More in South Cove, California, Jill Gardner looks forward to the hustle and bustle of holiday shoppers. But when the mayor ropes her into being liaison for a new work program, ’tis the season to be wary. Local businesses are afraid the interns will be delinquents, punks, or worse. For Jill, nothing's worse than Ted Hendricks—the jerk who runs the program.

After a few run-ins, Jill's ready to kill the guy. That, however, turns out to be unnecessary when she finds Ted in his car—dead as a doornail. Detective Greg King assumes it's a suicide. Jill thinks it's murder. And if the holidays weren't stressful enough, a spoiled blonde wants to sue the city for breaking her heel. Jill has to act fast to solve this mess—before the other shoe drops…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Missing Chapter (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 7) *




  








When a loudmouthed, arrogant author is silenced, the reclusive master detective Nero Wolfe looks for the killer: “A very clever mystery . . . A masterly job” (Booklist).

The gun was fired close to Charles Childress’s head, and his were the only fingerprints on it, forcing the police to conclude that the author committed suicide. But his friends know this is impossible, because Childress loved himself far too much. He had just begun attracting fame, writing new mysteries starring the iconic Sergeant Barnstable, and he had bright hopes for the future. His publisher hires corpulent genius Nero Wolfe to determine who cut Childress’s career short, and the detective finds no dearth of suspects. Among the many who may have wanted the wordsmith whacked are his agent, his editor, a corrupt book reviewer, and an enraged legion of Barnstable devotees. With the help of his indefatigable assistant, Archie Goodwin, Wolfe takes a look at those closest to the arrogant, argumentative author, hoping to decide which of Childress’s associates merely hated him, and which would have been willing to kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Trouble at the Brownstone (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 16) *




  








Archie Goodwin goes undercover on the waterfront in a new mystery by the author who “does a masterly job with the Wolfe legacy” (Booklist).

Archie Goodwin is not overly fond of Theodore Horstmann, who takes care of the orchids on the rooftop of Nero Wolfe’s West Thirty-Fifth Street brownstone. But as loyal assistant to the legendary private detective, Archie will put his animosity aside when the surly orchid-keeper stumbles through the front door beaten within an inch of his life.

While the gardener lies in a coma, Nero sends Archie to poke around his apartment near the river. The place is neatly kept, if not quite as elegant as the brownstone, but across the street on Tenth Avenue Archie quickly discovers the longshoremen’s watering hole in whose back room Horstmann has been playing a lot of bridge lately. The smoky tavern is packed with tough dockworkers and recent European immigrants, and Archie does his best to blend in, filling the victim’s empty seat in his running card game, as he attempts to learn what sort of shady business might have led to attempted murder. But when one of his new bridge partners is killed, Archie finds himself caught up in something much bigger than a bar fight . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Volume Three: Murder Must Advertise, The Nine Tailors, Gaudy Night, and Busman's Honeymoon (The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Boxset Book 3) *




  








No mystery can stump the British aristocrat and sleuth—in these four novels in the beloved series from “one of the greatest mystery story writers” (Los Angeles Times).

A gentleman needs hobbies. For Lord Peter Wimsey—a Great War veteran with a touch of shell shock—collecting rare books, sampling fine wines, and catching criminals are all most pleasant diversions. In these Golden Age whodunits, “Lord Peter can hardly be spared from the ranks of the great detectives of the printed page” (The New York Times).

Murder Must Advertise: The iron staircase at Pym’s Publicity is a deathtrap, so no one in the advertising agency is surprised when Victor Dean tumbles down it, cracking his skull. His replacement arrives just a few days later—a green copywriter named Death Bredon. Though he displays a surprising talent for selling margarine, alarm clocks, and nerve tonics, Bredon is not really there to write copy. He is, in fact, Lord Peter Wimsey, come in search of the man who pushed Dean.

The Nine Tailors: During their stay in the countryside, Lord Peter and his manservant Bunter encounter hospitality, dinner, and an invitation from the local rector to go bell ringing to welcome the New Year. They also encounter murder, a mutilated corpse, and a decades-old jewel theft for which locals continue to die. In this land where bells toll for the dead, the ancient chimes never seem to stop.

Gaudy Night: When mystery novelist and acquitted murder suspect Harriet Vane returns to Oxford for her college reunion, she finds that her troubles are far greater than a damaged reputation. The first poison-pen letter calls her a “dirty murderess,” and those that follow are no kinder. As the threats become more frightening, she calls on Wimsey for help. Among the dons of Oxford lurks a killer, but it will take more than a superior education to outwit the gentleman sleuth and his ladylove.

Busman’s Holiday: A murderer kills the mood for newlyweds Lord Peter Wimsey and Harriet Vane on their honeymoon, when they discover the house’s caretaker bludgeoned to death in the manor’s basement. In a house full of suspects, the only thing harder than finding the killer will be finding time to be alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Secret She Kept (Blake Wilder FBI Mystery Thriller Book 5) *




  








Soon, I’ll see you. Soon, we’ll be together again...

For FBI agent Blake Wilder, the past is inescapable.
And the one lead she had, regarding the mysteries of her past, only led to dead bodies and dead ends.

When Blake is assigned a new case, they find that their victim has been stuffed into a barrel — in pieces.
Their search for the killer propels them onto a grim and twisted path filled with confusion and false leads.
And for the first time in her career, Blake fears that she may not be able to solve this gruesome case.

But as they begin to unravel the knots of this mystery, they soon realize that everything they thought they knew could not be further from the truth. The stakes are becoming increasingly high for Blake as she delves into her past.
Powerful forces are in play and those closest to her may not be who they claim to be.
Her enemies are closing in and Blake doesn’t know who she can trust.

The man in the barrel’s past cost him his life and Blake finds herself wondering if hers will too.
Unknown to Blake, the key to solving the case of her past and the case of the body in the barrel is finding out one truth.
The truth of the secret she kept...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Indemnity Only: A V. I. Warshawski Novel (30th Anniversary Edition) (V.I. Warshawski Novels Book 1) *




  








The 30th anniversary edition of the first V. I. Warshawski novel, Indemnity Only, featuring a new afterword from Sara Paretsky

Meeting an anonymous client late on a sizzling summer night is asking for trouble. But trouble is Chicago private eye V. I. Warshawski’s specialty. Her client says he’s the prominent banker John Thayer. Turns out he’s not. He says his son’s girlfriend, Anita Hill, is missing. Turns out that’s not her real name.

V. I.’s search turns up someone soon enough—the real John Thayer’s son, and he’s dead. Who’s V. I.’s client? Why has she been set up and sent out on a wild-goose chase? By the time she’s got it figured, things are hotter—and deadlier—than Chicago in July. V. I.’s in a desperate race against time. At stake: a young woman’s life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Sound of Rain (Nicole Foster Thriller Book 1) *




  








Former homicide detective Nicole Foster has hit rock bottom. Driven off the force by her treacherous partner and lover, she’s flat broke and struggling with a gambling addiction. All Nicole has left is the dream of a warm bed at a homeless shelter and the haunting memories of three-year-old Kelsey Chase—whose murder case ended her career.

As Nicole obsesses over the old facts, she realizes everything about that case felt off: a disinterested mom, a suicidal pedophile, and too many questions left unanswered. When the little girl’s grieving father begs Nicole for help, she’s drawn back into the investigation…and given one shot at redemption.

But the deeper Nicole digs, the more evil she uncovers, including betrayals that hit painfully close to home. Will a shocking discovery be the key to finally getting justice for Kelsey and resurrecting her own life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Keeper of Lost Causes: The First Department Q Novel *




  








Get to know the detective in charge of Copenhagen's coldest cases in the first electrifying Department Q mystery from New York Times bestselling author Jussi Adler-Olsen.

Carl Mørck used to be one of Denmark’s best homicide detectives. Then a hail of bullets destroyed the lives of two fellow cops, and Carl—who didn’t draw his weapon—blames himself. So a promotion is the last thing he expects. But Department Q is a department of one, and Carl’s got only a stack of cold cases for company. His colleagues snicker, but Carl may have the last laugh, because one file keeps nagging at him: a liberal politician vanished five years earlier and is presumed dead. But she isn’t dead...yet.

Darkly humorous, propulsive, and atmospheric, The Keeper of Lost Causes introduces American readers to the mega-bestselling series fast becoming an international sensation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*We Stand Alone: A Vietnam War Novel (The Airmen Series Book 3)*




  








“A historical novel that reads like a modern political thriller, full of exciting action, larger-than-life characters, and unforgettable events.” — Kirkus Reviews

A Daring Plan. A Deadly Trap. The Siege at Dien Bien Phu.

Hanoi 1953. An American fighter pilot, Tom Coyle, volunteers to fly for the French military during the Indochina War. “Just cargo and troops, no combat” that is the deal. Make some money and head back to the states before he and his friend, Earthquake McGoon, get their asses shot off. But things rarely go as planned…

French commander Major Marcel Bigeard is the fittest man in the army, eats raw onions for breakfast, and has courage beyond reason. He leads his brigade of elite paratroopers into the Muong Thanh Valley, far from French supply lines. A dilapidated airfield is rebuilt into a fortified air bridge – the paratroopers’ lifeline and only means of escape.

The French garrison is a tempting target for Ho Chi Minh and his General Vo Nguyen Giap, considered the most brilliant military strategist of his time. Such a victory could bring a swift end to the seven-year-long war between the Viet Minh and the French. To win, they will need to achieve the most remarkable engineering feat of the 20th century before the French can slip away.

But the French aren’t going anywhere. They want the rebels to attack…

The Viet Minh and French paratroopers square off in a winner-take-all battle in this unforgettable epic based on actual events and real people. If you are a fan of history with accurate details and riveting suspense, then you’ll love David Lee Corley’s historical war novel – We Stand Alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Noble Beginnings: A Jack Noble Thriller *




  








The CIA created him. Now they want him dead.

With the world focused on Afghanistan, Jack Noble finds himself on the outskirts of Baghdad, Iraq. A Marine in name only, Jack is on loan to the CIA. Normally an integral part of the team, he finds that he is nothing more than a security detail in Iraq.

Jack and his partner Bear Logan have a run-in with four CIA special agents over the treatment of an Iraqi family. Within hours Jack and Bear are detained.

All Jack wanted was to finish his enlistment and move on with his life. All he did was intervene and save a family from unwarranted violence at the hands of four CIA agents. But he soon discovers that he did far more than intervene...
Noble has placed himself dead square in the middle of a conspiracy that reaches the highest levels of the U.S. government.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Most Wanted Man *




  








Now a major film starring Philip Seymour Hoffman, Rachel McAdams, Willem Dafoe, and Robin Wright—the acclaimed bestselling novel about spies in “The War on Terror.”

A half-starved young Russian man in a long black overcoat is smuggled into Hamburg at dead of night. He has an improbable amount of cash secreted in a purse around his neck. He is a devout Muslim. Or is he? He says his name is Issa.

Annabel, an idealistic young German civil rights lawyer, determines to save Issa from deportation. Soon her client’s survival becomes more important to her than her own career—or safety. In pursuit of Issa’s mysterious past, she confronts the incongruous Tommy Brue, the sixty-year-old scion of Brue Frères, a failing British bank based in Hamburg.

Annabel, Issa, and Brue form an unlikely alliance—and a triangle of impossible loves is born. Meanwhile, sensing a sure kill in the “War on Terror,” the rival spies of Germany, England, and America converge upon the innocents.

Thrilling, compassionate, with characters you’ll never forget, A Most Wanted Man is a work of deep humanity and uncommon relevance to our times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Robert Ludlum's (TM) The Arctic Event (A Covert-One novel Book 7)*




  








On a remote island in the Canadian Arctic, researchers discover the wreckage of a mysterious World War II-era aircraft, a discovery that forces the Russian Federation into a shocking admission. The unmarked plane is a Soviet strategic bomber that disappeared with its crew more than fifty years ago while carrying two metric tons of weaponized anthrax.

Desperate to prevent a political and diplomatic firestorm, the U.S. president dispatches a Covert-One team led by Lieutenant Colonel Jon Smith to the crash site. But others have reached the frigid, windswept island first, including an international arms dealer and his crew of vicious mercenaries. As for the Russians, they are lying: a second, even deadlier secret rests within the hulk of the lost bomber, a secret the Russians are willing to kill to protect. Trapped in a polar wilderness, Smith and his team find themselves fighting a savage war on two front--against an enemy they can see and another hiding within their own ranks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Robert Ludlum's (TM) The Geneva Strategy (A Covert-One novel Book 11) *




  








Robert Ludlum's bestselling Covert-One series continues with an exciting, ripped-from-the-headlines new novel by bestselling, award-winning thriller author Jamie Freveletti.

On one evening in Washington, DC, several high-ranking members of government disappear in a mass kidnapping. Among the kidnapped is Nick Rendel, a computer software coding expert in charge of drone programming and strategy. He is the victim with the most dangerous knowledge, including confidential passwords and codes that are used to program the drones. If revealed, his kidnappers could reprogram the drones to strike targets within the United States.

Jon Smith and the Covert One team begin a worldwide search to recover the officials, but as the first kidnapping victims are rescued, they show disturbing signs of brainwashing or mind-altering drugs. Smith's investigation leads him to Fort Detrick, where a researcher, Dr. Laura Taylor, had been attempting to create a drug to wipe memory from soldiers suffering from post-traumatic stress syndrome. But Dr. Taylor's research was suspended almost a year ago, when she was placed in a mental institution. Now, if Smith doesn't figure out the brainwashing drug, and track down the kidnapped Nick Rendel, the kidnappers will soon have the power to carry out drone strikes anywhere in the world . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ghost: My Thirty Years as an FBI Undercover Agent *




  








The explosive memoir of an FBI field operative who has worked more undercover cases than anyone in history.

Within FBI field operative circles, groups of people known as “Special” by their titles alone, Michael R. McGowan is an outlier. 10% of FBI Special Agents are trained and certified to work undercover. A quarter of those agents have worked more than one undercover assignment in their careers. And of those, less than 10% of them have been involved in more than five undercover cases. Over the course of his career, McGowan has worked more than 50 undercover cases.

In this extraordinary and unprecedented book, McGowan will take readers through some of his biggest cases, from international drug busts, to the Russian and Italian mobs, to biker gangs and contract killers, to corrupt unions and SWAT work. Ghost is an unparalleled view into how the FBI, through the courage of its undercover Special Agents, nails the bad guys. McGowan infiltrates groups at home and abroad, assembles teams to create the myths he lives, concocts fake businesses, coordinates the busts, and helps carry out the arrests. Along the way, we meet his partners and colleagues at the FBI, who pull together for everything from bank jobs to the Boston Marathon bombing case, mafia dons, and, perhaps most significantly, El Chapo himself and his Sinaloa Cartel.

Ghost is the ultimate insider's account of one of the most iconic institutions of American government, and a testament to the incredible work of the FBI.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Complete Dinosaur (Life of the Past) *




  








A new edition of the illustrated compendium that is “a gift to serious dinosaur enthusiasts” (Science).

What do we know about dinosaurs, and how do we know it? How did they grow, move, eat, and reproduce? Were they warm-blooded or cold-blooded? How intelligent were they? How are the various groups of dinosaurs related to each other, and to other kinds of living and extinct vertebrates? What can the study of dinosaurs tell us about the process of evolution? And why did typical dinosaurs become extinct?

These questions and more are addressed in this new, expanded edition of The Complete Dinosaur. Written by leading experts on the “fearfully great” reptiles, the book covers what we have learned about dinosaurs, from the earliest discoveries to the most recent controversies. Where scientific contention exists, the editors have let the experts agree to disagree. The Complete Dinosaur is a feast for serious dinosaur lovers, from the enthusiastic amateur to the professional paleontologist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Sabertooth (Life of the Past) *




  








“A unique review of the many unusual and nearly worldwide occurrences of sabertooths and their relatives over more than 50 million years.” —Choice

With their spectacularly enlarged canines, sabertooth cats are among the most popular of prehistoric animals, yet it is surprising how little information about them is available for the curious layperson. What’s more, there were other sabertooths that were not cats, animals with exotic names like nimravids, barbourofelids, and thylacosmilids. Some were no taller than a domestic cat, others were larger than a lion, and some were as weird as their names suggest. Sabertooths continue to pose questions even for specialists. What did they look like? How did they use their spectacular canine teeth? And why did they finally go extinct? In this visual and intellectual treat of a book, Mauricio Antón tells their story in words and pictures, all scrupulously based on the latest scientific research. The book is a glorious wedding of science and art that celebrates the remarkable diversity of the life of the not-so-distant past.

“The best paleomammal artist working today [and] his knowledge of sabertooths and their evolution is second to none.” —Lars Werdelin, Swedish Museum of Natural History


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Skagerrak: The Battle of Jutland Through German Eyes *




  







In January 1916 Vizeadmiral Scheer took command of the High Sea Fleet. This aggressive and pugnacious leader embarked upon a vigorous offensive program which culminated in the greatest clash between dreadnought capital ships the world had seen. Although outnumbered almost two to one, Vizeadmiral Scheer conducted a provocative operation on 31 May 1916. Who would prevail: the massive preponderance of British heavy calibre cannon, or the aggressive tactics of the street fighter Scheer? Manning the ships of both sides were the technically skilled and talented seamen who were prepared to carry out their duties loyally and courageously until the very end. Over 8,500 men perished in less than 10 hours of fighting, a horrendous loss, even by World War One standards. This book gives voice to many of the German Navy participants, from a German perspective, on this tumultuous battle fought over 100 years ago. These men gave their all and are gone now, but not forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Woman All Spies Fear: Code Breaker Elizebeth Smith Friedman and Her Hidden Life *




  








An inspiring true story, perfect for fans of Hidden Figures, about an American woman who pioneered codebreaking in WWI and WWII but was only recently recognized for her extraordinary contributions.

A YALSA EXCELLENCE IN NONFICTION FINALIST • A KIRKUS BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR

Elizebeth Smith Friedman had a rare talent for spotting patterns and solving puzzles. These skills led her to become one of the top cryptanalysts in America during both World War I and World War II.

She originally came to code breaking through her love for Shakespeare when she was hired by an eccentric millionaire to prove that Shakespeare's plays had secret messages in them. Within a year, she had learned so much about code breaking that she was a star in the making. She went on to play a major role decoding messages during WWI and WWII and also for the Coast Guard's war against smugglers.

Elizebeth and her husband, William, became the top code-breaking team in the US, and she did it all at a time when most women weren't welcome in the workforce.

Amy Butler Greenfield is an award-winning historian and novelist who aims to shed light on this female pioneer of the STEM community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Armoured Warfare on the Eastern Front (Images of War) *




  








A pictorial history and analysis of the tank warfare between Red Soviet and Nazi forces along the Eastern Front during World War II.

On the Eastern Front during the Second World War, massive Soviet and German tank armies clashed in a series of battles that were unmatched in their scale and ferocity. Several of them have attained almost legendary status. But epic encounters such as these were only part of a broader story, as Anthony Tucker-Jones demonstrates in this selection of graphic photographs. While the images give a fascinating inside view of combat, they also reveal the daily routines of tank warfare 65 years ago. Training, maintenance, transportation, and supply are shown, as are the daily lives of the tank crews and the often appalling conditions in which they worked and fought. The photographs also record in vivid detail the destructive reality of armored warfare, from the initial triumphant advance of the German panzers deep into the Soviet Union to the massive Red Army counter-offensives which drove the German armies back to Berlin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Bedford Boys: One American Town's Ultimate D-day Sacrifice *








June 6, 1944: Nineteen boys from Bedford, Virginia -- population just 3,000 in 1944 -- died in the first bloody minutes of D-Day.

They were part of Company A of the 116th Regiment of the 29th Division, and the first wave of American soldiers to hit the beaches in Normandy. Later in the campaign, three more boys from this small Virginia town died of gunshot wounds. Twenty-two sons of Bedford lost--it is a story one cannot easily forget and one that the families of Bedford will never forget.

The Bedford Boys is the true and intimate story of these men and the friends and families they left behind. Based on extensive interviews with survivors and relatives, as well as diaries and letters, Kershaw's book focuses on several remarkable individuals and families to tell one of the most poignant stories of World War II--the story of one small American town that went to war and died on Omaha Beach.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Shadows in the Jungle: The Alamo Scouts Behind Japanese Lines in World War II *




  








From the New York Times bestselling coauthor of A Higher Call, an up-close-and-personal account of the Alamo Scouts in World War II.

Determined to retake the Philippines ever since his ignominious flight from the islands in 1942, General Douglas MacArthur needed a first-rate intelligence-gathering unit. Out of thousands, only 138 soldiers were chosen: the best, toughest, and most fit men the army had to offer. Their task: silently slip onto Japanese-held islands, stalk through the thick jungles, and assess enemy locations, conditions, morale, and troop strength, all while remaining undetected. It was an impossible task, doomed to failure, but incredibly, the Alamo Scouts were a valuable success.

Acclaimed author Larry Alexander follows the men who made up the elite recon unit that served as General MacArthur's eyes and ears during the Pacific War. Drawing from personal interviews and testimonies from Scout veterans, Alexander weaves together the tales of the individual Scouts, who often spent weeks behind enemy lines to complete their missions. Now, more than seventy years after the war, the story of the Alamo Scouts will finally be told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*First SEALs: The Untold Story of the Forging of America's Most Elite Unit*




  







From bestselling author Patrick K. O'Donnell, the untold story of World War II's first unit of special operations combat swimmers—precursors of today's US Navy SEALs


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Facing the Mountain: An Inspiring Story of Japanese American Patriots in World War II *




  








A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
One of NPR's "Books We Love" of 2021
Longlisted for the PEN/Jacqueline Bograd Weld Award for Biography

Winner of the Christopher Award

“Masterly. An epic story of four Japanese-American families and their sons who volunteered for military service and displayed uncommon heroism… Propulsive and gripping, in part because of Mr. Brown’s ability to make us care deeply about the fates of these individual soldiers...a page-turner.” – Wall Street Journal

From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Boys in the Boat, a gripping World War II saga of patriotism and resistance, focusing on four Japanese American men and their families, and the contributions and sacrifices that they made for the sake of the nation.

In the days and months after Pearl Harbor, the lives of Japanese Americans across the continent and Hawaii were changed forever. In this unforgettable chronicle of war-time America and the battlefields of Europe, Daniel James Brown portrays the journey of Rudy Tokiwa, Fred Shiosaki, and Kats Miho, who volunteered for the 442nd Regimental Combat Team and were deployed to France, Germany, and Italy, where they were asked to do the near impossible. Brown also tells the story of these soldiers' parents, immigrants who were forced to submit to life in concentration camps on U.S. soil. Woven throughout is the chronicle of Gordon Hirabayashi, one of a cadre of patriotic resisters who stood up against their government in defense of their own rights. Whether fighting on battlefields or in courtrooms, these were Americans under unprecedented strain, doing what Americans do best—striving, resisting, pushing back, rising up, standing on principle, laying down their lives, and enduring.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Asian Armageddon, 1944–45 (War in the Far East Book 3) *




  








A gripping account of the final period of the war in the Asia Pacific during WWII.

The last installment of the War in the Far East trilogy, Asian Armageddon 1944-1945, continues and completes the narrative of the first two volumes, describing how a US-led coalition of nations battled Japan into submission through a series of cataclysmic encounters. Leyte Gulf, the biggest naval battle ever, was testimony to the paramount importance of controlling the ocean, as was the fact that the US Navy carried out the only successful submarine campaign in history, reducing Japan’s military and merchant navies to shadows of the former selves. Meanwhile, fighting continued in disparate geographic conditions on land, with the chaos of Imphal, the inferno of Manila, and the carnage of Iwo Jima forming some of the milestones on the bloody road to peace, sealed in Tokyo Bay in September 1945. The nuclear blasts at the end of the war made one observer feel as if he was ‘present at the creation.' Indeed, the participants in the events in the Asia Pacific in the mid-1940s were present at the creation of a new and dangerous world. It was a world where the stage was set for the Cold War and for international rivalries that last to this day, and a new constellation of powers emerged, with the outlines, just over the horizon, of a rising China.

War in the Far East is a trilogy of books comprising a general history of World War II in the Asia Pacific. Unlike other histories on the conflict it goes into its deep origins, beginning long before Pearl Harbor, and encompasses a far wider group of actors to produce the most complete account yet written on the subject and the first truly international treatment of this epic conflict. Author Peter Harmsen weaves together complex events into a revealing and entertaining narrative, including facets of the war that may be unknown even to avid readers of World War II history, from the mass starvation that cost the lives of millions across China, Indochina, and India to the war in sub-arctic conditions in the Aleutians. Harmsen pieces together the full range of perspectives, reflecting what war was like both at the top and on the ground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*On the Deck or in the Drink: A Naval Aviator's Story *




  







Brian Allen first went to sea as a naval aviation officer cadet aboard HMS Indefatigable in 1952, bound for Gibraltar. In 1954 he was appointed to Lossiemouth for fighter training and flew the Vampire T22. In December 1955 Brian joined 737 Squadron where he was attached to the Anti-Submarine Training Course flying the Fairey Barracuda. On completion he was destined to fly the then new Fairey Gannet twin turbo prop anti-submarine aircraft. July 1955, and now with 825 Squadron, saw his introduction of the new aircraft, a very different machine to the Barracuda. The Squadron joined HMS Albion on 10 January 1956, as she preceded down Channel in the company of her sister ship HMS Centaur, outwards bound for the Far East. After this tour was completed 825 Squadron was disbanded and Brian was transferred to 751 Squadron aboard HMS Warrior, an old WWII carrier with none of the latest facilities of his previous ship and on its final commission. However, his greatest shock was to discover that he would not be flying a Gannet, but the rather elderly Grumman Avenger, a very different airplane with a tail wheel and a piston engine. This would require a great change in take-off and landing technique.In February 1957 Warrior sailed west for the Panama Canal and thence into the Pacific where she and her aircraft would assist in Operation Grapple, the tests of Britain's first atomic bombs. During this operation Brian's adventures included dislodging the padre's kidney stone upon a catapult launch, denting the flight deck by a heavy landing and ditching close to the beach after an engine failure. Having converted to helicopters Brian was posted to 815 Squadron aboard HMS Albion in 1960 flying the Whirlwind Mk 7. During this posting he survived another ditching when his helicopter lost power and sunk. Having returned from a long Far Eastern voyage, Brian was now posted into The Helicopter Trials and Development Unit and it was whilst experimenting in a prototype Wasp that an accident, in which his crewman perished, was to injure him so severely that he was unable to fly again. He completed his commission as an Air Traffic Control Officer


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/30/22.

Currently $2.

*The Iraq War: Operation Iraqi Freedom 2003–2011 (Modern Warfare) *




  







The Iraq War is a visual record of the American-led Operation Iraqi Freedom of 2003, which resulted in the dramatic overthrow of dictator Saddam Hussein. In a striking sequence of photographs Anthony Tucker-Jones shows how this was achieved by the American and British armed forces in a lightning campaign of just two weeks. But the photographs also show the disastrous aftermath when the swift victory was undermined by the outbreak of the Iraqi insurgency - in the Shia south, in Baghdad and the Sunni Triangle, and in Fallujah where two ferocious battles were fought. The author, who is an expert on the Iraqi armed forces and has written extensively on the Iran-Iraq War and the Gulf War, gives a fascinating insight into the Iraqi army and air force and into the multitude of weapons systems Saddam purchased from around the world. He also looks at the failures on the American and British side - the flaws in the tactics that were used, the poor performance of some of the armoured fighting vehicles and at the reformed Iraqi armed forces who have now taken responsibility for security in the country. The Iraq War is a vivid photographic introduction to a conflict that has only just passed into history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/31/22.

Currently $1.

*The Intergalactic Interloper: a novel*




  








A neighborhood is turned upside down when an alien lands on a New York rooftop.

In this charming debut novel we meet the residents of an East Village block whose lives are thrown into turmoil by an extraterrestrial visitor. There's a wanna-be rock star, his eccentric rabbit-loving neighbor, a cursed superintendent, and a ghost-obsessed old woman, along with a remarkable cat. Their intersecting paths are all drawn up towards the otherworldly creature lurking overhead.

When Ollie spies a two-headed turtle from outer space on a nearby rooftop he wonders if he has lost his mind. His incredulous friends certainly think so. To make matters worse he lands in hot water at his bookstore day job and his cat has gone missing. His bandmate Zara offers to help him track down the troublesome feline, and they join forces with a nosy starlet to follow a trail of clues that leads them inexorably up toward a mysterious rooftop creature who would much prefer to remain hidden.

The Intergalactic Interloper is a lighthearted romp through a bohemian New York world, a one of a kind novel that is as memorable and interesting as it is fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Second Rebel (The First Sister trilogy Book 2) *




  








Linden A. Lewis returns with this next installment of The First Sister Trilogy, perfect for fans of Red Rising, The Handmaid’s Tale, and The Expanse.

Astrid has reclaimed her name and her voice, and now seeks to bring down the Sisterhood from within. Throwing herself into the lioness’ den, Astrid must confront and challenge the Aunts who run the Gean religious institution, but she quickly discovers that the business of politics is far deadlier than she ever expected.

Meanwhile, on an outlaw colony station deep in space, Hiro val Akira seeks to bring a dangerous ally into the rebellion. Whispers of a digital woman fuel Hiro’s search, but they are not the only person looking for this link to the mysterious race of Synthetics.

Lito sol Lucious continues to grow into his role as a lead revolutionary and is tasked with rescuing an Aster operative from deep within an Icarii prison. With danger around every corner, Lito, his partner Ofiera, and the newly freed operative must flee in order to keep dangerous secrets out of enemy hands.

Back on Venus, Lito’s sister Lucinia must carry on after her brother’s disappearance and accusation of treason by Icarii authorities. Despite being under the thumb of Souji val Akira, Lucinia manages to keep her nose clean…that is until an Aster revolutionary shows up with news about her brother’s fate, and an opportunity to join the fight.

This captivating, spellbinding second installment to The First Sister series picks up right where The First Sister left off and is a must-read for science fiction fans everywhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Junkyard Veterans (Junkyard Pirate Book 4) *




  








*With a price on their heads, grumpy old vets will risk everything to bring alien assassins to justice.*

Someone is killing off the old team of vets who repelled Earth’s first Korgul invasion. With the end of a war precious few even knew was happening, life’s been peaceful. Of course, Albert Jenkins isn’t a bit surprised when that peace is shattered by the sounds of rocket propelled grenades fired over the Georgia swamps. To make matters worse, when he reports the alien’s foiled attack to the Army, he’s ordered to keep things quiet and stop causing trouble.

The problem is AJ has only one gear and avoiding trouble isn’t in his makeup. So instead of sitting around and waiting for the next RPG to be tossed his way, he takes to the stars and starts tracking bounty hunters the only way he knows how – up close and personal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Battleship Leviathan: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Battleship: Leviathan Book 1)*




  








A derelict warship, ancient but still alive. A small team of humans fighting for all humanity.

Built for a time when the races were just finding their way to the stars, finding that they could dominate others. The galactic conquests created the arms race and the ancients, the Progenitors had to protect their own. They built a ship to drive the others away.

It worked. And it didn’t. The Progenitors abandoned the galaxy to the newcomers, leaving relics behind as monuments to their failure.

Humanity spread to the stars and ran headlong into the established races. A new war begins, and no one conducts war better than humanity except for the Blaze Collective.

The two go head-to-head while humanity frantically searches for something to give them an advantage. Ancient technology. The derelicts scattered across the galaxy. Gutted and useless.

Except for one, hidden in plain sight, close to Earth. Major Declan Payne takes his team aboard to find that the ship is no derelict, and it needs him as much as humanity needs it.

Battleship: Leviathan. A Doomsday Weapon whose only goal is peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Leviathan's War: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Battleship: Leviathan Book 2)*




  








One ship stood against many in a war that has lasted a thousand years…

The Blaze are getting their direction and technology from those who had driven the Progenitors from the galaxy.

The Vestrall.

Leviathan takes his select humans to the frontlines in Earth’s war with the Blaze Collective to collect intelligence on where to find the Vestrall. The Blaze aren’t forthcoming.

They go farther, a thousand light-years behind enemy lines to a planet that used to be important. It’s no longer the home of the Vestrall but of a biomechanical race that is little more than drones.

Payne is convinced that their information will lead Leviathan to the heart of the Vestrall for a final battle for primacy.
But they won’t give their knowledge easily. Their gods have commanded them to fight.

Because they carry a secret the Vestrall don’t want Leviathan to know.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Flotsam: Book One of the Peridot Shift *




  








Captain Talis just wants to keep her airship crew from starving, and maybe scrape up enough cash for some badly needed repairs. When an anonymous client offers a small fortune to root through a pile of atmospheric wreckage, it seems like an easy payday. The job yields an ancient ring, a forbidden secret, and a host of deadly enemies.

Now on the run from cultists with powerful allies, Talis needs to unload the ring as quickly as possible. Her desperate search for a buyer and the fallout from her discovery leads to a planetary battle between a secret society, alien forces, and even the gods themselves.

Talis and her crew have just one desperate chance to make things right before their potential big score destroys them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Counterstrike (Fleet Ops Book 2)*


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*




  








Trapped in a pocket universe…

After barely surviving the Brood’s first vicious assault, the battered human battle group must now take the fight to the enemy’s home systems.

Defeat is not an option. If Captain Husher and Admiral Iver can’t lead their people to victory, not only will those in the battle group perish – so will all of humanity.

A desperate counterstrike is their only hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: Discovery: Dead Endless*




  








A novel based upon the explosive Star Trek TV series!

The U.S.S. Discovery’s specialty is using its spore-based hub drive to jump great distances faster than any warp-faring vessel in Starfleet. To do this, Lieutenant Paul Stamets navigates the ship through the recently revealed mycelial network, a subspace domain Discovery can briefly transit but in which it cannot remain. After responding to a startling distress call originating from within the network, the Discovery crew find themselves trapped in an inescapable realm where they will surely perish unless their missing mycelial fuel is found or restored. Is the seemingly human man found alone and alive inside the network the Starfleet officer he claims to be, or an impostor created by alien intruders who hope to extract themselves from the mycelial plane at the expense of all lives aboard Discovery?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Soulhome (The Weirkey Chronicles Book 1) *




  








Betrayed. Murdered. Reborn. One last chance, to make it right. Theo's adventure ended with his mentor's hands around his neck. The betrayal cost him his friends, allies and everything he had built... but not his life. Though broken and powerless, Theo has one last chance to enter the Nine Worlds, wielding the knowledge and expertise of his first life. This time, he needs more than just power, he needs to unravel the deception that killed him once... and is coming for him again.

Reborn in the world of Tatian, the odds are stacked against Theo this time. Demons are crawling from the darkness, inter-dimensional travelers are working against him, and a shadowy conspiracy lies in wait to destroy him. Theo has a plan to gather allies and regain his power, but weakened from his rebirth, he'll have to survive long enough to enact it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*My Mother Was Nuts: A Memoir *




  








Most people know Penny Marshall as the director of Big and A League of Their Own. What they don’t know is her trailblazing career was a happy accident. In this funny and intimate memoir, Penny takes us from the stage of The Jackie Gleason Show in 1955 to Hollywood’s star-studded sets, offering up some hilarious detours along the way.

My Mother Was Nuts is an intimate backstage pass to Penny’s personal life, her breakout role on The Odd Couple, her exploits with Cindy Williams and John Belushi, and her travels across Europe with Art Garfunkel on the back of a motorcycle. We see Penny get married. And divorced. And married again (the second time to Rob Reiner). We meet a young Carrie Fisher, whose close friendship with Penny has spanned decades. And we see Penny at work with Tom Hanks, Mark Wahlberg, Whoopi Goldberg, Robert De Niro, and Whitney Houston.

Throughout it all, from her childhood spent tap dancing in the Bronx, to her rise as the star of Laverne & Shirley, Penny lived by simple rules: “try hard, help your friends, don’t get too crazy, and have fun.” With humor and heart, My Mother Was Nuts reveals there’s no one else quite like Penny Marshall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Violeta [English Edition]: A Novel*




  






NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • This sweeping novel from the author of A Long Petal of the Sea tells the epic story of Violeta Del Valle, a woman whose life spans one hundred years and bears witness to the greatest upheavals of the twentieth century.

“An immersive saga about a passion-filled life.”—People

Violeta comes into the world on a stormy day in 1920, the first girl in a family with five boisterous sons. From the start, her life is marked by extraordinary events, for the ripples of the Great War are still being felt, even as the Spanish flu arrives on the shores of her South American homeland almost at the moment of her birth.

Through her father’s prescience, the family will come through that crisis unscathed, only to face a new one as the Great Depression transforms the genteel city life she has known. Her family loses everything and is forced to retreat to a wild and beautiful but remote part of the country. There, she will come of age, and her first suitor will come calling.

She tells her story in the form of a letter to someone she loves above all others, recounting times of devastating heartbreak and passionate affairs, poverty and wealth, terrible loss and immense joy. Her life is shaped by some of the most important events of history: the fight for women’s rights, the rise and fall of tyrants, and ultimately not one, but two pandemics.

Through the eyes of a woman whose unforgettable passion, determination, and sense of humor carry her through a lifetime of upheaval, Isabel Allende once more brings us an epic that is both fiercely inspiring and deeply emotional.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Wild Justice: The Death and Resurrection of Capital Punishment in America *








A New York Times Book Review Editors' Choice


Drawing on never-before-published original source detail, the epic story of two of the most consequential, and largely forgotten, moments in Supreme Court history.

For two hundred years, the constitutionality of capital punishment had been axiomatic. But in 1962, Justice Arthur Goldberg and his clerk Alan Dershowitz dared to suggest otherwise, launching an underfunded band of civil rights attorneys on a quixotic crusade. In 1972, in a most unlikely victory, the Supreme Court struck down Georgia’s death penalty law in Furman v. Georgia. Though the decision had sharply divided the justices, nearly everyone, including the justices themselves, believed Furman would mean the end of executions in America.

Instead, states responded with a swift and decisive showing of support for capital punishment. As anxiety about crime rose and public approval of the Supreme Court declined, the stage was set in 1976 for Gregg v. Georgia, in which the Court dramatically reversed direction.

A Wild Justice is an extraordinary behind-the-scenes look at the Court, the justices, and the political complexities of one of the most racially charged and morally vexing issues of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Erotic Stories for Punjabi Widows: A Novel *




  








Reese Witherspoon’s Book Club Pick

A lively, sexy, and thought-provoking East-meets-West story about community, friendship, and women’s lives at all ages—a spicy and alluring mix of Together Tea and Calendar Girls.

Every woman has a secret life . . .

Nikki lives in cosmopolitan West London, where she tends bar at the local pub. The daughter of Indian immigrants, she’s spent most of her twenty-odd years distancing herself from the traditional Sikh community of her childhood, preferring a more independent (that is, Western) life. When her father’s death leaves the family financially strapped, Nikki, a law school dropout, impulsively takes a job teaching a "creative writing" course at the community center in the beating heart of London’s close-knit Punjabi community.

Because of a miscommunication, the proper Sikh widows who show up are expecting to learn basic English literacy, not the art of short-story writing. When one of the widows finds a book of sexy stories in English and shares it with the class, Nikki realizes that beneath their white dupattas, her students have a wealth of fantasies and memories. Eager to liberate these modest women, she teaches them how to express their untold stories, unleashing creativity of the most unexpected—and exciting—kind.

As more women are drawn to the class, Nikki warns her students to keep their work secret from the Brotherhood, a group of highly conservative young men who have appointed themselves the community’s "moral police." But when the widows’ gossip offers shocking insights into the death of a young wife—a modern woman like Nikki—and some of the class erotica is shared among friends, it sparks a scandal that threatens them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Secret Lives of the First Ladies: What Your Teachers Never Told You About the Women of the White House *




  








American history has never been so fasciating than in this collection of biographies about the secrets, scandals, and trivia of the first ladies of the United States

Whether she’s a leading lady, loyal spouse, or lightning rod for scandal, the First Lady of the United States has always been in the spotlight—and in 2017 that was truer than ever. This revised and expanded edition from Quirk’s best-selling Secret Lives series features outrageous and uncensored profiles of the women of the White House, from Martha Washington to Melania Trump, it comes complete with hundreds of little-known, politically incorrect, and downright wacko facts. Did you know that:

• Dolley Madison loved to chew tobacco
• Mary Todd Lincoln conducted séances on a regular basis
• Eleanor Roosevelt and Ellen Wilson both carried guns
• Jacqueline Kennedy spent $121,000 on her wardrobe in a single year
• Betty Ford liked to chat on CB radios—her handle was “First Mama”

With chapters on every woman who’s ever made it to the White House, Secret Lives of the First Ladies tackles all the tough questions that other history books are afraid to ask: How many of these women owned slaves? Which ones were cheating on their husbands? And why was Eleanor Roosevelt serving hot dogs to the King and Queen of England? American history was never this much fun in school!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Thursday Murder Club: A Novel (A Thursday Murder Club Mystery Book 1) *




  








A New York Times bestseller | Soon to be a major motion picture from Steven Spielberg at Amblin Entertainment

“Witty, endearing and greatly entertaining.” —Wall Street Journal

“Don’t trust anyone, including the four septuagenarian sleuths in Osman’s own laugh-out-loud whodunit.” —Parade

Four septuagenarians with a few tricks up their sleeves
A female cop with her first big case
A brutal murder
Welcome to...
THE THURSDAY MURDER CLUB

In a peaceful retirement village, four unlikely friends meet weekly in the Jigsaw Room to discuss unsolved crimes; together they call themselves the Thursday Murder Club.

When a local developer is found dead with a mysterious photograph left next to the body, the Thursday Murder Club suddenly find themselves in the middle of their first live case.

As the bodies begin to pile up, can our unorthodox but brilliant gang catch the killer, before it's too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE BOX HILL KILLER an absolutely gripping mystery and suspense thriller (Detective Rob Miller Mysteries Book 4) *




  








Twelve years ago, Noah Palmer went for a bike ride and never came home. His body is found in the Box Hill woods, a five-pointed star carved in his chest. He is the fourth victim of a serial killer who has never been caught.

Now, a young woman is involved in a shooting outside Harrods in central London. Her DNA shows a familial match to the Box Hill cold case.

Detective Rob Miller leads the investigation. But there’s not much to go on. Just when he thinks he’s got a lead, the case is turned on its head.

To solve this mystery, Rob’s going to have to go off-book, potentially putting his career — and already complicated love life — on the line.

Can he stop the Box Hill killer?

A TWIST IN EVERY CHAPTER — YOU WON’T BE ABLE TO PUT DOWN THIS UNSTOPPABLE CRIME MYSTERY.

This gripping page-turner is perfect for fans of Helen H. Durrant, James Oswald, Joy Ellis, Angela Marsons, L.J. Ross, Alex Smith and J.M. Dalgliesh.

MEET THE DETECTIVE
DI ROB MILLER
Detective Inspector Rob Miller of the Met is finally given his first case as Senior Investigating Officer. For an ambitious, young detective, this is a dream come true. He’s gunning for promotion, and will do anything for his job, but can he also keep his personal life in check?

THE SETTING
The Murder Investigation Team is based out of leafy Putney, with its overgrown often-flooded riverbanks. One way the river leads into central London, the other out into the countryside. It’s an idyllic setting that masks a criminal underworld.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl in Cabin 13 (Emma Griffin® FBI Mystery Book 1) *




  








Knock…Knock…
When Emma finds a dead body on her porch with her name written on the dead man's hand she uncovers a sinister clue to the mystery that has haunted her since childhood.

FBI agent Emma Griffin is sent undercover to the small sleepy town of Feathered Nest to uncover the truth behind the strings of disappearances that has left the town terrified.
To Emma there is nothing that can lay buried forever. Even though her own childhood has been plagued by deaths and disappearances.
Her mother’s death, her father’s disappearance, and her boyfriend’s disappearance. The only cases that she hasn’t solved.
Her obsession with finding out the truth behind her past was what led her to join the FBI.

Now, she must face what may be her biggest case. In Cabin 13 there lies an uneasy feeling. The feeling of her movements being watched.
When a knock on her door revealed a body on her porch and her name written on a piece of paper in the dead man’s hand.
Suddenly her worlds collide.
With the past still haunting her, Emma must fight past her own demons to stop the body count from rising.
The woods have secrets. And this idyllic town has dark and murderous ones.
Either she reveals them or risk them claiming her too.

In Feathered Nest, nothing is what it seems.
The Girl in Cabin 13 is about to find out that the dead may have secrets of their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Superstitions and Apparitions (The Sisters, Texas Mystery Series Book 13)*




  








*Superstitions? Ghosts? Or a twisted sense of greed? Book 13 of the award-winning The Sisters, Texas Mystery Series.*

Madison deCordova has another quirky assignment. This time, a highly superstitious client wants her to spend seven days and seven nights in a newly inherited house to declare it ‘haunt-free.’ With an address like 1313 Omen Lane, he’s not taking any chances. She can bring along her husband, but no black cats allowed.
Madison and Brash soon realize why the job pays so well. On their first night there, a high-pitch scream breaks through the stillness. Rumors of ghosts, haunting folklore, and a family curse swirl.

As if that's not hair-raising enough, Maddy's brought along her geriatric sidekicks for the week. With Granny Bert, Miss Sybil, Virgie, and even Wanda Shanks in tow, the shenanigans—and the dangers—are endless.
Is the curse real? Does the ghost of La Llorona really exist? They have seven days and seven nights to separate fact from fiction, and to expose the twisted truth behind the local myths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pray for Mercy: A totally gripping and unputdownable crime thriller (Detectives Kane and Alton Book 14)*




  








Her heart races as a noise from downstairs wakes her. She checks every room in her small home, but it’s not until she returns to the safety of her bedroom does she see movement. She’s not alone. And nobody can help her now…

Writing scrawled on the wall of Sheriff Jenna Alton’s office overnight leads her and her deputy David Kane to a secluded house on the outskirts of town. Inside, Jenna is devastated to find a much-loved local resident lying in a pool of blood, stab wounds covering her lifeless body. What monster would attack a defenseless woman living alone?

With no trace of the killer at the scene, the deadly message written on Jenna’s door is her only clue. But as the small town grieves, it leads her to a contractor who recently had access to the woman’s home. She races to interview him, only to discover the wreck of a car on a steep mountain road with another dead woman inside.

Jenna knows the victims were friends and regularly went to church together. She thinks a twisted killer has been watching them, waiting for the perfect time to strike. But before she can make her next move, one of her own team is found unconscious and covered in the blood of a third female victim—a knife inches away from his hand.

Pulse racing, Jenna questions her shaken deputy, who can’t explain why he was in the woman’s house. Could he really be a killer, or is someone playing an evil game? The clock ticks to uncover a dark secret that connects all three victims, but can she work it out before another innocent life is taken?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Killer Clown: The John Wayne Gacy Murders *




  








The “chilling” story of America's most notorious serial killer by the man who helped catch him—now updated with the latest DNA findings (Nashville Banner).

He was a model citizen. A hospital volunteer. And one of the most sadistic serial killers of all time. But few people could see the cruel monster beneath the colorful clown makeup that John Gacy wore to entertain children in his Chicago suburb. Few could imagine what lay buried beneath his house of horrors—until a teenaged boy disappeared before Christmas in 1978, leading prosecutor Terry Sullivan on the greatest manhunt of his career.

Reconstructing the investigation—from records of violence in Gacy's past, to the gruesome discovery of twenty-nine corpses of abused boys in Gacy's crawlspace and four others found in the nearby river—Sullivan's shocking eyewitness account takes you where few true crime books ever go: inside the heart of a serial murder investigation and trial.

This updated edition features new revelations that have emerged using DNA evidence to confirm the identities of additional victims—and sixteen pages of dramatic photos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Treachery in Death (In Death, Book 32) *




  








In this thriller in the #1 New York Times bestselling phenomenon, Eve Dallas tracks down those who break the law—including the ones sworn to uphold it.

Detective Eve Dallas and her partner, Peabody, are following up on a senseless crime—an elderly grocery owner killed by three stoned punks for nothing more than kicks and snacks. This is Peabody’s first case as primary detective—good thing she learned from the master.

But soon Peabody stumbles upon a trickier situation. After a hard workout, she’s all alone in the locker room when the gym door clatters open, and—while hiding inside a shower stall trying not to make a sound—she overhears two fellow officers arguing. It doesn’t take long to realize they’re both crooked—guilty not just of corruption but of murder. Now Peabody, Eve, and Eve’s husband, Roarke, are trying to get the hard evidence they need to bring down the dirty cops—knowing all the while that the two are willing to kill to keep their secret.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Sacrificial Man: A Thriller *




  








When Probation Officer Cate Austin is given her new assignment, she faces the highest-profile case of her career. Alice Mariani is charged with assisted suicide and Cate must recommend a sentence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Range Detectives *




  








In this western series opener by two bestselling authors, two frontier detectives solve the bloodiest crimes with bravado, brains, and bullets blazing.
HOMICIDE ON THE RANGE

A killer is on the loose in the Arizona Territory. One by one, Tonto Basin ranchers are being murdered for their livestock—and the Cattle Raisers Association has hired two range detectives to catch the culprit. From the looks of them, Stovepipe Stewart and Wilbur Coleman are just another pair of high plains drifters. But with their razor-sharp detective skills and rare talent for trouble, they’re the last remaining hope for one young cowboy who’s been arrested for the murders. Stovepipe and Wilbur believe the boy is innocent. In short order the trail of clues leads to a secret canyon hideout, and the duo find themselves in the middle of an all-out range war—with the dirtiest gang of cutthroats, thieves, and outlaws the West has ever known…

There’s just one mystery left to solve: How will they get out of this alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Uncaged (The Singular Menace, 1) (The Singular Menace Series) *




  








A New York Times bestseller!

John Sandford and Michele Cook debut a high-octane thriller series about a ruthless corporation, unspeakable experiments, and a fight to expose the truth. Perfect for fans of James Dashner's The Maze Runner.

Shay Remby arrives in Hollywood with $58 and a handmade knife, searching for her brother, Odin.

Odin’s a brilliant hacker but a bit of a loose cannon. He and a group of radical animal-rights activists hit a Singular Corp. research lab in Eugene, Oregon. The raid was a disaster, but Odin escaped with a set of highly encrypted flash drives and a post-surgical dog.

When Shay gets a frantic 3 a.m. phone call from Odin—talking about evidence of unspeakable experiments, and a ruthless corporation, and how he must hide—she’s concerned. When she gets a menacing visit from Singular’s security team, she knows: her brother’s a dead man walking.

What Singular doesn’t know—yet—is that 16-year-old Shay is every bit as ruthless as their security force, and she will burn Singular to the ground, if that’s what it takes to save her brother.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Spark of Life: Electricity in the Human Body *








"This is a wonderful book. Frances Ashcroft has a rare gift for making difficult subjects accessible and fascinating." —Bill Bryson, author of The Body: A Guide for Occupants


What happens during a heart attack? Can someone really die of fright? What is death, anyway? How does electroshock treatment affect the brain? What is consciousness? The answers to these questions lie in the electrical signals constantly traveling through our bodies, driving our thoughts, our movements, and even the beating of our hearts.


The history of how scientists discovered the role of electricity in the human body is a colorful one, filled with extraordinary personalities, fierce debates, and brilliant experiments. Moreover, present-day research on electricity and ion channels has created one of the most exciting fields in science, shedding light on conditions ranging from diabetes and allergies to cystic fibrosis, migraines, and male infertility. With inimitable wit and a clear, fresh voice, award-winning researcher Frances Ashcroft weaves together compelling real-life stories with the latest scientific findings, giving us a spectacular account of the body electric.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The World Crisis: 1911–1914 (Winston S. Churchill World Crisis Collection) *




  








The causes of the Great War are examined in this first volume of the series that is “essential reading, as fresh and compelling as ever” (Jon Meacham, bestselling author of Franklin and Winston).

An absorbing history of the outbreak of World War I from a true insider’s point of view, the first volume of Winston S. Churchill’s five-volume The World Crisis is unsurpassed as both a historical and personal account of the earth-shaking events leading up to WWI. Beginning in 1911, when Churchill was First Lord of the Admiralty, this report is based on thousands of his personal letters and memos.

Churchill’s epic series opens with a chilling description of the Agadir Crisis, and provides an in-depth account of naval clashes in the Dardanelles, one of Churchill’s major military failures. It takes readers from the fierce bloodshed of the Gallipoli campaign to the tide-turning battles of Jutland and Verdun—as well as the United States’ entry into the combat theatre. Written in powerful prose by a great leader who would also go on to receive a Nobel Prize in Literature, The World Crisis, 1911–1914 provides a perspective you won’t find anywhere else: a dynamic insider’s account of events that would shape the outcome of modern history.

“Whether as a statesman or an author, Churchill was a giant; and The World Crisis towers over most other books about the Great War.” —David Fromkin, author of A Peace to End All Peace


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Plots Against Hitler *




  








The first definitive account of the anti-Nazi underground in Germany: “Superb” (Publishers Weekly).

In 1933, Adolf Hitler became chancellor of Germany. A year later, all political parties but the Nazis had been outlawed, freedom of the press was but a memory, and Hitler’s dominance seemed complete. Yet over the next few years, an unlikely cadre of conspirators emerged—schoolteachers, politicians, theologians, even a carpenter—who would try repeatedly to end the Führer’s genocidal reign. This dramatic account is history at its most suspenseful, revealing the full story of those noble, ingenious, but ultimately failed efforts.

Orbach’s fresh research offers profound new insight into the conspirators’ methods, motivations, fears, and hopes. We’ve had no idea until now how close they came—several times—to succeeding. The Plots Against Hitler fundamentally alters our view of World War II and sheds bright—even redemptive—light on its darkest days.

“A riveting narrative of the organization, conspiracy, and sacrifices made by those who led the resistance against Hitler. Orbach deftly analyzes the mixed motives, moral ambiguities and organizational vulnerability that marked their work, while reminding us forcefully of their essential bravery and rightness. And he challenges us to ask whether we would have summoned the same courage.” —Charles S. Maier, professor of history, Harvard University, and author of Among Empires


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Future of War: A History *




  








An award-winning military historian, professor, and political adviser delivers the definitive story of warfare in all its guises and applications, showing what has driven and continues to drive this uniquely human form of political violence.

Questions about the future of war are a regular feature of political debate, strategic analysis, and popular fiction. Where should we look for new dangers? What cunning plans might an aggressor have in mind? What are the best forms of defense? How might peace be preserved or conflict resolved?

From the French rout at Sedan in 1870 to the relentless contemporary insurgencies in Iraq and Afghanistan, Lawrence Freedman, a world-renowned military thinker, reveals how most claims from the military futurists are wrong. But they remain influential nonetheless.

Freedman shows how those who have imagined future war have often had an idealized notion of it as confined, brief, and decisive, and have regularly taken insufficient account of the possibility of long wars-hence the stubborn persistence of the idea of a knockout blow, whether through a dashing land offensive, nuclear first strike, or cyberattack. He also notes the lack of attention paid to civil wars until the West began to intervene in them during the 1990s, and how the boundaries between peace and war, between the military, the civilian, and the criminal are becoming increasingly blurred.

Freedman's account of a century and a half of warfare and the (often misconceived) thinking that precedes war is a challenge to hawks and doves alike, and puts current strategic thinking into a bracing historical perspective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*They Dared Return: The True Story of Jewish Spies Behind the Lines in Nazi Germany *



  






At the height of World War II, with the Third Reich's final solution in full operation, a small group of Jews who had barely escaped the Nazis did the unthinkable: They went back. Spies now, these men took on a dangerous mission behind enemy lines. They Dared Return is their story—a tale of adventure, espionage, love, and revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Conversations with Major Dick Winters: Life Lessons from the Commander of the Band of Brothers*




  








On the hellish battlefields of World War II Europe, Major Dick Winters led his Easy Company—the now-legendary Band of Brothers—from the confusion and chaos of the D-Day invasion to the final capture of Hitler’s Eagle’s Nest.

Winters was a quiet, reluctant hero whose modesty and strength drew the admiration of not only his men, but millions worldwide. Now comes the story of his last years as witnessed and experienced by his good friend Cole C. Kingseed.

Kingseed shares the formative experiences that made Winters such an effective leader. He addresses Winters’s experiences and leadership during the war, his intense, unbreakable devotion to his men, his search for peace both without and within after the war, and how fame forced him to make adjustments to an international audience of well-wishers and admirers, even as he attempted to leave a lasting legacy before joining his fallen comrades. Following Winters’s death on January 2, 2011, the outpouring of grief and adulation for one of this nation’s preeminent leaders of character, courage, and competence showed just how much of an impact Dick Winters left on the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/31/22.

Currently $2.

*An Illustrated Manual of Sniper Skills*




  







This heavily illustrated manual provides a timely, in-depth review of the art of sniping in war and anti-terrorist environments. Drawing on a vast, firsthand knowledge of sniper skills, former British Army sniper and sniper instructor Mark Spicer describes the role of the sniper in peace and in war, in reconnaissance and counter-surveillance, in cities, in vehicles, at night and by day.

He presents crucial information about training and equipment, judgment and positioning, details of great relevance to professional marksmen, both military and law enforcement. This comprehensive manual will also be of interest to hunters, weapons enthusiasts, competition shooters, and paintball participants.The book is complimented by 280 full colour illustrations, diagrams, and related information.


----------



## CS

Currently $2.99

*Wonder*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER •Millions of people have fallen in love with Auggie Pullman, an ordinary boy with an extraordinary face—who shows us that kindness brings us together no matter how far apart we are.Read the book that inspired the Choose Kind movement, a major motion picture, and the critically acclaimed graphic novel White Bird.*

_I won't describe what I look like. Whatever you're thinking, it's probably worse._

August Pullman was born with a facial difference that, up until now, has prevented him from going to a mainstream school. Starting 5th grade at Beecher Prep, he wants nothing more than to be treated as an ordinary kid—but his new classmates can’t get past Auggie’s extraordinary face. Beginning from Auggie’s point of view and expanding to include his classmates, his sister, her boyfriend, and others, the perspectives converge to form a portrait of one community’s struggle with empathy, compassion, and acceptance. In a world where bullying among young people is an epidemic, this is a refreshing new narrative full of heart and hope.

R.J. Palacio has called her debut novel “a meditation on kindness” —indeed, every reader will come away with a greater appreciation for the simple courage of friendship. Auggie is a hero to root for, a diamond in the rough who proves that you can’t blend in when you were born to stand out.


----------



## CS

Currently $1.99

*Chomp*



  






*In this hysterical #1 New York Times bestseller, one kid has to wrangle gators, snakes, bats that bite, and a reality show host gone rogue! This is Carl Hiaasen's Florida—where the creatures are wild and the people are wilder! *

When Wahoo Cray’s dad—a professional animal wrangler—takes a job with a reality TV show called Expedition Survival!, Wahoo figures he'll have to do a bit of wrangling himself to keep his father from killing Derek Badger, the show's inept and egotistical star. But the job keeps getting more complicated: Derek Badger insists on using wild animals for his stunts; and Wahoo's acquired a shadow named Tuna—a girl who's sporting a shiner courtesy of her father and needs a place to hide out.

They've only been on location in the Everglades for a day before Derek gets bitten by a bat and goes missing in a storm. Search parties head out and promptly get lost themselves. And then Tuna's dad shows up with a gun . . .

It's anyone's guess who will actually survive Expedition Survival. . .

“Only in Florida—and in the fiction of its native son Carl Hiaasen—does a dead iguana fall from a palm tree and kill somebody.” —_New York Post_

“Chomp is a delightful laugh-out-loud sendup of the surreality of TV that will be enjoyed by readers of all ages.” —_Los Angeles Times_


----------



## CS

Currently 99 cents

*Vatican Championship Wrestling (VCW Book 1)




  




**

HEAVEN VS HELL, LIVE ON PAY-PER VIEW!*

After a demonic possession at the biggest wrestling show of the year, the Vatican sends exorcist Gabriel Blackwell to infiltrate the company, pose as a wrestler, and expel the demon. Blackwell has a complicated history with the wrestling business and must adapt or die, fighting for his soul on Pay-Per-View.

*Vatican Championship Wrestling is a fast paced pulp novel with non-stop action! An all-out battle between good and evil with the squared-circle as the stage!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/01/22.

Currently $1.

*A Quiet Rebellion: Guilt (Numoeath Series Book 1) *




  








When infectious paranormal powers aren't a gift but a threat to society, a man's conscience leads him into increasing trouble as he opposes a corrupt official.

Convoy captain Jonathan has a guilty secret: he killed a traveller who was cursed while under his protection. The killing wasn't to defend the innocent, but to hide governmental employment of curse victims—like Jonathan—who have developed paranormal powers.

To assuage his guilt, he bends the rules to help another, younger victim. His growing fatherly affection for her leaves him vulnerable to pressure from an unethical researcher. Can he navigate the bureaucratic web, do his duty and still keep his conscience intact?

This is the first book in the Numoeath trilogy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Red Exile: Getaway: Science Fiction Thriller (Mysteries Of Mars Book 1)*




  








In a pulse-quickening science fiction thriller, colonist Jimmy Ray and airwoman Malika El Alami confront a disastrous conspiracy.

Mars, sand refinery, 2102. As colonist Jimmy Ray wants to secure a harvester from a fatal sandstorm, he collapses due to foreign memories. His colleague Malika saves his life at the last moment—in a heroic act.
At the infirmary, he makes an astounding discovery, so he starts to doubt the health program of his employer. Why is medication given weekly to the colonists? And why does he only vaguely remember the time before his flight to Mars? Is he truly a volunteer for this dangerous mission?

Together Jimmy and Malika flee the refinery to find the truth—but soon they don't know what's more dangerous: their employer, the lost memories, or the relentlessness of the Red Planet . . .

Red Exile: Getaway is a fast-paced roller-coaster ride of a science fiction thriller filled with passion and mystery as the workers on Mars race against time to remember their pasts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.50

*Into the Fire (Rise of the Republic Book 5) *




  








Ultimately, the decisions of the admirals...

...were the Viceroy's responsibility.

Could the losses have been avoided?

Down on Alfheim, the situation was dire. Some brave men and women had to be left behind for the greater good. Viceroy Miles Hunt, gutted by the losses, needed to stay focused. A Titan-class warship, the Freedom, could be the key to victory, if it were fully operational with a trained crew.

It was not.

Could Miles find another ally to be a wild card?

Sam, the medical Synth, faced something the programmers never expected--a moment where the only option was to break free of the code. The battle was fierce and there didn't seem to be a way out, until Sam came up with a plan.

Would it save them?

The Republic needed a big win, one that would force peace, but they might have underestimated the resolve of the Zodarks. The superships were on the way, but time wasn't on their side.

The tide of the war had shifted.

You'll love this fifth installment of the Rise of the Republic series because this gripping story of survival and grit will have you sitting on the edge of your seat until the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Firefly - Big Damn Hero *




  








The original novel tying into the critically acclaimed and much-missed Firefly series from creator Joss Whedon.

The Battle of Serenity Valley was the turning point that led the Independents to their defeat at the hands of the Alliance. Yet the Browncoats had held the valley for weeks against all odds, before being ordered to lay down their arms. Command stated they refused to send in airpower because the ground war was "too hot." But the soldiers who were there insist that was not true...

While picking up a new cargo on Persephone, Captain Malcolm Reynolds is kidnapped by a bunch of embittered veteran Browncoats who suspect him of sabotaging the Independents during the war. As the rest of the crew struggle to locate him, Mal is placed on trial for his life, fighting compelling evidence that someone did indeed betray them to the Alliance all those years ago. As old comrades and old rivals crawl out of the woodwork, Mal must prove his innocence, but his captors are desperate and destitute, and will settle for nothing less than the culprit's blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Firefly - The Magnificent Nine *




  








The second original novel tying into the critically acclaimed and much-missed Firefly series from creator Joss Whedon.

An old flame of Jayne Cobb's, Temperance McCloud, sends a message to Serenity, begging him for help. She lives on the arid, far-flung world of Tethys, and bandits are trying to overrun her town to gain control of their water supply: the only thing standing between its people and dustbowl ruin. Jayne tries to persuade the Serenity crew to join the fight, but it is only when he offers Vera, his favourite gun, as collateral that Mal realises he's serious.

When the Serenity crew land at a hardscrabble desert outpost called Coogan's Bluff, they discover two things: an outlaw gang with an almost fanatical devotion to their leader who will stop at nothing to get what they want, and that Temperance is singlehandedly raising a teenage daughter, born less than a year after Temperance and Jayne broke up. A daughter by the name of Jane McCloud...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The World of Tiers Volume Two: Behind the Walls of Terra, The Lavalite World, Red Orc's Rage, and More Than Fire *




  








From a multiple Hugo Award winner: Four more novels in a brilliantly imaginative series.

In the second half of the World of Tiers series, Kickaha embarks on a journey to the eternally shifting landscape of the Lavalite World of Lord Urthona—and the ultimate clash with his arch nemesis.

On Earth, Kickaha and the Lord Anana pursue a rogue Beller called Thabuuz. They thought they had wiped out the last of the biolab-generated artificial intelligences created by the Lords, but it seems one has escaped through a portal to Southern California. Thabuuz must be found before he can spawn more Bellers and revive their war against the Lords. But even though he came from Earth fifty years ago, Kickaha no longer recognizes his former home, now ruled by a hostile Lord known as the Red Orc.

Leaving an unwelcoming Earth, Kickaha is trapped on the strange planet he thinks of as Lavalite World, and the only way out is a single gate, located inside Urthona’s palace. But the stronghold moves as readily as the dangerous terrain, making survival an unlikely prospect.

After facing harrowing challenges and finally returning home to the World of Tiers, Kickaha is led into one last trap. He’ll have to confront the fearsome enemy who has been hunting him all along—and the fate of the pocket universes lies in the balance.

This omnibus contains the author’s preferred text of the novels Behind the Walls of Terra and Lavalite World, reprinted from the limited edition volumes published by Phantasia Press.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*We've Always Had Paris...and Provence: A Scrapbook of Our Life in France *




  








Patricia Wells, long recognized as the leading American authority on French food, and her husband, Walter, live the life in France that many of us have often fantasized about. After more than a quarter century, they are as close to being accepted as "French" as any non-natives can be. In this delightful memoir they share in two voices their experiences—the good, the bad, and the funny—offering a charming and evocative account of their beloved home and some of the wonderful people they have met along the way. Full of the flavor and color of the couple's adopted country, this tandem memoir reflects on the life that France has made possible for them and explores how living abroad has shaped their relationship.

Written in lyrical, sensuous prose and filled with anecdotes, insights, and endearing snapshots of Walter and Patricia over the years, We've Always Had Paris . . . and Provence beautifully conveys the nuances of the French and their culture as only a practiced observer can. Literally a moveable feast to be savored and shared, including more than thirty recipes that will delight readers and cooks alike, the couple's valentine to France and to each other is delicious in every way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Giver of Stars: A Novel *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER | A REESE WITHERSPOON X HELLO SUNSHINE BOOK CLUB PICK
“A great narrative about personal strength and really captures how books bring communities together.” —Reese Witherspoon
From the author of The Last Letter from Your Lover, now a major motion picture on Netflix, a breathtaking story of five extraordinary women and their remarkable journey through the mountains of Kentucky and beyond in Depression-era America

Alice Wright marries handsome American Bennett Van Cleve, hoping to escape her stifling life in England. But small-town Kentucky quickly proves equally claustrophobic, especially living alongside her overbearing father-in-law. So when a call goes out for a team of women to deliver books as part of Eleanor Roosevelt’s new traveling library, Alice signs on enthusiastically.

The leader, and soon Alice's greatest ally, is Margery, a smart-talking, self-sufficient woman who's never asked a man's permission for anything. They will be joined by three other singular women who become known as the Packhorse Librarians of Kentucky.

What happens to them--and to the men they love--becomes an unforgettable drama of loyalty, justice, humanity, and passion. These heroic women refuse to be cowed by men or by convention. And though they face all kinds of dangers in a landscape that is at times breathtakingly beautiful, at others brutal, they’re committed to their job: bringing books to people who have never had any, arming them with facts that will change their lives.

Based on a true story rooted in America’s past, The Giver of Stars is unparalleled in its scope and epic in its storytelling. Funny, heartbreaking, enthralling, it is destined to become a modern classic--a richly rewarding novel of women’s friendship, of true love, and of what happens when we reach beyond our grasp for the great beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Unthinkable: Who Survives When Disaster Strikes - and Why *




  








Discover how human beings react to danger—and what makes the difference between life and death

“Fascinating and useful . . . [shows that] the most important variable in an emergency is your own behavior.”—The New York Times

Today, nine out of ten Americans live in places at significant risk of earthquakes, hurricanes, tornadoes, terrorism, or other disasters. Tomorrow, some of us will have to make split-second choices to save ourselves and our families. How will we react? What will it feel like? Will we be heroes or victims?

In her quest to answer these questions, award-winning journalist Amanda Ripley traces human responses to some of recent history’s epic disasters, from the explosion of the Mont Blanc munitions ship in 1917–one of the biggest explosions before the invention of the atomic bomb–to the journeys of the 15,000 people who found their way out of the World Trade Center on September 11, 2001. To understand the science behind the stories, Ripley turns to leading brain scientists, trauma psychologists, and other disaster experts. She even has her own brain examined by military researchers and experiences, through realistic simulations, what it might be like to survive a plane crash into the ocean or to escape a raging fire.

Ripley comes back with precious wisdom about the surprising humanity of crowds, the elegance of the brain’s fear circuits, and the stunning inadequacy of many of our evolutionary responses. Most unexpectedly, she discovers the brain’s ability to do much, much better–with just a little help.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Tourist is Toast: A Humorous Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Sedona Spirit Cozy Mysteries Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*





  








*A tourist is shoved from a cliff. It’s up to an unruly ghost to solve the murder.*

When Bernie and her ghostly grandmother, Ruby, witness the killing of a tourist from a far, they find themselves ensnared in a vengeful group of suspects, each having an excellent motive for pushing the man to his death.

Deputy Adam Gallagher has been assigned to solve the case. The problem? No one is talking. When Ruby approaches Bernie with a secret plan to nail the murderer and help Adam, she reluctantly agrees.

As Bernie and Ruby do their part to assist Adam, Bernie realizes the case is far more complicated than anyone thought. Unraveling it may put them all in danger. Can she find the murderer and get the dead man justice before the killer gets to her first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*One Taste Too Many (A Sarah Blair Mystery Book 1) *




  








For culinary challenged Sarah Blair, there’s only one thing scarier than cooking from scratch—murder!

Married at eighteen, divorced at twenty-eight, Sarah Blair reluctantly swaps her luxury lifestyle for a cramped studio apartment and a law firm receptionist job in the tired hometown she never left. With nothing much to show for the last decade but her feisty Siamese cat, RahRah, and some clumsy domestic skills, she’s the polar opposite of her bubbly twin, Emily—an ambitious chef determined to take her culinary ambitions to the top at a local gourmet restaurant . . .

Sarah knew starting over would be messy. But things fall apart completely when her ex drops dead, seemingly poisoned by Emily’s award-winning rhubarb crisp. Now, with RahRah wanted by the woman who broke up her marriage and Emily wanted by the police for murder, Sarah needs to figure out the right recipe to crack the case before time runs out. Unfortunately, for a gal whose idea of good china is floral paper plates, catching the real killer and living to tell about it could mean facing a fate worse than death—being in the kitchen!

Includes quick and easy recipes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Wedding Cake Murder (Hannah Swensen Book 19) *




  








Hannah Swensen’s getting married—but first she has to solve the murder of a notorious celebrity chef—in this entry in the New York Times-bestselling series.

Folks in Lake Eden, Minnesota, may have had their doubts, but at long last, Hannah Swensen is getting married! And her excitement only grows when she learns the man of her dreams will be able to join her on her trip to New York City for the Food Channel’s dessert chef contest. They get a taste of the Big Apple before Hannah wins the Hometown Challenge—and the producers bring all the contestants to Lake Eden to tape the remainder of the show.

It’s nerve-wracking enough being judged by Alain Duquesne, a celebrity chef with a nasty reputation. But it’s even more chilling to find him stabbed to death in the Lake Eden Inn’s walk-in cooler—before he’s even had a chance to taste Hannah’s Butterscotch Sugar Cookies! Now Hannah has not only lost her advantage, she’ll have to solve a mystery with more layers than a five-tiered wedding cake…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Caramel Pecan Roll Murder: A Delicious Culinary Cozy Mystery (A Hannah Swensen Mystery Book 25)*




  








In this scrumptious new read in the blockbuster series packed with delightful recipes from a beloved New York Times bestselling author, baker Hannah Swensen is tempted by a high-profile tournament in Lake Eden that quickly turns deadly…

“A good puzzle, lots of delicious recipes…Fluke reinforces her place as the queen of culinary cozies.” —Publishers Weekly

Embracing a sweet escape from her usual routine at The Cookie Jar, Hannah gets asked for her help in baking pastries at the local inn for a flashy fishing competition with big prizes and even bigger names. But the fun stops when she spots a runway boat on the water and, on board, the lifeless body of the event’s renowned celebrity spokesperson…

Famed TV show host Sonny Bowman wasn’t humble about his ability to reel in winning catches, and no one knew that better than his tragically overworked sidekick, Joey. Did Joey finally take bloody revenge on his pompous boss—or was Sonny killed by a jealous contestant?

With goodies to bake and a mess of fresh challenges mixed into her personal life, it’s either sink or swim as Hannah joins forces with her sister, Andrea, to catch a clever culprit before another unsuspecting victim goes belly up…


Features Over a Dozen Cookie and Dessert Recipes from The Cookie Jar!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Four Cuts Too Many (A Sarah Blair Mystery Book 4) *




  








Sarah Blair gets an education in slicing and dicing when someone in culinary school serves up a main corpse in Wheaton, Alabama . . .

Between working as a law firm receptionist, reluctantly pitching in as co-owner of her twin sister’s restaurant, and caretaking for her regal Siamese RahRah and rescue dog Fluffy, Sarah has no time to enjoy life’s finer things. Divorced and sort-of dating, she’s considering going back to school. But as a somewhat competent sleuth, Sarah’s more suited for criminal justice than learning how many ways she can burn a meal.

Although she wouldn’t mind learning some knife skills from her sous chef, Grace Winston. An adjunct instructor who teaches cutlery expertise in cooking college, Grace is considering accepting an executive chef’s position offered by Jane Clark, Sarah’s business rival—and her late ex-husband’s lover. But Grace’s future lands in hot water when the school’s director is found dead with one of her knives in his back. To clear her friend’s name, Sarah must sharpen her own skills at uncovering an elusive killer . . .

Includes quick and easy recipes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in Chianti (A Tuscan Mystery Book 1) *




  








Set in the heart of Tuscan wine country, Camilla Trinchieri's new mystery introduces Nico Doyle, a former NYPD homicide detective who's just looking for space to grieve when he finds himself pulled into a local murder investigation.

Mourning the loss of his wife, Rita, former NYPD homicide detective Nico Doyle moves to her hometown of Gravigna in the winesoaked region of Chianti. Half Italian and half Irish, Nico finds himself able to get by in the region with the help of Rita’s relatives, but he still feels alone and out of place. He isn’t sure if it’s peace he’s seeking, but it isn’t what he finds. Early one morning, he hears a gunshot and a dog's cries near his new home and walks out to discover a dead body in the woods, flashily dressed in gold tennis shoes. When the police arrive, Nico hastily adopts the fluffy white dog as his own and wants nothing more to do with the murder.

But Salvatore Perillo, the local maresciallo, discovers Nico's professional background and enlists him to help with the case. It turns out more than one person in this idyllic corner of Italy knew the victim, and with a very small pool of suspects, including his own in-laws, Nico must dig up Gravigna’s every last painful secret to get to the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mortal Friends: A Novel *




  







No one knows the world of high society better that New York Times bestselling author Jane Stanton Hitchcock—and no one captures its behind-the-scenes scandals and secrets better. In Mortal Friends, the Edgar® Award-nominated author of Trick of the Eye and Social Crimes offers readers a comedy of manners and murders which Barbara Goldsmith describes as a “dizzying dash through the heights of Washington society, a high velocity novel with more twists than a corkscrew.” Dominick Dunne said, “I had a great weekend with this book.” Find out how the other half live—and die—by spending some quality time with Mortal Friends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Girl on the Train: A Novel *




  








The #1 New York Times bestseller, USA Today Book of the Year and now a major motion picture starring Emily Blunt.

Rachel takes the same commuter train every morning and night. Every day she rattles down the track, flashes past a stretch of cozy suburban homes and stops at the signal that allows her to daily watch the same couple having breakfast on their deck. She's even started to feel like she knows them. Jess and Jason, she calls them. Their life—as she sees it—is perfect. Not unlike the life she recently lost.

And then she sees something shocking. It's only a minute until the train moves on, but it's enough. Now everything's changed. Unable to keep it to herself, Rachel goes to the police. But is she really as unreliable as they say? Soon she is deeply entangled not only in the investigation but in the lives of everyone involved. Has she done more harm than good?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Keep Her Quiet: The gripping new novel from ‘the queen of the unputdownable thriller’ *




  








Jenny has just given birth to the baby she's always wanted. She's never been this happy.

Her husband, Leo, knows this baby girl can't be his. He's never felt so betrayed.

The same night, a vulnerable young woman, Hannah, wakes to find her newborn lifeless beside her. She's crazed with grief.

When chance throws Hannah into Leo's path, they make a plan that will have shattering consequences for all of them.

Years later, a sixteen-year-old girl reads an article in a newspaper, and embarks on a journey to uncover the truth about herself. But what she learns will put everything she has ever known - and her own life - in grave danger. Because some people will go to desperate lengths to protect the secrets their lives are built on . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Paleolithic: An Epic Prehistoric Action-Adventure (Elegy of Dirt and Bones Book 1) *




  








As if man-eating predators, clan rivalry, and harsh climates weren’t enough, now Sira and her clan face a merciless tribe of invaders. Welcome to the Paleolithic.

The Gondo-Var tribe is superior in numbers and technology. Sira’s clan is no match, and they are beaten, scattered, and divided. Faced with insurmountable odds, they are forced to seek shelter in the arms of strangers. New enemies, betrayal, and love will push the clan to the brink of destruction. To survive, Sira will seek help from a mythical man of the mountains, who was only thought to exist in legends. But will it be enough to save her people from extinction?

An epic prehistoric adventure about the courage of the human spirit, survival, loyalty, forbidden love, and redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*AJ Bailey Adventure Series - Box Set - Books 1-3 *




  








Exotic Caribbean settings. Edge-of-your-seat suspense. One reluctant heroine.

AJ Bailey lives a quiet island existence, running a dive boat and staying out of trouble… well, that was her plan!

Believable action and engaging characters meet cleverly woven plots set in the Cayman Islands. This best-selling series blends the beautiful underwater world of diving with fast-paced action, a touch of history, a dash of humour, and boatloads of adventure.

Get ready to binge read this box set containing the first three novels in the series:

Book One - Twelve Mile Bank: Gutsy dive boat operator, AJ Bailey, is determined to find a long-lost wreck before a ruthless treasure hunter pillages the artefacts. Weaving between 1945 and present day, her grandfather’s memories form the backbone of this touching tale of history and intrigue. A riveting underwater adventure, “highly recommended” by Wayne Stinnett – author of The Jesse McDermitt Caribbean Adventure Series.

Book Two - Gardens of the Queen: When a plane crash lands during a stormy night on Grand Cayman, dive boat operator, AJ Bailey, pulls the survivors from the roiling waters - landing herself in a deadly game of espionage. Up against the might of two governments, AJ must protect the pilot from merciless agents if they're to save the pristine coral reefs of Cuba’s Gardens of the Queen. “A fantastic read for divers and adventure lovers alike.” Nick Sullivan - author of The Deep Series.

Book Three - Wreck of the Raptor: It’s 1974 and Disco and cocaine are taking over Miami. When ****** Snow hatches a scheme to escape the clutches of the drug lords, his world comes irreparably unravelled. Forty-five years later, AJ Bailey meets a mysterious client on her dive boat, but soon discovers her new friend has a hidden agenda with dangerous ties to the past. “Masterfully Written!” - Kirk S Jockell – author of The Nigel Logan Action Series.

Nicholas Harvey writes in UK English and the AJ Bailey Adventure Series is PG13 in nature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Phantom City: A Doc Savage Adventure (Doc Savage #10) *




  







Doc and friends take the submarine Helldiver to Saudi Arabia's "Empty Quarter", where Monk picks up Habeas Corpus and they battle Mohallet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Russian: Three Complete Novels (The Russian Trilogy) *




  








A thrilling compilation of three complete novels from bestselling author Noel Hynd's Russian Trilogy.
Conspiracy in Kiev

A shrewd investigator and an expert marksman, Special Agent Alexandra LaDuca can handle any case the FBI gives her. Or can she? While on loan from the US Department of the Treasury, Alex is tapped to accompany a Secret Service team during an American Presidential visit to Ukraine. Her assignment: to keep personal watch over Yuri Federov, the most charming and most notorious gangster in the region.
Midnight in Madrid

When a mysterious relic is stolen from a Madrid museum, people are dying to discover its secrets. Literally. US Treasury agent Alexandra LaDuca returns to track down the stolen artwork, a small carving called The Pietà of Malta. It seems to be a simple assignment, but nothing about this job is simple, as the mysteries and legends surrounding the relic become increasingly complex with claims of supernatural power.
Countdown in Cairo

Federal agent Alexandra LaDuca travels to Egypt to investigate the possible sighting of a former mentor, a CIA agent whom everyone thought was dead. She is thrown into the deadliest game of double cross of her career as the events that began in Kiev and continued in Madrid find their culmination in the volatile Middle East. Her assignment is to locate a man she once knew. But to find the answers, Alex needs to move quickly into the underworld of the Egyptian capital, a nether society of crooks, killers, spies, and Islamic fundamentalists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wayward Spy *




  








The terrorist threat has changed. The consequences haven’t.

When her fiancé, a CIA operative accused of treason, is killed overseas, intelligence analyst Maggie Jenkins smells cover-up and sets out to clear his name. Maggie disobeys direct orders and travels to Tbilisi, Georgia, to follow a trail littered with secrets and lies, corruption and deceit, risking her own life to expose the terrorist threat at the intersection where the Russian Mafia, Chechen rebels, Al Qaeda and … US government officials meet.

From the halls of power in Washington, D.C. to the political chaos of the former Soviet Union, Maggie must confront players from the intelligence, political, and criminal worlds who will do anything to stop her. How far will Maggie go to uncover the truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sons of Valor *




  








#1 Internationally Bestselling Authors

''Want a look into the shadowy world of US special operations? Sons of Valor puts you on the front lines. Nobody does action like Andrews & Wilson!''--Jack Carr, Navy SEAL sniper and New York Times bestselling author of The Devil’s Hand

A new generation of elite American warriors faces off against an enemy unlike any other.

Sons of valor …
Navy SEAL Keith “Chunk” Redman has been one of the military’s top doorkickers since the day he pinned on his trident: loyal, single-minded, lethal. Tasked to lead a new, covert team of Tier One SEALs—the most elite special operators in the world—Chunk can no longer simply rely on the status quo. To safeguard America, he needs help to stay a step ahead of its adversaries.

Brilliant at spotting patterns in the data that others miss, ex–CIA analyst Whitney Watts sees evidence of a troubling link between illicit Chinese arms sales and an attack on a US military convoy in Afghanistan. If she’s right, it would portend not only massive casualties, but a devastating threat to global stability.

Sons of war …
From the ashes of a never-ending war, a new generation of terrorists has arisen: sophisticated, tech-savvy, and hiding in plain sight among America’s allies. Battered by the Taliban and by the West, they call themselves al Qadr—Power and Destiny—and they’re determined to wrest back control of their homeland. Armed with a powerful combat drone, they can strike with deadly precision at US forces in the region—but their ambitions reach far, far beyond that.

A new legacy …
The new Tier One’s first mission will require them to not only prove themselves, but to stop an enemy who’s using military tactics against them. Chunk and his team aren’t just the tip of the spear; they’re America’s first, last, and best counterterrorism defense. And they couldn’t have arrived at a more urgent—and perilous—time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*High Road (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 15) *




  








In the brand-new thrilling mystery from a #1 Amazon and International Bestselling author, Detective David Wolf is pulled to a high plateau in the heart of the Colorado Rockies, and to a murder case that will test every ounce of his character.

When a sheriff’s son is found dead in a neighboring county to the south, clues show foul-play. Led by the same sheriff now doubling as a father hell-bent on vengeance, the investigation turns violent, pushing the local district attorney north to Rocky Points for help. They need somebody with an outside perspective to lead the investigation, and Chief Detective David Wolf is just their man.

Wolf has no pending investigations and there’s a fellow man in law enforcement in need, so he has little reason to say no and every reason to say yes. However, it’s not the sheriff who’s asking for help. And as it turns out Wolf has a history on the football field with this sheriff—one involving a lot of pain for Wolf.

Setting aside personal feelings, Wolf ventures south and gets tangled in a mysterious investigation, and finds a truth that is fractured, its pieces scattered wide by the explosive nature of the big man from the gridiron now wearing the badge in Crow Valley.

Just as expected Wolf finds his presence is unwanted, but it’s soon clear that innocent people are in mortal danger with the vigilante justice that’s being doled out in Crow County, and there are unseen forces at play rendering all involved blind. With danger looming if he makes one misstep, can Wolf gather all the pieces of truth and stop the killing?

Or will this be the time he dies trying?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Drawpoint (Blake Brier Thrillers Book 4) *


  








If you're going to take aim at Blake Brier, you better not miss.
New from Wall Street Journal bestselling author L.T. Ryan, with Gregory Scott!

Returning to Rhode Island, Blake finds a Dear John letter and his house empty. Haeli is gone. Is it history repeating itself? Or is this something different?

A search for answers about a past operation has come back to haunt her. Haeli finds she's in for more than she bargained for. Her past is on a collision course with her future. Will Blake be collateral damage?

Caught in the crosshairs, Blake is forced into action. A heart-pounding race-against-all-odds thriller awaits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Our Game: A Novel *




  








From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of A Legacy of Spies and The Night Manager, now an AMC miniseries

With the Cold War fought and won, British spymaster Tim Cranmer accepts early retirement to rural England and a new life with his alluring young mistress, Emma. But when both Emma and Cranmer’s star double agent and lifelong rival, Larry Pettifer, disappear, Cranmer is suddenly on the run, searching for his brilliant protégé, desperately eluding his former colleagues, in a frantic journey across Europe and into the lawless, battered landscapes of Moscow and southern Russia, to save whatever of his life he has left. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Out Of Time: An Atticus Wolfe Novel*




  








*Atticus Wolfe is a man out of time.

November 1963*

As an MI6 spy in 1963, Atticus Wolfe should be enjoying everything the swinging sixties has to offer.
But he’s not.

That’s because Atticus Wolfe is from the 21st century.

Accidentally torn from present day and flung into 1960s London in the midst of a cultural revolution, Atticus must acclimatise to a time not his own.

Although he's shocked by bigotry decades out of step with his sensibilities, not everything is unfamiliar – like finding a mole inside MI6.

Atticus must take down a clandestine Soviet agent on the front lines of the Cold War, hunt the terrorist who inadvertently sent him back in time and maybe, just maybe, find a way home.

A fast-paced adventure with whip smart dialogue and twists you won’t see coming, Out of Time is like no spy story you’ve read before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Leonardo da Vinci *




  







In his youth, Leonardo da Vinci wrote confidently, "I wish to work miracles." By the time of his death in 1519, when he was sixty-seven and famed throughout Europe, it seemed that he had accomplished wonders aplenty as an artist, engineer, inventor, and scientist. Here, from author Jay Williams, is the moving story of the man behind the Renaissance myth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Little Book of History (Big Ideas)*




  








Exploring more than 60 of the most important events in world history, this ebook is the perfect introduction to the past, and ideal for summer reads.

From the birth of Athenian democracy to the rise and fall of Rome and from the American Revolution to the landing beaches of World War II, The Little Book of History brings the past to life. Includes infographics and flowcharts that explain complex concepts in a simple but exciting way, this ebook examines the events that shaped our past. Charting the human era from the beginnings of civilization to the modern culture of today this ebook makes the perfect introduction to the human story.

One of a series of new, compact sister titles to DK's "Big Ideas" series, The Little Book of History offers you the same combination of clear text and hard-working infographics perfect for vacation reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Unknown Battle of Midway: The Destruction of the American Torpedo Squadrons (The Yale Library of Military History) *








“A memoir and more . . . Kernan brings this maritime battle superbly to life. . . . And he narrates the air assault in gripping detail” (The Wall Street Journal).

The Battle of Midway is considered the greatest US naval victory, but behind the luster is the devastation of the American torpedo squadrons. Of the 51 planes sent to attack Japanese carriers only 7 returned, and of the 127 aircrew only 29 survived. Not a single torpedo hit its target.

A story of avoidable mistakes and flawed planning, The Unknown Battle of Midway reveals the enormous failures that led to the destruction of four torpedo squadrons but were omitted from official naval reports: the planes that ran out of gas, the torpedoes that didn’t work, the pilots who had never dropped torpedoes, and the breakdown of the attack plan. Alvin Kernan, who was present at the battle, has written a troubling but persuasive analysis of these and other little-publicized aspects of this great battle. The standard navy tactics for carrier warfare are revealed in tragic contrast to the actual conduct of the battle and the after-action reports of the ships and squadrons involved.

“An incisive and laconic writer, Kernan knows his facts and presents them with deep feeling. A World War II must-read.” —Booklist


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*D-Days in the Pacific With the U.S. Coast Guard: The Story of Lucky Thirteen *




  








An award-winning, personal account of US amphibious operations in WWII by a veteran Coast Guardsman—illustrated with photographs and drawings.

During World War II, Ken Wiley was a Coast Guardsman on an attack transport in the Pacific. In this work of historical memoir, Wiley relates the complex and often nerve-wracking story of how the United States projected its power across six thousand miles of ocean. Each invasion was a swirl of moving parts, from frogmen to fire support, transport mother ships to attack transports. In this vivid account, Wiley “brings the reader close to the experiences of another band of brothers,” from the camaraderie of young men facing unimaginable circumstances to the last terrifying stage when courageous soldiers stormed the beaches (Military Illustrated).

Wiley participated in the campaigns for the Marshall Islands, the Marianas, the Philippines, and Okinawa. He recounts each with a precise eye for detail, relating numerous aspects of landing craft operations, such as ferrying wounded, that are often overlooked.

Winner of the 2008 Foundation for Coast Guard History Book Award.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/01/22.

Currently $3.

*Inferno: The True Story of a B-17 Gunner's Heroism and the Bloodiest Military Campaign in Aviation History *




  








Joe Pappalardo's Inferno tells the true story of the men who flew the deadliest missions of World War II, and an unlikely hero who received the Medal of Honor in the midst of the bloodiest military campaign in aviation history.

There’s no higher accolade in the U.S. military than the Medal of Honor, and 472 people received it for their action during World War II. But only one was demoted right after: Maynard Harrison Smith.

Smith is one of the most unlikely heroes of the war, where he served in B-17s during the early days of the bombing of France and Germany from England. From his juvenile delinquent past in Michigan, through the war and during the decades after, Smith’s life seemed to be a series of very public missteps. The other airmen took to calling the 5-foot, 5-inch airman “Snuffy” after an unappealing movie character.

This is also the man who, on a tragically mishandled mission over France on May 1, 1943, single-handedly saved the crewmen in his stricken B-17. With every other gunner injured or bailed out, Smith stood alone in the fuselage of a shattered, nameless bomber and fought fires, treated wounded crew and fought off fighters. His ordeal is part of a forgotten mission that aircrews came to call the May Day Massacre. The skies over Europe in 1943 were a charnel house for U.S. pilots, who were being led by tacticians surprised by the brutal effectiveness of German defenses. By May 1943 the combat losses among bomb crews were a staggering 40 to 50 percent.

The backdrop of Smith’s story intersects with some of the luminaries of aviation history, including Curtis Lemay, Ira Eaker and “Hap” Arnold, during critical times of their storied careers. Inferno also examines Smith’s life in a new, comprehensive light, through the use of exclusive interviews of those who knew him (including fellow MOH recipients and family) as well as public and archival records. This is both a thrilling and horrifying story of the air war over Europe during WWII and a fascinating look at one of America's forgotten heroes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/02/22.

Currently $1.

*Sam Gunn Jr. *




  








The final completed novel by Ben Bova

Intergalactic explorer, venture capitalist, and Casanova Sam Gunn may be gone, but his legacy lives on in his son, Sam Gunn Jr.

In his first-ever adventure, Sam Gunn Jr. sets off to fulfill his father’s left-behind mission of interplanetary enterprising. He soon learns his father’s shoes are tough to fill, but he is up for the task. Junior takes a journey through the stars, falling in love with beautiful women and leaving his unique mark everywhere he ventures. Soon, however, this trip through the universe takes a dangerous turn when Junior lands on Saturn and learns about a recent scientific discovery that will change everything, possibly forever.

Will he be able to save the universe and live up to his father’s name? Take an unforgettable ride through space in master sci-fi author Ben Bova’s exciting novel!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Snake's Life *




  








*The afterlife isn't always what you think…*

A loving father of three children, Albert lived a life of few regrets. He served his country far from home. He outlived his soulmate. He died alone.

However, his assumptions about a peaceful eternity, reunited with his wife, are thrown out the window when a meddling god digs his fingers into Albert’s afterlife.

The positive? He will have a chance to see his wife again.

The negative? He has to survive the dangers of the legendary World Tree for the next three hundred years. He’s been reincarnated into a world full of magical evolutions, monstrous deer, sassy ten-year-old elves, and untold hidden dangers. It won’t be easy, but if life has taught Albert anything it’s this: If something is worth having, it's worth fighting for. And he intends to fight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What I Was Doing While You Were Breeding: A Memoir *




  








A funny, sexy, and ultimately poignant memoir about mastering the art of the "vacationship." 

Kristin Newman spent much of her twenties and thirties buying dresses to wear to her friends' weddings and baby showers. Not ready to settle down and in need of an escape from her fast-paced job as a sitcom writer, Kristin instead traveled the world, often alone, for several weeks each year. In addition to falling madly in love with the planet, Kristin fell for many attractive locals, men who could provide the emotional connection she wanted without costing her the freedom she desperately needed.

Kristin introduces readers to the Israeli bartenders, Finnish poker players, sexy Bedouins, and Argentinean priests who helped her transform into "Kristin-Adjacent" on the road–a slower, softer, and, yes, sluttier version of herself at home. Equal parts laugh-out-loud storytelling, candid reflection, and wanderlust-inspiring travel tales, What I Was Doing While You Were Breeding is a compelling debut that will have readers rushing to renew their passports.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Harry's Trees: A Novel *




  








USA TODAY BESTSELLER!

A grieving widower, a determined girl, a courageous librarian and a mysterious book come together in an uplifting tale of love, loss, friendship and redemption.

Thirty-four-year-old Harry Crane works as an analyst for the US Forest Service. When his wife dies suddenly, Harry, despairing, retreats north to lose himself in the remote woods of the Endless Mountains of Pennsylvania. But fate intervenes in the form of a fiercely determined young girl named Oriana. She and her mother, Amanda, are struggling to pick up the pieces from their own tragic loss of Oriana’s father. Discovering Harry while roaming the forest, Oriana believes that he holds the key to righting her world.

Harry reluctantly agrees to help Oriana carry out an astonishing scheme inspired by a book given to her by the town librarian, Olive Perkins. Together, Harry and Oriana embark on a golden adventure that will fulfill Oriana’s wild dream—and ultimately open Harry’s heart to new life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Among the Living and the Dead: A Tale of Exile and Homecoming *




  








A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice

A BookPage Best Book of the Year



"This exquisitely written book shows how recovery can come generations later through rebuilding connections—to people, the natural world, the past." —Robin Shulman, Washington Post


"It’s long been assumed of the region where my grandmother was born…that at some point each year the dead will come home," Inara Verzemnieks writes in this exquisite story of war, exile, and reconnection. Her grandmother’s stories recalled one true home: the family farm left behind in Latvia, where, during WWII, her grandmother Livija and her grandmother’s sister, Ausma, were separated. They would not see each other again for more than 50 years. Raised by her grandparents in Washington State, Inara grew up among expatriates, scattering smuggled Latvian sand over the coffins of the dead, singing folk songs about a land she had never visited.


When Inara discovers the scarf Livija wore when she left home, in a box of her grandmother’s belongings, this tangible remnant of the past points the way back to the remote village where her family broke apart. There it is said the suspend their exile once a year for a pilgrimage through forests and fields to the homes they left behind. Coming to know Ausma and the trauma of her exile to Siberia under Stalin, Inara pieces together Livija’s survival through years as a refugee. Weaving these two parts of the family story together in spellbinding, lyrical prose, she gives us a profound and cathartic account of loss, survival, resilience, and love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How We Do Harm: A Doctor Breaks Ranks About Being Sick in America*




  








A startling and important exposé on the state of medicine, research, and healthcare today by the Chief Medical and Scientific Officer of the American Cancer Society

How We Do Harm exposes the underbelly of healthcare today—the overtreatment of the rich, the under treatment of the poor, the financial conflicts of interest that determine the care that physicians' provide, insurance companies that don't demand the best (or even the least expensive) care, and pharmaceutical companies concerned with selling drugs, regardless of whether they improve health or do harm.

Dr. Otis Brawley is the chief medical and scientific officer of The American Cancer Society, an oncologist with a dazzling clinical, research, and policy career. How We Do Harm pulls back the curtain on how medicine is really practiced in America. Brawley tells of doctors who select treatment based on payment they will receive, rather than on demonstrated scientific results; hospitals and pharmaceutical companies that seek out patients to treat even if they are not actually ill (but as long as their insurance will pay); a public primed to swallow the latest pill, no matter the cost; and rising healthcare costs for unnecessary—and often unproven—treatments that we all pay for. Brawley calls for rational healthcare, healthcare drawn from results-based, scientifically justifiable treatments, and not just the peddling of hot new drugs.

Brawley's personal history – from a childhood in the gang-ridden streets of black Detroit, to the green hallways of Grady Memorial Hospital, the largest public hospital in the U.S., to the boardrooms of The American Cancer Society—results in a passionate view of medicine and the politics of illness in America - and a deep understanding of healthcare today. How We Do Harm is his well-reasoned manifesto for change.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Magician: A Novel *




  








A New York Times Notable Book, Critic’s Top Pick, and Top Ten Book of Historical Fiction

Named a Best Book of the Year by The Washington Post, NPR, Vogue, The Wall Street Journal, and Bloomberg Businessweek

From one of today’s most brilliant and beloved novelists, a dazzling, epic family saga set across a half-century spanning World War I, the rise of Hitler, World War II, and the Cold War that is “a feat of literary sorcery in its own right” (Oprah Daily).

The Magician opens in a provincial German city at the turn of the twentieth century, where the boy, Thomas Mann, grows up with a conservative father, bound by propriety, and a Brazilian mother, alluring and unpredictable. Young Mann hides his artistic aspirations from his father and his homosexual desires from everyone. He is infatuated with one of the richest, most cultured Jewish families in Munich, and marries the daughter Katia. They have six children. On a holiday in Italy, he longs for a boy he sees on a beach and writes the story Death in Venice. He is the most successful novelist of his time, winner of the Nobel Prize in literature, a public man whose private life remains secret. He is expected to lead the condemnation of Hitler, whom he underestimates. His oldest daughter and son, leaders of Bohemianism and of the anti-Nazi movement, share lovers. He flees Germany for Switzerland, France and, ultimately, America, living first in Princeton and then in Los Angeles.

In this “exquisitely sensitive” (The Wall Street Journal) novel, Tóibín has crafted “a complex but empathetic portrayal of a writer in a lifelong battle against his innermost desires, his family, and the tumultuous times they endure” (Time), and “you’ll find yourself savoring every page” (Vogue).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bells, Spells, and Murders (A Witch City Mystery Book 7) *




  








Holiday cheer turns to holiday fear when a Salem, MA, tour guide is murdered in this cozy mystery featuring a local reporter with psychic abilities.

Former TV psychic Lee Barrett is back on the air at Salem’s WICH-TV as the new field reporter. Next on her holiday checklist is an interview with the beloved chairman of a popular walking tour through Salem’s historic districts. But it may be his ghost walking this snowy season after Lee finds him murdered in his stately offices, bloody Santa hat askew.

With her police detective boyfriend working the case and a witch’s brew of suspects—including some bell-ringing Santas—Lee chases down leads aided and abetted by her wise cat O’Ryan and some unsettling psychic visions of her own. When a revealing clue leads to another dead body, not even a monster blizzard can stop Lee from getting a scoop—even one that could spell her own demise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death in the Devil's Acre (Charlotte and Thomas Pitt Series Book 7) *




  








The sleuthing couple pursues a serial killer through Victorian London in an exciting entry in the “unfailingly rewarding” New York Times–bestselling series (The New York Times).

A serial killer is loose in the slums of Devil’s Acre. The murders are brutal, but it is the killer’s grisly signature that shocks even Inspector Thomas Pitt, no stranger to death and violent crime. The victims are stabbed and sexually mutilated. When Pitt recognizes one of the victims as a blackmailing footman from a case on Callander Square, his investigation takes him from the brothels to the high reaches of Victorian society and into a world where upper-class women descend to depravity to relieve their boredom. Despite Pitt’s warnings, his wife, Charlotte, pursues her own investigation. With the help of her sister Emily, Lady Ashworth, Charlotte reenters the elegant drawing rooms of Callander Square to find out more about the former footman who, Pitt discovers, owned an exclusive high-class whorehouse with—what else—exclusive high-class whores. As Pitt and Charlotte approach the same dangerous conclusion from differing paths, no one is spared—not even Pitt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Fiancée's Guide to First Wives and Murder (A Countess of Harleigh Mystery Book 4) *




  








In Dianne Freeman’s lighthearted mystery series set in Victorian England, the American-born Countess of Harleigh uncovers more deadly intrigue among the uppercrust . . .

For Frances Wynn, widow to the late Earl of Harleigh, life has a cosmopolitan flavor of late. No sooner has she sent her mother and daughter off on a shopping trip to Paris than she and her fiancé, George Hazleton, are socializing with visiting members of the Russian royal family. Yet amid this whirlwind, scandal also comes calling when Inspector Delaney turns up outside Frances’s house with a young French woman with a shocking claim: she is Mrs. George Hazelton.

As the future Mrs. George Hazelton, Frances assumes the woman is either lying or demented. “Mrs. Hazelton,” aka Irena, makes other outrageous statements. Among them, she insists that she is the illegitimate daughter of Russian royalty, that she has been abducted and held for ransom many times, and that someone is sending her threatening letters. When George arrives, he clarifies that he is certainly not married to Irena—though he can confirm her royal parentage. But even as he agrees to investigate whether Irena’s life is in danger, her claim proves tragically true. Irena is found strangled in Frances’ garden.

To uncover a killer—and clear their own names—Frances and George must determine which of Irena’s outlandish stories were based in fact, and who stood to benefit from her death. And as the search reaches a shocking conclusion, they may find that villainy lurks all too close to home . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cold Blooded Brew (A Killer Coffee Mystery Book 4) *




  








OUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE

Welcome to the Bean Hive Coffeehouse where the coffee is as hot as the gossip!

Meet Roxanne Bloom, ex-lawyer and who likes to be called Roxy by her close friends. She's the owner and operator of The Bean Hive coffee shop in Honey Springs. Kentucky. But when a dead body is dumped on her doorstep like a sack of coffee beans, the cozy coffee shop becomes an all-out crime scene and everyone in the small town is hankering for some good gossip. Sheriff Spencer warns her to be careful because everyone is a suspect. Roxy's snooping lawyer skills are on alert and she can't help but brew up a few clues to help find the cold blooded killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Winter's Storm (Winter Black FBI Mystery Series Book 8 ) *




  








*They survived, but survival won’t save them.*

When the survivors of the massacre at the Riverside Mall are murdered one after the other, the police suspect a serial killer and turn to the FBI. Winter Black is on the case, working to track down the third person involved in the mass shooting that happened the same night she took down The Preacher, the man who killed her parents.

The hit list is long while the list of suspects is short, and when the killer ends up dead, the suspect list narrows down to a pinpoint. The path to solving the case grows even more twisted, and protecting the survivors feels nearly impossible as the storm of hate grows bigger, more fierce as it moves closer to Winter, taking down anyone within its path.

Who is this assassin? Are they intent on simply finishing what Tyler Haldane and Kent Strickland started, or is it worse? Do they intend to finish what The Preacher started as well? And where does Justin, Winter’s baby brother, fit in? Is he the storm, or is he simply caught up in its force?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*IMPOSTURE: Hunters become the hunted in this gripping murder mystery (The DI Gardener crime fiction series Book 6) *




  








The dark side of the internet comes to disturb a sleepy Northern town

David Hunter and his wife are found dead in a small Yorkshire village. The apparent victims of a hit and run. They led successful and quiet lives, so police are stumped when looking for a motive.

DI Stewart Gardener and DS Sean Reilly have their work cut out and soon some suspects emerge: a group of four closely connected individuals who are proving hard to trace.

Convinced this was not a random killing, the Leeds detectives venture into unknown terrain, the web of lies, fake identities and cyber crime called the internet. But when one of the suspects in the investigation is identified and found, the police are dismayed someone else got to them first.

Dying from a nerve agent, he won’t be much help to the investigation. The race is on to catch up with all the persons of interest.

But dealing with skilled hackers who know how to move without leaving a trace, will stack the odds against the detectives.

IMPOSTURE is the sixth book by Ray Clark in a bestselling series. It can be enjoyed on its own or alongside the others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*IMPIOUS: A wicked murder mystery from Yorkshire (The DI Gardener crime fiction series Book 8 ) *




  








Sometimes justice comes at a price

A new release in a ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ bestselling series!

DI Stewart Gardener and Detective Sergeant Sean Reilly face one of their most disturbing cases yet when a corpse is discovered in a disused property.

It’s unrecognizable. Abominable. Frozen body parts belonging to four people have been sewn together as one.

In the mouth is a chess piece. Next to the body, a cryptic message about a girl.

The detectives must quickly try to make sense of the scene, trace the victims and bring a sick mind to book.

But maybe the killer has other ideas…

IMPIOUS is the eighth book in a series of standalone crime fiction titles set in Yorkshire by Ray Clark.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood of the Lamb (John Jordan Mysteries Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.* 






  








Detective John Jordan is drinking again. And it's little wonder. As if trying to catch a killer and find out who's stalking his ex-lover wasn't enough, his ex-wife shows up.

The murder is as unimaginable as it is inconceivable—that of Nicole Caldwell, the adopted daughter of televangelist Bobby Earl Caldwell, committed inside John’s own locked office.


The case of his ex-lover's stalker is nearly as baffling. Is it possible that John and his team of guardian angels are the only ones following Laura Matthers?


The resurfacing of his ex-wife is far more complicated than John could have ever imagined. Has Susan really changed as much as she seems to have?


These thrilling investigations lead John down some dark paths, but as he closes in on the killer, he soon becomes a target himself.

Can John sort out all his entanglements and put a plug in the jug in time to get the justice Nicole Caldwell so deserves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Body and the Blood (John Jordan Mysteries Book 3) *




  








Can John Jordan solve an impossible murder committed in a locked cell right before his very eyes? Will he be willing to once he learns the price he’ll have to pay to do it? 

In one of the most baffling murder cases of his career, John Jordan actually witnesses the murder of artist Justin Menge and still has no idea how it was done or who did it.

Attempting to balance his fragile reconciliation with his ex and this high-stakes investigation, John soon wonders if the life he’s hoped for is even possible. But as the pieces of the puzzle begin to fall into place, John is shocked and disturbed and confronted with an impossible choice that will determine the rest of his life.

Can John solve the case and pay the price being asked of him? Read this thrilling mystery that takes locked-room murder to a whole new level and find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood Sacrifice (John Jordan Mysteries Book 4) *




  








Was it death by demon posession or cold-blooded murder?

John Jordan must exorcise his own demons to find out.

Following a particularly brutal and costly case, John Jordan goes to a secluded retreat center and encounters one of the most bewildering and haunting cases of his career—the suspicious death of a troubled and sexualized young woman undergoing exorcism.

Despite all his training and preperation, John may be dealing with forces beyond his comprehension. 

Get Blood Sacrifice today and see if you can solve the mystery before John does!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rivers to Blood (John Jordan Mysteries Book 5) *




  








What do a daring prison escape and a shocking lynching have in common? Only the inimitable John Jordan can figure it out! 

John Jordan searches for an escaped prisoner, investigates a shocking murder, and confronts a sadist forcing his victims to violate themselves—but as he closes in on the criminal, a harrowing river rescue may take more than the depleted detective has left to give.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Innocent Blood (John Jordan Mysteries Book 6) *




  






John Jordan’s very first case is his most shocking and devastating. Discover the secret that haunts this legendary detective to this day. 

When John Jordan was twelve years old, he came face-to-face with the Atlanta Monster, Wayne Williams, the man who went to prison for the Atlanta Child Murders. Unconvinced Williams was responsible for all the murders, John returns to Atlanta six years later to discover the truth.

As John battles his demons and embarks on his first murder investigation, he learns the ropes from Michael Connelly’s iconic LAPD detective, Harry Bosch.

Both a shocking stand-alone mystery thriller and the true first book in an electrifying New York Times bestselling series, Innocent Blood will keep you guessing right up until the heart-stopping conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood Money (John Jordan Mysteries Book 7) *




  








The body of a young woman propped against a fence, a series of suicides with unique calling cards, and a stolen corpse. Can John Jordan figure out what it all means in time to save the life of his favorite coworker? 

Detective John Jordan investigates a series of baffling cases that include the body of a young woman propped against a prison fence, a series of suicides with a unique calling card, a stolen corpse, a young man fighting for his life, and a single mother who has lost her only child. 

Does John have what it takes to solve the crimes, catch the cunning killer, and save his favorite coworker or will he be forced to bury yet another friend?

Find out in Blood Money, but brace yourself for the shocking ending and prepare yourself for the Blood Moon that follows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood Moon (John Jordan Mysteries Book 8 ) *




  








In this breathless mystery thriller, John Jordan races to save the life of the woman he loves in a single night beneath a Blood Moon.

A daring escape. A race against time. Locked in with a vicious, relentless killer. The stakes have never been higher. Success seems impossible. Failure unimaginable. All in a single night beneath a Blood Moon!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood Cries (John Jordan Mysteries Book 9) *




  








A young, inexperienced John Jordan must uncover the Atlanta Monster or become his next victim.

As John continues his investigation into the Atlanta Child Murders, he interviews Wayne Williams, investigates the disappearance of Cedric Porter, and uncovers a series of murders with devastating consequences.

Can John Jordan unmask the cunning killer before he strikes again?

Get Blood Cries today and experience the early events that shaped one of the most interesting and compelling characters in all of crime fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood Oath (John Jordan Mysteries Book 10) *




  








A young army ranger on leave vanishes while swimming in the river with friends. Did the river swallow him whole? Was he killed by the vulnerable young woman he rejected? Or is he the latest victim of a sadistic serial killer? 


John Jordan is once again carrying a gun and a badge—and he’s going to need them. Balancing family life with being a cop takes grit and grace—and John has plenty of both. Working two cases that may or may not be connected, John is investigating the disappearance of a young army ranger home on leave and one of the most sadistic serial killers he’s ever encountered. 

Can John locate the missing ranger and the hidden killer or will someone close to him become the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood Work (John Jordan Mysteries Book 11) *




  








Was America’s most notorious serial killer, Ted Bundy, responsible for the Broken Heart Murder? If not, who was, and can John Jordan figure it out and redeem his childhood hero?

John’s dad is still haunted by a murder he couldn’t solve four decades ago. 

On the same weekend Janet Leigh Lester was crowned Miss Valentine at the pageant and Queen at the Sweethearts dance, she disappeared, her car found in an empty field, its interior covered in blood. 

The case is decades cold now, but a new clock is ticking and John Jordan has one last chance to get it right. With no jurisdiction, no support, and no real hope of solving such an old, cold case, John isn’t taking no for an answer.

Can John do what his father was unable to? Find out in this thrilling, fast-paced stand-alone mystery. Get Blood Work today and find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cold Blood (John Jordan Mysteries Book 12) *




  








A young woman hundreds of miles from where she's supposed to be, surrounded by several witnesses, vanishes from the face of the earth. Can John Jordan find her? 

On Thursday, January 20, 2005, Randa Raffield, a twenty-one-year-old student at the University of West Florida, crashed her car on a secluded stretch of Highway 98 near the Gulf of Mexico.

The location of the wreck was hundreds of miles from where she was thought to be.

A witness who came upon the scene moments after the accident testified that Randa was fine and not in need of assistance. But when the first Gulf County Sheriff’s Deputy arrived at the car seven minutes later Randa was gone, vanished without a trace. And has never been seen again. 

Can John Jordan find Randa or the person responsible for her disappearance? Or has he finally met his match? The answers will shock you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Wedding Guest: An Alex Delaware Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Psychologist Alex Delaware and detective Milo Sturgis unravel a shocking crime at a raucous wedding reception in this gripping psychological thriller from the bestselling master of suspense.

“Jonathan Kellerman’s psychology skills and dark imagination are a potent literary mix.”—Los Angeles Times

LAPD Lieutenant Milo Sturgis is a fine homicide detective, but when he needs to get into the mind of a killer, he leans on the expertise of his best friend, the brilliant psychologist Dr. Alex Delaware. While Sturgis has a knack for piecing together the details of a crime, Delaware can decipher the darkest intents driving the most vicious of perpetrators. And there’s no better place for the doctor’s analytical skills to shine than a rowdy hall full of young men and women intoxicated on life and lust . . . and suddenly faced with the specter of death.

Summoned to a run-down former strip joint, Delaware and Sturgis find themselves crashing a wild Saints and Sinners–themed wedding reception. But they’re not the only uninvited guests. A horrified bridesmaid has discovered the body of a young woman, dressed to impress in pricey haute couture and accessorized with a grisly red slash around her neck. What’s missing is any means of identification, or a single partygoer who recognizes the victim. The baffled bride is convinced the stranger snuck in to sabotage her big day—and the groom is sure it’s all a dreadful mistake. But Delaware and Sturgis have a hundred guests to question, and a sneaking suspicion that the motive for murder is personal. Now they must separate the sinners from the saints, the true from the false, and the secrets from those keeping them. The party’s over—and the hunt for whoever killed it is on.

“As usual, [Delaware and Sturgis] form a formidable team. Also as usual, the characters here are varied and described with gritty clarity, and the puzzle facing the duo involves a delightful mix of L.A. culture, this time from its dive bars to its much more serious side.”—Booklist


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The President's Shadow (The Culper Ring Series Book 3) *




  








A severed arm, found buried in the White House Rose Garden.

A lethal message with terrible consequences for the Presidency.And a hidden secret in one family's past that will have repercussions for the entire nation.

Following The Inner Circle and The Fifth Assassin, #1 bestselling author Brad Meltzer returns with . . .
The President's Shadow

There are stories no one knows. Hidden stories. I find those stories for a living.

To most, it looks like Beecher White has an ordinary job. A young staffer with the National Archives in Washington, D.C., he's responsible for safekeeping the government's most important documents . . . and, sometimes, its most closely held secrets.

But there are a powerful few who know his other role. Beecher is a member of the Culper Ring, a 200-year-old secret society founded by George Washington and charged with protecting the Presidency. Now the current occupant of the White House needs the Culper Ring's help. The alarming discovery of the buried arm has the President's team in a rightful panic. Who buried the arm? How did they get past White House security? And most important: What's the message hidden in the arm's closed fist? Indeed, the puzzle inside has a clear intended recipient, and it isn't the President. It's Beecher, himself.

Beecher's investigation will take him back to one of our country's greatest secrets and point him toward the long, carefully hidden truth about the most shocking history of all: family history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Beyond a Reasonable Death (Thaddeus Murfee Legal Thriller Series Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.* 




  








He promised the mobsters a reasonable death. They should have accepted.

When the old-time kingpins put a price on his head, Thaddeus Murfee knows his days are numbered. Desperate to break free, he files a lawsuit - but quickly learns that you don't sue the Mob and go back to everyday living. Violent thugs and silent assassins pursue him around the country, hell-bent on silencing him. When Thad takes refuge with an ancient sheepherder in the mountains of Arizona, he discovers a temporary peace - but can he discover the truth in time?

Beyond a Reasonable Death is part of the Thaddeus Murfee Series, with more than 3.5 million readers and counting, making John Ellsworth into a household name. If you love page-turning thrillers with mystery, clandestine plotting, and shots fired, dive into the world of Thaddeus Murfee today! One reader has called Thaddeus Murfee by the name of Thaddeus Murder. See what you think as this young lawyer takes the fight to the Chicago Mob and the Sinaloa Cartel in Beyond a Reasonable Death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bad Men Die (Luke Jensen:Bounty Hunter Book 4) *




  








A Civil War veteran forges his own legend in the lawless West. Blazing frontier adventure from the greatest Western writers of the 21st century.

Bad Men Beware

What started as a routine hunt and grab—putting outlaw Thorp McCluskey on a train to Cheyenne and prison—has just gone straight to hell for bounty hunter Luke Jensen. First came the beautiful prostitute who pointed her alluring attentions in Luke’s direction. Then came a man who fought by Luke’s side in the war—but the war is over and friendships can turn deadly. Luke gets bushwacked, his prisoner is gone, and so is a fortune in gold.

Now Luke is riding back into the Wyoming wilderness to hunt down McCluskey and his woman to finish what he started. But he’ll have to fight a solitary war, survive murderous betrayal, and face down his most bloodthirsty enemy of all . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death Rides Alone (Luke Jensen Bounty Hunter Book 5) *




  








A cowboy on the right side of justice finds himself on the wrong side of a barrel—from the bestselling Western authors of the Sidewinders series.

Mountain Man Smoke Jensen’s long-lost brother Luke Jensen is a dead shot scarred by war—the perfect formula for a bounty hunter. And he’s cunning, and fierce enough to bring down the deadliest outlaws of his day . . .

Law of the Gun

Luke Jensen has earned this bounty, hunting down the violent man charged with murdering a preacher’s daughter. The outlaw Judd Tyler confesses to many crimes, but not the girl’s murder. And he tells Luke they won’t reach the town of White Fork alive because a corrupt sheriff does the bidding of a cattle baron, and that man’s son is the true killer. Sure enough, halfway to White Fork, Luke and his prisoner are battling for their lives, and when they finally reach town, they’re greeted by a storm of bullets, betrayal, and blood. With a band of innocent travelers caught up in the melee, Luke is outgunned, surrounded, and sure of one thing: his only job now is survival—by the measured, efficient, righteous killing of as many men as he can . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Deep Lie (Will Lee Novels Book 3)*




  








Undersea espionage meets heart-stopping suspense in this action-packed thriller in the Will Lee series featuring Kate Rule—from #1 New York Times bestselling author Stuart Woods.


Sifting through reams of seemingly unrelated intelligence, CIA analyst Kate Rule discovers a chilling pattern: an ultrasecret Baltic submarine base...a crafty Russian spy-master in command...a carefully planned invasion about to be launched from dark waters.

Her suspicions, however, are dismissed by those higher up; her theory, they say, is too crazy to be true. But to Kate, it's just crazy enough to succeed—unless she can stop it. If she's right, an attack sub has already penetrated friendly waters. Worse yet, the enemy has penetrated deep into her own life, so deep she can touch him. And in this game, one wrong touch can mean Armageddon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Caribbean Kill (The Executioner Book 10) *




  








In sunny Puerto Rico, the Executioner will turn paradise into hell

The plane comes in low over the Puerto Rican resort, getting Mack Bolan close enough to notice snipers in the hotel windows and shotguns in the cabanas. He escaped his latest battle against the Mafia by fleeing to the Caribbean, but the tentacles of the mob stretch everywhere, and they are waiting for him to land. He rigs the plane for a collision course with the resort, bailing out just before impact and escaping into the jungle. He has only thirty bullets, and there are more than a hundred Mafia soldiers hot on his trail. He likes those odds.

It was in the jungles of Vietnam that Bolan was first dubbed the Executioner, and in the steamy forests of Puerto Rico, he will start a guerrilla war. He is one man against an army—but Mack Bolan is the deadliest man this island has ever seen.

Caribbean Kill is the 10th book in the Executioner series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Revenge of The Dog Team *




  








The top-secret black ops team is going into battle against a deadly threat closing in on America from all sides in this explosive military thriller.

In the Southwest, a legendary Vietnam-era aircraft disappears without a trace. On the other side of the country, a deadly shipment of nerve gas is loaded onto a secret train. Now, these two seemingly unconnected events are bringing out the Army's deep “black op” Dog Team.

The enigmatic operative “Colonel Kilroy” has been working with American Apache trackers to neutralize Iranian agents coming over the Mexican border. While Captain Steve Ireland, the grandson of a Dog Team great, is on a train bound for hell. . .From two sides of the country, one murderous, terrifying plot is closing in like a vice. Once it does, America’s only hope will be precision lethal force—aimed hard into the heart of darkness . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Daughter of War: A Pike Logan Thriller *




  








*A New York Times Bestseller*

Former Special Forces Officer and New York Times bestselling author Brad Taylor delivers a heart-pounding thriller featuring Taskforce operators Pike Logan and Jennifer Cahill as they come face to face with a conspiracy where nothing is as it seems.

Hot on the trail of a North Korean looking to sell sensitive US intelligence to the Syrian regime, Pike Logan and the Taskforce stumble upon something much graver: the sale of a lethal substance called Red Mercury.

Unbeknownst to the Taskforce, the Syrians plan to use the weapon of mass destruction against American and Kurdish forces, and blame the attack on terrorists, causing western nations to reassess their participation in the murky cauldron of the Syrian civil war.

Meanwhile, North Korea has its own devastating agenda: a double-cross that will dwarf the attack in Syria even as it lays the blame on the Syrian government. Leveraging Switzerland's fame for secrecy and its vast network of military bunkers, now repurposed by private investors for the clandestine storage of wealth, North Korea will use Red Mercury to devastate the West's ability to deliver further sanctions against the rogue regime.

As the Taskforce begins to unravel the plot, a young refugee unwittingly holds the key to the conspiracy. Hunted across Europe for reasons she cannot fathom, she is the one person who can stop the attack--if she can live long enough for Pike and Jennifer to find her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Invention of Nature: Alexander von Humboldt's New World *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • The acclaimed author of Founding Gardeners reveals the forgotten life of Alexander von Humboldt, the visionary German naturalist whose ideas changed the way we see the natural world—and in the process created modern environmentalism.

"Vivid and exciting.... Wulf’s pulsating account brings this dazzling figure back into a dazzling, much-deserved focus.” —The Boston Globe

Alexander von Humboldt (1769-1859) was the most famous scientist of his age, a visionary German naturalist and polymath whose discoveries forever changed the way we understand the natural world. Among his most revolutionary ideas was a radical conception of nature as a complex and interconnected global force that does not exist for the use of humankind alone. In North America, Humboldt’s name still graces towns, counties, parks, bays, lakes, mountains, and a river. And yet the man has been all but forgotten.

In this illuminating biography, Andrea Wulf brings Humboldt’s extraordinary life back into focus: his prediction of human-induced climate change; his daring expeditions to the highest peaks of South America and to the anthrax-infected steppes of Siberia; his relationships with iconic figures, including Simón Bolívar and Thomas Jefferson; and the lasting influence of his writings on Darwin, Wordsworth, Goethe, Muir, Thoreau, and many others. Brilliantly researched and stunningly written, The Invention of Nature reveals the myriad ways in which Humboldt’s ideas form the foundation of modern environmentalism—and reminds us why they are as prescient and vital as ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Land: How the Hunger for Ownership Shaped the Modern World *




  








“In many ways, Land combines bits and pieces of many of Winchester’s previous books into a satisfying, globe-trotting whole. . . . Winchester is, once again, a consummate guide.”—Boston Globe

The author of The Professor and the Madman, The Map That Changed the World, and The Perfectionists explores the notion of property—bought, earned, or received; in Europe, Africa, North America, or the South Pacific—through human history, how it has shaped us and what it will mean for our future.

Land—whether meadow or mountainside, desert or peat bog, parkland or pasture, suburb or city—is central to our existence. It quite literally underlies and underpins everything. Employing the keen intellect, insatiable curiosity, and narrative verve that are the foundations of his previous bestselling works, Simon Winchester examines what we human beings are doing—and have done—with the billions of acres that together make up the solid surface of our planet.

Land: How the Hunger for Ownership Shaped the Modern World examines in depth how we acquire land, how we steward it, how and why we fight over it, and finally, how we can, and on occasion do, come to share it. Ultimately, Winchester confronts the essential question: who actually owns the world’s land—and why does it matter?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Story of the Winged S *




  







The Story of the Winged-S, first published in 1938, is the autobiography of aviation pioneer Igor Sikorsky (1889-1972). The author looks traces the development of his many ground-breaking fixed-wing aircraft and helicopter designs during his long career in Russia, Europe and the United States. Included are 40 pages of illustrations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Band of Brothers: E Company, 506th Regiment, 101st Airborne from Normandy to Hitler's Eagle's Nest*




  








Stephen E. Ambrose’s classic New York Times bestseller and inspiration for the acclaimed HBO series about Easy Company, the ordinary men who became the World War II’s most extraordinary soldiers at the frontlines of the war's most critical moments. Featuring a foreword from Tom Hanks.

They came together, citizen soldiers, in the summer of 1942, drawn to Airborne by the $50 monthly bonus and a desire to be better than the other guy. And at its peak—in Holland and the Ardennes—Easy Company was as good a rifle company as any in the world.

From the rigorous training in Georgia in 1942 to the disbanding in 1945, Stephen E. Ambrose tells the story of this remarkable company. In combat, the reward for a job well done is the next tough assignment, and as they advanced through Europe, the men of Easy kept getting the tough assignments.

They parachuted into France early D-Day morning and knocked out a battery of four 105 mm cannon looking down Utah Beach; they parachuted into Holland during the Arnhem campaign; they were the Battered Bastards of the Bastion of Bastogne, brought in to hold the line, although surrounded, in the Battle of the Bulge; and then they spearheaded the counteroffensive. Finally, they captured Hitler's Bavarian outpost, his Eagle's Nest at Berchtesgaden.

They were rough-and-ready guys, battered by the Depression, mistrustful and suspicious. They drank too much French wine, looted too many German cameras and watches, and fought too often with other GIs. But in training and combat they learned selflessness and found the closest brotherhood they ever knew. They discovered that in war, men who loved life would give their lives for them.

This is the story of the men who fought, of the martinet they hated who trained them well, and of the captain they loved who led them. E Company was a company of men who went hungry, froze, and died for each other, a company that took 150 percent casualties, a company where the Purple Heart was not a medal—it was a badge of office.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Strategy For Defeat: The Luftwaffe, 1933-1945 [Illustrated Edition] *




  








Includes the Aerial Warfare In Europe During World War II illustrations pack with over 200 maps, plans, and photos.

This book is a comprehensive analysis of an air force, the Luftwaffe, in World War II. It follows the Germans from their prewar preparations to their final defeat. There are many disturbing parallels with our current situation. I urge every student of military science to read it carefully. The lessons of the nature of warfare and the application of airpower can provide the guidance to develop our fighting forces and employment concepts to meet the significant challenges we are certain to face in the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fortress Ploesti: The Campaign to Destroy Hitler's Oil Supply *




  








A comprehensive account of the World War II Allied bombing campaign to destroy pivotal Romanian oil refineries—by the retired Marine Corps fighter pilot.

Unlike previous books on Ploesti, Jay Stout goes well beyond the famous big and bloody raid of August 1943 and depicts the entire 1944 strategic campaign of twenty-plus missions that all but knocked Ploesti out of the war and denied the German war machine the fuel and lubricants it so desperately needed. Stout’s account is also a launching point for the author’s inquiries into many aspects of the American strategic bombing effort in World War II. It delivers across the board.

Stout, who served as a Marine F/A-18 pilot in the First Gulf War, asks questions about aviation combat history and technique that any modern combat pilot would be dying to ask. He carries the ball far beyond the goal post set by all other Ploesti historians. He has gone out of his way to describe the defenses throughout the campaign, and he brings in the voices of Ploesti’s defenders to complement the tales of Allied airmen who brought Ploesti to ruin. He describes the role of the bombers, as well as that of the fighters, the antiaircraft defenses, even the technique of obscuring the Ploesti complex with smoke.

Stout’s lucid presentation of complex issues at the tactical and strategic levels makes his narrative “a must for those with a special interest in the attacks on Ploesti” (World War II History Magazine).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Frozen in Time: An Epic Story of Survival and a Modern Quest for Lost Heroes of World War II (P.S.) *




  








Frozen in Time is a gripping true story of survival, bravery, and honor in the vast Arctic wilderness during World War II, from the author of New York Times bestseller Lost in Shangri-La.

On November 5, 1942, a US cargo plane slammed into the Greenland Ice Cap. Four days later, the B-17 assigned to the search-and-rescue mission became lost in a blinding storm and also crashed. Miraculously, all nine men on board survived, and the US military launched a daring rescue operation. But after picking up one man, the Grumman Duck amphibious plane flew into a severe storm and vanished.

Frozen in Time tells the story of these crashes and the fate of the survivors, bringing vividly to life their battle to endure 148 days of the brutal Arctic winter, until an expedition headed by famed Arctic explorer Bernt Balchen brought them to safety. Mitchell Zuckoff takes the reader deep into the most hostile environment on earth, through hurricane-force winds, vicious blizzards, and subzero temperatures.

Moving forward to today, he recounts the efforts of the Coast Guard and North South Polar Inc. – led by indefatigable dreamer Lou Sapienza – who worked for years to solve the mystery of the Duck’s last flight and recover the remains of its crew.

A breathtaking blend of mystery and adventure Mitchell Zuckoff's Frozen in Time: An Epic Story of Survival and a Modern Quest for Lost Heroes of World War II is also a poignant reminder of the sacrifices of our military personnel and a tribute to the everyday heroism of the US Coast Guard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Secret Flotillas: Clandestine Sea Operations to Brittany, 1940–44*




  







As the fall of France took place, almost the entire coastline of Western Europe was in German hands. Clandestine sea transport operations provided lines of vital intelligence for wartime Britain. These "secret flotillas" landed and picked up agents in and from France, and ferried Allied evaders and escapees. This activity was crucial to the SIS (Secret Intelligence Service) and the SOE (Special Operations Executive). This authoritative publication by the official historian, the late Sir Brooks Richards, vividly describes and analyses the clandestine naval operations that took place during WWII. The account has been made possible through Sir Brooks' access to closed government archives, combined with his own wartime experiences and the recollections of many of those involved.First published in 1996, the original edition included descriptions of naval operations off French North Africa. The history has now been amended and expanded by Sir Brooks and is now published in two volumes. This first volume concentrates on the sea lines to Brittany.This authoritative publication by the official historian, the late Sir Brooks Richards, vividly describes and analyses the clandestine naval operations that took place during World War Two.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/02/22.

Currently $3.

*One Soldier's War *




  








A visceral and unflinching memoir of a young Russian soldier’s experience in the Chechen wars.

In 1995, Arkady Babchenko was an eighteen-year-old law student in Moscow when he was drafted into the Russian army and sent to Chechnya. It was the beginning of a torturous journey from naïve conscript to hardened soldier that took Babchenko from the front lines of the first Chechen War in 1995 to the second in 1999. He fought in major cities and tiny hamlets, from the bombed-out streets of Grozny to anonymous mountain villages. Babchenko takes the raw and mundane realities of war the constant cold, hunger, exhaustion, filth, and terror and twists it into compelling, haunting, and eerily elegant prose.

Acclaimed by reviewers around the world, this is a devastating first-person account of war that brilliantly captures the fear, drudgery, chaos, and brutality of modern combat. An excerpt of One Soldier’s War was hailed by Tibor Fisher in The Guardian as “right up there with Joseph Heller’s Catch-22 and Michael Herr’s Dispatches.” Mark Bowden, bestselling author of Black Hawk Down, hailed it as “hypnotic and terrifying” and the book won Russia’s inaugural Debut Prize, which recognizes authors who write despite, not because of, their life circumstances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/03/22.

Currently $2.

*The Man in the Maze *




  








A diplomat who successfully negotiated with intelligent aliens finds his loyalty to the human race tested in this novel by a Nebula Award–winning author.

Richard Muller was an honorable diplomat who braved unimaginable dangers to make contact with the first-known race of intelligent aliens. But those aliens left a mark on him: a psychic wound that emanates a telepathic miasma his fellow humans can neither cure nor endure. Muller is exiled to the remote planet of Lemnos, where he is left, deeply embittered, at the heart of a deadly maze . . . until a new alien race appears, seemingly intent on exterminating humanity. Only Muller can communicate with them, due to the very condition that has made him an outcast. But will Muller stick his neck out for the people who so callously rejected him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Thorns *




  








The Science Fiction Grand Master’s Thorns “holds up chillingly well after all these decades. A dark pastiche upon Beauty and the Beast” (SF Reviews). 

In a world where humanity has colonized the solar system and begun to explore more of the local galaxy, a vast audience follows real-life stories presented by wealthy media mogul Duncan Chalk. To satisfy his audience’s voyeuristic needs—and his own appetite for others’ pain—he pairs Minner Burris, an emotionally withdrawn space explorer who was captured and freakishly surgically altered by aliens, with Lona Kelvin, a suicidal seventeen-year-old girl who donated eggs for a fertility experiment that produced one hundred babies, none of whom she has been allowed to adopt or even see. Chalk promises to solve their personal problems in return for a joint performance tour.

Though the love affair doesn’t last, Chalk keeps the couple on the hook by making new offers. While Minner and Lona struggle to cope with their newfound celebrity and Chalk’s broken promises, they will uncover the true nature of their manipulator—and risk everything to regain the humanity that has been stolen from them . . .

An early exploration of media exploitation and a deep look at freak-show entertainment on a mass scale, this novel was one of the earliest of Silverberg’s mature masterworks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Gilgamesh the King *




  








A thrilling retelling of the ancient Epic of Gilgamesh from the Hugo and Nebula Award–Winning author of Lord Valentine’s Castle.

Gilgamesh’s appetite for wine, women, and warfare is insatiable. As the King of Uruk, he oppresses his people and burdens his city. To temper his excesses, the gods create Enkidu, Gilgamesh’s equal, who becomes his greatest friend. Together they wander the kingdom as brothers, conquering demons until a cruel twist changes Gilgamesh’s path forever. Two parts god and one part man, Gilgamesh is mortal—a fate he now resolves to overcome, no matter what the price. And so he embarks on another journey, in pursuit of vengeance and the ultimate prize for a mortal king: eternal life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*To the Land of the Living *




  








The Hugo Award–winning author returns to the mythical world of Gilgamesh the King in this adventurous sequel: “An enthralling quest.” —The Times (London)

The warrior-king Gilgamesh—part man, part god—is not only larger than life; he is larger than death. Trapped in the Afterworld, a bizarre reality in which everyone who has ever died lives again . . . only to die again and again in endless succession, Gilgamesh sets out to find his lost friend Enkidu and fight his way back to the land of the living. Along the way, he encounters a rogue’s gallery of figures from history, literature, and myth—including H. P. Lovecraft and Robert E. Howard—and travels from the ancient city of Uruk to modern-day Manhattan. But the Afterworld is not so easily escaped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Divergent (Divergent Trilogy, Book 1)*




  








This first book in Veronica Roth's #1 New York Times bestselling Divergent series of books is the novel the inspired the major motion picture starring Shailene Woodley, Theo James, and Kate Winslet. This dystopian series set in a futuristic Chicago has captured the hearts of millions of teen and adult readers.

Perfect for fans of the Hunger Games and Maze Runner series, Divergent and its sequels, Insurgent and Allegiant, are the gripping story of a dystopian world transformed by courage, self-sacrifice, and love. Fans of the Divergent movie will find the book packed with just as much emotional depth and exhilarating action as the film, all told in beautiful, rich language.

One choice can transform you. Beatrice Prior's society is divided into five factions—Candor (the honest), Abnegation (the selfless), Dauntless (the brave), Amity (the peaceful), and Erudite (the intelligent). Beatrice must choose between staying with her Abnegation family and transferring factions.

Her choice will shock her community and herself. But the newly christened Tris also has a secret, one she's determined to keep hidden, because in this world, what makes you different makes you dangerous.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*SEAL Team 13 *




  








It’s been ten years since a mysterious incident in the South China Sea annihilated a US Navy destroyer and its Navy SEAL team. Only one man survived this horrific tragedy. Now, as more of these strange, supernatural events are happening around the world—with deadly consequences—the US Navy calls on sole survivor Harold “Hawk” Masters to put a stop to the evil forces behind these crimes.

Masters reluctantly returns, dispatched to lead an elite team of soldiers like him—all survivors of the terrifying, evil deeds of “the other side.” As these frightening events escalate at an alarming rate, SEAL Team 13 is put to the test, battling malevolent undead creatures that threaten the security of the nation—and the world.

But not everyone supports the government’s new interest in facing off against the unnatural forces that threaten the welfare of its citizens. Could Hawk Masters’ secret military force also be forced to fight shadowy opponents from within?

From world-building author Evan Currie, SEAL Team 13 is a dark, riveting, and action-packed tale of military intrigue and supernatural horror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Taking: A Novel *




  








In one of the most dazzling books of his celebrated career, Dean Koontz delivers a masterwork of page-turning suspense that surpasses even his own inimitable reputation as a chronicler of our worst fears—and best dreams. In The Taking he tells the story of a community cut off from a world under siege, and the terrifying battle for survival waged by a young couple and their neighbors as familiar streets become fog-shrouded death traps. Gripping, heartbreaking, and triumphant in the face of mankind’s darkest hour, here is a small-town slice-of-doomsday thriller that strikes to the core of each of us to ask: What would you do in the midst of The Taking.

On the morning that will mark the end of the world they have known, Molly and Niel Sloan awaken to the drumbeat of rain on their roof. It has haunted their sleep, invaded their dreams, and now they rise to find a luminous silvery downpour drenching their small California mountain town. A strange scent hangs faintly in the air, and the young couple cannot shake the sense of something wrong.

As hours pass and the rain continues to fall, Molly and Niel listen to disturbing news of extreme weather phenomena across the globe. Before evening, their little town loses television and radio reception. Then telephone and the Internet are gone. With the ceaseless rain now comes an obscuring fog that transforms the once-friendly village into a ghostly labyrinth. By nightfall the Sloans have gathered with some of their neighbors to deal with community damage...but also because they feel the need to band together against some unknown threat, some enemy they cannot identify or even imagine.

In the night, strange noises arise, and at a distance, in the rain and the mist, mysterious lights are seen drifting among the trees. The rain diminishes with the dawn, but a moody gray-purple twilight prevails. Soon Molly, Niel, and their small band of friends will be forced to draw on reserves of strength, courage, and humanity they never knew they had. For within the misty gloom they will encounter something that reveals in a terrifying instant what is happening to their world—something that is hunting them with ruthless efficiency. Epic in scope, searingly intimate and immediate in perspective, The Taking is an adventure story like no other, a relentless roller-coaster read that brings apocalypse to Main Street and showcases the talents of one of our most original and mesmerizing novelists at the pinnacle of his powers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Overdue Life of Amy Byler *




  








An Amazon Charts and Washington Post bestseller, and a Goodreads Choice Award finalist.

“A laugh-out-loud funny, pitch-perfect novel that will have readers rooting for this unlikely, relatable, and totally lovable heroine, The Overdue Life of Amy Byler is the ultimate escape—and will leave moms everywhere questioning whether it isn’t time for a #momspringa of their own.” —New York Journal of Books

Overworked and underappreciated, single mom Amy Byler needs a break. So when the guilt-ridden husband who abandoned her shows up and offers to take care of their kids for the summer, she accepts his offer and escapes rural Pennsylvania for New York City.

Usually grounded and mild mannered, Amy finally lets her hair down in the city that never sleeps. She discovers a life filled with culture, sophistication, and—with a little encouragement from her friends—a few blind dates. When one man in particular makes quick work of Amy’s heart, she risks losing herself completely in the unexpected escape, and as the summer comes to an end, Amy realizes too late that she must make an impossible decision: stay in this exciting new chapter of her life, or return to the life she left behind.

But before she can choose, a crisis forces the two worlds together, and Amy must stare down a future where she could lose both sides of herself, and every dream she’s ever nurtured, in the beat of a heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Holy Cow: A Novel *




  








A rollicking, globe-trotting adventure with a twist: a four-legged heroine you won't soon forget

Elsie Bovary is a cow, and a pretty happy one at that—her long, lazy days are spent eating, napping, and chatting with her best friend, Mallory. One night, Elsie and Mallory sneak out of their pasture; but while Mallory is interested in flirting with the neighboring bulls, Elsie finds herself drawn to the farmhouse. Through the window, she sees the farmer's family gathered around a bright Box God—and what the Box God reveals about something called an "industrial meat farm" shakes Elsie's understanding of her world to its core.

There's only one solution: escape to a better, safer world. And so a motley crew is formed: Elsie; Jerry—excuse me, Shalom—a cranky, Torah-reading pig who's recently converted to Judaism; and Tom, a suave (in his own mind, at least) turkey who can't fly, but who can work an iPhone with his beak. Toting stolen passports and slapdash human disguises, they head for the airport.

Elsie is our wise-cracking, pop-culture-reference-dropping, slyly witty narrator; Tom—who does eventually learn to fly (sort of)—dispenses psychiatric advice in a fake German accent; and Shalom, rejected by his adopted people in Jerusalem, ends up unexpectedly uniting Israelis and Palestinians. David Duchovny's charismatic creatures point the way toward a mutual understanding and acceptance that the world desperately needs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dilbert 2.0: The Boom Years, 1994 to 1997: 20 Years of Dilbert *




  







Whether avoiding pointless meetings with the clueless pointy-haired boss or angsting over insanely impossible sales goals, meaningless performance objectives, and a mind-numbing cubicle environment, Dilbert and his fellow corporate victims soldier on, providing a humorous release for the great brotherhood of office drones. For 20 years, Dilbert has connected with the unappreciated, making one and all wonder, "Has Scott Adams bugged our offices?" In Dilbert 2.0, a collection of the strip's first 20 years, Scott clearly demonstrates that through the dot-com and real estate bubbles to the new normal, Dilbert knows that the stuff of work is really funny business! Now presented for the first time in a four-volume electronic edition! This second volume of Dilbert 2.0 covers the boom years from 1994 to 1997 for the celebrated cartoon strip.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dilbert 2.0: The Early Years: 1989 to 1993 *




  







In the tradition of The Complete Far Side and The Complete Calvin and Hobbes, Dilbert 2.0 celebrates the 20th anniversary of Scott Adams's Dilbert, the touchstone of office humor. This first volume of the four-volume e-book edition of Dilbert 2.0 covers the early years from 1989 to 1993 for the celebrated cartoon strip.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Problem Identified: And You're Probably Not Part of the Solution (Dilbert Book 34) *




  






In Problem Identified: And You're Probably Not Part of the Solution, cartoonist Scott Adams affectionately ridicules inept office colleagues--those co-workers behind the pointless projects, interminable meetings, and ill-conceived "downsizings"--in this thematically linked collection of Dilbert comic strips.

Dilbert, the benchmark of office humors, continues to use its considerable powers of humor for the greater good, helping us to fight the good fight at work despite those around us whose job descriptions seem to include undercutting morale and generally doing everything possible to lead us into economic ruin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*It's Not Funny If I Have to Explain It: A Dilbert Treasury *




  








Office workers, cubicle squatters, and corporate drones everywhere read Dilbert in their morning papers and see their own bosses and coworkers in the frames of the strip, enacting on newsprint the weird rituals and bizarre activities that are conducted each day in the American workplace. The characters' names and hairstyles have been changed to protect their identities, but Dilbert's readers aren't fooled. After all, they spend every day with these idiots and lunatics.

Jargon-spewing corporate zombies. The sociopath who checks voice mail on his speaker phone. The fascist information systems guy. The sadistic human resources director. The technophobic vice president. The power-mad executive assistant. The pursed-lip sycophant. The big stubborn dumb guy. They're Dilbert's coworkers, and chances are they're yours, too. If you know them, work with them, or dialogue with them about leveraging synergies to maximize shareholder value, then you'll recognize this comic strip as a day at the office, only funnier!

Since 1989 Dilbert has lampooned not only the people but also the accepted conventions and practices of the business world. Office politics, management trends, business travel, personnel policies, corporate bureaucracy, irrational strategies, unfathomable accounting practices, unproductive meetings, dysfunctional organizations, oppressive work spaces, silly protocols, and inscrutable jargon are all targets of Adams's darkly goofy satirical pen. Dilbert strikes a deeply resonant chord with fans because it casts such a dead-on reflection of the realities of the white-collar workplace, even with its off-the-wall delivery.

It's Not Funny If I Have to Explain It, features Adams's personal all-time favorite selections, along with his own handwritten commentary about the strips.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Freedom's Just Another Word for People Finding Out You're Useless: A Dilbert Book *




  








No office can function without a little humor and craziness. Adams turns mundane office issues into excruciatingly funny office moments. 

In Freedom's Just Another Word for People Finding Out You're Useless, fans get a hilarious collection of great Dilbert strips that are anything but useless. From office politics and reams of red tape, to mayhem due to new technologies and, of course, the crazy cast of co-workers, Dilbert gets it done.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dilbert 2.0: The Modern Era: 2001 to 2008 *




  







In the tradition of The Complete Far Side and The Complete Calvin and Hobbes, Dilbert 2.0 celebrates the 20th anniversary of Scott Adams's Dilbert, the touchstone of office humor. This fourth volume of the four-volume e-book edition of Dilbert 2.0 covers the modern era from 2001 to 2008 for the celebrated cartoon strip.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*This Is the Part Where You Pretend to Add Value: A Dilbert Book *




  








Ninety percent of ethics is picking the right ethicist." -Dilbert

More This Is the Part Where You Pretend to Add Value

Scott Adams offers up his this Dilbert collection exploring themes of sloth and corporate indifference. The arbitrary, unspoken rules of interoffice emailing, the random policy generator, and the knowledge that management has indeed given up ever trying to win an award for best place to work all combine to make life in the Dilbert workplace as demoralizing as real life.

Dilbert navigates through the same corporate 9 to 5 existence in which his readers physically dwell. Dilbert, Dogbert, the boss, Wally, Alice, and Catbert tackle corporate indolence, avarice, and pretense one strip at a time, from the neighboring cubicle whistler to the project naysayer to the guy who's always just too busy to lend a hand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fluorescent Light Glistens Off Your Head: A Dilbert Collection*




  








He captures our workplace frustrations with dead-on accuracy. He knows all about the technophobic vice president, the fascist information systems supervisor, and even the big, stubborn, dumb guy. How does he do it? How does he know? It's downright spooky. Scott Adams, get out of our heads!

The notion that Dilbert creator Scott Adams has secretly bugged every office, cubicle, and conference room in America—a belief widely held by Dilbert fans—has been debunked by pointy-haired experts. This discovery leads to an even more sinister yet inescapable conclusion: that the lunacy you thought was unique to your workplace is spreading with a viral malignancy across the nation's business landscape.

Yes, the Corporate America brand of insanity has garnered a majority market share among white-collar managers and so-called leaders at companies large and small. Product features (let's not call them "benefits") of this insanity include inflated executive salaries, irrelevant performance objectives, insipid management fads, inscrutable e-mail, interminable meetings, and oppressive work environments.

Dilbert is the inadvertent poster child for the Corporate America brand. In The Fluorescent Light Glistens Off Your Head, he and his power-hungry dog, Dogbert, provide much-needed comic relief to working stiffs toiling in cubicles everywhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Your Accomplishments Are Suspiciously Hard to Verify: A Dilbert Book*


Amazon has the wrong book cover on the website.


Inside Your Accomplishments Are Suspiciously Hard to Verify, Adams tackles the subjects of Elbonian slave labor, faulty product recalls, less-than-anonymous employee surveys, and more.

If you've ever looked among your co-workers and thought, "I hope feral cats eat every one of you," or briefly celebrated a well-deserved promotion only to realize that the word "promotion" now means that you're responsible for doing two jobs for the price of one, then chances are you find the corporate cubicle culture represented inside Dilbert alive and well inside your own work environment--and that's exactly what makes Dilbert so topical and funny.

From Dilbert's invention of a portable brain scanner (with a popcorn microwave option) to his moonlighting as a professional corporate crime scene cleaner, Your Accomplishments Are Suspiciously Hard to Verify chronicles pointless projects, interminable meetings, and ill-conceived office policies one Dilbert strip at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How's That Underling Thing Working Out for You?: A Dilbert Book *




  








For more than 20 years, Scott Adams's Dilbert has chronicled the problem-filled work world of pointless projects, questionable employment practices, and interoffice politics that eerily resemble our own 9-to-5 cubicle existence.

In How's That Underling Thing Working Out for You?, Adams takes on the challenges of Elbonian sensitivity training, employee satisfaction surveys, confusopoly consultants, and more inside this new Dilbert book.
If you agree that every indeterminable project has to have at least one WDG (Worthless Dumb Guy), or are subjected to results-free sensitivity training, questionable employee surveys, and freelance consultants that seem to offer little more than exorbitant invoices, then chances are you find the corporate cubicle culture philosophy represented inside How's That Underling Thing Working Out for You? alive and well inside your own work environment--and that's exactly what makes Dilbert one of the most successful and popular comic strips of all time.

From Dogbert's invention of a beheading app to Dilbert's PowerPoint presentation that proves two monkeys could lead better than current management, How's That Underling Thing Working Out for You? chronicles corporate cubicle culture questionable training seminars and employee satisfaction surveys, along with made-up consultancies one Dilbert strip at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Teamwork Means You Can't Pick the Side that's Right (Dilbert Book 38 )*



  








He's the icon of millions of corporate workers, the most popular cubicle dweller on this planet. He spends his days in endless meetings with incompetent supervisors, performing perfunctory tasks mixed with the occasional team-building, brainstorming, or management fad-of-the-day session. He has entertained us for more than two decades: He's Dilbert.

Created in 1989 by Adams, in his own cubicle as a doodle distraction, Dilbert has found a home in the workplace, this generation's home away from home. Adams amuses readers with his portrayal of the absurdities of this environment with unfailing accuracy and precision. As readers of more than 2,000 newspapers, millions of books, and the newly revamped Dilbert site know, the familiar mouthless character with the upturned tie, his dog, Dogbert, the pointy-haired Boss, over-achieving Alice and underachieving Wally, Human Resources director Catbert, depict a world that's all too easy to recognize, complete with shrinking cubicles, clueless co-workers, focus groups and ill-conceived management concepts.

In this all-new chronological collection, Adams further exploits the fodder of workaday life, making even the most cynical cubicle dweller laugh at our shared, absurd work lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Can't Remember If We're Cheap or Smart: A Dilbert Book *




  







Whether avoiding pointless meetings with the clueless pointy-haired boss or angsting over insanely impossible sales goals, meaningless performance objectives, and a mind-numbing cubicle environment, Dilbert and his fellow corporate victims soldier on, providing a great humorous release for the great brotherhood of office drones. For more than 20 years, Dilbert has connected with the great unappreciated, making one and all wonder, "Has Scott Adams bugged our offices?" In I Can't Remember If We're Cheap or Smart, Scott once again demonstrates that through the dot-coms to the mortgage bubble burst to the new normal, Dilbert knows that the stuff of work is really funny business!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Your New Job Title Is "Accomplice": A Dilbert Book *




  







As fresh a look at the inanity of office life as it brought to the comics pages when it first appeared in 1989, this 40th AMP Dilbert collection comically confirms to the working public that we all really know what's going on. Our devices might be more sophisticated, our software and apps might be more plentiful, but when it gets down to interactions between the worker bees and the clueless in-controls, discontent and sarcasm rule, as only Dilbert can proclaim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ohitika Woman *




  








In this follow-up to her acclaimed memoir Lakota Woman, the bestselling author shares “a grim yet gripping account” of Native American life (The Boston Globe).

In this stirring sequel to the now-classic Lakota Woman, Mary Brave Bird continues the chronicle of her life with the same grit, passion, and piercing insight. It is a tale of ancient glory and present anguish, of courage and despair, of magic and mystery, and, above all, of the survival of both body and mind.

Having returned home from Wounded Knee in 1973 and gotten married to American Indian movement leader Leonard Crow Dog, Mary became a mother who had hope of a better life. But, as she says, “Trouble always finds me.” With brutal frankness she bares her innermost thoughts, recounting the dark as well as the bright moments in her tumultuous life. She talks about the stark truths of being a Native American living in a white-dominated society as well as her experience of being a mother, a woman, and, rarest of all, a Sioux feminist. Filled with contrasts, courage, and endurance, Ohitika Woman is a powerful testament to Mary’s will and spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Lakota Woman *




  








The bestselling memoir of a Native American woman’s struggles and the life she found in activism: “courageous, impassioned, poetic and inspirational” (Publishers Weekly).

Mary Brave Bird grew up on the Rosebud Indian Reservation in South Dakota in a one-room cabin without running water or electricity. With her white father gone, she was left to endure “half-breed” status amid the violence, machismo, and aimless drinking of life on the reservation. Rebelling against all this—as well as a punishing Catholic missionary school—she became a teenage runaway.

Mary was eighteen and pregnant when the rebellion at Wounded Knee happened in 1973. Inspired to take action, she joined the American Indian Movement to fight for the rights of her people. Later, she married Leonard Crow Dog, the AIM’s chief medicine man, who revived the sacred but outlawed Ghost Dance.

Originally published in 1990, Lakota Woman was a national bestseller and winner of the American Book Award. It is a story of determination against all odds, of the cruelties perpetuated against American Indians, and of the Native American struggle for rights. Working with Richard Erdoes, one of the twentieth century’s leading writers on Native American affairs, Brave Bird recounts her difficult upbringing and the path of her fascinating life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Night the Lights Went Out: A Memoir of Life After Brain Damage*




  








A fascinating, darkly funny comeback story of learning to live with a broken mind after a near-fatal traumatic brain injury—from the acclaimed author of The Hike

“Drew Magary has produced a remarkable account of his journey, one that is filled with terror, tenderness, beauty, and grace.”—David Grann, bestselling author of Killers of the Flower Moon

Drew Magary, fan-favorite Defector and former Deadspin columnist, is known for his acerbic takes and his surprisingly nuanced chronicling of his own life. But in The Night the Lights Went Out, he finds himself far out of his depths. On the night of the 2018 Deadspin Awards, he suffered a mysterious fall that caused him to smash his head so hard on a cement floor that he cracked his skull in three places and suffered a catastrophic brain hemorrhage. For two weeks, he remained in a coma. The world was gone to him, and him to it.

In his long recovery from his injury, including understanding what his family and friends went through as he lay there dying, coming to terms with his now permanent disabilities, and trying to find some lesson in this cosmic accident, he leaned on the one sure thing that he knows and that didn't leave him—his writing.

Drew takes a deep dive into what it meant to be a bystander to his own death and figuring out who this new Drew is: a Drew that doesn't walk as well, doesn't taste or smell or see or hear as well, and a Drew that is often failing as a husband and a father as he bounces between grumpiness, irritability, and existential fury. But what's a good comeback story without heartbreak? Eager to get back what he lost, Drew experiences an awakening of a whole other kind in this incredibly funny, medically illuminating, and heartfelt memoir.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.


*After I Do: A Novel *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo

“A seductive twist on the timeless tale of a couple trying to rediscover love in a marriage brought low by the challenges of domestic togetherness…touching, perceptive, and achingly honest.” —Beatriz Williams, New York Times bestselling author

When Lauren and Ryan’s marriage reaches the breaking point, they come up with an unconventional plan. They decide to take a year off in the hopes of finding a way to fall in love again. One year apart, and only one rule: they cannot contact each other. Aside from that, anything goes.

Lauren embarks on a journey of self-discovery, quickly finding that her friends and family have their own ideas about the meaning of marriage. These influences, as well as her own healing process and the challenges of living apart from Ryan, begin to change Lauren’s ideas about monogamy and marriage. She starts to question: When you can have romance without loyalty and commitment without marriage, when love and lust are no longer tied together, what do you value? What are you willing to fight for?

This is a love story about what happens when the love fades. It’s about staying in love, seizing love, forsaking love, and committing to love with everything you’ve got. And above all, After I Do is the story of a couple caught up in an old game—and searching for a new road to happily ever after.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Bewitching Spell (The Bewitched Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A Witch, a Ghoul and a Racoon Shifter Walk Into a Bar

Clarice, aka Click, is a witch who was accidentally or intentionally institutionalized. She can't remember which. Her former roommate in said institution, Sherry, aka Scatter and raccoon shifter, decides to bust her out. And Walter, a ghoul and former employee of the institute decides to join the little adventure. And what do three paranormal figures need...a mundane private investigator named Maribel.

The paranormal peeps decide to build their own private eye business investigating supernatural phenomenon, but are dragged into an actual murder. Could the killing be connected to the supernatural? Or have our heroes wandered onto an evil that is more mundane?

And who had Clarice sent to the institute? Did her supernatural powers make people believe she was out of her mind, or is someone trying to keep her from discovering her true potential.

Sherry has her own problems. Shifting into not one raccoon but three has its own rewards and downfalls. And Walter, being the ghoul he is, has to feed on dead souls. He is a Grateful Dead fan for sure. And Maribel, being the only non-paranormal has her hands full juggling the circus she's found herself in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.


*A Corpse Called Bob: A Funny and Gripping Murder Mystery (The Izzy Palmer Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Everyone hated Bob the office bully, but who finally did him in?*

*Miss Marple meets Bridget Jones in a fast-paced and funny new detective series with a wicked resolution you'll never see coming.*



When Izzy Palmer finds her brutish manager stabbed to death in his office, she knows she’s the only one who can solve the case. Izzy is a crime fiction devotee, a life-long fan of whodunits and she’s determined to find the killer.

Okay, the police have zero interest in her help, her best friend is acting suspicious and she might sort of, possibly be falling for one of the suspects, but she won’t let any of that get in her way. Will a detailed knowledge of every golden-age mystery be enough to work out who killed Bob or could Izzy be the next victim?

A Corpse Called Bob provides all the intrigue of a classic Agatha Christie novel combined with a modern sense of humour and a cast of oddball suspects who will keep you in the dark right to the dramatic last chapter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Here Today, Scone Tomorrow: A light-hearted culinary cozy murder mystery (Baker's Rise Mysteries Book One) *




  








A delightful new series from successful author R. A. Hutchins mixes humour and suspense with the charm of a quirky English village in this cosy page-turner.

When the self-titled Lord of the Manor, Harold Baker, meets an untimely end, the residents of Baker’s Rise believe that he has simply died from choking. It is fair to say that they are certainly not sad to see him go!

Former city dweller Flora Miller, new to the quaint English village and in charge of the recently restored Tearoom on the Rise, is the unlucky recipient of the late man’s parrot. Her new feathered companion has no filter and a vibrant personality that cannot be ignored! Witness to Harold’s murder, the bird won’t let the matter lie, and it’s not long before Flora becomes suspicious.

A quest to bake the perfect scone is put on hold whilst Flora helps the charming Detective Bramble to investigate Harold’s death. She has set her hopes on writing the next bestseller, not on becoming an amateur sleuth, but life sometimes has surprises in store!

Will they find the killer before they strike again, and can Flora find the acceptance and friendship she seeks amongst her new neighbours?

Packed with twists and turns, colourful characters and a sprinkle of romance, this is the first book in the series of Baker’s Rise Mysteries. It will certainly leave you hungry for more!

(Includes a traditional scone recipe!)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fake Death: A British Cozy Murder Mystery with a Female Amateur Sleuth (A Dotty Sayers Antique Mystery Book 1) *




  








*One dead body. Multiple identities. Can an amateur sleuth see through the charade before she becomes a tragic victim?*
Young military widow, Dotty Sayers, is delighted with her new job at an auction house in Britain’s picturesque Cotswolds. She reluctantly agrees to take part in a Remembrance parade, to commemorate her husband and his fallen comrades, but she’s shocked to learn that after the event an unknown soldier is found dead.

Dotty assists the police and appraises objects found at the victim’s house, but rather than identifying the deceased, she discovers numerous personas. When a suspect is arrested, and Dotty is asked to look after his British blue cat, she realises appearances can be deceiving. Can she track down the real culprit and prevent an innocent man from being imprisoned?

Can Dotty unmask the killer without putting her own life at risk?

Fake Death is the first book in the captivating Dotty Sayers Antique Mystery series. If you like intriguing mysteries, entertaining characters and the glorious British countryside, then you’ll adore Victoria Tait’s enthralling tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Five: The Untold Lives of the Women Killed by Jack the Ripper*




  








Winner of the Baillie Gifford Prize for Nonfiction and of the Goodreads Choice Award for History & Biography

The award-winning, best-selling book that changes the narrative of the “Ripper” murders forever
Polly, Annie, Elisabeth, Catherine, and Mary Jane are famous for the same thing, though they never met. They came from some of London’s wealthiest and poorest neighborhoods, from the factory towns of middle England, and from Wales and Sweden. They wrote ballads, ran coffeehouses, lived on country estates; they breathed ink dust from printing presses and escaped human traffickers.

What they had in common was the year of their murders: 1888. The person responsible was never identified, but the character created by the press to fill that gap has become far more famous than any of these five women. Now, in this gripping narrative of five lives, Hallie Rubenhold finally sets the record straight and gives these women back their stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Housemaid: An absolutely addictive psychological thriller with a jaw-dropping twist *




  








“Welcome to the family,” Nina Winchester says as I shake her elegant, manicured hand. I smile politely, gazing around the marble hallway. Working here is my last chance to start fresh. I can pretend to be whoever I like. But I’ll soon learn that the Winchesters’ secrets are far more dangerous than my own…

Every day I clean the Winchesters’ beautiful house top to bottom. I collect their daughter from school. And I cook a delicious meal for the whole family before heading up to eat alone in my tiny room on the top floor.

I try to ignore how Nina makes a mess just to watch me clean it up. How she tells strange lies about her own daughter. And how her husband Andrew seems more broken every day. But as I look into Andrew’s handsome brown eyes, so full of pain, it’s hard not to imagine what it would be like to live Nina’s life. The walk-in closet, the fancy car, the perfect husband.

I only try on one of Nina’s pristine white dresses once. Just to see what it’s like. But she soon finds out… and by the time I realize my attic bedroom door only locks from the outside, it’s far too late.

But I reassure myself: the Winchesters don’t know who I really am.

They don’t know what I’m capable of…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Accomplice: A Novel *




  








Everyone has the same questions about best friends Owen and Luna: What binds them together so tightly? Why weren’t they ever a couple? And why do people around them keep turning up dead? In this riveting novel from the New York Times bestselling author of The Passenger, every answer raises a new, more chilling question.

“Masterfully plotted, The Accomplice is both a keep-you-guessing mystery and a keenly and tenderly observed character study.”—Attica Locke, author of Bluebird, Bluebird and Heaven, My Home

ONE OF THE MOST ANTICIPATED BOOKS OF 2022—PopSugar, CrimeReads

Owen Mann is charming, privileged, and chronically dissatisfied. Luna Grey is secretive, cautious, and pragmatic. Despite their differences, they form a bond the moment they meet in college. Their names soon become indivisible—Owen and Luna, Luna and Owen—and stay that way even after an unexplained death rocks their social circle.

They’re still best friends years later, when Luna finds Owen’s wife brutally murdered. The police investigation sheds light on some long-hidden secrets, but it can’t penetrate the wall of mystery that surrounds Owen. To get to the heart of what happened and why, Luna has to dig up the one secret she’s spent her whole life burying.

The Accomplice brilliantly examines the bonds of shared history, what it costs to break them, and what happens when you start wondering how well you know the one person who truly knows you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Defendant's Father (Michael Gresham Thrillers) *




  







Got a killer in your guest room?

Michael Gresham is a criminal attorney whose priest has fathered a son. The boy is now seventeen, acting-out, and arrested for first-degree murder. The priest asks Michael to take his son into his home so he can be released on bail. Michael and his wife agree and the boy, with his snake and mice, moves in.

Can Michael save the boy from a lifetime in prison? Should he, once the whole truth is known? Will Michael’s new wife recover from her time with the boy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Armageddon Prophecy *




  








Dr Stephen O'Neill is working the night shift when a woman is brought into his Emergency Department with bible verses burned into her skin. After putting her on life support and admitting her to the Intensive Care Unit, he reports the victim’s wounds to the local sheriff’s office. He soon finds himself investigating on behalf of the victim, who is not expected to survive. Before long he forms a bond with Deputy Emily Holland and they begin to suspect that a local religious sect—some would call it a cult—may be involved.

When another victim’s body is found, it becomes a race to decipher the biblical references and find the executioner before more people are killed. Can O’Neill and Holland solve the puzzle of the Armageddon Prophecy before Judgement Day arrives? The fate of the world may hang in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Liam Devlin Novels: The Eagle Has Landed, Touch the Devil, and Confessional *




  








Three New York Times–bestselling thrillers take IRA gunman Liam Devlin from WWII to the Cold War to a terrorist plot in Northern Ireland.

In The Eagle Has Landed, the inspiration for the film starring Donald Sutherland, an audacious Nazi plan to kidnap Winston Churchill threatens to tip the scales of World War II. In November 1943, an elite team of Nazi paratroopers descends on British soil with a diabolical goal: Abduct Winston Churchill and cripple the Allied war effort. The mission, ordered by Hitler himself and planned by Heinrich Himmler, is led by ace agent Kurt Steiner and aided on the ground by IRA gunman Liam Devlin.

As the deadly duo executes Hitler’s harrowing plot, only the quiet town of Studley Constable stands in their way. Its residents, including a beautiful widow, are the lone souls aware of the impending Nazi plan, and they must become the most unlikely of heroes as the fate of the war hangs in the balance.

In Touch the Devil, in the shadow of the Cold War, two rugged IRA veterans must crush a ruthless mercenary before his deadly scheme can bring Europe to its knees. Terrorist-for-hire Frank Barry has been wreaking havoc in Germany and France with backing from the KGB. But his next mission might be his deadliest: Barry plans to steal a state-of-the-art missile and sell it to the highest bidder.

Only Barry’s longtime rivals, retired IRA gunman Liam Devlin and his ally Martin Brosnan, can prevent the missile from falling into the wrong hands. But first, Devlin must stage a thrilling jailbreak to free Brosnan before the men set off on a gripping race against the clock to eliminate Barry and end his reign of terror.

In Confessional, a rogue terrorist in Northern Ireland prepares for his final deadly strike. Trained by the KGB, the assassin known as Cuchulain has cut a path of violence throughout the region for over two decades, leaving a trail of bodies in his wake. Now he has set his audacious sights on his highest profile target yet: the pope.

Desperate to stop the terrorist, British Intelligence enlists an enemy Irish gunman, Liam Devlin, to accomplish what they never could. He must put an end to Cuchulain, once and for all.

Jack Higgins is, without a doubt, “the master” (Tom Clancy) of well-crafted World War II espionage thrillers. These three novels featuring Liam Devlin are required reading for lovers of intrigue, action, suspense, and adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Bouncer (Joe the Bouncer Book 1) *




  








Introducing Joe the Bouncer in “a tour-de-force, ranging from underworld crime to a unique caper and a terrorist plot . . . an outstanding new voice” (Robert Crais, #1 New York Times bestselling author).

In David Gordon’s diabolically imaginative thriller, The Bouncer, nothing and no one is as expected—from a vial of yellow fragrance to a gangster who moonlights in women’s clothes.

Joe Brody is just your average Dostoevsky-reading, Harvard-expelled strip club bouncer who has a highly classified military history and whose best friend from Catholic school happens to be head mafioso Gio Caprisi. FBI agent Donna Zamora, the best shot in her class at Quantico, is a single mother stuck at a desk manning the hotline. Their storylines intersect over a tip from a cokehead that leads to a crackdown on Gio’s strip joint in Queens and Joe’s arrest—just one piece of a city-wide sweep aimed at flushing out anyone who might have a lead on the various terrorists whose photos are hanging on the wall under Most Wanted. Outside the jailhouse, the Fed and the bouncer lock eyes, as Gordon launches them both headlong into a nonstop plot that goes from back-road gun show intervention to high-stakes perfume heist and manages to touch everyone from the CIA to the Flushing Triads. Beneath it all lurks a sinister criminal mastermind whose manipulations could cause chaos on a massively violent scale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hard Stuff (Joe the Bouncer Book 2) *




  








In this humorous, action-packed crime thriller, a strip club bouncer working for a coalition of mob bosses must steal $4 million in diamonds—twice.

Ex-black-ops-specialist-turned-strip-club-bouncer Joe Brody has a new qualification to add to his resume: an alliance of New York City’s mob bosses has deemed him its “sheriff.” In the straight world, when you “see something” you “say something” to the law. In the bent world, they call Joe.

Still reeling from a particularly difficult operation—and having plummeted back into the drug and alcohol addiction that got him kicked out of the military as a result—Joe has just managed to detox at the clinic of a Chinese herbalist when the mob bosses phone. They need Joe to help them swindle a group of opioid dealers (of all things). But these are no typical drug-ferrying gangsters. Little Maria, the head of the Dominican mob, has discovered that her new heroin suppliers belong to an al Qaeda splinter group, and that they’re planning to use their drug funds to back their terrorist agenda. With Joe in command, the mob coalition must pull off an intricate heist that will begin in Manhattan’s diamond district. At stake is not only their business, but the state of the world.

For readers who like a liberal dose of humor mixed with gritty crime, The Hard Stuff is a brilliant, action-packed thriller from a fresh virtuoso of the crime caper genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Texarkana (A Perley Gates Western Book 6) *




  








JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. RUSTLERS’ PARADISE.

An unholy trio of cutthroat rustlers turn a routine horse drive into an epic showdown between good and evil—with a little divine justice from gunfighting legend Perley Gates . . .

At first, the job sounds easy: lead a small herd of horses across the Arkansas–Texas border to the Double-D ranch near Texarkana. No problem—at least not for a man like Perley Gates. In fact, he’s looking forward to the 150-mile journey with his old sidekick Possum Smith and young Sonny Rice, and doesn’t expect any trouble along the way. Unfortunately, trouble has a way of finding Perley Gates. This time, it’s a trigger-happy trio of horse thieves who take one look at old Possum, young Sonny, and the low-key Perley, and decide they’re three very easy targets. But in the Old West, nothing comes easy. Except death . . .

So begins one hell of a showdown. On one side are the forces of evil itself, with notorious gunslinger Spade Devlin gunning for blood. On the other side are a few good men, a town under seige—and a merciless angel of vengeance named Perley Gates. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Am Pilgrim: A Thriller *




  








“I Am Pilgrim is simply one of the best suspense novels I’ve read in a long time.” —David Baldacci, #1 New York Times bestselling author

“A big, breathless tale of nonstop suspense.” —Janet Maslin, The New York Times

“The pages fly by ferociously fast. Simply unputdownable.” —Booklist

A breakneck race against time…and an implacable enemy.

An anonymous young woman murdered in a run-down hotel, all identifying characteristics dissolved by acid.

A father publicly beheaded in the blistering heat of a Saudi Arabian public square.

A notorious Syrian biotech expert found eyeless in a Damascus junkyard.

Smoldering human remains on a remote mountainside in Afghanistan.

A flawless plot to commit an appalling crime against humanity.

One path links them all, and only one man can make the journey.

Pilgrim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*13 Days to Die: A Novel *




  








#1 AMAZON BESTSELLING MEDICAL THRILLER

Red Sparrow meets Inferno in Matt Miksa's debut which electrifies a Cold War spirit with fresh, modern-day expertise as our heroes wrestle society's darkest nightmares.

In a far-flung Tibetan village, prayer flags flap against whitewashed houses and a majestic monastery stretches to heaven. It's Shangri-La--the earthly paradise--until a stranger staggers out of the forest and collapses into a bloody, lifeless mass. He's the first victim of a crippling epidemic, but he's no ordinary man.

Olen Grave, an American intelligence officer, heads directly into the hot zone to investigate. Posing as a journalist, he joins the Chinese research team, led by a headstrong female virus hunter, Dr. Zhou Weilin. Together, the unlikely allies discover that Patient Zero was a spy who deliberately infected himself. But why? Who did he work for?

As Olen and Dr. Zhou rush to uncover the shocking truth behind the epidemic, they unravel a twisted conspiracy that reaches from Beijing's great halls to Washington's corridors of power. With the superpowers now at the brink of war, the fate of the world will rest on the duo's shoulders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Scientists Who Changed History*




  








Explore the lives and achievements of more than 85 of the world's most inspirational and influential scientists with this innovative and boldly graphic biography-led book.

The second title in DK's new illustrated biography series, Scientists Who Changed History profiles trailblazing individuals from Greek mathematicians, such as Archimedes and Hipparchus, through physicists of the early 20th-century, such as Marie Curie and Albert Einstein, to modern greats such as Stephen Hawking and Tim Berners-Lee.

Each featured individual has made a major contribution to one or more scientific fields, from astronomy, biology, and psychology, to computer science and geology.

Combining elements of biography, history, and analysis, Scientists Who Changed History explains the groundbreaking contributions made by these revolutionary men and women in a clear and informative way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*World History: From the Ancient World to the Information Age *




  








Take a trip through the defining moments of our global story and see the thinkers, leaders, ideas, and inventions that have shaped the world.

Presented in a beautiful slipcase, World History is an essential guide for anyone who loves history or wants to broaden their knowledge. This accessible book covers over 350 of the world's most important turning points, from our earliest human ancestors of prehistory to political events of the modern world.

Follow detailed maps showing the continuous movement of humans across the Earth, and examine fascinating paintings illustrating the events and individuals that took them there. Beautiful photography throughout the book will carry you back in time to see the people and places of the stories - along with stunning artifacts from every historical period.

From magnificent buildings like the Colosseum to magnificent words like "I have a dream!", this guide brings history's most significant events to life for every reader to discover and enjoy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Greece: A History *




  







Here, from the award-winning writer and historian Alexander Eliot, is the dramatic story of the rise of ancient Greece to the fall of the Greek Empire - from the city-states of Athens and Sparta to the empire of Alexander the Great and the power of Constantine, from myths of gods and goddesses to the foundations of Orthodox Christianity and from Herodotus and Homer to Aristotle and Euclid. The history of Greece - the birthplace of Western civilization, democracy, mathematics, philosophy, and theater - unfolds in vivid detail in these pages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lost States: True Stories of Texlahoma, Transylvania, and Other States That Never Made It *




  








This is American history they don’t teach you in class: Discover the “fascinating, funny” stories of the states that never were, from Texlahoma to West Florida (The New Yorker)

Everyone knows the fifty nifty united states—but what about the hundreds of other statehood proposals that never came to pass? Lost States is a tribute to such great unrealized dreams as West Florida, Texlahoma, Montezuma, Rough and Ready, and Yazoo. Some of these states came remarkably close to joining the Union. Others never had a chance. Many are still trying. Consider:

Frontier legend Daniel Boone once proposed a state of Transylvania in the Appalachian wilderness. His plan was resurrected a few years later with the new name of Kentucky.

Residents of bucolic South Jersey wanted to secede from their urban north Jersey neighbors and form the fifty-first state.

The Gold Rush territory of Nataqua could have made a fine state—but since no women were willing to live there, the settlers gave up and joined California.

Each story offers a fascinating glimpse at the nation we might have become—along with plenty of absurd characters, bureaucratic red tape, and political gamesmanship. Accompanying these tales are beautifully rendered maps detailing the proposed state boundaries, plus images of real-life artifacts and ephemera. Welcome to the world of Lost States!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Last Citadel: Petersburg, June 1864–April 1865 *








The revised and updated groundbreaking study of the most extensive military operation of the Civil War—from the author of Bloody Roads South.

The Petersburg campaign began on June 9, 1864, and ended on April 3, 1865, when Federal troops at last entered the city. It was the longest and most costly siege ever to take place on North American soil, yet it has been overshadowed by other actions that occurred at the same time period, most notably Sherman’s famous “March to the Sea,” and Sheridan’s celebrated Shenandoah Valley campaign. The ten-month Petersburg affair witnessed many more combat actions than the other two combined, and involved an average of 170,000 soldiers, not to mention thousands of civilians who were also caught up in the maelstrom. By its bloody end, the Petersburg campaign would add more than 70,000 casualties to the war’s total.

With the same dogged determination that had seen him through the terrible Overland Campaign, Lieutenant General Ulysses S. Grant fixed his sights on the capture of Petersburg. Grant’s opponent, General Robert E. Lee, was equally determined that the “Cockade City” would not fall. Trudeau crafts this dramatic and moving story largely through the words of the men and women who were there, including officers, common soldiers, and the residents of Petersburg. What emerges is an epic account rich in human incident and adventure. Based on exhaustive research into official records and unpublished memoirs, letters, and diaries, as well as published recollections and regimental histories, The Last Citadel also includes twenty-three maps and a choice selection of drawings by on-the-spot combat artists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Code Talker: The First and Only Memoir By One of the Original Navajo Code Talkers of WWII *




  








The first and only memoir by one of the original Navajo code talkers of WWII.

His name wasn’t Chester Nez. That was the English name he was assigned in kindergarten. And in boarding school at Fort Defiance, he was punished for speaking his native language, as the teachers sought to rid him of his culture and traditions. But discrimination didn’t stop Chester from answering the call to defend his country after Pearl Harbor, for the Navajo have always been warriors, and his upbringing on a New Mexico reservation gave him the strength—both physical and mental—to excel as a marine.

During World War II, the Japanese had managed to crack every code the United States used. But when the Marines turned to its Navajo recruits to develop and implement a secret military language, they created the only unbroken code in modern warfare—and helped assure victory for the United States over Japan in the South Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Weird True Stories From World War 1 & 2: A Collection of Insane-But-True Stories From The Two World Wars To Satisfy Your Curious Brain (World War Trivia) *




  








Do you love crazy true stories? Then this is the book for you!

While they might sound too bizarre to be true, we assure you every account stems from true events. Whether you’re a fan of strange, odd, or mysterious stories, are a history buff, or read everything you can from both world wars, this book is a must read that’ll leave you perplexed and curious from start to finish.

From the unbelievable story of one man holding a military position and stopping an approaching army from taking the location to a miscalculation that lost a battle, there’s a story for everyone in this fascinating collection of tales.

As an added bonus, this book contains over 400 historical trivia questions to challenge your knowledge, impress your friends, and grow your understanding of this critical time in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*United States Navy Destroyers: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  








This pictorial history examines the key role played by US Navy destroyers from the turn of the twentieth century through the Cold War and beyond.

The first sixteen United States Navy destroyers were ordered in 1898. Prior to America’s entry into the First World War, another sixty-three destroyers were commissioned and, due to the U-boat threat, 267 more were authorized by Congress once hostilities were joined.

Between 1932 and Pearl Harbor ten new classes totaling 169 destroyers came into service. During the Second World War, American shipyards turned out a further 334 vessels. Of the three classes, the 175 Fletcher-class were judged the most successful.

The Cold War years saw the development of seven more classes, while more recent additions include eighty-two of the stealth-shaped Arleigh Burke class. In this comprehensive account, author and military expert Michael Green combines a superb collection of historical images with an authoritative text.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Days of Battle: Armoured Operations North of the River Danube, Hungary 1944–45 *




  








This volume of WWII military studies examines significant yet neglected clashes of German-Hungarian and Soviet armor north of the river Danube.

In Days of Battle, Dr. Norbert Számvéber, chief of Hungary's military archives, examines armor combat operations in the southern territory of the historical Upper Hungary (part of Hungary between 1938 and 1945, at the present time now part of Slovakia) in three separate studies.

The first is an account of the battle between the Ipoly and Garam rivers during the second half of December 1944, in which the élite Hungarian Division "Szent László" saw action for the first time.

The second study examines the fierce tank battle of Komárom, fought between January 6th–22nd of 1945. This was an integral part of the Battle for Budapest, parallel in time with Operation Konrad.

The third study describes the combat during the German Operation Südwind in February 1945, as well as the Soviet attack launched in the direction of Bratislava in March 1945.

Based on files and documentation from German, Hungarian and Soviet sources, Dr. Számvéber’s authoritative text is supported by photographs and color battle maps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Michigan POW Camps in World War II *




  








During World War II, Michigan became a temporary home to six thousand German and Italian POWs.

At a time of homefront labor shortages, they picked fruit in Berrien County, harvested sugar beets in the Thumb, cut pulpwood in the Upper Peninsula and maintained parks and other public spaces in Detroit. The work programs were not flawless and not all of the prisoners were cooperative, but many of the men established enduring friendships with their captors. Author Gregory Sumner tells the story of these detainees and the ordinary Americans who embodied our highest ideals, even amid a global war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*On the Devil's Tail: In Combat with the Waffen-SS on the Eastern Front 1945, and with the French in Indochina 1951–54 *




  








A collaborationist who fought for Germany during WWII and later for the French in Vietnam tells his eventful life story in this military memoir.

This is the riveting true story of Paul Martelli who fought on the Eastern Front in 1945 as a fifteen-year-old member of the 33rd Waffen-Grenadier-Division of the SS Charlemagne, and later, as a soldier with French forces in the Tonkin area of Vietnam.

Paul recounts his time at the Sennheim military training base; his experience of the German invasion of France when he was still a boy in Lorraine; and his motivations for enlisting with the Waffen SS a few years later. He reveals his escapades at Greifenberg, his first love with a German girl helping refugees, and his experiences of combat. After the German defeat, Martelli ends up delivering a group of female camp prisoners to a Russian officer, then living in disguise among enemy soldiers until he escapes and surrenders to the Americans.

After a prison sentence and military service in Morocco, Paul is sent to fight in defense of French bases north of Hanoi, Vietnam. Though he survives three years of fierce combat, he compares his service in the Waffen SS with the inefficiency of the French Expeditionary Force and comes out deeply frustrated.

At almost twenty-six, Martelli has fought and lost in two wars, both against the communists. Unemployed, and with the ideals of a ‘Nouvelle Europe’ in pieces, he briefly joins the French Foreign Legion before choosing another path


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/03/22.

Currently $3.

*The United States Marine Corps in the Korean War: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  








This pictorial history covers the US Marine Corps’ outstanding contribution, organization, tactics, fighting doctrine and weaponry during the Korean War.

On June 25, 1950, the North Korean Army invaded South Korea. Among the US forces sent to South Korea was the 1st Marine Division. In September 1950, the Division audaciously landed deep behind enemy lines at Inchon port, throwing the North Korea Army into disarray.

In November 1950, the Chinese Army invaded North Korea with eight divisions tasked with the destruction of the 1st Marine Division at the Chosin Reservoir. The Marines made a 78-mile fighting withdrawal in arctic conditions before being evacuated by the US Navy.

In February 1951, the 1st Marine Division returned to combat assisting Eighth (US) Army to repulse five Chinese Army offensives over four months. By November 1951, the large-scale operations by the opposing sides had ended, replaced by a stalemate which lasted until the 27 July, 1953 armistice. With rare wartime images, this volume vividly chronicles the bitter three-year conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/04/22.

Currently $2.

*Sentenced to Prism (Humanx Commonwealth) *




  








One man struggles to survive on a hostile alien world in this thrilling adventure from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Madrenga.

Some people are convinced they can do anything; Evan Orgell is one of them. So when his company president sends him off-world to investigate a breakdown in communications from a small research station on a newly discovered planet, he’s all in. The planet’s resources could mean massive profits for the company—and a successful mission could mean massive advancement for Evan. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Clad in a Mobile Hostile World suit, Evan has no doubts about his safety—until he lands on the world of Prism. Though he’s already dealt with thousands of theoretical extraterrestrial problems, nothing prepares him for what he finds there. Hungry, invading lifeforms are everywhere. Over two dozen highly trained people have been overwhelmed and killed, some with their bones eaten from the inside out. It’s utter devastation. Then, while Evan searches for survivors, his indestructible suit meets its match—and he must face the bloodthirsty predators of Prism alone, unprotected, with only his wits to rely on . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pagan's Veil: A 1950s sci-fi noir thriller (Verus Foundation Book 2)*


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*




  








*A shocking secret. A government conspiracy. Can a young journalist expose the Earth-shattering truth before she pays the ultimate price?*

Washington, 1952. 'Wild' Bill Donovan is getting desperate. He needs to shut down Edna Drake… but the woman just won't allow herself to be intimidated. After she receives an anonymous tip exposing covert presidential-led UFO research, she throws caution to the wind in a bid to plaster the cover-up on the front page. Determined to prove herself in the man’s world of journalism, the fiery young reporter will risk anything to claim the scoop.

Making waves in male-dominated circles by recklessly questioning high-ranking officials, Drake has no idea the danger she’s provoking. And as she edges closer to the mind-blowing out-of-this-world facts, both the passionate reporter’s freedom and her life are in the line of fire.

Donovan likes her. This clever young woman is dauntless, a bit like he used to be. But he also knows what's at stake — and neither of their lives matter a damn in the grander scheme of things.

Can Edna Drake write history’s most sensational headline before she’s buried in the obituaries?

Based on actual events in the skies over the US Capitol.

Pagan’s Veil is the riveting second tale in the Verus Foundation science fiction series. If you like brassy heroines, snappy dialogue, provocative conspiracies and history reimagined, you’ll love Matt Eaton’s classy noir thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sleeping Gods: A space race sci-fi adventure (Verus Foundation Book 4)*




  








Could there really be an incredible secret hidden on the far side of the Moon that astronauts have been guarding for half a century?

By NASA's best estimate, the first men to fly to the Moon have a 50-50 chance of making it back to Earth alive.

Of course, NASA also assumes the crew of Apollo 8 will be all alone when they reach lunar orbit.

But when the astronauts witness a strange and unidentified flying object on the Moon's far side, Commander Frank Borman doesn't tell mission control in Houston — because he's already been sworn to secrecy.

The far side is permanently hidden from Earth. It's a perfect place to hide.

Sleeping Gods puts you inside the capsule on a mission so audacious it borders on the foolhardy.

If you like X-Files and the movie Apollo 13, you'll love Sleeping Gods — another bold step in Matt Eaton's remarkable Verus Foundation Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Spellsinger (The Spellsinger Adventures Book 1) *




  








A musician is transported into a land of magic—from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Star Wars: The Force Awakens and Star Trek Into Darkness.

Jonathan Thomas Meriweather is a typical college student, interested in girls, music, and an occasional taste of reefer. But when a journey through an interdimensional portal lands him in a world of talking animals and ominous sorcery, he finds he is on a very different trip indeed. Here, when he plays a strange instrument called a duar, peculiar things happen: powerful magic that may be the only way to stop a dark force that threatens his new world—and his old one. Reluctantly, he finds himself teaming up with a semi-senile turtle wizard; a thieving, backstabbing otter; and a bewildered Marxist dragon to rally an army for the war about to come.

Spellsinger, the first in Alan Dean Foster’s eight-book Spellsinger series, introduces a world of magic and mayhem, where animals are people and plunging ahead no matter what the consequences may be the only way to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Paths of the Perambulator (The Spellsinger Adventures Book 5) *




  








A trapped cosmic creature may drive the whole world mad—unless the spellsinger can set it free: “Foster knows how to spin a yarn” (Starlog).

It’s an ordinary day in the Bellwoods, save for the fact that Jon-Tom the spellsinger has awoken as a six-foot blue crab. He soon reverts to normal—as normal as a college student trapped in a world of magic and talking animals can be, anyway—but the bizarre changes keep happening, affecting not just him but the whole of this strange world. His wizardly mentor suspects these are the effects of the perambulator, a cosmic being whose presence distorts reality. One has been imprisoned in the mountains, and unless they free it, it will rip the world to shreds one insane illusion at a time.

So Jon-Tom sets out, backed by the wizard, a boozehound owl, a gutter-minded otter, and a warrior koala with a taste for leather. Saving the world will be a cinch, as long as they don’t lose their minds along the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Time of the Transference (The Spellsinger Adventures Book 6) *




  








Another tale of talking animals and misdirected magic in the #1 New York Times–bestselling author’s whimsical series: “Foster knows how to spin a yarn” (Starlog).

Jon-Tom has been trapped in a strange land of talking owls and wizarding turtles for a year now, his sole consolation that in this universe his musical abilities have inadvertently made him something of a sorcerer. But when an encounter with some burglars leads to him snapping the magical duar that channels his power, he finds himself an ordinary human again—on a quest to repair his instrument with nothing but his staff and his semi-faithful, ever-complaining otter sidekick to defend him. The journey takes them to the ends of the earth—and beyond. On the run from some half-wit pirates, they dart into a cave and find themselves in San Antonio, the shortcut to home that Jon-Tom has long dreamed about. But Texas wants nothing to do with this long-haired wizard, or the unpleasant creatures who are tracking him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Iron King Special Edition (The Iron Fey Book 1) *




  








Enter a fantastical world of dangerous faeries, wicked princes and one half-human girl who discovers her entire life is a lie. This special edition of The Iron King includes the bonus novella “Winter’s Passage” and an exclusive excerpt from the new Iron Fey book, The Iron Raven.

MY NAME IS MEGHAN CHASE.

In less than twenty-four hours, I’ll be sixteen. Countless stories, songs and poems have been written about this wonderful age, when a girl finds true love and the stars shine for her and the handsome prince carries her off into the sunset.

I DON’T THINK IT WILL BE THAT WAY FOR ME.

Something has always felt slightly off in Meghan Chase’s life, ever since her father disappeared when she was six. Ten years later, when her little brother also goes missing, Meghan learns the truth—she is the secret daughter of a mythical faery king and a pawn in a deadly war. Now Meghan will learn just how far she’ll go to save someone she loves, to stop a mysterious evil no faery creature dare face…and to find love with a young prince who might rather see her dead than let her touch his icy heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Little Book of Politics (Big Ideas)*




  








This ebook is the perfect introduction to politics and political thought throughout history.

From the origins of democracy to Machiavelli's cunning statecraft, and from Rousseau's "social contract" to the American Declaration of Independence, Marxist communism, the dawn of populism, and identity politics, The Little Book of Politics examines the philosophies behind the different political beliefs and methods of government used around the world over the course of human history.

Includes infographics and flowcharts that explain complex concepts in a simple but exciting way, The Little Book of Politics offers you a combination of clear text and hard-working infographics in a portable format that is perfect for reading on the go.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*An Italian Education: The Further Adventures of an Expatriate in Verona (An Evergreen book) *




  








A “marvelous” Mediterranean memoir of an expatriate father raising his children in Italy—from the author of Italian Neighbors (The Washington Post).

Tim Parks offers another lively firsthand account of Italian society and culture—this time focusing on all the little things that turn an ordinary newborn infant into a true Italian.

When British-born Tim Parks heard a mother at the beach in Pescara shout to her son, “Alberto, don’t sweat! No you can’t go in the sea till eleven, it’s still too cold, go and see your cousin in row three number fifty-two,” he was inspired to write about parenting in Italy—which he was doing himself at the time after adopting the country as his own. In this humorous memoir, Parks offers an enchanting portrait of Italian childhood that shifts from comedy to despair in the time it takes to sing a lullaby. The result is “a wry, thoughtful, and often hilarious book . . . a parable of how our children, no matter what, are other than ourselves” (The New Yorker).

“Glimpses of Italy that are fond, critical, pithy and penetrating.” —The Atlanta Journal-Constitution


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Man You'll Marry: An Anthology*




  








Be swept away by the magic and romance of this classic story from #1 New York Times bestselling author Debbie Macomber.

Shelly Hansen is horrified when her great-aunt’s wedding dress arrives—because, according to family legend, she is destined to marry the next man she meets. So when she trips on an escalator and falls into Mark Brady’s arms, she tells him—and herself—that she is not interested in marriage. But then she starts seeing him everywhere… Coincidence?

Originally published in 1992


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Shadow of Death: A Sister Agatha and Father Selwyn Mystery*




  








Call the Midwife meets Agatha Christie in this charming mystery debut set at a bucolic Welsh convent, where a mystery-loving nun finds herself in the midst of a real-life murder case

The sisters of Gwenafwy Abbey have cherished their contemplative life—days spent in prayer, reflection, tending the Convent’s vegetable gardens and making their award-winning organic cheese, Heavenly Gouda. Life seems perfect, except for Sister Agatha, a die-hard mystery fan who despairs of ever finding any real life inspiration for her own novel. That is, until the Abbey’s sexton is found dead under an avalanche of gouda. Despite the reservations of the local constable, Sister Agatha is convinced it’s murder and the game is afoot.

Armed only with the notes she’s scribbled during her favorite podcast, How to Write a Mystery Novel, as well as a lessons learned from crime heroes ranging from Hercule Poirot to Stephanie Plum, Sister Agatha leads the nuns of Gwenafwy Abbey (and her unwitting sidekick, Father Selwyn) as they begin a race against time to resolve the death of Jacob, save the Abbey, exonerate a beloved postulant, and restore the good name of their cheese.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Royal Murder: A completely gripping 1920s cozy mystery (A Lady Eleanor Swift Mystery Book 9) *




  








At the royal boat race there are beautiful barges, plenty of bunting, a handsome prince and… is that a body in the water? Lady Swift is on the case!

Spring, 1923. One-time adventurer and now amateur sleuth Lady Eleanor Swift is attending the annual royal regatta with her new pal Tipsy Fitzroy. Tipsy has Eleanor trussed up like a debutante in a new dress, determined to turn her into a proper society lady. Even Eleanor’s favourite companion, Gladstone the bulldog, has a new outfit for the occasion.

But the sparkling prize-giving ceremony is interrupted when the devilishly handsome host gulps his glass of champagne on stage and collapses to the floor. The victim is none other than the king’s cousin, Lord Xander Taylor-Howard. He was rumoured to be entangled in a rather dubious gambling ring, but did someone kill him instead of collecting his debt? Or was this simply an ill-timed tragic accident? Either way, a right royal scandal is afoot…

Sir Percival, the head of the royal police, asks Eleanor for her help investigating. He’d do anything to keep the story under wraps. She knows it will get her into hot water with a certain dapper Detective Seldon, but she’s determined to see justice done. However, as she digs deeper, she learns Lord Taylor-Howard was hiding more than one murky secret. It isn’t until she takes a closer look at the unfortunate royal’s shattered champagne flute that she stumbles upon just the clue she needs. But can she reel in the killer before her ship is sunk too?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Fateful Plateful (Auntie Clem's Bakery Book 16) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*




  








Fateful Plateful

Was Pa poisoned?

Everything is just fine in Bald Eagle Falls. Auntie Clem’s Bakery is stable and making good money.

It seems like ages since anyone was murdered or kidnapped. And it seems like just yesterday.

But things are not so rosy in Moose River. When Vic gets the news that her father is on his deathbed, she isn’t sure what to do. Erin takes the trip with her and it soon becomes clear to both of them that all is not right with the Jackson family.

Something dark and dangerous is going on in Moose River, and Erin Price is about to get her fill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Careless in Red (Inspector Lynley Book 15) *




  








“Exceptional. . . . Intelligent, surprising, sexy, funny, compassionate and wise.”—Washington Post

From #1 New York Times bestselling author Elizabeth George, a stunning mystery featuring Detective Inspector Thomas Lynley that explores the perfect crime.

After the senseless murder of his pregnant wife, Detective Superintendent Thomas Lynley hands in his badge and walks out of Scotland Yard. He goes home to Cornwall. The only way he can deal with his painful memories is to hike the trails over the cliffs of the Cornish coast. There, on the forty-third day of his walk, he finds the lifeless body of a young man, dead from a fall.

Thus begins a quest to unmask a clever and ruthless murderer. But this time, Lynley’s not in charge. He’s a witness—and possibly even a suspect. The vastly understaffed local copper in charge of the investigation soon figures out that Lynley can help. So can his former associate Barbara Havers, whom Scotland Yard sends to Cornwall, ostensibly to assist in the investigation, but unofficially to keep an eye on Lynley and maybe lure him back to his job.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Scoundrel: How a Convicted Murderer Persuaded the Women Who Loved Him, the Conservative Establishment, and the Courts to Set Him Free *




  








A Recommended Read from: The Los Angeles Times * Town and Country * The Seattle Times * Publishers Weekly * Lit Hub * Crime Reads * Alma

From the author of The Real Lolita and editor of Unspeakable Acts, the astonishing story of a murderer who conned the people around him—including conservative thinker William F. Buckley—into helping set him free

In the 1960s, Edgar Smith, in prison and sentenced to death for the murder of teenager Victoria Zielinski, struck up a correspondence with William F. Buckley, the founder of National Review. Buckley, who refused to believe that a man who supported the neoconservative movement could have committed such a heinous crime, began to advocate not only for Smith’s life to be spared but also for his sentence to be overturned.

So begins a bizarre and tragic tale of mid-century America. Sarah Weinman’s Scoundrel leads us through the twists of fate and fortune that brought Smith to freedom, book deals, fame, and eventually to attempting murder again. In Smith, Weinman has uncovered a psychopath who slipped his way into public acclaim and acceptance before crashing down to earth once again.

From the people Smith deceived—Buckley, the book editor who published his work, friends from back home, and the women who loved him—to Americans who were willing to buy into his lies, Weinman explores who in our world is accorded innocence, and how the public becomes complicit in the stories we tell one another.

Scoundrel shows, with clear eyes and sympathy for all those who entered Smith’s orbit, how and why he was able to manipulate, obfuscate, and make a mockery of both well-meaning people and the American criminal justice system. It tells a forgotten part of American history at the nexus of justice, prison reform, and civil rights, and exposes how one man’s ill-conceived plan to set another man free came at the great expense of Edgar Smith’s victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Truth Be Told: A Novel *




  







Serial meets Ruth Ware’s In A Dark, Dark Wood in this inventive and twisty psychological thriller about a mega-hit podcast that reopens a murder case and threatens to unravel the carefully constructed life of the victim’s daughter—now a major Apple TV+ series starring Octavia Spencer and Aaron Paul, produced by Reese Witherspoon’s Hello Sunshine!

The only thing more dangerous than a lie…is the truth.

Josie Buhrman has spent the last ten years trying to escape her family and with good reason. After her father’s murder thirteen years prior, her mother ran away to join a cult and her twin sister Lanie, once Josie’s closest friend and confidant, betrayed her in an unimaginable way. Now, Josie has finally put down roots in New York, settling into domestic life with her partner Caleb, and that’s where she intends to stay.

The only problem is that she has lied to Caleb about every detail of her past—starting with her last name.

When investigative reporter Poppy Parnell sets off a media firestorm with a megahit podcast that reopens the long-closed case of Josie’s father’s murder, questioning whether the wrong person may be behind bars, Josie’s world begins to unravel. Meanwhile, the unexpected death of Josie’s long-absent mother forces her to return to her Midwestern hometown where she must confront the demons from her past—and the lies on which she has staked her future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Violence: A Novel *




  








How far would you go to be free? Three generations of women forge a new path through an America torn by a mysterious wave of violence in this “chilling [and] dizzyingly effective” (The New York Times Book Review) novel of revenge, liberation, and triumph.

“A gorgeously creative and surprisingly gleeful story about the way violence infects every aspect of American life.”—Sarah Langan, author of Good Neighbors

“A novel that defines this era.”—Stephen Graham Jones, New York Times bestselling author of The Only Good Indians

They call it The Violence: a strange epidemic that causes the infected to experience sudden bursts of animalistic rage, with no provocation and no memory of their crimes. While it tears the nation apart, one woman sees something unlikely in the chaos—an opportunity.

Chelsea Martin has been a prisoner in her own home for too long. Her controlling husband has manipulated her for years, cutting her off from all support. Her narcissistic mother is no help, and her teen daughter is realizing she might be falling into the same trap when her once adoring boyfriend shows a dark side.

But when the Violence erupts, Chelsea creates a plan to liberate herself and her daughters once and for all.

What follows is a shocking and thrilling journey as three generations of women navigate a world in which they are finally empowered to fight back. Somewhere along the journey from her magazine-ready Tampa home to the professional wrestling ring, Chelsea becomes her own liberator, an avatar of revenge and hope, and a new heroine for a new world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Voyage to Somewhere: A Novel *




  








From the bestselling author of The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit, a World War II novel that is as thrilling as it is true to life 

Hoping to draw a nice, lengthy shore duty after two years at sea, Lieutenant Barton is instead told that he is being sent right back out, this time as captain of a supply ship sailing from California to New Guinea and stopping at every small island in between. Homesick for his wife, he has no choice but to accept the assignment and a crew of twenty-six landlubbers whose last names all begin with W. Their first load of cargo? Pineapples destined for Hawaii.

Life aboard the one-hundred-eighty-foot SV-126 is never dull. When Barton isn’t battling gale-force winds and monstrous waves, he is coping with seasick sailors and budding rivalries that threaten to turn mutinous. Hanging over the ship like a storm cloud is the knowledge that the world is at war and the enemy is never far away.

Whether Lieutenant Barton and his crew are fighting torpedoes and typhoons or writing letters to loved ones, Voyage to Somewhere offers a unique and page-turning perspective on what the Second World War was really like.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Return to Berlin: A Spy Story *




  







'Return to Berlin' is the long-awaited sequel to Noel Hynd’s classic million-selling espionage novel, 'Flowers From Berlin'.

It is early 1943 and the United States has been at war for more than a year. William Cochrane, an agent of the Federal Bureau of Investigation, who was the central character in 'Flowers From Berlin', has enlisted in the United States Army. He has the commission of a major and is at Fort Monmouth, New Jersey, training for combat. Suddenly his military orders are countermanded by Washington. He is ordered to report immediately to General William Donovan the Office of Strategic Services in New York City. At OSS headquarters Cochrane, recently married, receives an assignment more perilous than combat. He is recruited into the fledgling wartime spy agency and assigned to travel to Europe. He is to make his way to Switzerland to meet with Alan Dulles, the Director of the OSS in Switzerland. There, if Cochrane is lucky enough to arrive, he will receive the second part of his orders: an espionage assignment. Under an assumed identity, Cochrane will make a heart-pounding return visit to Berlin, where he lived for a while in the 1930s. There is an assignment vital to the battle against Nazi Germany that only he, with his prior knowledge of people and places in Germany, can complete if he eludes capture by the ever-vigilant Gestapo. Or, with the odds heavily against his success in this assignment, will the assignment cost him his life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No Time to Spy: The Complete Series: A Spy Thriller Series *




  








A spy never retires …

John Sand is the world’s greatest spy, and this thrill-packed collection follows three of his top-secret missions, full of hard-hitting action that is sure to have you on the edge of your seat.

In Come Spy with Me, Sand is pulled back into a world full of secret intelligence where he’s on board for the most dangerous mission of his life. The enemies are deadlier. The stakes higher. The threats more complex.

Live Fast, Spy Hard follows Sand as he works to track down the beautiful Mrs. Sand while crossing continents and dodging death traps.

In To Live and Spy in Berlin, Sand is hunting stolen uranium, and he knows if he doesn’t find it soon, he’ll be hunting something very different—a nuclear bomb.

The John Sand Series invokes the best of the original spy thriller, which follows a recently retired British secret agent in the early 1960s. His real-life exploits inspired a very famous series of best-selling novels by a friend in the spy game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Cleopatra Cipher: An Archaeological Thriller (Adrian West Adventures Book 1) *




  








A priceless treasure. An ancient secret society. A race against time to save countless lives…

Former FBI profiler Adrian West is in Rome for a history conference when she learns that her friend and colleague, Dr. Sebastian Rossi, has been abducted.

When another of his colleagues is found murdered, and Adrian framed for the crime, it’s a race against time to prove her innocence, find Sebastian before it's too late, and stop the secret of a powerful ancient queen from causing the loss of countless lives...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Great Clippers *




  







Against great odds, a small group of patriots built a fleet that proved one of the decisive factors in the American Revolution and the War of 1812. These wealthy men had founded the first banks in the United States and built its first railroads, factories, and steamships. Now, they were to cap their achievements by making their young country equally superior in size, and in the process, producing the greatest, swiftest, and most beautiful craft the world had ever seen - the clipper ship. This book not only traces the origins and achievements of the clipper but enlivens the dry bones of historic fact with the flesh and blood of clipper captains and crews. A great era comes to life with their courageous, tenacious stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*1939: A People's History of the Coming of the Second World War*




  








A best-selling historian’s chronicle of the dramatic months from the Munich Agreement to Hitler’s invasion of Poland and the beginning of World War II.

In the autumn of 1938, Europe believed in the promise of peace. But only a year later, the fateful decisions of just a few men had again led Europe to a massive world war. Drawing on contemporary diaries, memoirs, and newspapers, as well as recorded interviews, 1939 is a narrative account of what the coming of the Second World War felt like to those who lived through it.

Frederick Taylor, author of renowned histories of the Berlin Wall and the bombing of Dresden, highlights the day-to-day experiences of ordinary citizens as well as those who were at the height of power in Germany and Britain. Their voices lend an intimate flavor to this often-surprising account of the period and reveal a marked disconnect between government and people, for few people in either country wanted war.

1939 is a vivid and richly peopled narrative of Europe’s slide into the horrors of war and a powerful warning for our own time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The General: Charles De Gaulle and the France He Saved *




  








“A page-turner”: The biography of a soldier, politician, and leader of the French people, as controversial and complex as he was courageous (The New York Times Book Review).

No leader of modern times was more uniquely patriotic than Charles de Gaulle. As founder and first president of the Fifth Republic, General de Gaulle saw himself as “carrying France on [his] shoulders.”

In his twenties, he fought for his country in the trenches and at the epic battle of Verdun. In the 1930s, he waged a lonely battle to enable France to better resist Hitler’s Germany. Thereafter, he rescued the nation from defeat and decline with his extraordinary leadership, political acumen, daring, and bluff, heading off civil war and leaving a legacy adopted by his successors.

“Le Général,” as he became known, appeared as stoic as a block of granite—but was in fact extremely complex, a man with deep personal feelings and recurrent mood swings, devoted to his family and often seeking reassurance from those around him.

This is an epic portrait of one of the great leaders of the twentieth century and of the country with which he so closely identified. Written with verve, narrative skill, and rigorous detail, The General brings to life the private man as well as the public leader as never before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Brenner Assignment: The Untold Story of the Most Daring Spy Mission of World War II *




  








An impossible mission
Behind enemy lines
The never-before-told true story of a small team of American saboteurs with orders to sever the Third Reich's main supply artery -- the Brenner Pass

Like a scene from Where Eagles Dare , a small team of American special operatives parachutes into Italy under the noses of thousands of German troops. Their orders: link up with local partisans in the mountains and sabotage the well-guarded Brenner Pass, the crucial route through the Alps for the Nazi war machine. Without the supplies that travel this route, the German war effort in Italy will grind to a halt.

Using thousands of recently declassified files, personal interviews, and private documents, including a behind-the-lines diary buried in a bottle, military historian Patrick K. O'Donnell has written a cinematic World War II adventure story. The unforgettable cast of characters includes the dashing and daring team leader; the romantic idealist who plans the operation; the seductive Italian countess who is also a double-agent; and the maniacal SS officer who will stop at nothing to kill the team and their partisan collaborators. The Brenner Assignment is also a World War II story that resonates today, revealing lessons for the war on terror and illustrating the complex nature of insurgency.

Packed with action, suspense, intrigue, and even romance, this exciting true tale of survival and sabotage behind enemy lines is one of the greatest untold adventure stories of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Battleships: WWII Evolution of the Big Guns (Images of War) *



  







Beginning with a pictorial essay on battleship construction in the 1930s and 1940s, this new book looks at the various design facets of the last great capital ships of the world's navies. Kaplan offers us a glimpse into those massive American and German navy yards and construction facilities that were put to use during this time, acquainting us with the arenas in which these final examples of battleship technology were laid down, built up, launched, fitted out, commissioned and taken out to sea.

The book roots itself in a period of monumental change within the history of contemporary warfare. With the baton being passed from the battleship community to that of the aircraft carrier, the iconic battleship was gradually superseded by a new and even more threatening weapons system. It was destined to be consigned to the history books, whilst newer, slicker and more efficient fighting machines took precedence. This publication serves as a tribute to a lost legend of naval warfare.

There is a look at some of modern history's most significant battleships, relaying their thrilling stories, defining characteristics and eventual fates. Ships featured include Scharnhorst, Gneisenau, Warspite, Tirpitz and Yamato.

The book is completed with 'Fast and Last', a visit on board the four final examples of battleship technology and design, the last serving battleships USS Iowa, USS New Jersey, USS Wisconsin, and USS Missouri. Their Second World War careers are recounted, as are the qualities that made them special.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*T-54/55: The Soviet Army's Cold War Main Battle Tank (Images of War)*




  







The Soviet T-54/55 is probably the best-known tank of the Cold War, and it was produced in greater numbers that any other tank in history. It first went into service just after the Second World War and over 70,000 were made, and its design was so successful that it even outlasted its successor the T-62. For a generation it formed the backbone of the armored forces of the Warsaw Pact and it was exported all over the world, remaining in the front-line until the 1990s.

This photographic history in the Images of War series by Anthony Tucker-Jones is the ideal introduction to it. In over 150 archive photographs and a detailed analytical text, he traces the design and development of the T-54/55 and records its operational history. He describes how it was conceived as a main battle tank, an all-rounder, contrasting with the light, medium and heavy tanks produced in the past, and it proved to be extraordinarily effective. It was as adaptable as it was long-lasting, different versions being produced by China, Czechoslovakia, Poland and Romania. Its relatively simple design also meant it was easy to maintain even in difficult conditions and it was used by armies across the Third World, in particular in wars in Angola, Ethiopia, Mozambique and Somalia. Anthony Tucker-Jones's history of this remarkable armored vehicle will be absorbing reading for tank enthusiasts and a valuable source for modelers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Anti-Submarine Warfare: An Illustrated History *




  








A deep dive into the tactics and technology used to defend against submarines—from the opening of the First World War through World War II and beyond.

The submarine was undoubtedly the most potent purely naval weapon of the twentieth century. In two world wars, enemy underwater campaigns were very nearly successful in thwarting Allied hopes of victory—indeed, annihilation of Japanese shipping by US Navy submarines is an indicator of what might have been. That the submarine was usually defeated is a hugely important story in naval history, yet this is the first book to treat the subject as a whole in a readable and accessible manner. It concerns individual heroism and devotion to duty, but also ingenuity, technical advances and originality of tactical thought. What developed was an endless battle between forces above and below the surface, where a successful innovation by one side eventually produces a countermeasure by the other in a lethal struggle for supremacy. Development was not a straight line: wrong ideas and assumptions led to defeat and disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/04/22.

Currently $1.

*Fire from the Sky: Seawolf Gunships in the Mekong Delta *




  








This is the dramatic history of the HAL-3 Seawolves, the U.S. Navy's first and only helicopter gunship squadron of the Vietnam War. The squadron was established "in country" to support the fast, pugnacious river patrol boats of the brown water navy. Flying combat-worn Hueys borrowed from the Army, the mission of the Seawolves quickly expanded to include rapid response air support to any friendly force in the Delta needing immediate, no-holds-barred assistance. Operating in two-plane detachments from specifically configured LSTs, hastily constructed bases, and primitive campsites, the navy gunships and their crews responded to calls within minutes. Flying in all kinds of weather, day and night, they arrived at tree-top level with forward-firing rockets and flex-guns blazing. Door gunners hung outside the violently maneuvering helicopters delivering a hail of fire with their hand-held M-60 machine guns. The Seawolves inserted SEALs deep into enemy territory, and extracted them, often despite savage enemy opposition. They rescued friendly combatants from almost certain capture or death, and evacuated the wounded when Medevac helicopters were not available.

Gleaned from historical documents and the colorful recollections of more than sixty Seawolf warriors, this is the first complete history of the most decorated Navy squadron of the Vietnam War. Naval aviator Richard Knott recounts the story of the Seawolves from the dawning of the concept to the moment the last squadron commander turned out the lights.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/05/22.

*Star Dreadnought Bismarck (The Void Wars Book 1) *




  








Star Dreadnought Bismarck is the Vrokan Empire’s latest weapon, a monstrous warship of a size and power never seen before that could turn the tide of the war.

It is the sixth year of the Void Wars, and only the allies of the Commonwealth remain standing against the unstoppable tide of the brutal Vrokan Empire, still unwilling to yield after numerous setbacks. When a fortuitous reconnaissance flight spots the behemoth leaving port, they know they must act before it can break out into open space, and begin its mission. Stopping the Bismarck will not be easy. At three kilometres long, armed with powerful guns, and protected by unbreachable armour, it is a ship built for one purpose. The destruction of anything it meets.

Knowing the danger, the Commonwealth musters every vessel they can find to contain the new threat. Untested battleships, lightly armoured carriers, and numerous escort ships are hastily mobilised to hunt down and engage the Star Dreadnought before it can destroy the convoys keeping the Commonwealth from starvation and defeat. Leading the charge is the Mighty Hood, the ageing but powerful battlecruiser, flagship of the fleet, and pride of the Commonwealth Navy.

The Void Wars is a brand new military sci-fi series by acclaimed science fiction author Michael G. Thomas. For the first time experience the epic battles and heroes of World War II set in a fictional futuristic universe, where fleets of kilometre long starships fight to the death, and entire worlds are engulfed in the flames of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Battle Fleet Warspite (The Void Wars Book 2) *




  








War continues throughout the galaxy as Vrokan forces overrun the Hellenika System. Only the ships of Battle Fleet Warspite can hold them back.

World after world falls, until only the barren and lifeless planet of Kretos remains, a planet of little strategic importance. A world of small cities, mountains, sharp rocks, bitter storms and a civilian population unprepared for war. Without warning, the first wave of tiny spacecraft force their way through the blockade and fill the sky with landing pods and gliders. Waiting inside are thousands of terror troops, the Vrokan’s elite and most feared warriors.

The Commonwealth throws every ship they can find to slow enemy reinforcements, spearheaded by venerable Commonwealth Battleships Warspite and Valiant. But even that is not enough as more drop troopers force their way to the surface. The fighting becomes more desperate as the motely force of soldiers, academy students, and civilians on one side fight back against the black clad terror troopers of the Vrokan Empire on the other. All while a bitter fight rages through space as ships are torn apart in the struggle for supremacy.

The Void Wars is a brand-new military sci-fi series by acclaimed science fiction author Michael G. Thomas. For the first time experience the epic battles and heroes of World War II set in a fictional futuristic universe, where fleets of kilometre long starships fight to the death, and entire worlds are consumed in the flames of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Galaxy, and the Ground Within: A Novel (Wayfarers Book 4) *




  








National Bestseller!

Return to the sprawling, Hugo Award-winning universe of the Galactic Commons to explore another corner of the cosmos—one often mentioned, but not yet explored—in this absorbing entry in the Wayfarers series, which blends heart-warming characters and imaginative adventure.

With no water, no air, and no native life, the planet Gora is unremarkable. The only thing it has going for it is a chance proximity to more popular worlds, making it a decent stopover for ships traveling between the wormholes that keep the Galactic Commons connected. If deep space is a highway, Gora is just your average truck stop.

At the Five-Hop One-Stop, long-haul spacers can stretch their legs (if they have legs, that is), and get fuel, transit permits, and assorted supplies. The Five-Hop is run by an enterprising alien and her sometimes helpful child, who work hard to provide a little piece of home to everyone passing through.

When a freak technological failure halts all traffic to and from Gora, three strangers—all different species with different aims—are thrown together at the Five-Hop. Grounded, with nothing to do but wait, the trio—an exiled artist with an appointment to keep, a cargo runner at a personal crossroads, and a mysterious individual doing her best to help those on the fringes—are compelled to confront where they’ve been, where they might go, and what they are, or could be, to each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Exiled Fleet (The Divide Series Book 2) *




  








J. S. Dewes continues her fast paced, science fiction action adventure series, the Divide, with The Exiled Fleet, where The Expanse meets The Black Company—the survivors of The Last Watch refuse to die.

The Sentinels narrowly escaped the collapsing edge of the Divide.

They have mustered a few other surviving Sentinels, but with no engines they have no way to leave the edge of the universe before they starve.

Adequin Rake has gathered a team to find the materials they'll need to get everyone out.

To do that they're going to need new allies and evade a ruthless enemy. Some of them will not survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Court of Mist and Fury (A Court of Thorns and Roses Book 2) *




  








The seductive and stunning #1 New York Times bestselling sequel to Sarah J. Maas's spellbinding A Court of Thorns and Roses.

Feyre has undergone more trials than one human woman can carry in her heart. Though she's now been granted the powers and lifespan of the High Fae, she is haunted by her time Under the Mountain and the terrible deeds she performed to save the lives of Tamlin and his people.

As her marriage to Tamlin approaches, Feyre's hollowness and nightmares consume her. She finds herself split into two different people: one who upholds her bargain with Rhysand, High Lord of the feared Night Court, and one who lives out her life in the Spring Court with Tamlin. While Feyre navigates a dark web of politics, passion, and dazzling power, a greater evil looms. She might just be the key to stopping it, but only if she can harness her harrowing gifts, heal her fractured soul, and decide how she wishes to shape her future-and the future of a world in turmoil.

Bestselling author Sarah J. Maas's masterful storytelling brings this second book in her dazzling, sexy, action-packed series to new heights.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dyatlov Pass: Based on the true story that haunted Russia *




  








Inspired by real events.

In February 1959, a group of friends went on a ski-hiking trip to a remote mountain in the northern Urals.

Something killed them...

When a rescue expedition eventually found their camp, they discovered that for some unknown reason, the nine friends had cut their way out of their tent (instead of simply opening the flaps) and fled down the mountain, half undressed and without their shoes. Some had died of hypothermia, while others had strange injuries which one medical examiner stated were consistent with a high-speed car crash. One of them had apparently had her tongue removed.

Alarmed and mystified, the Soviet government classified the case as top secret and closed off the region to all civilians for the next three years.

Years later, a man is discovered wandering in the wilderness, exhausted and terrified…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Into the Dread Void (The Dread Void Book 1) *




  








In the dark woods, you see it.
An emerald light in the distance.
Coming closer. Glowing brighter.
There is no escape.

Something wicked roams the California wilderness. Its victims form a gruesome trail across the Sierra Nevada mountains – dead on their knees, flesh hanging off their bones, expressions of euphoria upon their faces...

Spending her first weekend with her new foster family at their summer cabin, fourteen-year-old Nell has no idea it's heading their way. She has no idea they’ll soon be thrust into a terrifying struggle for their lives, or that the secret she keeps – a supernatural gift she’s hidden most of her childhood – might be the one thing that can save them.

When a ghostly light emerges from the woods beyond their doorstep, everything Nell does know – about our world, and herself – will unravel into chaos. And what was meant to be the start of a promising new life… could threaten to be the end of hers entirely.

Fans of Stephen King, Dean Koontz, Clive Barker, and H.P. Lovecraft will love this terrifying tale of alternate dimensions, otherworldly monsters, and dark destinies come to light.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Amid the Sinking Dark (The Dread Void Book 2) *




  








"You can't save everyone. Not even close..."

Robbed of her only chance at a normal life, Nell Parrish now finds herself in a strange new home where darkness and mysteries abound. Plagued with dreams of the night which brought her here, she's desperate for any distraction, anything to forget those unimaginable horrors...

... even if it means braving another altogether.

Marilyn Powell and her little daughter Emmie are running toward a new life, escaping the overbearing judgement of Marilyn's parents who want nothing more than to separate them. But when their road-trip getaway brings them to the dark and stormy seaside town of Brightport, plans change. A monstrous thing resides in Brightport. Something with an appetite as dark as the storm overhead...

What was meant to be a one-night stay to catch some shuteye soon becomes a nightmare, as Marilyn and Emmie become the town's latest target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Between Two Kingdoms: A Memoir of a Life Interrupted *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A searing, deeply moving memoir of illness and recovery that traces one young woman’s journey from diagnosis to remission to re-entry into “normal” life—from the author of the Life, Interrupted column in The New York Times

ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR: The New York Times Book Review, The Washington Post, Bloomberg, The Rumpus, She Reads, Library Journal, Booklist • “I was immersed for the whole ride and would follow Jaouad anywhere. . . . Her writing restores the moon, lights the way as we learn to endure the unknown.”—Chanel Miller, The New York Times Book Review

“Beautifully crafted . . . affecting . . . a transformative read . . . Jaouad’s insights about the self, connectedness, uncertainty and time speak to all of us.”—The Washington Post

In the summer after graduating from college, Suleika Jaouad was preparing, as they say in commencement speeches, to enter “the real world.” She had fallen in love and moved to Paris to pursue her dream of becoming a war correspondent. The real world she found, however, would take her into a very different kind of conflict zone.

It started with an itch—first on her feet, then up her legs, like a thousand invisible mosquito bites. Next came the exhaustion, and the six-hour naps that only deepened her fatigue. Then a trip to the doctor and, a few weeks shy of her twenty-third birthday, a diagnosis: leukemia, with a 35 percent chance of survival. Just like that, the life she had imagined for herself had gone up in flames. By the time Jaouad flew home to New York, she had lost her job, her apartment, and her independence. She would spend much of the next four years in a hospital bed, fighting for her life and chronicling the saga in a column for The New York Times.

When Jaouad finally walked out of the cancer ward—after countless rounds of chemo, a clinical trial, and a bone marrow transplant—she was, according to the doctors, cured. But as she would soon learn, a cure is not where the work of healing ends; it’s where it begins. She had spent the past 1,500 days in desperate pursuit of one goal—to survive. And now that she’d done so, she realized that she had no idea how to live.

How would she reenter the world and live again? How could she reclaim what had been lost? Jaouad embarked—with her new best friend, Oscar, a scruffy terrier mutt—on a 100-day, 15,000-mile road trip across the country. She set out to meet some of the strangers who had written to her during her years in the hospital: a teenage girl in Florida also recovering from cancer; a teacher in California grieving the death of her son; a death-row inmate in Texas who’d spent his own years confined to a room. What she learned on this trip is that the divide between sick and well is porous, that the vast majority of us will travel back and forth between these realms throughout our lives. Between Two Kingdoms is a profound chronicle of survivorship and a fierce, tender, and inspiring exploration of what it means to begin again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fifty Words for Rain: A Novel *




  








A Good Morning America Book Club Pick and New York Times Bestseller!

From debut author Asha Lemmie, “a lovely, heartrending story about love and loss, prejudice and pain, and the sometimes dangerous, always durable ties that link a family together.” —Kristin Hannah, #1 New York Times–bestselling author of The Nightingale

Kyoto, Japan, 1948. “Do not question. Do not fight. Do not resist.”

Such is eight-year-old Noriko “Nori” Kamiza’s first lesson. She will not question why her mother abandoned her with only these final words. She will not fight her confinement to the attic of her grandparents’ imperial estate. And she will not resist the scalding chemical baths she receives daily to lighten her skin.

The child of a married Japanese aristocrat and her African American GI lover, Nori is an outsider from birth. Her grandparents take her in, only to conceal her, fearful of a stain on the royal pedigree that they are desperate to uphold in a changing Japan. Obedient to a fault, Nori accepts her solitary life, despite her natural intellect and curiosity. But when chance brings her older half-brother, Akira, to the estate that is his inheritance and destiny, Nori finds in him an unlikely ally with whom she forms a powerful bond—a bond their formidable grandparents cannot allow and that will irrevocably change the lives they were always meant to lead. Because now that Nori has glimpsed a world in which perhaps there is a place for her after all, she is ready to fight to be a part of it—a battle that just might cost her everything.

Spanning decades and continents, Fifty Words for Rain is a dazzling epic about the ties that bind, the ties that give you strength, and what it means to be free.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Hell and Other Destinations: A 21st-Century Memoir *




  








“Richly detailed. . . an intimate portrait of a diplomat.” —New Yorker

From the seven-time New York Times bestselling author and former Secretary of State Madeleine Albright—among history's most admired and tireless public servants—a revealing, funny, and inspiring reflection on the challenge of continuing one’s career far beyond the normal age of retirement

In 2001, when Madeleine Albright was leaving office as America’s first female secretary of state, interviewers asked her how she wished to be remembered. “I don’t want to be remembered,” she answered. “I am still here and have much more I intend to do. As difficult as it might seem, I want every stage of my life to be more exciting than the last.”

In that time of transition, the former Secretary considered the possibilities: she could write, teach, travel, give speeches, start a business, fight for democracy, help to empower women, campaign for favored political candidates, spend more time with her grandchildren. Instead of choosing one or two, she decided to do it all. For nearly twenty years, Albright was in constant motion, navigating half a dozen professions, clashing with presidents and prime ministers, learning every day. After leaving the State Department, she blazed her own trail—and gave voice to millions who yearned for respect, regardless of gender, background, or age.

Hell and Other Destinations reveals this remarkable figure at her bluntest, funniest, most intimate, and most serious. It is the tale of our times anchored in lessons for all time, narrated by an extraordinary woman who had a matchless zest for life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Grimm's Furry Tail (Whales and Tails Mystery Book 3) *




  







A cozy mystery series set on Madrona Island, a fictional island within the San Juan Islands off the coast of Washington State. As a fourth generation islander Caitlin Hart is struggling to make her way as the economy and culture of the island evolves toward a tourism based industry. Cait lives in a cabin on her aunt's oceanfront estate where she helps her aunt run Harthaven Cat Sanctuary. When she isn't working with the cats, she helps best friend Tara, operate the coffee bar/bookstore/cat lounge they own, named Coffee Cat Books. In the third book in the series Cait’s friend Cody buys the old newspaper and discovers a previously unpublished edition that details a murder that occurred decades ago. The fact that the story was written but never published piques the curiosity of the friends, who decide to delve into a cold case that reaches back fifty years. When the truth is discovered they struggle with the ramifications of what they have uncovered. They know that revealing it will rock the small island community to its core.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Frankencat (Whales and Tails Mystery Book 13) *




  








Do you love Cozy Mysteries?

Do you love Halloween?

In this fun and heartfelt cozy mystery by USA Today bestselling author Kathi Daley, Cait and Tara are holding a book club meeting at Coffee Cat Books the week before Halloween when a storm rolls in. The storm intensifies during the course of the discussion thrusting the store into darkness. By the time the electricity is restored one of the book club members will be found dead and eleven others will be suspects.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Killer Magic: Book Four of the Sidney Becker Mysteries *




  








When Chief Sidney Becker arrives at a crime scene on the lakeshore of her small town, she’s confronted with one of the most spine chilling murders she’s ever witnessed. The victim was drained of blood, yet the crime scene is immaculate. The man’s nude body is inscribed with mysterious symbols, and strange tokens are buried nearby in the sand.

A highly skilled detective, Sidney won’t rest until the killer is in custody. The investigation takes her into the world of magical practices and beliefs; her suspects include witches, illusionists, psychics, and magicians. Their familiarity with the symbols from the crime scene send a ripple of fear through the occult community. Many are convinced that a demonic warlock is on the loose.

Sidney has little patience for beliefs in magic spells and demons. She’s convinced the killer is a lone psychopath with a personal vendetta. But she can’t deny that something sinister and eerie is afoot in Linnly County—something coiled and venomous and evil, and it’s waiting to strike again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mike Hammer Collection, Volume I *




  








A triple-shot anthology featuring the first three Mike Hammer novels—from the undisputed master of detective fiction.

In Mickey Spillane's classic detective novels, the action exploded in a bone-crunching catharsis. Men and women didn't make love, they collided. Tough brutes used their fists to drive home a message. Tougher broads used guile. And no one's morals were loftier than the gutter. No apologies. Little redemption. They rendered critics powerless, shocked intellectuals, inspired a new wave of pulp mayhem, and left the public hungry for more.

Given their hot, fever-pitch prose and breathless pacing, Spillane’s Mike Hammer novels quickly became one of the most successful series in publishing history—an innovative, no-holds-barred, ultravisceral explosion of sex and violence that made Hammer a literary legend, and Spillane, one of the bestselling authors of all time. After fifty years, neither has lost their power to sucker punch the reader.

Find out for yourself in this omnibus featuring the first three Mike Hammer novels by the living master of the hard-boiled mystery...

Includes:
I, the Jury
My Gun is Quick
Vengeance is Mine!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sleep Well, My Lady (An Emma Djan Investigation Book 2) *




  








In the follow-up to the acclaimed series debut The Missing American, PI Emma Djan investigates the death of a Ghanaian fashion icon and social media celebrity, Lady Araba.

Hard-hitting talk show host Augustus Seeza has become a household name in Ghana, though notorious for his lavish overspending, alcoholism, and womanizing. He’s dating the imposing, beautiful Lady Araba, who leads a selfmade fashion empire. Fearing Augustus is only after her money, Araba’s religious family intervenes to break them up. A few days later, just before a major runway show, Araba is found murdered in her bed. Her driver is arrested after a hasty investigation, but Araba’s favorite aunt, Dele, suspects Augustus Seeza was the real killer.

Almost a year later, Dele approaches Emma Djan, who has finally started to settle in as the only female PI at her agency. To solve Lady Araba’s murder, Emma must not only go on an undercover mission that dredges up trauma from her past, but navigate a long list of suspects with strong motives. Emma quickly discovers that they are all willing to lie for each other—and that one may still be willing to kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*What Happened to Paula: An Unsolved Death and the Danger of American Girlhood: On the Death of an American Girl *




  








A CrimeReads Best True Crime Book of 2021

A People Best Book of Summer

A New York Times Most Anticipated Book of the Summer


A riveting investigation into a cold case asks how much control women have over their bodies and the direction of their lives.

July 1970. Eighteen-year-old Paula Oberbroeckling left her house in Cedar Rapids, Iowa. Four months later, her remains were discovered just beyond the mouth of a culvert overlooking the Cedar River. Her homicide has never been solved.

Fifty years cold, Paula’s case had been mostly forgotten when journalist Katherine Dykstra began looking for answers. A woman was dead. Why had no one been held responsible? How could the powers that be, how could a community, have given up? Tracing Paula’s final days, Dykstra uncovers a girl whose exultant personality was at odds with the Midwest norms of the late 1960s. A girl who was caught between independence and youthful naivete, between a love that defied racially segregated Cedar Rapids and her complicated but enduring love for her mother, and between a possible pregnancy and the freedoms that had been promised by the women’s liberation movement but that still had little practical bearing on actual lives. The more Dykstra learned about the circumstances of Paula’s life, the more parallels she saw in the lives of the women who knew Paula and the women in Paula’s family, in the lives of the women in Dykstra’s own family, and even in her own life.

Captivating and expertly crafted from interviews with Paula’s family and friends, police reports, and on-the-scene investigation, What Happened to Paula is part true crime story, part memoir, a timely and powerful look at gender, autonomy, and the cost of being a woman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Downstairs Neighbor *




  








An addicting and twisty debut about an apartment building devastated by the disappearance of a teenage girl--and by the secrets that won't be kept behind each closed door--that will thrill fans of Lisa Jewell and Shari Lapena.

One House. Three Families. Countless Secrets.

From her downstairs apartment in suburban London, Emma has often overheard the everyday life of the seemingly perfect family upstairs--Steph, Paul and teenage daughter Freya--but has never got to know them. Until one day, she hears something that seizes her attention: Freya has vanished and the police are questioning Steph and Paul about their life. Do either of you have any enemies? Anyone who might want to harm or threaten you?

The effects of Freya's disappearance ripple outward, affecting not just her parents, but everyone who lives in the building, including Emma and local driving instructor Chris, who was the last person to see the teenager before she went missing. Each character's life is thrown into sharp focus as devastating mistakes and long-held secrets are picked apart and other crimes come to light--including a child gone missing twenty-five years earlier, and a shocking murder--that make clear that the past never stays where we leave it, and that homes can be built on foundations of lies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mother May I: A Novel *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER

“A finely paced, shrewdly observed, multi-tiered story . . . A thinking (and feeling) reader’s thriller.” –Wall Street Journal 

"Chilling, thought-provoking, and hauntingly written, Mother May I kept me on the edge of my seat with its breathless race against time." — Megan Miranda, New York Times bestselling author of The Girl from Widow Hills

Recommended by Buzzfeed • Parade • Country Living • Atlanta Journal-Constitution • Augusta Chronicle • The Nerd Daily • She Reads • BookBub • and more!

The New York Times bestselling author of the critically acclaimed Never Have I Ever returns with an even more addictive novel of domestic suspense in which a mother must decide how far she is willing to go to protect her child and the life she loves—an unforgettable tale of power, privilege, lies, revenge, and the choices we make, ones that transform our lives in unforeseen ways.

Revenge doesn’t wait for permission.

Growing up poor in rural Georgia, Bree Cabbat was warned that the world was a dark and scary place. Bree rejected that fearful outlook, and life has proved her right. Having married into a family with wealth, power, and connections, Bree now has all a woman could ever dream of.

Until the day she awakens and sees someone peering into her bedroom window—an old gray-haired woman dressed all in black who vanishes as quickly as she appears. It must be a play of the early morning light or the remnant of a waking dream, Bree tells herself, shaking off the bad feeling that overcomes her.

Later that day though, she spies the old woman again, in the parking lot of her daughters’ private school . . . just minutes before Bree’s infant son, asleep in his car seat only a few feet away, vanishes. It happened so quickly—Bree looked away only for a second. There is a note left in his place, warning her that she is being watched; if she wants her baby back, she must not call the police or deviate in any way from the instructions that will follow.

The mysterious woman makes contact, and Bree learns she, too, is a mother. Why would another mother do this? What does she want? And why has she targeted Bree? Of course Bree will pay anything, do anything. It’s her child.

To get her baby back, Bree must complete one small—but critical—task. It seems harmless enough, but her action comes with a devastating price. 

Bree will do whatever it takes to protect her family—but what if the cost tears their world apart?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Café Wars: A Historical War Novel (The Airmen Series Book 4) *




  








"David Lee Corley establishes himself as one of the masters of the thriller genre with rock-solid characters and a great plot." — Readers' Favorite

Algeria and France 1954. Encouraged by the Viet Minh triumph over the French at Dien Bien Phu, Algerian rebels seize the moment and rise in rebellion against their imperial masters. But Algeria is not Indochina; it is considered part of the homeland, and the French are determined to keep it.

French paratroopers once again lead the fight and find this is no ordinary enemy. The rebels attack from the shadows but live in plain sight in the Casbah, among the people. It is urban warfare at its worst. Everyone is suspect. Nobody is safe. Extreme measures are required.

With Lt. Colonel Bigeard and his men closing in, the rebel leaders change tactics and release their secret weapon – three beautiful sirens trained by a master bomb maker. They hit the French where it hurts the most – the beloved cafés of Paris.

French war correspondent Brigette Friang and the American pilot Tom Coyle return from Indochina to witness bombs ripping apart the streets of Paris, killing thousands of innocent civilians, and striking fear into the heart of France.

Can they stop the master bomb maker and his sirens, or will they become their target?

Based on historical events and real people, Café Wars is filled with heart-pounding action and suspense. It's a cautionary tale as millions of lives hang in the balance, along with the soul of a nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Do No Harm (The Medical Students Book 1) *




  








2020 American Fiction Award winner for Best Medical Thriller

Doctors go to medical school to save lives… right?

When Matthew Preston was eight, his father was shot and killed in rarefied Pacific Palisades by Ted Nash, a home burglar who happened to be the Preston’s neighbor. Though Nash was sentenced to life in San Quentin, Matthew’s lifelong obsession is to somehow get into the prison, gain access to Nash, and exact the ultimate personal revenge. He devises a plan to become a prison doctor to gain access to Nash.

While in medical school, Matthew falls for brilliant classmate Torrey Jamison from poverty-stricken East Palo Alto. Torrey is battling her own demons, having been raped by a school counselor while in high school. Matthew is focused on vigilantism; but he loves Torrey who is morally opposed to killing for any reason—or so she thinks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Relentless (Gray Man Book 10) *




  








The Gray Man's search for missing intelligence agents plunges him deep into a maelstrom of trouble in the latest entry in the #1 New York Times bestselling series.

The first agent disappearance was a puzzle.

The second was a mystery.

The third was a conspiracy.

Intelligence operatives around the world are disappearing. When a missing American agent re-appears in Venezuela, Court Gentry, the Gray Man, is dispatched to bring him in, but a team of assassins has other ideas. Court escapes with his life and a vital piece of intelligence.

Meanwhile, CIA agent Zoya Zakharova is in Berlin. Her mission: to infiltrate a private intelligence firm with some alarming connections. The closer she gets to answers, the less likely she is to get out alive.

Court and Zoya are just two pieces on this international chessboard, and they're about to discover one undeniable truth—sometimes capturing a king requires sacrificing some pawns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Flu: The Story of the Great Influenza Pandemic of 1918 and the Search for the Virus That Caused It *








The fascinating, true story of the world's deadliest disease.

In 1918, the Great Flu Epidemic felled the young and healthy virtually overnight. An estimated forty million people died as the epidemic raged. Children were left orphaned and families were devastated. As many American soldiers were killed by the 1918 flu as were killed in battle during World War I. And no area of the globe was safe. Eskimos living in remote outposts in the frozen tundra were sickened and killed by the flu in such numbers that entire villages were wiped out.

Scientists have recently rediscovered shards of the flu virus frozen in Alaska and preserved in scraps of tissue in a government warehouse. Gina Kolata, an acclaimed reporter for The New York Times, unravels the mystery of this lethal virus with the high drama of a great adventure story. Delving into the history of the flu and previous epidemics, detailing the science and the latest understanding of this mortal disease, Kolata addresses the prospects for a great epidemic recurring, and, most important, what can be done to prevent it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*U-Boats at War in World War I and II (Images of War) *




  






U Boats were the scourge of the seas for Allied shipping during both World Wars almost bringing Britain to the brink of starvation on several occasions. This book contains unseen photographs taken by German submarine crew and captains during each war.The World War One selection features a submariner's photos of U-25, an early German U-boat. They belonged to WO Friedrich Pohl who served on U-boats SM-25 and SMU-33. There are many photos of the U-boat itself, crew on deck and attacks on Norwegian merchant ships with the surface gun. U-25 was launched 12 July 1913, sank a total of 21 ships, 14,126 tons and surrendered to France 23 February 1919.The World War Two photos include images from an original WW2 U Boat commander's photo album. It belonged to Kapitan Leutnant Herbert Bruninghaus. As a U Boat navigator, he served on the famous U-38 under ace Heinrich Liebe. Herbert later went on to command three U Boats of his own - U-6, U-148 and U-1059. There are also original images from a Kriegmarine officer's photo album (unfortunately unnamed). It includes photos of Commander Prien's U-47 returning to Kiel after attacks at Scapa Flow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/05/22.

Currently $3.

*By Water Beneath the Walls: The Rise of the Navy SEALs *




  








A gripping history chronicling the fits and starts of American special operations and the ultimate rise of the Navy SEALs from unarmed frogmen to elite, go-anywhere commandos—as told by one of their own.

“Deeply researched, well organized, and incredibly engaging . . . This is our legacy with all the warts, the challenges, and the heroics in one concise volume.”—Admiral William H. McRaven, #1 New York Times bestselling author and former commander, United States Special Operations Command

How did the US Navy—the branch of the US military tasked with patrolling the oceans—ever manage to produce a unit of raiders trained to operate on land? And how, against all odds, did that unit become one of the world’s most elite commando forces, routinely striking thousands of miles from the water on the battlefields of Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, even Central Africa?

Behind the SEALs’ improbable rise lies the most remarkable underdog story in American military history—and in these pages, former Navy SEAL Benjamin H. Milligan captures it as never before.

Told through the eyes of remarkable leaders and racing from one longshot, hair-curling raid to the next, By Water Beneath the Walls is the tale of the unit’s heroic naval predecessors, and the evolution of the SEALs themselves. But it’s also the story of the forging of American special operations as a whole—and how the SEALs emerged from the fires as America’s first permanent commando force when again and again some other unit seemed predestined to seize that role. 

Here Milligan thrillingly captures the outsize feats of the SEALs’ frogmen forefathers in World War II, the Korean War, and elsewhere, even as he plunges us into the second front of interservice rivalries and personal ambition that shaped the SEALs’ evolution.

In equally vivid, masterful detail, he chronicles key early missions undertaken by units like the Marine Raiders, Army Rangers, and Green Berets, showing us how these fateful, bloody moments helped create the modern American commando—even as they opened up pivotal opportunities for the Navy.

Finally, he takes us alongside as the SEALs at last seize the mantle of commando raiding, and discover the missions of capture/kill and counterterrorism that would define them for decades to come.

Written with the insight that can only come from a combat veteran and a member of the book’s tribe, By Water Beneath the Walls is an essential new history of the SEAL teams, a crackling account of desperate last stands and unforgettable characters accomplishing the impossible—and a riveting epic of the dawn of American special operations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/06/22.

Currently $1.

*Shattered Galaxy: The Complete After the Galaxy Series Box Set *




  








Enlisting was his only ticket out.

Raised fatherless in a galactic Brinktown, Joe Pikeman only ever wanted to escape.

The Galactic Guard offered that escape, with the promise of regular meals to boot. Now Joe is a full Guardsman, with his own ship and a snide partner bot who hates humans almost as much as he hates other bots.

To the pirates he hunts, Joe is known as the Butcher. His bloody reputation has landed him in the center of a sweeping conspiracy that threatens to stamp out the galaxy’s last surviving human settlements.

As Joe races against time to salvage what’s left of his species, one thing becomes crystal clear: You can never escape your past.

It all starts on Earth, humanity’s deserted homeworld....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Space Station Noir: Book 1 *




  








As the Galactic Empire crumbles, Station Noir is not a safe place for humans, it’s just the safest place left.

Gunny has done better than most on The Station. He commits enough crime to keep credits in his pocket, he’s not a slave anymore, and his alien partner has his back.

Then a simple job goes wrong, and Gunny is given an “opportunity” he can’t refuse. But it's worse than it seems, and thrusts him into the deadly world of interstellar politics.

Now Gunny doesn’t know what to trust except his partner and the fact that humans always lose.

But losing this time might mean the end of Station Noir, death… or a return to slavery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hyperion (Hyperion Cantos, Book 1)*




  








A stunning tour de force filled with transcendent awe and wonder, Hyperion is a masterwork of science fiction that resonates with excitement and invention, the first volume in a remarkable epic by the multiple-award-winning author of The Hollow Man.

On the world called Hyperion, beyond the reach of galactic law, waits a creature called the Shrike. There are those who worship it. There are those who fear it. And there are those who have vowed to destroy it. In the Valley of the Time Tombs, where huge, brooding structures move backward through time, the Shrike waits for them all.

On the eve of Armageddon, with the entire galaxy at war, seven pilgrims set forth on a final voyage to Hyperion seeking the answers to the unsolved riddles of their lives. Each carries a desperate hope—and a terrible secret. And one may hold the fate of humanity in his hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Broken Room *




  








“Absolutely brilliant!” -- Jonathan Maberry, New York Times bestselling author
The new supernatural thriller from New York Times bestselling author Peter Clines

You can still owe the dead.

Hector was the best of the best. A government operative who could bring armies to a halt and nations to their knees. But when his own country betrayed him, he dropped off the grid and picked up the first of many bottles.

Natalie can’t remember much of her life before her family brought her to the US, but she remembers the cages. And getting taken away to the Project with dozens of other young children to become part of their nightmarish experiments. That’s how she ended up with the ghost of a dead secret agent stuck in her head.

And Hector owes Natalie’s ghost a big favor.

Now Hector and Natalie are on the run from an army of killers sent to retrieve her. Because the people behind the Project are willing to risk almost anything to get Natalie back and complete their experiments.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Idiots' Club: A comedy 'who'd-do-it' *




  








Four middle-aged losers. Five ridiculous dares. One prize.

Eric Gideon has always found it impossible to say ‘no’ to a challenge. Traverse the alps on a pogo stick? Absolutely. Blag your way into a Royal wedding? No problem. Swim the English Channel wearing handcuffs? Hold my beer. But when Sean Heschmeyer provokes him to attempt five improbable dares in seven days, even Eric might be out of his depth.

Sean isn’t any old challenger. He’s a multi-millionaire with a twenty year grudge. The unfortunate victim of an Eric dare that had life changing consequences. Now it’s time Eric and the other members of the ‘Idiots’ Club’ experienced some payback in the only way they understand; a game. But unlike the juvenile pranks of old these dares will ruin their lives and destroy their friendships. Unfortunately for Eric, the old members of his club aren't that close anymore and, under Sean's rules, none of them can win the ten million pound prize he's offering unless they work together.

Eric must convince Callum, the world’s worst entrepreneur, Josh, a serial divorcee, and Micky, a moderately successful Pharmacist, that taking on challenges involving a narcoleptic ex-girlfriend, five disgruntled black ops mercenaries, a World War Two bomb and a family of hat-loving night monkeys is worth risking their livelihoods, reputations, and relationships. Not that they have much of those left these days. Worse still the reunion will force them to face up to what they did to Sean all those years ago. Which, as it turns out, might be a lot harder than stealing a lion.

The Idiots’ Club is the heart warming, inventive and sidesplitting novel from Tony Moyle the author of 'The Limpet Syndrome' and 'The End of the World is Nigh'. If you love anarchic, contemporary comedy with plenty of twists and turns then I dare you to start reading this today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Secret Diary of Hendrik Groen*




  








A #1 international bestseller in the vein of Fredrik Backman's A Man Called Ove: a funny and tender-hearted tale about friendship, love, and an old man who is young at heart.

Technically speaking, Hendrik Groen is....elderly. But at age 83 1/4, this feisty, indomitable curmudgeon has no plans to go out quietly. Bored of weak tea and potted geraniums, exasperated by the indignities of aging, Hendrik has decided to rebel - on his own terms. He begins writing an exposé: secretly recording the antics of day-to-day life in his retirement home, where he refuses to take himself, or his fellow "inmates," too seriously.

With an eccentric group of friends, he founds the wickedly anarchic Old-But-Not-Dead Club, and he and his best friend, Evert, gleefully stir up trouble, enraging the home's humorless director and turning themselves into unlikely heroes. And when a sweet and sassy widow moves in next door, he polishes his shoes, grooms what's left of his hair, and determines to savor every ounce of joy in the time he has left, with hilarious and tender consequences.

A bestselling phenomenon that has captured imaginations around the world, The Secret Diary of Hendrik Groen is inspiring, charming, and laugh-out-loud funny with a deep and poignant core: a page-turning delight for readers of any age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The First Kennedys: The Humble Roots of an American Dynasty *




  








Based on genealogical breakthroughs and previously unreleased records, this is the first book to explore the inspiring story of the poor Irish refugee couple who escaped famine, created a life together in a city hostile to Irish, immigrants, and Catholics, and launched the Kennedy dynasty in America.

Their Irish ancestry was a hallmark of the Kennedys’ initial political profile, as JFK leveraged his working-class roots to connect with blue-collar voters. Today, we remember this iconic American family as the vanguard of wealth, power, and style rather than as the descendants of poor immigrants. Here at last, we meet the first American Kennedys, Patrick and Bridget, who arrived as many thousands of others did following the Great Famine—penniless and hungry. Less than a decade after their marriage in Boston, Patrick’s sudden death left Bridget to raise their children single-handedly. Her rise from housemaid to shop owner in the face of rampant poverty and discrimination kept her family intact, allowing her only son P.J. to become a successful saloon owner and businessman. P.J. went on to become the first American Kennedy elected to public office—the first of many.

Written by the grandson of an Irish immigrant couple and based on first-ever access to P.J. Kennedy’s private papers, The First Kennedys is a story of sacrifice and survival, resistance and reinvention: an American story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Miss Me with That: Hot Takes, Helpful Tidbits, and a Few Hard Truths *




  








A candid, witty, and inspiring collection of essays from The Bachelor’s first Black Bachelorette, exploring everything from relationships and love to politics and race

“The Bachelor gave me an opportunity, but I created my own happy ending.”

Rachel Lindsay rose to prominence as The Bachelor’s first Black Bachelorette and has since become one of the franchise’s most well-known figures—and outspoken critics. But there has always been more to Lindsay than meets the eye, and in this book, she finally tells her own story, in her own words. 

In wide-ranging essays, Lindsay opens up about her experience on ABC’s hit show and reveals everything about her life off-camera, from a childhood growing up in Dallas, Texas, as the daughter of a U.S. District Judge, to her disastrous dating life prior to appearing on The Bachelor, to her career in law, and the decision to become a reality-TV contestant. She also brings a sharp wit and keen intellect to weigh in on issues such as the lack of diversity in reality television and the importance of political engagement, protest, and the Black Lives Matter movement.

Told in the down-to-earth, no-nonsense voice she’s become known for, Lindsay’s book of essays provides an intimate look at the life of one of reality TV’s most beloved stars, as well as advice and inspiration that will make her a role model for anyone who has ever struggled to find their way in love and life. As she says, “Contrary to popular belief, the best gift I ever received was not a wedding ring. It was the permission I gave myself to be imperfect.” And if you don’t believe her, you know the saying: Miss me with that.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Arly Hanks Mysteries Volume One: Malice in Maggody, Mischief in Maggody, and Much Ado in Maggody*




  








Police chief Arly Hanks investigates murder in her Ozark hometown in three books of a beloved series by an Agatha Award–winning author.

Her marriage and career over, Arly Hanks heads home to Maggody, Arkansas, for a fresh start. Not much ever happens in a village this size, so Arly figures her new job as chief of police will be pretty quiet. But the seemingly peaceful Maggody residents have a few secrets of their own . . .

Malice in Maggody: Something stinks, and it’s not the polluted fishing hole. An escaped convict is coming home to roost, an infamous EPA agent has disappeared, and there’s a corpse with an arrow in its neck at a nearby seedy motel. Now it’s up to Arly and her half-witted deputy, Paulie, to discover the source of the rot.

Mischief in Maggody: Maggody’s population is suddenly booming, and among its new residents are a doom-obsessed psychic and a handsome high school guidance counselor. But after a local moonshiner and prostitute are found dead in a booby-trapped field of cannabis, Arly must root out the killer before they make another deadly deduction.

Much Ado in Maggody: The bank president’s playboy son, Brandon Bernswallow, is now the head teller, and his sexist behavior has women ready to tell him off. When the bank burns down with Bernswallow inside, Arly must quickly uncover what really happened if she hopes to cool the town’s tensions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*An Unexpected Peril (A Veronica Speedwell Mystery Book 6) *




  








A princess is missing and a peace treaty is on the verge of collapse in this new Veronica Speedwell adventure from the New York Times bestselling and Edgar Award-nominated author Deanna Raybourn.

January 1889. As the newest member of the Curiosity Club--an elite society of brilliant, intrepid women--Veronica Speedwell is excited to put her many skills to good use. As she assembles a memorial exhibition for pioneering mountain climber Alice Baker-Greene, Veronica discovers evidence that the recent death was not a tragic climbing accident but murder. Veronica and her natural historian beau, Stoker, tell the patron of the exhibit, Princess Gisela of Alpenwald, of their findings. With Europe on the verge of war, Gisela's chancellor, Count von Rechstein, does not want to make waves--and before Veronica and Stoker can figure out their next move, the princess disappears.

Having noted Veronica's resemblance to the princess, von Rechstein begs her to pose as Gisela for the sake of the peace treaty that brought the princess to England. Veronica reluctantly agrees to the scheme. She and Stoker must work together to keep the treaty intact while navigating unwelcome advances, assassination attempts, and Veronica's own family--the royalty who has never claimed her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cassie Pengear Mysteries books 1,2,3 - Killing at the Carnival, Death at Dinner, Stabbing Set with Sapphires*




  








The first three Cassie Pengear Mysteries in one volume.

Killing at the Carnival- Cassie Pengear thought a visit to the carnival would be fun: see some shows, eat some sweets, help her landlady’s nephew decide if the cowboy was real or an actor. But then the cowboy shot the volunteer, and he didn’t get up. Now Cassie has a ten-year-old boy insisting the cowboy isn’t a killer and a landlady insisting she help solve the killing at the carnival.

Death at Dinner- Cassie Pengear did not want to spend her evening acting as a parlor maid even if the house was in Mayfair, but her landlady’s friend was desperate and it was only night. But then one of the guests collapsed at the table. Now poison is suspected and the cook is convinced she’s the main suspect and will be locked away if Cassie doesn't solve the death at dinner.

Stabbing Set with Sapphires- Cassie Pengear thought a job typing up inventory lists at a jewelry store would be fun. Until there was a kidnapping. And then a robbery. And then a murder. Now Cassie must figure out the connection between the events and hope it will lead her to the missing girl.

In a Victorian England that almost existed, a steampunk London where tinkerers and clockwork devices exist alongside hansom cabs and corsets, murder is still solved by traditional observation and intuition. This is the London where American typist Cassandra Pengear finds herself stumbling over corpses and helping Scotland Yard detectives solve murders (although they inexplicably prefer to call it interfering). Follow her adventures in the Cassie Pengear Mystery series, beginning with The Killing at the Carnival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pretty Places: (E&M Investigations, Book 1) *




  








A serial killer has gone undetected for almost two decades, but now the hunt is on in this gripping and suspenseful mystery novel by USA Today Bestselling Author Lena Bourne.

The prettiest places hide the darkest secrets.

Former US Military Special Investigator Mark Novak has seen enough, done enough, and accumulated enough bad memories to last a lifetime. And when true crime writer Eva Lah - a gung-ho investigative journalist and once the love of his life - comes seeking his help on a case, he would rather say no.

Young people are dying in suspicious circumstances, but the police failed to connect the cases for almost two decades. Eva found the connection--a ruthless serial killer so well hidden, he could go on killing for decades more. But she needs Mark’s help solving this chilling mystery.

A serial killer is the last thing either of them want to face again. But the victims need a voice to speak for them. Can Mark and Eva find enough common ground to be that voice?

Or will the murderer remain free to kill again?

A must read for fans of Melinda Leigh, Kendra Elliot and A.J. Rivers!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Little Comfort (A Hester Thursby Mystery Book 1) *




  








In a brilliantly twisted debut set among Boston’s elite, Edwin Hill introduces unforgettable sleuth Hester Thursby—and a missing persons case that uncovers a trail of vicious murder . . .

Harvard librarian Hester Thursby knows that even in the digital age, people still need help finding things. Using her research skills, Hester runs a side business tracking down the lost. Usually, she’s hired to find long-ago prom dates or to reunite adopted children and birth parents. Her new case is finding the handsome and charismatic Sam Blaine.

Sam has no desire to be found. As a teenager, he fled his small New Hampshire town with his friend, Gabe, after a haunting incident. For a dozen years, Sam and Gabe have traveled the country, reinventing themselves as they move from one mark to another. Sam has learned how trusting wealthy people can be—especially the lonely ones—as he expertly manipulates his way into their lives and homes. In Wendy Richards, the beautiful, fabulously rich daughter of one of Boston’s most influential families, he’s found the perfect way to infiltrate the milieu in which he knows he belongs—a world of Brooks Brothers suits, Nantucket summers, and effortless glamour.

As Hester’s investigation closes in on their brutal truth, the bond between Sam and Gabe is tested and Hester unknowingly jeopardizes her own safety. While Gabe has pinned all his desperate hopes of a normal life on Hester, Sam wants her out of the way for good. And Gabe has always done what Sam asks . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Missing Ones (A Hester Thursby Mystery Book 2) *




  








“Twists that’ll just take your breath away. A salty, stormy and seductive read.”
—Mario Giordano, author of Auntie Poldi and the Vineyards of Etna

Finisterre Island, off the coast of Maine, is beautiful and remote—the kind of place tourists love to visit. But not everyone is welcome. A dilapidated Victorian house has become home to a group of squatters and junkies, and strangers have a habit of bringing trouble. A young boy disappeared during the summer, and though he was found safely, the incident stirred suspicion among locals. Now another child is missing. Summoned to the island by a cryptic text, Hester Thursby discovers a community cleaning up from a devastating storm—and uncovers a murder.

Soon Hester begins to connect the crime and the missing children. And as she untangles the secrets at the center of the small community, she finds grudges and loyalties that run deep, poised to converge with a force that will once again shake her convictions about the very nature of right and wrong . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rubbernecker *




  








A medical student with Asperger’s is drawn into a deadly mystery in this unique crime thriller from the CWA Gold Dagger Award–winning author.

Winner of the 2014 Theakstons Old Peculier Crime Novel of the Year Award, Rubbernecker is a gripping thriller about a medical student who begins to suspect that something strange is going on in the cadaver lab.

“The dead can’t speak to us,” Professor Madoc had said. But that was a lie. The body Patrick Fort is examining in anatomy class is trying to tell him all kinds of things. But no one hears what he does, and no one understand when he tries to tell them.

Life is already strange enough for Patrick—being a medical student with Asperger’s Syndrome doesn’t come without its challenges. And that’s before he is faced with solving a possible murder, especially when no one believes a crime has even taken place. Now he must stay out of danger long enough to unravel the mystery. But as Patrick learns one truth from a dead man, he discovers there have been many other lies closer to home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*14 Days to Die (an edge-of-your-seat psychological thriller with a shocking ending) (Binge-worthy domestic psychological thrillers) *




  








Dive into this story of a good marriage gone terribly wrong, written in the spirit of "The War of the Roses" and with the twisted mind of "Gone Girl".

To what extent would you go to avenge your husband's infidelity?

Stay-at-home mom Sarah Johnson has the perfect family—a handsome, hardworking husband and two healthy and beautiful children. At least, that’s what she’s been telling herself for years. After the tragedies in her youth, Sarah deemed living a lie easier than dwelling on the past and facing her everyday failures. To avoid any kind of confrontation at home she doesn’t read her husband’s emails or spy on him like most jealous wives do. She wouldn’t jeopardize her comfortable but dull life for anything.

But Sarah’s world is about to crumble around her when she receives a phone call from a man with a heavy foreign accent telling her that her perfect husband has put a price on her head. She is offered two weeks to come up with a counteroffer or die. Why would her model husband Mike want her dead? Hasn’t she been the perfect wife? Or has her karma finally caught up with her—making her pay for her former transgressions? The final countdown begins and now Sarah has to race against time to find out what went wrong in her marriage and find a way out of this nightmare.

So the game of life or death begins. Secrets are unveiled. Emotions are unleashed. Actions are taken.

Will there be a winner in this dangerous game when no one can escape the twist of fate?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*As Sick as Our Secrets (Binge-worthy domestic psychological thrillers)*




  








"This is going to be one of those books that everyone talks about!!" Steven De Bruin/NetGalley

As Sick as Our Secrets is a shocking domestic psychological thriller of a woman’s obsession with finding a missing girl connected to her husband’s charity while uncovering the secrets of her unhappy marriage.

What would you do if you found out your husband was a serial killer?

Olivia Campbell has the life most women want. A respected husband, beautiful home, and the freedom that only financial security can provide.
But not all is as it appears...
Olivia has secrets, and after discovering a hidden journal in her husband's study, she realizes that she's not the only one.

As her picture perfect world starts to fall apart around her, Olivia wonders just how deep the secrets run as she finds herself immersed in the investigation of a young missing girl.
Some coincidences are just too hard to ignore, but how far is she willing to go to discover the truth?

As Sick as Our Secrets is a suburban murder mystery novel with psychological thriller elements about a serial killer, a failed marriage, and female friendships. You’ll find strong female characters in this book who become amateur detectives searching for the shocking truth through big cities and suburbia in California.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No One Can Hear You Scream (Binge-worthy domestic psychological thrillers) *




  








A ruthlessly addicting and terrifyingly twisted story of a family stuck on a secluded mountain at the mercy of an obsessed fan of the woman.


It started as a vacation of a lifetime.

Jennifer Parker is a successful lifestyle YouTuber living in a beautiful home outside Los Angeles with her three children. She recently divorced her husband of eighteen years and dove right into a new relationship despite her children’s disapproval.

Jennifer’s boyfriend, Tyler, is a middle school English teacher and a mama’s boy. To prove to Jennifer that he can be as macho as her ex-husband, he presents the idea of going on an off-the-grid vacation in a yurt in Montana. The idea of not having cell phone reception and running water for days doesn’t appeal to Jennifer. Yet, she agrees to the trip because she considers this unique retreat an opportunity for her children to connect with her boyfriend.

Most of Jennifer’s subscribers are excited about following their favorite online vlogger on an adventure in the wilderness, while others see her vacation as the perfect opportunity to get close to her and act out their twisted fantasies. Alone on the mountain, where no one can hear her scream, Jennifer realizes that it wasn’t the deep, dark woods she had to fear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1

*Big Little Secrets (Binge-worthy domestic psychological thrillers)*




  








*A complex and fast-paced atmospheric thriller—a terrifying journey through a maze of secrets and locations, leading to a jaw-dropping culmination of unexpected events.*

“I now know that my wife has dark secrets, and I must discover how a horrific accident twenty years ago is connected to my wife’s disappearance … before it’s too late.”

Nelli Horvath is a Hungarian immigrant seemingly living the American dream in Las Vegas with her husband, Clint, and their son, Ryan. After receiving an invitation to her 20th high school reunion, Nelli flies back to her home country after nearly two decades, and that’s the last time her American family hears from her.

Determined to find his missing wife, Clint travels to Hungary for the first time, where he drops into the middle of a race-against-the-clock investigation, chasing clues through historical towns and sketchy places.

Caught in a web of secrets and lies, Clint realizes how little he knows about his wife’s past, leaving him to wonder if he knows his wife at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*People Like Her: A Novel *




  








“Breathlessly fast, brilliantly original. Bravo, Ellery Lloyd!”—Clare Mackintosh, New York Times bestselling author of After the End

From the New York Times bestselling author of The Club, a razor-sharp, wickedly smart suspense debut about an ambitious influencer mom whose soaring success threatens her marriage, her morals, and her family’s safety.



Followed by Millions, Watched by One

To her adoring fans, Emmy Jackson, aka @the_mamabare, is the honest “Instamum” who always tells it like it is. 

To her skeptical husband, a washed-up novelist who knows just how creative Emmy can be with the truth, she is a breadwinning powerhouse chillingly brilliant at monetizing the intimate details of their family life.

To one of Emmy’s dangerously obsessive followers, she’s the woman that has everything—but deserves none of it. 

As Emmy’s marriage begins to crack under the strain of her growing success and her moral compass veers wildly off course, the more vulnerable she becomes to a very real danger circling ever closer to her family.

In this deeply addictive tale of psychological suspense, Ellery Lloyd raises important questions about technology, social media celebrity, and the way we live today. Probing the dark side of influencer culture and the perils of parenting online, People Like Her explores our desperate need to be seen and the lengths we’ll go to be liked by strangers. It asks what—and who—we sacrifice when make our private lives public, and ultimately lose control of who we let in. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hunt for Red October (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 1) *




  








Don't Miss the Original Series Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan Starring John Krasinski!

The #1 New York Times bestseller that launched the phenomenal career of Tom Clancy—a gripping military thriller that introduced the world to his unforgettable hero, Jack Ryan—nominated as one of America’s best-loved novels by PBS’s The Great American Read.

Somewhere under the freezing Atlantic, a Soviet sub commander has just made a fateful decision. The Red October is heading west. The Americans want her. The Russians want her back. The chase for the highly advanced nuclear submarine is on—and there’s only one man who can find her...

Brilliant CIA analyst Jack Ryan has little interest in fieldwork, but when covert photographs of Red October land on his desk, Ryan soon finds himself in the middle of a high-stakes game of hide-and-seek played by two world powers—a game that could end in all-out war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Sam Archer Series: Books 5-6*




  








You read the first box-set. Now catch two more of Sam Archer’s thrilling adventures in this action-packed pair of hard-hitting, back-to-back novels.

*One Way*

On his way home in New York City on a late Sunday afternoon, young NYPD Detective Sam Archer saves a team of US Marshals from a violent ambush in the middle of the Upper West Side. The group are forced to take cover in a tenement block in Harlem. But there are more killers on the way to finish the job.

And Archer feels there’s something about the group of Marshals that isn’t quite right.

*Return Fire*

Four months after they first encountered one another, Sam Archer and Alice Vargas are both working in the NYPD Counter-Terrorism Bureau and also living together. But a week after Vargas leaves for a trip to Europe, Archer gets a knock on his front door. Apparently Vargas has completely disappeared.

And it appears she’s been abducted.

With over 1000 5* reviews for the series on Amazon/Goodreads and Hollywood interest, what are you waiting for?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Leave the World Behind: A Novel*




  








A Read with Jenna Today Show Book Club Pick!

Finalist for the 2020 National Book Award (Fiction)

One of Barack Obama's Summer Reads

A Best Book of the Year From: The Washington Post * Time * NPR * Elle * Esquire * Kirkus * Library Journal * The Chicago Public Library * The New York Public Library * BookPage * The Globe and Mail * EW.com * The LA Times * USA Today * InStyle * The New Yorker * AARP * Publisher's Lunch * LitHub * Book Marks * Electric Literature * Brooklyn Based * The Boston Globe

A magnetic novel about two families, strangers to each other, who are forced together on a long weekend gone terribly wrong.

From the bestselling author of Rich and Pretty comes a suspenseful and provocative novel keenly attuned to the complexities of parenthood, race, and class. Leave the World Behind explores how our closest bonds are reshaped—and unexpected new ones are forged—in moments of crisis.

Amanda and Clay head out to a remote corner of Long Island expecting a vacation: a quiet reprieve from life in New York City, quality time with their teenage son and daughter, and a taste of the good life in the luxurious home they’ve rented for the week. But a late-night knock on the door breaks the spell. Ruth and G. H. are an older couple—it’s their house, and they’ve arrived in a panic. They bring the news that a sudden blackout has swept the city. But in this rural area—with the TV and internet now down, and no cell phone service—it’s hard to know what to believe.

Should Amanda and Clay trust this couple—and vice versa? What happened back in New York? Is the vacation home, isolated from civilization, a truly safe place for their families? And are they safe from one other?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Never Go Home (Jack Noble Thriller Book 8 ) *




  








London, England. An attempted assassination goes awry, leaving multiple people wounded or dead. Jack Noble finds himself in the middle. Now the high-profile politician who was targeted wants him even closer.

Crystal River, Florida. The brother Jack hasn't seen in over six years calls. The news is bad and Jack has to break the vow he made to never go home.

Jack coordinates a security effort on one continent and investigates a mysterious death on another. Neither task is his specialty.

Jack is left in a position where he can only react to the external forces pulling him in every direction. All while second guessing his instincts.

Will those instincts be enough to keep himself and those closest to him alive?

Fans of Tom Clancy, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne will enjoy this Jack Noble suspense thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Darkness Falls from the Air (CASSELL MILITARY PAPERBACKS) *




  








The classic novel of the London Blitz, DARKNESS FALLS FROM THE AIR captures the chaos, absurdity and ultimately the tragedy of life during the bombardment.

Bill Sarratt is a civil servant working on the war effort. Thwarted at every turn by bureaucracy and the vested interests of big business, the seemingly unflappable Bill is also on the verge of losing his wife Marcia to a literary poseur named Stephen. As the bombs continue to fall, Bill must decide whether he is willing to compromise his principles and prevent his life from crumbling before his very eyes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fabyan Place: Surviving Nazi Captivity *




  








The Color of War: racism and survival in Nazi captivity

A young American, Sonny, goes to war and encounters his prejudices, forming an unlikely friendship with another soldier, John, first in a German POW camp and then in a slave labor camp. They each know a secret about the other that would be a death sentence if the Germans found out.

Despite their differences, both in appearance and beliefs, the two form a sound bond. A bond that remains strong in the face of the treatment they receive at the hands of their captors. Sonny enthralls those in camp with his telling of Christmas banquets at his house, and his promise to host them all keeps their spirits up amid the torture and starvation they endure.

The veteran returns home and is confronted by echoes of his captivity on a Christmas morning when an enigmatic visitor arrives unannounced.

While the holiday feast is being prepared, the unexpected guest provokes dark memories of the war, the horrors of the camps,and the life-altering changes in the soldier’s own psyche.

The secrets the visitor will bring with him will have far-reaching effects and change perceptions and behavior alike. And the reality of racism on both the German and American sides during the Second World War as well as how American soldiers endured the evils of a prison whose purpose was Vernichtung durch Arbeit: “annihilation through labor” will be met head-on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Big Book of Mars: From Ancient Egypt to The Martian, A Deep-Space Dive into Our Obsession with the Red Planet *




  








The most comprehensive look at our relationship with Mars—yesterday, today, and tomorrow—through history, archival images, pop culture ephemera, and interviews with NASA scientists

Mars has been a source of fascination and speculation ever since the ancient Egyptians observed its blood-red hue and named it for their god of war and plague. But it wasn't until the 19th century when “canals” were observed on the surface of the Red Planet, suggesting the presence of water, that scientists, novelists, filmmakers, and entrepreneurs became obsessed with the question of whether there’s life on Mars.

Since then, Mars has fully invaded pop culture, inspiring its own day of the week (Tuesday), an iconic Looney Tunes character, and many novels and movies, from Ray Bradbury’s Martian Chronicles to The Martian. It’s this cultural familiarity with the fourth planet that continues to inspire advancements in Mars exploration, from NASA’s launch of the Mars rover Perseverance to Elon Musk’s quest to launch a manned mission to Mars through SpaceX by 2024. Perhaps, one day, we’ll be able to answer the questions our ancestors asked when they looked up at the night sky millennia ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Math Book (Big Ideas) *




  








See how math's infinite mysteries and beauty unfold in this captivating educational book!

Discover more than 85 of the most important mathematical ideas, theorems, and proofs ever devised with this beautifully illustrated book. Get to know the great minds whose revolutionary discoveries changed our world today.


You don't have to be a math genius to follow along with this book! This brilliant book is packed with short, easy-to-grasp explanations, step-by-step diagrams, and witty illustrations that play with our ideas about numbers.

What is an imaginary number? Can two parallel lines ever meet? How can math help us predict the future? All will be revealed and explained in this encyclopedia of mathematics.

It's as easy as 1-2-3!

The Math Book tells the exciting story of how mathematical thought advanced through history. This diverse and inclusive account will have something for everybody, including the math behind world economies and espionage.

This book charts the development of math around the world, from ancient mathematical ideas and inventions like prehistoric tally bones through developments in medieval and Renaissance Europe. Fast forward to today and gain insight into the recent rise of game and group theory.

Delve in deeper into the history of math:


Ancient and Classical Periods 6000 BCE - 500 CE
The Middle Ages 500 - 1500
The Renaissance 1500 - 1680
The Enlightenment 1680 - 1800
The 19th Century 1800 - 1900
Modern Mathematics 1900 - Present


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Airfields of the D-Day Invasion Air Force: 2nd Tactical Air Force in South-East England in WWII *




  







As part of the Aviation Heritage Trail series, the airfields and interest in this book are concentrated in a particular area—in this case Kent, Surrey, East Sussex, Essex and Greater London. The South east of England emerged from six years of war with a rich diversity of RAF bomber and fighter airfields used by the 2nd Tactical Air Force, both before and after the D-Day landings. Much of this proud legacy is now threatening to disappear. However, the tourist can combine visits to an abundance of disused and active airfields, country houses and museums with countless attractions, imaginative locations and broadland and coastal hideaways that have no equal.The airfields and other places of interest include Northolt, Manston, Sculthorp, Dunsfold, Swanton Morley, Hunsdon, Gravesend, Detling, Biggin Hill, Kenley, Redhill, Gatwick, Heston, Hornchurch, Chailey, Coolham, Horne, West Malling and Newchurch.This book looks at the history and personalities associated with each base, what remains today and explores the favourite local wartime haunts where aircrew and ground crew would have sought well-deserved entertainment and relaxation. Other museums and places that are relevant will also be described and general directions on how to get them included.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Southern and West Country Airfields of the D-Day Invasion Air Force: 2nd Tactical Air Force in Southern and South-West England in WWII (Aviation Heritage Trail) *




  







"As part of the Aviation Heritage Trail series, the airfields and interest in this book are concentrated in a particular area in this case West Sussex, Hampshire, Dorset, Wiltshire and Cornwall. The South and South-west of England emerged from six years of war with a rich diversity of RAF bomber and fighter airfields used by the 2nd Tactical Air Force, both before and after the D-Day landings. Much of this proud legacy is now threatening to disappear. However, the tourist can combine visits to an abundance of disused and active airfields, country houses and museums with countless attractions, imaginative locations, broad land, and coastal hideaways that have no equal.The airfields and other places of interest include Hartford Bridge, Lasham, Westhamptonett, Merston, Odiham, Holmsley South, Funtington, Hurn, Ford, Tangmere, Ibsley, Perranporth, Thruxton, Thorney Island, Appledram, Selesy, Needs Oar Point, Zeals, Lee-on-Solent and Bognor Regis. This book looks at the history and personalities associated with each base, what remains today and explores the favorite local wartime haunts where aircrew and ground crew would have sought well-deserved entertainment and relaxation. Other museums and places that are relevant will also be described and general directions on how to get them included."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*100 Group (Bomber Support): RAF Bomber Command in World War II (Aviation Heritage Trail) *




  







As part of the AHT series, the airfields and interest in this book are concentrated in a particular area—in this case Norfolk. The growing importance of the 'electronic war' in the air in 1943 caused the creation of 100 Group to fly both defensive and offensive sorties employing highly secret Radio Counter Measure equipment. The Group flew from airfields at Foulsham, Great Massingham, Little Snoring, North Creake, Swannington and West Raynham. The aircraft flown were Halifax, Beaufighter, Mosquito and Fortress. The Group included RAF Squadron numbers192, 169, 23, 171, 199, 214, 157, 85, 141 and 239.This book looks at the history and personalities associated with each base, what remains today and explores the favorite local wartime haunts where aircrew and ground crew would have sought well-deserved entertainment and relaxation. Other museums and places that are relevant will also be described and general directions on how to get them included.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*D-Day: The Battle for Normandy*




  








"Glorious, horrifying...D-Day is a vibrant work of history that honors the sacrifice of tens of thousands of men and women."—Time

Beevor's Ardennes 1944: The Battle of the Bulge is now available from Viking Books 

Renowned historian Antony Beevor, the man who "single-handedly transformed the reputation of military history" (The Guardian) presents the first major account in more than twenty years of the Normandy invasion and the liberation of Paris. This is the first book to describe not only the experiences of the American, British, Canadian, and German soldiers, but also the terrible suffering of the French caught up in the fighting. Beevor draws upon his research in more than thirty archives in six countries, going back to original accounts and interviews conducted by combat historians just after the action. D-Day is the consummate account of the invasion and the ferocious offensive that led to Paris's liberation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Time For Trumpets: The Untold Story of the Battle of the Bulge *




  







On December 16, 1944, half a million German soldiers attacked U.S. forces in the Ardennes, achieving what had been considered impossible – total surprise.

In the most abysmal failure of battlefield intelligence in the history of the U.S. Army, 600,000 American soldiers found themselves facing Hitler’s last desperate efforts with no warning. The brutal confrontation that ensued became known as the Battle of the Bulge, the greatest battle ever fought by the U.S. Army — a grand triumph of American ingenuity and dedication over an egregious failure in strategic intelligence.

A Time for Trumpets is the definitive account of this dramatic victory, told by one of America’s most respected military historians, who also had firsthand experience commanding a rifle company in the conflict. Exhaustively researched and movingly authentic, MacDonald’s book is a thorough account of an immensely influential battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*So Few Got Through: With the Gordon Highlanders From Normandy to the Baltic *




  








This classic WWII memoir by the distinguished commander of the 1st Battalion Gordon Highlanders recounts their harrowing exploits in Normandy.

As part of the 51st Highland Division, the 1st Battalion, Gordon Highlanders, part of the 51st Highlander Division took part in the D-Day invasion of Normandy. By the time the British infantry unit reached Bremen the following April, after ten months continuous fighting, the 1st Gordons had lost 75 officers and 986 men in battle.

So few got through, but amongst them was Martin Lindsay. Lindsay, an author and former polar explorer, commanded the Battalion in 16 operations. Wounded in battle and mentioned in dispatches, he was awarded the DSO. His epic story takes readers inside the life of a regimental officer and along the harrowing path to victory. Through his vivid recounting, we follow the 1st Gordons from Normandy through the orchards of Calvados and across the mudflats of Holland, along the Ardennes, the Siegfried Line Break-through, the crossing of the Rhine, and on to the heart of Germany


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Forsaken Warriors: The Story of an American Advisor with the South Vietnamese Rangers and Airborne*




  








An insider’s account of the South Vietnamese elites who strove to carry on the war against the Communists during the U.S. Army’s withdrawal.

The book is a personal memoir of the author’s service as a U.S. Army advisor during the end-stages of America’s involvement in Vietnam. During the period 1970–71, the U.S. was beginning to draw down its combat forces, and the new watchword was Vietnamization. It was the period when the will of the U.S. to prosecute the war had slipped, and transferring responsibility to the South Vietnamese was the only remaining hope for victory.

The author served as a U.S. Army advisor to South Vietnamese Ranger and Airborne units during this critical period. The units that the author advised spearheaded several campaigns in South Vietnam, Cambodia, and Laos, as the U.S. combat units withdrew. Often outnumbered and outgunned, the elite ranger and airborne units fought Viet Cong and North Vietnamese units in some of the most difficult terrain in Southeast Asia, ranging from the legendary U Minh forest and Mo So mountains in the Mekong Delta, to the rugged hills of southern Laos.

The role of the small U.S. advisory teams is fully explained in the narrative. With little support from higher headquarters, these teams accompanied the Vietnamese units on highly dangerous combat operations over which they had no command or control authority. When U.S. advisors were restricted from accompanying South Vietnamese forces on cross-border operations in Cambodia and especially Laos, the South Vietnamese forces were badly mauled, raising concerns about their readiness and training, and their ability to operate without their U.S. advisors. As a result, a major effort was placed on training these forces while the clock continued to run on the U.S. withdrawal.

Having served with a U.S. infantry battalion during the peak years of the U.S. involvement in Vietnam, Robert Tonsetic—the acclaimed author of Days of Valor—is able to view the war through two different prisms and offer criticisms and an awareness of why the South Vietnamese armed forces were ultimately defeated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Goose Green: The decisive battle of the Falklands War – by the British troops who fought it *




  








Published to mark the fortieth anniversary of the Falklands war

'There was a time when we did extraordinary things.'

On 28 May 1982, 450 men of the 2nd Battalion, the Parachute Regiment - 2 Para - went into action to retake the settlement of Goose Green on East Falkland, where more than 1,000 Argentine soldiers were holding 119 Falkland Islanders - men, women, children and one baby - in squalid conditions.

Forty years on, Goose Green is still the biggest and bloodiest battle the British Army has fought in modern times. This book is the living narrative of the battle told by the very men who fought it; not just the soldiers of 2 Para, but also the SAS, the Royal Navy and Merchant Navy, and others, in more than a hundred exclusive and untold personal accounts.

Some are extremely funny, some touching, and some heart-breaking. All were recorded face to face, the speakers' own words adding a gritty authenticity to each account and conveying the confusion and terror of battle, as well as the courage and selflessness of men in action. Goose Green is a book that goes beyond the official histories and the many memoirs to bring to life the first and, as it turned out, the decisive battle of this country's outstanding campaign to retake the Falkland Islands from a foreign invader.

This is a true story of a great victory against all the odds, told by the men who fought it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Operation Barras (Cassell Military Paperbacks) *




  








The inside story of the most daring SAS rescue mission ever

In September 2000 eleven British soldiers were captured by a notorious militia gang in Sierra Leone. The so-called 'West Side Boys' had subjected their part of the country to a long reign of terror, murdering, kidnapping and mutilating anyone who stood in their way.

Now British soldiers were at their mercy. Surrounded and hopelessly outnumbered, any resistance would have seen them all killed; yet their hopes of a quick exchange soon faded. They were assaulted and subjected to mock executions. Negotiations with the 'Revolutionary United Front' leaders and the 'West Side Boys' proved futile.

Prime Minister Tony Blair ordered the armed forces to get the men back. The SAS and elements of the Parachute Regiment were rushed to West Africa and a naval squadron assembled offshore. The stage was set for the biggest British military operation on the continent for a generation - and their most daring rescue mission ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/06/22.

Currently $3.

*Operation Mayhem *




  








'Captures the confusion, black humour, raw courage and sheer exhilaration of combat brilliantly' THE TIMES

'Read this account of his stint with the 26-man strong X Platoon in the sweltering jungle, living on grubs, outnumbered 80 to one, battling heavily armed rebels with bamboo sticks and home-made grenades, and you'll be asking the question... Why wasn't he given TWO MCs?' SUNDAY SPORT

2,000 blood-crazed rebels. 26 elite British soldiers. One man's explosive true story.

Airlifted into the heart of the Sierra Leone jungle in the midst of the bloody civil war in 2000, 26 elite operators from the secret British elite unit X Platoon were sent into combat against thousands of Sierra Leonean rebels.

Notorious for their brutality, the rebels were manned with captured UN armour, machine-guns and grenade-launchers, while the men of X Platoon were kitted with pitiful supplies of ammunition, malfunctioning rifles, and no body armour, grenades or heavy weapons.

Intended to last only 48 hours, the mission mutated into a 16-day siege against the rebels, as X Platoon were denied the back-up and air support they had been promised, and were forced to make their stand alone. The half-starved soldiers, surviving on bush tucker, fought with grenades made from old food-tins and defended themselves with barricades made of sharpened bamboo-sticks, tipped in poison given to them by local villagers.

Sergeant Steve Heaney won the Military Cross for his initiative in taking command after the platoon lost their commanding officer. OPERATION MAYHEM recounts his amazing untold true story, full of the rough-and-ready humour and steely fortitude with which these elite soldiers carried out operations far into hostile terrain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/07/22.

Currently $1.

*Marines (Crimson Worlds Book 1)*




  








Erik Cain joined the Marines to get off death row. The deal was simple; enlist to fight in space and he would be pardoned for all his crimes.

In the 23rd Century, assault troops go to war wearing AI-assisted, nuclear-powered armor, but it is still warriors and blood that win battles. From one brutal campaign to the next, Erik and his comrades fight an increasingly desperate war over the resource rich colony worlds that have become vital to the economies of Earth's exhausted and despotic Superpowers.

Erik rises through the ranks and becomes a deadly warrior, and he finally finds a home, first with the Marines who fight at his side and later among the colonists - men and women who have dared to leave everything behind to build a new society on the frontier, one where the freedoms and rights lost long ago on Earth are preserved.

But causes can be fleeting and loyalties complex. Amidst the blood and death and sacrifice, Erik begins to wonder. Is he fighting the right war? And who is the real enemy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Exodus: Alpha Colony Book 1 *




  








The End Has Arrived

The civilization of man has fallen. A mindless alien race has swept across the colonies, consuming structures and people along the way. As humanity stands on the brink of destruction, we have one hope to preserve what’s left of our culture and very lives. The Passage.

One of the greatest scientific achievements of humanity, a gateway that will hyper-accelerate our faster than light drives so we can cover an unimaginable distance. A new home waits beyond, one far from our aggressors. But can we escape the desolation of our old empire before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Earth Lost (Earthrise Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.* 




  








Earth burns.

We call them the scum. They came from deep space. Creatures of claws and endless malice, they ravage the world.

As the war flares, as cities crumble, Private Marco Emery and his platoon blast into space. They won one battle on Earth. Their next battle must be fought in the darkness.

The scum will not rest until the last human is dead. Marco and his friends must defeat them. They must win. Or Earth will fall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Second Chance (The River Saga Book Two) *




  








A fresh start. An old friend. A ruthless enemy.

Colton Beck has a new lease on life. Their alliance is confident they can find their enemy in the Alruna system, and it’s all hands on deck. After the revelation of his origins from the mysterious woman on Dicore, Colton is at odds with where his loyalties stand.

The truth behind Indie Hart’s dedication to the Angor is revealed, making Colton doubt her motives as well as the Angor’s.

When Earth is threatened, it’ll take a lot more than one man to save the planet.

With the help of Colton’s allies, they find the source of the River, and discover its connection to the Rusa.

All pieces come together for a cataclysmic resolution, but who can Colton truly trust?

Second Chance is science fiction with a hard twist from the Best-Selling author of First Life, The Event, and Lost Contact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*New Pompeii *




  








Jurassic Park meets Gladiator in this “irresistibly entertaining” sci-fi adventure set in a world in which technology can transport people from the past to present day (Barnes & Noble Sci-Fi Blog)

In the race to control renewable power, an energy giant stumbles on a controversial technology: the ability to transport matter from the deep past. Their biggest secret is New Pompeii, a replica city filled with Romans, pulled through time just before the volcanic eruption.

Nick Houghton doesn’t know why he’s been chosen to be the company’s historical advisor. He’s just excited to be there.

Until he starts to wonder what happened to his predecessor.

Until he realizes that the company has more secrets than even the conspiracy theorists suspect.

Until he realizes that they have underestimated their captives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Woom *




  








"Trust me when I say, this is messed up." - MATT SHAW, author of Sick B*stards.

"I believe pain lingers," Angel said. "Do I believe in spirits? In the supernatural? Probably not."

The Lonely Motel holds many dark secrets... and Room 6 just might possess the worst of them all.

Angel knows all about pain. His mother died in this room. He's researched its history. Today he's come back to end it, no matter the cost, once and for all.

Shyla, a plus-sized escort, thinks the stories Angel tells her can't be true. Secrets so vile, you won't want to let them inside you.

But the Lonely Motel doesn't forget. It doesn't forgive. And it always claims its victim.

"This book is a wet dream of abnormal sexual psychology." - Mort Stone, My Indie Muse

WARNING: Don't buy this book if you have a weak stomach, if you're easily disturbed, or if you're looking for a light horror read. THIS IS NOT THAT BOOK. Seriously. You've been warned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Information Wars: How We Lost the Global Battle Against Disinformation & What We Can Do About It *




  








A “well-told” insider account of the State Department’s twenty-first-century struggle to defend America against malicious propaganda and disinformation (The Washington Post).

Disinformation is nothing new. When Satan told Eve nothing would happen if she bit the apple, that was disinformation. But today, social media has made disinformation even more pervasive and pernicious. In a disturbing turn of events, authoritarian governments are increasingly using it to create their own false narratives, and democracies are proving not to be very good at fighting it.

During the final three years of the Obama administration, Richard Stengel, former editor of Time, was an Under Secretary of State on the front lines of this new global information war—tasked with unpacking, disproving, and combating both ISIS’s messaging and Russian disinformation. Then, during the 2016 election, Stengel watched as Donald Trump used disinformation himself. In fact, Stengel quickly came to see how all three had used the same playbook: ISIS sought to make Islam great again; Putin tried to make Russia great again; and we know the rest.

In Information Wars, Stengel moves through Russia and Ukraine, Saudi Arabia and Iraq, and introduces characters from Putin to Hillary Clinton, John Kerry, and Mohamed bin Salman, to show how disinformation is impacting our global society. He illustrates how ISIS terrorized the world using social media, and how the Russians launched a tsunami of disinformation around the annexation of Crimea—a scheme that would became a model for future endeavors. An urgent book for our times, now with a new preface from the author, Information Wars challenges us to combat this ever-growing threat to democracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Why Be Happy When You Could Be Normal? *




  








A New York Times bestseller: The “magnificent” memoir by one of the bravest and most original writers of our time—“A tour de force of literature and love” (Vogue).

One of the New York Times’ “50 Best Memoirs of the Past 50 Years”

Jeanette Winterson’s bold and revelatory novels have established her as a major figure in world literature. Her internationally best-selling debut, Oranges Are Not the Only Fruit, tells the story of a young girl adopted by Pentecostal parents, and has become a staple of required reading in contemporary fiction classes.

Why Be Happy When You Could Be Normal? is a “singular and electric” memoir about a life’s work to find happiness (The New York Times). It is a book full of stories: about a girl locked out of her home, sitting on the doorstep all night; about a religious zealot disguised as a mother who has two sets of false teeth and a revolver in the dresser, waiting for Armageddon; about growing up in a north England industrial town now changed beyond recognition; about the universe as a cosmic dustbin. It is the story of how a painful past, rose to haunt the author later in life, sending her on a journey into madness and out again, in search of her biological mother. It is also a book about the power of literature, showing how fiction and poetry can form a string of guiding lights, or a life raft that supports us when we are sinking.

Witty, acute, fierce, and celebratory, Why Be Happy When You Could Be Normal? is a tough-minded story of the search for belonging—for love, identity, home, and a mother.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Secret, Book & Scone Society (A Secret, Book, and Scone Society Novel 1) *




  








First in the mystery series from the New York Times-bestselling author: “Anyone who loves novels that revolve around books will savor this tasty treat.”—Library Journal (starred review)

A quirky club in small-town North Carolina holds the keys to health, happiness, friendship—and even solving a murder—all to be found within the pages of the right book…

Strangers flock to Miracle Springs hoping the natural hot springs, five-star cuisine, and renowned spa can cure their ills. If none of that works, they often find their way to Miracle Books, where, over a fresh-baked “comfort” scone, they exchange their stories with owner Nora Pennington in return for a carefully chosen book. That’s Nora’s special talent—prescribing the perfect novel to ease a person’s deepest pain. So when a visiting businessman reaches out for guidance, Nora knows exactly how to help. But before he can keep their appointment, he’s found dead on the train tracks.

Stunned, Nora forms the Secret, Book, and Scone Society, a group of damaged souls yearning to earn redemption by helping others. To join, members must divulge their darkest secret—the terrible truth that brought each of them to Miracle Springs in the first place. Now, determined to uncover the truth behind the businessman’s demise, the women meet in Nora’s cozy bookstore. And as they untangle a web of corruption, they also discover their own courage, purpose, and a sisterhood that will carry them through every challenge—proving it’s never too late to turn the page and start over…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Whispered Word (A Secret, Book, and Scone Society Novel Book 2)*




  








In this cozy mystery by a New York Times–bestselling author, a gifted bookstore owner can find the right book for any patron, but can she find a killer?

The proprietor of Miracle Books in Miracle Springs, North Carolina, Nora Pennington believes that a well-chosen novel can bring healing and hope. But she and the other members of the Secret, Book, and Scone Society know that sometimes practical help is needed too. Such is the case with the reed-thin girl hiding in the fiction section of Nora’s store, wearing a hospital ID and a patchwork of faded bruises. She calls herself Abilene but won’t reveal much else. And when a customer is found dead in an assumed suicide, Nora uncovers a connection that points to Abilene as either a suspect—or another target. After a second death hits town, Nora and her intrepid friends must help the new, greenhorn sheriff discern fact from fiction—and stop a killer intent on bringing another victim’s story to a close…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Book of Candlelight (A Secret, Book, and Scone Society Novel 3)*




  






In the new Secret, Book, and Scone Society novel from New York Times bestselling author Ellery Adams, the rain in Miracle Springs, North Carolina, has been relentless—and a flood of trouble is about to be unleashed . . .

Nora Pennington figures all the wet weather this spring is at least good for business. The local inns are packed with stranded travelers, and among them Nora finds new customers for her store, Miracle Books. Since a little rain never hurt anyone, Nora rides her bike over to the flea market one sodden day and buys a bowl from Danny, a Cherokee potter. But the next day, after Miracle River overflows its banks, and Danny’s body is found floating within the churning waters, Nora decides it’s time for the Secret, Book, and Scone Society to spring into action. A crucial clue may lie within the stone walls of the Inn of Mist and Roses: a diary, over a century old and spattered with candle wax, that leads Nora and her friends through a maze of intrigue—and onto the trail of a murderer . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Monkey's Raincoat: An Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Novel *




  








“Elvis Cole provides more fun for the reader than any L.A. private eye to come along in years.”—Joseph Wambaugh

WINNER OF THE ANTHONY AND MACAVITY AWARDS FOR BEST NOVEL • NOMINATED FOR THE EDGAR AND SHAMUS AWARDS FOR BEST NOVEL

Meet Elvis Cole, L.A. Private Eye. . . . He quotes Jiminy Cricket and carries a .38. He’s a literate, wisecracking Vietnam vet who is determined to never grow up.

When quiet Ellen Lang enters Elvis Cole’s Disney-Deco office, she’s lost something very valuable—her husband and her young son. The case seems simple enough, but Elvis isn’t thrilled. Neither is his enigmatic partner and firepower, Joe Pike. Their search down the seamy side of Hollywood’s studio lots and sculptured lawns soon leads them deep into a nasty netherworld of drugs, sex—and murder. Now the case is getting interesting, but it’s also turned ugly. Because everybody, from cops to starlets to crooks, has declared war on Ellen and Elvis. For Ellen, it isn’t Funtown anymore. For Elvis, it’s just a living . . . He hopes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE GIRL WHO KILLED YOU: An Action-Packed Island Mystery Thriller (The Shee McQueen Mystery Thriller Series Book 3) *




  






From USA Today and Wall Street Journal bestselling author Amy Vansant - the most fun you can have holding a Kindle Reader!

When Mick and his retired military gun-for-hire “fixer” service is hired by a United States Senator to find his missing son, he enlists the help of his daughter, Siofra “Shee” McQueen. An experienced tracker, Shee quickly tracks the boy to a Bahamian island playground catering to the young and wealthy. The job seems like such a breeze, she hires her daughter, Charlotte, to infiltrate the age-restricted compound. They’ve just been reunited after a lifetime apart, and the mission offers them serious quality mother-daughter time.

Is the mother-of-the-year award in the mail yet?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Exposed in Edinburgh: A Travel Cozy Mystery (The House Sitters Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








They’ve turned in their badges. But when their Scottish adventure is dampened by a blackmailer, will they step up and save the day?

Joan and Alen Arny can’t wait to trade everyday life for the exotic. And after retiring from their work in the sheriff’s office, they happily fly from their Texas home to the land of kilts and bagpipes. But before they can explore the city, their newest neighbor begs them to quash the scandalous secret that has his tartan in a twist.

Without access to any of their usual resources, the Arnys have to wrack their minds for ways to squeeze villain-hunting onto their bucket list. But when they alternate local cooking classes and sightseeing with on-the-side sleuthing, they’re followed by a mysterious stranger…who suddenly turns up dead.

Can the ex-pat American couple crack the case in a country where even the English language is inscrutable?

Exposed in Edinburgh is the humorous first book in The House Sitters Cozy Mysteries series. If you like armchair travel, gore-free puzzles, and crime-busting canines, then you’ll love Scarlett Moss’s delightful tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dead To The Last Drop (A Killer Coffee Mystery Book 8 ) *




  








SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE

Welcome to the Bean Hive Coffeehouse where the gossip is as hot as the coffee!

Maxine Bloom has always wanted to try her hand at acting and when Loretta Bebe is desperate for someone to fill a role in the local play she's directing for the Honey Springs Theater Company, she asks Maxi to fill in and Roxy knows Aunt Maxi's head will grow like the gossip.

Aunt Maxi leaps at the chance for big theatrical debut in the charming play. When the producer of the play turns up dead the play comes to a complete halt until Sheriff Spencer Shepard lets Loretta reopen after the crime scene is fully swept. In the meantime rumors are swirling like the snowflakes in Honey Springs and Roxy finds that she just can't stop from hearing the gossip and trying to figure out who killed the amateur actress..after all the show must go on!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bobbing for Bodies (MURDER IN THE MIX Book 2) *




  








*A baker who sees the dead. One too many suitors. And a killer. Living in Honey Hollow can be murder.*

A laugh out loud COZY MYSTERY by New York Times Bestseller Addison Moore.
This book can be enjoyed on its own without reading the other books in the series so dive on in!

My name is Lottie Lemon and I see dead people. Okay, so I rarely see dead people, mostly I see furry creatures of the dearly departed variety, who have come back from the other side to warn me of their previous owners impending doom.

Trust me when I say this is not a good sign. So, when I spot an adorable, fuzzy, little squirrel skipping around at the grand opening for my new bakery, I about lose it, until I realize it’s a perky little poltergeist only visible to yours truly. But there are so many people at the grand opening it’s hard to discern who exactly might be in danger—that is, until I follow the little creature right out the back and straight into another homicide. It’s horrible to see your friend lying there, vacant of life. Honey Hollow will never be the same.

Lottie Lemon has a brand new bakery to tend to, a budding romance with perhaps one too many suitors, and she has the supernatural ability to see the dead—which are always harbingers for ominous things to come. Throw in the occasional ghost of the human variety, a string of murders, and her insatiable thirst for justice, and you’ll have more chaos than you know what to do with.

Living in the small town of Honey Hollow can be murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Secrets of a Marine's Wife: A True Story of Marriage, Obsession, and Murder *




  








*Now a TV Movie*

In Secrets of a Marine's Wife, award-winning journalist and New York Times bestselling author Shanna Hogan tells the true story of a young Marine wife whose illicit affair ended in tragedy.

In June 2014, 19-year-old Erin Corwin was living a quiet life in Twentynine Palms, California, expecting her first child with her husband, U.S. Marine Corporal Jon Corwin—until the day she drove off into the desert and never returned. As temperatures climbed into the hundreds, friends and family teamed up with local law enforcement in a grueling search of Joshua Tree National Park. Nearly two months after her disappearance, Corwin's body was found at the bottom of an abandoned mine shaft, a homemade garrote wrapped around her throat.

Suspicions mounted within the tight-knit Marine community as residents questioned if the killer was one of their own. Fellow Marine Christopher Lee and his wife lived next door to the Corwins, and the two young couples had leaned on each other for support. But detectives soon discovered that Chris and Erin's relationship had developed into a whirlwind romance that consumed them both and called the paternity of Corwin's baby into question. Lee told investigators he'd been out hunting the day of Corwin's disappearance, but his claims of innocence soon began to crumble. And while Erin was researching baby names, Lee was reportedly searching the internet for ways to dispose of a human body.

Through interviews, court records, and extensive research, bestselling true-crime author Shanna Hogan constructs a chilling story of betrayal, deception, and tragedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*More Twisted: Collected Stories, Vol. II *




  








Jeffery Deaver has famously thrilled and chilled fans with tales of masterful villains and the brilliant minds who bring them to justice. Now the author of the Lincoln Rhyme series (The Cold Moon and The Bone Collector) returns with a second volume of his award-winning, spine-tingling short stories of suspense.

While best known for his twenty-four novels, Jeffery Deaver is also a short story master—he is a three-time recipient of the Ellery Queen Reader’s Award for Best Short Story, and he won the Short Story Dagger from the Crime Writers Association for a piece that appeared in his first short story collection, Twisted. The New York Times said of that book: “A mystery hit for those who like their intrigue short and sweet…[The stories] feature tight, bare-bones plotting and the sneaky tricks that Mr. Deaver’s title promises.” The sneaky tricks are here in spades, and Deaver even gives his fans a new Lincoln Rhyme and Amelia Sachs story.

Deaver is back with sixteen stories in the tradition of O. Henry and Edgar Allan Poe. His subjects range from a Westchester commuter to a brilliant Victorian England caper. With these intricately plotted, bone-chilling stories, Jeffery Deaver is at the top of his crime-writing game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Vendetta Defense: A Rosato & Associates Novel *




  







Judy Carrier takes the case of her career to defend Anthony Lucia, fondly known as "Pigeon Tony," who freely admits to killing his lifelong enemy in order to settle a personal vendetta. Her client's guilt, however, is only the beginning of Judy's problems. The victim's family wants revenge and is determined to finish off Pigeon Tony and Judy before the case goes to trial. Then there's Pigeon Tony's hunky grandson, who makes Judy think about everything but the law. In a case steeped in blood and memory, it will take brains and a lot of luck to save Pigeon Tony. But if anyone will see justice done, it's this gutsy girl who'll risk everything to win -- including her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lost: The sensational thriller that will keep you gripped all night (Dr Bloom Book 2) *




  







'A brilliantly paced, imaginative thriller with plenty of dark twists that had me turning the pages well into the night.' Heidi Perks, author of Now You See Her

*___*

HOW CAN YOU SOLVE A CRIME IF YOU CAN'T REMEMBER THE CLUES?

*___*

There is an explosion at a military ball. The casualties are rushed to hospital in eight ambulances, but only seven vehicles arrive. Captain Harry Peterson is missing.

His girlfriend calls upon her old friend Dr Augusta Bloom to support the investigation. But no one can work out if there is a connection between the bomb and the disappearance.

When Harry is eventually discovered three days later, they hope he holds the answers to their questions. But he can't remember a single thing.

Without any clues, will Dr Bloom find herself lost in this puzzle too?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Where the Bullets Fly (A Sheriff Aaron Mackey Western Book 1)*




  








The sheriff of a Montana mining town faces a blood-thirsty bandit out for revenge in this award-winning series debut: “An exceptional Western novel” (Historical Novel Society).

Surrounded by ranches, farms, and precious metal mines, the town of Dover Station, Montana is ripe for the plucking. It’s up to Sheriff Aaron Mackey to keep the peace—and keep the dregs of humanity from trying to make a killing. If anyone can smell an investment opportunity, it’s railroad men and big city bankers. They’re not the kind of folks that Sheriff Mackey is used to dealing with. But greed is greed, and he knows all too well how money can drive men to murder.

When Mackey is forced to gun down a pair of saloon rats, it brings a powder keg of trouble—with a quick-burning fuse of vengeance named Alexander Duramont. This bloodthirsty psychopath wants to kill the sheriff for killing his buddies. And he plans to get his revenge using a highly combustible mix of fire, fear, and dynamite. Mackey’s not sure how he’s going to stop this blood-crazed lunatic. But it’s going to be one explosive showdown . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blaze In, Blaze Out *




  








Working with a joint multi-law enforcement task force, Detective Pat O'Connor infiltrated a Ukrainian crime family. Headed by Dmitry Andruko. O'Connor and his control, Detective Paul Eiselmann were the lynchpins in the guilty verdict.

The two detectives thought it was over.

Eiselmann planned for a quiet weekend with his family at home. O'Connor planned on attending a high school soccer game and then head to Northern Wisconsin for a fishing trip with another cop, Detective Jamie Graff and four teenage, adopted brothers: George Tokay, Brian Evans, Brett McGovern, and Michael Two Feathers.

But Andruko is ruthless and vindictive. From his prison cell, he hires two contract killers to kill both O'Connor and Eiselmann and anyone else in the way. The killers can be anyone. The killers could be anywhere, and the killers could strike at any time.

The quiet weekend and the short vacation turn into a deadly nightmare as O'Connor's and Eiselmann's lives and the lives of the four boys are in peril.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*America Invaded: A Black Autumn Saga (The Black Autumn Series Book 7) *




  








How deep does loyalty run between father and son on opposite sides of apocalyptic, civil war?

As winter blocks the mountain passes during the Black Autumn apocalypse, the conquering forces of the Mexican drug cartel occupy and enslave the population of Flagstaff, Arizona. Ex-mercenary, Green Beret, Bill McCallister plays the shrewd kingmaker while his adopted son, Noah Miller, fights and bleeds for the American partisans, opposite his own father. The ties between father and son strain to the breaking point as ever more powerful weapons find their way onto the desert battlefields of armageddon: Abrams tanks, A-10 Warthog jets, and finally a tactical nuclear warhead.  

When convictions collide, can the love of a father and a son withstand the maelstrom of war?

America Invaded continues the saga of Black Autumn Conquistadors


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Last Librarian: A Booker Thriller (The Justar Journal Book 1) *




  








The last library...

The last books... The last chance...

Never let them catch you reading!

When the single remaining library of physical books is ordered closed and its “dangerous” contents burned, almost no one notices, almost no one cares.

A few did.

The impossible task of rescuing the books is up to an angry author, a brazen revolutionary, and the last librarian.

They must unravel a coded paradox hidden in the texts.

If they fail, humanity will lose more than just what is printed on those antique pages…

…if it survives at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*How We Live and Why We Die: The Secret Lives of Cells *




  








Acclaimed biologist Lewis Wolpert eloquently narrates the basics of human life through the lens of its smallest component: the cell.

Everything about our existence— imagination and reproduction, birth and death—is governed by our cells. They are the basis of all life in the universe, from the tiniest of bacteria to the most complex of animals. Genes in developing embryos determine the makeup of individuals, and the rapid firing between nerve cells creates the spirit of who we are. When we age, our cells cannot repair the damage they have undergone; when we get ill, it is because cells are so damaged they stop working and die.

In the tradition of Lewis Thomas’s science classic The Lives of a Cell, Wolpert, an internationally acclaimed embryologist, draws on the recent discoveries of genetics to demonstrate how human life derives from a single cell and then grows into a body: an incredibly complex society made up of billions of cells. Wolpert sensitively examines the science behind often controversial research topics that are much discussed by rarely understood—stem cell research, cloning, DNA, and mutating cancer cells—all the while illuminating how the intricacies of cellular behavior bear directly on human behavior.

Wolpert isn’t afraid to tackle the tough questions, including how and why single cells evolved into complex organisms and, first and foremost, what gave rise to the original cell, the origin of all life. Lively and passionate, How We Live and Why We Die is both an accessible guide to understanding the human body and a deeply reverent meditation on life itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome *








New York Times Bestseller

A New York Times Notable Book

Named one of the Best Books of the Year by the Wall Street Journal, the Economist, Foreign Affairs, and Kirkus Reviews

Finalist for the National Book Critics Circle Award (Nonfiction)

Shortlisted for the Cundill Prize in Historical Literature

Finalist for the Los Angeles Times Book Prize (History)

A San Francisco Chronicle Holiday Gift Guide Selection

A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice Selection


A sweeping, "magisterial" history of the Roman Empire from one of our foremost classicists shows why Rome remains "relevant to people many centuries later" (Atlantic).


In SPQR, an instant classic, Mary Beard narrates the history of Rome "with passion and without technical jargon" and demonstrates how "a slightly shabby Iron Age village" rose to become the "undisputed hegemon of the Mediterranean" (Wall Street Journal). Hailed by critics as animating "the grand sweep and the intimate details that bring the distant past vividly to life" (Economist) in a way that makes "your hair stand on end" (Christian Science Monitor) and spanning nearly a thousand years of history, this "highly informative, highly readable" (Dallas Morning News) work examines not just how we think of ancient Rome but challenges the comfortable historical perspectives that have existed for centuries. With its nuanced attention to class, democratic struggles, and the lives of entire groups of people omitted from the historical narrative for centuries, SPQR will to shape our view of Roman history for decades to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*George V: Never a Dull Moment *




  








From one of the most beloved and distinguished historians of the British monarchy, here is a lively, intimately detailed biography of a long-overlooked king who reimagined the Crown in the aftermath of World War I and whose marriage to the regal Queen Mary was an epic partnership

The grandfather of Queen Elizabeth II, King George V reigned over the British Empire from 1910 to 1936, a period of unprecedented international turbulence. Yet no one could deny that as a young man, George seemed uninspired. As his biographer Harold Nicolson famously put it, "he did nothing at all but kill animals and stick in stamps.” The contrast between him and his flamboyant, hedonistic, playboy father Edward VII could hardly have been greater.

However, though it lasted only a quarter-century, George’s reign was immensely consequential. He faced a constitutional crisis, the First World War, the fall of thirteen European monarchies and the rise of Bolshevism. The suffragette Emily Davison threw herself under his horse at the Derby, he refused asylum to his cousin the Tsar Nicholas II during the Russian Revolution, and he facilitated the first Labour government. And, as Jane Ridley shows, the modern British monarchy would not exist without George; he reinvented the institution, allowing it to survive and thrive when its very existence seemed doomed. The status of the British monarchy today, she argues, is due in large part to him.

How this supposedly limited man managed to steer the crown through so many perils and adapt an essentially Victorian institution to the twentieth century is a great story in itself. But this book is also a riveting portrait of a royal marriage and family life. Queen Mary played a pivotal role in the reign as well as being an important figure in her own right. Under the couple's stewardship, the crown emerged stronger than ever. George V founded the modern monarchy, and yet his disastrous quarrel with his eldest son, the Duke of Windsor, culminated in the existential crisis of the Abdication only months after his death.

Jane Ridley has had unprecedented access to the archives, and for the first time is able to reassess in full the many myths associated with this crucial and dramatic time. She brings us a royal family and world not long vanished, and not so far from our own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/07/22.

Currently $3.

*We Will Not Go to Tuapse: From the Donets to the Oder with the Legion Wallonie and 5th SS Volunteer Assault Brigade ‘Wallonien’ 1942–45*




  






A soldier with the German Army’s Wallonian Legion chronicles his experience as a foreign volunteer for the Nazi war machine during WWII.

A french-speaking Belgian, Fernand Kaisergruber volunteered to fight with the military force that occupied his country. His detailed chronicle of that time reads like a travelogue of the Eastern Front campaign. Until recently, very little was known of the tens of thousands of foreign nationals who fought with the Germans. Kaisergruber’s book sheds light on issues of collaboration, the experiences and motives of volunteers, and the reactions they encountered in occupied countries.

Kaisergruber draws upon his wartime diaries, those of his comrades, and his later work with them while secretary of their postwar veteran's league. Although unapologetic for his service, he makes no special claims for the German cause. He writes instead from his firsthand experience as a young man entering war for the first time. His narrative is full of observations of fellow soldiers, commanders, Russian civilians, and battlefields.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/08/22.

Currently $1.

*Man of War (Rebellion Book 1) *




  








In the year 2280, an alien fleet attacked the Earth.
Their weapons were unstoppable, their defenses unbreakable.
Our technology was inferior, our militaries overwhelmed.
Only one starship escaped before civilization fell.

Earth was lost.
It was never forgotten.

Fifty-two years have passed.
A message from home has been received.
The time to fight for what is ours has come.

Welcome to the rebellion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Poe Dameron: Free Fall (Star Wars)*




  







Learn more about the dashing hero from the new Star Wars films! Telling a story hinted at in The Rise of Skywalker....It's been a few years since Poe's mother passed away, and Poe and his father, who was a pilot for the Rebellion, have had more and more trouble connecting. Not sure what he wants to do with his life, teenage Poe runs away from home to find adventure, and to figure out what kind of man he is meant to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Star Wars: Leia, Princess of Alderaan (Star Wars: Journey to Star Wars: The Last Jedi) *




  








Explore the beginning of Leia's participation in the Rebellion and the origin of her friendship with Amilyn Holdo from The Last Jedi!

Sixteen-year-old Princess Leia Organa faces the most challenging task of her life so far: proving herself in the areas of body, mind, and heart to be formally named heir to the throne of Alderaan. She's taking rigorous survival courses, practicing politics, and spearheading relief missions to worlds under Imperial control. But Leia has worries beyond her claim to the crown. Her parents, Breha and Bail, aren't acting like themselves lately; they are distant and preoccupied, seemingly more concerned with throwing dinner parties for their allies in the Senate than they are with their own daughter. Determined to uncover her parents' secrets, Leia starts down an increasingly dangerous path that puts her right under the watchful eye of the Empire. And when Leia discovers what her parents and their allies are planning behind closed doors, she finds herself facing what seems like an impossible choice: dedicate herself to the people of Alderaan (including the man she loves) or to the galaxy at large, which is in desperate need of a rebel hero...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Star Wars: Queen's Shadow *




  







Written by the #1 New York Times best-selling author of Ahsoka! When Padmé Naberrie, "Queen Amidala" of Naboo, steps down from her position, she is asked by the newly-elected queen to become Naboo's representative in the Galactic Senate. Padmé is unsure about taking on the new role, but cannot turn down the request to serve her people. Together with her most loyal handmaidens, Padmé must figure out how to navigate the treacherous waters of politics and forge a new identity beyond the queen's shadow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Queen's Peril *




  







When fourteen-year-old Padmé Naberrie wins the election for Queen of Naboo, she adopts the name Amidala and leaves her family to the rule from the royal palace. To keep her safe and secure, she'll need a group of skilled handmaidens who can be her assistants, confidantes, defenders, and decoys. Each girl is selected for her particular talents, but it will be up to Padmé to unite them as a group. When Naboo is invaded by forces of the Trade Federation, Queen Amidala and her handmaidens will face the greatest test--of themselves, and of each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hell Divers (The Hell Divers Series Book 1) *




  








The New York Times and USA Today bestselling series

They dive so humanity survives …

More than two centuries after World War III poisoned the planet, the final bastion of humanity lives on massive airships circling the globe in search of a habitable area to call home. Aging and outdated, most of the ships plummeted back to earth long ago. The only thing keeping the two surviving lifeboats in the sky are Hell Divers—men and women who risk their lives by skydiving to the surface to scavenge for parts the ships desperately need.

When one of the remaining airships is damaged in an electrical storm, a Hell Diver team is deployed to a hostile zone called Hades. But there’s something down there far worse than the mutated creatures discovered on dives in the past—something that threatens the fragile future of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hell Divers II: Ghosts (The Hell Divers Series Book 2) *




  








The New York Times and USA Today bestselling series

Betrayal and sacrifice in the skies …

Ten years ago, Hell Diver Xavier “X” Rodriguez fell to Earth. Those he left behind went on without him aboard the airship he once called home. Michael Everhart—the boy once known as Tin—has grown into a man and the commander of Hell Diver Raptor Team. While Michael dives to help keep the Hive in the air, Captain Leon Jordan rules with an iron fist at the helm of the ship. But unrest stirs under his strict leadership as a prophecy of hope sweeps the lower decks.

When a mysterious distress signal calls the Hell Divers to the surface, Michael and his loyal team begin to uncover long-buried truths and the secrets Captain Jordan will do anything to keep. They dive so humanity survives … but will they survive the ultimate betrayal?

Nicholas Sansbury Smith delivers another heart-pounding thriller in Hell Divers II: Ghosts, the second book in the acclaimed science fiction series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hell Divers III: Deliverance (The Hell Divers Series Book 3) *




  








The New York Times and USA Today bestselling series

They will dive, but will humanity survive?

Left for dead on the nightmarish surface of the planet, Commander Michael Everhart and his team of Hell Divers barely escape with their lives aboard a new airship called Deliverance. After learning that Xavier “X” Rodriguez may still be alive, they mount a rescue mission for the long-lost hero.

In the skies, the Hive is falling apart, but Captain Jordan is more determined than ever to keep humanity in their outdated lifeboat. He will do whatever it takes to keep the ship in the air—even murder. But when he learns the Hell Divers he exiled have found Deliverance, he changes course for a new mission—find the divers, kill them, and make their new ship his own.

In the third installment of the Hell Divers series, Michael and his fellow divers fight across the mutated landscape in search of X. But what they find will change everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dead Run: A Post-Apocalyptic Plague Thriller (Afterworld Apocalypse Book 1) *




  








*Plaguers prowl the earth. Humans are their prey. Power must be taken.*


In the Afterworld, only mercenaries leave the walled cities and have rights to the salvage needed for survival. Sulan can only dream of becoming one of them …

… until she discovers the Meat Grinder. It’s a race from one end of San Francisco to the other, through streets infested with flesh-eating plaguers.

If Sulan can finish the race, she’ll become a mercenary. Does she have what it takes to survive, or will she be more meat for the Meat Grinder?

Dead Run is the first book in the high-octane Afterworld Apocalypse series. If you like the dystopian future of Mad Max and the gritty characters of 28 Days Later, you’ll love this action-packed story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Gryphon in Glory (Witch World Series 2: High Hallack Cycle Book 4) *




  








The epic saga begun in The Crystal Gryphon continues in the Witch World as the destiny of two embattled lovers may decide the fate of all . . .

Kerovan of Ulmsdale released his wife, Joisan, of all obligations to him. Though their love is unbreakable, he could not burden her with his unrest as he was beckoned to wander the Waste in search of his true destiny.

But Joisan, unable to bear his absence, leaves her refuge to find him. And with both of them gone, the Dales are sure to fall under the power of the Dark as the shadows of evil begin to rise across the land.

Even when they are reunited in the Waste, Kerovan cannot open his heart to his beloved. Not as long as the mystery of his lineage remains. Undaunted and guided by the powerful crystal gryphon given to her by Kerovan, Joisan refuses to leave his side. For it will take both of their great wills to confront the horrors of the coming Darkness.

Nominated for a Locus Award, this fantastical novel by the Science Fiction Writers of America Grand Master Andre Norton explores the Witch World land of High Hallack.

Gryphon in Glory is the 4th book in the Witch World: High Hallack Cycle, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Blade Itself (The First Law Trilogy Book 1) *




  








The first novel in the First Law Trilogy and debut fantasy novel from New York Times bestseller, Joe Abercrombie.

Logen Ninefingers, infamous barbarian, has finally run out of luck. Caught in one feud too many, he's on the verge of becoming a dead barbarian -- leaving nothing behind him but bad songs, dead friends, and a lot of happy enemies.

Nobleman, dashing officer, and paragon of selfishness, Captain Jezal dan Luthar has nothing more dangerous in mind than fleecing his friends at cards and dreaming of glory in the fencing circle. But war is brewing, and on the battlefields of the frozen North they fight by altogether bloodier rules.

Inquisitor Glokta, cripple turned torturer, would like nothing better than to see Jezal come home in a box. But then Glokta hates everyone: cutting treason out of the Union one confession at a time leaves little room for friendship. His latest trail of corpses may lead him right to the rotten heart of government, if he can stay alive long enough to follow it.

Enter the wizard, Bayaz. A bald old man with a terrible temper and a pathetic assistant, he could be the First of the Magi, he could be a spectacular fraud, but whatever he is, he's about to make the lives of Logen, Jezal, and Glokta a whole lot more difficult.

Murderous conspiracies rise to the surface, old scores are ready to be settled, and the line between hero and villain is sharp enough to draw blood.

Unpredictable, compelling, wickedly funny, and packed with unforgettable characters, The Blade Itself is noir fantasy with a real cutting edge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Train Go Sorry: Inside a Deaf World*




  








A “remarkable and insightful” look inside a New York City school for the deaf, blending memoir and history (The New York Times Book Review).

Leah Hager Cohen is part of the hearing world, but grew up among the deaf community. Her Russian-born grandfather had been deaf—a fact hidden by his parents as they took him through Ellis Island—and her father served as superintendent at the Lexington School for the Deaf in Queens. Young Leah was in the minority, surrounded by deaf culture, and sometimes felt like she was missing the boat—or in the American Sign Language term, “train go sorry.”

Here, the award-winning writer looks back on this experience and also explores a pivotal moment in deaf history, when scientific advances and cultural attitudes began to shift and collide—in a unique mix of journalistic reporting and personal memoir that is “a must-read” (Chicago Sun-Times).

“The history of the Lexington School for the Deaf, the oldest school of its kind in the nation, comes alive with Cohen’s vivid descriptions of its students and administrators. The author, who grew up at the school, follows the real-life events of Sofia, a Russian immigrant, and James, a member of a poor family in the Bronx, as well as members of her own family both past and present who are intimately associated with the school. Cohen takes special pride in representing the views of the deaf community—which are sometimes strongly divided—in such issues as American Sign Language (ASL) vs. oralism, hearing aids vs. cochlear implants, and mainstreaming vs. special education. The author’s lively narrative includes numerous conversations translated from ASL . . . a one-of-a-kind book.” —Library Journal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*My Secret Garden: Women's Sexual Fantasies *




  








The #1 New York Times–bestselling author’s “groundbreaking” work on women’s sexual fantasies (Publishers Weekly).

First published in 1973, My Secret Garden ignited a firestorm of reactions across the nation—from outrage to enthusiastic support. Collected from detailed personal interviews with hundreds of women from diverse backgrounds, this book presents a bracingly honest account of women’s inner sexual fantasy lives. In its time, this book shattered taboos and opened up a conversation about the landscape of feminine desire in a way that was unprecedented.

Today, My Secret Garden remains one of the most iconic works of feminist literature of our time—and is still relevant to millions of women throughout the world.

“The author whose books about gender politics helped redefine American women’s sexuality.” —The New York Times


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Come As You Are: The Story of Nirvana *




  








“Amazingly raw and candid . . . Come As You Are is as good as rock bios get” —Billboard

Nirvana came out of nowhere in 1991 to sell nearly five million copies of their landmark album Nevermind, whose thunderous sound and indelible melodies embodied all the confusion, frustration, and passion of the emerging Generation X.

Come As You Are is the close-up, intimate story of Nirvana—the only book with exclusive in-depth interviews with bandmembers Kurt Cobain, Krist Noveselic, and Dave Grohl, as well as friends, relatives, former bandmembers, and associates—now updated to include a final chapter detailing the last year of Kurt Cobain's life, before his tragic suicide in April 1994.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Paris Enigma: A Novel *




  







In the tradition of Caleb Carr’s The Alienist and Eric Larsen’s The Devil in the White City comes The Paris Enigma, a gripping tale of murder and the art of crime solving. Written in a strikingly original voice, and poignantly evoking a world about to lose its innocence forever, The Paris Enigma features two detectives who find themselves in a race against time around glorious fin de siècle Paris, encountering all manner of secret societies and solving philosophical puzzles, while also trying to save a dangerously beautiful woman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Hunted Girls: A totally gripping crime thriller (Agent Nadine Finch)*




  








Lying on the damp earth by the lake, the woman’s long chestnut hair is splayed around her, and carefully placed leaves cover every inch of her skin. Her bright blue eyes are frozen open, the branches of the pines above her the last thing she ever saw…

Agent Nadine Finch rushes to investigate the murder of newlywed Nikki Darnell in Ocala National Forest, Florida. She swore she’d never set foot there again—not since the case fifteen years ago which tore her life apart—but spotting the triangular cuts scarring Nikki’s perfect pale skin, she knows she must put her own traumatic past aside to find justice for Nikki and her devastated husband.

Discovering water in Nikki’s lungs, and certain the triangular wounds were made by arrowheads, Nadine must convince her team that Nikki was injured and drowned before being left for them to find. But who would do such a thing? And why? Then another woman, a mother of two, is discovered in the woods, tell-tale arrow marks all over her body.

Recognizing her as a local waitress, Nadine has just traced the arrow heads to an outdoors store when she receives a chilling note: “Three little birds. So pretty in their cages. I caught them all for you.”

Heavy with guilt, Nadine questions if the killer is someone she’s known all along… with time running out, will Nadine need to sacrifice herself to stop this deadly hunter, before more innocent lives are taken?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Stranger In My Bed: The True Story of Marriage, Murder, and the Body in the Box (St. Martin's True Crime Library) *




  








He Found New Brides To Love Him-
All Diane Bertalan really knew of her new husband, John, was that he was a widower, he lavished her with gifts, and he preferred to keep his past a secret. What she didn't know was that the FBI had been watching him for years. In the Fall of 2000, she found out why-it was a crime that had been haunting authorities for decades. They called it the mystery of the Lady in the Box.

Fifteen Years Later, Police Found The Remains...
A decaying body that had been left along an Indiana roadside ditch in 1980 had finally been identified as Janice Hartman. In 1974, the Ohio woman had been reported missing by her estranged husband...John David Smith. The gruesome discovery was only the beginning of Diane Smith's brutal awakening--for Hartman was only the first of Smith's wives to have vanished off the face of the earth.

The Stranger in My Bed is the chilling true story of one woman who escaped the deadly hold of the killer she loved and married; and of the grieving families of his victims who banded together after nearly thirty years to prove that justice never forgets. Or forgives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*KIDNAP a fast-paced, addictive, unputdownable crime mystery with a massive twist (MERROW & CLARKE Book 2) *




  








A BRAND-NEW MYSTERY FROM A BESTSELLING AUTHOR.

The man climbs a ladder, slides a gloved finger through the slightly open window and enters the room. He wraps 14-month-old Joshua Banks in his blanket and takes him from his cot. In his place he leaves a printed note.

Do not call the police. You will receive details for a bank transfer in due course. Your child will be well cared for and be returned unharmed provided you do exactly as you are told. Call the police and we will kill him. If you are in any doubt as to the seriousness of this, then call this number.

At 2 a.m. Joshua’s mother gets up to go to the toilet and sees her son is gone. She calls the phone number. It’s for another family whose child was also taken.

Detectives Toby Clarke and Petra Merrow are in a race against time to get Joshua back. Because if they don’t find him soon, he won’t be the last child to go missing.

An electrifying crime mystery full of twists and turns perfect for fans of C.L. Taylor, D.E. White, Claire McGowan, Rachel Abbott, Helen H. Durrant, Patricia Gibney, Karin Slaughter, Lynda La Plante and Angela Marsons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Overkill (Sam Shephard Book 1)*




  








When the body of a young mother is found washed up on the banks of the Mataura River, a small rural community is rocked by her tragic suicide. But all is not what it seems.

Sam Shephard, sole-charge police constable in Mataura, soon discovers the death was no suicide and has to face the realisation that there is a killer in town. To complicate the situation, the murdered woman was the wife of her former lover. When Sam finds herself on the list of suspects and suspended from duty, she must cast aside her personal feelings and take matters into her own hands.

To find the murderer ... and clear her name.

A taut, atmospheric and page-turning thriller, Overkill marks the start of an unputdownable and unforgettable series from one of New Zealand's finest crime writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Containment (Sam Shephard Book 3)*




  








Chaos reigns in the sleepy village of Aramoana on the New Zealand coast, when a series of shipping containers wash up on the beach and looting begins.

Detective Constable Sam Shephard experiences the desperation of the scavengers first-hand, and ends up in an ambulance, nursing her wounds and puzzling over an assault that left her assailant for dead.

What appears to be a clear-cut case of a cargo ship running aground soon takes a more sinister turn when a skull is found in the sand, and the body of a diver is pulled from the sea ... a diver who didn't die of drowning...

As first officer at the scene, Sam is handed the case, much to the displeasure of her superiors, and she must put together an increasingly confusing series of clues to get to the bottom of a mystery that may still have more victims...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bound (Sam Shephard Book 4) *




  








The New Zealand city of Dunedin is rocked when a wealthy and apparently respectable businessman is murdered in his luxurious home while his wife is bound and gagged, and forced to watch. But when Detective Sam Shephard and her team start investigating the case, they discover that the victim had links with some dubious characters.

The case seems cut and dried, but Sam has other ideas. Weighed down by her dad's terminal cancer diagnosis, and by complications in her relationship with Paul, she needs a distraction, and launches her own investigation. And when another murder throws the official case into chaos, it's up to Sam to prove that the killer is someone no one could ever suspect...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*When No One Is Watching: A Thriller*




  








An instant NEW YORK TIMES and USA TODAY BESTSELLER!

"I was knocked over by the momentum of an intense psychological thriller that doesn’t let go until the final page. This is a terrific read." – Alafair Burke, New York Times bestselling author

_Marie Claire's September Book Club Pick_ 

Rear Window meets Get Out in this gripping thriller from a critically acclaimed and New York Times Notable author, in which the gentrification of a Brooklyn neighborhood takes on a sinister new meaning…

Sydney Green is Brooklyn born and raised, but her beloved neighborhood seems to change every time she blinks. Condos are sprouting like weeds, FOR SALE signs are popping up overnight, and the neighbors she’s known all her life are disappearing. To hold onto her community’s past and present, Sydney channels her frustration into a walking tour and finds an unlikely and unwanted assistant in one of the new arrivals to the block—her neighbor Theo.

But Sydney and Theo’s deep dive into history quickly becomes a dizzying descent into paranoia and fear. Their neighbors may not have moved to the suburbs after all, and the push to revitalize the community may be more deadly than advertised.

When does coincidence become conspiracy? Where do people go when gentrification pushes them out? Can Sydney and Theo trust each other—or themselves—long enough to find out before they too disappear?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Serial Killer's Girl: The BRAND NEW edge-of-your-seat psychological thriller from L. H. Stacey for 2022*




  








*Does a killer’s blood run in the family?*

Lexi Jakes thought she could run from her past…she was wrong.

Because when her biological mother is found dead, with all the same hallmarks of her own serial killer father, Lexi knows someone is out for revenge, and that she and her small daughter, Isla, could be next.

Determined to protect Isla, Lexi travels back to Lindisfarne, the small remote island where she grew up. There, cut off from the mainland, Lexi hopes they'll both be safe.

But as the tide comes in and the causeway slowly closes, Lexi’s greatest fear comes true: now they are trapped with no way out.

Lexi will do anything to save her daughter…she is the serial killer's girl after all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Night Swim: A Novel *




  








“A blistering plot and crisp writing make The Night Swim an unputdownable read.” –Sarah Pekkanen, bestselling author of The Wife Between Us

In The Night Swim, a new thriller from Megan Goldin, author of the “gripping and unforgettable” (Harlan Coben) The Escape Room, a true crime podcast host covering a controversial trial finds herself drawn deep into a small town’s dark past and a brutal crime that took place there years before.

Ever since her true-crime podcast became an overnight sensation and set an innocent man free, Rachel Krall has become a household name—and the last hope for people seeking justice. But she’s used to being recognized for her voice, not her face. Which makes it all the more unsettling when she finds a note on her car windshield, addressed to her, begging for help.

The new season of Rachel's podcast has brought her to a small town being torn apart by a devastating rape trial. A local golden boy, a swimmer destined for Olympic greatness, has been accused of raping the beloved granddaughter of the police chief. Under pressure to make Season 3 a success, Rachel throws herself into her investigation—but the mysterious letters keep coming. Someone is following her, and she won’t stop until Rachel finds out what happened to her sister twenty-five years ago. Officially, Jenny Stills tragically drowned, but the letters insist she was murdered—and when Rachel starts asking questions, nobody in town wants to answer. The past and present start to collide as Rachel uncovers startling connections between the two cases—and a revelation that will change the course of the trial and the lives of everyone involved.

Electrifying and propulsive, The Night Swim asks: What is the price of a reputation? Can a small town ever right the wrongs of its past? And what really happened to Jenny?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sharpe's Rifles (#1) *




  








Bernard Cornwell's action-packed series that captures the gritty texture of Napoleonic warfare--now beautifully repackaged

It's 1809, and Napoleon's army is sweeping across Spain. Lieutenant Richard Sharpe is newly in command of the demoralized, distrustful men of the 95th Rifles. He must lead them to safety--and the only way of escape is a treacherous trek through the enemy-infested mountains of Spain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Scream of Eagles *




  








In this western by the bestselling author of Talons of Eagles, a gunfighter and his sons dole out revenge on a bloodthirsty gang.

Raised by the Shawnee, Jamie Ian MacCallister survived the bloodshed of the Alamo and the Civil War. With each victory, the MacCallister legend grew—as violent and unpredictable as the land that gave him life.

Now the battle has gotten personal: the brutal murder of his wife at the hands of the wild Miles Nelson gang. Jamie’s journey of revenge will take him from Atlantic City’s bustling port of thieves, con men, and whores to the pristine and deadly landscape of the Colorado Rockies . . . and finally to a place called Little Big Horn. All he has at his side are his sons and an unquenchable thirst for justice—MacCallister style.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Opening Chase: A Chase Fulton Novel (Chase Fulton Novels Book 1)*




  







When America demands a hero, Chase Fulton steps to the plate. When collegiate baseball phenom Chase Fulton suffers a freak injury on the field that shatters his dreams of becoming a Major League catcher, his future looks bleak until he’s recruited into quasi-governmental covert operations, where his training as an assassin and covert intelligence operative launches him into a world fraught with danger, intrigue, and unexpected passion. As Chase navigates the Caribbean, he’s pursued by a beautiful Russian SVR officer who is trained and prepared to find, interrogate, and kill him if necessary. He learns exactly how deadly the realm of international espionage can be when duty and love collide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Broken Chase: A Chase Fulton Novel (Chase Fulton Novels Book 2)*




  








Deception . . . Dishonor . . . Treason . . .

When American covert operative Chase Fulton finds himself aboard a luxury mega-yacht off the Florida Keys with a dead Russian billionaire on deck and the beautiful SVR officer he loves standing over the body with a bloody knife in her hands, he believes his life could never become more complicated. But he is wrong. A vow to a mentor and beloved friend sends him on a tumultuous quest through the criminal underworld of South Florida to rescue an innocent young woman who represents not only Chase’s painful past, but also may be his only hope for psychological survival in the future. After suffering the agony of loss and ultimate betrayal, Chase learns that loyalty is a veil behind which deception, dishonor, and treason often lurk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Touch the Devil (Liam Devlin series Book 2) *




  








The hero of The Eagle Has Landed returns in a Cold War adventure that pits two IRA veterans against a ruthless mercenary whose only ideology is greed.

Terrorist-for-hire Frank Barry has been wreaking havoc in Germany and France, with backing from the KGB. His next mission might be his deadliest, as Barry plans to steal a state-of-the-art missile and sell it to the highest bidder.

Only Barry’s longtime rivals, retired IRA gunman Liam Devlin and his ally Martin Brosnan, can prevent the missile from falling into the wrong hands. But first Devlin must stage a thrilling jailbreak to free Brosnan before the men set off on a gripping race against the clock to eliminate Barry and his reign of terror.

From the New York Times–bestselling author of Rain on the Dead, Eye of the Storm, and countless other action-packed thrillers, this is an “exciting and believable” journey into the dangerous world of spies, assassins, and soldiers of fortune (The New York Times).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Mind For Numbers: How to Excel at Math and Science (Even If You Flunked Algebra) *




  








The companion book to COURSERA®'s wildly popular massive open online course "Learning How to Learn"

Whether you are a student struggling to fulfill a math or science requirement, or you are embarking on a career change that requires a new skill set, A Mind for Numbers offers the tools you need to get a better grasp of that intimidating material. Engineering professor Barbara Oakley knows firsthand how it feels to struggle with math. She flunked her way through high school math and science courses, before enlisting in the army immediately after graduation. When she saw how her lack of mathematical and technical savvy severely limited her options—both to rise in the military and to explore other careers—she returned to school with a newfound determination to re-tool her brain to master the very subjects that had given her so much trouble throughout her entire life.

In A Mind for Numbers, Dr. Oakley lets us in on the secrets to learning effectively—secrets that even dedicated and successful students wish they’d known earlier. Contrary to popular belief, math requires creative, as well as analytical, thinking. Most people think that there’s only one way to do a problem, when in actuality, there are often a number of different solutions—you just need the creativity to see them. For example, there are more than three hundred different known proofs of the Pythagorean Theorem. In short, studying a problem in a laser-focused way until you reach a solution is not an effective way to learn. Rather, it involves taking the time to step away from a problem and allow the more relaxed and creative part of the brain to take over. The learning strategies in this book apply not only to math and science, but to any subject in which we struggle. We all have what it takes to excel in areas that don't seem to come naturally to us at first, and learning them does not have to be as painful as we might think.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Captain Cook *




  








In his three extraordinary voyages, Captain James Cook made history. He was the first to discover Australia and the Hawaiian Islands and the first to circumnavigate New Zealand.

By the 1700s, England, eager to expand its realm of trade, promoted exploration of all the unclaimed regions of the world. The eighteenth century, the age of reason and enlightenment, required a new kind of explorer: not a rover or a plunderer or a seeker of adventure for its own sake, but a master of navigation and seamanship. Captain James Cook filled the bill.

No one ever surpassed Cook's record. From South America to Australia, from the ice islands of the South Pacific to the fogbound Bering Strait, lay thousands of miles of islands, atolls, and ocean that Cook charted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*World War Two at Sea: The Last Battleships (Images of War) *




  







The big-gun battleship served as a symbol of the ultimate power of the world's greatest navies beginning late in the nineteenth century and continuing into the Second World War. So historically important was this vessel that the arms race between Britain and Germany to build navies with larger, more powerful battleships was among the key sources of tension between those nations in the lead up to the First World War.In this book, veteran battleship crew members describe their unforgettable experiences, including those of a young officer in a British battleship at Jutland; tales of the loss of the German warship Scharnhorst in the arctic off the North Cape; the combat experience inside a sixteen-inch gun turret aboard an Iowa-class battleship bombarding Iraq during the Gulf War, and the adventures of HMS Warspite in World War One, in the Mediterranean and on her way to the breaker's yard in 1947. Included too is the story of the great German battleship Bismarck, which sank the pride of the British fleet, the story of HMS Hood, and that of the USS Missouri on whose deck the final surrender document of the Second World War was signed. The text is combined with a compelling selection of historic images representing the era of the great battleships from the early years through the First and Second World Wars, Korea, Vietnam, the Gulf War, and the preservation of a handful of these vessels as museum pieces today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Panzer IV at War, 1939–1945 (Images of War) *




  







The Panzer IV Panzerkampfwagen IV was one the foremost German fighting vehicles of the Second World War, and this volume in the TankCraft series is an ideal introduction to it. With detailed captions, text and illustrations the book tells the story of the technical development of the Panzer IV and the numerous variants that went into production, and it describes how it evolved from an infantry support vehicle to become the backbone of the Panzer units. It was modified and upgunned to face the ever-increasing enemy threat, and it proved to be so diverse and effective that it earned a unique tactical role on the battlefield.

A large part of the book showcases available model kits and after market products, complemented by a gallery of beautifully constructed and painted models in various scales. Technical details as well as modifications introduced during production and in the field are also examined in order to provide everything the modeler needs to recreate an accurate representation of the only Panzer that stayed in production throughout the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/08/22.

Currently $3.

*D-Day in the Pacific: The Battle of Saipan (Twentieth-Century Battles) *




  







In June 1944 the attention of the nation was riveted on events unfolding in France. But in the Pacific, the Battle of Saipan was of extreme strategic importance. This is a gripping account of one of the most dramatic engagements of World War II. The conquest of Saipan and the neighboring island of Tinian was a turning point in the war in the Pacific as it made the American victory against Japan inevitable. Until this battle, the Japanese continued to believe that success in the war remained possible. While Japan had suffered serious setbacks as early as the Battle of Midway in 1942, Saipan was part of her inner defense line, so victory was essential. The American victory at Saipan forced Japan to begin considering the reality of defeat. For the Americans, the capture of Saipan meant secure air bases for the new B-29s that were now within striking distance of all Japanese cities, including Tokyo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/09/22.

Currently $1.

*Echogenesis *




  








"...a master of core science fiction" - THE GUARDIAN

An alien world teeming with deadly life. And fifteen strangers with no memory of how they came to be there.

From the moment Sam Newman and fourteen others awaken inside metal coffins next to the burning wreckage of a spacecraft, they face a constant struggle to stay alive on a seemingly uninhabited planet light-years from home.

Worse, the last any of them remember, they were back home on Earth - at a time when interstellar travel was little more than a distant pipe dream.

Survival means finding out who - or what - brought them to this place. Yet what few answers they find amidst the steaming jungles and the ruins of that distant world defy all logic or sanity, and it soon becomes clear something has gone terribly wrong...

...something that could mean humanity's survival - or its extinction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Waking Iceman *




  








An 8000-year-old mystery is about to be solved—by the witness himself

Two mountain climbers in the French Alps have made a startling discovery—a perfectly preserved frozen Neolithic human. But who was this Iceman, what was he doing high on a glacier 8000 years ago, and why was he carrying a strange metallic cylinder?

Archaeologists can only speculate, but neuroscientist Doctor Lisa Cho knows a better way. Young and ambitious, Dr. Cho is at the threshold of developing technology capable of replicating the neural pathways of the human brain and has devised an audacious plan; she wants to wake the Iceman from his primeval slumber and let him provide the answers to his past.

But the Iceman’s story is not what anyone expected.

As Cho seeks to understand the Iceman’s origin, her path converges in France with a brilliant theoretical physicist on his own mission to unravel the meaning of the Iceman’s cryptic artifact. Their quests become intertwined and increasingly perilous as they inch closer to the truth and the mystery behind the enigmatic Iceman.

Waking Iceman is a far-reaching science fiction thriller that takes the reader on a sweeping journey from the inner mind of an ancient human to a parallel world with a profound secret. It’s a tale that raises deep questions: Is information more fundamental than mass and energy? Is there more to human consciousness than basic biology? Can love survive an 8000 year divide? And what is real and what’s only a dream? For Cho, the answers will come at a price—sending her and everyone else on a collision course with destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ashwood's Girls: A Troubled Spirits Novel *




  








The Troubled Spirits Series are stand-alone paranormal murder mysteries inspired by true crimes.
Fifty years ago a diabolical plan was set in motion. It ended in murder.

In present day, Adam Tate is in a rush to build his wife’s dream home. She’s ill, and he lives with the looming fear that her days are numbered in months rather than years. As he digs the foundation for their new home, he makes a chilling discovery-long-buried skeletons. On impulse, he hides the grave and pushes it from his mind.

When Adam and his wife Holly move into their new home six months later, it becomes clear that Adam has awoken something that will not be silenced.

Step into a story of betrayal, murder, and voices from beyond the grave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Autobiography of Kathryn Janeway *




  








The captain who went further than any had before tells her lifestory for the first time in her own words; perfect for fans of the upcoming Star Trek: Prodigy 



Kathryn Janeway reveals her career in Starfleet, from her first command to her epic journey through the Delta Quadrant leading to her rise to the top as vice-admiral in Starfleet Command. Discover the story of the woman who travelled further than any human ever had before, stranded decades from home, encountering new worlds and species.

Explore how she brought together Starfleet and the Maquis as part of her crew, forged new alliances with species across the galaxy and overcame one of Starfleet’s greatest threats – the Borg – on their own remote and hostile territory. Get Janeway’s personal take on key characters such as Seven of Nine, her trusted friend Tuvok, new arrivals like Neelix and her second-in-command, Chakotay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Autobiography of James T. Kirk*




  







The Autobiography of James T. Kirk chronicles the greatest Starfleet captain's life (2233–2371), in his own words. From his birth on the U.S.S. Kelvin, his youth spent on Tarsus IV, his time in the Starfleet Academy, his meteoric raise through the ranks of Starfleet, and his illustrious career at the helm of the Enterprise, this in-world memoir uncovers Captain Kirk in a way Star Trek fans have never seen. Kirk's singular voice rings throughout the text, giving insight into his convictions, his bravery, and his commitment to the life—in all forms—throughout this Galaxy and beyond. Excerpts from his personal correspondence, captain's logs, and more give Kirk's personal narrative further depth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dietrich's Gambit: How Hitler Won the War *




  








Dietrich's Gambit: How Hitler Won the War

What might have happened to America if Germany had developed an atomic bomb before the United States? Prior to WW2 Germany had more raw materials and the most brilliant physicists in the world at their disposal. While Hitler would have loved to have had nuclear weapons in his arsenal, he was unwilling to allocate adequate resources and expend the manpower necessary to develop them . His priority was manufacturing tanks, ships and other conventional weapons to defeat the Allies with his military might. As history reveals, this did not turn out well for Nazi Germany.

But what if a high ranking German with the determination to produce a nuclear device and the power to secure necessary resources to build it had pursued this objective? The threat of nuclear annihilation is a powerful weapon. After the United States dropped nuclear bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki Japan surrendered within days. If Hitler had acquired atomic weapons would the world's leaders be willing to risk a devastating nuclear attack on their cities with the loss of millions of civilian lives? Or would they surrender to an evil, malevolent enemy?

Imagine America under Nazi rule. With the threat of nuclear attack hanging over their heads, the US forced to capitulate to German demands. Unless someone had the ability to eliminate the nuclear threat.

Not all Germans supported Nazi plans to eliminate Jews, many were unaware of the Holocaust and the murderous crusade of the SS. For some this ghastly endeavor was enough to turn them against their own country. But how much can one man change the course of history?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Executive Secrets: Covert Action & the Presidency *




  








“Clears up some common misconceptions of the CIA . . . an insider’s perspective on how covert action really works, or fails” (Savannah Morning News).

Covert action has been used as an instrument of statecraft by America’s leaders since its earliest days. Some presidents have used it wisely, contributing to our success and security. Others have used it poorly, not understanding its limitations and weaknesses, with disastrous results. Surrounded by secrecy as it is, it’s not surprising that covert action can provoke confusion, ambivalence, and strong feelings among the citizens of a democracy.

Executive Secrets shines a light on the development and execution of foreign policy and the role covert action has played—forging a deeper and more nuanced understanding of both its value and its drawbacks in the ongoing project of keeping the United States safe from its adversaries and respected by its allies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Who Lost Russia?: How the World Entered a New Cold War *




  








‘A must read for anyone interested in the future of Europe and the world as a whole.’ Serhii Plokhy, author of The Last Empire

An essential insight into Russia’s relations with Ukraine, the US and beyond

Why did Vladimir Putin launch his catastrophic invasion of Ukraine in February 2022? And how much are failures of Western policy towards Russia since the end of Communism to blame for the bloodiest war on European soil since 1945? These are the questions at the heart of Who Lost Russia?, an updated edition of which Oneworld will be publishing this July. In the original version of this book, critically acclaimed on both sides of the Atlantic when it appeared in 2017, Peter Conradi, Europe Editor of The Sunday Times, analysed the series of mistakes and misunderstandings on both sides since the end of the Soviet Union in 1991. This new edition contains 15,000 words of original material that brings the story bang up to date, examining the events leading to the invasion and setting out what the conflict will mean for the future of Europe and the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Love, Lucy (Berkley Boulevard Celebrity Autobiography) *




  








THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

The one and only autobiography by the iconic Lucille Ball, hailed by TV Guide as the “#1 Greatest TV Star of All Time.”

Love, Lucy is the valentine Lucille Ball left for her fans—a warm, wise, and witty memoir written by Lucy herself. The legendary star of the classic sitcom I Love Lucy was at the pinnacle of her success when she sat down to record the story of her life. No comedienne had made America laugh so hard, no television actress had made the leap from radio and B movies to become one of the world's best-loved performers. This is her story—in her own words.

The story of the ingenue from Jamestown, New York, determined to go to Broadway, destined to make a big splash, bound to marry her Valentino, Desi Arnaz. In her own inimitable style, she tells of their life together—both storybook and turbulent; intimate memories of their children and friends; wonderful backstage anecdotes; the empire they founded; the dissolution of their marriage. And, with a heartfelt happy ending, her enduring marriage to Gary Morton.

Here is the lost manuscript that her fans and loved ones will treasure. Here is the laughter. Here is the life. Here’s Lucy...

“The comic actress in her own words...intensley moving.”—San Francisco Chronicle


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sealed Off (A Maine Clambake Mystery Book 8 ) *




  








Early October is “winding down” time in Busman’s Harbor, Maine, but there’s nothing relaxing about it for Julia Snowden. Between busloads of weekend leaf peepers at the Snowden Family Clambake and a gut renovation of the old mansion on Morrow Island, she’s keeping it all together with a potentially volatile skeleton crew—until one of them turns up dead under the firewood.

When the Russian demo team clearing out the mansion discovers a room that’s been sealed off for decades, Julia’s baffled as to its purpose and what secrets it might have held. Tensions are already simmering with the crew, but when one of the workers is found murdered, things come to a boil. With the discovery of another body—and a mysterious diary with Cyrillic text in the hidden room—the pressure’s on Julia to dig up a real killer fast. But she’ll have to sort through a pile of suspects, including ex-spouses, a spurned lover, and a recently released prisoner, to fish out one clammed-up killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Shucked Apart (A Maine Clambake Mystery Book 9) *




  








The Snowden Family Clambake Company has a beloved reputation in Busman’s Harbor, Maine. Almost as famous is the sleuthing ability of proprietor Julia Snowden, which is why an oyster farmer seeks her out when she’s in trouble.

When Andie Greatorex is robbed of two buckets of oyster seed worth $35,000, she wonders if somebody’s trying to mussel her out of business. Could it be a rival oyster farmer, a steamed former employee, or a snooty summer resident who objects to her unsightly oyster cages floating on the beautiful Damariscotta River? There’s also a lobsterman who’s worried the farm’s expanding lease will encroach on his territory and Andie’s ex-partner, who may come to regret their split. Before Julia can make much headway in the investigation, Andie turns up dead, stabbed by a shucking knife. Now it’s up to Julia to set a trap for a cold and clammy killer . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Gumbo Limbo: An Alex Rutledge Mystery (Alex Rutledge Mysteries Book 2) *




  








Alex Rutledge, freelance and part-time Key West crime scene photographer, awakes to his first day off in months. Late August, the off-season, the dog days. Everything's okay until his phone rings. His old navy buddy, Zack Cahill, now a successful Chicago banker, is in town and, at 8:00 a.m., drunk in Sloppy Joe's. Zack demands that Rutledge join him for a celebratory beer. When Alex arrives at the bar, eight minutes later, Cahill is gone.

The day continues downhill. A high-noon murder in the tourist district, the ransacked apartment of a local bartender, and the chance encounter of Abby Womack, Cahill's ex-mistress, combine to convince Alex that Zach Cahill's disappearance may be linked to all of these events. An overnight fire and a drive-by shooting the next morning amplify the strangeness and danger.

By calling in favors from a crew of Key West characters, stepping aside of law enforcement, and traveling to New Orleans in an attempt to help his friend, Rutledge will fall deep into a mysterious range war, a fight for the profits from a twenty-year-old smuggling deal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Father's Day Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Series Book 10) *




  








A small-town reporter hunts a big-city killer in a novel by a New York Times-bestselling author who provides “a truly American version of the English cozy” (Tulsa World).

When her part-time reporting gig gives Lucy the opportunity to attend a Boston newspaper conference, she looks forward to a vacation from domestic bliss. But upon leaving Tinker’s Cove, Maine, she quickly discovers that alone time can be kind of…lonely. And in between libel workshops and panel discussions, Lucy takes a guilt trip. She feels terrible that she won’t be home to help her husband celebrate Father’s Day.

But when Luther Read—head of a nearly bankrupt newspaper dynasty—suddenly drops dead, Lucy has other things to think about. She’s not buying the theory that Luther died of an asthma attack. The man just had too many enemies. Always the intrepid snoop, Lucy vows to investigate. But she can’t help wondering if her name will end up on a byline—or in an obit…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Black's Beach Shuffle: A Rolly Waters Mystery *




  








A fast-rising Internet startup. A computer programmer found dead in his swimming pool. When guitar-playing detective Rolly Waters investigates a secretive dot.com company, he discovers a deadly secret at the heart of its its success.

The first novel in the award-winning mystery series from "A powerful new voice on the crime-fiction scene"

Rolly Waters is a recovering rock musician and part-time private eye. One night his band performs at a blowout party for EyeBitz.com, a fast-rising Internet startup that has the city of San Diego talking. When Rolly returns after hours to retrieve his guitar from the host’s mansion, he finds a dead body floating in the swimming pool. His discovery sets in motion a series of intrigues that drag him into the surreal world of dot.com culture, as well as the dark heart of his own uneven past.

Black’s Beach Shuffle updates the classic Southern California gumshoe world of Raymond Chandler and Ross McDonald with contemporary technology riffs, new millennium anxieties and sun-blotted humor. It pumps out a page-turning mix of plot twists, colorful characters and laugh-out-loud humor as Rolly’s investigation ricochets him from the high-tech industrial parks of Torrey Pines Mesa to downtown blues clubs, from street taco shops to the penthouse of the La Jolla Hyatt, from the hallowed halls of academia to the sands of Black’s Beach, San Diego’s official clothing-optional playground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Art of Murder: + The Case of the Missing Westie (Dog Detective - A Bulldog on the Case Book 1) *




  








A new country, a cute French Bulldog who won’t stop talking, and a murder she's determined to solve.
FREE with Kindle Unlimited.

Lola Ramsay is a veteran trying to keep it quiet that she can hear her dog talking. When her friend Tanya offers her a new life in a sleepy British village, it seems like the perfect place to work everything out.

Sassy the Frenchie is fitting in well. Winning over everyone with her amber eyes, cute smile, and grumbly groaning noises that only a Frenchie lover would understand.

At an art class, they meet Roger. He seems to like Lola but what is he hiding? When a member of the art class is found dead, Tanya becomes the main suspect.

With more suspects than they can count, and the time running out, it will take all of Lola’s wit, Sassy’s nose, and a bit of local cooperation to solve the crime. After all, there's a murderer on the loose, and their friend's life hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Case of the Mix-Up Murder (Dog Detective - A Bulldog on the Case Book 2) *




  








The slightest bang still has US Army vet Lola Ramsay diving for cover. But her move to a quaint English village, a new career as a PI, and her rescue of the cutest talking French Bulldog ever are all soothing her PTSD. So when the town’s most-hated man turns up dead in the water, the recovering ex-pat snaps into action after uncovering evidence it may have been foul play.

With a line of suspects all motivated to celebrate the victim’s demise, Lola and her furry investigator friend struggle to sniff out the incriminating clues. But after they make a curious connection between the dead man’s ex-wife and his blonde bombshell assistant, the determined duo could be close to digging up a killer prize…

Can Lola and her canine companion chase down the person behind the deadly deed?

The Case of the Mix-Up Murder is the second book in the sweet Dog Detective - A Bulldog on the Case cozy mystery series. If you like smart women, loveable Frenchies, and intriguing puzzles, then you’ll love Rosie Sams’s delightful countryside adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Winterkill (Dark Iceland series Book 6) *




  








A blizzard is approaching SiglufjÖr&eth;ur, and that can only mean one thing...

When the body of a nineteen-year-old girl is found on the main street of SiglufjÖr&eth;ur, Police Inspector Ari ThÓr battles a violent Icelandic storm in an increasingly dangerous hunt for her killer ... The chilling, claustrophobic finale to the international bestselling Dark Iceland series.

Easter weekend is approaching, and snow is gently falling in SiglufjÖr&eth;ur, the northernmost town in Iceland, as crowds of tourists arrive to visit the majestic ski slopes.

Ari ThÓr Arason is now a police inspector, but he's separated from his girlfriend, who lives in Sweden with their three-year-old son. A family reunion is planned for the holiday, but a violent blizzard is threatening and there is an unsettling chill in the air.

Three days before Easter, a nineteen-year-old local girl falls to her death from the balcony of a house on the main street. A perplexing entry in her diary suggests that this may not be an accident, and when an old man in a local nursing home writes 'She was murdered' again and again on the wall of his room, there is every suggestion that something more sinister lies at the heart of her death...

As the extreme weather closes in, cutting the power and access to SiglufjÖr&eth;ur, Ari ThÓr must piece together the puzzle to reveal a horrible truth ... one that will leave no one unscathed.

Chilling, claustrophobic and disturbing, Winterkill is a startling addition to the multi-million-copy bestselling Dark Iceland series and cements Ragnar JÓnasson as one of the most exciting and acclaimed authors in crime fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fractured: A Novel (Will Trent Book 2)*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “A superior crime novel.”—The Washington Post

Ansley Park is one of Atlanta’s most upscale neighborhoods—but in one gleaming mansion, in a teenager’s lavish bedroom, a girl has been savagely murdered. And in the hallway, her mother stands amid shattered glass, having killed her daughter’s attacker with her bare hands. Detective Will Trent of the Georgia Bureau of Investigation is one of the first on the scene. Trent soon sees something that the Atlanta cops are missing, something in the trail of blood, in a matrix of forensic evidence, and in the eyes of the stunned mother.

When another teenage girl goes missing, Trent knows that this case, which started in the best of homes, is about to cut quick and deep through the ruins of perfect lives broken wide-open: where human demons emerge with a vengeance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tear Me Apart: A Novel *




  








The follow-up to her critically acclaimed Lie to Me, J.T. Ellison’s Tear Me Apart is the powerful story of a mother willing to do anything to protect her daughter even as their carefully constructed world unravels around them.

One moment will change their lives forever…

Competitive skier Mindy Wright is a superstar in the making until a spectacular downhill crash threatens not just her racing career but her life. During surgery, doctors discover she’s suffering from a severe form of leukemia, and a stem cell transplant is her only hope. But when her parents are tested, a frightening truth emerges. Mindy is not their daughter.

Who knows the answers?

The race to save Mindy’s life means unraveling years of lies. Was she accidentally switched at birth or is there something more sinister at play? The search for the truth will tear a family apart…and someone is going to deadly extremes to protect the family’s deepest secrets.

With vivid movement through time, Tear Me Apart examines the impact layer after layer of lies and betrayal has on two families, the secrets they guard, and the desperate fight to hide the darkness within.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Legends of the Fall *




  








Three novellas by the New York Times bestselling author, including the classic tale of brotherhood from the Montana plains through the horrors of WWI.

Jim Harrison’s critically acclaimed novella “Legends of the Fall”—which was made into the film of the same name—is an epic tale of three brothers fighting for justice in a world gone mad. Moving from the expansive landscape of early twentieth-century Montana to the blood-drenched battlefields of World War I Europe, Harrison explores the desperate actions of which men are capable when their lives or aspirations are threatened.

Also including the novellas “Revenge” and “The Man Who Gave Up His Name,” Legends of the Fall confirms Jim Harrison’s reputation as a writer who “stands high among the writers of his generation. This book is rich, alive, and shatteringly visceral. A triumph” (New Yorker).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Winds of War *




  








Like no other masterpiece of historical fiction, Herman Wouk's sweeping epic of World War II is the great novel of America's Greatest Generation.

Wouk's spellbinding narrative captures the tide of global events, as well as all the drama, romance, heroism, and tragedy of World War II, as it immerses us in the lives of a single American family drawn into the very center of the war's maelstrom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Last Lieutenant (The Todd Ingram Series Book 1) *




  








The year is 1942.

Bataan has fallen to the Japanese. The Philippines seem sure to follow. When a general surrenders the last American outpost in the West Pacific, Navy Lieutenant Todd Ingram refuses to give up the fight.

Taking to sea under cover of darkness, he leads his ten man crew to accomplish the impossible....slip through Japanese naval blockades, travel 1900 miles to Australia, and singlehandedly stop a ruthless Nazi spy.

There are no reinforcements. There will be no rescue.

And if Todd fails, he won’t just lose his crew...he’ll lose the woman he loves, too.

In the heart-pounding tradition of Ken Follett's Eye of the Needle comes a thriller brimming with raw courage, non-stop action, and an unforgettable villain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Island (Rob Stone Book 3) *




  







Waking naked and alone on a deserted island, Rob Stone has no recollection of how he got there, or who he is. His memory is one of snapshots, each one building a picture of what he does and who he truly is. He discovers he has both the skills and will to survive. But survival is one thing, being hunted is another. A beautiful journalist in desperate need of help. The dark web, the dumping ground for the evil of the internet. An enemy from his past. Stone must try to remember the time before the island changed everything. The island will help him remember. The island will make him wish he could forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Battle for Malaya: The Indian Army in Defeat, 1941–1942 *




  








The historian and author of The Army in British India analyzes the British Indian Army’s devastating loss to the Imperial Japanese during WWII.

The defeat of 90,000 Commonwealth soldiers by 50,000 Japanese soldiers made the World War II Battle for Malaya an important encounter for both political and military reasons. British military prestige was shattered, fanning the fires of nationalism in Asia, especially in India. Japan’s successful tactics in Malaya—rapid marches, wide outflanking movement along difficult terrain, nocturnal attacks, and roadblocks—would be repeated in Burma in 1942–43. Until the Allied command evolved adequate countermeasures, Japanese soldiers remained supreme in the field.

Looking beyond the failures of command, Kaushik Roy focuses on tactics of the ground battle that unfolded in Malaya between December 1941 and February 1942. His analysis includes the organization of the Indian Army—the largest portion of Commonwealth troops—and compares it to the British and Australian armies that fought side by side with Indian soldiers. Utilizing both official war office records and personal memoirs, autobiographies, and oral histories, Roy presents a comprehensive narrative of operations interwoven with tactical analysis of the Battle for Malaya.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tally-Ho! Yankee in a Spitfire *




  







Tally-Ho! Yankee in a Spitfire is Donahue’s vivid account of the first part of his service with the R.A.F., chronicling the years 1940-41.Flight Lieutenant Arthur Gerald "Art" Donahue DFC (29 January 1913 – 11 September 1942) was an American fighter pilot who volunteered to fly for the British Royal Air Force in World War II. He was one of 11 American pilots who flew with RAF Fighter Command between 10 July and 31 October 1940, thereby qualifying for the Battle of Britain clasp to the 1939–45 campaign star. He was killed in action in September 1942.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/09/22.

Currently $3.

*The Imjin and Kapyong Battles: Korea, 1951 (Twentieth-Century Battles) *




  








An “excellent history” of a massive Communist offensive and the brigades that resisted it (H-War).

The sacrifice of the British regiment known as the “Glorious Glosters” in defense of the Imjin River line and the hilltop fights of Australian and Canadian battalions in the Kapyong Valley have achieved great renown. Using official and unofficial source material ranging from personal interviews to war diaries, this in-depth study, the first of its kind, seeks to disentangle the mythology surrounding both battles and explain why events unfolded as they did. Based on thorough familiarity with all available sources, many not previously utilized, it sheds new light on fighting “the forgotten war.”

“In Korea, on the night of 22nd April 1951, communist forces unleashed what remains, to this day, their greatest offensive since Zhukov’s storm on Berlin. In the desperate fighting that followed, the key flanks of free world forces were held by one British and one Commonwealth brigade. The former took on a Chinese army; the latter, a Chinese division. Six decades later, an American historian has dismantled the barriers between Australian, British, Canadian, and New Zealand accounts of those whirlwind days to compose the only comparative analysis of the tragedy on the Imjin and the stand at Kapyong.”—Andrew Salmon, author of Scorched Earth, Black Snow: Britain and Australia in the Korean War, 1950


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/10/22.

Currently $1.

*The Seraph Engine (Old Chrome Book 1) *




  








Miles Kim, cyborg and relic of a war fading from memory, is on the last train ride of his life.

When a gang of bandits attacks the train, Miles and a hundred passengers find themselves trapped in in a standoff in the middle of the desert.

But there’s more to the robbery than meets the eye.

An unknown entity has set its sights on the Seraph Express. As people start dying, Miles realizes that any rescue will be too late and no one will make it out alive unless he can stop it.

It’s a struggle for survival and a race to discover what is after them and who among the survivors is hiding a secret worth killing for.

The Seraph Engine is book one of I.O. Adler’s Old Chrome series. If you like The Murderbot Diaries, The Last Policeman, and Blade Runner, you’ll love this fast-paced cyberpunk adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Branches: A Novel of Other Timelines*




  








A thought-provoking novel for fans of Blake Crouch, Matt Haig and Margaret Atwood, this surprise bestseller will make you question everything you know.

SOMETIMES IT FEELS LIKE LIFE TOOK A WRONG TURN … WHAT IF IT DID?

This isn’t your life.
And there’s a way out.

“A powerful piece of inventive and topical science fiction [that] will undoubtedly resonate with readers in a way that many stories reach for, but few achieve.” –The BookLife Prize

“Rings frightfully true. A precision hit on a raw nerve.” –Stella Jorette, author of Harmony Lost

“A story of emotional discovery and depth that left me breathless by the last fateful word.” –BookBub review

For one man, the past few years have delivered one shock after another. The election of an authoritarian president. The sudden loss of his mother. A series of debilitating seizures. Now, as America descends into a nightmare, he’s shocked to discover the explanation for his seizures: He’s in the wrong universe.

A drug trial promises to return him to the timeline where he belongs. With his family life strained, his job gone and tanks in the streets, he jumps at the opportunity. But what will he find on the other side?

Take a trip through the multiverse filled with surprises and second chances. Visit alternate timelines where life played out differently, yet one man keeps dying in every one. Travel paths not taken. Question the nature of fate. And search for an answer to the biggest question of all: in a world that feels like it’s spinning out of control, what would it take for one person to make a difference?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dark Halls - A Horror Novel *




  








From the bestselling author of the Bad Games and Wildlife series comes a chilling new novel of supernatural horror and suspense.

Highland Elementary has a dark and disturbing past—so disturbing that locals ultimately burned the school to the ground.

Years later, Pinewood Elementary is the future, and for new teacher Ryan Herb, a chance at a fresh start. But the townspeople don’t believe that rebuilding the school and changing its name is enough. They believe that whatever evil inhabited the halls of Highland still dwells in Pinewood.

Ryan is a realist and isn’t the type to be affected by local lore. But when Ryan begins to experience horrifying visions of past tragedies, he starts to question his own beliefs. Something in the school is reaching out to Ryan for help, a potentially lethal request as something else—or someone else?—in the school is keen on keeping the evil therein very much alive.

Can a skeptical Ryan unearth the origins of the evil’s true source and put an end to it? Or will he, like many before him, become a permanent resident of the school himself?

Rife with supernatural terror and intrigue, Dark Halls blurs the lines between horror and mystery—a whodunit that, when solved, proposes the even greater question of: how do you stop it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dilbert Gives You the Business: A Dilbert Book *




  








Everyone who reads DILBERT and works in an office will appreciate this collection, Dilbert Gives You the Business.

Creator Scott Adams tells it like it is through the insane business world inhabited by Dilbert. If frustration and lunacy are an inevitable part of your workday, appropriate measures must be taken immediately. Andrews McMeel has the perfect antidote to your workplace stress. Dilbert is universally recognized as the definitive source of office humor. What makes this 14th Dilbert book so unique is that it is a collection of the most popular strips requested by fans for reprints and downloads from Dilbert.com gathered together. Arranged by topics for quick reference, this hilarious book is the comprehensive Dilbert source book, sure to alleviate work burnout.

Packed within these colorful pages, fans will find all their favorite characters, including Dilbert, as he encounters daily issues from delegating to decision-making, trade shows to telecommuting, and downsizing to annoying coworkers. It's business as usual for the Dilbert clan. . . . Dilbert is continually updating his resume, Dogbert continues his pursuit of world domination, Wally strives to do the least amount of work possible, and Alice is eternally frustrated by the Boss. Welcome to the all-too-familiar world of Dilbert-the lowly engineer who has become an icon for oppressed and burntout workers everywhere!

The most popular business-oriented cartoon in the world, Dilbert speaks to millions of fans who toil in the corporate trenches. No matter how outrageous a tale he spins, Dilbert creator Scott Adams inserts sufficient nuggets of truth in every strip to keep his believers laughing. In part, that's because Dilbert is based on his own former corporate experiences-and is kept current by culling inspiration from the 350-plus E-mails he receives each day. Keep Dilbert Gives You the Business close at hand-as you would your phone book, Internet diversion tool, browser, and any other work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*When Body Language Goes Bad: A Dilbert Book *




  








"Dilbert is easily one of the most clever and consistently funny comics in current circulation. Like all great comic strips, it provides a much-needed daily dose of comedy and, most importantly, keeps its finger firmly planted on the pulse of truth while doing so." Some might think that the corporate scandals of 2002 could make it difficult to find anything funny about today's business world. But When Body Language Goes Bad proves it will take more than that to slow down the inventive wit of Scott Adams, who clearly is never at a loss for finding hysterical things to mock in corporate life.

This marks the 21st collection of Adams' wildly popular comic strip, Dilbert, which is featured in more than 2,000 newspapers worldwide. This book updates loyal readers on the so-called careers of Dilbert, Alice, Wally, Asok the intern, and other regulars as they wallow through pointless projects, mismanaged company takeovers, futile team-building exercises, and other inane company initiatives like the "name the rest room" contest.

In addition to the strips' familiar characters, this collection showcases Adams' masterful ability to create hilarious "guest stars." There's the network design engineer known as Psycho Hillbilly, who was going for the gentle biker look until he decided it was overdone. Then, there's M. T. Suit, who is merely an empty suit walking the office halls spewing corporatese, such as "promising to enhance core competencies by leveraging platforms."

Adams says that about 80 percent of his initial ideas come from his 150 million-plus readers. Those worldwide readers are sure to celebrate the humor found in When Body Language Goes Bad, his latest satirical look at the modern workplace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Sense a Coldness to Your Mentoring: A Dilbert Book *




  








The boss. Everyone has one, and all of every boss's worst traits are embodied in The Boss in Dilbert.

In I Sense a Coldness to Your Mentoring, the ongoing torture that The Boss wreaks on his helpless underlings is played out in full. From a total lack of mentoring skills to clueless budget requests and pointless, mind-numbing endless meetings, The Boss makes office life for Dilbert, Wally, Alice, and his secretary a living hell with cubicle walls.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dilbert 2.0: The Dot-Com Bubble, 1998 to 2000 *




  







Whether avoiding pointless meetings with the clueless pointy-haired boss or angsting over insanely impossible sales goals, meaningless performance objectives, and a mind-numbing cubicle environment, Dilbert and his fellow corporate victims soldier on, providing a humorous release for the great brotherhood of office drones. For 20 years, Dilbert has connected with the unappreciated, making one and all wonder, "Has Scott Adams bugged our offices?" In Dilbert 2.0, a collection of the strip's first 20 years, Scott clearly demonstrates that through the dot-com and real estate bubbles to the new normal, Dilbert knows that the stuff of work is really funny business! Now presented for the first time in a four-volume electronic edition! This third volume of Dilbert 2.0 covers the dot-com bubble from 1998 to 2000 for the celebrated cartoon strip.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Woman Trapped in a Woman's Body: (Tales from a Life of Cringe)*




  






The comedian and Arrested Development actress will crack you up with her true, hilarious, and embarrassing stories of a girl gone wild

Lauren Weedman is the David Sedaris of heterosexual women. Her self-deprecating, confessional, and terribly funny voice finds a special place in the hearts of those who can relate to her—which, for better or worse, includes all of us. From the uproarious account of her time at The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, where she developed an entirely one-sided infatuation with the host, to the time she read her boyfriend’s diary with disastrous results, Lauren’s work is filled with the wit, honesty, and personality that make for great personal writing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Other Boleyn Girl (The Plantagenet and Tudor Novels Book 1) *




  








The #1 New York Times bestseller from “the queen of royal fiction” (USA TODAY) Philippa Gregory is a rich, compelling novel of love, sex, ambition, and intrigue surrounding the Tudor court of Henry VIII, Anne Boleyn, and the infamous Boleyn family.

When Mary Boleyn comes to court as an innocent girl of fourteen, she catches the eye of the handsome and charming Henry VIII. Dazzled by the king, Mary falls in love with both her golden prince and her growing role as unofficial queen. However, she soon realizes just how much she is a pawn in her family’s ambitious plots as the king’s interest begins to wane, and soon she is forced to step aside for her best friend and rival: her sister, Anne. With her own destiny suddenly unknown, Mary realizes that she must defy her family and take fate into her own hands.

With more than one million copies in print and adapted for the big screen, The Other Boleyn Girl is a riveting historical drama. It brings to light a woman of extraordinary determination and desire who lived at the heart of the most exciting and glamorous court in Europe, and survived a treacherous political landscape by following her heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Mad Egg Diner Complete Series 6 Book Box Set *




  








Welcome to the Mad Egg Diner, Where Your Eggs are Cooked Over Easy and Your Murder is Hard Boiled

Melody Bristol loves running her family diner in Cascade, Colorado, and enjoys her sassy staff and all the eccentrics who pop in for hand-cured maple bacon and the best coffee in town. But when one of them, a salty shopkeeper named Promise Murray, is clocked over the head with an iron cauldron and the murder weapon shows up in Melody’s kitchen, her mountain idyll suddenly seems less than cozy.

Join Melody and friends as she works to solve mysteries while trying to decide if the handsome Sheriff is worth all the trouble he brings her.

This box set includes 6 books and the entire series. Books included are:

Toast and Treachery

Pastries and Peril

Wickedness and Waffles

Homicidal Ham and Eggs

Criminals and Croissants

Fried Eggs and Foul Play


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Who Killed These Girls?: Cold Case: The Yogurt Shop Murders *




  








“A true-crime page-turner.... Lowry exhausts every possible scenario behind the shocking, unsolved quadruple murder ... and offers a theory on what really happened.” —New York Post

"Gripping, moving, and as good as any depiction of a murder case since In Cold Blood.... Brilliant." —Ann Patchett, award-winning, bestselling author

The facts are brutally straightforward. On December 6, 1991, the naked, bound-and-gagged, burned bodies of four girls—each one shot in the head—were found in a frozen yogurt shop in Austin, Texas.

Grief, shock, and horror overtook the city. But after eight years of misdirected investigations, only two suspects (teenagers at the time of the crime) were tried; their convictions were later overturned and detectives are still working on what is now a very cold case. The story has grown to include DNA technology, coerced false confessions, and other developments in crime and punishment.

But this story belongs to the scores of people involved, and from them Beverly Lowry has fashioned a riveting saga that reads like a novel, heart-stopping and thoroughly engrossing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Grave Errors (A Witch City Mystery Book 5) *




  








Salem, Massachusetts’ resident psychic sleuth is digging up trouble: “A diverting journey.” —Kirkus Reviews

Whose funeral will be next?

For residents of Salem, Massachusetts, the day after Halloween brings empty candy wrappers, sagging pumpkins, and a community-wide identity crisis. That is, until Lee Barrett’s TV production class suggests extending the spooky season with the traditional Mexican celebration Dia de Los Muertos. But when the students discover not all of Salem’s dead are resting in peace, the post-October blues don’t seem so bad after all . . .

As if a series of haunting graveyard visits isn’t disturbing enough, Lee and her policeman boyfriend connect the crime to an unsolved missing person case. Driven by a series of chilling psychic visions, Lee calls on her cleverest allies—including her shrewd cat, O’Ryan—to go underground and dig up the evidence needed to put a lid on a cold case forever . . . before the newest headstone in town has her name on it!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder with Cinnamon Scones (A Daisy's Tea Garden Mystery Book 2)*




  








Daisy Swanson and her Aunt Iris run a delightful shop in Pennsylvania’s Amish country with an emphasis on tasty teas and treats—but murder is not so sweet . . .

As local merchants unite to attract tourists for a much anticipated weekend quilting event, business is sure to spill over into eateries like Daisy’s Tea Garden. Gorgeous craftwork is hanging everywhere—but among the quilts, potholders, and placemats, one gallery owner is wrapped up in some dangerous affairs . . .

Reese Masemer had been dating one of Daisy’s employees, Tessa, an artist, though their last interaction was as strained as a cup of loose leaf tea. Now Reese has been found dead near a covered bridge where Tessa’s been practicing her sketches. She’s the obvious suspect, but Daisy’s learning that there were some major secrets in Reese’s background, and several of his relationships were infused with resentment. To save Tessa, she’ll have to find out who’s tainted this quaint little town with murder . . .

Includes delicious recipes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Payment in Blood (Inspector Lynley Book 2) *




  








“The Lynley books constitute the smartest, most gratifyingly complex and impassioned mysteries now being published.”—Entertainment Weekly

The career of playwright Joy Sinclair comes to an abrupt end on an isolated estate in the Scottish Highlands when someone drives an eighteen-inch dirk through her neck. Called upon to investigate the case in a country where they have virtually no authority, aristocratic Detective Inspector Thomas Lynley and his partner, Detective Sergeant Barbara Havers, grapple for both a motive and a murderer.

Emotions run deep in this highly charged drama, for the list of suspects soon includes Britain’s foremost actress, its most successful theatrical producer, and the woman Lynley loves. He and Havers must tread carefully through the complicated terrain of human relationships while they work to solve a case rooted in the darkest corners of the past and the unexplored regions of the human heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The First Wife: An unputdownable page turner with a twist *




  








I moved closer to the little girl, afraid that our voices would be caught by the monitor.
‘What happened to you, Lucy? Can you tell me?’

When Sophie’s life falls apart, she accepts an invitation from a childhood friend, Caroline, to visit her family’s beautiful beach house, situated at the mouth of an isolated cove, miles from the nearest town. The silence is broken only by the rhythmic crash of the waves against the jagged black rocks below.

But when Sophie arrives, she finds her friend much changed. Caroline – who used to be so warm and confident – is secretive and on-edge, spending long, unexplained hours away from her family. And then there’s Caroline’s little daughter Lucy – who stopped speaking soon after they moved in. Caroline assures Sophie that it’s only a phase, but Sophie thinks Lucy looks a little uncared for, a little afraid…

Then one night Sophie is woken by a scream and runs to find Lucy, out of bed and at the attic window, staring in terror at the view below. When Sophie goes to look, her blood runs cold…

What secrets hide behind closed doors in this isolated house by the sea? A compelling domestic drama from the USA Today bestselling author of Gracie’s Secret. Perfect for fans of Big Little Lies and The Couple Next Door.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Other Mrs.: A Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED BY ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY · PEOPLE MAGAZINE · MARIE CLAIRE · POPSUGAR · BUSTLE · SHEREADS · HELLOGIGGLES · and more!

A woman is drawn into a mysterious web of secrets in this twisty whodunnit from New York Times bestselling author Mary Kubica

Sadie and Will Foust have only just moved their family from bustling Chicago to a coastal island in Maine when their neighbor Morgan Baines is found dead in her home. The murder rocks their tiny coastal island, but no one is more shaken than Sadie.

But it’s not just Morgan’s death that has Sadie on edge. And as the eyes of suspicion turn toward the new family in town, Sadie is drawn deeper into the mystery of what really happened that dark and deadly night. But Sadie must be careful, for the more she discovers about Mrs. Baines, the more she begins to realize just how much she has to lose if the truth ever comes to light.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*HMS Crusader *




  








Death by fire - Death by ice.

These were the twin threats confronting the seamen on the North Atlantic convoys: fire from the Luftwaffe's bombs, and from the torpedoes of the lurking U-Boats: ice in the deadly cold waters that could kill in three minutes, five minutes at most.

Between these two hells lived another threat: the slow paralyzing hand of fear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Devil's Code (Kidd Book 3) *




  







When Kidd—artist, computer whiz, and professional criminal—learns of a colleague’s murder, he doesn’t buy the official story: that a jittery security guard caught the hacker raiding the files of a high-tech Texas corporation. It’s not what his friend was looking for that got him killed. It’s what he already knew. For Kidd and LuEllen, infiltrating the firm is the first move. Discovering the secrets of its devious entrepreneur is the next. But it’s more than a secret—it’s a conspiracy. And it’s landed Kidd and LuEllen in the cross-hairs of an unknown assassin hellbent on conning the life out of the ultimate con artists…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Future of Humanity: Terraforming Mars, Interstellar Travel, Immortality, and Our Destiny Beyond Earth*




  






NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

The #1 bestselling author of The Future of the Mind traverses the frontiers of astrophysics, artificial intelligence, and technology to offer a stunning vision of man's future in space, from settling Mars to traveling to distant galaxies.

We are entering a new Golden Age of space exploration. With irrepressible enthusiasm and a deep understanding of the cutting-edge research in space travel, World-renowned physicist and futurist Dr. Michio Kaku presents a compelling vision of how humanity may develop a sustainable civilization in outer space. He reveals the developments in robotics, nanotechnology, and biotechnology that may allow us to terraform and build habitable cities on Mars and beyond. He then journeys out of our solar system and discusses how new technologies such as nanoships, laser sails, and fusion rockets may actually make interstellar travel a possibility. We travel beyond our galaxy, and even beyond our universe, as Kaku investigates some of the hottest topics in science today, including warp drive, wormholes, hyperspace, parallel universes, and the multiverse. Ultimately, he shows us how humans may someday achieve a form of immortality and be able to leave our bodies entirely, laser porting to new havens in space.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Otherlands: A Journey Through Earth's Extinct Worlds *




  








“Immersive . . . bracingly ambitious . . . rewinds the story of life on Earth—from the mammoth steppe of the last Ice Age to the dawn of multicellular creatures over 500 million years ago.”—The Economist

“One of those rare books that’s both deeply informative and daringly imaginative.”—Elizabeth Kolbert, author of Under a White Sky

The past is past, but it does leave clues, and Thomas Halliday has used cutting-edge science to decipher them more completely than ever before. In Otherlands, Halliday makes sixteen fossil sites burst to life on the page.

This book is an exploration of the Earth as it used to exist, the changes that have occurred during its history, and the ways that life has found to adapt―or not. It takes us from the savannahs of Pliocene Kenya to watch a python chase a group of australopithecines into an acacia tree; to a cliff overlooking the salt pans of the empty basin of what will be the Mediterranean Sea just as water from the Miocene Atlantic Ocean spills in; into the tropical forests of Eocene Antarctica; and under the shallow pools of Ediacaran Australia, where we glimpse the first microbial life.

Otherlands also offers us a vast perspective on the current state of the planet. The thought that something as vast as the Great Barrier Reef, for example, with all its vibrant diversity, might one day soon be gone sounds improbable. But the fossil record shows us that this sort of wholesale change is not only possible but has repeatedly happened throughout Earth history.

Even as he operates on this broad canvas, Halliday brings us up close to the intricate relationships that defined these lost worlds. In novelistic prose that belies the breadth of his research, he illustrates how ecosystems are formed; how species die out and are replaced; and how species migrate, adapt, and collaborate. It is a breathtaking achievement: a surprisingly emotional narrative about the persistence of life, the fragility of seemingly permanent ecosystems, and the scope of deep time, all of which have something to tell us about our current crisis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Geronimo (The Lamar Series in Western History) *




  








This “meticulous and finely researched” biography tracks the Apache raider’s life from infamous renegade to permanent prisoner of war (Publishers Weekly).

Notorious for his ferocity in battle and uncanny ability to elude capture, the Apache fighter Geronimo became a legend in his own time and remains an iconic figure of the nineteenth century American West. In Geronimo, renowned historian Robert M. Utley digs beneath the myths and rumors to produce an authentic and thoroughly researched portrait of the man whose unique talents and human shortcomings swept him into the fierce storms of history.

Utley draws on an array of newly available sources, including firsthand accounts and military reports, as well as his geographical expertise and deep knowledge of the conflicts between whites and Native Americans. This highly accurate and vivid narrative unfolds through the alternating perspectives of whites and Apaches, arriving at a more nuanced understanding of Geronimo’s character and motivation than ever before.

What was it like to be an Apache fighter-in-training? Why was Geronimo feared by whites and Apaches alike? Why did he finally surrender after remaining free for so long? The answers to these and many other questions fill the pages of this authoritative volume.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Schweinfurt-Regensburg Mission: The American Raids on 17 August 1943 *




  








A detailed history of the American World War II bombing mission over Nazi Germany, by the author of The First Day on the Somme.

On August 17, 1943, the entire strength of the American heavy bomber forces in England set out to raid two major industrial complexes deep in southern Germany: the Messerschmitt aircraft factory and the KGF ball bearing plant. For American commanders, it was the culmination of years of planning, the day when their self-defending formations of the famous Flying Fortress could at last perform their true role, reaching out by daylight to strike at targets in the deepest corners of industrial Germany. The day ended in disaster for the Americans. Thanks to the courage of the aircrews, the bombers won through to the targets and caused heavy damage, but sixty were shot down and the hopes of the American commanders were shattered. Historically, it was one of the most important days for the American air forces during the Second World War.

While researching this catastrophic raid, author Martin Middlebrook interviewed hundreds of the airmen involved, German defenders, “slave workers,” and eyewitnesses. The result is a mass of fresh, previously unused material with which the author finally provides the full story of this famous day’s operations. Not only is the American side elaborated upon, but the previously vague German side of the story—both the Luftwaffe action and the civilian experiences in Schweinfurt and Regensburg—is also now presented clearly and in detail for the first time. Middlebrook also covers the important question of why the RAF did not support the American effort and follow up the raid on Schweinfurt as planned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Anvil of War: German Generalship in Defence on the Eastern Front *




  







The Anvil of War details the German strategies and tactics employed by the commanders on the cataclysmic Russian Front in the Second World War.

Monographs by two officers who served in Russia – Military Improvisations during the Russian Campaign and German Defense Tactics against Russian Breakthrough by General Erhard Rauss, and Operations of Encircled Forces by Generalleutnant Oldwig von Natzmer – show how the Germans adapted techniques to cope with their enemys great numerical superiority, and managed to delay and sometimes drive back the ‘steamroller Russian forces during the German retreat in 1945.

These reports were written as part of a U.S. Army program instigated after the war by Colonel S.L.A. Marshall of the Army Historical Division, who was convinced that no record of the war could be complete without the input of German commanding officers and their main staff officers. The significance of the material detailing the Germans vast experience of fighting the Soviets was emphasised with the fear of a Russian attack during the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Longest Battle: The War at Sea 1939-1945 *




  








*This is the story of the greatest naval conflict in history*


‘The Second World War demanded more of its sailors than any other war in history, in endurance and unremitting need to face danger - danger from increasingly lethal weapons and an ever-increasing need for vigilance by day and night.'

The war at sea - the longest battle of the Second World War - never ceased. From the Arctic Circle to the Pacific, the enemy threat was ever-present, on the surface, in the skies, and lurking beneath the waves.

In this comprehensive and compelling history, Richard Hough brings the titanic struggle to life. Using personal accounts from veterans of all sides, his book tells the story of the Second World War at sea, including the Battle of the Atlantic and the U-boat menace, the infamy of Pearl Harbor, the American triumph at Midway, naval operations in support of D-Day, and the greatest naval battle of all time, Leyte Gulf.

The definitive book about naval power in the Second World War, Richard Hough’s masterpiece is essential reading for followers of Max Hastings and James Holland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wolf Packs Gather: Mayhem in the Western Approaches 1940 *




  







The capture by the German surface raider Atlantis of the British steamer City of Baghdads secret code books in July 1940 enabled the Nazis to de-cypher Admiralty convoy plans with deadly effect. This book describes the resulting appalling Allied losses suffered by four convoys during the Autumn of 1940. Admiral Donetz, aware of the movements of the Allied convoys, marshaled as many of his U-boats as possible. The first convoy, SC2, consisting of 53 merchant men was attacked in early September by four U-boats. Due to poor weather only five ships were lost. Shortly after HX72, with 41 ships, sailing from Nova Scotia, lost eleven ships to five Type VIIC U-boats. Top Aces Otto Kretschremer and Joachim Schepke, who penetrated inside the columns, accounted for nine. No less than nine U-boats attacked SC7 in October 1940. Of 35 merchant men a staggering 20 were lost. HX79 also fared terribly despite being a fast convoy with ten escorts, losing twelve ships. In total forty-eight merchant men were sunk and seven more damaged without any U-boat losses at all.

The Wolf Packs Gather is an authoritative account of the darkest hours of the War in the Atlantic. It describes not only the German tactics but the inadequacies of what few escorts there were and the heartbreaking loss of defenseless life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Men of Barbarossa: Commanders of the German Invasion of Russia, 1941*




  








“‘A must read’ for Eastern Front fans, as well as anyone seeking to find out more about the titanic struggle between Hitler and Stalin.” —Armchair General

This book not only tells the story of Operation Barbarossa, the German invasion of the Soviet Union, but describes the expertise, skills, and decision-making powers of the men who directed it, including new insights into the invasion’s many tactical successes, as well as its ultimate failure.

This objective is massive in scope, because Operation Barbarossa was massive in scale, arguably the largest military operation of all time. The campaign also changed the world forever. Before Barbarossa, Hitler’s Wehrmacht seemed invincible, like an unstoppable force of nature. No one, it seemed, could check the Führer’s ambitions, much less defeat him. Barbarossa changed all of that. By the end of 1941, Allied victory seemed to be a very real possibility. Few would have bet on it sixteen or seventeen months earlier.

Pitting Germany in total war against the Soviet Union on a 1,000-mile front, Operation Barbarossa was truly staggering in its magnitude. Wars, however, are not fought by numbers, they are fought by men. In this book we learn of the villains and heroes, famous commanders and unsung leaders, and about those who were willing to stand up to the Führer and those who subordinated themselves to his will. The result is a book that casts a fresh perspective on one of history’s most crucial military campaigns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Barbarossa Derailed: The Battle for Smolensk 10 July-10 September 1941: The German Offensives on the Flanks and the Third Soviet Counteroffensive, 25 August–10 September 1941 *







The second half of a two-part study on Operation Barbarossa, Hitler’s plan to invade Soviet Russia during World War II, and what went wrong.

At dawn on 10 July 1941, massed tanks and motorized infantry of German Army Group Center’s Second and Third Panzer Groups crossed the Dnepr and Western Dvina Rivers, beginning what Hitler and most German officers and soldiers believed would be a triumphal march on Moscow, the Soviet capital. Less than three weeks before, on 22 June Hitler had unleashed his Wehrmacht’s massive invasion of the Soviet Union, code-named Operation Barbarossa, which sought to defeat the Soviet Red Army, conquer the country, and unseat its Communist ruler, Josef Stalin. Between 22 June and 10 July, the Wehrmacht advanced up to 500 kilometers into Soviet territory, killed or captured up to one million Red Army soldiers, and reached the western banks of the Western Dvina and Dnepr Rivers, by doing so satisfying the premier assumption of Plan Barbarossa that the Third Reich would emerge victorious if it could defeat and destroy the bulk of the Red Army before it withdrew to safely behind those two rivers. With the Red Army now shattered, Hitler and most Germans expected total victory in a matter of weeks.

The ensuing battles in the Smolensk region frustrated German hopes for quick victory. Once across the Dvina and Dnepr Rivers, a surprised Wehrmacht encountered five fresh Soviet armies. Quick victory eluded the Germans. Instead, Soviet forces encircled in Mogilev and Smolensk stubbornly refused to surrender, and while they fought on, during July, August, and into early September, first five and then a total of seven newly mobilized Soviet armies struck back viciously at the advancing Germans, conducting multiple counterattacks and counterstrokes, capped by two major counteroffensives that sapped German strength and will. Despite immense losses in men and materiel, these desperate Soviet actions derailed Operation Barbarossa. Smarting from countless wounds inflicted on his vaunted Wehrmacht, even before the fighting ended in the Smolensk region, Hitler postponed his march on Moscow and instead turned his forces southward to engage “softer targets” in the Kiev region. The “derailment” of the Wehrmacht at Smolensk ultimately became the crucial turning point in Operation Barbarossa.

This groundbreaking study, now significantly expanded, exploits a wealth of Soviet and German archival materials, including the combat orders and operational of the German OKW, OKH, army groups, and armies and of the Soviet Stavka, the Red Army General Staff, the Western Main Direction Command, the Western, Central, Reserve, and Briansk Fronts, and their subordinate armies to present a detailed mosaic and definitive account of what took place, why, and how during the prolonged and complex battles in the Smolensk region from 10 July through 10 September 1941. The structure of the study is designed specifically to appeal to both general readers and specialists by a detailed two-volume chronological narrative of the course of operations, accompanied by a third volume and a fourth, containing archival maps and an extensive collection of specific orders and reports translated verbatim from Russian. The maps, archival and archival-based, detail every stage of the battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Barbarossa Derailed: The Battle for Smolensk 10 July–10 September 1941 #3*




  








The supplemental companion to a two-part study on Operation Barbarossa, Hitler’s plan to invade Soviet Russia during World War II.

Volume three, the Documentary Companion to Barbarossa Derailed, contains the documentary evidence for the two volumes of narrative. In addition to key Führer Directives issued by Adolf Hitler to provide direction to his forces during the Barbarossa Campaign, as well as vital orders issued by German Army Group Center, this book includes the daily operational summaries of the participating Soviet fronts, armies, and some divisions and many if not most of the orders and reports issued by the struggling Soviet armies. Precise translations illustrate not only the capabilities and states-of-mind of key Soviet commanders as they dealt with crisis after crisis but also the characteristics (such as aggressiveness, passivity, brutality, and despair) of their varied styles of command. They also demonstrate how an army, which lost the bulk of its experienced troops during the first several months of the campaign, attempted to use its operational directives and tactical orders to educate its soldiers and officers in the basics of waging war in the midst of active and bloody operations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*American Armor in the Pacific (Casemate Illustrated) *




  








An illustrated history of the American tanks deployed to the Pacific theater during World War II and the conflicts they faced there.

This volume in the Casemate Illustrated series explores American armor during the Pacific Campaign of the Second World War, from 1942 to 1945. In this period, there were over twenty major tank battles and operations in which tanks provided heavy support to infantry units. These operations included the Battle of Tarawa and the Bougainville Campaign. American Armor in the Pacific also features the strategies and tactics of the opposing forces, relying heavily on first-person accounts.

This book examines the Pacific theater and how American armor was employed with great success in that theater of war. It also offers detailed information on American and Japanese armored forces, including development, equipment, capabilities, organization, and order of battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Stalin's Armour, 1941–1945: Soviet Tanks at War *




  








With over 60 photos, this look at the role of Red Army tanks in Hitler’s defeat “will be of interest to modelers and military historians alike” (AMPS Indianapolis).

Stalin’s purge of army officers in the late 1930s and disputes about tank tactics meant that Soviet armored forces were in disarray when Hitler invaded in 1941. As a result, during Operation Barbarossa, the Wehrmacht’s 3,200 panzers ran circles round the Red Army’s tank force of almost 20,000—and thousands of Soviet tanks were disabled or destroyed.

Yet within two years of this disaster the Red Army’s tank arm had regained its confidence and numbers and was in a position to help turn the tide and liberate the Soviet Union. This is the remarkable story Anthony Tucker-Jones relates in this concise, highly illustrated history of the part played by Soviet armor in the war on the Eastern Front.

Chapters cover each phase of the conflict, from Barbarossa, through the battles at Moscow, Stalingrad and Kursk to the massive, tank-led offensives that drove the Wehrmacht back to Berlin. Technical and design developments are covered, but so are changes in tactics and the role of the tanks in the integrated all-arms force that crushed German opposition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Panzer Gunner: From My Native Canada to the German Osfront and Back. In Action with 25th Panzer Regiment, 7th Panzer Division 1944-45 *




  








An insider’s account of training and service in Nazi Germany’s twenty-fifth Panzer Regiment during World War II.

There are few memoirs available of German Panzer crews that focus on the climactic last 12 months of the war on the Eastern Front, 1944-45. What makes Bruno Friesen's account virtually unique is his family background: his parents came from a German-speaking Mennonite community in Ukraine, and were to all intents and purposes culturally German. To make matters even more complex, in 1924 his parents left the Ukraine for Canada, where Bruno was born. In March 1939 he and his brother Oscar found themselves on a ship bound for Bremerhaven in Germany. He barely spoke German, and had never been to Germany, nevertheless his father envisaged that a better life awaited them in the Third Reich.

Needless to say, Bruno became caught up in the Second World War, and in 1942 was drafted into the Wehrmacht. The author provides a full account of his family background, and how, through these unusual circumstances, he found himself a Canadian-born German soldier.

The bulk of the book is a detailed account of the author’s training, and his subsequent service with 25th Panzer Regiment, part of 7th Panzer Division. As the title suggests, Bruno Friesen served as a gunner aboard, initially, Panzer IVs, before crewing the lesser-known Jagdpanzer IV tank hunter. The author provides a fantastic amount of information about these two vehicles, and how the crews actually fought in battle with them. This kind of 'hands-on' detail has almost never been available before, particularly such extensive information concerning the characteristics and combat performance of the Jagdpanzer IV.

Apart from providing a large fund of information about specific German tanks and their combat performance, the author writes in great detail about the combat the experienced on the Eastern Front, including tank battles in Rumania, spring 1944, Lithuania in the summer of 1944, and West Prussia during early 1945. If one wants to know how German tank crews fought the Soviets in the last year of the war, then this book provides an outstanding account, containing material simply not found elsewhere.

The author closes his account by reflecting on his post-war efforts to return to Canada, which eventually succeeded in 1950, and his subsequent life there.

This book is not just a critique of armored fighting vehicles and tank warfare, it is above all a very human story, told in a lively, conversational and fluid manner, and is a remarkable contribution to the literature of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Aircraft Carriers at War: A Personal Retrospective of Korea, Vietnam, and the Soviet Confrontation *




  








Adm. James Holloway describes this book as a contemporary perspective of the events, decisions, and outcomes in the history of the Cold War Korea, Vietnam, and the Soviet confrontation that shaped today s U.S. Navy and its principal ships-of-the-line, the large-deck, nuclear-powered aircraft carriers. Without question, the admiral is exceptionally well qualified to write such an expansive history. As a carrier pilot in Korea, commander of the Seventh Fleet in Vietnam, Chief of Naval Operations in the mid-1970s, and then as a civilian presidential appointee to various investigative groups, Holloway was a prominent player in Cold War events.

Here, he casts an experienced eye at the battles, tactics, and strategies that defined the period abroad and at home. Holloway's first-person narrative of combat action conveys the tense atmosphere of hostile fire and the urgency of command decisions. His descriptions of conversations with presidents in the White House and of meetings with the Joint Chiefs in the war room offer a revealing look at the decision-making process. Whether explaining the tactical formations of road-recce attacks or the demands of taking the Navy s first nuclear carrier into combat, Holloway provides telling details that add valuable dimensions to the big picture of the Cold War as a coherent conflict. Few readers will forget his comments about the sobering effect of planning for nuclear warfare and training and leading a squadron of pilots whose mission was to drop a nuclear bomb.

Both wise and entertaining, this book helps readers understand the full significance of the aircraft carrier s contributions. At the same time, it stands as a testament to those who fought in the long war and to the leadership that guided the United States through a perilous period of history while avoiding the Armageddon of a nuclear war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/10/22.

Currently $3.

*Air Defence Artillery in Combat, 1972 to the Present: The Age of Surface-to-Air Missiles *




  








“It covers, chapter by chapter the anti-air battle in wars from Yom Kippur (1973) onwards . . . a readable, well researched and well-presented book.” —Army Rumour Service (ARRSE)

Anti-aircraft artillery truly came into prominence during the Second World War, shooting down more aircraft than any other weapon and seriously affecting the conduct of air operations. Development continued into the Cold War, resulting in the extensive introduction of surface-to-air missiles, or SAMs. Though the first combat success of such weapons was during the Vietnam War, when a Soviet-designed S-75 Dvina missile shot down a USAF F-4C Phantom on 24 July 1965, it was the Yom Kippur War of 1973 which brought surface-to-air missiles to the center stage.

During this short but bitter conflict, Egyptian and Syrian air defenses shot down nearly fifty Israeli aircraft in the first three days alone—almost a fourth of Israel’s entire combat aircraft fleet. In all, Israel lost 104 aircraft during the war and, for the first time, more aircraft were lost to SAMs than any other cause. The age of surface-to-air missiles had dawned.

In this unique examination, the author details the development of not just surface-to-air missiles, but all anti-aircraft artillery, since 1972. The part that such equipment played in all of the major conflicts since then is explored, including the Soviet Afghan War, the Falklands War, in which Rapier was deployed, the conflict in Lebanon, Kosovo and Bosnia, the Gulf War, Operation Desert Storm in 1991, and Operation Iraqi Freedom in 1993. The investigation is brought right up to date by a study of the weapons, tactics and engagements seen in the conflicts in Syria and Yemen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/11/22.

Currently $1.

*Area 51: Earth Abides *




  








Where did the Swarm come from? Who are the mysterious Tesla's who speak of the Ancients?

Devastated by World War III, then an alien invasion coupled with Danse Macabre, a deadly virus attack, Earth is almost completely depopulated. The land is devastated. The sky is dark with nuclear winter. Despite the Swarm's invasion ultimately being defeated, billions of humans were taken on board the Battle Core, infecting it and then wiped out when it plunged into the sun to prevent further infecting the Swarm.

The remnants of the invaders, monsters out of humanity's worst nightmares, prowl the dark, shrouded landscape. The mothership, containing the Chosen has disappeared into Faster Than Light Transit to an unknown destination.
The survivors, including former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, the young Metabols in their biodome, Nosferatu and Nekhbet, the last of the Elders, and others are scattered and in despair.

Most strangely, though, is another group: the Fades. The humans who did not become Chosen or Metabols but also didn't die. Who are they? What are they?

There seems to be no hope.

But forces dormant for millions of years are beginning to stir. Because the Earth Abides.
(This is not the final book in the Area 51 series-- there will be more to come!)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE END *




  







A new threat challenges the human race years after Covid-19 ravaged the globe. Far worse, infinitely more infectious, it strikes swiftly and definitively, devastating the population. A select few in Melbourne, Australia who survive, follow an urge to make their way out of the city toward an unknown destination, an unsure future. What they find, what they become, wasn't anything they could ever have imagined. Truly the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Cat's Guide to Bonding with Dragons: A Humorous Fantasy Adventure (Dragoncat Book 1) *




  








The unlikely duo who might just save the world

Ben must be the hungriest cat ever…

One moment, he was enjoying a breakfast of salmon trimmings in his home in South Wales. The next, he was teleported across time and space onto the cold stone floor of an evil warlock.

Locked in the warlock’s tower through day and night, Ben may have to serve him for a while. He'll hate this, especially having to hunt those infernal demon rats when the warlock doesn’t feed him well at all.

Meanwhile, in a distant academy, a dragon is bored out of her mind. Unable to wear a saddle, no human dares mount her. Is there anyone in this land who can ride her into battle against the forces of the evil warlocks? Somehow, she doubts she’ll ever find a suitable bond.

Unless there is another creature with enough dexterity to fulfil that role. One, perhaps, who is currently sprinting right out of a warlock’s front door…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Cat's Guide to Meddling with Magic: A Humorous Fantasy Adventure (Dragoncat Book 2) *




  








Not another adventure!

Against all odds, Ben the Bengal cat defeated the demon dragon and sent it back to the Seventh Dimension. Consequently, Ben’s nemesis, the evil warlock Astravar is ever so slightly miffed. A demon dragon was meant to take over the realm for Astravar, while the warlock stayed in a tower with a nice cup of tea and watched the conquest from afar. But it didn’t quite work that way...

Now, as a mysterious student prodigy emerges in Ben’s academy, Ben’s new feline-fae friend starts behaving rather odd, and Astravar seems to be concocting a brand-new nefarious plan, Ben realises he’ll have to go on another adventure. One that involves fairies, chimeras, and hippopotami, and that also crosses dimensions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Cat's Guide to Saving the Kingdom: A Humorous Fantasy Adventure (Dragoncat Book 3) *




  








Once again, the cat must save the day

Ben who rides dragons is twice a hero. He’s defeated all kinds of demons and learned how to transform into a chimera. That’s powerful stuff for a mere cat.

Oh, how proud his ancestors would be if they saw him today.

In fact, he’s far too powerful for Astravar, the mighty warlock and Ben’s nemesis, who can’t stand the thought of being defeated by a mere moggie. But now he has allied with the other warlocks and together they have a plan to destroy the kingdom.

Obviously, when the warlocks attack, everyone’s going to turn to the mighty Dragoncat for help. That’s the problem with being a hero, you see. When threats loom on the horizon, everyone expects said hero to step up to the plate and save the day.

Alas, war involves giving up a lot of home comforts, and Ben doesn't like that one bit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bone Harvest *




  








The line between what’s real and what’s imagined begins to blur in this “sprawling and evocative” supernatural horror novel about an ancient cult wreaking havoc on the modern world (Den of Geek)

YOU SHALL REAP WHAT YOU SOW

Struggling with the effects of early-onset dementia, Dennie Keeling now leads a quiet life. Her husband is dead, her children are grown, and her best friend, Sarah, was convicted of murdering her abusive husband. After Sarah’s tragic death in prison, Dennie has found solace in her allotment, and all she wants is to be left to tend it in peace.

Life remains quiet for twelve years, until three strangers take on a nearby plot and Dennie starts to notice unnatural things. Shadowy figures prowl at night; plants flower well before their time. And then Sarah appears, bringing dire warnings and vanishing after daubing symbols on the walls in Dennie’s own blood. Dennie soon realizes that she is face to face with an ancient evil—but with her dementia steadily growing worse, who is going to believe her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Stoning of Soraya M.: A Story of Injustice in Iran *




  








Soraya M.’s husband, Ghorban-Ali, couldn’t afford to marry another woman. Rather than returning Soraya’s dowry, as custom required before taking a second wife, he plotted with four friends and a counterfeit mullah to dispose of her. Together, they accused Soraya of adultery. Her only crime was cooking for a friend’s widowed husband. Exhausted by a lifetime of abuse and hardship, Soraya said nothing, and the makeshift tribunal took her silence as a confession of guilt. They sentenced her to death by stoning: a punishment prohibited by Islam but widely practiced.

Day by day—sometimes minute by minute—Sahebjam deftly recounts these horrendous events, tracing Soraya’s life with searing immediacy, from her arranged marriage and the births of her children to her husband’s increasing cruelty and her horrifying execution, where, by tradition, her father, husband, and sons hurled the first stones. A stark look at the intersection between culture and justice, this is one woman’s story, but it stands for the stories of thousands of women who suffered—and continue to suffer—the same fate. It is a story that must be told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Time to Start Thinking: America in the Age of Descent *




  








This look at the crisis facing the United States “explores the gaping disconnect between elite optimism and popular bewilderment, anger, and despair” (Foreign Affairs).

“Gentlemen, we have run out of money. It is time to start thinking.” —Sir Ernest Rutherford

In a book destined to spark debate among both liberals and conservatives, journalist Edward Luce advances a carefully constructed argument, backed up by interviews with key players in politics and business, that America is losing its pragmatism—and that the consequences of this may soon leave the country high and dry. Addressing the changing structure of the US economy; political polarization; the debilitating effect of the “permanent election campaign”; and problems in education and business innovation, Time to Start Thinking takes a hard look at America’s dwindling options in a world where the pace is increasingly being set elsewhere.

“A brilliant reporter who has spoken to everyone: CEOs and members of the cabinet, lobbyists and small town mayors, recent MBAs and unemployed teachers. In his acutely observed, often witty, and very humane portraits, he succeeds in converting the abstractions of economics and bringing them to life.” —Liaquat Ahamed, Pulitzer Prize–winning author of Lords of Finance


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Falcon at the Portal: An Amelia Peabody Mystery *




  








New York Times Bestseller

From New York Times bestselling author Elizabeth Peters comes another riveting mystery in her phenomenally popular Amelia Peabody series.

The Land of the Pharaohs harbors more secrets than any tomb can hide.

In Egypt for the 1911 archaeological season, Amelia Peabody and her family are not anticipating trouble, but it finds them nonetheless. Their young friend David is accused of selling ancient artifacts, and it's up to the Emersons to expose the real culprit. But the body of an American discovered at the bottom of their excavation shaft and a child of mysterious antecedents are sparking twin crises that threaten to tear the family apart. Amelia brings her estimable powers of deduction to bear, but she might not survive long enough to unravel more than one perplexing puzzle—because suddenly someone is shooting bullets in her direction...and coming too close for comfort!

“Amelia is rather like Indiana Jones, Sherlock Holmes and Miss Marple all rolled into one.”—Washington Post Book World


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Killer Wedding *




  








Although not about to say "I do" anytime soon, hip party-planner Madeline Bean is no stranger to the phenomenon known as the LA wedding; the good, the bad and the kind where the party lasts longer than the marriage. Still, Maddie never expected to be the guest of Vivian Duncan, the West Coast's grande dame of wedding consultants, at a lavish affair held amidst the dramatically lit fossils in the Nature Museum's Hall of Dinosaurs. While checking out the glittering event, Maddie, with her keen event planner's instinct, realizes something is not quite right, but what? The groom is on time. The bride is beautiful. And a corpse wearing a Cartier bracelet is dangling from the triceratops skeleton. Ah, yes. That.

With people disappearing and the bride in tears, Maddie just may be the next species to become extinct...unless she can reveal the murderer fast. Quicker than she can whip up a white chocolate wedding cake, Maddie follows the trail deep into dark jungles—urban and otherwise—amid tantalizing tales of smuggled gems, while fending off a nervous bridegroom, a crazed carjacker, and a half-naked ice-sculptor and his trusty chainsaw. Along the way, she discovers something old, something new, something deadly and something a wedding pro should never, ever do.

Although not about to say "I do" anytime soon, hip party-planner Madeline Bean is no stranger to the phenomenon known as the LA wedding; the good, the bad and the kind where the party lasts longer than the marriage.Still, Maddie never expected to be the guest of Vivian Duncan, the West Coast's grande dame of wedding consultants, at a lavish affair held amidst the dramatically lit fossils in the Nature Museum's Hall of Dinosaurs. While checking out the glittering event, Maddie, with her keen event planner's instinct, realizes something is not quite right, but what? The groom is on time. The bride is beautiful. And a corpse wearing a Cartier bracelet is dangling from the triceratops skeleton. Ah, yes. That.

With people disappearing and the bride in tears, Maddie just may be the next species to become extinct...unless she can reveal the murderer fast. Quicker than she can whip up a white chocolate wedding cake, Maddie follows the trail deep into dark jungles—urban and otherwise—amid tantalizing tales of smuggled gems, while fending off a nervous bridegroom, a crazed carjacker, and a half-naked ice-sculptor and his trusty chainsaw. Along the way, she discovers something old, something new, something deadly and something a wedding pro should never, ever do.Although not about to say "I do" anytime soon, hip party-planner Madeline Bean is no stranger to the phenomenon known as the LA wedding; the good, the bad and the kind where the party lasts longer than the marriage. Still, Maddie never expected to be the guest of Vivian Duncan, the West Coast's grande dame of wedding consultants, at a lavish affair held amidst the dramatically lit fossils in the Nature Museum's Hall of Dinosaurs. While checking out the glittering event, Maddie, with her keen event planner's instinct, realizes something is not quite right, but what? The groom is on time. The bride is beautiful. And a corpse wearing a Cartier bracelet is dangling from the triceratops skeleton. Ah, yes. That.

With people disappearing and the bride in tears, Maddie just may be the next species to become extinct...unless she can reveal the murderer fast. Quicker than she can whip up a white chocolate wedding cake, Maddie follows the trail deep into dark jungles—urban and otherwise—amid tantalizing tales of smuggled gems, while fending off a nervous bridegroom, a crazed carjacker, and a half-naked ice-sculptor and his trusty chainsaw. Along the way, she discovers something old, something new, something deadly and something a wedding pro should never, ever do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*An Advancement of Learning (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries) *




  








The “master of . . . cerebral puzzle mysteries” sends his Yorkshire detectives back to college to be taught a lesson in murder (The New York Times).

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (The New York Times Book Review). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (Toronto Star). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

If Alison Girling, former principal of England’s Holm Coultram College, died in an avalanche in Austria, why has her skeleton been unearthed on campus? While no love is lost between conservative detective Andrew Dalziel and the entirety of Liberal Arts, his attention to the grim discovery must be paid. But when he and Peter Pascoe scour the ivory tower for answers, they discover that the shady faculty and creepy student body have more to bury than just one corpse. Try two—and counting. As Pascoe is sidelined by an old college flame, Dalziel’s suspicions of academia are becoming dire. Because the deeper he digs for secrets, the dirtier they get in this “steadily, edgily amusing . . . dark comedy” (Kirkus Reviews).

An Advancement of Learning is the 3rd book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*An April Shroud (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries) *




  








A detective is drawn to a newly widowed woman in this “darkly funny” British murder mystery in the Gold Dagger Award–winning series (Kirkus Reviews).

With his partner away on a honeymoon, Yorkshire detective Andrew Dalziel tries to beat the blues by taking a vacation of his own. But after getting caught in a torrential rain and running into a funeral procession, he winds up accompanying a crowd of upper-class mourners to a crumbling country house.

Dalziel isn’t known for his elegant manners, but he has bigger problems than not fitting in: The owner of the home has died under unusual circumstances, and soon more bodies are turning up. And while Dalziel finds himself undeniably attracted to the widow, he knows that she, and everyone in the family, is a suspect.

“Hill’s high standards of humor and civilized characterization are intact here, and justice and ambiguity are served in satisfactory fashion.” —Publishers Weekly


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*On Beulah Height (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries) *




  







A New York Times Notable Book: A girl’s disappearance unearths old crimes for the Yorkshire detectives in this “multilayered masterpiece” (Publishers Weekly).

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (The New York Times Book Review). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (Toronto Star). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

It’s been fifteen years since three girls were abducted from Dendale. Just as long since the village was flooded to create a reservoir. Haunted by the cold case, Andrew Dalziel believes the truth was submerged forever. But now, with a drought, the ruins of Dendale are reemerging—along with its mysteries. And as if by a terrible twist of fate, another child has vanished from a nearby hamlet. For Dalziel to finally solve an unspeakable crime, he must once again stir the dread of a still-traumatized community—and all its secrets.

“Weaving their pain into his densely textured story of Dendale’s cursed past and haunted present, Hill creates a tragic tale of loss and regret and the persistence of grief” (The New York Times Book Review).

On Beulah Height is the 18th book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death of a Red Heroine (An Inspector Chen Investigation Book 1) *




  








Qiu Xiaolong's Anthony Award-winning debut introduces Inspector Chen of the Shanghai Police.

A young “national model worker,” renowned for her adherence to the principles of the Communist Party, turns up dead in a Shanghai canal. As Inspector Chen Cao of the Shanghai Special Cases Bureau struggles to trace the hidden threads of her past, he finds himself challenging the very political forces that have guided his life since birth. Chen must tiptoe around his superiors if he wants to get to the bottom of this crime, and risk his career—perhaps even his life—to see justice done.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Jobber: A Lance Gedrin Mystery*




  








An MMA star’s brother is kidnapped.

A boxing legend will do anything to find him.

Lance Gedrin is taking in the sights at the San Antonio Riverwalk when he spots a group of thugs trying to rob a young woman on the pedestrian bridge. Gedrin gets ready to dispose of the hombres, but he’s too slow. The woman hurts them in record time and Gedrin is smitten. Turns out she’s a former UFC champion.

They start chatting, but then everything changes. She gets a text with a gruesome photo of her autistic brother tied to a chair.

He’s been kidnapped.

Gedrin goes on a mission to find the kid. Disrespecting family in the fight game is unforgiveable. But he’s never navigated the criminal underbelly of Texas. Some secrets are best left buried.

If you like the wit and grit of Myron Bolitar, Jack Reacher, and Spenser, then you'll love Gedrin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Got a Monster: The Rise and Fall of America's Most Corrupt Police Squad*




  








The explosive true story of America's most corrupt police unit, the Gun Trace Task Force (GTTF), which terrorized the city of Baltimore for half a decade.

When Baltimore police sergeant Wayne Jenkins said he had a monster, he meant he had found a big-time drug dealer—one that he wanted to rob. This is the story of Jenkins and the Gun Trace Task Force (GTTF), a super group of dirty detectives who exploited some of America’s greatest problems: guns, drugs, toxic masculinity, and hypersegregation.

In the upside-down world of the GTTF, cops were robbers and drug dealers were the perfect victims, because no one believed them. When the federal government finally arrested the GTTF for robbery and racketeering in 2017, the stories of victims began to come out, revealing a vast criminal enterprise operating within the Baltimore Police Department.

Cops planted heroin to cover up a fatal crash that resulted from a botched robbery. They stole hundreds of thousands of dollars, faked video evidence, and forged a letter trying to break up the marriage of one of their victims to keep his wife from paying a lawyer. And a homicide detective was killed the day before he was scheduled to testify against the crooked cops.

I Got a Monster is the shocking history of the rise and fall of the most corrupt cops in America from Baynard Woods and Brandon Soderberg.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Night Bird (Frost Easton Book 1)*




  








What if you had to relive your most terrifying memory…over and over? A detective and a psychiatrist investigate in Thriller Award–winning author Brian Freeman's gripping psychological novel.

Homicide detective Frost Easton doesn't like coincidences. When a series of bizarre deaths rock San Francisco—as seemingly random women suffer violent psychotic breaks—Frost looks for a connection that leads him to psychiatrist Francesca Stein. Frankie's controversial therapy helps people erase their most terrifying memories—and all the victims were her patients.

As Frost and Frankie carry out their own investigations, the case becomes increasingly personal—and dangerous. Long-submerged secrets surface as someone called the Night Bird taunts the pair with cryptic messages pertaining to the deaths. Soon Frankie is forced to confront strange gaps in her own memory, and Frost faces a killer who knows the detective's worst fears.

As the body count rises and the Night Bird circles ever closer, a dedicated cop and a brilliant doctor race to solve the puzzle before a cunning killer claims another victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Family Upstairs: A Novel *




  








INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

A GOOD MORNING AMERICA COVER TO COVER BOOK CLUB PICK

“Rich, dark, and intricately twisted, this enthralling whodunit mixes family saga with domestic noir to brilliantly chilling effect.” —Ruth Ware, New York Times bestselling author

“A haunting, atmospheric, stay-up-way-too-late read.” —Megan Miranda, New York Times bestselling author

From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Then She Was Gone comes another page-turning look inside one family’s past as buried secrets threaten to come to light.

Be careful who you let in.

Soon after her twenty-fifth birthday, Libby Jones returns home from work to find the letter she’s been waiting for her entire life. She rips it open with one driving thought: I am finally going to know who I am.

She soon learns not only the identity of her birth parents, but also that she is the sole inheritor of their abandoned mansion on the banks of the Thames in London’s fashionable Chelsea neighborhood, worth millions. Everything in Libby’s life is about to change. But what she can’t possibly know is that others have been waiting for this day as well—and she is on a collision course to meet them.

Twenty-five years ago, police were called to 16 Cheyne Walk with reports of a baby crying. When they arrived, they found a healthy ten-month-old happily cooing in her crib in the bedroom. Downstairs in the kitchen lay three dead bodies, all dressed in black, next to a hastily scrawled note. And the four other children reported to live at Cheyne Walk were gone.

In The Family Upstairs, the master of “bone-chilling suspense” (People) brings us the can’t-look-away story of three entangled families living in a house with the darkest of secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mirror Man: A novel (Killer Instinct Book  *




  








#1 INTERNATIONAL BEST SELLER • Detective Joona Linna is on the trail of a kidnapper who targets teenage girls and makes their worst nightmares a reality.

"Dark, disturbing, and chillingly relentless. Picture Hannibal Lecter sitting down to channel Stieg Larsson and then dial it way, way up!" —Brad Thor, #1 New York Times best-selling author of Black Ice

Sixteen-year-old Jenny Lind is kidnapped in broad daylight on her way home from school and thrown into the back of a truck. She’s taken to a dilapidated house, where she and other girls face horrors far beyond their worst nightmares. Though they’re desperate to escape, their captor foils everyone of their attempts.

Five years later, Jenny’s body is found hanging in a playground, strung up with a winch on a rainy night. As the police are scrambling to find a lead in the scant evidence, Detective Joona Linna recognizes an eerie connection between Jenny’s murder and a death declared a suicide years before. And when another teenage girl goes missing, it becomes clear to Joona that they’re dealing with a serial killer—and his murderous rampage may have just begun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Suspect (Joe O'Loughlin Book 1)*




  








The psychological thriller that marked the debut of one of contemporary suspense fiction's most compelling heroes: "A gripping first novel...taut and fast-moving" (Washington Post).

Renowned psychologist Joseph O'Loughlin has it all -- a thriving practice, a devoted, beautiful, fiercely intelligent wife, and a lovely young daughter. But when he's diagnosed with Parkinson's, O'Loughlin begins to dread the way his exceptional mind has been shackled to a failing body, and the cracks in his perfect existence start to show.

At first, O'Loughlin is delighted to be called in to a high-profile murder investigation, hoping his extraordinary abilities at perception will help bring a killer to justice. But when O'Loughlin recognizes the victim as one of his former patients, an emotionally disturbed young woman who nearly brought ruin upon him, O'Loughlin hesitates -- a fateful decision that soon places O'Loughlin at the top of the lists of both a bullish detective and a diabolical killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Red Burning Sky: A WWII Novel Inspired by the Greatest Aviation Rescue in History *




  








From the author of Silver Wings, Iron Cross comes a suspenseful and thrilling saga based on the true story of one of World War II’s most daring and successful rescue missions.

Summer 1944: Yugoslavia is locked in a war within a war. In addition to fighting the German occupation, warring factions battle each other. Hundreds of Allied airmen have been shot down over this volatile region, among them American lieutenant Bill Bogdonavich. Though grateful to the locals who are risking their lives to shelter and protect him from German troops, Bogdonavich dreams of the impossible: escape.

With three failed air missions behind him, Lieutenant Drew Carlton is desperate for redemption. From a Texas airbase he volunteers for a secretive and dangerous assignment, codenamed Operation Halyard, that will bring together American special operations officers, airmen, and local guerilla fighters in Yugoslavia’s green hills. This daring plan—to evacuate hundreds of stranded airmen while avoiding detection by the Germans—faces overwhelming odds. What follows is one of the greatest stories of World War II heroism, an elaborate rescue that required astonishing courage, sacrifice, and resilience.

Red Burning Sky is a riveting and ultimately triumphant military thriller based on true events, all the more remarkable for being so little known—until now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Robert Ludlum's The Bourne Treachery (Jason Bourne Book 16)*




  








The world’s most ruthlessly efficient assassin, Jason Bourne, is facing the one force he can’t defeat—his own past—in the latest thrilling entry in Robert Ludlum’s New York Times bestselling series.


Three years ago, Jason Bourne embarked on a mission in Estonia with his partner and lover, a fiery Treadstone agent code-named Nova. Their job was to rescue a Russian double agent who’d been smuggled out of St. Petersburg in the midst of an FSB manhunt.

They failed. The Russian died at the hands of a shadowy assassin known only by the nickname Lennon.

Now everything has changed for Bourne. Nova is gone, killed in a mass shooting in Las Vegas. Bourne is a lone operative, working in the shadows for Treadstone, when he’s called in for a new mission in London—to prevent another assassination masterminded by Lennon.

But nothing about this mission is what it seems. As Bourne engages in a cat-and-mouse game with Lennon across the British countryside, he discovers that everything he thought he knew about the past was a lie. And with the body count rising, he comes to an inevitable conclusion: Some secrets should stay buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The World at Night: A Novel (Night Soldiers Book 4) *




  








“First-rate research collaborates with first-rate imagination. . . . Superb.”—The Boston Globe

Paris, 1940. The civilized, upper-class life of film producer Jean Casson is derailed by the German occupation of Paris, but Casson learns that with enough money, compromise, and connections, one need not deny oneself the pleasures of Parisian life. Somewhere inside Casson, though, is a stubborn romantic streak. When he’s offered the chance to take part in an operation of the British secret service, this idealism gives him the courage to say yes. A simple mission, but it goes wrong, and Casson realizes he must gamble everything—his career, the woman he loves, life itself. Here is a brilliant re-creation of France—its spirit in the moment of defeat, its valor in the moment of rebirth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Quiet Before: On the Unexpected Origins of Radical Ideas *




  







NEW YORK TIMES EDITORS’ CHOICE • An “elegantly argued and exuberantly narrated” (The New York Times Book Review) look at the building of social movements—from the 1600s to the present—and how current technology is undermining them

“A bravura work of scholarship and reporting, featuring amazing individuals and dramatic events from seventeenth-century France to Rome, Moscow, Cairo, and contemporary Minneapolis.”—Louis Menand, author of The Free World

We tend to think of revolutions as loud: frustrations and demands shouted in the streets. But the ideas fueling them have traditionally been conceived in much quieter spaces, in the small, secluded corners where a vanguard can whisper among themselves, imagine alternate realities, and deliberate about how to achieve their goals. This extraordinary book is a search for those spaces, over centuries and across continents, and a warning that—in a world dominated by social media—they might soon go extinct.

Gal Beckerman, an editor at The New York Times Book Review, takes us back to the seventeenth century, to the correspondence that jump-started the scientific revolution, and then forward through time to examine engines of social change: the petitions that secured the right to vote in 1830s Britain, the zines that gave voice to women’s rage in the early 1990s, and even the messaging apps used by epidemiologists fighting the pandemic in the shadow of an inept administration. In each case, Beckerman shows that our most defining social movements—from decolonization to feminism—were formed in quiet, closed networks that allowed a small group to incubate their ideas before broadcasting them widely.

But Facebook and Twitter are replacing these productive, private spaces, to the detriment of activists around the world. Why did the Arab Spring fall apart? Why did Occupy Wall Street never gain traction? Has Black Lives Matter lived up to its full potential? Beckerman reveals what this new social media ecosystem lacks—everything from patience to focus—and offers a recipe for growing radical ideas again.

Lyrical and profound, The Quiet Before looks to the past to help us imagine a different future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Reckoning *




  








New York Times Bestseller: “A historical overview of the auto industry in the United States and Japan [and] the gradual decline of U.S. manufacturing” (Library Journal).
After generations of creating high-quality automotive products, American industrialists began losing ground to the Japanese auto industry in the decades after World War II. David Halberstam, with his signature precision and absorbing narrative style, traces this power shift by delving into the boardrooms and onto the factory floors of the America’s Ford Motor Company and Japan’s Nissan. Different in every way—from their reactions to labor problems to their philosophies and leadership styles—the two companies stand as singular testaments to the challenges brought by the rise of the global economy.

From the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of The Fifties and The Coldest Winter, and filled with intriguing vignettes about Henry Ford, Lee Iacocca, and other visionary industrial leaders, The Reckoning remains a powerful and enlightening story about manufacturing in the modern age, and how America fell woefully behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Aristotle's Children: How Christians, Muslims, and Jews Rediscovered Ancient Wisdom and Illuminated the Middle Ages *









A true account of a turning point in medieval history that shaped the modern world, from “a superb storyteller” and the author of When Jesus Became God (Los Angeles Times).

Europe was in the long slumber of the Middle Ages, the Roman Empire was in tatters, and the Greek language was all but forgotten—until a group of twelfth-century scholars rediscovered and translated the works of Aristotle.

The philosopher’s ideas spread like wildfire across Europe, offering the scientific view that the natural world, including the soul of man, was a proper subject of study. The rediscovery of these ancient ideas would spark riots and heresy trials, cause major upheavals in the Catholic Church—and also set the stage for today’s rift between reason and religion.

Aristotle’s Children transports us back to this pivotal moment in world history, rendering the controversies of the Middle Ages lively and accessible, and allowing us to understand the philosophical ideas that are fundamental to modern thought.

“A superb storyteller who breathes new life into such fascinating figures as Peter Abelard, Albertus Magnus, St. Thomas Aquinas, Roger Bacon, William of Ockham and Aristotle himself.” —Los Angeles Times


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fogg in the Cockpit: Howard Fogg-Master Railroad Artist, World War II Fighter Pilot *




  








Renowned for decades as the world's foremost railroad artist, Howard Fogg's career spanned half a century and some twelve hundred paintings.

However, while his art has been welcomed for decades, few of his enthusiasts have been aware of his prior career, as a fighter pilot in the U.S. 8th Air Force during World War II. Fortunately Fogg left behind a detailed diary of his experiences, which illuminate this brief but exciting aspect of his life at the controls of P-47 Thunderbolts and P-51 Mustangs.

Articulate and insightful, his diary offers a frank and fascinating glimpse into the life of a fighter pilot, both in the sky and in wartime England. Written during 1943 and 1944 it offers a confidential perspective of life as a "flyboy," during which Howard flew 76 combat missions and was awarded the Air Medal with three clusters and the Distinguished Flying Cross with one cluster.

Presented in its entirety, with supplementary material by Richard and Janet Fogg, and supporting illustrations from Fogg himself, including satirical cartoons, military and railroad artwork, Fogg in the Cockpit paints with a broad brush, from the smallest details of a pilot's day-to-day existence. to air combat, and the strategic and political decisions that influenced the course of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*El Alamein 1942: Turning Point in the Desert *


  







The Battle of El Alamein is well established as a pivotal moment of the Second World War. Following the wildly fluctuating fortunes of the opposing sides, there was a real risk that Rommels Afrika Korps and his Italian allies would break through and seize Cairo with catastrophic strategic and political implications for the Allies. That this never happened is, of course, well known but, as this highly readable yet authoritative work reveals, there were moments of extreme peril and anxiety.

Churchills bold, nay desperate, decisions concerning key appointments, Montgomerys stubborn refusal to be rushed, Rommels chronic logistic problems and critical air superiority are all examined in expert detail. The authors description of the actual fighting is brought to life by personal accounts as well as his complete grasp of the plan and tactics involved.

The result, seventy-five years on, is a delightfully fresh and fascinating account of one of the iconic battles, not just of the War but in military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Roer River Battles: Germany's Stand at the Westwall, 1944–45 *




  








An account of the ups and downs of a six-month-long WWII campaign with “a well detailed chronological order of the battles [and] interesting photographs” (Armorama).

A selection of the Military Book Club.

Following the Allied breakout from the Normandy beachhead in July 1944, the vaunted German Army seemed on the verge of collapse. As British and US forces fanned out across northwestern France, enemy resistance unexpectedly dissolved into a headlong retreat to the German and Belgian borders. In early September, an elated Allied High Command had every expectation of continuing their momentum to cripple the enemy’s warmaking capability by capturing the Ruhr industrial complex and plunging into the heart of Germany. After a brief pause to allow for resupply, Courtney Hodge’s First Army prepared to punch through the ominous but largely outdated Westwall, the Siegfried Line, surrounding Aachen.

But during the lull, German commanders such as the “lion of defense,” Walter Model, reorganized depleted units and mounted an increasingly potent defense. Though the German Replacement Army funneled considerable numbers to the front, they too often strained an overburdened supply system and didn’t greatly enhance existing combat formations. More importantly, the panzer divisions, once thought irretrievably destroyed, were resupplied and reinvigorated. When the Allied offensive resumed, it ran into a veritable brick wall—gains measured in yards, not miles, if any were made at all.

While both sides suffered equally in an urbanized environment of pillbox-infested hills, impenetrable forests, and freezing rain, the Germans were on the defensive and better able to inflict casualties out of proportion to their own. For the US First Army, what was originally to be a walk-through turned into a frustrating six-month campaign that decimated infantry and tank forces alike. The “broad front,” as opposed to a “Schwerpunkt” strategy, led to the demise of many a citizen-soldier.

Drawing on primary Wehrmacht and US sources, including battle analysis and daily situation and after-action reports, The Roer River Battles provides insight into the desperate German efforts to keep a conquering enemy at the borders of their homeland. Tactical maps down to battalion-level help clarify the very fluid nature of the combat. Combined, they serve to explain not just how, but why decisions were made and events unfolded, and how reality often differed from doctrine in one of the longest US campaigns of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Bloody Road to Tunis: Destruction of the Axis Forces in North Africa, November 1942–May 1943*




  







As the Afrika Korps withdrew after a bruising defeat at El Alamein, it became apparent that Axis forces would not be able to maintain their hold over Libya. Rommel pulled his troops back to Tunisia, digging in along the Mareth Line, and turned westwards t


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/11/22.

Currently $3.

*Red Star Under the Baltic: A First-Hand Account of Life on Board a Soviet Submarine in World War Two*




  








A rare memoir of underwater warfare in the treacherous Baltic.

Red Star Under The Baltic is the gripping memoir of a Soviet submariner during his years at sea in the Baltic during the Second World War. Not only is this a superb record of the appalling conditions endured on these basic craft, but a very human account detailing the comradeship and tensions among the crew as they operated in the most life-threatening conditions.

Viktor Korzh vividly describes the many actions that he and his comrades were involved in. Many of these were successful, and Korzh witnessed numerous engagements and sinkings of German shipping. However, it was by no means a one-sided contest, and there were some horrifyingly close calls. The comparatively shallow waters of the Baltic were less than ideal for submarine warfare. Perhaps the most dangerous and dramatic moment came when his submarine became entangled in netting. After frantic efforts, they just managed to extricate themselves before being depth-charged. Another constant threat was of mechanical malfunction.

It is extremely rare to have a totally authentic Russian account like this one, which has been superbly translated into English. It is a thrilling memoir, filled with nonstop action and underwater danger.

Previously published as Reserve of Strength


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/12/22.

Currently $1.

*StarFire Dragons (Dragon Spawn Chronicles Book 1) *




  








Blast off with the first book of an epic sci-fi space opera adventure reminiscent of Star Trek but works on its own terms!

After nearly being dishonorably discharged from his command of a space destroyer, Commander J.D. Hapker takes a lowkey commission on a science vessel. Hostilities ignite when he rescues two young enemy warriors. Can he protect his crew from their dangerous secrets while also protecting the children from unsavory bounty hunters, violent passengers, and the prejudice of his own crew? His struggle between what is right and what is necessary intensifies as every option threatens to ignite a war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dragon Emperor (Dragon Spawn Chronicles Book 2) *




  







The mission is underway. The Dragon Emperor leads a battle in space while his warriors swarm the surface of a planet where a device that can be converted into a powerful weapon awaits. His plan to regain the supremacy lost by his father is progressing perfectly. One thing threatens it all—his ten-year-old son. Though young, Jori promises to be the greatest Dragon Warrior in history. His fighting skills are already better than those of his older brother. He is profoundly intelligent, and he has other skills that even the emperor himself doesn’t have. His only weakness is his sentiment. As the emperor’s dream of dominance comes closer to fruition, Jori’s struggle between morality and familial duty threatens the course of many lives, including his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Alien Hunters: A Space Opera Trilogy*




  








*Bloodthirsty aliens are storming toward Earth. Can the Alien Hunters, a group of underdog heroes, stop them?*

3 books + nearly 1000 pages of alien invasion and space adventure readers are calling "thrilling," "quirky," and "as action-packed as Star Wars." From a USA Today bestselling author.

BOOK 1: Alien Hunters -- The skelkrins. Predators from deep space. Creatures of claws, fangs, and malice. Riff and his crew are the Alien Hunters, ragtag mercenaries who travel the galaxy, trapping and removing cosmic critters. They're just galactic pest controllers, not an army. When the skelkrins attack, will the Alien Hunters be the ones hunting aliens . . . or will aliens hunt them?

BOOK 2: Alien Sky -- The Singularity. The day the machines gained awareness. The day they turned cruel. The robotic fleet swarms across the galaxy, slaying all in its path. The Alien Hunters--outgunned, outsmarted, outclassed--fly up to meet these killer robots. The battle between life and machine begins.

BOOK 3: Alien Shadows -- On a dead planet orbiting a black hole, shadows stir. Some call them ghosts, others merely figments of the imagination. As these astral beings spread across the cosmos, the Alien Hunters stare into the darkness of deepest space . . . and find terror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Atomic Anna *




  








Named a Most Anticipated Book by Bookish

Named a Best Book of the Month by Buzzfeed

"The novel is masterfully plotted.”—New York Times Book Review

“Atomic Anna is a dazzling work of ingenuity and imagination.”―Téa Obreht,National Book Award finalist and New York Times bestselling author of Inland

From the author of A Bend in the Stars, an epic adventure as three generations of women work together and travel through time to prevent the Chernobyl disaster and right the wrongs of their past.

Three brilliant women.
Two life-changing mistakes.
One chance to reset the future.

In 1986, renowned nuclear scientist, Anna Berkova, is sleeping in her bed in the Soviet Union when Chernobyl’s reactor melts down. It’s the exact moment she tears through time—and it’s an accident. When she opens her eyes, she’s landed in 1992 only to discover Molly, her estranged daughter, shot in the chest. Molly, with her dying breath, begs Anna to go back in time and stop the disaster, to save Molly’s daughter Raisa, and put their family’s future on a better path.

In ‘60s Philadelphia, Molly is coming of age as an adopted refusenik. Her family is full of secrets and a past they won’t share. She finds solace in comic books, drawing her own series, Atomic Anna, and she’s determined to make it as an artist. When she meets the volatile, charismatic Viktor, their romance sets her life on a very different course.

In the ‘80s, Raisa, is a lonely teen and math prodigy, until a quiet, handsome boy moves in across the street and an odd old woman shows up claiming to be her biological grandmother. As Raisa finds new issues of Atomic Anna in unexpected places, she notices each comic challenges her to solve equations leading to one impossible conclusion: time travel. And she finally understands what she has to do.

As these remarkable women work together to prevent the greatest nuclear disaster of the 20th century, they grapple with the power their discoveries hold. Just because you can change the past, does it mean you should?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Beresford *



  








Everything stays the same for the tenants of The Beresford, a grand old apartment building just outside the city ... until the doorbell rings... Will Carver returns with an eerie, deliciously and uncomfortably dark standalone thriller.

*___*

Just outside the city - any city, every city - is a grand, spacious but affordable apartment building called The Beresford.

There's a routine at The Beresford.

For Mrs May, every day's the same: a cup of cold, black coffee in the morning, pruning roses, checking on her tenants, wine, prayer and an afternoon nap. She never leaves the building.

Abe Schwartz also lives at The Beresford. His housemate, Sythe, no longer does. Because Abe just killed him.

In exactly sixty seconds, Blair Conroy will ring the doorbell to her new home and Abe will answer the door. They will become friends. Perhaps lovers.

And, when the time comes for one of them to die, as is always the case at The Beresford, there will be sixty seconds to move the body before the next unknowing soul arrives at the door.

Because nothing changes at The Beresford, until the doorbell rings...

Eerie, dark, superbly twisted and majestically plotted, The Beresford is the stunning standalone thriller from one of crime fiction's most exciting names.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Truly, Madly: Vivien Leigh, Laurence Olivier, and the Romance of the Century *




  








A New York Times Bestseller

"A "well rounded and entertaining" (New York Times) Hollywood biography about the passionate, turbulent marriage of Laurence Olivier and Vivien Leigh.

In 1934, a friend brought fledgling actress Vivien Leigh to see Theatre Royal, where she would first lay eyes on Laurence Olivier in his brilliant performance as Anthony Cavendish. That night, she confided to a friend, he was the man she was going to marry. There was just one problem: she was already married—and so was he.

TRULY, MADLY is the biography of a marriage, a love affair that still captivates millions, even decades after both actors' deaths. Vivien and Larry were two of the first truly global celebrities – their fame fueled by the explosive growth of tabloids and television, which helped and hurt them in equal measure. They seemed to have it all and yet, in their own minds, they were doomed, blighted by her long-undiagnosed mental-illness, which transformed their relationship from the stuff of dreams into a living nightmare.

Through new research, including exclusive access to previously unpublished correspondence and interviews with their friends and family, author Stephen Galloway takes readers on a bewitching journey. He brilliantly studies their tempestuous liaison, one that took place against the backdrop of two world wars, the Golden Age of Hollywood and the upheavals of the 1960s — as they struggled with love, loss and the ultimate agony of their parting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Living in Color: What's Funny About Me: Stories from In Living Color, Pop Culture, and the Stand-Up Comedy Scene of the 80s & 90s *




  








“Tommy Davidson is a journeyman performer. He knows the how and the what and his timing is off the hook. He's one of my favorite performers. Oh and did I mention he's funny, REALLY funny.”
—Whoopi Goldberg

In this revealing memoir, Tommy Davidson shares his unique perspective on making it in Hollywood, being an integral part of television history, on fame and family, and on living a life that has never been black and white—just funny and true . . .

Abandoned as an infant on the streets of Greenville, Mississippi, and rescued by a loving white family, Tommy Davidson spent most of his childhood unaware that he was different from his brother and sister. All that changed as he came of age in a society of racial barriers—ones that he was soon to help break. On a fledgling network, Tommy joined the cast of In Living Color, alongside other relative newcomers all united by an ingenious throng of Wayans siblings, poised to break new ground.

Now Tommy gives readers the never-before-told behind-the-scenes story of the first show born of the Hip Hop Nation: from its incredible rise, to his own creation of such unforgettable characters as Sweet Tooth Jones and dead-on impressions of Sammy Davis, Jr., Michael Jackson, M.C. Hammer and Sugar Ray Leonard, and appearing in such classic sketches as “Homie The Clown,” the “Hey Mon, family,” and the “Ugly Woman,” through guest-star skirmishes (and black eyes) to backstage tensions and the eventual fall of this pop-culture touchstone. He reveals his own nascent career on the stand-up circuit, as well as reflections on working with Spike Lee, Halle Berry, Chris Rock, and Jada Pinkett Smith. He also shares his very personal story of living with—and being inspired and empowered by—two distinct family histories.

Told with humor and hard-won honesty, Living in Color is a bracing, illuminating, and remarkable success story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Playmakers: How the NFL Really Works (And Doesn't) *




  








The story of a modern NFL that can’t get out of its own way—and can’t stop making money

In recent decades, the NFL has simultaneously become an athletic, financial, and cultural powerhouse—and a League that can’t seem to go more than a few weeks without a scandal. Whether it’s about domestic violence, performance-enhancing drugs, racism, or head trauma, the NFL always seems to be in some kind of trouble. Yet no matter the drama, the TV networks keep showing games, the revenue keeps rising, and the viewers keep tuning in.

How can a sports league—or any organization—operate this way? Why do the negative stories keep happening, and why don’t they ever seem to affect the bottom line? In this wide-ranging book, Mike Florio takes readers from the boardroom to the locker room, from draft day to the Super Bowl, answering these questions and more, and showing what really goes on in the sport that America can’t seem to quit.

Known for his constant stream of new information and incisive commentary, Florio delivers again in this book. With new insights and reporting on scandals past and present, this book will be the talk of the League—whether the League likes it or not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Code Over Country: The Tragedy and Corruption of SEAL Team Six *




  








A hard-hitting exposé of SEAL Team 6, the US military’s best-known brand, that reveals how the Navy SEALs were formed, then sacrificed, in service of American empire.

The Navy SEALs are, in the eyes of many Americans, the ultimate heroes. When they killed Osama Bin Laden in 2011, it was celebrated as a massive victory. Former SEALs rake in cash as leadership consultants for corporations, and young military-bound men dream of serving in their ranks.

But the SEALs have lost their bearings. Investigative journalist Matthew Cole tells the story of the most lauded unit, SEAL Team 6, revealing a troubling pattern of war crimes and the deep moral rot beneath authorized narratives. From their origins in World War II, the SEALs have trained to be specialized killers with short missions. As the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan became the endless War on Terror, their violence spiraled out of control.

Code Over Country details the high-level decisions that unleashed the SEALs’ carnage and the coverups that prevented their crimes from coming to light. It is a necessary and rigorous investigation of the unchecked power of the military—and the harms enacted by and upon soldiers in America’s name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Nature of Fragile Things *




  








April 18, 1906: A massive earthquake rocks San Francisco just before daybreak, igniting a devouring inferno. Lives are lost, lives are shattered, but some rise from the ashes forever changed.

Sophie Whalen is a young Irish immigrant so desperate to get out of a New York tenement that she answers a mail-order bride ad and agrees to marry a man she knows nothing about. San Francisco widower Martin Hocking proves to be as aloof as he is mesmerizingly handsome. Sophie quickly develops deep affection for Kat, Martin's silent five-year-old daughter, but Martin's odd behavior leaves her with the uneasy feeling that something about her newfound situation isn't right.

Then one early-spring evening, a stranger at the door sets in motion a transforming chain of events. Sophie discovers hidden ties to two other women. The first, pretty and pregnant, is standing on her doorstep. The second is hundreds of miles away in the American Southwest, grieving the loss of everything she once loved.

The fates of these three women intertwine on the eve of the devastating earthquake, thrusting them onto a perilous journey that will test their resiliency and resolve and, ultimately, their belief that love can overcome fear.

From the acclaimed author of The Last Year of the War and As Bright as Heaven comes a gripping novel about the bonds of friendship and mother love, and the power of female solidarity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hanged Man of Saint-Pholien (Inspector Maigret Book 3) *




  






“One of the greatest writers of the twentieth century . . . Simenon was unequaled at making us look inside, though the ability was masked by his brilliance at absorbing us obsessively in his stories.” —The Guardian

Inspector Maigret finds himself tangled up in a dreadful death, in Georges Simenon’s haunting tale about the lengths to which people will go to escape from guilt

While in Brussels on police business, Inspector Jules Maigret witnesses a strange act: a scruffy-looking man counts out a large amount of currency and mails it to a Paris address. His instincts tell him there is more to this moment than meets the eye, and following an impulse, Maigret boards the man’s train, following him to Germany via Amsterdam. But in the course of his investigation, something goes horribly awry, and the man ends up dead.

Maigret is devastated by the inadvertent role he played, but his own remorse is overshadowed by the discovery of the sordid events that drove the desperate man to the edge. In The Hanged Man of Saint-Pholien, Georges Simenon examines the terrible weight guilt can place on a man’s conscience and the tragedies that can result when that weight gets to be too heavy to bear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No Caller Id: A MJ Lange Mystery*




  








As a psychotherapist, MJ Lange is no stranger to anonymous calls at odd hours. But when a gunshot rings out on a call with a client she is about to meet for the first time, MJ becomes terrified for her own life. Thrust into the action, her clients in the crosshairs of a killer, MJ Lange must unravel the mystery to save her clients and herself from becoming the killer’s next victims.

Set on the gritty streets of Venice, California, No Caller ID is a wild ride of suspense, self-doubt, and the sheer will to stay alive. Racing against time, does MJ have the courage and capability to catch this killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Fatal Obsession: A gripping mystery perfect for all crime fiction readers (Ryder and Loveday, Book 1)*




  








*‘Absolutely loved it… The characters were some of the best I’ve read in a long time.’ Angela Marsons, no. 1 bestselling author of the Kim Stone series*

Oxford, 1960. There's a murderer on the loose and two unlikely heroes are poised to solve the case.

Meet Probationary WPC Trudy Loveday – smart, enthusiastic and always underestimated.

In the hope of getting her out of the way, Trudy’s senior officer assigns her to help coroner Clement Ryder as he re-opens the case of a young woman's death. She can't believe her luck – she is actually going to be working on a real murder case.

Meanwhile, the rest of the police force are busy investigating a series of threats and murders in the local community, and Clement can't help but feel it's all linked.

As Trudy and Clement form an unlikely partnership, are they going to be the ones to solve these crimes before the murderer strikes again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Fatal Night: Don’t miss the next gripping mystery from million-copy bestseller Faith Martin! (Ryder and Loveday, Book 7) *




  








*‘A light-hearted twisty thriller… Reminiscent of an Agatha Christie novel, with a great cast of characters. A real page-turner!’ NetGalley reviewer, ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐*

New Year’s Eve, 1962

As a snowstorm rages outside, Oxford high society gathers to ring in the new year at the city’s most exclusive party. This is a soiree no one will forget… not least because a guest is found dead in his car the next morning.

It seems the young man tragically froze to death overnight after crashing into a snowdrift – but when WPC Trudy Loveday and coroner Clement Ryder are called in to investigate, they discover a tangled web of secrets that plainly points to murder.

With everyone telling different stories about that fateful night, only one thing is clear: several people had reason to want the victim dead.

And if Trudy and Clement don’t find the cracks in each lie, the killer will get away with the perfect crime…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Sound of Sirens: Featuring Inspector Walter Darriteau (Inspector Walter Darriteau cases Book 2) *




  








The ancient city of Chester, Friday night, and the weekend starts here. High summer, skimpy fashions, short skirts, tight jeans. It’s a sultry night, and the town’s relaxed.

It’s 11pm and the pubs are closing. The band has just finished playing; packing their instruments away, but the night is young.

A young man enters the still crowded bar. Walks up to the small stage. Pulls out a handgun and empties four shots into the lead singer. One, two, three, four.

He waves the gun at the stunned and shocked crowd. Yelling, hollering and screaming, they part like the Red Sea, and he walks through the valley of death and out into the night, laughing as he goes. 

The sound of sirens floats across the humid city. Inspector Walter Darriteau is soon on the scene. He lives close by, and the truth is, he’d much rather be at work than lying in bed. The local crime reporter turns up too, Gardenia Floem, smart clothes, pleasant woman, nice teeth.

‘Is this drugs related?’ she asks.

‘How the hell do I know? Get her out of here!’

So begins David Carter’s Walter Darriteau murder mystery, “The Sound of Sirens”, but is it drugs related, Walter ponders, and if it isn’t, what’s it all about? He doesn’t know it, but this will be the first of three dreadful killings.

This is David’s eighth book, and a compelling read, available as a paperback, or on Kindle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Death Broker (Inspector Walter Darriteau cases Book 6) *




  








Soon to be eighteen, Rhiannon Reece lives with her grandparents. Her mother was killed when she was just one, and her father, unable to cope with events, fled to Australia, never to be seen or heard of again.

One morning, Rhiannon sets off for school, but she doesn’t arrive, and worse still, in the evening she doesn’t come home.

Her grandparents are distraught. Where is Rhiannon? She did not attend school, and she’s not with her friends or boyfriend.

Frantic with worry, they ring the central Chester police station where Inspector Walter Darriteau and his team field the call.

Within minutes they are on the case, if there is a case to investigate, but already Walter has bad vibes.

Something isn’t right, and his thirty-five years of experience tells him things are about to get a whole lot worse.

Join Walter and the team in the desperate search for Rhiannon Reece...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*The Missing Man: An Inspector Walter Darriteau Novella (Inspector Walter Darriteau cases Book 9) *




  








Towards the end of a busy day, Inspector Walter Darriteau returns to his workstation. There's a neatly-written pink notelet on his desk. Please ring Mrs Susan Woodhams, and a local number. He picks up the phone and pokes in the digits. After three rings, a woman answers.

‘There’s something preying on my mind,’ she says, ‘and it has been for more than twenty years.’

‘Go on,’ says Walter, imagining it's something and nothing.

‘Almost a quarter of a century ago, I murdered my husband.’

There was a brief silence before she spoke again. She wants Walter to call at her apartment at 10am the following morning and she’ll tell him about it, but gives him a warning. ‘Come alone or I won’t say a thing.’

Walter warns her of the consequences of wasting police time, but seems satisfied and interested, and agrees to call.

She coughs up the address and abruptly rings off.

Could the woman be serious? Or maybe she’s lonely and wants male company. Or could she be setting him up?

Either way, Walter will keep the appointment. Later on, he can’t stop imagining how she might have done the deed. Poison in the tea? Knife in the back? Pushed him down the stairs. Run him over in the garage? Eaten him? Who knows? It wouldn’t be the first time. There were plenty of choices, and whichever it was, it would be fun finding out.

The case of “The Missing Man” was open, an Inspector Walter Darriteau novella, and like all the others, set in and around the ancient city of Chester in the north-west of England.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Voter File *




  








"Pepper comes through again with this clever tale of how cyber sabotage of elections, coupled with highly concentrated ownership of traditional media operations, can undermine American democracy." -President Bill Clinton

A twisty, one-step-ahead-of-the-headlines political thriller featuring a rogue reporter who investigates election meddling of epic proportions written by the ultimate insider.

Investigative reporter Jack Sharpe is down to his last chance. Fired from his high-profile gig with a national news channel, his only lead is a phone full of messages from a grad student named Tori Justice, who swears she's observed an impossible result in a local election. Sharpe is sure she's mistaken...but what if she isn't?

Sharpe learns that the most important tool in any election is the voter file: the database that keeps track of all voters in a district, and shapes a campaign's game plan for victory. If one person were to gain control of an entire party's voter file, they could manipulate the outcome of virtually every election in America. Sharpe discovers this has happened--and that the person behind the hack is determined to turn American politics upside down.

The more he digs, the more Sharpe is forced to question the values--and viability--of the country he loves and a president he admired. And soon it becomes clear that not just his career is in jeopardy...so is his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fortune Hunters *




  








With a past filled with regrets and closing in on thirty, six college friends embark on the adventure of a lifetime when they set off on a quest to find a twenty million dollar treasure that's hidden somewhere on the Appalachian Trail.

While their leader Ivan has developed numerous contingency plans, he doesn’t expect their first hurdle to happen before they even start. But when his indebtedness to a loan shark leaves him with a broken arm and a deadline hanging over his head, he knows this is his last chance. He needs to rescue his disaster of a life and maybe win Deanna back after he screwed up royally his last year of college.

The six of them, each with their own set of troubles in the past as well as the present, embark on a journey that could get them killed or make them rich. Either way, they’re willing to take the risk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Burn Factor *




  








From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Vince Flynn


Bright, young, and ambitious, Quinn Barry desperately wants to be an FBI agent, even as she programs databases in the basement of the J. Edgar Hoover Building. But Quinn's career -- and her life -- are about to change wildly. Testing a new program, Quinn's computer savvy turns up a mysterious DNA link among five gruesome murders. A link that the old FBI system had been carefully programmed to miss. A link that nearly costs Quinn her job, and soon, her life...Pitted against a conspiracy of unimaginable proportions, Quinn will match wits against powerful government forces that will use any means necessary to keep their dirty secrets hidden -- secrets that will land her in the clutches of a sadistic, brilliant madman who holds the key to it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Moscow Deception: An International Spy Thriller (The Guardian Book 2) *




  








Clever. Cunning. Highly skilled. There’s only one Bianca St. Ives. And for her enemies, that’s one too many.

Bianca St. Ives was recently put through the wringer, but she came out the same way she always does, the way her father trained her to—hungry for a fight. Still navigating the fallout from a shocking revelation that’s left a network of assassins’ crosshairs trained on her, Bianca’s ready to take fate into her own hands. It’s kill or be killed, and she’s got her finger flush against the trigger.

But as Bianca races to outmaneuver her tireless pursuers, her father loops her in on a job that might just do the trick: recover King Priam’s Treasure, a collection of heavily guarded, priceless artifacts stolen by the Russians during World War II, and return it to Germany. Impossible? Maybe for some, but a high-risk heist is all in a day’s work for Bianca St. Ives, especially when there’s intel on the line—intel that could finally bring down the shadowy forces seeking to bury Bianca for good. Faced with threats that circle closer with every move she makes, she knows the stakes have never been higher, but when you’re already living on borrowed time, you have to hustle if you want to live to see tomorrow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ultimatum: An International Spy Thriller (The Guardian Book 1) *




  








"Enthralling… Readers won't want this adrenaline-rich story to end. "—Booklist (starred review)

Thief. Manipulator. Con artist. Call it what you will—Bianca St. Ives is the best in the business. 

Growing up, Bianca St. Ives knew she was different from all her friends. Instead of playing hopscotch or combing her dolls' hair, she studied martial arts with sensei masters and dismantled explosives with special-ops retirees. Her father prepped her well to carry on the family business. Now a striking beauty with fierce skills, the prodigy has surpassed the master.

She's known as the Guardian. Running a multinational firm with her father, she makes a living swindling con men out of money they stole—and she's damn good at it. She does things on her own terms. But her latest gig had a little hiccup—if you count two hundred million dollars and top secret government documents going missing as little. Her father also died on the mission. The thing is, the US government doesn't believe he's really dead. They'll stop at nothing to capture Richard St. Ives, a high-value target and someone who has been on most-wanted lists all over the world for over two decades, and they mean to use Bianca as bait. With only a fellow criminal for backup and her life on the line, it's up to Bianca to uncover the terrifying truth behind what really happened…and set it right, before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fifth Doctrine: An International Spy Thriller (The Guardian Book 3)*




  








With her back against the wall, everything’s on the line for Bianca St. Ives. She’s either going to save the world—or die trying.

It took one hell of an effort for the authorities to finally get the jump on master manipulator Bianca St. Ives, but now that they have, it’s far from the capture she expected. Instead of taking her in, there’s an offer on the table, a one-shot deal that would allow Bianca to walk away scot-free as if they’d never found her. And all she has to do is run one last mission—the kind she might never return from. But if Bianca wants to go back to her normal life in Savannah, it’s not like she has a choice.

An intelligence operation is already under way in North Korea, one that’s poised to end the country’s existing tyrannical regime for good. But first, the US need one of their own to go undercover as the female hacker who recently stole top secret intel from NORAD. Enter Bianca. After everything she’s seen, Bianca knows feeding fake information directly into the belly of the beast is about as dangerous as it gets. It could mean torture or endless imprisonment—assuming she survives. But it might also ignite the kind of chaos that forces a revolution. It might just change the world. Besides, if Bianca has to go down, she’s gonna go down swinging…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Runaway Species: How human creativity remakes the world *




  








This enlightening examination of creativity looks “at art and science together to examine how innovations . . . build on what already exists and rely on three brain operations: bending, breaking and blending” (The Wall Street Journal)

The Runaway Species is a deep dive into the creative mind, a celebration of the human spirit, and a vision of how we can improve our future by understanding and embracing our ability to innovate. David Eagleman and Anthony Brandt seek to answer the question: what lies at the heart of humanity’s ability—and drive—to create?

Our ability to remake our world is unique among all living things. But where does our creativity come from, how does it work, and how can we harness it to improve our lives, schools, businesses, and institutions?

Eagleman and Brandt examine hundreds of examples of human creativity through dramatic storytelling and stunning images in this beautiful, full–color volume. By drawing out what creative acts have in common and viewing them through the lens of cutting–edge neuroscience, they uncover the essential elements of this critical human ability, and encourage a more creative future for all of us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*How Your Brain Works: Inside the most complicated object in the universe *




  








How Your Brain Works explores the amazing world inside your head.

Ever wondered what's going on inside your head?

The brain has long been a source of fascination. In 1819, the radical thinker and surgeon William Lawrence put it like this: "It is strongly suspected that a Newton or Shakespeare excels other mortals only... by having an extra inch of brain in the right place."

Today, many such suspicions are certainties. We understand the structures of the brain, minor and major, and their roles in making us who we are. We can record electrical signals from individual brain cells or networks of them. Imaging technology lets us see both snapshots of the brain and also videos of it in action. We can follow connections within the brain and watch them reform after an injury.

How Your Brain Works explores what's going on inside your head, and what makes you, you. It looks at techniques for controlling the brain using electric and magnetic fields, as well as investigating the latest technologies that allow you to control the outside world using your mind alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Where the Universe Came From: How Einstein’s relativity unlocks the past, present and future of the cosmos*




  








How did it all begin? Where is it all going?

WHY GENERAL RELATIVITY LEAVES UNFINISHED BUSINESS WITH THE COSMOS

A little over a century ago, a young Albert Einstein presented his general theory of relativity to the world and utterly transformed our understanding of the universe. He overturned centuries of thinking about gravity by revealing how it arises from the curvature of space and time. Yet general relativity has had far greater consequences. It has revealed that our universe has been expanding from a hot dense state called the big bang. It has changed our understanding of space and time. And it predicts that the universe is an extreme place, containing black holes and possibly wormholes.

Using Einstein's insights, today's cosmologists have come to realize that most of the universe is missing in the form of mysterious dark matter and dark energy.

In Where The Universe Came From leading cosmologists and New Scientist explain that while we have made great progress, we still have plenty of unfinished business with the cosmos. How does the dark universe shape our cosmic destiny? What is really happening near black holes? Are we any closer to discovering the ripples in space-time predicted by Einstein? Why is relativity not the final answer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*How Numbers Work: Discover the strange and beautiful world of mathematics *




  








Think of a number between one and ten.
No, hang on, let's make this interesting. Between zero and infinity. Even if you stick to the whole numbers, there are a lot to choose from - an infinite number in fact. Throw in decimal fractions and infinity suddenly gets an awful lot bigger (is that even possible?) And then there are the negative numbers, the imaginary numbers, the irrational numbers like pi which never end. It literally never ends.

The world of numbers is indeed strange and beautiful. Among its inhabitants are some really notable characters - pi, e, the "imaginary" number i and the famous golden ratio to name just a few. Prime numbers occupy a special status. Zero is very odd indeed: is it a number, or isn't it?

How Numbers Work takes a tour of this mind-blowing but beautiful realm of numbers and the mathematical rules that connect them. Not only that, but take a crash course on the biggest unsolved problems that keep mathematicians up at night, find out about the strange and unexpected ways mathematics influences our everyday lives, and discover the incredible connection between numbers and reality itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*This is Planet Earth: Your ultimate guide to the world we call home*




  








The ancient Greeks called it Gaia; the Romans Terra. We know it simply as Earth, the planet we call home. And what a planet it is.

Formed around 4.6 billion years ago from the debris of the big bang and long-dead stars, at first it was nothing special, but somehow it evolved to become the most amazing place in the known Universe. The only living planet we know of, it also has a very unusual moon, a remarkably dynamic surface, a complex atmosphere and a deeply mysterious interior.

This is Planet Earth is dedicated to the wonders of Planet Earth. Its past is long and dramatic and its future shrouded in mystery. Yet despite centuries of research, only now are we starting to understand Earth's complexity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*1759: The Year Britain Became Master of the World *




  








This “splendidly narrated” chronicle of the British Empire’s ascent during the French and Indian War “will enthrall all lovers of history told well” (Publishers Weekly, starred review).

If not for the events of 1759, the history of the modern world would have been drastically different. Called the “Year of Victories,” 1759 was the fourth year in the Seven Years War (also known as the French and Indian War). Marshalling an impressive wealth of historical research into a sweeping narrative, award-winning historian McLynn reveals how the French defeat of 1759 paved the way for the British Empire and the dominance of the English language.

McLynn interweaves numerous primary sources, from the Vatican’s archives to Native American oral histories. Each chapter begins with an examination of a significant cultural milestone from the fateful year in question, providing essential human context for this tale of nations. With provocative insight and rigorous argument, McLynn concludes that the birth of the British Empire was a consequence more of luck than of rigorous planning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Winter Brothers: A Season at the Edge of America *




  








A blend of modern-day travel memoir and nineteenth-century history, “infused with the fresh air and spirit of the Northwest” (The New York Times Book Review).

The author of the acclaimed This House of Sky and Mountain Time provides a magnificent evocation of the Pacific Northwest through his exploration of the unpublished diaries of James Gilchrist Swan, an early settler of the region who was drawn there from Boston in the 1850s.

Winter Brothers fuses excerpts from these diaries with author Ivan Doig’s own journal entries, as he travels in Swan’s footsteps one winter along the once-wild coastline of Puget Sound and the Strait of Juan de Fuca. What emerges is a remarkable interaction of two minds, a dialogue across time that links the present with the reality of the American frontier.

“Absorbing . . . A double portrait of striking clarity, yet with wonderfully subtle hues.” —San Francisco Chronicle


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Rise and Fall of Adolf Hitler *




  








A concise and timely account of Hitler’s—and fascism’s—rise to power and ultimate defeat, from one of America’s most famous journalists.

American journalist and author William L. Shirer was a correspondent for six years in Nazi Germany—and had a front-row seat to Hitler’s mounting influence. His most definitive work on the subject, The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich, is a riveting account defined by first-person experience interviewing Hitler, watching his impassioned speeches, and living in a country transformed by war and dictatorship.

Shirer was originally commissioned to write The Rise and Fall of Adolf Hitler for a young adult audience. This account loses none of the immediacy of The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich—capturing Hitler’s ascendence from obscurity, the horror of Nazi Germany’s mass killings, and the paranoia and insanity that marked the führer’s downfall. This book is by no means simplified—and is sure to appeal to adults as well as young people with an interest in World War II history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*East West Street: On the Origins of "Genocide" and "Crimes Against Humanity" *




  








A profound, important book, a moving personal detective story and an uncovering of secret pasts, set in Europe’s center, the city of bright colors—Lviv, Ukraine, dividing east from west, north from south, in what had been the Austro-Hungarian Empire.

A book that explores the development of the world-changing legal concepts of “genocide” and “crimes against humanity” that came about as a result of the unprecedented atrocities of Hitler’s Third Reich.

It is also a spellbinding family memoir, as the author traces the mysterious story of his grandfather as he maneuvered through Europe in the face of Nazi atrocities. This is “a monumental achievement ... told with love, anger and precision” (John le Carré, acclaimed internationally bestselling author).

East West Street looks at the personal and intellectual evolution of the two men who simultaneously originated the ideas of “genocide” and “crimes against humanity,” both of whom, not knowing the other, studied at the same university with the same professors, in “the Paris of Ukraine,” a major cultural center of Europe, a city variously called Lemberg, Lwów, Lvov, or Lviv.

Phillipe Sands changes the way we look at the world, at our understanding of history and how civilization has tried to cope with mass murder


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Air Power at Sea, 1939-45 *




  








An authoritative examination of the role of the aircraft at sea during World War II.

Perfect for fans of Max Hastings, Craig L. Symonds, Richard Freeman and Peter Gretton.

Aircraft played a vital part in the war at sea during the Second World War. From the first tentative manoeuvrings of the British Home Fleet carriers in 1939 to the final triumphant strikes of the U.S. Fast Carrier Task Force against mainland Japan in 1945, the aircraft proved itself the most powerful, most flexible, longest-ranging weapon ever used at sea.

John Winton examines in powerful detail the influence of the aircraft, its successes and its failures, over the whole span of the Second World War at sea, from the struggle against the U-boats during the Battle of the Atlantic and the pursuit and destruction of the Bismarck, to the defence of Malta and the great Allied advance across the remote islands of the Pacific.

Air Power at Sea 1939-45 reveals the seemingly limitless roles aircraft could play: torpedo strike, fighter defence above fleet and convoy, close support to the assault troops in an amphibious landing, long-range reconnaissance, mine-laying, air-sea rescue, and meteorology. The art of flying was constantly being refined. There were new aircraft, new weapons and new techniques, as well as a new type of sea captain, one who fully understood the power of aircraft at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/12/22.

Currently $2.

*United States Army Armored Divisions of the Second World War (Images of War) *




  







The routing of the British and French Armies in May and June 1940 by the Wehrmachts armored divisions caused a major rethink by the US Armys senior leadership. The result was the formation of the two armored divisions in July 1940; the first named Old Ironside and second designated Hell on Wheels.

In 1941, a further three armored divisions were created; the third (Spearhead), the fourth (remained unnamed) and the fifth called Victory. The following year seven more were created, the sixth, seventh, eighth, ninth, tenth, eleventh and twelfth. The final two armored divisions formed in 1943 numbered the sixteenth and twentieth. All but one of these powerful formations went on to see service in the European Theatre of Operation (ETO); the exception being the 1st armored Division that served in North Africa, Sicily and Italy.

These fourteen divisions proved their effectiveness against the Axis forces. In this carefully researched book military historian and much published author Michael Green explains their operational and fighting doctrine. Equipment enthusiasts will appreciate the lavish images and informed captions of the armored fighting vehicles and other equipment employed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/13/22.

Amazon down, will try later.

Edit 2 (about 1200 AZ time) - Amazon is back up. Will continue search for books and post later.

Currently $1.

*The Pike Chronicles Books 1-8 - A Space Opera Adventure *





  








Over 2,000 pages of military science fiction action adventure.

"An epic space opera adventure"

The 1st 8 hit space operas from The Pike Chronicles:

Book 1: Sol Shall Rise
The Sol System was conquered and humans lived as slaves for 500 long years. Now, after years of brutal warfare, humanity has been liberated. Liberation, however, comes at a cost, and the Sol System has become nothing more than a puppet state for a vast galactic empire.
For Jon Pike, a war hero who has lost everything, there is no substitute for freedom. He blames the aliens for humanity’s troubles, especially the one living inside him. But when he is sent on a top-secret mission into unexplored regions of the galaxy he discovers that humanity’s troubles are just getting started. Can he find freedom for himself and humanity?

Book 2: Prevail
A battle weary Captain fighting for redemption
An impossible search for a scattered crew
Marines pushed beyond their limits
A heinous alien race bent on annihilation
When all is lost, a brave few dare to hope, and continue to fight for freedom. Do they struggle in vain? Or will they prevail?

Book 3: Ronin
A tenuous alliance.
A brazen power play.
A looming alien threat.
A planet's future held in the balance.
In a galaxy where danger waits at every turn, will former enemies be doomed by their past? Or can they fight together in the name of freedom?

Book 4: Ghost Fleet
A planet surrounded
A homeland in peril
A fleet outgunned
A prophecy to fulfil.
With half the galaxy on the brink, can a fledgling alliance offer hope? Or is it doomed to perish in the pyres of war?

Book 5: Interstellar War
A homeland in ashes.A merciless ancient enemy
A vicious new foe
A galaxy convulsing with war
With humanity on the brink of annihilation, only one option remains, Interstellar War. Can Jon Pike achieve victory, and revenge, for himself and humanity?

Book 6: Vanquish
A brutal attack
A deadly alliance
An alien conspiracy
A galactic invasion
As the prophecy unfolds, Jon Pike discovers that everything is not as it seems. With his life and the fate of the galaxy hanging in the balance, can Jon Pike survive long enough to vanquish his enemies? Or will a new dark age descend, yet again, on what's left of humanity?

Book 7: Galactic War
A devastating invasion
A supremely powerful enemy
A journey into the unknown
The future of the galaxy hanging in the balance.
Despair is spreading throughout the galaxy. Admiral Jon Pike and his forces are helpless against this new, all powerful enemy. Desperate to find help, Jon Pike is forced to undertake a perilous journey. Will he and his team succeed in their quest? Or will the galaxy once again be plunged into darkness?

Book 8: Armada
A devastated galaxy
A mythical quest fulfilled
Mysterious new friends
Ruthless enemies
A young Emperor finding his way
A civilization on the verge of annihilation
New, unknown enemies lurk in the darkness. Can Jon Pike overcome countless dangers and return home in time, and in one piece? Or will he arrive to find only death, desolation, and humanity finally crushed under the alien boot?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Devils Desk *




  








Katmai National Park: 7,000 square miles of rugged, isolated wilderness in southern Alaska. Vast stretches of frozen tundra, deep ancient forests, and impassable ravines ruled by the massive volcanic God, Devils Desk. Despite the vigorous protests of Michael, the Talbots and the Tynes head to the park for a much-needed vacation away from it all.

The adventure begins with deluxe cabins, mind-blowing scenery, and a cast of suspiciously odd characters, including a few old friends they’ve never met. But the idyllic surroundings quickly devolve into a hellscape as a mutilated body is discovered, the earth breaks apart around them, the worst storm in history moves in….and a terrifying race of flesh devouring monsters hunts down the desperate, forsaken group.

Yep. They should have gone to Vegas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Arachniss *




  








Who would you sacrifice to save what you love?

David just wants to write children’s books and spend time with his infant son Jason. The only problem is, something’s eating Jason.

Something’s eating everyone, bit by bit, inch by inch, and no one else notices. They have great stories about how they lost a limb here or a body part there, until they lose something they can’t live without and just…vanish.

Jason’s just missing a pinky today. No, wait, two. And a toe. His son is dissolving in front of him, and David will do anything to save him.

But how can David save his son from something no one can see?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Ultimate Bathroom Reader: Interesting Stories, Fun Facts and Just Crazy Weird Stuff to Keep You Entertained on the Throne! (Perfect Gag Gift) *




  








Who doesn’t love a bit of random trivia now and then?

Or, for that matter, who doesn’t enjoy plucking some obscure tidbit of information from the back of their mind and dropping it into conversation?

Pick up The Ultimate Bathroom Reader, your ultimate source of interesting facts about a wide range of diverse topics.

This book is truly a quick read packed with information from cover to cover.

In this amazing trivia book, you will find out:

Why did the nation of Sudan crash out of the Top 10 largest countries in 2011?
Why did everyone at the very first Oscars’ ceremony already know who the winners would be?
Why did the people of New York riot over the price of flour in 1837?
How likely are you to be hit by the ball while in the stands of a baseball match?
And so many more questions!
Collected here are some of the world’s most peculiar, astonishing, weird, and wacky facts and anecdotes, covering everything from sports to space travel, movies to medicine, Sherlock Holmes to Shakespeare, and football to pharaohs.

In simple terms, that is what The Ultimate Bathroom Reader is all about.

All of these facts plus hundreds more are listed here, in simple, bite-size chunks—with a few pop quizzes thrown in just to keep your brain ticking over! Who knows what you might pick up if you have a couple of minutes to spare?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Backpack, a Bear, and Eight Crates of Vodka: A Memoir *




  








A compelling memoir—"hilarious and heartbreaking" (The New York Times)—of two intertwined journeys: a Jewish refugee family in Ukraine fleeing persecution and a young man seeking to reclaim a shattered past

In the twilight of the Cold War (the late 1980s), nine-year old Lev Golinkin and his family cross the Soviet border, leaving Ukraine with only ten suitcases, $600, and the vague promise of help awaiting in Vienna. Years later, Lev, now an American adult, sets out to retrace his family's long trek, locate the strangers who fought for his freedom, and in the process, gain a future by understanding his past.

This is the vivid, darkly comic, and poignant story of Lev Golinkin in the confusing and often chilling final decade of the Soviet Union, and "of a Jewish family’s escape from oppression ... whose drama, hope and heartache Mr. Golinkin captures brilliantly” (The New York Times). It's also the story of Lev Golinkin as an American man who finally confronts his buried past by returning to Austria and Eastern Europe to track down the strangers who made his escape possible ... and say thank you.

Written with biting, acerbic wit and emotional honesty in the vein of Gary Shteyngart, Jonathan Safran Foer, and David Bezmozgis, Golinkin's search for personal identity set against the relentless currents of history is more than a memoir—it's a portrait of a lost era. This is a thrilling tale of escape and survival, a deeply personal look at the life of a Jewish child caught in the last gasp of the Soviet Union, and a provocative investigation into the power of hatred and the search for belonging. Lev Golinkin achieves an amazing feat—and it marks the debut of a fiercely intelligent, defiant, and unforgettable new voice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Orange Is the New Black: My Year in a Women's Prison *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • NOW A NETFLIX ORIGINAL SERIES

With a career, a boyfriend, and a loving family, Piper Kerman barely resembles the reckless young woman who delivered a suitcase of drug money ten years before. But that past has caught up with her. Convicted and sentenced to fifteen months at the infamous federal correctional facility in Danbury, Connecticut, the well-heeled Smith College alumna is now inmate #11187–424—one of the millions of people who disappear “down the rabbit hole” of the American penal system. From her first strip search to her final release, Kerman learns to navigate this strange world with its strictly enforced codes of behavior and arbitrary rules. She meets women from all walks of life, who surprise her with small tokens of generosity, hard words of wisdom, and simple acts of acceptance. Heartbreaking, hilarious, and at times enraging, Kerman’s story offers a rare look into the lives of women in prison—why it is we lock so many away and what happens to them when they’re there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Spanish Daughter: A Gripping Historical Novel Perfect for Book Clubs *




  








“An engrossing, suspenseful family saga filled with unpredictable twists and turns.” —Chanel Cleeton, New York Times bestselling author of Next Year in Havana

“With an equal mix of historical fiction, dramatic family conflict, and mystery, this tale should please fans of Christina Baker Kline, Lisa Wingate, and Kate Quinn.” —Booklist
The Washington Post Books to Read Now | Ms. Magazine Reads for the Rest of Us | Bustle Most Anticipated Books | PopSugar Best Books | BiblioLifestyle Most Anticipated Historical Fiction Books | Book Riot Book Recommendations | Finer Things Book Lover Gifts They’ll Actually Love


Perfect for fans of Julia Alvarez and Silvia Moreno-Garcia, this exhilarating novel transports you to the lush tropical landscape of 1920s Ecuador, blending family drama, dangerous mystery, and the real-life history of the coastal town known as the “birthplace of cacao.”

As a child in Spain, Puri always knew her passion for chocolate was inherited from her father. But it’s not until his death that she learns of something else she’s inherited—a cocoa estate in Vinces, Ecuador, a town nicknamed “París Chiquito.” Eager to claim her birthright and filled with hope for a new life after the devastation of World War I, she and her husband Cristóbal set out across the Atlantic Ocean. But it soon becomes clear someone is angered by Puri’s claim to the estate…

When a mercenary sent to murder her aboard the ship accidentally kills Cristóbal instead, Puri dons her husband’s clothes and assumes his identity, hoping to stay safe while she searches for the truth of her father’s legacy in Ecuador. Though freed from the rules that women are expected to follow, Puri confronts other challenges at the estate—newfound siblings, hidden affairs, and her father’s dark secrets. Then there are the dangers awakened by her attraction to an enigmatic man as she tries to learn the identity of an enemy who is still at large, threatening the future she is determined to claim…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Scents and Sensibility: A Chet and Bernie Mystery (The Chet and Bernie Mystery Series Book 8 ) *




  








In the eighth installment in the New York Times bestselling mystery series that makes “even cat lovers…howl with delight” (USA TODAY), Chet and his human PI companion, Bernie Little, find themselves in a prickly situation when a mysterious case of illegal cactus smuggling comes to their attention.

In the latest entry in the immensely popular Chet and Bernie mystery series, Private Investigator Bernie Little and his canine companion Chet return home to encounter some alarming developments. First off, Bernie’s wall safe—normally hidden behind the waterfall picture in the office—is gone, and with it Bernie’s grandfather’s watch, their most valuable possession. And next door, old Mr. Parsons is under investigation for being in possession of a saguaro cactus illegally transplanted from the desert. Bernie and Chet go deep into the desert to investigate. Is it possible that such a lovely old couple have a terrible secret in their past?

Chet and Bernie discover bad things going on in the wilderness, far worse that cactus smuggling, and all connected to a strange but innocent-seeming desert festival called Cactus Man. They unearth leads that take them back to a long-ago kidnapping that may not have been a kidnapping and threaten a ruthless and charismatic criminal with a cult following, a criminal who sees at once what Chet and Bernie mean to each other and knows how to exploit it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ghostly Paws (Mystic Notch Cozy Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








** USA Today Bestseller and First Place Winner Chanticleer Mystery & Mayhem Awards **

Middle age can be murder ... At least that’s how it seems to former crime journalist, Wilhelmina Chance, whose near-fatal accident has given her a strange side effect ... she sees ghosts.

After a messy divorce sends her fleeing back to her hometown of Mystic Notch, nestled in the White Mountains of New Hampshire, Willa finds herself haunted by the tenacious ghost of the town librarian who insists Willa solve her murder.

Luckily, she has lots of help, including a quirky cast of small-town characters, the cat she’s inherited from her grandmother, and her best friend, Pepper, who claims her herbal teas can work magic.

But just when Willa thinks she’s discovered who the killer is, she finds out that things are not what they seem in Mystic Notch, and the case takes a strange turn that has Willa adding even some of her long-time friends to her suspect list.

And that's all before she starts to realize that her cat may not be what she seems...

USA Today Bestseller - debuted November 27, 2014 Winner Chanticleer Mystery & Mayhem Awards (Animal Mystery Category) 2015


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Symphony of Bones: A Cassie Quinn Mystery *




  








When a politician's son goes missing, the media fueled investigation accelerates when he turns up dead. An unspoken message might be the only thing connecting the dots. And it’s up to Cassie to crack the code...

To shine truth's light, Cassie must walk in darkness.

The third installment in the bestselling Cassie Quinn Mystery Series from USA Today bestselling author L.T. Ryan & K.M. Rought. A mystery thriller with a hint of paranormal that'll keep you guessing until the last page!

"Totally spellbinding!" 

When a missing politician's son shows up dead, an all too quick arrest raises questions. The ghost of a young boy haunts Cassie and confirms there's more to the story. Deciphering the boy's message becomes a daunting task as she teams with both local and federal law enforcement.

Cassie battles personal demons and faces off against real ones. Past tragedy collides with present day as she clears old skeletons from her closet.

Hunting monsters reveals unspeakable truths in this fast paced mystery. 

A must-read for fans of Ghost Whisperer and Medium, Gregg Olsen, Angela Marsons, Robert Dugoni, Melinda Leigh, Kendra Elliot and Mary Burton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Liz Bean Cozy Mystery Series: Books 1-3 (Liz Bean Mysteries Collection Book 1) *




  








Now you can binge-read the first 3 books in the Liz Bean Mystery series.The series has been described as: “Gripping whodunit mysteries with more twists and turns than a runaway rollercoaster.”

What You Get:

1. Three full-length mystery novels


Book 1 - Missing in Mystic Grove
Book 2 - Murder in Mystic Grove
Book 3 - Justice in Mystic Grove

Book 1: Missing in Mystic Grove

It’s Thanksgiving Week at the Bean Family Bed and Breakfast in Mystic Grove. Liz Bean has returned to the family home after leaving a dangerous job out East. A job she can’t talk about. She’s looking forward to a peaceful and enjoyable holiday.

Then everything falls apart. A guest reports that a valuable piece of jewelry is missing. She suspects another guest took it and gives them a short amount of time to find it before she calls the police. Grandma Addie Bean shivers at the thought of the negative Yelp reviews the guest might leave if they don’t find her jewelry.

Addie pairs Liz with Sam Nolan, a quirky private investigator who’s a frequent diner at the B&B. Their meeting is like oil and water, but Liz knows they have to team up to help the B&B. When their prime suspect in the theft disappears, the situation goes from bad to worse

As they investigate each lead, Liz realizes that she’s not the only one in Mystic Grove who’s keeping secrets. When the truth is revealed, it takes everyone by surprise.

Book 2: Murder in Mystic Grove

Liz Bean has a new job as a private investigator intern for Sam Nolan Investigations in her hometown of Mystic Grove. When a longtime Mystic Grove resident is murdered, fear cuts through the village. Liz is shocked when she learns that her divorced mother's boyfriend, Ben, is a key suspect in the murder. When her mother calls to hire Liz and Sam to clear Ben's name, Liz hesitates. Her demanding mother has never asked for her help before. Failure is not an option.

After a debate, Liz and Sam take the case. They chase down leads, following the evidence as it twists and turns through Mystic Grove and beyond. With all of the lies and deception they find, Liz realizes that Mystic Grove isn't the innocent village she remembered. Was the murder a simple robbery or an act of revenge? Or was the killing connected to darker activities like illegal gambling and organized crime? More threatening events convince Liz that the killer is still in Mystic Grove and might be gunning for her. Can she find the killer before he strikes again?

Book 3: Justice in Mystic Grove

After a Mystic Grove resident is murdered, a lawyer hires private investigators, Liz Bean and Sam Nolan, to find the killer. He wants to exonerate his son, one of the murder suspects. The victim had many enemies. Were the killers two men spotted at the crime scene, the Mob, family members, or a deranged stranger? The truth stuns everyone and reveals the client's true motive in hiring them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Chiefs: A Novel (25th Anniversary Edition) (Will Lee Novels Book 1)*




  








The Edgar Award-winning mystery that launched the career of bestselling novelist Stuart Woods.

In the bitter winter of 1920, the first body is found in Delano, Georgia; the naked corpse of an unidentified teenager. There is no direct evidence of murder, but the body bears marks of what seems to be a ritual beating. The investigation falls to Will Henry Lee, a failed cotton farmer newly appointed as Delano's first chief of police. Lee's obsession with the crime begins a story that weaves through the decades, following the life of a small southern town and the role of three police chiefs in unraveling the crime.

Chiefs is the best kind of thriller, where the investigation plays out against the drama beneath the surface of a seemingly placid community, seething with the pressures of race, love, hate, and; always; political power, extending from the town fathers all the way to Washington, DC.


Includes a new foreword by the author on the twenty-fifth anniversary of its publication.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Faces of the Gone: A Mystery (The Carter Ross Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








Four bodies, each with a single bullet wound in the back of the head, stacked like cordwood in a weed-choked vacant lot: That's the front-page news facing Carter Ross, investigative reporter with the Newark Eagle-Examiner. Immediately dispatched to the scene, Carter learns that the four victims—an exotic dancer, a drug dealer, a hustler, and a mama's boy—came from different parts of the city and didn't seem to know one another.

The police, eager to calm jittery residents, leak a theory that the murders are revenge for a bar stickup, and Carter's paper, hungry for a scoop, hastily prints it. Carter doesn't come from the streets, but he understands a thing or two about Newark's neighborhoods. And he knows there are no quick answers when dealing with a crime like this.

Determined to uncover the true story, he enlists the aide of Tina Thompson, the paper's smoking-hot city editor, to run interference at the office; Tommy Hernandez, the paper's gay Cuban intern, to help him with legwork on the streets; and Tynesha Dales, a local stripper, to take him to Newark's underside. It turns out that the four victims have one connection after all, and this knowledge will put Carter on the path of one very ambitious killer.

Faces of the Gone by Brad Parks won the Shamus Award for Best First Novel and the Nero Award for Best American Mystery--it is the first book to receive both awards. The book was named to lists of the year's best mystery debuts by the Chicago Sun-Times and South Florida Sun-Sentinel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Las Vegas Girl: A completely gripping, heart-stopping crime thriller (Baxter & Holt Book 1) *




  








With each passing second, her strength faded as her world turned darker, unable to move, to fight anymore. Her lifeless body fell into a heap at his feet, and he stood there for a brief moment, panting, not taking his eyes off her.

“Excellent Story! First time I've read this author and Las Vegas Girl was excellent. Good story and well written with good supporting characters. Thought I had figured out who the culprit was, but I was totally wrong. Will definitely read more by this author.” – Mike, five-star Amazon review.

The crime: audacious

In a fashionable Las Vegas hotel, with hundreds of witnesses and countless video surveillance cameras watching, a young girl is brutally murdered in an audacious crime that shocks the entire city.

It looks like a relatively simple investigation for Detectives Laura Baxter and Jack Holt, but it soon proves to be anything of the sort, as the one vital piece of the jigsaw is missing; the killer.

The forensics: stupefying

Even with a crime-scene fingerprint that reveals more questions than answers, the persistent duo are undeterred and begin to make inroads into the life of the deceased. But what they discover is a complex web of lies and intrigue about her life that all seem to lead to an ambitious politician and a terrible secret.

The truth: shocking

And now that secret threatens Baxter and Holt’s lives too, as a message from beyond the grave reveals the shocking truth.

Will a connection with the victim’s distant past hold the key to catching her killer? And can they uncover them before they become victims themselves?


Two mavericks form an intriguing team. Baxter and Holt trust each other with their lives, just not with their darkest secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Patient (A DS Cross Thriller)*




  








No fingerprints. No weapon. No witnesses. Can DS Cross prove it was murder?

DS George Cross can be rude, difficult, and awkward with people. But his unfailing logic and dogged pursuit of the truth means his conviction rate is the best on the force. Now, this unusual detective is met with an even more unusual case.

When a young woman is found dead, the Bristol Crime Unit is quick to rule it a suicide: the woman had a long history of drug abuse. But her mother is convinced it was murder: her daughter had been clean for years and making strides in a new therapy programme.

As an outsider himself, DS Cross is drawn to cases involving the voiceless and the dispossessed. He is determined to defy his bosses and re-open the investigation, even if it costs him his career. Soon he is mired in a labyrinth of potential suspects, but can he solve the case before his superiors shut it down for good?

The Patient is part of the DS George Cross sequence of thrillers, which can be read in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Devil's Trident *




  








Ten years after a top-secret mission in Afghanistan, retired NYPD Detective and Navy SEAL Michael Keough finds himself about to hit rock bottom. He’s divorced from his wife and instead married to the bottle. Then, on a cool fall evening, a volley of gunfire erupts outside his apartment. When he discovers his partner mortally wounded, it changes everything.

As the dust settles, Keough learns that three of the six people involved in the mission are dead. A fourth is missing. Keough can’t help but wonder if the rounds that cut down his partner were meant for him.

First Grade Detective and media darling Rocco Locatelli catches the case. He vows to follow the evidence wherever it leads. Locatelli, however, is ordered by department brass to stand down and close out the investigation. Having gone up against the department previously, Locatelli has been labeled a renegade – a designation he embraces. Locatelli pushes back against the department’s hierarchy in search of the truth; meanwhile, Keough is forced into a life and death situation and will have to face the consequences of his actions a decade earlier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bitter Chase: A Chase Fulton Novel (Chase Fulton Novels Book 14)*




  






A Stranger in Their Midst
When American covert operative Chase Fulton returns home from his most recent mission battling a company providing weapons of war to the highest bidder regardless of their alliances, he finds himself haunted by a cryptic warning from the deputy director of Mossad, Israel’s national intelligence agency.

“There is someone close to you who is not what you believe them to be.”

Parallel assignments send Chase and his team into the wilds of the Rocky Mountains on the mission every operator fears he may one day be forced to face. Hunting down a traitor in their midst leaves Chase exploring the depths of his own self-doubt and questioning the loyalty of everyone he desperately longs to trust. As the team is forced to divide itself between seemingly unrelated missions, one by one, the elite tier-one operators come face-to-face with their own worst nightmares and find themselves entangled inside a web of deceit, betrayal, and grave danger.

A murderous religious cult, enemies masquerading as allies, and lingering doubts come together, forcing Chase and his team into the most daring rescue mission of their lives. Will they find more than just an innocent victim held captive behind the walls of treachery, and will their rescue efforts restore the team’s faith in themselves and each other? Or will it only reveal mighty chasms that can never be closed?

With heart-stopping action, intrigue, and stunning settings like only Cap Daniels can deliver, The Bitter Chase will leave readers second-guessing everything they believe about Chase Fulton and everyone around him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wicked Death: Rogue Agent (Sam Wick Universe Book 8 )*



  








*SAM WICK HAS GONE ROGUE.*

Hunted by the CIA, Wick is still adamant to finish an impossible mission - "Get a dangerous terrorist out from a Level-1 Maximum-Security US Prison".

With no one to fall back on, Wick races against time to complete his mission except this time he is up against the most lethal agency in the world, in a deadly cat & mouse hunt.

Is this the end of Sam Wick?

A blistering action-packed political thriller from the sensational author Chase Austin. Scroll up to get it on your devices NOW!

Fans of Tom Clancy, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne will enjoy the Sam Wick Universe Thrillers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shibumi: A Novel *




  








A classic spy novel from the bestselling author, Trevanian, about a westerner raised in Japan who becomes one of the world's most accomplished assassins.

Nicholai Hel is the world’s most wanted man. Born in Shanghai during the chaos of World War I, he is the son of an aristocratic Russian mother and a mysterious German father and is the protégé of a Japanese Go master. Hel survived the destruction of Hiroshima to emerge as the world’s most artful lover and its most accomplished—and well-paid—assassin. Hel is a genius, a mystic, and a master of language and culture, and his secret is his determination to attain a rare kind of personal excellence, a state of effortless perfection known only as shibumi.

Now living in an isolated mountain fortress with his exquisite mistress, Hel is unwillingly drawn back into the life he’d tried to leave behind when a beautiful young stranger arrives at his door, seeking help and refuge. It soon becomes clear that Hel is being tracked by his most sinister enemy—a supermonolith of international espionage known only as the Mother Company. The battle lines are drawn: ruthless power and corruption on one side, and on the other . . . shibumi.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*2034: A Novel of the Next World War*




  








An instant New York Times Bestseller!

“Consider this another vaccine against disaster. Fortunately, this dose won't cause a temporary fever—and it happens to be a rippingly good read.” —Wired

“This crisply written and well-paced book reads like an all-caps warning for a world shackled to the machines we carry in our pockets and place on our laps . . ." —The Washington Post

From two former military officers and award-winning authors, a chillingly authentic geopolitical thriller that imagines a naval clash between the US and China in the South China Sea in 2034—and the path from there to a nightmarish global conflagration.

On March 12, 2034, US Navy Commodore Sarah Hunt is on the bridge of her flagship, the guided missile destroyer USS John Paul Jones, conducting a routine freedom of navigation patrol in the South China Sea when her ship detects an unflagged trawler in clear distress, smoke billowing from its bridge. On that same day, US Marine aviator Major Chris "Wedge" Mitchell is flying an F35E Lightning over the Strait of Hormuz, testing a new stealth technology as he flirts with Iranian airspace. By the end of that day, Wedge will be an Iranian prisoner, and Sarah Hunt's destroyer will lie at the bottom of the sea, sunk by the Chinese Navy. Iran and China have clearly coordinated their moves, which involve the use of powerful new forms of cyber weaponry that render US ships and planes defenseless. In a single day, America's faith in its military's strategic pre-eminence is in tatters. A new, terrifying era is at hand.

So begins a disturbingly plausible work of speculative fiction, co-authored by an award-winning novelist and decorated Marine veteran and the former commander of NATO, a legendary admiral who has spent much of his career strategically outmaneuvering America's most tenacious adversaries. Written with a powerful blend of geopolitical sophistication and human empathy, 2034 takes us inside the minds of a global cast of characters--Americans, Chinese, Iranians, Russians, Indians--as a series of arrogant miscalculations on all sides leads the world into an intensifying international storm. In the end, China and the United States will have paid a staggering cost, one that forever alters the global balance of power.

Everything in 2034 is an imaginative extrapolation from present-day facts on the ground combined with the authors' years working at the highest and most classified levels of national security. Sometimes it takes a brilliant work of fiction to illuminate the most dire of warnings: 2034 is all too close at hand, and this cautionary tale presents the reader a dark yet possible future that we must do all we can to avoid.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Brief History of Earth: Four Billion Years in Eight Chapters *




  








Harvard’s acclaimed geologist “charts Earth’s history in accessible style” (AP)

“A sublime chronicle of our planet." –Booklist, STARRED review

How well do you know the ground beneath your feet? 

Odds are, where you’re standing was once cooking under a roiling sea of lava, crushed by a towering sheet of ice, rocked by a nearby meteor strike, or perhaps choked by poison gases, drowned beneath ocean, perched atop a mountain range, or roamed by fearsome monsters. Probably most or even all of the above. 

The story of our home planet and the organisms spread across its surface is far more spectacular than any Hollywood blockbuster, filled with enough plot twists to rival a bestselling thriller. But only recently have we begun to piece together the whole mystery into a coherent narrative. Drawing on his decades of field research and up-to-the-minute understanding of the latest science, renowned geologist Andrew H. Knoll delivers a rigorous yet accessible biography of Earth, charting our home planet's epic 4.6 billion-year story. Placing twenty first-century climate change in deep context, A Brief History of Earth is an indispensable look at where we’ve been and where we’re going.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Monitor Boys: The Crew of the Union's First Ironclad *




  








The stories of the officers and crew who served aboard the ironclad warship up until that fateful stormy New Year’s Eve in 1862.

The United States Navy’s first ironclad warship rose to glory during the Battle of Hampton Roads on March 9, 1862, but there's much more to know about the USS Monitor. Historian John Quarstein has painstakingly compiled bits of historical data gathered through years of research to present the first comprehensive picture of the lives of the officers and crew who served faithfully in an iron ship unlike any vessel previously known.

“The Monitor Boys,” a moniker the men gave themselves, is a reflection of how these hundred-odd souls were bound together through storms, battles, boredom, and disaster. Just living aboard the ironclad took uncommon effort and fortitude. Their perseverance through the heat, stress, and unseaworthiness that defined life on the ship makes the study of those who dared it a worthy endeavor. Many recognized that they were part of history. Moreover, the Monitor Boys were agents in the change of naval warfare.

Following Quarstein’s compelling narrative is a detailed chronology as well as appendices including crew member biographies, casualties, and statistics and dimensions of the ship. Readers can dive into the world of the Monitor and meet William Flye, George Geer, and the rest of the men who risked everything by going to sea in the celebrated “cheesebox on a raft” and became the hope of a nation wracked by war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dick Bong (Annotated): Ace of Aces*




  







*WARNING: Printed previously with a different publisher, so check before buying.*

During World War II, Major Richard “Dick” Ira Bong’s legendary exploits at the helm of his P-38 Lightning made him a household name. Bong received the Medal of Honor for his exploits of downing 40 enemy Japanese planes in the Southwestern Pacific. His tally of 40 victories made him the highest scoring American ace of all time, a record that is unlikely to ever be broken. Bong died at the tender age of 24 on the 6th of August 1945 in a flight accident during testing of the P-80 Shooting Star Fighter. His fame was such that news of his death vied with the atomic bomb attack on Hiroshima in the US press.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Fighters Over the Fleet: Naval Air Defence from Biplanes to the Cold War *




  








A tactical and technical history of the development of British, American, and Japanese naval air defense from the 1920s to the 1980s.

This is an account of the evolution of naval fighters for fleet air defense and the parallel evolution of the ships operating and controlling them, concentrating on the three main exponents of carrier warfare: the British Royal Navy, the U.S. Navy, and the Imperial Japanese Navy. It describes the earliest efforts from the 1920s, but it was not until radar allowed the direction of fighters that organized air defense became possible. Thus, major naval-air battles of the Second World War like Midway, the Pedestal convoy, the Philippine Sea, and Okinawa are portrayed as tests of the new technology. This was ultimately found wanting by the Kamikaze campaigns, leading to postwar moves towards computer control and new kinds of fighters.

After 1945 the threats of nuclear weapons and standoff missiles compounded the difficulties of naval air defense. The second half of the book covers R.N. and U.S.N. attempts to solve these problems, looking at the American experience in Vietnam and British operations in the Falklands War. It concludes with the ultimate U.S. development of techniques and technology to fight the Outer Air Battle in the 1980s, which in turn point to the current state of carrier fighters and the supporting technology.

Based largely on documentary sources, some previously unused, this book will appeal to both the naval and aviation communities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ghost Soldiers: The Epic Account of World War II's Greatest Rescue Mission *








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • “The greatest World War II story never told” (Esquire)—an enthralling account of the heroic mission to rescue the last survivors of the Bataan Death March.

On January 28, 1945, 121 hand-selected U.S. troops slipped behind enemy lines in the Philippines. Their mission: March thirty rugged miles to rescue 513 POWs languishing in a hellish camp, among them the last survivors of the infamous Bataan Death March. A recent prison massacre by Japanese soldiers elsewhere in the Philippines made the stakes impossibly high and left little time to plan the complex operation.

In Ghost Soldiers Hampton Sides vividly re-creates this daring raid, offering a minute-by-minute narration that unfolds alongside intimate portraits of the prisoners and their lives in the camp. Sides shows how the POWs banded together to survive, defying the Japanese authorities even as they endured starvation, tropical diseases, and torture. Harrowing, poignant, and inspiring, Ghost Soldiers is the mesmerizing story of a remarkable mission. It is also a testament to the human spirit, an account of enormous bravery and self-sacrifice amid the most trying conditions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Armoured Warfare in the Arab-Israeli Conflicts: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War)*




  







The latest volume in Anthony Tucker-Joness series of books on armoured warfare in the Images of War series is a graphic account of the development of armoured forces in the Arab and Israeli armies from 1948 to the present day. In a sequence of over 200 archive photographs he tells the story of the role armour played in Arab-Israeli conflicts over the last sixty years, from the initial battles of 1948, through the Suez Crisis, the Six Day War, the Yom Kippur War, the Israeli invasion of Lebanon in 1982 and the Israeli attack on Hamas in Gaza in 2008.

In all these clashes armoured vehicles played a prominent, sometimes decisive part. As the photographs show, an extraordinary range of Second World War and post-war tanks, armoured cars and armoured personnel carriers was deployed by all sides. Russian T-34s, SU-100s, T-54/55s, T-62s and T-72s were imported from the Eastern Bloc by the Egyptians and Syrians. Shermans, Pattons, Centurions and AMX-13s were imported from the West by the Israelis. In addition, the Israelis developed modified hybrids such as the Sherman/Isherman, the Shot, Magach and Sabra, and they produced to their own design their main battle tank, the Merkava. Anthony Tucker-Joness photographic survey is an excellent introduction to late-twentieth-century armoured warfare, and it gives a fascinating insight into the military history of Israel and its Arab neighbours.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/13/22.

Currently $2.

*Triumphant Warrior: The Legend of the Navy's Most Daring Helicopter Pilot *




  








The true story of Bronze Star recipient Allen Weseleskey and his high-risk rescue mission, carried out under heavy fire in Vietnam. Includes photos.

When the going is fast and rough, I will not falter. I will be uncompromising in every blow I strike. I will be humble in victory. I am a United States Navy Flyer. —from “A Navy Flyer’s Creed”

Barely a month after the start of the Tet Offensive in 1968, a Navy flyer applied this creed—and dared to risk not only his career but also his and his fellow aircrewmen’s lives in rescuing a wounded US Army advisor only moments from certain battlefield death.

The pilot, Lt. Cdr. Allen E. “Wes” Weseleskey, had been assigned to the Navy’s Helicopter Attack (Light) Squadron Three, the “Seawolves,” at the Vinh Long Army Airfield. His controversial mission took place in March 1968 in the Mekong Delta region. Two ARVN companies were being overwhelmed and despite coming under heavy fire, Weseleskey decided to go in and rescue as many survivors as possible. The accompanying Seawolf was forced to turn back after taking hits, but Weseleskey, with the agreement of his crew, persisted—flying so low under the treeline that they were out of reach of the VC rocket launchers.

Weseleskey was awarded the Bronze Star, the Distinguished Flying Cross, and the Navy Cross during his service. This is his story, from early assignments, clashes with superior officers, missions and rescues during the Tet Offensive, to homecoming. It is the story of a quintessential flyer, an American hero who was prepared to speak his mind and take risks—and of the vital role of the Seawolves in the Vietnam War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/14/22.

Currently $1.

*Unlikely Bounty Hunters Complete Series Boxed Set *




  








*Warning: Graphic bro-humor, and much stupidity from guys who don’t know any better.

It was supposed to be two bros on a lark to find jailed outer-space aliens.

They honestly didn’t think it could be real.

Now, one of them has busted a foxy blue alien female out of jail, stolen a UFO, and decided to start a non-profit to ‘Save the Aliens.’

The only problem?

One of them might be falling in love.

Included in this boxed set:


Code Blue: Alien Jail Break
Anal Probes Suck Ass
That SHIP Has A Phat Ass
Eat Lasers and Die, Human
It's HIm or Us
Kdackan Vengeance


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mars (The Grand Tour) *




  








Considered one of Ben Bova’s most famous Grand Tour novels: “A gripping, realistic tale of man’s first expedition to the red planet. Don’t miss it” (Terry Brooks, New York Times–bestselling author of The Shannara Chronicles).

Jamie Waterman is a young Navaho geologist who is picked for the ground team of the first manned expedition to Mars. He will be joining an international team of astronauts and scientists. But once the crew land on the red planet, they soon discover they must battle not only the alien land on which they have invaded but earthbound bureaucrats as well. When they come face to face with a chasm ten times as deep and large as the Grand Canyon, all twenty-five astronauts must face the most shocking discovery of all . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Moonwar (The Grand Tour) *




  








A lunar colony faces off with corrupt Earth forces intent on destroying it, from the New York Times–bestselling author of Moonrise.

This fast-paced, high-tech adventure is the continuation of the story of Douglas Stavenger, the Kennedy-esque scion of Moonbase’s founding dynasty.

While Moonbase has been flourishing under Stavenger’s management, it’s existence, and even Stavenger’s life, both depend on nanotechnology that has been outlawed on Earth in response to a wave of suspicion, fear, and violence. Soon, United Nations peacekeepers arrive on the moon to enforce the anti-nanotech laws, bringing with them intrepid news reporter Edith Elgin, who soon falls for Stavenger. Meanwhile, his mother has chosen to return to Earth, but upon arrival she is held hostage by the secretary general of the UN who wants Stavenger to surrender his forces—and to be killed.

Slick politicians, beautiful television anchors, and calculating corporate barons provide complex and engaging scenery: imagine Washington in the space age, with nonstop action and cool technology.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Standing Alone (Cast Adrift Book 2)*




  








Five years ago, the human race became independent as the Alphan Empire conceded it could no longer sustain its grip on Earth and withdrew, casting an unprepared humanity adrift on an interstellar sea of troubles. Since then, humanity has struggled mightily to secure its position in a galaxy full of hungry predators, many of whom see Earth as nothing more than a prize to be won.

Now, one of the galaxy’s superpowers has set its sights on Earth, launching a covert campaign to weaken and isolate the human race before it moves in for the kill. As their plan comes into the open, and the scale of the threat becomes apparent, the human race finds itself caught between a war it cannot win and shameful submission to dangerously inhuman race ...

... And if Earth loses the war, humanity’s short-lived independence will come to an end once again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Bounty: Absolution: (A Military Sci-Fi Series) *




  








Grant Masterson is a man with nothing left to lose...

A disgraced ex-cop, framed by a crooked politician, abandoned by his family, he’s forced into the life of a bounty hunter just to survive.

Tracking down a traitor who stole military grade weapons to sell on the black market, Masterson finds out things aren’t as simple as the wanted poster made them seem.

Because Delia Beckett isn’t a traitor, simply a patsy, and the forces manipulating her may be the same ones responsible for Masterson’s fall from grace.

Can a beat-up bounty hunter and his robot dog find the truth chasing a fugitive in a backwater colony town? Or will their journey to Absolution be their last hunt? Find out in this science fiction thrill ride from Rick Partlow, the bestselling author of the Drop Trooper Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The 13th Witch (The King's Watch Book 1) *




  








Did you know that the gods can use mobile phones?
They can, and Odin has a message for Conrad…

Conrad Clarke, former RAF pilot and alleged gangster gets a text – and a visit – from The Allfather.

Odin has a challenge for Conrad: sign up to protect England from wild magick and get a commission in the King’s Watch.

All he has to do is find a missing witch. Simple.

Conrad never could resist a challenge. Before you can say “Ragnarok”, he’s plunged into a world of gods, mages, witches, dwarves and one very aggressive giant mole.

But the witch doesn’t want to be found, and powerful mages will kill to keep her hidden. Going back isn’t an option. Going forward looks a lot like death.

Armed with nothing but a sense of humour and a willingness to cheat, Conrad has to find the Witch and save his life.

Treat yourself to a copy now and experience a whole new universe of magick. And moles…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Wise Ass (The Claire Trilogy Book 1) *




  








When Wise Guys meet the Wise Ass and friends, all hell breaks loose.

After his brothers are murdered, a New York mob lawyer testifies against his associates and is forced to enter WITSEC (the Witness Protection Program). He and his wife are relocated to a rural area outside a small town in Colorado where he is compelled to adapt to his new life under the constant threat of mafia reprisal. Reflexively resisting his immersion into all things country, this life long city boy meets and adopts a loquacious mule and befriends his closest neighbors, who have even greater secrets to conceal.

A renegade US Marshall, a lesbian couple that includes a powerful psychic-medium-witch and an ex-army ranger complete his new circle of friends. When the mob associates are released due to the lawyer's intentionally prejudicial testimony at trial, they come gunning for him before the retrial can occur.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Breaking the Silence *




  








Laura Brandon's promise to her dying father was simple: to visit an elderly woman she'd never heard of before. A woman who remembers nothing—except the distant past. Visiting Sarah Tolley seemed a small enough sacrifice to make.

But Laura's promise results in another death. Her husband's. And after their five-year-old daughter, Emma, witnesses her father's suicide, Emma refuses to talk about it…to talk at all.

Frantic and guilt ridden, Laura contacts the only person who may be able to help. A man she's met only once—six years before. A man who doesn't know he's Emma's real father.

Guided only by a child's silence and an old woman's fading memories, the two unravel a tale of love and despair, of bravery and unspeakable evil. A tale that's shrouded in silence…and that unbelievably links them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Notable Woman: The Romantic Journals of Jean Lucey Pratt *




  








A glorious gut-wrenching read . . . A Notable Woman makes my heart sing. Jean’s diaries are a life in its entirety, in all its glorious mess” (The Pool).

In April 1925, at the age of fifteen, Jean Lucey Pratt started a journal that she kept until just a few days before her death in 1986, producing over a million words in forty-five exercise books. What emerges is a portrait of a truly unique, spirited woman and writer. Never before has an account so fully, so honestly, and so vividly captured a single woman’s journey through the twentieth century.

“Jean’s journals are timeless. She leaps out of her own pages, free as she never was in life: you want to protect her, and simultaneously to slap her and cheer her on. It’s very funny, occasionally sobering, and shot through with acute insights. Who would have imagined that the life of a Buckinghamshire bookseller would make you want to turn the pages so fast? I wanted to know how she got through the war, but I was even more interested in when she would lose her virginity.” —Hilary Mantel, New York Times–bestselling author


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Kill Switch: The Rise of the Modern Senate and the Crippling of American Democracy *




  








THE CASE FOR ENDING THE FILIBUSTER

"A truly excellent book… blistering and persuasive.” —Ezra Klein, New York Times 


An insider’s account of how politicians representing a radical white minority of Americans have used “the world’s greatest deliberative body” to hijack our democracy.

Every major decision governing our diverse, majority-female, and increasingly liberal country bears the stamp of the United States Senate, an institution controlled by people who are almost exclusively white, overwhelmingly male, and disproportionately conservative. Although they do not represent a majority of Americans—and will not for the foreseeable future—today’s Republican senators possess the power to block most legislation. Once known as “the world’s greatest deliberative body,” the Senate has become one of the greatest threats to our democracy. How did this happen?

In Kill Switch, Senate insider Adam Jentleson contends that far from reflecting the Framers’ vision, the Senate has been transformed over the decades by a tenacious minority of white conservatives. From John Calhoun in the mid-1800s to Mitch McConnell in the 2010s, their primary weapon has been the filibuster, or the requirement that most legislation secure the support of a supermajority of senators. Yet, as Jentleson reveals, the filibuster was not a feature of the original Senate and, in allowing a determined minority to gridlock the federal government, runs utterly counter to the Framers’ intent.

For much of its history, the filibuster was used primarily to prevent civil rights legislation from becoming law. But more recently, Republicans have refined it into a tool for imposing their will on all issues, wielding it to thwart an increasingly progressive American majority represented by Barack Obama’s agenda and appointees. Under Donald Trump, McConnell merged the filibuster with rigid leadership structures initially forged by Lyndon Johnson, in the process surrendering the Senate’s independence and centrality, as infamously shown by its acquiescence in Trump’s impeachment trial. The result is a failed institution and a crippled democracy.

Taking us into the Capitol Hill backrooms where the institution’s decline is most evident, Jentleson shows that many of the greatest challenges of our era—partisan polarization, dark money, a media culture built on manufactured outrage—converge within the Senate. Even as he charts the larger forces that have shaped the institution where he served, Jentleson offers incisive portraits of the powerful senators who laid the foundation for the modern Senate, from Calhoun to McConnell to LBJ’s mentor, Richard Russell, to the unapologetic racist Jesse Helms.

An essential, revelatory investigation, Kill Switch ultimately makes clear that unless we immediately and drastically reform the Senate’s rules and practices—starting with reforming the filibuster—we face the prospect of permanent minority rule in America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Last Witch of Langenburg: Murder in a German Village *








A young mother dies in agony. Was it a natural death, murder—or witchcraft?


On the night of the festive holiday of Shrove Tuesday in 1672 Anna Fessler died after eating one of her neighbor's buttery cakes. Could it have been poisoned? Drawing on vivid court documents, eyewitness accounts, and an early autopsy report, historian Thomas Robisheaux brings the story to life. Exploring one of Europe's last witch panics, he unravels why neighbors and the court magistrates became convinced that Fessler's neighbor Anna Schmieg was a witch—one of several in the area—ensnared by the devil. Once arrested, Schmieg, the wife of the local miller, and her daughter were caught up in a high-stakes drama that led to charges of sorcery and witchcraft against the entire family. Robisheaux shows how ordinary events became diabolical ones, leading magistrates to torture and turn a daughter against her mother. In so doing he portrays an entire world caught between superstition and modernity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Poisonous Paws: The Secret Library Cozy Mysteries *




  








They thought the secret was purrfectly hidden, but trust the book club to sniff it out.

The mysterious death of a town founder rocks the Thornberry Estate. Miss Janice is the main suspect and everyone is up at arms. How was she to know the truce she formed with her neighbor put the target squarely on her? Coupled with a strange box that shows up out of nowhere and filled with bizarre things beyond imagination, and strange footsteps at night has everyone anxious.

…then there’s the bit of the skeleton in the closet. Literally.

The book club group is determined to discover who the real culprit is, and who is sending them disturbing messages. Especially since no one is supposed to know the club exists.

Little do they know, that’s only the beginning of their problems.

If you like cozy mysteries with all the feels, good friendships, giggles and snorts, you'll love this heartwarming series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*U is for Undertow: A Kinsey Millhone Novel *




  








Sue Grafton takes the mystery genre to new heights with this twisting, complex #1 New York Times bestseller that draws private investigator Kinsey Millhone into a case shrouded in the sins of the past.

Looking solemn, Michael Sutton arrives in Kinsey Millhone's office with a story to tell. When he was six, he says, he wandered into the woods and saw two men digging a hole. They claimed they were pirates, looking for buried treasure. Now, all these years later, the long-forgotten events have come back to him—and he has pieced them together with news reports from the time, becoming convinced that he witnesses the burial of a kidnapped child.

Kinsey has nearly nothing to go on. Sutton doesn't even know where he was that day—and, she soon discovers, he has a history of what might generously be called an active imagination. Despite her doubts, Kinsey sets out to track down the so-called burial site. And what's found there pulls her into a hidden current of deceit stretching back more than twenty years...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Neighbors *




  








Abby looks forward to meeting the family who just moved in across the street—until she realizes they’re the one couple who could expose her deepest secrets

After a night of fun back in 1992, Abby is responsible for a car crash that kills her beloved brother. It’s a mistake she can never forgive, so she pushes away Liam, the man she loves most, knowing that he would eventually hate her for what she’s done, the same way she hates herself.

Twenty years later, Abby’s husband, Nate, is also living with a deep sense of guilt. He was the driver who first came upon the scene of Abby’s accident, the man who pulled her to safety before the car erupted in flames—the man who could not save her brother in time. It’s this guilt, this regret, that binds them together. They understand each other. Or so Nate believes.

In a strange twist of fate, Liam moves into the neighborhood with his own family, releasing a flood of memories that Abby has been trying to keep buried all these years. Abby and Liam, in a complicit agreement, pretend never to have met, yet cannot resist the pull of the past—nor the repercussions of the terrible secrets they’ve both been carrying…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE SKIN CODE an absolutely gripping crime thriller with an astonishing twist *




  








AN ABSOLUTELY GRIPPING CRIME THRILLER WITH AN ASTONISHING TWIST.

Can you crack the code?

Detective Mary Hume is on the trail of a vicious serial killer. A killer who leaves a baffling code carved into the skin of his victims.

The first victim, a young man, lies spreadeagled in his stylish Soho flat. Carved deep into his hairless chest — while he was still alive — are the numbers 1-4-3.

The second victim is a vicar — murdered and mutilated in his own church, his body posed kneeling in the front pew. Etched into his torso are more cryptic numbers.

Detective Inspector Mary Hume knows that to crack the case, she must crack the code. And to do that, she needs the help of maverick ex-police officer Raine, who can reach places — and people — that Mary can’t.

Now the killer has their next victim in sight . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Game: The gripping and electrifying must-read debut thriller of 2022 *




  








Across the globe, five strangers receive a horrifying message from an unknown number.

THE PERSON YOU LOVE MOST IS IN DANGER.

To save them, each must play The Game – a sinister unknown entity that has a single rule: there can only be one winner.

IF YOU LOSE, YOUR LOVED ONE WILL DIE.

But what is The Game – and why have they been chosen?

There’s only one thing each of them knows for sure: they’ll do anything to win…

WELCOME TO THE GAME. YOU’VE JUST STARTED PLAYING.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Heat (Will Lee Book 4) *


  







New York Times bestselling author Stuart Woods delivers yet another riveting story of intrigue and deception in this strangely prophetic novel about a man whose life is out of control.

Ex-DEA agent Jesse Warden has seen enough of the inside of a solitary confinement cell to last him a lifetime. Or two lifetimes, which is the sentence he's serving after being convicted of a plan he was planning to commit, but never did. So when an old buddy shows up with a deal that could spring him from his hell behind bars, he's ready to listen.

To gain his freedom, Jesse must infiltrate a dangerous and reclusive religious cult that has been stockpiling weapons and eliminating those sent to investigate. From the moment he arrives in the Idaho mountain town where the cult is centered, Jesse finds every aspect of life dictated by the group's eerie, imposing leader. Pitted against not only the cult, but also the feds who sent him, Jesse feels control of his own life slipping away, and must make a final,desperate attempt to regain it -- or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*FOREIGN AFFAIRS *




  







Stone Barrington is back, in fine form, in the newest thriller from the #1 New York Times-bestselling author. After a series of nonstop adventures, Stone Barrington is eager for some peace and quiet in a rustic British setting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hit List (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 53) *




  








Stone Barrington faces down a vengeful miscreant in this latest heart-stopping thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling author

When Stone Barrington finds his name on a hit list, he plans to lie low until the culprit is caught. But when this foe shows no signs of stopping until his deadly objective is realized in full, Stone is left with no choice but to face the problem head-on.

Armed and alert, Stone joins forces with his most savvy connections to catch the perpetrator before the next strike. But it turns out this scum is an expert at evasion in more ways than one, and the international cat-and-mouse hunt that ensues has Stone questioning if he has become the predator or the prey. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*When The Jaguar Sleeps: A jungle adventure (The Curse Of Inca Gold Book 1) *




  








Book Award Winner in the Readers' Favorite 2017 Book Award Contest in the Category Fiction-Adventure!

A plane crash in the Amazon jungle. A desperate struggle for survival. A hidden Inca treasure. Ruthless grave robbers.

Ecuador. A dream holiday turns into a nightmare when two men are stranded in the Amazon rain forest after a plane crash. With no hope of being rescued, they decide that their only chance of survival is to find their way back to civilization. And so they set off on a daring journey, struggling through the dense underbrush, totally unprepared for the dangers that lie ahead. When they stumble upon some ancient ruins where fabulous treasures might be hidden, it all goes wrong again …

Looking for a fast-moving adventure thriller you won't be able to put down until you finish it? Then try this one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kill Plan: An International FBI Thriller (Ingrid Skyberg Book 2) *




  








A serial killer has a plan...and Ingrid is part of it.

A banker is found dead at his desk in the City of London. Then a heavily tattooed body washes up in the Thames. Now someone is after Ingrid. At first these crimes seem unrelated, but they are all the work of an audacious serial killer working on both sides of the Atlantic.

Special Agent Ingrid Skyberg, the FBI’s criminal investigator in London, is one of the toughest agents ever to come out of Quantico. She’s resilient, resourceful and a bit of a renegade, but she’s never been tested like this before. With no help from her colleagues at the US embassy, Ingrid is running out of time to unmask the killer before he strikes again. But she can only do that if she can stay alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deep Hurt: An International FBI Thriller (Ingrid Skyberg Book 3) *




  








He killed his daughter. Now he's taken his son.

Ingrid Skyberg joined the FBI to bring one man to justice: the man who abducted her best friend when she was fourteen. It’s been eighteen years and she’s never stopped looking for him… or for the friend who hasn't been seen since. Today’s the day she’s finally going to get some answers.

But before she gets the phone call she’s always dreaded, Ingrid—the FBI’s criminal investigator in London—receives orders from the Pentagon to track down a pilot who has gone AWOL from a US Air Force base in rural Suffolk. Accused of murdering his baby daughter, he’s now abducted his eight-year-old son and gone on the run.

Ingrid must act fast to stop the pilot doing something no one will forgive him for, but a terrifying turn of events lands Ingrid in the greatest danger, just as haunting memories from the past threaten to engulf her.

Deep Hurt is a gripping race-against-time FBI thriller. It is the 3rd book in the Ingrid Skyberg thriller series, but the novels can be read in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Shoot First: An International FBI Thriller (Ingrid Skyberg Book 4) *




  








A razor-sharp FBI thriller with breath-taking twists.

A teenage girl disappears after witnessing a gangland murder in Chicago. Nine months later and heavily pregnant she arrives in England… only to disappear again.

Special Agent Ingrid Skyberg, working out of the US embassy in London, has just two days to find the girl and get her to testify or else a brutal killer walks free. But Ingrid isn’t the only one looking for the girl, and a gang war that started on the streets of Chicago is about to explode in the peaceful English countryside.
With no leads, no back-up and hardly any time, Ingrid is pushed to the limit. Under pressure and against the clock, her judgement is clouded just at the moment she must make a decision that will change her life forever.

Unlock the thrills and twists of this up-all-night crime thriller series. Shoot First is the 4th Ingrid Skyberg thriller, but the novels can be read in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Below Zero: An International FBI Thriller (Ingrid Skyberg Book 5) *




  








Stockholm is under siege. A bomb has exploded, several public figures have been kidnapped and the city is on lockdown.

Unfortunately for Special Agent Ingrid Skyberg, everything is kicking off the day she arrives to complete a dangerous undercover assignment. Her mission is so secret, and so illegal, neither the FBI nor the US government know about it. Her instructions are simple: no ID, no credit cards, no trace. If Ingrid ends up in jail, or floating face down in the harbor, there can be no way of identifying her.

Set in the snowy landscapes of a Swedish winter, Below Zero finds the FBI’s most dogged agent on the wrong side of the law and on the run. Using all her knowledge and training to evade capture, Ingrid is forced to break the rules again and again just to stay alive.

Unlock the thrills and twists of this up-all-night crime thriller series. Below Zero is 5th Ingrid Skyberg thriller, but the novels can be read in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Final Offer: An International FBI Thriller (Ingrid Skyberg Book 6) *




  








One man wants to buy the presidency. One woman stands in his way.

A shadowy UK-based group has been trying to hack the US elections. When Special Agent Ingrid Skyberg is assigned to find out who’s funding the hackers, she finds herself up against an invisible enemy who is extremely powerful and utterly ruthless.

To bring them to justice, Ingrid must go undercover and infiltrate the world of super-rich Russian oligarchs. But money buys all kinds of protection and Ingrid soon realises that by taking on this battle she’s putting everything on the line – her career, her future, her life.

In a nail-biting race against time, Ingrid sets out to solve the mystery and unmask the conspirators before they can silence her. Forever.

Unlock the thrills and twists of this up-all-night thriller series, perfect for fans of Robert Bryndza, LT Ryan and Barbara Nickless.

*_*

Final Offer is the 6th book in the Ingrid Skyberg thriller series, but the novels can be read in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Firewall (The Firewall Spies Book 1)*




  








When a scientist at the world’s top AI company is murdered, a covert CIA operative must recruit a former love interest to help uncover the killer.

With its genius CEO and breakthrough technology, the Silicon Valley-based Pax AI Corporation is one of the hottest companies in the sector. But when one of their top scientists is murdered at a prestigious tech conference, company executives and foreign spies are all on the suspect list.

In the aftermath of the killing, CIA officer Colt McShane has been assigned to a joint counterintelligence unit based in San Francisco. The unit’s leadership believes that an international espionage ring has been stealing classified technology from Pax AI.

Now they want Colt to use his past relationship with Pax AI executive Ava Klein to penetrate the company’s inner circle, and uncover the mole.

But as Colt learns more about Pax AI’s classified programs, he discovers just how powerful—and dangerous—their new technology can be. As the struggle for AI dominance grows ever more competitive, the factions vying for power are becoming desperate to achieve victory.

In the fight for absolute power, there can be only one winner. Each side has their own spies and secrets.

Whose side will win? And what secrets will they reveal?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Prime Number Conspiracy: The Biggest Ideas in Math from Quanta*




  








Quanta Magazine’s stories of mathematical explorations show that inspiration strikes haphazardly, revealing surprising solutions and exciting discoveries—with a foreword by James Gleick

These stories from Quanta Magazine map the routes of mathematical exploration, showing readers how cutting-edge research is done, while illuminating the productive tension between conjecture and proof, theory and intuition. The stories show that, as James Gleick puts it in the foreword, “inspiration strikes willy-nilly.” One researcher thinks of quantum chaotic systems at a bus stop; another suddenly realizes a path to proving a theorem of number theory while in a friend's backyard; a statistician has a “bathroom sink epiphany” and discovers the key to solving the Gaussian correlation inequality. Readers of The Prime Number Conspiracy, says Quanta editor-in-chief Thomas Lin, are headed on “breathtaking intellectual journeys to the bleeding edge of discovery strapped to the narrative rocket of humanity's never-ending pursuit of knowledge.”

Quanta is the only popular publication that offers in-depth coverage of the latest breakthroughs in understanding our mathematical universe. It communicates mathematics by taking it seriously, wrestling with difficult concepts and clearly explaining them in a way that speaks to our innate curiosity about our world and ourselves. Readers of this volume will learn that prime numbers have decided preferences about the final digits of the primes that immediately follow them (the “conspiracy” of the title); consider whether math is the universal language of nature (allowing for “a unified theory of randomness”); discover surprising solutions (including a pentagon tiling proof that solves a century-old math problem); ponder the limits of computation; measure infinity; and explore the eternal question “Is mathematics good for you?”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1. Don't know why this book is listed under History.


*The Gamma Recruits: Introduction to an epic time travel science fiction series (Countdown to Epsilon Book 1)*




  








Haunted by the destruction of his culture, Jayson Reilly is a man without a past.

When he is recruited for a mission to a new world, he must decide how far he’s willing to go to stop history from repeating.

He joins a team of idealistic young scientists addressing the planet's most pressing environmental problems at billionaire tech entrepreneur Anton Kamaras' Center for Sustainability Research.

What none of them realize is that Kamaras has no intention of saving the world with their research—he needs them to help him invade another one.

Using an accidental discovery related to his pioneering work in quantum computing, Kamaras has created a portal to a pristine new world.

There, he will do whatever it takes to wrest control from its inhabitants and create a paradise meant only for a select few.

As the mission's true objectives are exposed, Jayson must lead his colleagues in a desperate effort to thwart Kamaras' murderous plans.

The ultimate fate of both worlds depends on it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Assassination on Embassy Row (Forbidden Bookshelf Book 7) *




  








Edgar Award Finalist: The gripping account of an assassination on US soil and the violent foreign conspiracy that stretched from Pinochet’s Chile to the streets of Washington, DC, with a new introduction by Ariel Dorfman.

On September 10, 1976, exiled Chilean leader Orlando Letelier delivered a blistering rebuke of Augusto Pinochet’s brutal right-wing regime in a speech at Madison Square Garden. Eleven days later, while Letelier was on Embassy Row in Washington, DC, a bomb affixed to the bottom of his car exploded, killing him and his coworker Ronni Moffitt. The slaying, staggering in its own right, exposed an international conspiracy that reached well into US territory. Pinochet had targeted Letelier, a former Chilean foreign minister and ambassador to the United States, and carried out the attack with the help of Operation Condor, the secret alliance of South America’s military dictatorships dedicated to wiping out their most influential opponents.

This gripping account tells the story not only of a political plot that ended in murder, but also of the FBI’s inquiry into the affair. Definitive in its examination both of Letelier’s murder and of the subsequent investigations carried out by American intelligence, Assassination on Embassy Row is equal parts keen analysis and true-life spy thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Hinge of Fate (Winston S. Churchill The Second World War)*




  








The British prime minister recounts battles from Midway to Stalingrad, and how the Allies turned the tide of WWII: “Superlative.” —The New York Times

The Hinge of Fate is the dramatic account of the Allies’ changing fortunes. In the first half of the book, Winston Churchill describes the fearful period in which the Germans threaten to overwhelm the Red Army, Rommel dominates the war in the desert, and Singapore falls to the Japanese. In the span of just a few months, the Allies begin to turn the tide, achieving decisive victories at Midway and Guadalcanal, and repulsing the Germans at Stalingrad. As confidence builds, the Allies begin to gain ground against the Axis powers.

This is the fourth in the six-volume account of World War II told from the unique viewpoint of the man who led his nation in the fight against tyranny. The series is enriched with extensive primary sources, as we are presented with not only Churchill’s retrospective analysis of the war, but also memos, letters, orders, speeches, and telegrams, day-by-day accounts of reactions as the drama intensifies. Throughout these volumes, we listen as strategies and counterstrategies unfold in response to Hitler’s conquest of Europe, planned invasion of England, and assault on Russia, in a mesmerizing account of the crucial decisions made as the fate of the world hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/14/22.

Currently $2.

*The World War II Book: Big Ideas Simply Explained *




  








Discover the key battles, tactics, technologies, and turning points of the Second World War - the epic conflict that shaped the modern world.

Combining authoritative, exciting text and bold explanatory graphics, The World War II Book explores the causes, key events, and lasting consequences of the Second World War.

Using the original, graphic-led approach of the series, entries profile more than 90 of the key ideas and events during and surrounding the conflict - from the rise of Hitler and Fascism in the 1930s to Pearl Harbor, the D-Day landings, and the bombing of Hiroshima to the founding of the State of Israel in 1948.

Offering a uniquely compelling, accessible, and immediate history of the war, The World War II Book shows how key battles, political and economic forces, individual leaders, and technological advances influenced the course of the conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/15/22.

Currently $1.

*The Sky Woman (Reclaimed Earth)*




  








"A wonderfully entertaining debut novel."–Compelling Science Fiction

Reclaimed Earth Book 1

Car-En, a ringstation anthropologist on her first Earth field assignment, observes a Viking-like village in the Harz mountains. As Car-En secretly observes the Happdal villagers, she begins to see them as more than research subjects (especially Esper, a handsome bow-hunter). When Esper’s sister is taken by an otherworldly sword-wielding white-haired man, she can no longer stand by as a passive witness. Knowing the decision might end her career, she cuts off communication with her advisor and pursues the abductor into the mountains.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*In Every Dark Corner: Horror Stories*




  








*Evil lurks IN EVERY DARK CORNER...*
Horror, tragedy and comedy collide in the third diabolical collection of horror from Duncan Ralston, author of WOOM and Ghostland, featuring the stories:

Head - A hitman takes a flight with his latest victim's severed head in a bowling bag.

The Boats - A rich man takes a twisted form of revenge on the man sleeping with his wife.

Prick - A sentient appendage terrorizes an apartment complex.

The Burden - A scientist pushes much further than she should while researching a way to communicate with her father despite his debilitating disease.

The Passion of the Robertsons - A religious couple kidnap an atheist to teach him the true meaning of Christmas, no matter how hard he struggles.

Where the Monsters Live (a novella) - A father goes undercover in a sex offender colony seeking revenge on the man who abused his daughter.

Imaginary Monsters (a screenplay) - A psychologist moves to the small town of Dark Pines, where his patients' inner demons manifest as terrifying monsters in reality.

*Take an unforgettable journey into a world of nightmares. But be warned... you can't unsee what you'll find in the dark.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Awakened: A Novel *




  








*** #1 The Sunday Times bestseller

*** Publishers Weekly bestseller

"This book is no joke. Get ready to not sleep tonight. Awakened does exactly what it advertises. Scary amazing fun." -- Brad Meltzer, bestselling author of The Escape Artist.

“Awakened hits the high notes of Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child’s Relic and Scott Snyder’s The Wake [...] but its scope actually extends much further.” -- Kirkus

***

The star of truTV’s hit show Impractical Jokers—alongside veteran sci-fi and horror writer Darren Wearmouth—delivers a chilling and wickedly fun supernatural novel in the vein of The Strain, in which a beautiful new subway line in New York City unearths an ancient dark horror that threatens the city’s utter destruction and the balance of civilization itself.

After years of waiting, New York's newest subway line is finally ready, an express train that connects the city with the burgeoning communities across the Hudson River. The shining jewel of this state-of-the-art line is a breathtaking visitors’ pavilion beneath the river. Major dignitaries, including New York City’s Mayor and the President of the United States, are in attendance for the inaugural run, as the first train slowly pulls in.

Under the station’s bright ceiling lights, the shiny silver cars gleam. But as the train comes closer into view, a far different scene becomes visible.

All the train’s cars are empty.

All the cars’ interiors are drenched in blood.

As chaos descends, all those in the pavilion scramble to get out. But the horror is only beginning. High levels of deadly methane fill the tunnels. The structure begins to flood. For those who don’t drown, choke or spark an explosion, another terrifying danger awaits—the thing that killed all those people on the train. It’s out there…and it’s coming.

There's something living beneath New York City, and it's not happy we've woken it up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Grapes of Wrath *







The Pulitzer Prize-winning epic of the Great Depression, a book that galvanized—and sometimes outraged—millions of readers.

First published in 1939, Steinbeck’s Pulitzer Prize-winning epic of the Great Depression chronicles the Dust Bowl migration of the 1930s and tells the story of one Oklahoma farm family, the Joads—driven from their homestead and forced to travel west to the promised land of California. Out of their trials and their repeated collisions against the hard realities of an America divided into Haves and Have-Nots evolves a drama that is intensely human yet majestic in its scale and moral vision, elemental yet plainspoken, tragic but ultimately stirring in its human dignity. A portrait of the conflict between the powerful and the powerless, of one man’s fierce reaction to injustice, and of one woman’s stoical strength, the novel captures the horrors of the Great Depression and probes into the very nature of equality and justice in America. At once a naturalistic epic, captivity narrative, road novel, and transcendental gospel, Steinbeck’s powerful landmark novel is perhaps the most American of American Classics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sister Aimee: The Life of Aimee Semple McPherson (A Harvest Book) *








The true story of America’s first superstar evangelist that “fills a significant gap in the history of revivalism” (The New York Times Book Review).

Once she answered the divine calling, Aimee Semple McPherson rose fast from unfulfilled housewife in Rhode Island to “miracle woman”—the most enigmatic, pioneering, media-savvy Christian evangelist in the country. She preached up and down the United States, traveling in a 1912 Packard with her mother and her children—and without a man to fix flat tires. Her ministry was rolled out in tents, concert halls, boxing rings, and speakeasies. She prayed for the healing of hundreds of thousands of people, founded the Foursquare Church, and built a Pentecostal temple in Los Angeles of Hollywood-epic dimensions (Charlie Chaplin advised her on sets). But this is not just a story of McPherson’s cult of fame. It’s also the story about its price: exhaustion, insomnia, nervous breakdowns, sexual scandals, loneliness, and the notorious public disgrace that nearly destroyed her.

A “powerhouse biography of perhaps the most charismatic and controversial woman in modern religious history,” Sister Aimee is, above all, the life story of a unique woman, of the power of passion that rejects compromise, and a faith that would not be shaken (Kirkus Reviews).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The House at Helygen: An absolutely captivating historical mystery full of twists and dark secrets *




  








'Dark, disturbing and utterly compelling' LIZ FENWICK
'Haunting and skilfully crafted' PHOEBE WYNNE
'Mysterious, atmospheric and chilling' ANITA FRANK

A HOUSE CAN HOLD A THOUSAND SECRETS . . .

2019

When Henry Fox is found dead in his ancestral home in Cornwall, the police rule it a suicide, but his pregnant wife, Josie, believes it was murder. Desperate to make sense of Henry's death she embarks on a quest to learn the truth, all under the watchful eyes of Henry's overbearing mother. Josie soon finds herself wrestling against the dark history of Helygen House and ghosts from the past that refuse to stay buried.

1881

New bride Eliza arrives at Helygen House with high hopes for her marriage. Yet when she meets her new mother-in-law, an icy and forbidding woman, her dreams of a new life are dashed. And when Eliza starts to hear voices in the walls of the house, she begins to fear for her sanity and her life.

Can Josie piece together the past to make sense of her present, or will the secrets of Helygen House and its inhabitants forever remain a mystery?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Bodies in the Library (A First Edition Library Mystery Book 1) *




  








Hayley Burke's fresh start as the curator of The First Edition Society's library in Bath, England, is about to take a rotten turn in this charming new mystery series from USA Today bestselling author Marty Wingate.

Hayley Burke has landed a dream job. She is the new curator of Lady Georgiana Fowling's First Edition library. The library is kept at Middlebank House, a lovely Georgian home in Bath, England. Hayley lives on the premises and works with the finicky Glynis Woolgar, Lady Fowling's former secretary.

Mrs. Woolgar does not like Hayley's ideas to modernize The First Edition Society and bring in fresh blood. And she is not even aware of the fact that Hayley does not know the first thing about the Golden Age of Mysteries. Hayley is faking it till she makes it, and one of her plans to breathe new life into the Society is actually taking flight--an Agatha Christie fan fiction writers group is paying dues to meet up at Middlebank House.

But when one of the group is found dead in the venerable stacks of the library, Hayley has to catch the killer to save the Society and her new job.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tattoos and Clues: Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Mitzy Moon Mysteries Book 2) *




  








*A beachside stroll. A deadly discovery. Will this psychic sleuth swim or sink?*

Mitzy wishes she could turn a blind third-eye to her hit-or-miss powers. Instead, while taking her fiendish feline for a walk, they make a stomach-churning find on shore. Despite her loss of appetite, she can’t help but get a closer look at the unique ink etched into the corpse…

Before she can track down the killer, Mitzy must sweet-talk her way off the sexy sheriff’s suspect list. And once again her meddling Ghost-ma is dying to interfere with the case. But when the trail leads to dangerous smugglers who shoot first and don’t ask questions, she could end up in over her head…

Can Mitzy uncover the truth, or will hers be the next body to float to the surface?

Tattoos and Clues is the second book in the hilarious paranormal cozy mystery series, Mitzy Moon Mysteries. If you like snarky heroines, supernatural intrigue, and a dash of romance, then you’ll love Trixie Silvertale’s twisty whodunits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cards on the Table: Hercule Poirot Investigates *




  








In Agatha Christie’s classic mystery, Cards on the Table, the wily Hercule Poirot is on the case when a bridge night turns deadly

Mr. Shaitana is famous as a flamboyant party host. Nevertheless, he is a man of whom everybody is a little afraid. So when he boasts to Hercule Poirot that he considers murder an art form, the detective has some reservations about accepting a party invitation to view Shaitana’s “private collection.”

Indeed, what begins as an absorbing evening of bridge is to turn into a more dangerous game altogether.…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Track of the Cat (Anna Pigeon Mysteries Book 1) *




  








THE FIRST ANNA PIGEON NOVEL—WINNER OF THE AGATHA AWARD.

The fascinating hero of Nevada Barr’s award-winning series—park ranger Anna Pigeon—has brought an unyielding love of nature and sense of fair play to the mystery genre. Track of the Cat is the acclaimed novel that first introduced readers to Anna, as a woman looking for peace in the wilderness—and finding murder instead…

Patrolling the remote West Texas backcountry, Anna’s first job as a national park ranger is marred by violence she thought she had left behind: the brutal death of a fellow ranger. When the cause of death is chalked up to a mountain lion attack, Anna’s rage knows no bounds. It’s up to her to save the protected cats from the politics and prejudices of the locals—and prove the kill was the work of a species far less rare…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Winter's End (Winter Black FBI Mystery Series Book 9) *




  








*Sometimes, the beginning is the end.*

For thirteen years, FBI Special Agent Winter Black has been haunted by a man who performed heinous acts. Murdering her parents. Abducting her baby brother. Leaving her in a coma that changed her life forever.

For thirteen years, she’s suffered mentally and physically. Often doubted her sanity and ability to move forward to achieve her goal of bringing that brutal man down.

Thirteen years of regret. Of hope. Of fear. Of hate.

But now, the boy she longs for has transformed into a man she fears.

She has to face him. Catch him.

Maybe even kill him. Even if it means the end of her.

Winter’s End, the ninth book of Mary Stone’s gripping Winter Black Series, examines the intricate battle between love and hate. Right from wrong. Leaving you breathless and asking...what would you do?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deadly Pretender: The Double Life of David Miller *




  








A New York Times–bestselling author and former Los Angeles Times reporter’s account of a con artist and bigamist who resorts to murder to hide his double life.

David Miller had a dream job and a beautiful family. But one perfect life wasn’t enough. So he pretended to be an attorney, then a CIA agent. And he secretly married another woman. He juggled it all quite well—until the day his two wives found out about each other. Miller groped for ways to hold on to his finances and reputation. But when he tried using a gun to silence his second wife, his carefully constructed facade of power and wealth exploded.

In Deadly Pretender, New York Times–bestselling author Karen Kingsbury dives into the tangled world of deceit, greed, and lust to reveal what drove a seemingly upright citizen to live a double life, and then, to commit the unthinkable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Last to Die (with bonus short story John Doe): A Rizzoli & Isles Novel*




  








INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER

For the second time in his short life, fourteen-year-old Teddy Clock has survived a massacre. Orphaned once more when his foster family is murdered, the traumatized teenager has nowhere to turn—until the Boston PD puts Detective Jane Rizzoli on the case. Jane spirits Teddy to the exclusive Evensong boarding school, a sanctuary where young victims of violent crime learn vital skills of survival. But even behind locked gates, Jane fears that Evensong’s benefactors aren’t the only ones watching. And when she learns of two other students whose pasts bear a shocking resemblance to Teddy’s, it becomes chillingly clear that a circling predator has more than one victim in mind. Joining forces with medical examiner Maura Isles, Jane races to stop an obsessed killer’s twisted quest—before an unspeakable secret dooms the children’s fate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Confessions on the 7:45: A Novel*




  








COMING TO NETFLIX

“Intricate and nuanced—on par with the best top-flight psychological suspense.” —L.A. Times

INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER

From master of suspense Lisa Unger comes a riveting thriller about a chance encounter that unravels a stunning web of lies.

Selena Murphy is commuting home on the train when she strikes up a conversation with a beautiful stranger in the next seat. The woman introduces herself as Martha and soon confesses that she’s been stuck in an affair with her boss. Selena, in turn, confesses that she suspects her husband is sleeping with the nanny. When the train arrives at Selena’s station, the two women part ways, presumably never to meet again.

Then the nanny disappears.

As Selena is pulled into the mystery of what happened, and as the fractures in her marriage grow deeper, she begins to wonder, who was Martha really? But she is hardly prepared for what she’ll discover…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Uninvited (Krewe of Hunters Book 8 ) *




  








Rediscover book 9 of New York Times bestselling author Heather Graham’s Krewe of Hunters series. The Krewe of Hunters must find the ghosts of Philadelphia’s past before another murder takes place.

1777: In the throes of the Revolutionary War, Landon Mansion is commandeered by British Lord “Butcher” Bedford. He stabs Lucy Tarleton — who spurned his king and his love — leaving her to die in her father’s arms. Now: After the day’s final tour, docent Allison Leigh makes her rounds while locking up…and finds a colleague slumped over Bedford’s desk, impaled on his own replica bayonet.

Resident ghosts may be the stock-in-trade of stately Philadelphia homes, but Allison — a noted historian — is indignant at the prospect of “ghost hunters” investigating this apparent murder. Agent Tyler Montague knows his hauntings and his history. But while Allison is skeptical of the newcomer, a second mysterious murder occurs. Has “Butcher” Bedford resurfaced? Or is there another malevolent force at work in Landon Mansion? Wary, yet deeply attracted, Allison has to trust in Tyler and work with him to discover just what uninvited guest — dead or alive — has taken over the house. Or their lives could become history!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No Mercy (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 1) *




  








When those inside the corridors of power need help outside the law, they know who to call. Jonathan Grave, covert rescue specialist, always gets results.No names. No feds. No trace evidence.

When an Indiana college student is abducted, Jonathan and his team of ace operatives unravel a deadly scheme the government wants ignored. Someone wants to control a devastating secret. Someone rich, powerful, and willing to kill anyone to get it. Even the people Jonathan loves most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*High Treason (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 5) *




  








When the First Lady is kidnapped, a rescue specialist discovers her secrets—and a deadly conspiracy—in a thriller by the New York Times bestselling author.

First Lady Anna Darmond’s penchant for late night parties in South East D.C. is a harmless open secret—until she’s kidnapped out from under the noses of her Secret Service agents in a bloody gunfight. It's an unthinkable crime that, if revealed, could cause public panic. That’s why hostage rescue specialist Jonathan Grave and his team must operate in absolute secrecy.

But Grave soon realizes that, extraordinary as it is, the mission is not all it seems. There are shadows in Mrs. Darmond's past, cracks in the presidential marriage—and leaks in the country's critical shields of security. As Grave tracks the missing First Lady through a labyrinth of lies and murder, he confronts a traitor at the highest level of Washington power—and a devastating scheme to bring a nation to its knees.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Against All Enemies (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 7) *




  








In this award-winning thriller by the New York Times bestselling author, a rescue specialist out to save a fellow vet uncovers an explosive conspiracy.

Hostage rescue specialist Jonathan Grave doesn’t surprise easily. But he finds it hard to believe that a fellow combat vet has gone rogue, killing American agents and leaking sensitive intel to hostile foreign interests. With black ops assassins on the trail of his old friend, Grave sets out to get to him first…and finds far more than he bargained for.

Catching up with the wily operative puts Grave on the trail of a dangerous and far-reaching conspiracy. Worst of all, the unthinkable tragedy at its center is in-motion. Now Grave and his elite team of specialists must expose a deadly high-level secret —and do it in time to avert a catastrophe of historic proportions.

An International Thriller Writers Award Winner


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Friendly Fire (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 8 ) *




  








It begins with a shocking act of vengeance. Barista Ethan Falk chases a customer into the parking lot and kills him. He tells police that years ago the older man abducted and tortured him. Then Ethan's story takes an even stranger turn: he says he was rescued by a guy named Scorpion. Of course, there is no record of either the kidnapping or the rescue, because Scorpion--Jonathan Grave--operates outside the law and leaves no evidence.

As Grave struggles to find a way to defend his former precious cargo without blowing his cover, he learns the dead man has secrets that trace to an ongoing terrorist plot against the heart of America. It's up to Grave and his team to stop it. But first they must rescue Ethan Falk--a second time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Total Mayhem (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 11) *




  








In bestselling author John Gilstrap’s ticking time bomb of a thriller, freelance operative Jonathan Grave penetrates a terrorist cell to stop the detonation of total mayhem on home ground . . .

America is under fire. One by one, simultaneous terror attacks have left the country reeling. The perpetrators are former Special Forces operatives working for ISIS. Jonathan Grave and his team are called to go undercover and eliminate the traitors. No need to collect intel. No need for arrest. Wipe them out—and get out.

The assaults are rehearsals for extreme disaster. A plot codenamed Retribution. One terrorist is willing to talk—for a price. Grave’s only resort is to slip into a dark web where everything can be exposed. Where the rules of engagement do not hold. The bombs have been set and Grave is the one being hunted. Unless he can save himself first, a terrorist plot of unimaginable scope will become history’s deadliest disaster . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hellfire (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 12) *




  








“A great hero, a really exciting series.” —Joseph Finder

For hostage rescue specialist Jonathan Grave, every mission is a matter of life or death. But he faces his most personal challenge yet when two boys are abducted while being driven to Resurrection House, the school Jonathan founded as a sanctuary for children of incarcerated parents. The boys were entrusted to Jonathan’s care. Now they’re missing. It’s time to fight fire with fire . . .

The boys’ mom, Connie Kendall, is awaiting trial on drug smuggling charges. Prosecutors want her to testify against the brutal Cortez Cartel to help bring down their ruthless operations. If she cooperates, she’ll get an easier sentence. But with her kids in the grip of the cartel, her lips are sealed.

As Jonathan and his team of skilled operatives close in on the kidnappers, they realize that their enemies aren’t just hell-bent on selling drugs. Rival factions have even deadlier agendas. The clock is ticking on an attack that could kill thousands in a single breath. And it’s almost zero
hour . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Stealth Attack: An Exciting & Page-Turning Kidnapping Thriller (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 13)*




  








An electrifying new novel from the bestselling author of Crimson Phoenix, perfect for fans of Vince Flynn and Brad Thor! Black Ops veteran Jonathan Grave is back and pursuing two missing American teens kidnapped and hidden in Mexico’s dark underworld…where he finds himself caught in the center of a vendetta he never expected.

A BookBub Top Thriller of Summer

El Paso, Texas, is a battleground. It’s an open market for Mexican drug cartels to sell their wares. It’s also a destination for teens looking for fun. Venice Alexander’s fourteen-year-old son Roman was there on a school trip. Now, he and a fellow student have vanished without a trace.

Assuming the kidnapping is retaliation for his past incursions against Mexico’s crime syndicates, Jonathan Grave leads his covert operatives to rescue their teammate’s son. But the trail Jonathan follows leads him down unexpected paths where he ends up in the crossfire of a deadly vendetta…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bounty Hunter Jonathan (Western Frontier Justice War) *




  








Jonathan Kettleman is an honorable bounty hunter who keeps himself busy with his work after the death of his wife. Each job is simple. All he does is bring in the outlaw and get paid.

That is until the wealthiest woman in the state, Elizabeth Darton, shows up on the doorstep of the sheriff’s office. She begs the law to bring her daughter back to her. Isabella Darton is taken by one of the most notorious outlaws in the state. His name is Chester Dawson… and he wanted money.

The stakes are higher than ever as Jonathan sets out on a journey to bring Isabella back to her mother, in the midst of a conflict between the natives and the government.

Chester is on bad terms with the natives because of the relentless trespassing on their land. This is bound to make Jonathan’s job even harder as he attempts to keep the peace between both sides while trying to bring Isabella back home.

Note: Each novel in the Western Frontier Justice War series is a standalone story that can be read out of order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Oregon Chase (Western Frontier Justice War) *




  








Trip Waller is the best bounty hunter Oregon has to offer. He strives to keep the little town of Sumpter safe from outlaws during the period of constant conflict between the Indians and the government.

The love of his life is native woman Keema, and Trip feels that their relationship is blossoming into something beautiful.

One day, Keema’s people are attacked by Christopher Long and his gang. Long previously worked for the government before being suspended from his duties due to his hate for the natives and his violent nature. Nobody expects Long to take matters into his own hands and massacre countless natives.

When Keema’s chief and many of her own are killed, she sets out on a journey to avenge her people. And who better to help her than the most admired bounty hunter?

Together, Trip and Keema have to cross the Oregon and chase down Long and his gang. Long will have to answer to all of the damage he has caused. But will this finally bring about peace between Indians and white people?

Note: Each novel in the Western Frontier Justice War series is a standalone story that can be read out of order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Max Wilkins (Western Frontier Justice War) *




  








A young man, Max Wilkins at just 18 years old, lost both of his parents when an outlaw ruthlessly murdered them in broad daylight.

Max knows the outlaw to be Shane Richards, who is part of a villainous gang that the law has not yet managed to subdue. Max has no other choice but to take matters into his own hands and hunt for his parents’ killer without the help of the law.

As he journeys across Oregon state and arrives in the town of Granite, Max is sweep off his feet by a local nurse, Alice. The widow is concerned for Max and thinks he is in danger to go after Shane.

In an encounter with Shane, the gang manages to kidnap Alice, forcing Max to make his final move to bring Shane to justice, and to move forward to settle into a new life with Alice.

Note: Each novel in the Western Frontier Justice War series is a standalone story that can be read out of order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Yellowstone Hellfire: A Disaster Thriller (The Yellowstone Series Book 1) *




  








⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐All titles in the Yellowstone Series are discounted for a limited time.⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
Yellowstone is controlled by nature.
Its beauty is breathless and tranquil.
Crystal clear streams flow.
Buffalo roam freely.
It's what's happening beneath that will bring HELLFIRE!

"Edge of the seat thrilling!"

The Yellowstone Series, an Amazon Charts bestselling disaster thriller from international best-selling author, Bobby Akart, takes the reader on a thrill ride as a cataclysmic event of extinction level proportions ticks away like a time bomb, awaiting its moment. Millions of people visit the Yellowstone National Park every year blissfully unaware they are on top of the greatest killer man has ever known - the Yellowstone Supervolcano.

"Akart writes so eloquently that you forget you are reading a story. You are in the book ... running from the volcano, fearing for your life."

Beneath this primal allure simmers a catastrophic threat. A caldera the size of Mount Everest, created hundreds of thousand of years ago, which holds back super-heated magma, rising and falling, looking for release. Scientists agree.

"Bobby Akart is a master at creating disaster scenarios."

The eruption of the Yellowstone supervolcano is overdue for an eruption. Events have been set into motion that lit the fuse of the greatest disaster mankind has ever known.

Is it going to happen? Yes.

Do we know when? Anytime, or not within our lifetime, hopefully.
But if it does ... The eruption of the Yellowstone supervolcano will be more than a spectacle to grab our attention. It will be the end of the world as we know it.

ABOUT THE YELLOWSTONE SERIES

Volcanoes are the Earth's way of letting off steam. While most people look at volcanic eruptions as natural disasters, the fact of the matter is, without them, the Earth would explode. Deep beneath the surface of the planet, excess heat builds up, finding a way to vent. Like an overcrowded bus on a hot summer day, the overheated magma stews in its own madness, allowing pent-up frustrations to boil over, until it releases its fury - its HELLFIRE - upon the world above.

Yellowstone is the most potentially explosive, violent, deadly, active volcano on our planet and scientists agree, a catastrophic eruption is inevitable. Yellowstone is extraordinary in its potential and is quite simply, Earth's greatest killer. You've been warned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Yellowstone Inferno: A Disaster Thriller (The Yellowstone Series Book 2) *




  








Civilization exists by geologic consent, subject to change without notice.
The land beneath Yellowstone's caldera is hot.
Huffing and puffing. Moving, stretching and bulging.
Everything has a boiling point. Yellowstone has reached the point of no return.

"Take some deep breaths before you start this one, because you will need the extra oxygen."

The Yellowstone Series, a disaster thriller from international bestselling author, Bobby Akart, takes the reader on a thrill ride as a cataclysmic event of extinction level proportions ticks away like a time bomb, awaiting its moment. Millions of people visit the Yellowstone National Park every year blissfully unaware they are on top of the greatest killer man has ever known - the Yellowstone Supervolcano.

"Be it prophesy or good story telling, the author has once again brought us a masterpiece of horror.".

Volcanoes are the Earth's way of letting off steam. Deep beneath the surface of the planet, excess heat builds up, and it seeks a way to vent. Like an overcrowded bus on a sweltering summer day, the overheated magma stews in its own madness, eventually allowing pent-up frustrations to boil over until it releases its fury - its Inferno - upon the world above.

Yellowstone is not an ordinary volcano. It is an extraordinary killer that will show itself in due time.

The eruption of the Yellowstone supervolcano will be more than a spectacle to grab our attention. It will be the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Yellowstone Fallout: A Disaster Thriller (The Yellowstone Series Book 3) *




  








Yellowstone was not an ordinary volcano.
It was a cannon of immense size, equal in destructive capability to all of mankind's nuclear weapons - combined.
It was quite frankly, Earth's greatest killer.

The Yellowstone Series, a natural disaster thriller from international best-selling author, Bobby Akart, takes the reader on a thrill ride as a cataclysmic event of extinction level proportions ticks away like a time bomb, awaiting its moment. Millions of people visit the Yellowstone National Park every year blissfully unaware they are on top of the greatest killer man has ever known - the Yellowstone super volcano.

"Only Akart can weave a story that begins so calm, so normal and before you know it, you are at the end of the book with your pulse pounding in your chest and your mind screaming for more!."

Modern man had studied the eruption and aftermath of volcanos on our planet for two centuries, but in the past one hundred years, scientific equipment allowed them to predict the environmental impact. When assessing the fallout of the fourth major eruption of the Yellowstone Supervolcano, the prediction models were wrong.

"Bobby Akart is a tried and true master storyteller."

No part of our planet will be left untouched by the fallout. Those who weren't incinerated by the eruption will be poisoned by the gas or succumb to the ash mixing with the fluids within their bodies. For those lucky enough to survive the direct effects of the eruption, they were subject to starvation and dysentery as the ash fallout created a volcanic winter.

And then, there was the threat of their fellow man.

Know this. The eruption of the Yellowstone supervolcano will be more than a spectacle to grab our attention. It will be the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Yellowstone Survival: A Disaster Thriller (The Yellowstone Series Book 4) *




  








Our world has ended five times.
It's been fried, and then frozen.
Gassed with poison; smothered with ash; and bombarded from space.
Extinction is the rule. Survival is the exception.

The Yellowstone Series, a natural disaster thriller from international bestselling author, Bobby Akart, takes the reader on a thrill ride as a cataclysmic event of extinction level proportions ticks away like a time bomb, awaiting its moment. Millions of people visit the Yellowstone National Park every year blissfully unaware they are on top of the greatest killer man has ever known - the Yellowstone Supervolcano.

Mankind had lived in the very shadows of the Earth's volcanoes for centuries. Even with advanced technology issuing warnings of the potentially catastrophic impact of volcanic activity, we built homes and businesses nearby; boarded tour buses to visit them; and failed to plan for the volcanic winter that necessarily resulted for the eruption of the largest among the - the Yellowstone Supervolcano.

Following the eruption of Yellowstone, resources were scarce and the battle for survival began as man faced off against man for water, food, and medical attention. If Earth's greatest killer didn't take your life directly, it did so indirectly through starvation and dehydration.

Those who remained fought amongst themselves to survive.

Know this. The eruption of the Yellowstone Supervolcano will be more than a spectacle to grab our attention. It will be the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Sword of Allah: A Tom Wilkes Novel 2 *




  








In Papua New Guinea, primitive highlanders are armed with AK-47s...

In the Persian Gulf, a fishing boat has a sinister cargo...

At a luxury hotel in Manila, an Australian 'financial planner' has a rendezvous with men on the World's Most Wanted list...

In Israel's West Bank, the unwinnable war continues to rage...

And in Canberra, top intelligence and police specialists assemble to find out why terrorists from either side of the world are joining forces in Australia's back yard.

Present is Sergeant Tom Wilkes of the Australian Special Air Service Regiment, who is called on to spearhead the action team to fight the latest extremist menace. Wilkes and his team will have to join forces with the CIA to defeat a plan more monstrous than anyone–even the experts–could have foretold.

Gripping, intelligent and terrifying, Sword of Allah is the ultimate thriller for the post September 11 world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Kings & Queens of Great Britain: Every Question Answered *




  








From the House of Wessex to the House of Windsor, follow the pageant of personalities that have made Great Britain what it is today.

Fascinating biographies of the British monarchs from the time of Roman Brittania to present day answer your every question about the country’s aristocracy. Details of the kings’ and queens’ personalities are the focus, with a timeline across the bottom relating the major events of their reigns. Also included is a section devoted to royal edicts. All the Edwards, Richards, Henrys, and Williams are represented—along with outstanding personalities such as Lady Jane Grey and Oliver Cromwell—a king in all but name. This is essential reading for all Anglophiles, so brew a pot of tea and dig into the history!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Whiskey Tango Foxtrot: The Real Language of the Modern American Military*








An Alpha-to-Zulu guide to the complex and colorful slang used by the United States armed forces.

Soldiers, sailors, marines, and airmen have over centuries come up with words, phrases, and acronyms to express everything from raw emotion to complex technology. The military is both a distinctive way of life and a community—one with a language of its own.

With this book, you can get a command of the lingo and what it means—from mating mosquitoes to gadget to panty raid, as well as some less delicate entries. You’ll also discover the military roots of words and expressions that have made their way into civilian language, like attaboy and hotdog.

Whether you’re interested in military life or the quirks of American language, Whiskey Tango Foxtrot is a fascinating tour.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Escape from Arnhem: A Glider Pilot's Story *




  







This is the remarkable true story of a young army glider pilots experience of the last days in the defense of Arnhem Bridge, his eventual capture and then escape to be adopted by the Resistance, the hair-raising journey through occupied Europe and his eventual return to the UK. After capture Freeman was first taken to Apeldoorn where he was hospitalized, claiming shell-shock. Although quite sane, he feigned trauma with escape in mind, until being punished for aiding the escape of four Allied inmates. Then he was put on a train bound for Germany, from this he escaped and eventually made contact with the Dutch underground. He is given civilian cloths and a bicycle and rides overnight to Barnveld where he stays with a schoolmaster and church organist. Then another cycle ride to a farm where he sleeps in the hayloft and finally still on his bike, he rides through the German front lines. He eventually is returned to RAF Broadwell by Dakota to resume his part in the war, from capture to freedom within a month. The text is interspersed with flashbacks to the authors childhood and early training, capturing the true spirit of a typical modest and yet outstandingly brave young man of the wartime era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Spitfire Smiths: A Unique Story of Brothers in Arms *







A posthumous autobiography, culled from a partial manuscript and notes, by Canada’s World War II fighter ace and his equally heroic brother.

In late 2001 Rod Smith died tragically at his own hand, leaving behind a part-written autobiography and many notes. His friend, the historian Christopher Shores, took on the task of seeking to complete the story as nearly as possible to how he believed Rod had wished it to be.

Rod and his brother Jerry both became Spitfire pilots during World War II, leaving their home in Canada only to find themselves—purely by chance—serving together in the defense of Malta during 1942. Jerry had already gained some fame as the first pilot ever to land a Spitfire on an aircraft carrier. Both showed immediate promise as fighter pilots, but by the end of that year Jerry was dead—last seen chasing a German bomber out to sea—while Rod had become an “ace” and would receive the D.F.C.

Two years later, serving as a squadron commander in Western Europe, he claimed six Messerschmitts down within a single week, and was involved in the shooting down of the first German jet aircraft to fall to British Commonwealth fighters. He ended the war as one of Canada’s highest scoring aces, with more than 13 victories to his credit. After the war, he qualified as both an aeronautical engineer and a barrister. His untimely death was a great loss not only to his family and friends, but to the wider world of aviation history as well.

This book, containing many diary entries from each of the brothers, is a testament to them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/15/22.

Currently $2.

*The Peenemünde Raid: The Night of 17–18 August 1943 *




  








The author of The First Day on the Somme recounts Operation Hydra, the British bombing on a Nazi army research center during World War II.

On the night of August 17-18, 1943, RAF Bomber Command attacked a remote research establishment on the German Baltic coast. The site was Peenemunde, where Hitler’s scientists were developing both the V-1 flying bomb and the V-2 rocket whose destructive powers could have swung the course of the war. The raid was meticulously planned, and hopes were high. But the night sky was so cloudless that the British bombers presented an easy target for German night fighters, and over 40 were lost. Martin Middlebrook draws on the memories of over 400 people involved in the dramatic events on that night: RAF and Luftwaffe aircrew, German personnel at the research site, and foreign laborers who had been forced to work there. The result is a truly compelling account of this hazardous attempt to disrupt Hitler’s V-weapons program.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/16/22.

Currently $1.

*Integration (Ghost Marines Book 1)*




  








2018 Dragon Award Finalist for Best Military Science Fiction or Fantasy Novel

Human slavers attack. Despite trying to fight back, there is nothing the young Leefe can do to save his family and friends. But he doesn't have to. The Imperial Marines arrive in the nick of time, and they hate slavers. Three tri-years later, when the new emperor issues a proclamation to integrate the imperial military with non-human citizens, Leefe is among the first to volunteer.

Integration to resurrect the empire as a force for good is challenged by centuries of prejudice against the "dung races." Leefe and the other Wyntonans only want to prove their worth and fight for the empire, but their greatest battles are closer to home.

With threats to the empire from both within and without, this grand experiment has the potential to save it . . . or tear it apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Krimson Run: A Galactic Race for Justice (Krimson Empire Book 1)*




  








The Federation will make you pay for your crimes, even the fake ones.

Tony, a spy from a rival star system who is the scion of a galactic crime family. Quinn, falsely accused former military betrayed by her husband. A conspiracy that intertwines their lives.

Where did the government go wrong? When they separated Quinn from her kids. She vowed to do whatever it would take to find them and rescue them.

They should have let her. Instead, they made her fight. Now Quinn and Tony will make the Federation wish it had taken the easy option.

Quinn’s escape starts today. Tomorrow will have to take care of itself.

Get Krimson Run now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*When One Door Closes (Stellar Heritage Book 4) *




  








The epic conclusion to Bob Mauldin's best-selling Stellar Heritage series!

With the human-Shiravan treaty on the line, Kitty Hawke must violently end a mutiny aboard one of her ships. Afterwards, she leaves Shiravi, bound for Earth after being away for two years. Marsha Kane replaces Kitty as the head of the human fleet in Shiravan space, but she has her own plans on how to end the war with the Garmon, formerly called the Korvil.

Meanwhile, the humans and Shiravan take the fight to the Garmon, destroying their ships and decimating their worlds, and it seems as if the war is nearing its end. But things take a turn for the worse when the Garmon upgrade their technology and stage a massive attack on Shiravi, destroying the Matriarch's home and taking many lives.

Amidst all the chaos, the Terran Alliance solidifies its foothold in space and then looks to the next step—the colonization of other worlds. Kitty and Simon's dream of exploring the unknown seems more distant now than ever as they struggle to survive. But they know how the old saying goes—when one door closes… another opens.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Long Black (The Black Chronicles Book 1) *




  








Morgan always assumed that if she could survive growing up in the mines of Planet Hillman – feared for its brutal conditions and gravity twice that of Earth – she could survive anything.

That was before she became a starship mechanic. Now she has to contend with hostile bosses, faulty equipment, and even taking care of her friend’s little girl. Once pirates show up, it’s a wonder she can get any work done at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Black Holiday (The Black Chronicles Book 2) *




  







Morgan has finally made it, earning an officer’s slot on S.T.E.V.E., the ancient flagship of the Takiyama Merchant House. She’s survived so much to get here, and isn’t about to let lingering nightmares over those events stop her now. That said, even the toughest mechanics need down time. Grudgingly taking some shore leave, Morgan goes to visit the estate of her friend Emily, Baroness Novan. What she doesn’t know is that the first steps towards interstellar war have already been taken by the homeworld she escaped, and important leaders – including Emily – are targeted for Assassination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Running Black (The Black Chronicles Book 3)*




  








An explosion is only the beginning of her problems…

Morgan is finally back to work, having returned from her disastrous attempt at a vacation just in time to watch an accident cause a massive explosion on one of the other freighters.

With the damaged ship out of commission it is up to the crew of STEVE – Morgan included – to frantically get the cargo transferred and depart more than a month ahead of schedule. But what Morgan doesn’t know is that the assassination attempts were only the beginning.

Missed maintenance isn’t the only, or worst, danger lurking out in the black.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Black Salvage (The Black Chronicles Book 4) *




  








Morgan and the crew of STEVE have captured the pirates’ command ship, but can they keep it?

After a harrowing battle on the mining station and in the Black they won an incredibly valuable prize – an armed starship that, once repaired, is capable of subspace jumps without a gate. All Morgan and her skeleton crew need do is make the long journey home and they will be rewarded handsomely.

Unfortunately, not all the pirates are accounted for, and their nimble frigates are still out there somewhere, plotting to take back what Morgan rightfully commandeered…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Contagion: Book One of the Viral Apocalypse Series *




  








This is the way the world ends. Not with a bang but a scream.

In the remote mountains of northern Alaska, Dr. Riley Middleton and her team of archeologists discover a burial site containing mummified remains dating to the last ice age. None of them notice the warning carved into the entrance or realize that the tomb had been deliberately sealed from the outside until they’ve already released a virus that turns ordinary people into murderous monsters. But there’s something even more terrifying inside...something ancient...something unspeakably evil.

Meanwhile, strange events are happening all across the country. A young girl in Washington begins drawing pictures of crime scenes, including details she can’t possibly know. In Maryland, a researcher finds the physiological cause of psychopathy in the brain of a mass murderer. A college student in New York develops precognitive abilities. In Michigan, a federal agent collars a serial killer whose murders continue unabated. And an anthropology professor in Massachusetts notices graffiti featuring the same cryptic designs that the Anasazi left on the walls of their abandoned cliff dwellings.

Once the deadly contagion reaches the contiguous United States, it spreads like wildfire through the population centers. With the infected running rampant through the streets, killing everyone in their way, a Hopi elder sets out from the Arizona desert to gather the survivors for a final battle that will determine the fate of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Drop Dead (Tess Skye Book 1) *




  








I just woke up in a motel.
I have no idea who I am or how I got here.
But I do know three things.

There's a body on the floor...and one in the bathtub.

There's a bullet in my shoulder. And it hurts. Bad.

And there's a vampire warlock right outside the door. And he's coming to finish the job.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mummy or Ramses the Damned: A Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Ramses the Great returns in this “darkly magical” (USA Today) novel from bestselling author Anne Rice

“The reader is held captive and, ultimately, seduced.”—San Francisco Chronicle

Ramses the Great lives!

But having drunk the elixer of live, he is now Ramses the Damned, doomed forever to wander the earth, desperate to quell hungers that can never be satisfied—for food, for wine, for women.

Reawakened in opulent Edwardian London, he becomes Dr. Ramsey, expert in Egyptology. He also becomes the close companion of voluptuous, adventurous Julie Stratford, heiress to a vast shipping fortune and the center of a group of jaded aristocrats with appetites of their own to appease.

But the pleasures Ramses enjoys with Julie cannot soothe him. Searing memories of his last reawakening, at the behest of Cleopatra, his beloved Queen of Egypt, burn in his immortal soul. And though he is immortal, he is still all too human. His intense longings for his great love, undiminished over the centuries, will force him to commit an act that will place everyone around him in the gravest danger. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Old In Art School: A Memoir of Starting Over *




  








A New York Times Book Review Editor’s Choice
A San Francisco Chronicle Best Book of the Year
Finalist for the National Book Critics Circle Award

This memoir of one woman’s late-in-life career change is “a smart, funny and compelling case for going after your heart’s desires, no matter your age” (Essence)

Following her retirement from Princeton University, celebrated historian Dr. Nell Irvin Painter surprised everyone in her life by returning to school—in her sixties—to earn a BFA and MFA in painting. In Old in Art School, she travels from her beloved Newark to the prestigious Rhode Island School of Design; finds meaning in the artists she loves, even as she comes to understand how they may be undervalued; and struggles with the unstable balance between the pursuit of art and the inevitable, sometimes painful demands of a life fully lived.

How are women and artists seen and judged by their age, looks, and race? What does it mean when someone says, “You will never be an artist”? Who defines what an artist is and all that goes with such an identity, and how are these ideas tied to our shared conceptions of beauty, value, and difference?

Bringing to bear incisive insights from two careers, Painter weaves a frank, funny, and often surprising tale of her move from academia to art in this “glorious achievement—bighearted and critical, insightful and entertaining. This book is a cup of courage for everyone who wants to change their lives” (Tayari Jones, author of An American Marriage).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wind Chill: The Many Secrets of Ursula's Irish Stew (The Derry Women Series Book 12) *




  








Even Ursula is shocked when she discovers the secret of her Irish stew. But just what is that secret...?

At the height of the Cold War, St. Patrick’s Day is swiftly approaching the US Naval air base perched on the lava fields of Iceland. Derry woman Ursula has never given her stew recipe much thought, but when she and her best mate Reenie are roped into serving it to the troops, she has no idea of the uproar it will cause...to her marriage, her family, her friendship with Reenie, and maybe even to national security.

Two spirited women fight off adversary from all angles in this darkly humorous tale of different worlds colliding.

NEW! Listen to the music in the book while you read! Check out the exciting soundtrack to Wind Chill on Spotify.

Although this novel is part of the DERRY WOMEN SERIES, it's a complete story and can be enjoyed without having read the previous books.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Carnegie's Maid: A Novel *




  








The USA Today Bestseller

From the bestselling author of The Only Woman in the Room comes a mesmerizing tale of historical fiction that asks what kind of woman could have inspired an American dynasty.

Clara Kelley is not who they think she is. She's not the experienced Irish maid who was hired to work in one of Pittsburgh's grandest households. She's a poor farmer's daughter with nowhere to go and nothing in her pockets. But the woman who shares her name has vanished, and assuming her identity just might get Clara some money to send back home.

Clara must rely on resolve as strong as the steel Pittsburgh is becoming famous for and an uncanny understanding of business, attributes that quickly gain her Carnegie's trust. But she still can't let her guard down, not even when Andrew becomes something more than an employer. Revealing her past might ruin her future—and her family's.

With captivating insight and heart, Carnegie's Maid is a book of fascinating 19th century historical fiction. Discover the story of one brilliant woman who may have spurred Andrew Carnegie's transformation from ruthless industrialist to the world's first true philanthropist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*All That Glitters: Anna Wintour, Tina Brown, and the Rivalry Inside America's Richest Media Empire *




  








From the Bestselling Author and Television Producer of Masters of Sex, a True Story ofthe Intrigue and Infighting of Condé Nast, Anna Wintour, S. I. Newhouse Jr., and Tina Brown, and Optioned by Sony Television Productions

Inside the Condé Nast magazine world run by billionaire S. I. Newhouse Jr., Anna Wintour and Tina Brown were bold and talented British women who fought their way to the top of this male-dominated American industry driven by greed and betrayal.

Wintour became an icon of fashion and New York’s high society, while Brown helped define the intersection of literary culture and Hollywood celebrity. They jockeyed for power in the hypercompetitive “off with their heads” atmosphere set up by Newhouse and his longtime creative guru Alex Liberman, two men who for years controlled the glossy Condé Nast magazines that dictated how women should look, dress, and feel. In turning this world upside down, Wintour and Brown challenged the old rules and made Newhouse’s company internationally famous. Ultimately, one of them won in their fascinating struggle for fame and fortune during the height of New York’s gilded age of print—a time before the internet, before 9/11, when the Reagans ruled the White House and Donald Trump was a mere local developer featured on the cover of Newhouse’s publications. This book traces the careers of Wintour and Brown and shows how they and the Condé Nast media empire were major media enablers in the rise of Donald Trump and Hollywood mogul Harvey Weinstein.

At its heart, All That Glitters is a parable about the changes in America’s media, where corruption and easy compromises are sprinkled with glitter, power, and glory. Originally titled Newhouse, this revised and updated edition, with a new introduction and afterword, won the 1994 Frank Luther Mott Award for best researched media book of the year.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Black Earth: A Journey Through Russia After the Fall *




  








"That Black Earth is an extraordinary work is, for anyone who has known Russia, beyond question."—George Kennan


"A compassionate glimpse into the extremes where the new Russia meets the old," writes Robert Legvold (Foreign Affairs) about Andrew Meier's enthralling new work. Journeying across a resurgent and reputedly free land, Meier has produced a virtuosic mix of nuanced history, lyric travelogue, and unflinching reportage. Throughout, Meier captures the country's present limbo—a land rich in potential but on the brink of staggering back into tyranny—in an account that is by turns heartrending and celebratory, comic and terrifying. 

A 2003 New York Public Library Book to Remember. "Black Earth is the best investigation of post-Soviet Russia since David Remnick's Resurrection. Andrew Meier is a truly penetrating eyewitness."—Robert Conquest, author of The Great Terror; "If President Bush were to read only the chapters regarding Chechnya in Meier's Black Earth, he would gain a priceless education about Putin's Russia."—Zbigniew Brzezinski

"Even after the fall of Communism, most American reporting on Russia often goes no further than who's in and who's out in the Kremlin and the business oligarchy. Andrew Meier's Russia reaches far beyond . . . this Russia is one where, as Meier says, history has a hard time hiding. Readers could not easily find a livelier or more insightful guide."—Adam Hochschild, author of King Leopold's Ghost and The Unquiet Ghost:

Russians Remember Stalin "From the pointless war in Chechnya to the wild, exhilarating, and dispiriting East and the rise of Vladimir Putin, the former KGB officer—it's all here in great detail, written in the layers the story deserves, with insight, passion, and genuine affection."—Michael Specter, staff writer, The New Yorker; co-chief, The New York Times Moscow Bureau, 1995-98.

"[Meier's] knowledge of the country and his abiding love for its people stands out on every page of this book....But it is his linguistic fluency, in particular, which enables Mr. Meier to dig so deeply into Russia's black earth."—The Economist "A wonderful travelogue that depicts the Russian people yet again trying to build a new life without really changing their old one."—William Taubman, The New York Times Book Review.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Witches of Wormwood Mysteries: Books 1 - 5 *




  








A thrilling and funny supernatural mystery series, packed with magic, cats, and murder! Perfect for fans of Stephanie Plum, Agatha Raisin, Sabrina, and Supernatural.

*Not many people move to Wormwood.

The witches aren’t welcoming.

The fortunetellers are frauds.

And the recent murder is only going to make things worse.*

Hazel Salem just wanted a story for her magazine. Instead, she finds herself at the centre of an investigation that’s about to turn into a witch hunt.

If someone doesn’t solve this murder - and fast - it will be out of the cauldron and into the fire for Wormwood’s witches.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Poppy Peters Mysteries: Pastry School Perils *




  








★★★★★ "This book was AMAZING!!"
★★★★★ "One of my all time favorites!"
★★★★★ "With so many twists and turns, I couldn't put it down!"
★★★★★ "I LOVE THE BOOKS."

A slice of southern charm and murder à la mode. A deliciously dangerous series from USA Today bestselling author A. GARDNER!

A sudden midlife crisis leads Poppy across the country to a charming, yet deadly, pastry school in the heart of southern Georgia.

Gathering the courage to follow in her grandmother’s footsteps, Poppy tosses her fear of carbs and soggy pastry bottoms aside and dives head first into learning the art of pastry. But she has her work cut out for her not only fitting in with her charming (and not-so-charming) classmates, but also proving her worth to her instructors after her first publicly humiliating attempt at making the school's famous peach pie. And that’s not all. Amongst her peers lies a thief. . .and a murderer.

If Poppy is going to survive her culinary experience, she ‘ll have to prove her innocence all while honing her baking skills to compete in the school’s dessert competition for a coveted overseas internship.

Can Poppy prove she’s one tough cookie? Or is her life about to crumble?

The complete season one / pastry school perils (books 1-6) of the Poppy Peters mystery series! A light-hearted cozy mystery series featuring quirky small-town characters, plot twists, and recipes. This book does not contain cliffhangers, graphic violence, gore, or profanity.

What are you waiting for, y’all? Pour the sweet tea. We’re pulling an all nighter!
This bundle contains the first six books in the Poppy Peters Mystery Series:

1) Southern Peach Pie and a Dead Guy
2) Chocolate Macaroons and a Dead Groom
3) Bananas Foster and a Dead Mobster
4) Strawberry Tartlets and a Dead Starlet
5) Wedding Souffle and a Dead Valet
6) Gingerbread Fudge and a Holiday Grudge
7) BONUS Short Story


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wicked Witches of Shadow Woods Books One - Nine *




  








Reva Brennan is a witch unlike any other.

She owns The Dimidio Inn, a haunted hotel that’s been in her family for generations.

With her best friends, Cyrus the Victorian ghost, and Pistol, a snarky tabby kitten that will never grow up, at her side, life is pretty good.

That is until a dead body turns up at the cemetery next door to the inn. A dead body in a cemetery might not sound so bad, but this one was murdered.

Come along as Reva solves crimes one spell at a time.

This omnibus contains books 1 - 9 of the Wicked Witches of Shadow Woods series.

Witch Hunt
Spooky Business
Nobody's Purrfect
Dizzy Spells
Curse the Dark
Claws of Murder
Potion Problems
Charm Offensive
Tragic Magic


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Dirty Dozen (A J.J. Graves Mystery Book 12) *




  







In the twelfth installment of the J.J. Graves mystery series from New York Times Bestselling Author Liliana Hart, winter has moved into Bloody Mary with a vengeance. But so has a killer who's bringing a modern flair in his imitation of Jack the Ripper. It's up to J.J. and her husband, Sheriff Jack Lawson, to hunt the hunter and bring justice to the victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*IT'S NOT OVER (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 6) *




  








Former FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas is back in a heart-pounding novel of suspense. It’s so shocking it’ll have you sleeping with your lights on.

Peter and Mary Marshall went on a vacation with their son and daughter but returned without their children. They went missing from their hotel room one night while the couple was downstairs in the restaurant for dinner.

They never saw them again.

Ten years later, the Marshalls have put the murder of their children behind them, moved to a different state, and had another child, a son.

When he disappears during a vacation trip to Florida, the parents are suddenly in the limelight again. Public opinion seems to be that this can be no coincidence. These things don’t happen twice to the same people, do they?

Former FBI-profiler, Eva Rae Thomas is doing well in her life, and things are calm until an FBI agent suddenly shows up, asking for her help with the case of the missing child.

The kidnapper seems to have a message for Eva Rae since she was the one who supposedly solved the case ten years ago.

As she digs into the disappearance of the boy, racing to save the child’s life, she realizes this psychopathic killer lurking in the shadows has unfinished business, and he’s not stopping till his debt is paid in full.

IT’S NOT OVER is the sixth book in the Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*YOU BETTER RUN (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 11) *




  








*⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ The beach read of the summer!*

When 19-year-old Meg Briggs wakes up after having a crazy party with her friends, she finds a girl in the pool.

Dead.

Who is this girl?

How did she end up in the pool?

Was she even at the party?

Even more strange is when they pull her out of the water, Meg realizes the girl looks very familiar. As a matter of fact, she looks just like her.

Like an identical twin.

But Meg has no twin, at least none that she knows of, and no one at the party knows this girl or can say where she is from.

What is Meg’s mom hiding from her?

FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas is caught in distress at home with her children and between the two men in her life when she is asked to help out on the case.

Who killed Meg’s identical twin and why? And where did she come from?

As Eva Rae Thomas digs deeper into the story, she can barely believe the revealed secrets, secrets so cruel that someone is ready to go to great lengths to keep them hidden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Many Rivers to Cross: A Novel (Inspector Banks Novels Book 26)*




  








Peter Robinson, the acclaimed author of the bestselling series Stephen King calls “the best now on the market,” returns with a gripping, emotionally charged mystery in which the revered detective Alan Banks must find the truth about a murder with possible racial overtones—and save a friend from ruin.

In Eastvale, a young Middle Eastern boy is found dead, his body stuffed into a wheelie bin on the East Side Estate. Detective Superintendent Alan Banks and his team know they must tread carefully to solve this sensitive case, but tensions rise when they learn that the victim was stabbed somewhere else and dumped. Who is the boy, and where did he come from?

Then, in a decayed area of Eastvale scheduled for redevelopment, a heroin addict is found dead. Was this just another tragic overdose, or something darker?

To prevent tensions from reaching a boiling point, Banks must find answers quickly. Yet just when he needs to be at his sharpest, the seasoned detective finds himself distracted by a close friend’s increasingly precarious situation. Banks needs a break—and gets one when he finds a connection to a real estate developer who could be the key to finding the truth.

With so many loose ends dangling, there is one thing Banks is sure of—solving the case will come at a terrible cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death on Ocean Boulevard: Inside the Coronado Mansion Case *




  








“[This] is one of the great crime mysteries of modern times. It took an author of Caitlin Rother’s caliber to bring it into sharp focus. A riveting read.”
—Gregg Olsen, #1 New York Times bestselling author

“I got a girl, hung herself in the guest house.”

The call came on the morning of July 13, 2011, from the historic Spreckels Mansion, a lavish beachfront property in Coronado, California, owned by pharmaceutical tycoon and multimillionaire Jonah Shacknai. When authorities arrived, they found the naked body of Jonah’s girlfriend, Rebecca Zahau, gagged, her ankles tied and her wrists bound behind her. Jonah’s brother, Adam, claimed to have found Rebecca hanging by a rope from the second-floor balcony. On a bedroom door in black paint were the cryptic words:

SHE SAVED HIM CAN YOU SAVE HER.

Was this scrawled message a suicide note or a killer’s taunt? Rebecca’s death came two days after Jonah’s six-year-old son, Max, took a devastating fall while in Rebecca’s care. Authorities deemed Rebecca’s death a suicide resulting from her guilt. But who would stage either a suicide ora murder in such a bizarre, elaborate way?

Award-winning investigative journalist Caitlin Rother weaves stunning new details into a personal yet objective examination of the sensational case. She explores its many layers—including the civil suit in which a jury found Adam Shacknai responsible for Rebecca’s death, and the San Diego County Sheriff’s Department bombshell decision to reconfirm its original findings. As compelling as it is troubling, this controversial real-life mystery is a classic American tragedy that evokes the same haunting fascination as the JonBenet Ramsey and O.J. Simpson cases.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cold Grave: An absolutely gripping crime thriller that will leave your heart racing (Detective Gaby Darin, Book 6) *




  








Omg… Gripping from page one… Love love loved it!!!’ NetGalley reviewer ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It’s every parent’s worst nightmare…*
Seventeen-year-old Bryony Lloyd’s father drops her off at a friend’s house to study – but when he returns to pick her up there’s no sign of her, and the woman who lives in the house swears she lives alone. Bryony has vanished into thin air, and her ‘friend’ doesn’t seem to exist.

DI Gaby Darin immediately sees similarities with another missing-persons case: seventeen-year-old Christy Taylor, who vanished without warning several months earlier. There’s nothing in the girls’ personal lives to suggest trouble at home – could someone have taken them both?

After a third case is linked, Gaby knows time is running out if she’s going to find Bryony and Christy alive. After going missing over a year ago, this girl’s just been found dead.

When a tragic accident means Gaby loses a vital member of her team, she distracts herself from her grief by throwing herself into finding the missing girls. Even if it means putting her whole career on the line…

A gripping and thrilling mystery for fans of Angela Marsons, Rachel McLean and Cara Hunter. Cold Grave will have you hooked!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Last to See Her: A Novel *




  








A woman disappears into the dark city night…

Gen is on the verge of a divorce from her cheating husband. When her sister, Meg, has a convention to attend in the Big Apple, she invites Gen along to celebrate her newly found freedom. But the perfect sisters’ getaway quickly goes awry when a tipsy Gen defiantly throws her wedding ring off the hotel room’s balcony. Then, wanting some fresh air, she decides to take a late-evening walk alone and vanishes without a trace.

The investigation that follows uncovers secrets—and betrayals—between sisters and spouses that will twist the truth in on itself until nothing is clear.

What really happened to Gen and who, besides Meg, was the last to see her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bone Dry (Blanco County Mysteries Book 2) *


  








Bone Dry: Life can get a little wild from time to time for John Marlin, the game warden in Blanco County, Texas—but few incidents compare to the stories flying around town at the start of this new deer season. Hunters are reporting an incredible sight: a six-foot-tall, drop-dead gorgeous blonde is roaming the woods, searching out camouflage-clad men with guns and disarming them with powers of seduction the likes of which none of them have ever come across before. Everyone has a hearty laugh at the expense of a few embarrassed hunters, until one of their own turns up dead in the woods. Now Marlin has a real mystery to deal with.

Meanwhile, rumors are spreading about a new Blanco resident, an ex-New Yorker named Sal Mameli who's ruffling feathers with his loud mouth and his penchant for getting his own way, no matter what the cost. Before long, John Marlin realizes he may be the only sane man in town, and he's starting to wonder if he can last much longer himself. It's just the start of another unforgettable hunting season in Bone Dry, the hilarious second novel from Edgar finalist Ben Rehder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Shaken (Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels Mysteries) Book 7 *




  








Chicago cop Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels has chased, and caught, dozens of dangerous criminals over the course of her career. But she's about to meet her match.

When Jack wakes up in a storage locker, bound and gagged, she knows with chilling certainty who her abductor is.

He's called "Mr. K." More than two hundred homicides have been attributed to him. His victims have died in the most horrible ways imaginable. He's the essence of evil. Some think he's just an urban legend. But he's real. Jack has tangled with him twice in the past, and both times he managed to slip away.

Now Jack will finally have a chance to confront the maniac she's been hunting for over twenty-five years. Unfortunately, it won't be on her terms. In less than two hours, Mr. K is going to do to Jack what he's done to countless others. And Jack is going to learn that sometimes the good guys don't win...

If you are a more sensitive (or adventurous) reader, this handy scale rates specific categories from 1 (lowest) to 10 (highest) to give you some idea if this is your kind of book.

SHAKEN by JA Konrath 
Bad Language - 4 
Scary - 8
Violent - 8
Funny - 7
Sexy - 4
Crossovers - Features characters from the Konrath Dark Fiction Collective, Timecaster series, Jack Daniels and Associates series, and Codename: Chandler series


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Old Fashioned (Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels Mysteries Book 14) *




  








Former Chicago Homicide Lieutenant Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels has finally left her violent past behind, and she's moved into a new house with her family.

But her elderly next door neighbor is a bit... off.

Is he really as he appears, a kind old gentleman with a few eccentricities?

Or are Jack's instincts correct, and he's something much, much darker?

And what is it he's got in his basement?

Jack Daniels is about to learn that evil doesn't mellow with age.

OLD FASHIONED by J.A. Konrath
How well do you know your neighbors?

If you are a more sensitive (or adventurous) reader, this handy scale rates specific categories from 1 (lowest) to 10 (highest) to give you some idea if this is your kind of book.

OLD FASHIONED by JA Konrath
Bad Language - 6
Scary - 8
Violent - 9
Funny - 7
Sexy - 8
Crossovers - Includes characters from the Timecaster series, the Jack Daniels and Associates Mysteries series, and the Konrath Dark Thriller Collective series


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Liar: A gripping psychological thriller with a shocking twist *




  








How far would you go to protect your family?

Single dad Ben is doing his best to raise his children, with the help of his devoted mother Judi. And then Ben meets Amber. Everyone thinks this is a perfect match for Ben but Judi isn’t so sure…

There’s just something about Amber that doesn’t add up. Ben can’t see why his mother dislikes his new girlfriend. And Amber doesn’t want Judi anywhere near her new family. Amber just wants Ben and the children.

The further Judi delves into Amber’s personal life, the closer she gets to shocking secrets that could change everything. And Judi must make a decision that could lead to the most disastrous consequences.

Liar is a compelling psychological thriller with a breathtaking twist that will keep you awake until the early hours. Perfect for fans of Behind Closed Doors, The Girl Before and The Sister.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Return to Red River *




  








Winner of the 2017 Spur Award for Best Paperback Western

“Boggs is unparalleled in evoking the gritty reality of the Old West.”
—The Shootist

Red River is one of the greatest westerns ever told, a novel that that became the classic John Wayne movie in 1948. Now award-winning Johnny D. Boggs presents a powerful follow-up—destined to be a western masterpiece in its own right.

RETURN TO RED RIVER

Mathew Garth was orphaned in a savage wagon train ambush and adopted by Red River hero Thomas Dunson. Twenty years later Matt has two strapping sons of his own and is undertaking a desperate cattle drive from Texas to Dodge City, the new queen of frontier cattle towns.

While the deadly dangers of storms and rustlers gather around them, an act of passion and violence from within the drive—and from within the Garth family—leaves Matt fighting for his life, close to where his father was buried by the Red River. When Matt gets back up, he must finish the drive and fight his worst enemies—and even his own blood kin before it ends in a battle of guns, tears, and justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Repairman: The Complete Series (The Repairman Series) *




  








ACCLAIMED ACTION ADVENTURE WRITER L.J. MARTIN BRINGS YOU ON TEN EXHILARATING ESCAPADES IN THE REPAIRMAN: THE COMPLETE SERIES.
Got a problem? Mike Reardon, the repairman, can fix it. As a Marine, Mike Reardon, was taught to search and destroy, now he has to do what he knows best.

The repairman and his crew travel the world with the goal of solving the biggest and toughest problems. They always have their work cut out for them, but the most important goal is staying alive!

“The action and adventure rivals the best of Tom Clancy.” – Award-winning author, Robert Vaughan

The Repairman: The Complete Series includes – The Repairman; The Bakken; G5, Gee Whiz; Who’s on Top?; Target Shy & Sexy; Judge, Jury, Desert Fury; No Good Deed; Overflow; The K Factor; The Blue Pearl.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Chasing Secrets: Books 1-3 (The Chase Malone Thrillers) *




  








They thought killing him would end it.
They were wrong.
It will never end.

Before Chase turned thirty, he developed an ultra-advanced Artificial Intelligence decades ahead of the competition. When he sold it, he imagined all the good TruNeural would do for the planet.

He was wrong.

Now the CIA and Chinese MSS both want it, the most powerful corporation in the world is after him, but it may be his own invention that kills him first.

A fugitive tech billionaire and a rogue spy. The chase is on!

The first three books in the international bestselling series. Action Adventure Espionage Techno Thriller.

Chasing Rain
A tech billionaire on the run. His AI breakthrough has the CIA, Chinese MSS, and the most powerful corporations after him. Teamed with a beautiful ex-spy, they must find a way to destroy his invention before it destroys us all! “With artificial intelligence we’re summoning the demon.” —Elon Musk

Chasing Fire If they stop running, they die. If only they knew who was after them. Chase and Wen collide with the CIA in a desperate attempt to protect a top-secret program, while a mysterious group is methodically destroying tech companies, and domestic terrorists are setting the nation on fire . . . it’s one hell of a hot summer! A technology that sees everything can be blinding.

Chasing Wind Everyone knows controlling the weather is impossible. But what if someone cracked the code? A storm is coming . . . The rain is wrong, the temperatures upside down, and the wind is definitely not right. Chase and Wen must find the man who has discovered a way to manipulate the weather, before his invention falls into the wrong hands and makes Earth uninhabitable. When it rains it pours!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Siege of Tsingtau: The German-Japanese War, 1914 *




  








“A well-written, modern narrative of the political and military events leading up to, during and after the German-Japanese War of 1914.”—The Australian Naval Institute

The German-Japanese War was a key, yet often neglected, episode in the opening phase of the First World War. It had profound implications for the future, particularly in respect of Japan’s acquisition of Germany’s Micronesian islands. Japan’s naval perimeter was extended and threatened the United States naval strategy of projecting force westward. The campaign to relieve Germany of Tsingtau, the port and naval base in China, and its hinterland posed a grave threat to Chinese independence. The course of the Second World War in China and the Pacific cannot be explained without reference to these events.

Charles Stephenson’s account makes fascinating reading. The siege of Tsingtau by the Japanese, with token British participation, forms the core of his story. He draws on Japanese and German primary sources to describe the defenses, the landings, the course of the siege, and eventual German surrender. His study will be absorbing reading for anyone interested in the campaigns of the First World War outside of Europe, in German colonial expansion and the rise to power of Japan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fatal Fortress: The Guns and Fortifications of Singapore 1819–1953 *




  








The military historian presents a fascinating reassessment of Britain’s Singapore Naval Base and the WWII Battle of Singapore.

The Fall of Singapore in February 1942 was arguably the greatest disaster suffered by the British Empire. Between 1923 and 1938, the Singapore naval base had been upgraded with some of the largest coast guns ever installed. But the guns’ design and incorrect siting have since been blamed for the humiliating loss during World War II.

In The Fatal Fortress, Bill Clements traces the history of Singapore’s armaments from the city’s founding in 1819 to the demise of coast artillery in the British Army in 1953. He also follows the development of artillery through the Victorian era of muzzleloading guns to the introduction of breechloading guns in the twentieth century. Clements argues that it was not the siting of the guns that brought about the fall of Singapore, but an overall failure in command and control and a lack of suitable ammunition.

This volume is illustrated throughout with photographs, drawings and plans, and contains a gazetteer describing all the batteries and forts, both existing and demolished. There is also an annex giving the details of the guns that were installed in Singapore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Battle for Leyte Gulf (Annotated)*




  









The Battle for Leyte Gulf was the greatest naval battle of the Second World War and the largest engagement ever fought on the high seas. It was composed of four separate yet closely interrelated actions, each of which involved forces comparable in size with those engaged in any previous battle of the Pacific War. The four battles, two of them fought simultaneously, were joined in three different bodies of water separated by as much as 500 miles. Yet all four were fought between the dawn of one day and dusk of the next, and all were waged in the repulse of a single, huge Japanese operation.

In The Battle for Leyte Gulf Pulitzer prize-winning author C. Vann Woodward recounts the story of the largest naval battle of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Nuremberg Raid: 30-31 March 1944 *




  








A thorough history of the RAF Bomber Command attack on the German city during World War II, by the author of The First Day on the Somme.

This book describes one twenty-four-hour period in the Allied Strategic Bomber Offensive in the greatest possible detail. Author Martin Middlebrook sets the scene by outlining the course of the bombing war from 1939 to the night of the Nuremberg raid, the characters and aims of the British bombing leaders, and the composition of the opposing Bomber Command and German night fighter forces.

The aim of the Nuremberg raid was not unlike many hundreds of other Royal Air Force missions but, due to the difficulties and dangers of the enemy defenses and weather plus bad luck, it went horribly wrong. The result was so notorious that it became a turning point in the campaign. The target, the symbolic Nazi rally city of Nuremberg, was only lightly damaged, and 96 out of 779 bombers went missing.

Middlebrook recreates the events of the fateful night in astonishing detail. The result is a meticulous, dramatic, and often controversial account. It is also a moving tribute to the bravery of the RAF bomber crews and their adversaries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/16/22.

Currently $1.

*At Close Quarters: PT Boats in the United States Navy *




  








"The thorough and competent account herein of over-all PT boat operations in World War II, compiled by Captain Robert Bulkley, a distinguished PT boat commander, should prove of wide interest. The widest use of the sea, integrated fully into our national strength, is as important to America in the age of nuclear power and space travel as in those stirring days of the birth of the Republic."
President John Fitzgerald Kennedy

Small though they were, PT boats played a key role in World War II, carrying out an astonishing variety of missions where fast, versatile, and strongly armed vessels were needed. Called "weapons of opportunity," they met the enemy at closer quarters and with greater frequency than any other type of surface craft.

Among the most famous PT commanders was John F. Kennedy, whose courageous actions in the Pacific are now well known to the American public. The author of the book, another distinguished PT boat commander in the Pacific, compiled this history of PT-boat operations in World War II for the U.S. Navy shortly after V-J Day, when memories were fresh and records easily assessable. 

Bulkley provides a wealth of facts about these motor torpedo boats, whose vast range of operation covered two oceans as well as the Mediterranean and the English Channel. Although their primary mission was to attack surface ships and craft close to shore, they were also used effectively to lay mines and smoke screens, to rescue downed aviators, and to carry out intelligence and raider operations. The author gives special attention to the crews, paying well-deserved tribute to their heroism, skill, and sacrifice that helped to win the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/17/22.


Currently $2.

*The Midwich Cuckoos *




  








A genre-defining tale of first contact by one of the twentieth century’s most brilliant—and neglected—science fiction and horror writers, whom Stephen King called “the best writer of science fiction that England has ever produced.”

“In my opinion, [John] Wyndham’s chef d’oeuvre . . . a graphic metaphor for the fear of unwanted pregnancies . . . I myself had a dream about a highly intelligent nonhuman baby after reading this book.”—Margaret Atwood, Slate

What if the women of a sleepy English village all became simultaneously pregnant, and the children, once born, possessed supernatural—and possibly alien—powers? 

A mysterious silver object appears in quiet, picture-perfect Midwich. A day later, the object is gone—and all the women in the village, they will come to learn, are now pregnant.

The resultant children of Midwich are shockingly, frighteningly other. Faced with these unfathomable and potentially unstoppable children, the question arises: What will humanity do when faced with the threat of the unknown?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Throne of Ice and Ash (Book 1 of The Runewar Saga, An Epic Fantasy Series) *




  








A throne in peril. A tragic betrayal. Two heirs struggling to save their land. The prophesied war engulfing the world…

Bjorn, youngest heir to the Mad Jarl of Oakharrow,has always felt more at ease with a quill than a sword. Yet when calamity strikes his family, he draws a blade and leads a company of warriors into the cold mountains in pursuit of a mysterious foe. Though he seeks vengeance, an ancient power stirs within him, and the whispers of prophecy beckon him toward an ominous destiny...

Aelthena, Bjorn’s sister, was born with the aptitude to lead, and she’s eager to prove it. But her society’s rules for women, and her love for her brother, restrain her efforts to command. As she walks the fine line between ambition and virtue, enemies of mankind and myth rally against Oakharrow, and even her allies question her right to rule…

The Runewar is rising—it begins with the fall of a throne.

The Throne of Ice & Ash is Book 1 of The Runewar Saga, a new epic fantasy series by best-selling author J.D.L. Rosell. It tells the tale of Viking warriors, runic magic, and legendary creatures inspired by Norse mythology. If you love character-driven sword and sorcery, then embark on this journey through the perilous world of Enea…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hardworking Cats: A Humorous Look at the Feline Contribution to Our Workaday World *




  








An ode to the feline in your life, Hardworking Cats shows cats are much less lazy than we give them credit for. It’s not all just sleeping in sunspots, curling up on laps, and looking adorable. Our cats are just as motivated as we are to get a good day’s work done. The next time one of your dog-loving friends (shudder) asks you “What’s your cat even good for other than lying around?” you can answer with a long list of one hundred different jobs your cat can do, including:

Official greeter, waiting for you at the door
Exterminator, ridding you of those pesky pests
Interior decorator, achieving that messy yet chic look
Furniture stripper, because who really needs upholstery anyway
Comedian, providing you with laughs at just the right moment
Food critic, letting you know you accidentally bought the wrong flavor
Yoga practitioner, making sure to stay in shape with extra-long stretches
Job supervisor, keeping an eye out for any goofing off during gardening season
Data entry typist, showing you don’t actually need to use real words to get your meaning across
And many more

Lovingly illustrated with one hundred original illustrations, cat-lovers of all ages will enjoy finding which jobs their cat does best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Logging Off *




  








From bestselling author Nick Spalding comes a hilarious, uplifting story about one man’s attempt to live a tech free life.

Andy Bellows is in a right state. Plagued with insomnia, anxiety and neckache, he’s convinced there’s something seriously wrong with him. And the worst thing is that his doctor agrees. The diagnosis: Andy is in the grip of a self-destructive addiction to technology—he just cannot put that bloody mobile phone down.

Texting, tweeting, gaming and online dating—technology rules Andy’s life. His phone even monitors his bowel movements. So how will he cope when he’s forced to follow doctor’s orders and step away from all of his beloved screens?

When he loses his precious digital window on the world, Andy discovers just how bewildering and scary living an analogue life can be. And when his sixty-day detox hits the headlines—making him a hero to suffering technophiles everywhere—Andy is sorely tempted to pack it all in and escape in the nearest Uber.

Can he get himself out of this mess, and work out how to live a better, technologically balanced life…without consulting Google even once?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Defiant Brides: The Untold Story of Two Revolutionary-Era Women and the Radical Men They Married *




  








The fascinating true story of two Revolutionary-era teenagers who defy their Loyalist families to marry radical patriots, Henry Knox and Benedict Arnold—and are forever changed

When Peggy Shippen, the celebrated blonde belle of Philadelphia, married American military hero Benedict Arnold in 1779, she anticipated a life of fame and fortune, but financial debts and political intrigues prompted her to conspire with her treasonous husband against George Washington and the American Revolution. In spite of her commendable efforts to rehabilitate her husband’s name, Peggy Shippen continues to be remembered as a traitor bride.

Peggy’s patriotic counterpart was Lucy Flucker, the spirited and voluptuous brunette, who in 1774 defied her wealthy Tory parents by marrying a poor Boston bookbinder simply for love. When her husband, Henry Knox, later became a famous general in the American Revolutionary War, Lucy faithfully followed him through Washington’s army camps where she birthed and lost babies, befriended Martha Washington, was praised for her social skills, and secured her legacy as an admired patriot wife.

And yet, as esteemed biographer Nancy Rubin Stuart reveals, a closer look at the lives of both spirited women reveals that neither was simply a “traitor” or “patriot.” In Defiant Brides, the first dual biography of both Peggy Shippen Arnold and Lucy Flucker Knox,Stuart has crafted a rich portrait of two rebellious women who defied expectations and struggled—publicly and privately—in a volatile political moment in early America.

Drawing from never-before-published correspondence, Stuart traces the evolution of these women from passionate teenage brides to mature matrons, bringing both women from the sidelines of history to its vital center. Readers will be enthralled by Stuart’s dramatic account of the epic lives of these defiant brides, which begin with romance, are complicated by politics, and involve spies, disappointments, heroic deeds, tragedies, and personal triumphs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lions of Fifth Avenue: A Novel*




  








A Good Morning America Book Club Pick and a New York Times bestseller!

“A page-turner for booklovers everywhere! . . . A story of family ties, their lost dreams, and the redemption that comes from discovering truth.”—Adriana Trigiani, bestselling author of The Shoemaker's Wife 

In New York Times bestselling author Fiona Davis's latest historical novel, a series of book thefts roils the iconic New York Public Library, leaving two generations of strong-willed women to pick up the pieces.

It's 1913, and on the surface, Laura Lyons couldn't ask for more out of life—her husband is the superintendent of the New York Public Library, allowing their family to live in an apartment within the grand building, and they are blessed with two children. But headstrong, passionate Laura wants more, and when she takes a leap of faith and applies to the Columbia Journalism School, her world is cracked wide open. As her studies take her all over the city, she is drawn to Greenwich Village's new bohemia, where she discovers the Heterodoxy Club—a radical, all-female group in which women are encouraged to loudly share their opinions on suffrage, birth control, and women's rights. Soon, Laura finds herself questioning her traditional role as wife and mother. And when valuable books are stolen back at the library, threatening the home and institution she loves, she's forced to confront her shifting priorities head on . . . and may just lose everything in the process.

Eighty years later, in 1993, Sadie Donovan struggles with the legacy of her grandmother, the famous essayist Laura Lyons, especially after she's wrangled her dream job as a curator at the New York Public Library. But the job quickly becomes a nightmare when rare manuscripts, notes, and books for the exhibit Sadie's running begin disappearing from the library's famous Berg Collection. Determined to save both the exhibit and her career, the typically risk-averse Sadie teams up with a private security expert to uncover the culprit. However, things unexpectedly become personal when the investigation leads Sadie to some unwelcome truths about her own family heritage—truths that shed new light on the biggest tragedy in the library's history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The President's Man: The Memoirs of Nixon's Trusted Aide *




  








In time for the 50th anniversary of President Nixon’s epic trips to China and Russia, as well as his incredible Watergate downfall, the man who was at his side for a decade as his aide and White House Deputy takes readers inside the life and administration of Richard Nixon.

From Richard Nixon’s “You-won’t-have-Nixon-to-kick-around-anymore” 1962 gubernatorial campaign through his world-changing trips to China and the Soviet Union and epic downfall, Dwight Chapin was by his side. As his personal aide and then Deputy Assistant in the White House Chapin was with him in his most private and most public moments. He traveled with him, assisted, advised, strategized, campaigned and learned from America’s most controversial president. As Bob Haldeman’s protege, Chapin worked with Henry Kissinger in opening China—then eventually went to prison for Watergate although he had no involvement in it.

In this memoir Chapin takes readers on an extraordinary historic journey; presenting an insider’s view of America’s most enigmatic President. Chapin will relate his memorable experiences with the people who shaped the future: Henry Kissinger, his close friend Bob Haldeman, Choi En-lai, Pat Nixon, the embittered Spiro Agnew, J. Edgar Hoover, Frank Sinatra, Mark "Deep Throat" Felt, young and ambitious Roger Ailes, and John Dean. It’s a story that ranges from Coretta Scott King to Elvis Presley, from the wonder of entering a closed Chinese society to the Oval Office, and concludes with startling new insights and conclusions about the break-in that brought down Nixon’s presidency.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Broken Circle: A Memoir of Escaping Afghanistan *




  








An emotional and sweeping memoir of love and survival—and of a committed and desperate family uprooted and divided by the violent, changing landscape of Afghanistan in the early 1980s.

Before the Soviet invasion of 1980, Enjeela Ahmadi remembers her home—Kabul, Afghanistan—as peaceful, prosperous, and filled with people from all walks of life. But after her mother, unsettled by growing political unrest, leaves for medical treatment in India, the civil war intensifies, changing young Enjeela’s life forever. Amid the rumble of invading Soviet tanks, Enjeela and her family are thrust into chaos and fear when it becomes clear that her mother will not be coming home.

Thus begins an epic, reckless, and terrifying five-year journey of escape for Enjeela, her siblings, and their father to reconnect with her mother. In navigating the dangers ahead of them, and in looking back at the wilderness of her homeland, Enjeela discovers the spiritual and physical strength to find hope in the most desperate of circumstances.

A heart-stopping memoir of a girl shaken by the brutalities of war and empowered by the will to survive, The Broken Circle brilliantly illustrates that family is not defined by the borders of a country but by the bonds of the heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Haunting Spell (The Heaven Springs Paranormal Cozy Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








Welcome to Heaven Springs Where the Devil Wants His Due

Mandy Maples has returned to her hometown Heaven Springs to regroup. She fled LA when embarrassment encapsulated her life. Living with her Grandmother Angelica, the town's mayor, and working at the local antique store has given her some well needed guidance and grounding. But when a suspicious murder takes place and her grandmother is a suspect, will these new events toss her back into a tail spin?

Fortunately for Mandy she's a witch with powers she's now starting to sharpen. Her familiar, Angel, an old soul in a white kitty's body, is there to guide Mandy on her new adventure. Other supernatural beings reveal themselves...some friends, some foes and some with murky intentions.

As the series progresses, it becomes clear that a benevolent spirit is trying to rid the town of those that would save it. There's a war coming to Heaven Springs and no one knows who to trust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Island of Thieves: A Novel (Van Shaw Mysteries Book 6) *




  








“Hamilton has never been better.” —Publishers Weekly (starred review) 

When a new security gig turns into a setup, expert thief Van Shaw finds himself the prey in a cross-country pursuit—in this electrifying sixth novel in Glen Erik Hamilton’s pulse-pounding and emotionally resonant thriller series. 

Van Shaw is hired to evaluate the safeguards for the art collection of eccentric business magnate Sebastien Rohner. Then Rohner reveals to Van the real reason he’s been recruited: to prevent another professional burglar from stealing the art. Rohner wants to set a thief to catch a thief.

While questioning the bizarre nature of the job, Van accepts the lucrative offer and arrives at the island estate during an international summit that Rohner is hosting. Shortly after beginning his surveillance of Rohner’s highly secure gallery wing, Van stumbles across the murdered body of one of the honored guests along the rocky shore. Wary of Rohner’s true intentions, Van knows the homicide detectives on the case—and perhaps Rohner as well—think he’s the prime suspect and will turn his life upside down in their search for proof.

Van begins to hunt for the killer himself, but scrutiny only digs his hole deeper, as one of Rohner’s own executives is then killed and the Seattle police find concrete evidence placing Van at the scene. With no other options, he goes on the run, alone and unaided. He’s hunted by the cops, the enraged Rohner, and a pair of psychopathic hitmen who chase Van from one coast to the next. To clear his name, Van Shaw will have to uncover the hidden motive of corporate espionage at a global level, even with a band of killers on his tail who are determined to add Van to their growing list of victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Land Rites (Detective Ford Book 2)*




  








A country manor. Two murders. Multiple suspects. Can DI Ford solve the case before his own dark past is exposed?

After a dog walker discovers human remains in a badger sett in the idyllic Salisbury countryside, DI Ford is called in to lead the ensuing murder investigation. When a second victim turns up in a nearby pond, Ford is determined to find the connection.

Both victims met their fate near the sprawling Alverchalke Estate, ancestral home of a decorated war hero and his family. One was a dogged eco-activist and vocal critic of Lord Baverstock. The other was a petty criminal and poacher, youngest brother of a notorious local crime family. Certain that there’s more to this case than trespassing, Ford and Dr Hannah Fellowes race to find the hidden link. But when one victim’s family threatens to expose Ford’s own dark secret, the ticking clock becomes a time bomb.

Still consumed by guilt over his part in his wife’s tragic accident and struggling to raise the teenage son he lied to, Ford now finds himself losing control of the investigation. Can he work with Hannah to solve the case while privately fighting off the attempted blackmail? Or have his demons finally caught up with him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Stranger She Knew: the most shocking and twisty mystery thriller for 2020, shortlisted for the Paul Torday Prize *




  








*Shortlisted for the Paul Torday Memorial Prize 2020*
‘A tense page-turning thriller…powerful’ The Times

‘A masterful feat of storytelling’ Tim Pears, author of The West Country trilogy

* * * * * *

As a young woman, May found that sometimes it was easier to say nothing and cope with what life threw at her in silence. Now, decades later, May has suffered a stroke and has lost her ability to speak. She is still as sharp as ever, but only her daughter and a new friend from the care home, see this.

When May discovers that someone very familiar, from long ago, is living in the room opposite hers she is haunted by scenes from her earlier life. May is determined to protect everyone from this new threat, but how can she warn them without her voice? And who really is this man charming everyone in May’s life?

Tense, powerful and unnerving, The Stranger She Knew is a mystery that will surprise and shock you. It is an insightful portrait of a woman who refuses to remain silent, even when no one will listen.

* An earlier edition of this book was published with the title Hello, My Name is May *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*When I Was You: A Novel *




  








“A heart-pounding thriller. When I Was You pitches two women with the same name against one another, and the rug is pulled out from under you the moment you decide to trust one of them.” —Sandie Jones, USA Today bestselling author of The Other Woman

“Amber Garza has upped the game on the classic stalker novel! . . . A fast-paced, beautifully plotted book.” —Samantha Downing, USA Today bestselling author of My Lovely Wife

You meets Fatal Attraction in this up-all-night story of suspicion, obsession and motherhood.

It all begins on an ordinary fall morning, when Kelly Medina gets a call from her son’s pediatrician to confirm her upcoming “well-baby” appointment. It’s a cruel mistake; her son left for college a year ago, and Kelly’s never felt so alone. The receptionist quickly apologizes: there’s another mother in town named Kelly Medina, and she must have gotten their numbers switched.

For days, Kelly can’t stop thinking about the woman who shares her name. Lives in her same town. Has a son she can still hold, and her whole life ahead of her. She can’t help looking for her: at the grocery store, at the gym, on social media. When Kelly just happens to bump into the single mother outside that pediatrician’s office, it’s simple curiosity getting the better of her.

Their unlikely friendship brings Kelly a renewed sense of purpose—taking care of this young woman and her adorable baby boy. But that friendship quickly turns to obsession, and when one Kelly disappears, well, the other one may know why.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Till Death do Us Part: An absolutely addictive and pulse-pounding thriller*




  








Abigail thought she achieved the ultimate fairy tale.


Handsome movie star meets small-island hotel employee and sweeps her away to his glorious Hollywood mansion. Everything about Carson Levin seems too good to be true… until she steps inside his home.

Every inch of it is just as his sex symbol wife, Taira Anderson, left it before her fatal car accident. But the oddities don’t end there.

A presence wanders the halls.
High heels clicking over the floor.
Mysterious splashes in the pool.
The bath filling with water without a soul in sight.

Something or someone is trying to send Abigail a message. But is it a warning… or a threat?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Son of Mercia: The start of a BRAND NEW action-packed historical series from MJ Porter for 2022 (The Eagle of Mercia Chronicles) *




  









*The start of a brand new series from bestselling author MJ Porter for fans of Bernard Cornwell and Matthew Harffy.*


'Immediate and personal' Bestselling author Matthew Harffy

'No lover of Dark Age warfare is going to be disappointed. Son of Mercia is personal, real, fascinating and satisfying.' S.J.A. Turney


'If you love history, fiction, adventure and great stories, grab a copy of Son of Mercia. You won’t regret it!" Eric Schumacher



Tamworth, Mercia AD825.

The once-mighty kingdom of Mercia is in perilous danger.

Their King, Beornwulf lies dead and years of bitter in-fighting between the nobles, and cross border wars have left Mercia exposed to her enemies.

King Ecgberht of Wessex senses now is the time for his warriors to strike and exact his long-awaited bloody revenge on Mercia.

King Wiglaf, has claimed his right to rule Mercia, but can he unite a disparate Kingdom against the might of Wessex who are braying for blood and land?

Can King Wiglaf keep the dragons at bay or is Mercia doomed to disappear beneath the wings of the Wessex wyvern?

Can anyone save Mercia from destruction?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Last of the Duanes *




  







Buck Duane is the son of an infamous gunfighter. Although Buck is warned by his family to avoid the outlaw trail, his quick temper, steady nerve and lightning-quick hand promptly get him into trouble. After killing a bully, Buck flees the law and heads off into the harsh badlands of southwest Texas, where outlaw gangs roam the Mexican border. Buck falls in with a bad crowd, but an exaggerated reputation and a couple of nifty shootings keep him alive among the ornery rustlers and robbers. He grows into a steely-eyed gunfighter with a conscience and a saddlebag full of regrets. Despite the notches multiplying on his gun, however, Buck is a decent fellow. He rescues a young girl, Jennie Lee, from the abusive clutches of the Bland gang, only to see her abducted again. In despair, Buck hides out for several more years, dodging the law and the bushwhackers, all the while searching for Jennie Lee. When the Texas Rangers finally catch up with Buck, it's not to kill him but to make him an offer he can't refuse. 

When this unforgettable novel was first published—in a much shorter form—in a magazine in 1914, it was a rousing success and was made into a movie four times by 1941. Yet when Zane Grey submitted the full-length manuscript to his book publisher, it was rejected because it contained too much gunplay. And so a masterpiece of Western fiction remained unpublished in book form for more than 80 years. Finally, this powerful tale is available in its entirety.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Edge of Valor (The Todd Ingram Series Book 5) *




  








*WINNER OF THE MILITARY WRITERS SOCIETY OF AMERICA 2015 GOLD MEDAL FOR HISTORICAL FICTION*

"Gobbell's sea tales featuring Commander Todd Ingram will have you looking up your nearest Navy recruiter." —Nelson DeMille, #1 NYT Bestselling Author

Todd Ingram has just saved his ship from a kamikaze raid.

While seeking repairs in Okinawa, he hears news of the war’s end...and then receives mysterious orders to defuse an imminent Soviet attack. In the process, he is to rescue a Red Cross representative with irrefutable proof of Japanese war crimes.

The assignment brings him face-to-face with a Soviet adversary from his past—and a Japanese garrison determined to stop him.

Three weeks ago Todd was fighting the Japanese, and the Russians were supposed to be his ally. Now he doesn’t know who to trust....and as his shipmates prepare to return to their loved ones, Todd’s war continues.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Covert Kill: A David Rivers Thriller (Shadow Strike Book 3) *




  








FROM FORMER GREEN BERET AND USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR JASON KASPER

"Jason Kasper is a name to watch in the thriller world." —Mark Greaney, #1 New York Times Bestselling Author of the Gray Man Series

When American citizens in Nigeria are kidnapped and held for ransom, David Rivers and his team of CIA contractors find themselves enveloped in an international firestorm. With a US administration determined to protect American lives, David has the authority to do whatever it takes.

But as David’s team tracks down the mysterious terror cell responsible for the kidnapping, they uncover a conspiracy beyond anything they could have imagined.

And in a race against time to recover the hostages, David and his team must infiltrate the Sambisa Forest, a sprawling Boko Haram stronghold overflowing with enemy soldiers.

Failure is not an option.

Survival is not guaranteed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Earth and Space: Photographs from the Archives of NASA *




  








“[A] glorious, pictorial tour of the universe . . . beginning with photos depicting Earth from space and progressing through . . . the individual planets.” —School Library Journal

Preface by Bill Nye

Take a tour of the universe with this breathtaking collection of photographs from the archives of NASA. Astonishing images of Earth from above, the phenomena of our solar system, and the celestial bodies of deep space will captivate readers and photography lovers with an interest in science, astronomy, and the great beyond. Each extraordinary photograph from the legendary space agency is paired with explanatory text that contextualizes its place in the cosmic ballet of planets, stars, dust, and matter—from Earth’s limb to solar flares, the Jellyfish Nebula to Pandora’s Cluster. Featuring a preface by Bill Nye, this engaging ebook offers up-close views of our remarkable cosmos, and sparks wonder at the marvels of Earth and space.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Three Roosevelts: Patrician Leaders Who Transformed America*




  








An “immensely interesting” account of how Theodore, Franklin, and Eleanor led the United States through some of its most turbulent decades (David McCullough).

The Three Roosevelts is the extraordinary political biography of the intertwining lives of Theodore, Franklin, and Eleanor Roosevelt, who emerged from the closed society of New York’s Knickerbocker elite to become the most prominent American political family of the twentieth century.

As Pulitzer Prize– and National Book Award–winning author James MacGregor Burns and acclaimed historian Susan Dunn follow the evolution of the Roosevelt political philosophy, they illuminate how Theodore’s example of dynamic leadership would later inspire the careers of his distant cousin Franklin and his niece Eleanor, who together forged a progressive political legacy that reverberated throughout the world. Theodore, Franklin, and Eleanor Roosevelt led America through some of the most turbulent times in its history. The Three Roosevelts takes readers on an exhilarating voyage through these tumultuous decades of our nation’s past, and these momentous events are seen through the Roosevelts’ eyes, their actions, and their passions. Insightful and authoritative, this is a fascinating portrait of three of America’s greatest leaders, whose legacy is as controversial today as their vigorous brand of forward-looking politics was in their own lifetimes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Black Cabinet: The Untold Story of African Americans and Politics During the Age of Roosevelt *




  








An in-depth history exploring the evolution, impact, and ultimate demise of what was known in the 1930s and ‘40s as FDR’s Black Cabinet.

In 1932 in the midst of the Great Depression, Franklin Delano Roosevelt won the presidency with the help of key African American defectors from the Republican Party. At the time, most African Americans lived in poverty, denied citizenship rights and terrorized by white violence. As the New Deal began, a “black Brain Trust” joined the administration and began documenting and addressing the economic hardship and systemic inequalities African Americans faced. They became known as the Black Cabinet, but the environment they faced was reluctant, often hostile, to change.

“Will the New Deal be a square deal for the *****?” The black press wondered. The Black Cabinet set out to devise solutions to the widespread exclusion of black people from its programs, whether by inventing tools to measure discrimination or by calling attention to the administration’s failures. Led by Mary McLeod Bethune, an educator and friend of Eleanor Roosevelt, they were instrumental to Roosevelt’s continued success with black voters. Operating mostly behind the scenes, they helped push Roosevelt to sign an executive order that outlawed discrimination in the defense industry. They saw victories - jobs and collective agriculture programs that lifted many from poverty - and defeats - the bulldozing of black neighborhoods to build public housing reserved only for whites; Roosevelt’s refusal to get behind federal anti-lynching legislation. The Black Cabinet never won official recognition from the president, and with his death, it disappeared from view. But it had changed history. Eventually, one of its members would go on to be the first African American Cabinet secretary; another, the first African American federal judge and mentor to Thurgood Marshall.

Masterfully researched and dramatically told, The Black Cabinet brings to life a forgotten generation of leaders who fought post-Reconstruction racial apartheid and whose work served as a bridge that Civil Rights activists traveled to achieve the victories of the 1950s and ’60s.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Twilight of the Gods: A Swedish Waffen-SS Volunteer's Experiences with the 11th SS-Panzergrenadier Division 'Nordland', Eastern Front 1944–45 *




  








A rare, first-hand account from a Swedish Waffen-SS soldier who fought against the Red Army on the Eastern Front during World War II.

Few new personal accounts by Waffen-SS soldiers appear in English; even fewer originate from the multitude of non-German European volunteers who formed such an important proportion of this service’s manpower. Twilight of the Gods was originally written in Swedish, and published in Buenos Aires shortly after the end of WWII. It is the story of Erik Wallin, a Swedish soldier who volunteered for service with the Waffen-SS, and participated in the climactic battles on the Eastern Front during late 1944 and 1945, as told to this book’s editor, Thorolf Hillblad.

Wallin served with the Panzer Reconnaissance Battalion, 11th SS-Panzergrenadier Division Nordland, a unit composed mainly of non-German volunteers, including Danes, Norwegians, and Swedes. The division enjoyed a high reputation for its combat capability, and was always at the focal points of the fighting on the Eastern Front in the last year of the war. During this period, it saw combat in the Baltic, in Pomerania, on the Oder, and finally in defense of Berlin, where it was destroyed.

Erik Wallin served with his unit in all of these locations, and provides the reader with a fascinating glimpse into these final battles. The book is written with a “no holds barred” approach which will captivate, excite and maybe even shock the reader—his recollections do not evade the brutality of fighting against the advancing Red Army. Twilight of the Gods is destined to become a classic memoir of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Chiang Kai-shek Versus Mao Tse-tung: The Battle for China, 1946–1949 (Images of War) *




  








A vivid portrait of the final years of the civil war between the Chinese Nationalists and Communists, including many previously unpublished photos.

This volume in the Images of War series is the first photographic history of the Chinese Civil War, fought between Chiang Kai-shek’s Nationalists and the Communists of Mao Tse-tung, which decided the future of modern China.

A selection of over two hundred archive photographs, many of which have not been published before, depict the battle for power that took place across the breadth of the country. The armies, air forces, and navies of the opposing sides are shown in a sequence of graphic images, as is the ordeal of the long-suffering Chinese civilians who were caught up in a conflict that cost millions of lives. Detailed accompanying text describes the make-up of the Nationalist and Communist forces, and their contrasting strategies, tactics, and leadership.

This is a visceral and concise introduction to a pivotal conflict that has left an indelible mark on the China of today—and on the rest of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/17/22.

Currently $2.

*V Bombers: Vulcan, Valiant & Victor (Profiles of Flight) *




  







Britain’s desire to stay at the leading edge in the design and development of modern jet powered aircraft was born in the later stages of World War Two. The RAF sent requests to the leading aircraft manufactures for a variety of specifications, amongst which was one for a long-range heavy bomber. Three designs were accepted and eventually went into production – these became the V-Bomber Force.

The first to enter service was the Vickers Valliant, a high swept-wing four engine aircraft. This type was used to test-drop Britain’s first H-Bomb in the Christmas Islands and then was tasked with delivering our deterrent during the early years of the Cold War. It saw action in a non-nuclear role during the Suez Crisis and then went on to serve as a flight refueling tanker until withdrawn with metal fatigue problems. 

The delta-wing Avro Vulcan then carried our latest nuclear weapon until the Royal Navy took over the deterrent task with the Polaris submarine fleet. This aircraft entertained rapt audiences at air displays around the world as its powerful engines, later to power Concorde, allowed this large bomber to fly like a fighter. Its most famous and only wartime service came during the Falklands Conflict for which it is now legendary for bombing Port Stanley, having flown thousands of miles with countless air-to-air refueling link-ups en route.

The crescent-winged Handley Page Victor was the most durable of the trio and continued in service as a tanker into the twenty-first century. In practice it was probably the most successful of the three designs. It flew higher and faster than the Vulcan and Valliant and was remarkably robust – even into old age. This book contains the world famous color profiles created by Dave Windle of all three types in different operational modes, configurations and color schemes. Martin Bowman has written detailed descriptions and photographs to create the perfect enthusiasts reference.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/18/22.

Currently $1.

*Eternity's End: A Novel of the Star Rigger Universe *




  








tarship lost in eternity...

Ghost ship Impris, lost during the War of a Thousand Suns, is the stuff of legend. Her very name conjures the perils of interstellar travel. But no mere legend, she is real—glimpsed on occasion in the hyperdimensional Flux, and then gone. Her passengers and crew live on in a strange limbo, their fate hopelessly caught up in quantum defects in space-time, interstellar piracy, and galactic coverup.

To the pirates of Golen Space, she is a perfect lure, drawing passing ships to their doom. Many innocent star riggers have been captured in such raids and forced to pilot for the murderous pirates. One such rigger, Renwald Legroeder, makes a daring escape and flees to the presumed safety of the Centrist Worlds. But instead of finding asylum, he is framed for treason.

Something is terribly wrong in the Guild of Riggers and the government that should be protecting him. To clear his name--and perhaps to avert a disastrous war between worlds—he must escape a second time, and partner with the amphibious Narseil to return to the Deep Flux and search for the lost Impris. Legroeder's journey takes him back into the heart of raider territory, where he encounters a bewildering array of motives, conspiracies, and even deep-cyber romance. Forging friendships and finding love in the unlikeliest of places, Legroeder must nevertheless put his life on the line to protect the innocent, and preserve a shaky interstellar peace.

A finalist for the Nebula Award, Eternity's End stands as a highlight of the Star Rigger saga, and one of Jeffrey A. Carver's most memorable novels. Can be read as a stand-alone book, or as part of the future history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Polar Night: a Science-Fiction Survival Thriller *




  








*Stranded on the ice, the cold will be the least of their worries…*
A stand-alone novel of survival on the Antarctic sea ice

Britt is an eco-warrior fleeing public disgrace on social media. Jun is a damaged former navigator seeking a new world of solitude. Abbie is a teenager sent to the ends of the earth by her parents. When their tourist ship is unexpectedly frozen into the Antarctic sea ice as the month-long polar night begins, it seems all they must do is settle in and wait for rescue.

But when events force them onto the ice, they must journey across shifting floes and evade the terrifying unknown enemies who stalk them: enemies who seem invulnerable to cold, exhaustion and fear.
Will they survive long enough to uncover the truth?

_A perfect read for fans of Dan Simmons’ The Terror_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cursor's Fury (Codex Alera, Book 3)*




  








In his acclaimed Codex Alera novels, #1 New York Times bestselling author Jim Butcher has created a fascinating world in which the powerful forces of nature take physical form. But even magic cannot sway the corruption that threatens to destroy the realm of Alera once and for all...

When the power-hungry High Lord of Kalare launches a merciless rebellion against the First Lord, young Tavi of Calderon joins a newly formed legion under an assumed name. And when the ruthless Kalare allies himself with a savage enemy of the realm, Tavi finds himself leading an inexperienced, poorly equipped legion—the only force standing between Alera and certain doom...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Neolithica: A gripping supernatural thriller that will make you keep your loved ones close (Fright Nights) *




  








*New revised edition same thrilling ending

What happens when the archaeological find of a lifetime becomes a threat to life itself?*

After the death of her husband, Professor Mirin Hassan wants life to return to normal for her and her son. But when construction workers discover an ancient body in a Scottish peat bog, Mirin has no choice but to investigate the intricately tattooed Neolithic boy. Media attention and professional rivalries become the least of her worries because something other than cameras followed the corpse back to the university. Something beyond reason. Something evil. Something Mirin and the entire world will wish had stayed buried.

Page turning, action filled supernatural thriller, Neolithica escalates to a shattering conclusion, in which the lives of a mother and son are intertwined with the fate of all humanity. A novel as epic in its vision as it is up close and personal with its frights. You won't want to miss this one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Big Book of Dad Jokes: 800 Unbearable, Groan-Inducing One-Liners, Puns, and Riddles to Make You the King of Subpar Comedy *




  








Hundreds and Hundreds of Jokes that Will Drive Your Family Crazy

Nothing is more hilarious for moms, sons, and daughters than the bad jokes dads tell. (Well, at least he thinks they're hilarious . . .)

Have you ever noticed when you’re out to dinner and your dad takes it upon himself to antagonize your server with a lame joke? Has he ever made a pun that made everyone at a family gathering roll their eyes? Has he ever made a corny comment about things simply lying around the house? If you answered “yes” to any of the following, you’re not alone. Dad jokes are at the center of all dad interactions and the core of every dad’s persona.

This comedic compendium compiles more than eight hundred of the best jokes dads can use to hone their craft and ensure maximum eye rolling. Included within are jokes such as:

Did you hear about the restaurant on the moon? 
Great food; no atmosphere.

Did you hear about the kidnapping at school?
It’s fine, he woke up.

What did the judge say when the skunk walked in the court room?
Odor in the court.

What do you call an elephant that doesn’t matter?
An irrelephant.

What kind of tea is hard to swallow?
Reality.

With Dad Jokes, give your dad the gift of becoming the least funny/most "punny" guy in the room.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*101 Great Answers to the Toughest Interview Questions *




  








Updated for today’s job market, the classic interview prep guide helps you say the right words and get the job you want.

No matter how good you look, how much research you’ve done, or how perfectly your qualifications match the job description, if you’re not prepared with great answers to the toughest interview questions, you won’t get the job.

101 Great Answers to the Toughest Interview Questions is a manual that will help you home in on exactly what the interviewer is trying to learn . . . with each and every question he or she asks. If you’ve never done well on interviews, never even been on a job interview, or just want to make sure a lousy interview doesn’t cost you a job you really want, Ron Fry will help you get that job—as he has helped millions of people nationwide and throughout the world.

This twenty-fifth anniversary edition of 101 Great Answers to the Toughest Interview Questions is thoroughly updated to reflect the realities of today’s job market. Whatever your age and experience, whether you are seeking your very first job or finally breaking into the executive office, this is the one book you need to get that job.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Powers and Prospects: Reflections on Nature and the Social Order *




  








The renowned linguist and political activist offers penetrating reflections on language, human nature, and foreign policy in this essay collection.

From linguistics to the Middle East; foreign affairs to the role of the media; and intellectual responsibility to the situation in East Timor, Noam Chomsky offers a wide-ranging exploration of the issues and ideas that have concerned him most deeply throughout his distinguished career. These essays are drawn from a series of lectures Chomsky gave in Australia in 1995, under the auspices of the East Timor Relief Association.

Examining the interplay between language, human nature and foreign policy, Powers and Prospects provides a scathing critique of government policy orthodoxy. Moving beyond criticism of the status quo, Chomsky then outlines other paths that can lead to better understanding and more constructive action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ordinary Wolves: A Novel *




  








Eskimo and white culture collide in this national bestselling novel of life in the contemporary Alaskan wilderness: “A magnificently realized story” (New York Times Book Review).

Ordinary Wolves depicts a life different from what any of us has known: Inhuman cold, the taste of rancid salmon shared with shivering sled dogs, hunkering in a sod igloo while blizzards moan overhead. But this is the only world Cutuk Hawcley has ever known. Born and raised in the Arctic, he has learned to provide for himself by hunting, fishing, and trading. And yet, though he idolizes the indigenous hunters who have taught him how to survive, when he travels to the nearby Inupiaq village, he is jeered and pummeled by the native children for being white.

When Cutuk ventures into the society of his own people, two incompatible realities collide, perfectly capturing "the contrast between the wild world and our ravaging consumer culture”. In a powerful coming of age story, a young man isolated by his past must choose between two worlds, both seemingly bent on rejecting him (Louise Erdrich).

Winner of the Milkweed National Fiction Prize


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Magnificent Lives of Marjorie Post: A Novel *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • “Marvelous . . . I just had to be there with the Post cereal heiress through every twist and turn.”—Martha Hall Kelly, New York Times bestselling author of Lilac Girls

“New-money heiress Marjorie Post isn’t content to remain a society bride as she remakes herself into a savvy entrepreneur, a visionary philanthropist, a presidential hostess, and much more. Allison Pataki brings a towering legend to life.”—Kate Quinn, New York Times bestselling author of The Alice Network

Mrs. Post, the President and First Lady are here to see you. . . . So begins another average evening for Marjorie Merriweather Post. Presidents have come and gone, but she has hosted them all. Growing up in the modest farmlands of Battle Creek, Michigan, Marjorie was inspired by a few simple rules: always think for yourself, never take success for granted, and work hard—even when deemed American royalty, even while covered in imperial diamonds. Marjorie had an insatiable drive to live and love and to give more than she got. From crawling through Moscow warehouses to rescue the Tsar’s treasures to outrunning the Nazis in London, from serving the homeless of the Great Depression to entertaining Roosevelts, Kennedys, and Hollywood’s biggest stars, Marjorie Merriweather Post lived an epic life few could imagine.

Marjorie’s journey began gluing cereal boxes in her father’s barn as a young girl. No one could have predicted that C. W. Post’s Cereal Company would grow into the General Foods empire and reshape the American way of life, with Marjorie as its heiress and leading lady. Not content to stay in her prescribed roles of high-society wife, mother, and hostess, Marjorie dared to demand more, making history in the process. Before turning thirty she amassed millions, becoming the wealthiest woman in the United States. But it was her life-force, advocacy, passion, and adventurous spirit that led to her stunning legacy.

And yet Marjorie’s story, though full of beauty and grandeur, set in the palatial homes she built such as Mar-a-Lago, was equally marked by challenge and tumult. A wife four times over, Marjorie sought her happily-ever-after with the blue-blooded party boy who could not outrun his demons, the charismatic financier whose charm turned to betrayal, the international diplomat with a dark side, and the bon vivant whose shocking secrets would shake Marjorie and all of society. Marjorie did everything on a grand scale, especially when it came to love.

Bestselling and acclaimed author Allison Pataki has crafted an intimate portrait of a larger-than-life woman, a powerful story of one woman falling in love with her own voice and embracing her own power while shaping history in the process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Harvest Gypsies: On the Road to the Grapes of Wrath *




  








A collection of newspaper articles about Dust Bowl migrants in California’s Central Valley by the author of The Grapes of Wrath, accompanied by photos.

Three years before his triumphant novel The Grapes of Wrath—a fictional portrayal of a Depression-era family fleeing Oklahoma during a disastrous period of drought and dust storms—John Steinbeck wrote seven articles for the San Francisco News about these history-making events and the hundreds of thousands who made their way west to work as farm laborers.

With the inquisitiveness of an investigative reporter and the emotional power of a novelist in his prime, Steinbeck toured the squatters’ camps and Hoovervilles of rural California. The Harvest Gypsies gives us an eyewitness account of the horrendous Dust Bowl migration, and provides the factual foundation for Steinbeck’s masterpiece. Included are twenty-two photographs by Dorothea Lange and others, many of which accompanied Steinbeck’s original articles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Players' Boy Is Dead (Joan and Matthew Stock Mystery Book 1)*




  








Elizabethan England. A country that is growing rich and powerful. But, under the surface, there are matters savage and murderous…

When a small players’ troupe come to perform for a lord and his lady, none of the rag-tag group shine more than the young players’ boy, with his flaxen hair and fine features. The player boy had won a scullery maid’s heart, and it was she, at cock’s crow, who went searching for him in the stables where he slept. But upon finding him dead - murdered in a most gruesome way - the maid’s heart is broken.

County Constable Matthew Stock, a humble clothier by trade, and his practical-minded wife Joan set about to get to the bottom of this horrendous crime. Between adulterous wives, less than holy priests and a brutally enforced political hierarchy, Constable Matthew has his work cut out for him if he is to keep his job and get justice for the murdered boy...

The Players' Boy Is Dead is a widely acclaimed mystery novel as rich in historical detail as it is in suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Old Saxon Blood (Joan and Matthew Stock Mystery Book 5) *




  









A dark and suspenseful murder mystery engulfs Elizabethan England.

Sir John Challoner has been murdered, so why does no one want to help Joan and Matthew investigate?

The castle servants are sullen; the neighbouring gentry abusive. When someone hides the headless body of a serving maid in their chamber, even the level-headed Stocks fear the strange spirit of evil that haunts the castle. Before long, the bone-chilling outlines of something much deeper and darker than mere murder begin to take shape.…

Old Saxon Blood is book 5 in the Joan and Matthew Stock Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death of a Red-Hot Rancher (A Love Is Murder Mystery Book 1) *




  








Love meets murder in this new cozy mystery series set in a quirky romance bookstore, with a heroine to die for.

Lizzie Hale may be the lucky owner of a successful romance bookshop, Love Under the Covers, but she's decidedly un-lucky in love. Though she's read almost every famous romance novelist, from Jane Austen to Nora Roberts, none have helped her figure out how to get—and keep—a man.

But Lizzie has bigger problems to worry about. Like murder.

When Brody Pierce, swoon-worthy ranch owner and resident bachelor, is found stabbed through the chest, hearts were heard breaking all over idyllic Tinker's Creek. But when Lizzie's aunt is implicated in the murder, she's determined to clear her name. Lizzie quickly realizes that Brody was a hunk with many hidden secrets, and she's soon leafing through a stack of suspects longer than Brody's list of lovers.

With the killer still on the loose, Lizzie will have to find the truth before this act of passion ignites a fire she can't put out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death on the Boardwalk (Myrtle Beach Mysteries Book 1) *




  








When death arrives on recently widowed bookstore owner Clark Thomas' backdoor, he gets drawn into the investigation. What he discovers changes his life.

The Myrtle Beach Boardwalk is normally an idyllic place until the body of a local businesswoman and environmentalist gets dumped by the back door of his shop. Clark finds himself in a unique position to investigate the crime. But should he?

When it comes to murder, something else drives him he doesn't want to admit. As he launches his own search for the killer, Clark comes across a variety of colorful Boardwalk inhabitants who might have had reason to kill an otherwise beloved person.

Can he do it and start putting his wife's death behind him in the process, or will it open up a fresh wound?

Winner of the Pinnacle Book Award for Best Mystery


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Silicon Valley Cozy Mystery Series Box Set: Books 1-3 (Silicon Valley Cozy Mysteries Box Set Book 1) *




  








If you like your cozy mysteries served with clever humor, sassy side characters, and more twists than red licorice, you’ll love this refreshingly modern cozy series. First 3 full novels included!

Armed with only powers of self-delusion and an eye for detail, Marty Golden bumbles through his investigations and still manages to solve the cases before danger strikes him down.

Despite enjoying his job at a start-up driverless car company, Marty fantasizes that he has a top-secret relationship with the police, helping them solve mysteries. If only that were true!

Can this clueless, fashion-backward uncle learn to manage his daydreaming while he navigates work, fumbles through his personal relationships, and plunges into awkward situations? Follow along as he sifts through suspects and marches to the beat of his ever-present Hawaiian shirts to solve each murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hit and Mist: A Silicon Valley Mystery (Book 4) *




  








He’s determined to prove his friend innocent of homicide. He may make things worse…

When Marty’s surfer-dude pal is arrested for murder, he must squeeze his amateur sleuthing into his packed schedule. With his high-tech job busier than ever and his nieces’ antics sidetracking him, Marty’s ready for a Thanksgiving holiday. All he has to do is solve two murders. But if he can’t even convince his sister to bake his favorite chocolate pie, how can he hope to save his friend?

With the help of his girlfriend, some wacky coworkers and Buddy the rambunctious Labrador, Marty sets out to disprove the ironclad evidence. But as the suspect list blossoms out of control, his bumbling efforts might lead him into problems faster than a failing hard drive.

Can he clear his friend’s name before he’s blown to bits?

Hit and Mist is the fourth book in the riotous Silicon Valley cozy mystery series. If you like your murder cases twisty, your suspect lists long, and your detectives clueless, then you’ll love Marc Jedel’s humorous murder adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Jalapeno Cupcake Wench (The Amazing Gracie Trilogy, Book 1) (Amazing Gracie Mysteries) *




  








A hot and spicy taste of murder—and beyond.

Law enforcement consultant Gracie Hofner is assigned to a trendy San Antonio pastry shop to watch for a delivery. In addition to the intoxicating aromas of sugar and chocolate, she also has to fight her own attraction to the man working beside her, Donovan Beck. He’s a hunk and a half and perfect for a spring fling.

If she had more time, Donovan would rank higher on her to-do list. But the number one spot is occupied by her search for a missing little girl, the target of a killer. Gracie needs to find her pronto, and the odd super-instinct quirk that’s started plaguing her may help. If not, she can always see what happens if it tells her to buy a lottery ticket.

Jalapeno Cupcake Wench is the first book in The Amazing Gracie Trilogy, a story so big, it takes three books to tell it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Don't Mess with Gracie (The Amazing Gracie Trilogy, Book 3) (Amazing Gracie Mysteries) *




  








Ghosts never lie.

The mysterious Mr. Ott is trying to intimidate Gracie Hofner into being his internal spy at The Bastion Group. She’s learned a lot about him through several sources, even using information provided by the pair of ghosts trying to save their granddaughter. But it isn’t enough. Mr. Ott is an expert in hiding his true identity.

Gracie isn’t as worried for herself as she is for her family, her friends, and her new tenant, Milo Porter. Her feelings for him have grown, but she can’t show them. Mr. Ott’s threats involve those she loves, and one friend has already been killed. Besides, she’s certain there is someone else in Milo’s life. It takes Gracie and her growing support team to unmask Mr. Ott, but it’s what Gracie learns along the way that shows readers the wisdom of the advice Don’t Mess with Gracie.

This is the conclusion to The Amazing Gracie Trilogy—a story so big it takes three books to tell it. Gracie’s adventures begin with Jalapeno Cupcake Wench, continue with Bluebonnet Ballerina, and conclude here.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cold Case Chronicles: Mysteries, Murders & The Missing *




  








COLD CASE CHRONICLES tells the stories of victims –– some missing, some murdered and some with changed identities. All are true, and each are mysterious in their own ways. The cases in this nonfiction narrative date from 1910 through the 1950s and include evolutions in forensics, as well as historical context in order to view the men, women and children through the lens of time.

Included are recent theories on the cases of Judge Joseph Crater (missing from New York City in 1930) and film director William Desmond Taylor (shot in Hollywood in 1922). Other chapters help to unravel the mystique of individuals with changed identities. Included, too, is a case of aerial sabotage, the "Boy in the Box," and unusual disappearances of young women, along with child abductions and four missing adventurers –– Everett Ruess, Joseph Halpern, and Glen and Bessie Hyde. Readers are encouraged to draw their own conclusions, consider how detectives would handle these and other cases today, and learn how genetic genealogy brings new hope for the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hit and Run: A psychological domestic thriller full of twists and turns (Domestic Thrillers You Can't Put Down) *




  








*"Read this book in one sitting, the characters are superbly written and the story is very fast moving! Brilliant read!'"

The sunniest days can yield the darkest news*

After years of problem drinking, Fiona is getting her life back on track. She can deal with whatever problems life might throw at her without her former ‘crutch.’

But problems have a nasty habit of raining down all at once.

The greatest threat to her new-found sobriety comes in the shape of two police officers with dreadful news to impart.

As the aftermath of this news escalates, Fiona finds herself not only having to deal with losing her husband Rob, but also with the threat of losing her son, home, money and freedom.

There are several people with cause to have run Rob off the road as he cycled, but Fiona is considered to have had the most motive and is therefore the main suspect. The evidence against her is stacking up, she has no alibi, and no answers to the questions being asked.

For the only person with the answers is dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Thief River Falls *




  








Harrowing loss, psychological trauma, and a deadly mystery test the human will to survive in this electrifying novel from award-winning author Brian Freeman.

Lisa Power is a tortured ghost of her former self. The author of a bestselling thriller called Thief River Falls, named after her rural Minnesota hometown, Lisa is secluded in her remote house as she struggles with the loss of her entire family: a series of tragedies she calls the “Dark Star.”

Then a nameless runaway boy shows up at her door with a terrifying story: he’s just escaped death after witnessing a brutal murder—a crime the police want to cover up. Obsessed with the boy’s safety, Lisa resolves to expose this crime, but powerful men in Thief River Falls are desperate to get the boy back, and now they want her too.

Lisa and her young visitor have nowhere to go as the trap closes around them. Still under the strange, unforgiving threat of the Dark Star, Lisa must find a way to save them both, or they’ll become the victims of another shocking tragedy she can’t foresee.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*You Are Not Alone: A Novel *




  








THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

One of Newsweek's Most Anticipated Books of 2020
One of SheReads Most Anticipated Books of 2020
One of PopSugar's Most Anticipated Books of 2020
One of HelloGiggles’ Most Anticipated Books of 2020
One of Marie Claire’s Best Fiction by Women in 2020
One of Woman’s Day’s Best Fiction Books Coming Out in 2020

The electrifying #1 New York Times bestselling authors of THE WIFE BETWEEN US and AN ANONYMOUS GIRL return with a brand new novel of psychological suspense, YOU ARE NOT ALONE.

Shay Miller wants to find love, but it eludes her. She wants to be fulfilled, but her job is a dead end. She wants to belong, but her life is increasingly lonely.

Until Shay meets the Moore sisters. Cassandra and Jane live a life of glamorous perfection, and always get what they desire. When they invite Shay into their circle, everything seems to get better.

Shay would die for them to like her.
She may have to.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.


*The Stalker: a dark and gripping psychological thriller from the bestselling author of new Netflix movie, The Weekend Away *




  








‘WOW! WOW! WOW! What a read!’ NetGalley reviewer

‘The blockbuster of the summer!’ NetGalley reviewer

‘THAT twist. I did not see it coming!’ NetGalley reviewer

You’re looking over your shoulder, thinking someone’s watching.

You’re checking the doors are locked, spooked by a noise.

You’re running through the woods, convinced you’re being followed.

You’re being stalked. And they won’t stop until you’re theirs.

If you enjoy reading twisty psychological thrillers that leave your heart racing, then you’ll love The Stalker, perfect for fans of Karin Slaughter and Harlan Coben.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Honourable Schoolboy: A George Smiley Novel (George Smiley Novels Book 6) *




  








In the second part of John le Carré's Karla Trilogy, the battle of wits between spymaster George Smiley and his Russian adversary takes on an even more dangerous dimension.

As the fall of Saigon looms, master spy George Smiley must outmaneuver his Soviet counterpart on a battlefield that neither can afford to lose.

The mole has been eliminated, but the damage wrought has brought the British Secret Service to its knees. Given the charge of the gravely compromised Circus, George Smiley embarks on a campaign to uncover what Moscow Centre most wants to hide. When the trail goes cold at a Hong Kong gold seam, Smiley dispatches Gerald Westerby to shake the money tree. A part-time operative with cover as a philandering journalist, Westerby insinuates himself into a war-torn world where allegiances—and lives—are bought and sold.

Brilliantly plotted and morally complex, The Honourable Schoolboy is the second installment of John le Carré's renowned Karla triology and a riveting portrayal of postcolonial espionage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stop at Nothing: A Novel (Michael Gannon Series Book 1) *




  








“Flawless”—James Patterson

The explosive new thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling coauthor of James Patterson’s Michael Bennett series

When a Gulfstream jet goes down in the Bahamas carrying a fortune in cash and ill-gotten diamonds, expat diving instructor Michael Gannon is the only person on the scene. Assuming himself the beneficiary of a drug deal gone bad, Gannon thinks he’s home free with the sudden windfall until he realizes he forgot to ask one simple question.

Who were the six dead men on the plane?

Gannon soon learns the answer to that fateful question as he is thrust into an increasingly complex and deadly game of cat and mouse with a group of the world’s most powerful and dangerous men who will stop at nothing to catch him.

But as the walls close in, Gannon reveals a few secrets of his own. Before he retired to the islands, Gannon had another life, one with a lethal set of skills that he must now call back to the surface if he wants to make it out alive.

As a decade-long James Patterson writing partner, Michael Ledwidge is a pro at writing fast-paced, in-the-moment prose, tightly choreographed action set pieces and plot twists that drop at exactly the right moment. With this novel, he kicks off an unstoppable, gripping new thriller series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Run for Cover: A Novel (Michael Gannon Series Book 2) *




  








“I've said this before, and I'll keep saying it - Michael Ledwidge is the real deal! You'll thank me for getting you to read Run for Cover. I read it in a day. Great characters, great storytelling, great Ledwidge." -James Patterson

The next installment in the pulse-pounding Gannon series, featuring murder, intrigue and a deadly new mystery that may just be his last…

Fresh from a lethal entanglement with some of the deepest and darkest players in the global intelligence services, Michael Gannon heads to the safest place he can think of: deep in the wilds of Utah on the ranch of one of his oldest and closest war buddies.

But when his friend’s brother is found dead in the rocky foothills of Grand Teton, Gannon realizes there are some things more important than keeping your head down. Is his death just one in a string of grisly murders mysteriously occurring around national parks—or a part of something even more sinister?

Flushed from cover, Gannon soon finds himself teamed up with tenacious FBI agent Kit Hagen on the trail of a dangerous mystery and a head-on collision course with a ruthless killer whose skills at war are as deadly as they come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deep Gold: A Chase Gordon Tropical Thriller (Chase Gordon Tropical Thrillers Book 3) *




  








A sunken U-boat.
A lost cache of Hitler's gold.
Can Chase beat a band of Nazis to this hidden treasure?

Chase's peaceful beach day is disrupted when he rescues the beautiful Rikki Talen from an attempted kidnapping. He finds Rikki being pursued by a group of neo-Nazis bent on finding a missing German submarine filled with a shipment of gold.

The hunt for the treasure carries Chase and Rikki in the footsteps of a long-dead Nazi hunter and into the depths of the ocean.

Grab your snorkel gear and join the pair as they dive into history and face a deadly threat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Querencia *




  








Born in Boston, Stephen Bodio wandered into Magdalena, New Mexico, in the 1970s while on his way to Montana and never left. He was accompanied by Betsy Huntington, who was twenty years his senior; the couple had been inseparable from the day they met. After stumbling upon a vintage home along the highway, they settled into a country life; it was the perfect way for the two of them to make their lives together in an out-of-the-way place.

It’s through Bodio that Betsy’s story is painted in such memorable passages that soon captivate readers. Together they made their home among the mountains of New Mexico, returning to a simple life of hunting, falconry, and becoming acquainted with the local reptiles and insects of the desert. A lover of nature, Bodio here explains in vivid detail his time spent in the wilderness. He found himself the center of his neighbors’ attention when they discovered his endless fascination with the local fauna, from snakes and birds to coursing dogs. He became accustomed to Magdalena through the people and wildlife, even joining in the biggest festival on the calendar: the Quemado Rodeo, better known by locals as the Street Dance and Brawl.

From the Spanish term meaning “the heart’s true home,” Querencia captivates and settles the heart. It is an astonishing read for those looking for an escape from the hustle of the big city, or just seeking to find solitude in the country life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Great Influenza: The Story of the Deadliest Pandemic in History *




  








#1 New York Times bestseller

“Barry will teach you almost everything you need to know about one of the deadliest outbreaks in human history.”—Bill Gates

"Monumental... an authoritative and disturbing morality tale."—Chicago Tribune 

The strongest weapon against pandemic is the truth. Read why in the definitive account of the 1918 Flu Epidemic.

Magisterial in its breadth of perspective and depth of research, The Great Influenza provides us with a precise and sobering model as we confront the epidemics looming on our own horizon. As Barry concludes, "The final lesson of 1918, a simple one yet one most difficult to execute, is that...those in authority must retain the public's trust. The way to do that is to distort nothing, to put the best face on nothing, to try to manipulate no one. Lincoln said that first, and best. A leader must make whatever horror exists concrete. Only then will people be able to break it apart." 

At the height of World War I, history’s most lethal influenza virus erupted in an army camp in Kansas, moved east with American troops, then exploded, killing as many as 100 million people worldwide. It killed more people in twenty-four months than AIDS killed in twenty-four years, more in a year than the Black Death killed in a century. But this was not the Middle Ages, and 1918 marked the first collision of science and epidemic disease.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dilbert Turns 30 *




  






Thirty years ago, Dilbert burst onto the funny pages with a bleak, sardonic depiction of the modern workplace.

In the time since Dilbert's launch in newspapers in 1989, it has become the most popular strip about office humor in history, a hilarious tonic for bored and oppressed business professionals, and a reliable source of laughter for comics fans everywhere.

Dilbert Turns 30 celebrates Scott Adams's brilliant career with a new collection of comics and a personal introduction by the author. Also included is a bonus section featuring 50 of the most popular Dilbert comics form the past 10 years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cubicles That Make You Envy the Dead (Dilbert) *




  








Dilbert is the cubicle-bound star of the most photocopied, pinned-up, downloaded, faxed, and e-mailed comic strip in the world.

As fresh a look at the inanity of office life as it brought to the comics pages when it first appeared in 1989, this new Dilbert collection comically confirms to the working public that we all really know what's going on. Our devices might be more sophisticated, our software and apps might be more plentiful, but when it gets down to interactions between the worker bees and the clueless in-controls, discontent and sarcasm rule, as only Dilbert can proclaim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I'm Not Anti-Business, I'm Anti-Idiot: A Dilbert Book *




  








Scott Adams has accomplished a rare feat. In his wildly successful cartoon strip, Dilbert, he has transformed the daily drudgery of the workplace into a fresh, comic commentary on life. This volume of cartoons, which ran in newspapers from November 20, 1995, through August 31, 1996, brings you more of the bizarre fun of the eternally devious, frustrated, and clueless. In addition to the antics of Dilbert, the Boss, Alice, Wally, and Dogbert, you’ll marvel at the escapades of Antina the non-stereotypical woman, who takes apart the office coffee machine “just for fun.” You’ll witness Ratbert hired as vice president of marketing, with his only experience being a week spent in a dumpster at Procter & Gamble. And you’ll recoil from Camping Carl, the office’s annoyingly nonstop complainer, whom Dilbert manages to evade only by taking to his cubicle escape tunnel.

Dilbert first gave a voice to frustrated cube dwellers in 1989, and today the world’s fastest growing cartoon is in more than 1,700 newspapers in 51 countries and 19 languages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*14 Years of Loyal Service in a Fabric-Covered Box: A Dilbert Book *




  






Anyone who works in a fabric-covered box can relate to Dilbert. Since 1989, Dilbert has been the touchstone of office humor for people all over the world. As long as there are corrupt businesses, inept bosses and downright loathsome co-workers, there is plenty to chuckle at. Convinced your co-worker is a demon? That your boss is incompetent? That your dog is out to get you? Dilbert believes you, and this book proves it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Penalty Strike: The Memoirs of a Red Army Penal Company Commander, 1943-45 (Stackpole Military History Series) *




  









Extremely rare (possibly the only) book-length account of a Soviet penal unit in World War II
Gritty, intense style conveys the brutality of war on the Eastern Front

Composed of convicts--soldiers who conducted "unauthorized retreats," former Soviet POWs deemed untrustworthy, and Gulag prisoners--the Red Army's penal units received the most difficult, dangerous assignments, such as breaking through the enemy's defenses. So punishing was life in these units that officers in regular formations threatened to send recalcitrant troops to penal battalions. Alexander Pyl'cyn led his penal unit through the Soviets' massive offensive in the summer of 1944, the Vistula-Oder operation into eastern Germany, and the bitter assault on Berlin in 1945. He survived the war, but 80 percent of his men did not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Prisoner of the Rising Sun *







A memoir of serving in prewar Hong Kong, being held prisoner by the Japanese, and surviving slave labor.

This is the story of a young man thrust into the Royal Navy in distant Hong Kong. With both drama and humor, he relates some of the situations in which he found himself—and provides a realistic account of what life was like for servicemen in prewar Hong Kong.

Prisoner of the Rising Sun describes the prelude to war from his point of view, and his part in the Battle for Hong Kong. There follows the story of what happened to him when taken prisoner, and life and death in prison camps in Hong Kong and Japan. It tells what it was like to be shipped to Japan in the hold of Japanese merchant men, in constant fear of being torpedoed.

In Japan, he and his fellow prisoners were used as slave labor. Treatment was harsh and brutal and although many of them died, the Japanese never broke the spirit of the survivors. The author explains how it felt to be a prisoner working in a Japanese factory when a major earthquake struck. He also relates what it was like to be on the receiving end of a B29 fire raid and what the Japanese did to downed American airmen. In August 1945, he saw the Japanese bow before loudspeakers and although he did not realize it then, he heard the Japanese Emperor announce the surrender of Japan. He also includes a heartfelt tribute to the efficiency and kindness of the American forces that got him out and on his way home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/18/22.

Currently $3.

*Special Men: A LRP's Recollections*




  








A recipient of two Purple Hearts gives readers an inside view of US Army special forces through his own trial by fire during the Vietnam War.

Days before he was drafted in 1962, Dennis Foley volunteered to join the army in the hopes of someday getting into West Point. He was only eighteen years old. At basic training in Fort Dix, New Jersey, a presentation by two impressive, self-confident special forces sergeants made an indelible impression on him.

His career would come full circle. In 1972, wearing a green beret, Foley would be given command of his own A-Team. But between those two pivotal moments, his determination, loyalty, and mental and physical strength would be tested as never before, fighting in the jungles of Vietnam alongside the bravest men he would ever know.

In Special Men, Foley describes his experience at the 7th Army NCO Academy in Germany, where he learned more about leadership than at any other school he would later attend. He takes us moment-by-moment on his heart-pounding introduction to combat—a nighttime, amphibious ambush patrol with the South Vietnamese Navy. We see the shock set in upon realizing that conventional training left him unprepared for the guerrilla army he faced in Vietnam. And we share his sadness over fallen comrades and his own relief at surviving his injuries. This is an unvarnished account of horror and heroism and a tribute to the unselfish devotion to duty of the LRPs, Rangers, and Green Berets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/19/22.

Currently $1.

*Ark Royal *




  








If you wish for peace, prepare for war.

-Royal Navy Motto


Seventy years ago, the interstellar supercarrier Ark Royal was the pride of the Royal Navy. But now, her weapons are outdated and her solid-state armour nothing more than a burden on her colossal hull. She floats in permanent orbit near Earth, a dumping ground for the officers and crew the Royal Navy wishes to keep out of the public eye.

But when a deadly alien threat appears, the modern starships built by humanity are no match for the powerful alien weapons. Ark Royal and her mismatched crew must go on the offensive, buying time with their lives And yet, with a drunkard for a Captain, an over-ambitious first officer and a crew composed of reservists and the dregs of the service, do they have even the faintest hope of surviving ...

... And returning to an Earth which may no longer be there?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Area 51: Redemption: An Epic Series of History, Aliens, War and the Truth of Mankind *




  







At the edge of the Solar System, beyond the Heliosphere, a massive warship comes out of Faster Than Light Transit. It is the Ancient Enemy spoken of in myths and legends. Do we deserve a Second Chance?

Mike Turcotte, the Special Forces officer who led the fight against the Airlia, which ruled our planet from the shadows for over 10 millennia, has returned to Area 51. Earth has freed itself from the shackles of alien domination, but at high cost while winning World War III. He has learned what he believes is the truth about human origins.

A truth so devastating he insists it cannot be made public.

But the thing no one on Earth knows is that in winning the war they’ve initiated the seeds of their own doom.

Something worse than World War III. Something worse than the Airlia. Something that means the end of all life in the Solar System. But there is one who might have a solution; except she’s not human.

The continuation of the series that has sold over 2 million copies, screenplay written by the man who penned Alien, Total Recall and produced Minority Report.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blackstar Command: The Complete Series: A Military Space Opera Box Set *




  








Get the Blackstar Command Box Set, featuring all three books in the bestselling series. 1000+ pages of aliens, war, and explosive military space opera action.

They tried to destroy our planets. Our way of life. They tried to send us into extinction. But we, the Coalition, fought them and won. That was a decade ago. We had assumed they were beaten for good.

We were wrong.

They’re known as the Host: a cabal of aliens seeking to dominate our sector of space. And they’re back—with help from a powerful new enemy.

Against their wrath, we must stand. We’re outnumbered and unprepared. If we lose, we lose everything.

But there is hope. An ancient race of long-dead but technologically advanced aliens called the Navigators have a ship called the Blackstar that could potentially turn the tide. That is if I, Kai Locke, a humble ship racer, can find it and learn how to harness its power in time.

If I fail, the Coalition will fall, and the Host will consign us to a distant memory. I refuse to let that happen. I will fight to my last breath for the Coalition’s survival.


Buy this special edition omnibus to experience this complete Military Space Opera series from Amazon Bestseller A.C. Hadfield, including Book 3 being published for the very first time! Perfect or fans of Star Wars, Firefly, Battlestar, and Guardians of the Galaxy.

This boxset contains three full-length novels:
Book 1: Prominence
Book 2: Magnitude
Book 3: Ascension


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Kingdom Box Set (Books 1-3): A space opera adventure series *




  










It is a time of treachery, terrorism, and tyranny in the Star Kingdom. The king cannot be trusted, the galaxy is on the brink of war, and a notorious mercenary is destroying everything—and everyone—in his path on his quest for vengeance.

The Star Kingdom is in dire need of heroes.

What it gets is a band of misfits and underdogs:

• A washed-up bounty hunter struggling to make ends meet.
• A genetically engineered cat woman on the run from her makers.
• A robotics professor who gets space sick before leaving orbit.
• A brilliant scientist who’s better at punching people than talking to them.

As unlikely as it seems, this motley crew is the best hope for bringing peace to the galaxy. But they have troubles of their own, and they’ll have to fly fast to avoid being hunted down and killed.

A romping science fiction adventure for fans of Star Wars and Firefly, this space opera bundle includes:

1. Shockwave
2. Ship of Ruin
3. Hero Code


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The John Varley Reader: Thirty Years of Short Fiction *




  








A landmark collection from the master of science fiction whose short stories “are quite literally unforgettable” (William Gibson).

These eighteen stories from the acclaimed author of the Gaea Trilogy, The Ophiuchi Hotline, and many other important works span thirty years of his distinguished career. In these pages are Hugo, Nebula, Prix Tour-Apollo, and James Tiptree Jr. Award winners, including “The Persistence of Vision,” “PRESS ENTER [ ],” “The Pusher,” and “The Barbie Murders,” among other outstanding works of speculative short fiction. As a valuable bonus, each story includes an autobiographical introduction by the author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bomb Shell (Tess Skye Book 3) *




  








So I just got a call.

Apparently my mom—yes, the same one who just came cannonballing back into my life a few weeks ago after ten years without a word—might have killed someone. A self-help guru. You know, one of those guys promising to SHIFT your life into overdrive with his magical secrets.

"Shift" because those secrets come from a long lineage of shifters. Yeah, I don't get it either. Then again, I wasn't one of his loyal disciples, so I never paid much attention to his corny late night ads.

But this guy getting murdered? That sure has my attention. Because if I don't figure out who killed him, my mom is going down for the crime. Although there's one thought that I can't shake from my mind as I sort through the mounting evidence: maybe she actually did it.

And if that's the case, who the hell is this woman who's returned after all these years?

BOMB SHELL is the third action-packed urban fantasy novel in the Tess Skye series. The first two books must be read first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Neverland *




  








*Fear is a shack in the woods.*
"Couldn't put it down!"★★★★★ "A gothic masterpiece!" ★★★★★
Page-turning suspense and supernatural horror blend in this classic novel of innocence corrupted. What lurks within the shack? What kinds of dangerous — and deadly — games do the children play there?

“A brilliant novel that grows richer with each reading, a multilayered marvel that will one day be recognized as one of the classics of supernatural literature.” — Bentley Little.

For years, the Jackson family vacationed at their matriarch's old Victorian house on Gull Island, a place of superstition and legend off the southern coast of the U.S. One particular summer, young Beau follows his cousin Sumter into a shack hidden among the brambles and windswept trees near bluffs overlooking the sea.

And within Neverland, the mysteries and terror grow...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Two Small Footprints in Wet Sand: The Uplifting True Story of a Mother's Brave Quest to Save Her Daughter *




  








Thaïs is almost two. Like most well-loved children, she is happy. She laughs as she runs on the beach. But her footprints in the sand, with toes turned out, tell a different story. Two Small Footprints in Wet Sand relates the overwhelming tragedy experienced by a family as a result of a genetic disorder.

A true tale told by a mother, it’s the story of a little girl, of family, friends, and the medical community united to define life by its beauty rather than its length. On the day Thaïs turns two, her mother, the author Anne-Dauphine Julliand, learns that her child has an untreatable genetic disease, the rarest of the rare, a silent disorder that will slowly paralyze her daughter’s nervous system and kill her. Metachromatic leukodystrophy—MLD—is the diagnosis. There is no cure.

While the disease may be grim, neither this book nor the people in it are. Grace, dignity, and most of all love mark the lives of all those involved in the care of Thaïs. Julliand does not play down the pain of her child or of her family, or the exhaustion, discouragement, or burden each of them carries. She promises her daughter a full life—not a life like other children have—but a happy life, a life of love. Thaïs’s family and the medical staff around her fight to provide comfort and efficient care, to conserve her dignity, to give her love, to “add life to days when we cannot add days to life.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $1.

*The Murder on the Links *




  








Originally published in 1923, ‘The Murder on the Links’ is a profound detective story by Agatha Christie, an English writer known for her 66 detective novels and 14 short story collections, particularly those revolving around fictional detectives Hercule Poirot and Miss Marple.

Agatha Christie’s remarkable sleuth Hercule Poirot returns only to find his would-be employer slain, too many suspects, and his refined investigative technique disregarded by the detective leading the local police investigation. The two butt heads, competing to solve the crime until a second corpse turns up, slain in the exact same fashion as the first.

It takes Poirot’s razor-keen understanding and deep knowledge of the history of crime to tie both killings to another as he brilliantly works toward an unpredictable conclusion. Upon its original publication, the novel was greeted with great glory as a superbly structured mystery that was all but certain to baffle readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Thea Kozak Mystery Series Boxed Set, Books 1-3 *




  








Three Full-Length Murder Mystery Thrillers Featuring Female Sleuth Thea Kozak from Author, Kate Flora

—Maine, U.S.A.—

Book 1: Chosen for Death
When Thea Kozak’s little sister is murdered in a picturesque Maine town, the police have no leads, and her grieving parents are eager to put everything behind them. Thea—“little mother” to her adopted sister, Carrie, refuses to back down. Not when she can do one more thing for Carrie: find the killer and get justice for her little sister.

Book 2: Death in a Funhouse Mirror
Thea Kozak thought her amateur detective days were over until she met a woman who had it all, and then some. Helene Streeter, the perfect wife, mother, and consummate professional is brutally murdered, leaving friends and family with more questions than answers. Helene’s daughter—Thea’s old college roommate—begs for her help, plunging Thea into a web of deceit and madness.

Book 3: Death at the Wheel
Thea’s mother introduces her to Julie Bass, a young widow whose husband died in a horrific accident at the local auto racetrack. Julie is the woman Thea’s mother wants her to be—married to a suitable man and producing adorable children. Thea brings her amateur detective skills to bear when the racetrack “accident” proves to be murder and Julie is arrested.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death at the Abbey (A Kipper Cottage Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  






A cliff-top murder. A clever canine. A seaside sleuth.

After the death of her husband, Liz McLuckie has taken early retirement and moved to Whitby, a picturesque fishing town on the North Yorkshire coast. She thinks the renovation of two ramshackle fishing cottages will take her mind off things, but soon discovers Whitby isn’t quite the peaceful retreat she imagined.

When she discovers the body of a local Professor near the medieval Abbey, Liz reluctantly finds herself at the centre of a murder investigation. The post mortem reveals death by drowning. So how did he get onto the clifftop? And why did he have a fish in his pocket?

Liz follows the trail of the murderer, and many red herrings - both literal and metaphorical - in the company of her friends, including an almost-reformed burglar, a disgraced archaeology student and Nelson the bull terrier - the ugliest (and bravest!) dog in Yorkshire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death at Neptune Yard (A Kipper Cottage Cozy Mystery Book 2) *




  








Trick or deadly treat? Anything can happen at Halloween.

Halloween is coming to North Yorkshire, and the seaside town of Whitby is getting ready for its annual Goth Festival, where Goths of all ages descend on the town for a week of music, costumes and spooky fun.

When one of Liz McLuckie’s friends has a terrifying encounter with the Barghest – Yorkshire’s legendary Dog of Death - it sparks a series of mysterious fatalities in the town. Are supernatural forces at work, or is there another, more human, explanation?

Liz decides to find out, with the help of her motley assortment of friends and Nelson the English bull terrier, the ugliest (and bravest!) dog in Yorkshire.

Death At Neptune Yard — Book 2 in the Kipper Cottage Mystery series. Perfect for fans of Stella Cameron and Frances Evesham.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death at the Feast (A Kipper Cottage Cozy Mystery Book 3) *




  








A fatal feast. A missing body. A seaside sleuth.

Liz McLuckie has retired to Whitby – a picturesque fishing town on the North Yorkshire coast – to recover after the death of her husband. But Whitby isn’t the peaceful retreat she imagined.

When one of Liz’s friends is accused of poisoning the town mayor, Liz is determined to clear her name. She suspects someone has deliberately triggered the mayor’s fatal allergy, but who? The mystery deepens further when the mayor’s body is stolen the night before his funeral. Who would do such a thing? And why? Liz is determined to get to the bottom of it all, with help from her motley collection of friends and Nelson the bull terrier – the ugliest (and bravest!) dog in Yorkshire.

Death At The Feast — Book 3 in the Kipper Cottage Mystery series. Perfect for fans of Stella Cameron and Frances Evesham.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Digging For Trouble (Pine Lake Inn Cozy Mystery Book 2) *




  








On a rare morning off from the the Pine Lake Inn Dell Powers was just looking to take in a little fresh air and exercise. Walking out in the bush in the warm November breeze she thought it couldn't be more perfect.

That is, until she came across old Arthur Loren, the resident town coot and fossicker. He was scrabbling around in the dirt like a madman muttering "Give it back" and making no sense at all.

Had he completely lost his mind? Or was something more going on?

What seemed like a routine medical issue of heat exhaustion becomes so much more as Dell, Kevin and James dig deeper into Arthur's life and the circumstances that brought him to be out in the bush at that time.

Before Dell knows it she is tangled up in a mystery that has ties to a one hundred year old murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder, Wrapped Up (Pine Lake Inn Cozy Mystery Book 3) *




  








Christmas is coming to the Pine Lake Inn. After the harrowing year she has had Dell Powers is soaking in the peace of the season. Feeling festive, she is spending her time decorating the inn and whistling Christmas Carols. All seems to be well in her life at last.

Until, that is, she meets a stranger in the pub who turns out to be a Federal Police officer. He wants her to become a witness for the Federal Government and to spill the beans on the organized crime syndicate that has recently infiltrated her life.

Not going to happen!

When the officer turns up dead Dell is arrested for his murder. Will she be able to clear her name and be free to enjoy Christmas?

And if that isn't enough just who does the deep and soft man's voice on the other end of the telephone belong to? Just another mystery for Dell to solve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Flight Risk Cozy Mystery Boxed Set: Books 1 - 12 *




  








*Finding trouble at every corner of the globe.*

A cozy mystery boxed set from #1 Best Selling Author Susan Harper

Newfound friends Kendell and Pauline are traveling the world looking for adventure. With a knack for finding trouble, they keep finding themselves in the middle of murder mysteries. Can they stay one step ahead or are they destined to become the victims in the next murder mystery?

This Flight Risk Cozy Mystery Boxed Set contains all twelve books in the Flight Risk Cozy Mystery series. If you like fast-paced mysteries with interesting characters and unexpected twists, you’re going to love the Flight Risk Cozy Mystery series.

Get the Flight Risk Cozy Mystery Boxed Set: Books 1 - 12 and start solving your next set of mysteries today!



Included Books
Each book in the series is a stand-alone story, but your enjoyment of each story will be increased if you read them all. Be sure to check them all out.

Murder at Macbeth

A Killing in Kenya

Homicide in Hawaii

Trouble in Texas

Murder in Mississippi

An Artful Assassination

French Fatality

Kangaroos and Killings

Tailed in Tokyo

Iced in Alaska

Mayhem in Mexico

Nabbed in New York


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death Trip *




  








Take a journey into the dark and dangerous world of Sunday Times bestseller Lee Weeks – if you dare…

Every mother’s worst nightmare…

Five missing teenagers. A refugee camp up in flames. A life ripped apart.

Detective Johnny Mann is fighting to pick up the pieces of his life after the brutal murder of his father. When a woman approaches him on a sultry Amsterdam night, his world is rocked by a secret – a secret that will lead him across the world to Thailand, on an undercover hunt for five missing teens who have disappeared without trace on a volunteer trip. But what connects Mann to the vanished volunteers? Who is the woman in charge of their fates? And how far will Mann make it in a world of corruption and worse? DEATH TRIP is a dark, twisting read where nothing and nobody is quite what it seems.

DEATH TRIP is the third thriller in Lee Weeks’ bestselling Johnny Mann series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shiver *




  








In this propulsive locked-room thriller debut, a reunion weekend in the French Alps turns deadly when five friends discover that someone has deliberately stranded them at their remote mountaintop resort during a snowstorm.

When Milla accepts an off-season invitation to Le Rocher, a cozy ski resort in the French Alps, she's expecting an intimate weekend of catching up with four old friends. It might have been a decade since she saw them last, but she's never forgotten the bond they forged on this very mountain during a winter spent fiercely training for an elite snowboarding competition.

Yet no sooner do Milla and the others arrive for the reunion than they realize something is horribly wrong. The resort is deserted. The cable cars that delivered them to the mountaintop have stopped working. Their cell phones--missing. And inside the hotel, detailed instructions await them: an icebreaker game, designed to draw out their secrets. A game meant to remind them of Saskia, the enigmatic sixth member of their group, who vanished the morning of the competition years before and has long been presumed dead.

Stranded in the resort, Milla's not sure what's worse: the increasingly sinister things happening around her or the looming snowstorm that's making escape even more impossible. All she knows is that there's no one on the mountain she can trust. Because someone has gathered them there to find out the truth about Saskia...someone who will stop at nothing to get answers. And if Milla's not careful, she could be the next to disappear...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Argument: A gripping psychological thriller with an incredible twist *




  








It happens to every mother. One day, the daughter whose whole world you once were, becomes someone you barely know. And you don’t know the secrets she’s hiding…

One night, 15-year-old Olivia comes home late from a party she was strictly forbidden from going to, and she and her mother, Hannah, start arguing. Soon Olivia speaks the words that every parent has heard from their teenage child:

‘I hate you. You’ve ruined my life. And I’m never speaking to you again.’

Olivia has never been an easy child, a sharp contrast to her easy-going, happy-go-lucky little sister. But Hannah thinks Olivia’s outburst is the end of a normal family argument. In fact, it’s only the beginning of a nightmare…

After one day of silence, Hannah thinks Olivia is taking a teenage sulk too far. After two days, she starts to feel anxious that something more serious could be going on. After a week, when her daughter still hasn’t spoken, Hannah knows that Olivia is hiding a bigger darkness – something that could threaten to tear their precious family apart…

The Argument is an unputdownable psychological thriller that asks how far we can push our families before they finally break. Perfect for fans of Gillian Flynn, The Woman in the Window, and The Silent Patient.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*I Will Find You: An addictive psychological crime thriller to keep you gripped in 2022 *




  








*Three sisters…One terrible secret*


Ashleigh: A creative, free spirit and loyal. But Ash is tormented by her demons and a past that refuses to be laid to rest.

Jessica: Perfect wife and loving mother. But although Jessica might seem to have it all, she lives a secret life built on lies.

Grace: An outsider, always looking in, Grace has never known the love of her sisters and her resentment can make her do bad things.

When Ashleigh goes missing, Jessica and Grace do all they can to find their eldest sister. But the longer Ashleigh is missing, the more secrets and lies these women are hiding threaten to tear this family apart.

Can they find Ashleigh before it’s too late or is it sometimes safer to stay hidden?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Aja Minor: Gifted or Cursed: A Psychic Crime Thriller Series Book 1 (Aja Minor: A Psychic Crime Thriller Series)*




  








Aja has disturbing powers. She feels cursed, but the FBI thinks otherwise. Will she stop a serial rapist and killer or become his next victim?

Aja’s life has been one misfortune after another. She was dropped at birth, scarring her face. Her father left when she was 7. Now, in her adolescence, not only does she have to contend with puberty, but certain people she meets get sick to their stomachs or recoil in pain.

Desperate to find answers to her distressing effect on people, she finds them in a most unlikely place, the FBI Academy. There, she discovers that her powers may actually be a gift. A gift that, if harnessed, may help the FBI track down the Peace Sign Killer - a serial rapist and murderer.

Can Aja successfully exploit her powers to stop the Peace Sign Killer? Or will Aja’s misfortune continue making her his next victim?

Aja Minor: Gifted or Cursed is the first book in a psychic crime thriller series, including Aja Minor: Fountain of Youth and Aja Minor: Predatorville. Fans of fierce female characters with unique powers who overcome adversity will find a home with this series.

A portion of the proceeds from this series is donated to the National Center for Missing & Exploited Children, established in 1984 to help find missing children, reduce child sexual exploitation, and prevent child victimization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fresh Doubt: An International FBI Thriller (Ingrid Skyberg Book 1) *




  








With her judgment clouded by events from the past, can this tenacious FBI agent make it out of a murder investigation alive?

London. Ingrid Skyberg is eager to make her mark. Newly assigned as the FBI’s liaison with the Metropolitan Police, the brilliant young agent can’t wait to hunt down the truth, no matter what. But when she’s called to a homicide, old wounds resurface as she confronts an American college girl’s blood-spattered corpse.

The local cops callously suspect the victim’s grieving roommate, but Ingrid thinks they’ve picked on an easy target and vows to protect the vulnerable young woman. When the determined investigator digs up links to campus suicides and illegal drug use, her drive to deliver justice pits her against a cunning killer.

In a risky game of cat-and-mouse, will this resourceful outsider become the victor… or the real killer's next victim?

Fresh Doubt is the action-packed first book in the Ingrid Skyberg crime thriller series. If you like unforgettable characters, endless twists, and tightly plotted mysteries, then you’ll love Ingrid Skyberg’s badass adventures.

Buy Fresh Doubt to avenge the underdog today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Operation Teardrop *




  








By 1944, the war has turned against Hitler’s Third Reich, and German cities lie in ruins from the constant bombing by the Allies. On every front, Allied forces are driving the Wehrmacht forces back.

Inspired by the success of his terror weapons, the V-1 and V-2 rockets, against cities in England, Hitler approved plans for a secret operation to retaliate against the United States by launching V-1 buzz bombs from the decks of German U-boats in an attack on New York City. In September of 1944, a clandestine operation involving the Abwehr, Kriegsmarine, and Luftwaffe, codenamed Operation Magpie, is launched.

Conflict within the Allies intelligence community leads to the precarious launch of Operation Teardrop, the U.S. Navy’s plan to stop the U-boats of Wolfpack Seawolf from succeeding. Espionage, U-boats, propaganda, and massive destruction are intertwined in the history behind the real Operation Teardrop.

Get a copy of Operation Teardrop and discover the events that prove real life is stranger than fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Conquering The Pacific: An Unknown Mariner and the Final Great Voyage of the Age of Discovery *




  








The story of an uncovered voyage as colorful and momentous as any on record for the Age of Discovery—and of the Black mariner whose stunning accomplishment has been until now lost to history

It began with a secret mission, no expenses spared. Spain, plotting to break Portugal’s monopoly trade with the fabled Orient, set sail from a hidden Mexican port to cross the Pacific—and then, critically, to attempt the never-before-accomplished return, the vuelta. Four ships set out from Navidad, each one carrying a dream team of navigators. The smallest ship, guided by seaman Lope Martín, a mulatto who had risen through the ranks to become one of the most qualified pilots of the era, soon pulled far ahead and became mysteriously lost from the fleet. It was the beginning of a voyage of epic scope, featuring mutiny, murderous encounters with Pacific islanders, astonishing physical hardships—and at last a triumphant return to the New World. But the pilot of the fleet’s flagship, the Augustine friar mariner Andrés de Urdaneta, later caught up with Martín to achieve the vuelta as well. It was he who now basked in glory, while Lope Martín was secretly sentenced to be hanged by the Spanish crown as repayment for his services. Acclaimed historian Andrés Reséndez, through brilliant scholarship and riveting storytelling—including an astonishing outcome for the resilient Lope Martín--sets the record straight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Campaigns Of General Nathan Bedford Forrest And Of Forrest's Cavalry *




  








“I think Forrest was the most remarkable man our Civil War produced on either side … he had a genius of strategy which was original, and to me incomprehensible." General William T. Sherman

Nathan Bedford Forrest was an unorthodox soldier.

He was not trained in military tactics, had not read the great texts on strategy and according to some could not even drill a company.

Yet, what he lacked in training he made up for in his aggressive actions and energy to win battles, always taking the shortest lines towards his objectives, grasping opportunities and countless times seizing victory from the brink of defeat.

A physically imposing man, he led his men from example as a hard rider and fierce swordsman in the heat of conflict. It was said that had killed up to thirty enemy soldiers in hand-to-hand combat.

Forrest’s actions and unpredictability terrified Union troops and their commanders who termed him “that Devil Forrest”, while for the south he quickly became a hero. Jefferson Davis and Robert E. Lee both agreed in their postwar memoirs that the outcome of the war might have been different if they had better used Forrest’s talents.

General Thomas Jordan and J. P. Pryor’s brilliant account of the campaigns of Nathan Bedford Forrest and his cavalry uncover the actions of this innovative leader.

General Forrest gave the authors complete access to his military papers, conducted numerous interviews and worked closely with them to create this fascinating book.

Through the course of the work they cover Forrest’s many campaigns and battles including Sacramento, Fort Donaldson, Shiloh, Murfreesboro, the West Tennessee raids, Dover, Brentwood, Chattanooga, Day's Gap, Chickamauga, Paducah, Brice's Crossroads, Tupelo, the Tennessee Raids, Nashville, and Selma, as well as the infamous Battle of Fort Pillow.

This book is essential reading for anyone interested in the life of this fascinating man and the campaigns that he led through the course of the American Civil War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Burma Air Campaign, 1941–1945: 1941-1945 *




  







The scene is set with an overview of the respective states of the RAF and Japanese Airforce, and an explanation of how the American Volunteer Group (The Flying Tigers) came to be in China. There is a concise description of air ops covering the Japanese invasion of Indo China, Malaya and Singapore, together with a close study of the sinking of the Prince of Wales and Repulse, which altered the air/sea power equation. The main emphasis is on the use of air power both offensive, defensive and air transport during the protracted Burma Campaign. This embraces operations in the Arakan and the various Chindit long range penetration expeditions. These relied almost totally on air supply and evacuation. In the later stages of the War, the US and RAF combined forces and predictably this was not without controversy. Few realize that US B29s operating from India attacked Japan itself. Finally the role of ground attack aircraft against the retreating Japanese played a significant part in the Allied advance in Burma.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Killing the Bismarck: Destroying the Pride of Hitler's Fleet *




  








“An excellent account . . . A suspenseful narrative that will keep readers on the edge of their seats.” —WWII History Magazine

In May 1941, the German battleship Bismarck, accompanied by heavy cruiser Prinz Eugen, broke out into the Atlantic to attack Allied shipping. The Royal Navy’s pursuit and subsequent destruction of Bismarck was an epic of naval warfare.

In this new account of those dramatic events at the height of the Second World War, Iain Ballantyne draws extensively on the graphic eyewitness testimony of veterans, to construct a thrilling story, mainly from the point of view of the British battleships, cruisers, and destroyers involved. He describes the tense atmosphere as cruisers play a lethal cat and mouse game, shadowing Bismarck in the icy Denmark Strait. We witness the shocking destruction of the British battle cruiser Hood, in which all but three of her ship’s complement were killed—an event that filled pursuing Royal Navy warships, including the battered battleship Prince of Wales, with a thirst for revenge. While Swordfish torpedo-bombers try desperately to cripple the Bismarck, we sail in destroyers on their own daring torpedo attacks, battling mountainous seas.

Finally, the author takes us into the final showdown, as battleships Rodney and King George V, supported by cruisers Norfolk and Dorsetshire, destroy the pride of Hitler’s fleet. This vivid, superbly researched account portrays this epic saga through the eyes of so-called “ordinary sailors” caught up in extraordinary events—conveying the horror and majesty of war at sea in all its cold brutality and awesome power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Pathfinder Pioneer: The Memoir of a Lead Bomber Pilot in World War II*




  








One young man’s story of combat in the air, constant battles for survival, and the development of radar technology for use against the Luftwaffe.

This is the story of how an eighteen-year-old miner shoveling ore from deep in the ground in Utah suddenly found himself, only two years later, 30,000 feet in the air over Nazi Germany, piloting a Flying Fortress in the first wave of America’s air counteroffensive in Europe.

Like thousands of other young Americans, Ray Brim was plucked out by the US Army to be a combat flyer, and was quickly pitted against the hardened veterans of the Luftwaffe. Brim turned out to have a natural knack for flying, however, and was assigned to the select squadron developing lead pathfinder techniques, while experimenting with radar. He was among the first to test the teeth of the Luftwaffe’s defenses, and once those techniques had been honed, thousands of other bomber crews would follow into the maelstrom—from which 80,000 never returned.

This book gives us vivid insights into the genesis of the American air campaign, told with the humor, attention to detail, and humility that captures the heart and soul of our “Greatest Generation.” Brim was one of the first Pathfinder pilots to fly both day and night missions, leading bomb groups of six-hundred-plus bombers to their targets. At the onset of his missions in the spring of 1943, B-17 crews were given a fifty-fifty chance of returning. All his raids were nerve-wracking forays into the unknown, struggles to survive the damage to his plane caused by flak and German fighter attacks and bring his ten-man crew home, often wounded—but still alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Stout Hearts: The British and Canadians in Normandy 1944 *




  








“At last a book has been written that forensically examines how the British Armed Forces fought its way through Normandy . . . utterly absorbing.” —James Holland, bestselling author of Brothers in Arms

Stout Hearts is a book which offers an entirely new perspective on the British Army in Normandy. This fresh study explores the anatomy of war through the Army’s operations in the summer of 1944, informing and entertaining the general nonfiction reader as well as students of military history. There have been so many books written on Normandy that the publication of another one might appear superfluous. However most books have focused on narrating the conduct of the battle, describing the factors that influenced its outcome, or debating the relative merits of the armies and their generals. What was missing from the existing body of work on Normandy specifically and the Second World War generally is a book that explains how an army actually operates in war and what it was like for those involved; Stout Hearts fills this gap.

Stout Hearts is essential reading for those who wish to understand the “mechanics” of battle. How does an Army care for its wounded? How do combat engineers cross obstacles? How do tanks fight? How do Air and Naval Forces support the Army? But to understand what makes an Army “tick” you must also understand its people. Therefore explanations of tactics and techniques are not only well illustrated with excellent photographs and high quality maps but also effectively combined with relevant accounts from the combatants themselves. These dramatic stories of ordinary people doing extraordinary things are the strength of the book, bringing the campaign to life and entertaining the reader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*1948: Harry Truman's Improbable Victory and the Year that Transformed America *




  








The wild, combative inside story of the most stunning upset in the history of presidential elections: Harry Truman's 1948 victory over Tom Dewey.

"Outstanding. . . . by far the best yet about the fateful [1948] election." --Minneapolis Star-Tribune

"Coherent, compelling. . . . A skillful, authoritative investigation." --Kirkus Reviews

Award-winning historian David Pietrusza unpacks the most ingloriously iconic headline in the history of presidential elections--DEWEY DEFEATS TRUMAN--to reveal the 1948 campaign's backstage events and recount the down-to-the-wire brawl fought against the background of an erupting Cold War, the Berlin Airlift, the birth of Israel, and a post-war America facing exploding storms over civil rights and domestic communism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/19/22.

Currently $3.

*Israeli Air Force Operations in the 1948 War: Israeli Winter Offensive Operation Horev 22 December 1948–7 January 1949 (Middle East at War Book 2) *




  







Operation HOREV – the Israeli winter offensive from December 1948 until January 1949 – practically ended Israel’s War for Independence (also known as the 1948 Arab-Israeli War), with an Israeli victory that forced Egypt to seek ceasefire and to negotiate a settlement with the fledgling nation. From HOREV Day 1 on 23 December 1948 until HOREV Day 16 on 7 January 1949, this title presents Israeli Air Force missions during Operation HOREV in heretofore unseen depth and detail.

This title chronicles Israeli Air Force sorties during Operation HOREV; from Austers and Pipers to C-46s and C-47s; from Messerschmitts, Spitfires and P-51s to Beaufighters and B-17s; Israel Air Force operations are detailed spanning the timeline of the conflict down to every unearthed sortie in depth, and shown in a way that Israeli Air Force operations during Operation HOREV had never been presented before. This level of detail has been made possible by extensive use of contemporary documentation. The detailed text is supported by numerous photographs and color profiles. Middle [email protected] - following on from our highly successful [email protected] series, Middle [email protected] replicates the same format - concise, incisive text, rare images and high quality color artwork providing fresh accounts of both well-known and more esoteric aspects of conflict in this part of the world since 1945.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/20/22.

Currently $2.

*The Phoenix Legacy: Sword of the Lamb, Shadow of the Swan, House of the Wolf (The Phoenix Legacy Series Book 1) *




  








In the thirty-third century, a vast empire teeters on the edge of destruction in the trilogy that “has the sweep and power of Asimov’s Foundation” (Jean M. Auel, author of the Earth’s Children series).

A draconian ruling class. A slave rebellion threatening to boil over. A clandestine organization that has limitless power so long as it stays in the shadows.

Concord is a hell of a place to die.

In M.K. Wren’s mesmerizing trilogy (Sword of the Lamb, Shadow of the Swan, House of the Wolf), a hero defies his birthright to achieve a greater purpose—leading the citizens of Concord to freedom. Doing so may cost the one-time Lord Alexand everything he holds dear, from his love to his own life. With a breathtaking sweep and unforgettable characters, M.K. Wren has penned a series perfect for readers of Divergent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ashfall Legacy *




  








Pittacus Lore finished telling the story of the Lorien Nine in the New York Times bestselling I Am Number Four and Lorien Legacies Reborn series. Now he’s back to recount an all-new adventure rooted in the real mysteries surrounding Roswell, New Mexico, that will enthrall fans of Brandon Sanderson, Jay Kristoff, and Amie Kaufman.

We have waited generations for you…

Syd Chambers knows that there’s life on other planets because he’s descended from it. His father was from a distant world called Denza and has been missing—presumed dead—for years.

When Syd discovers a device his father left behind which shows not only that he’s alive, but where he is, Syd must set out on a mission of his own. But along the way, he discovers a deadly, unbearable secret that could destroy Denza, Earth, and the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Out of Time: A Hard Science Fiction Mystery *




  








"It left me breathless...if you only read one hard sci-fi novel this year, this should be it." Jim Arrowood, Jim's Sci-Fi Blog

What if the mysteries of space-time and the human mind were connected?

The year 2057AD. Mankind is exploring the outer planets, but something goes terribly wrong. A probe is destroyed by the extreme gravitational force on the satellite of Uranus. Then, another anomaly sets the Moon on a collision course with Earth.

To address the threat, Olivia Murphy, a Science Advisor to the President of the USA, orchestrates the creation of the UN Task Force consisting of the most prominent scientists.

Meanwhile, Jim Steel, a college student, discovers he can foresee the future and thinks he might be insane. The visions set him on a dangerous path he does not want to take.

As Olivia attempts to shield the Task Force from the geopolitical intrigues and Jim learns how to handle his ability, a web of seemingly unrelated events entangles them. While the governments and corporations fight for the mastery of space-time, a college student must carry the weight of the Universe on his shoulders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*PETER AND THE VAMPIRES: Collected Stories 1-4 (PETER AND THE MONSTERS Book 1) *




  








When ten-year-old Peter moves into his grandfather’s creepy old mansion in a small town, bad, baaaaad things start to happen.

A family of charred boogeymen who haunt the garden decide they don't like trespassers...

A classmate with a crush comes back from the grave and decides to make Peter her Undead Prince Charming...

A creature from Fairieland changes place with Peter's two-year-old sister, leading to a VERY strange babysitting job...

A prehistoric predator snatches children from the town lake, forcing Peter to literally dive into the belly of the beast...

With his troublemaking neighbor Dill, his grumpy grandfather, and only his courage and wit to guide him, Peter has to survive all these things, plus the Greatest Horror Of All:

Fourth grade.

Volume One includes the following stories:

Peter And The Dead Men (Story #1)
Peter And The Vampires (Story #2)
Peter And The Changeling (Story #3)
Peter And The Swamp Monster (Story #4)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cracked Altar: St. Andrew's (Otherworld Archives Book 1) *




  








When darkness falls, evil rises…

John’s life is a living nightmare. Any chance of digging himself out of the abyss disintegrated long ago.

Fired, discredited, buried under crippling debt, and isolated in a west-Texas ghost-town, he’s both a pariah and a wanted man.

Under an investigation for a crime he didn’t commit, he’s quickly running out of allies, and even more rapidly, losing his grip on reality.

Late at night, long after the lights have gone out, it’s there. He doesn’t know where it is and what it wants with him. It lurks in the shadows, biding its time before it strikes. It beckons him. If he heeds its demands, he has no way of knowing what awaits him.

If he ignores it, the outcome may be worse – far worse…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cryptic (Garbageman Book 2) *




  








*A new supernatural adventure into the complex underworld of vampire nightclubs, werewolf cults, and psychic superheroes.*

A STANDALONE NOVEL.

Finalist, Horror - 2018 IAN Book of the Year Award
First Place - 11th Annual National Indie Excellence Awards
Official Selection, Horror - 2017 New Apple Book Awards for Excellence in Independent Publishing

"Fun, yet brutal, with the same winning humor." ~ KIRKUS REVIEW

"The pulse is powerful, the characters real and memorable, and they are crafted to create the kind of conflict that transforms a simple story into an extraordinary tale." ~ Readers' Favorite 5-star Review

"This book mixes horror with Native American culture in Arizona (specifically, the Hopi tribe), and the two aspects are interweaved flawlessly."

David and his wife, Julie, are still recovering from the previous events in Garbageman.

David's telekinetic abilities have disappeared, and he’s eager to discover why.

Meanwhile, Julie has immersed herself in Southwest Native American art and culture. She collects kachina figures — handmade dolls symbolizing strange and powerful spirits. Her knowledge of mythology will come in handy when the supernatural world comes to call on the couple and David finds himself in possession of a strange Hopi artifact.

Dogging them both is a serial killer, the Fisherman, and other paranormal demons and enemies. To defeat these dark forces, the couple will have to put their trust in a mysterious new ally.

Like its predecessor, Cryptic is written in author Erik Dean’s signature synthetic style.

Science fiction, horror, mystery, the occult, and even the metaphysical, exist side by side in Dean’s rich world of the supernatural Southwest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*All the Trouble in the World: The Lighter Side of Overpopulation, Famine, Ecological Disaster, Ethnic Hatred, Plague, and Poverty *




  







The #1 New York Times–bestselling author takes an “unfailingly funny” look at global problems and offers his own political perspective (The Washington Times).

In this volume, the political humorist and former National Lampoon editor-in-chief attacks fashionable worries—all those terrible problems that are constantly on our minds and in the news, but about which most of us have no real clue—and crisscrosses the globe in search of solutions to today’s most vexing issues, including overpopulation, famine, plague, and multiculturalism. In the process, he produces a hilarious and informative book which ensures that the concept of political correctness will never be the same again.

“One of the funniest, most insightful, dead-on-the-money books of the year.” —Los Angeles Times


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dogtology: A Humorous Exploration of Man's Fur-ocious Devotion to Dogs*




  








Chew on this. As humans, we have a deep need to believe . . . a need to relate to something greater and more ideal than ourselves. Perhaps that’s why so many millions believe in Dog. Man’s devotion to Dog has come to rival the great -isms and -ologies of the world. This thing has gone way beyond a hobby.

We may not literally worship dogs, but we come pawfully close. This rabid reverence for Rover has a name: Dogtology. Dogtology is for the dog lover who has bailed on a date because they didn’t want Twinkles to be left home alone. It is for the human whose dog owns a more festive holiday wardrobe than they do, whose pups dine on free-range bison burgers while they live off ramen, or whose smartphones have more photos of their dog than of the humans in their family. In this sacred dogtrine, the case is made that Dogtology has become a bone-a-fide belief system on par with the world’s great philosophies and religions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Oscar Wilde's Last Stand: Decadence, Conspiracy, and the Most Outrageous Trial of the Century *




  








A New York Times Notable Book of the Year that Sir Ian McKellen called “a shocking tale of heroes and villains—illuminating and upsetting in equal measure.”

The first production of Oscar Wilde’s Salomé in 1918, with American exotic dancer Maud Allan dancing lead, ignited a firestorm in London spearheaded by Noel Pemberton Billing, a member of Parliament and self-appointed guardian of family values. Billing attacked Allan in the right-wing newspaper Vigilante as a member of the “Cult of the Clitoris,” a feminine version of the “Cult of the Wilde,” a catchall for the degeneracy and perversion he was convinced had infected the land. He claimed that a black book was in the hands of their enemies the Germans, a book that contained the names of thousands of the British establishment who without doubt were members of the cult. Threat of exposure was costing England the war.

Allan sued Billing for libel, and the ensuing trial, brought to life in this authoritative, spellbinding book, held the world in thrall. Was there or was there not a black book? What names did it contain? The trial was both hugely entertaining and deadly serious and raised specters of hysteria, homophobia, and paranoia that, like Oscar Wilde himself, continue to haunt us. As in Wilde’s own trial in 1895, libel was hardly the issue; the fight was for control over the country’s moral compass. In Oscar Wilde’s Last Stand, biographer and historian Philip Hoare gives us the full drama of the Billing trial, gavel to gavel, and brings to life this unique, bizarre, and fascinating event.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rise and Kill First: The Secret History of Israel's Targeted Assassinations*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The first definitive history of the Mossad, Shin Bet, and the IDF’s targeted killing programs, hailed by The New York Times as “an exceptional work, a humane book about an incendiary subject.”

WINNER OF THE NATIONAL JEWISH BOOK AWARD IN HISTORY

NAMED ONE OF THE TEN BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY JENNIFER SZALAI, THE NEW YORK TIMES 
NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The Economist • The New York Times Book Review • BBC History Magazine • Mother Jones • Kirkus Reviews

The Talmud says: “If someone comes to kill you, rise up and kill him first.” This instinct to take every measure, even the most aggressive, to defend the Jewish people is hardwired into Israel’s DNA. From the very beginning of its statehood in 1948, protecting the nation from harm has been the responsibility of its intelligence community and armed services, and there is one weapon in their vast arsenal that they have relied upon to thwart the most serious threats: Targeted assassinations have been used countless times, on enemies large and small, sometimes in response to attacks against the Israeli people and sometimes preemptively.

In this page-turning, eye-opening book, journalist and military analyst Ronen Bergman—praised by David Remnick as “arguably [Israel’s] best investigative reporter”—offers a riveting inside account of the targeted killing programs: their successes, their failures, and the moral and political price exacted on the men and women who approved and carried out the missions.

Bergman has gained the exceedingly rare cooperation of many current and former members of the Israeli government, including Prime Ministers Shimon Peres, Ehud Barak, Ariel Sharon, and Benjamin Netanyahu, as well as high-level figures in the country’s military and intelligence services: the IDF (Israel Defense Forces), the Mossad (the world’s most feared intelligence agency), Caesarea (a “Mossad within the Mossad” that carries out attacks on the highest-value targets), and the Shin Bet (an internal security service that implemented the largest targeted assassination campaign ever, in order to stop what had once appeared to be unstoppable: suicide terrorism).

Including never-before-reported, behind-the-curtain accounts of key operations, and based on hundreds of on-the-record interviews and thousands of files to which Bergman has gotten exclusive access over his decades of reporting, Rise and Kill First brings us deep into the heart of Israel’s most secret activities. Bergman traces, from statehood to the present, the gripping events and thorny ethical questions underlying Israel’s targeted killing campaign, which has shaped the Israeli nation, the Middle East, and the entire world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fox and I: An Uncommon Friendship*




  








INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

Winner of The PEN/E.O. Wilson Literary Science Writing Award * Nautilus Book Awards Gold Winner * Shortlisted for the John Burroughs Medal * Finalist for the Stubbendieck Great Plains Distinguished Book Prize * Shortlisted for a Reading the West Book Award



A Christian Science Monitor Best Book of the Year * 2021 Summer Reading Pick by BUZZFEED * NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW * KIRKUS * TIME MAGAZINE * GOOD MORNING AMERICA * PEOPLE MAGAZINE * THE WASHINGTON POST

“The book everyone will be talking about … full of tenderness and understanding.” – The New York Times

An “extraordinary” (Oprah Daily) memoir about the friendship between a solitary woman and a wild fox.

When Catherine Raven finished her PhD in biology, she built herself a tiny cottage on an isolated plot of land in Montana. She was as emotionally isolated as she was physically, but she viewed the house as a way station, a temporary rest stop where she could gather her nerves and fill out applications for what she hoped would be a real job that would help her fit into society. In the meantime, she taught remotely and led field classes in nearby Yellowstone National Park.

Then one day she realized that a mangy-looking fox was showing up on her property every afternoon at 4:15 p.m. She had never had a regular visitor before. How do you even talk to a fox? She brought out her camping chair, sat as close to him as she dared, and began reading to him from The Little Prince. Her scientific training had taught her not to anthropomorphize animals, yet as she grew to know him, his personality revealed itself and they became friends.

From the fox, Catherine learned the single most important thing about loneliness: we are never alone when we are connected to the natural world. Friends, however, cannot save each other from the uncontained forces of nature. 

Fox and I is a poignant and remarkable tale of friendship, growth, and coping with inevitable loss—and of how that loss can be transformed into meaning. It is both a timely tale of solitude and belonging as well as a timeless story of one woman whose immersion in the natural world will change the way we view our surroundings—each tree, weed, flower, stone, or fox.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Enough Already: Learning to Love the Way I Am Today *




  








Beloved actress, Food Network personality, and New York Times bestselling author Valerie Bertinelli reflects on life at sixty and beyond.

Behind the curtain of her happy on-screen persona, Valerie Bertinelli’s life has been no easy ride, especially when it comes to her own self-image and self-worth. She waged a war against herself for years, learning to equate her value to her appearance as a child star on One Day at a Time and punishing herself in order to fit into the unachievable Hollywood mold. She struggled to make her marriage to Eddie Van Halen — the true love of her life — work, despite all the rifts the rock-star lifestyle created between them. She then watched her son follow in his father’s footsteps, right up onto the stage of Van Halen concerts, and begin his own music career. And like so many women, she cared for her parents as their health declined and saw the roles of parent and child reverse. Through mourning the loss of her parents, discovering more about her family’s past, and realizing how short life really is when she and her son lost Eddie, Valerie finally said, “Enough already!” to a lifelong battle with the scale and found a new path forward to joy and connection. Despite hardships and the pressures of the media industry to be something she’s not, Valerie is, at last, accepting herself: she knows who she is, has discovered her self-worth, and has learned how to prioritize her health and happiness over her weight. With an intimate look into her insecurities, heartbreaks, losses, triumphs, and revelations, Enough Already is the story of Valerie’s sometimes humorous, sometimes raw, but always honest journey to love herself and find joy in the everyday, in family, and in the food and memories we share.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Disloyal: A Memoir: The True Story of the Former Personal Attorney to President Donald J. Trump *




  








A #1 New York Times Bestseller!

"I read it cover-to-cover. I did not intend to, but I started at the beginning and didn’t put it down until it was over."—Rachel Maddow, MSNBC

This book almost didn’t see the light of day as government officials tried to bar its publication.
The Inside Story of the Real President Trump, by His Former Attorney and Personal Advisor—The Man Who Helped Get Him Into the Oval Office

Once Donald Trump’s fiercest surrogate, closest confidant, and staunchest defender, Michael Cohen knows where the skeletons are buried.

This is the most devastating business and political horror story of the century. As Trump’s lawyer and “fixer,” Cohen not only witnessed firsthand but was also an active participant in the inner workings of Trump’s business empire, political campaign, and presidential administration.

This is a story that you have not read in newspapers, or on social media, or watched on television. These are accounts that only someone who worked for Trump around the clock for over a decade—not a few months or even a couple of years—could know. Cohen describes Trump’s racist rants against President Barack Obama, Nelson Mandela, and Black and Hispanic people in general, as well as the cruelty, humiliation, and abuse he leveled at family and staff. Whether he’s exposing the fact that Trump engaged in tax fraud by inflating his wealth or electronic fraud by rigging an online survey, or outing Trump’s Neanderthal views towards women or his hush-money payments to clandestine lovers, Cohen pulls no punches.

He shows Trump’s relentless willingness to lie, exaggerate, mislead, or manipulate. Trump emerges as a man without a soul—a man who courts evangelicals and then trashes them, panders to the common man, but then rips off small business owners, a con man who will do or say absolutely anything to win, regardless of the cost to his family, his associates, or his country.

At the heart of Disloyal, we see how Cohen came under the spell of his charismatic "Boss" and, as a result, lost all sense of his moral compass.

The real "real" Donald Trump who permeates these pages—the racist, sexist, homophobic, lying, cheating President—will be discussed, written about, and analyzed for years to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in Belgravia (A Mayfair 100 Mystery Book 1) *




  








A high-profile murder propels a unique crime-fighting team into London’s underworld in this “delightful . . . compelling” WWI-era British mystery (Rhys Bowen, author of the Royal Spyness mysteries)

London, 1915. As World War I engulfs Europe, a special task force is formed in the affluent Mayfair district to tackle the city’s thorniest crimes against women. When the bobbies and Scotland Yard come up short, there’s only one telephone number to dial: Mayfair 100.

An aristocrat has been murdered, and his wife, a witness and possible suspect, will only talk to a woman. With the blessing of London’s Chief Commissioner, Chief Inspector Beech, a young man invalided out of the war, assembles a crew of sharp, intrepid, and well-educated women to investigate. But to get at the truth, Beech, Victoria, Caroline, Rigsby, and Tollman will venture into the city’s seedy underbelly, a world where murder is only the first in a litany of evils.

Lynn Brittney’s Mayfair 100 series debut, Murder in Belgravia, is the darkly compelling story of a movement far ahead of its time, in an attempt to combat the prejudices against women then and now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Poison (The Cambridge Murder Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Captivating Whodunnit British Murder Mystery Series with a twist of poison!

Hugely popular author makes this beautiful historic city of Cambridge, England, leap off the page, with the eccentric Professor of poisons, Elizabeth Green, in this English crime fiction series.

What the fast-growing number choosing the popular Cambridge Murder Mysteries have to say…

“Murder in Cambridge? Check out the novel by local author @queencharlot...a truly gripping read!” Cambridge Literary Festival @camlitfest Twitter

“If you love Darwin College Cambridge & murder mystery books Alumna @queencharlot novel Poison is made for you!”Darwin College, Cambridge @DarwinCollege Twitter

“A clever tale, well written, nice strong characters with an interesting blend of personalities. Everyone has strengths and frailties which makes them well-rounded and believable. If you like a mystery that is a well told story, not just a collection of horrors, then this could be the book and the series for you” Amazon review

The plot When junior lecturer Edward Wiley dies a horrifically painful death and police pathology cannot establish the cause of death, amateur sleuth Professor Elizabeth Green is desperate to help, especially with the crime scene being her own back garden by the river. A professor of poisons, Professor Green is determined to find the murderer before there is more death on the cobbles of Cambridge.

When the Dean of Bene’t’s College seems to be involved, when other Fellows keep tight-lipped, and even Inspector Abley is spending too much time on the golf course instead of investigating, it feels like the killer will strike again.

Following another grisly murder, a tense Inspector Abley realises he can't solve this crime without Elizabeth. With people dropping like flies and dead bodies increasing in number, Elizabeth's unbridled curiosity embroil this meddling sleuth right in the heart of this mysterious thriller of a case in this historic city.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Time After Tyme *




  








WITH TIME ALL THINGS ARE REVEALED

Nancy Drew meets Tom Sawyer in this delightful and thought-provoking romp through the third book in The Watch Series of clean mysteries. Secret codes and university intrigue combine to give Kathryn Frasier and Cece Goldman a new and puzzling mystery to solve. But things get dicey when two misguided young girls wander into the middle of the investigation and decide to solve it themselves.

Can Kathryn and Cece decipher the codes and protect the youngsters before the killer strikes again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Nickel City Blues: A Mystery (Gideon Rimes Book 1) *




  








"Suspenseful. Atmospheric. Tough. A fantastic murder mystery!"

"If I could rate this 10 stars, I would!"

"A finely crafted crime novel."

"Gideon is the complete hero."

"A thriller loaded with twists and action."

Private investigator Gideon Rimes, an Iraq War vet and a retired Army CID detective, thought he’d left behind the danger of the battlefield. He serves subpoenas, finds witnesses, and provides background checks for better pay and little use of his trusty Glock.

But then he’s hired to protect sultry, young blues singer Indigo Waters from her stalker ex-boyfriend—a hotheaded cop and the mayor's bodyguard. After a very public altercation, the ex-boyfriend’s body is found bludgeoned in a city park and Rimes wakes up as the prime suspect and tagged cop killer.

Determined to prove his innocence, he begins his own hunt to expose the truth. What he uncovers is a vast plot involving city leaders, a sinister drug lord, corrupt cops, and a dark family secret that someone will do anything to keep hidden, regardless of who they have to kill.

Rimes must tap into his former training and survival instincts. It’s personal now, and the one thing you don’t do is threaten those he loves. . . .

A compulsive series from Edgar Award-winning author, Gary Earl Ross.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Hunting Party: A Novel *




  









THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“My favorite kind of whodunit, kept me guessing all the way through, and reminiscent of Agatha Christie at her best -- with an extra dose of acid.” -- Alex Michaelides, author of the #1 New York Times bestseller The Silent Patient

Everyone's invited...everyone's a suspect...

During the languid days of the Christmas break, a group of thirtysomething friends from Oxford meet to welcome in the New Year together, a tradition they began as students ten years ago. For this vacation, they’ve chosen an idyllic and isolated estate in the Scottish Highlands—the perfect place to get away and unwind by themselves.

The trip begins innocently enough: admiring the stunning if foreboding scenery, champagne in front of a crackling fire, and reminiscences about the past. But after a decade, the weight of secret resentments has grown too heavy for the group’s tenuous nostalgia to bear. Amid the boisterous revelry of New Year’s Eve, the cord holding them together snaps, just as a historic blizzard seals the lodge off from the outside world.

Two days later, on New Year’s Day, one of them is dead. . . and another of them did it.

Keep your friends close, the old adage says. But how close is too close?

DON'T BE LEFT OUT. JOIN THE PARTY NOW.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder in First Class: A completely unputdownable cozy murder mystery (A Miss Underhay Mystery Book 8 )*




  








All aboard a train bound for… murder.

Kitty Underhay is looking forward to a week of long lunches and wedding planning with her husband-to-be, Captain Matthew Bryant. But the plan is derailed when he is called on to collect a former comrade-in-arms, arriving on the 15:50 from Bakerloo. As the train bearing Simon Travers pulls up to the platform, a piercing scream rises over the screech of its brakes. Travers is dead in his seat, a dagger in his heart.

Who gave this defenceless man a one-way ticket to the next life? And why? And could Matt’s close connection put him at risk? Only a few individuals had access to Travers’s compartment, and Kitty must find out which of these seemingly benign passengers is in fact a cross-country killer.

But when Kitty’s prime suspect, the travelling salesman with no merchandise, is found murdered, she is stumped. Until she makes the connection between the two victims and realises that this murderer has an even more deadly destination in mind. Can she stop them before they strike again? Or will Kitty’s own next stop be the graveyard?

A pitch-perfect and totally gripping Golden Age historical cozy mystery! Perfect for fans of Agatha Christie, T.E. Kinsey and Lee Strauss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sea Change (Jesse Stone Novels Book 5) *




  








Police chief Jesse Stone faces the case of his career in this thrilling novel in the New York Times bestselling series.

When a woman's partially decomposed body washes ashore in Paradise, Massachusetts, police chief Jesse Stone is forced into a case far more difficult than it initially appears. Identifying the woman is just the first step in what proves to be an emotionally charged investigation. Florence Horvath was an attractive, recently divorced heiress from Florida; she also had a penchant for steamy sex and was an enthusiastic participant in a video depicting the same. Somehow the combination of her past and present got her killed, but no one is talking—not the crew of the Lady Jane, the Fort Lauderdale yacht moored in Paradise Harbor; not her very blond, very tan twin sisters, Corliss and Claudia; and not her curiously affectless parents, living out a sterile retirement in a Miami high rise. But someone—Jesse—has to speak for the dead, even if it puts him in harm's way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Robert B. Parker's Damned If You Do (A Jesse Stone Novel Book 12) *




  








Police Chief Jesse Stone returns in another outstanding entry in the New York Times-bestselling series.

The woman on the bed was barely out of her teens. She wasn’t exactly beautiful, but she’d tried to make the most of her looks. And now, alone in a seedy beachfront motel, she was dead.

Paradise Police Chief Jesse Stone doesn’t know her name. Whoever she is, she didn’t deserve to die. Jesse starts digging, only to find himself caught in the crosshairs of a bitter turf war between two ruthless pimps. And more blood will spill before it’s over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cleopatra's Dagger *




  








A journalist in nineteenth-century New York matches wits with a serial killer in a gripping thriller by the prizewinning author of the Ian Hamilton Mysteries.

New York, 1880. Elizabeth van den Broek is the only female reporter at the Herald, the city’s most popular newspaper. Then she and her bohemian friend Carlotta Ackerman find a woman’s body wrapped like a mummy in a freshly dug hole in Central Park—the intended site of an obelisk called Cleopatra’s Needle. The macabre discovery takes Elizabeth away from the society pages to follow an investigation into New York City’s darkest shadows.

When more bodies turn up, each tied to Egyptian lore, Elizabeth is onto a headline-making scoop more sinister than she could have imagined. Her reporting has readers spellbound, and each new clue implicates New York’s richest and most powerful citizens. And a serial killer is watching every headline.

Now a madman with an indecipherable motive is coming after Elizabeth and everyone she loves. She wants a good story? She may have to die to get it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Someone Else's Soul *




  








There are 14 strangers who share her face, and someone is determined to erase them all.

Everyone has secrets, and it's Diana Kane's job to know them. It's a talent—being able to see into someone's life from the scuffs on their shoes to the way they hold their hands—a talent that sets her apart from everyone else.

But when a mysterious stranger drops into her life with an impossible claim about Diana's past and inexplicable photos of a woman who shares her face, she is forced to piece together the truth that her entire life has been manufactured, along with fourteen other women who share her exact DNA.

Confronted with the troubling reality that she's nothing more than a research experiment that went too far and a corporation that wants to erase all of them, Diana must rescue herself and the others, putting her skills to the test in the ultimate game of survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Vendetta in Death: An Eve Dallas Novel *




  








Lieutenant Eve Dallas must keep the predator from becoming the prey in Vendetta in Death, the newest thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling author J.D. Robb.

She calls herself Lady Justice. And once she has chosen a man as her target, she turns herself into a tall blonde or a curvaceous redhead, makes herself as alluring and seductive as possible to them. Once they are in her grasp, they are powerless.

The first victim is wealthy businessman Nigel McEnroy. His company’s human resources department has already paid out settlements to a couple of his young victims—but they don’t know that his crimes go far beyond workplace harassment. Lady Justice knows. And in one shocking night of brutality, she makes him pay a much steeper price.

Now Eve Dallas and her husband, Roarke, are combing through the evidence of McEnroy’s secret life. His compulsive need to record his misdeeds provides them with a wide range of suspects, but the true identity of Lady Justice remains elusive. It’s a challenging case, made even more difficult by McEnroy’s widow, who reacts to the investigation with fury, denial, and threats. Meanwhile, Lady Justice’s criminal crusade is escalating rapidly, and if Eve can’t stop this vigilante, there’s no telling how much blood may be spilled…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*We Were the Salt of the Sea (Detective Morales Book 1) *




  








When the body of a woman is discovered in a fisherman's net in Quebec's GaspÉ Peninsula, new recruit Detective Sergeant Joaquin MoralÈs is thrown in at the deep end... First in a beautifully written, atmospheric and addictive new series.

*Runner-up for the Scott Moncrieff Prize for Translations from French*

'Wonderfully atmospheric ... I genuinely couldn't put this book down' Gill Paul

'You might want to grab this release if you've read everything by Louise Penny and need more Quebecois noir to feed your crime-loving tendencies' Crime Fiction Lover

*____*

Truth lingers in murky waters...

As Montrealer Catherine Day sets foot in a remote fishing village and starts asking around about her birth mother, the body of a woman dredges up in a fisherman's nets. Not just any woman, though: Marie Garant, an elusive, nomadic sailor and unbridled beauty who once tied many a man's heart in knots. Detective Sergeant Joaquin MoralÈs, newly drafted to the area from the suburbs of Montreal, barely has time to unpack his suitcase before he's thrown into the deep end of the investigation.

On Quebec's outlying GaspÉ Peninsula, the truth can be slippery, especially down on the fishermen's wharves. Interviews drift into idle chit-chat, evidence floats off with the tide and the truth lingers in murky waters. It's enough to make DS MoralÈs reach straight for a large whisky...

Both a dark and consuming crime thriller and a lyrical, poetic ode to the sea, We Were the Salt of the Sea is a stunning, page-turning novel, from one of the most exciting new names in crime fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hard Kill (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 2) *




  








A senior American security adviser is missing, presumed kidnapped for his top-level military intelligence. FBI Assistant Director Martha Meyerstein needs to track him down before classified information gets into the wrong hands. She needs Jon Reznick on board.

The former black-ops assassin is supposed to be on vacation with his daughter, but when Meyerstein calls, it doesn’t pay to keep her waiting. Her elite team is convinced that the missing diplomat’s expertise in the Persian Gulf points to an Iranian terrorist cell, but Reznick isn’t so sure. His gut instinct tells him they’re all wrong. Never one to play by the rules, he finds himself working alone, following a lead that everyone else has dismissed. But to Reznick, the suspect seems a little too clean…

When the team comes under attack, the kidnapping is exposed as part of a much wider conspiracy, one far more dangerous than Meyerstein feared. Nothing and nobody is safe—and only Jon Reznick stands between national security and a campaign of unprecedented terror.

Revised edition: This edition of Hard Kill includes editorial revisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mountain (Ryan Decker Book 3)*




  








The Wall Street Journal bestselling series.

Investigating a missing persons case on Murder Mountain means looking for trouble in a propulsive thriller by the author of The Raid.

When someone disappears on Northern California’s lawless Murder Mountain, it isn’t news. The vast terrain for illegal marijuana harvests is also a notorious black hole for outsiders. But when that someone is the family friend of the persuasive and righteous Senator Steele, finding him becomes covert investigator Ryan Decker’s mission.

For Decker, the risks of infiltrating a multibillion-dollar outlaw industry are greater than he could possibly understand. Especially when that industry has flourished into the profitable backbone of a secretive and influential DC-based think tank. And protecting its untraceable revenue in the Emerald Triangle is a band of ruthless white nationalists.

What begins as a seemingly straightforward favor soon pulls Decker and his partner, Harlow Mackenzie, into a high-stakes conspiracy linked to the most cold-blooded puppet masters and power brokers in the country. The harder Decker and Harlow work to expose the insidious faction, the harder it’ll be to make it out of Murder Mountain alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Sacred Weapon (A Tom Wagner Adventure Book 1) *




  








*The first Tom Wagner Adventure!*
Stolen relics, a mysterious power with an evil plan and allies with questionable allegiances.
The Notre Dame fire, the theft of the Shroud of Turin and a terrorist attack on the legendary Meteora monasteries are just the beginning. Fear has gripped Europe.

Tom Wagner, an officer in the anti-terror squad "Cobra", is trapped in an endless series of routine jobs and drills–until he finds himself in the middle of an international conspiracy. Suddenly he is in a race against time, trying to prevent a disaster that could tear Europe down to its foundations. And there’s no one he can trust…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Chronicle of the Round Table (A Tom Wagner Adventure Book 5)*




  








*The next chapter in the blockbuster Tom Wagner series!*
The first secret society in history. An artifact of untold power. A race that cannot be won.

Everything is happening at once: Tom Wagner is missing. François Cloutard is on a secret mission. Hellen de Mey's long-lost father Edward has reappeared, and the Blue Shield team is about to encounter a fascinating lead: the legendary chronicles of the Round Table.

What secrets do King Arthur’s annals hold? Is the history of Avalon and Camelot about to be rewritten? Where is Tom Wagner, and who is pulling the strings in the background?

If you like reading Alex Lukeman, Mark Dawson, Gerd Schilddorfer and Clive Cussler, The Chronicles of the Round Table is the book for you! Our heroes follow a trail that leads them across the globe—the roller-coaster hunt leads from the Carnival of Venice to the Swiss Alps; from the papal palace in Avignon to Belvedere Palace in Vienna.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Leo & Allissa International Thrillers 1-3 *




  








ALMOST 1000 PAGES OF EXPLOSIVE, EDGE OF YOUR SEAT THRILLER ACTION.

Three gripping stories to transport you to the deadly backstreets of Kathmandu, the high-rise towers of Hong Kong and the techno nightclubs of Berlin.

HAVE YOU MET LEO & ALLISSA?

Leo’s jobless, crippled by anxiety, and obsessed with a girl he hasn’t seen in two years. Granted, disappearing on a Thai island isn’t a normal break up. Allissa’s on the run from her family. Travelling the world without a plan, she’s finally found something of a home in Kathmandu. She just hopes the surrounding mountains can keep the world away.

THIS BOX SET INCLUDES:

BOOK 1 – KATHMANDU You visit a restaurant in a far-away city, only to find you’re on the menu. Back in England, Leo’s down on his luck. He’s jobless, crippled by anxiety and obsessed with an ex-girlfriend he hasn’t seen in years. Asked to track down a wealthy politician’s daughter in Kathmandu, Leo thinks his fortunes are on the turn. But with a storm on the way, the city revealing a dark side, and unexpected danger around every corner, can he find Allissa and get out alive?

BOOK 2 – HONG KONG When Jamie’s colleague and former lover disappears, the police ask questions. Sure, a body’s not been found, but there’s plenty of evidence to land Jamie behind bars. Leo and Allissa take the case. In order to free a man charged with murder, they must find a woman who’s supposed to be dead.

BOOK 3 – BERLIN When a prominent fashion designer falls beneath a train on Berlin’s U-Bahn, everything points to suicide. But the family isn't convinced. Keen to prove he’s over his past and has a handle on his anxiety, Leo heads to Berlin alone. When the investigation leads from a late-night techno club to a shop run by gangsters and finally onto the sinister wreck of a Cold War spy station, it may be a decision he stands to regret.

This collection includes the first three explosive novels in the Leo & Allissa international thriller series. If you’re looking for nail biting adventures, unlikely heroes and international settings, then this has to be your next read!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Brink of War: A Prosecution Force Thriller (The Prosecution Force Thrillers Book 1) *




  








Air Force One is down. The president is dead.

Maggie Trousdale has been vice president for only forty-eight hours before she’s thrust into the executive office. As smoke rises over Turkey from the wreckage of the former president’s plane, America demands answers. Nobody knows what brought the aircraft down, Turkey has restricted all access to the crash site, and the White House is in chaos.

But as the nation unravels, President Trousdale discovers a cryptic message left by her recently deceased predecessor. The attack on Air Force One may not have been a matter of foreign aggression. It may have been an inside job, and if it was, Trousdale is the next target.

With crosshairs on her back and no one to trust, Trousdale turns to the only man she knows can’t be bought: disgraced Force Recon Marine and criminal fugitive Reed Montgomery. He’s a violent man with a twisted past, but if anybody can uncover the truth, it’s Montgomery. He’ll need to move quickly because global security is now in jeopardy and the nation stands on the brink of war.

The president’s vigilante may be the only man who can bring the free world back from the edge.

Following on the heels of Ryles's gripping Reed Montgomery series, the hero readers call a mix of Mack Bolan, John Wick, and Mitch Rapp returns in a new series of political thrillers set to shake you to the core and keep you reading late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Op-Center 01 (Tom Clancy's Op-Center Book 1) *




  







Op-Center is the nation's heart of intelligence and crisis management. Sometimes, it's the only place our government can turn.

Tom Clancy's Op-Center is a beating heart of defense, intelligence, and crisis management technology. It is run by a team of operatives both within its own walls and out in the field. And when a job is too dirty--or too dangerous--it is the only place our government can turn. But nothing can prepare Director Paul Hood and his Op-Center crisis management team for what they are about to uncover--a very real, very frightening power play that could unleash new players in a new world order...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tom Clancy's Op-Center: God of War: A Novel *




  








In Tom Clancy's Op-Center: God of War, after the devastating outbreak of a killer super virus, the Black Wasp Team must prevent America's enemies from gaining access to the most dangerous weapon the world has ever seen.

The passengers and crew on an Airbus en route to Australia suddenly begin coughing up blood and hemorrhaging violently as the plane plunges to the ground. There are no survivors.

A luxury yacht in the South Indian Sea blows up, and a lone woman escapes the contagion that has inexplicably killed everyone else on the boat.

A helicopter whose occupants have been stricken by an unknown illness crashes into a bridge in South Africa, killing motorists and pedestrians.

The world is facing a devastating bio-terror event, and a game of brinksmanship gets underway as the major powers jockey for position: China sends a naval flotilla to seek the source of the plague and find a way to weaponize it, while Russia maneuvers quietly on the sidelines to seize the deadly prize in its quest to regain an empire. Back in Washington D.C., Chase Williams and his top-secret Black Wasp special ops team must find out who is behind these deadly attacks before war is unleashed—and millions of innocent lives are lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Rogue Element: A Tom Wilkes Novel 1 *




  








Joe Light, his computer hacking days behind him, kicks back in first class on board the QANTAS 747 bound for London.

In the Hawaiian office of the National Security Agency, an electronic intruder within a Government computer network is detected. An unusual radio signal and non-routine troop movements in Indonesia raise suspicions further.

An air traffic controller at Denpasar Airport is shocked by the sudden disappearance of Flight QF1 from his screen. He doesn't want to admit what that could mean.

The sickening groan of metal breaking up plunges Joe Light and his fellow passengers into everyone's worst nightmare. The 747 is screaming towards earth. On board there is sheer panic.

The news of the downing of the plane in Indonesian airspace is only the beginning of Australian Prime Minister Bill Blight's crisis. ASIO and the NSA piece together a frightening scenario in the face of Indonesia's denial of any knowledge of what happened to the aircraft–one that will pit Australia's crack Special Air Services troops, led by Sergeant Tom Wilkes, and aided by the US Marines, in a desperate covert battle to avert all out war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dragon Teeth: A Novel *




  








Michael Crichton, the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Jurassic Park, returns to the world of paleontology in this recently discovered novel—a thrilling adventure set in the Wild West during the golden age of fossil hunting.

The year is 1876. Warring Indian tribes still populate America’s western territories even as lawless gold-rush towns begin to mark the landscape. In much of the country it is still illegal to espouse evolution. Against this backdrop two monomaniacal paleontologists pillage the Wild West, hunting for dinosaur fossils, while surveilling, deceiving and sabotaging each other in a rivalry that will come to be known as the Bone Wars.

Into this treacherous territory plunges the arrogant and entitled William Johnson, a Yale student with more privilege than sense. Determined to survive a summer in the west to win a bet against his arch-rival, William has joined world-renowned paleontologist Othniel Charles Marsh on his latest expedition. But when the paranoid and secretive Marsh becomes convinced that William is spying for his nemesis, Edwin Drinker Cope, he abandons him in Cheyenne, Wyoming, a locus of crime and vice. William is forced to join forces with Cope and soon stumbles upon a discovery of historic proportions. With this extraordinary treasure, however, comes exceptional danger, and William’s newfound resilience will be tested in his struggle to protect his cache, which pits him against some of the West’s most notorious characters.

A page-turner that draws on both meticulously researched history and an exuberant imagination, Dragon Teeth is based on the rivalry between real-life paleontologists Cope and Marsh; in William Johnson readers will find an inspiring hero only Michael Crichton could have imagined. Perfectly paced and brilliantly plotted, this enormously winning adventure is destined to become another Crichton classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Science of Sleep: Stop Chasing a Good Night’s Sleep and Let It Find You *




  








Experts of every kind are queueing up to warn us that lack of sleep, or the wrong kind, will bring down a bewildering array of dire consequences.

Heather Darwall-Smith's message in this ebook is simple: don't panic!

Humans are biologically programmed to sleep, and by interrogating all the factors - sociological, physiological, neurological, and psychological - that might be impeding this innate instinct, each of us can work out the changes we can make in our own lifestyles to allow ourselves to sleep naturally again.

Understand and transform your sleep habits, one night at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Is That a Fact?: Frauds, Quacks, and the Real Science of Everyday Life*




  








The bestselling “quackbuster” and “tireless tub-thumper against pseudoscience” fishes for the facts in a flood of misinformation (Maclean’s).

Eat this and live to 100. Don’t, and die. Today, hyperboles dominate the media, which makes parsing science from fiction an arduous task when deciding what to eat, what chemicals to avoid, and what’s best for the environment. In Is That a Fact?, bestselling author Dr. Joe Schwarcz carefully navigates through the storm of misinformation to help us separate fact from folly and shrewdness from foolishness.

Are GMOs really harmful? Or could they help developing countries? Which “miracle weight-loss foods” gained popularity through exuberant data dredging? Is BPA dangerous or just a victim of unforgiving media hype? Is organic better? Schwarcz questions the reliability and motives of “experts” in this “easy-to-understand yet critical look at what’s fact and what’s plain nonsense.

“Takes its readers through the carnival of pseudoscience, the morass of half-truths and, finally, the relatively safe road of reproducible scientific knowledge. This journey is made all the more enjoyable by Dr. Schwarcz’s surgical use of words and his mastery of public writing . . . [He] can always be counted on to write about the chemistry of the world in a way that is both entertaining and educational.” —Cracked Science


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*No Banners, No Bugles *




  








The little-known WWII story of the salvage engineers whose daring and heroism helped the Allies win back North Africa, by the author of The Far Shore.

By the time America joined World War II, Edward Ellsberg had already earned his place as one of the world’s great marine salvage engineers, and his bestselling accounts of raising doomed submarines and histories of classic diving operations had made him a literary star. With America’s entry into the war, Ellsberg returned to active duty with no easy assignment: clearing the vital port at Massawa, Eritrea, with no men, no equipment, and no budget.

No Banners, No Bugles picks up with Ellsberg stationed at Oran, Algeria, an important Mediterranean harbor as the Allies prepare for Operation Torch, the fight to reclaim North Africa from the Axis powers. Following his success at Massawa, Ellsberg must sort out the disorganized mess left by the Vichy French and find a way to open the port, though his flagging health proves to be a dangerous obstacle. As General Eisenhower’s chief of salvage in the Mediterranean, Ellsberg needs to clear harbors all across North Africa. No Banners, No Bugles is the riveting story of how Ellsberg the miracle worker tackled his greatest mission yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/20/22.

Currently $3.

*The Battle for Tinian: Vital Stepping Stone in America's War Against Japan*




  








This vivid history chronicles the decisive US naval campaign that secured the Japanese island of Tinian—the site that would launch the end of WWII.

In July 1944, the United States Navy and Marine Corps, Army, and Air Corps descended on the Pacific island of Saipan, just three miles away from the Japanese stronghold on the island of Tinian. There had been 20,000 Japanese troops on Saipan before the US unleashed a horrific all-arms campaign. The sudden silence indicated it was now Tinian’s turn.

When the battle for Tinian finally took place, the US acted with great skill. Historian Samuel Elliot Morrison called it “the most perfectly executed amphibious operation of the entire war.” Nevertheless, the Japanese shore batteries riddled the battleship Colorado, killing scores, and made multiple hits on a destroyer, killing its captain. On the island itself, the United States used napalm for the first time, paving the way for Marines rooting out strongpoints. One last banzai attack signaled the end to enemy resistance, as Marines fought toe-to-toe with their antagonists in the dark.

After Tinian was secured, the United States built the biggest airport in the world there—home to hundreds of B-29 Superfortresses. Among these, just over a year later, were the Enola Gay and Bockscar, which, with their atomic bombs, would quickly bring the Japanese conflict, and the Second World War, to an end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/21/22.

Currently $2.

*The Futurological Congress: From the Memoirs of Ijon Tichy *




  








The Franz Kafka Prize-winning author invites you to a doped-up dystopia. “Nobody can really know the future. But few could imagine it better than Lem.” —The Paris Review

Bringing his twin gifts of scientific speculation and scathing satire to bear on that hapless planet, Earth, Polish author Stanislaw Lem sends his unlucky cosmonaut, Ijon Tichy, to the Eighth Futurological Congress in Costa Rica to discuss the overpopulation problem. Caught up in local revolution, Tichy is shot and so critically wounded that he is flashfrozen to await a cure. But when he awakens in 2039, he is faced with a future unlike any that the Congress could have ever imagined. Translated by Michael Kandel.

“A vision of Earth’s future where the authorities dose the population with ‘psychemicals’ to make life in a desperately over-populated world worth living.” —The Boston Globe


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Off-World Hotel & Resort: Episode 1: A Sci-Fi Mystery Trilogy (Off-World Mysteries) *




  








*AGATHA CHRISTIE MEETS ISAAC ASIMOV*

Marooned on a distant moon…

Doomed to die without ever seeing her daughters again…

Devoted mother Christie Calvin learns she has a year to live.

Christie’s daughters take a loan against her life insurance policy to send her on her dream vacation at the Off-World Hotel & Resort.

390 million miles from Earth, accessible only by teleporter, and staffed by robots, the resort has a maximum occupancy of 25 people and a guest list comprised of the ultra-wealthy and the incredibly famous.

After a couple days frolicking in paradise, Christie and the other guests become stranded in the resort.

It will take nearly three years for a rescue ship to reach them—and Christie doesn't have that much time left.

Distraught and furious, Christie turns amateur sleuth to find the person who trapped her in the resort—so she can exact her revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Halo: Last Light *




  








An original novel set in the Halo Universe and based on the New York Times bestselling video game series!

It is 2553, and the three-decade long Covenant War that defined a generation has suddenly drawn to a close. Yet, in the remotest parts of human space, tensions remain that threaten to overflow into another full-scale conflict. Beneath the surface of the planet Gao lies a vast cavern system renowned for its therapeutic effects and rumored miraculous cures. But now Gao natives are turning up brutally murdered down there—violent acts that happen to coincide with the recent arrival of a UNSC research battalion protected by Spartan Blue Team, led by the renowned Spartan-II Fred-104.

Maverick detective Veta Lopis of the Gao Ministry of Protection is only trying to do her job as the Special Inspector assigned to catch a serial killer—one who is possibly hiding within the Spartan ranks—but she never anticipates the situation spiraling out of control into an all-out crisis. When Gao is revealed to harbor ancient Forerunner technology that could solidify the UNSC’s military supremacy for centuries to come, Insurrection loyalists within the planetary government will do anything—even align with a vicious faction of what remains of the Covenant—to ensure that never happens…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Merry Life (Pirates of New Earth Book 1)*




  








Kat Wallace is on a mission. After escaping tortuous enslavement, she sets her sights on ending the human trafficking that has flourished in 24th century Earth.

Adopted by the leader of the pirate nation of Bosch, Kat Wallace is determined to prove herself as a member of the Bosch Pirate Force and use her skills to avenge her enslavement and free other thralls.

But unexpected love and a test of loyalty threaten to rob her of what she wants most: a home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mortality Bites - The COMPLETE Boxed Set (Books 1 - 10): GoneGod World Origins - Phase 1 - Boxed Set 1*




  








Four years ago, the gods left. All of them. Their last message to humanity was, “Thank you for believing in us, but it is not enough. We're leaving. Good luck.”

Mythical creatures are real, and the world is finding out what life without the gods’ protection looks like.

Discovering that your neighbor was once an evil, blood-sucking fiend tends to bring property values down…

After three hundred years of being a vampire, Katrina Darling has forgotten what it means to be human. One thing she does remember is that friends matter.

Kat’s only real friend has been ritually sacrificed by a serial killer. Kat is sure more death will follow.

She should know. She used to be the monster plunging the blade in.

Now she's determined to find whoever—or whatever—killed her friend before more victims surface.

But just as the hunt begins, a mysterious young man discovers exactly what she was.

Kat has a decision to make: Run and keep her monstrous past hidden, or avenge her friend and save the city from a merciless serial killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*GoneGod World Origins - The COMPLETE Boxed Set (Books 1 - 10): GoneGod World Origins - Phase 1 - Boxed Set 2 *




  








Buckle up for an extended adventure containing two complete series with this duo of fan favorite heroines!

Four years ago, the gods left. All of them. Their last message to humanity was, “Thank you for believing in us, but it is not enough. We're leaving. Good luck.”

At first no one took the warning seriously. Then the denizens of all the heavens and hells started showing up on people's doorsteps. Creatures from every religion, mythology, folklore, and fairytale now live among us, mortal and homeless.

SETTING FIRES

My name is Tara and all I ever wanted was to be an acrobat in the circus. Then my family was killed by vampires.

I still perform. My dragon Percy and I take to the skies in the greatest show you've ever seen. Seeing this sassy Kansas girl cracking whips on the back of a dragon sure does draw in a crowd. Not that I allow their adulations (and tips) stop me from seeking what I truly crave.

Vengeance.

In my secret side gig as a vigilante, we’ve hunted down the murderous vampires to New Orleans. Seems they’ve been up to horrible things since killing my parents. If I don't stop them, no one will.

They say revenge is a dish best served cold. Personally, I like mine served with a side of dragon fire.


MORTALITY BOUND

Stop me if you’ve heard this one: Cupid, Hercules, and a shapeshifter walk into a bar…

Isabella is a 500-year-old teenage shapeshifter on the run with her boyfriend. She’s being hunted by the world’s elite, who will stop at nothing to rip out the knowledge she holds in her head.

And to think, a week ago her biggest problem was finding the number to Dominos.

Our girl did steal the secret DNA map of mythical creatures. The combination of what she knows and what she stole might be the key to save her kind from total extinction. What will she do to protect that knowledge?

Will Isabella run in the hopes of finding a peaceful life for her and her love? Or will she find the courage to fight for the once-immortal mythical creatures who now roam our world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*December Park *




  






“A complex and chilling tale of friends, family and the often murderous secrets that hide in the dark” from the award-winning author of Bone White (Robert McCammon, New York Times–bestselling author).

The Piper has come to take the children away . . .

In the fall of 1993, fifteen-year-old Angelo Mazzone sees his first dead body. The murder is linked to the Piper, the possible abductor of three other children—who haven’t been found—over the past few months.

Some people in town say the woods are haunted, but Angelo and his friends head in anyway, to search the darkness for a monster. What they find there will change who they are—and everything they once believed in . . .

“A frightening, thoroughly engaging read with a deeply moving series of narrative motifs running throughout, ones that needle the mind and tug at the heart in the best way . . . A triumph of suspense, an affectionate ode to adolescence and by far Ronald Malfi’s strongest effort to date.” —Horror Novel Reviews


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The HUM *




  








*Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they're not coming to get you...*


"Wow! This would make a great movie!"

"I’ve never been disappointed by this author. His books dig deep emotionally, delving into the human psyche..."



Carys is pregnant

But she's never had a boyfriend

Or a one-night-stand

She's never had contact with anyone to explain her condition

Not anyone human anyway

Her wild claims are dismissed as a symptom of her paranoid psychosis, but Carys knows she's not crazy to be afraid whenever the dreadful humming noise fills the air; coming from everywhere and nowhere. She knows what it signifies: that her and her baby are in terrible danger...

"Mindblowing. I've never read anything like where the author took this before!"

"This will have you believing in aliens for sure..."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Songs of the Baka and Other Discoveries: Travels after Sixty-Five*




  








Abandoning the comfort and security of a typical retirement, a couple travels and treks through the most isolated parts of the world.

After their retirement, Dennis James and Barbara Grossman decide to travel where tour buses won’t and where the US government says “don’t,” incorporating trekking into their travels as a way to see untouched areas of the world considered inhospitable by many.

Armed with a passport, an interest in non-Western and indigenous cultures, a spirit for adventure, and a sense of humor, they hike through the forests in the highlands of Papua New Guinea; visit the traditional hunter-gatherer Baka Pygmy community in Cameroon; stay with the cliff-dwelling Dogon people in Mali; explore Roman ruins in Algeria; meet a nervous mother rhino in Nepal; and witness bull-jumping, a coming-of-age ritual for young Hamer men in Ethiopia.

In defiance of typical tourist travel, ignoring State Department warnings, and with a curiosity and hardiness that belies their ages, Dennis and Barbara choose to travel the roads not taken so frequently—to places like Cuba, Iran, Venezuela, and Gaza—seeking the truth behind the headlines and exploring the deeper questions about the local cultures they encounter. Why do these people cling to the art, sexual mores, economic and political hierarchies, and spiritualities that govern their lives? And how and why do they remain resistant to the pressures of globalization?

A journey into the other sides of the world, Songs of the Baka and Other Discoveries puts aside preconceptions and combines the wisdom of age with the stamina of youth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Unthinkable: Trauma, Truth, and the Trials of American Democracy *




  








A #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER.

In this searing memoir, Congressman Jamie Raskin tells the story of the forty-five days at the start of 2021 that permanently changed his life—and his family’s—as he confronted the painful loss of his son to suicide, lived through the violent insurrection in our nation’s Capitol, and led the impeachment effort to hold President Trump accountable for inciting the political violence. 

On December 31, 2020, Tommy Raskin, the only son of Maryland Congressman Jamie Raskin, tragically took his own life after a long struggle with depression. Seven days later on January 6, Congressman Raskin returned to Congress to help certify the 2020 Presidential election results, when violent insurrectionists led by right wing extremist groups stormed the U.S. Capitol hoping to hand four more years of power to President Donald Trump. As our reeling nation mourned the deaths of numerous people and lamented the injuries of more than 140 police officers hurt in the attack, Congressman Raskin, a Constitutional law professor, was called upon to put aside his overwhelming grief—both personal and professional—and lead the impeachment effort against President Trump for inciting the violence. Together this nine-member team of House impeachment managers riveted a nation still in anguish, putting on an unprecedented Senate trial that produced the most bipartisan Presidential impeachment vote in American history. 

Now for the first time, Congressman Raskin discusses this unimaginable convergence of personal and public trauma, detailing how the painful loss of his son and the power of Tommy’s convictions fueled the Congressman’s work in the aftermath of modern democracy’s darkest day. Going inside Congress on January 6, he recounts the horror of that day, a day that he and other Democrats had spent months preparing for under the correct assumption that they would encounter an attempted electoral coup—not against a President but for one. And yet, on January 6, he faced the one thing he had failed to anticipate: mass political violence designed to block Biden’s election. With an inside account of leading the team prosecuting President Trump in the Senate, Congressman Raskin shares never before told stories of just how close we came to losing our democracy that fateful day and lays out the methodical prosecution that convinced Democrats and Republicans alike of Trump’s responsibility for inciting insurrectionary violence against our government. 

Through it all, he reckons with the loss of his brilliant, remarkable son, a Harvard Law student whose values and memory continually inspired the Congressman to confront the dark impulses unleashed by Donald Trump. At turns, a moving story of a father coping with his pain and a revealing examination of holding President Trump accountable for the violence he fomented, this book is a vital reminder of the ongoing struggle for the soul of American democracy and the perseverance that our Constitution demands from us all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Clover Girls: A Novel *




  








From the USA Today bestselling author of The Summer Cottage 

"Like a true friendship, The Clover Girls is a novel you will forever savor and treasure." —Mary Alice Monroe, New York Times bestselling author

Elizabeth, Veronica, Rachel and Emily met at Camp Birchwood as girls in 1985, where over four summers they were the Clover Girls—inseparable for those magical few weeks of freedom—until the last summer that pulled them apart. Now approaching middle age, the women are facing challenges they never imagined as teens, struggles with their marriages, their children, their careers, and wondering who it is they see when they look in the mirror.

Then Liz, V and Rachel each receive a letter from Emily with devastating news. She implores the girls who were once her best friends to reunite at Camp Birchwood one last time, to spend a week together revisiting the dreams they’d put aside and repair the relationships they’d allowed to sour. But the women are not the same idealistic, confident girls who once ruled Camp Birchwood, and perhaps some friendships aren’t meant to last forever…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Inner Game of Tennis: The Classic Guide to the Mental Side of Peak Performance *




  








An accessible, invaluable guide to mastering your “inner game” to ensure success on and off the court—part of the bestselling Inner Game series, with more than one million copies sold!

“Introduced to The Inner Game of Tennis as a graduate student years ago, I recognized the obvious benefits of [W. Timothy] Gallwey’s teachings.”—from the Foreword by Pete Carroll

Master your game from the inside out!

This phenomenally successful guide has become a touchstone for hundreds of thousands of people. Not just for tennis players, or even just for athletes in general, this handbook works for anybody who wants to improve their performance in any activity, from playing music to getting ahead at work. W. Timothy Gallwey, a leading innovator in sports psychology, reveals how to
• focus your mind to overcome nervousness, self-doubt, and distractions
• find the state of “relaxed concentration” that allows you to play at your best
• build skills by smart practice, then put it all together in match play

Whether you’re a beginner or a pro, Gallwey’s engaging voice, clear examples, and illuminating anecdotes will give you the tools you need to succeed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*MRS PARGETER’S POUND OF FLESH an absolutely gripping cozy murder mystery (Mrs Pargeter Crime Mystery Book 4) *




  






*A CWA DIAMOND DAGGER AWARD WINNER!*

*___*

Meet Mrs Melita Pargeter, a vivacious widow with a talent for solving mysteries.

Melita isn’t one for diets. She’s far too busy enjoying the finer things in life.

Even so, when her friend suggests a few days away at a health spa, Melita is happy to tag along. Provided fine wines and steak dinners can stay on the menu.

After all, no one ever died of a little rest and relaxation. Did they?

Melita spots the body of a fellow guest being wheeled out of the spa.

Everyone says it was the woman’s sparrow-like diet that killed her, but Melita’s not so sure.

She saw the terrified expression on the victim’s face before they wheeled her away.

What — or who — was she afraid of?

The truth may be murkier than a Dead Sea mud bath, but Melita’s determined to get to the bottom of it all.

Can she catch the killer before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mysteries, Midsummer Sun and Murders: A Cozy Mystery Anthology*




  








Poisonous picnics, burgled barbeques, deadly deckchairs... and midsummer mayhem!
From a brilliant bunch of amazing authors, including multiple prizewinners and USA Today best sellers, comes this wonderful collection of 21 summer-themed cozy mysteries.

Featuring peril at the pool, blood on the beach, and felony at the festival, these fabulous stories—21 brand new and exclusive tales—will keep you entertained until long after the sun has set.

With stories from Hillary Avis, Benedict Brown, Paula Darnell, Connie B. Dowell, Ellen Jacobson, Joann Keder, Patti Larsen, Cate Lawley, Gayle Leeson, Daisy Linh, Rimmy London, R.B. Marshall, Roz Marshall, Megan Mayfair, Wendy Meadows, Phillipa Nefri Clark, Michele Pariza Wacek, Erin Scoggins, Cathy Tully, Victoria LK Williams and Carly Winter, you'll surely find some of your favourite authors and discover some great new writers within the ~1500 pages of this set.

This collection will only be available for a limited time so don't miss out - grab yourself a bargain today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hurting Distance: A Novel (A Zailer & Waterhouse Mystery Book 2)*








A psychological thriller from the New York Times–bestselling author: “No one writes twisted, suspenseful novels quite like Sophie Hannah” (Liane Moriarty).

Naomi Jenkins, a successful professional woman prone to panic attacks, has a terrible secret she’s been keeping for three years. Also secret is Naomi’s current relationship with Robert Haworth, who is married, albeit unhappily.

When Robert doesn’t show up for one of their trysts, Naomi fears for him—but the police don’t take it seriously, since Robert’s wife claims he isn’t missing. Naomi is desperate, and comes up with a plan: If she convinces the police that Robert is a danger to others, they will have to track him down. Using details from her own troubled past, she spins a story for them—but twists and turns lie ahead that she never expected.

“Naomi’s concern for her married lover’s well-being grows when his wife insists he is fine, just away. Naomi uses the story of a rape from her past to get the police to sit up and take notice. What makes this novel work so well is that more than one character has a bit of a screw loose—even the detectives on the case are grappling with some crippling personal issues—and it takes the full ride of the novel to find out who is playing whom.” —Time Out


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Glad One: Crazy is a Relative Term (Val Fremden Midlife Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A Midlife Meltdown Leads to Southern-Fried Mayhem in this Hilarious and Heartfelt Mystery Series.

After being duped out of her life savings in Germany, Val Fremden retreats home to Florida with more than just her pride in tatters. At 45, she’s broke, divorced, and virtually unemployable. Starting over will be tough enough as it is. But when her only friend suddenly turns up dead, Val begins to seriously wonder if the world is out to get her.

Maybe it is ….

The sugar-white sands of Sunset Beach attract weirdos like mosquitoes to a bug zapper. So when the will of Val’s friend makes the local newspaper, lunatics and con artists stumble from their beach shacks to scuffle for a piece of the leftover pie.

Determined to find her friend’s true heir, Val reluctantly turns to three crackpots for help—a drunk, a *******, and a snarky beach bum. Working at odds with each other, their bumbling investigation attracts the attention of a hot cop. He quickly gets into the fray and under Val’s skin. Whether it’s in a good way or bad only time will tell. Because sometimes, it’s not until you reach the bottom of the barrel that you find out who your true friends are.

Love your mysteries with a side of snide? The Val Fremden Midlife Mysteries are for you! Get set for a wickedly witty slide down the social ladder with a surprising cast of unexpected misfits!

If you love slightly edgier cozy mysteries like Janet Evanovich’s Stephanie Plum or Jana Deleon's Fortune Redding, you'll probably find yourself resonating with Val Fremden, too. She's a lovable, bungling mess who's a bit older, a tad more jaded, and a ton more experienced in big-time failure. Life’s been tough for Val. Still, she always manages to find her way with sardonic humor and an intrepid spirit. A gin and tonic now and then helps, too.

Life’s a beach and then you die. If you’re ready for a good laugh and a great mystery, check out Glad One. Funny Florida mysteries don't get any wackier—or truly heartfelt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Phule’s Company *




  








After being court-martialed by the Space Legion for ordering the strafing of a treaty-signing ceremony, multimillionaire Willard Phule receives his punishment: He must command the misfit Omega Company on Haskin’s Planet, a mining settlement on the edge of settled space. At his duty station, he leverages his personal money and a knack for managing people to get the company to come together as a unit.

Phule convinces the governor to leave the contract for an honorary duty up for competition between the Space Legionnaires and the Regular Army. The Army sends some of their most elite troops to take part in the competition, but Phule’s company operates with their own unique tactics….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Obsessed *




  








The New York Times bestselling author of Bad Girls tells the true-crime tale of a Connecticut woman who became a real-life Fatal Attraction.

Sheila Davalloo was young, attractive, and successful. When she started a new job at a cutting-edge research lab in Stamford, Connecticut, she met the man of her dreams. Nelson Sessler had no idea how violently Sheila would react when he began seeing a co-worker, Anna Lisa Raymundo. Sheila eliminated her rival in a bloody knife attack—and then turned her rage on another victim she saw as an obstacle to her passions. M. Williams Phelps recounts the riveting story of a white-collar love triangle gone horribly wrong . . . and the terrifying infatuation that drove one woman to kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pretty Evil New England: True Stories of Violent Vixens and Murderous Matriarchs *




  








For four centuries, New England has been a cradle of crime and murder—from the Salem witch trials to the modern-day mafia. Nineteenth century New England was the hunting ground of five female serial killers: Jane Toppan, Lydia Sherman, Nellie Webb, Harriet E. Nason, and Sarah Jane Robinson.

Female killers are often portrayed as caricatures: Black Widows, Angels of Death, or Femme Fatales. But the real stories of these women are much more complex. In Pretty Evil New England, true crime author Sue Coletta tells the story of these five women, from broken childhoods, to first brushes with death, and she examines the overwhelming urges that propelled these women to take the lives of a combined total of more than one-hundred innocent victims. The murders, investigations, trials, and ultimate verdicts will stun and surprise readers as they live vicariously through the killers and the would-be victims that lived to tell their stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Turning The Tide: A Mystery, Thriller, Sci-Fi, and Urban Fantasy Charity Anthology for Ukraine *




  








Authors coming together to help Ukraine. Over 1,300 exciting pages to keep you entertained all summer!

Turning The Tide is a limited-time mystery, thriller, science fiction, and urban fantasy anthology featuring more than thirty-five stories, many of them never before published or only available as limited releases, from a selection of fantastic authors including New York Times and USA Today bestsellers. What's more, 100% of the profits will be donated to charities helping the humanitarian effort in Ukraine, with each author directly donating their share to the charity of their choice.

Turning The Tide will only be available for a short time, so click to buy your copy today, and help us help the people and animals of Ukraine!

Featuring New York Times Bestselling authors Jonathan Maberry, Erica Spindler, Cheryl Bradshaw, and Sheldon Siegel. USA Today Bestselling authors Nick Thacker, D.N. Erikson, Paul Austin Ardoin, Kyla Stone, and Rhett Bruno. Also, Alex Bledsoe, Anthony M. Strong, C.R. Chandler, Carissa Andrews, David Berens, David J. Gatward, Dominika Best, Dwight Holing, Erik Henry Vick, James Rosone, Jason Parent, Jodi Burnett, J.C. Ryan, John Conroe, J.S. Morin, Kevin Tumlinson, Lisa Herrington, LynDee Walker, Michael McBride, Michaelbrent Collings, Paul Heingarten, Rachel Mclean, Renee Pawlish, Ryan W. Fox, Sally Rigby, S.M. Boyce, Sonya Sargent, Stuart Jaffe, T.L. Payne.

We are not affiliated with any charities or organizations. We are individual authors doing what we can to help. Each author has agreed to donate their portion of the proceeds to the charity of their choice to benefit Ukraine.

Discover a new author, or enjoy a new story by an author you love!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Little Bones: A totally addictive crime thriller (Detective Lottie Parker Book 10) *




  








She lifted up her granddaughter from the cot, clutched her to her chest and, without looking at her beautiful daughter lying dead on the floor of her bedroom, ran from the house. Only when she was outside did she let a wail escape her lips, frightening the baby who joined in her screams.

When Isabel Gallagher is found murdered on the floor of her baby’s nursery by her mother, it’s a gruelling case for Detective Lottie Parker. Isabel’s pyjamas have been ripped, her throat cut and an old-fashioned razor blade placed in her hand. As Lottie looks at the round blue eyes and perfect chubby cheeks of Isabel’s baby daughter, she can’t understand who would want to hurt this innocent family.

That very same day she receives a call with devastating news. Another young mother, Joyce Breslin, has gone missing, and her four-year-old son Evan has been abducted from daycare. Lottie is sure that the missing mother and son are linked to Isabel’s death, and when she finds a bloody razor blade in their house, her worst fears are confirmed.

Desperate to find little Evan, Lottie leaves no stone unturned as she delves into Isabel and Joyce’s pasts and when she realises the two women have been meeting in secret, she knows she must find out why.

But when Joyce’s body is found in a murky pond and some little bones are found on a windy hillside, it feels as if this merciless killer will stop at nothing. The bones aren’t Evan’s but can they give Lottie the final clue to find the innocent child before more lives are taken?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Babysitter (River Glen Book 1)*




  








The whispers may scare you . . .
In River Glen, Oregon, rumors are spreading about the Babysitter Stalker. One victim was fatally stabbed. A second fell—or was pushed—from a rooftop deck. High school sophomore Jamie Whelan, scheduled to watch the Ryerson twins tonight, isn’t worried. She’s more interested in the party she’ll go to later, as soon as her sister Emma arrives to take over babysitting duties. But nothing goes according to plan . . .

But the truth . . .
Twenty years after that night’s vicious attack, Emma remains scarred in body and mind. Jamie, back in River Glen after their mother’s death, still feels guilty over trading places that fateful evening. Then suddenly another young babysitter is attacked. Jamie, with a teenage daughter of her own, fears something much more twisted than coincidence.

Is even more terrifying . . .
Is this new nightmare connected with those long-ago crimes? Emma’s fractured memories may contain the answer. But the deeper Jamie digs, the darker the secrets waiting to be uncovered—and avenged . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Martin Fallon Novels: Cry of the Hunter and A Prayer for the Dying*




  








From the New York Times–bestselling author of The Eagle Has Landed: An IRA hit man tries to walk the razor’s edge when he finds himself the odd man out.

In these edge-of-your-seat international thrillers, Jack Higgins introduces his profoundly conflicted and deeply flawed IRA hero, Martin Fallon, trapped in a life of violence and fighting for redemption.

Cry of the Hunter: After joining the IRA, Martin Fallon shot up the ranks in the fight against the Brits in Northern Ireland with his tactical brilliance and fierce commitment. Then, after a daring escape from prison, he simply disappeared. After years of hiding from the world in his books and the bottle, he thinks he’s out. He’s wrong. The IRA wants him to break a high-ranking Ulster rebel out of prison. Fallon reluctantly agrees, but soon finds that in his absence, the IRA has changed. Those who wanted freedom have been replaced by bloodthirsty psychopaths who only crave power. Now, to save the country he loves, Fallon must turn on his own people.

A Prayer for the Dying: There was a time when Martin Fallon had no problem killing for his IRA brethren, without remorse or regret. But when a mistake leads to the explosion of a school bus full of children, Fallon flees to London to hide with his guilt. His seclusion is broken when he agrees to make one last killing on behalf of the criminal Meehan brothers. But when the hit is witnessed by a priest, the Meehans want the clergyman dead too. In a desperate struggle for his soul, Fallon must protect the priest by fighting the ruthless Meehans as well as his former IRA comrades, who have decided that Fallon himself needs to be silenced. Made into a film starring Mickey Rourke as Fallon, A Prayer for the Dying is a “tough . . . superbly written” thriller (The New York Times Book Review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Fulcrum: A Rex Dalton Thriller*




  








March 11, 2004. The Madrid train bombings kill 193 innocent civilians.

What the terrorists didn’t know was on that fateful day they also succeeded in creating their worst nightmare.

No one knew who he was, what he looked like, where he came from, nor who he worked for. He was a sniper who could take a target out from eight-hundred yards to a mile. He could kill with a long gun, short gun, or no gun. He was lethal with edged weapons, explosives, poisons, or no weapon at all. Targets could be executed from afar or die with his breath in their faces.

Among his enemies he has many names: El Gato, the cat, Alshaytan, the Devil in Arabic, the Ghost, and many others.

His real name is Rex Dalton. He has no friends. He has no family. He has no girl. He has only one motto; don’t hate the terrorists. Instead kill them, so they can’t kill again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Power of Three: A Rex Dalton Thriller *




  








On a mission to Afghanistan to gather information about the opium trade, Rex Dalton stumbles across spine-chilling deceit and corruption reaching the highest hallways of power in Afghanistan, America, and Europe.

His requests to his superiors to wipe out the drug stores, labs, and drug lords, fall on deaf ears.

With no time to waste, and US politicians failing to act, Rex takes matters into his own hands and stirs up a hornet’s nest. One so deadly even Rex, one of the world’s most lethal assassins, might not survive.

THE POWER OF THREE is a full-length novel, a nail-biting thriller by best-selling author JC Ryan. It is the second book in the electrifying new Rex Dalton series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No Doubt: A Rex Dalton Thriller *




  








When it comes to murder, Rex Dalton has no doubt he'll bring the real killer to justice...

Rex Dalton and his dog, Digger, visited the island of Olib in Croatia.

A girl was murdered.

The police said it was her boyfriend who stabbed her to death, but Rex and Digger had no doubt they were making a big mistake.

Dalton decided to conduct his own investigation and bring the real killer to justice.

NO DOUBT is a nail-biting thriller by best-selling author JC Ryan. It is the seventh book in the electrifying new Rex Dalton series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Unearthed: A Rex Dalton Thriller*




  








A geologist makes an astounding discovery—the world's biggest deposit of rare-earth elements—in the remote Republic of Namibia on the west coast of Southern Africa.

But China controls ninety-seven percent of the planet's rare-earths and uses it to hold the world's electronics industry at ransom. If they discover this new find, they will go to war to maintain their monopoly.

The CIA sends a team of black ops specialists under the command of Rex Dalton, accompanied by Digger, his special forces dog, to ensure China doesn't get their hands on the mine.

Though Rex and the team try to keep the discovery a secret, it's too late to keep the Chinese from finding out. Soon, Rex and Digger are in a race against time to keep the USA and China from starting World War III and destroy the small, fledgling nation of Namibia in the process.

UNEARTHED is a full-length novel, a nail-biting thriller by best-selling author JC Ryan. It is the fifteenth book in the electrifying Rex Dalton series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Brings The Lightning (Ames Archives Book 1) *




  








When the Civil War ends, where can a former Confederate soldier go to escape the long memories of neighbors who supported the winning side? Where can Johnny Reb go when he can't go home? He can go out West, where the land is hard, where there is danger on every side, and where no one cares for whom you fought - only how well you can do it.

Walt Ames, a former cavalryman with the First Virginia, is headed West with little more than a rifle, a revolver, and a pocket full of looted Yankee gold. But in his way stand bushwhackers, bluecoats, con men, and the ever-restless Indians. And perhaps most dangerous of all, even more dangerous than the cruel and unforgiving land, is the temptation of the woman whose face he can't forget.

When you can't go home again - go West!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Tenderfoot: A Classic Western*




  








Master of the Western adventure, New York Times best selling author Robert Vaughan is back with another page turner sure to please Western fans of all ages.

When Turquoise Ranch hand Curly Stevens went into Flagstaff to meet a new employee arriving on the train, his first impression of Rob Barringer is of how big and strong the tenderfoot is. Rob’s eagerness to learn and his willingness to take on the most difficult jobs wins everyone over, including ranch foreman Jake Dunford, and Melanie Duford, his beautiful daughter.

Rob is well-educated, and his demeanor and intelligence catches the attention of Melanie, causing him difficulty with ranch manager Lee Garrison, who believes he has an exclusive right to Melanie. Garrison makes life difficult for the ranch hands, and Rob in particular.

When Jake Dunford makes a public accusation that the ranch manager is stealing from the ranch, Garrison reacts by firing everyone, but it is Garrison who is in for a big surprise.

“Vaughan offers readers a chance to hit the trail and not even end up saddle sore.”—Publishers Weekly


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Endings (The Endings Series Book 1)*




  








How far can a profound personal loss drive someone toward darkness?

What would it take for you to kill someone for money? And if you did, who—or what—would you have become? These are the question one woman faces when she loses everyone she loves and everything she has. When the opportunity arrives to reinvent herself as a killer for hire, she takes it. She's good at it—and if she doesn't do it, someone else will.

Then everything changes when she learns about a serial killer so horrible she vows to find him and kill him until—overcome by self-doubt—she seeks redemption rather than vengeance.

Fans of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and Dexter will love Endings


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Exit Strategy (The Endings Series Book 2) *




  








A shattered life. A killer for hire. Can she stop? Does she want to?

Her assignments were always to kill someone. That's what a hitman—or hitwoman—is paid to do, and that is what she does. Then comes a surprise assignment—keep someone alive.

She is hired to protect Virginia Martin, the stunning and brilliant chief technology officer of a hot startup with an environmentally important innovation that will change the world. This new gig catches her at a time in her life when she's hanging on by a thread. Despair and hopelessness—now more intense than she'd felt after the tragic loss of her family—led her to abruptly launch this career. But over time, living as a hired killer is decimating her spirit and she keeps thinking of ending her life.

She's confused about the “why” of her new commission, but she addresses it with her usual skill and stealth, determined to keep the young CTO alive against the ever-increasing odds.

Some people have to die as she discharges her responsibility to protect this superstar woman amid the crumbling worlds of high finance and future technical wonders.

The spirit of an assassin—and her nameless dog—permeates this struggle to help a young woman as powerful forces mount against her.

Fans of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and Dexter will love Exit Strategy


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cold Justice *




  








The bestselling authors of Yesterday’s Gone, 12, and No Justice bring you a brand new series that blends mystery and suspense into pulse-pounding, revenge-seeking thriller action.

A collection of corrupt men inside the justice system ruined his cousin Frank’s life, and now Stan Manning is going to make them pay. Instead of starting at the bottom, he enlists the help of his old friend and special ops army veteran, Moses White.

Frank Grimm left behind a notebook with a list of interesting names. At the top was Senator Royse Mickelson.

Stan assembles a small crew to build evidence against the Senator to bring him to justice, but when the senator dies in a terrible — and suspicious — car accident on the way to the police station after his public arrest, Stan must once again go into hiding.

Cold Justice is the first book in the new King & Wright Cold Justice series. Start reading your favorite new vigilante-noir thriller today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Noble Retribution (Jack Noble Thriller Book 6) *




  








Jack Noble is dead. A ghost. At least that is what the world believes. Truth is, he's been hiding out on the Greek Island of Crete for six months.

Three people know Jack's secret. One is with him. Another needs him back in the U.S. The third wants him dead.

Six months is a long time for a guy like Jack to be out of action. His edge has eroded. He is contemplating leaving his old life, slipping away, disappearing for good. But Jack realizes he can't hide forever. He made a mess, now he has to clean it up. He will repay his debt.

Or die trying.

Fans of Tom Clancy, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne will enjoy the Jack Noble series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*OPLAN Fulda: World War III *




  








May, 1989. The two nuclear superpowers are finally talking peace, but not everyone in the Soviet Union seeks such resolution. Senior Soviet ministers and generals conduct a coup to seize power and prevent the dissolution of the USSR and the Warsaw Pact. To cover up their plot and capitalize on the resulting chaos, they invade West Germany, setting off a chain of events and the Third World War. Across Europe, soldiers and spies are drawn into the conflict. From NATO headquarters to the front lines, the information is there to prevent nuclear annihilation if only they can find it in time.

Based on the declassified Operations Order 33001, Leo Barron's decades of military intelligence experience allow this military thriller to dive deep into tactics and realistically explore how everything could have changed in 1989.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Remarkable Life of the Skin: An Intimate Journey Across Our Largest Organ *




  








This “seriously entertaining book” explores the skin in its multifaceted physical, psychological, and social aspects (Times, UK).

Providing a cover for our delicate bodies, the skin is our largest and fastest-growing organ. We see it, touch it, and live in it every day. It is a habitat for a mesmerizingly complex world of micro-organisms and physical functions that are vital to our health and survival. One of the first things people see about us, skin is also crucial to our sense of identity. And yet much about it is largely unknown to us.

With rigorous research and lucid prose, Monty Lyman explores our outer surface through the lenses of science, sociology, and history. He covers topics as diverse as the mechanics and magic of touch (how much goes on in the simple act of taking keys out of a pocket and unlocking a door is astounding), the close connection between the skin and the gut, what happens instantly when one gets a paper cut, and how a midnight snack can lead to sunburn.

The Remarkable Life of the Skin takes readers on a journey across our most underrated and unexplored organ. It reveals how our skin is far stranger, more wondrous, and more complex than we have ever imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*George Washington and the Irish: Incredible Stories of the Irish Spies, Soldiers, and Workers Who Helped Free America *




  








Discover the untold story of the vital role the Irish played in the American Revolution.

George Washington changed the world and saved democracy by defeating the British during the American War of Independence. The Irish role in the American Revolution, the war for the ages, has never been correctly reported. Because many of the Irish who fought were poor and illiterate and left no memoirs, their stories and role have never been told. Until now.

The Irish played a huge role in the American Revolution, not just on the battlefield but also in the field hospitals and in the framing of the Declaration of Independence. Learn the story of the famous spy Hercules Mulligan, who saved George Washington’s life on two occasions and who was famously portrayed by Okieriete Onaodowan in Lin-Manuel Miranda’s smash hit Hamilton. Discover the story of Edward Hoban, a carpenter from Ireland who Washington tasked with building the most famous residence in the world: the White House.

Niall O’Dowd, author of Lincoln and the Irish and A New Ireland, takes readers on a journey into the unexplored contributions of the Irish in the American Revolution and behind the scenes of the relationships of some of those men and women with the first president of the United States. These unsung heroes of the American Revolution have never gotten their due, never had their story told, until now, in George Washington and the Irish.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*To Rescue the Republic: Ulysses S. Grant, the Fragile Union, and the Crisis of 1876 *




  








#1 New York Times Bestseller

Fox News Channel’s Chief Political Anchor illuminates the heroic life of Ulysses S. Grant

"To Rescue the Republic is narrative history at its absolute finest. A fast-paced, thrilling and enormously important book." —Douglas Brinkley

An epic history spanning the battlegrounds of the Civil War and the violent turmoil of Reconstruction to the forgotten electoral crisis that nearly fractured a reunited nation, Bret Baier’s To Rescue the Republic dramatically reveals Ulysses S. Grant’s essential yet underappreciated role in preserving the United States during an unprecedented period of division.

Born a tanner’s son in rugged Ohio in 1822 and battle-tested by the Mexican American War, Grant met his destiny on the bloody fields of the Civil War. His daring and resolve as a general gained the attention of President Lincoln, then desperate for bold leadership. Lincoln appointed Grant as Lieutenant General of the Union Army in March 1864. Within a year, Grant’s forces had seized Richmond and forced Robert E. Lee to surrender.

Four years later, the reunified nation faced another leadership void after Lincoln’s assassination and an unworthy successor completed his term. Again, Grant answered the call. At stake once more was the future of the Union, for though the Southern states had been defeated, it remained to be seen if the former Confederacy could be reintegrated into the country—and if the Union could ensure the rights and welfare of African Americans in the South. Grant met the challenge by boldly advancing an agenda of Reconstruction and aggressively countering the Ku Klux Klan. 

In his final weeks in the White House, however, Grant faced a crisis that threatened to undo his life’s work. The contested presidential election of 1876 produced no clear victory for either Republican Rutherford B. Hayes or Democrat Samuel Tilden, who carried most of the former Confederacy. Soon Southern states vowed to revolt if Tilden was not declared the victor. Grant was determined to use his influence to preserve the Union, establishing an electoral commission to peaceably settle the issue. Grant brokered a grand bargain: the installation of Republican Hayes to the presidency, with concessions to the Democrats that effectively ended Reconstruction. This painful compromise saved the nation, but tragically condemned the South to another century of civil-rights oppression.

Deep with contemporary resonance and brimming with fresh detail that takes readers from the battlefields of the Civil War to the corridors of power where men decided the fate of the nation in back rooms, To Rescue the Republic reveals Grant, for all his complexity, to be among the first rank of American heroes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Escape Artists: A Band of Daredevil Pilots and the Greatest Prison Break of the Great War *




  








This “fast-paced account” of WWI airmen who escaped Germany’s most notorious POW camp is “expertly narrated” by the New York Times bestselling author (Kirkus, starred review).

During World War I, Allied soldiers might avoid death only to find themselves in the abominable conditions of Germany’s many prison camps. The most infamous was Holzminden, a land-locked Alcatraz that housed the most escape-prone officers. Its commandant was a boorish tyrant named Karl Niemeyer, who swore that none should ever leave.

Desperate to break out of “Hellminden”, a group of Allied prisoners hatch an audacious escape plan that requires a risky feat of engineering as well as a bevy of disguises, forged documents, and fake walls—not to mention steely resolve and total secrecy. Once beyond the watchtowers and round-the-clock patrols, they are then faced with a 150-mile dash through enemy-occupied territory toward free Holland.

Drawing on never-before-seen memoirs and letters, historian Neal Bascomb “has unearthed a remarkable piece of hidden history, and told it perfectly. The story brims with adventure, suspense, daring, and heroism” (David Grann, New York Times bestselling author of Killers of the Flower Moon).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Armoured Warfare in the Italian Campaign, 1943–1945 (Images of War) *




  








This WWII pictorial history illustrates the wide array of armored vehicles deployed by Allied and Axis powers in Italy.

The Second World War campaigns in North Africa, on the Eastern Front and in northwest Europe were dominated by armored warfare, but the battles in Italy were not. The Italian peninsula’s mountainous terrain was best suited to an infantry war. Yet from the Allied landings in Sicily in 1943 to the German surrender after the crossing of the Po in 1945, tanks, self-propelled guns and armored cars were essential elements in the operations of both sides.

Anthony Tucker-Jones’s selection of rare wartime photographs shows armor in battle at Salerno, Anzio and Monte Cassino, during the struggle for the Gustav Line, the advance on Rome and the liberation of northern Italy. These dramatic images reveal the full array of Axis and Allied armored vehicles that was deployed, including German Panzers, Panthers, and Tigers and Allied Stuarts, Chafees, Shermans and Churchills. They also vividly illustrate the Italian landscapes over which the campaign was fought and the grueling conditions endured by the men who fought in it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rudolf Hess: Truth at Last *




  








The latest book from John Harris and Richard Wilbourn continues to build on their longstanding research into the Hess mystery over 25 years. Slowly, the fog that has descended over the Hess case is beginning to clear and Harris and Wilbourn expand here on the implications of their recent findings. There is now little doubt that MI6 were heavily involved in the Hess affair and this involvement is clearly described and explained. What is not so clear is whether MI6 was acting alone, outside of the incumbent Churchill government, in an attempt to be able to offer a viable peace between Nazi Germany and factions within Great Britain. These factions would much rather have preferred a negotiated settlement to a bloody invasion attempt in the summer of 1941.

In order to enter into such negotiations MI6 recruited a Finnish Art historian, Tancred Borenius and sent him to Switzerland in January 1941. Additionally the role of the Polish government in exile is closely examined and in particular the role of Josef Retinger, the arch federalist. The evidence would now suggest that a separate peace was being negotiated, outside of governmental channels. That is why Hess flew to Scotland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/21/22.

Currently $3.

*A Shau Valor: American Combat Operations in the Valley of Death, 1963–1971 *




  








From the author of Da Nang Diary: A military history of the Battle of Hamburger Hill and other fights between the NVA and the US and its Vietnamese allies.

Throughout the Vietnam War, one focal point persisted where the Viet Cong guerrillas and Army of the Republic of Viet Nam (ARVN) were not a major factor, but where the trained professionals of the North Vietnamese and US armies repeatedly fought head-to-head. A Shau Valor is a thorough study of nine years of American combat operations encompassing the crucial frontier valley and a fifteen-mile radius around it―the most deadly killing ground of the entire war.

Beginning in 1963, Special Forces A-teams established camps along the valley floor, followed by a number of top-secret Project Delta reconnaissance missions through 1967. Then, US Army and Marine Corps maneuver battalions engaged in a series of sometimes-controversial thrusts into the A Shau, designed to disrupt NVA infiltrations and to kill enemy soldiers, part of what came to be known as Westmoreland’s “war of attrition.”

The various campaigns included Operation Pirous (1967); Operations Delaware and Somerset Plain (196; and Operations Dewey Canyon, Massachusetts Striker, and Apache Snow (1969)―which included the infamous battle for Hamburger Hill―culminating with Operation Texas Star and the vicious fight for and humiliating evacuation of Fire Support Base Ripcord in the summer of 1970, the last major US battle of the war.

By 1971, the fighting had once again shifted to the realm of small Special Forces reconnaissance teams assigned to the ultra-secret Studies and Observations Group (SOG). Other works have focused on individual battles or units, but A Shau Valor is the first to study the campaign―for all its courage and sacrifice―chronologically and within the context of other historical, political, and cultural events.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/22/22.

Currently $1.

*Enemy Immortal (Entangled Galaxy Book 1) *




  








An alien colony vanishes without a trace.

And Lt. Jade Mahelona must find it.

She is the first soldier to leave Earth through the alien network of quantum-entangled tunnels leading across the galaxy to the lost colony on Belle Verte. Exotic cultures and inhuman values challenge her every step of the way, and Jade remains mystified about why the owners of the Belle Verte colony chose her for this vital mission.

As Jade searches for the lost colony, she uncovers terrifying secrets on Belle Verte. Secrets an empire of Immortal blobs will kill for.

So, despite Jade's excellence in electronics and brilliance in hand-to-hand combat, she must reach deeper to survive on Belle Verte. Yet survival isn't enough—Jade must escape Belle Verte to save Earth from invasion by the Immortals, for whom humans are one of two things—slave labor or a tasty snack.

Jade's only hope is to forge a group of misfit aliens into a galaxy-class fighting force. Her only alternative is to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Of Kings, Queens and Colonies (Coronam) *




  








"...a masterful epic of exploration and exile." — Lee Murray, double Bram Stoker Award®-winner and author of Grotesque: Monster Stories

" Insightful and highly entertaining!” — Jonathan Maberry, NY Times bestselling author of Relentless and V-Wars

"...this is the beginning of an outstanding epic that will have broad appeal, especially to the readers of the Dune saga. Highly recommended for all sf collections." — Booklist Starred Review

Of Kings, Queens and Colonies: (Coronam Book 1) is a multi-protagonist story set in the human future where the politics and players of sixteenth century Europe echo the repeated mistakes of humanity at another crucial crossroads of decision and evolution.

Nearly a millennium after The Unsettling of old Earth, the new civilized worlds are on the brink of war. The planet Enskari, as an affront to tradition and the Prophet on Temple, has placed Zabel, a woman upon its throne. With the backing of the church, Brandon of Hyrax readies an armada to subdue Enskari and unite the system under a single rule—his own.

Meanwhile an Enskaran group of separatists depart for the last unclaimed world of the system, Tirgwenin. There they will find something strange. Something low and connective, subtle and spreading. Something alien. Something truly threatening.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Dawnshard: From the Stormlight Archive *




  








From Brandon Sanderson—author of the #1 New York Times bestselling Stormlight Archive and its fourth massive installment, Rhythm of War—comes a new hefty novella, Dawnshard. Taking place between Oathbringer and Rhythm of War, this tale (like Edgedancer before it) gives often-overshadowed characters their own chance to shine.

When a ghost ship is discovered, its crew presumed dead after trying to reach the storm-shrouded island Akinah, Navani Kholin must send an expedition to make sure the island hasn't fallen into enemy hands. Knights Radiant who fly too near find their Stormlight suddenly drained, so the voyage must be by sea.

Shipowner Rysn Ftori lost the use of her legs but gained the companionship of Chiri-Chiri, a Stormlight-ingesting winged larkin, a species once thought extinct. Now Rysn's pet is ill, and any hope for Chiri-Chiri’s recovery can be found only at the ancestral home of the larkin: Akinah. With the help of Lopen, the formerly one-armed Windrunner, Rysn must accept Navani's quest and sail into the perilous storm from which no one has returned alive. If the crew cannot uncover the secrets of the hidden island city before the wrath of its ancient guardians falls upon them, the fate of Roshar and the entire Cosmere hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Despicable *




  







*She survived genocide as a child, but as Kalisa now struggles to make a life in Middle America, a horrific creature from that unimaginably evil time has returned to finish the job.*

In Beautiful but Sorrowful Rwanda, Kalisa Kinigi Suffered through Unimaginable Evil as a Defenseless Child.
Now, She Labors Through Life in Middle America.

As a dysfunctional and self-destructive adult, she tries to overcome her traumatic history. With a shattered marriage and unstable domestic life, her hopes for a better future are dependent on struggles to overcome her unending grief, battling to forget the mournful nightmares that plague her modest existence.

But Something Has Awakened From That Distant and Horrid Time.
People are disappearing around her. Unexplainable and mysterious happenings pervade her life, and Kalisa is left to piece together jarring events caused by an indescribably wicked predator. A savage creature has returned to stalk her family, seeking to finish what was started in her distant childhood.

Will she finally be able to overcome those bloody events from long ago, or will she once again be swallowed by a horrific evil lying at the periphery of her troubled present?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Night Broken (Mercy Thompson Book 8 ) *




  








#1 New York Times bestselling author Patricia Briggs’s Mercy Thompson series has been hailed as “one of the best” (Library Journal). Now Mercy must deal with an unwanted guest—one that brings a danger unlike anything she’s ever known.

When her mate’s ex-wife storms back into their lives, Mercy knows something isn’t right. Christy has the furthest thing from good intentions—she wants Adam back, and she’s willing to do whatever it takes to get him, including turning the pack against Mercy.

Mercy isn’t about to step down without a fight, but there’s a more dangerous threat circling. As the bodies start piling up, she must put her personal troubles aside to face a creature with the power to tear her whole world apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sayonara, Sucker *




  







Winner of the prestigious Kalamazoo Silver Spoon Fictional Book prize, for the most absurd hard-boiled detective novel of the century.

Sayonara, Sucker is a surreal, serio-comic, slightly erotic, mystery, thriller, neo-noir, page-turner, set in a parallel universe.

Geronimo Katzenjammer is a world-class cliff diver in the twilight of his career, and on the verge of a mid-life crisis, when he meets Talula Does the Hula From Hawaii, a mysteriously alluring lounge singer who’s undergone experimental mermaid augmentation surgery.

Death-defying cliff diving, killer Mexican food, sex, murder, mermaids and mayhem ensue. But leave it to the legendary alcoholic private eye, Salty “Sally” McGuffin, to save the day. Dazzling with his pistol but unlucky in love. Sally will stop at nothing to save Geronimo and bring the devilishly handsome Armenian thumb wrestler and criminal mastermind, Danny Darbinyan, to justice.

This is a story about love and deception, good versus evil, aliens, detectives, cliff divers, disgruntled baby unicorns, and the search for meaning in an utterly incomprehensible universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Good Talk, Dad: The Birds and the Bees...and Other Conversations We Forgot to Have *




  








Bill Geist--the beloved, award-winning, long-time special correspondent for "CBS: Sunday Morning," whose debut Little League Confidential was a New York Times bestseller in hardcover and paper--and Willie Geist, the Today Show host, popular member of MSNBC's "Morning Joe," and author of the best-selling American Freak Show--have begun an extended conversation between father and son on areas of mutual interest, agreement, and disagreement.

Told in a unique back-and-forth banter style, the hilarious father-son team will laugh together at the shared journey of their relationship. They'll riff on fatherhood, religion, music, sports, summer camp disasters, driving lessons gone horribly wrong, being on TV, and their wonderfully odd family life. Think Big Russ and Me meets S*** My Dad Says, with humorous observations about professional wrestling as a worldview, raising a kid with television cameras in the kitchen, and anything and everything else that comes to their witty minds.

The Geists decided to write this book so their children and grandchildren would have a record of their unusual father-son relationship. The book is remarkably funny, as well as poignant and sincere, especially in light of Bill's announcement that he's been diagnosed with Parkinson's. With its lighthearted look at the crazy things fathers and sons go through and the unique bond those experiences forge, the book is sure to be a must-have gift for Father's Day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Coraline *




  






New York Times bestselling and Newbery Medal-winning author Neil Gaiman’s modern classic, Coraline—also an Academy Award-nominated film

"Coraline discovered the door a little while after they moved into the house...."

When Coraline steps through a door to find another house strangely similar to her own (only better), things seem marvelous.

But there's another mother there, and another father, and they want her to stay and be their little girl. They want to change her and never let her go.

Coraline will have to fight with all her wit and courage if she is to save herself and return to her ordinary life.

Neil Gaiman's Coraline is a can't-miss classic that enthralls readers age 8 to 12 but also adults who enjoy a perfect smart spooky read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Chance Library *




  








A Good Morning America Buzz Pick
A Library Reads Pick

June Jones emerges from her shell to fight for her beloved local library, and through the efforts and support of an eclectic group of library patrons, she discovers life-changing friendships along the way.

Lonely librarian June Jones has never left the sleepy English village where she grew up. Shy and reclusive, the thirty-year-old would rather spend her time buried in books than venture out into the world. But when her library is threatened with closure, June is forced to emerge from behind the shelves to save the heart of her community and the place that holds the dearest memories of her mother.

Joining a band of eccentric yet dedicated locals in a campaign to keep the library, June opens herself up to other people for the first time since her mother died. It just so happens that her old school friend Alex Chen is back in town and willing to lend a helping hand. The kindhearted lawyer's feelings for her are obvious to everyone but June, who won't believe that anyone could ever care for her in that way.

To save the place and the books that mean so much to her, June must finally make some changes to her life. For once, she's determined not to go down without a fight. And maybe, in fighting for her cherished library, June can save herself, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Sellout: A Novel *




  








Winner of the Man Booker Prize
Winner of the National Book Critics Circle Award in Fiction
Winner of the John Dos Passos Prize for Literature

New York Times Bestseller
Los Angeles Times Bestseller

Named One of the 10 Best Books of the Year by The New York Times Book Review
Named a Best Book of the Year by Newsweek, The Denver Post, BuzzFeed, Kirkus Reviews, and Publishers Weekly
Named a "Must-Read" by Flavorwire and New York Magazine's "Vulture" Blog

A biting satire about a young man's isolated upbringing and the race trial that sends him to the Supreme Court, Paul Beatty's The Sellout showcases a comic genius at the top of his game. It challenges the sacred tenets of the United States Constitution, urban life, the civil rights movement, the father-son relationship, and the holy grail of racial equality—the black Chinese restaurant.

Born in the "agrarian ghetto" of Dickens—on the southern outskirts of Los Angeles—the narrator of The Sellout resigns himself to the fate of lower-middle-class Californians: "I'd die in the same bedroom I'd grown up in, looking up at the cracks in the stucco ceiling that've been there since '68 quake." Raised by a single father, a controversial sociologist, he spent his childhood as the subject in racially charged psychological studies. He is led to believe that his father's pioneering work will result in a memoir that will solve his family's financial woes. But when his father is killed in a police shoot-out, he realizes there never was a memoir. All that's left is the bill for a drive-thru funeral.

Fueled by this deceit and the general disrepair of his hometown, the narrator sets out to right another wrong: Dickens has literally been removed from the map to save California from further embarrassment. Enlisting the help of the town's most famous resident—the last surviving Little Rascal, Hominy Jenkins—he initiates the most outrageous action conceivable: reinstating slavery and segregating the local high school, which lands him in the Supreme Court.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sauvignon Slaying: A Cozy Witch and Wine Women's Fiction Book I (Spell's Bay Mysteries 1) *




  








*What could a grisly murder, a naked ghost, and a 100-year-old secret all have in Common?*
Verity Blume is about to find out…

Moving to Spell’s Bay with her nephew Joel was supposed to be Verity’s Do-Over…
Instead, she bought the farm...literally. Lock, stock, and flesh-eating spiders…

Crooked Tree is a rundown vineyard and orchard in Veil Falls. It just needs a little TLC. And maybe a bulldozer.

It gets Verity; 40 something, divorced, broke, and a—vine witch? Or so her handsome next-door neighbor keeps telling her. But there's more to Verity's skills than the untapped magic in her hands...and a witch in waiting isn't all she is.
.
When her first paying venue goes belly up....and dead hostess down, Verity will have to solve the murder if she wants to get paid and keep the farm.


In Veil Falls nothing happens by chance...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Moscato Masquerade: A Cozy Witch and Wine Women's Fiction Book 2 (Spell's Bay Mysteries) *




  








*What does the Mission Lighthouse in Veil Falls have hanging around? And who is the Fresh specter putting the moves on Verity at the Supermarket?*

Honor Mason’s Annual Snowshoe, Shuffle, and Flight Wine Event has the customers all a titter with delight…and maybe a glass of his best Moscato…

As the less than delighted hostess for her neighbor’s event, Verity is learning a thing or two about the wine business and speaking in front of an overly enthusiastic crowd.

But the last stop on the tour at the Mission Light House comes with a view…and he’s swinging from the upper gallery…

It turns out that dead bodies and fainting customers on the tour is just plain bad for business… and as if that isn’t enough?
There’s a new ghost hanging around the tasting room…rearranging the furniture and playing way too easy with his hands and lips…

It’s enough to boggle Verity’s mind.

She’ll need to get busy and find the killer if she wants to rescue her handsome neighbor’s vineyard…and get rid of the fresh ghost before Honor’s business goes belly up and the only customers left are the dead…

It turns out there’s more to the wine making business than grapes and purple feet…its shaping up to look a lot like murder…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder Most Fair (A Verity Kent Mystery Book 5) *




  








All is far from quiet on the home front in USA Today bestselling author Anna Lee Huber’s captivating mystery series, in which former Secret Service agent Verity Kent receives a visitor—who is being trailed by a killer . . .

November 1919.A relaxing few weeks by the seaside with her husband, Sidney, could almost convince Verity Kent that life has returned to the pleasant rhythm of pre-war days. Then Verity’s beloved Great-Aunt Ilse lands on their doorstep. After years in war-ravaged Germany, Ilse has returned to England to repair her fragile health—and to escape trouble. Someone has been sending her anonymous threats, and Verity’s Secret Service contacts can only provide unsettling answers.

Even deep in the Yorkshire Dales, where she joins Verity’s family for the holidays, Ilse encounters difficulties. Normally peaceful neighbors are hostile, seeking someone to blame for the losses they’ve endured. When Ilse’s maid is found dead, Verity must uncover whether this is anti-German sentiment taken to murderous lengths, or whether there is a more personal motive at work. Could Verity’s shadowy nemesis, Lord Ardmore, be involved? And if so, how much closer to home will the blow land when he inevitably strikes again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Plus One for Murder (A Friend for Hire Mystery Book 1) *




  








Entrepreneur Emma Westlake discovers that friendship can be murder in this exciting new mystery series from USA Today bestselling author Laura Bradford.

Emma Westlake has always wanted to be her own boss. But after sinking all her cash into a business that went belly-up, Emma finds herself in a penniless pickle. Dottie Adler, Emma’s elderly teatime companion, suggests she try to get paid for doing something she’s really good at—being a friend. Emma thinks it’s a crazy idea until requests start pouring in. Big Max, an eccentric local, wants her to act as his wingwoman at the local senior center’s upcoming dance, nurse practitioner Stephanie needs a workout partner, and writer Brian Hill asks Emma to be his cheering section at an open mic night.

Brian will be reading from his latest work and wants to know someone will clap for him when he’s done. He tells Emma that the room will be filled with people he’s invited—four of whom would like to kill him. Emma is confident he’s joking, but when Brian steps up to the mic and promptly drops dead, she’s not so sure anymore. As one of the last people to see him alive, Emma finds herself on a handsome cop’s radar. Now she’ll have to cozy up to a killer to save her skin and her brand-new career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Doggone Waterfront Shame: A delightful dog cozy mystery (Megan Henny Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








A new life. A clumsy stray. But when Megan decided to open a shop on the boardwalk of Seacrest... she never planned on murder.

Megan's first day running her new scooter rental shop comes with one massive hiccup. A would be purse-snatcher dashes out the front door and Megan takes off after him. As the moment unravels, she finds it was all a harmless prank. But not everything is as harmless as it seems.

When a body is found at the construction site of a high-end development, news shakes through the small town and speculation runs wild. There's the charming English woman who runs a bookstore a few doors down, the young college student Santiago who's a shameless flirt, the billionaire himself, along with the fireman, the construction crew, and the rest of the gang. Somewhere out there is a murderer, and as she stumbles across the clues, they set their sites on Megan.

A charming tale of mix-ups and mysteries. Explore the wonders of the pacific coastline with Megan and be inspired. Who knows? Maybe you'll find the courage to chase your dreams as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dog Days of Murder (Country Cottage Mysteries Book 2) *




  








An innkeeper who reads minds. An ornery detective. And a trail of bodies. Cider Cove is the premier destination for murder.

My name is Bizzy Baker, and I can read minds—not every mind, not every time but most of the time and believe me when I say it’s not all it’s cracked up to be. Each book in the series can be read individually so dive on in! *Includes RECIPE*

A seminar on how to catch the perfect man is being held at the Country Cottage Inn—but with a killer on the loose, the only thing in store for the guests is a lesson on murder. Not only do I have another homicide on my hands but Jasper’s ex is in town and she’s looking to take back what once belonged to her. It’s October in Cider Cove. There’s a fright around every corner—and a killer closer than I'm willing to believe.

Bizzy Baker runs the Country Cottage Inn, has the ability to pry into the darkest recesses of both the human and animal mind, and has just stumbled upon a body. With the help of her kitten, Fish, a mutt named Sherlock Bones and an ornery yet dangerously good looking homicide detective, Bizzy is determined to find the killer. Cider Cove, Maine is the premier destination for fun and relaxation. But when a body turns up, it’s the premier destination for murder.

The Country Cottage Inn is known for its hospitality. Leaving can be murder.

A laugh out loud cozy mystery by New York Times Bestseller Addison Moore and her partner in cozy crime, USA TODAY bestselling author Bellamy Bloom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Please Do Feed the Cat (The Brimful Coffers Mysteries) *




  








This mystery “immerses the reader in English village life [with] a cast of delightful characters, including cats” (Publishers Weekly).

Mystery writer Lorinda Lucas doesn’t like the trend toward overly gruesome crime fiction—but she’s even more upset about Roscoe, the cat who lives next door. He used to look well-fed and well cared for, but when Lorinda gets back from her most recent book tour, she’s worried by his dangerously skinny appearance.

It turns out that Roscoe’s owner has a new girlfriend who’s put the poor cat on a deprivation diet—and that’s not the only bad news in Brimful Coffers. There’s been a fatal hit-and-run and escalating tensions—and before she knows it, the mystery writer will be investigating a real-life murder case . . .

This witty, suspenseful tale comes from an Agatha Award–winning author whose “name on a mystery is a guarantee of quality writing wrapped around an unusual crime” (Houston Chronicle).

Please Do Feed the Cat is the 1st book in the Brimful Coffers Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death Beneath the Covers: A Mystery Romance Crime Drama Series (Foxy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A high-class escort turns amateur detective to find her friend's killer.

Liz Jeffreys went from runaway to Madam the hard way. She thought she had everything she ever wanted. Wealth. Power. Influence. But she can’t un-see her friend’s lifeless body. Now she’s compelled to infiltrate the investigation and find the killer. There’s only one problem, and his name is Detective Jack Cunningham.

She knows Jack doesn’t want her sticking her nose into his investigation, but she’s determined her unique skillset can help solve the case. Her looks and contacts might open doors, but what she’ll find could kill her.

Liz uncovers corruption and political turmoil far more dangerous than she could have imagined. She’s operating out on a limb, walking a tight rope that could fall out from under her, leaving her next on the hit list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Real Murders: An Aurora Teagarden Mystery *




  








Author of the books that inspired True Blood on HBO and Midnight, Texas on NBC

Aurora Teagarden, small town librarian and true crime buff, is looking forward to the monthly meeting of the Real Murders Society, a group of fellow crime enthusiasts who share a unique interest in historical murders. The Society meetings are the highlight of Roe’s social life in sleepy Lawrenceville, Georgia, and she’s ready for a quiet night of discussion, coffee, and cookies. But after she finds the body of a Society member in a staged crime scene eerily similar to the one the group was supposed to discuss that very night, Roe finds herself at the center of a murderous story of her own.

As the killer strikes again, it’s obvious that members of the Real Murders Society have become targets of a knowledgeable copycat. With the help of handsome police detective Arthur Smith and the town’s dashing new resident, mystery novelist Robin Crusoe, it’s up to Roe to discover if the murderer is one of the group’s own and to piece the perplexing puzzle together before another body appears.

From #1 New York Times bestselling author Charlaine Harris, this first book in the Aurora Teagarden mystery series combines the excitement of solving the crime and the charm of Southern hospitality. Real Murders, A Bone to Pick, Three Bedrooms, One Corpse and the rest of the Aurora Teagarden mysteries have been adapted into film for Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Julius House: An Aurora Teagarden Mystery *




  








Author of the books that inspired True Blood on HBO and Midnight, Texas on NBC

Aurora Teagarden is happily preparing for her wedding to dashing business executive Martin Bartell. As a wedding gift, Martin buys her the house of her dreams: the “Julius house,” infamously named after the family who vanished from the house without a trace six years ago. As Roe sets about renovating and decorating her new home, she’s never felt happier.

Then Martin suddenly rents the small apartment on their new property to an old army buddy and his wife, who seem to be more bodyguard than tenant, and Roe is sure her husband-to-be is keeping secrets. To take her mind off her suspicions, she opens her own unofficial investigation into the Julius family cold case. But when an axe-wielding stranger attacks her, Roe must determine whether it’s her husband’s secrets, the mystery of the Julius family’s fates, or both, that have put her own life on the chopping block.

#1 New York Times bestselling author Charlaine Harris has once again brought Southern charm and an engaging mystery in this latest Aurora Teagarden installment. Real Murders, A Bone To Pick, Three Bedrooms, One Corpse, and the rest of the Aurora Teagarden series has been adapted into film for Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Devil's Rooming House: The True Story of America's Deadliest Female Serial Killer *




  








The gripping tale of a legendary, century-old murder spree

***


A silent, simmering killer terrorized New England in1911. As a terrible heat wave killed more than 2,000 people, another silent killer began her own murderous spree. That year a reporter for the Hartford Courant noticed a sharp rise in the number of obituaries for residents of a rooming house in Windsor, Connecticut, and began to suspect who was responsible: Amy Archer-Gilligan, who’d opened the Archer Home for Elderly People and Chronic Invalids four years earlier. “Sister Amy” would be accused of murdering both of her husbands and up to sixty-six of her patients with cocktails of lemonade and arsenic; her story inspired the Broadway hit Arsenic and Old Lace.

The Devil’s Rooming House is the first book about the life, times, and crimes of America’s most prolific female serial killer. In telling this fascinating story, M. William Phelps also paints a vivid portrait of early-twentieth-century New England.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Safekeeping: Cedar Lake Series *




  








She's avoided capture for a year...

Moments before police arrive on the scene of a car accident in rural Montana, Sonia has time to make one phone call. With one word whispered, she sets off an unstoppable chain of events. Once police arrive, she confesses to the brutal murder of her stepsister, Emma.


Everything isn’t as it seems...

Afterward, she’s sentenced to life in prison, where she learns the true extent of her stepfather’s ruthless reach. This wasn’t part of her plan.


It all comes down to this...

Until one day, news of one man’s death confirms her worst fear, and Sonia must get out of prison at all cost. What did the dead man say, and who heard him say it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Varg Veum collection *




  








FOUR instalments of the Varg Veum series from the international, bestselling father of Nordic Noir: Gunnar Staalesen, Translated by Don Bartlett

PI Varg Veum returns to solve a series of dark, dangerous cases in his hometown of Bergen, Norway, in a series of chilling, perfectly plotted and thought-provoking thrillers...

BOOK ONE – We Shall Inherit the Wind

1998. Varg Veum sits by the hospital bedside of his long-term girlfriend Karin, whose life-threatening injuries provide a deeply painful reminder of the mistakes he's made.. Investigating the seemingly innocent disappearance of a wind-farm inspector, Varg Veum is thrust into one of the most challenging cases of his career, riddled with conflicts, environmental terrorism, religious fanaticism, unsolved mysteries and dubious business ethics. Then, in one of the most heart-stopping scenes in crime fiction, the first body appears...

BOOK TWO – Where Roses Never Die

WINNER OF THE PETRONA AWARD

September 1977.Mette Misvær, a three-year-old girl disappears without trace from the sandpit outside her home. Her tiny, close middle-class community in the tranquil suburb of Nordas is devastated, but their enquiries and the police produce nothing. Curtains twitch, suspicions are raised, but Mette is never found.

Almost 25 years later, as the expiry date for the statute of limitations draws near, Mette's mother approaches PI Varg Veum, in a last, desperate attempt to find out what happened to her daughter. As Veum starts to dig, he uncovers an intricate web of secrets, lies and shocking events that have been methodically concealed. When another brutal incident takes place, a pattern begins to emerge...

BOOK THREE – Wolves in the Dark

Reeling from the death of his great love, Karin, Varg Veum's life has descended into a self-destructive spiral of alcohol, lust, grief and blackouts. When traces of child pornography are found on his computer, he's accused of being part of a paedophile ring and thrown into a prison cell. There, he struggles to sift through his past to work out who is responsible for planting the material ... and who is seeking the ultimate revenge.

When a chance to escape presents itself, Varg finds himself on the run in his hometown of Bergen. With the clock ticking and the police on his tail, Varg takes on his hardest – and most personal – case yet.

BOOK FOUR – Big Sister

SHORTLISTED FOR THE PETRONA AWARD

Varg Veum receives a surprise visit in his office. A woman introduces herself as his half-sister, and she has a job for him. Her god-daughter, a 19-year-old trainee nurse from Haugesund, moved from her bedsit in Bergen two weeks ago. Since then no one has heard anything from her. She didn't leave an address. She doesn't answer her phone. And the police refuse to take her case seriously.

Veum's investigation uncovers a series of carefully covered-up crimes and pent-up hatreds, and the trail leads to a gang of extreme bikers on the hunt for a group of people whose dark deeds are hidden by the anonymity of the Internet. And then things get personal...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cause of Death: Scarpetta (Book 7) (Kay Scarpetta) *




  








#1 bestselling author Patricia Cornwell returns to the world of gutsy medical examiner Kay Scarpetta in the seventh suspenseful novel in the forensic thriller series

On a quiet day, away from the hustle of Richmond, in a small cottage on the Virginia coast, Dr. Kay Scarpetta receives a disturbing phone call from the Chesapeake police. Thirty feet deep in the murky waters of Virginia's Elizabeth River, a scuba diver's body is discovered near the Inactive Naval Shipyard.As the police begin searching for clues, the wallet of investigative reporter Ted Eddings is found.

Unnerved by the possible identity of the victim, Scarpetta orders the crime scene roped off and left alone until she arrives. What was he doing there, searching for Civil War relics as the officer suggested, or was there a bigger story? As she rifles through the multitude of clues, a second murder hits much closer to home. This new development puts Scarpetta and her colleagues hot on the trail of a military conspiracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dear Wife: A Novel *




  








From the bestselling author of The Marriage Lie and Three Days Missing comes a riveting new novel of suspense about a woman who, in a fight for survival, must decide just how far she’ll go to escape the person she once loved

Beth Murphy is on the run…

For nearly a year, Beth has been planning for this day. A day some people might call any other Wednesday, but Beth prefers to see it as her new beginning—one with a new look, new name and new city. Beth has given her plan significant thought, because one small slip and her violent husband will find her.

Sabine Hardison is missing…

A couple hundred miles away, Jeffrey returns home from a work trip to find his wife, Sabine, is missing. Wherever she is, she’s taken almost nothing with her. Her abandoned car is the only evidence the police have, and all signs point to foul play.

As the police search for leads, the case becomes more and more convoluted. Sabine’s carefully laid plans for her future indicate trouble at home, and a husband who would be better off with her gone. The detective on the case will stop at nothing to find out what happened and bring this missing woman home. Where is Sabine? And who is Beth? The only thing that’s certain is that someone is lying and the truth won’t stay buried for long.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lost Mountain Pass (Trusty Dawson, U.S. Deputy Marshal Book 1) *




  








First in a brand new series from Spur Award-winning author Larry D. Sweazy, a lawman’s grave mistake sends him gunning for justice against a gang of badmen whose violent trail of bloodshed ends at Lost Mountain Pass . . . 

Kosoma, Indian Territory. The outlaw Darby brothers have been sentenced to hang until dead. Witnessing the exectution are Amelia Darby, sister of the condemned men, as well as U. S. Deputy Marshal Sam “Trusty” Dawson and Judge Gordon Hadesworth. After justice is served, Trusty hits the trail, escorting the Judge—and begrudgingly, Amelia—back to Oklahoma. Ambushed en route, the Judge is murdered and Amelia vanishes, leaving Trusty to believe she led them into a trap for revenge.

To find Amelia, Trusty will have to put his faith in Father Michael Darby, a fourth brother who gave up his criminal ways to take up the cloth and collar. Unwilling to let his sister continue to fall to the wicked evil that claimed the rest of his family, Michael joins the hunt for Amelia. But as their journey turns deadlier by the day, Trusty starts to doubt that Michael is truly on the righteous path…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Agent in Berlin: 'A master of spy fiction to rival le Carré' David Young (The Wolf Pack Spies Book 1) *




  








*To live among wolves, first you must become one… An unmissable new spy thriller from best-selling master of the genre, Alex Gerlis.*
War is coming to Europe.

British spymaster Barnaby Allen begins recruiting a network of agents in Germany. With diplomatic relations quickly unravelling, this pack of spies soon comes into their own: the horse-loving German at home in Berlin’s underground; the young American sports journalist; the mysterious Luftwaffe officer; the Japanese diplomat and the most unlikely one of all... the SS officer’s wife.

Despite constant danger and the ever-present threats of discovery and betrayal, Allen’s network unearths top-secret plans for a new German fighter plane – and a truly devastating intelligence prize... an audacious Japanese plan to attack the United States. But can they prove it?

The race is on.

An unputdownable and atmospheric Second World War espionage thriller, Agent in Berlin will grip you to the very end. Perfect for readers of David Young, Robert Harris and Rory Clements.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Secret Lives of Color *




  








One of USA Today's “100 Books to Read While Stuck at Home During the Coronavirus Crisis” 

A dazzling gift, the unforgettable, unknown history of colors and the vivid stories behind them in a beautiful multi-colored volume.

“Beautifully written . . . Full of anecdotes and fascinating research, this elegant compendium has all the answers.” —NPR, Best Books of 2017

The Secret Lives of Color tells the unusual stories of seventy-five fascinating shades, dyes, and hues. From blonde to ginger, the brown that changed the way battles were fought to the white that protected against the plague, Picasso’s blue period to the charcoal on the cave walls at Lascaux, acid yellow to kelly green, and from scarlet women to imperial purple, these surprising stories run like a bright thread throughout history.

In this book, Kassia St. Clair has turned her lifelong obsession with colors and where they come from (whether Van Gogh’s chrome yellow sunflowers or punk’s fluorescent pink) into a unique study of human civilization. Across fashion and politics, art and war, the secret lives of color tell the vivid story of our culture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hands of War: A Tale of Endurance and Hope, from a Survivor of the Holocaust *




  








An account of surviving the Holocaust and the Allied bombing of Hamburg as a young girl: “Stirring . . . candid . . . [An] important historical account.” —Booklist

Marione Ingram grew up in Hamburg, Germany, in the late 1930s and early 1940s. She was German. She was Jewish. She was a survivor. This is her story.

As a young girl, Marione was aware that people of the Jewish faith were regarded as outsiders, the supposed root of Germany’s many problems. She grew up in an apartment building where neighbors were more than happy to report Jews to the Gestapo. Marione’s mother attempted suicide after receiving a deportation notice—Marione revived her, but then the bombs started to fall, as the Allies leveled the city in eight straight days of bombings. Somehow Marione and her mother and sister survived the devastating firestorms—more than 40,000 perished, and almost the same number were wounded. Marione and her family miraculously escaped and sought shelter with a contact in the countryside who grudgingly agreed to house them in a shed for more than a year.

With the war drawing to a close, they went back to Hamburg—where Allied troops reinstalled the local government—made up of ex-Nazis—and surviving Jews remained second-class citizens. Eventually, Marione would take shelter at a children’s home and met Uri, a troubled orphan and another of the “Children of Blankenese.” Uri’s story, a bleak tale of life in the concentration camps, explores another side of the Nazi terror in Germany, in this stirring account of World War II through the eyes of a child.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/22/22.

Currently $2.

*The Battle of the Tanks: Kursk, 1943*




  








“A comprehensive analysis of WWII’s greatest land battle and one of history’s greatest armor engagements.” —Publishers Weekly

On July 5, 1943, the greatest land battle in history began when Nazi and Red Army forces clashed near the town of Kursk, on the western border of the Soviet Union. Code named “Operation Citadel,” the German offensive would cut through the bulge in the eastern front that had been created following Germany’s retreat at the Battle of Stalingrad. But the Soviets, well-informed about Germany’s plans through their network of spies, had months to prepare. Two million men supported by six thousand tanks, thirty-five thousand guns, and five thousand aircrafts convened in Kursk for an epic confrontation that was one of the most important military engagements in history, the epitome of “total war.” It was also one of the most bloody, and despite suffering seven times more casualties, the Soviets won a decisive victory that became a turning point in the war. With unprecedented access to the journals and testimonials of the officers, soldiers, political leaders, and citizens who lived through it, The Battle of the Tanks is the definitive account of an epic showdown that changed the course of history.

“A stellar account of the Battle of Kursk in 1943.” —Booklist


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/23/22.

Currently $2.

*Avenger (Sovereign Stars Book 1)*




  






Avenger


Five years after physicist Mark Holder discovered the Slipstream Drive in 2058, humanity reached for the stars and began to colonize the galaxy. For centuries, humans continued to populate system after system without encountering intelligent alien life.

Some twelve hundred years later, after many generations of relative peace, in the year 3278, human space is invaded by a powerful and mysterious enemy. To these invaders the very concept of free will is heresy. Their crusade—to eradicate humanity.

The war begins, and the fight for the survival of the human race is on.

Book 1 of Sovereign Stars, Avenger, is the first novel in a gripping, action-filled military space opera in which Avenger, under the command of Knight Captain Richard Morian, is sent to one of the outer star systems on a rescue mission. What he discovers there suggests the entire Orso Carrier Group is destined for annihilation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*With Grimm Resolve: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Grimm's War Book 2) *




  








It’s not the size of the ship in the fight, but the size of the fight in the ship.

Jacob Grimm returns as CO of USS Interceptor just a few weeks after he graduated from command school. He’s immediately sent on a rescue mission to the far side of Zuckabar, with no backup and dwindling supplies.

When an unknown enemy cripples his ship on the outskirts of the system, the crew must come together and track their mysterious foe out into the unknown.


An incredible discovery leads them to another system. Trapped on the wrong side of a starlane with an enemy that outguns them and civilians to rescue, Jacob must push his crew to the very edge of their ability.

If he can’t, they will all die out in the black with no way to warn the Alliance of the new threat on their doorstep, and all two million souls on Kremlin Station will pay for his failure.

From USA Today bestselling author Jeffery H. Haskell comes book two in the military science fiction epic in the tradition of Honor Harrington and Star Trek. If you love heroes and ships you will want to stand With Grimm Resolve against Interceptor’s latest enemy. You’re in the Navy now!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Steps of the Sun *




  








A billionaire heads to the stars in this “delightful” sci-fi novel from the author of The Man Who Fell to Earth and The Hustler (Newsweek).

In a world where America’s power is rapidly being overshadowed by China’s, only one man has the wealth, resources, and courage to seek the mineral resources his country needs to reclaim its greatness. Ben Belson, the richest man in the world, lacks for nothing his wealth can buy—but he is haunted by the memory of a barren and loveless childhood. When he travels to the stars in search of the mineral wealth America needs, he finds more than he bargains for—and gets more than he ever believed was possible.

A classic science fiction novel by the author of The Man Who Fell to Earth and The Hustler, The Steps of the Sun is deftly written, richly characterized, and full of surprises.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Immortal Doc Holliday: Hidden : (The Immortal Doc Holliday Series Book 1) *




  








Soul eating tattoo. Check
Self-replicating knife. Check
Two-hundred-year-old score to settle. Double check.
Meet the immortal Doc Holliday.

Lying on his deathbed, Dr. John Holliday was offered a choice; let the tuberculosis finish its work or accept immortality. Doc chose the latter, knowing full well that such "gifts" don't come cheap, but damned if the last two hundred years haven't been a blast. Partying, playing, fighting, killing; yes, eternal life's been good... But the time to get serious has finally come, and the task he's always known he was saved for is at hand.
Now in modern-day Denver, Doc will be pushed to his limits to keep his promise and save the missing descendent of the beautiful shaman who gave him everlasting life. The trouble is things aren't going as planned, and it's becoming clear that there is far more at stake than Doc bargained for...

Fans of edgy characters look no further! If you're into badass, morally ambiguous, anti-heroes that don't flinch at killing bad guys (and stealing their souls) then this is the book for you! It has the perfect blend of supernatural action, humor, and mystery that you crave!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Edge of Collapse *




  








In the dead of winter, an EMP attack destroys the U.S. power grid.
No electricity. No cars or phones. The country is plunged into instant chaos.

But for Hannah Sheridan, it's the best day of her life. For the last five years, she's been the captive of a sadistic psychopath--until the EMP releases the lock of her prison.

Battered but not broken, she emerges from her underground cell into a hostile winter wilderness with nothing but her determination to survive.

Reclusive ex-soldier Liam Coleman is headed nowhere fast. He believed he was prepared for any disaster, until the EMP took everything he'd ever cared about in a matter of seconds.

Two hundred frozen, perilous miles stand between them and their destination in rural Michigan. But the killing cold isn't the only threat, for Hannah's captor isn't about to let her go...

When the country goes dark, ordinary people find themselves facing the end of the world as they know it. With society collapsing before their eyes, they'll have to risk everything to protect their home and the people they love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Until the End of the World (Until the End of the World, Book 1) *




  








*★Named one of BookBub's 14 Can't-Miss Zombie Series★
★One of Popsugar’s 68 Books to Read While Social Distancing★*

Cities fall. Worlds end. Zombies never die.

Cassie Forrest isn't surprised to learn that the day she’s decided to get her life together is also the day the world ends. After all, she’s been on a self-imposed losing streak since her survivalist parents died: she stopped painting, broke off her engagement to Adrian, and dated a real jerk. Self-improvement can wait, however. First, Cassie and her friends must escape Brooklyn before they turn into zombies, too.

This is difficult enough, but Cassie’s ex-boyfriend and a friend’s bratty sister make everything—apocalypse included—more unpleasant. When the two attract a deadly threat to their safe haven, Cassie’s forced to see how far she’ll go to protect those she loves—and it’s further than she anticipated. Between this, her past mistakes, and the living dead, that losing streak shows no sign of letting up.

Survival’s great and all, especially when you have leather armor, good friends, and home-brewed beer. But there’s something Cassie must do besides survive: tell Adrian she still loves him. And to do that, Cassie must find faith that she’s stronger than she thinks, she’s still a crack shot, and true love never dies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*So Long, Lollipops (An Until the End of the World Novella) *




  








*WARNING* This novella contains major spoilers from the novel UNTIL THE END OF THE WORLD. It’s suggested you read the novel before you read SO LONG, LOLLIPOPS. Unless you’re someone who likes to read the last page of a book first—in that case, enjoy! SO LONG, LOLLIPOPS description below
*
*
*
*
*
*
Peter watched his new family drive away, certain it was the last time he’d ever see them. But sometimes plans go awry in the best way. Now, the plan is to get back to them. But sometimes plans go awry in the worst way. Sometimes the only plan is to believe it will be all right, even when it’s almost impossible to believe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lost & Found: A Memoir *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • NEW YORK TIMES EDITORS’ CHOICE • An enduring account of joy and sorrow from one of the great writers of our time, The New Yorker’s Kathryn Schulz, winner of the Pulitzer Prize

“I will stake my reputation on you being blown away by Lost & Found. It is brilliant and profound and charming, all at once.”—Anne Lamott, author of Dusk, Night, Dawn and Bird by Bird

Eighteen months before Kathryn Schulz’s beloved father died, she met the woman she would marry. In Lost & Found, she weaves the stories of those relationships into a brilliant exploration of how all our lives are shaped by loss and discovery—from the maddening disappearance of everyday objects to the sweeping devastations of war, pandemic, and natural disaster; from finding new planets to falling in love.

Three very different American families form the heart of Lost & Found: the one that made Schulz’s father, a charming, brilliant, absentminded Jewish refugee; the one that made her partner, an equally brilliant farmer’s daughter and devout Christian; and the one she herself makes through marriage. But Schulz is also attentive to other, more universal kinds of conjunction: how private happiness can coexist with global catastrophe, how we get irritated with those we adore, how love and loss are themselves unavoidably inseparable. The resulting book is part memoir, part guidebook to living in a world that is simultaneously full of wonder and joy and wretchedness and suffering—a world that always demands both our gratitude and our grief.

A staff writer at The New Yorker and winner of the Pulitzer Prize, Kathryn Schulz writes with curiosity, tenderness, erudition, and wit about our finite yet infinitely complicated lives. Crafted with the emotional clarity of C. S. Lewis and the intellectual force of Susan Sontag, Lost & Found is an uncommon book about common experiences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hiding in Plain Sight: The Invention of Donald Trump and the Erosion of America *




  








Instant New York Times Bestseller
Washington Post Bestseller
USA Today Bestseller
Indie Bound Bestseller
Authors Round the South Bestseller
Midwest Indie Bestseller

New York Times bestselling author Sarah Kendzior documents the truth about the calculated rise to power of Donald Trump since the 1980s and how the erosion of our liberties made an American demagogue possible.

The story of Donald Trump’s rise to power is the story of a buried American history – buried because people in power liked it that way. It was visible without being seen, influential without being named, ubiquitous without being overt.

Sarah Kendzior’s Hiding in Plain Sight pulls back the veil on a history spanning decades, a history of an American autocrat in the making. In doing so, she reveals the inherent fragility of American democracy – how our continual loss of freedom, the rise of consolidated corruption, and the secrets behind a burgeoning autocratic United States have been hiding in plain sight for decades.

In Kendzior’s signature and celebrated style, she expertly outlines Trump’s meteoric rise from the 1980s until today, interlinking key moments of his life with the degradation of the American political system and the continual erosion of our civil liberties by foreign powers. Kendzior also offers a never-before-seen look at her lifelong tendency to be in the wrong place at the wrong time – living in New York through 9/11 and in St. Louis during the Ferguson uprising, and researching media and authoritarianism when Trump emerged using the same tactics as the post-Soviet dictatorships she had long studied.

It is a terrible feeling to sense a threat coming, but it is worse when we let apathy, doubt, and fear prevent us from preparing ourselves. Hiding in Plain Sight confronts the injustice we have too long ignored because the truth is the only way forward.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Winter Guest: A Novel *




  








A stirring novel of first love in a time of war and the unbearable choices that could tear sisters apart, from the New York Times bestselling author of The Orphan’s Tale

Life is a constant struggle for the eighteen-year-old Nowak twins as they raise their three younger siblings in rural Poland under the shadow of the Nazi occupation. The constant threat of arrest has made everyone in their village a spy, and turned neighbor against neighbor. Though rugged, independent Helena and pretty, gentle Ruth couldn’t be more different, they are staunch allies in protecting their family from the threats the war brings closer to their doorstep with each passing day.

Then Helena discovers an American paratrooper stranded outside their small mountain village, wounded, but alive. Risking the safety of herself and her family, she hides Sam—a Jew—but Helena’s concern for the American grows into something much deeper. Defying the perils that render a future together all but impossible, Sam and Helena make plans for the family to flee. But Helena is forced to contend with the jealousy her choices have sparked in Ruth, culminating in a singular act of betrayal that endangers them all—and setting in motion a chain of events that will reverberate across continents and decades.

Originally published in 2014.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Mystic Bar Complete Paranormal Mystery Series 6 Book Box Set *




  








A Cat Possessed by Murder Victims

When Wanda Sperling is called upon to take over her late Aunt's Tavern, she didn't know she'd be inheriting a kitty with supernatural abilities. The tavern is known for its special alcoholic concoctions as well as their weekly Trivia night. But when one of the patrons ends up dead, tongues begin to waggle. And when Zeus, resident paranormal kitty, begins speaking to Wanda in the victim's voice, things get really weird.

Join Wanda and friends as they solve murders and take on a baby left by a mysterious woman.

This box set is the complete series including these books:

A Whiskey Sour Slaying

Pina Colada Carnage

Hot Toddie Homicide

Old Fashioned Foul Play

A Fatal Frozen Daiquiri

A Bloody Mary Bump Off


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mysterious Affair at Styles: Poirot's First Case (The Hercule Poirot Mysteries) *




  








The debut of Mystery Writers of America Grand Master Agatha Christie and her remarkable Belgian detective, Hercule Poirot 

Invalided home from the Western Front, Arthur Hastings arrives at Styles Court anticipating a relaxing sojourn in the English countryside. It turns out to be anything but. Late one night, Hastings is summoned to the locked bedroom door of Emily Inglethorp, mistress of the manor. A terrible commotion is happening inside, and by the time her family forces the door open it is too late—Emily is in the final, violent throes of strychnine poisoning and nothing can save her.

As fate would have it, Belgium’s most celebrated detective, a refugee from the war, resides in the neighboring village. Hercule Poirot may look, in the words of Hastings, like a “quaint dandyfied little man,” but he possesses one of the finest minds in Europe and an extraordinary flair for solving the most baffling of cases. Half a dozen people—including Alfred, Emily’s much younger second husband; her slacker stepsons, John and Lawrence; and Mary, her beautiful but bored daughter-in-law—had the means and the motive to poison Emily. While Hastings and the rest of Styles Court rush to judgment, Poirot painstakingly sifts through the clues and considers each of the suspects in turn. The answer at which he arrives will shock them all.

Agatha Christie wrote The Mysterious Affair at Styles because her sister wagered that she could not plot a mystery. Not only did Christie win that bet, she created one of the greatest detectives in all of literature and established herself as the undisputed Queen of Crime.

This ebook has been professionally proofread to ensure accuracy and readability on all devices.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Girl with a Gun: A Fast-paced Historical Mystery (Annie Oakley Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








*She’s on the rise to fame and fortune, but her sudden notoriety comes with some deadly consequences.*
Annie Oakley thrives as a sharpshooter in the Wild West Show. Finally, she has a chance to save her family’s farm—and make her dreams come true. But her act misfires when she discovers her Indian assistant dead in her tent.

Uncovering a shocking secret from her assistant’s past, the girl with the gun believes it’s murder. Determined to find the truth, she ruffles some horse feathers, making enemies along the trail. But, when her prized gelding is stolen, Annie realizes she might have been the target all along.

Can Little Miss Sure Shot save her equine friend and find the killer before everything she’s worked for is destroyed?

Girl with a Gun is the first book in Annie Oakley young adult mystery series. If you like a cunning mystery, a feisty heroine, and a fast-paced plot that keeps the pages turning, you’ll love this wild ride with the iconic Annie Oakley in the saddle.





2019 Chanticleer Murder & Mayhem First Place, Best in Category

2019 Hillerman Award for Southwest Fiction

2019 New Mexico/Arizona Book Awards: First Place in the Mystery/Crime Category

2019 Next Generation Indie Book Awards: Finalist in Historical Fiction


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Limelight: A Victorian Murder Mystery (Penny Green Series Book 1) (Penny Green Victorian Mystery Series) *




  








*Escape to 1880s London! A page-turning Victorian murder mystery series.*
"Wonderfully atmospheric. You can almost taste the fog."

Actress Lizzie Dixie drowned in the River Thames, so how was she murdered five years later in Highgate Cemetery?

Intrepid Fleet Street reporter Penny Green is called upon by Scotland Yard. Does she unwittingly hold clues to Lizzie Dixie’s mysterious death? Penny must work with Inspector James Blakely to investigate the Victorian worlds of theatre, showmen and politicians in search of the truth.

But who is following her? And who is sending her threatening letters?

Penny is about to discover that Lizzie’s life was more complicated, and dangerous, than she could ever have imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lavender Blue Murder (A Tea Shop Mystery Book 21) *




  








Tea-Maven Theodosia Browning brews up trouble in the latest Tea Shop Mystery from New York Times bestselling author Laura Childs.

Tea maven Theodosia Browning and her tea sommelier Drayton Conneley are guests at a bird hunt styled in the precise manner of an English shooting party. Which means elevenses (sloe gin fizzes), gun loaders, the drawing of pegs, fine looking bird dogs, and shooting costumes of tweed, herringbone, and suede.

But as gunshots explode like a riff of Black Cat firecrackers, another shot sounds too close for comfort to Theodosia and Drayton. Intrigued but worried, Theodosia wanders into the neighbor's lavender field where she discovers their host, Reginald Doyle, bleeding to death.

His wife, Meredith, is beside herself with grief and begs Theodosia and Drayton to stay the night. But Theodosia awakens at 2:00A.M. to find smoke in her room and the house on fire. As the fire department screams in and the investigating sheriff returns, Meredith again pleads with Theodosia for help.

As Theodosia investigates, fingers are pointed, secrets are uncovered, Reginald's daughter-in-law goes missing presumed drowned, and Meredith is determined to find answers via a séance. All the while Theodosia worries if she's made a mistake in inviting a prime suspect to her upscale Lavender Lady Tea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Decked (A Regan Reilly Mystery Book 1) *




  







The daughter of a successful mystery writer and a P.I. with pizzazz, Regan Reilly is attending her class reunion at St. Polycarp's England, when the long-dead body of her former roommate turns up under the bushes. It's a case Regan would love to solve, but a prior commitment puts her on a transatlantic cruise. She shouldn't have fretted. The clues to the crime are following her on the Queen Guinevere. Here, on a ship awash with secret lovers, a fortune hunter, a jewel thief and an assassin, Regan is sailing home - and into the hands of a young girl's killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Eve Lloyd's A Deadline Cozy Mystery - Books 6 to 10 *




  








Fun-filled small-town cozy mysteries

Sleeping With the Fishes
There are 100 Carmen Miranda impersonators on board the cruise ship and they’re all moving to the rhythm… Chica chica boom chic. Now there are 99 Carmen Miranda impersonators… and it’s sink or swim for Eve Lloyd.

Eve is on a cruise with her aunt, Mira, and suffering from separation anxiety. However, she’s made up her mind to enjoy the trip and, despite her reservations, she is willing to use anything and everything in her arsenal of personal inducements to ensure she makes the best of this cruise. But on her first day, she discovers someone has gone overboard. At least, that’s what the captain wants her to believe. Eve has had too many close encounters with killers and suspects foul play. Now she must tread with care because the killer’s choice of weapon leaves no room for negotiation.

A Kink in the Road
Eve’s new inn is about to open, with or without a name. As a new local business owner, Eve thinks it would be a splendid idea to attend a local town meeting. Little does she know she’s been excluded from them for a good reason. She’s been labeled a troublemaker. Now there is a new resident in Rock-Maine Island and she’s been warned to stay away from him.

One look at William Hunter the Third is enough to convince Eve she wants nothing to do with the man. Despite everyone’s efforts to keep Eve away from him, the inevitable happens and he lands on her doorstep. To make matters worse, the billionaire brings along an entourage which includes his ex-wives, his friends and… a killer.

The Merry Widow
What can possibly go wrong when Eve Lloyd leaves her friend Jill in charge of the Seabreeze Inn and takes a day off to drive to the mainland with her aunt Mira? Well, despite being under strict orders to not buy any more furniture for her inn, she falls in love with a Quaker chair… or two, and some old cameras which set her up as bait for a killer on the loose. Add to that a happy-go-lucky hostess intent on drinking her way through a cellar full of champagne, a blackmailing ring and Jill’s reluctance to leave her side. For once, Eve Lloyd has her back to the wall and no suspects to point her finger at.

Dying Trade
Eve Lloyd’s a la carte catering: Hors d’oeuvres, canapés, murder and mayhem.

Eve has set her heart on opening a new business in the heart of Rock-Maine Island. Her young friend and employee, Jill Saunders, thinks this is a bad move because she is bound to set something into motion. And, she does… First, the most unexpected visitors land on her doorstep and send both Eve and her aunt, Mira, into a state of frenzied panic. Then, before the sun sets, she makes a horrible discovery. It seems her store has been marred by a crime. On the bright side, it pre-dates her arrival on the island. For once, no one can point the finger of suspicion at her. But she’s not exactly out of the woods. Someone is trying to kill her. Worse, the mob is after Eve Lloyd and they won’t stop until they get what they want from her.

Yuletide Murder
Christmas with Eve Lloyd. What could possibly go wrong?

Eve Lloyd has closed the Seabreeze Inn for the holidays. She is all set to entertain her friends and hold her first Christmas party at the now empty inn. She has even written a note to herself: Make this the best Christmas ever!

Embracing the spirit of Christmas, she is singing Christmas carols and decking the halls… But then, her aunt Mira receives bad news. Determined to cheer her up, Eve goes in search of the tiny marshmallows her aunt loves. This is nothing but a slight detour… Or so she thinks. Her first Christmas at her inn, in her idyllic little island town is about to be derailed when a body is found floating face down, practically on her doorstep.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Laced: A Regan Reilly Mystery *




  








A haunted Irish castle, international jewel thieves, and a hotel fire—New York Times bestselling author Carol Higgins Clark has sent Regan and Jack Reilly on a honeymoon like no other.

Private Investigator Regan Reilly and her new husband Jack, head of the NYPD Major Case Squad, are off to Ireland. But their very first night at romantic Hennessy Castle is interrupted by a fire alarm that distracts hotel employees from the theft of a valuable antique lace tablecloth from the castle’s memorabilia room.

A taunting note is left by the culprits—a notorious pair of jewel thieves whom Jack has been pursuing for over a year. Disguised as an elderly couple, they had checked out in the midst of the mayhem. Regan’s cousin Gerard Reilly, a Galway resident, is eager to help with the hunt, but their search takes as many twists and turns as the winding country roads of the Emerald Isle.

With Carol Higgins Clark’s unique talent for creating quirky characters, this is a classic caper that will keep you laughing, turning pages, and maybe even believing in ghosts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kenni Lowry Mystery Collection 1-7 (Tonya Kappes Books Cozy Mystery Box Sets) *




  








Pour yourself a tall glass of sweet tea or a shot of Kentucky Bourbon (no judging in these parts), kick up your feet, and get lost in over SEVEN delicious (500,000 PAGES!!) Southern mysteries. Trust me, you’ll want to pick up this up! it’s just too good to put down.


Fixin' To Die
Kenni Lowry likes to think the zero crime rate in Cottonwood, Kentucky is due to her being sheriff, but she quickly discovers the ghost of her grandfather, the town’s previous sheriff, has been scaring off any would-be criminals since she was elected.
With the help of her poppa, a lone deputy, Kenni must solve both cases and prove to the whole town, and herself, that she’s worth her salt before time runs out!

Southern Fried
In the South, it’s better when the food is fried and the secrets kept buried…After the dead body of a beloved Cottonwood resident is found tangled up in an electric fence, Sheriff Kenni Lowry has a hunch that somethin’ ain’t right.
When the killer comes after who she holds most dear, even her poppa’s ghostly guidance might not be enough to keep her and her own out of the frying pan.

Ax To Grind
Ever daydream about taking a little revenge? Lifting a corner of that precious rug everyone’s busy sweeping secrets under?
And since revenge is a dish best served cold, things turn ugly. Someone gets an ax to the back and the only witness gets put in a coma.
Poppa’s ghost returns to help. He pieces together the life of the Beryle he once knew, but his memory’s a little foggy, and any misstep could cause them a world of trouble.

Six Feet Under
Too many cooks in the kitchen spoil the broth. And let me tell you, this broth is in trouble. Get ready for a Southern showdown.

The residents of Cottonwood, Kentucky are sent into a tizzy when the Culinary Channel comes to town to film an episode of Southern Home Cookin’ with celebrity chef Frank Von Lee.
When Frank Von Lee is found dead from food poisoning and the most likely culprit is Mama’s chicken pot pie, Kenni’s poppa, the former sheriff, comes back from the Great Beyond to assist in the investigation.

Dead As A Doornail
Beauty is skin deep, but ugly goes clear to the bone. And doesn’t our Sheriff Kenni Lowry know that? Well, she knows a lot of things.
Lucy Lowell takes great pride in writing negative reviews in the local newspaper for anything that does not go her way. When Lucy is found dead, it appears to be from natural causes.
Sheriff Kenni Lowry knows there is more to it because the ghost of her grandfather, the ex-sheriff, is standing over the body.
His presence can only mean one thing: Murder!
Can Kenni unravel the mystery on her own or will she have to tell Finn the real reason she knows it was murder—the ghost of her poppa?

Tangled Up In Tinsel
Don’t get your tinsel in a tangle. It’s Christmastime in Cottonwood, Kentucky, and Sheriff Kenni Lowry is determined to keep the peace.
In the Christmas spirit, the ghost of Kenni’s grandfather—the ex-sheriff—makes an appearance, and that means only one thing: there’s been a Christmas murder, and there’s a tinsel-wrapped victim at the center of it.
Relying on her Poppa more than ever, Kenni uses him as the Ghost of Christmas Past to help solve the murder, but will it be in time for her to save Christmas in Cottonwood?

Diggin' Up Dirt
Sweet as honey, soured by murder! A Cottonwood resident is found dead with a half-eaten donut in her hand.
Sheriff Kenni Lowry has her hands full. With a new murder in town and a new deputy to train, she’s not sure if she’s ever gonna get this booger solved.
Sheriff Elmer Sims comes to the rescue, stepping up as Kenni’s ghost deputy.
With Poppa’s keen insight and Kenni’s determination, Kenni focuses all her attention on bringing the killer to justice before the yeast rises and another dead body turns up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Cold Day for Murder (Kate Shugak Novels Book 1) *




  








Somewhere in the hinterlands of Alaska, among the millions of sprawling acres that comprise “The Park,” a young National Park Ranger has gone missing. When the detective sent after him also vanishes, the Anchorage DA’s department must turn to their reluctant former investigator, Kate Shugak. Shugak knows The Park because she’s of The Park, an Aleut who left her home village of Niniltna to pursue education, a career, and justice in an unjust world. Kate’s search for the missing men will take her from self-imposed exile back to a life she’d left behind, and face-to-face with people and problems she'd hoped never to confront again.

The first novel in the popular Kate Shugak Series, A Cold Day for Murder established Dana Stabenow as a new voice in Alaskan mystery writing, and earned her an Edgar Award.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Midnight Come Again: A Kate Shugak Novel (Kate Shugak Novels Book 10) *




  








Edgar Award winner Dana Stabenow has written nine atmospheric crime novels featuring the very prickly, very human Kate Shugak, but her novels also have a scene-stealing costar: Alaska, unforgiving, breathtaking, dangerous, and beautiful. Stabenow's evocation of this wilderness, combined with her talent for bringing characters to life and creating knuckle-whitening suspense, has made her "one of the strongest voices in crime fiction." (Seattle Times).

Now in Midnight Come Again, all these elements come together for Stabenow's most compelling Kate Shugak novel to date.

Kate, a former investigator for the Anchorage D.A. and now a P.I. for hire, is missing after a winter spent in mourning. Alaska State Trooper Jim Chopin, Kate's best friend, needs her to help him work a new case. He discovers her hiding out in Bering, a small fishing village on Alaska's western coast, living and working under an assumed name-- working hard, as eighteen-hour workdays seem to be her only justification for getting up in the morning. But before they can even discuss Kate's last several months, or what Jim is doing looking for her in Bering, they're up to their eyes in Jim's case, which is suddenly more complicated-- and more dangerous-- than they suspected.

A magnificent crime novel about life in America's last wilderness, the heart-wrenching grief that goes with love, and murder, Midnight Come Again is Dana Stabenow's best novel to date.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill: The must-read, incredible voice-driven mystery thriller *




  








Death is not the end. For Grace McGill, it's only the beginning.

When people die alone and undiscovered, it's her job to clean up what's left behind - whether it's clutter, bodily remains or dark secrets.

When an old man lies undetected in his flat for months, it seems an unremarkable life and an unnoticed death. But Grace knows that everyone has a story and that all deaths mean something more.

A STAND-OUT NOVEL WITH A UNIQUE NARRATIVE VOICE AND AN UNGUESSABLE MYSTERY, YOU ARE GUARANTEED TO REMEMBER GRACE McGILL.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Safe House: An absolutely unputdownable and gripping psychological thriller for 2022 *




  








She told you the house would keep you safe. She lied.

Esther is safe in the house. For sixteen years, she and her mother have lived off the grid, protected from the dangers of the outside world. For sixteen years, Esther has never seen another single soul.

Until today.

Today there’s a man outside the house. A man who knows Esther’s name, and who proves that her mother’s claims about the outside world are false. A man who is telling Esther that she’s been living a lie.

Is her mother keeping Esther safe – or keeping her prisoner?


‘Gripping, tense and thought-provoking… I raced through it.’ Catherine Cooper, Sunday Times bestselling author of The Chalet


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*In the Line of Fire (Donald Cameron Naval Thriller Book 1) *




  








1941. The North Atlantic. Convoys of supply ships are making their way from America to England, protected by a rapidly assembled fleet of modernised war ships.

The Carmerthen, one of the destroyers, is home to seaman Donald Cameron, a nineteen-year old Commission and Warrant candidate at the bottom of the barrel for the taunting sailors.The outmoded warship tests his resolve as he is faced with the tense task of keeping watch for enemy attacks.But in the hubbub of lower deck life it is easy to forget they are sailing in dangerous waters…

The ship has been at sea for barely a few weeks when it is severely damaged in a surprise daylight attack. The biting cold, exhaustion and knowledge that the attackers will be back combine to put the men on board in a blood thirsty mood…

Despite constant bombardment from prowling Focke-Wulfs and U-boats, the last handful of men manage to remain afloat, restlessly watching and waiting. As they struggle against the freezing conditions, Cameron picks out an U-boat periscope sliding fast towards the waterlogged destroyer. And it is homing in on what appears to be a certain victory…

In The Line of Fire is a tense, action-packed thriller that combines authenticity with brilliant story-telling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sinking Ship (Donald Cameron Naval Thriller Book 14) *




  








*Lieutenant-Commander Cameron, RNVR, is up against impossible odds.*


He and his men are travelling aboard the Charger, under the watchful eye of Captain Mason-Goodson and his crew.

Cameron and his men are under orders not to interfere and to behave more like passengers than crew members.

But when the boat is hit by a freak storm things start to take a bad turn and Mason-Goodson’s decisions begin to cost lives and turn even his own crew against him.

And around them, the Second World War is raging and nobody has the men to spare to rescue the Charger.

Chaos erupts, the ship is barely holding on and Cameron finds himself placed in and out of command as Mason-Goodwin’s health plummets more and more.

Can Cameron keep the crew afloat until rescue comes?

Will rescue come at all?

And of course, at any moment, their enemy could be hidden amongst the waves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Paper Money: A Novel *




  








An explosive novel of high finance and underworld villainy from Ken Follett, the grand master of international action and suspense.

Crime, high finances, and journalism are interconnected in this early thriller by the author of On Wings of Eagles and Lie Down With Lions. In one suspenseful, action-packed day, fortunes change hands as an ambitious young reporter scrambles to crack the story. A suicidal junior minister, an avaricious tycoon, and a seasoned criminal with his team of tough guys all play their parts in a scheme that moves "paper money" around at a dizzying pace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*No Good Deed (James Acton Thrillers Book 30) *




  








** FROM USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY **

NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED

In pre-World War II Austria, nine-year-old Daniel’s innocence is shattered when the Nazis march into his homeland unopposed, forcing his Jewish parents to make an impossible choice to save him from an inevitable fate.

And today, when Archaeology Professors James Acton and Laura Palmer are invited to a charity event in Vienna by the man who bought her late brother’s company years ago, they eagerly accept, for it is the philanthropic event of a lifetime. In a gala to be televised around the world, the billionaire will donate the bulk of his wealth to various causes before he dies.

But when the climactic transfer is about to occur, the unthinkable happens.

And in the chaos that ensues, the professors see something they shouldn’t, and with so much at stake, they decide to take action, once again putting their lives at risk for the sake of others.

In No Good Deed, award winning and USA Today bestselling author J. Robert Kennedy once again takes the reader on a wild ride, mixing history and the problems of today, sure to leave you burning through the pages late into the night. If you enjoy fast-paced adventures in the style of Dan Brown, Clive Cussler, and James Rollins, then you’ll love this thrilling tale of intrigue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hell's Highway: A Chronicle of the 101st Airborne Division in the Holland Campaign, September–November 1944 *




  








The author of The Battered Bastards of Bastogne does a “superb job of telling the history the 101st Airborne Division during Operation Market Garden” (Kepler’s Book Reviews).

Hell’s Highway is a history, most of which has never before been written. It is adventure recorded by those who lived it and put into context by an author who was also there. It is human drama on an enormous scale, told through the personal stories of 612 contributors of written and oral accounts of the Screaming Eagles’ part in the attempt to liberate the Netherlands.

Koskimaki is an expert in weaving together individual recollections to make a compelling and uniquely first-hand account of the bravery and deprivations suffered by the troops, and their hopes, fears, triumphs, and tragedies, as well as those of Dutch civilians caught up in the action.

There have been many books published on Operation Market Garden and there will surely be more. This book, however, gets to the heart of the action. The “big picture,” which most histories paint, here is just the context for the real history on the ground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/23/22.

Currently $3.

*The Battle of Okinawa 1945: The Pacific War's Last Invasion (Images of War) *




  








A pictorial history of one of World War II’s most bitterly fought campaigns.

The American campaign to capture Okinawa, codename Operation Iceberg, was fought from April 1 to June 22, 1945. Three hundred and fifty miles from Japan, Okinawa was intended to be the staging area for the Allied invasion of the Japanese mainland. The Japanese Thirty-second Army defenders were on land and the Imperial Navy at sea fought tenaciously. They faced the US Tenth Army, comprising the US Army XXIV Corps and the US Marines’ III Amphibious Corps.

As this superb book reveals in words and pictures, this was one of the most bitterly fought and costly campaigns of the Second World War. Ground troops faced an enemy whose vocabulary did not include “surrender,” and at sea the US Fifth Fleet, supported by elements of the Royal Navy, had to contend with kamikaze attacks by air and over seven hundred explosive-laden suicide boats. The Okinawa campaign is synonymous with American courage and determination to defeat a formidably ruthless enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/24/22.

Currently $2.

*American Science Fiction: Four Classic Novels 1960-1966 (LOA #321) (Library of America) *




  








In a deluxe collector’s edition, four classic science fiction novels from the genre’s most transformative decade—including the landmark Flowers for Algernon

This volume, the first of a two-volume set gathering the best American science fiction from the tumultuous 1960s, opens with Poul Anderson’s immensely popular The High Crusade, in which aliens planning to conquer Earth land in Lincolnshire during the Hundred Years’ War.

In Clifford Simak’s Hugo Award-winning Way Station, Enoch Wallace is a spry 124-year-old Civil War veteran whose lifelong job monitoring the intergalactic pit stop inside his home is largely uneventful—until a CIA agent shows up and Cold War hostilities threaten the peaceful harmony of the Galactic confederation.

Daniel Keyes’s beloved Flowers for Algernon—winner of the Nebula Award and adapted as the Academy Award-winning movie Charly—is told through the journal entries of Charlie Gordon, a young man with severe learning disabilities who is the test subject for surgery to improve his intelligence.

And in the postapocalyptic earthscape of Roger Zelazny’s Hugo Award-winning . . . And Call Me Conrad(also published as This Immortal) Conrad Nomikos reluctantly accepts the responsibility of showing the planet to the governing extraterrestrials’ representative and protecting him from rebellious remnants of the human race. Using early manuscripts and original setting copy, this Library of America volume restores the novel to a version that most closely approximates Zelazny’s original text.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*What Remains - Complete Series Box Set *




  








Get the entire four-book What Remains Series now in one complete edition.

What will you do when the sickness comes knocking?

Kit Easton had struggled her entire life. Things couldn’t possibly have gotten any worse for her… until the day they did. Her mother was dying, her husband had long ago become the enemy, they were down to their last dime, and her daughter had distanced herself to avoid everyone and everything.

When Kit’s sister takes their mother to New York for what is supposed to be a revolutionary, life-saving cure, a disaster no one could have predicted strikes. But it isn’t just Kit’s family that is affected, it rocks the entire world.

Now, with nothing but the help of a neighbor she barely knows, Kit must venture out into the dangerous new world in search of her family. Will she be able to find them before it’s too late?

Don't miss this thrilling, edge-of-your-seat apocalyptic series. What do realistic, ordinary characters do when faced with the terrors of the end of the world?
The What Remains Series
Book One - Sickness
Book Two - Outpost
Book Three - Infected
Book Four - Evasion


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*One's Aspect to the Sun (Nearspace Book 1) *




  








Captain Luta Paixon of the far trader Tane Ikai needs to know why she looks like a woman in her thirties–even though she’s actually eighty-four. She isn’t the only one desperate for that information.

The explanation might lie with her geneticist mother, who disappeared over sixty years ago, but even if her mother is still alive, it’s proving to be no small task to track her down in the vast, wormhole-ridden expanse of Nearspace. With the ruthless PrimeCorp bent on obtaining Luta’s DNA at any cost, her ninety-year-old husband asking for one last favor, and her estranged daughter locking horns with her at every turn, Luta’s search for answers will take her to the furthest reaches of space–and deep inside her own heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dark Beneath the Moon (Nearspace Book 2) *




  







Luta Paixon has plenty of trouble on the Tane Ikai, with relationships in flux and the sticky problem of two captains on one ship. But when an alien artifact, the remnant of a long-ago war, shows up on the other side of a newly-discovered wormhole, the crew also find themselves pressed into the service of the Nearspace Protectorate. The Tane Ikai‘s task: covertly deliver an alien historian to the site to decipher its meaning—and possible threat.

Jahelia Sord is a woman with a grudge against the world, and against Luta Paixon and her family in particular. She has her own secrets to guard, and an alliance with the notorious PrimeCorp—one she’ll keep only as long as it suits her own hunt for vengeance. When a mysterious attack leaves them stranded in an uncharted new system, Luta, her crew, and Jahelia must try to put their differences aside and decide who to trust, while they uncover a shocking truth about the Chron war and what their old enemies are so afraid of…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lake Success: A Novel *




  








“Spectacular.”—NPR • “Uproariously funny.”—The Boston Globe • “An artistic triumph.”—San Francisco Chronicle • “A novel in which comedy and pathos are exquisitely balanced.”—The Washington Post • “Shteyngart’s best book.”—The Seattle Times

The bestselling author of Super Sad True Love Story returns with a biting, brilliant, emotionally resonant novel very much of our times.

NAMED ONE OF THE TEN BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY SAN FRANCISCO CHRONICLE AND MAUREEN CORRIGAN, NPR’S FRESH AIR AND NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The New York Times Book Review • NPR • The Washington Post • O: The Oprah Magazine • Mother Jones • Glamour • Library Journal • Kirkus Reviews • Newsday • Pamela Paul, KQED • Financial Times • The Globe and Mail

Narcissistic, hilariously self-deluded, and divorced from the real world as most of us know it, hedge-fund manager Barry Cohen oversees $2.4 billion in assets. Deeply stressed by an SEC investigation and by his three-year-old son’s diagnosis of autism, he flees New York on a Greyhound bus in search of a simpler, more romantic life with his old college sweetheart. Meanwhile, his super-smart wife, Seema—a driven first-generation American who craved the picture-perfect life that comes with wealth—has her own demons to face. How these two flawed characters navigate the Shteyngartian chaos of their own making is at the heart of this piercing exploration, a poignant tale of familial longing and an unsentimental ode to America.

LONGLISTED FOR THE CARNEGIE MEDAL FOR EXCELLENCE IN FICTION


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sh*t My Dad Says *




  








“This book is ridiculously hilarious, and makes my father look like a normal member of society.”
—Chelsea Handler

“Read this unless you’re allergic to laughing.”
—Kristen Bell

“If you’re wondering if there is a real man behind the quotes on Twitter, the answer is a definite and laugh-out-loud yes.”
—Christian Lander, New York Times bestselling author of Stuff White People Like

Tuesdays with Morrie meets F My Life in this hilarious book about a son’s relationship with his foul-mouthed father by the 29-year-old comedy writer who created the massively popular Twitter feed of the same name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Cubes and Punishment: A Dilbert Book *




  








My cube is sucking the life force out of me." --Dilbert

In Cubes and Punishment: A Dilbert Book, Dilbert sardonically skewers the Dostoevskian sense of despair and anxiety that corporate life breeds. And nowhere is this sense more alive than in the desolation of the cubicle. In Dilbert's world, cubicle dwellers are relegated to everything from the half-size intern cubicle to the patented head cubicle and are even sentenced to adopt and decorate empty cubicles.

* Dilbert continues to be the voice for the embattled cubicle-dwelling Everyman. With best-friend Dogbert, and a veritable who's who in accompanying office characters ranging from the Boss and Wally to Alice and Catbert, Dilbert offers a welcome dose of laughter in response to the inanity of corporate culture and middle-management mores.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dilbert - A Treasury Of Sunday Strips: Version 00: A Dilbert Book*




  








Everyone who's in business, works for a business, or even just gives others the business is amazed: Scott Adams never lacks for yet another way to lampoon the corporate world. It's not that Adams is anti-business. He's more anti-bad boss than anything. But poor management practices, the effects of bad decisions, and what it all means for the average worker add up to more comedic material than even the man who created Dilbert can tame.

Since Dilbert was first syndicated in 1989, Adams has built a following that would be the envy of any corporate sales and marketing team. His work not only generates howls from readers as they rush to plaster it on lunch-room refrigerators and scan it into interoffice e-mails, it has those same fans reading about "their" workplaces every Sunday in a multiple-panel, color format. And that's what this treasury, The Collected Dilbert Sundays, provides. This collection offers yet another glimpse into the zany life of Dilbert, Dogbert, Ratbert, and the rest of the crazy cube crew through the masterpiece Sunday comics. Here's even more of the great Adams's irony, sarcasm, and satire that so many have come to depend upon to cope with the corporate workplace. The Collected Dilbert Sundays humorously continues the tradition of poking fun at the world of business from which we all seek to temporarily escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Positive Attitude: A Dilbert Collection *




  








Today I had a choice of doing something important that no one would ever realize . . . or doing something that would look like an accomplishment. So I attended meetings until I could no longer appreciate the difference." -Dilbert


* Dilbert appears in 2,500 newspapers in 65 countries and is translated into 19 languages for more than 150 million fans.

Proving that corporate CEOs are indeed clueless, that PowerPoint presentations are at best perfunctory, and that the Office Nemesis is an omnipresent force to be reckoned with, Dilbert creator Scott Adams offers his 29th comic compilation all in four-color-collecting all cartoons published from June 19, 2006, through March 31, 2007.



* Dilbert continues to be the voice for the embattled cubicle-dwelling Everyman. With best-friend Dogbert, and a veritable who's who in accompanying office characters ranging from the Boss and Wally to Alice and Catbert, Dilbert offers a reflective critique of corporate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Try Rebooting Yourself: A Dilbert Book *




  








It's an embarrassment of riches. I feel like an undertaker who just heard about a bus accident. It's tragic, but good for business."

Maybe, just maybe, the reason Scott Adams is able to so completely and utterly skewer the absurdities of the modern workplace is that deep down he really enjoyed his many years as a cubicle dweller. Perhaps his comic strip Dilbert is nothing more than a cleverly disguised 17-year-long love letter to corporate America.

And maybe, just maybe, monkeys will fly out of Donald Trump's butt.

In Try Rebooting Yourself, AMP's 28th Dilbert collection, the world's most dysfunctional office family is back and doing what it does best. Wally adroitly steers clear of new assignments-and perfects his "work grimace." The Pointy-Haired Boss (PHB) thinks of new ways to demoralize and disenfranchise his employees. (As part of a new strategy to make the pension plan solvent, he reminds employees "Smoking is cool.") Dogbert continues his lucrative consulting business. And Dilbert, alas, he soldiers and smolders on, searching for intelligent life in the corporate universe-and maybe, just maybe, a little action. (Fat chance.)

This time out, the gang is joined by a host of odd (but strangely familiar) guest characters including the clueless Hammerhead Bob, and Petricia, the PHB's fawning but ferocious sycophant. All office workers may now nod knowingly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What Would Wally Do?: A Dilbert Book*




  








What would the world of work be like without Dilbert? Downright insufferable!

When it became syndicated in 1989, Dilbert struck a nerve with workers everywhere. Through its frames they saw life on the job as they knew it, with all the absurdity, craziness, and dry humor that underlies any living, breathing organization. The fact that the strip focused on a hapless engineer and his cynical dog just made it all the more funny.

Now work life seems downright unimaginable without Dilbert and Dogbert's take on everything from management ill-practices to nonperformance reviews. What Would Wally Do?, delivers that same combination of pain and humor that readers count on. This collection especially highlights Wally, Dilbert's colleague, fellow engineer, foil, and fool.

Wally's that short quirky guy with little hair, plenty of horn-rimmed frames, and almost zero work ethic. After all, who's got time for a job, thinks the self-proclaimed "Lord Wally the Puppet Master," when you're busy surviving the "Mobility Pool," turning your cubicle into a tourist attraction called "Sticky-Note City," and selecting a mail-order bride from Elbonia? Weasel-Boy makes a point of highlighting his poor performance and lack of respect . . .and usually gets another raise for his efforts. Such is life in Dilbert and Wally's world. Such are the laughs in What Would Wally Do?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Eagerly Awaiting Your Irrational Response (Dilbert Book 48 )*


  








In the newest Dilbert collection, award-winning cartoonist Scott Adams turns passive-aggressive corporate communication into comic strip gold.

The office culture in Dilbert abounds with hazards, from risky re-orgs and ergonomic ball chair disasters to Wally’s flying toenail clippings. After a colleague suggests planning a huddle to ideate around an opportunity, Dilbert suffers an acute bout of jargon poisoning. It’s all part of the delightful drudgery of Eagerly Awaiting Your Irrational Response.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I'm No Scientist, But I Think Feng Shui Is Part of the Answer: A Dilbert Book *




  








What do the arts of yoga, feng shui, and Irish dance have in common?

They can’t save you from a gnawing dissatisfaction with your job. Luckily, our favorite office cog has a few tricks up his sleeve. Armed with a wearable brain stimulator and ingestible nanorobots, Dilbert discovers how to outpace stress, boredom, and sitting-induced early death. He may be a cyborg with a fake personality, but meetings are more tolerable than ever


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lost Children Archive: A novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES 10 BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR • “An epic road trip [that also] captures the unruly intimacies of marriage and parenthood ... This is a novel that daylights our common humanity, and challenges us to reconcile our differences.” —The Washington Post

In Valeria Luiselli’s fiercely imaginative follow-up to the American Book Award-winning Tell Me How It Ends, an artist couple set out with their two children on a road trip from New York to Arizona in the heat of summer. As the family travels west, the bonds between them begin to fray: a fracture is growing between the parents, one the children can almost feel beneath their feet.

Through ephemera such as songs, maps and a Polaroid camera, the children try to make sense of both their family’s crisis and the larger one engulfing the news: the stories of thousands of kids trying to cross the southwestern border into the United States but getting detained—or lost in the desert along the way.

A breath-taking feat of literary virtuosity, Lost Children Archive is timely, compassionate, subtly hilarious, and formally inventive—a powerful, urgent story about what it is to be human in an inhuman world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Doctor Zhivago (Vintage International) *




  







First published in Italy in 1957 amid international controversy, Doctor Zhivago is the story of the life and loves of a poet/physician during the turmoil of the Russian Revolution. Taking his family from Moscow to what he hopes will be shelter in the Ural Mountains, Zhivago finds himself instead embroiled in the battle between the Whites and the Reds. Set against this backdrop of cruelty and strife is Zhivago's love for the tender and beautiful Lara, the very embodiment of the pain and chaos of those cataclysmic times. Pevear and Volokhonsky masterfully restore the spirit of Pasternak's original—his style, rhythms, voicings, and tone—in this beautiful translation of a classic of world literature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah *




  








In the cloud-washed airspace between the cornfields of Illinois and blue infinity, a man puts his faith in the propeller of his biplane. For disillusioned writer and itinerant barnstormer Richard Bach, belief is as real as a full tank of gas and sparks firing in the cylinders...until he meets Donald Shimoda--former mechanic and self-described messiah who can make wrenches fly and Richard's imagination soar....

In Illusions, the unforgettable follow-up to his phenomenal bestseller Jonathan Livingston Seagull, Richard Bach takes to the air to discover the ageless truths that give our souls wings: that people don't need airplanes to soar...that even the darkest clouds have meaning once we lift ourselves above them... and that messiahs can be found in the unlikeliest places--like hay fields, one-traffic-light midwestern towns, and most of all, deep within ourselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Journals of May Sarton Volume One: Journal of a Solitude, Plant Dreaming Deep, and Recovering*




  








Now in one volume: Three exquisite meditations on nature, healing, and the pleasures of the solitary life from a New York Times–bestselling author.

In a long life spent recording her personal observations, poet, novelist, and memoirist May Sarton redefined the journal as a literary form. This extraordinary volume collects three of her most beloved works.

Journal of a Solitude: Sarton’s bestselling memoir chronicles a solitary year spent at the house she bought and renovated in the quiet village of Nelson, New Hampshire. Her revealing insights are a moving and profound reflection on creativity, oneness with nature, and the courage it takes to be alone.

Plant Dreaming Deep: Sarton’s intensely personal account of how she transformed a dilapidated eighteenth-century farmhouse into a home is a loving, beautifully crafted memoir illuminated by themes of friendship, love, nature, and the struggles of the creative life.

Recovering: In this affecting diary of one year’s hardships and healing, Sarton focuses on her sixty-sixth year, which was marked by the turmoil of a mastectomy, the end of a treasured relationship, and the loneliness that visits a life of chosen solitude.

By turns uplifting, cathartic, and revelatory, Sarton’s journals still strike a chord in the hearts of contemporary readers. Through them, in the words of the Los Angeles Times, “we are able to see our own experiences reflected in hers and we are enriched.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Medicine Book: Big Ideas Simply Explained *




  








An accessible guide to more than 90 of the most important and groundbreaking milestones in the history of medicine, and the people behind them.

How are illnesses diagnosed? What is cancer? Why are some pandemics so deadly?

This ebook explores big questions like these, explaining the breakthroughs and discoveries that have shaped our modern-day understanding of medicine and helped us protect and promote our health. Written in plain English, The Medicine Book cuts through the jargon and is packed with pithy explanations of the most important milestones in medical history, with step-by-step diagrams and witty illustrations that untangle knotty concepts.

From ancient medical practices, such as herbal medications and balancing the humours, through groundbreaking work including Jenner's experiments with cowpox, which laid the basis for vaccination, The Medicine Book offers an engaging overview of medical history across the world all the way into the 21st century with gene manipulation, immunotherapy, and robotics and telesurgery. Covering the role that therapies and drugs have played in the human quest to treat and prevent disease, the establishment of hospitals and later international medical bodies, like the WHO, and medical science's response to new challenges, such as accelerated antibiotic resistance and COVID-19, The Medicine Book explains the stories behind each milestone development.

Continuing the "Big Ideas" series' trademark combination of authoritative, informative text, and bold graphics, The Medicine Book uses an innovative visual approach to make the subject accessible to everyone, whether you're a student of medicine or science, a medical professional, or an armchair expert.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Deeds of the Disturber (Amelia Peabody Book 5) *




  








An Egyptologist investigates a death at the British Museum in a “charming” Victorian mystery by the New York Times–bestselling author of The Painted Queen (The Denver Post).

Back in London after an archaeological dig, adventurous sleuth Amelia Peabody—“rather like Indiana Jones, Sherlock Holmes and Miss Marple all rolled into one”—discovers that a night watchman at the museum has perished in the shadow of a mummy case (The Washington Post Book World).

There are murmurings about an ancient curse, but a skeptical Amelia is determined to find an all-too-human killer. Soon, she’s balancing family demands, including the troubles of her precocious son, Ramses (aka Walter), with not just one unsolved crime, but two . . .

From a recipient of multiple honors including the Mystery Writers of America’s Grand Master Award, this murder mystery set in Victorian-era England is a witty, rollicking, and “deeply satisfying” romp (Entertainment Weekly) in a “jewel of a series” (The New York Times Book Review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Thursday the Rabbi Walked Out (The Rabbi Small Mysteries) *




  








New York Times Bestseller: An anti-Semitic millionaire is murdered, and Rabbi Small must defend his congregants from false accusations . . .

Barnard’s Crossing, Massachusetts, is thriving. Every year, more young couples move to this cozy New England village to raise their families, and many of them join Rabbi David Small’s synagogue. But the town is jolted out of domestic tranquility when Ellsworth Jordon, the town selectman, is murdered. An outspoken anti-Semite, and one of the town’s richest and most powerful men, it seems like everyone had a reason to dislike Jordan. When he’s murdered, not even the rabbi is surprised.

Police suspicion falls on several upstanding members of the synagogue, so Rabbi Small endeavors to clear them the way only he can—with God at his back and the Talmud in hand. Surprises lurk at every turn as the rabbi narrows down the long list of suspects to find the killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How to Solve a Murder: True Stories from a Life in Forensic Medicine, With a Foreword by Dr Richard Shepherd*




  








As gripping as it is gruesome, How to Solve a Murder is a fascinating insight into the career of a forensic scientist told by experts in the field. Includes a foreword from Dr Richard Shepherd, bestselling author of Unnatural Causes.

FRACTURED SKULLS. GAS MASKS. BRAIN BUCKETS. VATS OF ACID. PICKLED BODY PARTS.

Not the usual tools of trade, but for Chief Forensic Medical Scientist Derek and Forensic Secretary Pauline they were just part of a normal day in the office inside the world-famous Department of Forensic Medicine at Guy’s Hospital in London.

Derek has played a pivotal role in investigating some of the UK’s most high-profile mass disasters and murder cases. Derek’s innovative work on murder cases, in particular, has seen him credited as a pioneer of forensic medical science, after developing ground-breaking techniques that make it easier to secure a conviction and also identify a serial killer.

Warmly recalled and brilliantly told, these intriguing revelations will open your eyes to the dark world inhabited by those who investigate death and murder (typically most horrid), and unveil the secrets of how each case is solved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*You Belong to Me *




  








When Faith Collins discovers that she is pregnant shortly after her divorce, the news comes as a surprise. Desperate to start a new life and escape her heartbreak, Faith, an artist by profession, buys a rundown house on an island off the coast of Dorset.

When Faith is approached by Cecily Joscelyne, a famous interior designer, to provide a set of paintings for a client, it seems that her life is finally getting back on track.

But Cecily, or Joz as she is known, is secretly battling her own demons: mentally abused by her stepfather, Randolf, and hopelessly besotted by her brother, Thomas, she is close to a complete breakdown. Joz believes that if she can just find a retreat on the island that she and Thomas used to imagine as children, everything will be perfect. But there is one thing standing in the way of her plan: Faith Collins.

Faith’s house is the sanctuary Joz longs for – and one that she will do anything to get. With Joz prepared to go to extreme lengths to get what she wants, will Faith escape unscathed? A chilling tale of violent obsession, You Belong to Me is a riveting psychological thriller that explores the depths of the human psyche and the devastating consequences of one woman’s obsessive pursuit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Memory Wood: the chilling, bestselling Richard & Judy book club pick – this year’s must-read thriller*




  








Elijah has lived in the Memory Wood for as long as he can remember. It's the only home he's ever known.

Elissa has only just arrived. And she'll do everything she can to escape.

When Elijah stumbles across thirteen-year-old Elissa, in the woods where her abductor is hiding her, he refuses to alert the police. Because in his twelve years, Elijah has never had a proper friend. And he doesn't want Elissa to leave.

Not only that, Elijah knows how this can end. After all, Elissa isn't the first girl he's found inside the Memory Wood.

As her abductor's behaviour grows more erratic, chess prodigy Elissa realises that outwitting strange, lonely Elijah is her only hope of survival. Their cat-and-mouse game of deception and betrayal will determine both their fates, and whether either of them will ever leave the Memory Wood . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Justice Burning (Darren Street Book 2) *




  








A Wall Street Journal bestseller.

Former defense attorney Darren Street is desperately trying to put his life back together after spending two years in a maximum-security prison for a murder he didn’t commit. He’s rebuilding his law practice, reconnecting with his son, and falling more deeply in love with his girlfriend, fellow attorney Grace Alexander. But the past casts a long shadow, and for Street, there’s no outrunning it.

Tormented by nightmares and violent mood swings, Street is seeking treatment for PTSD when a new trauma shakes his world: his mother is killed in an explosion, but the police believe Street was the intended target. Payback from an old enemy, or the calling card of a deadly new foe? Whoever’s behind it, Street begins to lose his grip on reality and decides to take matters in his own hands. And the law won’t stop him from revenge. Justice has a new name: Darren Street.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mac Travis Adventures Box Set (Books 1 - 3): Action and Adventure in the Florida Keys *




  







Three books from bestselling author Steven Becker

Wood’s Reef

It's easy to become invisible in the Florida Keys. Mac Travis was doing his best to keep a low profile: diving, fishing, and enough salvage work to pay his bills. It's a good life until he discovers something while spearfishing that could change the pristine Keys forever. His drunken crewman soon lets out the secret and his life is instantly changed. A corrupt presidential candidate will do whatever it takes to hide his secret. An exiled coke dealing terrorist sees this as his opportunity to redeem himself. A local con man loyal only to himself is looking for a quick payoff. When Mac's friend and mentor is injured, his estranged daughter reluctantly comes to his aid. The two soon put aside their differences and join forces to bury the secret where it won't be found.

Wood’s Wall

Mac Travis is laying low: Fishing, Diving and doing enough salvage work to pay his bills until three fishermen trolling the Gulf Stream discover a square grouper. Besides the drugs, the package contains a secret that changes their lives and jeopardizes the very existence of the Keys. When his wayward deckhand brings him part of the package, he and his girlfriend Mel, are drawn into the chase that has dire consequences for the Keys.

Wood’s Wreck

Mac Travis is doing enough salvage work to pay his bills until he is forced to save his name and everything he owns. When a down on her luck trust fund heiress and his wayward deckhand are caught using his boat to poach lobster, both his boat and house are confiscated. The plot thickens when Mac and his girlfriend Mel, discover a connection between her non-profit’s money laundering scheme and a CIA ring smuggling baseball players from Cuba.The forces collide in this action-packed thriller box set featuring plenty of boating, SCUBA diving, fishing and flavored with a generous dose of Conch Republic counterculture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Brass Monkey (A James Acton Thriller, Book #2) (James Acton Thrillers) *




  








** FROM USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY **

WILL A FORGOTTEN WEAPON AND AN UNCONTROLLABLE HATE UNLEASH THE ULTIMATE WAR?

A nuclear missile, lost during the Cold War, is now in play—the most public spy swap in history, with a gorgeous agent at the center of international attention, triggers the endgame of a corrupt Soviet colonel's 25-year plan. Pursued across the globe by the Russian authorities, including a brutal Spetsnaz unit, those involved will stop at nothing to deliver their weapon and ensure their payday, regardless of the terrifying consequences.

When Laura Palmer confronts a UNICEF group for trespassing on her Egyptian archaeological dig site, she unwittingly stumbles upon the ultimate weapons deal, and becomes entangled in an international conspiracy that sends her lover, Archaeology Professor James Acton, racing to Egypt with the most unlikely of allies, not only to rescue her, but to prevent the start of a holy war that could result in Islam and Christianity wiping each other out.

If you enjoy action-packed thrillers, then don’t miss Brass Monkey, a novel international in scope, certain to offend some, and stimulate debate in others. Brass Monkey, from USA Today and million copy bestselling author J. Robert Kennedy, pulls no punches in confronting the conflict between two of the world's most powerful, and divergent, religions, and the terrifying possibilities the future may hold if left unchecked.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Destroyed (A Jonathan Quinn Novel Book 5) *




  








Over 1,000 ★★★★★ Five Star Reviews on Goodreads and Amazon

“Battles is a master storyteller.” —NEW YORK TIMES bestselling author, Sheldon Siegel

From Barry Award winning and USA TODAY bestselling author Brett Battles comes THE DESTROYED, the gripping fifth thriller in the bestselling Jonathan Quinn series.

Mila Voss is dead.

That’s what the team hired to terminate her had reported six years ago, and that’s how her file had been marked.

So why did she suddenly show up on a hotel’s security camera in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania? Those who’d paid for her elimination are more than a little curious.

One person should know what happened, one of the best cleaners in the business, the man who’d been tasked with the disposal of her body—Jonathan Quinn.

Only problem is, Quinn isn’t exactly easy to get ahold of, and he may not be willing to share the answer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Collected (A Jonathan Quinn Novel Book 6) *




  








Over 1,000 ★★★★★ Five Star Reviews on Goodreads and Amazon

“Battles is a master storyteller.” —NEW YORK TIMES bestselling author, Sheldon Siegel

From Barry Award winning and USA TODAY bestselling author Brett Battles comes THE COLLECTED, the electrifying sixth thriller in the bestselling Jonathan Quinn series.

A cleaner’s tasks are simple: get rid of the body so that it will never be found, and make the scene of the kill look like nothing happened.

Rule Number One: Don’t get caught.

With Jonathan Quinn’s career in question, his apprentice Nate has successfully taken on the role of full-fledged cleaner, using Quinn’s name to keep the business working seamlessly in case his boss decides to return.

But Nate’s latest job is not what it seems, and he finds himself on the wrong side of a trap.

With Nate suddenly missing, Quinn and his partner Orlando set out to find him, and learn the reasons for Nate’s disappearance are more atrocious than they anticipated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Something Deeply Hidden: Quantum Worlds and the Emergence of Spacetime *




  








INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
A Science News favorite science book of 2019

As you read these words, copies of you are being created.

Sean Carroll, theoretical physicist and one of this world’s most celebrated writers on science, rewrites the history of 20th century physics. Already hailed as a masterpiece, Something Deeply Hidden shows for the first time that facing up to the essential puzzle of quantum mechanics utterly transforms how we think about space and time. His reconciling of quantum mechanics with Einstein’s theory of relativity changes, well, everything.

Most physicists haven’t even recognized the uncomfortable truth: physics has been in crisis since 1927. Quantum mechanics has always had obvious gaps—which have come to be simply ignored. Science popularizers keep telling us how weird it is, how impossible it is to understand. Academics discourage students from working on the "dead end" of quantum foundations. Putting his professional reputation on the line with this audacious yet entirely reasonable book, Carroll says that the crisis can now come to an end. We just have to accept that there is more than one of us in the universe. There are many, many Sean Carrolls. Many of every one of us.

Copies of you are generated thousands of times per second. The Many Worlds Theory of quantum behavior says that every time there is a quantum event, a world splits off with everything in it the same, except in that other world the quantum event didn't happen. Step-by-step in Carroll's uniquely lucid way, he tackles the major objections to this otherworldly revelation until his case is inescapably established.

Rarely does a book so fully reorganize how we think about our place in the universe. We are on the threshold of a new understanding—of where we are in the cosmos, and what we are made of.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Presidents: Every Question Answered*




  








From George Washington to Donald Trump, an entertaining and educational overview of the chief executives of the United States.

The highest office of our country has been a challenging one to occupy, from the days of a newly founded nation to the global power seat it has become. Presidents: Every Question Answered reviews our leaders’ time in office and how their distinct characteristics became evident in the laws and improvements (or regressions) made during their terms. Biographical facts, historical records, and the administrative personnel that shared each president’s days are contained in these pages. Whether you’re a history major looking for extra credit, or just curious to know more about the United States, this book will give you insight and answers to your questions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Storm in Flanders: The Ypres Salient, 1914–1918: Tragedy and Triumph on the Western Front *




  








From the Pulitzer Prize–nominated author of Forrest Gump: “A fascinating, evenhanded, page-turning account” of Ypres’s pivotal WWI battles (San Francisco Chronicle).

The Ypres Salient in Belgian Flanders was the most notorious and dreaded territory in all of World War I—possibly of any war in history. After Germany’s failed attempt to capture Britain’s critical ports along the English Channel, a bloody stalemate ensued in this pastoral area no larger than the island of Manhattan. Ypres became a place of horror, heroism, and terrifying new tactics and technologies: poison gas, tanks, mines, air strikes, and the unspeakable misery of trench warfare.

Drawing on the journals of the men and women who were there, Winston Groom has penned a drama of politics, strategy, the human heart, and the struggle for victory against all odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*American Samurais - Wwii Camps: From Usa Concentration Camps to the Nazi Death Camps in Europe*




  







This book published first under Dachau, Holocaust and US Samurais was made to keep alive this page of inhumanity of the History of the World that should not be forgotten and may interest those who lived through the tragedy and their descent or those who are interested in WWII real history. Without concessions American Samurais WWII Camps is not only informative but is also a memoriam for those who suffered, lived, and died under the Nazi regime.

American Samurais WWII Camps recalls the horrors of the Holocaust focusing specifically on the Dachau Camp, the first built by the Nazis in 1933. The prologue gives a general overview of the events surrounding the World War II. Next are the basic information about the camp itself with its layout and the different staffs who ran Dachau. The readers will find documentation of the rules of the camp with firsthand accounts of what happened to some of the prisoners. The Author is not afraid to speak of the atrocities committed by the Nazis. Disease, torture and death are rampant in the chilling pictures of the death chambers, ovens, and torture devices which lend credence of what was written concerning the unspeakable treatment of the Dachau inmates.


The day life and the working conditions in the camp and in the commandos are described without fear. Then come the last days of Dachau and how the International Liberation Committee was formed and its key role in the liberation. A chapter is devoted to the infamous death march during which the prisoners unable to walk were either shot or torn apart by the S.S. dogs. Then for the first time, the role played by very special liberators coming from 10 Concentration Camps in the USA: The American Samurais of the 522nd Field Artillery and the story of the liberation of the camp. But the story of Dachau alone wont tell the reality of the Holocaust. Next is the account of the Final Solution of the Jewish Problem with its horrible statistics. Aided by many personal quotes of Holocaust survivors and hundred of pictures, the terror of the Final Solution seems to have been meticulously documented, To be complete, the story ended with the survivors of the Holocaust, the Righteous Among the Nations (The non-Jews who saved the Jewish people) and for the first time the Visas for Life, story of the diplomats who saved Jews during World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Red Army Tank Commander: At War in a T-34 on the Eastern Front *




  







What was it like to command a T-34 tank on the Eastern Front during the Second World War? How were tank operations organized and carried out, what was the actual experience of combat, and what were the qualities that made the difference between success and failure - and what were the chances of survival? Vasiliy Pavlovich Bryukhovs vivid, detailed and gripping memoir of his wartime service gives a fascinating and authentic insight into these questions. Also it provides an accurate, unsentimental record of the day-to-day life of a tankman whose unit fought in the forefront of the Red Army throughout the conflict across the western Soviet Union and into eastern Europe. His first-hand eyewitness account is a memorable personal story, and it gives a powerful insight into the reality of tank warfare seventy years ago.

Vasiliy Pavlovich Bryukhov was born in 1924 in Osa, In April 1943, after graduation from tank school, he was given command of a T-34 tank, and he took part in the Battle of Kursk. He served continuously until the end of the war, fighting through Ukraine, Moldavia, Romania and Hungary to Austria. In one action his crew destroyed nine German panzers and in another he led the vanguard of his tank brigade through German lines to capture bridges and cut off the German retreat. In 1944 he was promoted to battalion commander. For his actions at the end of 1944 and 1945 he was nominated for the title Hero of the Soviet Union, but this nomination was not fulfilled until 1995 when he was given the title of a Hero of the Russian Federation for the courage and gallantry he displayed in battle during the Great Patriotic War .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Americans from Normandy to the German Border: August to mid-December 1944 (Images of War)*




  








Rare World War II photographs detailing the massive American contribution to the 1944 campaign in northwest Europe from August to mid-December.

Following the dramatic breakout from the Normandy bridgehead, events moved fast with the liberation of Paris quickly following and the Allies closed in on the German border.

But the apparent collapse of the Nazis was illusory. As lines of communication lengthened and German resistance stiffened, the Allied High Command was divided on the right strategy. The ill-fated Operation Market Garden brought home the reality that the war would continue into 1945. The Siegfried Line was penetrated, and Aachen fell. But the American First Army suffered heavy casualties in the Hurtgen Forest. As winter set in, the third Army crossed the Moselle River and into the Saar. The stage was set for the costliest battle in American history—The Bulge, to be covered in the third and final volume of this trilogy.

With his superb collection of images and grasp of the historic significance of the actions so graphically described, Brooke Blades’s latest book will be appreciated by all with an interest in the final stages of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Americans from the Ardennes to VE Day (Images of War) *




  








A World War II pictorial history with over 250 rare photos showing the contribution of U.S. forces in northwest Europe from December 1944 to May 1945.

Launched in December 1944, the Nazis’ Ardennes offensive, known as the Battle of the Bulge, was one of the most dangerous periods of the war. During six weeks of desperate fighting, more U.S. soldiers were killed, wounded, or reported missing than in any battle in American history.

The Rhine was crossed in March 1945, first by the seizure of the railway bridge at Remagen and then by the combined American, British, and Canadian ground and airborne operation codenamed Varsity. In the closing stages of the war, the western allies pushed remorselessly in the heart of Germany. Shocking evidence of Nazi atrocities was uncovered.

Berlin fell to the Russians in early May, and the Allies met up on the River Elbe. In the chaos that followed, Germany was divided into four zones of occupation. The immediate tasks were ensuring the survival of the civilian population, establishing law and order, and the capture of war criminals.

In true Images of War style, this book graphically describes the magnificent role played by U.S. forces under General Eisenhower’s overall command.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Berlin Raids: The Bomber Battle, Winter 1943–1944 *




  








A “meticulously documented” account that covers the RAF’s controversial attempt to end World War II by the aerial bombing of Berlin (Kirkus Reviews).

The Battle of Berlin was the longest and most sustained bombing offensive against one target in the Second World War. Bomber Command Commander-in-Chief, Sir Arthur Harris, hoped to wreak Berlin from end to end and produce a state of devastation in which German surrender was inevitable. He dispatched nineteen major raids between August 1943 and March 1944—more than ten thousand aircraft sorties dropped over thirty thousand tons of bombs on Berlin. It was the RAF’s supreme effort to end the war by aerial bombing. But Berlin was not destroyed and the RAF lost more than six hundred aircraft and their crews. The controversy over whether the Battle of Berlin was a success or failure has continued ever since.

Martin Middlebrook brings to this subject considerable experience as a military historian. In preparing his material he collected documents from both sides (many of the German ones never before used); he has also interviewed and corresponded with over four hundred of the people involved in the battle and has made trips to Germany to interview the people of Berlin and Luftwaffe aircrews. He has achieved the difficult task of bringing together both sides of the Battle of Berlin—the bombing force and the people on the ground—to tell a coherent, single story.

“His straightforward narrative covers the 19 major raids, with a detailed description of three in particular, and includes recollections by British and German airmen as well as German civilians who weathered the storm.” —Publishers Weekly


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*On to Rome: Anzio and Victory at Cassino, 1944 (Images of War) *




  







Early in 1944 the Allied advance was halted by the German defence of the Gustav Line. Even with the deployment of Eighth Army reinforcements from the Adriatic, every effort to capture Monte Cassino failed.Fifth Armys VI Corps amphibious landing at Anzio in January, while initially successful stalled in the face of formidable German counter-attacks and the beach-head was effectively besieged.The stalemate at Anzio and along the Gustav Line was finally broken in mid May by the Allied Spring offensive. After bitter fighting and the total destruction of the famous Benedictine Abbey, the Germans began their withdrawal towards Rome. Days later the reinforced VI Corps broke out of the Anzio bridgehead and linked up with Fifth Army units on 25 May. But by evading the Allied attempt to trap them south of Rome and despite Rome being occupied by the Allies in early June the bulk of the German 14th Army lived to fight another day. The Italian campaign had another nine costly months to run.This superbly researched account traces the course of the bitterly fought battles between January and June 1944 in words and images.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Victory in Europe: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  








A pictorial history of the Allied campaigns in the final months before the end of World War II in Europe and the defeat of Nazi Germany.

Sixty years ago, the world had been at war for nearly six years. The cost in life and material terms was appalling, millions of men and women had died, families and nations destroyed, and all sides were suffering grievously in human and financial terms. The Allies were closing in on Hitler’s Germany from the East, West, and South. To historians today, the outcome was inevitable, but for those living and fighting at the time nothing could be taken for granted. This book tells in true Images of War style the story of those final months of the Second World War. Unique photography and informed captions capture the Allied campaigns in northwestern Europe and Italy culminating in the celebration of victory both at home and in theatre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Rückzug: The German Retreat from France, 1944 (Foreign Military Studies) *




  








A German historian’s account of the Nazi retreat from France in the summer of 1944: “An important book [about] a surprisingly under-examined phase of WWII” (Anthony Beevor, Wall Street Journal).

The Allied invasion of Normandy on June 6, 1944, marked a critical turning point in the European theater of World War II. The massive landing on France's coast had been meticulously planned for three years, and the Allies anticipated a quick and decisive defeat of the German forces. Many of the planners were surprised, however, by the length of time it ultimately took to defeat the Germans.

While much has been written about D-Day, very little has been written about the crucial period from August to September, immediately after the invasion. In Rückzug, Joachim Ludewig draws on military records from both sides to show that a quick defeat of the Germans was hindered by excessive caution and a lack of strategic boldness on the part of the Allies, as well as by the Germans' tactical skill and energy. This intriguing study, translated from German, not only examines a significant and often overlooked phase of the war, but also offers a valuable account of the conflict from the perspective of the German forces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*U.S.S. Seawolf: Submarine Raider of the Pacific *




  








U.S.S. Seawolf is the story of one of the Navy's most successful submarine's operating in the Pacific during World War II.

Told from the viewpoint of Chief Radioman Joseph Eckberg, The Wolf's adventures are related with a gripping realism... the heat, sweat, depth-charge attacks are all portrayed in vivid detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tank Rider: Into the Reich with the Red Army *




  








A sobering account of conflict on the Eastern Front of World War II told from the perspective of a Russian soldier.

Honest and irrepressibly frank, these are the dramatic memoirs of a Russian officer on the Eastern Front, where he played his part in a clash of titans and witnessed the shuddering collapse of the Third Reich.

The cataclysmic battle of Kursk in 1943 put an end to Hitler’s hopes of victory on the Eastern Front, and it was Evgeni Bessonov’s first battle. From then on the Germans were forced into a long, bitter retreat that ended in the ruins of Berlin in 1945. An officer in an elite guards unit of the Red Army, Bessonov rode tanks from Kursk, through a western Russia and Poland devastated by the Germans, and right into the heart of Nazi Germany.

Tank Rider is the riveting memoir of Evgeni Bessonov telling of his years of service at the vanguard of the Red Army and daily encounters with the German foe. He brings large-scale battles to life, recounts the sniping and skirmishing that tried and tested soldiers on both sides, and narrates the overwhelming tragedy and horror of apocalyptic warfare on the Eastern Front.

So much of the Soviet experience of World War II remains untold, but this memoir provides an important glimpse into some of the most decisive moments of this overlooked history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*White Water Red Hot Lead: On Board U.S. Navy Swift Boats in Vietnam*




  








A memoir of heroism, comradeship, danger, and laughter aboard a Vietnam patrol craft, as a small crew grew into a seasoned combat team. Includes photos.

During the Vietnam War, 3500 officers and men served in the Swift Boat program in a fleet of 130 boats with no armor plating. The boats patrolled the coast and rivers of South Vietnam, facing deadly combat, intense lightning firefights, storms, and many hidden dangers.

This action-packed account by the Officer in Charge of PCF 76 makes you part of the Swift Boat crew. The six-man crew of PCF 76 was made up of volunteers from all over the United States, eager to serve their country in a unique type of duty not seen since the PT boats of WWII. This inexperienced and disparate group of men would meld into a team that formed an unbreakable lifelong bond.

After training, they were plunged into a twelve-month tour of duty. Combat took place in the closest confines imaginable, where the enemy could be hidden behind a passing sand dune or a single sniper could be concealed in an onshore bunker. In many cases, the rivers became so narrow there was barely room to maneuver or turn around. The only way out might be into a deadly ambush.

This is not a Vietnam memoir filled with political discussions or apologies. It simply tells the stories of these young, valiant sailors with humor and heartfelt emotion—in a suspenseful, surprising book that pays tribute to these sailors who, upon returning home, asked little of their country and received less.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/24/22.

Currently $3.

*Team 19 in Vietnam: An Australian Soldier at War (Foreign Military Studies) *




  








An Australian Army veteran offers a rare glimpse into the multi-national operations of the Vietnam War in this vivid and thoroughly researched memoir.

In Team 19 in Vietnam, David Millie offers an insightful account of his twelve-month tour with the renowned Australian Army Training Team Vietnam in Quang Tri Province—a crucial tactical site along the demilitarized zone that was North Vietnam's gateway to the south. This firsthand narrative vividly demonstrates the importance of the region and the substantial number of forces engaged there.

Drawing from published and unpublished military documents, his personal diary, and the letters he wrote while deployed, Millie introduces readers to the daily routines, actions, and disappointments of a field staff officer. Millie also discusses his interactions with province senior advisor Colonel Harley F. Mooney and Major John Shalikashvili, who would later become chairman of the US Joint Chiefs of Staff.

Few Australian accounts of the Vietnam War exist, and Millie offers a fresh perspective on the year after the Tet offensive. He contends that responsibility for the catastrophe inflicted on Vietnamese civilians is shared by an international community that failed to act effectively in the face of a crisis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/25/22.

Currently $1.

*Wayward Galaxy *




  








The future isn't what they expected.

A company of Army Rangers are sent on an interstellar colony ship to secure a foothold on a dangerous, alien planet through violence of action. Leaving behind a warring Earth flung headfirst into a conflict of mutual assured destruction, the Rangers and the accompanying crew of first colonists are guided on a 40-year journey by an unprecedented artificial intelligence.

But when they emerge from the frigid embrace of cryosleep, they awake to a nightmare, finding themselves greeted by the same ruthless enemy that brought about the ruin of Earth. Alone on a dangerous, alien planet and with no hope of rescue or relief, the military colonists are forced to finish the war they thought they'd left behind. And in an unknown galaxy, friends and enemies alike prove to be much more than they seem.

Wayward Galaxy is an explosive military science-fiction adventure featuring defective AIs, valorous soldiers, a brilliant scientist, and gritty combat written by Jason Anspach (Associated Press best seller and cocreator of Galaxy's Edge) and J.N. Chaney (USA Today best seller and author of the Renegade series).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Magnitude: A Military Science Fiction Thriller (Multiverse Space Book One)*




  








A team of military special operators. A lost race of advanced beings. An invading swarm of land-hungry sentient robots.

An elite team of SAS special operators battle across the multiverse after a plague of land-hungry sentient robots invade today’s Earth. But, when an aircraft carrier-based counterattack goes horribly wrong, it traps the team in an alien universe with a top-secret group who’ve already saved the world twice. After discovering a dark plot that threatens humanity’s very existence, the two groups jump into action, fighting both on the surface and in orbit in a last-ditch effort to stop the enemy before time runs out.

With the fate of two Earths hanging in the balance, the combined teams must pull a lost race of advanced beings off history’s scrapheap, or humanity will join them in oblivion.

Magnitude combines sleek starships, strange aliens, and high-tech weaponry to pit heroes, zeroes, and a smart-assed battlebot against powerful enemies. Fans of Live Die Repeat, Expeditionary Force, the Bobiverse, and Dimension Space will love the thrilling action in this time-travel multiverse war epic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Moonrise (The Grand Tour) *




  








“[An] epic novel of lunar conquest” from the New York Times–bestselling and six-time Hugo Award–winning author of Mars (Orlando Sentinel).

In the twenty-first century, the world is on the brink of a scientific renaissance, about to birth a future where space has become privatized and the moon transforms into a fertile commercial ground. As former astronaut Paul Stavenger works to turn a handful of abandoned government moon shelters into a full-fledged moonbase, powerful corporate lobbies align against him. Against the neo-Luddites is Masterson Aerospace, a company funding and creating major scientific breakthroughs.

But Masterson is nearly crippled when its CEO commits suicide and his wife, Joanna, backs her lover Paul Stavenger, the former astronaut, over her mentally unbalanced son Greg in the board election that follows her husband’s death. So begins a power struggle that leads to murder and the ultimate conflict over Moonbase.

“Ben Bova is trying to make us grow up . . . There’s certainly enough techie ornamentation, both in theory and in plausible practice, to satisfy the pocket-protector crowd, but there’s also more, and better developed, conflict among characters than many folks would expect.” —The San Diego Union-Tribune


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Witch 13 *




  








On the eve of her resignation, Sheriff Sterling Marsh prepares for a bleak winter in Drybell, Connecticut, after a string of bad decisions leaves her life in shambles. Two weeks before Christmas and expecting a long night of paperwork and quiet celebration with the friends she’s grown to know and love, she’s surprised when an unnerving stranger appears in the form of a witch.

A silent, menacing figure, the witch appears to be ripped straight out of a fairy tale, complete with a tall, pointed hat, and black clothing. But when strange things begin happening all over town, Sterling begins to suspect that there may be more to the witch than meets the eye.

As she works to maintain order as the world crumbles around her, the witch’s mysterious presence throws her world into a frenzy, threatening to send the sleepy town spiraling face-first into the darkest night it’s ever seen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Malignant *




  








“I want your whole group to come closer, Detective. So you can see.”
“And if we don’t?”
“Then I execute the first ten students, and one every minute after that. I bet you run out of resolve before I run out of hostages.”
___

When armed commandos storm an elite boarding school, the police think it’s a plot for ransom, or an attempt to extort favors from the teens’ powerful parents.

"Collings skillfully manipulates language to prolong the suspense and terror" – Publishers Weekly

But the men, led by a killer who calls himself ‘‘Teacher,” have much darker plans in mind.

“Disturbing horror… intense writing that keeps you reading…” – Horror Drive-in

Teacher intends to give a lesson unlike any taught before.

“One of the best books I have read this year if not ever.” – The Avid Reader

A lesson written on flesh.

A lesson inked in blood.

“Plenty of twists and turns…” - Horror World

A lesson about monsters.

“A brutal, no holds barred story… highly recommended…” – Char’s Horror Corner

The bell has been rung, the lesson begun.

And the lesson is this:

“From the moment I began reading, I was hooked…” – Totally Addicted to Reading

The monsters are real, and to them... you are just a plaything


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*For All My Tomorrows: A Novel (Debbie Macomber Classics) *




  








A widow must decide if her heart will allow her a second chance at love in this moving novel from Debbie Macomber.

Lynn Danfort had always counted on her husband, Gary—a loving father, dedicated friend, and first-rate cop. But when Gary was killed in the line of duty, Lynn was left a widow and a single mother to two young children. Then she lost another pillar of support when Gary’s partner, Ryder Matthews, left town, unable to cope with his grief.

Now, three years later, Lynn is shocked to learn that Ryder is back, and he wants to make up for lost time. Only Ryder knows his true motivation: to capture Lynn’s heart. It won’t be easy. But Ryder has to find out whether Lynn is ready to love to again . . . or whether Gary’s memory will stand forever in his way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Being a Dad Is Weird: Lessons in Fatherhood from My Family to Yours*




  








A funny and intimate look at fatherhood from the actor and writer/director of The Boss and Tammy that combines stories about his own larger-than-life dad and how his experiences raising two daughters with his wife, Melissa McCarthy, who also penned the Foreword, are shaped by his own childhood.

Though he’s best known for his appearances in the movie Enough Said, as well as his hilarious role as Air Marshall Jon in Bridesmaids, Ben Falcone isn’t a big shot movie star director at home. There, he’s just dad. In this winning collection of stories, Ben shares his funny and poignant adventures as the husband of Melissa McCarthy, and the father of their two young daughters. He also shares tales from his own childhood in Southern Illinois, and life with his father—an outspoken, brilliant, but unconventional man with a big heart and a somewhat casual approach to employment named Steve Falcone.

Ben is just an ordinary dad who has his share of fights with other parents blocking his view with their expensive electronic devices at school performances. Navigating the complicated role of being the only male in a house full of women, he finds himself growing more and more concerned as he sounds more and more like his dad. While Steve Falcone may not have been the briefcase and gray flannel suit type, he taught Ben priceless lessons about what matters most in life. A supportive, creative, and downright funny dad, Steve made sure his sons’ lives were never dull—a sense of adventure that carries through this warm, sometimes hilarious, and poignant memoir.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*They Had a Dream: The Struggles of Four of the Most Influential Leaders of the Civil Rights Movement, from Frederick Douglass to Marcus Garvey to Martin ... X *




  








The majority of the civil rights movement in the United States occurred in three stages. The first stage began with the slaves in America fighting for their freedom. Frederick Douglass was a key player from the very beginning. Born a slave, Douglass escaped and went on to become one of the most respected abolitionist leaders.

After the Civil War, freed slaves fought to overcome the still-prevailing prejudice and persecution. During this phase, Marcus Garvey led the Back to Africa movement, promoting Black Nationalism and black pride among the newly freed people.

And in the 1960s, a strong civil rights movement branched in two different directions. The first was headed by Reverend Martin Luther King Jr., who organized a powerful nonviolent civil disobedience movement to win equal rights through integration. Following a very different path, Malcolm X sought equal rights for blacks through violent confrontation and racial separation.

Together, these four men shaped the American civil rights movement. Racism is still a very relevant problem in our country today, and to better understand where we are now and how to make progress in the future, we must first understand where we’ve come from.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Inventing the Future: Postcapitalism and a World Without Work *




  








This major new manifesto offers a “clear and compelling vision of a postcapitalist society” and shows how left-wing politics can be rebuilt for the 21st century (Mark Fisher, author of Capitalist Realism)

Neoliberalism isn’t working. Austerity is forcing millions into poverty and many more into precarious work, while the left remains trapped in stagnant political practices that offer no respite.

Inventing the Future is a bold new manifesto for life after capitalism. Against the confused understanding of our high-tech world by both the right and the left, this book claims that the emancipatory and future-oriented possibilities of our society can be reclaimed. Instead of running from a complex future, Nick Srnicek and Alex Williams demand a postcapitalist economy capable of advancing standards, liberating humanity from work and developing technologies that expand our freedoms.

This new edition includes a new chapter where they respond to their various critics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wands In A Lifetime: Spellbound Paranormal Cozy Mysteries 1-3 (Spellbound Paranormal Cozy Mystery) *




  








Welcome to Spellbound, where paranormal is the new normal.

Wands In A Lifetime includes the first 3 books in the Spellbound paranormal cozy mystery series-- 

Curse the Day (Book 1) 
The only magic Emma Hart believes in is caffeine and the power of the dryer to lose one sock per load. A public interest lawyer buried under a mound of student debt, Emma’s whole life has been one turn of bad luck after another. Her streak seems to continue when she gets lost on the way to see a client in the remote Pocono Mountains. A chance encounter with a suicidal angel lands her in Spellbound, a town where supernaturals have been cursed to remain for centuries--probably not the best time for Emma to discover that she's actually a witch. Between the recent murder of the town’s public defender, a goblin accused of theft, remedial witch classes, and the attention of one smoking hot vampire, Emma struggles to navigate this unfamiliar terrain without losing her mind...or her life. 

Doom and Broom (Book 2) 
Emma Hart hasn’t had a moment’s peace since her arrival in Spellbound. Her fear of heights hits an all-time high when she’s tasked with mastering a broomstick. It doesn’t help that Lady Weatherby seems determined to make basic witch training feel more like the magical ninja warrior championships. When a werewolf is found dead and Daniel is named as the prime suspect, Emma takes the initiative to prove that the angel’s halo is firmly intact, once again stepping on the hooves of the cranky centaur, Sheriff Hugo. The heat is on as Emma struggles to get a grip on her broomstick and identify the killer before it’s too late. 

Spell's Bells (Book 3) 
When a sleeping dwarf is found entombed in a glass coffin and remedial witch Sophie is blamed, Emma Hart must defend her friend while trying to get to the bottom of the enchantment. The investigation lands Emma smack dab in the middle of Spellbound’s dating scene, where plenty of the town’s residents are eager to make her acquaintance. Emma knows it's time to kick her witchy skills up a notch if she expects to survive Thursday night speed dating and keep sweet Sophie from a life in paranormal prison. Spell's Bells is the third book in the Spellbound paranormal cozy mystery series. 

These are full-length, humorous cozy mystery novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Depths of Deceit (A Jamie Rush Mystery Book 2) *




  








Two sisters.

One deadly secret.

No time to lose.

PI Jamie Rush has her hands full with small-time skip-tracing and surveillance jobs in Port Alene, Texas. The work is steady, though she still struggles to make ends meet. But when her partner, Cookie, brings in a low-paying and potentially time-consuming case, Jamie takes it on out of loyalty.

Cookie’s childhood friend, Renata, needs to find her younger sister, Leah. As Jamie digs into Leah’s past, it becomes clear that the missing woman’s life was shrouded in secrets, the kind that could jeopardize those involved in the case.

To complicate matters, PI Alastair Finn has returned, and he’s willing to reclaim his town by any means necessary. Jamie has never been one to retreat, and Alastair enjoys a good fight. Sparks will fly.

A missing woman. Felonies. Finn’s return. Every twist reminds Jamie that she’s still an outsider in this town. Jamie must prove herself all over again, and the stakes have never been higher.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Grilled for Murder (A Country Store Mystery Book 2) *




  








The author of Flipped for Murder serves up a culinary cozy with all “the right combos for an entertaining read”—includes recipes! (Nightstand Book Reviews).

Robbie Jordan may have had reservations about the murder victim, but she still needs to turn up the heat on a killer if she wants to keep her new restaurant open for business . . .

In the charming small town of South Lick, Indiana, Robbie has transformed a rundown country store into the runaway hit Pans ’N Pancakes. But the most popular destination for miles around can also invite trouble. Erica Shermer may be the widow of handsome local lawyer Jim Shermer’s brother, but she doesn’t appear to be in mourning. At a homecoming party held in Robbie’s store, Erica is alternately obnoxious and flirtatious—even batting her eyelashes at Jim. When Erica turns up dead in the store the next morning, apparently clobbered with cookware, the police suspect Robbie’s friend Phil, who closed up after the party. To clear Phil and calm her customers, Robbie needs to step out from behind the counter and find the real killer in short order . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*When the Grits Hit the Fan (A Country Store Mystery Book 3) *




  








“A well thought out mystery with suspense and characters you can’t help but root for” from the author of Grilled for Murder—includes recipes (A Cozy Experience).

Despite the bitter winter in South Lick, Indiana, business is still hot at Robbie Jordan’s restaurant. But when another murder rattles the small town, can Robbie defrost the motives of a cold-blooded killer?

Before she started hosting dinners for Indiana University’s Sociology Department at Pans ’N Pancakes, Robbie never imagined scholarly meetings could be so hostile. It’s all due to Professor Charles Stilton, who seems to thrive on heated exchanges with his peers and underlings, and tensions flare one night after he disrespects Robbie’s friend, graduate student Lou. So when Robbie and Lou go snowshoeing the next morning and find the contentious academic frozen under ice, police suspect Lou might have killed him after their public tiff. To prove her friend’s innocence, Robbie is absorbing local gossip about Professor Stilton’s past and developing her own thesis on the homicide—even if that means stirring up terrible danger for herself along the way . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Back to the Burgh and Beyond (The Owl's Nest Mysteries Book 1) *




  







Meet Alexa Owl. She's returned home to Pittsburgh after a divorce to start a new life and a new business, The Owl’s Nest Couturier Shoppe. Much to her surprise, she's getting more than she ever bargained for: Detective Bobby Starr, and he's no ordinary sleuth. Bobby is an angel who's returned to Earth in hopes of earning his way into the Guardian Angel Squad. He's been sent by none other than Saint Pete to acquire Alexa’s help to solve three cold case murders he left behind. Except, here’s the catch: he’s only been allotted four days to solve the first case! How in heaven’s name is she supposed to do that? Alexa is a professional seamstress—not a detective. Bobby insists the only way to solve the first case is to return to 1953, and Alexa’s not in love with that idea at all!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Maxed Out (The Owl's Nest Mysteries Book 2) *




  







The Owl’s Nest Couturier Shoppe is a huge success! Business is booming and Alexa Owl’s love life is heating up. Yet much to the seamstress’s dismay, Detective Bobby Starr is suddenly back again! Bobby isn’t your everyday gumshoe. Rather, he’s an angel who’s trying to earn a place in Saint Peter’s Guardian Angel Squad. He’s required to solve murders he had left unsettled from when he walked the earth in order to be accepted into this prestigious group. Of course, they will need to return to the time period in which the murder took place, and again, Alexa is a reluctant time traveler. Oh, and there’s one more little problem—this time, Bobby’s brought along a friend, Maxi Krogen, and she’s no angel!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Double Dog Dare: The Owl's Nest Mysteries *




  







That ornery, but oh, so handsome, charming, and somewhat, wayward angel, Detective Bobby Starr, has returned. This time, he’s back to fulfill his third and, hopefully, his final requirement to get into Saint Peter's prestigious Guardian Angel Squad. This time, the usually reluctant time traveler, Alexa Owl, is ready to go back to the 1960's to assist in solving one more long-ago murder. Why? Because if all goes well, she'll be rid of the menacing angel once and for all. Except, an emergency jerks Alexa back to her own time, and to complicate matters, she’s got a tag-along. Can Bobby solve this last case without Alexa’s help? After all, she’s got her hands full with a life-or-death mystery in the twenty-first century!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Killing Season (Violet Darger FBI Mystery Thriller Book 2) *




  








Two days. Fourteen dead. The next victim could be you.

The first bullet punches through the windshield of an SUV. A head shot. The driver's death is instantaneous. And it's only the beginning.

A sniper along I-20 kills eight and causes a 36 car pileup. Brutal. Efficient.

The next morning, the same individual stalks through a grocery store parking lot with a handgun. He takes out six innocent shoppers along with the store's front window before fleeing without a trace.

By the time Special Agent Violet Darger arrives in Atlanta, the city teeters toward panic. The vacant streets and restaurants paint an eerie picture. No one dares to venture out.

A killer walks among them. A shadow. And the public cowers just the way he wants them to.

Once more Agent Darger must identify with a murderer, must stare into the darkness to anticipate his next move. Putting herself in his head may be the only way to stop him.

The longer she takes, the higher the death toll. He will kill again and again.

But what hatred drives a man to such desperate, violent acts? And what price must one pay to invite that chaos inside themselves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A String of Beads (Jane Whitefield Book 8 ) *




  








The Native American rescue artist goes back on the job in “another excellently engineered thriller” from the New York Times–bestselling mystery author (Marilyn Stasio, The New York Times Book Review).

After two decades protecting innocent victims on the run, and a year after getting shot on the job, Jane McKinnon, née Whitefield, has settled into the quiet life of a suburban housewife in Amherst, New York. But that all changes when she sees all eight female leaders of the Tonawanda Seneca clan parked in her driveway in two black cars.

Jimmy, a childhood friend of Jane’s from the reservation, has been accused of murdering a local white man. But instead of turning himself in, he’s fled, and no one knows where he’s hiding. At the clan mothers’ request, Jane retraces a walking trip she and Jimmy took together when they were fourteen in hopes that he has gone the same way again. But it turns out the police are the least of Jimmy’s problems, and soon enough Jimmy and Jane are on the run together in this “first-rate suspense” novel from the Edgar Award–winning author (Booklist, starred review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder on the Dark Web: True tales from the dark side of the internet (Dark Webs True Crime) *




  








*A look into the dark side of the internet's secret underbelly*
The dark web is the internet’s evil twin, where anything can be bought and sold. Drugs, weapons, and hackers-for-hire are available at the touch of a button.
Most who visit merely look around, happy to satisfy their curiosity before leaving, never to return. But some are sucked into the criminal underworld and find themselves doing things they would never have contemplated in the real world—ordering a hit on a love rival or bidding on an auction for a sex slave - like the people in this book.
A Minnesota dog trainer is found dead of an apparent suicide after detectives find her details on a dark web murder-for-hire site. But who paid $13,000 in Bitcoin to kill this devout Christian and beloved wife and mother?
A Page-3 glamour model is drugged, kidnapped and listed for sale on a dark web human trafficking site. A secret society called Black Death demands a ransom for her safe return, or else she will be sold to sadistic millionaires to use before feeding to the tigers. These are extraordinary true tales of infidelity, betrayal and shadowy hitmen and human traffickers who may not be that they seem.

*Book 2 of the Dark Webs True Crime series*
Note: this is a standalone book. It is not necessary to have read Book 1
The stories in this volume contain extended versions of two scripts originally written for the Casefile True Crime podcast:


Amy Allwine
Chloe Ayling
Featuring: - Besa Mafia dark web murder-for-hire / hitman site - Black Death group dark web human trafficking site

Written by world expert on the dark web and darknet markets, Eileen Ormsby


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Verses for the Dead (Pendergast Book 1 *




  








In this #1 New York Times bestseller, FBI Agent Pendergast reluctantly teams up with a new partner to investigate a rash of Miami Beach murders . . . only to uncover a deadly conspiracy that spans decades.
After an overhaul of leadership at the FBI's New York field office, A. X. L. Pendergast is abruptly forced to accept an unthinkable condition of continued employment: the famously rogue agent must now work with a partner.

Pendergast and his new colleague, junior agent Coldmoon, are assigned to investigate a rash of killings in Miami Beach, where a bloodthirsty psychopath is cutting out the hearts of his victims and leaving them with cryptic handwritten letters at local gravestones. The graves are unconnected save in one bizarre way: all belong to women who committed suicide.

But the seeming lack of connection between the old suicides and the new murders is soon the least of Pendergast's worries. Because as he digs deeper, he realizes the brutal new crimes may be just the tip of the iceberg: a conspiracy of death that reaches back decades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Man She Married *




  








From the author of All About Evie, “a literary wonder of family, crime, and romance . . . Fans of Gone Girl The Girl on the Train will love this book” (BookTrib).

When Natalie Shelton thinks back to how things were before the car accident, she remembers a great marriage. She and her husband, Zack, seem as strong and dependable together as the houses he builds. They live in Portland, Oregon, and Natalie is co-owner of a successful accounting firm. They’re happy, she’s almost sure of it.

Yet as Natalie lies trapped in a coma, unable to communicate though aware of everything around her, she realizes that her husband is hiding something. Zack has always been reticent about his past, which she attributed to an unhappy childhood. Now the strange calls he’s receiving, the apologies when he thinks she can’t hear him, and her fragmented memories from the morning of the accident suggest a deeper secret.

When she finally awakens, Natalie is determined to find out the truth. Sorting through clues as her brain heals, she realizes she has a rare opportunity—to reexamine the life she’s made and the man she’s made it with. But as answers come to light, she faces surprising, heartrending decisions, as well as a danger that could upend her world once again, as Zack’s past finally catches up with them . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*O'Henry: A Josh Ingram Novel (Josh Ingram Series Book 1) *




  








A TALE OF MURDER, MADNESS AND POLITICAL INTRIGUE . . .
Spring of 2003. After spending eleven months at the Vandenberg Psychiatric Hospital of Massachusetts, Josh Ingram, once a decorated FBI profiler is released back into society.

Present day. While out learning to noodle for catfish in the Louisiana Bayou, Ingram gets notice the FBI is looking for him. O’Henry, a serial killer who once plagued New York City, has resurfaced.

Recently promoted (against the wishes of her new boss) to head an FBI Special Crimes Unit in Lower East Side Manhattan, Rachael Tanner, driven, focused and willful, is given the O’Henry file.

Ingram has no way of knowing his journey will put his closest of friends in harm’s way, forcing him to confront his innermost fear. All while O’Henry has set the wheels in motion to satisfy his all-consuming fixation . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Harvest: A Josh Ingram Novel (Josh Ingram Series Book 2) *




  








A PREDATOR IS ON THE LOOSE . . .

A full year had passed since the closure of the O’Henry file and life had returned to normal for Josh Ingram, or so he thought . . .

Stranded on a Louisiana back road, Ingram gets word that Rachael Tanner of the FBI Special Crimes Unit is trying to reach him. There’s been trouble in northern Minnesota, not far from where Mary Kowalski, a close friend of Ingram, spent her formative years.

Driven by a morbid obsession and a need for closure, someone or something has begun the Harvest, and those on its list will never be safe.

Ingram is about to enter a world of deceit and rage where the lines between good and evil shift, while madness lurks in the shadows . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Broken: A Josh Ingram Novel (Josh Ingram Series Book 3) *




  








At first glance, the figure could have been construed as a large cocoon hanging from the church rafters. But as one moved closer, the outline of a man came into focus, his body strung upside down . . . his thick torso squirming against his restraints as though he was about to be reborn.

While bullfrog hunting on a cloud-covered night in the Louisiana Bayou JOSH INGRAM had no way of knowing the cogs of a grisly nightmare had already begun to turn. A nightmare that takes root with the murder of a priest in Northern Ireland only to find its way to a schoolyard in Louisiana.

RACHAEL TANNER, head of the FBI Special Crimes Unit, has been trying to reach Ingram all night. Death row inmate Samuel LeBlanc aka The Technician is insisting Ingram be present at his coming reveal, where he will disclose the names and locations of his remaining victims.

Then the unexpected occurs . . .

Confronted with an impossible demand and an evil that knows no bounds, Josh and Rachael must find a way to fit the pieces together. For should they not complete the puzzle in time, the consequence of such failure would be unthinkable?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Becoming Quinn (A Jonathan Quinn Novel) *




  








Over 2,500 ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ Positive Reviews on Goodreads and Amazon.

From Barry Award winning and USA TODAY bestselling author Brett Battles comes BECOMING QUINN, the highly anticipated origin story of Jonathan Quinn, from Battles’ bestselling mystery, suspense, thriller series.

Meet Jake Oliver. The day will come when he's one of the best cleaners in the international espionage business, a man skilled at making bodies disappear. At the moment, however, he's a twenty-two-year-old rookie cop, unaware his life is about to change forever.

In a burning barn, a body is found–and the fire isn't the cause of death. The detectives working the case have a pretty good idea about what went down.

But Jake thinks it's something else entirely, and pursues a truth others would prefer remain hidden–others who will go to extreme lengths to keep him quiet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Agent Rising - A Max Thorne Spy Thriller: Assassination Military Suspense Action Adventure Thriller - Book 1 *




  








Max Thorne is a Russian covert operative ... or is he?

Demoted FSB Agent Max Thorne, struggling with a troubled, unknown past and aimless future, accepts a near-impossible assignment: bring a traitor who is hiding in the United States back home to Russia.

Max has never lost any of the high-value detainees he transports, and this mission could prove his allegiance to the agency. But he’d be working in hostile territory, with an untested new team, and his career and life are on the line.

As the Russian team is ambushed while descending on Washington, DC, Max discovers that his fate is inescapably linked to that of the “traitor.” Now there is even more at stake … his mysterious past may tie him to the CIA.

With no time to determine whom to trust, will he find the courage to stand between the Russian service and an innocent man? And in doing so, will Max be deemed a traitor himself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Once Is Never Enough (A James Flynn Escapade Book 2) *




  








An old enemy seeking revenge sends James Flynn back around the bend and into a wild adventure even more deranged than his last one. Once again, he believes that his psychiatric hospital is the headquarters of Her Majesty's Secret Service and that he is a secret agent with a license to kill.

With the help of Sancho, his reluctant sidekick, Flynn confronts a mysterious new adversary just as unhinged as he is and far more deadly. The entire planet is in danger and the only who can save it is someone no one believes.

The fate of the world now rests in the hands of a man suavely dancing on the thin line between objective reality and batshit crazy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Physics Book: Big Ideas Simply Explained *




  








Explore the laws and theories of physics in this accessible introduction to the forces that shape our universe, our planet, and our everyday lives.

Using a bold, graphics-led approach, The Physics Book sets out more than 80 of the key concepts and discoveries that have defined the subject and influenced our technology since the beginning of time. With the focus firmly on unpacking the thought behind each theory-as well as exploring when and how each idea and breakthrough came about-five themed chapters examine the history and developments in specific areas such as Light, Sound, and Electricity.

Eureka moments abound: from Archimedes' bathtub discoveries about displacement and density, and Galileo's experiments with spheres falling from the Tower of Pisa, to Isaac Newton's apple and his conclusions about gravity and the laws of motion. You'll also learn about Albert Einstein's revelations about relativity; how the accidental discovery of cosmic microwave background radiation confirmed the Big Bang theory; the search for the Higgs boson particle; and why most of the universe is missing. If you've ever wondered exactly how physicists formulated-and proved-their abstract concepts, The Physics Book is the book for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Coming of the New Deal: The Age of Roosevelt, 1933–1935 *




  








Volume two of the Pulitzer Prize-winning author’s Age of Roosevelt series describes Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s first tumultuous years in the White House.

Coming into office at the bottom of the Great Depression, FDR told the American people that they have nothing to fear but fear itself. The conventional wisdom having failed, he tried unorthodox remedies to avert economic collapse. His first hundred days restored national morale, and his New Dealers filled Washington with new approaches to recovery and reform. Combining idealistic ends with realistic means, Roosevelt proposed to humanize, redeem, and rescue capitalism. The Coming of the New Deal, written with Schlesinger’s customary verve, is a gripping account of critical years in the history of the republic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Diary of a Man in Despair (New York Review Books Classics) *




  








Hailed as one of the most important works on the Hitler period, this is an “astonishing, compelling, and unnerving” portrait of life in Nazi Germany between 1936 and 1944—from a man who nearly shot Hitler himself (The New Yorker)

Friedrich Reck might seem an unlikely rebel against Nazism. Not just a conservative but a rock-ribbed reactionary, he played the part of a landed gentleman, deplored democracy, and rejected the modern world outright. To Reck, the Nazis were ruthless revolutionaries in Gothic drag, and helpless as he was to counter the spell they had cast on the German people, he felt compelled to record the corruptions of their rule.

The result is less a diary than a sequence of stark and astonishing snapshots of life in Germany between 1936 and 1944. We see the Nazis at the peak of power, and the murderous panic with which they respond to approaching defeat; their travesty of traditional folkways in the name of the Volk; and the author’s own missed opportunity to shoot Hitler. This riveting book is not only, as Hannah Arendt proclaimed it, “one of the most important documents of the Hitler period,” but a moving testament of a decent man struggling to do the right thing in a depraved world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Cloudbuster Nine: The Untold Story of Ted Williams and the Baseball Team That Helped Win World War II *




  







In 1943, while the New York Yankees and St. Louis Cardinals were winning pennants and meeting in that year's World Series, one of the nation's strongest baseball teams practiced on a skinned-out college field in the heart of North Carolina. Ted Williams, Johnny Pesky, and Johnny Sain were among a cadre of fighter-pilot cadets who wore the Cloudbuster Nine baseball jersey at an elite Navy training school at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. As a child, Anne Keene's father, Jim Raugh, suited up as the team batboy and mascot. He got to know his baseball heroes personally, watching players hit the road on cramped, tin-can buses, dazzling factory workers, kids, and service members at dozens of games, including a war-bond exhibition with Babe Ruth at Yankee Stadium. Jimmy followed his baseball dreams as a college All-American, but was crushed later in life by a failed major-league bid with the Detroit Tigers. He would have carried this story to his grave had Anne not discovered his scrapbook from a Navy school that shaped America's greatest heroes including George H.W. Bush, Gerald Ford, John Glenn, and Paul "Bear" Bryant."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hitler's Housewives: German Women on the Home Front *




  








The roles and experiences of women in Nazi Germany, told in their own words for the first time.

During Adolf Hitler’s 1932 election campaign, it is believed that over half those who voted for him were women. Germany’s women had witnessed the anarchy of the post-WWI years, and the chaos brought about by the rival political gangs brawling on their streets. When Hitler came to power there was at last a ray of hope that this man of the people would restore not only political stability to Germany but prosperity to its people.

As reforms were set in place, Hitler encouraged women to step aside from their jobs and allow men to take their place. As the guardian of the home, the women of Hitler’s Germany were glorified as the very foundation for a future thousand-year Reich. Not every female in Nazi Germany, though, embraced the principle of living in a society where two distinct worlds existed—and with the outbreak of the Second World War, Germany’s women would soon find themselves on the frontline.

Ultimately, Hitler’s housewives experienced mixed fortunes throughout the years of the Second World War. Some lost loved ones who went off to war never to return; some lost children to the influence of the Hitler Youth or to the Allied bombing; some sought comfort in the arms of other men; some would serve above and beyond the call of duty on the German home front. Their stories form intimate and intricately woven tales of life, love, joy, fear, and death. Hitler’s Housewives: German Women on the Home Front deepens our understanding of one of the twentieth century’s greatest tragedies, and the role played by Germany’s women on the home front, which ultimately became blurred within the horrors of total war. This is their story, in their own words, told for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/25/22.

Currently $2.

*Hellcats: The Epic Story of World War II's Most Daring Submarine Raid *




  








A heart-stopping true tale of a submarine mission aimed at destroying Japan’s merchant marine lifeline and ending World War II.

By 1945, the U.S. Navy's submarine force in the Pacific had sunk over a thousand enemy cargo ships and tankers supplying the food, weapons, and oil Japan needed to continue to fight. Yet this once mighty merchant fleet continued to thrive in the Sea of Japan, where, protected from American submarines by a seemingly impenetrable barrier of deadly minefields, they provided a tenuous lifeline for the Japanese. Senior American commanders believed that if these enemy ships were sunk, Japan would be forced to surrender.

Here is the incredible story of Operation Barney, the daring plot to penetrate those minefields and decimate the enemy fleet. The brainchild of the dedicated sub commander Vice Admiral Charles Lockwood, the mission would hinge on a new experimental sonar system that would, with luck, guide American submarines safely past the mines and into the open sea.

The nine submarines chosen, nicknamed Hellcats, were tasked with the impossible—the combined crews of 760 submariners all knew their chances of survival hinged on an unproven technology and their own nerve. Based on original documents and the poignant personal letters of one doomed Hellcat commander, Sasgen crafts a classic naval tale of one of World War II's most dangerous missions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/26/22.

Currently $2.

*The Hammer of God *




  








From one of the bestselling science fiction authors of all time comes this heart-stopping far future novel of an asteroid on a collision course with Earth.

A century into the future, technology has solved most of the problems that have plagued our time. However, a new problem is on the horizon—one greater than humanity has ever faced. A massive asteroid is racing toward Earth, and its impact could destroy all life on the planet.

Immediately after the asteroid—named “Kali” after the Hindu goddess of chaos and destruction—is discovered, the world’s greatest scientists begin researching a way to prevent the disaster. In the meantime, Cpt. Robert Singh, aboard the starship Goliath, may be the only person who can stop the asteroid. But this heroic role may demand the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Occultists *




  








Sssshhhhhhhh...

For Edwardian-era spiritualists and illusionists, silence is more than a strategy; it's a way of life. And when Max Grahame, a bullied, small-town teen, discovers a secretive world of occultism and séances right under his nose, he can hardly contain his excitement.

But as Max begins his conjurer's lessons in earnest, his newfound knowledge exposes the group's dark and deeply sinister designs, leading a game of supernatural cat and mouse that takes him from the ancient hills of rural Georgia and the mystic plains of the Midwest to fin-de-siècle Manhattan...and beyond.

Impeccably researched and wildly imaginative, The Occultists is a darkly riveting historical fantasy in which magic is terrifying, and annihilation is closer than Max could ever imagine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Slave Narratives (LOA #114): James Albert Ukawsaw Gronniosaw / Olaudah Equiano / Nat Turner / Frederick Douglass / William Wells Brown / Henry Bibb / Sojourner ... / William and Ell *




  








This collection of landmark slave narratives demonstrates how a diverse group of writers challenged the conscience of a nation and laid the foundations of the African American literary tradition

No literary genre speaks as directly and as eloquently to the brutal contradictions in American history as the slave narrative. The works collected in this volume present unflinching portrayals of the cruelty and degradation of slavery while testifying to the African-American struggle for freedom and dignity. They demonstrate the power of the written word to affirm a person’s—and a people’s—humanity in a society poisoned by racism. Slave Narratives shows how a diverse group of writers challenged the conscience of a nation and, through their expression of anger, pain, sorrow, and courage, laid the foundations of the African-American literary tradition.

This volume collects ten works published between 1772 and 1864:

• Narratives by James Albert Ukawsaw Gronniosaw (1772) and Olaudah Equiano (1789) recount how they were taken from Africa as children and brought across the Atlantic to British North America.
• The Confessions of Nat Turner (1831) provides unique insight into the man who led the deadliest slave uprising in American history.
• The widely read narratives by the fugitive slaves Frederick Douglass (1845), William Wells Brown (1847), and Henry Bibb (1849) strengthened the abolitionist cause by exposing the hypocrisies inherent in a slaveholding society ostensibly dedicated to liberty and Christian morality.
• The Narrative of Sojourner Truth (1850) describes slavery in the North while expressing the
eloquent fervor of a dedicated woman.
• Running a Thousand Miles for Freedom (1860) tells the story of William and Ellen Craft’s subversive and ingenious escape from Georgia to Philadelphia.
• Incidents in the Life of a Slave Girl (1861) is Harriet Jacobs’s complex and moving story of her prolonged resistance to sexual and racial oppression.
• The narrative of the “trickster” Jacob Green (1864) presents a disturbing story full of wild humor and intense cruelty.

Together, these works fuse memory, advocacy, and defiance into a searing collective portrait of American life before emancipation.

Slave Narratives contains a chronology of events in the history of slavery, as well as biographical and explanatory notes and an essay on the texts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Curse the Day (Spellbound Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 1)*




  








Welcome to Spellbound, where paranormal is the new normal.

The only magic Emma Hart believes in is caffeine and the power of the dryer to lose one sock per load. A public interest lawyer buried under a mound of student debt, Emma’s whole life has been one turn of bad luck after another. Her streak seems to continue when she gets lost on the way to see a client in the remote Pocono Mountains. A chance encounter with a suicidal angel lands her in Spellbound, a town where supernaturals have been cursed to remain for centuries--probably not the best time for Emma to discover that she's actually a witch.

Between the recent murder of the town’s public defender, a goblin accused of theft, remedial witch classes, and the attention of one smoking hot vampire, Emma struggles to navigate this unfamiliar terrain without losing her mind...or her life. Curse the Day is the first book in the Spellbound paranormal cozy mystery series.

This is a full-length, humorous paranormal cozy mystery novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Doom and Broom (Spellbound Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 2)*




  








Welcome to Spellbound, where paranormal is the new normal.


Emma Hart hasn’t had a moment’s peace since her arrival in Spellbound. Her fear of heights hits an all-time high when she’s tasked with mastering a broomstick. It doesn’t help that Lady Weatherby seems determined to make basic witch training feel more like the magical ninja warrior championships.

When a werewolf is found dead and Daniel is named as the prime suspect, Emma takes the initiative to prove that the angel’s halo is firmly intact, once again stepping on the hooves of the cranky centaur, Sheriff Hugo.

The heat is on as Emma struggles to get a grip on her broomstick and identify the killer before it’s too late.

Doom and Broom is the second book in the Spellbound paranormal cozy mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Spell's Bells (Spellbound Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 3) *




  








Welcome to Spellbound, where paranormal is the new normal.

When a sleeping dwarf is found entombed in a glass coffin and remedial witch Sophie is blamed, Emma Hart must defend her friend while trying to get to the bottom of the enchantment. The investigation lands Emma smack dab in the middle of Spellbound’s dating scene, where plenty of the town’s residents are eager to make her acquaintance. Emma knows it's time to kick her witchy skills up a notch if she expects to survive Thursday night speed dating and keep sweet Sophie from a life in paranormal prison. 

Spell's Bells is the third book in the Spellbound paranormal cozy mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lucky Charm (Spellbound Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 4)*




  








Welcome to Spellbound, where paranormal is the new normal.

New witch Emma Hart is at her wit’s end and, this time, it’s not the result of her vampire ghost roommate, her snarky owl, or her feelings for a certain fallen angel. Key members of Spellbound society are acting like children and it’s wreaking havoc on the town’s regulation-happy infrastructure. When Emma is turned invisible during the investigation, she realizes that the spell was no accident and that someone is out to silence her—permanently.

Lucky Charm is the fourth book in the Spellbound paranormal cozy mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Better Than Hex (Spellbound Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 5)*




  








Welcome to Spellbound, where paranormal is the new normal.


Struggling to make sense of recent changes in her life, witch-in-training Emma Hart decides to pursue therapy as well as a budding friendship with Markos, the town's most eligible minotaur and a talented architect. When the building inspector turns up dead in Markos's latest design, Emma quickly finds herself in the midst of a murder investigation. To top it off, she's defending a young werelion whose possession of a deadly substance has everyone wondering whether his intentions were equally deadly. Despite these distractions, Emma can't stop thinking about fallen angel Daniel and his heartbreaking decision.

But if Emma doesn't manage to clear her head of all these distractions soon, she might just become the killer's next victim.

Better Than Hex is the fifth book in the Spellbound paranormal cozy mystery series.

This is a full-length, humorous cozy mystery novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cast Away (Spellbound Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 6) *




  








Welcome to Spellbound, where paranormal is the new normal.

Witch-in-training Emma Hart is preparing for one of the worst days of her life...the marriage of fallen angel Daniel Starr to the spoiled fairy, Elsa Knightsbridge. Fortunately for Emma, distractions are easy to come by in Spellbound when a troll is found dead near a bridge and an overzealous werewolf is arrested for indecent exposure. Will these incidents be enough to keep Emma from falling apart? Or will one of these situations be her undoing? Cast Away is the sixth book in the Spellbound paranormal cozy mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Touch of Magic (Spellbound Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 7)*




  








Welcome to Spellbound, where paranormal is the new normal.

Changes are afoot for Emma Hart now that her secret is out and her love life has taken a dramatic turn. With a mayoral election looming and a murderer on the loose, will life suddenly be a bed of roses for the plucky heroine or will she get pricked by the thorns? A Touch of Magic is the seventh book in the Spellbound paranormal cozy mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Drop in the Potion (Spellbound Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 8 )*




  








Welcome to Spellbound, where paranormal is the new normal.

A new discovery by the remedial witches offers the chance to obtain a key ingredient for a spell that _may_ bring an end to the curse on the long-suffering town. Naturally, Emma is the first to volunteer for the task--oblivious to the potential danger she faces. In the meantime, she stumbles upon a dead body in the Spellbound Care Home during a visit to Agnes and hopes--just this once--that someone has died due to natural causes. With the odds stacked against her, Emma faces the challenges ahead as though the lives of everyone she loves depends on it, because this time--they just might. 

A Drop in the Potion is the 8th book in the Spellbound paranormal cozy mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hemlocked and Loaded (Spellbound Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 9)*




  








Welcome to Spellbound, where paranormal is the new normal.

Emma Hart has a lot on her paranormal plate--a wedding to plan, a trespasser to defend, and a longstanding curse to break. When a pixie dies under mysterious circumstances, her endless list of Things To Do grows even longer. Will she manage to uncover the truth behind the pixie's death before she becomes the next victim? 

Hemlocked and Loaded is the ninth book in the Spellbound paranormal cozy mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*All Spell Breaks Loose (Spellbound Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 10)*




  








Welcome to Spellbound, where paranormal is the new normal.


The big day is quickly approaching for Emma Hart. The best laid plans go awry, however, when a potion causes her to lose important memories. Without Emma's crucial memories, the coven worries that their hard work to undo the curse on Spellbound will remain at a standstill. It's all wands on deck as Emma's friends rally to get to the bottom of the mystery potion.

Will Emma recover her memories in time to walk down the aisle and save Spellbound? A not-to-miss book for readers of the series!

All Spell Breaks Loose is the 10th book in the Spellbound paranormal cozy mystery series.

This is a full-length, humorous cozy mystery novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Cat in the Attic Mystery: The Magic of Halloween Night *




  








How is one to start again after losing the one thing that speaks to your heart and fuels your passion?

After a serious accident leaves Calliope Rose Collins unable to continue with the career that has owned her soul for most of her life, she returns to Foxtail Lake, Hollister House, and Great Aunt Gracie. After solving the murder of a local girl she begins writing freelance articles for the local newspaper. This turns into a full time career and a new passion and inner healing is found.

In book 5 in the series, Callie is faced with a personal choice as she stumbles onto a new mystery while helping the town prepare for the best Halloween it has ever seen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Roderick Alleyn Mysteries Volume 2: Death in Ecstasy, Vintage Murder, Artists in Crime *




  








Three compelling tales of crime featuring the sharp-witted British police detective: “Any Ngaio Marsh story is certain to be Grade A.” —The New York Times

This volume includes three books in the classic detective series from the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master:

Death in Ecstasy: Tainted wine sends a member of a religious sect to meet her maker in a witty mystery marked by “quiet, intelligent deduction” (Kirkus Reviews).

Vintage Murder: Inspector Alleyn is enjoying his trip to New Zealand—until intrigue among his fellow travelers turns deadly . . .

Artists in Crime: An artists’ model is murdered—and among the suspects is a new woman in Inspector Alleyn’s life—in this “first-rate” detective story (Kirkus Reviews).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE GREEK ISLAND KILLER an enthralling murder mystery with a twist (Detective Inspector Jack Dawes Mystery Book 1) *




  








AN ENTHRALLING MURDER MYSTERY WITH A TWIST.


Please note this was originally published as Nemesis of the Dead.

SOMEONE’S POISONING PARADISE.

Detective Inspector Jack Dawes and his bride, Corrie, join eight other holidaymakers bound for a tiny Greek island, ready for a bit of sun, sea and sand.

But one of them is a ruthless killer.

Mayhem ensues when a storm destroys the island’s primitive communications, cutting it off from civilization.

IT’S A PERFECT OPPORTUNITY FOR MURDER.

First one victim is poisoned, followed swiftly by another. Then a woman is found badly beaten in a quiet cove and a body is found in a grotto to St Sophia, the island’s patron saint. The island’s visitors are being picked off one by one. Can Jack uncover the truth before the killer ups the ante?

Who will return home — and who will be sacrificed to the island?

MEET THE DETECTIVES
Detective Inspector Jack Dawes, tall and handsome, looks like the fuzz even when he’s off-duty. He rose up through the ranks at Scotland Yard and now is a well-respected detective in the murder squad. A career copper, he was married to the job until he met Coriander during a money laundering investigation, the case which earned him his promotion to DI. He has logical analytical skills. She has intuitive people skills. So he bounces ideas off her. They make a formidable and funny couple whose skills combine to solve crimes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE BLUEBELL KILLER an enthralling British murder mystery with a twist (Detective Inspector Jack Dawes Mystery Book 2) *




  








AN ABSOLUTELY THRILLING MYSTERY WITH A GASP-OUT-LOUD TWIST.


HOW MUCH DO YOU TRUST YOUR NEIGHBOURS?

A naked body is found floating in the Thames. Its head and hands have been clumsily hacked off.

The murder rocks the affluent, influential residents of riverside Kings Richington. They band together to keep such savage goings-on out of the headlines and demand a discreet police cover-up.

Detective Inspector Jack Dawes is on the case, but his investigation keeps hitting dead-ends. Pride for respectability trumps the pursuit of justice.

AND PROVIDES THE PERFECT COVER FOR MURDER.

Jack is left scrambling to find a crack in the town’s facade. Then another body is found in a skip, a bullet lodged between the eyes. Jack must work against orders from his own side in the race to stop a killer.

HOW CAN ONE MAN EXPOSE A HUGE CONSPIRACY?

Perfect for fans of Agatha Christie, L.J. Ross, J.R. Ellis, Angela Marsons or Faith Martin.

MEET THE DETECTIVES
Detective Inspector Jack Dawes, tall and handsome, looks like the fuzz even when he’s off-duty. He rose up through the ranks at Scotland Yard and now is a well-respected detective in the murder squad. A career copper, he was married to the job until he met Coriander during a money laundering investigation, the case which earned him his promotion to DI. He has logical analytical skills. She has intuitive people skills. So he bounces ideas off her. They make a formidable and funny couple whose skills combine to solve crimes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pronto: A Novel (Raylan Givens Book 1) *




  








“Speedy, exhilarating, and smooth. Nobody does it better.”
—Washington Post

“The man knows how to grab you—and Pronto is one of the best grabbers in years.”
—Entertainment Weekly

Fans of U.S. Marshal Raylan Givens of the hit TV series Justified are in for a major treat. The unstoppable manhunter with the very itchy trigger finger stars in Pronto, a crime fiction gem from the one and only Elmore Leonard, “the greatest crime writer of our time, perhaps ever” (New York Times Book Review). The Grand Master justifies the overwhelming acclaim he has received over the course of his remarkable career with an electrifying thriller that sends the indomitable Raylan racing to Italy on the trail of a fugitive bookie who’s hiding from the vengeful Miami mob. The legendary Leonard, whom the Seattle Times lauds as the “King Daddy of crime writers,” proves that all comparisons to American noir icons John D. MacDonald, Dashiell Hammett, and James M. Cain are well deserved with this tale of very dirty doings and extremely dangerous men coming together in the birthplace of Puccini, Garibaldi, and La Cosa Nostra.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tom Clancy Oath of Office (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 18 ) *




  








Marine officer. CIA analyst. President. Jack Ryan has devoted his life to protecting the United States. What if this time, he can't? President Ryan and the Campus return in this entry in Tom Clancy's #1 New York Times-bestselling series.

Freedom may have finally arrived in Iran. As protests break out across the country, the media rejoices over the so-called Persian Spring. Western leaders are ecstatic. Members of Congress and the Cabinet clamor to back the rebels. Only President Jack Ryan remains wary.

Meanwhile, he has plenty to handle at home. A deadly strain of flu is ravaging the United States as spring floods decimate the Southeast. An unethical senator wants to bring down the Ryan presidency and is willing to lean on fabricated bot-planted stories to do it.

But the scariest story is the most closely guarded one. Two Russian nuclear missiles have been hijacked. The Campus gets their first break when Jack Junior connects with a rogue Russian intelligence officer in Afghanistan--only to be abducted soon after arriving. John Clark and the rest of the Campus team race to track the missiles and rescue their colleague.

As sensationalized stories spin out of control and the stolen missiles remain out of reach, President Ryan's toughest challenge emerges: How do you meet an enemy head on, when he won't even show you his face?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Night Man (The Night Man Chronicles Book 1) *




  








Over 1,000 ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ Five Star Reviews on Goodreads and Amazon.

From Barry Award winning and USA TODAY bestselling author Brett Battles comes NIGHT MAN, the highly anticipated first mystery suspense thriller in The Night Man Chronicles.

THE INTERNATIONAL ESPIONAGE WORLD IS DEADLY—BUT NATE’S NEW HOBBY MAY FINALLY GET HIM KILLED.

Meet Nate. A case-hardened operative in the international spy and intelligence world. His specialty is cleaning, someone who makes bodies disappear.

This one, the voice says.

Nate doesn’t want to listen. He’s between missions and just wants to relax, not travel hundreds of miles to hunt for the driver of a car that hit someone he doesn’t even know.

But ignoring the call is not an option.

What Nate had hoped would be a simple mission, turns into something much more sinister, when he discovers a wide-reaching evil, festering in a small, Northern California town. To confront it, he will need all the skills he’s learned working in the shadow world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Breach of Trust (A Jason Kolarich Novel Book 2) *




  








Former college football star and criminal defense attorney Jason Kolarich returns in this shocking thriller from the award-winning author of The Hidden Man.

Jason Kolarich has spent the past year struggling to recover from the horrific deaths of his wife and baby daughter.

On the night of their deaths, Kolarich was at the office, awaiting a call from a confidential informant named Ernesto Ramirez-a call that never came. Kolarich blames himself not only for the deaths of his wife and child, but for the informant's murder as well. He can't bring back his family, but he can find out who killed Ramirez and bring the killer to justice.

Unfortunately, Kolarich's guns-blazing approach to justice lands him smack in the middle of an FBI probe of a deeply corrupt governor and his cronies. To avoid jail, Kolarich must enter a world of wiretaps, double-dealing, and kickbacks, where he soon discovers that the murder of his informant was only the tip of the iceberg.

This breach of trust runs up to the highest levels of power, and exposing it may drag Kolarich into the fight of his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Excoms (An Excoms Thriller Book 1) *




  








Over 500 ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ Five Star Reviews on Goodreads and Amazon.

From Barry Award winning and USA TODAY bestselling author Brett Battles comes THE EXCOMS, the highly anticipated first mystery suspense thriller in The Excoms series.

Ananke thought her week couldn’t get worse, but as she hunts for the man who screwed up her previous job, things really go sideways. Turns out, she’s not the only one having problems.

Rosario can acquire anything for anyone, but can she obtain freedom for herself when her latest assignment goes awry?

Dylan’s sure his new gig will be a walk in the park–or rather, a drive, given that he's a courier. Unfortunately, the road is a bit bumpier than he expected.

Liesel is having the worst week of her life, and blames only herself.

And Ricky? Well, Ricky doesn’t believe in bad weeks. Though he can’t claim being stuck in prison is all that great.

Convenient for all of them, then, that a mysterious organization comes along asking for their help, and in return promises to reverse their excommunication from the secret world.

Of course, nothing good ever comes without strings attached.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Fourth Bible (James Acton Thrillers Book 27) *




  








** FROM USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY **

A VIOLENT REACTION TO A PRICELESS DISCOVERY KILLS SCORES.
AND THE WORLD BLAMES A FAMOUS ARCHAEOLOGICAL COUPLE.

In the 7th century, three Bibles were painstakingly created by Wearmouth-Jarrow Abbey monks. Over the years, one was destroyed, one remains today in tatters, and the third, still intact, became known as the Codex Amiatinus, the oldest surviving Latin Vulgate translation of the Bible.

Until today.

A fourth Bible, unknown to history, has been discovered.

Invited to inspect the priceless find, Archaeology Professors James Acton and Laura Palmer head for the Guggenheim Museum Bilbao, and while there, eco-terrorists overrun the location. Under threat by the terrorist leader, the professors are forced to steal the ancient bible to save the hostages.

But something goes horribly wrong, and the hostages are killed.

Caught on video escaping moments before the bombs detonate, with the Bible in hand, the world believes the professors are to blame, and an international manhunt begins.

Now it is up to their friends to prove their innocence, and bring the true perpetrators to justice.

In The Fourth Bible, award winning and USA Today bestselling author J. Robert Kennedy once again mixes history with today’s headlines in a pulse-pounding international thriller sure to leave you sacrificing sleep to finish. If you enjoy fast-paced adventures in the style of Dan Brown, Clive Cussler, and James Rollins, then you’ll love this thrilling tale of archaeological intrigue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Europe: A Natural History *




  








A tale of cave bears and comet strikes and a hundred million years of history by the bestselling author of Here on Earth: “Marvelous.”—Publishers Weekly (starred review)

In Europe: A Natural History, world-renowned scientist, explorer, and conservationist Tim Flannery applies the eloquent interdisciplinary approach he used in his ecological histories of Australia and North America to the story of Europe. He begins 100 million years ago, when the continents of Asia, North America, and Africa interacted to create an island archipelago that would later become the Europe we know today. It was on these ancient tropical lands that the first distinctly European organisms evolved. Flannery teaches us about Europe’s midwife toad, which has endured since the continent’s beginning, while elephants, crocodiles, and giant sharks have come and gone. He explores the monumental changes wrought by the devastating comet strike and shows how rapid atmospheric shifts transformed the European archipelago into a single landmass during the Eocene.

As the story moves through millions of years of evolutionary history, Flannery eventually turns to our own species, describing the immense impact humans had on the continent’s flora and fauna—within 30,000 years of our arrival in Europe, the woolly rhino, the cave bear, and the giant elk, among others, would disappear completely. The story continues right up to the present, as Flannery describes Europe’s leading role in wildlife restoration, and then looks ahead to ponder the continent’s future: with advancements in gene editing technology, European scientists are working to recreate some of the continent’s lost creatures, such as the great ox of Europe’s primeval forests and even the woolly mammoth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/26/22.

Currently $1.

*After Stalingrad: Seven Years as a Soviet Prisoner of War *




  








This WWII memoir of a Nazi infantryman captured at Stalingrad offers a rare firsthand account of life inside Soviet POW camps.

The Battle of Stalingrad has been studied and recalled in exhaustive detail ever since the Red Army trapped the German 6th Army in the ruined city in 1942. But most of these accounts finish at the end of the battle, with columns of tens of thousands of German soldiers disappearing into Soviet captivity. Their fate is rarely described. But in After Stalingrad, German infantryman Adelbert Holl vividly recounts his seven-year ordeal as a prisoner in the Soviet camps.

As Holl moves from camp to camp across the Soviet Union, he provides an unsparing view of the prison system and its population of ex-soldiers. The Soviets treated German prisoners as slave laborers, working them exhaustively, in often appalling conditions. He describes the daily life in the camps: the crowding, the dirt, the cold, the ever-present threat of disease, the forced marches, and the indifference or outright cruelty of the guards.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/27/22.

Currently $3.

*Primordial Earth: Book 2 (The Extinction Series - A Prehistoric, Post-Apocalyptic, Sci-Fi Thriller) *




  








*This is their world, and we are the prey.*
An outlaw in a savage world, Rogue barely survives her first encounter with the prehistoric creatures outside the walls of Prime City. After a mysterious stranger saves her life, she's reunited with her long-lost mother. Hoping for a fresh start, she joins the Exiles, a group of survivors who live off the land. But not all welcome her with open arms.

The fight for freedom has just begun…

Eager to free her former people from the rule of a tyrant, she seeks assistance from members of the council. Little does she know that each has their own agenda, and not all look toward a peaceful resolution. Can she prevail, or will she fall victim to the ravages of war?

Primordial Earth is a gripping time-traveling, sci-fi thriller for fans of action-packed, character-driven, post-apocalyptic tales. Don't miss out on this epic tale. The complete series is now available.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Chilling Effect: A Novel *




  








“Jam-packed with weird aliens, mysterious artifacts, and lovable characters... a tremendous good time and an impressive debut.” -- Kirkus Reviews (starred)

A hilarious, offbeat debut space opera that skewers everything from pop culture to video games and features an irresistible foul-mouthed captain and her motley crew, strange life forms, exciting twists, and a galaxy full of fun and adventure.

Captain Eva Innocente and the crew of La Sirena Negra cruise the galaxy delivering small cargo for even smaller profits. When her sister Mari is kidnapped by The Fridge, a shadowy syndicate that holds people hostage in cryostasis, Eva must undergo a series of unpleasant, dangerous missions to pay the ransom.

But Eva may lose her mind before she can raise the money. The ship’s hold is full of psychic cats, an amorous fish-faced emperor wants her dead after she rejects his advances, and her sweet engineer is giving her a pesky case of feelings. The worse things get, the more she lies, raising suspicions and testing her loyalty to her found family.

To free her sister, Eva will risk everything: her crew, her ship, and the life she’s built on the ashes of her past misdeeds. But when the dominoes start to fall and she finds the real threat is greater than she imagined, she must decide whether to play it cool or burn it all down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Spine of the World (The Legend of Drizzt Book 12) *




  








New York Times–bestselling series: Join barbarian hero Wulfgar on another action-packed adventure in the Legend of Drizzt saga

Spending just one day in the torture chambers of the Abyss would be enough to break even the heartiest soul. Wulfgar of Icewind Dale was there for six miserable years. Though Wulfgar has since been freed, he is still haunted by the memories of the pain he endured at his captor Errtu's hands. Hoping to distance himself from his past, he flees to the faraway port city of Luskan—but in so doing, isolates himself from his friends and develops an unhealthy penchant for booze.

For Wulfgar, things get worse before they get better. Fired from his gig at a tavern, robbed of his warhammer, and accused of murder, he goes on the run with Morik the Rogue—beginning a dangerous, combat-filled journey toward his redemption.

The Spine of the World is the second book in the Paths of Darkness series and the twelfth installment in the Legend of Drizzt series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ramses the Damned: The Reign of Osiris *




  








The gilded adventures of Ramses the Damned, iconic creation of the legendary bestselling author, continue in this breathtakingly suspenseful tale of a titanic supernatural power unleashed on the eve of war.

A pharaoh made immortal by a mysterious and powerful elixir, Ramses the Great became counselor and lover to some of Egypt's greatest and most powerful rulers before he was awakened from centuries of slumber to the mystifying and dazzling world of Edwardian England. Having vanquished foes both human and supernatural, he's found love with the beautiful heiress Julie Stratford, daughter of Lawrence Stratford, the slain archeologist who discovered his tomb. Now, with the outbreak of a world war looming, Ramses and those immortals brought forth from the mists of history by his resurrection will face their greatest test yet.

Russian assassins bearing weapons of immense power have assembled under one command: all those who loved Lawrence Stratford must die. From the glowing jewels at their necks comes an incredible supernatural force: the power to bring statues to life. As Ramses and his allies, including the immortal queens Cleopatra and Bektaten, gather together to battle these threats, Ramses reveals that the great weapon may have roots in an ancient Egyptian ritual designed to render pharaohs humble before Osiris, the god of the underworld. The resulting journey will take them across storm-tossed seas and into the forests of northern Russia, where they will confront a terrifying collision of tortured political ambitions and religious fervor held in thrall to a Godlike power. But the true answers they seek will lie beyond the border between life and death, within realms that defy the imagination of even an immortal such as Ramses the Great.

In Ramses the Damned: The Reign of Osiris, Anne Rice, revered and beloved storyteller ("queen of gothic lit, the maestro of the monstrous and the diva of the devious" --The Philadelphia Inquirer), in collaboration with her son, acclaimed bestselling novelist Christopher Rice ("a magician; a master" --Peter Straub), bring us another thrilling, seductive tale of high adventure, romance, history, and suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sack of Knives *




  







Reach inside and see what you find. A guardian angel who will protect you at all costs, even if you pay the price? An ancient game with deadly consequences? Or maybe a traveling Halloween show that defies logic even as it eats away at your sanity. In these twenty-three new horror stories by Brandon Faircloth, you'll find all this and much more. Just be careful--when you finally put it down, you may find that you've left some of yourself behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*George Washington's Expense Account *




  








A journalist takes a close look at the Founding Father’s creative accounting skills in “a very funny book” (The New York Times Book Review).

George Washington made a noble gesture of refusing payment for his services as commander in chief of the Continental Army—but as this book reveals, he also took it as an opportunity to indulge his insatiable lust for fine food and drink, extravagant clothing, and lavish accommodations.

In a close analysis of the document that financed our Revolution, Marvin Kitman uncovers some surprising scandals and fascinating facts—and serves each up with verve and wit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Secrets of the Notebook: A Woman's Quest to Uncover Her Royal Family Secret *




  








A girl learns she’s descended from a princess in this New York Times–bestselling true story told with the suspense of a Cold War thriller.

“The beautiful owner of this book is dearer to me than my life – August your protector.” This one sentence was the key to a mystery involving some of the greatest and most infamous figures in European history, from Frederick the Great to Napoleon and Hitler—and solved by the author of this book . . .

Eve Haas is the daughter of a German Jewish family that took refuge in London after Hitler came to power. Following a terrifying air raid in the Blitz, her father revealed the family secret, that her great-great grandmother Emilie was married to a Prussian prince. He then showed her the leather-bound notebook inscribed to Emilie by the prince. Later in life, when Eve was married and inherited the diary, she became obsessed with proving this birthright. The Secrets of the Notebook tells how she follows the clues, from experts on European royalty in London to archives in West Germany and then, under threat of being arrested as a spy by the Communist regime, to an archive in East Germany that had never opened its doors to the West. What she unearths is a love story set against the upheaval of the Napoleonic Wars and the anti-Semitism of the Prussian court, and a ruse that both protected Emilie’s daughter and probably condemned her granddaughter—Eve’s beloved grandmother, Anna—to death in the Nazi camps.

A New York Times and international bestseller, The Secrets of the Notebook is now being made into a major motion picture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Book Thief *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • ONE OF TIME MAGAZINE’S 100 BEST YA BOOKS OF ALL TIME

The extraordinary, beloved novel about the ability of books to feed the soul even in the darkest of times.

When Death has a story to tell, you listen.

It is 1939. Nazi Germany. The country is holding its breath. Death has never been busier, and will become busier still.

Liesel Meminger is a foster girl living outside of Munich, who scratches out a meager existence for herself by stealing when she encounters something she can’t resist–books. With the help of her accordion-playing foster father, she learns to read and shares her stolen books with her neighbors during bombing raids as well as with the Jewish man hidden in her basement.

In superbly crafted writing that burns with intensity, award-winning author Markus Zusak, author of I Am the Messenger, has given us one of the most enduring stories of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Conversations with People Who Hate Me: 12 Things I Learned from Talking to Internet Strangers *




  








“Dylan Marron is the internet’s Love Warrior. His work is fresh, deeply honest, wildly creative, and right on time.” —Glennon Doyle, #1 New York Times bestselling author

“Dylan Marron is like a modern Mister Rogers for the digital age.” —Jason Sudeikis

From the host of the award-winning, critically acclaimed podcast Conversations with People Who Hate Me comes a thought-provoking, witty, and inspirational exploration of difficult conversations and how to navigate them.

Dylan Marron’s work has racked up millions of views and worldwide support. From his acclaimed Every Single Word video series highlighting the lack of diversity in Hollywood to his web series Sitting in Bathrooms with Trans People, Marron has explored some of today’s biggest social issues.

Yet, according to some strangers on the internet, Marron is a “moron,” a “beta male,” and a “talentless hack.” Rather than running from this online vitriol, Marron began a social experiment in which he invited his detractors to chat with him on the phone—and those conversations revealed surprising and fascinating insights.

Now, Marron retraces his journey through a project that connects adversarial strangers in a time of unprecedented division. After years of production and dozens of phone calls, he shares what he’s learned about having difficult conversations and how having them can help close the ever-growing distance between us.

Charmingly candid and refreshingly hopeful, Conversations with People Who Hate Me will serve as both a guide to anyone partaking in difficult conversations and a permission slip for those who dare to believe that connection is possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Henry and June: From "A Journal of Love," The Unexpurgated Diary (1931–1932) of Anaïs Nin *




  







This bestseller covers a single momentous year during Nin’s life in Paris, when she met Henry Miller and his wife, June. “Closer to what many sexually adventuresome women experience than almost anything I’ve ever read....I found it a very erotic book and profoundly liberating” (Alice Walker). The source of a major motion picture from Universal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hollywood Spy: A Maggie Hope Mystery *




  








Maggie Hope is off to California to solve a crime that hits too close to home—and to confront the very evil she thought she had left behind in Europe—as the acclaimed World War II mystery series from New York Times bestselling author Susan Elia MacNeal continues.

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE MILWAUKEE JOURNAL SENTINEL • “An absolute triumph . . . Maggie Hope is irresistible.”—Hilary Davidson, author of Her Last Breath

Los Angeles, 1943. As the Allies beat back the Nazis in the Mediterranean and the United States military slowly closes in on Tokyo, Walt Disney cranks out wartime propaganda and the Cocoanut Grove is alive with jazz and swing every night. But behind this sunny façade lies a darker reality. Up in the lush foothills of Hollywood, a woman floats lifeless in the pool of one of California’s trendiest hotels.

When American-born secret agent and British spy Maggie Hope learns that this woman was engaged to her former fiancée, John Sterling, and that he suspects her death was no accident, intuition tells her he’s right. Leaving London under siege is a lot to ask—but John was once the love of Maggie’s life . . . and she can’t say no.

Maggie struggles with seeing her lost love again, but more shocking is the realization that her country is as divided and convulsed with hatred as Europe. The Zoot Suit Riots loom large in Los Angeles, and the Ku Klux Klan casts a long shadow everywhere. But there is little time to dwell on memories once she starts digging into the case. As she traces a web of deception from the infamous Garden of Allah to the iconic Carthay Circle Theater, she discovers things aren’t always the way things appear in the movies—and the political situation in America is more complicated, and dangerous, than the newsreels would have them all believe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Miss Silver Mysteries Volume Four: Dark Threat, Latter End, and Wicked Uncle *




  








Three cozy mysteries in the “timelessly charming” historical series featuring a retired English governess who finds a second calling as a detective (Charlotte MacLeod).

Meet Miss Maud Silver, a retired governess and “little old lady who nobody notices, but who in turn notices everything” (Paula Gosling, author of the Jack Stryker mystery series).

Dark Threat: Judy Elliot leaves war-torn London for a job as a maid in the peaceful countryside. But something’s not right at the house known as Pilgrim’s Rest. Fortunately Miss Silver is skilled at shedding light on deadly secrets . . .

Latter End: Wealthy Mrs. Lois Latter thinks she has everything, but that doesn’t stop someone from giving her poison. And with the late matron’s long list of enemies, Miss Silver has her work cut out for her . . .

Wicked Uncle: Gregory Porlock didn’t become one of Britain’s most powerful men by following the rules. But when he’s found with a knife in his back, the game is over. Now Miss Maud Silver must deduce who’s playing dirty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Miss Silver Mysteries Volume Five: The Case of William Smith, Eternity Ring, and The Catherine Wheel *




  








The British governess-turned-sleuth continues her witty, inquisitive ways with three mysteries from the “timelessly charming” series (Charlotte MacLeod).

Retired governess Maud Silver has discovered an entirely new calling: private detection. And though she may seem an unlikely sleuth, Scotland Yard needs her more than ever in this charming series from “a first-rate storyteller” (The Daily Telegraph).

The Case of William Smith: William Smith isn’t sure what his name is, but he knows it isn’t William Smith. That was the name the Nazis gave him in 1942, when he was sent to die in one of their nightmarish camps. Now the war is over and he’s back in England, ready to start over. But even a man with no past can’t escape history. And if Miss Silver can figure out his true identity, his enemies are going to finish what they started.

Eternity Ring: Det. Sgt. Frank Abbot thought he’d spend a quiet holiday at his family’s estate. Instead, he hears wild tales of a man dragging a murdered girl into the woods. Naturally, he calls his friend, Miss Maud Silver, to take a look. But when no one can locate the body of the rumored victim and the sole witness suffers a broken neck, the only thing Miss Silver knows for sure is that the pastoral peace of this town masks something far more sinister.

The Catherine Wheel: When a wealthy man named Taverner places a newspaper ad looking for distant relatives to add to his will, several possible relations appear from all over England. But with the scent of money in the air, old feuds reemerge and the extended family squabbles over the cash. It’s not long before there is one less Taverner, and Miss Silver is called in to find out who put the knife in his back.

These charming British mysteries featuring the unstoppable Miss Silver—whose stout figure, fondness for Tennyson, and passion for knitting belie a keen intellect and a knack for cracking even the toughest cases—are sure to delight readers of Agatha Christie, Ellis Peters, and Dorothy L. Sayers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cut Out Cookie (Auntie Clem's Bakery Book 17) *




  








From USA Today Bestselling Author, P.D. Workman!
Who cut out Crazy Theresa?
Erin once again finds herself sandwiched between a friend and her partner’s police investigation when Willie Andrews is accused of killing Crazy Theresa Franklin.
Willie couldn’t have done it.
At least, Erin doesn’t think so.
He isn’t talking to her about it, or to anyone else. There are plenty of other people who might have killed Crazy Theresa. She had enemies. But which one had managed to catch her off guard?
And can Erin ensure that one of her friends does not end up in prison for it?

⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ The author has the ability to pull you into her story and keep you firmly rooted there until the end. Her characters are interest and have depth. She isn’t afraid to explore the areas of our society that many would rather sweep under the rug.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Best American Mystery And Suspense 2021 *




  








Steph Cha, a rising star who brings a fresh perspective as series editor, takes the helm of the new The Best American Mystery and Suspense, with best-selling crime novelist Alafair Burke joining her as the first guest editor.
“Crime writers, forgive the pun, are killing it right now creatively,” writes guest editor Alafair Burke in her introduction. “It was difficult—painful even—to narrow this year’s Best American Mystery and Suspense to only twenty stories.” Spanning from a mediocre spa in Florida, to New York’s gritty East Village, to death row in Alabama, this collection reveals boundless suspense in small, quiet moments, offering startling twists in the least likely of places. From a powerful response to hateful bullying, to a fight for health care, to a gripping desperation to vote, these stories are equal parts shocking, devastating, and enthralling, revealing the tension pulsing through our everyday lives and affirming that mystery and suspense writing is better than ever before.

The Best American Mystery and Suspense 2021includes
JENNY BHATT• GAR ANTHONY HAYWOOD• GABINO IGLESIAS• AYA DE LEÓN• LAURA LIPPMAN DELIA C. PITTS• ALEX SEGURA• FAYE SNOWDEN• LISA UNGER and others


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Quest: A Western Trio *




  








Three thrilling tales from one of the masters of frontier fiction!

In “Paradise Al,” Brand tells the first of two stories about Paradise Al, a drifter and rambler who has been riding the rails when he jumps off a passenger train just outside of town. He’s caught and thrown in jail, but his resemblance to the Pendletons, a local family, gets him out. Suddenly Al is caught in the middle of the Pendletons’ long-standing feud with the Draytons, another local clan that has a wild, untamed stallion and has boasted it will give the horse to anyone who can ride him. Paradise Al, clearly a novice when it comes to horses, takes up the challenge, with two conditions: he gets to keep the horse on the Pendleton Ranch for a week and he gets to marry young Molly Drayton.

“Paradise Al’s Confession” is another chapter in the saga of Paradise Al, masquerading as Al Pendleton. He’s now planning on marrying Molly Drayton and is busy at work starting up a ranch when an unexpected visitor arrives and threatens to pull the rug out from under Al and his entire charade.

In “The Quest,” Barney Dwyer is a social outcast with more brawn than brains who has yet to find his place in the world. Dwyer works on Daniel Peary’s ranch, and when he unintentionally breaks one of Peary’s tools, he’s fired. But Peary decides to give Dwyer an opportunity to get his job back—he tells Dwyer to track down Peary’s estranged son Len and bring him home. Dwyer accepts, but has no idea what an impossible task he is about to embark on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Birds of Prey (The Courtney Series: The Birds of Prey Trilogy Book 1)*




  








A Courtney series adventure - Book 1 in the Birds of Prey trilogy

"Africa!" The sound of that mysterious name on his own lips raised goose pimples along his arms and made the thick dark hair prickle on the back of his neck.' A simple mission. A battle for their lives. It is 1667 and the war between the Dutch and the English continues apace. Sir Francis Courtney, his son Hal, and their crew are carried around the southern tip of the African colonies by the good ship Lady Edwinna, licensed to attack and seize the treasure-laden ships of the Dutch East India company. When they capture a Dutch trader and hold the passengers to ransom, Sir Francis hopes only for a good price and a small sense of satisfaction. But this is unlawful territory they sail in.An unexpected betrayal will mean the men on board will afce greater peril than they have ever faced before - and many good men may never see home again...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Piece of Cake (R.A.F. Quartet Book 1)*




  








From the Phoney War of 1939 to the Battle of Britain in 1940, the pilots of Hornet Squadron learn their lessons the hard way. Hi-jinks are all very well on the ground, but once in a Hurricane's cockpit, the best killers keep their wits close.

Newly promoted Commanding Officer Fanny Barton has a job on to whip the Hornets into shape before they face the Luftwaffe's seasoned pilots. And sometimes Fighter Command, with its obsolete tactics and stiff doctrines, is the real menace.

As with all Robinson's novels, the raw dialogue, rich black humour and brilliantly rendered, adrenalin-packed dogfights bring the Battle of Britain, and the brave few who fought it, to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dark Flight: a Cold War military aviation thriller *




  








‘Excitement and fine writing - James Blatch’s Red Brunson is back' – Sir John Major KG CH
*___*
In the dark recesses of a hangar, hidden deep in the Mojave desert, an experimental hypersonic aircraft sits in the shadows.

A secret to all but a handful of men, the XS-81 has a very specific task, ready to protect the United State’s military secrets from a new wave of Soviet satellites.

To crew a highly sensitive first mission, a young test pilot will sit alongside an Edwards AFB veteran. For Captain Red Brunson, this is a chance to make amends after a difficult start in his test flying career.

But at the heart of this top-secret project, is a traitor.

With the United States on the brink of a humiliating disaster, exposed by a deep cover spy, Red finds himself at the centre of an incident that could make the Bay of Pigs look like a picnic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Enlightenment Now: The Case for Reason, Science, Humanism, and Progress *




  








INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
A NEW YORK TIMES NOTABLE BOOK OF 2018
ONE OF THE ECONOMIST'S BOOKS OF THE YEAR

"My new favorite book of all time." --Bill Gates

If you think the world is coming to an end, think again: people are living longer, healthier, freer, and happier lives, and while our problems are formidable, the solutions lie in the Enlightenment ideal of using reason and science. By the author of the new book, Rationality.

Is the world really falling apart? Is the ideal of progress obsolete? In this elegant assessment of the human condition in the third millennium, cognitive scientist and public intellectual Steven Pinker urges us to step back from the gory headlines and prophecies of doom, which play to our psychological biases. Instead, follow the data: In seventy-five jaw-dropping graphs, Pinker shows that life, health, prosperity, safety, peace, knowledge, and happiness are on the rise, not just in the West, but worldwide. This progress is not the result of some cosmic force. It is a gift of the Enlightenment: the conviction that reason and science can enhance human flourishing.

Far from being a naïve hope, the Enlightenment, we now know, has worked. But more than ever, it needs a vigorous defense. The Enlightenment project swims against currents of human nature--tribalism, authoritarianism, demonization, magical thinking--which demagogues are all too willing to exploit. Many commentators, committed to political, religious, or romantic ideologies, fight a rearguard action against it. The result is a corrosive fatalism and a willingness to wreck the precious institutions of liberal democracy and global cooperation.

With intellectual depth and literary flair, Enlightenment Now makes the case for reason, science, and humanism: the ideals we need to confront our problems and continue our progress.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Six Impossible Things: The Mystery of the Quantum World *




  








“An elegant and accessible” investigation of quantum mechanics for non-specialists—“highly recommended” for students of the sciences, sci-fi fans, and anyone interested in the strange world of quantum physics (Forbes)

Rules of the quantum world seem to say that a cat can be both alive and dead at the same time and a particle can be in two places at once. And that particle is also a wave; everything in the quantum world can described in terms of waves—or entirely in terms of particles. These interpretations were all established by the end of the 1920s, by Erwin Schrödinger, Werner Heisenberg, Paul Dirac, and others. But no one has yet come up with a common sense explanation of what is going on. In this concise and engaging book, astrophysicist John Gribbin offers an overview of six of the leading interpretations of quantum mechanics.

Gribbin calls his account “agnostic,” explaining that none of these interpretations is any better—or any worse—than any of the others. Gribbin presents the Copenhagen Interpretation, promoted by Niels Bohr and named by Heisenberg; the Pilot-Wave Interpretation, developed by Louis de Broglie; the Many Worlds Interpretation (termed “excess baggage” by Gribbin); the Decoherence Interpretation (“incoherent”); the Ensemble “Non-Interpretation”; and the Timeless Transactional Interpretation (which theorized waves going both forward and backward in time). All of these interpretations are crazy, Gribbin warns, and some are more crazy than others—but in the quantum world, being more crazy does not necessarily mean more wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Motorcycles at War: Images of War, Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives *




  







Motorbikes were widely used by all sides in WW2 due to their agility, adaptability and speed,. A precious few survive today as rare collectors items.

The author, who is the Photo Archivist at the IWM has unearthed images of all the major marques. Famous British names (Triumph, Norton, Matchless, BSA, Velocette, James and Rudge) feature along with the bigger American machines from Indian and Harley-Davidson. German bikes have their own chapter with classics such as NSU, Zundapp and BMW and include hybrid traed motorcycles known as Kettengrad with some shots actually taken by General Erwin Rommel himself.

Also covered are rare experimental prototypes photographed during trials and later in combat, the funnies of the wartime biking world such as the Airborne forces Excelsior Welbike (British) and the Cushman parascooter (US).

Together this is a unique collection of two-wheeled images.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Seizing the Enigma: The Race to Break the German U-Boat Codes, 1939–1943 *




  








“An absorbing and thoroughly well documented account” of WWII naval intelligence and the Allied hunt for the Nazi code machine known as the Enigma (Warship).

From the start of World War II to mid-1943, British and American naval forces fought a desperate battle against German submarine wolfpacks. And the Allies might have lost the struggle at sea without an astounding intelligence coup. Here, the author brings to life the race to break the German U-boat codes.

As the Battle of the Atlantic raged, Hitler’s U-boats reigned. To combat the growing crisis, ingenious amateurs joined the nucleus of dedicated professionals at Bletchley Park to unlock the continually changing German naval codes. Their mission: to read the U-boat messages of Hitler’s cipher device, the Enigma.

They first found success with the capture of U-110,—which yielded the Enigma machine itself and a trove of secret documents. Then the weather ship Lauenburg seized near the Arctic ice pack provided code settings for an entire month. Finally, two sailors rescued a German weather cipher that enabled the team at Bletchley to solve the Enigma after a year-long blackout.

In “a highly recommended account with a wealth of materials” Seizing the Enigma tells the story of a determined corps of people who helped turn the tide of the war (Naval Historical Foundation).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/27/22.

Currently $2.

*Berlin Blockade: Soviet Chokehold and the Great Allied Airlift 1948-1949 (Cold War, 1945–1991) *




  







When the world held its breath

It is 25 years since the end of the Cold War, now a generation old. It began over 75 years ago, in 1944 long before the last shots of the Second World War had echoed across the wastelands of Eastern Europe with the brutal Greek Civil War. The battle lines are no longer drawn, but they linger on, unwittingly or not, in conflict zones such as Iraq, Somalia and Ukraine. In an era of mass-produced AK-47s and ICBMs, one such flashpoint was Berlin.

Allied agreements entered into at Teheran, Yalta and Potsdam for the carving up of postwar Berlin now meant nothing to the Soviet conquerors. Their victory had cost millions of Russian lives troops and civilians so the hammer and sickle hoisted atop the Reichstag was more a claim to ownership than success.

Moscow's agenda was clear and simple: the Western Allies had to leave Berlin. The blockade ensued as the Soviets orchestrated a determined program of harassment, intimidation, flexing of muscle, and Socialist propaganda to force the Allies out. Truman had already used the atomic bomb: Britain and America would not be cowed. Historys largest airborne relief program was introduced to save the beleaguered city. In a war of attrition, diplomatic bluff and backstabbing, and mobilizing of forces, the West braced itself for a third world war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/28/22.

Currently $2.

*The Best of Philip K. Dick *




  








Thirteen short stories by the legendary author of The Man in the High Castle and other science fiction classics.

Philip K. Dick didn’t predict the future―he summoned the desperate bleakness of our present directly from his fevered paranoia. Dick didn’t predict the Internet or iPhones or email or 3D printers, but rather he so thoroughly understood human nature that he could already see, even at the advent of the transistor, the way technology would alienate us from each other and from ourselves. He could see us isolated and drifting in our own private realities even before we had plugged in our ear buds. He could see, even in the earliest days of space exploration, how much of our own existence remained unexplored, and how the great black spaces between people were growing even as our universe was shrinking.

Philip K. Dick spent his first three years as a science fiction author writing shorter fiction, and in his lifetime he composed almost 150 short stories, many of which have gone on to be adapted into (slightly watered down) Hollywood blockbusters. Collected here are thirteen of his most Dickian tales, funhouse realities with trap doors and hidden compartments.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Last Days of Want: A Post-Apocalyptic Survival Thriller *




  








At the end of the world, who will survive the last days?

For ten years, war and famine ravaged the population.

Lawlessness spread across the country.

What was Dylan willing to do to keep his family together?

In Las Vegas, Nevada, Dylan, his family, and their loyal Australian Kelpie, Pepper, are like everyone else. They scrape for food and do whatever it takes, but at least they’re in one of the few remaining cities where they can keep the family together. It was hard, but everything changed the day Dylan’s daughter decided to leave.

How would he get Maci back?

When Maci left with her boyfriend, Logan, she had no idea what they would discover in the rest of the country. It was worse than she imagined. Raiders, cannibals, and rogue factions roamed the countryside and there wasn’t anyone to stop them. It wasn’t long before she realized the real threat.

Logan had turned into a controlling monster.

Was there any way to escape him?

How could she get back to her family?

As Dylan eeks out a living in the fight clubs, he hears of a safe place across the country in Wisconsin, but until he gets his daughter back, they can’t go anywhere. There’s just one problem.

Finding out where she went just might get him killed.

You’ll love this post-apocalyptic thriller, because this family struggle to survive is fraught with the most amazing challenges, and it will take a clever plan to get them all back together.

From Bestselling author, Derek Shupert, comes The Last Days of Want, a survival thriller featuring flawed, complex characters and riveting action adventure. A disaster/post-apocalyptic series perfect for fans of Ryan Schow, Kyla Stone, Franklin Horton, Jack Hunt, and Boyd Craven.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Medicine Men: Extreme Appalachian Doctoring *




  








#5 in the USA Wall Street Journal Best Seller in 2014
#6 in the USA Wall Street Journal Best Seller in 2015

Medicine Men is an extraordinary collection of the most memorable moments from a dozen old-school rural physicians who each practiced medicine for more than 50 years in the Southern Appalachian Mountains.

It contains hilarious, heroic, and heartwarming true stories of miracle cures, ghost dogs, and much madcap medical mayhem.

Quotations in the book are rendered as they were spoken in real-life Appalachian dialect.

Chosen for 15 Books Every Healthcare Professional Should Read by Physicians Weekly


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Beyond Eden (Contemporary Romantic Thriller Book 3) *




  








A heart-stopping story of romantic suspense from #1 New York Times bestselling author Catherine Coulter.

Lindsay Foxe is a successful model in New York, a woman who hides behind a new name to protect herself from a past of betrayal and treachery and a present that becomes fraught with danger. The product of old San Francisco wealth, the daughter of a man who despises her, her life is forever changed when she is brutally assaulted by her sister’s husband, and then rejected by her family.

Lindsay is finally forced to face up to her past when she meets S.C. Taylor, a tough ex-cop, turned private investigator and computer troubleshooter. He is hired to protect her; but can he both win her trust and discover who is trying to kill her and why?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Perfect Summer: England 1911, Just Before the Storm *




  








A “sparkling social history” that brings the twilight of the Edwardian era to life (Entertainment Weekly).

The Perfect Summer chronicles a glorious English summer just over a century ago, when the world was on the cusp of irrevocable change. That summer of 1911, a new king was crowned and the aristocracy was at play, bounding from one house party to the next. But perfection was not for all. Cracks in the social fabric were showing. The country was brought to a standstill by industrial strikes. Temperatures rose steadily to more than 100 degrees; by August, deaths from heatstroke were too many for newspapers to report.

Drawing on material from intimate and rarely seen sources and narrated from the viewpoints of a series of exceptional individuals—among them a debutante, a choirboy, a politician, a trade unionist, a butler, and the queen—The Perfect Summer is a vividly rendered glimpse of a bygone time and place.

“Brimming with delectable information and little-known facts . . . manages to describe every stratum of English society . . . Where Nicolson is especially good, however, is with the royals and the aristocracy, whose country estates, salons, entertainments, and affairs—discreet and indiscreet—she describes with accuracy and humor.” —The Providence Journal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Voices She Heard: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery (A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Series Book 48 ) *




  







Ally is desperate for a change of scenery. So, hoping to rebuild her life, she heads to an isolated retreat outside of a small town. But things move on their own, screams echo from the basement, and Ally sees a shadowy figure out of the corner of her eye. Is the retreat haunted? And if it is, what does the ghost want with Ally?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bats Fly at Dusk (The Bertha Cool and Donald Lam Mysteries) *




  








A hot-headed PI’s missing person case leads to murder in this mystery by the creator of Perry Mason and author of Owls Don’t Blink.

Bertha Cool and Donald Lam make for an unlikely pair of private detectives. She’s a fifty-something-year-old widow built like a longshoreman with a mouth to match. Donald is a wiry ex-lawyer in his thirties with a face that’s a magnet for fists. Fortunately, he’s whip-smart. His brains have gotten him and his partner through the toughest of cases. However, with World War II on, he’s recently enlisted in the navy, leaving Bertha flying solo with her next client . . .

A blind beggar is searching for a young lady who disappeared after being hit by a car. Bertha’s certain she can handle a missing person case on her own, especially after her client asks her to break a hundred-dollar bill. But when her search yields murder, Bertha is suddenly flying blind. Now she must quickly locate a killer before everything comes crashing down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Merit Badge Murder (Merry Wrath Mysteries Book 1) *




  








From USA Today bestselling author, Leslie Langtry comes a mystery series of laugh-out-loud proportions...

When CIA agent Merry Wrath is "accidentally" outted, she's forced her into early retirement, changes her appearance, and moves where no one will ever find her—Iowa. Instead of black bag drops in Bangkok, she now spends her time leading a young Girl Scout troop. But Merry's new simple life turns not-so-simple when an enemy agent shows up dead at scout camp. Suddenly Merry is forced to deal with her former life in order to preserve her future one.

It doesn't help matters that the CIA sends in her former, sexy handler to investigate…or that the hot new neighbor across the street turns out to be the local detective in charge of her case. And when Merry is forced to take on a roommate in the voluptuous form of a turned KGB agent/bimbo, things become trickier than wet work in Waukegan or cookie sales in the spring. Nothing in the CIA or Girl Scouts' training manuals has prepared her for what comes next…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mint Cookie Murder (Merry Wrath Mysteries Book 2) *




  








From USA Today bestselling author, Leslie Langtry comes another Merry Wrath Mystery that will leave you laughing 'til it hurts—scout's honor!

Ex-CIA agent turned suburban scout leader, Merry Wrath, is just trying to live a normal, quiet life. But all that goes out the window when a convicted traitor (who’s inconveniently not in his prison cell) dies on her doorstep, and an obese cat, who bears a disturbing resemblance to Hitler, decides to move in.

To make things worse, it’s time for the annual troop cookie sale, her new boyfriend’s old college flame shows up to win him back, and someone’s shooting at Merry in the frozen foods section of the grocery store. Is the assassin after her or the cat? Is Riley, her hot former CIA handler, hitting on her? Is Rex, her boyfriend, going to dump her? Will she sell enough cookies to take her troop to Winter Sniper Camp? If Merry doesn't find answer to these questions soon, it may be too late!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Marshmallow S'More Murder (Merry Wrath Mysteries Book 3) *




  








From USA Today bestselling author, Leslie Langtry comes the latest Merry Wrath Mystery that will leave you dying of laughter...

What could be better for former CIA agent turned Girl Scout leader Merry Wrath than taking twelve little girls to Washington DC for a bit of summer fun? Almost anything. Unfortunately, between her girls terrorizing the Secret Service and "accidentally" destroying the hotel pool, Merry has her hands full with this troop. And when her former handler, Riley, is kidnapped Merry has to turn to an old friend from her spy days and her parents, Senator and Mrs. Czrgy, to help her wrangle the troop and rescue the man she once briefly called her boyfriend.

Armed only with a perpetually AWOL parent, stalked by a runaway King Vulture, and plagued by a mysterious death from her past, Merry's mayhem weaves a wacky trail from moonshiners in the Blue Ridge Mountains, to the bowels of the Japanese Embassy, to the ductwork of the International Spy Museum. With things heating up with current boyfriend, Detective Rex Ferguson, can Merry decipher clues from her past to find ex¬-boyfriend Riley and finally solve the murder of Yakuza boss, Midori Ito, before the target on her back is filled with lead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Movie Night Murder (Merry Wrath Mysteries Book 4) *




  








From USA Today bestselling author, Leslie Langtry comes the latest laugh-out-loud Merry Wrath Mystery...

Merry Wrath has seen dangers galore in her former job as a CIA field agent. But nothing has prepared her for this—an overnight Mommy and Me lock-in with her Girl Scout troop, complete with movies, dodgeball, four cats, a baby…and a dead body.

When the mysterious corpse’s identity is revealed, Merry and her former handler, Riley, realize they might have a domestic terrorist situation on their hands...one that needs diffused quickly before any more dead bodies appear. Merry once again calls on her former professional skills to track down a killer. Between a new, hottie female medical examiner—who seems a bit too interested in Merry’s boyfriend, Rex—the demanding President of the United States, the world’s 2nd largest snail collection, and an incident with pink hair dye, Merry has her work cut out for her. Can she stop an attack before it begins? Or will this be one Movie Night without a happy ending?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mud Run Murder (Merry Wrath Mysteries Book 5) *




  








From USA Today bestselling author, Leslie Langtry comes the next laugh-out-loud Merry Wrath Mystery...

Ex-CIA Agent turned small town Girl Scout leader, Merry Wrath, thinks she has her hands full getting her troop ready for the Mud Run out at scout camp. But a trip to the movies, where she sees her whole career played out on the big screen, turns her world from little girls to great big lies. Turns out her former handler, Riley, is hiding something and the Agency is on the warpath, thinking Merry has leaked classified intel.

From a bizarre organization called Coats for Cats to redecorating her guest room with bullet holes, her life is turning into a Merry-go-round of misdirection, miscreants and misdemeanors. Can she clear her name, or will the Mud Run turn into a run for her life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Penny Küfer Investigates: Books 1 - 3: A Cozy Mystery Collection *




  








The first three books in the popular mystery series, for fans of Agatha Christie and cozy crime


MURDER ON THE OCCIDENT EXPRESS

Penny Küfer has just completed her first week of private detective training—whereupon she finds herself disinherited by her mother and abandoned by her fiancé. There is only one consolation left to her: the long-dreamed-of trip on the Occident Express, the most luxurious train ever to run on Europe's rails.
But even before the ambitious young sleuth can enjoy her first glass of champagne, she finds herself with a corpse—in her own compartment, no less.

DEATH OF A SNOOP

Instead of cramming for her degree at the detective academy, Penny Küfer, aspiring sleuth, finds herself in a "lost place", a former grand hotel in the foothills of the Alps. Recently a particularly devious murderer seems to have checked in, plus there is a strange rumor about a secret hiding place full of diamonds...

DEEP DIVE INTO DEATH

Axel Sandorf, business magnate and visionary, has achieved what others have only dared to dream about: he is cruising the oceans aboard the largest private submarine yacht the world has ever seen.
Penny can’t believe her luck when she, of all people, receives an invitation from the elusive billionaire. It’s supposed to be a pleasure cruise under the sea—but where Penny goes, the first murder attempt isn’t long in coming. Instead of chasing exotic fish, the ambitious young detective is soon facing a poisoner who seems to be outsmarting her at every turn...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Victim: The Other Side of Murder*




  








The New York Times–bestselling author’s pioneering true crime classic: It’s “Truman Capote’s In Cold Blood turned inside out” (Newsweek).

During an armed robbery in 1974, five hostages were held in the basement of a small home-audio store in Ogden, Utah, by a group of enlisted US Air Force airmen stationed at a nearby base. The victims—including wife and mother Carol Naisbitt—were brutally tortured, shot in the head, and left for dead. Yet somehow, Carol’s sixteen-year-old son made it out alive—and “the emotional strain his family underwent during his year-long hospitalization, is the heart of Kinder’s story” (Kirkus Reviews).

In Victim, the first true crime book to go beyond the headlines and tell story of love, loss, courage, and survival, “the crime in question becomes not merely something that happened to somebody else somewhere else, but rather an event that touches us all firsthand and very deeply.” A compelling and tragic look at how lives can be changed forever by a random act of violence, it remains one of the most influential books in the victims’ rights movement and has become required reading for trainees at the FBI Academy at Quantico (Boston Herald).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Follow You Home *




  








The page-turning psychological thriller from the author of #1 bestsellers The Magpies and Because She Loves Me.

It was supposed to be the trip of a lifetime, a final adventure before settling down. But after a perfect start, an encounter with a young couple on a night train forces Daniel and Laura to cut their dream trip short and flee home.

Back in London, Daniel and Laura vow never to talk about what happened that night. But as they try to fit into their old lives again, they realise they are in terrible danger—and that their nightmare is just beginning…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Cloud of Unknowing: A Novel*




  








A “gripping” mystery revolving around a family tragedy, and a woman who may or may not be descending into madness (Entertainment Weekly).

David Sears grew up terrorized by the ravings of his schizophrenic father, a frustrated literary genius who openly preferred David’s sister Diana for her superior intelligence. When the Old Man died, David thought the madness had finally died with him. But the Sears family was not through with its troubles.

The drowning of Diana’s mentally ill son has been ruled a tragic “misadventure,” a conclusion she refuses to accept. After hastily divorcing her husband, she sets out to prove his culpability. Her increasingly manic behavior is becoming hard for David to ignore. He finds himself afraid for his own family’s safety—and choosing his words carefully when answering the detective.

Edgar Award–winning author Thomas H. Cook explores the power of blood to define us, bind us, and sometimes destroy us, in a novel of “consuming suspense almost too concentrated to bear” (New York Daily News).

“So spare and precise, it feels as if it has been chiseled in stone with something like a surgical instrument.” —Joyce Carol Oates


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Truth, Lies, and Mr. Grey (The Three Mrs. Greys Book 2) *




  








Three women scorned, one wealthy, vengeful bigamist—and killer bad news no one saw coming. In Shelly Ellis’ shocking follow-up to The Three Mrs. Greys,a trio of betrayed wives finds that no one can be trusted—maybe not even themselves . . .

Diamond. Noelle. Vanessa. As Cyrus Grey recovers from a near-fatal shooting, the women who each thought they were his only wife are fighting hard to make new dreams—even if it means going one dangerous step too far . . .

On trial for Cyrus’s shooting, Diamond is determined to clear her name—and get back the husband she still loves. But uncovering the truth will reveal more secrets than she ever imagined. And unexpected desire is bringing them all too close to home . . .

Beautiful Noelle has found happiness with new love Tariq. But Cyrus’ scheming confronts her with an unthinkable conspiracy—and an impossible choice to save all she hopes for . . .

As seemingly sweet suburban wife Vanessa helps Cyrus recover, she's about to finish him off for good—and keep the expensive lifestyle she earned. But her manipulations will push her up against two relentless—and all-too-intimate—enemies . . .

Now with lethal agendas clashing, passions high, and everyone's future on the line, which rules will each woman break to finally end the past—and who will survive to secure everything?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Close Combat (The Corps series Book 6) *




  








Bestselling author W.E.B. Griffin's epic sixth novel in THE CORPS series--a powerful, dramatic tribute to the courageous men and women who braved WWII.

As Japanese forces close in for an all-out effort to recapture Guadalcanal from the American forces occupying the island, many fates converge and intertwine, finding Captain Charles Galloway, Major Jake Dillon, Sergeant Thomas McCoy and China Marine Killer McCoy in dramatic arenas all over the Pacific.

From the Solomons to Australia to Washington, D.C., the warriors, plus the wives and sweethearts who love them, once more find themselves facing the challenges of their lives...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dexter by Design *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • The Dexter series continues with Dexter’s deadliest case yet. • The Killer Character That Inspired the Hit Showtime Series Dexter

After his surprisingly glorious honeymoon in Paris, life is almost normal for Dexter Morgan. Married life seems to agree with him: he’s devoted to his bride, his stomach is full, and his homicidal hobbies are nicely under control. But old habits die hard—and Dexter’s work as a blood spatter analyst never fails to offer new temptations that appeal to his offbeat sense of justice. Not to mention that his Dark Passenger still waits to hunt with him in the moonlight. The discovery of a corpse (artfully displayed as a sunbather relaxing on a Miami beach chair) naturally piques Dexter’s curiosity and Miami’s finest realize they’ve got a terrifying new serial killer on the loose. And Dexter, of course, is back in business.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Where, The Why, and The How: 75 Artists Illustrate Wondrous Mysteries of Science *




  








In this New York Times bestseller, “you’ll see star births described in pen and ink, antimatter realized in collage, and a hand-painted black hole” (Discover Magazine).

A science book like no other, The Where, the Why, and the How turns loose seventy-five of today’s hottest artists onto life’s vast questions, from how we got here to where we are going. Inside these pages some of the biggest (and smallest) mysteries of the natural world are explained in essays by real working scientists, which are then illustrated by artists given free rein to be as literal or as imaginative as they like. The result is a celebration of the wonder that inspires every new discovery. Featuring work by such contemporary luminaries as Lisa Congdon, Jen Corace, Neil Farber, Susie Ghahremani, Jeremyville, and many more, this is a work of scientific and artistic exploration to pique the interest of both the intellectually and imaginatively curious.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cox's Navy: Salvaging the German High Seas Fleet at Scapa Flow, 1924–1931 *




  






A deep dive into the biggest salvage operation in history: the recovery of German warships—the Allies’ spoils of World War I—from Scottish waters.

On Midsummer’s Day 1919 the interned German Grand Fleet was scuttled by their crews at Scapa Flow in the Orkney Islands despite a Royal Navy guard force. Greatly embarrassed, the Admiralty nevertheless confidently stated that none of the ships would ever be recovered. Had it not been for the drive and ingenuity of one man there is indeed every possibility that they would still be resting on the sea bottom today.

Cox’s Navy tells the incredible true story of Ernest Cox, a Wolverhampton-born scrap merchant, who despite having no previous experience, led the biggest salvage operation in history to recover the ships. The 28,000-ton Hindenberg was the largest ship ever salvaged. Not knowing the boundaries enabled Cox to apply solid common sense and brilliant improvisation, changing forever marine salvage practice during peace and war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Bloody Okinawa: The Last Great Battle of World War II *




  








A stirring narrative of World War II's final major battle—the Pacific war's largest, bloodiest, most savagely fought campaign—the last of its kind.

On Easter Sunday, April 1, 1945, more than 184,000 US troops began landing on the only Japanese home soil invaded during the Pacific war. Just 350 miles from mainland Japan, Okinawa was to serve as a forward base for Japan's invasion in the fall of 1945.

Nearly 140,000 Japanese and auxiliary soldiers fought with suicidal tenacity from hollowed-out, fortified hills and ridges. Under constant fire and in the rain and mud, the Americans battered the defenders with artillery, aerial bombing, naval gunfire, and every infantry tool. Waves of Japanese kamikaze and conventional warplanes sank 36 warships, damaged 368 others, and killed nearly 5,000 US seamen.

When the slugfest ended after 82 days, more than 125,000 enemy soldiers lay dead—along with 7,500 US ground troops. Tragically, more than 100,000 Okinawa civilians perished while trapped between the armies. The brutal campaign persuaded US leaders to drop the atomic bomb instead of invading Japan.

Utilizing accounts by US combatants and Japanese sources, author Joseph Wheelan endows this riveting story of the war's last great battle with a compelling human dimension.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/28/22.

Currently $3.

*Gurkhas at War: Eyewitness Accounts from World War II to Iraq *




  







In in-depth interviews with Gurkhas soldiers past and present, depicts key military campaigns of the 20th century in the words of the men who were there. From WW2 to the present day, these eyewitness accounts include the lengthy battles against the Japanese in Burma, the action against communist rebels in Malaya and Hong Kong, plus more recent deployment of Gurkhas in the Falklands, Gulf, Balkans and East Timor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/28/22.

Currently $2.

*Anatomy of a Killing: Life and Death on a Divided Island *




  








“A concise and gripping history of the Troubles, revealing the people behind the pain and violence” from the award-winning investigative journalist (Vice).

On the morning of Saturday 22nd April 1978, members of an Active Service Unit of the IRA hijacked a car and crossed the countryside to the town of Lisburn. Within an hour, they had killed an off-duty policeman in front of his young son.

In Anatomy of a Killing, award-winning journalist Ian Cobain documents the hours leading up to the killing, and the months and years of violence, attrition and rebellion surrounding it. Drawing on interviews with those most closely involved, as well as court files, police notes, military intelligence reports, IRA strategy papers, memoirs and government records, this is a unique perspective on the Troubles, and a revelatory work of investigative journalism.

“As gripping as a thriller, except that this isn’t fiction but cold, spine-tingling reality.” —Daily Mail


----------



## CS

Currently $2.99

*The Dark Tower I: The Gunslinger*



  






*“An impressive work of mythic magnitude that may turn out to be Stephen King’s greatest literary achievement” (The Atlanta Journal-Constitution), The Gunslinger is the first volume in the epic Dark Tower Series.*

A #1 national bestseller, _The Gunslinger_ introduces readers to one of Stephen King’s most powerful creations, Roland of Gilead: The Last Gunslinger. He is a haunting figure, a loner on a spellbinding journey into good and evil. In his desolate world, which mirrors our own in frightening ways, Roland tracks The Man in Black, encounters an enticing woman named Alice, and begins a friendship with the boy from New York named Jake.

Inspired in part by the Robert Browning narrative poem, “Childe Roland to the Dark Tower Came,” _The Gunslinger_ is “a compelling whirlpool of a story that draws one irretrievable to its center” (_Milwaukee Sentinel_). It is “brilliant and fresh…and will leave you panting for more” (_Booklist_).


----------



## CS

$1.99 each

*Simon vs. the HomoSapiens Agenda*
*Leah on the Offbeat*


  






  






*Simon vs. the HomoSapiens Agenda:* Now a major motion picture: _Love, Simon_, starring Nick Robinson and Katherine Langford! This edition includes new Simon and Blue emails, a behind-the-scenes scrapbook from the Love, Simon movie set, and Becky Albertalli in conversation with fellow authors Adam Silvera and Angie Thomas.

*Leah on the Offbeat:* In this sequel to the acclaimed _Simon vs. the HomoSapiens Agenda_—now a major motion picture, _Love, Simon_—we follow Simon’s BFF Leah as she grapples with changing friendships, first love, and senior year angst.

The third book - *the novella *_*Love, Creekwood*_ - isn't on sale or listed as part of the series in the link above.

_Note: "HomoSapiens" is listed as two separate words in the title of the first book, but because this forum's filtering software is so ridiculously infantile, I had to put the words together. _

****! ****! ****! ****! 🖕


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/29/22.

Currently $1.

*Not Alone: Second Contact *




  






They’re back, and the message can’t wait…

When a massive meteor lights up the sky over the remote island of Kerguelen, the world holds its breath. In Birchwood, Colorado, Dan McCarthy gets to work.

Following his incredible experiences of the previous year, Dan knows this was no natural occurrence. The Messengers are back — to finish what they started — and they didn't come all this way for nothing…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Not Alone: The Final Call *




  








They came in peace. But that was last time…

As the world gears up for the first anniversary of Contact Day, Dan McCarthy’s year-long effort to stay out of the limelight collapses in an instant.

A direct call from the Messengers throws Dan into urgent action, but the fallout plants a troubling seed of doubt:

This time, maybe they didn’t come here to help…

*__*

Not Alone: The Final Call is the third book in the globally acclaimed Not Alone series, which is intended to be read in order:


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Phenomena: A Neuroscience Thriller*




  








*Phenomena is a story of intrigue, psychological distress, and one scientist’s quest to untangle the mysteries of human consciousness…*

Amelia Charron is a neuroscientist researching brain disorders. She routinely uses astonishing mind-linking technology that allows her to enter the dream world of patients. Each night, Amelia acts as a guide through the bizarre wonderland of the mind – an assisted lucid dream. It’s a technique that reroutes neural pathways to heal the brain, but it’s not without psychological dangers for both the patient and the guide.

Orlando Kwon will do anything to keep the frightening voices at bay. Alien voices, he’s sure, but he has no idea what they are saying. The medical diagnosis: early stage schizophrenia. With his life in tatters, a referral to a specialized neuroscience team might be his last chance.

Amelia is startled by what she sees in her newest patient’s mind. Frightening dreams of an unknown world are accompanied by knowledge the man couldn’t possibly have invented and a language no one has heard. In a race against time, Amelia must uncover the deep implications for her patient, herself, and humankind – before Orlando inserts the final component into a strange device he feels compelled to construct.

*From the author of Quantum Space comes an exciting new novel that begins in real science and inexorably pulls the reader toward the deepest wonders of our universe.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Avant Champion (Fantasy Adventure Digital Box Set 1) (The Avant Champion Fantasy Digital Box Set) *




  








THREE FULL-LENGTH NOVELS AND ONE NOVELETTE

Magic and mayhem collide in this fantasy adventure.

Every millennia, an Avant Champion must contain an ancient evil. But Abigail’s quests don’t stop there. Follow her as she battles scheming giants, a deadly plague, and invading soldiers on journeys of love, loss, and self-discovery.

If you like heroes’ quests with magic and sword-clashing mayhem mixed with a touch of humor and romance, this is the series for you.

Contents:
The Avant Champion ~Rising~
The Avant Champion ~Honor~
Malakai (prequel novelette)
The Avant Champion ~Ashes~


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Searching Dead (The Three Births of Daoloth) *




  








Featured in Library Journal's Top 20 Horror Bestseller List

“An absolute master of modern horror. And a damn fine writer at that” - Guillermo del Toro

Book 1 in the Three Births of Daoloth trilogy.

1952. On a school trip to France teenager Dominic Sheldrake begins to suspect his teacher Christian Noble has reasons to be there as secret as they're strange. Meanwhile a widowed neighbour joins a church that puts you in touch with your dead relatives, who prove much harder to get rid of. As Dominic and his friends Roberta and Jim investigate, they can’t suspect how much larger and more terrible the link between these mysteries will become. A monstrous discovery beneath a church only hints at terrors that are poised to engulf the world as the trilogy brings us to the present day…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Stanislaski Series Collection Volume 1 (Stanislaskis) *




  








The Stanislaski family are passionate and fiercely loyal… don’t miss the first three stories in this fan-favorite collection from #1 New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts!

TAMING NATASHA

Composer Spencer Kimball and his young daughter are new to town. It’s a small community, and in such close quarters beauty is hard to miss—and when he sets eyes on Natasha Stanislaski, he’s thunderstruck by the intensity of his attraction. The former ballet dancer turned toy shop owner has a fiery temperament, and it draws Spencer like a moth to a flame.

LURING A LADY

Nothing in Sydney Hayward’s background of wealth and privilege had prepared her to take the helm of her grandfather’s business. Her new responsibilities leave no time for complications. Sydney has learned the hard way that she could never trust anyone, but her tenant Mikhail Stanislaski is hard to resist.

FALLING FOR RACHEL

The last thing Rachel Stanislaski needs is her client’s hot-headed stepbrother storming into her courtroom. Zack Muldoon is protective and stubborn, but whether he likes it or not, he needs Rachel’s help. Though they try to deny it, Zack and Rachel’s chemistry is hard to ignore, and the two could be falling for each other faster than they realize.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder at the Breakers (A Gilded Newport Mystery Book 1) *




  








For fans of HBO’s The Gilded Age, explore the dark side of the alluring world of America’s 19th century elite in this gripping series of riveting mysteries…

As the nineteenth century comes to a close, the illustrious Vanderbilt family dominates Newport, Rhode Island, high society. But when murder darkens a glittering affair at their summer home, reporter Emma Cross learns that sometimes the cream of the crop can curdle one’s blood . . .

Newport, Rhode Island, August 1895: She may be a less well-heeled relation, but as second cousin to millionaire patriarch Cornelius Vanderbilt, twenty-one-year-old Emma Cross is on the guest list for a grand ball at the Breakers, the Vanderbilts’ summer home. She also has a job to do—report on the event for the society page of the Newport Observer.

But Emma observes much more than glitz and gaiety when she witnesses a murder. The victim is Cornelius Vanderbilt’s financial secretary, who plunges off a balcony faster than falling stock prices. Emma’s black sheep brother Brady is found in Cornelius’s bedroom passed out next to a bottle of bourbon and stolen plans for a new railroad line. Brady has barely come to before the police have arrested him for the murder. But Emma is sure someone is trying to railroad her brother and resolves to find the real killer at any cost . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder at Kingscote (A Gilded Newport Mystery Book 8 ) *




  








For fans of HBO’sThe Gilded Age, explore the dark side of the alluring world of America’s 19th century elite in this gripping series of riveting mysteries…

In late nineteenth-century Newport, Rhode Island, journalist Emma Cross discovers the newest form of transportation has become the newest type of murder weapon . . .

On a clear July day in 1899, the salty ocean breeze along Bellevue Avenue carries new smells of gasoline and exhaust as Emma, now editor-in-chief of the Newport Messenger, covers Newport's first-ever automobile parade. But the festive atmosphere soon turns to shock as young Philip King drunkenly swerves his motorcar into a wooden figure of a nanny pushing a pram on the obstacle course.

That evening, at a dinner party hosted by Ella King at her magnificent Gothic-inspired "cottage," Kingscote, Emma and her beau Derrick Andrews are enjoying the food and the company when Ella’s son staggers in, obviously still inebriated. But the disruption is nothing compared to the urgent shouts of the coachman. Rushing out, they find the family's butler pinned against a tree beneath the front wheels of Philip's motorcar, close to death.

When Emma later receives a message informing her that the butler bullied his staff and took advantage of young maids, she steers the police toward a murder investigation. While Emma investigates the connections between a competing heir for the King fortune, a mysterious child, an inmate of an insane asylum, and the brutal boxing rings of Providence, a killer remains at large—with unfinished business to attend to . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder on Cape Cod (A Cozy Capers Book Group Mystery 1) *




  








First in a New Series!

A Cape Cod shop owner and her book club must find a crafty killer in this charming new series fromthe Agatha-nominated author of the Country Store Mystery series.

Summer is busy season for Mackenzie “Mac” Almeida’s bicycle shop, nestled in the quaint, seaside hamlet of Westham, Massachusetts. She’s expecting an influx of tourists at Mac’s Bikes; instead she discovers the body of Jake Lacey. Mac can’t imagine anyone stabbing the down-on-his-luck handyman. However, the authorities seem to think Mac is a strong suspect after she was spotted arguing with Jake just hours before his death. Mac knows she didn’t do it, but she does recognize the weapon—her brother Derrick’s fishing knife.

Mac’s only experience with murder investigations is limited to the cozy mysteries she reads with her local book group, the Cozy Capers. So to clear her name—and maybe her brother’s too—Mac will have to summon help from her Cozy Capers co-investigators and a library’s worth of detectives’ tips and tricks. For a small town, Westham is teeming with possible killers, and this is one mystery where Mac is hoping for anything but a surprise ending…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cruel Candy (Cozy Corgi Mysteries Book 1) *




  







Estes Park, Colorado: picturesque mountains, charming shops, delightful bakeries, a cozy bookstore… and murder. Winifred Page and her corgi, Watson, move to Estes Park to hit the Reset button on life. Fred is about to open her dream bookshop, and the only challenges she anticipates are adjusting to small-town life, tourists, and living close to her loveable mother, Phyllis, and hippy stepfather, Barry.When Fred steps into her soon-to-be-bookshop for the first time, she expects dust bunnies and spiders… not the dead body in the upstairs kitchen. The local police have an easy suspect—Barry.Determined to prove quirky Barry innocent of murder, Fred puts on her detective hat, and with Watson by her side, she explores her new town and gets acquainted with her fellow shopkeepers. Could one of her friendly neighbors be the real culprit? And what would be the motive for killing the owner of the Sinful Bites candy store? The secrets Fred discover put her at odds with the local police sergeant and threaten her cozy future in Estes. With snow falling outside, all Fred wants to do is curl up by the fire with a good book and Watson snuggled at her feet. But before she can begin her new life and put her plans for her bookshop into action, Fred and Watson have a mystery to solve…(This culinary cozy mystery includes a recipe for delectable lemon bars.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Traitorous Toys (Cozy Corgi Mysteries Book 2) *




  








It’s Christmas in Estes Park, Colorado: cozy fires, twinkling lights, soft snowfall, and… murder.

The winter holidays in charming Estes Park lulls Winifred Page and her corgi, Watson, into thoughts of spiced chai and gingerbread as they settle into their new home. Fred’s dream bookshop is becoming a reality, and with Christmas only days away, her only concerns are spending time with family, enforcing Watson’s diet, and finding the perfect gifts.

The toy store beckons Fred and her friend Katie, who dash in out of the cold, during a shopping spree to discover handmade toys, cuddly stuffed animals… and a dying man on the floor.

When Katie’s desperate attempts to save the man ends in her being taken in for his murder, Fred once again dons her detective hat. She puts aside her Christmas list and—with Watson sniffing around—begins a list of suspects. But as quickly as clues point to one person, new discoveries shift the spotlight to another.

With Katie’s freedom in the balance, Fred has little time to think about gifts or to enjoy the holiday lights and music. A killer is on the loose, one who became violent in a picture-perfect Christmas toy shop, and Fred and Watson can’t begin to predict what might happen next…

(This culinary cozy mystery includes a recipe for delectable gingerbread.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bickering Birds (Cozy Corgi Mysteries Book 3) *




  








Rocky Mountain National Park has it all: rugged peaks, pine-scented forests, enchanting bird-watching locations, and… murder.

The Cozy Corgi bookshop finally opens, and Winifred Page and her headstrong corgi, Watson, are ready to welcome their first patrons. With her new best friend, Katie, creating heavenly pastries in the bakery on the top floor of the store, Fred’s dreams are all coming together in delicious and unexpected ways.

When Katie caters a meeting of the Feathered Friends Brigade and drags Fred along, they expect nothing more than loquacious chatter about birds as they endeavor to build a professional relationship with the owner of the wild bird shop. Fred and Katie are quickly roped into a moonlight snowshoeing hike in hopes of spotting a rare owl. While the endangered bird proves elusive… the murdered man in the snow is hard to miss. 

Fred’s growing relationship with Sergeant Wexler hits a snag when he forbids her from donning her sleuth hat yet again. But Fred is a lot like her corgi—she doesn’t like being told what to do, even if it puts an end to a possible romance.

As Fred and Watson delve into the lives of the ornithological club members, the tangled birds’ nest of an investigation makes Fred wonder if she should have left this one to the police. But when feathers begin to fly, Fred has no choice but to flush out a killer…

(This culinary cozy mystery includes a recipe for delectable ham and cheese croissants.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Savage Sourdough (Cozy Corgi Mysteries Book 4) *




  







Opening the Cozy Corgi in Estes Park is a dream come true: small-town charm, fresh-baked bread, hours by the fire reading mysteries, and… murder. For Winifred Page and her devoted corgi, Watson, the puzzle pieces of life are falling into place as they settle into their home in the Colorado mountains. Surrounded by family and friends, Fred begins to relax into the charm and beauty of being the owner of a bookshop and bakery. The buzz of possible romance—though Fred wasn’t looking for a relationship—has quieted as one of her suitors is no longer a viable option while the other has moved into the friend zone. But all thoughts of romance, wanted or not, fly out the window when Fred finds a dead body in the Cozy Corgi bakery… again. Things get stickier when Fred’s main suspect turns out to be a family member of one of the local police officers—the one who already despises Fred and her little dog. Determined not to let past grievances cloud her judgment, Fred tips her detective hat and pokes deeper into the murder investigation. But in a mystery that becomes smoke and mirrors, nothing is as it seems. The revelations Fred unveils threaten not only her picture-perfect world but her very life….

(This culinary cozy mystery includes a recipe for delectable sourdough bread.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pesky Puppies (Cozy Corgi Mysteries Book 24) *




  








A bright new year, a sparkling marriage, and bundles of rambunctious puppies…

Still aglow from their winter holiday wedding, Winifred and Leo return from their honeymoon to the warmth of their cozy Colorado mountain town of Estes Park. Watson, in all his chubby corgi grumpiness, happily settles in to napping with his stuffed animals by the fire and steering clear of customers in the Cozy Corgi Bookshop & Bakery—except when snagging crumbs and treats.

The honeymoon bliss comes to a screeching halt on a stormy night as a fatal car crash takes the life of a newcomer in town… and leaves Fred to comfort an adorable puppy. But while Fred and Leo fall for the new bundle of hyperactive fluff, Watson expresses mixed emotions about his new role as big brother.

Mysteries abound in a case lacking a murder. But Fred is certain she’s not barking up the wrong tree. As she and Watson sniff out clues and unravel deception and sinister plots, every dog will have his day… and find his forever home.

(This culinary cozy mystery includes a recipe for delectable No-Bake Snickers Chocolate Cheesecake.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Next to Last Stand: A Longmire Mystery *




  








The new novel in the beloved New York Times bestselling Longmire series.

One of the most viewed paintings in American history, Custer's Last Fight, copied and distributed by Anheuser-Busch at a rate of over two million copies a year, was destroyed in a fire at the 7th Cavalry Headquarters in Fort Bliss, Texas, in 1946. Or was it? When Charley Lee Stillwater dies of an apparent heart attack at the Wyoming Home for Soldiers & Sailors, Walt Longmire is called in to try and make sense of a piece of a painting and a Florsheim shoebox containing a million dollars, sending the good sheriff on the trail of a dangerous art heist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Assassination of Robert F. Kennedy: Crime Conspiracy & Cover-Up: A new investigation *




  








Longlisted for the People's Book Prize 2018.

At 12.16am on Wednesday, June 5, 1968, Senator Robert F. Kennedy was shot and mortally wounded in the kitchen service pantry of the Ambassador Hotel, Los Angeles. A little over 24 hours later, he was pronounced dead.

A 24-year-old Palestinian immigrant, Sirhan Bishara Sirhan, was captured in the pantry with a smoking gun in his hand. Eyewitnesses had seen him step out in front of Kennedy and begin shooting with a small calibre revolver. In April 1969, Sirhan was convicted of Robert Kennedy’s murder and the wounding of five others. He was sentenced to death, later commuted to life imprisonment. He has been in prison – often in solitary confinement – ever since.

The Assassination of Robert F. Kennedy is the result of more than 25 years’ painstaking forensic work that challenges some of the assumptions and conclusions around the murder. The authors have scrutinised more than 100,000 official documents, located previously unknown recordings, and conducted original new interviews with key figures in the case.

They show that Sirhan could not have fired the fatal bullets, reveal detailed evidence of a murderous conspiracy involving organised crime, and disclose CIA documents detailing successful experiments to create a hypno-programmed political assassin. The book also unmasks the likely identity of one of the most enduring mysteries in the case – the infamous ‘Girl in the Polka Dot Dress’.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Black Orchid Girls: A completely nail-biting and gripping crime thriller (Detective Amanda Steele Book 4)*




  








The first rays of sun filter through the tall trees, casting a faint light on the girl lying at the water’s edge. Her tears have frozen on her pale face, a black orchid rests against her cold white skin.

When hikers find the body of a beautiful young girl on the banks of the Potomac River, Detective Amanda Steele is shaken and confused. What is the significance of the delicate flower resting on the girl’s torso? A sign of affection, or a twisted killer’s calling card?

The girl is Chloe Somner, a local nineteen-year-old ecology student well-known to the park rangers and loved by all her classmates. Searching Chloe’s home, Amanda can’t work out who could have tempted her to the water in the early hours of the morning, but a long night hunting through cold cases gives her a possible lead: twenty years ago another local girl was murdered, a red rose left on her body. But why would this killer strike again now?

Focused on the past, the last thing Amanda expects is the news that Chloe’s roommate has been found dead, another black orchid left. Terrified that more innocent victims will follow, can Amanda uncover the significance of the flowers and stop this cold-hearted killer before he returns for the next orchid girl…?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Native Tongue (Skink Book 2) *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author comes a novel in which dedicated, if somewhat demented, environmentalists battle sleazy real estate developers in the Florida Keys.

"Rips, zips, hurtles, keeping us turning the pages at breakfinger pace." —New York Times Book Review

When the precious clue-tongued mango voles at the Amazing Kingdom of Thrills on North Key Largo are stolen by heartless, ruthless thugs, Joe Winder wants to uncover why, and find the voles. Joe is lately a PR man for the Amazing Kingdom theme park, but now that the voles are gone, Winder is dragged along in their wake through a series of weird and lethal events that begin with the sleazy real-estate agent/villain Francis X. Kingsbury and can end only one way....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Somewhere in the Dark: A Novel*




  








A woman’s dark past makes her the prime suspect in a high-profile murder case in this compulsively readable suspense thriller for fans of B.A. Paris and Mary Kubica

Do the mistakes of the past mark us as guilty for life?

After a childhood marred by neglect, Jessie Duval’s finally got it together. With an apartment in Nashville and a job with a catering company, she’s thriving.

But all that changes when Jessie works an event where celebrities will be in attendance—including the one person from her past she must avoid at all costs: singer Shelly James. Jessie doesn’t hate Shelly. Quite the opposite. One summer, she followed Shelly’s tour everywhere. Only, Shelly wasn’t flattered; she was terrified by Jessie’s devotion—especially after Jessie was arrested. But after a year of therapy, Jessie understands what happened. She’s not the same person anymore.

Jessie keeps her head down, but when Shelly is found dead, Jessie’s troubled past comes tumbling out and she quickly becomes a suspect in the high-profile murder. As the police close in on her, ignoring other credible leads, Jessie realizes Shelly’s murder will be pinned on her—the perfect scapegoat—unless she finds the real killer. And no one knows Shelly’s life and inner circle better than her. But she will have to go deeper into the dark—if ever she wants to find her way out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*HER PERFECT SECRET a totally gripping psychological thriller *




  








A GRIPPING PSYCHOLOGICAL THRILLER FROM THE BESTSELLING AUTHOR OF GONE.

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ “Immediately grabbed my interest and kept me turning the pages late into the night. This fast-paced thriller is full of twists and turns I didn't see coming.” Sheila N.

THE PERFECT FIANCÉ OR THE PERFECT LIAR?

It’s him. Tom. I helped put his mom in prison for life. She killed his father.

I recognize the sharp nose and flare to the nostrils. His thick eyebrows and defined cheekbones. But mostly it’s the eyes. Sea green.

THE CONCERNED MOTHER.

But my daughter, Joni, keeps calling him Michael. And they’re here at the lake house telling us they’re getting married.

SHE LOVES HIM. BUT I KNOW HE’S LYING.

It must be him. But how do I tell her? Suddenly I’m thrust back fifteen years, looking through photos of a violent and bloody murder scene.

I can’t be 100% sure.

We haven’t been the perfect family. But we got through it together. I will do anything to protect us, to protect the life we’ve fought for.

WHO DO YOU BELIEVE?

A gripping psychological thriller ready to be devoured by fans of K.L. Slater, Patricia MacDonald, Teresa Driscoll, Lisa Jewell, Natalie Barelli, Shalini Boland, Alex Michaelides and Susanna Beard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Three-Day Affair: A Novel *




  








A gripping debut novel about three longtime friends who make one mistake, forcing a chain of decisions that will haunt them forever. 

Will, Jeffrey, and Nolan have been friends since their undergrad days at Princeton. Now, nine years after graduation, Will is a failed musician still reeling from the death of a bandmate. Jeffrey got lucky and then rich from the dot-com boom, and Nolan is a state senator with national aspirations. Their friendships have bent without breaking for years, until one shocking event changes everything. One night on a drive, they make a routine stop at a convenience store. Moments after entering the store, a manic Jeffrey emerges, dragging a young woman with him. He shoves her into Will's car and shouts a single word: "Drive!" Shaken and confused, Will obeys. Suddenly these three men find themselves completely out of their element, holding a frightened young girl hostage without the slightest idea of what to do next. They're already guilty of kidnapping and robbery; it's only a matter of time before they find out what else they might be guilty of. For these three friends, three days will decide their fate--between freedom and prison, innocence and guilt . . . and life and death. The Three-Day Affair marks the emergence of an electrifying new voice in crime fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deadline (Jack Noble Thriller Book 11) *




  








One final job to complete.
One final life to take.
One final deadline.

Jack Noble faces off with Frank Skinner one final time. Skinner is judge, jury, and executioner, and he's prepared to carry out a death sentence. There's only one way out. Jack has to break all the rules.

Other Books in the Jack Noble Series of Political and Action Thrillers
Noble Beginnings is the first of twelve Jack Noble thriller books. In addition, a recently released prequel, and two series spin-offs are available. The series has earned thousands of five-star reviews, and has been downloaded over two-million times to Kindles around the world.

If you enjoy gripping thrillers loaded with suspense, action, twists & turns, Jack Noble is for you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The World Crisis: The Eastern Front (Winston S. Churchill World Crisis Collection) *




  








The conclusion of the great statesman’s epic five-volume history of World War I.

The fifth and final volume of Winston Churchill’s “remarkable” series, The World Crisis: The Eastern Front tells a gritty, true-to-life account of the combat in eastern Europe—written by someone whose decisions had a profound impact on the success of war efforts both in the East and in the West (Jon Meacham).

While the battle for modern civilization was being fought on the Western Front during World War I, an equally important war—with equally high stakes—was being fought on the Eastern Front, between Russia, Germany, and Germany’s Austrian allies.

It’s rare that a historical account of World War I documents in as much detail the events of the Eastern Front as those of the West. Churchill’s account was one of the first to do so, telling the story of an armed conflict that was shockingly dissimilar from its counterpart in the West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Bastard Brigade: The True Story of the Renegade Scientists and Spies Who Sabotaged the Nazi Atomic Bomb *




  








From New York Times bestselling author Sam Kean comes the gripping, untold story of a renegade group of scientists and spies determined to keep Adolf Hitler from obtaining the ultimate prize: a nuclear bomb.

Scientists have always kept secrets. But rarely have the secrets been as vital as they were during World War II. In the middle of building an atomic bomb, the leaders of the Manhattan Project were alarmed to learn that Nazi Germany was far outpacing the Allies in nuclear weapons research. Hitler, with just a few pounds of uranium, would have the capability to reverse the entire D-Day operation and conquer Europe. So they assembled a rough and motley crew of geniuses -- dubbed the Alsos Mission -- and sent them careening into Axis territory to spy on, sabotage, and even assassinate members of Nazi Germany's feared Uranium Club.
The details of the mission rival the finest spy thriller, but what makes this story sing is the incredible cast of characters -- both heroes and rogues alike -- including:

Moe Bergm, the major league catcher who abandoned the game for a career as a multilingual international spy; the strangest fellow to ever play professional baseball.
Werner Heisenberg, the Nobel Prize-winning physicist credited as the discoverer of quantum mechanics; a key contributor to the Nazi's atomic bomb project and the primary target of the Alsos mission.
Colonel Boris Pash, a high school science teacher and veteran of the Russian Revolution who fled the Soviet Union with a deep disdain for Communists and who later led the Alsos mission.
Joe Kennedy Jr., the charismatic, thrill-seeking older brother of JFK whose need for adventure led him to volunteer for the most dangerous missions the Navy had to offer.
Samuel Goudsmit, a washed-up physics prodigy who spent his life hunting Nazi scientists -- and his parents, who had been swept into a concentration camp -- across the globe.
Irène and Frederic Joliot-Curie, a physics Nobel-Prize winning power couple who used their unassuming status as scientists to become active members of the resistance.

Thrust into the dark world of international espionage, these scientists and soldiers played a vital and largely untold role in turning back one of the darkest tides in human history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hitler's Gift: The True Story of the Scientists Expelled by the Nazi Regime *




  








The accomplishments of the Jewish scientists who were forced to flee Nazi Germany—including the research that turned the tide of World War II.

Between 1901 and 1932, Germany won a third of all the Nobel Prizes for science. But with Hitler’s rise to power, and the introduction of racial laws, Jewish professors were forced to leave their jobs—effectively ending Germany’s fifty-year record of world supremacy in science. Among these more than fifteen hundred refugees were the co-discoverers of penicillin, as well as others who were instrumental in developing the atomic bomb.

Based largely on interviews with more than twenty of the surviving refugee scholars, this revelatory book recounts numerous stories of emigration, rescue, and escape, including those of Albert Einstein, Fritz Haber, Leo Szilard, Erwin Schrödinger, Enrico Fermi, among many others.

Hitler’s Gift is the story of scientists forced from their homeland, only to revolutionize the world we live in today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Steel Kiss (Lincoln Rhyme Book 12) *






  








New York Times bestselling author Jeffery Deaver returns with his next blockbuster thriller featuring forensic detective Lincoln Rhyme.

Amelia Sachs is hot on the trail of a killer. She's chasing him through a department store in Brooklyn when an escalator malfunctions. The stairs give way, with one man horribly mangled by the gears. Sachs is forced to let her quarry escape as she jumps in to try to help save the victim. She and famed forensic detective Lincoln Rhyme soon learn, however, that the incident may not have been an accident at all, but the first in a series of intentional attacks. They find themselves up against one of their most formidable opponents ever: a brilliant killer who turns common products into murder weapons. As the body count threatens to grow, Sachs and Rhyme must race against the clock to unmask his identity--and discover his mission--before more people die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Marshal of Victory: The Autobiography of General Georgy Zhukov *




  







At Moscow, Leningrad, Stalingrad, Kursk and Berlin and in virtually all the principal battles on the Eastern Front during the Second World War, Georgy Zhukov played a major role. He was Stalin's pre-eminent general throughout the conflict, and in his autobiography he chronicled his brilliant career as he saw it and wanted it to be seen.

His memoirs are fascinating reading because they portray in first-hand detail, through the entire course of the war, the thinking and decision-making at the highest level of the Soviet command. They are one of the indispensable sources for studying the struggle in the east, and they give the reader an intriguing insight into Zhukov the man as well as Zhukov the commander.

This new edition of the memoirs, which were first published in heavily censored form in Russian in 1969, features a new introduction by Professor Geoffrey Roberts who summarizes important additional material that was omitted from previous editions. He also provides, in an appendix, a translation of Zhukov's account of the 1953-7 period as well as an interview with Zhukov that has previously not been available in English.

Zhukov's autobiography is an essential text for readers who are keen to deepen their understanding of how Stalin and his generals conducted the war on the Eastern Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/29/22.

Currently < $2.

*On Full Automatic: Surviving 13 Months in Vietnam *




  








Vietnam 1967-68

Eighteen-year-old Marine recruit William V. Taylor Jr. and his brother Marines are assembled into a new reaction force that is immediately tested in the fire of a bloody conflict known as Operation Beaver Cage. After a traumatic first fight, they push through back-to-back operations with little time to rest or reflect. Those who survive will return home ensnared by everlasting memories of a real, but entirely surreal nightmare. Now after more than fifty years of holding everything in, Taylor shares his experience in explicit and often horrific detail and with a reverent honor for those Marines who did not live to tell the tale.

Taylor reveals what it truly means to walk the path of a warrior, to sacrifice, and to live a lifetime with the memories of a war—seeking answers to the question, “Was it worth it?"


----------



## CS

Currently $1.99

*A Son of the Circus*



  






A Hindi film star, an American missionary, a pair of twins separated at birth, a diminutive chauffeur, and a serial killer collide in a riotous novel by the author of _The World According to Garp_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/30/22.

$1.

*Twenty Twenty *




  








First published in 1995, Twenty Twenty eerily foretells the events of the year 2020, complete with deadly viruses and environmental devastation.

An ageing writer infected with a deadly virus and despairing of mankind’s continuing damage to the planet retreats to a derelict factory in the icy wastes of northern Canada.

Meanwhile, at a remote research institute in the Californian desert, William Morrison, a virtual reality test pilot, and Julia O’Brien, a British anthropologist, are working on a VR simulation of the Amazonian Kogi tribe.

William and Julia appear to have little in common, until they discover an uncanny connection that finds them being drawn towards a derelict factory in northern Canada ... And as the story escalates to its dramatic conclusion, Watts powerfully manipulates our perceptions of reality, whilst blurring the boundary between creator and created.

Twenty Twenty is an exciting blend of literary thriller and science fiction that is thought provoking, intelligent and offers fascinating insights into current concerns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Terradox: Fifth Anniversary Edition*




  








A planet that shouldn't exist. An adventure you'll never forget.

With Earth in turmoil under the iron fist of a despotic Global Union, a small group of exiles flees for the safety of a distant research station.

They were heading for Venus. Somewhere else found them first.

Crash-landing on an uncharted world full of wonders wasn't what anyone had in mind, and the irresistible temptation to explore and conquer the incredible landscape reveals new dangers hiding around every corner.

Everything rests on the survivors' ability to unravel the mystery of their increasingly hostile new world, but Terradox will not give up its secrets without a fight...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*No Quarter (Unification War Trilogy, Book 2) (Black Fleet Saga 8 ) *




  







Humanity is fractured and on the brink of war… The United Terran Federation and the Eastern Star Alliance have been fighting in minor skirmishes along the border region for the last few years, but now it threatens to break out into a full-on war with the victor assuming control of all human space. The Alliance has fired the opening shots with a horrific strike on a civilian target, killing millions and shocking the Federation's parliament into action. Now mighty fleets of starships are moving against each other, ready for the final battle that will settle the conflict once and for all. The venerable Admiral Jackson Wolfe prepares himself for one last fight as his nemesis, Admiral Vadim Kohl, looks to make a name for himself by defeating the infamous Federation officer in battle. Jackson knows events are now in motion that can't be stopped and only one thing is certain: win or lose, nothing will ever be the same again.

No Quarter is the second book in the Unification War Trilogy and the eighth book in the overall Black Fleet Saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Rings of Grissom: Tales of a Former Space Janitor *




  








She thought being a space janitor was chaotic. Now she’s really in for a cleanup.

Triana Moore lost her job as a maintenance technician when her boss discovered her true identity. But decluttering the galaxy isn’t just for janitors. When she visits the ringed planet Grissom with security agent Ty O’Neill for his sister’s wedding, Triana discovers just how messy life can get. 

Deported before she can finish her coffee, Triana barely misses an exploding shuttle. But in true space janitor fashion, she decides to investigate. With the help of a pair of mischievous twins, a hard-drinking grandma, and her old frenemy Vanti, will Triana save the wedding?

Of course she will. But how crazy will it get along the way? Open the book and find out!



The Rings of Grissom tells the continuing story of Triana Moore, (former) Space Janitor, but can be enjoyed by new readers as well. If you want to avoid spoilers, read Triana Moore, Space Janitor first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Traveler Series: A Post-Apocalyptic/Dystopian Adventure: Books 1-3 *




  








THE FIRST 3 BOOKS IN THE AMAZON BESTSELLING SERIES

"Mad Max Meets The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly"

BOOK ONE: HOME

One of “Twelve Books You Should Read If You Love The Walking Dead.” —Bookbub
"Tom Abrahams' HOME introduces us to a prepper nightmare." --BoingBoing

*A KINDLE *ALL-STAR SELECTION **

HE THOUGHT HE WAS PREPARED. HE THOUGHT HIS FAMILY WAS SAFE. HE WAS WRONG.

Five years after a pneumonic plague killed two-thirds of the world’s population, army veteran Marcus Battle is isolated. He’s alone with his guns, his food, and the graves of his wife and child.

Unaware of the chaos that’s befallen everything outside of his central Texas ranch land, Marcus lives a Spartan life. If anyone steps onto his property he shoots first and never ask questions.

But when a woman in distress, chased by marauders, seeks asylum, Marcus has a decision to make.

Does he throw her to the wolves to protect himself or does he help her and leave the shelter and protection of home?

BOOK TWO: CANYON

HE’S HOMELESS. HE’S ON THE RUN. AND HE WANTS REVENGE.

Marcus Battle has left behind his home.

Now he’s on a seemingly impossible mission to find a missing child. But can he balance that responsibility with his deep, primal desire to exact revenge on the men who destroyed his solitary existence?

The world he discovers on his journey isn’t the one he remembers before a pneumonic plague called The Scourge killed two-thirds of the world’s population. It is lawless, depraved, and far-deadlier than the disease which created it.

Battle made a promise to find that child. It’s a promise he regrets more acutely with every step of the journey where he is as much the hunter as he is the hunted.

BOOK 3: WALL

HE SURVIVED THE SCOURGE. HE ESCAPED THE CARTEL. NOW HE FACES THE WALL.

In the chaos of a global plague, evil took hold. Governments fell, the good became servants, and the Cartel rose to power.

A wall was built to contain the wasteland and keep the evil at bay. Now an organized resistance wants change. They're willing to fight for it and they've asked Marcus Battle to help.

The last thing Battle wants is another war. But if that's what it takes to gain freedom and safe passage to the other side of the wall, he'll take aim and fire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Left-Handed Booksellers of London *




  








A girl’s quest to find her father leads her to an extended family of magical fighting booksellers who police the mythical Old World of England when it intrudes on the modern world. From the bestselling master of teen fantasy, Garth Nix.

In a slightly alternate London in 1983, Susan Arkshaw is looking for her father, a man she has never met. Crime boss Frank Thringley might be able to help her, but Susan doesn’t get time to ask Frank any questions before he is turned to dust by the prick of a silver hatpin in the hands of the outrageously attractive Merlin.

Merlin is a young left-handed bookseller (one of the fighting ones), who with the right-handed booksellers (the intellectual ones), are an extended family of magical beings who police the mythic and legendary Old World when it intrudes on the modern world, in addition to running several bookshops.

Susan’s search for her father begins with her mother’s possibly misremembered or misspelt surnames, a reading room ticket, and a silver cigarette case engraved with something that might be a coat of arms.

Merlin has a quest of his own, to find the Old World entity who used ordinary criminals to kill his mother. As he and his sister, the right-handed bookseller Vivien, tread in the path of a botched or covered-up police investigation from years past, they find this quest strangely overlaps with Susan’s. Who or what was her father? Susan, Merlin, and Vivien must find out, as the Old World erupts dangerously into the New.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A New Foreign Policy: Beyond American Exceptionalism *




  








In this sobering analysis of American foreign policy under Trump, the award-winning economist calls for a new approach to international engagement.

The American Century began in 1941 and ended in 2017, on the day of President Trump’s inauguration. The subsequent turn toward nationalism and “America first” unilateralism did not made America great. It announced the abdication of our responsibilities in the face of environmental crises, political upheaval, mass migration, and other global challenges. As a result, America no longer dominates geopolitics or the world economy as it once did.

In this incisive and passionate book, Jeffrey D. Sachs provides the blueprint for a new foreign policy that embraces global cooperation, international law, and aspirations for worldwide prosperity. He argues that America’s approach to the world must shift from military might and wars of choice to a commitment to shared objectives of sustainable development.

A New Foreign Policy explores both the danger of the “America first” mindset and the possibilities for a new way forward, proposing timely and achievable plans to foster global economic growth, reconfigure the United Nations for the twenty-first century, and build a multipolar world that is prosperous, peaceful, fair, and resilient.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Every Tool's a Hammer: Life Is What You Make It *




  








In this New York Times bestselling “imperative how-to for creativity” (Nick Offerman), Adam Savage—star of Discovery Channel’s Mythbusters—shares his golden rules of creativity, from finding inspiration to following through and successfully making your idea a reality.

Every Tool’s a Hammer is a chronicle of my life as a maker. It’s an exploration of making, but it’s also a permission slip of sorts from me to you. Permission to grab hold of the things you’re interested in, that fascinate you, and to dive deeper into them to see where they lead you.

Through stories from forty-plus years of making and molding, building and breaking, along with the lessons I learned along the way, this book is meant to be a toolbox of problem solving, complete with a shop’s worth of notes on the tools, techniques, and materials that I use most often. Things like: In Every Tool There Is a Hammer—don’t wait until everything is perfect to begin a project, and if you don’t have the exact right tool for a task, just use whatever’s handy; Increase Your Loose Tolerance—making is messy and filled with screwups, but that’s okay, as creativity is a path with twists and turns and not a straight line to be found; Use More Cooling Fluid—it prolongs the life of blades and bits, and it prevents tool failure, but beyond that it’s a reminder to slow down and reduce the friction in your work and relationships; Screw Before You Glue—mechanical fasteners allow you to change and modify a project while glue is forever but sometimes you just need the right glue, so I dig into which ones will do the job with the least harm and best effects.

This toolbox also includes lessons from many other incredible makers and creators, including: Jamie Hyneman, Nick Offerman, Pixar director Andrew Stanton, Oscar-winner Guillermo del Toro, artist Tom Sachs, and chef Traci Des Jardins. And if everything goes well, we will hopefully save you a few mistakes (and maybe fingers) as well as help you turn your curiosities into creations.

I hope this book serves as “creative rocket fuel” (Ed Helms) to build, make, invent, explore, and—most of all—enjoy the thrills of being a creator.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Rich Man, Poor Man: A Novel *




  








This New York Times–bestselling saga of two brothers in postwar America, the basis for the classic miniseries, is “a book you can’t put down” (The New York Times).

Siblings Rudy, Tom, and Gretchen Jordache grow up in a small town on the Hudson River. They’re in their teens in the 1940s, too young to go to war but marked by it nevertheless. Their father is the local baker, and nothing suggests they will live storied lives. Yet, in this sprawling saga, each member of the family pushes against the grain of history and confronts the perils and pleasures of a world devastated by conflict and transformed by American commerce and culture.

A memorable novel by one of America’s greatest twentieth-century authors, Rich Man, Poor Man offers a gripping ride through America between the Second World War and Vietnam. It was made into one of the first primetime TV mini-series, and starred Nick Nolte, Peter Strauss, and Susan Blakely.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Snow Child: A Novel (Pulitzer Prize in Letters: Fiction Finalists)*




  








In this magical debut, a couple's lives are changed forever by the arrival of a little girl, wild and secretive, on their snowy doorstep.

Alaska, 1920: a brutal place to homestead, and especially tough for recent arrivals Jack and Mabel. Childless, they are drifting apart -- he breaking under the weight of the work of the farm; she crumbling from loneliness and despair. In a moment of levity during the season's first snowfall, they build a child out of snow. The next morning the snow child is gone -- but they glimpse a young, blonde-haired girl running through the trees.

This little girl, who calls herself Faina, seems to be a child of the woods. She hunts with a red fox at her side, skims lightly across the snow, and somehow survives alone in the Alaskan wilderness. As Jack and Mabel struggle to understand this child who could have stepped from the pages of a fairy tale, they come to love her as their own daughter. But in this beautiful, violent place things are rarely as they appear, and what they eventually learn about Faina will transform all of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Wonder Boy of Whistle Stop: A Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A heartwarming novel about secrets of youth rediscovered, hometown memories, and the magical moments in ordinary lives, from the beloved author of Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe

“A gift, a blessing and a triumph . . . celebrates the bonds of family and friends—and the possibilities of recovery and renewal.”—The Free Lance–Star

Bud Threadgoode grew up in the bustling little railroad town of Whistle Stop with his mother, Ruth, church-going and proper, and his Aunt Idgie, the fun-loving hell-raiser. Together they ran the town’s popular Whistle Stop Cafe, known far and wide for its fun and famous fried green tomatoes. And as Bud often said of his childhood to his daughter Ruthie, “How lucky can you get?”

But sadly, as the railroad yards shut down and Whistle Stop became a ghost town, nothing was left but boarded-up buildings and memories of a happier time.

Then one day, Bud decides to take one last trip, just to see what has become of his beloved Whistle Stop. In so doing, he discovers new friends, as well as surprises about Idgie’s life, about Ninny Threadgoode and other beloved Fannie Flagg characters, and about the town itself. He also sets off a series of events, both touching and inspiring, which change his life and the lives of his daughter and many others. Could these events all be just coincidences? Or something else? And can you really go home again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Doll House Hauntings: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset *




  








When Ken and Sally Richardson lost their only daughter to cancer, the glue that held their family together dissolved. Wrecked with grief, Ken and Sally are lost and desperate and on the cusp of bankruptcy from their late daughter’s medical bills. But when a mysterious letter arrives, informing the Richardson family they have won a mountain cabin in Montana's luxurious Big Sky region, they’re skeptical of the letter’s legitimacy. When the prize turns out to be real, Ken and Sally arrive in Big Sky in hopes of saving themselves from financial ruin. It doesn’t take long for Ken and Sally to realize the cabin comes with strings attached, and as they follow the threads to the truth of why they were chosen, neither are sure if they’ll survive solving the mystery in Big Sky.

The Haunting of Calhoun Mansion

Three murders. One night. No convictions.

Nicole Harper, a hospice nurse with a floundering marriage, is assigned a new patient in the remote Northwestern wilderness. But when Nic meets her new patient, she discovers the old woman's family history is as troubling as her medical condition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Jaz and Luffy Cozy Mystery: Books 4-6 (A Jaz and Luffy Cozy Mystery Collection Book 2) *




  








"A fabulous amateur sleuth mystery with a paranormal twist"--5 Stars, Readers' Favorite

BOOK FOUR

Murder followed her on vacation…

Determined to enjoy their holiday and put the murders and mysteries of Blackwood Cove behind them for a while, Jasmine Moore and her faithful companion Luffy are looking forward to getting a well-deserved break.

But murder is no stranger to the land of the rising sun. After the horrific discovery of a dead body, Jasmine finds herself plunged against her will into a new case to find a twisted killer – one that threatens to finally be her match. Stalked by an avid super-fan who knows her like a book, the killer is seemingly one step ahead of every decision Jasmine makes.

Surrounded by strange sights and unfamiliar people, Jasmine and Luffy will need all the help they can get if they want to solve their toughest case yet and bring the murderer to justice. Can Jasmine outwit a killer who seems to know her better than herself? Or this time, has she finally met her match?

BOOK FIVE

In the middle of the ocean, a killer lurks among them…

With no new mysteries for months and fresh off the excitement of her writing program, amateur sleuth Jasmine and her dog Luffy are eager to celebrate with a pet-friendly Halloween cruise. She’s sure that relaxing on the water will allow her to unwind and escape the murders which seem to follow her everywhere she goes.

But the high seas offer far more than she bargained for. As soon as they’re clear of land, a horrifying discovery thrusts Jasmine into the spotlight once more. With no police to back her up and nowhere to hide, all eyes are on her – and behind those creepy masks, it’s impossible to tell friend from foe…

In a race against time before the ship docks and the killer can slip away, Jasmine must unmask the murderer and solve this seemingly impossible case. Can Jasmine get to the bottom of it before anyone else meets Davy Jones? Or is she in way out of her depth?

BOOK SIX

‘Tis the season for murder.

With winter settling in to stay and a traveling carnival bringing an extra dose of festivity to the quiet town of Blackwood Cove, Jasmine and her faithful dog Luffy are looking forward to a picturesque winter holiday with sparkling snow and twinkling Christmas lights.

But when rumors of a terrible crime sweep through the town, the carnival’s magic and wonder quickly begin to sour. As the carnival organizers scramble to maintain their joyful façade, Jasmine and Luffy are called on to put the rumors to rest – but this time, as official private detectives.

Struggling for leads in an environment where every snowflake and performer’s smile is meticulously arranged, the pair of sleuths must get to the bottom of the case without upsetting the guests or causing more wild rumors to fly. Can Jasmine and Luffy solve the mystery and save Christmas before the situation spirals out of control? Or will their very first case as official private detectives fall flat?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Jaz and Luffy Cozy Mystery: Books 7-9 (A Jaz and Luffy Cozy Mystery Collection Book 3) *




  








BOOK SEVEN

One island. Eleven Strangers. One Murder.

Eager to try her hand at an exciting televised game show, amateur sleuth Jasmine and her faithful companion Luffy are back at it again when they pit their skills against eleven fellow competitors on the hunt for a hidden treasure. Jasmine needs the prize money to fund her budding PI business… provided nobody else gets to it first.

But things soon take a darker turn when one of the competitors meets an untimely demise. Jasmine knew the competition would be fierce – but could it really drive someone to murder?

With the cameras trained on her every move and the remaining competitors still vying to claim the grand prize for themselves, Jasmine must juggle her desire to win the competition with her determination to solve the case. Can Jasmine and Luffy manage to find the truth? Or will the prize – and the culprit – slip away from them?

BOOK EIGHT

An ancient curse… but is it responsible for a very recent death?

Jasmine Moore is no stranger to the paranormal. As a first-hand witness to a supernatural bond with her golden retriever, she knows there are some things that just cannot be explained.

When a mysterious coffin arrives at their small-town museum of Blackwood Cove, bringing with it stories of an infamous curse, Jasmine plays it off as just another silly old story. But after the body of a young museum employee is found, she’s forced to wonder if there really is some truth behind the coffin and the mysterious deaths that surround it…

Diving into another perplexing case as an upcoming private investigator, Jasmine and her dog Luffy are tasked with unraveling the strange secrets surrounding the museum’s primary exhibit and its employees. And as she digs deeper, Jasmine wonders if psychic visions and talking dogs aren’t the only magic that Blackwood Cove has in store—or if the ominous danger lurking the museum halls is more human than anyone could have guessed…

BOOK NINE

Murder has rolled into town.

When a suspicious limousine arrives at the tiny town of Blackwood Cove, the locals are abuzz with rumors—and Jasmine Moore discovers it belongs to none other than world-famous fashion designer Athos Calabresi.

Athos takes a shine to Jasmine and her unique style, and he offers her a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity—a spot on his team. There’s only one problem. If she accepts, she’ll be forced to give up her job as a detective.

Torn between two conflicting worlds, her impossible choice only gets more complicated as she unravels the mysterious disappearance of the model she’ll be replacing. Scrambling to uncover the truth behind Athos and his secretive fashion team, Jasmine and Luffy face the daunting task of exposing the culprit while avoiding the ire of a powerful enemy.

And as she digs deeper, she begins to realize that perhaps this fashion designer isn’t as truthful as he first seemed…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Jaz and Luffy Cozy Mystery: Books 10-12 (A Jaz and Luffy Cozy Mystery Collection Book 4) *




  








BOOK TEN

Deep in the wilderness, murder awaits…

Jasmine imagined a relaxing camping trip along the beautiful White Mountain trail would be the perfect way to take a break and forget about the murder investigations plaguing her life. However, she can’t shake the feeling that something is wrong—and when she experiences a harrowing vision soon after embarking on her trip, her suspicions are confirmed.

After she and her group stumble upon shocking new information about a long-lost cold case, Jasmine’s hopes of a quiet getaway are crushed. Isolated from the outside world and armed only with her wits, she becomes determined to solve the murder—but it quickly becomes clear that somebody is hell-bent on stopping the truth from ever being brought to light…

As the weather turns sour and tensions rise within her group, Jasmine scrambles to unmask the killer and identify the elusive threat that haunts her visions. Is a mysterious killer lurking on the mountainside? Or does someone in her group harbor a dark secret?

BOOK ELEVEN

A puzzling disappearance, a suspicious news blog, and the media circling in like vultures…

When the wife of a wealthy businessman appeals to private eye Jasmine Moore for help, she assumes it’s just another harmless missing persons case. But her ordinary investigation soon spirals into something much more sinister – and as the news companies start arriving, Jasmine quickly realizes that this disappearance goes much deeper than she’d ever imagined…

When murder is on the cards, the local authorities step in. Teaming up with the sheriff department’s newest white-hat hacker, Jasmine and her faithful companion Luffy must investigate a popular news blog that just keeps cropping up. As they sift through a host of suspicious characters to unravel the truth… and as another victim goes missing, Jasmine must act fast before her investigation ends in disaster.

Time is running out, and all eyes are on her. Can Jasmine decipher the truth behind Blackwood Cove’s latest perplexing case, or will she embarrass herself in front of a national audience?

BOOK TWELVE

The demise of a popular author, a hotel on lockdown, and no killer in sight…

The world-famous fantasy convention ArcadiaCon is bustling with activity, and Jasmine is overjoyed to take a break from her work and dive into the fun and excitement with her faithful dog Luffy and fantasy enthusiast Brandon.

But when a fantasy panelist turns up dead, his grisly murder re-enacted from a scene in one of his novels, Jasmine, Brandon, and Luffy are catapulted into a chilling investigation that will quickly prove to be their most challenging case yet. With the convention spiralling into chaos and the hotel on strict lockdown, they’ll have to race against the clock if they want to unpick the puzzle and unmask the sinister culprit.

Struggling to wrangle together their suspects and with no clear motive in sight, Jasmine must use all of her sleuthing skills to think outside the box and find out who would want to kill one of the world’s most popular authors. Rival writers, obsessive fans, and personal enemies are only a few of the possible theories – and if she doesn’t act fast, the killer could slip away… or worse, strike again.

Will Jasmine succeed in cracking her toughest ever case? Or has this cunning killer finally managed to outwit her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Double Mint: A Davis Way Crime Caper Book 3 *




  








NEW MONEY, OLD SINS, AND BACK TO JAIL

It’s convention season at the Bellissimo Resort and Casino, and Davis Way barely notices. It’s hard to pay attention when you live in a Jambalaya Junkyard. But when Special Events Coordinator Holder Darby walks out the backdoor just as five hundred Alabama bankers pour in the front, Davis steps up. Her reward? A cat.

(A cat?)

Not only has the convention director vanished, but a Bellissimo guest is missing. One who forgot to pack the million dollars he left in the bathtub. It looks like our redhead newlywed Super Secret Spy’s lazy summer is over for sure when the Bellissimo vault is robbed. Can Davis connect the dots before it’s too late? Can she get her stun gun back from Bianca Sanders? Will she be stuck with Eddie Crawford’s 1962 Cadillac forever? What Davis needs is a little faith. And a lot of luck.

“Seriously funny and wickedly entertaining!” ~Janet Evanovich


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Knitty Gritty Murder (A Knit & Nibble Mystery Book 7) *




  








Pamela Paterson and the Knit and Nibble ladies have plenty of talents that don’t revolve around yarn. But their penchant for patterns has led to a dangerous hobby they just can’t quit—unraveling murders.

Most times of the year, the tight-knit community gardens in quaint Arborville, New Jersey, overflow with seasonal vegetables and herbs. But who planted the dead body? Farm-to-table enthusiast Jenny Miller had a cookbook in the works when she was suddenly found strangled by a circular knitting needle in her own plot. Now, the pressure is on Pamela and her neighbor Bettina as they weave together clues in search of the person who kept Jenny’s renowned heirloom plants—and budding career—from growing. With suspects and victims cropping up like weeds, it’ll take a whole lot more than green thumbs and creative minds this spring to entangle the crafty culprit . . .

Knitting tips and delicious recipe included!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*An Unfinished Canvas: A True Story of Love, Family, and Murder in Nashville *




  








This true crime saga reveals the case of a missing Nashville woman, a husband on the run, and a rare cold case murder conviction.

Janet March had it all: a corporate lawyer husband, two beautiful children, a promising career as an artist, and a dream house she designed herself. But behind closed doors, her husband led a destructive double life. On August 16, 1996, Janet had an appointment to finally file for divorce. But she never arrived. On the night of August 15, she vanished.

Janet’s disappearance incited a massive search and media frenzy that revealed her husband Perry’s seedy dealings. When he absconded with his children to a new life in Mexico, Janet’s parents began a decade-long, international custody battle that culminated in Perry’s dramatic extradition to Tennessee.

Meanwhile, the Nashville Police Department never found Janet’s body. In spite of overwhelming odds, cold case detectives and prosecutors were determined to get justice—and with the help of a shocking surprise witness, they did.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Bone Garden: A Novel *




  








Unknown bones, untold secrets, and unsolved crimes from the distant past cast ominous shadows on the present in the dazzling new thriller from New York Times bestselling author Tess Gerritsen.

Present day: Julia Hamill has made a horrifying discovery on the grounds of her new home in rural Massachusetts: a skull buried in the rocky soil–human, female, and, according to the trained eye of Boston medical examiner Maura Isles, scarred with the unmistakable marks of murder. But whoever this nameless woman was, and whatever befell her, is knowledge lost to another time.

Boston, 1830: In order to pay for his education, Norris Marshall, a talented but penniless student at Boston Medical College, has joined the ranks of local “resurrectionists”–those who plunder graveyards and harvest the dead for sale on the black market. Yet even this ghoulish commerce pales beside the shocking murder of a nurse found mutilated on the university hospital grounds. And when a distinguished doctor meets the same grisly fate, Norris finds that trafficking in the illicit cadaver trade has made him a prime suspect.

To prove his innocence, Norris must track down the only witness to have glimpsed the killer: Rose Connolly, a beautiful seamstress from the Boston slums who fears she may be the next victim. Joined by a sardonic, keenly intelligent young man named Oliver Wendell Holmes, Norris and Rose comb the city–from its grim cemeteries and autopsy suites to its glittering mansions and centers of Brahmin power–on the trail of a maniacal fiend who lurks where least expected . . . and who waits for his next lethal opportunity.

With unflagging suspense and pitch-perfect period detail, The Bone Garden deftly interweaves the thrilling narratives of its nineteenth- and twenty-first century protagonists, tracing the dark mystery at its heart across time and place to a finale as ingeniously conceived as it is shocking. Bold, bloody, and brilliant, this is Tess Gerritsen’s finest achievement to date.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Punishment She Deserves: A Lynley Novel (Inspector Lynley Book 20) *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Detective Sergeant Barbara Havers and Detective Inspector Thomas Lynley are forced to confront the past as they try to solve a crime that threatens to tear apart the very fabric of a quiet, historic medieval town in England

The cozy, bucolic town of Ludlow is stunned when one of its most revered and respected citizens--Ian Druitt, the local deacon--is accused of a serious crime. Then, while in police custody, Ian is found dead. Did he kill himself? Or was he murdered?

When Barbara Havers is sent to Ludlow to investigate the chain of events that led to Ian's death, all the evidence points to suicide. But Barbara can't shake the feeling that she's missing something. She decides to take a closer look at the seemingly ordinary inhabitants of Ludlow--mainly elderly retirees and college students--and discovers that almost everyone in town has something to hide.

A masterful work of suspense, The Punishment She Deserves sets Detective Sergeant Barbara Havers and Inspector Thomas Lynley against one of their most intricate cases. Fans of the longtime series will love the many characters from Elizabeth George's previous novels who join Lynley and Havers, and readers new to the series will quickly see why she is one of the most popular and critically acclaimed writers of our time. Both a page-turner and a deeply complex story about the lies we tell, the lies we believe, and the redemption we need, this novel will be remembered as one of George's best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*All That Fall: A Thriller *




  








Emma Lawson must race against the clock to rescue a kidnapped child and stop a killer whose master plan only begins with murder.

The body shot and killed in the early morning hours by the Sacramento River would have been an easy case for Detective Alibi Morning Sun to solve if only his prime suspect weren't already in jail. Across town, California's youngest lead government ethics investigator Emma Lawson is enjoying a day off to help her best friend, Kate, open a new business when amidst a hail of gunfire, Kate’s teen son, Luke, goes missing.

Over a harrowing forty-eight hours, as Alibi gathers new evidence to determine the identity of the riverside killer and Emma desperately searches for 15-year old Luke, the two investigations collide. At the heart of both is a kidnapped three-year old girl and a diabolical plot with stakes Emma could never have imagined. Will Emma and Alibi be in time to bring the girl and teen to safety and to stop a calculating killer whose plan threatens all that Emma holds dear?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*My Sweet Girl *




  








WINNER OF THE ITW THRILLER AWARD FOR BEST FIRST NOVEL

“My Sweet Girl pushes the boundaries of what a thriller can do.”—The Washington Post

“Fiendish [and] full of twists…. Sri Lankan author Amanda Jayatissa keeps us guessing and worrying until the very end.” —The New York Times

“A thriller centered on the meaning of identity and all the layers it can have.”—NPR
Paloma thought her perfect life would begin once she was adopted and made it to America, but she’s about to find out that no matter how far you run, your past always catches up to you…

Ever since she was adopted from a Sri Lankan orphanage, Paloma has had the best of everything—schools, money, and parents so perfect that she fears she'll never live up to them.

Now at thirty years old and recently cut off from her parents’ funds, she decides to sublet the second bedroom of her overpriced San Francisco apartment to Arun, who recently moved from India. Paloma has to admit, it feels good helping someone find their way in America—that is until Arun discovers Paloma's darkest secret, one that could jeopardize her own fragile place in this country.

Before Paloma can pay Arun off, she finds him face down in a pool of blood. She flees the apartment but by the time the police arrive, there's no body—and no evidence that Arun ever even existed in the first place.

Paloma is terrified this is all somehow tangled up in the desperate actions she took to escape Sri Lanka so many years ago. Did Paloma’s secret die with Arun or is she now in greater danger than ever before?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Preacher's Inferno (Preacher/The First Mountain Man Book 28 ) *




  








A village is destroyed. A vengeance is born. And one man blazes a trail to hell and back to pay the devils their due—in bullets and blood. They call him Preacher . . .

JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. FIGHT FIRE WITH FIRE.

It starts as a happy reunion between Preacher and his fellow trappers in a peaceful Indian village. But it ends swiftly in death and destruction when a rival tribe attacks the village, slaughters some of Preacher’s Crow and mountain man friends, and carries off the women and children as prisoners. Preacher was off hunting when it happened. Now he’s teaming up with old friend Lorenzo and half-breed Tall Dog, to get the prisoners back—and get revenge. But the road to justice is paved with some very dark omens. And the trail leads to the baddest place on God’s good earth: the bubbling quicksand pits, hot springs, and geysers of the Wyoming wild country known as Colter’s Hell . . .

Here—where earthquakes shake the land and no man is safe—Preacher and his friends must wage a three-man war against one of the fiercest tribes this side of the devil’s inferno. And once the shooting starts, it’s going to get a hell of a lot hotter . . .

Oh, and there’s also a question of 100 missing rifles . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Europe's Lost Children. A Tale of the Balkans and the European Union. The Complete Series*




  








Get the Europe's Lost Children boxed set for only $0.99 before the price rockets up to $8.99 on July 4th!

Elena Marković always knew that she was different, raised in a secret compound, training in martial arts and world languages. One day she finds out why: she is the granddaughter of Maršal Josip Broz Tito, the former strongman of Yugoslavia, making her the next leader of a country that no longer exists. Elena’s parents entrust her with a mission to see that all of the former Yugoslavia’s nationalities live again together in brotherhood and unity – this time, as members of the European Union.

Wide-eyed and eager, Elena sets out for Brussels. She quickly finds that she is not prepared for life in the EU’s capital. But delaying her mission is not an option. With the help of two orphaned refugee brothers, Elena uncovers a diabolical conspiracy to unleash a wave of terror attacks in Europe in order to convince the United Kingdom to leave the EU.

With no one in the diplomatic community willing to believe them, Elena and her new friends are on their own. The fate of Brexit – and all of Europe – now depends on a scrappy band of college students from the Balkans. They must battle corrupt bureaucrats and bloodthirsty extremists if they are to save Europe’s future.

Will Elena’s good intentions be enough to keep the EU from breaking apart? Find out in this action-packed alternative history of European politics now together in one four book boxed set!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Jo Modeen Box Set: Books 1-3 (The Jo Modeen Series) *




  








Josephine Dakota Modeen: Beautiful. Noble. Deadly.

Having passed the gruelling entry programme and become the first woman to be accepted into Australia’s elite Special Forces, decorated ex-soldier Jo Modeen is left wondering what’s next after leaving the Army.

When unexpectedly contacted by her old CO, now a team leader with an Australian national security agency, she knows it’s not a social call. What she doesn’t know is how it will change her life….

The first book in this set of 3 introduces ex-Special Forces soldier Jo Modeen. The next two prove why she's the heroine we’d all like to have on our side.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Fourth Wall *




  








Captain Thomas Jett, a U.S. Army Reservist, volunteers for a tour of duty in Afghanistan, in part to get away from ghosts at home. Things that go bump in the night. In war, he encounters monsters.

Jett is tasked to investigate a mass murder in Kandahar, which people say was not the work of the Taliban. Instead, it was a creature of smoke and fire, perhaps a jinni. As the chaos builds, revealing otherworldly evil, Jett must devise a new approach. He creates an imaginative system for an unconventional, dreamlike kind of conflict, calling his system “The Fourth Wall.”

Author Scott Petty is a veteran of the War in Afghanistan. Through a phantasmagoric show, Petty reinvents the war novel, interweaving reality with magical and paranormal elements. The Fourth Wall offers a panoramic view of modern warfare...one surreal piece at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Secret History of Food: Strange but True Stories About the Origins of Everything We Eat *




  








An irreverent, surprising, and entirely entertaining look at the little-known history surrounding the foods we know and love

Is Italian olive oil really Italian, or are we dipping our bread in lamp oil? Why are we masochistically drawn to foods that can hurt us, like hot peppers? Far from being a classic American dish, is apple pie actually . . . English?

“As a species, we’re hardwired to obsess over food,” Matt Siegel explains as he sets out “to uncover the hidden side of everything we put in our mouths.” Siegel also probes subjects ranging from the myths—and realities—of food as aphrodisiac, to how one of the rarest and most exotic spices in all the world (vanilla) became a synonym for uninspired sexual proclivities, to the role of food in fairy- and morality tales. He even makes a well-argued case for how ice cream helped defeat the Nazis.

The Secret History of Food is a rich and satisfying exploration of the historical, cultural, scientific, sexual, and, yes, culinary subcultures of this most essential realm. Siegel is an armchair Anthony Bourdain, armed not with a chef’s knife but with knowledge derived from medieval food-related manuscripts, ancient Chinese scrolls, and obscure culinary journals. Funny and fascinating, The Secret History of Food is essential reading for all foodies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/30/22.

Currently $2.

*US Marine Corps in the Second World War (Images of War) *




  







The United States Marine Corps played a leading role in the war against Japan from Pearl Harbor in December 1941 until VJ Day on September 2, 1945. Living up to its motto the "First to Fight," the 1st Marine Division landed on the Japanese-occupied island of Guadalcanal in the south Pacific on August 7, 1942 and fought its way up the central Solomon Island to Cape Gloucester in the territory of New Guinea.In October 1942, the Marine Corps captured Tarawa Atoll and so began their advance across the central Pacific, fighting many famous and bloody battles such as Saipan, Tinian, Guam, Iwo Jima, and finally the 82-day epic struggle for Okinawa. These victories came at high cost, with 19,737 Marine killed and 67,207 wounded.This classic Images of War title presents a graphic overview of the Corps' legendary campaign in text and contemporary images. The author expertly describes the full range of Marine Corps weaponry and explains their organization, tactics, and fighting doctrine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/01/22

Currently $1.

*The Henry Gallant Saga Books 1-3*




  








As the last starfighter in Squadron 111, only Midshipman Henry Gallant can stop the alien invasion.

With the United Planets fleet on the verge of annihilation, Gallant can expect no help as he passes threatening aliens. With so much uncertainty about the aliens, analyzing the captured equipment in his possession is critical.

The fate of Earth could rest on the abilities of Midshipman Henry Gallant. Unfortunately, it is his abilities that are much in doubt.

In an era of genetic engineering, he is the only Natural left in the fleet. His shipmates have all expressed concern that he will not be up to the challenge.

Only bright and attractive junior officer Kelsey Mitchel has shown any sympathy for him. Now as his navigator on the last starfighter in Squadron 111, her life, as well as a good many others, depend on Henry Gallant.

Follow the career of a young officer in the 22nd Century genetically engineered space navy.

Book 2: 'Lieutenant Henry Gallant'

Book 3: 'Henry Gallant and the Warrior'

For Fans of Honor Harrington and Horatio Hornblower


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rookie Privateer (Privateer Tales Book 1) *




  








*He dreams of sailing the stars, but he never counted on space pirates…*

Liam Hoffen wants off the asteroid he and his family call home. Despite passing the Mars Competency Test, he’s stuck mining a plot of land that may never pay off. To make matters worse, the girl of his dreams is about to ship off to the Naval Academy…

But when a brutal pirate horde sets its sights on Liam’s colony, he and his friends may be their ramshackle town’s only chance of survival. As they gather up all the courage and cunning they can muster, they learn that their little colony holds secrets far bigger than they ever could have imagined. The truth about their dusty asteroid could change everything, if they live long enough to do something about it…

Rookie Privateer is the first book in the Privateer Tales saga, a series of swashbuckling space operas. If you like memorable and witty characters, pulse-pounding adventures, and galactic tales reminiscent of golden age sci-fi, then you’ll love Jamie McFarlane’s explosive tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fool Me Once (Privateer Tales Book 2) *




  








Celina Dontal just escaped eighteen months of captivity at the hands of Alexander Boyarov and his crew, members of the brutal Red Houzi Clan. That should have been the hard part. It was only the beginning.

When she tried to contact her younger sister, Jenny, Celina received shocking news. The one person in the universe that Celina loved and lived for, was missing, and no one could tell her what happened. A vague mention of passage booked to the metropolis of Puskar Stellar on Mars was the only clue Celina unearthed, but Jenny hasn't responded to any of Celina’s messages.

Celina has no friends on Mars and to make things worse, Boyarov is skating on thin ice with the Red Houzi. He lost their ship and prisoner. Retrieving both as quickly as possible is the only hope he has of preserving his own life. He's on the hunt.

If there is to be any help for Celina and Jenny, it will have to come from strangers. Puskar Stellar is a big city and finding someone who is trustworthy can be a slippery quest.

Fool Me Once, a standalone novella, is the second story in Jamie McFarlane’s Privateer Tales.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Special Deliverance *




  








From a Nebula and Hugo award winner, “one the best-loved authors in SF”: A tale of humans and one robot navigating an alien puzzle-world (Publishers Weekly).

Following a conversation with a talking slot machine, Professor Edward Lansing finds himself mysteriously transported to a tavern on a long and empty road. It is immediately obvious to the educator that he is no longer on campus—or even Earth—and that he is not alone. Lansing’s new companions—a female engineer, a military officer, a humorless priest, a poetess, and a robot named Jurgens—all hail from separate alternate realities and share Lansing’s confusion. What is clear, however, is that they must continue down the road together, encountering a series of bizarre sights, dangerous obstacles, and perplexing puzzles along the way: an abandoned, decaying city; a set of doorways; a large blue cube; a tower that sings. Soon it is apparent they are all being tested for some eerie, inexplicable reason, and the choices each must make will determine his or her future. For those who fail, the alien trail will never be seen again.

A provocative science fiction allegory, Special Deliverance is Hugo and Nebula Award–winner Clifford D. Simak’s Pilgrim’s Progress—a tale of great trials and hidden agendas that expose the foibles of humanity and a fantastic exploration of the human condition. A science fiction classic brimming with intelligence, invention, and wonder, it is yet another extraordinary creation from one of the genre’s most revered grandmasters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Drive through Time *




  








From the author of the international bestseller The Squeamish Vampire and the DC Coven series comes a time travel story where a young man with MacGyver-like skills must face ruthless ancient warriors. Good thing his companion is a mysterious young woman with exceptional fighting skills. Too bad she has her own agenda.

When Duncan decided to take a month off and travel around Europe, he never imagined where he would end up. Or when.

He wakes up in a world utterly different than the one he knew—a world with no GPS signal and no internet connection. Struggling with the societal norms, injustice, and inequity of the time, Duncan reluctantly accepts the help of a beautiful young woman, Alana, and her father.

With the threat of an attack looming over their heads, Duncan must use his knowledge of modern chemistry, physics, and cyber technology to stop an invading army and save an entire town along the way. Will he find a way to protect them and return home or die at the hands of the ruthless Celtic warriors?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Burning Down Boise: Book One in The Way of Dan *




  








Sometimes the story of an apocalypse isn’t one of tragedy, but one of opportunity...

Dan Slaughter has given up on appearances. With his wife dead and his kids grown, he’s slowly reverting back to the east Tennessee boy he used to be three decades earlier. He quit cutting his hair and started smoking pot. He drinks when he wants to and sings along with the classic songs of his lost youth.

When his childhood friend Carl dies suddenly, Dan agrees to help Carl’s mother with the estate, even when it means traveling across the country to Boise, Idaho. Worse yet, Dan has to fly and that’s no easy task for a paranoid hillbilly not used to following rules.

Once he arrives in Boise, it doesn’t take long for Dan to figure out that there’s a lot more to his friend’s death than he’d been led to believe. He begins to suspect the overdose was actually murder and he can’t let it rest.

Only days after arriving, a mysterious solar event traps Dan in the city, leaving him with no prospect of returning home anytime soon. Rather than panicking, Dan readily accepts the new state of things. For him, the apocalypse is an opportunity. With no law enforcement, his plan to deliver a dose of Tennessee justice in downtown Boise just got a whole lot easier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Solitude: A Post-Apocalyptic Thriller (Dimension Space Book One) *














*A Global Rift in Space-Time. All Living Beings Gone Save Two Humans. An Impossible Rescue Mission.
★ Winner Listeners Choice Award—Best Science Fiction ★*

The Martian meets Gravity when Army Pilot Vaughn Singleton, Earth’s last man, rushes to Area 51 in search of a spaceplane after he discovers the last woman is stranded on the International Space Station and barely alive—thus beginning a race against time. The event that wiped life from the planet started at the supercollider. It created a rift in space-time. The astronaut stranded aboard the space station, Commander Angela Brown, is a theoretical physicist who used to work at the collider. She may be able to reverse the event, restoring the timeline and returning all life to the planet … if only she could get there. If you like action-packed, page-turning novels, you'll love the electrifying action in this trilogy of award-winning thrillers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Multitude: A Post-Apocalyptic Thriller (Dimension Space Book Two) *




  








Sequel to Solitude - ABR Listeners Choice: Best Sci-Fi of 2018

When an alien attack rips a hole in spacetime, can humanity’s last two navigate looping dimensions to reverse the event and return life to the planet? Following the incredible events of Solitude, Vaughn and Angela must probe the depths of space and time to unravel and perhaps even reverse the enigma of humanity's disappearance. But first, they must get past themselves. If you enjoyed Solitude, you'll love the action and plot twists in this apocalyptic epic.

Vaughn had visions of plying the seven seas with Angela at his side. Then she and fate crapped all over his plans. Bent on discovering the truth about what happened to humanity and the rest of the world's life, Angela drags a less than willing Vaughn across the Mediterranean and into central Europe. However, even the overhead presence of a line of levitating steel structures and ships couldn't prepare them for what lied ahead. The size and scale of what they find in Geneva rocks them to their cores.

Angela and Vaughn fall into the center of a world-consuming machine. While struggling to survive, they wander through a looping chain of utterly alien lands. When they finally deduce the true nature of their situation, Angela discovers a potential way out, not just for her and Vaughn but all of Earth's life.

Angela can bring back the whole of the human race!

But only if she and Vaughn can survive the journey home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Amplitude: A Post-Apocalyptic Thriller (Dimension Space Book Three) *




  







Angela’s reset bought us a new chance, but with the event set to repeat itself, she and Vaughn must fight separate battles to save their comrades. In Houston, Director Randal McCree races against the clock as he frantically struggles to save a scrabbled together team. The survivors will have to join forces if Angela is to enact her plan to take the battle to the enemy. Once united, can the last remnants of humanity make the enemy pay for what it did to all of Earth’s life? Can Angela permanently reset the timeline? If you enjoyed Solitude and Multitude, you'll love the action and plot twists in this apocalyptic epic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Typhon Pact #1: Zero Sum Game (Star Trek- Typhon Pact)*




  








A spy for the Typhon Pact—a new political rival of the Federation—steals the plans for Starfleet’s newest technological advance: the slipstream drive. To stop the Typhon Pact from unlocking the drive’s secrets, Starfleet Intelligence recruits a pair of genetically enhanced agents: Dr. Julian Bashir, of station Deep Space 9, and Sarina Douglas, a woman whose talents Bashir helped bring to fruition, and whom Bashir thinks of as his long-lost true love.

Bashir and Douglas are sent to infiltrate the mysterious species known as the Breen, find the hidden slipstream project, and destroy it. Meanwhile, light-years away, Captain Ezri Dax and her crew on the U.S.S. Aventine play a dangerous game of cat and mouse with a Typhon Pact fleet that stands between them and the safe retrieval of Bashir and Douglas from hostile territory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Typhon Pact #2: Seize the Fire (Star Trek: Typhon Pact) *




  








SEIZE THE FIRE

Shortly after revealing its union with the Federation’s newest adversary—a coalition of galactic powers known as the Typhon Pact—the Gorn Hegemony suffers an ecological disaster that destroys the hatchery world of their critically important warrior caste. Fortunately, the Gorn had already been investigating traces of an ancient but powerful “quick terraforming” technology left behind by a long-vanished civilization. This technology, should it prove controllable, promises to restore their delicate biological and social status quo. But when a Gorn soldier prepares to use the technology to reshape the planet Hranrar into a new warrior-caste spawning ground, threatening to extinguish the native Hranrarii, he draws the unwanted attention of a mad Gorn trooper determined to bring the military caste into dominance.

Meanwhile, as the U.S.S. Titan embarks upon a search for this potent technology in the hope of using it to heal the wounds the Federation sustained during the recent Borg crisis, Captain Riker must balance his responsibility for his crew’s safety against the welfare of the Hranrarii and his duty to the Prime Directive. With a menacing Typhon Pact fleet nipping at his heels, Riker must not only stop the Gorn warriors but also plumb the secrets of an ancient terraforming artifact. But of everyone serving aboard Titan, Commander Tuvok may be the only one who understands how dangerous such planet-altering technology can be, even when used with the best of intentions. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Typhon Pact #3: Rough Beasts of Empire (Star Trek- Typhon Pact)*




  








Still on Romulus in pursuit of his goal of reunifying the Vulcans and Romulans, Spock finds himself in the middle of a massive power struggle. In the wake of the assassination of the Praetor and the Senate, the Romulans have cleaved in two. While Empress Donatra has led her nascent Imperial Romulan State to establish relations with the Federation, Praetor Tal’aura has guided the original Romulan Star Empire toward joining the newly formed Typhon Pact. But numerous factions within the two Romulan nations vie for power and undivided leadership, and Machiavellian plots unfold as forces within and without the empires conduct high-stakes political maneuvers. 

Meanwhile, four years after Benjamin Sisko returned from the Celestial Temple, circumstances have changed, his hopes for a peaceful life on Bajor with his wife and daughter beginning to slip away. After temporarily rejoining Starfleet for an all-hands-on-deck battle against the Borg, he must consider an offer to have him return for a longer stint. Beset by troubling events, he seeks spiritual guidance, facing demons new and old, including difficult memories from his time in the last Federation-Tzenkethi war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Typhon Pact #4: Paths of Disharmony (Star Trek- Typhon Pact)*




  








On a diplomatic mission to the planet Andor, Captain Picard and the crew of the Enterprise-E bear witness to the rank devastation resulting from the Borg invasion. With the reproductive issues that have long plagued the Andorian people reaching crisis level, avenues of research that at first held great promise have proven largely unhelpful, and may well indeed be worsening the problem.

Despite the Federation's seeming inability to provide assistance and growing doubt over its commitment to a staunch, longtime ally, Andorian scientists now offer renewed hope for a solution. However, many segments of Andorian society are protesting this controversial new approach, and more radical sects are beginning to make their displeasure known by any means available. In response, President Nanietta Bacco has sent the Enterprise crew and a team of diplomats and scientists to Andor to convene a summit, in the hope of demonstrating that the Federation's pledge to helping Andor is sincere. 

But the Typhon Pact is watching, and their interests may very well lead the Andorian people down an even more treacherous path. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Typhon Pact: Plagues of Night (Star Trek- Typhon Pact Book 6) *




  








The first novel in a two-part Typhon Pact adventure set in the universe of Star Trek: The Next Generation!

In the wake of the final Borg invasion, which destroyed entire worlds, cost the lives of sixty-three billion people, and struck a crippling blow to Starfleet, six nations adversarial to the United Federation of Planets—the Romulan Star Empire, the Breen Confederacy, the Tholian Assembly, the Gorn Hegemony, the Tzenkethi Coalition, and the Holy Order of the Kinshaya— joined ranks to form the Typhon Pact. For almost three years, the Federation and the Klingon Empire, allied under the Khitomer Accords, have contended with the nascent coalition on a predominantly cold-war footing. But as Starfleet rebuilds itself, factions within the Typhon Pact grow restive, concerned about their own inability to develop a quantum slipstream drive to match that of the Federation. Will leaders such as UFP President Bacco and RSE Praetor Kamemor bring about a lasting peace across the Alpha and Beta Quadrants, or will the cold war between the two alliances deepen, and perhaps even lead to an all-out shooting war?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Typhon Pact: Raise the Dawn (Star Trek- Typhon Pact Book 7) *




  







After the disastrous events in the Bajoran system, Captain Benjamin Sisko must confront the consequences of the recent choices he has made in his life. At the same time, the United Federation of Planets and its Khitomer Accords allies have come to the brink of war with the Typhon Pact. While factions within the Pact unsuccessfully used the recent gestures of goodwill—the opening of borders and a joint Federation-Romulan exploratory mission—to develop quantum-slipstream drive, they have not given up their goals. Employing a broad range of assets, from Romulus to Cardassia, from Ab-Tzenketh to Bajor, they embark on a dangerous new plan to acquire the technology they need to take control of the Alpha and Beta Quadrants. While UFP President Bacco and Romulan Praetor Kamemor work feverishly to reestablish peace, Captains Sisko, Jean-Luc Picard, and Ro Laren stand on the front lines of the conflict . . . even as a new danger threatens the Bajoran wormhole as it once more becomes a flashpoint of galactic history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Typhon Pact: Brinkmanship (Star Trek- Typhon Pact Book 8 ) *




  








An all-new novel set in the universe of Star Trek: The Next Generation, in which tensions escalate between two powerful forces in interstellar space.

The Venette Convention has always remained independent, but it is about to become the flashpoint for a tense military standoff between the two power blocs now dominating interstellar space—the United Federation of Planets and the recently formed Typhon Pact.

The Venetan government turns to the Typhon Pact’s Tzenkethi Coalition for protection in the new order and has agreed to allow three of their supply bases for Tzenkethi use. But these bases—if militarized—would put Tzenkethi weapons unacceptably close to Federation, Cardassian, and Ferengi space.

While Captain Ezri Dax and the crew of the U.S.S. Aventine are sent to investigate exactly what is happening at one of the Venette bases, Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the U.S.S. Enterprise are assigned to a diplomatic mission sent to the Venette homeworld in order to broker a mutually acceptable resolution.

But the Cardassian delegates don’t seem particularly keen on using diplomacy to resolve the situation, which soon spirals out of control toward all-out war. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dark Mirror (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *




  








One hundred years ago, four crewmembers of the U.S.S EnterpriseTM crossed the dimensional barrier and found a mirror image of their own universe, populated by nightmare duplicates of their shipmates. Barely able to escape with their lives, they returned, thankful that the accident which had brought them there could not be duplicated, or so they thought.

But now the scientists of that empire have found a doorway into our universe. Their plan is to destroy from within, to replace a Federation Starship with one of their own. Their victims are the crew of the U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701-D, who now find themselves engaged in combat against the most savage enemies they have ever encountered, themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*X-Men: The Mutant Empire Omnibus (Marvel classic novels) *




  








Bringing the classic X-Men: Mutant Empire trilogy back into print in a brand-new omnibus.

MAGNETO'S EMPIRE WILL RISE...

They live as outcasts, hated and feared by the very humanity they protect. They are mutants, born with strange and wonderful powers that set them apart from the rest of the human race. Under the tutelage of Professor Charles Xavier, they are more than mutants. They are--the X-Men.

Magneto--the X-Men's oldest, deadliest foe--has taken over a top-secret government installation that houses the Sentinels, powerful mutant-hunting robots. The X-Men must fight to keep this deadly technology out of Magneto's hands and stop him from carrying out his grand plan: establishing a global Mutant Empire. The X-Men must join forces with old enemies to stop him--but in Magneto's brave new world, who can they trust?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Revelator: A novel *




  








ONE OF THE WASHINGTON POST'S BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR • The dark, gripping tale of a 1930’s family in the remote hills of the Smoky Mountains, their secret religion, and the daughter who turns her back on their mysterious god—from the acclaimed author of Spoonbenders.

“Gods and moonshine in the Great Depression, written with a tenderness and brutality … this is as good as novels get.” —Stephen Graham Jones, author of The Only Good Indians

In 1933, nine-year-old Stella is left in the care of her grandmother, Motty, in the backwoods of Tennessee. The mountains are home to dangerous secrets, and soon after she arrives, Stella wanders into a dark cavern where she encounters the family's personal god, an entity known as the Ghostdaddy.

Years later, after a tragic incident that caused her to flee, Stella—now a professional bootlegger—returns for Motty's funeral, and to check on the mysterious ten-year-old girl named Sunny that Motty adopted. Sunny appears innocent enough, but she is more powerful than Stella could imagine—and she’s a direct link to Stella's buried past and her family's destructive faith.

Haunting and wholly engrossing, summoning mesmerizing voices and giving shape to the dark, Revelator is a southern gothic tale for the ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Anno Dracula: Dracula Cha Cha Cha*




  








Written by award-winning novelist Kim Newman, this is a brand-new edition, with additional 40,000 word never-before-seen novella, of the popular third installment of the Anno Dracula series, Dracula Cha Cha Cha.

Rome. 1959. Count Dracula is about to marry the Moldavian Princess Asa Vajda - his sixth wife. Journalist Kate Reed flies into the city to visit the ailing Charles Beauregard and his vampire companion Geneviève. Finding herself caught up in the mystery of the Crimson Executioner who is bloodily dispatching vampire elders in the city, Kate discovers that she is not the only one on his trail...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Anno Dracula: Johnny Alucard *




  








THE HOTLY ANTICIPATED BRAND-NEW ADDITION TO THE CRITICALLY ACCLAIMED ANNO DRACULA SERIES!

Award-winning author Kim Newman takes the series stateside to Andy Warhol's New York and Orson Welles' Hollywood.

It's 1976 and vampire reporter Kate Reed is on the set of Francis Ford Coppola's Dracula. She helps a young vampire boy, Ion Popescu, who then leaves Transylvania for America. In the States, Popescu becomes Johnny Pop and attaches himself to Andy Warhol, inventing a new drug which confers vampire powers on its users...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Anno Dracula - One Thousand Monsters *




  








“There are no vampires in Japan. That is the position of the Emperor. The Emperor is wrong...”

In 1899 Geneviève Dieudonné travels to Japan with a group of vampires exiled from Great Britain by Prince Dracula. They are allowed to settle in Yōkai Town, the district of Tokyo set aside for Japan’s own vampires, an altogether strange and less human breed than the nosferatu of Europe. Yet it is not the sanctuary they had hoped for, as a vicious murderer sets vampire against vampire, and Yōkai Town is revealed to be more a prison than a refuge. Geneviève and her undead comrades will be forced to face new enemies and the horrors hidden within the Temple of One Thousand Monsters…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Anno Dracula 1999: Daikaiju *




  








The new novel in the acclaimed alternate history vampire series from Kim Newman.
"Compulsory reading... glorious" Neil Gaiman on Anno Dracula

It is the eve of the new millennium, and the vampire princess Christina Light is throwing a party in Daikaiju Plaza - a building in the shape of a giant mechanical dragon - in Tokyo, attended by the leaders of the worlds of technology, finance, culture and innovation.

After a century overshadowed by the malign presence of Dracula, Christina decrees the inauguration of an Age of Light. The world is connected as never before by technology, and conquests have been made in cyberspace that mark out new nations of the living and the undead.

But the party is crashed by less enlightened souls, intent on ensuring that the brave new world dies before it can come to fruition. The distinguished guests are held hostage by cyberpunk terrorists, yakuza assassins and Transylvanian mercenaries. Vampire schoolgirl Nezumi - sword-wielding agent of the Diogenes Club - finds herself alone, pitted against the world's deadliest creatures. Thrown out of the party, she must fight her way back up through a building that seems designed to destroy her in a thousand ways. Can Nezumi survive past midnight? Can the hopes of a shining world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Another Day in Cubicle Paradise: A Dilbert Book *




  







When Dilbert first appeared in newspapers across the country in 1989, office workers looked around suspiciously. Was its creator, Scott Adams, a pen name for someone who worked amongst them? After all, the humor was just too eerily funny and familiar. Since then, Dilbert has become more than a cartoon character. He's become an office icon. In Another Day in Cubicle Paradise Dilbert and his cohorts, Dogbert, Catbert, Ratbert, and the pointy-haired boss, once again entertain with their cubicle humor. From bizarre personnel decisions to meetings gone bad, from schizoid secretaries to consultants from hell, Another Day in Cubicle Paradise provides a way to get all those darn comic strips off the breakroom bulletin board.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Words You Don't Want to Hear During Your Annual Performance Review: A Dilbert Book *




  








"Confined to their cubicles in a company run by idiot bosses, Dilbert and his white-collar colleagues make the dronelike world of Kafka seem congenial."Parasitic consultants, weaselly stockbrokers, masochistic coworkers and the ever-present, evil-plotting pointy-haired boss? Welcome to the seventh circle of hell, er, the 22nd collection of Scott Adams' stupendously popular comic strip, Dilbert! 

Words You Don't Want to Hear During Your Annual Performance Reviewupdates loyal readers on the mind-numbing careers of Dilbert, Wally, Alice, the PHB himself, and an ever-expanding cast of walk-on "guest stars." In this installment, a cash-sucking "consultick" burrows under the boss's skin, a not-so-grim reaper pops anti-depressants, and a lab accident turns Dilbert into a sheep-a transformation which goes barely noticed by his beleaguered coworkers. All the while, Adams takes his patented over-the-top but right-on-the-money jabs at the inanity of the corporate world.

Dilbert's fans are legion and loyal. They have purchased seven million cartoon collection books and counting. The Dilbert comic strip appears in 2,000 newspapers and in 65 countries in 19 languages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Don't Stand Where the Comet Is Assumed to Strike Oil: A Dilbert Book *




  








"Confined to their cubicles in a company run by idiot bosses, Dilbert and his white-collar colleagues make the dronelike world of Kafka seem congenial."— The New York Times

Why is Dilbert such a phenomenon? People see their own dreary, monotonous lives brought to comedic life in the ubiquitous strip. In the 23rd collection of Scott Adams' tremendously popular series, Don't Stand Where the Comet Is Assumed to Strike Oil, suppressed and repressed workers everywhere can follow the latest developments in the so-called careers of Dilbert, power-hungry Dogbert, Catbert, Ratbert, the pointy-haired boss, and other supporting—but don't you dare call them supportive—characters. Each "funny because it's true" scenario bears an uncanny, hysterical, and sometimes uncomfortable similarity to cubicle-filled corporate America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I'm Tempted to Stop Acting Randomly: A Dilbert Book *




  








Following his 20th anniversary hit, Dilbert 2.0, Scott Adams returns with another Dilbert collection of funny page favorites inside I'm Tempted to Stop Acting Randomly.

Inside this collection, Dilbert and his team "flail around in futility" while the corporate bosses "forget what it's like to be one of the little people." From CEO Dogbert's speculative use of the company jet for personal vacationing to the flawed planning of a new electrically compromised data center, Dilbert exemplifies the randomness and annoyances associated with corporate cubicle culture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Laugh Lines: My Life Helping Funny People Be Funnier *




  








With his tender, funny memoir of four decades in the business, one of the first writers for Saturday Night Live traces the history of American comedy.

Alan Zweibel started his comedy career selling jokes for seven dollars apiece to the last of the Borscht Belt standups. Then one night, despite bombing on stage, he caught the attention of Lorne Michaels and became one of the first writers at Saturday Night Live, where he penned classic material for Gilda Radner, John Belushi, and all of the original Not Ready For Prime Time Players. From SNL, he went on to have a hand in a series of landmark shows—from It’s Garry Shandling’s Show to Curb Your Enthusiasm.

Throughout the pages of Laugh Lines Zweibel weaves together his own stories and interviews with his friends and contemporaries, including Richard Lewis, Eric Idle, Bob Saget, Mike Birbiglia, Sarah Silverman, Judd Apatow, Dave Barry, Carl Reiner, and more. The book also features a charming foreword from his friend of forty-five years Billy Crystal, with whom he co-wrote and co-produced the upcoming film Here Today that stars Crystal and Tiffany Haddish. Laugh Lines is a warmhearted cultural memoir of American comedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Am Hutterite: The Fascinating True Story of a Young Woman's Journey to Reclaim Her Heritage *




  








In 1969, Ann-Marie’s parents did the unthinkable, leaving a Hutterite colony with their seven children to start a new life. Overnight, the family was thrust into a society they did not understand and did not understand them in this powerful story of understanding how our beginnings often define us.

“Your mother and father are running away," said a voice piercing the warm air. I froze and turned toward home. To a Hutterite, nothing is more shameful than that word.”

When Ann-Marie's parents decided to leave their Hutterite colony in Canada with their seven children in tow, it was a complete shock. Overnight, the family was thrust into a society they did not understand, and which knew little of their unique culture. The transition was overwhelming. Desperate to be accepted, ten-year-old Ann-Marie was forced to deny her heritage in order to fit in with her peers.

I Am Hutterite chronicles Ann-Marie's quest to reinvent herself as she comes to terms with the painful circumstances that led her family to leave community life. Before she left the colony, Ann-Marie had never tasted macaroni and cheese or ridden a bike. She had never heard of Walt Disney or rock-and-roll. With great humor, she describes how she adapted to popular culture, and with raw honesty, her family's deep sense of loss for their community.


Winner of the 2007 Saskatchewan Book Award for Non-fiction
Unveils the rich history and traditions of the Hutterite people’s extraordinary way of life
Includes a glossary of Hutterite words and phrases, family photos, and a family tree
In this insightful memoir, venture into the hidden heart of the little-known Hutterite colony. Rich with memorable characters and vivid descriptions, this ground-breaking narrative shines a light on intolerance, illuminating the simple truth that beneath every human exterior beats a heart longing for understanding and acceptance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Music of Bees: A Novel *




  








A NATIONAL BESTSELLER!
A Good Morning America BUZZ PICK | A Good Housekeeping Book Club Pick | IndieNext Pick | LibraryReads Pick | Recommended by People ∙ The Washington Post ∙ Woman's World ∙ NY Post ∙ BookRiot ∙ Bookish ∙ Christian Science Monitor ∙ Nerd Daily ∙ The Tempest ∙ Midwestness ∙ The Coil ∙ Read It Forward ∙ and more!

“An exquisite debut that combines a moving tale of friendship with a fascinating primer on bees.”--People

“This heartwarming, uplifting story will make you want to call your own friends, not to mention grab some honey.”--Good Housekeeping

Three lonely strangers in a rural Oregon town, each working through grief and life's curveballs, are brought together by happenstance on a local honeybee farm where they find surprising friendship, healing--and maybe even a second chance--just when they least expect it.

Forty-four-year-old Alice Holtzman is stuck in a dead-end job, bereft of family, and now reeling from the unexpected death of her husband. Alice has begun having panic attacks whenever she thinks about how her life hasn't turned out the way she dreamed. Even the beloved honeybees she raises in her spare time aren't helping her feel better these days.

In the grip of a panic attack, she nearly collides with Jake--a troubled, paraplegic teenager with the tallest mohawk in Hood River County--while carrying 120,000 honeybees in the back of her pickup truck. Charmed by Jake's sincere interest in her bees and seeking to rescue him from his toxic home life, Alice surprises herself by inviting Jake to her farm.

And then there's Harry, a twenty-four-year-old with debilitating social anxiety who is desperate for work. When he applies to Alice's ad for part-time farm help, he's shocked to find himself hired. As an unexpected friendship blossoms among Alice, Jake, and Harry, a nefarious pesticide company moves to town, threatening the local honeybee population and illuminating deep-seated corruption in the community. The unlikely trio must unite for the sake of the bees--and in the process, they just might forge a new future for themselves.

Beautifully moving, warm, and uplifting, The Music of Bees is about the power of friendship, compassion in the face of loss, and finding the courage to start over (at any age) when things don't turn out the way you expect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bodies on the Line: At the Front Lines of the Fight to Protect Abortion in America *




  








As the courts betray us and our leaders fail us, only we can keep each other safe.

In this powerful, empathetic look at abortion clinic escorting, “one of the most under-covered and crucial, lifesaving, rigorous forms of activism out there” (Rebecca Traister), Lauren Rankin offers real hope—and a real call to action for a post-Roe America.

Incisive and eye-opening, Bodies on the Line makes a clear case that the right to an abortion is a fundamental part of human dignity. And now that the Supreme Court has overturned Roe v Wade, the stakes facing us all if that right disappears have never been higher.

Clinic escorts—everyday volunteers who shepherd patients safely inside to receive care—are fighting on the front lines by replacing hostility with humanity. Prepared to stand up and protect abortion access as they have for decades, even in the face of terrorism and violence, clinic escorts live—and have even died—to ensure that abortion remains not only accessible but a basic human right. Their stories have never been told—until now.

With precision and passion, Lauren Rankin traces the history and evolution of this movement to tell a broader story of the persistent threats to safe and legal abortion access, and the power of individuals to stand up and fight back. Deeply researched, featuring interviews with clinic staff, patients, experts, and activists—plus the author’s own experience as a clinic escort—Bodies on the Line reframes the “abortion wars,” highlighting the power of people to effect change amid unimaginable obstacles, and the unprecedented urgency of channeling that power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Summer in Sonoma *




  








Look for Robyn’s new book, The Best of Us, a story about family, second chances and choosing to live your best life—order your copy today!

They’ve been best friends since seventh grade. But this summer, teetering on the threshold of thirty, four women are going to need each other more than ever

Cassie has sworn off men after yet another bad date though, deep down, she’s still looking for Mr. Right. A long-haired, tattooed biker is definitely not him, so there’s no harm in a few Harley rides through Sonoma. Right?

Julie married her high school sweetheart too young and now wonders how her life became all about leaky faucets and checkbook balances. Maybe love isn’t enough to sustain the perfect couple.

Marty’s firefighter husband takes her for granted, and with her marriage on the rocks, an old flame begins to look mighty tempting. She’s seriously thinking of crossing that line.

Beth is a busy doctor trapped in a body that’s betrayed her yet again and she’s becoming a difficult patient and a secretive friend. She’s fighting for her life.

Life can change in an instant…or a summer. As these four friends deal with life’s challenges, the strength of their bond will see them through.

No one delves into the complexities of female friendship better than #1 New York Times bestselling author Robyn Carr.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Lizard King: The True Crimes and Passions of the World's Greatest Reptile Smugglers *




  








Imagine The Sopranos, with snakes! The Lizard King is a fascinating account of a father and son family business suspected of smuggling reptiles, and the federal agent who tried to take them down.

When Bryan Christy began to investigate the world of reptile smuggling, he had no idea what he would be in for. In the course of his research, he was bitten between the eyes by a blood python, chased by a mother alligator, and sprayed by a bird-eating tarantula. But perhaps more dangerous was coming face to face with Michael J. Van Nostrand, owner of Strictly Reptiles, a thriving family business in Hollywood, Florida. Van Nostrand imports as many as 300,000 iguanas each year (over half the total of America's most popular imported reptile), as well as hundreds of thousands of snakes, lizards, frogs, spiders, and scorpions.

Van Nostrand was suspected of being a reptile smuggler by Special Agent Chip Bepler of the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, who devoted years of his life in an obsessive quest to expose The Lizard King's cold-blooded crimes. How this cat-and-mouse game ended is engrossing and surprising.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pumpkins & Poltergeists, Confessions of a Closet Medium, Book 1: A Supernatural Southern Cozy Mystery about a Reluctant Ghost Whisperer*




  








I see dead people…and now one’s haunting me.

***
First in a new series by Nyx Halliwell! Don't miss out on Ava's adventures as she returns to her small hometown of Thornhollow, Georgia, where mystery, murder, romance, and a little bit of down home Southern cooking are always on tap.
***
Aunt Willa summons me home to Thornhollow with a cryptic message about using my ‘gift’ to stop a family curse and save the town. Hours later, she’s dead and Mama swears she heard her arguing with someone before it happened.

When I arrive, my clumsiness brings about a near-death experience, and suddenly, I’m seeing and hearing ghosts everywhere. Even Aunt Willa’s cat is talking to me.

Uncovering the truth behind the family curse is hard enough, but my gift makes me a target for an angry ghost who’s trying to ruin the biggest event Thornhollow has ever seen…and she’ll stop at nothing to do it.

I’m convinced my aunt’s death was no accident, and if I don’t acknowledge the fact ghosts are real and I can commune with them, I may never discover who murdered her…or stop the deadly poltergeist now haunting me.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bewitched to Death (The Crayon Kitten Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








Welcome to Parsons Where the Ghosts Are Burly and Tattooed and the Witches Commune With the Dead

Kacie Thatcher likes to use her powers to speak to the dead and pad her wallet at the same time. However, when she's called back to her hometown to settle her estranged dead sister's affairs, she discovers a world of enchantment and murder. While not wanting to stay, one herbal potion witch, a fae, and her dead sister's familiar, a crayon kitty, persuade her to remain in town. A muscular and bald ghost also implores her to stay and help him where her dead sister left off.

When a murder occurs in the mostly serene town, the local Sheriff calls on Kacie to help. Her sister assisted him before and he feels Kacie may be able to as well. But does Kacie want to be involved? Is a murder investigation and a burly ghost too much for the young witch? Or, over the course of the series, will she find her the true meaning of friendship and love while battling against an evil force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Best Corpse for the Job (Lindenshaw Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A Lindenshaw Mysteries Novel

Tea and sympathy have never been so deadly.

Schoolteacher Adam Matthews just wants to help select a new headteacher and go home. The governors at Lindenshaw St Crispin’s have already failed miserably at finding the right candidate, so it’s make or break this second time round. But when one of the applicants is found strangled in the school, what should have been a straightforward decision turns tempestuous as a flash flood in their small English village.

Inspector Robin Bright isn’t thrilled to be back at St. Crispin’s. Memories of his days there are foul enough without tossing in a complicated murder case. And that handsome young teacher has him reminding himself not to fraternize with a witness. But it’s not long before Robin is relying on Adam for more than just his testimony.

As secrets amongst the governors emerge and a second person turns up dead, Robin needs to focus less on Adam and more on his investigation. But there are too many suspects, too many lies, and too many loose ends. Before they know it, Robin and Adam are fighting for their lives and their hearts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Gutter and the Grave (EBK) (Hard Case Crime Book 15) *




  








Detective Matt Cordell was happily married once, and gainfully employed, and sober. But that was before he caught his wife cheating on him with one of his operatives and took it out on the man with the butt end of a .45. 

Now Matt makes his home on the streets of New York and his only companions are the city’s bartenders. But trouble still knows how to find him, and when Johnny Bridges shows up from the old neighborhood, begging for Matt’s help, Cordell finds himself drawn into a case full of beautiful women and bloody murder. It’s just like the old days – only this time, when the beatings come, he may wind up on the receiving end...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*And Four to Go (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 30) *




  








“It is always a treat to read a Nero Wolfe mystery. The man has entered our folklore.”—The New York Times Book Review

Embark on a year of murder and mystery. It begins at Christmas with a party and a poisoning, then blossoms into spring with sudden death at the Easter Parade. With a killer in the crowd, the Fourth of July is no picnic, and the calendar is overbooked with corpses when death is in season. Here are four cunning cases that leave everyone guessing. When it comes to sleuthing out a clever solution, only Nero Wolfe has a clue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cold Storage (Pinnacle True Crime)*




  








On June 3, 1991, an abandoned car was found on a busy stretch of highway near Newport Beach, California. Its owner, Denise Huber, seemed to have vanished off the face of the earth.

For three years, her disappearance remained a mystery, inspiring one of the most intensive missing-persons searches in history. All to no avail. Because the only man who knew what happened to Denise wasn't talking. He wasn't through with her yet.

On July 3, 1994, in an affluent suburb of Prescott, Arizona, a padlocked truck parked in the driveway of 37-year-old John Famalaro provoked suspicion. When authorities finally pried open its doors, they found the nude, handcuffed corpse of Denise Huber stuffed into a freezer--preserved forever in the throes of death.

Inside Famalaro's home were Denise's personal belongings along with neatly arranged "trophies" of other female prey. But it was the revelations at Famalaro's trial that would truly stagger the imagination, laying bare the terrifying details of Denise's final hours, and exposing the dark past of a merciless killer consumed by perversity and unfathomable evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Girl A: A Novel *




  








AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“Pitch-perfect... Dean tells this story with such nuance and humanity, you’re desperate to step into its pages." —The New York Times

“Heart-stopping psychological drama… A modern-day classic." —Jeffery Deaver, New York Times bestselling author

“A gripping story about family dynamics and the nature of human psychology.” —Good Housekeeping

She thought she had escaped her past. But there are some things you can’t outrun.

Lex Gracie doesn't want to think about her family. She doesn't want to think about growing up in her parents' House of Horrors. And she doesn't want to think about her identity as Girl A: the girl who escaped, the eldest sister who freed her older brother and four younger siblings. It's been easy enough to avoid her parents--her father never made it out of the House of Horrors he created, and her mother spent the rest of her life behind bars. But when her mother dies in prison and leaves Lex and her siblings the family home, she can't run from her past any longer. Together with her sister, Evie, Lex intends to turn the home into a force for good. But first she must come to terms with her siblings--and with the childhood they shared.

What begins as a propulsive tale of escape and survival becomes a gripping psychological family story about the shifting alliances and betrayals of sibling relationships--about the secrets our siblings keep, from themselves and each other. Who have each of these siblings become? How do their memories defy or galvanize Lex's own? As Lex pins each sibling down to agree to her family's final act, she discovers how potent the spell of their shared family mythology is, and who among them remains in its thrall and who has truly broken free.

For readers of Room and Sharp Objects, an absorbing and psychologically immersive novel about a young girl who escapes captivity–but not the secrets that shadow the rest of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Such a Quiet Place: A Novel *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of The Last House Guest—a Reese Witherspoon Book Club selection—comes a riveting, “suspenseful” (BookPage, starred review) novel about a mysterious murder in an idyllic and close-knit neighborhood.

Welcome to Hollow’s Edge, where you can find secrets, scandal, and a suspected killer—all on one street.

Hollow’s Edge use to be a quiet place. A private and idyllic neighborhood where neighbors dropped in on neighbors, celebrated graduation and holiday parties together, and looked out for one another. But then came the murder of Brandon and Fiona Truett. A year and a half later, Hollow’s Edge is simmering. The residents are trapped, unable to sell their homes, confronted daily by the empty Truett house, and suffocated by their trial testimonies that implicated one of their own. Ruby Fletcher. And now, Ruby’s back.

With her conviction overturned, Ruby waltzes right back to Hollow’s Edge, and into the home she shared with Harper Nash. Harper, five years older, has always treated Ruby like a wayward younger sister. But now she’s terrified. What possible good could come of Ruby returning to the scene of the crime? And how can she possibly turn her away, when she knows Ruby has nowhere to go?

Within days, suspicion spreads like a virus across Hollow’s Edge. It’s increasingly clear that not everyone told the truth about the night of the Truetts’ murders. And when Harper begins receiving threatening notes, she realizes she has to uncover the truth before someone else becomes the killer’s next victim.

Pulsating with suspense and with Megan Miranda’s trademark shocking twists, Such a Quiet Place is Megan Miranda’s best novel yet—a “powerful, paranoid thriller” (Booklist, starred review) that will keep you turning the pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Spin (Captain Chase Book 2) *




  








A USA Today bestseller.

Captain Calli Chase races against time to thwart a plot that leaves the fate of humanity hanging in the balance in this new thriller from international bestselling author Patricia Cornwell.

In the aftermath of a NASA rocket launch gone terribly wrong, Captain Calli Chase comes face-to-face with her missing twin sister—as well as the startling truth of who they really are. Now, a top secret program put in motion years ago has spun out of control, and only Calli can redirect its course.

Aided by cutting-edge technologies, the NASA investigator and scientist turned Space Force pilot sets out on a frantic search for the missing link between the sabotaged rocket launch and her predetermined destiny…a search that someone else seems very interested in stopping.

From NASA to the Chase family farm, to the White House to distant orbits of space, Calli plays a high-stakes game of hide-and-seek with a cunning and ruthless adversary. One wrong move will unleash cataclysmic consequences reaching far beyond the boundaries of Earth.

This heart-pounding Captain Chase thriller from Patricia Cornwell will leave readers desperate for more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Go West, Young Man: A Riveting Western Novel of the American Frontier *




  









Join an epic cross-country journey on the Oregon Trail set just before the start of the Civil War. Two brave, pioneering families will head West and confront hardships and triumph, in this spellbinding saga from the legendary bestselling authors…

Missouri, 1860. Rumors of war between the North and South are spreading across the land. In rural Green County, many of the farmers are already choosing sides. But not John Zachary. His loyalties lie with his family first—and his heart is telling him to go west. Hoping to build a new life in the fertile valleys of Oregon, he convinces his best friend, Emmett Braxton, to pack up their families and join him on a wagon train across the Oregon Trail. The journey will be long and hard. The physical hardships and grueling mental challenges will bring out the best in some—and the worst in others. But with the guidance of an experienced wagon master and scout, they are determined to reach their destiny, no matter how high the cost . . .

Twenty-seven wagons. Twenty-seven different hopes and dreams. This sprawling epic novel from a master storyteller captures the beauty and danger of the American West—and the pioneer spirit of those who tamed it . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Standoff (Jack Widow Book 12)*




  








A police raid gone horribly wrong. A band of deadly cult-terrorists on the run. A family held hostage. One man no one counted on to be there—Jack Widow.

When an ATF raid on a cult compound goes horribly wrong, the cult leader and his band of deadly terrorists escape.

On the run and desperate, they need a place to hide. A remote family farm makes for the perfect place. But there’s one big problem. The family that lives there has a guest—a drifter they picked up by the name of Jack Widow.

Widow, the ultimate loner, comes to a Standoff with pure evil in the million-selling action-thriller series.

Fans of Lee Child’s Jack Reacher, Tom Clancy’s Jack Ryan, Vince Flynn’s Mitch Rapp, and Mark Greaney’s Gray Man will love the Jack Widow Action-Thriller Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Greatest Enemy: A David Rivers Thriller (American Mercenary Book 1)*




  








“Jason Kasper’s American Mercenary series boils with bold action, exotic locales, and spellbinding intrigue.” Mark Greaney, #1 NYT Bestselling Author of the Gray Man series


David Rivers is an Army Ranger—a combat veteran of the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq. He has almost completed his final year at West Point when his world is turned upside down by a sudden discharge from military service. Angry and confused, David soon hits rock bottom.

And that's when they appear.

Three mysterious men. Men who know David's dark secret—they know that he has murdered someone in cold blood.

And they want him to do it again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dark State (Jason Trapp Book 1)*




  








Long ago, men of violence ruled with an iron fist. They owed loyalty only to themselves. Their names were whispered, but never spoken.

In parts of the world, those old traditions still hold strong. Power there spews from the barrel of a gun. Laws are shaped with lead, taxes paid in cold dread.

But not America.

Because we too have those whose names are whispered. Men who know nothing but the gray zone between life and death, whose only calling in life is to do the things the rest of us dare not, the things that keep us safe.

Men like the Hangman, a covert operative whose feats became the stuff of legend. He was the tip of the spear—the man his country unleashed when all hope was lost.

Six months ago, someone sold him out. The Agency listed him as killed in action. He lost everything he held dear.

But legends never die...

The Hangman is back. And he's looking for blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Corrector - A Javin Pierce Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Military Suspense Action Adventure - Book 1 *




  








When covert operations go wrong, the CIS sends in . . . The Corrector.

After a botched retrieval operation, Javin Pierce is sent in to complete the mission where others failed. But, before even getting started, Javin and his less-than-trusted partner, Claudia, must deal with a devious terrorist plot. Their search leads them to a flash drive containing scandals that could topple world governments and plunge Europe into absolute chaos if they do not retrieve it in time.

Uncertain if they can even trust each other and unprepared for the shocking truth that could cost their lives, Javin and Claudia must stop the treasonous plot, retrieve the elusive drive, and save themselves and the entire European continent, all without leaving a trace . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Betrayal - A Javin Pierce Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Military Suspense Action Adventure - Book 2 *




  








Spies on the hunt.

A traitor in their midst.

Suspicions are high and time is short.

Who is behind the betrayal? 



Spy Master Javin wants to eliminate two terrorist masterminds, but he's not the only one looking for them. When the mission suspiciously goes awry, his team is forced into a dubious alliance with Mossad and the infamous Iranian Islamic Revolutionary Guard.

Pursuing the terrorists deep into hostile Saudi Arabia, they not only discover an assassination plot that could topple the Saudi kingdom, but also suspect a traitor has infiltrated their team. Who is behind this betrayal? With suspicions high and time short, can Javin and Claudia unmask the traitor and stop the assassination plot before the Middle East is plunged into an all-out war?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Closure - A Javin Pierce Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Military Suspense Action Adventure - Book 3*




  








Covert operative Javin Pierce will avenge his betrayal or die trying . . .

Wounded, off the grid, and needing to rescue his partner from a Saudi jail ... Javin Pierce wants to settle the score with the traitor who double-crossed him. With time short and options few, Javin strikes a shaky deal with sworn enemies. But before long, alliances crumble, and Javin's rogue team is surrounded on every side. Now, desperate to rescue his partner and exact retribution with no one to trust, can Javin survive the deadliest mission of his life?

With a plot ripped from tomorrow’s headlines,Closure, the third book in the all-too-real Javin Pierce international espionage thriller series, confirms Jones’s status as a spy fiction master alongside Flynn, Clancy, and Fleming. If you like novels that are loaded with action and suspense, barreling at neck-break speed with well-crafted characters and ingenious plots, you are guaranteed to love Closure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Retrieval - A Javin Pierce Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Military Suspense Action Adventure - Book 4 *




  








Can an assassin have a soft side?

After a botched operation in Geneva, Javin Pierce and his partner are offered the chance to return to the CIS if they eliminate two senior ISIS leaders hiding in Iraq. Dispatched to the lawless lands, Javin and Claudia start to gather intel, and soon find themselves immersed in a sinister corruption scheme that reaches top-level Iraqi officials.

Javin isn’t about to walk away.

Now, being hunted down by ruthless ISIS fighters, the team fights to survive and navigate crooked, ever-shifting allegiances. As Javin and Claudia forge bonds with unlikely local allies from a refugee camp, Javin gets more than he bargained for. The evidence leads to Europe and an elaborate retrieval that, if successful, will tear down the entire corruption scheme and bring desperate relief to the camp.

Javin now realizes his ticket back into the agency might be his most dangerous but satisfying mission yet. How will Javin clean up the targets, get back into the agency, and execute the seemingly impossible retrieval, all without leaving a trace?

Retrieval is a heart-pounding ride from start to finish in the tradition of Robert Ludlum, Vince Flynn, and Ian Fleming. The next, highly-anticipated installment in the Javin Pierce series is a stay-up-all-night spy thriller all wrapped up and ready to explode. You won’t be able to put it down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Interception - A Javin Pierce Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Military Suspense Action Adventure - Book 5 *




  







They’re tracking you…

Back into service after going rogue, Javin Pierce and his partner Claudia are working with the Chinese intelligence agency to discover a traitor among their ranks. Paired with a team they can’t trust, the agents are facing a crafty hacker that moves in the darkest shadows of cyberspace. As Javin and Claudia get closer to discovering the traitor’s identity, they realize this is only the beginning…

As they now go head-to-head against a man determined to sacrifice all others to save himself, how will Javin and Claudia outwit the hacker and bring down the traitor posing as a patriot?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Deception - A Javin Pierce Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Military Suspense Action Adventure - Book 6 *




  








When friends betray you, turn to your enemies...

After a brush with death in his recent operation and news of a devastating personal tragedy, spymaster Javin Pierce struggles to keep focus. With no time to recover, he’s sent on his next mission: stop a nuclear scientist helping Iran develop an atomic bomb… without leaving a trace. On top of this, he’s ordered to partner with the same Mossad operative who tried to kill him.

Twice.

The closer the odd team gets to the truth, the more they realize their own friends have betrayed them. With nowhere to turn but to his sworn enemies, Javin must forge an alliance that comes at a terrible cost.

The final blow: His partner is kidnapped; now the fight becomes personal.

Alone, betrayed, and with more than his own life on the line, will Javin be able to save his partner and prevent an all-out war between Iran and the United States?

Start reading now and enjoy Deception, the latest explosive spy thriller, in the clean, heart-pounding Javin Pierce series that will leave you begging for more...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Counterblow - A Javin Pierce Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Military Suspense Action Adventure - Book 7 *




  








There’s no such thing as friendly fire…

Set-up and wounded, CIS spymaster Javin Pierce is determined to send a message to the Mossad agents who betrayed him and tried to destroy his team. They escaped justice, but CIS has moved on…

Javin hasn’t.

Short on official options, Javin partners with a Russian SVR agent to ensure Mossad pays. The deal might cost him his life, but he cannot rest until he has made his enemies pay. But can he fight a single-handed war with Mossad? And is revenge something worth losing everything?

Now more than ever, Javin has to complete this unsanctioned mission … all without leaving a trace.

Counterblow is the bombshell conclusion to Javin’s jaw-dropping, adrenaline-drenched mission that will keep you compulsively turning the pages for a satisfying finale…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Liberation Day (Nick Stone Book 5)*




  








Former Special Air Service agent Nick Stone sets his sights on al-Qaida in his fifth adventure and bestseller, Liberation Day.


If Nick Stone wasn’t so desperate for his American citizenship, he probably wouldn’t have agreed to do this one last job with the CIA, but the offer of a new life in the United States and the chance to share it with Carrie, the woman he's fallen in love with, is one he cannot refuse.

The job seems simple enough – and he is certainly skilled enough. Infiltrate the hostile, violent republic of Algeria, kill a money-laundering businessman, and bring back his severed head.

Stone knows there are some questions you don’t ask, but as events spin out of control he realizes there is vital information he hasn’t been told. Lurking beneath the glamorous exterior of the south of France is a dirty drugs war – and Stone is thrown into the middle of it. And there he is faced with his toughest dilemma yet…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Deep Black (Nick Stone Book 7) *




  








The only person he’s ever loved is dead. The only people who might save him have turned their backs. Andy McNab's action packed series continues in book seven, Deep Black. The future looks bleak for Nick Stone... that is until a chance encounter reunites him with a man whose life he saved 10 years ago.

What seems a simple quest in Baghdad takes Stone into the heart of a chilling conspiracy... from violent Bosnia to lightening-paced action in Iraq. But too late, he realizes that he is being used as bait to lure into the open a man he believes can offer some salvation. A man whom the darker forces of the West will stop at nothing to destroy…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*We Are All Stardust: Scientists Who Shaped Our World Talk about Their Work, Their Lives, and What They Still Want to Know *




  








“The dazzling clutch of scientific minds caught in mid-thought here makes for a read that provokes thought in its turn. Delights abound.” —Nature

“What distinguishes scientists, in your eyes?” —Stefan Klein

“First and foremost, curiosity.” —Roald Hoffmann, Nobel Prize–winning chemist

When Stefan Klein, an acclaimed journalist, sits down to talk with 18 of the world’s leading scientists, he finds they’re driven by, above all, curiosity. When they talk about their work, they turn to what’s next, to what they still hope to discover. And they see inspiration everywhere: From the sports car that physicist Steven Weinberg says helped him on his quest for “the theory of everything” to the jazz musicians who gave psychologist Alison Gopnik new insight into raising children, they reveal how their paradigm-changing work entwines with their lives outside the lab. We hear from extraordinary natural and social scientists, including:

Evolutionary biologist Richard Dawkins on ego and selflessness
Primatologist Jane Goodall on chimpanzee behavior
Neuroscientist V. S. Ramachandran on consciousness
Geographer Jared Diamond on chance in history
Anthropologist Sarah Hrdy on motherhood
And cosmologist Martin Rees on how “ultimately we ourselves are stardust.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Story of the Human Body: Evolution, Health, and Disease *








In this landmark book of popular science, Daniel E. Lieberman—chair of the department of human evolutionary biology at Harvard University and a leader in the field—gives us a lucid and engaging account of how the human body evolved over millions of years, even as it shows how the increasing disparity between the jumble of adaptations in our Stone Age bodies and advancements in the modern world is occasioning this paradox: greater longevity but increased chronic disease.

The Story of the Human Body brilliantly illuminates as never before the major transformations that contributed key adaptations to the body: the rise of bipedalism; the shift to a non-fruit-based diet; the advent of hunting and gathering, leading to our superlative endurance athleticism; the development of a very large brain; and the incipience of cultural proficiencies. Lieberman also elucidates how cultural evolution differs from biological evolution, and how our bodies were further transformed during the Agricultural and Industrial Revolutions.

While these ongoing changes have brought about many benefits, they have also created conditions to which our bodies are not entirely adapted, Lieberman argues, resulting in the growing incidence of obesity and new but avoidable diseases, such as type 2 diabetes. Lieberman proposes that many of these chronic illnesses persist and in some cases are intensifying because of “dysevolution,” a pernicious dynamic whereby only the symptoms rather than the causes of these maladies are treated. And finally—provocatively—he advocates the use of evolutionary information to help nudge, push, and sometimes even compel us to create a more salubrious environment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Imperial Presidency *




  








A “brilliant” examination of the growth of presidential power from George Washington to George W. Bush, by a Pulitzer Prize–winning historian (Newsweek).

Over the course of two centuries, the power of the president of the United States has grown exponentially. From George Washington to Abraham Lincoln, John F. Kennedy and Richard Nixon to George W. Bush, presidential power has both served and harmed the US Constitution. But is the current role of the POTUS what the Founding Fathers intended: a strong leader with an equally strong system of accountability?

In The Imperial Presidency, Arthur M. Schlesinger Jr. explores the growth of the executive branch’s power and influence on the US government. Hailed by the Christian Science Monitor as “brilliant [and] provocative,” this is a book that explores the history of what happened when the constitutional balance was upset in favor of presidential power, and questions how Americans should allow that balance to shape the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Capitalism in America: An Economic History of the United States *




  








From the legendary former Fed Chairman and the acclaimed Economist writer and historian, the full, epic story of America's evolution from a small patchwork of threadbare colonies to the most powerful engine of wealth and innovation the world has ever seen.

Shortlisted for the 2018 Financial Times and McKinsey Business Book of the Year Award

From even the start of his fabled career, Alan Greenspan was duly famous for his deep understanding of even the most arcane corners of the American economy, and his restless curiosity to know even more. To the extent possible, he has made a science of understanding how the US economy works almost as a living organism--how it grows and changes, surges and stalls. He has made a particular study of the question of productivity growth, at the heart of which is the riddle of innovation. Where does innovation come from, and how does it spread through a society? And why do some eras see the fruits of innovation spread more democratically, and others, including our own, see the opposite?

In Capitalism in America, Greenspan distills a lifetime of grappling with these questions into a thrilling and profound master reckoning with the decisive drivers of the US economy over the course of its history. In partnership with the celebrated Economist journalist and historian Adrian Wooldridge, he unfolds a tale involving vast landscapes, titanic figures, triumphant breakthroughs, enlightenment ideals as well as terrible moral failings. Every crucial debate is here--from the role of slavery in the antebellum Southern economy to the real impact of FDR's New Deal to America's violent mood swings in its openness to global trade and its impact. But to read Capitalism in America is above all to be stirred deeply by the extraordinary productive energies unleashed by millions of ordinary Americans that have driven this country to unprecedented heights of power and prosperity.

At heart, the authors argue, America's genius has been its unique tolerance for the effects of creative destruction, the ceaseless churn of the old giving way to the new, driven by new people and new ideas. Often messy and painful, creative destruction has also lifted almost all Americans to standards of living unimaginable to even the wealthiest citizens of the world a few generations past. A sense of justice and human decency demands that those who bear the brunt of the pain of change be protected, but America has always accepted more pain for more gain, and its vaunted rise cannot otherwise be understood, or its challenges faced, without recognizing this legacy. For now, in our time, productivity growth has stalled again, stirring up the populist furies. There's no better moment to apply the lessons of history to the most pressing question we face, that of whether the United States will preserve its preeminence, or see its leadership pass to other, inevitably less democratic powers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Battle for the Big Top: P.T. Barnum, James Bailey, John Ringling, and the Death-Defying Saga of the American Circus *




  








“Les Standiford takes us under the big top and behind the curtain in this richly researched and thoroughly engaging narrative that captures all of the entrepreneurial intrigue and spirit of the American circus.” —Gilbert King, Pulitzer Prize–winning author of Devil in the Grove

Millions have sat under the “big top,” watching as trapeze artists glide and clowns entertain, but few know the captivating stories behind the men whose creativity, ingenuity, and determination created one of our country’s most beloved pastimes.

In Battle for the Big Top, New York Times–bestselling author Les Standiford brings to life a remarkable era when three circus kings—James Bailey, P. T. Barnum, and John Ringling—all vied for control of the vastly profitable and influential American Circus. Ultimately, the rivalry of these three men resulted in the creation of an institution that would surpass all intentions and, for 147 years, hold a nation spellbound.

Filled with details of their ever-evolving showmanship, business acumen, and personal magnetism, this Ragtime-like narrative will delight and enchant circus-lovers and anyone fascinated by the American experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Kassel Raid, 27 September 1944: The Largest Loss by USAAF Group on any Mission in WWII *




  








An account of the 445th Heavy Bombardment Group raid that resulted in the greatest single-day loss to a group from one airfield in aviation warfare history. 

On Thursday, 28 September 1944, a force of 283 Consolidated B-24 Liberator bombers from the USAAF’s 2nd Combat Bombardment Wing, took off from their bases in Britain and headed out across the North Sea escorted by 198 P-51 Mustang fighters. The bombers’ target was the industrial city of Kassel in northern Germany—specifically the engineering works of Henschel & Sohn which built Tiger and Panther tanks.

Due to a navigational error, the lead Liberator of the 445th Heavy Bombardment Group turned due east instead of east-south-east and the following thirty-five bombers missed Kassel altogether, attacking an alternative target. But the worst was to come. The change of direction meant that the bombers lost their escorting Mustangs and on the return flight they were pounced on by 150 enemy fighters—and massacred. Twenty-five of the Liberators were shot down inside Germany itself; three crashed en route to the coast (two in France and one in Belgium); two made forced landings at an emergency airfield in England; and the last came to grief within sight of home. Just four of the original thirty-five B-24s landed safely back at Tibenham.

In this highly moving account of the Kassel raid, the author, who lives close to the Tibenham airfield, uncovers the painful details of those terrible moments in September 1944 through the stories of those who survived one of the Second World War’s most disastrous operations in the USAAF’s battle against the Luftwaffe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Bomber Command Airfields of Yorkshire (Aviation Heritage Trail)*




  







As part of the Aviation Heritage Trail series, the accomplished military author and former RAF Officer Peter Jacobs takes us to the county of Yorkshire and to its many bomber airfields of the Second World War.

From the opening day of hostilities, RAF Bomber Command took the offensive to Nazi Germany and played a leading role in the liberation of Europe. Yorkshires airfields played a key part throughout, initially as home to the Whitley squadrons of No 4 Group and then to the four-engine Halifax heavy bombers; indeed, Bomber Commands first night operation of the war was flown from one of the countys many bomber airfields. Then, as the bombing offensive gathered pace, Yorkshire welcomed the new all-Canadian No 6 (RCAF) Group, after which all of Bomber Commands major efforts during the hardest years of 1943/44 against the Ruhr, Hamburg and Berlin involved the Yorkshire-based squadrons.

Most of Yorkshires wartime bomber airfields have long gone, but many have managed to retain the flying link with their wartime past. For example, the former RAF airfields of Finningley and Middleton St George, and the factory airfield of Yeadon, are now the sites of international airports, while Breighton, Burn, Full Sutton, Pocklington and Rufforth are still used for light aircraft flying or gliding and Elvington is home to the magnificent Yorkshire Air Museum.

From airfields such as these came countless acts of personal courage and self-sacrifice, with two men being awarded the Victoria Cross, Britains highest award for gallantry. Stories of both men are included, as are tales of other personalities who brought these airfields to life. The stories of thirty-three airfields are told in total, with a brief history of each accompanied by details of how to find them and what remains of them today. Whatever your interest, be it aviation history or more local, the county of Yorkshire has rightly taken its place in the history of Bomber Command.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Panzer Tactics: Tank Operations in the East, 1941-42 (Die Wehrmacht im Kampf) *




  








This book discusses a number of operations undertaken by the XXXXVIII Panzer Corps in the direction of the Black Sea in 1941 and 42. It explores the tactics used and why they were successful, based upon the detailed combat reports prepared by the corps staff immediately after each battle.

Die Wehrmacht im Kampf Battles and Problems of the Second World War is a series published in Germany in the 1950s and 1960s. Written by ex-members of the German army in WWII, it provides important information not available elsewhere on the German army’s perspective of many crucial campaigns and battles. None of the volumes have previously been available in English. Each volume has a modern introduction by Professor Matthias Strohn, expert on the German army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/01/22.

Currently $4.

*Bloody Verrieres: The I. SS-Panzerkorps Defence of the Verrieres-Bourguebus Ridges: Volume I: Operations Goodwood and Atlantic, July 18–22, 1944 *




  









South of the Norman city of Caen, the twin features of the Verrières and Bourguebus ridges were key stepping stones for the British Second Army in late July 1944—taking them was crucial if it was to be successful in its attempt to break out of the Normandy bridgehead. To capture this vital ground, Allied forces would have to defeat arguably the strongest German armored formation in Normandy: the I. SS-Panzerkorps “Leibstandarte." The resulting battles of late July and early August 1944 saw powerful German defensive counterattacks south of Caen inflict tremendous casualties, regain lost ground and at times defeat Anglo-Canadian operations in detail.

Viewed by the German leadership as militarily critical, the majority of its armored assets were deployed to dominate this excellent tank country east of the Orne river. These defeats and the experience of meeting an enemy with near-equal resources exposed a flawed Anglo-Canadian offensive tactical doctrine that was overly dependent on the supremacy of its artillery forces. Furthermore, weaknesses in Allied tank technology inhibited their armored forces from fighting a decisive armored battle, forcing Anglo-Canadian infantry and artillery forces to further rely on First World War “Bite and Hold” tactics, massively supported by artillery. Confronted with the full force of the Panzerwaffe, Anglo-Canadian doctrine at times floundered. In response, the Royal Artillery and Royal Canadian Artillery units pummeled the German tankers and grenadiers, but despite their best efforts, ground could not be captured by concentrated artillery fire alone.

This is a detailed account of the success of I. SS-Panzerkorps' defensive operations, aimed at holding the Vèrrieres-Bourgebus ridges in late July 1944.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/02/22.

Currently $1.

*The Signal Out of Space (This Fine Crew Book 1) *




  








Welcome to the Initiative!

A declawed reptilian engineer.

A furry medic concealing her noble heritage.

An insectoid programmed to adore humans.

An overeager human pilot named Lidstrom.

Everyone already knows that the reptiles adapt, the brutes endure, the bugs explore, and the humans… make war. Together, they aim for a fresh start with a brave new venture: the Interstellar Initiative, the galaxy’s best hope for peace, cooperation, and rewriting some nasty first impressions.

Unfortunately, this human-led venture is off to a rocky start. Tensions run high, and the species enrolled in the Initiative’s Academy are only a few mistranslations from tearing each other apart. They’ll have to learn to work together quickly, though, or an uninvited guest will destroy them all first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Do You Realize?: A Novel *




  








George is a middle-management, middle-class, middle-aged guy who hates his job and struggles to stay connected to his wife and teenage children. Most guys might end up with a steamy affair and a flashy car for their midlife crises, but George gets a quirky philosophical physics professor named Shiloh. Trapped with this mysterious misfit on his morning commuter train, George is dragged into awkward conversations about love, fear, music, and the meaning of life. Shiloh also asks George to beta-test an app he wrote for the new Apple Watch—and with a free watch included, how could he say no?

When tragedy strikes, throwing George out of his uncomfortable comfort zone, he learns that Shiloh’s app lets him journey through alternate versions of his past. As challenges mount in his own reality, George must make a decision that will change him—and possibly the entire multiverse—forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Marvel Myths and Legends: The epic origins of Thor, the Eternals, Black Panther, and the Marvel Universe*




  








Explore the fabled myths and epic legends of the vast and vibrant Marvel Universe.

Visit the dawn of time to witness the birth of the Celestials and their warring creations, the Eternals and Deviants. Discover the pantheons of Thor, the Asgardians, and their Olympian rivals. Wonder at the arcane origins of Doctor Strange, the Sorcerer Supreme. Behold the new and ancient gods of Wakanda and the Black Panthers. Celebrate the rise of Atlantis and its royal protector Namor, the Sub-Mariner.

These are the spectacular sagas and mythic tales that define and underpin the Marvel Universe.

© 2020 MARVEL


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Night-Gaunts: and Other Tales of Suspense *




  






Dark, brilliant fiction from the New York Times-bestselling author: “Oates’ spookiness is visceral, psychologically involving, and socially astute.”―Booklist

In the title story of her taut new fiction collection, Joyce Carol Oates writes: Life was not of the surface like the glossy skin of an apple, but deep inside the fruit where seeds are harbored. There is no writer more capable of picking out those seeds and exposing all their secret tastes and poisons than Oates herself—as demonstrated in these six stories.

One tale opens with a woman, naked except for her high-heeled shoes, seated in front of the window in an apartment she cannot, on her own, afford. In this exquisitely tense narrative reimagining of Edward Hopper’s Eleven A.M., 1926, the reader enters the minds of both the woman and her married lover, each consumed by alternating thoughts of disgust and arousal, as he rushes, amorously, murderously, to her door.

In “The Long-Legged Girl,” an aging, jealous wife crafts an unusual game of Russian roulette involving a pair of Wedgwood teacups, a strong Bengal brew, and a lethal concoction of medicine. Who will drink from the wrong cup, the wife or the dance student she believes to be her husband’s latest conquest?

In “The Sign of the Beast,” when a former Sunday school teacher’s corpse turns up, the blighted adolescent she had by turns petted and ridiculed confesses to her murder—but is he really responsible? And another young outsider, Horace Phineas Love, Jr., is haunted by apparitions at the very edge of the spectrum of visibility after the death of his tortured father in “Night-Gaunts,” a fantastic ode to H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*American Democracy: 21 Historic Answers to 5 Urgent Questions *




  








From The Federalist to Citizens United, a bestselling historian presents key writings on five crucial questions confronting American democracy today

Amid the frenzied overload of 24-hour cable news and incessant social media, at a time when many of us fear for the future of our democracy, it is becoming harder and harder to think clearly about politics. American Democracy: 21 Historic Answers to 5 Urgent Questions provides an alternative for those who want to step back and look to the past for inspiration and guidance.

Edited with perceptive and provocative commentary by bestselling historian and journalist Nicholas Lemann (The Promised Land, Transaction Man), the book presents key writings from the American past that speak to five contemporary flashpoints in our political landscape: race, gender, immigration, and citizenship; opportunity and inequality; the purpose and powers of the federal government; money, special privilege, and corruption; and protest and civil disobedience. Some of the selections are well-known—George Washington’s letter to the Hebrew Congregation at Newport, Frederick Douglass’s “What to the Slave is the 4th of July,” Martin Luther King Jr.’s letter from Birmingham Jail—while others will be new to many readers—Horace Mann’s argument for public schools as a means of fighting inequality, Jane Addams’s perceptive analysis of gender and social class in charity work, Randolph Bourne envisioning a “Trans-National America.”

American Democracy presents a remarkable range of insightful and eloquent American political writing, while serving as an invaluable resource for concerned citizens who wish to become better-informed participants in the ongoing drama of our democracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Snake Has All the Lines *




  








The #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Please Don’t Eat the Daisies offers another hilarious look at home life, show business, and more.

Jean Kerr played many roles in her life, from exasperated mother to Broadway playwright and keen observer of mid-twentieth century suburbia. She also became one of America’s most beloved humorists by sharing her insights and anecdotes in a series of popular newspaper columns.

In The Snake Has All the Lines, Kerr explores topics ranging from family vacations and modern convenience to the trials and tribulations of opening a new play. With her inimitable wit, she reminds us that while life may be a day at the beach, a day at the beach with small children can have you questioning your life choices in no time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Lake Wobegon Virus: A Novel*




  








The New York Times-bestselling author returns to his mythical prairie town, where a mysterious outbreak has the locals losing all their inhibitions . . .

A troublesome virus has infiltrated the good people of Lake Wobegon, transmitted via unpasteurized cheese made by a Norwegian bachelor farmer. The most alarming symptom is episodic loss of social inhibition. Mayor Alice, Father Wilmer, Pastor Liz, the Bunsens and Krebsbachs, formerly taciturn elders, burst into political rants, inappropriate confessions, and rhapsodic proclamations, while their teenagers watch in amazement. Meanwhile, a wealthy outsider is buying up farmland for a Keep America Truckin’ motorway and amusement park, estimated to draw 2.2 million visitors a year. Clint Bunsen and Elena the hometown epidemiologist must come to the rescue, with help from a Fourth of July Living Flag and sweet corn feast.

In his newest Lake Wobegon novel, Garrison Keillor takes us back to the small town his longtime fans love to visit—for the wry wit and the entertaining insight into our foibles, desires, and fears.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The End of Normal: A Wife's Anguish, A Widow's New Life *




  








A New York Times bestseller, The End of Normal is the explosive and heartbreaking memoir from the widow of Mark Madoff and the daughter-in-law of Bernard Madoff.

When the news of Bernard Madoff’s Ponzi scheme broke, no one was more shocked than the members of his own family. Before then, Madoff’s son, Mark, and daughter- in-law, Stephanie, had built an idyllic life. Yet, while Mark’s thriving business was entirely separate from his father’s now notorious fund, he and Stephanie found themselves in the eye of the storm—and grappling with their own sense of betrayal. Mark refused to see or speak to his parents, and on the second anniversary of his father’s arrest, he hanged himself.

Left to raise her children as a single mother, Stephanie tells the real story of her marriage to Mark, of being a part of the Madoff family, and of life for two years following her father-in-law’s arrest and incarceration. The End of Normal is a searing inside look at one of the most controversial stories of our time, and an extraordinary memoir of surviving personal tragedy amid public scandal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Suspect: An Olympic Bombing, the FBI, the Media, and Richard Jewell, the Man Caught in the Middle*




  








The “intensively reported and fluidly written” true-crime account of the heroic security guard accused of the 1996 Centennial Olympic Park bombing (Wall Street Journal).

On July 27, 1996, security guard Richard Jewell spotted a suspicious bag in Atlanta’s Centennial Olympic Park, the town square of the 1996 Summer Games. Inside was a bomb, the largest of its kind in FBI and ATF history. The bomb detonated amid a crowd of fifty thousand people. But thanks to Jewell, it only wounded 111 and killed two, not the untold scores who would have otherwise died.

Yet seventy-two hours later, the FBI turned Jewell from a national hero into their main suspect. The decision not only changed Jewell’s life, it let the true bomber roam free to strike again. Today, most of what we remember of this tragedy is wrong.

In a triumph of investigative journalism, former U.S. Attorney Kent Alexander and reporter Kevin Salwen reconstruct events before, during, and after the bombing. Drawn from law enforcement evidence and the extensive personal records of key players—including Richard himself—The Suspect, is a gripping story of domestic terrorism and an innocent man’s fight to clear his name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Good Neighborhood: A Novel *




  








INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER * One of NPR's Best Books of 2020

"A provocative, absorbing read." — People

“A feast of a read... I finished A Good Neighborhood in a single sitting. Yes, it’s that good.” —Jodi Picoult, #1New York Times bestselling author of Small Great Thingsand A Spark of Light

In Oak Knoll, a verdant, tight-knit North Carolina neighborhood, professor of forestry and ecology Valerie Alston-Holt is raising her bright and talented biracial son, Xavier, who’s headed to college in the fall. All is well until the Whitmans—a family with new money and a secretly troubled teenage daughter—raze the house and trees next door to build themselves a showplace.

With little in common except a property line, these two families quickly find themselves at odds: first, over an historic oak tree in Valerie's yard, and soon after, the blossoming romance between their two teenagers.
A Good Neighborhood asks big questions about life in America today—what does it mean to be a good neighbor? How do we live alongside each other when we don't see eye to eye?—as it explores the effects of class, race, and heartrending love in a story that’s as provocative as it is powerful.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Crisis in the Red Zone: The Story of the Deadliest Ebola Outbreak in History, and of the Outbreaks to Come *








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • An urgent wake-up call about the future of emerging viruses and a gripping account of the doctors and scientists fighting to protect us, told through the story of the deadly 2013–2014 Ebola epidemic

“Crisis in the Red Zone reads like a thriller. That the story it tells is all true makes it all more terrifying.”—Elizabeth Kolbert, Pulitzer Prize–winning author of The Sixth Extinction

From the #1 bestselling author of The Hot Zone, now a National Geographic original miniseries . . .

This time, Ebola started with a two-year-old child who likely had contact with a wild creature and whose entire family quickly fell ill and died. The ensuing global drama activated health professionals in North America, Europe, and Africa in a desperate race against time to contain the viral wildfire. By the end—as the virus mutated into its deadliest form, and spread farther and faster than ever before—30,000 people would be infected, and the dead would be spread across eight countries on three continents.

In this taut and suspenseful medical drama, Richard Preston deeply chronicles the pandemic, in which we saw for the first time the specter of Ebola jumping continents, crossing the Atlantic, and infecting people in America. Rich in characters and conflict—physical, emotional, and ethical—Crisis in the Red Zone is an immersion in one of the great public health calamities of our time.

Preston writes of doctors and nurses in the field putting their own lives on the line, of government bureaucrats and NGO administrators moving, often fitfully, to try to contain the outbreak, and of pharmaceutical companies racing to develop drugs to combat the virus. He also explores the charged ethical dilemma over who should and did receive the rare doses of an experimental treatment when they became available at the peak of the disaster.

Crisis in the Red Zone makes clear that the outbreak of 2013–2014 is a harbinger of further, more severe outbreaks, and of emerging viruses heretofore unimagined—in any country, on any continent. In our ever more interconnected world, with roads and towns cut deep into the jungles of equatorial Africa, viruses both familiar and undiscovered are being unleashed into more densely populated areas than ever before. 

The more we discover about the virosphere, the more we realize its deadly potential. Crisis in the Red Zone is an exquisitely timely book, a stark warning of viral outbreaks to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Magic Chair Murder (A Black and Dod Mystery Book 1) *




  









In the first of Diane Janes’ ‘Black and Dod’ novels, two unusual sleuths investigate the unexpected death of a literary society member in 1920s England.

It is 1929, and the night before Linda Dexter is due to make a speech to the Robert Barnaby Society about that celebrated writer’s ‘magic chair’, she vanishes. When her corpse is found days later, Barnaby Society members Frances Black and Tom Dod are suspicious, and set out to investigate the death.

Many are convinced that Linda Dexter killed herself, but Black and Dod are unsure. As they look into the Society’s affairs, it becomes clear that scandals and conflict abound … was Linda Dexter a victim of these? Does a killer lurk among the apparently respectable literary enthusiasts?

Set in the England of the inter-war years, The Magic Chair Murder is ideal for fans of parochial English crime novels and cosy murder-mysteries in the tradition of Agatha Christie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Murder in an Irish Bookshop: A Cozy Irish Murder Mystery (An Irish Village Mystery Book 7) *




  








When a new bookstore in the County Cork Irish village of Kilbane closes the book on an author’s life, it’s up to Garda Siobhán O'Sullivan to resolve the story . . .

Between training the new town garda and trying to set a wedding date with her fiancé, Macdara Flannery, Siobhán is feeling a bit overwhelmed. But an author event at the new bookstore featuring Irish writers taking up residency in Kilbane offers a welcome distraction.

One author, Deirdre Walsh, spends more time complaining about the unfairness of the publishing industry and megastar bestselling authors like Nessa Lamb instead of her own body of work. After the evening ends in a battle of words, Deirdre’s body is found the next day in the back of the store—with pages torn from Nessa’s books stuffed in her mouth. Now, Siobhán must uncover which of Kilbane’s literary guests took Deirdre’s criticisms so personally they engaged in foul play . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What the Cat Dragged In (Cat in the Stacks Mystery Book 14) *




  








Librarian Charlie Harris and his faithful feline companion, Diesel, have inherited Charlie’s grandfather’s house, along with a deadly legacy: a decades-old crime scene, in this all-new mystery in the New York Times bestselling Cat in the Stacks series.

Charlie has always believed that his grandfather had sold his house to his longtime tenant, Martin Hale. So when Martin dies, Charlie is surprised to discover the house was not left to Martin but instead belongs to Charlie. As he and Diesel check out the house he remembers fondly from his childhood, he is pleasantly surprised that it is in better condition than expected. That is, until they find a literal skeleton in a closet.

While the sheriff’s department investigates the mysterious remains, Charlie digs deeper into the past for clues to the identity of the bones and why they are there. But the cold case heats up quickly when Martin’s grandson is found dead on the farm.

As Charlie delves into his own family history, he encounters many people who might have been motivated to take a life. But Charlie and Diesel know that things are not always what they seem, and that secrets seemingly lost to time have a way of finding their way back to haunt the present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Murder in the Smithsonian (Capital Crimes) *




  








In a mystery replete with “nonstop action and a brilliantly evocative setting,” a noted historian is murdered at the National Museum of Art (Booklist).

Dr. Lewis Tunney, a brilliant historian who had stumbled onto an international art scandal, was brutally murdered in front of two hundred guests at an elegant party at the Smithsonian.

Taking the case, DC police Cpt. Mac Hanrahan begins to uncover a web of secrets, lies, and revenge surrounding the historian’s killing. From the deceased Tunney’s strong-willed fiancée, Heather McBean, to the congressmen with secrets to hide, Hanrahan finds himself unsure who to believe. Soon after, two more murders add to the intrigue.

Murder in the Smithsonian is the fourth volume in Margaret Truman’s beloved Capital Crimes series, in which Truman enlivens history with her first-hand knowledge as the daughter of US President Harry S. Truman. Each of the novels revolve around Washington, DC, and its landmarks. The Smithsonian’s museums, with their quirky staff, forensic scientists, and sometimes-spooky exhibits are the perfect setting for a thrilling political crime novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in Georgetown (Capital Crimes) *




  








New York Times Bestseller: The author of Murder at the FBI delivers a political thriller that “ends with several bangs” (Publishers Weekly).

When the corpse of a young woman is found floating down Washington’s C&O Canal, everyone is shocked to learn the victim is none other than Valerie Frolich—a senator’s daughter, Georgetown graduate, and a rising star in the cutthroat world of investigative journalism.

Washington Post reporter Joe Potamos is good at unearthing the skeletons in the nation’s capital, so when he’s assigned the Frolich story, he immediately senses this case is rife with secrets. As he digs further to uncover the truth about Valerie’s death, it soon becomes apparent someone wanted the young, beautiful reporter dead.

And when Joe’s search reveals an evil labyrinth of intrigue involving murder, bribery, kidnapping, and even international espionage, he’ll have to race to find Valerie’s killer—before his own life is snuffed out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Big Lake Ranger *




  








It’s Fall, the special time of year the locals in the little Arizona mountain town of Big Lake call the sweet season between when the summer visitors have gone back to their homes in the crowded desert cities and when the snow has accumulated enough to draw the ski crowd. Things are moving at a slower pace for now as people draw a deep breath and recoup their energy and sanity from the hectic summer just behind them.

But when three mischievous teenagers looking for adventure find the body of a murdered Forest Ranger, they get much more than they bargained for. Soon Sheriff Jim Weber and FBI Special Agent Larry Parks find themselves deep in an investigation into the life of a woman who everyone seemed to respect and admire and who didn’t have an enemy in the world. Or did she?

Suddenly they have a long list of suspects, including a co-worker who had mysteriously developed a bad attitude toward the dead women he had once praised, a misogynistic summer volunteer with the Forest Service, a woman who seems to be at war with the world, and a hate-filled young man more twisted than anyone ever imagined. As more FBI agents come to town to help with the investigation, startling secrets are revealed, forcing Weber to wonder if he did ever really know the dead woman he once considered a friend.

Nick Russell’s latest Big Lake book includes enough twists and turns to keep you guessing who the killer is, along with the latest nonsense by the town’s former mayor, just to make Weber’s life more complicated, and a violent courtroom showdown that will change the life of at least one Big Lake character forever.

One reviewer has referred to the Big Lake mystery series as “Mayberry Meets Twin Peaks.” It’s a combination of humor and intrigue that launched New York Times bestselling author Nick Russell’s first Big Lake book into Amazon’s Top 100 Paid Kindle books for over 78 days, and Big Lake Ranger, the twenty-first book in this popular series, is sure to be a hit, too!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Oceanberry Blues: Charming Mysteries *




  








Book One in the Charming Mystery Series!



Leo Reed is dying. With hope dwindling for his recovery, Leo's wife, retiree Gemini Reed, finds a drug trial at Charming General Hospital that may offer hope.

When they arrive in the seaside hamlet of Charming, Oregon, they are shocked to learn that Doctor Wilson, the director of the program, has inexplicably disappeared. Gemini realizes he is Leo's best option. She must find Doctor Wilson before it's too late for Leo.

Meanwhile, salon owner and paranormal investigator, Feather Jones has been receiving dire messages from beyond. She's hearing that someone has been murdered, and unless she finds the killer, there will be more deaths.

Together, the two unlikely allies will expose the darkness and deceit at Charming General hospital. But will it be enough to save Leo?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Delayed Death (Temptation in Florence Book 1) *




  








Have you met the Mantonis? This eccentric Italian family has a fatal tendency to fall over dead bodies, and their unique reactions to murder will keep you giggling all through the night.

In this first book of the series, the sudden death of the grandfather, Nico, threatens to put a stop to Emma's opulent wedding. Unacceptable, says the bride, and in true Mantoni style, she hides the body until the festivities are over.

But when it turns out Nico was poisoned, the attractive commissario, Stefano Garini, is called in to solve the case. Taciturn and sardonic, he couldn't be more different from the exuberant Mantoni clan. But they say opposites attract . . . and Carlina, his prime Mantoni suspect, certainly makes his heart beat faster than allowed. Will they find the murderer while falling in love?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Old Success (The Richard Jury Mysteries Book 25) *




  








As the New York Times–bestselling series continues, an unlikely trio of detectives teams up to solve three murders spanning three English counties.

When the body of a French woman washes up on a wild inlet off the Cornish coast, Brian Macalvie, divisional commander with the Devon-Cornwall police is called in. Who could have killed this beautiful tourist, the only visible footprints nearby belonging to the two little girls who found her?

While Macalvie stands stumped in the Scilly Islands, inspector Richard Jury, twenty miles away on Land’s End, is at the Old Success pub, sharing a drink with the legendary former CID detective Tom Brownell, a man renowned for solving every case he undertook—well, nearly every case. Bronwell discloses that there was one he once missed.

In the days following the mysterious slaying of the Parisian tourist, two other murders are called in to Macalvie and Jury’s teams. First, a man is shot on a Northhamptonshire estate, then a holy duster turns up murdered at Exeter Cathedral in Devon. When Macalvie and Jury decide to consult Bronwell, the retired detective tells them that the three murders, though very different in execution, are connected. As the trio sets out to solve this puzzle, Jury and Macalvie hope that this doesn’t turn out to be Brownell’s second ever miss . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Inheritance Games *




  








Don't miss this New York Times bestselling "impossible to put down" (Buzzfeed) novel with deadly stakes, thrilling twists, and juicy secrets--perfect for fans of One of Us is Lying and Knives Out.

Avery Grambs has a plan for a better future: survive high school, win a scholarship, and get out. But her fortunes change in an instant when billionaire Tobias Hawthorne dies and leaves Avery virtually his entire fortune. The catch? Avery has no idea why--or even who Tobias Hawthorne is.

To receive her inheritance, Avery must move into sprawling, secret passage-filled Hawthorne House where every room bears the old man's touch--and his love of puzzles, riddles, and codes. Unfortunately for Avery, Hawthorne House is also occupied by the family that Tobias Hawthorne just dispossessed. This includes the four Hawthorne grandsons: dangerous, magnetic, brilliant boys who grew up with every expectation that one day they would inherit billions. Heir apparent Grayson Hawthorne is convinced that Avery must be a conwoman, and he's determined to take her down. His brother, Jameson, views her as their grandfather's last hurrah: a twisted riddle, a puzzle to be solved. Caught in a world of wealth and privilege, with danger around every turn, Avery will have to play the game herself just to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Reflecting Pool (The Marko Zorn Series Book 1) *




  








Murder leads to the White House

Marko Zorn, a Washington, D.C. homicide detective with expensive tastes in art, classic cars, and women, must take on extra work—not always strictly legal, often unorthodox and usually dangerous—to supplement his income—work which requires his special combination of skill and steel nerves. Although he's adept at navigating the corridors of law enforcement and the world of criminal gangs, he'd prefer to stay home and watch old movies, enjoy his art collection, and listen to cool jazz.

When Zorn discovers the body of a Secret Service agent—a supposed drowning victim—it leads him to a domestic terrorist group with tentacles in the White House—a White House that does not want this death investigated. As the demands of his professional life escalate, Zorn's alternate career heats up, placing him in the middle of competing D.C. crime bosses feuding over a shipment of illegal arms—making Zorn the hunted and the hunter. He needs to avoid becoming the victim as he navigates the twin forces of evil closing in on him from his legitimate job—facing down political power—and his secret side job.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lost Children: The addictive and gripping new crime thriller in the bestselling police procedural series (DCI Matilda Darke Thriller, Book 9)*




  








*Matilda Darke is back…*
APRIL 2020: LOCKDOWN

DI Brady has been tracing victims of systemic abuse at a local children’s home after a high-profile accusation pitched it into the spotlight – a case that couldn’t be more personal.

As Matilda and her team piece together the disturbing picture of the history of the home, it soon becomes clear that this is much bigger than they ever suspected.

But nothing prepares them for what they uncover next…

The Lost Children is an utterly gripping crime thriller weaving a breakneck tale of a vast network of secrets and lies, a relentless detective determined to sabotage it, and a murder that shatters two decades of silence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*One of Us Is Dead *




  








_A most anticipated read from E! News, Bustle, Betches, PopSugar, and more!_

“Scheming mean girls, sex and scandal, secrets and lies all wrapped up in Buckhead privilege and opulence — what’s not to love?”—Lisa Unger, New York Times bestselling author of Last Girl Ghosted

The highly anticipated new thriller from the bestselling author of The Perfect Marriage.

Opulence. Sex. Betrayal … Sometimes friendship can be deadly.

Meet the women of Buckhead—a place of expensive cars, huge houses, and competitive friendships.

Shannon was once the queen bee of Buckhead. But she’s been unceremoniously dumped by Bryce, her politician husband. When Bryce replaces her with a much younger woman, Shannon sets out to take revenge …

Crystal has stepped into Shannon’s old shoes. A young, innocent Texan girl, she simply has no idea what she’s up against …

Olivia has waited years to take Shannon’s crown as the unofficial queen of Buckhead. Finally, her moment has come. But to take her rightful place, she will need to use every backstabbing, manipulative, underhand trick in the book …

Jenny owns Glow, the most exclusive salon in town. Jenny knows all her clients’ secrets and darkest desires. But will she ever tell?

Who amongst these women will be clever enough to survive Buckhead—and who will wind up dead? They say that friendships can be complex, but no one said it could ever be this deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hash Knife Outfit: A Western Story *




  







They are just about as bad and evil as outlaw gangs come. But in the end, they finally go straight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Assassins (The Ryker Returns Thrillers) *




  








The bestselling author of Renegade delivers a spy thriller that’s “got the action . . . the blood and guts . . . and the twists you just don’t see coming” (David’s Book Blurg).

Stalking the streets of Prague, James Ryker is on the hunt for justice when he hears a news report of a murder in rural England. Big problem. He knows the victim. Ten years ago, in Qatar, Ryker led a team of assassins to kill him. He thought they had.

So how has a man Ryker thought dead for over a decade suddenly resurfaced?

Traveling across the globe, Ryker sets off on a quest to discover the truth from that fateful night in Qatar. When he realizes that his old team members are now under threat from a ruthless female assassin, he knows his problems have only just started.

In a race against time, Ryker must work out who is behind the killings and evade the assassin before he becomes the next victim . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.


*Takedown: A Bear Logan Thriller (Bear Logan Thrillers Book 3) *




  








Three CIA operatives missing. Jack Noble is nowhere to be found. And they've reeled in Bear Logan one more time.

L.T. Ryan's latest is here! Bear Logan is back in this explosive thriller set in the USA Today Bestselling Jack Noble world!

When three CIA operatives vanish in London, an acquaintance reaches out to Bear Logan. But as he delves deeper into the disappearance, he quickly finds that the rules don't apply, and nothing is as it seems. And to solve the mystery, Bear has to trust the one man he thought he'd never face again.

If you like Nelson DeMille, WEB Griffin, Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne, you will be engrossed in this unputdownable Bear Logan thriller.

Other Books in the Bear Logan Series of Mystery and Action Thrillers

Takedown is the third Bear Logan thriller, and part of the Jack Noble series. The series has earned thousands of five-star reviews, and has been downloaded over two-million times to Kindles around the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Mind's Eye (Nick Hall Book 1) *




  








Nick Hall awakens with powerful implants in his brain and assassins on his tail. And the future of humanity depends on his survival.

Now the subject of an upcoming movie franchise! (Variety, 11/17/21).

A riveting sci-fi thriller from the NY Times bestselling author whose books have sold over two million copies.

When Nick Hall awakens in a dumpster, bloodied and without a memory, he can't imagine how things could get worse. But that's before multiple assassins promptly start trying to kill him. Hall soon discovers that advanced electronics have been implanted in his brain, and he now has two astonishing abilities--he can surf the web using thoughts alone, and he can read minds.

But who inserted the implants? And why? And why is someone so desperate to kill him?

As Hall races to find answers, he comes to learn that far more is at stake than just his life. Because his actions can either catapult civilization to new heights--or bring about its total collapse.

Based on actual research on neural implants and thought-controlled web surfing (and foreshadowing the emergence of brain implant companies such as Elon Musk's Neuralink), Mind's Eye is a smart, roller-coaster ride of a thriller. One that raises a number of intriguing, and sometimes chilling, possibilities about a future that is just around the corner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Look Twice: An International FBI Thriller (Ingrid Skyberg Book 8 ) *




  








An explosive spy thriller with a killer twist.

When Special Agent Ingrid Skyberg discovers an undeveloped roll of film left behind by her predecessor in the FBI, she isn’t sure what to make of the strange photos he took. A map of Scotland, an out-of-print book, a rare bird, a cluster of Post-It notes, an office party… do these images have something to do with crimes he committed as a Russian double agent known as ‘Skylark’?

Ingrid starts digging and becomes convinced that – far from being a traitor – her predecessor was just another victim of the mysterious Skylark who has killed many times to protect his identity. When a case file she has been using is suddenly deleted from the system, Ingrid knows that Skylark is now watching her… and the race is on to find him before she becomes his next victim.

Look Twice is a high-octane spy thriller that will have you on the edge of your seat, flipping the pages to find out if Ingrid can survive her most ruthless opponent yet.

*_*

Look Twice is the 8th book in the Ingrid Skyberg thriller series, but the novels can be read in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hollow Point - Holly Lin #3 (Holly Lin Series) *




  








From USA Today bestselling author Robert Swartwood comes the latest in his bestselling Holly Lin thriller series.

Holly Lin has a new life. A new identity. It's been almost a year since she walked away from being a non-sanctioned government assassin. She now lives in a small Texan town, spending her nights as a bartender, her days shelving books at the local library.

But it all changes one night when she's approached by a woman covered in blood — a woman holding a baby. Within minutes, the baby has been placed in Holly's arms and the woman is dead, killed by two men.

Soon Holly Lin will learn a hard truth: the world she walked away from hasn't forgotten her. And it will do whatever it takes to get her back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The End of the Myth: From the Frontier to the Border Wall in the Mind of America *




  








WINNER OF THE PULITZER PRIZE

A new and eye-opening interpretation of the meaning of the frontier, from early westward expansion to Trump’s border wall.

Ever since this nation’s inception, the idea of an open and ever-expanding frontier has been central to American identity. Symbolizing a future of endless promise, it was the foundation of the United States’ belief in itself as an exceptional nation – democratic, individualistic, forward-looking. Today, though, America has a new symbol: the border wall.

In The End of the Myth, acclaimed historian Greg Grandin explores the meaning of the frontier throughout the full sweep of U.S. history – from the American Revolution to the War of 1898, the New Deal to the election of 2016. For centuries, he shows, America’s constant expansion – fighting wars and opening markets – served as a “gate of escape,” helping to deflect domestic political and economic conflicts outward. But this deflection meant that the country’s problems, from racism to inequality, were never confronted directly. And now, the combined catastrophe of the 2008 financial meltdown and our unwinnable wars in the Middle East have slammed this gate shut, bringing political passions that had long been directed elsewhere back home.

It is this new reality, Grandin says, that explains the rise of reactionary populism and racist nationalism, the extreme anger and polarization that catapulted Trump to the presidency. The border wall may or may not be built, but it will survive as a rallying point, an allegorical tombstone marking the end of American exceptionalism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*White Devil: A True Story of War, Savagery, and Vengeance in Colonial America *




  








"A fast-moving tale of courage, cruelty, hardship, and savagery."--Pittsburgh Post-Gazette

In North America's first major conflict, known today as the French and Indian War, France and England--both in alliance with Native American tribes--fought each other in a series of bloody battles and terrifying raids. No confrontation was more brutal and notorious than the massacre of the British garrison of Fort William Henry--an incident memorably depicted in James Fenimore Cooper's The Last of the Mohicans. That atrocity stoked calls for revenge, and the tough young Major Robert Rogers and his "Rangers" were ordered north into enemy territory to exact it.

On the morning of October 4, 1759, Rogers and his men surprised the Abenaki Indian village of St. Francis, slaughtering its sleeping inhabitants without mercy. A nightmarish retreat followed. When, after terrible hardships, the raiders finally returned to safety, they were hailed as heroes by the colonists, and their leader was immortalized as "the brave Major Rogers." But the Abenakis remembered Rogers differently: To them he was Wobomagonda--"White Devil."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Swamp Fox: How Francis Marion Saved the American Revolution *




  








This comprehensive biography of Francis Marion, the Swamp Fox, covers his famous wartime stories as well as a private side of him that has rarely been explored
In the darkest days of the American Revolution, Francis Marion and his band of militia freedom fighters kept hope alive for the patriot cause during the critical British "southern campaign." Employing insurgent guerrilla tactics that became commonplace in later centuries, Marion and his brigade inflicted enemy losses that were individually small but cumulatively a large drain on British resources and morale.

Although many will remember the stirring adventures of the "Swamp Fox" from the Walt Disney television series of the late 1950s and the fictionalized Marion character played by Mel Gibson in the 2000 film The Patriot, the real Francis Marion bore little resemblance to either of those caricatures. But his exploits were no less heroic as he succeeded, against all odds, in repeatedly foiling the highly trained, better-equipped forces arrayed against him.

In this action-packed biography we meet many colorful characters from the Revolution: Banastre Tarleton, the British cavalry officer who relentlessly pursued Marion over twenty-six miles of swamp, only to call off the chase and declare (per legend) that "the Devil himself could not catch this damned old fox," giving Marion his famous nickname; Thomas Sumter, the bold but rash patriot militia leader whom Marion detested; Lord Cornwallis, the imperious British commander who ordered the hanging of rebels and the destruction of their plantations; "Light-Horse Harry" Lee, the urbane young Continental cavalryman who helped Marion topple critical British outposts in South Carolina; but most of all Francis Marion himself, "the Washington of the South," a man of ruthless determination yet humane character, motivated by what his peers called "the purest patriotism."

In The Swamp Fox, the first major biography of Marion in more than forty years, John Oller compiles striking evidence and brings together much recent learning to provide a fresh look both at Marion, the man, and how he helped save the American Revolution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*“Double Canister at Ten Yards”: The Federal Artillery and the Repulse of Pickett’s Charge, July 3, 1863 *




  








Gettysburg is one of the most famous and studied battles of history, and Pickett’s Charge, its climax on the third day, continues to fascinate a new generation of readers. Most accounts of the grand assault focus on General Robert E. Lee’s reasons for making the charge, its preparation, organization, and ultimate failure. Author David Shultz, however, in “Double Canister at Ten Yards”: The Federal Artillery and the Repulse of Pickett’s Charge, July 3, 1863, focuses his examination on how and why the Union long-arm beat back the Confederate foot soldiers.

After two days of heavy fighting on July 1 and 2, 1863, the commander of the Army of the Potomac, Maj. General George G. Meade, correctly surmised General Lee would remain on the offensive on July 3 and strike the Union center on Cemetery Ridge. Meade informed Maj. Gen. Winfield Hancock, whose infantry lined the ridge, that his sector would bear the brunt on the morrow and to prepare accordingly. Meade also warned to his capable chief of artillery, Brig. Gen. Henry J. Hunt, and tasked him with preparing his guns to deal with the approaching assault.

Shultz, who has studied Gettysburg for decades and walked every yard of its hallowed ground, uses official reports, letters, diaries, and other accounts to meticulously explain how Hunt and his officers and men worked tirelessly that night and well into July 3 to organize a lethal package of orchestrated destruction to greet Lee’s vaunted infantry in an effort that would be hailed by many historians as “The High Water Mark of the Confederacy.” The war witnessed many large scale assaults and artillery bombardments, but no example of defensive gunnery was more destructive than the ring of direct frontal and full-flank enfilading fire Hunt’s batteries unleashed upon Lee’s assaulting columns. The iron rain broke and drove back the massed attack within a short time, leaving a fraction of the attacking force to cross the Emmitsburg Road to scale the deadly Ridge.

“Double Canister at Ten Yards” will change the way you look at Pickett’s Charge, and leave you wondering yet again why an officer as experienced and gifted as General Lee ordered it in the first place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Determined to Stand and Fight: The Battle of Monocacy, July 9, 1864*




  








In early July 1864, a quickly patched together force of outnumbered Union soldiers under the command of Maj. Gen. Lew Wallace prepared for a last-ditch defense along the banks of the Monocacy River. Behind them, barely fifty miles away, lay the capital of the United States, open to attack.

Facing Wallace’s men were Lt. Gen. Jubal Early’s Confederates. In just under a month, they had cleared the Shenandoah Valley of Union soldiers and crossed the Potomac River, invading the north for the third time in the war. The veterans in Early’s force could almost imagine their flags flying above the White House. A Confederate victory near Washington could be all the pro-peace platforms in the north needed to defeat Abraham Lincoln in the upcoming election.

Then came Monocacy. Over the course of the day, Union and Confederate soldiers attacked and counter-attacked, filling the fields just south of Frederick, Maryland, with the dead and wounded. By the end of the day, Wallace’s men fell into retreat, but they had done their job: they had slowed Jubal Early. The fighting at Monocacy soon became known as the “Battle that Saved Washington.”

Determined to Stand and Fight by Ryan T. Quint tells the story of that pivotal day and an even more pivotal campaign that went right to the gates of Washington, D.C. Readers can enjoy the narrative and then easily follow along on a nine-stop driving tour around the battlefield and into the streets of historic Frederick. Another fascinating title from the award-winning Emerging Civil War Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*James Longstreet and the American Civil War: The Confederate General Who Fought the Next War *




  








The American Civil War is often called the first “modern war.” Sandwiched between the Napoleonic Wars and World War I, it spawned a host of “firsts” and is considered a precursor to the larger and more deadly 20th century wars. Confederate Gen. James Longstreet made overlooked but profound modern contributions to the art of war. Retired Lt. Col. Harold M. Knudsen explains what Longstreet did and how he did it in James Longstreet and the American Civil War: The Confederate General Who Fought the Next War.

Initially, commanders on both sides extensively utilized Napoleonic tactics that were obsolete because of the advent of the rifled musket and better artillery. Some professional army officers worked to improve tactics, operations, and strategies. On the Confederate side, a careful comparison of Longstreet’s body of work in the field to modern military doctrine reveals several large-scale innovations.

Longstreet understood early that the tactical defense was generally dominant over the offense, which was something few grasped in 1862. Longstreet’s thinking demonstrated a clear evolution that began on the field at First Manassas in July 1861, developed through the bloody fighting of 1862, and culminated in the brilliant defensive victory at Fredericksburg that December. The lethality with which his riflemen and artillery mowed down repeated Union assaults hinted at what was to come in World War I. Longstreet’s ability to launch and control powerful offensives was on display at Second Manassas in August 1862. His assault plan at Chickamauga in Georgia the following September was similar, if not the forerunner to, World War II tactical-level German armored tactics. Other areas show progressive applications with artillery, staff work, force projection, and operational-level thinking.

Longstreet was not the sole agent of modern change away from the Napoleonic method, but his contributions were significant and executed on a large scale. They demonstrated that he was a modern thinker unparalleled in the Confederate Army.

Unfortunately, many Civil War students have a one-sided view of Longstreet, whose legacy fell victim to bitter postwar Southern politics when “Old Pete” supported Reconstruction bills, accepted postings with the Grant Administration, and criticized Robert E. Lee. Many modern writers continue to skew the general’s legacy.

This book draws heavily upon 20th century U.S. Army doctrine, field training, staff planning, command, and combat experience and is the first serious treatment of Longstreet’s generalship vis-a-vis modern warfare. Not everyone will agree with Knudsen’s conclusions, but it will now be impossible to write about the general without referencing this important study.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Grant Moves South *




  








A Pulitzer Prize–winning historian looks at the complex, controversial Union commander who ensured the Confederacy’s downfall in the Civil War.

In this New York Times bestseller, preeminent Civil War historian Bruce Catton narrows his focus on commander Ulysses S. Grant, whose bold tactics and relentless dedication to the Union ultimately ensured a Northern victory in the nation’s bloodiest conflict.

While a succession of Union generals—from McClellan to Burnside to Hooker to Meade—were losing battles and sacrificing troops due to ego, egregious errors, and incompetence, an unassuming Federal Army commander was excelling in the Western theater of operations. Though unskilled in military power politics and disregarded by his peers, Colonel Grant, commander of the Twenty-First Illinois Volunteer Infantry, was proving to be an unstoppable force. He won victory after victory at Belmont, Fort Henry, and Fort Donelson, while brilliantly avoiding near-catastrophe and ultimately triumphing at Shiloh. And Grant’s bold maneuvers at Vicksburg would cost the Confederacy its invaluable lifeline: the Mississippi River. But destiny and President Lincoln had even loftier plans for Grant, placing nothing less than the future of an entire nation in the capable hands of the North’s most valuable military leader.

Based in large part on military communiqués, personal eyewitness accounts, and Grant’s own writings, Catton’s extraordinary history offers readers an insightful look at arguably the most innovative Civil War battlefield strategist, unmatched by even the South’s legendary Robert E. Lee.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Grant Takes Command *




  








The Pulitzer Prize–winning historian’s “lively and absorbing” biography of Ulysses S. Grant and his leadership during the Civil War (The New York Times Book Review).

This conclusion to Bruce Catton’s acclaimed history of General Grant begins in the summer of 1863. After Grant’s bold and decisive triumph over the Confederate Army at Vicksburg, President Lincoln promoted him to the head of the Army of the Potomac. The newly named general was virtually unknown to the Union’s military high command, but he proved himself in the brutal closing year and a half of the War Between the States. Grant’s strategic brilliance and unshakeable tenacity crushed the Confederacy in the battles of the Overland Campaign in Virginia and the Siege of Petersburg.

In the spring of 1865, Grant finally forced Robert E. Lee’s surrender at Appomattox Court House, thus ending the bloodiest conflict on American soil. Although tragedy struck only days later when Lincoln—whom Grant called “incontestably the greatest man I have ever known”—was assassinated, Grant’s military triumphs would ensure that the president’s principles of unity and freedom would endure.

In Grant Takes Command, Catton offers readers an in-depth portrait of an extraordinary warrior and unparalleled military strategist whose brilliant battlefield leadership saved an endangered Union.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Quartered Safe Out Here: A Harrowing Tale of World War II *




  








The beloved author of the Flashman novels recounts his experiences in Burma fighting the Japanese during World War II in this action-packed memoir.

In this rattling-good memoir, novelist, historian, and screenwriter Fraser vividly recounts the nerve-racking frontline action he saw while serving as a nineteen-year-old soldier during what turned out to be the last great land campaign of World War II—the British army’s ferocious campaign against the Japanese in Burma. The realism of his story, combined with the skills of a talented novelist, create a book of sentiment and excitement. This is unforgettable reading, both for fans of Fraser’s novels and for anyone interested in one of the great battles of World War II.

Fraser offers a firsthand glimpse at the camaraderie, danger, and satisfactions of service. A substantial epilogue, occasioned by the fiftieth anniversary of V-J Day in 1995, adds poignancy to a volume that eminent military historian John Keegan described as “one of the great personal memoirs of the Second World War.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Eyewitness to Wehrmacht Atrocities on the Eastern Front: A German Soldier’s Memoir of War and Captivity *




  









How can the truth about the devastating atrocities committed by the German army on the Eastern Front in the Second World War be reconciled with the propaganda of their heroism and their victories? And how did a simple soldier, caught up in the turmoil of a vast conflict, make sense of the actions he had taken and the ruthlessness he had seen? Luis Raffeiner’s plain and simple account of his direct experience of the Nazi war of annihilation in the Soviet Union records in graphic detail circumstances which made him a victim and perpetrator at the same time.

Raffeiner describes his family life in a remote village in the Tyrol in the 1930s, his military service in Italy, his transfer to the Wehrmacht and his training as a mechanic on assault guns, and then his march into the Soviet Union in 1941. There he experienced, as he himself says, ‘war in its brutal and cruel reality’. He was captured by the Red Army, barely survived as a prisoner of war and, many years later, he recounted his vividly remembered experiences in order to produce this insightful – and thought-provoking – book.

His recollections are dramatic, honest and concise. He shatters the myth of the clean conduct of the Wehrmacht on the Eastern Front. He can testify to the vicious actions of his fellow soldiers, including some in which he himself was involved. His memoir is not a heroic tale – it shows how a man from an ordinary background can become acquainted with, and a participant in, the horrors of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Fire and the Darkness: The Bombing of Dresden, 1945 *




  








A gripping work of narrative nonfiction recounting the history of the Dresden Bombing, one of the most devastating attacks of World War II.

On February 13th, 1945 at 10:03 PM, British bombers began one of the most devastating attacks of WWII: the bombing of Dresden. The first contingent killed people and destroyed buildings, roads, and other structures. The second rained down fire, turning the streets into a blast furnace, the shelters into ovens, and whipping up a molten hurricane in which the citizens of Dresden were burned, baked, or suffocated to death.

Early the next day, American bombers finished off what was left. Sinclair McKay’s The Fire and the Darkness is a pulse-pounding work of history that looks at the life of the city in the days before the attack, tracks each moment of the bombing, and considers the long period of reconstruction and recovery. The Fire and the Darkness is powered by McKay’s reconstruction of this unthinkable terror from the points of view of the ordinary civilians: Margot Hille, an apprentice brewery worker; Gisela Reichelt, a ten-year-old schoolgirl; boys conscripted into the Hitler Youth; choristers of the Kreuzkirche choir; artists, shop assistants, and classical musicians, as well as the Nazi officials stationed there.

What happened that night in Dresden was calculated annihilation in a war that was almost over. Sinclair McKay’s brilliant work takes a complex, human, view of this terrible night and its aftermath in a gripping book that will be remembered long after the last page is turned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Short History of The Vietnam War*




  








A gripping and informative visual guide to one of the bloodiest conflicts in US and world history

Journey through the Vietnam War; exploring detailed accounts of the men and women that were there. Explore their stories of struggle, sacrifice, and bravery through the iconic events that defined this conflict. This visual guide is the perfect read for any military history enthusiast.

Inside the pages of this retelling of America's bloodiest conflict, you'll discover:


A vivid, moving, and informative read, written in an engaging style
Offers a clear and compelling account of the conflict, in short, self-contained events from the Battle of Ia Drang to the Tet Offensive and The Khmer Rouge Biography spreads highlight major military and political figures
Features on everyday life in the war offering additional context
Stunning image spreads display weapons, spy gear, and other equipment that defined the war
Maps and feature boxes provide additional information on major events during the conflict

A carefully constructed, in-depth guide to Vietnam

This definitive history of the Vietnam War was written in conjunction with the Smithsonian. SI A Short History of the Vietnam War showcases every aspect of the fighting and the wider political landscape from both the side of the Viet Cong and the US military. Compelling text, diagrams, and maps show exactly how decisive moments and battles unfolded to help the reader to visualize the conflict.

Eyewitness accounts and iconic photographs bring events to life - from the creation of the Ho Chi Minh Trail to Operation Passage to Freedom and the evacuation of the US embassy in Saigon. From weapons and aircraft to armored vehicles and spy gear, explore the machinery used in the war through breathtaking photography. Lastly, biographical entries give a fuller insight into the minds of key figures and the decisions they made and include Henry Kissinger, President Nixon, Pol Pot, and more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/02/22.

Currently $1.

*Shooting Down the Stealth Fighter: Eyewitness Accounts from Those Who Were There *




  








With its futuristic and unmistakable design, the Lockheed F-117A Nighthawk, the so-called ‘Stealth Fighter’, was the wonder of the age. Virtually undetectable by radar, this ground-attack aircraft could slip unseen through enemy defences to deliver its deadly payload on unsuspecting targets. Its effectiveness had been well demonstrated during the Gulf War of 1991, during which the F-117A achieved almost legendary status. But, at 20.42 hours on 27 March 1999, the military and aviation worlds were stunned when the impossible happened – a virtually obsolete Soviet-built surface-to-air missile system which had first been developed more than thirty years earlier, detected and shot down an F-117A, callsign ‘Vega 31’.

This incident took place during the NATO bombing of Yugoslavia during the Kosovo War. It was, and remains, at least officially, the only time that a stealth aircraft was detected and shot down by a ground-based missile system.

In this book the authors, both of whom served in the Kosovo War, take the reader through every moment of that astounding event, from both the perspective of Lieutenant Colonel Dani’s 3rd Battalion, 250th Air Defence Missile Brigade, a Yugolsav Army unit, and that of the pilot of the F-117A, Lieutenant Colonel Darrell Patrick Zelko, who ejected and survived the loss of his aircraft. The reader is placed in the cabin of the missile fire control centre and alongside ‘Dale’ Zelko in the cockpit of his stealth fighter as each second dramatically unfolds.

Stealth characteristics are now regarded as a standard part of modern military aircraft design but with each generation of aircraft becoming increasingly, almost cripplingly, expensive to produce and operate compared with the simpler surface-to-air defence systems, the outcome of the battle between missile and stealth hangs in the balance. That this is the case might be seen in the strange fact that it is claimed that two other F-117As did not return to the U.S. at the end of the Kosovo War, though, mysteriously, their fate has never been revealed. Were they too victims of Yugoslav missiles?

Though intended for the general reader, Shooting Down the Stealth Fighter covers the technical details of the weapons involved and their deployment – and the authors should know, as one of them, Djordje Anicic, was a member of the Yugoslav team which brought down Zelko’s aircraft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/03/22.

Currently $3.

*Fugitive Telemetry (The Murderbot Diaries Book 6) *




  








The New York Times bestselling security droid with a heart (though it wouldn't admit it!) is back in Fugitive Telemetry!

Having captured the hearts of readers across the globe (Annalee Newitz says it's "one of the most humane portraits of a nonhuman I've ever read") Murderbot has also established Martha Wells as one of the great SF writers of today.

No, I didn't kill the dead human. If I had, I wouldn't dump the body in the station mall.

When Murderbot discovers a dead body on Preservation Station, it knows it is going to have to assist station security to determine who the body is (was), how they were killed (that should be relatively straightforward, at least), and why (because apparently that matters to a lot of people—who knew?)

Yes, the unthinkable is about to happen: Murderbot must voluntarily speak to humans!

Again!

A new standalone adventure in the New York Times-bestselling, Hugo and Nebula Award winning series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Shadow House: A Young Adult Dystopian Science Fiction (The Shadow House Chronicles Book 1)*




  








What Do You Do If You’re Trapped In A Nightmare …

New Earth’s Supreme Council dooms Johari Hightower to Elimination. Never mind that he’s innocent. His only hope is the House, a rite shrouded in mystery. No one says what happens inside. And those who don’t make it out are never seen again.

But what do you do if the girl you love is inside?
What do you do if she’s cozy with the guy who set you up?
What do you do if you’re running for your life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*lost boy lost girl: A Novel *




  








A woman commits suicide for no apparent reason. A week later, her son—beautiful, troubled fifteen-year-old Mark Underhill—vanishes from the face of the earth. To his uncle, horror novelist Timothy Underhill, Mark’s inexplicable absence feels like a second death. After his sister-in-law’s funeral, Tim searches his hometown of Millhaven for clues that might help him unravel this mystery of death and disappearance. He soon learns that a pedophilic murderer is on the loose in the vicinity, and that shortly before his mother’s suicide Mark had become obsessed with an abandoned house where he imagined the killer might have taken refuge. No mere empty building, the house on Michigan Street whispers from attic to basement with the echoes of a long-hidden true-life horror story, and Tim Underhill comes to fear that in investigating its unspeakable history, Mark stumbled across its last and greatest secret: a ghostly lost girl who may have coaxed the needy, suggestible boy into her mysterious domain.

With lost boy lost girl, Peter Straub affirms once again that he is the master of literary horror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Haunting of Hill House (Penguin Classics) *




  








The greatest haunted house story ever written, the inspiration for a 10-part Netflix series directed by Mike Flanagan and starring Michiel Huisman, Carla Gugino, and Timothy Hutton

First published in 1959, Shirley Jackson’s The Haunting of Hill House has been hailed as a perfect work of unnerving terror. It is the story of four seekers who arrive at a notoriously unfriendly pile called Hill House: Dr. Montague, an occult scholar looking for solid evidence of a “haunting”; Theodora, his lighthearted assistant; Eleanor, a friendless, fragile young woman well acquainted with poltergeists; and Luke, the future heir of Hill House. At first, their stay seems destined to be merely a spooky encounter with inexplicable phenomena. But Hill House is gathering its powers—and soon it will choose one of them to make its own.

For more than seventy years, Penguin has been the leading publisher of classic literature in the English-speaking world. With more than 1,700 titles, Penguin Classics represents a global bookshelf of the best works throughout history and across genres and disciplines. Readers trust the series to provide authoritative texts enhanced by introductions and notes by distinguished scholars and contemporary authors, as well as up-to-date translations by award-winning translators.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Quaking of America: An Embodied Guide to Navigating Our Nation's Upheaval and Racial Reckoning *




  








The New York Times bestselling author of My Grandmother's Hands surveys America's deteriorating democracy and offers embodied practices to help us protect ourselves and our country. 

"All of us need to read this book—and then act on it.”—Angela Rye, NPR political analyst and former CNN commentator

"Resmaa Menakem is one of our country's most gifted racial healers. His brilliant new book could not be more timely."—Michael Eric Dyson, author of Entertaining Race and Long Time Coming

In The Quaking of America, therapist and trauma specialist Resmaa Menakem takes readers through somatic processes addressing the growing threat of white-supremacist political violence.

Through the coordinated repetition of lies, anti-democratic elements in American society are working to incite mass radicalization, widespread chaos, and a collective trauma response in tens of millions of American bodies. Currently, most of us are utterly unprepared for this potential mayhem. This book can help prepare us—and possibly prevent further destruction. This preparation focuses not on strategy or politics, but on practices that can help us


Build presence and discernment in our bodies
Settle our bodies during the heat of conflict
Maintain our safety, sanity, and stability in dangerous situations
Heal our personal and collective racialized trauma
Practice embodied social action
Turn toward instead of on one another


The Quaking of America is a unique and perfectly timed guide to help us navigate our widespread upheaval and build an antiracist culture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Unbelievable: My Front-Row Seat to the Craziest Campaign in American History *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“Compelling… this book couldn’t be more timely.” – Jill Abramson, New York Times Book Review

From the Recipient of the 2017 Walter Cronkite Award for Excellence in Journalism



Called "disgraceful," "third-rate," and "not nice" by Donald Trump, NBC News correspondent Katy Tur reported on—and took flak from—the most captivating and volatile presidential candidate in American history.

Katy Tur lived out of a suitcase for a year and a half, following Trump around the country, powered by packets of peanut butter and kept clean with dry shampoo. She visited forty states with the candidate, made more than 3,800 live television reports, and tried to endure a gazillion loops of Elton John’s "Tiny Dancer"—a Trump rally playlist staple.

From day 1 to day 500, Tur documented Trump’s inconsistencies, fact-checked his falsities, and called him out on his lies. In return, Trump repeatedly singled Tur out. He tried to charm her, intimidate her, and shame her. At one point, he got a crowd so riled up against Tur, Secret Service agents had to walk her to her car.

None of it worked. Facts are stubborn. So was Tur. She was part of the first women-led politics team in the history of network news. The Boys on the Bus became the Girls on the Plane. But the circus remained. Through all the long nights, wild scoops, naked chauvinism, dodgy staffers, and fevered debates, no one had a better view than Tur.

Unbelievable is her darkly comic, fascinatingly bizarre, and often scary story of how America sent a former reality show host to the White House. It’s also the story of what it was like for Tur to be there as it happened, inside a no-rules world where reporters were spat on, demeaned, and discredited. Tur was a foreign correspondent who came home to her most foreign story of all. Unbelievable is a must-read for anyone who still wakes up and wonders, Is this real life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*11 Principles of a Reagan Conservative *




  








Perhaps no other president's name is invoked by politicians as much as Ronald Reagan's. Every election, as presidential hopefuls jockey for the Republican nomination, each one claims to be a Reagan conservative. But are these candidates truly carrying on the mantle of Ronald Reagan, or are they abusing the memory of our great president? What did Ronald Reagan really believe? In 11 Principles of a Reagan Conservative, biographer Paul Kengor analyzes Ronald Reagan's speeches and actions to paint a full, accurate picture of his beliefs. Kengor identifies these principles that lie at the crux of Reagan's conservatism; Freedom, Faith, Family, Sanctity and Dignity of Human Life, American Exceptionalism, The Founders' Wisdom and Vision, Lower Taxes, Limited Government, Peace Through Strength, Anti-Communism, and Belief in the Individual. And it is through these principles that Reagan's modern emulators may create a successful, conservative future.

Many a politician has asked: What would Reagan do if he were president now? Where would Reagan stand on today's issues? Who is the next Ronald Reagan? Paul Kengor dissects Reagan's presidency and provides decisive conclusions. The answers to some of these questions may surprise conservatives and liberals alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*fathermothergod: My Journey Out of Christian Science *




  








Lucia Ewing had what looked like an all-American childhood. She lived with her mother, father, sister, and brother in an affluent suburb of Minneapolis, where they enjoyed private schools, sleep-away camps, a country club membership, and skiing vacations. Surrounded by a tight-knit extended family, and doted upon by her parents, Lucia had no doubt she was loved and cared for. But when it came to accidents and illnesses, Lucia’s parents didn't take their kids to the doctor's office--they prayed, and called a Christian Science practitioner. 

fathermothergod is Lucia Greenhouse's story about growing up in Christian Science, in a house where you could not be sick, because you were perfect; where no medicine, even aspirin, was allowed. As a teenager, her visit to an ophthalmologist created a family crisis. She was a sophomore in college before she had her first annual physical. And in December 1985, when Lucia and her siblings, by then young adults, discovered that their mother was sick, they came face-to-face with the reality that they had few--if any--options to save her. Powerless as they watched their mother’s agonizing suffering, Lucia and her siblings struggled with their own grief, anger, and confusion, facing scrutiny from the doctors to whom their parents finally allowed them to turn, and stinging rebuke from relatives who didn’t share their parents’ religious values. 

In this haunting, beautifully written book, Lucia pulls back the curtain on the Christian Science faith and chronicles its complicated legacy for her family. At once an essentially American coming-of-age story and a glimpse into the practices of a religion few really understand, fathermothergod is an unflinching exploration of personal loss and the boundaries of family and faith.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Sip of Murder: a light-hearted paranormal cozy mystery (Le Doux Mysteries Book 3) *




  








Third time's a charm...until someone commits murder.

With her sister back at the castle and the tea shop thriving, Wynona feels like her life is finally on track. The fact that a certain werewolf is hanging around an awful lot, only makes it all sweeter.

Until her best friend, Primrose, while pretending to be a vampire, becomes a suspect in a murder investigation.

Wynona's life is once again turned on its head as she navigates the world of Hex Haven's most passionate fangirls. The deeper she digs, the more confusing the evidence becomes, and the harder she must work to clear her friend's name.

With her own magic completely out of control, a burgeoning relationship distracting her, and a police chief with an eternal grudge against her family...Wynona isn't quite sure how's she's going to pull this off. But for Primrose's sake, she has to try.

Follow Wynona and her band of misfits as they navigate a city of magic, mystery and possible danger in this light-hearted, paranormal cozy mystery by Abigail Thornton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Matrimony Meltdown (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 13) *




  







Zoe Donovan is a cozy mystery series with enduring friendships, memorable characters, an enchanting setting, and a generous dollop of romance.After a year and a half of on again off again relationship status, Zak and Zoe are finally getting married. Not only has her own mother morphed into Momzilla, but Zak’s mother shows up a month before the wedding with plans to stay until the big day. When the mom’s gang up to undo all of Zoe’s wedding plans, things become tense. When Zak has to go out of town two weeks before the wedding, things get even worse. But when the assistant to the wedding planner Mother Zimmerman hired ends up dead in the pool, things become outright hilarious. Zoe struggles to maintain her sanity while dealing with a media circus, mom’s gone crazy, and a killer on the loose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Soul Surrender (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 14) *




  







Zoe Donovan is a cozy mystery series with enduring friendships, memorable characters, an enchanting setting, and a generous dollop of romance.Now that Zak and Zoe have their house, their lives, and their wedding back, things seem to be on track once again, until a man is found dead and Zoe is once again pulled into a murder investigation. The victim is a well known and liked member of the community who didn't appear to have any enemies until his secret past caught up with him. Zak and Zoe work together to find the killer while Zoe deals with the fact that Levi and Ellie seem to be imploding before her very eyes. Meanwhile Alex shares a shocking piece of news which causes Zak and Zoe to consider taking a huge step which could forever alter their future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Heavenly Honeymoon (Zoe Donovan Mystery Book 15) *




  








Zoe Donovan is a cozy mystery series with enduring friendships, memorable characters, an enchanting setting, and a generous dollop of romance.

In true Zoe Donovan fashion, Zoe ends up in jail on the second night of her honeymoon after she finds herself the only suspect in the first murder Heavenly Island has seen in a decade. Although she has been ordered to leave the investigation to a man known only as Toad, she can't help but snoop around just a bit while enjoying the tropical paradise with new husband Zak. In the midst of enjoying days at the beach and moonlit walks under the stars, she discovers a truth about the island that might very well put those she loves in danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Holiday Roast Mortem (A Killer Coffee Mystery Book 7) *




  








SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE

Welcome to the Bean Hive Coffeehouse where the gossip is as hot as the coffee!

Christmas is right around the corner.

Fresh off the Christmas Pawrade and Central Park tree lightning, Honey Springs is buzzing with the excitement of the season.

Roxy Bloom and Patrick Cane are hosting the ultimate Christmas Day Diner for all of their friends and family at The Bean Hive. Roxy has been so busy with her Jingle Bells Lattes and planning the party that Patrick whisks her off for a romantic dinner at the Watershed for some alone time.

Their dinner turns out to be a headache. They were seated next to Ryan and Yvonne Moore, who fought the entire time. After dinner, Roxy and Patrick see the couple drive off the road into Lake Honey Springs, Patrick dives into the frigid lake to save the couple only to find Ryan was already dead. After a preliminary autopsy, Ryan Moore’s death was not an accident, leaving Yvonne Moore the number one suspect.

When Yvonne asks Roxy Bloom to help her figure out who killed her husband, Roxy jumps at the chance to put her Jingle Bell Lattes and holiday planning aside to help out a friend. One problem, Roxy starts to wonder if Yvonne is really the killer and using Roxy to get away with murder after Kirk, Roxy’s ex-husband and defending lawyer for the deceased Ryan Moore, lets her know a big secret that would change the entire investigation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mind Your Manors (A Flamingo Realty Mystery Book 1) *




  








Are small towns the safest place? Or are they the best at covering up unwanted mysteries?

Meet Stella O'Neil, retired FBI agent Oscar O'Neil's granddaughter. She's got a lot on her plate, trying to figure out her crazy, stubborn family, the hidden secrets that caused her grandfather's estrangement from her dad, and starting out as a real estate agent. Throw in a dead body found in what used to be the town's "royalty" family's manor, and she's neck deep in a mystery.

As Stella's curiosity leads her from one town resident to the next, a dramatic tale of family secrets starts to appear, but is she getting too close to the truth? A scary car chase in the dark has her nerves on edge, but she won't give up until she finds out who the skeleton once was. She's so close... but someone... maybe more than one person... will do anything to stop her.

Stella has to solve the murder and figure out the riddle so she can untangle herself from this legal and personal mess... before things go too far.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Escrow Escape (A Flamingo Realty Mystery Book 11) *




  








Stella's routine is getting back to normal after her mother's trip to Poland. But even the simplest things can lead to unexpected adventures. While researching a tax issue for a client at the courthouse, Stella picks up an abandoned book. A handwritten note falls out with an odd message: Where she goes there are no shoes...

When she mentions the note to her Oscar, her grandpa, the retired FBI agent tells her about the missing persons case he couldn't solve a decade ago and shows her an old newspaper clipping. The photo shows the phrase spray painted on a wall, with red paint. Before long, Stella is wrapped up in the strangest mystery she's faced yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Guardian Angel (The V.I. Warshawski Mysteries) *




  








New York Times Bestseller: A Chicago PI trying to help her elderly neighbors ends up tangled in politics and a murder in this “fast-paced, complicated mystery” (New York Daily News).

V.I. “Vic” Warshawski and her neighbor share responsibility for a currently pregnant dog—but Mr. Contreras complains that her detective work keeps her too busy to help with little Peppy. Still, that doesn’t stop him from adding more to her plate by asking her to investigate the disappearance of his friend, a fellow retiree. At the same time, Vic’s trying to look out for a vulnerable eighty-year-old down the street whose property is considered an eyesore by the newcomers gentrifying the neighborhood.

When Mr. Contreras’s friend turns up dead in a canal, and the old lady on the block winds up in the hospital, Vic is swept into a world of organized labor, money, and politics—and discovers a distressing personal connection to the case. Vic may not always succeed as a guardian angel—but when things go wrong, she can chase down the demons—in this suspenseful novel from the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master and “crime-fiction pro” (People).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Snowman: A Harry Hole Novel (7) *




  








INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER • Inspector Harry Hole tracks a Norwegian serial killer in this “fiendishly complex and terrifically entertaining” (The New York Times Book Review) installment of the New York Times bestselling series.

"Maddeningly addictive.” —Vanity Fair

One night, after the first snowfall of the year, a boy named Jonas wakes up and discovers that his mother has disappeared. Only one trace of her remains: a pink scarf, his Christmas gift to her, now worn by the snowman that inexplicably appeared in their yard earlier that day. Inspector Harry Hole suspects a link between the missing woman and a suspicious letter he’s received. The case deepens when a pattern emerges: over the past decade, eleven women have vanished—all on the day of the first snow. But this is a killer who makes his own rules ... and he’ll break his pattern just to keep the game interesting, as he draws Harry ever closer into his twisted web. With brilliantly realized characters and hair-raising suspense, international bestselling author Jo Nesbø presents his most chilling case yet—one that will test Harry Hole to the very limits of his sanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Thunderstruck *




  







A true story of love, murder, and the end of the world’s “great hush.”

In Thunderstruck, Erik Larson tells the interwoven stories of two men—Hawley Crippen, a very unlikely murderer, and Guglielmo Marconi, the obsessive creator of a seemingly supernatural means of communication—whose lives intersect during one of the greatest criminal chases of all time.

Set in Edwardian London and on the stormy coasts of Cornwall, Cape Cod, and Nova Scotia, Thunderstruck evokes the dynamism of those years when great shipping companies competed to build the biggest, fastest ocean liners; scientific advances dazzled the public with visions of a world transformed; and the rich outdid one another with ostentatious displays of wealth. Against this background, Marconi races against incredible odds and relentless skepticism to perfect his invention: the wireless, a prime catalyst for the emergence of the world we know today. Meanwhile, Crippen, “the kindest of men,” nearly commits the perfect murder.

With his unparalleled narrative skills, Erik Larson guides us through a relentlessly suspenseful chase over the waters of the North Atlantic. Along the way, he tells of a sad and tragic love affair that was described on the front pages of newspapers around the world, a chief inspector who found himself strangely sympathetic to the killer and his lover, and a driven and compelling inventor who transformed the way we communicate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Arraignment (Paul Madriani Novels Book 7) *




  








In this gripping New York Times bestseller, a double murder leads lawyer Paul Madriani into a web of international intrigue and conspiracy.

The verdict on The Jury was unanimous. Larry King in USA Today called it “a cracklin’ good read” and Publishers Weekly proclaimed it as “one of Martini’s best novels to date.” Now, The Arraignment takes Madriani into uncharted territory—into the minds of men whose murderous greed knows no bounds...and onto the front lines of the South American drug war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Three Steps Away: A Titus Ray Thriller (Titus Ray Thrillers Book 7) *




  








He was in the wrong place at the wrong time with the wrong person.
Now, he’s forced to assume an identity from his past.

CIA covert operative Titus Ray always figured one day he might encounter someone who knew him as a different person from a previous operation. He just never expected it to happen on a family vacation.

It was the wrong place . . .

While vacationing in Bridgetown, Barbados, Titus suddenly finds himself face-to-face with an Iranian businessman who knew him as Hammid Salimi when he was living in Tehran during a deep-cover operation. Forced to resume his old identity, Titus learns of a Russian government scheme to help Iran avoid strict economic sanctions imposed on them by the U.S.

It was the wrong time . . .

When Hammid Salimi receives an invitation to attend a party on the island where both Russian and Iranian bankers will be present, Titus risks his life to learn more about Russia’s plans to aid the Iranian regime.

It was the wrong person . . .

After Titus learns the Russians, in partnership with some Iranian investors, have developed a new banking transaction software, the Agency sends Titus to Beirut to participate in the beta testing of the computer program, where he discovers a Russian businessman is not who he claims to be, a discovery that almost costs Titus his life.

It was the wrong place, wrong time, and wrong person, but it was the right decision.

The decision Titus made to resume his old identity could have had disastrous consequences. Instead, it caused him to rely on his faith, confront his anger issues, and depend on the power of prayer.

Book VII in the Titus Ray Thriller Series takes Titus on a perilous journey from Barbados to Beirut. Along the way, Titus uncovers his boss’s secrets, deals with an obnoxious co-worker, and falls in love with Nikki all over again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Arrow Storm *




  








War in the Pacific has begun. It started slowly, economic warfare and then space warfare shutting down communications, GPS and spy satellites. Feckless American leadership tries to fight back using a politicized military that has one hand tied behind its back until the shooting war starts with the invasion of Taiwan. The fighting is left to people like the Hoffman family, siblings serving in the Pacific fleet who will fight in the air and on the sea, for family, crewmates and for freedom, and to soldiers like Captain Bob Burgess who will be at the spearpoint of fighting the enemy’s perfidious plan at home. They will fight to win even as they are stabbed in the back by leaders in Washington.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*HOME: A HAM Novel Suspense Thriller *




  







Never did I imagine her triggering the self-destruct.

The absolute last resort, for when things were so bad there was no choice but to wipe it all away. A means of escape made possible by obliterating all that was forty years in the making.

Destruction that is complete and total, all but a basic outline of the two main structures reduced to rubble. Charred debris flung outward in a wide arc.

A dark smudge of black and gray against a pristine white background.

APPLESAUCE. One word. Ten letters. All capitals.

This safe word was drilled into Ham time and again as she was growing up. A phrase meant to let her and the numerous other girls passing through the refuge know danger was near. One of the various forms of evil they were all hiding from had somehow found them tucked deep in the Idaho wilderness.

A simple term Ham never once heard put to use during her formative years there, the numerous precautions taken to keep them safe more than sufficient. Defenses that have now somehow fallen short, meaning that when the single word arrives in her texts from an unknown number late one night, there is no doubting the sender or the unspoken meaning behind it.

She needed to get to Idaho. Now.

Just minutes removed from her most recent assignment, Ham begins her trek north. A mad dash through the night where she arrives to find the only home she’s ever known destroyed. The closest thing to family she has left forced to go on the run.

It’s the beginning of a sprint far more intense than anything she’s ever encountered. A race to find her surrogate relations and keep them safe while unraveling the various forces and motivations acting against them.

A list of possibilities that goes back decades, with reach and resources far greater than anything Ham could have imagined...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Holocaust by Bullets: A Priest's Journey to Uncover the Truth Behind the Murder of 1.5 Million Jews *








The poignant story of how a Catholic priest uncovered the truth behind the murder of one and a half million Ukrainian Jews

Father Patrick Desbois documents the daunting task of identifying and examining all the sites where Jews were exterminated by Nazi mobile units in the Ukraine in WWII. Using innovative methodology, interviews, and ballistic evidence, he has determined the location of many mass grave sites with the goal of providing proper burials for the victims of the forgotten Ukrainian Holocaust.

Compiling new archival material and many eye-witness accounts, Desbois has put together the first definitive account of one of World War II's bloodiest chapters. Published with the support of the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum.

"[T]his modest Roman Catholic priest from Paris, without using much more than his calm voice and Roman collar, has shattered the silence surrounding a largely untold chapter of the Holocaust." --The Chicago Tribune


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Bomber Mafia: A Dream, a Temptation, and the Longest Night of the Second World War *




  








A “truly compelling” (Good Morning America) New York Times bestseller that explores how technology and best intentions collide in the heat of war—from the creator and host of the podcast Revisionist History.

In The Bomber Mafia, Malcolm Gladwell weaves together the stories of a Dutch genius and his homemade computer, a band of brothers in central Alabama, a British psychopath, and pyromaniacal chemists at Harvard to examine one of the greatest moral challenges in modern American history.

Most military thinkers in the years leading up to World War II saw the airplane as an afterthought. But a small band of idealistic strategists, the “Bomber Mafia,” asked: What if precision bombing could cripple the enemy and make war far less lethal? 

In contrast, the bombing of Tokyo on the deadliest night of the war was the brainchild of General Curtis LeMay, whose brutal pragmatism and scorched-earth tactics in Japan cost thousands of civilian lives, but may have spared even more by averting a planned US invasion. In The Bomber Mafia, Gladwell asks, “Was it worth it?”

Things might have gone differently had LeMay’s predecessor, General Haywood Hansell, remained in charge. Hansell believed in precision bombing, but when he and Curtis LeMay squared off for a leadership handover in the jungles of Guam, LeMay emerged victorious, leading to the darkest night of World War II. The Bomber Mafia is a riveting tale of persistence, innovation, and the incalculable wages of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/03/22.

Currently $1.

*Into the Silk: The Dramatic True Stories of Airmen Who Baled Out — And Lived *




  








From World War Two to the Jet Age, Ian Mackersey charts the thrilling and personal accounts of airmen who have jumped from their planes and survived.

An ideal book for fans of Helen Parr, Mark 'Billy' Billingham and Ollie Ollerton.

Since the test pilot Harold Harris became the first man to save his life with a parachute in 1922 there have been over 120,000 air force pilots and crew who owe their lives to their parachutes.

Into the Silk is full of astounding tales of people who against the odds bailed out of their planes and were therefore able to enter the annals of the Caterpillar Club, a society open only to men and women who survive aviation disaster with the aid of a parachute.

Mackersey records dramatic moments during the Second World War when pilots leapt from their burning planes while still being shot at by enemy fighters. He uncovers the descent of the extraordinarily lucky man who jumped from his damaged bomber but had to put his parachute on while falling through the sky and the pilot who found himself attached to a moving train and was dragged along for miles.

The book highlights the debts that all of these survivors owe to people such as Leslie Irvin, who invented the modern parachute and Sir James Martin, the great designer of ejection seats.

As the legendary pilot Douglas Bader states this book ‘is well worth reading whether parachutes have come into your life or not.’


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/04/22.

Currently $2.

*Across a Billion Years *




  








A team of space archaeologists makes an astonishing discovery about an ancient alien race in this science fiction tale from “a master of his craft” (Los Angeles Times).

Graduate student Tom Rice is thrilled to embark on his first deep-space archeological expedition. He is part of a team from Earth, venturing out in search of artifacts from a civilization that ruled the universe many millennia ago. Called the High Ones, the members of this long-gone society left tantalizing clues about their history and culture scattered throughout space. One such clue, a “message cube” containing footage of the ancient ones, is more interesting than all of the others combined. It seems to indicate that the High Ones aren’t extinct after all—and just like that, Tom Rice’s archeological mission has become an intergalactic manhunt, one filled with ever-increasing danger that will send the explorers hurtling headlong into the greatest adventure—and peril—of their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Sands of Mars *




  








Predating the earliest manned space mission: the first full-length science fiction novel from the acclaimed author of 2001: A Space Odyssey.

First published in 1951, before the achievement of space flight, Arthur C. Clarke created this visionary tale. Renowned science fiction writer Martin Gibson joins the spaceship Ares, the world’s first interplanetary ship for passenger travel, on its maiden voyage to Mars. His mission: to report back to the home planet about the new Mars colony and the progress it has been making.

In The Sands of Mars, Clarke addresses hard physical and scientific issues with aplomb—and the best scientific understanding of the times. Included are the challenges of differing air pressures, lack of oxygen, food provisions, severe weather patterns, construction on Mars, and methods of local travel—both on the surface and to the planet’s two moons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Murdered Sun (Star Trek: Voyager Book 6) *




  







When sensors indicate a possible wormhole nearby, Captain Janeway is eager to investigate, hoping to find a shortcut back to Federation space. Instead, she discovers a star system being systematically pillaged by the warlike Akerians. Janeway has no desire to get caught up in someone else's war, but in order to the check on the possibilities offered by the wormhole -- and to save the innocent people of Veruna Four -- VoyagerTM has no choice but to challenge the Akerians.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Dark Tower II: The Drawing of the Three *




  








The second volume in Stephen King’s #1 bestselling Dark Tower Series, The Drawing of the Three is an “epic in the making” (Kirkus Reviews) about a savage struggle against underworld evil and otherworldly enemies.

“Stephen King is a master at creating living, breathing, believable characters,” hails The Baltimore Sun. Beginning just less than seven hours after The Gunslinger ends, in the second installment to the thrilling Dark Tower Series, Roland encounters three mysterious doorways on a deserted beach along the Western Sea. Each one enters into a different person’s life in New York—here, he joins forces with the defiant young Eddie Dean, and with the beautiful, brilliant, and brave Odetta Holmes, to save the Dark Tower.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Year of the Witching *




  








A young woman living in a rigid, puritanical society discovers dark powers within herself in this stunning, feminist fantasy debut.

In the lands of Bethel, where the Prophet's word is law, Immanuelle Moore's very existence is blasphemy. Her mother’s union with an outsider of a different race cast her once-proud family into disgrace, so Immanuelle does her best to worship the Father, follow Holy Protocol, and lead a life of submission, devotion, and absolute conformity, like all the other women in the settlement.

But a mishap lures her into the forbidden Darkwood surrounding Bethel, where the first prophet once chased and killed four powerful witches. Their spirits are still lurking there, and they bestow a gift on Immanuelle: the journal of her dead mother, who Immanuelle is shocked to learn once sought sanctuary in the wood.

Fascinated by the secrets in the diary, Immanuelle finds herself struggling to understand how her mother could have consorted with the witches. But when she begins to learn grim truths about the Church and its history, she realizes the true threat to Bethel is its own darkness. And she starts to understand that if Bethel is to change, it must begin with her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Jungle King *




  








Adapt or Die
A cave-diving expedition gone wrong. Oh so wrong. But there just might be a few perks...

When a hidden portal opens into a prehistoric world, it's up to me, Professor Jake Montblanc, to save my all-girl college class from extinction.

With danger lurking in the jungle and survival on the line, what am I supposed to do with twelve horny college babes?

Protect them. Build them shelter. Make them as happy as possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Curse Breaker Books 1-3 (Curse Breaker Boxed Sets Book 1) *




  








Curse Breaker Books 1-3 features the first three books of the Curse Breaker Series in one action-packed boxed set.

Curse Breaker Enchanted

Sarn wants to be like everyone else, not a mage with a power he can barely control. But he must hide his magic in a country run by a group that wants to destroy all magic.

But that magic comes in handy when he wakes up far from home with only his cloak to protect him from monsters and murderous trees. How will Sarn return home in time and unravel the dark conspiracy that’s destroying it before his son pays the ultimate price?

Curse Breaker Darkens

When a disembodied voice warns him that a demon is after his mage, Jerlo sets off to find the man who could summon it. He swore an unbreakable oath to protect Sarn, no matter the cost.

In a country run by a group that wants to destroy all magic, mages and demons shouldn’t exist. But they do, and Jerlo’s in a fight, not just for his life but for his soul. Even if he risks both, how will he save Sarn without magic?

Curse Breaker Faceted

Sarn spies on the men responsible for his best friend's death with his young son in tow. And those men are hunting for magic-stealing rocks to fuel a zealot's quest. When their greed leads them into a forbidden cavern, they release an ancient monster, and it's hungry for a certain mage and his son. Who will survive the dark terror lurking under the mountain?

Curse Breaker Books 1-3 contains the first three books of the Curse Breaker Series: Curse Breaker Enchanted, Curse Breaker Darkens, and Curse Breaker Faceted. It’s an epic fantasy adventure starring a loving father, his young son, and the people and monsters that dwell in an immersive world of intrigue and adventure. Get Curse Breaker Books 1-3 now if you love found family, reluctant heroes, and magical mayhem, then this is the book for you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Marley & Me: Life and Love with the World's Worst Dog *




  








The heartwarming and unforgettable story of a family and the wondrously neurotic dog who taught them what really matters in life. Now with photos and new material.

Is it possible for humans to discover the key to happiness through a bigger-than-life, bad-boy dog? Just ask the Grogans.

John and Jenny were just beginning their life together. They were young and in love, with not a care in the world. Then they brought home Marley, a wiggly yellow furball of a puppy. Life would never be the same.

Marley grew into a barreling, ninety-seven-pound streamroller of a Labrador retriever. He crashed through screen doors, gouged through drywall, and stole women's undergarments. Obedience school did no good -- Marley was expelled.

But just as Marley joyfully refused any limits on his behavior, his love and loyalty were boundless, too. Marley remained a model of devotion, even when his family was at its wit's end. Unconditional love, they would learn, comes in many forms.

Marley & Me is John Grogan's funny, unforgettable tribute to this wonderful, wildly neurotic Lab and the meaning he brought to their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dr. J: The Autobiography *




  








“A terrific memoir by a man worthy of one.” — Sports Illustrated

An honest, unflinching self-portrait of the basketball legend whose classy public image as a superstar and a gentleman masked his personal failings and painful losses, which he describes here—from his own point of view—for the very first time.

For most of his life, Julius Erving has been two men in one. There is Julius, the bright, inquisitive son of a Long Island domestic worker who has always wanted to be respected for more than just his athletic ability, and there is Dr. J, the cool, acrobatic showman whose flamboyant dunks sent him to the Hall of Fame and turned the act of jamming a basketball through a hoop into an art form. In many ways, Erving’s life has been about the push and pull of Julius and The Doctor.

It is Dr. J who has stories to tell of the wild days and nights of the ABA in the 1970s, and of being the seminal figure who transformed basketball from an earthbound and rigid game into the creative, free-flowing aerial display it is today. He has a long list of signature plays - he’s famous for winning the first dunk contest in 1976 with a jam on which he lifted off from the foul line, and he made a miraculous layup against the Lakers on which he soared behind the backboard before reaching back in to flip the ball in on the other side, with one hand. He inspired a generation of dunkers, including Michael Jordan, to express their improvisational talents.

But Julius wasn’t always as graceful and in control as Dr. J. Erving had a pristine image throughout his career and early retirement, but he was far from a perfect man. Here he gives detailed accounts of some of the personal problems he faced -- or created -- behind the scenes, including the adulterous affair with sports writer Samantha Stephenson, which led to the birth of his daughter, professional tennis player Alexandra Stephenson.

Though his marriage survived that infidelity, the death of Erving’s 20-year-old son Cory in 2000 in a tragic accident proved too much for the union to bear. Erving paints a raw, heartbreaking picture of the dissolution of his marriage, as his wife Turquoise began to blame him for his refusal to be paralyzed by grief for as long as she was. Their intense arguments came to a head when Erving stepped out of the shower one day to find his wife holding a lamp in one hand and a vase in the other, ready for a physical confrontation. “I knew somebody was going to get hurt, and it wasn’t going to be me,” he says. He packed a suitcase and he and Turquoise never lived under the same roof again.

Erving’s story is a tale of the nearly perfect player and the imperfect man, and how he has come to terms with both of them. It will appeal to readers on a sports level and on a human one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Book of "Unnecessary" Quotation Marks: A Celebration of Creative Punctuation *




  








From the popular blog, a hilarious and horrifying survey of quotation mark abuse in all its forms.

From the sarcastic to the suggestive, here are quotation marks as we love them best, doing horrible damage to the English language. Who wouldn’t have second thoughts about ordering the “hamburger” on the diner’s menu? Would it be best to skip the “blowout” sale at the department store? What hidden price must be paid for something marked “free”? Assembled by the creator of the wildly popular “Blog” of “Unnecessary” Quotation Marks, this book surveys the havoc wreaked by quotation marks on signs, menus, placards, and posters that leave reality upended by supposed “facts.” This smarty-pants guide is “perfect” for desperate grammarians, habitual air quoters, and anyone who appreciates a good laugh.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Haunting of the Sleeping Harpy: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery (A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Series Book 49) *




  







After losing their five-month-old child to SIDS, Damien and Sophia struggle to keep their marriage from falling apart. But when Damien’s estranged grandfather suddenly passes, naming Damien heir to the private estate, Damien sees it as an opportunity for the couple to escape the empty crib at home. Upon their arrival to Loray Island, Damien uncovers horrifying family secrets his late grandfather had wanted to remain buried. Suddenly, the island Damien believed was the answer to his prayers quickly transforms into the subject of his nightmares.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sherlock Holmes: The Will of the Dead *




  








A gripping addition to the tales of Sherlock Holmes from the acclaimed author of the Newbury & Hobbes series

A young man named Peter Maugram appears at the front door of Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson's Baker Street lodgings. Maugram's uncle is dead and his will has disappeared, leaving the man afraid that he will be left penniless. Holmes and Watson soon find themselves digging deep into the murky past of this complex family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Richer Dust Concealed: A gripping historical mystery thriller you won’t be able to put down! *




  








*A gripping historical mystery thriller you won’t be able to put down!*
This is a tale that spans four centuries, revolving around the fabulous Most Holy Cross of Saint Peter and Saint Paul. This priceless artifact is buried in Cyprus in 1570, to hide it from the invading Ottoman Turks.

An Italian squire named Girolamo Polidoro is witness to the secret hiding place of the treasure, the beauty of which is forever burned into his mind. Polidoro leaves a diary in Venice, the end of which is a coded message of the cross’s whereabouts.

An English code-breaker comes across the diary in 1915 but dies in Gallipoli before he can crack the secret. And all the while the mysterious Venetian ‘Council of Ten’ has also been searching for the cross.

When John, one of six young back-packers, buys a book in Rome in 1992, he has no idea of the danger he has just put himself and his friends in. A treasure hunt begins, but will the Council of Ten allow it to continue?

For those who find history fascinating A Richer Dust Concealed will hook you with its ingenious plot and meticulously researched content. Mystery and puzzle solving fans will also love this timeless and intricate tale. Throw in a believable slow-burning romance (with just a dash of sex) and wonderfully described locations and this book is a true gem. It’s Dan Brown meets Donna Tartt: the perfect intelligent page-turner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deadly Scandal: A World War II Mystery (Deadly Series Book 1) *




  








Two deaths in the London diplomatic corps lead a determined woman seeking justice into the cross hairs of a Nazi spy.

Autumn 1937 – Olivia Denis is the carefree young wife of a Foreign Office dignitary when her world is shattered. Police discover her husband fatally shot near the German embassy and declare it suicide.

Olivia knows better. When she learns a German embassy clerk was murdered the same night, she is certain her husband is not the traitor others claim. However, someone in the British government is.

Using her new position as a reporter for a powerful newspaper publisher, Olivia infiltrates London’s elegant society to hunt for the killer. But someone watching Olivia is ready to strike if she gets too close to the biggest secret of all. Can Olivia survive her search for the truth?

Deadly Scandal, the first book in the Deadly series, is for fans of World War II era spy thrillers and classic cozy mysteries, of intrepid lady sleuths with spunk and smarts. No explicit cursing, sex, or violence.

Start exploring this journey of mystery and intrigue today as Britain and Germany draw dangerously close to war. New cover. Corrections made to Americanisms. Same great story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deadly Fashion: A World War II Mystery (Deadly Series Book 3) *




  








A Nazi-trained assassin with an assignment to take out anti-appeasement leaders in Britain adds one more name to the list. Olivia Denis.

September, 1938. Olivia Denis wins a plum assignment from her newspaper covering a glamorous French fashion designer providing frocks for Britain’s elite. While there, she finds herself rubbing shoulders with the fabulously wealthy, advising the aristocracy, and tripping over the body of a German anti-Nazi resistance leader.

In her search for a killer, Olivia discovers that an assassin with links to the London fashion house is targeting prominent British politicians. Now Olivia must find the assassin before Britain loses the leaders who can best protect it from the Nazi menace.

As she digs for the truth inside the designer’s studio, Olivia finds herself in the assassin’s crosshairs. Can Olivia survive a killer waiting in the shadows for the right moment to remove her...permanently?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Keystone County Witches: Cozy Mysteries: A Witch Series *




  








Three Cozy Mysteries. Witches. A Talking Cat. And a Big Heap of Trouble.
Welcome to Keystone County, Pennsylvania—where magic is real, but not everybody uses it. Kate Brody, along with her family of witches, have mostly blended into the small-town community. But not everybody is happy about it.

Enjoy a fun, new series that combines witches, a touch of magic, and a puzzling, good time. This set offers three complete mysteries. Meet the quirky characters of Keystone County Witches and have a crack at solving the mysteries before Kate Brody does.

This cozy mystery set includes: An Imperfectly Perfect Witch (Book 1), A Deceptively Honest Witch (Book 2), and A Fairly Obvious Witch (Book 3).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*In Dark Water: A compulsive Scottish detective novel (Detective Shona Oliver Book 1) *




  








*Beneath the surface lie deadly secrets...*
DI Shona Oliver agreed to move to Dumfries with her ex-banker husband when their teenage daughter got in with a bad crowd in London. As a Glasgow native, she’s back on home turf.

Living on the shores of the Solway Firth allows Shona to continue as an RNLI volunteer, and a call out to recover a woman’s body indicates foul play. Police in Cumbria take the case but links back to Scotland keep Shona’s team involved. As they investigate, reports of people trafficking and a spate of thefts from local shops compete for attention with a large scale drug bust. But Shona’s work may all be in vain when those close to her threaten to tear the case apart – and ruin Shona in the process.

An unforgettable debut novel by a Scottish crime writer to watch, for fans of Val McDermid, Marion Todd and Lin Anderson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Simon Says... Hide (Kate Morgan Thrillers Book 1) *




  








Simon Says... Hide, a brand new thriller series from USA Today best-selling author Dale Mayer.

Newly promoted detective Kate Morgan stands up for the victims in the world, never backing down or giving up. From a family of victims, Kate will not tolerate those who take advantage of others. The worst ones prey on the hopes of desperate people to line their own pockets.

And when Kate finds a connection between more than a half-dozen cold cases to a recent case--where a child's life is in jeopardy--she'll make a deal with the devil himself to protect the child.

Having the gift of Sight, Simon St. Laurant knows that once he uses it, he can never walk away. But when nightmares of his own past are triggered, Simon can’t stand back. Determined to help, Simon vows to save these children--even if it means dealing with the cranky and critical Detective Kate Morgan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Nightmare: A novel (Killer Instinct Book 2) *




  








INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER • Detectives Joona Linna and Saga Bauer must confront a relentless killer who’s always one step ahead in this installment of the Killer Instinct series from the #1 international bestselling author of The Hypnotist.

“Action-oriented, inventive, with over-the-top plots and larger-than-life heroes and criminals.” —Los Angeles Times Magazine

Police discover the lifeless body of a young woman on an abandoned yacht. The next day, a man is found hanging in his apartment. When Detectives Joona Linna and Saga Bauer uncover a surprising connection between the two deaths, they realize they are up against a brutal killer and a ruthless business tycoon who preys on his victims’ worst nightmares to achieve his sinister ends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Deep Zone: A Novel (with bonus short story Lethal Expedition) (Hallie Leland Book 1) *




  








“Deep-earth adventure, scintillating science, and cutthroat intrigue collide with thrilling results that left me breathless and awed. . . . Truly impressive.”—James Rollins

Burned by her own government in a trumped-up scandal, brilliant microbiologist Hallie Leland swore she’d never return to the world of cutting-edge science and dangerous secrets. But a shocking summons from the White House changes all that. A mysterious epidemic is killing American soldiers in Afghanistan—and poised for outbreak in the United States and beyond. Without the ultrarare organism needed to create an antidote, millions will die. Hallie knows more about “Moonmilk” than anyone—but it can be found only at the bottom of the deepest cave on Earth. To get there, she and her team of experts must brave a forbidding Mexican jungle crawling with drug cartels, federales, and murderous locals. And in the supercave await far greater terrors: flooded tunnels, acid lakes, bottomless chasms, mind-warping blackness—and a cunning assassin with orders to make the mission a journey of no return.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pirate Latitudes: A Novel *




  







#1 New York Times bestselling author, the incomparable Michael Crichton (“One of the great storytellers of our age” —Newsday) takes to the high Caribbean seas for an irresistible adventure of swashbuckling pirates, lost treasure, sword fights, duplicity, and hair-breadth escapes in the New World.

"A lusty, rollicking seventeenth-century adventure. . . .History as entertainment."--USA Today

The Caribbean, 1665. A remote colony of the English Crown, the island of Jamaica holds out against the vast supremacy of the Spanish empire. Port Royal, its capital, is a cutthroat town of taverns, grog shops, and bawdy houses. In this steamy climate there's a living to be made, a living that can end swiftly by disease--or by dagger. For Captain Charles Hunter, gold in Spanish hands is gold for the taking, and the law of the land rests with those ruthless enough to make it.

Pirate Latitudes is Michael Crichton at his best: a rollicking adventure tale pulsing with relentless action, crackling atmosphere, and heart-pounding suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Zero Sum (A John Rain Novel) *




  








Returning to Tokyo in 1982 after a decade of mercenary work in the Philippines, a young John Rain learns that the killing business is now controlled by Victor, a half-Russian, half-Japanese sociopath who has ruthlessly eliminated all potential challengers. Victor gives Rain a choice: kill a government minister or die a grisly death. But the best route to the minister is through his gorgeous Italian wife, Maria, a route that puts Rain on a collision course not only with Victor but with the shadowy forces behind the Russian's rise to dominance—and the longings of Rain's own conflicted heart.

It's a battle between kingpin and newcomer, master and apprentice, a zero-sum contest that can only end with one man dead and the other the world's foremost assassin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hawk (Maximum Ride: Hawk Book 1)*




  








In this dark dystopian tale, 17-year-old Hawk is growing up hard and fast in post-apocalyptic New York City—until a perilous destiny forces her to take flight and protect her home.

Where is Maximum Ride?

Ten years ago a girl with wings fought to save the world. But then she disappeared.

Now she's just a fading legend, remembered only in stories.

Hawk doesn't know her real name. She doesn't know who her family was, or where they went. The only thing she remembers is that she was told to wait on a specific street corner, at a specific time, until her parents came back for her.

She stays under the radar to survive . . . until a destiny that's perilously close to Maximum Ride's forces her to take flight. Someone is coming for her.

But it's not a rescue mission. It's an execution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hard Landing (The Spider Shepherd Thrillers Book 1) *




  








The first book in the bestselling Dan 'Spider' Shepherd series.

Dan 'Spider' Shepherd is used to putting his life on the line. Working for an elite undercover squad he has lied, cheated and conned in order to bring Britain's most wanted criminals to justice.

But when a powerful drugs baron starts to kill off witnesses to his crimes, Shepherd is given his most dangerous assignment yet. He has to go undercover in a top security prison, a world where one wrong move will mean certain death.

As Shepherd gambles everything to move in on his quarry, he soon realises that the man he is hunting is even more dangerous than the police realise. And that he is capable of striking outside the prison walls and hitting Shepherd where it hurts most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dirty War: The 19th Spider Shepherd Thriller (The Spider Shepherd Thrillers Book 36) *




  








THE NEW MUST-READ SPIDER SHEPHERD THRILLER

The target - the Prime Minister. The assassins - hard-bitten jihadists with nothing to lose.

The only man who can stop them? Dan "Spider" Shepherd.

But Shepherd's reputation is also on the line - he helped get one of the jihadists into the UK during the final days of the War in Afghanistan.

Now he has to track down the man whose life he once saved.

But the assassins aren't lone wolf killers - someone much more devious is pulling their strings.

And the clock is ticking . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Leave Only Footprints: My Acadia-to-Zion Journey Through Every National Park *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “A delightful sampler plate of our national parks, written with charisma and erudition.”—Nick Offerman, author of Paddle Your Own Canoe

From CBS Sunday Morning correspondent Conor Knighton, a behind-the-scenery look at his year traveling to each of America's National Parks, discovering the most beautiful places and most interesting people our country has to offer

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY OUTSIDE

When Conor Knighton set off to explore America's "best idea," he worried the whole thing could end up being his worst idea. A broken engagement and a broken heart had left him longing for a change of scenery, but the plan he'd cooked up in response had gone a bit overboard in that department: Over the course of a single year, Knighton would visit every national park in the country, from Acadia to Zion.

In Leave Only Footprints, Knighton shares informative and entertaining dispatches from what turned out to be the road trip of a lifetime. Whether he's waking up early for a naked scrub in a historic bathhouse in Arkansas or staying up late to stargaze along our loneliest highway in Nevada, Knighton weaves together the type of stories you're not likely to find in any guidebook. Through his unique lens, America the Beautiful becomes America the Captivating, the Hilarious, and the Inspiring. Along the way, he identifies the threads that tie these wildly different places together—and that tie us to nature—and reveals how his trip ended up changing his views on everything from God and love to politics and technology.

Filled with fascinating tidbits about our parks' past and reflections on their fragile future, this book is both a celebration of and a passionate case for the natural wonders that all Americans share.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Beauty of the Beastly: New Views on the Nature of Life *






“An awe-inspiring tour of nature” from a Pulitzer Prize–winning science writer (San Francisco Examiner).

Natalie Angier has taken great pains to learn her science from the molecule up. She knows all that scientists know—and sometimes more—about the power of symmetry in sexual relations, about the brutal courting habits of dolphins, about the grand deceit of orchids, and about the impact of female and male preferences on evolution. The Beauty of the Beastly takes the pulse of everything from the supple structure of DNA to the erotic ways of barn swallows, queen bees, and the endangered, otherworldly primate called the aye-aye.

Few writers have ever covered so many facets of biology so evocatively in one book. Timothy Ferris, author of the acclaimed Coming of Age in the Milky Way, says Angier is “one of the strongest and wittiest science writers in the world today.”

“Like Alan Lightman or Lewis Thomas,” writes Nobel laureate David Baltimore, “she draws from science a meaning that few scientists see, and her writing takes on an unusual dimension of artistry.” And Sherwin Nuland, author of How We Die, believes that “Natalie Angier is in the tradition of the great nature writers.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/04/22.

Currently $3.

*Alexander Hamilton's Revolution: His Vital Role as Washington's Chief of Staff *




  








The acclaimed historian explores Hamilton's critical role during America’s battle for independence in “an illuminating book, written with verve and intensity” (John Ferling, author of Whirlwind).

Despite his humble beginnings, Alexander Hamilton was one of the best and brightest of his generation. Today, he is known for his work as Secretary of the Treasury in Washington's administration. But Hamilton also made significant contributions during the Revolutionary War, where he forged a close bond with Washington. In this groundbreaking work, Phillip Thomas Tucker reveals that Hamilton was not only Washington's favorite staff officer, but also his right-hand man for most of the Revolution, serving as Chief of Staff from 1777 to early 1781.

The entire patriotic cause benefited immeasurably from the advice and strategies provided to Washington by his youngest staff officer, Alexander Hamilton. While Hamilton found this position rewarding, he continually asked Washington for a field command. Hamilton's wish was granted at the decisive battle of Yorktown, where his Infantry Battalion charged on the defensive bastion on Cornwallis's left flank. Hamilton's capture of this position forced Cornwallis's surrender and sealed the ultimate colonial victory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/05/22.

Currently $2.

*Children of the Comet *




  








From the visionary author of The Genesis Quest, a “wildly imaginative” (Greg Bear) science fiction novel about a young man’s struggle for survival on a comet made of ice.

In Donald Moffitt’s brilliant cosmic adventure, Torris, son of the Facemaker, knows only his small community at the base of the great Tree on a comet with almost no gravity or atmosphere. Torris’s daily struggle for survival includes harvesting frozen air to keep breathing, dodging flutterbeasts, and hunting meatbeasts for food.

When the time comes to make his vision quest to the top of the Tree, Torris is completely unprepared for what he finds: a thieving and hostile fellow quester; Ning, a female hunter in search of food to save her family on a neighboring comet; and humans from a massive starship that has spent billions of years crossing the galaxy from Earth’s solar system.

Perfect for fans of Arthur C. Clarke, Larry Niven, and Peter F. Hamilton, Children of the Comet is an enthralling space odyssey about a young man grappling with unexpected cultural differences and learning to adapt in the face of an uncertain and rapidly changing fantastical future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sci-Fi Novel Mega Pack: 5 Standalone Stories (Sci-Fi Box Sets) *




  








In this Mega Pack, you’ll find five separate Sci-Fi novels, in genres ranging from Space Opera, all the way to Cyberpunk. Filled with imaginative settings and social commentary, these stories are sure to please!

Novels contained in this Mega Pack:

The Designer
World Engine
Future’s Guardian
Journey Home
Pulses


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Peacekeeper: The Complete Series (Sci-Fi Box Sets) *




  








n this Science Fiction Box Set, you'll find all the adventures of Xander Martin and the crew of The Calyster! Filled with war, adventure, politics, and space exploration, this series will keep you entertained for quite some time!

Sci-Fi Novels that are contained in this Bundle:

Peace Keeper: 2nd Edition
Rising Tide
Star Rising
Star Destroyer


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: Mind Meld (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 82) *




  







Teska, a Vulcan child raised on Earth, is destined to play a crucial role in the reunification of the Vulcan and Romulan peoples. While Spock escorts his young niece back to Vulcan for her betrothal ceremony, he strives to help her understand both her Vulcan heritage and her growing telepathic abilities. But when an unplanned mind meld reveals the true identity of a deadly assassin to Teska, she and Spock find themselves the target of a Rigelian criminal network. With the EnterpriseTM light-years away, Spock and his niece must go on the run, pursued by a conspiracy determined to end teska's future before it has even begun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Boy and His Dog at the End of the World: A Novel *




  








A "suspenseful, atmospheric tale. . .punctured by a gut-punch twist" (Entertainment Weekly), A Boy and His Dog at the End of the World is a story of survival, courage and hope amid the ruins of our world.

My name's Griz. I've never been to school, I've never had friends, and in my whole life I've not met enough people to play a game of football. My parents told me how crowded the world used to be, before all the people went away. But we were never lonely on our remote island. We had each other, and our dogs.

Then the thief came.

"This unputdownable story has everything -- a well-imagined post-apocalyptic world, great characters, incredible suspense, and, of course, the fierce love of some very good dogs." -- Kirkus (starred review)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Winterset Hollow: A Novel *




  








Everyone has wanted their favorite book to be real, if only for a moment. Everyone has wished to meet their favorite characters, if only for a day. But be careful in that wish, for even a history laid in ink can be repaid in flesh and blood, and reality is far deadlier than fiction . . . especially on Addington Isle.

Winterset Hollow follows a group of friends to the place that inspired their favorite book—a timeless tale about a tribe of animals preparing for their yearly end-of-summer festival. But after a series of shocking discoveries, they find that much of what the world believes to be fiction is actually fact, and that the truth behind their beloved story is darker and more dangerous than they ever imagined. It’s Barley Day . . . and you’re invited to the hunt.

Winterset Hollow is as thrilling as it is terrifying and as smart as it is surprising. A uniquely original story filled with properly unexpected twists and turns, Winterset Hollow delivers complex, indelible characters and pulse- pounding action as it storms toward an unforgettable climax that will leave you reeling. How do you celebrate Barley Day? You run, friend. You run.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Oremere Chronicles Omnibus: The Complete Series *




  








This omnibus set includes all four books in The Oremere Chronicles series by bestselling author, Helen Scheuerer. With over 2000 pages of adventure, secrets, magic and mystery, this collection has been called “fantasy at its finest”, “addictive” and “captivating” by readers all around the world.

Life was a struggle…

…but she was clever, even without resorting to magic.

Will she embrace her powers?

At sixteen, Bleak lost the only person she cared for, when her mentor died at sea. Now, nineteen, she still misses him terribly. She needs him more than ever. That’s why Bleak drinks. But the haze of the mead and wine has hidden something from her.

Her powers have grown more than she knows.

Others have noticed.

When the King sends his top commander to take her, Bleak is too hungover to resist. But he isn’t the only one who needs her for their plans. What does he want?

In a land where the mist can kill, magic is forbidden, and the powerful plot against each other, Bleak is caught in the middle.

All she wants is a cure for her powers…

…but she’ll need them for what comes next...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Witch with No Name (The Hollows Book 13) *




  








It’s Rachel Morgan’s ultimate adventure . . . and anything can happen in this final book in the New York Times bestselling Hollows series.

Rachel Morgan has come a long way from her early days as an inexperienced bounty hunter. She’s faced vampires and werewolves, banshees, witches, and soul-eating demons. She’s crossed worlds, channeled gods, and accepted her place as a day-walking demon. She’s lost friends and lovers and family, and an old enemy has unexpectedly become something much more.

But power demands responsibility, and world-changers must always pay a price. Rachel has known that this day would come—and now it is here.

To save Ivy’s soul and the rest of the living vampires, to keep the demonic ever after and our own world from destruction, Rachel Morgan will risk everything. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Good Neighbor: The Life and Work of Fred Rogers *




  








The New York Times bestseller: “A superb, thoughtful biography” of the creator and star of Mister Rogers’ Neighborhood (David McCullough).

Fred Rogers was an enormously influential figure in the history of television and in the lives of tens of millions of children. Through his long-running television program, he was a champion of compassion, equality, and kindness. Rogers was fiercely devoted to children and to taking their fears, concerns, and questions about the world seriously.

The Good Neighbor, the first full-length biography of Fred Rogers, tells the story of this utterly unique and enduring American icon. Drawing on original interviews, oral histories, and archival documents, Maxwell King traces Rogers’s personal, professional, and artistic life through decades of work.

King explores Rogers’s surprising decision to walk away from his show to make television for adults, only to return to the neighborhood with increasingly sophisticated episodes, written in collaboration with experts on childhood development. An engaging story, rich in detail, The Good Neighbor is the definitive portrait of a beloved figure, cherished by multiple generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Influence of Soros: Politics, Power, and the Struggle for Open Society *




  








A seasoned journalist probes one of the right-wing’s favorite targets, Hungarian-American investor and philanthropist George Soros, to explore the genesis of his influence and the truth of the conspiracies that surround him.

For years, hedge fund tycoon George Soros has been demonized by GOP politicians, fringe outlets, and right-wing media personalities, who claim Soros often manipulates the global economy and masterminds the radical left. He has been accused of using his billions to foment violence, support “white genocide,” and pay migrants to seek asylum in the United States. Right-wing media personalities have described him as working to hijack our democracy and undermine sovereignty. Left-leaning outlets, meanwhile, have suggested that his philanthropy is a distraction from the economic misery he himself has made.

But who is George Soros? How did he make his money? What causes does he actually support? How did this billionaire become the right’s favorite target—used by elected officials sympathetic to the idea that their country’s opposition can be blamed on one man in the endless messaging war? How much of the hatred is driven by rising antisemitism? 

Though his name appears often in the media, most people know little about Soros. Weaving biography, cultural commentary, and investigative reporting, Emily Tamkin brings into focus the man and his myth to examine how much influence he actually has on politics. Is Soros simply a left-wing version of the Koch brothers? Or is he genuinely trying to make the world a better place? 

The Influence of Soros offers an understanding of the man and his money, his contributions and donations, and his true sway over our politics, elections, and our societies. Ultimately, Tamkin asks, can a truly open society exist if any one man can have the kind of power Soros wields?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Forever Dog: Surprising New Science to Help Your Canine Companion Live Younger, Healthier, and Longer *




  








#1 New York Times Bestseller

In this pathbreaking guide, two of the world’s most popular and trusted pet care advocates reveal new science to teach us how to delay aging and provide a long, happy, healthy life for our canine companions.



Like their human counterparts, dogs have been getting sicker and dying prematurely over the past few decades. Why? Scientists are beginning to understand that the chronic diseases afflicting humans—cancer, obesity, diabetes, organ degeneration, and autoimmune disorders—also beset canines. As a result, our beloved companions are vexed with preventable health problems throughout much of their lives and suffer shorter life spans. Because our pets can’t make health and lifestyle decisions for themselves, it’s up to pet parents to make smart, science-backed choices for lasting vitality and health. 

The Forever Dog gives us the practical, proven tools to protect our loyal four-legged companions. Rodney Habib and Karen Becker, DVM, globetrotted (pre-pandemic) to galvanize the best wisdom from top geneticists, microbiologists, and longevity researchers; they also interviewed people whose dogs have lived into their 20s and even 30s. The result is this unprecedented and comprehensive guide, filled with surprising information, invaluable advice, and inspiring stories about dogs and the people who love them.

The Forever Dog prescriptive plan focuses on diet and nutrition, movement, environmental exposures, and stress reduction, and can be tailored to the genetic predisposition of particular breeds or mixes. The authors discuss various types of food—including what the commercial manufacturers don’t want us to know—and offer recipes, easy solutions, and tips for making sure our dogs obtain the nutrients they need. Habib and Dr. Becker also explore how external factors we often don’t think about can greatly affect a dog’s overall health and wellbeing, from everyday insults to the body and its physiology, to the role our own lifestyles and our vets’ choices play. Indeed, the health equation works both ways and can travel “up the leash.”

Medical breakthroughs have expanded our choices for canine health—if you know what they are. This definitive dog-care guide empowers us with the knowledge we need to make wise choices, and to keep our dogs healthy and happy for years to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*My Life as an Indian: The Story of a Red Woman and a White Man in the Lodges of the Blackfeet *




  







A fascinating memoir of a white man who gained access to the private lives of the Blackfeet Indians.

First published in 1907, My Life as an Indian is the memoir of J. W. Schultz’s life as a young white man among the Piegan Blackfeet in the Montana Territory. Inspired by the journals of Lewis and Clark and George Catlin’s depictions of Indian life in his paintings, Schultz journeyed to the American West in search of adventure and became a trapper and trader. However he stumbled into a completely new and inspiring world when he met the Blackfoot tribe, and he soon settled into their lifestyle. During his time with the Blackfeet, Schultz married a Blackfoot woman named Natahki.

In this firsthand account of a life and culture that many were not privy to at the time, Schultz paints a stunning portrait of a people he admired, revered, and came to live among. He exposes elements of everyday life in the tribe’s encampments such as child rearing, food preparation, war parties, and the tanning of buffalo hides. He illuminates religious and burial ceremonies, and takes readers on the thrill of buffalo hunts and into the heart of battle against neighboring tribes.

Now prefaced with a new introduction, My Life as an Indian continues to hold unsurpassable insight that makes it still relevant today. It is a memorably honest and readable portrayal of one outsider’s view of Native Americans from a time when most still regarded these remarkable people as simple savages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*If a Pirate I Must Be: The True Story of Black Bart, "King of the Caribbean Pirates" *




  








The larger-than-life tale of Black Bart and his exploits during the Golden Age of Piracy: “A classic adventure story . . . fascinating.” —Sian Rees, author of The Floating Brothel

In a page-turning tale brimming with adventure, Richard Sanders tells of the remarkable exploits of Bartholomew Roberts (better known as Black Bart), the greatest of the Caribbean pirates. He drank tea instead of rum. He banned women and gambling on his ships. He never made his prisoners walk the plank, instead inviting them into his cabin for a friendly chat. And during the course of his extraordinary two-and-a-half-year career as a pirate captain, he captured four hundred prizes and brought trade in the eastern Caribbean to a standstill.

Born in a rural town, Roberts rose from third mate on a slave ship to pirate captain in a matter of months. Before long, his combination of audaciousness and cunning won him fame and fortune from the fisheries of Newfoundland to the slave ports of West Africa. Sanders brings to life a fascinating world of theater and ritual, where men (a third of whom were black) lived a close-knit, egalitarian life, democratically electing their officers and sharing their spoils. They were highly—if surreptitiously—popular with many merchants, with whom they struck incredibly lucrative deals. Yet with a fierce team of Royal Navy pirate hunters tracking his every move, Roberts’ heyday would prove a brief one, and with his capture, the Golden Age of pirates would pass into the lore and legend of books and movies. Based on historical records, journals, and letters from pirates under Roberts’ command, and on writings by Roberts himself, If a Pirate I Must Be... is the true story of the greatest pirate ever to sail the Caribbean.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Jungle: A Harrowing True Story of Survival in the Amazon *




  








An Israeli adventurer recounts “a powerful story of self-discovery, survival in the wild” (Los Angeles Times).

Four travelers meet in Bolivia and set off into the heart of the Amazon rainforest, but what begins as a dream adventure quickly deteriorates into a dangerous nightmare, and after weeks of wandering in the dense undergrowth, the four backpackers split up into two groups. But when a terrible rafting accident separates him from his partner, Yossi is forced to survive for weeks alone against one of the wildest backdrops on the planet. Stranded without a knife, map, or survival training, he must improvise shelter and forage for wild fruit to survive. As his feet begin to rot during raging storms, as he loses all sense of direction, and as he begins to lose all hope, he wonders whether he will make it out of the jungle alive.

The basis of the motion picture starring Daniel Radcliffe, Jungle is the story of friendship and the teachings of nature, and a terrifying true account that you won’t be able to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cursing up a Storm (The Witches Murder Club Book 1) *




  








Welcome to Golden Hope, where the whole town will cast you under its spell…

Weather witch Storm Bancroft has never been afraid of ruffling a few feathers, even if it means occasionally being pecked at. So, the local mayor trying to kill her after she exposes him as an embezzler in the local paper? All in a day's work. But when the mayor in question is found stabbed to death the next morning, Storm quickly realizes she's suspect number one, and that's a problem.

Knowing she has to do some investigating before she ends up doing hard time instead, Storm rounds up a rag-tag group of other local witches who all have something to gain from the murder being solved, and voila—the Witches Murder Club is born.

With the help of her new friends, and her snarky cat familiar, Storm sets about clearing her name. But Storm has her own secrets, and as she delves deeper into the investigation, she also finds herself digging into her own past. Is this a blizzard Storm is going to be able to weather, or is she about to get snowed in?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder Most Sweet (A Bookish Baker Mystery Book 1) *




  








In this series debut for fans of Jenn McKinlay, baker Teddie St. John spends her time away from the oven writing murder mysteries. But is she herself a murderer?

Everyone in Lake Potawatomi, Wisconsin, knows Teddie St. John. Tall, curly-haired Teddie is a superb baker, a bohemian bon vivant, and a mystery writer. Teddie is walking her American Eskimo dog, Gracie, when her four-legged friend finds Teddie's missing silk scarf. Only problem: the scarf is tied tightly around the neck of a beautiful blond woman, the fiancée of a touring British author.

Before you can say "Wisconsin kringle," Teddie becomes a murder suspect. Everyone in town knows all too well that the distinctive scarf was hers. But there are more layers to this case than there would have been on poor Kristi's wedding cake. Tavish Bentley should be bereaved after his sweetheart's strangling. Instead, the dashing Brit takes a shine to Teddie's witty wisecracks and to-die-for cookies, and soon he's mooning over her instead of mourning his bride. That is, when he's not dodging the attentions of Annabelle, an obsessive fan who's taken to stalking him.

And when a second murder shocks the community, the plot thickens to the consistency of fondant as Teddie stands accused of not one, but two, murders. With the help of her friends Sharon and Char, can Teddie clear her name and deliver a killer's just desserts?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Secrets of the Gold *




  








A young girl running from an abusive foster home kidnaps an older biker with a mystery for a past he has no memory of.

Leaving the mining town in Colorado and crossing state lines, anything can happen.

What neither is looking for or expecting is friendship.

But in the cold of the desert night, life lessons can go both ways—even if they are not about a million dollars in gold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deadly Connections (Detective Sarah Spillman Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








For Denver Homicide detective Sarah Spillman, a secret from her past haunts each new investigation and could derail her hard-earned career.
A missing boy’s body is found in a dumpster in a seemingly idyllic Denver neighborhood, and the list of suspects includes the boy’s mother and father. Sarah barely begins her investigation when a man who lived nearby is also discovered dead, an apparent suicide.

Sarah continues to dig deeper, looking for a link between the two deaths, only to find the lies are piling up.

Everyone has secrets they don’t want exposed, and she must unravel the deadly connections between her suspects to find a killer.

NOTE TO READERS:
While the books in the series may include dark and potentially disturbing crimes, the reads are clean. There is no explicit language or descriptions of the violent acts. And all bedroom scenes fade to black.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Everything She Ever Wanted *




  








Ann Rule captures the fascinating story of a spoiled Southern charmer with a hidden evil side. Unbeknownst to her family and friends, Pat Taylor was a sociopath, dedicated to getting what she wants in life…no matter the consequence. Everything She Ever Wanted chronicles Taylor’s manipulative and ruthless acts including arson, poison and murder, spanning over two decades and ending with three dead bodies.

Everything She Ever Wanted was made into a TV Mini-series for Lifetime in 2009, starring Gina Gershon and Victor Garber.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bundy Secrets: Hidden Files on America's Worst Serial Killer *




  








The author of The Bundy Murders shares unprecedented access to official case files in the investigations to apprehend the infamous serial killer.

In the 1970s, as Ted Bundy spread terror across the United States, law enforcement agencies from the Pacific Northwest to the Rocky Mountains to Florida attempted to put an end to his depraved killing spree. In The Bundy Secrets, true crime author and Bundy expert Kevin M. Sullivan provides a revealing chronicle of these police investigations through the original case files, shown to the reader just as they appeared to detectives themselves.

The third volume in Sullivan’s Bundy Trilogy, this book presents a “just the facts” chronology of formerly classified documents detailing the nationwide manhunt for America’s most infamous serial killer. It also includes contemporary interviews gathered by Sullivan from dozens of sources along Bundy’s trail of terror. The Bundy Secrets is an essential collection of primary source documents for true crime students of Ted Bundy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mortal Fear (Mississippi Book 1) *




  








A man with a secret life risks everything to clear his name in this “ingenious suspense thriller”(The New York Times Book Review) from the bestselling author of the Penn Cage series.

By day, Harper Cole trades commodities from his isolated home in the Mississippi Delta. By night he leads quite a different life, serving as a systems operator for an exclusive, annonymous erotic online service that caters to the rich and famous. But now a stranger has penetrated the network's state-of-the-art security, brutally murdering six celebrated female clients.

Falsely accused of these horrible crimes, Harper realizes there's only one way to lure the elusive madman offline and into the open. But as he enacts his daring plan, Harper will put everything and everyone he holds dear directly in the path of a brilliant, unstoppable killer...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cold Ridge *




  








From New York Times bestselling author Carla Neggers

When a murderous plan is put in motion, one woman will do whatever it takes to get the perfect shot.

Award-winning photographer Carine Winter accepts the job of photographing a historic Boston home knowing she's taking a risk—she could run into Tyler North, the pararescuer who all but left her at the altar a year ago. Then Carine finds a body in the house—and the prime suspect in the murder is Tyler North's best friend.

When Tyler hears about the murder, he rushes to see his friend Manny, expecting him to ask for help. Instead, Manny urges Tyler to protect Carine, to take her back to Cold Ridge and away from the temptation to meddle in a murder investigation.

Carine is at the center of a deadly game. And the only person she can trust is the person she vowed never to trust again: Tyler. But they're running out of time—because a killer has followed them to Cold Ridge…

Previously Published.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Dead Cold Series: Books 17-20 (A Dead Cold Box Set Book 5) *




  








BOOKS 17-20 IN THE USA TODAY BESTSELLING DEAD COLD SERIES

Books Included:


The Fall Moon (Book 17)
Blood In Babylon (Book 1
Death In Dexter (Book 19)
Mustang Sally (Book 20)
When Karl and Christen Redfern were brutally murdered in their apartment in the Bronx, a lot of things were never explained, like why he was stabbed only twice, with clinical precision, but she was stabbed twenty times in the heart, in a crazed frenzy; like what happened to their Chevy Impala, and why Christen’s sister, Ingrid, had never reported it missing. But the biggest mystery of all was perhaps where Karl and Christen’s daughter Amy had disappeared to, along with her boyfriend, Charlie, on the very night of her parents’ murder.

These were the questions Detective Carmen Dehan of the 43rd Precinct had been asking herself for the past six years. But when she persuaded her partner, Detective John Stone, to take this as their next cold case, he was anything but prepared for the passion with which she would then pursue that investigation – an investigation that would take them from the Bronx to Iowa, and then Arizona and the Mexican border, an investigation with layers of dark secrets that would ultimately bring them face to face with Sinaloa’s most ruthless Sicario, and test their relationship to the very limit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Charlatans *




  








The explosive new thriller from New York Times-bestselling author and master of the medical thriller Robin Cook.

Newly minted chief resident at Boston Memorial Hospital Noah Rothauser is swamped in his new position, from managing the surgical schedules to dealing with the fallouts from patient deaths. Known for its medical advances, the famed teaching hospital has fitted several ORs as “hybrid operating rooms of the future”—an improvement that seems positive until an anesthesia error during a routine procedure results in the death of an otherwise healthy man. Noah suspects Dr. William Mason, an egotistical, world-class surgeon, of an error during the operation and of tampering with the patient’s record afterward. But Mason is quick to blame anesthesiologist, Dr. Ava London.

When more anesthesia-related deaths start to occur, Noah is forced to question all of the residents on his staff, including Ava, and he quickly realizes there’s more to her than what he sees. A social-media junkie, Ava has created multiple alternate personas for herself on the Internet. With his own job and credibility now in jeopardy, Noah must decide which doctor is at fault and who he can believe—before any more lives are lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Raven One *




  








THE UNFORGETTABLE KINDLE TOP-30 NOVEL OF MODERN AIRCRAFT CARRIER COMBAT

"The very best in this genre I have ever read." -- AMAZON VINE VOICE

Raven One immerses the reader into the lives of the Raven squadron and protagonist Lieutenant Commander Jim Wilson aboard the fictional nuclear powered aircraft carrier USS Valley Forge on deployment to the Persian Gulf. The reader joins Wilson in the cockpit of a carrier-based F/A-18 Hornet…and in the ready rooms and bunkrooms of men and women who struggle with their fears and uncertainty in this new way of war - amid leadership challenges that test them further.

A "routine" Middle-East deployment takes a sudden and unexpected turn when Washington orders Valley Forge to respond to a crisis no one saw coming. The world watches – and holds its breath.

Kevin Miller’s unforgettable first novel is filled with flying action and adventure – and also examines the actions of imperfect humans as they follow their own agendas in a disciplined world of unrelenting pressure and danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Born of War (A Will Parker Thriller Book 3) *




  








An act of terror hits American soil and high-tech mayhem rocks the globe in this explosive thriller by an acclaimed author and military veteran.

The first target is a church in Mobile, Alabama. The bomb is a savage act of domestic terror that will earn the respect of jihadists across the world. Especially the deranged leader of Al Shabab. The bombing has also drawn the attention of the FBI, CIA, NSA—and special operative William Parker. Recovering from a tragic loss, Parker is not ready to return to active duty. But when he learns that the terrorists possess anti-ship missiles—he must destroy the enemy . . . or deal with the terrifying consequences.

Time is running out. Missiles are ready to launch. And the free world is just one madman away from total destruction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Misled: A Pulse-Pounding International Thriller (A Will Parker Thriller Book 4) *




  








“A stunner—It reminds me of Tom Clancy at his finest.”
—James Rollins, New York Times bestselling author on Retribution

The greatest thriller authors alive have praised Anderson Harp’s books as riveting, authentic thrillers. Now read for yourself: a prescient novel of interference with American lives as Russia targets the CDC…

Marine recon veteran and small-town prosecutor Will Parker became a bush pilot for two reasons: a love of flying, and Dr. Karen Stewart. Years ago in Somalia, Will saved the dedicated CDC researcher’s life. Now he may have to do it again, under even more challenging conditions.

Two Marines have died under suspicious circumstances, and Will is the only person who can get to the truth. Even if it means an off-the-books mission that will take him thousands of miles away to remote Russia. Both of the dead had in common a fellow student at the Maryland Cyber Security Center. He’s missing, but his trail leads Will to a small village outside Moscow known for worldwide hacking—and ultimately to an American financial institution with a shady multi-trillion-dollar secret to which the Marines and their classmate held the key. That key compelled certain executives to unleash killers to ensure its concealment . . .

Because of her importance to Will, Dr. Karen Stewart is once again a target. The enemy knows if they get to her, they get to him. Now, with her research taking her into the far-flung Yukon, Parker’s arctic-combat training and skills as a bush pilot will be his only hope of saving her, not to mention himself . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Killing Mercury (A Will Parker Thriller Book 5) *




  








CODE RED

Decorated Marine and small-town Georgia D.A. Will Parker has nothing to do with the outgoing U.S. President or his administration, including the secret service. And that's the way he wants to keep it. But Will's about to get in deep, whether he likes it or not.

With two terms behind him, President Prisock Jordan is leaving the White House. And his daughter, Elizabeth, a student at Harvard, couldn't be happier. She's even planned a ski trip in hopes of ditching her secret-service detail, which calls her by a code name: Mercury. But a terrorist has different ideas. Injured in the president's last drone strike on the outskirts of a Yemen city, Hamza Bin Laden is on Mercury's trail--with the help of social media and a Russian hacker.

When a Marine major and confidante of Elizabeth's learns that Hamza may be in the U.S., he fears for her life. With Elizabeth suddenly incommunicado, he requisitions an F-35 and flies to Georgia to beg for help--discreet help--from a reluctant Will Parker. But with a shocking turn of events, the threat level quickly skyrockets, forcing Will to deal with a secret service who won't listen to him. For only Will has the clues to Mercury's true location. And when a terrorist cell murders a group of college students in a remote cabin, it's up to Will and one bright and brave survivor to make their way across treacherous, foreign terrain to get to Mercury--before Hamza does . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*November 400CP Is Missing (A Will Parker Thriller Book 6) *




  








SLIPPERY SLOPE

The PT Chevron Pacific Gulfstream banks towards the north after lifting off from the international airport at Kuala Lumpur. The oil-exploration team has reason to celebrate: The new oil field outside of Minas will be the biggest reserve in the history of Indonesia. And the country desperately needs it. The team breaks open the fifty-year-old bottle of scotch they’ve been saving for just this moment. But in the next moment, the jet drops abruptly, like a rock, then turns sharply west on a path similar to that of a well-known commercial airliner from the recent past, descends through radar coverage . . . and disappears.

Decorated Marine colonel and small-town Georgia D.A. Will Parker has nothing to do with Chevron Pacific—until the wife of a former Marine buddy calls. She understands that her husband, who had been working for Chevron, is gone. But she wants answers, and the FBI and CIA are of little help. It’s a request Will can’t refuse.
Will’s contact on the ground is Retno Karims, a sharp, multilingual, former Miss Indonesia who speaks Bahasa Indonesian, Chinese, and Javanese. She also happens to be from Banda Aceh. Rumor has it that the terrorist group Laskar Mujahidin has reawakened and is operating somewhere in Banda Aceh on the northern point of Sumatra. No one doubts they’re involved in downing the oil-company jet. Then again, no one believes any proof will stick, even if authorities locate the wreckage. Parker believes otherwise . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Army of One: Introducing Joe Beck*




  








MEET JOE BECK - An outlaw private eye on a vengeful quest for justice.


Joe Beck is a private eye, but not the typical type. He's unlicensed. His office is his cell phone. The gun he carries is unregistered, and his methods are outside of the law. He's not a man to mess with - a brutal ex-cop who roams the United States righting wrongs, reaping riches and serving up his own hard brand of vigilante justice to those who deserve it most.

In Army of One, Joe Beck is in McAllen, Texas, - a city not too far from the US-Mexico border - for the funeral of an old friend who, he heard, took his own life. While in town, he bumps into a beautiful escort named Sapphire, who mistakes him for somebody else. They make plans to spend the night together, holed up in a cheap nearby motel.

But things don't go as planned.

They’re soon abducted at gun point and bundled into the back of a black SUV by a sinister group of men they've never seen before.

Under orders of a man known only as 'the chairman,' the men drive them out to a desolate stretch of land in the dark Texan desert where a hand-dug grave, a gut-wrenching discovery, and a harrowing demise awaits.

What do the men want? Why did they abduct them? What horrors will come to light in the dark of the Texan night? And how will Joe Beck react?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Deadly Contact: Keep Your Enemies Close (The June Kato Intrigue Series Book 4) *




  








She never planned on so much trouble. She got it anyway.

Mysterious infections start without explanation in brain surgery patients in a prominent Los Angeles medical center. When deaths plague the Intensive Care Unit, the media grabs the story, the public loses faith, and the hospital is threatened with being closed.


Called in to consult is Dr. June Kato. With enough trouble of her own, and only wanting to take a breather from her busy surgical practice, June agrees to look into the cause of deaths. Scraping the surface of the infections, she discovers there is more to the mini-plague than poor surgical technique. Someone is pulling strings behind the scenes, and those strings lead to murderous intent. When June finally puts her finger on the pulse of so much trouble, she closes in.

But it's what happens next that shocks her the most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Orchids and Ice: Murder in Paradise (The June Kato Intrigue Series Book 5) *




  








Join Dr. June Kato as she investigates odd mysteries while on vacation in Hawaii.

It doesn't stop at odd. Barely in her rental car headed to tropical bliss high in the rainforest, she runs afoul of the police. Then when benign threats turn to gruesome murder, June does what she believes is right by going to the police to give a witness statement. But her evidence doesn't match what the police have found. It isn't long before a mystery she wants nothing to do with leads her into a race for her life!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Broken Protocol: Conspiracy in the White House (The June Kato Intrigue Series Book 6) *




  








When America's next president is abducted while out of the country, the nation worries. But when he is returned, the real trouble is just beginning!

When his doctors check over the President-elect, they discover surgery has been performed. With a few more exams, they find something about President-elect Jack Melendez that the nation shouldn't know. Working the problem as quickly as they can, the Secret Service, the military, and politicians far and wide join forces with the one person who can save the day: Dr. June Kato.

Join her on this explosive adventure!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How Space Works: The Facts Visually Explained (How Things Work) *




  








The clearest, most visual e-guide to space and the Universe for complete beginners to astronomy.

Have you ever asked yourself how big the Universe is, how far it is to the nearest star, or what came before the Big Bang? Then this is the ebook for you. How Space Works shows you the different types of object in the Universe (so you'll know your pulsars from your quasars) and introduces you to some of the strangest and most wonderful things known to science, including dark matter particles and ancient white dwarf stars that are almost as old as the Universe itself.

The ebook starts with an explanation of our view of the Universe from Earth, then takes a tour of the Solar System, the stars and galaxies, and the furthest reaches of space. The last chapter looks at the technology we use to explore the Universe, from the International Space Station to Mars rovers and the new and revolutionary reusable rockets.

Illustrated with bold graphics and step-by-step artworks - and peppered with bite-sized factoids and question-and- answer features - this is the perfect introduction to astronomy and space exploration.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Empire of Shadows: The Epic Story of Yellowstone *




  








"George Black rediscovers the history and lore of one of the planet's most magnificent landscapes. Read Empire of Shadows, and you'll never think of our first—in many ways our greatest—national
park in the same way again."
—Hampton Sides, author of Blood and Thunder

Empire of Shadows is the epic story of the conquest of Yellowstone, a landscape uninhabited, inaccessible and shrouded in myth in the aftermath of the Civil War. In a radical reinterpretation of the nineteenth century West, George Black casts Yellowstone's creation as the culmination of three interwoven strands of history - the passion for exploration, the violence of the Indian Wars and the "civilizing" of the frontier - and charts its course through the lives of those who sought to lay bare its mysteries: Lt. Gustavus Cheyney Doane, a gifted but tormented cavalryman known as "the man who invented Wonderland"; the ambitious former vigilante leader Nathaniel Langford; scientist Ferdinand Hayden, who brought photographer William Henry Jackson and painter Thomas Moran to Yellowstone; and Gen. Phil Sheridan, Civil War hero and architect of the Indian Wars, who finally succeeded in having the new National Park placed under the protection of the US Cavalry. George Black¹s Empire of Shadows is a groundbreaking historical account of the origins of America¹s majestic national landmark.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Israel: A History *




  








“The most comprehensive account of Israeli history yet published” (Efraim Karsh, The Sunday Telegraph).

Fleeing persecution in Europe, thousands of Jewish immigrants settled in Palestine after World War II. Renowned historian Martin Gilbert crafts a riveting account of Israel’s turbulent history, from the birth of the Zionist movement under Theodor Herzl to the unexpected declaration of its statehood in 1948, and through the many wars, conflicts, treaties, negotiations, and events that have shaped its past six decades—including the Six Day War, the Intifada, Suez, and the Yom Kippur War. Drawing on a wealth of first-hand source materials, eyewitness accounts, and his own personal and intimate knowledge of the country, Gilbert weaves a complex narrative that’s both gripping and informative, and probes both the ideals and realities of modern statehood.

“Martin Gilbert has left us in his debt, not only for a superlative history of Israel, but also for a restatement of the classic vision of Zion, in which a Middle East without guns is not a bedtime story but an imperative long overdue. This is the vision for which Yitzhak Rabin gave his life. This book is tribute to his memory.” —Jonathan Sacks, The Times (London)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Train in Winter: An Extraordinary Story of Women, Friendship, and Resistance in Occupied France (The Resistance Quartet Book 1) *




  







In January 1943, 230 women of the French Resistance were sent to the death camps by the Nazis who had invaded and occupied their country. This is their story, told in full for the first time—a searing and unforgettable chronicle of terror, courage, defiance, survival, and the power of friendship. Caroline Moorehead, a distinguished biographer, human rights journalist, and the author of Dancing to the Precipice and Human Cargo, brings to life an extraordinary story that readers of Mitchell Zuckoff’s Lost in Shangri-La, Erik Larson’s In the Garden of Beasts, and Laura Hillenbrand’s Unbroken will find an essential addition to our retelling of the history of World War II—a riveting, rediscovered story of courageous women who sacrificed everything to combat the march of evil across the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A House in the Mountains: The Women Who Liberated Italy from Fascism (The Resistance Quartet Book 4) *




  








The acclaimed author of A Train in Winter returns with the "moving finale" (The Economist) of her Resistance Quartet—the powerful and inspiring true story of the women of the partisan resistance who fought against Italy’s fascist regime during World War II.

In the late summer of 1943, when Italy broke with the Germans and joined the Allies after suffering catastrophic military losses, an Italian Resistance was born. Four young Piedmontese women—Ada, Frida, Silvia and Bianca—living secretly in the mountains surrounding Turin, risked their lives to overthrow Italy’s authoritarian government. They were among the thousands of Italians who joined the Partisan effort to help the Allies liberate their country from the German invaders and their Fascist collaborators. What made this partisan war all the more extraordinary was the number of women—like this brave quartet—who swelled its ranks.

The bloody civil war that ensued pitted neighbor against neighbor, and revealed the best and worst in Italian society. The courage shown by the partisans was exemplary, and eventually bound them together into a coherent fighting force. But the death rattle of Mussolini’s two decades of Fascist rule—with its corruption, greed, and anti-Semitism—was unrelentingly violent and brutal.

Drawing on a rich cache of previously untranslated sources, prize-winning historian Caroline Moorehead illuminates the experiences of Ada, Frida, Silvia, and Bianca to tell the little-known story of the women of the Italian partisan movement fighting for freedom against fascism in all its forms, while Europe collapsed in smoldering ruins around them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Baker Bandits: Korea's Band of Brothers *




  








An anthology of first-hand accounts of the Baker Bandits, U.S. Marines on the front line of battle during the Korean War.

B-1-5 was a unique company in the Korean War. The Baker Bandits fought at Inchon, Naktong, Chosin Reservoir, Guerrilla Hunts and the many numbered hills. They inspired one B Company Commander, Gen. Charlie Cooper, to the extent that when he became Commanding General of the Marines First Division in 1977, his time with B-1-5 inspired his “Band Of Brothers Leadership Principles” used widely in the Corps for many years.

Emmett Shelton was a nineteen-year-old Marine Reservist in 1950. He was called to duty after graduating Austin High School and, within six months, he was a rifleman in Korea. The Korean winter of 1950 was brutal, and Emmett was evacuated shortly after Chosin due to frostbite. After the war, Emmett got on with life, then in the 1980s he attended a Chosin Few Reunion. He was overwhelmed by a need to reconnect with his old Company, his Baker Bandits.

Emmett tracked down B Company members one-by-one and started a newsletter, The Guidon, to share stories and reconnect. For twenty years Emmett published The Guidon, monthly. The contributing readership grew to a high of 300, including a number of young B Company Marines fighting in Afghanistan. The Baker Bandits brings together firsthand accounts from The Guidon, written by the men of B-1-5 about their time in Korea: their battles, their fallen commanders, death in the foxhole, lost platoons, injuries, and what happened to them after the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/05/22.


Currently $2.

*By Honor Bound: Two Navy SEALs, the Medal of Honor, and a Story of Extraordinary Courage *




  








By Honor Bound is the powerful and moving story of two Medal of Honor recipients, written by New York Times bestselling author Dick Couch.

“Delivers cracking-good minute-by-minute descriptions of two SEAL missions rich in suspense, with technically accurate fireworks and undeniable heroism.” —HistoryNet

In April of 1972, near the end of the Vietnam War, SEAL Lieutenant Tom Norris performed an unprecedented ground rescue of two American airmen who were shot down behind enemy lines in North Vietnam, a feat for which he would be awarded the Medal of Honor. Just six months later, Norris was sent on a dangerous special reconnaissance mission that would take his team deep into enemy territory. In the running gun battle that ensued, Lieutenant Norris was severely wounded; a bullet entered his left eye and exited the left side of his head. SEAL Petty Officer Mike Thornton, under heavy fire, fought his way back onto a North Vietnamese beach to rescue his officer—an act of heroism that earned him the Medal of Honor as well.

This is the true story of two living American legends who entered military service and the Navy SEAL teams for vastly different reasons—and were thrown together for a single combat mission that would define their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/06/22.

Currently $1.

*From Beyond *




  








Are we alone? It was only a matter of time before the truth was revealed....

Commander David Bryce is scheduled to lead a routine re-supply run for the Orbital Development Group (ORB) to the fledgling colony on Mars. Without warning, he’s taken away by government agents and told the mission parameters have changed.

They’ve discovered something. And it’s drifting closer to Earth.

Atlas Donovan tirelessly hunts for an artifact, and tracks it to Lake Como, Italy. After the recent news from ORB, Atlas is more drawn to the trail than ever. He continues his search, determined to uncover the significance of the strange markings, and more importantly, where the artifacts really came from.

As both Atlas and David draw near to their objectives, they realize a secret organization is working against them; a clandestine force with so much influence, they seem impossible to oppose.

Are we alone?

No, and they’ve been here before...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wizard's First Rule *




  








The “wonderfully creative, seamless, and stirring” debut novel in the Sword of Truth epic fantasy series by the #1 New York Times bestselling author (Kirkus).

Terry Goodkind’s debut novel, Wizard’s First Rule, was a phenomenon from the moment it was first published by Tor Books in 1994. In it, readers are drawn into the magical New World, where ordinary Westland forest guide Richard Cypher accepts his extraordinary destiny. As a Seeker of Truth, Richard is the only one who can stop the tyrannical wizard Darken Rahl from seizing the all-powerful Boxes of Orden.

When the beautiful and mysterious Kahlan Amnell appears in Richard's forest seeking help, his humble world is turned on its head. After proving that he can wield the Sword of Truth, Richard knows that a confrontation with Darken Rahl looms. But Kahlan beseeches him to reach beyond his sword and invoke his inner nobility in order to face the dangerous challenges ahead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Redwood Asylum: A Paranormal Horror *




  








From the USA Today Bestseller L.A. Detwiler comes a new eerie horror filled with secrets, ghosts, and murder.

The dead do talk ... if you’re brave enough to hear their sinister secrets.

In a thick forest sits a forgotten stone building, The Redwood Asylum. Once inside, the criminally insane, the darkly disturbed, and the eternally confused residents learn one thing very quickly: they are at the mercy of ruthless evil in many forms.

At twenty-six, Jessica Rosen starts a new job at Redwood in the hopes of forgetting an insidious past. She quickly realizes, however, that Redwood harbors malevolent secrets and beings in every chilly corner. On her second day adjusting to her job, the unstable man in 5B quickly latches onto Jessica in an unsettling way. When his rantings and warnings start to make sense, though, Jessica will be taken on a ride of secrets, murder, and dangerous beings. As she begins to uncover the horrifying truths behind the man’s past , the terrors of Redwood Asylum will follow her home and make her question her own sanity.

Can Jessica solve the secrets of the man in 5B in time to save herself, or will the terrors trap her in Redwood’s evil clutches forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Sea Glass Cottage: A Novel *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author RaeAnne Thayne comes a brand-new novel for fans of Debbie Macomber and Susan Wiggs. RaeAnne Thayne tells the story of an emotional homecoming that brings hope and healing to three generations of women.

The life Olivia Harper always dreamed of isn’t so dreamy these days. The 16-hour work days are unfulfilling and so are things with her on-again, off-again boyfriend. But when she hears that her estranged mother, Juliet, has been seriously injured, Liv has no choice but to pack up her life and head home to beautiful Cape Sanctuary on the Northern California coast.

It’s just for a few months—that’s what Liv keeps telling herself. But the closer she gets to Cape Sanctuary, the painful memories start flooding back: Natalie, her vibrant, passionate older sister who downward-spiraled into addiction. The fights with her mother who enabled her sister at every turn. The overdose that took Natalie, leaving her now-teenaged daughter, Caitlin, an orphan.

As Liv tries to balance her own needs with those of her injured mother and an obstinate, resentful fifteen-year-old, it becomes clear that all three Harper women have been keeping heartbreaking secrets from one another. And as those secrets are revealed, Liv, Juliet, and Caitlin will see that it’s never too late—or too early—to heal family wounds and find forgiveness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Underground Railroad (Pulitzer Prize Winner) (National Book Award Winner) (Oprah's Book Club): A Novel*




  








Winner of the Pulitzer Prize and the National Book Award, this #1 New York Times bestseller chronicles a young slave's adventures as she makes a desperate bid for freedom in the antebellum South. The basis for the acclaimed original Amazon Prime Video series directed by Barry Jenkins.

Cora is a slave on a cotton plantation in Georgia. An outcast even among her fellow Africans, she is on the cusp of womanhood—where greater pain awaits. And so when Caesar, a slave who has recently arrived from Virginia, urges her to join him on the Underground Railroad, she seizes the opportunity and escapes with him.

In Colson Whitehead's ingenious conception, the Underground Railroad is no mere metaphor: engineers and conductors operate a secret network of actual tracks and tunnels beneath the Southern soil. Cora embarks on a harrowing flight from one state to the next, encountering, like Gulliver, strange yet familiar iterations of her own world at each stop.

As Whitehead brilliantly re-creates the terrors of the antebellum era, he weaves in the saga of our nation, from the brutal abduction of Africans to the unfulfilled promises of the present day. The Underground Railroad is both the gripping tale of one woman's will to escape the horrors of bondage—and a powerful meditation on the history we all share.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How Democracies Die *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “Comprehensive, enlightening, and terrifyingly timely.”—The New York Times Book Review (Editors' Choice)

WINNER OF THE GOLDSMITH BOOK PRIZE • SHORTLISTED FOR THE LIONEL GELBER PRIZE • NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The Washington Post • Time • Foreign Affairs • WBUR • Paste

Donald Trump’s presidency has raised a question that many of us never thought we’d be asking: Is our democracy in danger? Harvard professors Steven Levitsky and Daniel Ziblatt have spent more than twenty years studying the breakdown of democracies in Europe and Latin America, and they believe the answer is yes. Democracy no longer ends with a bang—in a revolution or military coup—but with a whimper: the slow, steady weakening of critical institutions, such as the judiciary and the press, and the gradual erosion of long-standing political norms. The good news is that there are several exit ramps on the road to authoritarianism. The bad news is that, by electing Trump, we have already passed the first one.

Drawing on decades of research and a wide range of historical and global examples, from 1930s Europe to contemporary Hungary, Turkey, and Venezuela, to the American South during Jim Crow, Levitsky and Ziblatt show how democracies die—and how ours can be saved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Winds of Skilak: A Tale of True Grit, True Love and Survival in the Alaskan Wilderness *




  






FIRST PLACE - JOURNEY AWARDS for Narrative Non-Fiction Chanticleer Book Reviews 2015 

WINNER - NEXT GENERATION INDIE BOOK AWARD memoir 2014 

HONORABLE MENTION - FOREWORD REVIEW'S BOOK of the year 2014 

FINALIST - USA BEST BOOK AWARD Autobiography/Memoir category 2014 

Leaving behind friends, family, and life as they know it, the Wards embark on a journey into the Alaskan wilderness that will change them forever. Winds of Skilak traces a young couple’s adventurous move from the suburbs of Ohio to a remote island on ill-tempered Skilak Lake. As Sam and Bonnie adapt to a life without running water, electricity and telephones, the unforgiving, desolate environment tests their courage early on. Facing sub-freezing temperatures, unfriendly bears, and cabin fever, the Wards find strength in new friends, each other, and the awe-inspiring beauty of “the last frontier.” Just when they finally settle in, a freak accident proves to be the ultimate test of their resolve. Will they be able to survive in this isolated wilderness filled with unseen dangers? Author Bonnie Ward chronicles an exciting and thought-provoking tale of one couple’s faith in God and dedication to each other through all of Alaska’s curveballs. Winds of Skilak is a true tale of absorbing force, sure to bring out your own sense of adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in the Queen's Wardrobe (The Mistress Jaffrey Mysteries Book 1)*




  








A female spymaster in Tudor England faces mortal danger in a mystery “recommended . . . for readers of Fiona Buckley, Karen Harper, and Amanda Carmack” (Library Journal).

London, 1582: Mistress Rosamond Jaffrey, a talented and well-educated woman of independent means, is recruited by Queen Elizabeth I’s spymaster, Sir Francis Walsingham, to be lady-in-waiting to Lady Mary, a cousin of the queen. With her talent in languages and knowledge of ciphers and codes, she will be integral to the spymaster as an intelligence gatherer, being able to get close to Lady Mary just at the time when she is being courted by Russia’s Ivan the Terrible.

But there are some nobles at court who will do anything they can to thwart such an alliance, and Rosamond soon realizes the extent of the danger, when a prominent official is murdered and then an attempt is made on both her and Lady Mary’s lives. In her quest to protect her ward—and her estranged husband—Rosamond must put herself in mortal peril . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in a Teacup (Tea by the Sea Mysteries Book 2) *




  








In national bestselling author Vicki Delany’s delightful Tea by the Sea mystery series, Lily Roberts—Cape Cod tearoom proprietress and part-time sleuth—stirs up trouble when she unwittingly serves one of her grandmother’s B&B guests a deadly cup of tea . . .

Lily has her work cut out for her when a visit from her grandmother Rose’s dear friend, Sandra McHenry, turns into an unexpected—and unpleasant—McHenry family reunion. The squabbling boils over and soon Tea by the Sea’s serene afternoon service resembles the proverbial tempest in a teapot. Somehow, Lily and her tearoom survive the storm, and Sandra’s bickering brethren finally retreat to Rose’s B & B. But later that evening, a member of their party—harmless Ed French—dies from an apparent poisoning and suddenly Tea by the Sea is both scene and suspect in a murder investigation!

Mercifully, none of the other guests fall ill. They all ate the same food, but Ed insisted on bringing his own special blend of herbal teas. So it seems, amid the whining and dining, someone snuck up to one of Lily’s cherished teapots and fatally spiked Ed’s bespoke brew, but who? Was it Ed’s long-estranged sister-in-law? Did teenage troublemaker Tyler take a prank too far? Or perhaps the family’s feuds have been steeping for longer than anyone realizes? It’s up to Lily, Rose, and their friends to get to the bottom of the poisoned pot and bag the real culprit behind the kettle murder plot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pineapple Beach House: A Pineapple Port Mystery: Book Five (Pineapple Port Mysteries 5) *




  








Wall Street Journal and USA TODAY Best-Selling author Amy Vansant packs up the Pineapple Port crew and sends them north in book FIVE of the hilarious mystery series you won't believe!

When the Pineapple Port crew pack up a snake-bus and head to North Carolina for a vacation, the Outer Banks will never be the same...

The Pineapple Port crew takes a road trip to the Outer Banks, North Carolina, only to discover “body bits” in their vacation home. The nursing home next door is run by some suspicious characters and one of their residents is missing.

Hmm...

As the bits o' somebody pile up (and Mariska keeps neat and safe in a butter dish), amateur sleuth Charlotte Morgan and her friends must solve the murder before a storm blows them all back to Florida.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Magical Cool Cat Mysteries Volume 3 (Magical Cool Cats Mysteries) *




  








Praise for Magical Cool Cat Mysteries: “FUN! Step back into the days when you needed a password to get that drink, veterans had come home from the Great War, and the electric double decker trolley was the Bee's Knees of public transportation. Travel along with a well polished debutante, a rough hewn veteran pilot, and the deaf Persian cat, who is actually the brains of this detective agency, as the humans try to keep up! “

Volume 3 includes Cat Dance, 9 Lives to Live, MEWOW, and The Fur Will Fly.

Cat Dance In a speakeasy where any woman who says she's alone by choice has credibility, magical cool cat sleuths, Tatania and Zeus, and their human detectives, Grace and Jack, begin investigating a 1920s dance marathon that's turning deadly.

9 Lives to Live If you're a cat, you only live nine times. But if you live them right, nine lives is enough. A luxury shoe designers convention at the Hotel del Coronado collides with an orphan train story when the cool cat sleuths and human detectives search for a wealthy man's missing wife.

MEWOW "He has money. I like money. The whole universe came into balance when we met," a model said at a fashion show where the honored designer dies and the cool cat sleuths solve the murder without missing a nap.

The Fur Will Fly One of 1920s detective Grace's best friends from Finishing School just got married and one just got buried. When Grace's newly married best friend arrives on a private train with her husband convulsing, the cool cat sleuths pounce on the case. The Magical Cool Cats Mystery Series can be read any order. If you'd like to know the chronological order of the series, here it is for you:


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Family Business: A Chilling Tale of Greed as One Family Commits Unspeakable Crimes Against the Dead *




  








They were the owners of funeral home—and organ harvesters. An unsettling look at the Sconce family from the acclaimed true crime author of Deadly Lessons.

For sixty years, families in Southern California trusted the Sconce-owned Lamb Funeral Home with their loved ones’ remains. That trust was betrayed in an extraordinary, horrifying fashion, as it was discovered that the family, seeing an opportunity, had been stealing gold fillings and harvesting the organs of the newly deceased, hiding the evidence by burning the bodies in their crematorium.

When the shocking acts came to light, a trial brought every gruesome detail to the forefront, and Ken Englade has—with even-handed, clear-eyed reporting—chronicled every chilling detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Cactus Plot: Murder in the High Desert *




  







“What have I gotten myself into!” Botanist Millie Whitehall leaves her New Jersey home to take a job in New Mexico. She plans to spend a peaceful summer surveying rare plants. Instead she becomes entangled in two heartless murders. Millie befriends one too many characters that she encounters during her work in the back country. Will it be the friendly oil and gas hand, out-spoken environmentalist, laid-back cowboy, charming foreign tourist, or handsome young Navajo biologist that ends up threatening her life? Cozy mystery lovers will enjoy adventuring along with Millie as she draws on her knowledge of ecology to save an endangered cactus, before she—and the cactus—face extinction at the hands of the murderer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Marsh King's Daughter *




  








THE INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER

“Brilliant....About as good as a thriller can be.”—The New York Times Book Review

“[A] nail-biter perfect for Room fans.”—Cosmopolitan

“Sensationally good psychological suspense.”—Lee Child

Praised by Karin Slaughter and Megan Abbott, The Marsh King’s Daughter is the mesmerizing tale of a woman who must risk everything to hunt down the dangerous man who shaped her past and threatens to steal her future: her father.

Helena Pelletier has a loving husband, two beautiful daughters, and a business that fills her days. But she also has a secret: she is the product of an abduction. Her mother was kidnapped as a teenager by her father and kept in a remote cabin in the marshlands of Michigan’s Upper Peninsula. Helena, born two years after the abduction, loved her home in nature, and despite her father’s sometimes brutal behavior, she loved him, too...until she learned precisely how savage he could be.

More than twenty years later, she has buried her past so soundly that even her husband doesn’t know the truth. But now her father has killed two guards, escaped from prison, and disappeared into the marsh. The police begin a manhunt, but Helena knows they don’t stand a chance. Knows that only one person has the skills to find the survivalist the world calls the Marsh King—because only one person was ever trained by him: his daughter.

A Michigan Notable Book!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Transcription: A Novel *




  








A dramatic story of WWII espionage, betrayal, and loyalty, by the #1 bestselling author of Life After Life

In 1940, eighteen-year old Juliet Armstrong is reluctantly recruited into the world of espionage. Sent to an obscure department of MI5 tasked with monitoring the comings and goings of British Fascist sympathizers, she discovers the work to be by turns both tedious and terrifying. But after the war has ended, she presumes the events of those years have been relegated to the past forever.

Ten years later, now a radio producer at the BBC, Juliet is unexpectedly confronted by figures from her past. A different war is being fought now, on a different battleground, but Juliet finds herself once more under threat. A bill of reckoning is due, and she finally begins to realize that there is no action without consequence.

Transcription is a work of rare depth and texture, a bravura modern novel of extraordinary power, wit, and empathy. It is a triumphant work of fiction from one of the best writers of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hold My Hand: The most gripping, dark and twisty crime thriller book of the year *




  








*How long do you hunt for the missing?*

A horrible vanishing act…

When a young Josie Masters sees a boy wearing a red football shirt, Dylan Jones, being taken by a clown at a carnival, she tries to alert the crowds. But it’s too late. Dylan has disappeared…

Thirty years later, Josie is working as a police officer in Bath. The remains of the body of a child have been found – complete with tatters of a torn red football shirt. Is it the boy she saw vanish in the clutches of the clown? Or is it someone else altogether?

And then another child disappears…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*My Sister Rosa *




  








"Beats The Silence of the Lambs for suspense—it's the kind of book that had me literally gasping aloud as it rattled to its incredible conclusion."
—Cory Doctorow, New York Times bestselling author of Homeland

What if the most terrifying person you know is your ten-year-old sister?

Seventeen-year-old Aussie Che Taylor loves his younger sister, Rosa. But he’s also certain that she’s a psychopath—clinically, threateningly, dangerously. Recently Rosa has been making trouble, hurting things. Che is the only one who knows; he’s the only one his sister trusts. Rosa is smart, talented, pretty, and very good at hiding what she is and the manipulation she’s capable of.

Their parents, whose business takes the family from place to place, brush off the warning signs as Rosa’s “acting out.” Now that they have moved again—from Bangkok to New York City—their new hometown provides far too many opportunities for Rosa to play her increasingly complex and disturbing games. Che’s always been Rosa’s rock, protecting her from the world. Now, the world might need protection from her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Lion's Game (John Corey Book 2)*




  







Detective John Corey, last seen in Plum Island, now faces his toughest assignment yet: the pursuit and capture of the world's most dangerous terrorist -- a young Arab known as "The Lion" who has baffled a federal task force and shows no sign of stopping in his quest for revenge against the American pilots who bombed Libya and killed his family. Filled with unrelenting suspense and surprising plot twists at every terrifying turn, The Lion's Game is a heartstopping race against time and one of Nelson DeMille's most riveting thrillers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Night Fall (John Corey Book 3) *




  








New York Times bestselling author Nelson DeMille does it again with Elite Anti-terrorist Task Force Agents John Corey and Kate Mayfield discovering corruption deep in the FBI and they set out to find the truth. 

On a Long Island beach at dusk, Bob Mitchell and JanetWhitney conduct their illicit love affair in front of a video camera, set to record each steamy moment. Suddenly a terrible explosion lights up the sky. Grabbing the camera, the couple flees as approaching police cars speed toward the scene. Five years later, the crash of Flight 800 has been attributed to a mechanical mal-function.

But for John Corey and Kate Mayfield, both members of the Elite Anti-terrorist Task Force, the case is not closed. Suspecting a cover-up at the highest levels and disobeying orders, they set out to find the one piece of evidence that will prove the truth about what really happened to Flight 800-the videotape that shows a couple making love on the beach and the last moments of the doomed airliner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Skystorm (Ryan Decker Book 4) *




  








A Wall Street Journal bestselling series.

Unmasking a treasonous American conspiracy is a dangerous move in a heart-pounding thriller about greed, power, revenge, and murder.

After covert investigators Ryan Decker and Harlow Mackenzie demolished APEX, a billion-dollar criminal enterprise, a tenuous truce between the two factions suggested the battle was over. But not for Decker’s director, Senator Margaret Steele. She’s uncovered an even deadlier operation—code name Skystorm.

Skystorm violates every international arms-trafficking law imaginable. And for the senator, exposing the plot may be a gamble too far. APEX has caught wind of the investigation, and they’ve gone on the offensive. Steele’s warning to Decker and Harlow: we’re all in a no-holds-barred fight for our lives.

With APEX’s scorched-earth tactics now unmistakable, Decker and Harlow pull the trigger on their worst-case-scenario plan and move to turn the tables on their ruthless adversary. With a shadowy mercenary team, Decker and Harlow embark for a war—one that Skystorm’s influential DC backers have no intention of losing. To safeguard their treasonous secret, they aim to bury it, along with Decker and everyone he loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pirate Alley: A Jake Grafton Novel (Tommy Carmellini Book 5) *




  








Grafton and Carmellini are back and joined by the Navy SEALs to battle terrorists on the high seas in Pirate Alley, an action-packed tale by New York Times bestseller Stephen Coonts

A luxurious vacation cruise to the exotic locales of the Red Sea and the Gulf of Aden turns into a nightmare for passengers and crew when their ship is suddenly attacked and captured by a band of bloodthirsty Somali pirates. An initial rescue mission ends in failure; the decks are covered in blood. Unless they are paid a ransom of $200 million dollars within seven days, the pirates threaten to execute all their hostages. But information gleaned from a captured Al Qaeda operative indicates that there is a far more dangerous conspiracy afoot.

Once the ransom is paid, Islamic militants intend to swoop in and slaughter the passengers in an orgy of terror, hoping to provoke a massive American military response that will set the Muslim world aflame. Jake Grafton is assigned to negotiate with the brutal pirate chief while his right hand man, Tommy Carmellini, and a team of CIA and Navy SEAL operatives mount an undercover operation to save the hostages and keep the U.S. from being maneuvered into a murderous war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The First Total War: Napoleon's Europe and the Birth of Warfare as We Know It *







“A mesmerizing account that illuminates not just the Napoleonic wars but all of modern history . . . It reads like a novel” (Lynn Hunt, Eugen Weber Professor of modern European history, UCLA).

The twentieth century is usually seen as “the century of total war.” But as the historian David A. Bell argues in this landmark work, the phenomenon actually began much earlier, in the era of muskets, cannons, and sailing ships—in the age of Napoleon.

In a sweeping, evocative narrative, Bell takes us from campaigns of “extermination” in the blood-soaked fields of western France to savage street fighting in ruined Spanish cities to central European battlefields where tens of thousands died in a single day. Between 1792 and 1815, Europe plunged into an abyss of destruction.

It was during this time, Bell argues, that our modern attitudes toward war were born. Ever since, the dream of perpetual peace and the nightmare of total war have been bound tightly together in the Western world—right down to the present day, in which the hopes for an “end to history” after the cold war quickly gave way to renewed fears of full-scale slaughter.

With a historian’s keen insight and a journalist’s flair for detail, Bell exposes the surprising parallels between Napoleon’s day and our own—including the way that ambitious “wars of liberation,” such as the one in Iraq, can degenerate into a gruesome guerrilla conflict. The result is a book that is as timely and important as it is unforgettable.

“Thoughtful and original . . . Bell has mapped what is a virtually new field of inquiry: the culture of war.” —Steven L. Kaplan, Goldwin Smith Professor of European history, Cornell University


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Survival in the Shadows: Seven Jews Hidden in Hitler's Berlin *




  








National bestseller: This “harrowing” true story of two Jewish families who survived hiding in the heart of the Nazi capital “honors the human spirit” (Andrea Dworkin).

In January 1943, unable to flee Germany, the four members of the Arndt family went underground to avoid deportation to Auschwitz. Ellen Lewinsky and her mother, Charlotte, joined them; a year later, Bruno Gumpel arrived. Hiding in a small factory near Hitler’s bunker, without identification cards or food-ration stamps, they were dependent on German strangers for survival.

When Russian soldiers finally rescued the group in April 1945, the families were near death from starvation. But their will to live triumphed and two months later, four of the survivors—Erich Arndt and Ellen Lewinsky, and Ruth Arndt and Bruno Gumpel—reunited in a double wedding ceremony.

Survival in the Shadows chronicles the previously untold story of the largest group of German Jews to have survived hiding in Berlin through the final and most deadly years of the Holocaust.

Relayed to Barbara Lovenheim by three survivors from the group, the riveting story is a touching portrayal of the bravery of these seven Jews, and a heartfelt acknowledgment of the fortitude and humanity of the compassionate Germans who kept them alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/06/22.

Currently $3.

*Special Reconnaissance and Advanced Small Unit Patrolling: Tactics, Techniques and Procedures for Special Operations Forces *




  








Comprehensive guide on Special Forces Tactics, Techniques, and Procedures written by a special operations combat veteran.

This book will serve as a tactical “bible” tailored to the military Special Operations, intelligence and paramilitary/law-enforcement communities and other interested parties – with the intention of breaking the invent-and-forget/reinventing-the-wheel cycle with an aim to (1) increase the effectiveness and lethality of SpecOps personnel and units, while (2) saving the lives of SpecOps personnel engaged in high-risk operations.

Wolcoff describes numerous historical examples of special reconnaissance (SR) operations, with some emphasis on lessons-learned/Tactics, Techniques, and Procedures gained from the legendary Military Assistance Command Vietnam – Studies and Observations Group (MACV-SOG) SR operations conducted during the Vietnam-era, including operational accounts and analyses of specific missions. Few of these TTPs and lessons-learned have been archived or collated into a usable form for SpecOps personnel or units; this book is intended to preserve and embed this valuable and volatile compilation of tradecraft, that has been obtained at such cost in lives. Wolcoff covers the gamut of specialized SR topics ranging from operational planning and preparation, through execution, logistics and command and control – all in substantial trade-craft detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/07/22.

Currently $1.

*Hard Luck Hank: Fourth Quadrant*




  









The royal family of a powerful empire are visiting Belvaille for an upcoming diplomatic summit. But their plans are somewhat interrupted when the galaxy’s premier assassin shows up and eliminates every single aristocrat. All except for one child who had been hidden.

Hank is happy minding his own business. Of course, his business entails robbing, extorting, eating lots of food, and fighting. But compared with the rest of the criminals of his city, he’s practically a saint. However, Hank’s easy existence is interrupted by the chief of security who entrusts him with safeguarding the royal survivor.

Along with his unsavory friends, Hank struggles to keep the last child alive while avoiding the Navy, bounty hunters, organized crime, and the most successful assassin in history. If Hank fails, it will result in catastrophic economic collapse brought about by a vengeful empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Bob's Saucer Repair (Bob and Nikki Book 1) *




  








Bob thought he was doing fine on his own. Then the love of his life fell out of the sky. Can he get her back in the air with auto parts and a cutting torch? If he does, will she ever come back?

Nikki took a job before she saw the equipment. Can she keep her passengers alive on a strange planet?
Are the natives friendly?

John is doing well with his underground medical practice, when his sometime partner Bob calls him with a job. A job that changes everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Second Chance: An Alternative History, American Revolution, Military Time Travel Novel (Pale Rider Alternative History Book 1)*




  








Jack Reacher meets The Patriot in this exhilarating time travel alternate history series!

When we lost the American Rebellion against the British in the 1700s, the world for the colonists changed for the worst.
After centuries of suffering under the oppressive thumb of the English crown, a wealthy American entrepreneur in the 21st century finds an alien craft that can travel through time.

That man is my best friend. And he figured out how to use that alien tech with one goal in mind: to go back in time and use our modern technology and knowledge to help the American Colonists defeat the English, with their Revolutionary War, and change the course of history for the better.

And why does he ask me, a lowly, disgraced, former police officer, to be the one to make this precarious journey and try to change history?
Because after a British official murdered my wife and got away with it, I have nothing left to lose.

This way, even if I don't make it back, the course of time will have changed and maybe, just maybe, in the new future I can help shape, America might be a free country and the woman who would have been my wife would be alive.

Those two aspirations are worth fighting for.
I only hope I can achieve the impossible and change America's future by going into the past.

Second Chance is the first book in the Second Chance series, an alternate American Revolutionary War retelling. If you like American history, time travel, and alternate history fiction, then discover Second Chance today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Reconquest Mother Earth: A Post Apocalyptic Sci Fi Thriller *




  







SEAL Mitch Grace was among the ﬁrst humans to see the aliens when they landed at the naval base where he was stationed, but like the rest of humanity, he was powerless to stop them. Five years later, Mitch awakens from a coma under the care of an alien physician to ﬁnd that aliens control the planet. Starting alone, as a one man army, he rallies the surviving humans to build a resistance movement to take the planet back from the alien conquerors. After his capture by the aliens, Mitch is forced into intergalactic slavery to become a gladiator, ﬁghting as the sole representative of the human species. Against all odds, and far from home, he lays the plans for the reconquest of his homeland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Dark of Light (Starhawke Rising Book 1) *




  








Save a planet. Sacrifice your future.
For Aurora Hawke, protecting the secret of her half-human heritage has been a lifelong challenge. Taking command of her own starship and the best crew in the quadrant has been her dream. Failing at both is her nightmare. But the survival of a planet may depend on it.

With millions of lives at risk, she’ll do whatever it takes, even if revealing her unique abilities means spending the rest of her life on the run.

If you like Star Trek style pulse-pounding interstellar adventures, intriguing alien encounters, and otherworldly starships, you’ll love the Starhawke Rising series. Perfect for fans of Lindsay Buroker, Michelle Diener, and K. Gorman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Leira Chronicles Boxed Set #1: Books 1-6 (The Leira Chronicles Boxed Sets - Enhanced Edition) *




  








Solve a murder, save her mother, and stop the apocalypse?

No problem.

She has a foul-mouthed troll on her side.

For Austin homicide detective Leira Berens, happy is running down bad guys and solving crimes.

And she’s damn good at it.

Which is why when the Light Elf prince is murdered, the king breaks a centuries old treaty and crosses between worlds to seek her help.

Wait a minute. An Elf? Like from Lord of the Rings or something?

Yeah, Leira has a hard time accepting that.

But it doesn’t matter what she believes.

Magic is real, and it’s coming back with a bang.

The prince’s death was only the beginning. Tracking down his killer is about more than just justice.

It’s saving the world.

If you’re looking for a heroine who prefers fighting to flirting, this book is for you.

Click the Buy Now button and start the adventure today.

This boxed set includes:


Waking Magic
Release of Magic
Protection of Magic
Rule of Magic
Dealing in Magic
Theft of Magic
----

NOTE: These are enhanced editions with a lot more story added inside each book. Enjoy the updated adventures!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Leira Chronicles Boxed Set #2: Books 7-12 (The Leira Chronicles Boxed Sets - Enhanced Edition) *




  








Shifters are invading Leira’s world…

Leira Berens thought the war to reclaim magic was over… but it was just beginning. Ancient magic has been uncovered and Dark Forces are putting it to good use. Anybody need a human being changed into a hairy beast to do your bidding?

History is coming back around to repeat itself… and it’s looking for a score.

An old enemy will reveal themselves to tip the balance in someone’s favor as the prophesy comes to life and a new force enters the war on magic. But this time it’s going to take a little something extra from Correk’s past.

Break’s over… time for Leira to go kick some ass.

The Leira Chronicles Boxed Set #2 includes books 7-12:

7. Enemies of Magic
8. Guardians of Magic
9. Defender of Magic
10. Rise of Magic
11. Warrior Magic
12. Battle Magic

Join the adventure with Leira and Correk and YTT today by scrolling up and clicking BUY NOW or READ FOR FREE in Kindle Unlimited!

----

NOTE: This is an enhanced edition with a lot more story added inside each book. Enjoy the updated adventures!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe (Chronicles of Narnia Book 2) *




  








The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe is the second book in C. S. Lewis's The Chronicles of Narnia, a series that has become part of the canon of classic literature, drawing readers of all ages into a magical land with unforgettable characters for over fifty years. 



Four adventurers step through a wardrobe door and into the land of Narnia, a land enslaved by the power of the White Witch. But when almost all hope is lost, the return of the Great Lion, Aslan, signals a great change . . . and a great sacrifice.

This ebook contains the complete text and art. Illustrations in this ebook appear in vibrant full color on a full-color ebook device and in rich black-and-white on all other devices. This is a stand-alone read, but if you would like to explore more of the Narnian realm, pick up The Horse and His Boy, the third book in The Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tales from the Gas Station: Volume Two*




  








Nightshift clerk and high-functioning insomniac Jack is back to work, trying his best to keep out of trouble. But when his chain-smoking coworker discovers a mysterious radio signal revealing the guarded secrets of their town, Jack will learn that an annoying new dayshift manager is far from the worst of his problems.

In this second installment of the Gas Station saga, Jack finds himself entangled in his most harrowing adventure yet. With the newest crew of coworkers along for the ride and the resident psychopath out for his blood, our hero(?) must navigate the drama of small-town murder conspiracies, vigilante justice, and demonic summoning rituals...whether he wants to or not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Primeval Waters *




  






Strap on your life jacket for an Amazon River hell cruise teeming with prehistoric nightmares!

Planetary geologist Dr. Micah Clarke, his nine-year-old daughter Faye and his assistant Catalina Abril are abducted at gunpoint; forced to join a megalomaniac’s paramilitary expedition down an Amazon tributary ruled by murderous pirates and cannibal tribes.

The goal—recover a meteorite capable of providing clean energy for the world. But prehistoric terrors lurk around every bend in the river. Swarms of six-inch titan ants, Mega Piranha and a seventy-foot Titanoboa tear a bloody swath through the flotilla.

Micah is convinced that some unknown intelligence is manifesting these primeval horrors to protect the meteorite’s secrets.

To defend his daughter, Micah must battle monsters, pirates and cannibals, all leading to his ultimate confrontation with an ancient force possessing the power of creation, or total destruction… and the doomsday clock is chiming midnight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Moms Against Zombies: (Against Zombies Series Book 1) *




  








A mother protects her young, even if that means fighting Zombies

Emma Jackson is an army wife, a new mom, and a force to be reckoned with. After being chased by a man that looks half-decomposed, her concerns take a turn from diaper changing and feeding schedules to protecting her baby.

Trish Walsh dreaded taking all four kids on errands. She expected tantrums, nagging and sibling wars in the backseat, not a man beating on her window. He looked half dead, and the bloody mess he left behind made her skin crawl and fear clutch her throat.

Cooper Walsh has a top-secret job, but when criminals break in to steal his company’s secrets, he discovers a conspiracy that could either explain everything or nothing at all. It’s up to him to right this wrong.

Moms Against Zombies is the first book in the Against Zombies series. As always Alathia Morgan doesn’t disappoint. You’re taken on a vivid journey as the zombie apocalypse begins. Witness firsthand how these mothers would do anything to be reunited with their families and to keep them safe from the horror that is about to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Military Against Zombies: Against Zombies Book 2 *




  








They signed up to protect their country on the frontlines – not against Zombies.

A sickness, that’s how the sudden viral outbreak of Zombies has been declared. Brad Jackson is serving his country when news of the apocalypse reaches him. The sick are turning quicker than they can find ammunition to defend themselves. Ordered to evacuate, Brad only had one goal. Complete the mission and find Emma, his wife – but nothing is that simple when Zombies are involved.

The sickness has spread further right into the countryside where former marine, Linc Harris has made a home for himself. Torn between his girlfriend, Jessica and his mother, Mavis – Linc must choose who he’s going to protect. Once he’s certain Jessica is safe on the farm, Linc goes to find his mother who is trapped in town. A lunatic has decided to exterminate the sick; can Linc find his mother before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Co-Eds Against Zombies: Against Zombies Book 3 *




  








They signed up for an education – now they’re getting one of a different kind.

The sickness finds a new identity as the Co-Eds refer to them as ZITs (Zombie Infected Things). As the army puts down roots on campus to protect a student, River….decides to help. She might not be strong or swift, but she’s clever. When a cryptic message and a cry for help sends River and a group of soldiers to Knoxville, River didn’t realize they were the ones in need of rescue.

Andi Jackson is safe, but that changes when she decides to save her friends. When she received word of survivors taking refuge in a movie theater, she knew their chances of survival were slim against the ZITs. Andi takes a leap of faith and decides to rescue to survivors. She’s joined by her cousin Dawson, but what chance do two living humans have against an army of ZITs?

Co-Eds Against Zombies is the third novel in the Against Zombies series. In this installment things are falling into place and becoming more dangerous by the second. These Co-Eds have the world at their feet and their heads in the clouds but are they a match for the Zombies that come for them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Churches Against Zombies: Against Zombies #4 *




  








A sacred place of refuge, a place of worship – or a Zombie hide-out?

With the Zombie Apocalypse bringing a nation to its knees, the church opens its doors. But are they checking who they are letting in? Were they offering safety to the uninfected or a free meal to the Zombies stalking the streets?

River is exhausted from fighting Zombies and now she has Cole’s romantic advances to fight off as well. Amidst the chaos and horror that surrounds them; River’s friends find a way to help her take her mind off things. It was supposed to be girl’s night out… until the Zombies showed up. Will River be able to have a chance to even consider a relationship with Cole, or will the Zombies win before she reaches a decision?

Churches Against Zombies is the fourth book in the Against Zombies series. Alathia Morgan writes a bone-chilling tale where a place of refuge becomes your worst nightmare. Will River and her friends survive this time around?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Geeks Against Zombies: Against Zombies #5 *




  








Sean and Andi have never been fighters, they’re gamers – but can they kill the Zombies in real life?

Sean’s goals in life are to play as many video games as he possibly can, and maybe fit in graduating to please his parents. But when the real world becomes even worse than the fictional worlds of the video games he used to play – Sean only one goal. Stay alive. Will his quick reflexes and forward-thinking skills honed from years of playing games put to good use?

Andi Jackson has a problem. She’s in love with her best friend’s brother, oh and don’t forget there are Zombies trying to kill her. But Andi is a hopeless romantic and vows that nothing, not even a gunshot wound, will keep her from chasing down love. Can she fight her way past the Zombies and into Sean’s arms?

Geeks Against Zombies is the fifth installment of the Against Zombies series. Join the remaining survivors as they continue the fight against Zombies while following a nail-biting adventure as Andi tries to make her way to Sean. Alathia Morgan keeps you intrigued with vivid descriptions and enough Zombie gore to make you flinch (in a good way).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Money Devils 1: A Cartel Novel *




  








From the New York Times bestselling authors of The Cartel series comes a new chapter in a world that only Ashley and JaQuavis know how to bring to life.

The LaCroixs are four beautiful Haitian American women bound by money and blood. On the surface, the LaCroix Group is a venture capitalist company, but underneath, it’s so much more. The four sisters run long cons, targeting wealthy, prominent business figures. They have a system: Find the perfect mark, create the problem, then present the solution. For a cost…

Sutton “Sutty” LaCroix, the eldest sister and an accomplished business maven, sits on the family throne as the CEO of the LaCroix Group and is the face of their operation. No one is as good as Sutton when it comes to finding new prey.

However, when Sutton meets West, a young, black oil tycoon—a man who represents a life she and her sisters vowed never to live—she breaks all the rules. The LaCroix sisters have a pact: to never settle down and leave roots in one place. But Sutton falls in love with West's good looks, charm, and old money. This means that West is a problem. When he inducts her into a high society of opulence, power, and generational wealth, Sutton finds herself torn between the love of her life and the love of her family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Art of Vanishing: A Memoir of Wanderlust *




  








A young woman chafing at the confines of marriage confronts the high cost of craving freedom and adventure in a memoir that "pushes literary boundaries" (The Atlantic)

At twenty-five, as her wedding date approached, Laura Smith began to feel trapped. Not by her fiancé, who shared her appetite for adventure, but by the unsettling idea that it was hard to be at once married and free.

Laura wanted her life to be different. She wanted her marriage to be different. And she found in the strangely captivating story of another restless young woman determined to live without constraints both an enticement and a challenge. Barbara Newhall Follett was a free-spirited trailblazer who published her first novel at 11, enlisted as a deck hand on a boat bound for the south China seas at 15 and was one of the first women to hike the Appalachian trail. Then in December 1939, when she was not much older than Laura, she walked out of her apartment on a quiet tree-lined street in Brookline, leaving behind a fraying marriage, and vanished without a trace. Obsessed by her story, Laura set off to find out what had happened.

The Art of Vanishing is a riveting mystery and a piercing exploration of marriage and convention that asks deep and uncomfortable questions: Why do we give up on our childhood dreams? Is marriage a golden noose? Must we find ourselves in the same row houses with Pottery Barn lamps telling our kids to behave? Searingly honest and written with a raw intensity, it will challenge you to rethink your most intimate decisions and may just upend your life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*First As Tragedy, Then As Farce *




  








The leading philosopher of our time tracks the demise of liberalism through landmark events of the 21st century—from 9/11 to the farce of the financial meltdown

Billions of dollars were hastily poured into the global banking system in a frantic attempt at financial stabilization. So why has it not been possible to bring the same forces to bear in addressing world poverty and environmental crisis?

In this take-no-prisoners analysis, Slavoj Zizek frames the moral failures of the modern world in terms of the epoch-making events of the first decade of this century. What he finds is the old one-two punch of history: the jab of tragedy, the right hook of farce. In the attacks of 9/11 and the global credit crunch, liberalism dies twice: as a political doctrine and as an economic theory. The election of Donald Trump only confirms the bankruptcy of a liberal order on its last legs.

First as Tragedy, Then as Farce is a call for the Left to reinvent itself in the light of our desperate historical situation. The time for liberal, moralistic blackmail is over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Raising the Roof: An English seaside mystery (Eastwold by the Sea Cosy Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








Everybody has secrets: even Reverend Alina Merrycott is a woman with a past.

In peaceful Eastwold-by-the-Sea, her parishioners share their confidences – including who they’d like to see dead. So, when the most unpopular woman in Eastwold drops off her perch, and Alina is accused of the murder, she has a long list of alternative suspects.

Unfortunately, delectable Detective Inspector Richard Laidlaw has Alina in his crosshairs.

Can she prove she’s not the killer before the killer catches her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cookies & Chance Mysteries Boxed Set Vol. I (Books 1-3)*




  








From USA Today bestselling author Catherine Bruns comes a boxed set of three full-length mysteries featuring baker turned sleuth Sally Muccio. This boxed set includes the first three novels—and tasty recipes!—from the #1 bestselling Cookies & Chance series, including:

Tastes Like Murder
Sally Muccio's had her crosses to bear: a cheating ex-boyfriend, crazy Italian parents, and an unfaithful husband, just to name a few. After her divorce, she returns to her hometown to start a novelty cookie shop whose specialties include original fortune cookies, served with a sprinkle of foreshadowing. But there's no warning when her ex-husband's mistress drops dead on Sal's porch!

Baked to Death
Baker turned reluctant amateur sleuth, Sally Muccio's, finally found the happiness that's eluded her for years. But when Sal's ex-husband winds up dead and her new boyfriend is arrested for the crime, everything begins to crumble. A USA Today bestseller!

Burned to a Crisp
Just when things appear to be going well for baker and sometime sleuth, Sally Muccio, life turns up the heat again. When the bakery Sal's worked so hard for goes up in smoke—along with her dreams!—she's not sure how much more she can stand. Even worse...a man is found dead in the bakery's back room, and now it's up to Sal to find out why. A USA Today bestseller!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Snake Oil: A Patrick Flint Novel *




  








Joe Pickett & Walt Longmire fans love these 1970s Wyoming mysteries from USA Today bestselling author Pamela Fagan Hutchins.

When Patrick Flint goes after a murderer on the Wind River Reservation, he puts everything —and everyone — he cares about on the line.

“Best books I’ve read in a long time!”

Patrick Flint feels a calling to volunteer at the impoverished Indian Health Services clinic on the Wind River Reservation that he can’t completely explain. His wife Susanne supports this—usually—but her family is coming for their first Wyoming visit, twelve-year-old Perry is stir crazy and looking for trouble, teenager Trish is dangerously in love, and she and Patrick are in the final stages of negotiations for their dream house. The Christmas holidays are not a convenient time for him to be gone, to say the least, or to be out of communication, which is exactly what happens when a series of blizzards knocks out power and phone lines all over the region.

When Patrick arrives in Fort Washakie to a flirty reception from the young clinic manager, Constance, he discovers Big Mike Teton, a tribal council member, dead in the health center parking lot. The circumstances point toward poisoning, but local law enforcement pooh-poohs that idea the second Patrick brings it up. So does Big Mike’s widow—none other than the lovely Constance.

Stranded in the storm, Patrick follows his heart and the medical evidence in his quest to figure out what killed Big Mike. No one on the reservation seems happy about his involvement. But they aren’t half as unhappy with him as Susanne is back in Buffalo when their realtor calls with a make-or-break counteroffer on the house, and she still can’t reach him after two days of radio silence.

As Patrick’s investigation begins to ruffle the wrong feathers, a frantic Susanne loads up the kids and her extended family for a trek across Wyoming to roust her husband, only to discover she’s not the only woman with a strong interest in the good doctor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sawbones: A Patrick Flint Novel *




  








When a killer threatens his family before their testimony in a capital murder trial, Patrick Flint will do anything to keep them safe.

A peaceful day of skiing for the family. The murder of a prominent judge’s wife. A witness becomes the next target: thirteen-year-old Perry Flint.

Patrick, his wife Susanne, and their kids head to the mountains for a day of skiing. At the lodge, thirteen-year-old Perry is the sole eyewitness to the murder of a prominent judge’s wife, only days before the first capital murder trial in the state of Wyoming since its reinstatement by the U.S. Supreme Court. Meanwhile, Susanne and Trish are gearing up to testify against ruthless killer Billy Kemecke at the trial, unless his criminal family can stop them first. With his family threatened from all sides, Patrick Flint will do anything to keep them safe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Stag Party: A Patrick Flint Novel*




  








Jack Ryan meets Wind River in this riveting 1970s international mystery set in the rugged Wyoming mountains, from USA Today bestselling author Pamela Fagan Hutchins.

When a man who isn’t who he claims to be befriends adventurous young doctor Patrick Flint and his teenage son during a wilderness excursion with movers and shakers from across the globe, it puts the father-son duo dead in the bullseye of a murder target. To stop a gang of ruthless killers, the Flints must unriddle the mystery man’s identity before the killers put a stop to them all.

"Leaving the dead ranch hand on the living room floor, Patrick Flint sucked in a shallow breath and wrenched the door knob in the kitchen, pulling outwards to expose a deep pantry. A bare bulb with a pull string hung from the ceiling, illuminating cans of food and bags of rice, beans, sugar, and flour on the shelves, and a long-legged man with a boot missing from one foot slumped against the base of the wall. He held one hand on his bleeding head, hair color indeterminate. The other pressed into his round, oozing gut.

Patrick drew in a sharp breath. This bunkhouse was a bloodbath. What in Hell's half acre had he stumbled into?"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Missing and Endangered: A Brady Novel of Suspense *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Cochise County Sheriff Joanna Brady’s professional and personal lives collide when her college-age daughter is involved in a missing persons case in this evocative and atmospheric mystery in J. A. Jance’s New York Times bestselling suspense series, set in the beautiful desert country of the American Southwest.

When Jennifer Brady returns to Northern Arizona University for her sophomore year, she quickly becomes a big sister to her new roommate, Beth Rankin, a brilliant yet sheltered sixteen-year-old freshman. For a homeschooled Beth, college is her first taste of both freedom and unfettered access to the internet, and Jenny is concerned that she’s too naïve and rebellious for her own good.

Her worries are well-founded because one day Beth vanishes, prompting Jenny to alert campus authorities, local police, and her mom, Sheriff Joanna Brady—who calls in a favor. Beth is found, but Jenny’s concern has unwittingly put her in the crosshairs of a criminal bent on revenge.

With Christmas vacation approaching, and Beth at war with her parents, Jenny invites Beth to the shelter of the Brady home. While Joanna is sympathetic, she’s caught up in a sensitive case—an officer-involved shooting that has placed the lives of two young children in jeopardy—leaving her stretched thin to help a fragile young woman recently gone missing and endangered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl in the Ice: A gripping serial killer thriller (Detective Erika Foster Book 1) *




  








Her eyes are wide open. Her lips parted as if to speak. Her dead body frozen in the ice…She is not the only one.

When a young boy discovers the body of a woman beneath a thick sheet of ice in a South London park, Detective Erika Foster is called in to lead the murder investigation.

The victim, a beautiful young socialite, appeared to have the perfect life. Yet when Erika begins to dig deeper, she starts to connect the dots between the murder and the killings of three prostitutes, all found strangled, hands bound and dumped in water around London.

What dark secrets is the girl in the ice hiding?

As Erika inches closer to uncovering the truth, the killer is closing in on Erika.

The last investigation Erika led went badly wrong… resulting in the death of her husband. With her career hanging by a thread, Erika must now battle her own personal demons as well as a killer more deadly than any she’s faced before. But will she get to him before he strikes again?

A #1 international bestseller, The Girl in the Ice is a page-turning thriller packed with suspense. If you like Angela Marsons, Rachel Abbott and Karin Slaughter, discover Rob Bryndza’s series today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Operator (Ian Bragg Thriller Book 1) *




  








A hitman with a conscience…

Ian Bragg is paid to kill people. Only bad people and not many, but for a great deal of money.

Case the target. Make the hit. Move on until he meets the woman with sparkling green eyes who changes everything.

Is his newest target deserving of death? Who is Ian to decide if the politician needs to die? He is the one who has to live with the consequences, that’s who.

The contract deadline nears. Too many unknowns, too much to lose. Pull the trigger or not?

Ian makes his own rules to get himself out of a quandary where it’s more than just his life on the line. For the greater good, join Ian Bragg.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hunting Badger: A Leaphorn and Chee Novel *




  








Don’t miss the TV series, Dark Winds, based on the Leaphorn, Chee, & Manuelito novels, now on AMC and AMC+! 

The fourteenth novel featuring Leaphorn and Chee by New York Times bestselling author Tony Hillerman, now reissued in the Premium Plus format.

Three men raid the gambling casino run by the Ute nation and then disappear into the maze of canyons on the Utah-Arizona border. When the FBI, with its helicopters and high-tech equipment, focuses on a wounded deputy sheriff as a possible suspect, Navajo Tribal Police Sergeant Jim Chee and his longtime colleague, retired Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn, launch an investigation of their own. Chee sees a dangerous flaw in the federal theory; Leaphorn sees intriguing connections to the exploits of a legendary Ute bandit-hero. And together, they find themselves caught up in the most perplexing—and deadly—criminal manhunt of their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Abe: Abraham Lincoln in His Times*




  








Now an Apple TV+ documentary, Lincoln's Dilemma, airing February 18, 2022.

One of the Wall Street Journal's Ten Best Books of the Year | A Washington Post Notable Book | A Christian Science Monitor and Kirkus Reviews Best Book of 2020

Winner of the Gilder Lehrman Abraham Lincoln Prize and the Abraham Lincoln Institute Book Award

"A marvelous cultural biography that captures Lincoln in all his historical fullness. . . . using popular culture in this way, to fill out the context surrounding Lincoln, is what makes Mr. Reynolds's biography so different and so compelling . . . Where did the sympathy and compassion expressed in [Lincoln's] Second Inaugural—'With malice toward none; with charity for all'—come from? This big, wonderful book provides the richest cultural context to explain that, and everything else, about Lincoln." —Gordon Wood, Wall Street Journal

From one of the great historians of nineteenth-century America, a revelatory and enthralling new biography of Lincoln, many years in the making, that brings him to life within his turbulent age

David S. Reynolds, author of the Bancroft Prize-winning cultural biography of Walt Whitman and many other iconic works of nineteenth century American history, understands the currents in which Abraham Lincoln swam as well as anyone alive. His magisterial biography Abe is the product of full-body immersion into the riotous tumult of American life in the decades before the Civil War.

It was a country growing up and being pulled apart at the same time, with a democratic popular culture that reflected the country's contradictions. Lincoln's lineage was considered auspicious by Emerson, Whitman, and others who prophesied that a new man from the West would emerge to balance North and South. From New England Puritan stock on his father's side and Virginia Cavalier gentry on his mother's, Lincoln was linked by blood to the central conflict of the age. And an enduring theme of his life, Reynolds shows, was his genius for striking a balance between opposing forces. Lacking formal schooling but with an unquenchable thirst for self-improvement, Lincoln had a talent for wrestling and bawdy jokes that made him popular with his peers, even as his appetite for poetry and prodigious gifts for memorization set him apart from them through his childhood, his years as a lawyer, and his entrance into politics.

No one can transcend the limitations of their time, and Lincoln was no exception. But what emerges from Reynolds's masterful reckoning is a man who at each stage in his life managed to arrive at a broader view of things than all but his most enlightened peers. As a politician, he moved too slowly for some and too swiftly for many, but he always pushed toward justice while keeping the whole nation in mind. Abe culminates, of course, in the Civil War, the defining test of Lincoln and his beloved country. Reynolds shows us the extraordinary range of cultural knowledge Lincoln drew from as he shaped a vision of true union, transforming, in Martin Luther King Jr.'s words, "the jangling discords of our nation into a beautiful symphony of brotherhood."

Abraham Lincoln did not come out of nowhere. But if he was shaped by his times, he also managed at his life's fateful hour to shape them to an extent few could have foreseen. Ultimately, this is the great drama that astonishes us still, and that Abe brings to fresh and vivid life. The measure of that life will always be part of our American education.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Leningrad: Hero City (Images of War)*




  







The 900-day siege of the Soviet city of Leningrad by the combined forces of the Germans and the Finns is one of the most remarkable, and terrible, events of the Second World War, yet until recently it has not received the attention it deserves it has been overshadowed by other massive confrontations on the Eastern Front, at Stalingrad and Kursk. And rarely has the compelling story of the siege been told through graphic wartime photographs like those that author Nik Cornish has collected for this book. Many of these images have not been published before, and they give an unflinching insight into the reality of the conditions of the siege as it was experienced by the soldiers on each side and by the civilians trapped in the city who were threatened by starvation, disease, shelling and assault. The entire course of the siege is covered, from the encirclement of September 1941, through the successive attempts by the Wehrmacht to break in and the dogged, sometimes desperate defense put up by the Red Army, to the withdrawal of the Germans and the lifting of the siege in January 1944. Nik Cornishs portrait of the ruthless struggle of Hitlers armies to capture the second city of the Soviet Union and the determination and suffering of the defenders will be fascinating reading for everyone who is interested in the war on the Eastern Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Role of Intelligence in the Battle of Britain *




  








The Battle of Britain was fought between two airborne military elites and was a classic example of pure attack against pure defence. Though it was essentially a ‘war of attrition’, it was an engagement in which the gathering, assessment and reaction to intelligence played a significant role on both sides.

In some respects, both the RAF and the Luftwaffe were hamstrung in their endeavours during the Battle of Britain by poor intelligence. The most egregious Luftwaffe blunder was its failure to appreciate the true nature of Fighter Command’s operational systems and consequently it made fundamental strategic errors when evaluating its plans to degrade them. This was compounded by the Luftwaffe’s Intelligence chief, Major Josef ‘Beppo’ Schmid, whose consistent underestimation of Fighter Command’s capabilities had a huge negative impact upon Reichsmarschall Göring’s decision-making at all stages of the conflict.

Both the Luftwaffe and the RAF lacked detailed information about each other’s war production capacity. While the Luftwaffe did have the benefit of pre-war aerial surveillance data it had been unable to update it significantly since the declaration of war in September 1939. Fighter Command did have an distinct advantage through its radar surveillance systems, but this was, in the early stages of the conflict at least, less than totally reliable and it was often difficult to interpret the data coming through due to the inexperience of many of its operators. Another promising source of intelligence was the interception of Luftwaffe communications.

It is clear that the Luftwaffe was unable to use intelligence as a ‘force multiplier’, by concentrating resources effectively, and actually fell into a negative spiral where poor intelligence acted as a ‘force diluter’, thus wasting resources in strategically questionable areas. The British, despite being essentially unable to predict enemy intentions, did have the means, however imperfect, to respond quickly and effectively to each new strategic initiative rolled out by the Luftwaffe.

The result of three years intensive research, in this book the author analyses the way in which both the British and German Intelligence services played a part in the Battle of Britain, thereby attempting to throw light on an aspect of the battle that has been hitherto underexposed to scrutiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/07/22.

Currently $3.

*Venona: Decoding Soviet Espionage in America (Annals of Communism)*




  








Only in 1995 did the United States government officially reveal the existence of the super-secret Venona Project. For nearly fifty years American intelligence agents had been decoding thousands of Soviet messages, uncovering an enormous range of espionage activities carried out against the United States during World War II by its own allies. So sensitive was the project in its early years that even President Truman was not informed of its existence. This extraordinary book is the first to examine the Venona messages—documents of unparalleled importance for our understanding of the history and politics of the Stalin era and the early Cold War years.

Hidden away in a former girls’ school in the late 1940s, Venona Project cryptanalysts, linguists, and mathematicians attempted to decode more than twenty-five thousand intercepted Soviet intelligence telegrams. When they cracked the unbreakable Soviet code, a breakthrough leading eventually to the decryption of nearly three thousand of the messages, analysts uncovered information of powerful significance: the first indication of Julius Rosenberg’s espionage efforts; references to the espionage activities of Alger Hiss; startling proof of Soviet infiltration of the Manhattan Project to build the atomic bomb; evidence that spies had reached the highest levels of the U.S. State and Treasury Departments; indications that more than three hundred Americans had assisted in the Soviet theft of American industrial, scientific, military, and diplomatic secrets; and confirmation that the Communist party of the United States was consciously and willingly involved in Soviet espionage against America. Drawing not only on the Venona papers but also on newly opened Russian and U. S. archives, John Earl Haynes and Harvey Klehr provide in this book the clearest, most rigorously documented analysis ever written on Soviet espionage and the Americans who abetted it in the early Cold War years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/08/22.

Currently $3.

*The Border *




  








The New York Times–bestselling author “pulls out all the stops for this exhilarating alien-invasion epic . . . One of his finest” (Publishers Weekly, starred review).

It happened one day in April. Huge explosions in skies across the world heralded the coming of the Gorgon ships, sparking a worldwide panic. Indestructible, they blasted Earth’s greatest cities into rubble. Then, through portals opening in the air, came the skeletal Cyphers. And Earth became a battlefield in a war between two alien races bent on mutual destruction.

In Colorado, just over a hundred survivors have found sanctuary in the ruins of an apartment complex—and it’s not just the Gorgons and Cyphers who threaten them. They are regularly besieged by the Gray Men, humans mutated by something in the atmosphere into monstrosities straight out of nightmares.

With their ammunition and supplies dwindling, the remaining humans face a bleak future. Then one day, a teenage boy appears, seemingly human, seemingly the victim of catastrophic injuries. He can’t remember where he came from, but he senses a power within himself—one that causes an earthquake to repel a horde of Gray Men. A voice speaks to the boy in his sleep, telling him to find “the white mansion.” Now, the one thing the survivors need most of all is blossoming within them: hope. But only if they choose to trust in a boy who has no memory and only three words from a dream to guide him . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Seep *




  








A 2021 Lambda Literary Award Finalist 

“A unique alien invasion story that focuses on the human and the myriad ways we see and don’t see our own world. Mesmerizing.”
—Jeff VanderMeer

A blend of searing social commentary and speculative fiction, Chana Porter’s fresh, pointed debut explores a strange new world in the wake of a benign alien invasion.

Trina FastHorse Goldberg-Oneka is a fifty-year-old trans woman whose life is irreversibly altered in the wake of a gentle—but nonetheless world-changing—invasion by an alien entity called The Seep. Through The Seep, everything is connected. Capitalism falls, hierarchies and barriers are broken down; if something can be imagined, it is possible.

Trina and her wife, Deeba, live blissfully under The Seep’s utopian influence—until Deeba begins to imagine what it might be like to be reborn as a baby, which will give her the chance at an even better life. Using Seeptech to make this dream a reality, Deeba moves on to a new existence, leaving Trina devastated.

Heartbroken and deep into an alcoholic binge, Trina follows a lost boy she encounters, embarking on an unexpected quest. In her attempt to save him from The Seep, she will confront not only one of its most avid devotees, but the terrifying void that Deeba has left behind. A strange new elegy of love and loss, The Seep explores grief, alienation, and the ache of moving on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Secret of Giza (The Kwan Thrillers Book 1) *




  








What if humanity didn't start on Earth..?

An incredible discovery deep inside the Great Pyramid, a mysterious signal sent from the Bermuda Triangle, and a ruthless experiment taking place in Area 51: How are they all connected?

When Malia Kwan exhibits unusual abilities, government agents show up at her home to apprehend her and her twin brother, Jaden—and all hell breaks loose. After their parents are killed, Jaden and Malia flee into the night, becoming fugitives. Before long, they discover their true identities are tied to the lost city of Atlantis—and to the origins of humanity itself. And now a threat emerges that could wipe out the entire human race—unless Jaden and Malia can stop it!

If you like fast-paced thrillers with mysteries of historical significance, you’ll love The Secret of Giza!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Abducted (The Kwan Thrillers Book 2)*




  








They're coming for us...

The arrival of the Malor spacecraft proved, once and for all, that humanity is not alone in the universe... the path of destruction it left behind showed that aliens are not always friendly. Remaining on Earth, Sydney and Brian must now face the aftermath of the Malor invasion.

When a mysterious stranger shows up on Sydney’s doorstep in the middle of the night, she’s drawn into an urgent mystery: there has been a massive increase in alien abductions around the globe, despite the breakdown of Malor technology--and someone powerful is trying to keep it quiet. It falls to Sydney and Brian to figure out who's behind it all, and why. In the end, Sydney makes a shocking discovery that will forever alter the course of humanity’s destiny!

If you like fast-paced sci-fi thrillers, you’ll love this first sequel to The Secret of Giza!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*APOCALYPSE ONLINE: An Apocalyptic Litrpg Adventure *




  








At first everyone thought it was a game...

But aliens have arrived and they are turning people into fertilizer.

Brad and Sam are gamers and when they started playing the hot new game Apocalypse Online they had no idea that the game was a preview of reality! With the help of a benevolent alien AI and nanotechnology, our heroes will have a chance to survive the apocalypse. They just have to survive, level up and find other survivors.

Jake is no gamer. But when he finds out aliens have arrived, he'll do anything to protect his little sister Sam.

Will they be able to grow strong enough for the second wave or will they become alien plant food?

APOCALYPSE ONLINE is a litrpg/gamelit post-apocalypse fantasy series filled with action, adventure, aliens and snarky AIs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Town Called Potato: A Space Noir Murder Comedy (Galactic Detective Agency Book 1) *




  








It's Agatha Christie meets Men in Black. It's Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy meets Sam Spade. It’s a lighthearted murder mystery set in (cue soundfx) space … space … space.

Gabriel Lake is a not so hard-boiled computer guy who finds himself swept up into a web of interstellar crime when he is recruited into the Galactic Detective Agency, led by the brilliant Oren Vilkas. Can a mere Earthling track a killer across the stars before more lives are lost? Can he negotiate his way around other worlds and understand the ways of extra-terrestrial cultures? Can he even figure out how to use a bathroom designed for aliens? And can he uncover the mystery of A Town Called Potato?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Berkley Street Series Books 1 - 9: Haunted House and Ghost Stories Collection (Horror Bundles Series)*




  








*An abandoned house. A forgotten evil. Home sweet home…*

Shane Ryan returns to his hometown of Nashua, and the childhood memories that have haunted him throughout his life. Something sinister prowls the shadows of his family home. And a darkness threatens to destroy all he holds dear.

Twenty years ago, the dark force took Shane's family. They vanished within the halls of their shadowy old house. Now, more relatives have gone missing. But a childhood memory stirs in his mind - a long-forgotten encounter with a sinister presence that has always lurked just out of sight.

To confront this malevolent evil, Shane must peel back the secrets of his former home. His investigation will take him on a journey that challenges everything he thought he knew about himself and his past. But can he banish his demons once and for all?

Or will the darkness consume him…

This digital box set contains the complete Berkley Street series. Nine terrifying novels of supernatural horror guaranteed to chill you to the bone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Secret Santa *




  








The Office meets Stephen King, dressed up in holiday tinsel, in this fun, festive, and frightening horror-comedy set during the horror publishing boom of the ’80s, by New York Times best-selling satirist Andrew Shaffer.

Out of work for months, Lussi Meyer is desperate to work anywhere in publishing. Prestigious Blackwood-Patterson isn’t the perfect fit, but a bizarre set of circumstances leads to her hire and a firm mandate: Lussi must find the next horror superstar to compete with Stephen King, Anne Rice, and Peter Straub. It’s the ’80s, after all, and horror is the hottest genre.

But as soon as she arrives, Lussi finds herself the target of her co-workers' mean-spirited pranks. The hazing reaches its peak during the company’s annual Secret Santa gift exchange, when Lussi receives a demonic-looking object that she recognizes but doesn't understand. Suddenly, her coworkers begin falling victim to a series of horrific accidents akin to a George Romero movie, and Lussi suspects that her gift is involved. With the help of her former author, the flamboyant Fabien Nightingale, Lussi must track down her anonymous Secret Santa and figure out the true meaning of the cursed object in her possession before it destroys the company—and her soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Remaining *




  








The first volume in D.J. Molles's bestselling series, now in a special edition with the bonus novella The Remaining: Faith.

In a steel-and-lead encased bunker a Special Forces soldier waits on his final orders.

On the surface a bacterium has turned 90% of the population into hyper-aggressive predators.

Now Captain Lee Harden must leave the bunker and venture into the wasteland to rekindle a shattered America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Remaining: Aftermath *




  








To Captain Lee Harden, the mission to rescue his countrymen and rebuild the nation seems like a distant memory.

Wounded and weaponless, he has stumbled upon a group of survivors who may be his last hope. But a tragedy in the group causes a deep rift and forces him into action.

And in the chaos of a world overrun by infected, Lee is pursued by a new threat: someone who will stop at nothing to keep him from his sworn duty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Remaining: Refugees *




  








He has fought the fight, and run the race.
But the enemies never stop coming, and the race has no finish line.

It has been three months since Captain Lee Harden found the survivors at Camp Ryder. With winter looming, Lee is on the verge of establishing Camp Ryder as a hub of safety and stability in the region. But not everyone agrees with Lee's mission. . .or his methods. Growing tensions between camp leadership are coming to a head, and as Lee struggles amid the dissention and controversy, new revelations about the infected threaten to destroy everything he has worked for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Titanic and the City of Widows It Left Behind: The Forgotten Victims of the Fatal Voyage *




  








“Harrowing and emotional . . . A tribute to the enduring power of family. The story of the disaster’s widows uplifts and devastates in equal measure.” —Gareth Russell, author of The Ship of Dreams

When the Titanic foundered in April 1912, the world’s focus was on the tragedy of the passengers who lost their lives. Ever since, in films, dramatizations, adaptations and books, the focus has mostly continued to be on the ones who died.

The Titanic and the City of Widows It Left Behind focuses on another group of people—the widows and children of the crew who perished on board.

Author Julie Cook’s great-grandfather was a stoker who died on the Titanic. Her great-grandmother had to raise five children with no breadwinner.

This book focuses on Emily and the widows like her who had to fight for survival through great hardship, while still grieving for the men they loved who’d died on the ship. Using original archive sources and with accounts from descendants of crew who also lost their lives, the book asks how these women survived through abject poverty and grief—and why their voices have been silent for so long.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Help Me!: One Woman's Quest to Find Out If Self-Help Really Can Change Your Life *




  








“Consistently entertaining . . . she writes with unflinching honesty . . . Bridget Jones meets Buddha in this plucky, heartwarming, comical debut memoir.” —Kirkus Reviews (starred review)

For years journalist Marianne Power lined her bookshelves with dog-eared copies of definitive guides on how to live your best life, dipping in and out of self-help books when she needed them most. Then, one day, she woke up to find that the life she hoped for and the life she was living were worlds apart—and she set out to make some big changes.

Marianne decided to finally find out if her elusive “perfect existence” —the one without debt, anxiety, or hangover Netflix marathons, the one where she healthily bounced around town and met the cashmere-sweater-wearing man of her dreams—really did lie in the pages of our best known and acclaimed self-help books. She vowed to test a book a month for one year, following its advice to the letter, taking what she hoped would be the surest path to a flawless new her. But as the months passed and Marianne’s reality was turned upside down, she found herself confronted with a different question: Self-help can change your life, but is it for the better?

With humor, audacity, disarming candor and unassuming wisdom, in Help Me Marianne Power plumbs the trials and tests of being a modern woman in a “have it all” culture, and what it really means to be our very best selves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Memoir of an Independent Woman: An Unconventional Life Well Lived*




  








“The female incarnation of Forrest Gump…her life reads like a trip back through the defining personalities and events of the 20th century.”—Shoreline Times

After coming of age at the legendary Grossinger’s resort hotel in the Catskills, Tania Grossinger defied the conventions of an era. When women were routinely consigned to focusing exclusively on husband and family, Tania chose her own path. She started in public relations for The $64,000 Question, the TV show that was the focus of the infamous “quiz show scandals”; she was the publicist for Betty Friedan’s groundbreaking bestseller, The Feminine Mystique; and, for seven years, served as the director of broadcast promotion for Playboy Magazine and the Playboy Club. And that was only the beginning.

After escaping her marriage, she embarked on the next chapter of her life. Along the way she crossed paths with such iconic figures as Ayn Rand, Jackie Robinson, Joan Rivers, Timothy Leary, and Johnny Carson. Tania would also became embroiled in a real-life mystery: the unsolved disappearance of Claudia Kirschhoch, a fellow travel writer who vanished without a trace from their beachside hotel on the western tip of Jamaica.

Of her first memoir, Growing Up at Grossinger’s, the Jewish Daily Forward said Tania’s “childhood was…Like a version of Kay Thomson's Plaza Hotel-dwelling Eloise by way of 'Dirty Dancing.’” Now, written as an open letter to an imaginary daughter, Tania reflects on growing beyond—in a smart, funny, and revealing account of ignoring expectations and becoming a truly independent woman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In Royal Service to the Queen: A Novel of the Queen's Governess *




  








“Engrossing. Fans of The Crown will devour this.”--Publishers Weekly

The revealing story of Queen Elizabeth II's beloved governess, Marion Crawford, who spent more than sixteen years of her life in loyal service to the royal family and was later shunned by those she has loved and served.

Marion Crawford can remember each of the wonderful years when she was governess to the little Princesses Elizabeth and Margaret Rose: included in their lives, confided in, needed, trusted, and loved. These memories will never dim, ever. In Marion's mind, she will always be their Crawfie.

But things become increasingly complicated as the young royals navigate adulthood. It is May 1945 and Princess Elizabeth--the heiress presumptive to the British throne--has fallen in love, and the only member of her family who is happy for her is her governess. No one in the young princess's life thinks that Prince Philip of Greece would be a suitable husband for the future Queen of England. No one that is, except for Marion Crawford.

Crawfie wholeheartedly supports Elizabeth in her determination to marry Philip. She too has fallen in love--and has convinced her fiancé, George, that they must wait for Elizabeth and Philip to receive the King's blessingbefore she can leave her service to the Crown.

Over the next two years Crawfie is caught between loyalty to Princess Elizabeth; running the risk of alienating her royal employer, Queen Elizabeth; and losing the man she loves. But as Crawfie prevails to marry George and stands with him in Westminster Abbey on Elizabeth and Philip's wedding day, she is unaware that her troubled relationship with Queen Elizabeth is far from over. And just around the corner is a betrayal that will sever her bond with the royal family forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ages of American Capitalism: A History of the United States *




  








A leading economic historian traces the evolution of American capitalism from the colonial era to the present—and argues that we’ve reached a turning point that will define the era ahead.

“A monumental achievement, sure to become a classic.”—Zachary D. Carter, author of The Price of Peace

In this ambitious single-volume history of the United States, economic historian Jonathan Levy reveals how capitalism in America has evolved through four distinct ages and how the country’s economic evolution is inseparable from the nature of American life itself. The Age of Commerce spans the colonial era through the outbreak of the Civil War, and the Age of Capital traces the lasting impact of the industrial revolution. The volatility of the Age of Capital ultimately led to the Great Depression, which sparked the Age of Control, during which the government took on a more active role in the economy, and finally, in the Age of Chaos, deregulation and the growth of the finance industry created a booming economy for some but also striking inequalities and a lack of oversight that led directly to the crash of 2008.

In Ages of American Capitalism, Levy proves that capitalism in the United States has never been just one thing. Instead, it has morphed through the country’s history—and it’s likely changing again right now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Beguiling Spell (The Bewitched Cozy Mysteries Book 2) *




  








A Chocolate Factory with an Unusual and Stinky Spirit

When Click, Scatter, Walter and Maribel are called in to rid a chocolate factory of an evil presence, they didn't know the devilish imp also turned cocoa gold into brown poo. Not only do they have to deal with the rancid odor, but the spirit has teeth, which it uses to take a bite out of Walter. Death by Chocolate has new meaning when an employee is killed in a giant vat of the brown stuff. Did he succumb by the hand of the evil spirit or a menace that's more natural than supernatural?

We meet Click's evil sister. But is she truly evil or does her profession...lawyer...make her seem so? She seems to want to keep Click in a mental facility, but is that for her own good, or to keep Click from learning certain truths?

Will Click learn more about the past erased from her mind? And will the supernatural investigative team solve a mystery that's too odd even for them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder in Pleasanton: Tina Faelz and the Search for Justice *




  








A journalist digs into the California cold case of a teenager murdered in his hometown in this disturbing true crime account.

In April 1984, fourteen-year-old Foothill High freshman Tina Faelz took a shortcut on her walk home. About an hour later, she was found in a ditch, brutally stabbed to death. The murder shook the quiet East Bay suburb of Pleasanton and left investigators baffled.

With no witnesses or leads, the case went cold and remained so for nearly thirty years. Then the investigation finally got a break in 2011. Improved forensics recovered DNA from a drop of blood found at the scene matching Tina’s classmate, Steven Carlson.

Through dusty police files, personal interviews, letters and firsthand accounts, journalist Joshua Suchon revisits his childhood home to uncover the story of a shocking crime and the controversial sentencing that brought long-awaited answers to a tormented community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Six Weeks to Live: A Novel *




  








In this international bestseller, a “twisty tale of secrets and lies that reverberate across generations of a dysfunctional family” (Michele Campbell, author of The Wife Who Knew Too Much), a woman diagnosed with cancer sets out to discover if someone poisoned her before her time is up.

Jennifer Barnes never expected the shocking news she received at a routine doctor’s appointment: she has a terminal brain tumor—and only six weeks left to live.

While stunned by the diagnosis, the forty-eight-year-old mother decides to spend what little time she has left with her family—her adult triplets and twin grandsons—close by her side. But when she realizes she was possibly poisoned a year earlier, she’s determined to discover who might have tried to get rid of her before she’s gone for good.

Separated from her husband and with a contentious divorce in progress, Jennifer focuses her suspicions on her soon-to-be ex. Meanwhile, her daughters are each processing the news differently. Calm medical student Emily is there for whatever Jennifer needs. Moody scientist Aline, who keeps her mother at arm’s length, nonetheless agrees to help with the investigation. Even imprudent Miranda, who has recently had to move back home, is being unusually solicitous.

But with her daughters doubting her campaign against their father, Jennifer can’t help but wonder if the poisoning is all in her head—or if there’s someone else who wanted her dead. “Part whodunnit, part family drama, this textured and utterly spellbinding story unravels in surprising ways you won’t see coming” (Christina McDonald, USA TODAY bestselling author).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Believe Me Not: A compulsive and totally unputdownable edge-of-your-seat psychological thriller *




  








WHAT IF EVERYONE YOU LOVE IS LYING TO YOU?

When Megan wakes up in a hospital bed, her first question is: where's my baby?

But her husband, her sister and her doctor say he doesn't exist.

Megan's not in a maternity ward, she's in a psychiatric unit.

Convinced that they're lying to her, Megan is determined to find out the truth.

But how can you prove your baby exists when you can't trust your own memories?

An utterly chilling psychological thriller with a heart-stopping twist. You'll love this if you enjoyed THE PERFECT FATHER, THE RECOVERY OF ROSE GOLD or PLAYING NICE.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*No Way Out: A Gripping Novel of Suspense *




  








Beloved storyteller Fern Michaels, #1 New York Times and USA Today bestselling author of the Sisterhood, Godmothers, and Men of the Sisterhood Series, masterfully blends adventure, redemption, and rich emotion in her unforgettable novel of healing and hope.

Against all odds, Abby Mitchell has turned her life around. But in her crowning moment of celebration, dark clouds from the past threaten to undo everything she’s worked so hard for . . .

For the first time ever, Abby Mitchell feels that the world is her oyster. Her first book has found a publisher, a daring new surgery is on the horizon, and there’s a new man in her life, a man who sees beyond any flaws . . . into her heart.

Best of all, though, is that Abby has been reunited with her sister Mallory. Separated as girls after their parents died in a double tragedy, Abby always dreamed that, one day, they would be together again.

But while the two loving sisters make up for lost time, danger hides in the shadows. Now, Abby and Mallory have planned a sumptuous party—unaware that their gathering will include an uninvited guest who will do anything to keep the past hidden . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dragon Seed: A Novel of China at War *








A New York Times–bestselling historical novel about the Japanese invasion of Nanking from the author of The Good Earth.

Farmer Liang Tan knows only a quiet, traditional life in his remote Chinese farming community. When news filters in that Japanese forces are invading the country, he and his fellow villagers believe that if they behave decently to the Japanese soldiers, the civilians might remain undisturbed. They’re in for a shock, as the attackers lay waste to the country and install a puppet government designed to systematically carry out Japanese interests. In response, the Chinese farmers and their families form a resistance—which not only carries grave risk, but also breaks their vow of nonviolence, leading them to wonder if they’re any different than their enemy. Later adapted into a film featuring Katharine Hepburn, Dragon Seed is a brilliant and unflinching look at the horrors of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*What She Left Behind: an utterly compelling and unputdownable thriller *




  








He gave her everything. But can she trust him?

'Tense, creepy and utterly chilling' Charlotte Duckworth

'I devoured it in a single sitting' Charlotte Philby

'Sly, tense and heartbreaking' L V Matthews

'Unputdownable' Harriet Walker

Lauren can't wait to leave London for a fresh start in the countryside with her new partner Paul and his two young children.

She never thought she'd be so lucky. A dream glass house in the woods, a ready-made family, a second chance. But as dark rumours swirl about their new home, Lauren begins to question their happily-ever-after. When they met, she was at her most vulnerable. She would trust Paul with her life. But should she?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*American Mercenary: Books 1-3: Greatest Enemy, Offer of Revenge, and Dark Redemption *




  








“Jason Kasper’s American Mercenary series boils with bold action, exotic locales, and spellbinding intrigue.” Mark Greaney, #1 NYT Bestselling Author of the Gray Man series


From former Special Forces officer and USA Today bestselling author Jason Kasper comes a gripping set of thrillers. Now an international bestseller.

Book 1: Greatest Enemy

Army Ranger David Rivers enters the covert underworld of ex-special operators for hire. His new team serves a faceless mastermind known as the Handler. But as the stakes continue to rise, he learns that his new employer is more ruthless than anyone he's faced in combat—and he just might be David's greatest enemy.

Book 2: Offer of Revenge

David Rivers wants vengeance. But to get it, he must join the secretive organization that slaughtered the only family he had. Sent into battle against a savage force of enemy fighters in Somalia, David realizes that someone inside the organization seems to know his true purpose…and has been waiting for him all along.

Book 3: Dark Redemption

The path to revenge leads David Rivers into a labyrinth of twisted loyalties in the violent slums of Rio de Janeiro—where he learns the betrayal of his team was just the beginning. And nothing in David’s murderous past can prepare him for what happens when he finally meets his greatest enemy face-to-face.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Night Stalker Rescue: A Shadow Strike Novella *




  






When a helicopter from an elite special operations unit is shot down, the pilot has only one hope: a covert team of CIA assassins.

It wasn’t supposed to be a rescue mission.

David Rivers and his team were sent to Jolo Island in the Philippines for one reason: to kill a brutal terrorist leader.

But when their target shoots down a US Army helicopter, David and his men must race to rescue the evading pilot before it’s too late.

Because now the enemy knows the Americans are on the island…and he wants to make sure they die there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Turing's Vision: The Birth of Computer Science *







An accessible and fascinating exploration of how Alan Turing gave rise to modern computer science and applications, from the desktop to cell phones

In 1936, when he was just twenty-four years old, Alan Turing wrote a remarkable paper in which he outlined the theory of computation, laying out the ideas that underlie all modern computers. This groundbreaking and powerful theory now forms the basis of computer science. In Turing’s Vision, Chris Bernhardt explains the theory, Turing’s most important contribution, for the general reader. Bernhardt argues that the strength of Turing’s theory is its simplicity, and that, explained in a straightforward manner, it is eminently understandable by the non-specialist. As Marvin Minsky writes, “The sheer simplicity of the theory’s foundation and extraordinary short path from this foundation to its logical and surprising conclusions give the theory a mathematical beauty that alone guarantees it a permanent place in computer theory.” Bernhardt begins with the foundation and systematically builds to the surprising conclusions. He also views Turing’s theory in the context of mathematical history, other views of computation (including those of Alonzo Church), Turing’s later work, and the birth of the modern computer.

In the paper, “On Computable Numbers, with an Application to the Entscheidungsproblem,” Turing thinks carefully about how humans perform computation, breaking it down into a sequence of steps, and then constructs theoretical machines capable of performing each step. Turing wanted to show that there were problems that were beyond any computer's ability to solve; in particular, he wanted to find a decision problem that he could prove was undecidable. To explain Turing’s ideas, Bernhardt examines three well-known decision problems to explore the concept of undecidability; investigates theoretical computing machines, including Turing machines; explains universal machines; and proves that certain problems are undecidable, including Turing’s problem concerning computable numbers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Trail of Tears: The Rise and Fall of the Cherokee Nation *




  








A sixth-generation North Carolinian, highly-acclaimed author John Ehle grew up on former Cherokee hunting grounds. His experience as an accomplished novelist, combined with his extensive, meticulous research, culminates in this moving tragedy rich with historical detail.

The Cherokee are a proud, ancient civilization. For hundreds of years they believed themselves to be the "Principle People" residing at the center of the earth. But by the 18th century, some of their leaders believed it was necessary to adapt to European ways in order to survive. Those chiefs sealed the fate of their tribes in 1875 when they signed a treaty relinquishing their land east of the Mississippi in return for promises of wealth and better land. The U.S. government used the treaty to justify the eviction of the Cherokee nation in an exodus that the Cherokee will forever remember as the “trail where they cried.” The heroism and nobility of the Cherokee shine through this intricate story of American politics, ambition, and greed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Revolutionary Summer: The Birth of American Independence *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A distinctive portrait of the crescendo moment in American history from the Pulitzer Prize-winning American historian

“Accessible and electric.... [Ellis] crisply covers the decisive and improbable events of 1776.... [A] dramatic slice of history.” —USA Today

The summer months of 1776 witnessed the most consequential events in the story of our country’s founding. While the thirteen colonies came together and agreed to secede from the British Empire, the British were dispatching the largest armada ever to cross the Atlantic to crush the rebellion in the cradle. The Continental Congress and the Continental Army were forced to make decisions on the run, improvising as history congealed around them.

In a brilliant and seamless narrative, Ellis meticulously examines the most influential figures in this propitious moment, including George Washington, John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Franklin, and Britain’s Admiral Lord Richard and General William Howe. He weaves together the political and military experiences as two sides of a single story, and shows how events on one front influenced outcomes on the other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Fleet Air Arm Boys: Volume Two: Strike, Anti-Submarine, Early Warning and Support Aircraft since 1945. True Tales from Royal Navy Men and Women Air and Ground Crew *




  






Since the end of World War 2 the primary role of the Royal Navy’s Fleet Air Arm has been airborne power projection; the ability rapidly to respond to any trouble spot across the globe and to protect the interests of the United Kingdom and its partner nations. The principal tools in that response were the strike aircraft which took the offensive to the aggressor. Although from 2010 to 2020 fixed-wing carrier aviation was not part of the Fleet Air Arm, with the advent of the navy’s two new aircraft carriers, HMS Queen Elizabeth and HMS Prince of Wales, that capability has been restored. This renewed focus has not only seen the return of flying high performance aircraft from a carrier, but also the regeneration of the necessary skills, and courage, needed to cope with the extremes of weather and the nature of air operations in a very high-risk environment. However the lessons of the past have not been forgotten, and so many of those previous experiences are related within these pages – true stories of the last 76 years from aircrew, maintainers, aircraft handlers and many other supporting staff both men and women.

Following on from the success of volume one, this second volume covers every fixed-wing aircraft type flown from carriers in the strike, anti-submarine warfare and the vital airborne early warning roles; from Scimitars to Hunters, Buccaneers to Skyraiders and many more, plus an extensive fleet of land-based aircraft. As with the first volume, involvement in operations such as Suez, the Beira Patrol, the Falklands, Belize, Bosnia and elsewhere is included. Despite the intensity and all-to-frequent tragedy of operations, the esprit de corps, and the ability to find the necessary release through laughter, shine through. Here are the words of the man and women themselves, profusely illustrated in black and white and color.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Operation Pedestal: The Fleet That Battled to Malta, 1942 *




  








Renowned historian Max Hastings recreates one of the most thrilling events of World War II: Operation Pedestal, the British action to save its troops from starvation on Malta—an action-packed tale of courage, fortitude, loss, and triumph against all odds.

In 1940, Hitler had two choices when it came to the Mediterranean region: stay out, or commit sufficient forces to expel the British from the Middle East. Against his generals’ advice, the Fuhrer committed a major strategic blunder. He ordered the Wehrmacht to seize Crete, allowing the longtime British bastion of Malta to remain in Allied hands. Over the fall of 1941, the Royal Navy and RAF, aided by British intelligence, used the island to launch a punishing campaign against the Germans, sinking more than 75 percent of their supply ships destined for North Africa.

But by spring 1942, the British lost their advantage. In April and May, the Luftwaffe dropped more bombs on Malta than London received in the blitz. A succession of British attempts to supply and reinforce the island by convoy during the spring and summer of 1942 failed. British submarines and surface warships were withdrawn, and the remaining forces were on the brink of starvation.

Operation Pedestal chronicles the ensuing British mission to save those troops. Over twelve days in August, German and Italian forces faced off against British air and naval fleets in one of the fiercest battles of the war, while ships packed with supplies were painstakingly divided and dispersed. In the end only a handful of the Allied ships made it, most important among them the SS Ohio, carrying the much-needed fuel to the men on Malta.

As Hastings makes clear, while the Germans claimed victory, it was the British who ultimately prevailed, for Malta remained a crucial asset that helped lead to the Nazis’ eventual defeat. While the Royal Navy never again attempted an operation on such scale, Hasting argues that without that August convoy the British on Malta would not have survived. In the cruel accountancy of war, the price was worth paying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/08/22.

Currently $3.

*Inside SEAL Team Six: My Life and Missions with America's Elite Warriors *




  








The Inside Story of America's Ultimate Warriors

When Osama bin Laden was assassinated, the entire world was fascinated by the men who had completed the seemingly impossible mission that had dogged the U.S. government for over a decade. SEAL Team 6 became synonymous with heroism, duty, and justice. Only a handful of the elite men who make up the SEALs, the US Navy's best and bravest, survive the legendary and grueling selection process that leads to becoming a member of Team 6, a group so classified it technically does not even exist. There are no better warriors on Earth.

Don Mann knows what it takes to be a brother in this ultra-selective fraternity. As a member of Seal Team Six for over eight years and a SEAL for over seventeen years, he worked in countless covert operations, operating from land, sea, and air, and facing shootings, decapitations, and stabbings. He was captured by the enemy and lived to tell the tale, and he participated in highly classified missions all over the globe, including Somalia, Panama, El Salvador, Colombia, Afghanistan, and Iraq. As a coordinator for several civilian SEAL training programs, and as a former Training Officer of SEAL Team Six, he was directly responsible for shaping the bodies and minds of SEALs who carried out the assassination of Osama bin Laden.

But to become a SEAL, Mann had to overcome his own troubled childhood and push his body to its breaking point -- and beyond. Inside Seal Team 6 is a high octane narrative of physical and mental toughness, giving unprecedented insight to the inner workings of the training and secret missions of the world's most respected and feared combat unit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/09/22.

Currently $1.

*Mech Wars: The Complete Military Sci-Fi Series *




  








Humanity is tired of losing. Enter the mech.

Jake Price has always dreamed of joining the Darkstream military, like his father before him. When he’s told his gaming scores are good enough to qualify him for a brand new training program, designed to find recruits talented enough to pilot humanity’s first mechs, he can hardly believe it.

He’s right to be doubtful. There are hundreds of other recruits competing for the same eight jobs, and they’re all as skilled as he is. Worse, the training instructor is an unhinged chief with a particular dislike for Jake.

But Jake refuses to give up, refuses to wash out. Because humanity is facing its greatest threat yet. If someone doesn’t step up, it could all be over for the human species.

Mech Wars has garnered over 1,000 5-star reviews. Download this complete military science fiction series today.

Contains:

Book 1: Powered
When the colonization of space goes wrong. A fledgling human colony is imperiled by a mysterious alien invasion.

Book 2: Dynamo
First contact happened, and it didn't go like we thought it would. Now Jake must lead a team of mechs through a harsh alien wilderness.

Book 3: Meltdown
Space exploration was supposed to be an adventure. Instead, Jake finds himself caught in the middle of humanity's worst nightmare.

Book 4: Infliction
Jake's final test has arrived. Does he have what it takes to save humanity?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Starfighter Down (Relics of the Ancients Book 1) *




  








A rogue Overmind is on the loose.

A million souls hang in the balance.

The Solaran Defense Forces make the difficult decision to evacuate the colony of Robichar in order to avoid a direct confrontation. But when Captain Elya Nevers gets shot down during the evacuation, his squadron and the admiral in charge have to think fast to rescue their pilot before the Kryl overrun the system.

Fighting to survive in hostile territory, Captain Nevers discovers what the rampaging Overmind is really after—and it changes everything.

An extinct species known as the Telos fled the galaxy eons ago. What caused them to vanish in such a hurry? And more importantly, what ancient relics of alien power did they leave behind?

It’s fly or die in this space opera action adventure for fans of Battlestar Galactica, Star Wars, Honor Harrington, and Starcraft II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Monster Royale (One U.G.L.Y. Marine Book 3) *




  








When a soldier has survived so many ‘impossible’ missions, the word almost loses its meaning.

Until that soldier gets a mission brief so brutal the description makes them hesitate…

Bring it. Nothing is going to stop Joe. He has taken on every mission they’ve sent his way to date and come out on top.

Having reestablished his cred and made a proper name for himself, Joe has earned some trust from the Vale council, which comes with both perks and downsides.

When a known Komran outpost that has recently been upgraded shows signs of staging an invasion, there are only two options: commit to a full-force assault and lose many lives and ships to take the base, or send in a small, elite team to take on an entire base by themselves.

The council believes the barbarian has done well so far. Why not risk his team’s necks first and see how it goes before scheduling that assault?

Joe and his team must make their way to a planet that has been under Komran control for decades, travel through unforgiving and poorly-mapped terrain, and destroy a base filled with hundreds of aliens to prevent a potential invasion at the humans’ back door.

For once, Joe feels that what’s being asked of him is more than a challenge. This feels suicidal…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Forbidden Stars (The Axiom Book 3) *




  








This “witty, heartfelt sci-fi romp” is the dazzling third installment in a diverse space opera series for fans of The Expanse and John Scalzi’s The Collapsing Empire—from a Hugo Award–winning author (Tor.com)

The ancient alien gods are waking up—and there’s only one spaceship crew ready to stop them . . .

Aliens known as the Liars gave humanity access to the stars through twenty-nine wormholes. They didn’t mention that other aliens, the ancient, tyrannical—but thankfully sleeping—Axiom occupied all the other systems. When the twenty-ninth fell silent, humanity chalked it up to radical separatists and moved on. But now, on board the White Raven, Captain Callie and her crew of Axiom-hunters receive word that the twenty-ninth colony may have met a very different fate.

With their bridge generator, they skip past the wormhole—and discover another Axiom project, fully awake, and poised to pour through the wormhole gate into all the worlds of humanity . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dragonfire Rain: The Complete Trilogy (World of Requiem) *




  








Dragons. Beasts of legend and wonder. Since ancient times, they ruled the sky.

But now a dark goddess invades. Dragonfire cannot burn her. Claws cannot cut her. Only Princess Fira, a young red dragon, can stop her.

This box set contains the complete Dragonfire Rain trilogy, a new saga set in the bestselling world of Requiem.

Book 1: Blood of Dragons – Nemoria, an evil goddess, invades the kingdom of dragons. Armies shatter before her. The young Princess Fira has a special power. Only her dragonfire can burn Nemoria. Can Fira find the courage to face the dark goddess?

Book 2: Rage of Dragons – Valkyries invade. They are immortal warriors, sworn to the goddess Nemoria. With swords of light, with wings of steel, they slaughter dragons. Fira flies on a desperate quest. She must find the Mirror of Many Worlds, a magical artifact which can banish the valkyries.

Book 3: Flight of Dragons – Titans rampage. They are gargantuan beasts, taller than mountains. As Requiem shatters, her dragons gather for their final stand. They must invade the realm of the gods. They must do the impossible – slay a goddess.

Since 2011, the Requiem novels have captivated readers, selling over 500,000 copies and hitting the USA Today bestsaellers list. Dragonfire Rain is a new trilogy set in this world of magic, honor, and dragonfire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Chameleon Assassin (Chameleon Assassin Series Book 1) *




  








Voted Best Contemporary/Urban Fantasy of 2017 by eFestival of Words

Libby is a mutant, one of the top burglars and assassins in the world. For a price, she caters to executives’ secret desires. Eliminate your corporate rival? Deliver a priceless art masterpiece or necklace? Hack into another corporation’s network? Libby’s your girl.

Climate change met nuclear war, and humanity lost. The corporations stepped in, stripping governments of power. Civilization didn’t end, but it became less civilized. There are few rules as corporations jockey for position and control of assets and markets. In the year 2200, the world has barely recovered the level of technology that existed before the ice melted and the subsequent wars. Corporate elites live in their walled estates and skyscraper apartments while the majority of humanity supplies their luxuries. On the bottom level, the mutants, the poor, and the criminals scramble every day just to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Land Below *




  








A treasure hunt into the deepest cave system in Europe takes a turn for the worst.

Now rather than treasure it is survival that is at the forefront of the spelunkers' thoughts. But their attempt to escape out of the dark deep places is thwarted.

Men are not at home in the depths. But there are things that are, pale terrifying things.

Huge things.

Things red in tooth and claw.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*American Cheese: An Indulgent Odyssey Through the Artisan Cheese World *




  








From the author of Away with Words, a deeply hilarious and unexpectedly insightful deep-dive into a cultural and culinary phenomenon: cheese.

“Who knew it was possible to enjoy reading about cheese as much as eating it? Remarkably entertaining, deeply insightful, and downright hilarious, American Cheese goes far beyond the plastic yellow slices we all know, and some love, revealing a community as quirky, passionate, and creative as the cheese they put into the world.”
— Jim Gaffigan, comedian/actor and New York Times bestselling author of Food: A Love Story

Joe Berkowitz loves cheese. Or at least he thought he did. After stumbling upon an artisinal tasting at an upscale cheese shop one Valentine’s Day, he realized he’d hardly even scratched the surface. These cheeses were like nothing he had ever tasted—a visceral drug-punch that reverberated deliciousness—and they were from America. He felt like he was being let in a great cosmic secret, and instantly he was in love.

This discovery inspired Joe to embark on the cheese adventure of a lifetime, spending a year exploring the subculture around cheese, from its trenches to its command centers. He dove headfirst into the world of artisan cheese; of premiere makers and mongers, cave-dwelling affineurs, dairy scientists, and restauranteurs. The journey would take him around the world, from the underground cheese caves in Paris to the mountains of Gruyere, leaving no curd unturned, all the while cultivating an appreciation for cheese and its place in society.

Joe’s journey from amateur to aficionado eventually comes to mirror the rise of American cheese on the world stage. As he embeds with Team USA at an international mongering competition and makes cheese in the experimental vats at the Dairy Research Center in Wisconsin, one of the makers he meets along the way gears up to make America’s biggest splash ever at the World Cheese Awards. Through this odyssey of cheese, an unexpected culture of passionate cheesemakers is revealed, along with the extraordinary impact of one delicious dairy product.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Trust: America's Best Chance *




  








Secretary of Transportation Pete Buttigieg demonstrates how a breakdown of trust has brought our nation to the brink of disaster—and how its restoration for all can reclaim America’s future.


In a century warped by terrorism, Trumpist populism, systemic racism, financial collapse, and a global pandemic, trust—in our institutions, in each other, and in the American project itself—has precipitously eroded. We are now experiencing the disastrous consequences of a “crisis in trust,” writes Pete Buttigieg, former presidential candidate and best-selling author of Shortest Way Home. In this arresting, impassioned account, Buttigieg contends that our success—or failure—in confronting the greatest challenges of the decade will rest on whether we can effectively cultivate, deepen, and, where necessary, repair the networks of trust that are now endangered, or for so many, never even existed. Interweaving history, political philosophy, and affecting passages of memoir, Trust is an urgent call to foster an “American way of trust.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Three Days in Moscow: Ronald Reagan and the Fall of the Soviet Empire (Three Days Series) *




  








"An instant classic, if not the finest book to date on Ronald Reagan.” — Jay Winik

President Reagan's dramatic battle to win the Cold War is revealed as never before by the #1 bestselling author and award-winning anchor of the #1 rated Special Report with Bret Baier.

Moscow, 1988: 1,000 miles behind the Iron Curtain, Ronald Reagan stood for freedom and confronted the Soviet empire. 

In his acclaimed bestseller Three Days in January, Bret Baier illuminated the extraordinary leadership of President Dwight Eisenhower at the dawn of the Cold War. Now in his highly anticipated new history, Three Days in Moscow, Baier explores the dramatic endgame of America’s long struggle with the Soviet Union and President Ronald Reagan’s central role in shaping the world we live in today.

On May 31, 1988, Reagan stood on Russian soil and addressed a packed audience at Moscow State University, delivering a remarkable—yet now largely forgotten—speech that capped his first visit to the Soviet capital. This fourth in a series of summits between Reagan and Soviet General Secretary Mikhail Gorbachev, was a dramatic coda to their tireless efforts to reduce the nuclear threat. More than that, Reagan viewed it as “a grand historical moment”: an opportunity to light a path for the Soviet people—toward freedom, human rights, and a future he told them they could embrace if they chose. It was the first time an American president had given an address about human rights on Russian soil. Reagan had once called the Soviet Union an “evil empire.” Now, saying that depiction was from “another time,” he beckoned the Soviets to join him in a new vision of the future. The importance of Reagan’s Moscow speech was largely overlooked at the time, but the new world he spoke of was fast approaching; the following year, in November 1989, the Berlin Wall fell and the Soviet Union began to disintegrate, leaving the United States the sole superpower on the world stage.

Today, the end of the Cold War is perhaps the defining historical moment of the past half century, and must be understood if we are to make sense of America’s current place in the world, amid the re-emergence of US-Russian tensions during Vladimir Putin’s tenure. Using Reagan’s three days in Moscow to tell the larger story of the president’s critical and often misunderstood role in orchestrating a successful, peaceful ending to the Cold War, Baier illuminates the character of one of our nation’s most venerated leaders—and reveals the unique qualities that allowed him to succeed in forming an alliance for peace with the Soviet Union, when his predecessors had fallen short.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Secret Keeper: A Novel *




  








From the New York Times and #1 internationally bestselling author of The Distant Hours, The Forgotten Garden, and The House at Riverton, a spellbinding novel of family secrets, murder, and enduring love.

During a picnic at her family’s farm in the English countryside, sixteen-year-old Laurel Nicolson witnesses a shocking crime, a crime that challenges everything she knows about her adored mother, Dorothy. Now, fifty years later, Laurel and her sisters are meeting at the farm to celebrate Dorothy’s ninetieth birthday. Realizing that this is her last chance to discover the truth about that long-ago day, Laurel searches for answers that can only be found in Dorothy’s past. Clue by clue, she traces a secret history of three strangers from vastly different worlds thrown together in war-torn London—Dorothy, Vivien, and Jimmy—whose lives are forever after entwined. A gripping story of deception and passion, The Secret Keeper will keep you enthralled to the last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mary Russell's War: And other stories of suspense (Mary Russell and Sherlock Holmes) *




  








Laurie R. King illuminates the hidden corners of her beloved Mary Russell and Sherlock Holmes series in this dynamic short story collection.

In nine previously published short stories and one brand-new, never-before-seen Sherlock Holmes mystery—available together for the first time—Laurie R. King blends her long-running brand of crime fiction with historical treats and narrative sleight of hand. At the heart of the collection is a prequel novella that begins with England’s declaration of war in 1914. As told in Mary Russell’s teenage diaries, the whip-smart girl investigates familial mysteries, tracks German spies through San Francisco, and generally delights with her extraordinary mind—until an unimaginable tragedy strikes.

Here too is the case of a professor killed by a swarm of bees; Mrs. Hudson’s investigation of a string of disappearing household items—and a lifelong secret; a revealing anecdote about a character integral to The God of the Hive; the story of Mary’s beloved Uncle Jake and a monumental hand of cards; and a series of postcards in which Mary searches for her missing husband, Sherlock Holmes.

Last but not least, fans will be especially thrilled by Mary’s account of her decision, at age ninety-two, to publish her memoirs—and how she concluded that Ms. King should be the one to introduce her voice to the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ghostly Start: A Harper Harlow Mystery Books 1-3 *




  








Harper Harlow can see and talk to ghosts. She's built a business out of helping souls crossover, and even though the cases sometimes go wonky she's good at what she does.

Jared Monroe wants to be a big city detective in a large market. Instead he's forced to take a job in the small community of Whisper Cove until the right position opens up. He doesn't believe in ghosts, and yet he can't seem to stay away from Harper.

These two are on a collision course for each other but danger is in the way. Can they survive long enough to give in to temptation, or will their chance at romance be cut short?

This is the first three books in the Harper Harlow mystery series. It includes Ghostly Interests, Ghostly Issues and Ghostly Deceits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Myrtle Grove Garden Club Mystery Series, Box Set: Books 1-3 *




  








Welcome to Myrtle Grove, a small town nestled in the lake country of Oklahoma, where life revolves around friendship, family and Sunday dinner, and no one seems to have noticed the recent rise in the local murder rate. The founding members of the Myrtle Grove Garden Club are Jesse Camden and her mother, Sophia, who are co-owners of the Gilded Lily Tea Room and Coffee House, along with Vivian Windsor, who is Myrtle Grove’s resident oil heiress and a lifelong friend of the Camden ladies.

Bonus: Recipes included in each book. Three complete books in the boxed set are:

Murder, Mayhem and Bliss (Book 1)
When the husband of Bliss Kerr, niece of Vivian Windsor, is found dead in their pool, Jesse Camden hurries to the side of her dear friend, Vivian. As murmurs of murder grow, and Bliss’s future darkens, Vivian turns to Jesse for help. With eager assistance from the Garden Club, Jesse sets out to find a killer, painfully aware she has no idea how, and failure isn’t an option.

Murder Most Thorny (Book 2)
Jesse Camden’s reunion with an old friend comes to a shocking halt when a tornado drops a dead body out of the sky almost on top of them. When that body proves to be her friend’s ex-husband, Jesse scrambles the Garden Club together to help dig up evidence of her friend’s innocence. Unfortunately, all they dig up is another dead body.

Murder on a Silver Sea (Book 3)
A string of accidents and a wealthy dowager’s fatal fall send Jesse Camden and her Garden Club bestie, Vivian Windsor, rushing to a remote island in the Salish Sea to search for a possible murderer and fulfill a promise to safeguard the small dog who inherits not only the fortune but the danger that comes with it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Chosen for Death (The Thea Kozak Mystery Series, Book 1) *




  








Tragically widowed, Thea Kozak is tall, brave, and trying to rebuild her life.

Then her little sister is murdered in a picturesque Maine town. The police have no leads. Her grieving parents are eager to put everything behind them, and Thea--"little mother" to her adopted sister--refuses to back down. Not when she can do one more thing for Carrie: find the killer and get justice for her little sister.

But the truth behind Carrie and her adoption proves ugly, and her killer steadfastly believes family secrets must be kept silent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death in a Funhouse Mirror (The Thea Kozak Mystery Series, Book 2) *




  








After surviving her husband's tragic death, then solving her sister's murder, Thea Kozak thought her amateur detective days were over, until she met a woman who had it all, and then some.

Helene Streeter, the perfect wife, mother, and consummate professional, is brutally murdered, leaving friends and family with more questions than answers. Helene's daughter--Thea's old college roommate--begs for her help.

Thea agrees, and is drawn into a web of deceit and madness as the lies surrounding Helene unravel, releasing the twisted monsters she kept hidden behind her oh-so-perfect façade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death at the Wheel (The Thea Kozak Mystery Series, Book 3) *




  








Smart and funny, Thea Kozak is carving out a career for herself while trying to win her critical mother's approval.

Home for Easter, Thea's mother introduces her to Julie Bass, a young widow whose husband died in a horrific accident at the local auto racetrack. Julie is the woman Thea's mother wants her to be--married to a suitable man and producing adorable children.

While resisting her mother's insistence that she use her own experience of losing a husband to help Julie, Thea brings her amateur detective skills to bear when the racetrack "accident" proves to be murder and Julie is arrested.

Bypassing the authorities, Thea searches for the real killer, confronting crooked ********, corrupt bankers, and barreling through a web of lies. But this time, she may not be able to save herself... or Julie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*An Educated Death (The Thea Kozak Mystery Series, Book 4) *




  








When a student is found drowned in the campus pond of a prestigious New England boarding school, Thea Kozak is called in for crisis management. Cooperation abounds until Thea discovers that the young victim was pregnant and the death may not have been an accident. Then administration and students turn tight-lipped. When Thea digs deeper, she unearths a host of nasty secrets beneath the school’s genteel facade.
Now everyone wants her gone, everyone except the killer who has a very different fate in mind for Thea Kozak.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death in Paradise (The Thea Kozak Mystery Series, Book 5) *




  








In Hawaii to help run a conference, Thea Kozak is determined to find time to relax--until the conference chairwoman is found dead.

While struggling to keep the conference from descending into chaos, Thea discovers more motives and suspects than she can handle. Throw in hostile local cops, the victim's suspicious husband, and Thea's hopes for trading her business suit for a bikini and some sun are dashed.

But with help from an observant little girl, a too-observant pathologist, and a dear friend, Thea just may come out of this alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Liberty or Death (The Thea Kozak Mystery Series, Book 6) *




  








Thea Kozak's sometimes rocky relationship with Maine state police detective Andre Lemieux has flourished. Now, on the day of their wedding, Thea receives awful news: Andre has been taken hostage by a militant militia group. Their terms: release one of their members from jail.

The State of Maine isn't interested in co-operating. Neither is the prisoner.

Taking the situation in-hand, Thea goes undercover in the town where she suspects Andre is hidden, and comes face-to-face with the most terrifying and ruthless adversaries of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Stalking Death (The Thea Kozak Mystery Series, Book 7) *




  








The headmaster at New England's St. Matthews School is determined to hold tight to alumni funding, no matter the cost. St. Matthews student Shondra Jones--a tightly coiled bundle of rage and resentment--is being stalked and no one will help. But word is getting out, and parents are getting worried.

Called in by the administration to help Shondra, crisis specialist Thea Kozak quickly realizes much is being swept beneath the elite school's genteel veneer; including Shondra's stalker--the grandson of a generous donor. Spoiled by money and bailouts, he knows he's protected, and immune to consequences, no matter what he does next, maybe even murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death Comes Knocking (The Thea Kozak Mystery Series, Book 10) *




  








A Secretive Neighbor's Disappearance Raises Questions in Death Comes Knocking, a Thea Kozak Murder Mystery from Kate Flora.

--Maine, Present Day--

Happy to finally be settling into her new home, a heavily pregnant Thea Kozak is rushing to get the baby’s room finished when she’s surprised by a visit from her new neighbor, Jessica, who is equally pregnant.

Thrilled to meet another new mother in the neighborhood, Thea and Jessica bond over their mutual condition. But after many cups of herbal tea and cookies, Thea is puzzled by Jessica's unwillingness to talk about her past.

A week later, Thea arrives at Jessica's house for a planned shopping trip to discover Jessica is gone, leaving only a trash bag of women's clothing at the end of the driveway.

Returning home, there's a disturbing voice mail from Jessica: "Please, Thea. Don’t worry about me. If anyone comes looking for me, you don’t know me. You’ve never seen me. Don’t tell them anything."

Thea’s resolve to avoid getting drawn into any more potentially dangerous adventures crumbles as she sets out to learn who Jessica is and who—or what—she’s running from.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death in a Texas Desert: And Other True Crime Stories from The Dallas Observer *




  








Death in a Texas Desert is a fast-paced collection of 17 compelling true crime stories from the pages of the award-winning The Dallas Observer. From the "Phantom Killer" that haunted Texarkana in teh mid-1940s to the day of terror in 1991 when a crazed man began spraying bullets into Luby's Cafeteria in Killeen, author Carlton Stowers recoutns the infamy and infamous from the crime files of Texas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Night You Left: The tense and shocking thriller that readers can’t put down *




  








IT ONLY TAKES A MOMENT TO UNRAVEL A PERFECT LIFE . . .

When Grace's fiancé vanishes without a trace the night after proposing, her life is turned upside down. But has Nick walked out on her, or is he in danger?

As Grace desperately searches for answers, it soon becomes clear that Nick wasn't the uncomplicated man she thought she knew. And when she uncovers a hidden tragedy from his childhood, she realises an awful truth: that you can run from your past - but your secrets will always catch up with you . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Saxon Wolf: A Viking epic of berserkers and battle (Fire Born Book 2) *




  








'Compelling, disturbing, entertaining, this is a bloody riot from start to finish. In every good sense' Theodore Brun, author of A Burning Sea

*Conflict flares once more in Saxony...*
March, AD 773. Bjarki Bloodhand is now Fire Born – a legendary berserker inhabited by the ferocious spirit of a bear in battle. Yet he has sworn never again to allow that sacred rage to possess him, lest he for ever lose himself in the madness like his father.

Tor Hildarsdottir yearns to save pagan Saxony from the grip of the Christian Franks, who now occupy half the region. But she also has serious problems closer to home with her fast-growing pet bear cub, Garm, and, worse, she seems to be falling in love.

Widukind, new lord of the Saxons, is on a mission to reconquer the lands of his fathers from the Franks. He will stop at nothing to win the hearts of the men and women of the North, and bind them to his cause. But will they follow the Saxon Wolf in an unwinnable war? And will Bjarki join them?

The epic second novel in the Fire Born saga, perfect for fans of Bernard Cornwell, Giles Kristian, and Matthew Harffy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Off Target *




  








When a one-night stand leads to a long-desired pregnancy, Susan will do anything to ensure her husband won't find out ... including the unthinkable. But when something horrendous is unleashed around the globe, her secret isn't the only thing that is no longer safe...

––––––––––––––––––––––––

A longed-for baby
An unthinkable decision
A deadly mistake

In an all-too-possible near future, when genetic engineering has become the norm for humans, not just crops, parents are prepared to take incalculable risks to ensure that their babies are perfect ... altering genes that may cause illness, and more...

Susan has been trying for a baby for years, and when an impulsive one-night stand makes her dream come true, she'll do anything to keep her daughter and ensure her husband doesn't find out ... including the unthinkable. She believes her secret is safe. For now.

But as governments embark on a perilous genetic arms race and children around the globe start experiencing a host of distressing symptoms – even taking their own lives – something truly horrendous is unleashed. Because those children have only one thing in common, and people are starting to ask questions...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Heirs of the Founders: The Epic Rivalry of Henry Clay, John Calhoun and Daniel Webster, the Second Generation of American Giants *




  








From New York Times bestselling historian H. W. Brands comes the riveting story of how, in nineteenth-century America, a new set of political giants battled to complete the unfinished work of the Founding Fathers and decide the future of our democracy

In the early 1800s, three young men strode onto the national stage, elected to Congress at a moment when the Founding Fathers were beginning to retire to their farms. Daniel Webster of Massachusetts, a champion orator known for his eloquence, spoke for the North and its business class. Henry Clay of Kentucky, as dashing as he was ambitious, embodied the hopes of the rising West. South Carolina's John Calhoun, with piercing eyes and an even more piercing intellect, defended the South and slavery.

Together these heirs of Washington, Jefferson and Adams took the country to war, battled one another for the presidency and set themselves the task of finishing the work the Founders had left undone. Their rise was marked by dramatic duels, fierce debates, scandal and political betrayal. Yet each in his own way sought to remedy the two glaring flaws in the Constitution: its refusal to specify where authority ultimately rested, with the states or the nation, and its unwillingness to address the essential incompatibility of republicanism and slavery.

They wrestled with these issues for four decades, arguing bitterly and hammering out political compromises that held the Union together, but only just. Then, in 1850, when California moved to join the Union as a free state, "the immortal trio" had one last chance to save the country from the real risk of civil war. But, by that point, they had never been further apart.

Thrillingly and authoritatively, H. W. Brands narrates an epic American rivalry and the little-known drama of the dangerous early years of our democracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Rise of Hitler (Images of War)*




  







In 1945, amidst the ruins of a bomb-damaged German home a tattered book, Deutschland Erwache, was recovered as a souvenir by a British soldier. This rare and invaluable primary resource now forms the basis of The Rise of Hitler Illustrated, which is a photographic record of Hitlers' rise to power from when he was born in 1889, as he took over the hearts and minds of the German people, and his eventual arrival at the top.

The original book is typical of the propaganda of the time, with the obvious non-critical acceptance of everything that Adolf Hitler was and what he stood for. It attempts to present him as a peace loving man, who wanted nothing other than quiet in his 'beloved Alps', who dearly loved children and was kind to all. But as we all know, the truth was completely different. He was a man who, despite his unbounded evilness, was able to assert limitless power over a nation before creating maximum misery for millions.

When found, the original book was divest of its cover and all the worse for wear, but Trevor Salisbury has gone to every effort to salvage some of the images, the result a fresh and new perspective that sheds light on Hitler's control of Germany. It is a welcome addition to Pen & Sword's highly acclaimed Images of War series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Adolf Hitler: Images of War *




  








A rare, revealing, and chilling photographic history of Adolf Hitler—from mollycoddled child to vile propagandist to despotic madman.

One of the most intriguing mysteries about the rise of history’s most despised dictator is just how utterly ordinary he once seemed. A chubby child, a mama’s boy, an idle student, a failed artist, self-pitying outcast, and just another face in the crowd. The early images of Adolf Hitler give no hint of the demonic spirit bent on global domination. Only later in his tortured life came the metamorphosis, and the mask fell away to reveal a monster.

Adolf Hitler: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives traces this dramatic process in photographs—some iconic, some rare and intimate. And they are all revealing in their gradually subtle and disturbing transformation, demonstrating the mesmerizing power that Hitler wielded not only over the German public but also statesmen, industrialists, and the global media. Many culled from the author’s private collection, the photographs collected here provide unique insight into the mind of a megalomaniac and architect of the twentieth century’s most unfathomable atrocity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/09/22.

Currently $2.

*Hue 1968: A Turning Point of the American War in Vietnam *




  








New York Times Bestseller


A Los Angeles Times Book Prize Finalist in History


Winner of the 2018 Marine Corps Heritage Foundation Greene Award for a distinguished work of nonfiction


"An extraordinary feat of journalism . . . full of emotion and color."—Karl Marlantes, Wall Street Journal


The first battle book from Mark Bowden since his #1 New York Times bestseller Black Hawk Down, Hue 1968 is the story of the centerpiece of the Tet Offensive and a turning point in the American War in Vietnam.

In the early hours of January 31, 1968, the North Vietnamese launched over one hundred attacks across South Vietnam in what would become known as the Tet Offensive. The lynchpin of Tet was the capture of Hue, Vietnam?s intellectual and cultural capital, by 10,000 National Liberation Front troops who descended from hidden camps and surged across the city of 140,000. Within hours the entire city was in their hands save for two small military outposts. American commanders refused to believe the size and scope of the Front?s presence, ordering small companies of marines against thousands of entrenched enemy troops. After several futile and deadly days, Lieutenant Colonel Ernie Cheatham would finally come up with a strategy to retake the city, block by block and building by building, in some of the most intense urban combat since World War II.

With unprecedented access to war archives in the U.S. and Vietnam and interviews with participants from both sides, Bowden narrates each stage of this crucial battle through multiple viewpoints. Played out over 24 days and ultimately costing 10,000 lives, the Battle of Hue was by far the bloodiest of the entire war. When it ended, the American debate was never again about winning, only about how to leave. Hue 1968 is a gripping and moving account of this pivotal moment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/10/22.

Currently $1.

*Bad Cargo (Marathon Book 1) *




  








IF THERE'S ONE THING ADAM ECKHART KNOWS, IT'S THAT HUMANS ARE TROUBLE.

He should know. He is one.

As captain of the Marathon, a cobbled-together ship crewed by aliens and androids scraping by on odd jobs at the outskirts of settled space, Adam has plenty to worry about without adding his own species to the mix.

But when a pair of mortally wounded humans cross his path during a heist gone wrong, he finds himself compelled to save them.

Big mistake.

Because if there's one more thing Adam knows, it's that the universe never leaves a good deed unpunished.

He and his crew are about to find out just how right he is.

Bad Cargo is the first book in the Marathon series, an action-packed carnival ride of a space opera that will leave you breathless.

Note: This is an homage to classic pulp sci-fi. If you're looking for hard sci-fi, look elsewhere. But if you're looking for adventures on alien planets with even more alien creatures, this is the series for you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lost Causes of Bleak Creek *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “Stranger Things meets the South. Chilling, hilarious, and suspenseful—I loved it!”—Felicia Day

From the authors of Rhett & Link's Book of Mythicality and creators of Good Mythical Morning . . . 

It’s 1992 in Bleak Creek, North Carolina—a sleepy little place with all the trappings of an ordinary Southern town: two Baptist churches, friendly smiles coupled with silent judgments, and an unquenchable appetite for pork products. Beneath the town’s cheerful façade, however, Bleak Creek teens live in constant fear of being sent to the Whitewood School, a local reformatory with a history of putting unruly youths back on the straight and narrow—a record so impeccable that almost everyone is willing to ignore the suspicious deaths that have occurred there over the past decade.

At first, high school freshmen Rex McClendon and Leif Nelson believe what they’ve been told: that the students’ strange demises were all just tragic accidents, the unfortunate consequence of succumbing to vices like Marlboro Lights and Nirvana. But when the shoot for their low-budget horror masterpiece, PolterDog, goes horribly awry—and their best friend, Alicia Boykins, is sent to Whitewood as punishment—Rex and Leif are forced to question everything they know about their unassuming hometown and its cherished school for delinquents.

Eager to rescue their friend, Rex and Leif pair up with recent NYU film school graduate Janine Blitstein to begin piecing together the unsettling truth of the school and its mysterious founder, Wayne Whitewood. What they find will leave them battling an evil beyond their wildest imaginations—one that will shake Bleak Creek to its core.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Those We Left Behind: And Other Sacrifices *




  







A bedtime story has unspeakable consequences. A walk in the woods introduces a father to his daughter’s horrifying new friends. A bit of trash in the shower drain leads to a surreal fight for survival. In this collection that ranges from magical fantasy to blood-spattered horror, Brandon Applegate guides you on a journey through the darkest, most tragic corners of his imagination. From the surface of Mars to the supposed safety of a child's bedroom, his stories will remind you that “it’s not a sacrifice if it doesn’t hurt.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Flirting with French: How a Language Charmed Me, Seduced Me & Nearly Broke My Heart *



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











In this “charming memoir,” a determined Francophile pursues fluency in the language he loves—and we read along to find out if it will ever love him back (Kirkus Reviews).

William Alexander is more than a Francophile. He wants to be French. If only he could speak the language. In Flirting with French, Alexander eats, breathes, and sleeps au français. He travels to France, where mistranslations send him bicycling off in all sorts of wrong directions. At an immersion class in Provence where he faces the riddle of masculine breasts, feminine beards, and a turkey cutlet of uncertain gender, he wonders if he should’ve taken up golf instead.

While playing hooky from grammar lessons and memory techniques, Alexander reports on the riotous workings of the Académie Française, the centuries-old institution charged with keeping the language pure; explores the science of human communication, learning why it’s harder for fifty-year-olds to learn a second language than it is for five-year-olds. Never giving up his quest for fluency, Alexander discovers that studying French may have had a far greater impact on his life than actually learning to speak it ever would.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fire Shut Up in My Bones *




  








A gorgeous, moving memoir of how one of America's most innovative and respected journalists found his voice by coming to terms with a painful past

New York Times columnist Charles M. Blow mines the compelling poetry of the out-of-time African-American Louisiana town where he grew up -- a place where slavery's legacy felt astonishingly close, reverberating in the elders' stories and in the near-constant wash of violence.

Blow's attachment to his mother -- a fiercely driven woman with five sons, brass knuckles in her glove box, a job plucking poultry at a nearby factory, a soon-to-be-ex husband, and a love of newspapers and learning -- cannot protect him from secret abuse at the hands of an older cousin. It's damage that triggers years of anger and searing self-questioning.

Finally, Blow escapes to a nearby state university, where he joins a black fraternity after a passage of brutal hazing, and then enters a world of racial and sexual privilege that feels like everything he's ever needed and wanted, until he's called upon, himself, to become the one perpetuating the shocking abuse.

A powerfully redemptive memoir that both fits the tradition of African-American storytelling from the South, and gives it an indelible new slant.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Apple: (Skin to the Core) *




  








National Book Award Longlist
TIME's 10 Best YA and Children's Books of 2020
NPR's Best Book of 2020
Shelf Awareness's Best Books of 2020
Publishers Weekly's Big Indie Books of Fall
Amazon's Best Book of the Month
AICL Best YA Books of 2020
CSMCL Best Multicultural Children's Books of 2020


The term "Apple" is a slur in Native communities across the country. It's for someone supposedly "red on the outside, white on the inside."

In APPLE (SKIN TO THE CORE), Eric Gansworth tells his story, the story of his family—of Onondaga among Tuscaroras—of Native folks everywhere. From the horrible legacy of the government boarding schools, to a boy watching his siblings leave and return and leave again, to a young man fighting to be an artist who balances multiple worlds.

Eric shatters that slur and reclaims it in verse and prose and imagery that truly lives up to the word heartbreaking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lincoln in the Bardo: A Novel *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • WINNER OF THE MAN BOOKER PRIZE

The “devastatingly moving” (People) first novel from the author of Tenth of December: a moving and original father-son story featuring none other than Abraham Lincoln, as well as an unforgettable cast of supporting characters, living and dead, historical and invented

Named One of Paste’s Best Novels of the Decade • Named One of the Ten Best Books of the Year by The Washington Post, USA Today, and Maureen Corrigan, NPR • One of Time’s Ten Best Novels of the Year • A New York Times Notable Book • One of O: The Oprah Magazine’s Best Books of the Year

February 1862. The Civil War is less than one year old. The fighting has begun in earnest, and the nation has begun to realize it is in for a long, bloody struggle. Meanwhile, President Lincoln’s beloved eleven-year-old son, Willie, lies upstairs in the White House, gravely ill. In a matter of days, despite predictions of a recovery, Willie dies and is laid to rest in a Georgetown cemetery. “My poor boy, he was too good for this earth,” the president says at the time. “God has called him home.” Newspapers report that a grief-stricken Lincoln returns, alone, to the crypt several times to hold his boy’s body.

From that seed of historical truth, George Saunders spins an unforgettable story of familial love and loss that breaks free of its realistic, historical framework into a supernatural realm both hilarious and terrifying. Willie Lincoln finds himself in a strange purgatory where ghosts mingle, gripe, commiserate, quarrel, and enact bizarre acts of penance. Within this transitional state—called, in the Tibetan tradition, the bardo—a monumental struggle erupts over young Willie’s soul.

Lincoln in the Bardo is an astonishing feat of imagination and a bold step forward from one of the most important and influential writers of his generation. Formally daring, generous in spirit, deeply concerned with matters of the heart, it is a testament to fiction’s ability to speak honestly and powerfully to the things that really matter to us. Saunders has invented a thrilling new form that deploys a kaleidoscopic, theatrical panorama of voices to ask a timeless, profound question: How do we live and love when we know that everything we love must end?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Windows 11 For Dummies *







Need Windows help? Find the latest tips and tricks in this perennial favorite on Windows
Windows 11 promises to be the fastest, most secure, and most flexible version of the Microsoft operating system yet. With a promise like that, of course you want to start using it, as quickly as possible! Windows 11 For Dummies gives you that speed, security, and flexibility by getting you up to date with the latest in Windows. Windows expert and bestselling author Andy Rathbone gives you a helping hand by showing you how to get around the newly updated Windows 11 interface, how to use the new Windows tools like Teams and widgets, and how to use Android apps.

Your tour of Windows 11 starts with the Start menu and ends with how to troubleshoot when things go wrong. In between you find out how to find files on your hard drive, connect with friends and colleagues on Microsoft Teams, transfer photos from your phone to your hard drive, or switch between your desktop and laptop. Additional topics include:


Navigating the Start menu
Finding where your files are hiding
Adding separate user accounts to keep your kids out of your business
Connecting to a WiFi network
Customizing your widgets
Switching to a laptop or tablet
You know what you want to get done. Keep Windows 11 For Dummies by your desktop, laptop, and tablet, and you can open it at any time to find out how to get your Windows computer to do what you need.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Paranormal Mystery Collection: Six Tales of Magic, Mayhem, and Murder*




  








Six tales of Magic, Mayhem, and Murder from Willow Mason.

This collection takes a sprinkling of magic, a pinch of witchcraft, a smidgeon of spells, and mixes it all together with a dash of mystery to keep you guessing until the very last page! From witches to fairies to vampires to elves with every possible variety of animal (and plant) familiar, follow along with the clues and avoid the red herrings to catch the dastardly villains at work in these magical towns.

This collection features the following stories:
How to Fly a Pig
How to Stone a Crow
At Your Fairy Worst
So Fairy So Good
Witch Haunt
All Ears

All bundled together in one collection for the very first time!

Although these tales are crammed full of magical mystery, they are free from swearing, excessive gore, graphic scenes, and cliffhangers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cozy Up to Murder (The Cozy Up Series Book 2) *




  








A man hiding from his past. A detective hunting for a murderer. This is no time to bake a pie.

“Colin Conway has written the most unusual hero I've come across in a long time. Both touching and sweet with a razor-sharp edge. This is not your grandma's cozy.”

Libby Klein, Author of the Poppy McAllister Mysteries

Today is Owen Hunter’s first day in the coastal city of Costa Buena, California. He’s the new owner of Rockafellers, a vintage record store struggling to find customers. Much of that is due to Headbangers, a competitor with a better product mix and an aggressive owner.

There is also a local do-gooder group who wants Owen to fall in line with their vision for a kinder, gentler Costa Buena.

None of that worries Owen, though, because he is determined to be the number one used-music store on the boardwalk—even if that means stepping on a few toes. But when a murder occurs shortly after his arrival, he’s identified as prime suspect number one.

Owen Hunter must clear his name fast because he can’t afford to have a bunch of nosy cops poking around.

For Owen is a man with a secret that he must protect at all costs. The U.S. government has invested a lot to keep him safe, but his enemies will stop at nothing to find him.

Do prosperity and happiness await Owen in this coastal community?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cozy Up to Blood (The Cozy Up Series Book 3) *




  








A man running from his past. A thief with a taste for blood. This is no time for scrapbooking.

“Colin Conway has written the most unusual hero I've come across in a long time. Both touching and sweet with a razor-sharp edge. This is not your grandma's cozy.”
Libby Klein, Author of the Poppy McAllister Mysteries

Welcome to Belfry, Oregon—the home of Evenfall!

Years ago, a series of sparkly vampire movies were made on this north Oregon island. Every autumn, a festival is held to celebrate the films and let fans reenact their favorite scenes.

Murray Lee has no interest in bloodsuckers, though. For the past several days, an outlaw motorcycle gang seeking revenge has pursued him. He’s tired, alone, and cranky. Amid a torrential downpour, Murray barely crossed the lone working bridge to Belfry before it washed out.

Now, he’s stranded on the island as his enemy musters its forces and plans an attack.

To make matters worse, someone is biting and robbing the citizens of the island. The local cops seem to think Murray fits the description and are digging into his background.

But Murray is a man with a secret he must protect. The U.S. government has invested a lot to keep him safe, and his enemies will stop at nothing now that they’ve found him.

Murray Lee is about to be immersed in vampire culture in a way he would never have expected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cozy Up to Trouble (The Cozy Up Series Book 4) *




  








A man in a new city. A murderer on the loose. This is no time for embroidery.

Skeeter Dursky is the latest hire at the Lake Michigan Tower—a seventeen-story retirement community. It’s only his third day, and he’s determined to make a good impression. Unfortunately, his supervisor doesn’t believe he’s skilled enough to handle the simplest tasks.

When a figure from Skeeter’s past arrives, his world turns upside-down. For Skeeter has a secret to protect—it’s one the government has gone to a lot of expense to hide.

After a famous resident is murdered, members of Chicago’s finest swarm the tower and lock it down. Word of the crime brings the media and a ragtag group of mourning fans.

With nosy cops at every exit and the press gathered outside the lobby, Skeeter Dursky has nowhere to run. If he ever hopes to see freedom again, he must take matters into his own hands.

Can Skeeter find the murderer and slip away before anyone realizes his true identity?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cozy Up to Christmas (The Cozy Up Series Book 5) *




  








A man still in hiding. A Christmas heist. This is no time for fruitcake.

Ed Belmont works in a struggling Midwest mall. It isn’t the ideal place for a job, but he’s doing the best he can. Every day is an uphill battle since Ed dislikes children, holiday decorations, and Christmas music. But what’s a guy to do when he’s Santa Claus?

There’s a criminal lurking around town, and he’s dressed as jolly old Saint Nick. Unfortunately, the cops don’t have any leads until they stumble upon Ed. Now, the law is poking into his background, and it’s creating problems.

For Ed Belmont is a man with a secret that the U.S. Government has invested a lot to keep concealed. This is important since Ed’s enemies have chased him across the country in hopes of exacting their revenge.

Can Ed survive the week and leave the Santa suit behind? Or will the cops make sure he celebrates the holiday in jail?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Frothy Foul Play (A Killer Coffee Mystery Book 9) *




  








SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE

Welcome to the Bean Hive Coffeehouse where the gossip is as hot as the coffee!

Welcome to Honey Springs where the gossip flows as freely as the coffee. and The Bean Hive Coffee shop was usually the magnet to where it all occurred. Honey Springs, Kentucky is abuzz with the opening of a new holistic health spa. There are all sorts of outsiders in town to visit and participate in the opening.

A reviewer from a famous magazine is there, but he has the bad habit of writing scathing reviews of everywhere he visits. Could this be trouble for the grand opening? Add to the mix Loretta Bebe (the town socialite) wants her granddaughter, Birdie, to work for Roxy, so what if she has a bad reputation that's a mile long?

Things get a little frothy after the famous magazine reviewer turns up dead and the weapon is found on Birdie. Do you think Loretta is going to let anyone but Roxy Bloom use her lawyering skills to solve the murder? You're darn-tootin' she aint! Grab your coffee and hold on to your hat, this southern mystery is full of red-herrings with all sorts of snorts that'll having you wanting to stay for bit longer at the Bean Hive!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*GREAT PARTY! SORRY ABOUT THE MURDER (A Milo Rathkey Mystery Book 1) *




  








No one liked real estate developer James Bonner, but someone took that dislike to murder, shooting him after his New Year’s Eve party. Now the police are hoping former cop turned private detective Milo Rathkey will help find the killer. Milo has to weave his way through the list of suspects, including the dead man’s family, while his attention is taken with a three month old hit and run. It’s totally disconnected from murder. Or is it?

For Milo, life has already been turned on its head. From a man who sees a parking ramp as day care for cars, to a millionaire overnight. Oh and the millions came with half of an estate. That’s why he was invited to the party.

“Great Party! Sorry About The Murder” is a humorous, intriguing whodunit filled great characters and red herring plot twists, all in an out of the way setting.

Before the last chapter Milo knows who did it. Do you?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Nameless Ones: A Thriller (Charlie Parker Book 19) *




  








“One of the best thriller writers we have.” —Harlan Coben, #1 New York Times bestselling author

From the international and instant New York Times bestselling author of The Dirty South, the white-knuckled Charlie Parker series returns with this heart-pounding race to hunt down the deadliest of war criminals.

In Amsterdam, four bodies, violently butchered, are discovered in a canal house, the remains of friends and confidantes of the assassin known only as Louis.

The men responsible for the murders are Serbian war criminals. They believe they can escape retribution by retreating to their homeland.

They are wrong.

For Louis has come to Europe to hunt them down: five killers to be found and punished before they can vanish into thin air.

There is just one problem.

The sixth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*A Game of Fear: A Novel (Inspector Ian Rutledge Mysteries Book 24)*




  








USA Today Bestseller

In this newest installment of the acclaimed New York Times bestselling series, Scotland Yard’s Ian Rutledge is faced with his most perplexing case yet: a murder with no body, and a killer who can only be a ghost.

Spring, 1921. Scotland Yard sends Inspector Ian Rutledge to the sea-battered village of Walmer on the coast of Essex, where amongst the salt flats and a military airfield lies Benton Abbey, a grand manor with a storied past. The lady of the house may prove his most bewildering witness yet. She claims she saw a violent murder—but there is no body, no blood. She also insists she recognized the killer: Captain Nelson. Only it could not have been Nelson because he died during the war.

Everyone in the village believes that Lady Benton’s losses have turned her mind—she is, after all, a grieving widow and mother—but the woman Rutledge interviews is rational and self-possessed. And then there is Captain Nelson: what really happened to him in the war? The more Rutledge delves into this baffling case, the more suspicious tragedies he uncovers. The Abbey and the airfield hold their secrets tightly. Until Rutledge arrives, and a new trail of death follows…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A HARD ACT TO FOLLOW (Coxeman Book 2) *




  








Will Rod Damon's formula for success as a counterspy work? Swinging with the sexy hippies isn't exactly his bag, but he has to groove along to stop the enemy from dropping LSD into the Potomac and blowing the government sky-high.

Damon uses his unique ability-an insatiable virility-to trap his deadly prey. It's a desperate race against the clock as the Coxeman hunts for the hidden cache of LSD. But our boy doesn't lose his cool. His unique talents as a lover gets him into the tightest places-but will he live to tell the tale?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Whatever Goes Up (Coxeman Book 13) *




  








Until Rod Damon -- The Coxeman -- saw the bikini-clad beauties flying, he really believed only the birds and the bees did it.

But there was something definitely unnatural about this trio of deadly dames who try to blow him apart. How did they get up there? Who were they working for? If the enemy controlled this invention it could prove to be America's downfall.

To get his hands on their gadgets, Rod had to get to the girls. But what Rod didn't bargain for was that the girls were dying to get their hands on him...and they weren't planning to let him go until his heart petered out.

Girding his loins in his inimitable manner, Rod plunges into the mystery with a big bang!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Run You Down: A Rebekah Roberts Novel (Rebekah Roberts Novels Book 2) *




  








Aviva Kagan was just a teenager when she left her Hasidic Jewish life in Brooklyn for a fling with a smiling college boy from Florida-and then disappeared. Twenty-three years later, the child she walked away from is a NYC tabloid reporter named Rebekah Roberts. And Rebekah isn't sure she wants her mother back in her life.

But when a man from the ultra-Orthodox enclave of Roseville, N.Y. contacts Rebekah about his young wife's mysterious death, she is drawn back into Aviva's world. Pessie Goldin's body was found in her bathtub, and while her parents want to believe it was an accident, her husband is certain she was murdered.

Once she starts poking around, Rebekah encounters a whole society of people who have wandered "off the path" of ultra-Orthodox Judaism-just like her mother. But some went with dark secrets, and rage at the insular community they left behind.

In the sequel to her Edgar Award finalist Invisible City, Julia Dahl has created a taut mystery that is both a window into a secretive culture and an exploration of the demons we inherit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Robert B. Parker's Debt to Pay (A Jesse Stone Novel Book 15) *




  








In this brilliant novel in Robert B. Parker's New York Times bestselling series, police chief Jesse Stone faces a ruthless hit man.

All is quiet in Paradise, except for a spate of innocuous vandalism. Good thing, too, because Jesse Stone is preoccupied with the women in his life, both past and present. As his ex-wife Jenn is about to marry a Dallas real-estate tycoon, Jesse isn't too sure his relationship with former FBI agent Diana Evans is built to last. But those concerns get put on the back burner when a major Boston crime boss is brutally murdered. Despite all evidence to the contrary, Jesse suspects it's the work of Mr. Peepers, a psychotic assassin who has caused trouble for Jesse in the past.

Peepers has long promised revenge against the mob, Jesse, and Suit for their roles in foiling one of his hits—and against Jenn as well. And though Jesse and Jenn have long parted ways, Jesse still feels responsible for her safety. Jesse and Diana head to Dallas for the wedding and, along with the tycoon's security team, try to stop Peepers before the bill comes due. With Peepers toying with the authorities as to when and where he'll strike, Jesse is up against the wall. Still, there's a debt to pay and blood to be spilled to satisfy it. But whose blood, and just how much?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Enemy of Mine (Pike Logan Thriller Book 3) *




  








Pike Logan and the Taskforce trail a trained killer through the Middle East in this heart-pounding installment of Brad Taylor’s New York Times bestselling series.

A tentative peace between Israel and Palestine has been brokered by the United States. But the Taskforce—a clandestine team operating outside of US law to protect the country from terrorism—hears of an assassination attempt on the American envoy sent to solidify the treaty. The Taskforce must devote every resource to saving his life—and preventing another bloody outbreak of violence.

Taskforce operator Pike Logan and his partner, Jennifer Cahill, must hunt down the assassin through the Middle East, following a trail that becomes more perilous at every turn. And they must deal with terrorist organizations, independent killers, and shaky allies to uncover the biggest threat of all: an American citizen hiding a secret that just may destroy everything, including the Taskforce.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Empires of the Sea: The Siege of Malta, the Battle of Lepanto, and the Contest for the Center of the World *







In 1521, Suleiman the Magnificent, Muslim ruler of the Ottoman Empire at the height of its power, dispatched an invasion fleet to the Christian island of Rhodes. This would prove to be the opening shot in an epic struggle between rival empires and faiths for control of the Mediterranean and the center of the world.

In Empires of the Sea,acclaimed historian Roger Crowley has written his most mesmerizing work to date–a thrilling account of this brutal decades-long battle between Christendom and Islam for the soul of Europe, a fast-paced tale of spiraling intensity that ranges from Istanbul to the Gates of Gibraltar and features a cast of extraordinary characters: Barbarossa, “The King of Evil,” the pirate who terrified Europe; the risk-taking Emperor Charles V; the Knights of St. John, the last crusading order after the passing of the Templars; the messianic Pope Pius V; and the brilliant Christian admiral Don Juan of Austria.

This struggle’s brutal climax came between 1565 and 1571, seven years that witnessed a fight to the finish decided in a series of bloody set pieces: the epic siege of Malta, in which a tiny band of Christian defenders defied the might of the Ottoman army; the savage battle for Cyprus; and the apocalyptic last-ditch defense of southern Europe at Lepanto–one of the single most shocking days in world history. At the close of this cataclysmic naval encounter, the carnage was so great that the victors could barely sail away “because of the countless corpses floating in the sea.” Lepanto fixed the frontiers of the Mediterranean world that we know today.

Roger Crowley conjures up a wild cast of pirates, crusaders, and religious warriors struggling for supremacy and survival in a tale of slavery and galley warfare, desperate bravery and utter brutality, technology and Inca gold. Empires of the Sea is page-turning narrative history at its best–a story of extraordinary color and incident, rich in detail, full of surprises, and backed by a wealth of eyewitness accounts. It provides a crucial context for our own clash of civilizations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Invisible Armies: An Epic History of Guerrilla Warfare from Ancient Times to the Present*







New York Times Bestseller

A Washington Post Notable Book (Nonfiction)

Named one of the Best Books of the Year by Foreign Policy

A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice Selection


“Destined to be the classic account of what may be the oldest... hardest form of war.” —John Nagl, Wall Street Journal

Invisible Armies presents an entirely original narrative of warfare, which demonstrates that, far from the exception, loosely organized partisan or guerrilla warfare has been the dominant form of military conflict throughout history. 

New York Times best-selling author and military historian Max Boot traces guerrilla warfare and terrorism from antiquity to the present, narrating nearly thirty centuries of unconventional military conflicts. Filled with dramatic analysis of strategy and tactics, as well as many memorable characters—from Italian nationalist Guiseppe Garibaldi to the “Quiet American,” Edward Lansdale—Invisible Armies is “as readable as a novel” (Michael Korda, Daily Beast) and “a timely reminder to politicians and generals of the hard-earned lessons of history” (Economist).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Gentlemen Volunteers: The Story of the American Ambulance Drivers in the First World War *







“Illuminating insights into the American role in the Great War, as well as stirring examples of, as volunteer Hemingway put it, ‘grace under pressure’” (Publishers Weekly).

They left Harvard, Yale, Princeton, Michigan, and Stanford to drive ambulances on the French front, and on the killing fields of World War I, they learned that war was no place for gentlemen. The tale of the American volunteer ambulance drivers of the First World War is one of gallantry amid gore; manners amid madness. Arlen J. Hansen’s Gentlemen Volunteers brings to life the entire story of the men—and women—who formed the first ambulance corps, and who went on to redefine American culture. Some were to become legends—Ernest Hemingway, e. e. cummings, Malcolm Cowley, and Walt Disney—but all were part of a generation seeking something greater and grander than what they could find at home.

The war in France beckoned them, promising glory, romance, and escape. Between 1914 and 1917 (when the United States officially entered the war), they volunteered by the thousands, abandoning college campuses and prep schools across the nation and leaving behind an America determined not to be drawn into a “European war.” What the volunteers found in France was carnage on an unprecedented scale. Here is a spellbinding account of a remarkable time; the legacy of the ambulance drivers of WWI endures to this day. Includes thirty-five black-and-white photographs.

“A fitting tribute, told in effective matter-of-fact style, to mostly obscure volunteers who showed great bravery in a time of cataclysmic change and great tragedy.” —Kirkus Reviews


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*General Jacob Devers: World War II's Forgotten Four Star *




  







A “solid and informative” biography of one of the overlooked heroes of the Second World War (Wall Street Journal).

Of the leaders of the American Army in World War II, Jacob Devers is undoubtedly the “forgotten four-star.” Plucked from relative obscurity in the Canal Zone, Devers was one of four generals selected by General of the Army George Marshall in 1941 to assist him in preparing the Army for war. He quickly became known in Army circles for his “can do” attitude and remarkable ability to cut through red tape. Among other duties, he was instrumental in transforming Ft. Bragg, then a small Army post, into a major training facility. As head of the armored force, Devers contributed to the development of a faster, more heavily armored tank, equipped with a higher velocity gun that could stand up to the more powerful German tanks, and helped to turn American armor into an effective fighting force. In spring 1943, Devers replaced Dwight Eisenhower as commander of the European Theater of Operations, then was given command of the 6th Army Group that invaded the south of France and fought its way through France and Germany to the Austrian border. In the European campaign to defeat Hitler, Eisenhower had three subordinate army group commanders: British Field Marshall Bernard Montgomery, Omar S. Bradley, and Jacob Devers. The first two are well-known; here the third receives the attention he properly deserves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*General Fox Conner: Pershing's Chief of Operations and Eisenhower's Mentor (The Generals Book 3) *




  








Winner of the 2016 Army Historical Society Distinguished Writing Award. “Anyone interested in American military history will find it a treasure” (Karl Roider, Alumni Professor Emeritus, Louisiana State University).

During World War I, Gen. Conner served as chief of operations for the American Expeditionary Force in Europe. Gen. Pershing told Conner: “I could have spared any other man in the A.E.F. better than you.” In the early 1920s, Conner transformed his protégé Dwight D. Eisenhower from a struggling young officer on the verge of a court martial into one of the American army’s rising stars. Eisenhower acknowledged Fox Conner as “the one more or less invisible figure to whom I owe an incalculable debt.” This book presents the first complete biography of this significant, but now forgotten, figure in American military history.

In addition to providing a unique insider’s view into the operations of the American high command during World War I, General Fox Conner also tells the story of an interesting life. Conner felt a calling to military service, although his father had been blinded during the Civil War. From humble beginnings in rural Mississippi, Conner became one of the army’s intellectuals. During the 1920s, when most of the nation slumbered in isolationism, Conner predicted a second world war. As the nation began to awaken to new international dangers in the 1930s, Pres. Roosevelt offered Fox Conner the position of army chief of staff, which he declined. Poor health prevented his participation in World War II, while others whom he influenced, including Eisenhower, Patton, and Marshall, went on to fame.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Architect of Air Power: General Laurence S. Kuter and the Birth of the US Air Force (American Warriors Series) *




  









A biography of the pioneering four-star general, chronicling his influence on the United States Air Force.

At age 36, Laurence S. Kuter (1905–1979) became the youngest general officer since William T. Sherman. He served as deputy commander of allied tactical air forces in North Africa during World War II and helped devise the American bombing strategy in Europe. Although his combat contributions were less notable than other commanders in the Eighth Air Force, few officers saw as many theaters of operation as he did or were as highly sought-after. After World War II, he led the Military Air Transport Service, Air University, Far East Air Forces, and served as commander-in-chief of the North American Air Defense Command (NORAD). Despite these accomplishments and others, however, Kuter remains widely underappreciated.

In Architect of Air Power, Brian D. Laslie offers the first biography of this important but unsung pioneer whose influence can be found in every stage of the development of an independent US Air Force. From his early years at West Point to his days at the Air Corps Tactical School to his leadership role at NORAD, Kuter made his mark with quiet efficiency. He was an early advocate of strategic bombardment rather than pursuit or fighter aviation?fundamentally changing the way air power was used?and later helped implement the Berlin airlift in 1948. In what would become a significant moment in military history, he wrote Field Manual 100-20, which is considered the Air Force’s “declaration of independence” from the Army.

Drawing on diaries, letters, and scrapbooks, Laslie offers a complete portrait of this influential soldier. Architect of Air Power illuminates Kuter’s pivotal contributions and offers new insights into critical military policy and decision-making during the Second World War and the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Normandy to Victory: The War Diary of General Courtney H. Hodges & the First U.S. Army (American Warriors Series) *




  








This annotated edition of General Hodges’s WWII diary offers a unique firsthand account of the First US Army from D-Day to V-E Day: “a fascinating book” (Bowling Green Daily News).

During World War II, General Courtney Hicks Hodges commanded the First US Army, taking part in the Allied invasion of France, the liberation of Paris, and the ultimate Allied victory in 1945. Maintained by two of Hodges's aides, Major William C. Sylvan and Captain Francis G. Smith Jr., this military journal offers a unique firsthand account of the actions, decisions, and daily activities of General Hodges and the First Army throughout the war.

The diary opens on June 2, 1944, as Hodges and the First Army prepare for the Allied invasion of France. In the weeks and months that follow, the diary highlights the crucial role that Hodges's command played in the Allied operations in northwest Europe. The diary recounts the First Army's involvement in the fight for France, the Siegfried Line campaign, the Battle of the Bulge, the drive to the Roer River, and the crossing of the Rhine, following Hodges and his men through savage European combat until the German surrender in May 1945.

This historically significant text has previously been available only to military historians and researchers. Retired US Army historian John T. Greenwood has now edited the text in its entirety and added a biography of General Hodges as well as extensive contextual notes.

A Choice Outstanding Academic Title
Winner of the 2009 Distinguished Writing Award from the Army Historical Foundation


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Exposing the Third Reich: Colonel Truman Smith in Hitler's Germany (American Warriors Series) *




  








“A fascinating book about a virtually unknown officer who played a major role in the development of US military planning before and during World War II” (Bowling Green Daily News).

A vital source of American intelligence on Hitler’s rise to power and military ambitions, Colonel Truman Smith was one of the most compelling and controversial figures of the Second World War. In Exposing the Third Reich, Henry G. Gole tells this soldier's story for the first time.

An American aristocrat from a prominent New England family, Smith became an expert on Germany when he was first assigned there during the Allied occupation of 1919. As a military attaché in 1935, he arranged for his good friend Charles Lindbergh to inspect the Luftwaffe. The Germans were starstruck by the famous aviator, enabling Smith to gather key intelligence about their air capability. His deep access and knowledge made him invaluable to General George C. Marshall; however, the colonel's friendliness with Germany also aroused suspicion that he was a Nazi sympathizer.

Gole demonstrates that, far from condoning Hitler, Smith was among the first to raise the alarm: he predicted many of the Nazis' moves years in advance and feared that the international community would not act quickly enough. Featuring many firsthand observations of the critical changes in Germany between the world wars, this biography presents an indispensable look both at a fascinating figure and at the nuances of the interwar years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ice Diaries: The True Story of One of Mankind's Greatest Adventures*




  








The greatest undersea adventure of the 20th century.

The Ice Diaries tells the incredible true story of Captain William R. Anderson and his crew's harrowing top-secret mission aboard the USS Nautilus, the world's first nuclear-powered submarine. Bristling with newly classified, never-before-published information and photos from the captain's personal collection, The Ice Diaries takes readers on a dangerous journey beneath the vast, unexplored Arctic ice cap during the height of the Cold War.

"Captain Anderson and the crew of the USS Nautilus exemplified daring and boldness in taking their boat beneath the Arctic ice to the North Pole. This expertly told story captures the drama, danger, and importance of that monumental achievement." ?Capt. Stanley D. M. Carpenter, Professor of Strategy and Policy, United States Naval War College

"Few maritime exploits in history have so startled the world as the silent, secret transpolar voyage of the U.S. Navy's nuclear submarine Nautilus, and none since the age of Columbus and Vasco da Gama has opened, in one bold stroke, so vast and forbidding an area of the seas." ?Paul O'Neil, Life magazine


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/10/22.

Currently $3.

*Boy on the Bridge: The Story of John Shalikashvili's American Success (American Warriors Series) *




  








“This isn’t just a must-read for military buffs—it’s a source of inspiration for every American and anyone who aspires to be one.” —John Kerry, former US Secretary of State

Born in Poland, John Shalikashvili (1936-2011) emigrated to the United States in 1952 and was drafted into the army as a private in 1958. He rose steadily through the ranks, serving in every level of unit command from platoon to division. In 1993, Shalikashvili was tapped by President Bill Clinton to replace General Colin Powell as chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, becoming the first immigrant, first draftee, and first Officer Candidate School graduate to hold the position.

This first-ever biography of Shalikashvili’s riches-to-rags-and-back-to-riches story reveals how his distinctive background helped him become one of the United States’s greatest military leaders. He exhibited a unique and unconventional leadership style—employing expertise, humility, straightforwardness, and empathy—that he adroitly used to resolve or prevent destructive conflict. His distinctive leadership style greatly benefited the United States, Europe, and beyond: as when he led the rescue of 500,000 Kurdish refugees in the first Gulf War’s aftermath; when he represented Joint Chiefs chairman Colin Powell in helping secure loose nukes in the former Soviet republics; as he joined forces with fellow immigrant Madeleine Albright on the Partnership for Peace initiative and NATO enlargement program in the 1990s; and in retirement, when he helped end the military’s “Don’t Ask, Don’t Tell” policy, thereby finally allowing gay servicemembers to serve openly without fear of dishonorable discharge.

“An engaging story of a remarkable man whose life story would be fascinating even without regard to his military career.” —Foot Notes Blog


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/11/22.

Currently $1.

*Best of Beyond the Stars: a space opera anthology *




  







“A blisteringly good collection.”
“Will read everything in this series I can get my hands on.” 
“These stories are full of great, complex characters (not all of them human), twists and turns, and fantastic world-building.” 

Epic space battles. Exotic aliens. Far-flung planets. Fifteen fabulous tales that will thrill and surprise you, some chosen from previous BEYOND THE STARS volumes, and some brand new. Come along as these award-winning authors sweep you along on adventures as broad as the universe and as deep as their imagination. Welcome to the Best of Beyond the Stars! 

BEYOND THE STARS space opera anthologies include: Beyond the Stars: A Planet Too Far Beyond the Stars: At Galaxy's Edge Beyond the Stars: New Worlds, New Suns Best of Beyond the Stars Beyond the Stars: Unimagined Realms Beyond the Stars: Rocking Space Beyond the Stars: Infinite Expanse


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Exile War: The Complete Boxed Set*




  








Mutants. Genetically engineered telepaths. Star-crossed lovers. Interstellar war.

When pig-human hybrids and mind-controlling telepaths come roaring back from exile, war erupts in the Union of Human Space, where peaceful colony worlds have forgotten armed conflict altogether. Langston Wheeler, one of the Union's order of genetically engineered peacekeepers, plunges hip deep into the conflict while on a mission to the wealthy world known as Felicitas. Tia Dynn, Executive of the planet, fights on the front lines to save her people from mind-controlled slavery. Raysen Pilak, pilot and smuggler, rises to lead the armies of Human Space in their battle against the Exiles. And Cleo Sable, Langston's one-time love, faces a choice that can change the course of the war and of history.

The Exile War is a tale of heroism and sacrifice, violence and love. Epic high fantasy set in space, martial artistry and deep back story make this a space opera of interplanetary proportions.

This complete boxed set includes the prequel novella Distant Thunder, never before available from eBook retailers, and a brand-new glossary and appendix created just for this edition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Off Planet (Aunare Chronicles Book 1) *




  








Every day I wake up with fear screaming through every cell of my body, telling me to run, run, run before they find me.

Run before they pull me from my bed and drag me through the streets. Run before they throw me in an execution arena and cheer while I'm tortured until the last scream is ripped from my body.

But every day I shove that fear down and get out of bed. I tell myself they won't find me today. I'll be okay. I can make it one more day without being found. I just have to keep going. But it's a lie. Everything about me is a lie.

I'm not sure how much longer I can keep living a life of lies before I'm caught.

And yet, I have to keep going. I have no other choice. I've lasted thirteen years stuck on Earth with my mother, hiding, hunted, knowing that one wrong move could mean our deaths, and I'm not giving up now.

It's not our fault we're stuck on the wasteland that is Earth. It's high crime, high poverty, high pollution, run by a corporate conglomerate—SpaceTech. They seemed like a savior when the world's economy collapsed but having them in control is even worse than our former fascist government. And just my luck—the only thing that SpaceTech wants more than money is me. Alive. Dead. I don't think they care as long as I'm found because I'm the half-Earther daughter of the Head of the Aunare military, the biggest alien threat to SpaceTech's authority.

I haven't seen my father since I was six.

When everything went violent between SpaceTech and the Aunare, he was off planet. Returning Earth to save us would've meant war, and apparently my life wasn't worth the risk. He abandoned me and my mother here, and so far, we've survived. But every day is hard. Whenever things get truly bad, I close my eyes and see myself on a beach, hear a voice calling out my true name—the one I can never say aloud—and I know wherever that is, whoever that is, it's home.

I have to find my way home somehow. One day, my luck will end. I have to leave Earth and SpaceTech territory before they find me.

If there's one thing I've learned, it's that no one is coming to save me. Not the Aunare. Not my father. No one is coming. I'm going to have to find a way to save myself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Before the Batman: An Original Movie Novel (The Batman Movie)*




  








Before The Batman™: An Original Movie Novel—An exciting new story inspired by the all-new motion picture The Batman!

Warner Bros.’s The Batman now in theaters, bringing with it all the adventure and action of one of the most popular Super Heroes in the world. We all know that billionaire Bruce Wayne is secretly Gotham City’s vigilante detective and protector, The Batman—but what road led him there? Find out in Before The Batman: An Original Movie Novel, which includes an exciting original story of Bruce Wayne's early adventures on his way to becoming The Batman!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Star Wars Visions: Ronin: A Visions Novel (Inspired by The Duel) *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A mysterious former Sith wanders the galaxy in this stunning Star Wars tale, an original novel inspired by the world of The Duel from the Star Wars Visions animated anthology.

The Jedi are the most loyal servants of the Empire.

Two decades ago, Jedi clans clashed in service to feuding lords. Sickened by this endless cycle, a sect of Jedi rebelled, seeking to control their own destiny and claim power in service of no master. They called themselves Sith.

The Sith rebellion failed, succumbing to infighting and betrayal, and the once rival lords unified to create an Empire . . . but even an Empire at peace is not free from violence.

Far on the edge of the Outer Rim, one former Sith wanders, accompanied only by a faithful droid and the ghost of a less civilized age. He carries a lightsaber, but claims lineage to no Jedi clan, and pledges allegiance to no lord. Little is known about him, including his name, for he never speaks of his past, nor his regrets. His history is as guarded as the red blade of destruction he carries sheathed at his side.

As the galaxy's perpetual cycle of violence continues to interrupt his self-imposed exile, and he is forced to duel an enigmatic bandit claiming the title of Sith, it becomes clear that no amount of wandering will ever let him outpace the specters of his former life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mark of Fire (The Endarian Prophecy Book 1) *




  








An ancient prophecy. A young woman’s destiny.

Lorness Carol, coming of age in the kingdom of her warlord father, Lord Rafel, aspires to wield magic. But she’s also unknowingly become the obsession of Kragan, an avenging wielder as old as evil itself. He’s waited centuries to find and kill the female prophesied as the only human empowered to destroy him. However, dispatching the king’s assassin, Blade, to Rafel’s Keep, ends in treason. For Blade arrives not with a weapon but rather a warning for the woman he’s known and loved since he was a child. With a price on his head, Blade flees—as Carol and her family are urged away on their own desperate route of escape.

Now, traversing the lawless western borderlands, Carol struggles to understand the uncanny magic she possesses and must learn to master. Though separated, Carol and Blade are still united—not only by the darkness pursuing them both but by a quest toward destiny, revenge, and the revelations of an ancient prophecy that signal the ultimate war between good and evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Prophecy's Daughter (The Endarian Prophecy Book 2) *




  








The epic fantasy continues as Lorness Carol’s burgeoning magical powers are the only hope in a destined war between good and primordial evil…

“The silent one in the west has awakened.” A tantalizing message reignites Kragan’s centuries-old fury to find and exterminate the unwitting young adversary prophesied to destroy him.

One step ahead of her pursuer, Lorness Carol, a warlord’s daughter and magic wielder, has led her people to a new stronghold in a verdant valley. Here, she’s been reunited with Blade, the assassin she has loved since childhood. But her spell book holds the secrets to powers she never imagined—powers that are not only expanding her abilities but challenging her sanity.

As Carol grows more desperate to learn and control the powers of enchantment she was born to wield, Kragan and his minions wage a war to destroy Carol’s destiny before it’s realized. But if her people require the summoning of an ancient darkness to save them, then by all the gods, she will bring it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Curse of the Chosen (The Endarian Prophecy Book 3) *




  








The fight against primordial evil continues, and the stakes have never been higher…

Kragan, wielder of dark magic, has failed to vanquish the light in Lorness Carol Rafel, the woman prophesied to destroy him. Now Kragan has leveled a new threat against her: an unholy order of foul priests enlisted to storm her stronghold and destroy her and her companions once and for all.

Lorness Carol is waiting.

In the valley of Misty Hollow, she’s finally conquered her fear of her magic. She has awakened a new power within her: the ability to manipulate minds. But even Carol is unprepared for where this new battle will take her.

For her brother, Lord Alan, is unwittingly fulfilling a prophecy as well. As the Chosen of the Dread Lord, he is amassing an army of feared soldiers—a battalion that could save the world, or pitch his sister’s legacy into everlasting darkness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Shattered Trident (The Endarian Prophecy Book 4) *




  








When the world’s greatest evil is resurrected, one young woman is challenged to bury it once and for all.

What chance does a young woman stand against the world’s supreme evil? Lorness Carol Rafel was prophesied to destroy the unfathomably dangerous Kragan. But as the magic wielder’s monstrous horde marches on Endar Pass, razing everything in its wake, Carol fears that Kragan is not only unstoppable but that he has risen from his tomb more powerful than ever.

For Kragan, knowing the millennia-old prophecy is his greatest weapon. He has shielded himself from attack with primordial and insidious magics that serve him well, and if he finds the fragments of an ancient trident, it will grant him godhood. Only one thing stands in his way: the woman foreordained to destroy him.

Now, stirred by visions of a doomed future, Carol and her companions must risk their very souls and sanity to defeat the tyrant mage. However, in the face of Kragan’s machinations, their seeming triumph over the enemy might seal the land’s catastrophic fate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Time Seer (The Endarian Prophecy Book 5) *




  








Fulfilling a prophecy to save the world can drive a young woman mad as the enthralling epic fantasy series continues.

Carol Rafel knows the lengths to which the sorcerer Kragan will go to impede the fulfillment of her prophecy: destroy the wielder of necrotic magic before she destroys him. Never far from Kragan’s evil grasp, she is struck down by his wicked spell.

Carol’s assassin husband, Arn, has no choice but to cast aside his precious weapon to embrace a more powerful one: the clairvoyance he shares with Carol. With time-sights linked, they must now rely on the dreamscapes of their minds to track Kragan into the shadows as he nears his own invaluable weapon: the legendary shattered trident, which will ensure him godlike powers. But Carol and Arn’s visions come at a cost. Pursuit into such abominable darkness is leading to madness.

As Kragan’s armies amass for a raging war between good and evil, Carol fears that the ancient prophecy she’s been chosen to bear out may be impossible to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Prophecy's End (The Endarian Prophecy Book 6) *




  








A mage’s ungodly goal: rule among the dead. A noblewoman’s destiny: deliver the kingdom of Endar from evil. The final battle is at hand.

Kragan, wielder of malignant magic, is nearing his ultimate goal. Lorness Carol Rafel is pursuing her millennia-old destiny as well. It has been prophesized that the noble sorceress will destroy Kragan before he lays waste to the kingdom of Endar and reigns as an unholy god.

In Kragan’s favor is the mighty Dread Lord, bound to Kragan’s will, and an army of the resurrected dead that far outnumbers the Forsworn followers at Carol’s side. But Carol has the edge. She and her seer husband, Arn, possess the last remaining pieces of a magical puzzle. In the shards of a shattered trident lies the very key to Kragan’s dark dreams. If Carol and Arn can unleash its undiscovered powers in time to intercept Kragan’s horde. The end is at hand.

The final battle on the besieged fortress is upon them. And Arn’s visions of its outcome are terrifying. As Carol draws on her own increasing forces of magic, more is at stake than she imagines in an endgame in the land of the dead that no one could have foreseen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Designate (Lens Book 1) *




  






Book 1 in a complete dystopian book series!

A desperate young woman. A sadistic caste system. Escape will be her only salvation.

Brooklyn, 2095. Seventeen-year-old Riley Taylor longs to escape the crushing poverty of the slums. Stuck with her best friend, Alex, in a totalitarian police state, their only hope of survival is joining the United States Service.

But when Riley gets ripped away from him in their first brutal combat, she’s shocked to discover why so many recruits come home in coffins.

Stuck in a post apocalyptic world thrown into chaos by a dark government empire, it’s a race against time for Riley to survive the country’s plans and save what’s left of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The House of War and Witness *




  








“A fantastical ghost story and a suspenseful military mystery . . . A daringly original fantasy novel” from the acclaimed authors of The Steel Seraglio (Publishers Weekly, starred review).

In 1740, an Austrian infantry company more than two hundred strong arrives at the Prussian border. Their orders: to defend the town of Narutsin when war—inevitably—breaks out. But they don’t get the warm welcome they’re expecting. If anything, the locals seem strangely secretive, and the soldiers who previously garrisoned in the village have disappeared. Fearing the villagers may be consorting with the enemy, the commander orders his prim young lieutenant Klaes to investigate . . .

On the outskirts of town, in a dilapidated manor known as Pokoj, the road-weary soldiers make their home for the winter. Accompanying them is Drozde, a camp follower and entertainer who possesses a very special talent: she can see and communicate with the dead. She’s the only one who knows that the crumbling mansion is far from empty. It’s teeming with ghosts—and they know her.

Each spirit tells Drozde how they became a part of Pokoj’s sprawling history, hinting at its future as well as its past. As she listens to their tales, it becomes apparent that the story of the manor hasn’t yet ended—and that she and Klaes have their own parts to play in the horror that is to come . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Dangerous Book for Dogs: A Parody *




  








A LAUGH-OUT-LOUD PARODY: AN lLLUSTRATED GUIDE FOR--AND BY--DOGS, UNLOCKING THE MYSTERIES OF DOGHOOD AND TEACHING THEM HOW TO DO THE VERY ACTIVITIES THAT HUMAN SOCIETY SAYS ARE WRONG.

The Dangerous Book for Dogs asks a simple question: isn't there more to being a dog than wearing a mini cashmere sweater and riding around in a $400 evening clutch? What about the simple pleasures of life -- feeling the wind in your fur, digging up the grass beneath your paws, smelling another dog's butt? Isn't that part of the great joy of being a dog?

Written (with help) by dogs and for dogs, The Dangerous Book For Dogs provides insight on everything from the tastiest styles of shoes to chew to the proper method for terrorizing squirrels. It also contains portraits of noble dogs throughout history, the mysteries of cats and humans, and everything else your dog ever wanted to know but was afraid to ask–like how to make toys out of human's household items, or how to escape from a humiliating reindeer costume.

Generously illustrated with drawings by cartoonist Emily Flake, this hilarious parody is for good dogs, bad dogs, and the millions of people who love them.

Rex and Sparky wrote this parody without authorization (because they are dogs and they do what they want.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Decline and Fall of Practically Everybody *




  








A New York Times–bestselling, comical take on world history from the beloved New Yorker humorist.

So, you think you know most of what there is to know about people like Nero and Cleopatra, Alexander the Great and Attila the Hun, Lady Godiva and Miles Standish? You say there’s nothing more to be written about Lucrezia Borgia? How wrong you are, for in these pages you’ll find Will Cuppy footloose in the footnotes of history. He transforms these luminaries into human beings, not as we knew them from history books, but as we would have known them Cuppy-wise: foolish, fallible, and very much our common ancestors.

When it was first published in 1950, The Decline and Fall of Practically Everybody spent four months on The New York Times bestseller list, and Edward R. Murrow devoted more than two-thirds of one of his nightly CBS programs to a reading from Cuppy’s historical sketches, calling it “the history book of the year.” The book eventually went through eighteen hardcover printings and ten foreign editions, proof of its impeccable accuracy and deadly, imperishable humor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Holes *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • NEWBERY MEDAL WINNER • NATIONAL BOOK AWARD WINNER
Dig deep in this award-winning, modern classic that will remind readers that adventure is right around the corner--or just under your feet!

Stanley Yelnats is under a curse. A curse that began with his no-good-dirty-rotten-pig-stealing-great-great-grandfather and has since followed generations of Yelnatses. Now Stanley has been unjustly sent to a boys’ detention center, Camp Green Lake, where the boys build character by spending all day, every day digging holes exactly five feet wide and five feet deep. There is no lake at Camp Green Lake. But there are an awful lot of holes.

It doesn’t take long for Stanley to realize there’s more than character improvement going on at Camp Green Lake. The boys are digging holes because the warden is looking for something. But what could be buried under a dried-up lake? Stanley tries to dig up the truth in this inventive and darkly humorous tale of crime and punishment—and redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Stronger: Courage, Hope, and Humor in My Life with John McCain *




  








In Stronger, the widow of Senator John McCain opens up about her beloved husband, their thirty-eight-year marriage, and the trials and triumphs of a singular American life.

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY NEW YORK POST • “At once a love letter to her late husband . . . and an indictment of the party-line politics he fought against . . . This is the Cindy McCain we suspected was at his side for so many years.”—Time

Cindy Hensley was just out of college when she met and fell in love with the celebrated Navy hero John McCain. They embarked on a thrilling life together that put her at the center of American politics for over four decades. Stronger, her moving and inspiring memoir, tells the story of her adventurous life with John for the first time. 

Raising their four children in Arizona while John flourished as a six-term senator in Washington, D.C., Cindy McCain brought her own flair to the role of political wife. She eagerly supported John’s career even as she tried hard to stay out of the spotlight and maintain her own health and well-being. In Stronger, she is honest in revealing her own successes and missteps, discussing how she dealt with political attacks targeting her children, her battle with opioid addiction, and the wild whirl of campaigning for president.

As they built their life together, Cindy and John continued the multi-generation McCain tradition of service to country. With both immense pride and deep worry, she sent two sons off to active duty in the military. She describes her own brave efforts bringing medical support to countries in crisis and empowering women in Africa and around the world. And she reveals her feelings about the tumultuous effects of the Trump presidency on the military.

Most important, this book shares how John’s humor and strength helped Cindy grow into the confident woman she is now. More than a political story, Stronger is the unforgettable journey of one woman who believes in family, honor, and country—and is willing to stand up for all of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Blind Ambition: The White House Years *




  








A six-month New York Times bestseller: “Not only the best Watergate book, but a very good book indeed” (The Sunday Times).

As White House counsel to Richard Nixon, a young John W. Dean was one of the primary players in the Watergate scandal—and ultimately became the government’s key witness in the investigations that ended the Nixon presidency. After the scandal subsided, Dean rebuilt his career, first in business and then as a bestselling author and lecturer. But while the events were still fresh in his mind, he wrote this remarkable memoir about the operations of the Nixon White House and the crisis that led to the president’s resignation.

Called “fascinating” by Commentary, which noted that “there can be little doubt of [Dean's] memory or his candor,” Blind Ambition offers an insider’s view of the deceptions and machinations that brought down an administration and changed the American people’s view of politics and power. It also contains Dean’s own unsparing reflections on the personal demons that drove him to participate in the sordid affair. Upon its original publication, Kirkus Reviews hailed it “the flip side of All the President’s Men—a document, a minefield, and prime entertainment.”

Today, Dean is a respected and outspoken advocate for transparency and ethics in government, and the bestselling author of such books as The Nixon Defense, Worse Than Watergate, and Conservatives Without Conscience. Here, in Blind Ambition, he “paints a candid picture of the sickening moral bankruptcy which permeated the White House and to which he contributed. His memory of who said what and to whom is astounding” (Foreign Affairs).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Unwanted Corpse (Lady Fan Mystery Book 8 ) *




  






This time Lady Fan is juggling motherhood with murder! For fans of Georgette Heyer, Mary Balogh, Barbara Erskine and Jane Austen.

What do you do when a dead body lands on your doorstep…?

1794, England

When a body is unceremoniously dumped outside her home, Lady Ottilia Fanshawe is once more drawn into a murder case.

Ottilia is recovering from the birth of her first child and her husband, Lord Francis Fanshawe, is worried that she has finally taken on more than she can handle.

But Ottilia will not be diverted. Motherhood has always been her deepest desire, but solving crimes is her passion. And she is determined to balance both.

No one in her household recognises the dead man, and yet a note was left with Lady Fan’s name on it. Clearly, someone wants her to investigate the crime, but why?

Who is the dead man? Why was he killed?

And what led to him being dropped at Lady Fan’s door…?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Cavanaugh House (Finger Lakes Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Age-old secrets are locked in this house . . .

And a ghost holds the key.

Why did Aunt Helen leave Jesse Graham this deserted house? The convenience to her new job is uncanny, but people’s reaction to her living there is unnerving.

Questions about her aunt’s death lead Jesse to investigate, and she finds it difficult to trust anyone, even her self-absorbed mother. She uncovers a web of deceit that reaches far beyond the occurrences of twenty-eight years ago.

Her dearest friend Maggie, aka Sister Angelina, SSJ, is her lifeline to sanity. Joe Riley is irresistible, but secrets obstruct involvement with him until Jesse can solve the mystery surrounding her aunt’s death.

As the house slowly reveals its secrets, Jesse’s life is threatened. Someone doesn’t want those secrets unearthed and will stop at nothing, even murder, to keep them hidden.

This mystery will keep you guessing. Start guessing now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Ellie Kline Series: Books 1-3 (Ellie Kline Series Box Sets Book 1) *




  








This first box set in Mary Stone’s heart-pounding Ellie Kline Series contains the first three thrillers in the series: Cold Truth, Cold Hunt, Cold Threat.

Cold Truth: Ellie Kline can’t remember most of her kidnapping when she was fifteen, but that night has shaped her life. Now a detective assigned to the Cold Case Unit, Ellie is drawn into the mysterious murder of a young, unidentified college-age woman with no missing persons’ report, no leads, and no evidence. But as Ellie delves deeper, she discovers a startling connection between the woman found dismembered in a park and another Jane Doe case. As hazy memories of her own past begin to surface, it’s not only her family and the brass at Charleston PD who are watching her every move. Someone lurks in the shadows, ready to kill if Ellie’s journey into history gets too close to the cold truth.

Cold Hunt: New players have emerged in the underground human trafficking ring lurking in the shadows of the dignified city, ramping up the stakes. Assigned to a new John Doe cold case, Ellie is surprised to also find evidence of a missing woman. Suspicions that her beloved city of Southern charm is the center of an ever swirling circle of human trafficking become all too real. When a lead takes her into the darkest parts of the internet, she’s one step closer to solving her own abduction. Ellie’s case will take her on a cold and dangerous hunt that leads her to a truth no one could have predicted.

Cold Threat: Ellie Kline’s life has never been the same since that night thirteen years ago. Now a detective in the Cold Case Division of Charleston Police Department, she’s compiled a mountain of evidence against a dirty detective within the department. Determined to reveal the truth, Ellie enlists the help of her best friend, CPD file clerk Jillian Reed, to help her prove she’s not just paranoid. But as the anniversary of the day she escaped a serial killer nears, the murderous villain is coming to finish what he started. She beat him once before, and when he takes someone close to her, she has to hope she can outplay him again.

A riveting roller coaster ride of a psychological thriller, the Ellie Kline Series will make you consider adding a second lock to your door.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Premeditated Mortar (A Fixer-Upper Mystery Book 8 ) *




  








Contractor Shannon Hammer gets tangled up in murder at a spooky old asylum in the latest Fixer-Upper Mystery from New York Times bestselling author Kate Carlisle. . . .

Shannon Hammer is about to embark on one of the biggest projects of her career. Her best friend Jane Hennessey has purchased one wing of the Gables, formerly the old state insane asylum, located on a bucolic hillside two miles northeast of Lighthouse Cove. Jane plans to turn her section into a small luxury hotel complete with twenty ocean-view rooms, a spa, and a restaurant.

Shannon is raring to get started on the enormous project and is shocked when a group of unruly protesters shows up at the groundbreaking ceremony and wreaks havoc. She’s even more freaked-out when someone pushes her into a pit of bricks in a closed-off room of the asylum. Despite her close call, Shannon wants nothing more than to get back to work . . . until she finds a body not far from where she was pushed. Now Shannon is determined to get to the bottom of the goings-on at the Gables even if it kills her. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Absence of Mallets (A Fixer-Upper Mystery Book 9) *




  








Contractor Shannon Hammer steels her nerve to pin down a killer in the latest Fixer-Upper Mystery from the New York Times bestselling author of Premeditated Mortar. . . .

Shannon could not be happier that her hunky thriller-writing boyfriend, Mac, has moved in, and it is a good thing they are living together because they are both busier than ever. Mac is hosting writing retreats at his now vacant lighthouse mansion, while Shannon and her crew build Homefront, a quaint Victorian village of tiny homes for veterans in need. Mac’s latest guests are proving to be a handful though, and Shannon has heard some grumbling from the luminaries of Lighthouse Cove about her latest passion project. But nothing can throw a wrench in their plans except a malicious murder.

When one of Shannon’s new friends is found brutally bludgeoned with a mallet near the lighthouse on Mac’s property, the couple hammers out a suspect list and searches for a motive. As they drill deeper for clues, more violence strikes and a new victim winds up in a coma. The pressure is on, and Shannon and Mac will have to move fast to find an unhinged killer dead set on demolishing anyone who gets in their way. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Sam Prichard Series: Books 1-4 (Sam Prichard Boxed Set Book 1) *




  








*BOOKS 1-4 IN THE USA TODAY BESTSELLING SAM PRICHARD SERIES*
Want to save some money? Purchase this box set and receive books 1-4 in the Sam Prichard Mystery series for 33% OFF full price!

Books Included:


The Grave Man (Book 1)
Death Sung Softly (Book 2)
Love and War (Book 3)
Framed (Book 4)
Sam Prichard was a cop, and a good one, until the bullets took out the joint of his right hip. Now he's trying to learn to live without being a cop, and getting to know his neighbors, learning to walk again and even ride a motorcycle. Life is bearable, barely, but then he gets asked to find a missing child, and the lure of getting back into some kind of police work is too much for him to resist. When he teams up with computer whiz Indiana Perkins, he suddenly becomes one of the best investigators he's ever even known.

Now, he's found the missing child, but it's thrown him right into the middle of something that may be a drug war--or could be a chance to stop the next 911! There's no way out for Sam, so he's in for the ride of his life, but when the girl he's becoming fond of is suddenly drawn into the line of fire with her own little daughter, Sam is ready to forget all the rules and do whatever is necessary to win the day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Once You Go This Far: A Mystery (Roxane Weary Book 4) *




  








Once You Go This Far is the fourth thrilling mystery from Shamus Award-winning and Anthony and Macavity Award-nominated author Kristen Lepionka.

Junior-high school nurse Rebecca Newsome was an experienced hiker—until she plummeted to her death at the bottom of a ravine in a Columbus metro park. Her daughter, Maggie, doesn't believe it was an accident, and Rebecca's ex-husband is her prime suspect. But he's a well-connected ex-cop and Maggie is certain that's the reason no one will listen to her. PI Roxane Weary quickly uncovers that the dead woman's ex is definitely a jerk, but is he a murderer?

As she pieces together the days before Rebecca died, what Roxane finds doesn't quite add up. From a series of trips to Detroit and across the border to a casino in Windsor, Canada, to strange calls from Rebecca's home to a charismatic political candidate, to a women's health organization, to a secretive church group that seems to have more information about its members than it should, Roxane needs to figure out how everything is connected before a dangerous secret gets someone else killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*And Fire Came Down: Caleb Zelic Series: Volume Two (Pushkin Vertigo Book 20) *




  








Deaf private investigator Caleb Zelic returns in the pulsating follow-up thriller to the acclaimed Resurrection Bay, from an exciting new voice in Australian crime fiction—perfect for fans of Jane Harper

Caleb Zelic can't hear you. But he can see everything.

Caleb Zelic used to meet life head-on. Now he's struggling just to get through the day. His best mate is dead, his ex-wife, Kat, is avoiding him, and nightmares haunt his waking hours.

But when a young woman is killed after pleading for his help in sign language, Caleb is determined to find out who she was. And the trail leads straight to his hometown, Resurrection Bay. The town is on bushfire alert and simmering with racial tensions. As he delves deeper, Caleb uncovers secrets that could threaten his life and any chance of reuniting with Kat. Driven by his demons, he pushes on. But who is he willing to sacrifice along the way?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Lone Wolf (An F.B.I. K-9 Novel Book 1) *




  








An agent with the FBI’s elite K-9 unit works with her loyal search-and-rescue Labrador to sniff out a terrorist in this “tense and exciting” thriller (Leo J. Maloney, author of Arch Enemy).

FBI Agent Megan Jennings and her canine partner Hawk are an effective team. With his highly trained sense of smell, Hawk can locate bodies anywhere—living or dead. When a bomb rips apart a government building in Washington D.C., they get to work saving the survivors buried beneath the rubble.

But even as the duo are hailed as heroes, a bomber remains at large. As more bombs are detonated and the body count soars, Meg and Hawk attempt to find the pattern to a madman’s reign of terror. Soon the desperate manhunt leads them into the wilderness of West Virginia, where the lone wolf can turn the hunters into the hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Leave No Trace (An F.B.I. K-9 Novel Book 5) *




  








FBI handler Meg Jennings and her search-and-rescue K-9 partner are heading south where it’s hunting season. But this time the prey is human.

“For dog lovers and action fans. Dogs-in-action junkies will be transported.”
—Kirkus Reviews

“Fascinating…Fans will look forward to Meg’s further adventures.”
—Publishers Weekly

One arrow through the heart could be a tragic hunting accident. A second one, within days, looks more like a crime. That’s when Meg Jennings and Brian Foster of the FBI’s Forensic Canine Unit head to Georgia to investigate. With their dogs Hawk and Lacey, Meg and Brian are enlisted to follow the scent of a killer. At first, nothing seems to connect the two victims–a county commissioner and State Patrol officer. But the blood sport around the southern town of Blue Ridge is just beginning.

As the body count rises, the compound bow killer becomes even more elusive, appearing and vanishing like a ghost. However, with each new slaying Meg is beginning to suspect the grim design that’s escalating in the shadows. At its heart, a tragic event that reaches back nearly two centuries in Georgia’s history is now turning Blue Ridge into a hunting ground. But as Meg gets closer to solving the puzzle, the closer she is to stepping into the crosshairs of an elusive murderer with deadly aim, and motives as deep and dark as the woods . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Badge Bunny (John Lee Quarrels Book 3) *




  








When Somerton County "bad girl" Leona Darling goes missing, Deputy John Lee Quarrels is ordered to find her. How hard could it be? Just look in the nearest gin mill, right? But Leona was nowhere to be found. As he begins asking questions, John Lee discovers that Leona was a badge bunny, a cop groupie who was well known on a less than professional basis by many of his fellow lawmen.

He also discovers that asking questions can get you into trouble, especially when the people you are asking wear badges, carry guns for a living, and have something to lose. John Lee quickly discovers that he doesn't know some of his coworkers as well as he thought he did.

And John Lee isn't the only one looking for Leona. A big, bad tempered repo man with a penchant for violence wants to find her, too, and he isn't hampered by the same rules John Lee must follow. Before long, two more young women disappear, blood flows, and somebody will die. By the time the story reaches its tragic end, John Lee will learn secrets he never wanted to know and will never look at his fellow man the same way again.

As sultry as a Florida back road in August, as mysterious as the South's live oak trees dripping with Spanish moss, and as deadly as a copperhead strike, the third book in New York Times bestselling author Nick Russell's John Lee Quarrels series is sure to hook you from the first page and keep you reading late into the night!

_This book contains strong language and adult situations some readers might be uncomfortable with._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Overboard: A Novel (V.I. Warshawski Novels Book 22) *




  








Legendary detective V.I. Warshawski uncovers a nefarious conspiracy preying on Chicago's weak and vulnerable, in this thrilling novel from New York Times bestseller Sara Paretsky.

On her way home from an all-night surveillance job, V.I. Warshawski is led by her dogs on a mad chase that ends when they discover a badly injured teen hiding in the rocks along Lake Michigan. The girl only regains consciousness long enough to utter one enigmatic word. V.I. helps bring her to a hospital, but not long after, she vanishes before anyone can discover her identity. As V.I. attempts to find her, the detective uncovers an ugly consortium of Chicago powerbrokers and mobsters who are prepared to kill the girl. And now V.I.’s own life is in jeopardy as well.

Told against the backdrop of a city emerging from its pandemic lockdown, Overboard lays bare the dark secrets and corruption buried in Chicago’s neighborhoods in masterly fashion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Sacred Bridge: A Novel (A Leaphorn, Chee & Manuelito Novel Book 7) *




  








Don’t miss the TV series, Dark Winds, based on the Leaphorn, Chee, & Manuelito novels, now on AMC and AMC+! 

NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“A fine legacy series . . . in the spirit of her late father, Tony.”—Booklist 

An ancient mystery resurfaces with ramifications for the present day in this gripping chapter in the Leaphorn, Chee & Manuelito series from New York Times bestselling author Anne Hillerman.

Sergeant Jim Chee’s vacation to beautiful Antelope Canyon and Lake Powell has a deeper purpose. He’s on a quest to unravel a sacred mystery his mentor, the Legendary Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn, stumbled across decades earlier. 

Chee’s journey takes a deadly turn when, after a prayerful visit to the sacred Rainbow Bridge, he spots a body floating in the lake. The dead man, a Navajo with a passion for the canyon’s ancient rock art, lived a life filled with many secrets. Discovering why he died and who was responsible involves Chee in an investigation that puts his own life at risk. 

Back in Shiprock, Officer Bernadette Manuelito is driving home when she witnesses an expensive sedan purposely kill a hitchhiker. The search to find the killer leads her to uncover a dangerous chain of interconnected revelations involving a Navajo Nation cannabis enterprise. 

But the evil that is unleashed jeopardizes her mother and sister Darleen, and puts Bernie in the deadliest situation of her law enforcement career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Cage: A Novel *




  








“A delicious thrill-ride of breakneck twists and turns, underpinned by complex characters ensnared in risky relationships. Evoking Grisham and Highsmith, Bonnie Kistler is a masterful plate-spinner of plot, deftly weaving together the worlds of fashion, high finance and white-shoe law to reveal their seamiest secrets and shared underbellies, all via characters who live, breathe, and scare the hell out of us on every page.”—Cassidy Lucas, author of Santa Monica

“An absolutely spellbinding thriller. . . . An utterly engrossing and thoroughly entertaining story.”—Booklist (starred review)

Combining the propulsive narrative drive of The Firm with the psychological complexity of The Silent Patient, a gripping and original thriller about two professional women—colleagues at an international fashion conglomerate—who enter an elevator together . . . but only one is alive when they reach the ground floor.

On a cold, misty Sunday night, two women are alone in the offices of fashion conglomerate Claudine de Martineau International. One is the company’s human resources director. Impeccably dressed and perfectly coiffed, she sits at her desk and stares somberly out the window. Down the hall, her colleague, one of the company’s lawyers, is buried under a pile of paperwork, frantically rushing to finish. 

Leaving at the same time, the two women, each preoccupied by her own thoughts, enter the elevator that will take them down from the 30th floor.

When they arrive at the lobby, one of the women is dead. Was it murder or suicide?

An incredibly original novel that turns the office thriller on its head, The Cage is a wild ride that begins with a bang and picks up speed as it races to its dramatic end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*HMS Inflexible: The war in the Pacific is reaching its climax… *




  








1945. The battle against Japan in the Pacific is reaching its climax. One way or another, Inflexible will be Captain Thurston's last command of the war.

Captain Thurston VC is a navy man to his bones. Offered a cushy office job to see out the last months of the war, he resists: instead he's handed command of HMS Inflexible, a proud and powerful aircraft carrier.

It is no easy task. The overwhelming determination of the Japanese fighters and the cruel weather conditions make Thurston's command fraught with difficulties, but the struggle to provide air support for the US and Commonwealth troops must continue.

Home is on the other side of the world, barely a reality, and Thurston finds that he is striving to do the right thing, not only as the Captain of the Inflexible but also in his private life. For a while he and his men are under daily attack from a deadly enemy, Thurston is plagued by feelings of guilt and remorse for the woman he has left behind.

A. E. Langford's compelling naval adventure is an evocative account of life at sea during one of the most perilous and hard-fought battles of this century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Overload *




  








The #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Hotel and Airport “hits with another blockbuster,” a terrorist takedown of California’s power grid (The Observer).

In the middle of a sweltering July heat wave that has no end in sight, California’s Golden State Power and Light is on overload. An emergency brownout is already in effect. Then, GSP&L’s newest and largest generator explodes. With four people dead and a widespread loss of power, a fringe group takes responsibility. But for GSP&L vice president Nim Goldman and his family; his adversary, investigative reporter Nancy Molineaux; detective Harry London; and beautiful quadriplegic Karen Sloan, whose every breath depends on electric power, the terror is just beginning . . .

A dramatic and timely story of the people and the events leading to a crisis, Overload presents a fascinating view of the little-known world of electric power production that is vital to contemporary life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Country Roads: A Dak Harper Thriller (The Relic Runner Book 3) *




  








*Trouble is brewing in the mountains of North Carolina.*

After scouring the world for rare stolen artifacts, former commando turned treasure hunter Dak Harper is looking forward to a little time back in the States.

His boss, an eccentric young millionaire with a passion for antiquities, has sent him to North Carolina to retrieve a set of Civil War pistols stolen from a museum. The legendary Samuel Colt made the guns for President Abraham Lincoln, but some local bigwig has purloined them for himself.

As he tracks his quarry, Dak learns this Southern tycoon’s interests stretch much further than stolen weapons. Turns out he’s holding an entire town hostage at the center of a sprawling crime syndicate. And innocent townsfolk are dying.

Armed with few weapons of his own, Dak must somehow fight through a county full of crooked cops and deadly mercenaries to erase a tyrant whose greed is matched only by his cruelty.

Only then can he find the guns, rescue the town, and maybe save himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood & Roses (Vigilante Crime Series Book 1) *




  








People mistake her for an average teenage girl …

That’s often their last mistake.

After being the youngest and the most dangerous assassin at the secret Italian facility that teaches young women how to kill, Rose abandoned her training to live as a normal teenager.

Years later, her dark past and worst enemies catch up with her and destroy everything she holds dear.

Now she only has one thing on her mind—a deadly vendetta.

She won’t rest until there is blood on her hands one more time. Even if some of the blood ends up being her own.

Blood & Roses is the first book in the Vigilante Justice crime fiction series. If you like take-charge heroines, fast-paced page turners, and gritty dramas, then you’ll love Kristi Belcamino’s tale of revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Second Sign: A Sean Wyatt Archaeological Thriller (Sean Wyatt Adventure Book 19) *




  








For millennia, stories of God’s greatest prophets have inspired Christians across the world, urging them toward the kind of faith that compelled these celebrated sages of old.

But one modern madman wants that power for himself, to conquer a world he views as filled with unrepentant sinners as he ushers in a new age of religious rule.

To get it, he threatens to kill a handful of select religious leaders until the experts at the International Archaeology Association find what he wants: a fabled ancient relic that he believes helped the prophets perform some of their greatest miracles.

Sean Wyatt and Tommy Schultz along with their team at the IAA, however, have no intention of allowing that kind of power to fall into the fanatic’s hands. They’ve faced down their share of power-hungry maniacs before, but with this bloodthirsty lunatic Sean and his best friend, Tommy Schultz, know they’re up against the toughest odds of their lives.

USA Today best-selling author Ernest Dempsey returns with the latest electrifying installment in his beloved Sean Wyatt series. A tale of belief and its power, The Second Sign is Dempsey’s most powerful saga yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Science of Orgasm *








This award-winning book “offers a thorough compilation of what modern science, from biomechanics to neurochemistry, knows about the secrets of orgasm” (Publishers Weekly).

The coauthor of the international best-selling book The G Spot and Other Discoveries about Human Sexuality, Beverly Whipple joins neuroscientist Barry R. Komisaruk and endocrinologist Carlos Beyer-Flores to view orgasm through the lenses of behavioral neuroscience along with cognitive and physiological sciences. Covering every type of sexual peak experience in women and men from intense to phantom, this fascinating and comprehensive work illuminates the hows, whats, and wherefores of orgasm.

The authors explain how and why orgasms happen, why they fail to happen, and what brain and body events are put into play at the moment of orgasm. They also describes the genital-brain connection, how the brain produces orgasms, how aging affects orgasm, and the effects of prescription medication, street drugs, hormones, disorders, and diseases.

Winner of the 2007 Bonnie and Vern L. Bullough Book Award, given by the Foundation for the Scientific Study of Sexuality


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Anatomy 360: The Ultimate Visual Guide to the Human Body *




  








With Anatomy 360, you'll get a complete picture of every part of your body—from your head to your toes, inside and out, and from every angle.

Our bodies are a mystery to us. We see our arms and legs move, but may have no idea how the muscles beneath look as they contract. We know that our stomachs digest food and our hearts pump blood, but the images we have in our heads of these organs are often inaccurate or incomplete. Even seeing pictures of our internal systems and organs can be misleading if these pictures don't offer a full, 360-degree view. This edition of Anatomy 360 shows the human body in its entirety—from the skin to the muscles to the organs to the bones. This stunning ebook provides a unique perspective on our most crucial parts, showing how the structures of our bodies influence their functions. You'll learn about the vagus nerve, which allows us to swallow, speak, and cough, and the frontalis muscle, which raises our eyebrows when we're surprised. You'll also learn why our noses run when we cry and why our brains are so important even though they weigh just one kilogram each. With Anatomy 360, you'll finally get a complete look at the human body—even the parts you thought you'd never see!

The hardcover edition of Anatomy 360 won the Gold Award in Reference from ForeWord’s 2011 Book of the Year Awards


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*How to Read Water: Clues and Patterns from Puddles to the Sea (Natural Navigation) *




  






A New York Times Bestseller
A Forbes Top 10 Conservation and Environment Book of 2016

Read the sea like a Viking and interpret ponds like a Polynesian—with a little help from expert navigator Tristan Gooley, New York Times-bestselling author of The Secret World of Weather and The Lost Art of Reading Nature’s Signs

In his eye-opening books The Lost Art of Reading Nature’s Signs and The Natural Navigator, Tristan Gooley helped readers reconnect with nature by finding direction from the trees, stars, clouds, and more. Now, he turns his attention to our most abundant—yet perhaps least understood—resource.

Distilled from his far-flung adventures—sailing solo across the Atlantic, navigating with Omani tribespeople, canoeing in Borneo, and walking in his own backyard—Gooley shares hundreds of techniques in How to Read Water. Readers will:


Find north using puddles
Forecast the weather from waves
Decode the colors of ponds
Spot dangerous water in the dark
Decipher wave patterns on beaches, and more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler's Rockets: The Story of the V-2s*




  








The WWII historian’s in-depth study of how Germany developed and deployed the first long-range guided ballistic missile.

In Hitler’s Rockets Norman Longmate tells the story of the V-2, the technically innovative rocket developed to terrorize Allied cities in retaliation for the bombings in Germany. As the forerunner of all subsequent ballistic missiles, it ushered in modern warfare as we know it today.

Historian Norman Longmate reveals the devious power-play within the German armed forces and the Nazi establishment that so influenced the creation of the rockets. He shows through contemporary documents and protagonists’ accounts how the British intelligence skillfully pieced together the evidence as it sought to establish the true nature of the threat. Finally, he captures the experiences and fears of those who suffered as the targets of this terrifying weapon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Spearhead: An American Tank Gunner, His Enemy, and a Collision of Lives in World War II *




  








THE NEW YORK TIMES, WALL STREET JOURNAL, LOS ANGELES TIMES, AND USA TODAY BESTSELLER 

“A band of brothers in an American tank . . . Makos drops the reader back into the Pershing’s turret and dials up a battle scene to rival the peak moments of Fury.”
—The Wall Street Journal

From the author of the international bestseller A Higher Call comes the riveting World War II story of an American tank gunner’s journey into the heart of the Third Reich, where he will meet destiny in an iconic armor duel—and forge an enduring bond with his enemy.

When Clarence Smoyer is assigned to the gunner’s seat of his Sherman tank, his crewmates discover that the gentle giant from Pennsylvania has a hidden talent: He’s a natural-born shooter.

At first, Clarence and his fellow crews in the legendary 3rd Armored Division—“Spearhead”—thought their tanks were invincible. Then they met the German Panther, with a gun so murderous it could shoot through one Sherman and into the next. Soon a pattern emerged: The lead tank always gets hit.

After Clarence sees his friends cut down breaching the West Wall and holding the line in the Battle of the Bulge, he and his crew are given a weapon with the power to avenge their fallen brothers: the Pershing, a state-of-the-art “super tank,” one of twenty in the European theater.

But with it comes a harrowing new responsibility: Now they will spearhead every attack. That’s how Clarence, the corporal from coal country, finds himself leading the U.S. Army into its largest urban battle of the European war, the fight for Cologne, the “Fortress City” of Germany.

Battling through the ruins, Clarence will engage the fearsome Panther in a duel immortalized by an army cameraman. And he will square off with Gustav Schaefer, a teenager behind the trigger in a Panzer IV tank, whose crew has been sent on a suicide mission to stop the Americans.

As Clarence and Gustav trade fire down a long boulevard, they are taken by surprise by a tragic mistake of war. What happens next will haunt Clarence to the modern day, drawing him back to Cologne to do the unthinkable: to face his enemy, one last time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Samurai! *




  








Saburo Sakai became a living legend in Japan during World War II. Pilots everywhere spoke in awe of his incredible exploits in the air.

Sakai enjoyed a singular and most cherished reputation among fighter pilots. Of all Japan’s aces, Saburo Sakai is the only pilot who never lost a wingman in combat. This is an astounding performance for a man who engaged in more than two hundred aerial melees, and it explains the fierce competition, sometimes approaching physical violence, among the other pilots who aspired to fly his wing positions.

The reader will doubtless be surprised to learn that Saburo Sakai never received recognition by his government in the form of medals or decorations. The awarding of medals or other citations was unknown to the Japanese. Recognition was given only posthumously. Where the aces of other nations, including our own, were bedecked with rows of colorful medals and ribbons, awarded with great ceremony, Saburo Sakai and his fellow pilots flew repeatedly in combat without ever knowing the satisfaction of such recognition...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/11/22.

Currently $3.

*Surprise, Kill, Vanish: The Secret History of CIA Paramilitary Armies, Operators, and Assassins *




  








From Pulitzer Prize finalist Annie Jacobsen, the untold USA Today bestselling story of the CIA's secret paramilitary units.

Surprise . . . your target. Kill . . . your enemy. Vanish . . . without a trace.

When diplomacy fails, and war is unwise, the president calls on the CIA's Special Activities Division, a highly-classified branch of the CIA and the most effective, black operations force in the world.

Originally known as the president's guerrilla warfare corps, SAD conducts risky and ruthless operations that have evolved over time to defend America from its enemies. Almost every American president since World War II has asked the CIA to conduct sabotage, subversion and, yes, assassination.

With unprecedented access to forty-two men and women who proudly and secretly worked on CIA covert operations from the dawn of the Cold War to the present day, along with declassified documents and deep historical research, Pulitzer Prize finalist Annie Jacobsen unveils -- like never before -- a complex world of individuals working in treacherous environments populated with killers, connivers, and saboteurs.

Despite Hollywood notions of off-book operations and external secret hires, covert action is actually one piece in a colossal foreign policy machine.

Written with the pacing of a thriller, Surprise, Kill, Vanish brings to vivid life the sheer pandemonium and chaos, as well as the unforgettable human will to survive and the intellectual challenge of not giving up hope that define paramilitary and intelligence work. Jacobsen's exclusive interviews -- with members of the CIA's Senior Intelligence Service (equivalent to the Pentagon's generals), its counterterrorism chiefs, targeting officers, and Special Activities Division's Ground Branch operators who conduct today's close-quarters killing operations around the world -- reveal, for the first time, the enormity of this shocking, controversial, and morally complex terrain. Is the CIA's paramilitary army America's weaponized strength, or a liability to its principled standing in the world? Every operation reported in this book, however unsettling, is legal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/12/22.

Currently $1.

*Renegade Star: An Intergalactic Space Opera Adventure *




  








They say the Earth is just a myth. Something to tell your children when you put them to sleep, the lost homeworld of humanity. Everyone knows it isn't real, though. It can't be.

But when Captain Jace Hughes encounters a nun with a mysterious piece of cargo and a bold secret, he soon discovers that everything he thought he knew about Earth is wrong. So very, very wrong.

Climb aboard The Renegade Star and assemble a crew, follow the clues, uncover the truth, and most importantly, try to stay alive.

Experience the beginning of a sprawling galactic tale in this first entry to The Renegade Star series. If you’re a fan of Firefly, Battlestar Galactica, or Indiana Jones, you’ll love this epic, space opera thrill ride.

Warning: This book contains action, cussing, and general badassery. Read at your own risk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Her Robot Wolf (Shamans & Shifters Space Opera Book 1) *




  







Aliens, AIs and family - and of course it's the family who cause all the trouble! Jaya Romanov is an independent star ship shaman. She studies the energy flows of the universe and—for a price—will harness them to her employer’s purpose. Wormholes are a whole lot safer to travel when a shaman guides the jump.

Vulf Trent is a bounty hunter. It was that or join the family business, piracy, and Vulf is too much the lone wolf to tolerate the demands of a large pirate crew. Where his family enjoys the bonds of pack, he prefers the freedom of ranging the universe, alone. 

Seven generations ago, humanity evacuated Earth and the shifter clans’ ability to transform into their animal forms was one of the most terrible losses of that time. Now, the werewolves, werebears and other shifters are trapped in their human bodies and slowly losing the essence of their primal souls. Jaya is determined to heal their torn transformational abilities, but Vulf doesn’t believe her. He didn’t kidnap her for her healing abilities. 

*** “Her Robot Wolf” is a fabulous adventure in which rare, mystical science replaces magic, pirates are taught to respect lone women, the galaxy is imperilled —and perhaps, rescued—and a fated mate pair contemplate kicking Fate in the teeth. Have fun! Don’t forget to buy Galactic Insurance before leaving Earth! Space opera, paranormal romance and a galactic array of aliens, mysteries, startling revelations and breath-taking heroics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sword Nation 1: House of Rahilius: A Science Fantasy Romance Novel (The Sword Nation Saga) *
















Sword Nation Saga is a whirlwind Science Fantasy, Space Opera Romance that unfolds across different worlds. It features a formidable female lead, and complex, capable male leads.Catch the full Saga in Kindle Unlimited!

BOOK 1 House of Rahilius
Lincoln grew up in a small colony on planet Graiis. When he is chosen as a husband for the princess, he feels he can finally move on from a life riddled with alcohol, girls, and grief over the execution of his father at the order of the alien ruler on his home planet.

Gelilah was adopted by the alien ruler of planet Graiis when she was a child, and grew up in a world of luxury, poise, and discipline. Still, she longs for the day when she can live among humans. In exchange for her freedom, she prepares to marry a man she doesn't love.

Meanwhile, on the nearby planet Kayora, trouble is brewing...

A ship lands on Graiis with passengers fleeing enslavement from the Kayorians. In the process of negotiation, diplomatic relations take a drastic turn for the worst. The enraged Prime Minister, Rahilius, kidnaps the princess. She must find the strength to survive while Lincoln does all that he can to rescue her.

Interplanetary war is inevitable. Love is stronger than fear. But is it strong enough to take on the Galaxy’s truest believer, the prime minister and mysterious pirate, Rahilius.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rebel Path (A Sci-fi Thriller): Sword Nation 2-A (The Sword Nation Saga)*




  








REBEL PATH is the FIRST HALF of Book 2 in the SWORD NATION SAGA

Earth is a desolate wasteland, forcing thousands of inhabitants to relocate. Upon arrival to planet Kayora in the nearby Diamant galaxy, humans are enslaved by the cunning Prime Minister, Rahilius.

Twenty years later… One city above ground. Another below. South city resident Erwin Alexander, rallies support for his revolution against the Kayorian Empire. When the prime minister goes off planet, Erwin sees an opening to conquer the North. He goes into a battle of wits with the government's bid men, and struggles to balance the teetering loyalty of his own docile and inexperienced soldiers.

As he bravely confronts the trials ahead, he comes to realize the biggest challenges may be the ones he's left behind...

He grapples with the trauma of a childhood spent in an Education camp designed to indoctrinate the children and strip them of their identities. Young Erwin and his friends, Kurt, Pyotr, and Herman, spend their days plotting escape. When Erwin finds the lifeless body of one of his friends in a field, his life is set on a path of obsession, secrets, and revenge.

That path brings him face-to-face with his arch nemesis Rahilius, where he must make the ultimate decision: Abandon his resolve to slay the monster, or embrace his own darkness and become an even greater one?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Warrior Path (A SFF Romance Novel): Sword Nation 2-B (The Sword Nation Saga Book 3) *




  








WARRIOR PATH is the SECOND HALF of Book 2 in the SWORD NATION SAGA!

Thirty years after a mass evacuation from a dying Earth, humans are spread across three different planets in the Diamant galaxy...

Braii is no stranger to loss. Her parents die in a fire when she’s four, and in an effort to foster better relations with humans, the alien leader on planet Graiis adopts her as his own. He teaches her to use the fire sword, the official weapon of the Griician army. She keeps her talents hidden due to prejudice against humans, even when the Kayorian Prime Minister murders her adoptive father and starts a war between their two planets.

Shortly after, Braii is presented with an opportunity to spend a year on planet Delu - the neverland of the galaxy. She jumps at the chance to escape her sorrows, taking an exciting job in the dragon nursery. After bonding with a starving runt then attempting to rescue it, she is badly injured in an accident that leaves her without vision.

It will take new friends, new love, and new powers to help her see the light about who she is and who she must become.

The battle between planets intensifies, threatening to take away all she loves, leaving her only one path to protect them…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.


*Semiautomatic Sorceress Complete Series Boxed Set *




  








Five years ago, everyone knew sorcery and magic were nothing but myths. One spectacular incident proved them wrong. Now men and women of power flaunt their supernatural abilities openly, using them for both good and evil.

Get the complete Semiautomatic Sorceress series for a great price to find out what's myth or real.

---
Sorceress Lyssa likes her reality TV and strawberry ice cream, but her day job of hunting down rogues and criminals doesn’t leave her much time for either. And that’s when she’s not worrying about containing a powerful and dangerous spirit forced on her.

Paranoia is her other hobby, and it’s hard to burn away all evil in the world when she’s not sure if she’s working for the good guys. There’s also the small problem of people from her past popping up and trying to kill her.

When gangsters surprise her with powerful artifacts on what should have been a routine mission, Lyssa is drawn into an investigation that threatens to upend what she thinks she knows about her past.

With two enchanted guns and an attitude, this is one sorceress who isn’t going to let anyone stand in her way.

This complete series boxed set includes:


Southwest Nights
Southwest Days
Southwest Truths
Light The World
Burn The World
Cleanse The World


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Hope They Serve Beer In Hell *




  








The Book That Inspired The Movie
My name is Tucker Max, and I am an asshole. I get excessively drunk at inappropriate times, disregard social norms, indulge every whim, ignore the consequences of my actions, mock idiots and posers, sleep with more women than is safe or reasonable, and just generally act like a raging dickhead. But, I do contribute to humanity in one very important way: I share my adventures with the world. --from the Introduction


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Journey to Cubeville: A Dilbert Book*




  








"Since Adams parted company with Pacific Bell in 1995, the business he has built out of mocking business has turned into the sort of success story that the average cartoon hero could only dream of."--The London Financial Times

"Go ahead and cut that Dilbert cartoon. Pin it to the wall of your claustrophobic cubicle. Laugh at it around the water cooler, remarking how similar it is to the incomprehensible memos and ludicrous management strategies at your own company."--The Washington Post

Dilbert, Dogbert, and the rest of the world's favorite cubicle dwellers are sure to leave you rolling in your workspace with Scott Adams's cartoon collection, Journey to Cubeville.

Dilbert creator Scott Adams has something special for everyone who thinks their workplace is a living monument to inefficiency--or, for those who have been led to believe unnecessary work is like popcorn for the soul.

Adams lampoons everything in the business world that drives the sane worker into the land of the lunacy:

*Network administrators who have the power to paralyze an entire business with a mere keystroke

*Accountants who force you to battle ferociously to get reimbursed for a $2.59 ham sandwich you scarfed while traveling

*Managers obsessed with perfect-attendance certificates, dead-end projects, and blocking employees from fun web sites and decent office supplies

*Companies spending piles of dough on projects deeply rooted in stupidity, as well as a myriad of stupid consultants


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Random Acts of Management: A Dilbert Book *




  







In Random Acts of Management, cartoonist Scott Adams offers sardonic glimpses once again into the lunatic office life of Dilbert, Dogbert, Wally, and others, as they work in an all-too-believably ludicrous setting filled with incompetent management, incomprehensible project acronyms, and minuscule raises. Everyone, it seems, identifies with Dilbert, who struggles to navigate the constant tribulations of absurd company policies and idiot management strategies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How Change Happens *




  








An “illuminating” book that “puts norms at the center of how we thinking about change”, revealing the different ways social change occurs—for readers of Freakonomics and Thinking, Fast and Slow (The New York Times)

How does social change happen? When do social movements take off? Sexual harassment was once something that women had to endure; now a movement has risen up against it. White nationalist sentiments, on the other hand, were largely kept out of mainstream discourse; now there is no shortage of media outlets for them. In this book, with the help of behavioral economics, psychology, and other fields, Cass Sunstein casts a bright new light on how change happens.

Sunstein focuses on the crucial role of social norms—and on their frequent collapse. When norms lead people to silence themselves, even an unpopular status quo can persist. Then one day, someone challenges the norm—a child who exclaims that the emperor has no clothes; a woman who says “me too.” Sometimes suppressed outrage is unleashed, and long-standing practices fall.

Sometimes change is more gradual, as “nudges” help produce new and different decisions—apps that count calories; texted reminders of deadlines; automatic enrollment in green energy or pension plans. Sunstein explores what kinds of nudges are effective and shows why nudges sometimes give way to bans and mandates. Finally, he considers social divisions, social cascades, and “partyism,” when identification with a political party creates a strong bias against all members of an opposing party—which can both fuel and block social change.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Is There Still Sex in the City? *




  






Twenty years after her sharp, seminal first book Sex and the City reshaped the landscape of pop culture and dating with its fly on the wall look at the mating rituals of the Manhattan elite, the trailblazing Candace Bushnell delivers a new book on the wilds and lows of sex and dating after fifty. 

Set between the Upper East Side of Manhattan and a country enclave known as The Village, Is There Still Sex in the City? follows a cohort of female friends—Sassy, Kitty, Queenie, Tilda Tia, Marilyn, and Candace—as they navigate the ever-modernizing phenomena of midlife dating and relationships. There’s “Cubbing,” in which a sensible older woman suddenly becomes the love interest of a much younger man, the “Mona Lisa” Treatment—a vaginal restorative surgery often recommended to middle aged women, and what it’s really like to go on Tinder dates as a fifty-something divorcee. From the high highs (My New Boyfriend or MNBs) to the low lows (Middle Age Madness, or MAM cycles), Bushnell illustrates with humor and acuity today’s relationship landscape and the types that roam it.

Drawing from her own experience, in Is There Still Sex in the City? Bushnell spins a smart, lively satirical story of love and life from all angles—marriage and children, divorce and bereavement, as well as the very real pressures on women to maintain their youth and have it all. This is an indispensable companion to one of the most revolutionary dating books of the twentieth century from one of our most important social commentators.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Little Girl Who Fought the Great Depression: Shirley Temple and 1930s America *




  








"[An] elucidating cultural history of Hollywood’s most popular child star…a must-read." —Bill Desowitz, USA Today

For four consecutive years she was the world’s box-office champion. With her image appearing in periodicals and advertisements roughly twenty times daily, she rivaled FDR and Edward VIII as the most photographed person in the world. Her portrait brightened the homes of countless admirers, among them J. Edgar Hoover, Andy Warhol, and Anne Frank.

Distinguished cultural historian John F. Kasson shows how, amid the deprivation and despair of the Great Depression, Shirley Temple radiated optimism and plucky good cheer that lifted the spirits of millions and shaped their collective character for generations to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Bagel: The Surprising History of a Modest Bread *




  








A “scrumptious little book” about the cultural and historical background of this humble and hearty treat (The New York Times).

If smoked salmon and cream cheese bring only one thing to mind, you can count yourself among the world’s millions of bagel mavens. But few people are aware of the bagel’s provenance, let alone its adventuresome history. This charming book tells the remarkable story of the bagel’s journey from the tables of seventeenth-century Poland to the freezers of middle America today, a story rooted in centuries of Polish, Jewish, and American history.

Research in international archives and numerous personal interviews uncover the bagel’s links with the defeat of the Turks by Polish king Jan Sobieski in 1683, the Yiddish cultural revival of the late nineteenth century, and Jewish migration across the Atlantic to America. There the story moves from the bakeries of New York’s Lower East Side to the Bagel Bakers’ Local 388 Union of the 1960s, and the attentions of the mob. Maria Balinska weaves together a rich, quirky, and evocative history of East European Jewry—and the unassuming ring-shaped roll the world has taken to its heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fatal Roots: A County Cork Mystery*




  








New York Times–bestselling author

This exciting new installment in the County Cork Mystery series has “plenty for cozy lovers to enjoy” and drips with the charm—and menace—of its atmospheric Irish setting (New York Journal of Books)

Some secrets are too big to stay buried...

A few months ago, Boston expat Maura Donovan was rekindled with her mother after more than twenty years of absence. Since then, Maura has been getting accustomed to Irish living, complete with an inherited house and a pub named Sullivan’s. But now, her mother has returned—and she’s brought Maura’s half-sister in tow. To make matters more confusing, a handful of Cork University students are knocking on Maura’s door asking about a mystical fairy fort that happens to be located on Maura’s piece of land.

The lore indicates that messing with the fort can cause bad luck, and most everyone is telling Maura not to get too involved for fear of its powers, but Maura is curious about her own land, and she definitely doesn't buy into the superstition. Then one of the students disappears after a day of scoping out the fort on Maura’s property.

Maura treads carefully, asking the folks around town who might have an idea, but no one wants anything to do with these forts. She has to take matters into her own hand—it’s her land, after all. But when she uncovers a decades-old corpse buried in the center of the fort, nothing is for certain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Paper, Scissors, Death: Book #1 in the Kiki Lowenstein Mystery Series -- AGATHA AWARD FINALIST (Can be read as a stand-alone book.)*




  








JUST BECAUSE HER HUSBAND’S NAKED, DEAD, AND IN A HOTEL BED...

...it might not be what it seems. But there’s that scarf in his mouth. Of course it is.

Given the situation, Kiki Lowenstein can’t help remembering that her (late) husband got her pregnant while cheating on his girlfriend.



> >>True, he did the right thing at the time, and their much-loved daughter Anya is now eleven years old. But suddenly he’s dead, and Kiki’s financially embarrassed—that jerk disinherited his own family!





> >>Time for the timid to toughen up. Passive Kiki transforms herself into a fighter, walking right out of her luxurious life and into a scrapbooking store, where she deftly turns a hobby into a moneymaker. Her new gig goes slightly awry when her late husband’s not-so-ex-girlfriend insults her in public, but that’s just the beginning. The hurts keep piling up. How much can one woman stand?





> >>As her husband’s secret life explodes before her eyes, Kiki discovers that their daughter has a shocking secret of her own. Then the cops come for Kiki. And Family Services comes for Anya. No more Mrs. Nice Guy. Kiki has to fight for all she holds dear, and her quest must start with tracking down her late husband’s killer. Hope arrives for Kiki in the twin forms of a hot, homicide detective and her own newfound ability to cope.


Paper, Scissors, Death was an Agatha Award Finalist. It is the kind of mystery that keeps you turning the pages just to spend time with the characters, who somehow make you feel this could be you if your life turned upside down—and make you hope you’d turn it around as gracefully. Joanna Campbell Slan’s first Kiki Lowenstein mystery showcases the author’s delightful gift for turning life’s most dismal moments into humor, yet making us feel there’s hope for us all, even at the darkest of times

In case that’s not enough of a stress-reliever, Slan also provides the ultimate warm-and-fuzzy: a wonderful floppy-eared dog. Fans of feel-good cozy mysteries, especially funny ones with animals or hobbies, will enjoy this book if they love authors like Alexander McCall Smith, Hope Callaghan, Amy Vansant, CeeCee James, Cindy Bell, Diana Orgain, Tony Kappes, Laura Child, and Carolyn Hart. Grab your copy today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Picture, Perfect, Corpse: Book #7 in the Kiki Lowenstein Mystery Series (Can be read as a stand-alone.)*




  








*POLICE DETECTIVE CHAD DETWEILER IS OVERJOYED TO LEARN THAT HE'S GOING TO BE A FATHER. BUT HE MIGHT BE VIEWING HIS NEWBORN FROM THE FRIENDLY CONFINES OF DEATH ROW.*

When Detweiler's estranged wife is found shot to death with bullets from his revolver, the proud papa-to-be finds himself up the creek without a lawyer. The dead woman's family immediately points the finger at the detective. An exhausted Kiki does all she can to be supportive. After all, the dead woman was a drug addict! But when Detweiler’s family makes a request that Kiki can't honor without breaking a promise, a solemn oath to her daughter, Kiki puts her foot down. Keds and all. And she won't do that. No way.



> >>Worried, heartsick, and the target of the Detweiler family's rage, Kiki must keep up appearances and hold her head high, even as the entire St. Louis area brands her as a slutty excuse for a woman. Maybe she is, but she's also a loyal friend.





> >>When her boss at Time in a Bottle, the craft store, is confronted by the heartbreaking, new information about the death of her son, Kiki offers emotional support. She embarks on a memorial project as a way to unravel the facts surrounding the boy's untimely demise.





> >>Even as she untangles the messy threads connected to the past, Kiki can't stop herself from wondering if the man she loves is tangled up in murder.Could it be that the hunky cop just snapped?


Picture, Perfect, Corpse offers an intriguing mystery while considering the many ways addiction in its various forms can devastate a family and its circle of friends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Unheard: A Novel *




  








“Nicci French is a specialist in the kind of evil that burrows from within.” —New York Times Book Review

In this new heart-pounding standalone from the internationally bestselling author that People calls “razor sharp,” a single mother suspects her young daughter has witnessed a horrible crime when the girl draws a disturbing picture—but the deadly path to unravel the truth could cost her everything. 

Maybe Tess is overprotective, but passing her daughter off to her ex and his new young wife fills her with a sense of dread. It’s not that Jason is a bad father—it just hurts to see him enjoying married life with someone else. Still, she owes it to her daughter Poppy to make this arrangement work.

But Poppy returns from the weekend tired and withdrawn. And when she shows Tess a crayon drawing—an image so simple and violent that Tess can hardly make sense of it——Poppy can only explain with the words, “He did kill her.”

Something is horribly wrong. Tess is certain Poppy saw something—or something happened to her—that she’s too young to understand. Jason insists the weekend went off without a hitch. Doctors advise that Poppy may be reacting to her parents’ separation. And as the days go on, even Poppy’s disturbing memory seems to fade. But a mother knows her daughter, and Tess is determined to discover the truth. Her search will set off an explosive tempest of dark secrets and buried crimes—and more than one life may be at stake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Trial by Fire: A Devastating Tragedy, 100 Lives Lost, and a 15-Year Search for Truth *




  








In only 90 seconds, a fire in the Station nightclub killed 100 people and injured hundreds more. It would take nearly 20 years to find out why—and who was really at fault.

All it took for a hundred people to die during a show by the hair metal band Great White was a sudden burst from two giant sparklers that ignited the acoustical foam lining the Station nightclub. But who was at fault? And who would pay? This being Rhode Island, the two questions wouldn't necessarily have the same answer.

Within 24 hours the governor of Rhode Island and the local police commissioner were calling for criminal charges, although the investigation had barely begun, no real evidence had been gathered, and many of the victims hadn't been identified. Though many parties could be held responsible, fingers pointed quickly at the two brothers who owned the club. But were they really to blame?

Bestselling author and three-time Emmy Award-winning reporter Scott James investigates all the central figures, including the band's manager and lead singer, the fire inspector, the maker of the acoustical foam, as well as the brothers. Drawing on firsthand accounts, interviews with many involved, and court documents, James explores the rush to judgment about what happened that left the victims and their families, whose stories he also tells, desperate for justice.

Trial By Fire is the heart-wrenching story of the fire's aftermath because while the fire, one of America's deadliest, lasted fewer than two minutes, the search for the truth would take twenty years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*He Will Find You: A nail-biting and emotional psychological suspense*




  








No matter where you hide…

Kaitlyn Best is stuck in a rut. So when she discovers she's pregnant after a one-night-stand with Alex, her school crush, she throws caution to the wind and accepts his offer to make a new life together in the depths of the Lake District, far from her home… and her demons.

He will find you.

But Alex is not what he seems. And when Kaitlyn's world begins to crumble before her eyes, she realises she barely knows the man she has agreed to spend the rest of her life with.

Since Alex won't tell her his secrets, Kaitlyn vows to find them out for herself. But when she uncovers the truth, she realises she has made a terrible mistake…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Jackdaws *




  






In his own bestselling tradition of Eye of the Needle and The Key to Rebecca, Ken Follett delivers a breathtaking novel of suspense set in the most dangerous days of World War II.

D-Day is approaching. They don’t know where or when, but the Germans know it’ll be soon, and for Felicity “Flick” Clariet, the stakes have never been higher. A senior agent in the ranks of the Special Operations Executive (SOE) responsible for sabotage, Flick has survived to become one of Britain’s most effective operatives in Northern France. She knows that the Germans’ ability to thwart the Allied attack depends upon their lines of communications, and in the days before the invasion no target is of greater strategic importance than the largest telephone exchange in Europe.

But when Flick and her Resistance-leader husband try a direct, head-on assault that goes horribly wrong, her world turns upside down. Her group destroyed, her husband missing, her superiors unsure of her, her own confidence badly shaken, she has one last chance at the target, but the challenge, once daunting, is now near impossible. The new plan requires an all-woman team, none of them professionals, to be assembled and trained within days. Code-named the Jackdaws, they will attempt to infiltrate the exchange under the noses of the Germans—but the Germans are waiting for them now and have plans of their own. There are secrets Flick does not know—secrets within the German ranks, secrets among her hastily recruited team, secrets among those she trusts the most. And as the hours tick down to the point of no return, most daunting of all, there are secrets within herself. . . .

Filled with the powerful storytelling, unforgettable characters, and authentic detail that have become his hallmarks, Jackdaws is Ken Follett writing at the height of his powers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Secret of the Stones: A Sean Wyatt Archaeological Thriller (The Lost Chambers Trilogy Book 1) *




  








THE GREATEST WANT OF MAN ISN'T WEALTH OR POWER. IT'S IMMORTALITY.

After a historian is murdered while investigating an ancient text, a former government agent learns his best friend has also gone missing. He soon discovers his friend has been abducted in order to uncover a 4000 year old mystery buried deep in the southeastern United States.

If this secret is uncovered, it could bring about a pandemic unlike anything the world has ever seen.

And that's exactly what one man wants. So he can remake the human race in his image.

Welcome to the International Archaeological Agency.

The Secret of the Stones is Ernest Dempsey's first novel in the groundbreaking Sean Wyatt Adventure series about friendship, and doing whatever it takes to save the people you love against impossible odds, and amid a global conspiracy that spans the course of human history.

A DEEPER DIVE INTO THE SECRET OF THE STONES

Sean Wyatt did his time saving the world with the Axis agency. Now he just wants to kick back and run security detail for his best friend's International Archaeological Agency. Until everything changes.

While investigating a strange series of ancient symbols, Sean's friend vanishes, and a professor he entrusted with a 4000 year-old secret is murdered.

With only a few people he can trust, Sean must unravel the clues to a powerful mystery.

He must fight off highly trained mercenaries in hand to hand combat, engage in furious gun battles, and survive high speed car chases through the Blue Ridge Mountains of North Georgia.

And in the end, what Sean learns will change the history books as we know them, and could alter the scope of human civilization as we know it.

What Sean doesn't know is how far the mastermind behind all of it is willing to go to make his sinister plans a reality.

The Secret of the Stones is packed with suspense and mystery, conspiracies and fascinating secret societies, and leaves you turning the pages late into the night in USA Today Bestseller Ernest Dempsey's breakthrough international adventure series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Total Fallout: An explosive, breathtaking, action adventure SAS military thriller you need to read in 2021 (A Jack Tate SAS Thriller, Book 2) *




  








A fast-paced and explosive action thriller, perfect for fans of James Deegan.

Jack Tate thought the war was over…

‘Alex Shaw is one of the best thriller writers around!’ Stephen Leather

His worst enemy is back.
Former SAS trooper Jack Tate is running a black op for MI6 when the man who killed his parents comes out of hiding. On a quest for revenge from Monaco to Qatar and into the US, Tate must stop at nothing if he is to catch the world’s deadliest assassin.

His worst nightmare is beginning.
But the assassin is hunting too. Members of his old unit, The Werewolves, might hold the key to a new weapon – one with the power to end civilisation as we know it.

And this is his last chance for revenge…
As Tate tracks the Russian, the line between friend and foe, and good and evil starts to blur. Now Tate must break all the rules to avenge his family and save the world from the chaos of war…

Perfect for fans of James Deegan, Tom Clancy and Mark Greaney, this is an explosive action thriller you won’t be able to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood & Fire (Vigilante Crime Series Book 2) *




  








Girls are disappearing at an alarming rate and Rose fears that a dark evil has returned …

Although Rose escaped from the Sultan years ago, the deadly cult leader continues to torment her.
When he killed her boyfriend, Rose vowed to devote her life to hunting him down.
Now, her search has led her to a small Australian town where a girl’s body was found surrounded by candles and bowls of blood.
As Rose digs deeper, she soon finds herself the target of a dark, ancient evil.

Blood & Fire is the second book in the Vigilante Justice crime fiction series. If you like take-charge heroines, fast-paced page turners, and gritty dramas, then you’ll love Kristi Belcamino’s tale of revenge.
Buy Blood & Fire to create your own brand of justice today!

Author's Note: Blood & Fire is a fast-paced, edge-of-your-seat, gritty thriller with a flawed but big-hearted vigilante heroine who loves nothing better than kicking butt and taking names for those who can't do so themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood & Bone (Vigilante Crime Series Book 3) *




  








A beautiful but deadly serial killer is on the loose, dishing out gruesome and lethal punishment to men who reject her …

When Rose arrives in Florida to meet her new love, she is stood up at the airport, but chalks it up to a misunderstanding.

She soon learns there is more to her boyfriend’s disappearance than him going on a wild drinking bender.

After a frustrating and ultimately fruitless search, Rose realizes he is being held against his will.

Rose must risk everything to unravel the woman’s deadly plot before she once again loses the man she loves to a killer.

Blood & Bone is the third book in the Vigilante Justice crime fiction series.

If you like take-charge heroines, fast-paced page turners, and gritty dramas, then you’ll love Kristi Belcamino’s tale of revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood & Tears (Vigilante Crime Series Book 4) *




  








Deadly. Ruthless. Eighteen. Bent on murder.

Despite not being old enough to drive, Rose was easily the most skilled assassin in Eva Santella’s Italian boot camp.

But then Rose decided to leave that life behind and spent her teen years playing soccer and chess and lying on the beach in Barcelona.

The Sultan took all that away.

When he killed her boyfriend on the night she turned 18, Rose made a vow that either she would kill The Sultan or die trying.

At that moment, she knew despite her best efforts to live a normal life, she was destined to be a killer.

Now, after years of hunting The Sultan, Rose will finally have her chance to confront the darkest and most evil enemy she’s ever faced.

She must kill or be killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Book of Vengeance (Mui Thriller Series 2) *




  








*Sei spent fifteen years burying the past. A year ago, her daughter started digging it up.*

Mui returns to Confrere Preparatory Academy and is determined to decipher more of the riddles in the mysterious book. She struggles with the idea of keeping the book a secret from the Bibliokeepers, the ones responsible for creating it. Their help could unearth more truths about Mui’s family, specifically the father she's never met.

Little does Mui know, deadly forces are attacking the Bibliokeepers, putting their survival—and their knowledge—at stake. To make matters worse, a dark enemy has surfaced. Will he put an end to Mui and her mother?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Book of Revelations (Mui Thriller Series 3) *




  








*Dorothy Black is the assistant headmaster. She’s also an assassin.*


At the start of her third year at Confrere Preparatory Academy, Mui discovers Black’s secret and is determined to learn more about the mysterious woman. An unexpected internship leads Mui to dive headfirst into charity work to get closer to Black. But along the way Mui stumbles across a sinister plot—one that will ultimately put Mui and Black on a collision course with the truth about Mui’s father that neither they, nor Confrere, will escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Book of Villains (Mui Thriller Series 4) *




  








*Imagine learning everything your mother has ever told you was a lie.*

Winter break is over, but no one has seen or heard from Mui. Her roommate hasn’t heard a peep since they last spoke. Messages from her boyfriend have gone unread and unanswered. And worst of all, her mother knows the reason.

Sei had always insisted Mui’s father was dead. That is until he abducted her.

Sei must team up with the headmaster and assistant headmaster at Confrere Preparatory Academy to rescue her daughter. From the start, they face violent attacks on their lives. Sei knows who’s behind them: Ethan Carmotte. She’s convinced he’s playing a game of revenge, and Mui is his pawn. Unless Sei can beat him at his own game, she’ll risk losing her daughter for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*100 Deadly Skills: The SEAL Operative's Guide to Eluding Pursuers, Evading Capture, and Surviving Any Dangerous Situation *







A hands-on, practical survival guide from retired Navy SEAL Clint Emerson—adapted for civilians from actual special forces operations—to eluding pursuers, evading capture, and surviving any dangerous situation.

In today’s increasingly dangerous world, threats to your personal safety are everywhere. From acts of terror to mass shootings, and from the unseen (and sometimes virtual) matrix of everyday crime, danger is no longer confined to dark alleys or unstable regions. Potentially life-threatening circumstances can arise anywhere, anytime, and Clint Emerson—former Navy SEAL—wants you to be prepared.

100 Deadly Skills contains proven self-defense skills, evasion tactics, and immobilizing maneuvers—modified from the world of black ops—to help you take action in numerous “worst case” scenarios from escaping a locked trunk, to making an improvised Taser, to tricking facial recognition software. With easy-to-understand instructions and illustrations, Emerson outlines in detail many life-saving strategies and teaches you how to think and act like a member of the special forces.

This complete course in survival teaches you how to prevent tracking, evade a kidnapping, elude an active shooter, rappel down the side of a building, immobilize a bad guy, protect yourself against cyber-criminals, and much more—all using low-tech to “no-tech” methods. Clear, detailed, and presented in an easy-to-understand and execute format, 100 Deadly Skills is an invaluable resource. Because let’s face it, when danger is imminent, you don’t have time for complicated instructions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Madness and Memory: The Discovery of Prions—A New Biological Principle of Disease*







In this “utterly fascinating” science memoir, the Nobel Prize–winning author chronicles his revolutionary discovery of a major cause of brain diseases (The New York Times).

In 1997, Stanley B. Prusiner received the Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine for his research on devastating brain diseases. That he was the award’s sole recipient was entirely appropriate. His struggle to identify the agent responsible for scrapie and mad cow disease in animals, and Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease in humans, had been waged largely alone, and in some cases, in the face of strenuous opposition.

In Madness and Memory, Prusiner recounts the journey to his remarkable discovery of prions—infectious proteins that replicate and cause disease, but surprisingly contain no genetic material. Along the way, he sheds light on the world of contemporary science and the meticulousness and perseverance it requires. Through his telling, the agony and triumph of years of research comes to life, along with fascinating portraits of fellow scientists racing to make breakthrough discoveries.

Prusiner’s hypothesis, once considered heresy, now stands as accepted science and provides a path toward conquering such pervasive scourges as Alzheimer’s, Parkinson’s, Lou Gehrig’s, and others diseases.

“Madness and Memory is the story of one of the most important discoveries in recent medical history, and it is also a vivid and compelling portrait of a life in science.” —Oliver Sacks, MD, neurologist and author of Hallucinations


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Liberty's Dawn: A People's History of the Industrial Revolution *







“Emma Griffin gives a new and powerful voice to the men and women whose blood and sweat greased the wheels of the Industrial Revolution” (Tim Hitchcock, author of Down and Out in Eighteenth-Century London).

This “provocative study” looks at hundreds of autobiographies penned between 1760 and 1900 to offer an intimate firsthand account of how the Industrial Revolution was experienced by the working class (The New Yorker). The era didn’t just bring about misery and poverty. On the contrary, Emma Griffin shows how it raised incomes, improved literacy, and offered exciting opportunities for political action. For many, this was a period of new, and much valued, sexual and cultural freedom.

This rich personal account focuses on the social impact of the Industrial Revolution, rather than its economic and political histories. In the tradition of bestselling books by Liza Picard, Judith Flanders, and Jerry White, Griffin gets under the skin of the period and creates a cast of colorful characters, including factory workers, miners, shoemakers, carpenters, servants, and farm laborers.

“Through the ‘messy tales’ of more than 350 working-class lives, Emma Griffin arrives at an upbeat interpretation of the Industrial Revolution most of us would hardly recognize. It is quite enthralling.” —The Oldie magazine


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Those Who Hold Bastogne: The True Story of the Soldiers and Civilians Who Fought in the Biggest Battle of the Bulge *




  








The acclaimed World War II historian delivers “a panoramic and compelling boots-on-the-ground illumination of one of the Bulge’s most epic battles” (Patrick K. O’Donnell, author of Washington’s Immortals).

Hitler’s last gamble, the Battle of the Bulge, was intended to push the Allied invaders of Normandy all the way back to the beaches. The plan nearly succeeded, and almost certainly would have, were it not for one small Belgian town and its tenacious American defenders who held back a tenfold larger German force while awaiting the arrival of Gen. George Patton’s mighty Third Army.

In this dramatic account of the 1944–45 winter of war in Bastogne, historian Peter Schrijvers offers the first full story of the German assault on the strategically located town. From the December stampede of American and Panzer divisions racing to reach Bastogne first, through the bloody eight-day siege from land and air, and through three more weeks of unrelenting fighting even after the siege was broken, events at Bastogne hastened the long-awaited end of WWII. Schrijvers draws on diaries, memoirs, and other fresh sources to illuminate the experiences not only of Bastogne’s three thousand citizens and their American defenders, but also of German soldiers and commanders desperate for victory. The costs of war are revealed, uncovered in the stories of those who perished and those who emerged from battle to find the world forever changed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*The Panzer Killers: The Untold Story of a Fighting General and His Spearhead Tank Division's Charge into the Third Reich *




  








A general-turned-historian reveals the remarkable battlefield heroics of Major General Maurice Rose, the World War II tank commander whose 3rd Armored Division struck fear into the hearts of Hitler's panzer crews.

“The Panzer Killers is a great book, vividly written and shrewdly observed.”—The Wall Street Journal

Two months after D-Day, the Allies found themselves in a stalemate in Normandy, having suffered enormous casualties attempting to push through hedgerow country. Troops were spent, and American tankers, lacking the tactics and leadership to deal with the terrain, were losing their spirit. General George Patton and the other top U.S. commanders needed an officer who knew how to break the impasse and roll over the Germans—they needed one man with the grit and the vision to take the war all the way to the Rhine. Patton and his peers selected Maurice Rose.

The son of a rabbi, Rose never discussed his Jewish heritage. But his ferocity on the battlefield reflected an inner flame. He led his 3rd Armored Division not from a command post but from the first vehicle in formation, charging headfirst into a fight. He devised innovative tactics, made the most of American weapons, and personally chose the cadre of young officers who drove his division forward. From Normandy to the West Wall, from the Battle of the Bulge to the final charge across Germany, Maurice Rose's deadly division of tanks blasted through enemy lines and pursued the enemy with a remarkable intensity.

In The Panzer Killers, Daniel P. Bolger, a retired lieutenant general and Iraq War veteran, offers up a lively, dramatic tale of Rose's heroism. Along the way, Bolger infuses the narrative with fascinating insights that could only come from an author who has commanded tank forces in combat. The result is a unique and masterful story of battlefield leadership, destined to become a classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/12/22.

Currently $2.

*War: How Conflict Shaped Us *




  








Is peace an aberration? The New York Times bestselling author of Paris 1919 offers a provocative view of war as an essential component of humanity.

NAMED ONE OF THE TEN BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW

“Margaret MacMillan has produced another seminal work. . . . She is right that we must, more than ever, think about war. And she has shown us how in this brilliant, elegantly written book.”—H.R. McMaster, author of Dereliction of Duty and Battlegrounds: The Fight to Defend the Free World

The instinct to fight may be innate in human nature, but war—organized violence—comes with organized society. War has shaped humanity’s history, its social and political institutions, its values and ideas. Our very language, our public spaces, our private memories, and some of our greatest cultural treasures reflect the glory and the misery of war. War is an uncomfortable and challenging subject not least because it brings out both the vilest and the noblest aspects of humanity.

Margaret MacMillan looks at the ways in which war has influenced human society and how, in turn, changes in political organization, technology, or ideologies have affected how and why we fight. War: How Conflict Shaped Us explores such much-debated and controversial questions as: When did war first start? Does human nature doom us to fight one another? Why has war been described as the most organized of all human activities? Why are warriors almost always men? Is war ever within our control? 

Drawing on lessons from wars throughout the past, from classical history to the present day, MacMillan reveals the many faces of war—the way it has determined our past, our future, our views of the world, and our very conception of ourselves.


----------



## Zahir Patterson

MI 2 AZ said:


> $2.
> 
> *Liberty's Dawn: A People's History of the Industrial Revolution *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Emma Griffin gives a new and powerful voice to the men and women whose blood and sweat greased the wheels of the Industrial Revolution” (Tim Hitchcock, author of Down and Out in Eighteenth-Century London).
> 
> This “provocative study” looks at hundreds of autobiographies penned between 1760 and 1900 to offer an intimate firsthand account of how the Industrial Revolution was experienced by the working class (The New Yorker). The era didn’t just bring about misery and poverty. On the contrary, Emma Griffin shows how it raised incomes, improved literacy, and offered exciting opportunities for political action. For many, this was a period of new, and much valued, sexual and cultural freedom.
> 
> This rich personal account focuses on the social impact of the Industrial Revolution, rather than its economic and political histories. In the tradition of bestselling books by Liza Picard, Judith Flanders, and Jerry White, Griffin gets under the skin of the period and creates a cast of colorful characters, including factory workers, miners, shoemakers, carpenters, servants, and farm laborers.
> 
> “Through the ‘messy tales’ of more than 350 working-class lives, Emma Griffin arrives at an upbeat interpretation of the Industrial Revolution most of us would hardly recognize. It is quite enthralling.” —The Oldie magazine
> 
> Recently, I have been reading quite a lot of books about the economic and social progress of mankind, which essentially began in the 19th century. You can check here and read really useful and interesting information about the progressive era, the development of technology and political thought in the 19th and 20th centuries.


A very useful and informative book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/13/22.

Currently $1.

*MegaDeath *




  







Death plays dirty.

It's 2112 and war between nations has become a spectator sport. Soldiers are now gamers who live and die based on the outcome of the match, and every 4 years a worldwide MegaDeath tournament gives countries a chance to air their grievances. This year, however, an enterprising company has made it possible for ordinary citizens to bet their lives on their country's team. Winning players will become national heroes, but losers will be responsible for the deaths of millions of their fellow citizens.

For North America's talented star player, Megan Mori, death can't come soon enough. Haunted by the loss of her daughter, which she blames on her own government, she has nothing more to lose and no one to fight for.

But as the games begin, it becomes clear that a much more sinister agenda is unfolding, and Megan will need to rally her fellow gamers against an enemy bent on annihilation of the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Renegade: (The Spiral Wars Book 1)*




  








AUREALIS AWARD FINALIST; Best SF Novel of 2015

One thousand years after Earth was destroyed in an unprovoked attack, humanity has emerged victorious from a series of terrible wars to assure its place in the galaxy. But during celebrations on humanity’s new Homeworld, the legendary Captain Pantillo of the battle carrier Phoenix is court-martialed then killed, and his deputy, Lieutenant Commander Erik Debogande, the heir to humanity’s most powerful industrial family, is framed with his murder. Assisted by Phoenix’s marine commander Trace Thakur, Erik and Phoenix are forced to go on the run, as they seek to unravel the conspiracy behind their Captain’s demise, pursued to the death by their own Fleet. What they discover, about the truth behind the wars and the nature of humanity’s ancient alien allies, will shake the sentient galaxy to its core.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Core Establishment (Dimensional Dungeon Cores Book 1) *




  








A journey that was a lifetime in the making….

Milton Frederick never had the chance to live out his life as a professional gamer on Earth, mainly because he was abducted by aliens. Unfortunately, he wasn’t returned home after the typical probing associated with such things to tell an unbelievable story to his friends. Instead, he was summarily killed and his consciousness was inserted into a Station Core, a giant metal egg-shaped object that could use technology to create traps, Combat Units, and other defenses to protect not just himself but those he cared about.

Despite killing him and sticking his mind in what was essentially a giant computer, the aliens that went by the name “The Collective” weren’t actually a bad group of people. Ultimately, what they had done to Milton had been to save themselves from the incessant attacks of a different group of aliens called Heliothropes; sadly, he never made it to where he was supposed to end up. Rather, his Station Core ended up crash-landing on a foreign planet named Proctus, as far from The Collective as it was possible to get.

However, through many difficult scenarios and by adapting to his new form, Milton was eventually able to leave Proctus with some new friends and new ships he had built with the help of his versatile drones. Now bound for Collective space to fulfill a promise to his personal AI guide, ALANNA, Milton and his crew use their trans-dimensional drive to journey there through a strange dimension that cuts down on their travel time.

What they find waiting for them when they emerge is not what any of them were expecting.

Dimensional Dungeon Cores is a continuation of the Station Cores series, though it can be enjoyed without having read the previous books. This story contains LitRPG and GameLit mechanics, Dungeon Core elements including dungeon construction and defense, and optional stat tables in the form of footnotes. Contains no foul language and no harems or sexual content.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Zoe Hearty And The Space Invaders*




  








★★★★★ "Not Your Typical Space Invaders!" - Reader Review
___

Sci-Fi Thriller meets psychological action in this book about a woman who realises that her husband is possessed by aliens!

What would you do if your other half is a real monster? And I do mean real...

Zoe Hearty is a serial killer. Even Netflix says so.

Well—either that or aliens are real, they invaded Earth and possessed her husband (cheating scum), kids, and God knows who else and Zoe had no choice but to become a killer to stop them and save the world.

At least, that is what Zoe says. But no one wants to hear _that_ story!

Will she be able to fight off the aliens?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hostile Spike (Battlegroup Z Book 2)*


Book 1 is currently *Free Here*.




  







Protracted war is inevitable.

Six weeks ago, Lieutenant Justin Spencer was just another reservist in the Coalition Defense Force. Becoming a lifer wasn’t in the cards—until the League of Sol brutally attacked the Terran Coalition. With several pivotal battles now under his belt, friends and strangers alike call Justin a hero. But he finds the accolades difficult to swallow when the night only intensifies images from his first taste of combat.

Then he’s faced with an active duty extension.

The League is hitting supply convoys on their long journeys between the mining colonies. Without the rare minerals, Coalition shipyards can’t produce the needed firepower to fight off losses sustained from the enemy’s overwhelming forces.

An enemy that appears to anticipate the CDF’s every play.

When the CSV Zvika Greengold is tapped for a black ops action, Justin volunteers to pilot a captured enemy aircraft on what he discovers too late is a suicide mission. For any chance of survival, he’ll need to rely on more than sheer skill and dumb luck.

He’ll need a miracle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sol Strike (Battlegroup Z Book 3)*




  








The counter-attack begins now.

Captain Justin Spencer has one goal: to execute battle missions with excellence and bring everyone in his galactic fighter squadron safely home. Yet for too long, the Coalition Defense Force has been engaged in a defensive fight with the League of Sol on the Terran Coalition’s home turf.

No longer.

The CSV Zvika Greengold is once again called upon for a highly clandestine assignment – take the war deep into enemy territory and attack the very heart of the League. It’s been generations since anyone has seen Earth after the communist League chased humanity’s ancestors from their former home, and Justin is eager to lead the squadron of stealth recon fighters for some payback.

Regardless of the danger that awaits them.

Facing the likelihood of no return, thoughts turn to matters of the heart – and soul. Family reunions are all-too brief. The months-long trip toward Earth gives Justin time to contemplate what waits for them in the great beyond. But when the carrier becomes a floundering fortress, it falls to Justin and the brave men and women of the CSV Zvika Greengold to fight their way to freedom as their ancestors once did – by any means necessary.

Or spend the rest of their lives in the hands of a merciless enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bandits Engaged (Battlegroup Z Book 4) *




  








War’s cost is a bitter pill.

Eleven months of non-stop combat have transformed Captain Justin Spencer from a cocky reservist into a battle-hardened veteran. While new recruits rotate in to replace once familiar faces, nothing mitigates the sting that haunts Justin with each loss. Or silences the doubts that keep him from taking a complete leap of faith. 

News from the battlefront remains grim even after the CSV Zvika Greengold’s daring strike against the League of Sol’s home turf. Despite technological superiority, overwhelming numbers of League battleships continue to outgun the Coalition Defense Force, leaving their superiors to draw a chilling conclusion. 

The war is unwinnable. 

The Terran Coalition’s saving grace has been independent merchants, transporting materials from outlying mining colonies to Coalition shipyards, keeping the CDF in the fight – until pirates with high-grade weaponry start picking off the freighters one-by-one. Instead of trading valuable cargo for innocent lives, however, the pirates have only one horrifying goal: leave no survivors. 

Justin and the crew of the CSV Zvika Greengold are thrust into unfamiliar territory against a ruthless enemy willing to go to any lengths to avoid capture. 

And pay any price to protect its secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Iron Hand (Battlegroup Z Book 5)*




  








The safety is off.

After witnessing his son’s birth, Captain Justin Spencer contemplates leaving active duty in the Coalition Defense Force for a training post. New pilots straight from the academy are sorely unprepared for combat conditions, just like he was when the war with the League of Sol began. But after a year of intense dogfights, the CDF can’t afford continued losses from ill-equipped rookies.

Especially when disaster strikes.

Pirates target a civilian starliner, forcing the CSV Zvika Greengold to renew an old acquaintance. The intelligence agent’s methods are unorthodox at best, but Colonel Tehrani is determined to avenge the innocent.

No matter the cost.

Sustained CDF presence in neutral space brings back bad memories of Terran Coalition overreach in the fiercely independent outposts. But to flush out the culprits responsible for the horrific tragedy, Justin and the Greengold will go wherever the evidence takes them.

Even when their actions threaten to start another war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Final Flight (Battlegroup Z Book 6)*




  








The tide of galactic war turns – but in whose favor?

The Coalition Defense Force is putting the hurt on the League of Sol. Despite the League’s superior numbers, Captain Justin Spencer and his fighter squadron return victorious after each enemy engagement.

But it’s only the calm before the storm.

The Eire system’s loss in the early days of war was a bitter pill for the Terran Coalition. Now the Coalition is pulling out all the stops to rescue her citizens from the hands of a repressive regime bent on domination at any cost.

But the enemy is cunning. When the CDF presses what they think is an advantage, the League’s strategy becomes painfully clear: they’ve been lured into a trap. As missiles fly and staggering losses mount, Justin and the CSV Zvika Greengoldare embroiled in the dogfight of their lives.

And many will make the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lightning *




  








#1 New York Times bestselling author Dean Koontz’s brilliantly thrilling novel of suspense.

In the midst of a raging blizzard, lightning struck on the night Laura Shane was born. And a mysterious blond-haired stranger showed up just in time to save her from dying. 

Years later, in the wake of another storm, Laura will be saved again. For someone is watching over her. Is he the guardian angel he seems? The devil in disguise? Or the master of a haunting destiny beyond all time and space?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*EMP: Return of the Wild West: The Complete Series *




  








Experience the harrowing, post-apocalyptic series now available in a box set of over 1,200 pages!

Survival of the fittest becomes harsh reality in the blink of an eye.

After an EMP attack, Greg Healy must safely navigate his daughter and estranged father through the treacherous Canadian wilderness to reunite with those holding down the family’s ranch, where frightening responsibilities have fallen on his son’s seventeen-year-old shoulders. But more than miles separate them in this post-apocalyptic nightmare as shocking secrets come to light and vicious adversaries threaten to tear apart the fractured family.

As the Healys struggle to overcome the distance between them, ruthless enemies amass against the family with one goal—take their resources by any means necessary. The ranch proves time and again to be an irresistible draw in a world governed by Old West vigilantism, forcing the Healys to face the most difficult decision of all.

Sacrifice the ranch or witness the destruction of their family.

This thrilling post-apocalyptic box set includes all three novels in the EMP: Return of the Wild West series:
Survive the Fall
Survive the Attack
Survive the Journey

Prepper survivalist author Grace Hamilton invites you to step into a post-apocalyptic, EMP-ravaged world filled with strong, resourceful characters, survivalist knowledge, and edge-of-your seat action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Guys Can Be Cat Ladies Too: A Guidebook for Men and Their Cats*




  








“Mixes the funny with the feline . . . Showalter makes us laugh while revealing that he’s a big softie who cares a lot about the future of felines.” —Catster

Michael Showalter’s Guys Can Be Cat Ladies Too is the hilarious all-access guide to help a man comprehend, appreciate, and bond with the felines in his life. They say dogs are a man’s best friend. True! But what if that man’s girlfriend/boyfriend, wife/husband, or mother-in-law has a cat? Is that the end for him? Is he resigned to an eternity of estrangement from this furry creature with which he shares his life partner, his favorite chair, and his sock drawer? Showalter offers hope for men everywhere in their quest to understand and love cats. In this intimate portrait of one man’s love for cats, you will learn the answers to burning questions such as: Why are they all aloof and weird and stuff?; They hate me, right?; and Is it true that they have nine lives? Armed with these and countless other valuable lessons, by the book’s end any guy can be on the fast track to becoming a cat’s best friend.

“Showalter enlightens the male species on how to become loving cat people . . . it’s an inside scoop on how men can learn to love the felines that come into their lives by no choice of their own.” —Trend Hunter


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*My Grandfather Would Have Shot Me: A Black Woman Discovers Her Family's Nazi Past *




  








Now in paperback: The New York Times bestselling memoir hailed as “unforgettable” (Publishers Weekly) and “a stunning memoir of cultural trauma and personal identity” (Booklist).

At age 38, Jennifer Teege happened to pluck a library book from the shelf—and discovered a horrifying fact: Her grandfather was Amon Goeth, the vicious Nazi commandant depicted in Schindler’s List. Reviled as the “butcher of Płaszów,” Goeth was executed in 1946. The more Teege learned about him, the more certain she became: If her grandfather had met her—a black woman—he would have killed her.

Teege’s discovery sends her into a severe depression—and fills her with questions: Why did her birth mother withhold this chilling secret? How could her grandmother have loved a mass murderer? Can evil be inherited?

Teege’s story is cowritten by Nikola Sellmair, who also adds historical context and insight from Teege’s family and friends, in an interwoven narrative. Ultimately, Teege’s search for the truth leads her, step by step, to the possibility of her own liberation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Fan's Guide to Baseball Analytics: Why WAR, WHIP, wOBA, and Other Advanced Sabermetrics Are Essential to Understanding Modern Baseball*




  








This accessible guide is “the perfect book for baseball’s information age,” giving “every fan a roadmap for enjoying the sport they love even more" (Richard Justice, MLB.com columnist).

Every baseball fan knows what a .300 hitter or a 20-game winner looks like. But what about a batter with a .390 wOBA? How about a pitcher with a 1.2 WHIP? These statistics are the future of modern baseball, having already revolutionized how the game is played, managed, and assessed. No fan should miss out on how these and other essential metrics— like wRC+, FIP, and WAR—apply to the game.

In A Fan’s Guide to Baseball Analytics, MLB.com reporter and columnist Anthony Castrovince explains why the old stats don’t always add up, and how the new numbers can help fans appreciate the game even more. Readers will learn where these modern stats came from, what they convey, and how to use them to evaluate players of the present, past, and future. 

An introductory course on sabermetrics, A Fan’s Guide to Baseball Analytics is an easily digestible resource that readers can turn to when they encounter modern metrics in today’s baseball coverage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Call Me A Cab *




  








The final unpublished novel by MWA Grandmaster – a wild, romantic road trip across America by taxi cab – demonstrates why this beloved author is so fondly remembered and so dearly missed.

“A book by this guy is cause for happiness.”
Stephen King


DONALD E. WESTLAKE

GOES OFF THE BEATEN PATH

In 1977, one of the world’s finest crime novelists turned his pen to suspense of a very different sort – and the results have never been published, until now.

Fans of mystery fiction have often pondered whether it would be possible to write a suspense novel without any crime at all, and in CALL ME A CAB the masterful Donald E. Westlake answered the question in his inimitable style. You won’t find any crime in these pages – but what you will find is a wonderful suspense story, about a New York City taxi driver hired to drive a beautiful woman all the way across America, from Manhattan to Los Angeles, where the biggest decision of her life is waiting to be made. From Pennsylvania to Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, Missouri, Kansas, Colorado, Utah, Arizona and Nevada on the way to California, the characters’ odyssey takes them through uncharted territory – on the map and in their lives. It’s Westlake at his witty, thought-provoking best, and it proves that a page-turner doesn’t need to have a bomb set to go off at the end of it in order to keep sparks flying every step of the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Blameless Dead *




  








'Few writers are as comfortable amongst the mud and ashes of 1945 as they are in the digital world of today, but Haynes pulls it off expertly.' - Paul Gitsham, bestselling author of the DCI Warren Jones series.

In the dying days of World War Two, Pavel Romasko and his Red Army colleagues pick their way through the detritus of a dying Berlin. Stumbling upon the smoking remains of a Nazi bunker, they find something inside that eclipses the horror of even the worst excesses in the city above them.

As the war ends, retribution begins. But some revenge cannot be taken at once. Some revenge takes years.

Which is how, seventy years later, FBI agent Carla Romero and New York lawyer Gabriel Hall are enlisted to investigate a series of blood-chilling crimes that seem to have their roots in the distant past — even though the suffering they cause is all too present. And for one of them, the disappearance of young women is a particularly personal matter.

The Blameless Dead is an epic edge-of-the-seat drama that sweeps across centuries and continents, taking in some of the most important events of modern history and exposing them in honest and unflinching terms.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*English Village Witch Cozy Series Box Set Books 1 - 3 Plus Novella: A Fun Paranormal Cozy with a Dash of Romance *




  








Marilyn Eldritch wasn’t the sort of witch to let a simple thing like death spoil her life...


And so began the adventures of a novice witch in one quirky, quaint village, with a maddeningly handsome policeman and a whole lotta murder, mystery, and magic! Dive into this enchanting four-book boxset, containing over 800 pages of paranormal cozy fun today!

"If you love plucky heroines, small-town whodunits, and a touch of retro nostalgia, then you’ll love Rosie Reed’s fun and flirty tales!"

BOOK ONE Murder at Magic Cakes Café: When Evelyn learns that her biological mother has died under suspicious circumstances, she makes a journey to the quaint village of Maiden-Upon-Avon, where the residents consist of werewolves, witches, vampires, and one annoyingly handsome-yet-gruff policeman. Can they solve Marilyn's murder together?

BOOK TWO A Midsummer Fright’s Scream: It’s midsummer night, but mischievous fairies are the least of Evelyn Eldritch’s problems. With a murderer on the loose, a midsummer dream is turning into a nightmare!

BONUS NOVELLA Harvest Hemlock Horror: When the winner of last year’s Resident of the Year Award dies in suspicious circumstances, Evelyn Eldritch wants to investigate – especially as she believes DI Alex Taylor might’ve been the intended victim. But why would anyone want Alex dead?

BOOK THREE Halloween Hex Appeal: Turning her cat into a waitress seemed like the purrfect solution to a busy night at Magic Cakes Café. Until a guest is murdered. And now it looks like Evelyn might be next!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Much Ado about Nauticaling (A Whit and Whiskers Mystery Book 1) *




  








Whitney Dagner is your tour guide to a Pacific paradise that’s to die for—only to find it’s a place people are also willing to kill for—in Gabby Allan’s Much Ado About Nauticaling, first in the Whit and Whiskers Mystery series.

After far too many years in the Los Angeles corporate world, Whitney Dagner has come home to Santa Catalina Island off the California coast to help her brother Nick run Nautically Yours, the family tourism business. Between gift shop shifts selling all manner of T-shirts and tchotchkes and keeping her feline Whiskers in fine fettle, she pilots the Sea Bounder, a glass bottom boat showing tourists the underwater sights of aquatic plants, marine life—and a murder victim?

The self-proclaimed “Master of the Island,” Jules Tisdale was a wealthy man with business interests throughout Catalina who was about to be honored as Person of the Year before someone strangled him with his own tie and tossed his body into the water. That someone appears to be Nick, who had a raw deal from Jules and no alibi the night of his murder. To clear her brother’s name, Whit will have to investigate Jules’ shady associates and not exactly grief-stricken family members—with the unwelcome help of Felix Ramirez, police diver and Whit’s ex-boyfriend who’s looking to rekindle their relationship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Happy 4th of July Murder (A Reporter Roland Bean Cozy Mystery) *




  








Barbecue, festive cocktails, fireworks and … a dead body?

During a 4th of July beach party, reporter Roland “Beanie” Bean enjoys the display of firecrackers exploding into the night sky — until he hears three bangs that sound more like gunshots than Roman candles.

Later, when Beanie trips over a dead body in the sand dunes, he realizes he was right. Someone used the booming explosions of fireworks to cover up a murder!

Covering the case, Beanie discovers a slew of suspects: A dangerous bookie. A bitter ex-girlfriend. And a strange man with ominous ties to the dead man’s past.

Beanie is determined to get the truth even though his sleuthing makes him the target of a demented killer.

Happy 4th of July Murder is a holiday cozy murder mystery novel. With lots of clues and red herrings, it features plenty of twists and turns to keep you guessing until the end!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*MURDER AT THE PUB a gripping cozy crime mystery full of twists (Rina Martin Murder Mystery Book 6) *




  








If you love Miss Marple or Agatha Raisin, you’ll love Rina!

*___*

Originally published as Cause of Death.

Meet Rina Martin, a retired actress with a taste for tea, gardening and crime solving.

She played a TV sleuth for years, but now she has to do it for real.

On a lazy summer’s day in Frantham, what could be better than a refreshing pint in a country pub?

Too bad Rina’s local just became a crime scene.

A man is stabbed to death on the pub doorstep. And that’s not the worst of it.

The skeleton of a mystery woman is uncovered during excavations at a local airfield. Forensics say she’s been dead twenty years at most, and she didn’t die on site — leaving Detective ‘Mac’ MacGregor with not one but two baffling murder cases on his hands.

He needs Rina’s help like never before. But his timing couldn’t be worse.

Rina thought her acting days were behind her, but now the TV execs want her back onscreen.

As much as she’d love to oblige, her instincts tell her this is no time to be leaving town.

Storm clouds are gathering over Frantham, and Rina and Mac are about to be swept up in the maelstrom . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Chinatown Beat (A Detective Jack Yu Investigation Book 1) *




  








Detective Jack Yu is assigned to the Chinatown precinct as the only officer of Chinese descent. He investigates a series of attacks on children and a missing mistress, shifting between the world of street thugs and gangs and the Chinatown of the rich and powerful.

When Detective Jack Yu is transferred to New York’s Chinatown, he isn’t ready to face the changes in his old neighborhood. His childhood friends are now hardened gangsters, his father is dying, and he is constantly reminded of this teenage blood brother, murdered in front of him years before.

Then community leader and tong boss Uncle Four is gunned down and his mistress goes missing. But unlike the rest of the culturally clueless police department, Jack knows his district’s gritty secrets. He will have to draw on his knowledge in order to catch this killer in a crime-ridden precinct where brotherhoods are just as likely to distribute charity as mete out vigilante justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Last Girl Gone: A Laura Chambers Novel *




  








This “diabolical debut thriller offers more twists than winding country road” and is sure to be a new favorite for fans of Julia Keller, David Bell, and unflinching thrillers (New York Journal of Books)

Sometimes, the journey home is the most harrowing. And it’s every parent’s worst nightmare.

Investigative journalist Laura Chambers is back in her tiny hometown of Hillsborough, North Carolina, the one place she swore never to return. Fired from the Boston Globe, her career in shambles, she reluctantly takes a job with the local paper. The work is simple, unimportant, and worst of all, boring—at least until a missing girl turns up dead, the body impeccably clean, dressed to be the picture of innocence.

Years earlier, ten-year-old Patty Finch left home and never made it back. But for the people of Hillsborough, Patty was just the beginning. Child after child disappeared, a reign of terror the town desperately wants to forget. Now that terror has returned to seize another girl. And another. And another.

This is the story Laura’s been waiting for—her one last chance to get back onto the front page. She dives deeper into a case that runs colder by the second, only to discover the truth may be far closer to home than she could have ever imagined. Powerful, intricate, and tense, Last Girl Gone will have you looking over your shoulder long after the last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*From the Mind of a Witch (The Mind Sleuth Series) *




  







When ex-FBI agent Rebecca Marte considered the possible challenges of her new career as a private investigator, she never thought one of them would be to investigate a witch charged with killing a man during a coven ritual. The job should be easy as six icons of the St. Louis business community, the rest of the coven, had seen their High Priestess, Della Bergeron, standing over the body, covered in blood, declaring she’d kept her promise to be with him to the end.Unfortunately, Rebecca’s client wanted the witch cleared. Then, the difficult case became nearly impossible when Bergeron offered her defense. She was innocent by reason of possession.After eliminating every method to coerce another that she understood—death threats to self or family, relentless emotional abuse, reality-altering drugs—Rebecca found herself wondering what dark demons might lay hidden in the witch’s mind that took control. Thrust into that uncharted territory, she sought to involve her psychologist friend, Dr. Sam “Doc” Price, both to help her with the case and him with a losing battle to find his kidnapped fiancée.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Inside the Criminal Mind (Revised and Updated Edition) *




  








A brilliant, no-nonsense profile of the criminal mind, newly updated in 2022 to include the latest research, effective methods for dealing with hardened criminals, and an urgent call to rethink criminal justice from expert witness Stanton E. Samenow, Ph.D.

“Utterly compelling reading, full of raw insight into the dark mind of the criminal.”—John Douglas, author of the #1 New York Times bestseller Mind Hunter

Long-held myths defining the sources of and remedies for crime are shattered in this groundbreaking book—and a chilling profile of today’s criminal emerges. In 1984, Stanton Samenow changed the way we think about the workings of the criminal mind, with a revolutionary approach to “habilitation.” In 2014, armed with thirty years of additional knowledge and insight, Samenow explored the subject afresh, explaining criminals’ thought patterns in the new millennium, such as those that lead to domestic violence, internet victimization, and terrorism.

Since then the arenas of criminal behavior have expanded even further, demanding this newly updated version, which includes an exploration of social media as a vehicle for criminal conduct, new pharmaceutical influences and the impact of the opioid crisis, recent genetic and biological research into whether some people are “wired” to become criminals, new findings on the effectiveness of cognitive behavioral therapy, and a fresh take on criminal justice reform. Throughout, we learn from Samenow’s five decades of experience how truly vital it is to know who the criminals are and how they think. If equipped with that crucial understanding, we can reach reasonable, compassionate, and effective solutions.

From expert witness Dr. Stanton E. Samenow, a brilliant, no-nonsense profile of the criminal mind, updated to include new influences and effective methods for dealing with hardened criminals


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Slonim Woods 9: A Memoir *




  








An “extraordinary” (Nylon) firsthand account of the creation of a modern cult and the costs paid by its young victims: a group of college roommates

“Intense . . . [a tale] of hard-won survival, and creating a life after the unimaginable.”—Salon

In September 2010, at the beginning of the academic year at Sarah Lawrence College, a sophomore named Talia Ray asked her roommates if her father could stay with them for a while. No one objected. Her father, Larry Ray, was just released from prison, having spent three years behind bars after a conviction during a bitter custody dispute.

Larry Ray arrived at the dorm, a communal house called Slonim Woods 9, and stayed for the whole year. Over the course of innumerable counseling sessions and “family meetings,” the intense and forceful Ray convinced his daughter’s friends that he alone could help them “achieve clarity.” Eventually, Ray and the students moved into a small Manhattan apartment, beginning years of manipulation and abuse, as Ray tightened his control over his young charges through blackmail, extortion, and ritualized humiliation. After a decade of secrecy, Larry Ray was finally indicted on charges of extortion, sex trafficking, forced labor, and money laundering.

Daniel Barban Levin was one of the original residents of Slonim Woods 9. Beginning the moment Daniel set foot on Sarah Lawrence’s idyllic campus and spanning the two years he spent in the grip of a megalomaniac, this brave, lyrical, and redemptive memoir reveals how a group of friends were led from college to a cult without the world even noticing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Twenty Years Later: A Riveting New Thriller *




  








“Excellent…Donlea tells a propulsive tale.” – The New York Times

The New York Times Best Thrillers This Season | E! News Recommended Books | Overdrive Biggest Books of the Month

Fans of Verity by Colleen Hoover won’t want to miss this thrilling new suspense novel from the #1 internationally bestselling author of The Girl Who Was Taken! Hiding her own dark past in plain sight, a TV reporter is determined to uncover the truth behind a gruesome murder decades after the investigation was abandoned. But TWENTY YEARS LATER, to understand the present, you need to listen to the past…

Avery Mason, host of American Events, knows the subjects that grab a TV audience’s attention. Her latest story—a murder mystery laced with kinky sex, tragedy, and betrayal—is guaranteed to be ratings gold. New DNA technology has allowed the New York medical examiner’s office to make its first successful identification of a 9/11 victim in years. The twist: the victim, Victoria Ford, had been accused of the gruesome murder of her married lover. In a chilling last phone call to her sister, Victoria begged her to prove her innocence.

Emma Kind has waited twenty years to put her sister to rest, but closure won’t be complete until she can clear Victoria’s name. Alone she’s had no luck, but she’s convinced that Avery’s connections and fame will help. Avery, hoping to negotiate a more lucrative network contract, goes into investigative overdrive. Victoria had been having an affair with a successful novelist, found hanging from the balcony of his Catskills mansion. The rope, the bedroom, and the entire crime scene was covered in Victoria’s DNA.

But the twisted puzzle of Victoria’s private life is just the beginning. And what Avery doesn't realize is that there are other players in the game who are interested in Avery’s own secret past—one she has kept hidden from both the network executives and her television audience. A secret she thought was dead and buried . . .

Accused of a brutal murder, Victoria Ford made a final chilling call from the North Tower on the morning of 9/11.Twenty years ago, no one listened. Today, you will.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Sisters Next Door: A gripping psychological thriller that will keep you hooked *




  








*'The plot twists kept me guessing right until the end' ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐*

A gripping new psychological thriller that will keep you up all night.

Sisters Molly and Beth Winters thought their remote clifftop house would be the perfect place to hide away after their mother’s brutal murder. They were wrong….

Because someone from the girls’ past has already found their safe house and he is watching and waiting in the shadows ready to make them pay.

Their new home should have been the place the sisters were safe.

But no place is safe forever and danger could be closer than they think....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Glory Boys: a dramatic tale of naval warfare and derring-do from Douglas Reeman, the all-time bestselling master of storyteller of the sea *




  








They're called The Glory Boys, by those who regard their exploits with envy or contempt.

January 1943: Glory Boy Bob Kearton - already a veteran and survivor of the close action in the English Channel and North Sea - is ordered to the Mediterranean and beleaguered Malta, a mere sixty miles from occupied Sicily.

Unexpectedly promoted to lieutenant-commander, he is given charge of a newly formed and, as yet, incomplete flotilla of motor torpedo boats.

Although the tide of defeat is thought to be turning, with the enemy no longer advancing along the North African coast, Kearton's is a new war of stealth, subterfuge, and daring, in which the Glory Boys are only too expendable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*West of the Tularosa *




  








For millions of readers, the name Louis L’Amour is synonymous with the excitement of the Old West. His brilliant stories and novels capture all the adventure and action of those glorious days of the American frontier. But for too long, many of these tales have only been available in revised, altered versions, often very different from their original form. Here, collected together in paperback for the first time, are eight of L’Amour’s finest stories, all carefully restored to their initial magazine publication versions.

These are stories of range wars and wagon trains, saloon singers and hired guns. They are tales of courage and danger, hardship and survival. And each thrilling story is presented the way Louis L’Amour originally wrote it, packed with the flavor and feel of the American West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dragonfire (An Alex Hawke Novel Book 11) *




  








Alex Hawke, British lord and gentleman spy, is looking for the Queen's missing grandson, whose disappearance may be the culmination of a plot almost a century old in this breathtaking new adventure from New York Times bestselling novelist Ted Bell.

December 8, 1941, Washington, D.C.
The new Chinese ambassador to the United States, Tiger Tang, meets with President Roosevelt one day after the attack on Pearl Harbor. For the next four years, China and the U.S. will be wartime allies, but the charming, sophisticated ambassador may be playing his own treacherous game.

Today, The Bahamas
Alex Hawke is recovering from serious injuries incurred during a battle with a malevolent enemy. His recuperation is interrupted by a desperate call from the Queen. Her favorite grandson has disappeared in the Bahamas. Lord Hawke is the only man she trusts with a mission this sensitive. All she knows is that the young prince was last seen at the exclusive Dragonfire nightclub owned by the nefarious Tang brothers, grandsons of Ambassador Tiger Tang.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wrath of Poseidon (A Sam and Remi Fargo Adventure Book 12) *




  








Husband-and-wife team Sam and Remi Fargo come up against an old enemy while searching for a treasure that has been lost for centuries in this exciting adventure in the bestselling series by the Clive Cussler, Grand Master of Adventure.

Ten years ago, a chance meeting at the Lighthouse Café in Redondo Beach led Sam Fargo and Remi Longstreet on the adventure of a lifetime, hunting the legendary riches stolen from the Persian King Croesus in 546 B.C. But they weren't the only ones. Someone else is after the gold, and he's willing to kill anyone who gets in his way.

When Sam and Remi run afoul of a criminal drug-running operation, their hopes of finding the treasure are dashed. But with Sam's ingenuity and Remi's determination, they survive their confrontation with the drug runners, and manage to send one of the key players to prison. Though the cache of gold is never found, life goes on. Sam and Remi marry--and years later return to Greece to find the one treasure that got away.

Time becomes their enemy when the kingpin they helped send to prison over a decade ago is released--and he has two goals in mind. Find the legendary hoard of King Croesus, and kill Sam and Remi Fargo. The Fargos know that as long as this gold is out there, no one is safe. They return to Greece for a final showdown--and one last chance to find that elusive treasure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*With a Mind to Kill: A James Bond Novel *




  








Internationally bestselling author Anthony Horowitz’s third James Bond novel, after Forever and a Day.

It is M's funeral. One man is missing from the graveside: the traitor who pulled the trigger and who is now in custody, accused of M's murder - James Bond.

Behind the Iron Curtain, a group of former Smersh agents want to use the British spy in an operation that will change the balance of world power. Bond is smuggled into the lion's den - but whose orders is he following, and will he obey them when the moment of truth arrives?

In a mission where treachery is all around and one false move means death, Bond must grapple with the darkest questions about himself. But not even he knows what has happened to the man he used to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Flying Dinosaurs: How Fearsome Reptiles Became Birds *




  








“It will be difficult for any reader to think about dinosaurs—or birds—in the same ways they had before.”—Publishers Weekly

The discovery of stunning, feathered dinosaur fossils coming out of China in the twentieth century suggests that these creatures were much more bird-like than paleontologists previously imagined. Further evidence—bones, genetics, eggs, behavior, and more—has shown a seamless transition from fleet-footed carnivores to the ancestors of modern birds.

Mixing colorful portraits with news on the latest fossil findings and interviews with leading paleontologists in the United States, China, Europe, and Australia, John Pickrell explains and details dinosaurs’ development of flight. This special capacity introduced a whole new range of abilities for the animals and helped them survive a mass extinction, when thousands of other dinosaur species that once populated Earth did not. Pickrell also turns his journalistic eye toward the stories behind the latest discoveries, investigating the role of the Chinese black market in trading fossils, the controversies among various dinosaur hunters, the interference of national governments intent on protecting scientific information, and the race to publish findings first that make this research such a dynamic area of science.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wars of the Roses *








A new assessment of the battle for the English throne: “All readers interested in late medieval history will appreciate this” (Library Journal).

The Wars of the Roses (1455–85) were a major turning point in English history. But the underlying causes for the successive upheavals have been hotly contested by historians ever since. In this original and stimulating new synthesis, distinguished historian Michael Hicks examines the difficult economic, military, and financial crises and explains, for the first time, the real reasons why the conflicts between the House of Lancaster and the House of York began, why they kept recurring, and why, eventually, they ceased.

Alongside fresh assessments of key personalities, Hicks sheds new light on the significance of the involvement of the people in politics, the intervention of foreign powers in English affairs, and a fifteenth-century credit crunch. Combining a meticulous dissection of competing dynamics with a clear account of the course of events, this is a definitive and indispensable history of a compelling, complex period.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/13/22.

Currently $3.

*Cultures of War: Pearl Harbor / Hiroshima / 9-11 / Iraq *








Finalist for the 2010 National Book Award in Nonfiction: The Pulitzer Prize-winning historian returns with a groundbreaking comparative study of the dynamics and pathologies of war in modern times.

Over recent decades, John W. Dower, one of America’s preeminent historians, has addressed the roots and consequences of war from multiple perspectives. In War Without Mercy (1986), winner of the National Book Critics Circle Award, he described and analyzed the brutality that attended World War II in the Pacific, as seen from both the Japanese and the American sides. Embracing Defeat (1999), winner of numerous honors including the Pulitzer Prize and the National Book Award, dealt with Japan’s struggle to start over in a shattered land in the immediate aftermath of the Pacific War, when the defeated country was occupied by the U.S.-led Allied powers.

Turning to an even larger canvas, Dower now examines the cultures of war revealed by four powerful events—Pearl Harbor, Hiroshima, 9-11, and the invasion of Iraq in the name of a war on terror. The list of issues examined and themes explored is wide-ranging: failures of intelligence and imagination, wars of choice and “strategic imbecilities,” faith-based secular thinking as well as more overtly holy wars, the targeting of noncombatants, and the almost irresistible logic—and allure—of mass destruction. Dower’s new work also sets the U.S. occupations of Japan and Iraq side by side in strikingly original ways.

One of the most important books of this decade, Cultures of War offers comparative insights into individual and institutional behavior and pathologies that transcend “cultures” in the more traditional sense, and that ultimately go beyond war-making alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/14/22.

Currently $1.

*Into the Breach: A Space Adventure Legend (Gateway to the Galaxy Book 1) *




  








*A gate has been opened to another galaxy
The fog on the other side beckons in only the most daring.*

Now, this spec ops team is about to have themselves a little space escapade.

And they’re taking a reluctant, smart-mouthed salesman for an arms company with them.

What lies on the other side is beyond Frank Wolfe’s wildest dreams. A battered kingdom, a beautiful princess, and a raging sea monster are only the beginning.

It will take every weapon in his arsenal to find his way back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Immune (The Rho Agenda Book 2)*




  






In the final pages of the spellbinding novel The Second Ship, NSA director Jonathan Riles failed to halt the Rho Project’s infiltration of the US government. Now the Project’s alien nano-serum is loosed upon the world, disguised as a miracle cure and leaving too many people—good people—dead. And anyone still alive to challenge the Project won’t be for long: an assassin known only as El Chupacabra is systematically eliminating any and all opposition.

At the top of the hit list is NSA fixer Jack Gregory, along with Heather McFarland and Mark and Jennifer Smythe, the three teenagers who first exposed the Rho Project’s evil agenda. In just a few short months, the trio has seen life as they know it stripped away, trapping them in a confusing new reality where human DNA is modified at an alarming rate. Struggling to understand what they are becoming and on the run for their lives, the teens and their remaining allies must stop the Rho Project before it alters the very fabric of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wormhole (The Rho Agenda Book 3)*




  








When the Rho Project’s lead scientist, Dr. Donald Stephenson, is imprisoned for his crimes against humanity, the world dares to hope the threat posed by the Rho Project’s alien technologies is finally over.

The world is wrong.

In Switzerland, scientists working on the Large Hadron Collider have discovered a new threat, a scientific anomaly capable of destroying the earth—and only Rho Project technology can stop it. In exchange for a full pardon, Dr. Stephenson agrees to create a wormhole that will send the anomaly into deep space. But his promise masks the alien agenda that brought the Rho Ship to earth.

Now a trio of altered humans, Heather McFarland and Mark and Jennifer Smythe, must infiltrate Stephenson’s wormhole project and stop it, no matter the cost. The ultimate battle has begun and, this time, mankind cannot afford to lose. The final installment to Richard Phillips’s Rho Agenda trilogy brings the epic tale to an explosive conclusion that will echo long past the final page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Life on Planet Earth (The Resurgence Saga Book 1) *




  








Humankind is finally coming home, but they are no longer the dominant species...

Nearly 700 years ago, the Terminal Plague turned Earth into a desolate wasteland—a world now riddled with the devolved progeny of **** sapiens.

The descendants of the only survivors live out a bleak existence in a lunar city called Omega, where the privileged live deep underground while the poor suffer radiation poisoning on the surface.

Headstrong seventeen-year-old Liam Stone hates it there. When he's not scrubbing shrimp and algae vats, he spends his limited free time in the Earth Simulator, training to leave the cramped halls and rigid schedules of Omega behind. Boasting higher scores and better biometrics than any other candidate, Liam is confident he will earn a spot on the return mission to Earth...
Until the moment his sister is chosen instead.

Devastated but unwilling to give up, Liam chooses to take matters into his own hands—to get to Earth at any cost. But Earth is not like the simulations, and the simulated monsters didn't prepare him for the real threats he will face.

Self-Published Science Fiction Competition 2021 Semi-finalist


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Triana Moore, Space Janitor: The Complete Humorous Sci Fi Mystery Series *




  








Cleaning a space station is easy.

Staying under the radar? Priceless.

Triana Moore programs the robots that clean the glitzy Station Kelly Kornienko. Avoiding the wealthy inhabitants on the upper levels of the station is her number one rule. Well, number two, right after "eat all the chocolate."

But when one of her bots finds a dead body, all the rules go out the window. Or the airlock, since the windows on SK2 don't open.

Come along on a crazy ride through SK2 and across the galaxy with Triana Moore, Space Janitor.

This ebook contains the complete Space Janitor series including:
The Vacuum of Space
The Dust of Kaku
The Trouble with Tinsel
Glitter in the Stars
Sweeping S'Ride
and the prequel, Orbital Operations.

Find out what all your friends are laughing about!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Gradual *




  








A composer’s tour of a mysterious chain of islands reveals startling truths in this “brilliant, meditative fantasy” by the multiple award-winning author of The Prestige (Barnes & Noble)

Alesandro Sussken is a composer living in Glaund, a fascist state constantly at war with another equally faceless opponent. His brother is sent off to fight; his family is destroyed by grief. Occasionally Alesandro catches glimpses of islands in the far distance from the shore, and they feed into the music he composes.

But all knowledge of the other islands is forbidden by the military junta, until he is unexpectedly sent on a cultural tour. And what he discovers on his journey will change his perceptions of his home, his music, and the ways of the islands themselves. Bringing him answers where he could not have foreseen them.

A rich and involving tale playing with the lot of the creative mind, the rigors of living under war and the nature of time itself, this is multi award-winning, master storyteller Christopher Priest at his absolute best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Ravenglass Chronicles: Complete Omnibus of the Coming-of-Age Epic Fantasy Series *




  








Kat is heir to a brutal empire...

...but the last thing she wants to do is rule.

When the day she’s been dreading finally arrives, she is torn between her royal duties and a desire to follow her magical destiny.

Will Kat choose true love and risk certain war, or accept an arranged marriage with a man three-times her age?

With only a wyvern and a messenger boy as her friends, Kat is forced to embark on a magical adventure to seek out the mysterious Guardians and unlock the secret of her powers...and her family’s hidden past.

What do her mysterious dreams mean?

Who killed her father?

How deep do the secrets run and who is pulling the strings?

Inspired by the tarot and set in a rich medieval world, this omnibus collection brings together all twenty-two novellas of Jon Cronshaw’s best-selling series, The Ravenglass Chronicles.

You’ll love this coming-of-age epic fantasy adventure because everyone loves hidden magic, found families, and reluctant heroes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Night of the Triffids *




  








A sequel to John Wyndham’s post-apocalyptic horror classic The Day of the Triffids: “An action-filled tale that captures the spirit of the original story” (Library Journal).

Winner of the British Fantasy Award for Best Novel

In The Day of the Triffids, Bill Masen escapes with his family to a colony on the Isle of Wight after a meteor shower blinds most of the human race and the deadly Triffid plants begin to take over the world.

Now the story continues, more than twenty-five years later, as pilot David Masen, Bill’s son, travels in search of an effective weapon against the Triffids. In New York City, he discovers a group of people who appear to be immune to the Triffids’ deadly poison. But all is not as it seems in this colony, and soon David must face a dangerous adversary from his family’s past . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Jane and the Damned: A Novel *




  







The “stakes” are high and vampires rule when legendary author Jane Austen joins the ranks of the undead in Janet Mullany’s bloody wonderful literary mash-up, Jane and the Damned. In the bestselling tradition of Pride and Prejudice and Zombies; Sense and Sensibility and Sea Monsters; and Mr. Darcy, Vampyre, comes a supremely smart and wickedly fun novel that renders the beloved creator of Persuasion and Emma truly immortal—as Mullany pits a transformed Jane Austen and her vampire friends against savage hordes of invading French!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Small Doses: Potent Truths for Everyday Use *




  








This “one-of-a-kind read” offers insightful essays, poignant life advice, and pithy pearls of wisdom from the comedian and star of HBO’s Insecure (Entertainment Weekly).


Anyone who has seen Amanda Seales’s acclaimed stand-up special I Be Knowin, her long-running TV series Insecure, or her groundbreaking gameshow Smart Funny & Black, knows that this woman is a force of nature. In both life and career, she has fearlessly and passionately charted her own course. Now she’s bringing her life’s lessons and laughs to the page with her signature blend of academic intellectualism, Black American colloquialisms, and pop culture fanaticism.

This volume of essays, axioms, original illustrations, and photos provides Seales’s trademark “self-help from the hip” style of commentary, fueled by ideology formed from her own victories, struggles, research, mistakes, risks, and pay-offs. Unapologetic, fiercely funny, and searingly honest, Small Doses engages, empowers, and enlightens readers on how to find their truths while still finding the funny!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Game Misconduct: Hockey's Toxic Culture and How to Fix It *




  







A bracing call to arms for hockey fans, players, and coaches everywhere Those who have been lured by the the sound of skate blades slicing into fresh ice, by the incomparable speed, split-second decisions, and everything-or-nothing attitude of the game know that hockey can seem like its own world. It's all-consuming and exhilarating, boasting its own language and complex morality code. Yet in another light, that tight community can turn insular; the values of teamwork and humility can manifest as collective silence in the face of abuse and discrimination, issues which have been brought to the forefront of the sport as many share their stories for the first time. In Game Misconduct, reporters Evan Moore and Jashvina Shah reveal hockey's toxic undercurrent which has permeated the sport throughout the junior, college, and professional levels. They address the topic with a level of passion that comes from being rabid hockey fans themselves, and from experiencing its exclusivity first-hand. With a sensitive yet incisive approach, this necessary book lays bare the issues of racism, homophobia, xenophobia, bullying, sexism, and violence on and off the ice. Readers will learn about notable players and activists fighting for transformation as well as those beyond the spotlight who are nonetheless deeply affected by hockey's culture of inaction.Both a reckoning and a roadmap, Game Misconduct is an essential read for modern hockey fans, showing the truth of the sport's past and present while offering the tools to fight for a better future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Nothing but Blue Skies (Vintage Contemporaries) *




  








A ruefully funny novel of embattled manhood, set in Big Sky Country—by the highly acclaimed author of Ninety-two in the Shade and Cloudbursts, withwriting “so dazzlingly acute and seemingly effortless that it infuses Nothing but Blue Skies with exuberance and wit."—Chicago Tribune

This high-spirited and fiercely lyrical novel chronicles the fall and rise of Frank Copenhaver, a man so unhinged by his wife's departure that he finds himself ruining his business, falling in love with the wrong women, and wandering the lawns of his neighborhood, desperate for the merest glimpse of normalcy. The result is a Montana where cowboys slug it out with speculators, a cattleman's best friend may be his insurance broker, and love and fishing are the only consolations that last.

"Vibrant with the pleasures of ironic language, play and chase, and quick with broken-hearted humor."—Los Angeles Times Book Review


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*When Pride Still Mattered: A Life Of Vince Lombardi *




  








In this groundbreaking biography, David Maraniss captures all of football great Vince Lombardi: the myth, the man, his game, and his God.

More than any other sports figure, Vince Lombardi transformed football into a metaphor of the American experience. The son of an Italian immigrant butcher, Lombardi toiled for twenty frustrating years as a high school coach and then as an assistant at Fordham, West Point, and the New York Giants before his big break came at age forty-six with the chance to coach a struggling team in snowbound Wisconsin. His leadership of the Green Bay Packers to five world championships in nine seasons is the most storied period in NFL history. Lombardi became a living legend, a symbol to many of leadership, discipline, perseverance, and teamwork, and to others of an obsession with winning. In When Pride Still Mattered, Pulitzer Prize-winning author David Maraniss captures the myth and the man, football, God, and country in a thrilling biography destined to become an American classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Unbanking of America: How the New Middle Class Survives *




  








Why Americans are fleeing our broken banking system: “Startling and absorbing…Required reading for fans of muckraking authors like Barbara Ehrenreich.”—Publishers Weekly (starred review)

What do an undocumented immigrant in the South Bronx, a high-net-worth entrepreneur, and a twentysomething graduate student have in common? All three are victims of our dysfunctional mainstream bank and credit system. Nearly half of all Americans live from paycheck to paycheck, and income volatility has doubled over the past thirty years. Banks, with their high monthly fees and overdraft charges, are gouging their lower- and middle-income customers while serving only the wealthiest Americans.

Lisa Servon delivers a stunning indictment of America’s banks, together with eye-opening dispatches from inside a range of banking alternatives that have sprung up to fill the void. She works as a teller at RiteCheck, a check-cashing business in the South Bronx, and as a payday lender in Oakland. She looks closely at the workings of a tanda, an informal lending club. And she delivers engaging, hopeful portraits of the entrepreneurs reacting to the unbanking of America by designing systems to creatively serve those outside the one percent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Roswell Legacy: The Untold Story of the First Military Officer at the 1947 Crash Site *




  








A behind-the-scenes memoir recounting one officer’s firsthand experience of America’s most famous UFO incident.

Does extraterrestrial life exist? Have alien beings actually visited Earth and left clear traces of their visits? One man has the answer...and his son can now break the silence.

The Roswell Legacy is the story of Major Jesse Marcel, the intelligence officer for the 509th Bomber Group—famous for dropping the atomic bomb on Japan—and the first military officer to reach the scene of one of the most famous and enduring UFO events in the recorded history of mankind. This book documents the recovery of debris from the crash of an extraterrestrial craft and how the Marcel family became forever linked to the event. It details what the debris looked like, how it greatly differed from that of the “weather balloon” that was supposedly recovered, and the physical characteristics that prove it could have come only from a technology that was not available in the 1940s—or, perhaps, even now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Haunting of the Everly Casino: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  








Everly, Colorado, a once prosperous mining town, is on the verge of collapse. But while others see a money pit, Howard and Mallory see an opportunity. As husband and wife, the pair run a home renovation business and want to restore the crown jewel of Everly, The Everly Casino, to its former glory. But after diving head first into the project, Howard and Mallory discover the town and casino have a more troubled history than previously known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Judge's House (Inspector Maigret Book 22) *




  








“One of the greatest writers of the twentieth century . . . Simenon was unequaled at making us look inside, though the ability was masked by his brilliance at absorbing us obsessively in his stories.” —The Guardian

Exiled from Paris, Maigret discovers some disturbing secrets in a sleepy coastal town

“A short, sprightly man appeared in the doorway, looked left and right, and went back into the passage. A moment later, the improbable happened. The little man reappeared, bent over, clinging to a long mass that he now started dragging through the mud. It must have been heavy. After four meters, he stopped to catch his breath. The front door of the house had been left open. The sea was still twenty or thirty meters away.”

Maigret has been exiled from Paris to a remote province, having offended his superiors. Out of his element, he finds himself utterly bored—until a murder case arrives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death in Castle Dark (A Dinner and a Murder Mystery Book 1) *




  








Actor Nora Blake finds her dream job when she is cast in a murder-mystery troupe that performs in an imposing but captivating old castle. When she stumbles upon a real murder, things take a nightmarish turn in this first book in an exciting new series.

Maybe it was too good to be true, but when Nora Blake accepted the job from Derek Corby, proprietor of Castle Dark, she could not see any downsides. She would sink her acting chops into the troupe’s intricately staged murder-mystery shows, earn free room and board in the fairy tale–like castle, and make friends with her new roommates, which include some seriously adorable kittens.

But something sinister lurks behind the walls of Castle Dark. During Nora’s second performance, one of her castmates plays the part of the victim a little too well. So well, in fact, that no one can revive him. He has been murdered. Not ready to give up her dream gig—or to be the next victim—Nora sets out to see which one of her fellow actors has taken the role of a murderous real-life villain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Autumn's Trap (Autumn Trent FBI Mystery Series Book 9) *




  








*Traps are meant to be deadly...will someone die in this one?*

The pieces of FBI Special Agent Autumn Trent’s life are finally coming together. Her relationship with SSA Aiden Parrish is on solid footing, and she’s finally filed suit against her prior boss for sexual harassment and assault.

The only thing missing is her sister, the little girl who has haunted Autumn for so long. The siblings were forced apart in elementary school, but Autumn has never given up trying to find her.

Never did she dream she’d discover her like this.

Not only has Autumn’s long-lost sister surfaced in Florida, but she’s the primary suspect in a string of murders. Certain this may be her last chance to find her, Autumn rushes south, only to find that she’s vanished again.

But Sarah didn’t flee. She’s the bait in an elaborate trap, and Autumn is the prey. With her sister in danger, Autumn puts her trust in the one man who can destroy her...and the entire team.

Autumn’s Trap, the ninth book in Mary Stone’s Autumn Trent Series, is an exhilarating roller-coaster ride of a thriller right to the shocking finish.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Willing to Die (An Alvarez & Pescoli Novel Book 8 ) *




  








Fans of Sandra Brown and Lisa Gardner will devour this riveting new suspense thriller from New York Times bestselling author Lisa Jackson! Make sure it’s part of your summer beach reading!

WHEN A KILLER HAS NOTHING TO LOSE
The crime scene is as puzzling as it is brutal. Doctor Paul Latham and his wife, Brindel, are found dead in separate beds in their beautiful San Francisco home, each the victim of a gunshot wound to the head. There are no signs of forced entry, and despite the emptied safe it’s clear this murder isn’t random.

THERE’S EVERY REASON
For Detective Regan Pescoli, news of her sister’s death brings grief mixed with guilt. She and Brindel weren’t close, and Pescoli barely knows her teenage niece, Ivy, a secretive girl who lands on her doorstep in Grizzly Falls, Montana. Though Pescoli is on maternity leave, she’s soon mired deep in the investigation headed by her partner, Selena Alvarez. But as the list of suspects keeps growing, so does the body count . . .

TO BE AFRAID . . .
Maybe it’s exhaustion or hormones that have Pescoli on edge, feeling more vulnerable than ever before. Or maybe the chill running through her veins is justified. Because as the case takes a new, terrifying turn, Pescoli’s loved ones and her life are at the mercy of a killer who’ll go to any lengths to see her suffer . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bright Orange for the Shroud: A Travis McGee Novel *




  








From a beloved master of crime fiction, Bright Orange for the Shroud is one of many classic novels featuring Travis McGee, the hard-boiled detective who lives on a houseboat.

Travis McGee is looking forward to a “slob summer,” spending his days as far away from danger as possible. But trouble has a way of finding him, no matter where he hides. An old friend, conned out of his life savings by his ex-wife, has tracked him down and is desperate for help. To get the money back and earn his usual fee, McGee will have to penetrate the Everglades—and the mind of a violently twisted grifter.

“John D. MacDonald was the great entertainer of our age, and a mesmerizing storyteller.”—Stephen King

McGee has never seen a man so changed by one year of life. Arthur Wilkinson had been an amiable and decent young man looking to invest some of his considerable inheritance in a marina enterprise. Then a pretty blonde named Wilma Ferner showed up. She was soon Mrs. Wilkinson, and it took her only a year to leave Arthur bankrupt and broken.

But what starts out as a simple job turns into a dangerous situation when McGee comes face-to-face with a quick-thinking and quicker-fisted foe in the Florida swamps. Now Arthur’s fortune isn’t the only thing on the line: This job may mean McGee’s life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Directive: A Novel (Mike Ford Book 2) *




  








A pulse-pounding thriller about two brothers, billions of dollars, and the heist of a lifetime by the author of the national bestseller The 500.

After escaping the corrupt back rooms of Washington, DC, Mike Ford is again playing a dangerous game -- and this time the stakes are even higher. Mike's brother is in over his head in a powerful conspiracy to steal a secret worth billions from the rarely understood, vitally important trading desk at the Federal Reserve Bank of New York.

Trying to bail his brother out, Mike quickly finds himself playing a dangerous game, trapped into planning the heist himself, forced to call on all the skills of his criminal past in order to escape. In this sharp, fast-paced sequel to The 500, Mike Ford again stars as the cunning and courageous former con man with a big heart, and Matthew Quirk confirms that he is one of the most exciting thriller writers at work today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*56 Days: A Thriller *




  








*A New York Times Pick of the Best Thrillers of 2021
*A Washington Post Pick of the 10 Best Thrillers for 2021

''Bloody good.'' --The New York Times

''Timely, surprising, emotionally alive, this is about as good as suspense fiction gets.'' --Washington Post

No one even knew they were together. Now one of them is dead.

56 DAYS AGO

Ciara and Oliver meet in a supermarket queue in Dublin and start dating the same week COVID-19 reaches Irish shores.

35 DAYS AGO

When lockdown threatens to keep them apart, Oliver suggests they move in together. Ciara sees a unique opportunity for a relationship to flourish without the scrutiny of family and friends. Oliver sees a chance to hide who—and what—he really is.

TODAY

Detectives arrive at Oliver’s apartment to discover a decomposing body inside.

Can they determine what really happened, or has lockdown created an opportunity for someone to commit the perfect crime?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Harden (Lee Harden Series (The Remaining Universe) Book 1) *




  








It’s been three years since Lee Harden emerged from his bunker into a world gone mad.

In the United Eastern States, Lee and his team of battle-hardened operatives walk a tightrope of survival. Their goal: To keep their fledgling society safe from the creatures beyond their gates and from the enemies within.

Then, an ambush in hostile territory reveals a traitor in their midst.

Lee is left barely clinging to life.

Wounded and on the run, Lee and his team race to uncover the leak before it’s too late.

Through a background of destruction, betrayal, and newly-evolved apex predators, they must stay one step ahead of a ruthless organization heading their way…

…an organization that has allied with someone who wants Lee dead, and the United Eastern States demolished.

But how do you stay ahead of an enemy that knows every move you make?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*KOBANI: This is the Future of War (Future War Book 1) *




  








"With compelling characters, cleverly written dialogue, and a riveting narrative that freezes your blood at times, Kobani is a blockbuster of a novel" - Readers' Favorite.

"10/10: A multifaceted, action-packed war thriller" - PUBLISHERS WEEKLY BOOKLIFE PRIZE

Through puppet nations, the world's superpowers duel in the Middle East using weapons that are prototypes today, but will be a reality in ten years. With characters you will never forget, Kobani is fast-paced, believable and chilling. A frighteningly authentic vision of future war, Kobani is as prophetic as it is unnerving.

Backed by Russian air power, Syria has begun an operation to push Turkish troops out of Northern Syria. Despite US efforts not to get dragged into the conflict, the US 1st Battalion, 3rd Marines 'Lava Dogs', find their hilltop combat outpost encircled and their Kurdish allies under siege. Further west, a Syrian armored advance across the border into Turkey pivots, threatening US troops at the Turkish and NATO air base of Incirlik. But will Syria be satisfied with reclaiming its northern border region, or is the operation just the first move in a bolder plan to regain lost territories?

INSIDE KOBANI, Kurdish Women's Protection Unit sniper, Daryan Al-Kobani, is fighting for her people, her city and her mother and sister, hunting a Russian sniper who shoots to grievously wound his victims, not to kill.

AT COMBAT OUTPOST MEYER on the top of Mishte-nur Hill, Lava Dog Gunner James Jensen is field testing the latest in autonomous ground weapons systems, the Legged Squad Support System 'Hunter'. And finding the weapons system's AI has more than a few potentially lethal bugs.

AT INCIRLIK AIR BASE, laser air defense Tactical Control Assistant, Sergeant Alessa Barruzzi, struggles to keep her battery operational against an enemy who attacks with both cyber, electronic and unconventional weapons.

COALITION ALLIES, pilots Karen 'Bunny' O'Hare and 'Meany' Papastopolous, find themselves fighting for survival in the air over Turkey when Russia decides to unleash its newest stealth fighter on the battlefield, the Su-57 'Felon', and change the rules of engagement.

AND IN ISTANBUL, cyber-warfare analysts Shimi Kahane of Israel's Unit 8200, and Carl Williams, of the US NSA, put together the pieces of an intelligence puzzle codenamed 'Operation Butterfly' that could signal Russia is planning the biggest test of US strategic resolve since the Cuban Missile Crisis.

WINNER BEST POLITICAL THRILLER 2021 - US READERS' FAVORITE BOOK AWARDS


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Killing England: The Brutal Struggle for American Independence (Bill O'Reilly's Killing Series) *




  








The Revolutionary War as never told before.

This breathtaking installment in Bill O’Reilly and Martin Dugard’s mega-bestselling Killing series transports readers to the most important era in our nation’s history: the Revolutionary War. Told through the eyes of George Washington, Benjamin Franklin, Thomas Jefferson, and Great Britain’s King George III, Killing England chronicles the path to independence in gripping detail, taking the reader from the battlefields of America to the royal courts of Europe.

What started as protest and unrest in the colonies soon escalated to a world war with devastating casualties. O’Reilly and Dugard recreate the war’s landmark battles, including Bunker Hill, Long Island, Saratoga, and Yorktown, revealing the savagery of hand-to-hand combat and the often brutal conditions under which these brave American soldiers lived and fought. Also here is the reckless treachery of Benedict Arnold and the daring guerrilla tactics of the “Swamp Fox” Frances Marion.

A must read, Killing England reminds one and all how the course of history can be changed through the courage and determination of those intent on doing the impossible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Carnage and Culture: Landmark Battles in the Rise to Western Power*




  








Examining nine landmark battles from ancient to modern times--from Salamis, where outnumbered Greeks devastated the slave army of Xerxes, to Cortes’s conquest of Mexico to the Tet offensive--Victor Davis Hanson explains why the armies of the West have been the most lethal and effective of any fighting forces in the world.

Looking beyond popular explanations such as geography or superior technology, Hanson argues that it is in fact Western culture and values–the tradition of dissent, the value placed on inventiveness and adaptation, the concept of citizenship–which have consistently produced superior arms and soldiers. Offering riveting battle narratives and a balanced perspective that avoids simple triumphalism, Carnage and Culture demonstrates how armies cannot be separated from the cultures that produce them and explains why an army produced by a free culture will always have the advantage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Rommel in North Africa: Quest for the Nile (Images of War) *




  







Erwin Rommel is the arguably the most well-known German general of the Second World War. Revered by his troops and applauded by his enemies, the so-called Desert Fox achieved legendary status for his daring exploits and bold maneuvers during the North African campaign. In this book, richly illustrated with over 400 images, the author examines the privations and challenges Rommel faced in leading his coalition force.

Endeavoring to reach the Nile Delta, we find Rommel's Axis soldiers poorly prepared to undertake such an audacious operation. Much-admired by his men in the front lines, we discover a demanding and intolerant leader, censured by subordinate officers and mistrusted by his superiors in Berlin. Certainly no diplomat, we observe posed interactions with Italian and junior German officers through an official lens. We note Rommel's readiness to take advantage of his enemy's weakness and study his extraordinary instinct for waging mobile warfare. We consider his disregard for the decisive factor of supply and view his army's reliance on captured equipment. We learn how this brave and ambitious commander was celebrated by German propaganda when the Wehrmacht's fortunes in the East were waning. Conversely, analyze why Winston Churchill honored him as a daring and skillful opponent. Finally, we picture this energetic, ambitious, at times reckless, commander as he roamed the vast Western Desert battlefield. This is the story of Rommel in North Africa.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler's Strategic Bombing Offensive on the Eastern Front: Blitz Over the Volga, 1943 *




  







Germany was never able to match the power of the Allied air forces with their great four-engine bombers, the Lancasters, Liberators and Flying Fortresses. Indeed, many have ascribed the defeat of Germany in the Second World to its lack of a strategic bombing force. There were, though, two occasions when the Luftwaffe’s twin-engine bombers undertook strategic objectives on a large scale. The first of these was the ‘Blitz’ of 1940-1941, in which the Luftwaffe attempted to wreck Britain’s industrial and military capacity. The second was on the eve of Operation Zitadelle, a major offensive against Soviet forces in the Kursk salient

Hitler’s objective was to replicate the successful Allied mass-bombing of German cities, the Luftwaffe being tasked with destroying the main tank and aircraft production facilities and fuel depots. Hitler saw this as the necessary prelude to weaken the Russians before the ‘decisive’ onslaught of Zitadelle. The aerial operation, Carmen II, lasted for a month and covered a huge target area from the Rybinsk reservoir to the Caspian Sea. For these complex and risky night missions, all the Ju-88 and He-111 bombers available to Hitler in the East were employed. The authors have collected a huge amount of factual material, reconstructing all the details of this little-known campaign, which was the largest operation Luftwaffe on the Eastern front. This book opens a completely new page in the history of the German air war and provides a comprehensive investigation into the nature of the targets attacked, the degree of damage suffered by the Soviet military machine, and how this affected Operation Zitadelle. The descriptions of the dangerous missions carried out by Luftwaffe as part of this operation are presented in great detail and all these exclusive facts are complemented by a large number of unique photos and documents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/14/22.


Currently $3.

*Special Duties Pilot: The Man who Flew the Real 'Inglorious Bastards' Behind Enemy Lines *




  







If there was ever a man who was born to fly, it is John M. Billings. He took his first plane ride in 1926, began taking piloting lessons in 1938, and joined the US Army Air Force in July 1942. After training he was assigned to fly Consolidated B-24 Liberator long-range bombers. He joined the 825th Bombardment Squadron of the 484th Bombardment Group.

After flying fifteen daylight strategic bombing missions, Billings was selected for assignment to the 885th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy) (Special). As its designation suggests, the 885th was no regular bombing unit. The 885th specialized in flying top secret, low-altitude missions at night in support of the clandestine operations of the OSS and the Special Operations Executive. The unit’s covert missions included parachuting OSS and SOE agents and supplies deep inside German territory. 

The most eventful and dangerous of Billings’ thirty-nine secret missions with the 885th was his assignment in February 1945 to clandestinely insert a three-man OSS team, code-named Greenup, into Austria. The drop zone selected for the Greenup insertion was located on a glacier in a valley surrounded by mountains in the middle of the snow-covered Alps. Billings and his crew finally found the weather in the Alps clear enough to spot the drop zone, slip their unwieldy B-24 between the mountain peaks and descend to an altitude just a few hundred feet above the moonlit snow. On Billings’ signal, the OSS agents parachuted right on target. 

The insertion of this OSS team was the inspiration for the feature film Inglorious Bastards. However, Brad Pitt’s vengeful character was far removed from the leader of the Greenup team, Fred Mayer, who achieved success by infiltrating enemy ranks to gain vital intelligence. After the war, John Billings flew with Trans World Airlines and Eastern Airlines. He also flew more than 300 ‘Angel Flight’ airlift missions which involve the specialized aerial transportation of critically ill medical patients. This is one man’s story of a remarkable lifetime of flying, both in peace and in war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/14/22.

Currently $2.

*No Moon as Witness: Missions of the SOE and OSS in World War II *




  








Complete with rare photographs, diagrams and glossary, follow author James Stejskal as he covers the establishment of these agencies and their intense training regimens leading into World War II.

Winston Churchill famously instructed the head of the Special Operations Executive to “Set Europe ablaze!” Agents of both the British Special Operations Executive and the American Office of Strategic Services underwent rigorous training before making their way, undetected, into Occupied Europe. Working alone or in small cells, often cooperating with local resistance groups, agents undertook missions behind enemy lines involving sabotage, subversion, organizing resistance groups and intelligence-gathering.

The SOE’s notable successes included the destruction of a power station in France, the assassination of Himmler’s deputy Reinhard Heyrich, and ending the Nazi atomic bomb program by destroying the heavy water plant at Vemork, Norway. OSS operatives established anti-Nazi resistance groups across Europe, and managed to smuggle operatives into Nazi Germany, including running one of the war's most important spies, German diplomat Fritz Kolbe.

All of their missions were incredibly dangerous and many agents were captured, tortured, and ultimately killed – the life expectancy of an SOE wireless operator in occupied France was just six weeks.

In No Moon as Witness, historian James Stejskal examines why these agencies were established, the training regime and ingenious tools developed to enable agents to undertake their missions, their operational successes, and their legacy.


----------



## RoxanneDurr

MI 2 AZ said:


> This “one-of-a-kind read” offers insightful essays, poignant life advice, and pithy pearls of wisdom from the comedian and star of HBO’s Insecure (Entertainment Weekly).
> This volume of essays, axioms, original illustrations, and photos provides Seales’s trademark “self-help from the hip” style of commentary, fueled by ideology formed from her own victories, struggles, research, mistakes, risks, and pay-offs.


Hey, I would obtain this book since my passions are books about hard truths of life and comedy & drama stories. Are 2$ enough? Or have I misunderstood? Also, I like books with essays and idioms and just sites with essay writing help. That is why I trust only this spring https://ca.edubirdie.com/essay-writing-help  because it is the service I have been using for two years, so it is a reliable provider of papers. I order here and get professional help with university essay assignments about different topics and characters from books. The EduBirdie's writers for supporting Canadian students saved my literature projects many times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

RoxanneDurr said:


> Hey, I would obtain this book, since my passions are books about hard truths of life and comedy & drama stories. Are 2$ enough? Or I've misunderstood


You have to click on the title (or picture if I posted it) of the book in that post to get to Amazon to be able to purchase the book. This assumes you have an Amazon account and a Kindle, of course. As of the time of this post, that book is still on sale at $2, but prices can change by Amazon at any time and many of the ones I posted yesterday are no longer on sale at the prices I listed (which is the reason why I list the price I found it at so people can be aware if it should change). Please see the first post on page 1 for more details of what this thread is about.

For books that are currently Free, please *check out this link*. As always, always verify the prices before clicking Buy as they can change at any time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/15/22.

Currently $3.

*Pushing Ice *




  








Pushing Ice is the brilliant tale of extraordinary aliens, glittering technologies, and sweeping space opera from award-winning science fiction author Alastair Reynolds.

2057. Humanity has raised exploiting the solar system to an art form. Bella Lind and the crew of her nuclear-powered ship, the Rockhopper, push ice. They mine comets. And they're good at it.

The Rockhopper is nearing the end of its current mission cycle, and everyone is desperate for some much-needed R & R, when startling news arrives from Saturn: Janus, one of Saturn's ice moons, has inexplicably left its natural orbit and is now heading out of the solar system at high speed. As layers of camouflage fall away, it becomes clear that Janus was never a moon in the first place. It's some kind of machine -- and it is now headed toward a fuzzily glimpsed artifact 260 light-years away.

The Rockhopper is the only ship anywhere near Janus, and Bella Lind is ordered to shadow it for the few vital days before it falls forever out of reach. In accepting this mission, she sets her ship and her crew on a collision course with destiny -- for Janus has more surprises in store, and not all of them are welcome.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Masters of Space Trilogy *




  








This omnibus brings together all three books in Robert E Vardeman’s popular Masters of Space series.

In book one, The Stellar Death Plan, Barton Kinsolving has a lot on his plate.

As mine supervisor for Interstellar Materials’ Deepdig #2 mining operation, he must ensure that the mine is run safely, efficiently, and – most importantly – in a way that doesn’t upset their alien landlords.

Humans are new to the interstellar scene. Desperate to escape a dying planet, they went out into the universe in the search of something better; only to find that others, more numerous and more technologically advanced, had got there before them.

In seeking stolen goods, Kinsolving uncovers a much larger, much more insidious plan – and suddenly, he is a man marked for murder by the company he once served and the woman he once loved. Framed for crimes beyond imagination, hunted by human and alien alike, only Barton can avert an interstellar war of unthinkable proportions!

In The Alien Web Barton Kinsolving soars through hyperspace with Lark Versalles and Rani duLong – two women vying for his love and attention. He must do all he can to put an end to the Stellar Death Plan, a plot to murder an entire planet of alien beings, lest an intergalactic war breaks out…

The final tale in this omnibus is A Plague in Paradise, in which Barton Kinsolving and Lark Veralles desperately jump to a planet called Paradise, in order to escape their pursuers. Kinsolving hopes to lie low for a while and evade recapture, having escaped imprisonment for a crime he did not commit. However, as events unfold it seems that Paradise may not live up to its name …

This omnibus edition of the Masters of Space novels is a must-read for all fans of the series, and will appeal to all who enjoy high-quality science fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blitzkrieg Europa: Book 1 of the Blitzkrieg Alternate series *




  








September 1st, 1939.

Germany invade Poland, igniting a major European war. A few months later the French are also invaded and the allied armies are utterly defeated. Then the Dunkirk disaster happens, and the United Kingdom loses most of its land army.

Soon, the British Isles are also attacked, and the British are hard-pressed with a serious German invasion. The French struggle to resist the Axis forces bent on conquering all of their mainland home country, and the Western African Colonies.

America, watching from its safe shores, cannot stay still while Western Europe and all of the Mediterranean falls to the forces of the Axis. And when the Afrika Corps plunges over the Suez and invade the Middle East, the Soviet Union finally decides to join in.

This is the story of the Second World War


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Soviet Europa: Book 10 of the Blitzkrieg Alternate series *




  








The year is 1947.

The Second World War is drawing to a close. Germany is trying to hang on, as Allied forces close in from all sides. Hermann Goering is dead. Heinz Guderian is now Fuhrer, and the generals have taken over to try and salvage the by now disastrous situation. Nuclear fire has destroyed three cities and it now seems that everyone has the atomic bomb, negating the American advantage.

In Turkey, Rommel has surrendered, and the conflict is over in Africa and the Middle East. France is liberated, and the Allies push hard into Western Germany as the Wehrmacht defenses crumble along the Siegfried Line. In the air, the innumerable American planes are now overwhelming the Luftwaffe.

In Italy, Erich Von Manstein was able to stop the American-British from advancing before his transfer to the Eastern Front on Guderian's order, in one last bid to stop the Russian hordes from overrunning Eastern Europe and the rest of the Fatherland.

The world now hopes for peace. But the Russian forces are stirring menacingly. Already, Stalin's forces have invaded Manchuria and are positioned against General MacArthur's occupying forces in Japan and Korea. It remains to be seen if the Soviet forces will stop when they beat the Germans or continue rolling westward.

As Germany faces annihilation, its forces will not go down quietly and just won't surrender. So the real question is if the Fatherland will actually fall, as the Grand Alliance of Britain, the United States, and the Soviet Union falls apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Haunting in Rose Grove *




  








A malevolent entity. A violent haunting. A house with a bloody history. Jake Nolan left it all behind, but now he must return.

Jake has it all — a new home, an amazing girlfriend, and nearing a promotion at work. Best of all, he feels he’s finally moved on from the horrors of his traumatic past. But when he learns that his estranged brother, Trevor, has moved back into their haunted childhood home, Jake knows his past is not quite finished with him yet.

Jake rushes to the old house in Rose Grove — a small town with a tragic history — to pull his brother from that dangerous place. But it’s too late. There, he finds Trevor trying to make contact with the spirit that tormented them years ago.

And Trevor refuses to leave. He is determined to cleanse the house and remove the entity. But the supernatural activity becomes too much to handle, and Jake knows they are both unprepared for the fight. Worse, the entity targets Daniel, Jake’s young nephew, and wants to bring him harm. And when the intelligent haunting shows signs of demonic infestation, Jake realizes they aren’t dealing with a mere ghost.

Jake attributes the evil spirit for driving his parents to an early grave. Now it wants to claim the rest of the family, and the only way Jake and Trevor will survive is to send the entity back to hell.

A Haunting in Rose Grove is a supernatural horror novel for readers who love stories about haunted houses and battles with the demonic — the truest form of evil that exists in our world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Ugly Stepsister Strikes Back*




  








Everyone knows how those fairy tales go. The princess gets beautiful, nabs her prince and leaves her evil stepsisters in the dust.
But what happens when you're the ugly stepsister and your obnoxiously perfect--pretty, smart, and, worst of all, nice--stepsister is dating the charming, devastatingly handsome guy you've had a thing for since you were nine?

Quirky, artistic and snarky Mattie Lowe does not lead a charmed life. Her mother is constantly belittling her online. The school mean girl has made it her mission to torment Mattie. But worst of all? Her stepsister is the most popular girl in school and is dating Mattie's secret crush, Jake Kingston.

Tired of being left out and done with waiting for her own fairy godmother to show up, Mattie decides to change her life. She'll start by running for senior class president against Jake.

Ella can keep her Prince Annoying. Mattie's going to rule the school.

And no one, not even a cute and suddenly flirty Jake, is going to stop her.

This is a new release of an edition originally published by Fire & Ice Books with additional bonus content.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Weirdest Read While You Poo On The Loo: A Collection of Bizarre True Stories About Pop Culture, Science, History, And More To Satisfy Your Curious Brain *




  







This bathroom book isn’t a novelty—it’s a mind-satisfying read to keep you entertained in the loo.

The insane-but-true stories within aren’t for the faint of heart, but they’ll sure make going #2 a lot more satisfying! Whether you’re a Pop Culture enthusiast, a Science lover, a History buff, or are curious about a ton of other subjects, this book is perfect to fill those empty moments.

Stop taking your phone in the restroom; that’s icky. You’re an adult—take a book instead. Learn something new, impress your friends, and gain knowledge while on the john.

This book is sure to delight, entertain, and keep you wondering. You might even wind up staying longer than you need; who needs to feel their feet, anyway? Just relax, read, and expand your mind!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pop Sonnets: Shakespearean Spins on Your Favorite Songs *




  







The Bard meets the Backstreet Boys in Pop Sonnets, a collection of 100 classic pop songs reimagined as Shakespearean sonnets. All of your favorite artists are represented in these pages--from Bon Jovi and Green Day to Miley Cyrus, Beyoncé, and beyond. Already a smash sensation on the Internet--the Tumblr page has 50,000+ followers--Pop Sonnets has been featured by the A.V. Club, BuzzFeed, and Vanity Fair, among many others. More than half of these pop sonnets are exclusive to this collection and have never been published in any form.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dilbert Gets Re-accommodated*




  








When confronted by unjust systems of corporate domination, whenever and wherever they may be, Dilbert boldly . . . gets “re-accommodated.”

The legendary gang of coworkers is back for more unprofessional development, jargon freestyle, and elaborate work-avoidance schemes. Management fudges the line between stupidity and illegality. Promising new coffee warmer/phone charger technologies abound. And the circle of blame goes ever onward.

In this fresh collection, Dilbert lampoons cubicle culture with strips that are sometimes recognizable, sometimes absurd—but always hilarious.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Optimism Sounds Exhausting (Dilbert Book 43) *




  








Dilbert, the cubicle-dwelling drone, is at his satirical best with this new collection of cartoons. Dilbert has managed to keep up with technology like iPads and Twitter over the years, as well as advanced systems like the Disaster Preparedness Plan that has its followers eating the crumbs from their keyboards. It doesn’t get any more sophisticated than that.

It’s an office code violation to be this good after so many years, but Dilbert keeps doing what he does best: passive-aggressively out-witting his superiors and exercising conflict avoidance. And he is so good. No wonder office drones and workforce automatons alike can’t resist the cold embrace of Dilbert’s workplace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What Do You Call a Sociopath in a Cubicle?: (Answer: A Coworker) (Dilbert Book 20) *




  








"Once every decade, America is gifted with an angst-ridden anti-hero, a Nietzschean nebbish, an us-against-the-universe everyperson around whom our insecurities collect like iron shavings to a magnet. Charlie Chaplin. Dagwood Bumstead. Charlie Brown. Cathy. Now, Dilbert." --The Miami Herald

The former occupant of cubicle 4S700R at Pacific Bell seems to have made a go of this cartoon strip thing. What began as a doodling diversion that Scott Adams shared with his officemates has exploded into one of the most read cartoon strips worldwide.

This Dilbert treasury, What Do You Call a Sociopath in a Cubicle? Answer: A Coworker, brings together all of the office psychos who have annoyed Dilbert and entertained millions. This compilation pays homage to some of the most annoying and outrageous characters Adams' has ever drawn-characters he likes to call office "sociopaths."

* Edfred the two-faced man

* Anne L. Retentive

* Nervous Ted

* Loud Howard

* Alice and her fist of death

This full-color treasury reinforces everything that makes the strip great by lampooning the people and processes of business. Adams homes in on all the quirky coworkers that drive us crazy in the corporate world. He has fun at the expense of office oafs found in workplaces everywhere--creatures like the Office Sociopath, who listens to voice mail on his speaker phone, and the Exactly Man, who punctuates everything with a finger point, exclaiming "Exactly!" The result is a book that leaves readers knowingly rolling their eyes and, of course, laughing uproariously.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Go Add Value Someplace Else: A Dilbert Book *




  








Does Dilbert creator Scott Adams have a hidden camera in your office--or is he just completely in tune with the inept managers, wacky office politics, and nonsensical leadership practices that seem to run wild at your company?

Stop looking for the camera. Dilbert has become a hugely successful strip because Adams feels your pain. How? Because this former employee of a major telecommunications company has been there. He's seen the road to failure firsthand. And he knows that to successfully navigate the ludicrous world of business, you can't expect common sense to prevail, you need to keep a sense of humor, and above all, you must always be ready to blame the other guy.

The strip's enormous popularity stems from the fact that its millions of readers easily identify with the crazy plots and wacky characters found within the corporate environment. Sure, most companies don't have a bespectacled engineer with a tie permanently curled up, a cynical talking dog, and a manager with two pointy tufts of hair. But it's the outrageous things Dilbert characters do and say that leave readers knowingly nodding their heads and, of course, laughing uproariously. The antics of Dilbert's cast are based not only on Adams's own corporate experiences, but on the numerous e-mails he receives each day about the office dramas of his devoted fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Thriving on Vague Objectives: A Dilbert Book *




  








"I think that idiot bosses are timeless, and as long as there are annoying people in the world, I won't run out of material."—Scott Adams

Dilbert and the gang are back for this 26th collection, Thriving on Vague Objectives.

Adams has his finger on the pulse of cubicle dwellers across the globe. No one delivers more laughs or captures the reality of the 9 to 5 worker better than Dilbert, Dogbert, Catbert, and a cast of stupefying office stereotypes—which is why there are millions of fans of the Dilbert comic strip.

Dilbert is a techno-man stuck in a dead-end job (sound familiar?). Power-mad Dogbert strives to take over the world and enslave the humans. The most intelligent person in Dilbert's world is his trash collector, who knows everything about everything.

Artist and creator Scott Adams started Dilbert as a doodle when he worked as a bank teller. He continued doodling when he was upgraded to a cubicle for a major telecommunications company. His boss (no telling if he was pointy-haired or not) suggested the name Dilbert. Adams is so dead-on accurate in his depictions of office life that he has been accused of spying on Corporate America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*When Did Ignorance Become a Point of View: A Dilbert Book *




  







Scott Adams still has the corporate world guffawing about the adventures of nerdy Dilbert and his power-hungry companion, Dogbert, plus Ratbert and the pointy-haired boss, as they make their way through the travails of modern work life. Only a cartoonist with been-there-endured-that experience could make us laugh so hard. When Did Ignorance Become a Point of View? captures it all, even those Sunday strips that make it into the office each Monday morning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ultimate Marvel *




  








Every significant Marvel Comics character, location, weapon, gadget, and vehicle: one ultimate encyclopedia.

Packed full of incredible facts and stunning images, this authoritative encyclopedia contains more than 650 entries and features a foreword by the legendary comic book writer Roy Thomas.

All of Marvel's iconic superheroes and villains are here, from Captain Marvel to Corvus Glaive and Iron Man to Gwenpool. Amazing vehicles are examined, such as the Avengers' Quinjets and S.H.I.E.L.D.'s Helicarriers. Magical artifacts, including Thor's hammer Mjolnir, are analyzed and extraordinary locations, such as Wakanda and Asgard, are explored. Advanced technology is explained, including Iron Man's incredible armor, and key events in the Marvel Comics universe are richly unpacked.

Ultimate Marvel is an ideal go-to resource for enthusiasts who wish to brush up on their Marvel knowledge, and for a new generation of fans eager to start delving into the world of Marvel comics.

© 2017 MARVEL


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Quichotte: A Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • An epic Don Quixote for the modern age, “a brilliant, funny, world-encompassing wonder” (Time) from internationally bestselling author Salman Rushdie

SHORTLISTED FOR THE MAN BOOKER PRIZE • “Lovely, unsentimental, heart-affirming . . . a remembrance of what holds our human lives in some equilibrium—a way of feeling and a way of telling. Love and language.”—Jeanette Winterson, The New York Times Book Review

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY TIME AND NPR

Inspired by the Cervantes classic, Sam DuChamp, mediocre writer of spy thrillers, creates Quichotte, a courtly, addled salesman obsessed with television who falls in impossible love with a TV star. Together with his (imaginary) son Sancho, Quichotte sets off on a picaresque quest across America to prove worthy of her hand, gallantly braving the tragicomic perils of an age where “Anything-Can-Happen.” Meanwhile, his creator, in a midlife crisis, has equally urgent challenges of his own.

Just as Cervantes wrote Don Quixote to satirize the culture of his time, Rushdie takes the reader on a wild ride through a country on the verge of moral and spiritual collapse. And with the kind of storytelling magic that is the hallmark of Rushdie’s work, the fully realized lives of DuChamp and Quichotte intertwine in a profoundly human quest for love and a wickedly entertaining portrait of an age in which fact is so often indiscernible from fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Jackie After Jack: Portrait of the Lady (The Jackie [Kennedy] Chronicles)*




  








"Compelling." ---People
"Undeniably a guilty pleasure." ---Newsweek
"Comes closest to making Jackie sparkle." ---New York Times
"Amazing tidbits are offered on every page." ---USA Today

----

"Jack was the love of my life. No one will ever know a big part of me died with him."

Jackie Kennedy was only thirty-four when Camelot ended in a blaze of gunfire on November 22, 1963. With JFK, she had captured the world's imagination. Without him, she would hold it until her own death three decades later--and beyond. For all that has been written about her, Jackie guarded her privacy so fiercely that she remains veiled in mystery and mystique.

In this highly-anticipated sequel to his bestselling book Jack and Jackie: Portrait of an American Marriage, Christopher Andersen draws on previously sealed archival material and newly declassified documents--as well as important sources that have agreed to speak here for the first time--to paint a sympathetic yet often startling portrait of Jackie in all her rich complexity. Among the revelations:

*Important new information about Dallas and its aftermath--including Jackie's harrowing battle with suicidal depression.

*Previously unreported romances with world-famous men, including Marlon Brando and Frank Sinatra

*Stunning revelations about her stormy marriage to the Greek shipping tycoon Aristotle Onassis

*"If you bungle raising your children, whatever else you do doesn't matter very much": How Jackie avoided the Kennedy perils in raising her children.

*Jackie's spiritual quest, and new details about her brave final days.

Alone after Dallas, Jackie summoned the strength, grace, and dignity to go on. Jackie After Jack traces this remarkable woman's personal journey--and captures the drama, humor, glamour, and heartache that have made Jackie an enduring source of fascination and inspiration for millions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Last Summer at the Golden Hotel*




  








A Good Morning America Buzz Pick
A Can’t-Miss Beach Read For Summer 2021 from The Skimm
A Best Beach Read of 2021 from Bustle
A Best Summer Read of 2021 from PopSugar

A family reunion for the ages when two clans convene for the summer at their beloved getaway in the Catskills—perfect for fans of Dirty Dancing and The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel—from the acclaimed author of The Floating Feldmans.

In its heyday, The Golden Hotel was the crown jewel of the hotter-than-hot Catskills vacation scene. For more than sixty years, the Goldman and Weingold families – best friends and business partners – have presided over this glamorous resort which served as a second home for well-heeled guests and celebrities. But the Catskills are not what they used to be – and neither is the relationship between the Goldmans and the Weingolds. As the facilities and management begin to fall apart, a tempting offer to sell forces the two families together again to make a heart-wrenching decision. Can they save their beloved Golden or is it too late?

Long-buried secrets emerge, new dramas and financial scandal erupt, and everyone from the traditional grandparents to the millennial grandchildren wants a say in the hotel’s future. Business and pleasure clash in this fast-paced, hilarious, nostalgia-filled story, where the hotel owners rediscover the magic of a bygone era of nonstop fun even as they grapple with what may be their last resort.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stony the Road: Reconstruction, White Supremacy, and the Rise of Jim Crow *




  









“Stony the Road presents a bracing alternative to Trump-era white nationalism. . . . In our current politics we recognize African-American history—the spot under our country’s rug where the terrorism and injustices of white supremacy are habitually swept. Stony the Road lifts the rug." —Nell Irvin Painter, New York Times Book Review

A profound new rendering of the struggle by African-Americans for equality after the Civil War and the violent counter-revolution that resubjugated them, by the bestselling author of The Black Church.

The abolition of slavery in the aftermath of the Civil War is a familiar story, as is the civil rights revolution that transformed the nation after World War II. But the century in between remains a mystery: if emancipation sparked "a new birth of freedom" in Lincoln's America, why was it necessary to march in Martin Luther King, Jr.'s America? In this new book, Henry Louis Gates, Jr., one of our leading chroniclers of the African-American experience, seeks to answer that question in a history that moves from the Reconstruction Era to the "nadir" of the African-American experience under Jim Crow, through to World War I and the Harlem Renaissance.

Through his close reading of the visual culture of this tragic era, Gates reveals the many faces of Jim Crow and how, together, they reinforced a stark color line between white and black Americans. Bringing a lifetime of wisdom to bear as a scholar, filmmaker, and public intellectual, Gates uncovers the roots of structural racism in our own time, while showing how African Americans after slavery combatted it by articulating a vision of a "New *****" to force the nation to recognize their humanity and unique contributions to America as it hurtled toward the modern age.

The story Gates tells begins with great hope, with the Emancipation Proclamation, Union victory, and the liberation of nearly 4 million enslaved African-Americans. Until 1877, the federal government, goaded by the activism of Frederick Douglass and many others, tried at various turns to sustain their new rights. But the terror unleashed by white paramilitary groups in the former Confederacy, combined with deteriorating economic conditions and a loss of Northern will, restored "home rule" to the South. The retreat from Reconstruction was followed by one of the most violent periods in our history, with thousands of black people murdered or lynched and many more afflicted by the degrading impositions of Jim Crow segregation.

An essential tour through one of America's fundamental historical tragedies, Stony the Road is also a story of heroic resistance, as figures such as W. E. B. Du Bois and Ida B. Wells fought to create a counter-narrative, and culture, inside the lion's mouth. As sobering as this tale is, it also has within it the inspiration that comes with encountering the hopes our ancestors advanced against the longest odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Office BFFs: Tales of The Office from Two Best Friends Who Were There *




  








INSTANT #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

An intimate, behind-the-scenes, richly illustrated celebration of beloved The Office co-stars Jenna Fischer and Angela Kinsey’s friendship, and an insiders' view of Pam Beesly, Angela Martin, and the iconic TV show. Featuring many of their never-before-seen photos.

Receptionist Pam Beesly and accountant Angela Martin had very little in common when they toiled together at Scranton’s Dunder Mifflin Paper Company. But, in reality, the two bonded in their very first days on set and, over the nine seasons of the series’ run, built a friendship that transcended the show and continues to this day. Sharing everything from what it was like in the early days as the show struggled to gain traction, to walking their first red carpet—plus exclusive stories on the making of milestone episodes and how their lives changed when they became moms—The Office BFFs is full of the same warm and friendly tone Jenna and Angela have brought to their Office Ladies podcast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.


*The Adventure of English: The Biography of a Language *




  








“A captivating history” of the world’s second most widely spoken language, from ancient dialect to digital slang (The Daily Telegraph).

What role did the Black Death play in the development of the English language? Where did “the real McCoy” come from? Why is Singlish on the rise? In what ways in language evolving in the age of the internet? How and why did “kirc” become “church”? And what’s the difference between autumn and fall?

Here is the riveting history of the English language, from its humble beginnings (around 500 AD) as a regional dialect to its current preeminence as a truly global language, estimated to be spoken or understood by as many as two billion people worldwide. Along the way, its colorful story involves a host of remarkable people, places, and events: the Norman invasion of England in 1066; the arrival of The Canterbury Tales and a “coarse” playwright named William Shakespeare, who added 2,000 words to the language; the songs of slaves; the words of Davy Crockett; and the Lewis and Clark expedition, which led to hundreds of new words as the explorers discovered unknown flora and fauna.

In this “thorough and incredibly enjoyable trip down a linguistic memory lane” (Bloomsbury Review)—the basis of an eight-part History Channel documentary—Melvyn Bragg shows how English conquered the world. It is a magnificent adventure, full of jealousy, intrigue, and war—against a horde of invaders, all armed with their own conquering languages, which bit by bit, the speakers of English absorbed and made their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Inventing English: A Portable History of the Language *







A history of English from the age of Beowulf to the rap of Eminem, “written with real authority, enthusiasm and love for our unruly and exquisite language” (The Washington Post).

Many have written about the evolution of grammar, pronunciation, and vocabulary, but only Seth Lerer situates these developments within the larger history of English, America, and literature. This edition of his “remarkable linguistic investigation” (Booklist) features a new chapter on the influence of biblical translation and an epilogue on the relationship of English speech to writing. 

A unique blend of historical and personal narrative, both “erudite and accessible” (The Globe and Mail), Inventing English is the surprising tale of a language that is as dynamic as the people to whom it belongs.

“Lerer is not just a scholar; he's also a fan of English—his passion is evident on every page of this examination of how our language came to sound—and look—as it does and how words came to have their current meanings…the book percolates with creative energy and will please anyone intrigued by how our richly variegated language came to be.”—Publishers Weekly (starred review)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Where Fools Dare to Tread: A Monk Buttman Mystery *




  








“… a well-crafted, enjoyable and intriguing mystery that, for better or worse, is a little heavy on the protagonist’s breast-level view of the world.” –IndieReader

It’s easy to be a nobody when you’ve got nothing to lose, but with his life and potential redemption on the line, can Monk be a somebody people will remember?

A dead man’s money is just waiting to be had. A band of fools and a nobody named Monk Buttman unwittingly find themselves caught in a web of murder and revenge between two unseen factions using them as bait. After a good day ends in murder, Monk is tasked with finding the killer. Why him? He’s a nobody! Stuck between powerful forces he can neither control or understand, Monk must survive both the fools and those pulling the strings while also dealing with the affections of two very different women, the troubled Agnes and the disaffected Judith, not to mention the irritation of his erstwhile partner, Mr. Jones. A beating forces Monk to question his own motives and to confront the past that led him to hide in LA. With love and life on the line, Monk must use his wits and guile for all of them to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*In the Service of Others: A Monk Buttman Mystery *




  








Adjusting to his newfound wealth, Monk meets his youngest brother, Jacob, a Marine. Withdrawn and anxious, Jacob joins Monk in LA only to run off after an accusation of sexual assault from a dead comrade’s mother. Jacob is found dead from an apparent suicide. Trying to understand what drove Jacob to kill himself, Monk learns that many of Jacob’s fellow Marines have died from suicide or murder.

Joined by his father, Moses, Monk does what can to discover what happened to the Marines on their last tour in Afghanistan, and what led so many of them to take their own lives., Monk and Moses find themselves targets, with Monk coming to believe that he’s dealing with murder, not suicide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Double Dip: A Davis Way Crime Caper *




  








“A smart, snappy writer who hits your funny bone!” – Janet Evanovich

It’s Davis Way’s first slot-tournament season. And it may be her last.

Things are dicey at work. A personal assistant goes missing, a little old lady goes on a suspicious winning streak, and a Bellissimo executive goes gaga for Davis. She follows a disappearing slot-tournament player trail to the So Help Me God Pentecostal Church in Beehive, Alabama, then jumps headlong into a high stakes holy scandal.

She’s on a losing streak at home, too. Her days, nights, and dinners run together, as Davis juggles a revolving door of uninvited guests, namely her rotten ex-ex-husband, Eddie Crawford. And Bradley Cole thinks three’s a crowd.

The worst? Davis doesn’t feel so hot. Maybe it’s the banana pudding, or maybe it’s a little bundle of something else.
DOUBLE DIP. A reckless ride in the fast lane, and Davis Way can’t find the brakes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gun-Shy: He thought he'd escaped ... (Hollins & Haring Book 1) *




  








A slumbering Australian beach town is perfect for exiled Englishman Gary Hollins. The only place further under the radar would be Antarctica.

It’s working just fine until his girlfriend disappears — driving his car, wearing his cap.

The kidnappers were after him, and with the cops hovering, he’s sinking back into the shadow world he fled.

Then he stumbles into Debbie Haring. If he chose a partner, she’d be last on the list — a prickly mother-of-two with a dodgy private detective licence — but they’re stuck with each other in a deadly struggle against ruthless killers.

Gun-Shy is a hard-boiled, buddy-detective thriller in the style of Robert Crais's Cole and Pike novels and Val McDermid's Kate Brannigan mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Myrtle Lake Complete Series 6 Book Box Set *




  








Welcome to The Blue Spruce Coffee Shop Where the Java is Hot and the Murder is Cold Blooded
The Blue Spruce coffee shop in the heart of Myrtle Lake retirement village does a bang-up business all day long, keeping barista Charlie and owner/grandmother Carla on their toes. Local eccentrics like a former Broadway dancer, a famous landscape painter, a dotty psychic, and a mischievous sea captain pop in to share tall tales and ribald jokes, much to the delight of their over-caffeinated neighbors.

But this happy crew gets the shock of their lives when Fritz Caulfield, a lovely man and horrible sculptor, drowns in the village’s pristine pool and 24-year-old Charlie’s accused of his murder.

Join Charlie and Carla and their eccentric friends as they solve murders and investigate the strange ghost lights in the nearby forest.

This is the complete 6 book series including these books:

Mishaps and Murder

Hijinks and Homicide

Capers and Carnage

Pranks and Pandemonium

Chicanery and Chaos

Shenanigans and Shambles


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lazarus Files: A Cold Case Investigation *




  








A deeply-reported, riveting account of a cold case murder in Los Angeles, unsolved until DNA evidence implicated a shocking suspect – a female detective within the LAPD’s own ranks.

On February 24, 1986, 29-year-old newlywed Sherri Rasmussen was murdered in the home she shared with her husband, John. The crime scene suggested a ferocious struggle, and police initially assumed it was a burglary gone awry. Before her death, Sherri had confided to her parents that an ex-girlfriend of John’s, a Los Angeles police officer, had threatened her. The Rasmussens urged the LAPD to investigate the ex-girlfriend, but the original detectives only pursued burglary suspects, and the case went cold.

DNA analysis did not exist when Sherri was murdered. Decades later, a swab from a bite mark on Sherri’s arm revealed her killer was in fact female, not male. A DNA match led to the arrest and conviction of veteran LAPD Detective Stephanie Lazarus, John’s onetime girlfriend.

The Lazarus Files delivers the visceral experience of being inside a real-life murder mystery. McGough reconstructs the lives of Sherri, John and Stephanie; the love triangle that led to Sherri’s murder; and the homicide investigation that followed. Was Stephanie protected by her fellow officers? What did the LAPD know, and when did they know it? Are there other LAPD cold cases with a police connection that remain unsolved?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ill Will: A Novel *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • Two sensational unsolved crimes—one in the past, another in the present—are linked by one man’s memory and self-deception in this chilling novel of literary suspense from National Book Award finalist Dan Chaon.

Includes an exclusive conversation between Dan Chaon and Lynda Barry

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY
The Wall Street Journal • NPR • The New York Times • Los Angeles Times • The Washington Post • Kirkus Reviews • Publishers Weekly

“We are always telling a story to ourselves, about ourselves.” This is one of the little mantras Dustin Tillman likes to share with his patients, and it’s meant to be reassuring. But what if that story is a lie?

A psychologist in suburban Cleveland, Dustin is drifting through his forties when he hears the news: His adopted brother, Rusty, is being released from prison. Thirty years ago, Rusty received a life sentence for the massacre of Dustin’s parents, aunt, and uncle. The trial came to epitomize the 1980s hysteria over Satanic cults; despite the lack of physical evidence, the jury believed the outlandish accusations Dustin and his cousin made against Rusty. Now, after DNA analysis has overturned the conviction, Dustin braces for a reckoning.

Meanwhile, one of Dustin’s patients has been plying him with stories of the drowning deaths of a string of drunk college boys. At first Dustin dismisses his patient's suggestions that a serial killer is at work as paranoid thinking, but as the two embark on an amateur investigation, Dustin starts to believe that there’s more to the deaths than coincidence. Soon he becomes obsessed, crossing all professional boundaries—and putting his own family in harm’s way.

From one of today’s most renowned practitioners of literary suspense, Ill Will is an intimate thriller about the failures of memory and the perils of self-deception. In Dan Chaon’s nimble, chilling prose, the past looms over the present, turning each into a haunted place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Paper Girls: An Unputdownable British Crime Thriller (DCI Kett Crime Thrillers Book 1) *




  








THE NUMBER ONE AMAZON BESTSELLER

The one case he couldn't crack was the one that finally broke him.

Haunted by his inability to track down and save his missing wife, DCI Robert Kett leaves the Metropolitan Police behind and moves to Norwich with his three young children, hoping to heal their broken family.

But his newfound peace doesn’t last. Two newspaper delivery girls have gone missing in the city, and the clues point to a serial kidnapper.

Kett is dragged into the centre of one of the darkest cases of his career — a case that pits him head to head against a horrifying evil.

And a case that might uncover the terrible truth of what happened to his wife.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*What My Husband Did: A gripping psychological thriller with an amazing twist *




  








A little girl has been left for dead. And now my husband is missing.

‘I can give you a lift home,’ the man says. Little Alice tightens the zip of her big red coat. She’s unsure, but the walk will be cold and dark. ‘I’m not supposed to get in a stranger’s car.’ He forces a smile. ‘I’m not a proper stranger, am I?’

I return home to our beautiful house on a chilly winter evening expecting to find my handsome husband Richard waiting for me by the fire. We’re still so in love, and he always takes care of me: buying us this home in the little village where he grew up, making sure I settled in and made friends, and treating my teenage daughter like his own. There’s a bit of gossip about our age gap, but the death of his first wife years ago was so tragic that he still gets sympathetic looks. Everyone loves Richard.

He usually comes straight back from work. But tonight, our antique clock ticks on through the dark evening, with no sign of him. Then a knock at the door shatters my perfect life. A 12-year-old-girl, Alice from the village, has been found unconscious in the field behind our house. They say she was last seen getting into Richard’s car.

Now rumours are flying. As Alice fights for her life in hospital, nobody will speak to me: and when they do it’s to ask if he didn’t hurt Alice, why hasn’t Richard come home?

I know that revealing my own darkest secret about Richard’s first wife could prove his innocence… but even if I do, he’s still missing. Is everyone right, and is my husband on the run? And will telling the truth about my past turn my own daughter against me, and tear our lives apart for good?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Do I Know You?: A Novel of Suspense*




  








“A fabulous read packed with suspense, unexpected twists, glamour and humor. Prepare to be gripped from the first to the last page!” —Liane Moriarty 

For readers of Lisa Jewell, Liv Constantine, and Megan Miranda, a lightning-paced psychological thriller that the New York Times Book Review says "kept me reading, near breathless, until all assumptions were gloriously upended" about two women, a tragedy that connects them as teenagers, and the terrible reckoning that will decide their fates a decade later

Jane Ellison is a “super recognizer” able to identify strangers by the slightest facial details—the curve of a head, the arch of an eyebrow. When she spies human rights activist and heiress Bella Valencia in a crowded Boston airport, Jane’s convinced she’s found the person responsible for her sister Kit’s disappearance and presumed death eleven years earlier. But her attempt to detain the suspect ends with Jane herself fired and humiliated. 

As Bella prepares to marry Will Pease, scion of the uber-wealthy, influential, and ruthless Pease family, famous for their wholesome wellness and lifestyle brand, on their private Cape Cod island, she grows increasingly anxious that her dire secret will be revealed and used against her by—of all people—the man she loves.

She has reason to fear: Jane is ready to risk everything for the chance to publicly expose Bella’s crimes at her upcoming celebrity wedding. But the more she digs into what happened that night, the more she questions her own assumptions. 

Combining magnetic, wise-cracking narration and a skillfully layered plot, Do I Know You? is a gripping psychological thriller and tale of redemption that reveals the power of a sister's love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Practical Navigator *




  








Perfect for fans of Scott Turow and John Lescroart, The Practical Navigator is a smart, fast-moving legal thriller where everyone’s motives—and desires—are in question.

Membership in the Great Arcadia, an exclusive East Coast yacht club, is pretty much limited to the rich and powerful in 1980s business, finance, and politics. But the sexually charged murder of Greek billionaire George Minot during their annual regatta off the coast of Maine opens a door into a secret world of addictive sexuality and excess beneath the starched sheets of the East Coast establishment.

Tim Bigelow is looking forward to spending a week at sea with the magical Cassie Sears, who has suddenly appeared in his life. He’s also there to celebrate his older brother, Harry—the retiring commodore of the Great Arcadia who’s on course for a major role in the White House. That prospect slips away when Minot is murdered and details start to come out, including the alarming fact that Minot saw himself as a latter-day embodiment of the Minotaur—the half-man, half-bull creature who lurked in the Labyrinth beneath the ancient city of Knossos in one of the oldest myths in the Western canon.

From the decks of the world’s finest yachts to the beds and boardrooms of some of the most powerful people in America to an electrifying courtroom trial in a dying coastal town, The Practical Navigator steers a course through its own labyrinth . . . a whirlpool of obsessive sexuality, murder, and despair.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Girl, Under Oath (Michael Gresham Thrillers) *




  








Do you love your husband enough to murder his other wife?

Doctor Jenny Ipswich’s perfect life crashes down the day her husband dies. It shatters when his dying request is to pay half of his two-million-dollar life-insurance policy to some woman named Elise.

Shocked to learn the secret affair resulted in a second wife and a child in Paris, Jenny comes face-to-face with the other woman when Elise shows up demanding half of everything she’s worked hard for—over Jenny’s dead body. As the wives square off, Jenny stands trial for their husband’s suspicious death. Criminal attorney Michael Gresham is on the case, but disturbing texts, emails, and a horrifying discovery come to light when Elise suddenly vanishes.

When dangerous attraction and sudden obsession collide, Michael must entrap a killer to protect those he loves from a case that’s turned personal.Enjoy action thrillers about doctors and lawyers? Want to visit the strangest people ever? Don’t miss the slow-burn suspense from USA Today Bestselling author John Ellsworth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Into A Canyon Deep: A Chris Black Adventure *




  








Not all secrets are buried deep . . . enough.

Chris Black has spent two decades searching for answers deep within the world’s oceans and is no stranger to the risks of undersea life. Alongside Mac Johnson, his childhood friend and former Navy SEAL, Chris has cheated death above and below the ocean’s surface more times than he can count. But nothing has prepared him for the violence he and his team encounter in their own backyard of Carmel-by-the-Sea, violence which will change the team forever.

When Black and Johnson, while studying a deep undersea canyon, discover barrels of toxic waste piled on the seafloor, they immediately grasp the danger to the environment. But they are slower to recognize the danger their discovery poses for their friends and families.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*All the Devils (A Livia Lone Novel Book 3) *




  








A search for a pair of serial rapists leads Livia Lone down the darkest and most dangerous trail of her life in a pulse-pounding thriller by New York Times bestselling author Barry Eisler.

Ten years ago, the daughter of Homeland Security Investigations agent B. D. Little vanished into thin air. So did seven other girls—the crimes all bearing the same signature characteristics.

Now the disappearances have begun again. And Agent Little’s efforts to investigate are being blocked by forces far above his pay grade. Desperate, he turns to Seattle sex-crimes detective Livia Lone, the most obsessive hunter of predators Little knows.

Livia will need that obsessiveness, and a lot more. Because the two men Little is pursuing are fearsome. Both Special Forces veterans with a dozen tours in Iraq between them. Both sadists and serial rapists. And one, the congressman scion of the vice president of the United States—a man who will use all his power to protect his son’s secrets and further his own ambitions.

The conspirators have all the assets and all the angles. And every reason to believe they’ll evade justice, as they always have before.

They don’t understand that for Livia Lone, justice is only a guideline. Revenge is the rule.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*G-Man (Bob Lee Swagger Book 10)*




  








Master sniper Bob Lee Swagger returns in this riveting novel by bestselling author and Pulitzer Prize winner Stephen Hunter.

The Great Depression was marked by an epidemic of bank robberies and Tommy-gun-toting outlaws who became household names. Hunting them down was the new U.S. Division of Investigation--soon to become the FBI--which was determined to nab the most dangerous gangster this country has ever produced: Baby Face Nelson. To stop him, the Bureau recruited talented gunman Charles Swagger, World War I hero and sheriff of Polk County, Arkansas.

Eighty years later, Charles's grandson Bob Lee Swagger uncovers a strongbox containing an array of memorabilia dating back to 1934--a federal lawman's badge, a .45 automatic preserved in cosmoline, a mysterious gun part, and a cryptic diagram--all belonging to Charles Swagger. Bob becomes determined to find out what happened to his grandfather-- and why his own father never spoke of Charles. But as he investigates, Bob learns that someone is following him--and shares his obsession.

Told in alternating timeframes, G-Man is a thrilling addition to Stephen Hunter's bestselling Bob Lee Swagger series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Future Humans: Inside the Science of Our Continuing Evolution *




  








An evolutionary biologist provides surprising insights into the changing nature of **** sapiens in this “important and an entertaining read" (Choice).

In Future Humans, evolutionary biologist Scott Solomon draws on recent discoveries to examine the future evolution of our species. Combining knowledge of our past with current trends, Solomon offers convincing evidence that evolutionary forces are still affecting us today. But how will modernization—including longer lifespans, changing diets, global travel, and widespread use of medicine and contraceptives—affect our evolutionary future?

Solomon presents an entertaining and accessible review of the latest research on human evolution in modern times, drawing on fields from genomics to medicine and the study of our microbiome. Drawing together topics ranging from the rise of online dating and Cesarean sections to the spread of diseases such as HIV and Ebola, Solomon suggests that we are entering a new phase in human evolutionary history—one that makes the future less predictable and more interesting than ever before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Next 100 Years: A Forecast for the 21st Century *




  








“Conventional analysis suffers from a profound failure of imagination. It imagines passing clouds to be permanent and is blind to powerful, long-term shifts taking place in full view of the world.” —George Friedman

In his long-awaited and provocative new book, George Friedman turns his eye on the future—offering a lucid, highly readable forecast of the changes we can expect around the world during the twenty-first century. He explains where and why future wars will erupt (and how they will be fought), which nations will gain and lose economic and political power, and how new technologies and cultural trends will alter the way we live in the new century.
The Next 100 Years draws on a fascinating exploration of history and geopolitical patterns dating back hundreds of years. Friedman shows that we are now, for the first time in half a millennium, at the dawn of a new era—with changes in store, including:

• The U.S.-Jihadist war will conclude—replaced by a second full-blown cold war with Russia.
• China will undergo a major extended internal crisis, and Mexico will emerge as an important world power.
• A new global war will unfold toward the middle of the century between the United States and an unexpected coalition from Eastern Europe, Eurasia, and the Far East; but armies will be much smaller and wars will be less deadly.
• Technology will focus on space—both for major military uses and for a dramatic new energy resource that will have radical environmental implications.
• The United States will experience a Golden Age in the second half of the century.

Written with the keen insight and thoughtful analysis that has made George Friedman a renowned expert in geopolitics and forecasting, The Next 100 Years presents a fascinating picture of what lies ahead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Last of the Doughboys: The Forgotten Generation and Their Forgotten World War *




  








“Before the Greatest Generation, there was the Forgotten Generation of World War I . . . wonderfully engaging” (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).

“Richard Rubin has done something that will never be possible for anyone to do again. His interviews with the last American World War I veterans—who have all since died—bring to vivid life a cataclysm that changed our world forever but that remains curiously forgotten here.” —Adam Hochschild, author of To End All Wars: A Story of Loyalty and Rebellion, 1914–1918

In 2003, eighty-five years after the end of World War I, Richard Rubin set out to see if he could still find and talk to someone who had actually served in the American Expeditionary Forces during that colossal conflict. Ultimately he found dozens, aged 101 to 113, from Cape Cod to Carson City, who shared with him at the last possible moment their stories of America’s Great War.

Nineteenth-century men and women living in the twenty-first century, they were self-reliant, humble, and stoic, never complaining, but still marveling at the immensity of the war they helped win, and the complexity of the world they helped create. Though America has largely forgotten their war, you will never forget them, or their stories. A decade in the making, The Last of the Doughboys is the most sweeping look at America’s First World War in a generation, a glorious reminder of the tremendously important role America played in the “war to end all wars,” as well as a moving meditation on character, grace, aging, and memory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The German Invasion of Norway, April 1940 *




  








“Tremendous . . . zeroes in on the critical first days of Weserübung and offers a minutely detailed account of the unfolding action.”—World War II

This book documents the German invasion of Norway, focusing on the events at sea. More than most other campaigns of WWII, Operation Weserübung has been shrouded in mystery, legend and flawed knowledge. Strategic, political and legal issues were at best unclear, while military issues were dominated by risk; the German success was the result of improvisation and the application of available forces far beyond the comprehension of British and Norwegian military and civilian authorities.

Weserübung was the first combined operation ever where air force, army and navy operated closely together. Troops were transported directly into battle simultaneously by warship and aircraft, and success required cooperation between normally fiercely competing services. It was also the first time that paratroopers were used. The following days were to witness the first dive bomber attack to sink a major warship and the first carrier task-force operations.

The narrative is based on primary sources from British, German and Norwegian archives, and it gives a balanced account of the reasons behind the invasion. With its unrivalled collection of photographs, many of which have never before appeared in print, this is a major new WWII history and a definitive account of Germany’s first and last major seaborne invasion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The War for the Seas: A Maritime History of World War II *




  








A bold and authoritative maritime history of World War II which takes a fully international perspective and challenges our existing understanding

Command of the oceans was crucial to winning World War II. By the start of 1942 Nazi Germany had conquered mainland Europe, and Imperial Japan had overrun Southeast Asia and much of the Pacific. How could Britain and distant America prevail in what had become a “war of continents”?

In this definitive account, Evan Mawdsley traces events at sea from the first U-boat operations in 1939 to the surrender of Japan. He argues that the Allied counterattack involved not just decisive sea battles, but a long struggle to control shipping arteries and move armies across the sea. Covering all the major actions in the Atlantic and Pacific oceans, as well as those in the narrow seas, this book interweaves for the first time the endeavors of the maritime forces of the British Empire, the United States, Germany, and Japan, as well as those of France, Italy, and Russia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bomber Command Reflections of War: Volume 3: Battleground Berlin: July 1943 - March 1944: Battleground Berlin, July 1943–March 1944 *




  







This massive work provides a comprehensive insight to the experiences of Bomber Commands pilots and aircrew throughout World War Two. From the early wartime years when the RAFs first attempts to avenge Germanys onslaught were bedeviled by poor navigation and inaccurate bombing, to the final winning onslaught that finally tamed Hitler in his Berlin lair, these volumes trace the true experiences of the men who flew the bombers. Hundreds of first-hand accounts are punctuated by the authors background information that put each narrative into wartime perspective. Every aspect of Bomber Commands operational duties are covered; day and night bombing, precision low-level strikes, mass raids and operations throughout all wartime theaters. Contributions are from RAF personnel who flew the commands different aircraft from the early Blenheims and Stirlings to the later Lancasters and Mosquitoes. Each volume is full of accounts that tell of the camaraderie amongst the crews, moments of sheer terror and the stoic humor that provided the critical bond. The five volumes of this work provide the most vivid and comprehensive work on the outstanding part played by RAF Bomber Command in their vital role in the destruction of the Third Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Under the Bombs: The German Home Front, 1942–1945 *




  








“A tribute to human resilience under extreme stress, both in response to the terror from the sky and to the sacrifices the Nazis imposed on their people.” —History

Under the Bombs tells the story of the civilian population of German cities devastated by Allied bombing in World War II. These people went to work, tried to keep a home (though in many cases it was just a pile of rubble where a house once stood), and attempted to live life as normally as possible amid the chaos of war. Earl Beck also looks at the food and fuel rationing the German people endured and the problems of trying to make a public complaint while living in a totalitarian state.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/15/22.

Currently $1.

*June 17, 1967: Battle of Xom Bo II*




  








The true story of the battle of Xom Bo II that was fought on June 17, 1967. It was a battle that pitted Five hundred 1st Infantry Division soldiers against 800 to 2000 Viet Cong from the 271st Regiment. The bloody clash took the lives of 39 Americans and seriously wounded 150 more. 

It is the minute by minute story of what happened that day in the steamy jungle and the story of the men who fought so valiantly to survive the ambush. It is the story of the loved ones left behind and the wounded who struggled to become whole again. It's a story that is the result of talking to many of the survivors of the battle and the wives, brothers, sisters, or friends of those who were there when over 8000 artillery rounds rained down around LZ X-Ray to dislodge the entrenched Viet Cong. 

June 17, 1967 is a story of war, men, and the loved ones. It is the story of the youth, culture and happenings that made the battle of Xom Bo II such an enigma for the summer of love in 1967. It is an angry story and a healing story that will bring feelings to the surface and tear at your heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/16/22.

Currently $1.

*The Last Hunter *




  









Those that fail to learn from history are doomed to repeat it.

Two centuries after the Confederation staved off an invasion by the robotic Locusts, Captain Jack Romanoff faces mandatory retirement from an ever-shrinking Navy. Actions speak louder than words. The Confederation doesn’t think the Locusts are coming back.

But what if the politicians are wrong?

Snared in a scheme he doesn’t fully understand or trust, Jack gets his promotion, but it comes with a catch. With a crew of rejects, he must restore the most powerful warship humanity has ever built, after centuries of neglect and decay, before time runs out.

If he fails, humanity might not need to worry about history repeating itself ever again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Magic Bitter, Magic Sweet *




  








Maire is a baker with an extraordinary gift: she can infuse her treats with emotions and abilities, which are then passed on to those who eat them. She doesn’t know why she can do this and remembers nothing of who she is or where she came from.

When marauders raid her town, Maire is captured and sold to the eccentric Allemas, who enslaves her and demands that she produce sinister confections, including a witch’s gingerbread cottage, a living cookie boy, and size-altering cakes.

During her captivity, Maire is visited by Fyel, a ghostly being who is reluctant to reveal his connection to her. The more often they meet, the more her memories return, and she begins to piece together who and what she really is—as well as past mistakes that yield cosmic consequences.

From the author of The Paper Magician series comes a haunting and otherworldly tale of folly and consequence, forgiveness and redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Hideous Book of Hidden Horrors*




  








The horror is closer than you think. From Bram Stoker Award-winning editor Doug Murano and today's biggest names in dark fiction comes a new vision of terror. It's lurking under the surface. It's waiting around every corner. It's hiding under your bed. it's buried in the backyard. It's whispered, implied, unspoken. This is The Hideous Book of Hidden Horrors.

“A mesmerizing cornucopia of beguiling chills and thrills, editor Doug Murano’s The Hideous Book of Hidden Horrors showcases the finest talents in horror fiction writing at the top of their game—a truly unforgettable anthology.” ~ Eric LaRocca, author of Things Have Gotten Worse Since We Last Spoke

"This first volume in award-winning Horror editor Murano’s new independent imprint may claim to be hiding its terrors, but in reality, the horrors are on full, nightmarish display, and satisfied readers will eagerly seek out more titles by the authors included here." ~ Library Journal starred review
Foreword: Josh Ruben
The Pelt: Annie Neugebauer
Wish Wash: Sarah Read
When I Catch You: Hailey Piper
What’s Missing?: Zoje Stage
Still Life with Bones: Andy Davidson
The Things We Did, We Did, Were All for Real: John F.D. Taff
Mooncake: Lee Murray
Dungeon Punchinello: Josh Malerman
Below the Wildflower Hill: Sara Tantlinger
Don’t Open the Cellar Door: Jo Kaplan
Roses in the Attic: Cynthia Pelayo
Peripheral Vision: Richard Thomas
Haunted Inside: Gabino Iglesias
Counting Tunnels to Berry: Alan Baxter
Annie’s Heart is a Haunted House: Todd Keisling
They Are Still Out There, You Just Can’t See Them Anymore: Jonathan Lees


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Uprising : Operation Z Book 1 *




  








The dead have risen, and they’re hungry for human flesh. Who can survive the uprising?

Donald Bishop thought he could rebuild his life by returning to a childhood passion, baseball. The night started off so well, when he met a pretty divorcee and her son at the game. Now the three stand cornered by a horde of hungry zombies! Will they escape or join the undead?

Uprising is a firsthand account of the start of the zombie apocalypse and book one in the Operation Z series. If you like fast-paced action, zombie gore, and survival thrillers, then you’ll love G. D. Szepanski’s brand new apocalyptic adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Retribution: Operation Z Book 2*




  








Hope blooms, pointing to the end of the Zombie Apocalypse. Will revenge allow it to blossom or crush it under foot?

Michael Christopher thought the ugly wound on his arm meant certain death. People don’t wrestle with the dead and walk away unscathed. If he had a gun, he would use it to end his life. Nature planned a different course for him, because the bite healed and he never turned. Michael was immune and the key to ending the zombie apocalypse! But, now he sits surrounded by the walking dead and they’re seeking revenge for their failed attack. Will he escape death again or become a victim to retribution?

Retribution is book two in the Operation Z series and written as a firsthand account of the zombie apocalypse. If you like fast-paced action, zombie gore, and survival thrillers then you’ll love G. D. Szepanski’s second installment of this zombie apocalyptic adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How Not to Write: The Essential Misrules of Grammar *







These fifty humorous misrules of grammar will open the eyes of writers of all levels to fine style.

How Not to Write is a wickedly witty book about grammar, usage, and style. William Safire, the author of the New York Times Magazine column "On Language," homes in on the "essential misrules of grammar," those mistakes that call attention to the major rules and regulations of writing. He tells you the correct way to write and then tells you when it is all right to break the rules.

In this lighthearted guide, he chooses the most common and perplexing concerns of writers new and old. Each mini-chapter starts by stating a misrule like "Don't use Capital letters without good REASON." Safire then follows up with solid and entertaining advice on language, grammar, and life. He covers a vast territory from capitalization, split infinitives (it turns out you can split one if done meaningfully), run-on sentences, and semi-colons to contractions, the double negative, dangling participles, and even onomatopoeia.

Originally published under the title Fumblerules.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Never Look a Polar Bear in the Eye: A Family Field Trip to the Arctic's Edge in Search of Adventure, Truth, and Mini-Marshmallows *




  








In this humorous mix of travelogue and memoir, a writer temporarily moves his California family north to Canada’s Polar Bear Capital of the World.

Welcome to Churchill, Manitoba. Year-round human population: 943. Yet despite the isolation and the searing cold here at the arctic’s edge, visitors from around the globe flock to the town every fall, driven by a single purpose: to see polar bears in the wild.

Churchill is “The Polar Bear Capital of the World.” And for one unforgettable “bear season,” Zac Unger, his wife, and his three children moved from Oakland, California, to make it their temporary home. But they soon discovered that it’s really the polar bears who are at home in Churchill, roaming past the coffee shop on the main drag, peering into garbage cans, scratching their backs against fence posts and front doorways. Where kids in other towns receive admonitions about talking to strangers, Churchill schoolchildren get “Let’s All Be Bear Aware” booklets to bring home. (Lesson number 8: Never explore bad-smelling areas.)

Zac Unger takes readers on a spirited and often wildly funny journey to a place as unique as it is remote, a place where natives, tourists, scientists, conservationists, and the most ferocious predators on the planet converge. In the process he becomes embroiled in the controversy surrounding “polar bear science”—and finds out that some of what we’ve been led to believe about the bears’ imminent extinction may not be quite the case. But mostly what he learns is about human behavior in extreme situations . . . and also why you should never even think of looking a polar bear in the eye.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Farm: A Novel *




  








*NATIONAL BESTSELLER* • Life is a lucrative business, as long as you play by the rules.

Skimm Reads Pick • People Book of the Week • Belletrist Book Pick • “[Joanne] Ramos’s debut novel couldn’t be more relevant or timely.”—O: The Oprah Magazine

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY Time • Glamour • Real Simple • Good Housekeeping • Marie Claire • Town & Country

Nestled in New York’s Hudson Valley is a luxury retreat boasting every amenity: organic meals, personal fitness trainers, daily massages—and all of it for free. In fact, you’re paid big money to stay here—more than you’ve ever dreamed of. The catch? For nine months, you cannot leave the grounds, your movements are monitored, and you are cut off from your former life while you dedicate yourself to the task of producing the perfect baby. For someone else.

Jane, an immigrant from the Philippines, is in desperate search of a better future when she commits to being a “Host” at Golden Oaks—or the Farm, as residents call it. But now pregnant, fragile, consumed with worry for her family, Jane is determined to reconnect with her life outside. Yet she cannot leave the Farm or she will lose the life-changing fee she’ll receive on the delivery of her child.

Gripping, provocative, heartbreaking, The Farm pushes to the extremes our thinking on motherhood, money, and merit and raises crucial questions about the trade-offs women will make to fortify their futures and the futures of those they love.

NOMINATED FOR THE NAACP IMAGE AWARD • LONGLISTED FOR THE CENTER FOR FICTION FIRST NOVEL PRIZE


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hundred Secret Senses: A Novel*




  








The Hundred Secret Senses is an exultant novel about China and America, love and loyalty, the identities we invent and the true selves we discover along the way. Olivia Laguni is half-Chinese, but typically American in her uneasiness with her patchwork family. And no one in Olivia's family is more embarrassing to her than her half-sister, Kwan Li. For Kwan speaks mangled English, is cheerfully deaf to Olivia's sarcasm, and sees the dead with her "yin eyes."

Even as Olivia details the particulars of her decades-long grudge against her sister (who, among other things, is a source of infuriatingly good advice), Kwan Li is telling her own story, one that sweeps us into the splendor, squalor, and violence of Manchu China. And out of the friction between her narrators, Amy Tan creates a work that illuminates both the present and the past sweetly, sadly, hilariously, with searing and vivid prose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Vagina Bible: The Vulva and the Vagina: Separating the Myth from the Medicine *




  








*Instant New York Times, USA Today, and Publishers Weekly bestseller!
Boston Globe bestseller
#1 Canadian Bestseller*

OB/GYN, The New York Times columnist, host of the show Jensplaining, and internationally bestselling author Dr. Jen Gunter now delivers the definitive book on vaginal health, answering the questions you’ve always had but were afraid to ask—or couldn’t find the right answers to. She has been called Twitter’s resident gynecologist, the Internet’s OB/GYN, and one of the fiercest advocates for women’s health…and she’s here to give you the straight talk on the topics she knows best.

Does eating sugar cause yeast infections?

Does pubic hair have a function?

Should you have a vulvovaginal care regimen?

Will your vagina shrivel up if you go without sex?

What’s the truth about the HPV vaccine?

So many important questions, so much convincing, confusing, contradictory misinformation! In this age of click bait, pseudoscience, and celebrity-endorsed products, it’s easy to be overwhelmed—whether it’s websites, advice from well-meaning friends, uneducated partners, and even healthcare providers. So how do you separate facts from fiction? OB-GYN Jen Gunter, an expert on women’s health—and the internet’s most popular go-to doc—comes to the rescue with a book that debunks the myths and educates and empowers women. From reproductive health to the impact of antibiotics and probiotics, and the latest trends, including vaginal steaming, vaginal marijuana products, and jade eggs, Gunter takes us on a factual, fun-filled journey. Discover the truth about:

• The vaginal microbiome
• Genital hygiene, lubricants, and hormone myths and fallacies
• How diet impacts vaginal health
• Stem cells and the vagina
• Cosmetic vaginal surgery
• What changes to expect during pregnancy and after childbirth
• What changes to expect through menopause
• How medicine fails women by dismissing symptoms

Plus:

• Thongs vs. lace: the best underwear for vaginal health
• How to select a tampon
• The full glory of the clitoris and the myth of the G Spot

. . . And so much more. Whether you’re a twenty-six-year-old worried that her labia are “uncool” or a sixty-six-year-old dealing with painful sex, this comprehensive guide is sure to become a lifelong trusted resource.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Way Out: A Revolutionary, Scientifically Proven Approach to Healing Chronic Pain *




  








A groundbreaking mind-body protocol to heal chronic pain, backed by new research.

Chronic pain is an epidemic. Fifty million Americans struggle with back pain, headaches, or some other pain that resists all treatment. Desperate pain sufferers are told again and again that there is no cure for chronic pain.

Alan Gordon, a psychotherapist and the founder of the Pain Psychology Center in Los Angeles, was in grad school when he started experiencing chronic pain and it completely derailed his life. He saw multiple doctors and received many diagnoses, but none of the medical treatments helped. Frustrated with conventional pain management, he developed Pain Reprocessing Therapy (PRT), a mind-body protocol that eliminated his own chronic pain and has transformed the lives of thousands of his patients.

PRT is rooted in neuroscience, which has shown that while chronic pain feels like it's coming from the body, in most cases it's generated by misfiring pain circuits in the brain. PRT is a system of psychological techniques that rewires the brain to break out of the cycle of chronic pain.

The University of Colorado-Boulder recently conducted a large randomized controlled study on PRT, and the results are remarkable. By the end of the study, the majority of patients were pain-free or nearly pain-free. What's more, these dramatic changes held up over time.

The Way Out brings PRT to readers. It combines accessible science with a concrete, step-by-step plan to teach sufferers how to heal their own chronic pain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*In the Land of Invisible Women: A Female Doctor's Journey in the Saudi Kingdom *




  








A strikingly honest look into Islamic culture—in particular women and Islam—and what it takes for one woman to recreate herself in the land of invisible women.

Unexpectedly denied a visa to remain in the United States, Qanta Ahmed, a young British Muslim doctor, becomes an outcast in motion. On a whim, she accepts an exciting position in Saudi Arabia. This is not just a new job; this is a chance at adventure in an exotic land she thinks she understands, a place she hopes she will belong.

What she discovers is vastly different. The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia is a world apart, a land of unparalleled contrast. She finds rejection and scorn in the places she believed would most embrace her, but also humor, honesty, loyalty and love.

And for Qanta, more than anything, it is a land of opportunity.

Very few Islamic books for women give a firsthand account of what it's like to live in a place where Muslim women continue to be oppressed and treated as inferior to men. But if you want to learn more about the Islamic culture in an unflinchingly real way, this book is for you.

"In this stunningly written book, a Western trained Muslim doctor brings alive what it means for a woman to live in the Saudi Kingdom. I've rarely experienced so vividly the shunning and shaming, racism and anti—Semitism, but the surprise is how Dr. Ahmed also finds tenderness at the tattered edges of extremism, and a life—changing pilgrimage back to her Muslim faith." — Gail Sheehy


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Active Measures: The Secret History of Disinformation and Political Warfare *




  








This revelatory and dramatic history of disinformation traces the rise of secret organized deception operations from the interwar period to contemporary internet troll farms

We live in the age of disinformation—of organized deception. Spy agencies pour vast resources into hacking, leaking, and forging data, often with the goal of weakening the very foundation of liberal democracy: trust in facts. Thomas Rid, a renowned expert on technology and national security, was one of the first to sound the alarm. More than four months before the 2016 election, he warned that Russian military intelligence was “carefully planning and timing a high-stakes political campaign" to disrupt the democratic process. But as crafty as such so-called active measures have become, they are not new.

The story of modern disinformation begins with the post-Russian Revolution clash between communism and capitalism, which would come to define the Cold War. In Active Measures, Rid reveals startling intelligence and security secrets from materials written in more than ten languages across several nations, and from interviews with current and former operatives. He exposes the disturbing yet colorful history of professional, organized lying, revealing for the first time some of the century’s most significant operations—many of them nearly beyond belief. A White Russian ploy backfires and brings down a New York police commissioner; a KGB-engineered, anti-Semitic hate campaign creeps back across the Iron Curtain; the CIA backs a fake publishing empire, run by a former Wehrmacht U-boat commander, that produces Germany’s best jazz magazine. Rid tracks the rise of leaking, and shows how spies began to exploit emerging internet culture many years before WikiLeaks. Finally, he sheds new light on the 2016 election, especially the role of the infamous “troll farm” in St. Petersburg as well as a much more harmful attack that unfolded in the shadows.

Active Measures takes the reader on a guided tour deep into a vast hall of mirrors old and new, pointing to a future of engineered polarization, more active and less measured—but also offering the tools to cut through the deception.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*When America Stopped Being Great: A History of the Present *




  








'Nick Bryant is brilliant. He has a way of showing you what you've been missing from the whole story whilst never leaving you feeling stupid.' –Emily Maitlis

'Bryant is a genuine rarity, a Brit who understands America' – Washington Post

In When America Stopped Being Great, veteran reporter and BBC New York correspondent Nick Bryant reveals how America's decline paved the way for Donald Trump's rise, sowing division and leaving the country vulnerable to its greatest challenge of the modern era.

Deftly sifting through almost four decades of American history, from post-Cold War optimism, through the scandal-wracked nineties and into the new millennium, Bryant unpacks the mistakes of past administrations, from Ronald Reagan's 'celebrity presidency' to Barack Obama's failure to adequately address income and racial inequality. He explains how the historical clues, unseen by many (including the media) paved the way for an outsider to take power and a country to slide towards disaster. As Bryant writes, 'rather than being an aberration, Trump's presidency marked the culmination of so much of what had been going wrong in the United States for decades – economically, racially, politically, culturally, technologically and constitutionally.'

A personal elegy for an America lost, unafraid to criticise actors on both sides of the political divide, When America Stopped Being Great takes the long view, combining engaging storytelling with recent history to show how the country moved from the optimism of Reagan's 'Morning in America' to the darkness of Trump's 'American Carnage'. It concludes with some of the most dramatic events in recent memory, in an America torn apart by a bitterly polarised election, racial division, the national catastrophe of the coronavirus and the threat to US democracy evidenced by the storming of Capitol Hill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*My Father's Paradise: A Son's Search for His Family's Past *




  








National Book Critics Circle Award Winner for Autobiography: “A powerful story of the meaning of family and tradition inside a little-known culture” (San Francisco Chronicle).

In a remote corner of the world, forgotten for nearly three thousand years, lived an enclave of Kurdish Jews so isolated that they still spoke Aramaic, the language of Jesus. Mostly illiterate, they were self-made mystics, gifted storytellers, and humble peddlers who dwelt in harmony with their Muslim and Christian neighbors in the mountains of northern Iraq. To these descendants of the Lost Tribes of Israel, Yona Sabar was born.

Yona’s son, Ariel, grew up in Los Angeles, where Yona had become an esteemed professor, dedicating his career to preserving his people’s traditions. Ariel wanted nothing to do with his father’s strange immigrant heritage—until he had a son of his own.

Ariel Sabar brings to life the ancient town of Zakho, discovering his family’s place in the sweeping saga of Middle Eastern history. This powerful book is an improbable story of tolerance and hope set in what today is the very center of the world’s attention.

“Graceful and resonant . . . A personal undertaking for a son who admits he never understood his unassuming, penny-pinching immigrant father.” —The New York Times Book Review

“Sabar’s family history turns out to be more than the chronicle of one man’s efforts to retain something of his homeland in new surroundings. It’s also a moving story about the near-death of an ancient language and the tiny flicker of life that remains in it.” —The Washington Post Book World


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Seven Days in Augusta: Behind the Scenes At the Masters *




  








The Masters is unquestionably the crown jewel of golf's major tournaments, not only for the transcendent performances it has inspired over the years, but for the incomparable sights and sounds of Augusta National and its environs, each distinct element contributing to the storied, rarefied atmosphere which draws tens of thousands to Georgia each spring.

Seven Days in Augusta spans everything from the par-3 contest, to Amen Corner, to Butler Cabin. Mark Cannizzaro goes behind the scenes of the exclusive competition, covering wide-ranging topics including green jacket rituals, tales from The Crow's Nest atop the clubhouse, the extreme lengths some fans have gone to acquire tickets, and what goes on outside the gates during Masters week. Also featuring some of the most memorable and dramatic moments from the tournament's history, this is an essential, expansive look at golf's favorite event.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Danger on the Atlantic (A Jane Wunderly Mystery Book 3) *




  








For young American widow Jane Wunderly, there are worse fates than adventuring aboard a transatlantic liner with the only man who could change her mind about romance. Unfortunately, her first-class itinerary has an unexpected—and deadly—addition waiting just below deck . . .

Atlantic Ocean, 1926: Voyaging from Southampton to New York, self-reliant Jane is determined to prove herself a worthy investigator on the stately ship—even awkwardly going undercover as the fashionable wife of her magnetic partner, Mr. Redvers. Few details are known about the rumored German spy the duo have been tasked with identifying among fellow passengers, but new troubles unfold once wealthy newlywed Vanessa FitzSimmons announces the sudden disappearance of her husband at sea . . .

Miles Van de Meter, the man Vanessa rushed to marry in Monte Carlo, has allegedly vanished into thin air along with his luggage. Redvers guesses the shifty heiress may be weaving tall tales for fun between flutes of champagne, yet Jane isn’t convinced—not after the stunning murder of a trusted acquaintance sends them into uncharted waters. Facing two dangerous mysteries and a boat load of suspects, Jane must navigate a claustrophobic quest for answers before the culprits can slip from her grasp on land . . . or, worse, ensure she and Redvers never reach their destination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dark Waters (San Juan Islands Mystery Book 2) *




  








“There is pleasure in the pathless woods, there is rapture in the lonely shore, there is society where none intrudes, by the deep sea, and music in its roar; I love not Man the less, but Nature more.” —Lord Byron

After receiving an unexpected gift following her college graduation, aspiring journalist Adele Plank returns to the Pacific Northwest’s beautiful and isolated sea and shores landscape of the San Juan Islands, where she soon finds herself immersed in the shocking mystery of a young woman’s brutal murder.

The deathly discovery rocks the island community, stirring doubts about their new sheriff, and turning old friends into new rivals.

Adele must determine who she can trust, and who she cannot, even as a mysterious stranger provides her a critical clue.

DARK WATERS is the second thrilling installment of the San Juan Islands Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Border Field Blues: A Rolly Waters Mystery *




  








A potent dose of sex, drugs, and rock 'n' roll (ForeWord Magazine)

Vandals destroy a bird sanctuary in Border Field Park. Political organizations mobilize for confrontation. Can guitar-playing detective Rolly Waters save a young woman from sex traders or is he just part an out-of-control video game?

The second novel in the award-winning Rolly Waters mystery series

Murder, sex, politics, and classic rock guitar collide in this original and compelling mystery set in the backcountry along the San Diego-Tijuana border, when a violent encounter between a young border-crosser and an angry bandit creates a secret and shocking bond between the boy and the bandit’s dumbfounded daughter. But when recovering guitarist and reluctant private detective Rolly Waters arrives at Border Field Park early one morning, he’s only there to help his bird-watching friend Max find the vandals who’ve destroyed a sensitive bird nesting area.

Feeling less than optimistic about nabbing the perpetrators, Rolly begins his due diligence, crossing paths with a local border vigilante, a tormented vaquero, and an aging rock groupie. A menacing house call from a scalpel-wielding orderly in pursuit of a prostitute named for an eighties pop hit confounds his case further. And when police detective Bonnie Hammond hands him a coroner’s report, he knows it’s turned deadly.

As their separate cases dovetail into one, Rolly and Bonnie negotiate a prickly partnership, dragged into a dark world of human trafficking and sexual abuse as they uncover tantalizing connections to an old murder case. Bonnie presses ahead with her official investigation, while Rolly turns to his wisecracking network of bohemian friends, trying to connect the red-haired seductress on a banned album cover to a popular video game. As opposing political organizations mobilize for a confrontation in the shadow of the Tijuana’s Bullring-By-The-Sea, Rolly races to save a willful young Mexican girl, his only link to the crimes that will test his psyche, his allegiances, and one family’s unspeakable past. Amid band gigs, family issues and personal temptation, the guitar-slinging detective rocks on, putting his sleuthing skills, and life, to the test.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Body in the Lighthouse: A Faith Fairchild Mystery (Faith Fairchild Series Book 13) *




  








Something was very wrong on Sanpere this summer . . .

To escape the misery of a sweltering August in Aleford, Massachusetts, caterer and minister's wife Faith Fairchild and her family head for their cottage on Maine's peaceful Sanpere Island in Penobscot Bay. But things have changed since their last visit. An aggressive developer is moving forward on plans that will destroy the unique ambience of the island, infuriating residents. Tensions are running dangerously high, and soon murder rears its hideous head. Faith discovers a corpse while exploring the grounds of Sanpere's historic lighthouse. With fear running rampant and volatile emotions approaching the detonation point, the intrepid sleuth must track down a killer for the sake of a friend and the island she loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Risk of Infidelity Index (The Vincent Calvino Novels) *




  








An expat detective navigates through seamy, steamy Bangkok in this novel in the international bestselling and Shamus Award–winning series.

When PI Vincent Calvino’s surveillance of a drug piracy ring ends in definitive video evidence, it looks like the fortunes of the American expatriate and disbarred lawyer are about to turn. But when Calvino’s client dies of a heart attack, and he finds the body of a murdered massage girl downstairs, the Thai authorities get suspicious of the farang who was in the wrong place at the wrong time . . . twice.

To make matters worse, with the dead man unlikely to pay, Calvino is forced to take on a job he doesn’t want, trailing the spouses of three expat housewives who have been rattled by “The Risk of Infidelity Index,” a handbook that ranks Bangkok as the city where men are most likely to stray. Unfortunately for Calvino, jealous wives tend to be unhappy, regardless of the results, and drug pirates aren’t the type to play nice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Paying Back Jack (The Vincent Calvino Novels) *




  








“A gripping tale of human trafficking, mercenaries, [and] international conspiracies . . . set against the lovely and sordid backstreets of Bangkok.” —Barry Eisler

Paying Back Jack is a gritty crime thriller in the Shamus Award–winning series featuring Vincent Calvino, a disbarred American lawyer working as a PI in the dangerous and steamy Thailand capital.

Calvino has agreed to follow the “minor wife” of a Thai politician and report on her movements. His client is Rick Casey, a shady American whose life has been darkened by the unsolved murder of his idealistic son. But what seems to be a simple surveillance job pulls Calvino into a quest for revenge, as well as a perilous web of political allegiance. Calvino narrowly escapes an attempt on his life and then avoids being framed for a murder only through the calculated lever-pulling of his best friend, Thai police colonel, Pratt. But unknown to our man in Bangkok, in an anonymous apartment tower in the center of the city, a two-man sniper team awaits its shot, a shot that will change everything . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Robert B. Parker's Colorblind (A Jesse Stone Novel Book 17) *




  








Police chief Jesse Stone returns in the newest novel in Robert B. Parker's New York Times--bestselling series, and his newest case hits right at the heart of the Paradise police force.

Jesse Stone is back on the job after a stint in rehab, and the road to recovery is immediately made bumpy by a series of disturbing and apparently racially motivated crimes, beginning with the murder of an African American woman. Then, Jesse's own deputy Alisha--the first black woman hired by the Paradise police force--becomes the target of a sophisticated frame-up. As he and his team work tirelessly to unravel the truth, he has to wonder if this is just one part of an even grander plot, one with an end game more destructive than any of them can imagine.

At the same time, a mysterious young man named Cole Slayton rolls into town with a chip on his shoulder and a problem with authority--namely, Jesse. Yet, something about the angry twenty-something appeals to Jesse, and he takes Cole under his wing. But there's more to him than meets the eye, and his secrets might change Jesse's life forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sister Agatha: The World's Oldest Serial Killer *




  









‘Beautifully written. We loved it’ - Woman's Way, Book of the Week
‘Hilarious’ - Irish Tatler Man
‘Hilarious début’ - Irish Mail on Sunday
‘One of the year's best débuts’ - Jennifer Zamparelli, 2FM

Sister Agatha is 118 years of age, whose vim and vigour would put the most robust athletes to shame. However, during a routine check-up, her doctor claims that she has just a week to live—inconvenient, seeing as the beloved sister once made an improbable vow: to be the oldest person in the world. At last count, she was the fifth.

Never one to admit defeat, Sister Agatha concocts a bold Plan B. Using her final days, she intends on travelling the world to meet the only four people whose birthday cakes boast more candles than hers.

And then, one by one, she will kill them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Question of Murder: Compelling Cases from a Famed Forensic Pathologist *




  







No one has performed more autopsies in high-profile cases than Dr. Cyril Wecht. During the past four decades, he has dissected more than 16,000 bodies to determine how and why they died. He has testified in hundreds of trials and exhumed dozens of corpses. He's investigated the deaths of presidents and princes, coal miners and Hollywood stars. From the tragic homicides of Laci Peterson and Nicole Brown Simpson to the mysteries that surround the deaths of JonBenet Ramsey and Natalee Hollaway, CNN, MSNBC, FOX News, the New York Times, and others, call upon Dr. Wecht to provide his expert analysis.

The expertise of one of the leading forensic pathologists in the world and accomplished true-crime journalist Dawna Kaufmann come together to present five fascinating cases in this riveting page-turner filled with many details available nowhere else:· Who or what killed Anna Nicole Smith? Who or what killed her young son, Daniel Smith? Was his death associated with Anna Nicole's own demise just months later? Dr. Wecht - who was hired to do an independent autopsy on the body of Daniel Smith - considers whether someone attempted to get one or both of them out of the way. · Who killed twelve-year-old Stephanie Crowe, who was found stabbed to death in the hallway of her home? Dr. Wecht's acumen helped straighten out a baffling whodunit that had left local law enforcement going down the wrong path.· Should David Westerfield be on death row for the murder of his seven-year-old neighbor, Danielle van Dam? What were the mistakes and victories in that dramatic trial?· During the horrific aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, did medical professionals at a distinguished New Orleans hospital purposely inject elderly patients with heart-stopping medications? What does the evidence say?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The One: A Novel *




  








Now on Netflix!

The USA Today bestseller

A Wall Street Journal Best Science Fiction Book of 2018

“Just try to put this gripping thriller down once you pick it up.” —AARP

“A shock on every other page.” —Wall Street Journal

How far would you go to find The One?

A simple DNA test is all it takes. Just a quick mouth swab and soon you’ll be matched with your perfect partner—the one you’re genetically made for.

That’s the promise made by Match Your DNA. A decade ago, the company announced that they had found the gene that pairs each of us with our soul mate. Since then, millions of people around the world have been matched. But the discovery has its downsides: test results have led to the breakup of countless relationships and upended the traditional ideas of dating, romance and love.

Now five very different people have received the notification that they’ve been “Matched.” They’re each about to meet their one true love. But “happily ever after” isn’t guaranteed for everyone. Because even soul mates have secrets. And some are more shocking than others…

A word-of-mouth hit in the United Kingdom, The One is a fascinating novel that shows how even the simplest discoveries can have complicated consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Secrets We Share: A Gripping Novel of Suspense *




  








“Shari Lapena meets Ruth Ware. A compulsively readable domestic thriller.” —CHARLIE DONLEA, USA Today bestselling author of Twenty Years Later

A mesmerizing, twisty suspense novel perfect for fans of Mary Kubica and Riley Sager from an acclaimed author! Explore the deep bonds—and deadly secrets—between two very different sisters haunted by the crimes of their father murdered nearly twenty years earlier…

At first glance, Natalie Cavanaugh and Glenn Abbott hardly look like sisters. Even off-duty, Natalie dresses like a Boston cop, preferring practical clothes and unfussy, pinned-up hair. Her younger sister, Glenn, seems tailor-made for the spotlight, from her signature red mane to her camera-ready smile. Glenn has spent years cultivating her brand through her baking blog, and with the publication of her new book, that hard work seems about to pay off. But her fans have no idea about the nightmare in Glenn and Natalie’s past.

Twenty years ago, their father’s body was discovered in the woods behind their house. A trauma like that doesn’t fit with Glenn’s public image. Yet, maybe someone reading her blog does know something. There have been anonymous online messages, vague yet ominous, hinting that she’s being watched. And with unsettling coincidences hitting ever closer to home, both Glenn and Natalie soon have more pressing matters to worry about, especially when a dead body is found in an abandoned building . . .

Natalie is starting to wonder how much Glenn really knows about the people closest to her. But are there also secrets Natalie has yet to uncover about those she herself trusts? For two decades, she’s believed their father was murdered by their neighbor, with whom he was having an affair. But if those events are connected to what’s happening now, maybe there’s much more that Natalie doesn’t know. About their father. About their neighbors. About her friends. Maybe even about herself.

But there are no secrets between sisters . . . are there?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Temple Legacy: (The Temple - Book 1) *




  








· Achieved #1 best seller in Conspiracy Thrillers - Amazon.com

· Achieved #1 best seller in Historical Thrillers - Amazon.com

*An ancient treasure. A secret order. Today - a desperate race for survival. *
The unearthing of ancient Templar artefacts on a remote stretch of Scottish coastline raises exciting questions. What are the mystery objects? What is their origin? But for archaeologist Sam Cameron and his church minister companion Helen Johnson, the thrill of their discovery is only fleeting.

As news of the find spreads, it quickly attracts the interest of a secret organisation whose roots are as old as the mystery objects themselves. Only the organisation understands the artefacts’ true purpose and value; now it will stop at nothing to seize the find for itself.

The quest to solve the mystery swiftly descends into a desperate life and death struggle. A series of brutal murders trail the artefacts as the organisation’s servants close in. With each passing day, their merciless hunt intensifies.

Using every grain of their knowledge and experience, Sam and Helen strive to tease out the ancient Templar clues. Each success uncovers the smouldering embers of another long-lost secret. Each new revelation further fans the flames of a spreading rage of violence and death. Their only hope is to solve the complex mystery and drag medieval Europe’s greatest secret kicking and struggling into the light of day before they become the secret’s next victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Noah Wolf Series: Books 8-10 (Noah Wolf Boxed Set Book 3) *




  








BOOKS 8-10 IN THE USA TODAY BESTSELLING NOAH WOLF SERIES
Want to save some money? Purchase this box set and receive books 8-10 in the Noah Wolf Thriller series for 33% OFF full price!

Books Included:


Time to Hunt (Book 
Red Square (Book 9)
Highest Order (Book 10)
Working in deep cover, Noah and the team are fully aware of the danger that surrounds them as they prepare for the most comprehensive mass elimination in E&E's history, but things may not be exactly as they seem. At the same time, Noah must deal with Monique, the seemingly untouchable mole that has tentacles in every government agency, but it's while dealing with her threats that he realizes there's something amiss.

Who stands to benefit most if the Morgan Mafia is eliminated? Even more importantly, whose hands will he be playing into if the mission is carried out?

With his confidence shaken all the way to the top of E&E, Noah decides his only option is the one he always takes: to do what he thinks is right, and damn the consequences!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Ghost (Marc Dane Book 3) *




  








The Marc Dane series from James Swallow continues with the Dark Web cyber thriller, Ghost

A terrible threat from the depths of the dark net.

A devastating betrayal at the heart of a covert strike force.

A deadly pursuit across a digital battlefield.

A ruthless terrorist fueled by revenge.

As devastating attacks unfold across the globe, Marc Dane must call on all his skills and ingenuity to track down the mysterious figure behind it all - a faceless criminal known only as "Madrigal".

Before they plunge the world into war . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Exile (Marc Dane Book 7) *




  








Racing breathlessly from uncharted CIA prisons to the skyscrapers of Dubai, from stormbeaten oil rigs off the African coast to the ancient caverns beneath the city of Naples, Marc Dane returns in Exile, the explosive thriller from James Swallow, the internationally bestselling author of Nomad.

A vicious Serbian gang whose profits come from fake nuclear weapons.

A disgraced Russian general, with access to the real thing.

A vengeful Somali warlord, with a cause for which he'd let the world burn.

A jaded government agency, without the information to stop him.

Only one man sees what's coming. And even he might not be able to prevent it . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*About Time: A History of Civilization in Twelve Clocks *




  








One of Smithsonian Magazine's Ten Best History Books of 2021


A captivating, surprising history of timekeeping and how it has shaped our world.

For thousands of years, people of all cultures have made and used clocks, from the city sundials of ancient Rome to the medieval water clocks of imperial China, hourglasses fomenting revolution in the Middle Ages, the Stock Exchange clock of Amsterdam in 1611, Enlightenment observatories in India, and the high-precision clocks circling the Earth on a fleet of GPS satellites that have been launched since 1978. Clocks have helped us navigate the world and build empires, and have even taken us to the brink of destruction. Elites have used them to wield power, make money, govern citizens, and control lives—and sometimes the people have used them to fight back.

Through the stories of twelve clocks, About Time brings pivotal moments from the past vividly to life. Historian and lifelong clock enthusiast David Rooney takes us from the unveiling of al-Jazari’s castle clock in 1206, in present-day Turkey; to the Cape of Good Hope observatory at the southern tip of Africa, where nineteenth-century British government astronomers moved the gears of empire with a time ball and a gun; to the burial of a plutonium clock now sealed beneath a public park in Osaka, where it will keep time for 5,000 years.

Rooney shows, through these artifacts, how time has been imagined, politicized, and weaponized over the centuries—and how it might bring peace. Ultimately, he writes, the technical history of horology is only the start of the story. A history of clocks is a history of civilization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A People's History of the Civil War: Struggles for the Meaning of Freedom (New Press People's History) *







“Does for the Civil War period what Howard Zinn’s A People’s History of the United States did for the study of American history in general.” —Library Journal

Historian David Williams has written the first account of the American Civil War as viewed though the eyes of ordinary people—foot soldiers, slaves, women, prisoners of war, draft resisters, Native Americans, and others. Richly illustrated with little-known anecdotes and firsthand testimony, this path-breaking narrative moves beyond presidents and generals to tell a new and powerful story about America’s most destructive conflict.

A People’s History of the Civil War is a “readable social history” that “sheds fascinating light” on this crucial period. In so doing, it recovers the long-overlooked perspectives and forgotten voices of one of the defining chapters of American history (Publishers Weekly).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Marines In World War II - The Recapture Of Guam*




  








Set in the Marianas group of islands is the American possession of Guam, U.S. territory since 1898; it was the captured by the Japanese soon after the infamous attack on Pearl Harbor and served as a symbol of the Japanese expansion. The American Forces sailed into view of Guam in 1944 determined to recapture the island for strategic and political purposes, but knew that the Japanese defenders take a heavy toll of them from their prepared positions. The story of the capture of the island is an epic of courage, bloodshed, fierce resistance by the Japanese and the indomitable will to conquer of the U.S. Marines.

Contains 99 photos and 32 maps and charts.

“I have always had a feeling of deep satisfaction in having been the commander of one of the assault elements that returned the American flag to Guam. The island once more stands ready to fulfill its destiny as an American fortress in the Pacific.

The conquest of Guam was a decisive triumph of combined arms over a formidable Japanese defensive force which took full advantage of the island’s rugged terrain.

The heroic action of the veteran Marines who seized Orote Peninsula and Apra Harbor gave the Navy a much-needed advance base for further operations in the Pacific. Once marine and Army units captured northern Guam, engineers moved in and out from the jungle the airfields from which the Twentieth Air Force launched B-29 raids, bringing the full realization of war to the Japanese homeland.”-LEMUEL C. SHEPHERD, JR., GENERAL, U. S. MARINE CORPS, COMMANDANT OF THE MARINE CORPS


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $4.

*Marines In World War II - Saipan: The Beginning Of The End*




  








On the outcome of the Battle of Saipain hung the fate of the Pacific War, if the Japanese were to lost this island then the Home Islands would finally be in range of serious American bombing. As the fanatical resistance of the Japanese was raised to fever pitch by the exhortations of the high command, whilst the Marines who had learnt hard lessons on assault landings knew that the capture of Saipan could shorten the war immeasurably; so was set one of the bloodiest battles of the entire Pacific Campaign. The Japanese fought with insane courage, leading to massed banzai charges and civilian suicides; matches by the gritty determination of the experienced Marines to conquer.

Contains 103 photos and 24 maps and charts.

“SAIPAN was one of the key operations in the Pacific War; key because it unlocked vast potentialities to the United States in projecting its might against the Japanese homeland; key because it opened the door of distance which had meant security to the Empire. Invasion of Saipan provided the supreme challenge in which the enemy was forced to select one of two alternatives: conserve his naval resources for a later decision, leaving uncontested this penetration of his inner defense; or lash out in a vicious, showdown fight. The fact that he chose the latter course, and suffered a resounding defeat, is now history.

The conquest of Saipan was, among Pacific operations up to that time, the most clear-cut decisive triumph of combined arms of the United States over the Japanese. By June 1944, U. S. forces, long superior in quality of personnel and organization, were finally greatly superior in materiel with which to fight. Victory at Saipan made this apparent to all.”-C. B. CATES, GENERAL, U. S. MARINE CORPS., COMMANDANT OF THE MARINE CORPS.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Marines In World War II - The Battle For Tarawa *




  








The Story of the bloody brutal Battle of Tarawa, also known by its codename Operation Galvanic, was the first time that the Americans and principally the Marine Corps faced serious opposition to a seaborne landing.
Contains 30 photos and 12 maps and charts.

“Tarawa was the first in a series of amphibious operations which carried United States forces across the Central Pacific to the homeland of Japan. When the 2d Marine Division landed on Betio Island, Tarawa Atoll on 20 November 1943, twenty years of Marine Corps study and work, already tested at Guadalcanal and at Bougainville, was put to an acid test.

Tarawa was the first example in history of a sea-borne assault against a heavily defended coral atoll. Marine preparations for this operation were thorough; its plans were executed in a noteworthy manner. In the final analysis, however, success at Tarawa depended upon the discipline, courage, and fighting ability of the individual Marine. Seldom has anyone been called upon to fight a battle under more difficult circumstances.
In capturing Tarawa, the 2d Marine Division accomplished a difficult mission in an expeditious manner.

Seventy-six hours after the assault troops landed in the face of heavy resistance, the battle was over and an important base secured with the annihilation of its defending garrison.

Of even greater importance, however, was the fact that this successful operation underlined the soundness of our doctrines of amphibious assault. The lessons learned and confirmed at Tarawa paid great dividends in every subsequent operation from the Marshalls to the shores of Iwo Jima and Okinawa.-A.A. VANDEGRIFT, General, U.S. Marine Corps, Commandant of the Marine Corps”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/16/22.

Currently $3.

*Battle of Surigao Strait (Twentieth-Century Battles) *




  








“[Tully] paints Admiral Nishimura's high-speed run into history with an entirely fresh palette of detail.” —James D. Hornfischer, New York Times–bestselling author of Neptune’s Inferno

Surigao Strait in the Philippine Islands was the scene of a major battleship duel during the Battle of Leyte Gulf. Because the battle was fought at night and had few survivors on the Japanese side, the events of that naval engagement have been passed down in garbled accounts.

Anthony P. Tully pulls together all of the existing documentary material, including newly discovered accounts and a careful analysis of US Navy action reports, to create a new and more detailed description of the action. In several respects, Tully's narrative differs radically from the received versions and represents an important historical corrective. Also included in the book are a number of previously unpublished photographs and charts that bring a fresh perspective to the battle.

“By giving a fuller view of the Japanese side, Tully's work forces a substantial revision of the traditional picture of the battle. Battle of Surigao Strait is not only military history based on scrupulous use of a plethora of new source materials, but is a spanking good read. Highly recommended.” —War in History

“Tully has managed to trace the complicated flow of and reason for events on the nights of 24-25 October with a skill and aplomb that forces one to reconsider previously held views.” —Naval History


----------



## RoxanneDurr

MI 2 AZ said:


> You have to click on the title (or picture if I posted it) of the book in that post to get to Amazon to be able to purchase the book. This assumes you have an Amazon account and a Kindle, of course. As of the time of this post, that book is still on sale at $2, but prices can change by Amazon at any time and many of the ones I posted yesterday are no longer on sale at the prices I listed (which is the reason why I list the price I found it at so people can be aware if it should change). Please see the first post on page 1 for more details of what this thread is about.
> 
> For books that are currently Free, please *check out this link*. As always, always verify the prices before clicking Buy as they can change at any time.


Thanks! $2 - is a good deal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/17/22.

Currently $1.

*The Belt - Complete Series: Books 1-6 of the Highly Entertaining Hard Sci-Fi Space Adventure *




  








**Grab all six books of the thrilling BELT series, in this great value 1200+ page sci-fi box set!

Out in the asteroid belt, you’re never far from a rock and a hard place.

Commander Scott McNabb and the crew of the science vessel, Hermes, are three years into a five-year-long survey of the asteroid belt when they discover a derelict spaceship in orbit around a binary asteroid. The ship contains an experimental quantum device, lost while en route to a research colony on Europa.

However, once word of the crew’s discovery gets out, they soon realize that ownership of this technology could fundamentally change the balance of power within the colonized worlds, and they now find themselves at the very nexus of a system-wide conflict.

Their fight for survival plays out across the solar system, from the mining outposts of the asteroid belt to the moons of Jupiter and Saturn, and from the great Martian city of Jezero to an irradiated wasteland on Earth.

This is an epic tale of humanity’s battle for power and control in a time when artificial intelligence has almost out-paced our own ability to control it.

This box set contains all six BELT SERIES novels:

Entanglement
Entropy
Evolution
Enigma
Exodus
Emergence


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Freezer Burn: A Military Sci-fi Series (Waymaker Wars Book 2) *




  








An AI controlling the solar system can't be that bad, can it?

The Waymakers are gone. Sol Corps and the colonies have reached a fragile peace. But some in the Corps want to install a new AI to prevent another rebellion. Thus, Glitch, a supercomputer built from old Waymaker code, is born. There's just one problem: the AI is incomplete.

Humanity has seen its share of brutally oppressive regimes, but none have been by an artificial intelligence... until now.

Unleashing its vicious star snakes, Glitch takes control of the system, killing thousands on Day One. Everyone loses someone. Captain Jack Hale and his crew are no exception.

Outmatched by a corrupted AI, Jack Hale will need to change the rules if he's to win. The odds are against him. But it's never a good idea to underestimate Captain Jack Hale...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Forsaken Worlds: The Complete Series *




  








Ashton Chayton was born with a powerful gift, a unique inhuman telepathic ability. Orphaned and raised by the hyper-intelligent Red Wolves of Opan, he is pursued by merciless and powerful enemies.

Ashton only wants one thing: revenge against those that destroyed his family.

If you had unique powers, wouldn't you use them to get what you want?

--

This set contains both Wolf Dawn and Wolf Revenge, the two parts of the complete Forsaken Worlds space opera.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sword of Fire (Through the Ashes Book 1) *




  








Dragon riding, fae illusions, dark magic and a forbidden romance.

Bells, a poor fae who works on a farm outside the protections of the dragon city, never planned to go on a quest. But when trolls attack her family, she goes to the city for help. Instead, she finds herself teaming up with the one dragon she knows: Jaekob.

Years ago, dragons rose up to bring peace to the city and the surrounding area- and now Jaekob, a dragon heir, believes there's no reason for further involvement. But when the dark elves infect his city with a virus unlike anything he's ever seen, he knows they need a solution. Now.

The sword of peace.

The one thing that can help them both- or so the legends say. If a highborn dragon and a fae of the lowest class can overcome their prejudices and combine their magic, they might be able to gain the sword.

Of course, it might be nothing more than a myth.

They're about to find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Werewolf of Marines: Patria Lycanus*


Book 1 is currently *Free Here*.





  








Cpl Aiden Kaas is an unsanctioned werewolf, turned without the Lycan Council’s approval. While the Council ponders what to do with him, he is warned not to shift and to keep the very fact that werewolves exist a secret.

However, Aiden is a Marine assigned to a Marine Special Operations Team in eastern Afghanistan, and if there is a threat to his team, he will do anything, to include shifting to his werewolf form, to protect them.
With a faction of the Council wanting his extermination, his own government trying to discover just what he is and how it can use him, and a rogue werewolf warlord trying to protect his smuggling routes through the Hindu Kush, Aiden has to navigate a tricky minefield to both keep the secret and to merely stay alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Werewolf of Marines: Pax Lycanus*




  








Corporal Aiden Kaas is just like any other Marine—except for the minor matter that he is a werewolf, one unsanctioned by the Lycan Council. Factions of the Council want him exterminated as a threat to the Tribe, and the military has tracked him down and wants to use him as a super-warrior, something that the Council cannot accept.

When Colonel Jack Tarnition infects himself with Aiden’s blood to become a werewolf in his own right, things start spiraling out of control, and with his mentor Hozan’s assistance, Aiden has to navigate the threat to himself, his fiancé and new-found love Corporal Claire Record, and Army Major Keenan Ward. The four werewolves have only each other to face two powerful forces, forces with diametrically opposed viewpoints that will lead to an inevitable clash of wills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Best Buddies: a Supernatural Horror Novel (Haunted States) *




  








*Your son’s invisible friend is not imaginary.*
Kate’s little boy has a new buddy, one even he can’t see. Can’t hear. Can’t feel. Yet, it’s feeding him information about the world. And about the future.

He is using this thing, this undetectable entity, to advance at school. And to help Kate gamble.

Despite her addiction.

But, for every morsel of knowledge, his friend demands a favor in return. And those favors are growing increasingly cruel and depraved.

It is only a matter of time until people must die.

How can Kate defeat an entity that knows her plans before she thinks of them?

How does she rid her son of a buddy who helps him more than she can?

And what if her son doesn’t want to say goodbye?

Best Buddies is a phenomenal debut horror novel in the supernatural suspense tradition of Stephen King, Dean Koontz, and the late, great James Herbert.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bossypants (Enhanced Edition) *




  








Spirited and whip-smart, these laugh-out-loud autobiographical essays are "a masterpiece" from the Emmy Award-winning actress and comedy writer known for 30 Rock, Mean Girls, and SNL" (Sunday Telegraph).

Before Liz Lemon, before "Weekend Update," before "Sarah Palin," Tina Fey was just a young girl with a dream: a recurring stress dream that she was being chased through a local airport by her middle-school gym teacher. She also had a dream that one day she would be a comedian on TV.

She has seen both these dreams come true.

At last, Tina Fey's story can be told. From her youthful days as a vicious nerd to her tour of duty on Saturday Night Live; from her passionately halfhearted pursuit of physical beauty to her life as a mother eating things off the floor; from her one-sided college romance to her nearly fatal honeymoon -- from the beginning of this paragraph to this final sentence.

Tina Fey reveals all, and proves what we've always suspected: you're no one until someone calls you bossy.

Includes Special, Never-Before-Solicited Opinions on Breastfeeding, Princesses, Photoshop, the Electoral Process, and Italian Rum Cake!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Within Arm's Length: A Secret Service Agent's Definitive Inside Account of Protecting the President *




  








A rare inside look at the Secret Service from an agent who provided protection worldwide for President George H. W. Bush, President William Clinton, and President George W. Bush

Dan Emmett was just eight years old when President John F. Kennedy was assassinated. The events surrounding the President's death shaped the course of young Emmett's life as he set a goal of becoming a US Secret Service agent—one of a special group of people willing to trade their lives for that of the President, if necessary.

Within Arm's Length is a revealing and compelling inside look at the Secret Service and the elite Presidential Protective Division (PPD). With stories from some of the author's more high-profile assignments in his twenty-one years of service, where he provided arm's length protection worldwide for Presidents George Herbert Walker Bush, William Jefferson Clinton, and George W. Bush, both as a member of the PPD and the Counter Assault Team, Dan Emmett describes the professional, physical and emotional challenges faced by Secret Service agents. Included are never before discussed topics such as the complicated relationship between presidents, first ladies and their agents, the inner workings of Secret Service protective operations as well as the seldom-mentioned challenges of the complex Secret Service cultural issues faced by an agent's family. Within Arm's Length also shares firsthand details about conducting presidential advances, dealing with the media, driving the President in a bullet-proof limousine, running alongside him through the streets of Washington, and flying with him on Air Force One.

Within Arm's Length is the essential book on the United States Secret Service. This revealing and compelling inside look at the Presidential Protective Division, along with spellbinding stories from the author's career, gives the reader an unprecedented look in to the life and career of an agent in America's most elite law enforcement agency.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Greek Connection: The Life of Elias Demetracopoulos and the Untold Story of Watergate *




  








Spanning from WWII to the Cold War and beyond, this is the “magnificent . . . triumphant” biography of the investigative journalist, resistance fighter, and whistle blower who helped expose the Watergate scandal (Doris Kearns Goodwin, author of Leadership)

He was one of the most fascinating figures in 20th-century political history. Yet today, Elias Demetracopoulos is strangely overlooked—even though his life reads like an epic adventure story . . .

As a precocious twelve-year-old in occupied Athens, he engaged in heroic resistance efforts against the Nazis, for which he was imprisoned and tortured. After his life was miraculously spared, he became an investigative journalist, covering Greece’s tumultuous politics and America’s increasing influence in the region. A clever and scoop-hungry reporter, Elias soon gained access to powerful figures in both governments—and attracted many enemies. When the Greek military dictatorship took power in 1967, he narrowly escaped to Washington DC, where he would lead the fight to restore democracy in his homeland—while running afoul of the American government, too.

Now, after a decade of research and original reporting, James H. Barron uncovers the story of a man whose tireless pursuit of uncomfortable truths would put him at odds with not only his own government, but that of the Truman, Eisenhower, Kennedy, Johnson, Nixon, Ford, Carter and Reagan administrations, making him a target of CIA, FBI, and State Department surveillance and harassment—and Greek kidnapping and assassination plots American authorities may have purposefully overlooked.

A stunning feat of biographic storytelling, sweeping from World War II to the Cold War, Watergate and beyond, The Greek Connection is about a lifetime of standing up for democracy and a free press against powerful special interests. It has much to teach us about our own era’s abuses of power, dark money, journalist intimidation, and foreign interference in elections.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Signature of All Things: A Novel*




  








A glorious, sweeping novel of desire, ambition, and the thirst for knowledge, from the # 1 New York Times bestselling author of Eat Pray Love, Big Magic, and City of Girls

In The Signature of All Things, Elizabeth Gilbert returns to fiction, inserting her inimitable voice into an enthralling story of love, adventure and discovery. Spanning much of the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries, the novel follows the fortunes of the extraordinary Whittaker family as led by the enterprising Henry Whittaker—a poor-born Englishman who makes a great fortune in the South American quinine trade, eventually becoming the richest man in Philadelphia. Born in 1800, Henry’s brilliant daughter, Alma (who inherits both her father’s money and his mind), ultimately becomes a botanist of considerable gifts herself. As Alma’s research takes her deeper into the mysteries of evolution, she falls in love with a man named Ambrose Pike who makes incomparable paintings of orchids and who draws her in the exact opposite direction—into the realm of the spiritual, the divine, and the magical. Alma is a clear-minded scientist; Ambrose a utopian artist—but what unites this unlikely couple is a desperate need to understand the workings of this world and the mechanisms behind all life.

Exquisitely researched and told at a galloping pace, The Signature of All Things soars across the globe—from London to Peru to Philadelphia to Tahiti to Amsterdam, and beyond. Along the way, the story is peopled with unforgettable characters: missionaries, abolitionists, adventurers, astronomers, sea captains, geniuses, and the quite mad. But most memorable of all, it is the story of Alma Whittaker, who—born in the Age of Enlightenment, but living well into the Industrial Revolution—bears witness to that extraordinary moment in human history when all the old assumptions about science, religion, commerce, and class were exploding into dangerous new ideas. Written in the bold, questing spirit of that singular time, Gilbert’s wise, deep, and spellbinding tale is certain to capture the hearts and minds of readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mike Hammer: Kill Me, Darling: A Mike Hammer Novel *




  








Things turn personal when hard-boiled PI Mike Hammer discovers his ex-lover has high-tailed it to Miami—and landed in the arms of a notorious gangster

“Mike Hammer is undeniably an icon of our culture.”' —New York Times

The course of true love never did run smooth for PI Mike Hammer. His secretary and partner, Velda, has walked out on him without explanation, sending Hammer on a four-month bender.

But then an old cop turns up murdered—an old cop who once worked with Velda on the NYPD Vice Squad. What’s more, Mike’s pal Captain Pat Chambers has discovered that Velda is in Florida, the moll of gangster and drug runner Nolly Quinn.

Hammer hits the road and drives to Miami, where he enlists the help of a horse-faced newspaperman and a local police detective. But can they find Velda in time? And what is the connection between the murdered vice cop in Manhattan, and Mike’s ex turning gun moll in Florida?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Far Empty *




  








“[So] good I wish I’d written it. The poetic and bloody ground of west Texas has given birth to a powerful new voice in contemporary western crime fiction.”—Craig Johnson, New York Times bestselling author of the Walt Longmire series

In this gritty crime debut set in the stark Texas borderlands, an unearthed skeleton will throw a small town into violent turmoil.

Seventeen-year-old Caleb Ross is adrift in the wake of the sudden disappearance of his mother more than a year ago, and is struggling to find his way out of the small Texas border town of Murfee. Chris Cherry is a newly minted sheriff’s deputy, a high school football hero who has reluctantly returned to his hometown. When skeletal remains are discovered in the surrounding badlands, the two are inexorably drawn together as their efforts to uncover Murfee’s darkest secrets lead them to the same terrifying suspect: Caleb’s father and Chris’s boss, the charismatic and feared Sheriff Standford “Judge” Ross.

Dark, elegiac, and violent, The Far Empty is a modern Western, a story of loss and escape set along the sharp edge of the Texas border. Told by a longtime federal agent who knows the region, it’s a debut novel you won’t soon forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Sharpe's Assassin: Richard Sharpe and the Occupation of Paris, 1815 *




  








New York Times bestselling author Bernard Cornwell returns with his iconic hero, Richard Sharpe.

SHARPE IS BACK.

Outsider.

Hero.

Rogue.

And the one man you want on your side.

Sharpe's Assassin is the brand-new novel in the bestselling historical series that has sold more than twenty million copies worldwide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Metzger's Dog: A Novel *




  








The much-loved comic thriller by the author of the Edgar Award–winning The Butcher’s Boy is now, by popular demand, back in print, featuring a new Introduction by bestselling author Carl Hiaasen.

When Leroy “Chinese” Gordon breaks into a professor’s lab at the University of Los Angeles, he’s after some pharmaceutical cocaine, worth plenty of money. Instead, he finds the papers the professor has compiled for the CIA, which include a blueprint for throwing a large city into chaos. But how is the CIA to be persuaded to pay a suitable ransom, unless of course someone actually uses the plan to throw a large city into chaos—Los Angeles, for instance? Assigned to cope with the crisis and restore the peace, veteran agent Ben Porterfield steps onto the scene to remind us that the CIA’s middle name is, after all, Intelligence. Enlivening the mix are Gordon’s beautiful girlfriend, Margaret, his temperamental cat, Dr. Henry Metzger, and Metzger’s friend, an enormous half-wild dog with huge teeth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*One Fine Mess *




  








It's time to show some ovaries. All Jules Nichols wants is to off her abusive hubby. But once he's dead, mobsters and drug dealers are popping out of the woodwork, the staties are suspicious, and her wacko sister won't go away. There's also that darn head in a box.

Who could've known it'd be so hard to commit one little murder?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Fire Ship (Richard Mariner Series Book 2) *




  








'Equals the best of James Clavell.' Daily Telegraph


Richard Mariner - Book 2


Richard Mariner and his wife, Robin, are in the Indian Ocean on the trial voyage of a high-tech sailing boat designed, built, and owned by two Vietnam veterans, ‘Doc’ Weary and Sam Hood, when they encounter a burning freighter.


She has been strafed by gunfire, the crew has abandoned her—and her cargo had been armaments.


In the Persian Gulf, Prometheus II, the giant flagship of the Heritage Mariner tanker fleet, and its crew, are seized by terrorists. But the holders of the hostages make no demands.


Sir William Heritage, Robin's father, and Richard's friend and partner, cannot contact his daughter and son-in-law, and is unable to obtain any information about who has hijacked his ship, or why.


He flies to Bahrain to investigate—and is immediately kidnapped himself.


The three incidents are linked to one mysterious terrorist group - a group controlled by a madman.


From the northern waters of the Indian Ocean to the sinister explosives dumping zones in the Gulf of Oman, and from the beautiful shimmering waters of the Gulf to the fierce heat of Hormuz, this power-packed sea thriller speeds to a high-octane climax.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Leper Ship (Richard Mariner Series Book 3) *




  








Richard Mariner - Book 3


'A master of seagoing adventure.' Clive Cussler


While removing toxic waste from a dead zone in the Palestinian desert, the captain of the Napoli is killed by local villagers whose land and families have been destroyed.


Fully laden, the Napoli limps off to Cyprus, but desperately needs a new master—and Heritage Mariner of London are requested to provide one.


Recalled from his honeymoon, John Higgins is the only captain available.


But this ship has trouble written all over her.


She’s an ageing rust-bucket with a multi-racial crew, and the containers on board are filled with chemical and nuclear poison.


Still, Higgins’ orders are simple enough: take her home to Naples.


But, when they arrive, they find this is only the first of many ports to refuse the leper ship entry.


With an increasingly mutinous crew, and acidic waste eating away at her insides, there seems nowhere left to turn...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bomb Ship (Richard Mariner Series Book 4) *




  








Richard Mariner of the Heritage Mariner shipping company has commissioned two identical ships designed to transport nuclear waste safely across the Atlantic.

Within months of surviving a terrorist attack at their launch, the sister ships are in service, but suspiciously bad luck and foul weather trap the Atropos behind a huge ice barrier.

Crippled and helpless, she is in imminent danger of being crushed.

Clotho, the only ship close enough to help, plunges into the stormy Labrador Sea, her crew totally unaware that the bomb has done more damage than anyone suspects.

And that was but the opening move in a campaign of violence by a death-defying group of environmental terrorists who are already aboard, disguised as members of the crew and secretly stowed away.

One lethal device has already been planted and more have been smuggled deep into the bowels of the great ship ...

It is up to Richard and Robin Mariner to save themselves, their crew and their company.

But in deep waters, no one is safe ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Iceberg (Richard Mariner Series Book 5) *




  








1986, Chernobyl.

General Valerii Gogol has been forced into a desperate gamble to avoid total nuclear meltdown — a gamble with appalling consequences.

Within weeks his terrible secret is shipped north to be discarded in the forbidding wastes of the Arctic Ocean. Frozen, far away from civilization, it is forgotten — for a time.

Years later, Richard Mariner of the Heritage Mariner Shipping Company is commissioned by the United Nations to tow a huge iceberg from the Arctic Circle to a drought-stricken state on the west coast of Africa.

As that same country simmer on the brink of civil war, Mariner struggles to deliver the life-saving colossus — unaware of the contamination at its heart.

Others, however, are not so ignorant.

As the iceberg nears the African coast, friends become enemies and formerly unified crews turn into deadly adversaries.

Within the confines of the ship, tensions rise and the race against time begins as General Gogol himself, now sick and dying, is ordered to halt its progress at all costs.

No matter who gets hurt — or killed.

‘The Iceberg’ is a compelling thriller set against the backdrop of the Chernobyl disaster and the raging civil wars of the African continent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Pirate Ship (Richard Mariner Series Book 6) *




  








1997. A stormy dawn in the South China Sea.

Cargo vessel, Sulu Queen, drifts aimlessly.

She is only days out of Singapore, but a boarding party finds her full of corpses — shot, stabbed, bludgeoned to death — with only one wild-eyed survivor...

Injured in the confusion, and now suffering from total amnesia, he is identified as Captain Richard Mariner of the Heritage Mariner shipping company which owns the vessel.

He is immediately charged with the mass murder of thirty-nine fellow crew members.

It falls to Mariner’s wife and business partner, Robin, to untangle this nightmarish web of brutality.

In order to decipher the fateful voyage of the Sulu Queen before Hong Kong reverts to Chinese rule, Robin is forced to join the sister ship, Seram Queen.

Little does she know that the horrific tragedy is likely to be repeated, and that she’s now in a chilling race against time to save her husband’s life — and her own.

The Pirate Ship is a fast paced naval thriller from the Richard Mariner series, which will keep you guessing until the very end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Meltdown (Richard Mariner Series Book 7) *




  








A mission to complete. A war to avert. A nation to save ...

It is spring in west Africa.

Richard Mariner of the Heritage-Mariner Shipping Company has delivered the great iceberg, codenamed Manhattan, to the drought-stricken country of Mau.

Now, with his associates in the United Nations, he stands ready to release the life-giving water it represents to the parched heartlands.

But disaster is always close at hand and the political situation threatens to ruin everything when a military coup sparks a bloody tribal war.

The diplomatic situation also becomes critical as war hungry neighbours, illicitly armed with the most advanced weapons, are tempted into the fray.

There are those who suspect that the gigantic ice-island has been contaminated with the top-secret results of a desperate gamble to avert total meltdown at Chernobyl.

Suspicion soon turns apparent friends into secret enemies who cannot let Mariner succeed, no matter what terrible price his failure might cost…

As the torrid heat of a tropical summer begins to build, Richard Mariner must carry out an epic experiment; one which will prevent Manhattan from melting, and thereby avert a massive social, moral and financial disaster.

But he only has sixty-six days in which to do it and time is quickly running out…

Meltdown is a thrilling adventure novel set on the perilous high seas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tiger Island (Richard Mariner Series Book 8 ) *




  








The ends of the earth. The depths of despair. The height of passion…

Tiger Island, lying at the heart of a ships’ graveyard, is completely isolated.

But when tsunami waves cover up the deadly reefs around it, only a handful of brave ships reach the island.

Sindbad and Drake have been, and now it’s Richard Mariner’s turn.

Accompanied by a beautiful young nurse, two ships’ worth of smugglers and their lethal contraband, he must fight until to the bitter end if they have any hope of survival.

But it is Robin, his wife and business partner, who must fight to save him, hardly believing he’s still alive.

Her hope hinges on a rumour she might never believe and one man.

A man whose charms she is beginning to find irresistible…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hell Gate (Richard Mariner Series Book 9) *




  








'Equals the best of James Clavell.' Daily Telegraph


Straight into a trap…

Eamonn O’Hanlon, a local to the Ballymore area of Ireland, is trying to charm a young American-Irish lady named Mary-Ann.

However, just as things seem to be going Eamonn’s way, a bullet pierces him and continues on to pass through the chest of Mary-Ann.

At the same time, Robert Mariner, the owner of a fleet of super-cat boats, is preparing for the wedding of his father-in-law, however their plans to sail across the channel on one of his boats for the ceremony are cut short by the news of murders in Ireland.

As it turns out, a piece of climbing equipment, left by the murderers, is that which is used specifically by the SPETZNAZ, the Russian special forces.

An investigator remembers that his friend, Richard Mariner, has come into contact with this equipment. But who are these people?

While the investigation is on-going, a brand new and very modern ship, the New England, pulls into Boston harbour in preparation for its maiden voyage.

While soaring across the ocean, they are contacted by a vessel, the Calcutta that has caught fire and is sinking rapidly with people still aboard.

As the closest ship nearby, the New England heads in their direction, only to realise upon rescuing those on the boat that it was all a trick.

With the ships now loaded with stolen weapons and explosives, what can be done to stop these terrorists and save the lives of those caught in the middle of an international political nightmare?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*End of Days: A Pike Logan Novel (A Pike Logan Thriller Book 16) *




  








Pike Logan must stop a deranged killer hell-bent on igniting an international conflagration in this explosive, action-packed thriller from New York Times bestselling author and former special forces officer, Brad Taylor.

When a paragliding trip over the picturesque mountains of Switzerland results in the brutal murder of the former head of Israeli intelligence, Mossad brings in terrorist hunters Aaron and Shoshana to investigate. But they'll need help to find out who was behind the attack and what they’re planning next. Luckily, Aaron and Shoshana know exactly who to call.

Taskforce operators Pike Logan and Jennifer Cahill have been trapped in Charleston, South Carolina during COVID-19, so when Aaron and Shoshana show up on their doorstep with Israeli passports and a new mission, they jump at the chance to assist their friends. Some suspect that Keta’ib Hezbollah, an Iranian-funded militia group operating in Iraq, might be responsible for the “accidental” deaths of key members of the American and Israeli governments. But something isn’t adding up, and Pike, Jennifer, and the two Mossad operators are determined to find the real assassins before more people are cut down.

As they stumble upon the trail of a serial killer loose on the streets of Rome connected to the deaths and follow evidence leading to the exalted Knights of Malta, they must wade deep into the contentious religious and political fractures of Israel and the greater Middle East. It’s a dangerous world where fanatics and legitimate organizations exist side by side, and it’s up to the Taskforce to determine who is really pulling the strings. What they find could have disastrous consequences not only for them, but for the entire world…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Fighting Cheyennes *




  








*The Cheyenne were one of the most important Native American tribes of the Great Plains.*


Through they course of the nineteenth century they became involved in some of the bloodiest conflicts to occur in the heart of the American continent.

They were swift in the adoption of horse culture and quickly became skilled and powerful mounted warriors.

Men would gain rank within their society by performing and accumulating various acts of bravery in battle, known as coups.

George Bird Grinnell charts the development of the Cheyenne people through the course of the nineteenth century and how they were forced to become increasingly militaristic, both with other tribes and the ever-encroaching United States government, in order to protect themselves and their culture.

Although Grinnell states that “This book deals with the wars of the Cheyennes”, he spends a great deal of time explaining their culture more deeply to provide a more complete picture of this fascinating tribe.

Rather than simply relying on the words of various United States troops who had fought the Cheyennes at various encounters such as Washita River and Little Bighorn, Grinnell interviews many aging Native Americans to allow them to tell their own stories in their own ways.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fights on the Little Horn: 50 Years of Research into Custer's Last Stand *




  








Winner of the John Carroll Award and the G. Joseph Sills Jr. Book Award. A deeply researched work on the infamous 1876 battle, filled with new discoveries.

This remarkable book synthesizes a lifetime of in-depth research into one of America’s most storied disasters, the defeat of Custer’s 7th Cavalry at the hands of the Sioux and Cheyenne, as well as the complete annihilation of that part of the cavalry led by Custer himself.

The author, Gordon Harper, spent countless hours on the battlefield itself, as well as researching every iota of evidence of the fight from both sides, white and Indian. He was thus able to recreate every step of the battle as authoritatively as anyone could, dispelling myths and falsehoods along the way. When he passed away in 2009, he left nearly two million words of original research and writing, and in this book, his work has been condensed for the general public to observe his key findings and the crux of his narrative on the exact course of the battle.

One of his first observations is that the fight took place along the Little Horn River—its junction with the Big Horn was several miles away—so the term for the battle, “Little Big Horn” has always been a misnomer. He precisely traces the mysterious activities of Benteen’s battalion on that fateful day, and why it couldn’t come to Custer’s reinforcement. He describes Reno’s desperate fight in unprecedented depth, as well as how that unnerved officer benefited from the unexpected heroism of many of his men.

Indian accounts, ever-present throughout this book, come to the fore especially during Custer’s part of the fight, because no white soldier survived it. However, analysis of the forensic evidence—like tracking cartridges and bullets discovered on the battlefield, plus the locations of bodies—assist in drawing an accurate scenario of how the final scene unfolded. It may indeed be clearer now than it was to the doomed 7th Cavalrymen at the time, who, through the dust and smoke and Indians seeming to rise by hundreds from the ground, only gradually realized the extent of the disaster.

Of additional interest is the narrative of the battlefield after the fight, when successive burial teams had to be dispatched for the gruesome task because prior ones invariably did a poor job. Though the author is no longer with us, his daughter Tori Harper, along with historians Gordon Richard and Monte Akers, have done yeoman’s work in preserving his valuable research for the public.

“Having read and studied several previous books on the Custer Battle, I was hoping that something new would emerge and I was not disappointed . . . certainly a book that one cannot put down.” —Norman Franks, author of Ton-Up Lancs and Under the Guns of the Red Baron


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $4.

*Marines In World War II - The Seizure Of Tinian *




  








During the Second World War the American forces in the Pacific engaged in the greatest series of amphibious assaults ever known against tenacious Japanese foe. Many of the assaults turned into brutal bloody encounters, marred often by a lack of experience in these difficult operations against extensive prepared positions; Tinian proved to be the most successful of all of the seaborne operations of the Pacific War.

Contains 66 photos and 13 maps and charts.

“TINIAN is a small island. In 1944 it was held by only 9,000 Japanese. Yet it was so well defended by nature against an amphibious operation that it might have proved a formidable and costly barrier to the final conquest of the Marianas. It had only one beach area suitable-by previous standards-for a major amphibious landing and that beach was heavily mined and skillfully defended.

“The enemy, although long alerted to our intentions to attack Tinian, was tactically surprised when we avoided his prepared defenses and landed on two small beaches totalling in width only about 220 yards. Before he could recover from the shock, he was out-numbered and out-equipped on his own island. His subsequent effort to throw us into the water resulted in complete failure. We then pushed the length of the island in nine days, while suffering casualties light in comparison with those of most other island conquests.
“As a participant in the operation, I naturally take pride in this achievement, as well as in Admiral Raymond A. Spruance’s evaluation: "In my opinion, the Tinian operation was probably the most brilliantly conceived and executed amphibious operation in World War II."”-C. B. CATES, GENERAL, U. S. MARINE CORPS, COMMANDANT OF THE MARINE CORPS


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Marines In World War II - The Guadalcanal Campaign *




  








Contains 88 photos illustrations and maps.

“We struck at Guadalcanal to halt the advance of the Japanese. We did not know how strong he was, nor did we know his plans. We knew only that he was moving down the island chain and that he had to be stopped.
We were as well trained and as well armed as time and our peacetime experience allowed us to be. We needed combat to tell us how effective our training, our doctrines, and our weapons had been.

We tested them against the enemy, and we found that they worked. From that moment in 1942, the tide turned, and the Japanese never again advanced.-A.A. Vandergrift, General U.S. Marine Corps”
Major John L. Zimmerman, USMCR


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/17/22.

Currently $3.

*Last Nazis: SS Werewolf Guerrilla Resistance in Europe 1944-1947 (Revealing History) *




  






Founded by Heinrich Himmler in 1944 when it became clear Germany would be invaded, the Werewolf guerrilla movement was given the task of slowing down the Allied advance to allow time for the success of negotiations, or "wonder weapons." Staying behind in territory occupied by the Allies, its mission was to carry out acts of sabotage, arson, and assassination, both of enemy troops and of "defeatist" Germans. Perry Biddiscombe details Werewolf operations against the British, Russians, and fellow Germans, on the Eastern and Western Fronts and in the post-war chaos of Berlin. Giving the lie to the established story of a cowed German population meekly submitting to defeat, this is a fascinating insight into what has been described as "the death scream of the Nazi regime."


----------



## CS

Currently $3

*A Horrible Experience of Unbearable Length: More Movies That Suck*

*


  




*

Roger Ebert's _I Hated, Hated, Hated This Movie_ and _Your Movie Sucks_, which gathered some of his most scathing reviews, were best-sellers. This new collection continues the tradition, reviewing not only movies that were at the bottom of the barrel, but also movies that he found underneath the barrel.

_A Horrible Experience of Unbearable Length_ collects more than 200 of his reviews since 2006 in which he gave movies two stars or fewer. Known for his fair-minded and well-written film reviews, Roger is at his razor-sharp humorous best when skewering bad movies. Consider this opener for the one-star _Your Highness_:

"_Your Highness_ is a juvenile excrescence that feels like the work of 11-year-old boys in love with dungeons, dragons, warrior women, pot, boobs, and four-letter words. That this is the work of David Gordon Green beggars the imagination. One of its heroes wears the penis of a minotaur on a string around his neck. I hate it when that happens."

And finally, the inspiration for the title of this book, the one-star _Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen_:

_Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen _is a horrible experience of unbearable length, briefly punctuated by three or four amusing moments. One of these involves a doglike robot humping the leg of the heroine. If you want to save yourself the ticket price go, go into the kitchen, cue up a male choir singing the music of hell, and get a kid to start banging pots and pans together. Then close your eyes and use your imagination."

Movie buffs and humor lovers alike will relish this treasury of movies so bad that you may just want to see them for a good laugh!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/18/22.

Currently $1.

*The Complete Sci-Fi Collection: Seven dystopian & sci-fi novels by Paul Teague, including the Secret Bunker Trilogy, The Grid Trilogy and Phase 6



  




*

Exclusive Paul Teague Sci-Fi 7-Pack Omnibus

7x full-length post-apocalyptic/dystopian thrillers from author Paul Teague, including the Secret Bunker Trilogy, the Grid Trilogy, and the book that bridges both sci-fi worlds, Phase 6.

The Secret Bunker Trilogy 1: Darkness Falls A secret bunker. A deep darkness. Can Dan put the pieces together before the whole world is lost?

The Secret Bunker Trilogy 2: The Four Quadrants A sleeping planet. A sinister enemy. A hate that could destroy everything …

The Secret Bunker Trilogy 3: Regeneration A ravaged planet. A formidable enemy. And now something deadly is lurking in space …

Phase 6 A deadly plague. A decaying city. A sinister force ready to step into the void ...

[This book bridges the worlds of The Secret Bunker Trilogy and The Grid Trilogy]

The Grid Trilogy 1: Fall of Justice A fortress city. A terrifying prison. A survivor determined to beat the odds ...

The Grid Trilogy 2: Quest For Vengeance Two friends trapped in The Grid ... A President who was there when the plague began ... A man who will stop at nothing to see his wife and children once again ...

The Grid Trilogy 3: Catharsis A deadly deal struck in secret ... The betrayal which sentenced millions to certain death ... The ticking clock which could wipe out humanity ... Only one man can end it all ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deep Core: A Coruscant Novel (The Coruscant Series Book 1) *




  






“An original and expertly plotted hard-sci-fi romp." Publishers Weekly BookLife. "Intriguing ... engaging ... mysterious ... fascinating ... has twists upon twists." Readers Favorite

Deep Core is a 'masterfully crafted sci-fi suspense thriller', set in the far future world of Coruscant.

AJ is a maintenance tech at Sol Vista care facility. He likes the quiet life. Visiting with his ma. A burger at Fatty's. Surfing the Shifting Sea. Staying in flow. But his flow gets sorely disrupted when a new resident moves into Sol Vista and AJ soon finds himself on the run from an interplanetary assassin, trying to track down a hacker otherwise known as Destroyer of Worlds, all so he can save the life of his new girlfriend, who turns out NOT to be the laid back, Territorian skater girl he thought she was. Sometimes the flow is hard to find, even for a cyber.

All books in the Coruscant series are stand-alone stories, set in the Coruscant universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Core Drift: A Coruscant Novel (The Coruscant Series Book 2) *




  








"This cyber sci-fi thriller has a unique protagonist, vibrant world building, and thrilling twists." Publishers Weekly BookLife, Editor's Choice

"A hypnotic science fiction novel with strong characters and dark themes ... Core Drift is a slow burn of a story that builds its plot one mind-blowing brick at a time." Readers Favorite, 5 STARS.

For fans of Altered Carbon, Blade Runner, Queen of Angels or Leviathan Wakes, Core Drift is a sci-fi noir suspense thriller that features murder and revolution on a world watched over by an enigmatic AI, The Core. Fan Zhaofeng is a hybrid human-cybernetic citizen in the People's Republic of Coruscant colony. Five years ago, he was little more than a slave. Now he's a citizen. Three years ago, he was a soldier. Now he's a healer. Two years ago, he was a killer. Now he's a fully reformed member of society. Unfortunately, his past won't stay behind him, and his only ally may be the woman who is trying to put him away.

Each book in the Coruscant series is a stand alone story, set in the Coruscant universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Starships in the Night (The Nexus Earth Multiverse Box Set Book 1)*




  








*Three Parallel Universes, Three Bestselling Authors. One Nexus: EARTH.*
2000 pages of Epic Sci-Fi Action!

There are places in the galaxy, called Nexus points, that attract the forces of darkness in every reality within the multiverse, like moths to a flame.

Earth is such a Nexus.

Top gun pilot Chase Athanatos leads a surviving fleet to Earth in search of a new home, after his world is obliterated.

Fighter pilot Jim Harrison fights to protect Earth in the midst of a raging intergalactic conflict.

Archaeologist Kaden Jaxx makes the Earth-shaking discovery that humanity isn't alone

Three heroes on three separate journeys, each trying to save their Earth.

Unbeknownst to our heroes, evil has already succeeded in destroying the planet in most of the parallel universes. And now, only a handful of Earths remain.

If every Earth falls throughout the multiverse, the planet will be erased from existence in all of space and time.

Forever.

Chase, Jim, and Kaden may not know each other’s existence, and even though their paths may never cross, they share a common goal: save their respective Earths, no matter the cost!

Starships in the Night contains the following books:

Universe in Flames: Books 1 & 2: Earth – Last Sanctuary & Fury to the Stars
The Crimson Deathbringer Books 1 & 2: The Crimson Deathbringer & The Golden Viper
Ascendant Saga Books 1 & 2: Project Atlantis & Destination Atlantis


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Alison Brownstone Omnibus #1 (Books 1-: Her Father's Daughter, On Her Own, My Name is Alison, The Family Business, The Brownstone Effect, The Dark Princess, The Queen's Daughter, The Drow Hunter*




  






*Drow Princess for Hire.*
Grab this exclusive boxed set containing the first 8 books in the best-selling Alison Brownstone series today!

*Her Father's Daughter:*
Skills include wielding dual magics, stabbing bad guys with the pointy end, and protecting the good people of Seattle from dark wizards.

Also wraps a mean sashimi roll.

The name Brownstone evokes a certain reaction no matter who hears it. And for Alison Brownstone that’s both a blessing and a curse.

But it’s time for her to step out of her dad’s shadow and make a new name for herself.

*On Her Own:*
What’s the harm in taking a break from protecting the city for one date? Alison is about to find out…

Bounty hunter license in hand and attitude in place, Alison is ready to house-train the city’s malevolent magicals.

But even a Brownstone needs a little downtime!

Courting can be tricky when you’re busy taking out the neighborhood trash and facing off assassination attempts by power-armored goons.

*My Name is Alison:*
What’s stronger than magic itself? A Brownstone with a mission.

Brownstone Security continues cleansing Seattle’s magical mobster underbelly while Alison draws strength from her trusted circle as she fights off the virus draining her powers.

She uncovers the smuggling of magical pets and the harmful side effects of testing savage spells on humans and still has time to chase down her enemies.

It’s dirty, dangerous work and leaves her friends the targets of vicious attacks.

*The Family Business:*
The Bitch is back.

Alison’s powers are restored, and her magic is sizzling

Dark Wizards gather in Seattle for a meeting. Alison isn't about to let them set up business in her town.

Her friends have her back, even if one of them may be a traitor.

*The Brownstone Effect:*

When you want an Angel, call God. When you want someone to kick ass… Call a Brownstone.

Alison and her team are looking to expand Brownstone Security. Good timing, too, as it sounds like something is brewing.

An unexpected phone call sends Alison to D.C. where she meets up with an old friend.

Danger follows this Brownstone, but it isn’t prepared for her counter.

*The Dark Princess:*

When a Power Broker is threatened, she knows who to call… a Brownstone.

Alison and her team have to travel across the world to protect Abigail Wilson, CEO of Aeternum, as she negotiates for mining rights of a mysterious crystal.

The simple escort mission turns deadly. They aren’t the only ones interested in the crystal’s power.

*The Queen's Daughter:*
Alison has the leader’s name and is ready to kick ass. Time to take the fight to the Seventh Order dark wizards.

Tracking dark wizards is hard but no one is good enough to evade the bounty hunter for long.

Unless a friend goes missing first.

Shay asks Brownstone Security for help finding Lily and Alison can’t refuse. The dark wizards can wait. The team is off to Japan in search of the magical she thinks of as a sister.

*The Drow Hunter:*
No more delays. No more nice Drow Princess. Alison and her team are ready to open a can of whoop-ass on the Seventh Order and put an end to them – for good.

Join Alison as she faces off against technomagic, cults, criminal organizations, and the growing discrimination against all things magical.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Alison Brownstone Omnibus #2 (Books 9-15): A Brownstone Response, A Brownstone Solution, Keep Your Enemies Closer, Rise Up, Dark Reunion, Drow Conqueror, Drow Triumphant *




  








*Here's your chance to complete the series with the 2nd omnibus for Alison Brownstone!*
The final 7 books in this bestselling, fan-loved series are available in one boxed set at a very low price!

A Brownstone Response:

The Seventh Order has been taken out… Things seem calm. But Alison and her team know better. Trouble’s always coming for a Brownstone. Good thing she has an answer for them.

Brownstone Security’s reputation is spreading, which means more jobs for the growing team. But more money means more mayhem looking for them. Can the team dig deeper and pull out another win?

A Brownstone Solution:

What could be harder for Alison than hunting magical beasties? Meeting Mason’s parents.

Now she knows what Mason felt like meeting her father. Well, that was James Brownstone, so… maybe not.

No time to ponder impressing the parents anyway – she has other issues to deal with.

And an unknown person has reached out to Tahir and Hana about Omni’s owner. Something smells a bit fishy about the whole situation – and it’s not Omni being a fish.

Keep Your Enemies Closer:

Alison bloodied the Tapestry, but has she defeated them?

With her foes operating under the radar, Alison thinks she has time, but when the mysterious magic-enhancing drug Ultimate arrives in Seattle, she is faced with a shocking conspiracy that might reach from Las Vegas to Seattle. Sadistic wizards willing to experiment are flocking to town.

Rise Up:

It’s hard to plan a wedding when the bad guys just won’t take a hint. Invite only…

Brownstone Security is hired for what should be a relatively simple job. Nothing about the job is as it seems and Alison ends up working with the FBI’s first witch on the case.

Dark Reunion:

Sometimes even a Brownstone needs to get away from it all. Did the bad guys not get the memo? Alison Brownstone is on vacation. Do not disturb.

Oh they disturbed.

But when your mom is Shay Carson and she makes two requests of you, you take them seriously. 1. Go on a father-daughter bounty hunt. 2. Go on vacation. How can Alison say no? She can’t.

Two Brownstone’s on a bounty. That dude’s going down hard.

It’s not like Seattle will burn down because Alison isn’t there, right?

Drow Conqueror:

Alison Brownstone is a Drow Princess with no ordinary powers. Time to remind a few people just what that means. Kick ass, don’t bother taking names.

Alison is in Mongolia to rescue Mr. D’s nephew, but things aren’t adding up. Are the other Drow trying to off Alison and her team to secure their succession?

Drow Triumphant:

It’s the beginning of the end. The other Drow princess and queen just don’t know it… yet.

It’s business as usual for Brownstone Security. Drow threats or not, they still have work to do.

Agent Latherby requests Alison’s help on an off the books assignment that is more personal in nature.

It’s time to find a ghost ship and any survivors left from more than 100 years ago.

A ghost ship the Drow manage to show up at. This Drow succession fight is getting tiresome. Time to take the fight to them.

Alison has plenty of resources, including James Brownstone, to solve the problem for good. Is she willing to risk her family and friends to put the proper leadership on the Drow throne?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Unbelievable Mr. Brownstone Omnibus One (Books 1-6): Feared By Hell, Rejected By Heaven, Eye For An Eye, Bring The Pain, She Is The Widow Maker, When Angels Cry *




  








*Save that MONEY and buy the Boxed Set of The Unbelievable Mr. Brownstone books 1 – 6*
(Including Feared By Hell, Rejected By Heaven, Eye For an Eye, Bring The Pain, She Is The Widow Maker, and When Angels Cry.)

Feared By Hell

You never mess with a young girl around James Brownstone.

It doesn't matter what crime syndicate you belong to, that just doesn't sit well with him.

The world has changed since the news of Oriceran came out twenty years before. Now, countries all over the world have agreed to use a bounty system for dangerous criminals using advanced magic or advanced technology.

People too powerful for the cops to deal with.

Magical criminals, thugs and bounty hunters, in the future we revert to what worked in the past.

if you find out you are hunted by Brownstone, we suggest you turn yourself in. 

It will save you a monumental ass-kicking.

Rejected By Heaven

Brownstone now has a young lady to support, what is he going to do?

He requests a special Oriceran artifact the Professor is willing to trade, for a price.

Shay is willing to help, so long as everyone understands her help is not free. Brownstone will do whatever it takes to help Allison, and while he is at it? The orphanage that helped him is insolvent.

Time to get tricky when the church can’t accept funds from blood projects.

Eye For an Eye

The Harriken have decided James Brownstone needs to die.

So, they put out a hit on him valued at $500,000.

Shay is working her way back to California from a raid on artifacts in Asia, but she could be too late to help. With all of Los Angeles and Southern California's hitmen trying to take out Brownstone, even the cops are sitting this one out.

Until they don't

Bring The Pain

The Harriken have decided James Brownstone is an unacceptable dishonor to their clan.

This time, Grandfather has hired the best assassins in the business and Shay knows them.

Shay won't allow Brownstone to go to Japan without backup.

Her backup.

Brownstone needs to decide what he will do with the wish, and how much is he going to tell Allison?

The Harriken may have paid the piper, but James Brownstone is calling the dance.

While this is happening, Tyler has made an unexpected alliance with the law.

She Is The Widow Maker

The dark elves have come back to Earth.

They want to find the half-Drow named Alison, and to get to Alison, they need to find James Brownstone.

The Oriceran Consul doesn't want the Drow to mess up the fragile relationship between Oriceran and Earth.

But he can only warn the obstinate Drow so many times.

The professor needs a package picked up in Washington State and returned safely to him. He figures Brownstone is the man to do it.

And he wants Shay to do him a favor, with a few zeros attached to the end of the request.

When Angels Cry

All James wanted was to get some barbeque in Vegas.

The Red-Eyes Killer decided to start his spree at the wrong time in the wrong town with the wrong little girl.

Trey comes to Vegas in search of a relative he hasn't seen in seven years.

Could the City of Sin be bringing together some good out of tragedy? 

Las Vegas PD isn't prepared to fight high-level bounties like Los Angeles could.

Speaking of Los Angeles, Lieutenant Hall is doing something a bit shady to protect her men. 

Is she becoming that which she loathes?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Unbelievable Mr. Brownstone Omnibus Two (Books 7-12): Fight Fire With Fire, Hail To The King, Alison Brownstone, One Bad Decision, Fatal Mistake, Karma Is A Bitch *




  








Save that MONEY and buy the Boxed Set of The Unbelievable Mr. Brownstone books 7 – 12

(Including Fight Fire With Fire, Hail To The King, Alison Brownstone, One Bad Decision, Fatal Mistake, Karma Is A Bitch.)

Fight Fire With Fire

The Drow are back.

Unfortunately, the Drow are looking to get hold of Alison.

An order to locate the princess means they need to find and deal with Brownstone.

They will have to go through him first.

Hail To The King

Men Will Be Men

Tyler has figured out an additional way to make money off Brownstone.

But Brownstone has to agree, first.

Brownstone gets a request from his hacker support after doing a job for the Professor.

It seems she might have upset someone close to home.

Will Tyler piss off Brownstone and end the bar’s neutrality, or has the Professor found someone with enough magic to take Brownstone out and asked for a favor?

Alison Brownstone

Alison is back to share summer with James.

The problem is that James' lawyer says that they are going to fight his effort to adopt her.

James has to pull in his natural proclivity to punch something until it gives in with the government.

Unfortunately for the government, James' friends have his back.

The Drow Queen makes an unexpected appearance, fighting James in the courtroom.

One Bad Decision

Shay goes to a museum and consults with the AET. Then, she doesn't come home on time.

Brownstone goes on a rampage when he learns what happens.

Using his contacts, Brownstone gets Tyler involved when he learns that Lt. Hall is in trouble.

The criminals are powerful, and clever.

It seems the hit on the Los Angeles Museum was planned far in advance.

Well, planned or not, if you come into Brownstone's area and kidnap his woman, you have a problem.

Fatal Mistake

The government is trying to take down the Council...

But they get their asses handed to them.

One of the senators wanted to play hardball from the beginning but got outvoted.

Now, the head of the task force is killed.

Will they wise up and swallow their pride to get the best?

Lt. Hall is working more closely with Shay, and admits that the kidnapping and fights and losing a man has made it hard to sleep.

Karma Is A Bitch

The Council Is Dead. Long Live the New Council.

How do you have a Council of one?

Brownstone is working to get back into a rhythm, but the last remaining Council member is seeking Brownstone.

Shay has jobs to do, but can she leave Brownstone alone without him dying?

Can Lt. Hall go back to the AET after delivering a personal beat-down without doing paperwork?

James runs across a dog (almost literally), but it disappears on him. Can he find it again, or was it just an Oriceran trick?

Because we all know, Karma can be a Bitch.

Scroll back to the top and click “Read for Free” or “Buy Now” and kick back for a fun, action-packed adventure that will have you yelling for the good guys and laughing at just how badly Brownstone can infuriate Shay, especially with his fashion sense.

And how thoroughly Shay mystifies Brownstone as she tries to uncover what makes him tick.

---

NOTE: This book contains cursing. Perhaps humorous cursing, but cursing nonetheless. If this offends you, I don't suggest reading this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Unbelievable Mr. Brownstone Omnibus Three (Books 13 - 18 ): Vax Humana, One Epic Ring, Spontaneous Justice, Shadow of the Ring, The Horsemen Gather, War of the Four Worlds *




  








Save that MONEY and buy the Boxed Set of The Unbelievable Mr. Brownstone books 13-18

(including Vax Humana, One Epic Ring, Spontaneous Justice, Shadow of the Ring, The Horsemen Gather, War of the Four Worlds)

Vax Humana:

*James was raised by some good men. What would have happened if twisted cultists like the Brotherhood had found him instead of Fathers McCartney and Thomas?*
It's time to find out more about the Unbelievable Mr. Brownstone.

James isn't from Earth or Oriceran. Where he is from has been a question for years.

Will we find out now, or will those who seek to kill what James can become win in the end?

One Epic Ring:

*“But you haven’t taken brain damage. I don’t want to have to take the time to get to know you again. The first time was exhausting enough...”*
Brownstone accepts a simple job and pisses off the most dangerous criminal in LA.

Shay is approached by a powerful billionaire, one who knows her past.

Now, Brownstone is ready to provide a beat down, but Shay is asking him for help. Does he stay in LA or fly (something he doesn't like to do) to Cambodia?

Spontaneous Justice

There is nothing to fear but the Vax Forerunner himself.

Or is that something only aliens fear?

Brownstone is at to a fever pitch to understand Shay and create something epic, so he makes a decision to ask someone hundreds of years old.

The fight of his life and for his life is about to occur. Will he have a future when all is said and done?

Shadow of the Ring

James achieved something epic with his proposal. Now it is Shay’s turn.

In planning the wedding, the tomb raider soon finds she sympathizes with what James had to go through. How does someone top something so special?

The world’s mightiest class-six bounty hunter believes he’s conquered his amulet. The symbiont’s dark whispers no longer push him out of control, but a new enemy has decided LA should be his stomping grounds and threatens to break through James’ hard-earned discipline.

The Horsemen Gather

Barbecue is life. Everything else is just details.

With his life settling into a comfortable routine and the criminals of Los Angeles finally accepting his power, James ponders a future of family and food rather than kicking bounties through walls. 

Can a bounty hunter be happy as a pitmaster?

James’ idle thoughts of retirement are put on hold when a rogue group of government agents decides to go after the man they feel is the greatest threat to the country. 

War of the Four Worlds

The government and the underworld have finally learned their lesson about not taking on James Brownstone, but some enemies will never learn. 

Some enemies can only be destroyed.

James and Shay’s wedding is fast approaching, as is the bounty hunter’s semi-retirement. He’s ready to replace butt-kicking with barbecue, convinced he can have a life filled with something other than constant violence.

Do the sins of a world weigh on a single man?

---

NOTE: This book contains cursing. Perhaps humorous cursing, but cursing nonetheless. If this offends you, I don't suggest reading this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Unbelievable Mr. Brownstone Omnibus 4 (books 19-22): Road Trip: BBQ and a Brawl, BBQ Delivered with Attitude, BBQ With a Side of No Apologies, BBQ and STFU *




  








*Save that MONEY and buy the Boxed Set of The Unbelievable Mr. Brownstone books 19 - 22 (The BBQ years)*

(including Road Trip: BBQ and a Brawl, BBQ Delivered with Attitude, BBQ With a Side of No Apologies, BBQ and STFU)



*Road Trip: BBQ and a Brawl:*
Barbecue is life. Everything else is just details...AGAIN!

Things are going a little too well for Brownstone as he sticks around the house, and Shay is getting agitated. 

Can a bounty hunter be happy when he has nothing to do?

James goes on a road trip expecting to just eat some barbeque. Unfortunately, trouble is waiting when he arrives. 

The bounty hunter likes to keep things simple, but those who are working to beat up the Oriceran BBQ pitmaster's new place didn't account for him arriving.

Will those attacking give up? Is stupid contagious?

Instead of a simple BBQ road trip, now he is embroiled in helping a fellow BBQ lover he followed on TV as he helps bring the BROWNSTONE BEAT DOWN.



*BBQ Delivered with Attitude:*
Can't a man just enjoy a bit of BBQ without getting into a fight?

Apparently not.

One day, James comes home and finds his pregnant wife with drawn gun, a ready knife, and an unknown assailant in their living room. 

The problem is, the person in the living room is hoping the Granite Ghost will help her retrieve some valuable cargo that has gotten...lost.

Now, James has to decide if he will allow an annoying female to persuade him to go on another road trip. 

Even if the road trip takes him to Texas, a state known for its brisket.

Will those who want the artifacts find out he is involved?

Fortunately, there are a lot of BBQ places between Los Angeles and Texas. It just so happens Brownstone gets a chance to stop at a few.



*BBQ With a Side of No Apologies:*
It’s hard to live a quiet life when you’ve left a trail of beatdowns and men in walls, but sometimes that’s the only way to achieve peace.

James isn’t happy when the head of a Mafia family comes into his restaurant and demands his help. The reputation of James Brownstone is supposed to keep peace in the L.A. underworld, but a few new arrivals didn’t get the memo.

Sometimes you don’t preserve the peace by preparing for war. You go straight to war.

All James’ local trouble might be annoying, but there’s a shining light in the distance: a respected filmmaker wants to film a barbecue documentary with James at the center.

A documentary BBQ road trip up the West Coast is just what James needs to relax, but the filmmaker seems more interested in capturing him beating down magical criminals than his thoughts on brisket.

At the same time, dark forces from beyond Earth are on the move, and they don’t care about barbecue.

James thought he had settled certain problems at the Battle of L.A., but sometimes a personal demonstration is necessary for someone to learn their lesson.



*BBQ and STFU:*
There is one thing you do not do… go after Brownstone’s family.

Powerful entities on Oriceran listen to prophecy and fear a threat to their home world.

That isn’t the only threat they should worry about.

Whispy Doom is forever trying to get James to upgrade, perhaps for the last time?

What will happen when beings who believe themselves to be invincible do the unthinkable?

Now, there are Brownstones on two worlds, and one young son growing up.

And amongst it all, you have Shay Brownstone as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bad Appetites: Author's Enhanced Edition *




  








Cindy Moore, a morbidly obese woman with serious self-esteem issues, has struggled to lose weight for years. Hours of exercise and a nutritious but inconsistent diet have only led to disappointment and depression. On the verge of giving up on everything, her life takes a drastic turn when she discovers a ‘miracle’ diet pill that allows her to lose weight without dieting or exercising.

The pills, however, come with disturbing side effects, including dangerous changes to her body, mind, and appetite. Her insatiable hunger for more—more success, more love, more food—brings her to the deepest depths of depravity.

Jon Athan, the author of Dead Body Disposal and Lovesick, mixes grotesque body horror and pure psychological terror to deliver a skin-crawling, stomach-churning experience.

Rewritten and re-edited from the ground up, the 2022 Author’s Enhanced Edition of this book is an uncut, extended version of the original story. It is the definitive Bad Appetites experience.

WARNING: This book contains graphic content. Reader discretion is advised.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Complete Peanuts Family Album: The Ultimate Guide to Charles M. Schulz's Classic Characters *




  








“A one-volume encyclopedia of more than 70 ‘Peanuts’ characters, ranging from the iconic to the obscure . . . [a] wonderful collection.” —The Washington Post

People around the world recognize Charlie Brown, Lucy, and Snoopy. And Peanuts enthusiasts know Peggy Jean, Roy, and Spike. But what about Shermy? Truffles? And who exactly is Floyd?

The Complete Peanuts Family Album is the first detailed exploration of the entire Peanuts universe, from its most iconic personalities to its most obscure characters, as well as classic paraphernalia and events. With more than seven hundred charming and historic images, The Complete Peanuts Family Album will remind readers of all ages why happiness is a warm puppy.

This character encyclopedia includes:

All 70+ of Charles M. Schulz’s beloved characters in strips across the decades
First-appearance strips for each character
Features on beloved Peanuts holidays, including Valentine’s Day, Halloween, and Christmas
Rare and never-before-seen art
Official character sketches and model sheets
Vintage memorabilia and collectibles

“A deep dive, covering all of the characters in Peanuts, anyone who had a name and a few who didn’t.” —The Aaugh Blog


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The African Svelte: Ingenious Misspellings That Make Surprising Sense *




  








“For language lovers, this book, with all its verbal tangles and wit, is sure to, in its own words, ‘pass mustard’” (Poets & Writers).

Inspired by Daniel Menaker’s tenure at the New Yorker, this collection of comical, revelatory errors foraged from the wilds of everyday English comes with commentary by the author, illustrations by Roz Chast, and a foreword from Billy Collins.

During his time at the renowned magazine, Menaker happened across a superb spelling mistake: “The zebras were grazing on the African svelte.” Fascinated by the idea of unintentionally meaningful spelling errors, he began to see that these gaffes—neither typos nor auto-corrects—are sometimes more interesting than their straight-laced counterparts. Through examples he has collected over the course of his decades-long career as an editor and writer, he brings us to a new understanding of language—how it’s used, what it means, and what fun it can be.

Illustrated by the inimitable Roz Chast, with a foreword by former poet laureate Billy Collins, The African Svelte offers thoughtful and intelligent exit Jesus. With both uniquely happy accidents and familiar fumbles like “for all intensive purposes” and “doggy-dog world,” readers delighted by language will find themselves turning the pages with baited breath to discover fresh howlers that have them laughing off their dairy airs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Undertaking: Life Studies from the Dismal Trade *




  








A National Book Award Finalist

"One of the most life-affirming books I have read in a long time…brims with humanity, irreverence, and invigorating candor." —Tom Vanderbilt

"Every year I bury a couple hundred of my townspeople." So opens this singular and wise testimony. Like all poets, inspired by death, Thomas Lynch is, unlike others, also hired to bury the dead or to cremate them and to tend to their families in a small Michigan town where he serves as the funeral director.

In the conduct of these duties he has kept his eyes open, his ear tuned to the indispensable vernaculars of love and grief. In these twelve pieces his is the voice of both witness and functionary. Here, Lynch, poet to the dying, names the hurts and whispers the condolences and shapes the questions posed by this familiar mystery. So here is homage to parents who have died and to children who shouldn't have. Here are golfers tripping over grave markers, gourmands and hypochondriacs, lovers and suicides. These are the lessons for life our mortality teaches us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Great Circle: A novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A TODAY SHOW #ReadWithJenna BOOK CLUB PICK • The unforgettable story of a daredevil female aviator determined to chart her own course in life, at any cost: an “epic trip—through Prohibition and World War II, from Montana to London to present-day Hollywood—and you’ll relish every minute” (People).

After being rescued as infants from a sinking ocean liner in 1914, Marian and Jamie Graves are raised by their dissolute uncle in Missoula, Montana. There--after encountering a pair of barnstorming pilots passing through town in beat-up biplanes--Marian commences her lifelong love affair with flight. At fourteen she drops out of school and finds an unexpected and dangerous patron in a wealthy bootlegger who provides a plane and subsidizes her lessons, an arrangement that will haunt her for the rest of her life, even as it allows her to fulfill her destiny: circumnavigating the globe by flying over the North and South Poles.

A century later, Hadley Baxter is cast to play Marian in a film that centers on Marian's disappearance in Antarctica. Vibrant, canny, disgusted with the claustrophobia of Hollywood, Hadley is eager to redefine herself after a romantic film franchise has imprisoned her in the grip of cult celebrity. Her immersion into the character of Marian unfolds, thrillingly, alongside Marian's own story, as the two women's fates--and their hunger for self-determination in vastly different geographies and times--collide. Epic and emotional, meticulously researched and gloriously told, Great Circle is a monumental work of art, and a tremendous leap forward for the prodigiously gifted Maggie Shipstead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Life with Picasso (New York Review Books Classics) *




  








Françoise Gilot’s candid memoir remains “one of the most illuminating [books] we’ve had on the mind and spirit of Picasso”—and gives fascinating insight into the intense and creative life shared by two modern artists (Los Angeles Times)

Françoise Gilot was in her early twenties when she met the sixty-one-year-old Pablo Picasso in 1943. Brought up in a well-to-do upper-middle-class family, who had sent her to Cambridge and the Sorbonne and hoped that she would go into law, the young woman defied their wishes and set her sights on being an artist. Her introduction to Picasso led to a friendship, a love affair, and a relationship of ten years, during which Gilot gave birth to Picasso’s two children, Paloma and Claude. Gilot was one of Picasso’s muses; she was also very much her own woman, determined to make herself into the remarkable painter she did indeed become.

Life with Picasso is about Picasso the artist and Picasso the man. We hear him talking about painting and sculpture, his life, his career, as well as other artists, both contemporaries and old masters. We glimpse Picasso in his many and volatile moods, dismissing his work, exultant over his work, entertaining his various superstitions, being an anxious father. But Life with Picasso is not only a portrait of a great artist at the height of his fame; it is also a picture of a talented young woman of exacting intelligence at the outset of her own notable career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Haunting of Chestnut Cove: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







George and Lilly bet on themselves when they started their renovation business in New York, specializing in pre-1900 buildings, but the pandemic had other plans. Despite the setback, the pair remain optimistic, and their good faith is rewarded when George’s estranged grandfather leaves him the family estate in Chestnut Cove. But George’s homecoming exposes some unflattering family secrets. After a few ghostly encounters, George becomes obsessed with learning the truth about his family and what happened in Chestnut Cove.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Devil's Eye (Maddy Wimsey Book 1) *




  






The new paranormal mystery series by #1 bestselling authors J.R. Rain and Matthew S. Cox! For fans of The Witch and the Gentleman, A Discovery of Witches and Jessica Jones.

Detective Madeline Wimsey tends to stand out with her wild red hair, pentacle amulets, and offbeat methods, but she has a tool few other cops use... magic.

Maddy knows the universe wants to balance itself out, so she isn't above tossing around a spell or two whenever a killer's karma needs a little nudge in the right direction. As a member of a practicing coven, she's used to strange looks, hushed whispers, and rolled eyes, but couldn't care less what people think of her.

And after a man turns up dead in a grisly satanic rite, her fellow detectives are quick to crack jokes. Since they can't tell a pentacle from a pentagram, Maddy's happy to get the case.

Immediately, she suspects the ritual to be the work of amateurs, a theory that pans out when they track down the pack of clueless high school students who made the shrine in the woods. Convinced all is not as it appears to be, Maddy asks the Goddess for a push in the right direction and learns a disturbing truth:

The Devil's Eye is watching her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Drifting Gloom (Maddy Wimsey Book 2) *




  








Magical forces don't always play nice. In fact, they can be downright evil.

Life is going fairly well for Detective Maddy Wimsey.

At thirty-five, she's an accomplished detective, practicing Wiccan, has a wonderful relationship with her long-time boyfriend, and finds herself on a much-needed vacation after dealing with a cursed gem.

Alas, her break doesn't last long.

A creeping darkness interrupts the solace of the woods with a supernatural vendetta against her coven.

Turns out, Maddy had opened a particular can of worms looking into the past, and the entity has decided to make her a target.

With a deadly supernatural presence on the loose, the last thing she needs is for her day job to get in the way, but a new murder case lands right in her lap at the worst possible time.

A sadistic serial killer—and with each new victim she fails to save, her guilt grows.

Duty to her coven clashes with her oath to protect the citizens.

Taking time from the case to fight a supernatural war means more innocents could die.

Luckily, Maddy Wimsey is no ordinary detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dark Mercy (Maddy Wimsey Book 3)*




  








Cops sometimes rely on hunches to guide them, but Detective Maddy Wimsey takes it a step further...magic.

The month of August opens with a bad omen...a suicide that Maddy suspects is more than what it appears.

However, before she can even start to find evidence that won't get her a date with a shrink, an even worse case walks in the door.

A local nurse claims she suspects one of her co-workers of murdering patients.

Unfortunately, the woman has even less evidence than Maddy's belief that a spirit is throwing people off tall buildings. But something about the story rings too true to brush aside.

One by one, she uncovers cases of abrupt patient deaths at multiple hospitals. The victims have one thing in common: all had been hospitalized for terminal illnesses.

Is this an angel of mercy at work?

Or something far sinister?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Irish Inheritance (Jayne Sinclair Genealogical Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Sometimes, digging up the past reveals more than secrets…*


“A wonderful saga."

"The final twist was a masterstroke."

"For anyone who loves history or Ireland!"

"This is a brilliant well told story. Very well written and had me gripped all the way through.” 

Former police detective, Jayne Sinclair, now working as a genealogical investigator, is commissioned by an adopted American billionaire to discover the identity of his real father.

She has only three clues to help her: a photocopied birth certificate, a stolen book and an old photograph. She soon realises somebody else is on the trail of the mystery. A killer who will stop at nothing to prevent Jayne discovering the secret hidden in the past

The Irish Inheritance takes us through the Easter Rising of 1916 and the Irish War of Independence, combining a search for the truth of the past with all the tension of a modern-day thriller.

It is the first in a series of novels featuring Jayne Sinclair, genealogical detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Missing Father (Jayne Sinclair Genealogical Mysteries Book 9) *




  








Alice Taylor was adopted in 1942 when she was three years old. Her adoptive parents never told her about her birth family and even changed her Christian name. Now, seventy-seven years later, she wants to know the truth.

Who were her birth parents?

How did her mother die?

What happened to her missing father?

Jayne Sinclair, genealogical investigator, has just a few days to discover the truth before she goes for a well-earned break in Australia.

Can she discover the truth hidden in the chaos of the war?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Maid: A Novel *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • GOOD MORNING AMERICA BOOK CLUB PICK • “A heartwarming mystery with a lovable oddball at its center” (Real Simple), this cozy whodunit introduces a one-of-a-kind heroine who will steal your heart.

“The reader comes to understand Molly’s worldview, and to sympathize with her longing to be accepted—a quest that gives The Maid real emotional heft.”—The New York Times Book Review (Editors’ Choice)

“Think Clue. Think page-turner.”—Glamour

In development as a major motion picture produced by and starring Florence Pugh

Molly Gray is not like everyone else. She struggles with social skills and misreads the intentions of others. Her gran used to interpret the world for her, codifying it into simple rules that Molly could live by.

Since Gran died a few months ago, twenty-five-year-old Molly has been navigating life’s complexities all by herself. No matter—she throws herself with gusto into her work as a hotel maid. Her unique character, along with her obsessive love of cleaning and proper etiquette, make her an ideal fit for the job. She delights in donning her crisp uniform each morning, stocking her cart with miniature soaps and bottles, and returning guest rooms at the Regency Grand Hotel to a state of perfection.

But Molly’s orderly life is upended the day she enters the suite of the infamous and wealthy Charles Black, only to find it in a state of disarray and Mr. Black himself dead in his bed. Before she knows what’s happening, Molly’s unusual demeanor has the police targeting her as their lead suspect. She quickly finds herself caught in a web of deception, one she has no idea how to untangle. Fortunately for Molly, friends she never knew she had unite with her in a search for clues to what really happened to Mr. Black—but will they be able to find the real killer before it’s too late?

A Clue-like, locked-room mystery and a heartwarming journey of the spirit, The Maid explores what it means to be the same as everyone else and yet entirely different—and reveals that all mysteries can be solved through connection to the human heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Holmes Away From Home: Adventures from the Great Hiatus, Volume I: 1891-1892 *




  








Sherlock Holmes!

The very name of the world’s greatest detective conjures up images of Victorian London, gaslit streets, hansom cabs, and dense fogs. But there was a time, a dark three-year period, when London had to make do without Sherlock Holmes.

From 1891 to 1894, he was presumed to be dead, having perished during the epic struggle with that infamous Napoleon of Crime, Professor Moriarty, atop the Reichenbach Falls. But unknown to most, even his friend Dr. Watson, Holmes survived.

During those three years, he roamed the world, acting as an agent for the British Government and using his very special skills along the way. In Volume 1 of Holmes Away From Home, the incredible two-volume collection of new traditional Holmes adventures, we find Our Hero criss-crossing the world – Europe, Asia, the Middle East, and the United States.

During this period known as The Great Hiatus, Holmes may have been in disguise, but there is no mistaking the person that Watson described as “the best and wisest man whom I have ever known.” The game is afoot!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A WELSH MURDER MYSTERY BOX SET BOOKS 1–4 four cozy Welsh murder mysteries full of twists (The WISE Enquiries Agency Murder Mysteries Box Set) *




  








IN THIS FOUR-BOOK BOX SET:

BOOK 1: THE CASE OF THE DOTTY DOWAGER
Henry Twyst, eighteenth Duke of Chellingworth, is convinced his mother is losing her marbles. The dowager claims to have seen a corpse on the dining room floor, but all she has to prove it is a bloodied bobble hat. Henry hires the women of the WISE Enquiries Agency. The duke wants the strange matter explained. But the truth of what happened at the Chellingworth Estate is more complex, dangerous, and deadly, than anyone could have foreseen . . .

BOOK 2: THE CASE OF THE MISSING MORRIS DANCER
Henry, eighteenth Duke of Chellingworth, is about to marry Stephanie Timbers in a grand ceremony at his Welsh estate. But one of the Morris dancers, who must lead the wedding party through the village, is missing. Along with the troupe’s kit of exquisite sixteenth-century silver bells and engraved sticks. Can the ladies of the WISE Enquiries Agency track him down and save the day?

BOOK 3: THE CASE OF THE CURIOUS COOK
Henry, eighteenth Duke of Chellingworth, is terribly worried about some water damage to the priceless books in his library and hires a local book restorer to tackle the repairs. Meanwhile, strange shenanigans are going on at his book shop and Dowager Duchess Althea brings the case to the women of the WISE Enquiries Agency. They come across a valuable book of miniatures which seems to be the work of a famous local artist, who was murdered by her own brother. The WISE women are on the case — and nothing will get in their way . . .

BOOK 4: THE CASE OF THE UNSUITABLE SUITOR
Successful businessman and charmer Huw Hughes has his sights set on Annie. But Huw has been widowed three times and the other women of the WISE Enquiries Agency want to know why. Mavis and Carol have to work with Dowager Duchess Althea Twyst to ensure their unsuspecting friend Annie’s safety . . . and possibly protect the lives of other villagers. And of course all this mustn’t disrupt the Duke’s annual croquet tournament! Someone seems to want it to turn out very nasty indeed.

Perfect for fans of Stella Cameron, Faith Martin, Agatha Christie, Frances Evesham, Betty Rowlands, or M.C. Beaton.

THE DETECTIVES
The WISE Enquiries Agency consists of Mavis, Annie, Carol and Christine. One is Welsh, one Irish, one Scottish and one English, hence the name. Drawn together by chance — and a killer — the women of the WISE Enquiries Agency turned their backs on their previous careers to work together to help others. Combining their unique skills, and revelling in their differences, they’re doing their best to make the business succeed. But being private investigators isn’t a bed of roses — there are bills to pay, clients to be managed, and dangers to be faced. Can they manage to do it all, and survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Forgotten in Death: An Eve Dallas Novel *




  








In the latest novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling series, homicide detective Eve Dallas sifts through the wreckage of the past to find a killer.

The body was left in a dumpster like so much trash, the victim a woman of no fixed address, known for offering paper flowers in return for spare change—and for keeping the cops informed of any infractions she witnessed on the street. But the notebook where she scribbled her intel on litterers and other such offenders is nowhere to be found.

Then Eve is summoned away to a nearby building site to view more remains—in this case decades old, adorned with gold jewelry and fine clothing—unearthed by recent construction work. She isn’t happy when she realizes that the scene of the crime belongs to her husband, Roarke—not that it should surprise her, since the Irish billionaire owns a good chunk of New York. Now Eve must enter a complex world of real estate development, family history, shady deals, and shocking secrets to find justice for two women whose lives were thrown away…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*His First His Second (Alicia Friend Book 1) *




  








In the midst of a cold British winter, a killer takes his third victim.
A unique female detective is tasked with finding her. She has only days.

Now, the victim’s father calls upon skills honed in a dark past and launches his own hunt.

Detective Sergeant Alicia Friend is not your average copper. She’s nice. Too nice, sometimes. And maybe, if pushed, she might admit she keeps her unorthodox, too-happy personality front and centre to fend off the darkness of her caseload.

Parachuted in to bring an end to a chilling kidnap-murder spree, Alicia has less than a week to win over her new colleagues, get her inspector to trust her, and chip away the secrets of a high-society family.

But Richard, the father of the latest victim, believes the police are not moving quickly enough. As his secret actions hinder the case, and a vengeance-fuelled private investigator from the States adds more questions than answers, the clock is ticking until another innocent person dies.

And Alicia will be forced into choices that will impact the rest of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*In Black In White (Alicia Friend Book 2) *




  








*Detective Sergeant Alicia Friend: cop, analyst, cutie-pie. Obsessed.*

Alicia knows she can be irritating to have around at first but, when given a chance, all her colleagues fall in love with her. She can’t explain it, but it’s how she works, how she gets her best results.

And it is exactly how she must work when a British diplomat is murdered on US soil, and the UK Ambassador orders her to observe the FBI’s investigation.

Soon, the murders expand to encompass a wider victim profile, each confessing their politically motivated lies on camera, and Alicia shows why her superiors overlook her quirks, and consider her one of the best minds in her field.

Drafting in her old partner, Alicia imposes her personality on the investigation, and shifts the focus from a politically charged arena to the madness of a psychopath who cannot seem to stop.

In Black In White is a fast paced serial killer thriller that reunites popular characters from the first Alicia Friend book, His First His Second (which can be read for FREE), and introduces new ones to this very unusual British detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*With Courage With Fear (Alicia Friend Book 3) *




  








*Detective Sergeant Alicia Friend: perky, insubordinate, utterly brilliant.*

Since returning from assignment in America, DS Alicia Friend has been grounded at a desk, her new boss unwilling to risk her in the field. But when Alicia's former partner requests her input, the SCA cannot refuse.

It only involves interviewing a young terror suspect, after all. What can go wrong?

But Alicia backs her partner’s suspicions and links the crime to a seemingly unconnected incident. Then a third attack occurs, and there is no denying it: someone is coordinating these vicious incidents, and the endgame is building.

Back in full flow, the sometimes-annoyingly-perky detective summons all her brain power to push the investigation toward a seemingly benign cult, hindered at every turn by the group’s lawyer, by the detective seeking to replace her, and by a hierarchy as interested in politics as they are in catching the killer.

With Courage With Fear sees DS Alicia Friend face her most devious serial killer yet – one who may be even smarter than her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Unnatural Exposure: Scarpetta (Book 8 ) (Kay Scarpetta) *




  








Kay Scarpetta finds herself pitted against a possible bioterrorist in this suspense-filled read from #1 New York Times bestselling author Patricia Cornwell.

When a woman turns up dismembered in a landfill, Scarpetta initially suspects the work of a serial killer she’s been tracking. But her investigation turns far more dangerous when she realizes the victim’s skin is covered in an unusual rash—and Scarpetta herself may have just been exposed to a deadly virus.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Last Airship (Sam Reilly Book 1)*




  








*A long-lost airship with a deadly cargo. . .*

In 1939 a secret airship departed Germany in the dark of night filled with some of the most influential people of its time, each carrying their most valuable possessions. One such item amongst them was as dangerous as it was priceless.

The airship never reached its destination.

In present day, former Marine troubleshooter Sam Reilly discovers a missing clue about the lost airship, triggering a violent treasure hunt against the most dangerous and ruthless men in the world today. . .

. . . and time is running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Mahogany Ship (Sam Reilly Book 2) *




  








An ancient shipwreck.
A pyramid half a mile below the sea.
And a puzzle that must be solved before it destroys humanity.

More than 200 years ago, the Emily Rose became shipwrecked on the southern coast of Australia. The survivors were forced to walk nearly a thousand miles through the unexplored land to reach the only established settlement, Sydney Cove.

Hundreds of miles into their journey they discovered something strange. Something that couldn’t possibly exist.

In present day, Sam Reilly and his team of ocean investigators are exploring the unknown cause of the widespread death of sea life within the Gulf of Mexico.

The two mysteries may just be entangled, and failure to solve them both will result in the greatest threat to ever face the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Atlantis Stolen (Sam Reilly Book 3)*




  








A civilization stolen from the history books.
A billionaire’s obsession to unlock its secrets.
A brotherhood determined to hide the truth.
And time is running out.

Only a handful of people know what destroyed the ancient Atlanteans, whose very existence is a secret that they will kill to protect. Unfortunately, the very same catastrophe that destroyed that once proud civilization is drawing near once more.

The question is, can marine biologist Sam Reilly discover the truth in time to prevent it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rogue Wave (Sam Reilly Book 4)*




  








The offer – $20 billion split between four leading scientists on alternative energies to purchase and then squash their research lines, which include the recent discovery of a powerful new energy source capable of replacing mankind’s reliance on fossil fuels.

There’s no doubt their discovery is worth ten times that much. But will any one of them live if they refuse?

At the same time, the greatest technological advancement in warfare since the creation of the Atomic bomb has been discovered, and is being offered to the highest bidder.

There is just one problem though; the seller might no longer have any control of the weapon.

Can Sam Reilly weave his way through the web of industrial and political espionage before the human race loses its greatest fight for survival?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Cassidy Project (Sam Reilly Book 5) *




  








*A secret project is about to be reactivated...*

In the middle of the Pacific Ocean in 1962, at the height of the cold war, the U.S. military experimented with electromagnetic pulses created by detonating high atmosphere nuclear bombs. The project was code named Starfish Prime.

The primary objective was to develop the ability to produce an EMP with enough force to knock out an entire nation’s communication systems.

The secondary objective, along with its consequences, was deemed too important to national security to ever be released.

In the present day, in the Weddell Sea off the coast of Antarctica, a woman wakes up on a cruise ship to discover she’s the only person left aboard, despite no apparent fault with the ship. . .

. . . and Sam Reilly may be the only person standing in the way of The Cassidy Project.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Noble Man (Jake Noble Series Book 1) *




  








"Fans of Vince Flynn Rejoice!"
Jake Noble, Special Forces veteran and ex-CIA operative, is living on his boat, trying to scrape together enough money for his mother's cancer treatments. When the Agency offers him 150k dollars to track down a missing girl, Noble has no choice but to delve back into the seedy underbelly of Manila's sex trade.

With the clock ticking on the girl's life, Noble will need all of his old skills to survive. Every move he makes unravels another deadly secret and what he finds goes deeper than a random kidnapping...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Enemy at the Gates (Mitch Rapp Book 20) *




  








Mitch Rapp, the CIA’s top operative, searches for a high-level mole with the power to rewrite the world order in this riveting thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Vince Flynn, written by Kyle Mills.

Mitch Rapp has worked for a number of presidents over his career, but Anthony Cook is unlike any he’s encountered before. Cunning and autocratic, he feels no loyalty to America’s institutions and is distrustful of the influence Rapp and CIA director Irene Kennedy have in Washington.

When Kennedy discovers evidence of a mole scouring the Agency’s database for sensitive information on Nicholas Ward, the world’s first trillionaire, she assigns Rapp the task of protecting him. In doing so, he finds himself walking an impossible tightrope: Keep the man alive, but also use him as bait to uncover a traitor who has seemingly unlimited access to government secrets.

As the attacks on Ward become increasingly dire, Rapp and Kennedy are dragged into a world where the lines between governments, multinational corporations, and the hyper-wealthy fade. An environment in which liberty, nationality, and loyalty are meaningless. Only the pursuit of power remains.

As “one of the best thriller writers on the planet” (The Real Book Spy), Kyle Mills has created another suspenseful read that not only echoes the America of today, but also offers a glimpse into its possible future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Microbes from Hell *




  








The noted microbiologist “walks the reader through his fascinating journey to understand how life evolved” in this memoir of a major scientific discovery (Nature).

At the close of the 1970s, a surprising biological discovery upended the long-held two-domain classification scheme used by most biologists—prokaryotes versus eukaryotes. That discovery was an entirely new group of organisms: archaea. Initially thought to be bacteria, these single-celled microbes—many of which were first found in seemingly unlivable habitats like the volcanic hot springs of Yellowstone National Park—were in fact so different at molecular and genetic levels as to constitute a third domain. Their discovery sparked a conceptual revolution in our understanding of the evolution of life, and Patrick Forterre was—and still is—at the vanguard of this revolution.

In Microbes from Hell, one of the world’s leading experts on archaea, offers an engaging account of this taxonomic upheaval. Blending tales of his own search for thermophilic—or “heat loving”—archaea with discussions of their physiological challenges and unique evolutionary adaptations, Forterre illuminates our understanding of the relationship between archaea and the rest of Earth’s organisms. From biotech applications to the latest discoveries in thermophile research, from microbiomes to the communities of organisms that dwell on deep-sea vents, Forterre’s exploration of life-forms that seem to thrive in hellish environments provides a glimpse into the early days of Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Dawn of the Deed: The Prehistoric Origins of Sex *




  








“[A] deliciously written account of the evolution of sex, in all of its bizarre manifestations” by a noted paleontologist—"Read, blush, and enjoy!” (Jared Diamond, author of Guns, Germs, and Steel).

We all know about the birds and the bees, but what about the ancient placoderm fishes and the dinosaurs? In 2008, paleontologist John A. Long and a team of researchers announced their discovery of a 380-million-year-old placoderm fish fossil, known as “the mother fish,” which revealed the earliest known example of internal fertilization. As a result, placoderms are now considered to be the first species to have had intimate sexual reproduction, or sex as we know it—sort of.

Inspired by this incredible find, Long began a quest to uncover the evolutionary history of copulation and insemination. In The Dawn of the Deed, he takes readers on a lively tour through the sex lives of ancient fish and the unusual mating habits of arthropods, tortoises, and even a well-endowed Argentine Duck. Long discusses these discoveries alongside what we know about reproductive biology and evolutionary theory, using the fossil record to provide a provocative account of prehistoric sex. The Dawn of the Deed also explores fascinating revelations about animal reproduction, from homosexual penguins to monogamous seahorses to the difficulties of dinosaur romance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $4.

*Marines In World War II - Iwo Jima: Amphibious Epic *




  








On the 19th Feb. 1945, the first Marines landed on Iwo Jima, the first enemy troops to invade Japanese home territory; many of those brave soldiers would never leave the black volcanic sands again as they fought and died in the U.S. Marine Corps toughest ever battle.
Contains 100 photos and 26 maps and charts.

“The assault on Iwo Jima came as a smashing climax to the 16-month drive that carried the amphibious forces of the U.S. across the Central Pacific to within 660 miles of Tokyo. Striking first at Tarawa in November 1943, American forces had swept rapidly westward, seizing only those islands essential for support of future operations. Many powerful enemy strongholds were bypassed and neutralized. By the fall of 1944 the small but heavily fortified island of Iwo Jima, lying midway between the Marianas and the heart of the Japanese Empire, had assumed such strategic importance that its rapid seizure became imperative. Neutralization would not suffice; Iwo must become an operational U.S. base.

“At Iwo Jima the amphibious doctrines, techniques, weapons, and equipment which had proven so effective during the three previous years of World War II received the supreme test. On that island more than 20,000 well-disposed and deeply entrenched Japanese troops conducted an intelligent and dogged defense. There, more than anywhere else in the Central Pacific, terrain and enemy defense preparations combined to limit the effectiveness of American supporting arms, placing a premium on the skill and aggressive fighting spirit of the individual Marine.

There can be no more fitting tribute than the well-known words of Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, "Among the Americans who served on Iwo Island uncommon valor was a common virtue."-Lemuel C. Shepherd, Jr., General, U.S.M.C.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $4.

*Marines In World War II - Okinawa: Victory In The Pacific *




  






Contains 86 photos and 42 maps and charts.

The story of part played by the United States Marines in the largest amphibious assault of the entire Pacific War during World War II. The battle lasted an exhausting and bloody 82 days from early April until mid-June 1945. The legendarily tough defence of the Japanese soldiers and citizens was matched by the American troops in the last major campaign that had led all the way from Pearl Harbor to the Home Islands of Japan.
“After a long campaign of island hopping, the Allies were approaching Japan, and planned to use Okinawa, a large island only 340 mi (550 km) away from mainland Japan, as a base for air operations on the planned invasion of Japanese mainland (coded Operation Downfall). Four divisions of the U.S. 10th Army (the 7th, 27th, 77th, and 96th) and two Marine Divisions (the 1st and 6th) fought on the island while the 2nd Marine Division remained as an amphibious reserve and was never brought ashore. The invasion was supported by naval, amphibious, and tactical air forces.

The battle has been referred to as the "typhoon of steel" in English, and tetsu no ame ("rain of steel") or tetsu no bōfū ("violent wind of steel") in Japanese. The nicknames refer to the ferocity of the fighting, the intensity of kamikaze attacks from the Japanese defenders, and to the sheer numbers of Allied ships and armored vehicles that assaulted the island. The battle resulted in the highest number of casualties in the Pacific Theater during World War II. Japan lost over 100,000 soldiers, who were either killed, captured or committed suicide, and the Allies suffered more than 65,000 casualties of all kinds. Simultaneously, tens of thousands of local civilians were killed, wounded, or committed suicide. The atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki caused Japan to surrender less than two months after the end of the fighting at Okinawa.”-Wiki


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $4.

*Marines In World War II - The Marshalls: Increasing The Tempo*




  








This book tells the story of the Marines spearheading the thrust through the Japanese outer ring of defences and recounts the brutal and important island-hopping Pacific campaign at its most gripping following the bloodbath at Tarawa.

Contains 97 photos and 16 maps and charts.
“As 1943 drew to a close, Marines had retaken Tarawa and portions of the Solomons from the Japanese invader, but the formidable enemy bases studding the vast Pacific, bases which had been built during the preceding 25 years, were as yet untouched by our amphibious forces.

In early 1944 the first penetration of this prewar enemy territory was accomplished with the assault and occupation of Kwajalein and Majuro Atolls in the Marshall Islands. These were quickly followed by the seizure of Eniwetok Atoll. The major role in these over-all operations was undertaken by Marine units working in close coordination with elements of the Army, Navy, and Coast Guard. That they acquitted themselves with distinction is reflected in the rapidity with which they accomplished their missions. Operations in the Marshall Islands clearly indicated that Japanese bases in the Central Pacific could be by-passed. The way was now open for the neutralization of Truk and the assault on the Marianas, the next great step in the drive toward Japan.”-LEMUEL C. SHEPHERD, JR., GENERAL, U. S. MARINE CORPS, COMMANDANT OF THE MARINE CORPS


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/18/22.

Currently $2.

*The Mighty Eighth at War: USAAF 8th Air Force Bombers Versus the Luftwaffe 1943–1945 *




  








“Relates how the American Eighth Air Force bombers helped Britain's Royal Air Force in fighting Germany during World War II.”—ProtoView

From the beginning of World War II, the RAF’s Bomber Command had been the only means of striking Hitler’s Reich and its war machine. But the entry into the war of the United States—and the subsequent arrival in the UK of the Eighth Air Force—would more than double the Allied capability.

The Flying Fortress and Liberator heavy bombers were mostly flown across the Atlantic by their young, green aircrew, and many succumbed en route and never arrived. Flying in northern Europe was a different ball game from American skies and it took a considerable time before the crews familiarized themselves with the vagaries of fog, low cloud, rain and snow. The American bombers bristled with defensive armament and elected to fly in close defensive formation during the day, leaving the RAF to carry out nighttime raids. With the arrival of long-range protective escort fighters, the task became a little easier.

This book is the story, including many firsthand accounts, of how the American bomber force helped fight to eventual victory, by decimating German industry and transport systems—and breaking the Nazi war spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/19/22.

Currently $1.

*Survivors: SSG Vanhorn Book 1 (SSG Vanhorn Series) *




  








*Nothing in the Corps is guaranteed!*

Staff Sergeant Eli Vanhorn isn’t the man he used to be. Once a proud member of the Fleet Marine Corps’ elite Terrestrial Advance Combat teams, the battle on colony planet Luyten C left him broken and scarred. But after a year of surgeries and physical therapy, he’s ready to complete his enlistment as Master of Arms on the exploration vessel Rihla. It should be a simple, stress free assignment - but things rarely work out as they should.

For decades humanity’s efforts to spread across the galaxy have been hampered by the violent Orrkasi, an intelligent, space faring race of which little is known. But Staff Sergeant Vanhorn is no stranger to the Orrkasi. He’s a veteran with eight combat engagements, a harden warrior, a man who knows how to improvise, adapt, and overcome. But he’s facing challenges he never expected before. His body is crippled and scarred, the TAC Team brotherhood he once thrived in see him as a pariah, and he’s haunted by the horrors of combat. Just getting through his first cruise after returning to active duty won’t be easy.

When the explorer ship Rihla reaches the Leonis system after almost a month in hyperspace, they find a habitable planet with a rich atmosphere, liquid water, and the ideal climate. It’s a perfect world for human colonization, but they aren’t the first to arrive and the Orrkasi have a surprise waiting for them.

Survivors is an exciting military science fiction novel by master storyteller Toby Neighbors for fans of Starship Troopers, First Blood, Battle Los Angeles, and Heartbreak Ridge. With a cinematic feel, and characters you’ll love, Survivors is a smashing first book in a series that you’re sure to want more of.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mother Savant (Candy Savant Series Book 2) *




  








It is now 2244 and the all-female society of Arkite is on the brink of revolution. Only the return of the Mother Savant can hope to maintain order.

Savant Elise Jackson, Arkite’s supreme leader, is stricken with terrible grief over the recent loss of her lover. She has spent the last two years with her assistant, Sara, trying to repair and genetically engineer her lover’s damaged body and mind.

But the Viceroy of Pyramid City and her followers in the Savant Council have no interest in squandering the city’s resources for Elise’s personal gain. With the help of the mainframe AI, they will vie for power, even attempting collusion with Sara and sabotage.

And even if her enemies fail and Elise somehow manages to revive her lover, Elise knows she’ll have to vie for something she covets even more—her lover’s love. For Sara once loved her just as much, if not more.

Mother Savant is book 2 in the Candy Savant series. The two books in the series are complete self-contained novels not ending in cliffhangers. Some spoilers cannot be avoided, but book 2 can be enjoyed without reading book 1, Candy Savant.

Content warning: Arkite is a dystopian city featuring a ruler who is not nice. Expect profanity, adult situations, and sexual scenes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Remnant Population: A Novel *




  








Finalist for the Hugo Award • “Ofelia—tough, kind, wise and unwise, fond of food, tired of foolish people—is one of the most probable heroines science fiction has ever known.”—Ursula K. Le Guin

For forty years, Colony 3245.12 has been Ofelia’s home. On this planet far away in space and time from the world of her youth, she has lived and loved, weathered the death of her husband, raised her one surviving child, lovingly tended her garden, and grown placidly old. And it is here that she fully expects to finish out her days—until the shifting corporate fortunes of the Sims Bancorp Company dictates that Colony 3245.12 is to be disbanded, its residents shipped off, deep in cryo-sleep, to somewhere new and strange and not of their choosing. But while her fellow colonists grudgingly anticipate a difficult readjustment on some distant world, Ofelia savors the promise of a golden opportunity. Not starting over in the hurly-burly of a new community . . . but closing out her life in blissful solitude, in the place she has no intention of leaving. A population of one.

With everything she needs to sustain her, and her independent spirit to buoy her, Ofelia actually does start life over–for the first time on her own terms: free of the demands, the judgments, and the petty tyrannies of others. But when a reconnaissance ship returns to her idyllic domain, and its crew is mysteriously slaughtered, Ofelia realizes she is not the sole inhabitant of her paradise after all. And, when the inevitable time of first contact finally arrives, she will find her life changed yet again—in ways she could never have imagined. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Risen (An Alex Verus Novel Book 12)*




  








Alex Verus must keep his friends close—and his enemies closer—in the epic conclusion to the bestselling urban fantasy series about a London-based mage.

Mage Alex Verus has gone from a Camden shopkeeper to one of the most powerful mages in Britain. Now his last and most dangerous battle lies before him. His lover, the life mage Anne, has fallen fully under the control of the deadly creature she made a bargain with, and it is preparing to create an army of mages subject to its every whim.

Alex, the Council, and the Dark mage Richard Drakh agree to call a truce in their war, and plans are made for a joint attack. But Alex knows that it's only a matter of time before Drakh and the Council turn on each other . . . and neither cares about keeping Anne alive. Can Alex figure out a way to stop Anne and to free her from possession before time runs out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dragon Assassin: Episodes 1-8 (Dragon Assassin Big Omnibus Book 1) *




  








It pays to bring a dragon to a sword fight. Well, to any fight, that is…

Carmen is an assassin. She’d love to say she just graduated with honours, but that’s not how it worked out. First, there was a horrible betrayal at assassin school. Next, a snarky, dangerous dragon came into her life: Brax. He loves books, goats and fighting against mortals and dragons alike. He’s also an outcast prince with his own dark secrets.

But the emperor has declared war on assassins and the five free realms. And he’s winning. Carmen and Brax are on the run, desperately searching for a way to stop this war.

They set off on a journey that will lead them through the mortal realms of Ellos, to Drachia-the land of dragons-and, finally, to the mysterious homeland of the outcast wizards and witches, all hoping to find help.

But it turns out that help is as dangerous as the emperor himself.

This boxed set contains the first eight episodes of the Dragon Assassin series of novellas.
1. Twin Fury
2. Shadow Hunter
3. Dark Wings
4. Bitterwaters
5. Elder Magic
6. Royal Blood
7. Hidden Powers
8. Burning Empire


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hawthorn Academy Complete Series Boxed Set *




  






We all start as strangers. Why does that make me so nervous?

I can't imagine life without Mom, Dad, Bubbe or my friends in Salem. And that's what I'll be living at Hawthorn Academy, the campus between worlds. But Hawthorn Academy's the place to be if I want to join the family business as a veterinarian for magic critters.

It's magi only at my new school, so I'm going without my besties. The only person I'll know there is my snarky big brother. At least I've already bonded with a familiar. But my dragonet means I'm destined for above-average power levels.

The last thing I want to do is scare people off. You only get one chance at first impressions, after all.

But will I make friends or enemies?

Get the complete series boxed set to join Aliyah on her journey. Included in this boxed set:


Familiar Strangers
Acting In Kindness
Fire of Justice
Learning to Give
Light of Equality
Worthy Lives
Mind of Distinction
Speaking with Care
True Dedication


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mark Twain: Man in White: The Grand Adventure of His Final Years *




  








One day in late 1906, seventy-one-year-old Mark Twain attended a meeting on copyright law at the Library of Congress. The arrival of the famous author caused the usual stir—but then Twain took off his overcoat to reveal a "snow-white" tailored suit and scandalized the room. His shocking outfit appalled and delighted his contemporaries, but far more than that, as Pulitzer Prize finalist Michael Shelden shows in this wonderful new biography, Twain had brilliantly staged this act of showmanship to cement his image, and his personal legend, in the public's imagination. That afternoon in Washington, less than four years before his death, marked the beginning of a vibrant, tumultuous period in Twain's life that would shape much of the now-famous image by which he has come to be known—America's indomitable icon, the Man in White.

Although Mark Twain has long been one of our most beloved literary figures—Time magazine has declared him "our original superstar"—his final years have been largely misunderstood. Despite family tragedies, Twain's last half- decade was among the most dynamic periods in the author's life. With the spirit and vigor of a man fifty years younger, he continued to stir up trouble, perfecting his skill for living large. Writing ceaselessly and always ready with one of his legendary quips, Twain would risk his fortune, become the willing victim of a lost-at-sea hoax, and pick fights with King Leopold of Belgium and Mary Baker Eddy.

Drawing on a number of unpublished sources, including Twain's own journals, letters, and a revealing four-hundred-page personal account kept under wraps for decades (and still yet to be published), Mark Twain: Man in White brings the legendary author's twilight years vividly to life, offering surprising insights, including an intimate, tender look at his family life. Filled with first-rate scholarship, rare and never-published Twain photos, delightful anecdotes, and memorable quotes, including numerous recovered Twainisms, this definitive biography of Twain's last yearsprovides a remarkable portrait of the man himself and of the unforgettable era in American letters that, in many ways, he helped to create.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Twilight of the Elites: America After Meritocracy *




  








A powerful and original argument that traces the roots of our present crisis of authority to an unlikely source: the meritocracy.

Over the past decade, Americans watched in bafflement and rage as one institution after another – from Wall Street to Congress, the Catholic Church to corporate America, even Major League Baseball – imploded under the weight of corruption and incompetence. In the wake of the Fail Decade, Americans have historically low levels of trust in their institutions; the social contract between ordinary citizens and elites lies in tatters.

How did we get here? With Twilight of the Elites, Christopher Hayes offers a radically novel answer. Since the 1960s, as the meritocracy elevated a more diverse group of men and women into power, they learned to embrace the accelerating inequality that had placed them near the very top. Their ascension heightened social distance and spawned a new American elite--one more prone to failure and corruption than any that came before it.

Mixing deft political analysis, timely social commentary, and deep historical understanding, Twilight of the Elites describes how the society we have come to inhabit – utterly forgiving at the top and relentlessly punitive at the bottom – produces leaders who are out of touch with the people they have been trusted to govern. Hayes argues that the public's failure to trust the federal government, corporate America, and the media has led to a crisis of authority that threatens to engulf not just our politics but our day-to-day lives.

Upending well-worn ideological and partisan categories, Hayes entirely reorients our perspective on our times. Twilight of the Elites is the defining work of social criticism for the post-bailout age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Travels with George: In Search of Washington and His Legacy *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“Travels with George . . . is quintessential Philbrick—a lively, courageous, and masterful achievement.” —The Boston Globe

Does George Washington still matter? Bestselling author Nathaniel Philbrick argues for Washington’s unique contribution to the forging of America by retracing his journey as a new president through all thirteen former colonies, which were now an unsure nation. Travels with George marks a new first-person voice for Philbrick, weaving history and personal reflection into a single narrative.

When George Washington became president in 1789, the United States of America was still a loose and quarrelsome confederation and a tentative political experiment. Washington undertook a tour of the ex-colonies to talk to ordinary citizens about his new government, and to imbue in them the idea of being one thing—Americans.

In the fall of 2018, Nathaniel Philbrick embarked on his own journey into what Washington called “the infant woody country” to see for himself what America had become in the 229 years since. Writing in a thoughtful first person about his own adventures with his wife, Melissa, and their dog, Dora, Philbrick follows Washington’s presidential excursions: from Mount Vernon to the new capital in New York; a monthlong tour of Connecticut, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, and Rhode Island; a venture onto Long Island and eventually across Georgia, South Carolina, and North Carolina. The narrative moves smoothly between the eighteenth and twenty-first centuries as we see the country through both Washington’s and Philbrick’s eyes.

Written at a moment when America’s founding figures are under increasing scrutiny, Travels with George grapples bluntly and honestly with Washington’s legacy as a man of the people, a reluctant president, and a plantation owner who held people in slavery. At historic houses and landmarks, Philbrick reports on the reinterpretations at work as he meets reenactors, tour guides, and other keepers of history’s flame. He paints a picture of eighteenth-century America as divided and fraught as it is today, and he comes to understand how Washington compelled, enticed, stood up to, and listened to the many different people he met along the way—and how his all-consuming belief in the union helped to forge a nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Grave Issue: A Funeral Parlor Mystery *




  








Fans of Carolyn Hart and Juliet Blackwell will be charmed by this cozy mystery series debut featuring “quirky characters, a clever plot . . . and enough clues and red herrings to keep the pages turning” (Dawn Eastman, author of the Family Fortune mysteries)

Disgraced journalist Desiree Turner gets more than she bargained for when she takes over her family’s funeral home—and winds up at the center of a murder investigation

After an on-air gaffe goes viral and jeopardizes her career, journalist Desiree Turner retreats home to Verbena, California for some peace and quiet. She begins working one of the quietest jobs around: presiding over funerals for her great-grandfather’s funeral parlor. But the action seems to follow her as a fistfight breaks out between neighbors Rosemarie Brewer and Lola Hansen at one of the first funerals she’s in charge of running. It exposes a nasty dispute and Rosemarie’s husband, Alan, is found murdered shortly after.

Lola’s husband, Kyle, is immediately arrested. Desiree, whose own father’s death was devastating, has always viewed Kyle as a second father. Determined to clear his name, Desiree jumps headfirst into the investigation and quickly discovers that Alan had several unsavory habits at his job and in his personal life, including putting assets into his mistress’s account to hide them from Rosemarie. People murder for money and love all the time, and there’s no telling who he offended just enough to push them over the edge. Desiree is looking in all the right places, but she better catch the killer fast before they come for her next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Book of Murder in Notchey Creek (Harley Henrickson Mystery Series 4)*




  








Book lover Harley Henrickson follows a trail of murders linked to a rare first-edition printing of Jane Eyre.

It’s summertime in Notchey Creek, Tennessee, and Harley Henrickson is attending the Antiques and Blooms Festival. Antiques line the streets, flowers fill hanging baskets, and festivalgoers stand in line, waiting to appraise their treasures. Order turns to frenzied excitement when the town’s controversial new resident, Suzanne Clare, presents a rare first-edition printing of Jane Eyre. The book is worth hundreds of thousands of dollars, a prize for which many would kill.

On the following morning, Suzanne Clare is found dead in her mansion, and the book is missing. To Sheriff Jed Turner, the woman’s murder appears to be a clear-cut case of burglary-homicide, but Harley is not so sure. Suzanne Clare had many skeletons in her closet, and many enemies among her neighbors. When Harley's friend Beau Arson is suspected in the woman's murder, she will stop at nothing to prove his innocence.

As bodies begin to accumulate and jealousy, passion, and revenge rear their evil heads, Harley discovers that Charlotte Brontë’s rare first edition is indeed a book of murder.

Includes recipes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No Grater Crime (A Country Store Mystery Book 9) *




  








Robbie Jordan’s Pans ’N Pancakes boasts delicious eats and the best vintage cookware finds in South Lick, Indiana. And now, for a limited time, there’s a new special featured on the menu—murder!

Ever since meeting the wary owners of an antique shop opening across the street, Robbie has been scrambling to manage weird incidences plaguing her café and country store. Pricey items vanish from shelves without explanation, a fully equipped breakfast food truck starts lingering around the area each morning, and loyal diners mysteriously fall ill. When an elderly man dies after devouring an omelet packed with poisonous mushrooms, Robbie must temporarily close down Pans ’N Pancakes and search for the killer with a real zest for running her out of business—or else. 

Includes Recipes for You to Try!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*McNally's Caper (The Archy McNally Series Book 4) *




  







The Palm Beach sleuth tries to find a thief—and a killer—among a rich, eccentric family, in this New York Times bestseller. Archy McNally, the parttime investigator and fulltime bon vivant,takes on the curious case of a thief with exquisite taste within the eccentric Forsythe family. Griswold Forsythe II wants to know which greedy, conniving relative is making off with the family treasures, including an original Picasso and an irreplaceable Edgar Allan Poe first edition. Suspects abound, including the sexy Forsythe women who all seem to find McNally irresistible. But things take a nasty turn when Griswold is murdered. Who wanted to off the family patriarch—and why? Inside the lavish, baronial estate, McNally’s uncovering some pretty damning dirt, including illegitimate offspring and a resident ghost. As things heat up, McNally had better watch his back—or he, himself, could end up six feet under.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Science of Murder: The Forensics of Agatha Christie *




  








Discover the science of forensics through Agatha Christie's novels in the ultimate true crime investigation

Agatha Christie is the bestselling novelist of all time, and nearly every story she ever wrote involves one—or, more commonly, several—dead bodies. And the cause of death, the motives behind violent crimes, the clues that inevitably are left behind, and the people who put the pieces together to solve the mystery invite the reader to analyze the evidence and race to find the answer before the detective does. Nearly every step of the way, Christie outlines the nuts and bolts of early 20th-century crime detection, relying on physical evidence to tell the real story behind the facades humans erect to escape detection.

Christie wouldn't have talked of "forensics" as it is understood today—most of her work predates the modern developments of forensics science—but in each tale she harnesses the power of human observation, ingenuity, and scientific developments of the era. A fascinating, science-based deep dive, The Science of Murder examines the use of fingerprints, firearms, handwriting, blood spatter analysis, toxicology, and more in Christie's beloved works.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Q Is For Quarry: A Kinsey Millhone Novel *




  








Sue Grafton delivers an intensely gripping mystery based on an actual unsolved murder in this #1 New York Times bestseller featuring private investigator Kinsey Millhone.

She was a "Jane Doe," an unidentified white female whose decomposed body was discovered near a quarry off California's Highway 1. The case fell to the Santa Teresa County Sheriff's Department, but the detectives had little to go on. The woman was young, her hands were bound with a length of wire, there were multiple stab wounds, and her throat had been slashed. After months of investigation, the murder remained unsolved...

That was eighteen years ago. Now the two men who found the body are nearing the end of their careers in law enforcement—and they want one last shot at the case. Old and ill, they need someone to help with their legwork and they turn to Kinsey Millhone.

Kinsey is intrigued by the cold case and agrees to take the job. But revisiting the past can be a dangerous business, and what begins with the pursuit of Jane Doe's real identity ends in a high-risk hunt for her killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Keep Your Friends Close *




  








From the acclaimed author of The Trophy Child comes a “superbly sinister” domestic thriller of false friendship and deadly betrayal (Mystery Scene).

When her daughter falls ill while on a school trip overseas, Natty rushes to be by her side. And she’s so relieved to have a friend like Eve, who offers to help her husband around the house in her absence. But when Natty returns home she discovers that Eve has taken to family life a little too well—and Sean has fallen in love with her.

Confronted with the fact that her marriage wasn’t as rock-solid as she thought, Natty attempts to put on a brave face and move forward. But no matter how hard she tries to pick herself up, her former friend is there to knock her down again.

Then Natty receives an anonymous note that reveals Eve to be a serial mistress. She’s done this before—and the consequences were fatal. Now Natty must navigate through a treacherous maze of secrets that jeopardizes her life and the safety of her loved ones.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood on the Trail (A Jeremiah Halstead Western Book 1) *




  








“Blood on the Trail is one action-packed, western . . . and Jeremiah Halstead is a lawdog to fog the outlaw trail with!” —Peter Brandvold, author of The Cost of Dying

Silver Cloud, Montana. A mining town welcome to all seeking to make their fortune. And a place where a lawman has to watch his back before some hardcase empties his pistol into it.

Deputy U.S. Marshal Jeremiah Halstead is escorting notorious outlaw John Hudson across the territory for trial when he’s ambushed by a pack of Hudson’s men anxious to rescue their partner from his custody. Halstead puts the blast on them, but outnumbered and outgunned, he has little choice but to hole up in an old mining town known as Silver Cloud, Montana. It’s a place where he can keep a lock on his prisoner while figuring out how to get past Hudson’s gang alive.

But the folks in Silver Cloud are none too happy playing host to the lawman or his kill-crazy prisoner. Unable to trust the sheriff to back his play, Halstead finds himself standing alone against Hudson’s gang as they slip into town, recruiting gunmen to help free their leader.

Except for Ed Zimmerman. He’s spent his whole criminal life in John Hudson’s shadow. He wants Hudson dead and buried so he can become the leader of the gang. And if he must, he’ll put everyone in Silver Cloud six feet under—including Deputy U.S. Marshal Halstead . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*King Solomon's Curse (Wilde/Chase 13) *




  








In a gripping race against time, archaeologist Nina Wilde and ex-soldier Eddie Chase must find an immensely powerful weapon hidden in a lost African city. This explosive thriller is perfect for fans of James Rollins, Steve Berry, Matthew Reilly and Dan Brown.

World-renowned archaeologist Nina Wilde is back on the hunt. Now a documentary presenter, Nina is in Jerusalem where clues found at the Ark of the Covenant recovery site have led her to the ruins of the First Temple, buried beneath Temple Mount.

Within them, a hidden chamber conceals a map room - which contains a model of a mysterious city thought to hold a great yet deadly power hidden by King Solomon himself. Analysing the clues, Nina believes that the city is located in the Democratic Republic of Congo, one of the most dangerous locations on Earth.

Her husband and ex-special forces soldier Eddie is in England but Nina's phone call is about to change everything. He has had his own problems in the DRC in the past and he isn't about to let Nina go there alone.

Joining forces, Nina and Eddie are about to start a devastating chain of events which threatens the entire globe...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Executioner Series Books 4–6: Miami Massacre, Continental Contract, and Assault on Soho *




  








Bad news for bad guys: “Action adventure icon” Mack Bolan is back—as the million-selling series continues (Los Angeles Times).

To avenge his father, former Special Forces sniper Mack Bolan declares a one-man war on the Mafia. Included in this volume are books 4–6 in the long-running series.

Miami Massacre: A Miami summit attended by every mob capo in the country offers the Executioner the perfect opportunity to destroy the Mafia in one fell swoop.

Continental Contract: Forced to flee to France, Bolan takes on the thugs of the Paris underworld, foiling the kidnapping of a movie star and rescuing some frisky filles de joie from sex slave traders.

Assault on Soho: The Executioner takes his war to the streets of London, where he’s about to turn merry old England into bloody hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Jersey Guns (The Executioner Book 17) *




  








Hemmed in by killers, the Executioner fertilizes the Garden State with blood

Mack Bolan bombs down the Jersey Turnpike in a stolen Mustang, a bullet lodged in his ribs and blood seeping down his leg. A dragnet is closing in on the Executioner, whose one-man war against the Mafia has crippled the international crime syndicate but has not yet destroyed it. To evade the roadblocks, he turns onto a lonely two-lane highway when he sees a car full of killers coming up behind him.

Bolan only has three bullets, so he lures the hit men into a car wreck, killing them but sacrificing the Mustang. On foot, he limps into the Jersey night. This is the most corrupt state in the union—the place where mob bosses come to retire in tacky little towns whose police are proud to be on the Mafia payroll. The Executioner is alone, unarmed, and hunted by every killer in the state. But that’s his comfort zone.

Jersey Guns is the 17th book in the Executioner series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Omega Series: Books 5-8 (Omega Series Box Set Book 2) *




  








*BOOKS 5-8 IN THE AMAZON BESTSELLING OMEGA SERIES*
Books Included:


A Harvest of Blood (Book 5)
To Rule In Hell (Book 6)
Kill: One (Book 7)
Powder Burn (Book 
It should have been a simple drive, from San Francisco International Airport, to Boulder, Wyoming, despite the snow. 

Was it because Lacklan was tired? Was it because he was thinking about the woman he loved, or the international crisis he had recently caused? Or was it the crazy blizzard that came out of nowhere and blinded him? Whatever it was, it made him turn the wrong way, it made him turn onto Bloody Creek Road, to the ghost town of Independence, population twenty-five. 

He should have stayed the night and moved on; he should have ignored the fact that fifteen year-old Peggy, found dead by the side of the road, had been murdered, not just run down, like the locals said. He should have left when Joe Vasco, the farm manager, and the good folk of Independence, told him to. But Lacklan was never real good at doing what he was told.

So he decided to stay, and look into things. Because Lacklan knew better than anybody, that as you sow, so you reap, and he had decided, whoever killed Peggy, was going to reap a harvest of blood…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*What a Plant Knows: A Field Guide to the Senses: Updated and Expanded Edition *




  








Thoroughly updated from root to leaf, this revised edition of the groundbreaking What a Plant Knows includes new revelations for lovers of all that is vegetal and verdant.

Plants can hear—and taste things, too!

The renowned biologist Daniel Chamovitz builds on the original edition to present an intriguing look at how plants themselves experience the world—from the colors they see to the schedules they keep, and now, what they do in fact hear and how they are able to taste. A rare inside look at what life is really like for the grass we walk on, the flowers we sniff, and the trees we climb, What a Plant Knows offers a greater understanding of their place in nature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Great River: The Rio Grand in North American History *




  








The Pulitzer Prize– and Bancroft Prize–winning epic history of the American Southwest from the acclaimed twentieth-century author of Lamy of Santa Fe.

Great River was hailed as a literary masterpiece and enduring classic when it first appeared in 1954. It is an epic history of four civilizations—Native American, Spanish, Mexican, and Anglo-American—that people the Southwest through ten centuries. With the skill of a novelist, the veracity of a scholar, and the love of a long-time resident, Paul Horgan describes the Rio Grande, its role in human history, and the overlapping cultures that have grown up alongside it or entered into conflict over the land it traverses. Now in its fourth revised edition, Great River remains a monumental part of American historical writing.

“Here is known and unknown history, emotion and color, sense and sensitivity, battles for land and the soul of man, cultures and moods, fused by a glowing pen and a scholarly mind into a cohesive and memorable whole.” —The Boston Sunday Herald


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Wellington Bomber (Voices in Flight) *




  







The Wellington Bomber was omnipresent during the Second World War, employed in a variety of contexts in the fight against the Axis powers. The pilots who flew this aircraft did so with an immense amount of pride, and there is perhaps no-one better placed to tell the story of this incredible aircraft than these men. Martin Bowman has drawn together a selection of first-hand pilot testimonies in an effort to record authentically the experience of flying the much-mythologised Wellington during one of the most challenging eras of aviation history. The book is supplemented by two plate sections of stirring black and white images.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler's Sky Warriors: German Paratroopers in Action 1939–1945 (Images of War) *




  







During the Second World War, the German Fallschirmjger (paratroopers) carried out many successful and daring operations, such as the capture of the Belgian fortress at Eben Emael in 1940 and the invasion of Crete in 1941. Hitler's Sky Warriors is a detailed examination of all the battles and campaigns of the Third Reich's airborne forces, illustrated throughout by many previously unpublished photographs.

Hitler's Sky Warriors includes detailed accounts of all the ground campaigns of the parachute divisions, especially in Italy, where their epic defenses of Monte Cassino entered military legend. As well as being a comprehensive account of Fallschirmjger battles and campaigns, Hitler's Sky Warriors includes information on the specialist weapons and equipment developed for Germany's airborne forces. These include the paratrooper helmet, the FG 42 automatic rifle, the so-called 'gravity knife', the different jump smocks, parachutes and harnesses, transport aircraft and gliders. 

Hitler's Sky Warriors also contains biographical details on all the main parachute commanders, such as Kurt Student, Bernhard Herman Ramcke and Richard Heidrich, and includes appendices that contain information about divisional orders of battle and Knight's Cross winners. In this way Hitler's Sky Warriors builds into an extensive and exciting account of one of the elite formations of military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Long Range Desert Group in Action 1940–1943: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  








This first pictorial history of the LRDG “covers all aspects of [its] work and the vehicles and weapons they used in their devastating raids” (Beating Tsundoku).

The Long Range Desert Group has a strong claim to the first Special Forces unit in the British Army. This superb illustrated history follows the LRDG from its July 1940 formation as the Long Range Patrol in North Africa, tasked with intelligence gathering, mapping and reconnaissance deep behind enemy lines. Manned initially by New Zealanders, in 1940 the unit became the LRDG with members drawn from British Guards and Yeomanry regiments and Rhodesians.

So successful were the LRDG patrols, that when the Special Air Service was formed, it often relied on their navigational and tactical skills to achieve their missions.

After victory in North Africa the LRDG relocated to Lebanon before being sent on the ill-fated mission to the Dodecanese Islands in the Aegean.

Serving independently, when the Germans overwhelmed and captured the British garrisons, many LRDG personnel escaped using their well-honed skills.

Many images in this, the first pictorial history of the LRDG, were taken unofficially by serving members. The result is a superb record of the LRDG’s achievements, the personalities, their weapons and vehicles which will delight laymen and specialists alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Ghettos of Nazi-Occupied Poland: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War)*




  








This pictorial history presents a vivid and harrowing exploration of Jewish ghettos during the Nazi occupation of Poland during WWII.

Following the 1940 invasion of Poland, the Nazis established ghettos in cities and towns across the country with the initial aim of isolating the Jewish community. These closed sectors were referred to as Judischer Wohnbezirk or Wohngebiet der Juden (Jewish Quarters). Drawing on a wealth of historical images, this volume shows the harsh and deteriorating conditions of daily life in these restricted areas.

In reality, these ghettos were holding areas where Jews were kept before being transferred to concentration, extermination, and work camps. Aware of their imminent fate, which included the threat of family separation, enslavement, and death, underground resistance groups sprung up staged numerous uprisings which were brutally and callously suppressed.

The Nazis’ ultimate aim was the liquidation of the ghettos and the extermination of their inhabitants in furtherance of The Final Solution. This may seem unthinkable today but, as this book graphically reveals, they worked to achieve their objective regardless of human suffering.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Remembering D-day: Personal Histories of Everyday Heroes *




  








Seventy years on, D-Day remains the greatest combined military operation of all time. Published in association with the Imperial War Museum, this is a remarkable collection of the stories of those who took part.

June 6th 1944 saw the greatest combined military operation of all time and subsequently D-day has become known as the single most crucial watershed of the last century. To commemorate this event, Martin Bowman has compiled a unique collection of personal narratives of those who were part of this extraordinary moment in history.

Unique in its treatment, this book includes a range of experiences from civilians as well as all ranks from air, land and naval services reflecting the fact that this was a combined operation and not simply a land invasion as it’s often portrayed. Significantly these fascinating accounts, many sourced from Martin Bowman’s extensive contacts with international veterans associations, have been found from all the major nations that took part on the day to authentically represent the combined accomplishment of services and nations.

The book also includes sidebars and information boxes of fascinating factual detail that both anchor the stories to the chronological history of the day and bring the events into pin-point clarity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fighter Bases of WW II US 8th Army Air Force Fighter Command USAAF, 1943–45: P-38 Lightning, P-47 Thunderbolt and P-51 Mustang Squadrons in East Anglia, ... Northamptonshire *







This book covers the bases used during the Second World War by the American fighter units that flew in support of the 8th Air Forces heavy bomber forces.

The long-range Lightnings, Thunderbolts and Mustangs escorted the Mighty Eighths Flying Fortresses and Liberators on their deep penetration raids into occupied Europe and Germany. Fighter cover was vital, since the USAAF flew daylight raids and in the early months the number of US aircraft lost to the defending Luftwuffe fighters was unacceptably high.

The airfields included are Bodney, Bottisham, Boxted, Debden, Duxford, East Wretham, Fowlmere, Halesworth, Honington, Horsham St. Faith, Kings Cliffe, Leiston, Martlesham Heath, Raydon, Steeple Morden, Wattisham and Wormingford.

This book looks at the history and personalities associated with each base, what remains today and explores the favorite local wartime haunts where aircrew and ground crew would have sought well-deserved entertainment and relaxation. Other museums and places that are relevant will also be described and general directions on how to get them included.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bombs Away!: Dramatic First-Hand Accounts of British & Commonwealth Bomber Aircrew in WWII *




  






This is a unique selection of wide-ranging experiences of British and Commonwealth Bomber Command aircrew during World War II. Their endearing bravery and fortitude and sometimes their despondency and cynicism, shows through in these stirring, daring, often irreverent, humorous and sometimes sardonic but memorable stories. All reflect the ethos, camaraderie, fear and bravery of the largely ordinary men, most of whom were plucked from civvy street and thrust into a frightening, bitter conflict which was made even more dangerous by the lethal advance of technology.

Death would normally come from an anonymous assassin, either in the black of night, or from behind a cloud or out of the sun, or simply from the Flak gunner on the ground. And, if all this was not enough, the often unmerciful weather was no respecter of mortality. There was no escaping the all-embracing shock wave that rippled through the bomber squadrons after a heavy mauling over enemy territory. Nothing could be more poignant than the vacuous places at tables in the depleted mess halls, the empty locker of the departed, or the dog pining by the barracks for its missing master. Each man had to deal with tragedy in his own inimitable way. Some hid their feelings better than others did only for the pain to resurface months or even years later. Some who had survived the physical pressures and who completed their tours then succumbed to the mental torture that had eaten away at their psyche during the incessant and interminable onslaught day after day, night after night. There was little respite. The valorous men of Bomber Command were, in turn, the Light Brigade, the stop gap, the riposte, the avengers, the undefeated. Always, they were expendable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Legacy of the Lancasters *




  







Young or old, everyone has heard of the Lancaster bomber. Such is the legacy handed down by this aviation icon that although it is not the most numerous aircraft ever built - two are still flying today, one in Britain and another in Canada with many proudly displayed in museums throughout the world - it is up there with the Spitfire and the Flying Fortress in terms of affection, nostalgia and lasting fame.

The legendary Lancaster has bequeathed to the world an invaluable heritage beloved of generations of movie-goers, air show enthusiasts, readers of fine literature and historians alike. Exploits such as the famous low-level raid by 617 Squadron on Germanys hydro electric dams on the night of 16/17 May 1943, the nightly raids on Germany and the sinking of the Tirpitz in 1945 are all without equal.

At the 50th anniversary of the raid in 1993 more than 70,000 people thronged Derwent Water to watch the BBMF Lancaster roar over the same dam that 617 practiced on shortly before the raid on 16/17 May 1943. As we approach the 70th Anniversary of the raid, such scenes will no doubt play out once again. It seems timely therefore that such a history should be recorded, charting the course of the Lancasters career in the skies and the legacy it continues to provide for new generations of aviation enthusiasts and pilots.

The text is supplemented throughout by an exciting selection of black and white images that work to evoke a real sense of the scale and majesty of this iconic aircraft. An additional colour plate section boasts a captivating range of shots, showing the aircraft in full glory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/19/22.

Currentlyl $3.

*Gold Juno Sword (Air War D-Day Book 5) *




  







This is the final volume of a comprehensive five part work, including a multitude of personal accounts of every aspect of the aerial operations on 'Gold' 'Juno and 'Sword' beaches during D-Day. It relays the sense of relief experienced as Allied troops gained a foothold on the continent of Europe after D-Day, both by the men caught up in the proceedings and the jubilant civilians on the home front. By the end of June 875,000 men had landed in Normandy; 16 divisions each for the American and British armies. Although the Allies were well established on the coast and possessed all the Cotentin Peninsular, the Americans had still not taken St Lo, nor the British and Canadians the town of Caen, originally a target for D-Day. German resistance, particularly around Caen was ferocious, but the end result would be similar to the Tunisian campaign. More and more well-trained German troops were thrown into the battle, so that when the Allies did break out of Normandy, the defenders lost heavily and lacked the men to stop the Allied forces from almost reaching the borders of Germany. In continuing style, Bowman pays respect to the men who fought in the skies above France on D-Day. This episode of Aviation history has never before been the focus of such detailed analysis; the five volumes of this series act as a memorial to the individuals who played their own individual parts in the wider proceedings. Far from being a mere operational record, this is the story of the men behind the headlines, the reality behind the iconic images of parachute drops and glider formations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/20/22.

Currently $1.

*Salvage Title (The Salvage Title Trilogy Book 1) *




  








The Salvage Title journey begins!

They couldn’t afford a ship, much less the cost of registering one. But there is always a loophole…

Harmon Tomeral wanted nothing more than to go to space. Sent to an orphanage when his parents were killed in a sandstorm, the odds were stacked against him. Despite that, he made it to the academy and graduated in the top ten percent of his class…only to find out the fleet did what it wanted, regardless of regulations, and he came from the wrong planet.

He didn’t give up his dream, though, because where there’s a will, there’s a loophole, and Harmon and his friends found their loophole in the Top Fleet Marine competition—the winner would get 100,000 credits, which would just be enough to start their own salvage company. If they could build a mech and win the competition, they would be set.

But the fleet had already shown they didn’t want him in space, so it would be an uphill fight. Good thing his friends and crew were very much against fleet regulations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dark Horse (Class 5 Series Book 1)*




  








Some secrets carry the weight of the world.

Rose McKenzie may be far from Earth with no way back, but she's made a powerful ally--a fellow prisoner with whom she's formed a strong bond. Sazo's an artificial intelligence. He's saved her from captivity and torture, but he's also put her in the middle of a conflict, leaving Rose with her loyalties divided.

Captain Dav Jallan doesn't know why he and his crew have stumbled across an almost legendary Class 5 battleship, but he's not going to complain. The only problem is, everyone on board is dead, except for one strange, new alien being. She calls herself Rose. She seems small and harmless, but less and less about her story is adding up, and Dav has a bad feeling his crew, and maybe even the four planets, are in jeopardy. The Class 5's owners, the Tecran, look set to start a war to get it back and Dav suspects Rose isn't the only alien being who survived what happened on the Class 5. And whatever else is out there is playing its own games.

In this race for the truth, he's going to have to go against his leaders and trust the dark horse.

Winner of a SFR Galaxy Award 2016 and the Prism Award 2016 for Best Futuristic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ender's Game (Ender Quintet Book 1)*




  








Orson Scott Card's Ender's Game is the winner of the Nebula and Hugo Awards

In order to develop a secure defense against a hostile alien race's next attack, government agencies breed child geniuses and train them as soldiers. A brilliant young boy, Andrew "Ender" Wiggin lives with his kind but distant parents, his sadistic brother Peter, and the person he loves more than anyone else, his sister Valentine. Peter and Valentine were candidates for the soldier-training program but didn't make the cut—young Ender is the Wiggin drafted to the orbiting Battle School for rigorous military training.

Ender's skills make him a leader in school and respected in the Battle Room, where children play at mock battles in zero gravity. Yet growing up in an artificial community of young soldiers Ender suffers greatly from isolation, rivalry from his peers, pressure from the adult teachers, and an unsettling fear of the alien invaders. His psychological battles include loneliness, fear that he is becoming like the cruel brother he remembers, and fanning the flames of devotion to his beloved sister.

Is Ender the general Earth needs? But Ender is not the only result of the genetic experiments. The war with the Buggers has been raging for a hundred years, and the quest for the perfect general has been underway for almost as long. Ender's two older siblings are every bit as unusual as he is, but in very different ways. Between the three of them lie the abilities to remake a world. If, that is, the world survives.

Ender's Game is the winner of the 1985 Nebula Award for Best Novel and the 1986 Hugo Award for Best Novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Warlord Born (The Great Insurrection Book 1) *




  








For two decades he served…

…and never questioned the orders.

Would one act of mercy cost him?

Alistair believed in the work. It was important to stop the rebels for the good of the Commonwealth. Over his career he’d become the greatest Titan the Corp had ever seen.

It was a simple mission.

Then the rebels said one thing…

…and Alistair’s life changed forever.

For ten generations his family had ruled. Alexander’s 30-years as Emperor had been peaceful, but only because he didn’t tolerate dissent. The only thing worse than a rebel was a disloyal Titan.

Alistair must die.

In a battle of Good vs. Evil, the stakes have never been higher.

How will Alistair escape?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Whickering Place: A page-turning supernatural thriller. (Legacy of Darkness Book 2) *




  








A woman trapped by her own fears inherits a house haunted by a legacy of darkness and a history of ritual sacrifices.

A violent attack that happened nearly a decade ago has left twenty-seven-year-old Avery Tullinger barely able to walk outside. Following her estranged father’s death, she inherits Whickering Place, a historic mansion in Asheville, North Carolina, currently occupied by two tenants: Colin Gallagher, a young doctor, and his mysterious brother, Pearse. Soon after moving in, Avery learns that her father’s life in the house was consumed by the supernatural … and the activity appears to be starting again.

As paranormal events within the house escalate, so does Avery’s attraction for Pearse, even though Colin warns her that his younger brother is involved in a dangerous cult called The Colony. Faced with losing Whickering Place, her heart, and even her life, Avery is forced to make unimaginable choices. And as Whickering Place becomes the focal point for The Colony’s bloody rituals, the house’s dark history threatens to repeat itself.

At turns a novel of terror and a story of love, Whickering Place is a paranormal thriller of nonstop suspense about the risks of living and loving outside safe boundaries and the relationships that change, motivate, and sustain us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*It's Garry Shandling's Book *




  








From Judd Apatow comes an intimate portrait of his mentor, the legendary stand-up comic and star of The Larry Sanders Show, with never-before-seen journal entries and photos, as well as new contributions by fellow comedians and writers.

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY NEW YORK

Garry Shandling was a singular trailblazer in the comedy world. His two hit shows, It’s Garry Shandling’s Show and The Larry Sanders Show, broke new ground and influenced future sitcoms like 30 Rock and Curb Your Enthusiasm, and his stand-up laid the foundation for a whole new generation of comics. There’s no one better to tell Shandling’s story than Judd Apatow—Shandling gave Apatow one of his first jobs and remained his mentor for the rest of his life—and the book expands on Apatow’s Emmy Award-winning HBO documentary, The Zen Diaries of Garry Shandling.

Here, Apatow has gathered journal entries, photographs, and essays for a close-up look at the artist who turned his gaze back onto the world of show business. Beyond his success, though, Shandling struggled with fame, the industry of art, and the childhood loss of his brother, which forever affected his personal and professional lives. His diaries show Shandling to be self-aware and insightful, revealing a deep philosophical and spiritual side. Contributions by comedians and other leading lights of the industry, as well as people who grew up with Shandling, along with never-before-seen pieces of scripts and brilliant jokes that he never performed, shed new light on every facet of his life and work. This book is the final word on the lasting impact of the great Garry Shandling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Just Like Someone Without Mental Illness Only More So: A Memoir *




  








More than thirty years after the publication of his acclaimed memoir The Eden Express, Mark Vonnegut continues his story in this searingly funny, iconoclastic account of coping with mental illness, finding his calling, and learning that willpower isn’t nearly enough. 

Here is Mark’s life childhood as the son of a struggling writer, as well as the world after Mark was released from a mental hospital. At the late age of twenty-eight and after nineteen rejections, he is finally accepted to Harvard Medical School, where he gains purpose, a life, and some control over his condition. There are the manic episodes, during which he felt burdened with saving the world, juxtaposed against the real-world responsibilities of running a pediatric practice.

Ultimately a tribute to the small, daily, and positive parts of a life interrupted by bipolar disorder, Just Like Someone Without Mental Illness Only More So is a wise, unsentimental, and inspiring book that will resonate with generations of readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Masterpiece: A Novel *













In this captivating novel, New York Times bestselling author Fiona Davis takes readers into the glamorous lost art school within Grand Central Terminal, where two very different women, fifty years apart, strive to make their mark on a world set against them.

For most New Yorkers, Grand Central Terminal is a crown jewel, a masterpiece of design. But for Clara Darden and Virginia Clay, it represents something quite different.

For Clara, the terminal is the stepping stone to her future. It is 1928, and Clara is teaching at the lauded Grand Central School of Art. Though not even the prestige of the school can override the public's disdain for a "woman artist," fiery Clara is single-minded in her quest to achieve every creative success—even while juggling the affections of two very different men. But she and her bohemian friends have no idea that they'll soon be blindsided by the looming Great Depression...and that even poverty and hunger will do little to prepare Clara for the greater tragedy yet to come.

By 1974, the terminal has declined almost as sharply as Virginia Clay's life. Dilapidated and dangerous, Grand Central is at the center of a fierce lawsuit: Is the once-grand building a landmark to be preserved, or a cancer to be demolished? For Virginia, it is simply her last resort. Recently divorced, she has just accepted a job in the information booth in order to support herself and her college-age daughter, Ruby. But when Virginia stumbles upon an abandoned art school within the terminal and discovers a striking watercolor, her eyes are opened to the elegance beneath the decay. She embarks on a quest to find the artist of the unsigned masterpiece—an impassioned chase that draws Virginia not only into the battle to save Grand Central but deep into the mystery of Clara Darden, the famed 1920s illustrator who disappeared from history in 1931.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Art of Theft (The Lady Sherlock Series Book 4) *




  








Charlotte Holmes, Lady Sherlock, is back solving new cases in the Victorian-set mystery series from the USA Today bestselling author of The Hollow of Fear.

As "Sherlock Holmes, consulting detective," Charlotte Holmes has solved murders and found missing individuals. But she has never stolen a priceless artwork—or rather, made away with the secrets hidden behind a much-coveted canvas.

But Mrs. Watson is desperate to help her old friend recover those secrets and Charlotte finds herself involved in a fever-paced scheme to infiltrate a glamorous Yuletide ball where the painting is one handshake away from being sold and the secrets a bare breath from exposure.

Her dear friend Lord Ingram, her sister Livia, Livia's admirer Stephen Marbleton—everyone pitches in to help and everyone has a grand time. But nothing about this adventure is what it seems and disaster is biding time on the grounds of a glittering French chateau, waiting only for Charlotte to make a single mistake...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Scott Drayco Series: Books 1-3: The Scott Drayco Series Box Set *




  








The last thing he needed was to inherit a rundown opera house. And now, he’s just found a body inside.

Scott Drayco isn’t a typical private detective: a former concert pianist with the rare condition of synesthesia—where he "sees" sounds as colors, shapes, and textures—he turned to a career in law enforcement after a violent attack put an end to his music dreams.

When Drayco inherits a rundown Opera House in a Virginia seaside town following a particularly brutal case, he just wants to arrange a quick sale for the unwanted “gift” while nursing his battered soul in a peaceful setting near the shore.

Those hopes are shattered when a dead body turns up on the Opera House stage, a mysterious “G” carved into the man’s chest. With himself a suspect in the murder, Drayco is forced to dig into very old, and very dangerous, secrets to clear his name.

Standing in his way are a wary sheriff, hostility over coastal development, and the seductive wife of a town councilman. But as Drayco digs deeper, it becomes increasingly apparent he's running out of time to solve the unusually twisty mystery before tensions explode into more violence and he becomes the next victim.

Read the first three novels in the Scott Drayco mystery series—PLAYED TO DEATH; REQUIEM FOR INNOCENCE; and DIES IRAE—finalists for the Shamus, Silver Falchion, Daphne, Foreword Reviews, and Kindle Book Awards


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Royal Pain (The Royal Spyness Series Book 2) *




  








Lady Georgiana finds herself in a heap of royal trouble in the second novel in the New York Times bestselling Royal Spyness Mystery series.

London, 1932. Poor Lady Georgiana--thirty-fourth in line to the throne--has nothing to serve her Bavarian princess houseguest, even though the Queen of England has requested that she entertain her. Then there's the matter of the body in the bookshop and the princess's unwitting involvement with the Communist party. It's enough to drive a girl mad...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Someone's Daughter: In Search of Justice for Jane Doe *




  








In 1954, two college students were hiking along a creek outside of Boulder, Colorado, when they stumbled upon the body of a murdered young woman. Who was this woman? What had happened to her? The initial investigation turned up nothing, and the girl was buried in a local cemetery with a gravestone that read, "Jane Doe, April 1954, Age About 20 Years."

Decades later, historian Silvia Pettem formed a partnership with law enforcement and forensic experts and set in motion the events that led to Jane Doe's exhumation and eventual identification, as well as the identity of her probable killer. The new Kindle version includes an Epilogue––with updated information on how the mystery finally was solved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Zapped (Regan Reilly Mysteries, No. 11): A Regan Reilly Mystery *




  








It's a hot, humid July night in New York City. Where were you when the lights went out?

As Zapped begins, the Reillys return home from a summer weekend to the loft in Tribeca they are in the agonizing process of renovating and expanding. They are looking forward to a quiet supper on their newly acquired rooftop terrace. But it's not meant to be. While Jack goes to pick up Chinese food, Regan enters their apartment, unaware that a nervous thief, who preceded her by minutes, is hiding in the front closet. A thief who knows about a hidden safe that Regan and Jack have yet to discover. Minutes later, the blackout strikes, and both Reillys are called into action.

A new gallery in SoHo, featuring treasured glass sculptures from all over the world, has been burglarized. As head of the NYPD Major Case Squad, Jack oversees several departments. Art theft is one of them.

PI Regan hears from her best friend, Kit, who is in Manhattan on business. She's been abandoned at a comedy club by a colleague from an insurance convention, Georgina Mathieson, who ran out for a cigarette moments before the blackout struck and never came back. Kit gets a call that Georgina is disturbed and dangerous. Fueled by her rage at a college boyfriend who dumped her, Georgina seeks revenge on unsuspecting young blond men. She was last seen getting into a cab outside the club—with a tall blond. Regan heads the search for Georgina and her potential victim.

Meanwhile, Lorraine Lily, an almost famous actress, returns to New York City the night of the blackout, after spending three months in England doing a play, and is informed by her estranged husband, Conrad Spreckles, that he'd sold his loft to their next-door neighbors, the Reillys. Lorraine had never told him about the hidden safe she'd had installed in the closet. If she doesn't get back what's in there, she's sure her budding career will be ruined.

In Zapped, Clark takes readers on a tour of the city they won't forget and introduces them to a wonderful cast of colorful, eccentric characters whose stories intersect in precarious and often humorous ways during one very dark and hot summer night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Women Crime Writers: Four Suspense Novels of the 1950s (LOA #269): Mischief / The Blunderer / Beast in View / Fools' Gold (Library of America Women Crime Writers Collection Book 2) *




  








The Real Lolita author Sarah Wienman presents a landmark collection of 4 brilliant novels by the female pioneers of crime fiction—women who paved the way for Gillian Flynn, Tana French, and Lisa Scottoline 

Though women crime and suspense writers dominate today’s bestseller lists, the extraordinary work of the mid-century pioneers of the genre is largely unknown. Turning in many cases from the mean streets of the hardboiled school to explore the anxieties and terrors lurking in everyday life, these groundbreaking novelists found the roots of fear and violence in a quiet suburban neighborhood, on a college campus, or in a comfortable midtown hotel. Their work, influential in its day and still vibrant and extraordinarily riveting today, is long overdue for rediscovery.

This volume, the second of a two-volume collector’s set, gathers four classic works that together reveal the vital and unacknowledged lineage to today’s leading crime writers. From the 1950s here are Charlotte Armstrong’s Mischief, the nightmarish drama of a child entrusted to a psychotic babysitter, Patricia Highsmith’s The Blunderer, brilliantly tracking the perverse parallel lives of two men driven toward murder, Margaret Millar’s Beast in View, a relentless study in madness, and Dolores Hitchens’s Fools' Gold, a hard-edged tale of robbery and redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Feud: The BRAND NEW totally gripping domestic psychological thriller from Gemma Rogers for 2022*




  








*From the stranger in the car, to the madman at her door...

Perfect for fans of Liane Moriarty, Shari Lapena and Lisa Jewell


‘It’s a shocking thriller that grabs at your emotions on every page! Loved it.’ bestselling author Lauren North*


The day my path crossed with Simon Fox I thought I’d already lost everything but then he almost ran me off the road with his flash car and belittling jibes.

The men in my life had undermined me for too long.

Enough was enough.

Fuelled by alcohol and the desire to get even, I decided a spot of petty vandalism would make me feel a whole lot better.

Wrong. Very wrong...

I hadn’t realised that Simon Fox was not a man to be messed with.

He showed me just how much I still had left to lose.

Soon I was battling for my home, family and life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Stepchild: A completely gripping psychological thriller full of twists*




  








Three-year-old Millie Everleigh disappears on a crisp winter’s day, and nothing is as it seems…

It’s the phone call every mother dreads.

I’m climbing into the car after a trip to the grocery store. As the engine starts, my phone rings. It’s my stepdaughter, Shelby, who is babysitting my three-year-old little girl Millie.

‘I only went upstairs for a second,’ she says through her sobs. ‘She’s gone.’

I race home to find my blue-eyed baby girl missing, and my heart ripped out of my chest.

When the police turn up, Shelby’s story starts to unravel. What is she hiding?

Then I get a message saying, ‘Your husband is not who you think he is.’ Could he be lying?

Suddenly, my family feel like strangers. Everyone has a secret – even me.

No one knows why I was late coming back from the store, and the guilt I’ve been feeling ever since…

Once the truth comes out, all of our lies exposed, will it be too late to save my precious child?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lockout *




  








A passenger plane is electronically hijacked—and may be aimed at a target that could kill millions: “A wild ride through the night sky.” —Capt. “Sully” Sullenberger, #1 New York Times–bestselling author

Over the Atlantic in the dark of night, the electronic brain of Pangia Airlines Flight 10 quietly and without warning disconnects all the cockpit controls and reverses course on its own. The crew of the huge Airbus 330 at first senses nothing, the flight displays still showing them on course to New York. But with puzzled passengers reporting stars on the wrong side and growing alarm over the sudden failure of all their radios—not to mention armed fighters pulling alongside to force them to land—the confused pilots discover that Flight 10 is streaking back toward the hyper-volatile Middle East, and there is nothing they can do about it.

An alphabet soup of federal agencies struggle for answers. Messages fly between Washington and Tel Aviv as suspicions grow about a plot to spark a nuclear war. The presence of a hated former head of state in first class fuels fearful speculation. As time and fuel run low, flying at full throttle toward a hostile border, Capt. Jerry Tollefson and First Officer Dan Horneman have to put their personal animosities aside and risk everything to wrest control from the electronic ghost holding them—and perhaps the world—on a course to certain disaster. And in the war room in Tel Aviv, the interim Prime Minister of Israel grapples with a horrifying choice between three hundred airborne lives and the probability of millions more casualties . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sinner's Cross: A Novel of the Second World War *




  







In 1944, Sinner's Cross was just a point on a map: a muddy track through shell-torn German woods. Worthless...except to the brass on both sides of the war, who are willing to sacrifice their best men to have it. Men like Halleck, a tough-as-nails Texan who traded driving cattle for driving soldiers; Breese, a phenomenal actor who can play any part but hero; and Zenger, the Nazi paratrooper who discovers Hitler's Germany is a lousy place to grow a conscience. Their lives and deaths will intersect at the place called Sinner's Cross.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Very Dead of Winter: A Sinner's Cross Novel *




  







On the eve of what will be known as The Battle of the Bulge, the survivors of Sinner's Cross are scattered all over Europe. Halleck, the tough Texan who drives men like cattle, finds himself surrounded in the snow-blanketed forests of the Eifel Mountains riding herd on greenhorn soldiers; Breese, the phony hero with a chip on his shoulder the size of Rushmore, embarks on a bloody mission of redemption behind enemy lines; Cramm, the one-eyed, one-armed German staff officer, tries to balance duty against his lust for vengeance against those who crippled him. Three men separated by war will once again converge...in The Very Dead of Winter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Aces Full (Mackenzie August, Action Mysteries, Book 4) *




  








★★★★★ "Highly recommended!" - Vine Voice
★★★★★ "Aces Full is the best so far!"

Grady Huff, a wealthy and insufferable pain in the neck, killed his cleaning lady and confessed to the crime. No jury in the world could find him innocent and no amount of money can convince Mackenzie August to work for his defense. That is, until Veronica Summer’s fiancé arrives in Roanoke and joins the prosecution…

Darren Robbins has more on his mind than just convicting Grady—he’s come to collect Veronica. And he’s come to settle things with Mackenzie, a reckoning that will certainly spill violence into the streets.

Book Four of the Mackenzie August action mystery series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Only the Details (Mackenzie August, Action Mysteries, Book 5) *




  








The Fifth Book in the Mackenzie August Action Mystery Series

Mackenzie August is a married man, a fact he's stunned to learn about himself.

Matrimonial bliss will have to wait, however, as danger comes knocking. Arch nemesis Darren Robbins submerges Mack into the dangerous underworld of the Camorra in Naples, Italy, as retribution for his many sins against the District Kings. If he ever wants to get back to his son and new bride, Mack will have to fight his way out...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Vessel *




  








Forget all you know.
History's biggest secret was hidden behind legends and lies...

An Amazon US/UK Top 100 Bestseller: #1 in Historical Thrillers - #1 in Conspiracy Thrillers - #1 in Action & Adventure - #1 in Historical Mysteries

On the run, carrying a secret her pursuers won't think twice about killing her to obtain, Holly Reilly turns to the only person who just might be able to keep her alive: her estranged husband, ex-special forces operative, Gabriel Reilly.

Caught between two deadly adversaries, Holly and Gabe are drawn into a centuries-old conflict poised to spill into the modern world, promising chaos and bloodshed.

A breathless blend of action and mystery, faith and fanaticism, Vessel exposes an unwritten history stretching back to the Crusades, medieval Europe and feudal Japan as it races to its final explosive conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vessels *




  








Forget all you know.
History's biggest secrets were hidden behind myths and legends…

The long-awaited sequel to the international Amazon US/UK Top 100 Bestseller, Vessel.

#1 in Historical Thrillers - #1 in Conspiracy Thrillers - #1 in Action & Adventure - #1 in Historical Mysteries

Eight years after the events of Vessel, the guardians of an ancient treasure are living in New York. Secrecy has long served as their protection, but in an increasingly connected, technological world, remaining hidden is not as easy as once it was.

Someone knows what they have, and means to take it from them.

Present and ancient past are set to collide, and prove that not all myths are fantasy and not all legends are lies…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The War Queens: Extraordinary Women Who Ruled the Battlefield*




  








“Masterfully captures the largely forgotten saga of warrior queens through the ages . . . an epic filled with victory, defeat, and legendary women.” —Patrick K. O’Donnell, bestselling author of The Indispensables

History’s killer queens come in all colors, ages, and leadership styles. Elizabeth Tudor and Golda Meir played the roles of high-stakes gamblers who studied maps with an unblinking, calculating eye. Angola’s Queen Njinga was willing to shed (and occasionally drink) blood to establish a stable kingdom in an Africa ravaged by the slave trade. Caterina Sforza defended her Italian holdings with cannon and scimitar, and Indira Gandhi launched a war to solve a refugee crisis.

From ancient Persia to modern-day Britain, the daunting thresholds these exceptional women had to cross—and the clever, sometimes violent ways in which they smashed obstacles in their paths—are evoked in vivid detail. The narrative sidles up to these war queens in the most dire, tumultuous moments of their reigns and examines the brilliant methods and maneuvers they each used to defend themselves and their people from enemy forces.

Father-daughter duo Jonathan W. and Emily Anne Jordan extoll the extraordinary power and potential of women in history who walked through war’s kiln and emerged from the other side—some burnished to greatness, others burned to cinders. All of them, legends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Galvanized Yankees *




  








The little-known true Civil War story of the Confederate soldiers who served in the Union Army by a #1 New York Times–bestselling author.

Historian Dee Brown uncovers an exciting episode in American history: During the Civil War, a group of Confederate soldiers opted to assist the Union Army rather than endure the grim conditions of POW camps. Regiments containing former Confederates were not trusted to go into battle against their former comrades, and instead were sent to the West as “outpost guardians,” where they performed frontier duties, including escorting supply trains, rebuilding telegraph lines, and quelling uprisings from regional American Indian tribes, which were sweeping across the Plains. This is an account of an extraordinary, though often overlooked, group of men who served in unexpected ways at a pivotal moment in the nation’s history.

From the bestselling author of Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee, The Galvanized Yankees is “an accurate, interesting, and sometimes thrilling account of an unusual group of men [and] a fresh and informative study of the Old West in transition from frontier to stable society” (The New York Times Book Review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Assaults from the Sky (Air War D-Day Book 2) *




  







This is the second volume of a comprehensive five part work on D-Day that includes a multitude of personal military accounts from both Allied and German Aviation personnel who were there. Overlord began with an assault by more than 23,000 airborne troops, 15,500 of them American, behind enemy lines to soften up the German troops and to secure key objectives. 6,600 paratroopers of the US 101st Screaming Eagles Division in 633 C-47s and 83 gliders and 6,396 paratroopers of the US 82nd All American Division in 1,101 C-47s and 427 gliders were dropped over the neck of the Cotentin peninsula. By the end of the operation, the list of casualties was extensive. But 101st Airborne Division linked up with the US 4th Infantry Division beach landings at Pouppeville, the most southerly exit off Utah Beach and the 82nd secured the area north of Ste-Mre-glise after fierce fighting and drove the enemy north, considerably delaying the German 243rd Infantry Division from contacting the Allied beach assault force. This important episode within the wider history of D-Day is enlivened in classic Bowman fashion, featuring both extensive historical notes as well as deeply personal accounts of endurance and individual gallantry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Winged Pegasus and the Rangers (Air War D-Day Book 3) *




  







This is the third volume of a comprehensive five part work, detailing every aspect of air and paratroop operations on the night of 5/6 June 1944.

The 6th Airborne Division was to support British Second Army and First Canadian Army; its task was to seize and hold the left flank of the bridgehead. 

The 5th Parachute Brigade was to seize the ground each side of the bridges over the Canal du Caen and the Orne River, whilst on the same day seize and hold positions on the long wooded ridge beyond the waterways, running from Troarn in the south to the sea. This ridge with the bridges behind would eventually form the critical left flank of the army and the bridges had to be intact to permit Allied troops and supplies to pass easily back and forth. 

The 3rd Parachute Brigade, which included the 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion (1,800 men) was to prevent enemy reinforcements moving towards the British beachhead. Another Battalion and the 1st Canadian Brigade had to destroy five bridges in the flooded valley of the Dives. 

The 9th Battalion had to silence a battery of four concrete gun emplacements on high ground near the village of Merville, 3 miles east of Ouistreham. 

For these tasks 38 and 46 Groups RAF dispatched 264 aircraft and 98 glider combinations, the glider tugs being Albemarles, Dakotas, Halifaxes and Stirlings, the gliders mainly Horsas with a few Hamilcars (carrying light tanks and 17-pounder anti-tank guns). Meanwhile, Brigadier Lord Lovats 1st Special Service Brigade, composed of four Army and one Royal Marines Commando, reached Pegasus Bridge en route to help other units of the Airborne Division.Allied intelligence had pinpointed 73 fixed coastal gun batteries that could menace the invasion. At Pointe-du-Hoc, a cliff rising 100 feet high from a very rocky beach, a six-gun battery which potentially could engage ships at sea and fire directly onto Utah and Omaha was taken by three companies (225 men) of the US 2nd Ranger Battalion using rocket propelled grapple hooks attached to climbing ropes and portable extension ladders to scale the cliffs within ten minutes after landing and capture the position.

This dynamic episode in the history of D-Day is expertly researched and relayed with both style and reverence for the aircrew who participated in proceedings. A plate section of rare black and white images supplement the text, working further to create a real sense of the times at hand at this most pivotal point in the history of D-Day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/20/22.

Currently $2.

*Hiroshima *




  








“One of the great classics of the war" (The New Republic) that tells what happened in Hiroshima through the memories of survivors—from a Pulitzer Prize-winning journalist. 

On August 6, 1945, Hiroshima was destroyed by the first atom bomb ever dropped on a city. This book, John Hersey's journalistic masterpiece, tells what happened on that day. Told through the memories of survivors, this timeless, powerful and compassionate document has become a classic "that stirs the conscience of humanity" (The New York Times).

Almost four decades after the original publication of this celebrated book, John Hersey went back to Hiroshima in search of the people whose stories he had told. His account of what he discovered about them is now the eloquent and moving final chapter of Hiroshima.


----------



## Darryl Hughes

*ON SALE NOW FOR $.99 OR READ FREE ON KINDLE UNLIMITED!!!

MOST ENTERTAINING:
"THE LOOKYLOO IS A THROWBACK TO THE BYGONE DAYS WHEN LIFE WAS SIMPLER AND MYSTERIOUS EVENTS ARE COVERED UP RATHER THAN TALKED ABOUT ON THE EVENING NEWS. THE CHARACTERS ARE WELL WRITTEN AND THE AUTHOR IS ADEPT AT MAKING THEM COME ALIVE. IT'S A CROSSOVER OF '"TO KILL A MOCKINGBIRD" AND STEPHEN KING'S "SILVER BULLET". IT'S FAST PACED AND VERY ENTERTAINING". -- K. JOHNSON, 4 STAR AMAZON REVIEW*.









*THERE IS NOTHING IN LIFE THAT CAN CAPTURE AND HOLD THE IMAGINATION OF A KID LIKE A MYSTERY YET TO BE SOLVED.*

He is the neighborhood legend who lives in every whispered warning about the dark, the shadows, and the things that go bump in the night. He is the thing nightmares were made of. The thing that parents warned their naughty children about when they'd say to them, "You'd better behave--Or else he will get you".

*He? Bodene Madison.*

If you were a kid growing up in the neighborhood you've heard all of the warnings: Don't play on the same side of the street as the Madison house. Don't play in front of the Madison house. And whatever you do, for the love of god, don't ever go into the Madison yard. Ever. Especially at night.

*Why?*

Because somewhere inside the Madison house, beyond the huge chain linked fence that surrounded it like a wall, and the yard that their vicious hulking guard dog Rommel patrolled like a finely drilled soldier, there is a cellar. And in that cellar, according to the neighborhood legend, is where cantankerous old man Ebenezer Madison imprisoned his only son Bodene after a family "curse" took hold of him. Turning him into something animal. A beast. A monster.

*A LookyLoo. Anyway, that's what they say.*

Now there is nothing in life that can capture and hold the imagination of a kid like a mystery yet to be solved. Bodene Madison is one such mystery. And after seeing some "thing" strange prowling the shadows of their neighborhood one cold moonlit night, some "thing" huge and hairy that was clearly an animal to the eye except that it walked upright like a man and defied explanation, twelve year old Jefferson Beaumont, his little sister Tazzie, and their friend Woody Wilson decide to once and for all solve the mystery of Bodene Madison.

*The LookyLoo.*

"The LookyLoo" by Darryl Hughes. A suspenseful, coming-of-age, horror mystery thriller for kids of all ages.

*GET YOUR COPY TODAY!!!*





THE LOOKYLOO: (A suspenseful coming of age werewolf horror mystery thriller book for kids, teens, and adults) - Kindle edition by Hughes, Darryl. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


THE LOOKYLOO: (A suspenseful coming of age werewolf horror mystery thriller book for kids, teens, and adults) - Kindle edition by Hughes, Darryl. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading THE...



www.amazon.com


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/21/22.

Currently $3.

*One Way (Frank Kittridge Book 1) *


  








Stranded on Mars with seven other convicts, one man must fight for survival on a planet where everyone's a killer in this edge-of-your-seat science fiction thriller for fans of The Martian.

Former architect Frank Kittridge is serving life for murdering his son's drug dealer, so when he's offered a deal by the corporation that owns the prison -- he takes it. He's been selected to help build the first permanent base on Mars. Unfortunately, his crewmates are just as guilty of their crimes as he is.

As the convicts set to work on the frozen wastes of Mars, the accidents multiply.

Until Frank begins to suspect they might not be accidents at all . . .

Dr. S. J. Morden trained as a rocket scientist before becoming the author of razor-sharp, award-winning science fiction. Perfect for fans of Andy Weir's The Martian and Richard Morgan, One Way takes off like a rocket, pulling us along on a terrifying, epic ride with only one way out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*No Way (Frank Kittridge Book 2)*




  








In the sequel to the terrifying science fiction thriller, One Way, returning home from Mars may mean striking a deal with the very people who abandoned him.

They were sent to build a utopia, but all they found on Mars was death.

Frank Kitteridge has been abandoned. But XO, the greedy -- and ultimately murderous -- corporate architects of humanity's first Mars base made a costly mistake when they left him there: they left him alive. Using his skills and his wits, he's going to find a way back home even if it kills him.

Little does he know that Mars isn't completely empty. Just over the mountain, there's another XO base where things are going terribly, catastrophically wrong. And when the survivors of that mission find Frank, they're going to want to take even the little he has away from him.

If there's anything in Frank's favor, it's this: he's always been prepared to go to the extremes to get the job done. That's how he ended up on Mars in the first place. It just might be his ticket back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Legionnaire (Galaxy's Edge Book 1)*




  








*The Galaxy is a Dumpster Fire.*


A hot, stinking, dumpster fire. And most days I don’t know if the legionnaires are putting out the flames, or fanning them into an inferno.

A hostile force ambushes Victory Company during a reconnaissance-in-force deep inside enemy territory. Stranded behind enemy lines, a sergeant must lead a band of survivors against merciless insurgents on a deadly alien world somewhere along the galaxy’s edge. With no room for error, the Republic’s elite fighting force must struggle to survive under siege while waiting on a rescue that might never come.

Join Victory Company as they fight for their lives. When you think you’ve surrounded the Legion... you’ve just made your last mistake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Earthship *




  








*The world is doomed, and time is running out.*

In the near future, a stellar collision with a rogue planet destabilizes the sun’s fusion output, turning it into a ticking time bomb. With the ever-increasing heat, earth will become uninhabitable within a decade.

A handful of individuals will determine whether humanity survives: NASA scientist Dr. Olivia Quinn must outwit a corrupt government system and warn the public before it’s too late. Veteran astronaut Valerie McKinnon and her crew are in a race against time to build a space colony that could rescue a multitude of lives. And cutthroat trillionaire Armand Balkan could either save or doom them all.

Prepare yourself for a new end of the world epic, full of unforgettable characters and hard-edged, realistic science. For fans of Andy Weir’s Project Hail Mary, Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle’s Lucifer’s Hammer, and Stephen Baxter’s Ark.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kill Box (Drop Trooper Book 9) *




  








Cam Alvarez is lost in the depths of the galaxy…and the only way home is through a horde of alien monsters.

Cam and the others in the task force have followed Zan Thint through the Predecessor Gateway to another spiral arm of the galaxy. There, they are stranded…unless they can find another of the gateways.

Following the trail of the Predecessors, who’d fled our space millennia ago, they discover one lost civilization after another…but will they find the Predecessors?

And even if they do, will the mysterious Predecessors, the original sentient life to evolve on Earth, help the heirs to their world and their star empire…or just lead them to their doom?

For it’s not only the Predecessors who lurk in the dark recesses of space. So do the bioengineered alien horde, the implacable Skrela, dedicated to wiping out all intelligent life in the universe.

And if the godlike Predecessors couldn’t defeat the Skrela, what hope does a ragtag band of humans stand?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Simulacra *




  








In a post-WWIII world, a matriarch maintains rule against a popular uprising in this sci-fi classic by the author of The Man in the High Castle.

On a ravaged Earth, fate and circumstances bring together a disparate group of characters, including an android president, a First Lady who calls all the shots, fascist with dreams of a coup, a composer who plays his instrument with his mind, and the world’s last practicing therapist. And they all must contend with an underclass that is beginning to ask a few too many questions, aided by a man called Loony Luke and his very persuasive pet alien.

Set in the mid 21st century and first published in 1964, The Simulacra combines time travel, psychotherapy, telekinesis, androids, and Neanderthal-like mutants to create a rousing, mind-bending story where there are conspiracies within conspiracies and nothing is ever what it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Descent: A Novel (Descent Series Book 1) *




  








We are not alone. Some call them devils or demons. But they are real. They are down there. And they are waiting for us to find them.

In a cave in the Himalayas, a guide discovers a self-mutilated body with a warning: Satan exists. In the Kalahari Desert, a nun unearths evidence of a proto-human species and a deity called Older-than-Old. In Bosnia, something has been feeding upon the dead in a mass grave. So begins mankind’s most shocking realization: the underworld is a vast geological labyrinth populated by another race of beings.

With all of Hell's precious resources and territories to be won, a global race ensues. Nations, armies, religions, and industries rush to colonize and exploit the subterranean frontier. A scientific expedition is launched westward to explore beneath the Pacific Ocean floor, both to catalog the riches there and to learn how life could develop in the sunless abyss. But in the dark underground, as humanity falls away from them, the scientists and mercenaries find themselves prey not only to the savage creatures, but also to their own treachery, mutiny, and greed. One thing is certain: Miles inside the earth, evil is very much alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Subterrestrial *




  








An accident during the construction of a tunnel beneath the Bering Strait leads to the discovery of a network of caverns and evidence that hints at the survival of a primitive human species. Led by DARPA technologist Reinhard Thyssen, a team of experts from around the globe is dispatched into the subterranean maze to discover all they can before the caves completely flood.

Something lurks in the darkness, though…a creature that has evolved into a predator unlike any the world has ever known, and it’s up to the scientists to make sure that it never reaches the surface. If they can survive that long.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Family Reunion: A Novel *




  








A longtime Nantucket resident is trying to make the best of a lonely summer. Her spirited granddaughter is learning what she wants out of life. Unforgettable surprises await them both in this magical, multigenerational novel from New York Times bestselling author Nancy Thayer.

“Readers come to Nancy Thayer novels for the idyllic Nantucket beaches and lifestyle, but they stay for the characters.”—Mary Alice Monroe

Eleanor Sunderland loves living on Nantucket in a gorgeous cliffside home that has been in her family for decades. Yet this year she can’t help but feel a bit isolated, even as the island comes alive with summer travelers. Her best friend has skipped town, leaving Eleanor lonely and feeling nostalgic about her family’s weekend trips to the island, made less frequently in the years since her husband’s passing. Now her money-driven children complain and beg her to sell her beloved home for a steep payout. Hoping to kick the season off on a good note, Eleanor decides her seventieth birthday may be the perfect occasion for a much-needed reunion.

Fresh from her college graduation, Eleanor’s granddaughter, Ari, has just ended an engagement. She longs for a change of scenery and to escape from her parents’ snobbish expectations. Taking advantage of her newfound freedom, she heads to Nantucket to clear her head before graduate school, moving in with her grandmother and taking a job at the local beach camp. As she watches Eleanor begin to form a bond with an old acquaintance, Ari herself becomes smitten with a friend’s charming older brother. But just as grandmother and granddaughter fall into a carefree routine, a few shocking discoveries throw them off course.

Eleanor and Ari learn to lean on each other through every new challenge they face in life and love, in this tale filled with Nancy Thayer’s signature Nantucket magic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Unashamed: Musings of a Fat, Black Muslim *




  








A searingly honest memoir of one young Muslim woman’s journey toward self-acceptance as she comes to see her body as a symbol of rebellion and hope—and chooses to live her life unapologetically

Ever since she was little, Leah Vernon was told what to believe and how to act. There wasn’t any room for imperfection. ‘Good’ Muslim girls listened more than they spoke. They didn’t have a missing father or a mother with a mental disability. They didn’t have fat bodies or grow up wishing they could be like the white characters they saw on TV. They didn’t have husbands who abused and cheated on them. They certainly didn’t have secret abortions. In Unashamed, Vernon takes to task the myth of the perfect Muslim woman with frank dispatches on her love-hate relationship with her hijab and her faith, race, weight, mental health, domestic violence, sexuality, the millennial world of dating, and the process of finding her voice.

She opens up about her tumultuous adolescence living at the poverty line with her fiercely loving but troubled mother, her absent dad, her siblings, and the violent dissolution of her 10-year marriage. Tired of the constant policing of her clothing in the name of Islam and Western beauty standards, Vernon reflects on her experiences with hustling paycheck to paycheck, body-shaming, and redefining what it means to be a “good” Muslim.

Irreverent, youthful, and funny, Unashamed gives anyone who is marginalized permission to live unapologetic, confident lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shadow Government: Surveillance, Secret Wars, and a Global Security State in a Single-Superpower World (TomDispatch Books) *




  








“A book about secrets and surveillance . . . [from] one of the great forces on the side of clarity, democracy, openness, and really good writing” (Rebecca Solnit, author of Hope in the Dark).

In 1964, a book entitled The Invisible Government shocked Americans with its revelations of a growing world of intelligence agencies playing fast and loose around the planet, a secret government lodged inside the one they knew that even the president didn’t fully control. Almost half a century later, everything about that “invisible government” has grown vastly larger, more disturbing, and far more visible. In his new book, Tom Engelhardt takes in something new under the sun: what is no longer, as in the 1960s, a national security state, but a global security one, fighting secret wars that have turned the president into an assassin-in-chief. Shadow Government offers a powerful survey of a democracy of the wealthy that your grandparents wouldn’t have recognized.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Book of Ninja: The Bansenshukai - Japan's Premier Ninja Manual *




  








The first complete translation of the ultimate Ninja manual—a comprehensive guide to the arts of the ninja, including espionage, warfare, assassination, and more

In 1676, a ninja named Fujibayashi collected and combined information from the ninja clans of Iga—regarded to be the homeland of the ninja—and compiled it into an authoritative book. Known as The Bansenhukai, Fujibayashi's book has now been translated into English by the Historical Ninjutsu Research Team and is widely considered to be the ‘bible’ of ninjutsu, the arts of the ninja.

The Book of Ninja begins with an in-depth introduction to the history of Fujibayashi's scripture. The teachings themselves, appealingly rendered in this translation, then take us into the secrets of guerrilla warfare and espionage. We learn how to become the ultimate spy, whether through a network of spies or by hiding in plain sight. Through the stealth and concealment tactics of night-time infiltration, through weapon and tool building skills, and through mission planning, we can learn much both about warfare and about adopting the right mindset for tackling our own inner and outer enemies. Adding to the mix for the spycraft lover, there are sections on capturing criminals, performing night raids, making secret codes and signs, and even techniques for predicting the weather, and using an esoteric Buddhist system of divination. An exciting and engaging tome of lost knowledge, The Book of Ninja is the final say in the world of the ninja and the ultimate classic for samurai and ninja enthusiasts alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Haunting of Bluebelle Manor: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







For Harriet Green, music is as vital to life as breathing. Waitress by day to help pay the bills, she sings every night in the New Orleans French Quarter. Approached by a stranger, Harriet learns of her estranged father’s death and the fortune she is set to inherit with enough money to pursue her music career full time. But not long after her first night in Bluebelle Manor, Harriet finds herself wandering the halls past midnight, playing mysterious melodies on the grand piano. Something is calling to her, and the secrets they whisper in her ear are frightening and dangerous.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The End of Mr. Garment (The Walter Ghost Mysteries) *




  








A novelist meets an abrupt end in this cozy mystery by the author of Dead Man Inside.

Stephen Garment, one of England’s greatest writers, is late for an engagement at the fashionable Chicago home of Mr. and Mrs. Howland Kimbarks. Fortunately, he’s just outside in a taxicab. Unfortunately, he’s dead . . .

Garment was alive when he entered the cab, and the doors were not opened. Somehow, he managed to arrive at his destination with a knife in his heart.

The authorities are unable to find any leads, and the case sits quietly until word gets to brilliant amateur detective Walter Ghost. Ghost knows his way around puzzling crimes like this one. And with Ghost on the case, the killer can be certain they won’t miss their day in court . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wisteria Witches: A Laugh-Out-Loud Funny Witch Cozy Mystery (Wisteria Witches Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*“Over my dead broomstick!”*
Zara is a newly minted witch with a knack for attracting the spirits of the dead. When she learns a ghost is haunting her new home, she teams up with a local police detective to unravel a mystery!

Wisteria Witches is Book 1 of the hit series with 1500 five-star Goodreads ratings, and over 67 million pagereads, by a Kindle Unlimited All-Star and USA Today bestselling author with over half a million books sold.

A small town with big secrets. A neighbor who bites. Plus a house with a mind of its own. Welcome to Wisteria.

If you love an un-put-down-able mystery with gripping twists, enchanting characters, and a big dose of humor, download book 1 today and see what the excitement is all about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wisteria Woven (Wisteria Witches Mysteries Book 11) *




  








Book 11 in the sensational Wisteria Witches Mysteries series by USA Today Bestselling author Angela Pepper!

Zara Riddle was looking forward to her first Halloween as a witch.

Then the little girl ghost showed up.

Zara puts costume shopping on hold, rolls up her sleeves, and does her usual witcher-i-doo.

But nothing works as planned. Mistakes are made. Dinner parties are ruined. (More than usual.)

Could this stubborn spirit be connected to a family member's past? Perhaps the Big Tragic Secret nobody talks about?

Zara won't rest until she gets to the truth, even if means pushing the whole coven to the breaking point. And break they do.

In Wisteria, when things start falling apart, there's no telling what powerful forces will be unleashed.

Especially on All Hallow's Eve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Miss Moriarty, I Presume? (The Lady Sherlock Series Book 6) *




  








Charlotte Holmes comes face to face with her enemy when Moriarty turns to her in his hour of need, in the USA Today bestselling series set in Victorian England.

A most unexpected client shows up at Charlotte Holmes's doorstep: Moriarty himself. Moriarty fears that tragedy has befallen his daughter and wants Charlotte to find out the truth.

Charlotte and Mrs. Watson travel to a remote community of occult practitioners where Moriarty's daughter was last seen, a place full of lies and liars. Meanwhile, Charlotte’s sister Livia tries to make sense of a mysterious message from her beau Mr. Marbleton. And Charlotte’s longtime friend and ally Lord Ingram at last turns his seductive prowess on Charlotte—or is it the other way around?

But the more secrets Charlotte unravels about Miss Moriarty’s disappearance, the more she wonders why Moriarty has entrusted this delicate matter to her of all people. Is it merely to test Charlotte's skills as an investigator, or has the man of shadows trapped her in a nest of vipers?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lexie Starr Cozy Mysteries Boxed Set (Books 1 to 3): Cozy Mystery Box Set #1 (A Lexie Starr Mystery) *




  








Join widowed library assistant and amateur sleuth Lexie Starr on her first three encounters with mayhem, murder, and a potential suitor.

Book 1: Lexie Starr accidently discovers that her new son-in-law may be guilty of murdering his first wife. Then Lexie's daughter, Wendy, disappears.

Book 2: At the Grand Opening of a local B&B, the Historical Society's president is found murdered in the inn's grandest suite, and Lexie, much to the owner's chagrin, horns her way in on the investigation.

Book 3: Lexie Starr has converted her boyfriend's B&B into a haunted house for Halloween. But when a young college student is found truly dead in the makeshift coffin in the parlor, Lexie fears for her boyfriend's business and sets out to solve the murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Known to Evil: A Leonid McGill Mystery (Leonid McGill series Book 2) *




  








"The newest of the great fictional detectives" (Boston Globe) from the New York Times bestselling author of the Easy Rawlins novels.

When New York private eye Leonid McGill is hired to check up on a vulnerable young woman, all he discovers is a bloody crime scene-and the woman gone missing. His client doesn't want her found. The reason will put everything McGill cherishes in harm's way: his family, his friends, and his very soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*KNIFE EDGE an utterly addictive crime thriller full of twists (Detectives Harvey & Birch Murder Mystery Book 1) *




  








A MESMERIZING BREAK-OUT CRIME THRILLER FULL OF BREATHTAKING TWISTS.

Nic always hated clubbing.

She only went out that night because she’d promised a friend.

She wakes up, naked and bound in an abandoned cottage in the middle of nowhere. Dappled light comes in through a dirty window. Her body is covered in cuts. Across the room her friend groans in pain.

A shadow passes the window. He’s back.

He picks up a knife. He begins to cut her friend. In that moment of bloody frenzy, Nic wrenches free and runs.

She’s finally safe. But this is just the beginning.

Detectives Asha Harvey and Aaron Birch arrive at the scene hours later. There is no body, there is no sign of the killer. It’s as if it never happened.

YOU THINK YOU KNOW HOW IT ENDS? THINK AGAIN.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*DEADLY SHORES an utterly addictive crime thriller full of twists (Detectives Harvey & Birch Murder Mystery Book 3) *




  








A COMPELLING CRIME THRILLER FEATURING DETECTIVES ASHA HARVEY & AARON BIRCH.

TWO SHIPS IN THE NIGHT.
ANOTHER DEAD BODY.
NO SAFE HARBOUR.

A wave lifts the stern of the boat, rigging groans in protest and a crash comes from down below, as the wails of the cargo rise above the howl of the storm.

It’s a wild Christmas Day on the rugged Northern Irish coast. But there’s no time for turkey and pud with the family for Detectives Harvey and Birch.

DS Aaron Birch leans into the wind and driving sleet. Thick, scudding clouds make the streets of Lisburn almost as dark as early evening.

Then he gets the tip-off. Smugglers coming into a boatyard in Bangor.

Birch and DI Asha Harvey head to the marina. They expect to find drugs. But the evidence points to something far, far worse.

When one of the couriers is found murdered in his hotel room, they realize they are facing in a deadly storm of corruption and criminal depravity. Will they sink or swim?

Fans of BBC’s Line of Duty, Joy Ellis, Lynda La Plante, Tana French, Rachel McLean, Claire McGowan, Angela Marsons, Steve Cavanagh and Helen H. Durrant will devour this new character-driven page-turner by one of Northern Ireland’s hottest talents.

MEET THE DETECTIVES
DETECTIVE ASHA HARVEY
Asha Harvey has always had a powerful sense of right and wrong. She has wanted to be a detective since she was a child, and while she can be a little too trusting, her open manner makes people want to confide in her. She is especially driven to succeed as a woman of colour in a largely white, male police force in Northern Ireland. Her family support her and are ridiculously proud of her, which adds to her internal pressure to succeed.

DETECTIVE AARON BIRCH
Boyish and gangly, Aaron Birch entered the police force as a detective through a graduate recruitment scheme. This makes him the butt of snide remarks by fellow officers, so he always feels he has something to prove. He also has a tendency to stretch the rules to suit himself, which can lead to him getting into trouble.

THE SETTING
A city of contrasts, Belfast is filled with beautiful old relics dating back to a golden age of shipbuilding and wealth, as well as the scars of more recent wounds. The city has an exciting sense of newness and potential, but it can’t quite shed those who lurk in the darker shadows born of its turbulent past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*After the Fact *




  








Finalist for the Daphne du Maurier Award for Excellence in Mystery/Suspense
Winner Best Legal Thriller: Independent Press Award
National Indie Excellence Award

“After the Fact is a smart, tense, edge of your seat legal thriller that delivers the goods, sending the reader on a chilling journey through the world of trusts and estates in much the same way that Grisham’s The Firm provided a terrifying glimpse into the universe of tax law. With believable characters, a twisty plot and a hero in Jack Collins that you want to root for, I found this book impossible to put down.” Robert Bailey, Wall Street Journal bestselling author of The Wrong Side and Legacy of Lies

When Jack Collins leaves a small Connecticut law practice to join one of the nation’s most prestigious firms, he trades a nondescript office for an elite one in a gleaming New York City skyscraper. He basks in the pride of working with people far more glamorous than those he left behind, including a famous boss, an alluring coworker, and a well-known client, Abigail Walker, the wealthy widow of a senator.

Jack thinks he’s on the path to glory, but he’s really a victim of deceit, a pawn in a game he doesn’t even know he’s playing. His new boss harbors deep secrets, his seductive coworker is not the person he thinks she is, and his new law firm is at the very center of a blackmail plot involving the widow Walker.

Blinded by the allure of wealth and power, Jack doesn’t see the danger around him. Time is running out for him to figure out the truth before he loses everything: his career, his marriage, and maybe even his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dead Romeos (John Lee Quarrels Book 7) *




  








Somebody is killing old men in Somerton County. Stalking and killing them in the most horrific way. The first to fall was Wilbur Forbes, murdered in his own garage in the middle of the afternoon. As Deputy John Lee Quarrels and the rest of the Somerton County Sheriff’s Department investigate the gruesome crime, the people around town are talking about a maniac passing through, putting everybody’s lives in danger. When another man falls victim to the same fate, panic sets in. People are pulling shotguns from closets and handguns from dresser drawers, keeping them loaded and available.

When John Lee discovers that the two dead men were lifelong friends and part of an informal group calling themselves the Romeos, he looks for any connection that might lead him to the murderer. When yet another member of the Romeos is slain, panic sets in throughout the county. People are shooting at strange sounds in the night, reporting suspicious cars driving down the road, and some are taking advantage of the situation to settle old scores.

While all of this is going on, Maddy Westfall is still recovering from the savage attack that changed her life and ended with the deaths of her abusers. Dealing with post-traumatic stress disorder and seeing no way out of the mental hell she is imprisoned in, she seeks solace in a bottle. When that doesn’t help, she sits in the dark with a gun to her head, looking for a final escape. Can John Lee and her trusted friends pull her back from the precipice before it’s too late?

As sultry as a Florida back road in August, as mysterious as the South's live oak trees dripping with Spanish moss, and as deadly as a copperhead strike, Dead Romeos, the seventh book in New York Times bestselling author Nick Russell's John Lee Quarrels series is sure to hook you from the first page and keep you reading late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Venetian Affair *




  








Set in the 1960s during the Cold War, this is a captivating espionage adventure from “the queen of spy writers,” who has been compared to the likes of Graham Greene and Ian Fleming (Sunday Express)

While on assignment in Paris and Venice, an American journalist works desperately to expose Communist espionage activities . . .

Fenner burned Rosenfeld’s message, reminding himself wryly that he was behaving in the very best tradition. This was a game not too difficult to learn, he thought. A game? A game in deadly earnest. A vacation in Venice that was grim business. A girl constantly beside him who wasn’t his. How the hell had he walked into this upside-down world? Where, he wondered suddenly, would Venice lead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Switch: A Novel *




  








A simple mix up throws an innocent man into the cross-hairs of sinister government secrets and ruthless political ambitions in this timely, electrifying thriller from New York Times bestselling author Joseph Finder.

Michael Tanner is on his way home from a business trip when he accidentally picks up the wrong MacBook in an airport security line. He doesn’t notice the mix-up until he arrives home in Boston, but by then it’s too late. Tanner’s curiosity gets the better of him when he discovers that the owner is a US senator and that the laptop contains top secret files.

When Senator Susan Robbins realizes she’s come back with the wrong laptop, she calls her young chief of staff, Will Abbott, in a panic. Both know that the senator broke the law by uploading classified documents onto her personal computer. If those documents wind up in the wrong hands, it could be Snowden 2.0—and her career in politics will be over. She needs to recover the MacBook before it’s too late.

When Will fails to gain Tanner’s cooperation, he is forced to take measures to retrieve the laptop before a bigger security breach is revealed. He turns to an unscrupulous “fixer” for help. In the meantime, the security agency whose files the senator has appropriated has its own methods, darker still—and suddenly Tanner finds himself a hunted man, on the run, terrified for the safety of his family, in desperate need of a plan, and able to trust no one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Time to Stand: The Epic of the Alamo *




  







The #1 New York Times–bestselling author of The Miracle of Dunkirk tells the story of the Texans who fought Santa Anna’s troops at the Battle of the Alamo. Looking out over the walls of the whitewashed Alamo, sweltering in the intense sun of a February heat wave, Colonel William Travis knew his small garrison had little chance of holding back the Mexican army. Even after a call for reinforcements brought dozens of Texans determined to fight for their fledgling republic, the cause remained hopeless. Gunpowder was scarce, food was running out, and the compound was too large to easily defend with less than two hundred soldiers. Still, given the choice, only one man opted to surrender. The rest resolved to fight and die. After thirteen days, the Mexicans charged, and the Texans were slaughtered. In exquisite detail, Walter Lord recreates the fight to uphold the Texan flag. He sheds light not just on frontier celebrities like Jim Bowie and Davy Crockett, but on the ordinary soldiers who died alongside them. Though the fight ended two centuries ago, the men of the Alamo will never be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hitler: The Memoir of the Nazi Insider Who Turned Against the Fuhrer *




  








Of American and German parentage, Ernst Hanfstaengl graduated from Harvard and ran the family business in New York for a dozen years before returning to Germany in 1921. By chance he heard a then little-known Adolf Hitler speaking in a Munich beer hall and, mesmerized by his extraordinary oratorical power, was convinced the man would some day come to power. As Hitler’s fanatical theories and ideas hardened, however, he surrounded himself with rabid extremists such as Goering, Hess, and Goebbels, and Hanfstaengl became estranged from him.

But with the Nazi’s major unexpected political triumph in 1930, Hitler became a national figure, and he invited Hanfstaengl to be his foreign press secretary. It is from this unique insider’s position that the author provides a vivid, intimate view of Hitler—with his neuroses, repressions, and growing megalomania—over the next several years. In 1937, four years after Hitler came to power, relations between Hanfstaengl and the Nazis had deteriorated to such a degree that he was forced to flee for his life, escaping to Switzerland. Here is a portrait of Hitler as you’ve rarely seen him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Marines In World War II - Bougainville And The Northern Solomons*




  








Contains 51 photos and 28 maps and charts.

The fight to remove the barriers protecting the main base of the Japanese in New Guinea at Rabaul, was characterized by brutal jungle fighting attritional warfare of the worst sort and required every bit of toughness from the Marines that landed there.

“BOUGAINVILLE AND THE NORTHERN SOLOMONS is a narrative not only of Marines against the Japanese, but of Marines against the jungle. In all the past history of the Corps, whether it be Nicaragua, Haiti, or Guadalcanal, it is improbable that Marine units ever faced and defeated such an implacable combination of terrain and hostile opposition.

In this struggle, as always, superior training, discipline, determination and unquestioning will to win on the part of individual Marines were the crucial factors. Indeed, those same factors may be said to constitute common denominators of victory under any circumstances, whether jungle or atoll, on the ground or in the air. -C. B. CATES, GENERAL, U. S. MARINE CORPS, COMMANDANT OF THE MARINE CORPS”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/21/22.

Currently < $3

*Marines In World War II - Marines In The Central Solomons *





  








Contains 90 photos and 18 maps and charts.

“In the grand strategy of the Pacific War, the Central Solomons operation constituted only a short step in the overall advance on Japan. But in the neutralization of Rabaul, Japan’s key holding in her "Southeastern Area," this campaign played a vital role.

By early 1943 the Central Solomons area might be described as an amphibious no man’s land lying between Rabaul and the new Allied citadel of Guadalcanal, across which the two antagonists exchanged air and naval blows. The Japanese, by increasing the strength of their garrisons in New Georgia, had already begun their effort to control this strategic area. The Allied campaign that followed was designed to drive them out and establish a forward base from which Rabaul could be brought under constant assault.

It is a source of extreme pride to me that those Marines who participated in the Central Solomons operations acquitted themselves with such distinction. Despite the most adverse weather, terrain and climate, the enemy was driven out and the mission finally accomplished. Growing out of this campaign was an extremely significant sense of mutual admiration between the Army, Navy and Marine troops involved.-LEMUEL C. SHEPHERD, JR. GENERAL, U. S. MARINE CORPS COMMANDANT OF THE MARINE CORPS”


----------



## CS

Currently $1.99 (I paid $5 for it a few months ago and still haven't read it. Wish I had waited!)

*Rita Moreno: A Memoir*



  






*In this New York Times bestselling memoir, West Side Story star Rita Moreno shares her remarkable journey from a young girl with simple beginnings in Puerto Rico to Hollywood legend—one of the few performers, and the only Hispanic, to win an Oscar, Grammy, Tony and two Emmys.*

Born Rosita Dolores Alverio in the idyll of Puerto Rico, Moreno, at age five, embarked on a harrowing sea voyage with her mother and wound up in the harsh barrios of the Bronx, where she discovered dancing, singing, and acting as ways to escape a tumultuous childhood. Making her Broadway debut by age thirteen—and moving on to Hollywood in its Golden Age just a few years later—she worked alongside such stars as Gary Cooper, Yul Brynner, and Ann Miller.

When discovered by Louis B. Mayer of MGM, the wizard himself declared: “She looks like a Spanish Elizabeth Taylor.” Cast by Gene Kelly as Zelda Zanders in _Singin’ in the Rain_ and then on to her Oscar-winning performance in _West Side Story_, she catapulted to fame—yet found herself repeatedly typecast as the “utility ethnic,” a role she found almost impossible to elude.

Here, for the first time, Rita reflects on her struggles to break through Hollywood’s racial and sexual barriers. She explores the wounded little girl behind the glamorous façade—and what it took to find her place in the world. She talks candidly about her relationship with Elvis Presley, her encounters with Howard Hughes, and the passionate romance with Marlon Brando that nearly killed her. And she shares the illusiveness of a “perfect” marriage and the incomparable joys of motherhood.

Infused with Rita Moreno’s quick wit and deep insight, this memoir is the dazzling portrait of a stage and screen star who longed to become who she really is—and triumphed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/22/22.


Currently $1.

*Sunkiller *




  








What would you do if you found the secret of a lifetime? What if you could change the universe?

Chase Weston never would have thought being the bodyguard for an archaeologist would be so dangerous…even an archaeologist digging for the remains of an alien civilization on another planet.

But everyone wants what Dr. Angel Cortez has found... no matter the human cost.

Because beneath the dirt and stone lies an ancient mystery, a secret history, and a warning of an implacable alien enemy. And if the warnings are true, then corporate mercenaries and Sea Dragon commandoes are the least of Chase’s worries.

Can Sgt. Chase Weston and Dr. Evangeline Cortez uncover the mystery of the Sunkillers? Or will they just be the latest to die trying?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Complete Alien Apocalypse Series (Parts I-IV Plus Bonus Novella): An Apocalyptic, Romantic, Science Fiction, Alien Invasion Adventure*




  








The complete Alien Apocalypse series! An apocalyptic, romantic, science fiction alien adventure with a futuristic coliseum!

Includes all four novels in the ALIEN APOCALYPSE series, a dystopian, post-apocalyptic science fiction romance centered around heroine Jet Tetsuo, a human raised on Earth after being conquered by an alien race known as the Nirreth.

THE CULLING (Part I): Jet is a 19-year-old skag, one of the humans still living free on Earth following an invasion of creatures called the Nirreth. Her whole life changes when she is “culled” by an alien ship while scavenging in old Vancouver.

THE ROYALS (Part II): A slave of the Nirreth Royals, Jet becomes a Rings fighter, the first female human to ever claim that title. Of course, everyone expects Jet to die in the first match, but the way events are unfolding with the Royals, she’ll be lucky to make it there at all.

THE NEW ORDER (Part III): Jet’s new role as the prince’s consort presents even more dangers than being a Rings fighter. For one thing, a lot more people want to kill her. Worse, Ringmaster Trazen remains as obsessed with Jet as ever.

THE REBELLION (Part IV): In the fourth and final chapter, Jet finds herself a slave in the home of her mortal enemy, Trazen, and desperate to escape. But events swiftly unfold that show her nothing is what it seems, not even Trazen himself.

THE RINGS FIGHTER (Bonus Novella!): Everyone said he burned through human slaves, especially the females. So when Chloe catches the eye of the tall, handsome Ringmaster, she figures her time is finally up. But Trazen may not be exactly what he appears.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Eye of Minds (The Mortality Doctrine, Book One) *




  








The world is virtual, but the danger is real in book one of the bestselling Mortality Doctrine series, the next phenomenon from the author of the Maze Runner series, James Dashner. 

Includes a sneak peek of The Fever Code,the highly-anticipated conclusion to the Maze Runner series—the novel that finally reveals how the maze was built!

The VirtNet offers total mind and body immersion, and the more hacking skills you have, the more fun it is. Why bother following the rules when it’s so easy to break them? But some rules were made for a reason. Some technology is too dangerous to fool with. And one gamer has been doing exactly that, with murderous results.

The government knows that to catch a hacker, you need a hacker. And they’ve been watching Michael. If he accepts their challenge, Michael will need to go off the VirtNet grid, to the back alleys and corners of the system human eyes have never seen—and it’s possible that the line between game and reality will be blurred forever.

The author who brought you the #1 New York Times bestselling MAZE RUNNER series and two #1 movies—The Maze Runner and The Scorch Trials—now brings you an electrifying adventure trilogy an edge-of-your-seat adventure that takes you into a world of hyperadvanced technology, cyber terrorists, and gaming beyond your wildest dreams . . . and your worst nightmares.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Firmament of Flame (The Universe After Book 3) *




  








For fans of Firefly and James S. A. Corey's Expanse novels, The Firmament of Flame is the third installment in Drew Williams' Universe After series.

For nearly a century, the Justified have been searching for gifted children to help prevent the return of the pulse. Until recently, they thought they were the only ones.

Jane Kamali and her telekinetic protégé Esa, now seventeen, barely managed to claim victory against a Cyn—a being of pure energy—hell bent on hunting down the gifted. Now they face an army.

The Cyn and their followers will stop at nothing to find Esa and the others. No one knows what they want, but Jane, Esa, and their allies in the Justified are determined to find out.

Even if they have to go to the ends of the known universe to do it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Universe After: The Stars Now Unclaimed, A Chain Across the Dawn, The Firmament of Flame*




  








This discounted ebundle includes: The Stars Now Unclaimed, A Chain Across the Dawn, The Firmament of Flame

"The only thing more fun than a bonkers space battle is a whole book packed with bonkers space battles. Come for the exploding spaceships, stay for the intriguing universe." —Becky Chambers, author of A Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet on The Stars Now Unclaimed

A hundred years ago, a new weapon was deployed to defend a peaceful world, but instead a pulse of mysterious radiation spread throughout the galaxy, stripping some planets of their technological capabilities and leaving others untouched. Now former soldier and mercenary Jane Kamali travels the galaxy recruiting gifted children in an attempt to understand the Pulse and to prevent its return. Set in a far future galaxy, these three action-packed science fiction romps are perfect for fans of Firefly and James S. A. Corey's Expanse novels.

The Stars Now Unclaimed: Jane Kamali is an agent for the Justified. Her mission: to recruit children with miraculous gifts in the hope that they might prevent the Pulse from once again sending countless worlds back to the dark ages. Hot on her trail is the Pax--a collection of fascist zealots who believe they are the rightful rulers of the galaxy and who remain untouched by the Pulse. Now Jane, a handful of comrades from her past, and a telekinetic girl called Esa must fight their way through a galaxy full of dangerous conflicts, remnants of ancient technology, and other hidden dangers.

A Chain Across the Dawn: On a visit to a particularly remote planet, Jane and Esa learn that they’re not the only ones searching for gifted children. They find themselves on the tail of a mysterious being with impossible powers who will stop at nothing to get his hands on the very children that Esa and Jane are trying to save.

The Firmament of Flame: Jane Kamali and her telekinetic protégé Esa, now seventeen, barely managed to claim victory against a Cyn—a being of pure energy—hell bent on hunting down the gifted. Now they face an army. The Cyn and their followers will stop at nothing to find Esa and the others. No one knows what they want, but Jane, Esa, and their allies in the Justified are determined to find out. Even if they have to go to the ends of the known universe to do it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fire and Ashes: A Post-Apocalyptic Survival Thriller (Falling Skies Book 1)*




  








An asteroid on a collision course with Earth. A government coverup. A family caught in the middle.

Welcome to Falling Skies. Do you have what it takes to survive?

Former Marine Caleb Machert is managing overworked line crews when reports of an impending world-wide disaster hit the news. His men panic, but he’s not buying it. The government would never hide something this important, would they?

Elizabeth is busy herding her students into the library when she discovers an asteroid is headed straight for the east coast. Her first instinct is to find her husband and daughter and flee west, but she can’t leave. Twenty first graders are depending on her.

Lana spends her morning slogging though a calculus exam, oblivious to the news spreading across social media. When her boyfriend demands they escape before it’s too late, she refuses. She’s not leaving without her parents.

It’s a race against the clock for the Macherts to find each other and reach safety before the world they know and love ceases to exist.

Fire and Ashes is book one in the Falling Skies series, a post-apocalyptic thriller series following ordinary people struggling to survive when a meteor strike plunges the United States into chaos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Billy's Experiment *




  








On the night of a blood moon eclipse, park ranger Bill Steward saves a newborn baby on the misty moors of Old Castle’s national park, changing the course of his and the infant’s life forever.

Seven autumns later, Bill and his wife, Dorothy, discover a ghastly experiment in a treehouse and a mysterious medical prescription written in a childish scribble.

Bill realises what he’d observed on the moors seven autumns ago wasn’t what it seemed. Who was saving who, exactly?

Just as Bill’s eclipse is beginning, so too is Billy’s.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Watching Baseball Smarter: A Professional Fan's Guide for Beginners, Semi-experts, and Deeply Serious Geeks *




  







Zack Hample's bestselling, smart, and funny fan’s guide to baseball explains the ins and outs of pitching, hitting, running, and fielding, while offering insider trivia and anecdotes that will appeal to anyone—whether you're a major league couch potato, life-long season ticket-holder, or a beginner.

• What is the difference between a slider and a curveball?
• At which stadium did “The Wave” first make an appearance?
• Which positions are neverplayed by lefties?
• Why do some players urinate on their hands?

Combining the narrative voice and attitude of Michael Lewis with the compulsive brilliance of Schott’s Miscellany, Watching Baseball Smarter will increase your understanding and enjoyment of the sport—no matter what your level of expertise.

Featuring a glossary of baseball slang, an appendix of important baseball stats, and an appendix of uniform numbers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Vesper Flights *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of H is for Hawk and winner of the Samuel Johnson Prize for nonfiction, comes a transcendent collection of essays about the human relationship to the natural world.

Animals don’t exist in order to teach us things, but that is what they have always done, and most of what they teach us is what we think we know about ourselves.

In Vesper Flights, Helen Macdonald brings together a collection of her best loved essays, along with new pieces on topics ranging from nostalgia for a vanishing countryside to the tribulations of farming ostriches to her own private vespers while trying to fall asleep.

Meditating on notions of captivity and freedom, immigration and flight, Helen invites us into her most intimate experiences: observing the massive migration of songbirds from the top of the Empire State Building, watching tens of thousands of cranes in Hungary, seeking the last golden orioles in Suffolk’s poplar forests. She writes with heart-tugging clarity about wild boar, swifts, mushroom hunting, migraines, the strangeness of birds’ nests, and the unexpected guidance and comfort we find when watching wildlife.

By one of this century’s most important and insightful nature writers, Vesper Flights is a captivating and foundational book about observation, fascination, time, memory, love and loss and how we make sense of the world around us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Effin' Birds: A Field Guide to Identification *




  








A compact, comprehensive, and very silly field guide featuring more than 200 of the rudest birds on earth—from the creator of the Webby Award–winning hit Instagram account!

Effin’ Birds is the most eagerly anticipated new volume in the grand and noble profession of nature writing and bird identification. Sitting proudly alongside Sibley, Kaufman, and Peterson, this book contains more than 150 pages crammed full of classic, monochrome plumage art paired with the delightful but dirty aphorisms (think “I’m going to need more booze to deal with this week”) that made the Effin’ Birds feed a household name. Also included in its full, Technicolor glory is John James Audubon’s most beautiful work matched with modern life advice. Including never-before-seen birds, insults, and field notes, this guide is a must-have for any effin’ fan or birder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Becoming Leonardo: An Exploded View of the Life of Leonardo da Vinci*




  








A Wall Street Journal Book of the Year
A Spectator Book of the Year

“A truly intimate portrait of one of the greatest creators in human history,” this biography of Leonardo Da Vinci “has the pace, elegance, and authorial omnipresence of a novel,” bringing both artist and Renaissance Italy to life (Noah Charney, author of The Art of Forgery)

Why did Leonardo Da Vinci leave so many of his major works uncompleted? Why did this resolute pacifist build war machines for the notorious Borgias? Why did he carry the Mona Lisa with him everywhere he went for decades, yet never quite finish it? Why did he write backwards, and was he really at war with Michelangelo? And was he gay?

In a book unlike anything ever written about the Renaissance genius, Mike Lankford explodes every cliché about Da Vinci and then reconstructs him based on a rich trove of available evidence—bringing to life for the modern reader the man who has been studied by scholars for centuries—yet has remained as mysterious as ever.

Seeking to envision Da Vinci without the obscuring residue of historical varnish, the sights, sounds, smells, and feel of Renaissance Italy—usually missing in other biographies—are all here, transporting readers back to a world of war and plague and court intrigue, of viciously competitive famous artists, of murderous tyrants with exquisite tastes in art . . .

Lankford brilliantly captures Da Vinci’s life as the compelling and dangerous adventure it seems to have actually been—fleeing from one sanctuary to the next, somehow surviving in war zones beside his friend Machiavelli, struggling to make art his way or no way at all . . . and often paying dearly for those decisions.

It is a thrilling and absorbing journey into the life of a ferociously dedicated loner, whose artwork in one way or another represents his noble rebellion, providing inspiration that is timeless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Galileo: Watcher of the Skies *




  








[Wootton] excels in boldly speculating about Galileo’s motives” (The New York Times Book Review).

Tackling Galileo as astronomer, engineer, and author, David Wootton places him at the center of Renaissance culture. He traces Galileo through his early rebellious years; the beginnings of his scientific career constructing a “new physics”; his move to Florence seeking money, status, and greater freedom to attack intellectual orthodoxies; his trial for heresy and narrow escape from torture; and his house arrest and physical (though not intellectual) decline. Wootton also reveals much that is new—from Galileo’s premature Copernicanism to a previously unrecognized illegitimate daughter—and, controversially, rejects the long-established belief that Galileo was a good Catholic.

Absolutely central to Galileo’s significance—and to science more broadly—is the telescope, the potential of which Galileo was the first to grasp. Wootton makes clear that it totally revolutionized and galvanized scientific endeavor to discover new and previously unimagined facts. Drawing extensively on Galileo’s voluminous letters, many of which were self-censored and sly, this is an original, arresting, and highly readable biography of a difficult, remarkable Renaissance genius.

Selected as a Choice Outstanding Academic Title in the Astronautics and Astronomy Category


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Men Are from Mars, Women Are from Venus: The Classic Guide to Understanding the Opposite Sex*




  








The Phenomenal #1 New York Times Bestseller

In his classic guide to understanding the opposite sex, Dr. John Gray, provides a practical and proven way for men and women to improve their communication and relationships by acknowledging the differences between them.

Once upon a time Martians and Venusians met, fell in love, and had happy relationships together because they respected and accepted their differences. Then they came to Earth and amnesia set in: they forgot they were from different planets.

Based on years of successful counseling of couples and individuals, Men Are from Mars, Women Are from Venus has helped millions of couples transform their relationships. Now viewed as a modern classic, this timeless book has helped men and women realize how different they can be in their communication styles, their emotional needs, and their modes of behavior, and offers the secrets of communicating without conflicts, allowing couples to give intimacy every chance to grow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Pentagon Papers: The Secret History of the Vietnam War *




  








This historic file exposing US government lies about the Vietnam War contains “the most significant leaks of classified material in American history” (The Washington Post).

Published by The New York Times in 1971, The Pentagon Papers riveted an already divided nation with startling revelations about the United States’ involvement in Vietnam. Through a series of articles, documents and studies, it details the Johnson Administration’s systemic lies to both the public and congress about America’s true role in the conflict.

With a new foreword by James L. Greenfield, this edition of the Pulitzer Prize–winning story is essential reading for anyone interested in the role of a free press in combating government deception.

This incomparable volume includes:

The Truman and Eisenhower Years: 1945–1960 by Fox Butterfield
Origins of the Insurgency in South Vietnam by Fox Butterfield
The Kennedy Years: 1961–1963 by Hedrick Smith
The Overthrow of Ngo Dinh Diem: May-November, 1963 by Hedrick Smith
The Covert War and Tonkin Gulf: February-August, 1964 by Neil Sheehan
The Consensus to Bomb North Vietnam: August, 1964–February, 1965 by Neil Sheehan
The Launching of the Ground War: March-July, 1965 by Neil Sheehan
The Buildup: July, 1965–September, 1966 by Fox Butterfield
Secretary McNamara’s Disenchantment: October, 1966–May, 1967 by Hedrick Smith
The Tet Offensive and the Turnaround by E. W. Kenworthy
Analysis and Comment
Court Records
Biographies of Key Figures


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Charming Spell (The Heaven Springs Paranormal Cozy Mystery Series Book 2) *




  








A Warrior Angel, a Pesky Ex, and an Unlikely Murder Victim

Mandy is up to her neck when her ex from Hollywood shows up uninvited. She's done with the guy but he can't take no for an answer. And when he becomes a murder suspect, will she feel obligated to help in the investigation?

What was a warrior angel doing in town? Is something dark and mysterious brewing just below the surface of the community? Are friends actually enemies in disguise? Can Mandy trust her own grandmother? Clues, answers and more questions surface in the second book in the Heaven Springs Paranormal Mystery Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Night Is Deep (A Liam Dempsey Thriller Book 2) *




  








Though he’s still tormented by his brother’s murder and the accident that ended his career, ex-homicide detective Liam Dempsey is trying to move on. His girlfriend and their adopted son are the best things that ever happened to him—and being a police liaison is the next best thing to being back on the force. But when an old friend asks for his help, Liam is thrust into a harrowing investigation that reawakens his darkest personal demons.

A politician has been violently attacked, and his wife is kidnapped for ransom. But as police mobilize to track the victim and trap her abductor, the case takes a chilling turn from extortion to grisly murder. Whoever snatched Valerie Farrow wants blood and money—and they’re brutally collecting.

Working with, and against, the police, Liam is forced to dig deep to expose the ugly truth—even if it means digging his own grave in the process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Grim Tidings (Aisling Grimlock Book 1) *




  








Grim(ace) while you work ...

Aisling Grimlock is having a bad week. Well, actually, she’s having a bad life -- not that she's complaining. Okay, she's totally complaining.

After being laid off from her secretarial position, she has no choice but to join the family business, and now she’s a full-time grim reaper. That’s right. She collects and transfers souls to the hereafter.

Cool, huh? Not quite.

On the second day of her new job, Aisling (literally!) stumbles over a dead body that’s not on her list and the stakes are suddenly raised because, when a name isn’t on the list, that means someone stole it (and that's never a good thing).

Aisling’s family, which consists of a tempestuous father and four overbearing older brothers, are hot on the case – but the answers they’re coming up with aren’t exactly soothing.

It seems a contingent of wraiths have descended on the area, and they’re not just dangerous for unsuspecting souls and the general populace. The Grimlock family is at risk, too.

If that weren’t bad enough, Aisling finds herself inexplicably drawn to Detective Griffin Taylor – the police officer who considers her a murder suspect. Oh, and she's a wraith-magnet -- although, truth be told, she's more interested in Detective Taylor.

Aisling is determined to prove that she has what it takes to be a great reaper – even if it means risking her life and proving her father and brothers wrong when it comes to her competence level.

When things finally become clear, will Aisling survive long enough to make things right? Or, will she fall prey to the wraiths and the individual controlling them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Curious Beginning (A Veronica Speedwell Mystery Book 1) *




  








The New York Times bestselling author of the Lady Julia Grey mysteries returns once more to Victorian England and introduces intrepid adventuress Veronica Speedwell.... 

London, 1887. After burying her spinster aunt, orphaned Veronica Speedwell is free to resume her world travels in pursuit of scientific inquiry—and the occasional romantic dalliance. As familiar with hunting butterflies as with fending off admirers, Veronica intends to embark upon the journey of a lifetime.

But fate has other plans when Veronica thwarts her own attempted abduction with the help of an enigmatic German baron, who offers her sanctuary in the care of his friend Stoker, a reclusive and bad-tempered natural historian. But before the baron can reveal what he knows of the plot against her, he is found murdered—leaving Veronica and Stoker on the run from an elusive assailant as wary partners in search of the villainous truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Murderous Relation (A Veronica Speedwell Mystery Book 5) *




  








A royal scandal’s connection to a brutal serial killer threatens London in this new Veronica Speedwell adventure from New York Times bestselling and Edgar® Award–nominated author Deanna Raybourn.

Autumn 1888. Veronica Speedwell and her colleague Stoker are asked by Lady Wellingtonia Beauclerk to stop a potential scandal so explosive it threatens to rock the monarchy. Prince Albert Victor is a regular visitor to the most exclusive private club in London, and the proprietress, Madame Aurore, has received an expensive gift that can be traced back to the prince. Lady Wellie would like Veronica and Stoker to retrieve it from the club before scandal can break. 

Worse yet, London is being terrorized by what would become the most notorious and elusive serial killer in history, Jack the Ripper—and Lady Wellie suspects the prince may be responsible.

Veronica and Stoker reluctantly agree to go undercover at Madame Auroreʼs high-class brothel, where a body soon turns up. Secrets are swirling around Veronica and the royal family—and it is up to Veronica and Stoker to find the truth, before it is too late for all of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bloodstream *




  








With her acclaimed novels Harvest and Life Support, Tess Gerritsen has injected a powerful dose of adrenaline into the medical thriller. Now, Gerritsen melds page-turning suspense with chilling realism as a small-town doctor races to unravel the roots of a violent outbreak—before it destroys everything she loves.

Lapped by the gentle waters of Locust Lake, the small resort town of Tranquility, Maine, seems like the perfect spot for Dr. Claire Elliot to shelter her adolescent son, Noah, from the distractions of the big city and the lingering memory of his father's death. But with the first snap of winter comes shocking news that puts her practice on the line: a teenage boy under her care has committed an appalling act of violence. And as Claire and all of Tranquility soon discover, it is just the start of a chain of lethal outbursts among the town's teenagers.

As the rash of disturbing behavior grows, Claire uncovers a horrifying secret: this is not the first time it has happened. Twice a century, the children of Tranquility lash out with deadly violence. Claire suspects that there is a biological cause for the epidemic, and she fears that the placid Locust Lake may conceal an insidious danger. As she races to save Tranquility—and her son—from harm, Claire discovers an even greater threat: a shocking conspiracy to manipulate nature and cause innocents to slaughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shark Skin Suite: A Novel (Serge Storms series Book 18 ) *




  








Bottom feeders beware: the Sunshine State’s favorite psychotic killer and lovable Floridaphile Serge Storms has found a new calling, legal eagle, and he’s going to make a killing as a crusading attorney—and star as a dashing lawyer on the big screen—in this madcap escapade from the insanely funny New York Times bestselling author Tim Dorsey.

When it comes to swimming with the sharks, there is no bigger kahuna than Serge Storms. Binging on a marathon of legal movies set in Florida, Serge finds his calling: the law. Never mind law school or that degree, Serge becomes a freelance fixer—wildcat paralegal and pilgrim to the hallowed places where legal classics of the big screen such as Body Heat, Cool Hand Luke, and Absence of Malice were filmed practically in his own backyard.

One of Serge’s old flames, young lawyer Brook Campanella, is also a rising star thanks to her expertise in the field of foreclosure law. Ruthless at taking down the greedy banksters kicking people out of their homes, she lands a major class-action lawsuit, and wins big. The opposition is determined to shut her down and they’ll go to extreme lengths to do it.

Luckily for her, Serge has been hired to do some investigative legwork on the case. There's nothing he likes better than saving a damsel in distress, especially when it means kicking a bunch of shyster butt. The mayhem comes to a hilarious head at the Key West courthouse, at the height of the island’s raucous Fantasy Fest street carnival, and no one, including Serge, will ever be the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Brotherhood Betrayed: The Man Behind the Rise and Fall of Murder, Inc. (Murder Inc.) *




  








The riveting true story of the rise and fall of Murder, Inc. and the executioner-turned-informant whose mysterious death became a turning point in Mob history.

In the fall of 1941, a momentous trial was underway that threatened to end the careers and lives of New York’s most brutal mob kingpins. The lead witness, Abe Reles, had been a trusted executioner for Murder, Inc., the enforcement arm of a coast-to-coast mob network known as the Commission. But the man responsible for coolly silencing hundreds of informants was about to become the most talkative snitch of all. In exchange for police protection, Reles was prepared to rat out his murderous friends, from Albert Anastasia to Bugsy Siegel—but before he could testify, his shattered body was discovered on a rooftop outside his heavily-guarded hotel room. Was it a botched escape, or punishment for betraying the loyalty of the country’s most powerful mobsters?

Michael Cannell's A Brotherhood Betrayed traces the history of Murder, Inc. through Reles’ rise from street punk to murder chieftain to stool pigeon, ending with his fateful death on a Coney Island rooftop. It resurrects a time when crime became organized crime: a world of money and power, depravity and corruption, street corner ambushes and elaborately choreographed hits by wise-cracking foot soldiers with names like Buggsy Goldstein and Tick Tock Tannenbaum.

For a brief moment before World War II erupted, America fixated on the delicate balance of trust and betrayal on the Brooklyn streets. This is the story of the one man who tipped the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Reunion: An utterly gripping psychological thriller with a jaw-dropping twist *




  








They were all there the day your sister went missing.
Who is lying? Who is next?

THEN – In charge of her little sister at the beach, Claire allowed Eleanor to walk to the shop alone to buy an ice cream. Placing a coin into her hand, Claire told her to be quick, knowing how much she wanted the freedom.

Eleanor never came back.

NOW – The time has finally come to sell the family farm and Claire is organising a reunion of her dearest friends, the same friends who were present the day her sister went missing.

When another girl disappears, long-buried secrets begin to surface. One of the group hides the darkest secret of them all…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The New Wife: A totally gripping psychological thriller with a twist you won't see coming *




  








You can never truly know what goes on behind closed doors…

My darling son, Sam, is marrying his childhood sweetheart and I couldn’t be prouder of the man he’s grown into. Walking out on his abusive father all those years ago was the best thing I ever did. And today he stands, tall and handsome, saying ‘I do’ to my dream daughter-in-law. If I hadn’t pushed them together all those years ago, he might never have found a girl as perfect as Lauren. It’s true what they say, mother always knows best.

But weeks later, Lauren is dead and police cars fill the driveway of their idyllic countryside home. As they question Sam, I sense he’s hiding something. Why won’t he look me in the eye? And who does he rush off to meet as soon as the police are gone?

Desperate, I do what every good mother would do: I let myself into Sam and Lauren’s bedroom. What I see, I will never be able to forget. My son’s beautiful new wife was hiding a dangerous secret. Can I clear my son’s name? And could my life be in danger now too?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Northern Thunder (A Will Parker Thriller Book 1) *




  








INTO THE LION’S DEN 

North Korea.

For Kim Jong-un, the time has come to position his country atop the world’s pecking order. To do so, he has invested his nation’s resources in one rogue scientist. Peter Nampo is a nanotech specialist who has developed a nuclear missile not only capable of reaching the heart of Los Angeles, but also capable of knocking out America’s eyes in the skies—the GPS satellites overseeing the Korean Peninsula. Jong-un has funded Nampo’s secret laboratory somewhere in a valley of the Taebaek Mountains.

Marine recon veteran and small town prosecutor William Parker has a history with Peter Nampo—and is the only one who can identify him. Recruited into a joint CIA and Pentagon Dark Ops Taskforce, Parker must infiltrate the Hermit Kingdom, find Nampo, and end the scientist’s threat. But there’s more to this mission than Parker knows, and what he discovers is a danger far greater than being trapped behind enemy lines . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Politikill *




  








Take a bribe, meet your maker.

Imagine if someone recorded politicians accepting bribes. Or, an execution squad murdered corrupt legislators on camera, then broadcast politicians' wrongdoings. What if politicians actually feared retribution for accepting payola? Consider the seismic reverberations which would occur within the DC infrastructure if politicians feared dishonesty and graft.

Could our current government still run as our founding fathers intended?

Those questions drive the conflict at the center of Politikill, a thriller that grapples with timely issues around the broken political system in Washington, DC. Only Rice University History Professor Erasmus Luther understands that history is indeed repeating itself, and more importantly POWER does not share secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Ninth Step - John Milton #8 (John Milton Series) *




  








John Milton is a former assassin for the British government. He is a ronin, trying to atone for his past sins by offering his services to those people who have no-one else to whom they can turn.

Milton is keeping a low profile in London when he meets Eddie Fabian. Fabian confesses that he is considering suicide, and that the reason for his depression was the abuse that he suffered as a child. Milton offers to help, but, before he can, Eddie is found dead in circumstances that Milton considers suspicious. And then events take a turn that no-one could have anticipated…

Milton’s attempted good deed becomes a quest to unveil corruption at the highest levels of government and murder at the dark heart of the criminal underworld. Milton is pulled back into the game, and that’s going to have serious consequences for everyone who crosses his path.

Prepare yourself for another hair-raising, heart-pounding adventure from the new master of the thriller. With over one million downloads and thousands of five star reviews, if you haven’t read Mark Dawson yet, what are you waiting for?

Don’t start this book at night if sleep is important to you….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Company: A Novel of the CIA*




  








This realistic New York Times–bestselling epic spy novel captures the thrilling story of CIA agents in the latter half of the Twentieth Century.

The New York Times bestselling spy novel The Company lays bare the history and inner workings of the CIA. This critically acclaimed blockbuster from internationally renowned novelist Robert Littell seamlessly weaves together history and fiction to create a multigenerational, wickedly nostalgic saga of the CIA—known as “the Company” to insiders. Racing across a landscape spanning the legendary Berlin Base of the ’50s, the Soviet invasion of Hungary, the Bay of Pigs, Afghanistan, and the Gorbachev putsch, The Company tells the thrilling story of agents imprisoned in double lives, fighting an amoral, elusive, formidable enemy—and each other—in an internecine battle within the Company itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Vicious Circle: A Novel of Complicity*




  








“A searing, thrilling, intelligent and often blackly funny book . . . [by] the finest American writer of espionage fiction” (John Connolly, #1 internationally-bestselling author of Woman in the Woods).

Under the leadership of a visionary woman president of the United States, the global community brokers a major compromise between Israel and the Palestinian authority in the hopes of snuffing out the violent flash-point that fuels the flames of global terrorism. But then, Isaac Apfulbaum, a well-known fundamentalist rabbi, is taken hostage by Dr. al-Saath, a legendary Palestinian terrorist, who demands the release of several Palestinian prisoners in exchange for his captive.

As Israel coaxes Elihu—a former Mossad officer—out of retirement to hunt down the terrorist who motivated his final mission, al-Saath and Apfulbaum find themselves building an extraordinary relationship between hostage taker and hostage: parallels between these two battle-hardened partisans become the bonds that could lead to reconciliation. But the Mossad strike team is closing in . . .

Ferociously suspenseful and brilliantly topical, Vicious Circle is a thriller that, like The Company before it, breaks down an entire culture of violence into the corrupted consciences that embody it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tree Story: The History of the World Written in Rings *




  








What if the stories of trees and people are more closely linked than we ever imagined?

Winner of the World Wildlife Fund's 2020 Jan Wolkers Prize
One of Science News's "Favorite Books of 2020"
A New York Times "New and Noteworthy" Book
A 2020 Woodland Book of the Year
Gold Winner of the 2020 Foreword INDIES Award in Ecology & Environment
Bronze Winner of the 2021 Independent Publisher Book Award in Environment/Ecology

People across the world know that to tell how old a tree is, you count its rings. Few people, however, know that research into tree rings has also made amazing contributions to our understanding of Earth's climate history and its influences on human civilization over the past 2,000 years. In her captivating book Tree Story, Valerie Trouet reveals how the seemingly simple and relatively familiar concept of counting tree rings has inspired far-reaching scientific breakthroughs that illuminate the complex interactions between nature and people.

Trouet, a leading tree-ring scientist, takes us out into the field, from remote African villages to radioactive Russian forests, offering readers an insider's look at tree-ring research, a discipline known as dendrochronology. Tracing her own professional journey while exploring dendrochronology's history and applications, Trouet describes the basics of how tell-tale tree cores are collected and dated with ring-by-ring precision, explaining the unexpected and momentous insights we've gained from the resulting samples.

Blending popular science, travelogue, and cultural history, Tree Story highlights exciting findings of tree-ring research, including the fate of lost pirate treasure, successful strategies for surviving California wildfire, the secret to Genghis Khan's victories, the connection between Egyptian pharaohs and volcanoes, and even the role of olives in the fall of Rome. These fascinating tales are deftly woven together to show us how dendrochronology sheds light on global climate dynamics and uncovers the clear links between humans and our leafy neighbors. Trouet delights us with her dedication to the tangible appeal of studying trees, a discipline that has taken her to austere and beautiful landscapes around the globe and has enabled scientists to solve long-pondered mysteries of Earth and its human inhabitants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Bible: A Biography (Books That Changed the World) *




  








The renowned religious historian “preaches the gospel truth . . . explaining how the spiritual guide . . . came into being and evolved over the centuries” (Vanity Fair).

As the single work at the heart of Christianity, the world’s largest organized religion, the Bible is the spiritual guide for one out of every three people in the world. It is also the world’s most widely distributed book and its bestselling, with an estimated six billion copies sold in the last two hundred years. But the Bible is a complex work with a complicated and obscure history. Its contents have changed over the centuries, it has been transformed by translation, and, through interpretation, has developed manifold meanings to various religions, denominations, and sects.

In this seminal account, acclaimed historian Karen Armstrong discusses the conception, gestation, life, and afterlife of history’s most powerful book. Armstrong analyzes the social and political situation in which oral history turned into written scripture, how this all-pervasive scripture was collected into one work, how it became accepted as Christianity’s sacred text, and how its interpretation changed over time. Armstrong’s history of the Bible is a brilliant, captivating book, crucial in an age of declining faith and rising fundamentalism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Toward the Setting Sun: John Ross, the Cherokees, and the Trail of Tears*




  








“Richly detailed and well-researched,” this story of one Native American chief’s resistance to American expansionism “unfolds like a political thriller” (Publishers Weekly).

Toward the Setting Sun chronicles one of the most significant but least explored periods in American history—the nineteenth century forced removal of Native Americans from their lands—through the story of Chief John Ross, who came to be known as the Cherokee Moses.

Son of a Scottish trader and a quarter-Cherokee woman, Ross was educated in white schools and was only one-eighth Indian by blood. But as Cherokee chief in the mid-nineteenth century, he would guide the tribe through its most turbulent period. The Cherokees’ plight lay at the epicenter of nearly all the key issues facing America at the time: western expansion, states’ rights, judicial power, and racial discrimination. Clashes between Ross and President Andrew Jackson raged from battlefields and meeting houses to the White House and Supreme Court.

As whites settled illegally on the Nation’s land, the chief steadfastly refused to sign a removal treaty. But when a group of renegade Cherokees betrayed their chief and negotiated their own agreement, Ross was forced to lead his people west. In one of America’s great tragedies, thousands died during the Cherokees’ migration on the Trail of Tears.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/22/22.


Currently $3.


*The Good Soldiers *




  








The Prequel to the Bestselling Thank You for Your Service, Now a Major Motion Picture

With The Good Soldiers, Pulitzer Prize-winning reporter David Finkel has produced an eternal story — not just of the Iraq War, but of all wars, for all time.

It was the last-chance moment of the war. In January 2007, President George W. Bush announced a new strategy for Iraq. It became known as "the surge." Among those called to carry it out were the young, optimistic army infantry soldiers of the 2-16, the battalion nicknamed the Rangers. About to head to a vicious area of Baghdad, they decided the difference would be them.

Fifteen months later, the soldiers returned home — forever changed. The chronicle of their tour is gripping, devastating, and deeply illuminating for anyone with an interest in human conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/23/22.

Currently $2.

*The Crack in Space *




  








The discovery of mysterious gateway leads to a new world full of dangerous possibilities in this science fiction tale from an iconic author.

When a repairman accidentally finds a parallel universe, everyone sees it as an opportunity, whether as a way to ease Earth’s overcrowding, set up a personal kingdom, or hide an inconvenient mistress. But when a civilization is found already living there, the people on this side of the crack are sent scrambling to discover their motives. Will these parallel humans come in peace, or are they just as corrupt and ill-intentioned as the people of this world?

“Dick’s best books always describe a future that is both entirely recognizable and utterly unimaginable.”—The New York Times Book Review


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The End of Men *




  








"The End of Men is a fiercely intelligent page-turner, an eerily prescient novel, at once thoughtful and highly emotive." --Paula Hawkins, #1 internationally bestselling author of The Girl on the Train

Set in a world where a virus stalks our male population, The End of Men is an electrifying and unforgettable debut from a remarkable new talent that asks: what would our world truly look like without men?

Only men carry the virus. Only women can save us all.

The year is 2025, and a mysterious virus has broken out in Scotland--a lethal illness that seems to affect only men. When Dr. Amanda MacLean reports this phenomenon, she is dismissed as hysterical. By the time her warning is heeded, it is too late. The virus becomes a global pandemic--and a political one. The victims are all men. The world becomes alien--a women's world.

What follows is the immersive account of the women who have been left to deal with the virus's consequences, told through first-person narratives. Dr. MacLean; Catherine, a social historian determined to document the human stories behind the "male plague"; intelligence analyst Dawn, tasked with helping the government forge a new society; and Elizabeth, one of many scientists desperately working to develop a vaccine. Through these women and others, we see the uncountable ways the absence of men has changed society, from the personal--the loss of husbands and sons--to the political--the changes in the workforce, fertility, and the meaning of family.

In The End of Men, Christina Sweeney-Baird turns the unimaginable into the unforgettable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Emissary: A First Contact Novel*




  








It wasn't the aliens she had to worry about; it was the humans.

A troubled young woman is recruited by a race of ancient alien explorers to be their emissary to save the human race from extinction. The problem is that not everyone believes the world is doomed, and not everyone trusts the aliens’ motives. Holly Burton will have to overcome opposition from world leaders, attacks by religious zealots, assassination attempts, intractable bureaucracies, and her own fears and doubts if she is to save the human race, not just from the coming apocalypse, but from itself.

She will have to become a very different person to lead a remnant of humanity into space and become the architect of a new civilization. The question is: Can she use the extraordinary knowledge and abilities given to her without losing her own humanity in the process?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sightings *




  







Are aliens real? Four film school students are about to find out.

In 1988, Lydia Conner was abducted by aliens from her cabin near Specter Lake, Minnesota while her husband lay in bed, temporarily paralyzed. She screamed at him for help as she floated up to the ceiling in a blinding flash of light . . . and then she was gone.

In 2009, three film school students journey to the Specter Lake cabin where the abduction of Lydia Conner took place, bringing along Fran, Lydia Conner's daughter. They hope to capture proof of an alien visitation on film. They hope to re-create events from the abduction. They plan to use Fran as the bait . . .

. . . but they encounter much more than they ever could have imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Anno Dracula *




  








"The most interesting take on the Dracula story... to date. Recommending this one to all those that love Dracula and historical fiction!" - RexRobotReviews

--

It is 1888 and Queen Victoria has remarried, taking as her new consort Vlad Tepes, the Wallachian Prince infamously known as Count Dracula. Peppered with familiar characters from Victorian history and fiction, the novel follows vampire Geneviève Dieudonné and Charles Beauregard of the Diogenes Club as they strive to solve the mystery of the Ripper murders.

Anno Dracula is a rich and panoramic tale, combining horror, politics, mystery and romance to create a unique and compelling alternate history. Acclaimed novelist Kim Newman explores the darkest depths of a reinvented Victorian London.

This brand-new edition of the bestselling novel contains unique bonus material, including a new afterword from Kim Newman, annotations, articles and alternate endings to the original novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ghost on the Left: A Paranormal Psychic Thriller Novel (Paranormal Payback)*




  








*How far will a person go if he can commit the perfect murder not just once, but again and again?*
In this twisted tale of love and hate, murder and revenge, and an entity named Jiggly Bones, one young man will find out.

Carl Redling was set on fire when he was a child, and the two miscreants who did the deed never answered for it. Now Carl is an angry teen under the thumb of a controlling parent. Dragged to a depressing shore house each weekend with his mother and aunt to care for an old dying woman, Carl gets angrier still, to the point of murder.

Hortense Kessler is Carl’s aunt, an old woman who has loved her nephew since birth. She has both a gift and a curse. Born with psychic talents, her abilities ramp up when she begins receiving cryptic messages from an entity that whispers into her left ear. When those messages begin hinting that her beloved nephew might be a killer, Hortense decides she must confront him.

When Carl inadvertently invites the whispering spirit to leave his aunt and attach to him, he realizes he can get away with gruesome acts of justice against the assholes that left him scarred and angry. Helped and guided by his new partner in crime, he can now deliver the ultimate paybacks without leaving a trace.

Driven to retaliate against a cruel world, what choices will Carl make when he has a chance for the ultimate payback?

Ghost on the Left is a standalone suspense novel in the Paranormal Payback supernatural thriller series. If you like flawed protagonists, dark motivations, and devious twists with a touch of comic relief, then you’ll love C. Howard Rieling’s chilling tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Rabbit Factor: The tense, hilarious bestseller from the ‘Funniest writer in (Rabbit Factor Trilogy) *




  








An insurance mathematician's carefully ordered life is turned on its head when he unexpectedly loses his job and inherits an adventure park ... with a whole host of problems. A quirky, tense and warmly funny thriller from award-winning Finnish author Antti Tuomainen.

*Soon to be a major motion picture starring Steve Carell for Amazon Studios*

'Laconic, thrilling and warmly human. In these uncertain times, what better hero than an actuary?' Chris Brookmyre

'The funniest writer in Europe, and one of the very finest. There is a beautiful rhythm and poetry to the prose ... original and brilliant story-telling' Helen FitzGerald

*___*

Just one spreadsheet away from chaos...

What makes life perfect? Insurance mathematician Henri Koskinen knows the answer because he calculates everything down to the very last decimal.

And then, for the first time, Henri is faced with the incalculable. After suddenly losing his job, Henri inherits an adventure park from his brother – its peculiar employees and troubling financial problems included. The worst of the financial issues appear to originate from big loans taken from criminal quarters ... and some dangerous men are very keen to get their money back.

But what Henri really can't compute is love. In the adventure park, Henri crosses paths with Laura, an artist with a checkered past, and a joie de vivre and erratic lifestyle that bewilders him. As the criminals go to extreme lengths to collect their debts and as Henri's relationship with Laura deepens, he finds himself faced with situations and emotions that simply cannot be pinned down on his spreadsheets...

Warmly funny, rich with quirky characters and absurd situations, The Rabbit Factor is a triumph of a dark thriller, its tension matched only by its ability to make us rejoice in the beauty and random nature of life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Color of Air: A Novel *




  








PARADE’s Best Books to Read this Summer

"A rich historical novel that illustrates why connection is more important and more vital than ever.” -New York Times bestselling author Lisa See

Daniel Abe, a young doctor in Chicago, is finally coming back to Hawai'i. He has his own reason for returning to his childhood home, but it is not to revisit the past, unlike his Uncle Koji. Koji lives with the memories of Daniel’s mother, Mariko, the love of his life, and the scars of a life hard-lived. He can’t wait to see Daniel, who he’s always thought of as a son, but he knows the time has come to tell him the truth about his mother, and his father. But Daniel’s arrival coincides with the awakening of the Mauna Loa volcano, and its dangerous path toward their village stirs both new and long ago passions in their community.

Alternating between past and present—from the day of the volcano eruption in 1935 to decades prior—The Color of Air interweaves the stories of Daniel, Koji, and Mariko to create a rich, vibrant, bittersweet chorus that celebrates their lifelong bond to one other and to their immigrant community. As Mauna Loa threatens their lives and livelihoods, it also unearths long held secrets simmering below the surface that meld past and present, revealing a path forward for them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The End of White World Supremacy: Four Speeches *




  








The classic collection of major speeches, now bundled with an audio download of Malcolm X delivering two of them.

Malcolm X remains a touchstone figure for black America and in American culture at large. He gave African Americans not only their consciousness but their history, dignity, and a new pride. No single individual can claim more important responsibility for a social and historical leap forward such as the one sparked in America in the sixties. When, in 1965, Malcolm X was gunned down on the stage of a Harlem theater, America lost one of its most dynamic political thinkers. Yet, as Michael Eric Dyson has observed, “he remains relevant because he spoke presciently to the issues that matter today: black identity, the politics of black rage, the expression of black dissent, the politics of black power, and the importance of consolidating varieties of expressions within black communities—different ideologies and politics—and bringing them together under a banner of functional solidarity.”

The End of White World Supremacy contains four major speeches by Malcolm X, including: “Black Man's History,” “The Black Revolution,” “The Old ***** and the New *****,” and the famous “The Chickens Are Coming Home to Roost” speech ("God's Judgment of White America"), delivered after the assassination of John F. Kennedy. Several of the speeches include a discussion with the moderator, among whom Adam Clayton Powell, or a question-and-answer with the audience. This new edition bundles with the book an audio download of Malcolm's stirring delivery of “Black Man's History” in Harlem's Temple No.7 and “The Black Revolution” in the Abyssinian Baptist Church.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hoot *




  








This Newbery Honor winner and #1 New York Times bestseller is a beloved modern classic. Hoot features a new kid and his new bully, alligators, some burrowing owls, a renegade eco-avenger, and several extremely poisonous snakes.

Everybody loves Mother Paula's pancakes. Everybody, that is, except the colony of cute but endangered owls that live on the building site of the new restaurant. Can the awkward new kid and his feral friend prank the pancake people out of town? Or is the owls' fate cemented in pancake batter?

Welcome to Carl Hiaasen's Florida—where the creatures are wild and the people are wilder!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Eat the Buddha: Life and Death in a Tibetan Town *




  









A gripping portrait of modern Tibet told through the lives of its people, from the bestselling author of Nothing to Envy

“A brilliantly reported and eye-opening work of narrative nonfiction.”—The New York Times Book Review

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY Parul Sehgal, The New York Times • The New York Times Book Review • The Washington Post • NPR • The Economist • Outside • Foreign Affairs

Just as she did with North Korea, award-winning journalist Barbara Demick explores one of the most hidden corners of the world. She tells the story of a Tibetan town perched eleven thousand feet above sea level that is one of the most difficult places in all of China for foreigners to visit. Ngaba was one of the first places where the Tibetans and the Chinese Communists encountered one another. In the 1930s, Mao Zedong’s Red Army fled into the Tibetan plateau to escape their adversaries in the Chinese Civil War. By the time the soldiers reached Ngaba, they were so hungry that they looted monasteries and ate religious statues made of flour and butter—to Tibetans, it was as if they were eating the Buddha. Their experiences would make Ngaba one of the engines of Tibetan resistance for decades to come, culminating in shocking acts of self-immolation.

Eat the Buddha spans decades of modern Tibetan and Chinese history, as told through the private lives of Demick’s subjects, among them a princess whose family is wiped out during the Cultural Revolution, a young Tibetan nomad who becomes radicalized in the storied monastery of Kirti, an upwardly mobile entrepreneur who falls in love with a Chinese woman, a poet and intellectual who risks everything to voice his resistance, and a Tibetan schoolgirl forced to choose at an early age between her family and the elusive lure of Chinese money. All of them face the same dilemma: Do they resist the Chinese, or do they join them? Do they adhere to Buddhist teachings of compassion and nonviolence, or do they fight?

Illuminating a culture that has long been romanticized by Westerners as deeply spiritual and peaceful, Demick reveals what it is really like to be a Tibetan in the twenty-first century, trying to preserve one’s culture, faith, and language against the depredations of a seemingly unstoppable, technologically all-seeing superpower. Her depiction is nuanced, unvarnished, and at times shocking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Mammy Walsh's A-Z of the Walsh Family: A Penguin Special from Viking *




  







For all fans eagerly awaiting Marian Keyes's new novel, The Mystery of Mercy Close, featuring Helen Walsh, here is a laugh-out-loud ebook-only short guide to everyone's favorite dysfunctional Irish family. Mammy Walsh's A-Z of the Walsh Family is the perfect reintroduction to the Walsh family and an ideal appetizer for Keyes's new novel coming from Viking in April 2013.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Again, Rachel *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER

"It will break your heart and nourish your soul. . . . Her finest novel yet." —Nigella Lawson

From internationally bestselling author Marian Keyes comes the eagerly awaited sequel to Rachel's Holiday. Prepare to laugh and cry by turns with Rachel and the Walsh family.

Back in the long ago nineties, Rachel Walsh was a mess.

But a spell in rehab transformed everything. Life became very good, very quickly. These days, Rachel has love, family, a great job as an addiction counsellor, she even gardens. Her only bad habit is a fondness for expensive sneakers.

But with the sudden reappearance of a man she'd once loved, her life wobbles.

She'd thought she was settled. Fixed forever. Is she about to discover that no matter what our age, everything can change?

Is it time to think again, Rachel?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Something for the Pain: Compassion and Burnout in the ER *




  








"A stunning account of the chaos of the emergency room." —Boston Globe



In this eye-opening account of life in the ER, Paul Austin recalls how the daily grind of long, erratic shifts and endless hordes of patients with sad stories sent him down a path of bitterness and cynicism. Gritty, powerful, and ultimately redemptive, Something for the Pain is a revealing glimpse into the fragility of compassion and sanity in the industrial setting of today’s hospitals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cromwell *




  








The national-bestselling author of Mary Queen of Scots delivers a masterful biography of the Puritan rebel Oliver Cromwell: “Rich and extraordinary” (The New York Times).

In Cromwell, award-winning biographer Antonia Fraser tells of one of England’s most celebrated and controversial figures, often misunderstood and demonized as a puritanical zealot. Oliver Cromwell rose from humble beginnings to spearhead the rebellion against King Charles I, who was beheaded in 1649, and led his soldiers into the last battle against the Royalists and King Charles II at Worcester, ending the civil war in 1651. Fraser shows how England’s prestige and prosperity grew under Cromwell, reversing the decline it had suffered since Queen Elizabeth I’s death.

“A classic above almost all others in its class.” —The Oxford Times


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Donald Trump v. The United States: Inside the Struggle to Stop a President *




  






NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • With unparalleled reporting, a Pulitzer Prize–winning New York Times reporter chronicles the clash between a president and the officials of his own government who tried to stop him.

“A meticulously reported volume that clearly benefits from the author’s extraordinary access . . . [a] startling dissection of the Trump presidency.”—The New York Times

Donald Trump v. The United States tells the dramatic, high-stakes story of those who felt compelled to confront and try to contain the most powerful man in the world as he shredded norms and sought to expand his power. Michael S. Schmidt takes readers inside the defining events of the presidency, chronicles them up close, and records the clash between an increasingly emboldened president and those around him, who find themselves trying to thwart the president they had pledged to serve, unsure whether he is acting in the interest of the country, his ego, his family business, or Russia. Through their eyes and ears, we observe an epic struggle.

Drawing on secret FBI and White House documents and confidential sources inside federal law enforcement and the West Wing, Donald Trump v. The United States is vital journalism from a Pulitzer Prize–winning reporter that records the shocking reality of a presidency like no other. It is a riveting contemporary history and a lasting account of just how fragile and vulnerable the institutions of American democracy really are.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Justice on the Brink: The Death of Ruth Bader Ginsburg, the Rise of Amy Coney Barrett, and Twelve Months That Transformed the Supreme Court*




  








“This landmark book gives us an invaluable perspective on the Supreme Court in democracy’s hour of maximum danger.”—Jon Meacham

The gripping story of the year that transformed the Supreme Court into the court of Donald Trump and Amy Coney Barrett, from the Pulitzer Prize–winning law columnist for The New York Times

At the end of the Supreme Court’s 2019–20 term, the center was holding. The predictions that the court would move irrevocably to the far right hadn’t come to pass, as the justices released surprisingly moderate opinions in cases involving abortion rights, LGBTQ rights, and how local governments could respond to the pandemic, all shepherded by Chief Justice John Roberts. By the end of the 2020–21 term, much about the nation’s highest court had changed. The right-wing supermajority had completed its first term on the bench, cementing Donald Trump’s legacy on American jurisprudence.

This is the story of those twelve months. From the death of Ruth Bader Ginsburg to the rise of Amy Coney Barrett, from the pandemic to the election, from the Trump campaign’s legal challenges to the ongoing debate about the role of religion in American life, the Supreme Court has been at the center of many of the biggest events of the year, with the liberal justices Sonia Sotomayor, Elena Kagan, and Stephen Breyer outnumbered six to three. Throughout Justice on the Brink, legendary journalist Linda Greenhouse, who won a Pulitzer Prize for her Supreme Court coverage, gives us unique insight into a court under stress, providing the context and brilliant analysis readers of her work in The New York Times have come to expect.

Ultimately, Greenhouse asks a fundamental question relevant to all Americans: Is this still John Roberts’s Supreme Court, or does the court now belong to Donald Trump?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Elephant Memories: Thirteen Years in the Life of an Elephant Family *




  








“A style so conversational…that I felt like a privileged visitor riding beside her in her rickety Land-Rover as she showed me around the park." —The New York Times Book Review

Cynthia Moss spent many years living in Kenya’s Amboseli National Park and studying the elephants there, and her long-term research has revealed much of what we now know about these complex and intelligent animals. In this book, she shares a more up-close and personal perspective, chronicling the lives of the elephant families led by matriarchs Teresia, Slit Ear, Torn Ear, Tania, and Tuskless, including a rare look at calves and their development. This edition is also updated with a new afterword, catching up on the families, covering current conservation issues, and “celebrating a species from which we could learn some moral as well as zoological lessons” (Chicago Tribune).

“One is soon swept away by this ‘Babar’ for adults. By the end, one even begins to feel an aversion for people. One wants to curse human civilization and cry out, ‘Now God stand up for the elephants!’”—The New York Times


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Beat the Dealer: A Winning Strategy for the Game of Twenty-One *




  








The Book That Made Las Vegas Change the Rules
Over 1,000,000 Copies in Print

Edward O. Thorp is the father of card counting, and in this classic guide he shares the revolutionary point system that has been successfully used by professional and amateur card players for generations. This book provides:

o an overview of the basic rules of the game
o proven winning strategies ranging from simple to advanced
o methods to overcome casino counter measures
o ways to spot cheating
o charts and tables that clearly illustrate key concepts

A fascinating read and an indispensable resource for winning big, Beat the Dealer is the bible for players of this game of chance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lion in the Valley: An Amelia Peabody Novel of Suspense *




  







The 1895-96 season promises to be an exceptional one for Amelia Peabody, her dashing Egyptologist husband Emerson, and their wild and precocious eight-year-old son Ramses. The much-coveted burial chamber of the Black Pyramid in Dahshoor is theirs for the digging. But there is a great evil in the wind that roils the hot sands sweeping through the bustling streets and marketplace of Cairo. The brazen moonlight abduction of Ramses—and an expedition subsequently cursed by misfortune and death—have alerted Amelia to the likly presence of her arch nemesis the Master Criminal, notorious looter of the living and the dead. But it is far more than ill-gotten riches that motivates the evil genius this time around. For now the most valuable and elusive prized of all is nearly in his grasp: the meddling lady archaeologist who has sworn to deliver him to justice . . . Amelia Peabody!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bite-sized Bakery Cozy Mysteries: The Complete Collection*




  








When Ruby and Bee, traveling bakers, embark on their food truck, they're planning on exploring small towns across the country. The last thing they expect is to encounter a dead body or to be accused of being murderers! Ruby and Bee have no choice to investigate or they'll lose the food truck, their place in town, and their freedom.

Can they figure out whodunit, not once, not twice, but 25 times? Find out in this page-turning cozy mystery box set. Grab your copy today.

Books in this collection include:
Murder By Chocolate
Marzipan and Murder
Creepy Cake Murder
Murder and Meringue Cake
Murder Under the Mistletoe
Murder Glazed Donuts
Choc Chip Murder
Macarons and Murder
Candy Cake Murder
Murder by Rainbow Cake
Murder With Sprinkles
Trick or Murder
Christmas Cake Murder
S’more Murder
Murder and Marshmallows
Donut Murder
Buttercream Murder
Chocolate Cherry Murder
Caramel Apple Murder
Red, White ‘n Blue Murder
Pink Sprinkled Murder
Murder by Milkshake
Murder by Cupid Cake
Caramel Cupcake Murder
Cake Pops and Murder


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Trust (Astrid Swift Book 1) *




  








Ever so wholesome.
Ever so deadly...

When art restorer Astrid Swift moved from London to the Dorset village of Hanbury, she thought she was heading for a quiet life. Far from it. A local man has just been murdered in the English Trust stately home where Astrid works, and the sleepy community is shaken to its core.

Soon Astrid has discovered the shocking truth about her employer: rather than being the genteel organisation it seems on the surface, the Trust is a hotbed of politics and intrigue. As Astrid's new friend Kath from the village says: 'It's like the mafia, but with scones.'

As the suspicious deaths mount up, Astrid must use every gadget in her restorer's toolkit to solve the mystery, salvage her reputation – and maybe even save her life.

Thrilling, funny and unputdownable, The Trust is perfect for fans of Richard Osman, Robert Thorogood and Clare Chase.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dying for the Highlife: A Hard-Boiled Crime Novel: Dan Reno Private Detective Noir Mystery Series (Dan Reno Novel Series Book 2) *




  








Jimmy Homestead’s glory days as a high school stud were a distant memory. His adulthood had amounted to little more than temporary jobs, petty crime, and discount whiskey.

But he always felt he was special, and winning a $43 million lottery proved it. With all that money, everything is great for Jimmy—until people from his past start coming out of the woodwork. First, his sexy stepmother, who seduced him as a teenager. Then his uncle, just released from Folsom after a five-year jolt for securities fraud, a crime that bankrupted Jimmy’s father. Mix in a broke ex-stripper and a down-on-his luck drug dealer, both seeking payback over transgressions Jimmy thought were long forgotten.

Caught in the middle are private detective Dan Reno and his good buddy Cody Gibbons, two guys just trying to make an honest paycheck. Reno, fighting to save his home from foreclosure, thinks that’s his biggest problem. But his priorities change when Gibbons and Jimmy are kidnapped by a gang of cartel thugs out for a big score. Fighting to save his friend’s life, Reno is drawn into a hard-boiled mess that leaves dead bodies scattered all over northern Nevada.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Portion for Foxes *




  








"An edge of your seat read that will make your pulse pound all the way to the surprising and satisfying end." USAToday Best Selling Author Kelly Stone Gamble

"Bottom line: this is a riveting, well written story of survival and endurance and it will keep you turning the pages." Claire Matturro author of The Smuggler's Daughter

On a fishing trip with his best friend, Mike, Sam Gunther witnesses a brutal crime at the hands of the infamous Stangler Brothers. Scared, he and Mike try to sneak away, but Mike is caught and murdered. When Sam returns to the scene with the police, all evidence has vanished, and the officers appear unwilling to investigate further.

Sam makes plans to avenge his friend’s death, but when his act of revenge turns tragic, he must flee to protect his family from retribution. Hiding in a cave in the Arbuckle Mountains, Sam struggles to survive with the skills learned from his Green Beret father.

Desperate to find justice for his friend and return home, Sam eventually discovers he's not the only one seeking vengeance on the Stanglers. He's soon pulled into an all-out war and is plunged into as much danger from his allies as from his enemies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No Safe Place: A gripping thriller with a shocking twist (Detective Lottie Parker Book 4) *




  








There's nothing more dangerous than a familiar face...

As funeral mourners stand in silence at Ragmullin cemetery, a deafening cry cuts through the air. Lying crumpled at the bottom of an open grave is the bloodied body of a young woman, and Detective Lottie Parker is called in to investigate.

Knowing the body can’t have been there long, Lottie wonders if it could be Elizabeth Bryne, a young woman who vanished without trace just days earlier. And with a new boss who seems to have it in for her, Lottie is under pressure to solve both cases quickly.

As two more women go missing from Ragmullin, Lottie and her team fear there is a serial killer on the loose. And the disappearances are strikingly similar to a cold case from ten years earlier. Could history be repeating itself?

As journalists begin to interfere with Lottie’s investigation, she fears the killer is about to strike again. Lottie is in a race against time to find the missing women, but the killer is closer than she thinks. Could Lottie be his next target?

If you love Angela Marsons, Robert Bryndza and Rachel Abbott, you’ll love the latest pulse-pounding thriller from Patricia Gibney. No Safe Place will keep you guessing until the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shakeup (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 55) *




  








Stone Barrington must track down an enemy intent on disturbing law and order in the latest action-packed thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling author.

Upon returning from a dangerous coastal adventure, Stone Barrington is looking forward to some normalcy with the leading lady in his life. But when a grisly crime arrives on his doorstep, along with some suspicious new clients eager for his help, Stone realizes peace and quiet are no longer an option.

As it turns out, the mastermind behind the malfeasance rocking New York City and the nation's capital wields a heavy hand of influence. And when Stone is unable to recruit those closest to the case to his side, he is left with few leads and a handful of dead-ends. But with the help of important people in high places--and the expertise of alluring new friends--Stone is more than ready to rise to the occasion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Dali Deception: A Fast-paced, funny, and fiercely entertaining heist thriller (Kilchester Book 1) *




  








*Oceans 11 meets Hot Fuzz - in book form!*

One-woman crimewave Violet Winters has been offered the heist of a lifetime.

How difficult can it be to steal a blank canvas? In the city of Kilchester the answer is... 'horrendously difficult'.

Succeed and she'll win BIG. Fail and she'll wind up dead at the hands of vertically-challenged gangster Big Terry.

Her plan... a masterpiece. Her crew... misfits. Her opposition... a psychopath.

And everything she does makes him more angry.

Is there any way she can come out of this alive?

Readers who love quirky characters, snappy dialogue and plenty of twists & turns will love this brilliantly funny heist thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Demands (Tom Thorne Book 10)*




  








The Crime

The customers in a London convenience store are taken captive. Among them is young mother, Detective Helen Weeks. She is told her life depends on the co-operation of one of her colleagues - detective Tom Thorne.

The Demand

Akhtar is desperate to know what really happened to his beloved son, who died a year before in prison. He is convinced the death was not an accident and forces the one man who knows more about the case than any other, Thorne, to re-investigate.

The Twist

What Thorne discovers will upend everything he thought he knew about the fate of those he's put away...but will it be enough to fulfill the wishes of a grieving and potentially violent father?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Love Like Blood: A Tom Thorne Novel*




  








In this “chilling and moving” international bestseller, two of London’s toughest detectives investigate the savage world of honor killings (The Times, London).

In Love Like Blood, DI Tom Thorne, “the next superstar detective,” teams up with perfectionist DI Nicola Tanner, the protagonist of Billingham’s acclaimed stand-alone thriller Die of Shame (Lee Child).

When her domestic partner Susan is brutally murdered, Nicola Tanner is convinced that she was the intended target. The murderer’s motive is likely connected to her recent work on a string of cold case honor killings. Despite being placed on leave, Tanner insists on pursuing justice for Susan—and she turns to fellow DI Tom Thorne for help.

Agreeing to take the case, Thorne quickly finds that working in such controversial territory among London’s Hindu, Muslim, and Sikh communities can be dangerous in more ways than one. But when a young Bangladeshi couple goes missing, Tanner and Thorne must put everything on the line to investigate a case that is anything but cold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Killing Habit: A Tom Thorne Novel *




  








“The action moves swiftly toward a big twist and the satisfying conclusion . . . shows why Billingham stands at the forefront of British crime authors” (Publishers Weekly).

Gillian Flynn, author of Gone Girl and Sharp Objects, has called Mark Billingham “one of the most consistently entertaining, insightful crime writers working today,” and this novel brings together his popular detective Tom Thorne and straitlaced DI Nicola Tanner on a pair of lethally high-stakes cases.

While Tanner investigates the deadly spread of a dangerous new drug, Thorne is handed a case that he doesn’t take too seriously—until a spate of animal killings points to the work of a serial murderer. When the two cases come together unexpectedly, both Thorne and Tanner must risk everything to catch two very different killers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Savages: A Novel *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of The Cartel, The Force, and The Border

A New York Times, Entertainment Weekly, and Chicago Sun-Times Favorite Book of the Year

“A revelation…This is Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid on autoload.” —Stephen King, Entertainment Weekly

“Startling…Stylish…Mega-cool.” —Janet Maslin, The New York Times

Ben, Chon, and O are twenty-something best friends living the dream in Southern California. Together they have made a small fortune producing premium grade marijuana, a product so potent that the Mexican Baja Cartel demands a cut. When Ben and Chon refuse to back down, the cartel kidnaps O, igniting a dizzying array of high-octane negotiations and stunning plot twists as they risk everything to free her. The result is a provocative, sexy, and darkly engrossing thrill ride, an ultra-contemporary love story that will leave you breathless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Hero Born: The Definitive Edition (Legends of the Condor Heroes Book 1) *




  







The epic Chinese classic and phenomenon published in the US for the first time!

Featured in iO9's 2019 Fall Preview.

Set in ancient China, in a world where kung fu is magic, kingdoms vie for power and the battle to become the ultimate kung fu master unfolds, an unlikely hero is born… in the first book in the epic Legends of the Condor Heroes by the critically acclaimed master of the genre, Jin Yong.

After his father—a devoted Song patriot—is murdered by the Jin empire, Guo Jing and his mother flee to the plains of Ghengis Khan and his people for refuge. For one day he must face his mortal enemy in battle in the Garden of the Drunken Immortals. Under the tutelage of Genghis Khan and The Seven Heroes of the South, Guo Jing hones his kung fu skills. Humble, loyal and perhaps not always wise, Guo Jing faces a destiny both great and terrible.

However, in a land divided—and a future largely unknown—Guo Jing must navigate love and war, honor and betrayal before he can face his own fate and become the hero he’s meant to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Anarchy (Preserve, Protect, and Defend Book 2) *




  








in Vandermire's unbridled ambition could not be stopped. She was an elite, untouchable billionaire, but she wanted more — and knew how to get it.

Manipulate the political divide in America.
Control the narrative in the press and social media.
And kill whoever gets in her way.
Simple.

But FBI Special Agent Grace Madson and her partners Charlotte and Jace West had something to say about it.

Unfortunately, no one — not even Gin — knew who was really pulling the strings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rogue (Alex King Book 9) *




  







When his mission is shut down from political pressure, deniable MI5 operative Alex King seeks revenge for a team member and takes on the man responsible. But in Washington DC, the political landscape changes so quickly that his enemy is now more powerful than anyone could have imagined.

Secret Service agent Rachel Beam has been given a sensitive case without the usual hierarchy protocols. As she digs deeper, what at first looks like a rogue MI5 agent committing a crime spree on US soil, seems more like someone creating a trail and sending a message. But for whom?

From the streets of Washington DC and the home of the Secret Service, to the wilds of Alaska and its remote gold mining country, King has to stay one step ahead of a tenacious agent and an assassin who will stop at nothing to put a stop to his pursuit for retribution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Night Trade (A Livia Lone Novel Book 2) *




  








From New York Times bestselling author Barry Eisler…Livia Lone is back.

For sex-crimes detective Livia Lone, a position with a government anti-trafficking task force is a chance to return to Thailand to ferret out Rithisak Sorm, the kingpin behind her own childhood ordeal.

But after a planned takedown in a nightclub goes violently awry, Livia discovers that she’s not the only one hunting Sorm. Former marine sniper Dox has a score to settle, too, and working together is the only way to take Sorm out.

Livia and Dox couldn’t be less alike. But they share a single-minded creed: the law has to serve justice. And if it doesn’t, justice has to be served another way.

What they don’t know is that in threatening Sorm, they’re also threatening a far-reaching conspiracy—one involving the highest levels of America’s own intelligence apparatus. It turns out that killing Sorm just might be the easy part. The real challenge will be payback from his protectors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Persian Fire *




  








A "fresh...thrilling" (The Guardian) account of the Graeco-Persian Wars. In the fifth century B.C., a global superpower was determined to bring truth and order to what it regarded as two terrorist states. The superpower was Persia, incomparably rich in ambition, gold, and men. The terrorist states were Athens and Sparta, eccentric cities in a poor and mountainous backwater: Greece.

The story of how their citizens took on the Great King of Persia, and thereby saved not only themselves but Western civilization as well, is as heart-stopping and fateful as any episode in history. Tom Holland’s brilliant study of these critical Persian Wars skillfully examines a conflict of critical importance to both ancient and modern history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Churchill's Great Escapes: Seven Incredible Escapes Made by WWII Heroes *




  








From Damien Lewis, bestselling author and award-winning historian and war reporter, comes the thrillingly told stories of seven dramatic and epic WWII escapes executed by members of one of the world’s legendary military fighting forces: the British Special Air Service.

No food. No water. Out of ammo. Hunted and on the run. The dreaded certainty of discovery looming between recapture and safe haven. What would you do? Give up? For the seven heroes of Churchill’s Great Escapes the answer was simple: keep moving against all odds. These are the extraordinary stories of the bravery and endurance of the men of SAS, legendary pioneers of escape and evasion who, through the darkest of days and nights of World War II, endeavored and succeeded in slipping through the clutches of the enemy.

From the earliest years of the war to its explosive closing stages readers are plunged into the dark heart of Mussolini’s Fascist Italy, held captive in a heavily fortified POW camp in Greece and in the coastal fortress of Tobruk in Occupied Libya. Whether scaling thetreacherous war-torn Vosges Mountains in France or crossing one hundred and fifty miles of sun-blasted Sahara Desert crawling with General Ernst Rommel’s fearsome Afrika Korps, it took cunning, incredible courage and die-hard fearlessness to pull off these exhilarating escapes. Based upon in-the-moment personal diaries and notebooks, mission reports, debriefings and letters, Damien Lewis recounts the most terrifying and adrenaline-fueled days and nights in the lives of men for whom survival was the only option. We follow every desperate step, facing unknowable threats and death around every corner, and share in the breathtaking endurance that brought them freedom against the most formidable of threats: the seemingly invincible Nazi war machine.

An authentically gripping roller-coaster ride, Churchill’s Great Escapes extols the uncommon bravery of these heroes who epitomize the esprit de corps and daring of Britain’s finest elite fighting forces. It is true-life white-knuckle adventure of the highest caliber.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5. Seems expensive, but over 1100 pages.

*A History of the Mediterranean Air War, 1940–1945: Sicily and Italy to the Fall of Rome 14 May, 1943–5 June, 1944 *




  








This fourth volume in the comprehensive series “fills a gap in the existing narrative” of WWII’s Mediterranean air war (Journal of Military History).

The fourth volume in this momentous series commences with the attacks on the Italian island fortress of Pantellaria, which led to its surrender and occupation achieved almost by air attack alone. The account continues with the ultimately successful, but at times very hard fought, invasions of Sicily and southern Italy as burgeoning Allied air power, now with full US involvement, increasingly dominated the skies overhead. The successive occupations of Sardinia and Corsica are also covered in detail.

This is essentially the story of the tactical air forces up to the point when Rome was occupied, just at the same time as the Normandy landings were occurring in northwest France. With regards to the long-range tactical role of the Allied heavy bombers, only the period from May to October is examined, while they remained based in North Africa, with the narrative continuing in a future volume.

This volume also delves into the story of “the soldiers’ air force.” Frequently overshadowed by more immediate newsworthy events elsewhere, the soldiers’ struggle was often of an equally Homeric nature.

“No future publication on the Mediterranean air war will be credible without use of this series.” —Air Power History


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Battle for the Bocage: Normandy 1944: The Fight for Point 103, Tilly-sur-Seulles, Vilers Bocage *




  







This is the story of the fighting in Normandy by the veteran desert formations brought back by Montgomery from the Mediterranean in order to spearhead the invasion; 50th Infantry and 7th Armoured divisions, plus 4th Armoured Brigade. Heavily reinforced by individuals and fresh units, their task beyond the beaches was to push south to Villers Bocage with armour on the evening of D Day in order to disrupt German counter-attacks on the beachhead.

Difficulties on 50th Division’s beaches and lost opportunities allowed time for the 12th Hitlerjugend SS Panzer Division and the equally elite 130th Panzer Lehr Division to arrive in Normandy, despite delays of their own caused by allied fighter bombers. The result was 4th Armoured Brigade’s thrust south encountered opposition from the start and was firmly blocked just south of Point 103 after an advance of less than 5 miles.

A major counter-attack by Panzer Lehr failed, as did a renewed British attempt, this time by the vaunted 7th Armoured Division, which was halted at Tilly sur Seulles. From here the fighting became a progressively attritional struggle in the hedgerows of the Bocage country south of Bayeux. More and more units were drawn into the fighting, which steadily extended west. 

Finally, an opportunity, via the Caumont Gap, to outflank the German defences was taken and 7th Armoured Division reached Villers Bocage. Here the County of London Yeomanry encountered the newly arrived Tigers of Michael Wittmann, with disastrous results. The Desert Rats were forced to withdraw having lost much of their reputation. There then followed what the battalions of 50th Division describe as their ‘most unpleasant period of the war’, in bitter fighting, at often very close quarters, for the ‘next hedgerow’.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Three War Marine Hero: General Raymond G. Davis *




  








The first biography of the Marine general who was decorated for bravery in both WWII and Korea, and went on to serve as a commanding general in Vietnam.

“Ray Davis was a hardened combat veteran. This was brought home to me one day while visiting a remote Army firebase in the jungle south of Khe Sanh. As the two of us strode along the jungle pathway, Davis suddenly stopped and peered intently into the thick green foliage. I suspected danger, brought my rifle up, and slipped off the safety. After a few moments, the general turned and casually remarked, “Dick, this reminds me of a command post I had on Guadalcanal.” I mumbled, “Yes, sir,” and surreptitiously fingered the safety to the “on” position. “Christ,” I thought in awe, “I was only two years old at the time of Guadalcanal. This is the old man’s third war!”—Dick Camp, from the introduction

A native of Georgia, Raymond Davis joined the Marine Corps after university and would go on to serve in three wars and be decorated for gallantry several times including the Medal of Honor for his actions at Chosin where his leadership saved countless American lives. He retired as a four-star general after 33 years in the corps.

Dick Camp, Marine veteran and historian, weaves memoirs, first-hand accounts, and his own personal memories of General Davis in this first biography of this archetypal “Old Breed” Marine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/23/22.


Currently $3.

*Pop Smoke: The Story of One Marine Rifle Platoon in Vietnam; Who They Were, What They Did, What They Learned *




  








In this gritty memoir, Vietnam combat veteran Second Lieutenant Bill Lindsay presents an uncensored, straightforward, hard-hitting account of his experiences in the Marine Corps 3rd Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment during the Vietnam War, where he served as a Marine riﬂe platoon commander in 1970.

Lindsay walks the reader through the danger, the heat, the emotions, and the fear that American Marines felt as they navigated the perils of everyday life during this controversial war. All of the men he served with were volunteers, nearly all inexperienced in combat, and many not even old enough to drink. His vivid memories of those difﬁcult, sometimes heroic times bring alive the gutsy experiences of a Marine riﬂe platoon commander and those of the men with whom he served.

The author's real life experiences dispel many myths and images of what these men were like, what they did, and how they behaved. This memoir gives readers the unvarnished truth about what it meant to be a Marine in Vietnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/24/22.

Currently $2.

*Grotto of the Dancing Deer: And Other Stories (The Complete Short Fiction of Clifford D. Simak Book 4)*




  








Ten tales of wonder, danger, and the future—including the Hugo and Nebula Award–winning title story—from the science fiction Grand Master.

This volume contains ten stellar short stories by Clifford D. Simak, “the most underrated great science fiction writer alive” (Theodore Sturgeon). In “Grotto of the Dancing Deer,” a man carrying an ancient secret finally speaks up, unable to bear any longer the loneliness he has experienced for millennia. In “Over the River,” which Simak wrote in memory of his beloved grandmother Ellen, children from an embattled future are sent back for safekeeping to their ancestors in the peaceful past. And in “Day of Truce,” the inhabitants of a suburban subdivision must barricade themselves against bands of roving attackers. On only one day each year do the gates open wide . . .

Each story includes an introduction by David W. Wixon, literary executor of the Clifford D. Simak estate and editor of this ebook.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Death in the House: And Other Stories (The Complete Short Fiction of Clifford D. Simak Book 7) *




  








Ten thrilling and intriguing tales of space travel, war, and alien encounters from the multiple Hugo Award–winning Grand Master of Science Fiction.

From Frank Herbert’s Dune to Isaac Asimov’s Foundation series to Philip K. Dick’s stories of bizarre visions of a dystopian future, the latter half of the twentieth century produced some of the finest examples of speculative fiction ever published. Yet no science fiction author was more highly regarded than Grand Master Clifford D. Simak, winner of numerous honors, including the Hugo and Nebula Awards and a Bram Stoker Award for Lifetime Achievement.

This magnificent compendium of stories, written during science fiction’s golden age, highlights Simak at his very best, combining ingenious concepts with his trademark humanism and exploring strange visitations, remarkable technologies, and humankind’s destiny in the possible worlds of tomorrow. Whether it’s an irascible old man’s discovery of a very unusual skunk that puts him at odds with the US Air Force, a county agent’s strange bond with the sentient alien flora he discovers growing in his garden, the problems a small town faces when its children mature too rapidly thanks to babysitters from another galaxy, or the gift a lonely farmer receives in exchange for aiding a dying visitor from another world, the events detailed in Simak’s poignant and beautiful tales will thrill, shock, amuse, and astonish in equal measure.

One of the genre’s premier literary artists, Simak explores time travel and time engines; examines the rituals and superstitions of galactic travelers who have long forgotten their ultimate purpose; and even takes fascinating detours through World War II and the wild American West in a wondrous anthology that no science fiction fan should be without.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Orphans of Bliss: Tales of Addiction Horror *




  








Two New York Times best-selling writers headline this "powerhouse anthology" (Publishers Weekly) that has received Starred Reviews in both Booklist and The Library Journal

Addiction is the perpetual epidemic, where swarms of human moths flutter to the flames of hell. Because that warm blanket of a heroin high, that joyful intoxication of a pint of vodka, that electric energy from a line of cocaine, over time leaves you with a cold loneliness and a bitter heart. Relationships destroyed, bodies deteriorate, loved ones lost, yet the craving continues for that which is killing us—living, as the title suggests, like an Orphan of Bliss.

Welcome to the third and final fix of addiction horror and the follow up to the Shirley Jackson Award Finalist, Lullabies For Suffering. A diverse table of contents brought together for an explosive grand finale-an unflinching look at the insidious nature of addiction, told with searing honesty but compassion for those who suffer.

Table of Contents

You Wait For It, Like It Waits For You
by Kealan Patrick Burke

One Last Blast
by S.A. Cosby

What We Name Our Dead
by Cassandra Khaw

Huddled Masses, Yearning to Breathe free
by John FD Taff

Through the Looking Glass and Straight Into Hell
by Christa Carmen

Holding On
by Gabino Iglesias

Buyer's Remorse
by Samantha Kolesnik

A Solid Black Lighthouse on a Pier in the Cryptic
by Josh Malerman

Singularity
by Kathe Koja

My Soul's Bliss
by Mark Matthews


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Turtles All the Way Down *




  








THE INSTANT #1 BESTSELLER!
FEATURED ON 60 MINUTES and FRESH AIR
“So surprising and moving and true that I became completely unstrung.” – The New York Times

Named a best book of the year by: The New York Times, NPR, TIME, Wall Street Journal, Boston Globe, Entertainment Weekly, Southern Living, Publishers Weekly, BookPage, A.V. Club, Bustle, BuzzFeed, Vulture, and many more!

JOHN GREEN, the acclaimed author of Looking for Alaska and The Fault in Our Stars, returns with a story of shattering, unflinching clarity in this brilliant novel of love, resilience, and the power of lifelong friendship.

Aza Holmes never intended to pursue the disappearance of fugitive billionaire Russell Pickett, but there’s a hundred-thousand-dollar reward at stake and her Best and Most Fearless Friend, Daisy, is eager to investigate. So together, they navigate the short distance and broad divides that separate them from Pickett’s son Davis. 

Aza is trying. She is trying to be a good daughter, a good friend, a good student, and maybe even a good detective, while also living within the ever-tightening spiral of her own thoughts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Beautiful Ruins: A Novel *




  








“Why mince words? Beautiful Ruins is an absolute masterpiece.” — Richard Russo

The acclaimed, award-winning author of the national bestseller The Financial Lives of the Poets returns with his funniest, most romantic, and most purely enjoyable novel yet: the story of an almost-love affair that begins on the Italian coast in 1962 . . . and is rekindled in Hollywood fifty years later. 

The story begins in 1962. On a rocky patch of the sun-drenched Italian coastline, a young innkeeper, deep in daydreams, looks out over the waters of the Ligurian Sea and spies an apparition: a tall, thin woman, a vision in white, approaching him on a boat. She is an American starlet, he soon learns, and she is dying.

And the story begins again today, half a world away, when an elderly Italian man shows up on a movie studio's back lot—searching for the mysterious woman he last saw at his hotel decades earlier.

What unfolds is a dazzling roller coaster of a novel, spanning fifty years and nearly as many lives. From the lavish set of Cleopatra to the shabby revelry of the Edinburgh Fringe Festival, Walter introduces us to the tangled lives of a dozen unforgettable characters: the starstruck Italian innkeeper and his long-lost love; the heroically preserved producer who once brought them together and his idealistic young assistant; the army veteran turned fledgling novelist and the rakish Richard Burton himself, whose appetites set the whole story in motion—along with the husbands and wives, lovers and dreamers, superstars and losers, who populate their world in the decades that follow. Gloriously inventive, constantly surprising, Beautiful Ruins is a story of flawed yet fascinating people, navigating the rocky shores of their lives while clinging to their improbable dreams.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Cover Story: A Novel *




  








Netflix’s Inventing Anna and Hulu’s The Dropout meets Catch Me If You Can in this captivating novel about an ambitious young woman who gets trapped in a charismatic con artist’s scam.

A Most Anticipated Book by Entertainment Weekly, Marie Claire, Parade, New York Post, Shondaland, E!, Fortune, PopSugar, and more!

“It’s exciting, it’s surprising, it’s satisfying, it’s darkly funny, and it will keep you guessing.”—Linda Holmes for Today.com

After a rough year at NYU, aspiring writer Lora Ricci is thrilled to land a summer internship at ELLE magazine where she meets Cat Wolff, contributing editor and enigmatic daughter of a clean-energy mogul. Cat takes Lora under her wing, soliciting her help with side projects and encouraging her writing.

As a friendship emerges between the two women, Lora opens up to Cat about her financial struggles and lost scholarship. Cat’s solution: Drop out of NYU and become her ghostwriter. Lora agrees and, when the internship ends, she moves into Cat’s suite at the opulent Plaza Hotel. Writing during the day and accompanying Cat to extravagant parties at night, Lora’s life quickly shifts from looming nightmare to dream-come-true. But as Lora is drawn into Cat’s glamorous lifestyle, Cat’s perfect exterior cracks, exposing an illicit, shady world.

A whip-smart and delightfully inventive writer, Susan Rigetti brilliantly pieces together a perceptive, humorous caper full of sharp observations about scam culture. Composed of diary entries, emails, FBI correspondence, and more, Cover Story is a fresh, fun, and wholly original novel that takes readers deep into the codependency and deceit found in a relationship built on power imbalance and lies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Stranger in the Lifeboat *




  








#1 New York Times Bestseller

What would happen if we called on God for help and God actually appeared? In Mitch Albom’s profound new novel of hope and faith, a group of shipwrecked passengers pull a strange man from the sea. He claims to be “the Lord.” And he says he can only save them if they all believe in him.

Adrift in a raft after a deadly ship explosion, ten people struggle for survival at sea. Three days pass. Short on water, food and hope, they spot a man floating in the waves. They pull him in.

“Thank the Lord we found you,” a passenger says.

“I am the Lord,” the man whispers.

So begins Mitch Albom’s most beguiling novel yet.

Albom has written of heaven in the celebrated number one bestsellers The Five People You Meet in Heaven and The First Phone Call from Heaven. Now, for the first time in his fiction, he ponders what we would do if, after crying out for divine help, God actually appeared before us?

In The Stranger in the Lifeboat, Albom keeps us guessing until the end: Is this strange man really who he claims to be? What actually happened to cause the explosion? Are the survivors in heaven, or are they in hell? The story is narrated by Benji, one of the passengers, who recounts the events in a notebook that is discovered—a year later—when the empty life raft washes up on the island of Montserrat. It falls to the island’s chief inspector, Jarty LeFleur, a man battling his own demons, to solve the mystery of what really happened. 

A fast-paced, compelling novel that makes you ponder your deepest beliefs, The Stranger in the Lifeboat suggests that answers to our prayers may be found where we least expect them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Rose Code: A Novel *




  








“The reigning queen of historical fiction” -- Fiona Davis, New York Times bestselling author of The Lions of Fifth Avenue 

The New York Times and USA Today bestselling author of The Huntress and The Alice Network returns with another heart-stopping World War II story of three female code breakers at Bletchley Park and the spy they must root out after the war is over.

1940. As England prepares to fight the Nazis, three very different women answer the call to mysterious country estate Bletchley Park, where the best minds in Britain train to break German military codes. Vivacious debutante Osla is the girl who has everything—beauty, wealth, and the dashing Prince Philip of Greece sending her roses—but she burns to prove herself as more than a society girl, and puts her fluent German to use as a translator of decoded enemy secrets. Imperious self-made Mab, product of east-end London poverty, works the legendary codebreaking machines as she conceals old wounds and looks for a socially advantageous husband. Both Osla and Mab are quick to see the potential in local village spinster Beth, whose shyness conceals a brilliant facility with puzzles, and soon Beth spreads her wings as one of the Park’s few female cryptanalysts. But war, loss, and the impossible pressure of secrecy will tear the three apart.

1947. As the royal wedding of Princess Elizabeth and Prince Philip whips post-war Britain into a fever, three friends-turned-enemies are reunited by a mysterious encrypted letter--the key to which lies buried in the long-ago betrayal that destroyed their friendship and left one of them confined to an asylum. A mysterious traitor has emerged from the shadows of their Bletchley Park past, and now Osla, Mab, and Beth must resurrect their old alliance and crack one last code together. But each petal they remove from the rose code brings danger--and their true enemy--closer...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Commonwealth: A Novel *




  








“Exquisite... Commonwealth is impossible to put down.”

— New York Times

#1 New York Times Bestseller | NBCC Award Finalist | New York Times Best Book of the Year | USA Today Best Book | TIME Magazine Top 10 Selection | Oprah Favorite Book | New York Magazine Best Book of The Year

The acclaimed, bestselling author—winner of the PEN/Faulkner Award and the Orange Prize—tells the enthralling story of how an unexpected romantic encounter irrevocably changes two families’ lives.

One Sunday afternoon in Southern California, Bert Cousins shows up at Franny Keating’s christening party uninvited. Before evening falls, he has kissed Franny’s mother, Beverly—thus setting in motion the dissolution of their marriages and the joining of two families.

Spanning five decades, Commonwealth explores how this chance encounter reverberates through the lives of the four parents and six children involved. Spending summers together in Virginia, the Keating and Cousins children forge a lasting bond that is based on a shared disillusionment with their parents and the strange and genuine affection that grows up between them.

When, in her twenties, Franny begins an affair with the legendary author Leon Posen and tells him about her family, the story of her siblings is no longer hers to control. Their childhood becomes the basis for his wildly successful book, ultimately forcing them to come to terms with their losses, their guilt, and the deeply loyal connection they feel for one another.

Told with equal measures of humor and heartbreak, Commonwealth is a meditation on inspiration, interpretation, and the ownership of stories. It is a brilliant and tender tale of the far-reaching ties of love and responsibility that bind us together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Originals: How Non-Conformists Move the World *




  








The #1 New York Times bestseller that examines how people can champion new ideas in their careers and everyday life—and how leaders can fight groupthink, from the author of Think Again and co-author of Option B

“Filled with fresh insights on a broad array of topics that are important to our personal and professional lives.”—The New York Times DealBook

“Originals is one of the most important and captivating books I have ever read, full of surprising and powerful ideas.It will not only change the way you see the world; it might just change the way you live your life. And it could very well inspire you to change your world.” —Sheryl Sandberg, COO of Facebook and author of Lean In

With Give and Take, Adam Grant not only introduced a landmark new paradigm for success but also established himself as one of his generation’s most compelling and provocative thought leaders. In Originals he again addresses the challenge of improving the world, but now from the perspective of becoming original: choosing to champion novel ideas and values that go against the grain, battle conformity, and buck outdated traditions. How can we originate new ideas, policies, and practices without risking it all?

Using surprising studies and stories spanning business, politics, sports, and entertainment, Grant explores how to recognize a good idea, speak up without getting silenced, build a coalition of allies, choose the right time to act, and manage fear and doubt; how parents and teachers can nurture originality in children; and how leaders can build cultures that welcome dissent. Learn from an entrepreneur who pitches his start-ups by highlighting the reasons not to invest, a woman at Apple who challenged Steve Jobs from three levels below, an analyst who overturned the rule of secrecy at the CIA, a billionaire financial wizard who fires employees for failing to criticize him, and a TV executive who didn’t even work in comedy but saved Seinfeld from the cutting-room floor. The payoff is a set of groundbreaking insights about rejecting conformity and improving the status quo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Struck by Genius: How a Brain Injury Made Me a Mathematical Marvel*




  








From head trauma to scientific wonder—a “deeply absorbing . . . fascinating” true story of acquired savant syndrome (Entertainment Weekly).

Twelve years ago, Jason Padgett had never made it past pre-algebra. But a violent mugging forever altered the way his brain worked. It turned an ordinary math-averse student into an extraordinary young man with a unique gift to see the world as no one else does: water pours from the faucet in crystalline patterns, numbers call to mind distinct geometric shapes, and intricate fractal patterns emerge from the movement of tree branches, revealing the intrinsic mathematical designs hidden in the objects around us.

As his ability to understand physics skyrocketed, the “accidental genius” developed the astonishing ability to draw the complex geometric shapes he saw everywhere. Overcoming huge setbacks and embracing his new mind, Padgett “gained a vision of the world that is as beautiful as it is challenging.” Along the way he fell in love, found joy in numbers, and spent plenty of time having his head examined (The New York Times Book Review).

Illustrated with Jason’s stunning, mathematically precise artwork, his singular story reveals the wondrous potential of the human brain, and “an incredible phenomenon which points toward dormant potential—a little Rain Man perhaps—within us all” (Darold A. Treffert, MD, author of Islands of Genius: The Bountiful Mind of the Autistic, Acquired, and Sudden Savant).

“A tale worthy of Ripley’s Believe It or Not! . . . This memoir sends a hopeful message to families touched by brain injury, autism, or neurological damage from strokes.” —Booklist

“How extraordinary it is to contemplate the bizarre gifts that might lie within all of us.” —People


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gallant Ghosts and Ghastly Gentlemen: A Paranormal Mystery Novel (The Lucy Westenra Trilogy Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here*.




  








So, that saying that goes: ‘when it rains, it pours’… yeah, it’s pretty much spot on. Not that I ever really had good luck, but I’m not sure how much worse my luck could get…

For the first time in a really long time, I’ve got a boyfriend—Dr. Henry Jekyll. And he’s everything you’d want a boyfriend to be—charming, sweet, loyal.

Only problem is, I can’t be left alone with him.

Yeah, you read that right. Ever since I agreed to becoming a full-time employee of the Holmwood Association (that apprehends monsters), I’m being kept under lock and key. If I’m allowed outside the compound, it has to be with a chaperone—all owing to the fact that I’m half-vampire.

But here’s the part where my luck takes a serious plunge…while on a date with Henry (and Simone—our chaperone), I notice a shadow lurking just outside the opera house. Thinking it’s none other than the bane of my existence—Dracula, himself—I follow it. And I nearly get killed by a collapsing parapet of bricks.

That’s when I realize this isn’t the work of Dracula, because Vlad would never kill me—not when he wants me to return to him forever (ahem, over my undead body).

Meanwhile, numerous people around Sacramento are spontaneously combusting and the finger seems to be pointing at Morfran—a demon who grants favors.

Yet, when I start to investigate, I realize Morfran is involved, yes, but only insomuch as he’s being targeted. Also targeted are all his clients who bear his mark…and guess who’s included in that esteemed crowd?

Yep, you guessed it.

Now, I’ve got to hurry up and figure out whodunit before I become another spontaneously combusting victim...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Beauty and the Barbarous Barber: A Paranormal Mystery Novel (The Lucy Westenra Trilogy Book 3) *




  








When I find Henry, aka Dr. Jekyll, covered in blood and barely coherent, I’m a nervous mess.

Of further interest is the fact that Henry’s counterpart, Mr. Hyde, has been ripped from him.

After rushing Henry to the hospital and with no information about what happened to him, I get the only person involved who can help: Holmes and Watson.

After learning there has been a chain of murders in Sacramento, I also learned one of the most feared villains is loose: Sweeney Todd, the Barber of Fleet Street.

And he’s got a special knife that can separate souls from bodies.

It quickly becomes a rush to outthink and outsmart Sweeney Todd as we try to understand what he wants, why he’s here, and why...he attacked Dr. Jekyll, ripping away from him, Mr. Hyde.

And, as if that weren’t enough to deal with, I’m also coming face to face with none other than the man who created me...Dracula.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sage Gardens Cozy Mysteries Box Set Books 1 - 10 (Sage Gardens Cozy Mysteries 10 Book Boxed Sets) *




  








Who said retirement was boring? Join four unlikely friends as they solve perplexing murders in the seemingly idyllic retirement village and beyond.

Start a new cozy mystery series by getting the first 10 books in the Sage Gardens Cozy Mystery Series in this boxed set.

When Samantha, Jo, Eddie and Walt moved into Sage Gardens they worried that retirement would be uneventful and lonely. They couldn’t have been more wrong. The four become loyal friends and join forces to combine their varied skills to do a little sleuthing. The Sage Garden Sleuths come from vastly different backgrounds and have a few secrets of their own, but in their quest for the truth they form a strong bond. They end up on more than a few fun adventures and in a whole lot of trouble.

This box set includes:

Birthdays Can Be Deadly
Money Can Be Deadly
Trust Can Be Deadly
Ties Can Be Deadly
Rocks Can Be Deadly
Jewelry Can Be Deadly
Numbers Can Be Deadly
Memories Can Be Deadly
Paintings Can Be Deadly
Snow Can Be Deadly

Join the Sage Gardens Sleuths in these heartwarming cozy mysteries, as they form an unlikely bond and help solve more than their fair share of murders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pineapple Turtles: A Funny, Feel-Good Thriller Mystery (Pineapple Port Mysteries Book 10)*




  








*USA Today and Wall Street Journal bestselling author Amy Vansant - Queen of the Feel-Good Thriller - sends her lead sleuth to the east coast of Florida in this tenth installment of the bestselling Pineapple Port cozy mystery series!*

Newly-minted detective Charlotte Morgan discovers a mysterious box in her attic, the contents of which lead her to a hotel packed with strange characters and a link to her family's past. Trusting the crafty, Yorkie-toting manager will be as difficult as tracking down a missing child...and the woman who might be her aunt...

"Another great book in the series! I enjoyed this very much; well-written and fast paced. A thoroughly enjoyable read from a great author. You won’t be able to put it down! " ~ Amazon Customer ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Back in Pineapple Port, Charlotte's boyfriend gets tangled in a local tomato war as the locals band together to stop a corporation from destroying their fallen friend's field.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pretty Hexed (Witches of Winterfield Book 1) *




  








She’ll have to solve this crime one spell at a time.
In the small town of Winterfield, almost everyone is a supernatural being of some sort. So, when stylist Belladonna Nightshade opens her front door to see the Tory mansion, home to the powerful and indomitable witch Elspeth Tory, in flames, her reclusive neighbor’s death is much more than a mystery.

Detective Benjamin Carmichael isn’t sure what’s different about Winterfield. New in town, and with no powers to call his own, he’ll have to investigate the old-fashioned way. Everyone seems to have a secret … and no one intrigues him more than the bewitching Belladonna.

When the case proves resistant to modern science and solid police work, Bella sets out to help the handsome detective. With the aid of Sterling the cat, Granny Pepper, Aunt Sumac, and her best friend Murielle, she must uncover the truth of what happened to Elspeth -- before she meets the same fate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*8 Days on Maui *




  








8 Days on Maui is a fun, yet mysterious and ghostly tale of time travel, romance, passion and murder. This mystery romance takes place at the famed tavern, the Windsock Lounge: a tiny A-framed bar that sat atop the small terminal at the old Kaanapali airport in West Maui.

Author Neil Chapman is ready for a vacation. What he gets is more than what he bargained for. He embarks on an exotic adventure to the Hawaiian island of Maui where he encounters the elusive, yet sexy Nikki who seems to be always one step ahead of him. Before he knows it, his relaxing vacation is turned on end when he awakens in the past with the beautiful and seductive Nikki in a world long since forgotten before Maui was a hotbed of tourism.

Neil is astonished to discover West Maui when it was a quiet tropical paradise blanketed with sugar cane fields that surrounded only three hotel resorts, one golf course and the unique and tucked-away airstrip perched on the fringes of Kaanapali Beach. Tales from the Windsock Lounge are bountiful and quirky, yet full of fun and mystery. Neil unwittingly becomes part of Nikki's fascinating life as a stewardess for Royal Hawaiian Airlines. As they travel through time reliving her past, Neil gets a front-row seat to celebrities and dignitaries that come and go from the small airstrip. As they retrace the steps of her past, her darkest secrets are revealed. Neil has no choice but to continue down the dangerous and mysterious path with her in order to help find what has been eluding her for so long.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Stargazer: A Leaphorn, Chee & Manuelito Novel *




  









Don’t miss the TV series, Dark Winds, based on the Leaphorn, Chee, & Manuelito novels, now on AMC and AMC+! 

Murder, deception, Navajo tradition, and the stars collide in this enthralling entry in New York Times bestselling author Anne Hillerman’s Leaphorn, Chee & Manuelito series, set amid the beautiful landscape of the American Southwest.

What begins as a typical day for Officer Bernadette Manuelito—serving a bench warrant, dealing with a herd of cattle obstructing traffic, and stumbling across a crime scene—takes an unexpected twist when she’s called to help find an old friend. Years ago, Bernie and Maya were roommates, but time and Maya’s struggles with addiction drove them apart. Now Maya’s brother asks Bernie to find out what happened to his sister.

Tracing Maya’s whereabouts, Bernie learns that her old friend had confessed to the murder of her estranged husband, a prominent astronomer. But the details don’t align. Suspicious, Bernie takes a closer look at the case only to find that nothing is as it seems. Uncovering new information about the astronomer’s work leads Bernie to a remote spot on the Navajo Nation and a calculating killer.

The investigation causes an unexpected rift with her husband and new acting boss, Jim Chee, who’s sure Bernie’s headed for trouble. While she’s caught between present and past, Chee is at a crossroads of his own. Burdened with new responsibilities he didn’t ask for and doesn’t want, he must decide what the future holds for him and act accordingly. 

Can their mentor Joe Leaphorn—a man also looking at the past for answers to the future—provide the guidance both Bernie and Chee need? And will the Navajo heroes that stud the starry sky help them find justice—and the truth they seek?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*No Man's Land (An F.B.I. K-9 Novel Book 4) *




  








FBI handler Meg Jennings and her search-and-rescue dog, Hawk, are on the trail of a killer hiding where others fear to tread . . .

For Meg Jennings and her K-9 companion, Hawk, exploring a deserted building is an exciting way to sharpen their skills without the life-or-death stakes they face as part of the FBI’s Human Scent Evidence Team. But deep in an abandoned asylum, Hawk finds the body of an elderly woman. Soon, Meg learns of more elders found dead in neglected urban structures.

Meg is sure a murderer is on the hunt, and she can prove it if she can just find a connection. It will take the expert coordination of her whole team, along with help from Clay McCord and Todd Webb, to uncover the means, let alone a motive. And to stop someone who has operated in the dark for so long, Meg will need to risk more than she has to give . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Forgotten Girl: A gripping psychological thriller with a killer twist *




  








She’s haunted by a past she can’t remember.

A beautiful woman wakes in a hospital bed, shackled and confused. She’s been in a coma for weeks. And can only remember her first name—Blue.

Blue learns she fell from a window on the fourth floor of a hotel. Did she jump? Or was she pushed? To discover the truth, Blue must figure out who she is and what she was doing in that hotel.

And she needs to do it fast. Because someone is out there, hunting Blue down, waiting for an opportunity to strike.

Not knowing where to turn or who to trust, Blue must rely on her instincts to survive. Gradually, her memories begin to return, and they’re darker than she could ever have imagined.

Will she put the pieces of her life back together before she’s silenced forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Under Another Sun: A Novel of the Vietnam War (Tom Grey, Vietnam Veteran, and LA Reporter Book 1)*




  







Joe Galloway wrote:"Under Another Sun is a splendid Vietnam War novel that lay hidden in a bottom drawer for 45 years. It was written by David Lewis and Dana Welch. When it was resurrected Welch could no longer be found. He should surface now to receive accolades! The story captures the sights, sounds and even the smells of Vietnam, the battlefields, the jungles, the burning shit barrels far better than your average memoir. Take the time to read it carefully; you won't regret it."--Joseph L. Gallowayco-authorWE WERE SOLDIERS ONCE....AND YOUNGWE ARE SOLDIERS STILLTHEY WERE SOLDIERS


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Welcome Home: A Post Vietnam War Novel (Tom Grey, Vietnam Veteran, and LA Reporter Book 2) *




  








Veterans of the Vietnam War were scorned when they returned home. Thomas Grey was no exception when in 1969 he returned to the States. This was the time of the first Lunar Landing, the infamous Tate–La Bianca murders in Los Angeles, and the emergence of ethnic gangs like the Bloods and the Crips. Against these backdrops Tom Grey’s story unfolds.

Tom Grey was a combat-tested reporter for the U.S. Army’s information services. As his tour in Vietnam progressed, he became more and more cynical not only about the war but also about life in general. He returned to the United States in June 1969. He followed a whim and flew to Los Angeles instead of his home in the Midwest. His ambition was to become a big-city newspaper reporter. The story follows Grey as he attempts to solve what turns out to be interrelated major crimes in Los Angeles in his quest to become a newspaper reporter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Debriefing: A Novel of Deception *




  








The defection of a Soviet courier upends the life of the head of a secret U.S. government agency in this Cold War-era spy thriller.

With the publication of his New York Times bestseller The Company, Robert Littell reestablished his position as one of the top writers of intelligent, ironic, and always entertaining espionage thrillers. After many years The Debriefing is finally available again as Overlook brings back Littell’s classics . . .

From the secret meeting rooms of Washington to the interrogation chambers of the KGB, The Debriefing is a novel of exquisite suspense and dazzlingly tense drama. Stone is the Head of an elite arm of the Joint Chiefs of Staff—and a master of the sophisticated art of debriefing. When Oleg Kulakov defects from Russia, handcuffed to a sealed diplomatic pouch, it’s Stone’s job to find out if he’s genuine. He uncovers Kulakov’s every secret, probes the darkest reaches of Kulakov’s heart, and penetrates Russia itself to learn the chilling truth—a truth that tears his own world apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*All Honorable Men: The Story of the Men on Both Sides of the Atlantic Who Successfully Thwarted Plans to Dismantle the Nazi Cartel System (Forbidden Bookshelf) *




  








A scathing attack on Wall Street’s illegal ties to Nazi Germany before WWII—and the postwar whitewashing of Nazi business leaders by the US government

Prior to World War II, German industry was controlled by an elite group who had used their money and influence to help bring the Nazi Party to power. After the Allies had successfully occupied Germany and removed the Third Reich, the process of reconstructing the devastated nation’s economy began under supervision of the US government. James Stewart Martin, who had assisted the Allied forces in targeting key areas of German industry for aerial bombardment, returned to Germany as the director of the Division for Investigation of Cartels and External Assets in American Military Government, a position he held until 1947. Martin was to break up the industrial machine these cartels controlled and investigate their ties to Wall Street. What he discovered was shocking.

Many American corporations had done business with German corporations who helped fund the Nazi Party, despite knowing what their money was supporting. Effectively, Wall Street’s greed had led them to aid Hitler and hinder the Allied effort. Martin’s efforts at decartelization were unsuccessful though, largely due to hindrance from his superior officer, an investment banker in peacetime. In conclusion, he said, “We had not been stopped in Germany by German business. We had been stopped in Germany by American business.”

This exposé on economic warfare, Wall Street, and America’s military industrial complex includes a new introduction by Christopher Simpson, author of Blowback:America’s Recruitment of Nazis and Its Destructive Impact on Our Domestic and Foreign Policy, and a new foreword from investigative journalist Hank Albarelli.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Last Post over the River Kwai: The 2nd East Surreys in the Far East, 1938–1945 *

*Note: Amazon has the wrong image on their website. Below is the correct image.*




  







Last Post Over the River Kwai is the carefully researched account of the experiences of the officers and men of 2nd Battalion The East Surreys during the Second World War.Stationed in Shanghai in the early 1940s, the Battalion was deployed to Malaya and fought gallantly to slow the Japanese advance. After heavy losses the survivors found themselves POWs in Singapore in February 1942 after the humiliating surrender which Churchill described as Britains worst ever military disaster.The next three and a half years saw members of the Battalion suffering appalling hardship at the hands of their brutal Japanese captors, whether in Singapore, on the Death Railway, Malaya or Japan itself, as wells as on hellships. Many died but remarkably the majority survived to tell their story. Their prolonged captivity with unbelievable hardship, deprivation and cruelty makes for distressing but inspiring reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/24/22.

Currently $2.

*The RAF Regiment at War, 1942–1946*




  







Born out of necessity in the dark days of the War, the RAF Regiment found itself in the thick of the action supporting the vital operations in all theaters. This comprehensive record of their operations gives the clearest indication of the contribution that the Regiment made and includes many first hand accounts of the fighting, including the first shooting-down of a jet aircraft, the Me 262A-2a Sturmvogel in November 1944. As a result of their outstanding contributions to the success of RAF operations in WW2, the Regiment became a permanent part of the RAF. This is the official history of the RAF Regiment from its foundation 60 years ago to the aftermath of hostilities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/25/22.

Currently $2.

*The Dangerous Type: In the Wake of the Templars, Book One *




  








Set in the wake of a galaxy-wide war and the destruction of a human empire, The Dangerous Type follows the awakening of one of the galaxy's most dangerous assassins and her quest for vengeance. Entombed for twenty years, Raena has been found and released.

Thallian has been on the lam for the last fifteen years. He's a wanted war criminal whose entire family has been hunted down and murdered for their role in the galaxy-wide genocide of the Templars. His name is the first on Raena's list, as he's the one that enslaved her, made her his assassin, and ultimate put her in a tomb. But Thallian is willing to risk everything--including his army of cloned sons--to capture her. Now it's a race to see who kills whom first.

Alternatively, Gavin has spent the last twenty years trying to forget about Raena, whom he once saved and then lost to Thallian. Raena's adopted sister, Ariel, has been running from the truth -- the one about Raena, about herself and Gavin -- and doesn't know if she'll be able to face either of them.

The Dangerous Type is a mix of military science fiction and an adventurous space opera that grabs you from the first pages and doesn't let go. Along with a supporting cast of smugglers, black market doctors, and other ne'er-do-wells sprawled across a galaxy brimming with alien life, The Dangerous Type is a fantastic beginning to Loren Rhoads's epic trilogy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*No More Heroes: In the Wake of the Templars, Book Three *




  






The multi-species crew of the Veracity are enjoying some well-deserved R&R after informing the galaxy about spread of the time-bending Messiah drug. Now that the galaxy has been saved again, the crew begin to see each other in a new light.

Unfortunately, in the Veracity’s wake lie a string of crimes – and someone has got to pay. Former assassin Raena Zacari is hauled back to the weapons-free pleasure planet Kai to answer charges of kidnapping, murder, and the theft of an Imperial-era diplomatic transport: the Veracity itself.

In the meantime, something is moving in the undersea city Raena destroyed on the Thallian homeworld. Has the worst mass-murderer the galaxy has ever known been cloned back from the dead? Can the Veracity’s crew lay the ghosts to rest without Raena’s lethal skills?

No More Heroes mixes courtroom science fiction with sweeping space opera that features aliens, androids, drug dealers, journalists, and free-running media hackers. Following The Dangerous Type and Kill By Numbers, No More Heroes is the final book in Loren Rhoads’s epic trilogy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ring Fold *




  








"High-octane, engrossing, and action-packed. A truly unmissable sci-fi read." — Readers' Favorite

"An exciting, heartfelt time travel novel. Scott Swisher mixes up scene-setting and action-based adventure exceptionally well. His imaginative descriptions of different historical periods transport readers with ease, and strong character development make this enjoyable sci-fi tale a standout." — SPR

Jordan Zesker is one of only five descendants linked to “The Ring.” She thinks the 1920s are tough, but family debt and speakeasy blues will soon seem insignificant. Her blood type, a bona fide blessing and a curse, has placed her in the sights of TEMPUS. Shadowy forces have long worked to weaponize the chosen few endowed with the gift to transcend time and space … and absolutely nowhere is safe.

When Jacob appears out of the blue, bearing news too strange to believe, a staggering decision must be made: will Jordan cling to her desolate life or trust this stranger and help assemble an intergenerational team to somehow save humanity?

Accessing the Fold, an extradimensional passageway through time, Jordan must race to find her fated kin across the ages. Rocco in 1956. Paul in 1973. Steffi in 1984. Carissa in 2015. Each will prove essential in the battle for humankind’s future—and past.

Should diabolic entities succeed in overtaking the Fold, it won’t just mean the end of Jordan’s kind but all things good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Catwoman: Soulstealer (DC Icons Series) *




  






Sizzling with action and suspense, #1 New York Times bestselling author SARAH J. MAAS delivers a coming-of-age Selina Kyle who will steal readers' hearts in a new, highly anticipated YA blockbuster: CATWOMAN!

When the Bat's away, the Cat will play. It's time to see how many lives this cat really has.

Two years after escaping Gotham City's slums, Selina Kyle returns as the mysterious and wealthy Holly Vanderhees. She quickly discovers that with Batman off on a vital mission, Gotham City looks ripe for the taking.

Meanwhile, Luke Fox wants to prove that as Batwing he has what it takes to help people. He targets a new thief on the prowl who has teamed up with Poison Ivy and Harley Quinn. Together, they are wreaking havoc. This Catwoman is clever--she may be Batwing's undoing.

In this third DC Icons book, Selina is playing a desperate game of cat and mouse, forming unexpected friendships and entangling herself with Batwing by night and her devilishly handsome neighbor Luke Fox by day. But with a dangerous threat from the past on her tail, will she be able to pull off the heist that's closest to her heart?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Absolute Darkness - A CME Survival Thriller (The Great Solar Storm Book 1) *




  








No one was prepared for the darkness.

After the sudden passing of her mother, Melaney Carter needed to travel hundreds of miles from her home to deal with her newly inherited property. The house needed major TLC after years of her mother’s unfortunate hoarding, which led to years of neglect. Still, it was a trip she desperately needed to get away from her obsessed ex-boyfriend, and from her upcoming exams, she wasn’t even a little ready to take.

When a solar storm wipes out the power grid, Mel is thrust into a disaster she wasn’t at all prepared for, nor something she would have ever expected. Chaos erupts around her in a way no one could have seen coming.

Now with nothing but a suitcase and her mother’s collection of junk, she must find a way to survive in an unfamiliar town without a friendly face in sight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Island of the Sequined Love Nun*




  







Take a wonderfully crazed excursion into the demented heart of a tropical paradise—a world of cargo cults, cannibals, mad scientists, ninjas, and talking fruit bats. Our bumbling hero is Tucker Case, a hopeless geek trapped in a cool guy's body, who makes a living as a pilot for the Mary Jean Cosmetics Corporation. But when he demolishes his boss's pink plane during a drunken airborne liaison, Tuck must run for his life from Mary Jean's goons. Now there's only one employment opportunity left for him: piloting shady secret missions for an unscrupulous medical missionary and a sexy blond high priestess on the remotest of Micronesian hells. Here is a brazen, ingenious, irreverent, and wickedly funny novel from a modern master of the outrageous.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Maybe in Another Life: A Novel *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo

A People Magazine Pick * US Weekly “Must” Pick * Named “Best Book of the Summer” by Glamour * Good Housekeeping * USA TODAY * Cosmopolitan * PopSugar * Working Mother * Bustle * Goodreads

A breathtaking new novel about a young woman whose fate hinges on the choice she makes after bumping into an old flame; in alternating chapters, we see two possible scenarios unfold—with stunningly different results.

At the age of twenty-nine, Hannah Martin still has no idea what she wants to do with her life. She has lived in six different cities and held countless meaningless jobs since graduating college. On the heels of leaving yet another city, Hannah moves back to her hometown of Los Angeles and takes up residence in her best friend Gabby’s guestroom. Shortly after getting back to town, Hannah goes out to a bar one night with Gabby and meets up with her high school boyfriend, Ethan.

Just after midnight, Gabby asks Hannah if she’s ready to go. A moment later, Ethan offers to give her a ride later if she wants to stay. Hannah hesitates. What happens if she leaves with Gabby? What happens if she leaves with Ethan?

In concurrent storylines, Hannah lives out the effects of each decision. Quickly, these parallel universes develop into radically different stories with large-scale consequences for Hannah, as well as the people around her. As the two alternate realities run their course, Maybe in Another Life raises questions about fate and true love: Is anything meant to be? How much in our life is determined by chance? And perhaps, most compellingly: Is there such a thing as a soul mate?

Hannah believes there is. And, in both worlds, she believes she’s found him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Under the Cover of Murder (A Beyond the Page Bookstore Mystery Book 6)*




  








Bookshop owner and maid of honor Addie Greyborne vows to catch the killer who crashed her best friend’s wedding . . .

It promises to be Greyborne Harbor’s wedding of the year. The impending nuptials of Serena Chandler and Zach Ludlow will take place aboard his family’s luxurious super-yacht, currently moored in the harbor and the talk of the town. But on the day of the wedding, a man’s body washes up on the beach with no ID, only a torn page from a book in his pocket. As owner of Beyond the Page Books and Curios, bibliophile Addie is called in to identify the book, but she cannot.

The morning following the extravagant ceremony, a second body washes ashore and Addie has a sinking feeling that the two deaths are connected. While the guests are held on the yacht as the police investigate, at least Addie can peruse Zach’s father’s rare books library on board. A copy of Agatha Christie’s first Hercule Poirot novel, The Mysterious Affair at Styles, provides a clue that the killer may still be on the ship—but narrowing down the suspects without becoming the next victim may prove a truly Herculean task . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Margin for Murder: A Charming Bookish Cozy Mystery (A Beyond the Page Bookstore Mystery Book 8 )*




  








In the riveting new mystery from the USA Today bestselling author, a murder and a missing first edition of Robert Louis Stevenson’s A Child’s Garden of Verses send rare bookstore owner Addie Greyborne on an investigation to challenge even the most distinguished of bibliophiles…

Addie leaves her Greyborne Harbor bookstore, Beyond the Page Books and Curios, in the capable hands of her assistant while she travels to the neighboring town of Pen Hollow to attend a book sale at a library that is closing due to lack of funding. But the real find is a bookmobile bus, which she’s excited to refit as a traveling bookstore to hit all the summer festivals. The bookmobile also holds a surprising treasure: several classic first editions and an early edition of Robert Louis Stevenson’s A Child’s Garden of Verses.

But before the bookmobile can be delivered to Addie, a fatal car crash occurs. When an autopsy reveals poison in the victim’s system and the first editions go missing, it’s up to Addie to determine what would drive someone to murder. If she’s not careful, however, she may be the next one to be dead on arrival . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Why Didn't They Ask Evans? (Agatha Christie Mysteries Collection*




  








A dying man’s bewildering last words pull an inquisitive young man and his beautiful companion into a dangerous web of lethal secrets in Agatha Christie’s classic mystery, Why Didn’t They Ask Evans?

While playing an erratic round of golf, Bobby Jones slices his ball over the edge of a cliff. His ball is lost, but on the rocks below he finds the crumpled body of a dying man. The man opens his eyes and with his last breath says, "Why didn't they ask Evans?"

Haunted by those words, Bobby and his vivacious companion, Frankie, set out to solve a mystery that will bring them into mortal danger. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*NOT DEAD YET (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 7) *




  








Secrets lead to lies and lies to murder in this pulse-pounding mystery with lots of shocking twists.

Has former FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas finally gotten herself in deeper than she can handle?

When the body of Nancy Henry is pulled out of the water of Sykes Creek by two local fishermen, they soon realize she’s not dead.

Not yet.

Before she disappeared, Nancy Henry appeared to have everything: a successful husband who adored her, two beautiful children, a modeling career, and a charming home in south Merritt Island with a heart wreath on the door.

Now that she is back five years later, everything has changed. Her husband is with another wife, and her children are almost grown.

Everywhere she turns, people are telling her the same thing: We thought you were dead.

What happened to her?

Nancy claims she doesn’t know where she has been. She remembers nothing after a blow to her head. She doesn’t want to talk to the investigation team lead by former FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas, who has agreed to help with this bizarre case.

The sheriff’s office soon wants to give up on the case, but Eva Rae doesn’t quite believe in quitting. She sees fear in Nancy Henry’s eyes that makes her think she is lying to them, maybe to protect herself.

What secrets is she carrying?

To get to the truth, Eva Rae must get to the bottom of what really happened on that night five years ago when Nancy Henry disappeared from her home in what looked like a home intrusion. But the past isn’t always easy to dig up, especially not when someone wants it to stay hidden and will go to great lengths to make sure it does.

Someone obviously tried to kill Nancy Henry. Will they come back to finish what they started?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*You Won't Know How ... Or When, A Magnolia Bluff Crime Chronicle: A Father Frank Mystery *




  








On day one of Father Frank’s first vacation in four years, a man says to him, “I’m gonna kill you.”

Then suddenly, the threat of violence includes another person. Now, Father Frank knows something must be done. But since the threat came via the confessional, he can’t tell the police. He can’t even tell the other person who is in danger. Father Frank is pretty much on his own.

And to make matters worse, all this happens in Magnolia Bluff, a beautiful Texas Hill Country town, but a place Father Frank has just come to visit. He doesn’t know the people; he doesn’t know the town, and he certainly doesn’t have a clue who is issuing the threat.

His vacation hasn’t started well, and if he can’t stop this man from killing, it will end suddenly - and much worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Flower Enigma *




  








JJ and Jo find the ideal spot to get away from their busy work lives—Magnolia Bluff offers Flower Bed & Breakfast, a quaint country destination within the beautiful Texas Hill Country.

They pull up to the picturesque building only to discover a crowd of citizens anxiously awaiting a special podcast, created by a group of local women, to start. Flower B&B is the sponsor of today’s show in this multi-day series. The couple works through the human log jam. As they check in, they learn that a cyber-attack may prevent the show from airing.

JJ, a technology guru, is convinced by Jo to help the group meet their broadcast promise. While he’s working on the issue, Jo spots a girl in the crowd with fear in her eyes who flashes the international help sign. The teenager vanishes into the throng. Fearful young people signaling for help strikes too close to home for Jo.

Their romantic vacation becomes a journey from one crisis to the next as these vacationers help the evangelizing ladies even as risks are multiplying. Threats expand to include all the podcasters, the show location owners, and suspected missing teens.

Authorities discount the gossipy group’s allegations that Mateo Hernandez built a wall around his property for more than privacy. JJ and Jo work to assemble the necessary clues to convince Chief Jager that Hernandez is a bigger menace. Their nosing around places them both in harm’s way. When Jo is attacked it becomes personal.

This romantic getaway isn’t even close to plan. Lives are at stake, and the young couple won't accept failure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Butcher of Whitechapel (A Dead Cold Mystery Book 12) *




  








It was the first time John Stone had been back to London for fifteen years. Last time had been on an exchange program between the NYPD and Scotland Yard: an exchange of skills and experience that was supposed to last six months, but went one for a year and a half. This time he was on honeymoon with his partner and wife, Carmen Dehan. And it seemed, as they prepared to return home, that history was repeating itself.

Because, as they were leaving the hotel for the airport, the call came; the call that said they had to stay, the call that said the killer was back, the one he’d been searching for fifteen years ago, the one who haunted all his secret nightmares - the one that got away.

So now he has to share his dark secrets, and his nightmares, with his new bride. And as the horror that he thought he’d laid to rest, rises up again, the question that haunts him is, will Dehan survive the ordeal?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*DETECTIVE MICHAEL ANGEL BOOKS 1–7 seven gripping crime mysteries box set (Brilliant crime mystery box sets Book 1) *




  








IN THIS SEVEN-BOOK BOXSET:

BOOK 1: THE MISSING NURSE
Can Inspector Michael Angel find missing nurse Fiona Thomas? His gruesome trail of enquiries begins with a savage murder in an insane asylum over twenty years ago. But where will it lead?

BOOK 2: THE MISSING WIFE
Lady Yvette, the beautiful wife of a local MP is found choked to death in a reservoir, robbed of her clothes and antique pearls. Inspector Angel is called in to investigate. But the evidence is scant and he has only his guile to rely on. Can he stop the choker before he strikes again?

BOOK 3: THE MAN IN THE PINK SUIT
Celebrity art critic Frank P. Jones, aka “the Man in the Pink Suit”, shoots a wealthy industrialist. Jones strongly denies the charge, but he has the motive, the opportunity, a Walter PPK/S automatic, and no alibi. DI Angel must unravel the truth from the lies. Was Jones hypnotized, drugged, or is he simply a liar?

BOOK 4: THE MORALS OF A MURDERER
Duncan McFee is savagely murdered in a distillery where he was chairman. He’s found in one of the vats used to make gin. Yet none of the suspects is burly enough to have delivered the fatal blow. Detective Inspector Michael Angel is called in to unravel the mystery.

BOOK 5: THE AUCTION MURDERS
At the auction of Lord Ogmore’s estate, a man is stabbed to death with a silver dagger. Before long, DI Angel finds himself on the trail of a serial killer who leaves behind no clues, no fingerprints and no DNA. Angel has only one eye-witness — and he’s blind. Will Angel solve his toughest case yet?

BOOK 6: THE MISSING KILLER
A masked man bursts into a quiet country club to confront a young couple. He says, “Your time is up. That girl is mine.” Then he kills one of them. Witnesses cannot identify him and DI Angel’s investigation seems doomed. Faced with vengeful gangsters, crooked police and mentally unstable young men, can Angel work it all out in time and walk away unscathed?

BOOK 7: THE UMBRELLA MURDERS
An arsonist threatens to set fire to the luxury home of the local MP. DI Angel has two suspects. One has completely disappeared, the other is locked in a police cell. Will the umbrella man be able to execute his threat while still in police custody? DI Michael Angel must race against the clock to unravel this baffling mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Girl Most Likely: A Thriller (Krista Larson Book 1) *




  








It’s never too late for revenge in this thrilling novel by New York Times bestselling and award-winning crime master Max Allan Collins.

In a small Midwest town, twenty-eight-year-old Krista Larson has made her mark as the youngest female police chief in the country. She’s learned from the best: her father, Keith, a decorated former detective. But as accustomed as they are to the relative quiet of their idyllic tourist town, things quickly turn with Krista’s ten-year high school reunion.

With the out-of-towners holed up in a lakefront lodge, it doesn’t take long to stir up old grudges and resentments. Now a successful TV host, Astrid Lund, voted the “Girl Most Likely to Succeed”—and then some—is back in town. Her reputation as a dogged reporter has made the stunning blonde famous. Her reputation among her former classmates and rivals has made her infamous. Astrid’s list of enemies is a long one. And as the reunion begins, so does a triple murder investigation.

Krista and her father are following leads and opening long-locked doors from their hometown to the Florida suburbs to Chicago’s underworld. They just never imagined what would be revealed: the secrets and scandals of Krista’s own past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Girl Can't Help It: A Thriller (Krista Larson Book 2) *




  








A rock band’s reunion is looking more like a farewell tour in a captivating mystery by New York Times bestselling and award-winning crime master Max Allan Collins.

No sooner do Hot Rod and the Pistons reunite for their induction into the Iowa Rock ‘n’ Roll Hall of Fame, than two band members take a final bow. Both alleged suicides. A tragic way to go out. A bum way for one-hit wonders to be remembered. But it’s Labor Day weekend. The show must go on.

With replacements at the ready, the Pistons are back on home turf to headline the first ever Rock and Country Music Fest. Police Chief Krista Larson and her father, Keith, are there listening. And watching. Because they suspect there may be more to the band members’ untimely deaths than anyone else can see.

As Krista and Keith navigate the investigation, a dark picture of the band’s rocky history begins to take center stage. As betrayal, revenge, and blackmail start playing out in the present, the father-daughter team fear that this encore may be the band’s finale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Bishop Murder Case (Philo Vance Book 4) *




  








Philo Vance unravels rhymes in a deadly key. “Without question one of Van Dine’s finest achievements. . . his construction of plot is really quite superb” (Tipping My Fedora).

After solving the Greene murders, Philo Vance has taken a well-earned holiday in Switzerland. Returning to New York City he finds his old chum, District Attorney Anthony Markham, up against a bizarre series of murders inspired by children’s nursery rhymes. The first murder, involving a beautiful young woman and a private archery range, was apparently based on “Who Killed Cock Robin?”; it is followed by more hideous deaths referencing “Mother Goose.” But Philo Vance is not a man to be fobbed off with points to juvenilia. Markham and his colleagues may be worried that a certain Mr. H. Dumpty is riding for a great fall, but Philo Vance suspects a connection to a rather more sophisticated writer. In this “classic detective novel . . . a splendid example of the form . . . the game [is] played full out and to splendid effect” (Mystery File).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Scarab Murder Case (Philo Vance Book 5) *




  






These Egyptian hieroglyphics spell “murder.” “Classic, almost textbook, golden age detective fiction. The plotting is ingenious and fiendishly convoluted.” —Vintage Pop Fictions

In 1922, English anthropologist Howard Carter discovered the long-hidden tomb of King Tutankhamun, and the world went Egypt-crazy. Just a few years later, New York is not immune to the craze, and even Philo Vance, that eminent scholar-sleuth, has some sympathy for the fad—though of course he knows lots more about the topic than Carter ever did. When a wealthy Egyptologist is murdered, with mysterious inscriptions and artifacts dotted round, it’s only natural that John FS Markham calls Philo for help. After all, Markham is merely the New York District Attorney, whereas Philo Vance is . . . well, Philo Vance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Gracie Allen Murder Case (Philo Vance) *


  








The beloved 1930s comedienne becomes the famed detective’s sidekick in the series that “transports the reader back to a long-gone era of society” (Mystery Scene).

During a glamorous night on the town, Gracie Allen finds a dead body—and a cigarette case nearby that belongs to her date for the evening. Detective Philo Vance is on the scene, but questioning Gracie is causing more confusion than enlightenment. To prevent her from creating more chaos, Vance decides to keep her close by as his unofficial sleuthing partner. Now, with the help of the zany star—or in spite of it—he intends to find the real killer . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*The Numbers Killer (Agent Victoria Heslin Series Book 1) *




  








Welcome to the Agent Victoria mystery thriller series. Each “can’t-put-it-down” book features a different investigation and can be read as a standalone.

A key FBI witness is found dead in his kitchen with strange messages written on his forehead: the word “liar” and “2.”

Agent Victoria Heslin is assigned to investigate. Her boss believes the murder is a hit to silence the witness, but the facts Victoria discovers say otherwise.

As she follows the leads, calls start coming in—more dead bodies, each corpse left with a different message. With no common denominator connecting seemingly innocent victims, Victoria fears anyone might be next. Then the killer leaves a personal note for Victoria. And another. The authorities in D.C. and Virginia are panicking about the rising body count. To protect the public and herself, Victoria can’t waste a minute in identifying the disturbed spree killer and uncovering the deep, dark secrets motivating the murders, which prove to be anything but random.

With The Numbers Killer, USA Today bestselling author Jenifer Ruff introduces the first in a series of smart and gripping suspense thrillers with powerful twists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Nobody's Perfect: A Dortmunder Novel (Book Four) (The Dortmunder Novels 4) *




  








An inside-job art heist goes awry in this “wildly funny” crime novel by the Edgar Award–winning author (The New York Times Book Review).

It would take a miracle to keep Dortmunder out of jail. Though he cased the electronics store perfectly, the cops surprised him, turning up in the alley just as he was walking out the back door, a television in each hand. Already a two-time loser, without divine intervention he faces a long stretch inside. Then God sends J. Radcliffe Stonewiler, a celebrity lawyer who gets Dortmunder off with hardly any effort at all. Stonewiler was sent by Arnold Chauncey, an art lover with a cash flow problem. He asks the thief to break into his house and make off with a valuable painting in exchange for a quarter of the insurance money. Chauncey has pulled the stunt twice before, so it must look real. He’ll give Dortmunder no inside help—a shame since, when this caper spins out of control, he’ll need all the help he can get.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Metro Girl (Alexandra Barnaby Book 1) *




  








A spectacular new novel, complete with high stakes, hot nights, murder and graft—not to mention car chases, car races, car explosions, and car—well, you get the idea



Alexandra Barnaby got the brains in her family. The little gray cells certainly bypassed Barney’s younger brother, Wild Bill. Now Bill’s missing, so Barney is dispatched to Florida in the middle of summer with the bugs and the heat and the bad-hair-day humidity. Barney’s thinking things can’t get too much worse as she makes the rounds of South Beach, unemployed and sunburned, following her brother’s trail of broken-hearted bimbos.

Too bad for Barney—she’s wrong about the getting worse part. Enter Sam Hooker. Somebody’s stolen his boat and the trail leads to—you guessed it—Wild Bill. Hooker decides to follow Barney and see if she can lead him to his boat.

In the world of Evanovich, Sam Hooker and Alexandra Barnaby, in their quest to reclaim what’s theirs, blast through Florida from Daytona straight on to Key West, exposing a plot to grab Cuban land and to lay waste the people involved. Cussing and tasteless sexual innuendo included.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The River Is Dark (A Liam Dempsey Thriller Book 1) *




  








In a small town along the Mississippi River, separate but nearly identical attacks have left two married couples brutally murdered in their homes. A young boy—the lone survivor of the killings—now lies comatose in the hospital. And the police’s only lead is the boy’s terrified description of the assailant: a “monster.”

Enter former homicide detective Liam Dempsey, whose estranged brother fell victim to the killer. Dragged into the investigation as a suspect, Dempsey vows to solve the case and clear his name. But two things stand between him and the truth: a web of local politics, and the grim secrets the victims held close. All the while, a murderer with boundless hatred continues to raise the body count.

As the troubled ex-cop tries to pull justice from the town’s emotional wreckage, he realizes that his could be the next life lost to the killer’s ruthless, twisted plan for revenge.

Revised edition: This edition of The River Is Dark includes editorial revisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Don't Mean Nuthin': A Military Thriller *




  








An assassin enacts revenge in a country melting in napalm ooze and madness.

Frank Morgan, a young college grad raised on Army discipline, started his military career as a Phoenix Program assassin in Vietnam with nothing but faith, confidence, and belief in his country. In 1969, he boards the Freedom Bird and takes a seat next to a grizzled grunt. This is Morgan’s first hint of what may be coming his way—and what he, as a soldier, may become.

Throughout his tour, Morgan struggles with his belief in his missions, though he pushes on and does his job. With less than a month to go before he heads home, Morgan leads a squad of South Vietnamese special forces in a massacre and mistakenly kills a beautiful innocent woman, Liem, in an old French plantation outside C?n Tho.

The death of Liem haunts him and distracts him so that he barely survives an attempt on his own life—which he later learns was ordered by his CIA chief, a swashbuckling cowboy named Comer. This betrayal launches Morgan’s metamorphosis into an avenging assassin.

Don’t Mean Nuthin’ reveals a war-torn Vietnam through a Conradian journey by a man who seeks a higher moral ground and then struggles to redeem himself in a sea of carnage and despair.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Matt Helm - Death of a Citizen *




  








Matt Helm, one-time special agent for the American government during the Second World War, has left behind his violent past to raise a family in Santa Fe, New Mexico. When a former colleague turns rogue and kidnaps his daughter, Helm is forced to return to his former life as a deadly and relentless assassin.

Originally released in the era of the James Bond novels, these novels have been out of print and unavailable for almost 20 years. They were considered grittier and more realistic than Bond, garnering them critical praise and an ardent audience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Matt Helm - The Removers *




  







A year after having been reactivated, Matt Helm receives a message from his ex-wife, asking for his aid. The threat is an enemy agent named Martel, disguised as a mob hitman. To protect his family, Helm must "remove" the threat before his own children pay the ultimate price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Matt Helm - The Interlopers *




  







This time Mac has gone too far. For Helm to impersonate a Communist courier to whom he bears no resemblance is suicide, and that isn’t all. Someone wants to get the layout of the Alaskan North-west Coastal Defence System, but they aren’t the goodies or the baddies. So who the hell are they? And who is the mysterious Holz that Helm is meant to kill?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Matt Helm - The Terrorizers *




  







The survivor of a plane crash wakes up in a hospital in Canada, his memory a blank. Then in walks Kitty, a gorgeous woman, who tells him that he is Paul Madden, a photographer, and her fiancé. Not bad. Except that a man on the phone keeps calling him Matt Helm. Things don’t add up. This can only mean trouble...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Matt Helm - The Infiltrators *




  







Beautiful, intelligent, fresh out of prison– Madeleine Ellershaw is Matt Helm’s latest case. Madeleine may have been imprisoned as a spy, but Helm soon realizes that her story isn’t so simple. He’s got to figure out why she took the rap for her husband nine years ago, what secrets are hiding in her past, and, most difficult of all: keep her alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Matt Helm: The Vanishers *




  







People are vanishing without a trace. And the disappearances are getting closer to home – the next likely target is Mac, Matt Helm’s shrewd old boss. To get to the bottom of the mystery, Helm follows two beguiling and treacherous women, who lead him all the way to his ancestral home – Scandinavia. With a coup from within the agency, and a terrorist threat from without, it’s clear that nobody can be trusted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Matt Helm - The Demolishers *




  







Matt Helm was aware of Bultman – a legendary assassin, the leader of a group of fanatical revolutionaries, an ambitious criminal – but he had no business with taking him down. Until now. Bultman blew up a restaurant on the Florida coast full of innocent people, including Helm’s son. Now, it’s very personal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tom Clancy Shadow of the Dragon (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 20) *




  








A missing Chinese scientist, unexplained noises emanating from under the Arctic ice, and a possible mole in American intelligence are just some of the problems that plague President Jack Ryan in the latest entry in Tom Clancy's #1 New York Times bestselling series.

Aboard an icebreaker in the Arctic Ocean a sonar operator hears an unusual noise coming from the ocean floor. She can't isolate it and chalks the event up to an anomaly in a newly installed system.

Meanwhile, operatives with the Chinese Ministry of State Security are dealing with their own mystery--the disappearance of brilliant but eccentric scientist, Liu Wangshu. They're desperate to keep his crucial knowledge of aerospace and naval technology out of their rivals' hands.

Finding Liu is too great an opportunity for any intelligence service to pass up, but there's one more problem. A high-level Chinese mole, codenamed Surveyor, has managed to infiltrate American Intelligence. President Jack Ryan has only one choice: send John Clark and his Campus team deep into China to find an old graduate student of the professor's who may hold the key to his whereabouts. It's a dangerous gamble, but with John Clark holding the cards, Jack Ryan is all in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mind Over Matter: Conversations with the Cosmos *




  








“Ruminations on every scientific subject over the sun—and plenty beyond it”—from the bestselling author of The Universe and the Teacup (The Boston Globe).

A San Jose Mercury News Best Book of the Year

A recipient of the American Institute of Physics Award for Best Science Writer, K. C. Cole offers a wide-ranging collection of essays about the nature of nature, the universals in the universe, and the messy playfulness of great science.

In witty and fresh short takes, she explores some of the world’s most intriguing scientific subjects—from particle physics to cosmology to mathematics and astronomy—and introduces a few of science’s great minds. Revealing the universe to be elegant, intriguing, and, above all, relevant to our everyday lives, this book is “an absolute delight [that] belongs on the bedside bookshelf of every science enthusiast” (San Jose Mercury News).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Humble Pi: When Math Goes Wrong in the Real World *




  








#1 INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER

AN ADAM SAVAGE BOOK CLUB PICK

The book-length answer to anyone who ever put their hand up in math class and asked, “When am I ever going to use this in the real world?”

“Fun, informative, and relentlessly entertaining, Humble Pi is a charming and very readable guide to some of humanity's all-time greatest miscalculations—that also gives you permission to feel a little better about some of your own mistakes.” —Ryan North, author of How to Invent Everything

Our whole world is built on math, from the code running a website to the equations enabling the design of skyscrapers and bridges. Most of the time this math works quietly behind the scenes . . . until it doesn’t. All sorts of seemingly innocuous mathematical mistakes can have significant consequences.

Math is easy to ignore until a misplaced decimal point upends the stock market, a unit conversion error causes a plane to crash, or someone divides by zero and stalls a battleship in the middle of the ocean.

Exploring and explaining a litany of glitches, near misses, and mathematical mishaps involving the internet, big data, elections, street signs, lotteries, the Roman Empire, and an Olympic team, Matt Parker uncovers the bizarre ways math trips us up, and what this reveals about its essential place in our world. Getting it wrong has never been more fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Forbidden Universe: The Occult Origins of Science and the Search for the Mind of God *




  







Secret societies, famous scientists, ancient Egyptian mysticism, and a fascinating addition to the god-versus-science debate: the Catholic Church. By the bestselling authors of The Templar Revelation and Mary Magdalene, The Forbidden Universe reveals how the foundations of modern science were based around a desire to destroy the church. The great pioneering scientists of the Renaissance and the early Enlightenment (including Copernicus, Galileo, and Sir Isaac Newton) were fervent devotees of the philosophical/mystical system of Hermeticism. Many of the most important scientists of this age, including Galileo, belonged to a secret society called the Giordanisti, which had the agenda to overthrow the Church and establish a new age of Hermetic supremacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Woman in Amber: Healing the Trauma of War and Exile *




  








American Book Award Winner: A “stunning” memoir of surviving WWII Latvia—and the long journey to healing that followed (The New York Times Book Review).

“A heartbreaking yet inspiring memoir of tragedy and healing,” A Woman in Amber tells the story of how the occupation of Latvia during World War II affected a woman’s relationship with her mother and husband for years to come (Tim O’Brien). Though Agate Nesaule eventually immigrated to the United States and became successful in her professional life, she found herself suffering from depression and unable to come to terms with its cause—until she found her voice and began to share what happened to her and her family at the hands of invading Russian soldiers.

In a true story that “draws the reader forward with the suspense of a novel,” Nesaule reveals the effects of hunger, both physical and emotional, in stories about begging Russian soldiers for food, the abusive relationship with her first husband, and the redemption that came when she met her second (The New York Times Book Review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/25/22.

Currently $2.

*Stalking the Red Bear: The True Story of a U.S. Cold War Submarine's Covert Operations Against the Soviet Union *




  








Thrilling submarine espionage and an inside look at the U.S. Navy's "silent service"

Stalking the Red Bear, for the first time ever, describes the action principally from the perspective of a commanding officer of a nuclear submarine during the Cold War -- the one man aboard a sub who makes the critical decisions -- taking readers closer to the Soviet target than any work on submarine espionage has ever done before.

This is the untold story of a covert submarine espionage operation against the Soviet Union during the Cold War as experienced by the Commanding Officer of an active submarine. Few individuals outside the intelligence and submarine communities knew anything about these top-secret missions.

Cloaking itself in virtual invisibility to avoid detection, the USS Blackfin went sub vs. sub deep within Soviet-controlled waters north of the Arctic Circle, where the risks were extraordinarily high and anything could happen. Readers will know what it was like to carry out a covert mission aboard a nuke and experience the sights, sounds, and dangers unique to submarining.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/26/22.

Currently $1.

*Arena (Space Station Astral Venture Book 1) *




  








Waking up in a hostile environment… not the usual start to the day.

Not knowing who you are? Priceless.

A group of strangers awake with their lungs full of stasis goo. What they don’t immediately realize is that they’re going to have to work fast if they’re going to survive a concatenation of organic and mechanical beasts, traps and deadly encounters.

It’s going to take all their collective wit, guile and any innate abilities they can uncover because survival is far from guaranteed.

More than that, they’re going to have to work together.

If you liked Maze Runner, Aliens, The Hunger Games, Lost or Firefly, you’re going to love this psychological sci-fi mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Crow's Gambit: A Near Future Technothriller (Sylphan Revelations Book 1) *




  







On Net-Day the alien Sylph surrounded the Earth and destroyed everything in orbit or in the air. Grounding the human race. The world had to adapt and reinvent itself in a new reality that didn’t allow for the planes and satellites people had come to take for granted. In this world Cassie is one of a new breed of barnstormers. Drone pilots that fly low and fast in violation of human law and alien weapons. Trying to bridge the past and future, she searches for a place in this new world. When an eccentric billionaire approaches Cassie to help him reclaim human’s place in the heavens she is pulled into a world of political intrigue and cutting edge technology. All of it constrained by an indifferent alien species. Using her engineering skills and innate piloting ability they could be on the verge of finally breaking free again. However, powerful forces on Earth don’t want a change in the new status quo. And then there’s the Sylph. If humans return to not only the skies but space…how will they react? Crow’s Gambit is the first book in the Sylphan Revelations trilogy that tells this story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Invasion (Heartland Aliens Book 1)*




  








THEY INVADED.
THEY CONQUERED.
THEY UNDERESTIMATED.

The War of the Worlds gets turbocharged in this nonstop action-packed thriller about a group of survivors thrust into extraordinary circumstances.

When aliens arrive on Earth, the tiny town of Little Creek isn't any more prepared than the rest of the planet.

Without warning or provocation, the otherworldly creatures begin to lay waste to everything.

In the chaos that follows, an unlikely group bands together:


A beauty queen with something to prove...
A shopkeeper with something to hide...
A shellshocked teenager set on revenge...
And a world-weary veteran desperate to save them all.


As time runs out, this ragtag crew must find a way to fight back against the alien forces massing around them.

What are they? What do they want? How can they be stopped?

If they fail, it won't just be Little Creek that is lost.

It will be all of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Resistance Reborn (Star Wars) *




  








In this pivotal prequel to Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker, the heroes of the Resistance—Poe Dameron, General Leia Organa, Rey, and Finn—must fight back from the edge of oblivion.

The Resistance is in ruins. In the wake of their harrowing escape from Crait, what was once an army has been reduced to a handful of wounded heroes. Finn, Poe, Rey, Rose, Chewbacca, Leia Organa—their names are famous among the oppressed worlds they fight to liberate. But names can only get you so far, and Leia’s last desperate call for aid has gone unanswered.

From the jungles of Ryloth to the shipyards of Corellia, the shadow of the First Order looms large, and those with the bravery to face the darkness are scattered and isolated. If hope is to survive, the Resistance must journey throughout the galaxy, seeking out more leaders—including those who, in days gone by, helped a nascent rebellion topple an empire. Battles will be fought, alliances will be forged, and the Resistance will be reborn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Marvel Encyclopedia New Edition*




  








Discover the essential facts about Marvel Comics' timeless heroes and villains-from Captain America, Spider-Man, and Iron Man to Thanos, Loki, and Kingpin-with an introduction by the legendary Stan Lee.

This is the "book that mankind has been hungering for," says American comic book writer, editor, publisher, and producer, Stan Lee, "a book that is-now and forever-a shining beacon of wonder, a titanic tribute to talent unleashed."

With this new edition of DK's best-selling Marvel Encyclopedia, keep up with the ever-expanding Marvel Universe. Updated and expanded, find out vital information and secret histories for more than 1,200 Marvel characters-from classics to brand new ones-while getting the lowdown on recent key events, including Civil War 2, Secret Empire, and Infinity Countdown.

From iconic teams-such as the Avengers, X-Men, and Guardians of the Galaxy-to fan favorites-Black Panther, Deadpool, and Captain Marvel to rising stars Amadeus Cho, Squirrel Girl and the Exiles-every significant Marvel character is showcased with the latest comic artwork. Meticulously researched, expertly written, and stunningly illustrated, the Marvel Encyclopedia boasts newly commissioned cover art by one of Marvel's hottest up-and-coming talents. This unique, in-depth, and accessible encyclopedia is an indispensable guide to Marvel Comics that devoted fans and newcomers alike will return to time and again.

© 2020 MARVEL


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Revenant Files Complete Series Boxed Set *




  








Among ghosts and breathers, there is a saying…

“There is always something going down in New Orleans.”

A city as old and as violent as New Orleans is filled with ghosts. They aren't a hidden phenomenon anymore. They are as real as any living person and capable of causing just as much trouble.

Fortunately, there are unique bounty hunters like Johnny Despereaux to hunt them down.

Grab this boxed set and step into a new world where ghosts and breathers walk the street together.

---

Johnny’s mentor and partner, Vic Kane, a literal ghost detective, joined forces after a strange occurrence in his youth.

Are they joined at the hip? Will both die if one passes?

Johnny and Vic are on a new case that takes them to one of the most ghost-inhabited places in the world.

Why? To try to hook up with a potentially big case and equally big payday.

If they live to cash it in.

They soon realize this is beyond a simple haunting. Their paths cross with many players, all wanting this nightmare to be over for different reasons.

Should this surprise the pair? After all, this is the Big Easy. The only question is...

Who dies first? Because whoever dies last wins.

Included in this boxed set:


Back From Hell
Axeman: Cycle of Death
Jazz Funeral
Go up and click Buy Now or Read for Free to join their supernatural bounty hunt today.

Being afraid of the afterlife is just a little more personal now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tales From A Fevered Brain: A Collection of Short Horror Thrillers*


  








*Ten freakish tales of the bizarre and extraordinary that will leave you questioning the terrors inherent in daily life.*
C. Howard Rieling digs deep into the mine of twisted tales within his fevered brain to excavate ten stories that will leave you wondering if he is sane or mad as a hatter. From the bizarre to the terrifying, these ten yarns will leave you scratching your head or running for the closest hiding spot.


A drug addict haunted by a very unlikely ghost.
A woman with a child who never gave birth.
A young man who has a bizarre reaction to hot peppers.

These and other strange twists and turns await you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Speed Reading: Learn to Read a 200+ Page Book in 1 Hour (Mental Performance) *




  








#1 Speed Reading Book on Amazon for 3 Straight Years

This has become the go to book for students, teachers, educators, professionals, and home-school parents & children to rapidly improve their reading.

It offers simple tips to not only accelerate reading speed, but also comprehension and memory.

Unlike other books that merely teach you to skim & scan, this book taps into your brain and eyes' amazing power to naturally read more words in a shorter time.

Please Note:

With self-publishing becoming easier, there is growing competition on Amazon.

It is not uncommon for authors to post negative reviews on other books to boost their own sales.

** With that, please take the low star reviews here with a grain of salt as they DO NOT reflect the actual content. Contrary to some reviews, the book offers a mix of new and time-tested techniques supported by research, with detailed explanations, and properly credited. **

In fact, this isn't your average speed reading book.

I spent years refining the instructions to double or even triple you reading speed with a few simple shifts. No skimming, no scanning, but reading every word with double or triple the speed.

Then with the additional tips and exercises, you will raise that level until you are comfortably reading a 200+ page book in 1 hour.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Black Stallion *




  







First published in 1941, Walter Farley's best-selling novel for young readers is the triumphant tale of a boy and a wild horse. From Alec Ramsay and the Black's first meeting on an ill-fated ship to their adventures on a desert island and their eventual rescue, this beloved story will hold the rapt attention of readers new and old.

This book has been selected as a Common Core State Standards Text Exemplar (Grades 4-5, Stories) in Appendix B.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Queen Bee: A Novel (Lowcountry Tales Book 13) *




  








“If I could only read one writer from now until the end of my life, it would be Dorothea Benton Frank." —Elin Hilderbrand, the New York Times bestselling author

Immerse yourself in the enchanting world of New York Times bestselling author Dorothea Benton Frank’s Carolina Lowcountry in this evocative tale that returns at long last to her beloved Sullivans Island.

Beekeeper Holly McNee Jensen quietly lives in a world of her own on Sullivans Island, tending her hives and working at the local island library. Holly calls her mother The Queen Bee because she’s a demanding hulk of a woman. Her mother, a devoted hypochondriac, might be unaware that she’s quite ill but that doesn’t stop her from tormenting Holly. To escape the drama, Holly’s sister Leslie married and moved away, wanting little to do with island life. Holly’s escape is to submerge herself in the lives of the two young boys next door and their widowed father, Archie.

Her world is upended when the more flamboyant Leslie returns and both sisters, polar opposites, fixate on what’s happening in their neighbor’s home. Is Archie really in love with that awful ice queen of a woman? If Archie marries her, what will become of his little boys? Restless Leslie is desperate for validation after her imploded marriage, squandering her favors on any and all takers. Their mother ups her game in an uproarious and theatrical downward spiral. Scandalized Holly is talking to her honey bees a mile a minute, as though they’ll give her a solution to all the chaos. Maybe they will.

Queen Bee is a classic Lowcountry Tale—warm, wise and hilarious, it roars with humanity and a dropperful of whodunit added for good measure by an unseen hand. In her twentieth novel, Dorothea Benton Frank brings us back to her beloved island with an unforgettable story where the Lowcountry magic of the natural world collides with the beat of the human heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Conundrum (New York Review Books Classics) *




  








A pioneering work on gender transition, this poetic memoir by a trans woman is “the best first-hand account ever written by a traveler across the boundaries of sex” (Newsweek)

The great travel writer Jan Morris was born James Morris. James Morris distinguished himself in the British military, became a successful and physically daring reporter, climbed mountains, crossed deserts, and established a reputation as a historian of the British empire. He was happily married, with several children. To all appearances, he was not only a man, but a man’s man.

Except that appearances, as James Morris had known from early childhood, can be deeply misleading. James Morris had known all his conscious life that at heart he was a woman.

Conundrum, one of the earliest books to discuss transsexuality with honesty and without prurience, tells the story of James Morris’ hidden life and how he decided to bring it into the open, as he resolved first on a hormone treatment and, second, on risky experimental surgery that would turn him into the woman that he truly was.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*24/7: Late Capitalism and the Ends of Sleep *







“A fascinating short book” on the perils of 21st-century capitalism and its near-complete takeover of our everyday lives (New York Times Magazine)

24/7: Late Capitalism and the Ends of Sleep explores some of the ruinous consequences of the expanding non-stop processes of twenty-first-century capitalism. The marketplace now operates through every hour of the clock, pushing us into constant activity and eroding forms of community and political expression, damaging the fabric of everyday life.

Jonathan Crary examines how this interminable non-time blurs any separation between an intensified, ubiquitous consumerism and emerging strategies of control and surveillance. He describes the ongoing management of individual attentiveness and the impairment of perception within the compulsory routines of contemporary technological culture. At the same time, he shows that human sleep, as a restorative withdrawal that is intrinsically incompatible with 24/7 capitalism, points to other more formidable and collective refusals of world-destroying patterns of growth and accumulation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Unforgettable You (Silver Springs Book 5) *




  








New York Times bestselling author Brenda Novak returns to Silver Springs, where no past mistake is so big the heart can’t find a way to fix it.

Jada Brooks couldn’t have known how her life would change when she fell for bad boy Maddox Richardson back in high school. She couldn’t have known his troubled brother would leave hers forever crippled. Or that she’d be forced to shun Maddox completely—only to discover she was carrying his child.

Although Maddox was devastated by the events that transpired that fateful night, losing Jada was the worst of it. He’s back in Silver Springs, ready to make amends and provide the kind of youth outreach that once saved him. If he’d known Jada was in town, too, he would never have come.

Jada has returned to Silver Springs to be with family after her father’s death. But when she sees Maddox, every tough decision she’s made concerning their now twelve-year-old daughter begins to haunt her. Falling for him again is so tempting, but not only does she stand to alienate her family—if he finds out about Maya, she could lose what matters most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*House of Nightmares: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset*




  








When Naomi Kiernan’s husband died, she lost more than her partner; she lost her purpose. Once a talented writer, Naomi can no longer breathe life into the words on the page. After accepting an invitation from her best friend to teach at La Habileté, a prestigious art school, Naomi notices some peculiar behavior from her students. It doesn’t take long for Naomi to uncover the school’s haunting secret, but in doing so, she’ll unearth a past she’s been desperate to keep buried.

The Haunting of the House on Greenpond Road

A paranormal phenomenon, a mysterious curse, and an old town with a sinister past.

When Amber finds a miraculously low-priced house for rent, what she thought was the solution to all of her problems becomes the beginning of her worst nightmare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mitzy Moon Mysteries Books 1-3: Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Mitzy Moon Mysteries Box Set Book 1)*




  








*Find out why readers are so addicted to this series…*
Mitzy Moon is a barista in a latte trouble!

No sooner does she set foot in the quirky village of Pin Cherry Harbor to claim her inheritance, than the handsome sheriff catches her standing over a corpse. Desperate to prove her innocence, she’s forced to accept help from her granny’s entitled cat and a spirit from beyond the grave.

Three full-length novels of sleuthing fun!

The Mitzy Moon Mysteries : Books 1-3 includes the first three books in the hilarious paranormal cozy mystery series, PLUS a never-before-released map of Pin Cherry. If you like snarky heroines, supernatural misfits, and a dash of romance, then you'll love Trixie Silvertale’s twisty whodunits.


Book 1 – Fries and Alibis: Paranormal Cozy Mystery

A gift that’s too good to be true. A murder she didn’t commit. A barista in a latte trouble…



Book 2 – Tattoos and Clues: Paranormal Cozy Mystery

A beachside stroll. A deadly discovery. Will this psychic sleuth swim or sink?



Book 3 – Wings and Broken Things: Paranormal Cozy Mystery

A crime with no eyewitness. A determined psychic sleuth. Will her search for clues take her where angels fear to tread?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pumpkin Pies & Potions (Melting Pot Cafe Book 1) *


Book 2 is currently *Free Here*.





  








Witches, cats, pumpkin pies and murder!

I’m Evelyn Grayson and if you’d told me by the time I was 23, I’d have lost both my parents in a mysterious accident, moved in with the coolest Aunt ever, lived in a magical town, and I was a witch, I would have said you were crazy. Funny thing is, you’d be right.

Camille Stenson, the grumpiest woman in Saltwater Cove is set on making this year’s Halloween celebrations difficult for everyone, but when she turns up dead and my best friend is on the suspect list, I have no choice but to find out whodunit and clear her name.

Amongst the pumpkin carving, abandoned houses, and apple bobbing, it soon becomes apparent dark magic is at play and I must use all my newfound witches’ abilities to find the killer before another spell is cast.

Step into Evelyn Grayson’s magical world in the first book of the Melting Pot Café series, a fun and flirty romantic paranormal cozy mystery where the spells are flowing, and the adventure is just beginning.

If you like witty witches, cheeky talking cats, and magical murder mysteries, then you’ll love Polly Holmes’ light-hearted Melting Pot Café series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hero’s Choice *




  








After twenty-five years of distinguished service to the New York Police Department, interrupted only by four years as an elite Army Ranger, Ryan Fitzgerald was retiring at the ripe old age of forty-three. Fitz was a ‘rock star’ who graduated first in his police academy class and raced through the ranks. He was the youngest lieutenant in the almost 200-year history of the department, the youngest commander, and the youngest bureau chief. His intelligence, his drive, and integrity were off the charts. But police work was no longer his calling. It was time for a change.

Fitz left New York City for the beaches of Rhode Island, to figure out what was next. His retirement was anything but that; as he made decisions on his next career, on his romantic life, and in his spare time — must solve a complicated murder.

He was challenged with several career options and became enthralled in the murder investigation of a former colleague who just happens to be the father of one of his lady friends. The potential suspects ranged from a jilted lover; a mobster, along with the possibility of the victim being involved himself, to leave his daughter the insurance money. The novel ends with unforeseen twists and turns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Strange Fate of Kitty Easton (Laurence Bartram Mysteries Book 2)*




  






“Combines a Ruth Rendell–like psychological realism, an Agatha Christie–like plot and a Dickensian feel for life’s roulette . . . Pulse-pounding” (The Wall Street Journal).

When Great War veteran Laurence Bartram arrives in Easton Deadall, he is struck by the beauty of the crumbling manor, the venerable church, and the memorial to the village’s soldiers. But despite this idyllic setting, Easton Deadall remains haunted by tragedy. In 1911, five-year-old Kitty Easton disappeared from her bed and has not been seen since.

While Laurence is visiting, a young maid vanishes in a sinister echo of Kitty’s disappearance. And when a body is discovered in the manor’s ancient church, Laurence is drawn into the grounds’ forgotten places, where deadly secrets lie in wait.

“Speller’s follow-up to her acclaimed debut, The Return of Captain John Emmett, is a well-crafted mystery with intriguing historical details and measured pacing that creates suspense. Fans of Jacqueline Winspear’s Maisie Dobbs series and readers who enjoy well-drawn characters in historicals will add this to their wish list.” —Library Journal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Reykjavik Noir Trilogy (Books 1-3 in the dark, atmospheric, nail-bitingly fast-paced Icelandic series: Snare, Trap and Cage) *




  








Get ALL THREE books in the electrifying, unputdownable Reykjavik Noir Trilogy in one GREAT-VALUE Box Set!

A young, single mother is lured into cocaine smuggling to keep custody of her son, as she eludes customs officers and the police, and tries to escape the clutches of the kingpins in Lilja Sigurardttir's critically acclaimed, award-winning, international bestselling Reykjavik Noir Trilogy. A nerve-shredding, emotive Icelandic series by the co-writer of the Netflix hit Katla.

'Tough, uncompromising and unsettling' Val McDermid

'Stylish, taut and compelling' Daily Express

'Tense and pacey ... an intriguing mix of white-collar and white-powder' Guardian

Snare (Book One)
Set in a Reykjavik still covered in the dust of the Eyjafjallajkull volcanic eruption, and with a dark, fast-paced and chilling plot and intriguing characters, Snare sees young mother Sonja become involved in cocaine-smuggling in and out of Iceland, under the suspicious eye of a customs officer ... An outstandingly original and sexy Nordic crime thriller, and a nail-biting game of cat and mouse!

Trap (Book Two)
When Sonja's son is kidnapped by her ruthless ex-husband, she's thrust back into the world of cocaine smuggling, but this time she's got a plan of her own, with an unexpected ally, and a complicated relationship on her conscience ... High-stakes jeopardy presides in this dark and original, breathtakingly fast-paced thriller...

Cage (Book Three)
A deadly threat to Sonja and her family sees her return to Iceland, where she needs to settle scores with longstanding adversaries if she wants to stay alive, while a group of businessmen tries to draw Agla into an ingenious fraud. Drugs, smuggling, big money and political intrigue rally with love, passion and murder in the masterful conclusion to the explosive Reykjavik Noir Trilogy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Devil's Cinema: The Untold Story Behind Mark Twitchell's Kill Room *




  








Reality and fantasy collide with shocking results in this riveting account of the notorious case of Mark Twitchell - and the police investigation into one of the most bizarre murders in recent memory.

In October 2008, Johnny Altinger, a 38-year-old Edmonton man, was on his way to a tryst with a woman he had met on an online dating website when he emailed the directions to their rendezvous to a concerned friend. He was never seen again. Two weeks before Altinger's disappearance, independent filmmaker Mark Twitchell began shooting a low-budget horror film about a serial killer who impersonates a woman on an online dating website to lure his victims to their gruesome deaths. But these are just the starting points of the stranger-than-fiction case of Mark Twitchell, a man with a startling plan to turn his life-long love of fantasy and desire for fame into reality:

- Did Twitchell, in a horrific example of life imitating art, act out the grisly premise of his own script?

- Obsessed with Dexter, the popular TV show and book series about a fictional vigilante serial killer, Twitchell assumed Dexter Morgan's profile on Facebook. But how far did he intend to take his fascination with Dexter?

- Is the shocking document "S.K. Confessions" a graphic work of fiction that, as Twitchell claims, he wrote to promote his film? Or is it a diary he kept of his transformation into a killer, and proof that the police stopped a prolific serial killer at the very beginning?

Veteran journalist Steve Lillebuen provides a gripping investigative account of the nesting doll intricacies of the case, plunging us into the world of pop culture fanaticism and into the mind of a self-professed psychopath. Drawing on extensive interviews, Lillebuen illuminates what can happen when some of our culture's darkest obsessions are pushed to extremes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Big Thriller Collection: 12 Exciting Crime Thrillers to Keep You Up All Night *




  








12 bestselling crime thrillers to keep you up all night. This box set is packed with thousands of pages that practically turn themselves, with riveting fiction in short, digestible chapters that will hold your attention to the end.

Die for Me
Why did they really end their own lives?

Kill Game
Twenty years ago, the missing girl emerged from a basement in the arms of a young detective. He promised to become her guardian and keep her safe. Now, he may have to break that promise.

You Saw Too Much
Her life was taken from her. Now she wants it back.

PI Morgan Young 1: Let Me In
All he wanted was to stop a killer. He never knew what it would cost.

PI Morgan Young 2: Watch Them Die
All he wanted was his cousin back. He’d have to settle for revenge.

PI Morgan Young 3: Don't You Dare
The case looked easy. Until it changed his life forever.

Detective Jessie Talbot 1: One Last Breath
A killer without limits. A detective with everything to lose.

Detective Jessie Talbot 2: Between Two Evils
One killer is bad news. Two is a living nightmare.

In Her Shadow
A crime she didn't commit. A lie she couldn't prove.

Bloodline 1: Clean Kill
Lies run thicker than blood.

Bloodline 2: Dead Ties
Secrets never stay hidden.

Bloodline 3: Last Hunt
There’s no honor among spies.

* This collection contains graphic detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Butterfly Girl: A Novel *




  








“A heartbreaking, finger-gnawing, and yet ultimately hopeful novel by the amazing Rene Denfeld.” —Margaret Atwood, via Twitter

After captivating readers in The Child Finder, Naomi—the investigator with an uncanny ability for finding missing children—returns, trading snow-covered woods for dark, gritty streets on the search for her missing sister in a city where young, homeless girls have been going missing and turning up dead.

From the highly praised author of The Child Finder and The Enchanted comes The Butterfly Girl, a riveting novel that ripples with truth, exploring the depths of love and sacrifice in the face of a past that cannot be left dead and buried. A year ago, Naomi, the investigator with an uncanny ability for finding missing children, made a promise that she would not take another case until she finds the younger sister who has been missing for years. Naomi has no picture, not even a name. All she has is a vague memory of a strawberry field at night, black dirt under her bare feet as she ran for her life.

The search takes her to Portland, Oregon, where scores of homeless children wander the streets like ghosts, searching for money, food, and companionship. The sharp-eyed investigator soon discovers that young girls have been going missing for months, many later found in the dirty waters of the river. Though she does not want to get involved, Naomi is unable to resist the pull of children in need—and the fear she sees in the eyes of a twelve-year old girl named Celia. Running from an abusive stepfather and an addict mother, Celia has nothing but hope in the butterflies—her guides and guardians on the dangerous streets. She sees them all around her, tiny iridescent wisps of hope that soften the edges of this hard world and illuminate a cherished memory from her childhood—the Butterfly Museum, a place where everything is safe and nothing can hurt her.

As danger creeps closer, Naomi and Celia find echoes of themselves in one another, forcing them each to consider the question: Can you still be lost even when you’ve been found? But will they find the answer too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Missing Husband: A Tense Psychological Suspense Full of Twists *




  








How would you cope if your husband disappeared? One woman discovers just that in this bestselling domestic thriller debut.

Kate and Pete have been the perfect couple ever since they were teenagers. Fifteen years later they have two young daughters, live in a beautiful London townhouse, and seem like they have it all. But one day, Pete leaves for work and never comes home.

In a note Kate discovers, he confesses that he’s been unhappy for a long time and that he’s met someone else.

Distraught, Kate later learns that he has left everything, including his mobile phone, behind and sets out to learn the truth about her husband’s disappearance.

But is she prepared for what she will learn?

When nothing is as it seems, who can you trust?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Orchid Beach (Holly Barker Series Book 1) *




  








"An entertaining suspense story. . . . Barker is tough when she needs to be, and clever and persistent in following her hunches." — School Library Journal

#1 New York Times bestselling author Stuart Woods delivers a riveting thriller that introduces his first female protagonist, Deputy Chief of Police Holly Barker.

Forced into early retirement at thirty-seven, smart and fiercely independent Major Holly Barker trades in her bars as a military cop for the badge of deputy chief of police in Orchid Beach, Florida. But below the sunny surface of this sleepy, well-to-do island town lies an evil that escalates into the cold-blooded murder of one of Holly's new colleagues.

An outsider, Holly has little to go on for answers and no one to help her—except Daisy, a Doberman of exceptional intelligence and loyalty that becomes her companion and protector. The closer Holly gets to the truth, the more she knows that it'll take one smart dog with guts to sniff out this killer—before he can catch her first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood Moon Rising (A Beatrix Rose Thriller Book 2) *




  








Ten years ago, Beatrix Rose headed an off-the-books hit squad to carry out the dirty work of the British government. When she discovered that the commander of the squad was corrupt, he sent five of his assassins to rub her out. But they failed. Bad mistake.

There were six names on Beatrix’s Kill List. Two have been accounted for, and she has number three in her sights. But Bryan Duffy is in Iraq, surrounded by mercenaries, and there’s no easy way for Beatrix to get to him and no easy way to get out.

Strap in for Book Two of Mark Dawson’s heart-stopping, bestselling Beatrix Rose trilogy.

Revised edition: This edition of Blood Moon Rising includes editorial revisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The President's Dossier (A Max Geller Spy Thriller Book 1) *




  








Best Thriller/Adventure Novel at the 2020 American Book Fest.

"[A]n international thriller of the highest order...Not to be missed by fans of high-stakes, high-action thrillers"—John Land, USA Todaybestselling author.

"Fans of espionage thrillers will be pleased"- Publishers Weekly

Disgraced, ex-CIA Russia expert Max Geller is hired for a tough mission. Go to London, Moscow, and Panama. Find evidence proving the US president is a Russian agent. Don't trust your employer, your girlfriend, your partner, or the Russian mafia. And watch out for Kremlin assassin, Zabluda; he has orders to kill you and destroy your evidence.

Even if Max gets back to Washington with evidence, will those who hired him want it? Max discovers he is just one pawn in a larger game. He needs to discover the game and the players before it's too late.

This book is perfect for fans of Daniel Silva and Nelson DeMille


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Greatest Good (Garrison Chase Thriller Book 1) *




  








A breach within the intelligence community sets a hitman after a shocking target.

Garrison Chase has one shot left. Finally back on duty after a year-long suspension for insubordination, the black-ops-turned-FBI agent is desperate to prove he can be a team player. But he’s horrified when the first day of his assignment goes sideways after his house nearly explodes and the man he’s supposed to protect catches a sniper’s bullet.

Relieved his charge was only wounded by the hit, Chase wonders if he was the actual target. So when he’s ordered off the case and away from the victim, the hot-headed former operative refuses to obey even if it could cost his career… or his life.

Can Chase unravel a sinister conspiracy before he’s permanently out of action?

The Greatest Good is the pulse-pounding first novel in the Garrison Chase Thriller series. If you like dogged heroes, shocking twists, and heated battles for justice, then you’ll love Craig N. Hooper’s electrifying tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Brain's Way of Healing: Remarkable Discoveries and Recoveries from the Frontiers of Neuroplasticity *








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

The New York Times–bestselling author of The Brain That Changes Itself presents astounding advances in the treatment of brain injury and illness. Now in an updated and expanded paperback edition.

Winner of the 2015 Gold Nautilus Book Award in Science & Cosmology

In his groundbreaking work The Brain That Changes Itself, Norman Doidge introduced readers to neuroplasticity—the brain’s ability to change its own structure and function in response to activity and mental experience. Now his revolutionary new book shows how the amazing process of neuroplastic healing really works. The Brain’s Way of Healing describes natural, noninvasive avenues into the brain provided by the energy around us—in light, sound, vibration, and movement—that can awaken the brain’s own healing capacities without producing unpleasant side effects. Doidge explores cases where patients alleviated chronic pain; recovered from debilitating strokes, brain injuries, and learning disorders; overcame attention deficit and learning disorders; and found relief from symptoms of autism, multiple sclerosis, Parkinson’s disease, and cerebral palsy. And we learn how to vastly reduce the risk of dementia, with simple approaches anyone can use.

For centuries it was believed that the brain’s complexity prevented recovery from damage or disease. The Brain’s Way of Healing shows that this very sophistication is the source of a unique kind of healing. As he did so lucidly in The Brain That Changes Itself, Doidge uses stories to present cutting-edge science with practical real-world applications, and principles that everyone can apply to improve their brain’s performance and health.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Aircraft Carriers of the United States Navy (Images of War) *




  








This pictorial history of US aircraft carriers illustrates the many classes and types of carriers used by the navy from before WWII to the present day.

In 1922 the US Navy commissioned its first small experimental aircraft carrier. This was followed into service by two much larger carriers in 1927 with five more being built— including three large Yorktown class—prior to the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor. Then, to take the offensive against the Japanese Navy, the American Congress funded by far the largest carrier-building program in history.

Since 1975, when the first of a fleet of ten nuclear-powered Nimitz class carriers was commissioned, The United States Navy’s fleet of carriers has optimized its superpower status and worldwide power projection. Yet these are due to be replaced in the decades to come with the even more sophisticated nuclear-powered Gerald R. Ford class.

Compiled and written by Michael Green, Aircraft Carriers of the United States Navy contains superb images of all the different types of classes of carriers employed by the US Navy since 1922. These and its highly informative text and captions give the reader a broad overview of this fascinating subject.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Russian Armour in the Second World War (Images of War) *




  








This WWII pictorial history of Russia’s tanks and armored fighting vehicles provides a vivid look at the Eastern Front through rare wartime photographs.

When Hitler’s armies advanced into Russia, it was Stalin’s tanks and armored fighting vehicles that finally pushed them back from the outskirts of Moscow. At the Battle of Kursk in the summer of 1943, the Soviet tanks and AFVs proved their effectiveness by defeating the cream of the Panzertruppen. From that point on, the tanks and armored fighting vehicles of the Red Army continued their offensive operations until they victoriously entered Berlin in April and May of 1945.

In this fascinating pictorial history, military expert Michael Green provides historical images of the full range of Russian armor as well as exterior and interior color photos of preserved and restored tanks and AFVs from the period. This latest book in the Images of War series brings to life the Red Army’s efforts to repel Hitler's Panzer Armies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Auschwitz: A Doctor's Eyewitness Account *




  








New York Times Bestseller: A harrowing account by a prisoner who became a firsthand witness to—and participant in—the horrors of the Nazi camp.

When the Nazis invaded Hungary in 1944, they sent virtually the entire Jewish population to Auschwitz. A Jew and a medical doctor, Dr. Miklos Nyiszli was spared from death for a grimmer fate: to perform “scientific research” on his fellow inmates under the supervision of the infamous “Angel of Death”: Dr. Josef Mengele. Nyiszli was named Mengele’s personal research pathologist. Miraculously, he survived to give this terrifying and sobering account, which is accompanied by a foreword by Bruno Bettelheim.

“This is the best brief account of the Auschwitz experience available.” —The New York Review of Books


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/26/22.

Currently $2.

*Iran–Iraq War: The Lion of Babylon, 1980–1988 *




  






The bloody eight-year Iran-Iraq war is now almost forgotten, overshadowed by the subsequent Gulf War and Iraq War. However, it is best remembered for the unique so-called ‘Tanker War which threatened to strangle the worlds oil supplies. At the time Tucker-Jones as a defence analyst wrote extensively on the war and now brings his expertise to bear with this account of a conflict fuelled by festering regional rivalries, the Cold War and the emerging threat posed by militant Shia Islam. Fought on land, at sea and in the air using some of the most modern weapons money could buy, Western-backed Saddam Husseins Sunni Iraq and Shia Iran under the ayatollahs fought themselves to a standstill. Once Saddams armoured blitzkrieg had been halted and Irans human-wave counterattacks fought off, it became a war of attrition with major battles fought for the possession of Khorramshahr and Basra. Both sides resorted to chemical weapons and bombarding each other with missiles. When the war spilled over into the waters of the Gulf it sparked open Western intervention. Escalating attacks on oil tankers finally culminated in a ceasefire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/27/22.

Currently $3.

*The Last Astronaut *




  








Shortlisted for the Arthur C. Clarke Award 2020!
"A terrifying tour de force." --James Rollins
"Readers will be riveted." --Publishers Weekly (starred review)

Sally Jansen was NASA's leading astronaut, until a mission to Mars ended in disaster. Haunted by her failure, she lives in quiet anonymity, convinced her days in space are over.

She's wrong.

A large alien object has entered the solar system on a straight course toward Earth. It has made no attempt to communicate. Out of time and out of options, NASA turns to Jansen.

But as the object reveals its secrets, Jansen and her crew find themselves in a desperate struggle for survival -- against the cold vacuum of space, and something far, far worse...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Book of Accidents: A Novel *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A family returns to their hometown—and to the dark past that haunts them still—in this masterpiece of literary horror by the New York Times bestselling author of Wanderers

LOCUS AWARD FINALIST • “The dread, the scope, the pacing, the turns—I haven’t felt all this so intensely since The Shining.”—Stephen Graham Jones, New York Times bestselling author of The Only Good Indians

ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR: The New York Public Library, Library Journal

Long ago, Nathan lived in a house in the country with his abusive father—and has never told his family what happened there.

Long ago, Maddie was a little girl making dolls in her bedroom when she saw something she shouldn’t have—and is trying to remember that lost trauma by making haunting sculptures.

Long ago, something sinister, something hungry, walked in the tunnels and the mountains and the coal mines of their hometown in rural Pennsylvania.

Now, Nate and Maddie Graves are married, and they have moved back to their hometown with their son, Oliver.

And now what happened long ago is happening again . . . and it is happening to Oliver. He meets a strange boy who becomes his best friend, a boy with secrets of his own and a taste for dark magic.

This dark magic puts them at the heart of a battle of good versus evil and a fight for the soul of the family—and perhaps for all of the world. But the Graves family has a secret weapon in this battle: their love for one another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Devil's Night: The Haunting of Eden (Penny Wright Book 1) *




  








*Supernatural suspense that'll have you breathlessly turning pages, perfect for fans of Home Before Dark, The Sun Down Motel, and Heather Graham's Krewe of Hunters series.*


A haunted ghost town. A gifted medium. A truth she should’ve left buried.

Every summer, revelers sneak into the abandoned town of Eden, Colorado, to celebrate an infamous crime: the Devil's Night Massacre, committed over a century ago by an outlaw nicknamed Bloody Marian. Penny Wright knows the gruesome legends better than most. She’s seen the ghosts that haunt the ruins firsthand, and she shares a history with Eden that she hoped to escape.

Now it’s Penny's job, funded by a corporate sponsor, to make this Devil’s Night the biggest ever. When she returns home for the first time in years, she must face not only her family but Matthew Larsen—once the boy she loved, now the man who broke her heart.

But before the festival even begins, Penny makes a grisly discovery that forces her to question how much she really knows about Eden’s secrets. As Devil’s Night approaches, the lines between the past and present begin to blur. And for Penny, the real nightmare is only just beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.


*Out of Istanbul: A Journey of Discovery along the Silk Road *




  








Acclaimed journalist Bernard Ollivier begins his epic journey on foot across the Silk Road.

Upon retirement at the age of sixty-two, and grieving his deceased wife, renowned journalist Bernard Ollivier felt a sense of profound emptiness: What do I do now? While some see retirement as a chance to cash in their chips and settle into a comfy armchair, Ollivier still longed for more. Searching for inspiration, he strapped on his gear, donned his hat, and headed out the front door to hike the Way of St. James, a 1400-mile journey from Paris to Compostela, Spain. At the end of that road, with more questions than answers, he decided to spend the next few years hiking another of history’s great routes: the Silk Road.

Out of Istanbul is Ollivier’s stunning account of the first part of that 7,200-mile journey. The longest and perhaps most mythical trade route of all time, the Silk Road is in fact a network of routes across Europe and Asia, some going back to prehistoric times. During the Middle Ages, the transcribed travelogue of one Silk Road explorer, Marco Polo, helped spread the fame of the Orient throughout Europe.

Heading east out of Istanbul, Ollivier takes readers step by step across Anatolia and Kurdistan, bound for Tehran. Along the way, we meet a colorful array of real-life characters: Selim, the philosophical woodsman; old Behçet, elated to practice English after years of self-study; Krishna, manager of the Lora Pansiyon in Polonez, a village of Polish immigrants; the hospitable Kurdish women of Dogutepe, and many more. We accompany Ollivier as he explores bazaars, mosques, and caravansaries—true vestiges of the Silk Road itself—and through these encounters and experiences, gains insight into the complex political and social issues facing modern-day Turkey.

Ollivier’s journey, far from bragging about some tremendous achievement, humbly takes the reader on a colossal adventure of human proportions, one in which walking itself, through a kind of alchemy, fosters friendships and fellowship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Firefly Summer: A Novel *




  








Kate Ryan and her husband, John, have a rollicking pub in the Irish village of Mountfern . . . four lovely children . . . and such wonderful dreams. But all that is about to change one fateful summer when American millionaire Patrick O'Neill comes to town with his irresistible charm, and money to burn. As love and hate vie for a town's quiet heart, old traditions begin to crumble away. . . . 

Patrick O'Neill builds the grand hotel of his dreams, with its promise of wealth and change. Loyalties are challenged, jealousies ignited, and tragedy strikes before the foundation is laid. Suddenly Kate and John Ryan's lives and family are bound up with the newcomer in ways they can never imagine. And Patrick O'Neill faces his own crisis of conscience and heart as the events he sets in motion take on a life of their own in a town that will never be the same again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Shop on Blossom Street (A Blossom Street Novel Book 1) *




  








Come back to Blossom Street with the novel that begins the beloved series by #1 New York Times bestselling author Debbie Macomber, where you’ll find everything you’re looking for, from yarn and flowers, to friendship… and maybe even a new romance.

Four lives knit together…

There’s a little yarn store in Seattle called A Good Yarn. It’s owned by Lydia Hoffman, and it represents her dream of a new beginning, a life free from cancer. A life that offers a chance at love…

Lydia teaches knitting to beginners, and the first class is How to Make a Baby Blanket. Three women join. Jacqueline Donovan disapproves of the woman married to her only son, but knitting a baby blanket would be a gesture of reconciliation.

For Carol Girard, the baby blanket brings a message of hope as she and her husband make a final attempt to conceive.

And tough-looking Alix Townsend (that’s Alix with an i) is learning to knit her blanket for a court-ordered community service project.

These four very different women, brought together by the age-old craft of knitting, make unexpected discoveries—about themselves and each other. Discoveries that lead to friendship and acceptance, to laughter and dreams. Discoveries only women can share…

Originally published in 2004


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Susannah's Garden (A Blossom Street Novel Book 3) *




  








Return to Blossom Street with this engaging tale of a woman uncovering family truths and rediscovering herself, only from #1 New York Times bestselling author Debbie Macomber.

It was the year that changed everything. When Susannah Nelson turned eighteen, she said goodbye to her boyfriend, Jake—and never saw him again. She never saw her brother again, either; Doug died in a car accident that same year.

Now, at fifty, she finds herself regretting the paths not taken. Long married, a mother and a teacher, she should be happy. But she feels there’s something missing in her life, although she doesn’t know exactly what. Not only that, she’s balancing the demands of an aging mother and a temperamental twenty-year-old daughter.

Her mother, Vivian, a recent widow, is having difficulty coping and living alone, so Susannah goes home to Colville, Washington. In returning to her parents’ house, her girlhood friends and the garden she’s always loved, she also returns to the past—and the choices she made back then.

What she discovers is that things are not as they once seemed. Some paths are dead ends. But some gardens remain beautiful…

Originally published in 2006


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*What You Should Know About Politics . . . But Don't: A Nonpartisan Guide to the Issues That Matter *




  








This “intelligent nonpartisan guide” sheds light on the murky world of politics and the perennial issues that affect our everyday lives (Pulitzer Prize-winning author Doris Kearns Goodwin).

In a world of sound bites, deliberate misinformation, and a political scene colored by the blue versus red partisan divide, how does the average American find a reliable source of information that’s free of political spin? What You Should Know About Politics . . . But Don’t breaks down the issues that matter, explaining who stands for what, and why—whether it’s the economy, health care, foreign policy, education, immigration, or climate change.

Whether you’re a Democrat, a Republican, or somewhere in between, this is the perfect guide for taking stock of the issues that matter. The fourth edition includes an introduction by Martin Garbus discussing the themes and issues that came to the fore during the 2020 presidential cycle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The House At Sea's End (Ruth Galloway series Book 3) *




  








In “a wonderful, atmospheric mystery” featuring forensic archaeologist Ruth Galloway and DCI Harry Nelson, six bodies of men killed during World War II turn up in Brighton—bringing with them a long-buried, nefarious secret (Milwaukee Journal Sentinel).

Just back from maternity leave, forensic archeologist Ruth is finding it hard to juggle motherhood and work when she is called in to investigate human bones that have surfaced on a remote Norfolk beach. The presence of DCI Harry Nelson, the married father of her daughter, does not help. The bones, six men with their arms bound, turn out to date back to World War II, a desperate time on this stretch of coastland.

As Ruth and Nelson investigate, Home Guard veteran Archie Whitcliffe reveals the existence of a secret the old soldiers have vowed to protect with their lives. But then Archie is killed and a German journalist arrives, asking questions about Operation Lucifer, a plan to stop a German invasion, and a possible British war crime. What was Operation Lucifer? And who is prepared to kill to keep its secret?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Wilhelm Conspiracy (A Sherlock Holmes and Lucy James Mystery)*




  








Two strangely connected murders. An eve-of-war catastrophe. And a new sleuth determined to help Holmes against all odds . . .

London, 1896--A prominent banker is found dead in an unsavory part of the city. Hours later, the charred remains of another body are discovered on a beach in Dover. An intriguing link between the two murders brings the case to the forefront of Sherlock Holmes's attention.

The famed detective's investigation has barely begun, however, when the Secretary of War summons him with catastrophic news: on the eve of war, a new British superweapon has fallen into the wrong hands. Holmes must recover it, or risk dooming all of England to a dark fate for generations to come.

Holmes and his faithful partner Watson make plans to track the weapon down in Germany, where Brits are unwelcome and dangers lurk everywhere. But they're not alone in their endeavors: over Holmes's stern objection, his recently discovered grown daughter Lucy insists on helping the duo find the weapon and solve the two murders.

Lucy's sleuthing skills prove as formidable as her father's, and soon enough, the trail of clues in Germany lead the three detectives to a sinister plot that puts them directly in the line of fire. Can they evade danger, solve a double murder and save the Empire?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death in the West Wind (John Rawlings Murder Mystery Book 7)*




  








April, 1759.

The apothecary John Rawlings and his new bride are honeymooning in Devon, but the discovery of a badly beaten corpse on a ghost ship cuts their holiday short.

The death of Juliana van Guylder and the subsequent disappearance of her brother, Richard, draw John into an investigation in which the suspects include the mysterious Society of Angels, a lone highwayman, and a phantom coach complete with headless coachman.

Needing answers and knowing he is neglecting his bride in search of the truth, John summons Joe Jago and the Flying Runners from London for help in his investigation.

But his determination to discover the truth puts him in danger…a danger from which he may not be able to escape.

Will Rawlings be able to find the truth or will his pursuit end in tragedy?

Death in the West Wind is a gripping historical murder mystery that chills to the bone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death on the River Thames (John Rawlings Book 17) *




  








John Rawlings has returned to his beloved London after spending time in America where revolutionary trouble is dangerously brewing.

Having made a substantial sum selling carbonated water, Rawlings buys a country house situated on the banks of the Thames in Strand-on-the-Green in Chiswick.

But one morning a small child falls into the river, and John, witnessing her rescue, hears her say she did not fall but was pushed.

Not long after he is at the theatre with his daughter Rose when a woman is lowered by her ankles from the Slips… As he goes to her aid John Rawlings gets the feeling that some deadly mystery is about to unfold.

Could the two incidents possibly be connected?

Join John Rawlings and his friends as they make their way through the streets of Georgian London, chasing the bad lads, solving mysteries, sipping claret, and dancing at the fabulous balls with the Bon Ton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Depth of Winter: A Longmire Mystery (Walt Longmire Mysteries Book 14)*




  








“It’s the scenery—and the big guy standing in front of the scenery—that keeps us coming back to Craig Johnson’s lean and leathery mysteries.”
—The New York Times Book Review

Walt journeys into the northern Mexican desert alone to save his daughter Cady, who has been kidnapped by the cartel

Welcome to Walt Longmire's worst nightmare. Winter is creeping closer, but for Sheriff Longmire this one is looking to be harsh in a way to which he is wholly unaccustomed. He has found himself in the remotest parts of the northern Mexican desert, a lawless place where no horse or car can travel, where no one speaks his language or trusts an outsider, far from his friends and his home turf back in Wyoming. But desperate times call for desperate measures. Tomas Bidarte, the head of one of the most vicious drug cartels in Mexico, has kidnapped Walt's beloved daughter, Cady. The American government is of limited help and the Mexican one even less so. Armed with his trusty Colt .45 and a father's intuition, Walt must head into the 110-degree heat of the desert, one man against an army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shady Hollow (A Shady Hollow Mystery) *





  







The first book in the Shady Hollow series, in which we are introduced to the village of Shady Hollow, a place where woodland creatures live together in harmony—until a curmudgeonly toad turns up dead and the local reporter has to solve the case.

Reporter Vera Vixen is a relative newcomer to Shady Hollow. The fox has a nose for news, so when she catches wind that the death might be a murder, she resolves to get to the bottom of the case, no matter where it leads. As she stirs up still waters, the fox exposes more than one mystery, and discovers that additional lives are in jeopardy.

Vera finds more to this town than she ever suspected. It seems someone in the Hollow will do anything to keep her from solving the murder, and soon it will take all of Vera’s cunning and quickness to crack the case.

A VINTAGE CRIME/BLACK LIZARD ORIGINAL


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pineapple Hurricane: A Pineapple Port Mystery: Book Eleven (Pineapple Port Mysteries 11) *




  








*Pineapple Port Mysteries by Wall Street Journal and USA Today bestselling author Amy Vansant, is a funny, clean and gore-free small-town, female amateur sleuth series, but with all the pulse-pounding excitement of a detective thriller.*
When a Pineapple Port resident is found dead during an approaching hurricane, Charlotte fears someone’s trying to disguise murders as storm-related accidents. The first two victims have more than the storm in common – both were hoarding valuable storm supplies like toilet paper and water.

Hm. Maybe the killer is karma!

"Amy is one of my favorite authors. I highly recommend all of her books. No matter what genre she writes in, she manages to create books that demand that the pages be immediately turned to find out what happened, because you really care about the characters." ~ Dianne Harman, USA Today and Amazon Chart #1 Bestselling Author

Bringing together the area’s community leaders to spread a warning could lead to even more trouble. Last time the Five Families got together, someone ended up dead. But things could be much deadlier if Declan’s crazy ex is right and the Puzzle Killer's broken out of prison…

And did that lamppost just explode, or is someone trying to kill Charlotte and Declan?

Charlotte vows to solve the crime before the storm hits. Mariska and Darla vow to find some toilet paper for sale, even if they have to call in help from their old neighbor, the revenge-genius, Gloria.

Buckle down for a blustery ride as the storm hits!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*ALL THE GOOD GIRLS (Harry Hunter Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ Fascinating and well-written characters and unexpected twists in the plot. - Goodreads reviewer

Detective Harry Hunter of Miami PD’s homicide squad throws himself into a case no one asked him to solve.

Four teenagers from one of Miami's affluent neighborhoods are murdered on a boat.
Another is found in a dumpster.
All five of them go to the same school and are on a list of witnesses to another crime.

Because he's in bad standing with his boss, Harry is given the task of protecting a possible future victim, but Harry isn't always known to follow his boss's orders.

Soon, he'll risk everything while racing to stop a killer who has left everyone else in the homicide squad shaking in terror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*RUN GIRL RUN (Harry Hunter Mystery Series Book 2) *




  









*Willow Rose’s beloved detective, Harry Hunter is back in this thrilling second installment of the bestselling series.

When a mother and her child are pulled out of the harbor in their car, the case seems pretty straightforward for Miami PD and Detective Harry Hunter.

Everything points to a murder-suicide.

They were homeless, living in their car, and the mother decided to end it all for them both by driving into the water.

But the case is not what it looks like, Detective Harry Hunter soon realizes.

Harry’s daughter is carrying devastating knowledge about their deaths, and soon she becomes the killer’s next target.

As Harry races to protect her, he is betrayed by someone he thought he knew, leaving him terrified of trusting anyone in a town filled with liars.

RUN GIRL RUN is the second book in the Harry Hunter Mystery Series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deep Blue Betrayal: A Connor Cole Mystery (Caribbean Mystery Series Book 2) *




  








*A 300-year-old shipwreck. A priceless treasure. One Earth-shattering surprise.*

A fun getaway weekend to Key West turns serious when Private Investigator Connor Cole is recognized by a woman in Sloppy Joe’s Bar and is asked to help find her missing boyfriend.

When Connor investigates the disappearance, he learns that the missing boyfriend is a treasure hunter that has been searching for a three-hundred-year-old shipwreck in the Florida Straits and the treasure that sunk along with it.

Can Connor find the missing treasure hunter alive, solve the mystery of a long-lost treasure along the way and survive the earth-shattering surprises that the investigation reveals?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Target on my Back: A Prosecutor's Terrifying Tale of Life on a Hit List*




  








Murders don't happen in Kaufman County, Texas, a sleepy community where people raise their kids quietly and drive into Dallas for work and entertainment. In 2013, murder came to town when two professional prosecutors were slain in cold blood, simply for doing their jobs: one in broad daylight in plain view of the courthouse, and one in his home, along with his wife. Eric Williams is responsible for all the bloodshed, and he has a list of who to kill next.

A Target on My Back is the first-person true story of Erleigh Wiley, an accomplished lawyer who accepted the job as the new district attorney, after the death of her predecessors, which turned her into the next target on the killer's hit list. This is her story of how she and her family endured the storm of the press, the array of Homeland Security agents assigned to protect them 24/7, and the weight of knowing she was someone's prey. Though fearing for her life, she served as the prosecution's final witness against the murderer, sealing his fate on death row. This chilling account of how she survived the hit list is a terrifying cat and mouse tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*One Little Secret: A Novel *




  








USA Today Bestseller
One of Bustle’s “New Books Set At the Beach To Read When You Can’t Be There Yourself”
One of Bustle’s “12 Books Like Knives Out For Fans Of Family Sagas, Murder, & Knitwear”
One of CrimeReads’ “Most Anticipated Crime Books of Summer”

Part locked-room mystery, part domestic thriller, this gossipy, scandal-ridden whodunit “will keep you up all night” (Good Morning America) as a Hamptons getaway among friends turns tense—then deadly

Everyone has a secret. For some, it’s worth dying to protect. For others, it’s worth killing.

The glass beach house was supposed to be the getaway that Susan needed. Eager to help her transplanted family set down roots in their new town—and desperate for some kid-free conversation—she invites her new neighbors to join in on a week-long sublet with her and her workaholic husband.

Over the course of the first evening, liquor loosens inhibitions and lips. The three couples begin picking up on the others’ marital tensions and work frustrations, as well as revealing their own. But someone says too much. And the next morning one of the women is discovered dead on the private beach.

Town detective Gabby Watkins must figure out who permanently silenced the deceased. As she investigates, she learns that everyone in the glass house was hiding something that could tie them to the murder, and that the biggest secrets of all are often in plain sight for anyone willing to look.

A taut, locked room mystery with an unforgettable cast of characters, One Little Secret promises to keep readers' eyes glued to the pages and debating the blinders that we all put on in the service of politeness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*An Unthinkable Thing *




  








A tragedy brings a young boy into the home of a "perfect" family--one whose dark secrets begin closing in, until a horrifying moment changes everything.

Tommie Ware’s life is turned upside down the summer of 1958, just after his eleventh birthday. When his beloved aunt—the woman who raised him—doesn’t return after her shift as a night nurse and is later found murdered, there is only one place left for Tommie to go: “home” to the mother who handed him over the day he was born.

All is not as it seems behind the hedgerow surrounding the lavish Henneberry estate where Tommie’s mother, Esther, works as live-in housekeeper. Her employers have agreed he can stay until she “sorts things out,” but as she's at the family’s beck and call around the clock, Tommie is mostly left on his own to navigate the grounds, the massive house, and the twisted family inside.

Soon he is enmeshed in the oppressive attentions of matriarch Muriel, who is often heavily medicated, and of fifteen-year-old Martin, who treats Tommie sometimes like a kid brother, sometimes like a pawn in a confusing game. While Dr. Henneberry mostly ignores Tommie, he also seems eager for him to be gone. Then there’s the elderly neighbour, who may know more about the family's past than anyone else will say.

By summer's end, the secrets and games tighten around Tommie and his mother, until a horrific crime is discovered and we are faced with an unthinkable question: could an eleven-year-old boy really have committed cold-blooded murder?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Active Measures (A Jericho Quinn Thriller Book  *




  








OLD ENEMIES NEVER DIE

Cuba and the United States are in talks to normalize relations, something the old guard on the Communist-controlled island has vowed to stop—by any means necessary. Zayda de la Guardia, a rogue general in the Cuban security services, has gotten his hands on a nuclear weapon left over from the Cold War. He plans to launch it on Miami, an attack that could kill millions. There’s just one thing standing in his way: special agent Jericho Quinn and his team have traveled undercover to Cuba to unravel de la Guardia’s plot before it ignites a nuclear holocaust. Thrown into a secret prison, pursued by assassins, and trapped on the tiny island during one of the worst hurricanes of the century, Quinn and his crew must survive a trial by fire to prevent an international confrontation that would make the Cuban Missile Crisis look like a fist fight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Monroe Doctrine: Volume IV *




  








When she won the presidency…

…the world was in crisis.

Would Blain be able to maintain her trust at this crucial hour?

The Chinese were driven out of the Caribbean, but Blain knew it was at a terrible cost. There were those in the administration that had lost their nerve. The President was determined to slay the Jade Dragon, but would he be able to get her what she needs to win?

A divided cabinet threatens everything.

Is the political pressure too much?

The Japanese have stepped up. They’ve deployed forces to the mainland, but is it too little too late to make a difference?

A massive Chinese army seeks to divide Russia in two and break the supply lines. One Italian artilleryman fights to stay alive. If he can just get into position, he’ll call in the strike, and the Chinese won’t know what hit them. It could be the break NATO needs, but the odds are against him.

The most dangerous front…

…is on the airwaves.

With socially engineered deepfakes and propaganda sowing the seeds of distrust across the globe, the tech giants are at the center of it all. Can they be stopped?

Will freedom of speech be lost, and with it, all hope?

You’ll love Volume Four in The Monroe Doctrine saga because this one strikes close to home and we must all be prepared for when fiction becomes our reality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Call for the Dead: A George Smiley Novel (George Smiley Novels Book 1)*




  








The first of his peerless novels of Cold War espionage and international intrigue, Call for the Dead is also the debut of John le Carré's masterful creation George Smiley.

"Go back to Whitehall and look for more spies on your drawing boards."
George Smiley is no one's idea of a spy—which is perhaps why he's such a natural. But Smiley apparently made a mistake. After a routine security interview, he concluded that the affable Samuel Fennan had nothing to hide. Why, then, did the man from the Foreign Office shoot himself in the head only hours later? Or did he?

The heart-stopping tale of intrigue that launched both novelist and spy, Call for the Dead is an essential introduction to le Carré's chillingly amoral universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The American Revolution: A Visual History *




  








Uncover the remarkable story of the American Revolution! Who were the Redcoats, and what was the Boston Tea Party? Explore key events like the British surrender at Yorktown, and the writing of the Declaration of Independence.

Written in association with the esteemed Smithsonian Institution, this beautiful visual reference ebook will transport you back in time and onto the front lines of the American Revolution.


Take chronological steps through the American Revolution, starting with the first stirrings of colonial resistance. Learn about important events and key moments of the war that gave birth to the American republic. Meet the most memorable people from the period, from George Washington to Benedict Arnold, and explore first-person accounts by soldiers and civilians.

This history ebook for children grade 7 and up gives you a complete overview of the most fascinating events during the war. The action is brought to life through illustrated accounts of every major military action and comprehensive timelines for every stage of the conflict. Gallery spreads feature the weapons, arms, and uniforms that were used, to give you a full picture of what it was like.

Large color pictures, black-and-white drawings, and detailed maps add intriguing visuals to the history of America, so reading can be engaging and enjoyable. This visual reference ebook also details the politics of the war and the different parts of society impacted by the events. Learn about the treatment of prisoners and the revolution's implications for women, Native Americans, and African-Americans. Dive in and explore the parts of the American Revolution you haven't yet discovered.

Mapping the Road to American Independence

The American Revolution is the most significant event in American history. Without it, there would not be the United States of America. More than 240 years after the signing of the Declaration of Independence, this educational ebook demonstrates why this historical period is still so important today.

Journey through the most significant events and battles:


From Resistance to Rebellion - Before 1775
The Start of the War - 1775
Birth of a Nation - 1776
The Struggle for Mastery - 1777
A Widening War - 1778
Conflict Spreads - 1779
The Continuing Struggle - 1780
America Victorious - 1781-83
Aftermath: A Stronger Nation


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A City So Grand: The Rise of an American Metropolis: Boston 1850-1900 *




  








A lively history of Boston’s emergence as a world-class city—home to the likes of Frederick Douglass and Alexander Graham Bell—by a beloved Bostonian historian

“It’s been quite a while since I’ve read anything—fiction or nonfiction—so enthralling.”—Dennis Lehane, author of Mystic River and Shutter Island

Once upon a time, “Boston Town” was an insulated New England township. But the community was destined for greatness. Between 1850 and 1900, Boston underwent a stunning metamorphosis to emerge as one of the world’s great metropolises—one that achieved national and international prominence in politics, medicine, education, science, social activism, literature, commerce, and transportation.

Long before the frustrations of our modern era, in which the notion of accomplishing great things often appears overwhelming or even impossible, Boston distinguished itself in the last half of the nineteenth century by proving it could tackle and overcome the most arduous of challenges and obstacles with repeated—and often resounding—success, becoming a city of vision and daring.

In A City So Grand, Stephen Puleo chronicles this remarkable period in Boston’s history, in his trademark page-turning style. Our journey begins with the ferocity of the abolitionist movement of the 1850s and ends with the glorious opening of America’s first subway station, in 1897. In between we witness the thirty-five-year engineering and city-planning feat of the Back Bay project, Boston’s explosion in size through immigration and annexation, the devastating Great Fire of 1872 and subsequent rebuilding of downtown, and Alexander Graham Bell’s first telephone utterance in 1876 from his lab at Exeter Place.

These lively stories and many more paint an extraordinary portrait of a half century of progress, leadership, and influence that turned a New England town into a world-class city, giving us the Boston we know today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/27/22.

Currently $3.

*Pearl Harbor: The Verdict of History*




  








The New York Times–bestselling authors of Miracle at Midway delve into the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor during WWII in “a superb work of history” (Albuquerque Journal Magazine).

In the predawn hours of December 7, 1941, a Japanese carrier group sailed toward Hawaii. A few minutes before 8:00 a.m., they received the order to rain death on the American base at Pearl Harbor, sinking dozens of ships, destroying hundreds of airplanes, and taking the lives of over two thousand servicemen. The carnage lasted only two hours, but more than seventy years later, terrible questions remain unanswered.

How did the Japanese slip past the American radar? Why were the Hawaiian defense forces so woefully underprepared? What, if anything, did American intelligence know before the first Japanese pilot shouted “Tora! Tora! Tora!”? In this incomparable volume, Pearl Harbor experts Gordon W. Prange, Donald M. Goldstein, and Katherine V. Dillon tackle dozens of thorny issues in an attempt to determine who was at fault for one of the most shocking military disasters in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/28/22.

Currently $1.

*Archangel Rising (Archangel One Book 2) *




  








Archangel Squadron faces off against the forces of the brutal Protectorate to claim a prize, and save humanity, in a gripping novel of deep space jeopardy by the author of the Odyssey One series.

At the helm of a commandeered freighter, Captain Steph Michaels has infiltrated the Free Star systems. Leading a captive crew, and posing as a privateer, he’s on a mission to seize a precious resource from an enemy outpost. Backed by his Archangel Squadron, it’s a smash-and-grab operation he can pull off in his sleep. Until it isn’t.

Before he and his “pirates” can strike, they’re met with an unexpected obstacle. The mining compound they’re targeting also houses camps of slave laboring families. It’s an innocent population Steph refuses to sacrifice as collateral damage, and his morality will drive him to greater extremes than ever before. With a ruthless enemy commander facing them down, Steph will find himself in conflict with not just the Free Stars but potentially with the Empire itself.

The odds of victory? Impossible to foretell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Solar Lottery *




  








From the acclaimed author of Ubik—in the future, Earth’s leader is randomly chosen by a computer, but some are unwilling to leave everything to chance.

In 2203 anyone can become the ruler of the solar system. There are no elections, no interviews, no prerequisites whatsoever—it all comes down to the random turns of a giant wheel. But when a new Quizmaster takes over, the old one still keeps some rights, namely the right to hire an unending stream of assassins to attempt to kill the new leader.

In the wake of the most recent change in leadership, employees of the former ruler scurry to find an assassin who can get past telepathic guards. But when one employee switches sides, troubling facts about the lottery system come to light, and it just might not be possible for anyone to win.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Frank Herbert's Dune Saga Collection: Books 1-3 *




  








Perfect for longtime fans and new readers alike−this eBook collection includes the first three novels in Frank Herbert’s Dune saga: DUNE, DUNE MESSIAH, and CHILDREN OF DUNE

DUNE IS NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE directed by Denis Villeneuve, starring Timothée Chalamet, Zendaya, Jason Momoa, Rebecca Ferguson, Oscar Isaac, Josh Brolin, Stellan Skarsgård, Dave Bautista, David Dastmalchian, Stephen McKinley Henderson, Chang Chen, Sharon Duncan-Brewster, Charlotte Rampling, and Javier Bardem.

In the far future, on a remote planet, an epic adventure awaits. Here are the first three novels of Frank Herbert’s magnificent Dune saga—a triumph of the imagination and one of the bestselling science fiction series of all time.

The Dune Saga begins on the desert planet Arrakis with the story of the boy Paul Atreides—who would become known as Muad’Dib—and of a great family’s ambition to bring to fruition humankind’s most ancient and unattainable dream....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Starship Sneak (Origin Story Book 1) *




  








Renton (Rance) Quigley He’ had two big dreams—and he was failing miserably at both.

The first was for him and his father to fight injustice as a pair of ace attorneys. That dream shattered on the day his father left, but since then Rance had done nothing to fix it.

The second was to date his childhood friend, the beautiful, intelligent, and most amazing Kayley. Naturally, he had done nothing to make this happen, either. And now she and the rest of his friends were leaving to continue their education. In two months, Rance would be alone… again.

Then it happened… War!

A surprise attack on their colony planet by a mysterious alien race created a panic. These highly advanced aliens are relentless and powerful—but something doesn’t add up. Why do they attack so sporadically? And why doesn’t the Empire do more to protect their fledgling colony planet?

Will Rance and his friends seek the truth, or will they become distracted by the next, greatest star-chart?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Reckless Rescue (Origin Story Book 2) *




  








Renton (Rance) Quigley He’ and his team have taken their first big step towards fighting injustice across the Empire—they’ve saved their own planet from certain destruction!

But you can’t save your world from maniacal ministers every day.

Ever since their fifteen minutes in the spotlight expired, no one’s even knocked on their door. Only Kayley retains her star power as she travels the world on a whirlwind tour. While she’s off being adored by the masses, Rance mopes about worrying if he’ll ever be worthy of his celebrity girlfriend.

When his alien friends come seeking his help to fight off an unknown menace, Rance accepts immediately. He knows it won’t bring him fame or fortune, but who turns down a friend in need?

Then, a complication—a beautiful woman in distress begs his help and promises an enormous fortune should his team be successful. Should Rance put his friends on the back burner and say yes, or should he turn her down?

This is a woman that won’t take no for an answer, however. She is persistent as she is dangerous. But while Rance and team prepare, a government official—who the team were investigating for their alien buddies—investigates them! Can they complete the woman’s task and get the official off their backs at the same time?

Rance must decide what to do…and fast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Ocean at the End of the Lane: A Novel *




  








A brilliantly imaginative and poignant fairy tale from the modern master of wonder and terror, The Ocean at the End of the Lane is Neil Gaiman’s first new novel for adults since his #1 New York Times bestseller Anansi Boys.

This bewitching and harrowing tale of mystery and survival, and memory and magic, makes the impossible all too real...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Possessed (Sadistic Souls Book 1)*




  








Jocelyn doesn't believe in the supernatural, but she senses that something is in her home.

When her mother and sister begin using a Ouija board to contact their dead father, Jocelyn worries that it may lead to horrible consequences. Like the footsteps outside her bedroom door late at night. Or the pounding in the walls. Maybe even the reason why her sister is trying to ruin her life. Jocelyn finds a rational explanation for every strange incident until logic breaks down and sinister events ratchet up, convincing her that an evil entity has infested her home.

With the help of a pair of paranormal investigators named Eloise and Nona, Jocelyn hopes to defeat the malevolent entity before it destroys her family. But what Jocelyn doesn't realize is that this demon has more nefarious plans than she could possibly imagine. And it's eager to set them in motion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Damned (Sadistic Souls Book 2)*




  








One Haunted Mansion. Two paranormal investigative teams. $1 million up for grabs.

When Eloise and Nona offer her a chance to join their investigative unit to rid ghosts from a haunted mansion, Jocelyn takes the gig without a second thought. After all, she’s got no job, a ton of school debt, and the mortgage is past due, so she really has nothing to lose.

After Jocelyn enters the mansion, she discovers why the building has been on the market for over a decade. The lights flicker or go out when a chill hits the air. The in-ground pool smells like decay. And some of the dead are desperate to communicate their secrets, while others are determined to conceal them.

Jocelyn soon realizes this is not an ordinary haunting. Something inhuman stalks these corridors. And when people begin dying under mysterious circumstances, she realizes she has a lot more to lose than she thought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Malevolent (Sadistic Souls Book 3) *




  








Trapped in an abandoned hotel with five strangers during a blizzard, Colton and Jocelyn are convinced the group should stay overnight, but when people begin dying in the most hideous ways imaginable, the survivors conclude that something evil is stalking them.

Each person has their own theory why they're being pursued, but Colton believes his closest friends are somehow wrapped up in the mystery. He also thinks it's his fault that the creature is hunting them.

As the death toll rises, Colton begins to doubt that he'll make it past midnight. He's only got a couple hours to discover why these events were set into motion, and if he fails to stop the entity, he'll not only end up dead, but his soul will be enslaved for eternity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Devil's Pawn (Faust Book 2) *




  








A showman’s fate is in the hands of the devil in an enthralling novel inspired by the Faust legend from the bestselling author of the Hangman’s Daughter series.

Rome, 1518. The church is tarnished by greed. Peasants are rebelling. Tumultuous times demand drastic recourse—before the devil gets his due.

Johann Faust is a renowned magician, astrologer, and chiromancer traveling through Germany with his successful troupe: the orphaned juggler Greta and his loyal companion Karl. The avaricious Pope Leo X now requires Johann’s services to replenish the papacy’s drained coffers through alchemy. But the devil, with whom a regretful Johann once agreed to an unholy trade for fame, wants something else. Racked with paralyzing seizures, Johann fears that his debt is nearer to being settled.

In France, Johann hopes for answers from an eminent new friend who could hold the key to his torment, body, and soul. For the celebrated artist, inventor, and anatomist Leonard da Vinci is suffering from the same accursed malady. Time is not on his side either.

Now they all must outrun the devil, and the more human threats of the papal henchmen, before Johann is dragged straight to hell—along with everyone he holds dear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dwarf Bounty Hunter Boxed Set #1: Books 1-6 (Dwarf Bounty Hunter Boxed Sets) *




  








"One of the best damn bounty hunters. Period." James Brownstone

Johnny Walker was a good bounty hunter in his day. James Brownstone good.

But everybody has a line, including Johnny, and he retreated from the world to lick his wounds. But now the bad guys are back and he's not going to let another young woman be murdered.

Get the first six books in the bestselling Dwarf Bounty Hunter series to start his adventures today!

----

When Johnny's teenage daughter was murdered, everybody’s favorite Dwarf retreated to his cabin in the swamp with his two hound dogs by his side, and retired with his guns, his whiskey and his memories. Who was the killer? Even Johnny couldn’t figure it out. At least not yet.

But magical monsters weren’t done with him… yet.

Years have passed and a young female shifter has gone missing and her parents are dead. The Feds know that Johnny is her only hope and the clock is ticking.

Johnny can’t say no this time.

He’s off to New York City with Light Elf Fed Lisa Breyer to get her back.

Dwarf the Bounty Hunter is back to kick ass and take names. Or maybe just kick ass.

What will he do when the clues connect to the fifteen-year-old cold case of his daughter’s murder?

Included in this boxed set:


Go Dwarf Yourself
Don't Give A Dwarf
All Dwarf'ed Up
Zero Dwarfs Given
What The Dwarf
Dwarf It All


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dwarf Bounty Hunter Boxed Set #2: Books 7-12 (Dwarf Bounty Hunter Boxed Sets) *




  








"One of the best damn bounty hunters. Period." James Brownstone

Johnny Walker was a good bounty hunter in his day. James Brownstone good. Johnny used to live a quiet life in the Florida swamps with his two hound dogs by his side. Life has changed… a lot.

With a full house, Johnny needs an escape.

Continue his adventures with the last six books in the bestselling Dwarf Bounty Hunter series.

---
It’s a full house with teenage Amanda home for winter break and four confused cyborgs living with him. Johnny needs an escape.

Time to go hunt some monsters.

He’ll even need the help of the cyborgs for this one.

Weapons are being smuggled that can make things go boom across a city block.

Definitely NOT something they want the bad guys to get their hands on. But the monsters are getting cocky and want to take on Dwarf the Bounty Hunter.

Johnny has seen their kind before and he has a few new assets of his own.

An Elven partner with a gun, four disobedient cyborgs and two coonhounds that talk back.

These weapons smugglers have no idea what’s coming. Just the way Johnny likes it.

Included in this boxed set:

Cluster Dwarf
For Dwarf's Sake
Big, Bad Mother Dwarfer
Get The Dwarf Out
Dwarf 'Em All
Dwarfin' Done


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Peabody Sisters: Three Women Who Ignited American Romanticism*




  








Pulitzer Prize Finalist: “A stunning work of biography” about three little-known New England women who made intellectual history (The New York Times).

Elizabeth, Mary, and Sophia Peabody were in many ways the American Brontës. The story of these remarkable sisters—and their central role in shaping the thinking of their day—has never before been fully told. Twenty years in the making, Megan Marshall’s monumental biography brings the era of creative ferment known as American Romanticism to new life.

Elizabeth Peabody, the oldest sister, was a mind-on-fire influence on the great writers of the era—Emerson, Hawthorne, and Thoreau among them—who also published some of their earliest works; it was she who prodded these newly minted Transcendentalists away from Emerson’s individualism and toward a greater connection to others. Middle sister Mary Peabody was a passionate reformer who finally found her soul mate in the great educator Horace Mann. And the frail Sophia, an admired painter among the preeminent society artists of the day, married Nathaniel Hawthorne—but not before Hawthorne threw the delicate dynamics among the sisters into disarray.

Casting new light on a legendary American era, and on three sisters who made an indelible mark on history, Marshall’s unprecedented research uncovers thousands of never-before-seen letters as well as other previously unmined original sources. “A massive enterprise,” The Peabody Sisters is an event in American biography (The New York Times Book Review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fabulous Bouvier Sisters: The Tragic and Glamorous Lives of Jackie and Lee *




  








A poignant, evocative, and wonderfully gossipy account of the two sisters who represented style and class above all else—Jackie Kennedy Onassis and Lee Radziwill—from the authors of Furious Love.

When sixty-four-year-old Jackie Kennedy Onassis died in her Fifth Avenue apartment, her younger sister Lee wept inconsolably. Then Jackie’s thirty-eight-page will was read. Lee discovered that substantial cash bequests were left to family members, friends, and employees—but nothing to her. "I have made no provision in this my Will for my sister, Lee B. Radziwill, for whom I have great affection, because I have already done so during my lifetime," read Jackie’s final testament. Drawing on the authors’ candid interviews with Lee Radziwill, The Fabulous Bouvier Sisters explores their complicated relationship, placing them at the center of twentieth-century fashion, design, and style.

In life, Jackie and Lee were alike in so many ways. Both women had a keen eye for beauty—in fashion, design, painting, music, dance, sculpture, poetry—and both were talented artists. Both loved pre-revolutionary Russian culture, and the blinding sunlight, calm seas, and ancient olive groves of Greece. Both loved the siren call of the Atlantic, sharing sweet, early memories of swimming with the rakish father they adored, Jack Vernou Bouvier, at his East Hampton retreat. But Jackie was her father’s favorite, and Lee, her mother’s. One would grow to become the most iconic woman of her time, while the other lived in her shadow. As they grew up, the two sisters developed an extremely close relationship threaded with rivalry, jealousy, and competition. Yet it was probably the most important relationship of their lives.

For the first time, Vanity Fair contributing editor Sam Kashner and acclaimed biographer Nancy Schoenberger tell the complete story of these larger-than-life sisters. Drawing on new information and extensive interviews with Lee, now eighty-four, this dual biography sheds light on the public and private lives of two extraordinary women who lived through immense tragedy in enormous glamour.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Monkeys on the Road: One family's vanlife adventure from the USA to South America in search of a simpler life *




  








Thirty thousand miles driving from the USA to South America with a 6-year-old kid in a camper van. Will they make it?

After a decade in the corporate rat race, Mary was ready for a change. Too much stress and not enough time with her family left her feeling that her priorities were all wrong.

So she and her husband hatched a crazy plan to change their lives...

They quit their jobs.

They pulled their six-year-old daughter out of school.

And they moved into an old camper van to attempt a drive to the southernmost tip of the world!

What followed were three-and-a-half years of heartwarming personal encounters, breathtaking wilderness campsites, and occasionally terrifying situations...

Surrounded by an angry mob in Mexico, threatened by exploding batteries in Colombia, caught up in a political revolution in Bolivia - they grew closer as a family as they navigated through adversity. But what stuck with them the most was the endless generosity of the local people, from whom they learned invaluable lessons about happiness and priorities.

Will they survive whale sharks, police searches, and volunteering in local schools? What happens when COVID hits?

Find out in this heartwarming read about a family trying to find their place in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Surviving Autocracy *




  








“When Gessen speaks about autocracy, you listen.” —The New York Times

“A reckoning with what has been lost in the past few years and a map forward with our beliefs intact.” —Interview

As seen on MSNBC’s Morning Joe and heard on NPR’s All Things Considered: the bestselling, National Book Award–winning journalist offers an essential guide to understanding, resisting, and recovering from the ravages of our tumultuous times.

This incisive book provides an essential guide to understanding and recovering from the calamitous corrosion of American democracy over the past few years. Thanks to the special perspective that is the legacy of a Soviet childhood and two decades covering the resurgence of totalitarianism in Russia, Masha Gessen has a sixth sense for the manifestations of autocracy—and the unique cross-cultural fluency to delineate their emergence to Americans. Gessen not only anatomizes the corrosion of the institutions and cultural norms we hoped would save us but also tells us the story of how a short few years changed us from a people who saw ourselves as a nation of immigrants to a populace haggling over a border wall, heirs to a degraded sense of truth, meaning, and possibility. Surviving Autocracy is an inventory of ravages and a call to account but also a beacon to recovery—and to the hope of what comes next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Men, Murder and Makeup (Drag Queen Detective Book 1) *




  








*Murder is a Drag.*
Victor has a secret identity, and she’s being framed for murder.

Murder She Wrote… If Jessica Fletcher were a Fabulous Drag Queen

The mayors been murdered and everyone is on edge and reclusive mystery author Vicki Dean is the prime suspect.

Can Victor clear her name without revealing his secret identity?

Will the hunky new sheriff help Victor prove Vicki's innocence or be a threat to not only his freedom but also his heart?

Victor must let go of his fear and step out of the shadows in his high heels and lipstick to solve this mystery as only a drag queen can.

His life depends on it!

You will adore this fun cozy mystery because gossip keeps a small town alive!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder (Hannah Swensen series Book 1)*




  








First in the New York Times-bestselling mystery series: “A cleverly plotted cozy full of appealing characters and delicious cookie recipes.”—Publishers Weekly

Take one amateur sleuth. Mix in some eccentric Minnesota locals. Add a generous dollop of crackling suspense, and you've got the recipe for this mystery series featuring Hannah Swensen, the red-haired, cookie-baking heroine whose gingersnaps are almost as tart as her comments and whose penchant for solving crime is definitely stirring things up.

While dodging her mother’s attempts to marry her off, Hannah runs The Cookie Jar, Lake Eden’s most popular bakery. But after Ron LaSalle, the beloved deliveryman from the Cozy Cow Dairy, is found murdered behind her bakery—with Hannah’s famous Chocolate Chip Crunchies scattered around him—she’s determined not to let her cookies get a bad reputation, so she sets out to track down a killer. But if she doesn’t watch her back, Hannah’s sweet life may get burned to a crisp.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Sinister House Hauntings: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  








When her life as a New York City attorney becomes an unbearable moral burden, Lois Golden packs up her teenage daughter Janet and heads to rural Vermont to fulfill her childhood dream of owning a small town inn. However, this inn holds a wealth of dark secrets, full of deceit, death, and horrifying experiments that have left an undeniable mark of evil. When a vengeful spirit emerges, forcing all within the inn to experience their greatest fears, will Lois be able to fight back and salvage her dream from the nightmare it has become?

The Haunting of the Wilson Estate

A riveting new haunted house mystery that will keep you guessing until the end!

Desperate for cash and a new start on life, Willow takes a job as a live-in gardener at a secluded mansion in a small town. As Willow tries to make the best of the situation, she discovers the house is inhabited by ghosts, and they aren’t happy with the mansion’s new occupants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Great Leader: A Novel *




  








“A wild ride . . . [and] a thoroughly enjoyable tale of religion, sex and money . . . this is not your grandfather’s detective novel.” —Tim McNulty, The Seattle Times

New York Times–bestselling author Jim Harrison has won international acclaim for his masterful body of work, including Returning to Earth, Legends of the Fall, and over thirty books of fiction, nonfiction, and poetry. In this enthralling, witty, and expertly crafted novel, he follows one man on a hunt for an elusive cult founder, dubbed “The Great Leader.”

On the verge of retirement, Detective Sunderson begins to investigate a hedonistic cult, which has set up camp near his home in Michigan’s Upper Peninsula. At first, the self-declared Great Leader seems merely a harmless oddball, but as Sunderson and his sixteen-year-old sidekick dig deeper, they find him more intelligent and sinister than they realized. Recently divorced and frequently pickled in alcohol, Sunderson tracks his quarry from the woods of Michigan to a town in Arizona, filled with criminal border-crossers, and on to Nebraska, where the Great Leader’s most recent recruits have gathered to glorify his questionable religion. But Sunderson’s demons are also in pursuit of him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.


*The Mysteries of Max: Books 1-10 (The Mysteries of Max Big Box Sets Book 1) *




  








This big box set contains books 1-10 in the popular cat sleuth series The Mysteries of Max. Enjoy this intrepid sleuth's adventures at a big discount.

Sometimes it takes a cat to catch a killer

There’s something special about Max. He may look like your regular ginger flabby tabby, but unlike most tabbies, he can actually communicate with his human, reporter for the Hampton Cove Gazette Odelia Poole. Max takes a keen interest in the goings-on in their small town, by snooping around with his best friends Dooley, a not-too-bright ragamuffin, and Harriet, a gorgeous white Persian. Their regular visits to the police station, the barbershop and the doctor’s office provide them with those precious and exclusive scoops that have made Odelia the number one reporter in town.

This box set contains the following stories:

Purrfect Murder
Purrfectly deadly
Purrfect Revenge
Purrfect Heat
Purrfect Crime
Purrfect Rivalry
Purrfect Peril
Purrfect Secret
Purrfect Alibi
Purrfect Obsession


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bryant & May: Oranges and Lemons: A Peculiar Crimes Unit Mystery *




  








“The most delightfully, wickedly entertaining duo in crime fiction.”—The Plain Dealer

When a prominent politician is crushed by a fruit van making a delivery, the singular team of Arthur Bryant and John May overcome insurmountable odds to reunite the PCU and solve the case in this brainy new mystery from acclaimed author Christopher Fowler.
On a spring morning in London’s Strand, the Speaker of the House of Commons is nearly killed by a van unloading oranges and lemons for the annual St. Clement Danes celebration. It’s an absurd near-death experience, but the government is more interested in investigating the Speaker’s state of mind just prior to his accident.

The task is given to the Peculiar Crimes Unit—the only problem being that the unit no longer exists. Its chief, Raymond Land, is tending his daffodils on the Isle of Wight and senior detectives Arthur Bryant and John May are out of commission—May has just undergone surgery for a bullet wound and Bryant has been missing for a month. What's more, their old office in King’s Cross is being turned into a vegetarian tapas bar.

Against impossible odds, the team is reassembled and once again what should be a simple case becomes a lunatic farrago involving arson, suicide, magicians, academics and a race to catch a killer with a master plan involving London churches. Joining their team this time is Sidney, a young woman with no previous experience, plenty of attitude—and a surprising secret.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Place in the Wind (A Jimmy Vega Mystery Book 4) *




  








A Hispanic detective wades through accusations, bigotry, and fear when a teenage girl disappears in this novel from “a tremendous talent” (Lee Child).

A blond-haired, blue-eyed teenager from a prominent family vanishes after teaching English to a group of immigrants. Suspicion falls on the men she was tutoring, inflaming tensions in the close-knit, picturesque community of Lake Holly, New York. For Detective Jimmy Vega, more is at stake than just keeping the peace. His girlfriend, Adele, heads the community center where the girl was last seen. Now all she’s worked for is at risk.

After a murder suspect’s surrender goes horribly wrong, Vega gets tossed into a grunt detail that quickly turns into a political minefield. A powerful, charismatic leader will stop at nothing to cleave the town in two. But Vega uncovers even darker forces at play. And no matter which way he turns, every step could cost him his job, his town, his family—even his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Voice with No Echo (A Jimmy Vega Mystery Book 5) *




  








A long-buried family secret and a chance encounter with an estranged sibling force police detective Jimmy Vega to confront his deepest fears in this gripping new mystery by award-winning author Suzanne Chazin . . .

It's spring in Lake Holly, New York, a time of hope and renewal. But not for immigrants in this picturesque upstate town. Raids and deportations are on the rise, spurring fear throughout the community.

Tensions reach the boiling point when the district attorney’s beautiful young bride is found hanging in her flooded basement, an apparent victim of suicide. But is she, wonders Vega? If so, where is her undocumented immigrant maid? Is she a missing witness, afraid to come forward? Or an accessory to murder?

Vega gets more help than he bargained for when Immigration and Customs Enforcement sends an investigator to help find—and likely deport—the maid. It’s Vega’s half-sister Michelle, the child who caused his father to leave his mother. Now an ICE agent, Michelle tangles with Vega and his girlfriend, immigrant activist Adele Figueroa. The law is the law, Michelle reminds Vega. And yet, his heart tells him he needs to dig deeper, not just into the case but into his past, to a childhood terror only Michelle can unlock.

While Vega searches for the demon from his youth, he discovers one uncomfortably close by, erecting a scheme of monstrous proportions. It’s a race against the clock with lives on the line. And a choice Vega never thought he’d have to make: Obey the law. Or obey his conscience. There’s no margin for error . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.


*Back of Beyond: A Cody Hoyt Novel (Cassie Dewell Novels Book 1) *




  








Edgar Award-winning and New York Times bestselling author C.J. Box delivers a thriller in Back of Beyond about a troubled cop trying to save his son from a killer in Yellowstone, now reissued with additional bonus content including an introduction from the author.

Cody Hoyt, although a brilliant cop, is an alcoholic struggling with two months of sobriety when his friend Hank Winters is found burned to death in a remote mountain cabin. At first it looks like the suicide of a man who’s fallen off the wagon, but Cody knows Hank better than that. As Cody digs deeper into the case, all roads lead to foul play. After years of bad behavior with his department, Cody is in no position to be investigating a homicide, but he will stop at nothing to find Hank’s killer.

When clues found at the scene link the murderer to an outfitter leading tourists on a multiday wilderness horseback trip into the remote corners of Yellowstone National Park—a pack trip that includes his son Justin—Cody is desperate to get on their trail and stop the killer before the group heads into the wild. In a fatal cat-and-mouse game, where it becomes apparent the murderer is somehow aware of Cody’s every move, Cody treks into the wilderness to stop a killer hell-bent on destroying the only important thing left in his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Suitable Lie *




  








Recently widowed and caring for his young son, Andy Boyd thinks his life is over, until he meets the beautiful, enigmatic Anna. And that was his first mistake ... A startling, emotive and stark psychological thriller from one of Scotland's bestselling crime writers...


*_*

Some secrets should never be kept...

Andy Boyd thinks he is the luckiest man alive. Widowed with a young child, after his wife dies in childbirth, he is certain that he will never again experience true love. Then he meets Anna. Feisty, fun and beautiful, she's his perfect match ... and she loves his son like he is her own.

When Andy ends up in the hospital on his wedding night, he receives his first clue that Anna is not all that she seems. Desperate for that happy-ever-after, he ignores it. A dangerous mistake that could cost him everything.

A brave, deeply moving, page-turning psychological thriller, A Suitable Lie marks a stunning departure for one of Scotland's finest crime writers, exploring the lengths people will go to hide their deepest secrets, even if it kills them...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*ATLANTIS GOLD: An Omega Files Adventure (Book 1) (Omega Files Adventures) *




  








The Amazon Top 100 best-selling action-adventure series!
ATLANTIS GOLD: An Omega Files Adventure (Book 1)

A GLOBAL SEARCH FOR THE MYTHICAL LOST CITY...

A RUTHLESS UNDERGROUND CONSORTIUM...

One man's quest to find the ultimate treasure and give it back to the world....

ATLANTIS GOLD

Egypt, 1938

A leading archaeologist vanishes while exploring a newly discovered chamber inside the Great Pyramid of Giza.

Mediterranean Sea, Present Day

Ex-U.S. Navy specialists Carter Hunt and Jayden Takada are working one of their first jobs in civilian life--repairing a subsea data cable for an international telecom company-- when their mini-sub is attacked by persons unknown wishing to stem the flow of information in and out of Egypt. They survive the encounter only to receive a call from Hunt’s ex-girlfriend, Dr. Madison Chambers, an archaeologist currently on an excavation at the Great Pyramid of Giza.

She has a most unusual request—she needs someone to scuba dive inside the pyramid. Hunt agrees to help, but soon finds out that the same people behind his close call on the data cable are also interested in what has been found in the pyramid.

Before long, Hunt and Takada find themselves on the run from a shadowy criminal enterprise that will stop at nothing to obtain artifacts that appear to lead to nothing less than the lost city of Atlantis.

A trail of clues looks like it will lead the accidental explorers to legendary riches of unfathomable worth, but will they be able to safeguard them from those who would do anything to control ancient secrets?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tall Tail: A Mrs. Murphy Mystery*




  








In this fast-paced mystery by Rita Mae Brown and her feline co-author Sneaky Pie Brown, Mary Minor “Harry” Haristeen and her animal friends seek to solve a whodunit rooted in eighteenth-century Virginia—uncovering a shocking secret that refuses to stay buried.

TALL TAIL

At any moment a perfect summer day in Crozet, Virginia—nestled within the Blue Ridge Mountains—might turn stormy and tempestuous, as Harry knows too well when a squall suddenly sweeps in. In a blink, Harry’s pickup nearly collides with a careening red car that then swerves into a ditch. Harry recognizes the dead driver slumped over the vehicle’s steering wheel: Barbara Leader was nurse and confidante to former Virginia governor Sam Holloway.

Though Barbara’s death is ruled a heart attack, dissenting opinions abound. After all, she was the picture of health, which gives Harry and her four-legged companions pause. A baffling break-in at a local business leads Harry to further suspect that a person with malevolent intent lurks just out of sight: Something evil is afoot.

As it happens, Barbara died in the shadow of the local cemetery’s statue of the Avenging Angel. Just below that imposing funereal monument lie the remains of one Francisco Selisse, brutally murdered in 1784. Harry’s present-day sleuthing draws her back to Virginia’s slave-holding past and the hunt for Selisse’s killer. Now it’s up to Harry and her furry detectives—Mrs. Murphy, Pewter, and Tee Tucker—to expose the bitter truth, even if it means staring into the unforgiving eyes of history and cornering a callous killer poised to pounce.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Enola Gay: Mission to Hiroshima *




  








From theNew York Times–bestselling coauthors: A “fascinating . . . unrivaled” history of the B-29 and its fateful mission to drop the atomic bomb on Hiroshima (The New York Times Book Review).


Painstakingly researched, the story behind the decision to send the Enola Gay to bomb Hiroshima is told through firsthand sources. From diplomatic moves behind the scenes to Japanese actions and the US Army Air Force’s call to action, no detail is left untold.

Touching on the early days of the Manhattan Project and the first inkling of an atomic bomb, investigative journalist Gordon Thomas and his writing partner Max Morgan-Witts, take WWII enthusiasts through the training of the crew of the Enola Gay and the challenges faced by pilot Paul Tibbets.

A page-turner that offers “minute-by-minute coverage of the critical periods” surrounding the mission, Enola Gay finally separates myth and reality from the planning of the flight to the moment over Hiroshima when the atomic age was born (Library Journal).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Strange and Obscure Stories of World War II: Little-Known Tales about the Second World War *




  








Here are overlooked or forgotten tales from the world's greatest conflict. These are stories of courage, daring, and stupidity, some of which would challenge the imaginations of Hollywood scriptwriters.

Some of the many true tales that author Donald Aines recounts include:

• He would never be cast as a dashing war hero, but a cast member of "The Addams Family" television show volunteered for one of the most dangerous jobs the Army Air Force had to offer.
• The US Navy's deadliest submarine claimed an unexpected victim with its last torpedo, and led to one of the war's most harrowing tales of survival.
• Bob Hoover's escape from a German stalag would have made a great movie.
• British commando "Mad Jack" Churchill earned his nickname, arming himself to fight a 20th century war with a 15th century attitude and weapons.
• The Germans and Japanese wasted precious resources developing weapons more dangerous to the users than their enemies.
• The GI who stole the voices of his victims, and other Allied and Axis serial killers.

Within the pages of Strange and Obscure Stories of World War II,the reality of war trumps fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/28/22.

Currently $2.

*Never Mind, We'll Do It Ourselves: The Inside Story of How a Team of Renegades Broke Rules, Shattered Barriers, and Launched a Drone Warfare Revolution *




  








The Inside Story of How a CIA Officer and an Air Force Officer Joined Forces to Develop America's Most Powerful Tool in the War on Terror.

Never Mind, We'll Do It Ourselves is the character-driven story behind the origins of the Predator drone program and the dawn of unmanned warfare. A firsthand account told by an Air Force team leader and a CIA team leader, Never Mind, We'll Do It Ourselves takes the reader into the back offices and secret government hangars where the robotic revolution went from a mad scientist idea to a pivotal part of global air power.

The story will reveal the often conflicting perspectives between the defense and intelligence communities and put you inside places like the CIA's counterterrorism center on the morning of 9/11. Through the eyes of the men and women who lived it, you will experience the hunt for Osama Bin Laden and the evolution of a program from passive surveillance to the complex hunter-killers that hang above the battlespace like ghosts. Poised at the junction between The Right Stuff and The Bourne Identity, Never Mind, We'll Do It Ourselves will document the way a group of cowboys, rogues, and bandits broke rules and defied convention to change the shape of modern warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/29/22.

Currently $2.

*The Vindication of Man: Book Five of the Eschaton Sequence *




  








The Vindication of Man is the epic and mind-blowing continuation of John C. Wright's visionary space opera series surpasses all expectation.

Menelaus Montrose, having renewed his enmity with his immortal adversary, Ximen del Azarchel, awaits the return of the posthuman princess Rania, their shared lost love. Rania brings with her the judgment of the Dominions ruling the known cosmos, which will determine the fate of humanity, once and for all. Vindication or destruction? And if it is somehow both, what manner of future awaits them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Milijun: What would alien interaction really be like? *




  








First Contact is imminent, but it comes with conditions…

Laura and Jason are on vacation when their lives are turned upside down by otherworldly creatures that fall to Earth in the dead of night.

Frightened and bewildered, they become trapped in a dark and mysterious conflict between clandestine Earth forces and the alien wave—and Laura’s world starts to unravel.

But everything may not be as it appears. Could the aliens have an ulterior motive? And do they have a mission for Jason?

The world may not be ready for alien communication, but it may have little choice in the matter.

If you like Close Encounters, Contact, and Arrival, then you’ll love Milijun, the first novel of a gripping new alien interaction series from Clayton Graham.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Amidst Alien Stars: Milijun Book 2*




  








An unbidden journey to a new world. A mind-bending search for intergalactic empathy. Will mankind ever understand the true meaning of the alien interactions with Earth?


Following their terrifying capture from their home planet, Laura Sinclair and son, Jason, lead a group of desperate humans in a bid to forge their own future, and that of the entire human race.


Aboard an alien space station, orbiting a mysterious planet in a strange new galaxy, they find themselves as collaborators in a breathtaking scheme of cosmic survival—for aliens and humans alike. But who can they really trust as they struggle to understand the challenging and hostile environment that holds them in a grip of iron?


To succeed, they must solve the puzzle of extraterrestrial races in the throes of a perplexing and historic conflict. But will that be a bridge too far?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Rebooted: AI Reborn 3 (Mind Refurbs)*




  







To live as a man, he must die as a machine.

Eric and the Bolt Eaters only just finished saving the world when the aliens decided to return. Now the otherworldly mothership lingers in orbit, watching, waiting.

The people of Earth aren’t going to let those bastards strike first this time: the military has hatched a plan to destroy the alien vessel.

It probably won't work. In fact, it’s a suicide mission.

Which is exactly why they’re sending in the Bolt Eaters: human minds implanted into the most powerful war machines ever created. If the platoon fails, they can simply be restored from backups and sent again. And again.

As an added incentive to their success, the military has dangled the carrot of freedom: if the Bolt Eaters triumph, their psyches will be installed into civilian robots and given ownership of their mind backups.

It’s a carrot Eric doesn’t need: someone’s gotta save humanity.

It might as well be him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Reactivated: Bolt Eaters 1 (Mind Refurbs Book 4) *




  








Human minds stranded in machines.
A platoon trapped on a faraway world.
Bloodthirsty aliens who will stop at nothing to bring humanity to its knees.

Click now and start reading!

Eric was happily retired. His consciousness resided inside the body of an advanced android. He had two beautiful female companions, a platoon of war hero friends, and the entire floor of an apartment building to call his own. He had paid his dues, having saved the world during his previous stint in the army, and now he could live out the rest of his life in peace and quiet. As an android, he expected that life to last a very long time.

And then the army came knocking at his door again.

Soon he and his platoon find themselves dispatched to an alien world. Piloting Devastators, mechs equipped with enough firepower to take down a small army, Eric and his platoon are scouting the planet ahead of a planned human invasion.

When things start to go very wrong, and the platoon finds itself cut off from support and surrounded by enemies on all sides, Eric begins to wonder if it will truly be humanity doing the invading, and not the aliens.

Book one of a standalone military science fiction trilogy, Reactivated ends in a cliffhanger. Book two, Reforged, is available now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Department of Temporal Investigations: Watching the Clock (Star Trek: Department of Temporal Investigations S Book 1) *




  








There’s likely no more of a thankless job in the Federation than temporal investigation. While starship explorers get to live the human adventure of traveling to other times and realities, it’s up to the dedicated agents of the Federation Department of Temporal Investigations to deal with the consequences to the timestream that the rest of the Galaxy has to live with day by day. But when history as we know it could be wiped out at any moment by time warriors from the future, misused relics of ancient races, or accident-prone starships, only the most disciplined, obsessive, and unimaginative government employees have what it takes to face the existential uncertainty of it all on a daily basis . . . and still stay sane enough to complete their assignments.

That’s where Agents Lucsly and Dulmur come in—stalwart and unflappable, these men are the Federation’s unsung anchors in a chaotic universe. Together with their colleagues in the DTI—and with the help and sometimes hindrance of Starfleet’s finest—they do what they can to keep the timestream, or at least the paperwork, as neat and orderly as they are. But when a series of escalating temporal incursions threatens to open a new front of the history-spanning Temporal Cold War in the twenty-fourth century, Agents Lucsly and Dulmur will need all their investigative skill and unbending determination to stop those who wish to rewrite the past for their own advantage, and to keep the present and the future from devolving into the kind of chaos they really, really hate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Department of Temporal Investigations: The Collectors (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) *




  








An all-new Star Trek e-novella featuring the Department of Temporal Investigations!

The dedicated agents of the Federation Department of Temporal Investigations have their work cut out for them protecting the course of history from the dangers of time travel. But the galaxy is littered with artifacts that, in the wrong hands, could threaten reality. One of the DTI's most crucial jobs is to track down these objects and lock them safely away in the Federation’s most secret and secure facility. When Agents Lucsly and Dulmur bring home an alien obelisk of incredible power, they are challenged by a 31st-century temporal agent who insists they surrender the mysterious artifact to her. But before they know it, the three agents are pulled into a corrupted future torn apart by a violent temporal war. While their DTI colleagues attempt to track them down, Lucsly and Dulmur must restore temporal peace by setting off on an epic journey through the ages, with the future of the galaxy hanging in the balance...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Department of Temporal Investigations: Time Lock (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) *




  








An all new Star Trek e-novella from the world of Deep Space Nine, featuring the fan-favorite Federation bureau the Department of Temporal Investigations!

The dedicated agents of the Federation Department of Temporal Investigations have their work cut out for them protecting the course of history from the dangers of time travel. But the galaxy is littered with artifacts that, in the wrong hands, could threaten reality. One of the DTI's most crucial jobs is to track down these objects and lock them safely away in the Federation’s most secret and secure facility. As it happens, Agent Gariff Lucsly and his supervisor, DTI director Laarin Andos, are charged with handling a mysterious space-time portal device discovered by Starfleet. But this device turns out to be a Trojan horse, linking to a pocket dimension and a dangerous group of raiders determined to steal some of the most powerful temporal artifacts ever known...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Department of Temporal Investigations: Shield of the Gods (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) *




  








An all new Star Trek e-novella featuring the fan-favorite Federation bureau the Department of Temporal Investigations!

The stalwart agents of the Department of Temporal Investigations have tracked down many dangerous artifacts, but now they face a greater, more personal challenge: retrieving a time-travel device stolen from their own vault by a rogue agent of the Aegis, a powerful, secretive group that uses its mastery of time to prevent young civilizations from destroying themselves. Blaming the Aegis itself for a tragedy yet to come, this renegade plans to use the stolen artifact to sabotage its efforts in the past, no matter what the cost to the timeline. Now the DTI’s agents must convince the enigmatic Aegis to work alongside them in order to protect history—but they must also wrestle with the potential consequences of their actions, for preserving the past could doom countless lives in the future!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Beyond the Veil *




  








Beyond the Veil is the second volume in an annual, non-themed horror series of entirely original stories, showcasing the very best short fiction that the genre has to offer, and edited by Mark Morris. This new anthology contains 20 original horror stories, 16 of which have been commissioned from some of the top names in the genre, and 4 of which have been selected from the 100s of stories sent to Flame Tree during a 2-week open submissions window.

Contents List:

THE GOD BAG by Christopher Golden

CAKER’S MAN by Matthew Holness

THE BEECHFIELD MIRACLES by Priya Sharma

CLOCKWORK by Dan Coxon

SOAPSTONE by Aliya Whiteley

THE DARK BIT by Toby Litt

PROVENANCE POND by Josh Malerman

FOR ALL THE DEAD by Angeline B. Adams and Remco van Straten

THE GIRL IN THE POOL by Bracken MacLeod

NURSE VARDEN by Jeremy Dyson

IF, THEN by Lisa L. Hannett

AQUARIUM WARD by Karter Mycroft

A MYSTERY FOR JULIE CHU by Stephen Gallagher

AWAY DAY by Lisa Tuttle

POLAROID AND SEAWEED by Peter Harness

DER GEISTERBAHNHOF by Lynda E. Rucker

ARNIE’S ASHES by John Everson

A BRIEF TOUR OF THE NIGHT by Nathan Ballingrud

THE CARE AND FEEDING OF HOUSEHOLD GODS by Frank J. Oreto

YELLOWBACK by Gemma Files


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hell on Earth: A Zombie Apocalypse Thriller (Life of the Dead Book 1)*




  








"One of the best if not the best zombie series I've ever read and I've read them for years. The type of read you literally cannot lay down." - Amazon Review

Humans are an endangered species.

Wim Wagner is content to live apart from society, isolated on his farm, as he tends to his animals and ignores the world around him. That all changed when his livestock begin to die and flesh-hungry zombies invade his property.

400+ pound Bundy is serving a prison sentence for illegal firearms when his prison transport van drives head first into the zombie apocalypse.

Homeless war veteran Aben just wants a ride somewhere south where the weather is warm and the cost of living is cheap. Instead he ends up handcuffed to a toilet while the world dies around him.

As a plague sweeps across the world and reanimates the dead, Wim, Bundy, Aben, and fellow survivors battle to stay alive at all costs. Heroes and villains rise from the ashes of what used to be civilization and an epic, blood-soaked, and brutally realistic post-apocalyptic adventure begins. Who will survive in a land overrun with the undead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Anno Dracula 1899 and Other Stories *




  







A brand new collection of chilling stories by master of horror Kim Newman, in which Jack the Ripper still stalks the streets, Frankenstein’s monster rises from the Arctic ice, and the terrifying legacy of Dr Jeyll and Mr Hyde haunts fog-shrouded London. This volume also includes a brand-new, exclusive Anno Dracula story, ‘Yokai Town: Anno Dracula 1899’, which sets the scene for the forthcoming novel Anno Dracula 1999: Daikaiju.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Everything After *




  








The Light We Lost mixes with a touch of Daisy Jones and the Six in this novel of first love, passion, and the power of choice--and how we cannot escape the people we are meant to be.

Two loves. Two choices. One chance to follow her dreams.

Emily has come a long way since she lost her two passions fifteen years ago: music, and Rob. She's a psychologist at NYU who helps troubled college students like the one she once was. Together with her caring doctor husband, Ezra, she has a beautiful life. They're happy. They hope to start a family. But when a tragic event in Emily's present too closely echoes her past, and parts of her story that she'd hoped never to share come to light, her perfect life is suddenly upturned. Then Emily hears a song on the radio about the woman who got away. The melody and voice are hauntingly familiar. Could it be? As Emily's past passions come roaring back into her life, she'll find herself asking: Who is she meant to be? Who is she meant to love?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shakespeare's Lost Kingdom: The True History of Shakespeare and Elizabeth *







“A book for anyone who loves Shakespeare . . . One of the most scandalous and potentially revolutionary theories about the authorship of these immortal works.” —Mark Rylance, First Artistic Director of Shakespeare’s Globe Theatre

It is perhaps the greatest story never told: the truth behind the most enduring works of literature in the English language, perhaps in any language. Who was William Shakespeare?

Critically acclaimed historian Charles Beauclerk has spent more than two decades researching the authorship question, and if the plays were discovered today, he argues, we would see them for what they are—shocking political works written by a court insider, someone with the monarch’s indulgence, shielded from repression in an unstable time of armada and reformation. But the author’s identity was quickly swept under the rug after his death. The official history—of an uneducated merchant writing in near obscurity, and of a virginal queen married to her country—dominated for centuries. Shakespeare’s Lost Kingdom delves deep into the conflicts and personalities of Elizabethan England, as well as the plays themselves, to tell the true story of the “Soul of the Age.”

“Beauclerk’s learned, deep scholarship, compelling research, engaging style and convincing interpretation won me completely. He has made me view the whole Elizabethan world afresh. The plays glow with new life, exciting and real, infused with the soul of a man too long denied his inheritance.” —Sir Derek Jacobi


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Cutting the Cord: The Cell Phone has Transformed Humanity *




  








One of Time Magazine’s Top 100 Inventors in History shares an insider’s story of the cellphone, how it changed the world—and a view of where it’s headed.

While at Motorola in the 1970s, wireless communications pioneer Martin Cooper invented the first handheld mobile phone. But the cellphone as we know it today almost didn’t happen. Now, in Cutting the Cord, Cooper takes readers inside the stunning breakthroughs, devastating failures, and political battles in the quest to revolutionize—and control—how people communicate. It’s a dramatic tale involving brilliant engineers, government regulators, lobbyists, police, quartz crystals, and a horse.

Industry skirmishes sparked a political war in Washington to prevent a monopolistic company from dominating telecommunications. The drama culminated in the first-ever public call made on a handheld, portable telephone—by Cooper himself.

The story of the cell phone has much to teach about innovation, strategy, and management. But the story of wireless communications is far from finished. This book also relates Cooper’s vision of the future. From the way we work and the way children learn to the ways we approach medicine and healthcare, advances in the cellphone will continue to reshape our world for the better.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Duped: Why Innocent People Confess – and Why We Believe Their Confessions *




  








Why do people confess to crimes they did not commit? And, surely, those cases must be rare? In fact, it happens all the time—in police stations, workplaces, public schools, and the military. Psychologist Saul Kassin, the world’s leading expert on false confessions, explains how interrogators trick innocent people into confessing, and then how the criminal justice system deludes us into believing these confessions.

Duped reveals how innocent men, women, and children, intensely stressed and befuddled by lawful weapons of psychological interrogation, are induced into confession, no matter how horrific the crime. By featuring riveting case studies, highly original research, work by the Innocence Project, and quotes from real-life exonerees, Kassin tells the story of how false confessions happen, and how they corrupt forensics, witnesses, and other evidence, force guilty pleas, and follow defendants for their entire lives— even after they are exonerated by DNA.

Starting in the 1980’s, Dr. Kassin pioneered the scientific study of interrogations and confessions. Since then, he has been on the forefront of research and advocacy for those wrongfully convicted by police-induced false confessions. Examining famous cases like the Central Park jogger case and Amanda Knox case, as well as stories of ordinary innocent people trapped into confession, Dr. Kassin exposes just how widespread this problem is. Concluding with actionable solutions and proposals for legislative reform, Duped shows why the stigma of confession persists and how we can reform the criminal justice system to make it stop.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dopesick: Dealers, Doctors, and the Drug Company that Addicted America *




  








Journalist Beth Macy's definitive account of America's opioid epidemic "masterfully interlaces stories of communities in crisis with dark histories of corporate greed and regulatory indifference" (New York Times) -- from the boardroom to the courtroom and into the living rooms of Americans.
In this extraordinary work, Beth Macy takes us into the epicenter of a national drama that has unfolded over two decades. From the labs and marketing departments of big pharma to local doctor's offices; wealthy suburbs to distressed small communities in Central Appalachia; from distant cities to once-idyllic farm towns; the spread of opioid addiction follows a tortuous trajectory that illustrates how this crisis has persisted for so long and become so firmly entrenched.

Beginning with a single dealer who lands in a small Virginia town and sets about turning high school football stars into heroin overdose statistics, Macy sets out to answer a grieving mother's question-why her only son died-and comes away with a gripping, unputdownable story of greed and need. From the introduction of OxyContin in 1996, Macy investigates the powerful forces that led America's doctors and patients to embrace a medical culture where overtreatment with painkillers became the norm. In some of the same communities featured in her bestselling book Factory Man, the unemployed use painkillers both to numb the pain of joblessness and pay their bills, while privileged teens trade pills in cul-de-sacs, and even high school standouts fall prey to prostitution, jail, and death.

Through unsparing, compelling, and unforgettably humane portraits of families and first responders determined to ameliorate this epidemic, each facet of the crisis comes into focus. In these politically fragmented times, Beth Macy shows that one thing uniting Americans across geographic, partisan, and class lines is opioid drug abuse. But even in the midst of twin crises in drug abuse and healthcare, Macy finds reason to hope and ample signs of the spirit and tenacity that are helping the countless ordinary people ensnared by addiction build a better future for themselves, their families, and their communities.

"An impressive feat of journalism, monumental in scope and urgent in its implications." -- Jennifer Latson, The Boston Globe


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dog Is Love: Why and How Your Dog Loves You *




  








A pioneering canine behaviorist draws on cutting-edge research to show that a single, simple trait—the capacity to love—is what makes dogs such perfect companions for humans, and explains how we can better reciprocate their affection.

“Lively and fascinating . . . The reader comes away cheered, better informed, and with a new and deeper appreciation for our amazing canine companions and their enormous capacity for love.” —Cat Warren, New York Times best-selling author of What the Dog Knows 

Does your dog love you?

Every dog lover knows the feeling. The nuzzle of a dog’s nose, the warmth of them lying at our feet, even their whining when they want to get up on the bed. It really seems like our dogs love us, too. But for years, scientists have resisted that conclusion, warning against anthropomorphizing our pets. Enter Clive Wynne, a pioneering canine behaviorist whose research is helping to usher in a new era: one in which love, not intelligence or submissiveness, is at the heart of the human-canine relationship. Drawing on cutting-edge studies from his lab and others around the world, Wynne shows that affection is the very essence of dogs, from their faces and tails to their brains, hormones, even DNA. This scientific revolution is revealing more about dogs’ unique origins, behavior, needs, and hidden depths than we ever imagined possible.

A humane, illuminating book, Dog Is Love is essential reading for anyone who has ever loved a dog—and experienced the wonder of being loved back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Following Atticus: Forty-Eight High Peaks, One Little Dog, and an Extraordinary Friendship *




  








After a close friend died of cancer, middle-aged, overweight, acrophobic newspaperman Tom Ryan decided to pay tribute to her in a most unorthodox manner. Ryan and his friend, miniature schnauzer Atticus M. Finch, would attempt to climb all forty-eight of New Hampshire’s four-thousand-foot peaks twice in one winter while raising money for charity. It was an adventure of a lifetime, leading them across hundreds of miles and deep into an enchanting but dangerous winter wonderland. At the heart of the amazing journey was the extraordinary relationship they shared, one that blurred the line between man and dog.

Following Atticus is an unforgettable true saga of adventure, friendship, and the unlikeliest of family, as one remarkable animal opens the eyes and heart of a tough-as-nails newspaperman to the world’s beauty and its possibilities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Complete Portrait Manual: 200+ Tips & Techniques for Shooting the Perfect Photos of People (Popular Photography) *




  








A trusted reference for beginners looking to master the portrait or lifelong photographers looking to try a new twist on the classic genre.

The editors of Popular Photography pooled all their knowledge from their 70+ years of experience to bring you the most comprehensive guide to portraits on the market: The Complete Portrait Manual. Whether you’re after snapshots of loved ones laughing, impressive studio headshots, fun yet tasteful selfies, or lightning-fast captures of athletes doing the thing they love, this guide will help you produce the perfect portrait.

In chapters on how to flatter your subjects with poses and angles, light them just right, and retouch your photos in post-production, you’ll learn how to:

· Get to Know Your Subjects

· Pick Props that Show Personality

· Snap a Nice Selfie

· Craft Environmental Portraits

· Hide Flaws with Clever Angles

· Take Candid Street Shots

· Pick Poses that Flatter

· Zoom In on Telling Details

· Shoot Truly Joyful Holiday Portraits

· Freeze a Subject’s Fleeting Reflection

· Set Up Avedon Lighting

· Know Your Light Sources

· Flatter with a Ring Light

· Mimic Film Noir Shadows

· Slow a Spinning Ballerina with Long Exposure

· Combine Natural and Studio Light

· Select Light Modifiers

· Capture Musicians with Limited Lighting

· Make Nostalgic Portraits with Film

· Understand Retouching Tools

· Go Classic with Black and White Conversion

· Craft Whimsical Composites

· Repair Old Photos of Loved Ones

· Minimize Lines and Skin Flaws

· Whiten Teeth and Eyes

· Make Cautious Use of the Liquify Tool

· Brighten Exposure for Breezier Snapshots


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Felse Investigations Volume Two: A Nice Derangement, The Piper on the Mountain, and Black Is the Colour of My True Love's Heart *




  








From the author of the Chronicles of Brother Cadfael: More mysteries in the “admirable” Edgar Award–winning series about an English policeman and his son (Anthony Boucher, The New York Times Book Review).

In the English village of Comerford, just on the border of Wales, it’s Det. Inspector George Felse’s duty to keep the peace—and keep his teenage son, Dominic, out of harm’s way.

A Nice Derangement of Epitaphs: While on a seaside vacation in Cornwall with his son, Detective Inspector Felse is called upon to investigate when an old grave reveals two bodies, neither of which belongs to the man named on the tombstone, an infamous smuggler.

The Piper on the Mountain: When Herbert Terrell tumbles off a mountain during his annual climbing holiday in Czechoslovakia, his young stepdaughter is not convinced his death was an accident. Enchanted by Theodosia’s beautiful brown eyes, Dominic cannot help but become involved.

Black Is the Colour of My True Love’s Heart: When two attendees go missing from a folk festival at a remote Gothic mansion, Detective Inspector Felse arrives to secure the safety of Dominic and his girlfriend, Theodosia—and to make sure the culprit faces the music.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Bedeviling Spell (The Bewitched Cozy Mysteries Book 3) *




  








When the girls enrolled in a finishing school have fallen in love with the two older 'out of the closet' gentlemen owners, the paranormal crew are called into figure out what kind of spell has been cast. Has the girl's taskmaster Grismelda been cooking up revenge on the girls, or has a much more sinister curse been unleashed on the school?

And is Click's sister really as evil as she thinks. Her crew can't see it, and Click isn't necessarily thinking clearly. Has Kayla put a spell on her or is Click actually suffering from delusions?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Troubled Blood (A Cormoran Strike Novel Book 5) *




  








In the epic fifth installment in this “compulsively readable” (People) series, Galbraith’s “irresistible hero and heroine” (USA Today) take on the decades-old cold case of a missing doctor, one which may be their grisliest yet.

Private Detective Cormoran Strike is visiting his family in Cornwall when he is approached by a woman asking for help finding her mother, Margot Bamborough—who went missing in mysterious circumstances in 1974.

Strike has never tackled a cold case before, let alone one forty years old. But despite the slim chance of success, he is intrigued and takes it on; adding to the long list of cases that he and his partner in the agency, Robin Ellacott, are currently working on. And Robin herself is also juggling a messy divorce and unwanted male attention, as well as battling her own feelings about Strike.

As Strike and Robin investigate Margot’s disappearance, they come up against a fiendishly complex case with leads that include tarot cards, a psychopathic serial killer and witnesses who cannot all be trusted. And they learn that even cases decades old can prove to be deadly . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Scaredy Cat: A Tom Thorne Novel*




  








Killing becomes a twisted team sport in this “smart, fast-paced procedural” from the award-winning author of Sleepyhead (Booklist).

It was a vicious, calculated murder. The killer selected his victim at London’s Euston station, followed her home on the tube, strangled her to death in front of her child. At the same time, killed in the same way, a second body is discovered at the back of King’s Cross station. It is a grisly coincidence that eerily echoes the murders of two other women, stabbed to death months before on the same day.

DI Tom Thorne sees the link and comes to a horrifying conclusion. This is not a serial killer that the police are up against—this is two of them. Finding the body used to be the worst part of the job, but not any more. Now each time a body is found, Thorne knows that somewhere out there is a second victim waiting to be discovered. But while the killers’ methods might be the same, their manner is strikingly different. Thorne comes to realize that he is hunting very different people—one ruthless and in control, the other submissive, compliant, terrified.

Thorne must catch a man whose need to manipulate is as great as his need to kill. A man who will threaten those closest to Thorne himself and show him that the ability to inspire terror is the deadliest weapon of all . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Music of the Night: from the Crime Writers' Association *




  








The Annual Crime Writers' Association anthology is always a thrilling read, and eagerly anticipated by readers and authors of crime and mystery fiction worldwide.

Music of the Night is a new anthology of original short stories contributed by Crime Writers' Association (CWA) members and edited by Martin Edwards, with music as the connecting theme. The aim, as always, is to produce a book which is representative both of the genre and the membership of the world’s premier crime writing association.

The CWA has published anthologies of members’ stories in most years since 1956, with Martin Edwards as editor for over 25 years, during which time the anthologies have yielded many award-winning and nominated stories by writers such as Ian Rankin, Reginald Hill, Lawrence Block, and Edward D. Hoch. Stories by long-standing authors and stellar names sit alongside contributions from relative newcomers, authors from overseas, and members whose work haven’t appeared in a CWA anthology before.

Contents List:

Abi Silver – Be Prepared

Alison Joseph – A Sharp Thorn

Andrew Taylor – Wrong Notes

Antony M. Brown – The Melody of Murder

Art Taylor – Love Me or Leave Me

Brian Price – The Scent of an Ending

Cath Staincliffe – Mix Tape

C. Aird – The Last Green Bottle

Chris Simms – Taxi

Christine Poulson – Some Other Dracula

David Stuart Davies – Violin – CE

Dea Parkin – The Sound and the Fury

Jason Monaghan – A Vulture Sang in Berkeley Square

Kate Ellis – Not a Note

L.C. Tyler – His Greatest Hit

Leo McNeir – Requiem

Martin Edwards – The Crazy Cries of Love

Maxim Jakubowski – Waiting for Cornelia

Neil Daws – The Watch Room

Paul Charles – The Ghosts of Peace

Paul Gitsham – No More ‘I Love You’s’

Peter Lovesey – And the Band Played On

Ragnar Jónasson – 4x3

Shawn Reilly Simmons – A Death in Four Parts

Vaseem Khan – Bombay Blues


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Nick Lawrence Series: Books 1-3*




  








*The first three thrillers in the heart-pounding Nick Lawrence Series.*


Save when you purchase this 3-book set.

Includes KILL LIST, PURSUIT OF JUSTICE, and BURNING TRUTH.

Check out the individual books to see why readers have fallen in love with this cast of characters.

*__*



*KILL LIST*


TO STOP A TERRORIST ATTACK, A VETERAN FBI AGENT MUST JOIN FORCES WITH A BANK ROBBER.

FBI Special Agent Nick Lawrence has just transferred to the bank robbery unit based out of Connecticut’s New Haven field office. Near his breaking point after the recent death of his father, he makes the move to care for his aging mother.

Declan Enright, a former police officer recently fired over a controversial shooting, has reached his own breaking point. Confronted with insurmountable financial burdens in the wake of his early termination, Declan is desperate for a way to provide for his wife and three daughters. Tapping into an elite skill set forged during his time as a Navy special warfare operator, and using the insider knowledge of a former police officer, Declan crosses the threshold and commits the perfect crime.

Nick is assigned to the case, and begins closing in. But when a series of terrorist attacks rattles the nation, the two men find their fates intertwined.

And the only way to prevent the next attack is to work together...

*__*



*PURSUIT OF JUSTICE




For a young victim of human trafficking, FBI Agent Nick Lawrence is the only hope.*


Nick Lawrence rejoins his old unit, the FBI’s Violent Crimes Against Children task force.

The career move puts him in Austin, Texas—and onto the case of a young girl on the run.

She’s been thrust into a foreign land against her will. Armed only with a set of skills bestowed by her father, she embarks on a perilous journey to keep a promise—as she is hunted by a ruthless human trafficking ring.

Nick teams up with local law enforcement, intent on saving the girl and dismantling the criminal organization trying to reach her first. But as a greater conspiracy unfolds, Nick finds himself in a deadly game of cat and mouse.

The opposition is more powerful than he could have imagined—and they’re intent on silencing him, and the girl, forever.

*__*



*BURNING TRUTH




FBI Special Agent Nick Lawrence is in hot pursuit of a brilliant serial killer.*


He’s also the next target on the killer’s list.

The serial killer is known as The Ferryman. His series of unpredictable and horrific murders have terrified the residents of Austin, Texas, and stymied local law enforcement.

Special Agent Cheryl Simmons of the FBI’s Behavioral Analysis Unit is known throughout the Bureau as a legend among their elite profilers. For the better part of the last four years, she’s devoted herself to tracking The Ferryman, and this may be her best chance to catch him.

For the killer has chosen fellow FBI Agent Nick Lawrence as his next victim.

Why?

No one knows.

When will he attack?

No one knows that either.

But the Ferryman is coming.

Soon.

And using Nick as bait is the only way to catch him...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Sisters: An absolutely gripping psychological thriller you won't be able to put down *




  








‘A dark, gritty, and compulsive read’ Daily Express

Nineteen-year-old Sally is battered and bruised, and lying in the hospital once again. It’s nothing new, it’s happened before and it’ll happen again.

But when DI Laura Kesey introduces Sally to a new social worker, she finds hope at a local women’s domestic violence refuge, where she’s surrounded by women just like her.

But then a man is mowed down in a hit and run. Soon a second suspicious death follows. Both deaths link back to the refuge.

Has Sally found a safe place or a new danger?

_Please note this is a re-release of The Sisters_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Outlaw Country (A Smoke Jensen Novel of the West Book 3) *




  








Set in the early days of the Jensen family saga, this gunblazing adventure follows Smoke and Sally from their first year of marriage to the founding of the legendary Sugarloaf Ranch . . .

JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. WHEN SMOKE MET SALLY.

For most couples, the marriage vows end with “‘Til death do us part.” But when Smoke Jensen takes Sally Reynolds as his lawfully wedded wife, it’s just the beginning. The tragic deaths of Smoke’s first wife and child weigh heavily on his heart. Thankfully, Sally is there to give him the support he needs when they return to Colorado, where it all happened. She’s ready to embrace her husband’s past—for better or worse—and to welcome his friend Preacher into the family. But when outlaws make an attempt to kidnap a local girl, Sally is forced to use the gun skills she had learned from Smoke to save both of their lives, learning the hard way what it means to be married to a Jensen . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Hazards of War *




  








A taut historical thriller that reveals the depths of love and human character in the shadow of Nazi-controlled France.

Gabrielle Conti watched in horror as the Nazis swarmed into her house.

Her father tried to placate them. A fourth-generation winemaker with deep roots in Lyon, he knew how to shelter behind the family brand. Open the corks, let the wine flow, and the German soldiers would leave them alone until morning.

He didn't count on an officer turning up dead.

As shock shifts toward danger, Gabrielle finds her family on the wrong end of a murder investigation. Captain Hans Tiedemann, veteran of the Eastern front, is adamant in his desire to single out the killer and exact his own specific version of German justice.

Gabrielle must find a way to save those she loves. But not even she realizes the extent of her father's true involvement in the war effort--and that her family's salvation might spell the end of the Resistance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*The Jack Noble Series: Books 1-3 (The Jack Noble Series Box Set Book 1) *




  








NOBLE BEGINNINGS (JACK NOBLE #1) ** OVER 3700 5-STAR REVIEWS **

In March of 2002, while the eyes of the world focused on Afghanistan, Jack Noble finds himself on the outskirts of Baghdad, Iraq. A Marine in name only, Jack is on-loan to the CIA. Normally an integral part of the team, he finds that he is nothing more than a security detail in Iraq. 

Jack and his partner Bear have a run-in with four CIA special agents over the treatment of an Iraqi family. Within hours Jack and Bear are detained. 

All Jack wanted was to finish his enlistment and move on with his life. All he did was intervene and save a family from unwarranted violence at the hands of four CIA agents. But he soon discovers that he did far more than intervene. He has placed himself dead square in the middle of a conspiracy that reaches the highest levels of the U.S. government. 

This Jack Noble political thriller is not for the faint of heart! 

A DEADLY DISTANCE (JACK NOBLE #2) ** OVER 1500 5-STAR REVIEWS **

Washington, D.C. Midday. A man waits at a bus stop, his intentions unknown. Two government operatives have been stalking him for days, waiting for him to make his move. Unexpectedly, the man takes off running and heads for a deserted warehouse. 

Jack Noble and his partner, Frank Skinner, believe the man to be part of a terrorist organization that is involved in smuggling drugs and guns and men into the country. But it turns out their plan involves far more export than import, and hits a lot closer to home. 

As the case in this explosive action thriller unfolds, the man behind it all reaches out to Jack with a simple message... 37 hours. 

THIN LINE (JACK NOBLE #3) ** OVER 1100 5-STAR REVIEWS **

Thin Line is Ryan's latest thriller featuring former government assassin Jack Noble as he races from New York to Paris to Washington DC on the trail of a rogue agent marked for termination. When friends can no longer be trusted, and enemies must be, Jack is forced to make a decision that will compromise his integrity, conscience, and his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lucifer's Triangle (The Trove Chronicles Book 1) *




  








In a city where belief means everything, putting your faith in the wrong person can get you killed.

Welcome to the world of the Arkana, where a determined band of artifact hunters unearths the pre-patriarchal legacy of humanity one lost civilization at a time.

In their latest adventure, two field agents are sent to Jordan on a standard retrieval mission. What could possibly go wrong? Absolutely everything. When a colleague's nephew is murdered, the crime points to a suicide bomb plot and a twisted conspiracy that could plunge the Middle East into war for decades to come. The entire Arkana team springs into action to counter a threat unlike anything they've ever faced before. That's because they'll have to square off against a villain as devious as the devil himself, who wants nothing more than to see Jerusalem go up in flames.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Saving Sara (THE JAMIE AUSTEN THRILLERS Book 3) *




  








*Finalist for American Bookfest 2021 Best Book Award in the thriller/adventure category.

Sara is missing in the Cayman Islands. No one knows it. Except her abductors, of course.*

Beloved CIA heroine, Jamie Austen, is sent to Tampico, Mexico, to rescue four girls, abducted on their senior class trips. Are the cases related?

All of Jamie’s skills are tested as she must overcome the powerful drug war lord, El Mata, his ruthless band of heavily armed killers, and a hurricane that’s bearing down on the Caribbean islands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dawn of the Hunter (Omega Series Book 1) *




  







Ten years in the British SAS have turned Lacklan Walker into a supreme killing machine. That, and his twisted, dysfunctional family. His father, a Boston Brahmin Billionaire, taught him how to hate. His English Aristocrat mother taught him he didn’t belong. And when his only friend and childhood sweetheart, Marni, wanted to teach him how to love, he walked away from her, knowing all he would ever be good at was killing, and war. Now, Robert Walker, his father has called him back to Boston from Wyoming, because Marni has gone missing. But before Lacklan can go looking for her, Walker has to tell him the truth: the truth about who he is, what he has done, who has taken Marni…and why: the truth about Omega.And that truth unleashes in Lacklan a rage, a rage that will not be sated until he has hunted down and killed each and every one of his enemies.This is the dawn of the hunter…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Robert Ludlum's The Bourne Evolution (Jason Bourne Book 15)*




  








America's most enduring hero, Jason Bourne, returns in a propulsive, fresh story for the Bourne canon that tests old skills--and uncovers new ones.

After the death of his lover in a mass shooting, secret agent Jason Bourne is convinced that there is more to her murder than it seems. Worse, he believes that Treadstone--the agency that made him who he is, that trained him--is behind the killing. Bourne goes rogue, leaving Treadstone behind and taking on a new mission to infiltrate and expose an anarchist group, Medusa.

But when a congresswoman is assassinated in New York, Bourne is framed for the crime, and he finds himself alone and on the run, hunted by both Treadstone and the tech cabal that had hired him. In his quest to stay one step ahead of his enemies, Bourne teams up with a journalist, Abbey Laurent, to figure out who was behind the frame-up, and to learn as much as he can about the ever-growing threat of the mysterious Medusa group.

As more and more enemies begin to hunt Bourne, it's a race against the clock to discover who led him into a trap...and what their next move may be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Smoke and Mirrors: Reed Montgomery Book 4 *




  








When killers hide in the shadows, it’s time to set the world on fire.

After declaring war on the criminal underworld, elite assassin Reed Montgomery uncovered a crippling secret: The organization he’s fighting was founded by his father, and Reed must confront him if he has any hope of defeating it.

Reaching David Montgomery is easier said than done, however. While in prison for manslaughter, insanity has taken hold, and now David doesn’t remember his own son.

Armed with a list of his father’s known associates, Reed will drive out the truth by any means necessary. But some men will give anything to protect their secrets, and they are every bit as ruthless as Reed.

This war isn’t over. It’s only just begun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Survivor: Reed Montgomery Book 5*




  








When bloodshed is the game, body count is the score.

Elite assassin Reed Montgomery’s private war with the criminal underworld is spilling across the country and leaving carnage in its wake. After identifying his enemy as a shadowy shot caller known only as Gambit, Reed is ready to end the war with a well-placed bullet.

But Gambit is one step ahead. After kidnapping Reed’s father, Gambit proposes an exchange: He’ll release David Montgomery if Reed completes one last kill.

The target? An innocent public servant.

With his father’s life hanging in the balance, Reed must outmaneuver Gambit if he ever hopes to end this war. But Gambit is a master of manipulation, and he lives for the game.

The path to victory will drag Reed through a darker world than ever before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death Cycle: Reed Montgomery Book 6 *




  








When brute force isn’t enough, desperate men make desperate choices.

Elite assassin Reed Montgomery has set his sights on his greatest enemy—the sadistic criminal mastermind, Aiden Phillips. Surrounded by a team of vigilantes as ruthless and determined as himself, Reed only needs to know where to strike.

An orchestrated encounter with a shadowy informant gives Reed the information he needs: The secrets to bringing Aiden down lie in rural Colombia, where the heart of Aiden’s operation beats in secret.

Reed is ready and willing to carry his war across international borders, but the jungles of Colombia are a dark and violent place, and Aiden will unleash hell to protect his empire.

As everything spins out of control, Reed refuses to take his foot off the gas.

He’ll destroy Aiden . . . or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sundown: Reed Montgomery Book 7*




  








Sometimes falling on your sword is the only option.

Armed with critical intelligence and surrounded by a team of ruthless operators, elite assassin Reed Montgomery is ready to deliver a death blow against the criminal empire that destroyed his family.

His greatest enemy, Aiden Phillips, leads that empire, and Reed is ready to rip him down.

But Aiden didn’t come this far or rise this high just to go down without a fight. He’ll shelter behind an army of killers, using humans as shields while targeting Reed’s closest allies and friends.

Because Aiden believes every man has his price, and he knows what Reed treasures most.

The last battle of this bloody war may cost Reed everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Armageddon (James Acton Thrillers Book 29) *




  








** FROM USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY **

IN 1883, A MASSIVE ERUPTION CONVINCES SOME IT’S THE END OF THE WORLD.
AND TODAY, ANOTHER LEADS TO A DESPERATE STRUGGLE TO SAVE AN ISOLATED CIVILIZATION.

Archaeology Professors James Acton and Laura Palmer are fleeing for their lives, pursued by criminals hellbent on possessing a valuable find, when an eruption the likes of which hasn’t been seen in over a century overwhelms both the professors and their pursuers.

The Actons find themselves marooned on a forbidden island, populated by an uncontacted tribe known for their violent reaction to any intruders, leaving the survivors fleeing another foe.

But when this isolated tribe comes under attack itself, the professors are left with an impossible choice.

Save themselves while they await rescue, letting these ancient peoples die, or risk death by revealing themselves and intervening.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What the Future Looks Like: Scientists Predict the Next Great Discoveries and Reveal How Today's Breakthroughs Are Already Shaping Our World *




  








Get the science facts, not science fiction, on the cutting-edge developments that are already changing the course of our future.

Every day, scientists conduct pioneering experiments with the potential to transform how we live. Yet it isn’t every day you hear from the scientists themselves! Now, award–winning author Jim Al–Khalili and his team of top-notch experts explain how today’s earthshaking discoveries will shape our world tomorrow—and beyond.

Pull back the curtain on:



genomics
robotics
AI
the “Internet of Things”
synthetic biology
transhumanism
interstellar travel
colonization of the solar system
teleportation
and much more


And find insight into big–picture questions such as:

Will we find a cure to all diseases? The answer to climate change? And will bionics one day turn us into superheroes?

The scientists in these pages are interested only in the truth—reality-based and speculation-free. The future they conjure is by turns tantalizing and sobering: There’s plenty to look forward to, but also plenty to dread. And undoubtedly the best way to for us to face tomorrow’s greatest challenges is to learn what the future looks like—today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Zachary Taylor: The American Presidents Series: The 12th President, 1849-1850 *




  








The rough-hewn general who rose to the nation's highest office, and whose presidency witnessed the first political skirmishes that would lead to the Civil War

Zachary Taylor was a soldier's soldier, a man who lived up to his nickname, "Old Rough and Ready." Having risen through the ranks of the U.S. Army, he achieved his greatest success in the Mexican War, propelling him to the nation's highest office in the election of 1848. He was the first man to have been elected president without having held a lower political office.

John S. D. Eisenhower, the son of another soldier-president, shows how Taylor rose to the presidency, where he confronted the most contentious political issue of his age: slavery. The political storm reached a crescendo in 1849, when California, newly populated after the Gold Rush, applied for statehood with an anti- slavery constitution, an event that upset the delicate balance of slave and free states and pushed both sides to the brink. As the acrimonious debate intensified, Taylor stood his ground in favor of California's admission—despite being a slaveholder himself—but in July 1850 he unexpectedly took ill, and within a week he was dead. His truncated presidency had exposed the fateful rift that would soon tear the country apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Operation: Snare Drum: A WWII Submarine Adventure Novel (USS Bull Shark Naval Thriller series Book 1) *




  








December 7, 1941 - America is attacked by the Japanese and dragged into a worldwide struggle for power unlike anything ever seen on Earth.

While the United States and the Navy reel from the devastation of Pearl Harbor, the Nazis begin a brutal campaign within sight of the shores of the nation. U-boats prowl the American coast from Maine to the Gulf of Mexico, sinking shipping seemingly unopposed!

Now, one young and untested captain is given an experimental new submarine and sent on a top-secret mission. The German operation "Drumbeat" is well under way and it's up to Lt. Commander Arthur Turner and the crew of the USS Bull Shark to draw a thin blue line.

Somewhere off our shores, a secret Nazi ship lurks. This disguised enemy vessel is directing the U-boat attacks and she must be stopped. Can Captain Turner and his untried boat and crew sink the Nazi plan before Germany cripples the American war effort in the Atlantic?

Exciting combat, deadly intrigue and a desperate struggle for power bring Turner and the Nazis together in an explosive and very personal contest that can have only one victor!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*When Heroes Flew *




  








An award-winning novel of extraordinary bravery, inspired by the true story of one of the most harrowing air raids ever flown. Fans of Beneath A Scarlet Sky, The Nightingale, and Unbroken will enjoy this unforgettable tale of duty, honor, and compassion.

"...a bravura performance..." —Dwight Jon Zimmerman, New York Times bestselling author

For B-24 bomber pilot Al Lycoming, the mission was history in the making. For Women’s Airforce Service Pilot Vivian Wright, it was a chance to put her skills to the ultimate test...and share in the burden of combat.

Dispatched to Benghazi on mysterious orders, Al Lycoming finds nearly 200 other B-24 bombers being assembled...and a top secret assignment that will catapult them all into seemingly impenetrable Nazi defenses.

Their mission: a daring low-level attack on Hitler’s extensive oil refineries.

But when his co-pilot falls ill at the last moment, Al secretly finds help from an unlikely source—Vivian.

Together, the two fly towards dark skies filled with enemy flak and fighters...and into the pages of history.

With perspectives from American and German pilots alike, When Heroes Flew masterfully weaves together one of the most dangerous and incredible aerial operations of World War Two with a riveting tale of bravery, suspense, and self-sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How to Disappear and Live Off the Grid: A CIA Insider's Guide *




  








With an experienced CIA officer as your teacher, you’ll gain the knowledge and necessary tools to protect yourself and the ones you love.

No matter where we go, we leave tracks and clues of our existence without even knowing. Our electronic footprint becomes our invisible trail. In this day in age where the world seems to be at our fingertips and social media plays a huge role in our daily lives, it’s hard not to leave part of our digital selves for others to find.

Whether you’re fascinated by the idea of disappearing, want to erase your digital footprint, or simply concerned about your safety and privacy, knowing how to become invisible is a survival skill that will come in handy.

Through the easy-to-follow instructions, tips, tricks, and professional anecdotes in How to Disappear and Live off the Grid: A CIA Insider's Guide, you’ll learn to vanish without a trace from John Kiriakou, a former CIA counterterrorism officer and senior investigator for the Senate Foreign Relations Committee responsible for the capture of Abu Zubaydah.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Reign of Terror: The Budapest Memoirs of Valdemar Langlet 1944–1945 *




  








The memoirs of a man who saved thousands from the Nazi death camps.

Although not as well-known as Raoul Wallenberg, Valdemar Langlet was the savior of thousands of Jews in Budapest in the last two years of World War II.

Entirely without the permission or the financial support of the Swedish Red Cross, he issued so-called “Letters of Protection,” which were passport-like documents with official-looking stamps that frequently saved Hungarian Jews from deportation to the death camps. Then chaos broke out in the streets and the Germans put their Arrow Cross allies in power. With the approaching Red Army threatening to turn the city into a battleground, Langlet risked his life to shelter Jews and other refugees in safe houses throughout Budapest.

A gifted linguist, Langlet was able to deal directly with Hungarian officials, who were often themselves eager to have the protection of the Swedish Red Cross emblem on their own houses as the war drew closer to the capital. Later, he communicated with the Soviet commanders who took control after fierce fighting had destroyed much of Budapest.

This is a unique and fascinating memoir of a man who saved thousands of lives during one of the most terrible episodes in world history without official authority or support from his own country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/29/22.

Currently $3.

*Fire Base Illingworth: An Epic True Story of Remarkable Courage Against Staggering Odds *




  








An epic, never-before-told true story of a North Vietnamese Army attack and how the men of this nearly overrun Fire Base survived.

In the early morning hours of April 1, 1970, more than four hundred North Vietnamese soldiers charged out into the open and tried to over-run FSB Illingworth. The battle went on, mostly in the dark, for hours. Exposed ammunition canisters were hit and blew up, causing a thunderous explosion inside the FSB that left dust so thick it jammed the hand-held weapons of the GIs. Much of the combat was hand-to-hand. In all, twenty-four Americans lost their lives and another fifty-four were wounded. Nearly one hundred enemy bodies were recovered. It was one of the most vicious small unit firefights in the history of U.S. forces in Vietnam.

As in his acclaimed book Blackhorse Riders, a finalist for the prestigious Colby Award, Phil Keith uncovers a harrowing true story of bravery and sacrifice by the men who fought valiantly to hold FSB Illingworth—a tale never-before-told and one that will not be soon forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/30/22.

Currently $1.

*Robots, Robots Everywhere! (The Robot Galaxy Series Book 2) *




  








Ruby Palmer is still stuck on a planet of alien robots. But she's made a discovery that means, more than ever, she needs to get home.

But the robots want her to stay. She's already helped them beyond their wildest imagination, but they need a human programmer who can correct the unknown errors no algorithm can predict. Some of them will do just about anything to keep her there. Others don't want her interfering lest she uncover their secrets.

If Ruby doesn’t get home, people will die. But if she leaves, the robots will certainly continue to malfunction. Can she convince these crazy foolish robots that getting her home is the solution to both their problems?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Final Frontier (Star Trek: The Original Series) *




  







Commander George Samuel Kirk was aboard the Enterprise under the command of Captain Robert April before his famous son was born. Starfleet has just been founded and the Enterprise has just been built, and is sent on its first mission. The mission takes the Enterprise into the heart of hostile Romulan territory, where cosmopolitical machinations and advanced weapons technology will decide the fate of a hundred innocent worlds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Between: A Fantasy Romantic Comedy Novel *




  








*A bewitching, fiendishly funny cautionary tale about the perils of gatecrashing fairy tale kingdoms—particularly ones with drunken unicorns, bored dragons, and sorcerers in tight leather pants.*

Sasha Pierce hasn’t had a single dream since she was a child…

... until she accepts a substitute teaching position in the charmingly witchy village of Old Middleton. Her first dream in twenty-five years ought to be enchanting, but her wonder quickly turns to shock when she realizes that it’s not a dream at all, but an entirely different sort of magic. Catapulted into the fairy tale kingdom of Between through an ancient portal, Sasha’s astonishment is swiftly upgraded to panic when she accidentally performs a supposedly impossible feat and is declared the True Queen of Between … and betrothed to its infuriatingly handsome sorcerer-king.

Lorn, Shadow King of Between, is desperate to break free from Between’s clutches. Magically tethered to the ramshackle kingdom, he wages a daily battle to save his disreputable subjects from rampaging magical creatures, sinkholes, and catastrophes of the distressingly lethal variety. To avoid an early grave, he needs an escape plan, not a wife...until he learns that this magicless mortal holds the key to his freedom.

Unwilling to leave her world to accept the crown—or the husband—Sasha must race against the clock to disentangle herself from this fairy tale. But her empty throne leaves a dangerous rift between their worlds. As dark forces descend upon Old Middleton, the two must make a choice: work together or unleash fairytale chaos upon their realms.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Three Bags Full: A Sheep Detective Story *




  








INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER • A witty philosophical murder mystery with a charming twist: the crack detectives are sheep determined to discover who killed their beloved shepherd

“Delightfully different . . . The combination of sly humor and naiveté makes this novel a surprising and refreshing read.”—Boston Globe

“Swann produces a clever spin on the ol’ whodunit . . . the result: a delightfully offbeat yarn.”—Entertainment Weekly

On a hillside near the cozy Irish village of Glennkill, the members of the flock gather around their shepherd, George, whose body lies pinned to the ground with a spade. George has cared for the sheep, reading them a plethora of books every night. The daily exposure to literature has made them far savvier about the workings of the human mind than your average sheep. Led by Miss Maple, the smartest sheep in Glennkill (and possibly the world), they set out to find George’s killer.

The A-team of investigators includes Othello, the “bad-boy” black ram; Mopple the Whale, a merino who eats a lot and remembers everything; and Zora, a pensive black-faced ewe with a weakness for abysses. Joined by other members of the richly talented flock, they engage in nightlong discussions about the crime and wild metaphysical speculations, and they embark on reconnaissance missions into the village, where they encounter some likely suspects. There’s Ham, the terrifying butcher; Rebecca, a village newcomer with a secret and a scheme; Gabriel, the shady shepherd of a very odd flock; and Father Will, a sinister priest. Along the way, the sheep confront their own all-too-human struggles with guilt, misdeeds, and unrequited love.

With sheer wit and spunk, this international bestseller has become a darling to two- and four-legged fans alike. Funny, fresh, and endearing, it introduces a wonderful breed of detectives to American readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Call the Nurse: True Stories of a Country Nurse on a Scottish Isle (The Country Nurse Series, Book One)*




  








Tired of the pace and noise of life near London and longing for a better place to raise their young children, Mary J. MacLeod and her husband encountered their dream while vacationing on a remote island in the Scottish Hebrides. Enthralled by its windswept beauty, they soon were the proud owners of a near-derelict croft house—a farmer’s stone cottage—on “a small acre” of land. Mary assumed duties as the island’s district nurse. Call the Nurse is her account of the enchanted years she and her family spent there, coming to know its folk as both patients and friends.

In anecdotes that are by turns funny, sad, moving, and tragic, she recalls them all, the crofters and their laird, the boatmen and tradesmen, young lovers and forbidding churchmen. Against the old-fashioned island culture and the grandeur of mountain and sea unfold indelible stories: a young woman carried through snow for airlift to the hospital; a rescue by boat; the marriage of a gentle giant and the island beauty; a ghostly encounter; the shocking discovery of a woman in chains; the flames of a heather fire at night; an unexploded bomb from World War II; and the joyful, tipsy celebration of a ceilidh. Gaelic fortitude meets a nurse’s compassion in these wonderful true stories from rural Scotland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Building the New American Economy: Smart, Fair, & Sustainable *




  








The influential economist offers a persuasive strategy for a more just and sustainable economy—with a forward by Bernie Sanders.

The New York Times has said that Jeffrey D. Sachs is “probably the most important economist in the world.” Now, in a book that combines impassioned manifesto with a plan of action, Sachs charts a path to move America toward sustainable development. Sustainable development is a holistic approach to public policy that unifies economic, social, and environmental objectives. By focusing too much on short-term economic growth, the United States has neglected rising inequality and dire environmental threats—all while putting our long-term economic growth at risk.

Sachs explores issues that have captivated national discourse, including infrastructure, trade deals, energy policy, the proper size and role of government, the national debt, and income inequality. In accessible language, he illuminates the forces at work in each case and presents specific policy solutions. His argument rises above the stagnation of partisanship to envision a brighter way forward both individually and collectively.

“Sachs demonstrates expertise on vastly different policy fields and makes a convincing case that abdicating the toxic intersection of militarism and exceptionalism is key to building a brighter future.”—Global Policy Journal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Catch My Heart (Stanislaskis) *




  








Don’t miss the exciting introduction to the Stanislaski series from #1 New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts!

TAMING NATASHA

Composer Spencer Kimball and his young daughter are new to town. It’s a small community, and in such close quarters beauty is hard to miss—and when he sets eyes on Natasha Stanislaski, he’s thunderstruck by the intensity of his attraction. The former ballet dancer turned toy shop owner has a fiery temperament that draws Spencer like a moth to a flame. However, he isn’t sure if Natasha would be interested in a single father. Sensing a hidden wound, Spencer and his little girl join forces to find a way into Natasha’s closely guarded heart. He’ll do whatever it takes to tame Natasha’s fears…and show her how to love.

Previously published.

LURING A LADY

Nothing in Sydney Hayward’s background of wealth and privilege had prepared her to take the helm of her grandfather’s business. Her new responsibilities leave no time for complications. Sydney has learned the hard way that she could never trust anyone, but her tenant Mikhail Stanislaski is hard to resist. Down-to-earth, yet stubborn, he comes from a world utterly different from her own. She doesn’t have room in her life for romance—but Mikhail seems to know exactly how to win her over...one smoldering kiss at a time.

Previously published.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Walt Disney *




  








The definitive portrait of one of the most important cultural figures in American history: Walt Disney.

Walt Disney was a true visionary whose desire for escape, iron determination and obsessive perfectionism transformed animation from a novelty to an art form, first with Mickey Mouse and then with his feature films–most notably Snow White, Fantasia, and Bambi. In his superb biography, Neal Gabler shows us how, over the course of two decades, Disney revolutionized the entertainment industry. In a way that was unprecedented and later widely imitated, he built a synergistic empire that combined film, television, theme parks, music, book publishing, and merchandise. Walt Disney is a revelation of both the work and the man–of both the remarkable accomplishment and the hidden life.

Winner of the Los Angeles Times Book Prize for Biography
USA Today Biography of the Year


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Haunting of Montgomery Inn: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery (A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Series Book 3 *




  







Shane and Wendy Frame are desperate for a change of scenery. So, hoping to rebuild their lives, they dive headfirst into renovating an abandoned Inn, isolated outside of a small town. But as they restore the old Inn to its former glory, old secrets threaten to tear it back down and take Shane and Wendy along with it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mammoth Book of the New Chronicles of Sherlock Holmes: 12 Original Stories *




  








“‘Is it really possible, do you suppose,’ said Sherlock Holmes to me one morning, as we took breakfast together, ‘that a healthy and robust man may be so stricken with terror that he drops down dead?’”

The much praised Denis O. Smith introduces twelve new Sherlockian stories in this collection, including “The Adventure of the XYZ Club,” “The Secret of Shoreswood Hall,” and “The Adventure of the Brown Box.” Set in the late nineteenth century before Holmes's disappearance at the Reichenbach Falls, these stories, written in the vein of the originals, recreate Arthur Conan Doyle’s world with deft fidelity, from manner of speech and character traits to plot unfoldings and the historical period. Whether in fogbound London or deep in the countryside, the world’s most beloved detective is brought vividly back to life in all his enigmatic, compelling glory, embarking on seemingly impenetrable mysteries with Dr. Watson by his side.

For readers who can never get enough of Holmes, this satisfyingly hefty anthology builds on the old Conan Doyle to develop familiar characters in ways the originals could not. Both avid fans and a new generation of audiences are sure to be entertained with this continuation of the Sherlock Holmes legacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Year of the Snake: Murder in the Senate (The Calidus Series Book 1)*




  








Sometimes, a snake is just a snake. And sometimes…

First-century Rome.

Senator Gaius Lucius Nerva is taken ill at a dinner party and dies a few days later. His heartbroken wife, Flavia, is told it was a natural death. Calidus, Nerva’s recently freed slave, suspects otherwise.

As he embarks upon the funeral ceremonies, Calidus becomes more and more convinced that his master was murdered and begins an investigation, seeking out everyone who had attended the dinner party.

His enquiries lead him to rub shoulders with the ‘great and good’ of Rome; senators, soldiers, even the ruthless and mercurial Emperor Nero. And his former lover, Julia Eusabia, who seems intent on rekindling their romance and luring him away from his wife and daughter.

Calidus’ quest is by no means easy or safe as he encounters the darkest and most dangerous people in Rome. But he knows he must keep searching for the person responsible, to bring justice to the master he had loved.

This racy historical whodunnit brings to life the sights, smells and sounds of ancient Rome, with sharp humour and a Christie-style finale to boot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder at Primrose Cottage: An utterly addictive English cozy mystery (A Flora Steele Mystery Book 3) *




  








Join Flora Steele – bookshop owner, bicycle-rider, daydreamer and amateur detective – in her quest to solve a brand-new murder mystery!

Cornwall, 1956: When Flora Steele sets off for a peaceful vacation with crime writer Jack Carrington in his little red Austin,the last thing she expects to find is a body at their pretty rental cottage!

Shocked by the discovery, inquisitive Flora joins forces with handsome Jack to find out how the poor man came to such an untimely end in the overgrown orchard of Primrose Cottage. They discover Roger Gifford was a man with plenty of friends and the villagers seem devastated by his sudden death…

So why was he murdered? And who has blood on their hands – his estranged wife Beatrice, his wayward younger brother Lionel, or the suspicious newcomer Mercy Dearlove?

The baffling case gets even more complicated when a second man is found dead and a set of puzzling clues lead them to an intriguing wartime mystery connected to Jack’s estranged father.

As old secrets emerge and Jack receives an unsettling letter, it seems the crime writer is in danger of a fate befitting his fictional characters. Will Flora be able to crack the case and save Jack? Or will this be one murder too many for Flora Steele?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tea is for Trouble: A Haunted Tearoom Cozy Mystery with Recipes (Haunted Tearoom Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A new life complete with tea, scones, and… murder?
And let’s not forget the ghost…

When your fiancé breaks up with you on your 49th birthday, what do you do? If you’re April May, you buy a huge Victorian home on a whim and open a tearoom featuring lace tablecloths, exotic teas, and dainty sandwiches.

No one told her the house came with a cat in the attic who might just be guarding a treasure. How else to explain people breaking in?

From the moment she moves in, nothing goes right, but her problems seem minor when a dead body turns up in her home. Accused of murder, April teams up with a cantankerous bar owner and a feisty, young antiques expert to solve the crime.

And what about the handsome, arrogant chef in her kitchen who no one else can see? She plans to get medical help for what must be a hallucination, but in the meantime, he’s putting a tasty French twist on her menu.

If you’ve ever wished someone would remake The Ghost and Mrs. Muir as a culinary murder mystery, this book is for you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*On the Slab Pie (Auntie Clem's Bakery Book 1 *




  








From USA Today Bestselling Author, P.D. Workman!

It all starts with a body.

Erin thought she’d seen and heard it all. In Bald Eagle Falls, everyone seemed not only to know everyone else’s business, but to discuss it at length. Yet she had always assumed that her neighbor Mrs. Peach, who had no man in her life, was widowed.

Mr. Peach’s unexpected reappearance, a prison breaking, and a body in the woods combine to form the toughest case yet for the gluten-free baker to solve!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*To Die in Tuscany (Rick Montoya Italian Mysteries Book 7) *




  








"An armchair travelers delight"—Publishers Weekly

One dead art collector and a gallery of suspects. This romantic weekend just turned deadly...

Translator Rick Montoya is looking forward to a quiet weekend away with his girlfriend, Betta, an art fraud investigator for the Italian Culture Ministry. Their destination: the beautiful village of Urbino, home to Renaissance masters Rafael and the lesser-known Piero della Francesca. While Betta does have official business to attend to—namely, collecting a priceless Piero drawing from a wealthy Spanish collector on the ministry's behalf—she asks Rick to join her "in case she needs an interpreter," but with other, less-official intentions in mind.

When the Spaniard is found murdered and the drawing stolen, Betta must shift back into art cop mode, and Rick's official services are required after all. As they set out to discover the identity of the killer and the whereabouts of the stolen sketch, they are drawn from Urbino's cobbled streets to eastern Tuscany and back as the list of suspects grows longer—and more dangerous. Will this lovers' getaway literally be to die for?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl I Never Knew: Who Killed Melissa Witt? *




  








For over two decades the identity of Melissa Witt’s murderer has been hidden among the dense trees and thorny undergrowth rooted deeply in the uneven ground of a remote mountaintop in the Ozark National Forest.

Determined to find answers, LaDonna Humphrey has spent the past seven years hunting for Melissa’s killer. Her investigation, both thrilling and unpredictable, has led her on a journey like no other.

The Girl I Never Knew is an edge-of-your-seat account of LaDonna Humphrey’s passionate fight for justice in the decades-old murder case of a girl she never met in person. Her unstoppable quest for the truth has gained the attention of some incredibly dangerous people, some of whom would like to keep Melissa’s murder a mystery forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Hostage (A Presidential Agent Novel Book 2) *




  








W. E. B. Griffin’s #1 New York Times bestselling series finds Presidential Agent Charley Castillo in the middle of an investigation into kidnapping, assassination, and even political scandal in this action-packed thriller.

U.S. Army Special Forces Major Charley Castillo is tasked with a discreet mission by the President himself: to investigate the death of an American diplomat in Argentina and the kidnapping of that diplomat’s wife. With the woman’s children and family now at risk, Castillo’s running out of time to uncover the connections and truth behind it all.

Amidst threats, murder, and a scandal tying the United Nations to Iraq, there is also a lot of money flying around—and some people will do anything it takes to get their hands on it...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Prelude to Terror: A Robert Renwick Novel *




  







New York art expert Colin Grant is sent to Vienna and bid on a priceless Old Master on behalf of a Texan millionaire. No sooner has Grant landed in Austria than his seemingly simple assignment turns into a nightmare, as he finds himself at the centre of a conspiracy to unleash a wave of international terrorism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hidden Target: A Robert Renwick Novel *




  








For Nina O’Connell, a trip round the world was the holiday of a lifetime. Travelling in a group led by the attractive James Kiley and his friend Tony Shawfield, she is surprised when she runs into an old flame on a sunny Amsterdam street. But Robert Renwick, ex-army major attached to NATO, is not there by chance. He is on the hunt for two terrorists who have left a trail of bombings and murder in their wake, and now he must keep Nina safe while trying to discover their next target.

Soon Nina is caught up in a grim game of life or death that stretches from the back streets of Bombay to the highest reaches of Washington’s political elite.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Odessa File *




  







The suicide of an elderly German Jew explodes into revelation after revelation: of a Mafia-like organization called Odessa ...of a real-life fugitive known as the "Butcher of Riga"..of a young German journalist tumed obsessed avenger.......and, ultimately, of brilliant, ruthless plot to reestablish the worldwide power of SS mass murderers and to carry out Hitler's chilling "Final Solution."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Forced to Kill (Nathan McBride Book 2) *




  








Trained Marine sniper Nathan McBride is the sole survivor of Montez de Oca, the brutal Nicaraguan interrogator who tortured countless souls to death before vanishing fourteen years ago. Though McBride’s body—as well as his soul—still bear the scars from the interrogator’s blade, he dares to hope the worst is behind him.

But when the FBI recovers a mutilated body from a remote Utah lake, McBride needs just one glimpse to know the truth: Montez de Oca has resurfaced, this time on American soil. And McBride will be damned if he lets him escape again. So begins a quest for justice that will push McBride to the edge, pitting his capacity for mercy against his hunger for vengeance in a deadly game of cat-and-mouse that will reach into the highest levels of the US government.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Option to Kill (Nathan McBride Book 3) *




  








Nathan McBride, “the most brutally effective thriller hero to appear in years” (Ridley Pearson, author of Killer Weekend), returns in the third installment of one of the best new series in thriller fiction.

When Nathan McBride receives a text message from someone who claims she’s been kidnapped, it triggers a deadly chain of events that has the potential to haunt him for the rest of his life.

Nathan will soon learn that nothing from his past could ever prepare him for the crisis he’ll soon be facing. The girl’s name is Lauren and she’s just twelve years old. With virtually no experience with children, Nathan’s patience and compassion are about to be tested to their limits

In a violent confrontation, Nathan rescues Lauren from her kidnapper, but as he unravels Lauren's story, he realizes his troubles are only beginning. She says she's in the Witness Security Program, and doesn't trust the US Marshals because she thinks they're complicit in her abduction. Not only that, her stepdad was murdered last night.

In a desperate and unlikely alliance, Nathan and Lauren must stay one step ahead of her kidnapper and the brutal mercenaries who will kill anyone who gets in their way. Played out over the course of 36 lightning-fast hours, Nathan and Lauren must learn to trust each other or they won’t survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ready to Kill (Nathan McBride Book 4) *




  








Bestselling author Andrew Peterson is back with a heart-stopping fourth installment of his wildly popular Nathan McBride series.

When a mysterious note referencing a top-secret US operation is tossed over the wall of the embassy in Nicaragua, Nathan McBride and his old pal Harv are called out of retirement by CIA Director Rebecca Cantrell and sent to Central America. Cantrell wants the situation resolved quickly and knows that Nathan is the man to do it; after all, he has a history with the place. The jungle he and Harv are about to land in is the same one that Nathan barely escaped with his life decades before, an ordeal that left him physically and psychologically scarred. To make it out alive a second time, Nathan will have to face down his own demons and square off with a ruthless killer who learned from the best, Nathan himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Contract to Kill (Nathan McBride Book 5) *




  








When Toby Haynes witnesses a double murder—and suspects his boss, Tanner Mason, as the perpetrator of the crime—he does the only thing he can think of: he calls in Nathan McBride.

CIA special ops veteran McBride and his partner, Harvey Fontana, respond to their friend’s plea. As they launch a covert investigation into Mason, the security chief for one of the nation’s leading private military contractors, they discover that not everything is as it appears. Mason and his inner circle are leading a top-secret operation to tackle a wave of crime plaguing the US-Mexican border, and the murder may have been part of their complicated strategy—or part of a more menacing agenda. Soon McBride and Fontana find themselves engaged in a deadly game. With a powerful politician behind it all, stopping Mason could mean joining a secret war—with truly global stakes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Right to Kill (Nathan McBride Book 6) *




  








When a team of commandos—highly skilled and armed to the teeth—tries to kidnap retired CIA station chief Linda Genneken from her home, trained Marine Nathan McBride and his partner, Harvey Fontana, arrive just in time to join the fight. But their well-honed CIA instincts tell them this is only the beginning.

McBride and Fontana set out to learn who ordered the midnight raid, and why. Is it connected to a rescue mission they conducted with Genneken in South America—a mission that nearly killed McBride? Is it related to the string of assassinations happening simultaneously in that area of the world? Or both?

With the help of their CIA contacts and aided by Genneken, the two men unravel a criminal plot with global implications. And as their race to find answers unspools in six supercharged hours, McBride and his team will be tested like never before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Robert Ludlum's The Treadstone Transgression (A Treadstone Novel Book 3) *




  








A blown mission and a dead team leave Adam Hayes the last loose thread in a tapestry of betrayal in this latest high stakes international thriller from the world of Robert Ludlum.

The most pressing issue on Adam Hayes' mind is planning his son's upcoming 5th birthday party. After years of operating in the world's most dangerous spots for Treadstone, he's ready to call it quits, but the feeling isn't mutual.

Levi Shaw, Treadstone's director, calls Hayes back for one more mission. "It's a walk in the park. You don't even have to go in with the strike team. I just need you to set up the safe house. You'll be home in time to pick up the birthday cake."

But nothing is ever easy where Treadstone is concerned. When the mission is blown only Hayes is left alive, and everyone, it seems, is determined to correct that oversight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Red Star Burning: A Thriller (The Charlie Muffin Series Book 15) *




  








Britain's MI5 tolerates Charlie Muffin because he's their best field agent. What none of his colleagues knows, though, is that he is married to Natalia Fedova, a colonel in the FSB, the Russian intelligence successor to the KGB. It's a secret that could land her in front of a firing squad, and him in jail for life. Worst of all, their daughter would then end up in a Russian state orphanage.

But a frantic call from Natalia has brought their secret out, and Charlie must lead a combined MI5/MI6 mission to rescue her. He soon realizes that his higher-ups have other priorities than his family's safety. Charlie will have to outwit not just the Russians but his own government as well to protect the lives of his wife and child.

Clever, unpredictable, and exciting, Red Star Burning shows why Brian Freemantle has been widely praised as one of the greatest living espionage novelists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*How Insects Work: An Illustrated Guide to the Wonders of Form and Function from Antennae to Wings*




  








Discover why insects look and behave the way they do in this fully illustrated field guide to the world’s most adaptable animals.

Still going strong after five mass extinctions, insects may be the most successful land animals ever. They have evolved a spectacular array of real-life superpowers to help them thrive in virtually every environment on the planet. Filled with fascinating photography and in-depth information, this volume explains why insects are even more astounding than you know—inside and out.

In How Insects Work, readers discover how a bumblebees’ wingbeats leave a faint electrical signal at each flower they visit to show that the nectar’s already been taken; and how houseflies defy gravity with tiny leg hairs that stick to the smoothest wall or ceiling. Topics covered include:

Evolution
Exoskeleton and Body Segments
Senses
Circulation
Digestion
Respiration
Reproduction
Metamorphosis
Movement
And much, much more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Crows: Encounters with the Wise Guys of the Avian World *




  








A treasure trove of stories, poems, and information on the brainy, black-feathered bird that’s rich in insight and humor.

This revised and expanded edition of Candace Savage’s best-selling book about ravens and crows is enhanced by additional paintings, drawings, and photos, as well as a fascinating selection of first-person stories and poems about remarkable encounters with crows. In one story, a pack of crows brilliantly thwarts an attack by a Golden Eagle; in another, a mischievous crow rescues the author from grief. And in a third piece, after nursing a battered baby crow back to health until it flies off with other crows, Louise Erdrich hauntingly describes her altered awareness as she listens for the “dark laugh” of crows while she works.

Based on two decades of audacious research by scientists around the world, the book also provides an unprecedented, evidence-based glimpse into corvids’ intellectual, social, and emotional lives. But whether viewed through the lens of science, myth, or everyday experience, the result is always the same. These birds are so smart—and so mysterious—they take your breath away.

Published in Partnership with the David Suzuki Institute.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Chancing It: The Laws of Chance and How They Can Work for You*




  








Make your own luck by understanding probability

Over the years, some very smart people have thought they understood the rules of chance?only to fail dismally. Whether you call it probability, risk, or uncertainty, the workings of chance often defy common sense. Fortunately, advances in math and science have revealed the laws of chance, and understanding those laws can help in your everyday life.

In Chancing It, award-winning scientist and writer Robert Matthews shows how to understand the laws of probability and use them to your advantage. He gives you access to some of the most potent intellectual tools ever developed and explains how to use them to guide your judgments and decisions. By the end of the book, you will know:


How to understand and even predict coincidences
When an insurance policy is worth having
Why “expert” predictions are often misleading
How to tell when a scientific claim is a breakthrough or baloney
When it makes sense to place a bet on anything from sports to stock markets
A groundbreaking introduction to the power of probability, Chancing It will sharpen your decision-making and maximize your luck.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fall of the House of Dixie: The Civil War and the Social Revolution That Transformed the South*




  








In this major new history of the Civil War, Bruce Levine tells the riveting story of how that conflict upended the economic, political, and social life of the old South, utterly destroying the Confederacy and the society it represented and defended. Told through the words of the people who lived it, The Fall of the House of Dixie illuminates the way a war undertaken to preserve the status quo became a second American Revolution whose impact on the country was as strong and lasting as that of our first.

In 1860 the American South was a vast, wealthy, imposing region where a small minority had amassed great political power and enormous fortunes through a system of forced labor. The South’s large population of slaveless whites almost universally supported the basic interests of plantation owners, despite the huge wealth gap that separated them. By the end of 1865 these structures of wealth and power had been shattered. Millions of black people had gained their freedom, many poorer whites had ceased following their wealthy neighbors, and plantation owners were brought to their knees, losing not only their slaves but their political power, their worldview, their very way of life. This sea change was felt nationwide, as the balance of power in Congress, the judiciary, and the presidency shifted dramatically and lastingly toward the North, and the country embarked on a course toward equal rights.

Levine captures the many-sided human drama of this story using a huge trove of diaries, letters, newspaper articles, government documents, and more. In The Fall of the House of Dixie, the true stakes of the Civil War become clearer than ever before, as slaves battle for their freedom in the face of brutal reprisals; Abraham Lincoln and his party turn what began as a limited war for the Union into a crusade against slavery by issuing the Emancipation Proclamation; poor southern whites grow increasingly disillusioned with fighting what they have come to see as the plantation owners’ war; and the slave owners grow ever more desperate as their beloved social order is destroyed, not just by the Union Army, but also from within. When the smoke clears, not only Dixie but all of American society is changed forever.

Brilliantly argued and engrossing, The Fall of the House of Dixie is a sweeping account of the destruction of the old South during the Civil War, offering a fresh perspective on the most colossal struggle in our history and the new world it brought into being.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Seafurrers: The Ships' Cats Who Lapped and Mapped the World *




  








A cat’s-eye view of maritime history: “Priceless historic photographs . . . deep and wide-ranging research . . . a ball of spellbinding and hilarious sea yarns.” —Richard J. King, author of Ahab’s Rolling Sea: A Natural History of “Moby-Dick”

We remember the bold seafarers of yore—from Magellan to Shackleton—for their extraordinary exploits: new lands discovered, storms weathered, and battles won. But somehow history has neglected the stalwart, hardworking species who made it all possible . . . yes, the noble cat!

In Seafurrers, able sea cat Bart sets the record straight at last. “Fear of water” aside, cats were indispensable at sea—both as pest controllers and as beloved mascots. Thirty–eight tales recount the adventures of Trim (who circumnavigated Australia), Tom (the sole feline survivor of the sinking of the USS Maine), celebrity cat Simon (a veteran of the Yangtze Incident), and other furry heroes.

Filled with nautical trivia, rare photographs, and whimsical illustrations, this deft genealogy of human–feline friendship will stir your regard for the incomparable cat—whether on the couch or in the crow’s nest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sea Pay *




  








Educated at Valley Forge Military Academy, Dorgan is well prepared for life in the US Navy when he is forward deployed halfway around the world to the USS Midway. But he soon learns life aboard an aircraft carrier can be full of danger and chaos as the ship nicknamed the "USS Never Dock" undertakes an emergency Indian Ocean deployment to relieve the crippled aircraft carrier USS Ranger in 1979 and becomes activated as the first carrier battle group "on station" in the Arabian Sea following the fall of the US embassy in Iran later that same year.

Dorgan quickly turns his job into an adventure that pays very well. With a general court-martial looming, he and his shipmates continue to add adventure and excitement to their "tour of duty," both on and off the boat-until one night, when an unexpected turn puts an end to it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/30/22.

Currently $2.

*Unafraid: Staring Down Terror as a Navy SEAL and Single Dad *




  








Hot Wash noun: The review held after military training and real-world operations facilitating growth and improvement; an honest evaluation of strengths and weaknesses

As a special operator in the US Navy’s most elite unit and actively engaged in the Global War on Terrorism, Eddie Penney had achieved his childhood dream. He was the tip of the nation’s spear, prepared for anything—except for becoming a single parent of three young children.

Eddie learned powerful lessons from the roles of warrior and father. In Unafraid, he shares his story, insight gained, and the truths exposed when you reflect, regroup, and commit to personal growth. You’ll read about life as a Navy SEAL and the adolescent aspirations that led Eddie toward a military life, as well as the painful challenges that left him a single father with sole custody. You’ll learn that old wounds—both seen and unseen—can heal, and redemption is always possible. Whether these struggles feel familiar or you’re searching for inspiration, Unafraid is a must-read memoir revealing that each of us has a warrior within.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/31/22.

Currently $2.

*Doctor Who: Engines of War: A Novel (Doctor Who: New Series Adventures Specials Book 4) *




  








"I've had many faces. Many lives. I don't admit to all of them. There's one life I've tried very hard to forget-the Doctor who fought in the Time War."

The Great Time War has raged for centuries, ravaging the universe. The Daleks and the Time Lords deploy ever more dangerous weapons in desperate attempts at victory, but there is no end in sight.

On the outer rim of the Tantalus Eye, scores of human colony planets are now overrun by Dalek occupation forces. A weary, angry Doctor leads a flotilla of Battle TARDISes against the Dalek stronghold but in the midst of the carnage, the Doctor's TARDIS crashes to a planet below: Moldox.

As the Doctor is trapped in an apocalyptic landscape, Dalek patrols roam amongst the wreckage, rounding up the remaining civilians. But why haven't the Daleks simply killed the humans?

Searching for answers, the Doctor meets 'Cinder', a young Dalek hunter. Their struggles to discover the Dalek plan take them from the ruins of Moldox to the halls of Gallifrey and set in chain events that will change everything. And everyone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Timepiece and the Girl Who Went Astray: A thrilling new time travel adventure *




  








1980s LONDON. A SENSELESS MURDER, A BIZARRE DISAPPEARANCE AND A MYSTERY DECADES IN THE MAKING.

William Wells, a gifted but risk-averse US college dropout living an unadventurous life in London, stumbles upon a mysterious timepiece with the ability to alter time. When the Timepiece’s previous owner is brutally murdered by unknown assailants, Will flees, only to see his girlfriend, Abigayle, vanish before his eyes when she comes into contact with this remarkable watch.

He now finds himself alone in an unfamiliar city, wanted for a murder he didn’t commit and the prime suspect in a woman’s disappearance. Whether he knows it or not, Will does have one advantage – control over the most powerful force in the universe: time. The only problem is that he has no idea how to wield it. Those that do, members of a secretive and long-forgotten organisation, are also on his trail and there are no lines they won't cross to recover The Timepiece.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Last Shadow (Ender Sextet Book 6) *




  








Orson Scott Card's The Last Shadow is the long-awaited conclusion to both the original Ender series and the Ender's Shadow series, as the children of Ender and Bean solve the great problem of the Ender Universe—the deadly virus they call the descolada, which is incurable and will kill all of humanity if it is allowed to escape from Lusitania.

One planet.

Three sapient species living peacefully together.

And one deadly virus that could wipe out every world in the Starways Congress, killing billions.

Is the only answer another great Xenocide?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Department of Temporal Investigations: Forgotten History (Star Trek: Department of Temporal Investigations Series Book 2) *




  







The agents of the Department of Temporal Investigations are assigned to look into an anomaly that has appeared deep in Federation territory. It’s difficult to get clear readings, but a mysterious inactive vessel lies at the heart of the anomaly, one outfitted with some sort of temporal drive disrupting space-time and subspace. To the agents’ shock, the ship bears a striking resemblance to a Constitution-class starship, and its warp signature matches that of the original Federation starship Enterprise NCC-1701—the ship of James T. Kirk, that infamous bogeyman of temporal investigators, whose record of violations is held up by DTI agents as a cautionary tale for Starfleet recklessness toward history. But the vessel’s hull markings identify it as Timeship Two, belonging to none other than the DTI itself.

At first, Agents Lucsly and Dulmur assume the ship is from some other timeline . . . but its quantum signature confirms that it came from their own past, despite the fact that the DTI never possessed such a timeship. While the anomaly is closely monitored, Lucsly and Dulmur must search for answers in the history of Kirk’s Enterprise and its many encounters with time travel—a series of events with direct ties to the origins of the DTI itself. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Volunteer (Lens Book 2) *




  








Book 2 in a complete dystopian book series!

A brave recruit. A lost band of survivors. One terrifying purpose.

USA 2096

Riley Taylor is still alive. Still fighting. Still ensnared in the Service’s dark trap.

She’s served in battle. She’s killed. She’s watched as her friends have fallen away, either to death or to the brainwashing that forces the country’s agenda into young, hungry minds.

But Riley is one of the few citizens who has seen the inside of the Stilts, the flooded buildings that surround Manhattan. Now that she knows what life is really like on the other side of the wall, she must decide which path to take. She can continue her career as a soldier in the Service, or she can turn spy against the government and begin working with the Volunteers.

Both situations are dangerous. Both could be deadly. And as the clock ticks down to the time when she will have to choose between the Volunteers and her own survival, it will be more than just her own life on the line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Devil and the Deep: Horror Stories of the Sea *




  








WINNER OF THE 2018 BRAM STOKER AWARD FOR BEST ANTHOLOGY

Stranded on a desert island, a young man yearns for objects from his past. A local from a small coastal town in England is found dead as the tide goes out. A Norwegian whaling ship is stranded in the Arctic, its crew threatened by mysterious forces. In the nineteenth century, a ship drifts in becalmed waters in the Indian Ocean, those on it haunted by their evil deeds. A surfer turned diver discovers there are things worse than drowning under the sea. Something from the sea is creating monsters on land.

In The Devil and the Deep, award-winning editor Ellen Datlow shares an all-original anthology of horror that covers the depths of the deep blue sea, with brand new stories from New York Times bestsellers and award-winning authors such as Seanan McGuire, Christopher Golden, Stephen Graham Jones, and more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Casual Day Has Gone Too Far: A Dilbert Book *




  







When Dilbert first appeared in newspapers across the country in 1989, office workers looked around suspiciously. Was its creator, Scott Adams, a pen name for someone who worked amongst them? After all, the humor was just too eerily funny and familiar. Since then, Dilbert has become more than a cartoon character. He's become an office icon. In Another Day in Cubicle Paradise Dilbert and his cohorts, Dogbert, Catbert, Ratbert, and the pointy-haired boss, once again entertain with their cubicle humor. From bizarre personnel decisions to meetings gone bad, from schizoid secretaries to consultants from hell, Another Day in Cubicle Paradise provides a way to get all those darn comic strips off the breakroom bulletin board.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Doha Experiment: Arab Kingdom, Catholic College, Jewish Teacher*




  








Gary Wasserman’s decision to head to Qatar to teach at Georgetown sounds questionable, at best. “In the beginning,” he writes, “this sounds like a politically incorrect joke. A Jewish guy walks into a fundamentalist Arab country to teach American politics at a Catholic college.” But he quickly discovers that he has entered a world that gives him a unique perspective on the Middle East and on Muslim youth; that teaches him about the treatment of Arab women and what an education will do for them, both good and bad; shows him the occasionally amusing and often deadly serious consequences his students face simply by living in the Middle East; and finds surprising similarities between his culture and the culture of his students.

Most importantly, after eight years of teaching in Qatar he realizes he has become part of a significant, little understood movement to introduce liberal, Western values into traditional societies. Written with a sharp sense of humor, The Doha Experiment offers a unique perspective on where the region is going and clearly illustrates why Americans need to understand this clash of civilizations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A River in Darkness: One Man's Escape from North Korea *




  








A New York Times bestseller and Amazon Charts Most Read and Most Sold book.
A Goodreads Choice Award nominee for Memoir & Autobiography.

The harrowing true story of one man’s life in—and subsequent escape from—North Korea, one of the world’s most brutal totalitarian regimes.

Half-Korean, half-Japanese, Masaji Ishikawa has spent his whole life feeling like a man without a country. This feeling only deepened when his family moved from Japan to North Korea when Ishikawa was just thirteen years old, and unwittingly became members of the lowest social caste. His father, himself a Korean national, was lured to the new Communist country by promises of abundant work, education for his children, and a higher station in society. But the reality of their new life was far from utopian.

In this memoir translated from the original Japanese, Ishikawa candidly recounts his tumultuous upbringing and the brutal thirty-six years he spent living under a crushing totalitarian regime, as well as the challenges he faced repatriating to Japan after barely escaping North Korea with his life. A River in Darkness is not only a shocking portrait of life inside the country but a testament to the dignity—and indomitable nature—of the human spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Funny Farm: My Unexpected Life with 600 Rescue Animals *




  








An inspiring and moving memoir of the author's turbulent life with 600 rescue animals.

Laurie Zaleski never aspired to run an animal rescue; that was her mother Annie’s dream. But from girlhood, Laurie was determined to make the dream come true. Thirty years later as a successful businesswoman, she did it, buying a 15-acre farm deep in the Pinelands of South Jersey. She was planning to relocate Annie and her caravan of ragtag rescues—horses and goats, dogs and cats, chickens and pigs—when Annie died, just two weeks before moving day. In her heartbreak, Laurie resolved to make her mother's dream her own. In 2001, she established the Funny Farm Animal Rescue outside Mays Landing, New Jersey. Today, she carries on Annie’s mission to save abused and neglected animals.

Funny Farm is Laurie’s story: of promises kept, dreams fulfilled, and animals lost and found. It’s the story of Annie McNulty, who fled a nightmarish marriage with few skills, no money and no resources, dragging three kids behind her, and accumulating hundreds of cast-off animals on the way. And lastly, it's the story of the brave, incredible, and adorable animals that were rescued. Although there are some sad parts (as life always is), there are lots of laughs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Black Arts, Tarts & Gypsy Carts : A Cozy Witch Mystery (Spells & Caramels Book 2) *




  








*A carnival bakery booth. A deadly magic show. Is it the perfect recipe for murder or a clever sleight of hand?*

Palace pastry chef Imogen is struggling to control her newfound magic and her potent feelings for the prince. So when the carnival rolls into the kingdom, she jumps at the chance to run the royal bakery booth. But her plan to escape her problems backfires when murder rocks the magician’s table… and her dear friend is found holding the bloody saw.

Determined to cook up a way to keep Rhonda out of witch’s prison, she sifts through the clues and the long list of suspects. Between devious dark magicians, cagey stage assistants, and a strongman with more to offer than just muscles, everyone at the fairgrounds seems to be hiding secrets—even Rhonda.
With the final night of the carnival approaching, will Imogen’s shaky powers be enough to flush out the murderer before her good friend ends up on the chopping block?

Black Arts, Tarts & Gypsy Carts is the second book in the Spells & Caramels paranormal cozy mystery series. If you like feisty heroines, enchanted carnivals, and dueling magicians, then you’ll love Erin Johnson’s whimsical whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cookie Dough, Snow & Wands Aglow: A Cozy Witch Mystery (Spells & Caramels Book 4) *




  








*A magical sleigh ride. A mysterious detour. Will her holiday be marked by garlands or gravestones?*

Imogen feels like she’s buried under an avalanche of secrets. Caught up in puzzling out her mysterious origins and her confusing emotions for Prince Hank, she hopes a magical holiday retreat with friends will take her mind off her troubles. But when a roadway ambush steers their sleigh off course, she must stay the night in a quaint little village veiled in secrets of its own…

Partying alongside her bakery friends and handsome prince at the mayor’s ball, Imogen finally pushes aside her uncertain visions to soak in the holiday spirit. But the merriment comes to an abrupt halt after a dead body floats to the surface of a cauldron of punch.

When the angry townsfolk point their pitchforks at her friend, Imogen must shovel through layers of mysteries to find the real killer before innocent blood runs cold.

Cookie Dough, Snow & Wands Aglow is the fourth book in the Spells & Caramels paranormal cozy mystery series. If you like enchanted friendships, a sprinkling of romance, and twists you won’t see coming, then you’ll love Erin Johnson’s snow-dusted whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Whole Art of Detection: Lost Mysteries of Sherlock Holmes *




  








This collection of short mysteries by the international-bestselling author of Dust and Shadow “belongs on the top shelf with the very best of Doyle’s” (Nicholas Meyer, author of The Seven-Per-Cent Solution).

Inspired by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle’s Sherlock Holmes and Dr. John Watson, Edgar Award–finalist Lyndsay Faye has masterfully woven these quintessential characters into her own works of fiction—from her acclaimed debut novel, Dust and Shadow, to a series of short stories for the Strand Magazine, whose predecessor published the first Sherlock Holmes story in 1892.

The best of Faye’s Sherlockian tales, including two new works, are brought together in a collection that spans the character’s career, from self-taught upstart to lauded detective, both before and after he faked his own death over a Swiss waterfall in 1894. In “The Lowther Park Mystery,” the unsociable Holmes is forced to attend a garden party at the request of his politician brother and improvises a bit of theater to foil a conspiracy against the government. “The Adventure of the Thames Tunnel” brings Holmes’s attention to the murder of a jewel thief in the middle of an underground railway passage.

With Holmes and Watson encountering all manner of ungrateful relatives, phony psychologists, wronged wives, outright villains, and even a peculiar species of deadly red leech, The Whole Art of Detection is a must-read for any fan of historical crime fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Secret Place (Dublin Murder Squad, Book 5) *




  








“An absolutely mesmerizing read. . . . Tana French is simply this: a truly great writer.” —Gillian Flynn

Read the New York Times bestseller by Tana French, author of the forthcoming novel The Searcher and “the most important crime novelist to emerge in the past 10 years” (The Washington Post).

A year ago a boy was found murdered at a girlsʼ boarding school, and the case was never solved. Detective Stephen Moran has been waiting for his chance to join Dublin’s Murder Squad when sixteen-year-old Holly Mackey arrives in his office with a photo of the boy with the caption: “I KNOW WHO KILLED HIM.” Stephen joins with Detective Antoinette Conway to reopen the case—beneath the watchful eye of Holly’s father, fellow detective Frank Mackey. With the clues leading back to Holly’s close-knit group of friends, to their rival clique, and to the tangle of relationships that bound them all to the murdered boy, the private underworld of teenage girls turns out to be more mysterious and more dangerous than the detectives imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Night Before (Savannah Book 1)*




  








A southern woman is tormented by murders she herself might be committing in this psychological thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author.

In the dark shadows of a sultry southern town, a serial killer strikes. It's an act of sinister precision that has happened many times before—because every victim is an offering to a hunger that can never be sated. When Caitlyn Montgomery Bandeaux wakes up covered in blood, she has no memory of the night before. Only later does she learn that her estranged husband was brutally murdered…like so many others she has known.

Wanted by the police and haunted by horrifying, fragmented memories, Caitlyn turns to Adam Hunt, the town's new psychologist. But even as she and Adam grow closer, Caitlyn wonders how much she can trust him. With the killer still at large, the only think she knows for sure is that those who appear innocent are usually the most evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Nothing Personal (Deadly Medicine)*




  








"Action-packed, thoughtful, suspenseful, sensitive, all at the same time and all the way through." ~Ken Keith, Verified Reviewer

Trauma nurse Kate Manion is viewing her own hospital from the other side. Badly injured in an auto accident, she's laying in her own ICU, strapped down, paralyzed and unconscious. And yet, somehow, she managed to kill her nurse.

The murder was an accident; Kate swears. But the accidental deaths keep happening. Has someone taken Kate's mishap as a mandate to kill off anyone making life difficult for the staff?

As corpses pile up, Kate realizes that only she can stop the serial killer who is acting out the fantasy of every staff member at St. Simon's Hospital.

With only a burned-out forensic pathologist to help her, Kate must wade through greed, politics, secrets and suspicion to unearth a murderer she doesn't want to find; before he – or she—strikes too close to home.

Publisher's Note: As a former trauma nurse, Eileen Dreyer combines her real-world medical knowledge and superb story-telling to bring readers a series of uniquely plotted, spine-tingling, medical mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Under Tower Peak: A Tommy Smith High Country Noir, Book One *




  








This tautly written debut thriller was named one of the 10 Best Mysteries of 2013 by the Wall Street Journal.

After two tours as a sniper in Iraq, Tommy Smith has returned to his former life as a cowboy and wilderness guide in California’s Sierra Nevada, hoping to reclaim the simplicity of his youth and heal the wounds the world can’t see. When, high on a mountain pass, he and his partner find the wrecked plane of a billionaire adventurer who disappeared months earlier, a seemingly innocent act triggers a breathtaking cycle of violence that threatens Tommy’s world. Soon he is enmeshed in the struggle between the billionaire’s trophy wife and wannabe drug lord son and their allies. Every effort to set things right draws him deeper into a bad situation and closer to needing those deadly skills that he had hoped to leave behind forever.

With lean, efficient prose and dialogue that crackles with repartee, Bart Paul has written a contemporary thriller of steadily mounting suspense and ruthless action. He captures both the beauty of the high mountain wilderness and the laconic rhythms of the outfitters’ lives. In Tommy Smith he offers a protagonist whose cool competence, home-grown decency, and clarity of purpose in the face of danger suggest a brotherhood with heroes from the likes of Ernest Hemingway and Cormac McCarthy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Island: A Thriller (A Dewey Andreas Novel Book 9) *




  








CIA operative Dewey Andreas is America's last line of defense when terrorists take over Manhattan, targeting the U.N. and the President himself in The Island, the latest in this New York Times bestselling series by Ben Coes.

America is about to face the deadliest terrorist attack on it's soil since 9/11. Iran has been planning a revenge attack for years, with three goals in mind. Bring America to its knees. Assassinate the popular U.S. President J. P. Dellenbaugh. And neutralize their most successful agent, Dewey Andreas.

The first pre-emptive attack against Dewey Andreas fails but it worries the head of the CIA enough that he sends Dewey out of town and off the grid. But as intelligence analysts work as fast as they can to unravel the chatter on terrorist networks, Muhammed el-Shakib, head of Iran's military and intelligence agency, launches a bold strike. When the President arrives in New York to address the U.N., embedded terrorist assets blow up the bridges and tunnels that connect Manhattan to the mainland. Taking control of the island with it's hidden forces, they race to the U.N. in search of Dellenbaugh and to launch an even deadlier attack that will wreak unimaginable destruction on the country itself.

While a shocked country struggles to mount a counter-attack, a hopeless, outmanned and outgunned Dewey Andreas sneaks onto the island of Manhattan to fight a seemingly impossible battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Atlantis Storm: A Ryan Bodean Action Thriller (The Ryan Bodean Action Thriller Series Book 2) *




  








An enigmatic visitor.
An otherworldly artefact.
A map revealing that not all myths are fake.

Rock-bottom Ryan Bodean and eternal optimist Megan Simons are desperate. After last year’s near miss, this time it’s a death-defying search for the fabled lost city of Atlantis.

Soon they learn that a dangerous cult of Atlantean fanatics will stop at nothing to keep their ancient secrets. It’s only a matter of time until the deadly organisation tracks the daring duo down.

When they do, will it be only the legendary city that disappears beneath the ocean?

This unputdownable thrill ride will have you ripping through the pages faster than life rips through R.B.’s dreams.

Be warned, fans of Clive Cussler, James Rollins, Ernest Dempsey and Matthew Reilly, and clear your schedules... there’s a new contender on the block.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Havana Fury: A Ryan Bodean Action Thriller (The Ryan Bodean Action Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








*A mysterious ship wreck.
A man desperate to find it.
A group determined to kill him if he does.

Ryan 'R.B.' Bodean sets out to find his fortune at the bottom of the ocean. The problem is, good fortune has never shone in R.B.’s direction!

Enter Megan Simons. She's got a lead on a mysterious wreck in the Gulf of Mexico that just might be something more valuable to them both than gold.

However, a notorious criminal organisation a hundred miles south of Key West have other plans — namely, the kind of plans that would send the would-be treasure hunters on a deadly date to Davey Jones locker.

Read all about it in this rampaging yarn, the prequel to the much-anticipated Ryan Bodean Action Thriller series from bestselling author Steven Moore.

As you storm through the pages, you’ll find yourself rooting for your new favourite underdog, and hoping R.B. survives many certain deaths for more riotous escapades.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hemingway Found: A Ryan Bodean Action Thiller (The Ryan Bodean Action Thriller Series Book 3) *




  








Did Ernest Hemingway’s lost manuscripts contain deadly secrets?
Details of a murderous cult with only one ambition?
A secret society out to achieve ultimate power?

Ryan R.B. Bodean and Megan Simons are back. However,The Congregation For The Light is out for revenge.

While on a relaxing train ride through Europe, Ryan and his business partner Megan encounter a man who claims he knows what happened to Ernest Hemingway’s infamous lost manuscripts.

To solve the mystery of these century-old documents, and uncover the mind-blowing revelations they conceal, R.B. and Megan must escape a powerful secret society hell-bent on covering those secrets up — an enigmatic cult willing to buy elections, destroy their enemies, and kill anyone who impedes their claim for ultimate power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*El Dorado Gold: A Ryan Bodean Action Thiller (The Ryan Bodean Action Thriller Series Book 4) *




  








A search for a legendary lost city of gold.
A death-defying race against time.
A secret so shocking, just knowing of it means certain death.

Ryan Bodean and Megan Simmons join a top secret, newly-formed agency on a mission to stop the Illuminati and their quest for the lost city of El Dorado.

However, the infamous cult has not come for gold; they seek a more valuable prize: the power and influence that comes with seizing control of an ancient, legendary tribe. What only the Illuminati knows, however, is that with that control comes the fortune that could help them reshape the world in their nefarious image.

Across the globe, R.B. and Megan pull out all the stops to do what’s right for humanity.But will the search for El Dorado culminate in the death of them all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*An Assassin Is Born: A Frederich Abel Action Thriller (Wrath Of Abel Book 1) *




  








HE’S YOUNG, LOST AND DANGEROUS.. AND HE’S ABOUT TO BE UNLEASHED.

Frederich Abel knows he’s not normal, but being adopted age seven by an elite soldier isn’t why. It lies deeper inside - a morbid, unhinged savagery. Invisible. Deadly.

Luckily, his father helped him control it with a mixture of weapons, combat and survival training. Now, his father is dead, and the shadow has emerged stronger than ever. He flees in panic, ending up in cold, grimy Berlin.

He’s on edge, until Ida’s scream through the rain pulls him into action. He’s forced to kill, unaware that the perpetrator had dangerous friends - powerful enough to tame world governments. It's time to decide; flee again, or face the darkness - both inside and out.

‘An Assassin Is Born’ is the intriguing origin story of Frederich Abel and the first book in the ‘Wrath Of Abel’ crime-action book series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Nowhere Man: An Orphan X Novel *




  






Spoken about only in whispers, the Nowhere Man can only be reached by the truly desperate, he can —He will do anything to save them.

Evan Smoak is the Nowhere Man.

Taken from a group home at twelve, Evan was raised and trained as part of the Orphan Program, an off-the-books operation designed to create deniable intelligence assets—i.e. assassins. Evan was Orphan X. He broke with the Program, using everything he learned to disappear and reinvent himself as the Nowhere Man.

But his new life is interrupted when a surprise attack comes from an unlikely angle and Evan is caught unaware. Captured, drugged, and spirited off to a remote location, he finds himself heavily guarded and cut off from everything he knows. His captors think they have him trapped and helpless in a virtual cage but they don’t know who they’re dealing with—or that they’ve trapped themselves inside that cage with one of the deadliest and most resourceful men on earth.

Continuing his electrifying series featuring Evan Smoak, Gregg Hurwitz delivers a blistering, compelling new novel in the series launched with the instant international bestseller, Orphan X.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Dark Horse: An Orphan X Novel *




  








_NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER_

Gregg Hurwitz's New York Times bestselling series returns when Orphan X faces his most challenging mission ever in Dark Horse.

Evan Smoak is a man with many identities and a challenging past. As Orphan X, he was a government assassin for the off-the-books Orphan Program. After he broke with the Program, he adopted a new name and a new mission--The Nowhere Man, helping the most desperate in their times of trouble. Having just survived an attack on his life and the complete devastation of his base of operations, as well as his complicated (and deepening) relationship with his neighbor Mia Hall, Evan isn't interested in taking on a new mission. But one finds him anyway.

Aragon Urrea is a kingpin of a major drug-dealing operation in South Texas. He's also the patron of the local area--supplying employment in legitimate operations, providing help to the helpless, rough justice to the downtrodden, and a future to a people normally with little hope. He's complicated--a not completely good man, who does bad things for often good reasons. However, for all his money and power, he is helpless when one of the most vicious cartels kidnaps his innocent eighteen year old daughter, spiriting her away into the armored complex that is their headquarters in Mexico. With no other way to rescue his daughter, he turns to The Nowhere Man.

Now not only must Evan figure out how to get into the impregnable fortress of a heavily armed, deeply paranoid cartel leader, but he must decide if he should help a very bad man--no matter how just the cause.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Secret Societies: Inside the Freemasons, the Yakuza, Skull and Bones, and the World's Most Notorious Secret Organizations*




  








They generate fear, suspicion, and—above all—fascination. Secret societies thrive among us, yet they remain shrouded in mystery. Their secrecy suggests, to many, sacrilege or crime, and their loyalties are often accused of undermining governments and tipping the scales of justice. The Freemasons, for example, hold more seats of power in the U.S. government than any other organization. No fewer than sixteen presidents have declared their Masonic affiliation, and there may have been more. Secret societies have infiltrated pop culture as well. Celebrity members of Kabbalah include Madonna, Demi Moore, and Elizabeth Taylor, among others.

From the Mafia and the Yakuza to the Priory of Sion, Skull and Bones and the Templars, Reynolds offers an illuminating and entertaining exploration of the stories—confirmed and fabricated—that surround these societies, as well as provides detailed information on their origins, initiations, rituals, and secret signs. Dispelling myths and providing gripping revelations—such as a direct historical link between the Assassins of the Middle Ages and today’s Al Qaeda—Secret Societies gives us a smart, surprising look at the best known and often least understood covert organizations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Saving Washington's Army: The Brilliant Last Stand of General John Glover at the Battle of Pell's Point, New York, October 18, 1776 *




  








Learn the little-known history of the forgotten American Revolution Battle of Pell's Point and the heroism of John Glover.

General William Howe and the mighty British-Hessian Army possessed the golden opportunity to cut-off, trap, and then destroy General George Washington’s Army before he could retreat north and escape from Harlem Heights, New York, when he landed his army at Pell’s Point north of New York City. Howe’s bold amphibious operation north of Washington’s Army threatened to end the life of the Continental Army and the revolution. However, the brilliant delaying actions of Colonel John Glover and a small force of New England Continental troops saved the day and Washington’s Army by preventing Howe’s advance inland to intercept Washington’s route of retreat to White Plains.

Employing brilliant delaying tactics when outnumbered by more than five to one, Glover inflicted heavy losses on the attackers to ensure that Washington’s Army survived to fight another day. Ironically, the Battle of Pell’s Point has been perhaps the most important forgotten battle of the entire American Revolution.

In Saving Washington's Army, renowned historian Phillip Thomas Ticker, PhD, recounts the little-known story of the Battle of Pell's Point and the heroism of Colonel John Glover with the care and attention-to-detail for which he is known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Britain's Last Tommies: Final Memories from Soldiers of the 1914–18 War—In Their Own Words *


  






BRITAIN'S LAST TOMMIES is a time capsule. Containing various stories related by Great Britain's last surviving WWI 'Tommies,' it offers readers an unprecedented look at a now-vanished world. Tremendously affecting, the stories are alternately sad, horrifying, amusing but always fascinating. With its simple, straightforward reminiscences, BRITAIN'S LAST TOMMIES is history brought to life as no textbook or scholarly history could do.

BRITAIN'S LAST TOMMIES is also a labor of love. Author Richard Van Emden spent 20 years tracking down and interviewing the steadily dwindling pool of WWI servicemen, some 270 servicemen in all. When the book was published in late 2005, that number had shrunk to six! Thanks to Van Emden's efforts and Pen & Sword Books, we can now "listen in" as veterans such as Henry Allingham, Harry Patch, 'Smiler' Marshall, Alfred Anderson, Ted Francis, Richard Hawkins, Archie Richards, Bill Hall and Harold Lawton told of long-ago times. - Mike O'Connor


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*LeMay: A Biography (Great Generals)*




  








A close look at the controversial command and strategies of the Air Force Chief of Staff, Curtis LeMay--a terrifying, complex, and brilliant general.

In World War II, LeMay ordered the firebombing of Tokyo and was in charge when Atomic bombs were dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki. He was responsible for tens of thousands of civilian deaths--a fact he liked to celebrate by smoking Cuban cigars. But LeMay was also the man who single-handedly transformed the American air force from a ramshackle team of poorly trained and badly equipped pilots into one of the fiercest and most efficient weapons of the war. Over the last decades, most U.S. military missions were carried out entirely through the employment of the Air Force; this is part of LeMay's complicated legacy.

Packed with breathtaking battles in the air and inspiring leadership tactics on the ground, LeMay will keep readers on their edge of their seats.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Eisenhower: A Biography (Great Generals Book 3) *




  








American general and 34th president of the United States, Eisenhower was the principal architect of the successful Allied invasion of Europe during World War II and of the subsequent defeat of Nazi Germany.

World War II expert John Wukovits explores Dwight D. Eisenhower's contributions to American warfare. American general and 34th president of the United States, Eisenhower led the assault on the French coast at Normandy and held together the Allied units through the European campaign that followed. The book reveals Eisenhower's advocacy in the pre-war years of the tank, his friendships with George Patton and Fox Conner, his service in the Philippines with Douglas MacArthur, and his culminating role as supreme commander of Allied forces in Europe.

Wukovits skillfully demonstrates how Eisenhower's evolution as a commander, his military doctrine, and his diplomatic skills are of extreme importance in understanding modern warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lightning Strike: The Secret Mission to Kill Admiral Yamamoto and Avenge Pearl Harbor *




  








This is the story of the fighter mission that changed World War II. It is the true story of the man behind Pearl Harbor--Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto--and the courageous young American fliers who flew the million-to-one suicide mission that shot him down.

Yamamoto was a cigar-smoking, poker-playing, English-speaking, Harvard-educated expert on America, and that intimate knowledge served him well as architect of the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor. For the next sixteen months, this military genius, beloved by the Japanese people, lived up to his prediction that he would run wild in the Pacific Ocean. He was unable, however, to deal the fatal blow needed to knock America out of the war, and the shaken United States began its march to victory on the bloody island of Guadalcanal.

Donald A. Davis meticulously tracks Yamamoto's eventual rendezvous with death. After American code-breakers learned that the admiral would be vulnerable for a few hours, a desperate attempt was launched to bring him down. What was essentially a suicide mission fell to a handful of colorful and expendable U.S. Army pilots from Guadalcanal's battered "Cactus Air Force":

- Mississippian John Mitchell, after flunking the West Point entrance exam, entered the army as a buck private. Though not a "natural" as an aviator, he eventually became the highest-scoring army ace on Guadalcanal and the leader of the Yamamoto attack.

- Rex Barber grew up in the Oregon countryside and was the oldest surviving son in a tightly knit churchgoing family. A few weeks shy of his college graduation in 1940, the quiet Barber enlisted in the U.S. Army.

- "I'm going to be President of the United States," Tom Lanphier once told a friend. Lanphier was the son of a legendary fighter squadron commander and a dazzling storyteller. He viewed his chance at hero status as the start of a promising political career.

- December 7, 1941, found Besby Holmes on a Pearl Harbor airstrip, firing his .45 handgun at Japanese fighters. He couldn't get airborne in time to make a serious difference, but his chance would come..

- Tall and darkly handsome, Ray Hine used the call sign "Heathcliffe" because he resembled the brooding hero of Wuthering Heights. He was transferred to Guadalcanal just in time to participate in the Yamamoto mission---a mission from which he would never return.

Davis paints unforgettable personal portraits of men in combat and unravels a military mystery that has been covered up at the highest levels of government since the end of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/31/22.

Currently $4.

*Black Ops: The Life of a CIA Shadow Warrior *




  








The Explosive National Bestseller

A memoir by the highest-ranking covert warrior to lift the veil of secrecy and offer a glimpse into the shadow wars that America has fought since the Vietnam Era.

Enrique Prado found himself in his first firefight at age seven. The son of a middle-class Cuban family caught in the midst of the Castro Revolution, his family fled their war-torn home for the hope of a better life in America. Fifty years later, the Cuban refugee retired from the Central Intelligence Agency as the CIA equivalent of a two-star general. Black Ops is the story of Ric’s legendary career that spanned two eras, the Cold War and the Age of Terrorism. Operating in the shadows, Ric and his fellow CIA officers fought a little-seen and virtually unknown war to keep USA safe from those who would do it harm.

After duty stations in Central, South America, and the Philippines, Black Ops follows Ric into the highest echelons of the CIA’s headquarters at Langley, Virginia. In late 1995, he became Deputy Chief of Station and co-founding member of the Bin Laden Task Force. Three years later, after serving as head of Korean Operations, Ric took on one of the most dangerous missions of his career: to re-establish a once-abandoned CIA station inside a hostile nation long since considered a front line of the fight against Islamic terrorism. He and his team carried out covert operations and developed assets that proved pivotal in the coming War on Terror.

A harrowing memoir of life in the shadowy world of assassins, terrorists, spies and revolutionaries, Black Ops is a testament to the courage, creativity and dedication of the Agency’s Special Activities Group and its elite shadow warriors.


----------



## telracs

MI 2 AZ said:


> $2.
> 
> *Secret Societies: Inside the Freemasons, the Yakuza, Skull and Bones, and the World's Most Notorious Secret Organizations*
> View attachment 30539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They generate fear, suspicion, and—above all—fascination. Secret societies thrive among us, yet they remain shrouded in mystery. Their secrecy suggests, to many, sacrilege or crime, and their loyalties are often accused of undermining governments and tipping the scales of justice. The Freemasons, for example, hold more seats of power in the U.S. government than any other organization. No fewer than sixteen presidents have declared their Masonic affiliation, and there may have been more. Secret societies have infiltrated pop culture as well. Celebrity members of Kabbalah include Madonna, Demi Moore, and Elizabeth Taylor, among others.
> 
> From the Mafia and the Yakuza to the Priory of Sion, Skull and Bones and the Templars, Reynolds offers an illuminating and entertaining exploration of the stories—confirmed and fabricated—that surround these societies, as well as provides detailed information on their origins, initiations, rituals, and secret signs. Dispelling myths and providing gripping revelations—such as a direct historical link between the Assassins of the Middle Ages and today’s Al Qaeda—Secret Societies gives us a smart, surprising look at the best known and often least understood covert organizations.


Clicked on this although i was fairly certain i already owned it. but amazon didn't show i did. then i realized, i had listened to the audio book, which is free on audible.

Personally, i found the book a bit silly and not worth a replay. he tries to be "factual" but it doesn't come across that way to me.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/01/22.

Currently $2.

*The Deep Range (Arthur C. Clarke Collection) *




  








A man discovers the planet’s destiny in the ocean’s depths in this near-future novel by one of the twentieth century’s greatest science fiction authors.

In the very near future, humanity has fully harnessed the sea’s immense potential, employing advanced sonar technology to control and harvest untold resources for human consumption. It is a world where gigantic whale herds are tended by submariners and vast plankton farms stave off the threat of hunger.

Former space engineer Walter Franklin has been assigned to a submarine patrol. Initially indifferent to his new station, if not bored by his daily routines, Walter soon becomes fascinated by the sea’s mysteries. The more his explorations deepen, the more he comes to understand man’s true place in nature—and the unique role he will soon play in humanity’s future.

A lasting testament to Arthur C. Clarke’s prescient and powerful imagination, The Deep Range is a classic work of science fiction that remains deeply relevant to our times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Blue Masquerade (Iron Crucible Book 1) *




  








"Succeeds in showcasing all the strengths of 1980s war thrillers, with a grand, sweeping scope and with action that makes you grit your teeth at how visceral it is"
-Alexander Wallace, Sea Lion Press
"… A lot more plausible than some other World War III novels"
-Fuldapocalypsefiction.com

The year is 1992. Yugoslavia's disintegration into a swirl of ethnic violence draws both East and West to the brink of Armageddon as armies deploy and fleets maneuver. Political intrigue in Moscow and Washington ensnare both the Soviet Politburo and the American President. In the zero-sum game of the Cold War, neither side can afford to blink or back down.

A conflict nearly fifty years in the making spills from boardrooms and back alleys into open battle on land, sea, and the air. The showdown of the century is here, East versus West with the fate of the world at stake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gene Soldiers Boxed Set, Books 1 - 3*




  








He was a genetically engineered super soldier, built to win a war. Once he was no longer needed, he was cast aside to fend for himself . . . or worse. Now, he might be the only thing that can save the human race.

A military sci-fi adventure from Amazon All-Star author James David Victor.

Carl Sebastian was genetically engineered to be the deadliest fighting machine known to mankind. Once they were no longer needed, his kind were abandoned or sent for “rehabilitation.” Forced to fend for himself, he spends his life hiding in the shadows, working for his next fix of the medication that keeps him sane. On one his routine xeno-mutant hunting jobs, he discovers the mutations are far worse and more widespread than anyone thought. Will Carl fight to save the very people who turned their backs on him or will these mutations and a new generation of gene soldiers destroy mankind as we know it?

This Gene Soldiers Boxed Set contains the first three books in the Gene Soldiers series. If you like fast-paced sci-fi adventures with alien mutations, genetically enhanced humans, and an interstellar war nobody was ready for, Gene Soldiers is your next adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dead Wrong (The Rho Agenda Inception Book 2) *




  








After the riveting events of Once Dead, Jack “Ripper” Gregory remains host to a homicidal alien bound to his soul. Now Jack has been hired for a suicide mission: journey to South America and rescue an imprisoned shaman. One problem...both the National Security Agency and a gang of neo-fascists are hot on his trail.

Neither group plans to let Jack live.

At stake is the immeasurably powerful Sun Staff, an ancient alien artifact that in the wrong hands will alter the course of human history. With the clock ticking, Jack must find and rescue the shaman before sinister forces get to him first. When Jack comes face-to-face with his equal—a stunningly beautiful NSA agent—he wonders if he can still pull the trigger and save his mission...even if the decision costs him his very soul.

From bestselling author Richard Phillips comes a globe-spanning sci-fi thriller series with a twist...culminating in the cataclysmic events that set the stage for the Rho Agenda.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Junkyard Pirate*




  








*Knocking at death’s door. Bargaining for a second chance. Seems like a heck of a way to find out about an alien invasion…*

Vietnam vet Albert Jenkins is battling a bulging waistline and a passion for drink. So when a towering pile of scrap rocket parts falls and crushes the stubborn curmudgeon, he thinks it’s finally the end. But just as he’s about to take one final breath, a snarky alien parasite offers him a deal: his life in return for sharing his body.

With a little coaxing from his new pop-culture-loving inner resident, AJ’s broken carcass improves so much that even an old flame is impressed. But his bright outlook fizzles when he discovers he's at ground zero of a galactic conspiracy to strip Earth of precious resources humans don't even know exist.

Can the unlikely partners join forces and use AJ's rusty military skills to raise the alarm? Or, will the alien invaders put him down once and for all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Junkyard Raiders (Junkyard Pirate Book 5) *




  








*Dumped on a backwater planet, heroic old vets will risk everything to take a stand against vicious alien invaders.*

On the pastoral, backwater planet of Fimil Alpha, something or someone is eradicating the tribespeople of the Gauder Plains. Back on Earth, Albert Jenkins and his crew are enjoying the short-lived fame that accompanied their last adventure. What they don’t know is that by bringing back life-saving technologies to Earth, they’ve made powerful enemies who will do anything to see them quieted forever.

With a target on their back, AJ’s team needs to make themselves scarce. The problem is they have no idea of the brewing crisis. Fortunately, or possibly to their great harm, a quick-thinking US Army Intelligence officer makes a deal with highly advanced aliens to remove his team from danger. What she doesn’t know is that AJ’s team will be placed at ground zero of the emerging alien invasion.

Out of the frying pan and into the fire seems about right to AJ and his friends. Not prone to complaining about injustices done to them, they are quickly absorbed by the developing hostilities on Fimil Alpha when they bear witness to the eradication of their new, peaceful neighbors.

Can this small team of old vets stand in the way of yet another alien invasion? Or will they just be yet another casualty in a war that’s just barely started?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Jade War (The Green Bone Saga Book 2) *




  








The Kaul siblings' battle with rival clans reaches new heights in the heart-pounding continuation of the Green Bone Saga, an epic trilogy about family, honor, and those who live and die by the ancient laws of blood and jade.

On the island of Kekon, the Kaul family is locked in a violent feud for control of the capital city and the supply of magical jade that endows trained Green Bone warriors with supernatural powers they alone have possessed for hundreds of years.

Beyond Kekon's borders, war is brewing. Powerful foreign governments and mercenary criminal kingpins alike turn their eyes on the island nation. Jade, Kekon's most prized resource, could make them rich - or give them the edge they'd need to topple their rivals.

Faced with threats on all sides, the Kaul family is forced to form new and dangerous alliances, confront enemies in the darkest streets and the tallest office towers, and put honor aside in order to do whatever it takes to ensure their own survival—and that of all the Green Bones of Kekon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ringworld *




  








Winner of both the Hugo and Nebula Awards for Best Novel, RINGWORLD remains a favorite among science fiction readers.

Louis Wu, accompanied by a young woman with genes for luck, and a captured kzin – a warlike species resembling 8-foot-tall cats -- are taken on a space ship run by a brilliant 2-headed alien called Nessus. Their destination is the Ringworld, an artificially constructed ring with high walls that hold 3 million times the area of Earth. Its origins are shrouded in mystery.

The adventures of Louis and his companions on the Ringworld are unforgettable . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Agents of Influence (Star Trek: The Original Series) *




  








An epic new Star Trek saga by New York Times bestselling author Dayton Ward set during the original Five-Year Mission!

For years, Starfleet Intelligence agents have carried out undercover assignments deep within the Klingon Empire. Surgically altered and rigorously trained in Klingon culture, they operate in plain sight and without any direct support, while collecting information and infiltrating the highest levels of imperial power. Their actions have given Starfleet valuable insight into the inner workings of Klingon government and its relentless military apparatus.

After three of Starfleet’s longest serving agents fear exposure, they initiate emergency extraction procedures. Their planned rendezvous with the USS Endeavour goes awry, threatening to reveal their activities and the damaging intelligence they’ve collected during their mission. Tasked by Starfleet to salvage the botched rescue attempt, Captain James T. Kirk and the crew of the USS Enterprise must discover the truth behind a secret weapons experiment while avoiding an interstellar incident with the potential to ignite a new war between the Federation and one of its oldest adversaries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Mirror Gate (Harbinger Book 2) *




  








Wall Street Journal bestselling author Jeff Wheeler continues his wondrous Harbinger series in which two young women unite as two worlds approach the brink of war…

Though relations between Princess Seraphin Fitzempress and her father have been strained, Sera’s royal position has remained unchallenged. Filled with self-doubt, she struggles to grasp the Mysteries—her greatest trial yet.

An education in the enigmatic magic is a necessary one, should Sera plan to rise in her station and invoke her powers during war. But the emperor’s death now leaves both Sera and her ambitious father eligible for the throne—a contest the prince regent intends to win. Even if it means an alliance with a rival empire.

Sera’s hope lies in Cettie, a waif raised in the world below, whose life has intertwined with Sera’s in the most unexpected ways. The Mysteries come easily to Cettie, and her studies have begun to yield new insight into her growing powers. But those same powers put Cettie in the path of those who would destroy her.

Now as the threat of war ignites and an insidious sickness spreads throughout the kingdom, Sera and Cettie will need to gather their courage and fight for each other’s lives…and for the future of their endangered world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Iron Garland (Harbinger Book 3)*




  








Wall Street Journal bestselling author Jeff Wheeler continues his majestic Harbinger series in a world where motivations are as mysterious as magic.

For three years, Sera Fitzempress has been a pawn in a gilded prison—the floating manor of Pavenham Sky. Disgraced and exiled from society, she has been isolated from the downtrodden she’s determined to liberate. But although Sera may seem subservient on the outside, the stubborn princess has only become emboldened.

Now in charge of her family’s estate, Cettie Pratt has grown into an independent young woman, although she continues to be tested by the high society of the clouds. Advancing in the magic of the Mysteries, Cettie is also a useful tool of defense during turbulent times. However, as more of Cettie’s mysterious past comes to light, her greatest challenge may be a reckless stranger with a dark secret.

The fog of war is drawing in, and with it comes a startling new enemy who may unravel secrets that both women would prefer stay hidden. But their secrets may be the only way to stop the coming darkness…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Broken Veil (Harbinger Book 5) *




  








Wall Street Journal bestselling author Jeff Wheeler’s epic Harbinger series comes to a breathtaking conclusion as two women are swept into a battle that could destroy two worlds.

Rescued from a world of poverty, Cettie Pratt has avoided a bleak destiny—until now. Deceived and manipulated, she has been groomed for the ultimate betrayal: to destroy her best friend and stop peace from uniting two war-torn worlds. Her path leads her to a mysterious underworld where appearances can be deceiving.

Sera Fitzempress knows the value she has to her enemies. As heir to the empire, she must keep her foes at bay and prevent them from unleashing a being of unspeakable evil upon the world while fighting a brutal war. But her enemies are more cunning than Sera expects, and the key to their plans is none other than her best friend.

Neither woman knows what to believe. Neither one knows if she can trust the other. Both Cettie and Sera have made decisions that have irrevocably changed them. But the decisions they have yet to make will determine the fate of their world…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Fistful of Charms (The Hollows, Book 4) *




  








The author of the bestselling Dead Witch Walking makes her hardcover debut with this spellbinding new supernatural adventure featuring the highly original Rachel Morgan.

Things are going well for Rachel Morgan, witch, independent runner, and one-third of the runner service Vampiric Charms. She’s got a business, friends, even a semi-regular—and always-sexy—boyfriend. So what if Kisten is a vampire? So’s her roommate Ivy....

But an unexpected call for help sends her out of Cincinnati on a desperate trip to rescue the son of her business partner Jenks. It’s fun at first, even with dealing with a human-sized Jenks (you cannot believe how much trouble a 6-foot pixy can cause, especially when he looks like a supermodel...), but the road trip quickly turns dangerous when confronting an old love becomes a fight for survival. 

For seeing Nick Sparagmos again is the least of Rachel’s problems--the ancient, mystical statue he has stolen holds the key to sinister, wild magic that can change humans into Weres. And for the first time in milennia, the Were packs are banding together to overthrow human and Inderlander alike. The fight that follows will shake Rachel’s very soul...and she will never be the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Near the Bone *




  








A woman trapped on a mountain attempts to survive more than one kind of monster, in a dread-inducing horror novel from the national bestselling author Christina Henry.

Mattie can't remember a time before she and William lived alone on a mountain together. She must never make him upset. But when Mattie discovers the mutilated body of a fox in the woods, she realizes that they’re not alone after all.

There’s something in the woods that wasn’t there before, something that makes strange cries in the night, something with sharp teeth and claws.

When three strangers appear on the mountaintop looking for the creature in the woods, Mattie knows their presence will anger William. Terrible things happen when William is angry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cruel and Unusual: Four short stories of judicial horror *




  








In this set of four short stories, the perennial struggle to catch the bad guys gets the supernatural treatment. Like holding a murder trial in a twilight zone, anything can happen—but in the end, justice will be served.

In “Judge and Jury,” a violent gang tries to make its own rules. But out West, a kangaroo court is the only law, and this time, there’s a ghost in attendance. He knows the truth about their terrible crimes, and he won’t stop until someone pays for it.

Capital punishment gets a vengeful twist in “The Wheel,” as the victim’s family gets involved in choosing the style of execution. It may be cruel to leave things to fate, but the mourners don’t care. They are thirsty for retribution.

Each tale is a part moral quandary, part horror story, and together they explore the death penalty in all its forms. Such justice is older than the Salem trials, but the implications extend far beyond the demise of one person. What is right may not always be clear, but eventually, whether it is the accused, the wronged, or the devil himself who makes the final call, the ax must fall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Crueler and More Unusual: Four More Short Stories of Judicial Horror (Cruel and Unusual Book 2) *




  








*Read four more stories of judicial horror from the award-winning author of Cryptic, Erik Dean.*

DUMMY

Robert Holman failed to heed the warnings and an innocent night out turns into a nightmare. What punishment is fitting for this Dummy? He realizes too late that being sorry is not enough, and that there's no hiding from the vengeful hand of fate.

EARLY RELEASE

An amendment to the US Constitution allows for grieving families to apply for Early Release for the prisoners who murdered their loved ones. The prisoner is set loose and the family has twenty-four hours to exact their revenge. If they don't kill the prisoner within 24 hours, they're awarded their freedom.
Kelvin Heyer, a bank robber, is the lucky winner this time. Will he outrun his victim’s vengeful family long enough with a little help from a Friend?

PUBLIC POOL

Best friends and business partners Carlos and Luis are thrilled when their swimming pool design company wins the lucrative bid to build new public pools in Phoenix, Arizona. Their delight is spoiled by a business rival and Carlos’s growing—and mutual—attraction to Maria, Luis’s wife. Lust, passion, and greed quickly build up to murder and betrayal.

BROKEN JUSTICE

In the future, trials take place in small pods instead of courtrooms and most cars are driverless. Holly Barlow is one of the few people who still prefer to drive her own car, but she is caught speeding and must pay a fine. She quickly learns that the court pods do more than simply accept payments for fines—they can also vaporize lawbreakers, carrying out executions instantly... and automated systems are known to break down from time to time.

From courtrooms of the present and into the future, you'll enjoy these ironic and horrific tales with a twist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Maximum Security Book Club: Reading Literature in a Men's Prison*




  








A riveting account of the two years literary scholar Mikita Brottman spent reading literature with criminals in a maximum-security men’s prison outside Baltimore, and what she learned from them—Orange Is the New Black meets Reading Lolita in Tehran.

On sabbatical from teaching literature to undergraduates, and wanting to educate a different kind of student, Mikita Brottman starts a book club with a group of convicts from the Jessup Correctional Institution in Maryland. She assigns them ten dark, challenging classics—including Conrad’s Heart of Darkness, Shakespeare’s Macbeth, Stevenson’s Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Poe’s story “The Black Cat,” and Nabokov’s Lolita—books that don’t flinch from evoking the isolation of the human struggle, the pain of conflict, and the cost of transgression. Although Brottman is already familiar with these works, the convicts open them up in completely new ways. Their discussions may “only” be about literature, but for the prisoners, everything is at stake.

Gradually, the inmates open up about their lives and families, their disastrous choices, their guilt and loss. Brottman also discovers that life in prison, while monotonous, is never without incident. The book club members struggle with their assigned reading through solitary confinement; on lockdown; in between factory shifts; in the hospital; and in the middle of the chaos of blasting televisions, incessant chatter, and the constant banging of metal doors.

Though The Maximum Security Book Club never loses sight of the moral issues raised in the selected reading, it refuses to back away from the unexpected insights offered by the company of these complex, difficult men. It is a compelling, thoughtful analysis of literature—and prison life—like nothing you’ve ever read before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Travelling Cat Chronicles *


  








A book that “speaks volumes about our need for connection—human, feline or otherwise” (The San Francisco Chronicle), The Travelling Cat Chronicles is a life-affirming anthem to kindness and self-sacrifice that shows how the smallest things can provide the greatest joy—the perfect gift for cat lovers and travellers!

We take journeys to explore exotic new places and to return to the comforts of home, to visit old acquaintances and to make new friends. But the most important journey is the one that shows us how to follow our hearts...

An instant international bestseller and indie bestseller, The Travelling Cat Chronicles has charmed readers around the world. With simple yet descriptive prose, this novel gives voice to Nana the cat and his owner, Satoru, as they take to the road on a journey with no other purpose than to visit three of Satoru's longtime friends. Or so Nana is led to believe... 

With his crooked tail—a sign of good fortune—and adventurous spirit, Nana is the perfect companion for the man who took him in as a stray. And as they travel in a silver van across Japan, with its ever-changing scenery and seasons, they will learn the true meaning of courage and gratitude, of loyalty and love.

On New York Post's Required Reading List


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Girl: My Story of Captivity, and My Fight Against the Islamic State *




  








WINNER OF THE NOBEL PEACE PRIZE • In this “courageous” (The Washington Post) memoir of survival, a former captive of the Islamic State tells her harrowing and ultimately inspiring story.

Nadia Murad was born and raised in Kocho, a small village of farmers and shepherds in northern Iraq. A member of the Yazidi community, she and her brothers and sisters lived a quiet life. Nadia had dreams of becoming a history teacher or opening her own beauty salon.

On August 15th, 2014, when Nadia was just twenty-one years old, this life ended. Islamic State militants massacred the people of her village, executing men who refused to convert to Islam and women too old to become sex slaves. Six of Nadia’s brothers were killed, and her mother soon after, their bodies swept into mass graves. Nadia was taken to Mosul and forced, along with thousands of other Yazidi girls, into the ISIS slave trade.

Nadia would be held captive by several militants and repeatedly raped and beaten. Finally, she managed a narrow escape through the streets of Mosul, finding shelter in the home of a Sunni Muslim family whose eldest son risked his life to smuggle her to safety.

Today, Nadia's story—as a witness to the Islamic State's brutality, a survivor of rape, a refugee, a Yazidi—has forced the world to pay attention to an ongoing genocide. It is a call to action, a testament to the human will to survive, and a love letter to a lost country, a fragile community, and a family torn apart by war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Dodgers: 60 Years in Los Angeles*




  








“A must-read for not only Dodger fans but for anyone interested in how America's pastime went national.” —Molly Knight, New York Times–bestselling author of The Best Team Money Can Buy

In 1957, the Dodgers left their home of Brooklyn, New York—where they had been since their inception in 1884—for the sunny hills of Los Angeles, California. Since then, the team has won an impressive number of World Series championships and NL pennants, and become one of the top-grossing organizations in Major League Baseball.

The Dodgers: 60 Years in Los Angeles chronicles the team’s impressive history since arriving on the West Coast. Covering the amazing feats of Dodgers greats such as Steve Garvey, Fernando Valenzuela, and Kirk Gibson, author Michael Schiavone offers an in-depth history of the team since their arrival in 1958 and through the 2017 season. With highlights of each season, the moments fans love to remember (or wish to forget), as well as those who have graced the field of Chavez Ravine, The Dodgers: 60 Years in Los Angeles shares the wonderful history of the boys in blue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder at Crossways (A Gilded Newport Mystery Book 7) *




  








For fans of HBO’s The Gilded Age, explore the dark side of the alluring world of America’s 19th century elite in this gripping series of riveting mysteries…

In late August 1898, reporter Emma Cross attends the final fête of the Newport social season and discovers the party's over for a visiting prince . . .

The approaching end of summer means it's time for the Harvest Festival, the last big event of the season, held by Mamie Fish, wife of millionaire tycoon Stuyvesant Fish, at their grand “cottage,” Crossways. The mansion is decked out in artificial autumn splendor and an extravagant scavenger hunt will be held. But the crowning jewel of the evening will be the guest of honor, Prince Otto of Austria.

As acting editor-in-chief of the Newport Messenger, Emma had hoped to leave her days as a society reporter behind her. But at the last moment, she must fill in at the Harvest Festival. With nearly every eligible daughter of Newport high society in attendance, Emma can almost hear romantic dreams shattering like glass slippers when the prince finally appears—as a corpse in the garden.

The prince was stabbed in the same manner as another man recently found on nearby Bailey's Beach, who strongly resembles a relation of Emma's presumed dead for nearly thirty years. It’s up to Emma to find a connection between the two victims—before a killer slips away like the fading summer . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Pretty Deceit (A Verity Kent Mystery Book 4) *




  








In the aftermath of the Great War, the line between friend and foe may be hard to discern, even for indomitable former Secret Service agent Verity Kent, in award-winning author Anna Lee Huber’s thrilling mystery series.

Peacetime has brought little respite for Verity Kent. Intrigue still abounds, even within her own family. As a favor to her father, Verity agrees to visit his sister in Wiltshire. Her once prosperous aunt has fallen on difficult times and is considering selling their estate. But there are strange goings-on at the manor, including missing servants, possible heirloom forgeries, and suspicious rumors—all leading to the discovery of a dead body on the grounds.

While Verity and her husband, Sidney, investigate this new mystery, they are also on the trail of an old adversary—the shadowy and lethal Lord Ardmore. At every turn, the suspected traitor seems to be one step ahead of them. And even when their dear friend Max, the Earl of Ryde, stumbles upon a code hidden among his late father’s effects that may reveal the truth about Ardmore, Verity wonders if they are really the hunters—or the hunted . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bad Boy Brawly Brown: An Easy Rawlins Mystery *




  







Young Brawly Brown has traded in his family for The Clan of the First Men, a group rejecting white leadership and laws. Brown's mom asks Easy to make sure her baby's okay, and Easy promises to find him. His first day on the case, Easy comes face-to-face with a corpse, and before he knows it he is a murder suspect and in the middle of a police raid. Brawly Brown is clearly the kind of trouble most folks try to avoid. It takes everything Easy has just to stay alive as he explores a world filled with betrayals and predators like he never imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cinnamon Kiss: A Novel (Easy Rawlins Book 10) *




  








In this thrilling mystery, Easy Rawlins takes a job to find a missing attorney and his beautiful assistant—and faces danger around every corner.

It is the Summer of Love and Easy Rawlins is contemplating robbing an armored car. It's farther outside the law than Easy has ever traveled, but his daughter, Feather, needs a medical treatment that costs far more than Easy can earn or borrow in time. And his friend Mouse tells him it's a cinch.

Then another friend, Saul Lynx, offers a job that might solve Easy's problem without jail time. He has to track the disappearance of an eccentric, prominent attorney. His assistant of sorts, the beautiful "Cinnamon" Cargill, is gone as well. Easy can tell there is much more than he is being told: Robert Lee, his new employer, is as suspect as the man who disappeared. But his need overcomes all concerns, and he plunges into unfamiliar territory, from the newfound hippie enclaves to a vicious plot that stretches back to the battlefields of Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pale Kings and Princes (The Spenser Series Book 14) *




  








A hotshot reporter is dead. He'd gone to take a look-see at “Miami North”—little Wheaton, Massachusetts—the biggest cocaine distribution center above the Mason-Dixon line.

Did the kid die for getting too close to the truth . . . or to a sweet lady with a jealous husband?

Spenser will stop at nothing to find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*American Sherlock: Murder, Forensics, and the Birth of American CSI *




  








From the acclaimed author of Death in the Air ("Not since Devil in the White City has a book told such a harrowing tale"--Douglas Preston) comes the riveting story of the birth of criminal investigation in the twentieth century.

Berkeley, California, 1933. In a lab filled with curiosities--beakers, microscopes, Bunsen burners, and hundreds upon hundreds of books--sat an investigator who would go on to crack at least two thousand cases in his forty-year career. Known as the "American Sherlock Holmes," Edward Oscar Heinrich was one of America's greatest--and first--forensic scientists, with an uncanny knack for finding clues, establishing evidence, and deducing answers with a skill that seemed almost supernatural.

Heinrich was one of the nation's first expert witnesses, working in a time when the turmoil of Prohibition led to sensationalized crime reporting and only a small, systematic study of evidence. However with his brilliance, and commanding presence in both the courtroom and at crime scenes, Heinrich spearheaded the invention of a myriad of new forensic tools that police still use today, including blood spatter analysis, ballistics, lie-detector tests, and the use of fingerprints as courtroom evidence. His work, though not without its serious--some would say fatal--flaws, changed the course of American criminal investigation.

Based on years of research and thousands of never-before-published primary source materials, American Sherlock captures the life of the man who pioneered the science our legal system now relies upon--as well as the limits of those techniques and the very human experts who wield them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Poseidon Adventure *




  








The high-octane thriller that inspired the Academy Award–winning film: On a sinking cruise ship, passengers fight rising water—and each other—to survive.

On its maiden voyage, luxury ocean liner SS Poseidon is capsized by a massive undersea earthquake. A handful of survivors must fight for their lives—struggling to make it from the upper deck of the ship to the hull, the only part above water, before the ship sinks. Faced with rising water and the violence of desperate passengers and crewmembers, the group must do everything it can to survive—before time runs out. Adapted into an award-winning film by Irwin Allen, The Poseidon Adventure is a thrilling tale with timeless suspense and excitement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*NORTH KOREA DECEPTION: AN INTERNATIONAL POLITICAL SPY THRILLER (THE DECEPTION SERIES Book 1) *




  








From Richard Lyntton, international Amazon #1 best-selling author, comes an explosive new thriller featuring British journalist, veteran tank commander, and trained killer (retired), Jack Steele.
An unimaginable nuclear disaster. Thousands of lives at stake. One man can prevent it ... as a global conspiracy plots his assassination. Buckle up NOW for this gripping, action-packed thriller of international intrigue, espionage, suspense, and deceit.

Can a reporter who hates corruption stay true to himself when lives are on the line?

Is he being set up?

Jack Steele survived the first Gulf War, Bosnia, and his time as a UN Peacekeeper. As a captain and tank commander, he saw the dark side of war. Skilled in language, he speaks Russian, German, French, and Bosnian. That’s why they sent him.
Two UN Officials have gone missing. They were last seen in the Tumen Triangle.

A 324-mile river that borders Russia, China, and North Korea, it’s a place few Westerners have heard of or understand. It would be a prize-winning story if he could crack it. Sometimes fate puts a person where they need to be—and then he saw the child fall beneath the ice.

When Steele rescued the boy, it was the first domino to fall.

Would it lead to North Korea launching a nuclear missile and taking the lives of thousands of innocent citizens?

You’ll love this high-octane adrenaline rush of an international action thriller with twists, turns, an impossible romance, and excruciating choices: Jack Steele must risk his marriage, his job, and his loyalty to Queen and country - if he survives. How will the puzzle fit together?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Graveyard of Memories [Kindle in Motion] (A John Rain Novel)*




  








What makes a legendary assassin? For John Rain, it was the lessons of love, war, and betrayal he learned in Tokyo in 1972.

Fresh from the killing fields of Southeast Asia, Rain works as a bagman under the watchful eye of his CIA handler, delivering cash to corrupt elements of the Japanese government. But when a delivery goes violently wrong, Rain finds himself in the crosshairs of Japan’s most powerful yakuza clan. To survive, Rain strikes a desperate deal with his handler: take out a high-profile target in the Japanese government in exchange for the intel he needs to eliminate his would-be executioners.

As Rain plays cat and mouse with the yakuza and struggles to learn his new role as contract killer, he also becomes entangled with Sayaka, a tough, beautiful ethnic Korean woman confined to a wheelchair. But the demands of his dark work are at odds with the longings of his heart—and with Sayaka’s life in the balance, Rain will have to make a terrible choice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hard Target (An Alex Morgan Thriller) *




  








In this fast-paced, super-charged new thriller series from real-life Black Ops veteran Leo J. Maloney, Alex Morgan, daughter of legendary operative Dan Morgan, comes into her own as an agent to be reckoned with . . .

HARD TARGET

With reports of an imminent terrorist attack in Chicago during a speech by the Vice President, Zeta Division is on high alert. Working with the F.B.I. and the Secret Service, headquarters sends Alex Morgan to lead a tactical team. But when they barely escape the explosion of a large bomb, the danger only amps up, along with the death toll. Now a primary suspect, Alex gets a simple message from Zeta: RUN.

It’s just the beginning of a harrowing cross country journey in which Alex will race to stop an attack on the largest uranium storage facility in the U.S., even as she’s chased by both police and terrorists. While Zeta and Dan Morgan himself work frantically to gather reinforcements, Alex finds help from unlikely sources—one much closer home and with far more complex, and personal motives than she can imagine. But only one thing is clear: this is a fight Alex can’t win alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Storm Front (An Alex Morgan Thriller Book 2) *




  








The second installment in acclaimed Black-Ops thriller author Leo J. Maloney’s spin-off series featuring Alex Morgan, daughter of Zeta operative Dan Morgan.

STORM FRONT

Ares, an insidious challenger to the Zeta group, is sowing conflict around the world, orchestrating an explosive endgame. Indentifying the next target as a cruise ship on the Coral Sea, Zeta sends undercover operatives Alex Morgan and Alicia Schmitt to avert catastrophe. Infiltrating the crew and passengers is easy for the skilled agents—but also for the fortified and highly trained extremists, who topple security and gain control of the ship.

The attackers’ demands: inconceivable. Their threats: immediate. As a massive storm bears down off the Australian coast, Alex and Alicia are outnumbered, outgunned, and out to sea. In full chaos mode, Alex shores up her last defenses, unaware that someone close to her could shift the odds in her favor—or against her. Ares has every advantage in this operation, but they have overlooked one key thing. Never underestimate a Zeta agent . . . especially one whose last name is Morgan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Total Control: The essential breakneck action thriller of 2022, from the Wilbur Smith Prize-nominated author (A Jack Tate SAS Thriller, Book 3) *




  








The target doesn’t exist

When cyber terrorist Fang Bao abruptly reappears after years in hiding, MI6 agent and former SAS trooper Jack Tate is sent to bring him in – but when Fang is assassinated by an unknown assailant, Tate realises he was only a pawn in a plot that threatens to put the whole world in danger.

The mission is impossible

Now Tate has to uncover a lethal conspiracy that stretches all the way from Germany through the United States and into the dark heart of the jungle in Myanmar. As the enemy hunt down the owners of military secrets that would make them indestructible, Tate must race to identify not only their next target, but the enemy themselves.

The war is about to begin…

Soon he learns the dark truth at the heart of the global conspiracy. The enemy doesn’t want to just assassinate a world leader; they want to make war – and Tate is the only one who can stop them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rewinder *




  








You will never read Denny Younger’s name in any history book, but the world as you know it wouldn’t be the same without him. Denny was born into one of the lowest rungs of society, but his bleak fortunes changed the day the mysterious Upjohn Institute recruited him. The role: “verifier of personal histories.” The job title: Rewinder. After accepting the offer, Denny discovers he’ll have to do his research in person…by traveling through time.

Using a device capable of opening a portal into any era from the past, Denny is sent back to serve as an eyewitness to significant moments in human history. But as he journeys across the centuries, he begins to suspect that his missions to “observe and report” have a much darker purpose. When a time jump drops Denny into the midst of a rebellion, he finds himself in over his head in a deadly game where even the smallest choices can have catastrophic consequences.

Armed only with his wits and his time-travel device, Denny’s adventures take readers on a pulse-pounding journey of page-turning twists. But will everything he’s got be enough?

Revised edition: This edition of Rewinder includes editorial revisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Destroyer (Rewinder Book 2) *




  








With the whole of human history altered, Denny Younger may be the last rewinder in existence—and the last person on earth with a chaser unit capable of time travel. While caring for his ailing sister, Denny must discover a way to recharge his device before he’s left with no defense against a past that wants him dead.

Before long, Denny notices a mysterious stranger following him—keeping tabs on Denny, his family, and his friends. Is Denny just paranoid? Or maybe he isn’t alone in this new reality after all…

When his chaser is stolen and his girlfriend is kidnapped, Denny risks everything to get both of them back. Launched into a high-stakes chase that spans continents and millennia, Denny’s responsibility to save our future isn’t over yet. It will take all of his cunning to stop a threat capable of steering the fate of the human race into disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Letters to a Young Scientist *







Pulitzer Prize–winning biologist Edward O. Wilson imparts the wisdom of his storied career to the next generation.


Edward O. Wilson has distilled sixty years of teaching into a book for students, young and old. Reflecting on his coming-of-age in the South as a Boy Scout and a lover of ants and butterflies, Wilson threads these twenty-one letters, each richly illustrated, with autobiographical anecdotes that illuminate his career—both his successes and his failures—and his motivations for becoming a biologist. At a time in human history when our survival is more than ever linked to our understanding of science, Wilson insists that success in the sciences does not depend on mathematical skill, but rather a passion for finding a problem and solving it. From the collapse of stars to the exploration of rain forests and the oceans’ depths, Wilson instills a love of the innate creativity of science and a respect for the human being’s modest place in the planet’s ecosystem in his readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Longest Winter: The Battle of the Bulge and the Epic Story of World War II's Most Decorated Platoon*




  








The epic story of the vastly outnumbered platoon that stopped Germany's leading assault in the Ardennes forest and prevented Hitler's most fearsome tanks from overtaking American positions

On a cold morning in December, 1944, deep in the Ardennes forest, a platoon of eighteen men under the command of twenty-year-old lieutenant Lyle Bouck were huddled in their foxholes trying desperately to keep warm. Suddenly, the early morning silence was broken by the roar of a huge artillery bombardment and the dreadful sound of approaching tanks. Hitler had launched his bold and risky offensive against the Allies-his "last gamble"-and the small American platoon was facing the main thrust of the entire German assault. Vastly outnumbered, they repulsed three German assaults in a fierce day-long battle, killing over five hundred German soldiers and defending a strategically vital hill. Only when Bouck's men had run out of ammunition did they surrender to the enemy. As POWs, Bouck's platoon began an ordeal far worse than combat-survive in captivity under trigger-happy German guards, Allied bombing raids, and a daily ration of only thin soup. In German POW camps, hundreds of captured Americans were either killed or died of disease, and most lost all hope. But the men of Bouck's platoon survived-miraculously, all of them. Once again in vivid, dramatic prose, Alex Kershaw brings to life the story of some of America's little-known heroes-the story of America's most decorated small unit, an epic story of courage and survival in World War II, and one of the most inspiring stories in American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Monuments Men: Allied Heroes, Nazi Thieves, and the Greatest Treasure Hunt in History *




  








At the same time Adolf Hitler was attempting to take over the western world, his armies were methodically seeking and hoarding the finest art treasures in Europe.

The Fuehrer had begun cataloguing the art he planned to collect as well as the art he would destroy: "degenerate" works he despised.

In a race against time, behind enemy lines, often unarmed, a special force of American and British museum directors, curators, art historians, and others, called the Momuments Men, risked their lives scouring Europe to prevent the destruction of thousands of years of culture.

Focusing on the eleven-month period between D-Day and V-E Day, this fascinating account follows six Monuments Men and their impossible mission to save the world's great art from the Nazis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Pentagon's Brain: An Uncensored History of DARPA, America's Top-Secret Military Research Agency*




  








Discover the definitive history of DARPA, the Defense Advanced Research Project Agency, in this Pulitzer Prize finalist from the author of the New York Times bestseller Area 51.

No one has ever written the history of the Defense Department's most secret, most powerful, and most controversial military science R&D agency. In the first-ever history about the organization, New York Times bestselling author Annie Jacobsen draws on inside sources, exclusive interviews, private documents, and declassified memos to paint a picture of DARPA, or "the Pentagon's brain," from its Cold War inception in 1958 to the present.

This is the book on DARPA -- a compelling narrative about this clandestine intersection of science and the American military and the often frightening results.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The New Rules of War: Victory in the Age of Durable Disorder *




  








"Stunning. Sean McFate is a new Sun Tzu." -Admiral James Stavridis (retired), former Supreme Allied Commander at NATO

An Economist Book of the Year 2019

Some of the principles of warfare are ancient, others are new, but all described in The New Rules of War will permanently shape war now and in the future. By following them Sean McFate argues, we can prevail. But if we do not, terrorists, rogue states, and others who do not fight conventionally will succeed—and rule the world.

The New Rules of War is an urgent, fascinating exploration of war—past, present and future—and what we must do if we want to win today from an 82nd Airborne veteran, former private military contractor, and professor of war studies at the National Defense University.

War is timeless. Some things change—weapons, tactics, technology, leadership, objectives—but our desire to go into battle does not. We are living in the age of Durable Disorder—a period of unrest created by numerous factors: China’s rise, Russia’s resurgence, America’s retreat, global terrorism, international criminal empires, climate change, dwindling natural resources, and bloody civil wars. Sean McFate has been on the front lines of deep state conflicts and has studied and taught the history and practice of war. He’s seen firsthand the horrors of battle and understands the depth and complexity of the current global military situation.

This devastating turmoil has given rise to difficult questions. What is the future of war? How can we survive? If Americans are drawn into major armed conflict, can we win? McFate calls upon the legends of military study Carl von Clausewitz, Sun Tzu, and others, as well as his own experience, and carefully constructs the new rules for the future of military engagement, the ways we can fight and win in an age of entropy: one where corporations, mercenaries, and rogue states have more power and ‘nation states’ have less. With examples from the Roman conquest, World War II, Vietnam, Afghanistan and others, he tackles the differences between conventional and future war, the danger in believing that technology will save us, the genuine leverage of psychological and ‘shadow’ warfare, and much more. McFate’s new rules distill the essence of war today, describing what it is in the real world, not what we believe or wish it to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/01/22.

Currently $1.

*We March at Midnight: A War Memoir*




  








*Longlisted for the Reading the West Book Award in Memoir/Biography

*Nominated for the Voice Arts Award for Best Biography Voiceover

*A Montana Quarterly Magazine Editor's Pick

*An Opelika Observer Pick of Recommended Books



What would the war do without me?

We March at Midnight is award-winning author Ray McPadden’s chronicle of his experience as a highly decorated Ranger Officer leading some of the most dangerous missions during the height of the Iraq and Afghan wars. In 2005, Ray joined the army in search of what he calls “the moment”—a chance to prove to himself and his brothers in arms that he is a true leader. His job is to establish the first outpost in the Korengal, Afghanistan’s deadliest valley, and his decisions and mistakes will have a permanent impact on the men he commands. During the fifteen-month tour, his unit receives numerous decorations for valor while suffering nearly 50 percent casualties, ultimately accomplishing their mission in a land considered unwinnable.

Prowess with a rifle platoon soon earns Ray a position in the world’s premiere raiding force, the 75th Ranger Regiment, an accomplishment earned by less than 1 percent of the officers in the US Army, and during the most combat-heavy period of the twenty-first century. Ray spearheads the first joint-strike force of Army Rangers and Navy SEALs, in a shadow war against the agents of a foreign government, where lightning raids by helicopter, armored vehicle, and foot are his nightly routine.

In 2009, when Ray returns to the same corner of Afghanistan where his military career began, he suddenly finds himself tasked with leading Rangers against a target he knows all too well: the home of friends from his first tour. As he leads one last raid, Ray is at war with himself. Conquering this unexpected enemy proves the greatest challenge of all.

We March at Midnight is a blood-spattered tour de force of growing up, leadership, the nature of war, and its aftermath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/02/22.

Currently $1.

*Seraph's Gambit *




  







After the horrors of the AI War, Captain Ariana Harkins wanted a simple life running cargo aboard her transport ship Seraph. With her trusted crew, she found a brief quiet life at the edge of civilization, but always flying on the razor's edge of bankruptcy. When an old friend comes to her for help, she thinks she's finally found the big score that will settle her debts. But when their first stop leaves them facing off with pirates, giant alien spiders, and a towering Rokma known for their fierce tempers, Ariana must sort out friend from foe. While Ariana just wants to keep her crew safe, if they fail to deliver their cargo on time, it could mean the end to everything,


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Seraph's Bind *




  








Serene never trusted anyone before she met Noah. He accepted her and convinced the rest of the crew of Seraph to take her in. But now Noah's dead, sacrificing himself to save her, and Serene has found herself alone among strangers. Working with people who trust, and care for each other leaves her feeling out of place.

After returning to the Hub, Serene comes face to face with a nightmare; Noah might be alive and in the hands of a sadistic crime lord. Now she must decide how far she's willing to go to learn the truth? Is the chance at getting him back worth losing the new family she's found?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Veiled Edge of Contact: A Truly Unique Science Fiction Novel *




  







A visionary, genre-breaking debut that defies convention. Wildly inventive, fearlessly different, and certainly not just for science fiction fans.

A lost tribe, a missing spouse, and an alien interception . . .

Okon was comfortable. Then his wife did something inconsiderate: she disappeared.

When Okon realizes she left behind a desperate message with instructions for finding her, he’s forced to enter the largest jungle in Africa to follow her trail.

But the longer Okon searches for his wife, and the deeper he journeys into the jungle, the more tangled he becomes in an astonishing discovery and the lives of an unlikely group of strangers.

Okon’s comfortable home has never seemed so far away and danger never so close . . . or so strange.

The Veiled Edge of Contact is a story of strength and fragility, morality and corruption, that questions whether we, individually and as a species, can elevate ourselves beyond our most deeply-rooted flaws.

You won't read another science fiction book like this.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Complete Enochian War Trilogy: A Dystopian Alien Invasion Adventure (Bundles by Luke Mitchell) *




  








My name is Haldin Raish. Legionnaire.
And the High General just murdered my parents.

My dad was well respected in the Legion. Always had a reputation for doing the right thing, no matter the cost. He was a good man. And whatever he stumbled onto got them both killed. Messily.

Now, that red-eyed thing is coming for me.

It walks like the High General. Talks like him, too. But it's not. Human beings don't shirk off gunfire and smack grown men across the room like that. Not even High Generals. And he's not the only one.

The only reason I'm alive is Carlisle. I still don't understand how he found me that night, or how he does the things he does. Telekinesis. Inhuman speed. He tells me I can do these things too. I'm pretty sure he's insane. Or one of them. But if the crazy bastard can help me get another shot at the thing that murdered my parents, well then... sign me up.

These things picked the wrong planet to mess with...
Grab the Complete Enochian War Collection to begin an epic science fantasy trilogy of love, loss, and relentlessly ass-kicking heroes today!

Included in the set:

Shadows of Divinity (Book One)
Demons of Divinity (Book Two)
Children of Enochia (Book Three)
Fallen (A bonus full-length Enochian War novel featuring Garrett the Seeker)
Plus the exclusive Enochian War short story, Eye of the Storm!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hexed in Texas: A Humorous Fantasy (Baba Yaga Chronicles Book 1) *




  








A Russian witch steps through her magic mirror. The heir of a voodoo queen makes more conventional travel plans. But why are they headed for Texas?

"Lighthearted with a plot that is fun from beginning to end and characters that are charming . . . the perfect read."--Readers' Favorite

Once upon a time (a year ago, if you’re a stickler for details), chaotic magic leaking from Alamo excavations triggered an improbable event, drawing the attention of two unlikely rivals in search of a rare prize.

The Russian witch Baba Yaga and her two sisters have been around since--even she can’t remember when. She normally stays at home in her chicken-legged hut, grumpily aiding those who come to her for help or . . . otherwise.

M. C. Laveau, the CEO of Laveau Pharmaceuticals, merchandizes products that exploit the magic of her grandmother Marie (yes, that Marie).

Unfortunate bystander Rachel Vargas is caught between the dueling rivals as the bizarre effects of the magic become increasingly drastic: something’s gotta give.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Us Against You: A Novel (Beartown Series) *




  








The #1 New York Times bestselling author of A Man Called Ove and Beartown returns with an unforgettable novel “about people—about strength and tribal loyalty and what we unwittingly do when trying to show our boys how to be men” (Jojo Moyes).

Have you ever seen a town fall? Ours did.
Have you ever seen a town rise? Ours did that, too.

A small community tucked deep in the forest, Beartown is home to tough, hardworking people who don’t expect life to be easy or fair. No matter how difficult times get, they’ve always been able to take pride in their local ice hockey team. So it’s a cruel blow when they hear that Beartown ice hockey might soon be disbanded. What makes it worse is the obvious satisfaction that all the former Beartown players, who now play for a rival team in the neighboring town of Hed, take in that fact. As the tension mounts between the two adversaries, a newcomer arrives who gives Beartown hockey a surprising new coach and a chance at a comeback.

Soon a team starts to take shape around Amat, the fastest player you’ll ever see; Benji, the intense lone wolf; always dutiful and eager-to-please Bobo; and Vidar, a born-to-be-bad troublemaker. But bringing this team together proves to be a challenge as old bonds are broken, new ones are formed, and the town’s enmity with Hed grows more and more acute.

As the big game approaches, the not-so-innocent pranks and incidents between the communities pile up and their mutual contempt intensifies. By the time the last goal is scored, a resident of Beartown will be dead, and the people of both towns will be forced to wonder if, after everything, the game they love can ever return to something as simple and innocent as a field of ice, two nets, and two teams. Us against you.

Here is a declaration of love for all the big and small, bright and dark stories that give form and color to our communities. With immense compassion and insight, Fredrik Backman—“the Dickens of our age” (Green Valley News)—reveals how loyalty, friendship, and kindness can carry a town through its most challenging days.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Siege: Trump Under Fire *




  








Michael Wolff, author of the bombshell bestseller Fire and Fury, once again takes us inside the Trump presidency to reveal a White House under siege.

Just one year into Donald Trump’s term as president, Michael Wolff told the electrifying story of a White House consumed by controversy, chaos, and intense rivalries. Fire and Fury, an instant sensation, defined the first phase of the Trump administration; now, in Siege, Wolff has written an equally essential and explosive book about a presidency that is under fire from almost every side.

At the outset of Trump’s second year as president, his situation is profoundly different. No longer tempered by experienced advisers, he is more impulsive and volatile than ever. But the wheels of justice are inexorably turning: Robert Mueller’s “witch hunt” haunts Trump every day, and other federal prosecutors are taking a deep dive into his business affairs. Many in the political establishment—even some members of his own administration—have turned on him and are dedicated to bringing him down. The Democrats see victory at the polls, and perhaps impeachment, in front of them. Trump, meanwhile, is certain he is invincible, making him all the more exposed and vulnerable. Week by week, as Trump becomes increasingly erratic, the question that lies at the heart of his tenure becomes ever more urgent: Will this most abnormal of presidencies at last reach the breaking point and implode?

Both a riveting narrative and a brilliant front-lines report, Siege provides an alarming and indelible portrait of a president like no other. Surrounded by enemies and blind to his peril, Trump is a raging, self-destructive inferno—and the most divisive leader in American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*When the World Seemed New: George H.W. Bush and the End of the Cold War *




  








“Engel’s excellent history forms a standing—if unspoken—rebuke to the retrograde nationalism espoused by Donald J. Trump.”—The New York Times Book Review

The collapse of the Soviet Union was the greatest shock to international affairs since World War II. In that perilous moment, Saddam Hussein invaded Kuwait and regimes throughout Eastern Europe and Asia teetered between democratic change and new authoritarian rule. President Bush faced a world in turmoil that might easily have tipped into an epic crisis. As presidential historian Jeffrey Engel reveals in this page-turning history, Bush rose to the occasion brilliantly. Using handwritten letters and direct conversations—some revealed here for the first time—with heads of state throughout Asia and Europe, Bush knew when to push, when to cajole, and when to be patient. Based on previously classified documents, and interviews with all the principals, When the World Seemed New is a riveting, fly-on-the-wall account of a president with his calm hand on the tiller, guiding the nation from a moment of great peril to the pinnacle of global power.

“An absorbing book.”—The Wall Street Journal

“By far the most comprehensive—and compelling—account of these dramatic years thus far.”—The National Interest

“A remarkable book about a remarkable person. Southern Methodist University professor Jeffrey Engel describes in engrossing detail the patient and sophisticated strategy President George H.W. Bush pursued as the Cold War came to an end.”—The Dallas Morning News


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*This Will Not Pass: Trump, Biden, and the Battle for America's Future*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

The shocking, definitive account of the 2020 election and the first year of the Biden presidency by two New York Times reporters, exposing the deep fissures within both parties as the country approaches a political breaking point.

This is the authoritative account of an eighteen-month crisis in American democracy that will be seared into the country’s political memory for decades to come. With stunning, in-the-room detail, New York Times reporters Jonathan Martin and Alexander Burns show how both our political parties confronted a series of national traumas, including the coronavirus pandemic, the January 6 attack on the Capitol, and the political brinksmanship of President Biden’s first year in the White House.

From Donald Trump’s assault on the 2020 election and his ongoing campaign of vengeance against his fellow Republicans, to the behind-the-scenes story of Biden’s selection of Kamala Harris as his running mate and his bitter struggles to unite the Democratic Party, this book exposes the degree to which the two-party system has been strained to the point of disintegration. More than at any time in recent history, the long-established traditions and institutions of American politics are under siege as a set of aging political leaders struggle to hold together a changing country.

Martin and Burns break news on most every page, drawing on hundreds of interviews and never-before-seen documents and recordings from the highest levels of government. The book asks the vitally important (and disturbing) question: can American democracy, as we know it, ever work again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Faithful Spy: Dietrich Bonhoeffer and the Plot to Kill Hitler *




  








The story of German pastor and Nazi resistor Dietrich Bonhoeffer comes to life in this award-winning graphic novel from John Hendrix

*A YALSA Nonfiction Excellence in Nonfiction Award Finalist!*

Adolf Hitler’s Nazi party is gaining strength and becoming more menacing every day. Dietrich Bonhoeffer, a pastor upset by the complacency of the German church toward the suffering around it, forms a breakaway church to speak out against the established political and religious authorities. When the Nazis outlaw the church, he escapes as a fugitive. Struggling to reconcile his faith and the teachings of the Bible with the Nazi Party’s evil agenda, Bonhoeffer decides that Hitler must be stopped by any means possible!

In his signature style of interwoven handwritten text and art, John Hendrix tells the true story of Dietrich Bonhoeffer, a pastor who makes the ultimate sacrifice in order to help free the German people from oppression during World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Wit and Wisdom of Yogi Berra*




  








A collection of quotes, anecdotes, and malaprops from one of baseball’s wisest and wittiest personalities.

New York Times–bestselling author Phil Pepe takes readers along on Yogi Berra’s journey from St. Louis to New York’s Yankee Stadium, including all the stops along the way—from his days as a tack-puller in a women’s shoe factory, to a pre-game tribute in St. Louis, when he coined the phrase, “I want to thank all those that made this night necessary,” to his induction into the Baseball Hall of Fame. Pepe explores Yogi Berra as a boy, player, hero, coach, manager, husband, father, and jokester, including all of the “Yogi-isms,” in an absorbing treatment that is simultaneously comical, thoughtful, and biographical.

Famous Yogi-isms:


About a popular restaurant: “Nobody goes there anymore. It’s too crowded.”
On Little League Baseball: “I think it’s wonderful. It keeps the kids out of the house.”
On why the Yankees lost the 1960 World Series: “We made too many wrong mistakes.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Miracle in Lake Placid: The Greatest Hockey Story Ever Told *




  








America’s greatest Olympic victory. “If you’re a fan of USA Hockey or you just like rooting for the underdog, this is a terrific story worth reading.” —Inside Hockey

Forty years after the “Miracle on Ice” captivated the world, this book deeply examines the impact that singular event had on the people who played and coached in it and how that game changed the trajectory of American hockey. Seasoned journalist John Gilbert was there every step of the way, and thanks to his detailed recordkeeping, allows readers to reexamine the game against the Soviets, what made it the upset it was, why it still resonates today, and what it did to the lives of the players.

From Mike Eruzione to Jim Craig, Mark Johnson, Buzz Schneider, Jack O’Callahan, Herb Brooks, and many others, Gilbert covers all the key players and leaders and in doing so offers a deeper understanding of the emotions and the strategy, the hows and whys of the actual game, and the impact that moment had on their lives both in the immediate aftermath and today. Gilbert doesn’t miss a beat in uncovering some never-before-told angles and helping expose the ripple effect the event helped create —and how the movie Miracle helped reinvigorate the story and inspire a new generation of players and fans.

To explore the lead-up to one of the greatest moments in American sports and the impact on American morale in the aftermath of the Miracle, Gilbert dives deep into the archives. In doing so he offers a look at this moment unlike it’s ever been done before and helps answer the question as to why it continues to capture our imaginations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*You Must Remember This: Life and Style in Hollywood's Golden Age*




  








A New York Times bestseller and a “charming tribute” (Kirkus) to Hollywood’s most beloved era

Film and television star Robert Wagner has been delighting audiences for more than sixty years, and his many fans flocked to bookstores when he began to record his memories on the page. In his second New York Times bestseller, Wagner shares stories of Hollywood life behind the scenes from the 1930s through the 1950s. As poignant as it is revealing—and filled with magical moments like Judy Garland singing Gershwin at a dinner party thrown by Clifton Webb and golf games with Fred Astaire—You Must Remember This is Wagner’s tender farewell to a legendary era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Destiny Falls Mystery & Magic: Box Set Books 1-3 *




  








An accidental journey through a magic mirror. A portal to an enchanted land. A mysterious family she never knew she had. Hayden's life is upended with the wonder of Destiny Falls. But here always seems to be a mystery to unravel and a murder to solve. Luckily, Hayden, her sassy sidekick Latifa, and their growing circle of family and friends are always up for the task. There’s never a dull moment in this captivating world.


Book 1 – Falling into Magic

When Hayden was a child, she lost her cat. Adults told her the cat ran away, but she knew the truth. The mirror had taken her. She knew because the mirror gave her a glimpse of an alternate world and had nearly pulled her in, so she was certain the cat had suffered that fate.

Twenty years later Hayden discovers the secret of the mirror when she is thrust into it. She learns of an enchanted world she never knew existed, and a family she never knew she had.

But danger brought her here, and it followed her. Now, Hayden is on a mission to remove the threat, so that she can begin her magical, meaningful new life in this enchanted world.

Book 2 – The Disappearance of Emily

Destiny Falls is charming, and the amazing mansion Hayden lives in changes to meet the needs of the people who live there, including her! Every day she discovers a new enchantment.

But something is amiss. Hayden gets an ominous warning from a strange woman, who promises to tell her the town secrets and give her a package – if she’ll meet her at the mysterious ferry that lacks a published destination. The ferry visit is cancelled, but the package is delivered. Once it arrives, someone turns up dead. Then the suspicious episodes start, too many to call them coincidences. She and her family are targeted and in danger.

Who or what is causing the chaos? All signs point to the mysterious disappearance of her mother - way back when Hayden was just two days old. Can she identify and eliminate the threat before another person in her life is stolen away? Can she learn more about the secrets kept for her lifetime? With the help of her high-spirited sidekick cat, and a host of new family and friends, Hayden finds herself surrounded with support as she solves the mystery of the death and learns shocking secrets about herself.

Book 3 – The Ghost Camper’s Tall Tales

A mysterious old man keeps popping up to tell Hayden a series of tall tales. Who is he? And is he actually glowing? Are his stories fiction, or is he telling her the history of her family, the enchanted islands, and the witch? And why did a dead body show up . . . of someone who is already dead?

Can Hayden and her quirky sidekick, Latifa unscramble this mystery?

Hayden’s adventures in the magical world of Destiny Falls continue in this gripping story that answers your questions about the mysterious world she entered through a mirror in book one, Falling into Magic. We learn more about her missing mother, whose story begins in book two, The Disappearance of Emily.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Crime Wave (Maggie, PI Mysteries Book 1) *




  








USA Today Bestseller

Maggie Thomas doesn't know the first thing about being a private eye. She quickly discovers that running her uncle's faltering Miami Beach P.I. agency is nothing like watching detective show reruns. Even the private eye app on her iPhone can't help.

But Maggie's first case is surprisingly easy...or so she thinks until she stumbles upon a dead body. With whizzing bullets, car chases, and spandex-clad bodybuilders, Maggie wonders if she's in over her head. Jake Jackson, the dangerously charming cop, thinks Maggie needs to stick to snapping pictures of cheating husbands and leave the detective work to the professionals.

The danger escalates when another homicide victim washes up on the shore and now someone wants to stop Maggie from solving the murders. With the help of her knitting needle–wielding, orthopedic shoe–wearing assistant Dorothy Raye, Maggie must solve the case before she's the next victim of this crime wave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vitamin Sea: A Humorous Beaver Island Mystery (The Beaver Island Mysteries Book 1) *




  








What happens when a retired intelligence agent has to join forces with a nerdy GenX couch potato?

Freshly minted retiree Irma Abercrombie wasn’t looking for drama when she invited Violet Blackheart—an engineer with a serious vitamin D deficiency—for a visit at her island home. But after an armed robbery in town goes terribly wrong, they get pulled into an island intrigue: Was it a simple snatch and grab, or are there other forces at work? And if Irma’s so retired, why is there a dead guy in her driveway?

Irma’s hands might be deadly weapons, but she’s all thumbs when it comes to computer problems. Next, she has to figure out how to convince Violet to investigate a technology puzzle that might have been masterminded by someone with a taste for murder.

Violet embraces a budding cupcake addiction and day-drinking, while Irma grapples with a bomb threat and wonders how she ended up with a pug as a sidekick...and whether Violet’s hiding a few secrets of her own. Irma’s headed for a showdown on a luxurious island estate, and she has every intention of dragging Violet along for the ride.

Irma Abercrombie wants to save the world.
Violet Blackheart just wants to survive her vacation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder Outside the Lines (Pen & Ink Book 3) *




  








With Halloween just around the corner, the fall colors in Georgetown are brilliant. As manager of the Color Me Read bookstore, coloring book creator Florrie Fox has arranged for psychic author Hilda Rattenhorst to read from Spooktacular Ghost Stories. But the celebrity medium arrives for the event in hysterics, insisting she just saw a bare foot sticking out of a rolled-up carpet in a nearby alley. Is someone trying to sweep murder under the rug? Florrie calls in her policeman beau, Sergeant Eric Jonquille, but the carpet corpse has disappeared without a trace.

Then in the middle of her reading, Hilda chillingly declares that she feels the killer's presence in the store. Is this a publicity stunt or a genuine psychic episode? It seems there's no happy medium. When a local bibliophile is soon discovered missing, a strange mystery begins to unroll. Now it's up to Florrie and Jonquille to expose a killer's true colors . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*McNally's Folly (The Archy McNally Series Book 9) *




  









When the husband of an actress sips a poisoned potable, Lawrence Sanders’s beloved Palm Beach PI must stage an investigation from his director’s chair.

One of the most celebrated stars of Hollywood’s Golden Age, Desdemona Darling, has come South for the season. She makes headlines when she agrees to star in the Palm Beach Community Theater’s production of Arsenic and Old Lace. Archy McNally somehow gets roped into directing—and into discreetly investigating who could be blackmailing his star. Life tragically imitates art when Richard Holmes—Darling’s Husband Number Seven—sips some elderberry wine laced with arsenic at the cast party. Holmes was a self-made millionaire with a genius for betting on pork bellies. But who’d want him dead? As McNally tries to smoke out the culprit, he wonders if he’s getting too close to a remorseless killer who’s about to drop the curtain on another victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Moonlight Mile: A Kenzie and Gennaro Novel (Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro Book 6) *




  








“[Lehane has] emerged from the whodunit ghetto as a broader and more substantial talent....When it comes to keeping readers exactly where he wants them, Mr. Lehane offers a bravura demonstration of how it’s done.”
—New York Times

Moonlight Mile is the first Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro suspense novel in more than a decade from the acclaimed, New York Times bestselling master of the new noir, Dennis Lehane. An explosive tale of vengeance and redemption—the brilliant sequel to Gone, Baby, Gone—Moonlight Mile returns Lehane’s unforgettable and deeply human detective duo to the mean streets of blue collar Boston to investigate the second disappearance of Amanda McCready, now sixteen years old. After his remarkable success with Mystic River, Shutter Island, and The Given Day, the celebrated author whom the Washington Post praises as, “one of those brave new detective stylists who is not afraid of fooling around with the genre’s traditions,” returns to his roots—and the result, as always, is electrifying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Losing Jon: A Teen's Tragic Death, a Police Cover-Up, a Community's Fight for Justice *




  








A PopSugar Best True Crime Book of 2020

"The twists and turns read like a page-turning thriller, but Losing Jon is all fact. This is true crime at the highest of levels. Scary, heartbreaking and completely insightful."
--Brad Meltzer, #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Escape Artist

David Parrish was in disbelief when he learned that nineteen-year-old Jon Bowie's body had been found hanged from a backstop at the local high school's baseball field and the death declared a suicide. David had known Jon and his twin brother since they were boys. He had coached them on the baseball field and welcomed them into his home for sleepovers with his own sons. However, when David learned how Jon's body was found, he felt compelled to find the facts behind this incomprehensible tragedy. 

Soon, David would learn of a brutal incident at a local motel where Jon and his brother had been severely beaten by police officers, the charges filed against those officers, and the months of harassment and intimidation Jon and his brother endured. Few in the utopian community of Columbia, Maryland, believed Jon could commit such a final act. Like many others, David wondered how a fateful night of teens blowing off steam could lead to such a tragic end. As law enforcement failed to find answers and seemed intent on preventing the truth from surfacing, David uncovered a system of cover-ups that could only lead to one conclusion--Jon's death was an act of murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Old Religion (The Tom Killgannon Series Book 1) *




  








The Cornish village of St. Petroc is the sort of place where people come to hide. Tom Killgannon is one such person. An ex–undercover cop, Tom is in the Witness Protection Program hiding from some very violent people, and St. Petroc’s offers him a chance to live a safe and quiet life.

Until he meets Lila. Lila is a seventeen-year-old runaway. When she breaks into Tom’s house, she takes more than just his money. His wallet holds everything about his new identity. He also knows that Lila is in danger from the travelers’ commune she has been living at. Something sinister has been going on there, and Lila knows more than she realizes. But to find her, he risks not only giving away his location to the gangs he’s in hiding from but also becoming a target for whoever is hunting Lila.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Sinner (The Tom Killgannon Series Book 2) *




  








Tom Killgannon, ex–undercover police officer and now in witness protection, is recalled to active service by a local police task force, headed by DS Sheridan. His mission is to befriend notorious child killer Noel Cunningham and find out where he buried the bodies of his final two victims.

The catch? Tom has to obtain that information from within Blackmoor Prison itself.

Undercover and with no backup, Tom soon runs into danger.

In the prison is convicted gangster Dean Foley. He used to run Manchester’s biggest gang, until Tom’s testimony put him away for life. He recognizes Tom, and so begins a cat-and-mouse game as Tom fights for survival before Foley can get his revenge.

But why can’t Tom reach DS Sheridan, and what is the real reason he has been sent to Blackmoor Prison?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Snake Skin (Lucy Guardino FBI Thrillers) *




  








Introducing a Glock-carrying soccer mom in the series debut that’s “everything a great thriller should be—action packed, authentic, and intense” (Lee Child).

A loving mom and wife, dutiful daughter, consummate professional, and kick-ass federal agent, Lucy Guardino is living the perfect life in Pittsburgh as a Supervisory Special Agent running the FBI’s Sexual Assault Felony Enforcement squad.

Until the day she comes up against a predator more vicious and cunning than any she’s ever tackled before, one who forces Lucy to choose between the life of the young victim she is fighting to save and her own daughter’s . . . and Lucy’s dream life is shattered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Thunder Point (Sean Dillon Book 2)*




  








1945. The day before Hitler commits suicide, he arranges for Nazi leader Martin Bormann to flee to South America in a German U-boat.

1992. Terrorist Sean Dillon is saved from a Yugoslavian firing squad—if he agrees to help the British government retrieve the long-lost documents of Martin Bormann. The wreck of Bormann's U-boat has been discovered in the Caribbean, along with a secret list of Nazi sympathizers. The names include high-level citizens from the U.S. and Great Britain—and may implicate the Duke of Windsor himself. The evidence lies in a watertight briefcase on the bottom of the sea. And the desperate search to find it will send shockwaves across the world ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Direct Fire (A Jake Mahegan Thriller Book 4) *




  








“The high-octane action scenes make this a must-read for military thriller fans”—from the national bestselling author of Besieged (Publishers Weekly).

Direct Fire brings the war on terror to America.

A powerful banker, gunned down in cold blood. A military family, senselessly slaughtered as they sleep. A key general, kidnapped from his farm near Fort Bragg. Atrocities like these are all too common in the Middle East. But this is the United States of America . . .

Time is running out for Jake Mahegan. Terrorist cells are gathering in the Blue Ridge Mountains. Hackers are emptying the nation’s banks. And their final act of vengeance will bring the whole world to its knees. For Mahegan, it’s time to kill. Now.

“Horrific at times, spine-tingling throughout, A. J. Tata once again proves capable of writing a firestorm that’s even scarier because it is all too real.” —Suspense Magazine


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Astronomy For Dummies*







Your updated guide to exploring the night sky
Do you know the difference between a red giant and a white dwarf? From asteroids to black holes, this easy-to-understand guide takes you on a grand tour of the universe. Featuring updated star maps, charts, and an insert with gorgeous full-color photographs, Astronomy For Dummies provides an easy-to-follow introduction to exploring the night sky. Plus, this new edition also comes with chapter quizzes online to help your understanding.

For as long as people have been walking the earth, those people have looked up into the night sky and wondered about the nature of the cosmos. Without the benefit of science to provide answers, they relied on myth and superstition to help them make sense of what they saw. Lucky for us, we live at a time when regular folks, equipped with nothing more than their naked eyes, can look up into the night sky and gain admittance to infinite wonders. If you know what to look for, you can make out planets, stars, galaxies, and even galactic clusters comprising hundreds of millions of stars and spanning millions of light-years.

Whether you're an amateur astronomer, space enthusiast, or enrolled in a first year astronomy course, Astronomy For Dummies gives you a reason to look into the heavens.


Includes updated schedules of coming eclipses of the Sun and Moon and a revised planetary appendix
Covers recent discoveries in space, such as water on the Moon and Pluto's demotion from "planet" status
Collects new websites, lists of telescope motels, sky-watching guides, and suggestions for beginner's telescopes and suppliers
Provides free online access to chapter quizzes to help you understand the content
Ever wonder what's out there in the big ol' universe? This is the book for you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Earthwise Herbal, Volume I: A Complete Guide to Old World Medicinal Plants *




  








The first part in a comprehensive two-volume guide on the use of medicinal plants in Western herbal medicine—from an author who has almost forty years of clinical experience

The first in a two-volume set, The Earthwise Herbal profiles Old World plants (volume two will treat American plants). Organized alphabetically, the book encompasses all the major, and many of the secondary, herbs of traditional and modern Western herbalism. Author Matthew Wood describes characteristic symptoms and conditions in which each plant has proved useful in the clinic, often illustrated with appropriate case histories. He also takes a historical view based on his extensive study of ancient and traditional herbal literature.

Written in an easy, engaging, non-technical style, The Earthwise Herbal offers insight into the “logic” of the plant: how it works; in what areas of the body it works; how it has been used in the past; what its pharmacological constituents indicate about its use; and how all these different factors hang together to produce a portrait of the plant as a whole entity.

Ideal for beginners, serious students, or advanced practitioners, The Earthwise Herbal is also useful for homeopaths and flower essence practitioners as it bridges these fields in its treatment of herbal medicines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Best American Science And Nature Writing 2021 *




  








New York Times best-selling author and renowned science journalist Ed Yong compiles the best science and nature writing published in 2020. 

“The stories I have chosen reflect where I feel the field of science and nature writing has landed, and where it could go,” Ed Yong writes in his introduction. “They are often full of tragedy, sometimes laced with wonder, but always deeply aware that science does not exist in a social vacuum. They are beautiful, whether in their clarity of ideas, the elegance of their prose, or often both.” 

The essays in this year’s Best American Science and Nature Writing brought clarity to the complexity and bewilderment of 2020 and delivered us necessary information during a global pandemic. From an in-depth look at the moment of the virus’s outbreak, to a harrowing personal account of lingering Covid symptoms, to a thoughtful analysis on how the pandemic will impact the environment, these essays, as Yong says, “synthesize, evaluate, dig, unveil, and challenge,” imbuing a pivotal moment in history with lucidity and elegance.

THE BEST AMERICAN SCIENCE AND NATURE WRITING 2021 INCLUDES • SUSAN ORLEAN • EMILY RABOTEAU • ZEYNEP TUFEKCI • HELEN OUYANG • HEATHER HOGAN BROOKE JARVIS • SARAH ZHANG and others


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*1688: A Global History *







"A totally absorbing book...imaginative and erudite, full of startling juxtapositions and flashes of real perception."—Jonathan D. Spence


John E. Wills's masterful history ushers us into the worlds of 1688, from the suicidal exaltation of Russian Old Believers to the ravishing voice of the haiku poet Basho. Witness the splendor of the Chinese imperial court as the Kangxi emperor publicly mourns the death of his grandmother and shrewdly consolidates his power. Join the great caravans of Muslims on their annual pilgrimage from Damascus and Cairo to Mecca. Walk the pungent streets of Amsterdam and enter the Rasp House, where vagrants, beggars, and petty criminals labored to produce powdered brazilwood for the dyeworks. Through these stories and many others, Wills paints a detailed picture of how the global connections of power, money, and belief were beginning to lend the world its modern form. "A vivid picture of life in 1688...filled with terrifying violence, frightening diseases...comfortingly familiar human kindnesses...and the intellectual achievements of Leibniz, Locke, and Newton."—Publishers Weekly


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Pity of War: Explaining World War I *







From a bestselling historian, a daringly revisionist history of World War I

The Pity of War makes a simple and provocative argument: the human atrocity known as the Great War was entirely England's fault. According to Niall Ferguson, England entered into war based on naive assumptions of German aims, thereby transforming a Continental conflict into a world war, which it then badly mishandled, necessitating American involvement. The war was not inevitable, Ferguson argues, but rather was the result of the mistaken decisions of individuals who would later claim to have been in the grip of huge impersonal forces.

That the war was wicked, horrific, and inhuman is memorialized in part by the poetry of men like Wilfred Owen and Siegfried Sassoon, but also by cold statistics. Indeed, more British soldiers were killed in the first day of the Battle of the Somme than Americans in the Vietnam War. And yet, as Ferguson writes, while the war itself was a disastrous folly, the great majority of men who fought it did so with little reluctance and with some enthusiasm. For anyone wanting to understand why wars are fought, why men are willing to fight them and why the world is as it is today, there is no sharper or more stimulating guide than Niall Ferguson's The Pity of War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*If the Allies Had Fallen: Sixty Alternate Scenarios of World War II*




  








“The history of WWII is riddled with might-have-beens that are amply explored in this stimulating collection of scholarly essays . . . illuminating.” —Publishers Weekly

What if Stalin had signed with the West in 1939? What if the Allies had been defeated on D-Day? What if Hitler had won the war?

From the Munich crisis and the dropping of the first atom bomb to Hitler’s declaration of war on the United States and the D-Day landings, historians suggest “what might have been” if key events in World War II had gone differently.

Written by an exceptional team of historians as if these world-changing events had really happened, If the Allies Had Fallen is a spirited and terrifying alternate history, and a telling insight into the dramatic possibilities of World War II. Contributors include: Thomas M. Barker, Harold C. Deutsch, Walter S. Dunn, Robert M. Love, D. Clayton James, Bernard C. Nalty, Richard J. Overy, Paul Schratz, Dennis E. Showalter, Gerhard L. Weinberg, Anne Wells, and Herman S. Wolk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Dawn Like Thunder: The True Story of Torpedo Squadron Eight *




  








One of the great untold stories of World War II finally comes to light in this thrilling account of Torpedo Squadron Eight and their heroic efforts in helping an outmatched U.S. fleet win critical victories at Midway and Guadalcanal.

Thirty-five American men -- many flying outmoded aircraft -- changed the course of the war, going on to become the war's most decorated naval air squadron, while suffering the heaviest losses in U.S. naval aviation history.

Mrazek paints moving portraits of the men in the squadron, and exposes a shocking cover-up that cost many lives. Filled with thrilling scenes of battle, betrayal, and sacrifice, A Dawn Like Thunder is destined to become a classic in the literature of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Good to Go: The Life And Times Of A Decorated Member Of The U.S. Navy's Elite Seal Team Two *




  








"Fractions of a second in time. What amazing violence can be meted out in the blink of an eye."

In the mid-nineteen sixties, Harry Constance made a life-altering journey that led him out of Texas and into the jungles of Vietnam. As a young naval officer, he went from UDT training to the U.S. Navy's newly formed SEAL Team Two, and then straight into furious action. By 1970, he was already the veteran of three hundred combat missions and the recipient of thirty-two military citations, including three Bronze Stars and a Purple Heart.

Good To Go is Constance's powerful, firsthand account of his three tours of duty as a member of America's most elite, razor-sharp stealth fighting force. It is a breathtaking memoir of harrowing missions and covert special-ops—from the floodplains of the Mekong Delta to the beaches of the South China Sea—that places the reader in the center of bloody ambushes and devastating firefights. But his extraordinary adventure goes even farther—beyond 'Nam—as we accompany Constance and the SEALs on astonishing missions to some of the world's most dangerous hot-spots . . . and experience close-up the courage, dedication, and unparalleled skill that made the U.S. Navy SEALs legendary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/02/22.

Currently $4.

*The Lieutenant Don't Know: One Marine's Story of Warfare and Combat Logistics in Afghanistan*




  








"A unique insight into the war experience . . . a realistic picture of what it is like to serve in Afghanistan as a Marine combat logistician" (Small Wars Journal).

When he joined the Marines, Jeff Clement was not a high-speed, top-secret recon guy. A logistician instead, he led combat convoys across treacherous terrain in southern Afghanistan through frequent enemy attacks in order to resupply US and British positions. As such, he and his vehicles were a constant target for the resistance, and each movement was a travail, often accompanied by thundering blasts as the insurgents paved their way with IEDs. Every step forward was fraught with danger, even as each objective had to be met. As a Marine Corps lieutenant, he deployed to Afghanistan twice and always found a learning curve, as men previously on the ground were more savvy, and the insurgents, there for the duration, were savvier still.

The Lieutenant Don't Know provides a refreshing look at the nitty-gritty of what our troops have been dealing with in Afghanistan--from the perspective of a young officer who was perfectly willing to learn and take responsibility for his units in a confusing war where combat was not merely on the "front," but all around and looking over all their roads.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/03/22.

$1.

*The Heart of Matter (Odyssey One Book 2) *




  








After an epic maiden voyage that introduced Earth to a larger universe—and a cosmos full of terrifying new enemies—Captain Eric Weston and the crew of the NAC spacecraft Odyssey have spent months cooling their heels under their admiral’s watchful eye. But when Earth’s newest ally, the Priminae, strike a defense deal with the North American Confederacy, the Odyssey finally receives her orders: return to Ranquil, the Priminae’s war-ravaged homeworld, and lend badly needed support against the invading Drasin.

Weston and his crew are hungry for action, yet once back on Ranquil, they realize not all is as it seems. Yes, the Drasin are a formidable foe, but Weston suspects a powerful unseen force is waging the war that could alter forever the face of the universe. Determined to unmask the mysterious puppet masters, Weston and his motley crew defy NAC protocol and venture into deep space…where they will discover an enemy unlike any they have ever faced. The long-awaited follow-up to the spectacular Into the Black: Odyssey One combines old-school space opera with modern storytelling to create an exhilarating new sci-fi adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Homeworld (Odyssey One Book 3)*




  








The consequences of Earth’s exploration of the Galaxy come home to roost when the Drasin track a human ship back to Earth. Mounting a desperate defense, the crew of the NAC spacecraft Odyssey, their allies, and the people of Earth face an overwhelming force of invading alien ships wielding terrible power. Doomed from the start, but with nowhere to retreat, Captain Eric Weston commits his ship to the defense of the human race even as the human outposts in Sol system fall one by one before the unrelenting Drasin onslaught.

A first-rate military science fiction epic that combines old-school space opera and modern storytelling, Homeworld: Odyssey One, the third installment of the Odyssey One series, brings the riveting, exhilarating, hard-pressed action to Earth, with devastating consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Out of the Black (Odyssey One Book 4) *




  








Deep in blackest space, the Drasin have watched humanity’s journey to the stars—and determined that a species as barbaric as ours has no place in the cosmos.

The wreckage of the starship Odyssey, once Earth’s greatest guardian, lies strewn across New York City. Abandoned by all but its captain, Odyssey’s sacrifice covered the withdrawal of countless troops as the Drasin assault ravaged the planet. When Captain Eric Weston finally emerges from the rubble, impossibly alive thanks to the mysterious “Gaia,” he knows with the Drasin it’s kill or be killed.

But not all of the heavens have proven hostile. The Priminae have felt the full brunt of Drasin aggression on their own home world, and they won’t leave humanity to face annihilation alone. Together with what’s left of the crews of the Odyssey and other starships, they race to join Weston and his group of Earth-bound survivors for a desperate last stand.

The final battle of the Drasin War brings bestselling author Evan Currie’s Odyssey One series to its shattering conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Odysseus Awakening (Odyssey One Book 6) *




  








Defy the inevitable. Such is the stance of Confederation captain Eric Weston and the crew of the starship Odysseus, patrolling the outer limits of Priminae space, anticipating the Empire’s next attacks. Connected with the Terran FTL tech—the transition drive—humanity might stand a chance against the overwhelming forces. Until the entire planetary system goes dark.

Outnumbered and outgunned, the Odysseus arrives to find the Empire securing critical intelligence from Priminae ships—data that could prove disastrous in the wrong hands.

As the Odysseus enters the fray, the ship’s systems exhibit increasingly chaotic glitches, while haunting apparitions stalk the crew. As they struggle to control their own ship—and their sanity—against the tide of battle, how can they hope to grasp victory when the Odysseus itself appears to be coming to life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Farther Shore (Star Trek: Voyager Book 2) *




  








The Earth is in the crosshairs of an unrelenting Borg plague in this white-knuckled Star Trek thriller featuring Admiral Janeway and her crew.

When an unstoppable Borg plague breaks out upon Earth, blame quickly falls on the newly returned crew of the U.S.S. Voyager. Did Kathryn Janeway and the others unknowingly carry this insidious infection back with them? Many in Starfleet think so, and Seven of Nine, in particular, falls under a cloud of suspicion.

Now, with a little help from the U.S.S. Enterprise, Admiral Janeway must reunite her crew in a desperate, last-ditch attempt to discover the true source of the contagion and save Earth itself from total assimilation into a voracious new Borg Collective. But time is running out.

Has Voyager come home only to witness humanity’s end?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Hollow Men *




  








At the turning point of the Dominion War, Captain Benjamin Sisko of Starbase Deep Space 9 ™, facing certain defeat by the relentless forces of the Jem'Hadar and the Cardassians, went through with a secret plan to secure the aid of the Federation's longtime adversaries, the Romulans. What began as a desperate attempt to save lives became a descent into an abyss of deception, moral compromises, and outright criminal acts, as Sisko sacrificed every ideal he held dear in order to preserve the civilization that espoused those selfsame principles.

Now the aftermath of that choice is revealed for the first time as Sisko is summoned to Earth to take part in the first Allied talks to come out of the Federation's new partnership with the Romulans. But Sisko's conscience weighs heavily on him, compelling him to seek some kind of penance for what he has done...while elements within Starfleet itself set in motion a scheme to use Elim Garak as a pawn against a human political dissident who may hold the key to the outcome of the war.

HOLLOW MEN
A TALE OF THE DOMINION WAR


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Early Riser: A Novel *




  








An instant New York Times bestseller

The latest standalone novel from Jasper Fforde, the bestselling author the Thursday Next series and the forthcoming standalone The Constant Rabbit

Every Winter, the human population hibernates.

During those bitterly cold four months, the nation is a snow-draped landscape of desolate loneliness, devoid of human activity.

Well, not quite.

Your name is Charlie Worthing and it's your first season with the Winter Consuls, the committed but mildly unhinged group of misfits who are responsible for ensuring the hibernatory safe passage of the sleeping masses.

You are investigating an outbreak of viral dreams which you dismiss as nonsense; nothing more than a quirky artefact born of the sleeping mind.

When the dreams start to kill people, it's unsettling.

When you get the dreams too, it's weird.

When they start to come true, you begin to doubt your sanity.

But teasing truth from the Winter is never easy: You have to avoid the Villains and their penchant for murder, kidnapping and stamp collecting; ensure you aren't eaten by Nightwalkers, whose thirst for human flesh can only be satisfied by comfort food; and sidestep the increasingly less-than-mythical WinterVolk.

But so long as you remember to wrap up warmly, you'll be fine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Disturbed *




  








As Seen in Scream Magazine

Disturbed is set in the Coal Region of Northeast Pennsylvania, a grimly haunted region with a bloody history of conflict between oppressed miners and wealthy coal barons. Many believe that even today, the ghosts of the Molly Maguires – a secret Irish organization that waged war against oppressive labor practices in the 19th Century – still roam the landscape.

Into this setting arrives Jonah Frost, a young man with a history of mental illness. Little does he know his new home is inhabited by its former resident, hell-bent on continuing her life’s vendetta. Even as Jonah attempts to forge a new life and friendships, he must battle both his own demons and those from beyond the grave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Percy Jackson and the Olympians: Books I-III: Collecting The Lightning Thief, The Sea of Monsters, and The Titans' Curse *




  







Humans and half-bloods agree—Percy Jackson and the Olympians is a series fit for heroes! Relive the adventure from the beginning with this eBook set containing the first three books from the best-selling series: The Lighting Thief, The Sea of Monsters, and The Titan's Curse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Why We Swim *




  








“A fascinating and beautifully written love letter to water. I was enchanted by this book." —Rebecca Skloot, bestselling author of The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks

We swim in freezing Arctic waters and piranha-infested rivers to test our limits. We swim for pleasure, for exercise, for healing. But humans, unlike other animals that are drawn to water, are not naturalborn swimmers. We must be taught. Our evolutionary ancestors learned for survival; today, swimming is one of the most popular activities in the world. Why We Swim is propelled by stories of Olympic champions, a Baghdad swim club that meets in Saddam Hussein’s former palace pool, modern-day Japanese samurai swimmers, and even an Icelandic fisherman who improbably survives a wintry six-hour swim after a shipwreck. New York Times contributor Bonnie Tsui, a swimmer herself, dives into the deep, from the San Francisco Bay to the South China Sea, investigating what it is about water that seduces us, and why we come back to it again and again.

An immersive, unforgettable, and eye-opening perspective on swimming—and on human behavior itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Mary Astor's Purple Diary: The Great American Sex Scandal of 1936 *




  








A hilarious send-up of sex, scandal, and the Golden Age of Hollywood by legendary cartoonist Edward Sorel.



In 1965, a young, up-and-coming illustrator by the name of Edward Sorel tore away layer after layer of linoleum from the floor of his $97-a-month Manhattan apartment until he discovered a hidden treasure: issues of the New York Daily News and Daily Mirror from 1936, each ablaze with a scandalous child custody trial taking place in Hollywood starring the actress Mary Astor—and the journal in which she detailed her numerous affairs. Thus began a half-century obsession that reached its peak in Mary Astor’s Purple Diary, “a thoroughly charming” (New York Times Book Review, front-page review) account of the scandal in which Sorel narrates and illustrates the travails of the Oscar-winning actress alongside his own personal story of discovering an unlikely muse. Now in a stunning paperback, featuring more than sixty ribald and rapturous original illustrations, Mary Astor’s Purple Diary is the life’s masterpiece of one of America’s greatest illustrators.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Trials of Nina McCall: Sex, Surveillance, and the Decades-Long Government Plan to Imprison "Promiscuous" Women *




  








The nearly forgotten story of the fight against the American Plan, a government program designed to regulate women’s bodies and sexuality

“A consistently surprising page-turner . . . a brilliant study of the way social anxieties have historically congealed in state control over women’s bodies and behavior.” —New York Times Book Review

Nina McCall was one of many women unfairly imprisoned by the United States government throughout the twentieth century. Tens, probably hundreds, of thousands of women and girls were locked up—usually without due process—simply because officials suspected these women were prostitutes, carrying STIs, or just “promiscuous.”

This discriminatory program, dubbed the “American Plan,” lasted from the 1910s into the 1950s, implicating a number of luminaries, including Eleanor Roosevelt, John D. Rockefeller Jr., Earl Warren, and even Eliot Ness, while laying the foundation for the modern system of women’s prisons. In some places, vestiges of the Plan lingered into the 1960s and 1970s, and the laws that undergirded it remain on the books to this day.

Nina McCall’s story provides crucial insight into the lives of countless other women incarcerated under the American Plan. Stern demonstrates the pain and shame felt by these women and details the multitude of mortifications they endured, both during and after their internment. Yet thousands of incarcerated women rioted, fought back against their oppressors, or burned their detention facilities to the ground; they jumped out of windows or leapt from moving trains or scaled barbed-wire fences in order to escape. And, as Nina McCall did, they sued their captors. In an age of renewed activism surrounding harassment, health care, prisons, women’s rights, and the power of the state, this virtually lost chapter of our history is vital reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Vanishing Type: A Charming Bookish Cozy Mystery (A Secret, Book, and Scone Society Novel Book 5) *




  








Perfect for fans of Kate Quinn, Kristin Harmel, and Pam Jenoff, this new historical fiction novel from an acclaimed author is based on true WWII stories of life in the Warsaw Ghetto during the Occupation and the women who served the Allies as agents and spies. Casting light into one of the darkest periods of World War II, this powerful book tells of two Jewish sisters– one imprisoned in Poland and the other who joins the Special Operations Executive in a daring attempt to free her family from the Nazis.

It’s not just a thousand miles that separates Hanna Majewski from her younger sister, Stefa. There is another gulf—between the traditional Jewish ways that Hanna chose to leave behind in Warsaw, and her new, independent life in London. But as autumn of 1940 draws near, Germany begins a savage aerial bombing campaign in England, killing and displacing tens of thousands. Hanna, who narrowly escapes death, is recruited as a spy in an undercover operation that sends her back to her war-torn homeland.

In Hanna’s absence, her parents, sister, and brother have been driven from their comfortable apartment into the Warsaw Ghetto. Sealed off from the rest of the city, the Ghetto becomes a prison for nearly half a million Jews, struggling to survive amid starvation, disease, and the constant threat of deportation to Treblinka. Once a pretty and level-headed teenager, Stefa is now committed to the Jewish resistance. Together, she, Hanna, and Janka, a family friend living on the Aryan side of the city, form a trio called The War Girls. Against overwhelming odds and through heartbreak they will fight to rescue their loved ones, finding courage through sisterhood to keep hope alive . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The First Wave (Billy Boyle World War II Mystery Book 2) *




  







Lieutenant Billy Boyle reluctantly accompanies Major Samuel Harding, his boss, in the first boat to land on the shores of Algeria during the Allied invasion. Their task is to arrange the surrender of the Vichy French forces. But there is dissension between the regular army, the local militia, and De Gaulle’s Free French. American black marketeers in league with the enemy divert medical supplies to the Casbah, leading to multiple murders that Billy must solve while trying to rescue the girl he loves, a captured British spy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hexes and Homicide (What the Cat Dragged In Cozy Mysteries Book 4)*




  







A handsome stranger arrives at the Graphomancy tattoo shop. Does he have eyes for Jen, the apprentice, or an obsession with Lilith? Is he responsible for the near-fatal accident that hospitalizes Lil? Did he steal magic items from the truck of her wrecked car? Has he created the Ignorant tattoos that mark the recently dead in Conflict, Oregon—tattoos that police believe are the mark of a serial killer? Lil and Jen struggle to track him down before more he can kill again. But the two may have already placed themselves in a killer’s crosshairs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Paradise Crime Mysteries Box Set: Books 1-9 *




  








If Eve Dallas and Harry Bosch had a love child, she would be Lei Texeira!
✅ Damaged but heroic female cop with more baggage than a 747
✅ Awesome failed police dog sidekick (who never dies)
✅ Colorful characters and gritty scenarios that take you away
✅ Escape to the dark side of Hawaii, NOW!
"Thank God there are so many books in this series cuz I can't stop reading!" ~Goodreads
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐NINE BOOKS FOR a STEAL of a Deal! LIMITED TIME⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Detective Lei Texeira flees hazy memories of a dark past, but nothing gets in the way of solving her cases in paradise.

Binge read this limited-time box set with NINE USA Today bestselling books combined into a one-volume immersive reading experience. You can’t read just one!

BLOOD ORCHIDS:
Black sand beaches and steaming volcanoes are backdrops for murder as patrolwoman Lei Texeira discovers the bodies of two drowned girls and attracts the attention of a killer.

TORCH GINGER:
Stunning Kauai has drawn Lei to a new island, but can she untangle a mystery of missing persons with madness at its heart?

BLACK JASMINE:
Cruise ships and art galleries hide cruel secrets as Lei and her partner, Stevens, move to Maui to build a life together; but trouble soon follows them to Maui.

BROKEN FERNS:
Lei’s first FBI case on the island of Oahu involves the stolen airplane of a mogul and a teenaged “Robin Hood” who steals from the rich to give to the poor. An anarchy movement is sparked that has deadly consequences.

TWISTED VINE:
A bizarre series of suicides hint at a sinister online ring at work on Oahu. Lei and her friend Sophie must track down the truth before more lives are lost.

SHATTERED PALMS:
Endangered native birds on Maui attract a poaching ring whose members meet a deadly opponent hidden in plain view. Lei’s so busy tracking the murderer she might miss her own wedding.

DARK LAVA:
Desecrated Hawaiian sites and a terrible murder close to home threaten Lei and Stevens’ future as they solve crime on Maui.

FIRE BEACH:
An arsonist with a chip on his shoulder meets a killer who leaves a shroud as a calling card. Both must be stopped before they murder Lei and her family.

RIP TIDES:
A surf star dies tragically on Maui, and Lei pursues justice to the prestigious Triple Crown of Surfing contest on Oahu.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hunting Rabbits *




  








Chief of police, Charlie Gates, is haunted by his sister’s decades-old unsolved murder. A native son of the small city of Williamsburg, Virginia, Gates has spent his entire adult life in pursuit of justice for his only sibling. When fingerprint evidence from a recent robbery is linked to the cold case, Gates taps a seasoned homicide detective, Luis Millares, to assist with the investigation. Given the personal nature of the case, Millares knows failure is not an option.

When the investigation takes a surprise turn and a new string of murders erupts, Gates and Millares realize they’ve stumbled upon a conspiracy where nothing is as it seems. Taunted by their suspect, the law enforcement duo races to piece together the clues from a number of unlikely sources including an elderly mechanic, a computer science professor, a pot farmer, a yoga mom, and a high school delinquent. Peeling back the layers of the case, Gates and Millares inch closer to the truth . . . a truth that may cost them, and innocent others, their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mrs. Pollifax on the China Station (Mrs. Pollifax Series Book 6) *




  








“Absorbing and worthwhile . . . You won't want to put the book down.”—Portland Telegram

The cheerful Mrs. Virgil (Emily) Pollifax of New Brunswick, New Jersey, is once again plunged headfirst into a hair-raising CIA mission.

Posing as a tourist in China, Mrs. Pollifax meets the sinister challenges of the Orient to safeguard a treasure for the CIA . . . and all but loses her life in the bargain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Northern Spy: A Novel *




  








Reese’s Book Club Pick
Instant New York Times Bestseller
A New York Times Book Review Top 10 Thriller of 2021
A Washington Post Top 10 Thriller or Mystery of 2021

“If you love a mystery, then you’ll devour [Northern Spy] . . . I loved this thrill ride of a book.”—Reese Witherspoon

“A chilling, gorgeously written tale . . . Berry keeps the tension almost unbearably high.” –The New York Times Book Review

The acclaimed author of Under the Harrow and A Double Life returns with her most riveting novel to date: the story of two sisters who become entangled with the IRA

A producer at the BBC and mother to a new baby, Tessa is at work in Belfast one day when the news of another raid comes on the air. The IRA may have gone underground in the two decades since the Good Friday Agreement, but they never really went away, and lately bomb threats, security checkpoints, and helicopters floating ominously over the city have become features of everyday life. As the news reporter requests the public's help in locating those responsible for the robbery, security footage reveals Tessa's sister, Marian, pulling a black ski mask over her face.

The police believe Marian has joined the IRA, but Tessa is convinced she must have been abducted or coerced; the sisters have always opposed the violence enacted in the name of uniting Ireland. And besides, Marian is vacationing on the north coast. Tessa just spoke to her yesterday.

When the truth about Marian comes to light, Tessa is faced with impossible choices that will test the limits of her ideals, the bonds of her family, her notions of right and wrong, and her identity as a sister and a mother. Walking an increasingly perilous road, she wants nothing more than to protect the one person she loves more fiercely than her sister: her infant son, Finn.

Riveting, atmospheric, and exquisitely written, Northern Spy is at once a heart-pounding story of the contemporary IRA and a moving portrait of sister- and motherhood, and of life in a deeply divided society.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Terror Town, USA: The Untold Story of Joliet's Notorious Serial Killer*




  








The veteran true crime author chronicles the terrifying murders, surprising arrest and dramatic trial of Illinois serial killer Milton Johnson.

In the summer of 1983, an elusive serial killer stalked the blue-collar industrial city of Joliet, Illinois. One overnight killing spree took five victims, including members of the Will County Sheriff’s Office. The following month brought a quadruple murder inside a shop known for its pottery classes.

The plague of violence sparked the controversial New York City-based Guardian Angels to descend on Joliet, generating more unwanted media attention for the community. The National Enquirer labeled Joliet “Terror Town, U.S.A.”

With an arrest that seemed to come out of nowhere, authorities linked their suspect to a chilling fourteen homicides, plus three women who miraculously survived their agonizing encounters. But with multiple murder trials on the horizon, it remained anyone’s guess whether Milton Johnson was guilty of mass murder and if so, would he die by means of lethal injection at the Illinois Department of Corrections?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Straight into Darkness: A Novel *




  








The New York Times bestselling "master of mystery" , Faye Kellerman delivers a riveting novel set in 1920s Munich, a war-wounded city rocked by political agitation and stalked by a nameless, barbaric butcher (Cleveland Plain Dealer).

Lustmord - the joy of murder. The terrifying concept seems apt for the brutal slaying of a beautiful young society wife dumped in the vast English Garden. Homicide inspector Axel Berg is horrified by the crime...and disturbed by the artful arrangement of the victim's clothes and hair - a madman's portrait of death.

Berg's superiors demand quick answers and a quick arrest: a vagrant, the woman's husband, anyone who can be demonized will do. When a second body is discovered, the city erupts into panic, the unrest fomented by the wild-eyed, hate-mongering Austrian Adolf Hitler and his Brownshirt party of young thugs.

Berg can trust no one as he relentlessly hunts a ruthless killer, dodging faceless enemies and back-alley intrigue, struggling to bring a fiend to justice before the country - and his life - veer straight into darkness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Family Holiday: A totally gripping psychological thriller with an unforgettable twist *




  








Two families. One house swap. A vacation to die for.

The white-washed Italian villa is perfect. I thought it might feel odd, living in a stranger’s house for the summer, but as my husband and children swim in the infinity pool, I start to relax. And then, in the back of a wardrobe, I find a photograph that shatters everything…

Sparkling green eyes, square jaw, lopsided smile. A young man with his arm around a beautiful woman. The picture is old and faded but I’d recognise him anywhere. The man is my husband.

But we’ve never met the family we’ve swapped homes with and my husband swears it isn’t him in the photo. He’s lying. We argue on the balcony with the sun setting behind us and I storm out.

When I finally calm down enough to go back to the villa to confront him, I find him sprawled across the veranda… dead.

Why would someone kill my husband? Am I in danger? And how well did I really know the man I married?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Stranger in Our Bed: An absolutely gripping psychological thriller that will keep you hooked*




  








The USA TODAY bestseller!

*Inspired by a true story…*
_Now a major motion picture starring Samantha Bond, Emily Berrington and Ben Lloyd-Hughes_

‘A dark, sexy thriller where no one is who they seem. I devoured it! You will too!' Sunday Times bestseller Sarah Pinborough

‘Dark, twisty and enthralling’ Paul Finch

‘Wow I loved this book, every word on every page, a brilliant page turner! ***’ Goodreads reviewer

*I ended my marriage for a man who didn’t exist…*

I have everything money can buy. I’m a good wife, but sometimes I feel trapped. And when I start an affair with a stranger called Ewan, my life changes in ways I can’t begin to understand.

Because Ewan breaks apart my marriage piece by piece and then he just disappears. He uses a fake name and leaves no trace behind; it’s like he doesn’t even exist.

Someone did this to me and now they’re waiting for me to unravel, watching my every move. I can’t trust anyone, not even myself – not even the people I love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pleasantville: A Novel *




  








WINNER OF THE HARPER LEE PRIZE FOR LEGAL FICTION

Wall Street Journal BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR



LONGLISTED FOR THE BAILEY’S WOMEN’S PRIZE FOR FICTION

From Attica Locke, a writer and producer of FOX’s Empire, this sophisticated thriller sees lawyer Jay Porter—hero of her bestseller Black Water Rising—return to fight one last case, only to become embroiled in a dangerous game of shadowy politics and a witness to how far those in power are willing to go to win.

Fifteen years after his career-defining case against Cole Oil, Jay Porter is broke and tired. That victory might have won the environmental lawyer fame, but thanks to a string of appeals, he hasn't seen a dime. His latest case—representing Pleasantville in the wake of a chemical fire—is dragging on, shaking his confidence and raising doubts about him within this upwardly mobile black community on Houston's north side. Though Jay still believes in doing what's right, he is done fighting other people's battles. Once he has his piece of the settlement, the single father is going to devote himself to what matters most—his children.

His plans are abruptly derailed when a female campaign volunteer vanishes on the night of Houston's mayoral election, throwing an already contentious campaign into chaos. The accused is none other than the nephew and campaign manager of one of the leading candidates—a scion of a prominent Houston family headed by the formidable Sam Hathorne. Despite all the signs suggesting that his client is guilty—and his own misgivings—Jay can't refuse when a man as wealthy and connected as Sam asks him to head up the defense. Not if he wants that new life with his kids. But he has to win.

Plunging into a shadowy world of ambitious enemies and treacherous allies armed with money, lies, and secrets, Jay reluctantly takes on his first murder trial—a case that will put him and his client, and an entire political process, on trial.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hawke's Prey (A Sonny Hawke Thriller Book 1) *




  








A Texas Ranger faces off with terrorists while trapped inside a small-town courthouse during a blizzard—from the author of the Red River mysteries.

It’s a stunning attack, lightning quick and chilling in its execution. A merciless gang of terrorists seizes the Presidio County Courthouse in the midst of the worst blizzard West Texas has seen in a century. Loaded down with enough fire power to outfit an army, the attackers slaughter dozens, take all survivors hostage, and assume complete control. The nation—and the U.S. government—are at their mercy.

Or so they think. They don’t know that a seasoned Texas Ranger is also inside the courthouse. Sonny Hawke has hauled in some of America’s Most Wanted. Now he’s up against his most dangerous adversary yet. Sonny likes his chances. The enemy is his to take down—one by one. Until he’s face-to-face with the ruthless mastermind gunning for our very freedom . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hawke's War (A Sonny Hawke Thriller Book 2) *




  








A Texas Ranger pursues a deadly drug cartel through the badlands of Big Bend in this Western thriller by the Spur Award–winning author of Hawke’s Target.

The serene beauty of West Texas’s Big Bend National Park is shattered when four hikers are brutally ambushed by a sniper. Only one survives to report the murders. When investigators come up with nothing, they’re left wondering if this is an isolated incident—or the beginning of a rampage. One week later, Texas Ranger Sonny Hawke heads into the park, determined to unearth the truth.

Before he knows it, he’s in the same sniper’s crosshairs. The drug and human smuggling cartel Coyotes Rabiosos—Rabid Coyotes—have lured him to remote backcountry, looking for payback for an old grudge. Wounded and stranded in the harsh desert terrain, Sonny is hunted, outnumbered, and about to become the target of an even more dangerous enemy—one whose thirst for revenge could incite an international conflict far beyond the U.S.-Mexican border.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hawke's Fury (A Sonny Hawke Thriller Book 4) *




  








“Reavis Z. Wortham is the real thing: a literary voice that’s delivered with a warm and knowing Texas twang.”—C.J. Box

Border patrol agents are being ambushed along the Big Bend region of West Texas, a notorious drug corridor running east and west across the Lone Star State. They’re not the only targets. A film production depicting human trafficking in the area has been attacked by a brutal drug cartel.

Into this lawless frontier steps Texas Ranger Sonny Hawke, ready and willing to dispense his own brand of justice. It’s an all-out war with the thinnest line separating the good from the bad. Sonny knows the only way out is to aim straight and stand your ground . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tom Clancy Point of Contact (A Jack Ryan Jr. Novel Book 4) *




  








Jack Ryan Jr. finds himself on the front lines of cyber war and in the eye of a killer storm in this thriller in Tom Clancy's #1 New York Times bestselling series.

A former U.S. senator and defense contractor needs someone to look over the books of Dalfan Technologies, a Singapore company--quickly. He turns to Jack Ryan, Jr., and Paul Brown, two employees of one of the best financial analysis firms in the country, which also happens to be the cover for The Campus, a top secret American intelligence agency.

Brown has no idea that Jack works for The Campus. Jack has no idea that the awkward accountant has been tasked with uploading a cyberwarfare program into the highly secure Dalfan Technologies mainframe on behalf of the CIA. On the verge of mission success, Brown discovers a game within the game, and the people who now want to kill him are as deadly as the cyclone bearing down on the island nation. Together Ryan and Brown race to escape both the dangerous storm and a team of trained assassins in order to prevent a global catastrophe, even at the cost of their own lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blood Infernal: The Order of the Sanguines Series *




  








In a masterpiece of supernatural mystery and apocalyptic prophecy, New York Times bestselling authors James Rollins and Rebecca Cantrell bring to a thunderous conclusion their epic trilogy of novels set between the worlds of shadow and light, between salvation and damnation, where the very gates of Hell must be shattered to discover the true fate of humankind in...

Blood Infernal

As an escalating scourge of grisly murders sweeps the globe, archaeologist Erin Granger must decipher the truth behind an immortal prophecy foretold in the Blood Gospel, a tome written by Christ and lost for centuries: The shackles of Lucifer have been loosened, and his Chalice remains lost. It will take the light of all three to forge the Chalice anew and banish him again to his eternal darkness. With the Apocalypse looming, Erin must again join forces with Army Sergeant Jordan Stone and Father Rhun Korza to search for a treasure lost for millennia. But the prize has already fallen into the hands of their enemy, a demon named Legion, before whom even the walls of the Vatican will fall.

The search for the key to salvation will take Erin and the others across centuries and around the world, from the dusty shelves of the Vatican's secret archives to lost medieval laboratories, where ancient alchemies were employed to horrific ends. All the while, they are hunted, besieged by creatures of uncanny skill and talent. As clues are dug free from ancient underground chapels and found frozen in icy mountain caverns, Erin will discover that the only hope for victory lies in an impossible act--one that will destroy not only her, but all she loves. To protect the world, Erin must walk through the very gates of Hell and face the darkest of enemies: Lucifer himself.

With The Blood Gospel, the first novel in the Order of the Sanguines series, James Rollins and Rebecca Cantrell combined science, myth, and religion to introduce a breathtaking world where miracles hold new meaning and the fight for good over evil is far more complicated than we ever dreamed. And now, in this epic conclusion to the Sanguines trilogy, Blood Infernal, they take us to the very pit of Hell itself, making us peer into the abyss and face our greatest fears, to answer the ultimate question: What price will we pay for true salvation?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Great Cholesterol Myth, Revised and Expanded: Why Lowering Your Cholesterol Won't Prevent Heart Disease--and the Statin-Free Plan that Will *




  








The best-selling book on heart disease, updated with the latest research and clinical findings on high-fat/ketogenic diets, sugar, genetics, and other factors.

Heart disease is the #1 killer. However, traditional heart disease protocols—with their emphasis on lowering cholesterol—have it all wrong. Emerging science is showing that cholesterol levels are a poor predictor of heart disease and that standard prescriptions for lowering it, such as ineffective low-fat/high-carb diets and serious, side-effect-causing statin drugs, obscure the real causes of heart disease. Even doctors at leading institutions have been misled for years based on creative reporting of research results from pharmaceutical companies intent on supporting the $31-billion-a-year cholesterol-lowering drug industry.

The Great Cholesterol Myth reveals the real culprits of heart disease, including: inflammation, fibrinogen, triglycerides, homocysteine, belly fat, triglyceride to HDL ratios, and high glycemic levels.

Best-selling health authors Jonny Bowden, PhD, and Stephen Sinatra, MD, give readers a four-part strategy based on the latest studies and clinical findings for effectively preventing, managing, and reversing heart disease, focusing on diet, exercise, supplements, and stress and anger management. 

Myths vs. Facts

Myth: High cholesterol is the cause of heart disease.
Fact: Cholesterol is only a minor player in the cascade of inflammation which is a cause of heart disease.

Myth: Saturated fat is dangerous.
Fact: Saturated fats are not dangerous. The killer fats are the transfats from partially hydrogenated oils.

Myth: The higher the cholesterol, the shorter the lifespan.
Fact: Higher cholesterol protects you from gastrointestinal disease, pulmonary disease, and hemorrhagic stroke.

Myth: High cholesterol is a predictor of heart attack.
Fact: There is no correlation between cholesterol and heart attacks.

Myth: Lowering cholesterol with statin drugs will prolong your life.
Fact: There is no data to show that statins have a significant impact on longevity.

Myth: Statin drugs are safe.
Fact: Statin drugs can be extremely toxic including causing death.

Myth: Statin drugs are useful in men, women, and the elderly.
Fact: Statin drugs do the best job in middle-aged men with coronary disease.

Myth: Statin drugs are useful in middle-aged men with coronary artery disease because of its impact on cholesterol.
Fact: Statin drugs reduce inflammation and improve blood viscosity (thinning blood). Statins are extremely helpful in men with low HDL and coronary artery disease.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/03/22.

Currently < $3.

*Marines In World War II - The Campaign On New Britain*




  








As the might of the U.S. forces drove the Japanese back toward the Home Islands the Marines embarked on another tough campaign in the jungles of New Britain and the centre for Japanese forces at Rabaul.
Contains 114 photos and 20 maps and charts.

“Aside from my own participation, I have always felt a keen interest in the New Britain operation. Here, apparently, military teamwork came near to perfection. Here it would seem that all arms co-operated so smoothly as to make the result easy.

The truth is that nothing was easy on New Britain. Jungle, swamp and mountain combined with atrocious weather to multiply problems of time and space. Then, too, the Japanese held an inestimable advantage in their familiarity with the terrain-an advantage which they exploited with no little skill. It took maneuver on our part to cope with this phalanx of difficulties, and before the fighting ended it had sprawled over more territory than any other Marine campaign of the war.

There is no such thing as a "light" casualty list, and more than 300 Marines paid with their lives in New Britain’s fetid jungle. But viewed in the light of numbers engaged, ground gained, and enemy losses, it was not a costly victory. On the contrary, the fighting that ranged from Cape Gloucester to Talasea ranks as one of the most economical operations in the entire Pacific.”-LEMUEL C. SHEPHERD, JR., GENERAL, U. S. MARINE CORPS, COMMANDANT OF THE MARINE CORPS


----------



## CS

Currently 99 cents each

*Author Sale: Michaelbrent Collings


  






  






  






  




*
and many more...

*FROM THE AUTHOR: During these difficult times, I am putting ALL my ebook titles - bestsellers, boxed sets, everything—on sale for 99 cents. Because so many of us are in financial difficulty, but still need the moments of escape that only good stories can provide. And because kindness is a contagion worth spreading…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/04/22.

Currently $1.

*Lumera Expedition: Survive: Science Fiction Thriller *




  








The world is on the brink of destruction. Will humanity survive by fleeing to the stars?

Complete climate collapse, deadly government conspiracies, and an exodus to a distant planet. A thrilling, fascinating, and moving science-fiction thriller about the desperate struggle for survival and the legacy of mankind.

In 2042, there is only one season left: summer. The coasts are flooding. Entire countries are wiped off the map. All over the world, people are fleeing inland. Food has become increasingly scarce, diseases are spreading, and more and more people die every day. Now, in a frantic attempt to save mankind, the government wants to inject all citizens with brainbots to protect against diseases.

Julia Jennings, billionaire heiress and freedom fighter, suspects that there is more to it. Her father, Peter Jennings, experiences the consequences of this intervention himself in a dramatic way. FBI Agent John Stanhope is also unsure whether the state can avert the climate apocalypse. The last hope of mankind could be gigantic, ark-like spaceships, which embark for another solar system. Destination: the planet Lumera. Arrival time: the 24th century.

Can humanity save itself and ensure its continued existence? Or is it its own greatest enemy?

NOTE: Though this is the first English publishing, this book was written and published in German before the pandemic, and is not commenting on any real events nor advocating any conspiracy theories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Endurance: The Complete Series*




  








USA Today Bestseller!

A disrespected ship, exiled to lonely patrol in the dark corners of the solar system.

A crew of screw-ups, written off by the entire fleet.

They're about to change everything.

If they don't blow themselves up first.

Join the Endurance's crew - a trigger-happy first officer, a hyperactive engineer, a shy covert operative, a conspiracy-spouting physicist, and a captain trying to earn his way back into his superiors' good graces - as they explore the galaxy by accident and trip their way into saving the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*EIGHT: Terror Has A New Species*




  








Sci-fi action horror in the Amazon jungle...

Deep in the Amazon lies the solution to the global energy crisis - a mysterious source of power that will end our dependency on oil.

It's not the only discovery.

When entomologist Rebecca Riley receives a series of strange photographs from expedition leader and former partner, Ed Reardon, she finds herself heading to Brazil to join the team of scientists assembling there. She hasn't seen Ed for more than a year, and their relationship hadn't ended well.

But his revelation is impossible to ignore.

What she uncovers is beyond imagination: strange statues in the jungle... a ruined city built by the refugees of a lost Pacific continent... and a terrifying new species.

She knows this is no ordinary animal. When the team is attacked, the mission becomes a desperate race for survival, and Rebecca must confront a crippling childhood phobia she'd thought long dead and buried.

An ancient enemy has awakened, one whose very existence has implications for all of humankind... and the planet itself.

TERROR HAS A NEW SPECIES.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Alpha Species (EIGHT Book 2)*




  








The electrifying sequel to the WW Mortensen bestseller, EIGHT.

2,000 years ago, something mysterious stalked the jungles of the Congo.

In Antarctica, a stunning discovery is made in 2,000-year-old ice.

Deep in the Amazon, two months have passed since the incident that nearly cost entomologist Rebecca Riley her life. Separated from her companions and still dealing with the fallout, she struggles to heal and to forget, finding solace in her work.

But when her research is seized, including evidence of the greatest discovery her field has ever seen, she is lured to the States and a top-secret military facility somewhere in Nevada. There, she uncovers a horrifying truth. They've brought something back. Something she hasn't seen before.

Something terrifying.

A new species... a strange, new energy source... and a secret that will change human history. A secret others will kill for.

When the facility goes offline, overrun by a force of mercenaries hell-bent on sabotaging the project, Rebecca again finds herself in a desperate fight for survival... and a race to save the future. She'll need help from old friends, because the jungle had been hiding something... and now it's coming for them all.

TERROR HAS ADAPTED. AND ALL HELL IS ABOUT TO BREAK LOOSE.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*All My Colors *




  








The Twilight Zone meets black comedy in this supernatural revenge parody from the “smart, funny, and unique” Emmy-winning writer of Veep (Neil Gaiman)

When an aspiring writer—and well-known jerk—plagiarizes a book only he seems to remember, he’s dogged by consequences straight out of a horror novel

It is March 1979 in DeKalb Illinois. Todd Milstead is a wannabe writer, a serial adulterer, and a jerk—only tolerated by his friends because he throws the best parties with the best booze. During one such party, Todd shows off his perfect recall, quoting poetry and literature word for word plucked from his eidetic memory. When he begins quoting from a book no one else seems to know, a novel called All My Colors, Todd is incredulous. He can quote it from cover to cover—and yet it doesn't seem to exist.

With a looming divorce and mounting financial worries, Todd finally tries to write a novel, with the vague idea of making money from his talent. The only problem is he can't write. But the book—All My Colors—is there in his head. Todd makes a decision: he will “write” this book that nobody but him can remember. After all, if nobody’s heard of it, how can he get into trouble?

As the dire consequences of his actions come home to both Todd and his long-suffering friends, it becomes clear that there is a high—and painful—price to pay for his crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Stepford Wives *




  








The internationally bestselling novel by the author of A Kiss Before Dying, The Boys from Brazil, and Rosemary's Baby


With an Introduction by Peter Straub


For Joanna, her husband, Walter, and their children, the move to beautiful Stepford seems almost too good to be true. It is. For behind the town's idyllic facade lies a terrible secret -- a secret so shattering that no one who encounters it will ever be the same.

At once a masterpiece of psychological suspense and a savage commentary on a media-driven society that values the pursuit of youth and beauty at all costs, The Stepford Wives is a novel so frightening in its final implications that the title itself has earned a place in the American lexicon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Agenda: How a Republican Supreme Court is Reshaping America*




  






What is a conservative Supreme Court doing with its power?

From 2011, when Republicans gained control of the House of Representatives, until the pandemic made inaction untenable, Congress enacted hardly any major legislation outside of the tax law President Trump signed in 2017. In the same period, the Supreme Court dismantled much of America's campaign finance law, severely weakened the Voting Rights Act, permitted states to opt-out of the Affordable Care Act's Medicaid expansion, weakened laws protecting against age discrimination and sexual and racial harassment, and held that every state must permit same-sex couples to marry. This powerful unelected body, now controlled by six very conservative Republicans, has and will become the locus of policymaking in the United States.

Ian Millhiser, Vox's Supreme Court correspondent, tells the story of what those six justices are doing with their power. The right to abortion is gone, and affirmative action will soon be unlawful. But Millhiser shows that it is in the most arcane decisions that the Court will fundamentally reshape America, transforming it into something far less democratic, by attacking voting rights, dismantling and vetoing the federal administrative state, ignoring the separation of church and state, and putting corporations above the law. The Agenda exposes a radically altered Supreme Court whose powers extend far beyond transforming any individual right— its agenda is to shape the very nature of America's government, redefining who gets to have legal rights, who is beyond the reach of the law, and who chooses the people who make our laws.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hounds of the Basket Stitch (A Black Sheep & Co. Mystery Book 3) *




  








The Black Sheep Knitters come to the aid of two sisters—one a victim and one a suspect . . .

Maggie Messina knows that knitting is not only enjoyable, it also calms both the mind and soul. She’s happy to visit two sisters, Holly and Rose Piper, and teach them some simple stitches, while the rest of the Black Sheep knitters tag along. Dana Haeger has known the young women since they were children and is the closest thing to family the Pipers now have. Dana is especially concerned about Rose, who has been easily overwhelmed ever since a car accident many years ago. She is at her best managing the houseful of hounds that she rescues and shelters, while Holly runs the family nursery and remains devoted to Rose’s care. The lesson goes well, but the knitters are troubled about the sisters living alone in such a remote corner of Plum Harbor.

Their worst fears are realized when Holly is attacked in her greenhouse and the building set ablaze. Rose is found unconscious nearby, her dogs running wild. When she wakes, her memory is blank. Holly is hospitalized and unable to offer even a clue. The Black Sheep suspect a mysterious drifter who had talked his way into a few days of wages, and just as quickly, disappeared. Or was it their estranged stepbrother, Toby, full of family grievances and eager to make a claim on the estate? Or, heaven forbid . . . was it Rose? Hovering over all these questions like an ominous shadow is a dark secret from the sisters’ past.

While it seems everything is unraveling, the knitters will need to keep their wits as sharp as their needles to prove Rose’s innocence and stop a killer from striking again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Strangers on a Skein (A Black Sheep & Co. Mystery Book 4) *




  








Romantic entanglements and handcrafted murder tie the Black Sheep knitters in knotswhen the local farmers’ market becomes a haven for a killer . . .

Phoebe Myers, Black Sheep Knitting Shop’s assistant manager, finally comes out from behind the counter to sell her own creations—Socks by Phoebe—at the Plum Harbor Farmers’ and Crafts Market, a lively, colorful venue that draws shoppers from miles around. But her excitement cools when she learns the previous tenant of her booth, farmer Jimmy Hooper, committed suicide. She’s barely raised her Grand Opening banner when Hooper’s death is upgraded to murder.

Phoebe worries that her stall is jinxed when things go from bad to worse. The last person she wants to see, her ex-boyfriend Harry “The Potter” McSweeney, appears in the stall across the aisle to sell his wares. The Black Sheep advise Phoebe to be strong and resist the handsome artist’s spell. But romantic sparks and tempers explode in a very public scene—and a pile of broken pottery. Before Phoebe can get back to business, her stall is trashed, her Facebook page hacked, and another vendor is found dead. 

The Black Sheep worry for Phoebe’s safety, especially when Harry becomes the prime suspect in both crimes. Phoebe refuses to believe he’s a killer and is determined to prove him innocent. Her friends are not convinced, but for Phoebe’s sake—and her safety—the Black Sheep puts their wits together to catch the crafty marketplace killer who’s hiding in plain sight . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Those Who Remain (Homer Watson Book 1) *




  








Detective Homer Watson’s young children wake him up multiple times a night, his roof leaks terribly, and his car rarely starts the first time. Life’s not perfect, but he and his family have what they need. They’re happy, more or less.

Then a jogger finds a young woman murdered at a local park.

She was strangled with a climbing rope and left to die. Homer recognizes her at a glance. Every cop within a hundred miles could do the same.

A year ago, the victim allegedly murdered an undercover narcotics detective in cold blood. A jury found her not guilty.

Homer launches himself into the investigation. For his entire career, he’s followed the evidence wherever it led, but in this case, every puzzle Homer solves merely leads to another.

As his investigation unravels around him, he finds the remaining threads point to the one place he’s scared to go: Home.

Those Who Remain is the first novel in New York Times’ bestselling author Chris Culver’s Homer Watson series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Woman in the Mirror: A Novel*




  








Rebecca James unveils a chilling modern gothic novel of a family consumed by the shadows and secrets of its past in The Woman in the Mirror.

For more than two centuries, Winterbourne Hall has stood atop a bluff overseeing the English countryside of Cornwall and the sea beyond. Enshrouded by fog and enveloped by howling winds, the imposing edifice casts a darkness over the town.

In 1947, Londoner Alice Miller accepts a post as governess at Winterbourne, looking after twin children Constance and Edmund for their widower father, Captain Jonathan de Grey. Falling under the de Greys’ spell, Alice believes the family will heal her own past sorrows. But then the twins’ adoration becomes deceitful and taunting. Their father, ever distant, turns spiteful and cruel. The manor itself seems to lash out. Alice finds her surroundings subtly altered, her air slightly chilled. Something malicious resents her presence, something clouding her senses and threatening her very sanity.

In present day New York, art gallery curator Rachel Wright has learned she is a descendant of the de Greys and heir to Winterbourne. Adopted as an infant, she never knew her birth parents or her lineage. At long last, Rachel will find answers to questions about her identity that have haunted her entire life. But what she finds in Cornwall is a devastating tragic legacy that has afflicted generations of de Greys. A legacy borne from greed and deceit, twisted by madness, and suffused with unrequited love and unequivocal rage.

There is only one true mistress of Winterbourne. She will not tolerate any woman who dares to cross its threshold and call it home. Those who do will only find a reflection of their own wicked sins and an inherited vengeance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Matchmaker: A Spy in Berlin*




  








A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice

In the vein of Graham Greene and John le Carré, The Matchmaker delivers a chilling Cold War spy story set in West Berlin, where an American woman targeted by the Stasi must confront the truth behind her German husband's mysterious disappearance.

Berlin, 1989. Protests across East Germany threaten the Iron Curtain and Communism is the ill man of Europe.

Anne Simpson, an American who works as a translator at the Joint Operations Refugee Committee, thinks she is in a normal marriage with a charming East German. But then her husband disappears and the CIA and Western German intelligence arrive at her door.

Nothing about her marriage is as it seems. She had been targeted by the Matchmaker—a high level East German counterintelligence officer—who runs a network of Stasi agents. These agents are his "Romeos" who marry vulnerable women in West Berlin to provide them with cover as they report back to the Matchmaker. Anne has been married to a spy, and now he has disappeared, and is presumably dead.

The CIA are desperate to find the Matchmaker because of his close ties to the KGB. They believe he can establish the truth about a high-ranking Soviet defector. They need Anne because she's the only person who has seen his face - from a photograph that her husband mistakenly left out in his office - and she is the CIA’s best chance to identify him before the Matchmaker escapes to Moscow. Time is running out as the Berlin Wall falls and chaos engulfs East Germany.

But what if Anne's husband is not dead? And what if Anne has her own motives for finding the Matchmaker to deliver a different type of justice?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Treasure of the Deep: A Treasure Hunting Adventure Novel (A Nick Caine Adventure Book 2) *




  








Nick Caine, the looter with a heart of gold, finds himself stranded on a forgotten island in the southern Maldives.

Seemingly betrayed by Marie Da Vinci, Nick is forced to gamble his and Ishi's very existence on an ancient map.

A map that promises an incredible horde of hidden pirate treasure.

The very words are music to a looter's ears...

Except the duo aren't alone on the island.

Modern day pirates are on the scene...murderous pirates.

The stakes quickly escalate, leaving Nick and Ishi very little time to narrow down the map's clues.

Soon, their fate and that of an exotic Maldivian beauty named Norema hang in precarious balance...

Proving once again that looting is a deadly business.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pyramid of the Gods: A Treasure Hunting Adventure Novel (A Nick Caine Adventure Book 3) *




  








Deep in an Egyptian desert known as The Great Sand Sea lies an ancient treasure trove of Hittite gold.

Legend says the gold belongs to the famed goddess, Sekhmet.

But a map belonging to Nick Caine says otherwise...

As Nick and Ishi journey to the deadly wasteland just north of Sudan, fortune smiles when they uncover one of Egypt's last buried pyramids.

But a band of violent marauders descending on the site threaten not only to claim the gold for themselves, but to spill innocent blood in the process.

Not on Nick Caine’s watch.

Lord help anyone who gets between a looter and his gold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Curse of the Druids: A Treasure Hunting Adventure Novel (A Nick Caine Adventure Book 4) *




  








Long ago, before the myth of Merlin the Magician took root in the annals of time, a sacred amulet was said to bridge the mystical chasm between mankind and a race of gods and goddesses.

According to legend, the Ambrosius Amulet lays hidden amid the ruins of the lesser known Bluehenge.

As luck would have it, a map leading to this sacred amulet has fallen into the hands of Nick Caine.

Belonging to Marie Da Vinci, her deceased father entrusted the map to her shortly before he died. His dream—and now her quest—is for Marie to locate and procure it for a prestigious museum in Los Angeles.

But there's a problem...

Nick and Ishi are being chased across Europe by hired assassins.

A lost magical amulet, trained killers, and a perplexing map?

All in a day’s work for everyone's favorite looter with a heart of gold...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Last Letters from Attu: The True Story of Etta Jones, Alaska Pioneer and Japanese POW *




  







Etta Jones was not a World War II soldier or a war time spy. She was a school teacher whose life changed forever on that Sunday morning in June 1942 when the Japanese military invaded Attu Island and Etta became a prisoner of war.

Etta and her sister moved to the Territory of Alaska in 1922. She planned to stay only one year as a vacation, but this 40 something year old nurse from back east met Foster Jones and fell in love. They married and for nearly twenty years they lived, worked and taught in remote Athabascan, Alutiiq, Yup’ik and Aleut villages where they were the only outsiders. Their last assignment was Attu.

After the invasion, Etta became a prisoner of war and spent 39 months in Japanese POW sites located in Yokohama and Totsuka. She was the first female Caucasian taken prisoner by a foreign enemy on the North American Continent since the War of 1812, and she was the first American female released by the Japanese at the end of World War II.

Using descriptive letters that she penned herself, her unpublished manuscript, historical documents and personal interviews with key people who were involved with events as they happened, her extraordinary story is told for the first time in this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Alpha One Sixteen: A Combat Infantryman's Year in Vietnam *




  








In this “great and necessary addition to the canon of Vietnam War memoirs” the author “is a thoroughly human Virgil guiding us through the hell of combat” (New York Journal of Books).

Peter Clark’s year in Vietnam began in July 1966, when he was shipped out with hundreds of other young recruits as a replacement in the 1st Infantry Division. Assigned to the Alpha Company, Clark gives a visceral and vivid account of life in the platoon as he progresses from green recruit to seasoned soldier over the course of a year.

Alpha One Sixteen follows Clark as he discovers how to handle the daily confusion of distinguishing combatants from civilians. The Viet Cong were a largely unseen enemy who fought a guerrilla war, setting traps and landmines everywhere. As he continues his journey, Clark gradually learns the techniques for coping with the daily horrors he encounters, the technical skills needed to fight and survive, and how to deal with the awful reality of civilian casualties.

Fighting aside, it rained almost every day, and insect bites constantly plagued the soldiers as they moved through dense jungle, muddy rice paddies, and sandy roads. From the food they ate to the inventive ways they managed to shower—and the off-duty time they spent in the bars of Tokyo—every aspect of the platoon’s lives is explored in this revealing book.

A Military Book Club main selection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Recce: Small Team Missions Behind Enemy Lines *




  








A gripping firsthand account of life and combat operations in the elite South African Special Forces, known as Recces, by a veteran Recce officer.

The South African Special Forces are one of the most effective—and mysterious—military units in the world. Working in secret on covert operations, the legendary Recces have long fascinated, but little is known about how they operate. Now Koos Stadler, a career officer in the South African Special Forces, shares a revealing chronicle of his life and his experiences in the Border War.

Shortly after passing the grueling Special Forces selection course in the early 1980s, Koos Stadler joined the so-called Small Teams group at 5 Reconnaissance Regiment. This sub-unit was made up of two-man teams and was responsible for many secret missions behind enemy lines. Sent to blow up railway lines and enemy fighter jets in south Angola, Stadler and his partner stared death in the face many times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Zero Footprint: The True Story of a Private Military Contractor's Covert Assignments in Syria, Libya, And the World's Most Dangerous Places *





  








This national bestseller is a dramatic insider account of the world of private military contracting.

Armored cars, burner phones, top-notch weaponry and top-secret missions -- this is the life of today's private military contractor. Like author Simon Chase, many PMCs were once the world's top military operatives, and since retiring from outfits like US Navy SEAL TEAM Six and the UK's Special Boat Service, they have devoted their lives to executing sensitive and hazardous missions overseas.

Working at the request of U.S. and British government entities as well as for private clients, he takes on jobs that require "zero footprint," with no trace of their actions left behind. Chase delivers firsthand accounts of tracking Bin Laden in Afghanistan and being one of the first responders after the attack on the U.S. Consulate in Benghazi. We see his teams defuse terrorist bombs, guard dignitaries, and protect convoys traveling through perilous territory -- and then there are the really big jobs: top-secret "zero footprint" missions that include searching for High Value Targets and setting up arms shipping networks.

The missions in Zero Footprint will shock readers, but so will the personal dangers. Chase and the men he works with operate without government backup or air rescue. If they die serving their country, they remain anonymous. There are no military honors or benefits. Contractors like Simon Chase are the unsung heroes in the war against terrorism, a strong, but largely invisible force -- until now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/04/22.

Currently $2.

*Warrior's Creed: A Life of Preparing for and Facing the Impossible *




  








The riveting story of how a young boy's upbringing with outlaw culture and charismatic role models forged him into an elite Marine and a decorated Pararescueman.

"Absence of self is my sword" comprises the final line in "The Warrior's Creed," a 14th century poem written by an unknown Japanese Samurai, and this is the code Master Sergeant Roger Sparks embodied as a Recon Marine turned Alaskan Pararescueman. A living legend in the military, Sparks first made a name for himself within elite Marine Reconnaissance units. He went on to become an instructor where he trained future Reconnaissance Marines with unorthodox and ancient indigenous warrior techniques. A decade later, the same methods would keep him and others alive, when he hoisted into a maelstrom of violence to rescue an embattled platoon in the rugged mountains of eastern Afghanistan.

Introduced to a tough code of honor, family, and brotherhood from birth, Roger Sparks rose to become a distinguished instructor in Marine Reconnaissance and a Silver Star recipient as an Alaska Pararescueman. A raw and exhilarating tale of guts, grit, and heart, Warrior's Creed recounts the hidden side of special operations training, heroic and heartbreaking Alaskan wilderness rescues, and the surreal and deadly rescues during Operation Bulldog Bite in Afghanistan’s Watapur Valley.

This powerful and inspirational story is as much of a self-help book as it is an edge of your seat military memoir. Warrior's Creed reveals a motivating and mindful approach to overcoming the odds, facing the impossible, and finding mercy and grace in the aftermath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/05/22.

Currently $1.

*Stopwatchers: A Time Travel Thriller*




  








If Ryan Reynolds played a sarcastic, time-traveling James Bond, it might look something like this.

Michael Gantt used to be a Stopwatcher, part of a secret government agency that uses time travel to fix disasters. Now he's not. That's because looping back in time really messes with your memory, and even the best agents start hanging it up when they're no longer sure what actually happened.

But when agency director Jim Dutton asks him to come back and do one more run, Michael has a hard choice to make. He doesn't want to lose any more of his grounding. But it sucks living off cheap beer and ramen. And the idea of saving New York from a nuclear explosion fills him with a pride he hasn't felt since joining the agency.

What he doesn't realize is there's a reason Jim is asking him to go. Time travel can have unintended consequences. And when things go wrong, sometimes the biggest consequence is having to save everyone from yourself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Immortal Wake Box Set: A Tech Noir Series (3 Books, 1 Novella) *




  








An award-winning tech noir series about a dark and distant future.

This box set contains the complete trilogy of books:

Transient (Book 1)

The year is 2578. An immortal regime has pushed humanity to the brink of extinction. Jonas, a human spy, must infiltrate the eternal realm and defeat the enemy from within.

Thursday Midnight (Book 2)

Two years after fleeing the city, Jonas remains in hiding. His plans to remake society are slowly progressing, but then a frightening new foe rises from the ashes.

The Mortal Vestige (Book 3)

Having witnessed the cold cruelty of annihilation, Jonas is stunned and disoriented. With nothing left to lose, he must sift through the ruins of civilization in search of hope.


** BONUS READ **

The Bone Maiden: An Immortal Wake Prequel Novella

In a horrifying time where humanity fought to survive, none were able to challenge the rising factions. That is, until vengeance found its champion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lightfoot: A Space Opera Adventure Romance (Massoud Chronicles Book 2) *




  








‘Nature had discovered he was not one of her creatures, and she had attempted to erase the error of his existence. Nature – Mother Nature—had wanted him dead. He was not one of her children. In the natural order, he would never have existed.’

Vice Admiral David James Lightfoot is egotistical, imperious, and judgmental. So, it’s no surprise he’s lonely.

Finding himself bored and unoccupied during a lengthy space voyage, he forms a surprising attachment to a charming little girl. His new friend isn’t a distraction from his duty to counter an alien invasion – but her dreadful mother is.

Elizabeth Massoud is unwilling to share her child's affection with a man who has always judged her harshly. They have nothing in common and no basis for a relationship. But then, it's remarkable what a mother will do to protect her precious child...

This is a second chance romance with a strong family theme. It is also a science fiction novel that goes light on the science. There is mild sexual content leading to, and from, the bedroom door. 

This is the second book in the Massoud Chronicles, and we revisit some of our favorite characters, including Elizabeth Massoud. However, this title can also be read as a stand-alone novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Vox *




  








THE NATIONAL BESTSELLER • ONE OF ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY'S AND SHEREADS' BOOKS TO READ AFTER THE HANDMAID'S TALE

“[An] electrifying debut.”—O, The Oprah Magazine 
“The real-life parallels will make you shiver.”—Cosmopolitan

Set in a United States in which half the population has been silenced, Vox is the harrowing, unforgettable story of what one woman will do to protect herself and her daughter.

On the day the government decrees that women are no longer allowed more than one hundred words per day, Dr. Jean McClellan is in denial. This can't happen here. Not in America. Not to her.

Soon women are not permitted to hold jobs. Girls are not taught to read or write. Females no longer have a voice. Before, the average person spoke sixteen thousand words each day, but now women have only one hundred to make themselves heard.

For herself, her daughter, and every woman silenced, Jean will reclaim her voice.

This is just the beginning...not the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Wakening *




  








A team of paranormal investigators, a priest and a defrocked priest with a dark secret join forces to combat of a vengeful ancient demon, and the evil spreading throughout a small New York town.

Fifty years ago, Father Leo Bonaventura, a young exorcist, cast a demon out from a young boy in Central America. The demon, Asmodeus, vowed revenge. Now the demon has returned, in the same town where Bonaventura is a retired priest nearing the end of his life. In a series of not-so-coincidental events, the possession of a young girl brings together an unlikely group of people, all of whom are linked in their pasts in some way: A group of paranormal investigators, including twin psychics. Robert Lockhart, a defrocked priest with a dark secret that only the twins know. A father whose dead wife was a college girlfriend of Robert’s and once conjured an evil spirit with him through a Ouiji board. Now they must all join forces and help Father Bonaventura rid the town not only of Asmodeus, but also the plague of poltergeists that have followed the demon into our world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Best. State. Ever.: A Florida Man Defends His Homeland *




  








A brilliantly funny exploration of the Sunshine State from the man who knows it best: Pulitzer Prize winner and New York Times–bestselling author Dave Barry.

We never know what will happen next in Florida. We know only that, any minute now, something will.
Every few months, Dave Barry gets a call from some media person wanting to know, “What the hell is wrong with Florida?” Somehow, the state’s acquired an image as a subtropical festival of stupid, and as a loyal Floridian, Dave begs to differ. Sure, there was the 2000 election. And people seem to take their pants off for no good reason. And it has flying insects the size of LeBron James. But it is a great state, and Dave is going to tell you why. Join him as he celebrates Florida from Key West at the bottom to whatever it is that’s at the top, from the Sunshine State’s earliest history to the fun-fair of weirdness that it is today.

It’s the most hilarious book yet from “the funniest damn writer in the whole country” (Carl Hiaasen, and he should know). By the end, you’ll have to admit that whatever else you might think about Florida—you can never say it’s boring.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Never Let Them See You Cry *




  








True stories of crime in Miami by the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of The Corpse Had a Familiar Face.

Set against the neon backdrop of the South Florida city where Miami Herald reporter Edna Buchanan covered the police beat for nearly two decades, this memoir collects true tales of both heroes and villains—from the heartbreaking to the heartwarming to the outright hilarious.

“A flurry of cases—of criminal Christmases, historic crimes, homicidal love, cop heroes, rescuers, odd occurrences (such as that of the barbiturate-soaked gunman who took 26 direct hits from cops’ guns and kept shooting until a 27th round took him down) . . . a generous bonanza for crime buffs, presented by one of the sharpest writers in the field.” —Kirkus Reviews


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*We Share the Same Sky: A Memoir of Memory & Migration *




  








Winner of the 2022 Maine Literary Award for Memoir

''Cerrotti brings her podcast of the same name to the page with the gripping and deeply moving debut account of her late Jewish grandmother’s experience growing up in Nazi-occupied territory during WWII.'' --Publishers Weekly (starred review)

In 2009, Rachael Cerrotti, a college student pursuing a career in photojournalism, asked her grandmother, Hana, if she could record her story. Rachael knew that her grandmother was a Holocaust survivor and the only one in her family alive at the end of the war. Rachael also knew that she survived because of the kindness of strangers. It wasn’t a secret. Hana spoke about her history publicly and regularly. But, Rachael wanted to document it as only a granddaughter could. So, that’s what they did: Hana talked and Rachael wrote.

Upon Hana’s passing in 2010, Rachael discovered an incredible archive of her life. There were preserved albums and hundreds of photographs dating back to the 1920s. There were letters waiting to be translated, journals, diaries, deportation and immigration papers as well as creative writings from various stages of Hana’s life.

Rachael digitized and organized it all, plucking it from the past and placing it into her present. Then, she began retracing her grandmother’s story, following her through Central Europe, Scandinavia, and across the United States. She tracked down the descendants of those who helped save her grandmother’s life during the war. Rachael went in pursuit of her grandmother’s memory to explore how the retelling of family stories becomes the history itself.

We Share the Same Sky weaves together the stories of these two young women—Hana as a refugee who remains one step ahead of the Nazis at every turn, and Rachael, whose insatiable curiosity to touch the past guides her into the lives of countless strangers, bringing her love and tragic loss. Throughout the course of her twenties, Hana’s history becomes a guidebook for Rachael in how to live a life empowered by grief.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Wild Sheep Chase: A Novel (Trilogy of the Rat Book 3) *




  








A New York Times bestselling author—and “a mythmaker for the millennium, a wiseacre wiseman” (New York Times Book Review)—delivers a surreal and elaborate quest that takes readers from Tokyo to the remote mountains of northern Japan, where the unnamed protagonist has a surprising confrontation with his demons.

An advertising executive receives a postcard from a friend and casually appropriates the image for an advertisement. What he doesn’t realize is that included in the scene is a mutant sheep with a star on its back, and in using this photo he has unwittingly captured the attention of a man who offers a menacing ultimatum: find the sheep or face dire consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dangerous Ground: My Friendship with a Serial Killer *




  








The bestselling author of Targeted shares the identity of the serial killer who co-starred with him on Dark Minds and the story of their intriguing bond.

In September 2011, M. William Phelps made a decision that would change reality-based television—and his own life. He asked a convicted serial killer to act as a consultant for his TV series. Under the code name “Raven,” the murderer shared his insights into the minds of other killers and helped analyze their crimes. As the series became an international sensation, Raven became Phelps's unlikely confidante, ally—and friend.

In this deeply personal account, Phelps traces his own family's dark history, and takes us into the heart and soul of a serial murderer. He also chronicles the complex relationship he developed with Raven. From questions about morality to Raven's thoughts on the still-unsolved, brutal murder of Phelps's sister-in-law, the author found himself grappling with an unwanted, unexpected, unsettling connection with a cold-blooded killer.

Drawing on over seven thousand pages of letters, dozens of hours of recorded conversations, personal and Skype visits, and a friendship five years in the making, Phelps sheds new light on Raven's bloody history, including details of an unknown victim, the location of a still-buried body—and a jaw-dropping admission. All this makes for an unforgettable journey into the mind of a charming, manipulative psychopath that few would dare to know—and the determined journalist who did just that.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Baseball Field Guide: An In-Depth Illustrated Guide to the Complete Rules of Baseball *




  








Newly updated third edition: A “splendidly clear and concise” guide to the rules of the game (The Boston Globe).

Even if you’re a diehard fan of our national pastime, sometimes an umpire’s call can be a little baffling. And for newer fans, Major League Baseball’s nuanced rules—developed and revised over decades—can be downright perplexing.

Now updated throughout with the latest changes, including the no-pitch intentional walk and “bona fide slides” for interferences on a double play, the Baseball Field Guide explains every rule in plain English:


Rules that apply before, during, and after the game
Equipment specifications and field requirements
Duties of the coaches, managers, and umpires
Rules for spectators (yes, they have rules, too!)
The clearest explanation anywhere of the infamous Infield Fly Rule, and much more!

Designed for quick and intuitive searches, this entertaining reference will help you understand every aspect of the game.

“Unlike the official rulebook, which has codes as dense as the Dewey Decimal System, this illustrated reference is easy to read and covers everything.” —San Diego Union-Tribune


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Enchanted to Death (The Crayon Kitten Cozy Mystery Series Book 2)*




  








Does a Soggy Death Spell Murder?

The victim loved playing games on people and she may in death as well. Could the death be her own last laugh on those she wanted to exact revenge? Her children weren't fond of her games or each other. Has one of them taken the sport of pranks one step too far? And why was a man written into her will at the last minute? Seems strange. Can Kacie collect clues from the dear departed or does the deceased still want to play games, even in death?

Find out in the second book in the Crayon Kitten Paranormal Mystery Series


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*He Shall Thunder in the Sky: An Amelia Peabody Mystery *




  






“Passion among the pyramids. Forged antiquities. A country at war. A camel in the garden. A cameo by Lawrence of Arabia. Add in Peters’s trademark intelligent plotting, engaging characters, and stylish writing and we can hardly ask for anything more.”

—Cincinnati Enquirer


One of the most beloved characters in mystery/suspense fiction, archeologist and Egyptologist Amelia Peabody bravely faces gravest peril in Cairo on the eve of World War One in New York Times bestselling Grandmaster Elizabeth Peters’s magnificent Egyptian adventure, He Shall Thunder in the Sky. The San Francisco Examiner calls these heart-racing exploits of Amelia and her courageous family, the Emersons, “pure delight.” But perhaps the New York Times Book Review states it best: “Between Amelia Peabody and Indiana Jones, it’s Amelia—in wit and daring—by a landslide.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Other Side Of The Wall: A Gripping Psychological Thriller *




  








When Sylvia looks out her bedroom window at night and sees a child face down in the pond next door, she races into her neighbour's garden. But the pond is empty, and no-one is answering the door.

Wondering if night feeds and sleep deprivation are getting to her, she hurriedly retreats. Besides, the fact that a local child has gone missing must be preying on her mind. Then, a week later, she hears the sound of a man crying through her bedroom wall.

The man living next door, Sam, has recently moved in. His wife and children are away for the summer and he joins them at weekends. Sylvia finds him friendly and helpful, yet she becomes increasingly uneasy about him.

Then Sylvia's little daughter wakes one night, screaming that there's a man in her room. This is followed by a series of bizarre disturbances in the house.

Sylvia's husband insists it's all in her mind, but she is certain it's not - there's something very wrong on the other side of the wall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kittyhawk Down: Dennis Copping & ET574 *




  








Sunday 28th June 1942

Flight Sergeant Dennis Copping took off in a single-seat Kittyhawk fighter for a short flight across Egypt. He never arrived at his destination. The aeroplane was later found crash-landed, virtually intact, three hundred miles into the Sahara with no sign of the pilot. There is evidence he survived the landing and indeed stayed with the aeroplane for a while, but he has so far never been found.

Why was it there and what happened to the pilot?

After extensive research including regular contact with surviving relatives and the man who first found the aeroplane, Jonathan Nicholas has pieced together Dennis Copping’s desert war blending real people, events and places into an exciting new novel, a thrilling wartime desert mystery never-before-told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Blizzard of Polar Bears: A Novel of Suspense (Alex Carter Series Book 2)*




  








Wildlife biologist Alex Carter is back, fighting for endangered species in the Canadian Arctic and battling for her life in this action-packed follow-up to A Solitude of Wolverines, “a true stunner of a thriller debut” (James Rollins) and “a great read” (Nevada Barr).



Fresh off her wolverine study in Montana, wildlife biologist Alex Carter lands a job studying a threatened population of polar bears in the Canadian Arctic. Embedded with a small team of Arctic researchers, she tracks the majestic bears by air, following them over vast, snowy terrain, spending days leaning precariously out of a helicopter with a tranquilizer gun, until she can get down on the ice to examine them up close.

But as her study progresses, and she gathers data on the health of individual bears, things start to go awry. Her helicopter pilot quits unexpectedly, equipment goes missing, and a late-night intruder breaks into her lab and steals the samples she’s collected. She realizes that someone doesn’t want her to complete her study, but Alex is not easily deterred.

Managing to find a replacement pilot, she returns to the icy expanses of Hudson Bay. But the helicopter catches fire in midflight, forcing the team to land on a vast sheet of white far from civilization. Surviving on the frozen landscape is difficult enough, but as armed assailants close in on snowmobiles, Alex must rely on her skills and tenacity to survive this onslaught and carry out her mission.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Key-Lock Man (Louis L'Amour Lost Treasures): A Novel (Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures) *




  








The classic Western, now newly repackaged as part of Bantam's Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures program—with never-before-seen material from Louis and his son, Beau L'Amour.

He had led the posse for miles through the desert, but now Matt Keelock was growing desperate. He was worried about Kristina. His trip to the town of Freedom for supplies had ended in a shootout. If caught he would hang. Even though Kris could handle a horse and rifle as well as most men, the possibility of Oskar Neerland's finding her made Matt's blood run cold. He knew the violent and obsessive Neerland, publicly embarrassed when Matt had stepped in and stolen Kris away, would try to kill them both if given half a chance. Matt tried to convince himself that Neerland had returned to the East. But Matt was wrong. Miles away in the town of Freedom, Oskar Neerland was accepting a new job. In his first duty as marshal, he would lead the posse that was tracking down Matt Keelock.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ten Thousand Islands (A Doc Ford Novel Book 7) *




  








Government agent-turned-marine biologist Doc Ford sails an endless sea of questions when he agrees to investigate a death from the past. Years ago, off Florida’s Gulf Coast, a teenaged girl found an ancient gold medallion. Then, she began having nightmares. Then she was found hanging from a tree.
Now, years later, the girl’s mother is being terrorized with break-ins, phone calls with no one there—and her daughter’s grave has been dug up. Somebody wants that medallion.

The search for answers will lead Doc through a shadowy world of ancient ritual and modern corruption, to an evil that was born in the past—but lives in the present…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wildfire: An action-packed vigilante thriller (Vince Bellator Book 2) *




  








When Vince Bellator, a highly decorated and lethal former Delta Force soldier witnesses an innocent family’s death, he vows revenge. Even if that means taking on Angel Lopez, the violent head of the Caidos drug cartel.

But Vince is living on borrowed time. After using lethal force to prevent a terrorist attack on the Lincoln Memorial, Vince is unsure if the government will pardon him or arrest him.

He must work quickly to uncover the perilous secrets of the Caidos drug empire. Including Angel’s latest smuggling ventures with his ruthless Russian business partner, Pavel Krupin.

Risking everything to bring Lopez down, Vince sets off on his most dangerous mission yet.

But how far is Vince willing to go for revenge?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Sensory Order: An Inquiry into the Foundations of Theoretical Psychology *




  








The Nobel Prize-winning economist explores how the mind works—an early landmark in the field of cognitive science.

The Sensory Order, first published in 1952, sets forth F. A. Hayek's classic theory of mind in which he describes the mental mechanism that classifies perceptions that cannot be accounted for by physical laws. Though Hayek is more commonly known as an icon in the field of economics, his genius was wide-ranging—and his contribution to theoretical psychology is of continuing significance to cognitive scientists as well as to economists interested in the interplay between psychology and market systems, and has been addressed in the work of Thomas Szasz, Gerald Edelman, and Joaquin Fuster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Viking Heart: How Scandinavians Conquered the World *




  








“An absorbing and humane account . . . Mr. Herman is at pains to remind us that the Viking world was never just a stage for mayhem. It was, he says, ‘about daring to reach for more than the universe had gifted you, no matter the odds and the obstacles.’ In short: We might all take our own life’s cue from the Viking heart.”—The Wall Street Journal

From a New York Times best-selling historian and Pulitzer Prize finalist, a sweeping epic of how the Vikings and their descendants have shaped history and America

Scandinavia has always been a world apart. For millennia Norwegians, Danes, Finns, and Swedes lived a remote and rugged existence among the fjords and peaks of the land of the midnight sun. But when they finally left their homeland in search of opportunity, these wanderers—including the most famous, the Vikings—would reshape Europe and beyond. Their ingenuity, daring, resiliency, and loyalty to family and community would propel them to the gates of Rome, the steppes of Russia, the courts of Constantinople, and the castles of England and Ireland. But nowhere would they leave a deeper mark than across the Atlantic, where the Vikings’ legacy would become the American Dream.

In The Viking Heart, Arthur Herman melds a compelling historical narrative with cutting-edge archaeological and DNA research to trace the epic story of this remarkable and diverse people. He shows how the Scandinavian experience has universal meaning, and how we can still be inspired by their indomitable spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Great Plague: A People's History *








Focusing on Britain’s peasants, shopkeepers, and other commoners, this history of the deadly Black Plague is a “local account of the countrywide calamity” (The Times).

In this intimate history of the extraordinary Black Plague pandemic that swept through the British Isles in 1665, Evelyn Lord focuses on the plague’s effects on smaller towns, where every death was a singular blow affecting the entire community.

Lord’s fascinating reconstruction of life during plague times presents the personal experiences of a wide range of individuals, from historical notables Samuel Pepys and Isaac Newton to common folk who tilled the land and ran the shops. The Great Plague brings this dark era to vivid life—through stories of loss and survival from those who grieved, those who fled, and those who hid to await their fate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Secrets of the Spitfire: The Story of Beverley Shenstone, the Man Who Perfected the Elliptical Wing *




  







This book tells the tale of the brilliant aerodynamicist Beverley Shenstone MASc, HonFRAes, FAIAA,AFIAS, FCASI, HonOSTIV.

As R.J. Mitchells chief aerodynamicist, it was Shenstone who designed the Spitfires wing - the wing that gave the Spitfire it's crucial advantage in the Battle of Britain and beyond. A quiet man, Shenstone never sought glory for his work, yet in recent years he has been credited as the man who persuaded Mitchell to adopt the ellipse a modified ellipse that was unique in its shape and its combined use of two integrated aerofoil sections. Shenstones knife-edge shape reached far back into early aeronautics for its inspiration.

This book also names the other forgotten Spitfire design contributors who were Mitchells men Mr Faddy, Mr Fear, Mr Fenner, Mr Shirvall, a Prof Howland and others.

Intriguingly, Shenstone had left his native Canada and early training as an RCAF pilot, to study at Junkers and then under the father of the delta wing Alexander Lippisch in Germany in the early 1930s. There, he became immersed in delta wings and flying wings. He also became a glider pilot. The story of how Beverley came to be in the right place at the right time is revealed for the first time. So too are the enigmatic tales of his involvement with the military, the intelligence world, Lord Beaverbrook , the USAF, and Canadian aviation.

During the war Shenstone worked at the top secret Wright Patterson air force base and was involved with the Air Ministry and the pro-British movement in America when Shenstone worked for Air Chief Marshal Sir Wilfrid Freeman, the unsung hero behind British defence procurement. Shenstone achieved high office a President of the Royal Aeronautical Society, technical director at BOAC, chief engineer at BEA and a consultant to several aircraft makers. He was courted by Avro, de Havilland and Vickers, and was the force behind the renaissance of human-powered flight.

Using exclusive access to his family documents, his unpublished autobiography and many notes and stories, as well as forensic research, this book details for the first time, a new twist to the Spitfires story and the secrets of its advanced science. A tale of design and military intelligence reveals a story of a man whose name should be more widely known in the UK, Canada and the aviation world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/05/22.

Currently $3.

*Air Power in the Falklands Conflict: An Operational Level Insight into Air Warfare in the South Atlantic *




  








From the television footage shown in all its stark reality and the daily coverage and subsequent memoirs, the impression delivered from the air battles in the Falklands Conflict was that of heroic Argentine pilots who relentlessly pressed home their attacks against the British. While, by contrast, there is a counter-narrative that portrayed the Sea Harrier force as being utterly dominant over its Argentine enemies. But what was the reality of the air war over the Falkland Islands?

While books on the air operations have published since that time, they have, in the main, been personal accounts, re-told by those who were there, fighting at a tactical level, or back in their nation’s capital running the strategic implications of the outcome. But a detailed analysis of the operational level of the air war has not been undertaken – until now. At the same time, some analysts have inferred that this Cold War sideshow offers little insight into lessons for the operating environment of future conflicts. As the author demonstrates in this book, there are lessons from 1982 that do have important and continued relevance today.

Using recently released primary source material, the author, a serving RAF officer who spent two-and-a-half years in the Falklands as an air defence navigator, has taken an impartial look at the air campaign at the operational level. This has enabled him to develop a considered view of what should have occurred, comparing it with what actually happened. In so doing, John Shields has produced a comprehensive account of the air campaign that has demolished many of the enduring myths.

This is the story of not why, but how the air war was fought over the skies of the South Atlantic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/06/22.

Currently $2.

*Time Is the Simplest Thing *




  








A telepath acquires a powerful alien consciousness—and must run to escape corporate assassins and angry mobs—in this novel by the author of Way Station.

Space travel has been abandoned in the twenty-second century. It is deemed too dangerous, expensive, and inconvenient—and now the all-powerful Fishhook company holds the monopoly on interstellar exploration for commercial gain. Their secret is the use of “parries,” human beings with the remarkable telepathic ability to expand their minds throughout the universe. On what should have been a routine assignment, however, loyal Fishhook employee Shepherd Blaine is inadvertently implanted with a copy of an alien consciousness, becoming something more than human. Now he’s a company pariah, forced to flee the safe confines of the Fishhook complex. But the world he escapes into is not a safe sanctuary; Its people have been taught to hate and fear his parapsychological gift—and there is nowhere on Earth, or elsewhere, for Shepherd Blaine to hide.

A Hugo Award nominee, Time Is the Simplest Thing showcases the enormous talents of one of the true greats of twentieth-century science fiction. This richly imagined tale of prejudice, corporate greed, oppression, and, ultimately, transcendence stands tall among Simak’s most enduring works.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Diary of an Atmospheric Sailor *




  








"A neo-Victorian science fiction/fantasy spectacular with memorable characters and a measure of dry wit.”


Meet Kit Keagan and his bricky girlfriend Hailey, a pair of plucky teenagers in the Allegheny Highlands of 1851 Virginia. Hailey and Kit follow three river otters into a limestone cave, and inexplicably, travel three decades into the future, to the post-Hydrogen War 1880s.

Conscripted into the British military, our reluctant time travelers join an expeditionary airship squadron and begin an epic journey around the world. Deep down inside, they both feel like they’re still sixteen, and neither one of them can remember the thirty years they somehow left behind. Is there a way back home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE BLUE PENDANT: BOOK 1. (WHEN GODS CLASH) *




  








A visit to an ancient battlefield goes terribly wrong for a recuperating U.S. Marine when eerie forces compel him to defend humankind, but the enemy is not earthbound.

Angus MacDonald is a 26-year-old Marine injured in Afghanistan and medically discharged, visits Culloden Battlefield, where his ancestors died fighting against the British. There, ancient gods warn him that Hades, the malevolent God of the Underworld, plans to make humanity his slaves. They choose Angus as their champion and grant him supernatural abilities. His world changes forever. A dismayed Angus returns to America where he must hone his new skills to battle the vengeful Hades. Out of his depth, and struggling to control his new mystical powers, he finds himself confronted by Hades, who, punished by Zeus for his growing ambitions, turns the attacks personal. The stakes are raised even further when he discovers Angus is a bringer of light and bound to upset the universe’s balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*AEGIS: BOOK 2. (WHEN GODS CLASH) *




  








Angus MacDonald’s trials continue as threats to Earth approach the breaking point and danger mounts.

He stands alone, chosen by the universe for a great destiny. Prepared by the ancient gods of Greece, he continues the brutal fight against unworldly deities. With Earth’s defenses failing, and loved ones lost, his prospects falter. Then his visions of humankind’s future shatter when he learns the truth of the powers he confronts. The truth is it isn’t only Hades, as mentioned by the Gods of mythology, but many.

When he recalled the Olympian’s instructions on the blood-soaked Culloden Battlefield in Scotland, they were clear. This vicious invasion, though, and the threat to human survival are beyond his imaginings.

Reeling under this fate, can he hold his sanity and survive?

New weapons provide hope, but better. Angus arms himself with love from Jessica, his teammate, and his family. Love is stronger than any weapon, the universe told him, so he fights with passion. Then tragedy strikes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE HEAVENS: BOOK 3. (WHEN GODS CLASH) *




  








With enormous power granted by the universe and loyal warriors at his side, Angus MacDonald rages back against all odds.

Vicious entities storm toward Earth and render traditional methods of warfare useless. The conflicts escalate. Angus must improvise while the euphoria of victory and the heartbreaking loss of friends tear at his soul. Voices at Culloden had warned him of coming challenges, but not this!

The Olympian gods of mythology, Poseidon, and others join him to protect their realm, and Agnus’s cause gathers support. Just in time as the stakes rise when new deities arrive on Earth’s doorstep.
Threats increase and hope fails when the ultimate challenger arrives, the scourge of civilizations. Humankind’s fate hangs on the feud between Angus and the newcomer. It glares fury into his eyes, and his world’s survival comes down to a battle between two.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hydra (Six Stories Book 2) *




  








Elusive online investigative journalist Scott King investigates the case of Arla Macleod, who bludgeoned her family to death, in another episode of the chilling, award-winning Six Stories series.

'Bold, clever and genuinely chilling with a terrific twist that provides an explosive final punch' Deidre O'Brien, Sunday Mirror

'A genuine genre-bending debut' Carla McKay, Daily Mail

'Impeccably crafted and gripping from start to finish' Doug Johnstone, The Big Issue

*____*

A family massacre
A deluded murderess
Five witnesses
Six stories
Which one is true?

One cold November night in 2014, in a small town in the north west of England, 21-year-old Arla Macleod bludgeoned her mother, father and younger sister to death with a hammer, in an unprovoked attack known as the Macleod Massacre.

Now incarcerated at a medium-security mental-health institution, Arla will speak to no one but Scott King, an investigative journalist, whose Six Stories podcasts have become an internet sensation.

King finds himself immersed in an increasingly complex case, interviewing five witnesses and Arla herself, as he questions whether Arla's responsibility for the massacre was as diminished as her legal team made out.

As he unpicks the stories, he finds himself thrust into a world of deadly forbidden 'games', online trolls, and the mysterious black-eyed kids, whose presence seems to extend far beyond the delusions of a murderess...

Dark, chilling and gripping, Hydra is both a classic murder mystery and an up-to-the-minute, startling thriller, that shines light in places you may never, ever want to see again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Simon's Cat in Kitten Chaos *




  








Half the size, double the trouble. Simon’s cat has a new little friend who may be even more accident prone.

With over 200 million hits on YouTube, Simon’s Cat is a genuine word-of-mouth phenomenon. Fans from all over the world have fallen for this adorable but anarchic feline who will do just about anything to be fed. Simon Tofield’s beautiful drawings and warm humor come alive on the page in this irresistible humor book—an outgrowth of the enormously popular short films featured on YouTube.

Like all great cartoon creations, from Peanuts to Asterix, from Garfield to Tintin, Simon’s Cat has continued to evolve by introducing new characters and new story lines. After the runaway success of the first two books (Simon’s Cat and Simon’s Cat: Beyond the Fence), Simon welcomes a cuddly new addition to the family in the form of Simon’s Kitten, who is sure to delight Simon’s millions of fans.

This is a fixed-format ebook, which preserves the design and layout of the original print book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Simon's Cat Off to the Vet: And Other Cat-astrophes *




  








A hilarious take on every cat’s worst nightmare. “Guaranteed laugh out loud material . . . Simon’s cat is certainly the Snoopy of the cat world.”—Chicago Tribune

In the last five years, Simon’s Cat has become a global phenomenon. Star of thirty-nine films, which have been watched over 500 million times, and winner of a dozen major industry awards, Simon’s Cat has captured the hearts of a worldwide audience. In this book we see Simon’s Cat face any feline’s most dreaded scenario—he’s off to the vet. And he’s not at all happy about it.

Sharing its theme with the first-ever full-color Simon’s Cat feature animation, funded by a record-breaking Indiegogo campaign and released alongside the book, Simon’s Cat Off to the Vet . . . and Other Cat-astrophes is packed with over 240 pages of hilarious new gags and adventures featuring our favorite furry friend and his companions—both old and new.

Says Tofield: “Taking my naughty cat to the vet is one of the most requested film ideas from our fans. It was because of this that I started work on a new film and book based on the crazy situations that arise during these trips! A visit to the vet can be quite a stressful time in real life for both cats and their owners, however my goal is to bring out the comedy, and introduce a cast of extra characters for Simon’s Cat to meet, as he gets his claws into his new surroundings!”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Burned: Pyromania, Murder, and a Daughter's Nightmare *




  








A daughter’s account of the “Pillowcase Pyro,” hero firefighter turned killer arsonist John Orr. “A red-hot true crime masterpiece.” —Burl Barer, Edgar Award–winning author of Betrayal in Blue and Murder in the Family

For years, Lori Orr believed her Los Angeles firefighter dad was a selfless hero. When Lori’s dad was arrested and charged with four murders and countless arson fires, it was her testimony that helped keep him from being sent to Death Row. Eventually, Lori’s search for the truth lead her to the dark secrets lurking in her family’s past—and to an inescapable conclusion about the remorseless killer and arsonist known as the “Pillowcase Pyro” and his reign of terror in sunny Southern California.

Together with award-winning journalist Frank C. Girardot, Jr., Orr looks back on the journey that took her from love to fear and the search for answers about how the father she loved could also be a thrill-seeking predator. A predator brought to justice by a dogged investigator no one wanted to believe. A master manipulator who participated in the writing of this memoir in hopes that it would redeem him in the eyes of his family and others who trusted and believed in him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Home in the World: A Memoir *




  








From Nobel Prize winner Amartya Sen, a long-awaited memoir about home, belonging, inequality, and identity, recounting a singular life devoted to betterment of humanity.

The Nobel laureate Amartya Sen is one of a handful of people who may truly be called “a global intellectual” (Financial Times). A towering figure in the field of economics, Sen is perhaps best known for his work on poverty and famine, as inspired by events in his boyhood home of West Bengal, India. But Sen has, in fact, called many places “home,” including Dhaka, in modern Bangladesh; Kolkata, where he first studied economics; and Trinity College, Cambridge, where he engaged with the greatest minds of his generation.

In Home in the World, these “homes” collectively form an unparalleled and profoundly truthful vision of twentieth- and twenty-first-century life. Here Sen, “one of the most distinguished minds of our time” (New York Review of Books), interweaves scenes from his remarkable life with candid philosophical reflections on economics, welfare, and social justice, demonstrating how his experiences—in Asia, Europe, and later America—vitally informed his work. In exquisite prose, Sen evokes his childhood travels on the rivers of Bengal, as well as the “quiet beauty” of Dhaka. The Mandalay of Orwell and Kipling is recast as a flourishing cultural center with pagodas, palaces, and bazaars, “always humming with intriguing activities.”

With characteristic moral clarity and compassion, Sen reflects on the cataclysmic events that soon tore his world asunder, from the Bengal famine of 1943 to the struggle for Indian independence against colonial tyranny—and the outbreak of political violence that accompanied the end of British rule. Witnessing these lacerating tragedies only amplified Sen’s sense of social purpose. He went on to study famine and inequality, wholly reconstructing theories of social choice and development. In 1998, he was awarded the Nobel Prize for his contributions to welfare economics, which included a fuller understanding of poverty as the deprivation of human capability. Still Sen, a tireless champion of the dispossessed, remains an activist, working now as ever to empower vulnerable minorities and break down walls among warring ethnic groups.

As much a book of penetrating ideas as of people and places, Home in the World is the ultimate “portrait of a citizen of the world” (Spectator), telling an extraordinary story of human empathy across distance and time, and above all, of being at home in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Narrow Corridor: States, Societies, and the Fate of Liberty*




  








"Why is it so difficult to develop and sustain liberal democracy? The best recent work on this subject comes from a remarkable pair of scholars, Daron Acemoglu and James A. Robinson. In their latest book, The Narrow Corridor, they have answered this question with great insight." -Fareed Zakaria, The Washington Post

From the authors of the international bestseller Why Nations Fail, a crucial new big-picture framework that answers the question of how liberty flourishes in some states but falls to authoritarianism or anarchy in others--and explains how it can continue to thrive despite new threats.

In Why Nations Fail, Daron Acemoglu and James A. Robinson argued that countries rise and fall based not on culture, geography, or chance, but on the power of their institutions. In their new book, they build a new theory about liberty and how to achieve it, drawing a wealth of evidence from both current affairs and disparate threads of world history. 

Liberty is hardly the "natural" order of things. In most places and at most times, the strong have dominated the weak and human freedom has been quashed by force or by customs and norms. Either states have been too weak to protect individuals from these threats, or states have been too strong for people to protect themselves from despotism. Liberty emerges only when a delicate and precarious balance is struck between state and society.

There is a Western myth that political liberty is a durable construct, arrived at by a process of "enlightenment." This static view is a fantasy, the authors argue. In reality, the corridor to liberty is narrow and stays open only via a fundamental and incessant struggle between state and society: The authors look to the American Civil Rights Movement, Europe’s early and recent history, the Zapotec civilization circa 500 BCE, and Lagos’s efforts to uproot corruption and institute government accountability to illustrate what it takes to get and stay in the corridor. But they also examine Chinese imperial history, colonialism in the Pacific, India’s caste system, Saudi Arabia’s suffocating cage of norms, and the “Paper Leviathan” of many Latin American and African nations to show how countries can drift away from it, and explain the feedback loops that make liberty harder to achieve.

Today we are in the midst of a time of wrenching destabilization. We need liberty more than ever, and yet the corridor to liberty is becoming narrower and more treacherous. The danger on the horizon is not "just" the loss of our political freedom, however grim that is in itself; it is also the disintegration of the prosperity and safety that critically depend on liberty. The opposite of the corridor of liberty is the road to ruin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Charlotte and Thomas Pitt Novels Volume Three: Death in the Devil's Acre, Cardington Crescent, Silence in Hanover Close, and Bethlehem Road *




  








Enjoy the “exemplary Victorian company” of this London sleuthing couple with books seven through ten in the long-running New York Times–bestselling series (The New York Times).

“Few mystery writers this side of Arthur Conan Doyle can evoke Victorian London with such relish for detail and mood” (San Francisco Chronicle). Now, in a single volume, readers can enjoy more of Anne Perry’s “unfailingly rewarding” series (The New York Times Book Review).

Death in the Devil’s Acre: A vicious and depraved serial killer is loose in the slums of Devil’s Acre. When Pitt recognizes one of the victims as a blackmailing footman from a case on Callander Square, his investigation reveals a shocking connection between the city’s brothels and Victorian high society. Now Charlotte and her sister Emily, Lady Ashworth, must unveil the dirty secrets of the aristocracy.

Cardington Crescent: When Thomas Pitt’s womanizing brother-in-law is poisoned by his morning coffee, the inspector must exonerate the prime suspect: Lady Ashworth, Charlotte’s sister Emily. With the help of Great-Aunt Vespasia, the couple chip away at a wall of deceit and silence to find the real killer, even after Lord Ashworth’s suspected paramour is strangled—and found by Emily.

Silence in Hanover Close: At the behest of his superior, Pitt reopens a case gone cold. Three years prior, amidst whispered rumors of treason, Robert York, an important member of the British Foreign Office, was murdered in his home in London’s exclusive Hanover Close. When a York family housemaid is found dead shortly after Pitt begins his investigation, he is accused and thrown into prison. Now only Charlotte and her recently widowed sister stand between Thomas Pitt and the gallows.

Bethlehem Road: When members of Parliament are murdered one-by-one crossing Westminster Bridge, Thomas and Charlotte must sift through a wide range of suspects, including anarchists and suffragettes. As more seats open up in Parliament and fear grips London, the couple wonders: Are the killings political or somehow personal?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder at the Abbey: A brand new murder mystery in the bestselling Exham-on-Sea series for 2022 (The Exham-on-Sea Murder Mysteries Book 8 ) *




  








*An unsolved murder echoes down the corridors of Cleeve Abbey for years.*

The Exham-on-Sea’s History Society's annual summer picnic comes to an abrupt end when human bones are discovered in Washford River, beside historic Cleeve Abbey.

Thrilled to find evidence of a possible centuries-old murder mystery, the members of the society organise a ghost-hunting night in the ruins of Cleeve Abbey, despite amateur sleuth Libby Forest's reservations.

Libby is a woman of many talents, a baker, chocolatier, even a reluctant sleuth, but she's no fan of the supernatural.and her doubts are justified when a friend is attacked under cover of darkness at the ghost-hunt.

Distressed and angry, Libby sets out with her new husband Max and their two dogs Bear and Shipley to uncover the connection between the murder of a sixteenth century monk and a present-day attack in picturesque Somerset.

With friends and neighbours as suspects, Libby and Max close in on the culprit only to find that others are still in danger.

There's no time to lose as the sins of the past threaten lives in the community.


Murder at the Abbey is the eighth in a series of Exham-on-Sea Murder Mysteries from the small English seaside town full of quirky characters, sea air, and gossip.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder at the Marina (Dog Leg Cove Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








There’s nothing like the peaceful rocking of a houseboat on the water to help you relax. And nothing can ruin that faster than a knife in the back!

A cozy mystery from International Bestselling Authors Danielle Collins and Susan Harper.

Regina Slim—aka Reggie—inherited a unique marina where dogs and people enjoy houseboat living. As she settles into what she hopes will be a new and peaceful life, everything gets turned upside down by a bloody murder. And Reggie has blood on her hands! With the help of her sister—a cop no less—and her fellow residents at the marina, she must solve the mystery before the marina’s reputation is permanently stained red. Can she find the killer before more bodies start piling up?

Murder at the Marina is the first story in the Dog Leg Cove Cozy Mystery series. If you like fast-paced mysteries with interesting characters, troublesome pets, and unexpected twists, you’re going to love all the action at the Gone to the Dogs Marina.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Once Upon a Lie (A Fitzjohn Mystery, Book 3) *




  







Little did, businessman and entrepreneur, Michael Rossi know that the telephone call he answered on that fateful Friday would be the catalyst for his death, and the subsequent recovery of his body from the waters of Sydney Harbour the following morning. Recalled from leave to take on the case, Detective Chief Inspector Fitzjohn confronts the first of many puzzles; how Rossi spent the unaccountable hours before he died. This leads him on a paper-trail into a tangled web of deception, jealousy and greed, that unravels the mystery surrounding Michael’s death. Unaware of her nephew’s fate, Esme Timmons retires for the evening, unsuspecting of the events about to unfold; events that will, ultimately, expose a grim lie, buried deep in the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How It Happened *




  








An FBI investigator must uncover the secrets of his hometown to solve a double murder in this twisty "page turner" that's "perfect summer reading" (Stephen King).

"And that is how it happened. Can we stop now?"

Kimberly Crepeaux is no good, a notorious jailhouse snitch, teen mother, and heroin addict whose petty crimes are well-known to the rural Maine community where she lives. So when she confesses to her role in the brutal murders of Jackie Pelletier and Ian Kelly, the daughter of a well-known local family and her sweetheart, the locals have little reason to believe her story.

Not Rob Barrett, the FBI investigator and interrogator specializing in telling a true confession from a falsehood. He's been circling Kimberly and her conspirators for months, waiting for the right avenue to the truth, and has finally found it. He knows, as strongly as he's known anything, that Kimberly's story -- a grisly, harrowing story of a hit and run fueled by dope and cheap beer that becomes a brutal stabbing in cold blood -- is how it happened. But one thing remains elusive: where are Jackie and Ian's bodies?

After Barrett stakes his name and reputation on the truth of Kimberly's confession, only to have the bodies turn up 200 miles from where she said they'd be, shot in the back and covered in a different suspect's DNA, the case is quickly closed and Barrett forcibly reassigned. But for Howard Pelletier, the tragedy of his daughter's murder cannot be so tidily swept away. And for Barrett, whose career may already be over, the chance to help a grieving father may be the only one he has left. How it Happened is a frightening, tension-filled ride into the dark heart of rural America from a writer Stephen King has called "a master" and the New York Times has deemed "impossible to resist."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sleeper : A gripping, exciting and believable action thriller with surprising twists *




  








Tom Rivers is a middle aged professional. He has a wife and two daughters. His life is comfortable, if somewhat unremarkable. But he has a secret, that even he doesn't know about. During a business trip to London he discovers that he is instead, a genetically superior and highly trained MI5 agent who has been kept in a sleeper state for the past twenty five years and is now expected to save his country from catastrophe.

A terrorist cell has developed a weapon so devastating that it could send Britain back to the Dark Ages and, at the same time, cost thousands of innocent lives. Their leader, a charismatic and extrovert psychopath, has carefully planned his attack on the capital with America in mind as his next target. Except, there was one element he hadn't predicted - Tom Rivers as his nemesis. The game of cat and mouse races across London as Tom and his team try to stop the terrorists in time and before the threat of nuclear war becomes a reality. But there are also other sinister forces at work, operating from the shadows.

Who can be trusted?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Invention of News: How the World Came to Know About Itself*




  








“A fascinating account of the gathering and dissemination of news from the end of the Middle Ages to the French Revolution” and the rise of the newspaper (Glenn Altschuler, The Huffington Post).

Long before the invention of printing, let alone the daily newspaper, people wanted to stay informed. In the pre-industrial era, news was mostly shared through gossip, sermons, and proclamations. The age of print brought pamphlets, ballads, and the first news-sheets. In this groundbreaking history, renowned historian Andrew Pettegree tracks the evolution of news in ten countries over the course of four centuries, examining the impact of news media on contemporary events and the lives of an ever-more-informed public.

The Invention of News sheds light on who controlled the news and who reported it; the use of news as a tool of political protest and religious reform; issues of privacy and titillation; the persistent need for news to be current and for journalists to be trustworthy; and people’s changing sense of themselves and their communities as they experienced newly opened windows on the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A People's History of the American Revolution: How Common People Shaped the Fight for Independence*







“The best single-volume history of the Revolution I have read.” —Howard Zinn

Upon its initial publication, Ray Raphael’s magisterial A People’s History of the American Revolution was hailed by NPR’s Fresh Air as “relentlessly aggressive and unsentimental.” With impeccable skill, Raphael presented a wide array of fascinating scholarship within a single volume, employing a bottom-up approach that has served as a revelation.

A People’s History of the American Revolution draws upon diaries, personal letters, and other Revolutionary-era treasures, weaving a thrilling “you are there” narrative—“a tapestry that uses individual experiences to illustrate the larger stories”. Raphael shifts the focus away from George Washington and Thomas Jefferson to the slaves they owned, the Indians they displaced, and the men and boys who did the fighting (Los Angeles Times Book Review).

This “remarkable perspective on a familiar part of American history” helps us appreciate more fully the incredible diversity of the American Revolution (Kirkus Reviews).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Miracle of Dunkirk: The True Story of Operation Dynamo *




  








The true story of the World War II evacuation portrayed in the Christopher Nolan film Dunkirk, by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Day of Infamy.

In May 1940, the remnants of the French and British armies, broken by Hitler’s blitzkrieg, retreated to Dunkirk. Hemmed in by overwhelming Nazi strength, the 338,000 men gathered on the beach were all that stood between Hitler and Western Europe. Crush them, and the path to Paris and London was clear.

Unable to retreat any farther, the Allied soldiers set up defense positions and prayed for deliverance. Prime Minister Winston Churchill ordered an evacuation on May 26, expecting to save no more than a handful of his men. But Britain would not let its soldiers down. Hundreds of fishing boats, pleasure yachts, and commercial vessels streamed into the Channel to back up the Royal Navy, and in a week nearly the entire army was ferried safely back to England.

Based on interviews with hundreds of survivors and told by “a master narrator,” The Miracle of Dunkirk is a striking history of a week when the outcome of World War II hung in the balance (Arthur Schlesinger Jr.).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*For Crew and Country: The Inspirational True Story of Bravery and Sacrifice Aboard the USS Samuel B. Roberts *




  








In For Crew and Country, John Wukovits tells of the most dramatic naval battle of the Pacific War and the incredible sacrifice of the USS Samuel B. Roberts.

On October 25, 1944, the Samuel B. Roberts, along with the other twelve vessels comprising its unit, stood between Japan's largest battleship force ever sent to sea and MacArthur's transports inside Leyte Gulf. Faced with the surprise appearance of more than twenty Japanese battleships, cruisers, and destroyers, including the Yamato, at 70,000 tons the most potent battlewagon in the world, the 1,200-ton Samuel B. Roberts turned immediately into action with six other ships. Captain Copeland marked the occasion with one of the most poignant addresses ever given to men on the edge of battle: "Men," he said over the intercom, "we are about to go into a fight against overwhelming odds from which survival cannot be expected."

The ship churned straight at the enemy in a near-suicidal attempt to deflect the more potent foe, allow the small aircraft carriers to escape, and buy time for MacArthur's forces. Of 563 destroyers constructed during WWII, the Samuel B. Roberts was the only one sunk, going down with guns blazing in a duel reminiscent of the Spartans at Thermopylae or Davy Crockett's Alamo defenders. The men who survived faced a horrifying three-day nightmare in the sea, where they battled a lack of food and water, scorching sun and numbing nighttime cold, and nature's most feared adversary—sharks.

The battle would go down as history's greatest sea clash, the Battle of Samar—the dramatic climax of the Battle of Leyte Gulf.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Soldier At Heart: From Private to General *




  






Growing up during the Second World War, Mike Reynolds became so interested in soldiering that he decided to make the Army his life. Joining as a National Serviceman, to see if he would really like being a soldier, he made the decision to become a professional and was commissioned into The Queens Royal Regiment. He saw action and was wounded severely in the Korean War but recovered and eventually rose to command an infantry battalion. In between, he had his first taste of Northern Ireland in 1969 and later returned as a Commanding Officer. He commanded 12 Mechanized Brigade in Germany and was later appointed to command the multi-national Allied Mobile Force (Land), during which time he was a target for a number of terrorist groups. On retiring from the Army, Mike Reynolds became a well-known military historian and author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/06/22.

Currently $2.

*Kiss Lori for Me: A Vietnam Corpsman’s Sacriﬁce, His Widow’s Undying Love, and Their Daughter’s Quest to Find the Truth *




  








“An inspirational book . . . After capturing the truth, Lori let the healing being with a trip to the land where her father sacrificed his life.” – COL WAYNE ELLIS, U.S. Army (RET.)

On Valentine’s Day 1968, Kilo Company 3/9 left Ca Lu Combat in Vietnam on a combat patrol mission. Suddenly, as the Marines scaled the ridge in search of the enemy, chaos erupted. During a ferocious fiery attack from the North Vietnamese Army, ten Marines and Senior Corpsman HM2 Larry Jo Goss were killed. Two more Marines died later. While Larry’s body lay in the humid jungle for twenty-one days, his young wife, Marty, was only told that her husband was “MIA” and possibly taken by hostile forces. Desperately hoping and praying that Larry was still alive. Marty waited in agony with their six-month-old daughter, Lori Jo, for the good news that would never come.

As she grew into adulthood, Lori Goss began a decades-long search for her father’s comrades and the truth about her father’s death. It would take her two trips to Vietnam and many long conversations with veterans of the battle to finally piece together the puzzle she had been aching to complete her whole life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/07/22.

Currently $3.

*To Sleep in a Sea of Stars *




  








Now a New York Times and USA Today bestseller!

Winner of Best Science Fiction in the 2020 Goodreads Choice Awards!

To Sleep in a Sea of Stars is a brand new epic novel from #1 New York Times bestselling author of Eragon, Christopher Paolini.

Kira Navárez dreamed of life on new worlds.

Now she's awakened a nightmare.

During a routine survey mission on an uncolonized planet, Kira finds an alien relic. At first she's delighted, but elation turns to terror when the ancient dust around her begins to move.

As war erupts among the stars, Kira is launched into a galaxy-spanning odyssey of discovery and transformation. First contact isn't at all what she imagined, and events push her to the very limits of what it means to be human.

While Kira faces her own horrors, Earth and its colonies stand upon the brink of annihilation. Now, Kira might be humanity's greatest and final hope . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Battle Harem 3 (Mind Refurbs Book 12) *




  






Jason made his choice. He joined the invading aliens to fight against humanity, if only temporarily.

Unfortunately, his team of deadly female war machines, the War Forgers, didn’t quite agree with that decision. No surprise there.

And now he's paying the price.

Drawn into a pitched battle with the invaders, Jason and his army are forced to retreat through a space-time rift to the alien homeworld.

There, surrounded by more powerful enemies than he has ever faced before, with his troops systematically captured and melted down for their spare parts, he faces his greatest challenge yet.

Can he pull the team together and overcome not only his demons, but those of the War Forgers, in time to save humanity? And more importantly, can he save the team itself?

Warning: This book contains diabolical aliens, robot warfare, violence, swearing, and an ever-growing harem of beautiful machine women.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Complete Age of Collapse Series (A Post-Apocalyptic EMP Survival Thriller, Books 1-5) *




  








When an EMP collapses society…

Rabid packs of ex-convicts and gangs ravage an off-grid Texas…

…turning Houston into hunting grounds.

Double-crossed and incarcerated for armed robbery, Alex longs for a second chance. And revenge.

Then the EMP downs the Texas grid, providing Alex an opportunity.

Despite the buildings aflame, bullets flying, and absolute barbaric conditions, Alex seizes the chance to track down the traitor who crossed him and find Wendy—his daughter.

Will Wendy ever rest safe in his arms again?

But Alex’s adversary—a mob boss—demands settled accounts… or Alex’s debt will be paid in blood.

Armed with unbreakable grit, firearms, and two fists full of retribution, Alex—along with his new ally and their dog, Ranger—will plow through anyone who impedes their path to reunite with Wendy.

Strong-willed, Wendy wields her resourcefulness like a weapon amidst an apocalyptic Texas wasteland.

What atrocities will Alex and Wendy endure to make their reunion a reality?

Savor this surreal disaster/ survival series about finishing foes and finding family in this heart-pounding box set.

*__*

☢ CAUTION ☢

This series contains survival thriller elements known to incite heavy perspiration and heart palpitations.

Fans of Ryan Schow, Grace Hamilton, Harley Tate, Jack Hunt, Boyd Craven, and Kyla Stone love Age of Collapse’s flawed and complex characters as they undergo riveting action!

**DEREK SHUPERT IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR BLOODSHOT EYES OR ADRENALINE OVERDOSE.*
☢ Consume responsibly at your own risk. ☢


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Fossil: Science Fiction Thriller (Secrets Of Mars Book 1) *




  








"An intriguing, character-driven mystery/thriller with 'science-fictional awe and' outer-space trappings." (Kirkus Reviews) A human fossil on Mars. An astronaut who lost her memory and a powerful organization that keeps a secret in Antarctica—one that will change the world forever. "Joshua T. Calvert has a gift for making nail-biting science fiction that you can't put down. Get ready for some sleepless nights!" - M.A. Rothman, USA Today bestselling author

In 2018, Canadian archaeologist Ron Jackson makes a mind-boggling discovery in Antarctica—right before disappearing without a trace, leaving behind only his controversial theory that humans have lived on Earth far, far longer than we think they have.

Decades later, in 2042, when Jackson's wife dies under mysterious circumstances, an unlikely pair of investigators, Agatha Devenworth and Pano Hofer, begin investigating whether her death might be connected to Jackson's disappearance. What exactly was it he found before he vanished? Why is the Human Foundation, a hyper-powerful business empire built on an endless series of game-changing inventions it has been rolling out, one after another, for over twenty years, trying to hide the truth from the two investigators? And what could it possibly have to do with the first manned mission to Mars, which ended in disaster leaving countless conspiracy theories in its wake?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ascendant - A Dragon Rider Fantasy (Songs of Chaos Book 1) *




  








The start of a new dragon rider epic combining the best of Eragon and Pern with the hard magic of Brandon Sanderson and Will Wight.

Holt Cook was never meant to be a dragon rider. He has always served the Order Hall of the Crag dutifully, keeping their kitchen pots clean.

Until he discovers a dark secret: dragons do not tolerate weakness among their kin, killing the young they deem flawed. Moved by pity, Holt defies the Order, rescues a doomed egg and vows to protect the blind dragon within.

But the Scourge is rising. Undead hordes roam the land, spreading the blight and leaving destruction in their wake. The dragon riders are being slaughtered and betrayal lurks in the shadows.

Holt has one chance to survive. He must cultivate the mysterious power of his dragon's magical core. A unique energy which may tip the balance in the battles to come, and prove to the world that a servant is worthy after all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Positive: A Novel *




  








Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome meets World War Z and I Am Legend in this thrilling tale that has it all: a compelling story, great characters, and explosive action, making Positive the ultimate zombie novel of our time.

Anyone can be positive . . .

The tattooed plus sign on Finnegan's hand marks him as a Positive. At any time, the zombie virus could explode in his body, turning him from a rational human into a ravenous monster. His only chance of a normal life is to survive the last two years of the potential incubation period. If he reaches his twenty-first birthday without an incident, he'll be cleared.

Until then, Finn must go to a special facility for positives, segregated from society to keep the healthy population safe. But when the military caravan transporting him is attacked, Finn becomes separated. To make it to safety, he must embark on a perilous cross-country journey across an America transformed—a dark and dangerous land populated with heroes, villains, madmen, and hordes of zombies. And though the zombies are everywhere, Finn discovers that the real danger may be his fellow humans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Squatter *




  








From the author of Billy's Experiment creeps The Squatter #1 New Release in Irish and British Horror Fiction @ Amazon...

The house is free, but it comes with a price...

Single mom, Molly Greene, is forced to close her Michelin star restaurant due to the Covid 19 pandemic. To escape the ghosts of her past and the high cost of city living, Molly moves the Greene family to the isolated town of Old Castle where they move into a free-of-charge 200-year-old stately farmhouse...which isn’t quite vacant.

The Greene family realise they've become unwitting participants in a macabre contest where the farmhouse is the first prize...or is it? Little do they know they're sharing their house with a sinister squatter that lingers in the fireplace and likes to come out and play when the sun goes down.

Financially broke, Molly decides to go public about the ominous presence in the farmhouse, hoping to cash in on the phenomena, never considering the repercussions of her actions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*An Illuminated Life: Belle da Costa Greene's Journey from Prejudice to Privilege*




  








The secret life of the sensational woman behind the Morgan masterpieces, who lit up New York society.



What would you give up to achieve your dream? When J. P. Morgan hired Belle da Costa Greene in 1905 to organize his rare book and manuscript collection, she had only her personality and a few years of experience to recommend her. Ten years later, she had shaped the famous Pierpont Morgan Library collection and was a proto-celebrity in New York and the art world, renowned for her self-made expertise, her acerbic wit, and her flirtatious relationships. Born to a family of free people of color, Greene changed her name and invented a Portuguese grandmother to enter white society. In her new world, she dined both at the tables of the highest society and with bohemian artists and activists. She also engaged in a decades-long affair with art critic Bernard Berenson. Greene is pure fascination—the buyer of illuminated manuscripts who attracted others to her like moths to a flame.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hood Feminism: Notes from the Women That a Movement Forgot*




  








A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“The fights against hunger, homelessness, poverty, health disparities, poor schools, homophobia, transphobia, and domestic violence are feminist fights. Kendall offers a feminism rooted in the livelihood of everyday women.”—Ibram X. Kendi, #1 New York Times-bestselling author of How to Be an Antiracist, in The Atlantic

“One of the most important books of the current moment.”—Time

“A rousing call to action... It should be required reading for everyone.”—Gabrielle Union, author of We’re Going to Need More Wine

A potent and electrifying critique of today’s feminist movement announcing a fresh new voice in black feminism

Today's feminist movement has a glaring blind spot, and paradoxically, it is women. Mainstream feminists rarely talk about meeting basic needs as a feminist issue, argues Mikki Kendall, but food insecurity, access to quality education, safe neighborhoods, a living wage, and medical care are all feminist issues. All too often, however, the focus is not on basic survival for the many, but on increasing privilege for the few. That feminists refuse to prioritize these issues has only exacerbated the age-old problem of both internecine discord and women who rebuff at carrying the title. Moreover, prominent white feminists broadly suffer from their own myopia with regard to how things like race, class, sexual orientation, and ability intersect with gender. How can we stand in solidarity as a movement, Kendall asks, when there is the distinct likelihood that some women are oppressing others?

In her searing collection of essays, Mikki Kendall takes aim at the legitimacy of the modern feminist movement, arguing that it has chronically failed to address the needs of all but a few women. Drawing on her own experiences with hunger, violence, and hypersexualization, along with incisive commentary on reproductive rights, politics, pop culture, the stigma of mental health, and more, Hood Feminism delivers an irrefutable indictment of a movement in flux. An unforgettable debut, Kendall has written a ferocious clarion call to all would-be feminists to live out the true mandate of the movement in thought and in deed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Daisy Jones & The Six: A Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • OVER ONE MILLION COPIES SOLD! A gripping novel about the whirlwind rise of an iconic 1970s rock group and their beautiful lead singer, revealing the mystery behind their infamous breakup—from the author of The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo and Malibu Rising

REESE’S BOOK CLUB PICK • IN DEVELOPMENT AS AN ORIGINAL STREAMING SERIES EXECUTIVE PRODUCED BY REESE WITHERSPOON

“An explosive, dynamite, down-and-dirty look at a fictional rock band told in an interview style that gives it irresistible surface energy.”—Elin Hilderbrand

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY NPR • The Washington Post • Esquire • Glamour • Real Simple • Good Housekeeping • Marie Claire • Parade • Paste • Shelf Awareness • BookRiot

Everyone knows DAISY JONES & THE SIX, but nobody knows the reason behind their split at the absolute height of their popularity . . . until now.

Daisy is a girl coming of age in L.A. in the late sixties, sneaking into clubs on the Sunset Strip, sleeping with rock stars, and dreaming of singing at the Whisky a Go Go. The sex and drugs are thrilling, but it’s the rock ’n’ roll she loves most. By the time she’s twenty, her voice is getting noticed, and she has the kind of heedless beauty that makes people do crazy things.

Also getting noticed is The Six, a band led by the brooding Billy Dunne. On the eve of their first tour, his girlfriend Camila finds out she’s pregnant, and with the pressure of impending fatherhood and fame, Billy goes a little wild on the road.

Daisy and Billy cross paths when a producer realizes that the key to supercharged success is to put the two together. What happens next will become the stuff of legend.

The making of that legend is chronicled in this riveting and unforgettable novel, written as an oral history of one of the biggest bands of the seventies. Taylor Jenkins Reid is a talented writer who takes her work to a new level with Daisy Jones & The Six, brilliantly capturing a place and time in an utterly distinctive voice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Whispers in the Walls: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset *




  








Ally is desperate for a change of scenery. So, hoping to rebuild her life, she heads to an isolated retreat outside of a small town. But things move on their own, screams echo from the basement, and Ally sees a shadowy figure out of the corner of her eye. Is the retreat haunted? And if it is, what does the ghost want with Ally?

The Haunting of Montgomery Inn


Shane and Wendy Frame are desperate for a change of scenery. So, hoping to rebuild their lives, they dive headfirst into renovating an abandoned Inn, isolated outside of a small town. But as they restore the old Inn to its former glory, old secrets threaten to tear it back down and take Shane and Wendy along with it.

When Bailey and Bodhi Taylor move in and begin renovations, the house seems perfect. But things move on their own, screams echo from the basement, and Bailey sees a shadowy figure out of the corner of her eye. Is the house haunted? And if it is, what does the ghost want with Bailey?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Doorbell Rang (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 41) *




  







There’s no one and nothing the great detective Nero Wolfe wouldn’t take on if the price was right. That’s something wealthy society widow Rachel Bruner is counting on when she writes him a check for a whopping hundred grand. But even Wolfe has a moment’s doubt when he finds out why the prize is so generous. For the oversize genius and his able assistant Archie Goodwin are about to lock horns with the FBI—and those highly trained G-men have a way with threats, tails, and bugs that could give even sedentary sleuth Nero Wolfe a run for his money.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Party Guest: An addictive and gripping new work of sizzling suspense from the queen of domestic thrillers *




  






A birthday to remember. But would they rather forget…?

Ralph is turning 45, and the only gift he wants is his ex-wife.
Gemma, his trophy girlfriend, won’t let anything ruin her plans for an engagement.
Sarah, the ex-wife, has agreed to attend Ralph’s party, with her new man in tow.
And Jack, her partner, will stop at nothing to keep Sarah out of her ex-husband’s clutches.

It’s a celebration like no other. The whole extended family in a villa on the beautiful Amalfi coast.
But by the end of the trip, two people will be dead.
At this birthday party to remember, will anybody unwrap the truth…?

Two weeks. Four guests. One party to die for.

A compulsive and twisty suspense thriller with an ending you wo


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Need to Know *




  







Michael Spencer has questions only birth parents can answer, but his adoption search triggers a ripple along Ottawa’s corridors of absolute power that still shudder at the thought of his birth father, even after all these years. Michael quickly suffers the wrath of an intelligence apparatus so secret he doesn’t even know who he is running from. But he soon discovers he is not alone. His birth father has been watching, a virtual stranger with an inseparable bond, who returns to save the son he has never met. Now the race to save them both begins. And it all started with a dying wish to tell his birthmother she made the right choice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Inner Circle (The Culper Ring Series Book 1) *




  








There are stories no one knows. Hidden stories. I love those stories. And since I work in the National Archives, I find those stories for a living.

Beecher White, a young archivist, spends his days working with the most important documents of the U.S. government. He has always been the keeper of other people's stories, never a part of the story himself...

Until now.

When Clementine Kaye, Beecher's first childhood crush, shows up at the National Archives asking for his help tracking down her long-lost father, Beecher tries to impress her by showing her the secret vault where the President of the United States privately reviews classified documents. After they accidentally happen upon a priceless artifact - a 200 hundred-year-old dictionary that once belonged to George Washington, hidden underneath a desk chair, Beecher and Clementine find themselves suddenly entangled in a web of deception, conspiracy, and murder.

Soon a man is dead, and Beecher is on the run as he races to learn the truth behind this mysterious national treasure. His search will lead him to discover a coded and ingenious puzzle that conceals a disturbing secret from the founding of our nation. It is a secret, Beecher soon discovers, that some believe is worth killing for.

Gripping, fast-paced, and filled with the fascinating historical detail for which he is famous, The Inner Circle is a thrilling novel that once again proves Brad Meltzer as a brilliant author writing at the height of his craft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Coffin Road: An utterly gripping crime thriller from the author of The China Thrillers *




  








THE 12 MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR OF THE LEWIS TRILOGY, THE ENZO FILES AND THE CHINA THRILLERS
AWARD WINNING AUTHOR OF THE CWA DAGGER IN THE LIBRARY 2021

'Peter May is one of the most accomplished novelists writing today.' Undiscovered Scotland
'No one can create a more eloquently written suspense novel than Peter May.' New York Journal of Books

PETER MAY MIXES MURDER, MYSTERY and MEMORY . . . AND MARKS HIS RETURN TO THE OUTER HEBRIDES

A man stands bewildered on a deserted beach on the Hebridean Isle of Harris. He cannot remember who he is. The only clue to his identity is a folded map of a path named the Coffin Road. He does not know where this search will take him.

A detective from Lewis sits aboard a boat, filled with doubt. DS George Gunn knows that a bludgeoned corpse has been discovered on a remote rock twenty miles offshore. He does not know if he has what it takes to uncover how and why.

A teenage girl lies in her Edinburgh bedroom, desperate to discover the truth about her scientist father's suicide. Two years on, Karen Fleming still cannot accept that he would wilfully abandon her. She does not yet know his secret.

Coffin Road follows three perilous journeys towards one shocking truth - and the realisation that ignorance can kill us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Cult of the Saints: Its Rise and Function in Latin Christianity, Enlarged Edition *




  







A new edition of the “brilliantly original and highly sophisticated” study of saint worship after the fall of the Roman Empire (Library Journal).

In this groundbreaking work, Peter Brown explores how the worship of saints and their corporeal remains became central to religious life in Western Europe after the fall of the Roman Empire. During this period, earthly remnants served as a heavenly connection, and their veneration is a fascinating window into the cultural mood of a region in transition.

Brown challenges the long-held two-tier idea of religion that separated the religious practices of the sophisticated elites from those of the superstitious masses, instead arguing that the cult of the saints crossed boundaries and played a dynamic part in both the Christian faith and the larger world of late antiquity. He shows how men and women living in harsh and sometimes barbaric times relied upon the holy dead to obtain justice, forgiveness, and power, and how a single sainted hair could inspire great thinkers and great artists. An essential text by one of the foremost scholars of European history, this expanded edition includes a new preface from Brown, which presents new ideas based on subsequent scholarship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Comanche Code Talkers of World War II *




  








The true story of the US Army’s Comanche Code Talkers, from their recruitment and training to active duty in World War II and postwar life.

Among the allied troops that came ashore in Normandy on D-Day, June 6, 1944, were thirteen Comanches in the 4th Infantry Division, 4th Signal Company. Under German fire they laid communications lines and began sending messages in a form never before heard in Europe?coded Comanche. For the rest of World War II, the Comanche Code Talkers played a vital role in transmitting orders and messages in a code that was never broken by the Germans.

This book tells the full story of the Comanche Code Talkers for the first time. Drawing on interviews with all surviving members of the unit, their original training officer, and fellow soldiers, as well as military records and news accounts, William C. Meadows follows the group from their recruitment and training to their active duty in World War II and on through their postwar lives up to the present. He also provides the first comparison of Native American code talking programs, comparing the Comanche Code Talkers with their better-known Navajo counterparts in the Pacific and with other Native Americans who used their languages, coded or not, for secret communication. Meadows sets this history in a larger discussion of the development of Native American code talking in World Wars I and II, identifying two distinct forms of Native American code talking, examining the attitudes of the American military toward Native American code talkers, and assessing the complex cultural factors that led Comanche and other Native Americans to serve their country in this way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Douglas Bader *




  








*Group Captain Sir Douglas Bader, whose dazzling success as a fighter pilot with artificial legs made him a national hero, was a British national treasure.*


His courage was remarkable, as was the way he defied his handicap.

The film Reach for the Sky brought Bader’s life into cinemas, and Robert Jackson's classic biography was the first to document his life.

After a lonely childhood Bader’s early reputation as a sportsman and a daredevil made him popular with his contemporaries. But he was also an irritation to his superiors, a pattern which continued throughout his life, and hid an academic ability which won him a scholarship to St Edward’s School and a cadetship at the elite RAF College in Cranwell.

After his accident, Bader was determined to rejoin the RAF. As a pilot, he was an tactical innovator, a man who confronted the methods of other pilots. When he was a Prisoner of War, Bader’s antagonism toward his guards, and his political pronouncements in later life, sometimes provoked his colleagues, but never lost him their lasting respect and admiration.

After retiring from the RAF he combined a full-time job with Shell with all the demands of being a celebrity; his inspiration to the disabled gained him many accolades and finally a knighthood.

Both aggressive and charming, Bader’s outward personality was famous. Robert Jackson describes the evolution of that forceful character, and the motivation behind his remarkable achievements.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Cheating Death: Combat Rescues in Vietnam and Laos *




  








A gripping account of the US Air Force pilots who risked their lives rescuing thousands of downed pilots during covert missions in the Vietnam War.

The colorful characters and daring rescues of downed pilots engaged in the Secret War in North Vietnam and Laos are vividly captured by one who was there, in some of the most exciting stories ever written about aerial combat. Sandy Marrett and his squadron colleagues flew some of the most dangerous air missions of the war as on-scene commanders, in charge of rescuing the scores of US Navy and Air Force pilots shot down over North Vietnam and Laos.

A Main Selection of the Military Book Club

“A great read for everyone and a must book for all aviation enthusiasts.” —C. E. “Bud” Anderson, World War II triple ace and author of To Fly and Fight

“‘That others may live’ was their motto and each of us who flew in that war knew should our luck run out they would be there. I cannot recount the times pilots were plucked out of enemy territory, or out of the jungle trees of Laos by those brave men whose call signs were Sandy and Jolly Green. Often they gave their own lives to save another. Greater love hath no man than that. To each of them I give my everlasting respect, admiration, and deep affection. Reach into your hearts as you read this book and understand the lengths to which men can love and support one another in the times of stress. It will make you just a bit prouder to be an American.” —Robin Olds, retired general and triple ace


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/07/22.

Currently $1.

*Cold War Test Pilot: Surviving Crash Landings and Emergency Ejections: From Fast-jets to Heavy Multi-Engine Aircraft *




  








The Falkland Islands had been invaded and a Task Force was already steaming south at full speed. On board the carriers were the Harriers that would provide essential aerial cover for the British troops and ships sent to recapture the islands. They would be entering particularly hostile territory, and the type’s capabilities had urgently to be expanded and proved. This was a job that Ron Burrows and the test pilots of his elite Fighter Test Squadron at Boscombe Down were ready to take on.

From the 1960s through to the 1990s, Ron test-flew all of the RAF’s fast-jets of the era, in the process of which he survived two crash landings and two emergency ejections, as well as numerous other close shaves. A master of his craft, he rose to become the Aeroplane and Armament Experimental Establishment’s chief test pilot – and this is his remarkable story.

With four test flying tours under his belt and close-air-support missions flying Hunters in the Aden Emergency, Ron’s experiences extended throughout the critical final decades of the Cold War. Ron was a graduate of the US Navy’s test pilot school and in his long career he has flown an unusually broad range of US and UK aircraft from fast-jets to heavy multi-engine aircraft.

With his unrivaled knowledge and expertise, Ron is able to explain the methods, techniques, and demands of his profession, with many examples of what can and often does go wrong in aircraft development and testing. His descriptions of his near misses and catastrophic accidents are written with color and candor. But he also tries to inform the reader about the skills required to fly and test fast-jets and about the development of cockpit displays and design, highlighting some of the issues and problems encountered in development and in operation. ‘If it could go wrong, it will go wrong’ could be the subtitle of this frank and witty account which flies along with the speed of one of those fast jets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/08/22.

Currently $2.

*The Science of Time Travel: The Secrets Behind Time Machines, Time Loops, Alternate Realities, and More!*




  








Travel back in time with Doctor Who, the Terminator, the X-Men, and all your favorite time travelers!

Science fiction is the perfect window into the possibilities and perils of time travel. What would happen if you went back in time and killed your own grandparent? If you knew how to stop a presidential assassination, would time travel allow you to make your wish come true? Can we use time travel as a tool to escape the destiny of our future or mistakes of the past?

The Science of Time Travel explores time travel through your favorite science-fiction franchises, from the classic time travel paradoxes of Star Trek to the universe-crossing shenanigans of Doctor Who. Discover the real science behind questions such as:

Can time travel really erase our past regrets like in A Christmas Carol?
Is it worth killing people in the past to prevent a horrible future like in Terminator?
What can we learn from living the same day over and over again like in Groundhog Day?
Could time travel destroy our right to privacy like in Deja Vu?
And so much more!
It's time to fire up the DeLorean to 88 mph, jump into the TARDIS hiding in plain sight, or warp space with the USS Enterprise to explore what time travel means for us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Balloon: Altitude (The Balloon Series Book 1) *




  








Great things never come from comfort zones. In an era of exploration like never before, they must rise to the challenge. And dare to fall.

Fable Sky, the world’s largest zero-pressure helium balloon, embarks on its inaugural flight into the stratosphere.

The space tourism project has taken many years, the assembly of a highly trained crew and a small fortune to get off the ground. If everything goes well, it will be a flight of discovery and transformation, a triumph of the human imagination. Furthermore, the commercial possibilities will ensure a prosperous future, targeting people yearning for a taste of space.

When the mission is turned upside down at 138,000 feet, things quickly spin out of control, putting the crew’s lives in danger. It will need the project leader and captain, Will, to draw on all his experience and pull them together for what will be an event that could change the course of human history – and possibly end it.

Balloon is a masterful, fast-paced adventure with a crisis that cannot be resolved, action that never slows down, and a world like you’ve never seen before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Balloon: Solitude (The Balloon Series Book 2) *




  








Hope begins in the dark. But what if the dark holds a horrifying reality no one is prepared to face?

Living below ground in darkness, the surviving crew members are alone and have no communication with the outside world. A simple choice awaits; sit tight and wait for a rescue that may never come or rise to face their destinies.

Will and Ariane, the tough NASA research pilot, must be the ones to guide them in this choice, despite facing their own uncertainties as tensions run high between the Fable Sky crew. The new world holds secrets lurking deep beneath the rubble, but are the dangers only outside their shelter or is there a threat much closer to home?

As the shadows draw in, the crew must face difficult choices, jeopardise their own humanity, and the strength of individuals must come to the fore.

Balloon is a masterful, fast-paced adventure with a crisis that cannot be resolved, action that never slows down, and a world like you’ve never seen before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Balloon: Latitude (The Balloon Series Book 3) *




  








In this third and final instalment to the genre-bending Balloon trilogy series, humanity and courage stand between survival and annihilation.

As rations dwindle and graves are hastily dug, time has run out for the remaining crew. Traumatised by recent events but still alive, they must venture out into the unforgiving environment in one last desperate push to survive.

They have suffered and sacrificed, and the memories of their previous lives comfort and torture them at equal turns. Once again, it comes down to Will to guide them through the dangers that inevitably lie ahead.

A land of promise awaits, but first impossible decisions need to be made, and the Fable Sky crew must be prepared to pay the ultimate price.

Balloon is a masterful, fast-paced adventure with a crisis that cannot be resolved, action that never slows down, and a world like you’ve never seen before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rise: The Complete Trilogy (Rise Series) *




  








It starts as a fever.

A debilitating virus emerges in India and quickly burns its way through the densely populated areas of Asia. The victims suffer for days even weeks on end until finally succumbing. Streets are empty and major cities are mere graveyards

Because of the slow killing nature of the virus, attempts to contain it to one continent seemingly work at first, but human smuggling into infection-free areas cause the virus to break borders globally.

Darren Reynolds is a foot doctor and survival enthusiast. For years he has made it a hobby to collect all things survival, knowledge and goods. Despite the fact that the United States is fortress America, he knows the virus won’t stay out forever. However, Darren and the others learn, the threat of man’s extinction will not come from the virus. It will come from what rises in the aftermath.

The trilogy is the story of their struggles and battles to save mankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How to Succeed in Business Without Really Crying: Lessons From a Life in Comedy *




  








A prolific comedy writer of Saturday Night Live and Seinfeld fame reflects on what it takes to get ahead in showbiz in this “remarkable memoir that’s packed with anecdotes, advice and humor” (Steve Martin)

For many years, television comedy was an exclusive all boys’ club—until a brilliant comedian named Carol Leifer came along, blazing a trail for funny women everywhere. From Late Night with David Letterman and Saturday Night Live to Seinfeld, The Ellen Show, and Modern Family, Carol has written for and/or performed on some of the best TV comedies of all time.

This hilarious collection of essays charts her extraordinary three-decade journey through show business, illuminating her many triumphs and some missteps along the way—and offering valuable lessons for women and men in any profession. Part memoir, part guide to life, and all incredibly funny, How to Succeed in Business without Really Crying offers tips and tricks for getting ahead, finding your way, and opening locked doors—even if you have to use a sledgehammer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Complete Tales of Beatrix Potter's Peter Rabbit: Contains The Tale of Peter Rabbit, The Tale of Benjamin Bunny, The Tale of Mr. Tod, and The Tale of ... Bunnies *




  








Featuring full color illustrations, this handsome book contains all four original Peter Rabbit stories.

The basis for countless television shows and the hit 2018 film voiced by James Corden, Rose Bryne, and Margot Robbie, Peter Rabbit has been hailed as one of the bestselling stories of all time The original story features a young rebellious rabbit who, despite his mother’s wishes, enters the dangerous garden of Mr. McGregor to feast on its endless bounty. From there on out, he gets himself into all kinds of trouble.

Featuring all of the original illustrations by Beatrix Potter enhanced and re-formatted, follow the exciting adventures of Peter Rabbit and some of his most famous furry friends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Emergency: A Year of Healing and Heartbreak in a Chicago ER *




  








The riveting, pulse-pounding story of a year in the life of an emergency room doctor trying to steer his patients and colleagues through a crushing pandemic and a violent summer, amidst a healthcare system that seems determined to leave them behind

“Gripping . . . eloquent . . . This book reminds us how permanently interesting our bodies are, especially when they go wrong.”—The New York Times

ONE OF NEWSWEEK’S MOST ANTICIPATED BOOKS OF 2022

As an emergency room doctor working on the rapid evaluation unit, Dr. Thomas Fisher has about three minutes to spend with the patients who come into the South Side of Chicago ward where he works before directing them to the next stage of their care. Bleeding: three minutes. Untreated wound that becomes life-threatening: three minutes. Kidney failure: three minutes. He examines his patients inside and out, touches their bodies, comforts and consoles them, and holds their hands on what is often the worst day of their lives. Like them, he grew up on the South Side; this is his community and he grinds day in and day out to heal them.

Through twenty years of clinical practice, time as a White House fellow, and work as a healthcare entrepreneur, Dr. Fisher has seen firsthand how our country’s healthcare system can reflect the worst of society: treating the poor as expendable in order to provide top-notch care to a few. In The Emergency, Fisher brings us through his shift, as he works with limited time and resources to treat incoming patients. And when he goes home, he remains haunted by what he sees throughout his day. The brutal wait times, the disconnect between hospital executives and policymakers and the people they're supposed to serve, and the inaccessible solutions that could help his patients. To cope with the relentless onslaught exacerbated by the pandemic, Fisher begins writing letters to patients and colleagues—letters he will never send—explaining it all to them as best he can.

As fast-paced as an ER shift, The Emergency has all the elements that make doctors’ stories so compelling—the high stakes, the fascinating science and practice of medicine, the deep and fraught interactions between patients and doctors, the persistent contemplation of mortality. And, with the rare dual perspective of somebody who also has his hands deep in policy work, Fisher connects these human stories to the sometimes-cruel machinery of care. Beautifully written, vulnerable and deeply empathetic, The Emergency is a call for reform that offers a fresh vision of health care as a foundation of social justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Talk to the Paw *




  








A single woman's cat has a curious way of playing matchmaker when he steals from a handsome neighbor in this romance novel inspired by a true story.

Jamie Snyder may be thirty-four and single, but she's far from ready to mingle. After one too many bad relationships, she's ready to focus on herself—and her adorable tabby cat MacGyver, of course. Despite MacGyver's habit of sneaking out at night to steal things from the neighbors, he's still the only male Jamie trusts. He's also the only companion she needs . . . or so she tells herself.

MacGyver knows his human is lonely. He can smell it. It's the same smell he's noticed on their neighbor David, a handsome young baker who's tired of his friends trying to fix him up. But now MacGuyver the cat burglar is on the case. First, he steals something from David's house and stashes it at Jamie's. Then, he steals something from Jamie's house and leaves it with David. Before long, the two are swapping stolen goods, trading dating horror stories, and trying not to fall in love. But they're not fooling MacGyver. When humans generate this much heat, the cat is out of the bag . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lending a Paw: A Bookmobile Cat Mystery (Bookmobile Cat Mysteries Book 1) *




  








With the help of her rescue cat, Eddie, librarian Minnie Hamilton is driving a bookmobile based in the resort town of Chilson, Michigan. But she’d better keep both hands on the wheel, because it’s going to be a bumpy ride…

Eddie followed Minnie home one day, and now she can’t seem to shake the furry little shadow. But in spite of her efforts to contain her new pal, the tabby sneaks out and trails her all the way to the bookmobile on its maiden voyage. Before she knows it, her slinky stowaway becomes her cat co-pilot!

Minnie and Eddie’s first day visiting readers around the county seems to pass without trouble—until Eddie darts outside at the last stop and leads her to the body of a local man who’s reached his final chapter.

Initially, Minnie is ready to let the police handle this case, but Eddie seems to smell a rat. Together, they’ll work to find the killer—because a good librarian always knows when justice is overdue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Booking the Crook (A Bookmobile Cat Mystery Book 7) *




  






It's all paws on deck as a librarian and her rescue cat track down a killer in the newest book in the national bestselling Bookmobile Cat mystery series.

Minnie Hamilton and her rescue cat, Eddie, cruise around lovely Chilson, Michigan delivering happiness and good reads in their bookmobile. But the feisty librarian is worried that the bookmobile's future could be uncertain when a new library board chair arrives and doesn't seem too friendly to her pet project.

Still, she has to put her personal worries aside when she and Eddie are out on their regular route and one of their favorite customers doesn't turn up to collect her books. Minnie, at Eddie's prodding, checks on the woman and finds her lying dead in her snow-covered driveway. Now it's up to Minnie and her friends--feline and otherwise--to find the perpetrator and give them their due.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Sherlock Holmes Alphabet of Cases, Volume 2 (Sherlock Alphabet)*




  








In this new series of short stories, Sherlock and Watson embark on some of their classic adventures. Using the best of their wit, knowledge and cunning, the famous duo solves a selection of confounding mysteries including:

The Adventure of the Fool and His Money - Dr. Watson receives an invitation to join an old comrade-in-arms in a treasure hunt. However, it takes Sherlock Holmes' knowledge and deductive powers to steer them in the right direction.

The Case of the Gunsmith of Sherwood - The Sheriff of Nottingham needs Holmes's help to rescue a kidnapped gunsmith in a case which has international implications.

The Mysterious Horseman - A visiting American has come to breed with an offspring of Silver Blaze. But who is following him - and why?

The Adventure of the Italian Gourmet - Has the internationally famous culinary critic lost his taste?

The Judgement of Dr. Watson - A zealous prosecutor goes after Dr. Watson based upon a publication that implicates both him and Holmes in the obstruction of justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Haunting of White Haven Manor: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery (A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Series Book 54) *




  








With things finally back on track after the death of her husband, Ally is ready for a break and to settle down to a quiet, conventional life with her new boyfriend...

But those hopes are shattered with the appearance of a new ghost... begging for her help with a cryptic message about some place called White Haven Manor, a stately home from the early 1800s but now a long-abandoned ruin with a terrifying reputation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Scent of Murder: A Mystery (A Jazz Ramsey Mystery Book 1) *




  








First in a new series from national bestselling author Kylie Logan, The Scent of Murder is a riveting mystery following Jazz Ramsey as she trains cadaver dogs.

The way Jazz Ramsey figures it, life is pretty good. She owns her own home in one of Cleveland’s most diverse, artsy, and interesting neighborhoods. She has a job she likes as an administrative assistant at an all-girls school, and a volunteer interest she’s passionate about—Jazz is a cadaver dog handler.

Jazz is working with Luther, a cadaver dog in training. Luther is still learning cadaver work, so Jazz is putting him through his paces at an abandoned building that will soon be turned into pricey condos. When Luther signals a find, Jazz is stunned to see the body of a young woman who is dressed in black and wearing the kind of make-up and jewelry Jazz used to see on the Goth kids back in high school.

She’s even more shocked when she realizes that beneath the tattoos and the piercings and all that pale make up is a familiar face.

The lead detective on the case is an old lover, and the murdered woman is a former student. Jazz finds herself sucked into the case, obsessed with learning the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The 7 1/2 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle *




  








"Pop your favorite Agatha Christie whodunnit into a blender with a scoop of Downton Abbey, a dash of Quantum Leap, and a liberal sprinkling of Groundhog Day and you'll get this unique murder mystery." ―Harper's Bazaar

The 7½ Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle is a breathlessly addictive mystery that follows one man's race to find a killer, with an astonishing time-turning twist that means nothing and no one are quite what they seem.

Aiden Bishop knows the rules. Evelyn Hardcastle will die every day until he can identify her killer and break the cycle. But every time the day begins again, Aiden wakes up in the body of a different guest at Blackheath Manor. And some of his hosts are more helpful than others. With a locked-room mystery that Agatha Christie would envy, Stuart Turton unfurls a breakneck novel of intrigue and suspense.

International bestselling author Stuart Turton delivers inventive twists in a thriller of such unexpected creativity it will leave readers guessing until the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bloody Business Of Luck (The Bloody Series Book 1) *




  








Long Listed for the Crime Writers of Canada Unhanged Arthur Award.

Do You Love Thrillers? Salivate Over Cracking White-Collar Crime?
If so, the Bloody Business of Luck will have you drooling as you pick your way past bodies and puzzle out nefarious situations with PR consultant Kate Logan and dogged Native reporter Rhys Wilson.

When a dismembered hand is discovered in the cookie jar of a luxury home, reporter Rhys Wilson is eager to connect the dots all the way to the Pacific Lottery Corporation. Caught up in the frantic pace of her new job and well aware of Wilson’s reputation as a muckraker with a fierce anti-gambling agenda, Kate gives him the brush-off.

Circumstances draw them closer, however, and she begins to understand his motivation. When the evidence does a complete 180 and implicates Wilson, Kate has to separate the truth from the lies before she becomes the next victim.

A fast-moving tale, with a colourful cast of characters, some lovable, some despicable, The Bloody Business of Luck takes place on British Columbia Canada’s beautiful Pacific Coast and will leave you guessing to the very end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Heist (Fox and O'Hare Series, Book 1) *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • From Janet Evanovich, #1 bestselling author of the Stephanie Plum novels, and Lee Goldberg, bestselling author and television writer for Monk, comes the first adventure in an electrifying series featuring an FBI agent who always gets her man, and a fearless con artist who lives for the chase.

Nicolas Fox is an international con man, famous for running elaborate scams on very rich and powerful people. He knows that the FBI has been hot on his trail for years—particularly FBI Special Agent Kate O’Hare. But just when it seems that Fox has been captured for good, he pulls off his greatest con of all: He convinces the FBI to offer him a job, working side by side with O’Hare.

Their first assignment takes them to the side streets of Berlin, the California desert, and remote Indonesian islands as they team up to catch Derek Griffin, a corrupt investment banker charged with stealing millions from his clients. Finding Griffin on his private island is going to test O’Hare’s patience and Fox’s skill. High-speed chases, pirates, and Toblerone bars are all in a day’s work . . . if O’Hare and Fox don’t kill each other first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wicked Business: A Lizzy and Diesel Novel (Lizzy & Diesel Book 2) *




  








Janet Evanovich, #1 New York Times mega-bestselling author, is back and better than ever, proving that when it comes to hunting down bad guys and hidden treasure, the real fun is in the chase.

When Harvard University English professor and dyed-in-the-wool romantic Gilbert Reedy is mysteriously murdered and thrown off his fourth-floor balcony, Lizzy and Diesel take up his twenty-year quest for the Luxuria Stone, an ancient relic believed by some to be infused with the power of lust. Following clues contained in a cryptic nineteenth-century book of sonnets, Lizzy and Diesel tear through Boston catacombs, government buildings, and multimillion-dollar residences, leaving a trail of robbed graves, public disturbances, and spontaneous seduction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Curious Minds: A Knight and Moon Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Janet Evanovich, bestselling author of the Stephanie Plum series, teams up with Emmy-winning writer Phoef Sutton for a brand-new series of mysteries featuring Emerson Knight and Riley Moon, a dynamic duo with instant and undeniable chemistry.

Emerson Knight is introverted, eccentric, and has little to no sense of social etiquette. Good thing he’s also brilliant, rich, and (some people might say) handsome, or he’d probably be homeless. Riley Moon has just graduated from Harvard Business and Harvard Law. Her aggressive Texas spitfire attitude has helped her land her dream job as a junior analyst with mega-bank Blane-Grunwald. At least Riley Moon thought it was her dream job, until she is given her first assignment: babysitting Emerson Knight.

What starts off as an inquiry about missing bank funds in the Knight account leads to inquiries about a missing man, missing gold, and a life-and-death race across the country. Through the streets of Washington, D.C., and down into the underground vault of the Federal Reserve in New York City, an evil plan is exposed. A plan so sinister that only a megalomaniac could think it up, and only the unlikely duo of the irrepressibly charming Emerson Knight and the tenacious Riley Moon can stop it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Infinite *




  








From bestselling author Brian Freeman comes an explosive new psychological thriller that pushes the limits of reality as we know it.

One rainy night, the unthinkable happens: Dylan Moran’s car plunges off the road into a raging river, his beautiful wife drowning as he struggles to shore.

In the aftermath, through his grief, Dylan experiences sudden, strange visions: wherever he goes, he’s haunted by glimpses of himself. Dylan initially chalks it up to trauma, but that changes when he runs into a psychiatrist who claims he’s her patient. She says he has been undergoing a unique hypnotherapy treatment built on the idea that with every choice, he creates an infinite number of parallel universes.

Now those parallel universes are unlocked—and Dylan’s doppelgänger has staked a claim to his world. Can Dylan use these alternate realities to get a second chance at the life that was stolen from him? Or will he lose himself…to himself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Inca Con: A Rex Dalton Thriller*




  







Rex Dalton, the former black ops field agent, and his best friend, Digger, the former military dog, are exploring the remarkable history of Peru when they befriend a retired American couple. The couple invites them to join their expedition to a remote village high up in the Andes Mountains to inspect an archaeological site in which they want to invest. But on arrival in the village, it doesn’t take long for Rex to discover that his new friends are victims of a cleverly designed con. This con is run by people who will do anything to make sure Rex and Digger don’t interfere. THE INCA CON is a full-length novel, a nail-biting thriller by best-selling author JC Ryan. It is the fifth book in the electrifying new Rex Dalton series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Polaris Protocol (Pike Logan Thriller Book 5) *




  








Taskforce operators Pike Logan and Jennifer Cahill are used to putting their lives at risk, but in this thrilling New York Times bestseller, one of their own family gets caught up in untold danger...

As an investigative reporter working on the Mexican drug cartels, Jack Cahill has unknowingly gotten caught between two rival groups. His desperate call to his sister is his last before he’s kidnapped.

In their efforts to rescue Jack, Pike and Jennifer uncover a plot much more insidious than illegal drug trafficking—the cartel that put a target on Jack’s back has discovered a GPS hack with the power to effectively debilitate the United States.

With the GPS hack about to be exploited and Jack’s life at stake, Jennifer and Pike must find a way to eliminate the impending threat. The price of failure, for both the Taskforce and the country, is higher than ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Viral Storm: The Dawn of a New Pandemic Age *




  








“One of the world’s foremost virus hunters” (Financial Times), Stanford University biologist Nathan Wolfe reveals the origins of the world’s most deadly diseases and how we can combat and stop contagions.

A “mix of biology, history, medicine, and first-hand experience [that] is potent and irresistible,”* The Viral Storm: The Dawn of a New Pandemic Age shares information Wolfe uncovered on his groundbreaking and dangerous research missions in the jungles of Africa and the rain forests of Borneo to provide an in-depth exploration of how lethal viruses evolved alongside human beings; how illnesses like HIV, swine flu, and bird flu almost wiped us out in the past; and why modern life has made our species vulnerable to the threat of a global pandemic.

In a world where each new outbreak seems worse than the one before, Wolfe points the way forward, as new technologies are brought to bear in the most remote areas of the world to neutralize these viruses and even harness their power for the good of humanity. His provocative vision of the future will change the way we think about viruses, and perhaps remove a potential threat to humanity’s survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bottle of Lies: The Inside Story of the Generic Drug Boom *




  








A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

New York Times 100 Notable Books of 2019

New York Public Library Best Books of 2019

Kirkus Reviews Best Health and Science Books of 2019

Science Friday Best Books of 2019 

New postscript by the author

From an award-winning journalist, an explosive narrative investigation of the generic drug boom that reveals fraud and life-threatening dangers on a global scale—The Jungle for pharmaceuticals

Many have hailed the widespread use of generic drugs as one of the most important public-health developments of the twenty-first century. Today, almost 90 percent of our pharmaceutical market is comprised of generics, the majority of which are manufactured overseas. We have been reassured by our doctors, our pharmacists and our regulators that generic drugs are identical to their brand-name counterparts, just less expensive. But is this really true?

Katherine Eban’s Bottle of Lies exposes the deceit behind generic-drug manufacturing—and the attendant risks for global health. Drawing on exclusive accounts from whistleblowers and regulators, as well as thousands of pages of confidential FDA documents, Eban reveals an industry where fraud is rampant, companies routinely falsify data, and executives circumvent almost every principle of safe manufacturing to minimize cost and maximize profit, confident in their ability to fool inspectors. Meanwhile, patients unwittingly consume medicine with unpredictable and dangerous effects.

The story of generic drugs is truly global. It connects middle America to China, India, sub-Saharan Africa and Brazil, and represents the ultimate litmus test of globalization: what are the risks of moving drug manufacturing offshore, and are they worth the savings? 

A decade-long investigation with international sweep, high-stakes brinkmanship and big money at its core, Bottle of Lies reveals how the world’s greatest public-health innovation has become one of its most astonishing swindles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*By the Seat of My Pants (Illustrated): A Pilot’s Progress from 1917 to 1930*




  







By the Seat of My Pants is Dean Smith’s story of his life as a flying cadet in WWI, an airmail pilot in the 1920’s and, lastly, as the lead aviator in Admiral Byrd’s 1928 Antarctic expedition. Told in a self-deprecating style with a matter of fact sense of humor, Smith's memoir is an engaging read from start to finish.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Gangsters vs. Nazis: How Jewish Mobsters Battled Nazis in WW2 Era America *




  








The stunning true story of the rise of Nazism in America in the years leading to WWII—and the fearless Jewish gangsters and crime families who joined forces to fight back. With an intense cinematic style, acclaimed nonfiction crime author Michael Benson reveals the thrilling role of Jewish mobsters like Bugsy Siegel in stomping out the terrifying tide of Nazi sympathizers during the 1930s and 1940s.

Goodreads Top Nonfiction of 2022

As Adolph Hitler rose to power in 1930s Germany, a growing wave of fascism began to take root on American soil. Nazi activists started to gather in major American cities, and by 1933, there were more than one-hundred anti-Semitic groups operating openly in the United States. Few Americans dared to speak out or fight back—until an organized resistance of notorious mobsters waged their own personal war against the Nazis in their midst. Gangland-style. . . .

In this thrilling blow-by-blow account, acclaimed crime writer Michael Benson uncovers the shocking truth about the insidious rise of Nazism in America—and the Jewish mobsters who stomped it out. Learn about:

* Nazi Town, USA: How one Long Island community named a street after Hitler, decorated buildings with swastikas, and set up a camp to teach US citizens how to goosestep.

* Meyer Lansky and Murder Inc.: How a Jewish mob accountant led fifteen goons on a joint family mission to bust heads at a Brown Shirt rally in Manhattan.

* Fritz Kuhn, “The Vest-Pocket Hitler”: How a German immigrant spread Nazi propaganda through the American Bund in New York City—with 70 branches across the US.

* Newark Nazis vs The Minutemen: How a Jewish resistance group, led by a prize fighter and bootlegger for the mob, waged war on the Bund in the streets of Newark.

* Hitler in Hollywoodland: How Sunset Strip kingpin Mickey Cohen knocked two Brown Shirters’ heads together—and became the West Coast champion in the mob’s war on Nazis.

Packed with surprising, little-known facts, graphic details, and unforgettable personalities, Gangsters vs. Nazis chronicles the mob’s most ruthless tactics in taking down fascism—inspiring ordinary Americans to join them in their fight. The book culminates in one of the most infamous events of the pre-war era—the 1939 Nazi rally in Madison Square Garden—in which law-abiding citizens stood alongside hardened criminals to fight for the soul of a nation. This is the story of the mob that’s rarely told—one of the most fascinating chapters in American history and American organized crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Fighting with the Filthy Thirteen: The World War II Story of Jack Womer—Ranger and Paratrooper *




  








“Womer reveals his own inside account of fighting as a spearhead of the Screaming Eagles in Normandy, Holland, and the Battle of the Bulge” (Tucson Citizen).

In 2004, the world was first introduced to The Filthy Thirteen, a book describing the most notorious squad of fighting men in the 101st Airborne Division—and the inspiration for the movie The Dirty Dozen. Now, Jack Womer—one of the squad’s integral members and probably its best soldier—delivers his long-awaited memoir.

Originally a member of the 29th Rangers, which was suddenly dissolved, Womer asked for transfer to another elite unit, the Screaming Eagles, where room was found for him among the division’s most miscreant squad of brawlers, drunkards, and goof-offs.

Beginning on June 6, 1944, however, the Filthy Thirteen began proving themselves more a menace to the German Army than they had been to their own officers and the good people of England, embarking on a year of ferocious combat at the very tip of the Allied advance in Europe.

In this work, with the help of Stephen DeVito, Jack provides an amazingly frank look at close-quarters combat in Europe, as well as the almost surreal experience of Dust-Bowl–era GI’s entering country after country in their grapple with the Wehrmacht, finally ending up in Hitler’s mountaintop lair in Germany itself.

“Jack Womer’s story is entertaining, honest and forthright, just like the man. He does not shrink from describing what actually happened although occasionally one suspects just a hint of artistic license. However, there is nothing which is unbelievable given the chaotic and random nature of war.” —Army Rumour Service


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*One Soldier: Vietnam In 1968 *




  








Who, or what, was the real enemy in Vietnam? The ever-elusive, jungle-wise Viet Cong and their NVA allies? The oppressive heat and torrential rains? The leeches, mosquitoes, and the jungle itself? Or the army whose regulations made you carry a .45 even though the firing pin was broken? Perhaps, each in their own way, they all were... and John Shook battled them all.
In One Soldier, he recounts his experiences and describes how he faced—and overcame—all the enemies a machine-gunner encountered in the Nam. Straight-from-the-shoulder, Shook tells of search and destroy patrols and night ambushes and slogging through a rice paddy, wondering when the first shot was going to come. You'll be at his side during bull sessions on getting a "million-dollar" wound that would mean a return to the States and in firefights that turned his M-60 machine gun from a shoulder-numbing burden into a staccato, lead-spewing lifesaver.

Most of all, One Soldier is a story of combat, written in the immediate, gut-wrenching language that men at war resort to: "A burst of automatic rifle fire rips through the hooch inches above my elevated perch. Knowing exactly where my rifle hangs I reach out for it but grasp only air and wooden wall. ... The firing in both directions is heavier now. There is yelling on the bridge. It is a black night, a void of vision punctuated by muzzle flashes and the crisscrossing streaks of tracers... Is that your 16?' I yell. 'What the f—. Who cares?'... 'Where was your rifle when this s— started?'"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/08/22.

Currently $4.

*Gunship Ace: The Wars of Neall Ellis, Gunship Pilot and Mercenary *




  








“Spotlights the career of a fascinating modern warrior, while also shedding light on some of the conflicts that have raged throughout the world” (Tucson Citizen).

A former South African Air Force pilot who saw action throughout the region from the 1970s on, Neall Ellis is the best-known mercenary combat aviator alive. Apart from flying Alouette helicopter gunships in Angola, he fought in the Balkan war for the Islamic forces, tried to resuscitate Mobutu’s ailing air force during his final days ruling the Congo, flew Mi-8s for Executive Outcomes, and piloted an Mi-8 fondly dubbed “Bokkie” for Colonel Tim Spicer in Sierra Leone. Finally, with a pair of aging Mi-24 Hinds, Ellis ran the Air Wing out of Aberdeen Barracks in the war against Sankoh’s vicious RUF rebels. As a “civilian contractor,” Ellis has also flown helicopter support missions in Afghanistan, where, he reckons, he had more close shaves than in his entire previous four decades.

From single-handedly turning the enemy back from the gates of Freetown to helping rescue eleven British soldiers who’d been taken hostage, Ellis’s many missions earned him a price on his head, with reports of a million-dollar dead-or-alive reward. This book describes the full career of this storied aerial warrior, from the bush and jungles of Africa to the forests of the Balkans and the merciless mountains of Afghanistan. Along the way the reader encounters a multiethnic array of enemies ranging from ideological to cold-blooded to pure evil, as well as examples of incredible heroism for hire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/09/22.

Currently $1.

*Martian Academy (Honor Among the Stars Book 1) *




  








Five years ago, alien invaders stole her family and her childhood. It’s time to make them pay.

A military sci-fi adventure from Amazon All-Star author James David Victor.

Artemis was only twelve years old when the Rath invaded Toronto, killing countless people, including her family. Five years later, she is finally ready to make them pay. The first step: train at the Martian Military Academy so she can fight the aliens and make them pay for invading her planet. She soon learns that humans can be just as ruthless as the Rath, though, and they are far closer to home. Can she help save humanity and find honor among the stars?

Martian Academy is the first book in the Honor Among the Stars series. If you like sci-fi adventures, space battles with complex alien invaders, and unexpected twists in humanities exploration of the stars, this could be your new favorite series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Last Checkout *




  








GRAND PRIZE WINNER WRITER'S DIGEST SELF-PUBLISHED EBOOK AWARDS

RUNNER-UP DEL SOL PRESS PRIZE FOR FIRST NOVEL

If there ever was a bad time to fall in love, dangling by the neck from a rope tied to a chandelier would be it, but love just doesn’t care...

By the year 2031, global warming cooks the planet, endless wars sweep the globe and pollution tries to finish everybody off. Science has declared re-incarnation a fact and legally sanctioned death houses have sprouted up like mushrooms in overcrowded cities. Those so-called ‘Last Resorts’ provide the paying guest with the tools and the know-how for a successful exit from life—with one simple rule: once checked in, the check-out is feet-first only.

Nobody leaves a ‘Last Resort’ alive.

Ansel Grayson has been a resident at the ‘Hotel Terminus’ for over twelve years, unable to take the last step. On the day he finally works up the nerve to check out and hang himself, he is interrupted by Nikki Forlan, the most recent addition to the guest list.
Ansel and Nikki, broken by life, find themselves drawn into each other’s orbit, and with their final check-outs looming, they try to discover a reason to live, certain they will have to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Second Ship (The Rho Agenda Book 1) *




  








In 1948, an alien starship fell from the New Mexico sky—and immediately vanished behind the walls of the Los Alamos Laboratory. Since that day the US military has endeavored to reverse engineer the ship’s alien technology through top-secret research known only as the Rho Project. Now, decades after the crash, the government is prepared tell all.

Or so it claims…

For there is a second ship, hidden for all these years, just out of the military’s reach. And when a trio of students discovers it buried deep inside a remote canyon, they are changed forever. With a single touch, the technology the government has spent billions trying to unlock is uploaded into the minds of three teenagers—teenagers who now know the frightening truth about the Rho Project. When the NSA black-ops team of Jack “The Ripper” Gregory and Janet Price come calling, they are thrust into a violent world of secrets and corruption, becoming reluctant soldiers in a war destined to alter what it means to be human.

Revised edition: This edition of The Second Ship includes editorial revisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Day after Oblivion *




  








AND SO IT BEGINS…
In the United States, the Department of Defense and the NSA computer networks have been hacked. A nuclear-armed CIA drone has lost all flight control. North Korea . . . Iran . . . Russia . . . and soon the gates of Hell will open.

DEFCON 1—FULL SCALE NUCLEAR WAR
Humanity’s most terrifying nightmare has become reality.Bombs are detonated, missiles are launched, counterstrikes are ordered, and within minutes, untold thousands of megatons have left countless millions dead or dying. Devastation of biblical proportions has fallen over the land . . . and the USA has been hit the hardest.

NOW THE SURVIVORS ARE ON THEIR OWN…
The death toll is incalculable. Following the devastation, there is no law, no power, no communication. But there are survivors. And now the real battle begins, on the ground, hand to hand, person to person. Can those who remain survive long enough to rebuild a world . . . or will it just take a little longer for them to die?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Countdown City: The Last Policeman Book II (Last Policeman Trilogy 2)*




  








“A genre-defying blend of crime writing and science fiction.”—Alexandra Alter, The New York Times

Detective Hank Palace returns in the second in the speculative mystery trilogy set on the brink of the apocalypse.

There are just 77 days before a deadly asteroid collides with Earth, and Detective Palace is out of a job. With the Concord police force operating under the auspices of the U.S. Justice Department, Hank's days of solving crimes are over...until a woman from his past begs for help finding her missing husband.

Brett Cavatone disappeared without a trace—an easy feat in a world with no phones, no cars, and no way to tell whether someone’s gone “bucket list” or just gone. With society falling to shambles, Hank pieces together what few clues he can, on a search that leads him from a college-campus-turned-anarchist-encampment to a crumbling coastal landscape where anti-immigrant militia fend off “impact zone” refugees.

Countdown City presents another fascinating mystery set on brink of an apocalypse--and once again, Hank Palace confronts questions way beyond "whodunit." What do we as human beings owe to one another? And what does it mean to be civilized when civilization is collapsing all around you?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*My Days: Happy and Otherwise *




  








For eleven seasons, she was head of one of America's favorite television households. Now meet the lovable real-life woman behind the Happy Days mom.

Before she was affectionately known to millions as “Mrs. C.,” Marion Ross began her career as a Paramount starlet who went on to appear in nearly every major TV series of the 1950s and 1960s—including Love, American Style, in which she donned an apron that would cinch her career. Soon after came the phone call that changed her life . . .

In this warm and candid memoir, filled with recollections from the award-winning Happy Days team—from break-out star Henry Winkler to Cunningham “wild child” Erin Moran—Ross shares what it was like to be a starry-eyed young girl with dreams in poor, rural Minnesota, and the resilience it took to make them come true. She recalls her early years in the business, being in the company of such luminaries as Humphrey Bogart and Lauren Bacall, yet always feeling the Hollywood outsider—an invisibility that mirrored her own childhood. She reveals the joys of playing a wife and mother on TV, and the struggles of maintaining those roles in real life. But among Ross's most heart-rending recollections are those of finally finding a soulmate—another hope made true beyond her expectations.

Featuring producer Garry Marshall's final interview—as well as a touching foreword from her “TV son” Ron Howard, and a conversation with her real-life son and daughter, Marion Ross's inspiring story is also a glowing tribute to all those who fulfilled her dreams—and in turn, gave us some of the happiest days of our own lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Davos Man: How the Billionaires Devoured the World *




  








A San Francisco Chronicle Bestseller

The New York Times’s Global Economics Correspondent masterfully reveals how billionaires’ systematic plunder of the world—brazenly accelerated during the pandemic—has transformed 21st-century life and dangerously destabilized democracy.

“Davos Man will be read a hundred years from now as a warning.” —Evan Osnos

“Excellent. A powerful, fiery book, and it could well be an essential one.” —NPR.org

The history of the last half century in America, Europe, and other major economies is in large part the story of wealth flowing upward. The most affluent people emerged from capitalism’s triumph in the Cold War to loot the peace, depriving governments of the resources needed to serve their people, and leaving them tragically unprepared for the worst pandemic in a century.

Drawing on decades of experience covering the global economy, award-winning journalist Peter S. Goodman profiles five representative “Davos Men”—members of the billionaire class—chronicling how their shocking exploitation of the global pandemic has hastened a fifty-year trend of wealth centralization. Alongside this reporting, Goodman delivers textured portraits of those caught in Davos Man’s wake, including a former steelworker in the American Midwest, a Bangladeshi migrant in Qatar, a Seattle doctor on the front lines of the fight against COVID, blue-collar workers in the tenements of Buenos Aires, an African immigrant in Sweden, a textile manufacturer in Italy, an Amazon warehouse employee in New York City, and more.

Goodman’s revelatory exposé of the global billionaire class reveals their hidden impact on nearly every aspect of modern society: widening wealth inequality, the rise of anti-democratic nationalism, the shrinking opportunity to earn a livable wage, the vulnerabilities of our health-care systems, access to affordable housing, unequal taxation, and even the quality of the shirt on your back. Meticulously reported yet compulsively readable, Davos Man is an essential read for anyone concerned about economic justice, the capacity of societies to grapple with their greatest challenges, and the sanctity of representative government.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Bess of Hardwick: Empire Builder*




  








"The best account yet available of this shrewd, enigmatic and remarkable woman."—Sunday Times [London]


From the author of The Sisters, a chronicle of the most brutal, turbulent, and exuberant period of England's history. Bess Hardwick, the fifth daughter of an impoverished Derbyshire nobleman, did not have an auspicious start in life. Widowed at sixteen, she nonetheless outlived four monarchs, married three more times, built the great house at Chatsworth, and died one of the wealthiest and most powerful women in English history.

In 1527 England was in the throes of violent political upheaval as Henry VIII severed all links with Rome. His daughter, Queen Mary, was even more capricious and bloody, only to be followed by the indomitable and ruthless Gloriana, Elizabeth I. It could not have been more hazardous a period for an ambitious woman; by the time Bess's first child was six, three of her illustrious godparents had been beheaded.

Using journals, letters, inventories, and account books, Mary S. Lovell tells the passionate, colorful story of an astonishingly accomplished woman, among whose descendants are counted the dukes of Devonshire, Rutland, and Portland, and, on the American side, Katharine Hepburn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Made in the USA: The Rise and Retreat of American Manufacturing*




  








An overview of the state of manufacturing in America—both past and present—and how this sector and the jobs it creates are essential to the American economy

“There's no author whose books I look forward to more than Vaclav Smil.” —Bill Gates

In Made in the USA, Vaclav Smil powerfully rebuts the notion that manufacturing is a relic of predigital history and that the loss of American manufacturing is a desirable evolutionary step toward a pure service economy. Smil argues that no advanced economy can prosper without a strong, innovative manufacturing sector and the jobs it creates.

Smil explains how manufacturing became a fundamental force behind America’s economic, strategic, and social dominance. He describes American manufacturing’s rapid rise at the end of the nineteenth century, its consolidation and modernization between the two world wars, its role as an enabler of mass consumption after 1945, and its recent decline. Some economists argue that shipping low-value jobs overseas matters little because the high-value work remains in the United States. But, asks Smil, do we want a society that consists of a small population of workers doing high-value-added work and masses of unemployed?

Smil assesses various suggestions for solving America’s manufacturing crisis, including lowering corporate tax rates, promoting research and development, and improving public education. Will America act to preserve and reinvigorate its manufacturing? It is crucial to our social and economic well-being; but, Smil warns, the odds are no better than even.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Clockwork Murder *




  








“Wonderful and dark . . . a journey into the minds of two men who together become one killer” from the New York Times bestselling true crime author(Blaine L. Pardoe, author of A Special Kind of Evil).

In April 1997, pretty, 22-year-old Jacine Gielinski stopped her car at a red light in Colorado Springs, Colorado. She had no idea that the two young men looking at her from the car next to hers would in that moment decide she would be their target for unspeakable horrors.

George Woldt and Lucas Salmon were an unlikely pair of best friends, much less killers. Woldt was a fast-talking, well-dressed ladies’ man who boasted of his sexual conquests. Salmon was deeply religious and socially misfit, obsessed with losing his virginity.

Woldt was the leader, Salmon his willing follower, but neither had been in serious trouble with the law. However, inspired by the cult movie, A Clockwork Orange, with its dystopian violence, they fantasized for months what it would be like to abduct, rape, torture and murder a woman. Then, aroused by watching ultra-violent pornography, they decided to act upon their evil thoughts.

Revised and updated with a new afterword from the author, A Clockwork Murder recounts the steps that led to an unthinkable crime and its impact on a community, as well as the friends and especially the parents of an innocent young woman who paid with her life for being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*When Breath Becomes Air *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • PULITZER PRIZE FINALIST • This inspiring, exquisitely observed memoir finds hope and beauty in the face of insurmountable odds as an idealistic young neurosurgeon attempts to answer the question What makes a life worth living?

NAMED ONE OF PASTE’S BEST MEMOIRS OF THE DECADE • NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The New York Times Book Review • People • NPR • The Washington Post • Slate • Harper’s Bazaar • Time Out New York • Publishers Weekly • BookPage

Finalist for the PEN Center USA Literary Award in Creative Nonfiction and the Books for a Better Life Award in Inspirational Memoir

At the age of thirty-six, on the verge of completing a decade’s worth of training as a neurosurgeon, Paul Kalanithi was diagnosed with stage IV lung cancer. One day he was a doctor treating the dying, and the next he was a patient struggling to live. And just like that, the future he and his wife had imagined evaporated. When Breath Becomes Air chronicles Kalanithi’s transformation from a naïve medical student “possessed,” as he wrote, “by the question of what, given that all organisms die, makes a virtuous and meaningful life” into a neurosurgeon at Stanford working in the brain, the most critical place for human identity, and finally into a patient and new father confronting his own mortality.

What makes life worth living in the face of death? What do you do when the future, no longer a ladder toward your goals in life, flattens out into a perpetual present? What does it mean to have a child, to nurture a new life as another fades away? These are some of the questions Kalanithi wrestles with in this profoundly moving, exquisitely observed memoir.

Paul Kalanithi died in March 2015, while working on this book, yet his words live on as a guide and a gift to us all. “I began to realize that coming face to face with my own mortality, in a sense, had changed nothing and everything,” he wrote. “Seven words from Samuel Beckett began to repeat in my head: ‘I can’t go on. I’ll go on.’” When Breath Becomes Air is an unforgettable, life-affirming reflection on the challenge of facing death and on the relationship between doctor and patient, from a brilliant writer who became both.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Women of Brambleberry House Collection *




  








Welcome to Cannon Beach, Oregon where New York Times bestselling author RaeAnne Thayne introduces the Women of Brambleberry House in four heartwarming and emotional romances perfect for fans of Debbie Macomber and Robyn Carr!

The Daddy Makeover

Eben Spencer learned long ago to keep his eye on the ball and his emotions under wraps. And where had this philosophy got him so far? In business, to the pinnacle of success. In his personal life, it brought him one beloved, if unhappy, little girl, and one shattered marriage. He is not about to embark on another one anytime soon….

Until he meets Sage Benedetto. The bewitching woman is everything Eben is not—warm, emotional, open—and everything he never dreamed he’d want. But lately he’s having very different dreams….

His Second-Chance Family

When she was sixteen, Julia Blair found more than fun in the sun on the sands of Cannon Beach. She found a home—especially in the arms of Will Garrett—and she thought that life stretched out in front of her….

Now she’s thirty-two, and though life may not have worked out the way she planned, here she is: back in Cannon Beach, with her two little children in tow. Only to find Will Garrett there, too. Julia believes he can still make all her dreams come true. The question is, will he let her into his heart to do the same for him?

The Soldier’s Secret

To find out who was claiming ownership of the only place he’d ever called home, Harry Maxwell knew he’d have to practice a little deception. So the wounded lieutenant changed his name a little. Altered a few facts. All for a good cause—get in, get the truth, get out.

Then he meets the Brambleberry House heir presumptive. Anna Galvez is captivating in ways he hadn’t even known existed. Still, after spending time with her, he wants the house more than ever. But only if she’s in it.

A Soldier’s Return

Returning home to Cannon Beach and living in Brambleberry House, a place where good things seemed destined to happen, had brought Melissa Fielding and her young daughter such joy. Perhaps it was no accident when the single mom “bumped” into Eli Sanderson, and discovered the handsome doctor was also back in town. The ex-soldier was still so captivating, but also more guarded. Was now the time to put old ghosts to rest?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Best Land Under Heaven: The Donner Party in the Age of Manifest Destiny *




  








Longlisted for the Andrew Carnegie Medal for Excellence

Finalist for the Oklahoma Book Award

A Publishers Weekly Holiday Guide History Pick



“A book so gripping it can scarcely be put down.... Superb.” —New York Times Book Review



"WESTWARD HO! FOR OREGON AND CALIFORNIA!"

In the eerily warm spring of 1846, George Donner placed this advertisement in a local newspaper as he and a restless caravan prepared for what they hoped would be the most rewarding journey of a lifetime. But in eagerly pursuing what would a century later become known as the "American dream," this optimistic-yet-motley crew of emigrants was met with a chilling nightmare; in the following months, their jingoistic excitement would be replaced by desperate cries for help that would fall silent in the deadly snow-covered mountains of the Sierra Nevada.

We know these early pioneers as the Donner Party, a name that has elicited horror since the late 1840s. With The Best Land Under Heaven, Wallis has penned what critics agree is “destined to become the standard account” (Washington Post) of the notorious saga. Cutting through 160 years of myth-making, the “expert storyteller” (True West) compellingly recounts how the unlikely band of early pioneers met their fate. Interweaving information from hundreds of newly uncovered documents, Wallis illuminates how a combination of greed and recklessness led to one of America’s most calamitous and sensationalized catastrophes. The result is a “fascinating, horrifying, and inspiring” (Oklahoman) examination of the darkest side of Manifest Destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Murder Chronicles: A Cozy Mystery (A Tess and Tilly Cozy Mystery Book 13) *




  








If you love small towns, endearing relationships, food, animals, and a touch of murder, you will love this mystery series set in the small town of White Eagle Montana.

Tess and Tony are busy preparing for the annual Spring Fling, an event designed to both ring in the tourism season and welcome the end of cold temperatures and drifting snow, when a man with a mission sends Tess a letter detailing an odd but intriguing request. It seems that years ago, Simon Baldwin, one of twelve members of a secret society, identified fifteen cold case murders which they then took it upon themselves to solve them. They chronicled the investigation of each murder in a journal they titled: The Murder Chronicles. Of the fifteen murders, fourteen had been successfully closed by the group. One case remained unsolved and Simon, the only surviving member of the original group of twelve, is determined to solve the case before his death. Simon is a Montana native who’d heard about Tess and her success tackling this very sort of thing, so he sent her the journal and asked for her help in solving the last unsolved murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Body and Soul Food (A Books & Biscuits Mystery Book 1) *




  








In this page-turning new mystery series, fraternal twins Keaton and Koby will pull double duty when they take down a killer while preparing to open their new bookstore and soul-food café, Books & Biscuits.

When Koby Hill and Keaton Rutledge were orphaned at age two, they were separated, but their unbreakable connection lingered. Years later, they reunite and decide to make up for lost time and capitalize on their shared interests by opening up a well-stocked bookstore and cozy soul-food café in the quaint Pacific Northwest town of Timber Lake. But this new chapter of their lives could end on a cliffhanger after Koby's foster brother is found murdered.

The murder, which occurred in public between light-rail stops, seems impossible for the police to solve. But as Keaton and Koby know, two heads are always better than one, especially when it comes to mysteries. With just a week to go before the grand opening of their new café, the twins will use their revitalized connection with each other to make sure this is the killer's final page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pineapple Podcast: A Cozy Mystery with Murder, Romance and Fun (Pineapple Port Mysteries Book 15)*




  






Pineapple Port Mysteries by Wall Street Journal and USA Today bestselling author Amy Vansant, is a funny, clean, small-town, female amateur sleuth series, but with all the pulse-pounding excitement of a detective thriller. Every book in the series can be read as a standalone. Pineapple Podcast is packed full of Pineapple Port surprises!

Charlotte hunts a killer with a curious cookie-cutter calling card who seems to be out to impress the local true-crime podcaster. The work keeps her from concentrating on the fact her boyfriend has been acting strange...it seems Declan is ready to make a few major life decisions.

Meanwhile, Mariska and Darla take over a local restaurant while the owner's out of town, and can't help but add a few things to the menu… bad idea, since the owner belongs to a true crime club that roots for the killers...

Mix in an earbud-wearing puppy, a starry-eyed deputy, and white-knuckle action and you'll find yourself wanting to move to Pineapple Port...again!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Don't Look Down (Shadows of New York Book 2) *




  








From the Amazon Charts bestselling author of One Small Sacrifice, a gripping mystery about a sinister murder that everyone wants to stay buried—except one dogged NYPD detective.

Jo Greaver is a model of success. Young and ambitious, she’s built a thriving beauty business from nothing. But she has secrets she’ll do anything to keep buried. When her blackmailer offers to meet, Jo expects to pay him off—but gets a bullet instead. Bleeding and in shock, Jo flees with no one to turn to.

When NYPD detective Sheryn Sterling and her partner, Rafael Mendoza, find Andray Baxter murdered in his own home—shot through the heart—everything points to Jo as the killer. Her blood is at the scene, and so are disturbing photos of her taken as a young teen. But Sheryn has doubts. Was the kindhearted Andray really a criminal? Why did he repeatedly report finding spyware in his apartment? Was there something shady about Jo’s sister dying a year earlier?

Something’s not right, and it’s up to Sheryn to piece together the sinister puzzle, no matter the cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Godwulf Manuscript (The Spenser Series Book 1) *




  








New York Times bestselling author of the Spenser series of crime thrillers—Book 1 in the series

“The toughest, funniest, wisest, private eye in the field these days.”—Houston Chronicle

Spenser earned his degree in the school of hard knocks, so he is ready when a Boston university hires him to recover a rare, stolen manuscript. He is hardly surpised that his only clue is a radical student with four bullets in his chest.

The cops are ready to throw the book at the pretty blond coed whose prints are all over the murder weapon but Spenser knows there are no easy answers. He tackles some very heavy homework and knows that if he doesn't finish his assignment soon, he could end up marked “D”—for dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Game of Chance *




  








A criminal mastermind is carrying out a deadly game of murder on the streets of New York. Following the rules of chess he moves his victims around the city, leaving his sinister calling cards at each blood-soaked crime scene. But as the body count mounts, the New York police force are no nearer to catching this sadistic killer. And expert profiler, FBI Special Agent Dana Whitestone, is brought in to help.

Still bruised from her encounter with The Cleveland Slasher, Dana, and her partner Jeremy Brown, soon become embroiled in a macabre game of cat and mouse as they try to hunt down this highly intelligent but utterly ruthless murderer before he claims his next victim. And then they realise they might be up against not one killer but two - and all hell breaks loose...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Truth Be Told: the most suspenseful, gritty and nail-biting crime legal thriller of 2020 *




  








*Shortlisted for The Diverse Book Awards 2021*


* * * * *

*ARE YOU READY TO START THIS CONVERSATION?*
Kamran Hadid feels invincible. He attends Hampton school, an elite all-boys boarding school in London, he comes from a wealthy family, and he has a place at Oxford next year. The world is at his feet. And then a night of revelry leads to a drunken encounter and he must ask himself a horrific question.

With the help of assault counsellor, Zara Kaleel, Kamran reports the incident in the hopes that will be the end of it. But it’s only the beginning…

Powerful, explosive and important, Truth Be Told is a contemporary courtroom drama that vividly captures today’s society. You will not stop thinking about it for a long time to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*War Shadows (Tier One Thrillers Book 2) *




  








A Wall Street Journal bestseller.

John Dempsey, former Navy SEAL and Tier One operator, is back. Only a few months into his new life as an operative for Ember, the United States' most covert counterterrorism entity, he must stop an old nemesis who's resurfaced after ten years of operating in the shadows. From the deserts of Iraq, through the jungles of Guatemala, to the streets of suburbia, Dempsey and his Ember team race against time to stop a series of horrific and devious attacks against the homeland.

In this second installment of the Tier One series, John Dempsey faces his greatest challenge as he continues to evolve from a decorated Navy SEAL into the country's most lethal protector.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Crusader One (Tier One Thrillers Book 3) *




  








Nothing stops former Navy SEAL and Tier One operator John Dempsey from answering the call of duty—including a mission with the highest stakes he’s ever faced. When one of the most brazen and lethal acts of terrorism rocks American and Israeli intelligence forces at the highest levels, Dempsey’s ultracovert antiterror unit, Ember, mobilizes.

But this operation isn’t just a retaliatory strike by Ember; it’s a mission of vengeance for Dempsey—against the Iranian terrorist mastermind who slaughtered Dempsey’s Tier One comrades. Racing from Tel Aviv to Tehran, the elite American warrior and his formidable Israeli counterpart must forsake their backup in a capture-or-kill gambit that could turn into a suicide run.

But with missiles flying across the Middle East, Dempsey’s do-or-die quest must succeed. If it doesn’t, it’s a short countdown to World War III.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Chasing the Son (The Green Berets Book 9) *




  








Place, time and family. Three things that shape individuals. Sometimes with love. Other times with violence.

Former covert operative, Horace Chase, has just discovered he has a son; a son who fled the Military Institute of South Carolina a year and a half ago after being accused of murder. The victim is the grandson of the most powerful woman in Charleston, South Carolina, who has sworn vengeance. Chase teams up with another former covert operative, Dave Riley, and one of Riley’s old CIA friends, Kate Westland, to find his son and uncover the truth.

Barely into their investigation they become caught up in a land development deal for Daufuskie Island worth hundreds of millions. Chase and Riley’s covert background has taught them many things, but the most valuable has been that nothing is ever as it appears as an old nemesis rears her head, hell-bent on revenge against them both along with a good helping of greed.

And in the shadows hovers THE CELLAR, the agency that polices the world of covert operations. One by one, the competitors for the land deal are being killed and the threat to Chase’s son grows. And nothing, not the present, not the past, and no one, are as they appear to be. Who will be left standing?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Kill Zone (Lucy Guardino FBI Thrillers) *




  








New York Times–Bestselling Author: An FBI agent deals with a teenager’s death and a terrorist threat in one of Suspense Magazine’s Best Novels of the Year.

It’s a vicious, horrific crime: the brutal killing of a teenaged girl. When Pittsburgh detectives call FBI Supervisory Special Agent Lucy Guardino to the scene, their focus is on who—and why.

Was it the girl’s Afghan father striving to regain his honor after she became too Westernized? Her Jewish boyfriend? Someone from Afghanistan settling an old grudge? Or one of the many drug cartels the father helped the DEA bring down seeking revenge?

The answers seem clear when Pittsburgh becomes engulfed in flames as a violent narcoterrorist turns the city into a kill zone. But in the dark of night, surrounded by men intent on destroying the truth, Lucy learns that secrets hide in shadows…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Nathan's Run *




  








"IMPRESSIVE AND PROVOCATIVE. . .VASTLY ENTERTAINING."

–San Francisco Chronicle

Nathan Bailey is on the run. Not only is he the target of a nationwide manhunt—he's the prey of a savage hit man. Nathan is twelve-years-old, with no one to turn to. He already knows life is unfair, and that to survive he has only himself, his smarts, and his honesty to depend on. But will that be enough as he takes flight into a terrifying world that has branded him a killer—and is waiting at every turn to destroy him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*America's Snake: The Rise and Fall of the Timber Rattlesnake *




  








The acclaimed naturalist offers an in-depth profile of the timber rattlesnake, from its unique biological adaptations to its role in American history.

The ominous rattle of the timber rattlesnake is one of the most famous—and terrifying—sounds in nature. Today, they are found in thirty-one states and many major cities. Yet most Americans have never seen a timber rattler, and only know them from movies or our frightened imaginations.

Ted Levin aims to change that with America’s Snake. This portrait of the timber rattler explores its significance in American frontier history, and sheds light on the heroic efforts to protect the species against habitat loss, climate change, and the human tendency to kill what we fear. Taking us from labs where the secrets of the snake’s evolutionary adaptations are being unlocked to far-flung habitats that are protected by dedicated herpetologists, Levin paints a picture of a fascinating creature: peaceable, social, long-lived, and, despite our phobias, not inclined to bite.

The timber rattler emerges here as an emblem of America, but also of the struggles involved in protecting the natural world. A wonderful mix of natural history, travel writing, and exemplary journalism, America’s Snake is loaded with remarkable characters—none more so than the snake itself: frightening, fascinating, and unforgettable.

A CHOICE Outstanding Academic Title Award-winner


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*U.S. Guide to Venomous Snakes and Their Mimics*




  








This easy-to-use guide is the most comprehensive resource for snake admirers in the United States. Full-color photographs for almost every snake in the country make for easy reference, and dividing the snakes based on their regional habitats makes finding the right snake a breeze. Whether you are trying to identify a western coral snake or its mimic, the sonoran shovel nosed snake, Scott Shupe’s guide is the extensive handbook for which all snake aficionados have been waiting. With full-color maps and a thorough glossary of terms, you’ll be able to identify Arizona black rattlesnakes, eastern cottonmouths, and more in no time!

Unlike other snake books, Shupe’s guide covers the snake population of the entire United States. His expertise and knowledge of snakes is apparent in the thoughtful descriptions and handy hints on how to tell poisonous snakes from their harmless imitators. He also includes an informative natural history of the reptiles and the scientific terms by which they are referred. As a gift for a young naturalist, a reference book for your library, or a handy tool in a sticky situation, this guide is practical, useful, and fun!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Venomous Snakes of the World: A Manual for Use by U.S. Amphibious Forces *




  








Learn the essentials of snake bite survival and how to identify every poisonous snake on the planet with this illustrated guide.

Poisonous snakes are among the deadliest creatures in the world. They are also some of the most fascinating. From the Monocle Cobra to the Gaboon Viper, this comprehensive guide teaches readers how to identify the various species and survive dangerous encounters with them.

Originally published in 1962, and fully updated and colorized by Scott Shupe, Poisonous Snakes of the World is an essential resource for every survivalist, outdoor adventurer, and lover of reptiles. This edition includes authoritative and potentially life-saving advice on:

Precautions to avoid snake bites.
Identifying the symptoms and signs of snake venom poisoning.
First-Aid and medical treatments.
Recognizing poisonous snakes.
Indigenous species to various regions around the world.
Sources of Antivenin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Voyage of the Turtle: In Pursuit of the Earth's Last Dinosaur *




  








The story of an ancient sea turtle and what its survival says about our future, from the award-winning writer and naturalist

Though nature is indifferent to the struggles of her creatures, the human effect on them is often premeditated. The distressing decline of sea turtles in Pacific waters and their surprising recovery in the Atlantic illuminate what can go both wrong and right from our interventions, and teach us the lessons that can be applied to restore health to the world's oceans and its creatures. As Voyage of the Turtle, Carl Safina's compelling natural history adventure makes clear, the fate of the astonishing leatherback turtle, whose ancestry can be traced back 125 million years, is in our hands.

Writing with verve and color, Safina describes how he and his colleagues track giant pelagic turtles across the world's oceans and onto remote beaches of every continent. As scientists apply lessons learned in the Atlantic and Caribbean to other endangered seas, Safina follows leatherback migrations, including a thrilling journey from Monterey, California, to nesting grounds on the most remote beaches of Papua, New Guinea. The only surviving species of its genus, family, and suborder, the leatherback is an evolutionary marvel: a "reptile" that behaves like a warm-blooded dinosaur, an ocean animal able to withstand colder water than most fishes and dive deeper than any whale.

In his peerless prose, Safina captures the delicate interaction between these gentle giants and the humans who are finally playing a significant role in their survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fourth of July and the Founding of America: The Startling Truth Behind the Birth of Our Country*




  








A history of the holiday and an “elegant, ironic, brief but deeply researched meditation on what makes America America” (Financial Times).

Holidays of all sorts are celebrated in the United States, many rooted in the country’s great diversity of ethnicities, religions, and cultures. But one day unites all Americans: the Fourth of July. Every year, Independence Day revelers mark the founding of the nation with picnics and parades, flag-waving and fireworks displays. But in fact, much of the inherited lore that surrounds the Fourth is myth and legend, not history.

Even the date of the holiday is misleading, as the Declaration of Independence was in fact penned on the second of July. Jefferson did not write it himself, nor was it intended to mark the birth of a new nation. In this remarkable work of research and narrative, Peter de Bolla teases out the true story of the Fourth of July—and traces the holiday’s history from 1776 through the Civil War, the Cold War, and the present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Real Cruel Sea: The Merchant Navy in the Battle of the Atlantic, 1939–1943 *




  








The renowned maritime historian’s compelling study of the vital role played by merchant seamen during WWII in the Battle of the Atlantic.

For the British, the Battle of the Atlantic was a fight for survival. They depended on the safe transit of hundreds of merchant ships carrying food and supplies from America to feed the country and keep the war effort going. On top of that, they had to export manufactured goods to pay for it all.

Britain's merchant navy, a disparate collection of private vessels, had become the country's lifeline. While its seamen were officially non-combatants, they bravely endured the onslaught of the German U-boat offensive until Allied superiority overwhelmed the enemy.

Drawing extensively on first-hand sources, Richard Woodman establishes the importance of the British and Allied merchant fleets in the struggle against Germany. This important study elevates the heroic seamen who manned these ships to their rightful place in the history of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Black Earth: The Holocaust as History and Warning *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “[Timothy] Snyder identifies the conditions that allowed the Holocaust—conditions our society today shares. . . . He certainly couldn’t be more right about our world.”—The New Republic

A “gripping [and] disturbingly vivid” (The Wall Street Journal) portrait of the defining tragedy of our time, from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of On Tyranny

ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR—The Washington Post, The Economist, Publishers Weekly

In this epic history of extermination and survival, Timothy Snyder presents a new explanation of the great atrocity of the twentieth century, and reveals the risks that we face in the twenty-first. Based on untapped sources from eastern Europe and forgotten testimonies from Jewish survivors, Black Earth recounts the mass murder of the Jews as an event that is still close to us, more comprehensible than we would like to think and thus all the more terrifying. 

By overlooking the lessons of the Holocaust, Snyder concludes, we have misunderstood modernity and endangered the future. The early twenty-first century is coming to resemble the early twentieth, as growing preoccupations with food and water accompany ideological challenges to global order. Our world is closer to Hitler’s than we like to admit, and saving it requires us to see the Holocaust as it was—and ourselves as we are.

Groundbreaking, authoritative, and utterly absorbing, Black Earth reveals a Holocaust that is not only history but warning.

New York Times Editors’ Choice • Finalist for the Samuel Johnson Prize; the Mark Lynton History Prize; the Arthur Ross Book Award


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*New Georgia: The Second Battle for the Solomons (Twentieth-Century Battles) *




  








“A detailed, up-to-date, integrated air-land-sea history” of a pivotal WWII campaign in the Pacific from both American and Japanese perspectives (Vincent P. O'Hara, author of In Passage Perilous).

In 1942, the Solomon Islands formed the stepping stones toward Rabaul, the main base of Japanese operations in the South Pacific, and the Allies’ primary objective. The stunning defeat of Japanese forces at the Naval Battle of Guadalcanal in November marked the turning point in the war against Japan and the start of an offensive in the Central Solomons aimed at New Georgia.

New Georgia: The Second Battle for the Solomons tells the story of the land, sea, and air battles fought there from March through October 1943. Making careful and copious use of both Japanese and Allied sources, Ronnie Day masterfully weaves the intricate threads of these battles into a well-crafted narrative of this pivotal period in the war. As Day makes clear, combat in the Solomons exemplified the war in the Pacific, especially the importance of air power, something the Japanese failed to understand until it was too late, and the strategy of island hopping, bypassing Japanese strongholds (including Rabaul) in favor of weaker or more strategically advantageous targets. This multifaceted account gives the fighting for New Georgia its proper place in the history of the drive to break the Japanese defensive perimeter and bring the homeland within range of Allied bombers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*In Passage Perilous: Malta and the Convoy Battles of June 1942 (Twentieth-Century Battles) *




  







By mid-1942 the Allies were losing the Mediterranean war: Malta was isolated and its civilian population faced starvation. In June 1942 the British Royal Navy made a stupendous effort to break the Axis stranglehold. The British dispatched armed convoys from Gibraltar and Egypt toward Malta. In a complex battle lasting more than a week, Italian and German forces defeated Operation Vigorous, the larger eastern effort, and ravaged the western convoy, Operation Harpoon, in a series of air, submarine, and surface attacks culminating in the Battle of Pantelleria. Just two of seventeen merchant ships that set out for Malta reached their destination. In Passage Perilous presents a detailed description of the operations and assesses the actual impact Malta had on the fight to deny supplies to Rommel's army in North Africa. The book's discussion of the battle's operational aspects highlights the complex relationships between air and naval power and the influence of geography on littoral operations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Arctic Convoys, 1941–1945: 1941-1945 *




  








The story of Allied merchant ships and crews who braved the frigid far north to extend a lifeline to Russia, filled with “sheer heroism and brazen drama” (Literary Review).

During the last four years of the Second World War, the Western Allies secured Russian defenses against Germany by supplying vital food and arms. The plight of those in Murmansk and Archangel who benefited is now well known, but few are aware of the courage, determination, and sacrifice of Allied merchant ships, which withstood unremitting U-boat attacks and aerial bombardment to maintain the lifeline to Russia.

In the storms, fog, and numbing cold of the Arctic, where the sinking of a ten thousand–ton freighter was equal to a land battle in terms of destruction, the losses sustained were huge. Told from the perspective of their crews, this is the inspiring story of the long-suffering merchant ships without which Russia would almost certainly have fallen to Nazi Germany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/09/22.

Currently $2.

*All Secure: A Special Operations Soldier's Fight to Survive on the Battlefield and the Homefront *




  






One of the most highly regarded Tier One Delta Force operators in American military history shares his war stories and personal battle with PTSD.

As a senior non-commissioned officer of Delta Force, the most elite and secretive special operations unit in the U.S. military, Command Sergeant Major Tom Satterly fought some of this country's most fearsome enemies. Over the course of twenty years and thousands of missions, he's fought desperately for his life, rescued hostages, killed and captured terrorist leaders, and seen his friends maimed and killed around him.

All Secure is in part Tom's journey into a world so dark and dangerous that most Americans can't contemplate its existence. It recounts what it is like to be on the front lines with one of America's most highly trained warriors. As action-packed as any fiction thriller, All Secure is an insider's view of "The Unit."

Tom is a legend even among other Tier One special operators. Yet the enemy that cost him three marriages, and ruined his health physically and psychologically, existed in his brain. It nearly led him to kill himself in 2014; but for the lifeline thrown to him by an extraordinary woman it might have ended there. Instead, they took on Satterly's most important mission-saving the lives of his brothers and sisters in arms who are killing themselves at a rate of more than twenty a day.

Told through Satterly's firsthand experiences, it also weaves in the reasons-the bloodshed, the deaths, the intense moments of sheer terror, the survivor's guilt, depression, and substance abuse-for his career-long battle against the most insidious enemy of all: Post Traumatic Stress. With the help of his wife, he learned that by admitting his weaknesses and faults he sets an example for other combat veterans struggling to come home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/10/22.

Currently $1.

*Odysseus Ascendant (Odyssey One Book 7) *




  








A mysterious entity may be the key to a starship’s survival—or a terrifying new threat—as the Odyssey One series continues…

The Empire has set its sights on its next target: human Terrans. As effective allies of the Priminae, the denizens of Earth have proven themselves enemies to the Empire, and now the Imperial forces know more about the Terran home world than ever before.

The battle for the planet’s survival will see the Odysseus first into the breach. But more perils loom for Commodore Eric Weston and his comrades. They’re at odds with the political conflicts dividing Earth’s government and challenged by the mysterious presence haunting their vessel—its intentions unclear, and the extent of its powers unknown.

As the Empire brings the battle home, the crew of the Odysseus will need to determine whether this entity will support them in their fight for survival, or prove to be another dangerous foe.

There’s no turning back…and the only way forward may be a pathway to doom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Spark (Star Inferno Book 1) *




  








IN A UNIVERSE FILLED WITH DECEIT, THE ONLY HOPE IS A STARSHIP CAPTAIN WHO CAN’T TELL A LIE.

Tayne doesn’t have a wicked bone in his body. And that’s not just because his skeleton’s made of high-tensile steel.

He’s a good man - and has been for 522 years of genetically prolonged life.

But when a credit-hungry scientist steals a revolutionary formula that could save the lives of trillions of children, Tayne’s principled beliefs are pushed to their breaking point.

Then, when he’s forced to team up with two of the most treacherous starship captains imaginable, the temptation to break the rules is almost too much to bear.

Before long, Tayne’s itching to disobey every oath he ever swore as allies, enemies and everyone in between try to stop him from retrieving the formula - by any means necessary.

While facing up against this unending onslaught of inner and outer turmoil, Tayne must scale unscalable skyscrapers, battle merciless droids, con exotic alien animal poachers, triumph at zero-G sports and survive outmatched encounters with deadly starships.

Anything less, and the formula will be lost forever along with the lives of all those it could have saved.

And if Tayne can weather that storm, he just has one more thing to do.

Put a stop to a shadowy plot that could destroy the entire universe…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Flame (Star Inferno Book 3) *




  








WHEN YOU MESS WITH THE CHURCH OF THE FLAMING STARCAPTAIN, YOU MESS WITH CAPTAIN TAYNE SONDAR.

Upon arriving on Firaga Infernus in search of the Lost Tomb of the Flaming Starcaptain, Tayne finds his guide - a firelord, no less - murdered, the local church branch in chaos and the entire planet under the thumb of a mysterious figure known as Shyuul.

After learning Shyuul has been luring members of the church into his secretive scheme with vast sums of credits and turning them against their less-corruptible brethren, Tayne puts tomb-hunting on hold and sets off to track down the troublesome overlord.

But what Tayne finds shocks him to his metal bones as forces from the past return to threaten not just the entire planet but the Known Universe. And without his crew to bail him out if things go awry, this time Tayne’s really up against the heat.

Who is Shyuul? What is he plotting? And can he be stopped? And what of the Lost Tomb of the Flaming Starcaptain? Is it just a legend or does it really exist? And if it is real, what wonders await inside?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Great Insurrection Complete Series Boxed Set *




  








In the future, only one thing matters: Loyalty to the cause, no matter the cost.

Alistair gave his life serving his men and country. A decorated Titan in the Commonwealth army. He thought no cost was too great...

Until one day it all changed. One act of mercy sets his life on an entirely different trajectory.

Now, Alistair is running from the very people he vowed to serve. Labeled a traitor. Hunted by the men that he trained himself.

Left with no other choice, Alistair flees to the stars. Finding unlikely comrades and a force bigger than anything he could imagine.

In order to survive, this soldier among many must emerge as a warrior among the all-powerful. He must lead The Great Insurrection.

The entire Great Insurrection series, an action-packed military science fiction page-turner. Take your escape now.

Included in this complete edition boxed set:

1. Warlord Born
2. Warlord Rising
3. Warlord Conquering
4. Prometheus Wakes
5. Prometheus Unites
6. Prometheus Ascends
7. Titan’s Return
8. Titan’s Bloodshed
9. Titan’s Judgement


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Her Paranormal Majesty’s Secret Service Complete Series Omnibus*




  








She is crass, has attitude, drinks too much and is the only living agent working for Queen Victoria, the Paranormal Queen. And now she's been sent to America to help stop a paranormal revolution.

Get the complete series - all 9 books - in this omnibus to dive into this paranormal suspense today!

---
In 1901, Queen Victoria passed away, and took over the responsibilities of the Paranormal Court.

When Victoria ascends to the Paranormal Throne, she acquires the help of a human agent, code-named Rogue.

For well over a hundred years, this human has helped settle problems between the normal and the paranormal worlds.

Usually with massive displays of attitude and disrespect.

And a really, really bodacious set of...guns.

Now, Rogue has been sent to the Colonies to help stop a paranormal revolution.

Is Rogue over her head, or is someone trying to pull a fast one on her?

Either way, America better be ready, because this Paranormal Agent parties like it's still 1899!

Included in this boxed set:


Rogue
Renegade
Rebel
Rebellion
Battle
Truce
Agents
Agreements
Aggravations


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Devolution: A Firsthand Account of the Rainier Sasquatch Massacre *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The #1 New York Times bestselling author of World War Z is back with “the Bigfoot thriller you didn’t know you needed in your life, and one of the greatest horror novels I’ve ever read” (Blake Crouch, author of Dark Matter and Recursion).

FINALIST FOR THE LOCUS AWARD

As the ash and chaos from Mount Rainier’s eruption swirled and finally settled, the story of the Greenloop massacre has passed unnoticed, unexamined . . . until now. The journals of resident Kate Holland, recovered from the town’s bloody wreckage, capture a tale too harrowing—and too earth-shattering in its implications—to be forgotten. In these pages, Max Brooks brings Kate’s extraordinary account to light for the first time, faithfully reproducing her words alongside his own extensive investigations into the massacre and the legendary beasts behind it. Kate’s is a tale of unexpected strength and resilience, of humanity’s defiance in the face of a terrible predator’s gaze, and, inevitably, of savagery and death.

Yet it is also far more than that.

Because if what Kate Holland saw in those days is real, then we must accept the impossible. We must accept that the creature known as Bigfoot walks among us—and that it is a beast of terrible strength and ferocity.

Part survival narrative, part bloody horror tale, part scientific journey into the boundaries between truth and fiction, this is a Bigfoot story as only Max Brooks could chronicle it—and like none you’ve ever read before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*They Came From The Mall (Creature Encounters Book 3) *




  








*Have you ever had the feeling of being watched by the mannequins at the mall?*

A group of friends ventures into an abandoned mall in search of a thrill. The rumor has it Northridge Shopping Mall is haunted, and that's exactly what the group experiences shortly after arriving. Their things go missing, objects clatter in the distance, and the numerous mannequins seem to move - or perhaps, it's just their imagination?

What starts out as a fun exploration turns into a hellish night as the group fights for survival against Northridge Shopping Mall's forgotten inhabitants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Comfort Book *




  








An instant New York Times Bestseller!

The new uplifting book from Matt Haig, the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Midnight Library, for anyone in search of hope, looking for a path to a more meaningful life, or in need of a little encouragement.

Named by The Washington Post as one of the best feel-good books of 2021.

“It is a strange paradox, that many of the clearest, most comforting life lessons are learnt while we are at our lowest. But then we never think about food more than when we are hungry and we never think about life rafts more than when we are thrown overboard.”

THE COMFORT BOOK is Haig’s life raft: it’s a collection of notes, lists, and stories written over a span of several years that originally served as gentle reminders to Haig’s future self that things are not always as dark as they may seem. Incorporating a diverse array of sources from across the world, history, science, and his own experiences, Haig offers warmth and reassurance, reminding us to slow down and appreciate the beauty and unpredictability of existence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Daughter's Love: Thomas More & His Dearest Meg *




  








The Whitbread Award–winning author of Queen of Scots presents a “brilliantly observed” dual biography of Sir Thomas More and his daughter (The New York Times).

Sir Thomas More’s life is well known: his opposition to Henry VIII’s marriage to Anne Boleyn, his arrest for treason, his execution and martyrdom. Yet a major figure in his life—his beloved daughter Margaret—has been largely airbrushed out of the story. Margaret was her father’s closest confidant and played a critical role in safeguarding his intellectual legacy. In A Daughter’s Love, John Guy restores her to her rightful place in Tudor history.

Always her father’s favorite child, Margaret was such an accomplished scholar by age eighteen that her work earned praise from Erasmus of Rotterdam. She remained devoted to her father after her marriage—and paid the price in estrangement from her husband. When More was thrown into the Tower of London, Margaret collaborated with him on his most famous letters from prison, smuggled them out at great personal risk, and even rescued his head after his execution.

Drawing on original sources that have been ignored by generations of historians, Guy creates a dramatic new portrait of both Thomas More and the daughter whose devotion secured his place in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Charles Sumner and the Rights of Man *




  








A Pulitzer Prize winner's “magisterial” biography of the Civil War–era Massachusetts senator, a Radical Republican who fought for slavery’s abolition (The New York Times).

In his follow-up to Charles Sumner and the Coming of the Civil War, acclaimed historian David Herbert Donald examines the life of the Massachusetts legislator from 1860 to his death in 1874.

As a leader of the Radical Republicans, Sumner made the abolition of slavery his primary legislative focus—yet opposed the Thirteenth, Fourteenth, and Fifteenth Amendments to the US Constitution for not going far enough to guarantee full equality. His struggle to balance power and principle defined his career during the Civil War and Reconstruction, and Donald masterfully charts the senator’s wavering path from fiery sectarian leader to responsible party member. In a richly detailed portrait of Sumner’s role as chairman of the Senate Committee on Foreign Relations, Donald analyzes how the legislator brought his influence and political acumen to bear on an issue as dear to his heart as equal rights: international peace.

Authoritative and engrossing, Charles Sumner and the Rights of Man captures a fascinating political figure at the height of his powers and brings a tumultuous period in American history to vivid life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Five Days in November *




  








On November 22 , 1963, three shots were fired in Dallas, President John F. Kennedy was assassinated, and the world stopped for four days. For an entire generation, it was the end of an age of innocence.

That evening, a photo ran on the front pages of newspapers across the world, showing a Secret Service agent jumping on the back of the presidential limousine in a desperate attempt to protect the President and Mrs. Kennedy. That agent was Clint Hill.

Now Secret Service Agent Clint Hill commemorates the fiftieth anniversary of the tragedy with this stunning book containing more than 150 photos, each accompanied by Hill’s incomparable insider account of those terrible days. With poignant narration accompanying rarely seen images, we witness three-year-old John Kennedy Jr.’s pleas to come to Texas with his parents and the rapturous crowds of mixed ages and races that greeted the Kennedys at every stop in Texas. We stand beside a shaken Lyndon Johnson as he is hurriedly sworn in as the new president. We experience the first lady’s steely courage when she insists on walking through the streets of Washington, D.C., in her husband’s funeral procession.

A story that has taken Clint Hill fifty years to tell, this is a work of personal and historical scope. Besides the unbearable grief of a nation and the monumental consequences of the event, the death of JFK was a personal blow to a man sworn to protect the first family, and who knew, from the moment the shots rang out in Dallas, that nothing would ever be the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Heart Full of Lies: A True Story of Desire and Death *




  








In perhaps the most profound character portrait she has ever drawn, America's bestselling true-crime writer, Ann Rule, asks, Can the female really be deadlier than the male? In Heart Full of Lies, she answers that question in one of her most intriguing tales ever -- a riveting story of seduction, betrayal, and murder.

Liysa and Chris Northon seemed the epitome of idyllic lovers when they married on a moonlit beach in Hawaii. Their friends admired the romantic couple: Chris -- tall, athletic, handsome with a thatch of blond hair, a pilot for Hawaiian Airlines -- and Liysa -- attractive, charismatic, seductive, an acclaimed surf photographer, with a tanned, perfect body. Their son, Bjorn, looked just like his dad, and they were raising Liysa's son by a previous marriage. They had beautiful homes on the mainland and in Hawaii.

But it wasn't long before Chris saw a side of Liysa that he hadn't glimpsed before. Nothing was quite enough for her -- she wanted more money, more property, and a future that included fame as a Hollywood screenwriter. She complained to her closest friends that her husband was a heavy drinker who beat her. The marriage seemed to be unraveling, but Chris struggled to hold it together, afraid he'd be separated from Bjorn and from Liysa's son, Papako. And then the worst happened.

On a sunny morning in October 2000, Chris Northon lay dead in a sleeping bag at a campsite beside a pristine river, while his wife drove four hours to a friend's house, sobbing inconsolably. She appeared to have been beaten, and had a black eye and bruises on her knee. Was Chris's death a tragic accident or a deliberate homicide? Was Liysa involved? Questions arose that made Oregon State detectives suspicious, yet her family and friends stood staunchly by her, incredulous that anybody would ask such questions.

Ann Rule became involved with the mystery of Chris's death when one of his fellow pilots at Hawaiian Airlines contacted her, and only later did she learn that the ranking Oregon State Police investigator had thought of her to tell this bizarre story. A book that leads the reader from Hawaii to the Northwest to Hollywood, Heart Full of Lies is an extraordinary character study as well as a brilliant investigative report that will keep you enthralled to the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mystery of the Lost Cezanne (A Provençal Mystery Book 5) *




  








A beguiling mystery that finds Verlaque and Bonnet searching for a murderer—in a crime tied to Provence’s greatest artist

Provençal Mystery Series #5
Watch the series! Murder in Provence is now on Britbox.

A friend in his cigar club asks Antoine Verlaque to visit René Rouquet, a retired postal worker who has found a rolled-up canvas in his apartment. As the apartment once belonged to Paul Cézanne, Rouquet is convinced he’s discovered a treasure. But when Antoine arrives at the apartment, he finds René dead, the canvas missing, and a mysterious art history professor standing over the body.

When the painting is finally recovered, the mystery only deepens. The brushwork and color all point to Cézanne. But who is the smiling woman in the painting? She is definitely not the dour Madame Cézanne. Who killed René? Who stole the painting? And what will they do to get it back?

Like Donna Leon and Andrea Camilleri, M. L. Longworth’s enchanting mysteries blend clever whodunits with gustatory delights and the timeless romance of Provence. The Mystery of the Lost Cézanne adds a new twist by immersing Antoine and Marine in a clever double narrative that costars Provence’s greatest artist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What the Devil Knows (Sebastian St. Cyr Mystery Book 16) *




  








Sebastian St. Cyr thought a notorious killer had been brought to justice until a shocking series of gruesome new murders stuns the city in this thrilling historical mystery from the USA Today bestselling author of Who Speaks for the Damned.

It's October 1814. The war with France is finally over and Europe's diplomats are convening in Vienna for a conference that will put their world back together. With peace finally at hand, London suddenly finds itself in the grip of a series of heinous murders eerily similar to the Ratcliffe Highway murders of three years before.

In 1811, two entire families were viciously murdered in their homes. A suspect--a young seaman named John Williams--was arrested. But before he could be brought to trial, Williams hanged himself in his cell. The murders ceased, and London slowly began to breathe easier. But when the lead investigator, Sir Edwin Pym, is killed in the same brutal way three years later and others possibly connected to the original case meet violent ends, the city is paralyzed with terror once more.

Was the wrong man arrested for the murders? Bow Street magistrate Sir Henry Lovejoy turns to his friend Sebastian St. Cyr, Viscount Devlin, for assistance. Pym's colleagues are convinced his manner of death is a coincidence, but Sebastian has his doubts. The more he looks into the three-year-old murders, the more certain he becomes that the hapless John Williams was not the real killer. Which begs the question--who was and why are they dead set on killing again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Nonna Maria and the Case of the Missing Bride: A Novel *




  








When a crime on a beautiful Italian island stumps the police, locals turn to the trusted elderly widow Nonna Maria in this transporting mystery from #1 New York Times bestselling author Lorenzo Carcaterra, “one of the all-time greats” (Jeffery Deaver).

“An utterly delightful tale starring one of the most charming amateur sleuths ever created.”—Tess Gerritsen, New York Times bestselling author of Listen to Me

Nonna Maria has lived on Ischia, an island in the Gulf of Naples, her entire life. Recognizable by the widow’s black she’s worn every day for decades, she always has pasta on the stove and espresso in the pot for the neighbors who stop by to ask her advice on life and love. Everyone knows her, and she knows everyone’s business. So if something goes wrong, islanders look to her, not the local carabinieri, to find the solution.

When a recently engaged woman confesses that she’s afraid her fiancé, a stranger to Ischia with a murky past, might not be who he seems, Nonna Maria helps her disappear so she can investigate the true nature of her betrothed. The stranger has also raised the suspicions of Captain Murino of the carabinieri, but he’s occupied investigating the death of a tour boat captain who drowned in the wee hours of the morning. Captain Murino believes it was an accident, but Nonna Maria knows the man was a born sailor and too good a swimmer to drown, no matter how much wine he might have drunk. While Captain Murino has his hands full, she pours herself a glass of white wine and gets to work, even though getting involved will expose her to the dangers lurking just beneath the surface of her idyllic home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Guilty Couple: The completely nail-biting, unputdownable crime thriller from the international million-copy bestseller *




  








What would you do if your husband framed you for murder?

Five years ago, Olivia Sutherland was convicted of plotting to murder her husband.

Now she’s finally free, Olivia has three goals. Repair her relationship with her daughter. Clear her name. And bring down her husband – the man who framed her.

Just how far is she willing to go to get what she wants? And how far will her husband go to stop her?

Because his lies run deeper than Olivia could ever have imagined – and this time it’s not her freedom that’s in jeopardy, but her life…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Not My Child: An utterly gripping and emotional family drama full of suspense for 2022! *




  








Two mothers. One child. Who do you believe?

The playground is the last place I thought I’d see you. It was my Billy’s first day at school. It was supposed to be a happy one.

But then you turned up. I remembered you instantly from the hospital wing. Our babies born on the same day. Both premature. Both needing intensive care.

While Billy grew stronger day by day, your baby sadly slipped away.

But now you’re back with one devastating accusation… Billy isn’t my son at all, he’s yours.

And you’ve come to take him away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Dark: A compelling, heart-racing, up-all-night thriller from Richard & Judy bestseller Sharon Bolton (Lacey Flint) *




  








THE UNMISSABLE BRAND NEW THRILLER FROM RICHARD & JUDY BESTSELLER SHARON BOLTON - POLICE OFFICER LACEY FLINT FACES HER MOST DANGEROUS CASE YET.

When a baby is snatched from its pram and cast into the river Thames, off-duty police officer Lacey Flint is there to prevent disaster. But who would want to hurt a child?

DCI Mark Joesbury has been expecting this. Monitoring a complex network of dark web sites, Joesbury and his team have spotted a new terrorist threat from the extremist, women-hating, group known as 'incels' or 'involuntary celibates.' Joesbury's team are trying to infiltrate the ring of power at its core, but the dark web is built for anonymity, and the incel army is vast.

Pressure builds when the team learn the snatched child was just the first in a series of violent attacks designed to terrorise women. Worse, the leaders of the movement seem to have singled out Lacey as the embodiment of everything they hate, placing her in terrible danger...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Search and Destroy: A Cal Shepard Black-Ops Thriller (The Cal Shepard Black Ops Espionage Thriller Book 1)*




  








The CIA created him. Treachery unleashed him.

Cal Shepard was trained by the government to be a hunter of other assassins. He’s the tip of the spear in the war on terror and a master of tradecraft after 16 years in black-ops.

When he’s assigned to be a consultant for the Burke Corporation, a US defense firm creating a software-targeting database of terrorist threats, he thinks his time in the field is over. As an expectant father and with a battle-torn body, he’s more than ready to settle down for a while in the quiet suburbs outside of DC. Days before the database is supposed to go live, he is framed for murder and becomes the target of a nationwide manhunt.

But he’s not about to disappear....not without exacting revenge. With an FBI task force on his trail and a group of hired guns needing to take him down before he can uncover the truth, Shepard realizes that the network of corruption extends to the upper echelons of the government.

Applying his well-honed skills from years of search & destroy missions, Shepard takes the fight to the enemy, methodically hunting down those responsible and dispensing his own brand of justice.

For fans of Jack Reacher, Mitch Rapp, Jason Bourne and Jack Ryan comes an explosive espionage thriller from Amazon bestselling author JT Sawyer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*American Operator: A Tier One Story (Tier One Thrillers Book 4) *




  








An explosive, high-stakes thriller of espionage and counterterrorism by the Wall Street Journal bestselling authors of Tier One.

A shocking attack in Ankara leaves the US Ambassador to Turkey dead and his chief of staff, Amanda Allen, in the hands of brutal terrorists. But Allen is no ordinary diplomat. She’s undercover CIA. The DNI and the President turn to Ember, America’s premier black-ops task force, and its deadliest weapon, former Tier One Navy SEAL John Dempsey, for help. To find Allen, Ember gets embedded in the most dangerous battlefield on Earth: Syria. But when all communications are disabled by an attack in Turkey, Dempsey finds himself with no backup—a lone shadow warrior racing against time to rescue Allen from her captors before she reaches her breaking point.

What Dempsey doesn’t realize is that Allen is just a pawn in a much larger game. A new player has already been unleashed: a legendary mercenary who matches the American Operator in skill, tactical prowess, and a killer instinct for survival. Now there is far more at stake than a kidnapped CIA agent. Dempsey and his team better get this one right, because the balance of power for the entire Middle East rests on their shoulders. And the new threat is far more dangerous than any Dempsey has encountered in his decades waging war against terrorism. Game on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*True Conviction: A Thriller (Adrian Hell Series Book 1) *




  








Prepare yourself. The award-winning action thriller series starts here…

*A deadly killer. An unlikely hero.*

Adrian Hell is an assassin. A former soldier whose talent for killing helped him forge a legendary reputation. Unorthodox but lethally effective, his name commands fear and respect throughout the criminal underworld.

Hired by a mob boss to take out a corrupt businessman, Adrian heads to Heaven’s Valley, Nevada. The target backed out of a property deal, costing the client millions of dollars in potential revenue. A message must be sent. But things aren't as straightforward as they first appear. The more Adrian learns about his target, the more he becomes one himself.

Caught in the middle of two powerful enemies, he is left fighting for his own survival. He should just cut his losses and run. But when he learns of a planned terrorist attack that would act as a catalyst for another world war, he must use every tool in his deadly arsenal to stop it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*One Last Bullet: A Thriller (Adrian Hell Series Book 3) *




  








*There comes a time when every man must face his demons.*

After the gripping and traumatic events in San Francisco, Adrian feels his time as a hitman is coming to an end. But before he can put this life behind him, he must close the one door that has always stood open.

Wilson Trent. A powerful crime lord deemed untouchable by both sides of the law, and the man responsible for the death of Adrian's family.

Despite the concerns of his friend and confidant, Josh Winters, Adrian embarks on a crusade of violence in his quest for closure. But his increasingly reckless behaviour makes Josh question whether this is really about burying the past, or if it's simply because he no longer wants a future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Savages & Scoundrels: The Untold Story of America's Road to Empire through Indian Territory *







The author of Coyote Warrior demolishes myths about America’s westward expansion and uncovers the federal Indian policy that shaped the republic.

What really happened in the early days of our nation? How was it possible for white settlers to march across the entire continent, inexorably claiming Native American lands for themselves? Who made it happen, and why? This gripping book tells America’s story from a new perspective, chronicling the adventures of our forefathers and showing how a legacy of repeated betrayals became the bedrock on which the republic was built.

Paul VanDevelder takes as his focal point the epic federal treaty ratified in 1851 at Horse Creek, formally recognizing perpetual ownership by a dozen Native American tribes of 1.1 million square miles of the American West. The astonishing and shameful story of this broken treaty—one of 371 Indian treaties signed during the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries—reveals a pattern of fraudulent government behavior that again and again displaced Native Americans from their lands. VanDevelder describes the path that led to the genocide of the American Indian; those who participated in it, from cowboys and common folk to aristocrats and presidents; and how the history of the immoral treatment of Indians through the twentieth century has profound social, economic, and political implications for America even today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Big Burn: Teddy Roosevelt and the Fire that Saved America *




  








Timothy Egan turns his historian's eye to the largest-ever forest fire in America and offers an epic, cautionary tale for our time.

On the afternoon of August 20, 1910, a battering ram of wind moved through the drought-stricken national forests of Washington, Idaho, and Montana, whipping the hundreds of small blazes burning across the forest floor into a roaring inferno that jumped from treetop to ridge as it raged, destroying towns and timber in the blink of an eye. Forest rangers had assembled nearly ten thousand men to fight the fires, but no living person had seen anything like those flames, and neither the rangers nor anyone else knew how to subdue them.

Egan recreates the struggles of the overmatched rangers against the implacable fire with unstoppable dramatic force, and the larger story of outsized president Teddy Roosevelt and his chief forester, Gifford Pinchot, that follows is equally resonant. Pioneering the notion of conservation, Roosevelt and Pinchot did nothing less than create the idea of public land as our national treasure, owned by every citizen. Even as TR's national forests were smoldering they were saved: The heroism shown by his rangers turned public opinion permanently in favor of the forests, though it changed the mission of the forest service in ways we can still witness today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tank Action: An Armoured Troop Commander's War 1944-45 *




  








A gripping account of the Second World War, from the perspective of a young tank commander.

In 1944, David Render was a nineteen-year-old second lieutenant fresh from Sandhurst when he was sent to France. Joining the Sherwood Rangers Yeomanry five days after the D-Day landings, the combat-hardened men he was sent to command did not expect him to last long. However, in the following weeks of ferocious fighting in which more than 90 per cent of his fellow tank commanders became casualties, his ability to emerge unscathed from countless combat engagements earned him the nickname of the 'Inevitable Mr Render'.

In Tank Action Render tells his remarkable story, spanning every major episode of the last year of the Second World War from the invasion of Normandy to the fall of Germany. Ultimately it is a story of survival, comradeship and the ability to stand up and be counted as a leader in combat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Sioux Code Talkers of World War II*




  








A history of how seven Lakota Sioux aided the United States’s fight against Japan and bring and end to the Second World War.

In World War II, code-making and code-breaking reached a feverish peak. The fabled Enigma Cipher had been broken, and all sides were looking for a secure, reliable means of communication. Many have heard of the role of the Navajo Code Talkers, but less well-known are the Sioux Code Talkers using the Lakota, Dakota, and Nakota dialects.

Told by the great-niece of John Bear King, who served in the First Cavalry in the Pacific Theatre as a Sioux Code Talker, this comprehensively informative title explores not only the importance of the indigenous peoples to the war, but also their culture and values. The Sioux Code Talkers of World War II follows seven Sioux who put aside a long history of prejudice against their people and joined the fight against Japan. With a personal touch and a deft eye for engaging detail, author Andrea M. Page brings the Lakota story to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Special Forces Berlin: Clandestine Cold War Operations of the US Army's Elite, 1956-1990 *




  








The previously untold story of a Cold War spy unit, “one of the best examples of applied unconventional warfare in special operations history” (Small Wars Journal).

It is a little-known fact that during the Cold War, two US Army Special Forces detachments were stationed far behind the Iron Curtain in West Berlin. The existence and missions of the two detachments were highly classified secrets.

The massive armies of the Soviet Union and its Warsaw Pact allies posed a huge threat to the nations of Western Europe. US military planners decided they needed a plan to slow the expected juggernaut, if and when a war began. This plan was Special Forces Berlin. Their mission—should hostilities commence—was to wreak havoc behind enemy lines and buy time for vastly outnumbered NATO forces to conduct a breakout from the city. In reality, it was an ambitious and extremely dangerous mission, even suicidal. Highly trained and fluent in German, each of these one hundred soldiers and their successors was allocated a specific area. They were skilled in clandestine operations, sabotage, and intelligence tradecraft, and were able to act, if necessary, as independent operators, blending into the local population and working unseen in a city awash with spies looking for information on their every move.

Special Forces Berlin left a legacy of a new type of soldier, expert in unconventional warfare, that was sought after for other deployments, including the attempted rescue of American hostages from Tehran in 1979. With the US government officially acknowledging their existence in 2014, their incredible story can now be told—by one of their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/10/22.

Currently $4.

*SOG Medic: Stories from Vietnam and Over the Fence *




  








The “hair-raising details of the second-by-second events” of a Special Forces medic’s covert operations during the Vietnam War (On Point: The Journal of Army History Online).

In the years since the Vietnam War, the elite unit known as the Studies and Observations Group (SOG) has spawned many myths, legends, and war stories. Special Forces medic Joe Parnar served with SOG during 1968 in FOB2/CCC near the tri-border region that gave them access to the forbidden areas of Laos and Cambodia. Parnar recounts his time with the recon men of this highly classified unit, as his job involved a unique combination of soldiering and lifesaving. His stories capture the extraordinary commitment made by all the men of SOG and reveal the special dedication of the medics, who put their own lives at risk to save the lives of their teammates. Parnar also discusses his medical training with the Special Forces.

“A well-written, interesting account of Parnar’s three-year term of enlistment in the US Army, culminating as a Special Forces medic in Vietnam from 1968 to 1969 . . . Parnar takes the time to provide context, circumstance and motivation for heroism and tragedy—for US soldiers and the indigenous Vietnamese soldiers and civilians with whom he worked . . . The service, sacrifice and valor of a generation are vividly documented in the pages of SOG Medic.” —ARMY Magazine


----------



## CS

I know this is a popular series on KB. There's currently a deal on the first 10 (out of 15) books.

*Genevieve Lenard (15 book series)


  




*


Book 1 is perma-free
Books 2-10 are currently 99 cents each
Books 11-15 are currently $5.99 (regular price) - I'm hoping they drop in price too! 

*Murdered artists. Masterful forgeries. Art crime at its worst.*

It's up to a brilliant autistic investigator to keep a ruthless killer from striking again.

World renowned expert in nonverbal communication, Doctor Genevieve Lenard investigates insurance claims. Not murder. So when her boss asks her to help his acerbic friend look into the death of a young artist, her autistic mind rebels against the change.

A straightforward murder investigation quickly turns into a quagmire of stolen Eurocorps weapons, a money-laundering charity, forged art and high-ranking EU officials abusing their power. As if this isn't enough, she reluctantly teams up with an international thief whose knowledge of the art world proves invaluable.

Forced out of her predictable routines, safe environment and limited social interaction, Genevieve is thrown into being part of a team in a race to stop a ruthless killer from targeting more artists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/11/22.

Currently $5.

*Into the Light (Out of the Dark Book 2) *




  








In New York Times-bestselling science fiction epic Out of the Dark, Earth beat back an alien invasion. Now we've got to make sure they don't come back, in Into the Light.

The Shongairi conquered Earth. In mere minutes, half the human race died, and our cities lay in shattered ruins.

But the Shongairi didn’t expect the survivors’ tenacity. And, crucially, they didn’t know that Earth harbored two species of intelligent, tool-using bipeds. One of them was us. The other, long-lived and lethal, was hiding in the mountains of eastern Europe, the subject of fantasy and legend. When they emerged and made alliance with humankind, the invading aliens didn’t stand a chance.

Now Earth is once again ours. Aided by the advanced tech the aliens left behind, we’re rebuilding as fast as we can.

Meanwhile, a select few of our blood-drinking immortals are on their way to the Shongairi homeworld, having commandeered one of the alien starships...the planet-busting kind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Hydrogen Sonata (A Culture Novel Book 9) *




  








The New York Times bestselling Culture novel. . .

The Scavenger species are circling. It is, truly, provably, the End Days for the Gzilt civilization.

An ancient people, organized on military principles and yet almost perversely peaceful, the Gzilt helped set up the Culture ten thousand years earlier and were very nearly one of its founding societies, deciding not to join only at the last moment. Now they've made the collective decision to follow the well-trodden path of millions of other civilizations; they are going to Sublime, elevating themselves to a new and almost infinitely more rich and complex existence.

Amid preparations though, the Regimental High Command is destroyed. Lieutenant Commander (reserve) Vyr Cossont appears to have been involved, and she is now wanted -- dead, not alive. Aided only by an ancient, reconditioned android and a suspicious Culture avatar, Cossont must complete her last mission given to her by the High Command. She must find the oldest person in the Culture, a man over nine thousand years old, who might have some idea what really happened all that time ago.

It seems that the final days of the Gzilt civilization are likely to prove its most perilous.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Woman in Black: A Ghost Story*




  








The classic ghost story from the author of The Mist in the Mirror: a chilling tale about a menacing spectre haunting a small English town.

Arthur Kipps is an up-and-coming London solicitor who is sent to Crythin Gifford—a faraway town in the windswept salt marshes beyond Nine Lives Causeway—to attend the funeral and settle the affairs of a client, Mrs. Alice Drablow of Eel Marsh House. Mrs. Drablow’s house stands at the end of the causeway, wreathed in fog and mystery, but Kipps is unaware of the tragic secrets that lie hidden behind its sheltered windows. The routine business trip he anticipated quickly takes a horrifying turn when he finds himself haunted by a series of mysterious sounds and images—a rocking chair in a deserted nursery, the eerie sound of a pony and trap, a child’s scream in the fog, and, most terrifying of all, a ghostly woman dressed all in black. Psychologically terrifying and deliciously eerie, The Woman in Black is a remarkable thriller of the first rate.

The basis for the major motion picture starring Daniel Radcliffe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Go Ask Ali: Half-Baked Advice (and Free Lemonade) *




  








New York Times bestselling author Ali Wentworth offers her hilarious and unique advice on surviving the absurdity of modern life in her third collection of laugh-out-loud comic vignettes.

Ali Wentworth’s first two books, Ali in Wonderland and Happily Ali After, were lauded by readers, critics, and fellow comedians alike. Entertainment Weekly included Happily Ali After on its "Must List" and hailed it as "hilarious. . . . Her glass isn’t half full—it’s "empty and cracked," while Cosmopolitan praised it as "razor-sharp." Chelsea Handler called Ali in Wonderland "truly hilarious," and Kathy Griffin christened it, "Chicken Soup for the Vagina." Alec Baldwin has described Ali as "funny and warm and crazy all at once. Like Barbara Eden. But on something. Like crystal meth," and Jerry Seinfeld has raved, "Everything that comes out of Ali Wentworth’s mouth is funny!"

At once endearing and hilarious, thoughtful and far-fetched, this third collection offers Ali at her wisest and wittiest as she delivers tips, pointers, and quips on a host of life’s conundrums and sticky situations, including the funny, sometimes embarrassing yet unforgettable situations that have shaped her inimitable world view as a wife, mother, actress, comedian, and all around bon vivant. Thoroughly entertaining, Go Ask Ali is packed with thoughts and musings from "the girlfriend you want to have a glass of wine with, the one who makes you laugh because she sees the funny and the absurd in everything" (Huffington Post).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Excuse Me While I Wag: A Dilbert Book *




  







Cubicle-dwelling business people the world over have been knowingly nodding, faithfully push-pinning their favorite strips to their cube walls, and--most of all--belly laughing out loud ever since Dilbert first arrived on the scene. In this collection, Excuse Me While I Wag, Dilbert and his look-alike dog, Dogbert, once again provide comic relief to anyone who has ever had to inhabit a cubicle, endure an "initiative of the week," or simply work in an office that has, on occasion, caused them to pull out large clumps of their hair. Scott Adams' dead-on humor in Excuse Me While I Wag is sure to satisfy the hordes of fans worldwide who avidly follow the misadventures of Dilbert, Dogbert, Catbert, Ratbert, the pointy-haired boss, and the rest of the cast of characters in Dilbert's world--a world that's eerily like the one we work in daily.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stet: An Editor's Life *




  








A New York Times Notable Book: This memoir of a career in book publishing “should please anyone who cares about twentieth-century literature” (The Washington Post Book World).

For nearly five decades, Diana Athill edited (nursed, coerced, coaxed) some of the most celebrated writers in the English language, among them V. S. Naipaul, Philip Roth, John Updike, Jean Rhys, Mordecai Richler, Molly Keane, and Norman Mailer. A founding editor of the prestigious publishing house André Deutsch Ltd., Athill takes us on a guided tour through the corridors of literary London, offering a keenly observed, devilishly funny, and always compassionate insider’s portrait of the glories and pitfalls of making books—spiced with candid insights about the type of people who make brilliant writers and ingenious publishers, and the idiosyncrasies of both. It is both “wryly humorous” (The New York Times Book Review) and “full of history, wisdom, and dirt” (The Boston Globe).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*American Kompromat: How the KGB Cultivated Donald Trump, and Related Tales of Sex, Greed, Power, and Treachery *




  








_THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*_

Kompromat n.—Russian for "compromising information"

This is a story about the dirty secrets of the most powerful people in the world—including Donald Trump.

It is based on exclusive interviews with dozens of high-level sources—intelligence officers in the CIA, FBI, and the KGB, thousands of pages of FBI investigations, police investigations, and news articles in English, Russian, and Ukrainian. American Kompromat shows that from Trump to Jeffrey Epstein, kompromat was used in operations far more sinister than the public could ever imagine.

Among them, the book addresses what may be the single most important unanswered question of the entire Trump era: Is Donald Trump a Russian asset?

The answer, American Kompromat says, is yes, and it supports that conclusion backs with the first richly detailed narrative on how the KGB allegedly first “spotted” Trump as a potential asset, how they cultivated him as an asset, arranged his first trip to Moscow, and pumped him full of KGB talking points that were published in three of America’s most prestigious newspapers.

Among its many revelations, American Kompromat reports for the first time that:

• According to Yuri Shvets, a former major in the KGB, Trump first did business over forty years ago with a Manhattan electronics store co-owned by a Soviet émigré who Shvets believes was working with the KGB. Trump’s decision to do business there triggered protocols through which the Soviet spy agency began efforts to cultivate Trump as an asset, thus launching a decades-long “relationship” of mutual benefit to Russia and Trump, from real estate to real power.

• Trump’s invitation to Moscow in 1987 was billed as a preliminary scouting trip for a hotel, but according to Shvets, was actually initiated by a high-level KGB official, General Ivan Gromakov. These sorts of trips were usually arranged for ‘deep development,’ recruitment, or for a meeting with the KGB handlers, even if the potential asset was unaware of it. .

• Before Trump’s first trip to Moscow, he met with Natalia Dubinina, who worked at the United Nations library in a vital position usually reserved as a cover for KGB operatives.


And many more...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Five Seasons: A Baseball Companion*




  








A chronicle of our national pastime’s most unforgettable era from the bestselling author of The Summer Game—“No one writes better about baseball” (The Boston Globe).

Classic New Yorker sportswriter Roger Angell calls 1972 to 1976 “the most important half-decade in the history of the game.” The early to mid-1970s brought unprecedented changes to America’s ancient pastime: astounding performances by Nolan Ryan and Hank Aaron; the intensity of the “best-ever” 1975 World Series between the Cincinnati Reds and the Boston Red Sox; the changes growing from bitter and extended labor strikes and lockouts; and the vast new influence of network television on the game. Angell, always a fan as well as a writer, casts a knowing but noncynical eye on these events, offering a fresh perspective to baseball’s continuing appeal during this brilliant and transformative era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Picture Miss Seeton (A Miss Seeton Mystery Book 1) *




  








The classic British cosy mystery series – Meet Miss Emily Seeton, an art teacher with an unexpected talent…

When Miss Seeton walks out after a performance of Carmen and witnesses a real-life stabbing, all she can recall is a shadowy figure. But how could she have guessed that her latest artistic endeavour is a picture-perfect portrait of the killer?

Her sketch puts her in a perilous position, for back at her recently inherited cottage in Plummergen village, she’s fated to be a sitting duck . . . for murder most foul!

Meet Miss Emily D. Seeton: this retired art teacher steps in where Scotland Yard stumbles. Armed with only her sketch pad and umbrella, she is every inch an eccentric English spinster and the most lovable and unlikely master of detection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Miss Seeton Sings (A Miss Seeton Mystery Book 4) *




  








It’s ‘set an artist to catch an artist’ . . .

When a flood of perfectly faked banknotes hits the market, retired art teacher Miss Emily Seeton, the Yard’s famed ‘MissEss’, is chosen to investigate a respected Geneva bank. Somehow, the forger is also mixed up in the theft of valuable paintings.

But Miss S. is new to air travel – surely the names Geneva and ‘Genova’ must be the same place? Bamboozling both the crooks and the police who vainly try to keep tabs on her, innocently humming the fraudsters’ musical password, she trips gaily along the dangerous trail.

Serene amidst every kind of skullduggery, this eccentric English spinster steps in where Scotland Yard stumbles, armed with nothing more than her sketchpad and umbrella!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Odds on Miss Seeton (A Miss Seeton Mystery Book 5) *




  








At the roulette table an elderly, ludicrously made-up woman in dazzling diamonds is making a killing. Who would guess the bejewelled high roller is actually retired art teacher Miss Emily Seeton, in disguise to help capture a mysterious crime boss?

Miss S. must get a good look at the crook’s face to produce a sketch for the police, a simple task surely. It’s not her fault things escalate, and after half-blinding one baddie with the tail of her mink stole and whacking another with her handbag, she’s soon gambling for the very highest stakes – her own life. 

Serene amidst every kind of skullduggery, this eccentric English spinster steps in where Scotland Yard stumbles, armed with nothing more than her sketchpad and umbrella!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Inspector Imanishi Investigates (Soho Crime) *




  








In the wee hours of a 1960s Tokyo morning, a dead body is found under the rails of a train, and the victim's face is so badly damaged that police have a hard time figuring out the victim’s identity. Only two clues surface: an old man, overheard talking in a distinctive accent to a young man, and the word “kameda.” Inspector Imanishi leaves his beloved bonsai and his haiku and goes off to investigate—and runs up against a blank wall. Months pass in fruitless questioning, in following up leads, until the case is closed, unsolved.

But Imanishi is dissatisfied, and a series of coincidences lead him back to the case. Why did a young woman scatter pieces of white paper out of the window of a train? Why did a bar girl leave for home right after Imanishi spoke to her? Why did an actor, on the verge of telling Imanishi something important, drop dead of a heart attack? What can a group of nouveau young artists possibly have to do with the murder of a quiet and “saintly” provincial old ex-policemen? Inspector Imanishi investigates.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dirty Work (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 9) *




  








Stone Barrington gets a taste of New York City’s devious upper crust in this “sleek and engaging”* mystery in the #1 New York Times bestselling series.

Hired to prove infidelity in an heiress’s marriage, Stone Barrington goes undercover. But the work turns dirty—and catastrophic—when the errant husband is found dead and the other woman disappears without a trace. Now, Stone must clear his own good name and find a killer hiding among the glitterati of New York’s high society.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Burglar in the Library (Bernie Rhodenbarr Series Book 8 ) *




  








Bookseller and New-Yorker-to-the-bone, Bernie Rhodenbarr rarely ventures out of Manhattan, but he's excited about the romantic getaway he has planned for himself and current lady love Lettice at the Cuttleford House, a remote upstate b&b. Unfortunately, Lettice has a prior engagement—she's getting married . . . and not to Bernie—so he decides to take best buddy Carolyn instead. A restful respite from the big city's bustle would be too good to waste. Besides, there's a very valuable first edition shelved in the Cuttleford's library that Bernie's just itching to get his hands on. Did we neglect to mention that Bernie's a burglar?

But first he's got to get around a very dead body on the library floor. The plot's thickened by an isolating snowstorm, downed phone lines, the surprise arrival of Lettice and her reprehensible new hubby, and a steadily increasing corpse count. And it's Bernie who'll have to figure out whodunit . . . or die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Ultimate Thriller Collection: 12 Heart-Racing Thrillers You Can't Put Down *




  








12 amazing crime thrillers from two bestselling authors. This box set is packed with thousands of pages that will keep you glued to your seat while you unravel secret after dark secret with loveable detectives and sadistic serial killers.

Private Investigator Logan Fox 1: Out for Blood
Never open your door to strangers.

Private Investigator Logan Fox 2: Flesh and Blood
Trust is the quickest way to die.

Private Investigator Logan Fox 3: House of Blood
Your worst fears will soon be realized.

You Saw Too Much: A Standalone Psychological Thriller
Her life was taken from her. Now, she wants it back.

Private Investigator Thomas Cade 1: Dying Truth
Cade, drinker, smoker, retired badass cop and loveable rogue.

Private Investigator Thomas Cade 2: Too Close to Home
What would you do if you saw a face from the past, a dead face from the past?

Private Investigator Thomas Cade 3: Her Last Breath
A sadistic and evil prowler trawls the streets looking for his victim.

Last One Alive: A Standalone Psychological Thriller
His disappearance wasn't an accident. Her survival will break her.

Detective Inspector Karen Heath 1: The Lies They Told
If you thought you got away with it, think again.

Detective Inspector Karen Heath 2: His Last Breath
Little secrets grow up to be big lies.

Detective Inspector Karen Heath 3: See No Evil
If he’s watching, you’re already dead…

Detective Inspector Karen Heath 4: Never Forgotten
Ripped apart limb from limb, shattered bones, hearts caving in. The past is never forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*When I Find You: A gripping thriller that will keep you guessing to the final shocking twist *




  








'An excellent read! So original and clever . . . Phenomenal.' Claire Douglas, bestselling author of Local Girl Missing and Last Seen Alive

When Laura wakes up after her office drinks party and sees a man’s shirt on her bedroom floor, she is horrified. But this is no ordinary one-night-stand regret.

Laura suffers from severe face-blindness, a condition that means she is completely unable to identify and remember faces. So the man she spent all night dancing with and kissing – the man she thought she’d brought home – was ‘Pink Shirt’.

But the shirt on her floor is blue.

And now Laura must go to work every day, and face the man who took advantage of her condition. The man she has no way of recognising.

She doesn’t know who he is . . . but when she finds him she’ll make him pay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Canadian Assassin: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 1*




  








What if all you had left … was survival?

When an act of treason leaves Justin and his Arctic team stranded on the ice, they must fight for survival in a deadly battle at the top of the world.

Demoted and demoralized Canadian assassin Justin Hall is desperate to return to field operations. When the agency learns about a potential enemy incursion in the Arctic, he volunteers for the mission. Tried and tested as never before, not knowing the enemy within, he’s entangled in a devious treasonous plot…

Betrayed, disarmed, and left for dead, how will Justin save himself and his country?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Last Dragon (The Destroyer Book 92) *




  







A dinosaur is discovered in Africa and everyone gets involved. A cryptozoologist wants to study it, Burger Triumph wants to market the meat and Chiun wants the bones to prolong his life. Remo is stuck trying to keep everyone in line, and terrorists are all over the place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Emperor of All Maladies: A Biography of Cancer *
.



  








Winner of the Pulitzer Prize and a documentary from Ken Burns on PBS, this New York Times bestseller is “an extraordinary achievement” (The New Yorker)—a magnificent, profoundly humane “biography” of cancer—from its first documented appearances thousands of years ago through the epic battles in the twentieth century to cure, control, and conquer it to a radical new understanding of its essence.

Now includes an excerpt from Siddhartha Mukherjee’s new book Song of the Cell!

Physician, researcher, and award-winning science writer, Siddhartha Mukherjee examines cancer with a cellular biologist’s precision, a historian’s perspective, and a biographer’s passion. The result is an astonishingly lucid and eloquent chronicle of a disease humans have lived with—and perished from—for more than five thousand years.

The story of cancer is a story of human ingenuity, resilience, and perseverance, but also of hubris, paternalism, and misperception. Mukherjee recounts centuries of discoveries, setbacks, victories, and deaths, told through the eyes of his predecessors and peers, training their wits against an infinitely resourceful adversary that, just three decades ago, was thought to be easily vanquished in an all-out “war against cancer.” The book reads like a literary thriller with cancer as the protagonist.

Riveting, urgent, and surprising, The Emperor of All Maladies provides a fascinating glimpse into the future of cancer treatments. It is an illuminating book that provides hope and clarity to those seeking to demystify cancer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Warlords of Ancient Mexico: How the Mayans and Aztecs Ruled for More Than a Thousand Years *




  








More than thirteen centuries of incredible spellbinding history are detailed in this intriguing study of the rulers and warriors of Mexico.

Learn the unbelievable true history of the Indigenous tribes of Mexico. Dozens of charismatic leaders of nations and armies are brought to life by the deep research and entertaining storytelling of Peter Tsouras.

Tsouras introduces the reader to the colossal personalities of the period: Smoking Frog, the Mexican Machiavelli, the Poet Warlord, the Lion of Anahuac, and others . . . all of them warlords who shaped one of the most significant regions in world history, men who influenced the civilization of half a continent.

The warlords of Mexico, for all their fascinating lives and momentous acts, have been largely ignored by writers and historians, but here that disappointing record is put right by a range of detailed biographies that entertain as they inform. Students of the area, historians working in American history, and long-term visitors and tourists to the region will gain a much clearer understanding of the background history of these territories and the men who formed and reformed them.

Lavishly illustrated with dozens of photographs and color paintings, Warlords of Ancient Mexico is essential reading for anyone interested in this tumultuous, endlessly captivating period of North American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Operation Barbarossa: Hitler's Invasion of Russia 1941 *




  







From a world expert on Hitler's war in Russia, this book on the operation that changed the course of World War II includes updated information on casualty numbers and opposing forces

Here, David Glantz challenges the time-honored explanation that poor weather, bad terrain, and Hitler's faulty strategic judgement produced German defeat, and reveals how the Red Army thwarted the German Army's dramatic and apparently inexorable invasion before it achieved its ambitious goals. On June 22, 1941 Hitler unleashed his forces on the Soviet Union. Spearheaded by four powerful Panzer groups and protected by an impenetrable curtain of air support, the seemingly invincible Wehrmacht advanced from the Soviet Union’s western borders to the immediate outskirts of Leningrad, Moscow and Rostov in the shockingly brief period of less than six months. The sudden, deep, relentless German advance virtually destroyed the entire peacetime Red Army and captured almost 40 percent of European Russia before expiring inexplicably at the gates of Moscow and Leningrad. An invasion designed to achieve victory in three to six weeks failed and, four years later, resulted in unprecedented and total German defeat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/11/22.

Currently $4.

*Russia at War, 1941–1945: A History*




  








“Bears comparison with William L. Shirer’s The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich as a work of scope and power . . . superbly dramatic.” —The New York Times Book Review

At once a history of facts, a collection of interviews, and a document of the human condition, Russia at War is a stunning, modern classic that chronicles the savagery and struggles on Russian soil during the most incredible military conflict in modern history.

As a behind-the-scenes eyewitness to the pivotal, shattering events as they occurred, Russian-born British journalist Alexander Werth chronicles with vivid detail the hardships of everyday citizens, massive military operations, and the political movements toward diplomacy as the world tried to reckon with what they had created. Despite its sheer historical scope, Werth tells the story of a country at war in startlingly human terms, drawing from his daily interviews and conversations with generals, soldiers, peasants, and other working-class civilians. The result is a unique and expansive work with immeasurable breadth and depth, built on lucid and engaging prose, that captures every aspect of a terrible moment in human history.

Now newly updated with a foreword by Soviet historian Nicolas Werth, the son of Alexander Werth, this new edition of Russia at War continues to be indispensable World War II journalism and the definitive historical authority on the Soviet-German war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/12/22.

Currently $2.

*Ursula K. Le Guin: Annals of the Western Shore (LOA #335): Gifts / Voices / Powers *




  








Ursula K. Le Guin’s Nebula Award–winning young adult fantasy series—gathered for the first time in a deluxe collector’s edition for readers of all ages

Teenagers struggle to come to terms with their own mysterious and magical gifts as they come-of-age in the far-flung Western Shore.

This fifth volume in the definitive Library of America edition of Ursula K. Le Guin’s work presents a trilogy of coming-of-age stories set in the Western Shore—a world where young people find themselves struggling not just against racism, prejudice, and slavery, but with how to live with the mysterious and magical gifts they have been given. All three novels feature the generous voice and deeply human concerns that mark all Le Guin’s work, and together they form an elegant anthem to the revolutionary and transformative power of words and storytelling.

In Gifts, Orrec and Gry will inherit both their families’ domains and their “gifts,” the ability to communicate with animals, or control a mind, or maim or kill with only a word and gesture. Both discover their gifts are not what they thought. In Voices, Memer lives in a city conquered by fundamentalist and superstitious soldiers who have made reading and writing forbidden. But in Memer’s house there is a secret room where the last few books in the city have been hidden. And in the Nebula Award-winning Powers, the young slave Gavir can remember any book after reading it just once. It makes him valuable, but it also makes him a threat. Gav sets out to understand who he is, where he came from, and what his gift means.

This deluxe edition features Le Guin’s own previously unseen hand-drawn maps. Included in an appendix are essays and interviews about the novels, as well as Le Guin’s pronunciation guide to the names and languages of the Western Shore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Abigale Hall: A Novel *




  








Amid the terror of the Second World War, seventeen-year-old Eliza and her troubled little sister Rebecca have had their share of tragedy, having lost their mother to the Blitz and their father to suicide. Forced to leave London to work for the mysterious Mr. Brownwell at Abigale Hall, they soon learn that the worst is yet to come. The vicious housekeeper, Mrs. Pollard, seems hell-bent on keeping the ghostly secrets of the house away from the sisters and forbids them from entering the surrounding town—and from the rumors that circulate about Abigale Hall. When Eliza uncovers some blood-splattered books, ominous photographs, and portraits of a mysterious woman, she begins to unravel the mysteries of the house, but with Rebecca falling under Mrs. Pollard’s spell, she must act quickly to save her sister, and herself, from certain doom.

Perfect for readers who hunger for the strange, Abigale Hall is an atmospheric debut novel where the threat of death looms just beyond the edge of every page. Lauren A. Forry has created a historical ghost story where the setting is as alive as the characters who inhabit it and a resonant family drama of trust, loyalty, and salvation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Working with People I Want to Punch in the Throat: Cantankerous Clients, Micromanaging Minions, and Other Supercilious Scourges (People I Want to Punch in the Throat series Book 3)*




  








If you've ever toiled away in a cubicle or sat through the third meeting your boss scheduled to plan another meeting, then you can relate to this book. 

This is the third book in Jen Mann's New York Times best-selling People I Want to Punch in the Throat series and it will not disappoint!

This is the book you'll want to accidentally on purpose leave on the desk of that blowhard in marketing. This is the book you'll just happen to drop next the microwave in the break room hoping that Jan in accounting reads it before she reheats last night's smelly leftovers for lunch. This is the book you'll mail anonymously to your micromanaging boss with certain passages highlighted.

The Punch List:

Company-wide happy hours. I barely want to work with you. I definitely don't want to have a beer with you.
The Ivy Leaguers. You do know every sentence doesn't have to start with, “When I was at Princeton…”?
The martyrs. You get sick days—use one. Stop dragging your sniffling, snorting, coughing, sneezing ass to work and infecting the rest of us. You're not that important.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Summer Hours at the Robbers Library: A Novel *




  






From journalist and author Sue Halpern comes a wry, observant look at contemporary life and its refugees. Halpern’s novel is an unforgettable tale of family...the kind you come from and the kind you create.

People are drawn to libraries for all kinds of reasons. Most come for the books themselves, of course; some come to borrow companionship. For head librarian Kit, the public library in Riverton, New Hampshire, offers what she craves most: peace. Here, no one expects Kit to talk about the calamitous events that catapulted her out of what she thought was a settled, suburban life. She can simply submerge herself in her beloved books and try to forget her problems.

But that changes when fifteen-year-old, home-schooled Sunny gets arrested for shoplifting a dictionary. The judge throws the book at Sunny—literally—assigning her to do community service at the library for the summer. Bright, curious, and eager to connect with someone other than her off-the-grid hippie parents, Sunny coaxes Kit out of her self-imposed isolation. They’re joined by Rusty, a Wall Street high-flyer suddenly crashed to earth. 

In this little library that has become the heart of this small town, Kit, Sunny, and Rusty are drawn to each other, and to a cast of other offbeat regulars. As they come to terms with how their lives have unraveled, they also discover how they might knit them together again and finally reclaim their stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Grim Sleeper: The Lost Women of South Central *




  








“One of the best true crime books of all time.” —Time
As seen on Investigation Discovery’s The Grim Sleeper: Mind of a Monster

The inside story of one of the notorious and elusive serial killer who stalked the vulnerable, the young, and the ignored in 1980s Los Angeles—and then returned decades later to kill again

The Grim Sleeper was one of the most brutal serial killers in California history, preying on the women of South Central for decades. No one knows this story better than Christine Pelisek, the reporter who followed it for more than ten years. Based on extensive interviews, reportage, and information never released to the public, The Grim Sleeper captures the long, bumpy road to justice in one of the most startling true crime stories of our generation from his violent first crime while serving in the US Army to his inevitable death in prison.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Belong to Vienna: A Jewish Family's Story of Exile and Return *




  








A memoir of family history, personal identity, and WWII Vienna—a “well-researched, intimate, evocative look at some of the 20th century’s foulest days” (Kirkus).

In autumn 1942, Anna Goldenberg’s great-grandparents and one of their sons are deported to the Theresienstadt concentration camp. Hans, their elder son, survives by hiding in an apartment in the middle of Nazi-controlled Vienna. But this is no Anne Frank-like existence; teenage Hans passes time in the municipal library and buys standing room tickets to the Vienna State Opera. He never sees his family again.

Goldenberg reconstructs this unique story in magnificent reportage. She also portrays Vienna’s undying allure. Although they tried living in the United States after World War Two, both grandparents eventually returned to the Austrian capital. The author, too, has returned to her native Vienna after living in New York herself, and her fierce attachment to her birthplace enlivens her engrossing biographical history.

I Belong to Vienna is a probing tale of heroism and resilience marked by a surprising freshness as a new generation comes to terms with history’s darkest era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Conjuring Spell (The Heaven Springs Paranormal Cozy Mystery Series Book 3) *




  








An Ax Murderer on the Loose?

When a close family friend is murdered in a vicious attack, Mandy, and her grandmother Angelica, vow to help in the investigation. Could the brother of the victim be involved? He was the black sheep of the family...perhaps he took his estrangement a step too far? Or does a professional rival who wanted to expose the family have a part in the killing? The family was involved with the warrior angels. Could their association be a part of a bigger plan to extinguish the clan?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Gangster's Son - A Shig Sato Mystery: A Crime Thriller (The Shig Sato Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*A career’s legacy threatened. A slaying with underworld ties. Can an aging cop catch a killer before his shameful debt comes due?*

Tokyo, 1991. Police Inspector Shig Sato isn’t doing well with change. Staring into the abyss of mandatory retirement and his wife’s heartbreaking terminal illness, he vows to solve one last major crime after a cocktail waitress is found dead behind a jazz club. But he’s blindsided when he discovers a hidden decades-old favor he owes to a yakuza leader could be connected to the murder.

With the victim's American G.I. boyfriend and the establishment’s owner both missing, Sato worries it’s only a matter of time before his secret past ruins the professional reputation he’s built. But with mounting pressure to close the case, the list of unanswered questions and his web of deceit grow more tangled until the harried detective fears his already crumbling world is about to detonate…

Can Sato face his demons before a murderer slips through his fingers?

The Gangster's Son is the relentless first book in the gritty Shig Sato Mysteries crime thriller series. If you like wounded but tenacious heroes, whodunits with a cultural flair, and fast-paced procedurals, then you’ll devour Joseph Mark Brewer’s engrossing tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Thief's Mistake - A Shig Sato Mystery: Shig Sato Mystery Book 2 (The Shig Sato Mysteries) *




  








Shig Sato never wanted to be a P.I. Then trouble came knocking.

Mandatory retirement ended Inspector Shig Sato's stellar career, but that hasn't stopped his enemies from trying to put him behind bars. Sato has to stay one step ahead of his enemies, even as he hunts for murderous madman who will stop at nothing to get his hands on a mysterious box of gems despite an autistic boy standing in his way. For Shig Sato, it's a race against time - find out who's behind the 'perfect plan' to steal the gems and save the child before he's thrown in jail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Traitors & Lies - The Cold War Comes to Tokyo: Shig Sato Mystery Book 3 (The Shig Sato Mysteries) *




  








Shig Sato never wanted to be a P.I. Trouble had other plans.

A mutilated corpse is fished out of Tokyo Bay.

An American naval officer has gone AWOL.

As Sato searches for any links between the two, a renegade ex-Russian Red Army colonel makes his move to stake his claim in Tokyo's nefarious underworld: but Sato is in his way.

Sato soon discovers he's entangled in Cold War intrigue ... will he pay the ultimate price to uncover the truth?
And just who is that mutilated body floating in Tokyo Bay?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*X (Kinsey Millhone Book 24) *




  








“An inventive plot and incisive character studies elevate MWA Grand Master Grafton’s twenty-fourth Kinsey Millhone novel...This superior outing will remind readers why this much-loved series will be missed as the end of the alphabet approaches.”—Publishers Weekly (starred review)

X: The number ten. An unknown quantity. A mistake. A cross. A kiss...

Perhaps Sue Grafton’s darkest and most chilling novel, X features a remorseless serial killer who leaves no trace of his crimes. Once again breaking the rules and establishing new paths, Grafton wastes little time identifying this deadly sociopath. The test is whether private investigator Kinsey Millhone can prove her case against him—before she becomes his next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hollywood Crows: A Novel *




  








In a super follow-up to Hollywood Station, Wambaugh returns to the beat he knows best, taking readers on a darkly funny ride-along with a cast of flawed LAPD cops and eccentric lowlifes you won't forget.

When LAPD cops Hollywood Nate and Bix Rumstead find themselves caught up with bombshell Margot Aziz, they think they're just having some fun. But in Hollywood, nothing is ever what it seems. To them, Margot is a harmless socialite, stuck in the middle of an ugly divorce from the nefarious nightclub-owner Ali Aziz. What Nate and Bix don't know is that Margot's no helpless victim: the femme fatale is setting them both up. But Ms. Aziz isn't the only one with a deadly plan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Haven: A hypnotic, dark thriller of 2022 about a dream life that becomes a devastating nightmare…*




  








*A dark and glittering thriller for fans of Will Dean and Lucy Atkins from the author of The Cliff House…*

‘Mesmerising, gripping and evocative’ Lisa Jewell
‘A dark delight … I absolutely loved it’ Eve Chase
‘A masterly unravelling of a utopian dream’ Elly Griffiths
‘Psychologically astute’ Tammy Cohen

*It was meant to be paradise…*

Winterfall Farm, spectacular and remote, stands over Bodmin Moor. Wanting an escape from the constraints of conventional life, Kit and Tara move to the isolated smallholding with their daughter, Skye, and a group of friends. Living off-grid and working the land, they soon begin to enjoy the fruits of their labour amid the breathtaking beauty and freedom of the moor.

At first this new way of life seems too good to be true, but when their charismatic leader, Jeremy, returns from a mysterious trip to the city with Dani, a young runaway, fractures begin to appear. As winter approaches, and with it cold weather and dark nights, Jeremy's behaviour becomes increasingly erratic. Rules are imposed, the outside world is shunned, and when he brings a second girl back to the farm, tensions quickly reach breaking point with devastating consequences…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Thirteenth Girl: An absolutely unputdownable and gripping psychological thriller with a shocking twist *




  








‘Because he chose you. Out of thirteen girls. You were the one. The last one.’

Lucy Townsend lives a normal life. She has a husband she loves, in-laws she can’t stand and she’s just found out she’s going to be a mother.

But Lucy has a dark and dangerous secret. She is not who she says she is. Lucy is not even her real name.
Twenty years ago, she escaped something terrible. Something she has tried to put behind her.

But someone out there knows all of her secrets and has been biding their time to come back for her; the thirteenth girl, the only one who managed to escape.

Lucy was lucky once. But now it’s not only her life on the line. Will she be so lucky this time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Kilkenny (Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures): A Novel *




  






As part of the Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures series, this edition contains exclusive bonus materials!

Kilkenny wasn’t looking for trouble when he entered the Clifton House stage station, but trouble found him when a reckless youngster named Tetlow challenged him, drew his gun, and paid for it with his life.

Looking to escape a reputation that he never wanted, Kilkenny settles in the lonely mountain country of Utah, planning to ranch a high, lush valley. But the past is on his trail. Jared Tetlow is a powerful rancher determined to run his vast herd on the limited grasslands there—whether he has to buy out the local ranchers, run them out, or kill them. He’ll cut down anyone who stands in his way, especially a man he already despises: the gunman named Kilkenny—the man who killed his son.

Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures is a project created to release some of the author’s more unconventional manuscripts from the family archives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Last of the Breed (Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures): A Novel *




  








Here is the kind of authentically detailed epic novel that has become Louis L’Amour’s hallmark. It is the compelling story of U.S. Air Force Major Joe Mack, a man born out of time. When his experimental aircraft is forced down in Russia and he escapes a Soviet prison camp, he must call upon the ancient skills of his Indian forebears to survive the vast Siberian wilderness. Only one route lies open to Mack: the path of his ancestors, overland to the Bering Strait and across the sea to America. But in pursuit is a legendary tracker, the Yakut native Alekhin, who knows every square foot of the icy frontier—and who knows that to trap his quarry he must think like a Sioux.

Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures is a project created to release some of the author’s more unconventional manuscripts from the family archives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*TailSpin (An FBI Thriller Book 12)*




  







When a fellow agent's plane crashes deep in the Appalachian Mountains, married FBI agents Savich and Sherlock find the pilot and his passenger alive. But that's just the beginning of a case that plummets them into a whirlwind of vicious murder attempts, powerful suspects, political secrets, and escalating terror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*XOR AX, AX (Zox Book 1) *




  








From the author of the bestseller A drive through time comes a high-tech thriller with a hint of Sci-Fi à la Stargate. Fans of Mr. Robot and Jack Reacher shouldn't miss this. Hacking. Secret agents. Alien AI. This book has it all.

A trio of diverse people comprised of Axel Anderson, a brilliant hacker with anxiety problems, Yasmine Karam, a jaded international thief with trust issues, and Jack Mitchell, a retired U.S. Army Special Forces colonel haunted by the loss of his squad, are hired by an inconspicuous mining company. They join a secretive ex-CIA operative, Ming Wen, in a globetrotting adventure to retrieve four precious artifacts from private collections.
Nothing goes according to plan, and soon they find themselves hunted by the London police, Turkish human traffickers, and rogue US government agents. Only with the help of an alien AI can the team stay out of the clutches of their pursuers.

The stakes sky-rocket when they find out the truth about the artifacts they were hired to steal. It's a revelation that goes far beyond anything they could have imagined. Access to advanced alien technology is on the wishlist of the most cunning and ruthless secret agencies from all over the world, and the team becomes their primary target.

Would the alien AI and a battered old spaceship that crash-landed on Earth be enough to help them survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Sam Wick Boxset 1: Book 1-3 (The Sam Wick Series Box Set) *




  








*When all hell breaks loose, trust only one man - SAM WICK*
Sam Wick is the one the Government calls on to extract people out of the worst of the worst enemy places on earth. Where the government cannot and will not go, he will. There is no guarantee that he'll succeed every time but he doesn't have a choice or does he?

"In the tradition of the best thrillers and heroes." - Amazon Review

Fast-paced. Hard-hitting. Action explodes right off the page. Scroll up to BUY these non-stop thrillers on your devices NOW!
*---------------------------------

Book 1: Wicked Deceit*
WHAT DO YOU DO WHEN YOUR OWN PRESIDENT WANTS YOU DEAD?

YOU CALL SAM WICK.

✓ His mission: Extract Carlos Cruz-Diez—a New York Times reporter from the clutches of death. ✓ Location: Venezuela Consulate in Vienna, Austria.

✓ The obstacle: Venezuela’s National Intelligence Service has sent sixteen of their best to execute this mission.

✓ Timeline: Twenty-four hours. Time is running out. Bullets are flying. Bodies are piling up. Nothing is as it seems. Will Sam Wick succeed?


*Book 2: Wicked Storm*

Sam Wick is back and pursuing the missing daughter of a US senator, kidnapped to be sold in Albania’s dark underworld but there is more than what meets the eye...

Mia landed in Greece to celebrate her birthday with her first love. But her dream vacation turned into a nightmare when she was abducted by 'The Enterprise' - Albania's biggest and baddest crime organization.

SAM WICK - Super Agent and America's best extractor - is chosen to rescue Mia.

BUT there is one problem.

Wick only has SEVEN hours to find and save Mia from the clutches of Albania's most powerful human traffickers. But the trail Wick follows leads him down unexpected paths where he ends up losing his partner and his sanity...

*Book 3: Wicked Shot*

Sam Wick's partner is taken. To get him back alive, Wick makes a deal with the devil.

Eddie Vicar, Wick's partner and protege, is taken. The only way to get him back alive is by decimating an army of mercenaries in a God-forsaken forest. The mission is tough, but Wick is tougher, and this time he has decided to take the fight to the doorstep of the enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Extended Mind: The Power of Thinking Outside the Brain *




  








A New York Times Editors' Choice
A Washington Post Best Nonfiction Book of 2021
A New York Times Notable Book

A bold new book reveals how we can tap the intelligence that exists beyond our brains—in our bodies, our surroundings, and our relationships

Use your head.

That’s what we tell ourselves when facing a tricky problem or a difficult project. But a growing body of research indicates that we’ve got it exactly backwards. What we need to do, says acclaimed science writer Annie Murphy Paul, is think outside the brain. A host of “extra-neural” resources—the feelings and movements of our bodies, the physical spaces in which we learn and work, and the minds of those around us— can help us focus more intently, comprehend more deeply, and create more imaginatively.

The Extended Mind outlines the research behind this exciting new vision of human ability, exploring the findings of neuroscientists, cognitive scientists, psychologists, and examining the practices of educators, managers, and leaders who are already reaping the benefits of thinking outside the brain. She excavates the untold history of how artists, scientists, and authors—from Jackson Pollock to Jonas Salk to Robert Caro—have used mental extensions to solve problems, make discoveries, and create new works. In the tradition of Howard Gardner’s Frames of Mind or Daniel Goleman’s Emotional Intelligence, The Extended Mind offers a dramatic new view of how our minds work, full of practical advice on how we can all think better.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Discovery of King Arthur (The Geoffrey Ashe Histories) *




  








'A classic piece of detective work into the identity of King Arthur’ - Living History

“Beside the King stand his Queen, Guinevere, and his enchanter, Merlin. Their home is Camelot, the centre of a mysterious, wonderful Britain. [But] if we explore the scene more deeply we see a brooding tragedy overshadowing it. The King’s reign, however splendid, is only a brief, shining moment; he is doomed to be plotted against, betrayed and brought down. Camelot must fall.”

The legend of King Arthur and his castle Camelot has gripped people’s imagination for centuries. It has inspired numerous poems – from Thomas Malory’s Le Morte D’Arthur in the 5th Century to Tennyson’s Idylls of the King in 1859 – novels, books and paintings. On into the modern age, it has been filmed and refilmed, with the iconic imagery of the sword, the magician Merlin, Queen Guinevere and the Knights of the Round Table.

But who was Arthur? Did he ever exist and if so, where was Camelot?

In this classic study, drawing upon myriad sources both literary and historical, the world’s leading Arthurian scholar Geoffrey Ashe digs deep into the important 12th century chronicles of Geoffrey of Monmouth to trace the origins of the myth. Through brilliant historical detective work, he shows that much of Monmouth's history, which sets out to describe 5th-century Britain, was based on fact. After challenging previous assumptions about where Arthur's court and other remnants can be found Ashe identifies the "real" King Arthur and provides powerful evidence to support his theory. Ashe is a leading proponent of the theory that Camelot was actually located in Somerset, rather than Cornwall, citing an archaeological dig which found remains beneath Cadbury Castle. "I would say there must have been a tradition about the hill and its powerful overlord, handed down from the Dark Ages".

Throughout The Discovery of King Arthur, the sweep and grandeur of a tumultuous era in British history is vividly recounted as Ashe investigates how the character of Arthur evolved, and how the ideals of chivalry and heroism he personifies came to occupy such a dominant place in British history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Field of Cloth of Gold *







“Pomp, pageantry and epic showing-off: a vivid re-creation of the 1520 peace-promoting rally between the kings of England and France.”—The Sunday Times

Glenn Richardson provides the first history in more than four decades of a major Tudor event: an extraordinary international gathering of Renaissance rulers unparalleled in its opulence, pageantry, controversy, and mystery.

Throughout most of the late medieval period, from 1300 to 1500, England and France were bitter enemies, often at war or on the brink of it. In 1520, in an effort to bring conflict to an end, England’s monarch, Henry VIII, and Francis I of France agreed to meet, surrounded by virtually their entire political nations, at “the Field of Cloth of Gold.” In the midst of a spectacular festival of competition and entertainment, the rival leaders hoped to secure a permanent settlement between them, as part of a European-wide “Universal Peace.” Richardson offers a bold new appraisal of this remarkable historical event, describing the preparations and execution of the magnificent gathering, exploring its ramifications, and arguing that it was far more than the extravagant elitist theater and cynical charade it historically has been considered to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/12/22.

Currently $4.

*Twenty-Two on Peleliu: Four Pacific Campaigns with the Corps *




  








A memoir of a tough childhood—and tough combat—by an “adventurous, lively, outspoken, opinionated” WWII Marine veteran (Columbus Dispatch).

On September 15, 1944, the US First Marine Division landed on a small island in the Central Pacific called Peleliu as a prelude to the liberation of the Philippines. Among the first wave of Marines that hit the beach that day was twenty-two-year-old George Peto.

Growing up on an Ohio farm, George always preferred being outdoors and exploring. This made school a challenge, but his hunting, fishing, and trapping skills helped put food on his family’s table. As a poor teenager living in a rough area, he got into regular brawls, and he found holding down a job hard because of his wanderlust. After working out west with the CCC, he decided that joining the Marines offered him the opportunity for adventure, plus three square meals a day—so he and his brother joined the Corps in 1941, just a few months before Pearl Harbor.

Following boot camp and training, he was initially assigned to various guard units until he was shipped out to the Pacific and assigned to the 1st Marines. His first combat experience was the landing at Finschhaven, followed by Cape Gloucester. Then as a Forward Observer, he went ashore in one of the lead amtracs at Peleliu and saw fierce fighting for a week before the regiment was relieved due to massive casualties. Six months later, his division became the immediate reserve for the initial landing on Okinawa. They encountered no resistance when they came ashore, but would go on to fight on Okinawa for over six months.

This is the wild and remarkable story of an “Old Breed” Marine—his youth in the Great Depression, his training and combat in the Pacific, and his life after the war, told in his own words.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/13/22.

Currently $1.

*Warrior King (Odyssey One Book 5)*




  








Battle-weary after a desperate fight to save Earth from the Drasin alien onslaught, Confederation Captain Eric Weston is tasked with a perilous new mission. He and the crew of the Odysseus must hunt down those who unleashed the hellish attack on his homeworld and that of Earth’s Priminae allies.

But the situation turns dire when they catch sight of a ship belonging to the mysterious beings who orchestrate the fearsome Drasin’s depredations. This powerful Empire, it seems, has two primary aims: to conquer new worlds and settle old scores. Weston’s ultimate objective: keep humanity from becoming collateral damage as the Drasin war expands to engulf the galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Equinox: Time Patrol *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of the Atlantis, Area 51, Green Beret and Nightstalker series comes a thrilling ride through history that has been called "Quantum Leap on steroids!"

What does it take to change history and destroy our reality? Change events on the same date, 22 September, in six different years. The Time Patrol must send an agent back to each day, with just 24 hours for each to defeat the Shadow's plan to disrupt our time-line, creating a time tsunami and wiping our present out.

Fall Equinox comes on 22 September. The time when day and night are in balance.

1862. Abraham Lincoln issues the Emancipation Proclamation. But there are some who want to twist this momentous event into something entirely different.

1692. Eight people are hung for being witches in Salem. But a young girl makes a very bold offer to prevent it, not knowing the potential consequences could change history.

1823. Joseph Smith claims to have found gold plates which would form the basis of a new religion. He did find something; which he was never supposed to see and they must be returned to their rightful owner.

1776. Nathan Hale has but one life to give for his country, but there is a plan to use that life to force George Washington to make a strategic error that will destroy his army.

1948. The Berlin Airlift is keeping the western part of the city alive. But if the slightest thing goes wrong, the Cold War might become very hot.

1947. At Area 51 the first Rift opens. A rip into another dimension and Fireflies come through. In history it was sealed at great cost. But what if the Rift expands?

The Shadow's plan is to disrupt our time-line, creating a time tsunami and wiping our present out.

It is up to the Time Patrol to make sure that doesn’t happen!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mammoth Book of Vampire Stories by Women *




  








Thirty-five uncanny and erotic tales of vampires written by supernatural fiction’s greatest mistresses of the macabre.

"Fashions change, and the urbane vampire created by Byron and cemented in place by Stoker has had to move on . . . Are you, like me, ready for the new dusk?" —Ingrid Pitt, from her Introduction
Prepare to arm yourself with garlic, silver bullets, and a stake. Featuring the only vampire short story written by Anne Rice, the undisputed queen of vampire literature, and boasting an autobiographical introduction and original tale by Ingrid Pitt, the star of Hammer Films' The Vampire Lovers and Countess Dracula, this is one anthology that every vampire fan—vampiric feminist or not—will want to drink deep from.

From the classic stories of Edith Wharton, Edith Nesbit, Mary E. Wilkins-Freeman, and Mary Elizabeth Braddon to modern incarnations by such acclaimed writers as Poppy Z. Brite, Nancy Kilpatrick, Tanith Lee, Caitlín R. Kiernan, and Angela Slatter, these blood-drinkers and soul-stealers range from the sexual to the sanguinary, from the tormented Good to the unspeakably Evil. Among those memorable Children of the Night you will encounter are Chelsea Quinn Yarbro's Byronic vampire Saint-Germain, Nancy A. Collins' undead heroine Sonja Blue, Tanya Huff's vampiric detective Vicki Nelson, and Freda Warrington’s age-old lovers Karl and Charlotte.

Nominated for the World Fantasy Award and the International Horror Guild Award, and now revised and updated, The Mammoth Book of Vampire Stories by Women fulfils the bloodlust of the somnambulist horror fan, delivering the ultimate bite.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Sisters Grimm: The Unusual Suspects *




  








A mystery at school leads two fairy-tale detectives to face deadly monsters in the second book of this New York Times–bestselling children’s series.

For Sabrina Grimm, living in a community of fairy-tale characters means always being ready for trouble. And something is definitely wrong at her new school. The adults seem too angry, the kids seem too mean, and the gym teacher likes dodgeball way too much. But when Sabrina’s teacher is found dead, dangling in a giant spiderweb, it becomes clear that Ferryport Landing Elementary has a monster problem. Can the Sisters Grimm get to the bottom of this sticky situation?

Reissued with new cover art, these anniversary editions of the beloved Sisters Grimm series are the perfect opportunity for old fans to revisit the Grimm family’s adventures and for new readers to discover the magic of the series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Sisters Grimm: The Problem Child *




  








The fairy-tale detectives must fight magic with magic to rescue their parents in the third book of the New York Times–bestselling children’s series.

For Sabrina and Daphne Grimm, the latest in a long line of fairy-tale detectives, there is one mystery they want to solve above all others: Who kidnapped their parents? When Sabrina finds the secret hideaway of the Scarlet Hand, the sinister group of Everafters who are holding her parents captive, she finally has a chance to rescue their mom and dad.

But to do it, she must defeat the most famous fairy-tale character in the world. With the help of her little sister (who is a lot tougher than Sabrina realizes) and a long-lost relative, Sabrina finds a powerful weapon…but discovers that magic comes at a high price.

Reissued with new cover art, these anniversary editions of the beloved Sisters Grimm series are the perfect opportunity for old fans to revisit the Grimm family’s adventures and for new readers to discover the magic of the series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Sisters Grimm: Magic and Other Misdemeanors *




  








The sister detectives set out to catch a magical thief in the fifth adventure in the New York Times–bestselling children’s fantasy series.

In this latest adventure, intrepid fairy-tale detectives Sabrina and Daphne Grimm investigate a sudden streak of magical thefts that might add up to a very grim future for their family. With Granny Relda desperately scrambling to pay Mayor Heart’s outrageous taxes on humans, the Sisters Grimm tackle their first solo case—with a little help from Puck, of course.

Meanwhile, their old friend Mr. Canis seems to be losing his grip on his human self, becoming more like the Big Bad Wolf every day. Can Sabrina and Daphne solve the crime and change their family’s future for the better?

Reissued with new cover art, these anniversary editions of the beloved Sisters Grimm series are the perfect opportunity for old fans to revisit the Grimm family’s adventures and for new readers to discover the magic of the series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Sisters Grimm: Tales from the Hood *




  








The Big Bad Wolf is on trial, and it’s up to the Sisters Grimm to clear his name in the sixth adventure in the New York Times–bestselling children’s series.

In magical world of Ferryport Landing, everyone gets their day in court—even the Big Bad Wolf. Mr. Canis is put on trial for past crimes, and Mayor Heart’s kangaroo court is sure to find him guilty. It’s up to the Grimms to uncover evidence to save their friend, though Sabrina starts to wonder whether they would all be safer with the Wolf in jail.

Despite her misgivings, Sabrina and her sister, Daphne, investigate what really happened in the Big Bad Wolf’s most famous tale—and the real story might bring long-awaited justice for more than just Mr. Canis!

Reissued with new cover art, these anniversary editions of the beloved Sisters Grimm series are the perfect opportunity for old fans to revisit the Grimm family’s adventures and for new readers to discover the magic of the series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Sisters Grimm: The Inside Story: Book #8: The Inside Story *




  








A diabolical character is out to rewrite the fate of all fairytales in the eighth adventure in the New York Times–bestselling children’s series.

Sabrina and Daphne Grimm have studied hundreds of stories as part of their training as fairy-tale detectives. But they’re about to get caught up in the action when they follow the scheming Master into the Book of Everafter. Inside this mysterious tome, copies of the world’s fairytale characters live out their stories over and over again.

The Grimms must track down the Master while avoiding the Book’s tyrannical Editor—who is devoted to keeping the stories on track—and his army of story-gobbling revisers. In the Book of Everafter, stories can be rewritten and destinies changed, which is why Sabrina and Daphne must find the Master before he can alter his own fate—and the fate of the whole world.

Reissued with new cover art, these anniversary editions of the beloved Sisters Grimm series are the perfect opportunity for old fans to revisit the Grimm family’s adventures and for new readers to discover the magic of the series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*40: A Doonesbury Retrospective 1990 to 1999 *




  







Created by the team that brought you The Complete Far Side and The Complete Calvin and Hobbes, the massive anthology 40 marks Doonesbury’s 40th anniversary by examining in depth the characters that have given the strip such vitality.

This third volume of the four-volume e-book edition of 40 covers the years 1990 to 1999 for the celebrated cartoon strip.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Revolt of the English Majors: A Doonesbury Book *




  







Even challenging Dubya to a "pronunciation bee" can't save Uncle Duke's weird horse race for the White House. In the end, the former Ambassador passes out in a snow bank while the Cheney Administration kicks into high gear. Predictablistically, the new presidential syntax isn't the only thing that's tortured and strange. Take myvulture.com, an Internet company born and born-again, worth $1 million or $500, depending on whether you ask the CEO or his mother; or look at Joanie Caucus as the turnover in Washington casts her career into play, if not into midlife crisis; or consider J.J. and Zeke, whose pay-per-view, online wedding yields mucho buzz but zero bucks--just like the rest of the Net. Yes, it's a Dubya Dubya Dubya world. Doonesbury just downloads it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Talk to the Hand: A Doonesbury Book*




  








[Trudeau ranks as] one of the foremost sociopolitical satirists of recent decades." 

While some in the Doonesbury universe seek office, others serve. Alex and her Seattle co-hordes devote their young, restless, and body-pierced Deaniac energy to hooking up "flash art" with politics. Half a world away in Iraq, a major bad boy from stateside devotes himself to liberating the city of Al Amok, ruling with a steady hand, a full glass, a devoted Chinese handler, and an economy based on looting. As fate would have it, B.D. finds himself heading upriver on an apocalyptic mission to terminate Al Duke with extreme prejudice, a story line so made-for-TV that B.D. feels compelled to bang out the screenplay on his laptop in real time. Fortunately for the man known to Honey as "sir," the media red-lights the hit, though car bombers quickly pick up the option and put the project back in play.

In the homeland, a wartime president has the answer to almost all the questions ("9-11") but tries to shelve the still incomplete story of his own National Guard duty back in the daze. Mark and Zonk join the war against trash politics by offering a $10,000 reward for any witness who can collaborate the flightsuit-in-chief's account, but their efforts, alas, come to naught. Yes, it's a divided nation. On the west coast sexual assault charges accompany a rise to power, while back east they mandate a fall: Walden College's acting coach, Boopstein, lets accusations of way-personal fouls force her football team off the field. Sex parties for recruits? "Who knew we were that competitive?" marvels President King, ending Boopsie's gridiron apprenticeship with two little words: "You're fired."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Long Road Home: One Step at a Time (Doonesbury) *




  








On a road outside Fallujah, an RPG blows apart a Humvee and upends the life of a former football star. As a medevac chopper swoops down, the wounded Guardsman hears "Not your time, bro. Not today," and his remarkable healing journey begins.

Thousands of U.S. soldiers have suffered grievous wounds in Iraq, but only one of them is a Doonesbury character. The Long Road Home: One Step at a Time chronicles seven months of cutting-edge cartooning, during which B.D.-and readers of the strip-got an up-close schooling in a kind of personal transformation no one seeks.

Deprived not only of leg but also his ubiquitous trademark helmet, B.D. survives first-response Baghdad triage, evacuation to Landstuhl's surgeon-rich environment, and visits by innumerable morale-boosting celebs, both red and blue in hue. He's awed in turn by morphine, take-no-guff nurses, his fellow amps, and his family, including the daughter who hand-delivers succor, one aspirin at a time.

Transferred stateside to Walter Reed's Ward 57, B.D. is inspired by the wisdom of physiatrists, warmed by the dedicated ministrations of real-life fellow-amp heroes like Jim the Milkshake Man, and dazzled by high-tech prostheses that cost more than luxury cars. He's annoyed by his own bouts with self-pity, by the bedside awkwardness of friends more comfortable regarding his stump from e-mail distance, and by Zonk's unwavering commitment to supplementing his care with organic meds.

As their journey continues, B.D. and Boopsie are cared for by Fisher House, a home-next-door-to-the-hospital for families whose lives revolve around therapy. B.D. finds himself painfully engaged in building his future, one sadistically difficult physical therapy session at a time. "To Lash, Helga, and the Marquis!" toast the band of differently limbed brethren, raising their glasses to their PT masters as they prepare for reentry into the ambulatory world.

From rebuilding tissue to rebuilding social skills to rebuilding lives, B.D's inspiring, insightful, and darkly humorous story confirms that it can take a village, or at least a ward, to raise a soldier when he's gone down. "Thank you for getting blown up," offers one of B.D.'s visiting players. Replies the coach, "Just doing my job."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The War Within: One More Step at a Time (Doonesbury) *




  








Your compassionate portrayal of Lieutenant B.D.'s recovery and struggle . . . has touched our Warrior family and opened the eyes of the rest of the world to the physical, emotional, and personal challenges our soldiers face."

The initial stages of B.D.'s recovery from losing a leg in Iraq were dramatically portrayed in The Long Road Home: One Step at a Time, but his healing journey was far from over. As this powerful sequel shows, the "war within" can be a long and lonely struggle, hardly the life of a "glamorous amputee" imagined by his daughter's jealous classmate. With his coaching job at Walden re-secured and the marathon PT sessions paying off, B.D.'s return to normalcy seems to be progressing well. But those who love him see alarming signs of trouble, namely anger and alcohol. 

First there's the punching of an MP. Then there's the daily breakfast of beer, a subject not open for discussion even with a best-intentioned friend like Mike Doonesbury. And "the screaming at night isn't very Christmassy," Boopsie notes. As B.D. admits to his doctor, "I'd rather sleep with my weapon than my wife! How messed up is that?" Messed up enough that our wounded warrior forces himself to begin circling the local Vet Center, where he is gently and skillfully reeled in by a remarkable counselor and fellow Vietnam Vet named Elias. Their sessions together form an extraordinary and moving chronicle of catharsis and coming-to-terms. The words "Welcome home, soldier," are powerful and transformative, and B.D. is fortunate in finally getting to a place where he can hear them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Signature Wound: Rocking TBI (Doonesbury) *




  








Signature Wound: Rocking TBI completes a trilogy of Doonesbury books that examines the impact of combat on American soldiers in Iraq.

A twist of fate brings B. D. to the bedside of SFC Leo Deluca (a.k.a. Toggle), a young HUMV driver and headbanger whose love of ear-bleed battle music had sonically distracted him enough to get his vehicle blown up. Missing an eye and suffering from aphasia, Toggle fights to recover from traumatic brain injury (TBI), a journey of recovery that brings out the best in B. D., his former commander. Toggle's tattooed, metalhead mom initially has reservations about his improbable Facebook romance with an MIT tech-head named Alex, but love blooms. As this engaging story unfolds, Toggle finds himself drawn toward a career in the recording industry, undaunted by the limitations of the New Normal that now defines his life.

Crafted with the same kind of insight, humor, and respect that prompted the Pentagon and the VA to host signings of the two previous books in the trilogy, Signature Wound is a perceptive and timely look at the contemporary soldier's experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The New Centurions *




  








Ex-cop turned #1 New York Times bestselling writer Joseph Wambaugh forged a new kind of literature with his great early police procedurals. Here in his classic debut novel, Wambaugh presents a stunning, raw, and unforgettable depiction of life behind the thin blue line.

In a class of new police recruits, Augustus Plebesly is fast and scared. Roy Fehler is full of ideals. And Serge Duran is an ex-marine running away from his Chicano childhood. In a few weeks they'll put on the blue uniform of the LAPD. In months they'll know how to interpret the mad babble of the car radio, smell danger, trap a drug dealer, hide a secret, and-most of all-live with the understanding that cops are different from everyone else. But for these men, these new centurions, time is an enemy. The year is 1960. The streets are burning with rage. And before they can grow old on this job, they'll have to fight for their lives...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Knight and Devlin Collection*




  








These five novels in the Knight and Devlin series prove the Perry Mason spirit is alive and well

Michael Knight and Lex Devlin are law partners—Michael the junior and Lex the senior. Michael brings his raw passion, bottomless energy, and a no-holds-barred aggressiveness; Lex provides his revered reputation and experience and the not-so-occasional help of his buddies, the Boston Police Commissioner and the Archbishop of the Boston.

From Boston's Chinatown and the brutal Tongs in Neon Dragon to international stolen art in Frame-Up, to the warring Boston Irish Mob and Italian Mafia in Black Diamond, to the diamond trade in Sierra Leone in Deadly Diamonds, and to the Amazon rainforest's exotic animals in Fatal Odds, Knight and Devlin are relentless in their pursuit of truth and justice.

Dobbyn is a master of the game—legal thrillers that are topical and timeless


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Cold Snap: An Action Packed Novel of Suspense (An Arliss Cutter Novel Book 4) *




  






“Cameron’s books are riveting page-turners.”—Mark Greaney, #1 New York Times bestselling author

The bestselling author of the latest Tom Clancy, Jack Ryan novels delivers an adrenaline-filled new thriller featuring Deputy US Marshal Arliss Cutter! Stranded with three violent prisoners in the deadly Alaskan wilderness, Cutter will become the hunter and the hunted…

After an early spring thaw on the Alaskan coast, Anchorage police discover a gruesome new piece of evidence in their search for a serial killer: a dismembered human foot.

In Kincaid Park, a man is arrested for attacking a female jogger. Investigators believe they have finally have their suspect. But one deputy is sure they have the wrong man.

In the remote northern town of Deadhorse, Alaska, Supervisory Deputy US Marshal Arliss Cutter escorts four very dangerous handcuffed prisoners onto a small bush plane en route to Fairbanks. Cutter’s expecting a routine mission and a nonstop flight—or so he thinks. When the plane goes down in the wilderness, all hell breaks loose. The prisoners murder the pilot and a guard and torch the plane. But their nightmare’s just beginning. Back in Anchorage, deputy Lola Teariki has traced the dismembered foot to a missing girl—and the serial psychopath who slaughtered her.

It’s one of the prisoners on Cutter’s flight…

Now it’s a deadly game of survival. With no means of communication, few supplies, and ravenous grizzly bears and wolves lurking in the shadows, Cutter has to battle the unforgiving elements while the killer wants his head on a stick. Here in Alaska, nature can be cruel—but this time, human nature is crueler…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Live Wire (Myron Bolitar Book 10)*




  








The bestselling author and creator of the hit Netflix drama The Stranger exposes a different side of sports agent Myron Bolitar in this explosive thriller....

When former tennis star Suzze T and her rock star husband, Lex, encounter an anonymous Facebook post questioning the paternity of their unborn child, Lex runs off. Suzze, who is eight months pregnant, asks their agent, Myron Bolitar, to save her marriage—and perhaps her husband’s life. But when Myron finds Lex, he also finds someone he wasn’t looking for: his sister-in-law, Kitty, who, along with Myron’s brother, abandoned the Bolitar family long ago.

As Myron races to locate his missing brother while their father clings to life, he must face the lies that led to the estrangement—including the ones told by Myron himself....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Bismarck: The Final Days of Germany's Greatest Battleship*




  








The author of Blitzkrieg covers one of the most dramatic events of the Second World War in an “outstanding book about naval warfare” (World War II History).

When the German battleship Bismarck—a masterpiece of engineering, well-armored with a main artillery of eight 15-inch guns—left the port of Gotenhafen for her first operation on the night of May 18, 1941, the British battlecruiser Hood and the new battleship Prince of Wales were ordered to find her quickly, as several large convoys were heading for Britain.

On May 24, Bismarck was found off the coast of Greenland, but the ensuing battle was disastrous for the British. The Hood was totally destroyed within minutes, with only three crewmen surviving, and Prince of Wales was badly damaged. The chase resumed until the German behemoth was finally caught, this time by four British capital ships supported by torpedo-bombers from the carrier Ark Royal. The icy North Atlantic roiled from the crash of shellfire and bursting explosions until finally the Bismarck collapsed, sending nearly two thousand German sailors to a watery grave.

Tamelander and Zetterling’s work rests on stories from survivors and the latest historical discoveries. The book starts with a thorough account of maritime developments from 1871 up to the era of the giant battleship, and ends with a vivid account, hour by hour, of the dramatic and fateful hunt for the mighty Bismarck, Nazi Germany’s last hope to pose a powerful surface threat to Allied convoys.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Finland's War of Choice: The Troubled German-Finnish Coalition in World War II *




  






A selection of the Military Book Club: “A solid operational analysis” from “an established scholar of the Scandinavian theater” (Publishers Weekly).

This book describes the odd coalition between Germany and Finland in World War II and their joint military operations from 1941 to 1945. In stark contrast to the numerous books on the shorter and less bloody Winter War, which represented a gallant fight of a democratic “David” against a totalitarian “Goliath” and caught the imagination of the world, the story of Finland fighting alongside a Goliath of its own has not brought pride to that nation and was a period many Finns would rather forget.

A prologue brings the reader up to speed by briefly examining the difficult history of Finland, from its separation from the Soviet Union in 1917 to its isolation after being bludgeoned in 1939–40. It then examines both Finnish and German motives for forming a coalition against the USSR, and how—as logical as a common enemy would seem—the lack of true planning and preparation would doom the alliance.

In this book, Henrik Lunde, a former US Special Operations colonel and author of Hitler’s Pre-emptive War: The Battle for Norway, 1940, once again fills a profound gap in our understanding of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/13/22.

Currently $3.

*The Green Berets: The Amazing Story of the U. S. Army's Elite Special Forces Unit *




  








The #1 New York Times bestselling classic story of U.S. special forces in Vietnam from the war correspondent and author of The French Connection.

In Vietnam, Robin Moore became on the of the first true “embedded” journalists, training and fighting alongside America’s most elite fighters. Though fictionalized, The Green Berets exposed the American public to the horrors of the ground war in Vietnam, and gave the men of the Green Berets the recognition they deserved.

Here is the tale of the courageous South Vietnamese girl posing as an anti-American Communist to capture the Viet Cong officer who murdered her family. Here is the graft and double-dealing of South Vietnamese officers undercutting America’s war effort. More importantly, here are America’s soldiers showing unimaginable bravery in the face of a determined and deadly enemy.

With a foreword by Major General Thomas R. Csrnko reflecting on the history and future of this elite fighting unit, The Green Berets stands as an enduring classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/14/22.

Currently $1.

*Hunter's Prey (Colonial War Book 1)*




  








Commander Jack Hunter is the most dangerous man in the galaxy, a man with nothing left to lose.

Four years ago, he was framed by his superiors, forced to take responsibility for one of the most disastrous defeats in the history of the United Terran Republic, a defeat that almost brought about the end of the decades-long Colonial War, a fight to the death with the forces of the Colonial Federation. Exiled to the Rim as a one-man task-force, Commander Hunter has a new quest, to track down a mysterious warship lurking in the shadows, a warship that could wreak untold havoc on the unprotected border worlds, a ship nobody other than he believes even exists.

Finally, Commander Hunter is granted one last chance to prove that his phantom battlecruiser is real, and is assigned to one of the most advanced warships in the Terran Fleet, a warp-two cruiser, USS Shanghai, commanded by an old Academy rival, and a crew that knows him only as a renegade. If his theory proves wrong, his career, whatever is left of it, is over.

If his theory is right, he will be forced into the greatest battle of his life…with the fate of the twenty-year Colonial War, the destiny of all of humanity, dependent on his victory…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Beyond the Belt (Honor in Exile Book 2) *




  








The Honor might have survived the first encounter with the Nazuc, but it won't be the last. Before the next engagement, Captain Masters and his ad hoc crew will need to find help.

But will anyone beyond the belt be interested in joining the fight?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The New Springtime: The Complete Series *




  








This far-future sci-fi saga by a multiple Hugo and Nebula Award–winning Grand Master chronicles the perilous rebirth of humanity on a destroyed Earth.

Robert Silverberg’s critically acclaimed masterworks have earned him entry into the Science Fiction and Fantasy Hall of Fame, and a place among the genre’s greatest legacies. This classic, two-book saga gazes into a world many millennia from now and spins a mesmerizing tale of survival, evolution, and the ultimate future of humanity.

At Winter’s End: For the past 700,000 years, the remaining inhabitants of planet Earth have survived underground, escaping the endless rain of “death stars” that destroyed their civilization—and the world. Now, with the surface finally inhabitable after countless millennia, one tribe’s leader is guiding her people to freedom. But unexpected threats and dark revelations could endanger their long-awaited rebirth.

The Queen of Springtime: Hidden below ground for millennia, the People have finally emerged to repopulate the Earth and reclaim their legacy as the dominant species. But the cold, insectile hjjk, who remained on Earth’s surface throughout the frozen eons, will not give up the world they inherited without a fight.

The New Springtime series is Robert Silverberg at his very best, showcasing the intelligence, ingenuity, humanism, and extraordinary talents that have won him four Hugo Awards, six Nebulas, and a host of other honors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Paradox Hotel: A Novel *




  








“Time travel, murder, corruption, restless baby dinosaurs, and a snarky robot named Ruby collide in this excellent, noir-inflected, humor-infused, science-fiction thriller.”—The Boston Globe

An impossible crime. A detective on the edge of madness. The future of time travel at stake. From the author of The Warehouse . . .

January Cole’s job just got a whole lot harder.

Not that running security at the Paradox was ever really easy. Nothing’s simple at a hotel where the ultra-wealthy tourists arrive costumed for a dozen different time periods, all eagerly waiting to catch their “flights” to the past.

Or where proximity to the timeport makes the clocks run backward on occasion—and, rumor has it, allows ghosts to stroll the halls.

None of that compares to the corpse in room 526. The one that seems to be both there and not there. The one that somehow only January can see.

On top of that, some very important new guests have just checked in. Because the U.S. government is about to privatize time-travel technology—and the world’s most powerful people are on hand to stake their claims.

January is sure the timing isn’t a coincidence. Neither are those “accidents” that start stalking their bidders.

There’s a reason January can glimpse what others can’t. A reason why she’s the only one who can catch a killer who’s operating invisibly and in plain sight, all at once.

But her ability is also destroying her grip on reality—and as her past, present, and future collide, she finds herself confronting not just the hotel’s dark secrets but her own.

At once a dazzlingly time-twisting murder mystery and a story about grief, memory, and what it means to—literally—come face-to-face with our ghosts, The Paradox Hotel is another unforgettable speculative thrill ride from acclaimed author Rob Hart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Broken Hours: A Novel of H. P. Lovecraft *




  








In the cold spring of 1936, Arthor Crandle, down-on-his luck and desperate for work, accepts a position in Providence, Rhode Island, as a live-in secretary/assistant for an unnamed shut-in.

He arrives at the gloomy colonial-style house to discover that his strange employer is an author of disturbing, bizarre fiction. Health issues have confined him to his bedroom, where he is never to be disturbed. But the writer, who Crandle knows only as “Ech-Pi,” refuses to meet him, communicating only by letters left on a table outside his room. Soon the home reveals other unnerving peculiarities. There is an ominous presence Crandle feels on the main stairwell. Light shines out underneath the door of the writer’s room, but is invisible from the street. It becomes increasingly clear there is something not right about the house or its occupant.

Haunting visions of a young girl in a white nightgown wandering the walled-in garden behind the house motivate Crandle to investigate the circumstances of his employer’s dark family history. Meanwhile, the unsettling aura of the house pulls him into a world increasingly cut off from reality, into black depths, where an unspeakable secret lies waiting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Urban Tantra, Second Edition: Sacred Sex for the Twenty-First Century*




  








If you think sexual and spiritual bliss can't be found in today's fast-paced world, you haven't experienced Urban Tantra. Celebrating the 10th anniversary of Urban Tantra, acclaimed sex educator Barbara Carrellas radically updates the ancient practice of Tantra for modern sexual explorers desiring to discover new frontiers. With a juicy mix of erotic how-to and heart-centered spiritual wisdom, this updated edition includes a brand-new introduction, up-to-date references and resources, a new take on the possibilities and responsibilities of Tantra in today’s world, plus new and cutting-edge information to reach an expanded community—added information on multi-partner play, more intersections for Tantra and BDSM, practices for asexuals and aromantics, expanded practices for trans and gender nonconforming people, and more. 


With more than one hundred easy-to-follow techniques for expanded orgasmic states and solo and partner play (as well as more adventurous practices), this in-depth guide reveals the delicious worlds of ecstasy available to all, no matter one's gender, sexual preference, or erotic tastes. Urban Tantra expands the notions of pleasure and opens new heights of intimacy and sexual fulfillment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Dear Abby Cozy Mystery Collection Books 4 - 6: The Last Stop, The Last Dance and Merrily Murdered *




  








Humorous small town cozy mysteries with the quirkiest characters around.

The Last Stop: Abby Maguire's travel phobic mom is coming to visit… virtually. Abby hopes to give her the grand tour and prove Eden is a safe town. All goes well until her mom joins a tour group and one of her fellow passengers dies. It doesn't take long for her mom to suspect her tour group companion is not camera shy, but is, in fact, dead.

The Last Dance: The entire town is buzzing with excitement and counting down the days to the most significant event of the year - Charles Granger’s Venetian Ball. Without an invitation, the small town of Eden’s reporter, Abby Maguire, gatecrashes the event only to witness the death of the most prominent guest. Delving into the victim's past leads Abby straight to the killer and to danger.

Merrily Murdered: There’s no dashing through the snow for Abby Maguire. It's her first Christmas down under and she's struggling with a sweltering heatwave, made worse by the fact a body is found in the alley behind the cafe and the finger of suspicion is pointed straight at Joyce Breeland, the cafe owner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*An Italian Village Mystery Series: Books 1-3 (A Cozy Mystery Box Set Book 1) *




  








*Mediterranean, Murder and Mayhem *

The first 3 eBooks in the compelling and heartwarming An Italian Village Mystery series are now available as a boxset.

Fans of Agatha Christie, T E Kinsey, M C Beaton, and lovers of Italy, will delight in this cosy mystery series set against the dramatic backdrop of the Mediterranean coast. 

This boxset includes three full length eBooks. 
* Beware – the books are written in British English with a smattering of Italian here and there.

*1) Murder on the Road *

*Can murder be the cure for a broken heart?*

Returning to her quaint hometown in Italy following the collapse of her engagement, feisty travel writer Giò Brando just wants some peace and quiet. Instead, she finds herself a suspect in a brutal murder.

Anxious to clear her name, Giò embarks on her own investigation, eavesdropping on the gossip in her sister’s perfumery and the cafés of Maratea as she pieces together the evidence. But something about the case isn’t adding up. Or is Giò allowing her attraction to a fellow suspect to distract her?

Wanting to distance herself from danger, Giò keeps her feelings in check. But when new evidence turns the whole case on its head, danger is exactly what is waiting for her.

If you want a taste of Mediterranean village life, take a bite of this tasty treat, now!

*2) A Fair Time For Death *

*The annual Chestnut Fair brings visitors from far and wide to the sleepy village of Trecchina. This year, one will be coming to die.*

The moment Vanda Riccardi makes the grisly discovery in the forest, a blow to the head knocks her cold. By the time rescuers find her, the corpse is gone. Did she really see it? The carabinieri are sceptical, but her friend Giò Brando – travel writer and reluctant amateur sleuth – is determined to believe her.

As Giò and Vanda delve deep into the past to unravel the mystery – a past that someone won’t hesitate to commit murder to keep hidden – in the perfumery run by Giò’s sister, Agnese, three very different customers are destined to choose the same scent – one with a disturbing backstory. Will the perfume reveal its secrets in time to prevent Vanda and Giò from becoming the killer’s next victims?

Dare you drop in to Agnese’s shop to find out what the perfumes say about you?

*3) A Mystery Before Christmas *
*A haunting Christmas song from a faraway land. A child with striking green eyes. A man with no past.*

When elderly widow Mrs De Blasi catches sight of eight-year-old Betta Giordano, all she can see is the face of her son, Marco. But how can this be? Marco died tragically young, many years before Betta was born.

Travel writer Giò Brando can’t help but be intrigued by the string of coincidences connecting Betta to the De Blasi family. Why does the child bear such a strong resemblance to a long-dead man? How does she know an ancient tune from the remotest parts of Britain? And why does the carillon that Mrs De Blasi gifts to Betta play that very same tune?

Embracing her natural sleuthing skills, Giò faces a desperate race against both time and the worsening weather. Will she be able to ensure it’s a happy Christmas for everyone in Maratea?

Delve into the pages of The Mystery Before Christmas and breathe in the delicious scents and flavours of a Mediterranean December.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Haunting of Meade Mansion (A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Series Book 9) *




  







Emily thought she was leaving her money troubles behind when she inherited an old house from her great aunt who went missing the previous year. When she and her husband Jesse arrive at the house, they discover Aunt Matilda was murdered--and the culprit is still at large. Guided by the ghosts of Matilda and the orphans she raised, Emily and Jesse must catch the criminal and save themselves before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.


*The Haunting of Hannah Stone: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery (A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Series Book 55) *




  







After a few ghostly encounters, Hannah becomes obsessed with learning the truth about what happened in her recently purchased home. Thrust into the mystery, what Hannah finds in the house's crumbling halls, she'll never be able to unsee again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*No Country for Old Men (Vintage International) *




  








From the bestselling, Pulitzer Prize–winning author of The Road comes a "profoundly disturbing and gorgeously rendered" novel (The Washington Post) that returns to the Texas-Mexico border, setting of the famed Border Trilogy. The time is our own, when rustlers have given way to drug-runners and small towns have become free-fire zones.

One day, a good old boy named Llewellyn Moss finds a pickup truck surrounded by a bodyguard of dead men. A load of heroin and two million dollars in cash are still in the back. When Moss takes the money, he sets off a chain reaction of catastrophic violence that not even the law—in the person of aging, disillusioned Sheriff Bell—can contain.

As Moss tries to evade his pursuers—in particular a mysterious mastermind who flips coins for human lives—McCarthy simultaneously strips down the American crime novel and broadens its concerns to encompass themes as ancient as the Bible and as bloodily contemporary as this morning’s headlines.
No Country for Old Men is a triumph.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Crisis (A Dick Francis Novel) *




  








New York Times--bestselling author Felix Francis returns with his newest edge-of-your-seat horseracing thriller in the Dick Francis tradition.

Harrison Foster, a crisis manager for a London firm, is summoned to Newmarket after a fire in the Chadwick Stables kills six very valuable horses, including the short-priced favorite for the Derby. There is far more to the "simple" fire than initially meets the eye...for a start, human remains are found among the equestrian ones in the burnt-out shell. All the stable staff are accounted for, so who is the mystery victim?

Harry knows very little about horses, indeed he positively dislikes them, but he is thrust unwillingly into the world of thoroughbred racing, where the standard of care of the equine stars is far higher than that of the humans who attend to them.

The Chadwick family is a dysfunctional racing dynasty. Resentment between the generations is rife and sibling rivalry bubbles away like volcanic magma beneath a thin crust of respectability.

Harry represents the Middle Eastern owner of the Derby favourite and, as he delves deeper into the unanswered questions surrounding the horse's demise, he ignites a fuse that blows the volcano sky-high. Can Harry solve the riddle before he is bumped off by the fallout?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Who’s Lying Now?*




  








*Don’t miss the captivating new page-turner from Sunday Times bestselling author Susan Lewis*

You think you’re safe.
You think you know your neighbours.
But can you ever really know who’s telling the truth?

Jeannie Symonds is a force to be reckoned with – an eccentric, award-winning publisher, spending lockdown with her husband in a house near Kesterly-on-Sea. She seems to have it all: a high-flying career, a happy marriage, a niece she adores.

And then one day, she vanishes.

Cara Jakes is a new trainee investigator – young, intelligent and eager to prove herself. When she teams up with detective Andee Lawrence to look into the disappearance, she is determined to find out what has really happened to Jeannie. Cara begins to question the residents of this close-knit community, sure that someone has a secret to hide.

But how can she separate the truth from the lies?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Liar's Girl *




  








Her first love confessed to five murders … but the truth was so much worse.

Will Hurley was an attractive, charming, and impressive student at Dublin’s elite St. John’s College—and Ireland’s most prolific serial killer. Having stalked his five young victims, he drowned them in the muddy waters of the Grand Canal. Sentenced to life imprisonment when he was just nineteen, Will is locked away in the city’s Central Psychiatric Hospital.

Freshman Alison Smith moved to the Big Smoke to enroll in St. John’s and soon fell hard for Will Hurley. Her world bloomed … and then imploded when Liz, her best friend, became the latest victim of the Canal Killer—and the Canal Killer turned out to be the boy who’d been sleeping in her bed. Alison fled to the Netherlands and, in ten years, has never once looked back.

When a young woman’s body is found in the Grand Canal, Garda detectives visit Will to see if he can assist them in solving what looks like a copycat killing. Instead, Will tells them he has something new to confess—but there’s only one person he’s prepared to confess it to.

The last thing Alison wants is to be pulled back into the past she’s worked so hard to leave behind. Reluctantly, she returns to the city she hasn’t set foot in for more than a decade to face the man who murdered the woman she was supposed to become.

Only to discover that, until now, Will has left out the worst part of all …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ingrid Skyberg Books 1 - 3: International FBI Thrillers (The Ingrid Skyberg Thrillers) *




  








The first three novels in this pulse-pounding international FBI thriller series.
At the London embassy, FBI agent Ingrid Skyberg fights to protect American citizens who become victims of crime. In this compelling three-book set, Ingrid hunts for terrifying killers, AWOL military officers and her mysterious predecessor while also battling demons from her past.
Up-all-night thrillers that are perfect for fans of gripping crime, unpredictable twists, white-knuckle action and unputdownable heroines.

BOOK 1 – FRESH DOUBT

How can you be sure when someone is lying?
An American student at an elite London college is in police custody, suspected of murdering her roommate. Convinced something sinister is happening on campus, Ingrid enters a world of deadly mind games to hunt for the real killer, in defiance of both her new boss and the Metropolitan Police. Isolated and out on a limb, Ingrid is driven by events from her past to keep digging, but the deeper she gets, the more elaborate the lies become. When she uncovers a sinister experiment within the college’s psychology department, Ingrid is in far more danger than she realizes.

BOOK 2 – KILL PLAN

A serial killer has a plan...and Ingrid is part of it.
A banker is found dead at his desk in the City of London. Then a heavily tattooed body washes up in the Thames. Now someone is after Ingrid. At first these crimes seem unrelated, but they are all the work of an audacious serial killer working on both sides of the Atlantic.
With no help from her colleagues, Ingrid is running out of time to unmask the killer before he strikes again. But to do that, she’s first got to stay alive.

BOOK 3 – DEEP HURT

He killed his daughter. Now he's taken his son.
Ingrid receives orders from the Pentagon to track down a pilot who has gone AWOL from a US Air Force base in rural Suffolk. Accused of murdering his baby daughter, he’s now abducted his eight-year-old son and gone on the run.
Ingrid must act fast to stop the pilot doing something no one will forgive him for, but a terrifying turn of events lands Ingrid in the greatest danger, just as haunting memories from the past threaten to engulf her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Road Kill (A Tom Rollins Thriller Book 5) *




  








A young girl being hunted. Only one man can save her.

Tom Rollins is heading south through rural Washington when he sees a teenage girl being manhandled at a gas station. Tom intercedes and the girl escapes. Only to turn up as a stowaway in the back of Tom’s pickup truck.

Her name is Taylor Hendricks and she’s on the run from a group of shady and powerful men who will stop at nothing to get her back. Taylor knows that if she can make it to Oregon, she’ll be safe. Tom promises to get her there.

But the odds aren’t good. With ruthless enemies hot on their heels, and others waiting up ahead, the road to Oregon becomes a highway to hell and Tom will need every one of his lethal skills if he and Taylor are to make it through alive.

Road Kill – Book 5 of the superb Tom Rollins action thriller series. Perfect for fans of Lee Child, Jason Kasper & David Archer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No Quarter (A Tom Rollins Thriller Book 6) *




  








Tom just wants a quiet life. But destiny has other plans.

Tom Rollins is working as a forest ranger in Northern California. He’s leading a quiet life until the night he finds three armed men chasing a malnourished Mexican, Mateo, through the forest.

Mateo is too scared to say much, but Tom and local police officer Reiko are sure he has been held captive and put to work. They wonder if there is some connection to feared street gang, MS13, who have recently been active in the area. Tom knows that wherever MS13 show up, chaos and bloodshed is sure to follow.

But MS13 aren’t the only problem. There’s also a gruesome killing, suspected cartel activity, and the apathetic attitude of Reiko’s superiors. Soon Tom and Reiko realise they are up against a powerful network and it will take every ounce of their resourcefulness just to survive.

Death has no mercy, and Tom Rollins will show no quarter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Bright Ages: A New History of Medieval Europe *




  








"The beauty and levity that Perry and Gabriele have captured in this book are what I think will help it to become a standard text for general audiences for years to come….The Bright Ages is a rare thing—a nuanced historical work that almost anyone can enjoy reading.”—Slate
"Incandescent and ultimately intoxicating." —The Boston Globe

A lively and magisterial popular history that refutes common misperceptions of the European Middle Ages, showing the beauty and communion that flourished alongside the dark brutality—a brilliant reflection of humanity itself.

The word “medieval” conjures images of the “Dark Ages”—centuries of ignorance, superstition, stasis, savagery, and poor hygiene. But the myth of darkness obscures the truth; this was a remarkable period in human history. The Bright Ages recasts the European Middle Ages for what it was, capturing this 1,000-year era in all its complexity and fundamental humanity, bringing to light both its beauty and its horrors. 

The Bright Ages takes us through ten centuries and crisscrosses Europe and the Mediterranean, Asia and Africa, revisiting familiar people and events with new light cast upon them. We look with fresh eyes on the Fall of Rome, Charlemagne, the Vikings, the Crusades, and the Black Death, but also to the multi-religious experience of Iberia, the rise of Byzantium, and the genius of Hildegard and the power of queens. We begin under a blanket of golden stars constructed by an empress with Germanic, Roman, Spanish, Byzantine, and Christian bloodlines and end nearly 1,000 years later with the poet Dante—inspired by that same twinkling celestial canopy—writing an epic saga of heaven and hell that endures as a masterpiece of literature today. 

The Bright Ages reminds us just how permeable our manmade borders have always been and of what possible worlds the past has always made available to us. The Middle Ages may have been a world “lit only by fire” but it was one whose torches illuminated the magnificent rose windows of cathedrals, even as they stoked the pyres of accused heretics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Crusader Armies: 1099-1187*




  








A major new history of the Crusades that illuminates the strength and sophistication of the Western and Muslim armies

During the Crusades, the Western and Muslim armies developed various highly sophisticated strategies of both attack and defense, which evolved during the course of the battles. In this ambitious new work, Steve Tibble draws on a wide range of Muslim texts and archaeological evidence as well as more commonly cited Western sources to analyze the respective armies’ strategy, adaptation, evolution, and cultural diversity and show just how sophisticated the Crusader armies were even by today’s standards.

In the first comprehensive account of the subject in sixty years, Tibble takes a fresh approach to Templars, Hospitallers, and other key Orders and makes the controversial proposition that the Crusades were driven as much by sedentary versus nomadic tribal concerns as by religious conflict. This fluently written, broad-ranging narrative provides a crucial missing piece in the study of the West’s attempts to colonize the Middle East during the Middle Ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Fleet at Flood Tide: America at Total War in the Pacific, 1944-1945*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The extraordinary story of the World War II air, land, and sea campaign that brought the U.S. Navy to the apex of its strength and marked the rise of the United States as a global superpower

Winner, Commodore John Barry Book Award, Navy League of the United States • Winner, John Lehman Distinguished Naval Historian Award, Naval Order of the United States

With its thunderous assault on the Mariana Islands in June 1944, the United States crossed the threshold of total war. In this tour de force of dramatic storytelling, distilled from extensive research in newly discovered primary sources, James D. Hornfischer brings to life the campaign that was the fulcrum of the drive to compel Tokyo to surrender—and that forever changed the art of modern war.

With a close focus on high commanders, front-line combatants, and ordinary people, American and Japanese alike, Hornfischer tells the story of the climactic end of the Pacific War as has never been done before. Here are the epic seaborne invasions of Saipan, Tinian, and Guam, the stunning aerial battles of the Great Marianas Turkey Shoot, the first large-scale use of Navy underwater demolition teams, the largest banzai attack of the war, and the daring combat operations large and small that made possible the strategic bombing offensive culminating in the atomic strikes on Hiroshima and Nagasaki. From the seas of the Central Pacific to the shores of Japan itself, The Fleet at Flood Tide is a stirring, authoritative, and cinematic portrayal of World War II’s world-changing finale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Greatest Beer Run Ever: A Memoir of Friendship, Loyalty, and War *




  








INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES AND USA TODAY BESTSELLER!

Soon to be a major motion picture written and directed by Academy Award-winning director of Green Book, Peter Farrelly.

“Chickie takes us thousands of miles on a hilarious quest laced with sorrow, but never dull. You will laugh and cry, but you will not be sorry that you read this rollicking story.”—Malachy McCourt

A wildly entertaining, feel-good memoir of an Irish-American New Yorker and former U.S. marine who embarked on a courageous, hare-brained scheme to deliver beer to his pals serving Vietnam in the late 1960s.

One night in 1967, twenty-six-year-old John Donohue—known as Chick—was out with friends, drinking in a New York City bar. The friends gathered there had lost loved ones in Vietnam. Now, they watched as anti-war protesters turned on the troops themselves.

One neighborhood patriot came up with an inspired—some would call it insane—idea. Someone should sneak into Vietnam, track down their buddies there, give them messages of support from back home, and share a few laughs over a can of beer.

It would be the Greatest Beer Run Ever.

But who’d be crazy enough to do it?

One man was up for the challenge—a U. S. Marine Corps veteran turned merchant mariner who wasn’t about to desert his buddies on the front lines when they needed him.

Chick volunteered.

A day later, he was on a cargo ship headed to Vietnam, armed with Irish luck and a backpack full of alcohol. Landing in Qui Nho’n, Chick set off on an adventure that would change his life forever—an odyssey that took him through a series of hilarious escapades and harrowing close calls, including the Tet Offensive. But none of that mattered if he could bring some cheer to his pals and show them how much the folks back home appreciated them.

This is the story of that epic beer run, told in Chick’s own words and those of the men he visited in Vietnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*First Casualty: The Untold Story of the CIA Mission to Avenge 9/11 *




  








An award-winning journalist reveals the dramatic true story of the CIA's Team Alpha, the first Americans to be dropped behind enemy lines in Afghanistan after 9/11.
America is reeling; Al-Qaeda has struck and thousands are dead. The country scrambles to respond, but the Pentagon has no plan for Afghanistan—where Osama bin Laden masterminded the attack and is protected by the Taliban. Instead, the CIA steps forward to spearhead the war. Eight CIA officers are dropped into the mountains of northern Afghanistan on October 17, 2001. They are Team Alpha, an eclectic band of linguists, tribal experts, and elite warriors: the first Americans to operate inside Taliban territory. Their covert mission is to track down Al- Qaeda and stop the terrorists from infiltrating the United States again.

First Casualty places you with Team Alpha as the CIA rides into battle on horseback alongside the warlord Abdul Rashid Dostum. In Washington, DC, few trust that the CIA men, the Green Berets, and the Americans’ outnumbered Afghan allies can prevail before winter sets in. On the ground, Team Alpha is undeterred. The Taliban is routed but hatches a plot with Al-Qaeda to hit back. Hundreds of suicidal fighters, many hiding weapons, fake a surrender and are transported to Qala-i Jangi—the “Fort of War.”

Team Alpha’s Mike Spann, an ex-Marine, and David Tyson, a polyglot former Central Asian studies academic, seize America’s initial opportunity to extract intelligence from men trained by bin Laden—among them a young Muslim convert from California. The prisoners revolt and one CIA officer falls—the first casualty in America’s longest war, which will last two decades. The other CIA man shoots dead the Al-Qaeda jihadists attacking his comrade. To survive, he must fight his way out against overwhelming odds.

Award-winning author Toby Harnden gained unprecedented access to all living Team Alpha members and every level of the CIA. Superbly researched, First Casualty draws on extensive interviews, secret documents, and deep reporting inside Afghanistan. As gripping as any adventure novel, yet intimate and profoundly moving, it tells how America found a winning strategy only to abandon it. Harnden reveals that the lessons of early victory and the haunting foretelling it contained—unreliable allies, ethnic rivalries, suicide attacks, and errant US bombs—were ignored, tragically fueling a twenty-year conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Alone at Dawn: Medal of Honor Recipient John Chapman and the Untold Story of the World's Deadliest Special Operations Force *




  








The New York Times bestselling true account of John Chapman, Medal of Honor recipient and Special Ops Combat Controller, and his heroic one-man stand during the Afghan War, as he sacrificed his life to save the lives of twenty-three comrades-in-arms.

In the predawn hours of March 4, 2002, just below the 10,469-foot peak of a mountain in eastern Afghanistan, a fierce battle raged. Outnumbered by Al Qaeda fighters, Air Force Combat Controller John Chapman and a handful of Navy SEALs struggled to take the summit in a desperate bid to find a lost teammate.

Chapman, leading the charge, was gravely wounded in the initial assault. Believing he was dead, his SEAL leader ordered a retreat. Chapman regained consciousness alone, with the enemy closing in on three sides.
John Chapman's subsequent display of incredible valor -- first saving the lives of his SEAL teammates and then, knowing he was mortally wounded, single-handedly engaging two dozen hardened fighters to save the lives of an incoming rescue squad -- posthumously earned him the Medal of Honor. Chapman is the first airman in nearly fifty years to be given the distinction reserved for America's greatest heroes.

Alone at Dawn is also a behind-the-scenes look at the Air Force Combat Controllers: the world's deadliest and most versatile special operations force, whose members must not only exceed the qualifications of Navy SEAL and Army Delta Force teams but also act with sharp decisiveness and deft precision -- even in the face of life-threatening danger.

Drawing from firsthand accounts, classified documents, dramatic video footage, and extensive interviews with leaders and survivors of the operation, Alone at Dawn is the story of an extraordinary man's brave last stand and the brotherhood that forged him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/14/22.

Currently $3.

*Fearless: The Undaunted Courage and Ultimate Sacrifice of Navy SEAL Team SIX Operator Adam Brown*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • ECPA BESTSELLER, GOLD AWARD—Over 500,000 copies sold! Fearless takes you deep into SEAL Team SIX, straight to the heart of one of its most legendary operators.

When Navy SEAL Adam Brown woke up on March 17, 2010, he didn’t know he would die that night in the Hindu Kush Mountains of Afghanistan—but he was ready: In a letter to his children, not meant to be seen unless the worst happened, he wrote, “I’m not afraid of anything that might happen to me on this earth, because I know no matter what, nothing can take my spirit from me.”

Long before Adam Brown became a member of the elite SEAL Team SIX—the counterterrorism unit that took down Osama bin Laden—he was a fun-loving country boy from Hot Springs, Arkansas, whose greatest goal had been to wear his high school’s football jersey. An undersized daredevil, prone to jumping off roofs into trees and off bridges into lakes, Adam was a kid who broke his own bones but would never break a
promise to his parents.

But after high school, Adam fell in with the wrong crowd, and his family watched as his appetite for risk dragged him into a downward spiral that eventually landed him in jail. Battling his inner demons on a last-chance road to redemption, Adam had one goal: to become the best of the best—a U.S. Navy SEAL.

An absorbing chronicle of heroism and humanity, Fearless presents an indelible portrait of a highly trained warrior who would enter a village with weapons in hand to hunt terrorists, only to come back the next day with an armload of shoes and meals for local children. It is a deeply personal, revealing glimpse inside the SEAL Team SIX brotherhood that also shows how these elite operators live out the rest of their lives, away from danger, as husbands, fathers, and friends.
Fearless is the story of a man of extremes, whose courage and determination was fueled by faith, family, and the love of a woman. It’s about a man who waged a war against his own worst impulses and persevered to reach the top tier of the U.S. military. Always the first to volunteer for the most dangerous assignments, Adam’s final act of bravery led to the ultimate sacrifice.

Adam Brown was a devoted man who was an unlikely hero but a true warrior, described by all who knew him as fearless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/15/22.

Currently $3.

*Flowers For Algernon *




  








Winner of both the Hugo and Nebula Awards, the powerful, classic story about a man who receives an operation that turns him into a genius...and introduces him to heartache.

Charlie Gordon is about to embark upon an unprecedented journey. Born with an unusually low IQ, he has been chosen as the perfect subject for an experimental surgery that researchers hope will increase his intelligence-a procedure that has already been highly successful when tested on a lab mouse named Algernon.

As the treatment takes effect, Charlie's intelligence expands until it surpasses that of the doctors who engineered his metamorphosis. The experiment appears to be a scientific breakthrough of paramount importance, until Algernon suddenly deteriorates. Will the same happen to Charlie?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Hat Full of Sky (Discworld Book 32)*




  






The second in a series of Discworld novels starring the young witch Tiffany Aching.

Something is coming after Tiffany. . . .

Tiffany Aching is ready to begin her apprenticeship in magic. She expects spells and magic—not chores and ill-tempered nanny goats! Surely there must be more to witchcraft than this!

What Tiffany doesn't know is that an insidious, disembodied creature is pursuing her. This time, neither Mistress Weatherwax (the greatest witch in the world) nor the fierce, six-inch-high Wee Free Men can protect her. In the end, it will take all of Tiffany's inner strength to save herself . . . if it can be done at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Forever Peace (Forever War) *




  







2043 A.D.: The Ngumi War rages. A burned-out soldier and his scientist lover discover a secret that could put the universe back to square one. And it is not terrifying. It is tempting...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Paradise Factory: A New York 2055 Sci-Fi Thriller (Alice Yu Book 1)*




  








She's a policewoman with a past. In a future ruled by AI, one bad decision could get her killed... or worse.

Former UN Marine Alice Yu is a beat-down cop running from guilt in a ruined city. Brutally ambushed and left for dead, she's powerless to prevent a ruthless crime boss from abducting her NYPD partner. Though it will cost her job in a world with 99% unemployment, she vows to bring him back from the lawless and forbidden Fourth Ward Territory.

Fighting through injuries and resurfacing trauma, Yu tracks her mentor's trail. But when her war born PTSD flares in the face of a cartel death squad, her bloody background could spell her demise. And if she doesn't succeed, the entire city is doomed.

Can Yu save the man she failed, or will her quest for redemption become a suicide mission?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Awakening: The Dragon Heart Legacy, Book 1 *




  








#1 New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts begins a new trilogy of adventure, romance, and magick in The Awakening.

In the realm of Talamh, a teenage warrior named Keegan emerges from a lake holding a sword—representing both power and the terrifying responsibility to protect the Fey. In another realm known as Philadelphia, a young woman has just discovered she possesses a treasure of her own…

When Breen Kelly was a girl, her father would tell her stories of magical places. Now she’s an anxious twentysomething mired in student debt and working a job she hates. But one day she stumbles upon a shocking discovery: her mother has been hiding an investment account in her name. It has been funded by her long-lost father—and it’s worth nearly four million dollars.

This newfound fortune would be life-changing for anyone. But little does Breen know that when she uses some of the money to journey to Ireland, it will unlock mysteries she couldn’t have imagined. Here, she will begin to understand why she kept seeing that silver-haired, elusive man, why she imagined his voice in her head saying Come home, Breen Siobhan. It’s time you came home. Why she dreamed of dragons. And where her true destiny lies—through a portal in Galway that takes her to a land of faeries and mermaids, to a man named Keegan, and to the courage in her own heart that will guide her through a powerful, dangerous destiny…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*999: New Stories Of Horror And Suspense *




  







Award-winning writer and editor Al Sarrantonio gathers together twenty-nine original stories from masters of the macabre. From dark fantasy and pure suspense to classic horror tales of vampires and zombies, 999 showcases the extraordinary scope of fantastical fright fiction. The stories in this anthology are a relentless tour de force of fear, which will haunt you, terrify you, and keep the adrenaline rushing all through the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Red Summer: The Summer of 1919 and the Awakening of Black America*




  








A narrative history of America's deadliest episode of race riots and lynchings

After World War I, black Americans fervently hoped for a new epoch of peace, prosperity, and equality. Black soldiers believed their participation in the fight to make the world safe for democracy finally earned them rights they had been promised since the close of the Civil War.

Instead, an unprecedented wave of anti-black riots and lynchings swept the country for eight months. From April to November of 1919, the racial unrest rolled across the South into the North and the Midwest, even to the nation's capital. Millions of lives were disrupted, and hundreds of lives were lost. Blacks responded by fighting back with an intensity and determination never seen before.

Red Summer is the first narrative history written about this epic encounter. Focusing on the worst riots and lynchings—including those in Chicago, Washington, D.C., Charleston, Omaha and Knoxville—Cameron McWhirter chronicles the mayhem, while also exploring the first stirrings of a civil rights movement that would transform American society forty years later.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ernie*




  








We wept at his Oscar-winning role in Marty. . .we gasped when he took on Frank Sinatra in From Here to Eternity. . .we were riveted by his compelling performances in The Dirty Dozen, Bad Day at Black Rock, and Ice Station Zebra. . .and we laughed at his television sitcom McHale's Navy. We loved all of Ernest Borgnine's many portrayals, but what did we know about the man behind the famous roles? Now for the first time, he tells us in his own words the fascinating story of his life in this witty, candid, and revealing memoir.

For more than fifty years, Ernest--or "Ernie" as he's known to his friends--has been one of the most recognized, celebrated stars in Hollywood as well as a respected, talented actor, and a living legend. Stretching from his childhood as the son of Italian immigrants to a spectacular career that is still thriving in his 91st year, from the early days of live TV to the voiceovers for The Simpsons and SpongeBob SquarePants, Ernie tells of the trials and tribulations on his road to fame, the friendships he shared with some of the silver screen's biggest stars, and the glamorous leading ladies he loved.

Acclaimed for his ability to play sensitive and tough-guy roles equally well, he was also famous for squaring off against some of Hollywood's most formidable actresses--including Bette Davis in A Catered Affair and Joan Crawford in Johnny Guitar. Recalling his experiences starring in classic movies such as The Poseidon Adventure, The Wild Bunch, and Escape from New York, he reveals personal insights and irresistible stories about cinema's greatest icons--including Spencer Tracy, James Stewart, Kirk Douglas, Montgomery Clift, Gary Cooper, Janet Leigh, Raquel Welch, Gene Hackman, Rock Hudson, Sammy Davis, Jr., Tony Curtis, Alan Ladd, Glenn Ford, and Burt Lancaster. And with characteristic frankness, he also talks about his off-screen loves and passions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Apropos of Nothing *




  








The Long-Awaited, Enormously Entertaining Memoir by One of the Great Artists of Our Time—Now a New York Times, USA Today,
Los Angeles Times, and Publisher’s Weekly Bestseller.

In this candid and often hilarious memoir, the celebrated director, comedian, writer, and actor offers a comprehensive, personal look at his tumultuous life. Beginning with his Brooklyn childhood and his stint as a writer for the Sid Caesar variety show in the early days of television, working alongside comedy greats, Allen tells of his difficult early days doing standup before he achieved recognition and success. With his unique storytelling pizzazz, he recounts his departure into moviemaking, with such slapstick comedies as Take the Money and Run, and revisits his entire, sixty-year-long, and enormously productive career as a writer and director, from his classics Annie Hall, Manhattan, and Annie and Her Sisters to his most recent films, including Midnight in Paris. Along the way, he discusses his marriages, his romances and famous friendships, his jazz playing, and his books and plays. We learn about his demons, his mistakes, his successes, and those he loved, worked with, and learned from in equal measure.

This is a hugely entertaining, deeply honest, rich and brilliant self-portrait of a celebrated artist who is ranked among the greatest filmmakers of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Insurgency: How Republicans Lost Their Party and Got Everything They Ever Wanted *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW EDITORS’ CHOICE • How did the party of Lincoln become the party of Trump? From an acclaimed political reporter for The New York Times comes the definitive story of the mutiny that shattered American politics.

“A bracing account of how the party of Lincoln and Reagan was hijacked by gadflies and grifters who reshaped their movement into becoming an anti-democratic cancer that attacked the U.S. Capitol.”—Joe Scarborough

An epic narrative chronicling the fracturing of the Republican Party, Jeremy Peters’s Insurgency is the story of a party establishment that believed it could control the dark energy it helped foment—right up until it suddenly couldn’t. How, Peters asks, did conservative values that Republicans claimed to cherish, like small government, fiscal responsibility, and morality in public service, get completely eroded as an unshakable faith in Donald Trump grew to define the party?

The answer is a tale traced across three decades—with new reporting and firsthand accounts from the people who were there—of populist uprisings that destabilized the party. The signs of conflict were plainly evident for anyone who cared to look. After Barack Obama’s election convinced many Republicans that they faced an existential demographics crossroads, many believed the only way to save the party was to create a more inclusive and diverse coalition. But party leaders underestimated the energy and popular appeal of those who would pull the party in the opposite direction. They failed to see how the right-wing media they hailed as truth-telling was warping the reality in which their voters lived. And they did not understand the complicated moral framework by which many conservatives would view Trump, leading evangelicals and one-issue voters to shed Republican orthodoxy if it delivered a Supreme Court that would undo Roe v. Wade.

In this sweeping history, Peters details key junctures and episodes to unfurl the story of a revolution from within. Its architects had little interest in the America of the new century but a deep understanding of the iron will of a shrinking minority. With Trump as their polestar, their gamble paid greater dividends than they’d ever imagined, extending the life of far-right conservatism in United States domestic policy into the next half century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Second Amendment Primer: A Citizen's Guidebook to the History, Sources, and Authorities for the Constitutional Guarantee of the Right to Keep and Bear Arms *




  








A basic, jargon-free guide to understanding this Constitutional amendment and the arguments over the right to bear arms.

So much of the debate about the Second Amendment is in academic journals and papers, written by—and intended for—scholars, law professors, attorneys, and judges. Trying to wade through the extensive footnotes and references to legal cases and historical precedents known only to the academic elite is more than enough to make anyone feel hopelessly confused.

The Second Amendment Primer finally provides an elementary and accessible discussion of the Second Amendment. Chronologically arranged, it traces the development of the right to keep and bear arms from its birth in ancient Greece to its addition to the U.S. Constitution. Supplemental essays discuss the Second Amendment’s interpretation in today’s world from the viewpoints of both firearms enthusiasts as well as those who would limit the amendment’s purview. Facts are detailed and well-documented, and reference margin notes, an extensive bibliography, and a comprehensive subject index showcase the author’s research and show more curious readers how to continue on their path to understanding exactly what the Second Amendment is saying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Boy Who Talked to Dogs: A Memoir *




  








When Martin McKenna was growing up in Garryowen, Ireland, in the 1970s, he felt the whole world knew him as just “that stupid boy.” Badly misunderstood by his family and teachers, Martin escaped from endless bullying by running away from home and eventually adopting—or being adopted by—six street dogs. Camping out in barns, escaping from farmers, and learning to fend for himself by caring for his new friends, Martin discovered a different kind of language, strict laws of behavior, and strange customs that defined the world of dogs. More importantly, his canine companions helped him understand the vital importance of family, courage, and self-respect—and that he wasn’t stupid after all. Their lessons helped Martin make a name for himself as the “Dog Man” in Australia, where he now lives and dispenses his hard-earned wisdom to dog owners who are sometimes baffled by what their four-legged friends are trying to tell them.

An emotional and poignant story seasoned with plenty of Frank McCourt–style humor, The Boy Who Talked to Dogs is an inspiration to anyone who’s ever been told he or she won’t amount to anything. It’s also a unique, fascinating look into canine behavior. In these pages, Martin shows how modern life has conditioned dogs to act around humans, in some ways helpful, but in other ways unnatural to their true instincts, and how he has benefited enormously from learning to “talk dog.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Casebook of Inspector Drewes: A murder mystery box set *




  








Three classic Victorian murder mysteries in one box set.

Shattered Clues

Autumn 1868, England. Inspector Drewes is called to the scene of an unidentifiable body. The corpse of a 35-year-old man has been found in Henshawe Street. The motive? Unknown.

Returning from the scene of the murder Drewes anticipates a quiet evening in the company of his friend the police surgeon and his brother. He finds one of them brutally slain. As family, friendship and death become intertwined, Drewes finds himself caught up in deadly plot. Amid personal betrayal and fractured relationships he can trust no one. And when the diligent Inspector finds the shocking truth it is more deadly than he could ever have imagined.

Dead Ends

1869, England. Inspector Drewes is instructed to investigate a possible fraud at the County’s railway company. All seems well, until the foreman is discovered murdered the next morning. Suddenly Drewes is thrown into a complex web of murder and deceit.

The longer Drewes takes to solve the case, the more lives are put at risk. As he draws nearer to the truth the Inspector is faced with the realisation that the criminal is perhaps the most dangerous person he has ever encountered.

His Last Confession

February 1870. Inspector Drewes of the Dawfield police force is spending an uninteresting evening at his desk. Uninteresting, that is, until he gets a visit from his former constable, Withers, who has just heard an intriguing deathbed confession given by a notorious thief.

The confession sparks a huge investigation and Inspector Drewes finds himself at the helm, capably assisted by Withers, who proves a master of disguise. They discover that three possible murders and a spate of thefts have gone unsolved by the police. They need to find the perpetrator - and fast.

Things only get more difficult for Drewes when it turns our that the thief has targeted his own family: an heirloom necklace passed down from his mother has gone missing. Drewes’ investigations take him from the high-society parties of the era to the servants’ quarters of the houses they are held in, as he leaves no stone unturned – and no method of investigation untried – in his quest to solve this most complex and fascinating of cases…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Escape Claws (A Cat Lady Mystery Book 1) *




  








First in the Cat Lady Mystery series. “A very fun cat-centric novel, along with strong writing, fun characters, and a crowd-pleasing finale.”—Kings River Life Magazine

Here, killer, killer, killer . . .

For the first time in sixteen years, Lara Caphart has returned to her hometown of Whisker Jog, New Hampshire. She wants to reconnect with her estranged Aunt Fran, who’s having some difficulty looking after herself—and her eleven cats. Taking care of a clowder of kitties is easy but keeping Fran from being harassed by local bully Theo Barnes is hard. The wealthy builder has his sights set on Fran’s property, and is determined to make her an offer she doesn’t dare refuse.

Then Lara spots a blue-eyed ragdoll cat that she swears is the reincarnation of her beloved Blue, her childhood pet. Pursuing the feline to the edge of Fran’s yard, she stumbles upon the body of Theo Barnes, clearly a victim of foul play. To get her and Fran off the suspect list, Lara finds herself following the cat’s clues in search of a killer. Is Blue’s ghost really trying to help her solve a murder, or has Lara inhaled too much catnip?

Selected as a Modern Cat Connie’s Book Club pick


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Claws for Celebration (A Cat Lady Mystery Book 3) *




  








Fur flies between contestants during a holiday bake-off leading to a not-so-festive fatality in this charming mystery from the author of Claws of Death.

Feline deadly this Christmas . . .

Whisker Jog, New Hampshire, celebrates all things Christmas, and few things are more beloved than the town’s annual holiday cookie competition. Lara Caphart, who runs the High Cliff Shelter for Cats with her Aunt Fran, is waiting for the green light for a brand-new category: pet-friendly cookies. But when the woman filling in as a last-minute judge dies after sampling someone’s Santa-themed treat, Lara’s recipe for healthy cat snacks will have to be put on the back burner.

The victim, Gladys Plouffe, was the town’s roundly despised former home economics teacher. The chief suspect is the mother of Lara’s best friend, who was hellbent on walking away with the bake-off’s cash prize. Cryptic clues from beyond the grave only deepen the mystery, pointing to a cat with striking blue eyes—a cat who bears an uncanny resemblance to Lara’s mysterious Ragdoll. As Lara begins a dangerous game of cat and mouse, not even her significant other may be able to stop a perfectly clawful killer from getting away with the purr-fect crime . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Knitorious Murder Mysteries Books 4 - 6: A Knitorious Murder Mysteries Collection *




  








*Knitting can be murder!

A small-town yarn store owner joins forces with her well-meaning and quirky family and friends to solve crimes. This charming cozy mystery series will entertain crafters, pet lovers, and foodies alike.*

If you like your cozy mysteries with a bit of humour, small town Canadian life, a hint of romance, a close circle of quirky, lovable characters that you wish you knew in real life, dogs and cats, and free knitting patterns, there's something in this series for you.


Clean read: no graphic violence, sex, or strong language.

Books included: Twisted Stitches, Son of a Stitch, Crime Skein


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE ASH LAKE MURDERS an absolutely gripping crime thriller with a massive twist (Detective Alice Rossi Mystery Book 1) *




  








MEET DETECTIVE ALICE ROSSI IN THIS BRILLIANT NEW CRIME SERIES.

A brand-new mystery from #1 bestselling author Helen H. Durrant that will have you gripped from start to explosive finish.

A female serial killer with a deadly agenda. The detective who must stop her. Luxury holiday lodges in the stunning Peak District. The game begins . . .

Callum is lured to an isolated boathouse by an attractive older woman. When she gets him alone, she knocks him out with a single blow. As he wakes up, her voice comes out of the darkness, “You’re a sprat to catch a mackerel”.

Surrounded by hills and lakes, Still Waters is home to a close-knit community of wealthy retirees. It’s an unlikely setting for violence. The police don’t take Callum’s disappearance seriously: he’s 24-years-old, after all. But Callum’s mother, a Still Waters resident, knows that something is very wrong.

Then a body is discovered floating in the lake. Head bashed in. But it’s not Callum.

And someone tweets:Come out to play one last time, Alice. Still Waters run deep. #MadHatter.

That’s when DCI Alice Rossi is called in. She’s back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Little Broken Things (Georgiana Germaine Book 3) *




  








Detective Georgiana Germaine is back on the trail of a cold-blooded killer, and once again, the case hits close to home.

Twenty-year-old Olivia Spencer sits at her desk in her mother’s bookshop, dreaming about her upcoming wedding. The shop may be closed, but Olivia's not alone, and her dream is about to become her worst nightmare.

Little Broken Things is the third book in the USA Today bestselling Georgiana Germaine mystery series. Grab your copy today and get swept up in a twisty tale of secrets and lies that will have you reading all night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deadly Bequests: (A Josh Kennelly Gripping Crime Thriller Book 2)



  




*



All novels in the Josh Kennelly series are standalone thrillers.


*When Josh sees a scarred and mistreated dog named Satan facing death in an animal center, he must save him.*

Josh changes the dog’s name to Tsar and slowly wins his trust and love

The pair face potent forces in New Orleans when they stumble across an evil scam to defraud and murder elderly citizens.

Jack Fontaine calls himself a criminal (pause) lawyer, which is not the same as a criminal lawyer. Sandra Norton, your everyday banker, is sucked into Fontaine’s scam when her greed overrides her decency.

When a criminal (pause) lawyer and a corrupt banker get together, their clients stand to lose their lives and their money.

Josh is out of his depth, and only Tsar and his promise to his lover Georgie keep him persevering.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Guardian: (A Josh Kennelly Gripping Crime Thriller Book 3)*




  








*Who would believe prisoners on death row have more rights than the elderly?*
Josh Kennelly didn’t. Vietnam veteran, Joe Brock, didn’t … that was until he was dragged from his home, sedated, and imprisoned in a nursing home.

When Josh starts rattling cages, he unearths crooked judges, lawyers, guardians, cops, and doctors colluding in a massive guardianship racket.

*The path to Joe Brock’s freedom is fraught with danger, and one slip up will see Josh behind bars …*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Go In and Sink!: riveting, all-action WW2 naval warfare from Douglas Reeman, the all-time bestselling master of storyteller of the sea*




  








February 1943: As the balance of the war slowly shifts in Britain's favour, Lieutenant-Commander Steven Marshall brings his battle-scarred submarine into home port.

Captain and crew are exhausted after fourteen months' continuous service, but for most there can be no thought of leave. If the enemy collapse in North Africa is to be exploited, every experienced man will be needed. Marshall must return to the Mediterranean, but this time to a very different kind of war.

For his new command is secret and extremely hazardous - a captured German U-boat...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shadow Target (A Jake Keller Thriller Book 4) *




  








Someone is assassinating CIA field officers and Jake Keller's name is next on the list in the latest thrilling novel from the author Publishers Weekly calls "a fresh voice in the crowded spy thriller field."

Jake doesn't know who is trying to kill him and he doesn't know why. Still, it's a threat he can't ignore.

When his small plane crashes in the Alps, Jake is the only survivor. A rescue helicopter soon arrives, but the men inside are not there to save anyone. They are determined to complete the murderous job they started.

Jake escapes from the mountainside deathtrap, but it won't be the only attempt on his life. If he's to have any chance at surviving, he'll have to find out who's behind the killings. But the circle of people Jake can trust is distressingly small as he suspects that someone inside the Agency is feeding his every move to the very people who are trying to end his life.

Jake's quest takes him to the candle-lit cathedrals of Paris and the rain-slicked streets of London. He makes contact with old friends and new enemies along the way—but his true nemesis may be closer than he imagines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dead or Alive (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 10) *




  








Don't Miss the Original Series Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan Starring John Krasinski!

Tom Clancy delivers a #1 New York Times bestselling Jack Ryan novel that will remind readers why he is the acknowledged master of international intrigue and nonstop military action.

It is The Campus. Secretly created under the administration of President Jack Ryan, its sole purpose is to eliminate terrorists and those who protect them. Officially, it has no connection to the American government—a necessity in a time when those in power consider themselves above such arcane ideals as loyalty, justice, and right or wrong.

Now covert intelligence expert Jack Ryan Jr. and his compatriots at The Campus—joined by black ops warriors John Clark and “Ding” Chavez—have come up against their greatest foe: a sadistic killer known as the Emir. Mastermind of countless horrific attacks, the Emir has eluded capture by every law enforcement agency in the world. But his greatest devastation is yet to be unleashed as he plans a monumental strike at the heart of America.

On the trail of the Emir, Jack Ryan Jr. will find himself following in his legendary father’s footsteps on a manhunt that will take him and his allies across the globe, into the shadowy arenas of political gamesmanship, and back onto U.S. soil in a race to prevent the possible fall of the West....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fundamentals: Ten Keys to Reality*




  






“Fundamentals might be the perfect book for the winter of this plague year. . . . Wilczek writes with breathtaking economy and clarity, and his pleasure in his subject is palpable.” —The New York Times Book Review

One of our great contemporary scientists reveals the ten profound insights that illuminate what everyone should know about the physical world

In Fundamentals, Nobel laureate Frank Wilczek offers the reader a simple yet profound exploration of reality based on the deep revelations of modern science. With clarity and an infectious sense of joy, he guides us through the essential concepts that form our understanding of what the world is and how it works. Through these pages, we come to see our reality in a new way--bigger, fuller, and stranger than it looked before.

Synthesizing basic questions, facts, and dazzling speculations, Wilczek investigates the ideas that form our understanding of the universe: time, space, matter, energy, complexity, and complementarity. He excavates the history of fundamental science, exploring what we know and how we know it, while journeying to the horizons of the scientific world to give us a glimpse of what we may soon discover. Brilliant, lucid, and accessible, this celebration of human ingenuity and imagination will expand your world and your mind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What If?: Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions*




  








In the New York Times best-selling book from the creator of the wildly popular webcomic xkcd, Randall Munroe gives hilarious and informative answers to important questions you probably never thought to ask.

Fans of xkcd ask Munroe a lot of strange questions. What if you tried to hit a baseball pitched at 90 percent the speed of light? How fast can you hit a speed bump while driving and live? If there was a robot apocalypse, how long would humanity last? What if everyone only had one soulmate? What would happen if the moon went away?

In pursuit of answers, Munroe ran computer simulations, pored over stacks of declassified military research memos, solved differential equations, and consulted with nuclear reactor operators. His responses are masterpieces of clarity and hilarity, complemented by signature xkcd comics. (They often predict the complete annihilation of humankind, or at least a really big explosion.)

Far more than a book for geeks, What If? explains the laws of science in operation in a way that every intelligent reader will enjoy and feel much smarter for having read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The First Wave: The D-Day Warriors Who Led the Way to Victory in World War II *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • Alex Kershaw, New York Times bestselling author of Against All Odds, returns with an utterly immersive, adrenaline-driven account of D-Day combat.

“Meet the assaulters: pathfinders plunging from the black, coxswains plowing the whitecaps, bareknuckle Rangers scaling sheer rock . . . Fast-paced and up close, this is history’s greatest story reinvigorated as only Alex Kershaw can.”—Adam Makos, New York Times bestselling author of Spearhead and A Higher Call

Beginning in the predawn darkness of June 6, 1944, The First Wave follows the remarkable men who carried out D-Day’s most perilous missions. The charismatic, unforgettable cast includes the first American paratrooper to touch down on Normandy soil; the glider pilot who braved antiaircraft fire to crash-land mere yards from the vital Pegasus Bridge; the brothers who led their troops onto Juno Beach under withering fire; as well as a French commando, returning to his native land, who fought to destroy German strongholds on Sword Beach and beyond. Readers will experience the sheer grit of the Rangers who scaled Pointe du Hoc and the astonishing courage of the airborne soldiers who captured the Merville Gun Battery in the face of devastating enemy counterattacks. The first to fight when the stakes were highest and the odds longest, these men would determine the fate of the invasion of Hitler’s fortress Europe—and the very history of the twentieth century.

The result is an epic of close combat and extraordinary heroism. It is the capstone Alex Kershaw’s remarkable career, built on his close friendships with D-Day survivors and his intimate understanding of the Normandy battlefield. For the seventy-fifth anniversary, here is a fresh take on World War II's longest day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/15/22.

Currently $3.

*The Jedburghs: The Secret History of the Allied Special Forces, France 1944 *





  








The story of the Special Forces in World War II has never fully been told before. Information about them began to be declassified only in the 1980s.

Known as the Jedburghs, these Special Forces were selected from members of the British, American, and Free French armies to be dropped in teams of three deep behind German lines. There, in preparation for D-Day, they carried out what we now know as unconventional warfare: supporting the French Resistance in guerrilla attacks, supply-route disruption, and the harassment and obstruction of German reinforcements. Always, they operated against extraordinary odds. They had to be prepared to survive pitched battles with German troops and Gestapo manhunts for weeks and months while awaiting the arrival of Allied ground forces. They were, in short, heroes.The Jedburghs finally tells their story and offers a new perspective on D-Day itself. Will Irwin has selected seven of the Jedburgh teams and told their stories as gripping personal narratives. He has gathered archival documents, diaries and correspondence, and interviewed Jed veterans and family members in order to present this portrait of their crucial role - a role recognized by Churchill and Eisenhower - in the struggle to liberate Europe in 1944-45.

This is narrative history at its most compelling; a vivid drama of the battle for France from deep behind enemy lines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/15/22.

Currently $3.

*13 Hours: The Inside Account of What Really Happened In Benghazi*





  








The harrowing, true account from the brave men on the ground who fought back during the Battle of Benghazi.

13 Hours presents, for the first time ever, the true account of the events of September 11, 2012, when terrorists attacked the US State Department Special Mission Compound and a nearby CIA station called the Annex in Benghazi, Libya. A team of six American security operators fought to repel the attackers and protect the Americans stationed there. Those men went beyond the call of duty, performing extraordinary acts of courage and heroism, to avert tragedy on a much larger scale. This is their personal account, never before told, of what happened during the thirteen hours of that now-infamous attack.

13 Hours sets the record straight on what happened during a night that has been shrouded in mystery and controversy. Written by New York Times bestselling author Mitchell Zuckoff, this riveting book takes readers into the action-packed story of heroes who laid their lives on the line for one another, for their countrymen, and for their country.

13 Hours is a stunning, eye-opening, and intense book--but most importantly, it is the truth. The story of what happened to these men--and what they accomplished--is unforgettable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/15/22.

Currently $2.

*The 15:17 to Paris: The True Story of a Terrorist, a Train, and Three American Heroes *




  








An ISIS terrorist planned to kill more than 500 people. He would have succeeded except for three American friends who refused to give in to fear.

On August 21, 2015, Ayoub El-Khazzani boarded train #9364 in Brussels, bound for Paris. There could be no doubt about his mission: he had an AK-47, a pistol, a box cutter, and enough ammunition to obliterate every passenger on board. Slipping into the bathroom in secret, he armed his weapons. Another major ISIS attack was about to begin.

Khazzani wasn't expecting Anthony Sadler, Alek Skarlatos, and Spencer Stone. Stone was a martial arts enthusiast and airman first class in the US Air Force, Skarlatos was a member of the Oregon National Guard, and all three were fearless. But their decision-to charge the gunman, then overpower him even as he turned first his gun, then his knife, on Stone-depended on a lifetime of loyalty, support, and faith.

Their friendship was forged as they came of age together in California: going to church, playing paintball, teaching each other to swear, and sticking together when they got in trouble at school. Years later, that friendship would give all of them the courage to stand in the path of one of the world's deadliest terrorist organizations.

The 15:17 to Paris is an amazing true story of friendship and bravery, of near tragedy averted by three young men who found the heroic unity and strength inside themselves at the moment when they, and 500 other innocent travelers, needed it most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/16/22.

Currently $1.

*Steel Dragon Omnibus: Books 1-8*




  








Dragons rule the world. Their claws are into every aspect of human life, from government to industry. But Kristen Hall is about to throw a wrench into all of that.

Because she’s a dragon, too. She just doesn’t know it…yet!

A dragon raised by humans, in the human world.

Get the first 8 books in the best-selling Steel Dragon series to start Kristen's story.

---
After graduating from the police academy, she’s dropped right into the ranks of Detroit’s elite SWAT team. A rookie, in SWAT? Unheard of. But what the dragons want, they get.

The reasons behind their machinations become clear as her dragon powers begin to surface.

Will Kristen rise to the challenges her new life delivers? What designs do the dragons have for her future? And perhaps most pressing of all — how did she come to be a dragon with human parents?

Included in this omnibus:


Genesis Draconis
Scales of Justice
Dragon Rising
Dragon Swat
Terror Obscura
Never Cage a Dragon
Dragon's Party
Dragon Rescue


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ian McEwan Bestsellers: The Child in Time, The Cement Garden, The Comfort of Strangers *




  








These three bestselling novels by the Booker Award-winning author explore the dark sides of love, family and sexuality.

The Child in Time
On a routine Saturday morning trip to the supermarket, a father’s brief moment of distraction turns his life upside down when his daughter is kidnapped. His spiral of guilt and bereavement has effects on his marriage, his psyche—and time itself.

The Cement Garden
When their mother suddenly dies, four siblings hide her body in the basement to prevent others from discovering her death and placing them in foster care. But their dark secret sets them on a path of isolation and boundary-crossing intimacy.

The Comfort of Strangers
Colin and Mary are vacationing in Venice in hopes of reigniting their relationship. But after losing their way in the winding streets, their acquaintance with another couple takes turns that are likewise erotic and violent in nature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Apprentice: My Life in the Kitchen *




  








A culinary legend tells his story, from boyhood in wartime France to stardom in America, and shares favorite recipes: “A delicious book…a joy.”—The New York Times Book Review

In this memoir, the man Julia Child called “the best chef in America” tells of his rise from a frightened apprentice in an exacting Old World kitchen to an Emmy Award-winning superstar who taught millions of Americans how to cook and shaped the nation’s tastes in the bargain.

We see Jacques as a homesick six-year-old in war-ravaged France, working on a farm in exchange for food, dodging bombs, and bearing witness as German soldiers capture his father, a fighter in the Resistance. Soon Jacques is caught up in the hurly-burly action of his mother's café, where he proves a natural. He endures a literal trial by fire and works his way up the ladder in the feudal system of France’s most famous restaurant, finally becoming Charles de Gaulle's personal chef, watching the world being refashioned from the other side of the kitchen door.

When he comes to America, Jacques falls in with a small group of as-yet-unknown food lovers, including Craig Claiborne, James Beard, and Julia Child, whose adventures redefine American food. Through it all, he proves to be a master of the American art of reinvention: earning a graduate degree from Columbia, turning down a job as John F. Kennedy's chef to work at Howard Johnson’s, and, after a near-fatal car accident, switching careers once again to become a charismatic leader in the revolution that changed the way Americans approached food. Also included are approximately forty favorite recipes created in the course of his career, from his mother's utterly simple cheese soufflé to his wife's pork ribs and red beans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Riding with Evil: Taking Down the Notorious Pagan Motorcycle Gang*




  








Sons of Anarchy meets The Departed in this fast-paced, high-wire act memoir from former ATF agent Ken Croke, the first federal agent in history to go undercover and successfully infiltrate the infamous—and infamously violent—Pagan Motorcycle Club, a white supremacist biker gang. 

Longtime ATF agent Ken Croke had earned the right to coast to the end of a storied career, having routinely gone undercover to apprehend white supremacists, gun runners, and gang members. But after a chance encounter with an associate of the Pagan Motorcycle Gang created an opening, he transformed himself into “Slam,” a monstrous, axe-handle wielding enforcer whose duty was to protect the leadership “mother club” at all costs. He befriended the club’s most violent and criminally insane members and lived among them for two years, covertly building a case that would eventually take down the top members of the gang in a massive federal prosecution, even as he risked his marriage, his sanity, and his life. With today’s law enforcement largely moving toward the comparative safety of cyber operations, it became one of the last of its kind, a masterclass in old school tactics that marked Croke as a dying breed of undercover agent and became legendary in law enforcement.

Now for the first time, Croke tells the story of his terrifying undercover life in the Pagans—the unspeakable violence, extremism, drugs, and disgusting rituals. Written with bestselling crime writer Dave Wedge and utilizing the exclusive cooperation of those who lived the case with him, as well as thousands of pages of court files and hours of surveillance tapes and photos, Croke delivers a frightening, nail-biting account of the secretive and brutal biker underworld.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Toxic Toffee (An Amish Candy Shop Mystery Book 4) *




  








A sweet tooth for murder . . . 

Bailey King’s in New York wrapping up a six-week shoot on her first cable TV show, Bailey’s Amish Sweets, when she gets a call from her Ohio town’s resident busybody. With Easter around the corner, Bailey’s been recruited to create a giant toffee bunny for the weeklong springtime festival that will also feature live white rabbits. But back home in Harvest, death becomes the main attraction when Stephen Raber keels over from an apparent heart attack—with Bailey and Raber’s pet bunny as witnesses.
.
Except it wasn’t Raber’s heart that suddenly gave out—a lethal dose of lily of the valley was mixed into a tasty piece of toffee. Who’d want to poison a jovial rabbit farmer who reminded Bailey of an Amish Santa Claus? To solve the murder, she and her sheriff deputy boyfriend Aiden must uncover a twenty-year-old secret. She’ll need to pull a rabbit out of a hat to keep a healthy distance from toxic people, including one venomous killer . . .

Recipe Included!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Trace: Scarpetta (Book 13) (Kay Scarpetta) *




  







Now freelancing from south Florida, Dr. Kay Scarpetta returns to Richmond, Virginia, the city that turned its back on her five years ago. Investigating the death of a young girl, she must follow the twisting leads and track the strange details in order to make the dead speak-and to reveal the sad truth that may be more than even she can bear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dead Low Tide: A Novel *




  








Dead Low Tide is an iconic early thriller from John D. MacDonald, the mastermind behind Cape Fear and the Travis McGee novels. On the coast of Florida, a working stiff is wrongfully accused of murdering his boss—and must outwit one of MacDonald’s signature villains to save his life.

Introduction by Dean Koontz

A college graduate and amateur fisherman, Andy McClintock is stuck toiling in the office of a construction company. But when Andy tries to quit, his boss offers him a promotion and a raise—and then promptly kills himself with a harpoon gun. At least, that’s what it looks like, until the police rule it homicide—with the murder weapon belonging to Andy.

The harpoon gun had been stolen out of Andy’s garage, and the boss’s wife makes the outrageous claim that she and Andy were having an affair. He’s been set up. To clear his name, he’ll have to find the real killer. But Andy soon discovers that he’s up against more than a two-bit thief—he’s been targeted by absolute evil, a monster with no compassion for his fellow man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Paranoid *




  








A BUSTLE PERFECT VACATION READ

USA Today Bestseller

From #1 New York Times bestselling author Lisa Jackson comes a new novel of nerve-jangling suspense as a woman haunted by guilt realizes that nothing can be trusted—not even her own memory . . .

IF YOU THINK SOMEONE IS OUT TO GET YOU . . .
There are people in Edgewater, Oregon, who think that twenty years ago, Rachel Gaston got away with murder. But Rachel still has no idea how a foolish teenaged game turned deadly—or who replaced her soft pellet air gun with a real weapon. When a figure jumped out at her from the darkness, she fired without thinking. By the time she recognized her half-brother, Luke, it was too late. Blood bloomed around his chest . . .

AND SOMEONE REALLY IS . . .
Rachel’s horrifying dreams about that night continue. Her anxiety contributed to her divorce from Detective Cade Ryder, though he blames himself too. And now, as Rachel’s high school reunion nears, she feels her imagination playing tricks on her. She’s sure that there’s a hint of unfamiliar cologne in the air. That someone is tailing her car. Watching her home . . .

THEN YOU’RE NOT PARANOID . . .
She’s right to be scared. And as connections surface between a new string of murders and Luke’s death, Rachel realizes there’s no escaping the past. And the truth may be darker than her worst fears . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cutthroats (A Slash and Pecos Western Book 1) *




  








Not every Western hero wears a white hat or a tin star. Most of them are just fighting to survive. Some of them can be liars, cheaters, and thieves. And then there’s a couple of old-time robbers named Slash and Pecos . . .

Two wanted outlaws. One hell of a story.

After a lifetime of robbing banks and holding up trains, Jimmy “Slash” Braddock and Melvin “Pecos Kid” Baker are ready to call it quits—though not completely by choice. Sold out by their old gang, Slash and Pecos have to bust out of jail and pull one last job to finance their early retirement . . .

The target is a rancher’s payroll train. Catch is: the train is carrying a Gatling gun and twenty deputy US marshals who know they’re coming. Caught and quickly sentenced to hang, their old enemy—the wheelchair-bound, bucket of mean, Marshal L.C. Bledsoe—shows up at the last minute to spare their lives. For a price. He’ll let them live if they hunt down their old gang, the Snake River Marauders. And kill those prairie rats—with extreme prejudice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Saving Sophie: A Novel (Liam Taggart and Catherine Lockhart Book 2) *




  








From Ronald H. Balson, author of Once We Were Brothers, Saving Sophie is the powerful story of the lengths a father will go through to protect his daughter and an action-packed thriller that will take you on an unforgettable journey of murder and deception, testing the bonds of family and love.

Jack Sommers was just an ordinary accountant from Chicago. That is, until his wife passed away, his young daughter was kidnapped, and he became the main suspect in an $88 million dollar embezzlement case. Now, Jack is on the run, hoping to avoid the feds long enough to rescue his daughter, Sophie, from her maternal grandfather, a suspected terrorist in Palestine.

With the help of the investigative team who first appeared in Once We Were Brothers, Liam and Catherine, and a new CIA operative, a secret mission is launched to not only rescue Sophie, but also to thwart a major terrorist attack in Hebron. But will being caught in the crossfires of the Palestine-Israeli conflict keep their team from accomplishing the task at hand, or can they overcome the odds and save countless lives, including their own?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Foreign and Domestic (A Jake Mahegan Thriller Book 1) *




  







One year ago, Captain Jake Mahegan led a Delta Force team into Afghanistan to capture an American traitor working for the Taliban. The mission ended in tragedy. The team was infiltrated and decimated by a bomb. An enemy prisoner was killed. Mahegan was dismissed from service—dishonored forever. Now, haunted by the incident, Mahegan is determined to clear his name. The military wants him to stand down. But when the American Taliban returns to domestic soil—headed by the traitor who ruined his life—Mahegan is the only man who knows how to stop him. Outside the law. Under the radar. Out for vengeance…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Three Minutes to Midnight (A Jake Mahegan Thriller Book 2) *




  








An electrifying military thriller from the national bestselling author who “writes with a gripping and gritty authority” (Richard North Patterson, #1 New York Times–bestselling author).

It begins with the kidnapping of an Army Reserve officer on U.S. soil. Name: Captain Maeve Cassidy. Profession: Geologist specializing in natural gas drilling and fracturing. Mission: classified. Abducted less than twenty-four hours upon her return from Afghanistan, Cassidy’s disappearance from a Fort Bragg compound is more than a security breach. It is the first stage of a large-scale domestic attack that few Americans could imagine—or survive . . .

Enter Delta Force veteran Jake Mahegan. The seasoned operative is on a personal mission of vengeance, tracking down his mother’s killer at a drilling site in North Carolina. When he’s assigned the task of locating the geologist, he can’t help but wonder if her abduction is connected to the fracking magnate he’s pursuing. But when a nearby nuclear plant is attacked, and then another, in a matter of days, Mahegan knows it’s no coincidence. It is a brilliantly conceived, ruthlessly orchestrated assault on our homeland that no intelligence analyst could ever foresee—or stop . . .

When a third nuclear plant is targeted, Mahegan has no choice but to try. If he fails, our nation falls. The countdown is launched. The clock is ticking. Armageddon begins . . . Three Minutes to Midnight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Double Crossfire (A Jake Mahegan Thriller Book 6) *




  








National Bestselling Author of Besieged, A Publishers Weekly Best Books of 2017 selection

“Tata’s books are absolute rollercoaster rides.”
—Mark Greaney, #1 New York Times bestselling author of Tom Clancy Full Force and Effect

President By Any Means Necessary

Despite the election results, losing candidate Jamie Carter refuses to accept businessman and political newbie Jack Smart as her president. In fact, Carter is determined to take her rightful place in the White House—by any means necessary. Once she maneuvers her way into the Senate, only three people stand in her way: the Speaker of the House, the Vice President, and the President himself . . .

The countdown begins. The assassins are ready. But when one of them tries to kill the CIA Director under Jake Mahegan’s watch, the plan is momentarily derailed. Jake is able to prevent one murder—but the conspiracy is too big, and too insidious, to stop now. Senator Jamie Carter is the mastermind behind one of the bloodiest coups ever conceived. Her highly trained killers are closing in on all the president’s men. And the course of American history will be changed forever—on Assassination Day . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Genesis Conspiracy *




  








Deep beneath the ocean lies the secret of human origins.
A discovery with the power to change history.
Or wipe us from the earth.

For over a decade, archaeologist Dr. Martin Anders has searched in vain for proof of the fabled continent of Atlantis. After raising a puzzling artifact from the ocean floor, Anders gets more than he bargained for. It is a piece of modern technology thousands of years old.

To unlock its origins, Anders and a small team of scientists and Ex-Special Forces will travel to a distant land shrouded in mystery and surrounded by creatures long extinct.

But they aren't alone. An ancient order is close behind. And they're determined to hide a secret they believe we were never meant to know.

The stakes for the human race couldn't be higher. What awaits could answer one of humanity's oldest questions, or lead to its extinction.

A fast-paced archaeological thriller that will make you question everything you think you know. For fans of James Rollins, A.G. Riddle and Preston & Child.

Background

12,000 years ago, the human race underwent a dramatic and inexplicable shift. Seemingly overnight, our species transitioned from nomadic hunter-gatherers to sedentary farmers and before long, to the architects of modern civilization. It's a mystery that has left scientists utterly bewildered.

Until now...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Conscious: A Brief Guide to the Fundamental Mystery of the Mind*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

"If you’ve ever wondered how you have the capacity to wonder, some fascinating insights await you in these pages.” --Adam Grant, New York Times bestselling author of Originals

As concise and enlightening as Seven Brief Lessons on Physics and Astrophysics for People in a Hurry, this mind-expanding dive into the mystery of consciousness is an illuminating meditation on the self, free will, and felt experience.

What is consciousness? How does it arise? And why does it exist? We take our experience of being in the world for granted. But the very existence of consciousness raises profound questions: Why would any collection of matter in the universe be conscious? How are we able to think about this? And why should we?

In this wonderfully accessible book, Annaka Harris guides us through the evolving definitions, philosophies, and scientific findings that probe our limited understanding of consciousness. Where does it reside, and what gives rise to it? Could it be an illusion, or a universal property of all matter? As we try to understand consciousness, we must grapple with how to define it and, in the age of artificial intelligence, who or what might possess it. 

Conscious offers lively and challenging arguments that alter our ideas about consciousness—allowing us to think freely about it for ourselves, if indeed we can.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Furious Sky: The Five-Hundred-Year History of America's Hurricanes *




  








Washington Post • 50 Notable Works of Nonfiction in 2020

Finalist • Kirkus Prize for Nonfiction

Kirkus Reviews • Best Nonfiction Books of 2020

Library Journal • Best Science & Technology Books of 2020

Booklist • 10 Top Sci-Tech Books of 2020

New York Times Book Review • Editor's Choice


With A Furious Sky, best-selling author Eric Jay Dolin tells the history of America itself through its five-hundred-year battle with the fury of hurricanes.

Hurricanes menace North America from June through November every year, each as powerful as 10,000 nuclear bombs. These megastorms will likely become more intense as the planet continues to warm, yet we too often treat them as local disasters and TV spectacles, unaware of how far-ranging their impact can be. As best-selling historian Eric Jay Dolin contends, we must look to our nation’s past if we hope to comprehend the consequences of the hurricanes of the future.

With A Furious Sky, Dolin has created a vivid, sprawling account of our encounters with hurricanes, from the nameless storms that threatened Columbus’s New World voyages to the destruction wrought in Puerto Rico by Hurricane Maria. Weaving a story of shipwrecks and devastated cities, of heroism and folly, Dolin introduces a rich cast of unlikely heroes, such as Benito Vines, a nineteenth-century Jesuit priest whose innovative methods for predicting hurricanes saved countless lives, and puts us in the middle of the most devastating storms of the past, none worse than the Galveston Hurricane of 1900, which killed at least 6,000 people, the highest toll of any natural disaster in American history.

Dolin draws on a vast array of sources as he melds American history, as it is usually told, with the history of hurricanes, showing how these tempests frequently helped determine the nation’s course. Hurricanes, it turns out, prevented Spain from expanding its holdings in North America beyond Florida in the late 1500s, and they also played a key role in shifting the tide of the American Revolution against the British in the final stages of the conflict. As he moves through the centuries, following the rise of the United States despite the chaos caused by hurricanes, Dolin traces the corresponding development of hurricane science, from important discoveries made by Benjamin Franklin to the breakthroughs spurred by the necessities of the World War II and the Cold War.

Yet after centuries of study and despite remarkable leaps in scientific knowledge and technological prowess, there are still limits on our ability to predict exactly when and where hurricanes will strike, and we remain terribly vulnerable to the greatest storms on earth. A Furious Sky is, ultimately, a story of a changing climate, and it forces us to reckon with the reality that as bad as the past has been, the future will probably be worse, unless we drastically reimagine our relationship with the planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Obedient Unto Death: A Panzer-Grenadier of the Leibstandarte- SS Adolf Hitler Reports *




  







Between 1941 and 1944 Waffen-SS Oberscharfhrer (Sergeant) Werner Kindler took part in 84 days of close combat, qualifying him for the Close Combat Clasp in Gold, the Third Reich's highest decoration for a frontline soldier. He was also awarded the German Cross in Gold, the Iron Cross First and Second Class and the Wound Badge in Gold.

Drafted into the SS-Totenkopf in 1939, he served with a motorised unit in Poland, and in May 1941 was selected for the Leibstandarte-SS Adolf Hitler, with which he fought in the invasion of the Soviet Union. His unit converted to a Panzer Grenadier formation in 1942, and Kindler went on to fight at Kharkov and Kursk on the Eastern Front, and later in Belgium and France in 1944. At the end of the war, he was the last man of the Leibstandarte-SS to surrender to the Americans. This is one of the most dramatic first-hand accounts to come out of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Stalingrad: The Battle that Shattered Hitler's Dream of World Domination*




  








Perhaps it was Adolf Hitler's implacable hatred of Soviet dictator Joseph Stalin that compelled the Fu¨hrer to order the taking, whatever the cost, of the city that bore his enemy's name. The bloody battle that ensued proved one thing at least to historians: when an irresistible force meets an immoveable object the result is carnage, and in this case the reduction of a vast city to a landscape of rubble and ruins.

The bitter Battle of Stalingrad on the Eastern Front was the turning point of World War II. The relentless and unstoppable German advances that had seen the panzers sweep hundreds of miles into Russia were finally brought to a halt. The elite German 6th Army was first fought to a standstill, then surrounded and forced to surrender.

Over 1.5 million people lost their lives during the six months of fighting, many of them civilians caught up in the campaign. For the first time in the war, the German army had been defeated on the field of battle. Before Stalingrad the Russians never won; after Stalingrad they could not lose.

This book looks at the titanic struggle that ended in the total destruction of the second city of the Soviet Union, the greatest battle the world has ever seen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Kursk: The World's Greatest Tank Battle *




  








The Battle of Kursk was one of the most pivotal campaigns of World War II and Germany's final strategic offensive on the Eastern Front. Soviet armies had recently occupied the city of Kursk and the Germans aimed to pinch off the salient and cut off its supply chain. But Commander Erich von Manstein did not anticipate the Soviet's dramatic counter offensive, resulting in one of the bloodiest encounters of the Second World War which turned the tide against Adolf Hitler.

Rupert Matthews narrates these dramatic events, outlining the strategic situation in 1943, the breakdown in Nazi chain of command and the circumstances of the Battle of Prokhorovka, one of the largest tank battles in military history.

Also included are:
• A play-by-play account of the battle, set within the context of surrounding conflict
• Profiles of key characters, including German commander Erich von Manstein who led the offensive
• Powerful photographs of the battle, as well as useful diagrams of the military manoeuvres

The Battle of Kursk is a fascinating account of a major campaign that involved more than 3 million men, 8,000 tanks, 40,000 guns and 5,500 aircraft. The Soviets suffered extreme casualties, but their eventual victory left the road to Berlin open...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*SS Charlemagne: The 33rd Waffen-Grenadier Division of the SS *




  







In May 1945, as the triumphant Red Army crushed the last pockets of German resistance in central Berlin, French soldiers fought back. They were the last surviving members of SS Charlemagne, the Waffen SS division made up of French volunteers. They were among the final defenders of the city and of Hitlers bunker.

Their extraordinary story gives a compelling insight into the dreadful climax of the Battle for Berlin and into the conflicts of loyalty faced by the French in the Second World War. Yet, whatever their motivation, the performance of these soldiers as they confronted the Soviet onslaught was unwavering, and their fate after the German defeat was grim. Once captured, they were shot out of hand by their French compatriots or imprisoned. SS Charlemagne is a gripping, fluently written study of one of the most revealing side stories of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/16/22.

Currently $1.

*Mud and Blood: Operation Barbarossa: Russia WWII 1941 (World War Two)*




  







Mud & Blood brings to life the true horror of Operation Barbarossa a bitter battle fought on the Eastern Front in Russia Operation Barbarossa was the name given to the Axis invasion of the Soviet Union. The operation started on Sunday, 22 June 1941, during World War II. The operation stemmed Germany’s ideology to conquer the western Soviet Union so that it could be repopulated by Germans. Then use Slavs as a slave-labour force for the Axis war-effort, and to seize the oil reserves of the Caucasus and the agricultural resources of Soviet territories.

German infantry during World War Two was the most highly trained infantry in the world. They trained hard and fought even harder. However, German soldiers had a tough job fighting through cold winters and the rainy season when the ground became a quagmire. In conditions not too dissimilar to the First World War Having to live and fight in thick mud and bitter cold. Stretched supply lines and lacking the numbers they would eventually be defeated and pushed all the way back to Berlin to see the fall of the Third Reich. That does nothing to diminish the lives lost on all sides including the civilian population during a bitter battle fought in appalling conditions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/17/22.

Currently $1.

*Lost Hope (The Bridge Sequence Book Three) *




  








The Unknowns have arrived.
The Believers have attuned.
Hope is lost.

Rex Walker has returned to Earth only to discover it under attack. Time has run out.

With the assistance of his new allies, Rex and his friends race to prevent a widespread invasion. Not to mention save his sister and best friend Marcus from the ultimate sacrifice.

Dirk is on Rimia and finds himself working with someone from his past. A man he thought was dead.

Rex must team with the Freedom Earthers and Special Agent Evan Young to stop the Believers from destroying civilization once and for all.

When everything else is gone, sometimes hope is all you have.

Lost Hope is the gripping conclusion to The Bridge Sequence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Zeno's Last Grain: A Hilarious Sci-Fi Space Comedy (The Galaxy Marshals Book 1) *




  






When an interstellar freight hauler puts a doomsday weapon in the wrong hands, he seeks redemption, and at any cost.


Space trucker Jon Simmons has messed up, big time. He’s put blueprints for a planet-destroying weapon in the wrong hands, threatening billions. And now it’s up to his guilt-ridden derrière to stop it – once he’s had supper, that is…

Described as "a cross between Red Dwarf and Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" - Rich Gregson (ARC Reviewer)

After the revelation of what he’s done sinks in, Jon is hell-bent on putting things right – even if things do get a bit… squiffy. Fighting his way across the galaxy with his ragtag crew, Jon finally comes face-to-face with his archenemy. But things don’t quite turn out as planned. As people begin to die, it seems Jon’s fate is sealed. But he begins to wonder if he can change his future, and his past – prevent countless deaths? He doesn’t know yet, but try he must…

Zeno’s Last Grain is the hilarious first book in a new space comedy series. If you’re a fan of quirky sci-fi, you’ll love Jay Gaskell’s fast-paced galactic romp.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cloisteria: A Hilarious Sci-Fi Space Comedy (The Galaxy Marshals Book 2) *




  








One man, a murder to solve, and the fate of the universe.


A Number One Amazon Bestseller ☆☆☆☆☆

Former space trucker, Jon Simmons, now bona fide U.S.E. Marshal agent Bob3831, has a murder to solve - and on it rests the fate of the universe. The problem is, he has little experience in detective work and, worse still, no leads. The victim, a high ranking public figure on Cloisteria - a wealthy planet where only the elite can gain residence - has a hole in his head the size of a peach. And if Jon can't solve the crime, the consequences are unthinkable - he'll miss brunch, for one. But time is against him: the people of Cloisteria are lobbying for independence, and if that happens he'll be taken off the case. As time ticks down, Jon must grapple with his morality and make some big choices, or all might be lost.

'Cloisteria' is Book 2 of The Galaxy Marshals space comedy series (*but can be read as a stand-alone). If you’re a fan of quirky sci-fi, you’ll love Jay Gaskell’s fast-paced galactic whodunnit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Stars, Like Dust (Galactic Empire Book 1) *




  








The first book in the Galactic Empire series, the spectacular precursor to the classic Foundation series, by one of history’s most influential writers of science fiction, Isaac Asimov

His name was Biron Farrill and he was a student at the University of Earth. A native of one of the helpless Nebular Kingdoms, he saw his home world conquered and controlled by the planet Tyrann—a ruthless, barbaric Empire that was building a dynasty of cruelty and domination among the stars.

Farrill’s own father had been executed for trying to resist the Tyrann dictatorship and now someone was trying to kill Biron. But why?

His only hope for survival lay in fleeing Earth and joining the rebellion that was rumored to be forming somewhere in the Kingdoms. But once he cast his lot with the freedom fighters, he would find himself guarding against treachery on every side and facing the most difficult choice of all: to betray either the woman he loved or the revolution that was the last hope for the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Seance *




  








“An electrifying Victorian ghost story” from the International Horror Guild Award-winning author of The Asylum (The Seattle Times).

“Sell the Hall unseen; burn it to the ground and plow the earth with salt, if you will; but never live there . . .” Constance Langton grows up in a household marked by death, her father distant, her mother in perpetual mourning for Constance’s sister, the child she lost. Desperate to coax her mother back to health, Constance takes her to a séance: perhaps she will find comfort from beyond the grave. But the meeting has tragic consequences. Constance is left alone, her only legacy a mysterious bequest that will blight her life.

So begins The Séance, John Harwood’s brilliant second novel, a gripping, dark mystery set in late-Victorian England. It is a world of apparitions, of disappearances and unnatural phenomena, of betrayal and blackmail and black-hearted villains—and murder. For Constance’s bequest comes in two parts: a house and a mystery. Years before, a family disappeared at Wraxford Hall, a decaying mansion in the English countryside with a sinister reputation. Now the Hall belongs to Constance. And she must descend into the darkness at the heart of the Wraxford Mystery to find the truth, even at the cost of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Luminous Dead: A Novel *




  








Bram Stoker Award nominee for Best First Novel!

"This claustrophobic, horror-leaning tour de force is highly recommended for fans of Jeff VanderMeer’s Annihilation and Andy Weir’s The Martian." -- Publishers Weekly (starred review)

A thrilling, atmospheric debut with the intensive drive of The Martian and Gravity and the creeping dread of Annihilation, in which a caver on a foreign planet finds herself on a terrifying psychological and emotional journey for survival.

When Gyre Price lied her way into this expedition, she thought she’d be mapping mineral deposits, and that her biggest problems would be cave collapses and gear malfunctions. She also thought that the fat paycheck—enough to get her off-planet and on the trail of her mother—meant she’d get a skilled surface team, monitoring her suit and environment, keeping her safe. Keeping her sane.

Instead, she got Em.

Em sees nothing wrong with controlling Gyre’s body with drugs or withholding critical information to “ensure the smooth operation” of her expedition. Em knows all about Gyre’s falsified credentials, and has no qualms using them as a leash—and a lash. And Em has secrets, too . . .

As Gyre descends, little inconsistencies—missing supplies, unexpected changes in the route, and, worst of all, shifts in Em’s motivations—drive her out of her depths. Lost and disoriented, Gyre finds her sense of control giving way to paranoia and anger. On her own in this mysterious, deadly place, surrounded by darkness and the unknown, Gyre must overcome more than just the dangerous terrain and the Tunneler which calls underground its home if she wants to make it out alive—she must confront the ghosts in her own head.

But how come she can’t shake the feeling she’s being followed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Origins Of Totalitarianism (Harvest Book Book 244) *




  








Hannah Arendt's definitive work on totalitarianism—an essential component of any study of twentieth-century political history.

The Origins of Totalitarianism begins with the rise of anti-Semitism in central and western Europe in the 1800s and continues with an examination of European colonial imperialism from 1884 to the outbreak of World War I. Arendt explores the institutions and operations of totalitarian movements, focusing on the two genuine forms of totalitarian government in our time—Nazi Germany and Stalinist Russia—which she adroitly recognizes were two sides of the same coin, rather than opposing philosophies of Right and Left. From this vantage point, she discusses the evolution of classes into masses, the role of propaganda in dealing with the nontotalitarian world, the use of terror, and the nature of isolation and loneliness as preconditions for total domination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Daughter's Tale: A Novel *




  






From the internationally bestselling author of The German Girl, an unforgettable, “searing” (People) saga exploring a hidden piece of World War II history and the lengths a mother will go to protect her children—perfect for fans of Lilac Girls, We Were the Lucky Ones, and The Alice Network.

Seven decades of secrets unravel with the arrival of a box of letters from the distant past, taking readers on a harrowing journey from Nazi-occupied Berlin, to the South of France, to modern-day New York City.

Berlin, 1939. The dreams that Amanda Sternberg and her husband, Julius, had for their daughters are shattered when the Nazis descend on Berlin, burning down their beloved family bookshop and sending Julius to a concentration camp. Desperate to save her children, Amanda flees toward the South of France. Along the way, a refugee ship headed for Cuba offers another chance at escape and there, at the dock, Amanda is forced to make an impossible choice that will haunt her for the rest of her life. Once in Haute-Vienne, her brief respite is interrupted by the arrival of Nazi forces, and Amanda finds herself in a labor camp where she must once again make a heroic sacrifice.

New York, 2015. Eighty-year-old Elise Duval receives a call from a woman bearing messages from a time and country that she forced herself to forget. A French Catholic who arrived in New York after World War II, Elise is shocked to discover that the letters were from her mother, written in German during the war. Her mother’s words unlock a floodgate of memories, a lifetime of loss un-grieved, and a chance—at last—for closure.

Based on true events and “breathtakingly threaded together from start to finish with the sound of a beating heart” (The New York Times Book Review), The Daughter’s Tale is an unforgettable family saga of love, survival, and redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Manhunters: How We Took Down Pablo Escobar *




  








For the first time, legendary DEA operatives Steve Murphy and Javier F. Peña tell the true story of how they helped put an end to one of the world’s most infamous narco-terrorists in Manhunters: How We Took Down Pablo Escobar—the subject of the hit Netflix series, Narcos.

Colombian drug lord Pablo Escobar’s brutal Medellín Cartel was responsible for trafficking tons of cocaine to North America and Europe in the 1980s and ’90s. The nation became a warzone as his sicarios mercilessly murdered thousands of people—competitors, police, and civilians—to ensure he remained Colombia’s reigning kingpin. With billions in personal income, Pablo Escobar bought off politicians and lawmen, and became a hero to poorer communities by building houses and sports centers. He was nearly untouchable despite the efforts of the Colombian National Police to bring him to justice.

But Escobar was also one of America’s most wanted, and the Drug Enforcement Administration was determined to see him pay for his crimes. Agents Steve Murphy and Javier F. Peña were assigned to the Bloque de Búsqueda, the joint Colombian-U.S. taskforce created to end Escobar’s reign of terror. For eighteen months, between July 1992 and December 1993, Steve and Javier lived and worked beside Colombian authorities, finding themselves in the crosshairs of sicarios targeting them for the $300,000 bounty Escobar placed on each of their heads.

Undeterred, they risked the dangers, relentlessly and ruthlessly separating the drug lord from his resources and allies, and tearing apart his empire, leaving him underground and on the run from enemies on both sides of the law.

Manhunters presents Steve and Javier’s history in law enforcement from their rigorous physical training and their early DEA assignments in Miami and Austin to the Escobar mission in Medellin, Colombia—living far from home and serving as frontline soldiers in the never ending war on drugs that continues to devastate America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*(Not Quite) Mastering the Art of French Living *




  








The author of I’ll Never Be French returns to his faux-pas-filled Francophile life in this “smart, delicious memoir of life off the beaten track in France” (Julie Barlow, author of The Bonjour Effect).

Despite the two decades that have passed since Mark Greenside’s snap decision to buy a house in Brittany and begin a bi-continental life, the quirks of French living still manage to confound him. Returning once again to the small Breton town of Plobien, he finds himself humbled by imminent concerns: What does he cook for a French person? Who has the right-of-way when entering a roundabout? Where does he pay for a parking ticket? And most dauntingly of all, when can he touch the tomatoes?

(Not Quite) Mastering the Art of French Living details Greenside’s daily adventures in his adopted French home, where the simplest tasks are never straightforward but always end in a great story. Greenside’s beloved 2009 memoir, I’ll Never Be French, introduced the English-speaking world to the region of Brittany in the tradition of Peter Mayle’s homage to Provence. Experienced Francophiles and armchair travelers alike will delight in this new chapter exploring the practical and philosophical questions of French life.

A WALL STREET JOURNAL BESTSELLER


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Pot Thief Mysteries Volume One: The Pot Thief Who Studied Pythagoras, The Pot Thief Who Studied Ptolemy, and The Pot Thief Who Studied Einstein *




  








An Albuquerque pottery dealer looking for artifacts finds murder and intrigue in this “smartly funny” series (Anne Hillerman, author of Spider Woman’s Daughter).

A dealer in ancient Native American pottery, Hubert Schuze has spent years searching the public lands of New Mexico for artwork that would otherwise remain buried. According to the US government, he’s a thief, but Hubie knows the real crime would be to allow age-old traditions to die. He honors prehistoric craftspeople by resurrecting their handiwork, and nothing—not even foul play—will stop him in these three installments of the Lefty Award–winning mystery series.

The Pot Thief Who Studied Pythagoras: Hubie accepts a $25,000 offer to lift a rare pot from a local museum but changes his mind when he discovers how tightly the exhibit is being guarded. When the pot goes missing anyway, Hubie’s sent on the hunt for the real thief—and on the run from a killer.

The Pot Thief Who Studied Ptolemy: Hubie goes on a mission to recover stolen relics from a high-rise apartment building. Unfortunately, his perfect plan falls apart when he’s arrested for murder. That’s what happens when you get caught with blood on your hands and a dead body in the room. Now, Hubie must stay one step ahead of the law as he pursues a beautiful mystery woman in this fast-paced thriller that “hook the reader from the get-go” (Albuquerque Journal).

The Pot Thief Who Studied Einstein: After Hubie appraises a collection of Anasazi pots for an eccentric, reclusive collector, his $2,500 payment disappears. He suspects the man ripped him off, but soon stumbles into a bigger crime when the collector is murdered. Determined not to end up in handcuffs, Hubie sets out to solve the mystery—and finds himself pulled deeper and deeper into the dead man’s shadowy, dangerous life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Murder of Mr. Wickham *




  








A summer house party turns into a thrilling whodunit when Jane Austen's Mr. Wickham—one of literature’s most notorious villains—meets a sudden and suspicious end in this brilliantly imagined mystery featuring Austen’s leading literary characters.

“Had Jane Austen sat down to write a country house murder mystery, this is exactly the book she would have written.” —Alexander McCall Smith

The happily married Mr. Knightley and Emma are throwing a party at their country estate, bringing together distant relatives and new acquaintances—characters beloved by Jane Austen fans. Definitely not invited is Mr. Wickham, whose latest financial scheme has netted him an even broader array of enemies. As tempers flare and secrets are revealed, it’s clear that everyone would be happier if Mr. Wickham got his comeuppance. Yet they’re all shocked when Wickham turns up murdered—except, of course, for the killer hidden in their midst.

Nearly everyone at the house party is a suspect, so it falls to the party’s two youngest guests to solve the mystery: Juliet Tilney, the smart and resourceful daughter of Catherine and Henry, eager for adventure beyond Northanger Abbey; and Jonathan Darcy, the Darcys’ eldest son, whose adherence to propriety makes his father seem almost relaxed. In this tantalizing fusion of Austen and Christie, from New York Times bestselling author Claudia Gray, the unlikely pair must put aside their own poor first impressions and uncover the guilty party—before an innocent person is sentenced to hang.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Her Forbidden Knight*




  








Follow the fortunes of the beautiful and naÃ¯ve Lila Williams, a telegraph operator at New York’s swankiest hotel—the Lamartine—as she becomes unwittingly enmeshed in the operations of a shady counterfeiting ring. By chance, the innocent Lila, coveted by a member of an unlikely group of “knights,” finds herself swept off her pretty feet and into safety—or is it peril?

The very first novel from the classic crime writer Rex Stout, Her Forbidden Knight gives the reader a glimpse of the cunning devices and charades of the celebrated Nero Wolfe mysteries that followed in the author’s later years.

Includes the bonus short story “An Officer and a Lady.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Cabin in the Woods: a dark and gripping psychological thriller with a twist you won’t see coming *




  






In a cabin in a wood,
A woman by the window stood.

Glancing out, she thought she heard
Footsteps, whistling, something stirred.

Hiding here, she fears the night,
For what’s done in the dark will come to light.

She must run fast to escape her lie
Or she’ll be the next to die…

The unmissable new thriller from the bestselling master of edge-of-your-seat reading and screenwriter of Netflix Original movie, The Weekend Away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl in Cell 49B (The Emily Calby Series Book 2) *




  






Emily Calby disappeared at age twelve, the only survivor of a notorious home invasion. Three years after her terrifying odyssey in The Hiding Girl, she’s safe, living in anonymity with her mentor, ex-gang member Lucas Jackson—before life blows up again on her Sweet Sixteen birthday. Arrested for carrying her birthday gift (an illegal handgun), a fingerprint scan shows her to be the "missing Calby girl" and worse: she’s wanted for murder in another state.

Extradited to a corrupt juvenile prison, Emily struggles to adjust to a new code of survival while battling a vindictive prosecutor willing to resort to any means to convict her. As The Law thwarts her every move, she begins to appreciate its awesome power. She discovers an unused prison law library and buries herself in the books, casting her destiny.

As she fights for her life in court, the dark secrets behind the prison walls close in. Her cellmate, a spookily prescient drug addict, is in grave danger. So is her first love, a gentle boy sentenced to life without parole. Emily’s desperate to help them, but how can she, when her explosive trial brings one new disaster after another? A courtroom thriller like no other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Before I Go To Sleep: A Novel *




  






New York Times Bestseller

“An exceptional thriller. It left my nerves jangling for hours after I finished the last page.” —Dennis Lehane, New York Times bestselling author of Shutter Island

“Imagine drifting off every night knowing that your memories will be wiped away by morning. That’s the fate of Christine Lucas, whose bewildering internal world is rendered with chilling intimacy in this debut literary thriller. . . . You’ll stay up late reading until you know.” —People (4 stars)

Memories define us. So what if you lost yours every time you went to sleep? Your name, your identity, your past, even the people you love–all forgotten overnight. And the one person you trust may be telling you only half the story. Welcome to Christine's life. Every morning, she awakens beside a stranger in an unfamiliar bed. She sees a middle-aged face in the bathroom mirror that she does not recognize. And every morning, the man patiently explains that he is Ben, her husband, that she is forty-seven-years-old, and that an accident long ago damaged her ability to remember.

In place of memories Christine has a handful of pictures, a whiteboard in the kitchen, and a journal, hidden in a closet. She knows about the journal because Dr. Ed Nash, a neurologist who claims to be treating her without Ben’s knowledge, reminds her about it each day. Inside its pages, the damaged woman has begun meticulously recording her daily events—sessions with Dr. Nash, snippets of information that Ben shares, flashes of her former self that briefly, miraculously appear.

But as the pages accumulate, inconsistencies begin to emerge, raising disturbing questions that Christine is determined to find answers to. And the more she pieces together the shards of her broken life, the closer she gets to the truth . . . and the more terrifying and deadly it is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*To Catch a Spy (An Ed Maddux Cold War Spy Thriller Book 2) *




  








** This series is based on U.S. top secret declassified CIA operational papers from the Cold War. **

Ed Maddux creates ads in Europe, designed to capture the world’s eye. As a U.S. spy, he also knows how to vanish in plain sight. 

Maddux, the CIA’s freshly-minted civilian agent, is called upon to capture a former Nazi scientist who has gone missing in allied territory. However, when Maddux nears his target, the new operative learns that the stakes are far higher than anyone ever imagined. He also discovers that the scientist knows something about the disappearance of Maddux’s father.

With the clock ticking and the scientist scrambling to avoid capture, Maddux must slip behind enemy lines and stop powerful forces intent on reigniting a world war.

Fans of Daniel Silva’s Gabriel Allon, Alex Berenson’s John Wells, and Brad Meltzer’s Culper Ringseries will love this Cold War era spy thriller from award-winning and bestselling author R.J. Patterson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rising Up from Indian Country: The Battle of Fort Dearborn and the Birth of Chicago*




  








“Sets the record straight about the War of 1812’s Battle of Fort Dearborn and its significance to early Chicago’s evolution . . . informative, ambitious” (Publishers Weekly).

In August 1812, Capt. Nathan Heald began the evacuation of ninety-four people from the isolated outpost of Fort Dearborn. After traveling only a mile and a half, they were attacked by five hundred Potawatomi warriors, who killed fifty-two members of Heald’s party and burned Fort Dearborn before returning to their villages.

In the first book devoted entirely to this crucial period, noted historian Ann Durkin Keating richly recounts the Battle of Fort Dearborn while situating it within the nearly four decades between the 1795 Treaty of Greenville and the 1833 Treaty of Chicago. She tells a story not only of military conquest but of the lives of people on all sides of the conflict, highlighting such figures as Jean Baptiste Point de Sable and John Kinzie and demonstrating that early Chicago was a place of cross-cultural reliance among the French, the Americans, and the Native Americans. This gripping account of the birth of Chicago “opens up a fascinating vista of lost American history” and will become required reading for anyone seeking to understand the city and its complex origins (The Wall Street Journal).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Mussolini's Navy: A Reference Guide to the Regia Marina, 1930–1945*




  








“A simply magnificent book describing the Italian Navy of the Second World War, profiling all classes of vessels, from battleships . . . [to] submarines.” —Pegasus Archive

This book is a complete guide to the Regia Marina, the navy with which Italy fought the Second World War. Starting with the historical background, it describes how the navy developed, how it was organized, the facilities that supported it, and the operations it conducted both before and after the armistice in 1943. It also details all its ships, with full technical particulars, plans and photos. Furthermore, there are chapters on special topics like camouflage; uniforms, decorations and insignia; and a “who’s who” of important naval personalities; and the reference value of the book is enhanced by a comprehensive bibliography and guide to sources. The illustration is a noteworthy feature of the book as the author’s collection of naval photographs is one of the best in Italy. He is also a fine draughtsman, and his ship plans and color illustrations are both detailed and accurate, adding a particular appeal for modelmakers. Of all the main combatant navies of this era, the Italian is probably the most poorly represented in English publications, so this comprehensive handbook will be especially welcomed by the naval community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Station 43: Audley End House and SOE's Polish Section *




  






Audley End House in Essex - or Station 43 as it was known during the Second World War - was used as the principal training school for SOE's Polish Section between 1942 and 1944. Polish agents at the stately home undertook a series of arduous training courses in guerilla warfare before being parachuted into occupied Europe. In 1943, Audley End was placed exclusively under polish control, a situation unique within SOE. The training was tough and the success rate low, but a total of 527 agents passed through Audley End between 1942 and 1944. 

Ian Valentine has consulted a wide range of primary sources and interviewed Polish instructors and former agents who trained at Audley End to write the definitive account of this Essex country house and the vital but secret part it played in defeating Hitler. He examines the comprehensive training agents at Audley End and describes the work undertaken by Station 43's agents in Europe, set against the background of Polish wartime history. He also covers the vital link with the RAF's Special Duties squadrons, whose crews risked their lives dropping agents into occupied Europe. Station 43 breaks new ground in telling the hitherto until story of Audley End house and its role as a vital SOE training school.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/17/22.

Currently $3.

*Such Men as These: The Story of the Navy Pilots Who Flew the Deadly Skies over Korea *




  






In 1951, James Michener went to Korea to report on a little known aspect of America's stalemated war: navy aviators. His research inspired novel about these pilots became an overnight bestseller and, perhaps, the most widely read book ever written about aerial combat.

Using Michener's notes, author David Sears tracked down the actual pilots to tell their riveting, true-life stories. From the icy, windswept decks of aircraft carriers, they penetrated treacherous mountain terrain to strike heavily defended dams, bridges, and tunnels, where well entrenched Communist anti-aircraft gunners waited to shoot them down. Many of these men became air combat legends, and one, Neil Armstrong, the first astronaut to walk on the moon.

Such Men As These brims with action-packed accounts of combat and unforgettable portraits of the pilots whose skill and sacrifice made epic history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/18/22.

Currently $1.

*The Girl from the Stars Series Complete Boxed Set: Books 1-5 *




  








Girl from the Stars Boxed Set
This is the complete boxed set for the Girl from the Stars Series. The book blurbs are below:

Book 1- Liora Day, half-human, half-mess with her and you’ll die Damaclan, had been thrown onto a rough path at a very early age. But when she is broken out of a cage by Devren, the young captain of the SS Kratos, she is shown that perhaps humanity does have a heart. When the Kratos is set on a mission to rescue fallen surveyors from the Revolutionaries, Liora is given the choice to follow her Damaclan instincts, or trust Devren’s dark eyes and captivating smile that promise an adventure unlike any she has ever experienced.

Book 2- Liora Day’s fate entwined with the crew the day she joined the SS Kratos. Fleeing the Coalition in their attempt to destroy the Omne Occasus before it falls into the wrong hands, the captain and crew band together to save not only their ship, but the fate of the Macrocosm against those who would use the machine for harm. Liora’s heart is caught by Tariq, the damaged, brooding medical officer, but his past is entwined with hers in a way that makes a relationship nearly impossible.
Despite their acceptance, Liora’s presence endangers the ship, the crew, and everyone she meets. She must confront both the demons of her youth and the dangers of running from the Coalition in her fight to save not only the galaxy, but also what is left of her heart.

Book 3- When Liora Day and the Kratos crew destroyed half of the Omne Occasus, it turned not only her Damaclan father, but the entire Coalition, against them. The crew of the SS Kratos band together to destroy the rest of the galaxy imploder, but in doing so, they confront a new danger nobody foresaw. Liora is prepared to risk it all to save her race, but when the man she loves puts his own life on the line for hers, everything changes. Can Liora confront death to rescue the human who has given her something worth living for?

Book 4- When Liora’s brother is kidnapped as thinly-veiled trap, she follows with the intent of springing it on her own terms. But her plans fall away when she finds that the danger has a greater reach than she could have imagined. Waylaid and nearly dead, Liora finds herself fighting for not only her life, but for mortalkind. If she succeeds, she could thwart the paramount threat to the Macrocosm and those she loves; if she fails, mortalkind will fall at her side. Yet the price of survival may be far greater than Liora is willing to pay.

Book 5- Confronted with the truth about her origin, Liora has to make a difficult choice that can change the entire fate of the Macrocosm. Battling loss, Ketulans, and the desires of her own heart, Liora confronts an evil she thought long banished from her life and the cosmos. The fight she faces turns out to be the most difficult of her life in more ways than one. Can she survive the consequences of her own actions long enough to defeat the greatest peril of her existence?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Girl Who Could Move Sh*t with Her Mind (The Frost Files Book 1)*




  








Full of imagination, wit, and random sh*t flying through the air, this insane adventure from an irreverent new voice will blow your tiny mind.

For Teagan Frost, sh*t just got real.

Teagan Frost is having a hard time keeping it together. Sure, she's got telekinetic powers -- a skill that the government is all too happy to make use of, sending her on secret break-in missions that no ordinary human could carry out. But all she really wants to do is kick back, have a beer, and pretend she's normal for once.

But then a body turns up at the site of her last job -- murdered in a way that only someone like Teagan could have pulled off. She's got 24 hours to clear her name - and it's not just her life at stake. If she can't unravel the conspiracy in time, her hometown of Los Angeles will be in the crosshairs of an underground battle that's on the brink of exploding . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Phule Me Twice: Twice the Phule, Double the Trouble (Phule's Company) *




  







What’s a millionaire bachelor to do? Join the army—with his butler—of course. Meet Captain Willard Phule and his company of misunderstood misfits. Together, they’ve taken space by storm—and left a tradition of looniness and laughter in their wake… Thank the stars there’s only one Phule—until now…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Strung (Strung Trilogy Book 1) *




  








"I read so much, trying to find anything that excites me as much as thrillers used to. This is that book!" - Amazon reader.

Author Randall Morgan is on his way home after spending fourteen days in the secluded cabin where he always goes to write the endings of his books. However, when he arrives in his hometown, East Alin, he is greeted by a disturbing sight.

At a traffic light near the city limits, someone has turned a lamppost into a makeshift gallows, and in it a man–dead and decomposing–hangs.

The sight of the hanged man is terrifying in itself, but it soon dawns on Randall that there are other–and far greater–problems in the small town. Because while he is waiting in his car for the police to show up, several people pass by the crime scene - and not a single one of them reacts to the fact that a dead man is hanging in the middle of the street.

Something has gone completely wrong in East Alin while Randall has been away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Without a Map: A Memoir *




  








This “sobering portrayal” of a pregnant teen exiled from her small New Hampshire community is “a testament to the importance of understanding and even forgiving the people who . . . have made us who we are” (O, The Oprah Magazine)

Meredith Hall’s moving but unsentimental memoir begins in 1965, when she becomes pregnant at sixteen. Shunned by her insular New Hampshire community, she is then kicked out of the house by her mother. Her father and stepmother reluctantly take her in, hiding her before they finally banish her altogether. After giving her baby up for adoption, Hall wanders recklessly through the Middle East, where she survives by selling her possessions and finally her blood.

She returns to New England and stitches together a life that encircles her silenced and invisible grief. Her lost son finds her when he is twenty-one. Hall learns that he grew up in gritty poverty with an abusive father—in her own father’s hometown. Their reunion is tender, turbulent, and ultimately redemptive. Hall’s parents never ask for her forgiveness, yet as they age, she offers them her love.

What sets Without a Map apart is the way in which loss and betrayal evolve into compassion, and compassion into wisdom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*First Survivor: The Impossible Childhood Cancer Breakthrough*




  







An inspirational real life cancer memoir of a family's journey and the impossible miracle that led to their son's becoming a childhood cancer survivor. This is a thriller about a family’s battle to save their toddler son from a “zero chance of survival” diagnosis. With the world’s best doctors and the advocacy of his parents, Louis Unger would fight a 5-year battle for his young life. His grit and incredible attitude led to a breakthrough that would change how cancer is treated today. This is not a medical journal or a how-to guide. It is a true page-turner that gives you a front row seat to a miraculous story of courage, inspiration and determination. All proceeds from this book will go to the Carrot Seed Foundation where they will be used to fund Neuroblastoma clinical trials and support the children and families who are stricken by this disease.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Natashas: The Horrific Inside Story of Slavery, Rape, and Murder in the Global Sex Trade *







On the black market, they’re the third most profitable commodity, after illegal weapons and drugs. The only difference is that these goods are human, to their handlers they are wholly expendable. They are women and girls, some as young as twelve, from all over the Eastern Bloc, where sinister networks of organized crime have become entrenched in the aftermath of the collapse of the Communist regimes.

In Israel, they’re called Natashas, whether they’re actually from Russia, Bosnia, the Czech Republic, or Ukraine. Lured into vans and onto airplanes with promises of jobs as waitresses, models, nannies, dishwashers, maids, and dancers, they are then stripped of their identification, and their brutal nightmare begins. They are sold into prostitution and kept enslaved; those who resist are beaten, raped, and sometimes killed. They often have nowhere to turn. In many cases, the men who should be rescuing them—immigration officials, police officers, or international peacekeepers—are among their most hostile aggressors. The worldwide traffic in human beings is already a crisis of epic proportions, and it continues to grow. Victor Malarek here exposes the global phenomenon of sexual trafficking, a form of twenty-first century slavery and a multibillion-dollar industry whose scope has, until now, remained largely unknown. The Natashas is an indispensable and startling call to action to seek out institutional corruption and to put a stop to this heinous crime against humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Beyond Biden: Rebuilding the America We Love *




  








Bestselling author Newt Gingrich exposes the anti-American forces that have grown so large and so aggressive in their quest for power.

The struggle between the defenders of America as an exceptional nation and the forces of anti-Americanism is reaching a fever pitch. These forces have grown so large, so well-financed, so entrenched and aggressive that they must be studied closely and understood completely if America is to survive this imminent civil war.

In Beyond Biden, bestselling author Newt Gingrich brings together the various strands of the movement seeking to destroy true, historic American values and replace this country with one that's imposed on us by the combined power of government and social acceptance.

Now a National Bestseller!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*New Moon Rising (Samantha Moon Origins Book 1) *




  








Samantha Moon hadn’t always been a vampire.

Once, she had been a wife and mother, happily married to her soul mate and raising two adorable kids. She’d also been a federal agent investigating a world teeming with sophisticated scams, drugs, human trafficking and violence.

She had hippie parents and a caring sister. She had a small home with an irritatingly detached garage. She had friends, colleagues and normalcy.

That is, until she caught the eye of something evil...

When her HUD team of federal agents is sent in as backup on a drug raid, she spots a mysterious business card on the fridge. Later, she finds the same card during a routine inspection.

Convinced the narcotics traffickers are more widespread than initially thought and are taking advantage of those in need, Sam can’t let it go—even after the gang tries to send her a message written in blood.

Yes, her days at the Department of Housing and Urban Development are typically boring, her worst fear, a paper cut, but little does she know that she has attracted the attention of something dark and hungry.

Something that’s about to steal her mortal life... and change her forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Moon Mourning (Samantha Moon Origins Book 2) *




  








Coping with being attacked and left for dead isn't easy, but Samantha Moon is grateful that she survived...

Until she suspects she didn't. Well, not in the traditional sense.

Vanishing from mirrors is only the first of a series of bizarre events that defies explanation, even to her trained investigative mind.

A severe allergy to the sun, seeing in the dark, and an inability to eat food that isn't blood.

Of course, it's not all bad. Years have fallen off her face, her hair is perfect, her senses are honed, and (assuming she hasn't gone crazy) she's as strong as five men.

It's all too much to process, so she does the only thing that makes any sense: tries to go back to work.

A huge hat, shades, and half a bottle of the strongest sunscreen later, she's back out inspecting properties with her partner Chad.

Her first day, she suspects a HUD recipient of having undeclared income. Determined to cling to the career she worked so hard for, Sam traces the money back to small-time arms dealers selling big-time weapons.

Everything seems to be routine until her sluggish reflexes get someone shot.

In the end, Samantha faces a more insidious and dangerous enemy than an apocalyptic militia group with military hardware...daytime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Haunted Moon (Samantha Moon Origins Book 3) *




  








Whoever heard of a vampire with a day job?

It's been a few months since Samantha Moon's not-quite-storybook life took a sudden and tragic turn, sending her kicking and screaming into undeath.

Despite clear evidence of a deeper, supernatural reality, she tries to cling as much as possible to the routine she knows even as her marriage and career disintegrate before her eyes.

When her suspension from HUD ends surprisingly without termination, she accepts reinstatement against her better judgment.

Unfortunately, it soon becomes abundantly clear that she’s become highly incompatible with early mornings.

What's a vampire to do when she has bills to pay and kids to feed? Go into business for herself.

Sam makes a go of private investigation, but clients are scarce; that is, until she finds a case no other PI dares to touch...

A woman who believes something paranormal is responsible for her son’s disappearance. And it looks like she might be right.

Luckily, new vampire and private eye, Samantha Moon, is on the case. Her first case, in fact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Night's Tail (Magical Cats Book 11)*




  








In the charming town of Mayville Heights, librarian Kathleen Paulson and her two cats pounce on clues to catch a killer, in the eleventh installment of this New York Times bestselling series.

Spring is coming to Mayville Heights, and Kathleen’s brother, Ethan, has arrived in town with his band, The Flaming Gerbils. But not everything goes as scheduled when one of Ethan’s bandmates gets into a fight with a man interested in investing in the town. When the businessman’s body is later found, Ethan’s friend is implicated in the crime.

Kathleen wants to help her brother by solving the case, but she has no shortage of suspects from which to choose. Prior to his death, the investor was fighting like cats and dogs with lots of people. If this librarian wants more than a whisker’s chance of solving the case, she will need to rely on her trusty feline sidekicks, Owen and Hercules.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Good Guy: A Novel *




  








Timothy Carrier is an ordinary guy who enjoys a beer after work. But tonight is no ordinary night. Instead, Tim will face a terrifying decision: Help or run. For the jittery stranger sitting beside him at the bar has mistaken Tim for someone else—and passes him a manila envelope stuffed with cash and the photo of a pretty woman. “Ten thousand. The rest when she’s gone.”

Now everything Tim thinks he knows—even about himself—will be challenged. For Tim Carrier is the one man who can save an innocent life and stop a killer as relentless as evil incarnate. But first he must discover resources within himself that will transform his idea of who he is and what it takes to be the good guy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Fatal End: An absolutely gripping cozy mystery for all crime thriller fans (Ryder and Loveday, Book 8 )*




  








‘There is so much to love about A Fatal End… Another nail-biting mystery awaits.’ The Lancashire Post

Oxford, 1963
In a backstreet club, people dance the night away to their favourite band. But behind the scenes there is trouble afoot. An argument is brewing between bandmembers, two possessive girlfriends have plans for their partners, the club manager is creaming off profits – and a tragic accident leaves the lead singer dead.

But was it an accident at all? Coroner Clement Ryder is suspicious, and WPC Trudy Loveday knows there’s only one thing for it. She’s going undercover, deep into the seedy underbelly of Oxford nightlife.

Meanwhile Clement’s own secret is becoming increasingly difficult to keep hidden, and discovering the singer’s murderer might not be the only shock in store for Trudy…

An unputdownable murder mystery perfect for fans of Betty Rowlands, LJ Ross and Val McDermid!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Woman Before: The must-read debut of summer 2022 and haunting new psychological thriller about a house of secrets with a twist! *




  








A perfect home

When Fern and Paul move into the large, old house on Crenellation Lane, with beautiful high ceilings and a luscious garden, they think they’ve found their dream home. After the devastating loss of Fern’s twin sister, it will be a fresh start and somewhere to raise their first baby.

A destructive obsession

But as soon as they arrive, Fern starts having terrifying nightmares about the woman who lived there before. When the woman showed Fern around, they bonded over their pregnancies. Now, Fern can’t let her go. Does she have something to do with the strange things happening in the house? Paul fears his wife has relapsed, obsessing in the same way she did with her twin.

A fatal secret

Fern questions the neighbours about the previous owner, but nobody wants to talk. It’s like the woman never even existed. Refusing to give up, Fern uncovers a shocking secret and now suddenly her whole family is in danger…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Play Dead (Elise Sandburg Book 1)*




  







No one is more familiar with Savannah's dark side than homicide detective and native resident Elise Sandburg. She's been haunted for years by her own mysterious past: she was abandoned as a baby in one of the city's ancient cemeteries, and it's rumored that she is the illegitimate daughter of an infamous Savannah root doctor. The local Gullah culture of voodoo and magic is one that few outsiders can understand, least of all Elise's new partner. Now someone is terrorizing the city, creating real-life zombies by poisoning victims into a conscious paralysis that mimics death. As the chilling case unfolds, Elise is drawn back into the haunted past she's tried so hard to leave behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stay Dead (Elise Sandburg Book 2)*




  








New York Times bestselling author Anne Frasier takes readers back to her dark, enchanting Savannah--a place as terrifying as it is mesmerizing.

Homicide detective Elise Sandburg is traumatized after her run-in with a madman the press has dubbed "The Organ Thief." As Elise takes refuge in her deceased aunt Anastasia's abandoned plantation to investigate and recover from her ordeal, she begins to question everything--from her dangerous line of work to her complex relationship with her handsome, tortured partner, David Gould. But with a madman on the loose, and her mother's claims to still hear from Aunt Anastasia, she may have more immediate problems on her hands. In Elise's world, where cold hard crime mixes with the local Gullah culture, nothing is ever what it seems, and no one is above suspicion--not even the dead.

Suspense Magazine's Best of 2014


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Truly Dead (Elise Sandburg Book 4)*




  








In award-winning author Anne Frasier’s riveting thriller Truly Dead, homicide detective Elise Sandburg returns to Savannah with her partner, profiler David Gould, to track a killer who seems eerily familiar.

When a demolition crew uncovers several bodies inside the walls of a house where serial killer Frank J. Remy once lived, the discovery sends shock waves through the Savannah Police Department. All of the bodies were hidden before Remy’s imprisonment and subsequent death thirty-six years earlier—except for one belonging to a missing child.

Homicide partners Elise Sandburg and David Gould were the Savannah PD’s dream team, solving uncrackable crimes and catching killers. But their last case resulted in their termination from the squad, until the coroner calls them back to consult, unofficially, on a body found in the wall of a house once occupied by Remy, a killer Elise’s own father sent to jail—a killer who died in prison. The MO seems uncomfortably similar to that of a serial killer wreaking havoc in Florida.

Does Elise have a copycat on her hands? Is Remy’s influence reaching from beyond the grave? Or is Elise making connections where there are none? When her father warns her to back off the case, Elise’s shadowy family history threatens to swallow her once again. But whatever force is at work, she won’t rest until the killing stops.

Now at odds with everyone she cares about and forced to acknowledge her worsening emotional state, Elise struggles to protect the people she loves as the body count rises.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Whiplash (An FBI Thriller Book 14)*




  








An action-packed FBI thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Catherine Coulter!

In Connecticut, the murder of a pharmaceutical bigwig brings in Savich and Sherlock, along with local Agent Bowie Richards and P.I. Erin Pulaski. Back in Washington, an important U.S. senator is terrorized by an unknown entity, and is calling for Savich’s special skills.

When the Vice President is nearly killed, it’s clear these crimes are linked—and Savich and Sherlock must act fast to stop a killer...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Serenade to the Big Bird *




  








Bert Stiles (1920-1944) was an American author of short stories who was killed in action during World War II while serving as a fighter pilot in the US Army Air Forces.

His mother commemorated his memory by having his book published in 1947 in England (Lindsay Drummond Ltd.), with its first U.S. publication in 1952 (W.W. Norton & Company). Entitled Serenade to the Big Bird, the book achieved cult status among aviation enthusiasts for its honest depictions of bomber combat and also won favorable literary reviews for its spare, Hemingway-style prose and its anti-war sensitivity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/18/22.

Currently $3.

*British Naval Weapons of World War Two, Volume III: Coastal Forces Weapons *




  








“Lambert was a drafter of no mean skill . . . his drawings are concise, clear, and invaluable to scratch builders and super-detailers. Very highly recommended!” —Nautical Research Journal

John Lambert was a renowned naval draftsman whose plans were highly valued for their accuracy and detail by modelmakers and enthusiasts. By the time of his death in 2016 he had produced over 850 sheets of drawings, many of which had never been published. Now they have become available in these remarkable collections, with expert commentary and captioning included.

The initial volumes concentrate on British naval weaponry used in the Second World War, thus completing the project Lambert was working on when he died. His interest was always focused on smaller warships and his weapons drawings tend to be of open mountings—the kind that present a real challenge to modelmakers—rather than enclosed turret guns, but he also produced drawings of torpedo tubes, underwater weapons, fire-control directors, and even some specific armament-related deck fittings.

Following the earlier volumes on destroyer and escort armament, this one covers the multitude of weapons carried by Coastal Forces, many of which were improvised, ad hoc, or obsolescent, but eventually led to powerful purpose-designed weaponry. An appendix covering the main deck guns carried by British submarines of this era is included, along with an introductory essay by naval ordnance authority Norman Friedman and a selection of photos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/19/22.

Currently $1.

*Proxima Rising: Hard Science Fiction (Proxima Trilogy Book 1) *




  







Late in the 21st century, Earth receives what looks like an urgent plea for help from planet Proxima Centauri b in the closest star system to the Sun. Astrophysicists suspect a massive solar flare is about to destroy this heretofore-unknown civilization. Earth’s space programs are unequipped to help, but an unscrupulous Russian billionaire launches a secret and highly-specialized spaceship to Proxima b, over four light-years away. The unusual crew faces a Herculean task—should they survive the journey. No one knows what to expect from this alien planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Midworld (Humanx Commonwealth)*




  








A jungle planet must defend against exploitative aliens in this novel by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Star Wars: The Force Awakens.

From the rich imagination of science fiction great Alan Dean Foster comes the story of Midworld, a Humanx Commonwealth planet that’s equally fragile and hostile. Covered by a lush rainforest, Midworld is home to a primitive society that lives in harmony with the natural world. But the arrival of an exploitative human company, whose workers know nothing of Midworld’s delicate ecosystem, sparks a conflict. Should Midworld’s villagers aid the humans or stand against them? The hero of Foster’s addictive page-turner, Born, decides to lead two humans across the perilous jungle. His choice propels Midworld toward annihilation—and leads him headlong into a battle for survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Nor Crystal Tears (Humanx Commonwealth) *




  








A first-contact novel written from an alien perspective by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Star Wars: The Force Awakens and Star Trek Into Darkness.

Ryo is one of the Thranx, a race of social arthropods. From his larval years to now, his life has been normal, though his love of learning and insatiable curiosity set him apart. He has settled into his work as an agriculture specialist and is premated to a lovely female. Yet Ryo still feels something is missing from his life, and when he heroically defends his colony from the Thranx’s reptilian nemesis, Ryo gets a taste of excitement that’s hard to forget.

Then his premate shares a garbled message from her starship-captain cousin—one that hints at the discovery of a completely new, completely alien space-going intelligence. Even when the captain backtracks and denounces the experience as a deep-space nightmare, Ryo can’t let it go. He becomes obsessed, leaving his colony and family behind to chase rumors of a murderous alien race, horrible beyond imagining. And when he finally makes it to an isolated military outpost rumored to harbor the captured aliens, he comes face-to-face with . . . humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Princeps' Fury (Codex Alera Book 5)*




  








In the acclaimed Codex Alera novels, #1 New York Times bestselling author Jim Butcher has created a fascinating world in which the people of Alera use their unique bond with the elemental forces of nature for protection. But even nature may not be enough to stave off the coming storm…

Tavi of Calderon, now recognized as Princeps Gaius Octavian and heir to the crown, has achieved a fragile alliance with Alera’s oldest foes, the savage Canim. But when Tavi and his legions guide the Canim to their lands, his worst fears are realized. The dreaded Vord—the enemy of Aleran and Canim alike—have laid waste to the Canim homeland. And the Alerans find themselves trapped alongside their former enemies.

Meanwhile, war-torn Alera rebuilds while politicians and nobles vie for power. But from the south comes the news: the Vord have come to Alera. For a thousand years, Alera and her furies have withstood every enemy, and survived every foe. But the thousand years are over...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dragons of the Dwarven Depths: The Lost Chronicles *




  








Join Tanis, Flint, Tasslehoff, and other classic Dragonlance characters on a new adventure, in this series kick-off set after Dragons of Autumn Twilight

The Companions are back—and facing new challenges together and alone. While Tanis and Flint seek out a haven in the dwarven kingdom of Thorbardin, Raitlin is strangely drawn to the haunted fortress known as Skullcap. Elsewhere, Strum seeks the legendary Hammer of Kharas, and Tika embarks on a perilous journey to rescue those she loves from certain death.

But it is the dwarf, Flint Fireforge, who faces the most crucial test. The heroes race against time to save the lives of those dependent on them, forcing Flint to make a difficult choice—one on which the future of mankind may rest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Exploited Blood: Book 1: The Onslaught *




  








It comes in waves.

It's already too late for most of us. Walking around with bio-bombs ticking away in our bloodstreams. Bombs that are synchronized to go off together. Before you know it you're diving into the deep end of depravity. A pool of insanity you're never coming back from. Surfacing once or twice to witness the horrors you've caused before your soul takes a deep breath and disappears forever.

It's not natural.

The infections occurring simultaneously across the globe prove it's not a freak phenomena. Someone is behind the pandemic that's turning people into insane cannibals. Who'd benefit from so much death and chaos though? The humanity of whatever group pulled the trigger on this madness is seriously up for debate.

There's No Vaccine

Chris watches as the world around him falls apart. Bitten by a loved one he hovers in a feverish state for weeks. His recovery carefully observed by a group that considers itself above humanity. A group that sees people as prey. Chris becomes a pawn in the war to determine the future of mankind. Follow him as he evolves from being a frazzled twenty something college educated mama's boy into something more. Hopefully it's enough.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Relic (Pendergast Book 1) *




  








From bestselling authors Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child comes Relic, the thriller that introduces FBI Special Agent Pendergast.

Just days before a massive exhibition opens at the popular New York Museum of Natural History, visitors are being savagely murdered in the museum's dark hallways and secret rooms. Autopsies indicate that the killer cannot be human...

But the museum's directors plan to go ahead with a big bash to celebrate the new exhibition, in spite of the murders.

Museum researcher Margo Green must find out who--or what--is doing the killing. But can she do it in time to stop the massacre?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Gold Diggers: A Novel *




  








One of The Washington Post's 10 Best Books of 2021 * One of NPR's Best Books of 2021 * New York Times Book Review Editors' Choice * Long-listed for the Center for Fiction First Novel Prize

“Dizzyingly original, fiercely funny, deeply wise.” —Celeste Ng, #1 bestselling author of Little Fires Everywhere

“Sanjena Sathian’s Gold Diggers is a work of 24-karat genius.” —Ron Charles, The Washington Post 

How far would you go for a piece of the American dream?

A magical realist coming-of-age story, Gold Diggers skewers the model minority myth to tell a hilarious and moving story about immigrant identity, community, and the underside of ambition.

A floundering second-generation teenager growing up in the Bush-era Atlanta suburbs, Neil Narayan is funny and smart but struggles to bear the weight of expectations of his family and their Asian American enclave. He tries to want their version of success, but mostly, Neil just wants his neighbor across the cul-de-sac, Anita Dayal.

When he discovers that Anita is the beneficiary of an ancient, alchemical potion made from stolen gold—a “lemonade” that harnesses the ambition of the gold’s original owner—Neil sees his chance to get ahead. But events spiral into a tragedy that rips their community apart. Years later in the Bay Area, Neil still bristles against his community's expectations—and finds he might need one more hit of that lemonade, no matter the cost.

Sanjena Sathian’s astonishing debut offers a fine-grained, profoundly intelligent, and bitingly funny investigation into what's required to make it in America.

Soon to be a series produced by Mindy Kaling!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Twelve Patients: Life and Death at Bellevue Hospital (The Inspiration for the NBC *




  








In the spirit of Oliver Sacks and the inspiration for the NBC drama New Amsterdam, this intensely involving memoir from a Medical Director of Bellevue Hospital looks poignantly at patients' lives and highlights the complex mind-body connection.

Using the plights of twelve very different patients--from dignitaries at the nearby UN, to supermax prisoners at Riker's Island, to illegal immigrants, and Wall Street tycoons--Dr. Eric Manheimer "offers far more than remarkable medical dramas: he blends each patient's personal experiences with their social implications" (Publishers Weekly).

Manheimer is not only the medical director of the country's oldest public hospital, but he is also a patient. As the book unfolds, the narrator is diagnosed with cancer, and he is forced to wrestle with the end of his own life even as he struggles to save the lives of others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Outrageous Acts and Everyday Rebellions *




  








This New York Times–bestselling feminist classic remains as fresh and relevant in our current climate as when it was first published.

Covering two decades—from the early sixties to the early eighties—the pieces in Gloria Steinem’s diverse, stimulating, and often-prescient first collection dare to ask how our world might change for the better if we each behaved “as if everyone mattered.” Steinem’s experiences on the front lines of the women’s movement chart her own consciousness-raising and serve as a metaphor for the evolution of feminist politics and social change.

An early assignment as a “girl reporter,” going undercover as a Bunny in the Playboy Club, becomes an eye-opening exposé of appalling work conditions and sexual harassment. In many of the pieces that follow, Steinem challenges the practices and preconceptions that marginalize, exclude, exploit, and victimize women.

Steinem understands that the political is always personal, and vice versa, and so her writings range from the polemical—“Erotica vs. Pornography” and “The Politics of Food”—to the deeply personal—“Ruth’s Song,” a moving tribute to her mentally ill mother—to sharp satire—“If Men Could Menstruate.” One of the first to address topics such as female genital mutilation and transgenderism, Steinem has truly earned the right to be called a feminist pioneer, and this collection is both a testament to her legacy in the fight for equality and an entertaining, thought-provoking journey through the lives of modern women.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Bono: The Amazing Story of a Rescue Cat Who Inspired a Community *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of Cleo: A funny and moving account of a life-changing month as a foster mother—to a homeless cat named Bono.

When Helen Brown arrived in New York for a much-anticipated visit, a fellow animal lover talked her into fostering a shelter cat. Helen visualized a sweet-natured cuddler who blinked and dozed a lot. What she got at Manhattan’s Bideawee shelter was a wide-eyed and unpredictable Persian with a punked-out haircut and a feisty attitude.

Bono had become homeless during Hurricane Sandy, had survived a serious infection, and needed daily medications. As a “special needs” cat, he was an unlikely candidate for adoption. But as affection between them grew, Helen resolved to see that Bono found his forever home. She didn’t know that he would change her life in ways she never dreamed possible and teach her lessons she would cherish ever after. Just as this sweet, beleaguered, and hopeful guy deserved a fresh start, Helen too was ready for new beginnings. And so began a heartwarming, uplifting, lasting kind of love . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Summer Game *




  








This New York Times bestseller “takes you into the heart of baseball as it was in the 1960s, conveyed with humor and insight” (Tim McCarver, The Wall Street Journal).

Acclaimed New Yorker writer Roger Angell’s first book on baseball, The Summer Game, originally published in 1972, is a stunning collection of his essays on the major leagues, covering a span of ten seasons. Angell brilliantly captures the nation’s most beloved sport through the 1960s, spanning both the winning teams and the “horrendous losers,” and including famed players Sandy Koufax, Bob Gibson, Brooks Robinson, Frank Robinson, Willie Mays, and more. With the panache of a seasoned sportswriter and the energy of an avid baseball fan, Angell’s sports journalism is an insightful and compelling look at the great American pastime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Snake and the Spider: Abduction and Murder in Daytona Beach *




  








A New York Times–bestselling author and former Los Angeles Times reporter chronicles the murder and abduction of two teens during a dream spring break vacation.

Best friends Daryl Barber and James Boucher were responsible, and their parents trusted them to spend Spring Break at Daytona Beach unchaperoned. When the boys missed their agreed-upon daily check-ins, their parents were disappointed. When they failed to come home on their planned return date, their parents were terrified. They could not have known that their innocent sons would encounter two violent men on the Florida coast. They could not have imagined the torture their children would endure before their bodies turned up four months later in a Florida swamp. What starts as a dream vacation, ended as every parent’s worst nightmare . . .

New York Times–bestselling author Karen Kingsbury narrates the tragic tale of a road trip gone horribly wrong in this not-to-be missed true crime novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bewitching Spell 3 Book Box Set (The Bewitched Cozy Mysteries) *




  








A Witch, a Ghoul and a Racoon Shifter Walk Into a Bar

Clarice, aka Click, is a witch who was accidentally or intentionally institutionalized. She can't remember which. Her former roommate in said institution, Sherry, aka Scatter and raccoon shifter, decides to bust her out. And Walter, a ghoul and former employee of the institute decides to join the little adventure. And what do three paranormal figures need...a mundane private investigator named Maribel.

The paranormal peeps decide to build their own private eye business investigating supernatural phenomenon, but are dragged into an actual murder. Could the killing be connected to the supernatural? Or have our heroes wandered onto an evil that is more mundane?

And who had Clarice sent to the institute? Did her supernatural powers make people believe she was out of her mind, or is someone trying to keep her from discovering her true potential.

Sherry has her own problems. Shifting into not one raccoon but three has its own rewards and downfalls. And Walter, being the ghoul he is, has to feed on dead souls. He is a Grateful Dead fan for sure. And Maribel, being the only non-paranormal has her hands full juggling the circus she's found herself in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hunting Wives *




  








A Most Anticipated Novel by The Skimm * Cosmopolitan * SheReads * Frolic * PopSugar * BuzzFeed * Goodreads * E! Online * Betches * Crime Reads * Pure Wow * Book Riot * Bustle * and more!

A Book of the Month Club Selection

“Gossipy, scandalous housewives behaving badly might make this the juiciest read of the season."--Library Journal (starred review)

"Sultry, salacious and utterly unpredictable....You'll devour it."--Riley Sager, New York Times bestselling author of Home Before Dark

The Hunting Wives share more than target practice, martinis, and bad behavior in this novel of obsession, seduction, and murder.

Sophie O'Neill left behind an envy-inspiring career and the stressful, competitive life of big-city Chicago to settle down with her husband and young son in a small Texas town. It seems like the perfect life with a beautiful home in an idyllic rural community. But Sophie soon realizes that life is now too quiet, and she's feeling bored and restless.

Then she meets Margot Banks, an alluring socialite who is part of an elite clique secretly known as the Hunting Wives. Sophie finds herself completely drawn to Margot and swept into her mysterious world of late-night target practice and dangerous partying. As Sophie's curiosity gives way to full-blown obsession, she slips farther away from the safety of her family and deeper into this nest of vipers.

When the body of a teenage girl is discovered in the woods where the Hunting Wives meet, Sophie finds herself in the middle of a murder investigation and her life spiraling out of control.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Good Neighbors: The BRAND NEW page-turning psychological mystery from Mary Grand for 2022 *




  








'I thoroughly enjoyed this intriguing mystery set in a beautiful location with deliciously menacing undercurrents.' Frances Evesham
*It was meant to be a safe place to start again...*

In need of an escape from her failing marriage, Nia agrees to house-sit her aunt’s cottage on the Isle of Wight. She feels sure the cosy close in a quaint harbour town will be a safe place to hide and figure out what to do next.


But things are not all as they seem in the close, and the neighbours who welcome her with open arms, are keeping secrets. When Nia finds the body of one of her new friends lying on the beach, she feels sickeningly sure that the killer is dangerously near to home.

Who killed her friend and why did she have to die? And if Nia discovers the answers she’s looking for, is she next on their hit list? Good neighbours may become good friends, but they can also make deadly enemies…

Mary Grand's intricate psychological mysteries are perfect for fans of Claire Douglas, Lucy Foley and Agatha Christie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pretty Dead (Elise Sandburg Book 3)*




  








A serial killer stalks the streets of Savannah...

Homicide detective Elise Sandburg and her partner, profiler David Gould, are all too familiar with the terrible costs of chasing evil. Despite their wounded psyches, the detectives delve into the deranged killer’s twisted mind, determined to unravel the clues in the taunts he leaves behind.

A city gripped by fear...

When his daughter becomes the killer’s next victim, a grief-stricken mayor comes down hard on the police, demanding that they catch the psychopath—now. Feeling the pressure, department officials enlist the aid of both Elise’s estranged father and an FBI profiler who has unresolved business with David.

A cunning and elusive madman...

In a heart-pounding race to stop the next homicide, the detectives uncover their own role in the madman’s deadly game. Will they outsmart the killer before another horrific murder takes place in their beautiful city? Or have Elise and David finally met their match?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Time Bomb: An Alex Delaware Novel*




  







NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

By the time psychologist Dr. Alex Delaware reached the school the damage was done: A sniper had opened fire on a crowded playground, but was gunned down before any children were hurt.

“Virtually impossible to put aside until the final horrifying showdown.”—People

While the TV news crews feasted on the scene and Alex began his therapy sessions with the traumatized children, he couldn’t escape the image of a slight teenager clutching an oversized rifle. What was the identity behind the name and face: a would-be assassin, or just another victim beneath an indifferent California sky? Intrigued by a request from the sniper’s father to conduct a “psychological autopsy” of his child, Alex begins to uncover a strange pattern—it is a trail of blood. In the dead sniper’s past was a dark and vicious plot. And in Alex Delaware’s future is the stuff of grown-up nightmares: the face of real human evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blackout: A Gripping WW2 Thriller*




  








During Berlin’s brutally cold winter of 1939, a serial killer stalks the city throughout the Third Reich’s forced nightly blackouts in this chilling WWII crime novel from #1 Sunday Times bestselling author Simon Scarrow—perfect for fans of Babylon Berlin, Philip Kerr’s Berlin Trilogy, Robert Ludlum, Andrew Gross, and William Christie . . .

Berlin 1939. The city is blanketed by snow and ice. In the distance, the rumble of war grows louder. In the shadows, a serial killer rises . . .

As the Nazis tighten their chokehold on the capital, panic and paranoia fester as blackout is rigidly enforced. Every night the city is plunged into an oppressive, suffocating darkness—pitch perfect conditions for unspeakable acts.

When a young woman is found brutally murdered, it’s up to Criminal Inspector Horst Schenke to solve the case quickly. His reputation is already on the line for his failure to join the Nazi Party. If he doesn’t solve the case, the consequences could be fatal.

Schenke's worst fears are confirmed when a second victim is found. As the investigation takes him deeper into the regime’s darkest corridors, Schenke realizes danger lurks behind every corner—and that the warring factions of the Reich can be as deadly as a killer stalking the streets . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Wrong Side of the Sky *




  








‘FIRST-RATE SUSPENSE’ NEW YORK TIMES

‘RECOMMENDED ENTERTAINMENT’ SUNDAY TELEGRAPH

Jack Clay used to be one of the best pilots around. But ten years ago a job went badly wrong and now the only work he can get is flying dubious cargo for shady clients.

When Clay crosses paths with an old wartime buddy who is helping a South Asian prince track down his stolen fortune, he sees the opportunity of a lifetime and joins the hunt.

But the competition is lethally fierce and Clay quickly finds himself clashing with ruthless rivals prepared to kill to get what they want.

The prize is treasure and redemption. The price could be Jack Clay’s life…

If you love Dale Brown, Tom Clancy, Mike Lunnon-Wood or James H. Cobb you’ll love Gavin Lyall and THE WRONG SIDE OF THE SKY.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Looking Glass War: A George Smiley Novel (George Smiley Novels Book 4) *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of A Legacy of Spies.

"You are either good or bad, and both are dangerous."

It would have been an easy job for the Circus: a can of film couriered from Helsinki to London. In the past the Circus handled all things political, while the Department dealt with matters military. But the Department has been moribund since the War, its resources siphoned away. Now, one of their agents is dead, and vital evidence verifying the presence of Soviet missiles near the West German border is gone. John Avery is the Department's younger member and its last hope. Charged with handling Fred Leiser, a German-speaking Pole left over from the War, Avery must infiltrate the East and restore his masters' former glory.

John le Carre's The Looking Glass War is a scorching portrayal of misplaced loyalties and innocence lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Affair: A Jack Reacher Novel*




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Everything starts somewhere. For elite military cop Jack Reacher, that somewhere was Carter Crossing, Mississippi, way back in 1997.

A lonely railroad track. A crime scene. A cover-up. A young woman is dead, and solid evidence points to a soldier at a nearby military base. But that soldier has powerful friends in Washington.

Reacher is ordered under cover to find out everything he can and then to vanish. But when he gets to Carter Crossing, Reacher meets local sheriff Elizabeth Deveraux, who has a thirst for justice and an appetite for secrets. Uncertain they can trust each other, they reluctantly join forces. Finding unexpected layers to the case, Reacher works to uncover the truth, while others try to bury it forever. The conspiracy threatens to shatter his faith in his mission—and turn him into a man to be feared.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Reset *




  








From the Wall Street Journal bestselling coauthor of the Tier One series comes a page-turning sci-fi thriller about the ultimate battlefield: the human mind.

Deep in the Afghan mountains, Sergeant Michael Pitcher discovers an object with powers that defy explanation. After interacting with it, he suffers a traumatic seizure and is flown home for evaluation.

Cleared by the doctors, Michael goes home to his relieved wife, Josie. But he’s a changed man. The once-loving husband is now coldly withdrawn. After emptying the couple’s bank account, he disappears into the night.

When a team of scientists connected to Sergeant Pitcher vanishes without a trace, CIA agent Dean Ninemeyer comes to him for insight—only to find that the recovering soldier has also disappeared.

Dean and Josie must now join forces in a desperate race against time, searching for answers in an ever-twisting mystery. What they uncover is a chilling conspiracy that already has the fate of the world in its grip.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Pump: A Natural History of the Heart*




  








"Fascinating . . . Surprising entertainment, combining deep learning with dad jokes . . . [Schutt] is a natural teacher with an easy way with metaphor.”—The Wall Street Journal

In this lively, unexpected look at the hearts of animals—from fish to bats to humans—American Museum of Natural History zoologist Bill Schutt tells an incredible story of evolution and scientific progress.

We join Schutt on a tour from the origins of circulation, still evident in microorganisms today, to the tiny hardworking pumps of worms, to the golf-cart-size hearts of blue whales. We visit beaches where horseshoe crabs are being harvested for their blood, which has properties that can protect humans from deadly illnesses. We learn that when temperatures plummet, some frog hearts can freeze solid for weeks, resuming their beat only after a spring thaw. And we journey with Schutt through human history, too, as philosophers and scientists hypothesize, often wrongly, about what makes our ticker tick. Schutt traces humanity’s cardiac fascination from the ancient Greeks and Egyptians, who believed that the heart contains the soul, all the way up to modern-day laboratories, where scientists use animal hearts and even plants as the basis for many of today’s cutting-edge therapies.

Written with verve and authority, weaving evolutionary perspectives with cultural history, Pump shows us this mysterious organ in a completely new light.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How to Love the Universe: A Scientist's Odes to the Hidden Beauty Behind the Visible World *




  








The bestselling author of The Science of Happiness delivers a book “suffused with genuine wonder and affection for the beauty of particle physics” (Foreword Reviews).

A single rose suggests the sublime interdependence of all life. A sudden storm points to the world’s unpredictability. A marble conjures the birth of the cosmos.

How to Love the Universe shows us how everyday objects and events can reveal some of the deepest mysteries in all of science. In ten eye-opening chapters of lyrical prose, Stefan Klein contemplates time, space, dark matter, and more, encouraging us to fall in love with the universe the same way scientists do: The more we know about twenty-first-century physics, the more enchanting our world becomes. You won’t look at a rose the same way again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Traitor to the Crown: The Untold Story of the Popish Plot and the Consipiracy Against Samuel Pepys*




  








“The meticulousness of the Longs’ research is awesome” in this historical account of the plot to brand a British naval official as a Catholic traitor (The Guardian).

1679, England: Fear of conspiracy and religious terrorism have provoked panic in politicians and a zealous reaction from the legal system. Everywhere, or so it is feared, Catholic agents are plotting to overthrow the King. Samuel Pepys, Secretary of the Admiralty, finds himself charged with treason and facing a show trial and execution. Imprisoned in the Tower of London, Pepys sets to work investigating his mysterious accuser, Colonel John Scott, and uncovers a life riddled with ambition, forgery, treason and—ultimately—murder.

Using rare access to Pepys’ account of the affair, James Long and Ben Long brilliantly evoke a turbulent period in England’s history—and tell the forgotten story of the two most dangerous years in the life of the legendary diarist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Gulf: The Making of An American Sea *




  








Winner • Pulitzer Prize for History

Winner • Kirkus Prize for Nonfiction

Finalist • National Book Critics Circle Award (Nonfiction)

A New York Times Notable Book of the Year

Named one of the Best Books of the Year by the Washington Post, NPR, Library Journal, and gCaptain

Booklist Editors’ Choice (History)

Longlisted for the Andrew Carnegie Medal for Excellence



In this “cri de coeur about the Gulf’s environmental ruin” (New York Times), “Davis has written a beautiful homage to a neglected sea” (front page, New York Times Book Review).


Hailed as a “nonfiction epic . . . in the tradition of Jared Diamond’s best-seller Collapse, and Simon Winchester’s Atlantic” (Dallas Morning News), Jack E. Davis’s The Gulf is “by turns informative, lyrical, inspiring and chilling for anyone who cares about the future of ‘America’s Sea’ ” (Wall Street Journal). Illuminating America’s political and economic relationship with the environment from the age of the conquistadors to the present, Davis demonstrates how the Gulf’s fruitful ecosystems and exceptional beauty empowered a growing nation. Filled with vivid, untold stories from the sportfish that launched Gulfside vacationing to Hollywood’s role in the country’s first offshore oil wells, this “vast and welltold story shows how we made the Gulf . . . [into] a ‘national sacrifice zone’ ” (Bill McKibben). The first and only study of its kind, The Gulf offers “a unique and illuminating history of the American Southern coast and sea as it should be written” (Edward O. Wilson).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/19/22.

Currently $3.

*British Naval Weapons of World War Two, Volume I: Destroyer Weapons (The John Lambert Collection) *




  








“For anyone wishing to super-detail any British destroyer of this era, this book looks to be a real must-have.” —Nautical Research Guild's Model Ship World 

John Lambert was a renowned naval draftsman, whose plans were highly valued for their accuracy and detail by modelmakers and enthusiasts. By the time of his death in 2016 he’d produced over 850 sheets of drawings, many of which have never been published—until now.

Lambert’s interest was always focused on smaller warships and his weapons drawings tend to be of open mountings—the kind that present a real challenge to modelmakers—rather than enclosed turret guns, but he also produced drawings of torpedo tubes, underwater weapons, fire-control directors, and even some specific armament-related deck fittings. This first volume in a series covers all such weapons carried by British destroyers of this era, with additional appendices devoted to earlier guns still in service, and destroyer-caliber weapons only mounted in larger ships. The drawings are backed by introductory essays by Norman Friedman, an acknowledged authority on naval ordnance, while a selection of photographs add to the value of the book as visual reference.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/20/22.

Currently $2.

*Aftershocks (The Palladium Wars Book 1) *




  








“A new series that promises to be just as engrossing [as Frontlines]…the action just as exciting, the science just as solid, the tension just as high. I gulped down the first book in a day, and I am already eager for the next one.” —George R. R. Martin

Across the six-planet expanse of the Gaia system, the Earthlike Gretia struggles to stabilize in the wake of an interplanetary war. Amid an uneasy alliance to maintain economies, resources, and populations, Aden Robertson reemerges. After devoting twelve years of his life to the reviled losing side, with the blood of half a million casualties on his hands, Aden is looking for a way to move on. He’s not the only one.

A naval officer has borne witness to inconceivable attacks on a salvaged fleet. A sergeant with the occupation forces is treading increasingly hostile ground. And a young woman, thrust into responsibility as vice president of her family’s raw materials empire, faces a threat she never anticipated.

Now, on the cusp of an explosive and wide-reaching insurrection, Aden plunges once again into the brutal life he longed to forget. He’s been on the wrong side of war before. But this time, the new enemy has yet to reveal themselves…or their dangerous endgame.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ballistic (The Palladium Wars Book 2)*




  






“I gulped down Ballistic in one long read, staying awake half the night, and now I want the next one!” —George R. R. Martin

There is a personal price to pay for having aligned with the wrong side in a reckless war. For Aden Jansen it’s the need to adopt a new identity while keeping his past hidden. Now he’s integrated himself aboard the Zephyr, a merchant ship smuggling critical goods through dangerous space. But danger is imminent on planet Gretia, as well. Under occupation, torn between postwar reformers and loyalists, it’s a polestar for civil unrest.

Meanwhile an occupation forces officer is pulled right back into the fray when the battle alarm is raised, an ambitious heiress is entangled in a subversive political conspiracy, and an Allied captain is about to meet the enemy head-on.

As Aden discovers, the insurgents on Gretia—and in space—are connected, organized, and ready to break into full-scale rebellion. History is threatening to repeat itself. It’s time that Aden rediscovers who he is, whom he can trust, and what he must fight for now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Andromeda's Rebel: A Sci-Fi Adventure Romance (Heroes of Andromeda Book 1) *




  








They took the sky from her, and her memory, but no one could take away her rebellious spirit.

Mind-wiped and implanted with a death collar in case she should get out of line, Manitac's corporate flunkies told Tamarja Chase that love could never be a part of her new life. However, working on a paradise planet as the director’s personal shuttle pilot does have its perks and Tamarja intends to take advantage of both.

Perk number one: dark and sensuous Yohzad Cyrek, her parole officer and personal champion.

Perk number two: Daeven Blayde, a blond and brooding badass, who can't decide if he wants to throttle her, kiss her, or both.

Falling for Yohzad would scratch all her rebellious itches by breaking the rules about prisoner and officer relationships, but not even he has the power to set her free.

Pursuing Daeven would be like loving a lightning strike: powerful, explosive, and deadly.

But, when other mind-wiped slaves start disappearing, her love life quickly becomes the least of her worries. Death collar or not, Tamarja takes a stand—one that could not only kill her but lose her the man who truly loves her and force her to kill the other.

If you like Lindsay Buroker, Michael Anderle, or Glynn Stewart, you’ll walk comfortably inside the pages of this galactic sci-fi romance meets space opera adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*AI 2041: Ten Visions for Our Future*




  








How will artificial intelligence change our world within twenty years?

A WALL STREET JOURNAL, WASHINGTON POST, AND FINANCIAL TIMES BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR • “This inspired collaboration between a pioneering technologist and a visionary writer of science fiction offers bold and urgent insights.”—Yann LeCun, winner of the Turing Award; chief AI scientist, Facebook

“Amazingly entertaining . . . Lee and Chen take us on an immersive trip through the future. . . . Eye-opening.”—Mark Cuban

AI will be the defining development of the twenty-first century. Within two decades, aspects of daily human life will be unrecognizable. AI will generate unprecedented wealth, revolutionize medicine and education through human-machine symbiosis, and create brand-new forms of communication and entertainment. In liberating us from routine work, however, AI will also challenge the organizing principles of our economic and social order. Meanwhile, AI will bring new risks in the form of autonomous weapons and smart technology that inherits human bias. AI is at a tipping point, and people need to wake up—both to AI’s radiant pathways and its existential perils for life as we know it.

In this provocative, utterly original work, Kai-Fu Lee, the former president of Google China and bestselling author of AI Superpowers, teams up with celebrated novelist Chen Qiufan to imagine our world in 2041 and how it will be shaped by AI. In ten gripping short stories, they introduce readers to an array of eye-opening 2041 settings, such as:

• In San Francisco, the “job reallocation” industry emerges as deep learning AI causes widespread job displacement
• In Tokyo, a music fan is swept up in an immersive form of celebrity worship based on virtual reality and mixed reality
• In Mumbai, a teenage girl rebels when AI’s crunching of big data gets in the way of romance
• In Seoul, virtual companions with perfected natural language processing (NLP) skills offer orphaned twins new ways to connect
• In Munich, a rogue scientist draws on quantum computing, computer vision and other AI technologies in a revenge plot that imperils the world

By gazing toward a not-so-distant horizon, AI 2041 offers urgent insights into our collective future—while reminding readers that, ultimately, humankind remains the author of its destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Extreme Prejudice (One U.G.L.Y. Marine Book 4) *




  








Subtlety is a game Joe is capable of, but he always preferred a more hands-on approach.

Unluckily for him, the Komran are no longer satisfied with a war of attrition and there’s no choice but to play.

After intercepting the Komran battleplans on his last suicide mission, Joe gets the request to take on the most challenging mission to date: diplomacy.

The team are sent to the outer fringes of the Vale system, where the Komran have planted traitors among the populations of three planets. If their plans succeed, the planets’ defenses will be taken down and a Komran invasion force will get easy access to stage landing points for a much more expansive push into Vale territory.

There’s no room for failure. The team must prepare to divert a war that could be ended in a day, or risk the start of a new level of subjugation.

For once, Joe needs to rely on his wits and his version of “diplomacy” to accomplish the mission and save the galaxy.

Sometimes, he wonders if he would be better off back in the freezer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Those Across the River *




  








A man must confront a terrifying evil in this captivating horror novel that’s “as much F. Scott Fitzgerald as Dean Koontz.”*

Haunted by memories of the Great War, failed academic Frank Nichols and his wife have arrived in the sleepy Georgia town of Whitbrow, where Frank hopes to write a history of his family’s old estate—the Savoyard Plantation—and the horrors that occurred there. At first their new life seems to be everything they wanted. But under the facade of summer socials and small-town charm, there is an unspoken dread that the townsfolk have lived with for generations. A presence that demands sacrifice.

It comes from the shadowy woods across the river, where the ruins of the Savoyard Plantation still stand. Where a long-smoldering debt of blood has never been forgotten.

Where it has been waiting for Frank Nichols....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Are We Rome?: The Fall of an Empire and the Fate of America *




  








What went wrong in imperial Rome, and how we can avoid it: “If you want to understand where America stands in the world today, read this.” —Thomas E. Ricks

The rise and fall of ancient Rome has been on American minds since the beginning of our republic. Depending on who’s doing the talking, the history of Rome serves as either a triumphal call to action—or a dire warning of imminent collapse.

In this “provocative and lively” book, Cullen Murphy points out that today we focus less on the Roman Republic than on the empire that took its place, and reveals a wide array of similarities between the two societies (The New York Times). Looking at the blinkered, insular culture of our capitals; the debilitating effect of bribery in public life; the paradoxical issue of borders; and the weakening of the body politic through various forms of privatization, Murphy persuasively argues that we most resemble Rome in the burgeoning corruption of our government and in our arrogant ignorance of the world outside—two things that must be changed if we are to avoid Rome’s fate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Faithful: A Novel *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of The Marriage of Opposites and The Dovekeepers comes a soul-searching story about a young woman struggling to redefine herself and the power of love, family, and fate.

Growing up on Long Island, Shelby Richmond is an ordinary girl until one night an extraordinary tragedy changes her fate. Her best friend’s future is destroyed in an accident, while Shelby walks away with the burden of guilt.

What happens when a life is turned inside out? When love is something so distant it may as well be a star in the sky? Faithful is the story of a survivor, filled with emotion—from dark suffering to true happiness—a moving portrait of a young woman finding her way in the modern world. A fan of Chinese food, dogs, bookstores, and men she should stay away from, Shelby has to fight her way back to her own future. In New York City she finds a circle of lost and found souls—including an angel who’s been watching over her ever since that fateful icy night.

Here is a character you will fall in love with, so believable and real and endearing, that she captures both the ache of loneliness and the joy of finding yourself at last. For anyone who’s ever been a hurt teenager, for every mother of a daughter who has lost her way, Faithful is a roadmap.

Alice Hoffman’s “trademark alchemy” (USA TODAY) and her ability to write about the “delicate balance between the everyday world and the extraordinary” (WBUR) make this an unforgettable story. With beautifully crafted prose, Alice Hoffman spins hope from heartbreak in this profoundly moving novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood: A Novel (The Ya-Ya Series Book 1) *




  








“A big, blowzy romp through the rainbow eccentricities of three generations of crazy bayou debutantes.”
—Atlanta Journal-Constitution

“A very entertaining and, ultimately, deeply moving novel about the complex bonds between mother and daughter.”
—Washington Post

“Mary McCarthy, Anne Rivers Siddons, and a host of others have portrayed the power and value of female friendships, but no one has done it with more grace, charm, talent, and power than Rebecca Wells.”
—Richmond Times-Dispatch

The incomparable #1 New York Times bestseller—a book that reigned at the top of the list for an remarkable sixty-eight weeks—Rebecca Wells’s Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood is a classic of Southern women’s fiction to be read and reread over and over again. A poignant, funny, outrageous, and wise novel about a lifetime friendship between four Southern women, Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood brilliantly explores the bonds of female friendship, the often-rocky relationship between mothers and daughters, and the healing power of humor and love, in a story as fresh and uplifting as when it was first published a decade and a half ago. If you haven’t yet met the Ya-Yas, what are you waiting for?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*******: The Life of America's Most Notorious Mob Boss*


I guess this site has some sort of censoring going on and considers his name to be racist? I just noticed that besides obscuring the title, it also did the same in the book description below. All those *'s were not there when I pasted all of the info.













From the bestselling authors of Black Mass comes the definitive biography of ****** Bulger, the most brutal and sadistic crime boss since Al Capone.

Drawing on a trove of sealed files and previously classified material, ****** digs deep into the mind of James J. “******” Bulger, the crime boss and killer who brought the FBI to its knees. He is an American original --a psychopath who fostered a following with a frightening mix of terror, deadly intimidation and the deft touch of a politician who often helped a family in need meet their monthly rent. But the history shows that despite the early false myths portraying him as a Robin Hood figure, ****** was a supreme narcissist, and everything--every interaction with family and his politician brother Bill Bulger, with underworld cohorts, with law enforcement, with his South Boston neighbors, and with his victims--was always about him. In an Irish-American neighborhood where loyalty has always been rule one, the Bulger brand was loyalty to oneself.

****** deconstructs Bulger's insatiable hunger for power and control. Building on their years of reporting and uncovering new Bulger family records, letters and prison files, Dick Lehr and Gerard O'Neill examine and reveal the factors and forces that created the monster. It's a deeply rendered portrait of evil that spans nearly a century, taking ****** from the streets of his boyhood Southie in the 1940s to his cell in Alcatraz in the 1950s to his cunning, corrupt pact with the FBI in the 1970s and, finally, to Santa Monica, California where for fifteen years he was hiding in plain sight as one of the FBI's Ten Most Wanted. In a lifetime of crime and murder that ended with his arrest in June 2011, ****** Bulger became one of the most powerful and deadly crime bosses of the twentieth century. This is his story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Ten Tomatoes that Changed the World *




  








New York Times bestselling author William Alexander takes readers on a surprisingly twisty journey through the history of the beloved tomato in this fascinating and erudite microhistory.

The tomato gets no respect. Never has. Stored in the dustbin of history for centuries, accused of being vile and poisonous, appropriated as wartime propaganda, subjected to being picked hard-green and gassed, even used as a projectile, the poor tomato is the Rodney Dangerfield of foods. Yet, the tomato is the most popular vegetable in America (and, in fact, the world). It holds a place in America's soul like no other vegetable, and few other foods. Each summer, tomato festivals crop up across the country; John Denver had a hit single titled "homegrown Tomatoes;" and the Heinz tomato ketchup bottle, instantly recognizable, is in the Smithsonian. Author William Alexander is on a mission to get tomatoes the respect they deserve.

Supported by meticulous research but told in a lively, accessible voice, Ten Tomatoes that Changed the World will seamlessly weave travel, history, humor, and a little adventure (and misadventure) to follow the tomato's trail through history. A fascinating story complete with heroes, con artists, conquistadors and, no surprise, the Mafia, this book is a mouth-watering, informative, and entertaining guide to the good that has captured our hearts for generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*One for the Books (A Library Lover's Mystery Book 11) *




  








Wedding bells are ringing in the latest page-turning Library Lover's Mystery from the New York Times bestselling author of Word to the Wise.

Love is in the air in Briar Creek as library director Lindsey Norris and boat captain Mike (Sully) Sullivan are finally tying the knot. The entire town is excited for the happy day, and Lindsey and Sully's plan for a small wedding evaporates as more and more people insist upon attending the event of the year.

When Lindsey and her crafternoon pals head out to Bell Island to see if it can accommodate the ever-expanding guest list, they are horrified to discover a body washed up on the rocky shore. Even worse, Lindsey recognizes the man as the justice of the peace who was supposed to officiate her wedding ceremony. When it becomes clear he was murdered, Lindsey can't help but wonder if it had to do with the wedding. Now she has to book it to solve the mystery before it ends her happily ever after before it's even begun....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Love, Murder, and a Good Bottle of Wine: Mystery with a touch of humor (Wagner & Callender Mystery Book 1)*




  








Why is a disheveled young woman wandering aimlessly around the casino this late at night?

Is she lost? No, she's watchful, casting frequent glances over her shoulder. She's scared.

She has good reason to be afraid, but for more reasons than she thinks. Deep into that long and scary night, somebody close to her is murdered, and the closed-minded detective assigned to the case targets her or her cousin as the killer. He hasn't made an arrest because he hasn't yet decided which.

How can Sarah prove him wrong? She's just an ordinary woman with no investigative skills. Yet, despite her mind-numbing grief, she has to find a way to unravel the mystery. She's smart and strong, but this will take a depth of courage she’s not sure she possesses, because every move she makes seems to increase the odds that one of the people she loves is the killer…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Beatrice Stubbs Boxset One (Beatrice Stubbs Series Boxset Book 1) *




  








Scotland Yard sends their finest vintage to solve baffling cases all over Europe in this mystery series full of character and wit

What readers are saying:
★★★★★ "If you've never encountered Beatrice, you have the most almighty thrill coming."
★★★★★ "So refreshing to find a heroine as fabulous and flawed as the rest of us."
★★★★★ "Not since Miss Marple have I warmed so much to a female detective as to Beatrice Stubbs."

Beatrice has developed a delicate nose for lies. It gets the old hound into trouble all the time - with criminals, Scotland Yard politics and even her friends.

The first three novels are included in Box Set One:

Behind Closed Doors sees Beatrice seconded to Switzerland. Wealthy, powerful men are committing suicide. Or are they? When the same DNA is found at each scene, DI Stubbs suspects someone is dispensing a personal retribution. Beneath the chocolate and charm, Zurich hides many secrets.

In Raw Material, Beatrice is divided. Hunting a sex offender on London Underground while trying to investigate illegal activity on a Welsh beach stretches her to her limits. Her partner and neighbour decide to assist. But amateur detectives and professional criminals make a bad mix.

Time for a sabbatical in Tread Softly. A gourmet trip to the north of Spain is exactly what DI Stubbs needs. Until she meets an old acquaintance who lures her into an investigation. Beatrice is up to her neck in missing persons, murder, corruption and Rioja.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Return of Moriarty (Professor Moriarty Book 1) *




  






The London mists dissipate one morning on the shadowy streets of Limehouse to reveal that Professor James Moriarty, archrival of Sherlock Holmes, has returned.

Their dramatic encounter at Reichenbach Falls three years earlier, it seems, was not the fateful confrontation the world had been led to believe—and now, with his nefarious energies undiminished, Moriarty is back in England to resume his control over the criminal netherworld. But what really did happen in Switzerland in 1891 between the Professor and the Great Detective? This is the question facing Detective Inspector Angus McCready Crow, whose mission it is to thwart and capture the elusive mastermind.

In this classic, suspenseful tale of the Victorian underworld, John Gardner delivers the dramatic first novel in his bestselling saga that confirms Professor James Moriarty as one of the most vividly imagined villains in literature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Passengers *




  








You’re riding in your self-driving car when suddenly the doors lock, the route changes and you have lost all control. Then, a mysterious voice tells you, “You are going to die.”

Just as self-driving cars become the trusted, safer norm, eight people find themselves in this terrifying situation, including a faded TV star, a pregnant young woman, an abused wife fleeing her husband, an undocumented immigrant, a husband and wife, and a suicidal man.

From cameras hidden in their cars, their panic is broadcast to millions of people around the world. But the public will show their true colors when they are asked, "Which of these people should we save?...And who should we kill first?"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stairs of Sand: A Western Story *




  








The beautiful, young, and headstrong Ruth Virey gets herself in trouble with her fiery temper and impulsive ways. Willing to risk anything to escape her life at a "barren desert water-hole," she finds herself having jumped from the frying pan into the fire until Adam Wansfell, her husband’s brother and murderer, shows up and professes his love for her. Excitement rises to a smashing climax when, in their fight to retain possession of a priceless waterhole, Ruth and Adam come face to face with the law and the man they both believed to be dead.

In Stairs of Sand, the desert country of Southern California and the amazingly beautiful canyon country of Arizona come vividly to life as the background of this thrilling Zane Grey story of life in the bold, action-packed days when the west was still a frontier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Disappearing The Dead: A Paul Bennett Legal Thriller (Book 1) (Paul Bennett Legal Thriller Series) *




  








*A MISSING FIGHTER PILOT. A MILITARY CONSPIRACY. A LAWYER DETERMINED TO UNCOVER THE TRUTH.*

When Paul Bennett joined the US Air Force as its Chief Counsel in Germany, he believed he had found the solution to a family crisis. The military moved the Bennetts into a German villa, paid his son’s medical bills, and assigned Paul to trials in scenic locations across Europe.

Then, as Congress is investigating the failed rescue operation of a missing fighter pilot, the severed limbs of a Turkish bride wash up in a German vineyard. The Brass is determined to put the husband, Kale, behind bars and expects Paul, who has since been assigned as Kale’s defense lawyer, to help put him there. But Paul refuses to be bullied by his superiors. To him, it’s a matter of professional ethics. To the military establishment, it’s political dynamite. And their reaction is as swift as it is devastating.

Now, Paul must rescue his client and himself from the clutches of military injustice. But first, he’ll need to uncover the connection between his client’s case and the disappearance of a Gulf War fighter pilot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*X, Y and Z: The Real Story of How Enigma Was Broken *




  







December, 1932 In the bathroom of a Belgian hotel, a French spymaster photographs secret documents – operating instructions of the cipher machine, Enigma. A few weeks later a mathematician in Warsaw begins to decipher the coded communications of the Third Reich and lay the foundations for the code-breaking operation at Bletchley Park. The co-operation between France, Britain and Poland is given the cover name ‘X, Y & Z’.

December, 1942 
It is the middle of World War II. The Polish code-breakers are in France on the run from the Gestapo. People who know the Enigma secret are not supposed to be in the combat zone for fear of capture so MI6 devises a plan to exfiltrate them. If it goes wrong, if they are caught, they could give away the greatest secret of the war. 

X, Y & Z describes how French, British and Polish secret services came together to unravel the Enigma machine. It tells of how, under the very noses of the Germans, Enigma code-breaking continued in Vichy France. And how code-breakers from Poland continued their work for Her Majesty’s Secret Service, watching the USSR’s first steps of the Cold War. The people of X, Y and Z were eccentric, colourful and caught up in world events that they could watch not control. This is their story…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Naples '44: A World War II Diary of Occupied Italy *




  








The basis for the powerful documentary narrated by Benedict Cumberbatch, Lewis’s memoir of the Italian city after Nazi occupation is a “masterpiece” (Will Self).

“Vivid, lucid, elegant, often funny,” Naples ’44 is the starkly human account of the true cost of war as seen through the eyes of a young, untested man who would never again look at his world the same way (The New York Times Book Review).

With his gift for linguistics, Norman Lewis was assigned to the British Intelligence Corps’ Field Security Service, tasked with reforming civil services, dealing with local leaders, and keeping the peace in places World War II had devastated.

After a near-disastrous Allied landing at Salerno, Italy, Lewis was stationed in the newly liberated city of Naples. But bringing the city back to life was unlike anything he had been prepared for. Much of the populace was far from grateful, stealing anything they could, not only from each other but also from those sent to help them. Local vendettas and endless feuds made discerning friend from Nazi collaborator practically impossible, and turned attempts at meting out justice into a farce. And as the deprivations grew ever harsher, a proud and vibrant people were forced to survive on a diet of prostitution, corruption, and a desperate belief in miracles, cures, and saviors.

But even through the darkness and chaos, Lewis evokes the essential dignity of the Neapolitan people, their traditions of civility, courage, and generosity of spirit, and the indefatigable pride that kept them fighting for life during the greatest calamity in human history.

Praised by Graham Greene as “one of the best writers . . . of our century,” Norman Lewis presents a portrait of Naples that is a “lyrical, ironic and detached account of the tempestuous, byzantine and opaque city in the aftermath of war” (Will Self). His Naples ’44 “reads like prose . . . sings like poetry” (The Plain Dealer).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Motherland: Growing Up with the Holocaust *




  








A groundbreaking second-generation memoir of the Holocaust and its legacy by Otto Frank’s goddaughter—“The extraordinary tale is heroic” (The New York Times).

Rita Goldberg recounts the extraordinary story of her mother, Hilde Jacobsthal, a close friend of Anne Frank’s family who was fifteen when the Nazis invaded Holland. After the arrest of her parents in 1943, Hilde fled to Belgium, living out the war years in an extraordinary set of circumstances—first among the Resistance, and then at Bergen-Belsen after its liberation. In the words of The Guardian, the story is “worthy of a film script.”

As astonishing as Hilde’s story is, Rita herself emerges as the central character in this utterly unique memoir. Proud of her mother and yet struggling to forge an identity in the shadow of such heroic accomplishments—not to mention her family’s close relationship to the iconic Frank family—Goldberg offers an unflinching look at the struggles faced by children and grandchildren whose own lives are haunted by historic tragedy.

Motherland is the culmination of a lifetime of reflection and a decade of research. It is an epic story of survival, adventure, and new life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/20/22. I think this will be my last posting because I am burnt out.

Currently $3.


*Brothers at War: The Unending Conflict in Korea *







*"The most balanced and comprehensive account of the Korean War." —The Economist*

Sixty years after North Korean troops crossed the 38th parallel into South Korea, the Korean War has not yet ended. Sheila Miyoshi Jager presents the first comprehensive history of this misunderstood war, one that risks involving the world’s superpowers—again. Her sweeping narrative ranges from the middle of the Second World War—when Korean independence was fiercely debated between Roosevelt, Stalin, and Churchill—to the present day, as North Korea, with China’s aid, stockpiles nuclear weapons while starving its people. At the center of this conflict is an ongoing struggle between North and South Korea for the mantle of Korean legitimacy, a "brother’s war," which continues to fuel tensions on the Korean peninsula and the region.

Drawing from newly available diplomatic archives in China, South Korea, and the former Soviet Union, Jager analyzes top-level military strategy. She brings to life the bitter struggles of the postwar period and shows how the conflict between the two Koreas has continued to evolve to the present, with important and tragic consequences for the region and the world. Her portraits of the many fascinating characters that populate this history—Truman, MacArthur, Kim Il Sung, Mao, Stalin, and Park Chung Hee—reveal the complexities of the Korean War and the repercussions this conflict has had on lives of many individuals, statesmen, soldiers, and ordinary people, including the millions of hungry North Koreans for whom daily existence continues to be a nightmarish struggle.

The most accessible, up-to date, and balanced account yet written, illustrated with dozens of astonishing photographs and maps, Brothers at War will become the definitive chronicle of the struggle’s origins and aftermath and its global impact for years to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/21/22. Just posting a few.

Currently $1.

*Darwin's Quest: The Search for the Ultimate Survivor *




  








T-Rex? Check.

Terror birds? Check.

They all want to kill you? Check.

Corter Laurence beat the odds to get selected as a contestant for Darwin's Quest, the most popular reality show in the galaxy. All he has to do is outlast his other 15 castmates and the money and fame will be his.

Darwin's Quest is not for the faint-hearted, though. The show is beset with dangers, both natural and man-made, and the winner truly is the "Ultimate Survivor."

Although each season is a little different and has its own theme, initially, the show proceeds as can be expected. Contestants are eliminated, and the viewing audience votes to bring some back for another chance.

But then something goes awry, and the castmates lose all contact with the production staff.

Abandoned on a harsh, dangerous world, they now face an actual, desperate fight to stay alive. Darwin's Quest is no longer a reality show, but reality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Stranger Things: Runaway Max *




  








Don't miss this gripping, emotional prequel to the hit Netflix series, Stranger Things! The never-before-told backstory of the beloved Dig Dug maven, Max Mayfield, written by New York Times bestselling author Brenna Yovanoff.

This must-read novel, based on the hit Netflix series, Stranger Things, explores Max's past--the good and the bad--as well as how she came to find her newfound sense of home in Hawkins, Indiana.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sphere of Influence *




  








“Mills is fast becoming the new master of gripping and intelligent page-turners.”—Tom Clancy

The videotapes arrive at television stations across the nation. Their chilling message: Al Qaeda has secured a rocket launcher on American soil. Their potential targets: U.S. civilians. Their ultimate threat: they will attack. Anytime. Anywhere.

Amid national chaos, the FBI calls upon one of its best agents for a final desperate mission. But no one—on either side—realizes how deep or how far the sphere of influence has spread.

“An interesting and enjoyable piece of work...the kind of dark romp that Lawrence Sanders or Ross Thomas might have produced in their heyday.”—The Washington Post Book World


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Far Traveler: Voyages of a Viking Woman *




  








The remarkable story of Gudrid, the female explorer who sailed from Iceland to the New World a millennium ago.

Five hundred years before Columbus, a Viking woman named Gudrid sailed off the edge of the known world. She landed in the New World and lived there for three years, giving birth to a baby before sailing home. Or so the Icelandic sagas say. Even after archaeologists found a Viking longhouse in Newfoundland, no one believed that the details of Gudrid’s story were true.

Then, in 2001, a team of scientists discovered what may have been this pioneering woman’s last house, buried under a hay field in Iceland, just where the epic tales suggest it could be.

Joining scientists experimenting with cutting-edge technology and the latest archaeological techniques, and tracing Gudrid’s steps on land and in the sagas, The Far Traveler reconstructs a life that spanned—and expanded—the bounds of the then-known world. It also sheds new light on the society that gave rise to a woman even more extraordinary than legend has painted her, and illuminates the reasons for its collapse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/21/22.

Currently $3.

*Crusade in Europe: A Personal Account of World War II *




  








A classic of World War II literature, an incredibly revealing work that provides a near comprehensive account of the war and brings to life the legendary general and eventual president of the United States.

Five-star General Dwight D. Eisenhower was arguably the single most important military figure of World War II. Crusade in Europe tells the complete story of the war as he planned and executed it. Through Eisenhower's eyes the enormous scope and drama of the war--strategy, battles, moments of great decision--become fully illuminated in all their fateful glory. Penned before his Presidency, this account is deeply human and helped propel him to the highest office. His personal record of the tense first hours after he had issued the order to attack leaves no doubt of his travails and reveals how this great leader handled the ultimate pressure. For historians, his memoir of this world historic period has become an indispensable record of the war and timeless classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/22/22.

Currently $1.

*The Silver Timeship: An Epic Space Opera/Time Travel Adventure (The Crimson Deathbringer Series Book 4)*




  








What will you sacrifice to save the entire universe?

Following Jim’s audacious plan, Kurt and a team of Marines traveled to the future to destroy Voltex. However, in doing so, they inadvertently started a chain reaction that ended with the extermination of all life in the universe.

Now our heroes must get together one more time to save the universe before it is too late.

The Silver Timeship, the fourth book in the bestselling The Crimson Deathbringer series, has everything that makes these books so popular: time travel, epic space battles, unpredictable twists, and jump-off-the-page characters. You’ll finish The Silver Timeship in one sitting and ask for more!

Pick up Jim’s latest adventure today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Scarlet Queen : An Epic Space Opera/Time Travel Adventure (The Crimson Deathbringer Series Book 5)*




  






Can a time machine be used to save the galaxy?

Before teaming up with Tarq, Xornaa was a spy/mercenary with a terrible reputation.

After finishing a successful mission, she receives a mysterious offer, one that involves a lot of money for a seemingly easy job. But she’s gone through the wringer several times in the past, so she has her suspicions, especially when she finds out the Akakies are involved.

The femme fatale mercenary soon realizes that things aren’t as they seem, and her actions could have world-ending consequences.

Can a Xortaag spy with a shady past and questionable motives end up being a force for good in order to save the galaxy? Pick up The Scarlet Queen, the prequel to the blockbuster The Crimson Deathbringer series, and find out for yourself!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The White Republic: An Epic Space Opera/Alien Invasion Adventure (The Crimson Deathbringer Series Book 6)*




  








What will happen if the Akakies turn into the Klingons in a parallel universe?

Aided by their vastly superior technology, they’ll conquer their own galaxy, and then they’ll come for ours.

The White Republic’s navy decimates the Federation’s forces in a surprise attack. Now Jim and his friends must unite once more to kick out the invaders and liberate their worlds, but they have only a few thousand ships left. To make matters worse, they’re under a tight deadline, and time’s running out.

Fans of the bestselling The Crimson Deathbringer series know what to expect: High stakes, thrilling space battles, and unforgettable characters. Add to that campy humor and enough twists and turns to put Alfred Hitchcock to shame, and you get The White Republic in all its glory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Gray Emperor: An Epic Space Opera/Parallel Universe Adventure (The Crimson Deathbringer Series Book 7) *




  








Would you travel to a parallel universe to find someone you love?

General Maada leads his fleet to the White Republic universe, where the Xenoakakies rule with an iron fist. There, he’s surprised to meet a few old friends as well as some new foes, including the Death Angel, the legendary enemy pilot who’s killed the general’s doppelganger.

While Maada has been through his fair share of hopeless battles, this particular conflict is on another level altogether, even for him. The insects’ hold on this universe seems unshakable, and their fleet dwarfs the general’s in both numbers and power by no small margin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mr. Popper's Penguins *




  







Mr. Popper and his family have penguins in the fridge and an ice rink in the basement in this hilarious Newbery Honor book that inspired the hit movie!

How many penguins in the house is too many? Mr. Popper is a humble house painter living in Stillwater who dreams of faraway places like the South Pole. When an explorer responds to his letter by sending him a penguin named Captain Cook, Mr. Popper and his family’s lives change forever. Soon one penguin becomes twelve, and the Poppers must set out on their own adventure to preserve their home. 

First published in 1938, Mr. Popper’s Penguins is a classic tale that has enchanted young readers for generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Scarpetta Factor: Scarpetta (Book 17) (Kay Scarpetta) *




  








In this provocative thriller, forensic expert Kay Scarpetta is surrounded by familiar faces, yet traveling down the unfamiliar road of fame....

It is the week before Christmas. A tanking economy has prompted Dr. Kay Scarpetta—despite her busy schedule and her continuing work as the senior forensic analyst for CNN—to offer her services pro bono to New York City’s Office of the Chief Medical Examiner. In no time at all, her increased visibility seems to precipitate a string of unexpected and unsettling events, culminating in an ominous package—possibly a bomb—showing up at the front desk of the apartment building where she and her husband, Benton, live. Soon the apparent threat on Scarpetta’s life finds her embroiled in a surreal plot that includes a famous actor accused of an unthinkable sex crime and the disappearance of a beautiful millionaire with whom her niece, Lucy, seems to have shared a secret past.

Scarpetta’s CNN producer wants her to launch a TV show called The Scarpetta Factor. Given the bizarre events already in play, she fears that her growing fame will generate the illusion that she has a “special factor,” a mythical ability to solve all her cases. She wonders if she will end up like other TV personalities: her own stereotype.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Red Specter (Tier One Thrillers Book 5) *




  








It’s strike—and counterstrike—as John Dempsey takes the fight to the Russians in a riveting Tier One Thriller by the Wall Street Journal bestselling authors of American Operator.

When shadow warrior and former Tier One Navy SEAL John Dempsey goes undercover to meet with a Vory arms dealer, he thinks he’s laying the groundwork to penetrate the Russian criminal underground. Instead, he walks into a trap orchestrated by Zeta, the secret Russian task force behind a recent assassination attempt on the US President. For Dempsey and his team, the only way out is to lay waste to the Russians, putting a target on Ember’s back.

With Ember pitted against Zeta, a dangerous game of strike and counterstrike ensues—sanctioned in the halls of the Kremlin and the White House but disavowed to the world. As the line between espionage, counterterrorism, and spec ops blurs, Ember is ordered to eliminate their ultimate adversary, which means taking the fight against Zeta to Russian soil. But like a phoenix risen from the Cold War embers, Zeta is more capable than anyone imagines, and the Russians retaliate with an operation that will find Dempsey and task force Ember battling for survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Robert Ludlum's The Treadstone Exile (A Treadstone Novel Book 2) *




  






Former Treadstone Operative Adam Hayes finds himself at the center of a web of warring factions and high-level secrets in the second novel in the Treadstone series, the newest addition to the Robert Ludlum universe.

After the revival of Operation Treadstone, former agent Adam Hayes has retreated to Africa, determined to leave the black-ops CIA program behind for good. As a former Treadstone operative, Hayes knows just how destructive the program can be, as it turns government agents into nearly superhuman assassins. But his quiet life in Africa changes irrevocably when, while attempting to complete a charitable mission in Burkina Faso, Hayes is attacked by extremists. Forced to make an unexpected landing, his plane is damaged and he is left in a hornet's nest of trouble.

In order to get back in the air, Hayes agrees to transport a passenger—Zoe Cabot, the daughter of a tech baron—to a small coastal city. But just after Hayes completes his flight, Zoe is kidnapped. During his search for Zoe, Hayes runs afoul of multiple enemies, including a rogue Treadstone operative, all of whom are searching for him—and for the information about a wire transfer of millions of dollars bound for the relief effort in Burkina Faso.

In an action-packed, twisty showdown, Hayes must outrun the factions that are hunting him, and prevent the theft of the much-needed millions from one of Africa's poorest nations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Science of Jurassic World: The Dinosaur Facts Behind the Films*




  








A tale of some of the most amazing creatures ever to grace this tiny planet—unearth how the science fiction of the Jurassic World franchise inspired the evolution of dinosaur science.

It all began in 1993. Jurassic Park was a movie landmark in the development of computer-generated imagery and animatronic visual effects. Jurassic Park became the highest-grossing movie of that year, and the highest-grossing film ever at the time, a record held until the 1997 release of Titanic. The field of dinosaur science has blossomed by leaps and bounds and branched out in recent years, in no small part to this iconic movie series.

In The Science of Jurassic World, we experience the amazing story of the birth of the dinosaurs, how they evolved to world dominance, how some became gargantuan in size, how others grew wings and flew, and how the rest of them met an untimely end. Chapters include:

How did Jurassic Park transform dinosaur science?
Was Dr. Alan Grant’s job a walk in the park?
What’s with the giant dinosaur poop?
When will we clone dinosaurs?
And so much more!
Discover how some of cinema’s most incredible creations do justice to the jaw-dropping evolution of these fantastic creatures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Tigers of Bastogne: Voices of the 10th Armored Division in the Battle of the Bulge *




  








This chronicle of an armored division’s bravery during the Battle of the Bulge sheds new light on the legendary Siege of Bastogne in WWII.

Before the 101st Airborne Division’s famous Siege of Bastogne, there was already a US unit holding the town when they arrived. This unit—the 10th Armored Division—continued to play a major role in its defense through the German onslaught. The Tigers of Bastogne offers a detailed chronicle of the young armored division that withstood the full brunt of Manteuffel’s Fifth Panzer Army in the Ardennes.

The 10th Armored had only arrived in Europe that September as part of Patton’s Third Army. They soon faced the onslaught of Nazi panzers bursting across no-man’s-land on December 16. But they earned their nickname, “The Tiger Division,” as they went on the defensive at Bastogne, surrounded by an entire German army.

Gen. Anthony McAuliffe of the 101st Airborne said, “It seems regrettable to me that Combat Command B of the 10th Armored Division didn’t get the credit it deserved at the Battle of Bastogne. All the newspaper and radio talk was about the paratroopers. Actually the 10th Armored Division was in there a day before we were and had some very hard fighting before we ever got into it.” Fortunately, in this book, the historical record is finally corrected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Mosquito Intruder Pilot: A Young Pilot’s WW2 Experiences in Europe and the Far East *




  








Ben Walsh lied about his age to join the RAF, determined to play his part in the Second World War. He volunteered to be an intruder pilot, flying low level operations in the dark. Initially flying ops in Douglas Boston Intruder IIs, he then converted to the legendary de Havilland Mosquito FB VI. Ben flew ops for three years, starting in the skies over with Europe with 418 (RCAF) Squadron, then ferrying one of the first Mosquito FB VIs to India before flying in the Burma campaign with 27 Squadron (under Wing Commander Nicolson VC) and finally with 45 Squadron.

The Mosquito developed problems in the severe climate it encountered in the Far East which resulted in the aircraft being temporarily grounded in November 1944. This saw Ben undertaking thirteen operational sorties in venerable Tiger Moths in the Arakan.

Although Ben survived belly landings, crashes, enemy fire and engine failures, the strain of combat operations took its toll on the still-young pilot. He and his navigator asked to be removed from operations, but their request was denied, both being threatened with court martial.

By the end of the war when still only 21 years old, Ben was suffering from a nervous condition known as ‘the twitch’. His confidence and health were restored by the young woman who had been his pen friend through the war, who became his wife and the mother of the man who has compiled this dramatic and moving story – Jeremy Walsh.

Throughout the war, Ben maintained a ‘Roll of honor’ in his photograph album, memorializing his friends and colleagues who lost their lives. That album forms the backdrop to this important biography, which is based on Ben’s own recollections, his logbook and the notes he kept through the war. Mosquito Intruder Pilot is Ben’s story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/22/22.

Currently $3.

*Spider Zero Seven *




  








Silver Cross recipient, Mike Borlace is considered to be one of the most experienced combat helicopter pilots of recent times. Now he collates his experiences in this compelling wartime memoir set against the backdrop of the civil war fought in Rhodesia during the 1970s.

Helicopters were a vital component of the small Rhodesian Defence Force and as part of special forces, Borlace and his fellow aircrew soon became key weapons in the counterinsurgency operations. Adopting new flexible tactics and blending stealth with courage, they carried the fight by air to the heart of the enemy, establishing a fearsome reputation. In this vivid history, Borlace chronicles the story of airmen, soldiers and leading figures such as Joshua Nkomo and Robert Mugabe’s communist backed guerillas from the perspective of a professional officer at the sharp end.

In Spider Zero Seven, Borlace humorously recounts the training, living conditions and hardships of his time in the forces. He also touchingly depicts the human side of the military through his portrayals of his fellow pilots, technicians, medics, nurses and flying with his dog Doris.

Out of the 1096 days he served as a pilot in 7 Squadron, Borlace spent 739 days on combat operations. During his 149 contacts with the enemy he was shot down five times and wounded twice. He is one of only five recipients of the Silver Cross, the highest gallantry award given by the air force. With this authority he gives a powerful insight into the violent events of a brutal conflict, in a book that will appeal not only to those interested in military history, but also to a wider readership who enjoy a personal, true-life adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/23/22.

Currently $2.

*Phule's Company *




  







Willard J. Phule, the rich son of a millionaire arms manufacturer, reforms a group of misfits in the Space Legion, a fictional organization similar to the French Foreign Legion, into an "elite fighting force".


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*My Patients Like Treats: Tales from a House-Call Veterinarian *




  








*It’s all fun and games until somebody ends up in a cone.*

Physicians used to make house calls. Today, a few veterinarians still do. Duncan MacVean, DVM, is one such vet. His patients range from cats and dogs to pigs and lizards—each of them a unique personality. Every animal and every home is different, but every owner is the same in their affection for their companions. Without warning, MacVean finds himself in odd situations: stepping into a basement full of free-flying bats or struck speechless by a pig who loves opera so much that she falls into a trance.

The hilarious and the heartbreaking come together in this collection of true tales, all gathered from his lifelong career. MacVean finds himself riding backwards atop a potbelly pig that bucks and kicks its way down the hall, knocking over a china cabinet in the process. One woman with terminal cancer earnestly wants to know where pets go when they pass away—will her beloved cat and dog join her in the afterlife? Navigating the finer elements of human and animal interaction isn’t easy. Here, MacVean provides a glimpse into his experience with such relationships, always looking for the humor and light of every situation.

With never a dull moment, his dedication to the animals of this earth and compassion for their human caretakers drives MacVean onward, from house to house, from patient to patient. This heartwarming collection of stories brings readers along for the ride, getting to know the curious creatures he treats and their perhaps sometimes even more curious humans. My Patients Like Treats is the perfect book for animal lovers or those who simply appreciate a good story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Reading in the Brain: The New Science of How We Read *







A renowned cognitive neuroscientist?s fascinating and highly informative account of how the brain acquires reading

How can a few black marks on a white page evoke an entire universe of sounds and meanings? In this riveting investigation, Stanislas Dehaene provides an accessible account of the brain circuitry of reading and explores what he calls the ?reading paradox?: Our cortex is the product of millions of years of evolution in a world without writing, so how did it adapt to recognize words? Reading in the Brain describes pioneering research on how we process language, revealing the hidden logic of spelling and the existence of powerful unconscious mechanisms for decoding words of any size, case, or font.

Dehaene?s research will fascinate not only readers interested in science and culture, but also educators concerned with debates on how we learn to read, and who wrestle with pathologies such as dyslexia. Like Steven Pinker, Dehaene argues that the mind is not a blank slate: Writing systems across all cultures rely on the same brain circuits, and reading is only possible insofar as it fits within the limits of a primate brain. Setting cutting-edge science in the context of cultural debate, Reading in the Brain is an unparalleled guide to a uniquely human ability.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ancient Places: People and Landscape in the Emerging Northwest *




  








From a master of regional and natural history comes a collection of essays that reveals how the Pacific Northwest shaped the people—and how the people shaped the land

Drawing on a range of personal research, author Jack Nisbet engages some of the iconic images in Northwest history: from fossil riches to ice age floods; from the Willamette Meteorite to the 1872 Earthquake; from up-and-down mining cycles to steady rounds of tribal food gathering. Although the scale of time and space in some of the pieces is immense, individual characters still manage to leave their marks; even though the force of modern civilization sometimes seems overwhelming, small places and their key components somehow persevere.

These are the genesis stories of a region. In Ancient Places, Jack Nisbet uncovers touchstones across the Pacific Northwest that reveal the symbiotic relationship of people and place in this corner of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Arthur and the Lost Kingdoms *




  








A “fascinating historical detective work” that pins down the real story of the legendary medieval king and the court of Camelot (Spectator).

The Holy Grail, the kingdom of Camelot, the Knights of the Round Table, and the magical sword Excalibur are all key ingredients of the legends surrounding King Arthur. But who was he really, where did he come from, and how much of what we read about him in stories that date back to the Dark Ages is true? So far, historians have failed to show that King Arthur really existed at all, and for a good reason—they have been looking in the wrong place.

In this “vivid and thought-provoking” book, Alistair Moffat shatters all existing assumptions about Britain’s most enigmatic hero (Birmingham Evening Mail). With references to literary sources and historical documents, as well as archeology and the ancient names of rivers, hills, and forts, he strips away a thousand years of myth to unveil the real King Arthur. And in doing so, he solves one of the greatest riddles of them all—the site of Camelot itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Battle-Cruisers: A History 1908-48*




  








A lean and hungry breed of warship, the battle cruisers burned their names deeply into the annals of sea-warfare.

Fast and heavy-gunned, the battle-cruiser could overhaul and destroy anything at sea except the battleship.

The brain child of Admiral Jacky Fisher, the battle-cruiser was intended to be light, fast, and able to avoid action with ships-of-the-line.

However, the battle-cruisers came to be treated as fast battleships

…And expected to fight as a battleship.

But their design rendered them vulnerable and left them outmatched.

This weakness was cruelly exposed at the battle of Jutland in 1916, where three of the battle-cruisers exploded.

Known as the ‘Splendid Cats’ for their speed and viciousness, battle cruisers fought at Heligoland Bight, the Falkland’s Islands, Dogger Bank and Jutland.

Following the First World War the battle-cruisers biggest enemy was the scrapyard.

Once more the world was plunged into war, and four battle-cruisers would be lost during the Second World War.

The most famous is perhaps the Hood, following the action against the Bismark.

Only the Renown survived both world wars, yet she was condemned to the breaker’s yard in the summer of 1948.

From the far side of the world to home waters, the battle-cruisers played a vital part in the British war effort.

Combining meticulous research with a novelist’s flair for storytelling, Battle-Cruisers vividly describes the life and times of the sixteen battle-cruisers built for the Royal Navy and Royal Australian Navy.

Yet ships do not fight on their own. This is also the story of the men who served, lived, fought and faced adversity in these floating worlds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Burma Campaign: Disaster Into Triumph, 1942 – 45 (The Yale Library of Military History) *




  








This history reveals the failures and fortunes of leadership during the WWII campaign into Japanese-occupied Burma: “a thoroughly satisfying experience” (Kirkus).

Acclaimed historian Frank McLynn tells the story of four larger-than-life Allied commanders whose lives collided in the Burma campaign, one of the most punishing and protracted military adventures of World War II. This vivid account ranges from Britain’s defeat in 1942 through the crucial battles of Imphal and Kohima—known as "the Stalingrad of the East"—and on to ultimate victory in 1945.

Frank McLynn narrative focuses on the interactions and antagonisms of its principal players: William Slim, the brilliant general; Orde Wingate, the idiosyncratic commander of a British force of irregulars; Louis Mountbatten, one of Churchill's favorites, overpromoted to the position of Supreme Commander, S.E. Asia; and Joseph "Vinegar Joe" Stilwell, a hard-line—and openly anlgophobic—U.S. general. With lively portraits of each of these men, McLynn shows how the plans and strategies of generals and politicians were translated into a hideous reality for soldiers on the ground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Pocket Battleships of the Deutschland Class: Warships of the Kriegsmarine *




  







The warships of the World War II era German Navy are among the most popular subject in naval history with an almost uncountable number of books devoted to them. However, for a concise but authoritative summary of the design history and careers of the major surface ships it is difficult to beat a series of six volumes written by Gerhard Koop and illustrated by Klaus-Peter Schmolke. Each contains an account of the development of a particular class, a detailed description of the ships, with full technical details, and an outline of their service, heavily illustrated with plans, battle maps and a substantial collection of photographs. These have been out of print for ten years or more and are now much sought after by enthusiasts and collectors, so this new modestly priced reprint of the series will be widely welcomed.

This volume covers the three ships of a design so revolutionary that it defied conventional categories. Deutschland (later renamed Ltzow), Admiral Scheer and Admiral Graf Spee were simply termed panzerschiffe (armoured ships) by the Germans, but they were known to their opponents by the far more evocative term Pocket Battleships.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How to Become a Spy: The World War II SOE Training Manual *




  








During World War II, training in the black arts of covert operation was vital preparation for the “ungentlemanly warfare” waged by the Special Operations Executive (SOE) against Hitler’s Germany and Tojo’s Japan. In the early years of the war, the SOE set up top secret training schools to instruct prospective agents in the art of being a spy. Soon there was an international network of schools in operation in secluded locations ranging from the Scottish Highlands to Singapore and Canada.

Reproduced here is one of the most comprehensive training syllabi used at SOE’s Special Training Schools (STSs) instructing agents on how to wreak maximum havoc in occupied Europe and beyond. A staggering array of unconventional skills are covered—from burglary, close combat, and silent killing, to utilizing propaganda, surveillance, and disguise—giving an unprecedented insight into the workings of one of WWII’s most intriguing organizations.

These files, released from the British National Archive, put covert history in readers’ hands. Uncover an exciting, little-known part of WWII history and delve into the inner workings of a real spy network.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*U.S. Army Survival Manual: FM 21-76*




  








Chapter 1
INTRODUCTION
Survival Actions
Pattern for Survival

Chapter 2
PSYCHOLOGY OF SURVIVAL
A Look at Stress
Natural Reactions
Preparing Yourself

Chapter 3
SURVIVAL PLANNING AND SURVIVAL KITS
Importance of Planning
Survival Kits

Chapter 4
BASIC SURVIVAL MEDICINE
Requirements for Maintenance of Health
Medical Emergencies
Lifesaving Steps
Bone and Joint Injury
Bites and Stings
Wounds
Environmental Injuries
Herbal Medicines

Chapter 5
SHELTERS
Primary Shelter—Uniform
Shelter Site Selection
Types of Shelters


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*U.S. Air Force Survival Handbook (US Army Survival) *




  







Written for use in formal United States Air Force survival training courses, the U.S. Air Force Survival Handbook is the bible for pilots who want to stay alive—no matter what. Assuming, as the Air Force does, that flight personnel may be faced at any time with a bailout or crash landing in hostile territory without supplies, the advice here is superlatively practical, but also surprisingly readable and interesting. Detailing specific survival threats at sea, in the tropics, in the desert, in Arctic conditions, and the psychological perils of imprisonment and torture, this handbook is replete with fascinating and useful (if unsettling) information. Precisely written, profusely illustrated, and completely authoritative, this is an essential book for anyone—soldier or civilian—looking for knowledge that could prove to be the difference between life and death in a dangerous situation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/23/22.

Currently $3.

*Surge: My Journey with General David Petraeus and the Remaking of the Iraq War (The Yale Library of Military History) *




  








“The definitive account . . . A fascinating combination of grand strategy and personal vignettes” (Max Boot, The Wall Street Journal).

Finalist for the 2013 Guggenheim-Lehrman Prize in Military History

Surge is an insider’s view of the most decisive phase of the Iraq War. After exploring the dynamics of the war during its first three years, the book takes the reader on a journey to Fort Leavenworth, Kansas, where the controversial new US Army and Marine Corps counterinsurgency doctrine was developed; to Washington, DC, and the halls of the Pentagon, where the joint chiefs of staff struggled to understand the conflict; to the streets of Baghdad, where soldiers worked to implement the surge and reenergize the flagging war effort before the Iraqi state splintered; and to the halls of Congress, where Amb. Ryan Crocker and Gen. David Petraeus testified in some of the most contentious hearings in recent history.

Using newly declassified documents, unpublished manuscripts, interviews, author notes, and published sources, Surge explains how President George W. Bush, Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki, Ambassador Crocker, General Petraeus, and other US and Iraqi political and military leaders shaped the surge from the center of the maelstrom in Baghdad and Washington.

“This is one of the best books to emerge from the Iraq War. I expect it will be remembered as one of the most insightful accounts from an insider of the key ‘surge’ phase of that conflict. The chapter on the Sunni Awakening especially stands out as a terrific overview of that critical development.” —Thomas E. Ricks, author of Fiasco


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/24/22.

Currently $1.

*Lost Galaxy: The Complete Series (Books 1-6) (Complete Series Box Sets) *




  








AN INVASION. A CONSPIRACY. ONE SHOT AT REDEMPTION.

The Lost Galaxy series follows the adventures of a lone lawman, his aging and possibly insane spaceship, and a trio of mercenaries, new recruits, and hardened criminals who are all swept together behind an alien invasion that could wipe out humanity.

As Provincial Sergeant Jack Bowman and his ragtag group race to save themselves and warn humanity of the invasion force, they learn that there is more at stake than anyone—human or alien—could have guessed.

A conspiracy could bring down everything in the galaxy...

Lost Galaxy: The Complete Series is old-fashioned space opera at its best, perfect for fans of thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for nonstop adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!

Includes all 6 books in the Lost Galaxy series:


The Last Enemy
Beyond Revolt
Shadowland
The Last Deceit
Swept Away
On Redemption


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Stars Dark: The Complete Series (Complete Series Box Sets) *




  








"FUN, PULPY SCI-FI ACTION!"

Includes the full series plus an exclusive bonus story!

The starship Yellowjacket is no pushover, but when an alien force larger than any in living memory appears out of nowhere, the ship is overwhelmed and left for dead on a hostile world.

Captain Brynn Jameson must face his personal demons when he learns the architect of the invasion has a vendetta against him.

Meanwhile, the resourceful crew must find a way to repair the crippled ship, gather allies, and get back in the fight -- before there's no fight left to join.

Note: The Stars Dark series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!

Includes all books in the Stars Dark series:


Marooned
Last Run
Forsaken
Under Siege
Judgment
Lost Sky
Fury
Revenge
Bonus story: Home


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tier One (Tier One Thrillers Book 1)*




  








In a world violated by terror, the old lines have blurred. Meet the next generation of covert ops.

John Dempsey’s life—as an elite Tier One Navy SEAL named Jack Kemper—is over. A devastating terrorist action catapults him from a world of moral certainty and decisive orders into the shadowy realm of espionage, where ambiguity is the only rule. His new mission: hunt down those responsible for the greatest tragedy in the history of the US Special Ops and bring them to justice.

But how does a man torn between duty and revenge walk the line and preserve his soul?

As Dempsey struggles with the games of spies, the case propels him across the globe in a desperate effort to prevent a new, horrifying attack on American soil.

Once, John Dempsey followed orders blindly. Now he sees behind the curtain, and the security of the civilized world rests on one question: Can a Tier One Navy SEAL adapt and become the world’s most lethal spy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Crusaders: The Epic History of the Wars for the Holy Lands *




  








A major new history of the Crusades with an unprecedented wide scope, told in a tableau of portraits of people on all sides of the wars, from the author of Powers and Thrones.

For more than one thousand years, Christians and Muslims lived side by side, sometimes at peace and sometimes at war. When Christian armies seized Jerusalem in 1099, they began the most notorious period of conflict between the two religions. Depending on who you ask, the fall of the holy city was either an inspiring legend or the greatest of horrors. In Crusaders, Dan Jones interrogates the many sides of the larger story, charting a deeply human and avowedly pluralist path through the crusading era.

Expanding the usual timeframe, Jones looks to the roots of Christian-Muslim relations in the eighth century and tracks the influence of crusading to present day. He widens the geographical focus to far-flung regions home to so-called enemies of the Church, including Spain, North Africa, southern France, and the Baltic states. By telling intimate stories of individual journeys, Jones illuminates these centuries of war not only from the perspective of popes and kings, but from Arab-Sicilian poets, Byzantine princesses, Sunni scholars, Shi'ite viziers, Mamluk slave soldiers, Mongol chieftains, and barefoot friars.

Crusading remains a rallying call to this day, but its role in the popular imagination ignores the cooperation and complicated coexistence that were just as much a feature of the period as warfare. The age-old relationships between faith, conquest, wealth, power, and trade meant that crusading was not only about fighting for the glory of God, but also, among other earthly reasons, about gold. In this richly dramatic narrative that gives voice to sources usually pushed to the margins, Dan Jones has written an authoritative survey of the holy wars with global scope and human focus.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Secret World: A History of Intelligence (The Henry L. Stimson Lectures Series) *




  








The first-ever detailed, comprehensive history of intelligence, from Moses and Sun Tzu to the present day
“A comprehensive exploration of spying in its myriad forms from the Bible to the present day.”—Ben Macintyre, “By the Book,” New York Times Book Review

“For anyone with a taste for wide-ranging and shrewdly gossipy history—or, for that matter, for anyone with a taste for spy stories—Andrew’s is one of the most entertaining books of the past few years.”—Adam Gopnik, New Yorker

The history of espionage is far older than any of today’s intelligence agencies, yet the long history of intelligence operations has been largely forgotten. The codebreakers at Bletchley Park, the most successful World War II intelligence agency, were completely unaware that their predecessors in earlier moments of national crisis had broken the codes of Napoleon during the Napoleonic wars and those of Spain before the Spanish Armada.

Those who do not understand past mistakes are likely to repeat them. Intelligence is a prime example. At the outbreak of World War I, the grasp of intelligence shown by U.S. President Woodrow Wilson and British Prime Minister Herbert Asquith was not in the same class as that of George Washington during the Revolutionary War and leading eighteenth-century British statesmen.

In this book, the first global history of espionage ever written, distinguished historian Christopher Andrew recovers much of the lost intelligence history of the past three millennia—and shows us its relevance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Cap: The Price of a Life *




  








A Polish survivor’s “brutal and beautifully written” Holocaust memoir. “The power of his portrayal of one man’s instinct for survival . . . cannot be denied” (The Boston Globe).

The Cap is an unconventional Holocaust memoir that defies all moral judgment and ventures into a soul blackened by the unforgiving cruelty of its surroundings. Roman Frister’s memoir of his life before, during, and after his imprisonment in the Nazi concentration camps sparked enormous controversy and became an international bestseller. With bone-chilling candor, Frister illustrates how the impulse to live unhinges our comfortable notions of morality, blurring the boundary between victim and oppressor and leaving absolutely no room for martyrdom.

A Polish survivor’s “brutal and beautifully written” Holocaust memoir. “The power of his portrayal of one man’s instinct for survival . . . cannot be denied” (The Boston Globe).

The Cap is an unconventional Holocaust memoir that defies all moral judgment and ventures into a soul blackened by the unforgiving cruelty of its surroundings. Roman Frister’s memoir of his life before, during, and after his imprisonment in the Nazi concentration camps sparked enormous controversy and became an international bestseller. With bone-chilling candor, Frister illustrates how the impulse to live unhinges our comfortable notions of morality, blurring the boundary between victim and oppressor and leaving absolutely no room for martyrdom.

By the time Roman Frister was sixteen, he had watched his mother murdered by an SS officer and he had waited for his father to expire, eager to retrieve a hidden half loaf of bread from beneath the dying man’s cot. When confronted with certain death, he placed another inmate in harm’s way to save himself. Frister’s resilience and instinct for self-preservation—developed in the camps—become the source of his life’s successes and failures. Chilling and unsentimental, The Cap is a rare and unadorned self-portrait of a man willing to show all of his scars. Reflected in stark relief are the indelible wounds of all twentieth-century European Jews. An exceptional and groundbreaking testimony, Roman Frister’s “gut-wrenching memoir is a must-read” (Kirkus Reviews).
Chilling and unsentimental, The Cap is a rare and unadorned self-portrait of a man willing to show all of his scars. Reflected in stark relief are the indelible wounds of all twentieth-century European Jews. An exceptional and groundbreaking testimony, Roman Frister’s “gut-wrenching memoir is a must-read” (Kirkus Reviews).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*An Expendable Squadron: The Story of 217 Squadron, Coastal Command, 1939–1945 *




  







Roy Nesbit's highly illustrated history of Coastal Command's 217 Squadron the squadron in which he served gives a first-hand insight into the hazardous low-level missions the squadron flew against enemy shipping and ports during the Second World War. He chronicles the squadron's operations from the outbreak of war when it patrolled in Avro Ansons over the Western Approaches to the English Channel. Then came the most intense period of its wartime career when, flying Beauforts, it concentrated on minelaying and attacks on shipping along the west coast of German-occupied France. It also mounted daring raids on huge U-boat bunkers and other enemy installations.

The story of these dangerous operations, in which many aircraft were lost and airmen were killed, makes up the most memorable section of the narrative. But Roy Nesbit takes the squadron's story right through to the later years of the war when, after a short and even more dangerous period flying from Malta in order to sink enemy shipping in the Mediterranean, it was based in Ceylon and was re-equipped with Beaufighters for the battle against the Japanese. In addition to telling the story of the squadron and the men who served in it, the narrative describes the conditions endured by the French people in the ports 217 attacked, and it covers the raids launched against German coastal bases after the squadron had moved to the Far East. 

An Expendable Squadron will be absorbing reading for anyone who has a special interest in the history of Coastal Command, in the aircraft 217 Squadron flew, and in the experience of combat flying seventy years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Project Seven Alpha: American Airlines in Burma, 1942 (Aviator Book 1) *




  








The true story of American Airlines pilots who ferried essential supplies to US troops over the Himalayas is recounted in this thrilling WWII history.

In late 1941, to prevent a Japanese invasion of India, President Roosevelt formed a defensive line on the eastern side of the Patkai and Himalayan Mountain Ranges. To support these troops, he needed an air supply from Eastern India. But he lacked the aircraft and pilots capable of navigating “The Hump”—the dangerous path over the world's highest mountains. The solution was Project Seven Alpha: a plan to enlist the DC-3 aircraft and World War I veteran pilots of American Airlines.

This newly formed Squadron would fly these medium-range aircraft in a series of long-distance hops across the Pacific and Southern Asia to the Assam Valley in India. They would then establish the vital supply route carrying arms, ammunition and food to the Allied bases and return with wounded personnel. Based on the experiences of those who were involved, this is the story of this little-known operation of the Burma Campaign.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lightning from the Cockpit: Flying the Supersonic Legend *




  







The English Electric Lightning was the only single-seat supersonic interceptor fighter designed and manufactured in the UK. It saw service with the RAF in the sixties and seventies and gained a worthy reputation for its speed ( in excess of Mach 2 ) and phenomenal rate of climb.

It was, however, a not entirely reliable aeroplane and over fifty were lost during its operational career. In this book, the author has gathered together 16 personal accounts of what it was like to fly the Lightning, thrilling stories that convey the immense brute power of the machine and also its many pitfalls. It will enthrall the enormous following the aircraft still enjoys. Two are now flying in South Africa and four are being restored to flight-worthy condition in the UK. To see a Lightning take off and climb vertically until it vanishes into the sky is one of the most spectacular sights in aviation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/24/22.

Currently $3.

*Logistics in the Falklands War: A Case Study in Expeditionary Warfare *




  








A military logistics expert analyzes the detailed coordination employed by the British during the Falklands War in 1982.

While many books have been written on the Falklands War, this is the first to focus on the vital aspect of logistics. The challenges were huge: the lack of preparation time, the urgency, the huge distances involved, and the need to requisition ships from trade to name but four.

After a brief discussion of events leading to Argentina’s invasion, the book details the rush to re-organize and deploy forces, dispatch a large task force, the innovative solutions needed to sustain the task force, the vital staging base at Ascension Island, the in-theatre resupply, the set-backs, and finally the restoring of order after victory.

Had the logistics plan failed, victory would have been impossible and humiliation inevitable, with no food for the troops, no ammunition for the guns, no medical support for casualties, etc.

The lessons learned have never been more important with increasing numbers of out-of-area operations required in remote trouble spots at short notice. The Falklands experience is crucial for the education of new generations of military planners and fascinating for military buffs, and this book fills an important gap.

“With inadequate training, little intelligence, no contingency plan, a politically driven rush and at 8,000 miles, it is not surprising that logistics during Op CORPORATE were confusing and challenging. It has taken a US Army general to explain why. We should all be grateful.” —Michael Clapp, Commander Amphibious Task Force


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/25/22.

Currently $1.

*The Tyr: Arrival (The Tyr Trilogy Book 1) *




  








Can one family save a world?

Daniel Clay fought across the galaxy as a corporate soldier. He left the violence behind for a life of science, raising a family far from the bloodshed of the Corporation. With his wife, Sarah, and son, Michael, he studied the alien Tyr for years, hidden among their complex societies. Their mission should have ended with the arrival of a replacement team. Instead, the Clays’ corporate overlords choose a death sentence: an invasion fleet to conquer the Tyr.

This first contact will destroy the Tyr, and only Daniel Clay and his family can help fight back against the drug-fueled conscripts and military might of the invaders. The Clays must help the Tyr from the shadows or be killed by the Tyr who fear them...or by the Corporation they’ve betrayed.

But the Clays aren’t the only hidden power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Murder by Month Romcom Mystery Fall Bundle : Books 5-7 (The Murder by Month Romcom Mystery Bundles Book 2) *




  








✨ "Snappy jokes...edgy dialog...and a classic romance setup enhance a clever plot. More spunky than sweet; get started on this Lefty-nominated series if you've previously missed it."―Library Journal (starred review) ✨

From Amazon Charts bestselling author Jess Lourey comes a compilation of three full-length, romcom mystery novels that will leave you guessing―and laughing―until the very end! These are the included books:

September Mourn
October Fest
November Hunt

Ride along with fish-out-of-water Mira James and her quirky Battle Lake crew as they navigate hilarious romance, hidden mysteries, and a dead body a month. Three laugh-out-loud page-turners in one convenient bundle!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Beautiful Place to Die: A Kiku - Yakuza Assassin - Action Thriller Novel (Kiku - Yakuza Assassin - Action Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








The most dangerous woman in the world is the one who is completely dead inside.
For hell has no fury like a woman scorned…

Orphaned as a little girl, Kiku Inuzuka was taken in by the Yakuza crime syndicate and forged into one of their deadliest assassins. When tasked to protect a young boy she inadvertently discovers his shocking true identity—heir to the Yakuza throne. The startling revelation tests her deep loyalties to the organization that saved her. With a price on the boy’s head and a target on her back, she must not only shield him from the ruthless Russian mafia but also from a traitor within the Yakuza itself. Torn between love and honor, duty and scorn, Kiku must decide where her loyalties lie before it’s too late.

WARNING: If you have plans, cancel them! You won’t be able to stop reading, so get ready to strap in, buckle up, and hang on for an action-thrill ride of your life!

Award-winning, Wall Street Journal bestselling author Christopher Greyson breaks the mold for action-thrillers. Join Kiku as she races across the globe from Chicago to Hong Kong, the streets of Japan, and the tundra of Russia, taking on the mob, Yakuza, black market, and anyone else who stands in her way!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Our Friends Beneath the Sands: The Foreign Legion in France's Colonial Conquests 1870-1935 *




  








The gripping true story of the French Foreign Legion in the Sahara.

Ever since the 1920s the popular legend of the French Foreign Legion has been formed by P.C. Wren's novel BEAU GESTE - a world of remote forts, warrior tribes, and desperate men of all nationalities enlisting under pseudonyms to fight and die under the desert sun.

As with all clichés, the reality is far richer and more surprising than this. In this book Martin Windrow describes desert battles and famous last stands in gripping detail - but he also shows exactly what the Foreign Legion were doing in North Africa in the first place. He explains how French colonial methods there actually had their roots in the jungles of Vietnam, and how the political pressures that kept the empire expanding can be traced to battles on the streets of Paris itself. His description of the Berber tribesmen of Morocco also reveals some disturbing modern parallels: the formidable guerrillas of the 1920s were inspired by an Islamic fundamentalist who was adept at using the world's media to further his cause.

Martin Windrow's previous book THE LAST VALLEY received fabulous reviews across the English-speaking world. This unique book, which is the first to examine the 'golden age' of the Foreign Legion has followed suit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Legion of the Damned: The Adventures of Bennett J. Doty*




  








The Legion of the Damned tells the story of Bennett Jeffries Doty, an American soldier and adventurer who enlisted in the Foreign Legion, fought in Syria, deserted, and was captured and then sentenced to death.

Fate intervened in the form of an American foreign correspondent covering the fighting in Syria, whom Doty met just days before deserting, and it was no doubt owing to this meeting and the ensuing publicity that Doty managed to escape his plight, with his sentence reduced to an eight-year prison term in a French military prison.

He eventually received a full pardon and ticket out of the Legion. Shortly after his release from prison and his return back to the United States in December of 1927, he published this book.

An exciting and action-packed Foreign Legion memoir!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/26/22.

Currently $2.

*Sand (The Sand Chronicles) *




  








The old world is buried. A new one has been forged atop the shifting dunes. Here in this land of howling wind and infernal sand, four siblings find themselves scattered and lost. Their father was a sand diver, one of the elite few who could travel deep beneath the desert floor and bring up the relics and scraps that keep their people alive. But their father is gone. And the world he left behind might be next.

Welcome to the world of Sand, a novel by New York Times best-selling author Hugh Howey. Sand is an exploration of lawlessness, the tale of a land ignored. Here is a people left to fend for themselves. Adjust your ker and take a last, deep breath before you enter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*E-Day III: Dark Moon (E-Day Trilogy Book 3) *




  








The final battle for humanity is about to begin ...

On the moon, Ronin Hayashi trains to protect the colonies from the inevitable invasion of the machines. While he prepares to stand his ground, Sergeant Tadhg Walsh is planning an escape mission to deliver a weapon to the resistance on Earth.

At Neptune Station, Captain Akira Hayashi and Shadow Squad have returned from a deadly journey into enemy territory where they learn the machines are building an army at an astonishing rate. After continued attempts to contact the Lunar Defense Corps for help, Shadow Squad accepts the hard truth--the LDC isn’t coming.

With hope for salvation dwindling, Akira deploys on a desperate mission to find Apeiron, believing only she can stop Doctor Otto Cross from completing his reset of Earth. But Akira soon realizes they need more than just Apeiron. Shadow Squad must somehow reunite with Tadhg and the weapon he carries. Only then can Akira lead the charge against the machines in one last fight for the future of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Phule's Paradise (Phule's Company 2)*




  







THE FEW. THE PROUD. THE STUPID. THE INEPT.

It was the perfect solution, put highly connected Captain Willard Phule in charge of the worst dregs of the Space Force. Sure, Phule’s Company may be a band of rejects and misfits, but they did manage to save the day with their unorthodox methods. Embarrassed, the Space Force may have found the perfect equation for disaster: Assign Phule’s pack of oddballs to save the Fat Chance Casino from a criminal take over. Phule’s Company may stop the mob ... but who will save the casino from them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Phule and His Money: Amusement Parks—The Final Frontier (Phule's Company 3) *




  







Captain Willard Phule has whipped his troops into shape, turning Phule’s Company from the laughingstock of the Legion into…a crack team of casino security guards. Now his company is deployed to help an underdeveloped planet. And what better way to utilize their major area of expertise—goofing off—than to turn the planet into the biggest intergalactic playground ever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fire, Ice, and Physics: The Science of Game of Thrones *




  








Exploring the science in George R. R. Martin’s fantastical world, from the physics of an ice wall to the genetics of the Targaryens and Lannisters

Game of Thrones is a fantasy that features a lot of made-up science—fabricated climatology (when is winter coming?), astronomy, metallurgy, chemistry, and biology. Most fans of George R. R. Martin’s fantastical world accept it all as part of the magic. A trained scientist, watching the fake science in Game of Thrones, might think, “But how would it work?” In Fire, Ice, and Physics, Rebecca Thompson turns a scientist’s eye on Game of Thrones, exploring, among other things, the science of an ice wall, the genetics of the Targaryen and Lannister families, and the biology of beheading. Thompson, a PhD in physics and an enthusiastic Game of Thrones fan, uses the fantasy science of the show as a gateway to some interesting real science, introducing GOT fandom to a new dimension of appreciation.

Thompson starts at the beginning, with winter, explaining seasons and the very elliptical orbit of the Earth that might cause winter to come (or not come). She tells us that ice can behave like ketchup, compares regular steel to Valyrian steel, explains that dragons are “bats, but with fire,” and considers Targaryen inbreeding. Finally she offers scientific explanations of the various types of fatal justice meted out, including beheading, hanging, poisoning (reporting that the effects of “the Strangler,” administered to Joffrey at the Purple Wedding, resemble the effects of strychnine), skull crushing, and burning at the stake.

Even the most faithful Game of Thrones fans will learn new and interesting things about the show from Thompson’s entertaining and engaging account. Fire, Ice, and Physics is an essential companion for all future bingeing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*What Your Doctor Wants You to Know to Crush Medical Debt: A Health System Insider's 3 Steps to Protect Yourself from America's #1 Cause of Bankruptcy *




  








Medical bills can bury you in debt for the rest of your life, but it doesn’t have to be that way.



No matter how much you owe, there’s a better way to get rid of your medical debt beyond bankruptcy.



When Dr. Virgie Bright Ellington became a cancer patient, she faced insurmountable medical bills. That’s when she took her insider industry knowledge and put it to work. In Crush Medical Debt, she shares her secrets to help individuals, families, and veterans protect against America’s number one cause of bankruptcy—medical debt. Filled with practical and step-by-step strategies, this guide provides the tools you need to stop spending money you don't owe and save yourself from becoming a victim of a predatory healthcare system.



You’ll discover:


How to get rid of your medical debt and hospital bills in three simple steps—without going bankrupt.
Definitions to help you catch common CPT code and medical bill mistakes.
How to effectively communicate with your provider to fix mistakes in your bills or coverage, including COVID-19 and pandemic-related costs.
What to do when your private insurance company, Medicaid, or Medicare won’t cover your medical costs.
Debt management tips to negotiate a lower bill and set up an interest-free payment plan regardless of your credit score.


Get the healthcare you need while taking care of your financial health at the same time. Fight back against predatory billing practices! Uncover the secrets in Crush Medical Debt to free yourself from a lifetime of bills and save your financial life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Here, Right Matters: An American Story *




  








Retired U.S. Army Lieutenant Colonel Alexander Vindman, who found himself at the center of a firestorm for his decision to report the infamous phone call that led to presidential impeachment, tells his own story for the first time. Here, Right Matters is a stirring account of Vindman's childhood as an immigrant growing up in New York City, his career in service of his new home on the battlefield and at the White House, and the decisions leading up to, and fallout surrounding, his exposure of President Trump's abuse of power.

0900, Thursday, July 25, 2019: President Trump called Ukraine’s President Zelensky, supposedly to congratulate him on his recent victory. In the months that followed, the American public would only learn what happened on that call because Alexander Vindman felt duty-bound to report it up the chain of command: that the President of the United States had extorted a foreign ally to damage a political challenger at home. Vindman’s actions and subsequent testimony before congress would lead to Trump’s impeachment and affirm Vindman's belief that he had done the right thing in the face of intense pressure to stay silent. But it would come at an enormous cost, straining relationships with colleagues, superiors, and even his own father, and eventually end his decorated career in the US Army, by a Trump administration intent on retribution. 

Here, Right Matters is Vindman’s proud, passionate, and candid account of his family, his career, and the moment of truth he faced for his nation. As an immigrant, raised by a father who fled the Soviet Union in pursuit of a better life for his children, Vindman learned about respect for truth throughout his education and military service. As this memoir makes clear, his decision to speak up about the July 25th call was never a choice: it was Vindman’s duty, as a naturalized citizen and member of the armed forces. In the wake of his testimony, he would endure furious partisan attacks on his record and his loyalty. But far louder was the extraordinary chorus of support from citizens who were collectively intent on reaffirming an abiding American commitment to integrity. 

In the face of a sure-fire career derailment and public excoriation, Vindman heeded the lessons from the people and institutions who instilled in him the moral compass and the courage to act decisively. Like so many other American immigrant families, the Vindmans had to learn to build a life from scratch and take big risks to achieve important goals. Here, Right Matters is about the quiet heroes who keep us safe; but, above all, it is a call to arms for those who refuse to let America betray its true self.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ali Cross: The Secret Detective *




  








The #1 bestselling kid detective is back! Mysteries, crime-solving, homeroom—all in a day's work for Ali Cross. 

Ali Cross has always looked up to his father, the famous detective Alex Cross. And after helping to solve two big cases, Ali knows he has what it takes to follow in his father's footsteps. Eager to keep solving crimes, Ali and his friends hack into police calls and go to crime scenes to watch the detectives at work—and try to crack the cases themselves.

But when Ali witnesses something horrible, he has to grapple with tough questions about what it means to be a detective and a detective's son. Will Ali find a way to follow in his father’s footsteps . . . or will he be the one in danger’s path?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bewitched to Death 3 Book Box Set (The Crayon Kitten Cozy Mystery Series) *




  








Welcome to Parsons Where the Ghosts Are Burly and Tattooed and the Witches Commune With the Dead

Kacie Thatcher likes to use her powers to speak to the dead and pad her wallet at the same time. However, when she's called back to her hometown to settle her estranged dead sister's affairs, she discovers a world of enchantment and murder. While not wanting to stay, one herbal potion witch, a fae, and her dead sister's familiar, a crayon kitty, persuade her to remain in town. A muscular and bald ghost also implores her to stay and help him where her dead sister left off.

When a murder occurs in the mostly serene town, the local Sheriff calls on Kacie to help. Her sister assisted him before and he feels Kacie may be able to as well. But does Kacie want to be involved? Is a murder investigation and a burly ghost too much for the young witch? Or, over the course of the series, will she find her the true meaning of friendship and love while battling against an evil force.


----------



## telracs

Just a note, in my opinion the Phule books should be read in order, and for some reason, book one is not discounted....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Nest *




  








#1 New York Times bestselling author Terry Goodkind reinvents the thriller with a provocative, page-turning walk among evil.

Kate Bishop thought she was an ordinary woman living and working in Chicago. But when she unexpectedly finds herself in the middle of a police investigation into a brutal murder, Kate makes a shocking discovery: she has the ability to identify killers just by looking into their eyes.

Trying to grasp the implications of this revelation, Kate is drawn deep into a world of terror. She is tracked down by Jack Raines, a mysterious author with shadowy connections to those who share her ability. He tells Kate that her unique vision also makes her a target, and only he can help her.

Now, hot on Jack and Kate’s heels are a force of super-predators, vicious and bloodthirsty killers who will stop at nothing until Kate is dead. But even as she fights for her life, Kate still isn’t sure if Jack is really her salvation, or another killer coming to slaughter her.

An explosive mix of action and suspense, Nest is a landmark new novel from worldwide bestselling author Terry Goodkind, and a complete reinvention of the contemporary thriller. Travel with Goodkind on a dangerous journey to the back alleys of the darknet, to the darkest corners of our minds, and to the very origins of what it is to be human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Brilliant Abyss: Exploring the Majestic Hidden Life of the Deep Ocean, and the Looming Threat That Imperils It *




  








A journey into the alien depths of the sea, and into our possible future, from a marine biologist known for “nature writing at its most engaging” (Sunday Express).

A golden era of deep-sea discovery is underway as revolutionary studies rewrite the very notion of life on Earth and the rules of what is possible. In the process, the abyss is being revealed as perhaps the most amazing part of our planet, its topography even more varied and extreme than its landmass counterpart.

Teeming with unsuspected life, an extraordinary, interconnected ecosystem deep below the waves has a huge effect on our daily lives, influencing climate and weather systems, with the potential for much more—good or bad, depending on how it is exploited. Currently, the fantastic creatures that live in the deep—many of them incandescent in a world without light—and its formations capture and trap vast quantities of carbon that would otherwise poison our atmosphere, and novel bacteria as yet undiscovered hold the promise of potent new medicines. Yet the deep also holds huge mineral riches lusted after by nations and corporations; mining them could ultimately devastate the planet, compounded by the deepening impacts of ubiquitous pollutants and rampant overfishing.

Eloquently and passionately, the author of Spirals in Time and Eye of the Shoal brings to life the majesty and mystery of an alien realm that nonetheless sustains us, while urgently making clear the price we could pay if it is further disrupted. The Brilliant Abyss is at once a revelation and a clarion call to preserve this vast unseen world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

telracs said:


> Just a note, in my opinion the Phule books should be read in order, and for some reason, book one is not discounted....


That's because it was on sale on 23 Aug 2022. Anyone who was checking this site would have picked it up then and can now continue the series.

Amazon has the habit of randomly putting books on sale not in series order so the best bet is to pick up the books you are interested in from a series and wait for the others. They may or may not come up on a sale price. I can't figure out how/why/when Amazon puts books up at sale prices.









Bargain Book Finds 2022


$2. Sphere of Influence “Mills is fast becoming the new master of gripping and intelligent page-turners.”—Tom Clancy The videotapes arrive at television stations across the nation. Their chilling message: Al Qaeda has secured a rocket launcher on American soil. Their potential targets...




www.kboards.com


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bowmen of England *




  








The centuries-long history of the legendary and deadly English longbow is explored and explained in a “classic work . . . an engaging, enjoyable read” (De Re Military).

From the twelfth to the fifteenth centuries, the longbow was the weapon that changed European history more than any other. In the skilled hands of English and Welsh archers it revolutionized all the medieval concepts and traditions of war. It was the winning factor in every major battle from Morlaix in 1342 to Patay in 1429.

This well-researched study of the English longbow from its early development until the Wars of the Roses offers fascinating insight into a game-changing tool of warfare and the men who wielded it in an age of courage, vitality, and endurance—culminating in an enthralling reconstruction of the engagement in which it was last used: in 1940 France at the outbreak of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Liberator: One World War II Soldier's 500-Day Odyssey from the Beaches of Sicily to the Gates of Dachau *




  






The untold story of the bloodiest and most dramatic march to victory of the Second World War—now a Netflix original series starring Jose Miguel Vasquez, Bryan Hibbard, and Bradley James

“Exceptional . . . worthy addition to vibrant classics of small-unit history like Stephen Ambrose’s Band of Brothers.”—Wall Street Journal

Written with Alex Kershaw's trademark narrative drive and vivid immediacy, The Liberator traces the remarkable battlefield journey of maverick U.S. Army officer Felix Sparks through the Allied liberation of Europe—from the first landing in Italy to the final death throes of the Third Reich.

Over five hundred bloody days, Sparks and his infantry unit battled from the beaches of Sicily through the mountains of Italy and France, ultimately enduring bitter and desperate winter combat against the die-hard SS on the Fatherland's borders. Having miraculously survived the long, bloody march across Europe, Sparks was selected to lead a final charge to Bavaria, where he and his men experienced some of the most intense street fighting suffered by Americans in World War II.

And when he finally arrived at the gates of Dachau, Sparks confronted scenes that robbed the mind of reason—and put his humanity to the ultimate test.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Fortitude: The D-Day Deception Campaign *




  






The objective was to persuade the enemy that the long-awaited landings would take place in the Pas-de-Calais, and that any attack in Normandy would be nothing more than a diversionary feint that could be safely ignored. Hundreds of bogus agent reports were manufactured, an entire US Army Group was invented, false radio signals transmitted, and inflatable tanks, dummy bombers built of balsa wood and canvas landing craft were positioned where they could be photographed by the Luftwaffe. Each itemed an imminent amphibious assault from Dover, across the shortest stretch of the English Channel. Operation Fortitude was an extraordinary success. In this volume, the classified official history of the entire operation, written by Roger Hesketh as head of the team of D-Day deception specialists, has been declassified and released.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Vietnam: The Real War *




  








This collection of images from the Associated Press Saigon bureau is the ultimate photographic record of the drama and tragedy of the Vietnam War.

To cover the Vietnam War, the Associated Press gathered an extraordinary group of superb photojournalists in its Saigon bureau, creating one of the great photographic legacies of the 20th century. Collected here are images that tell the story of the war that left a deep and lasting impression on American life. These are pictures that both recorded and made history.

Author and journalist Pete Hamill, who reported from Vietnam in 1965, celebrates the achievement of these courageous photojournalists in a moving introductory essay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Isaac Camacho: An American Hero*




  








This military biography recounts the incredible story of a Green Beret who survived capture and torture in Vietnam before escaping to freedom.

Raised in El Paso, Texas, Isaac Camacho enlisted in the U.S. Army as a young man and soon joined the ranks of an elite Special Forces Group. He served with distinction in the Vietnam War, training Civilian Irregular Defense Guard personnel at a camp near Cambodia’s Parrot’s Beak region. But in November of 1963, he was captured by the Viet Cong and subjected to nearly two years of excruciating torture.

Shackled, worked like an animal, and routinely interrogated, Camacho somehow managed to plan and execute a harrowing escape. On his long trek through enemy territory, he endured hellish jungle conditions and suffered from malaria, beriberi, and hepatitis. Yet he through it all he remained determined to live up to the Military Code of Conduct and to fight another day for his country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/26/22.

Currently $4.

*Navy SEAL Sniper: An Intimate Look at the Sniper of the 21st Century*




  








“A look at all aspects of the deadliest marksmen on the battlefield… It is indeed a complete practical guide on the subject.” —Shooting Illustrated

The sniper is a battlefield threat second to none. Mastering the art of marksmanship is critical—but is only part of what makes a Navy SEAL sniper. Snipers must be able to apply the craft in an urban environment or alone on a hostile mountaintop with equal effectiveness. Today’s sniper must not just leverage technological advances but also have the foreknowledge to select the best rifle and gear for the mission. Increasingly, he must have the mental toughness to adapt to a constantly changing environment, gather intelligence, and truly act as a force multiplier.

In this comprehensive book, former Navy SEAL sniper instructor Brandon Webb and fellow Navy SEAL snipers Chris Kyle and Glen Doherty reveal not just the fundamentals of marksmanship but also the science of shooting, stalking, and camouflage and how technological advances have changed the training and increased the effectiveness of the modern sniper. Including maritime, helicopter, and urban sniper operations, this updated edition also goes into detail on the latest research, development, testing, and evaluation of weapons and optics. From the basics like compensating for wind and bullet drop, to camouflage and placing yourself or your team in the best position to take a photo or pull a trigger, Webb and Doherty cover the critical elements that comprise the twenty-first century sniper.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/27/22.

Currently $1.

*Fight or Flight (Adrenaline Rush Book 1) *




  








An amazing story. You see the action, you smell the fear, you are right there with the heroes. Well worth your read! -- Michael Anderle

Ben “Coop” Cooper is a washed-up, blacklisted, former movie star.

He’s also dying.

Out of hope and with no other options, Coop figures he has nothing to lose when an alien robot offers him a chance to resurrect his fallen star.

He jumps at the chance of a lead role in a new movie, knowing it will be his last.

There’s a catch. The robot tells him that in exchange for the opportunity to make his swansong, he must take part in a medical experiment.

Except...the movie role is a lie, and the aliens intend on killing him once their experiment is concluded.

Coop’s “treatment” succeeds beyond expectation, curing his illness and rejuvenating his body. Then the true potential of the human body is revealed when he discovers his new abilities.

Now he just has to survive long enough to make it worthwhile…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Alien Thrill Seeker (Adrenaline Rush Book 2) *




  








Before being injected by an alien virus, Ben "Coop" Cooper was an alcoholic, washed-up movie star. Saved from dying by an out-of-this-world offer, his body was healed and his aging process reversed.

Now a race of machine intelligences called the Box are hunting both him and Dr. Jessica Acorns, the doctor who created the virus.

It’s curtains for Coop. Or maybe not…

An unexpected side effect of the virus has created Dyrk, a viral personality living in Coop's head.

Dyrk believes he’s a hero and insists he can defeat the Box. But victory over the aliens that can spread their awareness across multiple robot bodies and getting everyone safely off Titan comes at a cost.

Coop has to surrender control of their shared body for a while.

Dyrk has his own agenda. He wants to save Potato, the alien lifeform that is the source of the virus and the most holy of objects to the Box.

Subterfuge, battles with robot hordes, and a run-in with an alien crime boss stand in Coop's way. But he's feeling better than he has in years, and the show must go on!

Maybe when the dust settles, he can figure out what to do with the viral intelligence that has taken up residence in his mind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hopscotch *




  








What exciting new experiences would you choose to explore? What forbidden desires would you indulge? Suppose someone stole your life—how far would you go to get it back?

From New York Times bestselling author Kevin J. Anderson comes a pure adrenaline thriller of hijacked identities, elusive motives, and deeply buried secrets—a disturbing, thought-provoking excursion into a sleek, hedonistic society where nothing is your own … not even your soul.

For a fee, Eduard Swan will swap bodies with people in distress—those facing surgeries, emotional crises, moments of unpleasantness or discomfort they can’t or would rather not deal with. Eduard will experience the suffering for them. It’s a lucrative business, and in a world in which no one is required to feel any pain, there is no end of clients. But someone doesn’t want to play by the rules. Someone doesn’t want to return his body. And, unfortunately for Eduard, that someone is one of the world’s most powerful men. 

Now Eduard has no choice but to steal back his life. He has the perfect alibi—or so he thinks. For even in a world where you can hopscotch from body to body, you always leave a trail. And following that trails is a relentless dispenser of “justice” named Daragon, a childhood friend, now a zealous and ambitious agent of state security, who won’t let old friendships stand in the way of doing his duty. When Eduard goes on the run, hounded at every turn by Daragon, his only hope is two other childhood friends: Garth, a tormented artist who gains success beyond his wildest dreams, only to discover the terrible price of fame; and Teresa, a spiritual seeker who risks losing her own body to a fanatical religious cult as she embarks on a harrowing quest to find her true identity. Moving from underground hopscotch pleasure bars to the highest enclaves of power to a seamy underworld of illegal Phantoms, ancient minds who steal younger bodies in a quest for eternal life, Eduard and his friends seek the meaning of identity in a society in which appearances mean everything—and nothing—and where everything is relative … even murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mr. Wells & the Martians: A Thrilling Eyewitness Account of the Recent Alien Invasion *




  







Keith Doyle, believer in myths, goodhearted nerd, general busybody, and business major at Midwestern University, discovers to his joy – and horror – that a secret village of pointy-eared, magical little elves are occupying a vacant level of the library building. Their leader, The Master, tutors students to pass difficult courses. Marcy, the girl of Keith’s dreams, is already a member of the class. But the library is in danger of being torn down, thanks to a modernization campaign led by Keith himself. The students of the secret class hate him. Marcy is devastated. It looks as though the elves’ home will be destroyed. Keith and the Little Folk need one another. The only thing that can save Keith’s social life is elven magic. And the only thing that can save the elves is the magic of … free enterprise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stake *




  







Vampire hunter or serial killer? That depends on whether vampires exist . . .

Simon Helsing believes the only way to stop a bad guy with fangs is a good guy with a stake. He has devoted his life to ridding the world of vampires. He hunts them, finds their daytime lairs, and pounds a stake through their hearts. 

Lexi Tarada wants to believe. She's desperate to prove that the strange and impossible can be real. She runs a website for the unexplained and tries to sift through the crazy conspiracy theories to find out what is - or might be - real. 

Detective Todd Carrow is a skeptic. Haunted by visions of brutal killings from a previous case, he sees the latest gruesome murders as nothing more than the actions of a madman targeting innocents. Helsing is convinced he's doing good, but what if vampires aren't real and Carrow is right?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Five by Five: No Surrender *




  







TARGETS ARE LOCKED!
Five short novels by five masters of military SF capture the excitement, and hell, of fantastic future war—on and off the battlefield. Stories of terrifying monsters, dangerous aliens and staggering cosmic dreadnaughts march alongside far-flung courtroom dramas and cautionary tales involving man and his devices. 

Michael A. Stackpole—The Star Tigers are commandeered by a powerful alien overseer on a covert mission to a world long abandoned by an ancient species. There, the ruins of a forgotten war will tip the balance of their war, unless the Star Tigers can prevent it. 

Sarah A. Hoyt—Lucius Dante Maximilian Keeva is a well-respected leader of the Usaian Revolution, but treason in the ranks can cost him everything that makes life worth living—unless he takes justice into his own hands and breaks every military regulation in its pursuit. 

Doug Dandridge—Faced with an enemy more than two hundred times her own size, Cinda Klerk has two options: hide, and let it destroy the planet she is supposed to protect, or find a way to even the odds and kill the enemy, even at the cost of her ship and crew. 

Eytan Kollin and Dani Kollin—As the Unincorporated War envelops the entire solar system, a father must come to the rescue of a daughter he never raised. But he'll have to convince her to save herself first. 

Kevin J. Anderson—In the war against an alien menace, Earth’s greatest military commanders risk themselves on the front lines, but with an escape hatch: If the situation goes terribly wrong, they can switch places with a safe soldier far from the battlefield. But the cannon-fodder volunteers don’t consider that such a good deal. Set your cross-hairs on the Target Zone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Zomnibus *




  







Meet Dan Chambeaux—a.k.a. Dan Shamble—zombie detective, a persistent hardboiled gumshoe (or maybe that’s something more sinister on the bottom of his shoe…)

Even being murdered doesn’t keep a good detective down, and in the Unnatural Quarter—inhabited by ghosts, vampires, werewolves, mummies, and all sorts of creatures that go bump (or thud!) in the night—a zombie P.I. fits right in. Dan Shamble solves a string of madcap cases with his ghost girlfriend Sheyenne, his Best Human Friend Officer Toby McGoohan, and his firebrand lawyer partner Robin Deyer.

And first on the list: finding out who murdered him.

This Zomnibus contains the complete first Dan Shamble novel, Death Warmed Over, plus the seven individual cases showcased in the collection Working Stiff, together in one volume. It’s a perfect way to dig up the dirt on a lot of things that would rather stay buried.

Dan Shamble puts the PI in RIP.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Unnatural Acts: The Cases of Dan Shamble, Zombie PI *




  







To be dead, or not to be dead…

In the Unnatural Quarter, golems slave away in sweatshops, necromancers sell black-market trinkets to tourists, and the dead rise up—to work the night shift. But zombie detective Dan Shamble is no ordinary working stiff. When a local senator and his goons picket a ghostly production of Shakespeare in the Dark—condemning the troupe’s “unnatural” lifestyles—Dan smells something rotten. And if something smells rotten to a zombie, you’re in serious trouble…. 

Before his way of life, er, death is destroyed, Dan wants answers. Along the way, he needs to provide security for a mummified madame, defend a mixed-race couple (he’s a vampire, she’s a werewolf) from housing discrimination, and save his favorite watering hole, the Goblin Tavern, from drying up. Throw in a hairy hit-man and a bank robber who walks through walls, and Dan Shamble’s plate is full. Maybe this time the zombie detective has bitten off more than he can chew…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hair Raising: The Cases of Dan Shamble, Zombie P.I. *




  








Dan Shamble, zombie P.I., is on the case, trying to stop an all-out gang war between full-time and full-moon werewolves. As he combs through the tangled clues to hunt down the bald facts, things get hairy fast.

Shamble lurches through a loony landscape of voodoo tattoo artists, illicit cockatrice fights, body builders assembling make-your-own human kits, and perhaps scariest of all, crazed fans in town for the Worldwide Horror Convention.

Yet the reign of hair-raising terror grows longer. If Shamble can't snip this off at the roots, the whole world could end up howling mad.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Slimy Underbelly: The Cases of Dan Shamble, Zombie PI *




  







There’s something fishy going on in the Unnatural Quarter. Bodies are floating face-down, the plumbing is backing up, and something smells rotten—even to a zombie detective like Dan Shamble. Diving into the slimy underbelly of a diabolical plot, Dan comes face-to-tentacles with an amphibious villain named Ah’Chulhu (to which the usual response is “Gesundheit!”).

With his snap-happy gang of gator-guys—former pets flushed down the toilet—Ah’Chulhu wreaks havoc beneath the streets. While feuding weather wizards kick up storms and a gang of thieving lawn gnomes continues their reign of terror, Dan Shamble is running out of time—before the whole stinking city goes down the drain…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Resurrection, Inc. *




  








Resurrection, Inc. found a profitable way to do it: a microprocessor brain, a synthetic heart, artificial blood — and anyone with money could buy a Servant with no mind of its own, trained to obey any command. But for every Servant created a living worker was out of a job, and suddenly the profits of Resurrection, Inc. became everyone else’s loss.

Some take to rioting in the streets, their rampages ruthlessly ended by heavily armed Enforcers, eager for the kill. Others join the ever-growing cult of Neo-Satanism, seeking Heaven in the depths of Hell.

Only one man tries to save the world. His name is Danal, and he is the last hope of the living. He is dead, but he remembers everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Subhuman (A Unit 51 Novel Book 1)*




  








At a secret Antarctic lab, scientists make a shocking discovery—one that is ancient, terrifying, and very hungry—in this horror thriller series debut.

Five of the world's top scientists have been brought together to solve one of the greatest mysteries in human history. Their subject, however, is anything but human. Deep beneath the ice of Antarctica, the submerged ruins of a lost civilization hold the key to the strange mutations that each scientist has encountered across the globe: A misshapen skull in Russia; the grotesque carvings of a lost race in Peru; the mummified remains of a humanoid monstrosity in Egypt . . .

When a series of sound waves trigger the ancient organisms, a new kind of evolution begins. Latching onto a human host—crossbreeding with human DNA—a long-extinct life form is reborn. Its kind has not walked the earth for thousands of years. Its instincts are more savage than any predator alive. And its prey are the scientists who unleashed it . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Sufferings in Africa: The Incredible True Story of a Shipwreck, Enslavement, and Survival on the Sahara *




  








“The first American bestseller, with over a million copies purchased. Its portrayal of human bondage gave fuel to the growing abolitionist cause.” —CT Post

Listed by Abraham Lincoln, alongside the Bible and Pilgrims Progress, as one of the books that most influenced his life, few true tales of adventure and survival are as astonishing as this one. Shipwrecked off the western coast of North Africa in August of 1815, James Riley and his crew had no idea of the trials awaiting them as they gathered their beached belongings. They would be captured by a band of nomadic Arabs, herded across the Sahara Desert, beaten, forced to witness astounding brutalities, sold into slavery, and starved. Riley watched most of his crew die one by one, killed off by cruelty or caprice, as his own weight dropped from 240 pounds to a mere 90 at his rescue.

First published in 1817, this dramatic saga soon became a national bestseller with over a million copies sold. Even today, it is rare to find a narrative that illuminates the degradations of slave existence with such brutal honesty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Fall from Grace: The Truth and Tragedy of Shoeless Joe Jackson*




  








The life of the legendary Chicago “Black Sox” outfielder is told in a “haunting portrait of one of the game’s most controversial and complex figures” (David Nemec, author of The Great Encyclopedia of Nineteenth Century Major League Baseball).

Considered by Ty Cobb as “the finest natural hitter in the history of the game,” “Shoeless Joe” Jackson is ranked with the greatest players to ever step onto a baseball diamond. With his awesome talent for every aspect of baseball, the man from Pickens County, South Carolina, was destined to become one of the greatest players in the sport’s history . . . until the “Black Sox” scandal of 1919, in which Jackson and his teammates were accused of taking money to throw the World Series.

And while many have sympathized with Jackson’s ban from baseball, not much is truly known about the quiet slugger. Whether he participated in the throwing of the World Series or not, he is still considered one of the game’s best, and many have fought for his induction into the National Baseball Hall of Fame. This “engaging biography of a different era in Chicago baseball history” tells the story of the incredible life of Joseph Jefferson Jackson (Illinois Times).

Following his journey from a mill boy to a baseball icon, author Tim Hornbaker depicts the rise and fall of “Shoeless Joe,” offering an insider’s view of baseball’s Deadball Era—including Jackson’s personal thoughts on the “Black Sox” scandal, which has never been covered before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Nala's World: One Man, His Rescue Cat, and a Bike Ride around the Globe *




  








Discover the heartwarming true story of a life-changing friendship between a man and his rescue cat, Nala, as they adventure together on a bike journey around the world -- from the Instagram phenomenon @1bike1world.

When 30-year-old Dean Nicholson set off from Scotland to cycle around the world, his aim was to learn as much as he could about our troubled planet. But he hadn't bargained on the lessons he'd learn from his unlikely companion.

Three months after leaving home, on a remote road in the mountains between Montenegro and Bosnia, he came across an abandoned kitten. Something about the piercing eyes and plaintive meowing of the bedraggled little cat proved irresistible. He couldn't leave her to her fate, so he put her on his bike and then, with the help of local vets, nursed her back to health.

Soon on his travels with the cat he named Nala, they forged an unbreakable bond -- both curious, independent, resilient and adventurous. The video of how they met has had 20 million views and their Instagram has grown to almost 750k followers -- and still counting!

Experiencing the kindness of strangers, visiting refugee camps, rescuing animals through Europe and Asia, Dean and Nala have already learned that the unexpected can be pretty amazing. Together with Garry Jenkins, writer with James Bowen of the bestselling A Street Cat Named Bob, Dean shares the extraordinary tale of his and Nala's inspiring and heart-warming adventure together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Great Train Robbery *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Jurassic Park comes classic historical thriller about Victorian London’s most notorious gold heist.

London, 1855, when lavish wealth and appalling poverty exist side by side, one mysterious man navigates both worlds with perfect ease. Edward Pierce preys on the most prominent of the well-to-do as he cunningly orchestrates the crime of his century. Who would suspect that a gentleman of breeding could mastermind the extraordinary robbery aboard the pride of England’s industrial era, the mighty steam locomotive? Based on fact, but studded with all the suspense and style of fiction, here is a classic historical thriller, set a decade before the age of dynamite—yet nonetheless explosive…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hunting the Hangman *




  








What an entire army couldn’t do, two men must: take out the Butcher of Prague.
Operation Anthropoid has been engaged.

1941. The Third Reich is at its zenith. Its protector is Reinhard Heydrich, the most merciless senior figure in Hitler’s inner circle, and the Fuhrer’s eventual successor. Under Heydrich’s oppressive command, thousands of lives have already been erased in Czechoslovakia’s capital. It’s only Heydrich’s first ruthless step in service to the German people. Heydrich’s ultimate endgame is the Final Solution. But under the cloak of night, the resistance conspires as well.

Trained in subterfuge by the British Special Operations, Josef Gabcik and Jan Kubis are unfailingly dedicated soldiers. Now, as committed allied agents they’ve been tasked with an audacious and seemingly impossible mission: parachute into an occupied city in lockdown, rally the remaining Czech rebels, and assassinate one of the most dangerous men alive. Outmanned against insurmountable odds, Gabcik and Kubis have no choice but to succeed. The fate of Europe and the world is in their hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ultimate Guide to U.S. Army Combat Skills, Tactics, and Techniques (Ultimate Guides) *




  








Here for the first time in one place is everything you need to know about modern military combat. Drawn from dozens of the U.S. Army’s well-written field manuals on every conceivable aspect of conducting combat operations, this huge compendium contains everything for any combatant anywhere—armed or unarmed and in all conditions and terrains, including:

desert, jungle, mountain, and house-to-house fighting
training for rifle, mortar, mines, and sniper operations
mental preparedness, and leadership for combat and combat stress
tank and artillery tactics
forward and reconnaissance operations z construction of defensive positions
combat in nuclear, biological, and chemical environments
land navigation, map reading, first aid, and camouflage
Last but not least, this book also includes a complete section on hand-to-hand combat so that you can use your bayonet or kill with your bare hands. With hundreds of photographs and illustrations demonstrating priceless tips and techniques, if it’s not in TheUltimate Guide to U.S. Army Combat Skills, Tactics, and Techniques, your Army of One don’t need it!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ultimate Guide to U.S. Special Forces Skills, Tactics, and Techniques (Ultimate Guides) *




  








Everyone knows that members of the U.S. Special Forces are the top-shelf, crème de la crème, A-Number-Ones, specially hand-picked people to train and serve as the avant garde of the largest, most well-funded military on the face of the earth. But that doesn’t happen overnight! There are special training procedures—over and above basic training—that turn a swabbie into a SEAL, a grunt into a Green Beret, or a runt into a Ranger.

Collected here for the first time is official information on USSF:

• Sniper training
• Reconnaissance
• Intelligence and interrogation
• Guerrilla warfare
• Nocturnal operations
• Fighting counter insurgencies
• And more!

With hundreds of photographs and illustrations demonstrating proven tips and techniques, The Ultimate Guide to Special Forces Skills, Tactics, and Techniques provides everything a warrior needs to know to be fighter-ready and strong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/27/22.

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Fortresses in the East: The Sieges of Ternopol', Kovel', Poznan and Breslau, 1944–1945 *




  







‘Fortresses must carry out the same tasks as the fortresses of old….They must allow themselves to be surrounded and thus tie down as many enemy forces as possible.’ So Hitler directed in March 1944 and, in so doing, sealed the fate of Ternopol', Kovel', Poznan and Breslau, cities in the Ukraine and Poland that were in the path of the Red Army’s advance towards Nazi Germany.

German forces, under orders to resist at all costs, adopted all-round defence and struggled to hold out while waiting for relief – which never came. In this gripping and original book, Alexey Isaev describes, in vivid detail, what happened next –intense and ruthless fighting, horrendous casualties among soldiers and civilians, the fabric of these historic cities torn apart. His account is based on pioneering archival research which offers us an unrivalled insight into the tactics on both sides, the experience of the close-quarter fighting in the streets and houses, and the dreadful aftermath. At the same time he shows why these cities were chosen and how the wider war passed them by as the Wehrmacht retreated and the battlefront moved westward. Each of these cities suffered a similar fate to Stalingrad but their story has never been told before in such graphic and circumstantial detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/27/22.

Currently $3.

*Crush The Iron Crosses: The incredible story of the Stalingrad tank raid *




  








Telling the real-life but largely unknown story of a suicidal raid on a German airfield during the battle of Stalingrad, this is an unflinching portrayal of young conscripts transformed by the violence they inflict and endure.

December 1942. With the Stalingrad inferno at its height, the Germans resupply their besieged forces by planes from their airbase at Tatsinskaya, deep in German-occupied territory. Desperate to stop this air bridge, the Red Army sends a raiding force of T34 tanks far behind enemy lines to destroy the airfield itself - a mission from which only one in ten men will return alive.

Told by a young Soviet tank commander, this book recounts his fight across the frozen battleground of Russia in winter, with tanks and crews pushed beyond breaking point. As the troops discover a series of German atrocities en route, we witness the explosive vengeance they ultimately deliver at the Luftwaffe airbase. But their final challenge is the most lethal of all: fighting their way back to their own lines while pursued by the enraged Germans - and now abandoned to their fate by the tyrannical Soviet regime they serve.

Packed with action and the tactics of WW2 tank warfare, this is also a story for our own troubled times: how raw youths are turned into cynical killers, and how the machinery of total war destroys enemies and comrades alike. Above all, this book gives an insight into the psychology of a Russian soldier which still lives on today: loyal but cynical, arrogant but racked by self-doubt, and utterly ruthless to anyone seen as an enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/28/22.

Currently $1.

*Shadow Games (Time Jumper Series Book 1) *




  








Powers She Never Wanted. Powers She Can’t Control…

Being an orphan is never easy. For teenagers like Emily Heart, it’s nearly impossible when you’re living on the streets. Yet, none of this is her fault. Someone kidnapped her and rewired her DNA.

Now every day is a struggle. Everyone wants a piece of her. All Emily wants is her old life back. A life filled with family, friends, and a future she can count on. But staying alive won’t be easy, not with powers she can’t control. Even the slightest emotion can send her rocketing forward through time, never knowing how far she’ll travel or where she will land.

However, there is one hope: beat reporter Jim Miller. He’s been tracking the never-aging 15-year-old across decades. When he finally catches up to her, the former Marine offers Emily protection from the gangs and the police in exchange for the scoop of a lifetime.

For Emily, trust is never easy. But deep down she knows Miller is her one shot at finding the men responsible for her torment and making them pay for what they’ve done.

Shadow Games is an exhilarating paranormal time travel thriller. If you like superhuman heroines, fierce fight scenes, and sci-fi mysteries, then you’ll love Jay J. Falconer’s award-winning action adventure.

Rated R for language, violence, and sexual situations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shadow Prey (Time Jumper Series Book 2) *




  








When The Predator Bleeds, There's Hope for the Prey

After a narrow escape, Emily Heart finds herself floating in a cold, damp place filled with a sea of colors and certain death.

Drawing another breath won't be easy, not after her time jumps have become even more erratic and unpredictable.

So, too, have her relationships with Derek and the rest of her friends, forcing Emily to question everything.

Should she rescue Junie from a deadbeat mother and keep her friend from a life in foster care?

Is the Orange Man stalking her, or just her friends?

Now that Detective Alison has tracked her down, will he arrest her or set her free?

The second installment of the mind-bending Time Jumper Series, Shadow Prey is a gripping ride through space, time, and the hearts of a young woman, the people who want to keep her alive, and those who want her dead.

NOTE: Previously published as Glassford Girl: Part 3

Book Rating PG-13 for language, violence, and sexual situations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pineapple Mystery Box: A Pineapple Port Mystery: Book Two (Pineapple Port Mysteries 2) *




  








When a giant inflatable Halloween witch goes missing in the Pineapple Port retirement community, amateur sleuth Charlotte Morgan’s eager to nab the culprit. But before she can lift a fingerprint, someone threatens to kill a new neighbor who looks like an adorable Pomeranian but possesses a disturbing talent for revenge. Moments later, a stranger demands the return of a mysterious wooden box… or else.

"Move over Stephanie Plum (Janet Evanovich) there's a new Crime Fighter in town ........I really love this series. I am a big fan! I am hooked. This book has so many twists and turns that I couldn't figure out the end game. I love the characters that Amy has created. They are funny and have great personality. This book was just as laugh out loud funny as the first." --- Patty Wilderman ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Charlotte's romantic interest, Declan, isn't having a great morning either. His calculating ex-girlfriend has returned to claim she's the rightful owner of his pawn shop. She’s livid he’s found a new lady, and she is not the sort of person you want angry at you…

Eh. Things could be worse. At least Charlotte doesn’t know that a mojito-swilling killer is on his way to Pineapple Port…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Suckered: A Rylie Cooper Mystery (Rylie Cooper Mysteries Book 2) *




  








There had been two men in that boat. Two. Rylie is positive . . . ish.

Living with her parents may be driving her crazy, but not crazy enough to start conjuring up men in her mind—regardless of how long it had been since she’d had a date.

As an urban park ranger, Rylie is practically surrounded by men all day, every day. Making up more in her head would only complicate her life further.

When she confronts the one man remaining in the boat, he’s more eager to discuss her online dating profile than any possible wrongdoing. But he’s the last thing on her mind when bodies start turning up.

With a hardened criminal just escaped from prison as a prime suspect, Rylie is only too eager to let Luke handle this investigation. That is, until he arrests the guy she’s dating on suspicion of murder.

Caught between two men, Rylie takes it upon herself to dive in and do some digging of her own. But the truth isn’t always so forthcoming and could leave her jobless and . . . headless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blowin' Up A Murder (Kenni Lowry Mystery Book 8 ) *




  








Love and marriage go together like grits and gravy...or do they?

Welcome to the little town of Cottonwood, Kentucky, a charming town with fun business names like Tiny Tina’s Hair Salon and Cowboy’s Catfish.

Sheriff Lowry becomes public enemy number one when she shuts down a wedding reception when one of the catering waiters ends up dead impaled with a wedding umbrella. The bride is not happy and proceeds to beat Sheriff Lowry with her bridal bouquet!

Kenni and Poppa are on the case! How lucky that Kenni is already there to start her investigation! She’s got a bratty bride, a crass groomsman and dead waiter! If the murder at the wedding was not enough, she’s got to get to solve this so that her friends business isn’t ruined!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Raven (Harry Starke Genesis Book 2) *




  








A brutal murder. A condemned assassin with days left to live.
No one could figure out exactly why Sandra McDowell had to die.

What was her connection to The Raven, an aging hitman twenty years on death row with only days left to live?

Clues are plentiful, but all are dead ends.

The Raven is a mind-bending mystery thriller, a twister of a tale that will keep you up reading long into the night. You can’t read just one!

Join Harry Starke as he tries to unravel the nightmare world of… The Raven.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Assassin (Harry Starke Genesis Book 3) *




  








Who wants Senator Andrew Hawke dead? How many must die to make it happen?
It was a bad day all round for Tommy Biscotti and his friends. All Tommy wanted was a few pills. What he got was a bullet in the back. Hammerhead, Tommy’s source, got two in the head. Jake Burke, Hammerhead’s sidekick, got his brains blown out. Pretty standard stuff for the low life’s of the underworld… But what did it all have to do with Senator Andrew Hawke’s run for governor?

Who is the assassin?

To Harry Starke the answers seem obvious… but as we all know, in Harry’s world nothing ever is...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hit and Run (Harry Starke Genesis Book 7) *




  








A case thirty-five years cold. No witnesses, suspects or leads. Two detectives who won’t let go.




Based on a true, unsolved crime.


My name’s Harry Starke. I’m an ex-cop turned private investigator.

It was a rainy Monday morning in June 2012 when Peter Sheffield walked into my office and made me an offer I couldn’t refuse. Two weeks in sunny Florida all expenses paid. The catch was I had to solve a thirty-five year old cold case.

Sheffield’s parents were killed in a particularly nasty hit and run accident. The driver and the pickup truck that hit them were never found.

An accident? That was the original finding, but was it? Sheffield was convinced otherwise. Me? I had an open mind and made no promises.

So, Kate and I headed south in search of sun, sea, sand and… a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Accidental Sheriff *




  








From the bestselling author of Old Dogs and Grit comes the page-turning Western novel, The Accidental Sheriff!

Hoping to escape his past and find creative inspiration, Western dime novelist Grant Coolidge heads west, landing in Lockwood, a burgeoning railroad town in Wyoming Territory. Struck by the beauty of the neighboring mountains and ranch lands and intrigued by the town's inhabitants, he quickly settles into his new life west of the Mississippi.

But when the Lockwood sheriff is hospitalized, happenstance forces Grant to take up the badge. Plunged into the middle of a murder investigation, Grant must also juggle a budding romance and the townspeople's continuing curiosity about their new sheriff . . . who also happens to be the author of some of their favorite novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Clarke and Fairchild Books 1-5: gripping spy thriller series (Clarke and Fairchild Boxsets Book 1) *




  








"a cat and mouse tale of British intelligence agents pitting their wits against each other and their collective foes...Parris is a genuinely professional author" Matt McAvoy, MJS Literary Services (Reborn)

To disgraced MI6 spy Rose Clarke, John Fairchild is her last desperate hope of restoring her career. To embittered intelligence mercenary John Fairchild, Rose Clarke stands for everything he's rejected. From the moment they meet, they are dragged into a journey which takes them across the world in pursuit of adversaries both seen and unseen, facing threats both global and intensely personal.

The first five books in the Clarke and Fairchild series of international spy thrillers, this box set follows the back story of Fairchild's missing parents right through to its shocking conclusion and sees huge shifts in the relationship between Fairchild and Clarke. A massive read that will take you into the frozen wilderness, the heart of the liveliest cities, the honeypots of the wealthy and the backwater realms of the most dangerous and threatened.

Fast-paced action with atmosphere, menace and plot twists, this is perfect for fans of John Le Carre, Daniel Silva, Mick Herron and the Bourne films!

BOOK 1 - Reborn
Set in Hong Kong, China, Tibet and Nepal

Clarke and Fairchild each have their own compelling reasons to find a single monk who is fleeing for his life from one of the most powerful governments on earth.

BOOK 2 - Moscow Honey
Set in Siberia, St Petersburg, Moscow and Georgia

The monk's revelations lead them both to Russia, where they become involved with a veteran mafia boss and his bid to reject the power of the Kremlin. In doing so they unleash a powerful destructive force.

BOOK 3 - The Colours
Set in Nice, Marseille, elsewhere in the south of France and Monaco

Their pursuit of the traitor Grom and his money takes them to Monaco to track down the most valuable painting in the world. But they are not the only ones who will do anything to get it.

BOOK 4 - The Secret Meaning of Blossom
Set in Tokyo and elsewhere in Japan

Rose is thrown off course when her brother goes missing in Tokyo. She is forced to enlist Fairchild's help against an international hacking group, but wonders if she has placed her trust in the wrong person.

BOOK 5 - Spies Without Borders
Set in Budapest and elsewhere in Hungary

While Fairchild goes deep underground, Clarke uncovers old secrets that cast a long shadow over the present. Fairchild makes some shocking discoveries in this explosive conclusion that changes everything between them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Kobalt Dossier: An Evan Ryder Novel *




  








Evan Ryder is back in The Kobalt Dossier, the stunning follow-up to The Nemesis Manifesto from New York Times bestselling author Eric Van Lustbader.

After thwarting the violent, international, fascist syndicate known as Nemesis, Evan Ryder returns to Washington, D.C., to find her secret division of the DOD shut down and her deceased sister’s children missing. Now the target of a cabal of American billionaires who were among Nemesis’s supporters, Evan and her former boss, Ben Butler, must learn to work together as partners – and navigate their intricate past.

Their search will take them from Istanbul to Odessa to an ancient church deep within the Carpathian Mountains of Romania. And all along the way, an unimaginable enemy stalks in the shadows, an adversary whose secretive past will upend Evan’s entire world and everything she holds dear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Brilliant: The Evolution of Artificial Light *




  








This “superb history” of artificial light traces the evolution of society—“invariably fascinating and often original . . . [it] amply lives up to its title” (Publishers Weekly, starred review).

In Brilliant, Jane Brox explores humankind’s ever-changing relationship to artificial light, from the stone lamps of the Pleistocene to the LEDs embedded in fabrics of the future. More than a survey of technological development, this sweeping history reveals how artificial light changed our world, and how those social and cultural changes in turn led to the pursuit of more ways of spreading, maintaining, and controlling light. 

Brox plumbs the class implications of light—who had it, who didn’t—through the centuries when crude lamps and tallow candles constricted waking hours. She identifies the pursuit of whale oil as the first time the need for light thrust us toward an environmental tipping point. Only decades later, gas street lights opened up the evening hours to leisure, which changed the ways we live and sleep and the world’s ecosystems.

Edison’s bulbs produced a light that seemed to its users all but divorced from human effort or cost. And yet, as Brox’s informative portrait of our current grid system shows, the cost is ever with us. Brilliant is infused with human voices, startling insights, and timely questions about how our future lives will be shaped by light


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Welcome Home From Vietnam, Finally: A Vietnam Trauma Surgeon's Memoir *




  








Gus Kappler MD served as an Army trauma surgeon at the 85th Evacuation Hospital, Phu Bai, Vietnam. The 85th routinely witnessed the devastation of war on body, mind, and soul. Every known and out-of-the-box technique was employed to salvage life and limb. At the 85th a wounded soldier had a 95% chance of survival. It was that 5% that still haunt the surgeons, nurses, and anesthesiologists today.

"Welcome Home From Vietnam, Finally" is the medical memoir of a surgeon in the most intense environment possible. It is a gripping, honest, real-life, disturbing wartime memoir.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/28/22.

Currently $3.

*The Three Battles of Wanat: And Other True Stories *


  








From the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Black Hawk Down: “a first-rate collection” of long-form journalism on war, sports, politics, and more (Booklist).

Mark Bowden has established himself as one of America’s leading journalists and nonfiction writers. The Three Battles of Wanat collects the best of his long-form articles, including pieces from the Atlantic, Vanity Fair, the New Yorker, and the Philadelphia Inquirer.

The titular article delves into one of the bloodiest days of the War in Afghanistan and the years-long fallout it generated within the United States military. In “The Killing Machines,” Bowden examines the strategic, legal, and moral issues surrounding armed drones. And in a brilliant piece on Kim Jong-un called “The Bright Sun of Juche,” he recalibrates our understanding of the world’s youngest and most baffling dictator.

Also included are profiles of newspaper scion Arthur Sulzberger; renowned defense attorney and anti-death-penalty activist Judy Clarke; professional gambler Don Johnson, who won six million dollars in a single night playing blackjack; and David Simon, the creator of the legendary HBO series The Wire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/29/22.

Currently $3.

*American Gods: The Tenth Anniversary Edition: A Novel *




  








First published in 2001, American Gods became an instant classic—an intellectual and artistic benchmark from the multiple-award-winning master of innovative fiction, Neil Gaiman. Now discover the mystery and magic of American Gods in this tenth anniversary edition. Newly updated and expanded with the author’s preferred text, this commemorative volume is a true celebration of a modern masterpiece by the one, the only, Neil Gaiman.

A storm is coming . . .

Locked behind bars for three years, Shadow did his time, quietly waiting for the magic day when he could return to Eagle Point, Indiana. A man no longer scared of what tomorrow might bring, all he wanted was to be with Laura, the wife he deeply loved, and start a new life.

But just days before his release, Laura and Shadow’s best friend are killed in an accident. With his life in pieces and nothing to keep him tethered, Shadow accepts a job from a beguiling stranger he meets on the way home, an enigmatic man who calls himself Mr. Wednesday. A trickster and rogue, Wednesday seems to know more about Shadow than Shadow does himself.

Life as Wednesday’s bodyguard, driver, and errand boy is far more interesting and dangerous than Shadow ever imagined—it is a job that takes him on a dark and strange road trip and introduces him to a host of eccentric characters whose fates are mysteriously intertwined with his own. Along the way Shadow will learn that the past never dies; that everyone, including his beloved Laura, harbors secrets; and that dreams, totems, legends, and myths are more real than we know. Ultimately, he will discover that beneath the placid surface of everyday life a storm is brewing—an epic war for the very soul of America—and that he is standing squarely in its path.

Relevant and prescient, American Gods has been lauded for its brilliant synthesis of “mystery, satire, sex, horror, and poetic prose” (Michael Dirda, Washington Post Book World) and as a modern phantasmagoria that “distills the essence of America” (Seattle Post-Intelligencer). It is, quite simply, an outstanding work of literary imagination that will endure for generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Station Eleven: A novel *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • NATIONAL BOOK AWARD FINALIST • A PEN/FAULKNER AWARD FINALIST • Set in the eerie days of civilization’s collapse—the spellbinding story of a Hollywood star, his would-be savior, and a nomadic group of actors roaming the scattered outposts of the Great Lakes region, risking everything for art and humanity. • Now an original series on HBO Max. • Over one million copies sold!

Kirsten Raymonde will never forget the night Arthur Leander, the famous Hollywood actor, had a heart attack on stage during a production of King Lear. That was the night when a devastating flu pandemic arrived in the city, and within weeks, civilization as we know it came to an end.

Twenty years later, Kirsten moves between the settlements of the altered world with a small troupe of actors and musicians. They call themselves The Traveling Symphony, and they have dedicated themselves to keeping the remnants of art and humanity alive. But when they arrive in St. Deborah by the Water, they encounter a violent prophet who will threaten the tiny band’s existence. And as the story takes off, moving back and forth in time, and vividly depicting life before and after the pandemic, the strange twist of fate that connects them all will be revealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Star Wars: The Fallen Star (The High Republic) (Star Wars: The High Republic) *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • In this gripping sequel to Star Wars: The Rising Storm, the light of the Jedi faces its darkest hour.

Time and again, the vicious raiders known as the Nihil have sought to bring the golden age of the High Republic to a fiery end. Time and again, the High Republic has emerged battered and weary but victorious thanks to its Jedi protectors—and there is no monument to their cause grander than the Starlight Beacon.

Hanging like a jewel in the Outer Rim, the Beacon embodies the High Republic at the apex of its aspirations: a hub of culture and knowledge, a bright torch against the darkness of the unknown, and an extended hand of welcome to the farthest reaches of the galaxy. As survivors and refugees flee the Nihil’s attacks, the Beacon and its crew stand ready to shelter and heal.

The grateful Knights and Padawans of the Jedi Order stationed there finally have a chance to recover—from the pain of their injuries and the grief of their losses. But the storm they thought had passed still rages; they are simply caught in its eye. Marchion Ro, the true mastermind of the Nihil, is preparing his most daring attack yet—one designed to snuff out the light of the Jedi.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Prey *




  








Michael Crichton's Prey is a terrifying page-turner that masterfully combines a heart–pounding thriller with cutting-edge technology.

Deep in the Nevada desert, the Xymos Corporation has built a state-of-the-art fabrication plant, surrounded by miles and miles of nothing but cactus and coyotes. Eight people are trapped. A self-replicating swarm of predatory molecules is rapidly evolving outside the plant. Massed together, the molecules form an intelligent organism that is anything but benign. More powerful by the hour, it has targeted the eight scientists as prey. They must stop the swarm before it is too late…

In Prey, Michael Crichton combines scientific brilliance with relentless pacing to create an electrifying, chilling techno-thriller


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Dig (Matt Turner Series Book 1)*




  








A mysterious woven metal artifact is found at a paleontological dig in Africa. Mystified experts, confounded by the impossible timeline they receive from traditional dating methods, call upon a stubborn twenty-something with a unique talent. Matthew Turner's gift is also his curse: whenever he touches an object, his consciousness is flooded with the thoughts and feelings of those who touched it before him, be it last week or centuries ago. It's a talent that many covet, some fear, and almost no one understands.

Despite being exploited as a child and tormented by the unpleasant experiences imprinted on him from the various items he's "read," Matt agrees to travel from New York to the forests of Kenya. There, threatened by unknown enemies, and helped by a beautiful but prickly ally who begins to understand his strange ability, his mind journeys back in geological time to make a discovery so shocking that it forces us to rewrite all human history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Horror on the Links: The Complete Tales of Jules de Grandin, Volume One *




  








Today the names of H. P. Lovecraft, Robert E. Howard, August Derleth, and Clark Ashton Smith, all regular contributors to the pulp magazine Weird Tales during the first half of the twentieth century, are recognizable even to casual readers of the bizarre and fantastic. And yet despite being more popular than them all during the golden era of genre pulp fiction, there is another author whose name and work have fallen into obscurity: Seabury Quinn.

Quinn’s short stories were featured in well more than half of Weird Tales’s original publication run. His most famous character, the supernatural French detective Dr. Jules de Grandin, investigated cases involving monsters, devil worshippers, serial killers, and spirits from beyond the grave, often set in the small town of Harrisonville, New Jersey. In de Grandin there are familiar shades of both Arthur Conan Doyle’s Sherlock Holmes and Agatha Christie’s Hercule Poirot, and alongside his assistant, Dr. Samuel Trowbridge, de Grandin’s knack for solving mysteries—and his outbursts of peculiar French-isms (grand Dieu!)—captivated readers for nearly three decades.

Collected for the first time in trade editions, The Complete Tales of Jules de Grandin, edited by George Vanderburgh, presents all ninety-three published works featuring the supernatural detective. Presented in chronological order over five volumes, this is the definitive collection of an iconic pulp hero.

The first volume, The Horror on the Links, includes all of the Jules de Grandin stories from “The Horror on the Links” (1925) to “The Chapel of Mystic Horror” (192, as well as an introduction by George Vanderburgh and Robert Weinberg.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Strange Planet (Strange Planet Series) *




  








Straight from the mind of New York Times bestselling author Nathan W. Pyle, Strange Planet is an adorable and profound universe in pink, blue, green, and purple, based on the phenomenally popular Instagram of the same name!

Strange Planet covers a full life cycle of the planet’s inhabitants, including milestones such as:

The Emergence Day
Being Gains a Sibling
The Being Family Attains a Beast
The Formal Education of a Being
Celebration of Special Days
Being Begins a Vocation
The Beings at Home
Health Status of a Being
The Hobbies of a Being
The Extended Family of the Being
The Being Reflects on Life While Watching the Planet Rotate

With dozens of never-before-seen illustrations in addition to old favorites, this fixed-format e-book offers a sweet and hilarious look at a distant world not all that unlike our own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sherlock Holmes and the Duel with the Devil *




  








*As a series of bizarre, seemingly unconnected, cases unfold around Europe, Holmes and Watson must use all their skills and expertise to connect and solve these three puzzling cases, which have been devilishly orchestrated by the world’s greatest criminal mastermind, Professor Moriarty.*


The case begins, as usual, at 221B Baker Street when Jonathan Thatcher, brother of acclaimed Mathematics professor, Aubrey Thatcher, reports that his brother has been missing for three days following the announcement of his engagement.

The plot thickens when Jonathan reveals his brother is also embroiled in the murder of a clerk from the university.

Holmes and Watson travel to Durham in search of Professor Thatcher, who withdrew five thousand pounds before his disappearance, perhaps to the Americas, and who also, after arriving in Durham, is found to have the murder weapon in his lodgings.

In the second case a representative of the allusive Henri Victoire approaches the solicitor, Howard Montclair. Mr Montclair is instructed to deliver a sealed envelope to the Royal Hotel in Bristol by five o’clock for the faceless Victoire. After delivering the envelope to the hotel and meeting nobody, Montclair returns to London.

Upon arriving back it is reported that the Brereton Emerald has been stolen from Rome. Rome, being the city where Montclair’s brother was stationed whilst working for the diplomatic corps.

Only Sherlock Holmes can connect the delivery of a letter in Bristol to the robbery of one of the world’s largest jewels.

In the final case, Holmes and Watson are called upon by Lestrade to help take down the Crimson Vandals who have been adorning British monarchs with lashings of red paint, leaving an undecipherable code in their wake.

Holmes begins to make tracks, but not quickly enough as an attempt is made upon his life by the most unlikely of people – Dr John Watson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dead Run (Monkeewrench Mysteries Book 3) *




  








“…A ruthlessly efficient straight-arrow tale that’s a welcome change of pace for the Monkeewrench gang.” --Kirkus Reviews

Computer game company founders Grace MacBride and Annie Belinsky—along with Wisconsin deputy Sharon Mueller—are en route to Green Bay, following reports of a serial killer, when their car breaks down deep in the northern woods.

A short walk through the forest leads them to the eerily quiet town of Four Corners, where they find severed phone lines and a complete absence of any life. But the quiet is deceptive. Before they know it, they witness a horrifying double murder—and discover that this is only the beginning of a race to save their own lives…and countless others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*To the River's End: A Thrilling Western Novel of the American Frontier *




  








An epic saga based on true events of the American West—with the trailblazing fur trappers and the mountain men who lived it. This is an unforgettable journey into the untamed American frontier. Where nature is cruel, violence lurks behind every tree, and where only the strongest of the strong survive. This is a story of America.

TO THE RIVER’S END

Luke Ransom was just eighteen years old when he answered an ad in a St. Louis newspaper that would change his life forever. The American Fur Company needed one-hundred enterprising men to travel up the Missouri River—the longest in North America—all the way to its source. They would hunt and trap furs for one, two, or three years. Along the way, they would face unimaginable hardships: grueling weather, wild animals, hunger, exhaustion, and hostile attacks by the Blackfeet and Arikara. Luke Ransom was one of the brave men chosen for the job—and one of the few to survive . . .

Five years later, Luke is a seasoned trapper and hunter, a master of his trade. The year is 1833, and the American Fur Company is sending him to the now-famous Rendezvous at Green River. For Luke, it may be his last job for the company. After facing death countless times, he is ready to strike out on his own. But when he encounters a fellow trapper under attack by Indians, his life takes an unexpected turn. A new friendship is forged in blood. And a dangerous new journey begins…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Marvelous Life: The Amazing Story of Stan Lee *




  








The definitive biography of the beloved—often controversial—co-creator of many legendary superheroes, A Marvelous Life: The Amazing Story of Stan Lee presents the origin of “Stan the Man,” who spun a storytelling web of comic book heroic adventures into a pop culture phenomenon: the Marvel Universe.

Stan Lee was the most famous American comic book creator who ever lived.

Thanks, especially, to his many cameos in Marvel movies and TV shows, Lee was—and even after his 2018 death, still is—the voice and face of comics and popular culture in general, and Marvel Comics in particular. How he got to that place is a story that has never been fully told—until now.

With creative partners including Jack Kirby and Steve Ditko—with whom he had tempestuous relationships that rivaled any superhero battle—Lee created world-famous characters including Spider-Man, Iron Man, the X–Men, the Avengers, and the Hulk!

But Lee’s career was haunted by conflict and controversy. Was he the most innovative creator to ever do comics? Was he a lucky no-talent whose only skill was taking credit for others’ work? Or was he something else altogether?

Danny Fingeroth’s A Marvelous Life: The Amazing Story of Stan Lee attempts to answer some of those questions. It is the first comprehensive biography of this powerhouse of ideas who, with his invention of Marvel Comics, changed the world’s ideas of what a hero is and how a story should be told.

With exclusive interviews with Lee himself, as well as with colleagues, relatives, friends—and detractors—Fingeroth makes a doubly remarkable case for Lee’s achievements, while not ignoring the controversies that dogged him his entire life—and even past his death. With unique access to Lee’s personal archives at the University of Wyoming, Fingeroth explores never-before-examined aspects of Lee’s life and career, and digs under the surface of what people thought they knew about him.

Fingeroth, himself a longtime writer and editor at Marvel Comics, and now a lauded pop culture critic and historian, knew and worked with Stan Lee for over four decades. With his unique insights as a comics world insider, Fingeroth is able to put Lee’s life and work in a unique context that makes events and actions come to life as no other writer could.

Despite F. Scott Fitzgerald’s famous warning that “There are no second acts in American lives,” Stan Lee created a second act for himself that changed everything for him, his family, his industry, and ultimately for all of popular culture. How he did it—and what it cost him—is a larger-than-life tale of a man who helped create the modern superhero mythology that has become a part of all our lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Kirby: King of Comics *




  








Filled with stunning artwork, this biography of comics pioneer Jack Kirby by an artist who worked closely with him is “a treasure” (The Cleveland Plain Dealer).

“As a teenager, future television and comics writer [Mark] Evanier became an assistant to Jack Kirby, one of the foremost artists in the history of American comics. Kirby played a major role in shaping the superhero genre, not only through his innovative, dynamic artwork but through collaborating with Stan Lee to create classic Marvel characters like the Fantastic Four, the Hulk and the X-Men.

Evanier has now written this magnificently illustrated biography of his mentor. Rather than employing the academic prose that one might expect from an art book, Evanier, a talented raconteur, tells Kirby’s life story in an informal, entertaining manner . . . he brings Kirby’s personality vividly alive: a child of the Great Depression, a creative visionary who struggled most of his life to support his family. The book recounts how Kirby was insufficiently appreciated by clueless corporate executives and close-minded comics professionals. But the stunning artwork in this book, taken from private collections, makes the case for Kirby’s genius. A landmark work, this is essential reading for comics fans and those who want to better understand the history of the comics medium—or those who just want to enjoy Kirby’s incredible artwork.” —Publishers Weekly


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Libertarian Walks Into a Bear: The Utopian Plot to Liberate an American Town (And Some Bears) *




  








*A tiny American town's plans for radical self-government overlooked one hairy detail: no one told the bears.*

Once upon a time, a group of libertarians got together and hatched the Free Town Project, a plan to take over an American town and completely eliminate its government. In 2004, they set their sights on Grafton, NH, a barely populated settlement with one paved road.

When they descended on Grafton, public funding for pretty much everything shrank: the fire department, the library, the schoolhouse. State and federal laws became meek suggestions, scarcely heard in the town's thick wilderness.

The anything-goes atmosphere soon caught the attention of Grafton's neighbors: the bears. Freedom-loving citizens ignored hunting laws and regulations on food disposal. They built a tent city in an effort to get off the grid. The bears smelled food and opportunity.

A Libertarian Walks Into a Bear is the sometimes funny, sometimes terrifying tale of what happens when a government disappears into the woods. Complete with gunplay, adventure, and backstabbing politicians, this is the ultimate story of a quintessential American experiment -- to live free or die, perhaps from a bear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Human Errors: A Panorama of Our Glitches, from Pointless Bones to Broken Genes *




  







A biology professor’s illuminating tour of the physical imperfections—from faulty knees to junk DNA—that make us human.

We humans like to think of ourselves as highly evolved creatures. But if we are supposedly evolution’s greatest creation, why do we have such bad knees? Why do we catch head colds so often—two hundred times more often than a dog does? How come our wrists have so many useless bones? Why is the vast majority of our genetic code pointless? And are we really supposed to swallow and breathe through the same narrow tube? Surely there’s been some kind of mistake? 

As professor of biology Nathan H. Lents explains in Human Errors, our evolutionary history is indeed nothing if not a litany of mistakes, each more entertaining and enlightening than the last. The human body is one big pile of compromises. But that is also a testament to our greatness: as Lents shows, humans have so many design flaws precisely because we are very, very good at getting around them. 

A rollicking, deeply informative tour of humans’ four-billion-year-and-counting evolutionary saga, Human Errors both celebrates our imperfections and offers an unconventional accounting of the cost of our success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Apollo: A Graphic Guide to Mankind's Greatest Mission *




  








Illustrations, infographics, and little-known facts about NASA’s Apollo program and the 1969 moon landing.

July 20, 1969, marked one of the greatest achievements of mankind—the moon landing. In his infographic-packed book, Apollo: A Graphic Guide to Mankind’s Greatest Mission, Zack Scott recounts the entire journey of the Apollo space program. Unlike previous books on this topic, Apollo illustrates the tiniest details of how man came to walk on the moon, paying particular attention to many of the lesser-known facts about the mission.

Artful infographics throughout focus on a wide range of details for space-lovers to obsess over—astronaut weights, mission insignia and spacecraft call signs, fuel consumption stats, splashdown sites around the world, and much, much more. A fresh, lively approach to the subject, Apollo is the perfect combination of science, design, math, and space.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Shoot for the Moon: The Space Race and the Extraordinary Voyage of Apollo 11 *




  








Learn why NASA astronaut Mike Collins calls this extraordinary space race story "the best book on Apollo": this inspiring and intimate ode to ingenuity celebrates one of the most daring feats in human history.

When the alarm went off forty thousand feet above the moon's surface, both astronauts looked down at the computer to see 1202 flashing on the readout. Neither of them knew what it meant, and time was running out . . .

On July 20, 1969, Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin became the first humans to walk on the moon. One of the world's greatest technological achievements -- and a triumph of the American spirit -- the Apollo 11 mission was a mammoth undertaking involving more than 410,000 men and women dedicated to winning the space race against the Soviets.

Set amid the tensions and upheaval of the sixties and the Cold War, Shoot for the Moon is a gripping account of the dangers, the challenges, and the sheer determination that defined not only Apollo 11, but also the Mercury and Gemini missions that came before it. From the shock of Sputnik and the heart-stopping final minutes of John Glenn's Mercury flight to the deadly whirligig of Gemini 8, the doomed Apollo 1 mission, and that perilous landing on the Sea of Tranquility -- when the entire world held its breath while Armstrong and Aldrin battled computer alarms, low fuel, and other problems -- James Donovan tells the whole story.

Both sweeping and intimate, Shoot for the Moon is "a powerfully written and irresistible celebration" of one of humankind's most extraordinary accomplishments (Booklist, starred review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dee Brown on the Civil War: Grierson's Raid, The Bold Cavaliers, and The Galvanized Yankees *




  








Three true tales of Civil War combat, as recounted by a #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee.

The acclaimed historian of the American West turns his attention to the country’s bloody civil conflict, chronicling the exploits of extraordinary soldiers who served in unexpected ways at a pivotal moment in the nation’s history.

Grierson’s Raid: The definitive work on one of the most astonishing missions of the Civil War’s early days. For two weeks in the spring of 1862, Col. Benjamin Grierson, a former music teacher, led 1,700 Union cavalry troops on a raid from Tennessee to Louisiana. The improbably successful mission diverted Confederate attention from Grant’s crossing of the Mississippi and set the stage for the Siege of Vicksburg. General Sherman called it “the most brilliant expedition of the war.”

The Bold Cavaliers: In 1861, Brig. Gen. John Hunt Morgan and his brother-in-law Basil Duke put together a group of formidable horsemen, and set to violent work. Morgan’s Raiders began in their home state, staging attacks, recruiting new soldiers, and intercepting Union telegraphs. Most were imprisoned after unsuccessful incursions into Ohio and Indiana years later, but some Raiders would escape, regroup, and fight again in different conflicts. “Accurate and frequently exciting” (Kirkus Reviews).

The Galvanized Yankees: The little-known and awe-inspiring true story of a group of captured Confederate soldiers who chose to serve in the Union Army rather than endure the grim conditions of prisoner of war camps. “An accurate, interesting, and sometimes thrilling account of an unusual group of men who rendered a valuable service to the nation in a time of great need” (The New York Times Book Review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*X Platoon *




  








For three decades one of the most secretive units in the British military has been a mystery force known as X Platoon.

Officially there was no X Platoon. The forty men in its elite number were specially selected from across the Armed Forces, at which point they simply ceased to exist. X Platoon had no budget, no weaponry, no vehicles and no kit - apart from what its men could beg, borrow or steal from other military units.

For the first time a highly decorated veteran of this specialised force - otherwise known as the Pathfinders - reveals its unique story. Steve Heaney became one of the youngest ever to pass Selection, the gruelling trial of elite forces, and was at the cutting edge of X Platoon operations - serving on anti-narcotics operations in the Central American jungles, on missions hunting war criminals in the Balkans, and being sent to spy on and wage war against the Russians.

The first non-officer in the unit's history to be award the Military Cross, Steve Heaney reveals the extraordinary work undertaken by this secret band of brothers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/29/22.

Currently $3.

*Eagle Down: The Last Special Forces Fighting the Forever War *




  








A Wall Street Journal national security reporter takes readers into the lives of frontline U.S. special operations troops fighting to keep the Taliban and Islamic State from overthrowing the U.S.-backed government in the final years of the war in Afghanistan. 
A FINANCIAL TIMES BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR 

“Powerful, important, and searing." —General David Petraeus, U.S. Army (ret.), former commander, U.S. Central Command, former CIA director

In 2015, the White House claimed triumphantly that “the longest war in American history” was over. But for some, it was just the beginning of a new war, fought by Special Operations Forces, with limited resources, little governmental oversight, and contradictory orders.

With big picture insight and on-the-ground grit, Jessica Donati shares the stories of the impossible choices these soldiers must make. After the fall of a major city to the Taliban that year, Hutch, a battle-worn Green Beret on his fifth combat tour was ordered on a secret mission to recapture it and inadvertently called in an airstrike on a Doctors Without Borders hospital, killing dozens. Caleb stepped on a bomb during a mission in notorious Sangin. Andy was trapped with his team during a raid with a crashed Black Hawk and no air support.

Through successive policy directives under the Obama and Trump administrations, America came to rely almost entirely on US Special Forces, and without a long-term plan, failed to stabilize Afghanistan, undermining US interests both at home and abroad.

Eagle Down is a riveting account of the heroism, sacrifice, and tragedy experienced by those that fought America’s longest war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/30/22.

Currently $2.

*Imperial Earth *




  








A futuristic tale of intergalactic love and politics from the legendary “colossus of science fiction” and creator of 2001: A Space Odyssey (The New Yorker).

In the year 2276, Duncan Makenzie travels from Saturn’s moon, Titan, to Earth as a diplomatic guest at the United States’ Quincentennial. As a member of Titan’s ‘First Family’ descended from the moon’s original settlers five hundred years before, Duncan finds himself welcomed back to Mother Earth and into Washington’s glittering political and social scene.

But Duncan isn’t just on Earth for ambassadorial reasons. Haunted by the memory of a woman from Earth he once loved, Duncan is also on a mission to continue his family line . . . despite a devastating genetic defect.

A tour-de-force of vivid characterization, futuristic vision, and suspense, Imperial Earth is one of Arthur C. Clarke’s most ambitious and thought-provoking novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Trench *




  








Master of suspense Steve Alten always takes readers to the edge with his non-stop, adrenaline-charged novels. Now, in The Trench, Alten shows just how deep fear can run when you don’t know what lurks beneath the surface…

Its appetite is ravenous. Its teeth, scalpel-sharp. For the first time, the captive twenty-ton Megalodon shark has tasted human blood, and it wants more…

On the other side of the world, in the silent depths of the ocean, lies the Marianas Trench, where the Megalodon has spawned since the dawn of time. Paleobiologist Jonas Taylor once dared to enter this perilous cavern. He alone faced a Megalodon shark and cut its heart out. Now, as the body count rises and the horror of a monster’s attack grips the California coast, Jonas must begin the hunt again, and return to the waking nightmare of…

THE TRENCH


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Night Shift: Real Life in the Heart of the E.R. *




  







In The Night Shift, Dr. Brian Goldman shares his experiences in the witching hours at Mount Sinai Hospital in downtown Toronto. We meet the kinds of patients who walk into an E.R. after midnight: late-night revellers injured on their way home after last call, teens assaulted in the streets by other teens and a woman who punches another woman out of jealousy over a man. But Goldman also reveals the emotional, heartbreaking side of everyday E.R. visits: adult children forced to make life and death decisions about critically ill parents, victims of sexual assault, and mentally ill and homeless patients looking for understanding and a quick fix in the twenty-four-hour waiting room. Written with Goldman’s trademark honesty and with surprising humour, The Night Shift is also a frank look at many issues facing the medical profession today, and it offers a highly compelling inside view into an often shrouded world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks*




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “The story of modern medicine and bioethics—and, indeed, race relations—is refracted beautifully, and movingly.”—Entertainment Weekly

NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE FROM HBO® STARRING OPRAH WINFREY AND ROSE BYRNE • ONE OF THE “MOST INFLUENTIAL” (CNN), “DEFINING” (LITHUB), AND “BEST” (THE PHILADELPHIA INQUIRER) BOOKS OF THE DECADE • ONE OF ESSENCE’S 50 MOST IMPACTFUL BLACK BOOKS OF THE PAST 50 YEARS • WINNER OF THE CHICAGO TRIBUNE HEARTLAND PRIZE FOR NONFICTION

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The New York Times Book Review • Entertainment Weekly • O: The Oprah Magazine • NPR • Financial Times • New York • Independent (U.K.) • Times (U.K.) • Publishers Weekly • Library Journal • Kirkus Reviews • Booklist • Globe and Mail

Her name was Henrietta Lacks, but scientists know her as HeLa. She was a poor Southern tobacco farmer who worked the same land as her slave ancestors, yet her cells—taken without her knowledge—became one of the most important tools in medicine: The first “immortal” human cells grown in culture, which are still alive today, though she has been dead for more than sixty years. HeLa cells were vital for developing the polio vaccine; uncovered secrets of cancer, viruses, and the atom bomb’s effects; helped lead to important advances like in vitro fertilization, cloning, and gene mapping; and have been bought and sold by the billions.

Yet Henrietta Lacks remains virtually unknown, buried in an unmarked grave.

Henrietta’s family did not learn of her “immortality” until more than twenty years after her death, when scientists investigating HeLa began using her husband and children in research without informed consent. And though the cells had launched a multimillion-dollar industry that sells human biological materials, her family never saw any of the profits. As Rebecca Skloot so brilliantly shows, the story of the Lacks family—past and present—is inextricably connected to the dark history of experimentation on African Americans, the birth of bioethics, and the legal battles over whether we control the stuff we are made of.

Over the decade it took to uncover this story, Rebecca became enmeshed in the lives of the Lacks family—especially Henrietta’s daughter Deborah. Deborah was consumed with questions: Had scientists cloned her mother? Had they killed her to harvest her cells? And if her mother was so important to medicine, why couldn’t her children afford health insurance?

Intimate in feeling, astonishing in scope, and impossible to put down, The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks captures the beauty and drama of scientific discovery, as well as its human consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*UFOs and The White House: What Did Our Presidents Know and When Did They Know It? *




  








The authors behind Edison vs. Tesla and The Haunting of the Presidents turn their attention to the oval office for a unique view of UFOs in America.

In this fascinating book, “Birnes and Martin cover stories about UFOs and presidents ranging from obscure historical references to presidents—and presidential candidates—discussing UFOs and aliens on recent late-night talk shows” (Alejandro Rojas, Open Minds Forum columnist, Huffington Post). Discover what our leaders—from Washington to Obama—witnessed and believed about what transpired in the skies above the United States and the world.

Most of us know that George Washington was heavily involved with the secret society the Freemasons. But how many of us know about George Washington’s UFO sighting during the terrible winter at Valley Forge, and how the experience guided his future?
Marilyn Monroe is rumored to have had UFO intel that she gained via pillow-talk from JFK.
Under Nixon’s presidency we orbited and walked upon the surface of the moon, while almost at the same time the Air Force was exploiting the Air Force as scientific cover for its decision to terminate Project Blue Book.
Jimmie Carter was visited by UFOs multiple times.


UFOs and the White House is an oft-overlooked glimpse at history that will appeal to historians as well as advocates of the paranormal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Let Sleeping Cats Lie (The 9 Lives Cozy Mystery Series, Book 4): Cozy Animal Mysteries *




  








"These cat themed mysteries will prove to be enduringly popular . . . unreservedly recommended . . ." ~Midwest Book Review

When a Prominent Canadian Politician Dies Mysteriously, Stormy the Cat and Christy Jamieson Discover the Cause in LET SLEEPING CATS LIE, a Cozy Mystery by Louise Clark

--Vancouver, British Colombia, Canada--

When prominent Canadian politician, Fred Jarvis, dies mysteriously, Detective Patterson solicits the help of Christy Jamieson to investigate the family and friends of the deceased. The police suspect a politically motivated murder but Christy soon finds reason to disagree.

Now working at odds with the police, Christy must rely on Stormy the Cat to discover the truth or risk seeing the man she loves convicted unjustly of murder.

Publisher Note: The 9 Lives Cozy Mysteries, while containing some mild profanity, will be enjoyed by mature readers of cozy mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cat Among The Fishes (The 9 Lives Cozy Mystery Series, Book 5) *




  








Camping Trip Dampened by Murder in Cat Among the Fishes, a 9 Lives Cozy Mystery from Louise Clark

--Vancouver, British Colombia, Canada—

The long-promised Jamieson-Armstrong family camping trip takes a pause with news of murder at the local fish farm where the vacationing families recently visited. Even worse, it looks like their campsite neighbor's brother-in-law, Adam, is the prime suspect in the fish farm Manager's murder.

Ignoring protests from family, Christy and Sledge, along with Stormy the cat, start asking questions at the mayor's office and quickly learn of political opposition to the fish farm and form a list of distinguished suspects.

But when a second murder occurs, Adam is further implicated. Believing something is very fishy at the farm, Sledge, Christy, and Stormy continue their probe. But someone doesn't want the truth exposed. Now, the sleuthing team must solve the murder before they become next week's fish food.

Publisher Note: The 9 Lives Cozy Mysteries, while containing some very mild profanity, will be enjoyed by readers of clean and wholesome cozy mysteries. Cat lovers and those fond of all things feline, as well as readers of Amanda Lee, Denise Grover Swank, Rita Mae Brown's Sneaky Pie Brown Mysteries, and Shirley Rousseau Murphy's Joe Grey Mysteries will not want to miss this series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Girl Who Played with Fire (Millennium Series Book 2) *




  








#1 NATIONAL BESTSELLER • Part blistering espionage thriller, part riveting police procedural, and part piercing exposé on social injustice, this second book in the Millennium series is a “gripping, stay-up-all-night read” (Entertainment Weekly).

Mikael Blomkvist, crusading publisher of the magazine Millennium, has decided to run a story that will expose an extensive sex trafficking operation. On the eve of its publication, the two reporters responsible for the article are murdered, and the fingerprints found on the murder weapon belong to his friend, the troubled genius hacker Lisbeth Salander. Blomkvist, convinced of Salander’s innocence, plunges into an investigation. Meanwhile, Salander herself is drawn into a murderous game of cat and mouse, which forces her to face her dark past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Justice Begins Complete Series Boxed Set: An Atlantica Universe Adventure*




  








It rose like a jewel from the sea, tantalizing and dangerous.

The ancient island of Atlantis was rediscovered in the 1950s, and a war-weary world had to decide how to handle this revelation.

Enter Atlantica, the land of promise where there are no politics, no ideologies, no loyalties beyond the Almighty Dollar.

By 1965, business is booming, but the wheels of this materialistic machine are crushing innocents in its voracious ascent.

Who will stand for those trapped in this uncaring system?

Get the complete 6-book series to find out!

---

Tyler “Ty” Katakura was not looking to be a hero, but he isn’t one to stand aside and let bad things happen to good people.

Still scarred from his time in the killing fields of the Korean War, Ty was looking for a place to start over. However, Atlantica needs him to do more—to be more.

Justice, truthfully executed, doesn’t occur organically, and it can’t discriminate, but what will it cost those who bring it to Atlantica?

Ty doesn’t know, but as his growing list of enemies ranges from the lowest gutter to the newest high rise he comes to understand one truth about Atlantica:

Justice over Mercy is the only way: the Executioner’s Way.

Included in this boxed set:


The First Executioner
Aiming Blind
High Lead and Low Deeds
No Backing Down
Justice Is Not Blind
Scorched Earth


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*By Order of the President (A Presidential Agent Novel Book 1)*




  







When a leased Boeing 727 is violently hijacked from Angola and flown to parts unknown, the President turns to an outsider—Major Carlos Guillermo Castillo—for answers. A pilot, West Point graduate, and veteran of Desert Storm, Castillo has a sharp eye for the facts—and the truth behind them. In Africa, he is helped and hindered by unexpected allies and ruthless enemies, and begins to untangle a plot of horrific dimensions—a plot that, unless Castillo acts quickly, will end very, very badly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Liquid Rules: The Delightful and Dangerous Substances That Flow Through Our Lives *




  







Sometimes explosive, often delicious, occasionally poisonous, and always fascinating: the New York Times bestselling author of Stuff Matters offers an "entertaining discussion of the various ways our lives are enriched by fluids” (The Wall Street Journal).

We know that we need water to survive, and that, for some of us, a cup of coffee or a glass of wine can feel just as vital. But do we really understand how much we rely on liquids, or their destructive power? Set on one of the author's transatlantic flights, Liquid Rules offers readers a tour of these formless substances, told through the language of molecules, droplets, heartbeats, and ocean waves. We encounter fluids within the plane—from hand soap to liquid crystal display screens—and without: in the volcanoes of Iceland, the frozen expanse of Greenland, and the marvelous California coastline. We come to see liquids with wonder and fascination, and to understand their potential for death and destruction. Just as in his bestselling, award-winning Stuff Matters, Mark Miodownik’s unique brand of scientific storytelling brings his subject to life in ways that will inform and amuse science buffs and lay readers alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Prisoner of the Vatican: The Popes, the Kings, and Garibaldi's Rebels in the Struggle to Rule Modern Italy *







A Pulitzer Prize winner’s “fascinating” account of the political battles that led to the end of the Papal States (Entertainment Weekly).

From a National Book Award–nominated author, this absorbing history chronicles the birth of modern Italy and the clandestine politics behind the Vatican’s last stand in the battle between the church and the newly created Italian state.

When Italy’s armies seized the Holy City and claimed it for the Italian capital, Pope Pius IX, outraged, retreated to the Vatican and declared himself a prisoner, calling on foreign powers to force the Italians out of Rome. The action set in motion decades of political intrigue that hinged on such fascinating characters as Garibaldi, King Viktor Emmanuel, Napoleon III, and Chancellor Bismarck.

Drawing on a wealth of secret documents long buried in the Vatican archives, David I. Kertzer reveals a fascinating story of outrageous accusations, mutual denunciations, and secret dealings that will leave readers hard-pressed to ever think of Italy, or the Vatican, in the same way again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Smithy: The Life of Sir Charles Kingsford Smith (Pioneers of Aviation)*




  








The epic account of one of the heroes of the pioneer age of aviation.

Perfect for fans of Amelia Earhart, Charles Lindbergh and the Wright brothers.

On 31st May 1928 Charles Kingsford Smith left the coast of California and landed on Australian soil on 9th June. This was the first transpacific flight in history.

Over the course of the next seven years Kingsford Smith would make many more record flights including the first non-stop crossing of the Australian mainland, the first flights between Australia and New Zealand, the first eastward Pacific crossing from Australia to the United States as well as flying from Australia to London in the record time of just ten and a half days.

Yet just seven years after his first transpacific flight Kingsford Smith’s aircraft Lady Southern Cross mysteriously disappeared in the dark of a tropical night off the coast of Burma. The man who had enthralled the world with his dangerous pioneering journeys was gone.

Ian Mackersey’s astounding biography, written with the co-operation of Kingsford Smith’s widow and family, uncovers the life of this fascinating man who was obsessed with pushing his aircraft to the limits whilst having a morbid fear of the sea which he flew over. The book explores Kingsford Smith’s life before he rose to prominence and how his experiences during World War One shaped him through to his tragic last flight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mosquito: Menacing the Reich: Combat Action in the Twin-Engine Wooden Wonder of World War II*




  







On 15 November it came suddenly out of nowhere inches above the hangars with a crackling thunderclap of twin Merlins. As we watched, bewitched, it was flung about the sky in a beyond belief display for a bomber that could out perform any fighter. Well-bred whisper of a touch down, a door opened and down the ladder came suede shoes, yellow socks and the rest of Geoffrey de Havilland.

The memories of Sergeant (later Flight Lieutenant DFC) Mike Carreck who was an observer with 105 Squadron when he first laid eyes on the new de Havilland Mosquito. This was an aircraft that would prove itself to be one of the most versatile and revered aircraft to fly with the RAF in World War II.

This book is full of firsthand accounts from the crews that flew the Mossie in its roles as a bomber, long-range reconnaissance and low-level strike aircraft. The author has gathered together many of the most exciting operational reports that cover the period from the types introduction until the end of World War II. The text is interwoven with the background history of the personnel and squadrons, the purpose of the operations undertaken and their often devastating results.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Darkest Hour: How Churchill Brought England Back from the Brink *




  








“McCarten's pulse-pounding narrative transports the reader to those springtime weeks in 1940 when the fate of the world rested on the shoulders of Winston Churchill. A true story thrillingly told. Thoroughly researched and compulsively readable.”—Michael F. Bishop, Executive Director of the International Churchill Society

From the acclaimed novelist and screenwriter of The Theory of Everything comes a revelatory look at the period immediately following Winston Churchill’s ascendancy to Prime Minister—now a major motion picture starring Gary Oldman.

“He was speaking to the nation, the world, and indeed to history...”

May, 1940. Britain is at war. The horrors of blitzkrieg have seen one western European democracy after another fall in rapid succession to Nazi boot and shell. Invasion seems mere hours away.

Just days after becoming Prime Minister, Winston Churchill must deal with this horror—as well as a skeptical King, a party plotting against him, and an unprepared public. Pen in hand and typist-secretary at the ready, how could he change the mood and shore up the will of a nervous people?

In this gripping day-by-day, often hour-by-hour account of how an often uncertain Churchill turned Britain around, the celebrated Bafta-winning writer Anthony McCarten exposes sides of the great man never seen before. He reveals how he practiced and re-wrote his key speeches, from ‘Blood, toil, tears and sweat’ to ‘We shall fight on the beaches’; his consideration of a peace treaty with Nazi Germany, and his underappreciated role in the Dunkirk evacuation; and, above all, how 25 days helped make one man an icon.

Using never-before-accessed archive material, McCarten reveals the crucial behind-the-scenes moments that changed the course of history. It’s a scarier—and more human—story than has ever been told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/30/22.

Currently $3.

*Saving Italy: The Race to Rescue a Nation's Treasures from the Nazis*








From the author of the #1 New York Times bestseller The Monuments Men: "An astonishing account of a little-known American effort to save Italy's…art during World War II." —Tom Brokaw

When Hitler’s armies occupied Italy in 1943, they also seized control of mankind’s greatest cultural treasures. As they had done throughout Europe, the Nazis could now plunder the masterpieces of the Renaissance, the treasures of the Vatican, and the antiquities of the Roman Empire.

On the eve of the Allied invasion, General Dwight Eisenhower empowered a new kind of soldier to protect these historic riches. In May 1944 two unlikely American heroes—artist Deane Keller and scholar Fred Hartt—embarked from Naples on the treasure hunt of a lifetime, tracking billions of dollars of missing art, including works by Michelangelo, Donatello, Titian, Caravaggio, and Botticelli. With the German army retreating up the Italian peninsula, orders came from the highest levels of the Nazi government to transport truckloads of art north across the border into the Reich. Standing in the way was General Karl Wolff, a top-level Nazi officer. As German forces blew up the magnificent bridges of Florence, General Wolff commandeered the great collections of the Uffizi Gallery and Pitti Palace, later risking his life to negotiate a secret Nazi surrender with American spymaster Allen Dulles.

Brilliantly researched and vividly written, the New York Times bestselling Saving Italy brings readers from Milan and the near destruction of The Last Supper to the inner sanctum of the Vatican and behind closed doors with the preeminent Allied and Axis leaders: Roosevelt, Eisenhower, and Churchill; Hitler, Göring, and Himmler.

An unforgettable story of epic thievery and political intrigue, Saving Italy is a testament to heroism on behalf of art, culture, and history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/31/22.

Currently $1.

*The Terran Menace (Terran Menace Book 1) *




  








*The invasion left him without hope. But no one was prepared for the war he would learn to wage.*

Ben Hutchins buried his anger to survive. Stranded on a ravaged Earth after a devastating alien annihilation, the haunted young man has nothing except his late father’s cutting-edge exo-suit and a veteran soldier for company. But when he uncovers the truth about his armored prototype, he unwittingly paints a target on his back for those who seek humanity’s destruction.

Forced to flee the attacks, Ben can feel the rage and resentment building as he discovers he might be humanity’s only weapon against utter extinction. But with his abilities fueled by fury, saving the human race may mean becoming a monster.

Can Ben save his people without losing his soul?

The Terran Menace is the action-packed first book in the Terran Menace military science fiction series. If you like gripping action scenes, jaw-dropping reveals, and learning the cost of war, then you’ll love J.R. Robertson’s military sci-fi epic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bivrost Nine (The Bivrost Nine Saga Book 1) *




  








Can a war survivor turn a city in space into the galaxy’s last best hope for peace?

Nysse Ann Hazara-Ghazi spent thirteen years traveling the Three Arcs from Core to Rim and Frontier to Desolation, trying to forget the awful Human-Othren war that killed all her dearest friends.

But a weary warrior with decades of experience working alongside Aliens is a valuable commodity in the twenty-second century, eight decades after Earth learned the secret to swift travel between the stars and humanity joined a burgeoning interstellar community. Tensions are again on the rise between the great powers, and many fear a new strife is brewing, well aware of the Plague that so often comes when planets go to war.

Now Nysse has a new mission: take command of a remote outpost thousands of light years from Earth, home to a unique effort that seeks to give form to an old dream: a place where the many diverse peoples of known space can meet to work out their differences peacefully.

Joined by Sam, a cyborg on his first off-world adventure; Winston, a brilliant but unorthodox scientist; and Ishlaa, an Othren priestess, Nysse and her new team face the daunting challenge of securing and governing a small city perched on the remnants of a shattered world, all alone in the night.

Danger stalks their every choice, as no noble effort is without its enemies, some lurking in dark places where others fear to walk, waiting for their time.

The year is 2159.

The place: Bivrost Nine


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1. Until 4pm AZ time today. 3.5 hrs from now. Don't understand why some Amazon books are on sale until midnight and others only for a few hours.

*The Scae Resurgence (The Bivrost Nine Saga Book 2) *



  








A lonely diplomatic outpost ten thousand light years from Earth faces the return of a deadly threat thought long vanquished.

Running a small city perched on a dead world in the Bivrost Channel was never fated to be an easy job. Yet despite space pirate attacks, squabbling interstellar empires, and even a betrayal from within their own ranks, Nysse Hazara-Ghazi and her team of brilliant misfits are pulling it off.

Long a destination for spiritual pilgrims and traders working their way across the Three Arcs of Known Space, Bivrost Nine now also hosts an initiative dedicated to fostering peaceful relations between the diverse Alien peoples brought into contact by the interstellar jump gate network.

A dream badly needed in the perilous twenty-second century, for as humanity discovered upon learning the secret to rapid travel between stars almost a century before, the galaxy is teeming with life - some kinds friendly, others substantially... less so.

And when an expedition in search of new jump paths discovers one of the latter, they unleash a terror Nysse had fought in her youth.

When the Scae return, she, Winston, Sam, and Ishlaa will be forced to trust each other like never before - yet among all their other troubles, trust itself is a vital resource in short supply.

Because no one on Bivrost Nine is entirely as they appear. Ishlaa harbors a secret as deadly as the Scae. Winston is a suspicious old spy turned social forecaster who ferrets out what is hidden like a hound. A cybernetic Rebuild, Sam is a synthesis of flesh and machine with abilities beyond any vanilla Human. And Nysse herself remains a weary warrior haunted by hard memories, drawn to danger like a moth to a flame.

Bivrost Nine too guards secrets of its own. Deep underground, in the place most residents call downbelow, lurks a power almost beyond the comprehension of mortal minds.

The name he goes by these days is Omra Siuan. And he has great plans for Bivrost Nine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bethany's Sin *




  






*
A family moves to a small town dominated by a murderous cult*

Despite its eerie name, Bethany’s Sin is a pleasant place. After a life of grim poverty, this new community seems like heaven to Evan Reid and his family. With its quaint shops, manicured lawns, and fresh summer smell, the town charms the Vietnam veteran, his wife, and their daughter like nowhere else they have ever been. But beneath that cheerful façade lurks something deadly. As soon as they enter their new house, Evan is consumed by fear. He can’t place its source, but there is something about the town’s mayor, Kathryn Drago, which makes him uneasy. By day she is a harmless retired archaeologist. But at night she leads an Amazonian cult whose next ritual calls for a secret ingredient: the blood of Evan Reid.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Day Diana Died: 25th Anniversary*




  








Over 3.8 million downloads

"When I was born, I was unwanted. When I married Charles, I was unwanted. When I joined the Royal Family, I was unwanted. I want to be wanted." --Diana, Princess of Wales

Where were you the day Diana died? Like the assassination of John F. Kennedy, the tragic death of the Princess of Wales on August 31, 1997 is one of the defining benchmarks in history - an event that touched each of us so profoundly we will never forget the moment we heard the news.

Twenty-five years after the Paris car crash that ended Diana's life at age thirty-six, the story of her remarkable life and tragic death still have the power to mesmerize. Following her storybook wedding to Prince Charles, she had evolved from "Shy Di" into the planet's most photographed, written-about, and talked-about woman - indeed, the most famous person in the world. For all Diana's global fame, much of the human drama that swirled around her death remained veiled in mystery and intrigue.

Here, in the manner of his other 17 New York Times bestsellers, Christopher Andersen draws upon important sources - many of whom are agreeing to speak for the first time - to re-create in vivid and often startling detail the events leading up to that fateful night in Paris.

Among the many revelations:
*Important information about Diana's final moments alive, the accident itself--and her last words
*Prince Charles's surprising reaction to the news of Diana's death--including his shock the first time he saw her body--the Queen's bizarre request, and a riveting account of how Prince William and Prince Harry coped with their shock and grief
*The broken romance that pushed Diana into the arms of Dodi Fayed, their curious relationship, and whether or not she truly planned to marry him.
*A behind-the-scenes account of the battle royal that raged between the Queen and Prince Charles in the days leading up to the funeral.
*Diana's spiritual quest, and the warnings that might have saved her.
*Final answers to persistent rumors that Diana was pregnant at the time of the accident--and that she was the victim of a murder plot.
*At the end, what Diana wanted for her sons, her vision of a future King William--and the American icon she most wanted him to emulate.

Diana was, in every sense of the word, larger than life - a force of nature that, as the Royal Family learned, could be neither dismissed nor ignored. A bittersweet saga of triumph, love, and loss, The Day Diana Died captures those last days when Diana's star never shone brighter--and evokes the beauty, grace, heartache, and compassion that made Diana one of the most compelling figures of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Alien Superstar *




  








A six-eyed teenage alien refugee becomes a Hollywood star in this hilarious series opener by the bestselling authors of the Hank Zipzer series.

When thirteen-year-old Buddy Burger has to flee from his alien planet, he crash lands in an even wilder place: Hollywood, California. But no one is shocked to see a six-eyed alien strolling around the Universal back lot. The tourists just think he’s an actor in a supercool alien costume.

And the fancy Hollywood directors take notice too. They cast Buddy in a popular TV show playing (of course) an alien. After a video of his first episode goes viral, he becomes an overnight sensation, and suddenly, his world is filled with adoring fans, rides in glamorous limos, and appearances at all-the-shrimp-you-can-eat red carpet parties!

Will Buddy be able to keep his secret when all eyes are on him? Or will the glitz and glam of Hollywood prove too much for this alien superstar?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Politics Weird-o-Pedia: The Ultimate Book of Surprising, Strange, and Incredibly Bizarre Facts about Politics*




  








Government and politics might seem twisted today, but they’ve always been strange.

There’s something about public office that, throughout time, has transcended normalcy. Politics Weird-o-Pedia presents some of the oddest and most interesting political absurdities and tidbits from around the world, from Peter the Great’s tax on beards to a lawmaker’s mistress whom he kept on the congressional payroll despite her admission that “I can't type, I can't file, I can't even answer the phone.”

Eminences include:


Some of America’s Founding Fathers wanted to jail newspaper reporters.
A Mongolian conqueror liked to build cement walls out of the bodies of his vanquished opponents (while they were still alive).
An all-female resistance to nuclear missiles in Britain resulted in a protest that lasted for nineteen years—long after the missiles were gone.

Politics Weird-o-Pedia doesn’t stand still for a minute. It is intriguing, funny, and occasionally startling. It is more than a collection of trivia, adding bits of context and historical vignettes that make it clear that no matter how dysfunctional politics and government might seem today—we’ve been through it all many times before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sports Weird-o-Pedia: The Ultimate Book of Surprising, Strange, and Incredibly Bizarre Facts about Sports*




  








By any standard of normal behavior, sports cannot escape the definition of weirdness.

Sports achievements have the capacity to inspire and excite watchers, whether through athletic brilliance or magnificent team performance, but there are times when our athletes and teams go wacko on us, and the most peculiar things break out with no warning to provide wide-eyed astonishment or laugh-out-loud responses.


Sammy Sosa of the Chicago Cubs landed on the disabled list due to a back injury caused by sneezing too hard.
Minnesota Vikings football stalwart Jim Marshall ran the wrong way with a recovered fumble.
Former NBA player Dennis Rodman spearheaded American diplomacy with North Korea.
The lyrics and music creators of “Take Me Out to The Ballgame” authored one of the most sung songs in American history without ever having seen a baseball game.
And more!

While those spontaneous combustions may result from someone rising from the weird side of the bed, they’re often the most memorable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sex Weird-O-Pedia: The Ultimate Book of Shocking, Scandalous, and Incredibly Bizarre Sex Facts *




  








Learn outrageously fun facts about human—and animal—sexuality and add some spice to your trivia game with tantalizing topics from politics to porn.

Sex is the ultimate multidisciplinary subject, and it cannot be confined to a single facet of life. Through a series of amusing tidbits, Sex Weird-o-Pedia will walk you through how sex affects our technologies, economics, politics, religions, and cultures, as well as some strange sex facts that, for better or for worse, will make your conversations memorable to everyone at the party.

Bizarre facts include:

Which animal species engage in necrophilia
Who has done it in outer space
Why premature ejaculation has evolutionary advantages
How masturbation led to the invention of cereal
And more!


Knowing that Calvin Klein cologne turns tigers on probably won’t help you get laid, but it could prove useful if you’re in a conversation needing some pizzazz—or you find yourself in mixed company with a bunch of large cats.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mystery of the Blue Train: Hercule Poirot Investigates (Hercule Poirot series Book 6) *




  








Robbery and brutal murder aboard a luxury transport ensnares the ever-attentive Hercule Poirot in The Mystery of the Blue Train, from Queen of Mystery Agatha Christie

When the luxurious Blue Train arrives at Nice, a guard attempts to wake serene Ruth Kettering from her slumbers. But she will never wake again—for a heavy blow has killed her, disfiguring her features almost beyond recognition. What is more, her precious rubies are missing.

The prime suspect is Ruth’s estranged husband, Derek. Yet Hercule Poirot is not convinced, so he stages an eerie reenactment of the journey, complete with the murderer on board. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bizarre Bodies at the Beach: A Small Town Cozy Animal Mystery (The Misty Milton Mysteries Book 2)*




  








The glossy wedding venue brochure didn’t mention ritual murders on the beach…

Misty Milton has the honor of planning a delicious wedding feast, and the small town of Quinn is buzzing with excitement.

Misty’s gourmet pet food service is booming - or it was until the arrival of an elegant new town veterinarian…

Tall, frosty and blonde, Dr. Dixie Carlisle looks set to get her manicured claws on Misty's boyfriend Hank.

Surely history can't be repeating itself?

But this snooty veterinarian isn’t the only fresh face in Quinn.

And out of six new arrivals in town, two of them are already dead.

Is the culprit a newcomer, or a local resident with a murderous grudge?

Infidelity, a shady adoption agency and a peculiar pastor, makes this a mystery that will truly test the bonds of trust and friendship across this sleepy seaside town.

Misty will need to rely on her feline sidekicks, Doofus and Floofus, more than ever to catch the culprit before another bizarre body appears on the beach…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wrath of the Lion *




  








The hunt is on for a submarine prowling the English Channel in this undersea thriller from the New York Times–bestselling author of Rain on the Dead.

In the waters off the French coast, a predator is on the loose. The French submarine L’Alouette has come under the control of the OAS—an ultranationalist group dedicated to maintaining France’s dominion in Algeria. They have been wreaking havoc in the Channel’s shipping lanes—including the cold-blooded murder of a prosecutor who put several of the group’s comrades in prison.

Former SAS soldier Neil Mallory is sent by British Intelligence to join with a French agent based in the Channel Islands. But even on the sparsely populated isle of St. Pierre, it seems their mission is being confounded by someone who knows their next move before they even think of it. And time is running short. Because the madmen aboard the L’Alouette are changing their course away from mere piracy and chaos toward something far worse.

With the worldwide success of The Eagle Has Landed, Jack Higgins established himself as a true master of the modern thriller—and after decades in the game, his novels continue to electrify countless fans around the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*They Laughed at Galileo: How the Great Inventors Proved Their Critics Wrong *




  








A humorous account of great inventors and their critics who predicted failure.

They Laughed at Galileo takes a humorous and reflective look at one thousand years of the development of humankind: those who dreamt, those who taught, those who opposed, and those who, ultimately, did.

At some point in modern history, each and every one of our inventions and discoveries was first envisioned and then developed by a single person, or a handful of people, who dreamt of the seemingly impossible. For them, the future was clear and obvious, but for the vast majority, including the acknowledged experts of their days, such belief was sheer folly.

For just about everything that has improved our modern lifestyles in a way that our ancestors could not possibly imagine, there was once a lone dreamer proclaiming, “It can be done.” That dreamer was nearly always opposed by a team of “enlightened” contemporaries publicly declaring, “It cannot be done.” Well, yes it could.

Marconi’s wireless radio transmissions were initially deemed pointless. Edward L. Drake’s eventual success on August 27, 1859, was called the day “the crazy man first struck oil.” Louis Pasteur’s theory of germs was considered a “ridiculous fiction.” Each of these inventions has had a profound effect on the course of human history, and each one was rejected, resisted, and ridiculed in its day. Ultimately, the innovators who brought these into existence provided invaluable contributions to science and the culture of humankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Days of Richard III: the Book that Inspired the Dig *




  







*What Richard III did in his last five months, what happened to his body, and how his DNA was found in Canada*

A new and uniquely detailed exploration of Richard's last 150 days explores these events from the standpoint of Richard himself and his contemporaries. By deliberately avoiding the hindsight knowledge that he will lose the Battle of Bosworth Field, this book presents a new Richard—no passive victim, awaiting defeat and death, but a king actively pursuing his own policies and agenda. It also reexamines the aftermath of Bosworth—the treatment of Richard's body, his burial, and the construction of his tomb. Based on newly discovered evidence and wider insights it explores the motives underlying these events. And there is the fascinating story of why and how Richard III's DNA was rediscovered, alive and well, and living in Canada. This is a stimulating and thought-provoking account of the end of Richard's life—even readers very familiar with his short life will discover a new and fascinating picture of him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Times They Were a-Changin': 1964, the Year the Sixties Arrived and the Battle Lines of Today Were Drawn*




  








An award-winning historian on the transformative year in the sixties that continues to reverberate in our lives and politics—for readers of Heather Cox Richardson.

If 1968 marked a turning point in a pivotal decade, 1964—or rather, the long 1964, from JFK’s assassination in November 1963 to mid-1965—was the time when the sixties truly arrived. It was then that the United States began a radical shift toward a much more inclusive definition of “American,” with a greater degree of equality and a government actively involved in social and economic improvement.

It was a radical shift accompanied by a cultural revolution. The same month Bob Dylan released his iconic ballad “The Times They Are a-Changin’,” January 1964, President Lyndon Johnson announced his War on Poverty. Spurred by the civil rights movement and a generation pushing for change, the Civil Rights Act, the Voting Rights Act, and the Immigration and Nationality Act were passed during this period. This was a time of competing definitions of freedom. Freedom from racism, freedom from poverty. White youth sought freedoms they associated with black culture, captured imperfectly in the phrase “sex, drugs, and rock ’n’ roll.” Along with freedom from racist oppression, black Americans sought the opportunities associated with the white middle class: “white freedom.” Women challenged rigid gender roles. And in response to these freedoms, the changing mores, and youth culture, the contrary impulse found political expression in such figures as Barry Goldwater and Ronald Reagan, proponents of what was presented as freedom from government interference. Meanwhile, a nonevent in the Tonkin Gulf would accelerate the nation's plunge into the Vietnam tragedy.

In narrating 1964’s moment of reckoning, when American identity began to be reimagined, McElvaine ties those past battles to their legacy today. Throughout, he captures the changing consciousness of the period through its vibrant music, film, literature, and personalities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Red Army Auxiliary Armoured Vehicles, 1930–1945 (Images of War) *




  







During the 1930s in the Soviet Union a remarkable range of auxiliary armoured vehicles were produced for the Red Army which have rarely had the attention they deserve, and Alexey Tarasov’s photographic history is the ideal guide to them. These innovative designs demonstrate the diversity and innovation of the Soviet arms industry. Among them were armoured flails, ambulances, bridge-layers, flame-throwers and amphibious cars which prefigure similar designs made by western engineers during the Second World War. As this selection of rare photographs shows, Soviet designers were in many ways ahead of their time and it was short-sighted internal policy and the shortcomings of Soviet industry which led to the cancellation or postponement of many of these promising projects. As a result, when faced with Operation Barbarossa in 1941 the Red Army lacked the auxiliary armour that would have helped to stem the German advance. Alexey Tarasov’s in-depth research and the rare photographs he has assembled give a fascinating insight into a little-known aspect of the history of Soviet armoured vehicles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Escaping Hitler's Bunker: The Fate of the Third Reich's Leaders *




  







As the Soviet troops fought their way ever closer to the Reich Chancellery in the final days of the Third Reich, deep underground in Hitler’s bunker fateful decisions were being made. Hitler and some of those closest to him resolved to commit suicide, whilst others sought to try and escape. But who did manage to slip past the Russian soldiers and reach freedom? How did they escape, and what routes did they take through the ruined streets of Berlin? Equally, what became of those who escaped, where did they go, and what happened to those who did not get away? All of these questions are answered in this book.

Following years of research in Berlin, the author has been able to identify the various groups and individuals that left the bunker and has traced the paths taken by those who escaped and those that perished. The final days in Hitler’s bunker are revealed in atmospheric detail, as the Red Army closed in and the inevitable end loomed menacingly nearer with the passing of every hour. Many notable persons, such as Bormann, Speer, Göring and Hanna Reitsch, went to say a last farewell to the Führer, while others, such as Goebbels, prepared themselves for suicide rather than being taken prisoner by the Russians. By using detailed maps showing the escape routes, first-hand testimony from those who survived, photographs of the devastated German capital in 1945, as well as images of the various routes as they can be followed through Berlin today, the author explores the last moments of the Third Reich in startling clarity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Nam Sense: Surviving Vietnam with the 101st Airborne Division *




  








A candid memoir of being sent to Vietnam at age nineteen, witnessing the carnage of Hamburger Hill, and returning to an America in turmoil.

Arthur Wiknik was a teenager from New England when he was drafted into the US Army in 1968, shipping out to Vietnam early the following year. Shortly after his arrival on the far side of the world, he was assigned to Camp Evans near the northern village of Phong Dien, only thirty miles from Laos and North Vietnam. On his first jungle patrol, his squad killed a female Viet Cong who turned out to have been the local prostitute. It was the first dead person he had ever seen.

Wiknik's account of life and death in Vietnam includes everything from heavy combat to faking insanity to get some R & R. He was the first in his unit to reach the top of Hamburger Hill, and between sporadic episodes of combat, he mingled with the locals; tricked unwitting US suppliers into providing his platoon with hard-to-get food; defied a superior and was punished with a dangerous mission; and struggled with himself and his fellow soldiers as the antiwar movement began to affect them.

Written with honesty and sharp wit by a soldier who was featured on a recent History Channel documentary about Vietnam, Nam Sense spares nothing and no one in its attempt to convey what really transpired for the combat soldier during this unpopular war. It is not about glory, mental breakdowns, flashbacks, or self-pity. The GIs Wiknik lived and fought with during his yearlong tour were not drug addicts or war criminals or gung-ho killers. They were there to do their duty as they were trained, support their comrades—and get home alive.

Recipient of an Honorable Mention from the Military Writers Society of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/31/22.

Currently $3.

*12, 20 & 5: A Doctor's Year in Vietnam *




  








*The wry and heart-wrenching memoir of a young doctor’s year behind the frontlines in Vietnam.*

Assigned to the marine camp at Phu Bai, Dr. John A. Parrish confronted all manner of medical trauma, quickly shedding the naïveté of a new medical intern. With this memoir, he crafts a haunting, humane portrait of one man’s agonizing confrontation with war. With a wife and two children awaiting his return home, the young physician lives through the most turbulent and formative year of his life—and finds himself molded into a true doctor by the raw tragedy of the battlefield. His endless work is punctuated only by the arrival of the next helicopter bearing more casualties, and the stark announcements: “12 litter-borne wounded, 20 ambulatory wounded, and 5 dead.”

12, 20 & 5 is an intimate and unique look at the effects of war that Library Journal calls “an autobiographical M*A*S*H* . . . phenomenal.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/01/22. Running late, computer issues earlier.

Currently $1.

*The Time Ships *




  








The highly-acclaimed sequel to H G Wells’s THE TIME MACHINE, from the heir to Arthur C. Clarke.

Written to celebrate the centenary of the publication of H G Wells’s classic story The Time Machine, Stephen Baxter’s stunning sequel is an outstanding work of imaginative fiction.

The Time Traveller has abandoned his charming and helpless Eloi friend Weena to the cannibal appetites of the Morlocks, the devolved race of future humans from whom he was forced to flee. He promptly embarks on a second journey to the year AD 802,701, pledged to rescue Weena. He never arrives! The future was changed by his presence… and will be changed again. Hurled towards infinity, the Traveller must resolve the paradoxes building around him in a dazzling temporal journey of discovery. He must achieve the impossible if Weena is to be saved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wall: A Novel *




  








Shortlisted for the 2020 Orwell Prize

"Thrilling…A topical and deftly satirical novel." —Anna Mundow, Wall Street Journal

In this taut, dystopian tale, an island nation ravaged by the Change has built an enormous concrete barrier around its coastline—the Wall. Joseph Kavanagh, a new Defender, has one task: to protect his section of the Wall from the Others, the desperate souls trapped amid the rising seas outside. A blend of the most compelling issues of our time—climate change, increasing fear, widening divisions—The Wall is a suspenseful story of love, trust, and survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Russian Cage (Gunnie Rose Book 3) *




  








#1 New York Times and USA TODAY bestselling author Charlaine Harris is at her best in this alternate history of the United States where magic is an acknowledged but despised power in this third installment of the Gunnie Rose series.

Picking up right where A Longer Fall left off, this thrilling third installment follows Lizbeth Rose as she takes on one of her most dangerous missions yet: rescuing her estranged partner, Prince Eli, from the Holy Russian Empire. Once in San Diego, Lizbeth is going to have to rely upon her sister Felicia, and her growing Grigori powers to navigate her way through this strange new world of royalty and deception in order to get Eli freed from jail where he’s being held for murder.

Russian Cage continues to ramp up the momentum with more of everything Harris’ readers adore her for with romance, intrigue, and a deep dive into the mysterious Holy Russian Empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Record of a Spaceborn Few (Wayfarers Book 3) *




  








National Bestseller!

Winner of the Hugo Award for Best Series!

Brimming with Chambers' signature blend of heart-warming character relationships and dazzling adventure, Record of a Spaceborn few is the third standalone installment of the Wayfarers series, set in the sprawling universe of the Galactic Commons, and following a new motley crew on a journey to another corner corner of the cosmos—one often mentioned, but not yet explored.

Return to the sprawling universe of the Galactic Commons, as humans, artificial intelligence, aliens, and some beings yet undiscovered explore what it means to be a community in this exciting third adventure in the acclaimed and multi-award-nominated science fiction Wayfarers series, brimming with heartwarming characters and dazzling space adventure.

Hundreds of years ago, the last humans on Earth boarded the Exodus Fleet in search of a new home among the stars. After centuries spent wandering empty space, their descendants were eventually accepted by the well-established species that govern the Milky Way.

But that was long ago. Today, the Exodus Fleet is a living relic, the birthplace of many, yet a place few outsiders have ever visited. While the Exodans take great pride in their original community and traditions, their culture has been influenced by others beyond their bulkheads. As many Exodans leave for alien cities or terrestrial colonies, those who remain are left to ponder their own lives and futures: What is the purpose of a ship that has reached its destination? Why remain in space when there are habitable worlds available to live? What is the price of sustaining their carefully balanced way of life—and is it worth saving at all?

A young apprentice, a lifelong spacer with young children, a planet-raised traveler, an alien academic, a caretaker for the dead, and an Archivist whose mission is to ensure no one’s story is forgotten, wrestle with these profound universal questions. The answers may seem small on the galactic scale, but to these individuals, it could mean everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Clockwork Angels: The Novel *




  







A remarkable collaboration that is unprecedented in its scope and realization, this exquisitely wrought novel represents an artistic project between the bestselling science fiction author Kevin J. Anderson and the multiplatinum rock band *Rush*.

The newest album by *Rush*, Clockwork Angels, sets forth a story in Neil Peart’s lyrics that has been expanded by him and Anderson into this epic novel. In a young man’s quest to follow his dreams, he is caught between the grandiose forces of order and chaos. He travels across a lavish and colorful world of steampunk and alchemy with lost cities, pirates, anarchists, exotic carnivals, and a rigid Watchmaker who imposes precision on every aspect of daily life. 

The mind-bending story is complemented with rich paintings by the five-time Juno Award winner for Best Album Design, Hugh Syme.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Desolation Called Peace (Teixcalaan Book 2) *




  








Now a USA Today bestseller!
Publishers Weekly's Best Books of 2021
Amazon's Best Science Fiction & Fantasy of 2021
Bookpage's Best Science Fiction & Fantasy of 2021
Goodreads Choice Awards Nominee for Best Science Fiction Book of 2021

"[An] all around brilliant space opera, I absolutely love it."—Ann Leckie, on A Memory Called Empire

A Desolation Called Peace is the spectacular space opera sequel to Arkady Martine's genre-reinventing, Hugo Award-winning debut, A Memory Called Empire.

An alien armada lurks on the edges of Teixcalaanli space. No one can communicate with it, no one can destroy it, and Fleet Captain Nine Hibiscus is running out of options.

In a desperate attempt at diplomacy with the mysterious invaders, the fleet captain has sent for a diplomatic envoy. Now Mahit Dzmare and Three Seagrass—still reeling from the recent upheaval in the Empire—face the impossible task of trying to communicate with a hostile entity.

Their failure will guarantee millions of deaths in an endless war. Their success might prevent Teixcalaan’s destruction—and allow the empire to continue its rapacious expansion.

Or it might create something far stranger . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Halo: Oblivion: A Master Chief Story*




  








A Master Chief story and original full-length novel set in the Halo universe—based on the New York Times bestselling video game series!

2526. It has been more than a year since humanity first encountered the hostile military alliance of alien races known as the Covenant, and several weeks after the United Nations Space Command’s devastating counterattack of Operation: SILENT STORM was deemed an overwhelming success. The UNSC has put its faith in the hands of the Spartans, led by the legendary Master Chief, John-117: enhanced super-soldiers raised and trained from childhood via a clandestine black ops project to be living weapons. But the Covenant—enraged and fearful of their enemy’s unexpected strategies and prowess—is not taking its recent defeat lightly, and is now fully determined to eradicate humanity from existence, brutally overrunning the ill-fated planets of the Outer Colonies faster than retreats can be ordered.

If the UNSC has any chance of stemming the tide of the war, the Master Chief and Blue Team must drop onto an empty, hellish world in order to capture a disabled Covenant frigate filled with valuable technology. It has all the makings of a trap, but the bait is far too tempting to ignore—and this tantalizing prize is being offered by a disgraced and vengeful Covenant fleetmaster, whose sole opportunity for redemption lies in extinguishing humanity’s only hope of survival…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Cherry Drop (Abner Fortis, ISMC Book 1) *




  








The ISMC Wants You!

Abner Fortis joined the International Space Marine Corps for two reasons: to escape a life of drudgery building biodomes for his father’s company and to pay off several billion credits in student loans, which the ISMC promised to do.

Every Space Marine starts out as a cherry, though, and Abner is no different. When he makes his first combat drop, or cherry drop, he’s a know-nothing second lieutenant added to the mission roster as an afterthought.

The Space Marines are tasked to support the Galactic Resource Conglomerate (GRC) while they test a revolution in military technology: Precision Crafted Soldiers (PCS). All the Space Marines have to do is kill bugs. Even when a tragic accident leaves Fortis in command, the mission is still an easy breather.

When the Space Marines discover proof of a long-buried betrayal, though, friends become enemies, and their mission goes awry. Does Fortis have what it takes to lead the Space Marines to survival in the face of overwhelming odds?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*China Mike (Abner Fortis, ISMC Book 2) *




  








Lieutenant Fortis Is Back!

Fresh from fighting bugs and clones on Pada-Pada, Second Lieutenant Abner Fortis and Third Platoon look forward to some well-deserved liberty on Eros-69, a plutoid colony built to provide all the earthly pleasures available in the far reaches of space.

When Fortis’s nemesis reroutes Third Platoon to Eros-28 instead, though, the Space Marines discover they’ve been sent to an industrial colony with limited R&R opportunities and no way back to the flagship. Everything goes downhill from there as two Space Marines are arrested and accused of dealing China Mike—a highly addictive and illegal synthetic drug—and Fortis is forced to either get involved in the war against the cartel or abandon his Marines to the local legal system.

However, as their involvement in the drug war deepens, Fortis suspects the platoon has been plunged into the middle of something much bigger. Rumors of a growing resistance movement against the colonial government abound, and it appears his men are being used to do the security force’s dirty work of putting it down.

As Fortis navigates his way between the corrupt colonial government, a corporate espionage agent, intergalactic mercenaries, and his own chain of command, he has to find the truth of the situation and answer one important question—is there any way for Third Platoon to be successful when everyone else on the planet wants them to fail?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: The Motion Picture (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 1)*




  








Celebrate the 40th anniversary of Star Trek: The Motion Picture with this classic movie novelization written by legendary Star Trek creator Gene Roddenberry!

The original five-year mission of the Starship Enterprise to explore strange new worlds and to seek out new life and new civilizations has ended. Now James T. Kirk, Spock, Dr. McCoy, and the rest of the crew of the Enterprise have separated to follow their own career paths and different lives. But now, an overwhelming alien threat—one that is ignoring all attempts at communication and annihilating all opposition in its path—is on a collision course with Earth, the very heart of the United Federation of Planets. And the only vessel that Starfleet can send in time to intercept this menace is a refitted Enterprise, with her old crew heeding the call to once again boldly go where no one has gone before….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Living Memory (Star Trek: The Original Series) *




  








An all-new Star Trek movie-era adventure!

While attempting to settle in as commandant of Starfleet Academy, Admiral James T. Kirk must suddenly contend with the controversial, turbulent integration of an alien warrior caste into the student body—and quickly becomes embroiled in conflict when the Academy controversy escalates to murder. Meanwhile, Captain Spock of the USS Enterprise and Commander Pavel Chekov of the USS Reliant are investigating a series of powerful cosmic storms seemingly targeting Federation worlds—unstoppable outbursts emitting from the very fabric of space. Endeavoring to predict where the lethal storms will strike next, Spock and Chekov make the shocking discovery that the answer lies in Commander Nyota Uhura’s past—one that she no longer remembers….

™, ®, & © 2021 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks and logos are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ghost Ship (Star Trek: The Next Generation Book 1) *




  







In 1995, a Russian aircraft carrier is destroyed by a mysterious creature that just as mysteriously disappears thereafter. Three hundred years later, Counsellor Deanna Troi awakens in her quarters from a nightmare in which she senses the voices of the crew of that Russian ship, whose life-essences were somehow absorbed by the creature that destroyed them. And the nightmare heralds a danger to the EnterpriseTM itself, for if Picard can't discover a way to communicate with the creature, it could absorb his crew just as it did the Russians.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Shadows Have Offended (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *




  








An original novel based on the acclaimed Star Trek TV series!

The USS Enterprise has been granted the simple but unavoidable honor of ferrying key guests to Betazed for a cultural ceremony. En route, sudden tragedy strikes a Federation science station on the isolated planet Kota, and Captain Jean-Luc Picard has no qualms sending William Riker, Data, and Chief Medical Officer Beverly Crusher to investigate. But what begins as routine assignments for the two parties soon descends into chaos: Picard, Worf, and Deanna Troi must grapple with a dangerous diplomatic crisis as historic artifacts are stolen in the middle of a high-profile ceremony…while nothing is as it seems on Kota. A mounting medical emergency coupled with the science station’s failing technology—and no hope of rescue—has Doctor Crusher racing against time to solve a disturbing mystery threatening the lives of all her colleagues….

™, ®, & © 2021 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks and logos are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Emissary (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine Book 1) *




  







Commander Benjamin Sisko is just recovering from the death of his wife when he is assigned command over the former Cardassian, but new Federation space station, Deep Space NineTM. This space station is strategically located not only because of its orbit about Bajor, but also because of its proximity to the only known stable wormhole in the galaxy. After meeting the other Bajoran and Starfleet personnel assigned to the station, including a former Bajoran freedom fighter and a shapeshifter, Sisko finds himself in that very wormhole and in the midst of a metaphysical experience as the alien inhabitants of the wormhole question the concepts of time and love. Sisko, filled with humanistic hubris, begins to explain these experiences, and resolve his painful past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: Coda: Book 1: Moments Asunder *




  








The crews of Jean-Luc Picard, Benjamin Sisko, Ezri Dax, and William Riker unite to prevent a cosmic-level apocalypse—only to find that some fates really are inevitable.

STARFLEET’S FINEST FACES A CHALLENGE UNLIKE ANY OTHER

TOMORROW IS DOOMED
Time is coming apart. Countless alternate and parallel realities are under attack, weakening and collapsing from relentless onslaught. If left unchecked, the universe faces an unstoppable descent toward entropy.

WANDERER, ORACLE, ALLY
Scarred and broken after decades spent tracking this escalating temporal disaster, while battling the nameless enemy responsible for it, an old friend seeks assistance from Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the crew of the Starship Enterprise. The apocalypse may originate from their future, but might the cause lie in their past?

EVERYTHING THAT WILL BE
Identifying their adversary is but the first step toward defeating them, but early triumphs come with dreadful costs. What will the price be to achieve final victory, and how will that success be measured in futures as yet undefined?

™, ®, & © 2021 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks and logos are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: Coda: Book 2: The Ashes of Tomorrow *




  








The crews of Jean-Luc Picard, Benjamin Sisko, Ezri Dax, and William Riker unite to prevent a cosmic-level apocalypse—only to find that some fates really are inevitable.

THE FUTURE IS AT WAR WITH THE PAST.

The epic Star Trek: Coda trilogy continues as friends become foes, the Temporal Apocalypse accelerates, and the catastrophe’s true cause is revealed.

™, ®, & © 2021 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks and logos are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: Coda: Book 3: Oblivion's Gate *




  








The crews of Jean-Luc Picard, Benjamin Sisko, Ezri Dax, and William Riker unite to prevent a cosmic-level apocalypse—only to find that some fates really are inevitable.

THEIR MOST DAUNTING MISSION WILL BE THEIR FINEST HOUR.

The epic Star Trek: Coda trilogy comes to a shattering conclusion as the Temporal Apocalypse forces Starfleet’s greatest heroes to make the greatest sacrifices of their lives.

™, ®, & © 2021 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks and logos are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Full Circle (Star Trek: Voyager) *




  








Following the events of the unforgettable Star Trek crossover trilogy Destiny, the new captain of the USS Voyager embarks on a dangerous mission that is paved with blood and haunted by ghosts of the past.

When the USS Voyager is dispatched on an urgent mission to the planet Kerovi, Captain Chakotay and his first officer, Commander Thomas Paris, must choose between following their orders and saving the lives of two of those dearest to them. B’Elanna Torres and her daughter, Miral, are both missing in the wake of a brutal attack on the Klingon world of Boreth. With the aid of their former captain, Admiral Kathryn Janeway—as well as many old friends and new allies—the crew must unravel an ancient mystery, placing themselves between two warrior sects battling for the soul of the Klingon people...while the life of Miral hangs in the balance.

But these events and their repercussions are merely the prelude to even darker days to come. As Voyager is drawn into a desperate struggle to prevent the annihilation of the Federation, lives are shattered, and the bonds that were forged in the Delta Quadrant are challenged in ways that none could have imagined. For though destiny has dealt them crushing blows, Voyager’s crew must rise to face their future...and begin a perilous journey in which the wheel of fate comes full circle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: Voyager: Unworthy *




  








The greatest threat to the Federation was wiped out in one thought by the Caeliar. Starfleet needs to know if Caeliar are gone—so they send out the crew who can find answers in the Delta Quadrant-Voyager.

Freed with a thought, the greatest menace to humanity, the Borg, are gone, absorbed into the Caeliar gestalt. But are they? Can this deadly menace that has hovered over humanity for decades truly be gone? Might some shadow of the Caeliar remain? The Federation decides that they have to know, and Starfleet is ordered to find out.

The Starship Voyager leads a fleet into a region of space that has lived in fear of instant annihilation for generations: the Delta quadrant, home of the Borg. Afsarah Eden—the new captain of Voyager—is charged with getting answers, to reach out to possible allies and resolve old enmities in the Delta quadrant.

The perfection that was given to the Borg was withheld from Seven of Nine. Left behind, she is living a twilight existence—neither Borg nor human—and slowly going mad. The whispers of the Collective, comforting murmurs she has always known, are replaced with a voice deep within her that keeps insisting she is Annika Hansen. Chakotay, the former captain of Voyager, offers to help Seven rendezvous with the ships that Starfleet Command has sent into the Delta quadrant, the probable destination of the mysterious Caeliar.

These are not the friendly stars of the Federation; the unknown and the unexpected are the everyday.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Children of the Storm (Star Trek: Voyager) *




  








“YOU WERE TOLD NOT TO RETURN TO OUR SPACE.”

Little is known about the Children of the Storm—one of the most unique and potentially dangerous species the Federation has ever encountered. Non-corporeal and traveling through space in vessels apparently propelled by thought alone, the Children of the Storm at one time managed to destroy thousands of Borg ships without firing a single conventional weapon.

Now in its current mission to the Delta Quadrant, Captain Chakotay and Fleet Commander Afsarah Eden must unravel why three Federation starships—the U.S.S. Quirinal, Planck, and Demeter—have suddenly been targeted without provocation and with extreme prejudice by the powerful Children of the Storm . . . with thousands of Starfleet lives at stake from an enemy that the Federation can only begin to comprehend. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: Picard: Rogue Elements*




  








The thrilling adventure based on the acclaimed Star Trek: Picard TV series!

Starfleet was everything for Cristóbal Rios…until one horrible, inexplicable day when it all went wrong. Aimless and adrift, he grasps at a chance for a future as an independent freighter captain in an area betrayed by the Federation, the border region with the former Romulan Empire. His greatest desire: to be left alone.

But solitude isn’t in the cards for the captain of La Sirena, who falls into debt to a roving gang of hoodlums from a planet whose society is based on Prohibition-era Earth. Teamed against his will with Ledger, his conniving overseer, Rios begins an odyssey that brings him into conflict with outlaws and fortune seekers, with power brokers and relic hunters across the stars.

Exotic loves and locales await—as well as dangers galore—and Rios learns the hard way that good crewmembers are hard to find, even when you can create your own. And while his meeting with Jean-Luc Picard is years away, Rios finds himself drawing on the Starfleet legend’s experiences when he discovers a mystery that began on one of the galaxy’s most important days….

™, ®, & © 2021 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks and logos are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Monsters of Chavez Ravine (Chavez Ravine Stories) *




  








A 2021 International Latino Book Awards Gold Medal Winner!

A CrimeReads 2021 pick in both Best Horror Fiction & Best Historical Fiction
“You’ll find yourself cheering for the novel’s heroes and appreciating its unusual historical setting, grounded in the fallout from the Zoot Suit Riots a decade earlier.”

“It almost read like a movie."
"I could not put it down and read it in one sitting. Fantastic story.”
~ NetGalley Reader Reviews

BEFORE DODGER STADIUM, DARK FORCES TERRORIZED CHAVEZ RAVINE

Los Angeles, 1952.

When her father is attacked under mysterious circumstances, 22-year-old Trini Duran must return home to Chavez Ravine, a neighborhood mostly abandoned after the government sent letters to residents demanding they leave.

Only two hundred stubborn holdouts remain.

While the Mexican American community fights to save their homes, they face a new threat that is even harder to combat than the politicians who want them gone.

Trini discovers the city and the supernatural have joined forces against her old neighborhood—monstrous creatures emerge at night, terrorizing the holdouts.

Trini, a handsome community organizer, a healer with dubious skills, and a ragtag group of fighters take up arms against the elusive enemy.

But to stop the demon invasion, Trini must decide how far she’s willing to go to save the place she once left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The DC Comics Encyclopedia New Edition *




  








The definitive guide to the characters of the DC Multiverse and a vital addition to every comic book fan's bookshelf.

Iconic Super Heroes Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, Aquaman, and The Flash have been transformed in recent years, along with many other DC characters. This new edition of the most comprehensive A-Z guide to DC's pantheon of Super Heroes and Super-Villains includes the latest earth-shaking developments in the DC Multiverse, with profiles of more than 1,200 characters.

Created in full collaboration with DC, the encyclopedia features characters and art from every key crossover event, including Dark Nights: Metal and its sequel Dark Nights: Death Metal.

With a foreword by DC legend Jim Lee, a brand-new cover design, and thrilling comic artwork, the fun and excitement of more than 80 years of comics history explode off every page.

Experience the DC Multiverse like never before with The DC Comics Encyclopedia New Edition.

Copyright ©2021 DC Comics. All DC characters and elements © & ™ DC Comics. WB SHIELD: ™ & © Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc. (s21)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Autobiography of Martin Luther King, Jr. *







First-person account of the extraordinary life of America's greatest civil rights leader. It begins with his boyhood as the son of a preacher, his education as a minister, his ascendancy as a leader of civil rights, & his complex relationships with leading political & social figures of the day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The United States of Fear (TomDispatch Books) *




  








The creator of TomDispatch.com “focuses on the specific absurdities of American wars . . . strident, passionate, and problem-solving” (Mother Jones).

In 2008, when the US National Intelligence Council issued its latest report meant for the administration of newly elected president Barack Obama, it predicted that the planet’s “sole superpower” would suffer a modest decline and a soft landing fifteen years hence. In his new book, The United States of Fear, Tom Engelhardt makes clear that Americans should don their crash helmets and buckle their seat belts, because the United States is on the path to a major decline at a startling speed. Engelhardt offers a savage anatomy of how successive administrations in Washington took the “Soviet path”—pouring American treasure into the military, war, and national security—and so helped drive their country off the nearest cliff.

This is the startling tale of how fear was profitably shot into the national bloodstream, how the country—gripped by terror fantasies—was locked down, and how a brain-dead Washington elite fiddled (and profited) while America quietly burned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dying for a Taste: A Sally Solari Mystery *




  








This fun culinary cozy mystery debut “features a spunky heroine, a mystery loaded with red herrings, [and] oodles of food lore”—perfect for foodies and fans of Joanne Fluke

After losing her mother to cancer, Sally Solari quits her job as an attorney to help her dad run his old-style Italian eatery in Santa Cruz, California. But managing the front of the house is far from her dream job.

Then in a sudden twist, her Aunt Letta is found murdered in her own restaurant, and Sally is the only one who can keep the place running. But when her sous chef is accused of the crime and she finds herself suddenly short-staffed, Sally must delve into the world of sustainable farming—not to mention a few family secrets—to help him clear his name and catch the true culprit before her timer runs out.

Leslie Karst serves a platter of intrigue in her stirring and satisfying debut Dying for a Taste, which is sure to become a new favorite of food mystery fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cassandra: Case Two: A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel (A Lt. Gazzara Novel Book 2) *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here*.




  









*A brutal murder. An embattled cop. A cold case nobody wants.*

They found her lying in the mud on the banks of South Chickamauga Creek. She’d been stabbed forty-four times. The killer was never found. Twenty-three years later the case lands on Kate Gazzara’s desk. With her career in jeopardy, she finds herself plunged into a frantic race against time… and members of her own department.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.


*Saffron: Case Three: A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel (The Lt. Kate Gazzara Murder Files Book 3) *




  








It Was A Dark and Stormy Night…

Saffron was the first. T.J. Bron found her naked body lying beside a dumpster at the rear of the Sorbonne. Four weeks later, a teenage couple looking for a quiet spot to get it together find a second victim. The bodies continue to pile up. The killer's clever. Clues are scarce. Lieutenant Kate Gazzara is baffled. What few clues there are make little sense and generate more questions than answers. Can she figure it out and stop a sadistic killer's reign of terror? Find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sapphire: Case Four: A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel (The Lt. Kate Gazzara Murder Files Book 4) *




  








The gripping series continues as homicide detective Kate Gazzara faces the most personal—and deadly—case of her lifetime.

On a cold morning in October, 1987, Ohio State Patrol Officer Dan Walker finds a wooden box on a quiet, county road. Twenty-five years later, in 2012, and more than 600 miles away, a young woman vanishes without a trace and another is found dead from what appears to be an overdose.
In 2015, street-smart Lieutenant Kate Gazzara is suddenly transferred to the Cold Case Squad and assigned her first case. But as she painstakingly goes over the file she discovers a connection to all three incidents. Is there a serial killer on the loose, one who has been killing for almost three decades?
The case promises to be more complex than Kate first thought. Thrust into a tangle of family secrets, murder and intrigue and with a new partner by her side, she suspects that there were ulterior motives for her reassignment.
Why was she assigned to this particular case? Why did Chief Johnston suddenly reassign his best detective, Kate Gazzara, to investigate cold cases nobody else could solve? Was there a police cover-up all those years ago? What does her long-time nemesis Assistant Chief Henry Finkle have to do with it? Kate knows that she will have to tread carefully. Her career, and perhaps even her life, is at stake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Victoria: Case Five: A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel (The Lt. Kate Gazzara Murder Files Book 5) *




  








*Three murdered women. Two dedicated detectives. One deranged killer.*

When three wealthy women are found murdered within hours of each other, beaten to death in their own homes for no apparent reason, and the only thing they have in common is their church, Lt. Kate Gazzara begins to dig.

The deeper she goes the more she realizes that all is not what it seems at the Church of the Savior. Clues are scarce and what few there are generate more questions than answers.

No motive, and no suspects until she begins to connect the dots… and then the case becomes a race against time to catch a cunning killer before he strikes again.
Read Blair Howard's mind-bending new whodunit now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cassidy: Case Seven: A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel (The Lt. Kate Gazzara Murder Files Book 7) *


*Book 6 is currently **Free Here**.*





  








*A string of murders. A killer on the hunt. A detective that can’t let go.*

When a farmer discovers a man’s body in the passenger seat of his own car, Captain Kate Gazzara is called in to lead the murder investigation.

A simple carjacking gone wrong? That’s what it looks like but, as we all know, looks can be deceiving. Kate probes deeper and quickly discovers that her victim isn't the first, but only the latest in a string of murders going back over five years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Georgina: Case Eight: A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel (The Lt. Kate Gazzara Murder Files Book  *




  








A forgotten cold case. A long dead teenager. A detective that can't let go.
Every cop has an unsolved case they can’t let go.

Georgina Harrison was mine.

I can’t tell you why… Maybe it was because she was just a teenager, sweet sixteen, that it stuck in my craw. Maybe it was the sight of… you don’t want to know. Maybe it was because I was still a rookie when I accompanied Harry Starke to the crime scene that God awful day. Maybe it was all of those things, but try as I might to move on, I couldn’t. And every year on September 26th the memory of that crime scene came flooding back to haunt me. And every year I opened the case file, flipped through it, and then closed it again.

This time though, I won't quit until Georgina gets the justice she deserves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Cameron: Case Twelve: A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel (The Lt. Kate Gazzara Murder Files Book 12) *


Book 11 is currently *Free Here.*





  








Kate had no idea what she was getting herself in to when she answered the call that Monday morning.

The brutal murder of Cameron Geffner started her along a trail more complex and shocking than any case she'd handled in her long career as a homicide detective. That and the turmoil in her personal life will test her skills and fortitude like never before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Feathers: Case Thirteen: A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel (The Lt. Kate Gazzara Murder Files Book 13) *




  








*There’s a serial killer on the loose! It’s not Kate Gazzara’s first rodeo, but this one is… different.*

Four young women, all with their throats cut, all with different backgrounds. What’s the connection? Is there one? And then there are the feathers. What do they mean?

Kate is under pressure to solve this one quickly, but there are no leads and no suspects, just… the feathers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Summit: A Novel *




  








An action-packed mountaineering adventure in which a mysterious discovery leads to breathtaking revelations about the world's highest peak.


A summit is a summit, and the truth is the truth. But the view from 8,848 meters isn’t always so clear. Two men, seventy years apart, push for the top of Mount Everest, driven by forces beyond their control and something inside that says climb.

After eight successful summits, Mount Everest guide Neil Quinn is confident he can handle anything the mountain throws his way. But then disaster strikes steps from the top, leaving him with a lot of questions and a very old swastika-embellished ice axe that should never have been so high on the mountain—not if Everest’s meticulously documented history is accurate.

But before Quinn can even catch his breath, the combined wrath of his vengeful employer and an angry client drives him out of the Himalayas and back to Europe, where the newly blackballed English guide struggles to make ends meet and discover the truth of what happened that fateful day. He soon uncovers the story of Josef Becker, a Nazi climber who sought the top of the world seventy years before, when Europe teetered on the brink of the Second World War.

Quinn’s innocent queries into Becker’s expedition soon have neo-Nazis, assassins, and history buffs vying to take possession of the axe—proof of Nazi alpine superiority, and strong evidence that a German climber was the first to summit Mount Everest.

Beautifully written and meticulously researched, Summit follows two climbers across two continents as their stories and movements intertwine across history, culminating in one final push for the top of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Oceans of Kansas: A Natural History of the Western Interior Sea (Life of the Past) *




  








“Excellent . . . Those who are interested in vertebrate paleontology or in the scientific history of the American midwest should really get a copy.” —PalArch’s Journal of Vertebrate Paleontology

Revised, updated, and expanded with the latest interpretations and fossil discoveries, the second edition of Oceans of Kansas adds new twists to the fascinating story of the vast inland sea that engulfed central North America during the Age of Dinosaurs. Giant sharks, marine reptiles called mosasaurs, pteranodons, and birds with teeth all flourished in and around these shallow waters. Their abundant and well-preserved remains were sources of great excitement in the scientific community when first discovered in the 1860s and continue to yield exciting discoveries 150 years later. Michael J. Everhart vividly captures the history of these startling finds over the decades and re-creates in unforgettable detail these animals from our distant past and the world in which they lived—above, within, and on the shores of America’s ancient inland sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/01/22.

Currently $1.

*At What Cost: America's War in Afghanistan and Words From Those Who Served *




  






Ever wondered what the war in Afghanistan was like for the troops?
Get a bird’s eye view, understand the situation better, and determine for yourself if the end justified the means…

America's seemingly abrupt withdrawal from Afghanistan left many to wonder whether it was worth it. To determine the answer, you must first understand the culture, history, and what it was like for the troops who served over there.

This book provides a detailed look at the history, politics, and major conflicts during America's 20-year war in Afghanistan.

Get a bird’s eye view of what it was like for the brave man and woman deployed to Afghanistan.

Author J.J. Ainsworth is an Army veteran who spent a collective two and a half years deployed in Afghanistan. As a former analyst with an affinity for research and writing, J.J. Ainsworth intends for At What Cost to be a series. The forthcoming book At What Cost: Voices From the Battlefield of Afghanistan is set to be released January 2023.

Inside, you’ll discover:
● The political & cultural history of Afghanistan
● The major combat operations
● The withdrawal from Afghanistan
● The statistics of the cost of war
● The stories and interviews from troops who served during the conflict

This book is perfect for you if you are looking to learn more about what happened in the war in Afghanistan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/02/22.

Currently $2.

*City of Pearl (The Wess'har Wars Book 1) *




  








Three separate alien societies have claimson Cavanagh's Star. But the new arrivals -- the gethes from Earth -- now threaten thetenuous balance of a coveted world.

Environmental Hazard Enforcement officer Shan Frankland agreed to lead a mission to Cavanagh's Star, knowing that 150 years would elapse before she could finally return home. But her landing, with a small group of scientists and Marines, has not gone unnoticed by Aras, the planet's designated guardian. An eternally evolving world himself, this sad, powerful being has already obliterated millions of alien interlopers and their great cities to protect the fragile native population. Now Shan and her party -- plus the small colony of fundamentalist humans who preceded them -- could face a similar annihilation . . . or a fate far worse. Because Aras possesses a secret of the blood that would be disastrous if it fell into human hands -- if the gethes survive the impending war their coming has inadvertently hastened.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Elder Race *




  








In Adrian Tchaikovsky's Elder Race, a junior anthropologist on a distant planet must help the locals he has sworn to study to save a planet from an unbeatable foe.

Lynesse is the lowly Fourth Daughter of the queen, and always getting in the way.

But a demon is terrorizing the land, and now she’s an adult (albeit barely) with responsibilities (she tells herself). Although she still gets in the way, she understands that the only way to save her people is to invoke the pact between her family and the Elder sorcerer who has inhabited the local tower for as long as her people have lived here (though none in living memory has approached it).

But Elder Nyr isn’t a sorcerer, and he is forbidden to help, and his knowledge of science tells him the threat cannot possibly be a demon…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Critical Point (Cas Russell Book 3)*




  








S. L. Huang's Critical Point is a breakout SF thriller for fans of John Scalzi and Greg Rucka.

Math-genius mercenary Cas Russell has stopped a shadow organization from brainwashing the world and discovered her past was deliberately erased and her superhuman abilities deliberately created.

And that's just the start: when a demolitions expert targets Cas and her friends, and the hidden conspiracy behind Cas's past starts to reappear, the past, present, and future collide in a race to save one of her dearest friends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Timeline: A Novel *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • In this thriller from the author of Jurassic Park, Sphere, and Congo, a group of young scientists travel back in time to medieval France on a daring rescue mission that becomes a struggle to stay alive.

“Compulsive reading . . . brilliantly imagined.”—Los Angeles Times

In an Arizona desert, a man wanders in a daze, speaking words that make no sense. Within twenty-four hours he is dead, his body swiftly cremated by his only known associates. Halfway around the world, archaeologists make a shocking discovery at a medieval site. Suddenly they are swept off to the headquarters of a secretive multinational corporation that has developed an astounding technology. Now this group is about to get a chance not to study the past but to enter it. And with history opened up to the present, the dead awakened to the living, these men and women will soon find themselves fighting for their very survival—six hundred years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ill Wind: A Novel of Ecological Disaster *




  








Desperate to avert environmental damage (as well as the PR disaster), the multinational oil company releases an untested designer oil-eating microbe to break up the spill.

What the company didn’t realize is that their microbe propagates through the air … and it mutates to consume anything made of petrocarbons: oil, gasoline, synthetic fabrics, plastics of all kinds. And when every piece of plastic begins to dissolve, it’s too late.…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Marooned in Realtime (Peace War Book 2) *




  








Multiple Hugo Award winner Vernor Vinge takes readers on a fifty-million-year trip to a future where humanity's fate will be decided in a dangerous game of high-tech survival.

In this taut thriller, a Hugo finalist for Best Novel, nobody knows why there are only three hundred humans left alive on the Earth fifty million years from now. Opinion is fiercely divided on whether to settle in and plant the seed of mankind anew, or to continue using high-energy stasis fields, or "bobbles," in venturing into the future. When somebody is murdered, it's obvious someone has a secret he or she is willing to kill to preserve.The murder intensifies the rift between the two factions, threatening the survival of the human race. It's up to 21st century detective Wil Brierson, the only cop left in the world, to find the culprit, a diabolical fiend whose lust for power could cause the utter extinction of man.

Filled with excitement and adventure, Vinge's tense SF puzzler will satisfy readers with its sense of wonder and engaging characters, one of whom is a murderer with a unique modus operandi.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*No Phule Like An Old Phule (Phule's Company 5)*




  







What’s a millionaire bachelor to do? Join the army—with his butler—of course. Meet Captain Willard Phule and his company of misunderstood misfits. Together, they’ve taken space by storm—and left a tradition of zaniness and laughter in their wake… Desperate to kick Phule out of the Space Legion, General Blitzkrieg sends a crack team of environmental investigators—including celebrity canine Barky the Environmental Dog—to sniff out Phule and his unnatural disasters. It doesn’t take long. Phule is hosting a group of big-game hunters who think they can bag a dinosaur on Zenobia. Needless to say, dinosaurs are not a native species. But cold, hard facts never stopped a Phule… And neither will Barky’s cold, wet nose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Spell for Chameleon (Xanth Book 1) *




  








BEST NOVEL OF THE YEAR, BRITISH FANTASY SOCIETY • Discover the magical beginning of Piers Anthony’s enthralling Xanth series

Xanth was the enchanted land where magic ruled—where every citizen had a special spell only he could cast. It was a land of centaurs and dragons and basilisks.

For Bink of North Village, however, Xanth was no fairy tale. He alone had no magic. And unless he got some—and got some fast!—he would be exiled. Forever. But the Good Magician Humfrey was convinced that Bink did indeed have magic. In fact, both Beauregard the genie and the magic wall chart insisted that Bink had magic. Magic as powerful as any possessed by the King or by Good Magician Humfrey—or even by the Evil Magician Trent.

Be that as it may, no one could fathom the nature of Bink’s very special magic. Bink was in despair. This was even worse than having no magic at all . . . and he would still be exiled!

Thus begins Piers Anthony’s enthralling Xanth series. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Zombie Lover (The Xanth Novels)*




  








Something’s rotten in the land of Xanth—and it’s not just the undead—in this “cheeky” adventure in the New York Times–bestselling series (Publishers Weekly).

Horrors and hilarity collide as a fate far worse than death awaits a vivacious young visitor to “the Florida-shaped fantasy land where anything goes and the puns pack every page” (Kirkus Reviews).

Breanna, a beautiful young newcomer to the enchanted land of Xanth, must deal with a distressing dilemma. She has unwittingly attracted the affections of King Xeth, ruler of Xanth’s Zombies, who yearns to make her queen of the undead! Her quest to preserve her innocence, and find her destiny, takes her on an exhilarating excursion packed with perils, puzzles, and piles of puns. Zombie Lover will provide a profusion of macabre merriment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Board Stiff (Xanth Book 3 *




  








Kandy may be bored stiff, but a magical mishap makes her problem literal in this hilarious novel in the New York Times–bestselling Xanth series.

In the land of Xanth, where everyone has a unique magical talent, adventures come easily to most. But two inhabitants find themselves quite bored . . . until they’re inadvertently thrust together on a mission to save Xanth from an anti-pun virus that could turn their world into just another Mundania.

Irrelevant Kandy is gorgeous, but thanks to a mental typo and an ornery wishing well, she’s now an actual board—with mind control powers. So much for her big plans for adventure, excitement, and romance. And Ease has his own problems, namely that everything is just too easy. He craves a challenge.

Fortunately, Humfrey the Good Magician is more than happy to provide them with a quest. The duo—along with a basilisk bodyguard in the form of a young woman and nefarious android Com Pewter—is tasked with saving the puns of Xanth. But who could have released a virus that would destroy Xanth’s essence, and can Kandy and Ease figure out how to stop it in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*SENTINEL: A Thrilling Supernatural Horror Novel (The Bensalem Files Book 1) *




  








*A monster. A missing boy. And nowhere to run*.

Something is lurking in the woods just beyond Aaron and Ellen Dreyer's new country home, and an evil that has been hiding in plain sight is about to emerge. A neighbor is brutally murdered, their 4-year old son goes missing in broad daylight, and the local town of Bensalem devolves into a cesspool of finger-pointing and chaos. With nowhere left to turn, Aaron and Ellen are forced to venture into the woods to find their son... and the truth. But in the process, they uncover a force larger and more sinister than they ever could have imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Cabinet of Curiosities: A Novel (Pendergast Book 3) *




  








In one of NPR's 100 Best Thrillers Ever, FBI agent Pendergast discovers thirty-six murdered bodies in a New York City charnel house . . . and now, more than a century later, a killer strikes again.
In an ancient tunnel underneath New York City a charnel house is discovered.

Inside are thirty-six bodies--all murdered and mutilated more than a century ago.

While FBI agent Pendergast investigates the old crimes, identical killings start to terrorize the city.

The nightmare has begun.

Again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Yesterday's News: A Ghostly Historical Mystery (Yesterday Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A best friend who's a ghost...a hidden crime from the past...and a killer who doesn't want it discovered...

How do you survive when a hidden crime from the past carries a murderer to your doorstep? Anna Yesterday owns Yesterday's Antiques in small town USA. When she finds an old newspaper clipping lining the drawer of an antique dresser, she realizes she's never heard the heart-wrenching story of abuse and suicide detailed on the yellowed newsprint. So she starts to dig, and her sleuthing exposes an ugly cover-up that casts the residents of Crocker, Indiana into danger and intrigue, and leaves them with a corpse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Yesterday's Fears: A Ghostly Historical Mystery (Yesterday Mysteries Book 6)*




  








Some people are willing to kill to keep their sins hidden. Others are willing to die to expose them.

Pastor Frederick made a mistake. He fell from grace hard, getting embroiled in something he never should have as a man of God. But, though he’s lost the respect of many in Crocker, Indiana, some still trust him. One young man, in particular, entrusted him with his secrets and his life. But when the man is targeted by a killer. His only hope might come from the ether. And Pastor Frederick knows just the ghost to ask for help.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Haunting Spell Heaven Springs 3 Book Box Set (The Heaven Springs Paranormal Cozy Mystery Series)*




  








Welcome to Heaven Springs Where the Devil Wants His Due

Mandy Maples has returned to her hometown Heaven Springs to regroup. She fled LA when embarrassment encapsulated her life. Living with her Grandmother Angelica, the town's mayor, and working at the local antique store has given her some well needed guidance and grounding. But when a suspicious murder takes place and her grandmother is a suspect, will these new events toss her back into a tail spin?

Fortunately for Mandy she's a witch with powers she's now starting to sharpen. Her familiar, Angel, an old soul in a white kitty's body, is there to guide Mandy on her new adventure. Other supernatural beings reveal themselves...some friends, some foes and some with murky intentions.

As the series progresses, it becomes clear that a benevolent spirit is trying to rid the town of those that would save it. There's a war coming to Heaven Springs and no one knows who to trust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE LAST CRYPT (Ulysses Vidal Adventure Series Book 1) *




  









MORE THAN 500,000 COPIES SOLD
#1 Bestseller in Spanish, Italian, French, German & Russian
The Best-selling fiction novel of all time on Amazon Spain
"Best Action & Adventure novel for Kindle" According Amazon Spain

Diver Ulysses Vidal finds a fourteenth-century bronze bell of Templar origin buried under a reef off the Honduras coast. It turns out it’s been lying there for more than one century, prior to Christopher Columbus’s discovery of America. Driven by curiosity and a sense of adventure, he begins the search for the legendary treasure of the Order of The Temple. Together with a medieval history professor and a daring Mexican archeologist they travel through Spain, the Mali desert, the Caribbean Sea and the Mexican jungle. They face innumerable riddles and dangers, but in the end this search will uncover a much more important mystery. A secret, kept hidden for centuries, which could transform the history of humankind, and the way we understand the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Firewall (Nick Stone Book 3) *




  








A hair-raising follow-up to Andy McNab's thrilling series, Firewall finds ex-SAS trooper Nick Stone in desperate need of cash, soon finding himself in the middle of a Russian offensive to relaunch the Cold War.
When he is offered a lucrative freelance job, Stone thinks his problems are over. All he needs to do is kidnap a Russian mafia warlord. All Stone needs to do is kidnap a Russian mafia warlord.

Soon Stone is thrust into the grim underworld of Estonia, with unknown aggressors stalking the Arctic landscape. Russia has launched a cyber-espionage attack, hacking into the West’s most sensitive military secrets. Stone must stop them, but the mafia are waiting in the wings with their own chillingly brutal solution…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How the Brain Works: The Facts Visually Explained (How Things Work)*




  








Are men's and women's brains really different? Why are teenagers impulsive and rebellious? And will it soon be possible to link our brains together via the Cloud?

Drawing on the latest neuroscience research, this visual guide makes the hidden workings of the human brain simple to understand. How the Brain Works begins with an introduction to the brain's anatomy, showing you how to tell your motor cortex from your mirror neurons. Moving on to function, it explains how the brain works constantly and unnoticed to regulate heartbeat and breathing, and how it collects information to produce the experiences of sight, sound, smell, taste, and touch. The chapters that follow cover memory and learning, consciousness and personality, and emotions and communication.

There's also a guide to the brain's disorders, including physical problems, such as tumors and strokes, and psychological and functional disorders, ranging from autism to schizophrenia. Illustrated with bold graphics and step-by-step artworks, and sprinkled with bite-sized factoids and question-and-answer features, this is the perfect introduction to the fascinating world of the human brain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Life in Medieval Europe: Fact and Fiction *




  








HAVE YOU EVER FOUND yourself watching a show or reading a novel and wondering what life was really like in the Middle Ages? What did people actually eat? Were they really filthy? And did they ever get to marry for love?

In Life in Medieval Europe: Fact and Fiction, you’ll find fast and fun answer to all your secret questions, from eating and drinking to sex and love. Find out whether people bathed, what they did when they got sick, and what actually happened to people accused of crimes. Learn about medieval table manners, tournaments, and toothpaste, and find out if people really did poop in the moat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blood and Thunder *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • From the author of Ghost Soldiers comes a magnificent history of the American conquest of the West—"a story full of authority and color, truth and prophecy" (The New York Times Book Review).

In the summer of 1846, the Army of the West marched through Santa Fe, en route to invade and occupy the Western territories claimed by Mexico. Fueled by the new ideology of “Manifest Destiny,” this land grab would lead to a decades-long battle between the United States and the Navajos, the fiercely resistant rulers of a huge swath of mountainous desert wilderness.

At the center of this sweeping tale is Kit Carson, the trapper, scout, and soldier whose adventures made him a legend. Sides shows us how this illiterate mountain man understood and respected the Western tribes better than any other American, yet willingly followed orders that would ultimately devastate the Navajo nation. Rich in detail and spanning more than three decades, this is an essential addition to our understanding of how the West was really won.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*World War II Map by Map *




  








Explore World War II in unprecedented detail with this compelling geographical guide.

If you're interested in finding out more about one of the deadliest wars in history, then this war book is perfect for you. World War II Map by Map is an intricately detailed history book, that will encourage you to get a sense of the magnitude, mobility and speed at which the colossal armies swept through these vast landscapes during a war that claimed millions of lives and spanned through many areas globally.

Follow the key developments of World War II in unprecedented visual detail, with more than 100 specially created historical maps covering all major theatres of war. Discover how the conflict raged around the globe on land, air, and sea, while timelines provide an in-depth chronology of events. Beautiful archival photographs, contemporary artefacts, and profiles of famous leaders reveal the full story of the war that shaped the modern world.

So what are you waiting for? Journey back in time and uncover:


9 main contemporary maps, including battle maps from both Allies and Axis countries, explain key events.
Easy-to-read text panels to accompany the maps for a deeper understanding of each topic.
Set out into 5 Chapters with 11 narrative overviews
30 photo feature spreads exploring topics beyond the War
US edition produced in association with the Smithsonian Institution.

Bursting with striking illustrations and full of fascinating detail, this world war 2 book is the ultimate gift for history students, general readers, and military history enthusiasts. Whether you enjoy watching military documents, or you're looking for the perfect gift for the history lover in your life, World War II Map by Map can be enjoyed by adults and children aged 12+ alike. Written by a team of historians headed by Richard Overy as a consultant, this history book for adults examines in detail how the most destructive conflict in history changed the face of our world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Unsolved Mysteries of World War II: From the Nazi Ghost Train and ‘Tokyo Rose’ to the day Los Angeles was attacked by Phantom Fighters*




  








During World War II, many deeply mysterious events took place in the fog and chaos of conflict. These were classified, hushed up and kept from the public eye, and yet with the recent opening of secret archives, new light has been shed on these strange circumstances. This brilliant book fills you in on these unsolved cases, teasing fact from fiction.

Topics include:
• The lost treasure of the Amber Room - a masterpiece made from 5,900 kg of amber which was supposedly spirited away to a secret location and never uncovered since.
• The Man Who Never Was - a corpse dressed in military uniform, fitted out with fake documents who was deliberately allowed to fall into Nazi hands. His real identity is still disputed.
• The murder of socialite and possible spy, Jane Horney. Her body was never discovered, and many believed she swapped identities with her friend and lookalike before her disappearance.

Within these pages the reader will also discover the secrets of the Nazi Ghost Trains; the 17 British soldiers at Auschwitz; and 'the curse of Timur's Tomb'. These intriguing and often chilling conspiracies and subterfuges will leave you stunned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/02/22.

Currently $3.

*Bleeding Sky: The Story of Captain Fletcher E Adams and the 357Th Fighter Group *




  








This is the true story of Captain Fletcher E. Adams and the famous 357th Fighter Group. Known collectively as the “Yoxford Boys” the 357th was the first P-51 Mustang fighter group in the history of the “Mighty” 8th Air Force. Although active for less than two years during World War II, the group set many records and became one of the greatest fighter outfits the U. S. Air Force would ever send into combat.

Between February 1944 and April 1945 the 357th produced more aces than any other American fighter group. They also shot down more German jets than any other group in the Army Air Corps during the Second World War. On January 14, 1945, a day that will forever be known as “The Great Rat Race” and “The Big Day”, the 357th Fighter Group shot down 55 ½ German fighters in just over two hours setting a record in military aviation that has never and probably will never be broken.

Among the members of this amazing group of fighter pilots were:
Chuck Yeager, Bud Anderson, Kit Carson, John England, and others destined for fame. So was Captain Fletcher E. Adams, a native son of the small village of Ida, Louisiana. Then, on May 30, 1944, Adams, the leading ace of the 357th Fighter Group with 9 kills to his credit, was shot down over Tiddische, Germany and murdered by civilians on the ground.

This is their story as told by the pilots through their books, diaries, and interviews with the author. Theirs was an adventure never to be matched again in the annals of aviation history. Find out what it was really like to go “to war with the Yoxford Boys”!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/03/22.

Currently $2.

*Hazards of Time Travel: A Novel *




  








An ingenious, dystopian novel of one young woman’s resistance against the constraints of an oppressive society, from the inventive imagination of Joyce Carol Oates

“Time travel” — and its hazards—are made literal in this astonishing new novel in which a recklessly idealistic girl dares to test the perimeters of her tightly controlled (future) world and is punished by being sent back in time to a region of North America — “Wainscotia, Wisconsin”—that existed eighty years before. Cast adrift in time in this idyllic Midwestern town she is set upon a course of “rehabilitation”—but cannot resist falling in love with a fellow exile and questioning the constrains of the Wainscotia world with results that are both devastating and liberating. 

Arresting and visionary, Hazards of Time Travel is both a novel of harrowing discovery and an exquisitely wrought love story that may be Joyce Carol Oates’s most unexpected novel so far.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Artemis: A Novel *




  








The bestselling author of The Martian returns with an irresistible new near-future thriller—a heist story set on the moon.

Jasmine Bashara never signed up to be a hero. She just wanted to get rich.

Not crazy, eccentric-billionaire rich, like many of the visitors to her hometown of Artemis, humanity’s first and only lunar colony. Just rich enough to move out of her coffin-sized apartment and eat something better than flavored algae. Rich enough to pay off a debt she’s owed for a long time.

So when a chance at a huge score finally comes her way, Jazz can’t say no. Sure, it requires her to graduate from small-time smuggler to full-on criminal mastermind. And it calls for a particular combination of cunning, technical skills, and large explosions—not to mention sheer brazen swagger. But Jazz has never run into a challenge her intellect can’t handle, and she figures she’s got the ‘swagger’ part down.

The trouble is, engineering the perfect crime is just the start of Jazz’s problems. Because her little heist is about to land her in the middle of a conspiracy for control of Artemis itself.

Trapped between competing forces, pursued by a killer and the law alike, even Jazz has to admit she’s in way over her head. She’ll have to hatch a truly spectacular scheme to have a chance at staying alive and saving her city.

Jazz is no hero, but she is a very good criminal.

That’ll have to do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*The Realm of False Gods 9 Book Bundle: An Urban Fantasy Saga *




  








‘This urban fantasy series has everything! You can count on Steve Higgs to deliver suspense-filled stories that steal your sleep.'

These aren’t the kind of people you find looking through the want ads: Otto the wizard, Zac the giant werewolf, and goodness only knows what Anastasia is other than freaking scary. They don’t know each other …

… but they must come together to save humanity. There’s an ancient secret buried in the Earth’s past and it’s about to bite the planet in the butt.

What if all Earth’s religions were based on a single lie told so long ago that no one remembers it?

The False Gods, powerful beings able to draw magical energy through the power of the planet and command the elements to their will, are coming back to Earth and they mean to rule. They know with unshakable certainty that nothing on Earth can stand against them …

… but there are things they don’t know.

Join an ensemble cast as heroes rise, whether they want to or not.

‘Steve Higgs can be counted on to keep you amused, with vivid imagination, characters you can sink your teeth into, plenty of action, and delicious snark.’

The Realm of False Gods features multiple protagonists, their stories overlapping and intertwining as the planet rushes toward a cataclysm no one can see coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Harpy Thyme (The Xanth Novels Book 17) *




  








It’s harpy hour in the New York Times–bestselling series, as a one-of-a-kind Xanth woman searches for her happy ever after.

Though Gloha loves every inch of Xanth—from Lake Ogre-Chobee to the Ever Glades—being the only harpy-goblin cross in existence has her feeling a bit lonely. Now that she’s old enough to enter into the Adult Conspiracy, she has to face reality: There are no males of her kind to mate with. Her only chance at love is to seek the help of the Good Magician, but all he has to give her is a referral . . .

Sent to find the Good Magician’s second son, Trent, Gloha embarks on a journey that will take her to the most magical and mad parts of Xanth. Along the way, she’ll acquire friends and foes—including demons and nymphs, a winged centaur filly, a skeleton searching for a soul, and an invisible giant. But with the help of Trent, Gloha just might discover that her quest for the ideal partner may be the biggest fantasy of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Roc and a Hard Place (The Xanth Novels 19) *




  








“Puns and playfulness reign supreme” as a demoness learns that big birds of a feather don’t flock together in the New York Times–bestselling Xanth series (The Toronto Star).

Seeking a solution to a perplexing personal problem, the delectable Demoness Metria asks for help from the wise Magician Humfrey. But before he will help her, she must perform a perilous mission: Rove the length and breadth of Xanth in search of a suitable jury for the trial of Roxanne Roc, a notably noble and virtuous bird charged with a most improbable offense.

Exciting, exhilarating, and brimming with hilarious high jinks, Roc and a Hard Place is Xanth at its most enchanting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Black Rock *




  








“There is darkness, cruelty, rage, violence and surprises. Overall, a great horror read. I'd suggest you read it in the day, with all the lights on, otherwise, you may never get to sleep.” –John Hunt, Bestselling author of Doll House

We all possess secrets. We lock them away. We bury them into the deep recesses of our mind. We go about our day and pretend they aren't there.

That's exactly what Thomas Loggins was doing. Going about his days. The head pastor of a small church in a small town. A family man, with a loving wife and a wonderful daughter.

Until one day, that all changed. It began as a typical meeting with a new member of the congregation. But Thomas soon realized this was anything but typical. This man knew things. Things that nobody should know. And he was making impossible demands.

Thomas's simple life crumbles when a stranger utters, "I know your secrets, pastor, and it's time to pay the price..."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Satanic Verses: A Novel *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “[A] torrent of endlessly inventive prose, by turns comic and enraged, embracing life in all its contradictions. In this spectacular novel, verbal pyrotechnics barely outshine its psychological truths.”—Newsday

Winner of the Whitbread Prize

One of the most controversial and acclaimed novels ever written, The Satanic Verses is Salman Rushdie’s best-known and most galvanizing book. Set in a modern world filled with both mayhem and miracles, the story begins with a bang: the terrorist bombing of a London-bound jet in midflight. Two Indian actors of opposing sensibilities fall to earth, transformed into living symbols of what is angelic and evil. This is just the initial act in a magnificent odyssey that seamlessly merges the actual with the imagined. A book whose importance is eclipsed only by its quality, The Satanic Verses is a key work of our times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death of a Coupon Clipper (A Hayley Powell Food and Cocktails Mystery Book 3) *




  








In between hunting for bargains, she’s hunting for a killer . . . “This funny and quick-paced series keeps getting better.” —RT Book Reviews

Hayley Powell, food and cocktails columnist for Bar Harbor’s Island Times, is . . . well, kind of broke. So when she’s selected for that extreme coupon-clipping reality game show coming to town, she’s thrilled—especially when her competition is nasty nurse Candace Culpepper. But when Haley stumbles across a face-down-in-the-snow Candace—scissors gleaming between her shoulders—she knows the next thing she’ll be selected for will probably be a police line-up.

Meanwhile, though Hayley’s BFF Mona was only joking about “taking Candace out,” Bruce Linney, the Island Times crime reporter, definitely isn’t laughing. And what about the smarmy, cold-hearted host of the show, Drew Nickerson, who may have been having a steamy affair with the intentionally iced nurse? Hayley needs to cut to the chase and find the killer. Everything may hinge on a stray coupon, but Hayley better keep her eyes on the real grand prize: staying out of permanent cold storage!

Includes seven delectable recipes from Hayley’s kitchen!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death of a Cupcake Queen (A Hayley Powell Food and Cocktails Mystery Book 6) *




  








The food and cocktails columnist at a local paper in Maine attends a lot of events—but her high school reunion will be murder . . .

On the eve of her high school reunion, Hayley Powell dreads seeing the trio of mean girls who used to torment her: Sabrina Merryweather, Nykki Temple, and former prom queen Ivy Foster. These days Ivy wears a different crown as the cupcake queen—and flaunting her success is just the icing on the cake.

But maybe the prom queen should have been voted Most Likely to Die. At the reunion, Ivy is found murdered, cupcakes scattered around her. Is a killer out to teach the mean girls a lesson? As Hayley tries to get the scoop, she’ll have to be careful . . . or someone may be writing this columnist’s obituary next.

Includes seven delectable recipes from Hayley’s kitchen!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death of a Bacon Heiress (A Hayley Powell Food and Cocktails Mystery Book 7) *




  








For food and cocktails columnist Hayley Powell, becoming a local culinary celebrity opens lots of doors. Unfortunately, one leads straight to cold-blooded murder…

When Hayley is invited to do a cooking demo on one of daytime's most popular talk shows, it's a welcome distraction from her empty nest blues. And the newfound fame certainly has its perks--especially when Olivia Redmond, the posh bacon heiress of Redmond Meats, offers Hayley a writing gig with a juicy paycheck.

But Hayley's good fortune fizzles fast. The heiress is found dead with her pet pot-bellied pig, Pork Chop, squealing bloody murder beside her body, and clogged arteries aren't to blame. It turns out Olivia's inherited a wealth of enemies over the years, and as Hayley trims the fat off a mounting list of suspects, it's clear that being rich and hot-tempered can be a recipe for disaster…

Includes seven delectable recipes from Hayley's kitchen!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death of a Cookbook Author (A Hayley Powell Food and Cocktails Mystery 10) *




  








At a celebrity cook-off in Maine, murder is spoiling everyone’s appetite . . . “This funny and quick-paced series keeps getting better.” —RT Book Reviews

Food and cocktails columnist Hayley Powell will be cooking alongside top chefs at a cookbook author's party. But a killer plans to ruin her appetite . . .

When Hayley Powell’s idol, cookbook author and TV personality Penelope Janice, invites her to participate in a Fourth of July celebrity cook-off at her seaside estate in Seal Harbor, Maine, Hayley couldn’t be more flattered. She just hopes she can measure up. With a who’s who of famous chefs whipping up their signature dishes, this holiday weekend has all the ingredients for a once-in-a-lifetime culinary experience.

Instead, Hayley gets food poisoning her first night and thinks she overhears two people cooking up a murder plot. The next morning, a body is found at the bottom of a cliff. Tragic accident or foul play? To solve a real cliffhanger, Hayley will need to uncover some simmering secrets—before a killer boils over again . . .

Includes seven delectable recipes from Hayley’s kitchen!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death of an Ice Cream Scooper (Hayley Powell Mystery Book 15)*




  








Apparently, the mouthwatering new ice cream flavors on the menu in coastal Bar Harbor, Maine, are really just to die for . . .

Food and cocktails columnist Hayley Powell doesn’t know what to believe when Lydia Partridge, the put-together owner of gourmet Bar Harbor Ice Cream, suddenly reveals fears that her husband may be having an affair. There’s no other way to explain why Jamie, a respected professor, was spotted in a remote part of town with a much younger woman. But instead of learning the truth about the secret meeting, Lydia opens her freezer truck to find another surprise—the dead body of a summer employee . . .

The shock continues as photographic evidence proves Jamie was spending time off campus with the victim, one of his students. Now, Lydia desperately needs Hayley to discover if Jamie really is a cheater—and, worse, a ruthless killer. With her own complicated family issues to address, can Hayley make sense of a popular college girl’s love life and out the true culprit before the case, or another person, goes cold?

Includes delectable recipes from Hayley’s kitchen!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Breakdown on Blowhard Mountain: A Travel Mystery: A Comical Chase Through the Western National Parks*




  








USA Today Bestselling Author
Seven European tourists set off on the trip of a lifetime—a Grand Circle Tour of the American West.

Unaware that a desperate journalist has hidden evidence in their van that could bring down a high-level criminal conspiracy—or that they are being pursued by ruthless thugs determined to retrieve the proof at any cost—the innocent visitors travel from one scenic stop to another.

The blistering heat, freezing cold, flash flooding, and a vast desert wilderness crammed with menacing wildlife are the least of their problems.

A comic mystery set amid the dangerous beauties of Bryce Canyon, Capitol Reef, Canyonlands, Arches, Mesa Verde, Monument Valley, Grand Canyon, and Zion.

From USA Today, Audible, and 5-time Wall Street Journal bestselling author, Carolyn Jourdan, whose previous mystery, Out on a Limb, was voted a Best Kindle Book of the Year. And Ludger Dominic Bracht, an experienced guide and owner of Personal Scout Tours.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Relentless Wake (Jason Wake Book 3)*




  








While investigating a series of devastating underwater explosions in the Caribbean, daring adventurer Jason Wake and his team of covert operatives are attacked by a mysterious group of assassins. Going on the offensive, Jason discovers that the man responsible is a vicious Russian oligarch hellbent on unearthing a famous lost treasure.

From the Leeward Islands to the canals of Venice and the rolling hills of Scotland, Jason will stop at nothing to take down the conniving criminal and ensure that any discovered riches end up in the right hands.

Jam-packed with heart-pounding escapes, nail-biting confrontations, and a double shot of action beneath the waves, the third Jason Wake adventure is sure to keep you on the edge of your seat and leave you breathless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Feeding Frenzy (The Destroyer Book 94) *




  







There is a disease that’s killing bug-eating fanatics and an ancient cult of Spider Divas has emerged. These ancient enemies of Sinanju will stop at nothing for total revenge and one beauty has Remo’s number. They may have infiltrated the very fabric of the American government.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Red Widow *




  








“A wicked sharp spy novel…Equal parts Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy and Killing Eve.” –S. A. Cosby, author of Blacktop Wasteland and Razorblade Tears

An exhilarating spy thriller written by an intelligence veteran about two women CIA agents whose paths become intertwined around a threat to the Russia Division--one that's coming from inside the agency.

Lyndsey Duncan worries her career with the CIA might be over. After lines are crossed with another intelligence agent during an assignment, she is sent home to Washington on administrative leave. So when a former colleague--now Chief of the Russia Division--recruits her for an internal investigation, she jumps at the chance to prove herself. Lyndsey was once a top handler in the Moscow Field Station, where she was known as the "human lie detector" and praised for recruiting some of the most senior Russian officials. But now, three Russian assets have been exposed--including one of her own--and the CIA is convinced there's a mole in the department. With years of work in question and lives on the line, Lyndsey is thrown back into life at the agency, this time tracing the steps of those closest to her.

Meanwhile, fellow agent Theresa Warner can't avoid the spotlight. She is the infamous "Red Widow," the wife of a former director killed in the field under mysterious circumstances. With her husband's legacy shadowing her every move, Theresa is a fixture of the Russia Division, and as she and Lyndsey strike up an unusual friendship, her knowledge proves invaluable. But as Lyndsey uncovers a surprising connection to Theresa that could answer all of her questions, she unearths a terrifying web of secrets within the department, if only she is willing to unravel it....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Black Light (Bob Lee Swagger Novels Book 2) *




  






Only one thing stands between a son and his father's killer: forty years of lies. . .

On a remote Arizona ranch, a man who has known loss, fear, and war weeps for the first time since he was a child. His tears are for the father taken from him four decades before in a deadly shoot-out. And his grief will lead him back to the place where he was born, where his father died, and where a brutal conspiracy is about to explode.

For Bob Lee Swagger, the world changed on that hot day in Blue Eye, Arkansas, when two local boys rode armed and wild in a '55 Fairlane convertible. Swagger's father, Earl, a state trooper, was investigating the brutal murder of a young woman that day. By midnight Earl Swagger lay dead in a deserted cornfield.

Now Bob Lee wants answers. He wants to know the truth behind the shoot -out that took his father's life, a mystery buried in forty years of lies. Because for Bob Lee Swagger, the killing didn't end that day in Blue Eye, Arkansas. The killing had just begun . . .

Weaving together characters from his national bestsellers Point of Impact and Dirty White Boys, Stephen Hunter's gripping thriller builds to an exhilarating climax—and an explosion of gunfire that blasts open the secrets of two generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cosmos *







RETURNING TO TELEVISION AS AN ALL-NEW MINISERIES ON FOX

Cosmos is one of the bestselling science books of all time. In clear-eyed prose, Sagan reveals a jewel-like blue world inhabited by a life form that is just beginning to discover its own identity and to venture into the vast ocean of space. Cosmos retraces the fourteen billion years of cosmic evolution that have transformed matter into consciousness, exploring such topics as the origin of life, the human brain, Egyptian hieroglyphics, spacecraft missions, the death of the Sun, the evolution of galaxies, and the forces and individuals who helped to shape modern science.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Andrew Johnson: The American Presidents Series: The 17th President, 1865-1869 *




  








A Pulitzer Prize-winning historian recounts the tale of the unwanted president who ran afoul of Congress over Reconstruction and was nearly removed from office

Andrew Johnson never expected to be president. But just six weeks after becoming Abraham Lincoln's vice president, the events at Ford's Theatre thrust him into the nation's highest office.

Johnson faced a nearly impossible task—to succeed America's greatest chief executive, to bind the nation's wounds after the Civil War, and to work with a Congress controlled by the so-called Radical Republicans. Annette Gordon-Reed, one of America's leading historians of slavery, shows how ill-suited Johnson was for this daunting task. His vision of reconciliation abandoned the millions of former slaves (for whom he felt undisguised contempt) and antagonized congressional leaders, who tried to limit his powers and eventually impeached him.

The climax of Johnson's presidency was his trial in the Senate and his acquittal by a single vote, which Gordon-Reed recounts with drama and palpable tension. Despite his victory, Johnson's term in office was a crucial missed opportunity; he failed the country at a pivotal moment, leaving America with problems that we are still trying to solve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*When They Come for Us, We'll Be Gone: The Epic Struggle to Save Soviet Jewry *




  








The “remarkable” story of the grass-roots movement that freed millions of Jews from the Soviet Union (The Plain Dealer).

At the end of World War II, nearly three million Jews were trapped inside the USSR. They lived a paradox—unwanted by a repressive Stalinist state, yet forbidden to leave. When They Come for Us, We’ll Be Gone is the astonishing and inspiring story of their rescue.

Journalist Gal Beckerman draws on newly released Soviet government documents as well as hundreds of oral interviews with refuseniks, activists, Zionist “hooligans,” and Congressional staffers. He shows not only how the movement led to a mass exodus in 1989, but also how it shaped the American Jewish community, giving it a renewed sense of spiritual purpose and teaching it to flex its political muscle. Beckerman also makes a convincing case that the effort put human rights at the center of American foreign policy for the very first time, helping to end the Cold War.

This “wide-ranging and often moving” book introduces us to all the major players, from the flamboyant Meir Kahane, head of the paramilitary Jewish Defense League, to Soviet refusenik Natan Sharansky, who labored in a Siberian prison camp for over a decade, to Lynn Singer, the small, fiery Long Island housewife who went from organizing local rallies to strong-arming Soviet diplomats (The New Yorker). This “excellent” multigenerational saga, filled with suspense and packed with revelations, provides an essential missing piece of Cold War and Jewish history (The Washington Post).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/03/22.

Currently $3.

*The Putin Interviews: Oliver Stone Interviews Vladimir Putin *




  








The full transcript of Oliver Stone’s far-ranging interviews with the Russian President—including substantial material not shown in the documentary.

Academy Award winner Oliver Stone was able to secure what journalists, news organizations, and even other world leaders have long coveted: extended, unprecedented access to Russian President Vladimir Putin. The Putin Interviews are culled from more than a dozen interviews with Putin over a two-year period. Never before has the Russian leader spoken in such depth or at such length with a Western interviewer.

No topics are off limits in the interviews, which first occurred during Stone’s trips to meet with NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden in Moscow and continued until after the election of President Donald Trump. Prodded by Stone, Putin discusses relations between the United States and Russia, allegations of interference in the US election, and Russia’s involvement with conflicts in Syria, Ukraine, and elsewhere across the globe.

Putin speaks about his rise to power and details his relationships with Presidents Clinton, George W. Bush, Obama, and Trump. The exchanges—which range from frank discussions of geopolitics to a viewing of Stanley Kubrick’s 1964 Cold War satire Dr. Strangelove—are personal, provocative, and at times surreal.

This edition features a foreword by journalist Robert Sheer, as well as references and sources pertaining to the topics covered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/04/22.

Currently $1.

*Empire Uprising (Taran Empire Saga Book 2): A Cadicle Space Opera *


Book 1 is currently *Free Here.*




  








*Ancient secrets may hold the key…*
In the months following formal contact with the Erebus, there’s been an unexpected peace. However, that all changes when a series of attacks reveals the Coalition’s devious plans for the Outer Colonies.

With the Erebus poised for another assault and rumors that the Coalition is developing an experimental bioweapon, the TSS needs a new defense of their own. The power core ‘gift’ from the Erebus has opened up new possibilities, but the ancient technology hidden on Earth could be the real game-changer they desperately need.

Unfortunately, the TSS soon learns that the Coalition’s influence runs deeper than anyone imagined. Jason and his family are in not only a fight for their lives, but for the very future of the Taran civilization.

Empire Uprising is the second installment of the award-winning Taran Empire Saga set in the Cadicle Universe, perfect for fans of epic sci-fi featuring sprawling galactic empires, drama, intrigue, and psionic abilities. Continue the adventure today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Empire Defied (Taran Empire Saga Book 3): A Cadicle Space Opera *




  








*Some alliances were never meant to last…*
Dark forces are working in the shadows within the Taran Empire. When a series of attacks hit the Outer Colonies, it becomes clear a new war is brewing.

As Jason and his family try to track down the perpetrators, they soon learn that their enemies pose a greater threat than they could have imagined. The Taran Empire’s fight for survival is about to begin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cage of Souls: Shortlisted for the Arthur C. Clarke Award 2020 *




  








*Humanity clings to life on a dying Earth in an epic, far-future science fiction novel from an award-winning author.*


The sun is bloated, diseased, dying perhaps. Beneath its baneful light, Shadrapar, last of all cities, harbours fewer than 100,000 human souls. Built on the ruins of countless civilisations, Shadrapar is a museum, a midden, an asylum, a prison on a world that is ever more alien to humanity.

Bearing witness to the desperate struggle for existence between life old and new is Stefan Advani: rebel, outlaw, prisoner, survivor. This is his testament, an account of the journey that took him into the blazing desolation of the western deserts; that transported him east down the river and imprisoned him in the verdant hell of the jungle's darkest heart; that led him deep into the labyrinths and caverns of the underworld. He will meet with monsters, madman, mutants.

The question is, which one of them will inherit this Earth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Phule's Errand: The Phule Stands Alone! (Phule's Company 6) *




  







What’s a millionaire bachelor to do? Join the army—with his butler. Meet Captain Willard Phule and his company of misunderstood misfits. Together, they’ve taken space by storm—and left a tradition of looniness and laughter in their wake… Phuling around was never so much fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Thermals Of Time: The Complete Trilogy *




  








A revolution and a pandemic. A post-apocalyptic journey like no other. Life and death in the very near future.

The Scream Of An Eagle
James and Anna were of the last generation born before the great dying. When the lights went out for the last time, James didn’t even know where Anna was. Determined to find her, he must first find a way to survive.

The Flight To Blue River
“You better come home; people are dying,” was not what Anna expected to hear. It didn’t take long for her to know who was dying. The question was, who survived. All forms of communication were as dead as most of the people around her. Did her parents survive? Did her brothers? And utmost on her mind, what about James? The answers are not to be found in Oregon. Anna has to find her way back home to the Blue River Ranch in Colorado, even if it means walking a thousand miles.

Apocalyptic Winds
For a new generation born into a post-apocalyptic world, time is running out. Not just for them, but for all of humanity. There have now been three generations of survivors – will there be a fourth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Final Outbreak: An Apocalyptic Thriller *




  








For the first time, all THREE Madness books are offered in one heavily discounted title as The Final Outbreak. Get your copy today—over 800 pages of action—this huge discount won't last long!

*Our End is Coming. It’s Closer Than You Think. And It’s Real.*

The final outbreak starts with animals and moves swiftly to humans, turning the infected violent.

Cities fall as the outbreak spreads as far as the winds blow, leading to society’s end.

A lucky few may survive, but for how long in a world ravaged by an always present disease? Or is all hope lost?

This story is true, it just hasn’t happened… Yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bestiarii (Echoes of Pangaea Book 1)*




  








The Mexican civil war had been grinding on for so long that the U.S. resorted to using private contractors—mercenaries—to prop up the failing Mexican Army. One of the many things the Mexican Army failed to protect was Pangaea, the famed animal park in remote northeast Mexico, a symbol of rampant capitalism. All the creatures inside were killed at the time. At least, that’s what was reported.

For his estranged son Michael’s high school graduation, hotel mogul Roger Rudd splurged on a rare and expensive hunting trip in Mexico, hoping it would bring them closer. To get there, they hitched a ride down on one of the contractors’ helicopters, picking up Tina Echevarria, a beautiful and feisty Mexican graduate student, along the way.

But when the helicopter crashes in the Sierra Madre Oriental mountains, its combat-seasoned contractor crew, led by Irishman Seamus O’Malley, will have to lead the disparate group on a cross-country scramble, trying not only to evade guerilla fighters, but also the prolific and savage offspring of the artificially-created animals once filling Pangaea. Animals thought to be eradicated a generation before, when Pangaea’s walls were breached. Animals called theropods by the park officials… but known to the rest of world as dinosaurs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*On the Bright Side: The New Secret Diary of Hendrik Groen, 85 Years Old*




  








"THE MALE ELENA FERRANTE" -- New York Post

In the acclaimed follow-up to the #1 international bestseller The Secret Diary of Hendrik Groen, everyone's favorite curmudgeon is back and as funny and charming as ever with the newest adventures of the Old-But-Not-Dead Club -- for fans of Frederik Backman and Graeme Simsion.

Everyone's favorite octogenarian is back and, together with his pals in the Old-But-Not-Dead Club, he is more determined than ever to wreak havoc and turn a twinkly eye on the brighter side of life.

After a year spent mourning the death of his beloved friend Eefje, Hendrik may be older and a little more wobbly, but his youthful appetite for mischief hasn't diminished. When fears arise that the home is set for demolition, it's up to Hendrik and the Old-But-Not-Dead Club to intervene.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series Books 1 - 3 (A CAMPER & CRIMINALS COZY MYSTERY BOX SET)*




  








BEACHES, BUNGALOWS, & BURGLARIES- book 1
DESERTS, DRIVING, & DERELICTS - book 2
FORESTS, FISHING, & FORGERY- book 3 BEACHES, BUNGALOWS, & BURGLARIES

Mae West, a far cry from the Hollywood actress, has been thrown for a loop. Her plush lifestyle in the big city of New York comes to a screeching halt after the FBI raids her mansion and arrests her husband, Paul West, for a Ponzi scheme that rips people out of millions of dollars.

Mae finds herself homeless, friendless, and penniless. All hope isn't lost. . .the only thing Mae got to keep that the government didn't seize is a tourist camp ground, Happy Trails, in Normal, Kentucky and an RV to live in.

One problem, Mae's idea of camping has room service. By the look of the brochure, Happy Trails has plush Kentucky Bluegrass, a crystal clear lake, a beach chair with her name on it and thoughts of how much money it could bring her after she sells it. Mae figures she'll take a couple weeks vacation with her toes dipped in the lake.

Things aren't always as they appear. The Kentucky Bluegrass is nothing but dirt and the crystal clue lake is murky with green slime on top. Mae quickly find out that Happy Trails and the citizens of Normal were also victims of Paul's schemes, making her lower than tha lake scum in the residents' eyes.

Mae doesn't think things could get much worse, but as luck would have it, Paul West has escaped from prison and is found dead, murdered, floating in the Happy Trails mucky green lake. Mae is the number one suspect on Detective Hank Sharp's short list. After all, Mae has the perfect motive as a kept wife who has been scorned to ashes, embarrassed to death, and seeking revenge. Time is running out for Mae to prove that she's innocent and nothing like her husband. If only she could get someone to believe her and talk Detective Sharp into looking at other residents who've lost all their savings to Paul's Ponzie scheme before the curtain is closed on this Hollywood namesake.

DESERTS, DRIVING, & DERELICTS
Mae West is getting settled into the RV lifestyle as the owner of a campground in Normal, Kentucky. Happy Trails Campground, located in Daniel Boone National Park, has started to attract late summer vacationing families who love to hike, swim, fish, and enjoy being outdoors.

Betts Hager, owner of several small businesses, is swamped with work and desperate for help with her cleaning business. Mae offers her services, happy about the prospect of a little extra cash. Heiress Tammy Jo Bentley’s mansion is the first one on her schedule.

Mae makes sure Tammy Jo’s house is spotless because the Kentucky Kennel Association's annual meeting is going to be held at the mansion. Fifi, Tammy Jo’s high pedigree, insured poodle, is going to be on display and Tammy Jo will be evaluating potential suitors to sire Fifi's offspring.

Before the annual meeting, Camille Braun, Fifi’s nanny, is stabbed to death. Everyone knows that Camille would put her life on the line _or_ lay down her life for Fifi and, apparently, she did. Mae tries her best to stay out of it. Tammy Jo begs Mae to help her; after all, she did find the last killer in Normal. Plus, it's not good for business - or Normal's revived economy - when a murderer is on the loose. Mae has grown to love her RV community and now that she's found a place to call him, she's not going to let anybody ruin it.
Mae throws all of her heart and amateur sleuthing skills into bringing the real killer to justice.

FORESTS, FISHING, & FORGERY Happy Trails Campground is at the center of a murder in which campers as well locals are suspects. It looks likely that a local resident is responsible for the dastardly deed since the victim is the one person who had the power to shut down the national park, which would be devastating to Normal’s small businesses. Follow Mae West as she searches for clues to get to the bottom of this Labor Day campground caper!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*St. Marin's Cozy Mystery Series Box Set - Volume 1 : Books 1-3 (St. Marin's Cozy Mystery Box Sets) *




  






*Harvey Beckett is not a fan of murder. Not at all. But she'd be lying if she said she didn't enjoy solving one.*

In this three-book box set that includes the first three books in the St. Marin's Cozy Mystery Series, meet Harvey and tag along as her unending curiosity gets her involved with solving three murders in her small Maryland town. Get to know her dog Mayhem and her cat Aslan as well as the kind, handsome mechanic Daniel and his dog Taco. Plus hang out in Harvey's brand-new bookstore with her friends. 

If you enjoy cozy mysteries with dogs, great food, and quaint but quirky characters, the St. Marin's Cozy Mystery Series is written just for you. Pick up the first three books in the series here.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*St. Marin's Cozy Mystery Series Box Set - Volume 2: Books 4-6 (St. Marin's Cozy Mystery Box Sets) *




  








Harvey Beckett is not a fan of murder. Not at all. But she'd be lying if she said she didn't enjoy solving one.

In this three-book box set that includes the second three books in the St. Marin's Cozy Mystery Series, meet Harvey and tag along as her unending curiosity gets her involved with solving three murders in her small Maryland town. Get to know dogs Mayhem and Taco and her cat Aslan and spend time with her charming and supportive group of friends. Plus hang out in Harvey's bookstore and pick up a slew of great book recommendations, all while seeing what Harvey's curiosity will get her in trouble with next. 

Can Harvey stay alive long enough to bring the killers to justice?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Prime Suspect 3: Silent Victims *




  








In Prime Suspect 3, internationally bestselling author Lynda La Plante’s no-nonsense detective, Jane Tennison, takes on the most insidious nemesis she’s ever faced—her own mounting obsessions. 

Determined to bring justice to the murder of a teenaged male prostitute, but thwarted by conspiracy, corruption, and chauvinism at every level of her own police force, Jane is starting to crack. And though she’s finally broken through the glass ceiling of her old station house and been promoted to the Soho Vice Squad, her furious quest for the truth will put everything she’s accomplished back on the line. 

Readers of Laura Lippman’s Tess Monaghan thrillers, La Plante’s Anna Travis mysteries, and television series like Bones, The Closer, and Law and Order: SVU will not want to miss the final, memorable chapter in the hard-boiled female detective series that started them all—Prime Suspect 3: Silent Victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Under the Knife *




  








Dive into the danger and drama of this classic romantic suspense novel, only from New York Times bestselling author Tess Gerritsen.

For attorney David Ransom, it begins as an open-and-shut case: malpractice. Then Dr. Kate Chesne storms into his office, daring him to seek out the truth—that she’s being framed. When another patient turns up dead, David starts to believe her. Somewhere in the Honolulu hospital, a killer walks freely. And now David finds himself asking the same questions Kate is desperate to have answered.

Who is next—and why?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Behind German Lines (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 2) *




  








Sgt. Tom Dunn and his special mission squad of lethal U.S. Army Rangers are back in France fighting the Nazis.

Behind German Lines begins in July 1943, when the Nazis unleash a new battlefield weapon near Kursk, Russia, during the greatest tank battle in history. The weapon’s catastrophic and unexpected side-effects force the scientists back to the drawing board.

Picking up just eight days after Operation Devil's Fire ends in late June 1944, we find Dunn and his men parachuting into the Cotentin Peninsula fifty miles west of Normandy Beach on another special strike mission whose outcome could affect the Allies’ attempt to finally breakout of Normandy’s bocage country.

Meanwhile, since the Allies have learned the hard way that the Nazi’s concrete submarine pens are bomb-proof, Sgt. Malcolm Saunders and his rugged British Commandos are on their way by submarine across the North Sea to attack the pens at Wilhelmshaven, Germany. What Saunders finds leads his squad and him into a deadly confrontation with a dangerous enemy who has terrible plans for the United States.

After Dunn and his squad return to France on another Top Secret mission, they discover a Nazi plot to use the new and improved battlefield weapon near Caen, right on the front line! With the fate of the western front unexpectedly and terrifyingly in his hands, Dunn and his men race across occupied France to stop the Germans.

With his usual page-turner pace, Munsterman takes the reader onto the battlefields of Russia, France, and Germany, showing life and death, and victory and defeat during World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Nomination: A Novel of Suspense*




  







The Nomination is a fast-paced action and suspense thriller that brings events from the final days of the Vietnam War into direct conflict with contemporary American politics. Vietnam War hero and Massachusetts Judge Thomas Larrigan is hand-picked by his friend the president to fill the upcoming vacancy on the Supreme Court. Larrigan seems like the perfect candidate: a family man with an uncontroversial judicial record. The president’s credibility needs a sure bet. Larrigan will do anything to win the nomination, but he has some old skeletons rattling around in his closet. He calls his old Marine buddy, now a hit man, to sweep the closet clean. But there are a few skeletons Larrigan doesn’t know are still alive. The Nomination is the story of how lives can intersect in deception, desperation, revelation, death, and, ultimately, redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Red Roses: Blanche of Gaunt to Margaret Beaufort *




  







The Wars of the Roses were not just fought by men on the battlefield. Behind the scenes, there were daughters, wives, mistresses, mothers and queens whose lives and influences helped shape the most dramatic of English conflicts.This book traces the story of women on the Lancastrian side, from the children borne by Blanche, wife of John of Gaunt, through the turbulent fifteenth century to the advent of Margaret Beaufort’s son in 1509 and the establishment of the Tudor dynasty. From the secret liaisons of Katherine Swynford and Catherine of Valois to the love lives of Mary de Bohun and Jacquetta of Luxembourg, to the queenship of Joan of Navarre and Margaret of Anjou, this book explores their experiences as women. What bound them to their cause? What real influence did they wield?Faced with the dangers of treason and capture, defamation and childbirth, read how these extraordinary women survived in extraordinary times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The White Rose: Munich 1942-1943*




  








A powerful account of the resistance group made up of German students who opposed Nazism, written by the sister of two members who were killed.

The White Rose tells the story of Hans Scholl and Sophie Scholl, who in 1942 led a small underground organization of German students and professors to oppose the atrocities committed by Hitler and the Nazi Party. They named their group the White Rose, and they distributed leaflets denouncing the Nazi regime. Sophie, Hans, and a third student were caught and executed.

Written by Inge Scholl (Han’s and Sophie’s sister), The White Rose features letters, diary excerpts, photographs of Hans and Sophie, transcriptions of the leaflets, and accounts of the trial and execution. This is a gripping account of courage and morality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Battle of Britain: Five Months That Changed History; May-October 1940 *




  








A groundbreaking new account of the Battle of Britain from acclaimed Cambridge historian James Holland

The Battle of Britain paints a stirring picture of an extraordinary summer when the fate of the world hung by a thread. Historian James Holland has now written the definitive account of those months based on extensive new research from around the world including thousands of new interviews with people on both sides of the battle. If Britain's defenses collapsed, Hitler would have dominated all of Europe. With France facing defeat and British forces pressed back to the Channel, there were few who believed Britain could survive; but, thanks to a sophisticated defensive system and the combined efforts of the Royal Air Force, the Royal Navy and the defiance of a new Prime Minister, Britain refused to give in. From clashes between coastal convoys and Schnellboote in the Channel to astonishing last stands in Flanders, slaughter by U-boats in an icy Atlantic and dramatic aerial battles over England, The Battle of Britain tells this epic World War II story in a fresh and compelling voice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Check Six!: A Thunderbolt Pilot's War Across the Pacific *




  








“Makes you proud to be an American . . . a wonderful, fast-paced read, and I highly recommend it for any World War II aviation enthusiast” (Military Review).

There were no mission limits for a pilot in the Pacific during World War II; unlike in Europe, you flew until it was time to go home. So it was for James “Jug” Curran, all the way from New Guinea to the Philippines with the 348th Fighter Group, the first P-47 Thunderbolt outfit in the Pacific.

After the attack on Pearl Harbor, Curran volunteered to try flying in the blue yonder and trained as an Army fighter pilot. He got his wish to fly the P-47 in the Pacific, going into combat in August 1943, in New Guinea, and later helping start the “Black Rams” fighter squadron. The heavy US Thunderbolts were at first curious to encounter the nimble, battle-hardened Japanese in aerial combat, but soon, the American pilots gained skill of their own and their planes proved superior. Bombers on both sides could fall to fighters, but the fighters themselves were eyeball to eyeball, best man win.

Check Six! is an aviation chronicle that brings the reader into flight, then into the fight, throughout the Pacific War and back. This work, from someone who was there, captures the combat experience of our aviators in the Pacific, aided by pertinent excerpts from the official histories of units that “Jug” Curran flew with.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Below the Belt: Novelty, Subterfuge and Surprise in Naval Warfare *




  








A remarkable history of unorthodox naval weapons and strategies from the days of the Ancient Greeks to the end of World War Two.

Perfect for James D. Hornfischer, Craig L. Symonds and Andrew Lambert.

From Phormio to Nelson to Mountbatten, naval strategists have sought to gain the upper hand against their opponents by utilising new weapons and unusual tactics. Fireships, midget submarines, armour plating, mines, along with dramatic shifts in naval formations and many other innovations are all explored.

John Winton’s engrossing book demonstrates how some of these developments became standard methods of naval warfare, while others had their day and then vanished, or were replaced by newer inventions and ideas.

Drawing information from a wide array of sources from across the globe, Below the Belt charts over two thousand years of naval history, uncovering ingenious devices and tactical masterstrokes that turned the tide of battles on water.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Kamikaze: Japan's Last Bid for Victory*




  








This enlightening WWII history examines Japans Kamikaze Corps of special forces pilots who engaged in terrifying suicide attacks.

By late 1944, the Japanese had already proved themselves fanatical in their quest for victory. But the actions of the Kamikaze Corps took matters to a new level. Western military forces were dumbfounded by an enemy strategy of deliberate self-sacrifice.

Beginning with the Leyte Gulf battle, Kamikaze attacks continued during the invasion of the Philippines in early 1945 and reached a climax during the months-long Battle of Okinawa. In total, more than a thousand kamikaze airmen perished.

In Kamikaze, historian Adrian Stewart examines the historic and cultural roots of the unique and unsettling phenomenon. He also provides graphic descriptions of these suicide attacks and their devastating impact on Allied forces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/04/22.

Currently $2.

*Borneo Boys: RAF Helicopter Pilots in Action: Indonesia Confrontation, 1962–66 *




  







The author, Roger Annett, experienced first-hand the events detailed here. Flying with 215 Squadron, and co-piloting Argosy transport aircraft deep over Malayan jungle terrain from 1963 to 65, he is well placed to provide a colorful account of this dramatic period. Following a reunion of RAF Whirlwind veterans of Borneo, Annett began work on this record of their collective experience, attempting to stir the memories of both war veterans and civilians alike, riveted by the drama as it played out by opposing forces attempting to control the island of Borneo.

The book describes the oppositions, antagonisms, victories, and defeats experienced on the island. Borneo itself, with its difficult terrain, jungles, and lack of adequate road networks, proved to be one of the biggest challenges from a military perspective, and it is brought to life here. The story of the 'Borneo Boys' of the title traces a journey from new recruits at boot camp to flying training, and on to Borneo itself. It was here where a fraternal bond was to be forged to last a lifetime and provide an impetus for this book. The process of Theatre familiarization jungle training, nursing Whirlwind 10s over and around the mountainous Malayan jungle is recorded here with first-hand authenticity.

Setting this journey in context, Annett fills out the history of the wider conflict in which the boys were embroiled. The Far East colonial tensions, which bred antagonism and ultimately led to the conflict, are detailed, as are the cross-border raids and riots, which bred a fever of revolt.

Much is written already on the Borneo conflict, a lot of it dealing with the politics of the situation. This book swoops its focus on the young men who were called upon to fly over such confusion, far away from home. It is their daily adventures, camaraderie, and learning trajectory, which we are faced with. All the excitement of the Aviator's adrenalin ride is translated into eloquent prose, strengthened by the kind of confident delivery that only a man involved in such proceedings could achieve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/05/22.

Currently $2.

*Brave New World *




  








This classic novel of a perfectly engineered society is “one of the most prophetic dystopian works of the twentieth century” (The Wall Street Journal).

Half a millennium from now, in the World State, the watchword is that every one belongs to every one else. No matter what class of human you are bred to be—from the intellectual Alphas to the Epsilons who provide the manual labor—you are a part of the efficient, well-oiled whole. You are nourished, secure, and blissfully serene thanks to the freely distributed drug called soma. And while sex is strongly encouraged, the old way of procreation is forbidden, eliminating even the pains of childbirth. But when a man and woman journey beyond these confines to where the “savages” reside, and bring back two outsiders, the cracks begin to show.

Named as one of the 100 best English-language novels of the twentieth century by the Modern Library, Brave New World is one of the first truly dystopian novels. Influenced by the historic events of Huxley’s era yet as relevant today as ever, it is a remarkable depiction of the conflict between progress and the human spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Alien People (Alien People Chronicles Book 1) *




  








A message from across the galaxy. A journey to a distant world. Will first contact bring new understanding… or death?

Calandra Menankar dreams of becoming her planet’s top astronomer. So when a probe from a place called Earth rockets into her solar system, she’s determined to uncover its secrets. And when the foreign craft transmits a message of peace, Calandra secures permission to voyage to the unknown orb despite brittle bones that could make space travel fatal.

Teaming up with her boyfriend pilot, Xttra Oogan, the two cross the stars towards the mysterious blue-green globe unaware one of their crew hides a sinister agenda. And when they translate the Earthian communications, Calandra and Xttra fear the probe may have led them into a deathtrap far from home…

Will traversing the Milky Way to a dangerous, new planet make both explorers wish they never left home?

Alien People is a thrilling and captivating science-fiction novel from bestselling author John ****. If you like nail-biting action, high adventure, and ambitious characters, then you’ll love this immersive tale set in the same fictional universe as Under a Fallen Sun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Wounded Sky (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 13)*




  








An alien scientist invents the Intergalactic Inversion Drive, an engine system that transcends warp drive -- and the U.S.S Enterprise™ will be the first to test it! The Klingons attempt to thwart the test, but a greater danger looms when strange symptoms surface among the crew -- and time becomes meaningless.

Now Captain Kirk and his friends face their greatest challenge -- to repair the fabric of the Universe before time is lost forever!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Prime Directive (Star Trek: The Original Series) *




  







Following in the bestselling tradition of Spock’s World and The Lost Years, this is a white-knuckled Star Trek tale of mystery and wonder that spans the galaxy in a vivid race against time.

Starfleet’s most sacred commandment has been violated. Its most honored captain is in disgrace, its most celebrated starship in pieces, and the crew of that ship scattered among the thousand worlds of the Federation.

Thus begins the epic tale Prime Directive. Journey with Spock, McCoy, and the rest of the former crew of the Starship Enterprise to the planet where their careers ended. A world once teeming with life that now lies ruined, its cities turned to ashes, its surface devastated by a radioactive firestorm—all because of their actions. There, they must find out how and why this tragedy occurred and discover what has become of their captain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No Time Like the Past (Star Trek: The Original Series) *




  








An original novel set in the universe of Star Trek: The Original Series that reveals long-held secrets about Captain Kirk's past for the first time!

STARDATE 6122.5. A diplomatic mission to the planet Yusub erupts in violence when ruthless Orion raiders attempt to disrupt the crucial negotiations by force. Caught in the midst of a tense and dangerous situation, Captain James T. Kirk of the U.S.S. Enterprise finds an unexpected ally in the form of an enigmatic stranger who calls herself “Annika Seven.”

STARDATE 53786.1. Seven of Nine is taking part in an archaeological expedition on an obscure planetoid in the Delta Quadrant when a disastrous turn of events puts Voyager’s away team in jeopardy—and transports Seven across time and space to Yusub, where she comes face-to-face with one of Starfleet’s greatest legends.

STARDATE 6122.5. Kirk knows better than most the danger that even a single castaway from the future can pose to the time line, so he and Seven embark on a hazardous quest to return her to her own era. But there are others who crave the knowledge Seven possesses, and they will stop at nothing to obtain it—even if this means seizing control of the Enterprise!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*All Good Things... (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *




  








Seven years ago, Captain Jean-Luc Picard first faced the judgment of the Q Continuum -- a race of beings with God-like powers over time and space who presumed to gauge humanity's fitness to exist in the galaxy. Seven years ago they suspended judgment, but now a decision has been reached: The human race will be eliminated, not only in the present, but throughout time. Humanity will never have existed at all.

The only chance to save mankind lies with Captain Picard. An old enemy has granted him the power to revisit his life as it was seven years before, and to experience his life twenty-five years in the future. With the help of friendships that span time and space, Picard struggles to defeat the plans of the Q Continuum. But even as he fights to save the human race from total extinction, he has been set up to be the unwitting agent of mankind's destruction.

In an effort to save humanity, Picard must sacrifice himself and all those he commands and if their sacrifice fails all mankind is doomed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*I, The Constable (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) *




  








An original enovella set in the Star Trek: Deep Space Nine universe!

With his Starfleet assignment temporarily on hold, Odo needs a distraction. He welcomes Chief O’Brien’s offer to loan him some of the action-packed books that both men relish: tales about hard-boiled private eyes, threatening thugs, and duplicitous dames. Then Quark suddenly goes missing during a hastily planned trip to Ferenginar. His concerned friends on Deep Space Nine feel that Odo, as the station’s former chief of security, is uniquely suited to track Quark down. But once on Ferenginar, Odo learns that Quark is trapped in the seamy underbelly of a criminal enterprise that could have been ripped from the pages of one of O’Brien’s novels. To find the bartender, Odo discovers that he must rely not only on his law enforcement background, but his knowledge of all things noir….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Returned, Part I (Star Trek: New Frontier Book 1) *




  








The first installment in a brand-new three-part digital-first Star Trek: New Frontier e-novel from New York Times bestselling author Peter David!

Captain Mackenzie Calhoun and the crew of the U.S.S. Excalibur are back, picking up three months after the stunning events depicted in New Frontier: Blind Man’s Bluff. Calhoun's search of Xenex has failed to find any survivors, and now he is bound and determined to track down the race that killed them—the D'myurj and their associates, the Brethren—and exact vengeance upon them. His search will take the Excalibur crew into a pocket universe, where he discovers not only the homeworld of the D’myurj, but another race that shares Calhoun's determination to obliterate his opponents. But is this new race truly an ally…or an even greater threat?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Returned, Part II (Star Trek: New Frontier Book 2) *




  








The second installment in a brand-new three-part digital-first Star Trek: New Frontier e-novel from New York Times bestselling author Peter David!

Captain Mackenzie Calhoun and the crew of the U.S.S. Excalibur are back, picking up three months after the stunning events depicted in New Frontier: Blind Man’s Bluff. Calhoun's search of Xenex has failed to find any survivors, and now he is bound and determined to track down the race that killed them—the D'myurj and their associates, the Brethren—and exact vengeance upon them. His search will take the Excalibur crew into a pocket universe, where he discovers not only the homeworld of the D’myurj, but another race that shares Calhoun's determination to obliterate his opponents. But is this new race truly an ally…or an even greater threat?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Returned, Part III (Star Trek: New Frontier Book 3) *




  








The final installment in a brand-new three-part digital-first Star Trek: New Frontier e-novel from New York Times bestselling author Peter David!

Captain Mackenzie Calhoun and the crew of the U.S.S. Excalibur are back, picking up three months after the stunning events depicted in New Frontier: Blind Man’s Bluff. Calhoun's search of Xenex has failed to find any survivors, and now he is bound and determined to track down the race that killed them—the D'myurj and their associates, the Brethren—and exact vengeance upon them. His search will take the Excalibur crew into a pocket universe, where he discovers not only the homeworld of the D’myurj, but another race that shares Calhoun's determination to obliterate his opponents. But is this new race truly an ally…or an even greater threat?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Warped*




  








Political tensions on Bajor are once again on the rise, and the various factions may soon come to open conflict. In addition, a series of murders has shaken everyone on board the station. While Security Chief Odo investigates the murders, Commander Sisko finds himself butting up against a new religious faction that plans to take over Bajor and force the Federation to leave Deep Space Nine.

Odo soon traces the murders to a bizarre and dangerous form of holosuite technology--a technology that turns it's users into insane killers and now threatens Sisko's son, Jake. As the situation on Bajor deteriorates, Sisko learns that the political conflict and the new holosuites are connected. Both are the work of a single dangerous man with a plan that threatens the very fabric of reality.

The plot is darker than anything Sisko has faced before, and to defeat it, he must enter the heart of a twisted, evil world where danger lurks in every corner and death can come at any moment--from the evil within himself, from his closest friends, or even at the hands of his own son.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Path: A ghost story? *




  








THE MOUNTAINS WILL NOT HIDE HIS SECRET. TWO MEN ON THE RUN, BUT WHAT IS IT THAT FOLLOWS THEM?

Neurotic Ralph and easy-going Harvey are trying to escape from their past in the desolate mountains of Scotland. Not only are they alcoholics but one of them holds a terrible secret he is desperate to leave behind. But something is following them, and it is seeking revenge. Their journey will turn into a living nightmare and survival for one of them may mean the end for the other.

You cannot run forever. At some point, the only way to have a future is to turn and face the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*What the Hell Did I Just Read: A Novel of Cosmic Horror (John Dies at the End Book 3) *




  








John Dies at the End's "smart take on fear manages to tap into readers' existential dread on one page, then have them laughing the next" (Publishers Weekly) and This Book is Full of Spiders was "unlike any other book of the genre" (Washington Post).

Now, New York Times bestselling author Jason Pargin is back with What the Hell Did I Just Read, the third installment of this black-humored thriller series.

It's the story "They" don't want you to read. Though, to be fair, "They" are probably right about this one. To quote the Bible, "Learning the truth can be like loosening a necktie, only to realize it was the only thing keeping your head attached." No, don't put the book back on the shelf -- it is now your duty to purchase it to prevent others from reading it. Yes, it works with e-books, too, I don't have time to explain how.

While investigating a fairly straightforward case of a shape-shifting interdimensional child predator, Dave, John, and Amy realized there might actually be something weird going on. Together, they navigate a diabolically convoluted maze of illusions, lies, and their own incompetence in an attempt to uncover a terrible truth they -- like you -- would be better off not knowing.

Your first impulse will be to think that a story this gruesome -- and, to be frank, stupid -- cannot possibly be true. That is precisely the reaction "They" are hoping for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Men to Avoid in Art and Life*




  







Men to Avoid in Art and Life pairs classical fine art with modern captions that epitomize the spirit of mansplaining.

This hilarious book perfectly captures those relatable moments when a man explains to a woman a subject about which he knows considerably less than she does.

Situations include men sharing keen insight on the female anatomy, an eloquent defense of catcalling, or offering sage advice about horseback riding to the woman who owns the horse.

• These less qualified men of antiquity dish out mediocrity as if it's pure genius
• For the women who have endured overbearing men over the centuries
• Written with hilariously painful accuracy

"Now, when you're riding a horse, you need to make sure to keep a good grip on the reins." "These are my horses."

Through cringe-induced empathy, this timeless gift book of shared experiences unites women across history in one of the most powerful forms of resistance: laughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Life After Coffee *




  








When globe-trotting coffee buyer, Amy O'Hara, assures her husband--who stays at home to watch the kids--that it is He Who Has it Harder... she doesn't really believe it. That is, until the day she gets laid off, her husband locks himself in the garage to write the Great American Screenplay and she discovers she's actually the world's most incompetent mother.

Overnight Amy's world is no longer one of farmer negations and upscale coffee tastings. Instead she's spending her days attempting to discover where exactly she went wrong with her two resentful iChildren and trying to carve out a place within her local tribe of put-together neighborhood moms. However as their family dynamic begins to change in both fun and frustrating ways, she's starting to ask herself the big questions: Can her marriage survive this kind of role reversal? How do you clean puke out from in between the seams of a car seat? And what does she really amount to when the job she thought defined her is removed from the equation?

One thing is certain: whatever happens, she's going to need a lot more caffeine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Midnight in Washington: How We Almost Lost Our Democracy and Still Could *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The vital inside account of American democracy in its darkest hour, from the rise of autocracy unleashed by Trump to the January 6 insurrection, and a warning that those forces remain as potent as ever—from the congressman who led the first impeachment of Donald J. Trump

“Engaging and informative . . . a manual for how to probe and question power, how to hold leaders accountable in a time of diminishing responsibility.”—The Washington Post

With a new afterword by the author

In the years leading up to the election of Donald Trump, Congressman Adam Schiff had already been sounding the alarm over the resurgence of autocracy around the world, and the threat this posed to the United States. But as he led the probe into Donald Trump’s Russia and Ukraine-related abuses of presidential power, Schiff came to the terrible conclusion that the principal threat to American democracy now came from within.

In Midnight in Washington, Schiff argues that the Trump presidency has so weakened our institutions and compromised the Republican Party that the peril will last for years, requiring unprecedented vigilance against the growing and dangerous appeal of authoritarianism. The congressman chronicles step-by-step just how our democracy was put at such risk, and traces his own path to meeting the crisis—from serious prosecutor, to congressman with an expertise in national security and a reputation for bipartisanship, to liberal lightning rod, scourge of the right, and archenemy of a president. Schiff takes us inside his team of impeachment managers and their desperate defense of the Constitution amid the rise of a distinctly American brand of autocracy.

Deepening our understanding of prominent public moments, Schiff reveals the private struggles, the internal conflicts, and the triumphs of courage that came with defending the republic against a lawless president—but also the slow surrender of people that he had worked with and admired to the dangerous immorality of a president engaged in an historic betrayal of his office. Schiff’s fight for democracy is one of the great dramas of our time, told by the man who became the president’s principal antagonist. It is a story that began with Trump but does not end with him, taking us through the disastrous culmination of the presidency and Schiff’s account of January 6, 2021, and how the antidemocratic forces Trump unleashed continue to define his party, making the future of democracy in America more uncertain than ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Crafter Knits a Clue: A Handcrafted Mystery *




  








For fans of Betty Hechtman and Maggie Sefton, the latest craft frenzy is this charming cozy mystery series debut starring amateur sleuth Sammy Kane—and featuring bonus knitting patterns!

Sammy Kane just moved back to her hometown to run a craft store. But when the owner of a nearby yarn shop is murdered, Sammy will needle little help finding the killer.

When a heartbroken Samantha “Sammy” Kane returns to her hometown of Heartsford, WI, for her best friend Kate’s funeral, she learns that Kate’s much-loved craft store is in danger of perishing with its owner. Confounding all her expectations of the life she would live, Sammy moves back home with her golden retriever and takes over Community Craft. A few doors down Main Street, fellow new arrival Ingrid Wilson has just opened the Yarn Barn, a real “purl” of a shop. But when Sammy strolls over to see if Ingrid could use a little help, she finds Ingrid’s dead body—with a green aluminum knitting needle lodged in her throat.

Detective Liam Nash is thrown for a loop as every single citizen of Heartsford seems to have a theory about Ingrid’s murder. And nearly everyone in town seems to be a suspect. But the last time Sammy did any sleuthing was as a little moppet. And this is not fun and games. Sammy is eager to help the handsome Liam—who seems to be endlessly inventive in finding reasons to talk with her—and when Liam arrests affable woodworker Miles Danbury, Sammy puts everything on the line to help clear Miles.

As the case comes dangerously close to unraveling, Sammy must stitch the clues together. But the killer has other plans—and if Sammy’s not careful, she may wind up in a perilous knot in A Crafter Knits a Clue, the first warm and woolly yarn of Holly Quinn’s new Handcrafted mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cleared Hot (Sam Archer Book 10)*




  








On one of the hottest nights ever recorded in New York City, two major events take place: a city-wide power outage, and a woman is shot dead in an empty pool in Astoria Park.

She’s a fellow NYPD detective and close friend of Sam Archer. It turns out the rest of her police team have disappeared and a call comes into the Counter-Terrorism Bureau the following morning.

The three detectives have been kidnapped and a high ransom demand is made.

The missing three are all members of Sergeant Jake Hendricks’ team, a colleague of Archer’s with a bruising approach to policework. Working with his detective partner, the rest of his team out of town, Archer offers to deliver the ransom, but then discovers what the kidnappers want isn’t that straightforward. While being run around the sweltering city, doing all he can to obey instructions to keep his colleagues alive, Archer must try to find out why Hendricks’ team has been targeted.

There are certain clues, linking back to incidents in the past. A dead police officer, killed in his home in August 2001. A firefighter who committed suicide a few weeks later, on the morning of 9/11. And a woman who knows more, but has been intimidated into remaining silent. Archer is determined to find who killed his friend and what the connection is between these events.

But in the stifling heat of the city, there are people who are equally determined to stop him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Deserter: A Novel (Scott Brodie Series) *




  








_NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER_

An “outstanding” (Publishers Weekly, starred review) blistering thriller featuring a brilliant and unorthodox Army investigator, his enigmatic female partner, and their hunt for the Army’s most notorious—and dangerous—deserter from #1 New York Times bestselling author Nelson DeMille and Alex DeMille.

When Captain Kyle Mercer of the Army’s elite Delta Force disappeared from his post in Afghanistan, a video released by his Taliban captors made international headlines. But circumstances were murky: Did Mercer desert before he was captured? Then a second video sent to Mercer’s Army commanders leaves no doubt: the trained assassin and keeper of classified Army intelligence has willfully disappeared.

When Mercer is spotted a year later in Caracas, Venezuela, by an old Army buddy, top military brass task Scott Brodie and Maggie Taylor of the Criminal Investigation Division to fly to Venezuela and bring Mercer back to America—preferably alive. Brodie knows this is a difficult mission, made more difficult by his new partner’s inexperience, by their undeniable chemistry, and by Brodie’s suspicion that Maggie Taylor is reporting to the CIA.

With ripped-from-the-headlines appeal, an exotic and dangerous locale, and the hairpin twists and inimitable humor that are signature DeMille, The Deserter is the first in a timely and thrilling new series from an unbeatable team of True Masters: the #1 New York Times bestseller Nelson DeMille and his son, award-winning screenwriter Alex DeMille.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Good Thinking: What You Need to Know to be Smarter, Safer, Wealthier, and Wiser*







Critical-thinking skills are essential for life in the 21st century. In this follow-up to his introductory guide Think, and continuing his trademark of hopeful skepticism, Guy Harrison demonstrates in a detailed fashion how to sort through bad ideas, unfounded claims, and bogus information to drill down to the most salient facts. By explaining how the human brain works, and outing its most irrational processes, this book provides the thinking tools that will help you make better decisions, ask the right questions (at the right time), know what to look for when evaluating information, and understand how your own brain subconsciously clouds your judgment. Think you're too smart to be easily misled? Harrison summarizes scientific research showing how easily even intelligent and well-educated people can be fooled. We all suffer from cognitive biases, embellished memories, and the tendency to kowtow to authority figures or be duped by dubious 'truths' packaged in appealing stories. And as primates we are naturally status seekers, so we are prone to irrational beliefs that seem to enhance our sense of belonging and ranking. Emotional impulses and stress also all too often lead us into traps of misperception and bad judgment. Understanding what science has discovered about the brain makes you better equipped to cope with its built-in pitfalls. Good Thinking—the book and the practice— makes clear that with knowledge and the right thinking skills, anyone can lead a safer, wiser, more efficient, and productive life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Oceanology: The Secrets of the Sea Revealed *




  








Dive into this uniquely elegant visual exploration of the sea

An informative and utterly beautiful introduction to marine life and the ocean environment, Oceanology brings the riches of the underwater world onto the printed page.

Astounding photography reveals an abundance of life, from microscopic plankton to great whales, seaweed to starfish. Published in association with the Smithsonian Institution, the book explores every corner of the oceans, from coral reefs and mangrove swamps to deep ocean trenches.

Along the way, and with the help of clear, simple illustrations, it explains how life has adapted to the marine environment, revealing for example how a stonefish delivers its lethal venom and how a sponge sustains itself by sifting food from passing currents. It also examines the physical forces and processes that shape the oceans, from global circulation systems and tides to undersea volcanoes and tsunamis.

To most of us, the marine world is out of reach. But with the help of photography and the latest technology, Oceanology brings us up close to animals, plants, and other living things that inhabit a fantastic and almost incomprehensibly beautiful other dimension.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Brilliant Abyss: Exploring the Majestic Hidden Life of the Deep Ocean, and the Looming Threat That Imperils It *




  








A journey into the alien depths of the sea, and into our possible future, from a marine biologist known for “nature writing at its most engaging” (Sunday Express).

A golden era of deep-sea discovery is underway as revolutionary studies rewrite the very notion of life on Earth and the rules of what is possible. In the process, the abyss is being revealed as perhaps the most amazing part of our planet, its topography even more varied and extreme than its landmass counterpart.

Teeming with unsuspected life, an extraordinary, interconnected ecosystem deep below the waves has a huge effect on our daily lives, influencing climate and weather systems, with the potential for much more—good or bad, depending on how it is exploited. Currently, the fantastic creatures that live in the deep—many of them incandescent in a world without light—and its formations capture and trap vast quantities of carbon that would otherwise poison our atmosphere, and novel bacteria as yet undiscovered hold the promise of potent new medicines. Yet the deep also holds huge mineral riches lusted after by nations and corporations; mining them could ultimately devastate the planet, compounded by the deepening impacts of ubiquitous pollutants and rampant overfishing.

Eloquently and passionately, the author of Spirals in Time and Eye of the Shoal brings to life the majesty and mystery of an alien realm that nonetheless sustains us, while urgently making clear the price we could pay if it is further disrupted. The Brilliant Abyss is at once a revelation and a clarion call to preserve this vast unseen world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Normandy: A Graphic History of D-Day: The Allied Invasion of Hitler's Fortress Europe (Zenith Graphic Histories) *




  







Normandy depicts the planning and execution of Operation Overlord in 96 full-color pages. The initial paratrooper assault is shown, as well as the storming of the five D-Day beaches: Utah, Omaha, Gold, Juno, and Sword. But the story does not end there. Once the Allies got ashore, they had to stay ashore. The Germans made every effort to push them back into the sea.

This book depicts the such key events in the Allied liberation of Europe as: 

1. Construction of the Mulberry Harbors, two giant artificial harbors built in England and floated across the English Channel so that troops, vehicles, and supplies could be offloaded across the invasion beaches.

2. The Capture of Cherbourg, the nearest French port, against a labyrinth of Gennan pillboxes.

3. The American fight through the heavy bocage (hedgerow country) to take the vital town of Saint-Lô.

4. The British-Canadian struggle for the city of Caen against the “Hitler Youth Division,” made up of 23,000 seventeen- and eighteen-year-old Nazi fanatics.

5. The breakout of General Patton’s Third Army and the desperate US 30th Division’s defense of Mortaine.

6. The Falaise Pocket, known as the “Killing Ground, ” where the remnants of two German armies were trapped and bombed and shelled into submission. The slaughter was so great that 5,000 Germans were buried in one mass grave. 

7. The Liberation of Paris, led by the 2nd Free French Armored Division, which had been fighting for four long years with this goal in mind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Surviving the Arctic Convoys: The Wartime Memoirs of Leading Seaman Charlie Erswell *




  







Leading Seaman Charlie Erswell saw much more than his fair share of action during the Second World War.

He was present at the 1942 landing in North Africa (Operation TORCH), D-Day and the liberation of Norway. But his main area of operations was that of the Arctic Convoys, escorting merchant ships taking essential war supplies to the Russian ports of Murmansk and Archangel. In addition to contending with relentless U-boat and Luftwaffe attacks, crews endured the extreme sea conditions and appalling weather. This involved clearing ice and snow in temperatures as low as minus thirty degrees Celsius. No wonder Winston Churchill described it as ‘the worst journey in the world’. 

Fortunately, Charlie, who served on two destroyers, HMS Milne and Savage, kept a record of his experiences and is alive today to describe them. His story, published to coincide with the 80th Anniversary of the first convoy, is more than one man’s account. It is an inspiring tribute to his colleagues, many of whom were killed in action. No-one reading Surviving The Arctic Convoys could fail to be moved by the bravery and endurance of these outstanding men.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/05/22.

Currently $3.

*The Great Rat Race for Europe: Stories of the 357Th Fighter Group Sortie Number One *




  






The Great Rat Race for Europe: Stories of the 357th Fighter Group (Sortie One) tells the true stories of the Yoxford Boys of the 357th Fighter Group; arguably the best Army Air Force fighter group in the European Theater during World War Two. Aces Kit Carson, Bud Anderson, Johnny England, Pete Peterson, Chuck Yeager and others from this elite group of “tigers” eventually became famous after the war, while other Yoxford Boys just melted back into the scenery that was the American post war years. Those were the lucky ones as scores of these brave, young American lads flying their P-51 Mustangs into combat against the Luftwaffe never saw home again as the result of this epic air war over Europe.

Their stories are all here including Leonard “Kit” Carson’s account of The Great Rat Race which helped to break the back of the Luftwaffe (from his fantastic book Pursue and Destroy), the strange and sad end of decorated fighter ace Dittie Jenkins who safely returned from his last mission against the Nazis only to be killed while celebrating with an impromptu air show over Station 373 at Leiston, and the first hand account of life in a Stalag Luft (prisoner of war camp) with Colonel Henry Spicer, the irascible commanding officer of the American section of the POW camp (and one-time 357th Fighter Group Commanding Officer) who drove the German officers to the brink with his rock solid spirit of rebellion and the love and admiration of his men.

Fly into weather so thick that the ducks are walking with Pete Peterson, one of the leading aces of the Group, as he walks you through a hair-raising landing on Leiston Field with zero visibility and three inexperienced pilots on his wing. Then 357th fighter pilot Joe Shea recaptures the common boredom ridden hours and terror stricken moments faced by replacement pilots of the Group during their first combat missions, including Shea’s account of his last encounter, eyeball to eyeball, with a German pilot in an Me-262 jet fighter as it slid over his wing and lined up perfectly in his gun sight.

Relive the greatest (as well as the worst) days of the 8th Air Force’s first long range Mustang fighter outfit in short stories written by the pilots of the 357th Fighter Group, their families, and this author in this collection of memories and tall tales of the famous Yoxford Boys.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/06/22.

Currently $2.

*Into the Black: Remastered Edition (Odyssey One Book 1) *




  








This edition of Odyssey One has been completely edited and remastered to correct the typos and content issues that reviewers commented on in the original edition.

Beyond the confines of our small world, far from the glow of our star, lies a galaxy and universe much larger and more varied than anyone on Earth can possibly imagine. For the new NAC spacecraft Odyssey and her crew, the unimaginable facets of this untouched world are about to become reality.

The Odyssey’s maiden voyage is an epic adventure destined to make history. Captain Eric Weston and his crew, pushing past the boundaries of security, encounter horrors, wonders, monsters, and people, all of which will test their resolve, challenge their abilities, and put in sharp relief what is necessary to be a hero.

A first-rate military science fiction epic that combines old-school space opera and modern storytelling, Into the Black: Odyssey One is a riveting, exhilarating adventure with vivid details, rich mythology, and relentless pacing that will leave you breathlessly awaiting book two.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Yon Ill Wind (The Xanth Novels) *




  








This Xanth villain is full of hot air. “Anthony’s unflagging sparkle, verve and wordplay spin everyday trials of Mundane life into storytelling gold” (Publishers Weekly).

A fickle flux in the fabric of space has allowed a horrendous hurricane to blast into Xanth, stirring up mischief and madness wherever she goes. Trapped in a preposterous form by a cosmic wager, the Demon X(A/N)th must join forces with a vexatious vixen named Chlorine to save Xanth from this terrifying and tempestuous threat. Their companions on this haphazard quest are a hapless human family—Jim and Karen Baldwin and their two teenage sons, David and Sean—gusted into Xanth from the mundane world beyond. Together they encounter a host of turbulent misadventures as they struggle to keep Xanth from being blown off the map forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Harley Quinn: Reckoning (DC Icons Series Book 1) *




  








In this new launch of a trilogy within the DC Icons universe, experience the origin story of a Super-Villain. This is the Harley Quinn backstory fans have been waiting for.


When Harleen Quinzel scores an internship in a psych lab at Gotham University, she's more than ecstatic; she's desperate to make a Big Scientific Discovery that will land her a full-ride college scholarship and get her away from her abusive father. But when Harleen witnesses the way women are treated across STEM departments--and experiences harassment herself--she decides that revenge and justice are more important than her own dreams. 

Harleen finds her place in an intoxicating vigilante girl gang called the Reckoning, who creates chaos to inspire change. And when Harleen falls for another girl in the gang, it finally seems like she's found her true passions. But what starts off as pranks and mischief quickly turns deadly as one of the gang members is found murdered--and a terrifying conspiracy is uncovered that puts the life Harleen has worked so hard for at stake. Will she choose her future--or will she choose revenge?

In this refreshingly feminist spin on the story of our favorite villainess, Harley Quinn: Reckoning traces Harleen's journey from precocious, revenge-obsessed teenage girl to a hardcore justice-seeker on her way to becoming the most captivating Super Villain of all time. This is one story that you won't be able to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Escaping Anarchy (Dark Nation Book 1) *




  








They’re trapped inside a prison when the power goes out…

Molly is determined to get the troubled teens she teaches back on the right path and is convinced a trip to a local prison will show them the consequences of bad behavior. But when an EMP blast knocks out all power across the country, Molly and her five students, along with their former-Marine bus driver, Colton, are locked in with the prisoners with no safe exit.

The guards are little help against clever convicts, and when a riot throws everything into chaos, Molly and Colton must find a way to get to freedom with their charges, even if it means trusting a prisoner who is using them for his own gains.

Prisoners aren’t the only danger in the suddenly powerless world. Escaping the prison and bugging out to Molly's cabin may be more dangerous than staying inside as it becomes clear that the power isn’t coming back...

...and society is about to crumble.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Living Dead in Dallas (Sookie Stackhouse Book 2) *




  








The second novel in #1 New York Times bestselling author Charlaine Harris’s “addictively entertaining” (Locus) Sookie Stackhouse series—the inspiration for the HBO® original series True Blood.

Even though Sookie has her own vampire to look out for her—her red-hot, cold-blooded boyfriend, Bill Compton—she has to admit that the bloodsuckers did save her life. So when one of the local Undead asks the cocktail waitress for a favor, she feels like she owes them.

Soon, Sookie’s in Dallas using her telepathic skills to search for a missing vampire. She’s supposed to interview certain humans involved. There’s just one condition: The vampires must promise to behave—and let the humans go unharmed. Easier said than done. All it takes is one delicious blonde and one small mistake for things to turn deadly...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Days of Marilyn Monroe*




  








Marilyn Monroe's death has been shrouded in decades of deception, conspiracy, and lies. Donald H. Wolfe has written a startling portrait of the twentieth century's greatest film star that not only redefines her place in entertainment history but also reveals the secret conspiracy that surrounded her last days.

In The Last Days of Marilyn Monroe, Wolfe confirms that the tragic actress was a homicide victim. He documents the mode of death, and names those involved and those who participated in the cover-up. Filled with documented revelations, eye-opening information about the dark secret in Marilyn's relationship with John and Robert Kennedy, and shocking details about the many bizarre events that took place at Marilyn's home the day she died, Donald H. Wolfe's remarkable book is the culmination of more than seven years of research. It will change forever the way we view the life—and death—of this great star.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sherlock Holmes: The Breath of God*




  








Sherlock Holmes teams up with real-life occultist Aleister Crowley and ghost hunter Thomas Carnacki in Scotland for an investigation touched by the supernatural

When several leading society figures begin acting out of character, Holmes is enlisted on an investigation that will see him team up with famed ghost hunter Thomas Carnacki, and the famous occultist Aleister Crowley.

As London fills up with mindless zombies, possessed by the spirits in the air, Holmes must descend beneath the city via the new underground train network to combat the source.

Sherlock Holmes: The Breath of God is a brand-new original novel, detailing a thrilling new case for Sir Arthur Conan Doyle’s timeless creation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Careless Whiskers (Cat in the Stacks Mystery Book 12) *




  








When librarian Charlie Harris' daughter is falsely accused of murder, he and his faithful feline Diesel must leap forward to crack the case in this all-new installment in the New York Times bestselling series. 

Charlie Harris has sworn off investigating murder and mayhem after a recent close call. Instead, he's delighted to cheer on his daughter, Laura, who's starring in a production of Careless Whispers. The theater department at Athena College is debuting the play written by a fledgling playwright with local connections and Charlie's son-in-law, Frank Salisbury, will be calling the directorial shots.

Laura is upset to learn that Luke Lombardi, an overbearing actor she knew from her time in Hollywood will also be taking part in the production as a guest artist. Lombardi arrives with an entourage in tow and promptly proceeds to annoy everyone involved with the production. When he collapses and dies on stage, after drinking from a glass Laura handed him, she becomes the chief suspect in his murder.

Charlie knows his daughter is innocent, and he’s not going to let anyone railroad his little girl. So, despite his intentions to put his amateur sleuthing days behind him, Charlie has to take center stage, and with Diesel’s help, shine a spotlight on the real killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Wish You Were Here: A Mrs. Murphy Mystery *




  







Curiosity just might be the death of Mrs. Murphy--and her human companion, Mary Minor "Harry" Haristeen.

Small towns are like families: Everyone lives very close together. . .and everyone keeps secrets. Crozet, Virginia, is a typical small town-until its secrets explode into murder. Crozet's thirty-something post-mistress, Mary Minor "Harry" Haristeen, has a tiger cat (Mrs. Murphy) and a Welsh Corgi (Tucker), a pending divorce, and a bad habit of reading postcards not addressed to her. When Crozet's citizens start turning up murdered, Harry remembers that each received a card with a tombstone on the front and the message "Wish you were here" on the back. 

Intent on protecting their human friend, Mrs. Murphy and Tucker begin to scent out clues. Meanwhile, Harry is conducting her own investigation, unaware her pets are one step ahead of her. If only Mrs. Murphy could alert her somehow, Harry could uncover the culprit before the murder occurs--and before Harry finds herself on the killer's mailing list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Outer Limits of Reason: What Science, Mathematics, and Logic Cannot Tell Us *




  








An exploration of the scientific limits of knowledge that challenges our deep-seated beliefs about our universe, our rationality, and ourselves.

Many books explain what is known about the universe. This book investigates what cannot be known. Rather than exploring the amazing facts that science, mathematics, and reason have revealed to us, this work studies what science, mathematics, and reason tell us cannot be revealed. In The Outer Limits of Reason, Noson Yanofsky considers what cannot be predicted, described, or known, and what will never be understood. He discusses the limitations of computers, physics, logic, and our own thought processes.

Yanofsky describes simple tasks that would take computers trillions of centuries to complete and other problems that computers can never solve; perfectly formed English sentences that make no sense; different levels of infinity; the bizarre world of the quantum; the relevance of relativity theory; the causes of chaos theory; math problems that cannot be solved by normal means; and statements that are true but cannot be proven. He explains the limitations of our intuitions about the world—our ideas about space, time, and motion, and the complex relationship between the knower and the known.

Moving from the concrete to the abstract, from problems of everyday language to straightforward philosophical questions to the formalities of physics and mathematics, Yanofsky demonstrates a myriad of unsolvable problems and paradoxes. Exploring the various limitations of our knowledge, he shows that many of these limitations have a similar pattern and that by investigating these patterns, we can better understand the structure and limitations of reason itself. Yanofsky even attempts to look beyond the borders of reason to see what, if anything, is out there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Nature of Oaks: The Rich Ecology of Our Most Essential Native Trees*




  








“With our hearts and minds focused on the stewardship of the only planet we have, the best way to engage in a hopeful future is to plant oaks! Let this book be your inspiration and guide.” —The American Gardener

With Bringing Nature Home, Doug Tallamy changed the conversation about gardening in America. His second book, the New York Times bestseller Nature’s Best Hope, urged homeowners to take conservation into their own hands. Now, he turns his advocacy to one of the most important species of the plant kingdom—the mighty oak tree.

Oaks sustain a complex and fascinating web of wildlife. The Nature of Oaks reveals what is going on in oak trees month by month, highlighting the seasonal cycles of life, death, and renewal. From woodpeckers who collect and store hundreds of acorns for sustenance to the beauty of jewel caterpillars, Tallamy illuminates and celebrates the wonders that occur right in our own backyards. He also shares practical advice about how to plant and care for an oak, along with information about the best oak species for your area. The Nature of Oaks will inspire you to treasure these trees and to act to nurture and protect them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Battle for Christendom: The Council of Constance, the East-West Conflict, and the Dawn of Modern Europe *




  








The fifteenth century Council of Constance ends the Catholic Church’s papal schism and sets Europe on its path to the Renaissance in this in-depth history.

At the dawn of the fifteenth century, the Ottoman Empire posed an existential threat to Christian Europe. Meanwhile, the Catholic Church was in chaos, with three Popes claiming the Chair of Saint Peter and dangerous stirrings of reform. In an attempt to save the Christian world, Emperor Sigismund of the Holy Roman Empire called the nations of Europe together for a conference at Constance, beside the Rhine.

In The Battle for Christendom, historian Frank Welsh demonstrates that the 1414 Council of Constance was one of the most pivotal events in European history. The last event of the medieval world, the months of fierce debate and political maneuvering heralded the dawn of the Renaissance and the rise of humanism. Yet it would also bring about darker events, as the first moments of the Protestant Reformation began with the burning of the Czech divine, Jan Hus.

The story rises to a climax on the battlements of Constantinople in 1453 where, despite all of Sigismund’s attempts to repel the Ottomans, the East rose up once more. In Welsh’s lively retelling, The Battle for Christendom is an enthralling history that holds lessons for our own times of international turmoil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Machete Season: The Killers in Rwanda Speak *




  








In April-May 1994, 800,000 Rwandan Tutsis were massacred by their Hutu fellow citizens--about 10,000 a day, mostly being hacked to death by machete. In Machete Season, the veteran foreign correspondent Jean Hatzfeld reports on the results of his interviews with nine of the Hutu killers. They were all friends who came from a single region where they helped to kill 50,000 out of their 59,000 Tutsi neighbors, and all of them are now in prison, some awaiting execution. It is usually presumed that killers will not tell the truth about their brutal actions, but Hatzfeld elicited extraordinary testimony from these men about the genocide they had perpetrated. He rightly sees that their account raises as many questions as it answers.

Adabert, Alphonse, Ignace, and the others (most of them farmers) told Hatzfeld how the work was given to them, what they thought about it, how they did it, and what their responses were to the bloodbath. "Killing is easier than farming," one says. "I got into it, no problem," says another. Each describes what it was like the first time he killed someone, what he felt like when he killed a mother and child, how he reacted when he killed a cordial acquaintance, how 'cutting' a person with a machete differed from 'cutting' a calf or a sugarcane. And they had plenty of time to tell Hatzfeld, too, about whether and why they had reconsidered their motives, their moral responsibility, their guilt, remorse, or indifference to the crimes.

Hatzfeld's meditation on the banal, horrific testimony of the genocidaires and what it means is lucid, humane, and wise: he relates the Rwanda horror to war crimes and to other genocidal episodes in human history. Especially since the Holocaust, it has been conventional to presume that only depraved and monstrous evil incarnate could perpetrate such crimes, but it may be, he suggests, that such actions are within the realm of ordinary human conduct. To read this disturbing, enlightening and very brave book is to consider in a new light the foundation of human morality and ethics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Airborne Operations: A German Appraisal [The Illustrated Edition]*




  








This pamphlet was written for the Historical Division, EUCOM, by a committee of former German officers. It follows an outline prepared by the Office of the Chief of Military History, Special Staff, United States Army, which is given below:

1. a. A review of German airborne experience in World War II.
b. An appraisal of German successes and failures.
c. Reasons for the apparent abandonment of large-scale German airborne operations after the Crete operation.

2. a. German experience in opposing Allied and Russian airborne operations.
b. An appraisal of the effectiveness of these operations.

3. The probable future of airborne operations.

It is believed that the contributors to this study represent a valid cross-section of expert German opinion on airborne operations. Since the contributors include Luftwaffe and Army officers at various levels of command, some divergences of opinion are inevitable; these have been listed and, wherever possible, evaluated by the principal German author. However, the opinions of General-feld-marschall Albert Kesselring are given separately and without comment wherever they occur in the course of the presentation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Military Improvisations : During the Russian Campaign *




  








This pamphlet was prepared for the Historical Division, European Command, by a group of former German generals and general staff officers. The names of the contributors are not announced at this time. The principal author, who by the end of the war had attained the rank of full general (Generaloberst), served on the Eastern Front throughout the Russian campaign and the subsequent retreat into the northern plains of Germany. He was successively commander of an infantry brigade, of a panzer division from November 1941 to February 1943, and of two different corps in the battles for Kharkov and Belgorod during 1943. Appointed commander of a panzer army on 1 December 1943, he participated in the withdrawal in the south until the Germans reached the Carpathians. In August 1944 he was transferred to Army Group Center, and his last assignment was with Army Group Weichsel. During this final phase of his military career he played an important part in the retreat from Lithuania, East Prussia, and Pomerania.

The reader is reminded that all publications in the GERMAN Report Series were written by Germans from the German point of view and that the procedures of the German Army differed considerably from those of the United States Army. Authorized German tables of organization and equipment, official German combat doctrine, or standard German staff methods form the basis for improvisations throughout this pamphlet. As prepared by the authors, this study consisted of a collection of 157 examples of improvisations which were screened by the editors for pertinence, clarity, and interest to the American reader. Moreover, an attempt was made to establish common denominators for the great variety of examples. Although the manuscript was completely reorganized during this editorial process, every effort was made to retain the point of view, the expressions, and even the prejudices of the authors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/06/22.

Currently $3.

*Iron Fist: Classic Armoured Warfare (W&N Military) *




  








The greatest tank battles of history from the Great War to the Gulf, examined by one of Britain's bestselling military writers.

The story of the evolution of armoured warfare in the 20th century, which has seen tanks and other armoured vehicles develop from lumbering, primitive and vulnerable Goliaths to the immensely potent and manoeuvrable agents of lightning battlefield success. This is a collection of the greatest moments of armoured history from the conception of the tank as a means to break the stalemate of the Western Front to Blitzkreig, the great tank battles of the Second World War and the 'mother of all battles' in the Gulf in 1991.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/07/22.

Currently $1.

*The Other Place (The Glass Book One) *




  








When a mysterious invisible barrier appears on a Montana ranch, no one knows what to think of it.

Drake, a retired police detective, receives a call in the dead of night from an alien-obsessed podcaster. He hastily departs for Montana the following morning.

The phenomenon continues all over the globe. What are they? What do they mean?

Britt is on assignment for a digital magazine when she encounters one of the Glass in a tragic boating accident, leaving her no choice but to follow the lead.

Panic ensues as mysterious creatures are sighted.

Will has never left the relative safety of his small town, having begun to accept a life he doesn’t want. Now he must venture into the unknown with the girl of his dreams.

The Glass seem innocuous, until they start to glow…

Ransom, a washed-up Broadway actor and single father, tends bar in the Upper West Side. His daughter shares his knack for knowing things, and they head west as their intuition guides them to the source.

Together they must discover the truth behind the Glass, or risk losing their world forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Consider Phlebas (A Culture Novel Book 1) *




  








The first book in Iain M. Banks's seminal science fiction series, The Culture. Consider Phlebas introduces readers to the utopian conglomeration of human and alien races that explores the nature of war, morality, and the limitless bounds of mankind's imagination.

The war raged across the galaxy. Billions had died, billions more were doomed. Moons, planets, the very stars themselves, faced destruction, cold-blooded, brutal, and worse, random. The Idirans fought for their Faith; the Culture for its moral right to exist. Principles were at stake. There could be no surrender.

Within the cosmic conflict, an individual crusade. Deep within a fabled labyrinth on a barren world, a Planet of the Dead proscribed to mortals, lay a fugitive Mind. Both the Culture and the Idirans sought it. It was the fate of Horza, the Changer, and his motley crew of unpredictable mercenaries, human and machine, actually to find it, and with it their own destruction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*One Decisive Victory: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Grimm's War Book 3) *




  








The Alliance needs to strike back, but the politicians are cowards. Admiral Wit DeBeck has a simple three step plan to punch the Caliphate right in the nose and send a clear message.

Step 1: Kick Lieutenant Jacob T. Grimm out of the navy and have him steal his own ship.

Step 2: Infiltrate Caliphate space and mount a rescue mission on their slave distribution hub.

Step 3: Get out alive.

The only ship that can do it, has the only captain with nothing to lose. The Caliphate struck first, but Jacob is going to strike hardest.

Between stealing his own ship, Zuckabar separatists, and rogue pirates, the Interceptor has a gravcoil full of trouble before they even enter hostile space.

However, there’s a problem in orbit that Jacob doesn’t know about. Even if they can rescue the slaves, they may never leave the system.

If Jacob can’t find a way to succeed, then the Alliance is headed for a war they can’t win, and all of humanity will pay the price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Hidden Truth: A Science Fiction Techno-Thriller *




  








They'll do anything to hide the truth.

When high school student Peter Burdell uncovers a subtle clue in a dusty book buried deep in a forgotten Appalachian library, he realizes someone altered history. Who's been lying, and why?

His discovery lands Peter in the cross hairs of the deadly Cabal whose Deep State agents changed the past to control the present, so they can rule the future. Aided by family and friends, Peter races against the odds to expose the conspiracy and uncover the answer to the most important question of his life:

What is The Hidden Truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Rambling Wreck: Book 2 of The Hidden Truth *




  








There's no partial credit on a question of life and death!

Off to Georgia Tech for the education he'll need to defeat the guardians of the hidden truth, Peter discovers the battle for the future is being fought right on campus. Now he has to infiltrate a conspiracy, find new allies, and thwart a takeover of the school. Peter's most challenging final exam has only one question:

Can a Rambling Wreck stop the Cabal?
And a failing grade will be his last.

Conservative Libertarian Fiction Alliance 2018 Book of the Year Finalist!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Theme Music: A Novel *




  








An utterly propulsive and unpredictable psychological thriller from stunning new talent T. Marie Vandelly

She didn't run from her dark past. She moved in. 

For the lucky among us, life is what you make of it; but for Dixie Wheeler, the theme music for her story was chosen by another long ago, on the day her father butchered her mother and brothers and then slashed a knife across his own throat. Only one-year-old Dixie was spared, becoming infamously known as Baby Blue for the song left playing in the aftermath of the slaughter.

Twenty-five years later, Dixie is still desperate for a connection to the family she can’t remember. So when her childhood home goes up for sale, Dixie sets aside all reason and moves in. But as the ghosts of her family seemingly begin to take up residence in the house that was once theirs, Dixie starts to question her sanity and wonders if the evil force menacing her is that of her father or a demon of her own making.

In order to make sense of her present, Dixie becomes determined to unravel the truth of her past and seeks out the detective who originally investigated the murders. But the more she learns, the more she opens up the uncomfortable possibility that the sins of her father may belong to another. As bodies begin to pile up around her, Dixie must find a way to expose the lunacy behind her family’s massacre to save her few loved ones who are still alive—and whatever scrap of sanity she has left.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dear Life: A Doctor's Story of Love and Loss *




  








In Dear Life, palliative care specialist Dr. Rachel Clarke recounts her professional and personal journey to understand not the end of life, but life at its end.

Death was conspicuously absent during Rachel's medical training. Instead, her education focused entirely on learning to save lives, and was left wanting when it came to helping patients and their families face death. She came to specialize in palliative medicine because it is the one specialty in which the quality, not quantity of life truly matters.

In the same year she started to work in a hospice, Rachel was forced to face tragedy in her own life when her father was diagnosed with terminal cancer. He'd inspired her to become a doctor, and the stories he had told her as a child proved formative when it came to deciding what sort of medicine she would practice. But for all her professional exposure to dying, she remained a grieving daughter.
Dear Life follows how Rachel came to understand—as a child, as a doctor, as a human being—how best to help patients in the final stages of life, and what that might mean in practice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Magical Murder In Brimstone Bay: Midlife Wishes Cozy Mystery Complete Series *




  








At 44, after doing a good deed, psychic Sigourney Maltei finds herself jobless, homeless, friendless and a wanted woman. Returning home to Brimstone Bay in hopes of a fresh start, instead she finds a dastardly genie and a trail of murders to solve before she ends up in deadly trouble!

Cozy up with the COMPLETE Midlife Wishes Cozy Mystery Series:

Book 1: Something Charming This Way Comes
Book 2: Something Sinister This Way Comes
Book 3: Something Enchanting This Way Comes


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death in Avignon: A Penelope Kite Novel *




  








Set amidst the gorgeous backdrop of Provence, Serena Kent’s second book in the deliciously entertaining Penelope Kite series finds the amateur sleuth romantically linked with the mayor of St. Merlot and dashing to solve the murder of an expat artist—perfect for fans of Peter Mayle and Agatha Christie.

After an eventful first few months in Provence, it seems Penelope is finally settling into her delightful new life, complete with a gorgeous love interest in the mayor of St. Merlot.

When Penelope and the mayor attend a glamorous gallery opening, Penelope’s biggest worry is embarrassing herself in front of her date. But the evening takes a horrifying turn when a controversial expat painter, Roland Doncaster, chokes to death.

A tragic accident? Or a malicious plot? Reluctantly drawn into the murder investigation, Penelope discovers that any number of jealous lovers and scheming rivals could be involved. And with dashing art dealers to charm, patisseries to resist, and her own friends under suspicion, Penelope will need to draw upon all her sleuthing talents to uncover the truth.

Set against the stunning vistas of Provence, Serena Kent returns with the second installment of her charming mystery series featuring the unflappable Penelope Kite.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Winter of the Wolf Moon: An Alex McKnight Mystery (An Alex McKnight Novel Book 2) *




  








Steve Hamilton's novels starring ex-cop and sometime-P.I. Alex McKnight have won multiple awards and appeared on bestseller lists nationwide. And when you start reading Winter of the Wolf Moon, you will instantly understand why. . .

When a young woman from the Ojibwa tribe asks McKnight for shelter from her violent boyfriend, McKnight agrees. But after letting her stay in one of his cabins, he finds her gone the next morning. His search for her brings on a host of suspects, bruising encounters, and a thickening web of crime, all obscured by the relentless whiplash of brutal snowstorms. From the secret world of the Ojibwa reservation to the Canadian border and deep into the silent woods, someone is out to kill—and McKnight is heading right into the line of fire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Blood Hounds *




  








"You’ve got to find a young woman or prove she’s dead. And it’s a cold trail. That’s why the boss man called for the blood hounds. You’re looking for somebody who’s been considered dead since April of 1867.”

Fifteen years after the disappearance of Miranda Wheaton, Pinkerton agents Trace Crockett and Darby Maguire must leave no stone unturned while evading Kansas twisters, surviving Dodge City gunfights, and embarking on a treacherous journey to "No Man's Land," as the two "blood hounds" try to pick up the scent of the missing young woman.

Full of adventure, suspense, and romance, bestselling author Ron Schwab's latest Western novel, The Blood Hounds, is sure to deliver a storytelling experience readers won't soon forget!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No Man's Land: A Blood Hounds Novel (The Blood Hounds Book 2)*




  








“He told me to get the blood hounds. I knew who he wanted. That's why I'm here.”

In the aftermath of a bloody train robbery, The Pinkerton Detective Agency enlists the newly married detectives Trace and Darby Crockett to track down the gold bullion that was stolen from the train, as well as one of the passengers who was abducted by the outlaws: the fifteen year-old daughter of a railroad executive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Looking for Trouble: A Blood Hounds Novel (The Blood Hounds Book 3)*




  








Thirteen-year-old Brady “Trouble” Yates takes a detour when he hears gunshots and hysterical screaming on his way from a trip into the small town of Lockwood, Wyoming and decides he should investigate the commotion. What Brady discovers puts his own life at risk, and he knows he can’t return home, so he heads for the hills to lie low while he plots his next move.

Enter “the blood hounds,” Trace and Darby Crockett, former Pinkerton detectives, who are hired not only to investigate the disappearance of Brady Yates but also the murder of a local lawman. Are the two events related?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Snapp vs. Snapp: A Blood Hounds Novel (The Blood Hounds Book 4)*




  








From the author of Old Dogs and Coldsmith comes the latest entry in the bestselling Western series, The Blood Hounds!

Between them, George and Libby Snapp have amassed thousands of acres of ranch land in the Nebraska Sandhills near the boom town of North Platte. But after years of growing apart, Libby wants to end their marriage. There's just one problem, her young lawyer, Ari Adams, tells her: there are no evident grounds for a divorce to be granted.

Not to be deterred, Libby procures the services of Audra Scott from the Crockett Detective Agency with the intent of digging up enough dirt on George to facilitate the dissolution of her marriage. This sets in motion events that will forever change the lives of so many in the orbit of the Snapps. As one relationship seems to be coming to an end, will another blossom?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Saboteurs (An Isaac Bell Adventure Book 12) *




  








Detective Isaac Bell's investigation into an attempted assassination brings him to the construction site of the Panama Canal--and straight into a nest of vipers--in the latest adventure in the #1 New York Times-bestselling series from Clive Cussler.

Detective Isaac Bell's wife has said that he is always in the wrong place at the right time. This is certainly the case when Bell thwarts the assassination of a U.S. Senator shortly after meeting the man. This heroic rescue is just the start of the mystery for Bell, who suspects that the would-be assassins have a much larger and more dangerous agenda--one involving the nearly-constructed Panama Canal. While the senator supports the building of the canal, there are many, including a local Panamanian insurgency known as the Red Vipers, who never want to see its completion.

With millions of dollars and the fates of two nations at stake, Bell heads to Panama to find answers. After a deadly bombing at the canal's construction site, he is determined to stop the insurgents--or whoever is funding them--before they can attack again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Of Half a Mind (The Mind Sleuth Series) *




  








When you talk to yourself, there’s only one voice. When you picture something, there’s but a single mind’s eye.

Recently graduated psychologist, Dr. Sam “Doc” Price and his inexperienced team had always held those principles to be true…at least, under normal circumstances. But as they studied the work of Dr. Ned Worthington, a brilliant but troubled neuroscientist, they began to wonder if he had created an electronic world that was anything but normal. He claimed it could rewire the brain, repurpose sections of it for new uses. And the man who had used it was capable of remarkable feats.

But as their awe of what might be possible grew, so did their unease about what was implied. Just beyond what they could prove, there seemed a dark side of the technology and perhaps, a man who had succumbed to it. Was he watching? Was he coming for them? And when Doc and his team finally secured the evidence they sought, only one question remained. Now that they knew, could they survive the truth?

This book is a comprehensive rewrite of a story first published by the author as Half A Mind in 2015.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mind in the Clouds (The Mind Sleuth Series) *




  








A suspenseful whodunit, where not all the suspects are human.

Recently graduated Ruger-Phillips employee, Dr. Sam “Doc” Price, is looking forward to his new project—evaluating training for a team. But it’s a team like no other because only one of the team members is human. The other is one of the most intelligent and lethal systems ever built by man – the Joint Aerial Combat Capability (JACC). Loaded with the latest in detection and threat assessment technology, JACC is a silent, deadly military drone. Doc soon discovers, however, that JACC may not be the only killer on the remote, Nevada test range when he finds himself in a cat and mouse game with an unknown adversary. In a fight for his life and the lives of his friends, Doc asks himself, how do you match wits with the mind in the clouds when you’re not sure if you are facing the cold, exact logic of machine intelligence or the coldblooded urges of a human murderer?

The Mind Sleuth Series follows the life of Dr. Sam "Doc" Price, a cognitive psychologist by training and reluctant sleuth as demanded by events. Using his wits to survive and his psychological training to investigate, he uncovers crimes that can only be understood by probing the vast, unexplored realms of the human mind. Books in the series are standalone, each with a crime solved, while the backstory of Doc and his colleagues is ongoing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Multiverse: A Technothriller *




  








When the future ruins your life...

By a USA Today bestselling author: Michael, a professor of particle physics, has discovered a way to pierce the veil of time and space, but in so doing, he’s unwittingly opened Pandora’s box. Is it possible to undo what a future version of yourself has done, or is the world doomed to the chaos that’s been loosed on the world?

------

When Michael Salomon woke up Tuesday morning, he did so with a smile, knowing that today would be a positive turning point in his career. With his first child on the way, he couldn’t shake the feeling that something bad was about to happen. As he drives into work, he feels a sudden wave of anguish wash over him, and he sees himself alone, at the gravesite of an unborn daughter. It feels like a crystal-clear memory, a waking nightmare that nearly sends him crashing into the car in front of him.

The idea of faster-than-light particles has been a part of science fiction lore for fifty years, yet Michael had made a breakthrough discovery late last night. Tachyons do exist.

Going back into the office, he hasn’t even had a chance to tell anyone about what he’s discovered when the men from DARPA came calling. The entirety of his research has suddenly become an object of national security.

But it was only when a young college student intercepts him as he gets into his car that he knows the life he's looking forward to is over.

The student has memories of her future self… a future where she’s worked with Michael on extending his research. She knows things that he’s only thought of as possibilities, and she speaks of them as if they’d already happened. And most chilling of all, she speaks of a future where they are both in hiding from the government that sees them as the enemy.

MULTIVERSE is a story about a scientist who uncovers a way to pierce the veil of time and space, and has unwittingly opened Pandora’s box.

Is it even possible to undo what a future version of yourself has done, or is everyone doomed to the chaos that’s been loosed on the world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*American Rebels: How the Hancock, Adams, and Quincy Families Fanned the Flames of Revolution *




  








A chronicle of the Adams, Quincy and Hancock families and how they helped spark the American Revolution.

Everyone recognizes John Hancock's signature at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence but Nina Sankovitch's American Rebels explores for the first time the family and community connections that led to it. Sankovitch examines the intertwined lives of John Hancock, John Adams, Josiah Quincy Jr, Abigail Smith Adams, and Dorothy Quincy Hancock, and argues for the distinct roles each played in fomenting revolution. Their trajectory from loyal British subjects to American rebels was forged in childhood; and their deeply held convictions, founded in community, fueled their collaborations during the fraught and violent years leading up to the signing of the Declaration of Independence in July of 1776. Sankovitch presents in vivid detail, backed up by extensive and new research, the ties that bound these men and women together (including faith, love, ambition, and envy) and drove them to rebel against England, while also demonstrating how the desire for independence cut across class lines, and how families could be divided, rebels versus loyalists, in pursuing commonly-held goals of opportunity, liberty, and stability.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Faster: How a Jewish Driver, an American Heiress, and a Legendary Car Beat Hitler's Best *




  








Winner of the Motor Press Guild Best Book of the Year Award & Dean Batchelor Award for Excellence in Automotive Journalism

For fans of The Boys in the Boat and In the Garden of Beasts, a pulse-pounding tale of triumph by an improbable team of upstarts over Hitler’s fearsome Silver Arrows during the golden age of auto racing

As Nazi Germany launched its campaign of racial terror and pushed the world toward war, three unlikely heroes—a driver banned from the best European teams because of his Jewish heritage, the owner of a faltering automaker company, and the adventurous daughter of an American multimillionaire—banded together to challenge Hitler’s dominance at the Grand Prix, the apex of motorsport. Bringing to life this glamorous era and the sport that defined it, Faster chronicles one of the most inspiring, death-defying upsets of all time: a symbolic blow against the Nazis during history’s darkest hour.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Men Who Flew the Heavy Bombers: RAF and USAAF Four-Engine Heavies in the Second World War *




  








Martin Bowman’s considerable experience as a military historian has spanned over forty years, during which time he has amassed a wealth of material on the participation by RAF and Commonwealth and US 8th and 15th Air Force crews in the series of raids on the cities and oil transportation and industrial targets in the Third Reich, culminating in ‘Round-the-Clock’ bombing by the RAF, operating at night on the largely forgotten Stirling, the gamely Halifax and ultimately the more successful Lancaster, and the US 8th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortress and B-24 Liberator crews by day on a target list so long and wide ranging that it defies the imagination.

Hundreds of hours of painstaking and fact-finding research and interviews and correspondence with numerous airmen and women and their relatives, in Britain, America and beyond has been woven into a highly readable and emotional outpouring of life and death in combat over the Third Reich as the men of the RAF and Commonwealth and American air forces describe in their own words the compelling, gripping and thought-provoking narrative of the Combined Bomber Offensive in World War Two, which resulted from the RAF nocturnal onslaught and the American unescorted precision attacks on targets throughout the Reich until the P-51 Mustang escort fighters enabled the 8th to assume the mantle of the leading bombing partner in theatre.

February and March 1945 saw the most intense bombing destruction when Nazi defences were minimal or absent and the war was all but over. Final victory in May 1945 came at a high price indeed.

Half of the U.S. Army Air Forces' casualties in World War II were suffered by Eighth Air Force, with in excess of 47,000 casualties, with more than 26,000 dead. RAF Bomber Command lost 55,573 men killed out of a total of 125,000 aircrew and 8,403 wounded in action while 9,838 became prisoners of war.

RAF and American bomber crews could, therefore be forgiven for thinking they had won a pyrrhic victory; one that had taken such a heavy toll that negated any true sense of achievement, though, if nothing else, the human effort spent by RAF Bomber Command and the Eighth Air Force did pave the way for the Soviet victory in the east.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Ardennes, 1944-1945: Hitler's Winter Offensive *




  








A comprehensive, photo-filled account of the six-week-long Battle of the Bulge, when panzers slipped through the forest and took the Allies by surprise.

In December 1944, just as World War II appeared to be winding down, Hitler shocked the world with a powerful German counteroffensive that cracked the center of the American front. The attack came through the Ardennes, the hilly and forested area in eastern Belgium and Luxembourg that the Allies had considered a “quiet” sector. Instead, for the second time in the war, the Germans used it as a stealthy avenue of approach for their panzers.

Much of US First Army was overrun, and thousands of prisoners were taken as the Germans forged a fifty-mile “bulge” into the Allied front. But in one small town, Bastogne, American paratroopers, together with remnants of tank units, offered dogged resistance. Meanwhile, the rest of Eisenhower’s “broad front” strategy came to a halt as Patton, from the south, and Hodges, from the north, converged on the enemy incursion. Yet it would take an epic, six-week-long winter battle, the bloodiest in the history of the US Army, before the Germans were finally pushed back.

Christer Bergström has interviewed veterans, gone through huge amounts of archive material, and performed on-the-spot research in the area. The result is a large amount of previously unpublished material and new findings, including reevaluations of tank and personnel casualties and the most accurate picture yet of what really transpired from the perspectives of both sides. With nearly four hundred photos, numerous maps, and thirty-two superb color profiles of combat vehicles and aircraft, it provides perhaps the most comprehensive look at the battle yet published.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Battle for the Mediterranean: Allied and Axis Campaigns from North Africa to the Italian Peninsula, 1940-45 *




  








"This book provides a strategic overview of the war that is interweaved with fascinating personal accounts, its campaigns and battles." - Professor Geoffrey Roberts.

If the Second World War was Hitler's war, the vast military conflict that engulfed the Mediterranean between 1940 and 1945 was Mussolini's. In this exciting and illuminating account, Anthony Tucker-Jones explores the major campaigns across the whole Mediterranean, from the struggle for control of the Suez Canal to the Allied landings in the French Riviera in the summer of 1944.

Includes:
• Battle for Crete
•The Desert Air War
• Second Battle of El Alamein
• Operation Crusader
• Invasion of Sicily (Operation Husky)

The actions of famous generals are introduced, including Erwin Rommel, Bernard Montgomery and George S. Patton, and how their strategic offensives pushed back Axis forces. Augmented by fascinating photographs and forwarded by Professor Geoffrey Roberts, The Battle for the Mediterranean tells the story of an all-encompassing conflict, by land, air and sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Operation Dragoon: The Liberation of Southern France, 1944 *


  







Operation Dragoon, the Allied landings in the south of France in August 1944, is often seen as a sideshow supporting Operation Overlord, the crucial D-Day landings in Normandy. And often the operation is criticized as an expensive diversion of men and equipment from the struggle against the German armies in Italy. Yet, as Anthony Tucker-Jones shows in his new in-depth study, Dragoon and the subsequent Allied advance across southern France were key stages in the liberation of Europe, and the operation had far-reaching political and military ramifications. 

Controversy dogged the plan from the start. Fierce disagreement among the senior Allied commanders and politicians - in particular between Churchill, Eisenhower and de Gaulle - threatened to weaken the Anglo-American war effort.

In vivid detail Anthony Tucker-Jones tells the story of the high-level strategic argument that gave birth to Dragoon, and he looks at the impact of the operation on the direction and duration of the war against Nazi Germany. He also describes the course of the invasion on the ground - the massive logistical effort required, the landings themselves, the role played by the French resistance, and the bitter battles fought against German rearguards as they sought to retain France's southern cities and cover their withdrawal toward the strategic Belfort Gap.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/07/22.

Currently $1.

*The First Helicopter Boys: The Early Days of Helicopter Operations—The Malayan Emergency, 1947–1960*




  







The Indonesian Confrontation that raged from 1963 to 1966 stemmed from Indonesia’s opposition to the creation of Malaysia. Fighting in the challenging jungle terrain of Borneo and in the countryside straddling the Malaysia/Indonesia border, where there were few roads, posed significant logistical challenges to both sides.

That the conflict was ultimately a victory for the Commonwealth forces was in due in no small part to the fact that they enjoyed the advantage of vastly superior helicopter resources and better trained crews – many of which were provided by British units. During the Confrontation, many of these vital helicopter assets were flown by pilots and crews who had gained their knowledge and experience firsthand during the Malayan Emergency, one of the Cold War’s first flash-points which had begun in 1948. 

Without doubt, the Malayan Emergency marked the formative years of the RAF’s and Royal Navy’s helicopter operations – the very early days in fact, when equipment and knowledge were much more basic. It was a time when operational procedures were still under development, even though the helicopters were already being flown on front line service. 

Told in the main through their own words, by the RAF and Royal Navy air and ground crews involved, this is the story of how these ‘guinea pigs’ undertook many of Britain’s first rotary wing combat operations and, therefore, cemented their rightful place in the history of the helicopter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/08/22.

Currently $1.

*Sky Warrior *




  








Living alien mechs are coming for Kevin, but he has no idea why.

He's a teenager living in a foster home, focused on the latest games, avoiding bullies, and surviving the labyrinth that is adolescence. That is, until strangers show up with an urgent warning – alien assassins want him dead!

Kevin can't believe it until he's nearly blasted to pieces by a giant, alien mech. He narrowly escapes and finds himself taken to a secret base under Mount Fuji in Japan.

Now he's given the chance to pilot Space Ninja Mech Warriors – aka A Sky Warrior.

Will Kevin be able to save Earth, and especially himself, from impending doom?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sky Warrior: Vengeance *




  








Young warriors pilot mechs with the help of alien creatures known as Quargs.

Kevin might have fought off an initial wave of attacks from the alien mechs, but his father is out there somewhere in space.

In search of answers, Kevin and his Quarg set off to find its home world. He has reason to believe it holds the secret to ancient technology of an extinct alien.

As more intel comes to light, he learns that what he finds is over 8000,000 years old and that a group called the StarLight tribe are working to form an alliance of planets against the dreaded Ko Zah, an alien race that kills without mercy.

With the help of his friends and mysterious space mech, Kevin might just stand a chance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wildfell: A page-turning contemporary novel of gothic suspense. *




  








Running away isn’t always an escape…

After a traumatic experience with her graduate school professor, Anne Fleming disposes of all her possessions, boards a plane, and plans to check out of life. A chance meeting on an international flight leads her to Wildfell, a gothic mansion north of London. At first glance, Wildfell seems like the perfect place to hide out, and Anne is intrigued by its strange atmosphere and history of disappearances and deaths. Soon, echoing voices, ghostly mists, a mute girl with a sketchbook full of murders, and a possessive landlady force her to confront her deepest fears.

Anne’s budding romance with gorgeous Irish actor Bain Tierney holds her to the house. But when Wildfell tenants begin disappearing and dying, Anne must decide if she trusts Bain. Is anyone in the house who they claim to be? Or are supernatural forces at work inside Wildfell? And will they ever let her leave?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*That Old Black Magic: A Piper Donovan Mystery (Piper Donovan/Wedding Cake Mysteries Book 4) *




  








That Old Black Magic is New York Times bestselling author Mary Jane Clark’s savory and suspenseful confection filled with murder, mystery, history and voodoo, in which Piper Donovan must unmask a devious killer striking in New Orleans’s legendary French Quarter.

Aspiring actress and wedding-cake decorator Piper Donovan has barely arrived in New Orleans to perfect her pastry skills at the renowned French Quarter bakery, Boulangerie Bertrand, when a ghastly murder rocks the magical city. Intrigued by the case, Piper can’t help but look for the “Hoodoo Killer” among the faces around her. Could it be the handsome guide eager to give her special private tours? Or the inscrutable jazz musician who plays on historic Royal Street? What about the ratings-starved radio talk-show host? Or even the amiable owner of the local Gris-Gris Bar?

Though Piper has a full plate decorating cakes for upcoming wedding celebrations, she’s also landed an exciting but unnerving role in a movie being shot in the Big Easy. When the murderer strikes again, leaving macabre clues, she thinks she can unmask the killer. But Piper will have to conjure up some old black magic of her own if she hopes to live long enough to reveal the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Clockmaker's Daughter: A Novel*




  








A rich, spellbinding new novel from the author of The Lake House--the story of a love affair and a mysterious murder that cast their shadows across generations, set in England from the 1860s until the present day.

My real name, no one remembers.
The truth about that summer, no one else knows.

In the summer of 1862, a group of young artists led by the passionate and talented Edward Radcliffe descends upon Birchwood Manor on the banks of the Upper Thames. Their plan: to spend a secluded summer month in a haze of inspiration and creativity. But by the time their stay is over, one woman has been shot dead while another has disappeared; a priceless heirloom is missing; and Edward Radcliffe's life is in ruins.

Over one hundred and fifty years later, Elodie Winslow, a young archivist in London, uncovers a leather satchel containing two seemingly unrelated items: a sepia photograph of an arresting-looking woman in Victorian clothing, and an artist's sketchbook containing the drawing of a twin-gabled house on the bend of a river.

Why does Birchwood Manor feel so familiar to Elodie? And who is the beautiful woman in the photograph? Will she ever give up her secrets?

Told by multiple voices across time, The Clockmaker's Daughter is a story of murder, mystery, and thievery, of art, love and loss. And flowing through its pages like a river, is the voice of a woman who stands outside time, whose name has been forgotten by history, but who has watched it all unfold: Birdie Bell, the clockmaker's daughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fish out of Water: a standalone romantic suspense *




  








Suzanna Kane's move to big-city Boston might have been the first failure in Plan: Adult Life that a bottle of wine couldn't fix.

The only thing unpacked in the neurotic bookworm's new post-university, parent-free apartment was her pet fish. And it's dead.

As is the body she stumbles over that night.

These feel like omens for something fishier when an anonymous author starts emailing a chapter a day to Zanna's publishing firm outlining a serial murder plot that all too coincidentally seems to mirror her own life, blurring reality and fiction. Who of her new acquaintances can she trust? Will anyone trust her? Zanna may just be on her own to predict the story's ending and alter her tragic fate before she's left belly up in the Charles River.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Touch Of War: The Brutal, Jaw-Dropping Account Of Modern War*




  







It's the present day. Behind the scenes, the world faces its greatest threat in nearly a century. Caught in the middle are two tested nations, the United States and Israel, who witness their historic relationship stretched beyond its limits as they attempt to plot a course to try and prevent what could become armageddon, and have you pondering the question...What if.

With a story that weaves itself through politics, religion and ultimately conflict, you'll feel the explosive action wreaking havoc that leaves you on the edge of your seat as you experience a petrified humanity on the brink between peace and catastrophe as well as good and evil. More than just a novel, it sends you on a daring journey toward a totally jaw drpping ending that lets you be among the first to bear witness when nations decide to engage in A Touch Of War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Abyss: A Rex Dalton Thriller 14*




  








The Cold War between the US and China is heating up as China is getting more vocal and aggressive with its demands. 

Rex Dalton and his team are sent on a covert mission to recruit one of the People's Liberation Army's most senior generals to spy for the CIA.

But then it is discovered that China is facing a famine much worse than the Great Chinese Famine of 1959 to 1961, during which thirty million people starved to death. A hellish abyss of food insecurity and starvation—the breeding ground for war.

The world is watching with bated breath as US-China relations are spiraling out of control towards war.
Rex's mission has to succeed--the world depends on it—but time is running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dark Site: A Sam Dryden Novel *




  








From the author of Runner, Sam Dryden comes under attack from unknown forces as an unremembered episode from his past threatens more than just his life.

On an otherwise normal morning, former Special Forces operative Sam Dryden is the target of an unsuccessful attempted abduction. Using his attacker's cellphone, he learns that another person, a woman named Danica Ellis, is also being targeted. Dryden arrives just in time to save Danica from the assault team sent after her. But neither of them recognize the other, or have any idea why they are being targeted. The only clue is a heavily redacted, official-looking document given to Danica by her stepfather before he was killed.

Dryden immediately recognizes it as a "scrub file." A scrub file is a record of what a subject knew before their memories were chemically destroyed. The redacted document refers to witnesses to a secret military site in Ashland, Iowa in 1989. Both Dryden and Danica Ellis lived in Ashland in 1989, when they were both twelve years old, though neither of them has any memory of the other.

Switching back and forth between the present day, when Dryden and Danica try to elude the forces that are after them, and the past in Ashland, Iowa, when both were twelve, making a discovery that forever changed their lives, this latest Sam Dryden novel proves yet again that Patrick Lee is one of the most original, compelling thriller writers today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dirt: A Social History as Seen Through the Uses and Abuses of Dirt*




  








Delve into the fascinating world of dirt in this history of culture, cleanliness, and our evolving perceptions of what is and isn’t gross.

In this engaging and often humorous study of life’s imperfections, public health and hygiene authority Terence McLaughlin dissects our attitudes toward the filth that has accompanied society throughout human history. According to him, “dirt” is a matter of opinion.

Cultural attitudes about everything from factory smoke to personal hygiene are constantly shifting with the economic and political exigencies of the era. McLaughlin cites Old Testament examples of cleanliness which, unbeknownst at the time, helped protect the observant from the plague. The famous baths of ancient Rome were seen as progress for personal hygiene, and later scorned by Christians who rejected all things Roman.

With a litany of fascinating examples, McLaughlin sheds light on how we accept or reject substances. Dirt is essential reading for anyone wishing to understand how we shape our environment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Military Atlas of the First World War *




  






This is a unique study of the conflict of 1914-18 on land, sea and in the air, through maps, diagrams and illustrations. Within the scope of some 250 maps, Arthur Banks has presented both broad general surveys of political and military strategy, and the most closely researched details of major individual campaigns and engagements. These are supplemented by comprehensive analysis of military strengths and command structures and illustrations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Pacific Crucible: War at Sea in the Pacific, 1941-1942 (Vol. 1) (The Pacific War Trilogy): War at Sea in the Pacific, 1941–1942 *




  








Winner of the Northern California Book Award for Nonfiction


"Both a serious work of history…and a marvelously readable dramatic narrative." —San Francisco Chronicle


On the first Sunday in December 1941, an armada of Japanese warplanes appeared suddenly over Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, and devastated the U.S. Pacific Fleet. Six months later, in a sea fight north of the tiny atoll of Midway, four Japanese aircraft carriers were sent into the abyss, a blow that destroyed the offensive power of their fleet. Pacific Crucible—through a dramatic narrative relying predominantly on primary sources and eyewitness accounts of heroism and sacrifice from both navies—tells the epic tale of these first searing months of the Pacific war, when the U.S. Navy shook off the worst defeat in American military history to seize the strategic initiative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/08/22.

Currently $1.

*Hellcats of the Sea (Annotated): Operation Barney and the Mission to the Sea of Japan *




  








Author Charles Lockwood (Sink ‘Em All) brings his unique flair for submarine warfare story-telling to his account of Operation Barney, the secret mission during World War 2 to extend the conflict in the Pacific beyond the Sea of Japan and closer to the enemy’s coastline.

On June 9, 1945, torpedoes from nine American submarines – ‘The Hellcats’ – were launched at dozens of Japanese freighters, paralyzing maritime operations between Japan and Korea. Each U.S. sub was equipped with newly designed mine-detectors and Mark-18 electronic torpedoes that left no traceable wakes or fume exhausts. Operation Barney continued for 15 days and proved a crucial breakthrough in the war, with U.S. submarines sinking 28 Japanese ships totaling some 70,000 tons.

Hellcats of the Sea is a riveting account of the planning and events of those 15 days.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/09/22.

Currently $1.

*Cyberpunk City: Box Set (Books 1-3)*




  








The first three riveting books in the best-selling cyberpunk series!
700+ pages and BONUS CONTENT including a FREE series prequel!

Sprawling megacities, rogue AIs, black market tech, modded mercenaries, and a pulse-pounding story filled with unexpected twists. If you love near-future, gritty science fiction, you won't want to miss this series!

This exclusive collection includes the first three releases of the best-selling Cyberpunk City series:

THE MACHINE KILLER
ANARCHY BOYZ
THE BLAYZE WAR


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tastes Like Chicken: The Cases of Dan Shamble, Zombie PI *




  







Dan Shamble, zombie P.I. faces his most fowl case yet, when a flock of murderous feral chickens terrorizes the Unnatural Quarter. Also in the caseload, Dan deals with the sinister spokesman for Monster Chow Industries, a spreading contamination that drives vampires berserk, a serial-killer demon from the Fifth Pit of Hell, a black-market blood gang led by the nefarious Ma Hemoglobin, a ghost fighting a hostile takeover of his blood bars…and a cute little vampire girl who may, or may not, be his daughter. With his ghost girlfriend Sheyenne, his bleeding-heart lawyer partner Robin, and his Best Human Friend Officer Toby McGoohan, Dan Shamble is back from the dead and back on the case. The feathers will fly as he goes face-to-beak with the evil peckers. Bonus: Includes the short story "Road Kill."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Services Rendered: The Case of Dan Shamble, Zombie PI *




  







Back from the dead, and back on the case! Dan Chambeaux was a human private investigator in the Unnatural Quarter, where all the monsters have gathered in hopes of finding normal lives. Even though he was killed in a back alley when a case went sour, Dan “Shamble” is still on the case. Even death won’t keep a good detective down. Now, teamed up with his partner Robin Deyer, a bleeding-heart human lawyer who wants justice for all monsters, his ghost girlfriend Sheyenne, and his BHF (Best Human Friend) Officer Toby McGoohan, Shamble solves a host of bizarre mysteries involving Mayan sacrificial Christmas turkeys, a headless man who is sure his head has been kidnapped, a book collector who finds deadly curses instead of valuable autographs, a medusa who battles stringent beauty contest rules, a vengeful poltergeist who won’t obey a restraining order, an infernal monster cooking contest, and more! In these nine cases—two original to this collection!—Dan Shamble puts the P.I. back into R.I.P.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Home: A Post Apocalyptic/Dystopian Adventure (The Traveler Book 1)*




  








HE THOUGHT HE WAS PREPARED. HE THOUGHT HIS FAMILY WAS SAFE. HE WAS WRONG.

*Entire series is on sale 9/6-9/13*


Five years after a pneumonic plague killed two-thirds of the world’s population, army veteran Marcus Battle is isolated. He’s alone with his guns, his food, and the graves of his wife and child.

Unaware of the chaos that’s befallen everything outside of his central Texas ranch land, Marcus lives a Spartan life. If anyone steps onto his property he shoots first and never ask questions.

But when a woman in distress, chased by marauders, seeks asylum, Marcus has a decision to make.

Does he throw her to the wolves to protect himself or does he help her and leave the shelter and protection of home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Canyon: A Post Apocalyptic/Dystopian Adventure (The Traveler Book 2) *




  








THE ACTION-PACKED SEQUEL TO THE EXPLOSIVE #1 BEST SELLING NOVEL "HOME"

HE’S HOMELESS. HE’S ON THE RUN. AND HE WANTS REVENGE.

Marcus Battle has left behind his home. 

Now he’s on a seemingly impossible mission to find a missing child. But can he balance that responsibility with his deep, primal desire to exact revenge on the men who destroyed his solitary existence? 

The world he discovers on his journey isn’t the one he remembers before a pneumonic plague called The Scourge killed two-thirds of the world’s population. It is lawless, depraved, and far-deadlier than the disease which created it. 

Battle made a promise to find that child. It’s a promise he regrets more acutely with every step of the journey where he is as much the hunter as he is the hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tales from the Gas Station: Volume Four *




  








As the new owner of the worst business in history, Jack has a lot on his plate. His self-appointed “biggest fan” wants to finally meet, and won’t take no for an answer. The annoying cultists are back and cultier than ever. Plus, there’s a creature living under the building's crawlspace that must be fed regularly (or else).

To top it all off, the entire town’s collective memories have been haphazardly rewritten, and Jack's placement in these recollections are decidedly unflattering.

Fortunately, he has help. There’s Jerry - who’s always willing to lend a hand (or a sword-bat, if the situation calls for it). Rosa - who secretly contains the incredible powers of a dark god. And the new guy - a deadly doppelgänger with terrible people skills.

But Jack’s best efforts to stay out of trouble are torn asunder when a serial killer emerges in his small town, leaving a trail of clues that points straight to him. Too bad his best hope of clearing his name, the new sheriff Amy O'Brien, had all her memories of their friendship completely erased.

And worst of all? Jack's high school reunion is right around the corner - just in time for the prophesied end of the world.

With days left until Armageddon, Jack is forced to go on the run, chased by the authorities, an obsessed god, demons of both the metaphorical and literal variety, and not the least of all... his own past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*At Least in the City Someone Would Hear Me Scream: Misadventures in Search of the Simple Life *




  








We all dream about it, but Wade Rouse actually did it. Discover his journey to live the simple life in this hilarious memoir. 

Finally fed up with the frenzy of city life and a job he hates, Wade Rouse decided to make either the bravest decision of his life or the worst mistake since his botched Ogilvie home perm: to uproot his life and try, as Thoreau did some 160 years earlier, to "live a plain, simple life in radically reduced conditions."

In this rollicking and hilarious memoir, Wade and his partner, Gary, leave culture, cable, and consumerism behind and strike out for rural Michigan—a place with fewer people than in their former spinning class. There, Wade discovers the simple life isn’t so simple. Battling blizzards, bloodthirsty critters, and nosy neighbors equipped with night-vision goggles, Wade and his spirit, sanity, relationship, and Kenneth Cole pointy-toed boots are sorely tested with humorous and humiliating frequency. And though he never does learn where his well water actually comes from or how to survive without Kashi cereal, he does discover some things in the woods outside his knotty-pine cottage in Saugatuck, Michigan, that he always dreamed of but never imagined he’d find–happiness and a home.

At Least in the City Someone Would Hear Me Scream is a sidesplitting and heartwarming look at taking a risk, fulfilling a dream, and finding a home–with very thick and very dark curtains.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wave *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A NATIONAL BOOK CRITICS CIRCLE AWARD FINALIST • One woman's searing account of losing her entire family in a tsunami. 

“The most exceptional book about grief I’ve ever read.... As unsparing as they come, but also defiantly flooded with light.... Extraordinary.” —Cheryl Strayed, The New York Times Book Review


In 2004, at a beach resort on the coast of Sri Lanka, Sonali Deraniyagala and her family—parents, husband, sons—were swept away by a tsunami. Only Sonali survived to tell their tale. This is her account of the nearly incomprehensible event and its aftermath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Profiles in Courage: Deluxe Modern Classic (Harper Perennial Deluxe Editions) *




  








THE PULITZER PRIZE-WINNING CLASSIC OF POLITICAL INTEGRITY

With a foreword by Robert F. Kennedy and introduction by Caroline Kennedy

John F. Kennedy's enduring classic resounds with timeless lessons on the most cherished of virtues—courage and patriotism—and remains a moving, powerful, and relevant testament to the indomitable American spirit

During 1954-55, Kennedy, then a junior senator from the state of Massachusetts, profiled eight American patriots, mainly United States Senators, who at crucial moments in our nation's history, revealed a special sort of greatness: men who disregarded dreadful consequences to their public and private lives to do that one thing which seemed right in itself. They were men of various political and regional allegiances—their one overriding loyalty was to the United States.

Courage such as these men shared, Kennedy makes clear, is central to all morality—a man does what he must in spite of personal consequences—and these exciting stories suggest that, without in the least disparaging the courage with which men die, we should not overlook the true greatness adorning those acts of courage with which men must live.

As Robert F. Kennedy writes in the foreword, Profiles in Courage "is not just stories of the past but a book of hope and confidence for the future. What happens to the country, to the world, depends on what we do with what others have left us."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Honeymoons Can Be Murder: A Girl and Her Dog Cozy Mystery (Charlie Parker Mystery Book 6) *




  








Praise for USA Today bestseller Connie Shelton:
"Charlie is...just what readers want in an amateur sleuth." -- Booklist

It's Christmas, and Charlie and Drake are finally able to go on their dream honeymoon. It's a mixed blessing--they get to spend three months in a cozy cabin at the famed Taos Ski Valley, but Drake will be working, shuttling skiers with his helicopter. When Drake's assistant, Eloy Romero, is accused of killing his own brother, a Catholic priest, Charlie offers to help sort out the clues.

Drawn into the art world for which Taos is known, Charlie and her sidekick dog Rusty begin to uncover connections between the murdered priest and the theft of millions of dollars in religious artifacts. As the pieces click into place, she finds that she, Rusty and Drake are placing their lives on the line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mysterious Bookshop Presents the Best Mystery Stories of the Year: 2021 *




  








A Wall Street Journal holiday 2021 pick



A Suspense Magazine Best Book of the Year



Lee Child selects the twenty best mystery short stories of the year, including tales by Stephen King, Sara Paretsky, and many more.



Under the auspices of New York City's legendary mystery fiction specialty bookstore, The Mysterious Bookshop, and aided by Edgar Award-winning anthologist Otto Penzler, international bestseller Lee Child has selected the twenty most suspenseful, most confounding, and most mysterious short stories from the past year, collected now in one entertaining volume.



Includes stories by:






Alison Gaylin



David Morrell



James Lee Burke



Joyce Carol Oates



Martin Edwards



Sara Paretsky



Stephen King



Sue Grafton (with a new, posthumously-published work!)


And many more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Breaking Point: A Body Farm Novel *




  








Past, present, and future collide to throw respected forensic anthropologist Bill Brockton’s successful, secure life into devastating turmoil in this poignant novel in the New York Times bestselling Body Farm mystery series.

It’s been ten years since Dr. Bill Brockton created the Body Farm—the world’s first postmortem research facility dedicated to advancing the frontiers of forensic science—and the researcher is at the pinnacle of his career. Under his leadership, the University of Tennessee’s forensic anthropology program has become the most prominent in the world, and Brockton’s skills and knowledge are in high demand among top law enforcement. Calling him in for a number of high profile cases, the FBI now wants him to identify the charred remains of a maverick millionaire, killed in a fiery plane crash.

But a storm is about to hit Brockton with cataclysmic force. First, his identification of the crash victim is called into question. Then he receives a threatening message from the serial killer who attempted to murder the scientist and his family a decade ago. And from Brockton’s beloved wife Kathleen—his lodestone and his source of security—he gets the most shocking news of all. Will Brockton be able to weather this deluge . . . or has he finally reached the breaking point?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Sea Officer Bentley Thrillers: A naval fiction box set *




  








‘A painfully authentic portrayal of naval life in the 18th century. A powerful story of lost humanity…its violent emotions are shattering.’ The Guardian

Over a quartet of enthralling novels that cross the continents and oceans, William Bentley grows from a young, rebellious boy to a position of command as Sea Officer. He faces harsh captains and harsher weathers on the seas, forms lifelong bonds with his fellow sailors, and follows his destiny in a time as tumultuous as the seas he sails.

Jan Needle's attention to historical detail and care for characterisation make these compelling and rich reads, perfect for fans of Patrick O’Brian and C. S. Forester.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Damascus Station: A Novel *




  








A Financial Times Best Summer Book of 2022

Finalist for the 2022 ITW Thriller Award for Best First Novel

"Damascus Station is the best spy novel I have ever read." —General David Petraeus, former director of the CIA

A CIA officer and his recruit arrive in war-ravaged Damascus to hunt for a killer in this page-turner that offers the "most authentic depiction of modern-day tradecraft in print." (Navy SEAL sniper and New York Times bestselling author Jack Carr).

CIA case officer Sam Joseph is dispatched to Paris to recruit Syrian Palace official Mariam Haddad. The two fall into a forbidden relationship, which supercharges Haddad’s recruitment and creates unspeakable danger when they enter Damascus to find the man responsible for the disappearance of an American spy.

But the cat and mouse chase for the killer soon leads to a trail of high-profile assassinations and the discovery of a dark secret at the heart of the Syrian regime, bringing the pair under the all-seeing eyes of Assad’s spy catcher, Ali Hassan, and his brother Rustum, the head of the feared Republican Guard. Set against the backdrop of a Syria pulsing with fear and rebellion, Damascus Station is a gripping thriller that offers a textured portrayal of espionage, love, loyalty, and betrayal in one of the most difficult CIA assignments on the planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Human Compatible: Artificial Intelligence and the Problem of Control *




  








"The most important book on AI this year." --The Guardian

"Mr. Russell's exciting book goes deep, while sparkling with dry witticisms." --The Wall Street Journal

"The most important book I have read in quite some time" (Daniel Kahneman); "A must-read" (Max Tegmark); "The book we've all been waiting for" (Sam Harris)

A leading artificial intelligence researcher lays out a new approach to AI that will enable us to coexist successfully with increasingly intelligent machines

In the popular imagination, superhuman artificial intelligence is an approaching tidal wave that threatens not just jobs and human relationships, but civilization itself. Conflict between humans and machines is seen as inevitable and its outcome all too predictable.

In this groundbreaking book, distinguished AI researcher Stuart Russell argues that this scenario can be avoided, but only if we rethink AI from the ground up. Russell begins by exploring the idea of intelligence in humans and in machines. He describes the near-term benefits we can expect, from intelligent personal assistants to vastly accelerated scientific research, and outlines the AI breakthroughs that still have to happen before we reach superhuman AI. He also spells out the ways humans are already finding to misuse AI, from lethal autonomous weapons to viral sabotage.

If the predicted breakthroughs occur and superhuman AI emerges, we will have created entities far more powerful than ourselves. How can we ensure they never, ever, have power over us? Russell suggests that we can rebuild AI on a new foundation, according to which machines are designed to be inherently uncertain about the human preferences they are required to satisfy. Such machines would be humble, altruistic, and committed to pursue our objectives, not theirs. This new foundation would allow us to create machines that are provably deferential and provably beneficial.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*World War II: An Enthralling Guide to the Second World War (Military History)*




  








World War II is one of the defining events of the 21st century.

Regardless of how much has been written about it, new information continues to be discovered about the thousands of events that make up the six years that shaped the world we live in today.

WWII is inextricably linked with Hitler and the Nazis; however, there is so much more to discover. In this book, learn about the major events that transpired around the world to create a perfect storm that allowed Hitler to rise to power.

As the somewhat shaky peace of the post-war world begins to crumble and tensions begin to brew once more in Europe under Putin’s ambitions, it might be more important than ever to learn from the past.

This book will provide an overview of the war and will take an in-depth look at some topics like:

How the end of the First World War helped lead to the Second World War.
Hitler’s rise to power.
Conflicts and rumblings in Africa and Asia.
The Holocaust.
War of ideologies.
The staggering number of casualties.
The major battles of the war and how they impacted the war effort.
And much, much more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*After the Roundup: Escape and Survival in Hitler's France *




  








A Jewish man recounts his experience as a little boy in Paris during World War II and the Holocaust, as well as his escape and survival in this memoir.

On the nights of July 16 and 17, 1942, French police rounded up eleven-year-old Joseph Weismann, his family, and 13,000 other Jews. After being held for five days in appalling conditions in the Vélodrome d’Hiver stadium, Joseph and his family were transported by cattle car to the Beaune-la-Rolande internment camp and brutally separated: all the adults and most of the children were transported on to Auschwitz and certain death, but 1,000 children were left behind to wait for a later train. The French guards told the children left behind that they would soon be reunited with their parents, but Joseph and his new friend, Joe Kogan, chose to risk everything in a daring escape attempt. After eluding the guards and crawling under razor-sharp barbed wire, Joseph found freedom. But how would he survive the rest of the war in Nazi-occupied France and build a life for himself? His problems had just begun.

Until he was 80, Joseph Weismann kept his story to himself, giving only the slightest hints of it to his wife and three children. Simone Veil, lawyer, politician, President of the European Parliament, and member of the Constitutional Council of France—herself a survivor of Auschwitz—urged him to tell his story. In the original French version of this book and in Roselyne Bosch’s 2010 film La Rafle, Joseph shares his compelling and terrifying story of the Roundup of the Vél’ d’Hiv and his escape. Now, for the first time in English, Joseph tells the rest of his dramatic story in After the Roundup.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/09/22.

Currently $2.

*Naples '44: A World War II Diary of Occupied Italy *




  








The basis for the powerful documentary narrated by Benedict Cumberbatch, Lewis’s memoir of the Italian city after Nazi occupation is a “masterpiece” (Will Self).

“Vivid, lucid, elegant, often funny,” Naples ’44 is the starkly human account of the true cost of war as seen through the eyes of a young, untested man who would never again look at his world the same way (The New York Times Book Review).

With his gift for linguistics, Norman Lewis was assigned to the British Intelligence Corps’ Field Security Service, tasked with reforming civil services, dealing with local leaders, and keeping the peace in places World War II had devastated.

After a near-disastrous Allied landing at Salerno, Italy, Lewis was stationed in the newly liberated city of Naples. But bringing the city back to life was unlike anything he had been prepared for. Much of the populace was far from grateful, stealing anything they could, not only from each other but also from those sent to help them. Local vendettas and endless feuds made discerning friend from Nazi collaborator practically impossible, and turned attempts at meting out justice into a farce. And as the deprivations grew ever harsher, a proud and vibrant people were forced to survive on a diet of prostitution, corruption, and a desperate belief in miracles, cures, and saviors.

But even through the darkness and chaos, Lewis evokes the essential dignity of the Neapolitan people, their traditions of civility, courage, and generosity of spirit, and the indefatigable pride that kept them fighting for life during the greatest calamity in human history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/10/22.

Currently $1.

*Discovery (Polecat Protocol Book 1)*




  








Space mining: High risk, high reward.

Jericho Jackson looks forward to the payout after one last job on a tiny moon in a distant star system. Disaster throws the operation into life-threatening chaos as his team is cut off from outside contact. Even with their specialized training, if the power dies, his crew dies.

Shanna Percival, his teammate and one-time girlfriend, keeps their equipment in top shape, but her tendency to stick her nose where it doesn't belong turns up a mysterious cache of data that shouldn't exist.

Knowledge is power. Her discovery could be the ultimate key to overcoming the growing danger, but time is running out ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deep Black: A Near Earth Second Contact Colonization Odyssey (Titan Chronicles Book 2) *




  








*Two crews return to Titan. Who will survive?*

Titan. Largest moon of Saturn. A deadly enigma harboring the greatest secret in the history of humankind.

In the wake of the first mission, two companies with very different goals plot a return to that distant moon. Their ships are safer, their technology has improved…and they want answers. The competition triggers a new space race that will push the crews to the very edge of survival.

Yet Titan does not hold all the secrets.

On Earth, a startling ocean discovery reveals that whatever created the alien artifacts has been to our planet before…and it’s coming back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Last Contact: A Sci-Fi Exploration Colonization Odyssey (Titan Chronicles Book 3)*




  








The End Begins.
A meteor makes landfall in South Africa, carrying a strange substance that alters plants, soil—and humans.

Yet something much more dangerous is on a collision course with Earth—something that will change the future forever.

In a Hail Mary attempt to save the planet from certain doom, the government sends a ship and its crew directly into the path of the oncoming threat. The crew’s daring plan might be the only way to save humanity.

Meanwhile, a research station in orbit around Venus could hold the key to survival. The scientists on board have been studying an alien creature that may be connected to Earth’s imminent demise—if only they could make contact…

The events of Mission One and Deep Black culminate in this thrilling conclusion to the Titan Chronicles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Daisy's Run: The Clockwork Chimera Book 1 *




  








Rudely yanked from cryo-sleep to find herself among a crew of modded humans in deep space, and on a burning spaceship, no less, Daisy's world just got a whole lot more complicated. And it was only going to get worse.

As if the creepy cyborg and the mechanically-enhanced human crew weren’t bad enough, what was supposed to be a simple flight home to Earth was going horribly wrong. A deadly plot was unfolding. One that could jeopardize the entire human race. And Daisy found herself stuck in the middle

It wasn’t her job, saving the world, and she sure as hell didn’t want it. But the tough young woman didn’t have a choice. But with Daisy reluctantly coming to the rescue, did humanity even stand a chance?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Beware The Dog: Junkyard Dogs 1*




  








I destroyed organisations that controlled galaxies.

I brought the World Government to its knees.

I was the first man to outwit the greatest mind humanity has ever known. I fell in love with the fiercest female warrior who ever lived and came out alive with nothing but a smile. I escaped kidnap from the most ruthless crews in known space. I formed my own space crew who conquered a planet.

I created a new race with nothing but a word and a kiss.

I have witnessed the depths men will go to for power. I killed friends, hopes and dreams to gain it.

This is my story.

My name is Quinton Blake. You may have heard of me.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fire Sail (The Xanth Novels Book 42)*




  








The New York Times–bestselling series continues with this pun-tastic epic quest and far-flung fantasy adventure.

Lydell, a shy, naive man of twenty-one, and world-weary grandmother Grania could not be more different. But when their paths cross on the way to beseech the Good Magician to add some excitement to their extraordinarily dull lives, the one thing they have in common is about to get them more than they bargained for . . .

Lydell and Grania’s exceptional integrity makes them valuable to the Good Magician. He promises to fulfill their hearts’ desires on the condition they pilot a fireboat to its new proprietors, whoever—and wherever—they may be.

Along with an obnoxious bird and a robot dogfish as shipmates, they unfurl their sail of flame and cruise through the skies of Xanth, guided by cryptic clues. Picking up a crew of future children along the way, Lydell and Grania must plan a royal wedding, detonate an F-Bomb, evade illusion dragons, rescue Jack and Jill, find a princess for a werewolf prince, and face their greatest fears—all while remaining true to their compulsively honest selves.

Fire Sail is the 42nd book in the Xanth series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fevre Dream: A Novel *




  








A THRILLING REINVENTION OF THE VAMPIRE NOVEL BY THE MASTER OF MODERN FANTASY, GEORGE R. R. MARTIN

Abner Marsh, a struggling riverboat captain, suspects that something’s amiss when he is approached by a wealthy aristocrat with a lucrative offer. The hauntingly pale, steely-eyed Joshua York doesn’t care that the icy winter of 1857 has wiped out all but one of Marsh’s dilapidated fleet; nor does he care that he won’t earn back his investment in a decade. York’s reasons for traversing the powerful Mississippi are to be none of Marsh’s concern—no matter how bizarre, arbitrary, or capricious York’s actions may prove. Not until the maiden voyage of Fevre Dream does Marsh realize that he has joined a mission both more sinister, and perhaps more noble, than his most fantastic nightmare—and humankind’s most impossible dream.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*What Remains *




  








"Heart pounding. What Remains is to catch your breath." International Best Selling Author, Patricia Cornwell.

It happened so fast, it spread through the world like wildfire. It was impossible to control and almost impossible to fight... Ten years has passed since an infectious virus nearly consumed all of mankind. Millions died, millions more became infected, changed, became mindless, feral hunters bent on the consumption of living flesh. Archer was a solitary man, scavenging what he could to survive off the ruins of the world that no longer existed. A world gone mad, where those who still lived were just as great of threat as those who were infected. Without knowing it he finds himself in possession of a map that leads to a hidden sanctuary with the possible means to stop it all. All he has to do, is get her there alive...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ancient Enemy *




  








Ancient Enemy - it's been asleep for centuries and now it's awake. It wants things ... and you have to give it what it wants ...

Seven hundred years ago the Anasazi people built massive cities in what is now the southwestern United States ... and then they vanished.

Stella, an archaeologist specializing in Anasazi culture, and David, a mysterious Navajo boy, are on the run from something terrifying. As they flee up into the snowy mountains of Colorado, they are carjacked by criminals escaping a botched bank robbery. Caught in a blizzard, they must take refuge in what they believe is an abandoned cabin. It's at this cabin that they will face horrors beyond their imagination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Movies (And Other Things) *




  








INSTANT #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
WALL STREET JOURNAL BESTSELLER
BARNES & NOBLE BESTSELLER
AMAZON BESTSELLER
"Paging through Serrano's Movies (and Other Things) is like taking a long drive at night with a friend; there's that warmth and familiarity where the chat is more important than the fastest route from Point A to Point B...It's like a textbook gone right; your attention couldn't wander if it tried." -- Elisabeth Egan, New York Times Book Review

Shea Serrano is back, and his new book, Movies (And Other Things),combines the fury of a John Wick shootout, the sly brilliance of Regina George holding court at a cafeteria table, and the sheer power of a Denzel monologue, all into one.

Movies (And Other Things) is a book about, quite frankly, movies (and other things).

One of the chapters, for example, answers which race Kevin Costner was able to white savior the best, because did you know that he white saviors Mexicans in McFarland, USA, and white saviors Native Americans in Dances with Wolves, and white saviors Black people in Black or White, and white saviors the Cleveland Browns in Draft Day?

Another of the chapters, for a second example, answers what other high school movie characters would be in Regina George's circle of friends if we opened up the Mean Girls universe to include other movies (Johnny Lawrence is temporarily in, Claire from The Breakfast Club is in, Ferris Bueller is out, Isis from Bring It On is out...). Another of the chapters, for a third example, creates a special version of the Academy Awards specifically for rom-coms, the most underrated movie genre of all. And another of the chapters, for a final example, is actually a triple chapter that serves as an NBA-style draft of the very best and most memorable moments in gangster movies.

Many, many things happen in Movies (And Other Things), some of which funny, others of which are sad, a few of which are insightful, and all of which are handled with the type of care and dedication to the smallest details and pockets of pop culture that only a book by Shea Serrano can provide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*40: A Doonesbury Retrospective 1980 to 1989 *




  







Created by the team that brought you The Complete Far Side and The Complete Calvin and Hobbes, the massive anthology 40 marks Doonesbury’s40th anniversary by examining in depth the characters that have given the strip such vitality. This second volume of the four-volume e-book edition of 40 covers the years 1980 to 1989 for the celebrated cartoon strip.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fifty First Dates After Fifty: A Memoir*




  








What does a free-spirited, fifty-something professional do when she breaks up with her non-committal Buddhist boyfriend and longs for a life partner? She holds a ‘letting go’ ceremony with the boyfriend, challenges herself to go on 50 dates, takes a few lovers, and voila! Finding Mr. Right becomes a sexy dating project.

Set in the SF Bay Area world of personal growth workshops and spiritual ceremonies, Fifty First Dates after Fifty traces the adventurous path of Carolyn’s universal quest for love. The goal of fifty pulls her forward through the highs and lows of dating—magical and ecstatic, pining and painful—while her heart soars, falls, and keeps on going. Buoyed by her dating project, she avoids settling for the wrong guy, discovers the type of man she wants, reconciles a love of independence and sex with her desire for commitment and emotional connection, and finds the unique partner for her.

This upbeat memoir about the search for a partner in midlife is also a celebration of a woman’s unabashed sexuality. Erotic in places, funny in others, it offers a positive view of dating as an enjoyable journey of self-discovery and self-love along the way to one’s own Mr. Right.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dorchester Terrace: A Charlotte and Thomas Pitt Novel (Charlotte and Thomas Pitt Series Book 27) *




  








“[A] magic kingdom of Victorian murder and intrigue.”—The New York Times Book Review

Thomas Pitt is now the powerful head of Britain’s Special Branch, and some people fear that he may have been promoted beyond his abilities. His own self-doubt is fueled by rumors of a plot to blow up connections on the Dover-London rail line, on which Austrian duke Alois Habsburg is soon to travel. But why destroy an entire train to kill one obscure Austrian royal? Are the rumors designed to distract police from an even more devastating plot? Meanwhile, in a London sickroom, an old Italian woman is terrified that as she sinks into dementia, she may divulge secrets from her career as a revolutionary spy. And behind the doors of a stately manor, a beautiful young Croatian woman hoards mysteries of her own. Pitt and his clever wife, Charlotte, need these two fascinating women to tell them things they desperately need to know—before death and terror ignite an international catastrophe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Furbidden Fatality (A Catskills Pet Rescue Mystery Book 1) *




  








A lottery winner uses her good fortune to save a local pet sanctuary, but when a body is discovered on the property, she just might be in the doghouse in this first book in a new, charming cozy mystery series from author Deborah Blake.

Kari Stuart's life is going nowhere—until she unexpectedly wins the lottery. The twenty-nine-year-old instant multimillionaire is still mulling plans for her winnings when rescuing a bossy black kitten leads her to a semi-abandoned animal shelter. They need the cash—Kari needs a purpose.

But the dilapidated rescue is literally going to the dogs with a pending lawsuit, hard to adopt animals, and too much unwanted attention from the town's dog warden. When the warden turns up dead outside the shelter's dog kennels, Kari finds herself up a creek without a pooper-scooper.

With the help of some dedicated volunteers, a cute vet, and a kitten who mysteriously shows up just when she needs it, Kari must prove her innocence all while trying to save a dog on death row. Now she just needs to hope that her string of unexpected luck isn't about to run out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Blessing Way: A Leaphorn & Chee Novel (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 1) *




  








Don’t miss the TV series, Dark Winds, based on the Leaphorn, Chee, & Manuelito novels, now on AMC and AMC+! 

“Brilliant…as fascinating as it is original.”—St. Louis Post-Dispatch

From New York Times bestselling author Tony Hillerman, the first novel in his series featuring Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn & Officer Jim Chee who encounter a bizarre case that borders between the supernatural and murder

Homicide is always an abomination, but there is something exceptionally disturbing about the victim discovered in a high, lonely place—a corpse with a mouth full of sand—abandoned at a crime scene seemingly devoid of tracks or useful clues. Though it goes against his better judgment, Navajo Tribal Police Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn cannot help but suspect the hand of a supernatural killer.

There is palpable evil in the air, and Leaphorn's pursuit of a Wolf-Witch leads him where even the bravest men fear, on a chilling trail that winds perilously between mysticism and murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Song of the Lion: A Leaphorn, Chee & Manuelito Novel (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 21) *




  








Don’t miss the TV series, Dark Winds, based on the Leaphorn, Chee, & Manuelito novels, now on AMC and AMC+! 

New York Times Bestseller

“Fans of Leaphorn, Chee, and Manuelito, characters created by the author’s father, Tony Hillerman, will savor this multilayered story of suspense, with its background of contemporary environmental vs. development issues.” — Library Journal

A deadly bombing takes Navajo Tribal cops Bernadette Manuelito, Jim Chee, and their mentor, the legendary Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn, back into the past to find a vengeful killer in this riveting Southwestern mystery from the bestselling author of Spider Woman’s Daughter and Rock with Wings.

When a car bomb kills a young man in the Shiprock High School parking lot, Officer Bernadette Manuelito discovers that the intended victim was a mediator for a multi-million-dollar development planned at the Grand Canyon.

But what seems like an act of ecoterrorism turns out to be something far more nefarious. Piecing together the clues, Bernadette and her husband, Sergeant Jim Chee, uncover a scheme to disrupt the negotiations and inflame tensions between the Hopi and Dine tribes.

Retired Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn has seen just about everything in his long career. As the tribal police’s investigation unfolds, he begins to suspect that the bombing may be linked to a cold case he handled years ago. As he, Bernadette, and Chee carefully pull away the layers behind the crime, they make a disturbing discovery: a meticulous and very patient killer with a long-simmering plan of revenge.

Writing with a clarity and grace that is all her own, Anne Hillerman depicts the beauty and mystery of Navajo Country and the rituals, myths, and customs of its people in a mystery that builds on and complements the beloved, bestselling mysteries of her acclaimed father, Tony Hillerman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Man from Berlin (A Gregor Reinhardt Novel Book 1) *




  








Amidst the chaos of World War II…
In a land of brutality and bloodshed…
One death can still change everything.

In war-torn Yugoslavia, a beautiful young filmmaker and photographer—a veritable hero to her people—and a German officer have been brutally murdered.

Assigned to the case is military intelligence officer Captain Gregor Reinhardt. Already haunted by his wartime actions and the mistakes he’s made off the battlefield, he soon finds that his investigation may be more than just a murder—and that the late Yugoslavian heroine may have been much more brilliant—and treacherous—than anyone knew.

Maneuvering his way through a minefield of political, military, and personal agendas and vendettas, Reinhardt knows that someone is leaving a trail of dead bodies to cover their tracks. But those bloody tracks may lead Reinhardt to a secret hidden within the ranks of the powerful that they will do anything to keep.

And his search for the truth may kill him before he ever finds it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Narrow Margin: The Battle of Britain & the Rise of Air Power, 1930–1940 (Pen & Sword Military Classics Book 22) *




  








“For vividness and a sense of the overall flow of the battle . . . The Narrow Margin is excellent for the British side.”—Air & Space Magazine

The Battle of Britain saved the country from invasion. If the RAF had been defeated all the efforts of the British Army and the Royal Navy would hardly have averted defeat in the face of complete German air superiority. With all Europe subjugated, Germany and Japan would later have met on the borders of India.

This remarkable book traces the varied fortunes of the Royal Air Force in the 1930s, and shows how it readied itself for the mighty German onslaught in the summer of 1940 and won a great victory by the narrowest margins. It provides a comprehensive account of the Battle of Britain, including the day-by-day summaries of the battle. It is illustrated with photographs and maps, an appendix of the aircraft used by the Royal Air Force and by the Luftwaffe with schematic drawings, also a list of all pilots who flew in the Battle of Britain from July 10 to October 31, 1940.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Battle of the Bridges: The 504th Parachute Infantry Regiment in Operation Market Garden *




  








“On these pages, the human story comes to life, sometimes tragic, sometimes amusing, but always poignant and compelling” (John C. McManus, author of Fire and Fortitude).

Operation Market Garden has been recorded as a complete Allied failure in World War II, an overreach that resulted in an entire airborne division being destroyed at its apex. However, within that operation were episodes of heroism that still remain unsung.

On September, 17, 1944, the 504th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 82nd Airborne Division, floated down across the Dutch countryside, in the midst of German forces, and proceeded to fight their way to vital bridges to enable the Allied offensive to go forward. The 101st Airborne was behind them; the British 1st Airborne was far advanced. In the 82nd’s sector, the crucial conduits needed to be seized.

The Germans were as aware of the importance of the bridge over the Waal River at Nijmegen as James Gavin and his 82nd troopers were. Thus began a desperate fight for the Americans to seize it, no matter what the cost. The Germans would not give up, however, and fought tenaciously in the town and fortified the bridge. On September 20, Gavin turned his paratroopers into sailors and conducted a deadly daylight amphibious assault in small plywood and canvas craft across the Waal River to secure the north end of the highway bridge in Nijmegen. German machine guns and mortars boiled the water on the crossing, but somehow, a number of paratroopers made it to the far bank. Their ferocity rolled up the German defenses, and by the end of the day, the bridge had fallen.

This book by Dutch historian Frank van Lunteren draws on a plethora of previously unpublished sources to shed new light on the exploits of the “Devils in Baggy Pants.” A native of Arnhem—the site of the “Bridge Too Far”—the author draws on nearly 130 interviews he personally conducted with veterans of the 504th, plus Dutch civilians and British and German soldiers, who here tell their story for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*German Night Fighters Versus Bomber Command, 1943–1945 (The Second World War By Night) *




  







This new volume from Martin Bowman examines the closing years of the Second World War, as the tide turned against the German and Axis forces. It includes riveting first-hand accounts from German fighter pilots caught up in some of the most dramatic night time conflicts of the latter war years.Viewing Bomber Command's operations through the eyes of the enemy, the reader is offered a fresh and intriguing perspective. Set in context by Bowman's historical narrative, these snippets of pilot testimony work to offer an authentic sense of the times at hand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/10/22.

Currently $3.

*C-130 Hercules: A History *




  








“An engaging retrospective on the long-lived and ubiquitous C-130 Hercules tactical airlifter . . . Sweeping in its scope . . . an invaluable reference.” —Aviation History

Designed in response to a 1951 requirement, the C-130 Hercules is the most successful military airlifter ever built. Since it first flew in prototype form on August 23, 1954, more than 2,100 have been produced in over eighty different versions. Across its variants, the Hercules serves more than sixty air forces, as well as many civilian cargo operators, in a multiplicity of roles, including air-to-air refueller, gunship, airborne command post, flying hospital, and firefighter.

This rugged and easily maintained aircraft entered service in 1956 with the USAF Tactical Air Command. Ten years later, the “Charlie 130” was providing essential logistical support in Vietnam. This period in Southeast Asia was the Hercules’ finest hour. Paradrops, airlift, and evacuation operations were completed around the clock, often at low level, usually under fire and nearly always in bad weather.

A generation later, this “Mr. Dependable” was serving with equal distinction in the Gulf War in the role of airlifter, radio-countermeasures, and “psy-ops” platform, gunship and, once again, “block-buster bomber.” The “Herky Bird” or “Fat Albert,” as the C-130 is fondly known, has proved a key component in humanitarian relief operations, as well, in all parts of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/11/22.

Currently $1.

*Star Guardian: A Space Opera Adventure (Star Guardians Book 1) *




  








The galaxy’s greatest treasure hunters become humanity’s best hope for survival

Hudson Powell and Tory Bellona are the galaxy’s top Star Scavengers. Travelling to distant planets, they hunt for valuable artefacts inside the wrecks of giant alien starships that mysteriously lie crashed and broken on every portal world.

It’s a dangerous job, even without having to contend with corrupt police forces, criminal cartels, and the rival scavengers who want to kill them and take their crown. But for Hudson and Tory, an even greater danger lies ahead - one that not only threatens them, but the entire human race.

A tragic attack by a fanatical death cult turns Hudson’s life upside down. The cult’s leader, a deranged zealot called Amelia Ash, claims to have found and resurrected the malevolent AI that destroyed the titanic alien starships millennia ago. The super-powered entity aims to finish what it started eons earlier – to wipe out all sentient organic life in the universe.

Caught in the alien AI’s sights, Hudson and Tory discover that rare alien crystals are the source of the destructive entity’s power – crystals that can only be found deep inside the wrecked ships scattered across the galaxy.

Now the race is on to find and recover these crystal shards before Amelia Ash and her army of zealots can deliver them to the alien AI as fuel for its murderous ambitions.

Failure will mean certain death for Hudson and Tory, but there’s more at stake than just their lives. The fate of humanity itself now rests on the shoulders of the infamous Star Scavengers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*New America *




  








Continuing from Orbit Unlimited, New America is the next chapter in the story of the planet Rustum, where the Constitutionalists continue their mission to build a more perfect nation

Civilization on Rustum has come a long way since its early days, when a few brave colonists traveled twenty light-years from Earth to found a society, New America, on the principle of personal liberty. Some call themselves Constitutionalists, others Jeffersonians, but whatever the title everyone can agree: Rustum has a problem. With one-and-a-quarter times the gravitational force of Earth and a host of inedible flora, Rustum is most habitable on its highlands, leaving the lowlands sparsely populated and creating a great imbalance on the planet.

Dan Coffin, an original settler of Rustum, agrees to join an expedition back to the lowlands, where he is one of the rare individuals who can survive in the dense air without a helmet. New America follows Coffin’s endeavors to build a new life with a wife, children, and an effective governing body that can help give the lowlanders not only survive, but thrive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Artificial Detective (Off-World Mysteries Book 4) *




  








*The first colony on Earth’s moon has just had its first murder. I’ve been tasked with catching the killer.*

My name is Coba. I’m a robot with artificial general intelligence, meaning I can learn any intellectual task a human being can.

A colonist is found with his neck snapped and his heart cut out. The heart is missing. A suspect is in custody, but something doesn’t add up.

Strange events start to unfold, including a rash of bizarre sleepwalking incidents. The colonists’ conflicting accounts of the murder make me wonder if everyone is lying to me.

*I realize the killer wants to play a game with me when a gift box shows up in my room. Inside is the victim’s missing heart.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hometown *




  







Shadows walk in the autumn mist. It's the Fall of 1994 in the small milltown of Belford, New York. The leaves are turning, the kids are going back to school, and the heat of Summer is giving way to a cool, misty season. It happens every Fall. Only this Fall, people are disappearing into that mist. Some people are found torn apart, some people are found dead for no reason, and some people aren't found at all. Other people see strange things in the mist: ghosts and campfire stories. There's something out there in that mist. Something old. Something that has slept for a long time, but has now woken up hungry. Maybe the people of Belford could resist it, but as the terrible Fall wears on, more and more of them start...changing. Acting bizarre and violent. In the end, only a small group of teenage defenders are left to make their stand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Stilettos & Scoundrels: A Presley Thurman Cozy Mystery Book 1 (The Presley Thurman Mysteries) *




  








One florist. One dead senator. And nothing is all that rosy...

The newly jobless Presley Thurman heads back to her hometown, Hunter’s Hollow, to run her mother’s flower shop, Petal Pushers while her parents are basking in the joy of a month-long cruise. Presley's planning a boring and easy month working as a florist while she figures out her next career move. But when she delivers flowers to a well-known senator, her humdrum month takes a turn for the worse.

After Presley finds Senator Daniels dead in his hotel room, Presley's once again embroiled in a mystery where she's the number one suspect. Determined to get herself off the suspect list, Presley sets out to uncover the truth with the help of her old high school crush, Cooper Sands. Discovering the senator's wicked and wanton ways sets a motive, but it doesn't clear her name.

Will Presley find the scoundrel's killer and keep herself out of jail?

Presley, and her loyal canine sidekick Bella, are on the case!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Keys & Kidnappers: A Presley Thurman Cozy Mystery Book 14*




  








Cooper is missing and Presley doesn’t know who she should trust – she just knows she needs to find him before time runs out!

Presley is worried when Cooper's assistant alerts her that’s he’s missed some appointments. But when a mysterious man calls saying he has Cooper and will return him in exchange for information Cooper has Presley is terrified.

Can Presley find the information without Craig, Cooper's head of security, finding out? And where is Bill, the new VP of Cooper’s company? Is he somehow involved?

Presley is in a race against the clock to save Cooper. Can she find him before it's too late?

Previously published by Laina Turner. This new edition is reworked with new characters and even more cozy fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Icicles & Icepicks: A Presley Thurman Cozy Mystery Book 15 *




  








Can Presley and Cooper celebrate their engagement, or will a murderer derail their plans?

Presley and Cooper think a weekend getaway to Thief River Falls will be the perfect way to celebrate their recent engagement. But instead of a tranquil few days in a warm, cozy cabin Presley finds the groundskeeper dead in the snow, and the last thing on her mind is relaxing.

It’s no surprise to Cooper that she can't help but want to figure out who killed Josh Greenlee. Will he join her in her investigation or try and keep her from finding out who killed Josh before they strike again?


Previously published by Laina Turner. This new edition is reworked with new characters and even more cozy fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Costume Catastrophe (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 21) *




  







A Halloween cozy mystery that will warm your heart and keep you guessing. Buy now or read for free with Kindle Unlimited. It's Halloween in Ashton Falls and that means Haunted Hamlet and the annual haunted house. Zoe is determined not to have her plans for this annual event ruined this year especially since it is also the weekend of the big game and a lot of old friends are in town. Things look as if they are on track for a spooktacular good time, until Zoe receives a message from an anonymous source predicting a death. At first Zoe and the gang think the note is a prank until one of the friends Zoe went to high school with actually turns up dead. Once Zoe realizes the note might not be a prank, she sets out on a race against time before someone else dies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Henderson House (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 30) *




  








Zoe suffers from a serious case of déjà vu when she is asked to respond to a complaint regarding a barking dog at the Henderson place. Seriously? The whole thing had to be a joke. She’d been complaining about the fact that the Halloween spirit had seemed to be evading her this year, which most likely meant that her husband Zak, or best friends Levi and Ellie, had decided that what she really needed was a trip down memory lane. Of course if the call had been a hoax for her benefit, the presence of an actual dead body, as there had been during that first Halloween, was a bit over the top, even for her creative and enthusiastic friends.

When it looked as if the cause of death was a vampire bite to the neck, Zoe knew for certain that she had wound up in the twilight zone. Of course the real suprise was when she realized that the truth was even stranger than fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fixer *




  








New York Times bestselling author Joseph Finder's breakneck stand-alone thriller about the secrets families can keep—and the danger of their discovery.

When former investigative reporter Rick Hoffman loses his job, fiancée, and apartment, his only option is to move back into—and renovate—the home of his miserable youth, now empty and in decay since the stroke that put his father in a nursing home.

As Rick starts to pull apart the old house, he makes an electrifying discovery—millions of dollars hidden in the walls. It’s enough money to completely transform Rick’s life—and everything he thought he knew about his father. Yet the more of his father’s hidden past that Rick brings to light, the more dangerous his present becomes. Soon, he finds himself on the run from deadly enemies desperate to keep the past buried, and only solving the mystery of his father—a man who has been unable to communicate, comprehend, or care for himself for almost 20 years—will save Rick...if he can survive long enough to do it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Edge: A Novel *




  








Crafting a chilling mind puzzle packed with “nifty new tricks” (Publishers Weekly), Jeffery Deaver lifts the curtain of a clandestine intelligence agency, pitting two “ingenious” (Library Journal) opponents in a high-stakes volley of brilliant wits and calculated risks with deadly consequences.

Behind the well-known U.S. security organizations—the FBI and CIA among them—lies a heavily guarded, anonymous government agency dedicated to intelligence surveillance and to a highly specialized brand of citizen protection.

Shock waves of alarm ripple through the clandestine agency when Washington, D.C., police detective Ryan Kessler inexplicably becomes the target of Henry Loving, a seasoned, ruthless “lifter” hired to obtain information using whatever means necessary. While Loving is deft at torture, his expertise lies in getting an “edge” on his victim—leverage—usually by kidnapping or threatening family until the “primary” caves under pressure.

The job of keeping the Kessler family alive falls to a man named Corte, a senior federal protection officer known as a “shepherd.” Uncompromising, relentlessly devoted to protecting those in his care and a passionate board game aficionado, he applies brilliant gaming strategy to his work. For Corte, the reappearance of Loving—the man who, six years earlier, had tortured and killed someone close to him—is also an opportunity to avenge his friend’s death. The assignment soon escalates into a fast-paced duel between Corte and Loving, a dangerous volley of wits and calculated risks.

As he shepherds the Kesslers to a concealed safe house, Corte must anticipate Loving’s every step as the lifter moves in on his prey, and with the help of razor-sharp investigator Claire DuBois and his longtime ally, FBI agent Paul Fredericks, pinpoint which of Kessler’s seemingly insignificant cases has triggered Loving’s return. As the team digs deeper, each of the Kesslers comes under close scrutiny, and in captivity their family bonds are stretched to the breaking point—as the lifter draws near, Corte must ultimately choose between protecting his charges and exposing them to a killer in the name of long-awaited revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Point Blank (A Mason Sharpe Thriller Book 1) *




  








His name is Mason Sharpe. Victims take heart—bad guys take cover.

Army veteran Mason Sharpe’s world is turned upside down when his beloved fiancée is killed in a random shooting. Struggling to cope with his grief, Sharpe instinctively heads for the North Carolina town where he and his bride had planned to honeymoon.

Alone on a beach, contemplating a future which now seems bleak and empty, he stares into the abyss. But then…

A body washes ashore. An investigation begins and the police quickly pronounce an accidental death. But Mason isn’t buying it. He believes the man was murdered and someone is trying to cover it up.

As Mason presses the point, it soon becomes clear that the locals want him gone - and they’re ready to use force to run him off.

But Mason isn’t the kind of man to be pushed around. He’ll deal with this problem the only way he knows: Point Blank.

Point Blank - book 1 of the superb Mason Sharpe action thriller series. Perfect for fans of Lee Child, Jason Kasper & David Archer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Gene: An Intimate History *




  








The #1 NEW YORK TIMES Bestseller
The basis for the PBS Ken Burns Documentary The Gene: An Intimate History
Now includes an excerpt from Siddhartha Mukherjee’s new book Song of the Cell!

From the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of The Emperor of All Maladies—a fascinating history of the gene and “a magisterial account of how human minds have laboriously, ingeniously picked apart what makes us tick” (Elle).

“Sid Mukherjee has the uncanny ability to bring together science, history, and the future in a way that is understandable and riveting, guiding us through both time and the mystery of life itself.” —Ken Burns

“Dr. Siddhartha Mukherjee dazzled readers with his Pulitzer Prize-winning The Emperor of All Maladies in 2010. That achievement was evidently just a warm-up for his virtuoso performance in The Gene: An Intimate History, in which he braids science, history, and memoir into an epic with all the range and biblical thunder of Paradise Lost” (The New York Times). In this biography Mukherjee brings to life the quest to understand human heredity and its surprising influence on our lives, personalities, identities, fates, and choices.

“Mukherjee expresses abstract intellectual ideas through emotional stories…[and] swaddles his medical rigor with rhapsodic tenderness, surprising vulnerability, and occasional flashes of pure poetry” (The Washington Post). Throughout, the story of Mukherjee’s own family—with its tragic and bewildering history of mental illness—reminds us of the questions that hang over our ability to translate the science of genetics from the laboratory to the real world. In riveting and dramatic prose, he describes the centuries of research and experimentation—from Aristotle and Pythagoras to Mendel and Darwin, from Boveri and Morgan to Crick, Watson and Franklin, all the way through the revolutionary twenty-first century innovators who mapped the human genome.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Medieval Punishments: An Illustrated History of Torture *







From the cucking-stool to whipping posts, an exhaustive catalog of the implements and methods used to torment prisoners in the Middle Ages.

Dive into the macabre history of England and Old Europe in this treasure chest of historical sentences. In the pages of Medieval Punishments are abuses from a less enlightened period, creating a thoroughly researched historical document that sheds light on the evolution of society and how humans have maintained social order and addressed crime. In a town called Newcastle-on-Tyne, a drunkard’s cloak was a barrel that offenders were made to wear. In Anglo-Saxon times, each town was required to build stocks to hold breakers of the peace. To the Romans, beheading was considered the most honorable of deaths. It’s these details that make Medieval Punishments a compelling read for social historians and an important component of human history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The White Cascade: The Great Northern Railway Disaster and America's Deadliest Avalanche *




  








The never-before-told story of one of the worst rail disasters in U.S. history in which two trains full of people, trapped high in the Cascade Mountains, are hit by a devastating avalanche

In February 1910, a monstrous blizzard centered on Washington State hit the Northwest, breaking records. The world stopped--but nowhere was the danger more terrifying than near a tiny town called Wellington, perched high in the Cascade Mountains, where a desperate situation evolved minute by minute: two trainloads of cold, hungry passengers and their crews found themselves marooned without escape, their railcars gradually being buried in the rising drifts. For days, an army of the Great Northern Railroad's most dedicated men--led by the line's legendarily courageous superintendent, James O'Neill--worked round-the-clock to rescue the trains. But the storm was unrelenting, and to the passenger's great anxiety, the railcars--their only shelter--were parked precariously on the edge of a steep ravine. As the days passed, food and coal supplies dwindled. Panic and rage set in as snow accumulated deeper and deeper on the cliffs overhanging the trains. Finally, just when escape seemed possible, the unthinkable occurred: the earth shifted and a colossal avalanche tumbled from the high pinnacles, sweeping the trains and their sleeping passengers over the steep slope and down the mountainside.

Centered on the astonishing spectacle of our nation's deadliest avalanche, The White Cascade is the masterfully told story of a supremely dramatic and never-before-documented American tragedy. An adventure saga filled with colorful and engaging history, this is epic narrative storytelling at its finest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/11/22.

Currently $3.

*The Daughters of Kobani: A Story of Rebellion, Courage, and Justice*




  








A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

The extraordinary story of the women who took on the Islamic State and won

“The Daughters of Kobani is an unforgettable and nearly mythic tale of women's power and courage. The young women profiled in this book fought a fearsome war against brutal men in impossible circumstances—and proved in the process what girls and women can accomplish when given the chance to lead. Brilliantly researched and respectfully reported, this book is a lesson in heroism, sacrifice, and the real meaning of sisterhood. I am so grateful that this story has been told.” —Elizabeth Gilbert, author of Big Magic and Eat, Pray, Love

“Absolutely fascinating and brilliantly written, The Daughters of Kobani is a must-read for anyone who wants to understand both the nobility and the brutality of war. This is one of the most compelling stories in modern warfare.” —Admiral William H. McRaven, author of Make Your Bed

In 2014, northeastern Syria might have been the last place you would expect to find a revolution centered on women's rights. But that year, an all-female militia faced off against ISIS in a little town few had ever heard of: Kobani. By then, the Islamic State had swept across vast swaths of the country, taking town after town and spreading terror as the civil war burned all around it. From that unlikely showdown in Kobani emerged a fighting force that would wage war against ISIS across northern Syria alongside the United States. In the process, these women would spread their own political vision, determined to make women's equality a reality by fighting—house by house, street by street, city by city—the men who bought and sold women.

Based on years of on-the-ground reporting, The Daughters of Kobani is the unforgettable story of the women of the Kurdish militia that improbably became part of the world's best hope for stopping ISIS in Syria. Drawing from hundreds of hours of interviews, bestselling author Gayle Tzemach Lemmon introduces us to the women fighting on the front lines, determined to not only extinguish the terror of ISIS but also prove that women could lead in war and must enjoy equal rights come the peace. In helping to cement the territorial defeat of ISIS, whose savagery toward women astounded the world, these women played a central role in neutralizing the threat the group posed worldwide. In the process they earned the respect—and significant military support—of U.S. Special Operations Forces.

Rigorously reported and powerfully told, The Daughters of Kobani shines a light on a group of women intent on not only defeating the Islamic State on the battlefield but also changing women's lives in their corner of the Middle East and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/12/22/.

Currently $1.

*Brazen Planet: A Science Fiction Adventure Novel (Tears of Venus Book 1) *




  








*A government secret threatens all life on Earth. Can one scientist get off the ground to save humanity and herself before doomsday?*

Charlotte Miller never backs down from a challenge. Haunted by her astronaut mother’s disappearance on a decades-old exploratory mission to Venus, the distraught scientist will do anything to find out what happened to her. When data surfaces that points to a global calamity, Charlotte is desperate to follow in her mom’s footsteps to solve both mysteries.

Taking matters into her own hands, Charlotte accepts a top-secret presidential assignment to track down her mother. Partnered up with experts to save the global population, she hopes to find a new home before the deep state stops her and humanity is rendered extinct.

With the world’s fate sealed, can this determined daughter rescue everyone-even if she’s hurtling toward certain death?

Brazen Planet is the intriguing first book in the Tears of Venus science fiction series. If you like catastrophic countdowns, strong characters, and high-stakes drama, then you’ll love Gayle Katz’s pulse-pounding page-turner!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The X-Files: Goblins *




  








Opening the X-Files...

MeetMulder and Scully, FBI. The agency maverick and the female agent assigned to keep him in line.

Their job: investigate the eeriest unsolved mysteries in modern America, from pyro-psychics to death row demonics, from rampaging Sasquatches to alien invasions. The cases the Bureau wants handled quietly, but quickly, before the public finds out what's really out there. And panics. The cases filed under "X."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Twins of Evil (Hammer) *




  








Karnstein Castle stands like a bird of prey on the highest point of the hills that surround the village below. A huge monolithic reminder to all those who see it of the power of the family who have lived there for centuries.

By day the village of Karnstein is a peaceful place, but by night, an unimaginable evil roams free. Villagers are found dead, their throats ripped open and bodies drained of blood. Young girls disappear and are never seen again. Rumour has it that they are taken to the castle for the pleasure of Count Karnstein, the last surviving member of the family.

Into this strange place, come beautiful identical twins Maria and Frieda. While Maria lives a blameless life, Frieda is drawn to the castle and Count Karnstein. A man rarely seen in daylight, a man steeped in Satanic ritual and the blood of beautiful young girls.

Before long Frieda and Karnstein unleash a reign of bloody terror on the villagers, and no one, it seems, is strong enough to stop them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Carrying Albert Home: The Somewhat True Story of a Woman, a Husband, and her Alligator *




  








Big Fish meets The Notebook in this emotionally evocative story about a man, a woman, and an alligator that is a moving tribute to love, from the New York Times bestselling author of the award-winning memoir Rocket Boys—the basis of the movie October Sky.

Elsie Lavender and Homer Hickam (the father of the author) were high school classmates in the West Virginia coalfields, graduating just as the Great Depression began. When Homer asked for her hand, Elsie instead headed to Orlando where she sparked with a dancing actor named Buddy Ebsen (yes, that Buddy Ebsen). But when Buddy headed for New York, Elsie’s dreams of a life with him were crushed and eventually she found herself back in the coalfields, married to Homer.

Unfulfilled as a miner’s wife, Elsie was reminded of her carefree days with Buddy every day because of his unusual wedding gift: an alligator named Albert she raised in the only bathroom in the house. When Albert scared Homer by grabbing his pants, he gave Elsie an ultimatum: “Me or that alligator!” After giving it some thought, Elsie concluded there was only one thing to do: Carry Albert home.

Carrying Albert Home is the funny, sweet, and sometimes tragic tale of a young couple and a special alligator on a crazy 1,000-mile adventure. Told with the warmth and down-home charm that made Rocket Boys a beloved bestseller, Homer Hickam’s rollicking tale is ultimately a testament to that strange and marvelous emotion we inadequately call love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder Wears Mittens (Seaside Knitters Society Book 1) *




  








A New England knitting circle teams up to find a missing mother and unravel a murder: “A beautifully written mystery full of warmth and surprises.” —Nancy Pickard, New York Times bestselling author of The Scent of Rain and Lightning

As autumn washes over coastal Sea Harbor, Massachusetts, the Seaside Knitters anticipate a relaxing off-season. But when murder shatters the peace, the craftiest bunch in town must unravel a killer’s deadly scheme . . .

After retrieving fresh lobster nets from a local Laundromat, Cass Halloran rushes to attend a last-minute gathering with her knitting circle. But Cass can’t stop worrying about the lonely boy seen hanging around the dryers, and the school uniform he left behind in a hurry. When the ladies return the lost clothing the next day, they find the child and his younger sister alone, seemingly abandoned by their mother . . .

The knitters intend to facilitate a family reunion, not investigate a crime. But the death of Dolores Cardozo, a recluse from the edge of town, throws the group for a loop. Especially when the missing mother and one of their own become tied to the victim’s hidden fortune—and her murder. It’s up to the Seaside Knitters to string together the truth about Dolores—while preventing a greedy killer from making another move!

Includes a bonus knitting pattern


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*How to Knit a Murder (Seaside Knitters Society Book 2) *




  








USA Today–Bestselling Series: The knitting circle helps a newcomer in town find work in real estate—but now someone’s staged a murder . . .

A mysterious woman arrives in picturesque Sea Harbor, Massachusetts, and the Seaside Knitters welcome her into their cozy world of intricate patterns and colorful skeins. Unfortunately, nothing frays a warm introduction like cold-blooded murder . . .

With her shy manner and baggy jeans, Rose Chopra becomes an unlikely hero the night she stumbles into Izzy Perry’s shop and inadvertently saves a shipment of yarn from water damage. When the Seaside Knitters help the enigmatic handywoman settle into town and find work at a popular real estate company, Rose proves she can fix just about anything—until a potential homebuyer is killed and she becomes entangled in murder . . .

The moment controversial entrepreneur Spencer Paxton is found dead in a pricey oceanside house, accusations fly at the last person on the property—Rose. But the Seaside Knitters have their doubts.
As tensions build in the sleepy New England community and Rose’s secret past unravels, the ladies face an unsettling realization—true victims aren’t always the ones buried six feet under . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Crime of a Different Stripe (Seaside Knitters Society Book 4) *




  








As sleepy Sea Harbor, Massachusetts settles into the glow of autumn, a baby-on-the-way has the Seaside Knitters feeling warm and fuzzy. Only, these crafty ladies can’t get too cozy when sweater weather delivers an unexpected arrival—murder!

While nonchalant mother-to-be Cass Halloran tries downplaying her pregnancy, a softer side of the no-nonsense lobsterwoman emerges as the Seaside Knitters create heaps of delicate hats and booties for her bundle of joy. But in contrast to the happy news, terrifying events unfold at the town’s art series that puts a real chill in their New England fall . . .

Izzy Perry’s husband Sam had reservations about inviting his one-time mentor Harrison Grant to speak at the opening reception, although he never imagined the famed and charismatic photographer would rudely embarrass his hosts that evening. But when a dead body turns up along the wooded shoreline the next day, startling secrets come into focus that could undo the tight-knit community of local artists . . .

With a mysterious murder pitting neighbors against each other, Izzy, Birdie, Nell, and a vulnerable Cass find themselves entangled in a dangerous hunt for answers. Can four best friends somehow tie together scattered clues and pacify a list of potential culprits before a cascade of fallen foliage buries the pièce de résistanceof a ruthless killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wine Valley Mystery Series: The Prequels Boxed Set (Wine Valley Mystery Series Boxed Sets Book 1)*




  








What wine pairs with murder? In wicked Wine Valley…all of them!

Merlot and Murder: The Beginning.

Wine Valley produces award-winning wines and clever killers. .
A man is strangled, stuffed with seashells, and dumped in a nature reserve. Solving this murder unearths Max King’s past. Max’s father, the former Chief of Police, has told some whoppers about Max’s childhood prior to adopting him. Max remembers a girl, a dark-haired childhood companion. Behind her lurks real-life monsters. Who is she—and for that matter—who is he, and why did his father keep it a secret?


Beaunoir and Blood: For Joy.

The abyss of temptation is filled with dark and boundless promises. .
Joy Burton, twenty-three and a Yale PhD candidate, works as a research assistant for Dr. Draven Blackmoor—a handsome guest professor who studies serial killers. Or is he one? Joy has fallen for his dark charms. Draven crosses boundaries as if they don’t exist. Joy must decide if she will cross the final bridge to rescue a girl trapped in the darkness with no way out. If she crosses over, can she cross back?


Grand Cru and Gangs: Steele’s Story.

Gang life—spill someone else’s blood to join, spill your own to quit.
At six, Reed Steele witnessed a drive-by shooting that left his brother Dante dead. By the time Steele earned his badge and his gun, the shooter, now the most ruthless gang leader in Los Angeles, sat in prison, out of Steele’s reach. But the day Enrique Otero left prison, ready to ignite the biggest gang war in LA history, Steele showed up. Joining the gang might end Steele’s life. Facing Enrique might lead him straight to Hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wine Valley Mystery Books 1-4 (Wine Valley Mystery Series Boxed Sets Book 2) *




  








Wine Valley Mystery Series pairs just the right wine with just the right murder!
Sandra Woffington is a USA Today and Amazon bestselling author.

BURGUNDY AND BODIES, Book 1
The cuts nobody sees bleed a person to death.
If the Addams family’s daughter Wednesday grew up to be a forensic psychologist, she would be Dr. Joy Burton—and Detective Max King’s worst nightmare. In this thrilling page-turner, a beautiful blond is found dead by a creek after a poker game. The suspect pool includes the chief of police. While solving the crime, Max and Joy, recently reunited, dissect their own bizarre past—the years they spent together before being adopted by two different lawmen and raised apart.

PINOT NOIR AND POISON, Book 2
Pushed past a threshold, anyone can kill.
Det. Max King and Dr. Joy Burton enjoy a dinner party at the home of local vintners. A woman who heads a pharmaceutical company keels over at the table. Max does too. In this heart-stopping suspense, suspects cross boundaries. Cross over and you can’t always cross back.

GAMAY AND GAMES, Book 3
Dr. Draven Blackmore is as brilliant. He’s also obsessed with Joy. But is he a killer?
A group of friends gather for a Medieval murder mystery party, at the end of which one of them is dead. Det. Max King and Dr. Joy Burton arrive to investigate. At the crime scene, Joy notices an expensive bottle of champagne. The attached card is signed, Draven Blackmoor—the man who had brought her to the edge of destruction. As Max and Joy unravel the murder, Joy must walk to the edge of the abyss that she had once crawled out of, and Max must stop her from leaping over the edge.

ROSÉ AND ROCKS, Book 4
Diamonds cut glass. Some shred lives.
This fast-paced mystery begins at the Wine Valley Harvest Festival, where an old-timer teaches children to sift dirt to find gems. But no one expects a real find—benitoite—the California blue diamond. The next morning, a geologist inspects the mine. She finds a dead body. To make matters worse, a film crew meddles in the investigation. The director is obsessed with capturing every facet of the unfolding story. Meantime, Max and Joy pursue their mysterious past before being adopted by two different lawmen. Just when they consider burying their past, their secret is unearthed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Signed, Picpus (Inspector Maigret Book 23) *




  








Maigret dismantles an intricate network of lies stretching from Paris to Nice in this page-turning mystery

“Mechanically, he had put his pince-nez down on the blotter and looked at it there with his large, short-sighted eyes. It is at that moment that the strange thing happens. One of the lenses, acting as a mirror, reflected the criss-cross, hatched ink marks which had dried on the blotter and he could just make out a couple of words.”

When a fortune-teller is found murdered in her apartment, Maigret must find out not only who commited the crime, but why it was predicted in a note found earlier—signed by the unknown Picpus.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Precinct: Scarpetta (Book 11) (Kay Scarpetta) *




  








Now Patricia Cornwell brings her millions of readers a novel concerning crimes with roots in a murder from the distant past. When Kay Scarpetta is mandated to investigate the 400 year-old violent death of one of America's first settlers at Jamestown, Virginia, it seems like the perfect match: modern technology's savviest avatar versus an age-old crime. Kay's involvement in the case attracts headlines, and more-the unwelcome ire of a person or persons unknown.

Kay and those closest to her soon find themselves the targets of vicious hate crimes that are clearly inspired by her connection to the archaeological excavation. At first more nuisance than assault, the nature of the attacks quickly escalates to violence. Worse still, those sworn to protect prove to be the enemy, forcing Scarpetta, her niece Lucy, and detective Peter Marino to take matters into their won hands- torquing the rule of law and changing their lives forever. In a case ranging from an 18th-century murder to mortal risk in present day, The Last Precinct pits Kay Scarpetta against a rogue enemy who will stop at nothing to stop her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Under the Color of Law (Kevin Kerney Novels Series Book 6) *




  








“One of the most chilling and satisfying thrillers of the year.” --Los Angeles Times

Newly-installed Santa Fe police chief Kevin Kerney receives a deadly welcome when a U.S. ambassador’s ex-wife is brutally stabbed to death in her home. But before Kerney can begin to investigate, the FBI closes the case with trumped-up evidence. And the harder Kerney hunts for the truth, the more he knows that he may not survive the chase.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dispatches from Planet 3: 32 (Brief) Tales on the Solar System, the Milky Way, and Beyond *




  








An award-winning science writer presents a captivating collection of cosmological essays for the armchair astronomer

The galaxy, the multiverse, and the history of astronomy are explored in this engaging compilation of cosmological tales by multiple-award-winning science writer Marcia Bartusiak. In thirty-two concise and engrossing essays, the author provides a deeper understanding of the nature of the universe and those who strive to uncover its mysteries.

Bartusiak shares the back stories for many momentous astronomical discoveries, including the contributions of such pioneers as Beatrice Tinsley, with her groundbreaking research in galactic evolution, and Jocelyn Bell Burnell, the scientist who first discovered radio pulsars. An endlessly fascinating collection that you can dip into in any order, these pieces will transport you to ancient Mars, when water flowed freely across its surface; to the collision of two black holes, a cosmological event that released fifty times more energy than was radiating from every star in the universe; and to the beginning of time itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Royal Family at War (Theo Aronson Royal History) *




  








'This war', wrote Winston Churchill to King George VI at the height of the Second World War, 'has brought throne and people closer together than was ever before recorded.'

Here is a full and fascinating account of that coming together. It is a study of the contribution made not only by George VI and his redoubtable Queen, but also by the entire royal family during those turbulent years, and of how that contribution strengthened and popularized the monarchy.

This is a family saga; an account of the lives, as much private as public, of all the diverse members of what George VI called 'The Firm'. Together with the tireless efforts of the King and Queen, it deals with such aspects as the Duke of Windsor's flirtation with fascism, the mysterious death of the Duke of Kent, the activities of the Athlones in Canada and the Gloucesters in Australia, and the imprisonment of the Princess Royal's eldest son, Viscount Lascelles.

Occasionally tragic, often amusing, always interesting, The Royal Family at War is a richly detailed panorama of the monarchy in one of its finest hours.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Few: Fight for the Skies (Images of War) *




  







In this new pictorial history from Philip Kaplan, the perspectives of both RAF and Luftwaffe airmen are considered within the wider context of one of the most iconic and pivotal conflicts of modern history. The Blitz, primarily the bombing of London and the major cities of Britain by the German Air Force, lasted for fifty-seven nights from September 1940 into May 1941. Life under the bombing; the perspectives of German and British airmen; the experience of sheltering in the London Underground; first-hand accounts of the horror by survivors left behind; all these voices are consolidated to great effect, providing a suitable commentary to the rare archive photography on display.Accounts and photographs of some of the most notable participants caught up in the proceedings include; Al Deere, Geoffrey Page, Brian Kingcome, Peter Townsend, Bob Doe and Ginger Lacey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/12/22.

Currently < $3.

*Marines In World War II - The Assault On Peleliu *




  







As the Marines ran into the shore of the coral reefed island of Peleliu in their landing craft the Japanese artillery that wreathed the landing beach of Peleliu gave them little confidence in the words of their commander General Rupertus that the operation would be hard but short with minimal casualties; what lay ahead would be what was known as “the bitterest battle of the war for the Marines”.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/13/22.

Currently $1.

*Robber Barrons: A Military Sci-Fi Series *




  








For the last Supersoldier left in the Galaxy, it's kill or be killed...

Despite the genetic enhancements inherited from her father, Victoria Anetti never wanted to be a supersoldier. She'd rather spend her life fixing starships, free from family expectations.

Then her father and his comrades vanish on a mission to find a lost warship, leaving her the last supersoldier left alive.

Now she must flee from planet to planet in order to evade government agents—like her estranged mother—who want to use her as a pawn in a simmering interstellar conflict.

To escape yet another capture attempt, Victoria reluctantly joins her uncle's salvage crew who are attempting to complete her father's mission. But when clues surface that her father might be alive, Victoria must choose whether to disappear again to avoid sparking another war, or embrace her supersoldier legacy to save the only family she has left.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dark Metamorphosis (Alien People Chronicles Book 2) *




  








*A brutal abduction. A merciless interstellar plot. Can Calandra and Xttra fight deceit and assassins to reveal the dreadful truth?*
The scars Calandra Menankar carries go well beyond her amputated arm. After surviving a disastrous first contact with Earth, she wants nothing more than to avoid space travel and enjoy a quiet life with her husband. But her dreams shatter when her soulmate disappears at the hands of an unknown assailant.

Master pilot Xttra Oogan is haunted by the deaths of his former crew. So he leaps at the chance to purge his guilt when the Stellar Guard dispatches him to capture a dangerous thief and saboteur. But when he discovers a diabolical frame-up, he’s abducted and dragged back to the nightmarish blue planet.

With no idea what became of her beloved, Calandra’s determination to uncover hidden agendas puts her in an enemy’s crosshairs. And to find his way home and save his people, Xttra’s only hope of survival may be to forge new alliances with old foes …

Will they bring down a dark conspiracy before their lives are scattered to the stars?

Dark Metamorphosis is the second book in the explosive Alien People Chronicles science fiction series. If you like dogged heroes, deep-state plots, and ruthless enemies, then you’ll love John ****’s latest thrill ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Quantum of Nightmares (Laundry Files Book 11) *




  








A unique blend of espionage thrills and Lovecraftian horror, Hugo Award-winning author Charles Stross's Laundry Files continues with Quantum of Nightmares.

It’s a brave new Britain under the New Management. The avuncular Prime Minister is an ancient eldritch god of unimaginable power. Crime is plummeting as almost every offense is punishable by death. And everywhere you look, there are people with strange powers, some of which they can control, and some, not so much.

Hyperorganized and formidable, Eve Starkey defeated her boss, the louche magical adept and billionaire Rupert de Montfort Bigge, in a supernatural duel to the death. Now she’s in charge of the Bigge Corporation—just in time to discover the lethal trap Rupert set for her long ago.

Wendy Deere’s transhuman abilities have gotten her through many a scrape. Now she’s gainfully employed investigating unauthorized supernatural shenanigans. She swore to herself she wouldn’t again get entangled with Eve Starkey’s bohemian brother Imp and his crew of transhuman misfits. Yeah, right.

Mary Macandless has powers of her own. Right now she’s pretending to be a nanny in order to kidnap the children of a pair of famous, Government-authorized superheroes. These children have powers of their own, and Mary Macandless is in way over her head.

Amanda Sullivan is the HR manager of a minor grocery chain, much oppressed by her glossy blonde boss—who is cooking up an appalling, extralegal scheme literally involving human flesh.

All of these stories will come together, with world-bending results...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Girl (The Dominion Trilogy Book 1) *




  






From Wall Street Journal bestselling author Joe Hart.

A mysterious worldwide epidemic reduces the birthrate of female infants from 50 percent to less than 1 percent. Medical science and governments around the world scramble in an effort to solve the problem, but twenty-five years later there is no cure, and an entire generation grows up with a population of fewer than a thousand women.

Zoey and some of the surviving young women are housed in a scientific research compound dedicated to determining the cause. For two decades, she’s been isolated from her family, treated as a test subject, and locked away—told only that the virus has wiped out the rest of the world’s population.

Captivity is the only life Zoey has ever known, and escaping her heavily armed captors is no easy task, but she’s determined to leave before she is subjected to the next round of tests…a program that no other woman has ever returned from. Even if she’s successful, Zoey has no idea what she’ll encounter in the strange new world beyond the facility’s walls. Winning her freedom will take brutality she never imagined she possessed, as well as all her strength and cunning—but Zoey is ready for war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Final Trade (The Dominion Trilogy Book 2) *




  








The Wall Street Journal bestselling sequel to The Last Girl.

Zoey is not the woman she once was. She’s watched her friends die at the hands of their captors, been hunted, and returned from the brink of death. Now she must find the truth about who she is.

In search of the family she never knew, Zoey learns of personal records stored in an Idaho missile silo that may contain the information she and the other women seek. With the help of her group of newfound friends, Zoey travels to the missile facility, but among the records, they uncover information that leads to an insidious and horrific new foe: the Fae Trade, a macabre carnival of slavery and pain.

Zoey’s journey into the darkest parts of the human psyche brings her perilously close to the ever-thinning line between good and evil, and the final cost in her quest for justice might be her own humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*February House: The Story of W. H. Auden, Carson McCullers, Jane and Paul Bowles, Benjamin Britten, and Gypsy Rose Lee, Under One Roof in Brooklyn *




  








An “irresistible” account of a little-known literary salon and creative commune in 1940s Brooklyn (The Washington Post Book World).

A San Francisco Chronicle Best Book of the Year

February House is the true story of an extraordinary experiment in communal living, one involving young but already iconic writers—and America’s best-known burlesque performer—in a house at 7 Middagh Street in Brooklyn. It was a fevered yearlong party, fueled by the appetites of youth and a shared sense of urgency to take action as artists in the months before the country entered World War II.

In spite of the sheer intensity of life at 7 Middagh, the house was for its residents a creative crucible. Carson McCullers’s two masterpieces, The Member of the Wedding and The Ballad of the Sad Cafe, were born, bibulously, in Brooklyn. Gypsy Rose Lee, workmanlike by day, party girl by night, wrote her book The G-String Murders in her Middagh Street bedroom. W. H. Auden—who, along with Benjamin Britten, was being excoriated back in England for absenting himself from the war—presided over the house like a peevish auntie, collecting rent money and dispensing romantic advice. And yet all the while, he was composing some of the most important work of his career.

Enlivened by primary sources and an unforgettable story, this tale of daily life at the most fertile and improbable live-in salon of the twentieth century comes from the acclaimed author of Inside the Dream Palace: The Life and Times of New York’s Legendary Chelsea Hotel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Sweetness and Power: The Place of Sugar in Modern History *







A fascinating persuasive history of how sugar has shaped the world, from European colonies to our modern diets

In this eye-opening study, Sidney Mintz shows how Europeans and Americans transformed sugar from a rare foreign luxury to a commonplace necessity of modern life, and how it changed the history of capitalism and industry. He discusses the production and consumption of sugar, and reveals how closely interwoven are sugar's origins as a "slave" crop grown in Europe's tropical colonies with is use first as an extravagant luxury for the aristocracy, then as a staple of the diet of the new industrial proletariat. Finally, he considers how sugar has altered work patterns, eating habits, and our diet in modern times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Secret Agenda: Watergate, Deep Throat, and the CIA *




  








The exposé that reveals “a prostitution ring, heavy CIA involvement, spying on the White House as well as on the Democrats, and plots within plots” (The Washington Post)

Ten years after the infamous Watergate scandal that brought down the Nixon presidency, Jim Hougan—then the Washington editor of Harper’s Magazine—set out to write a profile of Lou Russell, a boozy private-eye who plied his trade in the vice-driven underbelly of the nation’s capital. Hougan soon discovered that Russell was “the sixth man, the one who got away” when his boss, veteran CIA officer Jim McCord, led a break-in team into a trap at the Watergate.

Using the Freedom of Information Act to win the release of the FBI’s Watergate investigation—some thirty-thousand pages of documents that neither the Washington Post nor the Senate had seen—Hougan refuted the orthodox narrative of the affair.

Armed with evidence hidden from the public for more than a decade, Hougan proves that McCord deliberately sabotaged the June 17, 1972, burglary. None of the Democrats’ phones had been bugged, and the spy-team’s ostensible leader, Gordon Liddy, was himself a pawn—at once, guilty and oblivious.

The power struggle that unfolded saw E. Howard Hunt and Jim McCord using the White House as a cover for an illicit domestic intelligence operation involving call-girls at the nearby Columbia Plaza Apartments.

A New York Times Notable Book, Secret Agenda “present some valuable new evidence and explored many murky corners of our recent past . . . The questions [Hougan] has posed here—and some he hasn’t—certainly deserve an answer” (The New York Times Book Review). Kirkus Reviews declared the book “a fascinating series of puzzles—with all the detective work laid out.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Confessions of a Closet Medium Books 1-3 Special Edition : Three Supernatural Southern Cozy Mysteries *




  








Small-town murder mysteries, a reluctant ghost whisperer, a quirky guardian angel, a cantankerous cat, and more!

Ava Fantome sees ghosts, but lordy, she wishes she didn’t! Returning to her family home in Georgia after her Aunt Willa is murdered, she must take charge of her aunt’s business, live with a shape-shifting cat, cope with small town secrets, and deal with poltergeists, cursed objects, and malevolent spirits…and then there are the townsfolk who don’t want her messing in their affairs. It all adds up to magic, murder, laughter and love.

This boxed set includes the first three humorous paranormal cozies in the Confessions of a Closet Medium series, featuring reluctant ghost-whisperer, Ava, and her talking cat, Tabby.

If you love ghost stories, southern manners, and eccentric characters, welcome to Thornhollow! Enjoy this chance to binge read the first three books with this special boxed collection!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder at the Beacon Bakeshop (A Beacon Bakeshop Mystery Book 1)*




  








After catching her celebrity chef fiancé sizzling in the arms of another woman, Lindsey Bakewell left big city Wall Street for small town Beacon Harbor, Michigan to pursue her own passion as a pastry baker—and gets mixed up in someone’s sweet taste of revenge . . .

More interested in kneading dough than adding it up, Lindsey’s breakup inspired her to set up the shop she always wanted in a place that always made her happy. She’d spent many childhood summers near this beach community and converting the old run-down lighthouse into a bakery café and home offers a perfect fresh start for Lindsey and her devoted Newfoundland dog, Wellington.

But not everyone in town has a sweet tooth. The preservation society won’t have the lighthouse’s history sugar coated by lattes and cakes—and a protest group crashes Lindsey’s Memorial Day opening. Then her ex-fiancé Jeffrey Plank and his girlfriend Mia Long arrive to trash the place. In the ensuing chaos Mia chokes on a donut and dies.

An autopsy reveals cyanide in Mia’s bloodstream and Lindsey is the police’s prime suspect. To clear her name, she’s going to need to combine ingredients found in the town’s checkered past to uncover the identity of a desperate killer . . .

Includes Delicious Recipes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder at the Blueberry Festival (A Beacon Bakeshop Mystery Book 3)*




  








Living in a lighthouse with her dog, Lindsey Bakewell is lulled to sleep at night by the sound of Lake Michigan’s waves—and gets up at the crack of dawn to start the day at her bakery café. But someone in Beacon Harbor is about to rock the boat with murder . . .

After a career on Wall Street, Lindsey is making a different kind of dough in a pretty lakeside village, and the upcoming blueberry festival—including the pie-eating contest her bakery is hosting—is the highlight of the summer. But soon Beacon Harbor runs into a patch of trouble.

A local real estate agent gets pranked. A parade float gets pelted with water balloons. It’s all laughed off until the stunts start escalating—and looking more like sabotage. As the event turns into a debacle complete with rampaging goats, Lindsey’s sweetheart, a former SEAL, starts investigating. But the juicy mystery takes a bitter turn when a man—dressed up as a Viking—is found dead in a boat, and it’s no longer mischief but murder . . .

Includes Delicious Recipes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Pursuit: A Fox and O'Hare Novel*




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Janet Evanovich, author of the blockbuster Stephanie Plum novels, and Lee Goldberg, writer for the Monk television show, team up once again in their New York Times bestselling Fox and O’Hare series!

Nicolas Fox, international con man, thief, and one of the top ten fugitives on the FBI’s most-wanted list, has been kidnapped from a beachfront retreat in Hawaii. What the kidnapper doesn’t know is that Nick Fox has been secretly working for the FBI. It isn’t long before Nick’s covert partner, Special Agent Kate O’Hare, is in hot pursuit of the crook who stole her con man.

The trail leads to Belgium, France, and Italy, and pits Nick and Kate against their deadliest adversary yet: Dragan Kovic, an ex–Serbian military officer. He’s plotting a crime that will net him billions . . . and cost thousands of American lives.

Nick and Kate have to mount the most daring, risky, and audacious con they’ve ever attempted to save a major U.S. city from a catastrophe of epic proportions. Luckily they have the help of an eccentric out-of-work actor, a bandit who does his best work in the sewers, and Kate’s dad, Jake. The pressure’s on for Nick and Kate to make this work—even if they have to lay their lives on the line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Greyhound (Movie Tie-In): A Novel*




  








Soon to be the major motion picture Greyhound, a WWII naval thriller of "high and glittering excitement" (New York Times) from the author of the legendary Hornblower series

The mission of Commander George Krause of the United States Navy is to protect a convoy of thirty-seven merchant ships making their way across the icy North Atlantic from America to England. There, they will deliver desperately needed supplies, but only if they can make it through the wolfpack of German submarines that awaits and outnumbers them in the perilous seas. For forty eight hours, Krause will play a desperate cat and mouse game against the submarines, combating exhaustion, hunger, and thirst to protect fifty million dollars' worth of cargo and the lives of three thousand men. Originally published as The Good Shepherd and acclaimed as one of the best novels of the year upon publication in 1955, this novel is a riveting classic of WWII and naval warfare from one of the 20th century's masters of sea stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Pacific Blood: A WWII Military Fiction Novel (Decker's Marine Raiders Series Book 1) *




  








From the author of the USS Bull Shark Naval Thriller series, comes a new companion series about WWII bravery, sacrifice and adventure…

Its late summer on Guadalcanal and the Japanese are getting deadlier and more aggressive by the day. Hemmed in and short on supplies the U.S. Marine Corps fights ferociously to maintain their tenuous hold on Henderson Field.

Major Al Decker, part of an elite unit known as the Marine Raiders has put together a small crack team of battle-hardened men. Tasked with surveillance, hit and run attacks and any other dirty job that’s required, it’s Decker’s Raiders that must venture out into the deadly tropical jungles and face down marauding Japanese soldiers around every corner.

When two Marine flyers go down in heavily occupied Japanese territory, Decker and his men must split up and go out into the unknown to retrieve them. Deadly insects, crocodiles and brutal tropical conditions hinder them and make them pay for every yard… and as the two teams dig deeper into enemy occupied territory, they begin to uncover signs of a massive attack by Japanese forces intent on crushing the American presence and retaking Guadalcanal.

Bullets fly, mortars thunder and battles rage on the ground and in the skies above – can Decker’s Raiders find their men and get back to base before the mighty Imperial Army rolls over The Canal like a blood-red tsunami?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tears of the Dragon (A Xavier Greene Thriller Book 1) *




  








With the threat of global genocide looming over the world, one man races to put together the pieces before it's too late...

Xavier Greene had retreated from his life of violence. In a secluded temple, he contemplates his life as an assassin, determined to walk away from his employer, the Citadel forever.

But a vast, global conspiracy draws him back from the shadows. A deadly pathogen, Tears of the Dragon, has been created in a secret lab hidden at the base of the Masaya volcano in Nicaragua. Now it's on its way to the United States, where a group of radicals plan to release the apocalypse-level virus, unleashing untold death and destruction on millions. Xavier finds himself in a race against time to uncover the details and locate the virus before the unthinkable can happen.

Xavier's mission is complicated by the arrival of F.B.I. Agent Bill "Wild Bill" Logan. Logan is as famous around the Bureau for his unconventional style as he is closed cases. However, when he and his partner Stacy Martinez cross paths with Xavier Greene, they find themselves swept up in a conflict that could cost them their careers, if the don't lose their lives first.

Now all of them find themselves in a life or death struggle against a vast international conspiracy that threatens to consume the entire planet. With betrayals and the body count mounting, can Xavier find a way to stop Tears of the Dragon before it's too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Osiris Initiative : A Xavier Greene Thriller *




  








The hunter becomes the hunted in the pulse pounding sequel to Tears of the Dragon...

France
A routine mission in southern France turns deadly as elite assassin Xavier Greene finds himself scrambling to escape a sinister trap with trained killers closing in at every turn.

Montana, USA
A generous offer lures FBI Agent Bill Logan to meet with a mysterious benefactor, but is there more to his agenda than meets the eye?

Georgia, USA
Former FBI Agent Stacy Martinez's ongoing investigation is rocked by a series of fire bombings. But the shocking secret she discovers in the aftermath will send her halfway around the globe in a race against time.

A mysterious organization, driven by revenge, are making a play for global domination. The first step? Eliminate the Citadel and anyone associated with it. They must be stopped, but how do you combat an enemy who knows your every move before you make it?

Thrown together by fate and connected by that deadly night they shared in the desert of Arizona, can Xavier, Logan, and Martinez come together to solve the mystery before it's too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rutherford B. Hayes: The American Presidents Series: The 19th President, 1877-1881 *




  








A leader of the Reconstruction era, whose contested election eerily parallels the election debacle of 2000

The disputed election of 1876 between Rutherford B. Hayes and Samuel Tilden, in which Congress set up a special electoral commission, handing the disputed electoral votes to Hayes, brings recent events into sharp focus.

Historian Hans L. Trefousse explores Hayes's new relevance and reconsiders what many have seen as the pitfalls of his presidency. While Hayes did officially terminate the Reconstruction, Trefousse points out that this process was already well under way by the start of his term and there was little he could do to stop it. A great intellectual and one of our best-educated presidents, Hayes did much more in the way of healing the nation and elevating the presidency.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Nazi Billionaires: The Dark History of Germany's Wealthiest Dynasties*




  








“Meticulously researched …compels us to confront the current-day legacy of these Nazi ties.” —Wall Street Journal

A groundbreaking investigation of how the Nazis helped German tycoons make billions off the horrors of the Third Reich and World War II—and how America allowed them to get away with it.

In 1946, Günther Quandt—patriarch of Germany’s most iconic industrial empire, a dynasty that today controls BMW—was arrested for suspected Nazi collaboration. Quandt claimed that he had been forced to join the party by his archrival, propaganda minister Joseph Goebbels, and the courts acquitted him. But Quandt lied. And his heirs, and those of other Nazi billionaires, have only grown wealthier in the generations since, while their reckoning with this dark past remains incomplete at best. Many of them continue to control swaths of the world economy, owning iconic brands whose products blanket the globe. The brutal legacy of the dynasties that dominated Daimler-Benz, cofounded Allianz, and still control Porsche, Volkswagen, and BMW has remained hidden in plain sight—until now.

In this landmark work of investigative journalism, David de Jong reveals the true story of how Germany’s wealthiest business dynasties amassed untold money and power by abetting the atrocities of the Third Reich. Using a wealth of previously untapped sources, de Jong shows how these tycoons seized Jewish businesses, procured slave laborers, and ramped up weapons production to equip Hitler’s army as Europe burned around them. Most shocking of all, de Jong exposes how America’s political expediency enabled these billionaires to get away with their crimes, covering up a bloodstain that defiles the German and global economy to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/13/22.

Currently < $3.

*Mayday: The Decline of American Naval Supremacy *




  







As with other powerful nations throughout history, maritime supremacy has been the key to America's rise to superpower status and the relative peace of the postwar era. Over the past two decades, however, while Washington has been preoccupied with land wars in the Middle East and targeted drone-centric operations against emerging terrorist threats, the United States Navy's combat fleet has dwindled to historic lows--the smallest since before World War I. At the same time, rival nations such as China have increased the size of their navies significantly and at an extraordinary rate. Within a matter of years or even months, China will likely have the ability to deny or substantially curtail the U.S. Navy's ability to operate in the Pacific and to project power in Asia, which could have drastic consequences for the world economy.

As Seth Cropsey convincingly argues, the precipitous decline of the U.S. as a great seapower, due in large part to budget cuts, will have profound consequences sooner than we might think. In clear and concise language, Mayday tracks the modern evolution of U.S. maritime strength, where it stands now, and the likely consequences if changes are not made to both the Navy's size and shape and to the United States' strategic understanding of how to combine maritime and continental force. With the ascent of new powers not likely to slow, the best way to secure both peace and prosperity for the world may be for America to reinvest in the same naval power that made her great.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/14/22.

Currently $1.

*Simple Service: A Science Fiction Lost Colony Adventure (Martha's Sons Book 1) *




  








They're stranded beyond the known stars. Will Peter Dawe’s perilous mission with a brother he despises end in death?

A lost starship’s settlers, isolated on an uncharted alien world, manage to terraform a mountain-ringed valley into a rich replica of Earth. Despite their success reproducing the environment they need to survive and thrive, only tenuous forces hold together the human colony on the world of Not What We Were Looking For. The governor’s appropriation of the western settlers’ weapons for the city strains those bonds to breaking point—and then beyond when Peter Dawe’s father sends him to get the weapons back.

Twenty-year-old Peter Dawe’s restless nature easily endures the lost colony world’s rigors. His genetic modifications make it even easier. So when Peter retrieves the family weapon, he also brings back a motorbike, a piece of technology no longer available to everyone.

It would be a fine prize to keep to himself. He won it. He earned it. He quickly learns that his brother Simon lies in wait to take what isn’t his. Simon wants more than just the motorbike. He wants Peter’s glory.

But when Peter’s father forces him to take his hated older brother on Peter’s next mission, the pair must not only navigate the city’s perils and politics but learn to work together—when neither thinks the other should be in charge. Their success—and their very lives—depend on it. Or will Peter be proven right that he should have faced this task alone?

Simple Service is the first book in the immersive Martha's Sons science fiction series. If you like gripping action, insurmountable odds, and alien worlds, you’ll love Laura Montgomery’s tale of a man determined not to let family ties sabotage mission success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Firstborn: The Complete Series *




  








Humans are prey. Holding off the hunters will require falling in with the enemy.

For the first time, grab the complete box set of the bestselling trilogy readers have dubbed "SPECTACULAR," "BRILLIANTLY IMAGINATIVE," and "UNPUTDOWNABLE."

The invaders didn't come in spaceships. They stepped through a glowing portal and brought death and magic to humankind...

Fifty years later, the surviving humans are little more than prey. Prey that huddles in their ruined cities, dependent on the mercy of unseen benefactors.

But the price for that mercy—for survival—is surrendering every firstborn to a fate unknown. And today is Nova's turn.

Once a firstborn steps through the portal, all anyone is sure of is that they're never seen again. But Nova is determined not to fail in her duty—either the one assigned to her at birth, or the one she assigned herself. Because in the deepest, darkest chamber of her heart, she's sworn to do whatever is necessary to survive, observe, and play the game until she can show these supposed benefactors the same brand of mercy they've offered her people.

Yet what she discovers on the other side is unlike any of the hundreds of scenarios she's had seventeen years to conjure up. And by the time the pieces begin to make sense, she realizes the truth is far darker than anyone back home comprehends.

And worse, that the ruthless enemies she's grown up hating might just be the key to saving what remains of her world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Oblivion Black: Post-apocalyptic horror*




  







A post apocalyptic horror novel. In 1968, eccentric billionaire Joseph Jennings builds a nuclear bunker deep within a mountain in Alaska. The caverns have been used by humans before: ancient paintings depict figures surrounding an altar, worshipping a dark, monstrous creature. Jenning's behaviour becomes increasingly erratic: he never leaves the bunker, and becomes obsessed with the paintings and the creature. He disappears. The cavern is abandoned. The project aborted. Fifty years later, the bunker has been transformed into the Sanctuary - an exclusive retreat for the world’s wealthiest elite. War looms, and the elite flee to the Sanctuary as a nuclear apocalypse unfolds. Then the killings begin. Something else is in there. It always has been.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Curious Charms of Arthur Pepper*




  








From the author of Rise and Shine Benedict Stone, now an original movie on Hallmark.

“An endearing celebration of life.” -RealSimple.com

Perfect for fans of A Man Called Ove, this curiously charming debut follows a lovable widower and his life-changing adventure of love and self-discovery.

Sixty-nine-year-old Arthur Pepper lives a simple life. He gets out of bed at precisely 7:30 a.m., just as he did when his wife, Miriam, was alive. He dresses in the same gray slacks and mustard sweater vest, waters his fern, Frederica, and heads out to his garden.

But on the one-year anniversary of Miriam’s death, something changes. Sorting through Miriam’s possessions, Arthur finds an exquisite gold charm bracelet he’s never seen before. What follows is a surprising and unforgettable odyssey that takes Arthur from London to Paris and as far as India in an epic quest to find out the truth about his wife’s secret life before they met—a journey that leads him to find hope and healing in the most unexpected places.

Featuring an unforgettable cast of characters with big hearts and irresistible flaws, The Curious Charms of Arthur Pepper is a joyous reminder of life’s infinite possibilities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Outwitting History: The Amazing Adventures of a Man Who Rescued a Million Yiddish Books *




  








This true story of a quest to save Jewish literature is “a detective story, a profound history lesson, and a poignant evocation of a bygone world” (The Boston Globe).

In 1980 an entire body of Jewish literature—the physical remnant of Yiddish culture—was on the verge of extinction. Precious volumes that had survived Hitler and Stalin were being passed down from older generations of immigrants to their non-Yiddish-speaking children, only to be discarded or destroyed. So Aaron Lansky, a twenty-three-year-old graduate student, issued a worldwide appeal for unwanted Yiddish works.

Lansky’s passion led him to travel from house to house collecting the books—and the stories of these Jewish refugees and the vibrant intellectual world they inhabited. He and a team of volunteers salvaged books from dusty attics, crumbling basements, demolition sites, and dumpsters. When they began, scholars thought that fewer than seventy thousand Yiddish books existed. In fact, Lansky’s project would go on to save over 1.5 million volumes, from famous writers like Sholem Aleichem and I. B. Singer to one-of-a-kind Soviet prints. This true account of his journey is both “extraordinary” (The Boston Globe) and “entertaining” (Los Angeles Times).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Love Story [50th Anniversary Edition]: A Novel *




  








“Funny, touching and infused with wonder, as all love stories should be.” —San Francisco Examiner

The iconic tale of love and loss that has touched the hearts of millions, Love Story has become one of the most adored novels of our time. It has sold more than twenty-one million copies worldwide and became a blockbuster film starring Ryan O'Neal and Ali McGraw. It is the story that told the world, “Love means never having to say you’re sorry.” This special anniversary edition includes an introduction by the author's daughter, Francesca Segal.

This is the story of Oliver Barrett IV, a rich jock from a stuffy WASP family on his way to a Harvard degree and a career in law, and Jenny Cavilleri, a wisecracking working-class beauty studying music at Radcliffe.

Opposites in nearly every way, Oliver and Jenny are kindred spirits from vastly different worlds. Their attraction to each other is immediate and powerful, and together they share a love that defies everything.

This is their story—a story of two young people and a love so uncompromising it will bring joy to your heart and tears to your eyes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Speak, Okinawa: A Memoir *




  








A “hauntingly beautiful memoir about family and identity” (NPR) and a young woman's journey to understanding her complicated parents—her mother an Okinawan war bride, her father a Vietnam veteran—and her own, fraught cultural heritage.

Elizabeth's mother was working as a nightclub hostess on U.S.-occupied Okinawa when she met the American soldier who would become her husband. The language barrier and power imbalance that defined their early relationship followed them to the predominantly white, upstate New York suburb where they moved to raise their only daughter. There, Elizabeth grew up with the trappings of a typical American childhood and adolescence. Yet even though she felt almost no connection to her mother's distant home, she also felt out of place among her peers.

Decades later, Elizabeth comes to recognize the shame and self-loathing that haunt both her and her mother, and attempts a form of reconciliation, not only to come to terms with the embattled dynamics of her family but also to reckon with the injustices that reverberate throughout the history of Okinawa and its people. Clear-eyed and profoundly humane, Speak, Okinawa is a startling accomplishment—a heartfelt exploration of identity, inheritance, forgiveness, and what it means to be an American.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tall Tales & Witchy Fails (A Witch on the Rocks Cozy Mystery Book 1)*




  








Splat.
That’s the sound Hali Waverly made when she hit the pavement after a drunken billionaire ran her over with his golf cart.

Cha-ching.
That’s the sound her bank account made when his handlers got him under control and swooped in to buy Hali off. The offer? Ownership of a tiki bar on the property of a busy resort and lodging in one of the villas on St. Pete Beach.

Now Hali is officially successful. That doesn’t mean her life is a beach of roses.

When private investigator Grayson “Gray” Hunter shows up asking questions about a missing woman, Hali is evasive. It’s not because she doesn’t want to help as much as she’s already running her own investigation with the help of her best friend, another witch, and a group of sirens who control the beach.

Gray and Hali lock horns as they continuously cross paths with one another, to the point where they agree to join forces … but only temporarily.

Evil is stalking the resort. Young women are going missing at every turn. It’s going to take a mixture of magic and might to save the day … and even that might not be enough.

St. Petersburg has a new crime-fighting team. Are they strong enough to survive the rising tide and take down a monster?
You’re about to find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tail Gait: A Mrs. Murphy Mystery*




  








There’s nothing like a tail well told. Rita Mae Brown and her feline co-author Sneaky Pie Brown return with an all-new mystery featuring Mary Minor “Harry” Haristeen, crime-solving cats Mrs. Murphy and Pewter, and ever-faithful Tee Tucker the corgi.

TAIL GAIT

Spring has sprung in Crozet, Virginia—a time for old friends to gather and bid farewell to the doldrums of winter. Harry and her husband, Fair, are enjoying a cozy dinner with some of the town’s leading citizens, including beloved University of Virginia history professor Greg “Ginger” McConnell and several members of UVA’s celebrated 1959 football team. But beneath the cloak of conviviality lurks a sinister specter from the distant past that threatens to put all their lives in jeopardy.

When Professor McConnell is found murdered on the golf course the next day—gunned down in broad daylight by an unseen killer—no one can fathom a motive, let alone find a suspect. Just as Harry and her furry cohorts begin nosing into the case, however, a homeless UVA alum confesses to the crime. Trouble is, no one believes that the besotted former All-American could have done the foul deed—especially after Mrs. Murphy, Pewter, and Tucker make another gruesome discovery.

As the questions surrounding Ginger’s death pile up, Harry’s search for answers takes her down the fascinating byways of Virginia’s Revolutionary past. The professor was something of a sleuth himself, it seems, and the centuries-old mystery he was unraveling may well have put a target on his back. As Harry edges closer to identifying an elusive killer, her animal companions sense danger—and rally to find a way to keep Harry from disappearing into history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Peril at End House: A Hercule Poirot Mystery (Hercule Poirot series Book 8 ) *




  








In the Agatha Christie classic Peril at End House, a young woman who has recently survived a series of very close calls appears to be the target of a dedicated killer—and it’s up to Hercule Poirot to save her life.

On holiday on the Cornish Riviera, Hercule Poirot is alarmed to hear pretty Nick Buckley describe her recent “accidental brushes with death.” First, on a treacherous Cornish hillside, the brakes on her car failed. Then, on a coastal path, a falling boulder missed her by inches. Later, an oil painting fell and almost crushed her in bed.

So when Poirot finds a bullet hole in Nick’s sun hat, he decides that this girl needs his help. Can he find the would-be killer before he hits his target?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Alice Isn't Dead: A Novel *




  








A New York Times Bestseller

From the bestselling co-author of It Devours! and Welcome to Night Vale comes a fast-paced thriller about a truck driver searching across America for the wife she had long assumed to be dead.

“This isn’t a story. It’s a road trip."

Keisha Taylor lived a quiet life with her wife, Alice, until the day that Alice disappeared. After months of searching, presuming she was dead, Keisha held a funeral, mourned, and gradually tried to get on with her life. But that was before Keisha started to see her wife, again and again, in the background of news reports from all over America. Alice isn’t dead, and she is showing up at every major tragedy and accident in the country.

Following a line of clues, Keisha takes a job as a long-haul truck driver and begins searching for Alice. She eventually stumbles on an otherworldly conflict being waged in the quiet corners of our nation’s highway system—uncovering a conspiracy that goes way beyond one missing woman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Noise Downstairs: A Novel *




  








The New York Times bestselling author of No Time for Goodbye returns with a haunting psychological thriller that blends the twists and turns of Gillian Flynn with the driving suspense of Harlan Coben, in which a man is troubled by odd sounds for which there is no rational explanation.

College professor Paul Davis is a normal guy with a normal life. Until, driving along a deserted road late one night, he surprises a murderer disposing of a couple of bodies. That’s when Paul’s "normal" existence is turned upside down. After nearly losing his own life in that encounter, he finds himself battling PTSD, depression, and severe problems at work. His wife, Charlotte, desperate to cheer him up, brings home a vintage typewriter—complete with ink ribbons and heavy round keys—to encourage him to get started on that novel he’s always intended to write.

However, the typewriter itself is a problem. Paul swears it’s possessed and types by itself at night. But only Paul can hear the noise coming from downstairs; Charlotte doesn’t hear a thing. And she worries he’s going off the rails.

Paul believes the typewriter is somehow connected to the murderer he discovered nearly a year ago. The killer had made his victims type apologies to him before ending their lives. Has another sick twist of fate entwined his life with the killer—could this be the same machine? Increasingly tormented but determined to discover the truth and confront his nightmare, Paul begins investigating the deaths himself.

But that may not be the best thing to do. Maybe Paul should just take the typewriter back to where his wife found it. Maybe he should stop asking questions and simply walk away while he can. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Devil's Crossing (A Preacher & MacCallister Western Book 4) *




  








Settling the American West required true grit, fortitude, and when necessary, shedding blood. It also required men like Preacher and MacCallister to enforce peace in a land where the law was scarce—and justice was delivered from the barrel of a gun . . .

THE DEVIL’S CROSSING

Wagon trains carrying immigrants along the Oregon Trail are falling prey to outlaws. Most families surrender their valuables and goods peacefully, but anybody brave enough to resist gets a bullet. The gang’s latest victim was a wagon master who sought to protect his charges only to die in the dust. With the blood of good men being spilled and families being terrorized, Preacher and Jamie MacCallister volunteer to escort the next wagon train.

Preacher travels with the settlers while MacCallister trails along at a distance, scouting for trouble. Their odyssey across the unforgiving territory takes them through violent storms and into the sights of hostile Indians. Battered and weary, the travelers are no match for the blood-lusting, trigger-happy gang—and Preacher is unprepared to meet the one outlaw he never expected to see again . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Above Suspicion *




  








Two married academics are recruited to search for a missing spy in this bestselling espionage thriller that takes readers into the heart of Nazi Germany just before World War II

Richard and Frances Myles are preparing for their annual European summer vacation in 1939 when they are visited at their Oxford college by old friend Peter Galt, who has a seemingly simple job for them. But in the heightened atmosphere of pre-war Europe, nobody is above suspicion. In fact, it seems the husband and wife are being carefully monitored by shadowy figures . . .

Above Suspicion was MacInnes’ breakthrough book, a bestseller published in 1941 and released as a movie in 1943, directed by Richard Thorpe and starring Joan Crawford and Fred MacMurray.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tear It Down (A Peter Ash Novel Book 4) *




  








In the new edge-of-your-seat adventure from national bestselling author Nick Petrie, Peter Ash pursues one case--and stumbles into another--in the City of the Blues.

Iraq war veteran Peter Ash is restless in the home he shares with June Cassidy in Washington State. June knows Peter needs to be on the move, so she sends him to Memphis to help her friend Wanda Wyatt, a photographer and war correspondent who's been receiving peculiar threats. When Peter arrives in Memphis, however, he finds the situation has gone downhill fast--someone has just driven a dump truck into Wanda's living room. But neither Wanda nor Peter can figure out why.
At the same time, a young homeless street musician finds himself roped into a plan to rob a jewelry store. The heist doesn't go as planned, and the young man finds himself holding a sack full of Rolexes and running for his life. When his getaway car breaks down, he steals a new one at gunpoint--Peter's 1968 green Chevrolet pickup truck.

Peter likes the skinny kid's smarts and attitude, but he soon discovers that the desperate musician is in far worse trouble than he knows. And Wanda's troubles are only beginning. Peter finds himself stuck between Memphis gangsters--looking for Rolexes and revenge--and a Mississippi ex-con and his hog-butcher brother looking for a valuable piece of family history that goes all the way back to the Civil War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Scotland's Merlin: A Medieval Legend and Its Dark Age Origins*


  








A medieval historian “cut through centuries of confusion and complexity” to uncover the mystery behind the legendary wizard in King Arthur’s court (Undiscovered Scotland).

Who was Merlin? Is the famous wizard of Arthurian legend based on a real person? In this book, Merlin’s origins are traced back to the story of Lailoken, a mysterious “wild man” who is said to have lived in the Scottish Lowlands in the sixth century AD. The book considers the question of whether Lailoken belongs to myth or reality. It looks at the historical background of his story and discusses key characters such as Saint Kentigern of Glasgow and King Rhydderch of Dumbarton, as well as important events such as the Battle of Arfderydd.

Lailoken’s reappearance in medieval Welsh literature as the fabled prophet Myrddin is also examined. Myrddin himself was eventually transformed into Merlin the wizard, King Arthur’s friend and mentor. This is the Merlin we recognize today, not only in art and literature but also on screen. His earlier forms are less familiar, more remote, but can still be found among the lore and legend of the Dark Ages. Behind them we catch fleeting glimpses of an original figure who perhaps really did exist: a solitary fugitive, tormented by his experience of war, who roamed the hills and forests of southern Scotland long ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Who, the What, and the When: 65 Artists Illustrate the Secret Sidekicks of History *




  








Stories and portraits of sixty-five unsung heroes behind some of history’s greatest achievements in the arts, politics, science, and technology.

Explore the secret stories of the individuals behind some of the most legendary figures in the arts, politics, science, and technology in this fascinating compendium of historical fact and biographical trivia. Learn about Michael and Joy Brown, who gifted Harper Lee a year’s worth of wages to help her write To Kill a Mockingbird. Meet Thomas A. Watson, the assistant who built the telephone Alexander Graham Bell invented. And read about Sam Shaw, the man whose iconic photographs helped make Marilyn Monroe the enduring legend she is today. Each individual’s incredible story is told by a noted historian and illustrated in a sumptuous portrait by one of today’s hottest artists. History has never been so captivating or looked so good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Escape Artist: The Incredible Second World War of Johnny Peck*




  







The never-before-told story of World War II escape artist extraordinaire, Johnny Peck.

In August 1941, an eighteen-year-old Australian soldier made his first prison break an audacious night-time escape from a German prisoner-of-war camp in Crete. Astoundingly, this was only the first of many escapes.

An infantryman in the 2/7 Battalion, Johnny Peck was first thrown into battle against Italian forces in the Western Desert. Campaigns against Hitlers Wehrmacht and Luftwaffe in Greece and Crete followed. When Crete fell to the Germans at the end of May 1941, Peck was trapped on the island with hundreds of other men. On the run, they depended on their wits, the kindness of strangers, and sheer good luck.

When Pecks luck ran out, he was taken captive by the Germans, then the Italians. Later, after his release from a Piedmontese jail following the Italian Armistice of 1943, and at immense risk to his own life, Peck devoted himself to helping POWs cross the Alps to safety. Captured once more, Peck was sentenced to death and detained in Milans notorious, Gestapo-run San Vittore prison until escaping again, this time into Switzerland.

Historian Peter Monteath reveals the action-packed tale of one young Australian soldier and his remarkable war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The US Marines in World War II: Illustrated History of U.S. Marines' Campaigns in Europe, Africa and the Pacific: Pearl Harbor, Battle of Cape Gloucester, ... Battle of Iwo Jima, Occupation of Japan *




  








This edition represents a thoroughly written history of Marines' military campaigns in Europe, Africa and the Pacific during the Second World War. Marines played a central role in the Pacific War, along with the U.S. Army. The battles of Guadalcanal, Bougainville, Tarawa, Guam, Tinian, Cape Gloucester, Saipan, Peleliu, Iwo Jima, and Okinawa saw fierce fighting between Marines and the Imperial Japanese Army. By the end of the war, the Corps expanded from two brigades to six divisions, five air wings and supporting troops, totaling about 485,000 Marines. In addition, 20 defense battalions and a parachute battalion were raised. Nearly 87,000 Marines were casualties during World War II, and 82 were awarded the Medal of Honor.
Contents:
Origin of the Marine Corps
The Marine Corps on the Eve of War
Marines Defending American Soil
Pearl Harbor
Battle of Wake Island
Marines Campaign in Europe and Africa
Europe and North Africa
Defense of Iceland
Marines Campaign in the Pacific Rim
Defense of the Philippines
Solomon Islands Campaign
Guadalcanal Campaign
Marshall Islands Campaign
Battle of Tarawa
Battle of Cape Gloucester
Battle of Saipan
Battle of Guam
Battle of Peleliu
Battle of Tinian
Liberation of the Philippines
Marines Campaign in Japan
Battle of Iwo Jima
Battle of Okinawa
Occupation of Japan


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Iwo Jima: World War II Veterans Remember the Greatest Battle of the Pacific *




  








“A vivid and compelling account by a true master of oral history.” —General James L. Jones, USMC (Ret.), Supreme Allied Commander, Europe

On February 19, 1945, nearly 70,000 American soldiers invaded a tiny volcanic island in the Pacific. Over the next thirty-five days, approximately 28,000 soldiers died, including nearly 22,000 Japanese and 6,821 Americans, making Iwo Jima one of the costliest battles of World War II. In his most important work to date, best-selling author Larry Smith lets twenty-two veterans of the conflict tell the story of this epic clash in their own words.

Many of these soldiers were no more than teenagers when they answered their country’s call, and yet the men relate the momentous events of this terrible conflict as if they occurred just last year, instead of more than half a century ago. Describing the initial charge across the treacherous black ash of the landing beach under heavy fire is Chuck Lindberg, the last survivor of the two teams that planted the flags on Mount Suribachi—a moment captured forever in Joe Rosenthal’s iconic photograph for the Associated Press. General Fred Haynes recounts his heroic attempts to keep order amid tremendous casualties on the battlefield. Woody Williams and George Wahlen, two of the battle’s twenty-six Medal of Honor recipients, tell their unbelievable stories, and Samuel Tso relates his role as one of the famous Navajo code talkers.

Though the flags went up just days after the invasion, the fighting wasn’t over: through nearly eight miles of tunnels, thousands of Japanese troops defended the island despite hundred-degree heat, famine rations, and the overpowering stench of sulfur. To get both sides of the story, Smith interviewed the daughter of Captain Tsunezo Wachi, one of the most prominent Japanese survivors, and presents new evidence about the disappearance of the famed Japanese commander Lieutenant General Tadamichi Kuribayashi, who waged a brilliant defense of the island only to allegedly commit suicide rather than submit to the Americans.

Smith also investigates the controversy surrounding Rosenthal’s famous photograph of the flag raising, and he interviews bomber and fighter crewmen to hear firsthand whether they believed the terrible cost of capturing the island was truly justified by its strategic use as an emergency stop for B-29 Superfortress bombers. Through the story of Navy Cross recipient John Ripley, Smith brings the history of the island up-to-date—from its return to Japan in 1968 to the dramatic discoveries made in the caves of Iwo in the 1980s and the Japanese-American Reunion of Honor now held annually on the island.

With dozens of photographs and maps, Iwo Jima is a stunning history of this emblematic battle, but it is also a personal history of the generation of soldiers, many now in their final years, who waged one of the most important wars in American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*U.S. Marines on Iwo Jima *




  







The US Marines on Iwo Jima, first published in 1945, and written by five on-the-scene combat correspondents, is a highly readable account of the invasion by U.S. Marines of this tiny yet strategically important volcanic island. The book is based on each author's own observations while on the island, plus the experiences of dozens of men involved in various aspects of the intense fighting. Presented in chronological order, the battle unfolds from the initial D-Day air force bombings and naval barrage, to the amphibious assault, to the slow gains made each day as the Marines inched forward under heavy fire.

Despite its small size, Iwo Jima was considered the most heavily fortified island in the world, supporting thousands of nearly bomb-proof shelters and caves, hundreds of reinforced machine-gun, mortar, tank, and artillery positions, and more than 20,000 fanatical Japanese defenders. Included is a roster of Marines killed or missing in the battle, plus 12 maps and 32 pages of photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Man on the Moon: The Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts *




  








"The authoritative masterpiece" (L. A. Times) on the Apollo space program and NASA's journey to the moon

This acclaimed portrait of heroism and ingenuity captures a watershed moment in human history. The astronauts themselves have called it the definitive account of their missions. On the night of July 20, 1969, our world changed forever when Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin walked on the moon. Based on in-depth interviews with twenty-three of the twenty-four moon voyagers, as well as those who struggled to get the program moving, A Man on the Moon conveys every aspect of the Apollo missions with breathtaking immediacy and stunning detail.

A Man on the Moon is also the basis for the acclaimed miniseries produced by Tom Hanks, From the Earth to the Moon, now airing and streaming again on HBO in celebration of the 50th anniversary of Apollo 11.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Reluctant Warrior: The Military Draft, the Navy F4 Phantom, Vietnam, and Top Gun *




  







A memoir of a Navy pilot during the war in Vietnam.This story is written from the author’s memory and from personal documents, lecture notes, handouts, and manuals that he retained from his active duty days. “An acquaintance of mine commented that perhaps if you demonstrated that you could land on the boat once, you pretty much had that skill locked in, and subsequent landings would be a repeat of the first one. “It doesn’t quite work that way. The plane doesn’t magically arrive at a certain spot in the sky. The pilot has to fly it there every time. No two landings are identical and you have to fly each approach individually.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/14/22.

Currently $3.

*To North Vietnam and Back Again: A Personal Account of Navy A-6 Intruder Operations in Vietnam*




  







This is an autobiography of Edward C. Engle. It tells the story of his childhood and education and eventual migration to the Navy as a bombardier/navigator in the A-6 Intruder aircraft. He explains the systems, the tactics, and the ordnance used against an implacable enemy over Laos, South Vietnam, North Vietnam, and Cambodia. After he returned, the book continues with his life in further assignments, eventual career change to aeronautical engineering duty officer, his participation in the Cold War and European Theater operations as part of the National Space Program, and the closing assignments of his career working on developing the requirements for the Navys Force Network Concept.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/15/22.


Currently $1.

*Diffusion Box Set: An Alien First Contact Adventure Series *




  








*INCLUDES THE ENTIRE SERIES. Over 1,200 pages to feed your sense of wonder.*

Something amazing lies hidden in the remote jungle wilderness of New Guinea. It is unremarkable in appearance yet beautiful in purpose. It is intelligent yet not human. It is a gift. But gifts always come at a price.

Together in one box set for the first time, the Diffusion series is a story of first contact unlike any other. As one reviewer states, reading this series is “like entering a mystifying portal and attaching jumper cables to your imagination.”

Books included in this complete box set:

Diffusion
Infusion
Profusion
Savage
Blue Arrow


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*How to Buy a Planet: Fun & fast-paced sci-fi comedy satire (The Cleremont Conjectures Book 1)*




  








*The Earth has been sold. What could possibly go wrong?*
SHORTLISTED for The Selfies Fiction Award 2021

FINALIST, Page Turner Awards 2021

It’s the Year 2024. Drowning in debt following the pandemic and facing ruin, the world's leaders have taken the only logical decision.

They’ve sold the planet.

When Toby, a penniless student, and his two new flatmates find out one morning on TV, they're surprised to find the Earth’s new alien owners are staggeringly cute and bring the promise of a debt-free future. They're just getting ready to celebrate along with the rest of the world, when a chance encounter with a mysterious professor reveals the truth. And there’s a glitch: the Earth is about to be destroyed.

Fresh, fun and fast-paced, How to Buy a Planet is the unforgettable tale of three students on an impossible quest to beat the system. If you're a fan of Douglas Adams, Terry Pratchett, or sci-fi hero, Doctor Who, this is the must-read novel of 2022.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ships of Air: The Fall of Ile-Rien (The Fall of Ile-Rien Trilogy Book 2)*




  








Despite a valiant struggle against superior forces, the country of Ile-Rien has fallen to the onslaught of the relentless Gardier, a faceless army of sorcerers determined to conquer all civilization.

To save the remnants of her country, former playwright Tremaine Valiarde undertakes an epic journey to stop the Gardier. Rescuing the proud ship Queen Ravenna from destruction, Tremaine and a resolute band of sorcerers and warriors set sail across magical seas on a voyage of danger and discovery. For the secret to defeating the enemy -- and to rescuing the world from the Gardier's inimitable hatred -- lies far beyond the walls of the world, and only the tenuous ties of friendship and honor will keep the band together.

But the Gardier are not the only evil in this tumultuous world, and an ancient terror stalks the ornate rooms and shadowy decks of the Queen Ravenna -- a force so malevolent and enigmatic that even the growing power of the sorcerer's sphere may not be enough to save Ile-Rien from utter ruin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Devil's Island *




  








Devil's Island . . . an abandoned island in the Caribbean Sea with a dark and bloody past . . . an island with a terrible secret.

Nick Gorman, a billionaire movie producer, assembles a team of ghost hunters and scientists to investigate the Thornhill Manor on Devil's Island . . . the most haunted place in the world that no one's ever heard of. He's there to find proof of ghosts, evidence of an afterlife. But he's also there to uncover a secret hidden on the island that could change all of humanity.

The ghost hunting team is led by Shane Edwards, who lost his TV show in a scandal and now is a disgrace in the ghost hunting world; this is his last chance to redeem himself and revive his career. But as soon as he steps foot on Devil's Island, he realizes this is no ordinary haunted manor - this is a place where everyone will face horrors they never could have imagined, an island that brings their darkest fears to life.

As Nick gets closer to unearthing the secret on the island, Shane begins to wonder if any of them will survive their two-night stay on Devil's Island.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Harriet the Spy *




  








It's no secret that Harriet the Spy is a timeless classic that kids will love! Every day can be an adventure if you just look carefully enough!

Harriet M. Welsch is a spy. In her notebook, she writes down everything she knows about everyone, even her classmates and her best friends. Then Harriet loses track of her notebook, and it ends up in the wrong hands. Before she can stop them, her friends have read the always truthful, sometimes awful things she’s written about each of them. Will Harriet find a way to put her life and her friendships back together?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Founders' Revolution: The Forgotten History & Principles of the Declaration of Independence*




  








A historian’s “revealing and much-needed retelling of the writing of the Declaration of Independence and the events that led up to it” (William D. Watkins, author of The New Absolutes).

Tying American history to our current political climate, The Founders’ Revolution is designed to help readers understand the principles embedded in the Declaration of Independence. The book unpacks the intent of the Founding Fathers in drafting the document, and the historical circumstances surrounding its development.

Every charge and every paragraph of the Declaration of Independence is discussed with supporting evidence coming from the original words of the Founding Fathers and other original source documents. The Founders’ Revolution also makes astute comparisons between actions taken by America’s current federal government and those taken by the King of England at the time of the Declaration, showing how our founding document and its principles are still applicable today.

In this revealing history, readers will rediscover the forgotten treasures of the Declaration of Independence, recognizing the dedication of the Founding Fathers to the principles written down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bicycling with Butterflies: My 10,201-Mile Journey Following the Monarch Migration *




  








Winner of the 2021 National Outdoor Book Award

Sara Dykman made history when she became the first person to bicycle alongside monarch butterflies on their storied annual migration—a round-trip adventure that included three countries and more than 10,000 miles. Equally remarkable, she did it solo, on a bike cobbled together from used parts. Her panniers were recycled buckets.

In Bicycling with Butterflies, Dykman recounts her incredible journey and the dramatic ups and downs of the nearly nine-month odyssey. We’re beside her as she navigates unmapped roads in foreign countries, checks roadside milkweed for monarch eggs, and shares her passion with eager schoolchildren, skeptical bar patrons, and unimpressed border officials. We also meet some of the ardent monarch stewards who supported her efforts, from citizen scientists and researchers to farmers and high-rise city dwellers.

With both humor and humility, Dykman offers a compelling story, confirming the urgency of saving the threatened monarch migration—and the other threatened systems of nature that affect the survival of us all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*An Edge in the Kitchen: The Ultimate Guide to Kitchen Knives—How to Buy Them, Keep Them Razor Sharp, and Use Them Like a Pro *




  








Why are most of us so woefully uninformed about our kitchen knives? We are intimidated by our knives when they are sharp, annoyed by them when they are dull, and quietly ashamed that we don't know how to use them with any competence. For a species that has been using knives for nearly as long as we have been walking upright, that's a serious problem. An Edge in the Kitchen is the solution, an intelligent and delightful debunking of the mysteries of kitchen knives once and for all. If you can stack blocks, you can cut restaurant-quality diced vegetables. If you can fold a paper airplane, you can sharpen your knives better than many professionals.

Veteran cook Chad Ward provides an in-depth guide to the most important tool in the kitchen, including how to choose the best kitchen knives in your price range, practical tutorials on knife skills, a step-by-step section on sharpening, and more——all illustrated with beautiful photographs throughout. Along the way you will discover what a cow sword is, and why you might want one; why chefs are abandoning their heavy knives in droves; and why the Pinch and the Claw, strange as they may sound, are in fact the best way to make precision vegetable cuts with speed and style.

An Edge in the Kitchen is the one and only guide to the most important tool in the kitchen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death Retired Complete Series Collection (Death Retired Mysteries)*




  








Former soul collector Geoff and his possessed bobcat Clarence solve murder mysteries with the help of their magical neighbors in this complete series collection. Included:

Death Retires

Death's not taking a holiday, he's retired.

Or he was, until murder intrudes on his quiet retirement plans. Geoff's stalked by ghosts, and his former bosses have saddled him with the care of a possessed bobcat. With his beautiful neighbor Sylvie and his cat's help, can he solve a fiendish crime?

A Date With Death

First dates are killer.

Retired soul collector Geoff knows little of modern courting customs. Unfortunately, his best resource is a possessed bobcat with suspect views on women. But those problems pale when murder intrudes on Geoff and Sylvie’s first date.

Will our couple kill the date, or catch the killer together?

On the Street Where Death Lives

Skeletons in the closet…

The living have them, but what about ghosts? Geoff’s about to find out.

He’s convinced his ghostly neighbor Ginny was murdered. When he starts digging for answers, he unearths more than facts.

Join Geoff, his favorite bobcat Clarence, Sylvie, and a gang of supernatural misfits as they investigate murders, both past and present!

With a Little Bit of Death

Spelled into Silence

Before Clarence was a man possessing a bobcat, he was a murder victim. Now that he’s beginning to trust Geoff, he’s revealed a little of his background…and asked Geoff to find his murderer.

Geoff can either do the legwork himself or unlock the spell that keeps Clarence from telling anyone who hurt him.

What nefarious magic is meddling with Clarence’s free will and why?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder in the Cookbook Nook: A Southern Culinary Cozy Mystery for Book Lovers (A Book Retreat Mystery 7) *




  








The witty new story from the bestselling author of The Secret Book & Scone Society series is perfect for bibliophiles who love a A Bookish Cook-Off with a little murder on the side…

“Love Chopped and mysteries? This delightful character-driven cozy is just the treat for you.” —Kirkus Reviews

Six chefs are preparing to compete in an outdoor tent at Storyton Hall in Virginia for prizes that will boost their careers—but is there someone who can’t stand the heat? It looks that way when one of the contestants is found dead in a pantry packed with two centuries’ worth of cookbooks, among other treasures and rarities.

Could there be a connection to other recent events in town, like tampering with the costume of a local mascot? Jane isn’t sure, but after someone serves a second course of murder, the kitchen must be closed and the killer must be found . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Julia Lives in a Van Cozy Mystery Box Set Books 1 – 3: A Fun Cozy Mystery Box Set Series *




  








*Now, You Can Get Books 1 - 3 of the Julia Lives in a Van Cozy Mystery Series as a Box Set for 40% Off!*


About the Series

A year after her divorce, 48-year-old Julia Ross sells everything and heads out to become a nomad, camping her way across Florida and the Southeastern United States. Julia has no real plan in mind, and her only goal is to focus on herself and have fun hiking, biking, and exploring nature. Unfortunately, every time she moves to a new campground, there's a murder that Julia unwillingly gets dragged into.

Early on in her travels, Julia rescues an adorable pup named Toby, who becomes her traveling and sleuthing companion. Also, she meets two older women who quickly become her best friends. Nature, an adorable dog, three best friends, and, of course, murders to solve…what more could you want in a cozy mystery series?


Here's a Rundown of the First Three Books

Book 1: The Case of the Fugitive Flamingo

The Case of the Fugitive Flamingo is the first book in the Julia Lives in a Van series. It's a light-hearted, cozy murder mystery with a delightful cast of characters, including Julia and her two new camping friends, Dottie and Penelope. The story takes place in an idyllic state park in the Florida Panhandle outside of Panama City. This book is safe for anyone at any age to read. It has no swearing, no explicit content, and no gore. Yes, there's a murder to solve, but this is all done against a backdrop of exquisite natural beauty, budding friendships, and of course, birdwatching.


Book 2: The Case of the Cautious Crow

Julia's cousin, Clarice, asks her to housesit the family's beachfront mansion in the ultra-tony enclave of SeaBreeze, Florida. Clarice's mother, who recently passed away, has a fortune of artwork in the house, and the family is worried contractors might "sticky finger" some of the priceless treasures. Julia happily agrees to spend the next few weeks living at Aunt Samantha's to watch over things. Unbeknownst to Julia, a hurricane is brewing off of the Yucatan Peninsula, and it's headed directly toward SeaBreeze. Not only that, but two people die under mysterious circumstances. As usual, the authorities have everything balled up, leaving Julia and her friends to solve the murder and locate the real killer.


Book 3: The Case of the Pernicious Parrot

During Christmas break, Julia and her daughter, Becky, head to the Florida Keys for a month of birdwatching, snorkeling, boating, and fun. On the first day of the Annual Florida Keys Birding Competition, the head of a rival birding club is found dead on a small island near Big Pine Key, and Julia is thrown into yet another murder investigation. As usual, the authorities are entirely off base, and it's up to Julia and her friends to solve the murder. Nothing is straightforward, though. Things quickly go from bad to worse, and Julia's daughter becomes a potential victim of a psychopathic killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Endangered Species (Anna Pigeon Mysteries Book 5) *




  








Tough, likable park ranger Anna Pigeon is back in another high-spirited outdoors adventure/mystery.

Anna has been assigned a three-week posting on Georgia's isolated Cumberland Island. Despite the breathtaking natural setting, Anna finds time weighing heavily as she works tedious fire pre-suppression duty. Her boring routine is shattered when a sudden plane crash in the inland palmetto thickets calls her and the other members of the fire crew to action.

When Anna and the crew investigate, they discover the plane was sabotaged. Suspicions smolder over the accident which killed both the pilot and his passenger, Cumberland's lone law enforcement ranger. Even the usually unflappable Anna is shocked by the desperate cold-bloodedness of the crime. Will protecting the island come at a price even Anna is unwilling to pay?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Torpedo Run *




  








It was in 1943.

On the Black Sea, the Russians were fighting a desperate battle to regain control. But the Russians' one real weakness was on the water: whatever they did, the Germans did it better, and the daring hit-and-run tactics of the E-boats plagued them.

At last the British agreed to send them a small flotilla of motor torpedo boats under the command of John Devane. More than a veteran, he was a survivor - and the two rarely went together in the savage war of MTBs.

Devane soon learned that, even against the vast and raging background of the Eastern Front, war could still be a personal duel between individuals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Girl in the Moon *




  








The #1 New York Times–bestselling author “writes suspense with a slight fantastic edge, and the result is a fresh, compelling thriller” (Dean Koontz).

Angela Constantine is a girl born broken.

When Angela was young, before she came to realize she had a rare ability, she was a rather ordinary girl. At least, that was what everyone said. But Angela is anything but ordinary. The daughter of a meth addict, she is convinced she was born a freak. Haunted by an abusive childhood, she was forced to become a woman far too soon. And in the process, she became more.

Angela Constantine has a secret life.

Angela juggles multiple jobs to live a secluded life in a cabin in the mountains. Because her family’s bloodline carries the ability to recognize killers, she adopts a solitary, violent existence in service of her own, personal mission in life. When Angela unexpectedly finds herself the prey of a group of international terrorists, she is the only one who knows the truth of what they are about to do. She might look like an unlikely hero. She might also be our only hope.

Angela Constantine is . . . The Girl in the Moon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Istanbul Puzzle: A brutal murder. An ancient temple. A long-lost treasure*




  








Buried deep under Istanbul, a secret is about to resurface with explosive consequences…

Alex Zegliwski has been savagely beheaded. His body found in an underground archaeological dig, hidden beneath the holy temple of Hagia Sophia in Istanbul.

When Sean arrives in the ancient city to identify his colleague’s body, he is handed an envelope of photographs belonging to Alek and soon finds himself in grave danger. Someone wants him dead but why?

Aided by British diplomat Isabel Sharp, Sean begins to unravel the mystery of the mosaics in the photographs and inch closer to snaring Alek’s assassin. Evil is at work and when a lethal virus is unleashed on the city, panic spreads fast. Time is running out for Sean and Isabel. They must catch the killer before it’s too late.

To find out more about the real puzzles of Istanbul visit lpobryan.wordpress.com

An electrifying conspiracy thriller which will entice fans of Scott Mariani, Sam Bourne and Dan Brown.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Jerusalem Puzzle *




  








An archaic manuscript contains a secret, one that could change the world …

The second in the series, from the author of The Istanbul Puzzle.

Behind Lady Tunshuq’s Palace in the Muslim quarter of Jerusalem, archaeologist, Max Keiser, has been found dead.

In the same city, Doctor Susan Hunter who was translating an ancient script discovered in Istanbul, is missing.

With his girlfriend Isabel Sharp, Sean Ryan is about to piece together the mystery of his colleague Max’s death and Susan’s disappearance. But as they explore the ancient and troubled city, they soon find themselves drawn into a dangerous and deadly game of fire.

A taut thriller in the tradition of Dan Brown and Robert Harris.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Manhattan Puzzle *




  








A global puzzle. A secret symbol. A conspiracy that ends in death. Perfect for fans of Dan Brown’s Inferno.

An international cover-up that could change the course of history…

Sean has been tracking a symbol from another age. It provides a clue to a barbaric conspiracy. A puzzle with an answer feared for millenia.

When Isabel wakes to find Sean hasn't come home she doesn't worry. At first. But when the police turn up on her doorstep wanting to interview him, she has to make a decision.

Does she keep faith in him or does she believe the evidence?
The symbol Sean and Isabel have been chasing will finally be revealed in Manhattan as one of the greatest banks in the world totters. Can Isobel uncover the truth before time runs out…or will she too be murdered?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Malice Aforethought: A History of Booby Traps from the First World War to Vietnam *




  








An examination of the uses of explosive traps in a military context and the measures that have been taken to negate their effects and to neutralize them.

War has always provided a stimulus to technological development, and throughout the twentieth century this new technology was harnessed to produce increasingly deadly and malicious types of explosives in the form of booby traps, mines, delayed-action devices and mobile charges.

Designed, constructed or adopted to kill or injure, these lethal mechanisms function when a person disturbs or approaches a seemingly harmless object or performs an apparently safe act. In other instances they are set off by remote control or automatically after a lapse of time.

Fully illustrated with diagrams and photographs, Malice Aforethought traces the design, deployment and effectiveness of these deadly devices throughout both world wars to the Vietnam War.

Expertly and compellingly written, this unique study is a tribute to the brave men who risked their lives daily to neutralize the booby traps laid in the dimly lit dugouts of the Western Front, on the beaches of Normandy, or in the dark and dangerous tunnels of Chu Chi.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*United States Army in WWII - the Pacific - Okinawa: the Last Battle*




  








On 3 October 1944 American forces in the Pacific Ocean Areas received a directive to seize positions in the Ryukyu Islands (Nansei Shoto). Okinawa is the most important island of the Ryukyu Group, the threshold of the four main islands of Japan. The decision to invade the Ryukyus signalized the readiness of the United States to penetrate the inner ring of Japanese defenses. For the enemy, failure on Okinawa meant that he must prepare to resist an early invasion of the homeland or surrender.

The present volume [Of the United States Army in WWII series] concerns one of the most bitterly fought battles of the Pacific war, in which the Army, the Marine Corps, and the Navy all played a vital part. In order to make the Army’s role and the campaign as a whole as intelligible as possible the historians have treated in detail the operations of the Marine Corps units attached to Tenth Army, and have also sketched the contribution of the Navy both in preliminary operations against Okinawa and in the campaign itself. 

Another characteristic of this as of other volumes on Pacific campaigns is that tactical action is treated on levels lower than those usually presented in the history of operations in the European theaters. The physical limitations of the terrain fought over in the Pacific restricted the number and size of the units which could be employed and brought into sharp focus the operations of regiments, battalions, and smaller units. A wealth of verified material on such operations is available for all theaters, but it is only that of the Pacific which can be used extensively, since in other theaters the actions of smaller units are lost in the broad sweep of great distances and large forces. The description of small-unit action has the merit of giving the nonprofessional reader a fuller record of the nature of the battlefield in modern war, and the professional reader a better insight into troop leading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/15/22.

Currently $2.

*SŬBMARINE-ËR: 30 Years of Hijinks & Keeping the Fleet Afloat *




  







Lieutenant Commander Jerry Pait’s semi-autobiographical collection of sixty stories recounts his thirty years in and around the U.S. Navy’s submarine fleet. Ranging from light-hearted to wrenching, all are poignant inside looks at naval operations rarely seen by outsiders. Topics include the real story behind the shuttle Challenger tragedy, risking his own life underwater, discovering a Soviet spy living across the street, surviving when a DELTA Rocket engine ignites, critical missions, and the everyday lives of men and women of the fleet. Dive into Sŭbmarine-ër for hijinks and breathtaking adventure with this poignant memoir by a true American hero.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/16/22.

Currently $2.

*The Gods Themselves: A Novel*




  








In the twenty-second century Earth obtains limitless, free energy from a source science little understands: an exchange between Earth and a parallel universe, using a process devised by the aliens. But even free energy has a price. The transference process itself will eventually lead to the destruction of the Earth's Sun—and of Earth itself.

Only a few know the terrifying truth—an outcast Earth scientist, a rebellious alien inhabitant of a dying planet, a lunar-born human intuitionist who senses the imminent annihilation of the Sun. They know the truth—but who will listen? They have foreseen the cost of abundant energy—but who will believe? These few beings, human and alien, hold the key to Earth's survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Here and Now and Then: A Novel*




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of Star Wars: Brotherhood

A Goodreads Choice Awards 2019 Semifinalist

One of BookBub’s Best Science Fiction Books of 2019

One of Book Riot’s Best Books of 2019 So Far

One of The Nerd Daily’s Best Debut Novels of 2019

Featured in The Millions “A Year in Reading”

One of Entropy’s Best Fiction Books of 2019

He’ll go anywhere and any when to save his daughter

Kin Stewart is an everyday family man: working in IT, trying to keep the spark in his marriage, struggling to connect with his teenage daughter.

But his current life is a far cry from his previous career…as a time-traveling secret agent from over a century in the future.

Stranded in suburban San Francisco since the 1990s after a botched mission, Kin has kept his past hidden from everyone around him, until one afternoon, his “rescue” team arrives—eighteen years too late.

Their mission: return Kin to 2142, where he’s been gone only weeks, not years, and where another family is waiting for him. A family he can’t remember.

Torn between two lives, Kin’s desperate efforts to stay connected to both will threaten to destroy the agency and even history itself. With his daughter’s very existence at risk, he will have to take one final trip to save her—even if it means breaking all the rules of time travel in the process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Nightfall: The Complete Series: A 6-book Post-Apocalyptic Survival Thriller *




  








THE COMPLETE SIX BOOK SERIES.
Nothing will stop this father from finding his daughter.

Not even the end of the world.

Detective Elijah Wade is on the trail of a serial killer when the skies above Los Angeles erupt into the most spectacular light show humanity has ever seen. And the most deadly. His daughter is in a hospital bed on the other side of the continent, but where does his duty lie now? To her, to justice or to his species?

Astronomer Hannah Redman watches as her colleagues die one by one, victims of a lethal dose of radiation. Can she survive long enough to discover what’s caused the catastrophe and whether it will happen again?

Two sisters arrive at the family cabin deep in the woods for a gathering that never happens. An old woman finds she’s not quite as prepared for the end of the world as she thought and a Mennonite couple remain true to their faith even as the Great Tribulation unfolds around them.

Each of these unique viewpoints has a part to play as the series unfolds.

This series focuses on the individual stories of a range of ordinary people as they struggle to cope with the most deadly event since the asteroid that wiped out the dinosaurs. Themes include EMP, preparedness and an examination of the true nature of humanity when the veneer of civilization is suddenly stripped away.

Mankind is on its knees, and the clock is ticking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fractured World: Courage in the Apocalypse Collection *




  








*100% OF PROCEEDS GO TO VETERANS AND FIRST RESPONDERS.*

For a limited time get 19 never seen before incredible apocalyptic and dystopian stories. Crafted by some of the most notable authors of the apocalypse. Inside find epic tales of courage and perseverance against insurmountable odds amid an apocalyptic world, as told by your favorite bestselling authors.

DJ Cooper, Boyd Craven, TL Payne, Mark Tufo, Millie Copper, L. Douglas Hogan, Maira Dawn, Derek Shupert, Javan Bonds, Bruno Miller, Ray Wenck, David Simpson, Austin Chambers, Heather Carson, AJ Newman, Courtney Konstantin, DA Carey, Marcus Richardson, Kellee L. Greene.

For those who put their lives on the line every day to defend and protect; to show courage in the face of adversity every day. It is the universal theme of Courage and Perseverance that lead to victory and heroism.

Each story in this collection seeks to highlight these traits of Courage and Perseverance against all adversity. What drives these people to rise up and push forward? How do they overcome and transcend fears and suffering to survive and become the hero the world needs? Who will bring hope and salvation to the people?

No matter if it is a catastrophic weather event or fire from the sky; the one thing these stories all have in common is an everyday hero who will make you laugh, cry, and think in these thrilling and heartwarming tales.

This limited edition, once in a lifetime collection will keep you reading and set your heart pounding.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Last Laugh *




  








WARNING!
This book contains evil clowns.

What, still reading? I mean, aren’t you kind of in or out at evil clowns? Fine, whatever. It’s your funeral... So, yeah, the rural Montana town of Possum Point has victims, er, people, too. A rancher, a cheerleader, a recluse, a mysterious stranger and many more. But you’ll just have to accept that your favorite is probably doomed anyway. When the circus of destruction comes to town the only real question is who gets...
THE LAST LAUGH

The complete serial--beginning, middle, and blood-soaked end--available in one collected edition for the first time.

Fans of Creepshow, Tales From The Crypt, and American Horror Story will find The Last Laugh right up their (clown) alley.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sh*t Rough Drafts: Pop Culture's Favorite Books, Movies, and TV Shows as They Might Have Been*




  








The book that imagines Bloodshed and Hugs as the title for War and Peace and the Bible as being too preachy (per editor’s note).

Sh*t Rough Drafts collects fake misguided early drafts of classic books, screenplays, and contemporary literature, creating visions of alternate works that would exist had the authors not come to their senses. What if F. Scott Fitzgerald had gone with the title The Coolest Gatsby? How would The Hunger Games change if Peeta were armed only with blueberry muffins? If the Man of Steel’s S stood for Sexyman? MacBeth, Moby Dick, Harry Potter, Sense and Sensibility, The Lord of the Rings, and many more are each presented as if they were the actual typed or handwritten pages by the authors themselves, revealing the funny and frightful works they might have been with a little less capable judgment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Till the End *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A raw, compelling memoir of baseball, family, fame, addiction, and recovery, by one of the most beloved baseball players of his generation

“Beautifully rendered . . . Readers and fans will be rooting for him to enter the Hall of Fame and rooting even harder for him to stay sober.”—The Wall Street Journal

How does it feel to be born with enormous gifts, in a life shadowed by tragedy? What does it mean when the gift that opens the world for us is not enough to stop us from losing the things we love? And what new gifts do we find in that loss?

Baseball had been CC Sabathia’s life since he was a kid in gritty, baseball-obsessed Vallejo, California. He was a star by the time he was a preteen and a professional athlete when he was still a teenager. Everything he knew about how to be a person—an adult, a husband and father, a leader—he learned in rhythm with the baseball season, the every-fifth-day high-intensity spotlight of a starting pitcher, all while dealing with one of the sport’s most turbulent eras: racism in a sport with diminishing Black presence; the era of performance-enhancing drugs; and the increasing tension between high-value contracts and sports owners who moved players around like game pieces. But his biggest struggle was with his own body and mind: Buoyed his whole life by talent and a fiery competitive spirit, CC found himself dealing with the steady and eventually alarming breakdown of his own body and his growing addiction in a world that encouraged and enabled it.

Till the End is the thrilling memoir of one of the most beloved players in the game, a veteran star of the sport’s marquee team during its latest championship era. It’s also a book about baseball—about the ins and outs of its most important and technical position and its evolution in this volatile era. But woven within it is the moving, universal story of resilience and mortality and discovering what matters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Heads in Beds: A Reckless Memoir of Hotels, Hustles, and So-Called Hospitality *




  








In the tradition of Kitchen Confidential and Waiter Rant, a rollicking, eye-opening, fantastically indiscreet memoir of a life spent (and misspent) in the hotel industry.

“Highly amusing."—New York Times

Jacob Tomsky never intended to go into the hotel business. As a new college graduate, armed only with a philosophy degree and a singular lack of career direction, he became a valet parker for a large luxury hotel in New Orleans. Yet, rising fast through the ranks, he ended up working in “hospitality” for more than a decade, doing everything from supervising the housekeeping department to manning the front desk at an upscale Manhattan hotel. He’s checked you in, checked you out, separated your white panties from the white bed sheets, parked your car, tasted your room-service meals, cleaned your toilet, denied you a late checkout, given you a wake-up call, eaten M&Ms out of your minibar, laughed at your jokes, and taken your money. In Heads in Beds he pulls back the curtain to expose the crazy and compelling reality of a multi-billion-dollar industry we think we know.

Heads in Beds is a funny, authentic, and irreverent chronicle of the highs and lows of hotel life, told by a keenly observant insider who’s seen it all. Prepare to be amused, shocked, and amazed as he spills the unwritten code of the bellhops, the antics that go on in the valet parking garage, the housekeeping department’s dirty little secrets—not to mention the shameless activities of the guests, who are rarely on their best behavior. Prepare to be moved, too, by his candor about what it’s like to toil in a highly demanding service industry at the luxury level, where people expect to get what they pay for (and often a whole lot more). Employees are poorly paid and frequently abused by coworkers and guests alike, and maintaining a semblance of sanity is a daily challenge.

Along his journey Tomsky also reveals the secrets of the industry, offering easy ways to get what you need from your hotel without any hassle. This book (and a timely proffered twenty-dollar bill) will help you score late checkouts and upgrades, get free stuff galore, and make that pay-per-view charge magically disappear. Thanks to him you’ll know how to get the very best service from any business that makes its money from putting heads in beds. Or, at the very least, you will keep the bellmen from taking your luggage into the camera-free back office and bashing it against the wall repeatedly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Soldiers of Reason: The RAND Corporation and the Rise of the American Empire*







An “entertaining and fast-paced” account of the organization that defines the military-industrial complex—and continues to shape our world today (The New York Times Book Review).

The RAND Corporation was born in the wake of World War II as a think tank to generate research and analysis for the United States military. It was a magnet for the best and the brightest—and also the most dangerous.

RAND quickly became the creator of America’s anti-Soviet nuclear strategy, attracting such Cold War luminaries as Albert Wohlstetter, Bernard Brodie, and Herman Kahn, who arguably saved us from nuclear annihilation—and unquestionably created the military-industrial complex Eisenhower warned against.

In the Kennedy era, RAND analysts and their theories of rational warfare steered our conduct in Vietnam. Those same theories drove our invasion of Iraq forty-five years later, championed by RAND affiliated actors such as Paul Wolfowitz, Donald Rumsfeld, and Zalmay Khalilzad.

But RAND’s greatest contribution might be its least known: rational choice theory, a model explaining all human behavior through self-interest. Through it RAND sparked the Reagan-led transformation of our social and economic system, but also unleashed a resurgence of precisely the forces whose existence it denied: religion, patriotism, tribalism.

With Soldiers of Reason, Alex Abella shares a “well-researched” history of America’s last half century that casts a new light on our problematic present (San Francisco Chronicle).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Complete Guide to Edible Wild Plants *




  








An invaluable resource whether you are a stranded soldier, a wilderness hiker, or you just want to know which plants growing in your backyard are edible.

Nothing is more important for the outdoorsman than being prepared to survive in the wild, and the ability to recognize edible plants is an indispensable way to do so. When survival is the chief objective, often plants are one’s best (and only) source of nutrition and medicine. The key is being familiar with their botanical structure, where to find them, and which will provide the most sustenance. Equally as important is knowing which are potentially poisonous or fatal if consumed.

Originally created for use by U.S. Army personnel, The Complete Guide to Edible Wild Plants is a full-color reference to plants both common and rare, from purslane to the prickly pear. Inside are details on how to locate, identify, and prepare edible wild plants, as well as information on their specific nutritional benefits and other handy uses. This guide also includes a section on which plants to avoid and how to test for edibility.

A no-nonsense survival aid, this book is an essential guide for serious adventurers and the armchair botanist alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Witching on the Wall 7 Book Box Set Complete Series (The Witchy Women of Coven Grove) *




  








An Adopted Witch, Strange Writings on a Cave Wall, and a Murder

Bailey was adopted when she was a baby. Her mother hid her with an adopted family to protect her from evil forces. But when Bailey's adoptive mother dies, she's left with a longing and an underlying feeling that her real mother is close by. Will she find her living and working closer than she thinks? And will she discover new found abilities?

Her journey begins with strange cave drawings. What do they mean, and are they part of her destiny. A destiny that only she can fulfill.

When a wizard comes to town, will she treat him as friend or foe. Most wizards and witches don't get along. And the crones aren't too happy Bailey is spending time with him. Will their warnings prove true?

This Complete Series Box Set includes the following books:

The Witching on the Wall
A Witching Well of Magic
Witching the Night Away
Witching There's Another Way
Witching Your Life Away
Witching You Wouldn't Go
Witching for a Miracle


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Sheriff in Texas: A True Tale of Violence and the Vote *




  








An Amazon Best History Book of the Month

This true crime story transports readers to a tumultuous time in Texas history—when the old ways clashed with the new—as it sheds light on police brutality, gun control, Mexican American civil rights, and much more

“[A] riveting story of a time when sheriffs could get away with murder.” —Dallas Morning News

Beeville, Texas, was the most American of small towns—the place that GIs had fantasized about while fighting through the ruins of Europe, a place of good schools, clean streets, and churches. Old West justice ruled, as evidenced by a 1947 shootout when outlaws surprised popular sheriff Vail Ennis at a gas station and shot him five times, point–blank, in the belly. Ennis managed to draw his gun and put three bullets in each assailant; he reloaded and shot them three times more.

Time magazine’s full–page article on the shooting was seen by some as a referendum on law enforcement owing to the sheriff’s extreme violence, but supportive telegrams from across America poured into Beeville’s tiny post office. Yet when a second violent incident threw Ennis into the crosshairs of public opinion once again, the uprising was orchestrated by an unlikely figure: his close friend and Beeville’s favorite son, Johnny Barnhart.

Barnhart confronted Ennis in the election of 1952: a landmark standoff between old Texas, with its culture of cowboy bravery and violence, and urban Texas, with its lawyers, oil institutions, and a growing Mexican population. The town would never be the same again.

The Last Sheriff in Texas is a riveting narrative about the postwar American landscape, an era grappling with the same issues we continue to face today. Debate over excessive force in law enforcement, Anglo–Mexican relations, gun control, the influence of the media, urban–rural conflict, the power of the oil industry, mistrust of politicians and the political process—all have surprising historical precedence in the story of Vail Ennis and Johnny Barnhart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Before Berlin (Berlin Butterfly Series)*




  








In German-occupied Poland, being blond, blue-eyed, and fair-skinned might save your life…but survival comes at a cost.

Germany 1935, Heinrich Himmler’s Fount of Life (Lebensborn) program is created, encouraging voluntary reproduction in order to replenish the Fatherland with a racially pure population. Yet, as the number of German men killed from the ravages of war increases, the Nazi leadership implement a new strategy.

Abduction.

Children of all ages are seized from their homes and schools in German-occupied territories and turned over to nationalistic parents to raise; but when that isn’t enough…young, blond, blue-eyed women are forced to bed Nazi soldiers.

On the 19th of August 1941, sixteen-year-old Aleksandra leaves for her private school in Łódź, Poland, but never returns. She and seventeen other girls who exhibit the desired fair Aryan features are taken by Nazi soldiers with the order to breed with SS officers for the future of the Deutschland.

While en route to Berlin, Aleksandra’s transport is attacked by British aerial bombers and this extraordinary saving grace propels her and the other girls into a harrowing trek through the harsh German forest. With little resources and insufficient skills, they face unknown predators, thirst, starvation, injuries, soldiers, and the sheer will to live, but even civilization might not save them from the cruel consequences of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Nothing but the Truth (Dismas Hardy Book 6) *




  








From the acclaimed New York Times bestselling author of Guilt and The 13th Juror comes an electrifying new thriller--a novel in which San Francisco defense attorney Dismas Hardy faces the case of his career. This time his family is involved--and for Hardy, a devoted husband and father, the stakes have never been higher.

Dismas knows his wife, Frannie, is the most reliable of mothers. When she fails to pick up their children from school one afternoon, he's convinced something terrible has happened. It has: Frannie Hardy is in jail. Called before the grand jury in a murder investigation, she refused to reveal a secret entrusted to her by a man whose children attend the same school as hers, a friend who is accused of killing his wife. But now he has disappeared. Hardy knows there's only one way to get Frannie out of jail: clear her friend of murder. That is, if he can be found.

As he moves through a labyrinthine world of big business and San Francisco politics, looking for a man he half hopes never to find, a furious and frustrated Hardy is struggling to understand why his impeccably faithful wife is being so loyal to another man. What kind of truth could keep a wife from her husband, a mother from her children--could hold Hardy so powerless before the wrath of the law?

With an unparalleled ability to illuminate the complexities of relationships while weaving a story of breathtaking suspense, Lescroart has never been in finer form. And Nothing But the Truth is his finest hour.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sackett (Sacketts Book 7) *




  







William Tell Sackett had followed a different path from his younger brothers, but his name, like theirs, was spoken with respect and just a little fear. Where Orrin had brought law and order from New Mexico to the plains of Montana, backed up by the gunfighting talents of his brother Tye, Tell Sackett’s destiny drew him to Texas after he had to kill a man. There, in the high, lonesome country, he came upon a vein of pure gold. All he’d wanted was enough to buy a ranch, but he soon learned that gold had ways of its own with men.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fate of the Union (Reeder and Rogers Thriller) *




  








When a retired colleague dies of an apparent suicide, ex–Secret Service agent Joe Reeder knows there must be far more to the story. Why did the man leave a desperate message for Reeder moments before dying? And what could possibly make such a seasoned veteran fear for his life?

FBI Special Agent Patti Rogers has a mystery of her own to solve: she’s leading a task force investigating a brutal series of similar but seemingly unconnected murders across the DC area. Are they serial killings or something even more sinister?

Could Reeder and Rogers be tracking down different facets of the same conspiracy? And how do the continued assassination attempts on a presidential hopeful figure into an unprecedented attack on the heart of government?

The answers to these questions are uncovered in this riveting sequel to the bestselling Supreme Justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Executive Order (Reeder and Rogers Thriller) *




  








A riveting novel by MWA Grand Master Award winner Max Allan Collins.

In Eastern Europe four CIA agents are dead—geopolitical pawns caught in border dispute cross fire. Why were they there? Who sent them? Not even the President knows.

Back in Washington, the Secretary of the Interior dies from an apparent allergic shock. As details emerge, so do suspicions that she was murdered.

Investigating their respective cases, ex–Secret Service agent Joe Reeder and FBI Special Situations Task Force leader Patti Rogers recognize a dangerous conspiracy is in play. When suspects and government contacts are killed off with expert precision, their worst fears are confirmed. As the country edges closer and closer to war, Reeder and Rogers must protect the President—and each other—from an unseen enemy who's somehow always one step ahead.

The stakes have never been higher, against killers who might be anywhere, and Reeder and Rogers have no one to trust but each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Target: (Tina Boyd: 4): an epic race-against-time thriller*




  








NO ONE TO TRUST.
When writer Rob Fallon goes out one night and ends up with his best friend's girlfriend, Jenny, he feels guilty before anything has even happened.

NOWHERE TO RUN
But guilt quickly turns to shock when two men break into Jenny's apartment, abduct her, and try to kill Rob. When Rob reports this to the police, no one believes him. And when he speaks to Jenny's father, he says she's on holiday abroad.

NO PLACE TO HIDE
Rob knows Jenny's life is in danger and starts asking questions. Soon he's the target of brutal killers who are as terrifying as they are elusive. But what do they want? And what does it have to do with an ordinary girl like Jenny?

Either Rob finds out or he's dead. It's that simple ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Dodo and the Solitaire: A Natural History (Life of the Past) *




  








This account of two extinct bird species offers “an amazing amount of history, references, facts, maps, and illustrations” (Library Journal).

The Dodo and the Solitaire is the most comprehensive book to date about these two famously extinct birds. It contains all the known contemporary accounts and illustrations of the dodo and solitaire, covering their history after extinction and discussing their ecology, classification, phylogenetic placement, and evolution.

Both birds were large and flightless and lived on inhabited islands some five hundred miles east of Madagascar. The first recorded descriptions of the dodo were provided by Dutch sailors who encountered them in 1598—and within a century, the dodo was extinct. So quickly did the bird disappear that there is insufficient evidence to form an entirely accurate picture of its appearance and ecology, and the absence has led to much speculation. This extraordinary book pieces together the story of these two lost species from the fragments that have been left behind.

“An up-to-date and comprehensive review of everything we know about the dodo and solitaire.” —Journal of Verterbrate Paleontology


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/16/22.

Currently $5.

*Heart of Fire: An Immigrant Daughter's Story *




  








The intimate and inspiring life story of Mazie Hirono, the first Asian-American woman and the only immigrant serving in the U.S. Senate

Mazie Hirono is one of the most fiercely outspoken Democrats in Congress, but her journey to the U.S. Senate was far from likely. Raised on a rice farm in rural Japan, she was seven years old when her mother, Laura, left her abusive husband and sailed with her two elder children to Hawaii, crossing the Pacific in steerage in search of a better life. Though the girl then known as "Keiko" did not speak or read English when she entered first grade, she would go on to serve as a state representative and as Hawaii's lieutenant governor before winning election to Congress in 2006.

In this deeply personal memoir, Hirono traces her remarkable life from her earliest days in Hawaii, when the family lived in a single room in a Honolulu boarding house while her mother worked two jobs to keep them afloat, to her emergence as a highly effective legislator whose determination to help the most vulnerable was grounded in her own experiences of economic insecurity, lack of healthcare access, and family separation. Finally, it chronicles Hirono's recent transformation from dogged yet soft-spoken public servant into the frank and fiery advocate we know her as today.

For the vast majority of Mazie Hirono's five decades in public service, even as she fought for the causes she believed in, she strove to remain polite and reserved. Steeped in the nonconfrontational cultures of Japan and Hawaii, and aware of the expectations of women in politics--chiefly, that they should never show an excess of emotion—she had schooled herself to bite her tongue, even as her male colleagues continually underestimated her. After the 2016 election, however, she could moderate herself no longer. In the face of a dangerous administration--and amid crucial battles with lasting implications for our democracy, from the Kavanaugh hearings to the impeachment trial--Senator Hirono was called to give voice to the fire that had always been inside her.

The compelling and moving account of a woman coming into her own power over the course of a lifetime in public service, and of the mother whose courageous choices made her life possible, Heart of Fire is the story of a uniquely American journey, told by one of those fighting hardest to ensure that a story like hers is still possible in this country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/17/22.

Currently < $3.

*Admiral's Oath (Dakotan Confederacy Book 1) *




  








CASTLE FEDERATION RETURNS

An empire broken by hubris
An officer raised by chance
Oaths that must be honored
Oaths that must be betrayed

Rear Admiral James Tecumseh barely survived his last mission against the Alliance of Free Stars with his reputation and life intact. Under a cloud of suspicion, he has been assigned to a quiet sector far from the front of the Terran Commonwealth’s war with the Castle Federation and its allies.

But when the Federation’s Operation Medusa cripples his nation’s communications and plummets an interstellar empire into silence, Admiral Tecumseh finds himself thrust into command of an entire fleet—and responsible for the safety of billions of innocent souls.

Enemies internal and external alike challenge the nation he is sworn to serve. Duty and honor call him to action to protect the innocent, and the Admiral and his new fleet are called to war once more.

But the darkest treason lurks where no one expects it…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*At Winter's End (The New Springtime Book 1) *




  








After seven hundred thousand years underground, a tribe emerges to a frozen Earth, in this novel from the Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author.

The time of falling death stars ushered in the Long Winter—eons of cold that caused plants and animals to vanish from Earth and drove people to take refuge in underground cocoons. Human ingenuity had never faced a greater challenge. For seven hundred thousand years, generation after generation was born and died below the Earth’s surface. But now, one small tribe is sensing change. Chieftain Koshmar is sure that the New Springtime is near, so she leads her people above ground to explore the new world that awaits. The unfamiliar Earth, still a frozen shell of its former self, will test their mettle in every way, leading the people of the tribe to the brink of their destiny—or to their doom. At Winter’s End is the first book of the New Springtime series, which continues with The Queen of Springtime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Queen of Springtime (The New Springtime Book 2)*




  








Nebula Award–winning author: Humans have emerged to reclaim the Earth after the Long Winter. But they never anticipated the battle that awaits . . .

As Earth thaws after the Long Winter, the remaining human tribes journey from beneath the continent to the fertile land above. But the hjjk, an ancient insectlike race that remained on Earth’s surface throughout the frozen eons, stand in their way. Keeping a tight grip on their power, the hjjks are the chief barrier to the people’s further expansion in the New Springtime. When Kundalimon, a human who has lived with the hjjk for seventeen years, arrives as an emissary of peace, the tribes are wary. They rely on Nialli Apuilana, who had been stolen at thirteen by the hjjk and released months later, to ascertain his true mission. But in this new world, it’s hard to know whom to trust. As both sides prepare for war, the fate of the planet hangs in the balance. The Queen of Springtime is the second book of the New Springtime series, which begins with At Winter’s End.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Exegesis of Philip K. Dick*




  








A glimpse into the mind of the bestselling science fiction author through a collection of his personal, metaphysical, religious, visionary writings.

Based on thousands of pages of typed and handwritten notes, journal entries, letters, and story sketches, The Exegesis of Philip K. Dick is the magnificent and imaginative final work of an author who dedicated his life to questioning the nature of reality and perception, the malleability of space and time, and the relationship between the human and the divine. Edited and introduced by Pamela Jackson and Jonathan Lethem, this will be the definitive presentation of Dick’s brilliant, and epic, final work. 

In The Exegesis, Dick documents his eight-year attempt to fathom what he called “2-3-74,” a postmodern visionary experience of the entire universe “transformed into information.” In entries that sometimes ran to hundreds of pages, Dick tried to write his way into the heart of a cosmic mystery that tested his powers of imagination and invention to the limit, adding to, revising, and discarding theory after theory, mixing in dreams and visionary experiences as they occurred, and pulling it all together in three late novels known as the VALIS trilogy. 

In this abridgment, Jackson and Lethem serve as guides, taking the reader through the Exegesis and establishing connections with moments in Dick’s life and work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Terran Privateer (Duchy of Terra Book 1) *




  








Earth is conquered.
Sol is lost.
One ship is tasked to free them.
One Captain to save them all.

When an alien armada destroys the United Earth Space Force and takes control of the human homeworld, newly reinstated Captain Annette Bond must take her experimental hyperspace cruiser Tornado into exile as Terra's only interstellar privateer.

She has inferior technology, crude maps and no concept of her enemy, but the seedy underbelly of galactic society welcomes her so long as she has prizes to sell and money to spend.

But when your only allies are pirates and slavers, things are never as they seem and if you become all that you were sworn to destroy, what are you fighting for?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Big Book of Ghost Stories *




  








Over a thousand pages of haunted—and haunting—ghost tales: the most complete collection of uncanny, spooky, creepy tales ever published! Edited and with an introduction by Otto Penzler. Including stories by Joyce Carol Oates, Rudyanrd Kipling, Isaac Asimov, James MacCreigh, and many more! Featuring eerie vintage ghost illustrations. 

The ghost story is perhaps the oldest of all the supernatural literary genres and has captured the imagination of almost every writer to put pen to the page. Here, Edgar Award-winning editor Otto Penzler has followed his keen sense of the supernatural to collect the most chilling and uncanny tales in the canon.

These spectral stories span more than a hundred years, from modern-day horrors by Joyce Carol Oates, Chet Williamson and Andrew Klavan, to pulp yarns from August Derleth, Greye La Spina, and M. L. Humphreys, to the atmospheric Victorian tales of Rudyard Kipling, Edith Wharton, and H. P. Lovecraft, not to mention modern works by the likes of Donald E. Westlake and Isaac Asimov that are already classics. Some of these stories have haunted the canon for a century, while others are making their first ghoulish appearance in book form. Whether you prefer possessive poltergeists, awful apparitions, or friendly phantoms, these stories are guaranteed to thrill you, tingle the spine, or tickle the funny bone, and keep you turning the pages with fearful delight.

Including such classics as “The Monkey’s Paw” and “The Open Window” and eerie vintage illustrations, and also featuring haunted mansions, midnight frights, lovers from beyond the grave, rapping, tapping, wailing shades, and ghosts, ghouls, and specters galore! AlsoFeaturing haunted mansions, midnight frights, lovers from beyond the grave, rapping, tapping, wailing shades, and ghosts, ghouls, and specters galore!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Beauty of Living Twice *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BEST SELLER • Sharon Stone tells her own story: a journey of healing, love, and purpose. • “Not your typical Hollywood autobiography. Brutally honest, restless and questing.” —O, The Oprah Magazine

Sharon Stone, one of the most renowned actresses in the world, suffered a massive stroke that cost her not only her health, but her career, family, fortune, and global fame. In The Beauty of Living Twice, Stone chronicles her efforts to rebuild her life and writes about her slow road back to wholeness and health. In a business that doesn’t accept failure, in a world where too many voices are silenced, Stone found the power to return, the courage to speak up, and the will to make a difference in the lives of men, women, and children around the globe.

Over the course of these intimate pages, as candid as a personal conversation, Stone talks about her pivotal roles, her life-changing friendships, her worst disappointments, and her greatest accomplishments. She reveals how she went from a childhood of trauma and violence to a career in an industry that in many ways echoed those same assaults, under cover of money and glamour. She describes the strength and meaning she found in her children, and in her humanitarian efforts. And ultimately, she shares how she fought her way back to find not only her truth, but her family’s reconciliation and love.

Stone made headlines not just for her beauty and her talent, but for her candor and her refusal to “play nice,” and it’s those same qualities that make this memoir so powerful. The Beauty of Living Twice is a book for the wounded and a book for the survivors; it’s a celebration of women’s strength and resilience, a reckoning, and a call to activism. It is proof that it’s never too late to raise your voice and speak out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Was Told There'd Be Cake *




  








From the author of 2018's much buzzed about Look Alive Out There...

Wry, hilarious, and profoundly genuine, Sloane Crosley's debut collection of literary essays is a celebration of fallibility and haplessness in all their glory. The New York Times bestseller that both captured and influenced a generation. From despoiling an exhibit at the Natural History Museum to provoking the ire of her first boss to siccing the cops on her mysterious neighbor, Crosley can do no right despite the best of intentions -- or perhaps because of them. Together, these essays create a startlingly funny and revealing portrait of a complex and utterly recognizable character who aims for the stars but hits the ceiling, and the inimitable city that has helped shape who she is. I Was Told There'd Be Cake introduces a strikingly original voice, chronicling the struggles and unexpected beauty of modern urban life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*For the Sins of My Father: A Mafia Killer, His Son, and the Legacy of a Mob Life *




  








A suspenseful, emotionally charged real-life Sopranos: The son of New York's most notorious Mafia killer reveals the conflicted life he led being raised by a cold-blooded murderer, who was also a devoted family man, and the wrenching legacy of Mafia family life.

Al DeMeo will never forget the day in 1992 when a coworker, a fellow trader at the New York Stock Exchange, taunted him with a copy of the hot new book Murder Machine, chronicling the horrific criminal life of DeMeo's father, Roy, the head of the most deadly gang in organized crime. The moment sent DeMeo into a psychological tailspin: How could he have spent his life looking up to, and loving, a vicious killer?

For the Sins of My Father recounts the chilling rise and fall of the man who led the Gambino family's most fearsome killers and thieves, through the eyes of a son who had never known any other kind of life. Coming of age in an opulent Long Island house where money is abundant but its source is unclear, Al becomes Roy's confidant, sent to call in loans at age fourteen and gradually coming to understand his father's job description--loan shark, car thief, porn purveyor and, above all, murderer. But when Al is seventeen, Roy's body is found in the trunk of a car, a gangland slaying that places Al between federal prosecutors seeking his testimony and a mob crew determined to keep him quiet.

Desperate to abide by the father-son bond, but equally determined to escape his father's dangerous and doomed life, Al Demeo embarks on a courageous quest for the truth, reconciliation, and honor. With the implacable narrative drive of a thriller and the power of a painfully honest memoir, For the Sins of My Father presents a startling and unprecedented perspective on the underworld of organized crime, exposing for the first time the cruel legacy of a Mafia life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lucky Man: A Memoir *




  








A funny, highly personal, gorgeously written account of what it's like to be a 30-year-old man who is told he has an 80-year-old's disease.

"Life is great. Sometimes, though, you just have to put up with a little more crap." -- Michael J. Fox

In September 1998, Michael J. Fox stunned the world by announcing he had been diagnosed with Parkinson's disease -- a degenerative neurological condition. In fact, he had been secretly fighting it for seven years. The worldwide response was staggering. Fortunately, he had accepted the diagnosis and by the time the public started grieving for him, he had stopped grieving for himself. Now, with the same passion, humor, and energy that Fox has invested in his dozens of performances over the last 18 years, he tells the story of his life, his career, and his campaign to find a cure for Parkinson's.

Combining his trademark ironic sensibility and keen sense of the absurd, he recounts his life -- from his childhood in a small town in western Canada to his meteoric rise in film and television which made him a worldwide celebrity. Most importantly however, he writes of the last 10 years, during which--with the unswerving support of his wife, family, and friends -- he has dealt with his illness. He talks about what Parkinson's has given him: the chance to appreciate a wonderful life and career, and the opportunity to help search for a cure and spread public awareness of the disease. He is a very lucky man, indeed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pelosi *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

A riveting inside account of the unprecedented rise to power and unmatched political legacy of the first woman Speaker of the House, by award-winning journalist Molly Ball

Nancy Pelosi’s opposition to Donald Trump has made her an icon of the Resistance, featured in viral memes clapping sardonically at the president or ripping up his State of the Union address. But the real Nancy Pelosi is neither the shrill partisan featured in thousands of attack ads nor the cautious corporatist reviled by the far left. She’s the rare politician who still knows how to get big things done—a master of legislative power whose policy accomplishments have touched millions of American lives, from providing universal access to health care to reforming Wall Street to allowing gay people to serve openly in the military. She’s done it all at a time of historic polarization and gridlock, despite being routinely underestimated by allies and opponents alike.

Ball’s nuanced, page-turning portrait takes readers inside Pelosi’s life and times, from her roots in urban Baltimore to her formative years as a party activist and fundraiser, from the fractious politics of San Francisco to high-stakes congressional negotiations with multiple presidents. The result is a compelling portrait of a barrier-breaking woman that sheds new light on American political history. Based on exclusive interviews with the Speaker and deep background reporting, Ball shows Pelosi through a thoroughly modern lens to explain how this extraordinary woman has met her moment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Scorpions: The Battles and Triumphs of FDR's Great Supreme Court Justice *




  









A history of the careers and constitutional visions of four U.S. Supreme Court Justices appointed by Franklin Roosevelt.

A tiny, ebullient Jew who started as America’s leading liberal and ended as its most famous judicial conservative. A Klansman who became an absolutist advocate of free speech and civil rights. A backcountry lawyer who started off trying cases about cows and went on to conduct the most important international trial ever. A self-invented, tall-tale Westerner who narrowly missed the presidency but expanded individual freedom beyond what anyone before had dreamed.

Four more different men could hardly be imagined. Yet they had certain things in common. Each was a self-made man who came from humble beginnings on the edge of poverty. Each had driving ambition and a will to succeed. Each was, in his own way, a genius.

Hugo Black, William O. Douglas, Felix Frankfurter, and Robert Jackson began as close allies and friends of FDR. But the quest to shape a new Constitution led them to competition and sometimes outright warfare. Scorpions tells the story of these four great justices: their relationship with Roosevelt, with each other, and with the turbulent world of the Great Depression, World War II, and the Cold War. It also serves as a history of the modern Constitution itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Diva Says Cheesecake!: A Delicious Culinary Cozy Mystery with Recipes (A Domestic Diva Mystery Book 15) *




  








“Reminiscent of Joanne Fluke’s Hannah Swensen cozies, which also include baking and a group of close friends working together to solve crimes.” – Booklist

A delightful new story from a New York Times bestselling author perfect for fans of Joanne Fluke’s Hannah Swensen Mystery series! In this page-turning new book, entertaining guru Sophie Winston is faced with a midsummer nightmare when a celebration in Old Town Alexandria, Virginia, is the appetizer for murder…

Old Town’s midsummer festivities are getting a tasty addition this year. To coincide with a public performance of Shakespeare’s “A Midsummer Night’s Dream,” Bobbie Sue Bodoin, the Queen of Cheesecake, has hired Sophie to organize a dinner with a dessert buffet on the waterfront. Bobbie Sue’s homegrown company is thriving, and since her baking dish overfloweth, she wants to reward her employees.

Bobbie Sue has only one menu demand: no cheesecake! But her specialty isn’t the only thing missing from the evening—Tate, Bobbie Sue’s husband, is too, much to her annoyance. Next morning, however, Tate’s dead body is discovered. Bobbie Sue insists she didn’t kick her spouse to the curb, and begs for Sophie’s help finding the real killer. Digging in, Sophie discovers an assortment of Old Town locals who all had reason to want a piece of Tate. Can she gather together the crumbs the killer left behind in time to prevent a second helping of murder?

Includes delectable recipes and fabulous DIY decorating tips!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Willow Marsh Murder (The Detective Lavender Mysteries Book 6)*




  








Cambridgeshire, September 1813: Detective Stephen Lavender and Constable Ned Woods are lured to an isolated estate in the deadly marshland surrounding Ely, to investigate a murder.

But nothing is as it seems at the mysterious Willow Marsh Manor. They soon realise they’ve come across this feuding family before – in the direst of circumstances. With no dead body and no sign of the woman who summoned them, Woods fears someone has planned a murderous revenge.

Meanwhile, Lavender dreads the disclosure of his greatest secret. A secret that, if revealed, will destroy both his career – and his relationship with Woods. Haunted by ghosts from the past, Lavender and Woods must tread a careful path through this watery and dangerous terrain in order to solve one of the most perplexing mysteries of their career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Snowstorm in August *




  








The riveting new thriller from Marshall Karp, cocreator and coauthor, with James Patterson, of the #1 New York Times bestselling NYPD Red series

The most powerful drug lord on the planet, Joaquín Alboroto, has a gift for New York City—four thousand pounds of uncut cocaine burying Central Park and raining death upon hundreds of innocent people enjoying a summer afternoon. The only NYPD unit trained to go up against this level of terrorism has been disbanded, so the task falls to former NYPD captain Danny Corcoran. In this heart-stopping, unflinching, and highly entertaining thriller of life and death, drugs and heroism, Corcoran leads a team of retired top cops, funded by four anonymous billionaires, on a mission to stop Alboroto before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*IMPACT an absolutely gripping crime thriller with a massive twist *




  








Florence Winslow wakes up in hospital. The nurse tells her she’s killed a man.

All she remembers is that she was driving down a deserted country road in northern Connecticut late at night on her way to visit her in-laws. A car hurtled out of nowhere and ploughed into her. She’s lucky to be alive. The other driver was killed on impact.

Dylan Bodine, an ambitious young detective, thinks Florence was extremely lucky. Too lucky perhaps.

The dead man had no ID and was driving a stolen vehicle. Piecing together the evidence, Dylan concludes someone wanted Florence dead.

As Dylan and his new partner, grizzled former FBI investigator Carrie Fuller, dig deeper, they discover that Florence isn’t just anyone. Her father-in-law is one of the wealthiest men in America.

And the two detectives are in a race against time to crack the case to keep Florence alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Little Girl Gone (A Logan Harper Thriller Book 1)*




  








From USA Today bestselling author Brett Battles, comes the first novel in his compelling Logan Harper thriller series.

Logan Harper isn't looking for redemption.

He just wants to live in peace and forget his troubled past. But one morning his quiet life is upended when he interrupts the attempted murder of his father's best friend Tooney.

The next thing he knows, Logan is on his way to Los Angeles, searching for Tooney's missing granddaughter and uncovering a sinister plot connected not only to Tooney's past, but also to the boardrooms of corporate America.

As the odds stack up against him, Logan must fall back on old skills from the life he'd rather forget. He's made a promise, and the only way to fulfill it is to bring the girl home alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Rome's Great Eastern War: Lucullus, Pompey and the Conquest of the East, 74–62 BC *




  







Despite Rome’s conquest of the Mediterranean, by the turn of the first century BC, Rome’s influence barely stretched into the East. In the century since Rome’s defeat of the Seleucid Empire in the 180s BC, the East was dominated by the rise of new empires: Parthia, Armenia and Pontus, each vying to recreate the glories of the Persian Empire. By the 80s BC, the Pontic Empire of Mithridates had grown so bold that it invaded and annexed the whole of Rome’s eastern empire and occupied Greece itself. As Rome emerged from the devastating effects of the First Civil War, a new breed of general emerged, eager to re-assert Roman military dominance and carve out a fresh empire in the east, treading in the footsteps of Alexander. This work analyses the military campaigns and battles between a revitalized Rome and the various powers of the eastern Mediterranean hinterland, which ultimately heralded a new phase in Roman imperial expansion and reshaped the ancient East.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*After Dunkirk: Churchill's Sacrifice of the Highland Division *




  








On 12 June 1940, more than a week after the last British troops had been evacuated from Dunkirk, the 51st (Highland) Division was forced to surrender to General Erwin Rommel's 7th Panzer Division at St Valery-en-Caux. More than 10,000 members of the Division were driven into five years of captivity in prison camps.

Drawing upon over 100 personal interviews with survivors of the battle, upon unit war diaries, personal letters and journals, as well as official documents and reports, the author traces the story of the Highland Division from its arrival in France, through the excitement of patrol operations in front of the Maginot Line and its magnificent defensive battles on the Somme and the Bresle, to the final, desperate stand in the little Norman seaport of St Valery.

Saul David is Professor of War Studies at the University of Buckingham and the author of several critically-acclaimed history books, including 'The Indian Mutiny: 1857' (shortlisted for the Westminster Medal for Military Literature), 'Zulu: The Heroism' and 'Tragedy of the Zulu War of 1879' (a Waterstone's Military History Book of the Year) and 'Victoria's Wars: The Rise of Empire'.

An experienced broadcaster, Saul David has presented and appeared in history programmes for all the major TV channels and is a regular contributor to Radio.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/17/22.

Currently $1.

*Mutiny At Salerno, 1943: An Injustice Exposed *




  








'A detailed account... David is right to stress that the mutiny stemmed from the men's reluctance to fight amongst strangers rather than their reluctance to fight at all, and that many of the mutineers preserved a dignified and soldierly attitude throughout the proceedings.' Richard Holmes, TLS

In late September 1943, almost 200 veterans of General Montgomery’s Eighth Army were arrested for refusing repeated orders to join units of the US Fifth Army at the Salerno beachhead in southern Italy. Within six weeks, all but one had been found guilty of mutiny, their sentences ranging from five years’ penal servitude to death.

Fifty years on, Saul David became the first military historian to gain access to the court martial papers – normally restricted for 75 years. In addition to crucial defence documents and the testimony of eye-witnesses, these papers have enabled Saul David to expose:

How poorly-equipped Eighth Army veterans, some still recovering from wounds and illness, were needlessly sent as reinforcements to Salerno when Fifth Army men were available.

How transit camp authorities deliberately deceived the reinforcements as to their destination.

How the defence team at the trial was forced, by lack of time, lack of witnesses and the hostility of the court, to offer a case based on no evidence and doomed to fail.

How, after the humane intervention of the adjutant-general and the suspension of the sentences, insensitive staff officers and victimization in their new units caused many mutineers to desert.

How, as a result of their convictions, the former war heroes were stripped of their campaign and gallantry medals and branded as cowards.

Concluding that the men were victims of a terrible injustice, Mutiny at Salerno provides a compelling case for a free pardon.

It is a book that no one interested in World War Two will want to miss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/18/22.

Currently $1.

*One Helluva Bad Time: The Complete Bad Times Series *




  








*ASK ME FOR ANYTHING BUT TIME...*
By award winning author Chuck Dixon, (Yes, the same Chuck Dixon who co-created the character Bane.)

You don't punch a cocktail waitress around Dwayne Roenbach, not even if you are his wealthy mogul boss.

Unfortunately, said boss got him blacklisted for actions that Dwayne knew were entirely appropriate of a retired US Army Ranger.

Now, a phone call from a mysterious benefactor wants Dwayne to pull together a team to help rescue scientists who are lost.

With the kind of money he's being offered he only asks a couple of questions to make sure the job is legit.

Perhaps he should have asked a few more.

This Epic Adventure spans multiple time periods, gun battles with creatures and people all over the world as well as up and down history as they battle to do what is right.

No matter if Hell is there to greet them in the end.

Bad times or not, these Rangers have no 'quit' in them. Everyone and everything needs to get the hell out of their way.

They have mission(s) to complete.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Now We Are Animals: An enthralling YA Sci-Fi dystopian survival book*




  








*A gripping, tension-filled survival saga with a Brave New World heroine you won’t be able to forget!*

I was just a typical sixteen-year-old from North London, when The Colonists arrived and turned our world upside down. They were so beautiful to look at, but They killed all the adults and most of the boys, and farmed us girls like cattle. A year on, I’m being kept as a pet by my teenage Colonist owner, Aggie. I’m safe for the moment, but I’ve been torn from my friends and family and had horrific experiences along the way…

It’s enough to get anyone down. But even though I’m locked in a cage and treated like an animal, They haven’t broken me. Somehow, I’ll escape and turn this around: not just for me, but for all of us.

My name’s Carabel Caffarelli from Highbury in England. And I’m about to show The Colonists what being human is all about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Federal Agents of Magic Complete Series Boxed Set: An Urban Fantasy Action Adventure *




  








FBI Agent Diana Sheen is an agent with a secret…

…she carries a badge and a troll, along with a little magic.

But her Most Wanted List is going to take a little extra effort.

She’ll have to embrace her powers and up her game to take down new threats,

Not to mention deal with the troll that’s adopted her.

All signs point to a serious threat lurking just beyond sight, pulling the strings to put the forces of good in harm’s way.

Magic or mundane, you break the law, and Diana’s gonna find you, tag you and bring you in. Watch out magical baddies, this agent can level the playing field.

It’s all in a day’s work for the newest Federal Agent of Magic.



This full boxed set includes the following books:


Magic Ops
Agents of Magic
Counter Ops
Agents of Chaos
Covert Ops
Agents of Order
Arcane Ops
Agents of Vengeance
For a thrilling action-adventure with spells, guns, hand to hand combat, and just the right amount of snark, join the team today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Giving the Devil His Due: Special Edition *




  







What if a young girl had the power to stop her tyrannical father from battering her mother ever again?

What if a student had a secret weapon to end sexual assault by her predatory professor permanently?

What if a housewife had unusual means to get back at her controlling husband and walk away from her marriage alive?

In Giving the Devil His Due, the Pixel Project's first charity anthology, sixteen acclaimed fantasy, science fiction, and horror authors take readers on an unforgettable journey to alternative worlds where men who abuse and murder women and girls meet their comeuppance in uncanny ways.

Featuring stories from Stephen Graham Jones, Christina Henry, Peter Tieryas, Kelley Armstrong, Linda D. Addison, Hillary Monahan, and more, Giving the Devil His Due presents sixteen stories that will make you think about the importance of justice for the victims of gender-based violence, how rare this justice is in our own world, and why we need to end violence against women once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Crazy Rich: Power, Scandal, and Tragedy Inside the Johnson & Johnson Dynasty *




  








From the founders of the international health-care behemoth Johnson & Johnson in the late 1800s to the contemporary Johnsons of today, such as billionaire New York Jets owner Robert Wood "Woody" Johnson IV, all is revealed in this scrupulously researched, unauthorized biography by New York Times bestselling author Jerry Oppenheimer.

Often compared to the Kennedy clan because of the tragedies and scandals that had befallen both wealthy and powerful families, Crazy Rich, based on scores of exclusive, candid, on-the-record interviews, reveals how the dynasty's vast fortune was both intoxicating and toxic through the generations of a family that gave the world Band-Aids and Baby Oil.

At the same time, they've been termed perhaps the most dysfunctional family in the fortune 500. Oppenheimer is the author of biographies of the Kennedys, the Clintons, the Hiltons and Martha Stewart, among other American icons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Writers: Their Lives and Works *




  








Explore the fascinating lives and loves of the greatest novelists, poets, and playwrights.

From William Shakespeare and Jane Austen to Gabriel García Márquez and Toni Morrison, Writers explores more than 100 biographies of the world's greatest writers. Each featured novelist, playwright, or poet is introduced by a stunning portrait, followed by photography and illustrations of locations and artifacts important in their lives - along with pages from original manuscripts, first editions, and their correspondence.

Trace the friendships, loves, and rivalries that inspired each individual and affected their writing, revealing insights into the larger-than-life characters, plots, and evocative settings that they created. You will also uncover details each writer's most famous pieces and understand the times and cultures they lived in - see how the world influenced them and how their works influenced the world.

Writers introduces key ideas, themes, and literary techniques of each figure, revealing the imaginations and personalities behind some of the world's greatest novels, short stories, poems, and plays. A diverse variety of authors are covered, from the Middle Ages to present day, providing a compelling glimpse into the lives of the people behind the page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Signed, Sealed and Dead: A Lily Sprayberry Cozy Mystery (The Lily Sprayberry Cozy Mystery Series Book 3) *




  








“Golden Girls meets Steel Magnolias!”

LILY SPRAYBERRY SELLS HOMES AND SOLVES CRIMES

My momma always said, “You don’t know what you don’t know until you know.”
I’ve heard the stories. I’ve seen the headlines. High school sports are tough, but the toughest part is dealing with the parents.
They’ll do anything to see their child successful.
Including commit murder.
When I happened upon my client, Bramblett County High’s new lacrosse coach, dead near the school gym bleachers, my momma’s words came back to me. I knew the killer was a parent, and I refused to let them walk away with the win.
But this parent was good, and now the game’s heading into overtime, and I’m trying to keep myself from being benched.

Permanently.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sleep with Strangers *




  








Rediscover one of America’s pioneering women crime writers with this classic noir starring a Long Beach private investigator reminiscent of Raymond Chandler’s Philip Marlowe

“Are you trying to tell me you don't want the job, Mr. Sader?”

It started as a missing persons case and grew more puzzling with the discovery of another strangely coincidental disappearance. Private eye Jim Sader finds himself deep in a multilayered intrigue revolving around oil and real estate and the sleazy underpinnings of Long Beach, California, in the 1950s.

Taut, suspenseful, and gritty, many consider Sleep with Strangers to be Dolores Hitchens’ best novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Abandoned in Death (In Death 54)
*


  








Homicide detective Eve Dallas must untangle a twisted family history while a hostage’s life hangs in the balance—in Abandoned in Death by New York Times bestselling author J. D. Robb.

The woman’s body was found in the early morning, on a bench in a New York City playground. She was clean, her hair neatly arranged, her makeup carefully applied. But other things were very wrong—like the tattoo and piercings, clearly new. The clothes, decades out of date. The fatal wound hidden beneath a ribbon around her neck. And the note: Bad Mommy, written in crayon as if by a child.

Eve Dallas turns to the department’s top profiler, who confirms what seems obvious to Eve: They’re dealing with a killer whose childhood involved some sort of trauma—a situation Eve is all too familiar with herself. Yet the clues suggest a perpetrator who’d be roughly sixty years old, and there are no records of old crimes with a similar MO. What was the trigger that apparently reopened such an old wound and sent someone over the edge?

When Eve discovers that other young women—who physically resemble the first victim—have vanished, the clock starts ticking louder. But to solve this case she will need to find her way into a hidden place of dim light and concrete, into the distant past, and into the cold depths of a shattered mind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Red Flags (A Locard Institute Thriller Book 1) *




  








New York Times bestselling author Lisa Black launches a pulse-pounding new series with a taut, compelling forensic thriller that introduces Dr. Ellie Carr and Dr. Rachael Davies, who must combine their expertise to solve deadly crimes . . .

When D.C. crime scene analyst Dr. Ellie Carr is called to investigate the heartrending case of a missing baby, she’s shocked to discover that the child’s mother is her own cousin. Close during their impoverished childhoods, Ellie and Rebecca eventually drifted apart. Rebecca is now half of a Washington power couple, and she and her wealthy lobbyist husband, Hunter, have been living a charmed life in an opulent mansion—until their infant son is taken.

“Every contact leaves a trace.” That’s the basic principle of forensic science followed by pathologist Dr. Rachael Davies. A reluctant Ellie is teamed with Rachael, employed by Hunter to help with the investigation. Rachael is assistant dean at the prestigious Locard Forensic Institute, named in honor of the French criminologist who inspired the profession. But in this case, discovering where those traces lead quickly becomes a dangerous journey through a web of greed and deadly ambition.

At first antagonists, then allies, Ellie and Rachael race to find the baby alive and bring the kidnappers to justice. What seemed like a simple ransom grab reveals links to a lobbying effort to loosen regulations on a billion-dollar gaming empire. Unless they can piece together the evidence before the Senate hearing, Rebecca’s son—and others like him—will face an unthinkable fate . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Paper Gods: A Novel of Money, Race, and Politics *




  








The mayor of Atlanta and a washed-up reporter investigate a series of assassinations, and uncover a conspiracy that reaches into the heart of the city's political machine.

Mayor Victoria Dobbs Overstreet is a Harvard-trained attorney and Spelman alum, married to a celebrated heart surgeon, mother to beautiful twin girls, and a political genius. When her mentor, ally, and friend Congressman Ezra Hawkins is gunned down in Ebenezer Baptist Church, Victoria finds a strange piece of origami–a “paper god”–tucked inside his Bible. These paper gods turn up again and again, always after someone is killed. Someone is terrorizing those who are close to Mayor Dobbs, and she can't shake the feeling that the killer is close to her, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*SEAL Team Six: The Novel: #1 in the ongoing hit series *




  








They are highly trained. Their missions are classified. They are our best and last hope. Yet they do not exist. Follow SEAL Team Six as they train, hunt and fight an enemy who reaches out from the most remote corners of the world to murder and maim. These highly-trained, military men are the unknown heroes who endure unimaginable hardship and murderous combat to protect our homeland.

In SEAL Team Six: The Novel, a mass shooting at a California big box store begins a new round of murder from an unknown source. America is suffering a virus of homegrown terror as one-man cells are inspired by a new kind of terrorist who speaks to them through websites, tweets and emails. These lone wolves get their orders and directions on how to carry them out from a man known only as Young El. His identity and face aren't known. Counter-intelligence agencies in the West have only the voice on his podcasts to identify him. The super-secret group often know as SEAL Team Six is the point of the spear to find, and eliminate, this new source of murder and suffering. Their hunt takes them from their base in the USA to a deadly labyrinth in the Phillipines and, finally, a terror stronghold deep in the jungles of Borneo. You'll train with these men, fight alongside them and share their danger and losses. America's gunfighters take the battle to the home turf of terror no matter where on the planet it hides.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Fourth Prophecy: A Sean Wyatt Archaeological Thriller (Sean Wyatt Adventure Book 14) *




  








Washington is at a standstill.

It’s not political gridlock that’s paralyzed the capital of the United States this time.

A ruthless killer is assassinating members of Congress, leaving authorities with neither clues nor hope to stop the slaughter. Fear grips the city as the federal government grinds to a halt.

So, where are former government agent Sean Wyatt and his sidekick, Tommy Schultz? They’re thousands of miles away in the middle of the Mexican rain forest, leading a private mission for one of the congresswomen targeted by the murderer.

The congresswoman is convinced ancient documents in her possession hold the keys to a new world—a golden age without murder, scandal, or lust for power.

Sean and Tommy should be so lucky.

In their quest to solve another ancient, deadly series of riddles, Sean and Tommy take on Mexican drug cartels, counterrevolutionary guerrillas, and shady mercenaries—and learn that, yet again, nothing in either the modern or the ancient world is what it appears to be.

In his grittiest thriller yet, Ernest Dempsey again thrusts readers into the heart of the global criminal underworld. Swarmed by spies, shysters, and professional slayers, Dempsey’s vision of international treasure hunting would send even Indiana Jones running for retirement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Countdown to Midnight: A Novel (Nick Flynn Book 2) *




  








In this sequel to Dale Brown’s New York Times bestselling Arctic Storm Rising, former U.S. Air Force officer Nick Flynn is caught up in a shadow war against allied Russia and Iran—a duo wielding a terrifying new weapon.

Nick Flynn is back in action, and he has a new employer—a shadowy intelligence outfit whose roots go back to the very beginning of the Cold War. But his first mission for them almost becomes his last. While meeting with a high-ranking Iranian dissident in the Austrian Alps, Flynn is ambushed and nearly killed… just after learning that Iran and Russia are working together on a mysterious project—one they have codenamed MIDNIGHT.

Flynn is determined to uncover MIDNIGHT’s lethal secrets. Why are Moscow and Tehran covertly retrofitting a massive oil tanker in an Iranian port? What purpose lies behind their closely guarded effort, the brainchild of Pavel Voronin—a ruthless billionaire allied with Russia’s autocratic president?

Flynn and his new team plan to put an end to the nefarious project, but they’re dogged at every step by Voronin’s hired Raven Syndicate killers—elite veterans of Russia’s special forces and intelligence services. As they track the enemy from the streets of Vienna to deep inside hostile Iran, Flynn and his crew must repeatedly risk their lives to pierce the layers of deception around this shadow war.

It’s a race against time to stop Voronin from launching his terrifying new weapon against the United States—potentially killing hundreds of millions and overturning the world’s balance of power forever. The odds are stacked high against Flynn and his team… but that’s never stopped Nick before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Galileo's Mistake: A New Look at the Epic Confrontation between Galileo and the Church *




  








The modern understanding of the notorious 1633 trial of Galileo is that of Science and Reason persecuted by Ignorance and Superstition—of Galileo as a lonely, courageous freethinker oppressed by a reactionary and anti-intellectual institution fearful of losing its power and influence. But is this an accurate picture? 

In his provocative reexamination of one of the turning points in the history of science and thought, Wade Rowland contends that the dispute concerned an infinitely more profound question: What is truth and how can we know it? Rowland demonstrates that Galileo’s mistake was to insist that science—and only science—provides the truth about reality. The Church rejected this idea, declaring that while science is valid, truth is a metaphysical issue—beyond physics—and it involves such matters as meaning and purpose, which are unquantifiable and therefore not amenable to scientific analysis. In asserting the primacy of science on the territory of truth, Galileo strayed into the theological realm, an act that put him squarely on a warpath with the Church. The outcome would change the world. Wade Rowland’s thoughtful exploration promises to disarm the most stubborn of skeptics and make for scintillating debate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Shortest History of China: From the Ancient Dynasties to a Modern Superpower—A Retelling for Our Times (Shortest History Series) *




  








Journey across China’s epic history—through millennia of early innovation to modern dominance. And upcoming from The Shortest History Series—The Shortest History of England!

As we enter the “Asian century,” China demands our attention for being an economic powerhouse, a beacon of rapid modernization, and an assertive geopolitical player. To understand the nation behind the headlines, we must take in its vibrant, tumultuous past—a story of “larger-than-life characters, philosophical arguments and political intrigues, military conflicts and social upheavals, artistic invention and technological innovation.”

The Shortest History of China charts a path from China’s tribal origins through its storied imperial era and up to the modern Communist Party under Xi Jinping—including the rarely told story of women in China and the specters of corruption and disunity that continue to haunt the People’s Republic today. A master storyteller and exacting historian, Linda Jaivin distills this vast history into a short, riveting account that today’s globally minded readers will find indispensable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Business in Great Waters: The U-Boat Wars, 1916–1945 *




  







Twice within 25 years Britain was threatened with starvation by the menace of the U-Boat. In this study of submarine warfare, the author explains why Winston Churchill wrote "the only thing that ever frightened me during the war was the U-Boat peril". Until it had been overcome, the Anglo-American entry into Europe in 1944 would have been impossible.

John Terraine concentrates on the combatants themselves, both German and Allied, but does not overlook the three main factors in the equation—the political, the military and the technological, as well as the intelligence, the weapons and the devices both sides employed in order to outwit each other. He also focuses on the fighting men on either side, seeing the action from "where it was at".


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Eyewitness to World War II: Guadalcanal Diary, Invasion Diary, and John F. Kennedy and PT-109*




  








Three classic accounts of WWII from a reporter who “shaped America’s understanding of the war, and influenced every account that came after” (Mark Bowden).

Volunteer combat correspondent Richard Tregaskis risked life and limb to give American readers a soldier’s–eye view of the Second World War. These three tales of bravery and sacrifice shed light on the Greatest Generation’s darkest hours.

Guadalcanal Diary: In August 1942, Tregaskis landed with the US Marines on Tulagi and Guadalcanal Islands in the South Pacific for the first major Allied offensive against Japanese forces. He details the first two months of the campaign and describes the courage and camaraderie of young marines who prepared for battle knowing that one in four of them wouldn’t make it home. An instant #1 New York Times bestseller and the basis for a popular film of the same name, Guadalcanal Diary is a masterpiece of war journalism that “captures the spirit of men in battle” (John Toland).

Invasion Diary: In July 1943, Tregaskis joined the Allied forces in Sicily and Italy and documented some of the fiercest fighting of the war, from bombing runs over Rome to the defense of the Salerno beachhead against heavy artillery fire to the fall of Naples. In compelling and evocative prose, Tregaskis depicts the terror and excitement of life on the front lines and his own harrowing brush with death when a chunk of German shrapnel pierced his helmet and shattered his skull. Invasion Diary is “required reading for all who want to know how armies fight” (Library Journal).

John F. Kennedy and PT-109: In the early morning hours of August 2, 1943, the Japanese destroyer Amagiri sliced into US Navy motor torpedo boat PT-109 near the Solomon Islands. Ten surviving crewmembers and their young skipper, Lt. John F. Kennedy, clung to the wreckage. Over the next three days, the privileged son of a Boston multimillionaire displayed extraordinary courage and leadership as he risked his life to shepherd his crew to safety and coordinate a daring rescue mission deep in enemy territory. Lieutenant Kennedy earned a Navy and Marine Corps Medal and a Purple Heart, and the story of PT-109 captured the public’s imagination and helped propel Kennedy all the way to the White House. Acclaimed war correspondent Tregaskis—who once beat out the future president for a spot on the Harvard University swim team—brings this remarkable chapter in American history to vivid life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*American Hero: The Life and Death of Audie Murphy (Americans Fighting to Free Europe) *




  








A captivating biography of America’s greatest soldier.

Perfect for readers of Carlo d’Este, E. B. Sledge and Alex Kershaw.

As a teenager Audie Murphy left his home in Texas to join in the fight against the Nazis. By the end of the war, after landing on the beaches of Sicily, he had fought in the bloody battle of Anzio, helped liberate Rome, marched his way across France, repelled German counterattacks in Alsace, before finishing in Germany. He was wounded three times, killed over two hundred enemies, and won every medal for valor that the United States had to offer.

Charles Whiting charts Murphy’s journey through World War Two, shedding light on his courageous actions, such as when he held off a company of German soldiers for an hour at the Colmar Pocket before leading a successful counterattack while wounded and out of ammunition.

Yet what price did young Audie Murphy pay for becoming America’s most decorated soldier of the Second World War?

Rather than simply focusing on Murphy’s achievements in combat, Whiting also explores his life after the war when he struggled with post-traumatic stress disorder, addiction problems and even twenty years after the war slept with the lights on and a loaded Walther pistol beneath his pillow.

American Hero draws upon numerous contemporary sources and a wealth of information drawn from interviews with Murphy’s friends and comrades to provide insight into the rise and fall of Audie Murphy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/18/22.

Currently $4.

*Team America: Patton, MacArthur, Marshall, Eisenhower, and the World They Forged *




  








From national bestselling author and acclaimed military historian Robert L. O’Connell, a dynamic history of four military leaders whose extraordinary leadership and strategy led the United States to success during World War I and beyond.

By the first half of the twentieth century, technology had transformed warfare into a series of intense bloodbaths in which the line between soldiers and civilians was obliterated, resulting in the deaths of one hundred million people. During this period, four men exhibited unparalleled military leadership that led the United States victoriously through two World Wars: Douglas MacArthur, George Patton, George Marshall, and Dwight “Ike” Eisenhower; or, as bestselling author Robert O’Connell calls them, Team America.

O’Connell captures these men’s unique charisma as he chronicles the path each forged—from their upbringings to their educational experiences to their storied military careers—experiences that shaped them into majestic leaders who would play major roles in saving the free world and preserving the security of the United States in times of unparalleled danger. O’Connell shows how the lives of these men—all born within the span of a decade—twisted around each other like a giant braid in time. Throughout their careers, they would use each other brilliantly in a series of symbiotic relationships that would hold increasingly greater consequences.

At the end of their star-studded careers (twenty-four out of a possible twenty-five), O’Connell concludes that what set Team America apart was not their ability to wield the proverbial sword, but rather their ability to plot strategy, give orders, and inspire others. The key ingredients to their success was mental agility, a gravitas that masked their intensity, and an almost intuitive understanding of how armies in the millions actually functioned and fought. Without the leadership of these men, O’Connell makes clear, the world we know would be vastly different.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/19/22.

Currently $2.

*Midshipman's Hope (The Seafort Saga Book 1) *




  








First in the military science fiction series that does “an excellent job of transferring Hornblower to interstellar space. A thoroughly enjoyable read” (David Drake).

In the year 2194, seventeen-year-old Nicholas Seafort is assigned to the Hibernia as a lowly midshipman. Destination: the thriving colony of Hope Nation. But when a rescue attempt goes devastatingly wrong, Seafort is thrust into a leadership role he never anticipated. The other officers resent him, but Seafort must handle more dangerous problems, from a corrupted navigation computer to a deadly epidemic. Even Hope Nation has a nasty surprise in store. Seafort might be the crew’s only hope . . . This page-turning science fiction in the vein of Robert Heinlein and Orson Scott Card—with a dash of Horatio Hornblower—marks the captivating debut adventure in Feintuch’s hugely popular Seafort Saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Voices of Hope (The Seafort Saga Book 5) *




  








Decades have passed since Nick Seafort battled the vicious aliens. Now, in the fifth installment of the celebrated Seafort Saga, it’s trouble on Earth that looms . . .

Everyone knows Nick Seafort as “the Fisherman”—the hero who stopped the merciless, fishlike aliens when they attacked Earth. Voices of Hope picks up with Seafort decades later, after he’s retired as the Secretary General of the United Nations. Despite his trappings of power, he has been unable to aid the so-called transpops, desperate people who live in the dangerous lower levels of New York City. When Seafort’s son, Philip, follows a friend into the streets of New York, he encounters the transpop culture—one evolved to exist in the shadows and operate with ruthless efficiency. The trannies are a powder keg ready to blow, and a water shortage appears to be the spark to prove that humans can be far more dangerous than any outer-space alien. Long ago, Seafort had braved these violent streets to find his wife; now he must return to save his son.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Children of Hope (The Seafort Saga Book 7) *




  








The Seafort Saga continues with the shocking return of the predatory aliens and a powerful and unexpected new ally for Nick Seafort

The planet of Hope Nation has always loomed large in Nicholas Seafort’s life. It was there that he built a name for himself, saving the planet from civil war and from the insatiable, fishlike aliens. But not everyone in that colony appreciated Seafort’s efforts. Randy Carr, son of Seafort’s old friend Derek Carr, blames him for his father’s death and wants Seafort to pay for this bitter loss. Trouble brews for Seafort on Earth and on Hope Nation. A religious group called the Patriarchs fight to gain political control of Earth. The aliens suddenly reappear with an astonishing claim: They have peaceful intentions. As the aliens and their new human allies advance on Earth, hoping to calm its civil unrest, Nick Seafort must fight for the planet’s future one final time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Zoo of Intelligent Animals: Escapist sci-fi adventure that's fast-paced, thrilling, and inventive (The Cleremont Conjectures Book 2) *




  








*If the ticket is free, it means you're the attraction*

London, 1977.

Year of the Silver Jubilee, the Sex Pistols – and a spate of unexplained disappearances from across the academic world.

Elizabeth Belfort, a young agent with a high-flying career and a low-flying marriage, is urgently dispatched to bring in an elusive government informant.

But she soon finds herself drawn into the mysterious world of this informant and his family as they embark on a rescue mission. New horizons and new loves start to overturn her well-ordered life. Before long, she is travelling across galaxies to confront an alien race, who’ve taken a special interest in planet Earth and its primary intelligent species. They’ve even made a special home for some of them.

In a zoo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Sleeping Beauty Trilogy (A Sleeping Beauty Novel) *




  








A collection that includes all three novels in Anne Rice’s seductive retelling of the Sleeping Beauty story.

A spell has been cast upon a lovely young princess who sleeps, waiting for someone to save her. The Prince awakens Beauty, not with a kiss, but with sexual initiation. His reward for ending the hundred years of enchantment is Beauty’s complete and total enslavement to him...

In 1983, Anne Rice, writing as A.N. Roquelaure, began the first installment of a series that is now considered a forerunner of erotic literature. This collection—containing The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty, Beauty’s Punishment, and Beauty’s Release—is a testament to Anne Rice’s irresistible talent, exploring the world of erotic yearning and fantasy in a classic trilogy that makes the forbidden side of passion a doorway into the hidden regions of the psyche and the heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tales of Dune: Expanded Edition*




  








Brian Herbert and Kevin J. Anderson have written thirteen international bestselling novels set in this epic universe. But the wealth of material leaves many side tales or interesting ideas that can be told, hors d’oeuvres to accompany the exotic main course.

Sometimes, a short story is exactly what’s needed.

Tales of Dune collects eight of Herbert and Anderson’s Dune short stories, ranging from the period of the Butlerian Jihad, to the time of young Paul Atreides, to a story set during the events of the novel Dune, to the very end of Frank Herbert’s future history.

These are the missing pieces in the epic of Dune.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Demons Don't Dream (The Xanth Novels Book 16) *




  








“Series fans will find themselves right at home” as a computer game draws two players into the illusion-, pun-, and dragon-filled land of Xanth (Kirkus Reviews).

Sixteen-year-old Dug has yet to be impressed by a computer game, but that’s before he gets hooked by Companions of Xanth—and the beguilingly beautiful princess-serpent he’s chosen to guide him. Nada Naga has her work cut out for her keeping Dug’s eyes on the magical prize . . . and off of her human form.

Kim is no stranger to Xanth, which is why she chooses her favorite companion, Jenny Elf, to accompany her through its marvels—and dangers. Though Kim’s hyper-enthusiasm is infectious, she doesn’t really believe that Xanth is real, and it’s up to Jenny to prove it.

What the two players don’t know is that there’s more at stake than winning; the very existence of Xanth hangs in the balance. Demons may run the game, but there are voids to avoid, loan sharks to outswim, and Com Pewter—the most evil machine of all—to outwit. Not to mention that a companion may be just as willing to sabotage Dug and Kim as help them succeed . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Geis of the Gargoyle (The Xanth Novels Book 1 *




  








A gargoyle finds himself caught between a rock and a hard place in this Xanth adventure that “should delight Anthony’s many fans” (Publishers Weekly).

As a gargoyle, Gary Gar has one job in Xanth: to protect the Swan Knee River from the pollution flowing in from Mundania. But more dirt plus less rain will crack any gargoyle’s stony composure.

So Gary does what any good Xanthian would do: He seeks the help of the Good Magician. But payment for his service is high. Gary must find a philter for the water, while taking on human form to tutor a wild human child, with help from the surly Sorceress Iris, and—even though time is of the essence—taking Hiatus, a known troublemaker, along for the ride.

It won’t be easy, especially when they’re all transported back to the dawn of time. And if they can’t figure out what’s going on in the past, there may be no future for Xanth—come hell or high water . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Xone of Contention (The Xanth Novels 23) *




  








Climate and culture shock ensue when Xanthians swap bodies with mere humans in this madcap adventure in the New York Times–bestselling series.

All Breanna of the Black Wave and her newfound love, Justin Tree, want is a little time to get to know each other better, but a climatic catastrophe is causing a massive meltdown that threatens to inundate the ancient forests of Xanth.

The only way to avert this dire disaster is to undertake a voyage into the distant mists of the past, to find the moment when this ghastly greenhouse effect began. And the only people who can safely make that journey are those unaffected by Xanth’s magic—normal, ordinary humans from our own world.

So Breanna and Justin turn to the Demon X(A/N)th (a.k.a. Nimby) and his lovely consort Chlorine for help. Together, they devise a daring plan. Making use of the O-Xone, a magical computer network that links the worlds of Xanth and Earth, Nimby and Chlorine make contact with a young couple from Earth who are working on a Xanth game, and arrange to exchange bodies with them. But an unexpected surprise awaits them on their arrival . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Isis Orb (The Xanth Novels Book 40)*




  








A quest to fulfill a lifelong wish leads to magic, adventure—and puns—as the New York Times–bestselling author revisits the enchanted land of Xanth.

In Xanth, everyone has a talent. But that doesn’t mean everyone loves his talent, and no one understands that better than Hapless. Endowed with the ability to conjure any instrument he wants, Hapless could be an extraordinary musician if only he could play a tune that didn’t fall ear-piercingly flat. His one desire is to find an instrument he can play—and maybe a girlfriend or three. But like music, women have never been his forte.

When the Good Magician hears about Hapless’s desperate desire, he sends the young man on a quest to find the elusive Isis Orb, a magical talisman that could fulfill his wish. But the mysterious Egyptian goddess for whom the orb is named guards the enchanted object and won’t let anyone see it—let alone use it.

Setting out to achieve the impossible, Hapless meets an eclectic mix of creatures that join him on his journey. Like the musically challenged Hapless, they all have wishes they hope the Isis Orb will grant. But the only way they can control the orb is to capture the five totems from the regions of Xanth: Fire, Earth, Air, Water, and the Void. Together, this motley crew will heroically fight dragons, a six-headed griffin, and even a beautiful, seductive water gorgon who tries to rain on Hapless’s parade.

With its thrilling exploits and endless humor, the newest addition to Piers Anthony’s beloved Xanth series is sure to keep readers enthralled.

Isis Orb is the 40th book in the Xanth series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Don't Tell a Soul *




  








Stay up all night with this modern day Rebecca! Perfect for fans of Truly Devious--a haunting story about a new girl in an old town filled with dark secrets . . . that might just kill her.

People say the house is cursed.
It preys on the weakest, and young women are its favorite victims.
In Louth, they're called the Dead Girls.

All Bram wanted was to disappear--from her old life, her family's past, and from the scandal that continues to haunt her. The only place left to go is Louth, the tiny town on the Hudson River where her uncle, James, has been renovating an old mansion.

But James is haunted by his own ghosts. Months earlier, his beloved wife died in a fire that people say was set by her daughter. The tragedy left James a shell of the man Bram knew--and destroyed half the house he'd so lovingly restored.

The manor is creepy, and so are the locals. The people of Louth don't want outsiders like Bram in their town, and with each passing day she's discovering that the rumors they spread are just as disturbing as the secrets they hide. Most frightening of all are the legends they tell about the Dead Girls. Girls whose lives were cut short in the very house Bram now calls home.

The terrifying reality is that the Dead Girls may have never left the manor. And if Bram looks too hard into the town's haunted past, she might not either.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sorry I'm Late, I Didn't Want to Come: One Introvert's Year of Saying Yes*




  







What would happen if a shy introvert lived like a gregarious extrovert for one year? If she knowingly and willingly put herself in perilous social situations that she’d normally avoid at all costs? Writer Jessica Pan intends to find out. With the help of various extrovert mentors, Jessica sets up a series of personal challenges (talk to strangers, perform stand-up comedy, host a dinner party, travel alone, make friends on the road, and much, much worse) to explore whether living like an extrovert can teach her lessons that might improve the quality of her life. Chronicling the author’s hilarious and painful year of misadventures, this book explores what happens when one introvert fights her natural tendencies, takes the plunge, and tries (and sometimes fails) to be a little bit braver.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Memoirs of a Geisha (Vintage Contemporaries) *




  








A literary sensation and runaway bestseller, this brilliant debut novel tells with seamless authenticity and exquisite lyricism the true confessions of one of Japan's most celebrated geisha.

Nominated as one of America’s best-loved novels by PBS’s The Great American Read

Speaking to us with the wisdom of age and in a voice at once haunting and startlingly immediate, Nitta Sayuri tells the story of her life as a geisha. It begins in a poor fishing village in 1929, when, as a nine-year-old girl with unusual blue-gray eyes, she is taken from her home and sold into slavery to a renowned geisha house. We witness her transformation as she learns the rigorous arts of the geisha: dance and music; wearing kimono, elaborate makeup, and hair; pouring sake to reveal just a touch of inner wrist; competing with a jealous rival for men's solicitude and the money that goes with it.

In Memoirs of a Geisha, we enter a world where appearances are paramount; where a girl's virginity is auctioned to the highest bidder; where women are trained to beguile the most powerful men; and where love is scorned as illusion. It is a unique and triumphant work of fiction—at once romantic, erotic, suspenseful—and completely unforgettable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*By Myself and Then Some *




  








The epitome of grace, independence, and wit, Lauren Bacall continues to project an audacious spirit and pursue on-screen excellence. The product of an extraordinary mother and a loving extended family, she produced, with Humphrey Bogart, some of the most electric and memorable scenes in movie history. After tragically losing Bogart, she returned to New York and a brilliant career in the theatre. A two-time Tony winner, she married and later divorced her second love, Jason Robards, and never lost sight of the strength that made her a star.

Now, thirty years after the publication of her original National Book Award–winning memoir, Bacall has added new material to her inspiring history. In her own frank and beautiful words, one of our most enduring actresses reveals the remarkable true story of a lifetime so rich with incident and achievement that Hollywood itself would be unable to adequately reproduce it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Miss Julia Knows a Thing or Two: A Novel *




  








The delightful new installment of the beloved and New York Times bestselling Miss Julia series

Miss Julia has decided to turn over a new leaf. It's time to stop meddling in other peoples' lives, she thinks--but her hands are full before long! Her neighbor Mildred is sent into a tizzy when a grandchild she's never met shows up on her doorstep. And Mildred's husband keeps forgetting who she is, so she's all on her own. Meanwhile, Etta Mae is worried about losing her job now that the Handy Home Helpers is up for sale. Luckily, Miss Julia has experience dealing with children dropped on doorsteps, and sweeps in to lend a hand. But there's something missing in that child's life, and Miss Julia knows exactly what it is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sweet Little Lies: A Novel (A Cat Kinsella Novel Book 1) *




  








"A dark and smart page-turner." —The New York Times

In this gripping debut procedural, a young London policewoman must probe dark secrets buried deep in her own family’s past to solve a murder and a long-ago disappearance.

Twenty-six-year-old Cat Kinsella overcame a troubled childhood to become a Detective Constable with the Metropolitan Police Force, but she’s never been able to banish these ghosts. When she’s called to the scene of a murder in Islington, not far from the pub her estranged father still runs, she discovers that Alice Lapaine, a young housewife who didn’t get out much, has been found strangled.

Cat and her team immediately suspect Alice’s husband, until she receives a mysterious phone call that links the victim to Maryanne Doyle, a teenage girl who went missing in Ireland eighteen years earlier. The call raises uneasy memories for Cat—her family met Maryanne while on holiday, right before she vanished. Though she was only a child, Cat knew that her charming but dissolute father wasn’t telling the truth when he denied knowing anything about Maryanne or her disappearance. Did her father do something to the teenage girl all those years ago? Could he have harmed Alice now? And how can you trust a liar even if he might be telling the truth?

Determined to close the two cases, Cat rushes headlong into the investigation, crossing ethical lines and trampling professional codes. But in looking into the past, she might not like what she finds. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Postscript Murders *




  








"This droll romp is a latter-day Miss Marple.” —Washington Post

Murder leaps off the page when crime novelists begin to turn up dead in this intricate new novel by internationally best-selling author Elly Griffiths, a literary mystery perfect for fans of Anthony Horowitz and Agatha Christie.

The death of a ninety-year-old woman with a heart condition should not be suspicious. Detective Sergeant Harbinder Kaur certainly sees nothing out of the ordinary when Peggy’s caretaker, Natalka, begins to recount Peggy Smith’s passing.

But Natalka had a reason to be at the police station: while clearing out Peggy’s flat, she noticed an unusual number of crime novels, all dedicated to Peggy. And each psychological thriller included a mysterious postscript: PS: for PS. When a gunman breaks into the flat to steal a book and its author is found dead shortly thereafter—Detective Kaur begins to think that perhaps there is no such thing as an unsuspicious death after all.

And then things escalate: from an Aberdeen literary festival to the streets of Edinburgh, writers are being targeted. DS Kaur embarks on a road trip across Europe and reckons with how exactly authors can think up such realistic crimes . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Get Out of Town (A Sheriff Aaron Mackey Western Book 3) *




  








Dover Station, Montana, is no place for a lawman. A sheriff’s badge ain’t worth a nickel here—unless you’ve got the bullets to back it up . . .

When he signed up to be sheriff of this dirty little boomtown, Aaron Mackey knew he was asking for trouble. Once, when Mackey was the U.S. marshal for the whole Montana Territory, he swore no job could get any harder. But that was before he took down a few of the bank-robbing Hancock—and incurred the wrath of the gang’s maniacal matriarch, Mad Nellie Hancock.

And that was before every avenging outlaw and hired henchmen came crawling out of the woodwork to kill him—in the meanest, bloodiest showdown the town had ever seen . . .

Aaron Mackey knows you can’t fight city hall. But you can flush out every kill-crazy outlaw, greedy grifter, and boomtown rat—then exterminate with extreme prejudice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Final Flight: a Cold War military aviation thriller (Cold War thrillers)*




  








A deadly crash, a government conspiracy, a lone pilot with one chance to uncover the truth.

Project Guiding Light is NATO’s biggest secret. A system to take long-range bombers deep into the Soviet Union, undetected.

There’s just one problem. And veteran engineer Chris Milford has found it. A lethal flaw that means aircrew will pay a terrible price.

Undermined and belittled by a commanding officer who values loyalty over safety, Milford is forced down a dangerous, subversive path.

Even his closest friend, Rob May, the youngest test pilot on the project has turned his back on him.

Until the crash that changes everything.

Only one person can stop the truth from dying in the smoking remains of a Vulcan bomber.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Spear of Atlantis (Wilde/Chase 14) *




  








After KING SOLOMON'S CURSE comes Andy McDermott's newest Wilde and Chase novel, in which the intrepid pair find themselves in a race against time - before modern civilization is brought to its knees...

Wilde and Chase are back in a quest to find a legendary weapon lost since the fall of Atlantis...

World-famous archaeologist Nina Wilde and her husband, ex-SAS bodyguard Eddie Chase, believe their days of danger are behind them. But when Nina is framed for the theft of a priceless artefact in a daring raid on a luxury cruise ship, she has no choice but to flee.

On the run, Nina discovers that a shadowy group is searching for an ancient Atlantean weapon with destructive power beyond comprehension. Eddie - helped by a multi-talented team of friends - must risk his own life to learn who is pulling the strings.

In a continent-crossing race against time, hunted by enemies with deadly ambitions, only Nina and Eddie can unearth the truth before a devastating force is unleashed on the world...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Days of Rage (Pike Logan Thriller Book 6) *




  








Pike Logan and the Taskforce are used to being the hunters. But in this explosive “thriller that really thrills” (Publishers Weekly) from New York Times bestselling author Brad Taylor, they are the hunted...

Intent on embroiling the US in a quagmire that will sap its economy and drain its legitimacy, Russia passes a potential weapon of mass destruction to Boko Haram, an extreme Islamic sect in Nigeria. The Russian FSB believes the weapon, a relic of the Cold War, has deteriorated and is no longer effective, but they are wrong. Boko Haram has the means for mass destruction, which will be set loose upon a multitude of unsuspecting innocents on one of the world’s grandest stages.

Trying to uncover who might be stalking them, Pike Logan and the Taskforce have no idea what has been set in motion. But there is another secret from the Cold War buried in the Russian FSB, and exposing it will mean the difference between life and death for millions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Red Rabbit (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 9) *




  








Don't Miss the Original Series Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan Starring John Krasinski!

Tom Clancy reveals the details of Jack Ryan's first days with the CIA in this #1 New York Times bestseller.

It’s the early 1980s—and historian, teacher, and recent ex-Marine Jack Ryan is now a CIA officer on loan to the British SIS. On his very first day, an extraordinary document crosses his desk. Because of government repression in Poland, the new Pope, John Paul II, has threatened to resign his papacy.

In Moscow, another man is contemplating the very same document. Yuriy Andropov, the chairman of the KGB, does not like what he reads, does not like what it means for him or for his nation. All it takes is one man to cause everything he has worked for to crumble. All it takes is one man to stop him. The Pope is very powerful, but he is also mortal....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*All These Worlds Are Yours: The Scientific Search for Alien Life *




  








An astronomer explores the science of astrobiology in this “serious but accessible examination of the prospects for finding life elsewhere in the universe” (Sean Carroll, author of The Big Picture).

Describing the most recent discoveries made with space exploration technology, including the Kepler space telescope, the Mars Curiosity rover, and the New Horizons probe, astronomer Jon Willis asks readers to consider five possible scenarios for finding extraterrestrial life. He reviews what we know and don’t know about the life-sustaining potential of Mars’s subsoil ice and the water-ice moons Europa and Enceladus. He also looks at Saturn’s moon Titan through the lens of our own planet’s ancient past. In this concise yet far-reaching volume, Willis even looks beyond our solar system, investigating the top candidates for a “second Earth” in a myriad of exoplanets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Forgotten Slave Trade: The White European Slaves of Islam *




  








“A solid introduction and useful survey of slaving activity by the Muslims of North Africa over the course of several centuries.” —Chronicles

Everybody knows about the transatlantic slave trade, which saw black Africans snatched from their homes, taken across the Atlantic Ocean and then sold into slavery. However, a century before Britain became involved in this terrible business, whole villages and towns in England, Ireland, Italy, Spain and other European countries were being depopulated by slavers, who transported the men, women and children to Africa where they were sold to the highest bidder. This is the forgotten slave trade; one which saw over a million Christians forced into captivity in the Muslim world.

Starting with the practice of slavery in the ancient world, Simon Webb traces the history of slavery in Europe, showing that the numbers involved were vast and that the victims were often treated far more cruelly than black slaves in America and the Caribbean. Castration, used very occasionally against black slaves taken across the Atlantic, was routinely carried out on an industrial scale on European boys who were exported to Africa and the Middle East. Most people are aware that the English city of Bristol was a major center for the transatlantic slave trade in the eighteenth century, but hardly anyone knows that 1,000 years earlier it had been an important staging-post for the transfer of English slaves to Africa.

Reading this book will forever change how you view the slave trade and show that many commonly held beliefs about this controversial subject are almost wholly inaccurate and mistaken.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Why?: Explaining the Holocaust *




  








Featured in the PBS documentary, "The US and the Holocaust" by Ken Burns, Lynn Novick and Sarah Botstein

"Superbly written and researched, synthesizing the classics while digging deep into a vast repository of primary sources." —Josef Joffe, Wall Street Journal

Why? explores one of the most tragic events in human history by addressing eight of the most commonly asked questions about the Holocaust: Why the Jews? Why the Germans? Why murder? Why this swift and sweeping? Why didn’t more Jews fight back more often? Why did survival rates diverge? Why such limited help from outside? What legacies, what lessons?

An internationally acclaimed scholar, Peter Hayes brings a wealth of research and experience to bear on conventional views of the Holocaust, dispelling many misconceptions and challenging some of the most prominent recent interpretations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/19/22.

Currently $2.

*Sea Flight: The Wartime Memoirs of a Fleet Air Arm Pilot *




  







Hugh Popham joined the Fleet Air Arm in the summer of 1940 and was soon in training as a pilot at HMS Vincent and then Yeovilton; thereafter his wartime career as a naval pilot took him to the far corners of the world, notably to the Indian Ocean where he had to contend against the Japanese.

His story is one of a naval fighter pilot having to do his best with hopelessly inadequate planes. First the Sea Hurricanes, and then the Supermarine Seafires, proved to be less than brilliant machines, the Seafire proving far too fragile for the rigours of carrier operations. But it is this story, incorporating the kind of detail that is missing from many wartime memoirs, that makes this book so fascinating.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/20/22.

Currently $2.

*The Ship Who Sang: A Novel (Brainship Book 1) *




  








Helva had been born human, but only her brain had been saved—saved to be schooled, programmed, and implanted into the sleek titanium body of an intergalactic scout ship. But first she had to choose a human partner—male or female—to share her exhilarating escapades in space!

Her life was to be rich and rewarding . . . resplendent with daring adventures and endless excitement, beyond the wildest dreams of mere mortals.

Gifted with the voice of an angel and being virtually indestructible, Helva XH-834 anticipated a sublime immortality.

Then one day she fell in love!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Seven Rules of Time Travel *




  








What if you could rewrite the past?

Quinn Black is having the worst day ever . . . over and over again. The same car blocking his driveway, the same horrific accident he witnesses, the same cop that keeps preventing him from saving his boss from dying in it, and the same memory of a girl from his past that gets sharper each time.

Then he realizes he has the power to travel through time and change the future. With infinite opportunities to alter the past, the possibilities are endless. Could he prevent terrorist attacks? Natural disasters? The deaths of friends? Or even go back in time and say the right thing to the girl who haunts his dreams?

Unfortunately, the rules of time travel are more complicated than he imagined, and before long, Quinn is thrust into the greatest race in human history. His actions can either save the world or destroy it. And now the man who can turn back the clock is running out of time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Time Travel Tribulations (Seven Rules of Time Travel Book 3) *




  








When something knocks Quinn Black and his team through an anomaly, he finds himself on a crash course with what appears to be an uninhabited planet. With an object of mysterious origin orbiting the system and his crew under attack from an unknown source, one thing is clear: they are not supposed to be there.

Unfortunately, that’s just the beginning of their problems. Thrust into time loops and a seemingly parallel world where dinosaurs roam, someone is deliberately sabotaging them. But who would want to send them there, and why? And can they stay alive long enough to find their way back home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Skeleton Key (The Xanth Novels Book 44) *




  








There’s no dancing around a demonic threat in the fantasy world of Xanth in the New York Times–bestselling series.

Squid, the alien cuttlefish, is getting an upgrade: a boost to her shape-changing talent so she can lead a mission against a foreign Demon who’s stirring up trouble in Xanth. At Squid’s side are her rescued siblings and one very special child—Larry, a girl in a boy’s body, who will act as a secret host for their adoptive mother, the Demoness Fornax.

Aboard the Fire Boat, they form a plan to disguise themselves as a traveling dance troupe. Each child is paired up with a native Xanthian. But it’s the friendship that blossoms between Squid and Larry that will power their quest, and they’ll have to do some fancy footwork to avoid the trials and tribulations that await them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Night Chills *




  








#1 New York Times bestselling author Dean Koontz unleashes a contagion on a small Maine town—one that triggers the darkest desires of the soul.

Designed by top scientists and unleashed in a monstrous conspiracy, night chills are seizing the men and women of Black River—driving them to acts of rape and murder. The nightmare is real. And death is the only cure...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Crashed: How a Decade of Financial Crises Changed the World *




  








*WINNER OF THE LIONEL GELBER PRIZE
A NEW YORK TIMES NOTABLE BOOK OF 2018
ONE OF THE ECONOMIST'S BOOKS OF THE YEAR
A NEW YORK TIMES CRITICS' TOP BOOK

"An intelligent explanation of the mechanisms that produced the crisis and the response to it...One of the great strengths of Tooze's book is to demonstrate the deeply intertwined nature of the European and American financial systems."--The New York Times Book Review

From the prizewinning economic historian and author of Shutdown and The Deluge, an eye-opening reinterpretation of the 2008 economic crisis (and its ten-year aftermath) as a global event that directly led to the shockwaves being felt around the world today. *

We live in a world where dramatic shifts in the domestic and global economy command the headlines, from rollbacks in US banking regulations to tariffs that may ignite international trade wars. But current events have deep roots, and the key to navigating today’s roiling policies lies in the events that started it all—the 2008 economic crisis and its aftermath. Despite initial attempts to downplay the crisis as a local incident, what happened on Wall Street beginning in 2008 was, in fact, a dramatic caesura of global significance that spiraled around the world, from the financial markets of the UK and Europe to the factories and dockyards of Asia, the Middle East, and Latin America, forcing a rearrangement of global governance. With a historian’s eye for detail, connection, and consequence, Adam Tooze brings the story right up to today’s negotiations, actions, and threats—a much-needed perspective on a global catastrophe and its long-term consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*This Is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Young Doctor *




  








Now an AMC+ series starring Ben Whishaw

The acclaimed multimillion-copy bestseller, This Is Going to Hurt is Adam Kay’s equally "blisteringly funny" (Boston Globe) and “heartbreaking” (New Yorker) secret diaries of his years as a young doctor.

Welcome to 97-hour weeks. Welcome to life and death decisions. Welcome to a constant tsunami of bodily fluids. Welcome to earning less than the hospital parking meter. Wave goodbye to your friends and relationships. Welcome to the life of a first-year doctor.

Scribbled in secret after endless days, sleepless nights, and missed weekends, comedian and former medical resident Adam Kay’s This Is Going to Hurt provides a no-holds-barred account of his time on the front lines of medicine.

Hilarious, horrifying, and heartbreaking by turns, this is everything you wanted to know—and more than a few things you didn’t—about life on and off the hospital ward.

And yes, it may leave a scar.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*We Carry Their Bones: The Search for Justice at the Dozier School for Boys*




  








"With We Carry Their Bones, Erin Kimmerle continues to unearth the true story of the Dozier School, a tale more frightening than any fiction. In a corrupt world, her unflinching revelations are as close as we'll come to justice." –Colson Whitehead, Pulitzer-Prize Winning author of The Nickel Boys and The Underground Railroad

Forensic anthropologist Erin Kimmerle investigates of the notorious Dozier Boys School—the true story behind the Pulitzer Prize–winning novel The Nickel Boys—and the contentious process to exhume the graves of the boys buried there in order to reunite them with their families.

The Arthur G. Dozier Boys School was a well-guarded secret in Florida for over a century, until reports of cruelty, abuse, and “mysterious” deaths shut the institution down in 2011. Established in 1900, the juvenile reform school accepted children as young as six years of age for crimes as harmless as truancy or trespassing. The boys sent there, many of whom were Black, were subject to brutal abuse, routinely hired out to local farmers by the school’s management as indentured labor, and died either at the school or attempting to escape its brutal conditions.

In the wake of the school’s shutdown, Erin Kimmerle, a leading forensic anthropologist, stepped in to locate the school’s graveyard to determine the number of graves and who was buried there, thus beginning the process of reuniting the boys with their families through forensic and DNA testing. The school’s poorly kept accounting suggested some thirty-one boys were buried in unmarked graves in a remote field on the school’s property. The real number was at least twice that. Kimmerle’s work did not go unnoticed; residents and local law enforcement threatened and harassed her team in their eagerness to control the truth she was uncovering—one she continues to investigate to this day.

We Carry Their Bones is a detailed account of Jim Crow America and an indictment of the reform school system as we know it. It’s also a fascinating dive into the science of forensic anthropology and an important retelling of the extraordinary efforts taken to bring these lost children home to their families—an endeavor that created a political firestorm and a dramatic reckoning with racism and shame in the legacy of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Undying: Pain, vulnerability, mortality, medicine, art, time, dreams, data, exhaustion, cancer, and care *




  








WINNER OF THE 2020 PULITZER PRIZE IN GENERAL NONFICTION

"The Undying is a startling, urgent intervention in our discourses about sickness and health, art and science, language and literature, and mortality and death. In dissecting what she terms 'the ideological regime of cancer,' Anne Boyer has produced a profound and unforgettable document on the experience of life itself." —Sally Rooney, author of Normal People

"Anne Boyer’s radically unsentimental account of cancer and the 'carcinogenosphere' obliterates cliche. By demonstrating how her utterly specific experience is also irreducibly social, she opens up new spaces for thinking and feeling together. The Undying is an outraged, beautiful, and brilliant work of embodied critique." —Ben Lerner, author of The Topeka School

A week after her forty-first birthday, the acclaimed poet Anne Boyer was diagnosed with highly aggressive triple-negative breast cancer. For a single mother living paycheck to paycheck who had always been the caregiver rather than the one needing care, the catastrophic illness was both a crisis and an initiation into new ideas about mortality and the gendered politics of illness.

A twenty-first-century Illness as Metaphor, as well as a harrowing memoir of survival, The Undying explores the experience of illness as mediated by digital screens, weaving in ancient Roman dream diarists, cancer hoaxers and fetishists, cancer vloggers, corporate lies, John Donne, pro-pain ”dolorists,” the ecological costs of chemotherapy, and the many little murders of capitalism. It excoriates the pharmaceutical industry and the bland hypocrisies of ”pink ribbon culture” while also diving into the long literary line of women writing about their own illnesses and ongoing deaths: Audre Lorde, Kathy Acker, Susan Sontag, and others.

A genre-bending memoir in the tradition of The Argonauts, The Undying will break your heart, make you angry enough to spit, and show you contemporary America as a thing both desperately ill and occasionally, perversely glorious.

Includes black-and-white illustrations


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Suppers (Goldy Schulz Book 4) *




  








A lusciously lethal novel by the New York Times bestselling author of Sticks & Scones

“The main course on Davidson’s latest menu, served with lively pacing and characterization, is satisfying and tasty.”—Publishers Weekly

It should be the happiest day of Goldy’s life. The Colorado caterer is about to tie the knot with the man of her dreams, homicide detective Tom Schultz. But minutes before the ceremony is to begin, Tom phones with an urgent message: The wedding is off, and the reason is murder!

Tom was on his way to the church when he stopped to pick up Father Olson—and found the rector shot and dying. Yet by the time Tom’s fellow officers arrive at the crime scene, Tom has disappeared. Has the groom been abducted by the killer? Or has he gotten cold feet and walked out of Goldy’s life?

For better or worse, Goldy needs to know the truth. So she puts her exquisitely decorated wedding cake on ice and begins to search for clues. Her fiancé’s life—and her future happiness—will lead her to an unsavory killer whose unholy passion make Goldy a widow before she’s a wife.

Featuring original recipes for such heavenly delights as monster cinnamon rolls, savory shrimp on wheels, and sinful first wasp latkes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Kindness Goes Unpunished: A Longmire Mystery (Walt Longmire Mysteries Book 3) *




  








Walt brings Western-style justice to Philadelphia in this action-packed thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of Land of Wolves

Walt Longmire has been Sheriff of Absaroka County, Wyoming, for almost a quarter of a century, but when he joins his good friend Henry Standing Bear on a trip to the City of Brotherly Love to see his daughter, Cady, he's in for a shock. Walt hasn't even put his boots up when Cady is viciously attacked and left near death on the steps of the Franklin Institute. He soon discovers that she has unwittingly become involved in a deadly political cover-up. Backed by Henry, Dog, Deputy Victoria Moretti, and the entire Moretti posse of Philadelphia police officers, Walt unpacks his saddlebag of tricks to mete out some Western-style justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Prague Fatale: A Bernie Gunther Novel *




  








Former detective and reluctant SS officer Bernie Gunther must infiltrate a brutal world of spies, partisan terrorists, and high-level traitors in this “clever and compelling”(The Daily Beast) New York Times bestseller from Philip Kerr.

Berlin, 1941. Bernie is back from the Eastern Front, once again working homicide in Berlin's Kripo and answering to Reinhard Heydrich, a man he both detests and fears. Heydrich has been newly named Reichsprotector of Czechoslovakia. Tipped off that there is an assassin in his midst, he orders Bernie to join him at his country estate outside Prague, where he has invited some of the Third Reich's most odious officials to celebrate his new appointment. One of them is the would-be assassin. Bernie can think of better ways to spend a beautiful autumn weekend, but, as he says, “You don't say no to Heydrich and live.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Deadly Shade of Gold: A Travis McGee Novel *




  








“John D. MacDonald was the great entertainer of our age, and a mesmerizing storyteller.”—Stephen King

With an Introduction by Lee Child

When Travis McGee picks up the phone and hears a voice from his past, he can’t help it: He has to meddle. Especially when he has the chance to reunite Sam Taggart, a reckless, restless man like himself, with the woman who’s still waiting for him. But what begins as a simple matchmaking scheme soon becomes a bloody chase that takes McGee to Mexico, a beautiful country from which he hopes to return alive.

Deception. Betrayal. Heartbreak. When Sam left his girlfriend, Nora, and vanished from Fort Lauderdale, no one was surprised. But when he shows up three years later lying in a pool of his own blood, people start to ask questions. And his old friend Travis McGee is left to find answers.

But all he has to go on are a gold Aztec idol and a very angry ex-girlfriend. Is that enough to find his friend’s killer? And when the truth is as terrifying as this, does he really want answers after all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Scarlet Ruse: A Travis McGee Novel *




  








From a beloved master of crime fiction, The Scarlet Ruse is one of many classic novels featuring Travis McGee, the hard-boiled detective who lives on a houseboat.

Travis McGee’s getting lazy. Drinking Boodles on the Busted Flush has become a full-time job. But when he hears that six figures’ worth of rare stamps have wandered off, McGee finds himself back in the salvage business. To deliver on this case, McGee will have to be suspicious of everyone he meets—because what he’s looking for is property of the mob.

“The Travis McGee novels are among the finest works of fiction ever penned by an American author.”—Jonathan Kellerman

Hirsh Fedderman has misplaced an extremely valuable commodity: the stamp collection of mobster Frank Sprenger. Assessed at around four hundred thousand dollars, these are no ordinary stamps, and Sprenger’s no ordinary collector: He’s liable to break some fingers if he doesn’t get what he’s owed.

Lucky for Hirsh, he’s got a friend in Travis McGee. Soon McGee is hot on the trail of the missing collection—not to mention hot for a voluptuous stamp expert by the name of Mary Alice. Only it’s not McGee’s heart that’s in danger. He soon realizes that he’s run afoul of a vicious syndicate, and neither rain, nor sleet, nor gloom of night will keep them from collecting McGee’s head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tom Clancy Under Fire (A Jack Ryan Jr. Novel Book 2) *




  








Jack Ryan Jr. stands alone against powerful enemies in this thrilling novel in Tom Clancy’s #1 New York Times bestselling series.

On a mission in Tehran, Jack Ryan, Jr., meets his oldest friend, Seth Gregory. As they part, Seth slips Jack a key, along with a perplexing message. The next day Jack is summoned to an apartment where two men claim Seth has disappeared with funds for a vital intelligence operation. They say he’s turned and leave Jack with a warning: If you hear from Seth, call us. Do not get involved.

Jack soon finds himself lost in a maze of intrigue, lies, and betrayal where no one is who they seem to be—not even Seth, who’s harboring a secret that harkens back to the Cold War. A secret that is driving him to the brink of treason....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Eye of the Storm (Sean Dillon Book 1)*




  








Former allies in the IRA, Sean Dillon and Martin Brosnan have chosen different paths. Now Dillon is a terrorist for hire, a master of disguise employed by Saddam Hussein.

Brosnan is the one man who knows Dillon’s strengths and weaknesses...and brilliant mastery of espionage. Once friends, now enemies, they are playing the deadliest game of their careers. A game that culminates in a frightening - and true - event: Iraq’s attempted mortar attack on the British war cabinet at 10 Downing Street in February 1991...

Blending fact and fiction, Eye of the Storm is pure excitement. Jack Higgins at his best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Science Fictions: How Fraud, Bias, Negligence, and Hype Undermine the Search for Truth *




  








An insider’s view of science reveals why many scientific results cannot be relied upon – and how the system can be reformed.

Science is how we understand the world. Yet failures in peer review and mistakes in statistics have rendered a shocking number of scientific studies useless – or, worse, badly misleading. Such errors have distorted our knowledge in fields as wide-ranging as medicine, physics, nutrition, education, genetics, economics, and the search for extraterrestrial life. As Science Fictions makes clear, the current system of research funding and publication not only fails to safeguard us from blunders but actively encourages bad science – with sometimes deadly consequences.

Stuart Ritchie’s own work challenging an infamous psychology experiment helped spark what is now widely known as the “replication crisis,” the realization that supposed scientific truths are often just plain wrong. Now, he reveals the very human biases, misunderstandings, and deceptions that undermine the scientific endeavor: from contamination in science labs to the secret vaults of failed studies that nobody gets to see; from outright cheating with fake data to the more common, but still ruinous, temptation to exaggerate mediocre results for a shot at scientific fame.

Yet Science Fictions is far from a counsel of despair. Rather, it’s a defense of the scientific method against the pressures and perverse incentives that lead scientists to bend the rules. By illustrating the many ways that scientists go wrong, Ritchie gives us the knowledge we need to spot dubious research and points the way to reforms that could make science trustworthy once again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Mediterranean Naval Battles That Changed the World*




  








This epic naval history examines seven pivotal Mediterranean conflicts, from the Battle of Salamis in the fifth century BC to the Siege of Malta during WWII.

This book tells the story of the Mediterranean as a theater of war at sea. Historian Quentin Russell covers seven major battles or campaigns, each of which changed the balance of power and shape the course of history. Chronicling each battle in vivid detail, Russell also provides essential background, covering the history of naval power in the Mediterranean and the effect of the development of naval architecture and design on the outcomes.

Readers will learn that the Battle of Lepanto in 1571 was the last major battle fought between galleys; the Battle of Navarino in 1827 was the last to be fought entirely by sailing ships; and the Battle of Cape Matapan in 1941—where a young Duke of Edinburgh saw action—was the first operation to exploit the breaking of the Italian naval Enigma codes.

The battles included are: Salamis (480 BC), Actium (31 BC), Lepanto (1571), the Nile (aka Aboukir Bay, 179, Navarino (1827), Cape Matapan (1941), and the Siege of Malta (1940-42).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/20/22.

Currently $2.

*Witness to the Storm: A Jewish Journey from Nazi Berlin to the 82nd Airborne, 1920–1945 *




  








“An extraordinary memoir” of fleeing the Nazis—and then returning to fight them (Konrad H. Jarausch, author of Broken Lives: How Ordinary Germans Experienced the Twentieth Century).

On June 6, 1944, Werner T. Angress parachuted down from a C-47 into German-occupied France with the 82nd Airborne Division. Nine days later, he was captured behind enemy lines and became a prisoner of war. Eventually, he was freed by US forces, rejoined the fight, crossed Europe as a battlefield interrogator, and participated in the liberation of a concentration camp. He was an American soldier—but less than ten years before he had been an enthusiastically patriotic German-Jewish boy.

Rejected and threatened by the Nazi regime, the Angress family fled to Amsterdam to escape persecution and death, and young Angress then found his way to the United States. In Witness to the Storm, Angress weaves the spellbinding story of his life, including his escape from Germany, his new life in the United States, and his experiences in World War II. A testament to the power of perseverance and forgiveness, Witness to the Storm is the compelling tale of one man’s struggle to rescue the country that had betrayed him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/21/22.

Currently $1.

*Age of Madness Collection: Three Complete Series *




  








Two hundred years ago the earth was destroyed by the World’s Worst Day Ever and civilization has fallen.
Life on Earth will never be the same.
Who will guide them through this period of madness into a new world that unfolds after apocalypses?
Three heroines rise to rebel, fight for justice and defend the helpless to secure humanity’s future as they head into a journey to the Age of Magic.
In this collection, get three complete series set in the Age of Madness, part of the massive Kurtherian Gambit Universe, and join these heroines on their adventures!
---
Birth of Magic Series:
In the brief pause between apocalypses, one woman standing for honor, courage, and commitment will bring the UnknownWorld back from the brink.
WWDE+210 – Earth is silent.
Sarah Jennifer Walton had turned her back on humanity after losing everything.
Now she’s their only hope.
Civilization has fallen in all but a few places as the Madness ravages Europe and Asia. America is the last holdout against the corruption causing nanocytes to malfunction.
Bethany Anne is far away fighting for the survival of the entire universe, unaware that her technology has turned on humanity.
Earth needs a protector from Bethany Anne’s line, and the Kurtherian Lilith has found her champion.
Sarah Jennifer might not be Bethany Anne’s last blood descendant on Earth, but she’s the only one with the ability to unite Salem’s Weres and magic users and shape them into a force capable of facing the Madness head on.
Live Free or Die Series:
Ryder has been held against her will for twenty years … Now it’s time for some payback!
Two hundred years ago the earth was destroyed by the World’s Worst Day Ever. Keeping his head down for the last few centuries, a mutated vampire has taken advantage of the new post-apocalyptic normal.
Now, Ryder is provided an opportunity to escape his tyrannical rule… But she won’t stand for simply disappearing, it’s time for justice.
Taking one mutated vampire down should be no problem, right?
Wrong!
Throw in a newly developed herd of zombies, and Ryder is facing a full recipe for disaster.
Get ready to enjoy the ride!

The Caitlin Chronicles:
The Governor she trusted to protect her wants her dead. The target she was sent to capture wants to help her live.
When Caitlin finally gets the chance to join her brother on a mission outside of the walls of the town she has been trapped inside all of her life, her entire reality is shaken.
Enemies appear in the strangest of places. The zombie-like ‘Mad’ roam the forests. Vampires and Werewolves from the fairy tales of her childhood become reality as Caitlin is forced to discover the truth of the Age of Madness and begin the fight for justice.
Can Caitlin lead the charge on freedom, and start the revolution that will change her world?
Set within the wonder of the Kurtherian Gambit Universe, discover the chaos and insanity of the Age of Madness—a time when the world turned on its head, and nothing is as it appears…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Strong and Courageous (Echoes of War Book 2) *




  








David has won a battle – but the war is far from over. 

Colonel David Cohen has one goal: drive out the League of Sol. After a string of successful engagements, the warship Lion of Judah is ordered on a goodwill mission to assist neutral border planets long caught between both sides of the galactic conflict. 

What David finds on Monrovia sends shockwaves of horror through the Terran Coalition. 

Monrovian citizens of all faiths are being rounded up and sent to reeducation camps, while others are exterminated to cleanse the population as the planet seeks to join the communist League. Mass graves containing thousands of murdered men, women and children dot the landscape.

David vows to use whatever means necessary to stop the holocaust. 

To face down the overwhelming brutality of the League, David will need more than the prayers of the faithful.

He’ll need a miracle. 

If you love Babylon 5, Safehold, and Destroyermen, you must read “Echoes of War,” a military sci-fi series that will take you to the heart of duty, sacrifice, and the unseen scars of those who serve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*So Fight I (Echoes of War Book 3)*




  








Colonel David Cohen risks everything in an all-or-nothing battle to turn the tide of galactic war.

Coalition intelligence has discovered the League’s center of gravity—a deep space logistics base that supplies the enemy's entire war effort. The CDF assembles its largest fleet ever for a decisive attack. For the first time since the war began, the Terran Coalition and their Saurian allies have the means to drive the League from their home turf.

Until they dive head first into the League of Sol buzz saw.

The fleet is forced to retreat after a disastrous engagement to assess their wounds and honor the dead. As the names are read and prayers recited, David can no longer avoid the ultimate question in the face of triumphant evil—why?

However, his internal battle must take a backseat to a war that waits for no one. The crew of the warship Lion of Judah develop a risky plan in a last-ditch offensive to take out the League station.

Or die trying.

In the battle between good and evil, is victory at all costs worth the price?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gates of Hell (Echoes of War Book 4)*




  








The League of Sol is down but not out. Now Colonel David Cohen tackles his most challenging task yet.
Ferreting out a traitor.

The League fleet has finally been driven from the Terran Coalition’s galactic arm. But enemies left behind on the planets that dot the local cluster won’t go quietly.

Under orders direct from the President, David dispatches a commando team to recon a League-held world, entrusting them with one of his top officers as a guide on the planet she once called home. Unexpected enemy fire leaves the team stranded in hostile territory with no means of escape unless they can disable the planetary defense system.

But David faces an all-new battle of his own. As a wave of League ships consistently stays one step ahead of him, his worst fears are realized.

The CDF has a mole.

Alongside the intelligence ship Oxford, David and the crew of the Lion of Judah race to discover the wolf in a CDF uniform and rescue those planetside before they are lost to a crazed League commander intent on annihilation over surrender.

If they fail, they’ll sacrifice more than just a battle.

They’ll lose the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Witches Abroad: A Novel of Discworld*




  








Be careful what you wish for...

Once upon a time there was a fairy godmother named Desiderata who had a good heart, a wise head, and poor planning skills—which unforunately left the Princess Emberella in the care of her other (not quite so good and wise) godmother when DEATH came for Desiderata. So now it's up to Magrat Garlick, Granny Weatherwax, and Nanny Ogg to hop on broomsticks and make for far-distant Genua to ensure the servant girl doesn't marry the Prince.

But the road to Genua is bumpy, and along the way the trio of witches encounters the occasional vampire, werewolf, and falling house (well this is a fairy tale, after all). The trouble really begins once these reluctant foster-godmothers arrive in Genua and must outwit their power-hungry counterpart who'll stop at nothing to achieve a proper "happy ending"—even if it means destroying a kingdom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Vines: A Novel *




  









Cross Genre Award-Winner and Finalist in the Mystery/Suspense, Historical Fiction, and General Fiction categories of the 2021 International Book Awards
Cross Genre Winner and Medical Thriller Winner of the 2021 National Indie Excellence Awards
Eric Hoffer Award 2021 Finalist

In the shadows of New York City lies forbidden North Brother Island, where the remains of a shuttered hospital hide the haunting memories of century-old quarantines and human experiments. The ruins conceal the scarred and beautiful Cora, imprisoned by contagions and the doctors who torment her.

When Finn, a young urban explorer, arrives on the island and glimpses an enigmatic beauty through the foliage, intrigue turns to obsession as he seeks to uncover her past--and his own family's dark secrets. By unraveling these mysteries, will he be able to save Cora? Will Cora meet the same tragic ending as the thousands who've already perished on the island?

The Vines intertwines North Brother Island's horrific and elusive history with a captivating tale of love, betrayal, survival, and loss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Far Side of Paradise: A Biography of F. Scott Fitzgerald *




  








The seminal biography of F. Scott Fitzgerald.

The Far Side of Paradise was the first ever biography of F. Scott Fitzgerald, widely acclaimed as a sensitive, scholarly appraisal of the writer’s life and work. With this revised edition, updated to include new information that has since surfaced, Arthur Mizener has created a definitive portrait of Fitzgerald – the man, his work, and his exciting, globe-trotting life.

He explores his childhood and formative years at Princeton University, as well as his chaotic marriage to Zelda Sayre and the years they spent in Paris together with writers and artists like Hemingway and Picasso. After becoming a chronicler of the ‘flapper age’ in the 1920s, Fitzgerald struggled with alcoholism and despair following his wife’s diagnosis as a schizophrenic. In this fascinating biography, Mizener delves into the elements of Fitzgerald’s own life that influenced The Great Gatsby, as well as his other acclaimed novels.

Fans of F. Scott Fitzgerald will find this an illuminating and revealing look into the man behind the books.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Black Country (Scotland Yard's Murder Squad Book 2) *




  








The New York Times Book Review said of The Yard, “If Charles Dickens isn’t somewhere clapping his hands…Wilkie Collins surely is.” Now Alex Grecian returns with his new novel of Scotland Yard’s Murder Squad—and it’s a gripper.

The British Midlands. Inhabitants call it the “Black Country”—and with good reason. Bad things happen there.

When three members of a prominent family disappear from the Midlands—and a human eyeball is discovered in a bird’s nest—Scotland Yard’s Murder Squad is called in. But Inspector Walter Day and Sergeant Nevil Hammersmith have stepped into something much more bizarre and complicated than expected.

Superstitions abound in the intertwined histories of the villagers, including a local legend about a monster some claim to have seen. In addition, a mysterious epidemic is killing off the inhabitants, and the village itself is sinking into the coal mines below. Day and Hammersmith soon realize that they, too, are in over their heads. And the more they investigate, the more they fear that they may never be allowed to leave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cozy Mysteries 14 Book Box Set: The Sandy Bay Series (Sandy Bay Mega Boxset Series 1) *




  








DISCOVER 14 CLEAN & FUN BESTSELLING COZY MYSTERIES TO ENJOY!

THE FULL SANDY BAY SERIES:
1. Apple Pie and Trouble
2. Brownies and Dark Shadows
3. Cookies and Buried Secrets
4. Donuts and Disaster
5. Eclairs and Lethal Layers
6. Finger Foods and Missing Legs
7. Gingerbread and Scary Endings
8. Hot Chocolate and Cold Bodies
9. Ice Cream and Guilty Pleasures
10. Jingle Bells and Deadly Smells
11. King Cake and Grave Mistakes
12. Lemon Tarts and Fiery Darts
13. Muffins and Coffins
14. Nuts and a Choking Corpse

APPLE PIE AND TROUBLE
Meghan Truman always had a dream to become a Hollywood actress. Hollywood decided she wasn’t good enough. She left Hollywood broken but with a burning desire to start afresh in the Pacific Northwest, pursuing her second dream – opening a bakery. She never expected that the owner of a rival establishment would be found dead and all eyes would be focused on her as the prime suspect. As the new girl in town with a new bakery store, she’s determined to clear her name and find the murderer; otherwise she’ll have to leave Sandy Bay penniless and pitiful and possibly the murderer’s next victim.
"I really enjoyed this and I’m looking forward to the next book in the series. Thanks for a great plot and interesting characters."

BROWNIES AND DARK SHADOWS
When Sandy Bay’s crème de la crème congregate to raise money for charity, Meghan Truman is proud to have her tasty desserts the talk of the party. She’s not so proud when the wealthiest couple in Sandy Bay are discovered dead and rumors circulate around town that her brownies are the cause of this tragedy. This murder case casts a dark shadow over Meghan’s budding romance with handsome Officer Irvin who’s disappointed that she’s once again at the center of another murder investigation. With everything to lose, Meghan must work hard to clear her name, restore broken relationships and solve this murder mystery before everything she’s worked so hard to build comes crumbling down.
"I have so enjoyed this series! Book 2 was another short fun read. The ending was a complete surprise."

COOKIES AND BURIED SECRETS
When a beautiful stranger sashays into a birthday party, Meghan Truman, along with other guests, is surprised to discover her relationship to the birthday celebrant. This beautiful stranger attracts more shady characters to Sandy Bay. When one of these characters is found dead in an alley, the whole town is set on edge. Will Meghan’s attempt to link the owner of a golden antique gun to the murder prove helpful to handsome Officer Irvin’s investigation or will the discovery of a buried secret lead to more murders?
"Another great book in this fun series. There was a twist really early on in the book that was definitely a surprise!"

DONUTS AND DISASTER
Meghan Truman’s relationship with her assistant is severely tested when she becomes prideful over a donut recipe she’s introduced to Truly Sweet’s menu. Matters are further worsened when a distant relative of this assistant, with selfish intentions and bad manners, is found dead in the town center. The local handyman is arrested and put in jail when several witnesses confirm they saw him having an altercation with the murdered victim. Handsome detective Irvin and Meghan believe he’s innocent but the evidence against him is too damning to overlook. Will Meghan’s attempt to give her assistant a second chance at restoring their relationship backfire or will a determination not to harbor unforgiveness in her heart lead her to the true murderer?
"So enjoying this series! I really like the characters. "

PLUS 10 MORE!

A light, cozy mystery series with an amateur female sleuth, mouth-watering culinary desserts and 14 gripping murder mysteries!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cozy Mysteries 13 Book Box Set: The Sandy Bay Series (Sandy Bay Mega Boxset Series 2) *




  








DISCOVER 13 CLEAN & FUN BESTSELLING COZY MYSTERIES BY AMBER CREWES TO ENJOY !

THE BOOKS IN THIS BOXSET INCLUDE:

Orange Mousse and a Fatal Truce
Peaches and Crime
Queen Tarts and a Christmas Nightmare
Rhubarb Pie and Revenge
Slaughter of the Wedding Cake
Tiramisu and Terror
Urchin Dishes and Deadly Wishes
Velvet Cake and Murder
Whoopie Pies and Deadly Lies
Xylose Treats and Killer Sweets
Yummy Pies and Someone Dies
Twas the Fright Before Christmas (Bonus Book)
Zucchini Chips and Poisoned Lips

Orange Mousse and a Fatal Truce
A murdered scorned wife. A prime suspect losing their mind literally and figuratively. A small town bakery owner whose generosity links her to the deceased and accused.

Peaches and Crime
A suspicious fatal accident. A murder case going cold. Can a small town bakery owner overcome her personal troubles and find a happy ending?

Queen Tarts and a Christmas Nightmare
Two murdered business associates. One family under the scrutiny of a conservative town. A bride-to-be in need of some comfort and joy.

Rhubarb Pie and Revenge
A murdered celebrity impersonator. A cast of unusual suspects. A bride-to-be on the verge of a nervous breakdown.

Slaughter of the Wedding Cake
A murdered celebrity baker. A wedding plan gone horribly wrong. A frustrated bride-to-be who just wants to say, "I do."

Tiramisu and Terror
A murdered chef on a cruise. A terrible bug spreading among passengers on the ship. A new bride whose dream honeymoon is turning into a nightmare.

Urchin Dishes and Deadly Wishes
A murdered restaurant owner. A small town suspicious of a big tech firm's advances. A newlywed baker drowning under the waves of change around her.

Velvet Cake and Murder
A murdered politician. A small town torn between the past and the future. A newlywed baker who can't help poking her nose in a murder mystery that seems off.

Whoopie Pies and Deadly Lies
Lies... they can get you out of a jam... and also murdered.

Xylose Treats and Killer Sweets
A murdered aristocrat. A popular family with dark secrets. A frustrated baker identified as the prime suspect.

Yummy Pies and Someone Dies
A tragic hospital murder. A bevy of unusual suspects. A pregnant bakery owner caught in the middle.

Twas the Fright Before Christmas
Christmas should be the most wonderful time of the year. But Meghan's seems to be filled with surprises that include betrayal, accusations... and a DEAD BODY!

Zucchini Chips and Poisoned Lips
They say all endings are inevitable... this one comes with MURDER!

*No cliffhanger, swearing or graphic scenes!*

A light, cozy mystery series with an amateur female sleuth, mouth-watering culinary desserts and 13 gripping murder mysteries!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Twanged (Regan Reilly Mysteries, No. 4) (A Regan Reilly Mystery) *




  








Regan Reilly plans to spend her Fourth of July week vacationing in the Hamptons at her parents' home and also with her best friend, Kit, who has a share in a group house. A last-minute phone call, however, casts Regan's trip in a new light. Brigid O'Neill, a rising country star, has been getting frightening "love notes" and she hires Regan as her bodyguard for a Fourth of July concert in Southampton. Brigid plans to play a fiddle given to her in Ireland and said to have magic powers. She later learns the rest of its legend - whoever takes it out of Ireland will have an accident or face death.

A guest found floating face-down in a pool at Chappy's welcoming party for Brigid is only the first in a series of ominous incidents. As Brigid's Fourth of July concert nears, it looks as if the cursed fiddle should be shipped back to Ireland - Express Mail! It's Regan's job to hold the curse at bay and fend off Brigid's pursuers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wrecked (A Regan Reilly Mystery Book 13) 


*






Private Investigator Regan Reilly and her husband, Jack "no relation" Reilly, head of the NYPD Major Case Squad, are about to celebrate their first wedding anniversary. They are looking forward to a quiet romantic weekend out of town. Wouldn’t you know their choice of destination provides them with anything but!

Regan and Jack had considered going to Bermuda, but instead they decide to spend four days at his parents’ beautiful beachfront home on Cape Cod, a wonderful spot where they’d never been alone. During the summer the house overflowed with Jack’s family, bubbling with activity from morning until night. But to be up there for a weekend in April, just the two of them, sounded like a perfect escape.

Arriving at the Cape late at night, Regan and Jack are just in time to experience the beginning of a major storm. The next morning, Cape Cod Bay is quite a sight, churning with whitecaps. The wind is howling ferociously. Sheets of rain are pelting the house. Regan is looking forward to settling in the den with Jack and watching the storm.

However, the best laid plans . . .

In the bedroom, Regan opens the curtains to find Skip, the Reillys’ young caretaker, pressing his nose against the glass, supposedly checking for leaks. A moment later, Jack arrives home from the market, two gossipy older women who live up the street in tow. A branch crashed through their living room window, and they need a place to stay. When Regan thought things couldn’t get any worse, Skip comes running into the house, distraught that he’d just discovered Adele Hopkins, the woman renting the house next door, in a heap at the bottom of her staircase to the beach. Regan and Jack run back down with him, but huge waves are crashing on the shore. Hopkins is gone, presumably swept out to sea.

Who was Adele Hopkins? No one knows. The sixty-ish loner, who moved in five months ago, shunned her neighbors. Even her landlords, friends of the Reillys, have no idea how to locate her next of kin. Discovered in her dining room are stacks of apology cards she’d not yet sent and bags of decorative pillows that are embroidered with the saying grudge me, grudge me not.

Regan and Jack begin an investigation to help their friends track down Hopkins’s family. They start by interviewing two young women who own the shop where Adele had bought the pillows. Pippy and Ellen opened Pillow Talk after they both lost their jobs. When a newspaper article revealing the terrible way the women had been treated by their former employers was posted on the Internet, business took off, they started to become well-known, and the Pillow Talk website became a place for people who had had similar experiences to vent their feelings.

Pippy and Ellen just received an anonymous e-mail from someone who spews venom about her former rowing coach—Adele Hopkins. Could she be the same Adele Hopkins?

Regan and Jack’s search for clues to this mysterious woman’s identity makes for an anniversary weekend they’ll never forget!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Moonlight and Mischief (Mysteries of Moonlight Manor Book 1) *




  








She’s desperate for a fresh start, but is a mansion on sale too good to be true?

Sydney Coleman has it all—until she doesn’t. Fate turns her world upside down and sends her running to a tiny town in Maine. She hopes to make the best of her fresh start, but the powers that be aren’t quite finished…

No sooner does she launch her bed and breakfast, than a trio of ghosts oppose her at every turn. They insist she solve the murder of their mistress, but Sydney is desperate for cash. If she can’t book some guests fast, her haunted mansion is utterly doomed.

Will Sydney solve the murder and save the manor, or will the mansion claim another life?

Moonlight and Mischief is the first book in the spell-tacular paranormal cozy mystery series, Mysteries of Moonlight Manor. If you like snarky heroines, quaint locations, and clever cats, then you'll love Molly Fitz and Trixie Silvertale’s haunted hijinks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Matter of Honor (Cutler Family Chronicles Book 1) *




  







The first volume in a series of maritime novels set in the early years of the United States, A Matter of Honor is a dramatic account of a young man's coming of age during the American Revolution. Introducing Richard Cutler, a Massachusetts teenager with strong family ties to England, the novel tells his story as he ships out with John Paul Jones to avenge the death of his beloved brother Will, impressed by the Royal Navy and flogged to death for striking an officer. On the high seas, in England and in France, on the sugar islands of the Caribbean, and on the battlefield of Yorktown, Cutler proves his mettle and wins the love⁠—and allegiance to the infant republic⁠—of a beautiful English aristocrat from the arms of Horatio Nelson himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Spy Who Knew Too Much: An Ex-CIA Officer's Quest Through a Legacy of Betrayal *




  








“Howard Blum writes history books that read like thrillers.”—New York Times

A retired spy gets back into the game to solve a perplexing case—and reconcile with his daughter, a CIA officer who married into the very family that derailed his own CIA career—in this compulsive true-life tale of vindication and redemption, filled with drama, intrigue, and mystery from the New York Times bestselling author of The Last Goodnight, It’s a real-life thriller whose stunning conclusion will make headline news. 

On a sunlit morning in September 1978, a sloop drifts aimlessly across the Chesapeake Bay. The cabin reveals signs of a struggle, and “classified” documents, live 9 mm cartridges, and a top-secret “burst” satellite communications transmitter are discovered aboard. But where is the boat’s owner, former CIA officer John Paisley? 

One man may hold the key to finding out. Tennent “Pete” Bagley was once a rising star in America’s spy aristocracy, and many expected he’d eventually become CIA director. But the star that burned so brightly exploded when Bagley—who suspected a mole had burrowed deep into the agency’s core—was believed himself to be the mole. After a year-long investigation, Bagley was finally exonerated, but the accusations tarnished his reputation and tainted his career. 

When Bagley’s daughter Christina, a CIA analyst, married another intelligence officer who was the son of the man who had played a key role in the investigation into Bagley, it caused a painful rift between the two. But then came Paisley’s strange death. A murder? Suicide? Or something else? Pete, now a retired spy, launches his own investigation that takes him deep into his own past and his own longtime hunt for a mole.

What follows is a relentless pursuit to solve a spy story—and an inspiring tale of a man reclaiming his reputation and his family. It’s a very personal quest that leads to a shocking conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Key to Rebecca *




  








Ken Follett’s The Key to Rebecca took readers and critics by storm when first published forty years ago. Today, it remains one of the best espionage novels ever written. 

A brilliant and ruthless Nazi master agent is on the loose in Cairo. His mission is to send Rommel’s advancing army the secrets that will unlock the city’s doors. In all of Cairo, only two people can stop him. One is a down-on-his-luck English officer no one will listen to. The other is a vulnerable young Jewish girl. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tom Clancy Full Force and Effect (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 14) *




  








President Jack Ryan faces a global threat on the verge of going nuclear in this thriller in Tom Clancy's #1 New York Times bestselling series.

A North Korean ICBM crashes into the Sea of Japan. A veteran CIA officer is murdered in Ho Chi Minh City. A package of forged documents goes missing. The pieces are there, but assembling the puzzle will cost Jack Ryan, Jr., and his fellow Campus agents precious time. Time they don’t have...

The challenge facing President Jack Ryan is an old one with a terrifying new twist. As the international stalemate with North Korea continues into its seventh decade, a young, untested dictator is determined to prove his strength by breaking the deadlock. Like his father before him, he hangs his plans on the country’s nuclear ambitions, a program impeded by a lack of resources—until now.

A recently discovered deposit of valuable minerals has caused a dramatic change in the nation’s economic fortune. Coupled with their nuclear capabilities, the money from this find will make North Korea a dangerous force on the world stage. There’s just one more step needed to complete this perfect plan...the elimination of the president of the United States.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pandora's Curse (Philip Mercer Book 4) *




  








During World War II, in a secret Nazi submarine base, containers crafted entirely from looted wartime gold were hidden away. The treasure was not the solid gold chests, but the cargo they carried—an artifact so lethal that whoever possessed “Pandora’s boxes” held the power to unleash hell upon the Earth…

In the unforgiving wastes of Greenland, geologist Philip Mercer uncovers a long-abandoned U.S. Army base buried under the ice—and a long-dead body still hot with radiation. But before Mercer and his colleague, the seductive Dr. Anika Klein, can investigate further, a flash fire engulfs the base. Ordered to evacuate, their plane is forced to land when a bomb is discovered on board, and they must seek shelter from the murderous weather in a hidden ice cavern.

That’s where they learn the startling truth. A powerful German corporation has launched an operation to destroy evidence of its Nazi past. But one of the corporate mercenaries knows what’s inside the Pandora’s boxes, and he plans to hold the entire world hostage—unless Mercer can find a way to stop him…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Robert Ludlum's The Cassandra Compact: A Covert-One Novel *




  








For over thirty years, Robert Ludlum has been acknowledged as the master of international suspense and intrigue. In 2000, Ludlum managed to raise the bar yet again with his widely acclaimed bestsellers The Prometheus Deception and The Hades Factor, the first novel in his exciting Covert-One series. Now Covert-One is back, in a novel that could only have come from the imagination of the world's greatest storyteller.

"What they're going to do, I never would have believed it. It's insanity!" They were the final words spoken by Yuri Danko, an officer in the medical division of Russia's security service, before his body was ripped apart by a spray of assassins' bullets. In possession of Danko's classified papers, Covert-One operative Jon Smith and CIA undercover agent Randi Russell have unearthed a terrifying global conspiracy that threatens to unleash a plague of immeasurable proportions. A Serb terrorist has been dispatched from Russia to spirit hazardous vials of deadly bacteria into the United States. His mission: deliver it to an unknown American government agent-- a shadowy figure whose own motives for acquiring the bioweapon are made all the more unfathomable when both men are found murdered, and the strain is stolen. Now Smith and Russell must track it down, find the madman who possesses it, and stop him before he holds a defenseless world hostage with the power to render the human race extinct.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*My Longest Night: A Twelve-Year-Old Heroine's Stirring Account of D-Day and After *




  






"So direct and unaffected that the mot juste is 'amateur' in the original sense of the one who embarks on a project motivated by love and conviction rather than for gain.”—Los Angeles Times 

Fifty years have passed since the Normandy landing that began the liberation of France from Nazi occupation. This touching eyewitness account, told from the perspective of a twelve-year-old girl, has all the force and beauty of Anne Frank’s Diary of a Young Girl. 

As the first wave of Allied paratroopers landed behind the lines in Normandy on the night of June 5, 1944, many fell into the flooded marshlands on either side of the railway line that ran between Paris and Cherbourg—virtually in the Duboscq family’s backyard. Throughout that historic night, Geneviève and her father, a hard-drinking peasant named Papa Maurice, saved numerous Americans from drowning and gave them refuge while they regrouped for what was to become one of the most heroic battles of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/21/22.

Currently $2.

*Belly of the Beast: A POW's Inspiring True Story of Faith, Courage, and Survival Aboard the Infamous WWII Japanese Hell Ship Oryoku Maru*




  








“A searing tribute . . . [to] America in its bleakest hour” (Sen. John McCain, New York Times–bestselling author of Faith of My Fathers).

On December 13, 1944, POW Estel Myers was herded aboard the Japanese prison ship, the Oryoku Maru, with more than sixteen hundred other American captives. More than eleven hundred of them would be dead by journey’s end . . .

The son of a Kentucky sharecropper and an enlistee in the navy’s medical corps, Myers arrived in Manila shortly before the bombings of Pearl Harbor and the other six targets of the Imperial Japanese military. While he and his fellow corpsmen tended to the bloody tide of soldiers pouring into their once peaceful naval hospital, the Japanese overwhelmed the Pacific islands, capturing seventy-eight thousand POWs by April 1942. Myers was one of the first captured.

After a brutal three-year encampment, Myers and his fellow POWs were forced onto an enemy hell ship bound for Japan. Suffocation, malnutrition, disease, dehydration, infestation, madness, and complete despair claimed the lives of nearly three quarters of those who boarded “the beast.”

Myers survived.

A compelling account of a rarely recorded event in military history, this is more than Myers’s true story—this is an homage to the unfailing courage of men at war, an inspiring chronicle of self-sacrifice and endurance, and a tribute to the power of faith, the strength of the soul, and the triumph of the human spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/22/22.

Currently $1.

*The Night People: Sam and Jade's Alien Adventures *




  








The mysterious Night People have been visiting Sam for ten years, since he was five.

Sam is the definition of a teen loner. He is already dealing with abusive parents, and he trusts no one, teen or adult—he already knows bad things happen when you trust people. But it's hard not to trust Jade . . .

Jade is smart and outgoing and expects adults to help, not hurt her. When she arrives in town, she wants to be Sam's friend. But Sam is afraid to have friends, because of the Night People. They appear to be aliens, and if people know he sees them, they'll think he's crazy, and who knows what will happen then?

Jade convinces Sam they should become partners and investigate these mysterious beings. She is quickly pulled into Sam’s daily struggles—including anger, bullying, and abuse. Tracking the weird, scary Night People almost seems like a relief.

But the Night People's actions are straight out of a sci-fi mystery. What are they doing in a small Kansas town? What do they want with Sam and Jade? And how do two ordinary teens end up being harassed by an army officer? Or kidnapped? Or stranded in an underground military base? Or visiting Area 51?

Will Sam and Jade discover who the Night People are and what they want? Will their new friendship survive these challenges and lead to something more?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Destination: Void *




  








A stranded starship’s crew races against time to create an artificial consciousness in this epic by the New York Times–bestselling author of Dune.

The starship Earthling, filled with thousands of hybernating colonists en route to a new world at Tau Ceti, is stranded beyond the solar system when the ship’s three Organic Mental Cores—disembodied human brains that control the vessel’s functions—go insane. An emergency skeleton crew sees only one chance for survival: to create an artificial consciousness in the Earthling’s primary computer, which could guide them to their destination . . . or could destroy the human race.

This classic novel by Nebula Award winner Frank Herbert begins the epic Pandora Sequence (written with Bill Ransom), which also includes The Jesus Incident, The Lazarus Effect, and The Ascension Factor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Man of Two Worlds: 30th Anniversary Edition *




  







After an unfortunate spaceship accident, the hedonistic and ambitious human Lutt Hansen, Jr., finds himself sharing his body and mind with a naive alien dreamer. The two have to survive numerous dangers, schemes and assassination attempts . . . but can they survive each other?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Case Files of an Urban Witch Complete Series Boxed Set: An Oriceran Urban Cozy *




  








Magic is real, but the world isn't ready to know it. It's up to the Silver Griffins to keep it a secret. It's harder than it sounds, especially in Los Angeles.

Lucy Heron is a mom with three kids, and a baker with a happy marriage in sunny Echo Park. She’s also Silver Griffins Agent 485. She has to balance family life, PTA meetings and her secret agent duties. She has a wand and a mission. Can she get it all done?

Grab the complete series boxed set to set off on a magical adventure!

---

Fighting supernatural crime from a minivan while keeping the magical world a secret is a fulltime job. Then there’s the PTA bake sale and the neighborhood barbecue.

Hard to balance even with a wand.

And now, a monstrous loan shark is spreading his shadowy empire from a hidden kemana. Mix in a tribe of ancient witches and tunnel-dwelling magical misfits.

Turns out, Los Angeles is hiding a lot of secrets just underneath your feet.

Can Lucy put the bad guys behind Trevilsom bars and still get home in time for family dinner? What are her magical kids up to and do they have their own spy network?

Included in this complete series boxed set:

Secret Agent Mom
The Mom Identity
One Mom Army
Rogue Mom
Mom's The Word
Ogres and Mom
Mom's Got This
A Mom, A Wand, And A Mission


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Whisper Down the Lane: A Novel*




  








“A diabolically creepy hybrid of horror and psychological suspense that thrills as much as it unsettles. You’ll keep turning the pages even as your hands shake.”—Riley Sager, New York Times best-selling author of Home Before Dark

A pulse-pounding, true-crime-based horror novel inspired by the McMartin preschool trial and Satanic Panic of the ’80s.

Richard doesn’t have a past. For him, there is only the present: a new marriage, a first chance at fatherhood, and a quiet life as an art teacher in Virginia. Then the body of a ritualistically murdered rabbit appears on his school’s playground, along with a birthday card for him. But Richard hasn’t celebrated his birthday since he was known as Sean . . .

In the 1980s, Sean was five years old when his mother unwittingly led him to tell a lie about his teacher. When school administrators, cops, and therapists questioned him, he told another. And another. And another. Each was more outlandish than the last—and fueled a moral panic that engulfed the nation and destroyed the lives of everyone around him.

Now, thirty years later, someone is here to tell Richard that they know what Sean did. But who would even know that these two are one and the same? Whisper Down the Lane is a tense and compulsively readable exploration of a world primed by paranoia to believe the unbelievable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Hundred Billion Ghosts: A novel*




  








In a world-altering cosmic event, the ghosts of everyone who ever died suddenly become visible to the living. They may be dead, but they're ready to rejoin society. All hundred billion of them.

In this strange new world where everyone stays around forever, Ryan Matney decides that life really begins at death. So, with the help of some questionable technology, he embarks on a permanent out-of-body experience and becomes a ghost himself.

It doesn’t go well. And soon, Ryan finds that he wants his body back. But it’s not where he left it. And if he doesn’t get back into it by the end of the week, he’ll cease to exist. Totally. Forever.

Also, there’s a breakfast cereal he really wants to try. That’s less of a problem. But still a problem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Cat in the Hat (Beginner Books(R))*




  








Have a ball with Dr. Seuss and the Cat in the Hat in this classic picture book...but don't forget to clean up your mess!

A dreary day turns into a wild romp when this beloved story introduces readers to the Cat in the Hat and his troublemaking friends, Thing 1 and Thing 2. A favorite among kids, parents and teachers, this story uses simple words and basic rhyme to encourage and delight beginning readers.

Then he said "That is that."
And then he was gone
With a tip of his hat.

Originally created by Dr. Seuss himself, Beginner Books are fun, funny, and easy to read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Misinformation Age: How False Beliefs Spread *




  








The social dynamics of “alternative facts”: why what you believe depends on who you know

“Empowering and thoroughly researched, this book offers useful contemporary analysis and possible solutions to one of the greatest threats to democracy.”—Kirkus Reviews

Editors’ choice, New York Times Book Review • Recommended reading, Scientific American

Why should we care about having true beliefs? And why do demonstrably false beliefs persist and spread despite bad, even fatal, consequences for the people who hold them?

Philosophers of science Cailin O’Connor and James Weatherall argue that social factors, rather than individual psychology, are what’s essential to understanding the spread and persistence of false beliefs. It might seem that there’s an obvious reason that true beliefs matter: false beliefs will hurt you. But if that’s right, then why is it (apparently) irrelevant to many people whether they believe true things or not?

The Misinformation Age, written for a political era riven by “fake news,” “alternative facts,” and disputes over the validity of everything from climate change to the size of inauguration crowds, shows convincingly that what you believe depends on who you know. If social forces explain the persistence of false belief, we must understand how those forces work in order to fight misinformation effectively.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Three Locks (A Sherlock Holmes Adventure, Book 4) *




  








A heatwave melts London as Holmes and Watson are called to action in this new Sherlock Holmes adventure by Bonnie MacBird, author of “one of the best Sherlock Holmes novels of recent memory.”

In Whitechapel, a renowned Italian escape artist dies spectacularly on stage during a performance – immolated in a gleaming copper cauldron of his wife’s design. In Cambridge, the runaway daughter of a famous don drowns, her long blonde hair tangled in the Jesus Lock on the River Cam. And in Baker Street, a malevolent locksmith exacts an unusual price to open a small silver box sent to Watson.

From the glow of the London stage to the buzzing Cavendish Laboratory in Cambridge, where physicists explore the edges of new science of electricity, Holmes and Watson race between the two cities to solve the murders, encountering prevaricating prestidigitators, philandering physicists and murderous mentalists, all the while unlocking secrets which may be best left undisclosed. And one, in particular, lands very close to home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cooked Goose (A Savannah Reid Mystery Book 4) *




  








A Southern cop-turned-PI hunts for a homicidal Santa Claus in this holiday cozy mystery by the author of Killer Calories.

It’s hard to get into the Christmas spirit in exclusive San Carmelita, California, when the Santa Ana winds are blowing at a balmy ninety degrees. It’s also hard to live in a “Baywatch” world when you’re an overly voluptuous size 14. But Savannah Reid has never been one to believe that good things come only in small packages. Right now, the only present Savannah wants wrapped up is the one of a serial rapist who dresses as Santa. Thanks to a twisted brand of holiday visits, Savannah has a full-time job teaching self-defense to San Carmelita’s terrified women.

But the feisty detective is less than thrilled when Captain Bloss, her ex-boss from the San Carmelita PD, asks Savannah—with her black belt in karate—to be his daughter’s personal bodyguard. It seems the rapist has turned vicious cop killer, making the captain and his daughter prime targets. With enough chaos swirling around to make Tiny Tim grouchy, Savannah looks over her list of suspects to figure out just who’s been naughty. From the ex-con cop killer just released on parole to the bookie with more than a few debts to collect, Savannah considers them all, plus a few others, while she tries to keep danger from dropping down her chimney, and bringing a killer home for the holidays . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sour Grapes (A Savannah Reid Mystery Book 6) *




  








Southern California’s plus-sized P.I. takes on a beauty contest killer in a mystery that’s “as crisp and sparkling as Villa Rosa's best white zinfandel” (Publishers Weekly).

Since moving from the Deep South to San Carmelita, California, private detective Savannah Reid has longed for a little slice of home. But just when she’s about to enjoy some juicy fried chicken, her spoiled baby sister, Atlanta, comes knocking. She’s here to enter the Miss Gold Coast Beauty Pageant and become a star. Savannah is less than thrilled by the impromptu visit, but she's more alarmed about Atlanta's growing obsession with her appearance. Competition at the pageant is getting fierce—so much so that someone's been driven to murder.

Desperate to keep her sister out of harm's way, Savannah digs into a real beauty of a case—and discovers the ugly side of the wave-and-pose industry. And when it comes to a bevy of backstabbing, sequin-wearing, crown-coveting glam girls, the question isn't who would want to commit murder, but who wouldn't?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Peaches And Screams (A Savannah Reid Mystery Book 7) *




  








Plus-sized private eye Savannah Reid is about to discover the answer to that age-old question: What could be worse than going back home to the Deep South in the height of August humidity? It's going home to a wedding--not your own--without a ring on your finger or a date on your arm. But a hideous bridesmaid's dress is the least of Savannah's problems after her kid brother is arrested for murder. . .

As the oldest of nine siblings, Savannah has attended her share of family weddings south of the Mason-Dixon Line. . .several of which have featured her sister Marietta as the bride. But before the fickle Southern belle can traipse down the aisle with her latest Mr. Right, the youngest of the Reid brood is thrown into the slammer. At first, Savannah wonders if unruly Macon really is responsible for killing the Honorable Judge Patterson. But when she learns that the ornery old geezer had more enemies than Marietta's had husbands, Savannah is convinced that her brother's been framed.

Shaking the Patterson family tree nets Savannah an assortment of embittered ex-wives, spurned mistresses, and illegitimate offspring--but no real leads. Now, with hapless Macon stewing in a steamy cell and Marietta pouting about her postponed nuptials, it's time for Big Sis Savannah to turn up the heat and show a cleverly concealed killer that this is one Georgia peach who ain't just whistlin' Dixie. . ..


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*And the Killer Is . . . (A Savannah Reid Mystery Book 25) *




  








PI Savannah Reid has delved into the ugly side of SoCal’s celebrity culture more than once. But the Moonlight Magnolia Detective Agency may have bitten off more than they can chew when a Hollywood legend makes a deadly comeback . . . 

It will be a cold day in San Carmelita before Savannah skips over a high-profile homicide case, especially one attached to a tasty reward. But when 90-year-old former silver screen siren Lucinda Faraday is murdered inside her derelict mansion, serving justice comes with unsavory risks. The fallen star, considered one of the most beautiful women of her time, was found strangled by a pair of vintage stockings amid a hoard of garbage and priceless memorabilia. Now, Lucinda is making headlines again—and, like in the past, her name is connected with the worst kind of scandal . . .

As a quest for answers reveals sleazy secrets about the victim’s history, the Moonlight Magnolia Agency soon discover that corruption, addiction, and blackmail were as rampant in the good old days of Hollywood as in the present—maybe even more so. Balancing a suspect list longer than the Lucinda’s acting credits and evidence that could destroy the reputation of people still alive, can Savannah outsmart the culprit before she or someone else get reduced to tabloid fodder next?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ice Maiden: A Britt Montero Mystery (Britt Montero series Book 8 )*




  






A chance encounter with a stranger changes the life of reporter Britt Montero forever. The encounter is at Miami's morgue, where the unidentified stranger lies dead. His unusual old scars capture her curiosity-the dead man clearly had a tale to tell. This thief, who was accidentally electrocuted, may be the key that unlocks the long-sought secrets of a sensational cold murder mystery unsolved for more than fourteen years.

Sunny and Ricky, teenagers on a Christmas Eve first date, were abducted, a shocking crime that was never solved despite a gigantic manhunt, a huge reward, and an outraged community. Frustrated police called the lack of leads eerie. Unnatural. Against all the laws of homicide and human nature. Now Britt wants the story, and she isn't the only one seeking answers.

Sunny survived, the lone witness to that terrible night so long ago. But the reclusive Ice Maiden, now an artist and sculptor estranged from her wealthy family, is not talking and the killer's trail vanished long ago, like footprints in melting snow.

Cold Case Squad Sargeant Craig Burch wants the killer. But as the Miami News reporter and the veteran homicide cop investigate the old outrage, they learn that sometimes the cost of justice is too high.

When you start to turn over rocks, something ugly sometimes slithers out. Monstrous evil from the past emerges to overtake a whole new generation of innocent victims as deadly passions are reawakened and mortal fears resurface.

For Burch, whose elite unit breathes new life into cold murder cases, the investigation strikes too close to home, reigniting his own private obsessions. And Britt, in the wake of national tragedy, is haunted, both awake and asleep, by the persistent ghost of a doomed, lost girl, perhaps a warning of a new tragedy to come. Britt meets the Ice Maiden, nearly freezes to death, and then the trail heats up as the sins of the fathers begin to strike down the innocent. A stone-cold killer out of her past is stalking the Ice Maiden again. Nothing is what it seems. And the inferno is yet to come....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Robert B. Parker's The Bridge (Virgil Cole & Everett Hitch Book 7) *




  








The next gritty, gun-slinging entry in the New York Times–bestselling series, featuring itinerant lawmen Virgil Cole and Everett Hitch.

Territorial Marshals Virgil Cole and Everett Hitch are back in Appaloosa, where their work enforcing the law has been exceptionally quiet. All that is about to change. An ominous storm rolls in, and along with it a band of night riders with a devious scheme, who show up at the Rio Blanco camp, where a three-hundred-foot bridge is under construction.

Appaloosa’s Sheriff Sledge Driskill and his deputies are the first to respond, but as the storm grows more threatening, news of troubles at the bridge escalate and the Sheriff and his deputies go missing.

Virgil and Everett saddle up to sort things out but before they do the hard drinking, Beauregard Beauchamp arrives in Appaloosa with his Theatrical Extravaganza troupe and the promise of the best in lively entertainment west of the Mississippi. With the troupe comes a lovely and mysterious fortune-teller who is set on saving Everett from imminent but indefinable danger.

The trouble at the bridge, the missing lawmen, the new arrivals, and Everett’s shoot-out in front of Hal’s Café aren’t the only things on Cole and Hitch’s plate as a gang of unsavory soldiers ease into town with a shady alibi, shadier intentions, and a soon-to-be-discovered wake of destruction.

As clouds over Appaloosa continue to gather, things get much worse for Cole and Hitch…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Unlocking the Past: How Archaeologists Are Rewriting Human History with Ancient DNA *




  








In Unlocking the Past, Martin Jones, a leading expert at the forefront of bioarchaeology—the discipline that gave Michael Crichton the premise for Jurassic Park—explains how this pioneering science is rewriting human history and unlocking stories of the past that could never have been told before. For the first time, the building blocks of ancient life—DNA, proteins, and fats that have long been trapped in fossils and earth and rock—have become widely accessible to science. Working at the cutting edge of genetic and other molecular technologies, researchers have been probing the remains of these ancient biomolecules in human skeletons, sediments and fossilized plants, dinosaur bones, and insects trapped in amber. Their amazing discoveries have influenced the archaeological debate at almost every level and continue to reshape our understanding of the past.

Devising a molecular clock from a certain area of DNA, scientists were able to determine that all humans descend from one common female ancestor, dubbed "Mitochondrial Eve," who lived around 150,000 years ago. From molecules recovered from grinding stones and potsherds, they reconstructed ancient diets and posited when such practices as dairying and boiling water for cooking began. They have reconstituted the beer left in the burial chamber of pharaohs and know what the Iceman, the 5,000-year-old hunter found in the Alps in the early nineties, ate before his last journey. Conveying both the excitement of innovative research and the sometimes bruising rough-and-tumble of scientific debate, Jones has written a work of profound importance. Unlocking the Past is science at its most engaging.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*World of Wonders: In Praise of Fireflies, Whale Sharks, and Other Astonishments *




  








“Hands-down one of the most beautiful books of the year.” —NPR

From beloved, award-winning poet Aimee Nezhukumatathil comes a debut work of nonfiction—a collection of essays about the natural world, and the way its inhabitants can teach, support, and inspire us.

As a child, Nezhukumatathil called many places home: the grounds of a Kansas mental institution, where her Filipina mother was a doctor; the open skies and tall mountains of Arizona, where she hiked with her Indian father; and the chillier climes of western New York and Ohio. But no matter where she was transplanted—no matter how awkward the fit or forbidding the landscape—she was able to turn to our world’s fierce and funny creatures for guidance.

“What the peacock can do,” she tells us, “is remind you of a home you will run away from and run back to all your life.” The axolotl teaches us to smile, even in the face of unkindness; the touch-me-not plant shows us how to shake off unwanted advances; the narwhal demonstrates how to survive in hostile environments. Even in the strange and the unlovely, Nezhukumatathil finds beauty and kinship. For it is this way with wonder: it requires that we are curious enough to look past the distractions in order to fully appreciate the world’s gifts.

Warm, lyrical, and gorgeously illustrated by Fumi Nakamura, World of Wonders is a book of sustenance and joy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Universe: The Definitive Visual Guide*




  








Marvel at the wonders of the universe, from stars and planets to black holes and nebulae, in this exploration of our solar system and beyond.

Universe opens with a look at astronomy and the history of the Universe, using 3D artworks to provide a comprehensive grounding in the fundamental concepts of astronomy, including the basic techniques of practical astronomy.

The core of the book is a tour of the cosmos covering the Solar System, the Milky Way, and galaxies beyond our own. Explanatory pages introduce different celestial phenomena, such as galaxies, and are followed by catalogs that profile the most interesting and important examples.

A comprehensive star atlas completes the picture, with entries on each of the 88 constellations and a monthly sky guide showing the night sky as it appears throughout the year as viewed from both the northern and southern hemispheres.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Scourge of Henry VIII: The Life of Marie de Guise *




  








The little-known story of the mother of Mary, Queen of Scots and her feud with the Tudors: “Will fascinate anyone who loves a simmering, twisting tale” (All About History).

Mary, Queen of Scots continues to intrigue both historians and the general public—but the story of her mother, Marie de Guise, is much less well known. A political power in her own right, she was born into the powerful and ambitious Lorraine family, spending her formative years at the dazzling, licentious court of François I. Although briefly courted by Henry VIII, she instead married his nephew, James V of Scotland, in 1538.

James’s premature death four years later left their six-day-old daughter, Mary, as queen, and presented Marie with the formidable challenge of winning the support of the Scottish people and protecting her daughter’s threatened birthright. Content until now to remain in the background and play the part of the obedient wife, Marie spent the next eighteen years effectively governing Scotland—devoting her considerable intellect, courage, and energy to safeguarding her daughter’s inheritance by using a deft mixture of cunning, charm, determination, and tolerance. This biography, from the author of Marie Antoinette: An Intimate History, tells the story and offers a fresh assessment of this most fascinating and underappreciated of sixteenth-century female rulers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Library: An Illustrated History *







Throughout the history of the world, libraries have been constructed, burned, discovered, raided, and cherished—and the treasures they've housed have evolved from early stone tablets to the mass-produced, bound paper books of our present day. The Library invites you to enter the libraries of ancient Greece, early China, Renaissance England, and modern-day America, and speaks to the book lover in all of us. Incorporating beautiful illustrations, insightful quotations, and many marvelous mysteries of libraries—their books, patrons, and keepers—this book is certain to provide you with a wealth of knowledge and enjoyment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Ghettos of Nazi-Occupied Poland: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War)*




  








This pictorial history presents a vivid and harrowing exploration of Jewish ghettos during the Nazi occupation of Poland during WWII.

Following the 1940 invasion of Poland, the Nazis established ghettos in cities and towns across the country with the initial aim of isolating the Jewish community. These closed sectors were referred to as Judischer Wohnbezirk or Wohngebiet der Juden (Jewish Quarters). Drawing on a wealth of historical images, this volume shows the harsh and deteriorating conditions of daily life in these restricted areas.

In reality, these ghettos were holding areas where Jews were kept before being transferred to concentration, extermination, and work camps. Aware of their imminent fate, which included the threat of family separation, enslavement, and death, underground resistance groups sprung up staged numerous uprisings which were brutally and callously suppressed.

The Nazis’ ultimate aim was the liquidation of the ghettos and the extermination of their inhabitants in furtherance of The Final Solution. This may seem unthinkable today but, as this book graphically reveals, they worked to achieve their objective regardless of human suffering.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Few: Preparation for the Battle of Britain (Images of War) *




  







This new addition to the Images of War series is sure to prove welcome, illustrating as it does the preparatory stages of the iconic Battle of Britain. Whilst the country geared up for action, the air forces rallied, readying the high-performance Hawker Hurricane and Supermarine Spitfire fighters that were to characterize this aerial conflict so dramatically.

The nine month period that elapsed prior to the German dive-bombing attacks on British shipping in the English Channel (an event that signaled, what Winston Churchill labeled, The Battle of Britain) is the focus of this photographic study. The so-called 'Phoney War' that played out under the leadership of William Maxwell Aitken, the British Minister of Aircraft Production, saw all arms of the Air Force tasked with the job of ensuring that Britain and its forces were prepared for the German challenge that existed on the horizon.

Images of some of pilots and various aircrews preparing for battle feature alongside shots of Spitfires in waiting, volunteer ambulance crews in readiness, civilians filling sandbags on the beaches of Britain to be used in an effort to protect its buildings. All these images serve to illustrate the times at hand, and the co-operative, resilient spirit of British pilots and civilians during this anticipatory period of uncertainty. Military enthusiasts and historians of the Second World War will be intrigued by the new insights opened up by these images. All are accompanied by Kaplan's illuminating prose, setting each image within context. A second volume will follow, focussing on the Battle itself, and The Few who achieved so much.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/22/22.

Currently $2.

*Blitzkrieg Russia (Images of War)*




  







The photographs are taken from five unpublished albums focusing on the German invasion of Russia in 1941 Operation Barbarossa. Two of the albums contain shots taken by German infantrymen and include shots of combat, vehicles, knocked-out tanks and prisoners of war. Two of the other albums feature flak and artillery units in the invasion. These include shots of artillery and flak units in action, destroyed Russian aircraft, vehicles and armor as well as Russian prisoners. The final album contains shots taken by a tank destroyer unit.

In this set, there are shots of knocked out Russian armor (and abandoned armor), artillery and assault guns in action and a fascinating glimpse into the transition into the first winter. There are many exceptional photographs including rubber boats carrying troops across a river, knocked out monstrous Russian tanks, engineers at work and a range of more casual poses. There are also some interesting studies of uniforms and equipment, abandoned vehicles, vehicles being salvaged and maintained and a host of other subjects.

Some are focused on the early war months with Russia, so there are huge columns of captured Russian prisoners, fraternization with the local peasants and a glimpse of the vast distances involved in the advances made by the Germans in the early months of the conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/23/22.

Currently $2.

*Something Wicked This Way Comes (Greentown Book 2) *




  







Few American novels written this century have endured in th heart and mind as has this one-Ray Bradbury's incomparable masterwork of the dark fantastic. A carnival rolls in sometime after the midnight hour on a chill Midwestern October eve, ushering in Halloween a week before its time. A calliope's shrill siren song beckons to all with a seductive promise of dreams and youth regained. In this season of dying, Cooger & Dark's Pandemonium Shadow Show has come to Green Town, Illinois, to destroy every life touched by its strange and sinister mystery. And two inquisitive boys standing precariously on the brink of adulthood will soon discover the secret of the satanic raree-show's smoke, mazes, and mirrors, as they learn all too well the heavy cost of wishes -- and the stuff of nightmare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Time Tourist Outfitters, Ltd.: A Historical Time Travel Adventure (Toronto Time Agents) *




  








*No matter where the watch hands turn, she’d rather remain home. But with every time-traveling trekker’s life at stake, can she stop a deadly clock?*

Wilda Firestone survives off black coffee and white-hot sarcasm. And despite the colorful slew of characters filing through her time tourism costume shop, the retired First Nations Temporal Agent would prefer a quiet, more linear existence. So she’s less than impressed when a dying explorer crashes into her store, unleashing a plague that sends countless travelers to an early doom…

Knowing her own lengthy history of chronological excursions grants her some immunity, Wilda vows to jump back in the saddle and seek out answers. But as she retraces the dead man’s steps from 14th century Mali and into 12th century Scotland and beyond, she’s dumbfounded by whatever force reduced an entire village to blood.

Can Wilda stamp out the root of the sickness before she too succumbs?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Prisoner's Hope (The Seafort Saga Book 3) *




  








The third book in the military science fiction series is “a splendid homage to the grand tradition of the old seafarer’s tale” (Roger MacBride Allen, author of the Star Wars Corellian Trilogy).

While recovering from the physical and emotional wounds he sustained in Challenger’s Hope, Nick Seafort is named as the liaison between the wealthy planters of Hope Nation and the United Nations Navy. The lurking, acid-spewing, fish-shape aliens are a real threat, and everyone is on edge. When the fleet returns to Earth, dissent grows among the people of Hope Nation, who feel abandoned by the military and left at the mercy of the alien horde. The Seafort Saga continues as Nick Seafort takes on powerful rebels at home, the cold-blooded aliens, and his own self-doubt. He must make a choice that could save Hope Nation, but would also sentence him to death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fisherman's Hope (The Seafort Saga Book 4) *




  








Naval Commandant Nick Seafort has returned to his home planet, Earth—and soon he will have to defend it: “Action-packed science fiction at its very best.” —Lansing State Journal

Luck has always run in both directions for Naval Commandant Nicholas Seafort. While he has managed to save the Hope Nation colony from alien attack, he and his friends have paid a heavy price. Most recently, his exploits have earned him a dignified position as an instructor at the United Nations Naval Academy. But, as Seafort suspects, trouble isn’t far behind. A return to Earth means a return to his roots, some of which he wishes would remain buried. He’s uncomfortable with fame and can’t always restrain his temper as the political machine shifts around him. But when the fishlike aliens mount an attack, Seafort is the only man Earth can count on. Now he must decide whether he has the courage and fortitude to make a terrible choice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Patriarch's Hope (The Seafort Saga Book 6) *




  








“It’s full speed ahead with all lasers blazing in this addition (after Voices of Hope) to Feintuch’s popular space opera series” (Publishers Weekly).

The Transpop Rebellion ended ten years ago with now–Secretary General Nicholas Seafort as a hero. With that political capital, Seafort stepped into place as one of the most powerful men in the world. But political clout isn’t all it seems to be. While Seafort tries to stay true to his moral code, he’s being pulled in every direction. His former colleagues in the Navy demand more ships, while the enviro lobbyists plead with him to repair the planet’s broken ecosystem. Patriarch’s Hope returns the focus to the Seafort Saga’s charismatic and troubled title character. An explosive disaster forces Nick to reexamine his life, his family, and his future as adversaries align against him. To save the planet from itself, he will need cunning, allies, and a large helping of luck.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Cities in Flight *




  







Originally published in four volumes nearly fifty years ago, Cities in Flight brings together the famed "Okie novels" of science fiction master James Blish. Named after the migrant workers of America's Dust Bowl, these novels convey Blish's "history of the future," a brilliant and bleak look at a world where cities roam the Galaxy looking for work and a sustainable way of life.

In the first novel, They Shall Have Stars, man has thoroughly explored the Solar System, yet the dream of going even further seems to have died in all but one man. His battle to realize his dream results in two momentous discoveries anti-gravity and the secret of immortality. 

In A Life for the Stars, it is centuries later and anti-gravity generations have enabled whole cities to lift off the surface of the earth to become galactic wanderers. 

In Earthman, Come Home, the nomadic cities revert to barbarism and marauding rogue cities begin to pose a threat to all civilized worlds. 

In the final novel, The Triumph of Time, history repeats itself as the cities once again journey back in to space making a terrifying discovery which could destroy the entire Universe. A serious and haunting vision of our world and its limits, Cities in Flight marks the return to print of one of science fiction's most inimitable writers.

A Selection of the Science Fiction Book Club


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August *




  







Wildly original, funny and moving, The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August is an extraordinary story of a life lived again and again from World Fantasy Award-winning author Claire North.

Harry August is on his deathbed. Again.

No matter what he does or the decisions he makes, when death comes, Harry always returns to where he began, a child with all the knowledge of a life he has already lived a dozen times before. Nothing ever changes.

Until now.

As Harry nears the end of his eleventh life, a little girl appears at his bedside. "I nearly missed you, Doctor August," she says. "I need to send a message."

This is the story of what Harry does next, and what he did before, and how he tries to save a past he cannot change and a future he cannot allow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Lesser Dead *




  








WINNER OF THE AMERICAN LIBRARY ASSOCIATION’S BEST HORROR NOVEL OF THE YEAR


“As much F. Scott Fitzgerald as Dean Koontz” (#1 New York Times bestselling author Patricia Briggs), Christopher Buehlman excels in twisting the familiar into newfound dread in his “genre-bending” (California Literary Review) novels. Now the acclaimed author of Those Across the River delivers his most disquieting tale yet...

The secret is, vampires are real and I am one.
The secret is, I’m stealing from you what is most truly yours and I’m not sorry...

New York City in 1978 is a dirty, dangerous place to live. And die. Joey Peacock knows this as well as anybody—he has spent the last forty years as an adolescent vampire, perfecting the routine he now enjoys: womanizing in punk clubs and discotheques, feeding by night, and sleeping by day with others of his kind in the macabre labyrinth under the city’s sidewalks.

The subways are his playground and his highway, shuttling him throughout Manhattan to bleed the unsuspecting in the Sheep Meadow of Central Park or in the backseats of Checker cabs, or even those in their own apartments who are too hypnotized by sitcoms to notice him opening their windows. It’s almost too easy.

Until one night he sees them hunting on his beloved subway. The children with the merry eyes. Vampires, like him…or not like him. Whatever they are, whatever their appearance means, the undead in the tunnels of Manhattan are not as safe as they once were.

And neither are the rest of us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ramses the Damned: The Passion of Cleopatra *




  








From the iconic, bestselling author of The Vampire Chronicles—Ramses the Great, former pharaoh of Egypt, is reawakened by the elixir of life in Edwardian England. Now immortal with his bride-to-be, he is swept up in a fierce and deadly battle of wills and psyches against the once-great Queen Cleopatra.

In this mesmerizing, glamorous tale of ancient feuds and modern passions, Ramses has reawakened Cleopatra with the same perilous elixir whose unworldly force brings the dead back to life. But as these ancient rulers defy one another in their quest to understand the powers of the strange elixir, they are haunted by a mysterious presence even older and more powerful than they, a figure drawn forth from the mists of history who possesses spectacular magical potions and tonics eight millennia old. This is a figure who ruled over an ancient kingdom stretching from the once-fertile earth of the Sahara to the far corners of the world, a queen with a supreme knowledge of the deepest origins of the elixir of life.

She may be the only one who can make known to Ramses and Cleopatra the key to their immortality—and the secrets of the miraculous, unknowable, endless expanse of the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Overstated: A Coast-to-Coast Roast of the 50 States *




  








In Colin Quinn's new book, the popular comedian, social commentator, and star of the shows Red State Blue State and Unconstitutional tackles the condition of our union today.

Utah: The Church of States
Vermont: The Old Hippie State
Florida: The Hot Mess State
Arizona: The Instagram Model State
Wisconsin: The Diet Starts Tomorrow State

The United States is in a fifty-states-wide couples’ counseling session, thinking about filing for divorce. But is that really what we want? Can a nation composed of states that are so different possibly hang together?

Colin Quinn, comedian, social commentator, and writer and star of Red State Blue State and Unconstitutional, calls us out state-by-state, from Connecticut to Hawaii. He identifies the hypocrisies inherent in what we claim to believe and what we actually do. Within a framework of big-picture thinking about systems of government—after all, how would you put this country together if you started from scratch today?—to dead-on observations about the quirks and vibes of the citizens in each region, Overstated skewers us all: red, blue, and purple. It’s ultimately infused with the same blend of optimism and practicality that sparked the U.S. into being.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Colin and the Concubine *




  









'Hilarious' - RTE.ie 
'Another winner' - Woman's Way 
'Laugh-out-loud adventure' - Irish Mail on Sunday 
'A natural gift for comedy' - The Gloss 

Colin Saint James hates his older brother, Freddie - and for good reason. A true psychopath, Freddie has been hell-bent on destroying Colin's happiness since before he was born! Never one to admit defeat, Colin searches for opportunities to get one up on his sibling, even just once. When the heats for the final ever Housewife of the Year competition are announced, Colin sees his chance. The only problem is he needs a wife. Luckily, he lives next door to Navan's best-looking woman, Azra, who happens to be single and anxious to get a ring on her finger. But Azra is also a Turkish concubine. Will Colin be able to park his reservations about his neighbour if it gives him the chance to emerge triumphant over Freddie for once in his life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ghost Mortem: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery Romance (Ghost Detective Book 1) *




  








Whoever said that ghosts exist must be out of their mind.

Oh, wait. That was me. I said that. If you’d told me yesterday that ghosts were real I would have smiled, nodded, and called a shrink to fix your deluded little mind. Now it’s my turn to question my sanity when the ghost of my best friend turns up in my apartment. Was it the tequila shots the night before causing this apparition? Or one too many bumps to the head — let’s face it, clumsy is my middle name, it really wouldn’t surprise me if I’d done some irreparable damage to my grey matter over the years.

Now I have to accept that the paranormal does, in fact, exist. But sadly, my ghost friend is lacking something besides his body. His memory. He doesn’t know how he died but suspects foul play and he wants my help to find his killer. I can’t refuse, I’m a sucker for a good mystery and the chance to bring my friend's killer to justice is too good to pass up.

Surprises abound as I discover a secret talent for sleuthing, not to mention an unexpected inheritance of a talking cat among other things. But the biggest problem of all? Captain Cowboy Hot Pants, or as he likes to be called, Detective Kade Galloway of the Firefly Bay PD. He’s one smokin’ cop, but my distrust of the police runs deep and despite his assurances that he’s here to help can I really trust him, or is his offer of assistance designed to keep me from discovering the truth?

I guess I’ll find out when death comes knocking on my door.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Man Who Murdered His Stag: (An Outrageously British Crime. Gripping, Pacy And Very Funny.) *




  








Sometimes a change can be life-affirming. Sometimes it can be absolute murder.

Way back in 2003, Tom Marshall was everything those who truly love life hope never to become. He was a man of guarded existence and compulsive risk management. Naturally, Tom’s mundanity had come at a price: utter boredom. Until a deadly weekend in Norfolk with seven strangers on a narrowboat.

Tom finds himself in the accidental possession of a very precious object, an object so valuable that unscrupulous characters within the criminal fraternity, and London’s Metropolitan Police Service, are willing to kill for it.

Tom’s new, and highly unwelcome, existence now depends not on risk management and staying guarded, but on staying alive. That and just what to do with the very precious object.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Sentry (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 14) *




  








Private investigators Joe Pike and Elvis Cole get double-crossed in this twisty, gripping New York Times bestseller that will have readers on the edge of their seats.

When gangbangers shake down the modest owner of a Los Angeles eatery, Joe Pike intervenes. For all intents and purposes, Pike saved Wilson Smith's life. But for reasons of their own, Smith and his lovely niece, Dru, are curiously resentful. It's only when Pike's feelings for the woman deepen that he and his partner, Elvis Cole, discover that Dru and her uncle are not at all who they seem, and everything Pike has learned about them is a lie. But it's much more than a deception. It's a trap. And with every new twist it's proving to be a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Shape of a Life: One Mathematician's Search for the Universe's Hidden Geometry *




  








A Fields medalist recounts his lifelong transnational effort to uncover the geometric shape—the Calabi-Yau manifold—that may store the hidden dimensions of our universe.

“An unexpectedly intimate look into a highly accomplished man, his colleagues and friends, the development of a new field of geometric analysis, and a glimpse into a truly uncommon mind.”—Nina MacLaughlin, Boston Globe

“Engaging, eminently readable . . . For those with a taste for elegant and largely jargon-free explanations of mathematics, The Shape of a Life promises hours of rewarding reading.”—Judith Goodstein, American Scientist

Harvard geometer and Fields medalist Shing-Tung Yau has provided a mathematical foundation for string theory, offered new insights into black holes, and mathematically demonstrated the stability of our universe. In this autobiography, Yau reflects on his improbable journey to becoming one of the world’s most distinguished mathematicians. Beginning with an impoverished childhood in China and Hong Kong, Yau takes readers through his doctoral studies at Berkeley during the height of the Vietnam War protests, his Fields Medal–winning proof of the Calabi conjecture, his return to China, and his pioneering work in geometric analysis. This new branch of geometry, which Yau built up with his friends and colleagues, has paved the way for solutions to several important and previously intransigent problems.

With complicated ideas explained for a broad audience, this book offers readers not only insights into the life of an eminent mathematician, but also an accessible way to understand advanced and highly abstract concepts in mathematics and theoretical physics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Winged Warfare - Hunting The Huns In The Air *




  








As a young Billy Bishop looking up into the sky above his Canadian trench in July 1915, a passing Royal Flying Corps aircraft was returning home from patrol. He was envious and said to whoever was listening “...it’s clean up there! I’ll bet you don’t get any mud or horse **** on you up there. If you die, at least it would be a clean death.". 

Struck by his sudden epiphany he requested a transfer to the Royal Flying Corps, it was a momentous decision, for within the next three years Bishop would claim 72 victories over his German opponents, making him the highest scoring British Empire air ace of the First World War.

A National Hero in his native Canada, he was awarded a V.C. for conspicuous services – the citation read:
“For most conspicuous bravery, determination, and skill. Captain Bishop,...[On his own] flew first of all to an enemy aerodrome; finding no machines about, he flew on to another aerodrome...which was at least 12 miles the other side of the line. Seven machines....were on the ground. He attacked these from about fifty feet...One of the machines got off the ground, but at a height of 60 feet, Captain Bishop fired 15 rounds into it at very close range, and it crashed to the ground. A second machine got off the ground, into which he fired 30 rounds at 150 yards range, and it fell into a tree. Two more machines then rose from the aerodrome. One of these he engaged at a height of 1,000 feet, emptying the rest of his drum of ammunition. This machine crashed 300 yards from the aerodrome, after which Captain Bishop emptied a whole drum into the fourth hostile machine, and then flew back to his station. Four hostile scouts were about 1,250 feet above him for about a mile of his return journey, but they would not attack. His machine was very badly shot about by machine gun fire from the ground.”

A fine memoir from an Air Ace legend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Racing for the Bomb: The True Story of General Leslie R. Groves, the Man behind the Birth of the Atomic Age*




  








The untold story of the career officer in the Army Corps of Engineers who oversaw the Manhattan Project and the creation of the atomic bomb.

The Manhattan Project was the most secretive government project the United States had ever undertaken, and would prove to be one of the most consequential in history. While many know about the scientists who developed the atomic bomb, from Oppenheimer to Fermi, too few know the story of the man who ran the operation, Col. Leslie R. Groves. In Racing for the Bomb, historian Robert S. Norris brings essential clarity to this overlooked figure.

As one of the head engineers who oversaw the construction of the Pentagon, Groves had proven his skill at marshaling vast resources and conflicting personalities, as well as his ability to handle highly sensitive matters. In September 1942, Groves was appointed by President Franklin D. Roosevelt to direct the top-secret research project. He drove the manufacturers, construction crews, scientists, industrialists, and civilian officials to produce the money, the materials, and the plans to build the bomb in only two years.

As revealed here for the first time, Groves also played a decisive role in the planning, timing, and targeting of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. Norris offers new insights into the complex and controversial questions surrounding those decisions, as well as Groves’s actions during World War II, which had a lasting imprint on the Cold War and the nuclear age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/23/22.

Currently $2.

*Unearthing Churchill's Secret Army: The Official List of SOE Casualties and Their Stories *




  







The Special Operations Executive was one of the most secretive organizations of the Second World War, its activities cloaked in mystery and intrigue. The fate, therefore, of many of its agents was not revealed to the general public other than the bare details carved with pride upon the headstones and memorials of those courageous individuals.

Then in 2003, the first batch of SOE personal files was released by the National Archive. Over the course of the following years more and more files were made available. Now, at last, it is possible to tell the stories of all those agents that died in action.

These are stories of bravery and betrayal, incompetence and misfortune, of brutal torture and ultimately death. Some died when their parachutes failed to open, others swallowed their cyanide capsules rather than fall into the hands of the Gestapo, many died in combat with the enemy, most though were executed, by hanging, by shooting and even by lethal injection.

The bodies of many of the lost agents were never found, destroyed in the crematoria of such places as Buckenwald, Mauthausen and Natzweiler, others were buried where they fell. All of them should be remembered as having undertaken missions behind enemy lines in the knowledge that they might never return.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/24/22.

Currently $1.

*Seven Rules of Time Travel: Books 1-3 *




  








Book #1

What if you could rewrite the past?

Quinn Black is having the worst day ever . . . over and over again. The same car blocking his driveway, the same horrific accident he witnesses, the same cop that keeps preventing him from saving his boss from dying in it, and the same memory of a girl from his past that gets sharper each time.

Then he realizes he has the power to travel through time and change the future. With infinite opportunities to alter the past, the possibilities are endless. Could he prevent terrorist attacks? Natural disasters? The deaths of friends? Or even go back in time and say the right thing to the girl who haunts his dreams?

Unfortunately, the rules of time travel are more complicated than he imagined, and before long, Quinn is thrust into the greatest race in human history. His actions can either save the world or destroy it. And now the man who can turn back the clock is running out of time.

Book #2

In the four years since he traveled through time to save the world, Quinn Black has settled happily into life as a new space race billionaire, despite the fact he’s no longer able to travel or loop time.

But before long, things start to go horribly wrong. The system he created to save the planet mysteriously begins to malfunction. His team receives a cryptic message, and he’s hurled back into the past once again . . . but with a twist. Now, instead of trying to go back in time, he’s desperate to travel in the other direction and get back to the future.

As he joins forces with a young Dr. Green to help him find his way back to 2025, Quinn discovers a sinister plot, one so complex that Quinn may not be able to unravel it. Now Quinn must change the course of history once again. . . or risk erasing his own.

Book #3

When something knocks Quinn Black and his team through an anomaly, he finds himself on a crash course with what appears to be an uninhabited planet. With an object of mysterious origin orbiting the system and his crew under attack from an unknown source, one thing is clear: they are not supposed to be there.

Unfortunately, that’s just the beginning of their problems. Thrust into time loops and a seemingly parallel world where dinosaurs roam, someone is deliberately sabotaging them. But who would want to send them there, and why? And can they stay alive long enough to find their way back home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Spacers: Fleet Action *




  









The war they'd all feared

The star cluster's super-powers tried to make peace last. Truly, they did. But everyone knew war between Ascendant Horizon and the Coalition of Giants was inevitable.

Saddled with an alliance that seems to struggle with the basics of space warfare, Captain Thatcher must fall back on his tactical prowess - along with the steadfastness of the crews under his command - just to keep his people alive.

But an enemy lurks around every corner, and there is dissension even in Thatcher's fleet. What's more, he knows there are only two ways this war can end.

In victory, or in total defeat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Spacers: Dawn War *




  








A hammer is made for one thing

Captain Thatcher, the Hammer himself, wages a desperate fight for survival against his most bitter enemy.

In the battle for humanity's future against Simon Moll's swarming fleets, Thatcher reaches inside himself and finds a willingness to do anything it takes to win.

Anything. It. Takes.

Long-held principles disintegrate as massive fleets clash in the darkness of the void. But while sudden changes of heart can win short-term tactical victories, what will be the cost to Thatcher's soul? Or those of the crews under his command?

Long-sought vengeance may yet be had in the star cluster's southern reaches. But a reckoning looms on the horizon, the likes of which no one fighting has begun to fathom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death Dealers: A War's Edge Stand Alone Novel (Berserkers) (War's Edge: Berserkers) *




  








No one who reads Death Dealers will easily put the book's last grisly combat scenes, or the iconic characters of Aslesen's latest and most harrowing vision, out of mind. A visceral, in-the-moment story that thrusts you into the heart of the action on a mayhem-fueled planet and paints an unflinching picture of the savagery of war. -Nate Timberlake, Captain USAF

Water is life.

Water also means money, power, and blood.

Private Don Ekker joined the Berserkers expecting combat. That was what he wanted. But he got more than he bargained for. Escorting water shipments on the desert world of Wayward, he finds himself in a brutal and schizophrenic conflict, facing fanatical insurgents and bloodthirsty pirates, all with one thing in common: they want him dead. For Ekker, survival means quick reflexes, superior firepower, and horrific choices between life and death. Choices he must live with, if he doesn’t get wasted first.

When the local populace turns against the mercenaries, Ekker and his fellow Berserkers find themselves surrounded and outgunned. Kill or be killed, they must fight against hordes of hostile government and militia forces on the edge of inhabited space. With only their weapons and the trooper next to them to rely upon, the galaxy’s most elite fighting force faces total annihilation in a desperate battle to reach a rescue ship that may never come.

The enemy will learn how dangerous the Berserkers become when the gloves come off.

It was no longer about stacking credits; it was about stacking bodies.

Death Dealers is a thrilling stand-alone novel set in the gritty War's Edge universe.

Warning: This book contains graphic violence, profanity, and sexual content. It is intended for a mature audience. Reader discretion is advised.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Furious: Sailing into Terror *




  








"A gripping tale of a dream vacation that goes horribly wrong." –Mark Alpert, internationally bestselling author of Saint Joan of New York

Trapped on a storm-damaged yacht, a grieving woman must conquer her worst fears and fight for her life, in a story described as The Shining on a yacht. Dr. Dagny Steele is on the verge of fulfilling her lifelong calling to become a pediatric surgeon when the sudden death of her daughter sends her into a crushing depression. Grief stricken and desperate to heal, she takes a leave of absence and sails across the Indian Ocean with her husband. Dagny begins to recover from her tragic loss when her voyage turns into a nightmare. Isolated and hunted at sea, can she survive a deadly crucible?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*There's a (Slight) Chance I Might Be Going to Hell: A Novel of Sewer Pipes, Pageant Queens, and Big Trouble *




  








The first novel from the New York Times bestselling author of The Idiot Girls’ Action-Adventure Club is a rollicking tale of small-town peculiarity, dark secrets, and one extraordinary beauty pageant.

When her husband is offered a post at a small university, Maye is only too happy to pack up and leave the relentless Phoenix heat for the lush green quietude of Spaulding, Washington. While she loves the odd little town, there is one thing she didn’t anticipate: just how heartbreaking it would be leaving her friends behind. And when you’re a childless thirtysomething freelance writer who works at home, making new friends can be quite a challenge.

After a series of false starts nearly gets her exiled from town, Maye decides that her last chance to connect with her new neighbors is to enter the annual Sewer Pipe Queen Pageant, a kooky but dead-serious local tradition open to contestants of all ages and genders. Aided by a deranged former pageant queen with one eyebrow, Maye doesn’t just make a splash, she uncovers a sinister mystery that has haunted the town for decades.

“[Laurie Notaro] may be the funniest writer in this solar system.”—The Miami Herald


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*It's Only Slow Food Until You Try to Eat It: Misadventures of a Suburban Hunter-Gatherer *




  








From the beloved Field & Stream columnist: “Heavey takes us back to the joys—and occasional pitfalls—of the humble edibles around us” (The Wall Street Journal).

For Bill Heavey, being a sportsman is more than a hobby—it’s a way of life. So despite living inside the DC Beltway, raising a daughter who has an aversion to “nature food,” and having zero experience with foraging or gardening, Bill attempts the ultimate sportsman’s dream: living off the land.

Unsurprisingly, Bill’s foray into catching, finding, and growing his dinner doesn’t go exactly as planned. From battles with tomato-eating squirrels to a grizzly attempt at gutting perch to multiple failures at harvesting an appetizing salad, Bill stumbles through his quest for wild food with blood loss, humiliation, and hard lessons. Still, with the help of his locavore girlfriend and an eccentric neighbor who runs an under-the-table bait business, he manages to eat the way our ancestors did—and uncovers the true meaning of being full.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*On The Plain Of Snakes: A Mexican Journey *




  







*The legendary travel writer drives the entire length of the US–Mexico border, then takes the back roads of Chiapas and Oaxaca, to uncover the rich, layered world behind the everyday headlines.*

Paul Theroux has spent his life crisscrossing the globe in search of the histories and peoples that give life to the places they call home. Now, as immigration debates boil around the world, Theroux has set out to explore a country key to understanding our current discourse: Mexico. Just south of the Arizona border, in the desert region of Sonora, he finds a place brimming with vitality, yet visibly marked by both the US Border Patrol to the north and mounting discord from within. 

With the same humanizing sensibility that he employed in Deep South, Theroux stops to talk with residents, visits Zapotec mill workers in the highlands, and attends a Zapatista party meeting, communing with people of all stripes who remain south of the border even as family members brave the journey north. From the writer praised for his “curiosity and affection for humanity in all its forms” (The New York Times Book Review), On the Plain of Snakes is an exploration of a region in conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Medicare For Dummies *




  








Medicare made simple 

Medicare brings valuable benefits to more than 58 million people and growing, but most of us don’t even know the basics of how Medicare can work best for us. That’s where Medicare For Dummies, 4th Edition comes in, explaining how this complex system functions and helping you confidently navigate your way through the maze to get the most out of your coverage. 

This indispensable resource untangles Medicare in friendly, straightforward language. Step by step, you’ll learn when and how to enroll, ways to avoid costly mistakes, and how to find the plan that brings the most benefit to you and your family. 


Reduce out-of-pocket expenses 
Know your rights and protections 
Choose the best policy for you 
Using this reassuring and comprehensive guide, you’ll be able to get the answers to all your questions, find guidance on how to act—and then get on with getting the benefits you need.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Witch of Edgehill Mystery Box Set: Cozy Witch Mysteries (Books 1-3) (Witch of Edgehill Box Sets Book 1)*




  








Every town has its secrets, but no one has a secret like hers.


Amber Blackwood, lifelong resident of Edgehill, Oregon, has earned a reputation for being a semi-reclusive odd duck. Her store, The Quirky Whisker, is full of curiosities, from extremely potent sleepy teas and ever-burning candles to kids’ toys that seem to run endlessly without the aid of batteries. The people of Edgehill think of the Quirky Whisker as an integral part of their feline-obsessed town, but most give Amber herself a wide berth. Amber prefers it that way; it keeps her secret safe. But that secret is thrown into jeopardy when Amber’s friend Melanie is found dead, a vial of headache tonic from Amber’s store clutched in her hand.


Edgehill’s newest police chief has had it out for Amber since he arrived three years before. He can’t possibly know she’s a witch, but his suspicions about her odd store and even odder behavior have shot her to the top of his suspect list. When the Edgehill rumor mill finds out Melanie was poisoned, it’s not only the police chief who looks at Amber differently. Determined to both find justice for her friend and to clear her own name, Amber must use her unique gifts to help track down Melanie’s real killer. A quest that threatens much more than her secret …


This box set includes the first three books in the Witch of Edgehill paranormal cozy mystery series:


PAWSITIVELY POISONOUS


PAWSITIVELY CURSED


PAWSITIVELY SECRETIVE


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Trace of Deceit: A Novel *




  








From the author of A Dangerous Duet comes the next book in her Victorian mystery series, this time following a daring female painter and the Scotland Yard detective who is investigating her brother’s suspicious death.


A young painter digs beneath the veneer of Victorian London’s art world to learn the truth behind her brother’s murder...

Edwin is dead. That’s what Inspector Matthew Hallam of Scotland Yard tells Annabel Rowe when she discovers him searching her brother’s flat for clues. While the news is shocking, Annabel can’t say it’s wholly unexpected, given Edwin’s past as a dissolute risk-taker and art forger, although he swore he’d reformed. After years spent blaming his reckless behavior for their parents’ deaths, Annabel is now faced with the question of who murdered him—because Edwin’s death was both violent and deliberate. A valuable French painting he’d been restoring for an auction house is missing from his studio: find the painting, find the murderer. But the owner of the artwork claims it was destroyed in a warehouse fire years ago.

As a painter at the prestigious Slade School of Art and as Edwin’s closest relative, Annabel makes the case that she is crucial to Matthew’s investigation. But in their search for the painting, Matthew and Annabel trace a path of deceit and viciousness that reaches far beyond the elegant rooms of the auction house, into an underworld of politics, corruption, and secrets someone will kill to keep.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Killing Eve: No Tomorrow *




  








Eve and Villanelle plan for a high-stakes showdown in this sophisticated follow-up to the spy thriller that inspired the hit TV series Killing Eve.

"If you want us to remain silent -- if you want to retain your freedom, your job, and your reputation -- you need to tell us everything, and I mean everything. . ."

We last saw Eve and Villanelle in a spy vs. spy race around the world, crossing powerful criminal organizations and dangerous governments, each trying to come out on top. But they aren't finished yet.
In this sequel to Killing Eve: Codename Villanelle, former M16 operativeEve reveals a new side to her strengths, while coming ever closer to a confrontation with Villanelle, the evasive and skilled assassin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Midnight Lock (Lincoln Rhyme Book 15) *




  








The "master of ticking-bomb suspense" (People) Jeffery Deaver delivers the latest thriller featuring his beloved protagonists Lincoln Rhyme and Amelia Sachs as they search for a criminal whose fascination with breaking locks terrorizes New York City.

A woman awakes in the morning to find that someone has picked her apartment’s supposedly impregnable door lock and rearranged personal items, even sitting beside her while she slept. The intrusion, the police learn, is a message to the entire city of carnage to come. Lincoln Rhyme and Amelia Sachs are brought in to investigate and soon learn that the sociopathic intruder, who calls himself "the Locksmith,” can break through any lock or security system ever devised. With more victims on the horizon, Rhyme, Sachs and their stable of associates must follow the evidence to the man’s lair… and discover his true mission.

Their hunt is interrupted when an internal investigation in the police force uncovers what seems to be a crucial mistake in one of Rhyme's previous cases. He’s fired as a consultant for the NYPD and must risk jail if he investigates the Locksmith case in secret.

The Midnight Lock is a roller-coaster read that takes place over just a few days’ time, features surprise after surprise and offers a fascinating look at the esoteric world of lockpicking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hawk Enigma : A Military Technothriller *




  








“A head-spinning plot, adrenaline-fueled action, and a mind-blowing premise. The Hawk Enigma is one you won’t want to miss.” - Susan Furlong author of Shattered Justice, A New York Times Top 10 Crime Novel of the Year

Voodoo, a gifted military technician, struggles with harrowing memories of war and the emptiness that comes with loss. To cope, he’s thrown himself into his work for a secretive military research organization, purposefully leaving little time for anything else. Until one night, a familiar voice from Voodoo’s past interrupts his recurring nightmares with a cryptic prophecy.

At the same time, across the ocean in Japan, two world-renowned scientists go missing along with the secrets behind a powerful form of artificial intelligence called the “God Algorithm.”

To Voodoo’s surprise, he soon finds himself on the front lines of an A.I. arms race with the future of freedom at stake. Will Voodoo find the scientists in time? Or will the “God Algorithm,” a piece of code so terrifying it has the potential to shift global power, fall into the wrong hands. Find out in this mind-bending, relentlessly paced techno thriller sure to please fans of Tom Clancy’s Jack Ryan and Jack Carr’s James Reece.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Dead Men Living: A Charlie Muffin Novel (The Charlie Muffin Series Book 12) *




  








"Top-flight spy fiction." - Kirkus Reviews

In Siberia, a sudden thaw uncovers two fifty-year-old murder victims as well as a host of disturbing questions. Since each is dressed in the uniform of a WWII Allied officer, Russian authorities decide to invite agents from England and the United States to join in a collaborative effort to discover the truth behind the murders.

Charlie Muffin, the British operative, is having enough problems without traveling to the hell-on-earth that is Siberia, but once there he begins to suspect that this might be just his sort of case. His phones are tapped, his own government seems to be against him, and his fellow agents are as uncooperative as the corpses they're investigating. When Charlie finally identifies the bodies, he finds he's unearthed a secret that all three governments will kill to put back in the ground--even if he has to go there with it.

Dead Men Living is the much-anticipated next thriller in Brian Freemantle's acclaimed Charlie Muffin series, and as his fans and critics will agree, it's his best yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Losing Earth: A Recent History *




  








By 1979, we knew nearly everything we understand today about climate change—including how to stop it. Over the next decade, a handful of scientists, politicians, and strategists, led by two unlikely heroes, risked their careers in a desperate, escalating campaign to convince the world to act before it was too late. Losing Earth is their story, and ours.

The New York Times Magazine devoted an entire issue to Nathaniel Rich’s groundbreaking chronicle of that decade, which became an instant journalistic phenomenon—the subject of news coverage, editorials, and conversations all over the world. In its emphasis on the lives of the people who grappled with the great existential threat of our age, it made vivid the moral dimensions of our shared plight.

Now expanded into book form, Losing Earth tells the human story of climate change in even richer, more intimate terms. It reveals, in previously unreported detail, the birth of climate denialism and the genesis of the fossil fuel industry’s coordinated effort to thwart climate policy through misinformation propaganda and political influence. The book carries the story into the present day, wrestling with the long shadow of our past failures and asking crucial questions about how we make sense of our past, our future, and ourselves.

Like John Hersey’s Hiroshima and Jonathan Schell’s The Fate of the Earth, Losing Earth is the rarest of achievements: a riveting work of dramatic history that articulates a moral framework for understanding how we got here, and how we must go forward.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Plantagenets: The Warrior Kings and Queens Who Made England*




  








The New York Times bestseller, from the author of Powers and Thrones, that tells the story of Britain’s greatest and worst dynasty—“a real-life Game of Thrones” (The Wall Street Journal)

The first Plantagenet kings inherited a blood-soaked realm from the Normans and transformed it into an empire that stretched at its peak from Scotland to Jerusalem. In this epic narrative history of courage, treachery, ambition, and deception, Dan Jones resurrects the unruly royal dynasty that preceded the Tudors. They produced England’s best and worst kings: Henry II and his wife Eleanor of Aquitaine, twice a queen and the most famous woman in Christendom; their son Richard the Lionheart, who fought Saladin in the Third Crusade; and his conniving brother King John, who was forced to grant his people new rights under the Magna Carta, the basis for our own bill of rights. Combining the latest academic research with a gift for storytelling, Jones vividly recreates the great battles of Bannockburn, Crécy, and Sluys and reveals how the maligned kings Edward II and Richard II met their downfalls. This is the era of chivalry and the Black Death, the Knights Templar, the founding of parliament, and the Hundred Years’ War, when England’s national identity was forged by the sword.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Railroaded: The Transcontinentals and the Making of Modern America *







A Finalist for the Pulitzer Prize

"A powerful book, crowded with telling details and shrewd observations." —Michael Kazin, New York Times Book Review

The transcontinental railroads were the first corporate behemoths. Their attempts to generate profits from proliferating debt sparked devastating economic panics. Their dependence on public largesse drew them into the corridors of power, initiating new forms of corruption. Their operations rearranged space and time, remade the landscape of the West, and opened new ways of life and work. Their discriminatory rates sparked a new antimonopoly politics.

The transcontinentals were pivotal actors in the making of modern America, but the triumphal myths of the golden spike, Robber Barons larger than life, and an innovative capitalism all die here. Instead we have a new vision of the Gilded Age, often darkly funny, that shows history to be rooted in failure as well as success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Arise to Conquer *




  








•‘An excellent account of the daily life of a fighter squadron in the Battle of Britain’ FLIGHT

•A fighter pilot’s memoir of the Battle of Britain.

•A neglected classic account of both the Battle of France and the Battle of Britain by a Hurricane fighter pilot who shot down 15 enemy aircraft.

•Includes all the original 1942 edition photographs and illustrations.

‘The Junkers 88 falls away into a gentle dive; I give him another burst in the fuselage. The dive steepens – down, down… Suddenly, but rather slowly and gracefully, his wings come off, just where the engines are; simultaneously three black objects fly out from the top. Bodies. I was close enough to see them somersaulting. No parachutes open. The fuselage with the engines plunges vertically downwards, followed rather more slowly by the bodies, who recede into black dots. The wings flutter beneath me, falling like autumn leaves.’

ARISE TO CONQUER is Ian Gleed’s gripping and detailed memoir of life as a fighter pilot during the Battle of France and the Battle of Britain.

First published in 1942, it is the least known of the personal accounts of the aerial dual between the pilots of RAF’s Fighter Command and Nazi Germany’s Luftwaffe. Mistakenly described by some as a fictionalised account, post-war research has shown that every dogfight, every enemy ‘kill’ (Gleed is credited with shooting down 15 enemy aircraft) did indeed take place and it deserves to rank alongside other classic accounts of 1940.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Eastern Front Air War, 1941–1945 (Images of War) *




  







This selection of over 150 photographs provides a visual guide to the desperate air war fought over the Eastern Front between 1941 and 1945. Most of these black-and-white wartime photographs have never been published before. They show Stalin's Red Air Force and Hitler's Luftwaffe, their equipment and the role they played in supporting the war on the ground. Although it was a major aspect of the struggle on the Eastern Front, aerial combat has long been neglected, and Anthony Tucker-Joness photographic history is a vivid introduction to it.

Just before Hitlers invasion of the Soviet Union the leadership of the Red Air Force was decimated by Stalin in a series of purges. Although it had thousands of fighter aircraft these were not capable of taking on the Luftwaffe and were swiftly destroyed in the German blitzkrieg. But a remarkable recovery followed as the Red Air Force slowly but surely turned the tide against the ravages of the Luftwaffe to wrestle back air superiority by 1944. The photographs and Anthony Tucker-Joness text give a fascinating insight into this decisive reversal of fortune. They also record, in a series of memorable images, the principal Soviet and German aircraft that featured in the aerial fighting and the pilots who flew them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*What They Didn't Burn: Uncovering My Father's Holocaust Secrets *




  








What if you uncovered a Nazi paper trail that revealed your father to be a man very different from the quiet, introspective dad you knew . . . or thought you knew?

Growing up, author Mel Laytner saw his father as a quintessential Type B: passive and conventional. As he uncovered documents the Nazis didn’t burn, however, another man emerged—a black market ringleader and wily camp survivor who made his own luck. The tattered papers also shed light on painful secrets his father took to his grave.

Melding the intimacy of personal memoir with the rigors of investigative journalism, What They Didn’t Burn is a heartwarming, inspiring story of resilience and redemption. A story of how desperate survivors turned hopeful refugees rebuilt their shattered lives in America, all the while struggling with the lingering trauma that has impacted their children to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Real Odessa: How Perón Brought the Nazi War Criminals to Argentina *




  








The history of President Peron’s conspiracy to protect Nazi war criminals: “a chilling, detailed story of one of Argentina’s most shameful secrets” (Foreign Affairs).

It has long been known that, after the Allied victory of World War II, Adolf Eichmann, Josef Mengele, Erich Priebke and many other Nazi war criminals found refuge in Argentina. In this book, Argentinian historian Uki Goni reveals the complex networks that made their escapes possible—and demonstrates that the operation was organized with the enthusiastic support of President Juan Peron. Even at this late date, when so much is known about the complicity of the Catholic Church and Allied intelligence agencies in the flight of the Nazis, Goni’s historical revelations are truly shocking.

This edition of The Real Odessa includes a revised introduction and conclusion, with a new afterword containing material that focuses on the Vatican’s complicity in providing sanctuary for war criminals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Furies and Fireflies over Korea: The Story of the Men of the Fleet Air Arm, RAF and Commonwealth Who Defended South Korea, 1950–1953*




  








The historian and author details the exploits of British and Australian pilots during the Korean War.

With the outbreak of the Korean War, the UN Security Council called on its members to act and 16 nations did, with Britain sending aircraft carriers such as HMS Truimph, from which piston-engined Sea Fury fighters and Fairey Firefly fighter-bombers operated.

This is the story of the British and Australian Fleet Air Arm pilots and their missions over hostile territory, missions carried out with distinction and honor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Combat Over Korea *




  








This volume chronicles aerial combat of the Korean War through both historical narrative and the personal accounts of Allied airmen and POWs.

In Combat Over Korea, military historian Philip D. Chinnery offers a vivid account of aerial warfare above the forbidding terrain of the Korean peninsula. The firsthand accounts presented here run the gamut from air combat between fighters to a B29 Superfortress bomber ditching in the sea, and a C-54 cargo plane being attacked by North Korean fighters.

Veterans of the 21 Troop Carrier Squadron, USAF, recount flying into impossibly short strips to rescue thousands of wounded soldiers—a feat for which they received a Presidential Citation. Others tell of their hair-raising escapades after being shot down, while those who were captured tell of the brutal treatment they endured at the hands of the enemy. In a truly rare and remarkable tale, 1st Lieutenant Melvin Shadduck recounts his daring escape from a POW camp.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Renegade Hero: The True Story of RAF Pilot Terry Peet and His Clandestine Mercy Flying with the CIA*




  








A Royal Air Force helicopter pilot fakes his own death to join a CIA paramilitary unit in this remarkable Cold War biography.

RAF helicopter ace Terry Peet had a well-earned reputation for sheer guts. While in Malaya and Borneo, he cheated death time and again, earning a Queen’s Commendation for Valuable Service in the Air. But Peet suddenly disappeared without trace—supposedly having drowned while scuba diving. Then, six years later, Peet reappeared.

The media hailed him as a renegade hero when the story of his extraordinary double life was revealed. Peet had in fact been recruited by the CIA for clandestine paramilitary operations in the former Belgian Congo. He was then sent to Nigeria, where he led a UNICEF mission saving refugees from the Biafran War.

Peet’s work with the CIA had the tacit approval of British Intelligence, but his departure from the RAF had to be covert. Yet none of this was mentioned in the summary presented at his court martial. Now Renegade Hero recounts the full story of the mysterious affair as told to the author by Peet himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*RAF & East German Fast-Jet Pilots in the Cold War: Thinking the Unthinkable *




  








“You’ll learn what these pilots went through knowing that their actions or reactions could trigger a global nuclear war.” —Historic Aviation

RAF and East German Fast-Jet Pilots in the Cold War is the result of ten years of research, involving many visits to the former German Democratic Republic by a small Anglo/German team of military specialists. Their purpose was to explore the lives of RAF and East German fighter and ?ghter-bomber pilots, in the air and on the ground, at work and play, during the Cold War in North Germany.

The book is based largely on personal testimony from these pilots, coupled with facts drawn from official archives and comment from other historical sources. Where possible, political considerations have been avoided and no outright criticism has been intended, readers being left to draw their own conclusions on the thinking, strategies, equipment and tactics discussed. Far from being an intellectual polemic on the Cold War, the text and photographs merely record a slice of history as seen through the eyes of a select few who took up arms in the defense of their respective homelands—and faced each other daily across the Iron Curtain.

In an insightful conclusion, Nigel Walpole reassess the threat that both sides believed was genuine during those tense decades of the Cold War and examines the possible course and nature of a conflict which neither NATO nor the Warsaw Pact wanted but both actively planned for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/24/22.

Currently $3.

*Hornet: The Inside Story of the F/A-18 *




  








The fascinating true story of the controversial development and deployment of the supersonic fighter jet that changed aerial warfare forever

The McDonnell Douglas F/A-18 Hornet was born in 1978, a state-of-the-art supersonic fighter and attack aircraft with a top speed of Mach 1.8, more than one thousand miles per hour. It was versatile, fast, and reliable, and no war machine in the air could match it. The marines adopted it first, followed by the navy, impressed by its incomparable ability to engage in close aerial combat while at the same time efficiently delivering explosive payloads to designated enemy targets. It became the aircraft of choice for the US Navy’s famous Blue Angels flight demonstration squadron in 1986 and served ably in combat from its first mission—America’s launched air strike against Libya that same year—through 1991’s Operation Desert Storm and well beyond. Yet the Hornet has always been shrouded in controversy, and while still in its planning stages, it sparked an unprecedented political battle that nearly doomed the miraculous machine before it could take flight.

Orr Kelly, the acclaimed military author who has notably chronicled the remarkable histories of the US Navy SEALs and other branches of America’s Special Forces, tells the fascinating true story of the F/A-18 Hornet—how it came to be, how it almost wasn’t, and how it forever altered the way our nation’s wars are fought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/25/22.

Currently $1.

*2095 (2095 Trilogy Book 1) *




  








Inspired by the 1981 concept album, Time by ELO, 2095 is an exhilarating time travel odyssey forty years in the making.

After receiving a mysterious message from beyond, Nick Devereaux is abruptly transported 114 years into the dazzling future of 2095. There he encounters an incredible society living on an enormous orbiting city circling the Earth, which itself has been ravaged by decades of plagues. When the source of the message is revealed, he has no choice but to assimilate with the new world in outer space and is soon thrust into a scintillating quest that takes him to the moon colonies and beyond.

However, he knows it is not his true reality when he discovers secrets from his future that no man should discover. He must unravel the mystery of his time-travel and find a way back to 1981, back to his true love, Kristy, or have his fate sealed as a 21st century man…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mechs and Machinations (Mechhaven Book 2) *




  








When galactic leaders, archivists, and a corporate scion come to Mechhaven, can trouble be far behind?

The Battle of Mechhaven shocked the galaxy. As high-ranking representatives from the four governments descend upon Mechhaven to honor the fallen, the surviving defenders must put their healing on hold to deal with demanding allies, unexpected challenges, and new enemies.

A secret mission calls several heroes back into service. Unexpected refugees threaten to drag Mechhaven into conflict with the Corporate Protectorate, which the rest of the galaxy wants no part of. With some of her best fighters off-world, should Misty lead the mechs into another battle? What are the consequences if she doesn’t? What other machinations are at play?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*On Darkhaven Forged (Mechhaven Book 3) *




  








On hostile worlds beyond the edge of Imperium space, the past is not as dead and buried as the citizens of Mechhaven had hoped, but it might be their only salvation.

Master Sergeant Dennis Greer, decorated soldier of The Mechanai War, thought Mechhaven would be his last post. He was done with heroics and wanted nothing more than time to mourn the dead and to fade away into obscurity.

Following the tragic Battle of Mechhaven, Dennis found himself in the spotlight once again. Requested by the highest levels of government, he was transferred to a Forward Operating Base beyond the borders of Imperium space and ordered to work with former enemies to investigate alien incursions and determine the nature of their threat to galactic civilization.

Accompanied by four newly recommissioned mechs, each with goals and baggage of their own, Dennis must overcome his hatred of the Imperium, confront enemies both new and old, and finally come to terms with his past. Failure at any level could spell doom for himself, his friends, Mechhaven, and the galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Terrifying Tales to Tell at Night: 10 Scary Stories to Give You Nightmares!*




  








For the fans of Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark, here comes a new illustrated children's horror anthology with works by Neil Gaiman, Sephen King, and more. You have been warned!

The stories in this book are scary. Real scary! After reading these horrible tales and staring at the creepy drawings, don’t complain that you couldn’t sleep or they started haunting your dreams—we warned you!

If you love ghosts and monsters and enjoy getting goosebumps, this spine-chilling book is for you! Inside, you will find:

A creature that lives in the dark and feeds on those who do not pay attention
A monster created by the descendant of Doctor Frankenstein
A haunted house at Halloween
A big cat that snacks on schoolteachers
A boy who is afraid of what will come down the chimney at Christmas
A school with very strange pupils
A decidedly odd zombie costume
A puzzle set by a ghost
And more!

Compiled by award-winning horror editor Stephen Jones and featuring the authors Ramsey Campbell, R. Chetwynd-Hayes, Neil Gaiman, Charles L. Grant, Stephen King, Lisa Morton, Lynda E. Rucker, Robert Shearman, Michael Marshall Smith, and Manly Wade Wellman, this book is filled with nightmarish illustrations by acclaimed artist Randy Broecker.

So, whether you’re reading this book alone or with friends, get ready to be afraid. Very afraid!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*A Very English Murder: An absolutely gripping cozy murder mystery (A Lady Eleanor Swift Mystery Book 1)*




  








Move over Miss Marple, there’s a new sleuth in town! Meet Eleanor Swift: distinguished adventurer, dog lover, dignified lady… daring detective?

England, 1920. Eleanor Swift has spent the last few years travelling the world: taking tea in China, tasting alligators in Peru, escaping bandits in Persia and she has just arrived in England after a chaotic forty-five-day flight from South Africa. Chipstone is about the sleepiest town you could have the misfortune to meet. And to add to these indignities – she’s now a Lady.

Lady Eleanor, as she would prefer not to be known, reluctantly returns to her uncle’s home, Henley Hall. Now Lord Henley is gone, she is the owner of the cold and musty manor. What’s a girl to do? Well, befriend the household dog, Gladstone, for a start, and head straight out for a walk in the English countryside, even though a storm is brewing…

But then, from the edge of a quarry, through the driving rain, Eleanor is shocked to see a man shot and killed in the distance. Before she can climb down to the spot, the villain is gone and the body has vanished. With no victim and the local police convinced she’s stirring up trouble, Eleanor vows to solve this affair by herself. And when her brakes are mysteriously cut, one thing seems sure: someone in this quiet country town has Lady Eleanor Swift in their murderous sights…

If you enjoy witty dialogue, glamorous intrigue and the very best of Golden Age mysteries, then you will adore Verity Bright’s unputdownable whodunnit, perfect for fans of Agatha Christie, T.E. Kinsey and Downton Abbey!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The French for Murder: An absolutely addictive historical cozy mystery (A Lady Eleanor Swift Mystery Book 10)*




  








A grand villa, croissants for breakfast and a dead body in the wine cellar… Lady Swift can’t seem to take a vacation from murder!

Summer 1923. Lady Eleanor Swift is finally persuaded by her butler, Clifford, to take a villa in the south of France for the season. She plans to do what a glamorous lady abroad should: long lunches on the balcony followed by lazy afternoons lounging by the pool. Even Gladstone the bulldog is looking forward to a daily paddle in the ocean.

But when Clifford examines the wine cellar, he discovers there are no decent reds but there is a very dead body. The victim is famous American movie star Rex Armstrong. Poor Rex seems to have been stabbed with a sword from the film set. So how did he end up in Eleanor’s villa?

Before Eleanor even has time to change out of her travelling suit, her beloved butler is arrested for the crime. At sea without her right-hand man, Eleanor must gather her wits if she’s to outsmart a murderer and save Clifford.

Attending a glitzy party at the luxurious Hotel Azure with the film’s cast and crew so she can question her main suspects, Eleanor overhears the director having a most unsettling telephone call that throws all her theories out of the water. Can Eleanor unmask the true killer before her time abroad is cut murderously short?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Halloween Haunting: A Cozy Mystery (A Tess and Tilly Cozy Mystery Book 7) *




  








If you love small towns, endearing relationships, food, animals, and a touch of murder, you will love this cozy mystery series.

In book 7, Tess and Brady are planning a haunted house fundraiser so they can expand the shelter to include a top of the art training facility as well as a permanent residence for hard to place animals. During the decorating party they find a skeleton - a real skeleton - hidden behind a false wall in the attic. They turn the skeleton over to Mike but once they do everything starts going wrong and Tess wonders if they haven't somehow managed to awaken an angry spirit. Mike thinks Tess is letting her imagination run away with her but she trusts her instinct so, with Tony's help, she begins to dig around on her own. The deeper they dig the more they find including a second more recent body hidden within the creepy old house.

Meanwhile, Bree and Mike are adjusting to married life, Tess finds out something alarming about her father's life before he met her mother, and plans are underway for another Thomas Thanksgiving.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Ghostly Groundskeeper: A Cozy Mystery (A Tess and Tilly Cozy Mystery Book 12) *




  








If you love small towns, endearing relationships, food, animals, and a touch of murder, you will love this mystery series set in the small town of White Eagle Montana.

In book 12 in the series, Tony offers to pay for a televised ad promoting the annual haunted house, and Tess agrees to act as spokesperson. She shows up to film the piece and quickly discovers that the 'haunted' in haunted house was proving to be more real than imaginary. Join Tess and the gang as she decides to uncover the truth about former resident Doctor Franktown once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Brannigan's Land (A Brannigan's Land Western Book 1) *




  








Tynan “Ty” Brannigan traded his tin star for a cattle ranch. But the men he left to rot behind bars have their own hash to settle with him . . .

KEEPING HIS OWN PEACE

Once a respected lawman in Kansas and Oklahoma, Ty Brannigan ended his career as town marshal of Warknife while he was still young enough to marry, start a family, and raise cattle. Now nearly sixty, he’s a proud husband, father of four, and proprietor of the Powderhorn Ranch on the outskirts of his old stomping grounds. It’s been close to twenty years since Brannigan hung up his six-guns. Now he’s more content wrangling cows than criminals.

But for every remorseless outlaw Brannigan put in jail, noosed, or left the vultures, he made even more enemies. Thieves and killers looking to settle old scores have tracked the ex-lawdog to his ranch. They’ve made the mistake of targeting his wife and children—only to discover that Ty Brannigan enforces his own law with a lightning-fast draw and a deadshot aim . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder in Santa Barbara (The Joshua Rizzetti Series Book 1) *




  








One of the top trial attorneys in the state, Deputy District Attorney Joshua Rizzetti prosecutes crime in the scenic, coastal town of Santa Barbara. He's successfully tried several murder cases, all without a scratch. Suddenly, in preparing a simple misdemeanor case for trial, everything changes. At the eleventh hour, the defendant's trial date gets postponed by a murder, seemingly unrelated to the case. Or is it?

After Josh suspects there is a connection between his case and the murder, he digs further. But the deeper he goes, the more dangerous it gets. Greed, corruption, deceit and revenge lead to threats and murder knocking on his door. Caught in the crosshairs, the young prosecutor races to find the link to his case and uncover the mystery behind the murder. And if he can't quickly figure out their connection, the next murder will be his.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in Vail (The Joshua Rizzetti Series Book 2) *




  








For two decades, a secret mystery has lingered over the quaint mountain oasis of Frisco, Colorado like a dark stormy cloud before an epic blizzard. A treasure of gold worth millions. Does it truly exist? Or is it a myth, embellished over time?

Deputy District Attorney Joshua Rizzetti and his girlfriend arrive in Colorado for a much-needed vacation. Fresh off the heels of narrowly escaping murder, relaxation and recreational skiing are the perfect prescription to distance their recent knock on death's door. But after only a couple of days of leisurely bliss, their peaceful travels take a deadly turn.

Unwittingly, Josh and Kristen find themselves entrenched in a decades-long treasure hunt that's left nothing but mystery on its backtrail. Proving itself more difficult than a double black diamond run, the golden riddle becomes a murderous slope, bombing downhill at breakneck speed. All in a seemingly endless search for a golden treasure—a prize that may be nothing more than a hoax.

Only by swiftly deciphering a cryptic message can Joshua prevent his dream vacation from becoming his worst nightmare. Will he solve it in time, or crash in a fatal wipeout?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Pop Goes the Weasel (Alex Cross Book 5) *




  








In this heart-stopping thriller, Detective Alex Cross and his beloved fiancé find themselves tangled in a complex murder investigation, threatening not only public safety, but their chance at happiness together. 

Alex Cross is happy, but his happiness is threatened by a series of chilling murders—murders with a pattern so twisted, it leaves investigators reeling. Cross's ingenious pursuit of the killer produces a suspect: a British diplomat named Geoffrey Shafer.

But proving that Shafer is the murderer becomes a potentially deadly task. As the diplomat engages in a brilliant series of surprising countermoves, in and out of the courtroom, Alex and his fiancée become hopelessly entangled with the most memorable nemesis Alex Cross has ever faced.

Pop Goes the Weasel reveals James Patterson at the peak of his power. Here is a chilling villain no reader will forget, a love story of great tenderness, and a plot of relentless suspense and heart-pounding pace. To read Pop Goes the Weasel is to discover why James Patterson is one of the world's greatest suspense writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Persuader: A Jack Reacher Novel*




  








THE #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING JACK REACHER SERIES THAT INSPIRED TWO MAJOR MOTION PICTURES AND THE STREAMING SERIES REACHER

“Gripping and suspenseful . . . Child ratchets up the suspense to new heights.”—The Denver Post

Jack Reacher lives for the moment. Without a home. Without commitment. And with a burning desire to right wrongs—and rewrite his own agonizing past. DEA Susan Duffy is living for the future, knowing that she has made a terrible mistake by putting one of her own female agents into a death trap within a heavily guarded Maine mansion.

Staging a brilliant ruse, Reacher hurtles into the dark heart of a vast criminal enterprise. Trying to rescue an agent whose time is running out, Reacher enters a crime lord’s waterfront fortress. There he will find a world of secrecy and violence—and confront some unfinished business from his own past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Sun King (New York Review Books Classics) *




  








A “devastatingly witty” biography of Louis XIV and the Court of Versailles—at once a historical record of late 17th- and early 18th-century France and a gossip-filled narrative of lovers and rivals, artists and warriors (The New York Times)

The Sun King is a dazzling double portrait of Louis XIV and Versailles, the opulent court from which he ruled. With characteristic élan, Nancy Mitford reconstructs the daily life of king and courtiers during France’s golden age, offering vivid sketches of the architects, artists, and gardeners responsible for the creation of the most magnificent palace Europe had yet seen. Mitford lays bare the complex and deadly intrigues in the stateroom and the no less high-stakes power struggles in the bedroom. At the center of it all is Louis XIV himself, the demanding, mercurial, but remarkably resilient sovereign who guided France through nearly three quarters of the Grand Siècle.

Brimming with sumptuous detail and delicious bons mots, and written in a witty, conversational style, The Sun King restores a distant glittering century to vibrant life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Merville Battery & the Dives Bridges (Battleground Normandy) *




  







This battlefield guide is the companion work to Pegasus Bridge & Horsa Bridge. Together, these two books form the fully revised and updated edition of the previous best selling Battleground Europe Series book Pegasus Bridge & Merville Battery.

This book examines, in great detail, the attack by 9 Para Bn of the British 6th Airborne Division on the German gun emplacement known as the Merville Battery on D-Day, 6 June 1944. The actions of 8 Para, 12 Para, Canadian 1 Para, attached engineer and support units, and commando raids in this area of Normandy are also told. In particular, the importance of destroying the five bridges, and a drainage culvert, in the Dives valley are explained along with the importance of taking and holding the high ground to the north-east of Caen. These combined actions resulted in the protection and securing of the left flank of the greatest combined military operation in history; Operation OVERLORD.

In addition to explaining how these objectives were achieved, this battlefield guide relates the battles to the area as it is today. The book contains details of the museums, memorials, cemeteries and associated organizations. All of which will unravel the history of the area to the visitor and armchair traveler alike.

To further aid the battlefield tourist, GPS data is also provided for either satellite navigation by vehicle or for viewing on Google Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*He Was My Chief: The Memoirs of Adolf Hitler's Secretary *




  








“A rare and fascinating insight into Hitler’s inner circle.” —Roger Moorhouse, author of Killing Hitler

As secretary to the Führer throughout the time of the Third Reich, Christa Schroeder was perfectly placed to observe the actions and behavior of Hitler, along with the most important figures surrounding him. Schroeder’s memoir delivers fascinating insights: she notes his bourgeois manners, his vehement abstemiousness, and his mood swings. Indeed, she was ostracized by Hitler for a number of months after she made the mistake of publicly contradicting him once too often.

In addition to her portrayal of Hitler, there are illuminating anecdotes about Hitler’s closest colleagues. She recalls, for instance, that the relationship between Martin Bormann and his brother Albert, who was on Hitler’s personal staff, was so bad that the two would only communicate with one another via their respective adjutants, even if they were in the same room. There is also light shed on the peculiar personal life and insanity of Reichsminister Walther Darré. Schroeder claims to have known nothing of the horrors of the Nazi regime. There is nothing of the sense of perspective or the mea culpa that one finds in the memoirs of Hitler’s other secretary, Traudl Junge, who concluded “we should have known.” Rather, the tone that pervades Schroeder’s memoir is one of bitterness. This is, without any doubt, one of the most important primary sources from the prewar and wartime period.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Stout Hearts: The British and Canadians in Normandy 1944 *




  








“At last a book has been written that forensically examines how the British Armed Forces fought its way through Normandy . . . utterly absorbing.” —James Holland, bestselling author of Brothers in Arms

Stout Hearts is a book which offers an entirely new perspective on the British Army in Normandy. This fresh study explores the anatomy of war through the Army’s operations in the summer of 1944, informing and entertaining the general nonfiction reader as well as students of military history. There have been so many books written on Normandy that the publication of another one might appear superfluous. However most books have focused on narrating the conduct of the battle, describing the factors that influenced its outcome, or debating the relative merits of the armies and their generals. What was missing from the existing body of work on Normandy specifically and the Second World War generally is a book that explains how an army actually operates in war and what it was like for those involved; Stout Hearts fills this gap.

Stout Hearts is essential reading for those who wish to understand the “mechanics” of battle. How does an Army care for its wounded? How do combat engineers cross obstacles? How do tanks fight? How do Air and Naval Forces support the Army? But to understand what makes an Army “tick” you must also understand its people. Therefore explanations of tactics and techniques are not only well illustrated with excellent photographs and high quality maps but also effectively combined with relevant accounts from the combatants themselves. These dramatic stories of ordinary people doing extraordinary things are the strength of the book, bringing the campaign to life and entertaining the reader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*All the Frequent Troubles of Our Days: The True Story of the American Woman at the Heart of the German Resistance to Hitler *




  








The INSTANT New York Times Bestseller

Winner of the National Book Critics Circle Award for Biography
Winner of the PEN/Jacqueline Bograd Weld Award
Winner of the Chautauqua Prize
Finalist for the Los Angeles Times Book Award
Finalist for the Plutarch Award

A New York Times Notable Book of 2021
A New York Times BookReview Editors’ Choice
A New York Times Critics' Top Pick of 2021
Wall Street Journal 10 Best Books of 2021
Time Magazine 100 Must-Read Books of 2021
Publishers Weekly Top Ten Books of 2021
An Economist Best Book of the Year
A New York Post Best Book of the Year
A Milwaukee Journal Sentinel Best Book of the Year
Oprah Daily Best New Books of August
A New York Public Library Book of the Week

In this “stunning literary achievement,” Donner chronicles the extraordinary life and brutal death of her great-great-aunt Mildred Harnack, the American leader of one of the largest underground resistance groups in Germany during WWII—“a page-turner story of espionage, love and betrayal” (Kai Bird, winner of the Pulitzer Prize for Biography)

Born and raised in Milwaukee, Mildred Harnack was twenty-six when she enrolled in a PhD program in Germany and witnessed the meteoric rise of the Nazi party. In 1932, she began holding secret meetings in her apartment—a small band of political activists that by 1940 had grown into the largest underground resistance group in Berlin. She recruited working-class Germans into the resistance, helped Jews escape, plotted acts of sabotage, and collaborated in writing leaflets that denounced Hitler and called for revolution. Her coconspirators circulated through Berlin under the cover of night, slipping the leaflets into mailboxes, public restrooms, phone booths. When the first shots of the Second World War were fired, she became a spy, couriering top-secret intelligence to the Allies. On the eve of her escape to Sweden, she was ambushed by the Gestapo. At a Nazi military court, a panel of five judges sentenced her to six years at a prison camp, but Hitler overruled the decision and ordered her execution. On February 16, 1943, she was strapped to a guillotine and beheaded.

Historians identify Mildred Harnack as the only American in the leadership of the German resistance, yet her remarkable story has remained almost unknown until now.

Harnack’s great-great-niece Rebecca Donner draws on her extensive archival research in Germany, Russia, England, and the U.S. as well as newly uncovered documents in her family archive to produce this astonishing work of narrative nonfiction. Fusing elements of biography, real-life political thriller, and scholarly detective story, Donner brilliantly interweaves letters, diary entries, notes smuggled out of a Berlin prison, survivors’ testimony, and a trove of declassified intelligence documents into a powerful, epic story, reconstructing the moral courage of an enigmatic woman nearly erased by history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/25/22.

Currently $3.

*Target Corinth Canal: 1940-1944*




  







During the Second World War the Corinth Canal assumed an importance disproportionate to its size. It was the focus of numerous special Allied operations to prevent oil from the Black Sea reaching Italy, to delay the invasion of Crete and severing the vital German supply lines to Rommel's Army in North Africa.

German airborne forces occupied the Canal to cut off the ANZAC retreat and Hitler needed the Canal kept open to maintain control of the Aegean Sea. Were this lost, he feared Turkey entering the War on the Allied side.

*Target Corinth Canal* unearths a treasure trove of facts on the little known operations by SOE and other special force units. Heroes such as Mike Cumberlege emerge from the pages of this splendid work of military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/26/22.

Currently $1.

*The Ziva Payvan Collection *




  








CONTAINS:

Dakiti: Ziva Payvan Book 1
Nexus: Ziva Payvan Book 2
Ronan: Ziva Payvan Book 3


The distant world of Haphez is located on the edge of populated space. The planet’s native superhuman race is feared and respected by neighboring civilizations. Their military and police forces are unmatched.

Haphezian operative Ziva Payvan has spent most of her life being fashioned into a deadly weapon. Trained to fight and not feel, she focuses only on the mission at hand and never dwells in the past…a past that houses many secrets. But when those secrets start forcing their way back into her life, she begins to find herself in the unique position of needing to save lives rather than take them.

As Ziva and her ops team work in the shadows and struggle to survive, they find themselves pitted against the most personal and most deadly of enemies, enemies who threaten not only their own lives but the lives of everyone around them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fracture: Ziva Payvan Legacy, Part 1*




  







FRACTURE - ˈfrak-shər 1. to cause a crack or fracture in; break 2. to damage or destroy 3. the act or process of breaking or the state of being broken

Four years after the Resistance's plan for retribution was foiled, the galaxy as a whole is at peace. The people of Haphez remain independent and free of Federation scrutiny thanks to a major sacrifice by one of their own. Those affected by the loss have found new purpose. Life goes on. But peace is only an illusion.

Tension is brewing between two major players in the galactic underworld. When commissioned with hunting down a rogue Haphezian assassin, Aroska Tarbic, Skeet Duvo, and Zinni Vax are drawn into that underworld, a place where anything goes and no one is innocent. A routine assignment turns into a matter of life and death as they find themselves caught in the middle of a gang war...and hunted by their own quarry. As the conflict rages across multiple worlds, the search for this elusive killer pits the Alpha team against new enemies, introduces them to unlikely new allies...and leads them to cross paths with someone else they hadn't expected to find. Someone who didn't want to be found. Someone who may just be their only hope for survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Embers: Ziva Payvan Legacy, Part 2*




  








EMBERS - ˈem-bərs
1. the smoldering remains of a fire
2. slowly dying or fading emotions, memories, ideas, or responses still capable of being revived

A silent war is raging through the far reaches of Fringe Space. Vying for territory and precious resources, the Niiosian Mob—governed by the calculating Tobias Niio—prepares for a showdown with the Ibarra Cartel and its ambitious leader, Alastair Manes.

After reuniting with Ziva Payvan and escaping the Ibarra-controlled world of Panuco, the Alpha team is faced with choosing a side in the ongoing battle between the two galactic criminals. But nothing is ever as simple as it seems, and an offer to help tilt the odds in the Niiosians’ favor draws them deeper into the conflict than they ever anticipated. With little faith in their tenuous alliance, they must stand together in order to protect both themselves and each other.

Meanwhile, haunted by the events of the past four years, Ziva is put to the ultimate test as she confronts the inner demons that threaten to consume her. With Aroska and her old team at her side, she must fight to regain control of her life and put an end to the struggle between Ibarra and Niio…which may just free her from her personal battles as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Agent G: Saboteur *




  








FROM THE BEST-SELLING AUTHOR OF THE SUPERVILLAINY SAGA:

Agent G has left the service of the International Refugee Society, the world's biggest provider of murder for hire, in order to work for the US government. Unfortunately, they are sending him after his former employers, and they know him as well as he knows them.

The clock is ticking, though, until the Society's remaining leadership starts eliminating their opponents and attempts to seize control of the presidency. A traitor is also providing them with all the information they need to survive until their puppet is in power.

Will G and his allies survive the purge? Sometimes it doesn't pay to be a cyborg spy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Agent G: Assassin *




  








From the best-selling author of THE RULES OF SUPERVILLAINY

Agent G, now going by the name Case, thought he'd won. He'd exposed his former employers, shared Black Technology with the world, and killed the man who'd started it all. Unfortunately, history slows for no man. After a volcanic eruption decimates the United States, G spends the next decade witnessing humanity rebuild itself into a corporate-run dystopia.

Preferring to the be the boot rather than the ant, Case has become a powerful executive in the new cyberpunk world. Unfortunately, that doesn't mean he's immune to his past. Contacted by the only woman he ever loved, Case finds himself once more embroiled in a conspiracy to take what little the public has left. Now he has to decide whether to save what remains of the world or rule it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Time of Death: A Time Travel Detective Mystery (Paradox P.I. Book 1) *




  








*REVISITING THE PAST CAN BE MURDER*

Private detective Greyson Travers has a secret, but he isn’t the only one.

When a stunning widow asks him to investigate the suicide of her husband, Greyson plans for an easy resolution.
But a quick look into the past gets dangerous for his future. He isn’t the only one interested in the case, and the longer he’s involved, the more victims turn up dead.

Greyson can travel through time. It makes him the best sleuth in the city. But every advantage comes at a cost. Under pressure from a powerful mob kingpin and an agency governing time, his investigation will take him deep into the underworld.

The clock is ticking, and Greyson might be too late to discover the truth.
Sometimes the past is better left for dead.

If you love treacherous twists and mind-bending murder mysteries, jump into this page turner where time is never on your side.

Can you solve the mystery of the future?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Leviathan's Last Battle: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Battleship: Leviathan Book 3) *




  








The Vestrall fight back, but Leviathan stands in their way. And Major Payne opens a new front in the war.

His goal is nothing less than turning the Vestrall’s allies against them to bring peace to the galaxy.

The Vestrall exist, and they have secrets. The war will continue because it suits them.

Humanity must confront the real enemy. They must win or the war will continue for another thousand years. There’s only one ship that can do what needs to be done.

Leviathan goes on the offensive, traveling deep into Vestrall space to find them and eliminate their ability to make war.

An attack the likes of which the galaxy has never seen.

One last battle to determine humanity’s fate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Black Moon: The Complete Tales of Jules de Grandin, Volume Five *




  








“Hercule Poirot meets Fox Mulder. . . . Gruesomely effective.” —Kirkus Reviews

Twenty-two collected tales of Jules de Grandin, the supernatural detective made famous in the classic pulp magazine Weird Tales.

Today the names of H. P. Lovecraft, Robert E. Howard, August Derleth, and Clark Ashton Smith, all regular contributors to the pulp magazine Weird Tales during the first half of the twentieth century, are recognizable even to casual readers of the bizarre and fantastic. And yet despite being more popular than them all during the golden era of genre pulp fiction, there is another author whose name and work have fallen into obscurity: Seabury Quinn.

Quinn’s short stories were featured in well over half of Weird Tales’s original publication run. His most famous character, the French supernatural detective Dr. Jules de Grandin, investigated cases involving monsters, devil worshippers, serial killers, and spirits from beyond the grave, often set in the small town of Harrisonville, New Jersey. In de Grandin there are familiar shades of both Arthur Conan Doyle’s Sherlock Holmes and Agatha Christie’s Hercule Poirot, and alongside his assistant, Dr. Samuel Trowbridge, de Grandin’s knack for solving mysteries—and his outbursts of peculiar French-isms (Grand Dieu!)—captivated readers for nearly three decades.

Available for the first time in trade editions, The Complete Tales of Jules de Grandin series collects all ninety-three published works featuring the supernatural detective. Presented in chronological order over five volumes, this is the definitive collection of an iconic pulp hero.

The fifth volume, Black Moon, includes all the stories from “Suicide Chapel” (193 to “The Ring of Bastet” (1951), as well as an introduction by George Vanderburgh and Robert Weinberg and a foreword by Stephen Jones.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Brimstone (Pendergast Book 5) *




  








When FBI Special Agent Pendergast discovers a murder in the attic of a Long Island estate, a scorched claw print leads him down a dark trail of unspeakable terror.

A body is found in the attic of a fabulous Long Island estate.

There is a claw print scorched into the wall, and the stench of sulfur chokes the air.

When FBI Special Agent Pendergast investigates the gruesome crime, he discovers that thirty years ago four men conjured something unspeakable.

Has the devil come to claim his due?

Some things can't be undone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dad Jokes: The Punniest Joke Book Ever *




  








Dad’s comedy arsenal is about to get a huge upgrade . . . to the relief of everyone around him! Cue the groans.

Put an end to courtesy laughs and awkward silences with the jokes in this book! From the people who brought you Uncle John’s Bathroom Reader, this is an eclectic collection of the punniest, funniest, most outrageous knee-slappers that have ever been told! At work, at home, at the game—Dad will beat them all to the punch—line, that is! He’ll be hip and humorous with totally bodacious jokes like these:

Einstein developed a theory about space. And it was about time, too!

Why is Christmas just like another day in the office?

Because you do all the work and some fat guy in a suit gets all the credit!

Dad: “I wouldn’t want to be buried in this graveyard.”

Kid: “Why not?”

Dad: “Because I'm not dead yet!”

And many more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Weird Laws from Around the World*




  







Weird laws, Dumb Laws, Funny Laws, Crazy Laws from around the world. Weird laws from Australia, Belgium, Canada, China, Denmark, England, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, India, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Japan, North Korea, South Korea, Mexico, Netherlands, Nigeria, Norway, Philippines, Russia, Scotland, Singapore, Sweden, Switzerland, Thailand, Turkey, Hong Kong, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, USA (State-wise list) and many other countries.

Sample This:

*Weird Laws -- Australia*

01. It is against the law for children to purchase alcohol, cigarettes, but they are not prohibited from using them.
02. It is against the law to be drunk in a pub.
03. It is against the law to be near or inside a house that is used by thieves regularly. [Vagrancy Act of 1966]
04. It is against the law to come closer than one hundred meters from where a carcass of a dead whale is.
05. It is against the law to crush a can of beer between your breasts.
06. It is against the law to dress up as Batman or Robin.
07. It is against the law to drive a cat or dog attached to a vehicle in a public place.
08. It is against the law to have an article of disguise without a lawful excuse.
09. It is against the law to leave the keys in the ignition or inside a vehicle of unattended vehicle.
10. It is against the law to roam the streets wearing black clothes, felt shoes, and black shoe polish on your face.
11. It is against the law to swim unless you are wearing a neck-to-knee swimsuit in Brighton Beach.
12. It is against the law to touch electric wires that cause death instantly.
13. It is against the law to walk on the right-hand side of a footpath.
14. Bars are required to stable, water, and feed the horses that come with patrons.
15. If you advertise a reward for finding lost or stolen objects, the advertisement must have a statement that no questions will be asked.
16. Men are allowed to cross-dress, just as long as their dresses are not strapless.
17. No man under 4ft 8 inch is allowed to surf on Klondike Beach (due to the size of the waves.)
18. Taxicabs are required to carry a bale of hay in their trunks.
19. The legal age for straight sex is 16 unless the person is in the care/custody of the older person, in which case it is 18.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The ABC Murders: A Hercule Poirot Mystery (Hercule Poirot series Book 13) *




  







There's a serial killer on the loose, bent on working his way though the alphabet. There seems little chance of the murderer being caught -- until her makes the crucial and vain mistake of challenging Hercule Poirot to frustrate his plans ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wings of the Sphinx (The Inspector Montalbano Mysteries Book 11) *




  








“You either love Andrea Camilleri or you haven’t read him yet. Each novel in this wholly addictive, entirely magical series, set in Sicily and starring a detective unlike any other in crime fiction, blasts the brain like a shot of pure oxygen. Aglow with local color, packed with flint-dry wit, as fresh and clean as Mediterranean seafood — altogether transporting. Long live Camilleri, and long live Montalbano.” A.J. Finn, #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Woman in the Window

Things are not going well for Inspector Salvo Montalbano. His relationship with Livia is once again on the rocks and—acutely aware of his age—he is beginning to grow weary of the endless violence he encounters. Then a young woman is found dead, her face half shot off and only a tattoo of a sphinx moth giving any hint of her identity. The tattoo links her to three similarly marked girls-all victims of the underworld sex trade-who have been rescued from the Mafia night-club circuit by a prominent Catholic charity. The problem is, Montalbano's inquiries elicit an outcry from the Church and the three other girls are all missing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Treason (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 52) *




  








Stone Barrington takes on a scheming rebel in this latest action-packed thriller from #1 New York Times-bestselling author Stuart Woods.

Upon returning to New York City after a whirlwind British excursion, Stone Barrington is notified of a delicate situation within the country's administration. A close friend requires his expertise and subtlety to eradicate a destructive presence in a classified agency--only it soon becomes clear that this renegade was sent by a rival Stone has encountered before.

From the City of Light to the rocky Maine coastline, Stone will need to summon all his wit and daring to halt the audacious plots threatening to reveal confidential intel, and catch the evasive traitor at last. This enemy may be equipped with unlimited resources and devious schemes, but if Stone remains vigilant, justice may finally prevail. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Look for Me (D.D. Warren Book 9)*




  








THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“An utterly absorbing story about troubled families and twisted fates. You won’t be able to put it down—and it will haunt you long after you turn the final page.”—Shari Lapena

“A complex crime scene, a missing girl, a ticking clock: no one writes a more page-turning, gut-wrenching thriller.”—Tess Gerritsen

In #1 New York Times bestselling author Lisa Gardner's latest twisty thrill ride, Detective D. D. Warren and Find Her's Flora Dane return in a race against the clock to either save a young girl's life...or bring her to justice.

The home of a family of five is now a crime scene: four of them savagely murdered, one—a sixteen-year-old girl—missing. Was she lucky to have escaped? Or is her absence evidence of something sinister? Detective D. D. Warren is on the case—but so is survivor-turned-avenger Flora Dane. Seeking different types of justice, they must make sense of the clues left behind by a young woman who, whether as victim or suspect, is silently pleading, Look for me.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Newton Cipher: A Mystery Thriller (Trina Piper Thrillers Book 1)*




  








*Mysterious murders terrify Cambridge…
An ancient plague threatens London once more…
A coded manuscript holds the key, if it can be deciphered in time…*

Historian Trina Piper is summoned to the British Library to authenticate a coded manuscript believed to be authored by Isaac Newton himself, while London cowers under the pall of a series of ghastly murders.

When a malicious Russian scholar appears and demands the manuscript, Trina realizes that Newton’s papers and the murders are connected, and both hint at something far more ominous: a secretive Order dedicated to reviving alchemy for sinister purposes.

Caught between occult mysteries and a shadowy cabal, Trina must find a way to save not only herself, but all of London. With the help of a handsome and resourceful Interpol agent, she rushes from Westminster’s fog-filled alleyways to the colleges of Cambridge University in a race to prevent a forgotten seventeenth-century plague from being unleashed… again.

As Big Ben ticks down, she discovers that Newton carried a secret so dark he buried it beneath layers of stone and forbidden sorcery. But now the secret is out and people are dying.

Can Trina solve the Newton cipher before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Split Second (King & Maxwell Series Book 1) *







Two Secret Service agents sworn to guard their protectees lost them in a single moment . . . and in this #1 New York Times bestseller, they're about to learn that the violence has just begun.

Michelle Maxwell has just wrecked her promising career at the Secret Service. Against her instincts, she let a presidential candidate out of her sight for the briefest moment and the man whose safety was her responsibility vanished into thin air.

Sean King knows how the younger agent feels. Eight years earlier, the hard-charging Secret Service agent allowed his attention to be diverted for a split second. And the candidate he was protecting was gunned down before his eyes. Now Michelle and Sean are about to see their destinies converge.

Drawn into a maze of lies, secrets, and deadly coincidences, the two discredited agents uncover a shocking truth: that the separate acts of violence that shattered their lives were really a long time in the making—and are a long way from over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tom Clancy Chain of Command (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 21) *




  








The United States has stared down many threats with President Jack Ryan at the helm, but what if he’s not there when we need him? That’s the question facing a nation in the most shocking entry in Tom Clancy's #1 New York Times bestselling series.

A shadowy billionaire uses his fortune to further his corrupt ambitions. Along the way, he’s toppled democratically elected governments and exacerbated divisions within stable nations. The competitors he’s destroyed, the people he’s hurt, they’re all just marks on a ledger. Now, he’s ready to implement his most ambitious plan of all. There’s only one force standing in his way—President Jack Ryan.

How do you compel a man like Jack Ryan to bend? He’s personally faced down everything from the Russian navy to cartel killers. It will take more than political headwinds or media disfavor to cause him to turn from his duty to the American people, but every man has an Achilles heel. Jack Ryan’s is his family.

The answer is as simple as it is shocking. The billionaire has assembled an international team of the most ruthless mercenaries alive. Their mission—kidnap the First Lady.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Falling Felines and Fundamental Physics *




  








How do cats land on their feet? Discover how this question stumped brilliant minds and how its answer helped solve other seemingly impossible puzzles

The question of how falling cats land on their feet has long intrigued humans. In this playful and eye-opening history, physicist and cat parent Gregory Gbur explores how attempts to understand the cat-righting reflex have provided crucial insights into puzzles in mathematics, geophysics, neuroscience, and human space exploration.

The result is an engaging tumble through physics, physiology, photography, and robotics to uncover, through scientific debate, the secret of the acrobatic performance known as cat-turning, the cat flip, and the cat twist. Readers learn the solution but also discover that the finer details still inspire heated arguments. As with other cat behavior, the more we investigate, the more surprises we discover.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Somme, 1916: A Personal Account (Full Pack — A Private’s War)*




  








The personal account of a soldier’s experiences during one of the deadliest battles in human history.

Perfect for readers of World War One memoirs like Edmund Blunden’s Undertones of War, Ernst Jünger’s Storm of Steel or Robert Graves’ Goodbye to All That.

On 1 July 1916, after a week-long bombardment from heavy artillery, British and French forces advanced towards German trenches on a fifteen mile front north of the Somme.

Allied generals were confident that the artillery barrage would have decimated German defences, but they were wrong. Barbed wire remained intact in many areas and German trench networks had many underground positions meaning that men and weaponry were ready to face the advancing troops.

By the end of the first day over 19,000 British soldiers had been killed and more than double this had been wounded. This battle would drag on for a further five months, with Allied forces penetrating around six miles into German lines at a cost of over 600,000 casualties.

Norman Gladden served as a private in the British Army during the First World War. He had signed up for the Army in May 1916 and after a brief period of training was sent into the muddy quagmire that the frontline had become. As a new recruit he learned to adapt quickly to his environment and served in the third stage of the Somme Offensive as Allied generals attempted to break the deadlock. During this time he kept a diary, recording his personal experiences of this monumental conflict which provides the basis for this remarkable and unique insight into life on the Western Front seen through the eyes of an ordinary soldier.

The Somme, 1916 should be essential reading for all interested in the history of the First World War and seeing one its most ferocious battles from the viewpoint of an infantry soldier. This book is the first part of Norman Gladden’s World War One trilogy, Full Pack — A Private’s War, followed by Ypres, 1917 and Across the Piave. A portion of the revenue from every sale of each book in this trilogy goes to The National Trust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Black September 1918: WWI’s Darkest Month in the Air *




  








The authors of Bloody April 1917 present a new volume of facts, photos, and analysis covering aerial combat in the last days of the Great War.

Fifteen months after the events of April 1917, more battles had been fought, won and lost on both sides, but now the American strength was feeding in to France with both men and material. With the mighty push on the French/American Front at St. Mihiel on September 12 and then along the Meuse-Argonne Front from the 26th, once more masses of men and aircraft were put into the air. They were opposed by no less a formidable German fighter force than had the squadrons in April 1917, although the numbers were not in their favor.

Nevertheless, the German fighter pilots were able to inflict an even larger toll of British, French, and American aircraft shot down, making this the worst month for the Allied flyers during the whole of World War I—and this just a mere six weeks from the war’s bloody finale. This book analyzes the daily events throughout September with the use of lists of casualties and claims from both sides. It also contains seven detailed appendices examining the victory claims of all the air forces that fought during September 1918. Although it is difficult to pinpoint exactly who was fighting who high above the trenches, by poring over maps and carefully studying almost all the surviving records, the picture slowly begins to emerge with deadly accuracy. Black September 1918 is a profusely illustrated and essential reference piece to understanding one of the crucial months of war in the skies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Winged Crusaders: The Exploits of 14 Squadron RFC & RAF, 1915–45 *




  







Formed in 1915, and still operational today, 14 Squadron is one of the RAF's longest serving and most senior Squadrons. Spending the first thirty years of its operational life in the Middle East, the history of this Squadron is a rich one, but one which, until now, has gone largely unrecorded. Napier effectively brings together all the historical scraps and shreds of stories which make up the collective history of this unit, from 1915 –1945, a period of great military and social upheaval. The author himself attests to the fact that the work is not merely about the aeroplanes operational history during this period, or the stark military facts (although enthusiasts of both these areas will find much here); rather, the work concerns itself to a large extent with the people who flew such aircraft. Recording the dramatic trials and tribulations of the people who were 14 Squadron, Napier provides a sympathetic and engaging account of this period of Military History.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Air War in East Africa, 1940–41: The RAF Versus the Italian Air Force *




  







This little known campaign against the Italian invasion of British Somalia was bravely fought by a small force of elderly RAF and Commonwealth aircraft against almost overwhelming odds. This, against a backdrop of Britains meager assets being in demand in the much more prominent and important theatres such as Egypt and, of course, at home during the height of the Battle of Britain and the Blitz.

The history starts with the Italians use of airpower and gas against the spear-armed Abbysinnians in 1936. In August 1940 the Italians attacked and overwhelmed British Somalia and under air cover the British evacuated to Aden. The Allies fought many air battles with the better equipped invaders and flew dangerous reconnaissance missions in preparation for the major offensives in 1941.

On the Northern Front, the first phases see aggressive air patrols and Allied reinforcements arriving from Egypt. They attacked towards Agordat pushing deep into Eritrea from the Sudan. Meanwhile to the south the South African Air Force and ground forces attacked into Italian Somalia during January and February 1941.

In March the allies attacked Keren and the Italians finally surrendered. The final allied air strikes against Asmara and Massawa led to the final collapse of Italian resistance in May 1941. The campaign in Ethiopia saw General Cunningham's force advances 1,725 miles from Kenya in 53 days to reach the Ethiopian capital Addis Ababa and liberating it on April 6 1941. However, the conflict was still not over there was continued resistance from 7,000 Italian troops and air operations continued against them until their surrender in September 1943.

The book includes the experiences of the men who flew the outdated aircraft of the RAF and the SAAF in the campaign and includes many quotes and incidents from both Allied and Italian pilots.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Crete: The Airborne Invasion, 1941 (Battleground Mediterranean) *







The invasion was launched to round off Hitlers Balkan Campaign against Crete in May 1941. The Island was important to Britains control of the Eastern Mediterranean and Churchill was determined that the Island would be held.The British garrison was largely made up of New Zealand and Australian troops who had been evacuated from Greece, with little more that what they stood up in. On the other hand the German Commander, Kurt Student, had overwhelming air superiority, which negated the Allied naval superiority. But the Germans had almost fatally underestimated the number of Allied troops.While British, New Zealand and Australian soldiers, however, showed what they were capable of, the battle for Crete was eventually won through sheer nerve, the confidence of the German soldier in his superiority and the power of the Luftwaffe. That said, the cost in killed and wounded was such that Hitler would never again contemplate another large airborne operation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Boeing B-17: The Fifteen Ton Flying Fortress *




  








“Fascinating insight into the early development of the B-17 Flying Fortress . . . undoubtedly outshines other books on this significant WWII aircraft.” —Air Mail

The Boeing B-17 was the first American heavy bomber to see action in World War II when it was supplied to the RAF. The design originated in 1934 when the US Air Corps was looking for a heavy bomber to reinforce air forces in Hawaii, Panama and Alaska. For its time, the design included many advanced features, and Boeing continued to develop the aircraft as experience of the demands of long-distance flying at high altitude was gained.

When the United States entered WWII, production of the aircraft was rapidly increased and it became the backbone of the USAAF in all theaters of war. This book describes how it was built and utilizes many hitherto unpublished photographs from the design studio and production lines. It illustrates and explains the many different roles that the aircraft took as the war progressed. Heavy bomber, reconnaissance, antisubmarine, and air-sea rescue operations; there were few roles that this solid design could not adopt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Storm Over Europe: Allied Bombing Missions in the Second World War*




  








All about the British and American bombing raids during WWII with over 250 color images and diagrams, with supporting operational maps to provide the full breadth of these raids.

Following the Battle of France in 1940, British Bomber Command launched its response to the then-almighty Wehrmacht. Sadly, its beginnings were not at all promising: its resources were limited and the twin-engined aircraft in service had a very limited load capacity, as well as being vulnerable to the Luftwaffe. The progressive entry into service of the great four-engined planes would change the situation, but the great problem of night time raids, such as correctly identifying targets and a precise launching of the bombs, would never be adequately resolved. Bomber Command's highly controversial bombing tactics, under the firm hand of Arthur 'Bomber' Harris, continued to develop until the very end of the war, creating a weapon of devastation and terror. 

Meanwhile, in 1942 the Eighth American Air Force began a campaign of day time bombing raids on targets in continental Europe that would last until the end of the war. Flying in increasingly larger formations, initially without any fighter escort, the B-17 flying fortresses and the big B-24 Liberators were up against the aggressive German aircraft, who were forced to develop adequate tactics in order to deal with the enormous defensive firepower of the American planes. It would not be until the entry into service of the long-range escort fighters, especially the formidable P-51 Mustang, that the Luftwaffe finally found itself at a distinct disadvantage. Unlike the devastating and bloody night time campaign launched by Bomber Command, the American bombers were determined to demonstrate that precision bombing was possible on selected, strategic targets, which would stifle the economy and the German war effort, as well as minimizing civilian casualties.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/26/22.

Currently $2.

*Kill Anything That Moves: The Real American War in Vietnam (American Empire Project) *




  








Based on classified documents and first-person interviews, a startling history of the American war on Vietnamese civilians

The American Empire Project
Winner of the Ridenhour Prize for Reportorial Distinction

Americans have long been taught that events such as the notorious My Lai massacre were isolated incidents in the Vietnam War, carried out by just a few "bad apples." But as award-winning journalist and historian Nick Turse demonstrates in this groundbreaking investigation, violence against Vietnamese noncombatants was not at all exceptional during the conflict. Rather, it was pervasive and systematic, the predictable consequence of official orders to "kill anything that moves."

Drawing on more than a decade of research into secret Pentagon archives and extensive interviews with American veterans and Vietnamese survivors, Turse reveals for the first time the workings of a military machine that resulted in millions of innocent civilians killed and wounded-what one soldier called "a My Lai a month." Devastating and definitive, Kill Anything That Moves finally brings us face-to-face with the truth of a war that haunts America to this day.


----------



## callmemisha

9/27/22.

Kindle bargain: $0.99
Paperback bargain: $9.99
Bargain runs until *06.10.2022*

couch
*Genre*: Non-fiction, Essay, Travelogue, Budget Trips
*Main topic*: Couchsurfing
*Countries covered*: States (from a foreigner's perspective), India, Post-Soviet Republics (Russia, Belarus etc.), Thailand, Gulf Countries, Eastern and Central Europe, Berlin (in particular)
*Book website*: here










"*couch*" is a non-fiction travelogue of a hundred stories about people from Couchsurfing – a global community of travelers, facilitating stays with locals or opening your home to visitors.

The book captures my backpacking trips from 2014 to 2022 in different countries, such as the U.S., India, Thailand, Gulf Countries, and various parts of Europe, from Lisbon to Saratov. About a third of the stories in the book recount how I hosted travelers, first in Penza – my hometown in Russia – and then in Berlin, the city in which I found a sense of home.

The focus of the book is on people and their cultural diversity. Ultimately, the reader can learn from this book not only how travelers interact with their hosts and how both hosting and surfing work – but also the endless permutations, from camaraderie to conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/27/22.

Currently $1.

*Impermanent Universe: An AI Parallel Universe Science Fiction Thriller

*



  








The most advanced quantum computer ever built is waking.
But there's a problem...
It's networking... With a parallel universe...

✭✭✭✭✭ 2021 Silver Medal Winner - Readers' Favorite Book Awards

"A strikingly mature and original work...easily one of my top three picks of the last few years."

"There is no way to summarize this intricately woven, confusing, yet elegant story. Read it."

When internationally known visionary Anton Satoshi recruits an emotionally wounded NASA computer scientist, Tess Carrillo, to develop the synthetic mind for the most powerful computer ever built, neither could envision the consequences.

As the first sentient AI develops a level of consciousness beyond human comprehension, reality starts to blend and fray, opening doors in time and to another world. As Tess struggles to understand what’s happening, she’s forced to face a terrifying truth…before everything ends.

A fast-paced page-turner with complex characters, this mind-bending series starter will pull you into an unforgettable world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Earth Strike: Star Carrier: Book One*




  







In the vein of the hit television show Battlestar Galactica comes Earth Strike—the first book in the action-packed Star Carrier science fiction series by Ian Douglas, author of the popular Inheritance, Heritage, and Legacy Trilogies and one of the most adept writers of military sf working today. Earth Strike rockets readers into a vast and deadly intergalactic battle, as humankind attempts to bring down an evil empire and establish itself as the new major power. Fans of Robert Heinlein’s Starship Troopers and Joe Haldeman’s The Forever War, welcome aboard the Star Carrier!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Caves of Steel (The Robot Series Book 1) *




  








A millennium into the future two advancements have altered the course of human history: the colonization of the galaxy and the creation of the positronic brain. Isaac Asimov’s Robot novels chronicle the unlikely partnership between a New York City detective and a humanoid robot who must learn to work together. 

Like most people left behind on an over-populated Earth, New York City police detective Elijah Baley had little love for either the arrogant Spacers or their robotic companions. But when a prominent Spacer is murdered under mysterious circumstances, Baley is ordered to the Outer Worlds to help track down the killer.

The relationship between Life and his Spacer superiors, who distrusted all Earthmen, was strained from the start. Then he learned that they had assigned him a partner: R. Daneel Olivaw. Worst of all was that the “R” stood for robot—and his positronic partner was made in the image and likeness of the murder victim!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Robots of Dawn (The Robot Series Book 3) *




  








A millennium into the future two advances have altered the course of human history: the colonization of the Galaxy and the creation of the positronic brain. Isaac Asimov's Robot novels chronicle the unlikely partnership between a New York City detective and a humanoid robot who must learn to work together.

Detective Elijah Baiey is called to the Spacer world Aurora to solve a bizarre case of roboticide. The prime suspect is a gifted roboticist who had the means, the motive, and the opportunity to commit the crime. There's only one catch: Baley and his positronic partner, R. Daneel Olivaw, must prove the man innocent. For in a case of political intrigue and love between woman and robot gone tragically wrong, there's more at stake than simple justice. This time Baley's career, his life, and Earth's right to pioneer the Galaxy lie in the delicate balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Pandora Sequence *




  








*The Jesus Incident*—A sentient Ship with godlike powers (and aspirations) delivers the last survivors of humanity to a horrific, poisonous planet, Pandora—rife with deadly Nerve-Runners, Hooded Dashers, airborne jellyfish, and intelligent kelp. Chaplain/Psychiatrist Raja Lon Flattery is brought back out of hybernation to witness Ship’s machinations as well as the schemes of human scientists manipulating the genetic structure of humanity. Book 1 in Herbert & Ransom’s Pandora Sequence.

*The Lazarus Effect*—In The Jesus Incident, Herbert and Ransom introduced Ship, an artificial intelligence that believed it was God, abandoning its unworthy human cargo on the all-sea world of Pandora. Now centuries have passed. The descendants of humanity, split into Mermen and Islanders, must reunite … because Pandora’s original owner is returning to life! Book 2 in Herbert & Ransom’s Pandora Sequence.

*The Ascension Factor*—Pandora’s humans have been recovering land from its raging seas at an accelerated pace since The Lazarus Effect. The great kelp of the seas, sentient but electronically manipulated by humans, buffers Pandora’s wild currents to restore land and facilitate the booming sea trade. New settlements rise overnight, but children starve in their shadows. An orbiting assembly station is near completion of Project Voidship, which is the hope of many for finding a better world. Pandora is under the fist of an ambitious clone from hibernation called The Director, who rules with a sadistic security force led by the assassin Spider Nevi. Small resistance groups, like the one led by Twisp Queets and Ben Ozette, have had little effect on his absolute power. The Director controls the transportation of foodstuffs; uprisings are punished with starvation. The resistance fighters’ main hope is Crista Galli, a woman believed by some to be the child of God. Crista pools her talents with Dwarf MacIntosh, Beatriz Tatoosh, and Rico LaPush to transcend the barriers between the different species and overthrow The Director and the sinister cabal with which he rules.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Furies of Calderon (Codex Alera Book 1) *




  








In this extraordinary fantasy epic, the #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Dresden Files leads readers into a world where the fate of the realm rests on the shoulders of a boy with no power to call his own...

For a thousand years, the people of Alera have united against the aggressive and threatening races that inhabit the world, using their unique bond with the furies—elementals of earth, air, fire, water, wood, and metal. But in the remote Calderon Valley, the boy Tavi struggles with his lack of furycrafting. At fifteen, he has no wind fury to help him fly, no fire fury to light his lamps. Yet as the Alerans’ most savage enemy—the Marat horde—return to the Valley, Tavi’s courage and resourcefulness will be a power greater than any fury, one that could turn the tides of war...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Academ's Fury (Codex Alera Book 2)*




  






In Furies of Calderon, #1 New York Times bestselling author Jim Butcher introduced readers to a world where the forces of nature take physical form. But now, it is human nature that threatens to throw the realm into chaos…

For centuries, the people of Alera have harnessed the furies—elementals of earth, air, fire, water, wood, and metal—to protect their land from aggressors. But no fury can save them from the dangers they face within. A mysterious attack from across the sea has weakened the First Lord. Should he fall, a bloody civil war is inevitable. The responsibility of fending off assassination attempts and treachery within the First Lord’s circle of spies falls on Tavi, the one man with no fury to call...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hopes and Prospects *




  








“Chomsky’s gritty, politically charged essays redefine the nature and practice of democracy in an increasingly unsteady world climate” (Foreword Reviews).

In this urgent book, Noam Chomsky surveys the dangers and prospects of our early twenty-first century. Exploring challenges such as the growing gap between North and South, American exceptionalism (including under Pres. Barack Obama), the fiascos of Iraq and Afghanistan, the US-Israeli assault on Gaza, and the recent financial bailouts, he also sees hope for the future and a way to move forward—in the revival of indigenous cultures and languages and in the global solidarity movements that suggest “real progress toward freedom and justice.”

Hopes and Prospects is essential reading for anyone who is concerned about the primary challenges still facing the human race.

“A dazzling, informative, arresting piece of work . . . incredibly timely and incredibly thorough, reserving safe ground for no-one and exploring the challenges and problems facing us in today’s changing world.” —Seattle PI

“This is a classic Chomsky work: a bonfire of myths and lies, sophistries and delusions. Noam Chomsky is an enduring inspiration all over the world—to millions, I suspect—for the simple reason that he is a truth-teller on an epic scale. I salute him.” —John Pilger, journalist, writer, and filmmaker


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Chair Yoga for Seniors: Guided Exercises for Elderly to Improve Balance, Flexibility and Increase Strength After 60 *




  








*Improve Flexibility, Boost Mobility, and Promote Better Strength in Just a Few Steps - Easy and Simple Chair Yoga Exercises for Seniors Who Want to Stay Young!*

Are you tired of people always doting on you because they think you're frail?

Do you find it harder and harder to accomplish simple daily tasks now that you're older?

Do you want to stay active and independent as you age?

As we age, it becomes increasingly important to maintain our balance and flexibility.

Most seniors don't want to go to a gym or be confined to doing exercises on the floor, and it can simply be hard to find the time or motivation to stay active as we get older. This can lead to a lot of problems down the road.

Chair Yoga for Seniors is the solution!

Author Baz Thompson has put together a compilation of the most-beneficial yoga moves that ANY senior can do right from the comfort of their home! He’ll be guiding you every step of the way, from start to finish, to help you feel as young and spry as you did 30 years ago.


*In this life-changing book, you will:*


Target specific pain points and never worry about body aches again
Get the most out of Yoga
Stay motivated to keep your body in tip-top shape!
Discover specially curated exercises to help you feel POWERFUL again
Unlock your joints and reintroduce flexibility in your life
Fuel yourself and wake up every day ready to take on the world!
Follow routines that will transform your body without tiring you out

And so much more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Broke-Ass Women's Club *




  








Four newly widowed women face the shock of their lives in this novel from a New York Times–bestselling “consummate storyteller” (Debbie Macomber).

David Logan is a con man with four wives he plays like a deck of cards—until a car accident deals him a dead man’s hand.

Now the women he lied to—who thought they were happily settled down with the man of their dreams—have their lives turned upside down by a knock on their doors. All but one of them are left penniless and about to lose their homes, and all of them are too shocked to grieve.

Finding out they’d been deceived was bad enough, but coming face to face with each other at the funeral home wasn’t quite what they’d expected. Before the day was over, the first wife—the only legal one—made them an offer they couldn’t refuse…

From Sharon Sala, a winner of numerous honors including the Nora Roberts Lifetime Achievement Award, this is a poignant, funny story of four women wrestling with betrayal, grief, and anger—and finding hope for the future in their unexpected friendship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Daughters of the Dragon *




  








When twenty-year-old Anna Carlson travels from America to a Korean orphanage to locate her birth mother, she’s devastated to learn the woman is already dead. But just when it seems her search is over, a stranger hands her a parcel containing an antique comb—and an address.

That scrap of paper leads Anna to the Seoul apartment of the poor yet elegant Hong Jae-hee. Jae-hee recounts an epic tale that begins with the Japanese occupation of Korea and China during World War II, when more than two hundred thousand Korean women were forced to serve the soldiers as “comfort women.” Jae-hee knows the story well—she was one of them.

As Jae-hee’s narrative unfolds, Anna discovers that the precious tortoiseshell comb, with its two-headed ivory dragon, has survived against all odds through generations of her family’s women. And as its origins become clearer, Anna realizes that along with the comb, she inherits a legacy—of resilience and courage, love and redemption—beyond her wildest imagination.

Revised edition: This edition of Daughters of the Dragon includes editorial revisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Dragon Queen *




  








From the bestselling author of Daughters of the Dragon comes the story of one of the most extraordinary queens in history.

As tensions rise on the Korean peninsula, US diplomat Nate Simon is sent to Seoul to gauge the political situation and advise the president. He also needs to find out why someone sent the president an ancient, intricately carved comb with an ivory inlay of a two-headed dragon. Though familiar with Korea’s language and culture, Nate knows little of its troubled history. Beautiful and mysterious embassy aide Anna Carlson believes it’s time he learns, starting with the extraordinary story of Korea’s last queen.

Seoul, 1866. The beautiful orphan Ja-young is chosen to be the child bride of Gojong, Korea’s boy king. Highly intelligent but shy, Ja-young faces a choice: she can be a stone queen—silent and submissive—or she can be a dragon queen and oppose enemies and empires that try to rule Korea during the age of imperialism. Her choice leads her to forge a legend that will endure far beyond her lifetime.

The more Nate discovers, the more he comes to realize that Queen Min’s story is still relevant today. Now the choice is up to him: be submissive and accepting…or change the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Spirit of the Dragon *




  








From the bestselling author of Daughters of the Dragon comes an epic novel of a star-crossed couple who must defy tradition, war, and prejudice to keep their love alive.

At the urging of a Los Angeles detective, international rights lawyer Anna Carlson assists in a murder investigation. It’s a personal request from Suk-bo Yi, a ninety-nine-year-old woman questioned in a mysterious death at a Koreatown nursing home. A stranger to Anna, Suk-bo has a tale to tell. For reasons of her own, she’s chosen Anna—only Anna—to hear it…

Suk-bo’s story begins in 1937, when the Japanese occupying Korea force her to marry one of their own, named Hisashi. In spite of their differences, they fall madly in love, pitting them against two violently opposing cultures. When Hisashi joins the Japanese Imperial Army and disappears, Suk-bo embarks on a quest through years of war, bigotry, and poverty to find him.

But Suk-bo’s unfolding history reveals more than Anna can imagine: an heirloom comb bearing an intricately carved two-headed dragon binding her to Suk-bo’s past. Soon Anna will discover her own legacy at the heart of Suk-bo’s epic love story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Escape from Mr. Lemoncello's Library*




  








Now a Nickelodeon Original Movie!
Over 100 Weeks on the New York Times Bestseller List!
44 State Award Lists!

Discover what James Patterson calls “the coolest library in all the world” in this fun-filled, action-packed bestseller from the much-loved co-author of I Funny and Treasure Hunters!

“A worthy successor to.…Willy Wonka.” —Booklist, Starred Review

When Kyle learns that the world's most famous game maker, Luigi Lemoncello, has designed the town's new library and is having an invitation-only lock-in on opening night, he's determined to be there! But the tricky part isn't getting into the library—it's getting out. Because when morning comes, the doors stay locked. Kyle and the other kids must solve every clue and figure out every secret puzzle to find the hidden escape route!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder at the Lobstah Shack (A Cozy Capers Book Group Mystery 3) *




  








When murder turns out to be the special of the day at her friend’s seafood restaurant, bicycle shop owner Mackenzie “Mac” Almeida and her fellow book club sleuths have to net a killer . . .

From clam chowdahs to oysters on the half-shell, Tulia Peters’ Lobstah Shack offers locals and tourists in Westham, Massachusetts, some of Cape Cod’s most amazing cuisine. But when the body of Annette DiCicero is discovered in the kitchen’s walk-in freezer—with a custom-made claw-handled lobster pick lodged in her neck—spoiled appetites are the least of Tulia’s worries.

After a heated public argument with Annette, Tulia is a person of interest in the police’s homicide investigation. To clear Tulia’s name, Mac and the Cozy Capers Book Group snoop into Annette’s personal life. Between her temperamental husband, his shady business partner, and two women tied to Annette’s past life as “Miss New Bedford”, there are now several suspects and multiple motives. And they’re getting crabby about Mac intruding on their affairs. . .

Includes Recipes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Silent Partner: An Alex Delaware Novel 4 *




  







Kellerman bares a dark, brooding side of his appealing series' detective, child psychologist Alex Delaware ( Over the Edge ), in this complex tale of guilt, greed and expiation. Although his beloved girlfriend Robin has left him, to find herself, Delaware decides against seeing former lover Sharon Ransom, when she asks to meet. Stricken with guilt when he reads of her suicide the next day, he is driven to understand the circumstances that led to her death. Delaware traces Sharon's life back through their relationship and into the many versions of her childhood he discovers. As grisly murders accrue, he gradually unknots a tangled skein of pornography, blackmail, corporate megalomania, academic pretension, mistaken identity, multiple births and borderline personalities. Aided by his friend, gay LAPD detective Milo Sturgis, he travels from L.A.'s mansion-strewn hills to its seamy underside, from the countryside west of Claremont to the hi-tech desert abode of a Howard Hughes-like recluse, uncovering a generation-spanning web of deception that leaves Delaware as uncertain of his own worth as he is of others.' Kellerman keeps his labyrinthine plot in hand, peopling it with eccentric, memorable characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Compulsion: An Alex Delaware Novel*




  








Once again, the depths of the criminal mind and the darkest side of a glittering city fuel #1 New York Times bestselling author Jonathan Kellerman’s brilliant storytelling. And no one conducts a more harrowing and suspenseful manhunt than the modern Sherlock Holmes of the psyche, Dr. Alex Delaware.

A tipsy young woman seeking aid on a desolate highway disappears into the inky black night. A retired schoolteacher is stabbed to death in broad daylight. Two women are butchered after closing time in a small-town beauty parlor. These and other bizarre acts of cruelty and psychopathology are linked only by the killer’s use of luxury vehicles and a baffling lack of motive. The ultimate whodunits, these crimes demand the attention of LAPD detective Milo Sturgis and his collaborator on the crime beat, psychologist Alex Delaware.

What begins with a solitary bloodstain in a stolen sedan quickly spirals outward in odd and unexpected directions, leading Delaware and Sturgis from the well-heeled center of L.A. society to its desperate edges; across the paths of commodities brokers and transvestite hookers; and as far away as New York City, where the search thaws out a long-cold case and exposes a grotesque homicidal crusade. The killer proves to be a fleeting shape-shifter, defying identification, leaving behind dazed witnesses and death–and compelling Alex and Milo to confront the true face of murderous madness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Life Support *




  








From New York Times bestselling author Tess Gerritsen, a terrifying novel of deadly proportions as an ER doctor tries to determine the cause and cure of a fatal and mysterious virus before it becomes an epidemic.

The quiet overnight shift at Springer Hospital ER suits Dr. Toby Harper just fine—until she admits a man in critical condition from a possible viral infection of the brain. The delirious man barely responds to treatment—and then disappears without a trace. Before Toby can find him, a second case occurs, revealing a terrifying fact: the virus can only be spread through direct tissue exchange. Following a trail of death that winds from a pregnant sixteen-year-old prostitute to her own home, Toby discovers the unthinkable: the epidemic didn't just happen—someone let it loose....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Hunters (A Presidential Agent Novel Book 3) *




  








The new Presidential Agent novel-now in paperback.

Two brutal murders and millions of missing dollars in the growing UN/Iraq oil-for-food scandal have led Charley Castillo and his team to Uruguay, where the man they seek is murdered right before their eyes. Those responsible have left just enough of a trail for Castillo to pick up the scent and follow it wherever it takes him-even if it's not exactly where he expected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Shot: The shocking, searingly authentic new thriller *




  








An aspiring TV journalist faces a shattering moral dilemma and the prospect of losing her career and her life, when she joins an impetuous photographer in the Middle East. A shocking, searingly authentic thriller by award-winning ex-CNN news executive Sarah Sultoon.

‘A powerhouse writer' Jo Spain

––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

Samira is an up-and-coming TV journalist, working the nightshift at a major news channel and yearning for greater things. So when she's offered a trip to the Middle East, with Kris, the station's brilliant but impetuous star photographer, she leaps at the chance

In the field together, Sami and Kris feel invincible, shining a light into the darkest of corners ... except the newsroom, and the rest of the world, doesn't seem to care as much as they do. Until Kris takes the photograph.

With a single image of young Sudanese mother, injured in a raid on her camp, Sami and the genocide in Darfur are catapulted into the limelight. But everything is not as it seems, and the shots taken by Kris reveal something deeper and much darker ... something that puts not only their careers but their lives in mortal danger.

Sarah Sultoon brings all her experience as a CNN news executive to bear on this shocking, searingly authentic thriller, which asks immense questions about the world we live in. You'll never look at a news report in the same way again...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Robert Ludlum's The Treadstone Resurrection *




  








The first novel in an explosive new series inspired by Robert Ludlum's Bourne universe, The Treadstone Resurrection introduces an unforgettable hero and the shadowy world that forged him...

Treadstone made Jason Bourne an unstoppable force, but he's not the only one.

Operation Treadstone has nearly ruined Adam Hayes. The top-secret CIA Black Ops program trained him to be an all but invincible assassin, but it also cost him his family and any chance at a normal life. Which is why he was determined to get out. Working as a carpenter in rural Washington state, Adam thinks he has left Treadstone in the past, until he receives a mysterious email from a former colleague, and soon after is attacked by an unknown hit team at his job site.

Adam must regain the skills that Treadstone taught him--lightning reflexes and a cold conscience--in order to discover who the would-be killers are and why they have come after him now. Are his pursuers enemies from a long-ago mission? Rival intelligence agents? Or, perhaps, forces inside Treadstone? His search will unearth secrets in the highest levels of government and pull him back into the shadowy world he worked so hard to forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blinded by the Night (An Excoms Thriller Book 4) *




  








Amazon #1 Hot New Release—International Mystery & Crime

Over 1,000 ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ positive reviews on Goodreads and Amazon.

Amazon Best Seller—Spies & Political Thrillers
Amazon Best Seller—Crime Fiction Vigilante Justice
Amazon Best Seller—Terrorism Thrillers
Amazon Best Seller—Mystery Series
Amazon Best Seller—Technothrillers
Amazon Best Seller—Thriller Assassinations
Amazon Best Seller—Thriller Conspiracies
Amazon Best Seller—International Mystery & Crime
Amazon Best Seller—Literature & Fiction Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Action

“Brett Battles is a Master Storyteller.”—NEW YORK TIMES bestselling author, Sheldon Siegel.

From Barry Award winning and USA TODAY bestselling author Brett Battles comes BLINDED BY THE NIGHT, another electrifying installment in The Excoms espionage crime mystery suspense thriller series.

The Excoms specialize in dealing with problems others can’t solve. Kidnappings, human exploitation, oppression. They’ve dealt with them all, and earned the gratitude of the overlooked and the disadvantaged.

But not everyone is happy with their work.

After finishing their most recent assignment, they’re rudely awakened in the middle of the night by an explosive situation that changed the team forever.

Some may think Ananke and her friends are no longer a threat. Some would be making a mistake.

You may knock The Excoms down, but you can never count them out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Naturalist at Large: The Best Essays of Bernd Heinrich *




  








Some of the world’s greatest writings on birds, insects, trees, elephants, and more by a scientist who “richly deserves the comparison to Thoreau” (The Washington Post Book World).

From one of the finest scientist/writers of our time comes an engaging record of a life spent in close observation of the natural world, one that has yielded “marvelous, mind-altering” (Los Angeles Times) insight and discoveries. In essays that span several decades, Heinrich finds himself at home in Maine, where he plays host to visitors from Europe (the cluster flies) and more welcome guests from Asia (ladybugs); and as far away as Botswana, where he unravels the far-reaching ecological consequences of elephants’ bruising treatment of mopane trees. The many fascinating discoveries in Naturalist at Large include the maple sap harvesting habits of red squirrels, and the “instant” flower-opening in the yellow iris as a way of ensuring potent pollination. Heinrich turns to his great love, the ravens, some of them close companions for years, as he designs a unique experiment to tease out the fascinating parameters of raven intelligence. Finally, he asks “Where does a biologist find hope?” while delivering an answer that informs and inspires.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity *




  








“[A] brilliant survey of the development of Christianity . . . tells a riveting story of a struggling young religion searching for an identity.” —Publishers Weekly

This sweeping history begins with the life of Jesus and narrates the remarkable story of Christianity as it unfolded over the next thousand years. Unique in its global scope, the book encompasses the vast geographical span of early Christianity, from the regions around the Mediterranean Sea through the Middle East and beyond to central Asia, India, and China. Robert Louis Wilken, beloved professor and renowned author, selects people and events of particular importance in Christian history to bring into focus the full drama of the new religion’s development. The coming of Christianity, he demonstrates, set in motion one of the most profound revolutions the world has known.

Wilken tracks the growth of Christian communities around the ancient world and shows how the influence of Christianity led not only to the remaking of cultures but also to the creation of new civilizations. He explores the powerful impact of the rise and spread of Islam on Christianity and devotes several chapters to the early experiences of Christians under Muslim rule in the Middle East, Egypt, north Africa, and Spain. By expanding the telling of Christian history to encompass perspectives beyond just those of the West, Wilken highlights how interactions with new peoples and languages changed early Christian practices, even as the shared rituals of Christian people bound them in spiritual unity despite their deep cultural differences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sitting Bull: His Life and Legacy *




  








An intimate portrait of the Lakota chief by his great-grandson.

Ernie LaPointe, born on the Pine Ridge Reservation in South Dakota, is a great-grandson of the famous Hunkpapa Lakota chief Sitting Bull, and in this book, the first by one of Sitting Bull’s lineal descendants, he presents the family tales and memories told to him about his great-grandfather. LaPointe not only recounts the rich oral history of his family—the stories of Sitting Bull’s childhood, his reputation as a fierce warrior, his growth into a sage and devoted leader of his people, and the betrayal that led to his murder—but also explains what it means to be Lakota in the time of Sitting Bull and now.

In many ways, the oral history differs from what has become the standard and widely accepted biography of Sitting Bull. LaPointe explains the discrepancies, how they occurred, and why he wants to tell his story of Tatanka Iyotake. This is a powerful story of Native American history, told by a Native American, for all people to better understand a culture, a leader, and a man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hard Times: An Oral History of the Great Depression *




  








From the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of The Good War: A masterpiece of modern journalism and “a huge anthem in praise of the American spirit” (Saturday Review).

In this “invaluable record” of one of the most dramatic periods in modern American history, Studs Terkel recaptures the Great Depression of the 1930s in all its complexity. Featuring a mosaic of memories from politicians, businessmen, artists, striking workers, and Okies, from those who were just kids to those who remember losing a fortune, Hard Times is not only a gold mine of information but a fascinating interplay of memory and fact, revealing how the 1929 stock market crash and its repercussions radically changed the lives of a generation. The voices that speak from the pages of this unique book are as timeless as the lessons they impart (The New York Times).

“Hard Times doesn’t ‘render’ the time of the depression—it is that time, its lingo, mood, its tragic and hilarious stories.” —Arthur Miller


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/27/22.

Currently $2.

*Out of the Italian Night: Wellington Bomber Operations, 1944–45 *




  







During 1944 and 1945 the squadrons of 205 Group were launching air attacks from bases in Italy. In many ways their efforts were the same as those of aircrew attached to Bomber Command in Britain, yet conditions for the men were very different. The men fought their war as much against the weather, as against the enemy. The Wimpy, as the Wellington was affectionately known, had been operational when war was declared and five years on their young crews were still taking them into battle. Maurice Lihou joined the RAF in 1939, just before the outbreak of war. He trained as a wireless operator to become aircrew, but found himself working in ground stations. He decided to re-muster as a pilot and completed his training in Canada where he was awarded his wings. He soon became captain of an aircraft and ferried a Wellington to North Africa. He was then posted to Italy and joined No 37 Squadron, becoming involved in various operations to harass the retreating German army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/27/22.

Currently $3.

*Three Sips of Gin: Dominating the Battlespace with Rhodesia's Elite Selous Scouts *




  








The memoir of a special forces veteran of the Rhodesian War, with over a hundred photos included.

Nothing terrorized Russian and Chinese-backed guerillas fighting Rhodesia’s bush war in the 1970s more than the famed Selous Scouts. The name of the unit struck fear in the hearts of even the most battle-hardened—rather than speak it, they referred to its soldiers simply as Skuzapu, or pickpockets. History has recorded the regiment as being one of the deadliest and most effective killing machines in modern counter-insurgency warfare.

In this book, a veteran of the unit shares his stories of childhood in colonial Africa with his British family, documenting a world where Foreign Service employees gathered at “the club” to find company and alcohol, leopards prowled the night, and his mother knew how to use a gun. Eventually he would move to Canada, only to feel drawn back to the continent where he grew up. There he would be recruited into the Selous Scouts, comprised of specially selected black and white soldiers of the Rhodesian army, supplemented with hardcore terrorists captured on the battlefield. Posing as communist guerrillas, members of this elite Special Forces unit would slip silently into the night to seek out insurgents in a deadly game of hide-and-seek played out between gangs and counter-gangs in the harsh and unforgiving landscape of the African bush.

By the mid-1970s, the Selous Scouts had begun to dominate Rhodesia’s battle space. Working in conjunction with the elite airborne assault troops of the Rhodesian Light Infantry, the Selous Scouts accounted for an extraordinarily high proportion of enemy casualties. Not content with restricting themselves to hunting guerrillas inside Rhodesia, they began conducting external vehicle-borne assaults against camps situated deep inside neighboring countries.

Recounting his experiences while surviving in this cauldron of battle, while also relating with dry wit the day-to-day details and absurdities of the world that surrounded him, Timothy Bax provides a rare look at this time and place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/28/22.

Currently $1.

*Max and the Multiverse Box Set: A Sci-Fi Comedy Series (3 Books, 4 Shorts) *




  








An award-winning sci-fi comedy series about a nerdy teen who tumbles through the multiverse.

This box set contains seven titles in the ongoing saga:

Max and the Multiverse (Book 1)

Max is enjoying a spring break all to himself, but then a cosmic mishap throws him into a nutty adventure with a talking cat. They explore new worlds and get entangled in a conflict.

Max and the Snoodlecock (Book 2)

Max and the crew visit a colossal space station for resupply, only to be targeted by unknown assailants. They flee to a creepy nebula inhabited by one of the strangest beings in the universe.

Max and the Banjo Ferret (Book 3)

Max learns a shocking truth about his furry companion while stranded on a jungle planet full of lizard bears. Desperate to reunite with the crew, he plots a daring escape.


** BONUS READS **

This collection also includes four Max and the Multiverse Shorts. These are stand-alone tales that use a sci-fi lens to poke fun at other genres. They also serve as alternate doorways into the book series.

The Item of Monumental Importance (epic fantasy)
Nibblenom Deathtrap (action horror)
Sparkle Pirate (speculative romance)
Hiss Bot Hank (mercenary teams)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mammoth Book of Folk Horror: Evil Lives On in the Land! *




  








Welcome to a landscape of ancient evil . . . with stories by masters of horror Arthur Machen, Algernon Blackwood, H. P. Lovecraft, M. R. James, Ramsey Campbell, Storm Constantine, Christopher Fowler, Alison Littlewood, Kim Newman, Reggie Oliver, Michael Marshall Smith, Karl Edward Wagner, and more!

The darkness that endures beneath the earth . . . the disquiet that lingers in the woodland surrounding a forgotten path . . . those ancient traditions and practices that still cling to standing stone circles, earthworks, and abandoned buildings; elaborate rituals that invoke elder gods or nature deities; the restless spirits and legendary creatures that remain connected to a place or object, or exist in deep wells and lonely pools of water, waiting to ensnare the unwary traveler . . .

These concepts have been the archetypes of horror fiction for decades, but in recent years they have been given a name: Folk Horror.

This type of storytelling has existed for more than a century. Authors Arthur Machen, Algernon Blackwood, H. P. Lovecraft, and M. R. James all published fiction that had it roots in the notion of the supernatural being linked to objects or places “left behind.” All four writers are represented in this volume with powerful, and hopefully unfamiliar, examples of their work, along with newer exponents of the craft such as Ramsey Campbell, Storm Constantine, Christopher Fowler, Alison Littlewood, Kim Newman, Reggie Oliver, and many others.

Illustrated with the atmospheric photography of Michael Marshall Smith, the stories in The Mammoth Book of Folk Horror tap into an aspect of folkloric tradition that has long been dormant, but never quite forgotten, while the depiction of these forces as being in some way “natural” in no way detracts from the sense of nameless dread and escalating horror that they inspire . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Raised by the Church: Growing up in New York City's Catholic Orphanages*







The true story of a childhood spent in multiple religious institutions in postwar Brooklyn—and what it was like to enter the larger world as an adult.

In 1946, Edward Rohs was left by his unwed parents at the Angel Guardian Home to be raised by the Sisters of Mercy. The Sisters hoped his parents would one day return for him. In time they married and had other children, but Ed’s parents never came back for him—and never signed the legal papers so he could be adopted by another family.

Raised by the Church chronicles the life of a bright, mischievous boy raised in five institutions of the Catholic orphanage system in postwar Brooklyn, New York, from infancy until he was discharged in 1965. He was one of thousands taken in by Catholic institutions during the tumultuous post-WWII years: out-of-wedlock infants, children of fathers killed in the war, and children of parents in crisis. Ed describes the Sisters and Brothers who raised him, the food, his companions, and the Catholic community that provided social and emotional support.

When Ed finally leaves, he has difficulty adjusting—but slowly assimilates into “normal” life, achieving an advanced degree and career success. He hides his upbringing out of shame and fear of others’ pity. But as he reflects on his youth and talks to the people who raised him, Ed begins to see a larger story intertwined with his own.

With original research based on interviews with clergymen and nuns, archival data from the New York Archdiocese, and government records, Raised by the Church tells the social history of an era when hundreds of thousands of Baby Boomers passed through the orphanage system, and “reminds us that every generation is challenged to find ways to take care of children whose parents cannot do so” (Catholic News Service).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder at the Royal Botanic Gardens: A Riveting New Regency Historical Mystery (A Wrexford & Sloane Mystery Book 5)*




  








The latest novel in bestselling author Andrea Penrose’s popular Regency-set Wrexford & Sloane historical mystery series is a brilliant blend of intrigue and romance, complete with the excitement of an upcoming wedding—and the inconvenience of a murder. Perfect for fans of Amanda Quick, Tasha Alexander, and Deanna Raybourn.

One advantage of being caught up in a whirl of dress fittings and decisions about flower arrangements and breakfast menus is that Charlotte Sloane has little time for any pre-wedding qualms. Her love for Wrexford isn’t in question. But will being a wife—and a Countess—make it difficult for her to maintain her independence—not to mention, her secret identity as famed satirical artist A.J. Quill?

Despite those concerns, there are soon even more urgent matters to attend to during Charlotte and Wrexford’s first public outing as an engaged couple. At a symposium at the Royal Botanic Gardens, a visiting botanist suffers a fatal collapse. The traces of white powder near his mouth reveal the dark truth—he was murdered. Drawn into the investigation, Charlotte and the Earl learn of the victim’s involvement in a momentous medical discovery. With fame and immense fortune at stake, there’s no shortage of suspects, including some whose ruthlessness is already known. But neither Charlotte nor her husband-to-be can realize how close the danger is about to get—or to what lengths this villain is prepared to go . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death Masks (The Dresden Files, Book 5) *




  








The Dresden Files have taken the genre of paranormal mystery to a new level of action, excitement, and hard-hitting magical muscle. Now, in Death Masks, Jim Butcher’s smart-guy private eye may have taken on more than he can handle...

Harry Dresden, Chicago’s only practicing professional wizard, should be happy that business is pretty good for a change. But he also knows that whenever things are going good, the only way left for them to go is bad. Way bad. Such as:

• A duel with the lethal champion of the Red Court, who must kill Harry to end the war between vampires and wizards...
• Professional hit men using Harry for target practice...
• The missing Shroud of Turin—and the possible involvement of Chicago's most feared mob boss...
• A handless and headless corpse the Chicago police need identified...

Not to mention the return of Harry’s ex-girlfriend Susan, who’s still struggling with her semi-vampiric nature. And who seems to have a new man in her life. Some days, it just doesn’t pay to get out of bed. No matter how much you’re charging.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Broken Spine (A Beloved Bookroom Mystery Book 1) *




  








The first in an exciting new series featuring Trudell Becket, a spunky librarian who will stop at nothing to save her beloved books and catch a killer!

Trudell Becket, book-loving librarian, finds herself in a bind when the library where she works is turned into a state-of-the-art bookless library. In a rare move of rebellion, Trudell rescues hundreds of her library's beloved books slated for the recycle center. She sets up a secret book room in the library's basement and opens it to anyone who shares her love of the printed book.

When the town councilman, who was the vocal proponent of the library's transformation into a "futuristic technological center," is crushed under an overturned shelf of DVDs, Trudell becomes the police's prime suspect for his murder. She was the only person in the library at the time of his death, or so the police believe. But that's not true. For the past month, Trudell had been letting a few dozen residents into the building through the basement entrance so they could read and check out the printed books.

But if she tells the police about the backdoor patrons who were in the library at the time of the murder, she'd have to explain about the secret book room and risk losing the books. In order to protect herself from being arrested for a murder she didn't commit, Trudell--with the help of a group of dedicated readers--decides to investigate. She quickly discovers you can't always judge a book by its cover.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE PORTSMOUTH MURDERS a gripping crime thriller full of twists (Solent Murder Mystery Book 1) *




  








DISCOVER YOUR NEXT FAVOURITE DETECTIVE SERIES!

Meet Detective Inspector Andy Horton. It’s his second day back in Portsmouth’s CID and things aren’t going well.

Please note this was previously published as Tide of Death.

DI Andy Horton is on his morning run along an isolated stretch of beach when he stumbles across a dead man. Stark naked and bludgeoned to death.

Eight months ago, DI Horton’s life fell apart when he was suspended for misconduct. His wife kicked him out and stopped him seeing his daughter.

The young woman who’d accused him went missing and the charges were dropped, but his personal and professional life are still in a mess.

And now it doesn’t look good for a detective under suspicion to be the one to find a dead body. His colleagues don’t want him on the case.

But this murder will challenge Detective Horton in every single way. And when another body turns up with the same cause of death, Horton suspects he might be the next person in the killer’s sights.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE OYSTER QUAYS MURDERS a gripping crime thriller full of twists (Solent Murder Mystery Book 9) *




  








DISCOVER YOUR NEXT FAVOURITE DETECTIVE SERIES!

Meet DI Andy Horton. He’s a risk-taking Harley-Davidson-riding detective who doesn’t always play by the rules . . . which often lands him in trouble with his bosses.

Please note this was previously published as Undercurrent.

Detective Inspector Andy Horton spots a police car outside Portsmouth Historic Dockyard. He’s supposed to be on holiday, but his curiosity gets the better of him and he stops to investigate.

Lying face down and sprawled out in Number One Dock is the lifeless body of naval historian Dr Douglas Spalding.

Superintendent Uckfield is adamant that Spalding took his own life. But Horton’s not so sure. Then another body is found in similar circumstances in the cockpit of a boat moored at Oyster Quays.

Angry at his boss’s inaction, Horton takes matters into his own hands.

This absolutely gripping detective mystery is perfect for fans of Ann Cleeves, Joy Ellis, Rachel McLean, Helen H. Durrant, Angela Marsons, Elly Griffiths, Karin Slaughter, Matt Brolly and Simon McCleave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE RAT ISLAND MURDERS a gripping crime thriller full of twists (Solent Murder Mystery Book 14)*




  








DISCOVER YOUR NEXT FAVOURITE DETECTIVE SERIES!

Meet DI Andy Horton. He’s a risk-taking Harley-Davidson-riding detective who doesn’t always play by the rules . . . which often lands him in trouble with his bosses.

Please note this was previously published as Dead Passage.

Five skeletons are unearthed on Rat Island, an uninhabited island owned by the Ministry of Defence. Among them are the remains of a woman dubbed ‘Quintessa’ by the detectives, who was murdered sometime in the 1980s.

Then Horton receives a mysterious phone call from Adele Goldsby, the daughter of a Portsmouth politician who died in suspicious circumstances.

She says she has something important she wants to tell Horton and that they must meet on the Wightlink ferry — urgently.

But Adele doesn’t show up. She is nowhere to be found. What was she going to tell him?

Horton suspects the Goldsby and Quintessa cases are somehow linked. Now all he has to do is convince his bosses . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Cove (An FBI Thriller Book 1)*




  






A picturesque town. A woman on the run. An undercover agent. The first riveting novel in Catherine Coulter's #1 New York Times bestselling FBI Thriller series.

Sally Brainerd can't remember what happened the night her father was murdered. Maybe she did it. Or maybe it was her poor, traumatized mother. Either way, the safest place for her is far away from Washington, D.C.. But while her aunt's home in The Cove should be a quiet refuge, Sally can't shake the feeling that there's something not quite right about the postcard perfect little town.

Despite his target's checkered past and convenient memory loss, FBI Special Agent James Quinlan isn't convinced she's the killer—but maybe she knows who is. As he uses his cover to get close to Sally and unearth the memories her mind has hidden away, James can't deny his connection to the troubled woman. But as their lies and passions intertwine, Sally and James soon learn they aren't the only ones keeping deadly secrets in The Cove...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cop Hater (87th Precinct Book 1)*




  








As a cop with the city’s famed 87th Precinct, Steve Carella has seen it all. Or so he thinks. Because nothing can prepare him for the sight that greets him on a sweltering July night: fellow detective Mike Reardon’s dead body splayed across the sidewalk, his face blown away by a .45.

Days later, Reardon’s partner is found dead, a .45-caliber bullet buried deep in his chest. Only a fool would call it a coincidence, and Carella’s no fool. He chalks the whole ugly mess up to a grudge killing…until a third murder shoots that theory to hell. Armed with only a single clue, Carella delves deep into the city’s underbelly, launching a grim search for answers that will lead him from a notorious brothel to the lair of a beautiful, dangerous widow. He won’t stop until he finds the truth—or until the next bullet finds him.

The debut novel from EdMcBain’s gritty 87th Precinct series, Cop Hater was hailed by the New York Times as “the best of today's procedural school of police stories—lively, inventive, convincing, suspenseful, and wholly satisfactory.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mugger (87th Precinct Book 2)*




  








This mugger is special.

He preys on women, waiting in the darkness…then comes from behind, attacks them, and snatches their purses. He tells them not to scream and as they're on the ground, reeling with pain and fear, he bows and nonchalantly says, “Clifford thanks you, madam.” But when he puts one victim in the hospital and the next in the morgue, the detectives of the 87th Precinct are not amused and will stop at nothing to bring him to justice.

Dashing young patrolman Bert Kling is always there to help a friend. And when a friend's sister-in-law is the mugger's murder victim, Bert's personal reasons to find the maniacal killer soon become a burning obsession…and it could easily get him killed.

The second book in the 87th Precinct series, The Mugger is an Ed McBain classic, a nuanced portrayal of justice and vengeance hailed by the Daily Mirror as “a masterpiece of crime writing…and there's nobody who does it better.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*See Them Die (87th Precinct Book 13) *




  








“Kill me if you can.”

Local thug Pepe Miranda’s open challenge to the police has pushed July’s heat to a boiling point. His latest crime elevated him to the top of the 87th Precinct’s most wanted list, and now his dare is earning him street cred as well. With the city’s most dangerous gangs mobilized for an epic showdown, the fate of the precinct hangs in the balance.

But Lieutenant Peter Byrnes and his detectives are ready for anything. They certainly aren’t going to let a challenge like that lie—not from someone like Miranda and not when a tip puts them hot on his trail. As the men of the 87th close in, they could be heading into a deadly gunfight that blows their city apart.

Ed McBain’s See Them Die is a visceral journey into the heart of the 87th Precinct’s meanest streets, a gritty, adrenaline-fueled freight train that hurtles toward its explosive conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Like Love (87th Precinct Book 16)*




  








There’s a lot going on in the 87th Precinct this spring, and none of it is good. Jumpers on building ledges, a salesman torn apart by an explosion, and to cap it all off, they find the dead, half-naked bodies of Irene Thayer and Tommy Barlow in bed together. It has all the earmarks of a double suicide: a note, empty liquor bottles, closed windows, and the gas on the stove turned up. At least this one’s open and shut. Or is it?

Something doesn’t sit right with the detectives at the 87th Precinct, so Steve Carella and his partner Cotton Hawes decide to give the case a once-over. Routine checks can turn up interesting facts. Like Irene’s mother, who has an insurance policy on her daughter. Or Irene's grieving, cuckold husband who’s riding the ragged edge. Even Tommy’s brother. Problem is, in order to find a killer, you have to prove there was a murder…

A complex, captivating thriller that probes the deep recesses of the human heart, Like Love is a bittersweet addition to Ed McBain’s 87th Precinct series and a rare look inside the softer side of hardened detectives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fuzz (87th Precinct Mysteries) *




  








Police hunt for a perp who’s picking off politicians in this “triumph” (Chicago Sun-Times).

The detectives of the 87th Precinct have gotten a call threatening the life of the city’s parks commissioner unless a five-thousand-dollar ransom is paid. It seems like an obvious crank call. The deadline soon passes—and the parks commissioner is shot in the head as he leaves a concert.

Soon, another anonymous warning follows and the deputy mayor is blown up in his Cadillac. The next target is the young, charismatic Kennedy-esque mayor. It’s up to the precinct’s hardworking detectives to find this shrewd serial assassin before he can strike again.

The basis for a 1972 film, Fuzz is a suspenseful and darkly funny thriller in the long-running 87th Precinct series, which the Washington Post called “simply the best police procedurals being written in the United States today.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lullaby (87th Precinct Book 41) *




  








New Year’s Day brings the dawn of a new year and the hope of better days to come. But for a couple who returns home from a New Year’s Eve party in the early morning hours to find their babysitter and child murdered, that hope is suddenly, brutally gone. For Detectives Carella and Meyer, the sight of the crime scene hits with magnum force, their own children at home safe in their beds.

Detective Kling rings in the New Year with an investigation into drug trafficking that erupts into a deadly turf war among rival gangs. They will stop at nothing to kill each other to achieve supremacy—and even kill a detective in the bargain.

The fortieth installment in what iconic writer Stephen King calls “inarguably the best series of police procedural novels ever written,” Lullaby is Ed McBain at his groundbreaking best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kiss Her Goodnight: A completely unputdownable crime thriller (Detectives Kane and Alton Book 15)*




  








She glances around as she locks the café door behind her. It’s growing dark and the quiet street is deserted. Tired, she starts on her short walk home. She thinks she’ll be safe inside within minutes, but the person watching from the shadows has other plans for her tonight…

When the body of a young woman is discovered in a local playground in the center of Black Rock Falls, Sheriff Jenna Alton and her deputy David Kane rush to the scene. Jenna recoils with horror when she sees the body, dressed in a thin nightgown, her face covered by a terrifying Halloween mask.

When the body is examined, red puncture marks are uncovered along her spine. Jenna makes a connection with a cold case where the killer tortured young women for years and was never caught. If the murderer has started killing again, Jenna knows it’s only a matter of time before another body is found.

Days later, when another victim lays slumped against the fence of a local landfill site, with the same puncture wounds and macabre mask, Jenna’s fears are confirmed. A serial killer is back in town and they’re picking off women one by one.

Then, as a third body is found, Jenna finally gets the breakthrough she needs. Dirt found underneath the women’s fingernails leads to a dangerous cave network in the mountains outside town. And once Jenna ventures into the dark, winding underground tunnels, will she find the person responsible for the deaths and take them down, or has she just walked into the killer’s trap?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Day of the Dead: A Novel (A Frieda Klein Novel Book 3) *




  








LOUISE PENNY says the Frieda Klein novels are "fabulous."

JOSEPH FINDER says they're "in the rich vein of Kate Atkinson."

And TAMI HOAG calls them "truly unique."

Now the final book in this extraordinary series is here. And it's an ending you'll never forget.

A decade ago, psychologist Frieda Klein was sucked into the orbit of Dean Reeve -- a killer able to impersonate almost anyone, a man who can disappear without a trace, a psychopath obsessed with Frieda herself.

In the years since, Frieda has worked with -- and sometimes against -- the London police in solving their most baffling cases. But now she's in hiding, driven to isolation by Reeve. When a series of murders announces his return, Frieda must emerge from the shadows to confront her nemesis. And it's a showdown she might not survive.

This gripping cat-and-mouse thriller pits one of the most fascinating characters in contemporary fiction against an enemy like none other. Smart, sophisticated, and spellbinding, it's a novel to leave you breathless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Last Kind Words Saloon: A Novel*




  








New York Times Bestseller

Named one of the Best Books of the Year by the Seattle Times

The Last Kind Words Saloon marks the triumphant return of Larry McMurtry to the nineteenth-century West of his classic Lonesome Dove.

In this "comically subversive work of fiction" (Joyce Carol Oates, New York Review of Books), Larry McMurtry chronicles the closing of the American frontier through the travails of two of its most immortal figures, Wyatt Earp and Doc Holliday. Tracing their legendary friendship from the settlement of Long Grass, Texas, to Buffalo Bill's Wild West Show in Denver, and finally to Tombstone, Arizona, The Last Kind Words Saloon finds Wyatt and Doc living out the last days of a cowboy lifestyle that is already passing into history. In his stark and peerless prose McMurtry writes of the myths and men that live on even as the storied West that forged them disappears. Hailed by critics and embraced by readers, The Last Kind Words Saloon celebrates the genius of one of our most original American writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ski Weekend: A Novel *


  








*Named a Best Book of the Year by Cosmopolitan, Entertainment Weekly, Yahoo!Life, Parade, Brit + Co., Book Riot, and more!

*Optioned for a major motion picture!

The Breakfast Club meets Lord of the Flies in this gripping tale of survival, impossible choices, and the harrowing balance between life and death that #1 New York Times best-selling author Lauren Kate praises as “a paced thriller with moments of great tenderness—and spine chilling horror.”

Six teens, one dog, a ski trip gone wrong . . .

Sam is dreading senior ski weekend and having to watch after her brother and his best friend, Gavin, to make sure they don’t do anything stupid. Again. Gavin may be gorgeous, but he and Sam have never gotten along. Now they’re crammed into an SUV with three other classmates and Gavin’s dog, heading on a road trip that can’t go by fast enough.

Then their SUV crashes into a snowbank, and Sam and her friends find themselves stranded in the mountains with cell phone coverage long gone and temperatures dropping. When the group gets sick of waiting for rescue, they venture outside to find help—only to have a wilderness accident leave Sam’s brother with a smashed leg and, soon, a raging fever. While the hours turn to days, Sam’s brother gets sicker and sicker, and their food and supplies dwindle until there isn’t enough for everyone. As the winter elements begin to claim members of the group one by one, Sam vows to keep her brother alive.

No matter what.

*2022 WILLA Literary Awards Finalist in Young Adult Fiction and Nonfiction
2022 San Francisco Book Festival Runner-up in Young Adult
2022 16th Annual National Indie Excellence Awards Winner in Teen Fiction
2022 Next Generation Indie Book Awards Finalist in Young New Adult (Fiction, 17 Years and Up)
2022 Independent Press Awards Distinguished Favorite in Young Adult Fiction
2022 Reader Views Literary Awards Bronze Award in Young Adult
2021 CIBA Dante Rossetti Book Awards First Place Winner
2021 Firebird Award Winner in Young Adult Fiction
2021 Readers' Favorite Book Awards Bronze Medal in Young Adult - Thriller
2021 American Fiction Awards Finalist in Young Adult
2021 IAN Book of the Year Awards Finalist in Fiction: Young Adult/Teen/New Adult *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Our Senses: Gateways to Consciousness *




  








A lively and unconventional exploration of our senses, how they work, what is revealed when they don’t, and how they connect us to the world

Over the past decade neuroscience has uncovered a wealth of new information about our senses and how they serve as our gateway to the world. This splendidly accessible book explores the most intriguing findings of this research. With infectious enthusiasm, Rob DeSalle illuminates not only how we see, hear, smell, touch, taste, maintain balance, feel pain, and rely on other less familiar senses, but also how these senses shape our perception of the world aesthetically, artistically, and musically.

DeSalle first examines the question of how perception and consciousness are formed in the brain, setting human senses in an evolutionary context. He then investigates such varied themes as supersenses and diminished senses, synesthesia and other cross-sensory phenomena, hemispheric specialization, diseases, anomalies induced by brain injuries, and hallucinations. Focusing on what is revealed about our senses through the extraordinary, he provides unparalleled insights into the unique wonders of the human brain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Battle of Anzio *




  








A major turning point of WWII: The incredible true story of Allied forces who held a strip of Italian beach against Nazi bombardment.

The Battle of Anzio was among the most bloody of the World War II conflicts. T. R. Fehrenbach’s accurate account stunningly depicts the reality of the Allied forces’ fight for survival on an Italian beach as they stormed what Winston Churchill called the soft underbelly of the Axis powers. In one of the turning points of the war, the allies clung to a narrow strip of sand while German planes swooped in from above and artillery shells and mortar fire pounded them on the ground.

This is a true and dramatic account of the battle from the perspective of a soldier and military historian, told with pride, compassion, and spirit. T. R. Fehrenbach’s account of war needs no embellishing and brings you into the thick of the action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/28/22.

Currently $3.

*The Odds of Survival: A Helicopter Pilot's Story *




  









THE ODDS OF SURVIVAL: The story of an Assault Helicopter pilot's riveting memoir in Vietnam from June 1967 through June 1968 flying the famed UH-1H Huey. He was a pilot with C/ 227th Assault Helicopter Battalion, 1st. Air Cavalry Division (Airmobile). His helicopter company earned the Presidential Valorous Unit Award in the Fall of 1967. Courage was never-ending, including a Medal of Honor recipient.

From October 1967 - to January 1968, they flew in the mountainous terrain west of Chu Lai in the Que Sanh Valley, I Corps. The 1st Cavalry's famed 7th Cavalry faced a North Vietnamese Army Division with riveting daily skirmishes. Dangerous missions and narrow escapes!

On January 31, 1968, the North Vietnamese Army (NVA) launched the TET Offensive. Some 8,500 well-equipped NVA regulars blasted their way into the Imperial City of Hue, pushing US Marines out of the Old Walled City. The battle lasted 21 days and was the bloodiest and heaviest conflict of the Vietnam War. Ide describes the adrenaline rush and the horror of war during those 21 death-defying days of February 1968.

In March 1968, flight operations moved to the Northern tip of I Corps, helping to break the siege at Khe Sanh. The 1st. Air Cavalry Division airlifted 30.000 men and artillery into the hills above and around Khe Sanh, where 6000 Marines had been under heavy attack since January 1968. The airmobile division drove the enemy out of Khe Sanh's hills into Laos and the A'Shau Valley.

April 1968 initiated the invasion of the A Shau Valley. The NVA considered the valley a symbol of their invulnerability as long-reaching 23mm and 37mm antiaircraft guns and 51 caliber machine guns destroyed or damaged 30 1st Air Cavalry helicopters in the first 24 hours of the invasion. It was the hottest aerial combat the 1st Cavalry or any other helicopter unit faced in Vietnam, before or since. As a result, the division suffered the most helicopter losses of any one day of the war.

This book takes you on a front-row helicopter trip through the Vietnam War's worst and most famous battles, a ride you will never forget!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/29/22.

Currently < $2.

*Generation of Vipers (First Contact)*




  








Generation of Vipers is the sequel to Wherever Seeds May Fall.

Two years have passed since comet Anduru skimmed the clouds of Saturn on its way to Earth. Kath and Nolan are looking for answers, trying to find ways to protect Earth from the possibility of an invasive alien species overrunning the planet. The US Presidential Election changes the political landscape. With new, hostile leadership, Kath and Nolan find themselves out of favor. Lies continue to dominate social media. Perhaps the greatest threat doesn't come from the stars. Perhaps there's already a generation of vipers here on Earth.

FIRST CONTACT is a series of stand-alone novels that explore humanity's first interaction with extraterrestrial life. It is similar to BLACK MIRROR or THE TWILIGHT ZONE in that the series is based on a common theme rather than common characters. This allows these books to be read in any order. Technically, they're all first as they all deal with how we might initially respond to contact with aliens, exploring the social, political, religious, and scientific aspects of First Contact.

Although Generation of Vipers is a sequel it has been written so it can be read as a stand-alone novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Star Wars Complete Locations *




  








Includes more than 50 intricate full-color cross-section artwork and 3-D maps, this visual e-guide will take you into the incredible worlds and locations in the Star Wars™ galaxy.

From the towering skyscrapers of Coruscant to the terrifying technology of the Death Star, Star Wars: Complete Locations lets you see in astonishing detail the numerous worlds, bases, cities, landscapes, and battle sites from the Star Wars galaxy. Discover the secrets of the Jedi Temple Complex and tour Maz's Castle on Takodana.

With brand-new cross-section artwork from Star Wars: The Force Awakens™, Star Wars: Complete Locations is the definitive collection that takes you inside the world of the Star Wars saga.

© & TM 2016 LUCASFILM LTD. Used Under Authorization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge: Traveler's Guide to Batuu *




  








Set your course for the edge of the galaxy to the planet Batuu, where you’ll be immersed in the alluring offerings of a mysterious outpost and thriving port that is a haven for scoundrels, rogues, and smugglers.

Upon arrival, you will have access to an authentic, in-world environment unlike anything you have ever experienced before! This official guide to Batuu is written completely in-world, as if you are a visitor from another part of the galaxy looking for recommendations on where to eat, shop, and sight-see while on your trip to this exciting location.

Highlighted features:

Full-color photos, illustrations, and maps
Original content from Lucasfilm and Walt Disney Imagineering
Backstories to characters and locations found in Black Spire Outpost
Whether living your adventure in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge or simply being an armchair traveler, this in-depth literary companion will delight any fan of Star Wars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Star Wars Skywalker – A Family At War *




  








Uncover the secrets of the Skywalkers: the family that shaped a galaxy far, far away...

The Skywalker story has everything: passion, intrigue, heroism, and dark deeds.

This revelatory biography explores every twist and turn of the Skywalker dynasty: the slow seduction to the dark side of Anakin; his doomed marriage to Padmé Amidala; the heroics of Luke and Leia; the fall and redemption of Han Solo and Princess Leia's son, Ben; and the struggles of his dyad in the Force, Rey.

Leaving no stone unturned in tracing the dynasty's trials and tribulations, this definitive biography of Star Wars' first family explores and explains the deeper, more personal story of the Skywalkers, their characters, motivations, and, against seemingly impossible odds, their ultimate triumph.

© AND TM 2021 LUCASFILM LTD.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Vampire Wish: The Complete Series (Dark World: The Vampire Wish) *




  








Magic. Romance. Adventure. And twists you’ll never see coming.

For Annika Pearce, winter break with her family was usually a boring affair. Not this year. Everything changes in an instant when vampires attack Annika’s family and abduct her to the hidden kingdom of the Vale.

In the Vale, her normal life is turned upside down. Her role? To give blood whenever vampires demand.

As Annika desperately searches for a way to escape, she meets a mysterious stranger named Jake who captures her heart and might be her only hope. But as Annika peels back the layers of the mystery surrounding her abduction, she learns that things aren’t as they seem. Everyone seems to be hiding a secret. Including Jake.

It turns out that his name isn't even Jake.

It's Jacen.

And he's a vampire.

A vampire prince.

With time running out, Annika races to unravel the mystery of the Vale—and decide who to trust. With her heart pulling her in one direction, and her instincts in another, she faces an impossible decision.

How far is she willing to go to escape the vampire kingdom?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Illusion of a Girl: A fierce psychological thriller from beginning to end *




  







Perception is king, especially in a small Ohio town. Jessie Taylor seems like a normal 15-year-old girl, but she’s an illusion of what people expect her to be: a good girl, a smart girl, and most importantly, a girl from a respectable family. Her family may appear ordinary, even wholesome, but behind closed doors it’s an anxiety soaked nightmare without reprieve. Jessie and her brother Brian, struggle bravely together as they fight to survive their violent father. Even the excitement of falling in love for the first time can’t seal the foundational cracks in her psyche. As her home life worsens, Jessie mentally begins to bend and then break. No one foresees the girl Jessie becomes, the dark abilities she possesses or the vengeance she'll take. The sequel, The Illusion of a Boy will be available in the Fall of 2021. Based on a true story, the author grew up with an abusive alcoholic father and lived to share the tale. She hopes her story inspires others to move beyond their dysfunctional families and stop the cycle of abuse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Illusion of a Boy *




  








*The Illusion of a Boy

The much-anticipated sequel to the unsettling psychological thriller The Illusion of a Girl.

A few months ago, Jessie Taylor’s father was found dead in the woods, and as far as she’s concerned, good riddance.

With his absence, she and her brother Brian can unwind and take a much-needed emotional break. Sadly, the reprieve is short-lived due to their mother’s destructive behavior.

Now Jessie is afraid the very thing that allowed them to survive her father’s cruelty threatens her life and the lives of everyone she loves.

Can Jessie pull together the pieces of her fractured mind to find herself and the courage for one last battle? She’ll come to know the dead are not gone but linger on in your mind.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Magic Is Dead: My Journey into the World's Most Secretive Society of Magicians *




  








In the vein of Neil Strauss’ The Game and Joshua Foer’s Moonwalking with Einstein comes the fascinating story of one man’s colorful, mysterious, and personal journey into the world of magic, and his unlikely invitation into an underground secret society of revolutionary magicians from around the world.

Magic Is Dead is Ian Frisch’s head-first dive into a hidden world full of extraordinary characters and highly guarded secrets. It is a story of imagination, deception, and art that spotlights today’s most brilliant young magicians—a mysterious club known as the52, who are revolutionizing an ancient artform under the mantra Magic Is Dead.

Ian brings us with him as he not only gets to know this fascinating world, but also becomes an integral part of it. We meet the52’s founding members—Laura London, Daniel Madison, and Chris Ramsay—and explore their personal demons, professional aspirations, and what drew them to their craft. We join them at private gatherings of the most extraordinary magicians working today, follow them to magic conventions in Las Vegas and England, and discover some of the best tricks of the trade. We also encounter David Blaine; hang out with Penn Jillette; meet Dynamo, the U.K.’s most famous magician; and go behind the scenes of a Netflix magic show. Magic Is Dead is also a chronicle of magic’s rich history and how it has changed in the internet age, as the young guns embrace social media and move away from the old-school take on the craft.

As he tells the story of the52, and his role as its most unlikely member, Ian reveals his own connection with trickery and deceit and how he first learned the elements that make magic work from his poker-playing mother. He recalls their adventures in card rooms and casinos after his father’s sudden death, and shares a touching moment that he had, as a working journalist, with his childhood idol Shaquille O’Neal.

“Magic—the romanticism of the inexplicable, the awe and admiration of the unexpected—is an underlying force in how we view the world and its myriad possibilities,” Ian writes. As his journey continues, Ian not only becomes a performer and creator of magic—even fooling the late Anthony Bourdain during a chance encounter—he also cements a new brotherhood, and begins to understand his relationship with his father, fifteen years after his death. Written with psychological acuity and a keen eye for detail, Magic Is Dead is an engrossing tale full of wonder and surprise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*If Then: How the Simulmatics Corporation Invented the Future*




  








From the best-selling author of These Truths, an “exhilarating” (New York Times Book Review) account of the Cold War origins of our data-mad era.


The Simulmatics Corporation, founded in 1959, mined data, targeted voters, accelerated news, manipulated consumers, destabilized politics, and disordered knowledge—decades before Facebook, Amazon, and Cambridge Analytica. Although Silicon Valley likes to imagine that it has no past, the scientists of Simulmatics are almost undoubtedly the long-dead ancestors of Mark Zuckerberg and Elon Musk—or so argues Jill Lepore, distinguished Harvard historian and New Yorker staff writer, in this “hilarious, scathing, and sobering” (David Runciman) account of the origins of predictive analytics and behavioral data science.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hollowing Out the Middle: The Rural Brain Drain and What It Means for America *




  








Two sociologists reveal how small towns in Middle America are exporting their most precious resource—young people—and share what can be done to save these dwindling communities

In 2001, with funding from the MacArthur Foundation, sociologists Patrick J. Carr and Maria J. Kefalas moved to Iowa to understand the rural brain drain and the exodus of young people from America’s countryside. They met and followed working-class “stayers”; ambitious and college-bound “achievers”; “seekers,” who head off to war to see what the world beyond offers; and “returners,” who eventually circle back to their hometowns. What surprised them most was that adults in the community were playing a pivotal part in the town’s decline by pushing the best and brightest young people to leave.

In a timely, new afterword, Carr and Kefalas address the question “so what can be done to save our communities?” They profile the efforts of dedicated community leaders actively resisting the hollowing out of Middle America. These individuals have creatively engaged small town youth—stayers and returners, seekers and achievers—and have implemented a variety of programs to combat the rural brain drain. These stories of civic engagement will certainly inspire and encourage readers struggling to defend their communities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Magic Lessons: The Prequel to Practical Magic *




  








In this “ bewitching” (The New York Times Book Review) novel that traces a centuries-old curse to its source, beloved author Alice Hoffman unveils the story of Maria Owens, accused of witchcraft in Salem, and matriarch of a line of the amazing Owens women and men featured in Practical Magic and The Rules of Magic.

Where does the story of the Owens bloodline begin? With Maria Owens, in the 1600s, when she’s abandoned in a snowy field in rural England as a baby. Under the care of Hannah Owens, Maria learns about the “Nameless Arts.” Hannah recognizes that Maria has a gift and she teaches the girl all she knows. It is here that she learns her first important lesson: Always love someone who will love you back.

When Maria is abandoned by the man who has declared his love for her, she follows him to Salem, Massachusetts. Here she invokes the curse that will haunt her family. And it’s here that she learns the rules of magic and the lesson that she will carry with her for the rest of her life. Love is the only thing that matters.

Magic Lessons is a “heartbreaking and heart-healing” (BookPage) celebration of life and love and a showcase of Alice Hoffman’s masterful storytelling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Devil and the Dark Water (A Locked-Room Historical Mystery)*




  








"Compulsively readable."—New York Times Book Review

From Stuart Turton, author of The 7 1/2 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle, comes an extraordinary new locked-room murder mystery.

A murder on the high seas. A remarkable detective duo. A demon who may or may not exist.

It's 1634, and Samuel Pipps, the world's greatest detective, is being transported to Amsterdam to be executed for a crime he may, or may not, have committed. Traveling with him is his loyal bodyguard, Arent Hayes, who is determined to prove his friend innocent. Among the other guests is Sara Wessel, a noblewoman with a secret.

But no sooner is their ship out to sea than devilry begins to blight the voyage. A strange symbol appears on the sail. A dead leper stalks the decks. Livestock dies in the night.

And then the passengers hear a terrible voice, whispering to them in the darkness, promising three unholy miracles, followed by a slaughter. First an impossible pursuit. Second an impossible theft. And third an impossible murder.

Could a demon be responsible for their misfortunes?

With Pipps imprisoned, only Arent and Sara can solve a mystery that stretches back into their past and now threatens to sink the ship, killing everybody on board.

Shirley Jackson meets Sherlock Holmes in this chilling thriller of supernatural horror, occult suspicion, and paranormal mystery on the high seas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Silent Night (Spenser Book 41)*




  








A special gift for the holiday season—a rumination on Christmas as conceived by Robert B. Parker.

“Brann does a seamless job…Diehard Parker fans will be delighted.” —Publishers Weekly

It’s December in Boston, and Spenser is busy planning the menu for Christmas dinner when he’s confronted in his office by a young boy named Slide. Homeless and alone, Slide has found refuge with an organization named Street Business, which gives shelter and seeks job opportunities for the homeless and lost.

Slide’s mentor, Jackie Alvarez, is being threatened, and Street Business is in danger of losing its tenuous foothold in the community, turning Slide and many others like him back on the street. But it’s not a simple case of intimidation—Spenser, aided by Hawk, finds a trail that leads to a dangerous drug kingpin, whose hold on the at-risk community Street Business serves threatens not just the boys’ safety and security, but their lives as well.

Unfinished at the time of his death, Silent Night was completed by Parker’s longtime agent, whose decades-long association with Parker’s work gives her unique insight and perspective to his voice and storytelling style. Her contribution also speaks volumes about their enduring friendship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Suitable Vengeance (Inspector Lynley Book 4) *




  








“Ms. George proves that the classiest crime writers are true novelists.”—The New York Times

Award-winning author Elizabeth George gives us an early glimpse into the lives of Detective Inspector Thomas Lynley, forensic scientist Simon Allcourt-St. James, and Lady Helen Clyde in a superlative mystery that is also a fascinating inquiry into the crimes of the heart. Lynley, the eighth earl of Asherton, has brought to Howenstow, his family home, the young woman he has asked to be his bride. But the savage murder of a local journalist is the catalyst for a lethal series of events that shatters the calm of a picturesque Cornwall village and embroils Lynley and St. James in a case far outside their jurisdiction—and a little too close to home. When a second death follows closely on the heels of the first, Lynley finds he can't help taking the investigation personally—because the evidence points to a killer within his own family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Forever Texas: A Thrilling Western Novel of the American Frontier (A Forever Texas Novel Book 1) *




  








Based on real events and the true history of the legendary King Ranch in South Texas, this riveting historical adventure evokes the reality of life on the Texas frontier, as one pioneering family battles to forge a new life and carve out their own piece of the American West . . .

JOHNSTONE COUNTRY

No one knows better than the American masters of epic Western fiction that forging a new life on the frontier takes hope, drive, and plenty of ammunition.

The war is over. But a new battle is on the horizon. Based on true events.

It’s 1852. The wounds of the Mexican War are healing. Regis Royle, co-owner of a steamship fleet, has made it out alive, relatively unscarred and with enough profit and foolhardy ambition to envision a new life in south Texas. With the help of his crack-shot kid brother Shepley, his glad-handing riverboat partner Cormac Delany, and his old friend, raw-edged former Texas Ranger Jarvis “Bone” McGraw, Regis is laying claim to the prime jewel in a magnificent rolling prairie: the Santa Calina range teeming with wild mustangs, cattle, and eighteen-thousand acres of lush promise.

But Regis isn’t the only one fighting for a dream. On one side of the border, there’s banditos and a vengeful Mexican heiress with a passionate hatred for intruders, especially those who have their eye on land once owned by her family. On the other side, Apaches, slave traders, and greedy outlaws have Santa Calina in their sights. And none of them are going to walk away from the bloody battle.

The brothers Royle and their partners have the most to lose—including their lives. They made a pledge to themselves to build the greatest ranch in America. To see it through to the end, they’ll have to ride hard and learn the bitter necessity of violence and bloodshed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Man From Afghanistan: An International Thriller *




  








Terence Collins, the US Representative for California’s 45th Congressional District, is a war hawk in Orange County in Southern California. He is ambitious and moving on up in the world. Will he accomplish his political ambition and complete his goal, or will he be stopped dead in his tracks?
Politics, parties, and assassination sometimes go hand in hand.

Talib is an American born and raised a US Citizen. What happens when his country turns against him after 9/11 when America begins targeting people with a dark complexion and a Muslim name?

Detective Anthony Ramirez, a ten-year veteran of the Newport Beach Police Department, when called in to solve the latest murder, never suspects that the trail will lead him halfway around the world. Can the detective catch his man?

Follow the detective as he chases Talib around the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Adventures of Mat Rufs: BOOK ONE Mexican 'Jewel' *




  








Voted 'Fiction Book of the Year' by Corporate Live Wire!
__

Mat Rufs loves to hop on a plane and travel to a destination—by himself and on the spur of the moment—to explore and immerse.

This time he is lost in a Mexican cave, near the Volcán de Colima, and finds himself amid a heart-racing thriller with a historical twist and an international scope that will keep you up at night.

This book is about travel, adventure, unexpected turns, ancient customs, intuitive decisions, pandemics, international business, and life as it happens!

So are you ready for a thought-provoking adventurous journey?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Spillover: Animal Infections and the Next Human Pandemic*







A masterpiece of science reporting that tracks the animal origins of emerging human diseases, Spillover is “fascinating and terrifying … a real-life thriller with an outcome that affects us all” (Elizabeth Kolbert, author of The Sixth Extinction).

In 2020, the novel coronavirus gripped the world in a global pandemic and led to the death of hundreds of thousands. The source of the previously unknown virus? Bats. This phenomenon—in which a new pathogen comes to humans from wildlife—is known as spillover, and it may not be long before it happens again.

Prior to the emergence of our latest health crisis, renowned science writer David Quammen was traveling the globe to better understand spillover’s devastating potential. For five years he followed scientists to a rooftop in Bangladesh, a forest in the Congo, a Chinese rat farm, and a suburban woodland in New York, and through high-biosecurity laboratories. He interviewed survivors and gathered stories of the dead. He found surprises in the latest research, alarm among public health officials, and deep concern in the eyes of researchers.

Spillover delivers the science, the history, the mystery, and the human anguish of disease outbreaks as gripping drama. And it asks questions more urgent now than ever before: From what innocent creature, in what remote landscape, will the Next Big One emerge? Are pandemics independent misfortunes, or linked? Are they merely happening to us, or are we somehow causing them? What can be done? Quammen traces the origins of Ebola, Marburg, SARS, avian influenza, Lyme disease, and other bizarre cases of spillover, including the grim, unexpected story of how AIDS began from a single Cameroonian chimpanzee. The result is more than a clarion work of reportage. It’s also the elegantly told tale of a quest, through time and landscape, for a new understanding of how our world works—and how we can survive within it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Indispensables: The Diverse Soldier-Mariners Who Shaped the Country, Formed the Navy, and Rowed Washington Across the Delaware *




  








The acclaimed combat historian and author of The Unknowns details the history of the Marbleheaders and their critical role in the Revolutionary War.

On the stormy night of August 29, 1776, the Continental Army faced annihilation after losing the Battle of Brooklyn. The British had trapped George Washington’s army against the East River, and the fate of the Revolution rested upon the soldier-mariners from Marblehead, Massachusetts. One of the country’s first diverse units, they pulled off an “American Dunkirk” and saved the army by navigating the treacherous river to Manhattan.

At the right time in the right place, the Marbleheaders, a group of white, black, Hispanic, and Native American soldiers, repeatedly altered the course of events, and their story shines new light on our understanding of the American Revolution. As historian Patrick K. O’Donnell recounts, beginning nearly a decade before the war started, Marbleheaders such as Elbridge Gerry and Azor Orne spearheaded the break with Britain and helped shape the United States through governing, building alliances, seizing British ships, forging critical supply lines, and establishing the origins of the US Navy.

The Marblehead Regiment, led by John Glover, became truly indispensable. Marbleheaders battled at Lexington and on Bunker Hill and formed the elite Guard that protected George Washington, foreshadowing today’s Secret Service. Then the special operations–like regiment, against all odds, conveyed 2,400 of Washington’s men across the ice-filled Delaware River on Christmas night of 1776, delivering the surprise attack on Trenton that changed the course of history . . .

The Marbleheaders’ story, never fully told before now, makes The Indispensables a vital addition to the literature of the American Revolution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Johnny Get Your Gun: A Personal Narrative of the Somme, Ypres & Arras *




  







At the age of seventeen-and-a-half, full of idealism and patriotism, John Tucker enlisted as an Infantryman in the London Kensington Regiment and reached France, after training, in August 1915. Against all odds he survived three years of bitter trench warfare, was seriously wounded, and returned to Blighty a few months before Armistice Day. During those years he took part in the Battle of the Somme, the battles of Arras and Cambrai, and the Third Battle of Ypres. Yet though his patriotism remained unflinching, his idealism gave way to the grim realities of day to day survival in the trenches and, as he began to understand what constitutes courage, he grew from boyhood to manhood.

The author contrasts the beauties of the French countryside with the ugliness of widespread death and destruction, and paints a picture of French country life hardly less squalid than the soldiers' own lot. But above all, he makes the reader realise what it was like to fight in the war to end all wars.

These are the memoirs of one Infantryman, but through his eyes a vivid canvas of the whole war gradually unfolds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The History of Air Intercept Radar & the British Nightfighter 1935–1959: 1935-1959 *




  









This detailed history of Air Intercept radar traces the development of this vital military technology with the Royal Air Force during WWII.

In the years after World War I, the United Kingdom was desperate to develop some form of protection from an enemy air strike. As early as 1923, the British Army had devised “sound mirrors” that could detect aircraft up to twelve miles away. This technical history traces the development of military radar technology from this early, experimental phase to the creation of the first air-to-air radar systems and their uses in battle. Historian Ian White sets this fascinating narrative within the larger political, military, economic and technological context of the era.

Through World War II, Air Intercept radar was a vital asset in protecting RAF bomber forces as well as the country itself. But developing the technology required the tireless work of physicists and engineers in the Air Ministry Research Establishment, particularly members of the Establishment’s Airborne Group working under Dr. Edward Bowen. Their Airborne Interception radars, such as the AI Mk. IV, were used in Blenheim night-fighters during the winter Blitz and by Mosquito during the Baedeker Raids.

This in-depth history covers the introduction of centimetric technology at the Telecommunications Research Establishment, the creation of centimetric AI, and their installation in the Beaufighter and later marks of the Mosquito. It describes the creation of the Radiation Laboratory at MIT and concludes with a section on further developments during the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Build Up to the Beginning (Air War Market Garden Book 1) *




  







This is the first volume of a most impressive tribute and accurate four part work that uniquely presents a complete account of the air operations throughout Market-Garden in September 1944 when British, US and Polish airborne troops made a gallant attempt to seize and hold bridges across the Lower Rhine in Holland as a springboard for crossing into Germany. Market, the aerial side of the proceedings, was at the time the largest airborne operation in history. In this unprecedented and insightful account, the exploits of the First Allied Airborne Army are relayed in full detail; supplemented with historical notes regarding the ground operations, this is sure to offer an unparalleled account of the events as they unfolded in the skies above Holland.

If successful, the war could be over by Christmas. What could go wrong? That it did and on such a massive scale is the underlying theme throughout this series. The action was at times very confused, so a narrative of events contained in sixteen timelines at intervals throughout this series cuts through the fog of battle to explain the situation from its over-optimistic beginning to the tragic conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*So Near and Yet So Far (Air War Market Garden Book 2) *




  







This is the second volume in a meticulously researched four-part series that provides a comprehensive insight into the aerial exploits at Operation 'Market Garden' in September 1944.

In an interesting method of presenting the information, the authors arrangement of British, American, Dutch and German personal narrative interspersed with factual material offers a more personalized view of the war through the eyes of the hard-pressed Allied airborne troops who were actually there in the thick of the action. They take you steadily through the bitter house-to-house fighting in Eindhoven, Nijmegen and Arnhem and the fanatical attempts to keep open the narrow road to permit XXX Corps to reach and relieve Colonel John Frosts men, outnumbered and out-gunned at Arnhem Bridge. They reveal the frustration and bitter disappointment in the battles of the drop zones, the bloody fight for the bridges across the Rhine and the almost suicidal second and third lifts to re-supply the troops holding on precariously, fighting desperately, tenaciously and bravely to prevent their positions being overrun in the face of overwhelming enemy superiority. Stories of individual heroism act to humanize this period of wartime history, which is often reduced to mere facts. Timelines detail the day-to-day events happening in all areas of the battle both on the ground and in the air and also add weight to the story in hand, whilst carefully selected archive images work to supplement the text perfectly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/29/22.

Currently $3.

*The Air Force Way of War: U.S. Tactics and Training after Vietnam *




  








“Laslie chronicles how the Air Force worked its way from the catastrophe of Vietnam through the triumph of the Gulf War, and beyond.” —Robert M. Farley, author of Grounded

The U.S. Air Force’s poor performance in Operation Linebacker II and other missions during Vietnam was partly due to the fact that they had trained their pilots according to methods devised during World War II and the Korean War, when strategic bombers attacking targets were expected to take heavy losses. Warfare had changed by the 1960s, but the USAF had not adapted. Between 1972 and 1991, however, the Air Force dramatically changed its doctrines and began to overhaul the way it trained pilots through the introduction of a groundbreaking new training program called “Red Flag.”

In The Air Force Way of War, Brian D. Laslie examines the revolution in pilot instruction that Red Flag brought about after Vietnam. The program’s new instruction methods were dubbed “realistic” because they prepared pilots for real-life situations better than the simple cockpit simulations of the past, and students gained proficiency on primary and secondary missions instead of superficially training for numerous possible scenarios. In addition to discussing the program’s methods, Laslie analyzes the way its graduates actually functioned in combat during the 1980s and ’90s in places such as Grenada, Panama, Libya, and Iraq. Military historians have traditionally emphasized the primacy of technological developments during this period and have overlooked the vital importance of advances in training, but Laslie’s unprecedented study of Red Flag addresses this oversight through its examination of the seminal program.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/30/22.

Currently $1.

*The Defiant (Star Legend Book 6)*













Forced to face an unknown fate

When Taylan Ellis found her kids, she thought her life of adventure was over. She looked forward to raising her children on a new, peaceful Earth, where the scientific revelations of friendly aliens are changing the world for the better.

The Britannic Alliance has other plans for her. Skein mappers, who chart the newly discovered connections between all things, say Taylan still has a role to play.

The Alliance asks her to travel with her children aboard their latest starship, the Defiant, to challenge the hostile entities who threaten the planet with their deadly games.

If she agrees, her kids’ lives will be in danger. If she refuses, human civilization will be at risk.

The Defiant is the sixth and final book in the epic space fantasy series, Star Legend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mine *




  








A psychopathic female fugitive provokes a mother’s vengeance in this terrifying thriller by the New York Times–bestselling author of Gone South and Boy’s Life.

Back in the 1960s, Mary Terrell shot and killed a man. A former member of the fanatical Storm Front Brigade—a splinter group of the notorious Weathermen—Terrell has stayed one step ahead of the FBI for decades. Living with numerous identities and menial jobs, Terrell’s only constants in life have been LSD, psychotic delusions of motherhood, and murderous rage.

The sixties are long gone, but Mary is still out there. Now, provoked by a message she reads in Rolling Stone, she’s convinced that the surviving leader of her old band of radicals wants to build a life with her. So one night, Mary sneaks into the maternity ward of an Atlanta hospital.

Laura Clayborne has a successful career and now, a newborn baby. She’s the type of person who is sensitive to suffering and injustice. But the kidnapping of her infant son has brought out a white-hot fury. She’s not going to sit and wait while the FBI investigates. She’s going after Mary herself—headlong and relentless—on a twisting and violent cross-country pursuit to get her child back. But to track a madwoman, Laura will have to think like one . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dave Barry Is Not Taking This Sitting Down *




  








Pulitzer Prize-winning humorist Dave Barry is a pretty amiable guy. But lately, he’s been getting a little worked up. What could make a mild-mannered man of words so hot under the collar? Well, a lot of things–like bad public art, Internet millionaires, SUVs, Regis Philbin . . . and even bigger problems, like

• The slower-than-deceased-livestock left-lane drivers who apparently believe that the right lane is sacred and must never come in direct contact with tires
• The parent-misery quotient of last-minute school science fair projects
• Day trading and other careers that never require you to take off your bathrobe
• The plague of the low-flow toilets, which is so bad that even in Miami, where you can buy drugs just by opening your front door and yelling “Hey! I want some crack,” you can’t even sell your first born to get a normal-flushing toilet

Dave Barry is not taking any of this sitting down. He’s going to stand up for the rights of all Americans against ridiculously named specialty “–chino” coffees and the IRS. Just as soon as he gets the darn toilet flushed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bolivar: The South American Liberator *




  








This acclaimed military biography of the great Venezuelan revolutionary “captures the passion and frenzy of this extraordinary life” (Kirkus).

In a series of brutal wars against the Spanish Imperial military machine, Simon Bolivar freed a vast domain of South America from Spanish colonial rule—some 800,000 square miles that would become six countries. The ferocity of his leadership earned him the grudging nickname “the devil” from his enemies. His astonishing resilience in the face of military defeat and seemingly hopeless odds, as well as riding tens of thousands of miles across the most inhospitable territories on earth, earned him the name Culo de Hierro—Iron Ass—among his soldiers.

It was one of the most spectacular military campaigns in history, fought against the backdrop of the Andean mountains, through immense flooded savannas, jungles, and shimmering deserts. Indeed the war itself was medieval—fought under warlords across huge spaces by horsemen with lances, and infantry with knives and machetes (as well as muskets). It was the last warriors’ war.

Although the creator of the northern half of Latin America, Bolivar inspired the whole continent and still does today. This is Robert Harvey’s gripping and authoritative biography of one of South America’s most cherished heroes and one of the world’s most accomplished military leaders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Brief History of the Future: A Brave and Controversial Look at the Twenty-First Century *




  







What will planet Earth be like in twenty years? At mid-century? In the year 2100? Prescient and convincing, this book is a must-read for anyone concerned about the future. Never has the world offered more promise for the future and been more fraught with dangers. Attali anticipates an unraveling of American hegemony as transnational corporations sever the ties linking free enterprise to democracy. World tensions will be primed for horrific warfare for resources and dominance. The ultimate question is: Will we leave our children and grandchildren a world that is not only viable but better, or in this nuclear world bequeath to them a planet that will be a living hell? Either way, he warns, the time to act is now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*40: A Doonesbury Retrospective 1970 to 1979 *




  







Created by the team that brought you The Complete Far Side and The Complete Calvin and Hobbes, the massive anthology 40 marks Doonesbury’s40th anniversary by examining in depth the characters that have given the strip such vitality. This first volume of the four-volume e-book edition of 40 covers the years 1970 to 1979 for the celebrated cartoon strip.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Yes, That Happened!: A Collection of Wildly Insane-But-True Stories in Pop Culture, Science, and History That Seniors Will Remember *




  








The wildly true historical events in this book will leave you scratching your head… or remembering the good old days!

From the gift J. Edgar Hoover gave twenty-year-old Shirley Temple to secret government tests on human subjects to medical treatments that made patients glow, this book covers strange historical facts and events that’ll get you thinking!

This book is the perfect way to relax, unwind, and learn something new that’ll impress your friends, make family dinners uncomfortable, or help you in some eventual trivia situation. Whatever your reason for loving weird history, we’ve got your back.

If you’ve been looking for a great gift for that history lover in your life, look no further! The range of facts in this book mean that there’s something for everyone and trust me, you won’t be disappointed by the bizarre tales contained within! So hurry up and grab your copy now!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*4:50 from Paddington: A Miss Marple Mystery (Miss Marple Mysteries Book 8 ) *




  








In Agatha Christie’s classic mystery 4:50 From Paddington, a woman in one train witnesses a murder occurring in another passing one…and only Miss Marple believes her story.

For an instant the two trains ran side by side. In that frozen moment, Elspeth McGillicuddy stared helplessly out of her carriage window as a man tightened his grip around a woman's throat. The body crumpled. Then the other train drew away. But who, apart from Mrs. McGillicuddy's friend Jane Marple, would take her story seriously? After all, there are no other witnesses, no suspects, and no case -- for there is no corpse, and no one is missing.

Miss Marple asks her highly efficient and intelligent young friend Lucy Eyelesbarrow to infiltrate the Crackenthorpe family, who seem to be at the heart of the mystery, and help unmask a murderer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Roderick Alleyn Mysteries Volume 1: A Man Lay Dead, Enter a Murderer, The Nursing Home Murder*




  






The first three Inspector Roderick Alleyn novels from “a peerless practitioner of the slightly surreal, English-village comedy-mystery” (Kirkus Reviews).

This volume includes three books in the classic detective series from the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master:

A Man Lay Dead: During a country-house party between the two world wars, servants bustle, gin flows, and the host, Sir Hubert Handesley, has invented a new and especially exciting version of that beloved parlor entertainment, The Murder Game . . .

Enter a Murderer: A policeman in the audience sees an all-too-real death scene on a London stage in a mystery “good enough to satisfy the most critical reader of detective stories” (The New York Times).

The Nursing Home Murder: A Member of Parliament has unexpectedly died on a visit the hospital, and any number of people could be suspects, including a sour surgeon, a besotted nurse, a resentful wife, and a cabinet full of political rivals . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blue Fire: A Riveting New Thriller (A Victoria Emerson Thriller Book 2)*




  








A thrilling new suspense novel with shades of The Stand and One Second After from the New York Times bestselling author of the Jonathan Grave series, that fans of Ben Coes and Brad Taylor won’t want to miss! In the wake of a global conflict that has devastated America, those who survived live in a world without technology or governance. They look to one woman—single mother and former West Virginia Congressperson Victoria Emerson—to lead and protect those determined to rebuild all they have lost…

“Engrossing…Fans of doomsday military thrillers will delight in the resilience of Gilstrap’s family of preppers and their quest for survival on their terms.” —Publishers Weekly

They call it Hell Day—a world war that lasted less than twenty-four hours. Nations unleashed weapons that destroyed more than a century’s worth of technology. Electrical grids cannot generate power. Communications and computers cannot run. And the remnants of the U. S. government cannot be depended upon. Those who survived must live as their ancestors did, off a land ruled by the whims of nature.

One-time congressional representative Victoria Emerson has become the new leader of the small town of Ortho, West Virginia. She has been struggling to provide food and shelter for the town’s inhabitants, while coping with desperate refugees. An autumn morning’s calm is shattered when her teenage son sounds the alarm with the cry “Blue Fire”—the code phrase for imminent danger.

A band of National Guardsmen intends to take Ortho and its resources for themselves. They have enough soldiers and firepower to eliminate anyone who dares to stop them. But Victoria swore an oath to defend and protect her people, and she isn’t about to surrender. It’s time to tap into the traditional American values of courage, ingenuity, and determination—and fight fire with fire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Claire Whitcomb Western Collection: Retribution, Gunslinger, Legend *




  








If you're into action and adventure and enjoy well-researched stories set in the Old West, you’re going to love Claire Whitcomb!

Take a thrilling ride from the boom towns of Colorado filled with charlatans and unsung heroes, to the infamous shootout at the OK Corral in Tombstone, Arizona Territory. Hunt a notorious outlaw through the unforgiving Sonoran Desert, filled with renegade Apache, rattlesnakes, and rumors of gold.

Meticulously researched, the books follow Claire Whitcomb as she crosses paths with some of history's most notable figures, including Wyatt Earp and Doc Holliday. Find out what really happened during the 30-second shootout that echoed around the world and landed Tombstone on the map.

Filled with interesting facts gleaned from deep research and interviews with experts on the era, the Claire Whitcomb Western Collection combines all the thrills and action you've come to expect from D.V.’s books with an exciting take on what really happened in the Old West.

Download this exciting new adventure series readers are raving about!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Night over Water *




  








#1 New York Times bestselling author Ken Follett takes to the skies in this classic novel of international suspense. Set in the early days of World War II, Night over Water captures the daring and desperation of ordinary people caught in extraordinary circumstances—in prose as compelling as history itself. . . . 

September 1939. England is at war with Nazi Germany. In Southampton, the world's most luxurious airliner—the legendary Pan Am Clipper—takes off for its final flight to neutral America. Aboard are the cream of society and the dregs of humanity, all fleeing the war for reasons of their own . . . shadowed by a danger they do not know exists . . . and heading straight into a storm of violence, intrigue, and betrayal. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Prepper Jack: Hunting Lee Child's Jack Reacher (The Hunt for Jack Reacher Series Book 12) *




  








This time it’s personal.

“Make some coffee. You’ll read all night.” Lee Child

FBI Special Agent Kim Otto receives a kidnapper’s cryptic message in the middle of the night. The Hunt for Jack Reacher turns personal when the victims have a tenuous connection to Reacher...

...and a stronger connection to her.

Innocent preppers are caught in the fallout as ruthless cartels battling for American drug dollars seek to devastate the community and destroy the people who live there.

After Otto is attacked and nearly killed, she accepts that she needs a partner she can rely on to finish the mission. But viable candidates are thin on the ground.

The best man for the job is Jack Reacher, and he owes her. Problem is, Reacher is always in the wind. She can’t afford to wait.

Kim Otto is forced to execute a daring rescue mission to bring down the cartel’s leader and save the preppers at Glen Haven commune.

Will she die trying? And what about Reacher?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Monkeys, Myths, and Molecules: Separating Fact from Fiction in the Science of Everyday Life *




  








The bestselling popular science author “has made it his mission to tackle myths about science and the so-called experts who spread them” (CBC Radio).

The internet is a powerful beast when it comes to science; the answer to any query you may have is just a few keystrokes away. But when there are multiple answers from various sources, how do we know what information is reliable? In Monkeys, Myths, and Molecules, bestselling author Dr. Joe Schwarcz takes a critical look at how facts are misconstrued in the media. He debunks the myths surrounding canned food, artificial dyes, SPF, homeopathy, cancer, chemicals, and much more.

Unafraid to expose the sheer nonsense people are led to believe about health, food, drugs, and our environment, Dr. Joe confronts pseudoscience and convincingly and entertainingly advocates for a scientific approach to everyday life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How to Survive in Medieval England*




  








An in-depth guide to life in medieval England, including class, housing, spirituality, fashion, grooming, food, commerce, jobs, health, law, war, and more.

Imagine you were transported back in time to Medieval England and had to start a new life there. Without mobile phones, ipads, internet, and social media networks, when transport means walking or, if you’re fortunate, horseback, how will you know where you are or what to do? Where will you live? What is there to eat? What shall you wear? How can you communicate when nobody speaks as you do and what about money? Who can you go to if you fall ill or are mugged in the street? However can you fit into and thrive in this strange environment full of odd people who seem so different from you?

All these questions and many more are answered in this new guidebook for time-travelers: How to Survive in Medieval England. A handy self-help guide with tips and suggestions to make your visit to the Middle Ages much more fun, this lively and engaging book will help the reader deal with the new experiences they may encounter and the problems that might occur. Know the laws so you don’t get into trouble or show your ignorance in an embarrassing faux pas.

Enjoy interviews with the celebrities of the day, from a businesswoman and a condemned felon, to a royal cook and King Richard III himself. Have a go at preparing medieval dishes and learn some new words to set the mood for your time-travelling adventure. Have an exciting visit but be sure to keep this book at hand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wondrous Times on the Frontier: America During the 1800s *




  








A lively history of the nineteenth-century American West from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author: “Glorious . . . Do not miss a page.” —Rocky Mountain News

Frontier life, Dee Brown writes, “was hard, unpleasant most of the time,” and “ lacking in almost all amenities or creature comforts.” And yet, tall tales were the genre of the day, and humor, both light and dark, was abundant. In this historical account, Brown examines the aspects of the frontier spirit that would come to assume so central a position in American mythology. Split into sections—“Gambling, Violence, and Merriment,” “Lawyers, Newsmen, and Other Professionals,” and “Misunderstood Minorities—it is mindful in its correction of certain stereotypes of Western life, and is a mesmerizing account of an untamed nation and its wild, resilient settlers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/30/22.

Currently $1.

*Silent Spring - Deadly Autumn of the Vietnam War *




  








When the last in-country Vietnam War Veteran dies this book–and all the other books written about that war–will still be here as a lasting testimonial to the betrayal of over three million men and women who served in the Country of South Vietnam by the very government who sent them there. There are no words or deeds that can change what happened in Vietnam, just our books that detail the horrific devastations the US military command and congressional leaders unleashed in Vietnam.

My book, Silent Spring - Deadly Autumn of the Vietnam War (SSDAVW) may have been written too late to help the now aging Vietnam Veteran soldiers with their toxic exposures and many diverse illnesses, but it’s not too late to help future generations of military personnel from encountering the same fate. SSDAVW is a real-life chronicle written in sorrow with hope for future generations of soldiers. It’s a surreal voyage into everything the US government hasn’t told you about the Vietnam War and doesn’t want you to know. It’s a book that cuts through to the heart of the circumstances and deadly chemicals used throughout the war. Many of the same toxic ingredients are still being used today not only on soldiers but all over America too. Even today as you read this write-up, the only thing that has changed is the names of what they are now calling the harmful compounds! This book is more than a memoir; it’s an investigative journey into the conditions US service personnel served under, and the scars we carried with us for decades. The unfortunate truth is –as soldiers– we were expendable in Vietnam, and our soldiers will be expendable in the future if we do nothing to help protect our next generation of warriors!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/01/22.

Currently $2.

*Halo: Silent Storm: A Master Chief Story*




  








A Master Chief story and original full-length novel set in the Halo universe—based on the New York Times bestselling video game series!

2526. It has been a year since humanity engaged in its destructive first contact with a theocratic military alliance of alien races known as the Covenant. Now the hostilities have led to open war, and the United Nations Space Command understands virtually nothing about its new enemy. There are only two certainties—the Covenant is determined to eradicate humanity, and they have the superior technology to do just that. The UNSC’s only hope lies with the Spartans: enhanced supersoldiers raised and trained from childhood via a clandestine black ops project to be living weapons. Their designated commander, Petty Officer John-117, has been assigned to lead the Spartans on a desperate counterattack designed to rock the Covenant back on its heels, and to buy humanity the time it needs to gather intelligence and prepare its defenses.

But not everyone wants the Spartans to succeed. A coalition of human insurrectionist leaders believes an alliance with the Covenant to be its best hope of finally winning independence from the Unified Earth Government. To further their plans, the insurrectionists have dispatched a sleeper agent to sabotage the UNSC counterattack—and ensure that John-117 and the Spartans never return from battle....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Halo: Shadows of Reach: A Master Chief Story *




  








USA TODAY BESTSELLER

A Master Chief story and original full-length novel set in the Halo universe—based on the New York Times bestselling video game series!

October 2559. It has been a year since the renegade artificial intelligence Cortana issued a galaxy-wide ultimatum, subjecting many worlds to martial law under the indomitable grip of her Forerunner weapons. Outside her view, the members of Blue Team—John-117, the Master Chief; Fred-104; Kelly-087; and Linda-058—are assigned from the UNSC Infinity to make a covert insertion onto the ravaged planet Reach.

Their former home and training ground—and the site of humanity’s most cataclysmic military defeat near the end of the Covenant War—Reach still hides myriad secrets after all these years. Blue Team’s mission is to penetrate the rubble-filled depths of CASTLE Base and recover top-secret assets locked away in Dr. Catherine Halsey’s abandoned laboratory—assets which may prove to be humanity’s last hope against Cortana.

But Reach has been invaded by a powerful and ruthless alien faction, who have their own reasons for being there. Establishing themselves as a vicious occupying force on the devastated planet, this enemy will soon transform Blue Team’s simple retrieval operation into a full-blown crisis. And with the fate of the galaxy hanging in the balance, mission failure is not an option…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Glory Lane *




  








A mind-blowing cosmic adventure from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of the Adventures of Pip & Flinx.

It’s just another boring late night in Albuquerque, New Mexico, for Seeth, a disillusioned punk rocker with too much time on his hands and too little money. That is, until he heads to a bowling alley and runs into Kerwin, a geeky graduate student who’s there doing research for a sociology assignment. While trying to distract Kerwin from his scholarly pursuits, Seeth notices two burly cops trying to unlawfully arrest a lone bowler, and for laughs, he jumps in to save him.

When it turns out the bowler, the cops, and even the bowling ball are all different races of aliens involved in an interstellar chase, Seeth and Kerwin find themselves on a ship careening through space—protecting a mysterious, all-powerful lifeform that might possibly be the most valuable thing in the universe.

Seeth’s found the excitement he wanted. And he didn’t even have to leave Albuquerque—just Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Midshipman Henry Gallant in Space (The Henry Gallant Saga Book 1)*




  








As the last starfighter, only Henry Gallant can stop the alien invasion.

In an era of genetic engineering, Henry Gallant is the only Natural left in the United Planets' fleet.

With the fleet on the verge of annihilation from invading aliens, analyzing the captured computer in Gallant's possession is critical to stopping the invasion. He can expect no help as he navigates through threatening aliens on his way to Mars. His shipmates doubt he is up to the challenge.

But as the last starfighter in Squadron 111, the lives of his shipmates, as well as a good many others, depend on Henry Gallant.

For Fans of Honor Harrington and Horatio Hornblower.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Midshipman Henry Gallant at the Academy (The Henry Gallant Saga Book 9) *




  








As I retire as Fleet Admiral of the United Planets, I consider it my duty to reveal the internal struggles that helped shape my character while I was developing into a naval officer. From my arrival at the Mars Space Academy as a naive lad of fifteen, I persevered through two grueling training years until my deployment to active duty aboard the battlecruiser, Repulse.

My memories of those years are often blurred by volatile emotions. But I will endeavor to recall them as objectively as possible so that those who come after me may learn from my missteps.

While my appointment to the academy was exciting, I arrived penniless and friendless. At first, everything was bewildering and overwhelming. I had no idea how this journey as a naval officer would end, nor did I ever dream of someday reaching my current rank. Still, the extraordinary trials and ordeals I endured during those nascent days serviced me well as I prepared to face the professional and personal challenges to come.

The greatest truth I have learned is . . . courage is contagious.

Sincerely,
Henry Gallant
Fleet Admiral of the United Planets


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lost at L3: A Sci-Fi Comedy Adventure *




  






*“Upon my soul, Lost at L3 is the very essence of a light-hearted escape, something I dare say we could all use.” – Robinson Crusoe*

Lost at the far side of the sun, two pilots, five space tourists, and one fluffy dog explore a miniature planet steeped in mystery. The planet is small enough to circumnavigate in a few hours. Treetop clouds form in unusual shapes. And what’s that rumble each morning? Even their remarkably perceptive pup hasn’t figured that one out. Will they be marooned forever? It will take scientific ingenuity and a good sense of humor, but these marginally clever castaways stand a chance. And even if they don’t make it home, being lost was never more fun.

*“When I was lost in Oz, all I kept saying to everybody was ‘I want to go home.’ Maybe they should try that?” – Dorothy Gale

“Hey, Skipper, Mary Ann says her new diet is reading space adventure stories because they make you weightless.” – Gilligan

“A fine story, well crafted, with quirky characters. I especially enjoyed the dog.” – Wilson, the volleyball*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Anger Management (Adrenaline Rush Book 3) *




  








Washed up actor Ben "Coop" Cooper was injected with an experimental alien virus that saved his life, erased years of alcohol abuse from his liver, and made him thirty years younger.

It also created Dyrk, the secondary personality living in his head who believes himself to be an action hero.

Together, Coop and Dyrk saved Titan from the Box, a race of machine intelligences. Along the way, they rescued the source of the virus, the lifeform named Potato.

It’s not over until the alien that could cure everything sings…

The Box have returned to Titan, sending a squad of killer robot avatars to retrieve Potato, their most holy of objects. They also want Dr. Acorns, the researcher who created the experimental virus.

They'll take her dead or alive. For a machine intelligence bent on revenge, they’re not picky.

Tycho, a braindead, comatose teenager who was also part of Acorns’ experiment, has woken up.

The lights are on, but no one's home. She's operating on instincts and reflexes honed from exposure to thousands of hours of post-apocalyptic war movies, leaving her a zombie killing machine. Her only hope lies with Coop and Dyrk.

Coop and Dyrk must find a way to defeat the Box, save Jess, and restore Tycho. It’s a lot for one man and his splinter personality, but they’re not without allies.

Will the assistance of an alien crime boss with a vendetta against the Box hinder or harm them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Yesterday's Son (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 11) *




  








The Romulans attack the planet Gateway, where Federation scientists are studying the Guardian of Forever -- the mysterious portal to the past.

The Starship Enterprise™ must protect the Guardian -- or destroy it. But Spock has already used the portal to journey to the past. On the planet Sarpedion, 5,000 years ago, Spock knew a beautiful, primitive woman. Now he has gone back to meet his son!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek III: The Search for Spock: Movie Tie-In Novelization (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 17) *




  








No one on the Enterprise can believe that Mr. Spock is gone...

As the crew grieves for Mr. Spock, the awesome Genesis Device, now controlled by the Federation, has transformed an inert nebula into a new planet teeming with life. But Genesis can also destroy existing worlds. The creators of the Device want it given freely to the Galaxy. But Starfleet Command fears that it will become a force for evil. And the enemies of the Federation will not rest until they seize it -- as their most powerful weapon in the battle to conquer the Galaxy!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Spock's World (Star Trek: The Original Series) *




  








It is the twenty-third century. On the planet Vulcan, a crisis of unprecedented proportion has caused the convocation of the planet's ruling council -- and summoned the U.S.S. Enterprise™ from halfway across the galaxy, to bring Vulcan's most famous son home in its hour of need.

As Commander Spock, his father Sarek, and Captain James T. Kirk struggle to preserve Vulcan's future, the planet's innermost secrets are laid before us, from its beginnings millions of years ago to its savage prehistory, from merciless tribal warfare to medieval court intrigue, from the exploration of space to the the development of o'thia -- the ruling ethic of logic. And Spock -- torn between his duty to Starfleet and the unbreakable ties that bind him to Vulcan -- must find a way to reconcile both his own inner conflict and the external dilemma his planet faces...lest the Federation itself be ripped asunder.

Diane Duane, author of three previous bestselling STAR TREK novels and an episode of the new STAR TREK NEXT GENERATION® television series, as well as countless other bestselling science fiction and fantasy novels, has crafted a tale of unprecedented scope and imagination, at once a generations-spanning historical novel and a thrilling science fiction adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: The Original Series: Vulcan's Forge *




  







Just over a year ago, Captain James T. Kirk was lost to the Nexus while saving the U.S.S. Enterprise 1701-B from destruction. Aboard the science ship Intrepid II, Captain Spock, commanding some of his old crewmates, must face the loss of his closest friend. But while still in mourning for one friend, he must come to the aid of another.

Decades ago, Spock had teamed up with David Rabin, the young son of a Starfleet Captain, to fight an attempted coup on Vulcan that would have turned the planet's people away from the path of logic. Now a Starfleet officer, Captain David Rabin has been assigned to a harsh desert world much like Vulcan, where the Federation is determined to protect the lives of the inhabitants. But Rabin's efforts are being sabotaged and he has asked for Spock's help against the unknown forces that may well destroy the society he had come to save. While reflecting on his youthful adventure with David Rabin, Spock joins with Rabin to face an enemy out of their past and confront deadly Romulan treachery. In the process Spock will decide if the path of his life now leads back toward the family traditions he had once sought to escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vulcan's Heart (Star Trek: The Original Series) *




  








2239. Now a diplomat for the United Federation of Planets, Spock agrees to a bonding with Saavik, his former protégé and an accomplished Starfleet officer in her own right. More than a betrothal but less than a wedding, the sacred Vulcan rite is attended by both Spock's father, Sarek, and a nervous young Starfleet officer named Jean-Luc Picard.

Plans for the consummation of the pair's union are thrown off course when Spock receives a top-secret communication that lures him into the heart of the Romulan empire. Enmeshed in the treacherous political intrigues of the Romulan capital, undone by a fire that grows ever hotter within his blood, Spock must use all his logic and experience to survive a crisis that will ultimately determine the fate of empires!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Protectors (Star Trek: Voyager) *




  








An all-new novel that continues the epic saga of the Starship Voyager!

Following the destruction of four fleet vessels at the hands of the Omega Continuum, the U.S.S. Voyager and U.S.S. Demeter set course for a region of the Delta Quadrant far beyond anything previously explored. Captain Chakotay is determined to prove to Starfleet Command that the fleet’s ongoing mission is vital to Federation interests . . . and the key to doing so may lie in a distress call Voyager received nine years earlier but could not investigate.

Meanwhile, Vice Admiral Kathryn Janeway is recalled to the Alpha Quadrant for an evaluation period to determine her next assignment. Given the trauma she has recently endured, Admiral Akaar, Starfleet’s commander in chief, is questioning Janeway’s fitness to command the fleet. Janeway’s primary concern remains the fleet’s safety— for their mission to continue, she must find a way to secure the resources they require. But the uncertainty of her superior officers has left her powerless to act in their best interests.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Monsters in the Movies: 100 Years of Cinematic Nightmares *




  








From B-movie bogeymen and outer space oddities to big-budget terrors, Monsters in the Movies by legendary filmmaker John Landis showcases the greatest monsters ever to creep, fly, slither, stalk, or rampage across the Silver Screen!

Landis provides his own fascinating and entertaining insights into the world of moviemaking, while conducting in-depth "conversations" with leading monster makers, including David Cronenberg, Christopher Lee, John Carpenter, and Sam Raimi- to discuss some of the most petrifying monsters ever seen. He also surveys the historical origins of the archetypal monsters, such as vampires, zombies, and werewolves, and takes you behind the scenes to discover the secrets of those special-effects wizards who created such legendary frighteners as King Kong, Dracula, and Halloween's Michael Myers. With more than 1000 stunning movie stills and posters, this book is sure to keep even the most intense fright-seekers at the edge of their seats for hours!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Interesting Stories For Curious People: A Collection of Fascinating Stories About History, Science, Pop Culture *




  








*Want to impress your buddies at the bar?

Need to think of something interesting to do at the next family gathering?

Want to learn a bunch of random facts about history, science, true crime, and the paranormal?*

Pick up Interesting Stories for Curious People, the ultimate guidebook for a plethora of interesting facts about a whole bunch of several different topics. A quick read packed with information from cover to cover.

Here you will find out:


How did a Frenchman successfully use a spontaneous combustion defense during a murder trial?
How did a German teenager help end the Cold War?
Why did some really smart guys think foam houses would be the wave of the future?
What is a chupacabra and why are there two of them?
Did Cleopatra really die from a snake bite?
You’ll be glued to the pages of this book reading interesting fact after interesting fact as Interesting Stories for Curious People brings you the in-depth knowledge of some things you may have heard about and always wondered, but now will learn the truth. You’ll finally be able to separate fact from fiction and will be surprised to learn that some of the things you’ve been told, even by your teachers, was just plain wrong!

Whether you are a trivia maven or just a person who likes to learn new things, you’ll learn something new and find yourself entertained as you discover some of the most fascination criminals, ghost stories, strange habits of historical figures, and just weird things that are a part of our world. So open this book and your mind and see another side of things that you may not know existed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Outsider Agent: The Extraordinary Adventures of an Immigrant and Mystic in the FBI *




  








Anthony Arismendi moved to the United States from Venezuela as a teenager in the mid-seventies with the dream of becoming a US citizen and an FBI agent—despite the fact that he couldn’t speak a word of English.

Transplanted from the dangerous streets of Caracas, Arismendi’s unconventional thinking and out-of-the-box approach to life landed him in plenty of comical, often precarious situations. Still, he adapted his survival skills to a new culture, one harrowing day at a time, overcoming homelessness, prejudice, and poverty to achieve the impossible.

Profoundly inspirational, Arismendi’s unique blend of hard work, perseverance, and mysticism in the face of relentless adversity reminds us that our reservoirs of courage and determination run far deeper than we know—and that we should never give up on our dreams, no matter how out of reach they might seem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Threat: How the FBI Protects America in the Age of Terror and Trump *




  








#1 New York Times Bestseller
#1 Washington Post Bestseller
#1 Wall Street Journal Bestseller

On March 16, 2018, just twenty-six hours before his scheduled retirement from the organization he had served with distinction for more than two decades, Andrew G. McCabe was fired from his position as deputy director of the FBI. President Donald Trump celebrated on Twitter: "Andrew McCabe FIRED, a great day for the hard working men and women of the FBI - A great day for Democracy."

In The Threat: How the FBI Protects America in the Age of Terror and Trump, Andrew G. McCabe offers a dramatic and candid account of his career, and an impassioned defense of the FBI's agents, and of the institution's integrity and independence in protecting America and upholding our Constitution.

McCabe started as a street agent in the FBI's New York field office, serving under director Louis Freeh. He became an expert in two kinds of investigations that are critical to American national security: Russian organized crime—which is inextricably linked to the Russian state—and terrorism. Under Director Robert Mueller, McCabe led the investigations of major attacks on American soil, including the Boston Marathon bombing, a plot to bomb the New York subways, and several narrowly averted bombings of aircraft. And under James Comey, McCabe was deeply involved in the controversial investigations of the Benghazi attack, the Clinton Foundation's activities, and Hillary Clinton's use of a private email server when she was secretary of state.

The Threat recounts in compelling detail the time between Donald Trump's November 2016 election and McCabe's firing, set against a page-turning narrative spanning two decades when the FBI's mission shifted to a new goal: preventing terrorist attacks on Americans. But as McCabe shows, right now the greatest threat to the United States comes from within, as President Trump and his administration ignore the law, attack democratic institutions, degrade human rights, and undermine the U.S. Constitution that protects every citizen.

Important, revealing, and powerfully argued, The Threat tells the true story of what the FBI is, how it works, and why it will endure as an institution of integrity that protects America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Pruning the Dead (A Garden Squad Mystery Book 1) *




  








Post-retirement aches and pains can’t prevent sixty-five-year-old Lilly Jayne from keeping the most manicured garden in Goosebush, Massachusetts. But as a murder mystery blooms in the sleepy New England town, can a green thumb weed out a killer?

With hundreds flocking to her inaugural garden party, meticulous Lilly Jayne hasn’t left a single petal out of place. But the picture-perfect gathering turns unruly upon the arrival of Merilee Frank, Lily’s ex-husband’s catty third wife. Merilee lives for trouble, so no one is surprised after she drinks too much, shoves a guest into the koi pond, and gets escorted off the property. The real surprise comes days later—when Merilee is found dead in a pile of mulch . . .

Lilly wishes she could stick to pruning roses and forget about Merilee’s murder—until her best friend and ex become suspects in an overgrown homicide case. Now, aided by the Garden Squad, an unlikely group of amateur crime solvers with a knack for planting, Lilly knows she has limited time to identify the true culprit and restore order to Goosebush. Because if the murderer’s plot isn’t nipped in the bud, another victim could be pushing up daisies!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Digging Up the Remains (A Garden Squad Mystery Book 3) *




  








A festive fall is in full swing in Goosebush, Massachusetts, but when a snoopy reporter is felled by foul play, it’s up to Lilly and her Garden Squad to spook out a killer . . .

Between hosting a haunted house on her lawn, serving on the town’s 400th Anniversary Planning Committee, and prepping for the Fall Festival’s 10k fundraiser, Lilly’s hands are full. She doesn’t have time for prickly newspaper reporter Tyler Crane, who’s been creeping around town, looking for dirt on Goosebush’s most notable families . . . until he’s found dead on the race route moments before the start.

An unfortunate accident? Or did Tyler unearth a secret that someone in Goosebush is willing to kill to keep? By planting nasty rumors and cultivating fear, Tyler sowed a fair share of ill will during his brief time in town. Weeding through the suspects will be thorny, but Lilly and her Garden Squad are determined to root out the autumnal assassin before the Fall Festival flops . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Raylan: A Novel (Raylan Givens Book 3) *




  








“Elmore Leonard can write circles around almost anybody active in the crime novel today.”
—New York Times Book Review

The revered New York Times bestselling author, recognized as “America’s greatest crime writer” (Newsweek), brings back U.S. Marshal Raylan Givens, the mesmerizing hero of Pronto, Riding the Rap, and the hit FX series Justified.

With the closing of the Harlan County, Kentucky, coal mines, marijuana has become the biggest cash crop in the state. A hundred pounds of it can gross $300,000, but that’s chump change compared to the quarter million a human body can get you—especially when it’s sold off piece by piece.

So when Dickie and Coover Crowe, dope-dealing brothers known for sampling their own supply, decide to branch out into the body business, it’s up to U.S. Marshal Raylan Givens to stop them. But Raylan isn’t your average marshal; he’s the laconic, Stetson-wearing, fast-drawing lawman who juggles dozens of cases at a time and always shoots to kill. But by the time Raylan finds out who’s making the cuts, he’s lying naked in a bathtub, with Layla, the cool transplant nurse, about to go for his kidneys.

The bad guys are mostly gals this time around: Layla, the nurse who collects kidneys and sells them for ten grand a piece; Carol Conlan, a hard-charging coal-mine executive not above ordering a cohort to shoot point-blank a man who’s standing in her way; and Jackie Nevada, a beautiful sometime college student who can outplay anyone at the poker table and who suddenly finds herself being tracked by a handsome U.S. marshal.

Dark and droll, Raylan is pure Elmore Leonard—a page-turner filled with the sparkling dialogue and sly suspense that are the hallmarks of this modern master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Neighbors (River Glen Book 3)*




  








If you lived here
It’s one of the most exclusive addresses in town—a luxury development with pristine lawns and steep price tags. But there are unforgiving people living in the Villages, who know your secrets and have plenty of their own . . . secrets that no one lives to tell . . .

You’d be dead by now.
Mackenzie Laughlin has reluctantly moved to the Villages as bodyguard to Daley Carrera, who claims someone is pranking her and her husband. Mac expects a simple case of petty squabbles between new and longtime residents. Instead, she hears rumors of squalid affairs and sinister disappearances that tie in to a missing persons investigation led by her partner, Jesse James Taft.

Welcome to the neighborhood . . .
Behind every door and every smile, there are grudges that run deep and dangerous. Mac and Taft are being marked as targets, but why? Figuring out who to trust is the key to uncovering a killer who has no qualms about killing again. The neighbors are watching. And if getting into the Villages was difficult, getting out alive may be impossible . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Bank of Fear: A Novel *




  








"Sizzling…engrossing all the way." —Los Angeles Times Book Review


Hit men stalk computer analyst Lina Alwen and financial investigator Sam Hoffman in pursuit of the knowledge the pair may have regarding a late Iraqi dictator’s billions. From London to Switzerland, and from Baghdad to the mysterious corners of the just-budding Internet, this spy thriller covers the map to uncover a world of corruption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3..
.

*Falling: A Novel *




  








#1 NATIONAL BESTSELLER * NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“T. J. Newman has written the perfect thriller! A must-read.” —Gillian Flynn
“Stunning and relentless. This is Jaws at 35,000 feet.” —Don Winslow
“Falling is the best kind of thriller…Nonstop, totally authentic suspense.” —James Patterson
“Amazing...Intense suspense, shocks, and scares...Chilling.” —Lee Child

You just boarded a flight to New York.

There are one hundred and forty-three other passengers onboard.

What you don’t know is that thirty minutes before the flight your pilot’s family was kidnapped.

For his family to live, everyone on your plane must die.

The only way the family will survive is if the pilot follows his orders and crashes the plane.

Enjoy the flight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Carte Blanche: The New James Bond Novel (James Bond - Extended Series Book 37) *




  








James Bond as you've never sen him before...in the smashing new thriller and #1 international bestseller from Jeffrey Deaver.

A Night Action alert calls James Bond away from dinner with a beautiful woman. Headquarters has decrypted an electronic whisper—plans for a devastating attack:

Casualties estimated in the thousands, British interests adversely affected.

James Bond, in his early thirties and already a veteran of the Afghan War, has been recruited to a new organization. Conceived in the post-9/11 world, it operates independent of MI5, MI6, and the Ministry of Defense, its very existence deniable. Its aim: to protect the Realm, by any means necessary.

And Agent 007 has been given carte blanche to do whatever it takes to fulfill his mission...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Quantum Guide to Life: How The Laws Of Physics Explain Our Lives From Laziness To Love *




  








Learn how quantum physics affects your daily life and discover practical ways to put that knowledge to good use!

Ever wonder why you always seem to seek the easiest and shortest way to accomplish something? And why is it


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Scottish History: Strange but True*




  







This book contains hundreds of ‘strange but true’ stories about Scottish history. Arranged into a miniature history of Scotland, and with bizarre and hilarious true tales for every era, it will delight anyone with an interest in Scotland’s past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fighting for the United States, Executed in Britain: US Soldiers Court-Martialled in WWII *




  







This book relates a chapter of American military history which many people would rather forget.

When the United States came to the aid of Britain in 1942, the arrival of American troops was greeted with unreserved enthusiasm, but unfortunately, wartime sometimes brings out the worst, as well as the best, in people. A small number of the soldiers abused the hospitality they received by committing murders and rapes against British civilians. Some of these men were hanged or shot at Shepton Mallet Prison in Somerset, which had been handed over for the use of the American armed forces. Due to a treaty between Britain and America, those accused of such offences faced an American court martial, rather than a British civilian court, which gave rise to some curious anomalies. Although rape had not been a capital crime in Britain for over a century, it still carried the death penalty under American military law and so the last executions for rape in Britain were carried out at this time in Shepton Mallet. 

Fighting For the United States, Executed in Britain tells the story of every American soldier executed in Britain during the Second World War. The majority of the executed soldiers were either black or Hispanic, reflecting the situation in the United States itself, where the ethnicity of the accused person often played a key role in both convictions and the chances of subsequently being executed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.


*Red Army into the Reich *




  








A detailed narrative of how the Red Army pushed west and into Berlin in 1945.

The last year of the war saw Russian offensives that cleared the Germans out of their final strongholds in Finland and the Baltic states, before advancing into Finnmark in Norway and the east European states that bordered Germany: Poland, Czechoslovakia and Hungary. By spring 1945 the Red Army had reached to Vienna and the Balkans, and had thrust deep into Germany where they met American, French and British troops advancing from the west. The final days of the Third Reich were at hand. Berlin was first surrounded, then attacked and taken. Hitler’s suicide and his successors’ unconditional surrender ended the war.

For writers and historians who concentrate on the Western Allies and the battles in France and the Low Countries, the Eastern Front comes as a shock. The sheer size of both the territories and the forces involved; the savagery of both weather and the fighting; the appalling suffering of the civilian populations of all countries and the wreckage of towns and cities—it’s no wonder that words like Armageddon are used to describe the annihilation.

Red Army into the Reich combines a narrative history, contemporary photographs and maps with images of memorials, battlefield survivors and then & now views. It may come as a surprise to the western reader to see how many memorials there are to Russia’s Great Patriotic War and those to the losses suffered by the countries who spent so long under the murderous Nazi regime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/01/22.

Currently $3.

*Eyes of the Fleet Over Vietnam: RF-8 Crusader Combat Photo-Reconnaissance Missions *




  








Photo reconnaissance played a significant role during the Cold War, however it remained unknown to the public for many years because its product and methods remained classified for security purposes. While the U-2 gets most of the credit, low-level photo reconnaissance played an equally important role and was essential to target selection and bomb damage assessment during the Vietnam War. Moreover the contribution of naval aviation photo reconnaissance to the bombing effort in Vietnam is largely an untold story. This book highlights the role of the unarmed supersonic RF-8A/G photo-Crusader throughout the war, and also the part played by its F-8 and F-4 escort fighters.

Veteran and historian Kenneth Jack pieces together the chronological history of photo recon in the Vietnam War between 1964 and 1972, describing all types of missions undertaken, including several Crusader vs. MiG dogfights and multiple RF-8 shootdowns with their associated, dramatic rescues. The narrative focuses on Navy Photo Squadron VFP-63, but also dedicates chapters to VFP-62 and Marine VMCJ-1. Clandestine missions conducted over Laos began 1964, becoming a congressionally authorized war after the Tonkin Gulf incident in August 1964. VFP-63 played a role in that incident and thereafter sent detachments to Navy carriers for the remainder of the war. By war's end, they had lost 30 aircraft with 10 pilots killed, six POWs, and 14 rescued. The historical narrative is brought to life through vivid first-hand details of missions over intensely defended targets in Laos and North Vietnam. While most books on the Vietnam air war focus on fighter and bombing action, this book provides fresh insight into the air war through its focus on photo reconnaissance and coverage of both versions of the Crusader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/02/22.

Currently $1.

*Thrive Earth Return (Thrive Colony Corps Space Adventures Book 1)*




  








They thought Earth was dead.

Captain Sass Collier can’t die. A century ago, the Colony Corps carried her away to the stars. Because Earth was doomed.

She returns with tech advances from the colonies, hoping to restore the one best planet for humanity, and save isolated pockets of desperate survivors.

Instead her motley crew from the boonies finds not one, but three surviving worlds — Earth, Luna, and Mars. And she’s with the invading aliens.

Her homecoming starts with a bang.

The Northern League tyrannizes Earth now. They capture Sass and her ship to hold hostage against each other.

Can Sass save her crew from its most powerful foe ever – the mother world?

Join Thrive’s family of misfits for hard science fiction with rivets and fresh page-turning space adventure! Book 1 — new to Thrive? Start here!

Suggested for fans of Firefly, Lindsay Buroker's Star Kingdom, and Dennis Taylor’s Bobiverse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*War's Edge: Dead Heroes *




  








At the bleeding edge of space... 

"War's Edge puts the military back into military science fiction, in what is destined to be considered a classic along the lines of Starship Troopers, Dune, and The Forever War. Gritty action, military realism, compelling science fiction, and believable characters make this book a must read for sci-fi fans." Nathaniel Timberlake 

In the 35th Century, mankind has colonized vast reaches of space, yet war remains constant as galactic governments and interstellar corporations fight for control of resource-rich planets and lucrative interstellar trade routes. And if centuries of war has taught man one thing, it's that planets are valuable and lives are cheap.

In a desperate attempt to escape his current life, Mark Rizer drops out of his prestigious university and enlists in the elite Marines of the United Systems Alliance defense forces. It's a decision that will take him across the galaxy, first to endure a sadistic boot camp designed to transform him into a ruthless killing machine, and then to join the ranks of the hardened Marines of Murder Company.

Deployed to Verdant, a remote jungle moon at the edge of Alliance space, Mark finds himself fighting a ghostly enemy in an unending conflict where victories are measured in body counts and death is the only ticket home. The daily grind of combat patrols transforms good men into cold-blooded killers and weak ones into bitter memories. At the bleeding edge of space, Mark learns the true cost of war as he fights for his life, his platoon mates, and his humanity.

In the 35th Century, war has evolved.

Man hasn't.

Warning: This book contains graphic violence, profanity, and sexual content. It is intended for a mature audience. Reader discretion is advised.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*War's Edge: Blood & Steel *




  








"Bolder and more action packed than anything Ryan Aslesen has written before, this groin kicker of a book is the furthest thing from a bland, spineless sequel: it's a brutal, intense successor to the initial scifi masterpiece." -Nathaniel Timberlake

Galactic war.

On its heels after the disastrous Battle of Verdant, the United Systems Alliance is taken completely by surprise when the Galactic Union launches an all-out surprise offensive that captures planet after planet. Fear and panic spread like an oxygen fire as the Union invasion fleet makes a dash for the Alliance core worlds.

Sergeant Mark Rizer and the Marines and sailors of Sixth Fleet are lightyears from the front, still licking their wounds after the bitter defeat on Verdant. But there is no time to rest, for General Hella is planning a daring--perhaps suicidal--operation to finally halt the Union juggernaut.

As the Alliance launches its first offensive of the war, Rizer and his Marines find themselves in the midst of a brutal campaign to retake the Union-occupied planet Stavanger. Fighting house-to-house and hand-to-hand in a frozen hell, Murder Company wages a desperate battle against a seemingly unstoppable enemy. Outgunned and outmanned, Rizer realizes his platoon is more than just a cog in the vast Marine Corps war machine--they're the glue holding the entire operation together. Failure isn't an option if the Alliance is to survive.

Warning: This book contains graphic violence, profanity, and sexual content. It is intended for a mature audience. Reader discretion is advised.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Infinite Dreams: Stories *




  








Short stories, including a Hugo Award winner, from the author of The Forever War.

Joe Haldeman burst onto the science fiction scene with The Forever War, an unforgettable novel that marked the arrival of an exciting, original new voice. Smart, creative, and acutely socially aware, Haldeman is an author whose work has all of the greatest qualities associated with the genre.

Infinite Dreams collects Haldeman’s short stories from the early days of his career. There’s the poignant “26 Days, On Earth,” which follows a boy from the moon as he writes a journal about his time on Earth and falls for a local girl. Then there’s the humorous “All The Universe in a Mason Jar,” chronicling the experience aliens have with a moonshine-drunk farm boy. In the satirical “A Time to Live,” a frozen billionaire wakes up in the future, only to get returned to his own time in a different body. Also included is the Hugo Award–winning “Tricentennial,” about a trip to gather antimatter from a mysterious binary system. Haldeman’s whip-smart tales prove to be as much a treat now as they were when they were written.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Supernatural Bounty Hunter Files Collector's Set: Books 1-10: Urban Fantasy Shifter Series *




  








They thought it was an ordinary investigation. But it was a werewolf hunt.

After losing her partner in the line of duty, Agent Sidney Shaw is forced to team up with a renegade bounty hunter. And she doesn’t’ like it. John Smoke—an incarcerated wild card—is released into her custody, only to push her vaunted training to the limits and toss the FBI playbook out.

But a vast hidden network of criminals with the terrifying ability to shapeshift into monsters is spreading its supernatural sickness in the very fabric of human society. Innocents end up dead or missing.

Hunting malevolent fiends into the darkest most secret corners of Washington, DC, Smoke and Sid collide with supernatural forces that will stop at nothing to kill them while destroying a nation. Can they set egos aside in time, or will they destroy each other first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sinister Melody (Haunted Places)*




  








*If you hear the melody, you're as good as dead.*

When Steve's grandmother dies, one of the only things she leaves him with is her ornate music box. Mere days after bringing the box home and playing its music, Steve's life turns upside down. Nightmares plague him, footsteps echo in his apartment at night, voices sing from his living room only to go mute the moment he enters, and the music box mysteriously disappears and appears in different places.

No matter what Steve tries, he cannot get rid of the music box. The melody is constantly in his head, driving him to the brink of insanity with each passing day. Playing the music box was a trap - the same one his grandmother had fallen into years ago.

Can Steve find a way to stop the malicious object from destroying his life before his sanity is completely drained?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Keeper (Haunted Places) *




  








*His predecessor vanished without a trace - and he may be next.*

Jeremy takes a job as keeper of a lighthouse reputed to be haunted. In the aftermath of trauma, he's seeking solitude and an escape, and the six-month stint at the lighthouse seems like an answer to prayers. After all, ghosts aren't real.

But his beliefs are put to the test when he begins to suspect he's not alone. The lighthouse loses power. Doors open and slam shut on their own. Objects disappear, only to reappear in different locations. Most eerie are the handprints staining the windows - windows fifty feet up in the air.

Isolated and trapped, he's on his own to survive attacks growing aggressive by the hour. Is Jeremy losing his mind, dealing with a stalker, or was he wrong to dismiss the rumors of a ghost on the premises? And whoever or whatever it is, will it let him live to tell about it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Unchosen: The Hidden Lives of Hasidic Rebels *




  








Named one of Publishers Weekly’s Ten Best Religion Books of the Year

A “complex and heart-wrenchingly compelling” exploration of Hasidic Jews struggling to live within their restrictive communities—and, in some cases, to carve out a life beyond them—for viewers of Unorthodox and One of Us (Boston Globe)

When Hella Winston began talking with Hasidic Jews in Brooklyn for her doctoral dissertation in sociology, she was surprised to be covertly introduced to Hasidim unhappy with their highly restrictive way of life and sometimes desperately struggling to escape it. Unchosen tells the stories of these “rebel” Hasidim, serious questioners who long for greater personal and intellectual freedom than their communities allow.

She meets is Malky Schwartz, who grew up in a Lubavith sect in Brooklyn, and started Footsteps, Inc., an organization that helps ultra-Orthodox Jews who are considering or have already left their community. There is Yossi, a young man who, though deeply attached to the Hasidic culture in which he was raised, longed for a life with fewer restrictions and more tolerance. Yossi's efforts at making such a life, however, were being severely hampered by his fourth grade English and math skills, his profound ignorance of the ways of the outside world, and the looming threat that pursuing his desires would almost certainly lead to rejection by his family and friends. Then she met Dini, a young wife and mother whose decision to deviate even slightly from Hasidic standards of modesty led to threatening phone calls from anonymous men, warning her that she needed to watch the way she was dressing if she wanted to remain a part of the community. Someone else introduced Winston to Steinmetz, a closet bibliophile worked in a small Judaica store in his community and spent his days off anxiously evading discovery in the library of the Conservative Jewish Theological Seminary, whose shelves contain non-Hasidic books he is forbidden to read but nonetheless devours, often several at a sitting. There were others still who had actually made the wrenching decision to leave their communities altogether.

In her new Preface, Winston discusses the passionate reactions the book has elicited among Hasidim and non-Hasidim alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Bride's Guide to Marriage and Murder (A Countess of Harleigh Mystery Book 5) *




  








Frances Wynn, the American-born Countess of Harleigh, returns in Dianne Freeman’s charming, lighthearted mystery series set in Victorian England, and finds her wedding day overshadowed by murder . . .

On the eve of her marriage to George Hazelton, Frances has a great deal more on her mind than flowers and seating arrangements. The Connors and the Bainbridges, two families of American robber barons, have taken up residence in London, and their bitter rivalry is spilling over into the highest social circles. At the request of her brother, Alonzo, who is quite taken with Miss Madeline Connor, Frances has invited the Connor family to her wedding. Meanwhile, Frances’s mother has invited Mr. Bainbridge, and Frances fears the wedding may end up being newspaper-worthy for all the wrong reasons.

On the day itself, Frances is relieved to note that Madeline’s father is not among the guests assembled at the church. The reason for his absence, however, turns out to be most unfortunate: Mr. Connor is found murdered in his home. More shocking still, Alonzo is caught at the scene, holding the murder weapon.

Powerful and ruthless, Connor appears to have amassed a wealth of enemies alongside his fortune. Frances and George agree to put their wedding trip on hold to try and clear Alonzo’s name. But there are secrets to sift through, not just in the Bainbridge and Connor families, but also in their own. And with a killer determined to evade discovery at any cost—even if it means taking another life—Frances’s first days as a newlywed will be perilous indeed . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Magical Cures Mystery Box Set 7-9 and Charming Death Novella (Tonya Kappes Books Cozy Mystery Box Sets)*




  








Welcome to Whispering Falls where magic and mystery collide!

In this box set:
A Charming Fatality
June is forced to use her witchy ways to figure out who stole her secret potion after it turns up missing. Rumors are flying around like broomsticks that June is a witch and used a spell to murder Mr. Rossen. Someone wants her out of Head To Toe Works, but who? Will the killer get to June before she can walk down the aisle?

A Charming Ghost
With the help of her familiars and one particular little ghost, June uses her sleuthing skills and a little magic to try to figure out how to clear her name. One problem, she has to leave Whispering Falls to find the answers. June uncovers deep dark secrets that should be left buried and could leave Oscar a widower.

A Charming Hex
June is unable to keep her promise to Oscar about not using magic for their weekend island getaway and finds herself square in the middle of the investigation. Suddenly, June wishes that her pesky familiars were there to help and realizes that there really is no place like home.

A Charming Death-do us part
This is a short story in the Magical Cures Mystery Series between books 7 and 8.
The wedding is finally here!
June Heal and Oscar Park's upcoming nuptials are sending the Dark Sider and Good Sider spiritual in a tail spin on this All Hallow's Eve wedding celebration. Aunt Helena wants June to have a Good Sider ceremony, while Aunt Eloise wants Oscar to have a Dark Sider ceremony. When one of the Aunts is poisoned, June and Oscar aren't sure they will have enough time to figure out who is sabotaging their wedding before Mr. Prince Charming walks her down the aisle?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Killer Coffee Mystery Box Set Books 4-6: Books 4-6 (Tonya Kappes Books Cozy Mystery Box Sets) *




  








Killer Coffee Cozy Mystery is a series about small town gossip, family, friends, and putting differences aside when troubles brews.
Do you love to read about family and friendships?
Do you enjoy holidays, festivals, and celebrations?
What about when life isn't always rosy?
This series has all of that and more along with twisty turn mysteries that will have you rooting for the entire town of Honey Springs.

Cold Blooded Brew: Book 4 Meet Roxanne Bloom, ex-lawyer and who likes to be called Roxy by her close friends. She's the owner and operator of The Bean Hive coffee shop in Honey Springs. Kentucky. But when a dead body is dumped on her doorstep like a sack of coffee beans, the cozy coffee shop becomes an all-out crime scene and everyone in the small town is hankering for some good gossip. Sheriff Spencer warns her to be careful because everyone is a suspect. Roxy's snooping lawyer skills are on alert and she can't help but brew up a few clues to help find the cold blooded killer

Decaffeinated Scandal Book 5 Welcome to the Bean Hive Coffeehouse where the coffee is as hot as the gossip. Maybe the killer drank decaffeinated. Coffeehouse owner turned amateur sleuth Roxy Bloom is serving up all the fall coffees tourists love at the Neewollah Festival, where all the proceeds are going to save the Bee Farm from a major resort development. When Camey Montgomery, owner of the Cocoon Inn-Honey Springs only Inn, is seen fighting with the development owner and he shows up dead in the Inn, she's named the number one suspect. Roxy must put her sleuthing kills to work not only to prove Camey didn't kill anyone, but calm all the jittery citizens in Honey Springs by bringing the killer to justice.

A Killer Latte Book 6 Light, camera, lattes! A film production crew is wrapping up a major movie filming in Honey Springs, Kentucky. Everyone is excited. The production crew has brought the bright lights to the tourist town and The Bean Hive has been supplying the production crew with unlimited treats and coffee. When film actress Daisy Lemon comes in for a taste of the Star Studded Latte being served at the Bean Hive, Roxy Bloom is excited to serve her one. It would be good for promotion for Roxy to get a photo of the famous actress drinking her creation, only Roxy is witness to Daisy's kidnapping. The Star Studded Latte is now know as the Kidnap Latte, bringing national attention to the Bean Hive, attention that's not necessarily welcome. With production on hold and Stephen Lemon, Daisy's husband, as the number one suspect, Roxy puts back on her law hat to help Stephen not only clear his name, but find Daisy before Honey Springs is no longer known for the cute, southern, lake tourist town due to the sudden spotlight on the cozy town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Christmas Corpse (A Christmas Cozy Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








*Welcome to Candy Cane Hollow, where every day feels like Christmas!*

Holly Wood (yes, that's her real name) is driving home for Christmas and not feeling too happy about the empty house waiting for her. 

When her car skids into a snow bank, she's rescued by a sweet old lady who promises her name is Mrs Claus. 

Holly is taken to Candy Cane Hollow to recover, and finds herself in a genuine winter wonderland. 

As Christmas Day approaches, the grouchy medical receptionist appears to have been poisoned by a mince pie.

And to Holly's surprise, Mrs Claus is the prime suspect. 

With Mrs Claus under suspicion, Holly vows to return the woman's generosity by clearing her name.

Maybe it will impress Mrs Claus' dimpled dish of a son, too?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Halloween Hijinks Anniversary Edition (Zoe Donovan Mystery Book 1) *




  








Zoe Donovan is a cozy mystery series with enduring friendships, memorable characters, an enchanting setting, and a generous dollop of romance.

Halloween Hijinks: Amid a backdrop of zombies on the run and Halloween festivities, animal control officer Zoe Donovan is faced with losing something she loves in order to save someone she loves when she finds a dead body in the basement of a haunted house just two days before Halloween. With the help of her best friends, Levi and Ellie, and her dog Charlie, she delves into a mystery as complex and multilayered as the feelings she develops for her ex-nemesis Zak Zimmerman. Halloween Hijinks is the perfect recipe, combining holiday fun with a touch of humor, a pinch of romance, and a dollop of murder.

Zoe's Treasure Hunt: Zoe and Charlie meet a mysterious stranger at the hospital while doing therapy dog rounds. The man is in town to look for a 70 year old treasure. When he is unable to continue the journey into the past himself, Zoe and Charlie take over the quest with the help of Pappy and a few of his friends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder, Forgotten: How Can You Find the Truth When Your Reality is Fading? *




  








'Deb Richardson-Moore has woven a masterful tale of mystery and suspense in her latest book, Murder, Forgotten. With superb pacing, she takes us on a page-turning journey from the coast of Scotland to the South Carolina shore. Her cast of characters with their many secrets will keep you guessing whodunit right to the end.' Sally Handley, author of the Holly and Ivy Mystery series

Julianna Burke, bestselling mystery novelist, has a secret that those closest to her are hiding from the world. Julianna is losing her memory, and with it her powerful gift for storytelling that propelled her to fame. 

A further devastating blow comes when Connor, Julianna’s beloved husband, is murdered. Even this is not something Julianna’s mind can hold on to, and every day her assistant has to break the heart-wrenching news all over again. 

Julianna is desperate to know what happened to her husband. As she battles her failing mind to investigate, a detail of the murder surfaces that makes Julianna question everything she’s ever known. Somehow she must fight to find the truth, even though her grip on reality is fading…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Summer House *




  








When seven murder victims are found in a small town, the homicide investigation shakes a small-town sheriff to her core in James Patterson's tense thriller.

Once a luxurious southern getaway on a rustic lake, then reduced to a dilapidated crash pad, the Summer House is now the grisly scene of a nighttime mass murder. Eyewitnesses point to four Army Rangers—known as the Night Ninjas—recently returned from Afghanistan.

To ensure that justice is done, the Army sends Major Jeremiah Cook, a veteran and former NYPD cop, to investigate. But the major and his elite team arrive in sweltering Georgia with no idea their grim jobs will be made exponentially more challenging by local law enforcement, who resists the Army's intrusion and stonewall them at every turn. 

As Cook and his squad struggle to uncover the truth behind the condemning evidence, the pieces just won't fit—and forces are rallying to make certain damning secrets die alongside the victims in the murder house. With his own people in the cross-hairs, Cook takes a desperate gamble to find answers—even if it means returning to a hell of his own worst nightmares . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Great Indoors: The Surprising Science of How Buildings Shape Our Behavior, Health, and Happiness*




  








An Architectural Record Notable Book

A fascinating, thought-provoking journey into our built environment

Modern humans are an indoor species. We spend 90 percent of our time inside, shuttling between homes and offices, schools and stores, restaurants and gyms. And yet, in many ways, the indoor world remains unexplored territory. For all the time we spend inside buildings, we rarely stop to consider: How do these spaces affect our mental and physical well-being? Our thoughts, feelings, and behaviors? Our productivity, performance, and relationships?

In this wide-ranging, character-driven book, science journalist Emily Anthes takes us on an adventure into the buildings in which we spend our days, exploring the profound, and sometimes unexpected, ways that they shape our lives. Drawing on cutting-edge research, she probes the pain-killing power of a well-placed window and examines how the right office layout can expand our social networks. She investigates how room temperature regulates our cognitive performance, how the microbes hiding in our homes influence our immune systems, and how cafeteria design affects what—and how much—we eat.

Along the way, Anthes takes readers into an operating room designed to minimize medical errors, a school designed to boost students’ physical fitness, and a prison designed to support inmates’ psychological needs. And she previews the homes of the future, from the high-tech houses that could monitor our health to the 3D-printed structures that might allow us to live on the Moon.

The Great Indoors provides a fresh perspective on our most familiar surroundings and a new understanding of the power of architecture and design. It's an argument for thoughtful interventions into the built environment and a story about how to build a better world—one room at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Germany: A Nation in Its Time: Before, During, and After Nationalism, 1500-2000 *




  








The first major history of Germany in a generation, a work that presents a five-hundred-year narrative that challenges our traditional perceptions of Germany’s conflicted past.

For nearly a century, historians have depicted Germany as a rabidly nationalist land, born in a sea of aggression. Not so, says Helmut Walser Smith, who, in this groundbreaking 500-year history—the first comprehensive volume to go well beyond World War II—challenges traditional perceptions of Germany’s conflicted past, revealing a nation far more thematically complicated than twentieth-century historians have imagined.

Smith’s dramatic narrative begins with the earliest glimmers of a nation in the 1500s, when visionary mapmakers and adventuresome travelers struggled to delineate and define this embryonic nation. Contrary to widespread perception, the people who first described Germany were pacific in temperament, and the pernicious ideology of German nationalism would only enter into the nation’s history centuries later. Tracing the significant tension between the idea of the nation and the ideology of its nationalism, Smith shows a nation constantly reinventing itself and explains how radical nationalism ultimately turned Germany into a genocidal nation.

Smith’s aim, then, is nothing less than to redefine our understanding of Germany: Is it essentially a bellicose nation that murdered over six million people? Or a pacific, twenty-first-century model of tolerant democracy? And was it inevitable that the land that produced Goethe and Schiller, Heinrich Heine and Käthe Kollwitz, would also carry out genocide on an unprecedented scale?

Combining poignant prose with an historian’s rigor, Smith recreates the national euphoria that accompanied the beginning of World War I, followed by the existential despair caused by Germany’s shattering defeat. This psychic devastation would simultaneously produce both the modernist glories of the Bauhaus and the meteoric rise of the Nazi party.

Nowhere is Smith’s mastery on greater display than in his chapter on the Holocaust, which looks at the killing not only through the tragedies of Western Europe but, significantly, also through the lens of the rural hamlets and ghettos of Poland and Eastern Europe, where more than 80% of all the Jews murdered originated. He thus broadens the extent of culpability well beyond the high echelons of Hitler’s circle all the way to the local level. Throughout its pages, Germany also examines the indispensable yet overlooked role played by German women throughout the nation’s history, highlighting great artists and revolutionaries, and the horrific, rarely acknowledged violence that war wrought on women.

Richly illustrated, with original maps created by the author, Germany: A Nation in Its Time is a sweeping account that does nothing less than redefine our understanding of Germany for the twenty-first century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bitterly Divided: The South's Inner Civil War *




  








The little-known history of anti-secession Southerners: “Absolutely essential Civil War reading.” —Booklist, starred review

Bitterly Divided reveals that the South was in fact fighting two civil wars—the external one that we know so much about, and an internal one about which there is scant literature and virtually no public awareness. In this fascinating look at a hidden side of the South’s history, David Williams shows the powerful and little-understood impact of the thousands of draft resisters, Southern Unionists, fugitive slaves, and other Southerners who opposed the Confederate cause.

“This fast-paced book will be a revelation even to professional historians. . . . His astonishing story details the deep, often murderous divisions in Southern society. Southerners took up arms against each other, engaged in massacres, guerrilla warfare, vigilante justice and lynchings, and deserted in droves from the Confederate army . . . Some counties and regions even seceded from the secessionists . . . With this book, the history of the Civil War will never be the same again.” —Publishers Weekly, starred review


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Axis Warships: As Seen on Photos from Allied Intelligence Files (Looking Down on War) *




  







For his latest book Colonel Roy Stanley presents aerial photographs of the German and Italian fleets that were selected as important six decades ago and have long lain dormant, unindexed and unexplained.

Extensive use of aerial and other Intelligence imagery from long retired files would be enough to make this book a must for those intrigued by World War II intelligence and naval history. But it is the author's commentary that makes this work truly unique, thanks to his aerial photo interpretation experience, ability to provide Intelligence analysis, and academic background. Meticulously researched for ship identification, the eye of an experienced PI sees things others might miss, and the author tells us what he sees. Some of these photos may have appeared in contemporary documents but never with the insight presented in this book. We see warships under attack, at sea and in harbor as captured by photo reconnaissance. Analysis of selective enlargements adds to the understanding. Even the most devout follower of warships will learn something.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Intelligence Images from the Eastern Front (Looking Down on War)*




  







Despite the Luftwaffe being ordered to destroy millions of aerial photos in 1945, the Allies found no less than twenty tons of photos in eleven locations, including a hoard in a Bavarian barn. These together with vast numbers of photographs taken by German soldiers used for Intelligence analysis were put into classified Allied Intelligence files at a time when USAAF and RAF imagery was being destroyed. Covering Iron Curtain countries they were valuable for cartography and target intelligence during the Cold War.

The captured German imagery (called GX) in this book show what the German Army knew about the Soviet Union before and during Operation Barbarossa. Examples show Eastern Front landforms, key cities such as Stalingrad, Moscow, Sevastopol, Leningrad and factories. They are accompanied by helpful comments from a skilled photo interpreter.

This unique and diverse collection, some taken from 28,000 feet overhead, others taken by soldiers on the ground, reveal the war on the Eastern Front as it has never been seen before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*D-Day, Arnhem and the Rhine: A Glider Pilot’s Memoir *




  






Foot soldiers, commandos, parachutists, naval seamen, bomber and fighter pilots – their varied personal experiences of the Second World War have been widely recounted, and the parts they played in the conflict are well known. But there are specialized wartime roles that have received very little attention, notably the gallant actions of the men of the Glider Pilot Regiment. That is why Robert Ashby’s rare and vivid pilot’s memoir is so valua-ble. In it he offers a fascinating insight not only into the major operations he took part in – including D-Day, Arnhem and the Rhine crossing – but into the exacting flying skills required to carry out perilous glider landings on enemy territory while under fire.

His account of his hair-raising training, together with his pen-portraits of his comrades and officers, takes the reader inside the world of a ‘citizen soldier’. The glider landings at Arnhem and the intense fighting that followed are the climax of his narrative, offering us a remarkable insight into one of the most controversial Allied disasters of the entire war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Along for the Ride: Navigating Through the Cold War, Vietnam, Laos & More *




  








During Hank Zeybel's first tour in Vietnam he flew 772 C130 sorties as a navigator. He volunteered for a second tour, requesting assignment to B26s so he could "shoot back." When B26s were removed from the inventory, he accepted a Spectre gunship crew slot, flying truck-busting missions over the Ho Chi Minh Trail. He describes the terror of flying through heavy AA fire over the trail, and the heroics of the pilots in bringing their crews through.

Away from the war he recalls leave back in the US, his elderly father bewildered by his war-hardened attitude and black sense of humor. Contextualizing his time with Spectre gunships, he compares his experiences with those of other airmen, like Phil Combies and Robin Olds, and his broader Air Force career—he joined upon graduating university in 1955 and his first operational assignment was as a B47 Stratojet navigator-bomber at Strategic Air Command—trained to drop thermonuclear bombs with precision. From 1957 to 1963, he logged over two thousand hours as a radar-bombardier in B47 Stratojets and B52 C-models. In this memoir of Vietnam, his Air Force career, and his second career as a journalist and writer, Zeybel's admiration of the skill and bravery of pilots—many of whom who he depended on for his very survival—shines through his descriptions of combat missions and being "along for the ride."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/02/22.

Currently $3.

*The Chosen Few: A Company of Paratroopers and Its Heroic Struggle to Survive in the Mountains of Afghanistan *




  








The never-before-told story of one of the most decorated units in the war in Afghanistan and its fifteen-month ordeal that culminated in the 2008 Battle of Wanat, the war's deadliest

A single company of US paratroopers--calling themselves the "Chosen Few"--arrived in eastern Afghanistan in late 2007 hoping to win the hearts and minds of the remote mountain people and extend the Afghan government's reach into this wilderness. Instead, they spent the next fifteen months in a desperate struggle, living under almost continuous attack, forced into a slow and grinding withdrawal, and always outnumbered by Taliban fighters descending on them from all sides.

Month after month, rocket-propelled grenades, rockets, and machine-gun fire poured down on the isolated and exposed paratroopers as America's focus and military resources shifted to Iraq. Just weeks before the paratroopers were to go home, they faced their last--and toughest--fight. Near the village of Wanat in Nuristan province, an estimated three hundred enemy fighters surrounded about fifty of the Chosen Few and others defending a partially finished combat base. Nine died and more than two dozen were wounded that day in July 2008, making it arguably the bloodiest battle of the war in Afghanistan.

The Chosen Few would return home tempered by war. Two among them would receive the Medal of Honor. All of them would be forever changed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/03/22.

Currently $2.

*Out There: Stories *




  








A thrilling new voice in fiction injects the absurd into the everyday to present a startling vision of modern life, “[as] if Kafka and Camus and Bradbury were penning episodes of Black Mirror” (Chang-Rae Lee, author of My Year Abroad).

“Stories so sharp and ingenious you may cut yourself on them while reading.”—Kelly Link, author of Get In Trouble

With a focus on the weird and eerie forces that lurk beneath the surface of ordinary experience, Kate Folk’s debut collection is perfectly pitched to the madness of our current moment. A medical ward for a mysterious bone-melting disorder is the setting of a perilous love triangle. A curtain of void obliterates the globe at a steady pace, forcing Earth’s remaining inhabitants to decide with whom they want to spend eternity. A man fleeing personal scandal enters a codependent relationship with a house that requires a particularly demanding level of care. And in the title story, originally published in The New Yorker, a woman in San Francisco uses dating apps to find a partner despite the threat posed by “blots,” preternaturally handsome artificial men dispatched by Russian hackers to steal data. Meanwhile, in a poignant companion piece, a woman and a blot forge a genuine, albeit doomed, connection. 

Prescient and wildly imaginative, Out There depicts an uncanny landscape that holds a mirror to our subconscious fears and desires. Each story beats with its own fierce heart, and together they herald an exciting new arrival in the tradition of speculative literary fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*And Then She Vanished (The Joseph Bridgeman Series Book 1) *




  








*An io9/Gizmodo Pick of the Month's New Sci-Fi & Fantasy Books
“A time travel must-read for the 21st century” -- Amazon 5 star review

He only looked away for a second.

Still haunted by the disappearance of his little sister, Amy, over twenty years ago, Joseph Bridgeman’s life has fallen apart. When a friend talks him into seeing hypnotherapist Alexia Finch to help with his insomnia, Joseph accidentally discovers he can time travel. His first trip only takes him back a few minutes, but his new-found ability gives him something he hasn’t felt for the longest time: hope.

Joseph sets out to travel back to the night Amy went missing and save her. But after several failed attempts, he discovers the farther back he travels, the less time he gets to stay there. And the clock is ticking.

With the help of Alexia, Joseph embarks on a desperate race against the past to save his sister. Can he master his new skill and solve the mystery of Amy’s disappearance before it’s too late?

Previously released as The Unexpected Gift of Joseph Bridgeman, this updated version includes extra chapters, new plotlines, and even deeper character development. It makes way for an expanded vision of the Joseph Bridgeman Series, with the first four books released in 2021 and 2022.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Shadows of London (The Joseph Bridgeman Series Book 2) *




  








*An io9/Gizmodo Pick of Best New Sci-Fi & Fantasy Books of the Month

A time traveler’s work is never done.

Likable antiques dealer Joseph Bridgeman is back in the present and dreaming of a quiet life. But when a mysterious and enigmatic time traveler arrives in his shop, Joe learns that his first trip was just the beginning and this time, the rules of the game have changed.

Blackmailed into accepting a new mission, Joe is flung back to 1960s London where he comes face-to-face with a ruthless gangster and witnesses the brutal murder of an innocent woman. Joe knows better than most that death can be reversed and the final chapter is sometimes where the story actually begins. Emotionally involved, he has no choice but to act, and quickly. With the help of Vinny, his vinyl-loving sidekick, Joe once again sets out to change the course of history. Sounds simple enough … but when it comes to time travel, nothing is ever as it seems. Who is the old time traveler working for? And who decides what can and can’t be changed?

In a thrilling twist, Joe discovers that the victim is critically important to the future, and what starts out as a straightforward mission soon becomes a race to unravel a mystery—one that threatens the very timeline he fought so hard to protect. Joe must dig deeper than ever, master his newfound skills, and save the woman before the past catches up with him for good.

Turns out time doesn’t heal after all. It just adds salt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Observer Effect (The Joseph Bridgeman Series Book 3) *




  








Time calls the shots.

Unwitting time traveler Joseph Bridgeman is adjusting to life in the present and wondering if his traveling days are behind him. But when he’s contacted by the Continuum, an organized group of time travelers based in the future, he learns his career is just getting started.

The Continuum needs Joe’s help. One of their operatives is missing, last seen in nineteenth-century Paris and they believe Joe’s ability to see the past might be the only way to find him. Teamed up with Gabrielle Green, an acerbic, wisecracking traveler, Joe heads back to 1873 on his most dangerous mission yet, one that will take him deep inside a burning opera house.

But how will Joe succeed when his new companion clearly hates his guts, the missing traveler disappears the second anyone sets eyes on him, and a familiar foe threatens to trap them in the past for good? With help on hand from his best friend, Vinny, and mysterious clues hidden in his sister Amy’s paintings, Joe must hone his gift, develop new skills, and figure out a way to complete his mission before the blazing inferno comes crashing down around them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Vulcan Academy Murders (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 20)*




  








A thrilling and suspenseful murder mystery set in the Star Trek: The Original Series.

Captain Kirk and Doctor McCoy accompany Spock to the Vulcan Academy Hospital in search of an experimental treatment for a badly wounded Enterprise crew member. But with Spock’s mother also a patient in the hospital, Kirk soon becomes involved in the complex drama of Spock’s family.

Suddenly, patients are dying, and Kirk suspects the unthinkable—murder on Vulcan! But can he convince the Vulcans that something as illogical as murder is possible? Until the killer is caught, everyone is in danger!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ishmael (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 23) *




  








This unforgettable and suspenseful Star Trek: The Original Series adventure follows the Enterprise crew in a desperate rescue mission to the past to save First Officer Spock and stop the Klingons from changing the future forever.

The USS Enterprise is on a peaceful mission at Starbase 12 when a bizarre cosmic phenomenon causes a Klingon ship to suddenly vanish—with Spock aboard for the ride. Spock’s last message from the Klingon ship is cryptic and frightening. The Klingons are traveling into the past, searching for the one man who holds the key to the furure. If they can kill that man, the course of history will be changed—and the Federation will be destroyed!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vulcan's Glory: The Original Series: Vulcan's Glory (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 44) *




  






This New York Times bestselling novel by one of the writer/producers on the original classic Star Trek explores a young Spock grappling with the opposing desires that clash during a dangerous, deadly mission.

Years before he came to be known as the best first officer in the fleet, Spock was a conflicted young ensign, serving on the Starship Enterprise™ under Captain Christopher Pike. Struggling to reconcile his many obligations—those forced on him by his Vulcan heritage, and those chosen by him upon his enrollment in Starfleet Academy—Spock must also balance the desires of his own heart.

Those conflicting demands intersect during a mission to retrieve one of his world's most sacred artifacts, a relic of Vulcan's ancient past—the search for which will reveal dark and deadly secrets, forever altering the course of Spock's life and defining the man he became.

A classic tale from D.C. Fontana, one of Star Trek®'s original producers and the writer of such classic episodes as "Journey to Babel" and "This Side of Paradise."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vulcan's Soul #1: Exodus (Star Trek: The Original Series) *




  








The first in a thrilling trilogy from the bestselling authors of Vulcan’s Forge and Vulcan’s Heart chronicles the latter-day adventures of one of Star Trek’s most beloved characters, shedding new light on his world’s fascinating history.

One year after the end of the Dominion War, the Romulan Star Empire comes under attack by a mysterious and alarmingly powerful enemy calling itself the Watraii, a species with a long-standing vendetta against the Romulans. Yet though they remain tenuously allied, the Federation, the Romulans, and the Klingons are ill-prepared to become embroiled in another sustained conflict, forcing Ambassador Spock, Admiral Uhura, Admiral Chekov, Captain Saavik, and some unexpected allies to defy their governments in order to meet the new threat head-on.

But the first blood drawn may prove to be among the dearest of all. Unknown to the defenders, the secret behind the Watraii’s attack is buried in Vulcan’s violent ancient past, during the time of Surak himself. Now Spock must begin the first leg of a long and dangerous road to learn the truth...before his hopes for the future become ashes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vulcan's Soul #2: Exiles (Star Trek: The Original Series) *




  








The exciting and eye-opening Star Trek trilogy from the bestselling authors of Vulcan’s Forge and Vulcan’s Heart continues as the United Federation of Planets, the Klingons, and the Romulans work to maintain their fragile alliance after a deadly attack.

Tensions remain high as the United Federation of Planets, the Klingon Empire, and the Romulan Star Empire struggle in the face of a brutal and tragic attack by the mysterious Watraii. When Admiral Uhura receives intelligence regarding a Watraii base that may contain more than one surprise, she sends Ambassador Spock, Captain Saavik, Ruanek, Captain Montgomery Scott, and Lieutenant Commander Data on a covert mission to learn its mysterious secrets before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vulcan's Soul #3: Epiphany: Epiphany, Volume 3 (Star Trek: The Original Series) *




  








In this stunning conclusion to the electrifying Star Trek trilogy from the bestselling authors of Vulcan’s Forge and Vulcan’s Heart, everything you think you know about the Vulcans and Romulans will change forever.

One year after the Dominion War, the Watraii are determined to destroy the Romulan Star Empire. Ambassador Spock is equally determined to learn their secrets from the far distant past. With the aid of his wife Captain Saavik and the Starship Alliance, his old comrades Scotty, Uhura, and Chekov, and Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the Starship Enterprise, Spock executes a daring plan to bring about peace before the Alpha Quadrant is once again plunged into war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sarek (Star Trek: The Original Series)*




  






The novel begins after the events of STAR TREK VI: THE UNDISCOVERED COUNTRY. 

Spock's mother, Amanda Grayson, is dying and Spock returns to the planet Vulcan where he and Sarek enjoy a rare moment of rapprochement. But just as his wife's illness grows worse, duty calls Sarek away--once again sowing the seeds of conflict between father and son. Yet soon Sarek and Spock must put aside their differences and work together to foil a far-reaching plot to destroy the Federation--a plot that Sarek has seen in the making for nearly his entire career.

The epic story will take the crew of the U.S.S. Enterprise to the heart of the Klingon Empire where Captain Kirk's last surviving relative has become a pawn in the battle to divide the Federation... and conquer it. With Sarek's help, the crew of the Starship Enterprise learns that all is not as it seems. Before they can prevent the Federation's destruction, they must see the face of their hidden enemy--an enemy more insidious and more dangerous than any they have faced before...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Eternal Tide (Star Trek: Voyager)*




  








An all-new novel that continues the epic saga of the Starship Voyager!

As the Voyager fleet continues its exploration of the Delta Quadrant, investigating the current status of sectors formerly controlled by the Borg becomes a key priority. Two of the fleet’s special mission vessels, the U.S.S. Galen and U.S.S. Demeter, are left at New Talax to aid Neelix’s people, while the Voyager, Quirinal, Esquiline, Hawking, and Curie do a systematic search for any remnants of the Borg or Caeliar, even as the Achilles moves to a location central enough to offer aid to the exploring vessels as needed. As this critical mission begins, Fleet Commander Afsarah Eden, who has shared what little she knows of her mysterious past with Captain Chakotay, begins to experience several more “awakenings” as she encounters artifacts and places that make her feel connected to her long-lost home. She is reluctant to allow these visions to overshadow the mission, and this becomes increasingly difficult as time passes. But in the midst of this growing crisis, no one in the fleet could anticipate the unexpected return of one of Starfleet’s most revered leaders—a return that could hold the very fate of the galaxy in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Locust Farm *




  








A refuge. A haven. A nightmare.

Carole Perceval lives alone on a remote Yorkshire farm, trying to forget a painful past in the solitude of the moors. Her life is one of tranquil routine, until one rain-swept night when a dishevelled figure appears from the darkness.

The man has no memory, no idea who he is. His only certainties are that he is being pursued and that he must escape at all costs. He is exhausted and desperate, and the farm is his only refuge.

At first terrified, Carole finds something in this enigmatic stranger that answers a deep-seated need of her own. The man she calls Steven represents a chance to exorcise her demons, and to heal her own wounds by helping someone else to become whole again.

For Steven, Carole’s unconditional trust provides a haven from the lethal, implacable forces he claims are intent on destroying him.

Both of them dream of escape. Of change. Of redemption.

And both are about to step into a nightmare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Zombie Fallout *




  








It was a flu season like no other. With the H1N1 virus running rampant throughout the country, people lined up in droves to try and attain one of the coveted vaccines. What was not known was the effect this largely untested, rushed to market, inoculation was to have on the unsuspecting throngs.

Within days, feverish folk throughout the country convulsed, collapsed, and died, only to be reborn. With a taste for brains, blood, and bodies, these modern-day zombies scoured the lands for their next meal. Overnight the country became a killing ground for the hordes of zombies that ravaged the land.

This is the story of Michael Talbot, his family, and his friends: a band of ordinary people trying to get by in extraordinary times. When disaster strikes, Mike, a self-proclaimed survivalist, does his best to ensure the safety and security of those he cares for.

Book one of the Zombie Fallout Trilogy follows our lead character at his self-deprecating, sarcastic best. What he encounters along the way leads him down a long dark road, always skirting the edge of insanity. Can he keep his family safe? Can he discover the secret behind Tommy's powers? Can he save anyone from the zombie queen? Encircled in a seemingly safe haven called Little Turtle, Mike and his family, together with the remnants of a tattered community, must fight against a relentless, ruthless, unstoppable force. This last bastion of civilization has made its final stand. God help them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ali in Wonderland: And Other Tall Tales *




  








Mix 1 oz. Chelsea Handler, 1.5 oz. Nora Ephron, finish with a twist of Tina Fey, and you get Ali in Wonderland, the uproarious, revealing, and heartfelt memoir from acclaimed actress and comedian Ali Wentworth. Whether spilling secrets about her quintessentially WASPy upbringing (and her delicious rebellion against it), reminiscing about her Seinfeld “Schmoopie” days and her appearances on The Oprah Winfrey Show, The View, and The Tonight Show with Jay Leno, or baring the details of starting a family alongside husband George Stephanopoulos, one thing is for sure—Ali has the unsurpassable humor and warmth of a born storyteller with a story to tell: the quirky, flavorful, surprising, and sometimes scandalous Ali in Wonderland.

“Ali Wentworth is funny and warm and crazy all at once. Like Barbara Eden. But on something. Like crystal meth.” —Alec Baldwin


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Kitchen Yarns: Notes on Life, Love, and Food *




  








In this warm collection of personal essays and recipes, best-selling author Ann Hood “connects food with memory in delicious ways” (Jane Ciabattari, BBC).

From her Italian-American childhood, through raising and feeding a growing family and cooking with her new husband, food writer Michael Ruhlman, Ann Hood has long appreciated the power of good food. In Kitchen Yarns, pairing her signature humor and tenderness with simple, comforting recipes, Hood spins tales of loss and starting from scratch, family love and feasts with friends, and how the perfect meal is one that tastes like home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Tree Grows in Brooklyn (Perennial Classics) *




  








A PBS Great American Read Top 100 Pick

The beloved American classic about a young girl's coming-of-age at the turn of the twentieth century.

From the moment she entered the world, Francie Nolan needed to be made of stern stuff, for the often harsh life of Williamsburg demanded fortitude, precocity, and strength of spirit. Often scorned by neighbors for her family’s erratic and eccentric behavior—such as her father Johnny’s taste for alcohol and Aunt Sissy’s habit of marrying serially without the formality of divorce—no one, least of all Francie, could say that the Nolans’ life lacked drama. By turns overwhelming, sublime, heartbreaking, and uplifting, the Nolans’ daily experiences are tenderly threaded with family connectedness and raw with honesty. Betty Smith has, in the pages of A Tree Grows in Brooklyn, captured the joys of humble Williamsburg life-from “junk day” on Saturdays, when the children of Francie’s neighborhood traded their weekly take for pennies, to the special excitement of holidays, bringing cause for celebration and revelry. Betty Smith has artfully caught this sense of exciting life in a novel of childhood, replete with incredibly rich moments of universal experiences—a truly remarkable achievement for any writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Grave Reservations: A Novel (Booking Agents Series Book 1) *




  








“Delightful.” —The New York Times Book Review

A psychic travel agent and a Seattle PD detective solve a murder in this quirky mystery in the vein of Lisa Lutz’s The Spellman Files and Charlaine Harris’s Aurora Teagarden series.

Meet Leda Foley: devoted friend, struggling travel agent, and inconsistent psychic. When Leda, sole proprietor of Foley's Flights of Fancy, impulsively re-books Seattle PD detective Grady Merritt’s flight, her life changes in ways she couldn’t have predicted.

After watching his original plane blow up from the safety of the airport, Grady realizes that Leda’s special abilities could help him with a cold case he just can’t crack.

Despite her scattershot premonitions, she agrees for a secret reason: her fiancé’s murder remains unsolved. Leda’s psychic abilities couldn’t help the case several years before, but she’s been honing her skills and drawing a crowd at her favorite bar’s open-mic nights, where she performs Klairvoyant Karaoke—singing whatever song comes to mind when she holds people’s personal effects. Now joined by a rag-tag group of bar patrons and pals alike, Leda and Grady set out to catch a killer—and learn how the two cases that haunt them have more in common than they ever suspected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder at Mallowan Hall (A Phyllida Bright Mystery Book 1) *




  








A treat for fans of Masterpiece Mystery and Downton Abbey, Colleen Cambridge’s charming and inventive new historical series introduces an unforgettable heroine in Phyllida Bright, fictional housekeeper for none other than famed mystery novelist Agatha Christie. Hijinks—and murder—ensue.

Tucked away among Devon’s rolling green hills, Mallowan Hall combines the best of English tradition with the modern conveniences of 1930. Housekeeper Phyllida Bright manages the large household with an iron fist in her very elegant glove. In one respect, however, Mallowan Hall stands far apart from other picturesque country houses. For the manor is home to archaeologist Max Mallowan and his famous wife—Agatha Christie . . .

Phyllida is both loyal to and protective of the crime writer, who is as much friend as employer. An aficionado of detective fiction, Phyllida has yet to find a gentleman in real life half as fascinating as Mrs. Agatha’s Belgian hero, Hercule Poirot. But though accustomed to murder and its methods as frequent topics of conversation, Phyllida is unprepared for the sight of a very real, very dead body on the library floor . . .

It soon becomes clear that the victim arrived at Mallowan Hall under false pretenses during a weekend party. And when another dead body is discovered—this time, one of her housemaids—Phyllida decides to follow in M. Poirot’s footsteps to determine which of the Mallowans’ guests is the killer. Now only Phyllida’s wits will prevent her own story from coming to an abrupt end . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cam Derringer Tropical, Mystery Thrillers Box Set (1-3 with bonus Prequel): The Cam Derringer series*




  








THE FIRST THREE BOOKS IN THE CAM DERRINGER SERIES + a bonus Prequel

Enjoy solving crime in the streets of Key West with Cam Derringer. If you love mystery novels with suspense, action, humor, a touch of romance and characters you’ll want to cheer for, then the Cam Derringer series is for you.

Fast action, butt-kickin', crime thriller from Key West


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Whiskey On The Rocks (Novella): An Addison Holmes Mystery (Addison Holmes Mysteries Book 5) *




  








In Liliana Hart's New York Times bestselling Addison Holmes series, Addison bites off more than she can chew as she investigates a decades-old murder. When Addison's Aunt Scarlet comes to town saying she found a murderer, she, Addison, and Rosemarie decide to go undercover because of the high bounty on the Romeo Bandit's head. The only problem is they have to go undercover at a nudist colony.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Whiskey Lullaby: An Addison Holmes Mystery (Addison Holmes Mysteries Book 8 ) *




  








Addison Holmes has her hands full. Marriage changes a woman, and pregnancy hormones are no joke. But despite her promise to retire from dangerous P.I. work, she has no choice but to take this case.

Twenty years ago, her father and his partner cracked the case of their careers. But it was all a set up. They sent the wrong men to prison, and now it's time for the real culprits to tie up loose ends. Her father is dead, but his partner, who happens to be her mom's new husband, is very much alive. At least for the time being.

Discovering the truth is no easy task, but saving her father's legacy and her step-father's life is her top priority. Because family means everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Solitude of Wolverines: A Novel of Suspense (Alex Carter Series Book 1)*




  








The first book in a thrilling series featuring a wildlife biologist who courts trouble as she saves endangered species . . . and a mysterious killer who buries his dead in the land she helps preserve—a fast-paced, action-driven tale of suspense with the atmosphere and propulsive tension of works by Jane Harper, C. J. Box, William Kent Krueger, and Nevada Barr.

While studying wolverines on a wildlife sanctuary in Montana, biologist Alex Carter is run off the road and threatened by locals determined to force her off the land.

Undeterred in her mission to help save this threatened species, Alex tracks wolverines on foot and by cameras positioned in remote regions of the preserve. But when she reviews the photos, she discovers disturbing images of an animal of a different kind: a severely injured man seemingly lost and wandering in the wilds.

After searches for the unknown man come up empty, local law enforcement is strangely set on dismissing the case altogether, raising Alex’s suspicions. Then another invasive predator trespasses onto the preserve. The hunter turns out to be another human—and the prey is the wildlife biologist herself. Alex realizes too late that she has seen too much—she's stumbled onto a far-reaching illegal operation and now has become the biggest threat.

In this wild and dangerous landscape, Alex’s life depends on staying one step ahead—using all she knows about the animal world and what it takes to win the brutal battle for survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Storming Heaven *




  






From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp Series


Punished for his maverick ways, FBI agent Mark Beamon has been exiled from Washington, D.C., to a sleepy Southwest office where he's got one last chance to play by the rules. But that's not going to happen, not when he's on a case that may be too hot even for his unorthodox talents to handle.

A local millionaire and his wife are brutally murdered. Jennifer, their teenage child and sole heir; is the prime suspect -- and she's gone missing. Laying everything on the line, Beamon sets off on a trail that takes him from a remote survivalist's cabin in the Utah mountains, through the labyrinthine headquarters of a cultlike church, into the shadowy, interlocking boardrooms of a powerful high-tech communications empire.

Just when he thinks he's close to finding answers, Beamon discovers the killing of Jennifer's parents is far more sinister than even he could have guessed. Now he isn't just looking for a young girl -- he's got to stop a bizarre conspiracy that could bring America to its knees...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Overkill: An Alex Hawke Novel (Alex Hawke Novels Book 10) *




  








The latest action-packed thriller from New York Times bestselling author Ted Bell pits counterspy Alex Hawke against Russian president Vladimir Putin in a daring, exhilarating mission to rescue Hawke’s kidnapped son—and prevent a Soviet invasion of Switzerland

On a ski vacation in the Swiss Alps high above St. Moritz, Alex Hawke and his young son, Alexei, are thrust into danger when the tram carrying them to the top of the mountain bursts into flame, separating the two. Before he can reach Alexei, the boy is snatched from the burning cable car by unknown assailants in a helicopter.

Meanwhile, high above the skies of France, Vladimir Putin is aboard his presidential jet after escaping a bloodless coup in the Kremlin. When two flight attendants collapse and slip into unconsciousness, the Russian leader realizes the danger isn’t over. Killing the pilots, he grabs a parachute, steps out of the plane . . . and disappears.

Hawke has led his share of dangerous assignments, but none with stakes this high. To save his son, he summons his trusted colleagues, Chief Inspector of Scotland Yard Ambrose Congreve, former U.S. Navy SEAL Stokley Jones, Jr., and recruits a crack Hostage Rescue Team—a group of elite soldiers of fortune known as "Thunder & Lighting." Before they can devise a rescue plan, Hawke must figure out who took his boy—and why. An operative who has fought antagonists around the globe, Hawke has made many enemies; one in particular may hold the key to finding Alexei before it’s too late.

But an unexpected threat complicates their mission. Making his way to "Falcon’s Lair," the former Nazi complex created for Hitler, Putin is amassing an impressive armory that he intends to use for his triumphant return to Moscow.

Only one man can smash the Russian president’s plan for domination—a master counterspy who will cross every line to save his son . . . and maybe save the world itself in the bargain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Slow Burn: The 17th Spider Shepherd Thriller (The Spider Shepherd Thrillers) *




  








'Leather's latest full-throttle thriller could hardly be more topical . . . it hurtles off the page, grabbing the reader by the throat' Daily Mail

'This cracking Spider Shepherd thriller zips along like a sniper's bullet' The Sun

Should we bring them back?

There are thousands of jihadi brides in refugee camps in the Middle East. Some of them were once British before they were stripped of their citizenship. Were they brainwashed or simply naive when they set out for Syria as teenagers? And, if they were allowed to return, would they pose a threat to our country?

Spider Shepherd is about to be sent on an extraordinary mission to the Syrian border by his MI5 boss. There he will have to decide which of the women he meets is still a threat, and if not, which of them has information useful to the Secret Service and can be allowed back. His are life or death decisions.

But there is one bride he must take back to the UK whatever her circumstances. She is the wife of a notorious ISIS bombmaker, Salam Jaraf. Jaraf is an asylum seeker who has information on terrorist cells in Britain. But the bombmaker will only tell MI5 what he knows if his wife and son are brought to him. However, it soon becomes obvious that hostile forces are following Spider and Mrs Jaraf across Turkey. Bringing this woman back from the warzone will become one of the most dangerous missions Spider has ever undertaken.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Eagle Station: A Novel (Patrick McLanahan Book 24) *




  








“Dale Brown is a superb storyteller.”— W. E. B. Griffin

In this thrilling geopolitical adventure from New York Times bestselling legend Dale Brown, Brad McLanahan and the Space Force must fight to preserve America’s freedom when ruthless enemies forge an unlikely alliance to control not only the earth, but the moon and beyond

Because its enemies never stop trying to undermine the security of the United States, the men and women who serve to protect America must always be vigilant. Few know this better than warriors Brad McLanahan and Nadia Rozek. Newly married, the two are just beginning to settle into their life together when they are called back into action.

Though the Russians were badly defeated by Brad and the Iron Wolf Squadron in their previous bid for world dominance, they are back and doubling down on their quest for control of outer space. In addition to their cutting-edge weaponry, they have a formidable new ally: China’s energetic and ruthless leader, President Li Jun.

To protect America and the rest of the free world from the Russians and the Chinese, the Americans plan to mine the moon’s helium-3 resources, which will allow them to fully exploit the revolutionary fusion power technology Brad and his team captured from the Russians aboard the Mars One weapons platform.

But Russia’s minister of defense, Mikhail Leonov, and Li have devised a daring plan of their own. They are building a joint secret base on the moon’s far side fortified with a powerful Russian plasma rail gun that can destroy any spacecraft entering lunar orbit. If the heavily armed base becomes operational, it will give America’s enemies control over the world’s economic and military future.

As this latest skirmish in the war for space accelerates, Brad, Nadia, and their compatriots in the Space Force must use their cunning and skill—and America’s own high-tech weaponry—to derail the Sino-Russian alliance and destroy their lunar site before it’s too late for the United States . . . and the entire world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Once They Were Hats: In Search of the Mighty Beaver *




  








“Unexpectedly delightful reading—there is much to learn from the buck-toothed rodents of yore” (National Post).

Beavers, those icons of industriousness, have been gnawing down trees, building dams, shaping the land, and creating critical habitat in North America for at least a million years. Once one of the continent’s most ubiquitous mammals, they ranged from the Atlantic to the Pacific, and from the Rio Grande to the edge of the northern tundra. Wherever there was wood and water, there were beavers—sixty million, or more—and wherever there were beavers, there were intricate natural communities that depended on their activities. Then the European fur traders arrived.

Once They Were Hats examines humanity’s fifteen-thousand–year relationship with Castor canadensis, and the beaver’s even older relationship with North American landscapes and ecosystems. From the waterlogged environs of the Beaver Capital of Canada to the wilderness cabin that controversial conservationist Grey Owl shared with pet beavers; from a bustling workshop where craftsmen make beaver-felt cowboy hats using century-old tools to a tidal marsh where an almost-lost link between beavers and salmon was recently found, it’s a journey of discovery to find out what happened after we nearly wiped this essential animal off the map, and how we can learn to live with beavers now that they’re returning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Sleepwalkers: How Europe Went to War in 1914 *







One of The New York Times Book Review’s 10 Best Books of the Year

Winner of the Los Angeles Times Book Prize (History)

The Sleepwalkers: How Europe Went to War in 1914 is historian Christopher Clark’s riveting account of the explosive beginnings of World War I.

Drawing on new scholarship, Clark offers a fresh look at World War I, focusing not on the battles and atrocities of the war itself, but on the complex events and relationships that led a group of well-meaning leaders into brutal conflict.

Clark traces the paths to war in a minute-by-minute, action-packed narrative that cuts between the key decision centers in Vienna, Berlin, St. Petersburg, Paris, London, and Belgrade, and examines the decades of history that informed the events of 1914 and details the mutual misunderstandings and unintended signals that drove the crisis forward in a few short weeks.

Meticulously researched and masterfully written, Christopher Clark’s The Sleepwalkers is a dramatic and authoritative chronicle of Europe’s descent into a war that tore the world apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Canaris Conspiracy: The Secret Resistance to Hitler in the German Army *




  








A gripping account of the men who came close to killing Adolf Hitler and changing history—from the New York Times–bestselling authors of Heinrich Himmler.

July 20, 1944. Colonel Claus von Stauffenberg carried a time bomb in a briefcase into a conference with Adolf Hitler. After wedging the briefcase directly in front of Hitler under a table, Stauffenberg took his leave. Only ill luck and divine providence could have caused what happened next; a junior staffer accidentally kicked the case, moving it further from Hitler. When the bomb exploded, four died, but none was the megalomaniacal Führer.

Men from all walks of German life—the army, Military Intelligence, civilian life—came together at great personal risk to conspire over a span of six years to save their beloved Germany from the clutches of a madman and halt a further descent into war. This is the incredible documented account of their work and collaboration with “Department Z,” the twenty-four individuals who operated under the leadership of Admiral Wilhelm Canaris to secretly engineer this intricate scheme to kill Adolf Hitler and take over the Third Reich. Only by a matter of minutes and inches did these courageous men fail in their daring plot, changing the course of history. Meet the conspirators and learn the plots behind The Canaris Conspiracy, a near-continuous web of planning and frustrated action which came nearer to achieving the longed-for coup d’état than anyone realizes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Canaris: The Life and Death of Hitler's Spymaster *




  








This biography of the Nazi intelligence chief who spied both for and against Hitler examines the life of one of WWII’s most intriguing figures.

An early supporter of Adolph Hitler, Wilhelm Canaris became chief of German military intelligence before secretly turning against the Nazi regime at the start of World War II. Throughout his career, few who knew him ever understood his plans. Even today, historians find Wilhelm Canaris a man of mystery among Hitler’s top lieutenants.

The great protector of German opposition to Hitler, Canaris was also the one who prepared the Third Reich’s major expansion plans. While he motivated those who were eager to bring down Hitler, he also hunted them as conspirators—one of the many contradictions he was forced to live with in order to stay in control of the Nazi spy network.

This superbly researched biography follows Canaris's career from his first dabbling in the intelligence business during World War I through his time as head of the Abwehr to his execution in 1945 for his role in the July Plot. A highly readable account, it tells the story of an apparently old-fashioned naval officer, drawn into the web of the Nazi regime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/03/22.

Currently $3.

*Humble Heroes, How The USS Nashville CL43 Fought WWII *







“Top Secret” mystery missions, many without other ships in support, were becoming uncomfortably familiar for the crew of the USS Nashville CL43. It started like a Hollywood thriller, secretly transporting from England $25 million in British gold bullion, delivered to the ship in unguarded bread trucks, a pre-war “Neutrality Patrol” that was really an unofficial hostile search for the far bigger and more powerful German battleship Prinz Eugen, and sneaking through the Panama Canal at night with the ship’s name and hull number covered for secrecy.

Now, with the ship bulging with an unusual load of fuel and supplies, in the company of a large fleet quietly passing under San Francisco’s Golden Gate Bridge, the crew was about to learn of their latest (but not last) and most improbable adventure yet as the captain made an announcement that would change the war and their lives forever, “We are going to Tokyo!”. Over three years, scores of battles and hundreds of thousands of ocean miles later, the Nashville and her crew had earned 10 Battle Stars, served from the North Atlantic to the South Pacific, from the Aleutians to the Yangtze River, as McArthur’s flagship and suffered heavy casualties from a devastating kamikaze attack. Tokyo Rose reported her sunk, repeatedly.

Earlier, with goodwill trips that included France, England, Scandinavia, Bermuda and Rio de Janeiro, the new, sleek Nashville built a pre-war reputation as a “glamour ship”. But with war came the secret missions, capturing the second and third Japanese POWs of the war, having a torpedo pass just under the stern, being strafed and bombed by Japanese planes, losing a third of the crew in a single devastating Kamikaze attack, swimming in shark infested waters protected by marines with machine guns, enjoying the beauty of Sydney and her people, planning a suicide mission to destroy the Japanese fishing fleet, and bombarding Japanese troops and airfields across the Pacific.

The Nashville crew served their ship and country well. They came from Baltimore row-houses, New York walk-ups, San Francisco flats, Kansas wheat farms, Colorado cattle ranches, Louisiana bayous and Maine fishing towns. Many had never traveled more than 25 miles from home and had never seen the ocean until they joined the service. They were part Irish, part Italian, part Polish and All-American. Battered, burnt and bombed, they made the USS Nashville their home and lived and died as eternal shipmates. Historical narrative enriched with the personal stories of the crew, this is the story of a ship and crew of ordinary men who did extraordinary things.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/04/22.

Currently $2.

*Morte (War with No Name Book 1)*




  








After the “war with no name” a cat assassin searches for his lost love in Repino’s strange, moving sci-fi epic that channels both Homeward Bound and A Canticle for Leibowitz.

The “war with no name” has begun, with human extinction as its goal. The instigator of this war is the Colony, a race of intelligent ants who, for thousands of years, have been silently building an army that would forever eradicate the destructive, oppressive humans. Under the Colony's watchful eye, this utopia will be free of the humans' penchant for violence, exploitation and religious superstition. As a final step in the war effort, the Colony uses its strange technology to transform the surface animals into high-functioning two-legged beings who rise up to kill their masters.

Former housecat turned war hero, Mort(e) is famous for taking on the most dangerous missions and fighting the dreaded human bio-weapon EMSAH. But the true motivation behind his recklessness is his ongoing search for a pre-transformation friend—a dog named Sheba. When he receives a mysterious message from the dwindling human resistance claiming Sheba is alive, he begins a journey that will take him from the remaining human strongholds to the heart of the Colony, where he will discover the source of EMSAH and the ultimate fate of all of earth's creatures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gates of Hell: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Gates of Eternity Book 1) *




  








Kyle Washaki 'Wash' Williams thought his life couldn’t get any more complicated. Then the aliens showed up…

After his mom died from cancer, Wash gave up his girlfriend and his dream of being a career Army officer to stay home and take care of his father, a former Special Forces soldier stricken with PTSD. Wash works three jobs just to pay the bills, and one of them is at the ranch of the man who’s engaged to his ex-girlfriend, Jimmy Bonner.

Sound rough? He thought so too…until a portal to a hell-world of giant, insectoid aliens opens behind the ranch house, sucking Wash and Jimmy into the nightmare domain of the Hive Mind, a monstrous, underground blob of brain tissue that stretches across multiple planets through the Gate System.

It exists only to spread itself across the universe. And its next target is Earth.

Will Wash be able to defend the planet from conquest by a swarm of giant alien insects? And will Jimmy be able to put aside his rivalry with Wash to fight for Earth, or will he decide that an alien horde is the perfect tool to dispose of his old enemy?

The answer lies on the other side…of the Gates of Hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dark Angel Merchant Marines Complete Series Boxed Set *




  








10,000 years after a missile changed the course of Earth’s fate, humanity has expanded their reach to the stars. Humanity now lives in interesting times.

Daria's day went from bad to worse. To get away from it all, and clear her name, Daria comes on board with the motley crew of the Atlanta. Neither she nor Captain Lombe has a clue what lies around the next bend, but fortune favors the bold, right?

Grab the complete series today and join Daria and the crew of Atlanta to get a taste of gritty action in a galaxy full of rogues, thieves, and privateers!

---

Daria was not having a good day, even before she found herself locked up.

Betrayed by her brothers-in-arms, Daria barely escaped being killed in the fallout. Without a friend in the galaxy, she finds herself dragged away for something those treacherous bastards did.

What else could go wrong in one day?

Help is coming, just not the kind Daria was expecting. A dapper gent she's never met blasting the doors off her cell pulls Daria deeper into the rabbit hole. She must decide whether to fight the charges against her or make a run for her life with her rescuer.

As it turns out, this wasn't what Captain Lombe had in mind, either.

Still, any port in a storm. For the down-on-her-luck merc and the gentleman smuggler whose hopes rest on her, the winds are a-blowing.

Daria comes on board with the motley crew of the Atlanta. Neither she nor Lombe has a clue what lies around the next bend, but fortune favors the bold, right?

Their misadventure takes them tearing across the space lanes, surrounded by miscreants and malcontents on every side.

Death is a wink and a hair trigger away, but like Daria, what do you have to lose?

Included in this boxed set:


Attack From The Dark
Hell To Pay
No One Dies Alone


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stars Between the Sun and Moon: One Woman's Life in North Korea and Escape to Freedom *




  








An extraordinary memoir by a North Korean woman who defied the government to keep her family alive.

Born in the 1970s, Lucia Jang grew up in a common, rural North Korean household—her parents worked hard, she bowed to a photo of Kim Il-Sung every night, and the family scraped by on rationed rice and a small garden. However, there is nothing common about Jang. She is a woman of great emotional depth, courage, and resilience.

Happy to serve her country, Jang worked in a factory as a young woman. There, a man she thought was courting her raped her. Forced to marry him when she found herself pregnant, she continued to be abused by him. She managed to convince her family to let her return home, only to have her in-laws and parents sell her son without her knowledge for 300 won and two bars of soap. They had not wanted another mouth to feed.

By now it was the beginning of the famine of the 1990s that resulted in more than one million deaths. Driven by starvation—her family’s as well as her own—Jang illegally crossed the river to better-off China to trade goods. She was caught and imprisoned twice, pregnant the second time. She knew that, to keep the child, she had to leave North Korea. In a dramatic escape, she was smuggled with her newborn to China, fled to Mongolia under gunfire, and finally found refuge in South Korea before eventually settling in Canada.

With so few accounts by North Korean women and those from its rural areas, Jang's fascinating memoir helps us understand the lives of those many others who have no way to make their voices known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Witch and Famous (Witch Way Librarian Mysteries Book 3) *




  








For a tiny town, picturesque Wilfred, Oregon, has everything, including an impressive library housed in a Victorian mansion, a touch of magic in new librarian and fledgling witch, Josie Way, a visiting movie star—and a curious tendency toward murder . . .

Josie and all of Wilfred are buzzing with excitement. A-list movie star Daphne Morris has chosen to interview Roz, assistant librarian and novelist, for her book club. But when the glamorous actress quickly charms both Roz’s long-time love and sheriff Sam, the object of Josie’s unrequited affection, Josie turns to the whispers from her beloved books for ideas on revising the plot. Yet soon there’s another twist . . .

At a party to celebrate the interview, Daphne’s personal chef is found dead in a scene that all too closely echoes one in Roz’s novel. It’s clear to Josie that someone’s idea of a happy ending means framing her friend. She’ll have to read between the lines with the help of the library’s enchanted stacks, guidance from her magical grandmother’s letters, and her cat familiar, Rodney, to solve this murder before someone decides to stage a deadly sequel . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Her Work was Everything (Zachary Goldman Mysteries (Private Investigator) Book 7) *




  








From USA Today Bestselling Author, P.D. Workman!

There’s something going on at Drake Chase Gould.

The death of intern Lauren Barclay is just the tip of the iceberg. When Lauren’s roommate hires Zachary to look into what was, on its surface, a tragic accidental death, Zachary gets more than he bargained for.

Not only is there definitely something up at “Chase Gold,” but he quickly realizes that one of the principals of the investment banking firm is Gordon Drake, Zachary’s ex-wife’s current husband. And that is a recipe for disaster.

Zachary is running into roadblocks everywhere he turns, and if someone at Drake Chase Gould is responsible for Lauren’s untimely death, then he is putting himself right in the murderer’s crosshairs.

Zachary Goldman, Private Investigator, is flawed with a capital F. Shattered by the tragedies of his own life, he will somehow still manage to pick himself up and dig just a little bit deeper than anyone else to find the vital clues.

Maybe being broken makes it easier for others who have faced tragedy to trust him. Walk with Zachary as he solves cases that will stretch his abilities to the limit.

Even with his own life in shambles, Zachary Goldman is still the one you want on the case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Little Girl Lost *




  








Once lost, are we ever the same again…?

A family is torn apart when a little girl is kidnapped while her family is on vacation.

The press immediately turn on the family, blaming the parents for the young girl’s disappearance.

Time passes and everyone begins to lose hope.

But when a girl is found wandering the streets of Portugal alone, she is returned to her family and the case closed.

Yet something is not right.

And as little Rosemary Cathcart grows up, and her parent’s divorce, that feeling never really leaves her.

Years later, after finding her boyfriend has been cheating on her, Rosemary flees to her brother’s home, where she quickly wears out her welcome.

When her mother arrives and asks her to move in with her and her new husband, Rosemary decides to go to Jersey and work at her father’s hotel.

But when she arrives she learns the hotel is close to bankruptcy and her father on his death bed with cancer.

Before he dies, he has secrets to tell that will change her world, and the world of everyone around her, forever.

And it would seem that Rosemary Cathcart, once a Little Girl Lost, is still yet to be found….

Full of dark secrets and mysterious twists and turns, Little Girl Lost is a must read thriller that will have you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Templar Legacy: A Novel (Cotton Malone Book 1) *




  








The ancient order of the Knights Templar possessed untold wealth and absolute power over kings and popes . . . until the Inquisition, when they were wiped from the face of the earth, their hidden riches lost.

But now two forces vying for the treasure have learned that it is not at all what they thought it was–and its true nature could change the modern world.

Cotton Malone, one-time top operative for the U.S. Justice Department, is enjoying his quiet new life as an antiquarian book dealer in Copenhagen when an unexpected call to action reawakens his hair-trigger instincts–and plunges him back into the cloak-and-dagger world he thought he’d left behind.

It begins with a violent robbery attempt on Cotton’s former supervisor, Stephanie Nelle, who’ s far from home on a mission that has nothing to do with national security. Armed with vital clues to a series of centuries-old puzzles scattered across Europe, she means to crack a mystery that has tantalized scholars and fortune-hunters through the ages by finding the legendary cache of wealth and forbidden knowledge thought to have been lost forever when the order of the Knights Templar was exterminated in the fourteenth century. But she’s not alone. Competing for the historic prize– and desperate for the crucial information Stephanie possesses–is Raymond de Roquefort, a shadowy zealot with an army of assassins at his command.

Welcome or not, Cotton seeks to even the odds in the perilous race. But the more he learns about the ancient conspiracy surrounding the Knights Templar, the more he realizes that even more than lives are at stake. At the end of a lethal game of conquest, rife with intrigue, treachery, and craven lust for power, lies a shattering discovery that could rock the civilized world–and, in the wrong hands, bring it to its knees.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Eternity Project *




  








A discovery that wasn’t meant to happen.
On a timeline that shouldn’t exist.

When Reid Walton, an unacclaimed community college history professor and obscure conspiracy author, is invited to join a billionaire’s mysterious science project as a history expert, he has no idea why they chose him, or what to expect. Sequestered in a secluded mountain laboratory, he is introduced to their mind-blowing venture: stable time travel, safe enough for a public attraction.

And they already have a working vehicle!

On the heels of this staggering revelation comes another. The time travel technology is suspected of being stolen property. If so, stolen from where? The faster-than-light particles that make the time machine work exist nowhere in the known world except the enigmatic inventor’s possession, who refuses to disclose his source. Could they have come from the future?

With help from the lab crew led by the genius and resourceful Dr. Sara Dearborn, Reid digs for answers to the mystery he was hired to solve. But uncovering the truth turns perilous. Reid finds there is much more at stake than just a time machine, and flushing out his quarry may get them all killed – and rip the timeline apart.

Catapulted across history, Reid, Sara, and their allies must survive alternate dimensions, Nazis, Vikings, and a psychopath willing to destroy anyone and anything, even the timeline itself, if it prevents him from his prize. A prize that offers power more seductive than just time travel. For a deadly price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Anatomy of a Scientific Discovery: The Race to Find the Body's Own Morphine *




  








The “fascinating” story of the global scientific race to discover and unlock the power of endorphins—the body’s own morphine (The New Yorker).

In 1973, scientists John Hughes and Hans Kosterlitz were studying pig brains in an underfunded laboratory in Aberdeen, Sweden. During their research, the duo discovered a non-addictive narcotic chemical. What if they could find a similar chemical in humans? If human brains also had this chemical and they could somehow isolate it, perhaps Hughes and Kosterlitz could find a way to help the world begin to heal itself. Their work would lead them to discover endorphins, the body’s own natural morphine and the chemical that makes it possible to feel both pain and pleasure.

Their findings made Hughes and Kosterlitz overnight celebrities. Soon, scientists all over the world were rushing to study the human brain and its endorphins. In a few years, scientists would use the team’s initial research to link endorphins to drug addiction, runner’s high, appetite control, sexual response, and mental illnesses such as depression and schizophrenia.

In Anatomy of a Scientific Discovery, Jeff Goldberg describes Hughes and Kosterlitz’s lives before, during, and after their historic and scientific breakthrough. He also reveals the brutal competition between drug companies as they raced to find a way to cash in on this monumental discovery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Oregon Trail: A New American Journey *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • #1 Indie Next Pick • Winner of the PEN New England Award

“Enchanting…A book filled with so much love…Long before Oregon, Rinker Buck has convinced us that the best way to see America is from the seat of a covered wagon.” —The Wall Street Journal

“Amazing…A real nonfiction thriller.” —Ian Frazier, The New York Review of Books

“Absorbing…Winning…The many layers in The Oregon Trail are linked by Mr. Buck’s voice, which is alert and unpretentious in a manner that put me in mind of Bill Bryson’s comic tone in A Walk in the Woods.” —Dwight Garner, The New York Times

A major bestseller that has been hailed as a “quintessential American story” (Christian Science Monitor), Rinker Buck’s The Oregon Trail is an epic account of traveling the 2,000-mile length of the Oregon Trail the old-fashioned way—in a covered wagon with a team of mules—that has captivated readers, critics, and booksellers from coast to coast. Simultaneously a majestic journey across the West, a significant work of history, and a moving personal saga, Buck’s chronicle is a “laugh-out-loud masterpiece” (Willamette Week) that “so ensnares the emotions it becomes a tear-jerker at its close” (Star Tribune, Minneapolis) and “will leave you daydreaming and hungry to see this land” (The Boston Globe).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Silent Village: Life and Death in Occupied France *




  








'Based on eye-witness accounts, Robert Pike’s moving book vividly depicts the lives of the villagers who were caught up in the tragedy of Oradour-sur-Glane and brings their experiences to our attention for the first time' Hanna Diamond, author of Fleeing Hitler

On 10 June 1944, four days after Allied forces landed in Normandy, the picturesque village of Oradour-sur-Glane in the rural heart of France was destroyed by an armoured SS Panzer division. Six hundred and forty-three men, women and children were murdered in the nation’s worst wartime atrocity. Today, Oradour is remembered as a ‘martyred village’ and its ruins preserved, but the stories of its inhabitants lie buried under the rubble of the intervening decades. Silent Village gathers the powerful testimonies of survivors in the first account of Oradour as it was both before the tragedy and in its aftermath. Why this peaceful community was chosen for extermination has remained a mystery. Putting aside contemporary hearsay, Nazi rhetoric and revisionist theories, Robert Pike returns to the archival evidence to narrate the tragedy as it truly happened – and give voice to the anguish of those left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Little Third Reich on Lake Superior: A History of Canadian Internment Camp R *




  








An in-depth history of one of Canada’s World War II internment camps that held both Nazis and anti-Nazis alike.

For eighteen months during the Second World War, the Canadian military interned 1,145 prisoners of war in Red Rock, Ontario (about 100 kilometres northeast of Thunder Bay). Camp R interned friend and foe alike: Nazis, anti-Nazis, Jews, soldiers, merchant seamen, and refugees whom Britain feared might comprise Hitler’s rumoured “fifth column” of alien enemies residing within the Commonwealth. For the first time and in riveting detail, the author illuminates the conditions in one of Canada’s forgotten POW camps. Backed by interviews and meticulous archival research, Zimmermann fleshes out this rich history in an accessible, lively manner. The Little Third Reich on Lake Superior will captivate military and political historians as well as non-specialists interested in the history of POWs and internment in Canada.

“Most of us have an image of what prisoner of war camps looked like, either from documentary footage about Nazi POW camps, or feature films about World War II, or television situation comedies. The Little Third Reich on Lake Superior shatters all of those stereotypes and, through diligent assembly of public records, multiple library archives and personal interviews, gives us an in-depth picture of a Canadian internment camp. All of this is skillfully organized in a reader-friendly, chronological way.” —Michael Sabota, Chronicle Journal

“The study shines light on the lesser-known Canadian prisoner of war (POW) camps in World War II. In this well-researched study, Zimmermann describes not only Camp R, but the inmates, guards, military command structure, politicians, and general political environment in Canada and Britain. . . . The work is easy to read and deftly supported by a broad array of sources. Zimmermann’s analysis encompasses Canadian and British history. . . . The Little Third Reich on Lake Superior sets a high standard for future research into civilian internment camps.” —Anna Marie Anderson, The Journal of Military History


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/04/22.

Currently $2.

*Losing the Long Game: The False Promise of Regime Change in the Middle East *




  








Foreign Affairs Best of Books of 2021
"Book of the Week" on Fareed Zakaria GPS
Financial Times Best Books of 2020

The definitive account of how regime change in the Middle East has proven so tempting to American policymakers for decades—and why it always seems to go wrong.
"It's a first-rate work, intelligently analyzing a complex issue, and learning the right lessons from history."
—Fareed Zakaria

Since the end of World War II, the United States has set out to oust governments in the Middle East on an average of once per decade—in places as diverse as Iran, Iraq, Afghanistan (twice), Egypt, Libya, and Syria. The reasons for these interventions have also been extremely diverse, and the methods by which the United States pursued regime change have likewise been highly varied, ranging from diplomatic pressure alone to outright military invasion and occupation. What is common to all the operations, however, is that they failed to achieve their ultimate goals, produced a range of unintended and even catastrophic consequences, carried heavy financial and human costs, and in many cases left the countries in question worse off than they were before.

Philip H. Gordon's Losing the Long Game is a thorough and riveting look at the U.S. experience with regime change over the past seventy years, and an insider’s view on U.S. policymaking in the region at the highest levels. It is the story of repeated U.S. interventions in the region that always started out with high hopes and often the best of intentions, but never turned out well. No future discussion of U.S. policy in the Middle East will be complete without taking into account the lessons of the past, especially at a time of intense domestic polarization and reckoning with America's standing in world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/05/22.

Currently $3.

*Blood Music *




  








Nebula Award Finalist: A genetic engineering breakthrough may portend the destruction of humanity in this cyberpunk novel by the author of The Forge of God.

This Hugo and Nebula Award finalist follows present-day events in which the fears concerning the nuclear annihilation of the world subsided after the Cold War and the fear of chemical warfare spilled over into the empty void it left behind. An amazing breakthrough in genetic engineering made by Vergil Ulam is considered too dangerous for further research, but rather than destroy his work, he injects himself with his creation and walks out of his lab, unaware of just how his actions will change the world. Author Greg Bear’s treatment of the traditional tale of scientific hubris is both suspenseful and a compelling portrait of a new intelligence emerging amongst us, irrevocably changing our world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Adventures of the Gunship Marathon (Box Set: Missions 1-5) *




  








"It started out with a bang and just got better." -Goodreads reviewer

Over 1,000 pages of nonstop action! If there's one thing Adam Eckhart knows, it's that humans are trouble. After all, he is one.

As captain of the Marathon, a cobbled-together ship crewed by aliens and androids scraping by on odd jobs at the outskirts of settled space, Adam has plenty to worry about without adding his own species to the mix.

But when a pair of mortally wounded humans cross his path during a heist gone wrong, he finds himself compelled to save them.

Big mistake.

Because if there's one more thing Adam knows, it's that the universe never leaves a good deed unpunished.

He and his crew are about to find out just how right he is.

Includes the first 5 books in the Marathon series:


Bad Cargo
Hidden World
Trapped
Lost Star
War Dead


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Whispers Of The Past Book 1 *




  








When grave robbers disturb the tomb of Sheriff James ‘Two Guns’ Tolbert searching for Old West relics, a force is unleashed, hellbent for blood.

How does a Sheriff’s Department from a small North Texas community stop a brutal murderer that is targeting criminals? A murderer that leaves no physical evidence and commits acts so heinous that seasoned officers find the crime scenes too morbid to imagine.

Over a hundred years in the making, a vengeful spirit now hunts for its killers. If those responsible can’t be made to pay, their progeny will.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lighthouse Keeper *




  








*A terrifying mystery of the sea*

In December 1900, three lighthouse keepers vanished without trace from the remote Scottish island of Eilean Mor.

An emergency relief crew was sent to man the lighthouse, and at the end of their month-long duty, they resigned from their posts, never to speak of what they had experienced.

The mystery of Eilean Mor has never been solved. Until now.

In the present, a group of environmental researchers arrives to observe the wildlife. While exploring the lighthouse, now deserted, one of the team discovers a manuscript written by one of the relief keepers, a man named Alec Dalemore. As a sudden storm cuts off their escape, the researchers come to realise that Dalemore wrote the manuscript as a warning to all who would come after him -- a warning of something ancient and powerful and strange beyond imagining…

The Lighthouse Keeper is a supernatural tale based on the Flannan Isles mystery, one of the greatest unsolved enigmas in maritime history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Surgeons: Life and Death in a Top Heart Center *




  








"Insightful and filled with verve…electrifying." —Wall Street Journal

Hailed as "an astute book of enormous importance" (Sherwin Nuland), The Surgeons follows the team at one of the world's premier cardiac surgery and transplant centers. Given unprecedented access, Charles R. Morris recounts in thrilling detail a late-night against-the-clock "harvest run" to secure a precious transplantable organ, the heartbreaking story of a child's failed transplant, and more. Along the way, Morris reflects on how doctors really think, rising health care costs, and the future of health care in America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*If You Ask Me: (And of Course You Won't) *




  








The New York Times bestseller from the beloved actress and Hollywood icon who's made us laugh on shows from The Mary Tyler Moore Show to Golden Girls to Saturday Night Live!

In this candid take on everything from the unglamorous reality behind red-carpet affairs to her beauty regimen (“I have no idea what color my hair is, and I never intend to find out”), Betty White shares her observations about life, celebrity, and love (for humans and animals). Filled with photos, If You Ask Me is funny, sweet, and straight to the point—just like Betty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ladyparts: A Memoir *




  








A frank, witty, and dazzlingly written memoir of one woman trying to keep it together while her body falls apart—from the New York Times bestselling author of Shutterbabe

I’m crawling around on the bathroom floor, picking up pieces of myself. These pieces are not a metaphor. They are actual pieces.

Twenty years after her iconic memoir Shutterbabe, Deborah Copaken is at her darkly comedic nadir: battered, broke, divorcing, dissected, and dying—literally—on sexism’s battlefield as she scoops up what she believes to be her internal organs into a glass container before heading off to the hospital . . . in an UberPool.

Ladyparts is her irreverent inventory of both the female body and the body politic of womanhood in America, the story of one woman brought to her knees by the one-two-twelve punch of divorce, solo motherhood, healthcare Frogger, unaffordable childcare, shady landlords, her father’s death, college tuitions, sexual harassment, corporate indifference, ageism, sexism, and plain old bad luck. Plus seven serious illnesses, one atop the other, which provide the book’s narrative skeleton: vagina, uterus, breast, heart, cervix, brain, and lungs. She bounces back from each bum body part, finds workarounds for every setback—she transforms her home into a commune to pay rent; sells her soul for health insurance; turns FBI informant when her sexual harasser is nominated to the White House—but in her slippery struggle to survive a steep plunge off the middle-class ladder, she is suddenly awoken to what it means to have no safety net.

Side-splittingly funny one minute, a freak horror show the next, quintessentially American, Ladyparts is an era-defining memoir for our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Crocodile on the Sandbank (Amelia Peabody Book 1) *




  








Meet Egyptologist Amelia Peabody in the first mystery in the Victorian-era set, New York Times bestselling "sparkling series" (Marilyn Stasio, New York Times Book Review).

"If Indiana Jones were female, a wife, and a mother who lived in Victorian times, he would be Amelia Peabody Emerson."--Publishers Weekly

Amelia Peabody, that indomitable product of the Victorian age, embarks on her debut Egyptian adventure armed with unshakable self-confidence, a journal to record her thoughts, and, of course, a sturdy umbrella. On her way to Cairo, Amelia rescues young Evelyn Barton-Forbes, who has been abandoned by her scoundrel lover. Together the two women sail up the Nile to an archeological site run by the Emerson brothers-the irascible but dashing Radcliffe and the amiable Walter. Soon their little party is increased by one-one mummy that is, and a singularly lively example of the species.

Strange visitations, suspicious accidents, and a botched kidnapping convince Amelia that there is a plot afoot to harm Evelyn. Now Amelia finds herself up against an unknown enemy-and perilous forces that threaten to make her first Egyptian trip also her last . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in the Rue Dumas (A Provençal Mystery Book 2) *




  








When a shocking murder rocks the theology department at Aix-en-Provence’s university, chief magistrate Antoine Verlaque is on the case

Provençal Mystery Series #2
Watch the series! Murder in Provence is now on Britbox.

When Dr. Georges Moutte is found mudrered, investigator Antoine Verlaque is stumped. Certainly the director of theology at the Université d’Aix had his enemies. Moutte was just about to name the recipient of an elite fellowship as well as his own successor—a highly coveted position—when his lips were sealed permanently. But Verlaque isn't convinced that anyone in the tiny community of academics is capable of murder.

Aided by his on-again, off-again girlfriend, law professor Marine Bonnet, Berlaque must turn Provence upside down, uncovering a world far more complicated than university politics, to find the killer before it’s too late.

A page-turning mystery that transports you to the south of France with its lush portrait of a charming historic town, this continuation of the Provençal Mystery series captivates.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Silent Scream: An Anna Travis Mystery (Anna Travis Mysteries Book 5) *




  








Film star Amanda Delany has the world at her feet. Never one for the quiet life, she has had a string of affairs with the hottest actors around. Then, coming home late from a night shoot, Amanda puts the key in her front door for the very last time. The next morning, Amanda’s body is found, stabbed many times, only her beautiful face left unharmed.

DI Anna Travis is ordered to the team assigned to the Delany murder, headed by Anna’s former lover, the demanding DCI James Langton. Anna is shocked by the truth behind Amanda’s public image: her addictions to drugs and starvation diets; her cold, unemotional parents; her elusive film agent; and the former lovers so quick to distance themselves. But Anna has challenges of her own to overcome too. Promotion to Chief Inspector is within her grasp, but when the time comes for her to stand before the board, she faces a shocking accusation of personal misconduct.

With insider authenticity derived from La Plante’s years in the film world and a heroine worthy of her predecessor, Prime Suspect’s Jane Tennison, Silent Scream is La Plante’s best yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Scandal at Dolphin Square: A Notorious History *




  








‘Compelling, authoritative and as readable as the best airport thriller. It fizzes with crime, fame, power and illicit sex.’ Jeremy Vine

‘A timely and important book. It’s quite remarkable how one building has played host to such debauchery. If only the walls could talk…’ Iain Dale

Designed as a city dwelling for the modern age, Dolphin Square opened in London’s Pimlico in 1936. Boasting 1,250 hi-tech flats, a swimming pool, restaurant, gardens and shopping arcade, the complex quickly attracted a long list of the affluent and influential. But behind its veneer of respectability, the Square has become one of the country’s most notorious addresses; a place where the private lives of those from the highest of high society and the lowest depths of the underworld have collided and played out over the best part of a century.

This is the story of the Square and its people, an ever-evolving cast of larger-than- life characters who have borne witness to, and played pivotal roles in, some of the most scandalous episodes of the twentieth and twenty-first centuries. From Oswald Mosley and the Carry On gang to allegations of systematic sexual abuse, it is a saga replete with mysterious deaths, exploitation, espionage, illicit love affairs and glamour, shining a light on the changing nature of British politics and society in the modern age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Courting Trouble (Rosato & Associates Book 7) *




  







Anne Murphy is the redheaded rookie at the Philadelphia law firm of Rosato & Associates, and one morning she wakes up to front-page headlines proclaiming lawyer murdered -- above her own picture. If she wants to stay alive, she's got to play dead. She'll have to trust people she barely knows -- colleagues who hate her, homicide cops who want her out of the crime-fighting business, and a new love who inconveniently happens to be opposing counsel. But her knack for courting trouble makes it almost impossible for Anne to play well with others, and an unexpected event places her in lethal jeopardy and leaves her with everything to lose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Adverse Effects (The Memory Thieves Series Book 1) *




  






“A riveting adventure into the world of memory control where nightmarish consequences await. Memorable characters and a chilling plot are certain to keep the reader turning pages deep into the night.”--Leonard Goldberg, author of the Daughter of Sherlock Holmes mysteries

Determined to help her amnesiac patients recover their lives, Boston psychiatrist Cristina Silva is achieving near-miraculous results by prescribing Recognate, a revolutionary new memory-recovery drug now in trials. She understands her patients’ suffering better than most, because she’s lost her memories, too. Desperate to become herself again, she pops the same experimental drug she prescribes to her patients. And, like them, she remembers a little more each day.

Until one of her patients, a successful accountant, jumps from an eight-story window to his death. And as Cristina’s memories return, with them come violent visions and an incessant voice in her head. Maybe the drug isn’t safe after all. But discontinuing it would mean forgetting everything she’s recalled and losing herself.

Then an enigmatic, possibly dangerous man appears at Cristina’s bus stop. He seems to know more about her life than she does and says she holds a secret that puts her life in danger. Perilously balanced between an unknown past and a terrifying future, if she wants to survive, Cristina must stay on the medication and unlock those memories before it’s too late—even if the adverse effects of the drug could destroy her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wood's Reef: Action and Adventure in the Florida Keys (Mac Travis Adventure Thrillers Book 1) *




  








A dangerous artifact lurks beneath the Florida Keys...

...deadly treasure sunk years ago, now set to wreak havoc once again.

One man is ready to blow this disaster out of the water.

Check out the newly released third edition

Salvor, diver, and fisherman Mac Travis keeps it simple - a hammock, a spear gun, and a boat are all he needs. A SCUBA expert, he explores the coral reef with the best. But a shocking discovery ensures Mac’s life will change forever when he finds a discarded nuke on the ocean floor.

Despite vows of silence, word gets out and dangerous lowlifes take over Mac’s beach. A crazed terrorist will stop at nothing to possess the weapon, and a corrupt presidential candidate will do anything to keep the government’s mistakes hidden. As events spiral out of control and the danger mounts, can Mac survive and expose the truth, or will Wood’s Reef be his watery grave?

Lovers of Wayne Stinnet, Clive Cussler, and John D MacDonald will delight in this Conch Republic adventure. A devoted fan writes: “Grab a cold beer and relax while you follow Mac Travis. You won’t be sorry!”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Once a Crooked Man: A Novel *




  








A deliciously quirky crime novel from David McCallum, the beloved actor known for his portrayal of Illya Kuryakin on The Man From U.N.C.L.E. and Dr. Donald "Ducky" Mallard on NCIS.

Crime pays. And pays well.

Sal, Max and Enzo Bruschetti have proved this over a lifetime of nefarious activity that they have kept hidden from law enforcement. Nowhere in any file, on any computer is there a record of anything illegal from which they have profited. But Max has a problem. His body is getting old and his doctor has told him to take it easy. Max has decided that the time has come for the family to retire.

But when young actor Harry Murphy overhears the Bruschetti brothers planning changes to their organization, including the murder of a man in London who knows too much, the Bruschetti's plans begin to unravel.

After Harry makes the well-intentioned if egregious mistake of trying to warn the Bruchetti's intended victim he finds himself alone in a foreign country, on the wrong side of the law, with a suitcase full of cash and a dangerous man on his trail. And while his good looks, charm and cheerful persistence may prove assets in the turbulent events that follow, none of Harry's past roles have prepared him for what happens next.

At turns tense and funny, Once a Crooked Man is infused with the infectious charm that has made David McCallum one of television's longest running, most-beloved stars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Faded Map: Lost Kingdoms of Scotland *




  








Dive into Northern Britain’s Dark Ages in “a book which gives a satisfying and convincing account of this little-known part of Scotland’s history” (Undiscovered Scotland).

Modern communications have driven motorways and pylons through the countryside, dwarfed us with TV and telephone masts, and drastically altered the way in which we move around, see, and understand Scotland. Recent politics and logistics have established borders and jurisdictions which now seem permanent and impervious. The Faded Map looks beyond these to remember a land that was once quiet and green. Alistair Moffat’s “tireless research . . . and commanding knowledge” bring to vivid life the half-forgotten kings and kingdoms of two thousand years ago, from the time of the Romans into the early medieval period (Scottish Field).

In this “fascinating” account, Moffat describes the landscape these men and women moved through and writes of a Celtic society which spoke to itself in Old Welsh, where the Sons of Prophesy ruled, and the time when the English kings of Bernicia held sway over vast swathes of what is now Scotland (Alexander McCall Smith, author of Dream Angus). Heroes rode out of the mists to challenge them and then join with them, and the faint echo of the din of ancient battles can be heard as he takes the reader on a remarkable journey around a lost Scotland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/05/22.

Currently $1.

*The Rise and Fall of Stalin *




  








This is the story of modern history’s most treacherous and terrifying dictator.

Stalin was a man of many facets: he studied for the priesthood, he was a romantic poet, a bank-robber, an assassin, a revolutionary, a ruthless leader, and, for a time, one of the two most powerful men in the world.

But after he took power he was also one of the bloodiest and cruellest leaders in all history. He cracked an iron whip over Russia and Eastern Europe as millions fell to his purges.

His bizarre, sinister life was matched only by his strange death in 1953 and his subsequent fall and condemnation by his successors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/06/22.

Currently $1.

*The Anvil *




  








Deadly radiation from a passing comet is about to destroy life on Earth.

In desperation, the U.S. Government constructs a series of underground shelters to protect as many people as possible. They are expected to be underground for 20 years before returning back to the surface.

But can they survive their time within the confines of the underground shelter... and what will they find when they finally emerge?

A parallel story to 'The Ark', 'The Anvil' is a riveting story of survival and courage in a post-apocalyptic sci-fi setting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hell on Mars (Reality Bleed Book 1)*




  








*It's not a War.
It's an Extermination.*

A black site research facility on Mars, owned and operated by the U.S. government, has made a fatal mistake.

They opened a gate into another reality.

Back on Earth, the threat of World War 3 constantly looms as the United States and the Soviet Union vie for power.

But now, with that mistake on Mars, an alien invasion has begun and it will threaten to topple all of human civilization.

Can the fragmented people of the world come together to help one another? Or is the hate so deep that everyone just wants to be the last one to die?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Call of the Void (Reality Bleed Book 2) *




  








*The Nightmare is just beginning.*


The crew of the Perihelion's mission has become clear.

Locate and retrieve the brilliant scientist, Will Braun.

They'll enter back onto the station—this time equipped with Combat Armor Gear—fighting hordes of mysterious creatures, to locate Will Braun, the man responsible for everything... if he's even still alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ashfall Apocalypse: An Apocalyptic Thriller *




  








Volcanoes erupt around the globe. Cities are leveled. No one is left untouched.

Ronald Ash and his small Texas town experience the effects firsthand when an enormous dam breaks and wipes away everything in its path, including Ron's wife.

Nan Thompson is already at her lowest point in life when the wave destroys all that she owns.

As suffocating ash falls and temperatures plummet, strangers must band together quickly if they hope to survive another day.

But as supplies dwindle, something more threatening looms ahead. The lawless have taken over and they want what the survivors have.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Out of the Wreckage: A New Politics for an Age of Crisis *




  






A leading environmental and political commentator draws a roadmap towards new politics—offering a rallying cry for a new vision of what a ‘good’ society can be—in this “dazzling command of science and relentless faith in people” (Naomi Klein, author of The Shock Doctrine)

What does the good life—and the good society—look like in the 21st century?

A toxic ideology of extreme competition and individualism has come to dominate our world. It misrepresents human nature, destroying hope and common purpose. Only a positive vision can replace it, a new story that re-engages people in politics and lights a path to a better future.

George Monbiot shows how new findings in psychology, neuroscience and evolutionary biology cast human nature in a radically different light: as the supreme altruists and cooperators. He shows how we can build on these findings to create a new politics: a “politics of belonging.” Both democracy and economic life can be radically reorganized from the bottom up, enabling us to take back control and overthrow the forces that have thwarted our ambitions for a better society.

Urgent and passionate, Out of the Wreckage provides the hope and clarity required to change the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Trooper: The Bobcat Who Came in from the Wild *




  








Whenever middle-aged desert tour guide Forrest Bryant Johnson went out on his daily walks into the Mojave, all was usually peaceful and serene. But one beautiful summer day in 1987, Forrest heard a cry of distress. Following the cries, he came upon a small bobcat kitten, injured, orphaned, and desperately in need of help. So Forrest took his new feline friend home for a night. But when the little “trooper” clearly needed some more time to recoup, that night turned into two nights, a week, and eventually nineteen years. And so Trooper became a part of the Johnson family.

And in those nineteen years, Trooper lived his nine lives to the fullest. He explored desert flora and fauna around him, befriending kit foxes, jackrabbits, desert tortoises, and other creatures and getting into mischief along the way. Trooper became a “big brother” to stray tabby Little Brother, teaching, guiding, and protecting Brother on the pair’s adventures and misadventures. He became a beloved patient at his local vet, and cherished housemate of Forrest’s wife, Chi. And Trooper even managed to melt the icy heart of a tough guy neighbor. But most of all, throughout his nineteen years, Trooper became Forrest’s best friend, as the two shared each other’s worries and frustrations, musings and rants, joys and laughter.

Harrowing and heartfelt, Trooper: The Bobcat Who Came in from the Wild is for any reader who ever had their heart stolen by their pet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*How Baseball Happened: Outrageous Lies Exposed! The True Story Revealed *




  








The untold story of baseball’s nineteenth-century origins: “a delightful look at a young nation creating a pastime that was love from the first crack of the bat” (Paul Dickson, The Wall Street Journal).

You may have heard that Abner Doubleday or Alexander Cartwright invented baseball. Neither did. You may have been told that a club called the Knickerbockers played the first baseball game in 1846. They didn’t. Perhaps you’ve read that baseball’s color line was first crossed by Jackie Robinson in 1947. Nope.

Baseball’s true founders don’t have plaques in Cooperstown. They were hundreds of uncredited, ordinary people who played without gloves, facemasks, or performance incentives. Unlike today’s pro athletes, they lived full lives outside of sports. They worked, built businesses, and fought against the South in the Civil War.

In this myth-busting history, Thomas W. Gilbert reveals the true beginnings of baseball. Through newspaper accounts, diaries, and other accounts, he explains how it evolved through the mid-nineteenth century into a modern sport of championships, media coverage, and famous stars—all before the first professional league was formed in 1871.

Winner of the Casey Award: Best Baseball Book of the Year


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Coffee & Corpses: A Clean Christian Small Town Cozy Mystery with Coffee & Romance (Connie Cafe Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








God, Coffee, Small Town Murder

In the small town of Coffee Creek, things move pretty slow. But when Connie Cafe finds the best golfer in town dead in a water hazard, suddenly, life in the Creek is anything but... This is the first book in The Connie Cafe Mystery Series -- a perfect series for lovers of clean Christian small town mysteries that feature coffee and an amateur sleuth who’s in way over her head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ligature & Latte: A Clean Small Town Cozy Mystery with Coffee & Romance (Connie Cafe Mystery Series Book 2)*




  








*Faith, Foam, and Foul Play

Connie's dream of opening Connie's Cafe is about to become reality...

Until the dead body of her realtor is found on the deck of the building she's just purchased.

It's a race against time as she tries to find out who killed him, before they can kill her.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Autumn & Autopsies: A Clean Small Town Cozy Mystery with Coffee & Romance (Connie Cafe Mystery Series Book 3) *




  








Autumn, Apples, and Murder

Autumn has always been one of Connie's favorite times of the year.

And this year's no different, with the annual Apple Festival in full swing.

With Connie's Cafe celebrating its official opening, nothing is going to spoil this weekend...
Except, maybe, murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pumpkins & Poison: A Clean Small Town Cozy Mystery with Coffee & Romance (Connie Cafe Mystery Series Book 4) *




  








Pumpkins, Pies, and Poison

Business at Connie's Cafe is booming as Halloween approaches.

Connie's mother, Roberta, is poised to win the annual Pumpkin Pie baking contest.

Everything is going perfectly...until somebody dies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Samantha True Mystery: The Complete Boxset Books 1-3 (The Samantha True Mysteries) *




  








Warning: These books may cause spontaneous laughter. This twisty mystery series offers a good whodunnit, witty banter, characters you'll want to be friends, and is a perfect escape to the Pacific Northwest. Laughing out loud in public may cause curious glances from strangers.

Book 1: One Hit Wonder (Series Prequel)

Do your job or move along already. Trouble is, Samantha’s in too deep to do either one.
A year into Samantha True’s forensic photography classes she knows three things:

1. Crime scenes are messy.
2. Especially when you throw up on them.
3. She may not be cut out for this.

When the police drag her to an investigation, she’s just as baffled by the scene. With clues like superhero masks, disco balls, and Bigfoot, are they ever going to find who did it?
As she digs deeper into the photographic evidence, she realizes her small town is full of secrets. And she might be happier staying in the dark.


Book 2: All Bets Are Off

Some days, no matter how awful, are not worth a do-over
One wild weekend in Vegas Samantha True and her boyfriend impulsively marry. Six months later she learns three things about her new husband.

He’s been killed in a freak accident.
She’s inherited his secret PI business.
He had another wife.
Broke and devastated, she dives into learning the PI business—how hard can it be? Following a binge-watching how-to session on Youtube, Samantha’s ready to take her first case.
When mysterious strangers show up at her doorstep demanding information about her dead husband, she realizes she's in over her head.
Samantha must discover who he really was. But what if the truth puts her in danger, too?


Book 3: Best Laid Plans

No “learn to be a PI” video prepared her for this...
When Samantha True witnesses Wind River's most popular principal keel over dead she knows three things.

He's been murdered
Proving it will be impossible
They're gonna think she did it
As she works to clear her name, Samantha learns "Principal Josh" is the king of slime balls. Eliminating suspects proves tricky when half the town has a motive for murder.
It'll take the right private investigator to crack this killer's best laid plans.

Let the binge reading begin. Life has thrown Samantha True some serious curve balls but she takes it like a champ and strikes back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Easy (A Flap Tucker Mystery Book 1)*




  








Flap Tucker is no ordinary private investigator. He’s got a cosmic connection to the universe, a special way of locating things that have been lost.

His best friend, the beautiful Dalliance Oglethorpe, is no stranger to Flap’s unusual talents, so when Looney Lenny comes looking for help, she doesn’t hesitate to ask. Flap’s used to strange cases, but he has no idea just how strange his world is about to get: A dead drag queen in a pentagram. Two topless dancers stuffed in a trunk. A pretty blue Buick. Tibetan religious artefacts. And Looney Lenny’s vanished wife, who might not even exist in the first place. It’s been a busy couple of weeks in Atlanta.

With each step he takes, the more Flap becomes convinced that all these seemingly unrelated incidents are connected somehow. As the case grows more and more sinister, he lets his mind go where only he can, letting a Zen-like truth illuminate the path and lead him to the answer. What waits for him there reveals he’s the only thing that stands in a killer’s way…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Easy as One, Two, Three (A Flap Tucker Mystery Book 3) *




  








Deep in the hollows of Georgia’s wild Appalachians, the ghost of a young girl can be seen in the moonlight.

The spirit is forever doomed to wander the paths of Black Pine Mountain where she vanished more than fifty years ago. Now another little girl has gone missing, leaving nothing behind but a trail of collective guilt, unanswered questions and too many coincidences. Only a certain out-of-towner, a Zen private eye with a penchant for French wine, can unravel the truth: Flap Tucker is back.

Together, he and beautiful nightclub owner Dalliance Oglethorple pledge to find the missing girl before she spends another night in the fast-thickening snow. However, in a town where the locals hide dark secrets and eye outsiders with suspicion, he is met with hostility. Following a twisted trail through the shadowy forests of the mountain, the town’s haunted past and whispered legends become more real than ever. Only Flap and his special talents are the little girl’s last hope against a ghost’s final revenge…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*W. E. B. Griffin Rogue Asset by Andrews & Wilson (A Presidential Agent Novel Book 9) *




  








The secretary of state has been kidnapped by Islamic extremists and his only hope for survival is a reconstituted Presidential Agent team in this revival of W. E. B. Griffin's New York Times bestselling series.

Secretary of State Frank Malone has been kidnapped from his Cairo hotel—his security detail wiped out. President Natalie Cohen is left with several unacceptable options. It's time to think outside the box, and that can only mean one thing: the revival of the Presidential Agent program.

Cohen calls for Charley Castillo to come out of retirement to direct a new Presidential Agent, one Captain P. K. "Pick" McCoy, USMC. Charley may be too old to kick down doors and take names, but Killer McCoy is just the man to get the job done.

Together, they will track the kidnapped secretary from Cairo to sub-Saharan Africa. The only problem is that one man can't hope to win against an army of terrorists...good thing there are two of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fighting Handguns *




  







In Fighting Handguns, author Jeff Cooper not only takes the reader through the development of this weapon from its beginnings in mid-16th-century Europe through the various iterations of single- and double-action revolvers and semiautomatic pistols, he also discusses some important aspects of carrying and shooting a fighting handgun under combat conditions.

“For good or ill, man is a fighting animal. While most feel that this is an unmitigated evil, it may, like most aspects of nature, have its positive side. Certainly man’s combative nature is responsible for most of the massive tragedy of history, but it’s possible that history of any sort just wouldn’t have happened had it not been characteristic of the race to struggle against its environment. And man’s environment, of course, includes man. A placid, gentle, contented creature—a koala, for instance—is nice to contemplate but does not progress, and if it encounters a challenge it simply dies. Whether progress, at the price of a fighting disposition, is worth it is a question, but it’s a bit on the academic side. Man is the way he is, and gets along as he must. Being human, we are involved in strife. Much as we may deplore this, we must master the techniques of strife or perish.

“This book is devoted to one of these techniques—the one-hand firearm as used by man against man.”—Jeff Cooper


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Arrival of Eagles: Luftwaffe Landings in Britain 1939–1945 *




  








A fascinating look at German planes that wound up in British territory during World War II, with photos.

During the Second World War, a great many Luftwaffe aircraft arrived in the United Kingdom or its coastal waters, but, as with the famous flight of Rudolf Hess, not all of them through “conventional” combat circumstances. Some got lost; others were brought by defectors; some were lured through electronic countermeasures by the RAF; and others were brought down in unusual circumstances. However they arrived, all manner of types appeared—He 111, Go 145, Me 110, Ju 88, Me 109 F and G, Fw 190, Do 217—and all were of great interest to the RAF.

In some cases, aircraft were repaired and test flown, betraying vital and invaluable information. In Arrival of Eagles, an author of numerous books on military aviation examines a selection of such intriguing cases and draws upon his own research, interviews, official reports, and eyewitness accounts to bring alive these truly unusual accounts, all richly illustrated with photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Silent Service in World War II: The Story of the U.S. Navy Submarine Force in the Words of the Men Who Lived It *




  








From the naval battle of Guadalcanal to rescuing George Bush Sr. in the Pacific, here are the stories of US submariners in WWII.

The Silent Service in World War II tells the story of America’s intrepid submarine warriors in the words of the men who served and fought in the Pacific against Japan. When Pearl Harbor was attacked in 1941, the enemy had already deployed naval forces, but the United States was soon able to match them. By 1943, new Gato-class submarines were making a difference, carrying the war not just to the Japanese Imperial Navy, but to the vital merchant fleet that transported essential resources to the island country.

Starting with the American victory at Guadalcanal, US submarine forces began to constrict the Japanese sea lanes. Operating independently and in wolfpacks, they attacked convoys operating beyond the range of American airpower, making daring forays even into Japanese home waters. Taking on Japanese warships, as well as rescuing downed airmen—including the grateful first President Bush—US submarines made an enormous contribution to our war against Japan.

Aside from enemy action, the sea itself could be an extremely hostile environment—as many of these stories attest. From early war patrols in obsolescent, unreliable S-boats to modern fleet submarines roving the Pacific, the forty-six stories in this anthology offer a full understanding of life as a US Navy submariner in combat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Through the Eyes of the World's Fighter Aces: The Greatest Fighter Pilots of World War Two *







This is the story of the fighter aces who flew throughout the war in many different operational theatres. The book opens with the first Polish Aces during the German invasion and continues with Finland's pilots in the Winter War against the Soviets. There follows the battle for France with the experiences of RAF, Luftwaffe and French Aces and then the legendary Battle of Britain. North Africa became a critical area, together with the heroic defense of Malta and air battles over Greece and the Balkans that were fought in 1941. The Eastern front opened with operation Barbarossa where German aces were created by the dozen, flying superior aircraft against an ill-trained Soviet air force and then in the north when pilots battle for air supremacy over Leningrad and the Russian seaports. When Japan entered the fray in 1942 their first aces flew over Singapore, Java and Sumatra and the early US Marine aces earned their spurs at Guadalcanal. Back in Europe RAF fighter pilots were taking the war to the enemy and in the southern theatre, the desert and Balkan air forces struck into the southern belly of the Reich. After D-Day British and American fighter units supported the Allied land advance and also defended London against Hitlers V-1s, whilst in the east Soviet aces battled over Berlin. In the closing stages of the war Germany introduced its first jet fighter aces and then finally in the days before the atomic bombs we read of the Japanese aces flying in desperate defense of their homeland as it comes under air attack for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*An American Glider Pilot’s Story*




  







This is the story of one American glider pilot in World War II. After enlisting in the Army in May 1941, Gale went through basic training and airplane mechanic instruction. In 1942 he volunteered for glider pilot training, going to South Plains Army Flying School, Lubbock, Texas, and later Bowman Field, receiving ground combat training since glider pilots might be required to fight as infantry after a combat landing. In 1943 he joined the 436th Troop Carrier Group and after more training, the unit set off for England on 24 December 1943. Gale then flew gliders into combat during the Normandy invasion, Holland and Rhine crossing operations, and his accounts of these episodes are detailed and riveting. You will not soon forget the story of a young man who went off to war as a member of one of the most dangerous occupations of any combat arm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fighter Commands Air War, 1941: RAF Circus Operations and Fighter Sweeps Against the Luftwaffe *




  








An extensive history of the Royal Air Force’s Circus offensive against Nazi Germany in World War II, by the author of Jasta Boelcke.

Following the Battle of Britain, the RAF started taking the air war to the Germans. A small number of bombers, escorted by large numbers of fighters, tried to force the Luftwaffe into battle. Much air combat ensued, but it was not until Germany invaded Russia in June, 1941, that operations were stepped up in an effort to take pressure off Stalin’s Russian Front. Two major German fighter groups, JG26 and JG2, were, however, more than able to contain the RAF’s operations, generally only intercepting when conditions were in their favor. As author Norman Franks describes, over-claiming combat victories by pilots of both sides is amazing, and several of the top aces had inflated scores. Fighter Command, however, lost massively even though they believed they were inflicting equal, if not better, losses on the Luftwaffe. This battle of attrition was virtually a reverse of the 1940 battles over England, and pilots who had to bail out over France, were lost completely.

The book covers the 100+ Circus operations and their accompanying fighter sweeps in detail, while also mentioning lesser operations where the RAF were concerned. The tactics employed by both sides are examined and show how each fighter force quickly adapted to changing conditions tempered by experiences gained in air combat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/06/22.


Currently $3.

*The Silver Spitfire: The Legendary WWII RAF Fighter Pilot in his Own Words *




  








A brilliantly vivid Second World War memoir by one of 'the Few' Spitfire fighter pilots.

Following the D-Day landings, Battle of Britain hero Tom Neil was assigned as an RAF liaison to an American fighter squadron. As the Allies pushed east, Neil commandeered an abandoned Spitfire as his own personal aeroplane. Erasing any evidence of its provenance and stripping it down to bare metal, it became the RAF's only silver Spitfire.

Alongside his US comrades, he took the silver Spitfire into battle until, with the war's end, he was forced to make a difficult decision. Faced with too many questions about the mysterious rogue fighter, he contemplated increasingly desperate measures to offload it, including bailing out mid-Channel. He eventually left the Spitfire at Worthy Down, never to be seen again.

THE SILVER SPITFIRE is the first-hand, gripping story of Neil's heroic experience as an RAF fighter pilot and his reminiscences with his very own personal Spitfire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/07/22.

Currently $2.

*Godbody *




  








The arrival of a mysterious savior transforms a small town in this provocative parable from “a master storyteller certain to fascinate” (Kurt Vonnegut).

Everything changes when Godbody comes to town. He appears out of nowhere, enigmatic and breathtaking, to touch the lives of a chosen few. To them he offers a vision of what life could be—spreading his message of love, generosity, sensuosness, and freedom—and before long he has erased their sadness and opened their hearts. Still, there are those in town who, corrupt and powerful, are threatened by what Godbody brings, and for this reason he must pay the ultimate price. But before his preordained end, Godbody will accomplish something truly miraculous. The final book of Theodore Sturgeon’s fabled career, published posthumously, Godbody is a powerful, moving, thought provoking, and sweetly erotic tale of love, truth, and otherworldly second comings that, once read, will never be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Jesus Incident (Pandora Sequence) *




  








A sentient Ship with godlike powers (and aspirations) delivers the last survivors of humanity to a horrific, poisonous planet, Pandora—rife with deadly Nerve-Runners, Hooded Dashers, airborne jellyfish, and intelligent kelp. Chaplain/Psychiatrist Raja Lon Flattery is brought back out of hybernation to witness Ship’s machinations as well as the schemes of human scientists manipulating the genetic structure of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lazarus Effect (Pandora Sequence)*




  







In The Jesus Incident Herbert and Ransom introduced Ship, an artificial intelligence that believed it was God, abandoning its unworthy human cargo on the all-sea world of Pandora. Now centuries have passed. The descendants of humanity, split into Mermen and Islanders, must reunite … because Pandora’s original owner is returning to life!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ascension Factor (Pandora Sequence) *




  






Pandora’s humans have been recovering land from its raging seas at an accelerated pace since The Lazarus Effect. The great kelp of the seas, sentient but electronically manipulated by humans, buffers Pandora’s wild currents to restore land and facilitate the booming sea trade. New settlements rise overnight, but children starve in their shadows. An orbiting assembly station is near completion of Project Voidship, which is the hope of many for finding a better world. Pandora is under the fist of an ambitious clone from hibernation called The Director, who rules with a sadistic security force led by the assassin Spider Nevi. Small resistance groups, like the one led by Twisp Queets and Ben Ozette, have had little effect on his absolute power. The Director controls the transportation of foodstuffs; uprisings are punished with starvation. The resistance fighters’ main hope is Crista Galli, a woman believed by some to be the child of God. Crista pools her talents with Dwarf MacIntosh, Beatriz Tatoosh, and Rico LaPush to transcend the barriers between the different species and overthrow The Director and the sinister cabal with which he rules.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Reality Bleed Series: Books 1-4 (Season 1 Boxset) (Reality Bleed Season Omnibus Series) *




  








It's not a War.
It's an Extermination.

Reality Bleed Series boxset, Books ① - ④

A black site research facility on Mars, owned and operated by the U.S. government, has made a fatal mistake.

They opened a gate into another reality.

Back on Earth, the threat of World War 3 constantly looms as the United States and the Soviet Union vie for power.

But now, with that mistake on Mars, the invasion has begun and it will threaten to topple all of human civilization.

Can the fragmented people of the world come together to help one another? Or is the hate so deep that everyone just wants to be the last one to die?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lies, Damned Lies, and History (Chronicles of St. Mary's Book 7)*




  








The seventh book in the bestselling Chronicles of St Mary's series which follows a group of tea-soaked disaster magnets as they hurtle their way around History. If you love Jasper Fforde or Ben Aaronovitch, you won't be able to resist Jodi Taylor.

Rules are meant to be broken, aren't they?

'I've done some stupid things in my time. I've been reckless. I've broken a few rules. But never before have I ruined so many lives or left such a trail of destruction behind me.'

Max has never been one for rules. They tend to happen to other people.

But this time she's gone too far. And everyone at St Mary's is paying the price.

With the History Department disintegrating around her and grounded until the end of time, how can she ever put things right?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death Warmed Over: The Cases of Dan Shamble, Zombie P.I. *




  







Ever since the Big Uneasy unleashed vampires, werewolves, and other undead denizens on the world, it’s been hell being a detective—especially for zombie PI Dan Chambeaux. Taking on the creepiest of cases in the Unnatural Quarter with a human lawyer for a partner and a ghost for a girlfriend, Chambeaux redefines “dead on arrival.” But just because he was murdered doesn’t mean he’d leave his clients in the lurch. Besides, zombies are so good at lurching. Now he’s back from the dead and back in business—with a caseload that’s downright unnatural. A resurrected mummy is suing the museum that put him on display. Two witches, victims of a curse gone terribly wrong, seek restitution from a publisher for not using “spell check” on its magical tomes. And he’s got to figure out a very personal question: who killed him? For Dan Chambeaux, it’s all in a day’s work. (Still, does everybody have to call him “Shamble”?)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Working Stiff: The Cases of Dan Shamble, Zombie P.I. *




  







Back from the Dead, Back on the Case. Meet Dan Chambeaux—a.k.a. Dan Shamble—zombie detective, a persistent hardboiled gumshoe (or maybe that’s something more sinister on the bottom of his shoe…) Even being murdered doesn’t keep a good detective down, and in the Unnatural Quarter—inhabited by ghosts, vampires, werewolves, mummies, and all sorts of creatures that go bump (or thud!) in the night—a zombie P.I. fits right in. Dan Shamble solves a string of madcap cases with his ghost girlfriend Sheyenne, his Best Human Friend Officer Toby McGoohan, and his firebrand lawyer partner Robin Deyer. And first on the list: finding out who murdered him. This Zomnibus contains the complete first Dan Shamble novel, Death Warmed Over, plus the seven individual cases showcased in the collection Working Stiff, together in one volume. It’s a perfect way to dig up the dirt on a lot of things that would rather stay buried. Dan Shamble puts the PI in RIP.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Turn Coat (The Dresden Files, Book 11) *




  








Jim Butcher’s breakthrough #1 New York Times bestseller starring Chicago’s only professional wizard, Harry Dresden.

When it comes to the magical ruling body known as the White Council, Harry is thought of as either a black sheep or a sacrificial lamb. And none hold him in more disdain than Morgan, a veteran Warden with a grudge against anyone who bends the rules. But now, Morgan is in trouble. He’s been accused of cold-blooded murder—a crime with only one, final punishment.

He’s on the run, wanting his name cleared, and he needs someone with a knack for backing the underdog. So it’s up to Harry to uncover a traitor within the Council, keep Morgan under wraps, and avoid coming under scrutiny himself. And a single mistake may cost someone his head.

Someone like Harry...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Serial Killer Trivia: Cold Cases: Fascinating Facts and Chilling Details from the Creepiest Unsolved Murders Ever *




  








The ultimate collection of intriguing details from the most infamous cold cases around the world—and the killers who may still be out there . . .

From England’s Jack the Ripper and the Axeman of New Orleans to lesser-known cases like Detroit’s Bigfoot Killer and Cleveland’s Torso Murderer, this trivia book is packed with information about some of the most shocking cold cases in history.

Written for the true crime junkies who just can’t get enough, you’ll get all the must-know details on more than 80 unsolved true crime cases. Alongside these disturbing cold cases, you’ll also learn about the inspiring story of the crack detective work—and ancestry DNA database—that eventually brought California’s Golden State Killer, arguably one of the most famous serial killer cold cases, to justice.

With gripping facts and disturbing evidence plucked from original sources such as trial transcripts and contemporary newspaper accounts, the book is sure to include surprising stories that even the most well-informed true crime fans don’t know.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*We Know You Remember: A Novel (The High Coast Series Book 1) *




  






“Beautifully elegiac and intricately plotted, this is Nordic noir at its best.”—People

Winner of the Glass Key Award for Best Nordic Crime Novel • Best Swedish Crime Novel of the Year •Shortlisted for the Best Swedish Book of the Year Award •One of People Magazine’s Best Books of Fall 

A missing girl, a hidden body, a decades-long cover-up, and old sins cast in new light: the classic procedural meets Scandinavian atmosphere in this rich, character-driven mystery, awarded Best Swedish Crime Novel of the Year, that heralds the American debut of a supremely skilled international writer. 

It’s been more than twenty years since Olof Hagström left home. Returning to his family’s house, he knows instantly that something is amiss. The front door key, hidden under a familiar stone, is still there. Inside, there’s a panicked dog, a terrible stench, water pooling on the floor: the father Olaf has not seen or spoken to in decades is dead in the bathroom shower.

For police detective Eira Sjödin, the investigation of this suspicious death resurrects long-forgotten nightmares. She was only nine when Olof Hagström, then fourteen, was found guilty of raping and murdering a local girl. The case left a mark on the town’s collective memory—a wound that never quite healed—and tinged Eira’s childhood with fear. Too young to be sentenced, Olof was sent to a youth home and exiled from his family. He was never seen in the town again. Until now. 

An intricate crime narrative in which past and present gracefully blend, We Know You Remember is a relentlessly suspenseful and beautifully written novel about guilt and memory in which nothing is what it seems, and unexpected twists upend everything you think you know.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bachelorette Party: The unmissable crime thriller*




  








*The locked-room thriller that will keep you up all night. Perfect for fans of Ruth Ware and Lucy Foley.*
New Orleans: live music, endless drinks, brightly-coloured attractions, the perfect place for a party…

The bride-to-be
The best friend
The cousin
The mother-in-law
The sister
The groom’s friend

The bachelorette begins on a Friday night; all six women are excited for a chance to escape their everyday lives. But then friendly rivalries turn vicious, and a game of truth or dare turns deadly.

By the end of the weekend one of them will be dead…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Worth Dying For: A Jack Reacher Novel *




  








THE #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING JACK REACHER SERIES THAT INSPIRED TWO MAJOR MOTION PICTURES AND THE STREAMING SERIES REACHER

A heart-racing page-turner that hits the ground running and then accelerates all the way to a colossal showdown

“Jack Reacher is the coolest continuing series character now on offer.”—Stephen King,in Entertainment Weekly

There’s deadly trouble in the corn country of Nebraska . . . and Jack Reacher walks right into it. First he falls foul of the Duncans, a local clan that has terrified an entire county into submission. But it’s the unsolved case of a missing child, already decades old, that Reacher can’t let go.

The Duncans want Reacher gone—and it’s not just past secrets they’re trying to hide. They’re awaiting a secret shipment that’s already late—and they have the kind of customers no one can afford to annoy. For as dangerous as the Duncans are, they’re just the bottom of a criminal food chain stretching halfway around the world.

For Reacher, it would have made much more sense to keep on going, to put some distance between himself and the hard-core trouble that’s bearing down on him. For Reacher, that was also impossible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Becoming Wild: How Animal Cultures Raise Families, Create Beauty, and Achieve Peace *




  








A NEW YORK TIMES NOTABLE BOOK OF 2020

"In this superbly articulate cri de coeur, Safina gives us a new way of looking at the natural world that is radically different."—The Washington Post

New York Times bestselling author Carl Safina brings readers close to three non-human cultures—what they do, why they do it, and how life is for them.

A New York Times Notable Books of 2020

Some believe that culture is strictly a human phenomenon. But this book reveals cultures of other-than-human beings in some of Earth’s remaining wild places. It shows how if you’re a sperm whale, a scarlet macaw, or a chimpanzee, you too come to understand yourself as an individual within a particular community that does things in specific ways, that has traditions. Alongside genes, culture is a second form of inheritance, passed through generations as pools of learned knowledge. As situations change, social learning—culture—allows behaviors to adjust much faster than genes can adapt.

Becoming Wild brings readers into intimate proximity with various nonhuman individuals in their free-living communities. It presents a revelatory account of how animals function beyond our usual view. Safina shows that for non-humans and humans alike, culture comprises the answers to the question, “How do we live here?” It unites individuals within a group identity. But cultural groups often seek to avoid, or even be hostile toward, other factions. By showing that this is true across species, Safina illuminates why human cultural tensions remain maddeningly intractable despite the arbitrariness of many of our differences. Becoming Wild takes readers behind the curtain of life on Earth, to witness from a new vantage point the most world-saving of perceptions: how we are all connected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Medieval Christianity: A New History*




  








An expansive guide to the medieval world, with new attention to women, ordinary parishioners, attitudes toward Jews and Muslims, and more

For many, the medieval world seems dark and foreign—an often brutal and seemingly irrational time of superstition, miracles, and strange relics. The aggressive pursuit of heretics and attempts to control the “Holy Land” might come to mind. Yet the medieval world produced much that is part of our world today, including universities, the passion for Roman architecture and the development of the gothic style, pilgrimage, the emergence of capitalism, and female saints.

This new narrative history of medieval Christianity, spanning the period 500 to 1500 CE, attempts to integrate what is familiar to readers with new themes and narratives. Elements of novelty in the book include a steady focus on the role of women in Christianity; the relationships among Christians, Jews, and Muslims; the experience of ordinary parishioners; the adventure of asceticism, devotion, and worship; and instruction through drama, architecture, and art. Madigan expertly integrates these areas of focus with more traditional themes, such as the evolution and decline of papal power; the nature and repression of heresy; sanctity and pilgrimage; the conciliar movement; and the break between the old Western church and its reformers.

Illustrated with more than forty photographs of physical remains, this book promises to become an essential guide to a historical era of profound influence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lost Kings: Lancaster, York & Tudor *




  







The century spanning the wars of the roses and the reigns of the Tudor kings was a volatile time of battle and bloodshed, execution and unexpected illness. Life could be nasty, brutish, and short. Some met their end in battle, others were dragged to the block, losing everything for daring to aspire to the throne. Some were lost in mysterious circumstances, like Edward V, the elder of the Princes in the Tower. But the majority of these young men died in their teens, on the brink of manhood. They represent the lost paths of history, the fascinating "what-ifs" of the houses of York and Tudor. They also diverted the route of dynastic inheritance, with all the complicated implications that brings, passing power into unlikely hands. This book examines 10 such figures, using their lives to build a narrative of this savage century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/07/22.

Currently $2.

*The Search for Major Plagge: The Nazi Who Saved Jews *








An “exceptional” historical detective story that follows one man’s quest to find the German commander who saved his mother—and many other Jews (Booklist).

Part detective story, part personal quest, Michael Good’s book is the story of the German commander of a Lithuanian work camp who saved hundreds of Jewish lives in the Vilnius ghetto —including the life of Good’s mother, Pearl. Who was this enigmatic officer Pearl Good had spoken of so often?

After five years of research—interviewing survivors, assembling a team that could work to open German files untouched for fifty years, following every lead he could, Good was able to uncover the amazing tale of one man’s remarkable courage. And in April 2005, Karl Plagge joined Oskar Schindler and 380 other Germans as “Righteous among Nations,” honored by the State of Israel for protecting and saving Jewish lives during the Holocaust.

This expanded edition features new photographs and a new epilogue on the impact of the discovery of Karl Plagge—especially the story of eighty-three-year-old Alfons von Deschwanden, who, after fifty years of silence, came forward as a veteran of Plagge’s unit. His testimony is now part of this growing witness to truth.

“A rewarding tale of redemption in the face of horror.” —Kirkus Reviews


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/08/22.

Currently $2.

*The Postmortal: A Novel *




  








•Finalist for the Philip K. Dick and Arthur C. Clarke Awards •

The gripping first novel by Drew Magary, author of The Hike and The Night the Lights Went Out

"An exciting page turner. . . . Drew Magary is an excellent writer. The Postmortal is . . . even more terrifying than zombie apocalypse." — Mark Frauenfelder, Boing Boing

John Farrell is about to get "The Cure."
Old age can never kill him now.
The only problem is, everything else still can . . .

Imagine a near future where a cure for aging is discovered and-after much political and moral debate-made available to people worldwide. Immortality, however, comes with its own unique problems-including evil green people, government euthanasia programs, a disturbing new religious cult, and other horrors. Witty, eerie, and full of humanity, The Postmortal is an unforgettable thriller that envisions a pre-apocalyptic world so real that it is completely terrifying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Forgotten Empire: War for the Empire *




  








From USA Today Bestselling Author Raymond L. Weil comes the fourth book in his newest military science fiction series.

The war between the seven alien races of the Confederation and the Human Empire heats up in this epic conflict to free the Human Empire from the grip of the Confederation. After their failed attack on Earth, the Confederation is even more determined to bring the Empire back under their control. The Morag lead the massive fleet of Confederation warships to subdue this rebellion in the Empire, and regain their control over the Humans. The fate of the Empire is in the hands of Fleet Admirals Masters and Cleemorl. Where will the Confederation strike first? With the discovery that the Morag have a special talent unbeknownst to the other six races of the Confederation, will this be enough to fracture the Confederation?

The war for the Empire is about to begin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*488 Rules for Life: The Thankless Art of Being Correct *




  








488 Rules for Life is not a self-help book, because it’s not you who needs help—it’s other people. Whether they’re walking and texting, asphyxiating you on public transport with their noxious perfume cloud, or leaving one useless square of toilet paper on the roll, people just don’t know the rules.

But now, thanks to Australian comedian Kitty Flanagan’s comprehensive guide to modern behavior, our world will soon be a much better place. A place where people don’t ruin the fruit salad by putting banana in it . . . where your co-workers respect your olfactory system and refrain from reheating their fish curry in the office microwave . . . where middle-aged men don’t have ponytails.

What started as a joke on Kitty Flanagan’s popular segment on ABC TV’s The Weekly, is now a quintessential reference book with the power to change society. (Or, at least, make it a bit less irritating.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*And in the End: The Last Days of The Beatles *




  








Ken McNab's in-depth look at The Beatles' acrimonious final year is a detailed account of the breakup featuring the perspectives of all four band members and their roles. A must to add to the collection of Beatles fans, And In the End is full of fascinating information available for the first time.

McNab reconstructs for the first time the seismic events of 1969, when The Beatles reached new highs of creativity and new lows of the internal strife that would destroy them. Between the pressure of being filmed during rehearsals and writing sessions for the documentary Get Back, their company Apple Corps facing bankruptcy, Lennon's heroin use, and musical disagreements, the group was arguing more than ever before and their formerly close friendship began to disintegrate.

In the midst of this rancour, however, emerged the disharmony of Let It Be and the ragged genius of Abbey Road, their incredible farewell love letter to the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ghost Bride: A Novel (P.S.) *




  






"One evening, my father asked me if I would like to become a ghost bride..."

Part 19th century novel, part magical journey to the Chinese world of the dead, Yangsze Choo's debut novel The Ghost Bride is a startlingly original historical fantasy infused with Chinese folklore, romantic intrigue, and unexpected supernatural twists. Reminiscent of Lisa See's Peony in Love and Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere, The Ghost Bride is a wondrous coming-of-age story from a remarkable new voice in fiction.


Oprah.com's Book of the Week, Indie Next List pick, Good Housekeeping August Book Pick, Glamour Magazine Beach Read, The Bookseller Editor's Pick, Library Journal Barbara's Pick


Li Lan, the daughter of a genteel but bankrupt family, has few prospects. But fate intervenes when she receives an unusual proposal from the wealthy and powerful Lim family. They want her to become a ghost bride for the family's only son, who recently died under mysterious circumstances. Rarely practiced, a traditional ghost marriage is used to placate a restless spirit. Such a union would guarantee Li Lan a home for the rest of her days, but at a terrible price.

After an ominous visit to the opulent Lim mansion, Li Lan finds herself haunted not only by her ghostly would-be suitor, but also by her desire for the Lim's handsome new heir, Tian Bai. Night after night, she is drawn into the shadowy parallel world of the Chinese afterlife, with its ghost cities, paper funeral offerings, vengeful spirits and monstrous bureaucracy--including the mysterious Er Lang, a charming but unpredictable guardian spirit. Li Lan must uncover the Lim family's darkest secrets--and the truth about her own family--before she is trapped in this ghostly world forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Deal of the Century: The Breakup of AT&T *




  








A New York Times–bestselling author’s “superbly reported” account of the dismantling of the world’s largest corporation (The Washington Post).

Written by the two-time Pulitzer Prize–winning author of Ghost Wars and Private Empire, The Deal of the Century chronicles the decade-long war for control of AT&T.

When the US Department of Justice brought an antitrust lawsuit against AT&T in 1974, the telecommunications giant held a monopoly on phone service throughout the country. Over the following decade, an army of lawyers, executives, politicians, and judges spent countless hours clashing over what amounted to the biggest corporate breakup in American history. From boardroom to courtroom, Steve Coll untangles the myriad threads of this complex and critical case and gives readers “an excellent behind-the-scenes look” at the human drama involved in the remaking of an entire industry (The Philadelphia Inquirer).

Hailed by the New York Times Book Review as “rich, intricate and convincing,” The Deal of the Century is the definitive narrative of a momentous turning point in the way America does business.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The King's Bishop (The Owen Archer Series) *




  








This tale of courtly intrigue and murder in fourteenth-century England is “a superb medieval mystery thoroughly grounded in historical fact” (Booklist).

From the marshy Thames to the misty Yorkshire moors, murder stalks Welsh soldier-sleuth Owen Archer and one of his oldest friends.

On a snowy morning in 1367, Sir William of Wyndesore’s page is found in the icy moat of Windsor Castle, and some whisper that the murderer was Ned Townley—a former comrade-in-arms of Owen Archer. Burdened with a reputation as a notoriously jealous lover, Ned cannot hope to clear his name; even Mary, his ladylove, is unsure of the truth. Hoping to put Ned out of harm’s way while solving the murder, Owen places his friend in charge of a mission to Rievaulx Abbey at the edge of the moors. But when the travelers receive news of Mary’s drowning, Ned vanishes into the wild.

Riding out in search of his old friend, Owen does not know whether he will be Ned’s savior or executioner. With his one good eye, Owen sees more than most, but now he must find a way to penetrate the curtains of power that surround the Church and England’s royal court and discover the truth of Ned’s innocence or guilt . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Riddle of St. Leonard's (The Owen Archer Series) *




  








“Gripping and believable . . . You can almost smell the streets of 14th-century York as you delve deeper into an engrossing plot” (Prima).

In the year of our Lord 1369, the much-loved Queen Phillippa lies dying in Windsor Castle, the harvest has failed, and the pestilence has returned. In York, the atmosphere of fear and superstition is heightened by a series of thefts and violent deaths at St. Leonard’s Hospital—as well as rumors that these crimes are connected to the hospital’s dwindling funds.

The Master of St. Leonard’s, Sir Richard de Ravenser, hurries north from the queen’s deathbed to summon Owen Archer, the soldier-spy, to investigate the scandal before it ruins him. Now, while Owen’s wife, Lucie, faces the plague-panicked townsfolk at the apothecary, he encounters a seemingly random series of clues: a riddle posed by one of the victims at the hospital, a lay sister with a scandalous past, the kidnapping of a child from the hospital orphanage, and a case of arson.

The answer to the riddle of St. Leonard’s lies in the past, and as Owen’s family is caught up in the sweep of pestilence, he must abandon them to race across the countryside to save the next victim, in this “well-crafted and interesting” tale of suspense (Chicago Tribune).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Gift of Sanctuary (The Owen Archer Series) *




  








“Robb deftly interweaves a complex story of love, passion and murder into the troubled and tangled fabric of Welsh history . . . A rich and satisfying novel” (Publishers Weekly).

In fourteenth-century England, Owen Archer and Geoffrey Chaucer are carrying out a mission for the Duke of Lancaster—under the pretense of escorting Owen’s father-in-law and the archbishop’s secretary on a pilgrimage to the sacred city of St. David’s in Wales.

England and France are at war, and the southern Welsh coast is vulnerable to invasion, so Owen and Geoffrey are to recruit archers for the duke’s army and inspect his fortifications on the coast, while quietly investigating whether the duke’s steward at Cydweli Castle is involved in a French plot to incite rebellion in Wales.

But trouble precedes them in the cathedral city of St. David’s. On Whitesands Beach beyond the city, a young man is beaten and left for dead, then spirited away by a Welsh bard. Shortly afterward, a corpse clothed in the livery of the Duke of Lancaster is left at the city gate, his shoes filled with white sand. Meanwhile at Cydweli Castle, the theft of money from the castle’s exchequer is followed by a violent death and the disappearance of the steward’s beautiful young wife. Owen and Geoffrey begin to see connections linking the troubles in city and castle, and learn they must unravel a complex story of betrayed love and political ambition . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Spy for the Redeemer (The Owen Archer Series) *




  








A “fascinating [and] evocative” novel of crime and intrigue in fourteenth-century England and Wales (The Plain Dealer).

It is late spring in the year of our Lord 1370, and Owen Archer is anxious to leave Wales for home. His mission for the Duke of Lancaster complete, he attempts to arrange safe passage on a ship sailing for England—but the hanging of a stonemason interrupts his plans.

On the surface, it appears the young man was driven to suicide by a broken heart, but to Owen the signs all point to murder. As his investigation stretches on, however, Owen finds himself drawn into the influence of the leader of a Welsh rebellion whose manifesto speaks to his heart, and a choice is offered to him: join or die.

Meanwhile, at home in York, Owen’s wife, Lucie, is troubled by rumors that her husband’s long absence is permanent—as well as threats by a customer who claims she was poisoned by a physic from the Wilton apothecary. And while her husband remains distant, Lucie will be sorely tempted by the attentions of a friend’s steward, even as she uncovers a shattering betrayal in her own household . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Riverwoman's Dragon, The (An Owen Archer mystery Book 13) *




  








When the wise woman Magda Digby is suspected of murder, Owen Archer sets out to prove her innocence in this intricately plotted medieval mystery.

May, 1375. Owen Archer returns from London to find York in chaos. While the citizens are living in terror of the pestilence which is spreading throughout the land, a new physician has arrived, whipping up fear and suspicion against traditional healers and midwives. With the backing of the new archbishop, he is especially hostile towards Magda Digby, the wise woman who has helped and healed the people of York for many years. At the same time, Magda is uneasy about the arrival of two long-lost kinsfolk. Though they say they are seeking her help, she senses a hidden agenda.

Magda’s troubles deepen when she discovers a body in the river near her home – and finds herself under suspicion of murder. Days later, fire rips through a warehouse in the city. Amongst the charred debris lies the body of a man – not burned, but stabbed in the back. Could there be a connection to the corpse in the river?

Determined to prove Magda’s innocence, Owen sets out to find answers – but the more he uncovers, the deeper the mystery becomes . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Maternal Instincts Mysteries Special Collection: Bundle of Trouble, Motherhood is Murder, Formula for Murder *




  








The first three novels in the series that critics describe as “A fun, fast, cozy read that will keep its readers entertained and anxiously awaiting the next installment. A must read.”

This omnibus edition includes the first THREE books in the best-selling Maternal Instincts Mystery series and is nearly 1000 pages of murder, thrills and laughs.

BUNDLE OF TROUBLE (Book 1) A body has been dredged from the San Francisco Bay. Kate Connolly, pregnant and ready to pop, has reason to fear it may be her long lost brother-in-law. Battling sleep deprivation, diaper blowouts and breastfeeding mishaps she muddles through her own investigation, Mommy style:

To do:
1. Find Killer
2. Figure out hideous breast pump.
3. Avoid cranky cop.
4. Send out Make birth announcements – need pink paper.
5. FIND KILLER

MOTHERHOOD IS MURDER (Book 2) Nights out are hard to come by for new parents. So when Kate’s new- mommy club, Roo & You, holds a dinner cruise, she and her husband leave baby Laurie with Kate’s mom and join the grown-ups for some fine dining on the San Francisco Bay. But when one of the cofounders of Roo & You takes a fatal spill down a staircase, the police department crashes the party. Suddenly every mom and her man has a motive. Kate’s on deck to solve the mystery- but a killer’s determined to make her rue the day she joined the first-time-mom’s club…

FORMULA FOR MURDER (Book 3) Sleuth and first-time mom Kate Connolly and her baby are the victims of a hit-and-run, but escape unharmed. A witness identifies the car’s French diplomatic license plates, yet when Kate and her hubby try to get some answers, they get le cold shoulder. But there’s something going on at the French consulate that’s dirtier-and far deadlier-than any diaper.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Unfinished Business (Ali Reynolds Series Book 16) *




  








In this heart-pounding and sharply written thriller from J.A. Jance, the “grand master of the genre” (The Providence Journal), Ali Reynolds’s personal life is thrown into turmoil just as two men show up on the scene—a former employee of her husband’s who has just been released from prison and a serial killer who sets his sights a little too close to home.

Mateo Vega, a one-time employee of Ali Reynold’s husband, B. Simpson, has spent the last sixteen years of his life behind bars. According to the courts, he murdered his girlfriend. But Mateo knows that her real killer is still on the loose, and the first thing he’s going to do when he gets a taste of freedom is track him down.

After being granted parole, a wary Mateo approaches Stu Ramey of High Noon Enterprises for a reference letter for a job application, but to his surprise, Stu gives him one better: He asks him to come on board and work for B. once again. Just as Mateo starts his new job, though, chaos breaks out at High Noon—a deadbeat tenant who is in arrears has just fled, and tech expert Cami Lee has gone missing.

As Ali races to both find a connection between the two disappearances and help Mateo clear his name with the help of PI J.P. Beaumont, tragedy strikes in her personal life, and with lives hanging in the balance, she must thread the needle between good and evil before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Evil Never Dies (Lizzy Gardner Book 6) *




  








Lizzy Gardner is a one-million copy bestselling series.

Private investigator Lizzy Gardner believed in law and order once. But after losing a loved one to a killer and watching too many vicious predators game the system and walk free, she’s traded flawed justice for perfect vengeance.

Together with her tough and trusted assistants, Lizzy is tracking down a list of Sacramento’s worst offenders and dealing out the payback they deserve. But she may be lethally outmatched by a new criminal, a murderer the papers have dubbed the Sacramento Strangler. This ritualistic serial killer is dropping corpses and cryptic clues at a shocking rate—and he’s growing bolder and bloodier the longer he’s at large.

In the suspenseful finale to the Lizzy Gardner series, bestselling author T.R. Ragan’s gutsy heroine lashes out against the relentless onslaught of evil as she desperately fights to hang on to her own humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Shoot-Out at Sugar Creek (A Caleb York Western Book 6) *




  








Inspired by the timeless westerns of John Wayne and the hardboiled heroes of classic crime fiction, bestselling legends Mickey Spillane and Max Allan Collins turn up the heat on their newest Caleb York thriller—in a gun-blazing showdown with two women ranchers calling the shots . . .

Sheriff Caleb York doesn’t regret taking out a drunken scoundrel with his blazing .44. But to York’s surprise, the dead man’s powerful mother, cattle baroness Victoria Drummond, barely bats an eye at the news. Instead, she asks York for a favor: help her convince Willa Cullen—the love of Caleb’s life—to sell the vast spread that Willa’s late father had carved out of the wilderness.

Willa, every bit as strong-willed as her rival, refuses to give up her land without a fight. York expects an ugly showdown, but before he can stop matters from escalating, the cattle queen sends an army of hired guns to Sugar Creek, the sole source of water available for Willa’s herd. Caught in the crossfire of a savage shoot-out between Willa’s cowboys and Victoria’s gunfighters, York will have to lay down the law—one bullet at a time—to stop an all-out war . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Slaughter In Texas : A Classic Western (The Crocketts Book 2) *




  








An American western folklore adventure – bringing justice no matter the cost.

Will and Gid Crockett have joined forces with a fiery redhead – and there's more money in the offing than either could imagine. And this robbery will settle an old score to boot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Sixes: A Novel *




  








Phoebe Hall’s Manhattan life is unexpectedly derailed off the fast track when her long-term boyfriend leaves her just as she is accused of plagiarizing her latest bestselling celebrity biography. Looking for a quiet place to pick up the pieces, Phoebe jumps at the offer to teach at a small private college run by her former boarding school roommate and close friend Glenda in a sleepy Pennsylvania town.

But behind the campus’s quiet cafés and looming maple trees lies something darker. The body of a junior co-ed washes up from the nearby river, and soon rumors begin to swirl of of past crimes and abuses wrought by a disturbing secret society known as The Sixes.

Determined to find answers and help Glenda, Phoebe secretly embarks on a search for clues—a quest that soon raises dark memories of her own boarding school days. Plunging deeper into danger with every step, Phoebe knows she’s close to unmasking a killer. But with truth comes a deeply terrifying revelation: the past can’t be outrun . . . and starting over can be a crime punishable by death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Drifter (A Peter Ash Novel Book 1) *




  








The first explosive thriller featuring Peter Ash, a veteran who finds that the demons of war aren’t easily left behind...

“Lots of characters get compared to my own Jack Reacher, but Petrie’s Peter Ash is the real deal.”—Lee Child

Peter Ash came home from the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan with only one souvenir: what he calls his “white static,” the buzzing claustrophobia due to post-traumatic stress that has driven him to spend a year roaming in nature, sleeping under the stars.

But when a friend from the Marines commits suicide, Ash returns to civilization to help the man’s widow with some home repairs. Under her dilapidated porch, he finds more than he bargained for: the largest, ugliest, meanest dog he’s ever encountered...and a Samsonite suitcase stuffed with cash and explosives.

As Ash begins to investigate this unexpected discovery, he finds himself at the center of a plot that is far larger than he could have imagined...and it may lead straight back to the world he thought he’d left for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Killed in Action: An Equalizer Novel (The Equalizer) *




  








In Killed in Action, Michael Sloan, the co-creator of The Equalizer—the classic TV show now reimagined in a series starring Queen Latifah—presents an original story of the mysterious ex-intelligence operative using his skills to help people in desperate and dangerous situations.

“Got a problem? Odds against you? Call the Equalizer.”

Between seeking a young woman drawn into a white slavery ring and hunting a psychotic vigilante getting innocents killed in his war on New York City crime, Robert McCall is pushing himself beyond his limits to save lives.

Then McCall is approached by a United Nations diplomat. Her son, an American Captain in the US Army, is part of a contingent advising Syrian Rebel forces in their fight against the Jihadists. He has been reported KIA, but his body has not been found. She asks McCall to find out if her son is alive or dead.

During what appears to be a suicidal rescue mission in Syria, McCall stumbles upon a terror plot aimed at the United States. The terrorists are being protected by mercenaries known as Momento Miro—Remember That You Must Die. The key to the terror attacks is McCall’s one-time boss, Control, the head of a spy organization called “The Company.” He is also missing. His life has been deleted from all personal and intelligence records, as if he never existed.

Now, McCall has to find his old friend and stop these terror attacks from being carried out on American soil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Woodvilles: The Wars of the Roses and England's Most Infamous Family *




  







In 1464, the most eligible bachelor in England, Edward IV, stunned the nation by revealing his secret marriage to Elizabeth Woodville, a beautiful, impoverished widow whose father and brother Edward himself had once ridiculed as upstarts. Edward’s controversial match brought his queen’s large family to court and into the thick of the Wars of the Roses. This is the story of the family whose fates would be inextricably intertwined with the fall of the Plantagenets and the rise of the Tudors: Richard, the squire whose marriage to a duchess would one day cost him his head; Jacquetta, mother to the queen and accused witch; Elizabeth, the commoner whose royal destiny would cost her three of her sons; Anthony, the scholar and jouster who was one of Richard III’s first victims; and Edward, whose military exploits would win him the admiration of Ferdinand and Isabella.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Taking Hawaii: How Thirteen Honolulu Businessmen Overthrew the Queen of Hawaii in 1893, With a Bluff *




  








On a January afternoon in 1893, men hunkered down behind sandbagged emplacements in the streets of Honolulu, with rifles, machine guns, and cannon ready to open fire. Troops and police loyal to the queen of the sovereign nation of Hawaii faced off against a small number of rebel Honolulu businessmen—American, British, German, and Australian. In between them stood hundreds of heavily armed United States sailors and marines. Just after 2:00 p.m., the first shot was fired, and a military coup began.

This is the true, tragic, and at times amazing story of the 1893 overthrow of Queen Liliuokalani of Hawaii and her government. It’s also the story of a five-year police state regime in Hawaii following the overthrow, an attempted counter-coup by Hawaiians in 1895, and of how Hawaii became a United States possession.

In Taking Hawaii, award-winning author Stephen Dando-Collins (Standing Bear Is a Person, Legions of Rome, Tycoon’s War) reveals previously little-known facts uncovered during years of research on several continents, in the most dramatic and comprehensive chronicle of the end of Hawaii’s monarchy ever published. Using scores of firsthand accounts, this often minute-by-minute narrative also shows for the first time how the queen’s overthrow teetered on a knife’s edge, only to come about purely through bluff. Taking Hawaii reads like an exciting novel, yet this tale of a grab for power, of misjudgment and injustice, truly took place. Judge for yourself whether you think the queen of Hawaii was wronged, or was wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Thetis Down: The Slow Death of a Submarine *




  







On 1 June 1939 His Majestys Submarine Thetis sank in Liverpool Bay while on her diving trials. Her loss is still the worst peacetime submarine disaster the Royal Navy has yet faced when ninety-nine men drowned or slowly suffocated during their last fifty hours of life.

The disaster became an international media event, mainly because the trapped souls aboard were so near to being saved after they managed to raise her stern about 18 ft above sea level. Still the Royal Navy-led rescue operation failed to find the submarine for many hours, only to rescue four of all those trapped. Very little is known about what actually happened, as the only comprehensive book written on the subject was published in 1958.

Many years have now passed since the Thetis and her men died, for which no one was held to be ultimately accountable. However, a great deal of unpublished information has come to light in archives throughout the United Kingdom and beyond. After four years of painstaking research Thetis; The Slow Death of a Submarine explores in minute detail a more rounded picture of what really happened before, during and after her tragic loss. In doing so Tony Booths book also takes a fresh look at culpability and explores some of the alleged conspiracy theories that surrounded her demise.

The result is the first definitive account what happened to HMS Thetis and her men a fitting tribute, as the seventieth anniversary of her loss will be on 1 June 2009.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Twenty Million Tons Under the Sea: The Daring Capture of the U-505*




  








Daniel Gallery, in his brilliant memoir, explains how he led Task Group 21.12 in the battle against the U-Boat threat.

Commanding the USS Guadalcanal he led his crew to sink three of these menacing submarines, but his greatest achievement was to capture the U-505 off the coast of Africa.

He was the first American officer to capture an enemy warship since the War of 1812, and this victory gave the United States Navy not only a great victory but also the codebooks, Enigma machine and other secret materials found on board critically assisted the Allied codebreakers.

“Excellent in several ways: it provides a fine quick survey of the whole Atlantic war, it describes the operation of the German U-boat service, and, most dramatically, it tells how an American task force under Admiral Gallery achieved the unique feat of capturing a German submarine.” — Publishers’ Weekly


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The U-Boat Commanders: Knight's Cross Holders 1939–1945 *




  








This illustrated WWII reference guide presents detailed profiles of Nazi U-Boat commanders who were awarded the Knight’s Cross.

The Knight’s Cross—or Ritterkreuz—was one of the highest decorations given for acts of valor among the German armed forces during the Second World War. When a U-boat captain was awarded the decoration, it was source of pride for his entire crew. Sometimes it was even added to the boat’s insignia. In all, there were 123 recipients. In The U-Boat Commanders, Jeremy Dixon provides a highly illustrated guide to all these men and their wartime service.

A detailed text accompanied by almost 200 archive photographs describes the military careers of each U-Boat Commander, including those who received the higher grades of the award. Full details are given of their tours of duty, the operations they took part in, how they won their award, how many ships they sank, and their subsequent careers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Shake 'n Bake Sergeant: True Story of Infantry Sergeants in Vietnam *




  








From the book's review by the late COL(R) David Hackworth (most-decorated Vietnam veteran): "In 1968, the U.S. Army was running out of sergeants in Vietnam. Throughout military history, as least as far back as the Revolutionary War, sergeants were the backbone of the Army. This shortage of sergeants meant disaster in Vietnam. The NCO candidate school was created to solve this serious problem by doing one thing - train soldiers to lead men in combat. It was modeled after the Officer's candidate school but streamlined to meet this critical need for leaders in half the time. Graduates were known by most as "Shake 'n Bake Sergeants" or "Instant NCOs" since they got their rank fast from going to school.

This book is the first time this important part of American history has ever been published. It is the first time anyone has given credit to Shake 'n Bake Sergeants - a credit that they so greatly deserved. At the time there were many who said they would fail. It seemed many did not respect them even though all were destined for front line positions. The book documents how they proved their worth over and over again as front line infantry leaders even though for thirty some years their sacrifices have been unknown."

An unforgettable mixture of vivid realism, poignant sadness and unexpected humor. Once you begin reading The Shake 'n Bake Sergeant, you will find it hard to put it down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/08/22.

Currently $2.

*The Dressing Station: A Surgeon's Chronicle of War and Medicine *




  








In this “vividly compelling” New York Times Notable Book, a surgeon recounts his experiences in war zones (The Washington Post).

From treating the casualties of apartheid in Cape Town to operating on Kurdish guerrillas in Northern Iraq at the end of the Gulf War, Jonathan Kaplan has saved (and lost) lives in the remotest corners of the world in the most extreme conditions. He has been a hospital surgeon, a ship’s physician, an air-ambulance doctor, and a trauma surgeon. He has worked in locations as diverse as England, Burma, Eritrea, the Amazon, Mozambique, and the United States.

In his “eloquent . . . beautifully written” memoir of unforgettable adventure and tragedy, Dr. Kaplan explores the great challenge of his career—to maintain his humanity in the face of incredible pain and suffering (The New York Times Book Review). “Packed with moments of searing intensity,” The Dressing Station is an “extraordinary” look into the nature of human violence, the shattering contradictions of war, and the complicated role of medicine in the modern world (The Washington Post).

“In this refreshingly unsentimental memoir, [Kaplan] offers a vivid look at what it’s like to practice medicine in places where there are always too many casualties and not enough resources. His descriptions of surgery are unflinching . . . Kaplan gives us a remarkable self-portrait of the war junkie.” —The New Yorker


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/09/22.

Currently $3.

*Death's End (The Three-Body Problem Series Book 3) *




  








Soon to be a Netflix Original Series!

“The War of the Worlds for the 21st century… packed with a sense of wonder.” – Wall Street Journal

The New York Times bestselling conclusion to a tour de force near-future adventure trilogy from China's bestselling and beloved science fiction writer.

With The Three-Body Problem, English-speaking readers got their first chance to read China's most beloved science fiction author, Cixin Liu. The Three-Body Problem was released to great acclaim including coverage in The New York Times and The Wall Street Journal and reading list picks by Barack Obama and Mark Zuckerberg. It was also won the Hugo and Nebula Awards, making it the first translated novel to win a major SF award.

Now this epic trilogy concludes with Death's End. Half a century after the Doomsday Battle, the uneasy balance of Dark Forest Deterrence keeps the Trisolaran invaders at bay. Earth enjoys unprecedented prosperity due to the infusion of Trisolaran knowledge. With human science advancing daily and the Trisolarans adopting Earth culture, it seems that the two civilizations will soon be able to co-exist peacefully as equals without the terrible threat of mutually assured annihilation. But the peace has also made humanity complacent.

Cheng Xin, an aerospace engineer from the early twenty-first century, awakens from hibernation in this new age. She brings with her knowledge of a long-forgotten program dating from the beginning of the Trisolar Crisis, and her very presence may upset the delicate balance between two worlds. Will humanity reach for the stars or die in its cradle?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Broken Worlds: The Alorian Wars Space Opera Series: Book 1 *




  








From Drew Avera, author of The Dead Planet Series, comes an all-new space opera adventure!

The Greshian Empire has reached across the Alorian Galaxy, using its naval might to bring its enemies to their knees. Dead planets float in their wake as the empire fights to assert themselves as the supreme race. Ensign Brendle Quinn has spent five years loyally serving the Greshian Empire in their relentless quest to dominate the Alorian Galaxy. But as his ship decimates planet after planet, he finds his sympathies swinging towards their defeated enemies.

Sergeant Anki Paro, a Luthian Marine, has been anxiously awaiting the call to deploy. As the last line of defense against the crushing Greshian forces, she hopes the time has finally come where her world can stand against tyranny and protect the rest of the worlds in her sector of the Alorian Galaxy. As her path towards war draws near, Anki begins to notice a shift in balance as her society prepares itself for imminent destruction. Questions of misplaced loyalties lead her to wonder if the world she is trying to save has any real intentions of surviving.

As Brendle and Anki’s worlds collide, they find themselves in an unlikely alliance to try to stop the full might of the Greshian Empire before there’s nothing left to fight for. The Alorian Wars is a military science fiction series for fans of The Expanse, Star Trek, and Old Man’s War.

If you want a fast-paced space opera adventure, then look no further; the war for the galaxy has begun!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Nixon's War: An alternate Cuban Missile Crisis (Alternative Presidents)*




  








Alternative President Nixon is furious when shown proof of Soviet ballistic missiles in Cuba in October of 1962. A nuclear missile from Cuba would arrive before American bombers could leave the runway or American missiles could fuel and launch. President Nixon has just two weeks to stop this new Soviet threat and every option makes nuclear war with Russia more likely. The United States has spent billions on weapons but little to shelter her citizens from nuclear bombs. American families must decide to evacuate, shelter in place or trust our governments to avoid World War Three.

Nixon's War is a stand-alone novel where Khrushchev's gamble results in more than his early retirement. Survivors combat radioiodine and radiation poisoning. Elvis Presley is recalled to the United States Army where he helps recover nuclear weapons in Ukraine. No scientist, Elvis is assigned to drive a beautiful astrophysicist and a snarky translator no one should trust. Includes one hundred pages on Nixon's weapons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Shift *




  








_Nominated for the Philip K. Dick Award in 1997_

Divorced, disillusioned and drinking too much, television writer Alex Munn is on the edge.

For two years he’s been working on the ultimate drama series, a ratings-winning schlockfest of sex, adventure and violence that uses Virtix, a virtual reality technology so good the viewer won’t be able to tell the difference between real life and Real Life, the new show.

To get away from it all, Alex has written an altogether darker story of his own: a Virtix program he calls Munn’s World. It depicts New York in the 1850s, complete with horse-drawn carriages and its very own serial killer – the Fishman – who prowls the gas-lit, poverty-stricken streets, disembowelling his victims.

His nemesis is a lone cop called Alex Munn.

What happens next is impossible, unscripted, and utterly terrifying. For the Fishman has somehow escaped his virtual domain and followed Alex into the present, turning his world into a living nightmare . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “Prepare to be entranced by this addictively readable oral history of the great war between humans and zombies.”—Entertainment Weekly

We survived the zombie apocalypse, but how many of us are still haunted by that terrible time? We have (temporarily?) defeated the living dead, but at what cost? Told in the haunting and riveting voices of the men and women who witnessed the horror firsthand, World War Z is the only record of the pandemic.

The Zombie War came unthinkably close to eradicating humanity. Max Brooks, driven by the urgency of preserving the acid-etched first-hand experiences of the survivors, traveled across the United States of America and throughout the world, from decimated cities that once teemed with upwards of thirty million souls to the most remote and inhospitable areas of the planet. He recorded the testimony of men, women, and sometimes children who came face-to-face with the living, or at least the undead, hell of that dreadful time. World War Z is the result. Never before have we had access to a document that so powerfully conveys the depth of fear and horror, and also the ineradicable spirit of resistance, that gripped human society through the plague years.

THE INSPIRATION FOR THE MAJOR MOTION PICTURE


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Whole Five Feet: What the Great Books Taught Me About Life, Death, and Pretty Much Everthing Else *




  








This unique memoir of reading the classics to find strength and wisdom “makes an elegant case for literature as an everyday companion” (The New York Times Book Review).

While undergoing a series of personal and family crises, Christopher R. Beha discovered that his grandmother had used the Harvard Classics—the renowned “five foot shelf” of great world literature compiled in the early twentieth century by Charles William Eliot—to educate herself during the Great Depression. He decided to follow her example and turn to this series of great books for answers—and recounts the experience here in a smart, big-hearted, and inspirational mix of memoir and intellectual excursion that “deftly illustrates how books can save one’s life” (Helen Schulman).

“As he grapples with the death of his beloved grandmother, a debilitating bout with Lyme disease and other major and minor calamities, Beha finds that writers as diverse as Wordsworth, Pascal, Kant and Mill had been there before, and that the results of their struggles to find meaning in life could inform his own.” —The Seattle Times


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Anything for a Vote: Dirty Tricks, Cheap Shots, and October Surprises in U.S. Presidential Campaigns *




  








An updated and illustrated compendium of mudslinging, character assassinations, and below-board election strategies from U.S. presidential politics throughout history!

Discover the “dirty tricks of the covert and the sleazy” in this giftable volume for American history buffs (New York Times Magazine).

Covering 225-plus years of smear campaigns, slanderous candidates, and bad behavior in American elections, this comprehensive history is the authoritative tour of political shade-throwing from George Washington to Barack Obama. You might think today’s politicians play rough—but history reveals that dirty tricks are as American as apple pie. Let the name-calling begin!

• 1836: Congressman Davy Crockett accuses candidate Martin Van Buren of secretly wearing women’s clothing: “He is laced up in corsets!”
• 1864: Candidate George McClellan describes his opponent, Abraham Lincoln, as “nothing more than a well-meaning baboon!”
• 1960: Former president Harry Truman advises voters that “if you vote for Richard Nixon, you ought to go to hell!”

Full of sleazy and shameless anecdotes from every presidential election in United States history, Anything for a Vote is a valuable reminder that history does repeat itself, lessons can be learned from the past (but usually aren’t), and our most famous presidents are not above reproach when it comes to the dirtiest game of all—political campaigning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.


*Bryant & May: London Bridge Is Falling Down: A Peculiar Crimes Unit Mystery *




  








“Unbeatable fun . . . [Christopher Fowler] takes delight in stuffing his books with esoteric facts.” —The Guardian

The brilliant duo of Arthur Bryant and John May uncovers a nefarious plot behind the seemingly innocuous death of an old lady—and when the case leads them to London Bridge, it all comes down on the Peculiar Crimes Unit.

When ninety-one-year-old Amelia Hoffman dies in her top-floor flat on a busy London road, it’s considered an example of what has gone wrong with modern society: she slipped through the cracks in a failing system.

But detectives Arthur Bryant and John May of the Peculiar Crimes Unit have their doubts. Mrs. Hoffman was once a government security expert, though no one can quite remember her. When a link emerges between the old lady and a diplomat trying to flee the country, it seems that an impossible murder has been committed.

Mrs. Hoffman wasn’t the only one at risk. Bryant is convinced that other forgotten women with hidden talents are also in danger. And, curiously, they all own models of London Bridge.

With the help of some of their more certifiable informants, the detectives follow the strangest of clues in an investigation that will lead them through forgotten alleyways to the city’s fabled bridge in search of a desperate killer.

But just when the case appears to be solved, they discover that Mrs. Hoffman was smarter than anyone imagined. There’s a bigger game afoot that could have terrible consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deal Gone Dead: A Lily Sprayberry Cozy Mystery (The Lily Sprayberry Cozy Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








USA Today Bestselling Author Carolyn Ridder Aspenson introduces a fun new cozy series featuring sassy Southern charm!

LILY SPRAYBERRY SELLS HOMES AND SOLVES CRIMES.

Welcome to Bramblett County Georgia, where the tea is sweet, and the crime is real!

I wasn’t exactly looking forward to my meeting with my cantankerous older client, Myrtle Redbecker, but I didn’t wish her dead to get out of it.

But dead she was. Right smack in the middle of her kitchen floor, with the murder weapon, a cast iron skillet, lying beside her.

That had to hurt.

Things couldn’t get worse for old Myrtle, but they sure could for me, and then did. Since I’d found the body, I had to report it, which meant I’d have to speak to my ex, who just happened to be the Bramblett County Sheriff. I was not looking forward to that.

I’d promised Myrtle I’d sell her property to a developer, not an individual buyer, though I wasn’t quite sure why that was so important to her. I intended to keep that promise, and as I worked toward that goal, I soon discovered the killer would do anything to make sure I wasn’t successful.

If you love Southern cozy mysteries, you'll love Lily Sprayberry!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Not a Happy Family: A Novel *




  








AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

Another thrilling domestic suspense novel from the New York Times bestselling author of The Couple Next Door

“Lapena is a master of manipulation. With her latest page-turning thriller… she is once again at the top of her game.” —USA Today

“In this fast-paced, twisted family saga, Shari Lapena keeps you guessing until the very last page...” —Paula Hawkins

In this family, everyone is keeping secrets—even the dead.


Brecken Hill in upstate New York is an expensive place to live. You have to be rich to have a house there, and Fred and Sheila Merton certainly are rich. But even all their money can't protect them when a killer comes to call. The Mertons are brutally murdered after a fraught Easter dinner with their three adult kids. Who, of course, are devastated.

Or are they? They each stand to inherit millions. They were never a happy family, thanks to their vindictive father and neglectful mother, but perhaps one of the siblings is more disturbed than anyone knew. Did someone snap after that dreadful evening? Or did another person appear later that night with the worst of intentions? That must be what happened. After all, if one of the family were capable of something as gruesome as this, you'd know.

Wouldn't you?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Where Lost Girls Go: A totally addictive mystery and suspense novel (Detective Casey White Book 1) *




  








“Help me,” the girl cries, alone in the forest, shivering in her nightgown, her small frame almost lost between the trees. “Please.”

When Detective Casey White discovers the body of a beautiful teenage girl in a white nightgown near the shoreline in North Carolina’s Outer Banks, a familiar fear floods through her. Could this be Hannah, her sweet, blue-eyed daughter snatched from home fourteen years ago? But it only takes one look to confirm that the girl with dark bruising around her throat is another family’s tragedy.

Putting her own grief aside, Casey digs into unsolved missing child cases in the area. The victim is Cheryl Parry, one of two little girls taken during a family beach vacation nine years ago. Her sister’s body was found strangled a week later, but someone has been keeping Cheryl alive—until now.

Fearful there may be other innocent lives in danger, Casey and her team work around the clock to trace the material from Cheryl’s nightgown, but hit a dead end and don’t know where to turn. Then, another teenager’s body is found in a nearby pine forest, dressed all in white. It’s suddenly clear that a twisted killer has been hiding in the Outer Banks for years, and he will strike again.

Casey painstakingly combs the forest soil for clues to the killer’s next move, but nothing prepares her for what she finds: a buried charm bracelet exactly matching one that her little Hannah always wore—right down to the broken star charm by the clasp…

An absolutely unputdownable crime thriller with twists and turns that will have you racing through the pages. Fans of Kendra Elliot, Rachel Caine and Robert Dugoni will be completely hooked.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Murder List





  




*



*The brand new psychological thriller from the author of Am I Guilty, The Perfect Couple and The Happy Family*
When Mary receives a blank diary as a present, she thinks nothing of it. Until she opens the diary, and sees it’s not blank after all…

1st January MURDER LISA, OXFORD
1st February MURDER JANE, BIRMINGHAM
1st March MURDER DAVID, CARDIFF
1st April MURDER MARY, CHELTENHAM

Is this a sick joke? But…it’s the end of January now. And a woman called Lisa was murdered in Oxford on 1st January.

Could there really be a killer out there, planning to commit a new murder each month? And is the Mary due to be killed on 1st April her?

The clock is ticking for Mary to uncover the truth, before she becomes the next victim on the killer’s list…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Beneath Cruel Waters *




  








A wrenching psychological thriller in the vein of Tana French’s In the Woods, Jon Bassoff’s Beneath Cruel Waters reminds us that the sins of the mothers are the sins of the sons.

Holt Davidson, a Kansas firefighter, hasn’t been back to his hometown of Thompsonville, Colorado, for more than two decades, but when he learns that his estranged mother has taken her own life, he returns for the funeral, hoping to make peace with her memory. He spends the night at his childhood home, rummaging through each room, exploring the past. But instead of nostalgic souvenirs, he discovers a gun, a love letter, and a Polaroid photograph of a man lying in his own blood.

Who is the dead man? Was his mother the one who killed him, and, if so, why? Who sent the love letter? And what role did his sister, institutionalized since she was a teenager, play in this act of violence? As his own traumatic memories begin to resurface, Holt begins an investigation into his mother’s and sister’s pasts—as well as his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*City of the Dead: An Alex Delaware Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The past comes back to haunt psychologist Alex Delaware and Detective Milo Sturgis when they investigate a grisly double homicide and uncover an even more unspeakable motive in this riveting thriller from the bestselling master of suspense.

Los Angeles is a city of sunlight, celebrity, and possibility. The L.A. often experienced by Homicide Lt. Detective Milo Sturgis and psychologist Alex Delaware, is a city of the dead.

Early one morning, the two of them find themselves in a neighborhood of pretty houses, pretty cars, and pretty people. The scene they encounter is anything but. A naked young man lies dead in the street, the apparent victim of a collision with a moving van hurtling through suburbia in the darkness. But any thoughts of accidental death vanish when a blood trail leads to a nearby home.

Inside, a young woman lies butchered. The identity of the male victim and his role in the horror remain elusive, but that of the woman creates additional questions. And adding to the shock, Alex has met her while working a convoluted child custody case. Cordelia Gannett was a self-styled internet influencer who’d gotten into legal troubles by palming herself off as a psychologist. Even after promising to desist, she’s found a loophole and has continued her online career, aiming to amass clicks and ads by cyber-coaching and cyber-counseling people plagued with relationship issues.

But upon closer examination, Alex and Milo discover that her own relationships are troublesome, including a tortured family history and a dubious personal past. Has that come back to haunt her in the worst way? Is the mystery man out in the street collateral damage or will he turn out to be the key to solving a grisly double homicide? As the psychologist and the detective explore L.A.'s meanest streets, they peel back layer after layer of secrets and encounter a savage, psychologically twisted, almost unthinkable motive for violence and bloodshed.

This is classic Delaware: Alex, a man Milo has come to see as irreplaceable, at his most insightful and brilliant.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*An Immense World: How Animal Senses Reveal the Hidden Realms Around Us *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A “thrilling” (The New York Times), “dazzling” (The Wall Street Journal) tour of the radically different ways that animals perceive the world that will fill you with wonder and forever alter your perspective, by Pulitzer Prize–winning science journalist Ed Yong

“One of this year’s finest works of narrative nonfiction.”—Oprah Daily

The Earth teems with sights and textures, sounds and vibrations, smells and tastes, electric and magnetic fields. But every kind of animal, including humans, is enclosed within its own unique sensory bubble, perceiving but a tiny sliver of our immense world.

In An Immense World, Ed Yong coaxes us beyond the confines of our own senses, allowing us to perceive the skeins of scent, waves of electromagnetism, and pulses of pressure that surround us. We encounter beetles that are drawn to fires, turtles that can track the Earth’s magnetic fields, fish that fill rivers with electrical messages, and even humans who wield sonar like bats. We discover that a crocodile’s scaly face is as sensitive as a lover’s fingertips, that the eyes of a giant squid evolved to see sparkling whales, that plants thrum with the inaudible songs of courting bugs, and that even simple scallops have complex vision. We learn what bees see in flowers, what songbirds hear in their tunes, and what dogs smell on the street. We listen to stories of pivotal discoveries in the field, while looking ahead at the many mysteries that remain unsolved.

Funny, rigorous, and suffused with the joy of discovery, An Immense World takes us on what Marcel Proust called “the only true voyage . . . not to visit strange lands, but to possess other eyes.”

FINALIST FOR THE KIRKUS PRIZE


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Story of the Jewish People: Letters to Auntie Fori *




  








A history of Judaism written in letters from historian Martin Gilbert to his acquaintance in India, who wants to learn more about her ancestry.

At her ninetieth birthday celebration in New Delhi, “Auntie Fori” revealed to her longtime acquaintance, Sir Martin Gilbert, that she was not of Indian birth but actually Hungarian—and Jewish. She did not know what this Jewish identity involved, historically or spiritually, and asked him to enlighten her.

In response, Gilbert embarked on the series of letters that have been gathered to form this book, shaping each one as a concise, individually formed story. He presents Jewish history as the narrative expression—the timeline—of the Jewish faith, and the faith as it is informed by the history. In Sir Martin’s hands, these stories are rich in incident and achievement, starting with Adam and Eve through the Biblical and post-Biblical periods, to the long history of the Jews in the Diaspora, and ending with an unexpected visit to an outpost of Jewry in Anchorage, Alaska. Ranging through almost every country in the world—including China and India—he maintains a chronological structure, weaving in the history of other peoples and faiths, to give Auntie Fori, and us, a sense of the larger stage on which Jewish history has played out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Taking Paris: The Epic Battle for the City of Lights *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • From Martin Dugard, the #1 New York Times bestselling coauthor of the Killing series with Bill O’Reilly, comes the spellbinding story of the Allied liberation of Paris from the grip of the Nazis during World War II

“Taking Paris does for Paris during World War II what The Splendid and the Vile did for London.”—James Patterson • “Heroes and villains abound. You’ll enjoy this fast-paced book immensely.”—Bill O’Reilly • “Succeeds triumphantly.”—The Washington Post

May 1940: The world is stunned as Hitler's forces invade France with a devastating blitzkrieg aimed at Paris. Within weeks, the French government has collapsed, and the City of Lights, revered for its carefree lifestyle, intellectual freedom, and love of liberty, has fallen under Nazi control—perhaps forever. 

As the Germans ruthlessly crush all opposition, a patriotic band of Parisians known as the Resistance secretly rise up to fight back. But these young men and women cannot do it alone. Over 120,000 Parisians die under German occupation. Countless more are tortured in the city's Gestapo prisons and sent to death camps. The longer the Nazis hold the city, the greater the danger its citizens face. As the armies of America and Great Britain prepare to launch the greatest invasion in history, the spies of the Resistance risk all to ensure the Germans are defeated and Paris is once again free.

The players holding the fate of Paris in their hands are some of the biggest historical figures of the era: Winston Churchill, Franklin Roosevelt, General George S. Patton, and the exiled French general Charles de Gaulle, headquartered in London's Connaught Hotel. From the fall of Paris in 1940 to the race for Paris in 1944, this riveting, page-turning drama unfolds through their decisions—for better and worse. Taking Paris is history told at a breathtaking pace, a sprawling yet intimate saga of heroism, desire, and personal sacrifice for all that is right.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Building for War: The Epic Saga of the Civilian Contractors and Marines of Wake Island in World War II *




  








The story of the Americans who came under attack five hours after Pearl Harbor was hit: “Intriguing, informative, gripping, and at times very moving” (Naval Historical Foundation).

This intimately researched work tells the story of the thousand-plus Depression-era civilian contractors who came to Wake Island, a remote Pacific atoll, in 1941 to build an air station for the US Navy—charting the contractors’ hard-won progress as they scramble to build the naval base, as well as runways for US Army Air Corps B-17 Flying Fortresses, while war clouds gather over the Pacific.

Five hours after their attack on Pearl Harbor, the Japanese struck Wake Island, which was now isolated from assistance. The undermanned Marine Corps garrison, augmented by civilian-contractor volunteers, fought back against repeated enemy attacks, at one point thwarting a massive landing assault. The atoll was under siege for two weeks as its defenders continued to hope for the US Navy to come to their rescue. Finally succumbing to an overwhelming amphibious attack, the surviving Americans, military and civilian, were taken prisoner. While most were shipped off to Japanese POW camps for slave labor, a number of the civilians were retained as workers on occupied Wake. Later in the war, the last ninety-eight Americans were brutally massacred by their captors. The civilian contractors who had risked distance and danger for well-paying jobs ended up paying a steep price: their freedom and, for many, their lives.

Written by the daughter and granddaughter of civilians who served on Wake Island, Building for War sheds new light on why the United States was taken by surprise in December 1941, and shines a spotlight on the little-known, virtually forgotten story of a group of civilian workers and their families whose lives were forever changed by the events on this tiny atoll.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Luftwaffe Over Finland (Luftwaffe at War) *




  







This superb illustrated series books charts the rise and fall of the German Air Force from 1939 to 1945. Each volume makes use of over a hundred rare photographs, many of them taken by Luftwaffe personnel, to bring history to life and record both the men and the aircraft they flew.

This title explores the German air war on the Northern Front. The Fins were active allies of the Germans in their war against the Soviets and allowed the Luftwaffe considerable freedom in its operations over Russia. Although conditions in the north were harsh, the Luftwaffe quickly adapted to the region and carried out a series of key operations over Russia between 1941 and 1944. The Luftwaffe over Finland presents the men and the aircraft used in this campaign, mostly from Luftflotte 1 and Luftflotte 5. The outstanding collection of photographs includes almost every type the Luftwaffe flew from Finland from Ju 87 dive bombers and Focke Wulf Fw 190 fighters to coastal patrol and transport units as well as some of the pilots.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Airborne Landing to Air Assault: A History of Military Parachuting *




  








A complete history of paratroopers and their role in modern war, including a glossary and photos.

Many books have been written about military parachuting, particularly about famous operations like Crete and Arnhem in the Second World War and notable units like the British Parachute Regiment and the US 101st Airborne Division, but no previous book has covered the entire history of the use of the parachute in warfare.

In this valuable study, Nikolaos Theotokis traces in vivid detail the development of parachuting over the last hundred years and describes how it became a standard tactic in twentieth-century conflicts. As well as depicting a series of historic parachute operations all over the world, he recognizes the role of airmen in the story, for they were the first to use the parachute in warfare when they jumped from crippled planes in combat conditions.

Adapting the parachute for military purposes occurred with extraordinary speed during the First World War and, by the time of the Second World War, it had become an established technique for special operations and offensive actions on a large scale. The range of parachute drops and parachute-led attacks was remarkable, and all the most dramatic examples from the world wars and lesser conflicts are recounted in this graphic and detailed study. The role played by parachute troops as elite infantry is also a vital part of the narrative, as is the way in which techniques of air assault have evolved since the 1970s.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/09/22.

Currently $2.

*The Fear in the Sky: Vivid Memories of Bomber Aircrew in World War Two*




  







The young men who flew with RAF Bomber Command in World War Two were a complex mixture of individuals but they all shared the gift of teamwork. A crew of seven may have comprised all non commissioned men and some crews included commissioned officers but not always flying as pilots. The outstanding fact was that each man relied on every other member of his crew to return from each mission safely.

This book contains ten intriguing reminiscences of bomber aircrew; some were pilots, others navigators, flight engineers, bomb-aimers or gunners. They flew as both commissioned or NCO airmen. 

Understandably, a common problem was that of coping with fear. Many former aircrew hold that anyone who claims to have felt no fear on operations is either lying or has allowed the years to blank out that fear. But there are a few who do maintain that they never felt afraid. For the majority, though, handling fear was something to be worked out by the individual. Some hit the bottle, others womanized to excess; others tightened the gut and bit the lip; or drew the curtain and focused upon the plotting table or the wireless set.

The passing years may have silvered what hair remains, dulled the eye that formerly registered on the merest speck; lent a quiver to the hand that once controlled the stick, penciled in the track, manipulated the tuning dial, set the bombsight, tapped the gauge, or rotated the turret. And yet for all the attributes of age their irrepressible youthfulness shines through.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/10/22.

Currently $2.

*The Wind's Twelve Quarters: Stories*




  








The recipient of numerous literary prizes, including the National Book Award, the Kafka Award, and the Pushcart Prize, Ursula K. Le Guin is renowned for her lyrical writing, rich characters, and diverse worlds. The Wind's Twelve Quarters collects seventeen powerful stories, each with an introduction by the author, ranging from fantasy to intriguing scientific concepts, from medieval settings to the future.

Including an insightful foreword by Le Guin, describing her experience, her inspirations, and her approach to writing, this stunning collection explores human values, relationships, and survival, and showcases the myriad talents of one of the most provocative writers of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.


*The Time Traders (The Time Traders Series) *




  






The first novel in the classic series, in which wars are no longer fought on land, in the air, or on the sea—but throughout time and space itself . . .

The never-ending tension between Russia and the United States has been escalated by a stunning new variable: time travel. While the Americans can roughly utilize the technology, the Russians have learned the secret of space travel—and that makes the US vulnerable. What they need is someone expendable to send through time to obtain the same secret.

Ross Murdock doesn’t consider himself expendable. He’s just a smart guy who made some bad choices that led him to a life of crime. But when he’s given a choice between medical “rehabilitation” and joining the mysterious Operation Retrograde, he decides to go along with the military option and hope for a chance to get away.

And he is going to get away—farther away than he ever imagined . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Galactic Derelict *




  







A sequel to Time Traders, the Cold War race through time remains Norton's background. Both search for abandonded wrecks of a race that had interstellar travel in Man's infancy. Travis Fox, Apache, joins Ross Murdock and Dr. Gordon Ashe, time agents, in an attempt to transfer an intact alien ship through 20,000 years to the present... mayhem ensues.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*The Alien and Epic Story 3: The Uncertain Future *




  








From bestselling author Saxon Andrew comes the third book in The Alien and Epic Story series, The Uncertain Future.

The Humans on Haven and the Truet Warriors fighting with them are being confronted by three powerful civilizations and juggling their options on how to handle them is getting out of hand. The war against the Vrang is at the point where attacks inside their spiral arm must begin quickly. However, if Epic leads his Attack Groups into the Vrang's spiral arm, it's a certainty the Alliance will move to stop him through persuasion or force. The Alliance says it's an ally but that's not the case. The Alliance and Vrang are working together secretly, and both represent a huge threat to Haven and the Truets. The Alliance is in the process of building up a massive fleet of advanced warships and the only possible purpose they serve is to remove Haven and the Truets as a threat to their master plan.

To make matters worse, the only visions of the future Jipsee sees is of Earth being attacked by an unknown powerful civilization that destroys the planet. Earth is still an enemy of Haven, but it is Humanity's home world. Epic is faced with the dilemma of trying to save Earth or let it perish. The list of enemies is growing, and the future is uncertain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.


*Something's Alive on the Titanic*




  








If you forget the Titanic’s legacy, beware.

Something is alive on the Titanic — something powerful and malevolent that protects the once-great ocean liner from the rapacious intentions of those who would desecrate her grave. Whatever is down there was first encountered by a classified mission in 1975, and they could never speak of it.

A previous mission to recover millions of dollars in gold believed hidden in Cargo Hold Three had a mysterious, tragic end. Now, a new group of men and women — scientists, adventurers, and the United States Navy — wants to retrace the steps of that original voyage to investigate where the 1975 mission failed. The rumours of monsters and apparitions can’t be true, can they? As they penetrate deep into the hull, the first people to see the interior in eighty-one years, they find they are not alone…

Something’s Alive on the Titanic dazzlingly brings the ill-fated ship to life in brilliantly dramatic scenes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Seal Cove Theoretical Society*




  








From the author of the Kindle Scout winning Evelyn Marsh; and Time Management, a Novel; comes this gently humorous exploration of life (and death) on the San Mateo coast. A closet novelist. An erstwhile rock star. A retiring wine importer. A crab fisherman. A dot-com widow. What do they have in common? They're all denizens of the small town of Seal Cove in Northern California, and they're all members of a loose affiliation that calls itself The Seal Cove Theoretical Society.

When Tom Birmingham has a near-death experience, Fate charges him with tying up "loose ends." A disparate group of neighbors rally to his aid, each bringing issues of their own to bear. The discovery of a cache of Prohibition Era liquor, and the auction/party that the Society stages, reveals the often-overlooked connections we find in Community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Call the Midwife: A Memoir of Birth, Joy, and Hard Times (The Midwife Trilogy Book 1) *




  








The highest-rated drama in BBC history, Call the Midwife will delight fans of Downton Abbey

Viewers everywhere have fallen in love with this candid look at post-war London. In the 1950s, twenty-two-year-old Jenny Lee leaves her comfortable home to move into a convent and become a midwife in London's East End slums. While delivering babies all over the city, Jenny encounters a colorful cast of women—from the plucky, warm-hearted nuns with whom she lives, to the woman with twenty-four children who can't speak English, to the prostitutes of the city's seedier side.

An unfortgettable story of motherhood, the bravery of a community, and the strength of remarkable and inspiring women, Call the Midwife is the true story behind the beloved PBS series, which will soon return for its sixth season.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Big Book of Victorian Mysteries*




  








Edgar Award winner Otto Penzler—“detective fiction’s best editor and champion” (The Washington Post)—returns with a new anthology of exhilarating mysteries, assembling Victorian society's lords and ladies and most miserable miscreants.

Behind the velvet curtains of horsedrawn carriages and amid the soft glow of the gaslights are the detectives and bobbies sniffing out the safecrackers and petty purloiners who plague everything from the soot-covered side streets of London to the opulent manors of the countryside. With his latest title in the Big Book series, Otto Penzler is cracking cases and serving up the most thrilling, suspenseful Victorian mysteries.

This collection brings together incredible stories from Arthur Conan Doyle, Thomas Hardy, Oscar Wilde, Charles Dickens, Wilkie Collins, and Guy de Maupassant among other legendary writers of the grand era of the British Empire. So brush off your dinner jackets and straighten out your ball gowns for these exciting, glitzy mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Valentine Beaumont Mystery Series: Books 1-3 (Murder, Curlers & Cream / Murder, Curlers & Canes / Murder, Curlers & Cruises) (The Murder, Curlers Series) *




  








Meet gutsy beautician, part-time sleuth, Valentine Beaumont. Quick thinker? Check. Risk-taker? Check. Catching killers with her beauty tools has never been so much fun!

MURDER, CURLERS & CREAM
Valentine Beaumont is a beautician with a problem. Not only has she got a meddling mother, a wacky staff, and a dying business, but now she’s got a dead client who was strangled while awaiting her facial.

With business the way it is, combing through this mystery may be the only way to save her salon. Until a second murder, an explosion, a kidnapping, death threats, and the hard-nosed Detective Romero complicate things. But Valentine will do anything to untangle the crime. That’s if she can keep her tools of the trade in her bag, keep herself alive, and avoid falling for the tough detective.

In the end, how hard can that be?

MURDER, CURLERS & CANES
Valentine Beaumont is back in her second hair-raising mystery, this time, trying to find out who had it in for an elderly nun. Only trouble is there are others standing in her way: hot but tough Detective Romero, sexy new stylist Jock de Marco, and some zany locals who all have a theory on the nun’s death.

Making things worse: the dead nun’s secret that haunts Valentine, another murder, car chases, death threats, mysterious clues, an interfering mother, and a crazy staff.

Between brushing off Jock’s advances and splitting hairs with handsome Detective Romero, Valentine struggles to comb through the crime, utilizing her tools of the trade in some outrageous situations. Question is, will she succeed?

MURDER, CURLERS & CRUISES
In her third fast-paced mystery, beautician Valentine Beaumont and her madcap crew sail the high seas on a Caribbean “Beauty Cruise.” When a bizarre murder takes place onboard, Valentine finds herself swept into the middle of the investigation.

If things aren’t bad enough, her mother is playing matchmaker, a loved one is kidnapped, drug smuggling is afoot, a hair contest proves disastrous, and a strange alliance between tough Detective Romero and sexy stylist Jock de Marco rubs Valentine the wrong way.

Will this impulsive beauty sleuth comb through the catastrophes and untangle the mystery, or will this voyage turn into another fatal Titanic? With Jock and Romero onboard, it’s destined to be a hot cruise!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Necklaces & Nooses: A Presley Thurman Cozy Mystery Book 2 (The Presley Thurman Mysteries) *




  








Will Presley be able to figure out who murdered her boss and keep herself off the prime suspect list?

Thirty-something Presley Thurman thinks her new gig at Silk, a popular high-end fashion boutique, is her ticket to stability and career satisfaction. Or at least a way to keep paying her bills until she figures out what she wants to be when she grows up.

Then she finds her boss, Solange, hanging in a fitting room.

Did her boss commit suicide? Not according to the detective assigned to the case. He’s calling it a homicide.

Can Presley figure out who decided to get Solange out of the way? Was it her soon-to-be-ex-husband? Her jealous sister? A disgruntled employee? The strange German man that keeps showing up?

Presley, and her loyal canine sidekick Bella, are on the case!

Previously published by Laina Turner. This new edition is reworked with new characters and even more cozy fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Handbags & Hooligans: A Presley Thurman Cozy Mystery Book 3 *




  








Everyone knows what happens in Vegas should stay there. But secrets have a way of bringing everything to the surface.

When thirty-something Presley Thurman heads to Sin City for her best friend Anna’s wedding, and a visit with her little brother, Jessie, things don’t go as planned.

Instead of relaxing and taking in the nightlife with her friends, Presley leads the search for Jesse’s MIA girlfriend, Ashley. Turns out Jessie’s girlfriend might not be the goody two-shoes teacher she claimed, and Presley wonders if she should keep digging into the girlfriend’s secret life.

Too bad that’s not the only bombshell on the less than stellar trip. It seems like every time Presley uncovers a secret it leads to even more questions.


Can Presley find Ashley before she disappears forever?

Previously published by Laina Turner. This new edition is reworked with new characters and even more cozy fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Red Line: A Matt Sinclair Mystery*




  








Joseph Wambaugh meets Michael Connelly in this nuanced police procedural series debut from a veteran of the Iraq War and Oakland Police Department

A veteran-turned-detective struggling with PTSD and alcoholism lands a case that will either make—or break—his flagging career in the Oakland Homicide Squad

When a teenager from a wealthy suburb outside of Oakland, California is dumped at an inner-city bus stop, homicide detective Matt Sinclair catches the case. It’s his first since being bumped to desk duty for a bust that went south. With few leads and plenty of attention, it's the worst kind of case to help him get back up to speed.

And it only gets worse as the bodies start to pile up—first at the same bus bench, then around the city. Sinclair is unable to link the victims to each other, and the killer is just getting started. Time is running out on Sinclair’s career, not to mention the people closest to him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Affliction: A Novel *




  








The New York Times bestselling author of More Than You Know, Leeway Cottage, and Death at Breakfast delivers the second installment in her clever romp of a mystery series combining social comedy and dark-hearted murder—a novel set at a girls’ boarding school in a picturesque Hudson River town with more than its share of secrets.

Since retiring as head of a famous New York City private school, Maggie Detweiler is busier than ever. Chairing a team to evaluate the faltering Rye Manor School for girls, she will determine whether, in spite of its fabled past, the school has a future at all. With so much on the line for so many, tensions on campus are at an excruciating pitch, and Maggie expects to be as welcome as a case of Ebola virus.

At a reception for the faculty and trustees to "welcome" Maggie’s team, no one seems more keen for all to go well than Florence Meagher, a star teacher who is loved and respected in spite of her affliction—that she can never stop talking.

Florence is one of those dedicated teachers for whom the school is her life, and yet the next morning, when Maggie arrives to observe her teaching, Florence is missing. Florence’s husband, Ray, an auxiliary policeman in the village, seems more annoyed than alarmed at her disappearance. But Florence’s sister is distraught. There have been tensions in the marriage, and at their last visit, Florence had warned, "If anything happens to me, don’t assume it’s an accident."

Two days later, Florence’s body is found in the campus swimming pool.

Maggie is asked to stay on to coach the very young and inexperienced head of Rye Manor through the crisis. Maggie obviously knows schools, but she also knows something about investigating murder, having solved a mysterious death in Maine the previous year when the police went after the wrong suspect. She is soon joined by her madcap socialite friend Hope, who is jonesing for an excuse to ditch her book club anyway, before she has to actually read Silas Marner.

What on earth is going on in this idyllic town? Is this a run-of-the-mill marital murder? Or does it have something to do with the school board treasurer’s real estate schemes? And what is up with the vicious cyber-bullying that’s unsettled everyone, or with the disturbed teenaged boy whom Florence had made a pet of? And is it possible that someone killed Florence just so she’d finally shut up?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Ben Stillman: The Complete Series, Volume One *




  








FOR FANS OF LOUIS L’AMOUR AND WILLIAM W. JOHNSTONE COMES SHERIFF BEN STILLMAN.

Ex-lawman Ben Stillman is enjoying the treacherous business of retirement, until the past comes knocking on his door and he learns: once a lawman, always a lawman.

“The Ben Stillman series is a top of the line western with lots of mystery and always a surprising ending.”

Get your blood pumping with seven hard-driving western adventures through the American old west. Back out on the vast, violent frontier, Stillman is determined to implement peace and his swift brand of justice wherever he can. It all begins when Stillman is called to catch rustlers who are stealing ranchers of their livelihood – from there the suspense never lets up!

“A natural born storyteller who knows the West.”—Bill Brooks, author of Deadwood

Ben Stillman: The Complete Series, Volume One includes – Once a Marshal, Once More With a .44, Once a Lawman, Once Late With a .38, Once Hell Freezes Over, Once a Renegade and Once Upon a Dead Man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Door to September: An Alternate Reality Novel: Survival in Prehistoric Wilderness (Back to the Stone Age Book 1)*




  








When office manager John Summers falls through a portal, he lands in an alternate universe that resembles prehistoric Earth. Beside him is Liz from Accounting. The sun sets, and the temperature plummets. Unwittingly, the pair take refuge in the empty lair of a predator with long fangs and an even longer memory.

Armed with nothing but a blunt cutlery knife and paperclips, John and Liz struggle to survive in the wilderness. But hunger, cold, and vicious animals are the least of their problems. Just wait till they meet the natives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Tiber Runs Red: An Alternate Reality Novel: Survival in Prehistoric Wilderness (Back to the Stone Age Book 2) *




  








Former office workers John and Liz are castaways in time, marooned in an alternate universe that resembles prehistoric Earth. After settling on an offshore island, they are raising a family on a homestead.

Miles away from the dangerous mainland, their hideaway is an enchanted place. Food is plentiful, work is light, and life is easy. John is having fun trying to rediscover the secrets of Roman concrete and learning how to fire pottery.

But everything changes when a fearsome creature arrives on their island. Cunning, fast, and strong, this new enemy has a long memory and a vindictive nature.

The castaways are faced with a stark choice: hunt down the intruder or the intruder kills them and their two little children.

The events in Book 2 take place three years after the end of The Door to September.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*A Soldier's Story *




  








During the war years 1939 – 1945, Canada’s military contribution was significant.

Young men and women from across the country served in the army, air force and navy. Over one million answered the call of duty. Ordinary Canadian families with loved ones overseas felt the strain of worry and an uncertain future.

Too many sacrificed everything and never returned; others were wounded with physical and emotional scars. Many were held captive and endured the perils of incarceration.

The Paterson family in Toronto was typical of many Canadian families. The war, at first, seemed to have little impact on them. That is, until it became personal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Playing with the Enemy: A Baseball Prodigy, a World at War, and a Field of Broken Dreams *




  








A memoir of fathers and sons, baseball, a world at war, and second chances. “I loved [it]. You will, too” (Jim Morris, author of The Oldest Rookie).

Gene Moore was a small-town Illinois farm boy whose passion for “America’s Pastime” made him a local legend. It wasn’t long before word spread, and the Brooklyn Dodgers came calling on the teenage phenom who could hit a ball a country mile. Headed for stardom, and his dream within reach, Gene’s future in the majors was cut short by World War II. In 1944, after joining the US Navy, Gene found himself on a top-secret mission: guarding German sailors captured from U-505, a submarine carrying one of the infamous Enigma decoders. Stuck with guard duty, he decided to bide the time by doing what he loved. Gene taught the POWs how to play baseball. It was a decision that would change Gene’s life forever.

The story of a remarkable man told by his inspired son, “Gene’s journey from promise to despair and back again, set against a long war and an even longer post-war recovery . . . [is] a 20th-century epic that demonstrates how, sometimes, letting go of a dream is the only way to discover one’s great fortune” (Publishers Weekly, starred review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Day of Battle: The War in Sicily and Italy, 1943-1944 (The Liberation Trilogy Book 2) *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

In the second volume of his epic trilogy about the liberation of Europe in World War II, Pulitzer Prize winner Rick Atkinson tells the harrowing story of the campaigns in Sicily and Italy

In An Army at Dawn—winner of the Pulitzer Prize—Rick Atkinson provided a dramatic and authoritative history of the Allied triumph in North Africa. Now, in The Day of Battle, he follows the strengthening American and British armies as they invade Sicily in July 1943 and then, mile by bloody mile, fight their way north toward Rome.

The Italian campaign's outcome was never certain; in fact, Roosevelt, Churchill, and their military advisers engaged in heated debate about whether an invasion of the so-called soft underbelly of Europe was even a good idea. But once under way, the commitment to liberate Italy from the Nazis never wavered, despite the agonizingly high price. The battles at Salerno, Anzio, and Monte Cassino were particularly difficult and lethal, yet as the months passed, the Allied forces continued to drive the Germans up the Italian peninsula. Led by Lieutenant General Mark Clark, one of the war's most complex and controversial commanders, American officers and soldiers became increasingly determined and proficient. And with the liberation of Rome in June 1944, ultimate victory at last began to seem inevitable.

Drawing on a wide array of primary source material, written with great drama and flair, this is narrative history of the first rank. With The Day of Battle, Atkinson has once again given us the definitive account of one of history's most compelling military campaigns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/10/22.

Currently $3.

*7 Seconds to Die: A Military Analysis of the Second Nagorno-Karabakh War and the Future of Warfighting*




  








The first full analysis of the second Nagorno-Karabakh War—the first war in history won primarily by unmanned systems.

The Second Nagorno-Karabakh war—fought between Armenia and Azerbaijan between September 24 and November 10, 2020—was the first war in history won primarily by unmanned systems.

This 44-day war resulted in a decisive military victory for Azerbaijan. Armenia was outfought, outnumbered, and outspent and lost even though they controlled the high ground in a mountainous region that favored traditional defense. Azerbaijan’s alliance with Turkey, and close technological support from Israel, strategically isolated Armenia. In addition, Turkey’s posturing influenced the Russians not to intervene to support Armenia. That Azerbaijan attacked Armenia during the pandemic was an additional factor. The fact that Azerbaijan won the war is not extraordinary, considering the correlation of forces arrayed against Armenia. What is exceptional is that this was the first modern war primarily decided by unmanned weapons. In this war the Turkish-made BAYRAKTAR TB2 Unmanned Air Combat Vehicle (UCAV) and the Israeli-made HAROP Loitering Munition (LM) dominated the fighting and provided Azerbaijan with a war-winning advantage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/11/22.

Currently $2.

*The Big U *




  






The New York Times Book Review called Neal Stephenson's most recent novel "electrifying" and "hilarious". but if you want to know Stephenson was doing twenty years before he wrote the epic Cryptonomicon, it's back-to-school time. Back to The Big U, that is, a hilarious send-up of American college life starring after years our of print, The Big U is required reading for anyone interested in the early work of this singular writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Arch Allies (Starhawke Rogue Book 1)*




  








When life hands you a starship, take it!
Experience has taught smuggler Natasha Orlov one thing —the universe will kick you when you’re down. Why does nothing ever come easy? Not friends, not jobs, and certainly not money. So when she stumbles onto a starship buried in a sea of sand, she’s not about to let it slip through her fingers. This is her shot at climbing out of the black hole of her past.

Too bad her past is a moving target.

A ghostly mercenary with muscles and brains stakes a claim, blowing her plan to smithereens and forcing her into a battle of wits and wills that tests her courage. And her patience.

Then the Feds start sniffing around.

The clock is ticking, but abandoning ship isn’t an option. Which means trusting the one person guaranteed to stab her in the back. Why does the universe have such a wicked sense of humor?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Year One: Chronicles of The One, Book 1 *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER (December 2017)

A stunning new novel from the #1 New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts—Year One is an epic of hope and horror, chaos and magick, and a journey that will unite a desperate group of people to fight the battle of their lives…

It began on New Year’s Eve.

The sickness came on suddenly, and spread quickly. The fear spread even faster. Within weeks, everything people counted on began to fail them. The electrical grid sputtered; law and government collapsed—and more than half of the world’s population was decimated.

Where there had been order, there was now chaos. And as the power of science and technology receded, magick rose up in its place. Some of it is good, like the witchcraft worked by Lana Bingham, practicing in the loft apartment she shares with her lover, Max. Some of it is unimaginably evil, and it can lurk anywhere, around a corner, in fetid tunnels beneath the river—or in the ones you know and love the most.

As word spreads that neither the immune nor the gifted are safe from the authorities who patrol the ravaged streets, and with nothing left to count on but each other, Lana and Max make their way out of a wrecked New York City. At the same time, other travelers are heading west too, into a new frontier. Chuck, a tech genius trying to hack his way through a world gone offline. Arlys, a journalist who has lost her audience but uses pen and paper to record the truth. Fred, her young colleague, possessed of burgeoning abilities and an optimism that seems out of place in this bleak landscape. And Rachel and Jonah, a resourceful doctor and a paramedic who fend off despair with their determination to keep a young mother and three infants in their care alive.

In a world of survivors where every stranger encountered could be either a savage or a savior, none of them knows exactly where they are heading, or why. But a purpose awaits them that will shape their lives and the lives of all those who remain.

The end has come. The beginning comes next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Haldeman Diaries: Inside the Nixon White House *




  








“Because history is more art than science, it is remembered now only as it was chronicled then; this unfortunately is not always as it actually happened.”

Following his election as the 37th President of the United States in November 1968, Richard Nixon chose H. R. “Bob” Haldeman to be his Chief of Staff.

After the announcement, Haldeman was encouraged by a close friend, and presidential scholar, to faithfully record each day’s events, and his thoughts regarding them.

Deeming it worth the commitment, the result of his endeavour is nothing short of extraordinary.

Alongside power struggles and tragedies are recorded triumphs and hope, from the inroads made with China and Russia to the Vietnam peace talks.

But it is Watergate that traditionally defines the era, and as the 1972 election passed with Nixon’s re-election the entries show how its hold on the political arena became unshakeable.

Although we know the story’s end, Haldeman’s reveal of how events unfolded from inside the White House — and the processes involved — is no less gripping.

The definitive insider’s account, The Haldeman Diaries is both meticulous and candid as it charts the Nixon Administration, putting it into a more complete perspective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Maximize Your Medicare: 2022-2023 Edition: Qualify for Benefits, Protect Your Health, and Minimize Your Costs*




  








"Jae Oh’s Maximize Your Medicare is the best book I’ve read on understanding all of the Medicare options and how Medicare intersects with other health insurance options." —Wade Pfau, Professor of Retirement Income at The American College

Includes the Most Up-to-Date Information for 2022-2023

Confused by Medicare? Get answers from Maximize Your Medicare, an informative guide by nationally recognized expert Jae W. Oh. Maximize Your Medicare helps readers understand how and what to choose when deciding on Medicare options. This book shows readers how to:

Enroll in Medicare and avoid never-ending penalties
Compare Medigap vs. Medicare Advantage
Discern the differences among Parts A, B, and D
Increase benefits every year
Avoid costly errors
Deal with special circumstances
Get the most from the plan
Additional information for this new edition includes:

Putting it Together: the steps you need to take to be a Savvy Medicare Consumer
New coverage options for Diabetes and End-Stage Renal Disease patients
How the ACA enhancements can change your retirement decision-making path

Written in a clear and concise style, Maximize Your Medicare is a vital resource for every American aged sixty-five or older, as well as for their families and care coordinators.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ultimate Book of Everyday Knots*




  








From the co-founder of the International Guide of Knot Tyers, comes an oversize, easy-to follow guide perfect for sailers, campers, fishermen, climbers, and everyone else who might want or need to tie a solid, useful knot

This beautifully illustrated, full-color guide unties the mysteries of more than eighty knots. Using clear photographs and diagrams, as well as straightforward, easy-to-follow instructions, any reader can master knots for fishing, boating, climbing, crafts, and household uses.

Climbers will feel safer knowing they have tied the perfect Water or Tape knot. Home decorators will enjoy trying their hand at the beautiful and elaborate Chinese Cloverleaf. Fishermen will fight big fish with more confidence.

Filled with fascinating knot lore, The Ultimate Book of Everyday Knots is perfect for anyone wishing to learn advanced knotting techniques for any purpose at all. Featuring illustrations throughout, sections include:

Overhand knots
Figure of eight knots
Bowlines and sheet bends
Crossing knots
And other useful knots

Whether for practical use or just for fun, this is a great place to start knotting—so grab a piece of rope, sit back, and enjoy!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bakery Detectives Cozy Mystery Boxed Set: Books 1 - 3 *




  








By day a pastry chef, by night an accidental super sleuth.

Get three fun mysteries from #1 Best Selling author Stacey Alabaster for one low price!

Rachael is a distinguished pastry chef who keeps finding herself in the middle of murder investigations. Pippa is her quirky, carefree best friend. Together, they must unravel three of Belldale’s unsolvable mysteries to save the bakery…and themselves.

This collection of cozy mysteries includes the first three books in the Bakery Detectives Cozy Mystery series which are listed below. If you like fast paced mysteries full of quirky characters and unexpected twists, you’re going to love the Bakery Detectives.

Buy the Bakery Detectives Cozy Mystery Boxed Set and start solving your next mystery today!

A Pie to Die For - Rachael will do anything to protect her bakery from the evil Bakermatic Baked Goods Company. Does that include murder?

Donuts, Antiques and Murder – Rachael’s bakery is thriving and she’s looking to expand. When a murder takes place in the antique shop she’s trying to buy, she again finds herself in the middle of a murder investigation.

Death by Chocolate Cake – Rachael’s business is taking off and starring on a reality TV show will only help her business grow…unless someone winds up dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cold Fear: A Thriller *




  








Finn’s search for his memory of one fateful night leads him to Iceland—only to be followed by an unhinged assassin intent on stopping him—in the riveting follow-up to Steel Fear, from the New York Times bestselling writing team Webb & Mann, combat-decorated Navy SEAL Brandon Webb and award-winning author John David Mann.

“One of the best crime novels of the year . . . a brilliant blend of procedural mystery and geopolitical thriller.”—Jeffery Deaver, New York Times bestselling author of Hunting Time

Disgraced Navy SEAL Finn is on the run. A wanted man since he jumped ship from the USS Abraham Lincoln, he’s sought for questioning in connection to war crimes committed in Yemen by a rogue element in his SEAL team. But his memory of that night—as well as the true fate of his mentor and only friend, Lieutenant Kennedy—is a gaping hole.

Finn learns that three members of his team have been quietly redeployed to Iceland, which is a puzzle in itself; the tiny island nation is famous for being one of the most peaceful, crime-free places on the planet.

His mission is simple: track down the three corrupt SEALs and find out what really happened that night in Yemen. But two problems stand in his way. On his first night in town a young woman mysteriously drowns—and a local detective suspects Finn’s involvement. What’s worse, a SEAL-turned-contract-killer with skills equal to Finn’s own has been hired to make sure he never gets the answers he’s looking for. And he’s followed Finn all the way to the icy north.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lamy of Santa Fe *




  








Winner of the Pulitzer Prize for History (1976). The extraordinary biography of a pioneer hero of the frontier Southwest from the author of Great River.

Originally published in 1975, this Pulitzer Prize for History–winning biography chronicles the life of Archbishop Jean Baptiste Lamy (1814–188, New Mexico’s first resident bishop and the most influential, reform-minded Catholic official in the region during the late 1800s. Lamy’s accomplishments, including the endowing of hospitals, orphanages, and English-language schools and colleges, formed the foundation of modern-day Santa Fe and often brought him into conflict with corrupt local priests. His life story, also the subject of Willa Cather’s Death Comes for the Archbishop, describes a pivotal period in the American Southwest, as Spanish and Mexican rule gave way to much greater influence from the United States and Europe. Historian and consummate stylist Paul Horgan has given us a chronicle filled with hardy, often extraordinary adventure, and sustained by Lamy’s magnificent strength of character.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*P-51 Mustang (Images of War) *




  








Today, the Mustang is a living legend and is remembered as probably the finest long-range single-seat piston-engined fighter ever built.

Here, in words and images, the esteemed aviation historian Martin Bowman tells the story of an aircraft that continues to provoke enthusiastic praise.

We look at the Mustang's involvement in the Second World War and the Korean War, as well as other conflicts and engagements.

This new addition to the Images of War series serves as a tribute to an aircraft with a particularly impressive wartime record, the legacy of which is still felt today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The SAS in Occupied France: 1 SAS Operations, June to October 1944*




  








The author of Stirling’s Men recounts the WWII exploits of Britain’s legendary special forces unit in the first volume of this authoritative history.

The British Army’s Special Air Service was formed during World War II as a commando unit for operations behind enemy lines. Their exploits in France inflicted heavy casualties on the Germans and left a trail of destruction and disorder in their wake. In 1944, they trained the French Maquis into an effective fighting force, delayed German reinforcements at Normandy, and sewed confusion for the German withdrawal.

In this volume, historian Gavin Mortimer focuses on 1 SAS, describing operations Titanic, Houndsworth, Bulbasket, Gain, Haggard and Kipling in graphic detail. Using previously unpublished interviews with SAS veterans and members of the Maquis as well as rare photographs, Mortimer allows readers to walk in the footsteps of SAS heroes and see where they lived, fought and died.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Corregidor: Siege & Liberation, 1941–1945 (Images of War) *




  







Singapore and Hong Kong had fallen to the forces of Imperial Japan, Thailand and Burma had been invaded and islands across the Pacific captured. But one place, one tiny island fortress garrisoned by a few thousand hungry and exhausted men, refused to be beaten. That island fortress was Corregidor which guarded the entrance to Manila Bay and controlled all sea-borne access to Manila Harbor.

At a time when every news bulletin was one of Japanese success, Corregidor shone as the only beacon of hope in the darkness of defeat. The Japanese 14th Army of Lieutenant General Masaharu Homma, threw everything it had at Corregidor, officially named Fort Mills. But deep within the island’s rocky heart, a tunnel had been excavated into Malinta Hill and there the US troops, marine, naval and army, endured the terrible onslaught. At their head was General Douglas MacArthur who became a national hero with his resolute determination never to surrender, until ordered to evacuate to Australia to avoid such a senior officer being captured by the enemy. Bur with his departure, the rest of the garrison knew that there was no possibility of relief. They would have to fight on until the bitter end, whatever form that might take.

That end came in May 1942. The defenders were reduced to virtually starvation rations with many of them wounded. Consequently, when, on 5 May the Japanese mounted a powerful amphibious assault, the weakened garrison could defy the enemy no longer. Corregidor, the ‘Gibraltar of the East’, finally fell to the invaders. Those invaders were to become the invaded when MacArthur returned in January 1945. 

For three weeks, US aircraft, warships and artillery hammered the Japanese positions on Corregidor. Then, on 16 February, the Americans landed on the island. It took MacArthur’s men ten days to hunt down the last of the Japanese, after many had chosen to commit suicide rather than surrender, but Corregidor was at last back in Allied hands. In this unique collection of images, the full story Corregidor’s part in the Second World War is dramatically revealed. The ships, the aircraft, the guns, the fortifications and the men themselves, are shown here, portraying the harsh, almost unendurable, realities of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/11/22.

Currently $3.

*12th Hitlerjugend SS Panzer Division in Normandy *




  








Written with the advantage of new materials from archives in the former Eastern Bloc, this book is no whitewash of a Waffen SS division and it does not shy away from confronting unpalatable facts or controversies.

Raised in 1943 with seventeen-year-olds from the Hitler Youth movement, and following the twin disasters of Stalingrad and ‘Tunisgrad’, the Hitlerjugend Panzer Division emerged as the most effective German division fighting in the West. The core of the division was a cadre of offices and NCOs provided by Hitler’s bodyguard division, the elite Leibstandarte, with the aim of producing a division of ‘equal value’ to fight alongside them in I SS Panzer Corps. During the fighting in Normandy, the Hitlerjugend proved to be implacable foes to both the British and the Canadians, repeatedly blunting Montgomery’s offensives, fighting with skill and a degree of determination well beyond the norm. This they did from D+1 through to the final battle to escape from the Falaise Pocket, despite huge disadvantages, namely constant Allied air attack, highly destructive naval gunfire and a chronic lack of combat supplies and replacements of men and equipment. Written with the advantage of new materials from archives in the former Eastern Bloc, this book is no whitewash of a Waffen SS division and it does not shy away from confronting unpalatable facts or controversies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/12/22.

Currently $1.

*Navigating the Storm (Pirates of New Earth Book 2) *




  








Kat Wallace is back in Bosch and as brash as before.

All Kat wants to do is run her own life. But it seems as though everyone else has competing plans for her. Her commander of the Bosch Pirate Force wants her to lead. Her husband wants her to abandon her pirating ways. Her mother-in-law wouldn’t mind seeing her dead. And her past enslaver, Rob Abernathy, wants her back.

As readers of A Merry Life know, Kat is fearless, principled, and determined to settle old scores. When a face from her past spurs a dangerous mission, she jumps at the opportunity, unaware that it will have explosive results.

Follow her swashbuckling adventures as she learns to captain her own life through unexpected storms. The choices she makes may put her on the path to end enslavement on New Earth, but at what cost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Monkey's Paw and Other Tales*




  







The Monkey's Paw and Other Tales of Mystery and the Macabre, Compiled by Gary Hoppenstand, brings together a unique collection of W.W. Jacobs's horror stories never before collected. There are eighteen stories altogether in this collection of the macabre and supernatural. Jacobs's own boyhood memories of South Devon Wharf lend an authenticity to the many stories with nautical backgrounds or that feature seamen as protagonists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*For Joshua: An Ojibwe Father Teaches His Son *




  








“An expansive work about healing, resilience, humanity, respect, inheritance, Indigenous teachings, and most of all, love” from the author of Indian Horse (Literary Hub).

“We may not relight the fires that used to burn in our villages, but we can carry the embers from those fires in our hearts and learn to light new fires in a new world.”

Ojibwe tradition calls for fathers to walk their children through the world, sharing the ancient understanding “that we are all, animate and inanimate alike, living on the one pure breath with which the Creator gave life to the Universe.” In this intimate series of letters to the six-year-old son from whom he was estranged, Richard Wagamese fulfills this traditional duty with grace and humility, describing his own path through life—separation from his family as a boy, substance abuse, incarceration, and ultimately the discovery of books and writing—and braiding this extraordinary story with the teachings of his people, in which animals were the teachers of human beings, until greed and a desire to control the more-than-human world led to anger, fear, and, eventually, profound alienation.

At once a deeply moving memoir and a fascinating elucidation of a rich indigenous cosmology, For Joshua is an unforgettable journey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Guncle *




  








A National Bestseller
An NPR Book of the Year
Semi-finalist for the Thurber Prize for American Humor
Finalist for the 2021 Goodreads Choice Awards

From the bestselling author of Lily and the Octopus and The Editor comes a warm and deeply funny novel about a once-famous gay sitcom star whose unexpected family tragedy leaves him with his niece and nephew for the summer.

Patrick, or Gay Uncle Patrick (GUP, for short), has always loved his niece, Maisie, and nephew, Grant. That is, he loves spending time with them when they come out to Palm Springs for weeklong visits, or when he heads home to Connecticut for the holidays. But in terms of caretaking and relating to two children, no matter how adorable, Patrick is, honestly, overwhelmed.

So when tragedy strikes and Maisie and Grant lose their mother and Patrick's brother has a health crisis of his own, Patrick finds himself suddenly taking on the role of primary guardian. Despite having a set of "Guncle Rules" ready to go, Patrick has no idea what to expect, having spent years barely holding on after the loss of his great love, a somewhat-stalled acting career, and a lifestyle not-so-suited to a six- and a nine-year-old. Quickly realizing that parenting--even if temporary--isn't solved with treats and jokes, Patrick's eyes are opened to a new sense of responsibility, and the realization that, sometimes, even being larger than life means you're unfailingly human.

With the humor and heart we've come to expect from bestselling author Steven Rowley, The Guncle is a moving tribute to the power of love, patience, and family in even the most trying of times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Magic and Mystery: Paranormal Cozy Mystery Bundle Books 1-3 (Magic & Mystery Series Bundle Book 1) *




  







Welcome to Moon Grove, where magic and murder are in the air!

When broke, desperate reporter Zoe Clarke takes a job in a tiny town to reboot her life, she discovers her new home is overflowing with magic, supernatural beings — and paranormal mysteries!

This box set includes the first 3 full-length novels in Lily Webb's spellbinding Magic & Mystery series of paranormal cozy mysteries:Broomsticks and Burials, Spellbooks and Stakings, Alchemy and Arson.

Broomsticks and Burials, Book 1:  
Reporter Zoe Clarke's life has lost its magic. So when she gets a job offer in the middle of nowhere, Zoe jumps at the chance to make a name for herself only to find her new home is teeming with magic and paranormal beings—and those aren't its only secrets. During a heated election for Head Witch, the most powerful position in town, Zoe’s predecessor was buried alive—and accusations are flying faster than broomsticks. Despite her editor’s orders to leave the story alone, Zoe can’t resist. From the front-running witch with a secret to the mysterious vampires pulling strings in the shadows, Zoe knows the truth is just under the surface. So after she discovers she has rare telepathic abilities, Zoe realizes she's the only one who can keep digging. Will Zoe’s powers lead her to the murderer and the scoop of a lifetime? Or will they send her to an early grave?   

Spellbooks and Stakings, Book 2:  
Zoe Clarke is going back to school. After learning she’s telepathic and risking her life to solve a paranormal murder, she’s been invited to the prestigious Veilside Academy of Magic to sharpen her newfound powers.But not all the students are spellbound by Zoe, and it isn’t long before she realizes the Academy is brimming with exceptional witches and warlocks—who are as cutthroat as they are talented. So when Zoe’s new favorite vampire professor is found in a pile of ash, all spell breaks loose.

Between troublemaking witches and a jealous staff, Zoe knows whoever the murderer is, they aren’t finished handing out suspensions. Can Zoe work her magic to reveal the killer? Or will she fail the ultimate test?

Alchemy and Arson, Book 3:  
Zoe Clarke’s life just keeps getting better. After repeatedly risking her life to solve a rash of paranormal murders in Moon Grove, Zoe’s become a household name. But her newfound attention isn’t all magic. Zoe knows she’s made enemies along the way and that they aren’t above pouring gas on her troubles.So when one of Moon Grove’s most prominent witches dies in an inexplicable house fire, hysteria ignites—and Zoe finds herself standing in the ashes.

From the psychedelic new alchemist in town to the werewolves running shady businesses, Zoe’s certain someone’s trying to torch her reputation. And when another building spontaneously combusts, Zoe knows she’ll have to walk through fire and brimstone to stop the arsonist.

Can Zoe stamp out the killer before they strike again? Or will she go up in flames?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Be My Ghost (A Haunted Haven Mystery Book 1) *




  








Maureen Doherty and her golden retriever Finn have taken possession of a charming old inn—only to discover that it’s already possessed by tenants whose lease on life already ran out . . .

Maureen’s career as a sportswear buyer hits a snag just before Halloween, when the department store declares bankruptcy. Meanwhile, Finn’s lost his way as a guide dog after flunking his test for being too friendly and easily distracted. Sadly, only one of them can earn unemployment, so Maureen’s facing a winter of discontent in Boston—when she realizes she can’t afford her apartment.

Salvation comes when she receives a mysterious inheritance: an inn in Haven, Florida. A quaint, scenic town on the Gulf of Mexico hidden away from the theme parks, Maureen believes it’s a good place to make a fresh start with a new business venture. But she gets more than she bargained for when she finds a dead body on her property—and meets some of the inn’s everlasting tenants in the form of ghosts who offer their otherworldly talents in order to help her solve the mystery . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Elementary Cases of Sherlock Holmes *




  








In this compelling collection of seven stories, the young Stamford joins Sherlock Holmes, the world’s first consulting detective to untangle a series of mysterious crimes.

The Record of the Tarleton Murders

The body of a woman in her late thirties is found in Seven Dials with a serene smile on her face.

The Honourable Clive Moreton-Ashbee is found dead in his family home in Oxfordshire also wearing a chillingly peaceful smile.

In light of these murders, Sherlock and Stamford travel to Sibberton Hall to find the connection between the fatalities but with Pennington, Sherlock’s biggest rival from the past, lost on an expedition to the Yucatan, this case will be no ordinary one.
Tension arises when another is found dead by the hearth. Will Holmes be able to solve these mysterious murders?

The Case of Vamberry, the Wine Merchant

Young Stamford invites Holmes to a dinner at his parents’ house where the Kentish Brewers’ Association, of which his father is President, is honouring a guest from France who happens to be a chemist.

Holmes suspects that one of the guests, Josiah Vamberry, a man with the largest store of top-class claret in the whole of England, is in a bad financial situation.
Following an awful argument between Mr Stamford and Mr Vamberry, the latter is found with his throat cut and Mr Stamford arrested. Holmes is desperate to save his friend’s father.

Mr Stamford is among the several investors whose finances took a severe knock with the failing of the chateaux but would financial ruin prompt him to kill?

Holmes sets out to prove the innocence of his friend’s father and a gripping case
unfolds.

The Adventure of the Old Russian Woman

After an absence from the Reading Room of the British Museum, Holmes returns to find his usual place occupied by a strange Germanic man with grizzled hair.

Holmes’ curiosity is aroused when the man lets out a deep-throated grunt, says that no one can frighten him and fiercely crumples a piece of paper in his hands.

When an old Russian woman empties the wastepaper baskets, the German leaves behind a piece of paper containing a strange symbol and beneath this symbol the letters ARX are written.

Can Holmes solve this seemingly impossible and perplexing case?

The Singular Affair of the Aluminium Crutch

Determined to make his own way in the world, Sherlock places a discreet advertisement in several newspapers offering his services as the world’s first consulting detective.

A young woman soon shows up at Montague Street asking for his help to find her crippled fiancée who, all of a sudden, disappeared from her life. As Holmes investigates he finds a mysterious laboratory, a crutch left behind, a large amount of strangely shaped ash and a distinct burning smell.

Can Holmes work out if this is a murder, suicide or death by misadventure?

Other stories include:
Mrs Farintosh and an Opal Tiara
Matilda Briggs and the Giant Rat of Sumatra
A Full Account of Ricoletti of the Club Foot


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Burden of Poof (Bonnie & Clyde Mysteries Book 1) *




  








An amateur sleuth named Bonnie and her kitty companion Clyde, with names like those, what could possibly go wrong?

Life hasn't sparkled too brightly for Bonnie Balfour over the past few years, but a heart-breaking divorce has brought her back to her small rural hometown of Bliss, Georgia, and things are starting to shape up.

The proud new owner of Bless Her Heart—a second chance dress shop and boutique on the town square—Bonnie thinks thirty-eight might not be too late for a fresh start in life after all.

Until a grouchy old widow turns up dead in a pile of donations meant for Bonnie’s shop, and the town’s new detective pins her to the top of his suspect list!

To save her shop, dream and reputation, Bonnie must coordinate clues and stitch together the truth about her innocence, but the unreasonably handsome detective and prying eyes of the local gossip mill are fast fraying her nerves.

When a series of anonymous attacks begin to hem her in, Bonnie fears the real killer is fixing to make her his next victim. Can this amateur sleuth measure up?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE NIGHT THIEF a gripping crime thriller full of stunning twists (JACKMAN & EVANS Book 8 ) *




  








FROM #1 BESTSELLING AUTHOR JOY ELLIS, A TOTALLY ABSORBING CRIME THRILLER FULL OF STUNNING TWISTS AND TURNS. YOU WON’T BE ABLE TO PUT IT DOWN.

Discover the author who’s sold over two million books globally.

When everyone is sleeping, he comes into their houses.

He takes one thing. A photo of their child.

A thief on a power trip or something even darker and more sinister?

Detectives Jackman and Evans find themselves on the hunt for a highly unusual burglar who seemingly only steals photographs. But then, late one night, an elderly woman falls to her death after seeing someone in her home.

Did she really fall, or was she murdered?

And just how many mysterious intruders are there on the Fens?

With the body count rising, Jackman and Evans have their work cut out for them to track down the night thief — before it’s too late.

Full of twists and turns, this is a crime thriller that will keep you turning the pages until the shocking ending.

Joy Ellis was nominated for audiobook of the year at the British Book Awards 2019 and Crime and Thriller Book of the Year at the British Book Awards 2021 for The Patient Man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Street Dreams (Peter Decker and Rina Lazarus Book 15) *




  








Detective Peter Decker teams up with his wife and daughter to solve a crime rooted in both the past and present.

While on routine patrol, LAPD Officer Cindy Decker rescues a newborn abandoned in an alley dumpster. But she can't call it a night until she sees the infant safe in a hospital, cared for by a professional -- in this case a male nurse with soulful eyes and lots of charm.

Now the hunt is on for the mother. Armed with advice from her overworked father, Detective Peter Decker, Cindy plunges into her inner-city Hollywood district, a world of helpless people and violent gangs. Pursuing each new lead batters her complex relationships and endangers her life.

On one side: Decker and Decker, a brilliant but combative pair. On the other: a vicious killer ready to strike again. While on routine patrol, LAPD officer Cindy Decker rescues a newborn abandoned in an alley dumpster. Cindy searches for the mother in inner -city Hollywood, following a treacherous trail filled with drug lords. But with each new lead, the twisted journey gets darker -- and endangering her very life. When Decker and Decker join forces, can this edgy duo put personal issues aside to catch a vicious culprit before he strikes again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Driver - John Milton #3 (John Milton Series) *




  








John Milton has started to hope that he might have a future.

He has a job driving a taxi around the streets of San Francisco. He has his anonymity and his solitude. Being invisible has become a comfortable habit. He doesn’t want to be found. But when a girl he drives to a party goes missing, Milton is worried. Especially when two dead bodies are discovered and the police start treating him as their prime suspect. Milton is a fugitive from the British Secret Service and a man in his position needs extra attention like he needs a hole in the head.

As unpleasant secrets leak out, and the body count rises, one thing is for sure. Milton might just be the right guy in the wrong place at the wrong time.

The Driver is a taut, nail-biting adventure which once again stars Mark Dawson’s irresistible hero, the maverick ex-MI6 assassin John Milton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Killa City (John Milton Series Book 17) *




  








A storm is brewing in the heartlands of America and John Milton senses something in the air…

John Milton has a nose for trouble. He can smell it a mile away. And when he witnesses a suspicious altercation between a young man and two thugs in a car auction parking lot, he can’t resist getting involved.

Milton came to Kansas City hoping to find a way out of danger. His recent vendetta against a cartel hitman who killed his friend has made him enemies in high places. Now he needs to find the only man who can get him out of this mess. But, like a moth to a flame, Milton is drawn to anyone who needs his help. And this time, he’s also drawing the attention of money laundering criminals who really mean business.

Driven by a desire to atone for the darkness in his past, Milton is a man on a mission. But, in a city of undercover crime and corruption, what does that mean for his future? With danger all around him, will Milton’s burning conscience finally be the death of him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Earth Is Weeping: The Epic Story of the Indian Wars for the American West *




  








Bringing together Custer, Sherman, Grant, and other fascinating military and political figures, as well as great native leaders such as Crazy Horse, Sitting Bull, and Geronimo, this “sweeping work of narrative history” (San Francisco Chronicle) is the fullest account to date of how the West was won—and lost.

After the Civil War the Indian Wars would last more than three decades, permanently altering the physical and political landscape of America. Peter Cozzens gives us both sides in comprehensive and singularly intimate detail. He illuminates the intertribal strife over whether to fight or make peace; explores the dreary, squalid lives of frontier soldiers and the imperatives of the Indian warrior culture; and describes the ethical quandaries faced by generals who often sympathized with their native enemies. In dramatically relating bloody and tragic events as varied as Wounded Knee, the Nez Perce War, the Sierra Madre campaign, and the Battle of the Little Bighorn, we encounter a pageant of fascinating characters, including Custer, Sherman, Grant, and a host of officers, soldiers, and Indian agents, as well as great native leaders such as Crazy Horse, Sitting Bull, Geronimo, and Red Cloud and the warriors they led.

The Earth Is Weeping is a sweeping, definitive history of the battles and negotiations that destroyed the Indian way of life even as they paved the way for the emergence of the United States we know today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Johnny Get Your Gun: A Personal Narrative of the Somme, Ypres & Arras *




  







At the age of seventeen-and-a-half, full of idealism and patriotism, John Tucker enlisted as an Infantryman in the London Kensington Regiment and reached France, after training, in August 1915. Against all odds he survived three years of bitter trench warfare, was seriously wounded, and returned to Blighty a few months before Armistice Day. During those years he took part in the Battle of the Somme, the battles of Arras and Cambrai, and the Third Battle of Ypres. Yet though his patriotism remained unflinching, his idealism gave way to the grim realities of day to day survival in the trenches and, as he began to understand what constitutes courage, he grew from boyhood to manhood.

The author contrasts the beauties of the French countryside with the ugliness of widespread death and destruction, and paints a picture of French country life hardly less squalid than the soldiers' own lot. But above all, he makes the reader realise what it was like to fight in the war to end all wars.

These are the memoirs of one Infantryman, but through his eyes a vivid canvas of the whole war gradually unfolds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/12/22.

Currently $3.

*US Naval Aviation, 1898–1945: The Pioneering Years to the Second World War (Images of War) *




  







The Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor on 7 December 1941 sank or crippled almost all of the battleships belonging to the US Navy's Pacific Fleet, but the fleet's aircraft carriers survived to demonstrate that naval aviation was now the dominant factor in the struggle at sea, turning the tide of the Pacific War. That the US Navy had the necessary ships, aircraft and crews was the result of pioneering, far-sighted decisions made in the pre-war years. Before the First World War the navy had recognised the potential of aircraft at sea, and it went on to develop the techniques and equipment that contributed so much to the defeat of the Japanese.

This is the fascinating story Leo Marriott tells in this photographic history. In a selection of over 200 rare photographs he traces the growth of US naval aviation from the flimsy seaplanes of the first years of the twentieth century to the mighty armadas that challenged those of the Japanese and, after the carrier battles at Coral Sea and Midway, led the advance across the Pacific. Key aspects of the history are the navy’s first aircraft carriers of the 1920s and the tremendous progress made in the decades between the wars in tactics and strategy as well as in the design of ships and aircraft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/13/22.

Currently $2.

*Arkhangelsk *




  







Head peace officer Anya Savelova believed her people, living on a hostile planet in the ice-bound city of Novayarkha, were the last of humanity.

Until the day she learned they weren’t.

When a starship from an Earth thought long dead appears in orbit over her world, Anya imagines an explosion of possible futures, offering her people the freedom to transcend the limiting environment of the planet they’d thought was their last refuge. In the starship’s crew, Anya finds creativity, diversity, innovation–all things the colony has had to inhibit to survive.

Seeing her world through the eyes of the starship crew makes Anya look closer at her city’s inconsistencies, oddities she’s always been told to ignore. But the harder she pushes at the pieces that don’t fit, the more her government perceives the strangers as a threat. There are secrets in Novayarkha, hiding in plain sight, that the strangers can’t possibly understand–and Anya’s drive to uncover them risks shredding the fragile web holding together everything she’s ever known and loved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wind's Twelve Quarters: Stories*




  








The recipient of numerous literary prizes, including the National Book Award, the Kafka Award, and the Pushcart Prize, Ursula K. Le Guin is renowned for her lyrical writing, rich characters, and diverse worlds. The Wind's Twelve Quarters collects seventeen powerful stories, each with an introduction by the author, ranging from fantasy to intriguing scientific concepts, from medieval settings to the future.

Including an insightful foreword by Le Guin, describing her experience, her inspirations, and her approach to writing, this stunning collection explores human values, relationships, and survival, and showcases the myriad talents of one of the most provocative writers of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*What Dwells Beneath the Waves*




  








Deep below the water, something waits.

Journalist Moira Bell is in the Florida Keys to cover climate change, but her investigation soon reveals a series of unreported disappearances on Blackwell Key. Disappearances noteworthy only because the missing people always come back.

Come back as something else.

Moira ties the disappearances to Butch Blackwell, chief of police and direct descendant of the original settler of Blackwell Key. He’s hiding something on his private island, just offshore. With a massive hurricane approaching, Moira has little time.

When Moira sneaks her way onto his island, she finds a dark obelisk. A bloody ritual. Worship of something beyond our world. Something long asleep.

Moira must stop Butch before he awakens something that will undo the Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Code Blue: Inside America's Medical Industrial Complex *




  








This “searing and persuasive exposé of the American health care system” demonstrates the disastrous consequences of putting profit before people (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).

In this timely and important book, Mike Magee, M.D., sends out a “Code Blue” —an urgent medical emergency—for the American medical industry itself. A former hospital administrator and Pfizer executive, he has spent years investigating the pillars of our health system: Big Pharma, insurance companies, hospitals, the American Medical Association, and anyone affiliated with them.

Code Blue is a riveting, character-driven narrative that draws back the curtain on the giant industry that consumes one out of every five American dollars. Making clear for the first time the mechanisms, greed, and collusion by which our medical system was built over the last eight decades. He persuasively argues for a single-payer, multi-plan insurance arena of the kind enjoyed by every other major developed nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Werewolf: The True Story of an Extraordinary Police Dog *




  








WEREWOLF: The True Story of an Extraordinary Police Dog is the raw, first-hand account of the life of a police K9 named “Brag” and his cop partner. When they first meet, Brag shows no interest in human attachment and his handler is wary of caring too much for a dog whose life he must risk every night. But as the dangerous manhunts push both to their mental and physical limits, the two develop an unbreakable bond that blurs the line between human and canine.

Anyone who has ever loved a dog will embrace this heartfelt story of courage and loyalty!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*24: Life Stories and Lessons from the Say Hey Kid *




  








THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER ANDSAN FRANCISCO CHRONICLE BESTSELLER

The legendary Willie Mays shares the inspirations and influences responsible for guiding him on and off the field in this reflective and inspirational memoir.

"Even if, like me, you thought you had pretty much read and heard all there was to read and hear about Willie Mays, this warmhearted book will inform and reward you. And besides, what true baseball fan can ever get enough of Willie Mays? Say Hey! Read on and enjoy." —From the Foreword by Bob Costas

“It’s because of giants like Willie that someone like me could even think about running for President.” —President Barack Obama

Widely regarded as the greatest all-around player in baseball history because of his unparalleled hitting, defense and baserunning, the beloved Willie Mays offers people of all ages his lifetime of experience meeting challenges with positivity, integrity and triumph in 24: Life Stories and Lessons from the Say Hey Kid.

Presented in 24 chapters to correspond with his universally recognized uniform number, Willie’s memoir provides more than the story of his role in America’s pastime. This is the story of a man who values family and community, engages in charitable causes especially involving children and follows a philosophy that encourages hope, hard work and the fulfillment of dreams.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death on the Aisle (The Mr. and Mrs. North Mysteries) *




  








Mr. and Mrs. North win front-row seats to a murder on Broadway

Dorian Hunt intends to marry Lt. William Weigand, and she doesn’t care how many murderers get in the way. Every time they’ve tried to tie the knot, her fiancé has let Jerry and Pamela North sweep him up in another mystery, and Dorian has had enough. Today, she’s demanding a wedding—murder or no murder—but before the couple can find a minister, Lieutenant Weigand gets sidetracked again.

A dead man is found sitting in the West 45th Street Theatre, a stab wound in the back of his neck. As Dorian expects, the Norths are tied to the case—Mr. North represents the play’s author—and they plan on helping Weigand solve the caper, whether he likes it or not. The bride-to-be will soon find that solving mysteries is a cakewalk, but getting married can be murder.

Death on the Aisle is the 4th book in the Mr. and Mrs. North Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hanged for a Sheep (The Mr. and Mrs. North Mysteries) *




  








Mrs. North must protect her aunt from being poisoned—whether she likes it or not

Pamela North has never worried about making sense. When she has a thought, she expresses it, and if no one in the room knows what she’s talking about, it’s no trouble to her. While Mrs. North’s unique style of thought can make her a challenging conversational partner, it also makes her one of the finest amateur sleuths in New York City. But no matter how sharp her wit, she can’t pin down Aunt Flora. An indomitable old woman, shaped like a snowman and just as icy, Flora is convinced that someone is trying to slip her arsenic, and she’ll be very cross if her niece can’t stop the culprit before he succeeds.

Aunt Flora stubbornly refuses to let Pamela call in the police, until a suspicious dead body forces them to ask the opinion of Lt. William Weigand. It’s a screwy mystery, and that means it’s perfect for Mrs. North.

Hanged for a Sheep is the 5th book in the Mr. and Mrs. North Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder by the Book (The Mr. and Mrs. North Mysteries) *




  








While vacationing in Florida, Mr. and Mrs. North investigate a doctor’s murder

It’s morning in Key West, and Pamela North has gone fishing for pelicans. Her husband, Jerry, insists it’s impossible to go fishing for birds, but when he finds her later on, she’s surrounded by pelicans on all sides. He shouldn’t be surprised; Pamela has made a career out of doing the impossible—and she’s not finished yet.

A blizzard is battering New York City, but the Norths have come south for sun and sand and a spot of tennis in old Key West. Murder wasn’t on their agenda, but Pamela has a way of finding it wherever she goes. She’s just gone out for another morning of luring pelicans when she finds a local physician at the end of the pier, a bullet in his chest and his blood all over the dock. The birds will have to wait; the Norths are about to go fishing for a killer.

Murder by the Book is the 26th book in the Mr. and Mrs. North Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder at the PTA Luncheon (Susan Henshaw Book 1) *




  








A cyanide appetizer was not on the menu.

When the Parent-Teachers Association president drops dead from a poison-laced canapé, two investigating officers enlist the aid of the PTA’s busy vice president, Susan Henshaw.

Susan finds juggling car-pool duty and crime fighting most exhausting. Yet who but a seasoned member could take the detectives inside the byzantine workings of the PTA, an organization that was riddled with sex, drugs, and scandal and turning into a killer’s playground?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*All Hallows Evil (Susan Henshaw Book 4) *




  








For Susan Henshaw, the trick is that somebody has been murdered. The treat would be finding out who did it. And all the clues point to his "grieving" widow.

At first Susan Henshaw thought the body in the library was a Halloween trick - but then she saw the blood and heard the man's dying gasp.

Then a second body, celebrity morning talk-show host Jason Armstrong, was found stabbed on his front porch. Now, as Susan begins to investigate the deaths, she uncovers secrets that a killer would go to any lengths to keep hidden...

All Hallows Evil is another gripping and gruesome instalment in the Susan Henshaw mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bullet for a Star (The Toby Peters Mysteries Book 1) *




  








The first in a mystery series set in 1940s Hollywood, where a hard-boiled private eye helps a cast of real-life stars: “Nostalgic fun” (Publishers Weekly).

Hollywood, 1940: It’s been four years since security guard Toby Peters got fired from the Warner Brothers lot for breaking a screen cowboy’s arm. Since then he’s scratched out a living as a private detective—missing persons and bodyguard work mostly—but now his old friends, the Warners, have a job for him.

Someone has mailed the studio a picture of Errol Flynn caught in a compromising position with an underage woman. Although Flynn insists it’s a fake, the studio is taking no chances. Peters is to deliver the blackmailer five thousand dollars and return with the photo negative. It should be simple, but Flynn, a swashbuckler on and off the screen, has a way of making things complicated.

Soon it’s up to Peters to clear Flynn’s name, following a twisted trail that surprisingly leads to the set of The Maltese Falcon, involving Humphrey Bogart, Peter Lorre, and Sydney Greenstreet. As real-life PI Toby Peters meets Bogie’s Sam Spade, he doesn’t fall prey to being star-struck. But he may still fall prey to a killer.

“If you like your mysteries Sam Spade tough, with tongue in cheek and a touch of the theatrical, then the Toby Peters series is just your ticket.” —Houston Chronicle


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*You Bet Your Life (The Toby Peters Mysteries) *




  








As a hard-boiled Hollywood PI enlists Al Capone’s help to save the Marx Brothers, Kaminsky “makes the totally wacky possible” (The Washington Post).

It’s 1941 and the Marx Brothers’ first movie for MGM, Go West, has the country in stitches. But now Chico Marx is worried he’s going to need stitches when he receives a severed ear in the mail—a simple message from a Chicago bookie who wants $120,000, or else. Chico is baffled because, although he loves to gamble, he’s never made a bet in Chicago. Desperate, he turns to the king of Hollywood, Louis B. Mayer, who puts in a call to Toby Peters.

A Hollywood private detective who’s proven himself adept at keeping scandals out of the tabloids, Peters flies to Florida for an interview with Al Capone, deposed lord of the Chicago underworld. The retired bootlegger’s mind has gone soft, and he doesn’t know anything about Chico’s bookie, but he suggests Peters speak to his brother. With Scarface’s good word as an introduction, the PI heads to Chicago. But it will take more than a good sense of humor to keep Groucho, Harpo, and especially Chico from getting axed.

Edgar Award–winner Stuart Kaminsky’s “Toby Peters series was a delight. They were written with more than a dash of humor and featured a variety of improbable real-life characters, ranging from the Marx Brothers to Judy Garland” (Library Journal).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fala Factor (The Toby Peters Mysteries) *




  








With “shades of Raymond Chandler and Dashiell Hammett,” a 1940s Los Angeles private eye must recover FDR’s kidnapped dog (The San Diego Union-Tribune).

Working in Hollywood, private eye Toby Peters has met a lot of phonies. But his newest case concerns a four-legged faker who threatens the fate of the free world. A few classy dames have crossed the detective’s doorstep, but none can touch the hem of the dress of the First Lady herself, Eleanor Roosevelt, who’s come to him on a matter of top-secret national security.

Six months after Pearl Harbor, Mrs. Roosevelt has developed a terrible suspicion. She thinks the president’s sprightly Scottish terrier, Fala, has been kidnapped and replaced by an imposter, and she wants Peters to find the real rover—for without him, all may be lost.

As usual, the First Lady is right. Peters learns that the presidential pooch is the linchpin in a fiendish plot against the White House. Fortunately, this old detective has learned some new tricks, and he has no intention of rolling over and playing dead.

Featuring a cameo by Buster Keaton, this Toby Peters mystery is further proof that Edgar Award–winning author Stuart M. Kaminsky “has a delightfully original mind enriching—rather than borrowing from—an old literary form” (Los Angeles Times).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Think Fast, Mr. Peters (The Toby Peters Mysteries) *




  








In a fun series with “shades of Raymond Chandler and Dashiell Hammett,” a 1940s PI must find out who’s gunning for Peter Lorre (TheSan Diego Union-Tribune).

Scaly-voiced and bug-eyed actor Peter Lorre has become one of the most recognizable faces in Hollywood, especially after appearing in the Sam Spade crime drama, The Maltese Falcon, last year. Yet Hollywood PI Toby Peters still has to contend with his landlady believing the star of Think Fast, Mr. Moto, is Japanese. Whether playing an Asian detective or a weaselly villain, one role Lorre will probably never get is romantic lead—except apparently in real life. Because the distraught dentist who shares offices with Peters insists his wife has run off with Peter Lorre and begs the detective to find her.

As it turns out, the boyfriend in question is a Peter Lorre impersonator—perhaps an even more bizarre romantic choice. But by the time Peters finds him, the mimic is doing a terrific imitation of a corpse. The bullet was meant for the real Lorre, who has just become the gumshoe’s client—whether he likes it or not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Few Minutes Past Midnight (The Toby Peters Mysteries) *




  








PI Toby Peters comes to the aid of Charlie Chaplin when the Little Tramp becomes a big target in this “ingenious” mystery from the Edgar Award winner (Kirkus Reviews).

In 1943, Charlie Chaplin is far from the most popular man in America. His communist sympathies and romantic indiscretions with young women have enraged everyone from right-wing radicals and the Ku Klux Klan to furious fathers.

But when a knife-wielding intruder breaks into his house one night, the maniac isn’t talking politics. He demands Chaplin stop making his latest black comedy about a man who murders wealthy women for their money—and specifically tells him to stay away from one Fiona Sullivan. Who?

Chaplin turns to the shamus to the stars, Toby Peters, to keep him from harm and apprehend his nocturnal visitor. Peters’s lead on Fiona comes from a most unlikely source—his landlady, Mrs. Irene Plaut, knows the woman. Rallying his crew of diminutive Gunther Wherthman, wrestler Jeremy Butler, and dentist Sheldon Minck, Toby’s determined to catch the midnight madman before Chaplin is silenced forever.

In the twenty-first book in his long-running series, the Edgar Award–winning author offers an “ingenious twist on the old serial killer chestnut, with the usual manic Peters ménage obbligato” (Kirkus Reviews).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mildred Pierced (The Toby Peters Mysteries) *




  








“A page-turning romp” from the Edgar Award–winning author featuring a nutty dentist, a killer crossbow, and Joan Crawford in 1940s Hollywood (Booklist, starred review).

Mildred Minck is an unremarkable woman—until one tragic night in June 1944 when she becomes the first citizen of Los Angeles to be murdered by crossbow. The prime suspect is her husband, dentist Sheldon Minck, who’s found standing over her body with the weapon in hand, raving that only Joan Crawford can identify the killer. It seems like a natural insanity defense, but Sheldon wants his neighbor, private investigator Toby Peters, to prove his innocence. The dentist is telling the truth about one thing: Joan Crawford was there.

The steely silver screen beauty is in the middle of a comeback, about to star in a film noir based on a James M. Cain novel, and insists Peters keep her name out of the papers. In exchange, the glamorous eyewitness points the sleuth toward the Survivors of the Future, a band of crackpot survivalists that the dentist was hoping to join. Sheldon’s new friends want him sprung, but only because they want him dead . . .

With its “irresistible” title, Edgar Award winner Stuart M. Kaminsky’s penultimate Toby Peters mystery shines a spotlight on the legendary screen diva as well as one of the favorite supporting characters of the series (The Washington Post).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Man Who Watched the Trains Go By *




  








“One of the greatest writers of the twentieth century . . . Simenon was unequaled at making us look inside, though the ability was masked by his brilliance at absorbing us obsessively in his stories.” —The Guardian

In this Georges Simenon classic, a Dutch clerk flees to Paris with his crooked boss’s money and meets the woman behind the man

“A certain furtive, almost shameful emotion . . . disturbed him whenever he saw a train go by, a night train especially, its blinds drawn down on the mystery of its passengers.”

Kees Popinga is a respectable Dutch citizen and family man—until the day he discovers his boss has bankrupted the shipping firm he works for, and something snaps. Kees used to watch the trains go by on their way to exciting destinations. Now, on some dark impulse, he boards one at random, and begins a new life of recklessness and violence. The Man Who Watched the Trains Go By is a chilling portrayal of a man who breaks from society and goes on the run asks who we are, and what we are capable of.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Slow Fire Burning: A Novel *




  








AN INSTANT #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER


The scorching new thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Girl on the Train.

“A Slow Fire Burning twists and turns like a great thriller should, but it's also deep, intelligent and intensely human.” – Lee Child

“Only a clairvoyant could anticipate the book’s ending” – New York Times

With the same propulsion that captivated millions of readers worldwide in The Girl on the Train and Into the Water, Paula Hawkins unfurls a gripping, twisting story of deceit, murder, and revenge.

When a young man is found gruesomely murdered in a London houseboat, it triggers questions about three women who knew him. Laura is the troubled one-night-stand last seen in the victim’s home. Carla is his grief-stricken aunt, already mourning the recent death of yet another family member. And Miriam is the nosy neighbor clearly keeping secrets from the police. Three women with separate connections to the victim. Three women who are – for different reasons – simmering with resentment. Who are, whether they know it or not, burning to right the wrongs done to them. When it comes to revenge, even good people might be capable of terrible deeds. How far might any one of them go to find peace? How long can secrets smolder before they explode into flame?

Look what you started.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*His Other Wife: An absolutely addictive and pulse-pounding psychological thriller*




  








“Oh. My. WOW! Here I sit at 2.30am having read this book in one evening… I could not put it down… Had me hooked from the very first page. What a crazy ride! Absolutely brilliant. Loved every moment.” Stina the Bookaholic, ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

She has my husband. She has my child. She has my life.

I never thought I would end up here. Alone, in a cold one-bedroom apartment, only seeing my precious daughter once a week.

Another woman is living the life that was once mine. I wish I was still married to my ex-husband, the love of my life. I dream of tucking my five-year-old child into her ballerina bed sheets every night. I miss living in a beautiful house, the perfect family home, with a winding staircase and a sprawling garden.

I’d do anything to be with my family again. To start over and prove to them that I’ve changed, that I won’t lose control like before.

But when I get my second chance, the vicious messages come. The noises at night. The feeling of being watched. It’s happening all over again. I know I’m not going mad, but no one will believe me. I don’t know if I even believe myself.

All I wanted was my life back. But now my life is under threat – and my darling little girl is in danger…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wolves of Eden: A Novel *




  








“Kevin McCarthy is in the company of masters like Patrick O’Brian and Hilary Mantel.… [A] shiningly humane novel.” —Stephen Harrigan, author of The Gates of the Alamo and A Friend of Mr. Lincoln



1866, Dakota Territory. Red Cloud’s coalition of tribes is battling the U.S. Army to reclaim hunting grounds in the Powder River Valley. Against this background, Wolves of Eden sets four men on a deadly collision course in a narrative that explores the cruelty of warfare, the power of love and the resilience of the human spirit. Lieutenant Martin Molloy and his loyal orderly are sent west to investigate a triple murder at a frontier fort, and Irish immigrant brothers Thomas and Michael O’Driscoll, who survived the brutal frontlines of the Civil War, find themselves as both hunters and the hunted in another bloody campaign. Blending intimate historical detail and emotional acuity, Wolves of Eden is “a riveting and propulsive mystery” (Publishers Weekly).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Ryker Returns Thrillers Books One to Three: Renegade, Assassins, and Outsider *




  








The first three novels in the action-packed series featuring freelance intelligence agent James Ryker—now in one volume.

These three novels from the million-selling author of the Enemy series follow the international adventures of James Ryker as he works for the secretive Joint Intelligence agency on an op-by-op basis:

Renegade
When a simple surveillance mission goes awry and the key target is kidnapped in broad daylight in a busy London square, Ryker is tasked with figuring out what went wrong. But when his good friend disappears without a trace, the mission becomes more personal than he could have imagined.

Assassins
While in Prague, Ryker hears a news report of a murder in rural England. The problem is that he knows the victim: ten years ago, in Qatar, Ryker led a mission to kill him. He thought they had. So how has a man Ryker thought dead for over a decade suddenly resurfaced? When he realizes his old team members are now under threat from a ruthless female assassin, he knows his problems have only just begun.

Outsider
After a near collision with a young moped driver outside a small Norwegian town, Ryker is encouraged by a policeman to be on his way. When the locals give him the cold shoulder, Ryker’s instincts as a longtime intelligence agent start firing. And as he investigates further, he stumbles into a conspiracy that threatens to erupt with blood and violence . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Butcher's Boy *




  








The Edgar Award–winning novel by the “master of nail-biting suspense”(Los Angeles Times)

Thomas Perry exploded onto the literary scene with The Butcher’s Boy. Back in print by popular demand, this spectacular debut, from a writer of “infernal ingenuity” (The New York Times Book Review), includes a new Introduction by bestselling author Michael Connelly.

Murder has always been easy for the Butcher’s Boy—it’s what he was raised to do. But when he kills the senior senator from Colorado and arrives in Las Vegas to pick up his fee, he learns that he has become a liability to his shadowy employers. His actions attract the attention of police specialists who watch the world of organized crime, but though everyone knows that something big is going on, only Elizabeth Waring, a bright young analyst in the Justice Department, works her way closer to the truth, and to the frightening man behind it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Four Months in Cuba: A Titus Ray Thriller (Titus Ray Thrillers Book 4)*




  








Titus thought it would be a simple rescue mission. He was wrong.
Book IV in the Titus Ray Thriller series, featuring CIA intelligence officer, Titus Ray.

It wasn’t simple . . .

Days after preventing a sarin gas attack on the nation’s capital, CIA operative, Titus Ray, arrives in Santiago de Cuba on a mission to rescue fellow operative, Ben Mitchell, from the hands of the Los Zetas drug cartel.

It wasn’t simple . . .
After discovering Ben’s abduction was more than a simple kidnapping, Titus joins forces with an unconventional operative whose peculiar ideas threaten to destroy the mission. As the search for Ben reaches a critical stage, Titus is suddenly called back to Langley.

It wasn’t a rescue . . .
When he arrives back in the States, not only does he learn his mission has changed, he also learns he has a rival for Nikki Saxon’s affections. Now, he must make a decision about their relationship. Do they have a future together, or would she be better off without him?

It wasn’t a mission . . .
With Ben’s life in imminent danger, Titus decides to risk everything—his career at the Agency, his future with Nikki Saxon, even his own life—in order to bring Ben Mitchell home.

It wasn’t a simple rescue mission. It was much more . . .
More about his survival. More about his faith. More about himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hitler and the Habsburgs: The Führer's Vendetta Against the Austrian Royals *




  








“A detailed and moving picture of how the Habsburgs suffered under the Nazi regime…scrupulously sourced, well-written, and accessible.”—Publishers Weekly (starred review)

It was during five youthful years in Vienna that Adolf Hitler's obsession with the Habsburg Imperial family became the catalyst for his vendetta against a vanished empire, a dead archduke, and his royal orphans. That hatred drove Hitler's rise to power and led directly to the tragedy of the Second World War and the Holocaust.

The royal orphans of Archduke Franz Ferdinand—offspring of an upstairs-downstairs marriage that scandalized the tradition-bound Habsburg Empire—came to personify to Adolf Hitler, and others, all that was wrong about modernity, the twentieth century, and the Habsburgs’ multi-ethnic, multi-cultural Austro-Hungarian Empire. They were outsiders in the greatest family of royal insiders in Europe, which put them on a collision course with Adolf Hitler.

As he rose to power Hitler's hatred toward the Habsburgs and their diverse empire fixated on Franz Ferdinand's sons, who became outspoken critics and opponents of the Nazi party and its racist ideology. When Germany seized Austria in 1938, they were the first two Austrians arrested by the Gestapo, deported to Germany, and sent to Dachau. Within hours they went from palace to prison. The women in the family, including the Archduke's only daughter, Princess Sophie Hohenberg, declared their own war on Hitler. Their tenacity and personal courage in the face of betrayal, treachery, torture, and starvation sustained the family during the war and in the traumatic years that followed.

Through a decade of research and interviews with the descendants of the Habsburgs, scholar James Longo explores the roots of Hitler's determination to destroy the family of the dead Archduke—and uncovers the family members' courageous fight against the Führer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Himmler's Death Squad: Einsatzgruppen in Action, 1939–1944 (Images of War) *




  







The murderous activities of Himmler’s Einsatzgruppen – or death squads – rank high among the horrors of the Nazi regime during the Second World War. These hand-picked groups followed in the wake of Waffen-SS and Wehrmacht units advancing intro Eastern Europe and Soviet Russia. Their mass murder of civilians in the occupied territories will never be accurately quantified but is likely to have exceeded two million people, including some 1.3 million of the 6,000,00 Jews who perished in the Holocaust. The graphic and shocking photographs in this Images of War book not only show the hunt for and rounding up of civilians, communists, Jews and Romani people but the active support given to the Einsatzgruppen by SS units and Wehrmacht units. The latter strenuously denied any collusion but the photographic evidence here refutes this.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*German Armour Lost on the Western Front (Images of War) *




  







The German armoured forces lost some 10,000 armoured fighting vehicles. Today there are very few surviving vehicles from the Wehrmacht. We are fortunate therefore that these unique photographs detail the fate of the Panzers destroyed in action in the west.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Battle for Burma, 1942–1945: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  







The battle for Burma during the Second World War was of vital importance to the Allies and the Japanese. The Allies fought to protect British India and force the Japanese out of Burma; the Japanese fought to defend the north-west flank of their newly conquered empire and aimed to strike at India where anti-British feeling was growing stronger. Yet the massive military efforts mounted by both sides during four years of war are often overshadowed by the campaigns in Europe, North Africa, the Pacific and China.

Philip Jowett, using over 200 wartime photographs, many of them not published before, retells the story of the war in Burma in vivid detail, illustrating each phase of the fighting and showing all the forces involved – British, American, Chinese, Indian, Burmese as well as Japanese. His book is a fascinating introduction to one of the most extreme, but least reported, struggles of the entire war. The narrative and the striking photographs carry the reader through each of the major phases of the conflict, from the humiliation of the initial British defeat in 1942 and retreat into India and their faltering attempts to recover the initiative from 1943, to the famous Chindit raids behind Japanese lines, the Japanese offensive of 1944 and their disastrous retreat and ultimate defeat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Panzergrenadiers 1942–1945: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  








Using 250 photographs, this addition to the Images of War series examines Hitler's elite armored infantry: the Panzergrenadiers.

The term Panzergrenadier was introduced in 1942 and applied equally to the infantry component of Wehrmacht, Luftwaffe and later Waffen-SS Panzergrenadiere divisions. As this classic new Images of War book describes, these elite divisions fought as mechanized infantry and escort for and in close cooperation with panzers and other armoured fighting vehicles. Trained to fight both mounted and on foot, their priority was to maintain the fast momentum of armoured troops on the battlefield. Using a wealth of rare, often unpublished, photographs with detailed captions and text, the author charts the fighting record of the Wehrmacht and Luftwaffe Panzergrenadiertruppe units. This includes their initial successes on the Eastern Front. But as defeat approached, they were forced on the defensive on all fronts including the bitter fighting in Italy and the Western Front. As well as describing their many actions, the book details the vehicles and weapons used and main personalities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/13/22.

Currently $3.

*From North Africa to the Arakan: The Engrossing Memoir of WWII Spitfire Ace *




  








An ace fighter pilot recounts his experiences fighting the Germans and the Japanese from Malta to Burma in this WWII combat memoir.

Born in New Zealand in 1922, Alan Peart always dreamed of becoming a Spitfire pilot. During the Second World War, he volunteered for the Royal New Zealand Air Force, and after distinguishing himself in training, joined the elite 610 Squadron. He served in numerous theaters of combat, from Italy and North Africa to India and Burma, where he took part of the Arakan Campaign. Operating from 'Broadway' airstrip, his was the only spitfire not destroyed during air strikes.

In this lively account, Peart puts readers in the cockpit as he achieves ace status in heated combat against both German Luftwaffe and the Japanese Army Air Force. He also details the appalling living conditions and the issues the aircrew faced living far from civilization. After miraculously surviving World War II, Peart became president of the Burma Star Veterans association.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/14/22.

Currently $3.

*1984 *




  








A PBS Great American Read Top 100 Pick

With extraordinary relevance and renewed popularity, George Orwell’s 1984 takes on new life in this edition.

“Orwell saw, to his credit, that the act of falsifying reality is only secondarily a way of changing perceptions. It is, above all, a way of asserting power.”—The New Yorker

In 1984, London is a grim city in the totalitarian state of Oceania where Big Brother is always watching you and the Thought Police can practically read your mind. Winston Smith is a man in grave danger for the simple reason that his memory still functions. Drawn into a forbidden love affair, Winston finds the courage to join a secret revolutionary organization called The Brotherhood, dedicated to the destruction of the Party. Together with his beloved Julia, he hazards his life in a deadly match against the powers that be.

Lionel Trilling said of Orwell’s masterpiece, “1984 is a profound, terrifying, and wholly fascinating book. It is a fantasy of the political future, and like any such fantasy, serves its author as a magnifying device for an examination of the present.” Though the year 1984 now exists in the past, Orwell’s novel remains an urgent call for the individual willing to speak truth to power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Starship Freedom - Super Box Set (Book 1-4): A Military Science Fiction Adventure *


  








*The starship Freedom is just a museum ship. Until the aliens attack!*


The Starship Freedom super box set! Four complete novels of military science fiction and space opera. From the USA Today bestselling author of Earthrise. For fans of Battlestar Galactica and Starship Troopers.

The starship Freedom was once a mighty warship. Today she's a tourist attraction. The space wars ended long ago. The Freedom is now a flying museum. The tourists love it. The Changing of the Guard, the starfighter aerobatics, the starboard cannon salute . . . it's the best show in the galaxy.

James King commands the starship Freedom. He hates his job. He was a real soldier once. Back when the Freedom was a real warship. He never imagined himself running a tourist trap. Right after Christmas, he plans to retire.

Then, on Christmas day, the aliens attack. Horrifying aliens. Creatures of claws, fangs, and endless malice. Within hours, they devastate Earth's military. Millions die.

So much for retirement.

The aliens spare the starship Freedom. After all, she's only a tourist attraction. But not to Commander King. He will get his beloved starship battle-ready. He will enter the fight. The Freedom will fly to war again!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*My Best Friend's Exorcism: A Novel*




  








Soon to be a major motion picture.

This ENHANCED DIGITAL EDITION features TONS of TOTALLY AWESOME ’80s bonus materials—including Satanic Panic educational pamphlets, a do-it-yourself exorcism cheat sheet, a Spotify playlist of awesome ’80s tunes, animated cover artwork, and much more!

From the New York Times best-selling author of The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires, this unholy hybrid of Beaches and The Exorcist blends teen angst and unspeakable horrors into a pulse-pounding supernatural thriller.

The year is 1988. High school sophomores Abby and Gretchen have been best friends since fourth grade. But after an evening of skinny-dipping goes disastrously wrong, Gretchen begins to act…different. She’s moody. She’s irritable. And bizarre incidents keep happening whenever she’s nearby. Abby’s investigation leads her to some startling discoveries—and by the time their story reaches its terrifying conclusion, the fate of Abby and Gretchen will be determined by a single question: Is their friendship powerful enough to beat the devil?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Autobiography of Eleanor Roosevelt *




  








A candid and insightful look at an era and a life through the eyes of one of the most remarkable Americans of the twentieth century, First Lady and humanitarian Eleanor Roosevelt.

The daughter of one of New York’s most influential families, niece of Theodore Roosevelt, and wife of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt, Eleanor Roosevelt witnessed some of the most remarkable decades in modern history, as America transitioned from the Gilded Age, the Progressive Era, and the Depression to World War II and the Cold War.

A champion of the downtrodden, Eleanor drew on her experience and used her role as First Lady to help those in need. Intimately involved in her husband’s political life, from the governorship of New York to the White House, Eleanor would eventually become a powerful force of her own, heading women’s organizations and youth movements, and battling for consumer rights, civil rights, and improved housing. In the years after FDR’s death, this inspiring, controversial, and outspoken leader would become a U.N. Delegate, chairman of the Commission on Human Rights, a newspaper columnist, Democratic party activist, world-traveler, and diplomat devoted to the ideas of liberty and human rights.

This single volume biography brings her into focus through her own words, illuminating the vanished world she grew up, her life with her political husband, and the post-war years when she worked to broaden cooperation and understanding at home and abroad.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Good Girl, Bad Girl: A Novel (Cyrus Haven Series Book 1) *




  








From the internationally bestselling author who Stephen King calls “an absolute master,” a “gripping and eerie” (Karin Slaughter) thriller about a dangerous young woman with the ability to know when someone is lying—and the criminal psychologist who must outwit her to survive.

A girl is discovered hiding in a secret room in the aftermath of a terrible crime. Half-starved and filthy, she won’t tell anyone her name, or her age, or where she came from. Maybe she is twelve, maybe fifteen. She doesn’t appear in any missing persons file, and her DNA can’t be matched to an identity. Six years later, still unidentified, she is living in a secure children’s home with a new name, Evie Cormac. When she initiates a court case demanding the right to be released as an adult, forensic psychologist Cyrus Haven must determine if Evie is ready to go free. But she is unlike anyone he’s ever met—fascinating and dangerous in equal measure.

Meanwhile, Cyrus is called in to investigate the shocking murder of a high school figure-skating champion, Jodie Sheehan, who died on a lonely footpath close to her home. Pretty and popular, Jodie is portrayed by everyone as the ultimate girl-next-door, but as Cyrus peels back the layers, a secret life emerges—one that Evie Cormac, the girl with no past, knows something about. A man haunted by his own tragic history, Cyrus is caught between the two cases—one girl who needs saving and another who needs justice. What price will he pay for the truth?

Emotionally explosive and swiftly paced, this is an “impeccable thriller with a plot that encompasses murder, incest, drugs, abuse, torture, sex—you name it, this book has it” (New York Journal of Books).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*By My Sword Alone: A thrilling historical adventure full of romance and danger *




  








The Battle of Glenshiel, 1719. Thirteen-year-old James Lindsay watches the action unfold as the Jacobite forces supported by his family are defeated. For the rebels, it is the beginning of the end. But for James, forever marked by the battle, it is truly just the beginning.

Later, forced to flee Scotland, James finds himself on the European mainland and eventually in the Roman palace of his own ‘king’. There, he experiences all kinds of adventure, from the romantic to the brutal. Chastened by time and experience, he gradually loses the naivety of youth and takes a more mercenary approach as the great events of history unfold.

Yet all the while, he is aware of developing philosophies and how they are extending, slowly, into the lives of men and women – and monarchs. On he battles, through the Age of Enlightenment – until he meets a woman who challenges everything …

By My Sword Alone is a striking blend of historical novel and psychological profile that immerses readers in the thought, politics and bloodshed of eighteenth-century Europe. It will please David Black’s many fans and likely win him many more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Redeye Fulda Cold: COLD WAR SERIES *




  








An American Patriot: 'Coming of Age'
A ‘Coming-of-Age’ saga that will completely captivate. A young man’s journey starting in the late 1960’s. From a tour with Germany’s 3rd Armored Division and several 'CIA- conceived' operations inside the Fulda Gap all the way to the international intrigue inside the Cold War in the last years of Ronald Reagan’s Presidency.

Rick Fontain was receiving an education that normally would take most career NCOs years to
gain. He was being groomed for something but not sure for what. They knew he was
getting out in a few months. Maybe they hoped he would change his mind.

There were worse ways to spend your life, Rick supposed. The acceptance of responsibility
and the decision making was becoming second nature. Truth be told, he was really
starting to like this time in service. The company of soldiers was the strongest feeling
of friendship he had ever experienced. He wondered if it was because the stakes were
always so high, a trust so fragile but was so easily given. The Mission and his
'Comrades-in-arms' counted on each other for everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Stinger Operation Cyclone: Cold War Series *




  








*A Grunt Level View of Charlie Wilson’s War*

A Cold War adventure that peers inside the exploits of Senator Charlie Wilson and CIA’s Task Force Chief Gust Avrakotos. Strange bedfellows they were… their alliance proved to be one of the most successful partnerships in the history of the CIA. Stinger: Operation Cyclone centers on the results of these efforts.
The adventure begins with the election of Ronald Regan in 1979. This was the same year that the Soviet Union invaded Afghanistan. Early in 1982 POTUS called for a plan of action to arm and finance the Jihadi warriors known as the Mujahideen. Operation Cyclone was the code name assigned to this project.

CIA Officer Mike Vickers, not a participant in this story, was solicited by Avrakotos to help design and roll out the blueprint to equip the Mujahideen. Included in this Covert Action program was the Stinger guided missile. This weapon system would be credited as the major factor in the Russian withdraw in 1989.

General Gerald Bushman returns as the Director, Defense Intelligence Agency. Rick Fontain, who was now a Member, Technical Staff of AT&T’s Bell Labs, is brought in for his expertise with the Stinger technology. His familiarity with the Russian gunship, the Mil Mi24 was just icing on the cake.

Rick is re-united with his Redeye instructor, Andy Davis, and together they would lay out a plan to kill buku Russian aircraft. However, the operation stalls in 1982 and would not move forward until Rick thwarts an assignation attempt on one, Maalouf Torki bin Taisei. Mr. Taisei is a Malaysian government official. He is also the largest arms dealer on the Pacific Rim.

The KGB gets wind that the Pakistan ISI has agreed to support Operation Cyclone. Their attacks are fierce. However, the result was not what they expected. President Regan issued a change to the original operation requirements. The gloves were to come off. Rick Fontain is told to do whatever it takes to get Stinger into the hands of the Afghan Freedom Fighters.

In 1985 President Zia finally OK’s the American plan to provide the Stinger technology to the Mujahideen. American Special Forces, the Green Beret and DELTA, were assigned to the training center at the ISI’s Ojhri Camp. CIA’s, LTC Jim Pezlola and CWO Gary Larson, solicit the Mujahideen Command to provide students for the very first class of Stinger shooters.

Rick takes the graduating class into Afghanistan to the Russian airbase at Bagram. The rest… as they say… is history. Operation Cyclone may not have ended the Cold War, but it certainly had weakened the Soviet Union’s resolve. So much so that in 1993 it financially collapsed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Second Marriage : An utterly gripping psychological thriller *




  








‘They’re lying,’ my little stepson whispers, his blue eyes shining with tears as I tuck him into bed for the first time. ‘They think I’ve forgotten, but I remember everything. I know my mummy is still alive.’

My best friend warned me that it was too soon to marry Edward, a widower with an adorable but troubled little boy. She said we were moving too fast. But all I could see was a kind, loving man, struggling with grief, who needed my help.

Yet as storm clouds gather above our small wedding ceremony, my hopes and dreams fall apart. None of my husband’s family turn up to support us. Instead of a honeymoon, we have a quiet night in. My wedding bouquet is placed on his first wife’s grave. And then my new stepson tells me he’s sure his mother is still alive.

What does Noah remember and why is his father trying to make him forget? Have I been completely wrong about my husband? What happened to the woman who came before me, and how far will he go to stop me finding out the truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Watcher (Acid Vanilla Series Book 1) *




  








One last kill and then a much needed break. But when the world’s deadliest female assassin can’t hit the mark, she may be vacationing six feet under...

Acid Vanilla is about to take a holiday, won through sheer sweat and blood, when her boss demands she off a notorious Paris-based hacker. But when the eccentric female target shares a startling revelation relating to Acid's troubled past she can’t pull the trigger.

Now, with a bounty on both their heads, their only chance of survival is to disappear for good. But first Acid must battle through a barrage of deadly coworkers, and this killer-for-hire will need every brutal trick in her lethal playbook just to stay alive…

Can she get the goons off her back and save the frightened hacker? Or will one wrong move force her into fatal retirement?

Dark, action-packed and witty, The Watcher is the first book in the explosive Acid Vanilla series. If you like femme fatales, complex cover-ups, and whip-smart dialogue, then you’ll love this high-octane thriller.
Get The Watcher and start this addictive series today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Revelation Relic (The Hunter Files Book 2) *




  








A terrible truth hidden two thousand years ago is resurrected to destroy the world.

Following a tip-off from a contact in the Dutch Security Service, HARPA Director James Gates tasks his deputy, Amy Fox, to raid a container ship and secure a cache of smuggled biblical relics. Among the haul, they hope to find an enigmatic statue made by John the Apostle and the answer to a riddle about the Apocalypse.

From New York City to the Catacombs of Rome and the ruins of the Acropolis to an ancient and mysterious Aegean island holding a dark secret at its heart, the HARPA team engage in a desperate hunt for the truth against a ruthless Russian team of former KGB and Spetsnaz operatives. But as the team battle to secure the relics they need to solve the mystery, they soon realize they are fighting more than one enemy. Who is behind the menacing force so determined to keep them from finding what they seek?

Will Team HARPA be able to pull together their different skills and resources to defeat their enemies and discover the terrible truth concealed so long ago? With fast-paced danger and adrenaline-fuelled destruction at every turn, The Revelation Relic is the second thriller in the brand new Hunter Files series from the author of the bestselling Joe Hawke series, Rob Jones.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Titanic Legacy (The Hunter Files Book 3) *




  








When the HARPA team are called in to investigate the suspicious theft of a stolen Titanic artefact, they are soon embroiled in a breakneck global chase to track down five ancient relics that promise to lead them to perhaps the greatest treasure they could imagine.

From the Austrian Alps to a Spanish monastery and the wreck of the Titanic itself, they engage in a high-octane battle to defeat an old and notorious enemy. But along the way, they also make a new and even deadlier one that could spell the end of Team HARPA forever…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Chasing Kill (Chase Malone Thriller)*




  








An insidious plot to efficiently kill.
The plan: take down the internet, the power grid, defense systems, satellites . . .
Kill anything that is linked to a computer.
The only thing still working is the ticking clock.

A brilliant billionaire and a lethal female ex-agent are the only ones who stand in the way of an all-out war against modern life. With cell phones down, planes falling out of the sky, and cities in total darkness, there may not be enough time to prevent the end of the world, as we know it.

When everything is down, it’s a long way up.

Can be read as a stand-alone novel. Series can be read in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In the Shadow of the Moon: The Science, Magic, and Mystery of Solar Eclipses *




  








From an award-winning author, astronomer, and anthropologist, an exploration of the scientific and cultural significance of the mesmerizing cosmic display.

Since the first humans looked up and saw the sun swallowed by darkness, our species has been captivated by solar eclipses. Astronomer and anthropologist Anthony Aveni explains the history and culture surrounding solar eclipses, from prehistoric Stonehenge to Babylonian creation myths, to a confirmation of Einstein’s theory of general relativity, to a spectacle that left New York City in the moon’s shadow, to future eclipses that will capture human imaginations.

In one accessible and engaging read, Aveni explains the science behind the phenomenon, tracks eclipses across the ancient world, and examines the roles of solar eclipses in modern times to reveal the profound effects these cosmic events have had on human history. Colored by his own experiences—Aveni has witnessed eight total solar eclipses in his lifetime—his account of astronomy’s most storied phenomenon will enthrall anyone who has looked up at the sky with wonder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Vikings at War *




  








An illustrated guide to Viking warfare from strategy and weapons to culture and tradition: “a very excellent introduction to the Viking age as a whole” (Justin Pollard, historical consultant for the Amazon television series Vikings).

From the time when sailing was first introduced to Scandinavia, Vikings reached virtually every corner of Europe and even America with their raids and conquests. Wherever Viking ships roamed, enormous suffering followed in their wake, but the encounters between cultures also brought immense change to both European and Nordic societies.

In Vikings at War, historian Kim Hjardar presents a comprehensive overview of Viking weapons technology, military traditions and tactics, offensive and defensive strategies, fortifications, ships, and command structure. The most crucial element of the Viking’s success was their strategy of arriving by sea, attacking with great force, and withdrawing quickly. In their militarized society, honor was everything, and ruining one’s posthumous reputation was considered worse than death itself.

Vikings at War features more than 380 color illustrations, including beautiful reconstruction drawings, maps, cross-section drawings of ships, line-drawings of fortifications, battle plan reconstructions, and photos of surviving artifacts, including weapons and jewelry. Winner of Norway’s Saga Prize, Vikings at War is now available in English with this new translation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Blood and Treasure: Daniel Boone and the Fight for America's First Frontier *




  








The Instant New York Times Besteller

National Bestseller

"[The] authors’ finest work to date." —Wall Street Journal

The explosive true saga of the legendary figure Daniel Boone and the bloody struggle for America's frontier by two bestselling authors at the height of their writing power—Bob Drury and Tom Clavin.

It is the mid-eighteenth century, and in the thirteen colonies founded by Great Britain, anxious colonists desperate to conquer and settle North America’s “First Frontier” beyond the Appalachian Mountains commence a series of bloody battles. These violent conflicts are waged against the Native American tribes whose lands they covet, the French, and the mother country itself in an American Revolution destined to reverberate around the world.

This is the setting of Blood and Treasure, and the guide to this epic narrative is America’s first and arguably greatest pathfinder, Daniel Boone—not the coonskin cap-wearing caricature of popular culture but the flesh-and-blood frontiersman and Revolutionary War hero whose explorations into the forested frontier beyond the great mountains would become the stuff of legend. Now, thanks to painstaking research by two award-winning authors, the story of the brutal birth of the United States is told through the eyes of both the ordinary and larger-than-life men and women who witnessed it.

This fast-paced and fiery narrative, fueled by contemporary diaries and journals, newspaper reports, and eyewitness accounts, is a stirring chronicle of the conflict over America’s “First Frontier” that places the reader at the center of this remarkable epoch and its gripping tales of courage and sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Warlords: An extraordinary re-creation of World War II through the eyes and minds of Hitler, Churchill, Roosevelt and Stalin *




  








Warlords recreates in forensic and gripping detail the extraordinary mind games between Churchill, Hitler, Stalin and Roosevelt as World War Two unfolded day by day.

In a unique combination of innovative style and thorough scholarship, Warlords tells the story of World War II through the lives of the four great war leaders: Adolf Hitler, Joseph Stalin, Winston Churchill, and Franklin Roosevelt.

While their nations fought battles with weapons, the four warlords of the twentieth century fought a war of the mind. Structured along the lines of a cinematic thriller, rapidly cutting from one man to the next, the book takes us blow by blow as they try to outthink and outfight each other. These encounters are told on a day-by-day, even hour-by-hour basis, affording unparalleled insights into parallel actions.

Moving from Whitehall and Washington to the Wolf's Lair and the Kremlin, Warlords documents the psychological battles among the leaders and shows how their thoughts and actions changed history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Amazing Story of Lise Meitner: Escaping the Nazis and Becoming the World's Greatest Physicist *




  







The book describes how Lise Meitner, of Jewish heritage, found herself working as a physicist at the Kaiser Wilhelm Institute in Berlin when the Nazis came to power in 1933; how she was hounded out of the country and forced to relocate to Sweden; how German chemists Otto Hahn and Fritz Strassman continued with the project – on the effect of bombarding uranium (the heaviest known element at the time) with neutrons, a project which Lise herself had initiated, being the intellectual leader of the group. It describes how Hahn and Strassmann, with whom she kept in touch, came up with some extraordinary results which they were at a loss to explain; how Lise, and her nephew Otto Frisch, who was also a physicist, confirmed what they had achieved - the ‘splitting of the atom’, no less, and provided them with a theoretical explanation for it. This laid the foundation for nuclear power, medical-scanning technology, radiotherapy, electronics, and of course, the atomic bomb - the creation of which filled Lise with horror. It describes the crucial part that Lise played in our understanding of the world of atoms, and how deliberate and strenuous attempts were made to deny her contribution; to belittle her achievements, and to write her out of the history books, even though Albert Einstein said she was even ‘more talented than Marie Curie herself’. The author is fortunate and honoured to have been granted several interviews with Lise’s nephew Philip Meitner – himself a refugee from the Nazis - who with his wife Anne, provided much valuable information and many photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Secret Service Against the Nazi Regime: How Our Spies Dealt with Hitler *




  







An edited collection of peer-reviewed articles using newly-released sources - British, German and Italian - integrated to form a fascinating narrative of the intelligence-led fight of the British Secret Service in the existential struggle with Nazi Germany. The main sections are: British Secret Warfare and the Nazi Challenge; Counter-Intelligence Against Axis Spies; and Hugh Trevor-Roper and Secret Service. An inside and authentic story with original and little-known but vital themes including the British Military Mission to Poland, the British Special Operations Executive (SOE) in Poland, British subversion in French East Africa, 'on secret service for the Duce', British Radio Intelligence, and J C Masterman and the Security Service. This is a uniquely human story of survival with all the drama of power struggles, personality clashes, errors, heroism, human intelligence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Blackout Ripper: A Serial Killer in London 1942 *




  








Two days before the outbreak of the Second World War, the British government imposed blackout regulations across the nation as it was believed that in the event of war, Germany would very quickly begin conducting air raids on British towns and cities. The measures included covering windows in a dark, thick material at night to ensure no light could be seen from the outside. The use of vehicle headlamps was also prohibited, which resulted in a number of accidents and pedestrians being killed.

These restrictions, enforced by Air Raid Precaution wardens and the police, were for the benefit and safety of the British public, but it also unintentionally made life a lot less dangerous for members of the criminal fraternity, allowing them to go about their regular night time activities with less chance of being caught by the police.

As a result, during one week in February 1942, Gordon Cummins, RAF, was able to move around freely to carry out his attacks and make it back to his billet without being caught, or even stopped, by the police.

The very restrictions put in place to protect the British public from German bombers actually placed women in danger from men such as Cummins: three of his victims were known prostitutes, as was at least one of the two women he is known to have attacked, but who survived.

All of Cummins victims were attacked during the hours of darkness while the ‘blackouť was in place, leading to him becoming known as the Blackout Ripper.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Priests de la Resistance!: The loose canons who fought Fascism in the twentieth century *




  








‘A hugely enjoyable, eccentric account of clerical heroism in the face of evil.’ Observer

‘Comedy and tragedy run side by side… Bracing and lively.’ The Times

‘An admiring study of priests and ministers who have put their lives on the line.’ BBC History Magazine

Who says you can't fight fascism in a cassock?
Wherever fascism has taken root, it has met with resistance. From taking a bullet for a frightened schoolgirl in Alabama to saving Greek Jews from extermination by way of fake IDs, each of the fifteen hard-drinking, chain-smoking clerics featured in this book were willing to risk their lives for what they believed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Captured at Singapore: A Diary of a Far East Prisoner of War *




  








What would it be like to leave your loved ones behind knowing you may never see them again? Then depart on a ship in the dead of night heading for an unknown destination and find yourself in the heat of a battle which concludes in enemy conditions so terrible that your survival in captivity is still under threat?

Cultivated from a small, faded, address book secretly written by a young soldier in the Royal Army Service Corps, Captured at Singapore, is a POW story of adventure, courage resilience and luck.

In 1940, Londoner Stanley Moore became Driver T/170638 and trained for desert warfare along with many others in the British Army’s 18th Division. Their mission, they thought, was to fight against Hitler and fascism in the Middle East. But in a change of plan and destination, he and his fellow servicemen became sacrificial lambs on a continent much further from home.

After tough rudimentary combat training in England, Stan’s division set off on a secret overseas mission. After months at sea, and several unexpected ports of call, their convoy was redirected to the other side of the world as the Imperial Japanese Army rampaged across Manchuria, Hong Kong and other parts of Asia. Singapore was under sole British jurisdiction and a large naval base had been built after the First World War to defend the island at the foot of the Malay Peninsula. The British Government believed Japan would never attack their prize territory and so left Singapore to fight for itself with limited troops and outdated equipment. But after an attack on Pearl Harbor, the under-trained and undersupplied 18th Division was redirected to fight the Japanese.

Using extensive research and personal documents, the authors’ account - via their father’s small, faded, diary and his 1990 tape recording - tells of Stan’s journey and arrival in Keppel harbor under shellfire; the horrific 17 day battle to defend the island, the Japanese Admonition and the harrowing forced labour conditions after capitulation.

Only a small percentage of the 85,000 British troops returned after the war. Captivity and years of trauma ultimately stole years of the young soldiers’ lives, which they were later ordered to forget by the British Government. The aim of this work is to provide information for future generations to understand how ordinary men died under horrific conditions of war, and how the lucky survived.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Swansong 1945: A Collective Diary of the Last Days of the Third Reich *







A monumental work of history that captures the last days of the Third Reich as never before.


Swansong 1945 chronicles the end of Nazi Germany through more than 1,000 extracts from letters, diaries, and autobiographical accounts, written by civilians and soldiers alike. Together, they present a panoramic view of four tumultuous days that fateful spring: Hitler’s birthday on April 20, American and Soviet troops meeting at the Elbe on April 25, Hitler’s suicide on April 30, and the German surrender on May 8. An extraordinary account of suffering and survival, Swansong 1945 brings to vivid life the end of World War II in Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Vehicles & Heavy Weapons of the Vietnam War *




  







The ground war in Vietnam pitted a myriad of American tanks, artillery, APC and trucks against not only the weapons of Communist North Vietnam, but also the terrain. Through archival images, the arsenal of the US Army and USMC are revisited. From the iconic M113 APC to the M48A3 tank, M551 Armored Reconnaissance/Airborne Assault Vehicle, M151 and M54 trucks, M50 Ontos, M107 and M109 artillery, and M42 Duster, the complete array of vehicles fielded is shown. This book, the first in a series on the US military's weapons, vehicles, aircraft, and naval vessels of the Vietnam War, offers a highly illustrated reference for this wishing to delve deeper into this conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Contact Wounds: A War Surgeon's Education *




  








From the author of the New York Times Notable Book, The Dressing Station: “A gripping memoir” of a doctor’s education on the battlefield (Pittsburgh Post-Gazette).

Inspired by his father’s time as a military surgeon in World War II, Jonathan Kaplan became a doctor and was appointed to a post at a woefully understaffed South African general hospital in a black township. Fleeing apartheid, he traveled the globe in search of sanctuary, experiencing riots, tropical fevers, political upheaval, and a jungle search for a lost friend. Kaplan eventually landed in Angola, taking charge of a combat-zone hospital, the only surgeon for 160,000 civilians, where he was exposed daily to the horrors of warfare.

This “revealing” memoir unflinchingly captures the experiences of a man who’s devoted his career and his life to saving people caught in the crossfire of war (Los Angeles Times).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/14/22.

Currently $3.

*I Spy: My Life in MI5 *




  








The explosive book from ex-MI5 surveillance officer Tom Marcus takes the reader on a non-stop, adrenalin-fuelled ride as he hunts down those who would do our country harm.

'One of the most successful MI5 undercover surveillance officers of his time.' - Sun

'The brutal truth about the war against terror. Fast-paced and gripping.' - Ant Middleton, author of First Man In

Tom spent years working covertly to stop those who want to do us harm. In his bestselling memoir Soldier Spy, he told how he was recruited and described some of his top-secret operations. In I Spy, he takes us deeper undercover as he puts his life on the line once more.

I Spy plunges the reader straight into the action as Tom and his team race to prevent terrorists from causing carnage on our streets and outsmart Russian agents, blocking a daring plot that threatens the security of the nation. Relying on their quick wits, training and courage, the extraordinary men and women of MI5 are under intense pressure every day. Not everyone is suited for the work, and Tom shows how the incredibly tough challenges he faced growing up gave him the mental strength and skills to survive in a dangerous world.

Gritty and eye-opening, this is a unique insight into a hidden war and the sacrifices made by those who fight it. You will never take your safety for granted again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/15/22.

Currently $1.

*Storm Front: Dark Orbit Book 1 (A military sci fi adventure) *




  








*The Elektra – lost with all hands.*

The most advanced ship mankind ever built disappeared over twenty years ago.

But now there’s been a possible sighting, deep inside hostile territory.

Since the military can’t afford to allow her secrets to fall into enemy hands, Lt Cooper and his team are quickly dispatched.

Their mission simple: find the Elektra and destroy her.

Except, as Cooper begins to close on his target, he starts to realize that nothing is as it seems.

If you enjoy reading Rick Partlow, J.N. Chaney and Toby Neighbors then you’re going to love this.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*The Alien and Epic Story *




  








Haven was colonized by humans who fled from Earth centuries earlier to avoid a conflict. They built an advanced, thriving civilization on Haven and began construction of modern cities around the planet. Life was good and a far departure from the former lives they lived on Earth. However, ninety years after the planet was colonized, an extremely aggressive civilization known as the Vrang attacked the planet destroying all the cities and carrying off ninety percent of the population enslaving them. All that remained of the once beautiful cities were blackened ruins towering above what was once an advanced civilization.

The survivors of the attack decided to stay out of the former cities; that would be the first place the Vrang would search if they ever returned. For the next two hundred years, humanity has lived a primitive farming existence. That’s how things remained until one night a large group of aliens were discovered sitting in their fields. No one knew where the aliens had come from or who brought them to Haven, and the aliens weren’t telling anyone; they ignored each other as well as the humans living on the planet. It wasn’t until one young human and one of the aliens became entangled after an accident that everything changed. The human communities living on Haven know the universe is not a nice place; they stare at the stars at night and fear what could come out of them. They discover the appearance of the aliens on Haven has placed all of them in danger and that danger could be coming soon.

But the Alien and Epic Story are now communicating with each other and the communities are being warned of what's coming. Haven is a primitive planet and has no means of defending itself from an advanced civilization and the only option appears to be hiding in the forests and pray enough humans survive to rebuild the planet.

This is a story by Saxon Andrew of innocence lost and the struggle to survive in a universe fraught with dangerous civilizations that prey on inhabited planets. Epic learns that those that appear to be friends, aren't and the only one he can trust is a tall alien who just wants to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Maw: A Novel *




  








WINNER, 2018 Clive Cussler "Grandmaster" Adventure Writers Competition
For fans of Clive Cussler and Michael Crichton, a thrilling tale of an underground expedition to the deep . . . and the ultimate struggle for survival.

Milo Luttrell never expected to step inside the mouth of an ancient cave in rural Tanzania. After all, he's a historian--not an archaeologist. Summoned under the guise of a mysterious life-changing opportunity, Milo suddenly finds himself in the midst of an expedition into the largest underground system in Africa, helmed by a brash billionaire-turned-exploration guru and his elite team of cavers. It's a once-in-a-lifetime chance to finally solve a century-old disappearance of the famed explorer Lord Riley DeWar, an enigmatic figure who both made--and nearly ruined--Milo's fledgling career.

Determined to make the most of his second chance, Milo joins the team and begins a harrowing descent into one of Earth's last secrets: a dangerous, pitch-black realm of twisting passages and ancient fossils nearly two thousand feet underground. But when a storm hits the surface base camp, stranding the cavers and washing away supplies, all communication to the outside world is lost. As the remaining resources dwindle and members of the team begin to exhibit strange and terrifying abilities, Milo must brave the encroaching darkness to unearth the truth behind DeWar's fascination with the deep--and why he never left.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*X The Unknown *




  








In a quiet field in Buckinghamshire, a huge crack has appeared in the earth's surface. And people are dying. Incinerated beyond recognition. At the same time, hospitals have noticed an increase in catastrophic deformities in foetuses, and cancer levels soaring.

Dr Adam Royston, a scientist working at the nearby military base, thinks he knows what it is; a creature as old as the earth that slumbers for centuries, then wakes to feed on the energy and radiation produced by humans. But if he's right, and they can't find a way to destroy the creature roaming the countryside, then it's not just Buckinghamshire that could be in danger, but the whole world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ten *




  








A smart and terrifying teen horror novel inspired by Agatha Christie’s And Then There Were None, from Get Even author Gretchen McNeil—now a Lifetime Original Movie!

Ten teens. Three days. One killer.

It was supposed to be the weekend of their lives—an exclusive house party on Henry Island. Best friends Meg and Minnie are looking forward to two days of boys, booze, and fun-filled luxury. But what starts out as fun turns twisted after the discovery of a DVD with a sinister message: Vengeance is mine. And things only get worse from there.

With a storm raging outside, the teens are cut off from the outside world . . . so when a mysterious killer begins picking them off one by one, there’s no escape. As the deaths become more violent and the teens turn on one another, can Meg find the killer before more people die? Or is the killer closer to her than she could ever imagine?

Perfect for fans of Christopher Pike’s Chain Letter and Lois Duncan’s I Know What You Did Last Summer, Ten will keep readers on the edge of their seats until the very last page!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Two Old Men and a Baby: Or, How Hendrik and Evert Get Themselves into a Jam (Hendrik Groen Book 3)*




  








Nine years before the events of the #1 international bestseller The Secret Diary of Hendrik Groen, 83 ¼ Years Old, Hendrik and his best friend Evert embark on a madcap adventure—with an unexpected guest.

Hendrik Groen and Evert Duiker, faithful friends in good and bad times, are well over seventy and their lives have quieted down. They see each other once a week to play chess, have a drink, and grab a bite to eat while reflecting on life.

But one day, their peace is rudely disturbed when Evert shows up on Hendrik's doorstep with a surprise in the form of an unexpected little guest. He had spotted a stroller with a baby in it—unattended for just a minute—and, in a moment of utter madness, decided to take it for a walk. Hilarious, right? Not to Hendrik, who can barely believe his friend's stupidity.

After Evert regains recovers from his momentary lapse of sanity, the two seventy-year-olds resolve to return their charge to its parents—hopefully without being noticed. But the quiet neighborhood is now swarmed by bumbling police officers, and they realize that getting rid of their accidental foster child will be more difficult than expected . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*F*cking History: 111 Lessons You Should Have Learned in School *




  








History that doesn't suck: Smart, crude, and hilariously relevant to modern life.

Those who don't know history are doomed to repeat it. Too bad it's usually boring as sh*t. Enter The Captain, the ultimate storyteller who brings history to life (and to your life) in this hilarious, intelligent, brutally honest, and crude compendium to events that happened before any of us were born.

The entries in this compulsively readable book bridge past and present with topics like getting ghosted, handling haters, and why dog owners rule (sorry, cat people). Along the way you'll get a glimpse of Edith Wharton's sex life, dating rituals in Ancient Greece, catfishing in 500 BC, medieval flirting techniques, and squad goals from Catherine the Great.

You'll learn why losing yourself in a relationship will make you crazy--like Joanna of Castile, who went from accomplished badass to Joanna the Mad after obsessing over a guy known as Philip the Handsome. You'll discover how Resting Bitch Face has been embraced throughout history (so wear it proudly). And you'll see why it's never a good idea to f*ck with powerful women--from pirate queens to diehard suffragettes to Cleo-f*cking-patra.

People in the past were just like us--so learn from life's losers and emulate the badasses. The Captain shows you how.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Coconut: A Black girl fostered by a white family in the 1960s and her search for belonging and identity*




  








‘Why am I not white like everybody else?’ Nan came and sat on the edge of my bed. ‘What do you mean?’ A tender finger brushed against my cheek. ‘Well, everyone in this house is white. Why am I Black?’

A generation of Nigerian children were born in Britain in the fifties and sixties, privately fostered by white families, then taken to Nigeria by their parents.

Coconut is the story of one of those children.

1963, North London. Nan fosters one-year-old Florence Ọlájídé and calls her ‘Ann.’ Florence adores her foster mother more than anything but Nan, and the children around her, all have white skin and she can’t help but feel different. Then, four years later, after a weekend visit to her birth parents, Florence never returns to Nan. Two months after, sandwiched between her mother and father plus her three siblings, six-year-old Florence steps off a ship in Lagos to the fierce heat of the African sun.

Swapping the lovely, comfortable bed in her room at Nan’s for a mat on the floor of the living room in her new home, Florence finds herself struggling to adjust. She wants to embrace her cultural heritage but doesn’t speak Yoruba and knows nothing of the customs. Clashes with her grandmother, Mama, the matriarch of the family, result in frequent beatings. Torn between her early childhood experiences and the expectations of her African culture, she begins to question who she is. Nigerian, British, both?

Florence’s story is an unputdownable tale of loss and loneliness, surviving poverty, maltreatment and fighting to get an education. Most of all, it’s a moving, uplifting and inspiring account of one woman’s self-determination to discover who she is and find her way to a place she can call home. Perfect for fans of Lemn Sissay’s My Name is Why and Tara Westover’s Educated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dusk, Night, Dawn: On Revival and Courage *




  








From the bestselling author of Help, Thanks, Wow comes an inspiring guide to restoring hope and joy in our lives.

In Dusk, Night, Dawn, Anne Lamott explores the tough questions that many of us grapple with. How can we recapture the confidence we once had as we stumble through the dark times that seem increasingly bleak? As bad newspiles up—from climate crises to daily assaults on civility—how can we cope? Where, she asks, “do we start to get our world and joy and hope and our faith in life itself back . . . with our sore feet, hearing loss, stiff fingers, poor digestion, stunned minds, broken hearts?”

We begin, Lamott says, by accepting our flaws and embracing our humanity.

Drawing from her own experiences, Lamott shows us the intimate and human ways we can adopt to move through life’s dark places and toward the light of hope that still burns ahead for all of us.

As she does in Help, Thanks, Wow and her other bestselling books, Lamott explores the thorny issues of life and faith by breaking them down into manageable, human-sized questions for readers to ponder, in the process showing us how we can amplify life's small moments of joy by staying open to love and connection. As Lamott notes in Dusk, Night, Dawn, “I got Medicare three days before I got hitched, which sounds like something an old person might do, which does not describe adorably ageless me.” Marrying for the first time with a grown son and a grandson, Lamott explains that finding happiness with a partner isn't a function of age or beauty but of outlook and perspective.

Full of the honesty, humor, and humanity that have made Lamott beloved by millions of readers, Dusk, Night, Dawn is classic Anne Lamott—thoughtful and comic, warm and wise—and further proof that Lamott truly speaks to the better angels in all of us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I'm Right and You're an Idiot: The Toxic State of Public Discourse and How to Clean it Up *




  








“Explor[es] the underlying history and psychology of public discourse . . . should be required reading for politicians and public advocates.” —Real Change

The most pressing problem we face today is not climate change. It is pollution in the public square, where a toxic smog of adversarial rhetoric, propaganda, and polarization stifles discussion and debate, creating resistance to change and thwarting our ability to solve our collective problems.

In this second edition of I’m Right and You’re an Idiot, James Hoggan grapples with this critical issue, through interviews with outstanding thinkers and drawing on wisdom from highly regarded public figures. Featuring a new, radically revised prologue, afterword, and a new chapter addressing the changes in the public discourse since the 2016 US election, his comprehensive analysis explores:

· How political will is manipulated
· How tribalism shuts down open-minded thinking, undermines trust, and helps misinformation thrive
· Why facts alone fail and how language is manipulated and dissent silenced
· The importance of dialogue, empathy, and pluralistic narrative reframing arguments to create compelling narratives and spur action.

Our species’ greatest survival strategy has always been foresight and the ability to leverage intelligence to overcome adversity. For too long now this capacity has been threatened by the sorry state of public discourse. Focusing on proven techniques to foster more powerful and effective communication, I’m Right and You’re an Idiot will appeal to readers looking for deep insights and practical advice in these troubling times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Wicked Yarn (A Craft Fair Knitters Mystery Book 1) *




  








A killer may craft the perfect crime, but as every knitter worth her yarn knows--murder wool out.

Mother's Day should be a cinch for the good folks of the Crandalsburg Craft Fair, and knitting enthusiast Lia Geiger has a good feeling about this year's yield. But things quickly get knotty when Lia's daughter announces she's quit her job and Lia finds herself tangled up in the murder of her best friend's ex-husband. While Belinda's alibi quickly gets her off the hook, nasty rumors spread throughout Crandalsburg that shroud the entire fair in suspicion.

Could the vendors be responsible for the murder of a man hell-bent on unraveling the fair just days before his death? Lia and her crafty group of Ninth Street Knitters must put down their needles to gather clues and save the crafting community they've grown to love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Witches and Fairies and Tacos... Oh My *




  








*Practical Magic meets Bewitched
First Book in the House Witches Mystery Series*
Charli Quinn and her sister Brielle own House Witches Cleaning and promise to clean like magic. They may not be your everyday, run-of-the-mill witches, but they are... something.

When Charli finds the husband of one of their clients dead, the wind warns her to beware the man with eyes of green. As the sisters search for the ominous man, they find themselves in danger and rely on their real magic to outsmart the killer.

Along the way, Charli and Brielle have help from a group of fairies, and even a talking cow. And Charli falls head over broomstick for a tall, sexy deputy with dreamy blue eyes who saves her from being hijacked by a water sprite.

Of course, it wouldn't be Texas without tacos.

They are:

Best Friends
Work partners
Sisters
Witches... wicked good witches


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Clark and Division (A Japantown Mystery Book 1) *




  








A New York Times Best Mystery Novel of 2021

Set in 1944 Chicago, Edgar Award-winner Naomi Hirahara’s eye-opening and poignant new mystery, the story of a young woman searching for the truth about her revered older sister's death, brings to focus the struggles of one Japanese American family released from mass incarceration at Manzanar during World War II.

Chicago, 1944: Twenty-year-old Aki Ito and her parents have just been released from Manzanar, where they have been detained by the US government since the aftermath of Pearl Harbor, together with thousands of other Japanese Americans. The life in California the Itos were forced to leave behind is gone; instead, they are being resettled two thousand miles away in Chicago, where Aki’s older sister, Rose, was sent months earlier and moved to the new Japanese American neighborhood near Clark and Division streets. But on the eve of the Ito family’s reunion, Rose is killed by a subway train.

Aki, who worshipped her sister, is stunned. Officials are ruling Rose’s death a suicide. Aki cannot believe her perfect, polished, and optimistic sister would end her life. Her instinct tells her there is much more to the story, and she knows she is the only person who could ever learn the truth.

Inspired by historical events, Clark and Division infuses an atmospheric and heartbreakingly real crime with rich period details and delicately wrought personal stories Naomi Hirahara has gleaned from thirty years of research and archival work in Japanese American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Into the Black Nowhere: A Novel (An UNSUB Novel Book 2) *




  








From award-winning author Meg Gardiner, co-author of Michael Mann’s Heat 2--In this exhilarating thriller inspired by real-life serial killer Ted Bundy, FBI profiler Caitlin Hendrix faces off against a charming, merciless serial killer.

In southern Texas, on Saturday nights, women are disappearing. One vanishes from a movie theater. Another, from her car at a stoplight. A mother is ripped from her home while checking on her baby. Rookie FBI agent Caitlin Hendrix, newly assigned to the FBI's elite Behavioral Analysis Unit, fears that a serial killer is roaming the dark roads outside Austin.

Caitlin's unit discovers the first victim's body in the woods, laid out in a bloodstained white baby-doll nightgown. A second victim in a white nightie lies deeper in the forest's darkness. Around the bodies, Polaroid photos are stuck in the earth like headstones, picturing other women with their wrists slashed. The women in the woods are not the killer's first victims, nor are they likely to be his last.

To track the UNSUB, Caitlin must get inside his mind; he is a confident, meticulous killer, capable of charming his victims until their guard is down, snatching them in plain sight. He then plays out a twisted fantasy—turning them into dolls for him to possess, control, and ultimately destroy. Caitlin's profile leads the FBI to focus on one man: a charismatic, successful professional who easily gains people's trust. But can they apprehend him before it's too late? As Saturday night approaches, Caitlin and the FBI enter a desperate game of cat and mouse, racing to capture the cunning predator before he claims his next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*This Is What Happened *




  








From CWA Gold & Steel Dagger winner Mick Herron comes a shocking, twisted novel of thrilling suspense about one woman’s attempt to be better than ordinary.

Twenty-six-year-old Maggie Barnes is someone you would never look at twice. Living alone in a month-to-month sublet in the huge city of London, with no family but an estranged sister, no boyfriend or partner, and not much in the way of friends, Maggie is just the kind of person who could vanish from the face of the earth without anyone taking notice. Or just the kind of person MI5 needs to infiltrate the establishment and thwart an international plot that puts all of Britain at risk.

Now one young woman has the chance to be a hero—if she can think quickly enough to stay alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Capture or Kill: An Action-packed Thriller From Former MI5 Agent And Bestselling Author Of Soldier Spy (Matt Logan Book 1) *




  








For fans of Ant Middleton and the BBC'sBodyguard. Read this gripping thriller from former MI5 operative, Tom Marcus, author of the bestselling Soldier Spy.

Matt Logan is an MI5 agent for the British government. Working on the frontline of counter-terrorism in the UK he’s trained to protect its citizens against all threats.

When two brothers known operationally as ‘Iron Sword’ and ‘Stone Fist’ are suspected of plotting a major terrorist event, Logan and his team work undercover to track them down. If they fail, an attack will be unleashed that will rock the country to its very core.

Frustrated by always needing to obey the rules, Logan yearns for a way to break through the red tape that hinders their progress. His wishes seem to come true when he is offered the chance to join a new, deniable outfit known as ‘Blindeye’.

Then devastating news reaches Logan, throwing his world into turmoil. But one thing remains certain, he will join the team and become their fiercest, most ruthless operative . . .

Capture or Kill is the first in Tom Marcus's breathtaking series featuring tortured MI5 operative Matt Logan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Making of Eastern Europe: From Prehistory to Postcommunism *




  








The characteristics of Eastern Europe as we know it today were formed long before the Soviet Union came into existence.

In searching for the origins of Eastern Europe’s difficulty in adapting to democracy, this sweeping history ranges from the present day to the time of Constantine the Great, from the Urals to the Mediterranean and the Baltic, and emphasises culture and society, as well as politics and economics.

The resulting analysis provides the crucial, long-term background to the current situation facing Eastern Europe. This new perspective and the insight it brings will improve our understanding of this complex region and be of immense value to all students of European history.

Has the collapse of Communism resulted in liberation or disappointment for the hopeful millions of Eastern Europe? In The Making of Eastern Europe Philip Longworth argues that their predicament is only partly due to the imposition of the Soviet system: rather, they are largely the heirs of misfortune which dates back centuries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*United States Naval Aviation, 1911–2014 (Images of War) *




  







From humble beginnings in 1911 with floatplanes, by the 1930s, the US Navy possessed dirigibles and were introducing fighter planes. By the start of WW2, monoplane fighters were replacing bi-planes and a major aircraft carrier build was underway.

Fighters such as the Grumman FLF Hellcat and Vought F4U Corsair were joined by carrier attack aircraft such as the Dauntless, Devastator and Helldriver. As well as carrier-borne aircraft, others operated from shore bases using both wheels and floats.

Post WW2, jet aircraft took over from prop driven, and famous early examples were the Shooting Star and McDonnell Phantom, which saw action in Korea. By Vietnam the F4 Phantom II, Skyhawk and Intruder were in service. As well as these fighter attack aircraft were the Lockheed Viking, anti-sub and nuclear capable Douglas Skywarrior.

Post Vietnam the F14 Tomcat and Hornet came into service along with the Prowler (Electronic warfare) and Hawkeye (early warning).

These aircraft were complemented by a range of helicopters from the massive Super Stallion, through Sea Kings, Seasprites and Seahawks.Today the Super Hornets predominates along with an impressive multi-capable range of aircraft and helicopters.

All these and more are described in expert detail and illustrated in this fine book. Future projects are also covered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/15/22.

Currently $3.

*Tornado Over the Tigris: Recollections of a Fast Jet Pilot *




  








A Royal Air Force pilot recounts his service flying Tornados over Cold War-era Germany and post-Gulf War Iraq in this thrilling military memoir.

After achieving a boyhood ambition to qualify as an RAF pilot, Michael Napier was posted to RAF Bruggen in Germany where he spent five years flying Tornado GR1s at the height of the Cold War. Always exhilarating and often dangerous, Michael Napier’s Tornado flying ranged from ‘routine’ low-flying in continental Europe and the UK to air combat maneuvering in Sardinia and the ultra-realistic Red Flag exercises in the United States.

From a struggling first-tourist to a respected four-ship leader, Napier became an instructor at the Tactical Weapons Unit at RAF Chivenor. He later returned to flying the Tornado at Bruggen as a Flight Commander shortly after the Gulf War, flying a number of operational sorties over Iraq, which included leading air-strikes against Iraqi air defense installations as part of major Coalition operations. With candor and vivid detail, Napier offers an insider’s look at one of the RAF’s legendary, now retired, Torando aircraft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/16/22.

Currently $1.

*Doubt (The Adventures of a Xeno-Archaeologist Book 2) *




  








Alien mysteries. Parental responsibilities. The scout ship Kangaroo has jumped into trouble.

Nora Devi intended to leave her old life behind. But when a quick detour to acquire the funds for a new identity goes awry, she finds herself plunged ever deeper into the troubles she hoped to avoid.

The Human Sector is a stash of fuel cells just waiting for a spark to explode. The Great Game of politics and power has shifted from the inner realm to the border. Captain Liam Kimani of the battlecruiser RC Genghis Khan is the man in position to suppress the explosion - or ride the wave of it.

It's been half a millennium since the Stranding. Is the power of the royals still worth supporting, or is it time to risk everything for the chance to rejoin the rest of humanity?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Evasion (Scattered Stars: Evasion Book 1) *




  








A captain on the run from the horrors of his past
A girl on the run from the trap of her present
A ship that will bring them together

Captain Evridiki “EB” Bardacki was once a nova fighter pilot for a nation he truly believed in. Betrayal and failure sent him into exile and flight. Now owner-operator of the freelance star freighter Evasion, he treks the edge of human space, taking cargos that lead him ever onward—but there are lines he will not cross.

When those lines are challenged, EB makes enemies of the most powerful crime syndicate for a hundred light-years. When one of their victims stows away on his ship, he finds himself pursued by an enemy with assets everywhere he turns.

Caught between the devil and the deep dark void, EB has run out of places to run—but in a child looking to him for salvation, he may have found something to fight for!

CONTENT WARNING: This novel deals with themes and details of human trafficking and sexual exploitation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Colony One Mars: Fast Paced Scifi Thriller (Colony Mars Series Book 1)*




  








How can a colony on Mars survive when the greatest danger on the planet is humanity itself.

All contact is lost with the first human colony on Mars during a long, intense sandstorm. Satellite imagery of the aftermath shows extensive damage to the facility, and the fifty-four colonists who called it home are presumed dead. Three years later, a new mission sets down on the planet surface to investigate what remains of the derelict site.

But, it’s not long before they realize the colony is not as lifeless as everyone thought. Someone is still alive -- hiding out somewhere. Yet, before they can find the elusive colonist a strange illness starts to affect the crew. Pressure now mounts on Biologist, Dr. Jann Malbec, to locate the source and find a way to fight it.

However, as she investigates she begins to suspect a dark and deadly secret lurking within the facility. A secret that threatens not just the crew but the entire population of Earth. With limited resources and time running out, she must find some answers and find them fast. Because if she doesn't, none of them will be going home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*King Bullet: A Sandman Slim Novel*




  








The incredible finale of the page-turning, high-octane Sandman Slim series filled with an explosive ending and intense kick-ass action from New York Times bestselling author Richard Kadrey.

It’s been three months since Stark stopped a death cult and a potential ghost apocalypse, and he’s at loose ends. His personal life is a mess. His professional life isn’t much better. And the world…well, the world is going to shit. L.A. is gripped by a viral epidemic that has everyone wearing masks and keeping their distance from each other. But what’s even more frightening is the Shoggot gang and their leader, King Bullet, who revels in the city’s collapse.

Who is King Bullet? No one knows. He seemingly came from nowhere with nothing but a taste for mayhem and an army of crazed killers who follow his every command. What king wants seems simple on it face: Chaos. Destruction. A city in flames. But there’s more to the king and his plans for L.A. and what Stark discovers will change Heaven, Earth, and Stark himself forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No One's Time *




  







Imagine having the chance to walk with dinosaurs. Some would find that the dream of a lifetime. Heading to new destinations, a bus is caught in a bizarre storm. The bus and its passengers are thrown 150 million years into the past. The passengers who survive the wreck feel lucky, that is until they come face to face with the inhabitants of the land where they now inhabit. This is the time of the dinosaurs. It is not the time of humans. The passengers must work together to survive. Is there a way home? Only time will tell. Until then, humans are no longer the apex predator and must fight every day to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Earth Bound (Rise of Terry Victor Book 1) *




  








It’s one stranded ex-lawman against a world full of homicidal psychopaths.

Psychopaths who might, or might not, be human.

Intergalactic lawman Terry Victor is betrayed by fellow officers and sent to a backwater planet on the interstellar arm of the universe.

In short, he was sent to the planet called Earth.

Fed up, he quits in a fit of disgust and seeks a peaceful retirement among the humans.

Unfortunately, trouble has a way of finding Terry Victor.

Keep his head down and away from Earth’s authorities, or help a woman about to be attacked by a gang?

Can Terry Victor resist the siren call that could ruin his future on this planet?

Is he willing to give up his forced retirement to take on Earth’s troubles?

Finally, what happens when a string of deaths points to something even he fears?

Will Terry Victor survive? If he survives, will the authorities realize there is an alien living among them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ancient Shores *




  








It turned up in a North Dakota wheat field: a triangle, like a shark's fin, sticking up from the black loam. Tom Lasker did what any farmer would have done. He dug it up. And discovered a boat, made of a fiberglass-like material with an utterly impossible atomic number. What it was doing buried under a dozen feet of prairie soil two thousand miles from any ocean, no one knew. True, Tom Lasker's wheat field had once been on the shoreline of a great inland sea, but that was a long time ago -- ten thousand years ago.

A return to science fiction on a grand scale, reminiscent of the best of Heinlein, Simak, and Clarke, Ancient Shores is the most ambitious and exciting SF triumph of the decade, a bold speculative adventure that does not shrink from the big questions -- and the big answers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Klara and the Sun: A novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Once in a great while, a book comes along that changes our view of the world. This magnificent novel from the Nobel laureate and author of Never Let Me Go is “an intriguing take on how artificial intelligence might play a role in our futures ... a poignant meditation on love and loneliness” (The Associated Press). • A GOOD MORNING AMERICA Book Club Pick!

Here is the story of Klara, an Artificial Friend with outstanding observational qualities, who, from her place in the store, watches carefully the behavior of those who come in to browse, and of those who pass on the street outside. She remains hopeful that a customer will soon choose her. Klara and the Sun is a thrilling book that offers a look at our changing world through the eyes of an unforgettable narrator, and one that explores the fundamental question: what does it mean to love?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sundiver *




  








In all the universe, no species reached for the stars without “uplift” guidance, except possibly humankind. Did some cryptic patron race begin the job long ago, then abandon us? Or did we leap all by ourselves? That question burns, yet a greater mystery looms ahead, in the furnace of a star. Under the caverns of Mercury, Expedition Sundiver prepares for the most momentous voyage in our history – into the boiling inferno of the sun, seeking our destiny in the cosmic order of life.

David Brin’s Uplift novels are among the most thrilling and extraordinary science fiction ever written, comprising one of the most beloved sagas of all time. This freshly revised re-issue includes a substantial author's introduction about the personal and scientific journeys leading to his now-classic first novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fast-Time at Aldmont High (The Time Flow Stories Book 1) *




  








This hard Sci-Fi novel is the first book of the “Time-Flow Stories,” a series of tales about Witt Ryllin, a young man who abruptly gains the ability to psychically control the flow of time.

In it, he navigates the plights of his senior year in high school. At the same time, his mom and family are struggling with issues arising from his parents’ recent divorce and the financial problems caused by his father’s drinking and subsequent loss of employment.

Witt first realizes he has a talent for controlling the flow of time when one of the football players throws a punch at him—for the sin of talking to the big guy’s girlfriend. Time slows around Witt and he suddenly finds himself easily able to dodge the blow.

Witt’s aptitude for science and math stands him in good stead as he tries to understand why colors change and light dims when his personal time-flow speeds up. It also helps him understand some of the things his new ability might enable him to do.

He sets to work, figuring out how to use his new gift to help his family and perhaps even improve his college prospects. This is far from as easy as he’d first hoped.

Through all this he must deal with his sarcastic friend Jesse. A friend who’s sometimes helpful, but at least as often a big part of the problem.
Oh, and Witt’s got girl trouble!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Snuff: A Novel of Discworld *




  








“Pratchett . . . has a satirist's instinct for the absurd and a cartoonist's eye for the telling detail."
—Daily Telegraph (London)

“The purely funniest English writer since Wodehouse.”
—Washington Post Book World

Sam Vimes, watch commander of Ankh-Morpork, is at long last taking a much-needed (and well deserved) vacation. But, of course, this is Discworld®, where nothing goes as planned—and before Vimes can even change his cardboard-soled boots for vacationer’s slippers, the gruff watch commander soon finds himself enmeshed in a fresh fiasco fraught with magic, cunning, daring, and (for the reader more than for poor Vimes) endless hilarity. Did he really expect time off? As Vimes himself says in Feet of Clay, “there’s some magical creature called ‘overtime,’ only no one’s even seen its footprints.” Following the New York Times bestselling Unseen Academichals, Terry Pratchett delivers an enthralling new tale from a place of insuperable adventure: Discworld.

Discworld® is a registered trademark.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Zombies!: Tales of the Walking Dead*




  








From master editor of horror anthologies Stephen Jones comes this collection of twenty-six stories to make your skin crawl. Within this terrifying tome, you’ll discover classic tales of the macabre, memorable yarns culled from the pages of pulp magazines, original stories by some of the greatest minds in horror, and two novellas not published anywhere else. Living corpses intervene in a production of Twelfth Night. An undead suitor pursues his beloved. Desperate mortals fight to survive a night of the undead. It’s all inside. And it’s coming for you. 

Zombie tales by:

Clive Barker
Robert Bloch
Ramsey Campbell
H. P. Lovecraft
Joe R. Lansdale
J. Sheridan Le Fanu
Edgar Allan Poe
And many more 

Fans of The Walking Dead and World War Z, brace yourselves. These phenomenal stories from horror masters will get inside your head and leave you wanting more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*John Landis Presents The Library of Horror – Haunted Houses: Classic Tales of Doors That Should Never Be Opened*




  








Classic haunted house ghoststories curated by world-renowned filmmaker and horror genre expert John Landis.

This beautifully presented, highly collectible anthology features ghost stories that have enthralled, terrified and inspired readers decade after decade. Some are relatively well known; others are long-lost treasures, awaiting rediscovery.

The selection includes tales of terror by Bram Stoker, H. P. Lovecraft, and Percival Landon; studies of creeping dread by Edgar Allan Poe and Henry James; short, sharp shockers by Ambrose Bierce, M.R. James and Lafcadio Hearn; and comedic masterpieces by Oscar Wilde and Saki.

Mr. Landis' own introduction explores each tale's fascinating impact on the contemporary horror genre.

Step inside these ghost-ridden repositories of supernatural evil, if you dare...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Reasons to Stay Alive *




  








From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Midnight Library.

"Destined to become a modern classic." —Entertainment Weekly

WHAT DOES IT MEAN TO FEEL TRULY ALIVE?

At the age of 24, Matt Haig's world caved in. He could see no way to go on living. This is the true story of how he came through crisis, triumphed over an illness that almost destroyed him and learned to live again.

A moving, funny and joyous exploration of how to live better, love better and feel more alive, Reasons to Stay Alive is more than a memoir. It is a book about making the most of your time on earth.

"I wrote this book because the oldest clichés remain the truest. Time heals. The bottom of the valley never provides the clearest view. The tunnel does have light at the end of it, even if we haven't been able to see it . . . Words, just sometimes, really can set you free."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*American Conservatism: Reclaiming an Intellectual Tradition *




  








As the nation stands at a crossroads, this “valuable collection” urges us to reexamine the ideas and values of the American conservative tradition—offering “a bracing tonic for the present chaos” (The Washington Post).

A groundbreaking collection of mainstream conservative writings since 1900, featuring pieces by Ronald Reagan, Antonin Scalia, Joan Didion, and more

What is American conservatism? What are its core beliefs and values? What answers can it offer to the fundamental questions we face in the twenty-first century about the common good and the meaning of freedom, the responsibilities of citizenship, and America’s proper role in the world?

As libertarians, neoconservatives, Never Trump-ers, and others battle over the label, this landmark collection offers an essential survey of conservative thought in the United States since 1900, highlighting the centrality of four key themes: the importance of tradition and the local, resistance to an ever-expanding state, opposition to the threat of tyranny at home and abroad, and free markets as the key to sustaining individual liberty.

Andrew J. Bacevich’s incisive selections reveal that American conservatism—in his words “more akin to an ethos or a disposition than a fixed ideology”—has hardly been a monolithic entity over the last 120 years, but rather has developed through fierce internal debate about basic political and social propositions. Well-known figures such as Ronald Reagan and William F. Buckley are complemented here by important but less familiar thinkers such as Richard Weaver and Robert Nisbet, as well as writers not of the political right, like Randolph Bourne, Joan Didion, and Reinhold Niebuhr, who have been important influences on conservative thinking.

More relevant than ever, this rich, too often overlooked vein of writing provides essential insights into who Americans are as a people and offers surprising hope, in a time of extreme polarization, for finding common ground. It deserves to be rediscovered by readers of all political persuasions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*After the Funeral: Hercule Poirot Investigates (Hercule Poirot series Book 29) *




  








Hercule Poirot is called on to investigate the murder of a brother and sister, in this classic Agatha Christie mystery now available in an updated edition with a foreword Sophie Hannah.

“He was murdered, wasn’t he?”

When Cora Lansquenet is savagely murdered, the extraordinary remark she had made the previous day at her brother Richard’s funeral suddenly takes on a chilling significance. At the reading of Richard’s will, Cora was clearly heard to say, “It’s been hushed up very nicely, hasn’t it. But he was murdered, wasn’t he?”

Did Cora’s accusation a dark truth that sealed her own fate? Or are the siblings’ deaths just tragic coincidences?

Desperate to know the truth, the Lansquenet’s solicitor turns to Hercule Poirot to unravel the mystery. For even after the funeral, death isn’t finished yet . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hallowe'en Party: A Hercule Poirot Mystery (Hercule Poirot series Book 36) *




  








When a Halloween Party turns deadly, it falls to Hercule Poirots to unmask a murderer in Agatha Christie’s classic murder mystery, Hallowe’en Party.

At a Halloween party, Joyce—a hostile thirteen-year-old—boasts that she once witnessed a murder. When no one believes her, she storms off home. But within hours her body is found, still in the house, drowned in an apple-bobbing tub.

That night, Hercule Poirot is called in to find the `evil presence'. But first he must establish whether he is looking for a murderer or a double-murderer...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girls in the Snow: A completely unputdownable crime thriller (Nikki Hunt Book 1) *




  








“One sensational read! Wow, this one just completely blew me away. If you are looking for a brand new series to sink your teeth into, then look no further. A must read!” Once Upon A Time Book Blog, 5 stars

Madison walked through the fallen snow, looking left and right. It had been Kaylee’s idea to use the trail through the forest; she said no one would follow them. But Madison lost sight of Kaylee for a moment and when she found her again she wasn’t alone…

In the remote forests of Stillwater, Minnesota, you can scream for days and no one will hear you. So when the bodies of two fifteen-year-old girls are discovered frozen in the snow, Special Agent Nikki Hunt is sure the killer is local: someone knew where to hide the girls and thought they would never be found.

Though Nikki hasn’t been home in twenty years, she knows she must take over the case. The Sheriff’s department in Stillwater has already made a mistake by connecting the girls’ murders to those of a famous serial killer, refusing to consider the idea that the killer could be someone from town.

Then another girl’s body is found, a red silk ribbon tied in her hair, and Nikki realizes that the killer has a connection to her own dark past, and the reason she left Stillwater.

Nikki is not the only person in town who wants those secrets to stay hidden. Will she be able to face her demons before another child is taken?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Courier: (A Ryan Kealey Thriller Book 6) *




  








A former CIA agent is on the hunt for a terrorist armed with a nuclear device in the New York Times bestselling author’s “timely and intelligent thriller” (BookReporter.com).

Ryan Kealey now knows he'll never really put the game behind him. But now the game itself has changed. Between tense interagency "cooperation" that gums the works, and an overreliance on data-crunching and wiz-kid tech, today's US intelligence service has lost a step to its ever-bolder, viciously adaptable global enemies. And thanks to an incredible discovery in the Arctic, those enemies now have a nuke—capable of unleashing unthinkable terror.

To hunt down the devastating package before it can be used, Kealey forms an unlikely partnership with the young Farsi-speaking nuclear physicist Rayhan Jafari. But once on the ground, with technology and their by-the-numbers command failing them, they're on their own—trusting only their guts and each other—to conduct the dirty business of combating horrific destruction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*LEGACY, Book 2: The Killing Fields*




  








SUGAR AND SPICE
…and carbon-fiber bones.

The woman known only as “14” has been genetically modified and trained from birth to be a ruthless killing machine — no mercy, no questions asked, and no survivors.

In St. Louis, her latest killing spree has left dozens of innocent victims dead, and the questions are stacking up as fast as the bodies: what is her next target? Why is she doing this? And, most importantly, who is the mastermind behind the carnage?

Stone and Freya, the deadly brother-sister duo, are sent to stop the bionic killer before she strikes again. They’ve been trained in Sinanju, the greatest of all martial arts, so they expect it to be a quick and easy mission. But they were wrong — dead wrong.

As 14 and Freya develop an uneasy friendship, they discover an even greater threat: a diabolical dictator, hell-bent on destroying the United States in a nuclear holocaust!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Triangle: The Fire That Changed America *




  








This “outstanding history” of the 1911 disaster that changed the course of 20th-century politics and labor relations “is social history at its best” (Kevin Baker, The New York Times Book Review).

New York City, 1911. As the workday was about to end, a fire broke out in the Triangle shirtwaist factory of Greenwich Village. Within minutes it consumed the building’s upper three stories. Firemen were powerless to rescue those trapped inside: their ladders simply weren’t tall enough. People on the street watched in horror as desperate workers jumped to their deaths.

Triangle is both a harrowing chronicle of the Triangle shirtwaist fire and a vibrant portrait of an era. It follows the waves of Jewish and Italian immigration that supplied New York City’s garment factories with cheap, mostly female labor. It portrays the Dickensian work conditions that led to a massive waist-worker’s strike in which an unlikely coalition of socialists, socialites, and suffragettes took on bosses, police, and magistrates. And it shows how a public outcry over the fire led to an unprecedented alliance between labor reformers and Tammany Hall politicians.

With a memorable cast of characters, including J.P. Morgan’s blue-blooded activist daughter Anne, and political king maker Charles F. Murphy, as well as the many workers who lost their lives in the fire, Triangle presents a dramatic account of early 20th century New York and the events that gave rise to urban liberalism. 
A New York Times Book Review Notable Book


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Drive on Moscow, 1941 *




  








How Nazi forces were driven back by the Soviets amid mud and freezing temperatures: “Excellent . . . well researched, fast paced and enjoyable to read.” —Military Review

At the end of September 1941, more than a million German soldiers lined up along the frontline just 180 miles west of Moscow. They were well-trained, confident, and had good reasons to hope that the war in the East would be over with one last offensive. Facing them was an equally large Soviet force, but whose soldiers were neither as well-trained nor as confident. When the Germans struck, disaster soon befell the Soviet defenders. German panzer spearheads cut through enemy defenses and thrust deeply to encircle most of the Soviet soldiers on the approaches to Moscow. Within a few weeks, most of the Russian soldiers marched into captivity, where a grim fate awaited them. Despite the overwhelming initial German success, however, the Soviet capital did not fall. German combat units, as well as supply transport, were bogged down in mud caused by autumn rains. General Zhukov was called back to Moscow and given the desperate task to recreate defense lines west of Moscow. The mud allowed him time to accomplish this, and when the Germans again began to attack in November, they met stiffer resistance. Even so, they came perilously close to the capital, and if the vicissitudes of weather had cooperated, would have seized it. Though German units were also fighting desperately by now, the Soviet build-up soon exceeded their own.

The Drive on Moscow, 1941 is based on numerous archival records, personal diaries, letters, and other sources. It recreates the battle from the perspective of the soldiers as well as the generals. The battle had a crucial role in the overall German strategy in the East, and its outcome reveals why the failure of the German assault on Moscow may well have been true turning point of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/16/22.

Currently $3.

*The Defense of Moscow 1941: The Northern Flank *




  








The little-known story of the Battle of Kalinin on the eastern front, and how it shaped the course of WWII—based on archival records from both sides.

There was only one point in the Second World War when Nazi Germany had a chance of winning. That point was October 1941, when most of the Red Army’s forces before Moscow had been smashed or encircled, and no reserves were available to defend the capital. All that stood in Hitler’s way were a handful of Soviet rifle divisions, tank brigades, and hastily assembled militia.

According to German accounts, their spearheads were stopped by the mud—but a close examination of German records shows this was not so. Instead, it is clear that it was the resistance of the Red Army, and bad, arrogant planning, that halted the Wehrmacht. This is the dramatic story that Jack Radey and Charles Sharp tell in this compelling study of a previously unknown part of the Battle of Moscow. Using archival records from both sides, they reveal how the Soviets inflicted a stunning defeat on a German plan to encircle six Soviet armies in the middle of October 1941.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/17/22.

Currently $2.

*Dr. Futurity *




  








From the author of Solar Lottery, in a future where death is embraced, a time-traveling doctor is the only one who can save a wounded resistance leader. 

When Dr. Jim Parsons wakes up from a car accident, he finds himself in a future populated almost entirely by the young. But to keep the world run by the young, death is fetishized, and those who survive to old age are put down. In such a world, Parsons—with his innate desire to save lives—is a criminal and outcast. But for one revolutionary group, he may be just the savior they need to heal and revive their cryogenically frozen leader. And when he and the group journey to 1500s California, what they find causes them to question what they know about history and the underpinnings of their society. 

With the jarring immediacy of a car crash, Philip K. Dick throws both the reader and protagonist of Dr. Futurity into a bizarre future where healing is a crime and youth rules.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Nightfall and Other Stories *




  








A collection of twenty classic short stories by Isaac Asimov, author of the Foundation series, featuring the definitive version of “Nightfall”

From one of history’s most influential writers of science fiction comes this collection of twenty short works of fiction, arranged in order of publication from 1941 to 1967. Compiled by Asimov himself, who prefaced each story with an introduction, it begins with “Nightfall,” the tale of a world with eternal sun that is suddenly plunged into total darkness and utter madness. “Nightfall,” published when the author was only twenty-one, was arguably his breakout work, making such an impression that, almost thirty years later, the Science Fiction Writers of America voted it the best science-fiction short story ever written

The other stories in the collection span far and wide: A dedicated scientist who whips up his own love potion. Machines that learn to think for themselves—and direct their thoughts to overturning the establishment. The discovery that Earthlings are being destroyed by a mysterious kind of psychological virus. A day when walking outdoors becomes a sign of psychosis. And many more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Gryphon Stone (The Chimera Multiverse) *




  








Of all the worlds in the multiverse, Adrathea is the last David Render would willingly revisit. What happened there broke his heart and drove him to retire from the UN Multiverse Survey. To hang up his sword forever.

Then Treyvar of the Alvehn brings disturbing news. Adrathea is in peril, and David’s old comrade needs his help to stop a rogue Alvehn from usurping the throne and ruling the planet forever as an immortal tyrant. To set things right, David must return to the one place he never wants to see again.

But Adrathea is a world to which David’s fate is bound by the most intimate of ties. He has no choice. Adrathea calls, and he must answer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lesson of Almiraya Bay (The Chimera Multiverse) *




  








Sequel to The Gryphon Stone.

David Render’s travels through the multiverse have come to an end. Married to Sidraytha of the Isles, he is now the father of two children. The Isles of Wulde are his home, and the Islanders have adopted him as one of their own. His life in the service of the Alvehn, in their endless war against the barbaric Moj, is a thing of the past. That Edren the Rogue Alvehn remains at large on Adrathea is a problem for the Alvehn to solve – without him.

On a night of celebration, that past proves closer to him than he ever dared imagine. A light appears in the sky; a lost starship in a universe where space travel is impossible. When the survivors of this impossible ship find themselves in the care of the Islanders, they stir up David’s worst nightmares, and draw the attention of the Rogue Alvehn to the Isles.

To protect those he loves most, David must face his greatest enemy yet again, and he must conquer a darkness that dwells deep in his own heart. But he will not fight alone. For the gryphons have come to the Isles of Wulde.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Jago *




  








The residents of a sleepy English village are dreaming—and their nightmares are turning into realities—in this “brilliantly nasty” horror novel from the Bram Stoker Award-winning author of Anno Dracula (Sunday Telegraph)

Paul, a young academic composing a thesis about the end of the world, and his girlfriend have come to the tiny English village of Alder for the summer. Their idea of a rural retreat gradually sours as the laws of nature begin to break down around them . . .

It would appear that the annual rock music festival held by the bizarre Agapemone sect is the only thing shattering the peace of Alder. But as the temperature rises, it becomes clear that the tiny village may not be the Heaven on Earth that their leader, Reverend Anthony Jago, is trying to create. Residents’ nightmares are coming true—unleashing creatures from local legend, science fiction, and the dark side of the human mind upon the town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Autism in Heels: The Untold Story of a Female Life on the Spectrum *




  








Wall Street Journal BestsellerWINNER "TOP AUTISM BOOKS OF ALL TIME" - BookAuthority.comWINNER "Best-Selling AUTISM BOOKS OF ALL TIME" - BookAuthority.comThe face of autism is changing. And more often than we realize, that face is wearing lipstick.

Autism in Heels, an intimate memoir, reveals the woman inside one of autism's most prominent figures, Jennifer O'Toole. At the age of thirty-five, Jennifer was diagnosed with Asperger's syndrome, and for the first time in her life, things made sense. Now, Jennifer exposes the constant struggle between carefully crafted persona and authentic existence, editing the autism script with wit, candor, passion, and power. Her journey is one of reverse-self-discovery not only as an Aspie but--more importantly--as a thoroughly modern woman.

Beyond being a memoir, Autism in Heels is a love letter to all women. It's a conversation starter. A game changer. And a firsthand account of what it is to walk in Jennifer's shoes (especially those iconic red stilettos).

Whether it's bad perms or body image, sexuality or self-esteem, Jennifer's is as much a human journey as one on the spectrum. Because autism "looks a bit different in pink," most girls and women who fit the profile are not identified, facing years of avoidable anxiety, eating disorders, volatile relationships, self-harm, and stunted independence. Jennifer has been there, too. Autism in Heels takes that message to the mainstream.

From her own struggles and self-discovery, she has built an empire of empowerment, inspiring women the world over to realize they aren't mistakes. They are misunderstood miracles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Labyrinth of the Spirits: A Novel (The Cemetery of Forgotten Book 4)*




  








New York Times Bestseller

"Packed with suspense. . . a gripping edge-of-your-seat thriller.” — Washington Book Review

The internationally acclaimed, New York Times bestselling author returns to the magnificent universe he constructed in his bestselling novels The Shadow of the Wind, The Angel’s Game, and The Prisoner of Heaven in this riveting series finale—a heart-pounding thriller and nail-biting work of suspense which introduces a sexy, seductive new heroine whose investigation shines a light on the dark history of Franco’s Spain.

In this unforgettable final volume of Ruiz Zafón’s cycle of novels set in the universe of the Cemetery of Forgotten Books, beautiful and enigmatic Alicia Gris, with the help of the Sempere family, uncovers one of the most shocking conspiracies in all Spanish history.

Nine-year-old Alicia lost her parents during the Spanish Civil War when the Nacionales (the fascists) savagely bombed Barcelona in 1938. Twenty years later, she still carries the emotional and physical scars of that violent and terrifying time. Weary of her work as an investigator for Spain’s secret police in Madrid, a job she has held for more than a decade, the twenty-nine-year old plans to move on. At the insistence of her boss, Leandro Montalvo, she remains to solve one last case: the mysterious disappearance of Spain’s Minister of Culture, Mauricio Valls.

With her partner, the intimidating policeman Juan Manuel Vargas, Alicia discovers a possible clue—a rare book by the author Victor Mataix hidden in Valls’ office in his Madrid mansion. Valls was the director of the notorious Montjuic Prison in Barcelona during World War II where several writers were imprisoned, including David Martín and Victor Mataix. Traveling to Barcelona on the trail of these writers, Alicia and Vargas meet with several booksellers, including Juan Sempere, who knew her parents.

As Alicia and Vargas come closer to finding Valls, they uncover a tangled web of kidnappings and murders tied to the Franco regime, whose corruption is more widespread and horrifying than anyone imagined. Alicia’s courageous and uncompromising search for the truth puts her life in peril. Only with the help of a circle of devoted friends will she emerge from the dark labyrinths of Barcelona and its history into the light of the future.

In this haunting novel, Carlos Ruiz Zafón proves yet again that he is a masterful storyteller and pays homage to the world of books, to his ingenious creation of the Cemetery of Forgotten, and to that magical bridge between literature and our lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Sprinkling of Murder (A Fairy Garden Mystery Book 1) *




  








Featured on Buzzfeed Books!

Fairy garden store owner Courtney Kelly believes in inviting magic into your life. But when uninvited trouble enters her shop, she’ll need more than a sprinkling of her imagination to solve a murder . . .

Since childhood, Courtney has loved fairies. After her mother died when Courtney was ten, she lost touch with that feeling of magic. A year ago, at age twenty-nine, she rediscovered it when she left her father's landscaping business to spread her wings and start a fairy garden business and teashop in beautiful Carmel, California. At Open Your Imagination, she teaches garden design and sells everything from fairy figurines to tinkling wind chimes. Now she's starting a book club tea.

But the light of the magical world she's created inside her shop is darkened one night when she discovers neighboring dog-grooming business owner Mick Watkins dead beside her patio fountain. To make matters worse, the police suspect Courtney of the crime. To clear her name and find the real killer, Courtney will have to wing it. But she’s about to get a little help from an unexpected source . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*KILLER ON THE MOORS a gripping crime thriller full of twists (Detective Joanna Piercy Murder Mysteries Book 1) *




  








MEET YOUR NEW FAVOURITE DETECTIVE. SHE’S AN OUTSIDER IN A REMOTE STAFFORDSHIRE MOORLANDS TOWN.

DETECTIVE JOANNA PIERCY MIGHT BE OUT ON A LIMB, BUT SHE WON’T STOP BRINGING CRIMINALS TO JUSTICE.

Please note this book was previously published as Winding up the Serpent.

A missing nurse who no one seemed to like.

It’s Detective Joanna Piercy’s first day back at work after her promotion. You could cut the tension with a knife. The rest of the team are more than a little bit jealous.

But there’s a missing persons case to get on with.

DI Piercy arrives at the missing nurse’s house. But it’s too late.

Marilyn Smith is dead. Spreadeagled on the bed, all dressed up for a date she didn’t keep. DI Piercy is convinced that Marilyn was murdered even though the post-mortem is inconclusive.

But if there was foul play involved, how did the killer get past her dog, who was so protective of his mistress? And how come her dog was just about the only creature who liked this nurse?

Joanna’s boss is breathing down her neck to close the case. She must catch a killer to keep her job.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*FROZEN ON THE MOORS a gripping murder mystery (Detective Joanna Piercy Murder Mysteries Book 3)*




  








“Pulled me in right from the start.” Ann Cleeves

MEET YOUR NEW FAVOURITE DETECTIVE. SHE’S AN OUTSIDER IN A REMOTE STAFFORDSHIRE MOORLANDS TOWN.

A young woman frozen on the moors. A mother who never came home. A third woman in danger.

Please note this book was previously published as A Wreath for My Sister.

Sharon Priest is on the moors in a flimsy red dress and high heels, but as a snowstorm sweeps in she doesn’t feel the cold . . .

Meanwhile Detective Joanna Piercy is approached by a desperate man at a party. His daughter went missing two years ago. She went to the market one afternoon and never came home. Leaving behind her eight-month-old son. And the police are no longer looking for her.

Now, a frozen body is found on the moors. And Detective Joanna might just have a serial killer on her hands . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*STALKER ON THE MOORS an addictive crime thriller full of twists (Detective Joanna Piercy Murder Mysteries Book 8 ) *




  








“More than a match for Rendell and Christie.” Hampstead and Highgate Express

MEET YOUR NEW FAVOURITE DETECTIVE. DI JOANNA PIERCY IS AN OUTSIDER IN A REMOTE STAFFORDSHIRE MOORLANDS TOWN.

Please note this book was previously published as Wings Over The Watcher.

A missing woman.
A jilted lover.
A baffling murder.

Beatrice Pennington lives a seemingly quiet life. Married and middle-aged, she’s a part-time librarian and an enthusiastic member of Leek’s cycling club.

So when her husband Arthur turns up at the police station, frantically claiming Beatrice is missing, Detective Joanna Piercy can’t help but think the woman probably just got bored with her own life.

Maybe she ran off with another man? Certainly nothing serious could have happened to her.

But as the days pass there is still no trace of Beatrice. DI Piercy begins to worry — could there have been foul play after all . . . ?

Then a body is found. Strangled and dumped under a hedge on a moorland road.

As DI Piercy investigates she unearths a dangerous web of lies. When does unrequited love become stalking? And when does stalking end in murder?

A THRILLING MYSTERY THAT WILL HAVE YOU HOOKED FROM THE FIRST PAGE.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Blowback: A Thriller (Adrian Hell Book 8 ) *




  








No matter how fast you run, the past will always catch you…

Two years have passed since the heartbreaking events in Thicker Than Blood, and Adrian has started a new life in Tokyo. Semi-retired and working low-level contracts to keep busy, he has finally found some semblance of peace.

One bullet can change everything…

When a twist of fate puts Adrian in the crosshairs of a Yakuza family, he’s forced to once again do what he does best to protect those closest to him. But he will soon realize that every action has consequences.

It’s the shot you don’t see coming that hurts the most…

A ghost from Adrian’s past is lurking in the shadows. As this spectre of vengeance emerges, he is forced to confront enemies both old and new. It’s a battle he wasn’t prepared for. It’s a war he cannot win.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*African American Faces of the Civil War: An Album *




  








Discover the men of color who fought for their freedom during the Civil War through profiles illustrated with original wartime photographs.

A renowned collector of Civil War photographs and a prodigious researcher, Ronald S. Coddington combines compelling archival images with biographical stories that reveal the human side of the war. This third volume in his series on Civil War soldiers contains previously unpublished photographs of African American Civil War participants?many of whom fought to secure their freedom.

During the Civil War, 200,000 African American men enlisted in the Union army or navy. Some of them were free men and some escaped from slavery; others were released by sympathetic owners to serve the war effort. African American Faces of the Civil War tells the story of the Civil War through the images of men of color who served in roles that ranged from servants and laborers to enlisted men and junior officers.

Coddington discovers these portraits - cartes de visite, ambrotypes, and tintypes - in museums, archives, and private collections. He has pieced together each individual’s life and fate based upon personal documents, military records, and pension files. These stories tell of ordinary men who became fighters, of the prejudice they faced, and of the challenges they endured. African American Faces of the Civil War makes an important contribution to a comparatively understudied aspect of the war and provides a fascinating look into lives that helped shape America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Armoured Warfare and Hitler's Allies, 1941–1945: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War)*



  








This WWII pictorial history sheds light on the armored fighting vehicles built and deployed by Italy, Hungary and other Axis powers on the Eastern Front.
In discussions of Second World War military vehicles, German, American and British tanks are given the most focus. Meanwhile, the tanks, self-propelled guns and armored cars built and deployed by Hitler’s Axis allies, have been almost forgotten. Both the rarity of these fighting vehicles and the vital roles they played in battle make them a fascinating subject of photographic history.

This selection of previously unpublished wartime photographs provides a visual record of the armored forces thrown into action by Hitler’s allies on the Eastern Front from 1941 to 1945. Illustrated here are the panzers deployed by Bulgaria, Finland, Slovakia, Hungary, Italy and Romania on the Eastern Front and in the Balkans. Hungary’s home-made armor included the Toldi and Turán tanks and Zrínyi self-propelled guns. The Italians produced CV-33 tankettes, Semovente self-propelled guns, Autoblinda and Lancia armored cars and a series of tanks. Romanian and Czech tanks and assault guns were also deployed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ultra Versus U-Boats: Enigma Decrypts in the National Archives*




  







Keeping the Atlantic sea-lanes open was a vital factor in the fight against Nazi Germany. In the battle to protect merchant shipping from the menace of surface raiders and U-boats, Allied resolve and resources were tested to the utmost. The story of the extraordinary measures that were taken to combat the threat, at sea and in the air, has often been told. But there is one crucial element in this prolonged campaign that has still not been fully appreciated the role of code-breaking, in particular the decryption of secret signals transmitted by German Enigma machines. And this is the focus of Roy Nesbits fascinating new account of the Battle of the Atlantic. Using previously unpublished decrypts of U-boat signals, selected from the National Archives, along with historic wartime photographs, he tells the stories of the individual U-boats and describes their fate. Their terse signals reveal, perhaps move vividly than conventional communications could do, the desperate plight of the U-boatmen as they struggled against increasingly effective Allied countermeasures that eventually overwhelmed them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/17/22.

Currently $1.

*The 14-Hour War: Valor on Koh Tang and the Recapture of the SS Mayaguez *




  







A hastily conceived joint operation to recover the American container ship, Mayaguez, and her crew that had been seized by the Khmer Rouge off the Cambodian coast in 1975 was plagued by inaccurate intelligence and a micro-managed command structure that extended to the Oval Office. This book focuses on the 200 Marines, fresh out of boot camp, sent in to rescue a crew that wasn't there. Briefed to expect minimal resistance on Koh Tang Island, instead they found some 500 heavily armed Khmer Rouge combat veterans. An intense battle ensued as the Marines held out for half a day against a vastly superior force before being evacuated. As a result of that 14 hour battle, four Air Crosses and a Navy Cross were awarded, 41 U.S, servicemen lost their lives and three Marines were left behind. In the valor demonstrated by these young Marines on Koh Tang, however, the United States regained a small bit of luster to a reputation tarnished by its withdrawal from Cambodia and Vietnam


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/18/22.

Currently $1.

*Frontier Corps: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Forlorn Hope Book 1) *




  








They fight the wars nobody else wants to.

The Frontier Corps are the Terran Empire's repository for failures, malcontents, criminals, and other people with nothing left to lose but to sign their names on the dotted line of a ten year long contract for another shot at life.

But flung across the stars to face horrifying enemies, it may as well be a death sentence.

Pari Petrosyan is a grizzled veteran of the Corps. With only a few months left of her contract, she has her mind on her discharge papers. Her easy path on her way to freedom is interrupted when a new commander arrives, ready to launch a large-scale military offensive to finally end the conflict she had spent her entire career fighting.

Caught between the grinding war machines of the empire and the inhuman monstrosities known as the Resh, Pari has to try to survive if she ever hopes to be free.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Women of the United Federation Marines Trilogy *




  








The Women of the United Federation Marines is the omnibus version of the three books in the series. Each book follows the career of one of three women who first cross paths while members of the Second Battalion, Fourth Marines before the needs of the service lead them on her own journey of service to the United Federation.

Gladiator
United Federation Marine Lance Corporal Tamara Veal catches the attention of recruiters who nominate her to serve as a Single Combat Specialist. Gladiators, as they are better known, are genetically modified human champions who meet Klethos d’relle in the combat ring when the Klethos issue a challenge for a human world. Win, and the planet stays in human possession; lose, and not only do they lose their lives, but the world as well. With the Klethos much more advanced and militarily powerful, able to defeat humanity in an all-out war, the challenge ring is the only way to retain at least some of the worlds of man.

While life as a gladiator is full of celebrity status and the gratitude of humanity, it comes with a heavy price. Not only is there the real risk of death in the ring, if a gladiator survives that, the “Brick,” or Boosted Regeneration Cancer, will claim her life within a few years.

Lance Corporal Veal, who has found a home in the Marines, has to decide whether to accept the nomination. She would have to leave her brothers and sisters in the Corps, be assigned to the combined human gladiator course, and undergo extreme genetic modification that will leave her almost unrecognizable from the woman she was before. Becoming a gladiator will enable her to serve humanity to a far greater extent than anything else she could do as a Marine grunt, but at a tremendous personal cost.

Author’s note: For those readers familiar with my other Marine-related books, this one is a little different in that there is far less combat action, particularly from a Marine unit standpoint.

Sniper

After a successful initial tour as a Marine rifleman, Lance Corporal Gracie Medicine Crow volunteers to become a scout-sniper, one of the deadliest—and most dangerous—military specialties in the United Federation Marine Corps.

Gracie comes from the Apsáalooke Nation, a people with a long history of military tradition. Small in stature and considered stunningly beautiful, she is often underestimated, but that merely drives her to be the best sniper in the Corps. Somewhat wary of her fellow snipers’ attention and interaction with her, she maintains what she considers a professional front, but one that is not as well received by others—and one that earns her the nickname of “Ice Princess.” A technically skilled sniper, Gracie feels her shooting should speak for itself. But being a scout-sniper is far more than simple marksmanship. If she wants a career in the Corps, she must learn not only teamwork, but how to be a leader of Marines.

Corpsman

Nova Esperança offers no future for Liege Neves as a gangrat and daughter of the favelas. With one goal in mind—to save her younger sister and ailing grandfather from a difficult and hopeless future—Liege’s only option is the Federation Navy. Scoring higher on her entrance exams than anyone had expected, Liege enlists as a corpsman and hopes for a safe career that will allow her to get her Avó the help he requires.

The needs of the Navy always take precedence, however, and instead of an expected hospital billet, Liege’s life takes a dangerous turn when her first set of orders is to the Fleet Marine Corps instead. After being trained to heal and save lives, she is suddenly issued a weapon and thrust into combat to defend the Federation. Face-to-face with war, destruction, and the probability to both save and take lives, Liege must find the strength, discipline, and courage within herself to protect her family and brothers-in-arms and earn the time-honored title of "Doc."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Liquid Cool: The Cyberpunk Detective Series (Liquid Cool Book 1) *




  








The Sci Fi Detective Thriller Gets Cool...Liquid Cool!
Liquid Cool Book #1 is the action-packed (and funny) FIRST-IN-SERIES.

Meet Cruz -- a private detective with a cool hat, laser gun, and attitude. But don’t touch his red hovercar -- or you could get shot!

Science fiction and crime fiction blend in the high-tech, low-life world of Liquid Cool as he faces off neon gangsters, sinister cyborgs, corporate samurai soldiers, and laser-gun shootouts solving cases in the rainy supercity of Metropolis.

It isn’t a bad place, but it isn’t a good one either. Uber-governments and megacorporations fight for control of the supercity, but so does crime.

It's here we meet our unlikely hero in this supercity of a million victims and perpetrators.

In the novel that started it all, author Austin Dragon shows why you never want to meet a cyborg in a dark alley.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*I, Alien Hunter: The Cyberpunk Detective Series (Liquid Cool Book 5)*




  








In Liquid Cool Book 5 its Alien Meets Blade Runner…It’s I, Alien Hunter!
Liquid Cool, the action-packed (and funny), cyberpunk detective series continues.

Our private detective, Cruz, has dealt with all kinds of criminal crazies—full human, cyborgs, and robots—and even crazier clients. But he has never had to deal with…extraterrestrials.

Is this case more than a missing persons? Have humans on the Main Asteroid Belt between Mars and Jupiter actually found proof of alien life from another world? What does it all have to do with a missing scientist?

“I’m a detective, not a secret agent,” Cruz says. But never has he faced so much danger from forces on Earth and beyond in the 50-million, supercity of Metropolis—a gritty, ever-rainy, futuristic world of colossal skyscrapers, hovercars, and flashy neon streets.

This time besides the action, thrills, and laughs Author Austin Dragon brings us Spacemen, Martians, meteors, androids, and possibly… a killer alien!

Welcome to the high-tech, low-life world of Liquid Cool.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Our Lady of the Artilects *




  








For fans of Dan Simmons, Gene Wolfe, Neal Stephenson, A Canticle for Leibowitz and other classic metaphysical sci-fi...this near future technothriller dives deep into questions of consciousness, faith, and artificial intelligence.
-----
World leaders are already on edge as Artilects (next generation androids) begin reporting a strange apocalyptic vision that only they can see.

But when an Artilect belonging to the wealthiest man in Africa shows up at the Basilica of Our Lady of Nigeria claiming to be possessed, the stakes are raised. The Vatican sends Fr. Gabriel Serafian, an exorcist and former neuroscientist, to investigate. Serafian quickly finds himself swept up in a conspiracy of global--and possibly supernatural--dimensions.

The timing couldn't be worse. Rome is on the verge of reconciliation with the Chinese Economic Interest Zone after a 50 year cold war, and the Chinese are particularly sensitive about the so-called Apparition.

To discover the truth and save not only humanity but the artilects themselves, Serafian enlists the aid of a tough-as-nails Imperial Praetor named Namono Mbambu.

Our Lady of the Artilects is a mind-bending supernatural science fiction novel where The Exorcist meets Westworld, with a light dusting of Snow Crash.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Elric of Melniboné: The Elric Saga Part 1 (Elric Saga, The) *




  








From World Fantasy Lifetime Achievement Award winner Michael Moorcock comes the first book in his famous Elric of Melniboné series, brought to vivid new life with stunning illustrations.

In one of the most well-known and well-loved fantasy epics of the 20th century, Elric is the brooding, albino emperor of the dying Kingdom of Melnibone. With Melnibone’s years of grandeur and decadence long since passed, Elric’s amoral cousin Yrkoon sets his eyes on the throne. Elric, realizing he is his country’s best hope, must face his nefarious cousin in an epic battle for the right to rule.

Elric of Melnibone is the first in Michael Moorcock’s incredible series, which created fantasy archetypes that have echoed through the genre for generations. The beautiful, vivid illustrations bring new life to the story and are sure to captivate fans, new and old.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Old Lady Ketchel's Revenge: The Slaughter Minnesota Horror Series Book 1 *




  








No one truly escapes their childhood unscathed. Especially if you grew up in Slaughter, Minnesota, in the 1960s and crossed Old Lady Ketchel’s path.

All the kids at Slaughter Elementary had the sense to steer clear of Old Lady Ketchel’s place. Everyone except for Bobby Briars. And for his folly, Bobby and his parents mysteriously disappeared.

You see, Hagatha Ketchel had a bone to pick. Not just with foolish kids like Bobby Briars, but with the entire town of Slaughter. Not that anyone knew why or dared approach her to try to learn why.

The Briars’ home stood vacant for a long time. Until one day, Ms. Karen Garber, a perky 23-year old woman, bought the house and moved from the Twin Cities to be Slaughter Elementary’s new 7th-grade teacher. Then things really began to spin out of control. Despite Ms. Garber’s best intentions, chaos and destruction always seemed to follow her.

Was Ms. Garber cursed for having bought the Briars’ house? Was Old Lady Ketchel’s vendetta behind all the bedlam? And could the residents of Slaughter survive the onslaught?

Old Lady Ketchel’s Revenge is the first book in the Slaughter Minnesota horror series. For those readers who grew up near that one scary house that they didn’t dare pass or that strange neighbor they always tried to avoid.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Anna Karenina Fix: Life Lessons from Russian Literature *




  








“In this hilarious, candid, and thought-provoking memoir, [Groskop] explains how she used lessons from Russian classics to understand herself better.” —Gretchen Rubin, #1 New York Times–bestselling author

As Viv Groskop knows from personal experience, everything that has ever happened to a person has already happened in the Russian classics: from not being sure what to do with your life (Anna Karenina), to being hopelessly in love with someone who doesn’t love you back (Turgenev’s A Month in the Country), or being socially anxious about your appearance (all of Chekhov’s work). In The Anna Karenina Fix, a sort of literary self-help memoir, Groskop mines these and other works, as well as the lives of their celebrated creators, and her own experiences as a student of Russian, to answer the question “How should you live your life?” This is a charming and fiercely intelligent book, a love letter to Russian literature and an exploration of the answers these writers found to life’s questions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Essential Galbraith *




  








“Graceful and often witty” insights from the legendary economist, drawn from his most influential works (Library Journal).

The Essential Galbraith includes key selections from the most important works of John Kenneth Galbraith, one of the most distinguished writers of our time—from The Affluent Society, the groundbreaking book in which he coined the term “conventional wisdom,” to The Great Crash, an unsurpassed account of the events that triggered America’s worst economic crisis. Galbraith’s new introductions place the works in their historical moment and make clear their enduring relevance for the new century. The Essential Galbraith will delight old admirers and introduce one of our most beloved writers to a new generation of readers. It is also an indispensable resource for scholars and students of economics, history, and politics, offering unparalleled access to the seminal writings of an extraordinary thinker.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Essential Kerner Commission Report *




  








Recognizing that an historic study of American racism and police violence should become part of today’s canon, Jelani Cobb contextualizes it for a new generation.


The Kerner Commission Report, released a month before Martin Luther King Jr.’s 1968 assassination, is among a handful of government reports that reads like an illuminating history book—a dramatic, often shocking, exploration of systemic racism that transcends its time. Yet Columbia University professor and New Yorker correspondent Jelani Cobb argues that this prescient report, which examined more than a dozen urban uprisings between 1964 and 1967, has been woefully neglected.


In an enlightening new introduction, Cobb reveals how these uprisings were used as political fodder by Republicans and demonstrates that this condensed edition of the Report should be essential reading at a moment when protest movements are challenging us to uproot racial injustice. A detailed examination of economic inequality, race, and policing, the Report has never been more relevant, and demonstrates to devastating effect that it is possible for us to be entirely cognizant of history and still tragically repeat it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Covenant: A Novel *




  







James A. Michener’s masterly chronicle of South Africa is an epic tale of adventurers, scoundrels, and ministers, the best and worst of two continents who carve an empire out of a vast wilderness. From the Java-born Van Doorn family tree springs two great branches: one nurtures lush vineyards, the other settles the interior to become the first Trekboers and Afrikaners. The Nxumalos, inhabitants of a peaceful village unchanged for centuries, unite warrior tribes into the powerful Zulu nation. And the wealthy Saltwoods are missionaries and settlers who join the masses to influence the wars and politics that ravage a nation. Rivalries and passions spill across the land of The Covenant, a story of courage and heroism, love and loyalty, and cruelty and betrayal, as generations fight to forge a new world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Little White Lies: A psychological suspense thriller of grief, betrayal and a marriage gone wrong *




  








THE BOOK BEHIND THE HIT BBC SERIES

‘Any other year, summer arrived with the swallows. But this year, the broken body of a bird, left on the porch, serves as an omen of deception, a shadow cast over the days to come…’

Beth March’s life seems unexceptional: she and her husband, David, have a conventional, quiet marriage. The opening morning of the nightmare seems like just another day, aside from the unexpected body of the bird…but while Beth showers and prepares for the day, David drives his car at full speed into the path of a lorry. He is killed instantly. From the moment that Beth learns of his fate, her world begins to shatter around her. Nothing in her life can ever be the same again.

Was David having an affair? Why did he go behind her back to sell his shares and take out another mortgage — and where is that money now? What dark secrets lie beneath the picture-perfect image of the family down the lane?

As she unravels the chain of tragic events that preceded her husband’s death, Beth finds herself tossed from side to side on a sea of continually shifting information, never sure what is true and what is not. What seem like little white lies gradually begin to build and build until Beth truly begins to realise the horror of devastating betrayal experienced by everyone involved…

Little White Lies is an intriguing rollercoaster of suspicion, deceit and the quest for the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Masked Prey (A Prey Novel Book 30)*




  








Lucas Davenport investigates a vitriolic blog that seems to be targeting the children of U.S. politicians in the latest thriller by #1 New York Times-bestselling author John Sandford.

The daughter of a U.S. Senator is monitoring her social media presence when she finds a picture of herself on a strange blog. And there are other pictures . . . of the children of other influential Washington politicians, walking or standing outside their schools, each identified by name. Surrounding the photos are texts of vicious political rants from a motley variety of radical groups.

It's obviously alarming--is there an unstable extremist tracking the loved ones of powerful politicians with deadly intent? But when the FBI is called in, there isn't much the feds can do. The anonymous photographer can't be pinned down to one location or IP address, and more importantly, at least to the paper-processing bureaucrats, no crime has actually been committed. With nowhere else to turn, influential Senators decide to call in someone who can operate outside the FBI's constraints: Lucas Davenport.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Recruit: A Novel *




  








An idyllic California town. A deadly secret. A race against killers hidden in plain sight. . . .

“Extraordinary! I can think of no other thriller that portrays its vital themes—all relevant to our times—in such a riveting and up close and personal way.”—Jeffery Deaver, author of The Bone Collector

Rancho Santa Elena in 1987 seems like the ideal Southern California paradise—that is, until a series of strange crimes threatens to unravel the town’s social fabric: workers attacked with mysterious weapons; a wealthy real estate developer found dead in the pool of his beach house. The only clues are poison and red threads found at both crime scenes. As Detective Benjamin Wade and forensic expert Natasha Betencourt struggle to connect the incidents, they begin to wonder: Why Santa Elena? And why now?

Soon Ben zeroes in on a vicious gang of youths involved in the town’s burgeoning *********** movement. As he and Natasha uncover the truth about Santa Elena’s unsavory underbelly, Ben discovers that the group is linked to a much wider terror network, one that’s using a new technology called the internet to spread its ideology, plan attacks, and lure young men into doing its bidding. Ben closes in on identifying the gang’s latest target, hoping that the young recruit will lead him to the mastermind of the growing network. But as he digs deeper in an ever-widening investigation, Ben is forced to confront uncomfortable truths about himself and his beloved community, where corruption is ignored and prejudice is wielded against fellow citizens without fear of reprisal.

Chilling and timely, The Recruit follows one man’s descent into the darkness lurking just beneath the respectable veneer of modern life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sideswiped: A Rex Dalton Thriller*




  








Rex and Digger are visiting the Taj Mahal when he nearly bumps into someone from his past. Josh Farley, a CRC agent, and with him a woman Rex doesn’t know.

Are they looking for Rex, on some other mission, or on holiday?

Rex doesn’t have a good feeling about it. Cops, spooks, soldiers, military analysts, and many others don’t believe in coincidence, and neither does he.

It is time for him and Digger to get out of India. Rex decides to take a trip to Thailand, where he is planning to undergo cosmetic surgery to change his looks to hide from the people in his past.

Thailand is known as ‘The Land of Smiles’ and Rex finds that it is an appropriate moniker, especially so when he meets his Thai language teacher, Sunstra. Her name means ‘girl with beautiful eyes’.

Right from the beginning there are good vibes between them and they become fast friends and before long there is a romance in the making. But then things seldom work out they way they are planned. Sunstra disappears when a tsunami devastates the southern part of the country where she is visiting her family.

Rex and Digger try to find her. But then her family receives a ransom demand. She is alive but she not going to remain alive for long if her father doesn’t sign the papers to sell his land.

Rex and Digger have to race against time to rescue her before she is killed, but Sunstra’s family is not very cooperative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Delphi Technique: A Rex Dalton Thriller *




  








A delusional genius bent on restoring an empire must be stopped. 

Rex, Catia, and Digger are on Rhodes Island, Greece, when an assassin kills two people right in front of their eyes.

They jump into action to help. The assassin flees, but Rex and Digger give chase, and when they catch up with her, she commits suicide.

Back at their hotel, while busy reporting the incident to John Brandt, three masked men storm into their room with guns blazing.

Thus, the trio is drawn into a CIA operation to uncover the identity and whereabouts of a terrorist mastermind about to unleash death and destruction across Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Journey of Humanity: The Origins of Wealth and Inequality*




  








A landmark, radically uplifting account of our species' progress from one of the world's pre-eminent thinkers - with breakthrough insights into the power of diversity and our capacity to tackle climate change.

“Unparalleled in its scope and ambition…All readers will learn something, and many will find the book fascinating.”—The Washington Post

'Completely brilliant and utterly original ... a book for our epoch' Jon Snow, former presenter Channel 4 News

'Astounding in scope and insight ... provides the keys to the betterment of our species' Nouriel Roubini, author of Crisis Economics

'A masterful sweep through the human odyssey ... if you liked Sapiens, you'll love this' Lewis Dartnell, author of Origins

In a captivating journey from the dawn of human existence to the present, world-renowned economist and thinker Oded Galor offers an intriguing solution to two of humanity’s great mysteries.

Why are humans the only species to have escaped - only very recently - the subsistence trap, allowing us to enjoy a standard of living that vastly exceeds all others? And why have we progressed so unequally around the world, resulting in the great disparities between nations that exist today? Immense in scope and packed with astounding connections, Galor's gripping narrative explains how technology, population size, and adaptation led to a stunning “phase change” in the human story a mere two hundred years ago. But by tracing that same journey back in time and peeling away the layers of influence - colonialism, political institutions, societal structure, culture - he arrives also at an explanation of inequality's ultimate causes: those ancestral populations that enjoyed fruitful geographical characteristics and rich diversity were set on the path to prosperity, while those that lacked it were disadvantaged in ways still echoed today.

As we face ecological crisis across the globe, The Journey of Humanity is a book of urgent truths and enduring relevance, with lessons that are both hopeful and profound: gender equality, investment in education, and balancing diversity with social cohesion are the keys not only to our species’ thriving, but to its survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Pegasus and Orne Bridges: Their Capture, Defences and Relief on D-Day *




  








This WWII history chronicles a daring airborne mission that was vital to the success of Operation Tonga, D-Day, and the liberation of France.

When the British Army landed on Sword Beach in Normandy, their only exit eastward required passage across the River Orne and the Caen Canal. But the two bridges fording these waterways—the Pegasus and Orne Bridges—were heavily guarded and wired for demolition in case of a Germans retreat. Capturing these bridges would be next to impossible.

Operation Deadstick, conducted by Major John Howard and his company of Oxford and Buckinghamshire Light Infantry, was a superbly daring, brilliantly executed 'coup de main' assault. The glider-borne troops not only seized both bridges but faced a ferocious and prolonged German counterattack.

Neil Barber, a military historian and expert in British airborne operations, uses extensive personal accounts to tell this incredible story of Allied victory. Covering events and operations from Ranville in the East to Benouville in the West, Pegasus and Orne Bridges chronicles the combat of the 7th, 12th and 13th Parachute Battalions and reinforcements such as the Commandos, seaborne engineers and the Warwicks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Day Fighters in Defence of the Reich: A Way Diary, 1942–45 *




  








A day-by-day account of Nazi air operations in WWII by the coauthor of The Luftwaffe over Germany, winner of an Air Force Historical Foundation Award.

Day Fighters in Defence of the Reich is a detailed, comprehensive daily reference to the air operations flown by the Luftwaffe. During the Second World War, German air defenses struggled to cope with the threat posed by the American 8th and 15th Air Forces, which were charged with destroying Germany’s critical war industries and wresting control of the air over the Reich from the Luftwaffe.

This unique volume includes a brief narrative and a table of statistics detailing every mission of every Luftwaffe unit defending the Greater German Reich or the western occupied zone against strategic raids by the USAAF; tables of monthly sorties, losses and victory claims by the USAAF and the Luftwaffe over the Reich and the western occupied zone; and combat accounts by Luftwaffe pilots.

This “tremendous piece of work,” is based on documents in the German, American and British government archives and German pilot logbooks and interviews from the author’s extensive collection (Aeroplane Magazine). Caldwell is well known for his balanced presentations and the clarity of his writing. This book is a must-have for anyone with a serious interest in World War II aviation history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Eager Eagles 1941–Summer 1943: Going Over, Gaining Strength (The US Eighth Air Force in Europe) *




  







Using narrative accounts and new insights this book catalogues the dramatic and first-hand oral testimonies of the US Army Air Corps' bomber crews of the newly created Eighth Air Force that became stationed in East Anglia in 1942. It begins with shock of the unannounced Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor and how it affected the young men who were destined to fly and fight in Europe. American troops, or GIs as they were known because of their own derisive term of 'General Issue', began arriving in war-weary Britain in the months immediately after Pearl Harbor. Bomber and fighter groups made an especial impact. The young Americans with their well-cut uniforms, new accents and money, created a colourful heroic chapter in the lives of the British people that is still remembered today. The Americans and the villagers and townsfolk of East Anglia shared a close attachment that only wartime can create. England between 1942-45 was a battle front. The civilians were all involved in the war effort - as shipyard and factory workers, Red Cross and Land Army, farmers and firemen. Above all they were stubborn, determined fighters who had already endured more than three years of war. Into these lives came the sights and sounds - particularly the jargon - of the Americans, unprepared for the difficulties of flying in Britain's and Northern Europe's unpredictable and difficult weather. It is the story of the American's first encounters with the Luftwaffe, heavy Nazi air defences and the wartime strictures that Britain had already endured for three years. These are their memories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*RAF Bomber Command at War, 1939–1945 *




  







The Royal Air Force had placed a great deal of faith in its force of bombers, Bomber Command, in the event of a future war. The belief in the ability of formations of bombers flying in daylight and unescorted, protecting themselves from enemy fighter attack, informed early tactics but led to bloody losses. Hampered by government restrictions on targets, by late 1941 Bomber Command was in crisis. As a result, and coupled the growing dire war situation, a new and forceful commander, Sir Arthur Harris, was appointed and new strategies allowed Bomber Command to broaden its attacks despite some opposition. The result was the area bombing strategy which focussed attacks upon enemy held towns and cities. This Main Offensive period lasted throughout 1943-1944 and saw both victories and defeats. It was also the period that saw a limited number of precision attacks; on Augsburg, Peenemunde and, most famously, the Ruhr dams. Bomber Command also aided in tactical and strategic support for the invasion of Europe and the subsequent fight to push inland. New technological developments allowed Bomber Command to hit V-Weapons sites and to focus more on precision bombing, but Harris remained determined to hit German towns and cities whenever possible, while the Command's growing power allowed it to rain devastation upon its targets, culminating at Dresden. Much has been written about Bomber Command, but this book focusses largely on those who took part in the raids and on public attitudes towards the campaign in Britain. Using accounts from national and local archives, newspapers and existing historiography, the book seeks to shed light on untold stories from Bomber Command’s war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*No Place for Chivalry: RAF Night Fighters Defend the East of England Against the German Air Force in Two World Wars *




  






Fly shotgun with the pilots and crews of both sides who fought in the air at night over England during World War I and World War II.

In two world wars, a corridor from The Wash to Birmingham was turned into a fierce battleground. The air route from Germany and the occupied countries through this corridor, to targets right across the industrial heartland of England, became a three-dimensional combat zone that proved to be as grim a killing ground by night as anywhere else in the land. No Place for Chivalry encapsulates the story of the air defense of England against attack by night. By taking the area covered by RAF Wittering and Digby sectors, looking at the action of night fighter squadrons operating from those stations and their satellite airfields, the way the battle developed, its timeline of events, the events themselves and the organization of those involved, a coherent picture of how the night air defense of Britain evolved is formed. 

The narrative is pitched at a level of detail and with such human-interest content that it enables readers not only to grasp what is happening and why but also to feel the tensions, frustrations and euphoria of success that the aircrews felt at the time. The reader gets a view from the cockpit or gun turret, to “meet” and “fly” with the men of both sides who fought in the air at night—men whose moral standards on the ground were above reproach but, when fighting in the night sky, gave no quarter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/18/22.

Currently $2.

*Wild Weasel Fighter Attack: The Story of the Suppression of Enemy Air Defences *




  








An in-depth look at the weaponry, tactics, and combat pilots involved in neutralizing enemy air defenses—from the Vietnam War to today.

Detecting and destroying enemy Surface-to-Air Missiles (SAMs) and radar is arguably the most dangerous mission that any pilot can undertake. Tactics differ with air forces, but the general principal is to fly a formation of aircraft into an area where the enemy’s air defenses are strong, wait for their radar to illuminate the aircraft and then launch a volley of anti-radiation missiles to destroy the radar and thus blind the SAMs and air defenses. Put simply, without the Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses (SEAD) mission, the loss of other aircraft will be too high and the effectiveness of attack on the enemy too low.

Despite the undeniable bravery of the aircrews who flew these missions for the United States Air Force in every conflict since the Vietnam war, and their colleagues in other air forces across the world who have risked their lives in similar missions, the tactics, history, aircraft and weapons of the SEAD mission have seldom benefited from rigorous historical examination.

Using interviews with SEAD pilots, industrial experts and historical documents this book for the first time will give a detailed history of the SEAD mission from the Vietnam War to the present day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/19/22.

Currently < $3.

*Battleground (Unification War Trilogy, Book 1) (Black Fleet Saga 7)*




  







This war was inevitable. After two brutal, bloody struggles for their very existence against two implacable alien foes, humanity is victorious, but not at peace. As distrust and accusations consume the political discourse between the two major factions, the Eastern Star Alliance military has already begun executing small raiding missions into United Terran Federation space. The Federation fleet, still reeling from the last war, is in no shape to try and protect its own borders. Now, as diplomacy crumbles and tensions escalate, the ESA has moved into a Federation star system and declared it for themselves. Desperate, the Federation a full task force commanded by Admiral Jackson Wolfe to try and defuse the situation, hoping his reputation forces calmer heads to prevail. Wolfe knows that even if he can stop the ESA here, the die has been cast. Humanity's march to war with itself cannot be stopped.

Battleground is the first book in the final trilogy of the Black Fleet Saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Binder (The Star Binder Series Book 1) *




  






A discovery made deep under the polar ice of Mars has profound implications for young Jim Trillion and his best friend, Sergei: two orphaned grifters scraping a living in the planet’s oases resorts. After saving the life of a famous explorer from a terrorist attack, they’re thrust into a dangerous world of alien hunters, top secret organizations, and mind-bending interstellar travel.

As the threat of an invasion mounts, repeated appearances by a mysterious messenger persuades Jim to embark on a personal odyssey to solve the riddle of his past. Sergei won’t let him go it alone, nor will the group of loyal friends they’ve made along the way. But even together, they’ll need all their street smarts, as well as their newly-acquired skills, if they’re to have any chance of surviving an encounter at the heart of one of the galaxy’s oldest and most awesome secrets – the Star Binder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mine *




  








A twisty, terrifying supernatural mystery about twelve-year-old, her creepy new home in Florida, and the territorial ghost of the young girl who lived there before her.

"A fiendishly creepy ghost story."--Chuck Wendig, New York Times bestselling author of Dust & Grim

"Hide-under-the-covers terrifying, I loved it.”--Katherine Arden, bestselling author of Small Spaces

Lily Horne is a drama queen. It's helped her rise to stardom in the school play, but it's also landed her in trouble. Her parents warn her that Florida has to be different. It's a fresh start. No theatrics. But this time, the drama is coming for her.

Her new house is a real nightmare. . .

The pool is full of slime, the dock is rotten, and the swamp creeps closer every day. But worst of all, the house isn't empty . . . it's packed full of trash, memories, and, Lily begins to fear, the ghost of the girl who lived there before her.

And whatever is waiting in the shadows wants to come out to play.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Seven Signs of Life: Unforgettable Stories from an Intensive Care Doctor*




  








For Readers of Paul Kalanithi’s When Breath Becomes Air, an Intensive Care Doctor Reveals How Everyday Emotions Are Taken to Extremes in the ICU

Dr. Aoife Abbey takes us beyond the medical perspective to see the humanity at work inside our hospitals through the eyes of doctors and nurses as they witness and experience the full spectrum of human emotion with every shift. It is their responsibility to mitigate the grief of a family in mourning, calm a patient about to die, and confront their own fear of failure when lives are on the line. Whether they're providing hospice care, tending to victims of car accidents or violent attacks, determining the correct treatment for someone displaying signs of a heart-attack or stroke, and managing staff, stress is a doctor's number one companion. Cycling through the whirlwind of emotion that accompanies every case isn’t only exhausting—it can be fatal.
Told using seven key emotions—fear, grief, joy, distraction, anger, disgust, and hope—Seven Signs of Life opens the door, and heart, of the hectic life inside a hospital to reveal what it means to be alive and how it feels to care for others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*No Escape: The True Story of China's Genocide of the Uyghurs *




  








A powerful memoir by Nury Turkel that lays bare China’s repression of the Uyghur people. Turkel is cofounder and board chair of the Uyghur Human Rights Project and a commissioner for the United States Commission on International Religious Freedom.

In recent years, the People’s Republic of China has rounded up as many as three million Uyghurs, placing them in what it calls “reeducation camps,” facilities most of the world identifies as concentration camps. There, the genocide and enslavement of the Uyghur people are ongoing. The tactics employed are reminiscent of the Cultural Revolution, but the results are far more insidious because of the technology used, most of it stolen from Silicon Valley. In the words of Turkel, “Communist China has created an open prison-like environment through the most intrusive surveillance state that the world has ever known while committing genocide and enslaving the Uyghurs on the world’s watch.”

As a human rights attorney and Uyghur activist who now serves on the US Commission on International Religious Freedom, Turkel tells his personal story to help explain the urgency and scope of the Uyghur crisis. Born in 1970 in a reeducation camp, he was lucky enough to survive and eventually make his way to the US, where he became the first Uyghur to receive an American law degree. Since then, he has worked as a prominent lawyer, activist, and spokesperson for his people and advocated strong policy responses from the liberal democracies to address atrocity crimes against his people.

The Uyghur crisis is turning into the greatest human rights crisis of the twenty-first century, a systematic cleansing of an entire race of people in the millions. Part Anne Frank and Hannah Arendt, No Escape shares Turkel’s personal story while drawing back the curtain on the historically unprecedented and increasing threat from China.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Girly Drinks: A World History of Women and Alcohol *




  








_A Finalist for the Spirited Award for Best New Book on Drinks Culture, History or Spirits_

“At last, the feminist history of booze we’ve been waiting for!” —Amy Stewart, author of The Drunken Botanist

The James Beard Award-winning history of women drinking through the ages

Strawberry daiquiris. Skinny martinis. Vodka sodas with lime. These are the cocktails that come in sleek-stemmed glasses, bright colors and fruity flavors—these are the Girly Drinks.

From the earliest days of civilization, alcohol has been at the center of social rituals and cultures worldwide. But when exactly did drinking become a gendered act? And why have bars long been considered “places for men” when, without women, they might not even exist?

With whip-smart insight and boundless curiosity, Girly Drinks unveils an entire untold history of the female distillers, drinkers and brewers who have played a vital role in the creation and consumption of alcohol, from ancient Sumerian beer goddess Ninkasi to iconic 1920s bartender Ada Coleman. Filling a crucial gap in culinary history, O’Meara dismantles the long-standing patriarchal traditions at the heart of these very drinking cultures, in the hope that readers everywhere can look to each celebrated woman in this book—and proudly have what she’s having.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The King's Spy: (Thomas Hill 1) (Thomas Hill Novels) *




  








Summer, 1643

England is at war with itself. King Charles I has fled London, his negotiations with Parliament in tatters. The country is consumed by bloodshed.

For Thomas Hill, a man of letters quietly running a bookshop in the rural town of Romsey, knowledge of the war is limited to the rumours that reach the local inn.

When a stranger knocks on his door one night and informs him that the king's cryptographer has died, everything changes. Aware of Thomas's background as a mathematician and his expertise in codes and ciphers, the king has summoned him to his court in Oxford.

On arrival, Thomas soon discovers that nothing at court is straightforward. There is evidence of a traitor in their midst. Brutal murder follows brutal murder. And when a vital message encrypted with a notoriously unbreakable code is intercepted, he must decipher it to reveal the king's betrayer and prevent the violent death that failure will surely bring.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Diva Spices It Up (A Domestic Diva Mystery Book 13) *




  








After a celebrity ghostwriter dies on the job, Old Town’s favorite entertaining expert and sporadic sleuth, Sophie Winston, whips up an impromptu investigation in the new Domestic Diva mystery from New York Times bestselling author, Krista Davis . . .

Sophie never considered ghostwriting as a side gig, until former actress and aspiring lifestyle guru, Tilly Stratford, trophy wife of Wesley Winthrope, needs someone to write her celebrity cookbook. Sophie agrees, hoping she’ll earn enough bread on this assignment to finish her bathroom renovations. But as it turns out, Sophie isn’t the first foodie to get a taste for recipe ghostwriting, and if the marginalia are any indication, this project could be a killer . . .

Wesley claims professional ghostwriter, Abby Bergeron, suddenly abandoned Tilly’s cookbook with no warning. But Sophie quickly discovers that Abby may be more ghost than writer now . . . and her disappearance was no accident. So Sophie cracks open a fresh investigation, but sifting the seasoned murderer from this sampling of salty suspects won’t be easy. Will Sophie savor another case closed or will the culprit simply melt away?

Includes delicious recipes and entertaining tips!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fade Away: A Myron Bolitar Novel*




  








EDGAR AWARD WINNER • “What sets Harlan Coben above the crowd are wit and . . . an entertaining plot.”—Los Angeles Times Book Review

In novels that crackle with wit and suspense, Harlan Coben has created one of the most fascinating heroes in suspense fiction: the wisecracking, tenderhearted sports agent Myron Bolitar. In this gripping third novel in the acclaimed series, Myron must confront a past that is dead and buried—and more dangerous than ever before.

The home is top-notch New Jersey suburban. The living room is Martha Stewart. The basement is Legos—and blood. The signs of a violent struggle. For Myron Bolitar, the disappearance of a man he once competed against is bringing back memories—of the sport he and Greg Downing had both played and the woman they both loved. Now, among the stars, the wannabes, the gamblers, and the groupies, Myron is embarking upon the strange ride of a sports hero gone wrong that just may lead to certain death. Namely, his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Night Watch: A spine-tingling new Scottish police procedural thriller for crime fiction and mystery fans (DS Max Craigie Scottish Crime Thrillers, Book 3) *




  






‘Well, this is a belter of a book! A hugely entertaining and gripping read!’ NetGalley reviewer, ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
Don’t miss the next gripping thriller in the DS Max Craigie series!

He’ll watch you.

A lawyer is found dead at sunrise on a lonely clifftop at Dunnet Head on the northernmost tip of Scotland. It was supposed to be his honeymoon, but now his wife will never see him again.

He’ll hunt you.

The case is linked to several mysterious deaths, including the murder of the lawyer’s last client – Scotland’s most notorious criminal… who had just walked free. DS Max Craigie knows this can only mean one thing: they have a vigilante serial killer on their hands.

He’ll leave you to die.

But this time the killer isn’t on the run; he’s on the investigation team. And the rules are different when the murderer is this close to home.

He knows their weaknesses, knows how to stay hidden, and he thinks he’s above the law…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Little Drummer: A nerve-shattering, shocking instalment in the award-winning Oslo Detectives series (Oslo Detective Series Book  *




  








Godfather of Nordic Noir Kjell Ola Dahl returns with tense, sophisticated, searingly relevant international thriller that explodes the Nordic Noir genre, as Frølich and Gunnarstranda travel the globe to investigate exploitation and corruption in the distribution of foreign aid and essential HIV medications.

When a woman is found dead in her car in a Norwegian parking garage, everyone suspects an overdose ... until a forensics report indicates that she was murdered. Oslo Detectives Frølich and Gunnarstranda discover that the victim's Kenyan scientist boyfriend has disappeared, and their investigations soon lead them into the shady world of international pharmaceutical deals.

While Gunnarstranda closes in on the killers in Norway, Frølich and Lise, his new journalist ally, travel to Africa, where they make a series of shocking discoveries about exploitation and corruption in the distribution of foreign aid and essential HIV medications.

When tragedy unexpectedly strikes, all three investigators face incalculable danger, spanning two continents. And not everyone will make it out alive...

Exploding the confines of the Nordic Noir genre, Little Drummer is a sophisticated, fast-paced, international thriller with a searingly relevant, shocking premise that will keep you glued to the page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tell Us No Secrets: A Novel *




  








This stunning debut thriller, set in a girls’ boarding school, will leave you breathless until the final page is turned.
Sometimes girls are the meanest of them all...
Female friendship is intense and that intensity can erupt into dangerous passions when teenage girls are cooped up in an exclusive East Coast boarding school.
Beautiful, streetwise Cassidy Thomas; debutante jock Abby Madison; academic, sensitive Karen Mullens; and sophisticated troublemaking Zoey Spalding are four seventeen-year-olds who should be cruising happily through their Senior Year. But jealousies are simmering. And when Zoey plays a game with the class list—if you lose your virginity you get a star beside your name—it sets in motion a chain of shocking events.
Nine months later, when one of the girls is murdered, the others must ask themselves if they can carry the truth of what happened the rest of their lives.
Tell Us No Secrets describes the bonds between these adolescent girls as well as the terrible pain of betrayal and the tragic consequences of peer pressure running riot at a time when the seismic shift of the Sixties changed the rules for everyone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Badge of Glory (Blackwood Family Book 1) *




  








It was an age of Empire, an age of contrast, and an age of dramatic change - and one which would determine the destinies of nations as well as of men. Captain Philip Blackwood of the Royal Marines rejoins his ship, HMS Audacious, in the August of 1850, anxious to get back into action. Per Mare - Per Terram is the Marines' motto.

In the torturous heat of Africa, where they are sent to stamp out the remaining strongholds of slavery, and later, in the bitter war of the Crimea, Philip Blackwood and his men learn to obey it without question. The first novel in an enthralling and colourful saga, spanning 150 years in the history of a great seafaring family and the tradition in which they served, Badge of Glory is a stunning new departure for one of Britain's master storytellers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Viral *




  








In this electrifying medical thriller from New York Times bestselling author Robin Cook, a family’s exposure to a rare yet deadly virus ensnares them in a growing danger to mankind—and pulls back the curtain on a healthcare system powered by profit and greed.

Trying to find some normalcy during the Covid-19 pandemic, Brian Murphy and his family are on a summer excursion in Cape Cod when his wife, Emma, comes down with concerning flu-like symptoms. But their leisurely return home to New York City quickly becomes a race to the local hospital as she suddenly begins seizing in the car. At the ICU, she is diagnosed with eastern equine encephalitis, a rare and highly lethal mosquito-borne viral disease seemingly caught during one of their evening cookouts. Complicating the situation further, Brian and Emma’s young daughter then begins to exhibit alarming physical and behavioral symptoms, too.

Emma’s harrowing hospital stay becomes even more fraught when Brian receives a staggering hospital bill full of outrageous charges and murky language. To add insult to injury, his health insurance company refuses to cover any of the cost, citing dubious clauses in Brian’s policy. Forced to choose between the ongoing care of family and bills he can never pay, and furious at a shockingly indifferent healthcare system, Brian vows to seek justice. But to get to the bottom of the predatory practices targeting his loved ones and countless others, he must uncover the dark side of an industry that has strayed drastically from its altruistic roots—and bring down the callous executives preying on the sick and defenseless before the virus can claim even more people . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Twenty: A Jack Swyteck Novel *




  








Jack Swyteck and his family are caught in the crossfire after a deadly school shooting claims twenty casualties—Florida’s fifth mass shooting in as many years—in this provocative and timely thriller from Harper Lee Prize–winner James Grippando that touches on some of the most contentious issues roiling America today.

It is the message every parent of a school-age child fears: “Active Shooter on Campus.”

Jack Swyteck is at his office when he receives the emergency text from Riverside Day School. Both his daughter, Righley, and his wife, FBI agent Andie Henning, are in danger. Andie is in the school’s rec center when she hears the fire alarms, then loud popping noises and screams coming from the hallway. A trained law-enforcement officer, Andie knows she’s supposed to stay locked down inside the room. But Righley is in her kindergarten classroom and Andie must get her to safety.

The tragedy prompts mass hysteria—and dangerous speculation. The police haven’t identified the shooter, but they find a handgun on the school grounds registered to a parent, a Muslim man named Amir Khoury. News of the gun and its owner leaks and quickly goes viral. Within minutes Al Qaeda claims responsibility. Andie is shocked—Amir is married to her friend, Lilly, a WASP whose bloodline goes back to the American Revolution. 

When Xavier, Amir and Lilly’s oldest child and an eighteen-year-old senior at Riverside confesses to the crime, the local community’s anti-Muslim fervor explodes to levels unseen since 9/11. Terrified for her son’s life, Lilly asks Jack to step in. A seasoned defense attorney with a passion to see justice done, he’s taken on plenty of complicated cases. Xavier’s, however, is not one he’s inclined to take—until an old friend who lost his daughter in the shooting tells him that he must. 

With the public calling for blood and prosecutors confident their case is air tight, Jack must unearth the Khourys’ family secrets in order to expose the shocking truth and save his client from certain death. But he may not be able to save everyone—including himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ten Drugs: How Plants, Powders, and Pills Have Shaped the History of Medicine *




  








“The stories are skillfully told and entirely entertaining . . . An expert, mostly feel-good book about modern medicine” from the award-winning author (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).

Behind every landmark drug is a story. It could be an oddball researcher’s genius insight, a catalyzing moment in geopolitical history, a new breakthrough technology, or an unexpected but welcome side effect discovered during clinical trials. Piece together these stories, as Thomas Hager does in this remarkable, century-spanning history, and you can trace the evolution of our culture and the practice of medicine.

Beginning with opium, the “joy plant,” which has been used for 10,000 years, Hager tells a captivating story of medicine. His subjects include the largely forgotten female pioneer who introduced smallpox inoculation to Britain, the infamous knockout drops, the first antibiotic, which saved countless lives, the first antipsychotic, which helped empty public mental hospitals, Viagra, statins, and the new frontier of monoclonal antibodies. This is a deep, wide-ranging, and wildly entertaining book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rocks & Minerals (DK Smithsonian Handbook) *




  






Unearth a treasure trove of geological knowledge with this in-depth guide to over 500 rocks and minerals

Learn how rocks are formed and how to recognize them by their unique qualities and colors. This is a wonderful book for beginners, students and rock collecting enthusiasts that includes the latest scientific research and specimen classification.

Handbook of Rocks and Minerals is filled with all you need to know about the fascinating world of rocks and minerals! Inside you'll find:


A clear visual key distinguishes igneous, sedimentary and metamorphic rocks, then guides the reader to the correct rock.
Each entry includes at-a-glance technical details for quick reference.
Minerals: chemical group and composition, hardness, specific gravity, crystal cleavage and fracture.
Rocks: group, origin, pressure and temperature, grain size and shape, classification and fossils.
Engaging photographs show close-ups of key details and unique attributes, and highlight distinguishing features.
Each separate chemical group has a short introduction describing its general characteristics.
Dig deep and learn all about what lies beneath our feet

Delve into the unique characteristics, colors and attributes of more than 500 rocks and minerals with this compact visual guide. For easy classification, each specimen's entry includes annotated photographs to highlight distinguishing features and concise details about its texture, origin, formation and chemical composition.

Designed for beginners and experienced collectors alike, this geology book explores what rocks and minerals are, how they are classified, what equipment is needed for specimen collection, and even how to start and organize your own collection. Learn the differences between igneous, metamorphic and sedimentary rocks. It also includes a glossary for many more technical and scientific terms. It's the ideal gift for anyone interested in geology and earth sciences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hot Protestants: A History of Puritanism in England and America*




  








On fire for God—a sweeping history of puritanism in England and America

Begun in the mid-sixteenth century by Protestant nonconformists keen to reform England’s church and society while saving their own souls, the puritan movement was a major catalyst in the great cultural changes that transformed the early modern world. Providing a uniquely broad transatlantic perspective, this groundbreaking volume traces puritanism’s tumultuous history from its initial attempts to reshape the Church of England to its establishment of godly republics in both England and America and its demise at the end of the seventeenth century.

Shedding new light on puritans whose impact was far-reaching as well as on those who left only limited traces behind them, Michael Winship delineates puritanism’s triumphs and tribulations and shows how the puritan project of creating reformed churches working closely with intolerant godly governments evolved and broke down over time in response to changing geographical, political, and religious exigencies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/19/22.

Currently $1.

*'89: The Unfinished Revolution *




  








To the world the Cold War was over, but for Nick Thorpe a new one had just begun.

BBC journalist Nick Thorpe has witnessed first-hand some of the most tumultuous events of the past twenty-five years in eastern Europe: the Velvet Revolution in Prague; the bloody uprising in Romania; the bombing of Belgrade; and the economic crash of 2008.

But for Thorpe the revolutions of 1989 roll on, yet to reach their conclusion. The old cold war has been replaced by a new cold war — this time between the people and the state.

In ’89: The Unfinished Revolution, Nick Thorpe weaves the political with the personal, anecdote with analysis, to produce an energising and important account of history in the making. It is the most detailed account yet published of the transition from Communism to capitalism in Eastern Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/20/22.

Currently $2.

*The Heap: A Novel *




  








A New York Times Book Review Editors' Choice.

Featured on recommended reading lists by the New York Times • New York Post • Library Journal • Thrillist • Locus • USA TODAY
"The first great science fiction novel of 2020. " —NPR 

“As intellectually playful as the best of Thomas Pynchon and as sardonically warm as the best of Kurt Vonnegut. . . A masterful and humane gem of a novel.” —Shaun Hamill, author of A Cosmology of Monsters

Blending the piercing humor of Alexandra Kleeman and the jagged satire of Black Mirror, an audacious, eerily prescient debut novel that chronicles the rise and fall of a massive high-rise housing complex, and the lives it affected before - and after - its demise.

Standing nearly five hundred stories tall, Los Verticalés once bustled with life and excitement. Now this marvel of modern architecture and nontraditional urban planning has collapsed into a pile of rubble known as the Heap. In exchange for digging gear, a rehabilitated bicycle, and a small living stipend, a vast community of Dig Hands removes debris, trash, and bodies from the building’s mountainous remains, which span twenty acres of unincorporated desert land.

Orville Anders burrows into the bowels of the Heap to find his brother Bernard, the beloved radio DJ of Los Verticalés, who is alive and miraculously broadcasting somewhere under the massive rubble. For months, Orville has lived in a sea of campers that surrounds the Heap, working tirelessly to free Bernard—the only known survivor of the imploded city—whom he speaks to every evening, calling into his radio show.

The brothers’ conversations are a ratings bonanza, and the station’s parent company, Sundial Media, wants to boost its profits by having Orville slyly drop brand names into his nightly talks with Bernard. When Orville refuses, his access to Bernard is suddenly cut off, but strangely, he continues to hear his own voice over the airwaves, casually shilling products as “he” converses with Bernard.

What follows is an imaginative and darkly hilarious story of conspiracy, revenge, and the strange life and death of Los Verticalés that both captures the wonderful weirdness of community and the bonds that tie us together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Gravedigger's Daughter: Ghost stories and other otherworldly tales*




  








Ghosts gay and straight, living and dead, haunt the pages of this collection of tales set in five different locales and time periods.

Victorian London is the background for The Gravedigger’s Daughter, a novella-length thriller about an impoverished young woman raised in a cemetery and forced into the ghoulish life of a grave robber.

In Uncle Jack, the penniless nephew of a 1950s film star inherits his dead uncle’s mid-century modern house in Beverly Hills and gradually realizes that he is not the only one laying claim to the estate.

In The Selfie of Doralynne Gray, a selfie-obsessed woman is taken hostage by her own image.

A restoration project on a 500-year-old manor in Provence draws antiques-dealer Michael Fischer, the title character in Michael’s St. Michael into a terrifying encounter with a violent and unquiet past.

And when a homophobic teenager named Slayde destroys his gay neighbour’s cherished collection of garden gnomes, he learns to his horror that the gnomes in Gnome Man’s Land are not the gentle creatures everyone thinks they are.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fore Play *




  






Fasten your seatbelts for a rollicking ride with more twists and turns than a bowl of pretzels.

L.A.'s historic Bellstone Country Club is famous for its star-studded membership, championship golf course, and glamorous parties. Here, sexy golfer Mandy Manville is expected to win the club's Women's Golf Championship, which will qualify her to tee it up with legendary golfers in Scotland's Cialis Open. But when ex-college star golfer Jody Benson joins the club, Mandy's beautifully manicured nails become claws as she stops at nothing to keep the newcomer from entering the tournament. Meanwhile, the Bellstone president's bet on an upcoming heavyweight fight could cause an already struggling club to go bust. Add in a corrupt priest with a free membership, a down-and-out ex-movie star working as a caddy, an LAPD cop on the take, a pregnant stripper on the hunt for her baby's daddy, and you'll find yourself laughing, hooting, booing, cheering, and maybe even taking up golf!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat: Mastering the Elements of Good Cooking *




  








*More than 1 million copies sold * New York Times bestseller * Winner of the James Beard Award and multiple IACP Cookbook Awards * Available as a Netflix series *

Transform how you prep, cook, and think about food with this visionary master class in cooking by Samin Nosrat that distills decades of professional experience into just four simple elements—from the woman declared “America’s next great cooking teacher” by Alice Waters.

Featuring more than 100 recipes from Samin and more than 150 illustrations from acclaimed illustrator Wendy MacNaughton!

In the tradition of The Joy of Cooking and How to Cook Everything comes Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat, an ambitious new approach to cooking. Chef and writer Samin Nosrat has taught everyone from professional chefs to middle school kids to author Michael Pollan to cook using her revolutionary, yet simple, philosophy. Master the use of just four elements—Salt, which enhances flavor; Fat, which delivers flavor and generates texture; Acid, which balances flavor; and Heat, which ultimately determines the texture of food—and anything you cook will be delicious. By explaining the hows and whys of good cooking, Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat will teach and inspire a new generation of cooks how to confidently make better decisions in the kitchen and cook delicious meals with any ingredients, anywhere, at any time.

Echoing Samin’s own journey from culinary novice to award-winning chef, Salt, Fat Acid, Heat immediately bridges the gap between home and professional kitchens. With charming narrative, illustrated walkthroughs, and a lighthearted approach to kitchen science, Samin demystifies the four elements of good cooking for everyone. Refer to the canon of 100 essential recipes—and dozens of variations—to put the lessons into practice and make bright, balanced vinaigrettes, perfectly caramelized roast vegetables, tender braised meats, and light, flaky pastry doughs.

Destined to be a classic, Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat just might be the last cookbook you’ll ever need.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Crate: A Story of War, a Murder, and Justice *




  






The multiple award-winning account of Holocaust survival and present-day murder. “Evocative, and inspiring . . . So much more than a true crime.”—Steve Jackson, New York Times bestselling author

After surviving the horrors of the Holocaust—in ghettos, on death marches, and in concentration camps—a young couple seeks refuge in Canada. They settle into a new life, certain that the terrors of their past are behind them. They build themselves a cozy little cottage on a lake in Muskoka, a cottage that becomes emblematic of their victory over the Nazis. The charming retreat is a safe haven, a refuge from haunted memories.

That is, until a single act of unspeakable violence defiles their sanctuary. Poking around the dark crawl space beneath their cottage, they discover a wooden crate, nailed tightly shut and almost hidden from view. Nothing could have prepared them for the horror of the crate’s contents—or how the peace and tranquility of their lives would be shattered.

Now, their daughter, Deborah Vadas Levison, an award-winning journalist, tells the extraordinary account of her parents’ ordeals, both in one of the darkest times in world history and their present-day lives. Written in searing, lyrical prose, The Crate: A Story of War, a Murder, and Justice examines man’s seemingly limitless capacity for evil . . . but also, his capacity for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Kat and Mouse Murder Mysteries One to Four: Murder Undeniable, Murder Unexpected, Murder Unearthed, and Murder Untimely*




  








In one ebook volume: the first four books of the bestselling cosy series featuring the female sleuths of the Connection Investigation Agency.

Murder Undeniable

Katerina Rowe, a Deacon at the church in the sleepy village of Eyam, is happily married and her work is rewarding. But everything changes when she discovers the body of a man and a badly beaten woman, Beth, in the alleyway behind her husband’s pharmacy. With help from both Beth and her feisty grandmother, Doris, Kat finds herself trying to solve a baffling mystery.

Murder Unexpected

Kat and Beth, known as Mouse, have started a private investigation business in the sleepy village of Eyam. When a widow asks the sleuths for help, they find themselves searching for the birth mother of the widow’s husband—and are drawn into a deadly chase where nothing is what it seems.

Murder Unearthed

The local police have a double murder to contend with; two dead girls from the same village. Realising the murders aren’t linked, they summon the help of the Connection Investigation Agency, run by Kat, Mouse, and Doris. When it is discovered that one of the murdered girls was pregnant, the case takes an unexpected turn . . .

Murder Untimely

Early one morning, a body is discovered on the grounds of a local estate. The police soon learn that the victim is Nicola Armstrong, the mother of a child who disappeared ten years prior to her murder. The Connection investigators are brought in to help, but when a second body is found at Chatsworth, they must race against time to stop a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Keystone County Witches 2: Cozy Mysteries: A Witch Series *




  








Keystone County Witches 2 includes books 4 - 6 in the fun cozy mystery series, Keystone County Witches.
Welcome to Keystone County, Pennsylvania—where magic is real, but not everybody uses it. The Brody family are new age witches who love tarot, essential oils, crystals, candle magic, energy, and more.

Enjoy a fun cast of quirky characters as they work through puzzling mysteries in a series of three more stories featuring magic and mayhem, and of course Phoenix the cat. This set offers books 4, 5, and 6 in the playful, ongoing cozy mystery series Keystone County Witches.

Included:
A Randomly Organized Witch, Book 4
A Clearly Misunderstood Witch, Book 5
An Oddly Familiar Witch, Book 6


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hotel California (The Music and Murder Mystery Series) *




  








Featuring a new Jack Reacher story by Andrew Child!

A dangerous drifter, a hired gun, a grisly corpse—you never know who you’ll run into at the Hotel California.
Eight deliciously talented mystery authors have lent their skills of crafting murder and suspense to this collection of gripping short stories. Each of these eight provocative tales is designed to entertain and mystify—and maybe even chill you to your core. Get lost in the wild imaginations of such New York Times bestselling writers as Andrew Child, Heather Graham, Reed Farrel Coleman, and John Gilstrap, plus authors Rick Bleiweiss, Jennifer Dornbush, Amanda Flower, and Don Bruns. From the titular tale “Hotel California” to a new, original Jack Reacher adventure, these stories have a little something for every mystery lover.

Go ahead. Check in, enjoy some room service, and stay until the very last tantalizing page. Just don’t forget to search the closet or behind the curtains.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest (Millennium Series Book 3)*




  








#1 NATIONAL BESTSELLER • In this “thoroughly gripping read” (New York Times),Lisbeth Salander lies in critical condition in a Swedish hospital, a bullet in her head. But she's fighting for her life in more ways than one: if and when she recovers, she'll stand trial for three murders.

With the help of Mikael Blomkvist, she'll need to identify those in authority who have allowed the vulnerable, like herself, to suffer abuse and violence. And, on her own, she'll seek revenge—against the man who tried to killer her and against the corrupt government institutions that nearly destroyed her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Furmidable Foes: A Mrs. Murphy Mystery *




  








Mary Minor “Harry” Harristeen is on the hunt for a killer with a deadly green thumb when a day in the garden turns fatal in this exciting new mystery from Rita Mae Brown and her feline co-author Sneaky Pie Brown. 

Spring arrives in northern Virginia, and as the ground thaws and the peonies begin to bloom a bright magenta, the women of St. Luke’s Lutheran Church prepare for a Homecoming celebration like no other. Harry, Susan Tucker, and their friends are busy planting flowers and trimming hedges to get the church grounds in shape for the big day.

But a note of a menace mars the beautiful spring: The brewery owned by Janice Childs and Mags Nielsen, two members of the gardening committee, gets robbed, with hundreds of dollars in merchandise taken off their delivery trucks in the dead of night. Is this the work of a random thief? Or is something more sinister afoot?

When Jeannie Cordle drops dead at a charity auction, poisoned by a fatal weed, Harry’s worst suspicions are confirmed: a killer lurks in their midst, one with a keen understanding of poisonous plants. Although she can’t yet prove it, Harry knows the murder is related to the thefts at Bottom’s Up Brewery.

With help from her feline sidekicks, Mrs. Murphy and Pewter, as well as Tee Tucker the corgi and sweet puppy Pirate, Harry sets out to find the weed in St. Luke’s garden—and stop a killer before they can strike again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Her Frozen Cry: A totally pulse-pounding crime thriller (Detective Amanda Steele Book 5) *




  








The moon shines through the open window, bathing the woman in pale light. Blood-red wine from a shattered glass soaks into the cream blanket beside her, and her dull eyes stare vacantly at the framed photograph in her hand.

When beautiful wife and mother Alicia Gordon is found dead in a remote woodland cabin, Detective Amanda Steele is shocked to discover that she knows the husband. Amanda hasn’t spoken to Tony since she lost the love of her own life seven years ago, and seeing tragedy tearing her old friend’s family apart brings back so many painful memories.

Alicia was alone when she died, but she was so young, and Amanda can’t help feeling suspicious. Then she discovers that Alicia’s sleep medication had been tampered with, slowly poisoning her over several days. Amanda wants to trust that the sorrow on Tony’s face is real, but the more she digs into his marriage, the more it seems that he had opportunity, and motive…

Interviewing one of Alicia’s old colleagues, Amanda is shaken to her core when the woman suddenly collapses in her arms, dying in seconds from a lethal dose of the same poison that killed Alicia. But what could link this woman to Tony?

With her partner blaming Amanda for not arresting Tony immediately, she needs to prove that he isn’t the killer, or accept that the second woman’s death could be on her hands. She’s running out of time and leads when she discovers threatening messages sent to both victims. It’s the final clue to unmasking the most twisted killer Amanda has ever come up against, and to stop them she’ll have to risk everything…

A heart-pounding crime thriller perfect for fans of Angela Marsons, Robert Dugoni and Rachel Caine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Know You: A Novel of Suspense*




  








This “fascinating, compulsively readable domestic suspense” set in London “will absolutely appeal to fans of Liane Moriarty and B.A. Paris” as it asks readers: How well do you know your friends? (Booklist)

That picture you posted?
I’ve seen it.
That location you tagged?
I’ve been there.
I know everything about your life . . .
And I’m going to destroy it.

A recent transplant from sunny California, life in the London suburbs is not what Taylor Watson expected. Far from the West End shops and city lights she imagined, she finds herself pregnant and lonely, with a husband frequently away on business and only social media to keep her company. It’s only after Taylor joins a book club and a walking group, that she finally starts to make some real-life friends.

Before long, Taylor’s hanging out with Anna, Sarah, Simon, and Caroline but, as her pregnancy progresses and her friendships blossom, a sense of unease develops. Nothing’s ever quite as it seems on the surface, and it soon becomes clear that Taylor’s new friends have secrets. One appears to be after Taylor’s husband, another’s always putting her down, and then there’s the question of Simon. Could he have feelings for Taylor?

But far more worryingly, one of the group’s not being too careful what they post on social media—and another is watching all too closely. Who’s stalking who . . . and why?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rogue Operator (Special Agent Dylan Kane Thrillers Book 1) *




  








“Dylan Kane leaves James Bond in his dust!”

★★★★★ FROM AWARD WINNING USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY ★★★★★

IN ORDER TO SAVE THE COUNTRY HE LOVES, DYLAN KANE MUST FIRST BETRAY IT.

Three top secret research scientists are presumed dead in a boating accident, but the kidnapping of their families the same day raises questions the FBI and local police can’t answer, leaving them waiting for a ransom demand that will never come.

Central Intelligence Agency Analyst Chris Leroux stumbles upon the story, and finds a phone conversation that was never supposed to happen. When he reports it to his boss, the National Clandestine Services Chief, he is uncharacteristically reprimanded for conducting an unauthorized investigation and told to leave it to the FBI.

But he can’t let it go.

For he knows something the FBI doesn’t.

One of the scientists is alive.

Leroux makes a call to his childhood friend, CIA Special Agent Dylan Kane, leading to a race across the globe to stop a conspiracy reaching the highest levels of political and corporate America, that if not stopped, could lead to war with an enemy armed with a weapon far worse than anything in the American arsenal, with the potential to not only destroy the world, but consume it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*State Sanctioned (Special Agent Dylan Kane Thrillers Book 8 ) *




  








“Dylan Kane leaves James Bond in his dust!”

★★★★★ FROM AWARD WINNING USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY ★★★★★

IN 1988, ROGUE ELEMENTS OF THE KGB AND CIA ATTEMPTED TO ASSASSINATE THE SOVIET LEADER.
THEY FAILED.
AND TODAY, THE FEW WHO KNOW THE TRUTH MUST BE SILENCED.

In 1988, young CIA Agent Leif Morrison stumbles upon an assassination plot while providing security for the Moscow Summit between President Ronald Reagan and Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev. Unsure of whom he can trust, he takes matters into his own hands and almost dies in the process.

But the plot is foiled, and history unfolds as it should.

Today, those few souls who know the truth of what happened in 1988 are targeted in what appear to be state sanctioned attacks, and unless they can be stopped, Morrison, now the CIA National Clandestine Service Chief, will die a horrible death to prevent a terrible secret from becoming public.

That members of the CIA and KGB cooperated to prolong the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Atlantean Artifact (Harvey Bennett Thrillers Book 6) *




  








Ancient conspiracy theories. Neo-Nazis. Nonstop action.

Harvey Bennett and his CSO team receive a distress call from their friend, Sarah Lindgren: Her father has been kidnapped. Worse, she believes his kidnapping is only the tip of the iceberg.

From Santorini to Egypt, Michigan to Athens, The Atlantean Artifact is a nail-biting mystery/thriller of epic proportions!

Harvey Bennett is back in his most intense adventure yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.


*The Book of Bones (Harvey Bennett Thrillers 7) *





  








THE SONS OF GOD ONCE WALKED AMONG US

A dark thread runs through the history of humanity, and it will change everything.

“They were on the earth in those days—and also afterward—when the sons of God went to the daughters of humans and had children by them. They were the heroes of old, men of renown…”—Genesis 6:4

When Harvey Bennett’s friend is taken hostage, Harvey’s mission appears to be simple:
Find theBook of Bones—a lost dialog of Plato that details the rise and fall of the Atlantean civilization.
But Harvey is not the only one looking for this lost and ancient tome. Powerful forces want it for their own dark purpose, and for the terrifying secret it contains—a truth hidden for centuries, and one that will change everything we know about human history.

HARVEY BENNETT IS ABOUT TO UNRAVEL THE MYSTERY OF THE BOOK OF BONES.AND THE TRUTH MAY KILL HIM.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Cain Conspiracy (Harvey Bennett Thrillers Book 8 ) *





  








In Peru, an entire village population disappears overnight.

Nearby, Vicente Garza has been working on something in a top-secret base.

Harvey Bennett wants to find out what it is.

For years Garza has been building his private security firm, Ravenshadow, and he has been working with scientists and investors to bring new defense technology into the world — and sell it to the highest bidder.

He's outdone himself this time, and the results are terrifying.

Harvey "Ben" Bennett and his Civilian Special Operations team travel to Peru to figure out what it is Garza's been working on, and then figure out how to stop him.

When they get there, they quickly realize that things are not what they seem. Their fears turn to terror when they find out that not only can they not stop it...

They also cannot escape it.

Science, religion, and history collide... in a terrifying finale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Kindred: Neanderthal Life, Love, Death and Art (Bloomsbury Sigma)*





  








** WINNER OF THE PEN HESSELL-TILTMAN PRIZE 2021 **

'Beautiful, evocative, authoritative.' Professor Brian Cox

'Important reading not just for anyone interested in these ancient cousins of ours, but also for anyone interested in humanity.' Yuval Noah Harari

Kindred is the definitive guide to the Neanderthals. Since their discovery more than 160 years ago, Neanderthals have metamorphosed from the losers of the human family tree to A-list hominins.

Rebecca Wragg Sykes uses her experience at the cutting-edge of Palaeolithic research to share our new understanding of Neanderthals, shoving aside clichés of rag-clad brutes in an icy wasteland. She reveals them to be curious, clever connoisseurs of their world, technologically inventive and ecologically adaptable. Above all, they were successful survivors for more than 300,000 years, during times of massive climatic upheaval.

Much of what defines us was also in Neanderthals, and their DNA is still inside us. Planning, co-operation, altruism, craftsmanship, aesthetic sense, imagination, perhaps even a desire for transcendence beyond mortality. Kindred does for Neanderthals what Sapiens did for us, revealing a deeper, more nuanced story where humanity itself is our ancient, shared inheritance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Over the Edge of the World: Magellan's Terrifying Circumnavigation of the Globe *




  








“A first-rate historical page turner.” —New York Times Book Review

The acclaimed and bestselling account of Ferdinand Magellan’s historic 60,000-mile ocean voyage.

Ferdinand Magellan's daring circumnavigation of the globe in the sixteenth century was a three-year odyssey filled with sex, violence, and amazing adventure. Now in Over the Edge of the World, prize-winning biographer and journalist Laurence Bergreen entwines a variety of candid, firsthand accounts, bringing to life this groundbreaking and majestic tale of discovery that changed both the way explorers would henceforth navigate the oceans and history itself.

Now updated to include a new introduction commemorating the 500th anniversary of Magellan’s voyage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hear That Lonesome Whistle Blow: The Epic Story of the Transcontinental Railroads *




  








“A fascinating story” of the railways that linked America from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (The Washington Post).

Hear that Lonesome Whistle Blow unspools the history of the beginnings of the American railroad system. By the mid-nineteenth century, settlers in Missouri and California were separated by a vast landscape that dwarfed and isolated them, conquerable only by “the demonic power of the Iron Horse and its bands of iron track.” Although the building of the great railroad is commonly known as a story of romance, adventure, and progress, it also has a dark side, as profiteers decimated American Indian tribes, exploited workers, and destroyed ecosystems. Despite this, by the turn of the twentieth century, five major railroads would span the continent. This account vividly illustrates the railroad builders’ breathtaking skill, ambition, and ingenuity. . Brown compellingly tells a high-stakes tale, an exhilarating history that still holds lessons for today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Periscope Patrol: The Saga of the Malta Force Submarines *




  







The Malta Force submarines had the vital task of interrupting German and Italian convoys crossing the Mediterranean to resupply Rommel and his Army in North Africa. The outcome of the Desert War depended on this.Operations from the beleaguered island were hazardous both at sea and in port. The Naval Base was under constant air attack. Due to the courage and tenacity of the crews by the time the Malta-based submarines were at full strength a staggering 50% of Axis shipping bound for Africa failed to arrive at its destination. The submarines sank some 75 enemy vessels totalling 400,000 tons.Periscope Patrol picks out the highlights of their actions and sets them against the bombed-out background of Malta, the island awarded the George Cross for its single handed stand. This is a hugely readable and informative account of submarine warfare at its toughest and roughest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The History of the British 'U' Class Submarine *




  







Originally designed in 1934 for anti-submarine training, by the end of the war 72 U-Class subs had been commissioned; 17 were lost to the enemy, and 3 in accidents. Manned by crews from seven nations' navies, they served worldwide, and never more successfully than in the Mediterranean. This book is the definitive study of this class of submarine and the men who serve on them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Nazis' Winter Warfare on the Eastern Front, 1941–1945: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  








Graphically describes the appalling hardships faced by German troops on the Eastern Front 1941-1945.

Hitler’s shock decision to launch the Axis invasion of the Soviet Union on 22 June 1941 was arguably the turning point of the Second World War. Spectacular early victories saw the Nazis close in on Moscow but the Soviet 1941/42 winter counter offensive changed the odds entirely. Without doubt Russian winter conditions were a major factor compounded by the Germans’ woeful lack of preparedness. As this fascinating book reveals, Wehrmacht and SS units only began to be issued with winter clothing in late 1941 and many had to improvise well into 1942. In an attempt to restore morale adversely affected by the harsh conditions and military reversals ‘The Winter Warfare Handbook’ (Winter Buch) was produced in 1942 and extracts are quoted in this work. Commanders had to adapt to the snow, freezing conditions and, almost worse, the impassable roads during the melt. With customary thoroughness and drastic measures the Germans largely mastered the climatic challenges but nothing could mask the reality of the ruthless and numerically superior enemy that they faced.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Naval Warfare in the English Channel, 1939–1945 *




  







From the year 1066 the English Channel has provided Great Britain with a natural defensive barrier, but never more than in the early days of World War Two. This book relates how the Royal Navy defended that vital seaway throughout the war. From the early days of the Dover Patrols, through the traumas of the Dunkirk evacuation, the battles of the Channel convoys; the war against the E-boats and U-boats; the tragic raids at Dieppe and St Nazaire; the escape of the German battle-fleet; coastal convoys; the Normandy landings and the final liberation of the Channel Islands. Many wartime photographs, charts and tables add to this superb account of this bitterly contested narrow sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Second U-Boat Flotilla *




  







Fritz-Julius Lemp's tragic sinking of the Athenia in a Second U-Boat Flotilla boat opened Germany's U-boat war against England. The following six years of bitter combat found the flotilla at the forefront of distant operations. Leading the attack, Legendary commanders such as Albrecht Achilles, Werner Hartenstein and Reinhard Hardegen littered the Atlantic and Indian Oceans with the twisted steel of sunken ships. Drawn extensively from various war diaries and veterans' personal reminiscences, the Second U-Boat Flotilla describes the tumultuous fortunes of the most successful unit of Karl Donitz's Grey Wolves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Diving Stations: The Story of Captain George Hunt and the Ultor *




  







Diving Stations is the inspiring story of Captain George Hunts career. Born in Uganda and then educated in Glasgow, he was determined to join the Navy and at 13 years old he entered HMS Conway.His prewar years saw him serving worldwide. In 1939, on the outbreak of war he was already serving in submarines. Over the next six years he was rammed twice, sunk once and had hundred of depth charges dropped around him. He gave more than he got! While in command of the Unity Class Submarine Ultor—mainly in the Mediterranean—he and his crew accounted for an astonishing 20 enemy vessels sunk by torpedo and 8 by gunfire as well as damaging another 4 ships. His fifteenth mission was described by the Admiralty as unsurpassed in the Annals of the Mediterranean Submarine Flotilla.After the War George continued his distinguished naval career becoming Senior Naval Officer West Indies (SNOWI). He emigrated to Australia where he lives today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Final Patrol: True Stories of World War II Submarines *




  








During World War II, the U.S. Navy's submarine service suffered the highest casualty percentage of all the American armed forces, losing one in five submariners.

But despite the odds, these underwater warriors accounted for almost 60 percent of Japanese shipping losses, and were a major factor in winning the war. 16 U.S. submarines - and one German U-Boat - that saw action during WWII are now open to the public. Most have been restored and authentically equipped.

Final Patrol takes a fascinating look at these subs and the personal stories of the brave sailors who lived, fought, and often died in them. Now, visitors can climb into these cramped steel cylinders, peer through their torpedo tubes, and imagine diving under the sea - perhaps for the last time - to stalk a fanatical enemy who threatened our nation's freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wingate and the Chindits: Redressing the Balance (The Crucible of Leadership Book 3) *




  








"David Rooney has done Wingate’s memory a signal service." The Spectator.

Major General Orde Wingate, DSO and two bars, who had created and personally led the Chindits, was killed in an air accident in 1944, at the height of the second Chindit campaign.

General Slim joined the world-wide tributes paid to Wingate: but by 1956, to the distress of the Chindits, in his book Defeat Into Victory, Slim was dismissive of Wingate. What had happened to change Slim's mind so completely?

David Rooney examines the life and achievements of a maverick soldier who inspired loyalty in some, hostility in others. Rooney's thoughtful and diligent research throws new light on Wingate’s intriguing character, discovers why Slim changed his mind, and discloses details of the vendetta by which the military establishment, in the years after his death and following the viciously critical attack in the Official History, attempted to destroy Wingate’s reputation.

Rooney draws a balanced portrait of a military mind of daring originality, deserving of a better letter.

This seminal work of military history is not only an insightful portrait of a unique British commander, but it is essential reading for anyone interested in the Second World War, special forces and the history of the British Army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/20/22.

Currently $2.

*Empire of Secrets: British Intelligence, the Cold War, and the Twilight of Empire *





  








The renowned espionage historian offers “a gripping account of British intelligence during the last days of empire” (The Daily Telegraph).

Drawing on a wealth of newly declassified records and hitherto overlooked personal papers, intelligence expert Calder Walton offers a compelling and authoritative history of Britain’s espionage activities after World War II. A major addition to intelligence literature, this is the first book to utilize records from the Foreign Office’s secret archive, which contains some of the darkest and most shameful secrets from the last days of Britain’s empire.

Working clandestinely, MI5 operatives helped to prop up newly independent states across the globe against a ceaseless campaign of Communist subversion. Though the CIA is often assumed to be the principal actor against the Soviet Union through the Cold War, Britain plays a key role through its so-called “special relationship” with the United States.

In Empire of Secrets, Walton sheds new light on everything from violent counterinsurgencies fought by British forces in the jungles of Malaya and Kenya, to urban warfare campaigns conducted in Palestine and the Arabian Peninsula. The stories here have chilling contemporary resonance, detailing the use and abuse of intelligence by governments that oversaw state-sanctioned terrorism, wartime rendition, and “enhanced” interrogation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/21/22.

Currently $2.

*Solomon's Arrow: A Novel *




  








It’s the mid-twenty-first century. The oceans are rising, the world’s population is growing, terrorist organizations are running rampant, and it has become readily apparent that humanity’s destructive nature is at the heart of the matter.

When all faith in humanity seems lost, a startling proposal is announced: Solomon Chavez, the mysterious son of the world’s first trillionaire, announces that he, backed by a consortium of governments and wealthy donors, will build an interstellar starship—one that will convey a select group of six thousand individuals, all under the age of fifty, with no living relatives, to a recently discovered planet in the Epsilon Eridani star system. His goal is lofty: to build a colony that will ensure the survival of the human race. However, Solomon Chavez has a secret that he doesn’t dare share with the rest of the world.

With the launch date rapidly approaching, great odds must be overcome so that the starship Solomon’s Arrow can fulfill what the human race has dreamed of for millennia: reaching for the stars. The goal is noble, but looming on the horizon are threats nobody could have imagined—ones that may spell the end of all human life and end the universe as we know it.

Filled with action, suspense, and characters that will live on in the imagination, Solomon’s Arrow will leave readers breathless, while at the same time questioning what humanity’s true goals should be: reaching for the stars, or exploring the limits of the human mind?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Five Portraits (Xanth Book 39) *




  








The magical land of Xanth is in peril in this follow-up to Board Stiff by New York Times–bestselling author Piers Anthony.

“It occurs to me that you folk are no ordinary group,” the troll said.

“We're on a special mission to eliminate the last of the anti-pun virus. We are a bit unusual.”

Astrid Basilisk-Cockatrice is the daughter of anonymous parents who whiled away a dull minute by generating her on a warm compost pile, then went their own deadly ways, never to see her or each other again. She found herself a soul, but her gaze is fatal and her touch is toxic. That’s not so strange in the Land of Xanth, where everyone has a unique magical talent, and charms, curses, and enchanted puzzles lie around every corner.

Now, Astrid and her companions are finishing the cleanup of a virus that ravaged the puns of Xanth, and new Quests are already popping up. For instance, Astrid is attempting to fulfill her mission in life, if only she can figure out what that is. And then there’s the missing Question from the Good Magician’s Book of Answers. Not to mention the small matter of a Demon Wager regarding the impending destruction of Xanth. But it’s nothing Astrid and her motley crew of lovely maidens and strapping men can’t handle . . . they hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ghost Writer in the Sky (The Xanth Novels Book 41) *




  








The Night Colt has one ambition: to deliver dreams to the deserving. Unfortunately, only Night Mares can take on this task, and the Colt has no hope of leading his own herd if he can’t get any practice. . . . So he’s struck a deal with a Mundane. During the hours when the Night Mares rest—dusk and dawn—the duo plants stories in the air, compelling the people of Xanth to enact them—whether they want to or not. Unwilling to participate in these fantasies, the princesses of Xanth, Dawn and Eve, come up with a plan to fight the menacing pair, but they’ll need the help of two unlikely heroes to succeed.

In Mundania, a mysterious painting entrances Ordinary People Tartan and Tara. But why do they each see something different when they look at it? They quickly learn that it’s not a painting after all, but a portal to a magical world. With nothing to lose, they climb through the portal into Xanth and are met with a plea to help stop the Night Colt and his ghost writer.

Tartan and Tara don’t hesitate to join the quest to save Xanth from the ultimate pun-tastrophe. Together with their new friends, they’ll begin a journey full of magic and romance—and, of course, puns—that will lead them to a long-lost prince, a beautiful dragoness, the goddess Isis, and a demon named Ted.

With rip-roaring humor and nonstop adventure, the newest addition to Piers Anthony’s popular Xanth series is sure to enchant fans of epic fantasy.

Ghost Writer in the Sky is the 41st book in the Xanth series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mongrels: A Novel *




  








FINALIST FOR THE SHIRLEY JACKSON AWARD * FINALIST FOR THE BRAM STOKER AWARD * FINALIST FOR THE THIS IS HORROR AWARD * HONORABLE MENTION, LOCUS AWARDS * NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF 2016 BY TOR.COM AND BOOK RIOT

A spellbinding and darkly humorous coming-of-age story about an unusual boy, whose family lives on the fringe of society and struggles to survive in a hostile world that shuns and fears them.

He was born an outsider, like the rest of his family. Poor yet resilient, he lives in the shadows with his aunt Libby and uncle Darren, folk who stubbornly make their way in a society that does not understand or want them. They are mongrels, mixed blood, neither this nor that. The boy at the center of Mongrels must decide if he belongs on the road with his aunt and uncle, or if he fits with the people on the other side of the tracks.

For ten years, he and his family have lived a life of late-night exits and narrow escapes--always on the move across the South to stay one step ahead of the law. But the time is drawing near when Darren and Libby will finally know if their nephew is like them or not. And the close calls they've been running from for so long are catching up fast now. Everything is about to change.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Gumption: Relighting the Torch of Freedom with America's Gutsiest Troublemakers *




  








The star of Parks and Recreation and author of the New York Times bestseller Paddle Your Own Canoe returns with a second book that humorously highlights twenty-one figures from our nation’s history, from her inception to present day—Nick’s personal pantheon of “great Americans.”

To millions of people, Nick Offerman is America. Both Nick and his character, Ron Swanson, are known for their humor and patriotism in equal measure.

After the great success of his autobiography, Paddle Your Own Canoe, Offerman now focuses on the lives of those who inspired him. From George Washington to Willie Nelson, he describes twenty-one heroic figures and why they inspire in him such great meaning. He combines both serious history with light-hearted humor—comparing, say, Benjamin Franklin’s abstinence from daytime drinking to his own sage refusal to join his construction crew in getting plastered on the way to work. The subject matter also allows Offerman to expound upon his favorite topics, which readers love to hear—areas such as religion, politics, woodworking and handcrafting, agriculture, creativity, philosophy, fashion, and, of course, meat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Home: A Memoir of My Early Years *







Since her first appearance on screen in Mary Poppins, Julie Andrews has played a series of memorable roles that have endeared her to generations. But she has never told the story of her life before fame. Until now.
In Home: A Memoir of My Early Years, Julie takes her readers on a warm, moving, and often humorous journey from a difficult upbringing in war-torn Britain to the brink of international stardom in America. Her memoir begins in 1935, when Julie was born to an aspiring vaudevillian mother and a teacher father, and takes readers to 1962, when Walt Disney himself saw her on Broadway and cast her as the world's most famous nanny.

Along the way, she weathered the London Blitz of World War II; her parents' painful divorce; her mother's turbulent second marriage to Canadian tenor Ted Andrews, and a childhood spent on radio, in music halls, and giving concert performances all over England. Julie's professional career began at the age of twelve, and in 1948 she became the youngest solo performer ever to participate in a Royal Command Performance before the Queen. When only eighteen, she left home for the United States to make her Broadway debut in The Boy Friend, and thus began her meteoric rise to stardom.

Home is filled with numerous anecdotes, including stories of performing in My Fair Lady with Rex Harrison on Broadway and in the West End, and in Camelot with Richard Burton on Broadway; her first marriage to famed set and costume designer Tony Walton, culminating with the birth of their daughter, Emma; and the call from Hollywood and what lay beyond.

Julie Andrews' career has flourished over seven decades. From her legendary Broadway performances, to her roles in such iconic films as The Sound of Music, Mary Poppins, Thoroughly Modern Millie, Hawaii, 10, and The Princess Diaries, to her award-winning television appearances, multiple album releases, concert tours, international humanitarian work, best-selling children's books, and championship of literacy, Julie's influence spans generations. Today, she lives with her husband of thirty-eight years, the acclaimed writer/director Blake Edwards; they have five children and seven grandchildren.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*From the Corner of His Eye: A Novel*




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A thrilling and emotionally powerful novel from the author of the Jane Hawk series

“A literary miracle . . . a tapestry of intrigue and suspense.”—The Boston Globe

His birth was marked by wonder and tragedy. He sees beauty and terror beyond our deepest dreams. His story will change the way you see the world.

Bartholomew Lampion is born on a day of tragedy and terror that will mark his family forever. All agree that his unusual eyes are the most beautiful they have ever seen. On this same day, a thousand miles away, a ruthless man learns that he has a mortal enemy named Bartholomew. He embarks on a relentless search to find this enemy, a search that will consume his life. And a girl is born from a brutal rape, her destiny mysteriously linked to Barty and the man who stalks him.

At the age of three, Barty Lampion is blinded when surgeons remove his eyes to save him from a fast-spreading cancer. As he copes with his blindness and proves to be a prodigy, his mother counsels him that all things happen for a reason and that every person’s life has an effect on every other person’s, in often unknowable ways.

At thirteen, Bartholomew regains his sight. How he regains it, why he regains it, and what happens as his amazing life unfolds and entwines with others results in a breathtaking journey of courage, heart-stopping suspense, and high adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Perfect Parents: An utterly addictive psychological thriller*




  








I gave them my baby… but can I trust them?

Giving away my child is the hardest decision I have ever had to make. But when I move into the Thorpes’ stunning home so they can support me through the pregnancy, it seems like they are everything I could have hoped for. They cook me delicious, healthy meals and make sure I’m getting the best medical care. They never question my background, or why I am giving them my child.

But before long, I begin to wonder if something is very wrong with the Thorpes. I try to ignore how Travis lets his hand linger on mine for a little too long, and how Marcia comes to check on me during the night. I tell myself that when they control and monitor my movements, it’s just because they care.

Keeping my baby safe and making sure they are going to the perfect family means everything to me. But when a threatening note turns up outside my door and I begin to unravel the Thorpes’ secrets, I realise I may not make it out of here alive.

After everything I’ve been through, I’m not going to give up without a fight. And I’ll do anything to keep my baby safe…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Ex-Husband *




  








From international bestselling author Karen Hamilton comes another pulse-pounding domestic thriller set against a lush, tropical backdrop as a woman fleeing her past as a con artist finds herself trapped aboard a cruise ship with someone who not only knows about that past, but will stop at nothing to get revenge.

It’s an offer she can’t refuse…and might not survive.

Charlotte has an unsavory past, but she’s on the straight and narrow these days. She was so young then—she married the wrong man, falling for Sam’s sweet-talking charm and charisma, and got caught up in his con artist games.

If only she’d left him before things went too far.

Now Sam is missing. But before he disappeared, he left urgent, cryptic messages about someone threatening him—someone who has been threatening Charlotte, too.
So Charlotte takes a job as a personal assistant for an engagement party aboard a private luxury cruise ship, the Cleobella, to get far away from anyone who means her harm.

But as the Cleobella sails through its glittering destinations, increasingly sinister events haunt the guests, and the turquoise waves and sun-drenched beaches give way to something darker. Someone knows what Charlotte did. Is it the blushing bride? The seemingly placid mother-in-law? Or the mysterious heiress?

Someone knows, and someone wants revenge—before the ship reaches its final port.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mr Nice: A gripping, shocking psychological thriller *




  








Your worst nightmare is about to come true...

When Megan discovers that her young daughter is missing, she thinks that her ex-husband is to blame.
But was it someone else entirely?

Someone out for revenge? Someone with a grudge?

As DI Laura Kesey begins her investigation, she discovers that the case is infinitely more wicked than she could ever have imagined.

The clock is ticking.

But will Kesey find Lottie before it’s too late?

It’s every parent’s worst nightmare. The greater the evil, the deadlier the game.

_Please note this is a re-release of Mr Nice_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*SEAL Team Six The Novel: #4*



  








SEAL TEAM SIX: DUTY ELSEWERE
The adventures continue….

New York Times Best-Selling Author Chuck Dixon is considered one of the most prolific writers in the history of the comics medium and is perhaps best known for his decade-long run on multiple Batman titles. He is the co-author of the best-selling Robert Jordan New Spring and Wheel of Time Graphic Novels. He is the co-creator of the Batman villain Bane and currently writes GI Joe.

They are highly trained. Their missions are classified. They are our best and last hope. Yet they do not exist. Follow Seal Team Six as they train, hunt and fight an enemy who reaches out from the most remote corners of the world to murder and maim. These highly-trained, military men are the unknown heroes who endure unimaginable hardship and murderous combat to protect our homeland.

In Seal Team Six: Duty Elsewhere, the team is divided as Manny and Heath go on a personal mission of vengeance that takes them into the brutal world of the narco cartels. This one is off-the-record and on American soil and the pair won't stop until full payback is made and to hell with posse comitatus. The two SEALs face overwhelming odds and their own personal demons as they stalk their prey from the city streets to the high desert. Priest leads the rest of the team into the jungle of the Philippines in search of a downed drone packed with sensitive intelligence. The stakes are life and death for thousands of innocents and the team is outnumbered and outgunned once again in a hostile land. Action in the homeland and overseas as the team splits up to do bad things to bad people!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sam Harris Adventure Boxset volumes 5, 6 and 7: Classic Adventure novels (Sam Harris Adventure Boxsets Book 3) *




  








An endless cave, a country striven by civil war, and scandal in the city, geologist Sam Harris has her work cut out in this trio of standalone full-length adventure novels

Follow the adventures of Sam Harris where her postings to remote and dangerous countries lead to adventure mystery and intrigue. Can she overcome corruption, cultural clashes and violence to come out on top?

If you like Indiana Jones, you'll love these exciting adventures with realistic storylines, set in an exotic location before modern technology.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Corps Justice *




  








WAR MADE HIM...
BUT IT'S THE FIGHT FOR HOME THAT WILL TRULY TEST HIM.

The first heart-stopping novel in the USA Today & Amazon million plus copy bestselling Corps Justice thriller series.

Navy Cross recipient Cal Stokes returns from war a humble hero, ready to live out his days in peace. If only it were that easy. Evil soon rears its ugly head and plunges the Marine into the fight for his life, casting him into the darkness. When he comes to, he must use his well-honed skills to take the battle to the enemy, to fight for what is right. He must seek his own brand of justice, laws be damned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Doomsday Medallion: A VanOps Thriller - #3 *




  








The next standalone installment of the #1 international bestselling "Da Vinci Code meets Tomb Raider" VanOps thriller series is a heart-stopping story of spies, lies, and family ties.

HONORABLE MENTION - SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA BOOK AWARDS
THRILLER FINALIST - BOOK EXCELLENCE AWARDS
GLOBAL THRILLER FINALIST - CHANTICLEER INTERNATIONAL BOOK AWARDS

Sixteenth-century French prophet Nostradamus predicted the Great Fire of London, Napoleon’s conquest, Hitler’s rule, and the atomic bomb. Can the VanOps team keep the old seer’s secrets out of blood-stained hands?

Aikido black belt Maddy Marshall is celebrating the completion of her black ops training when news of a military takeover in the South China Sea shocks the world because it was predicted by a sixteen-year-old French student. When intel chatter spells danger to Avril, the young seer, VanOps Director Bowman assigns Marshall and her twin brother, Will Argones, to protect the girl.

Emotions between the siblings are running hot due to their aunt’s recent stroke, which has reminded them of the childhood accident that scarred both his chin and her heart. Tensions ratchet higher when they arrive at Avril’s home to find the instant social media star has been kidnapped, leaving them with only clenched fists and cryptic clues that lead to a formula encoded on an etched-bronze medallion.

While Taiwan fears an invasion that will set off an apocalyptic chain of events, Marshall and Argones race through medieval French towns, Italian cathedrals, and ancient Greek temples attempting to find Avril before their enemies use the girl to discover the Holy Grail of military intelligence. If the team fails, they won’t need a crystal ball to know millions of innocent souls will be destined to join Nostradamus in the afterlife.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How the Earth Turned Green: A Brief 3.8-Billion-Year History of Plants *







This “amazing and wonderful book” explores the evolutionary history of photosynthesis in a grand story of how the world became the verdant place we know (Choice).

On this blue planet, long before dinosaurs reigned, tiny green organisms populated the ancient oceans. Fossil and phylogenetic evidence suggests that chlorophyll, the green pigment responsible for coloring these organisms, has been in existence for some 85% of Earth’s long history—that is, for roughly 3.5 billion years. In How the Earth Turned Green, Joseph E. Armstrong traces the history of these verdant organisms, which many would call plants, from their ancient beginnings to the diversity of green life that inhabits the Earth today.

Using an evolutionary framework, How the Earth Turned Green addresses questions such as: Should all green organisms be considered plants? Why do these organisms look the way they do? How are they related to one another and to other chlorophyll-free organisms? How do they reproduce? How have they changed and diversified over time? And how has the presence of green organisms changed the Earth’s ecosystems? With engaging prose and astonishing breadth, as well as informative diagrams and illustrations, How the Earth Turned Green demonstrates “how the Earth blossomed into such an incredible world that most of us simply take for granted” (San Francisco Book Review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*1877: America's Year of Living Violently *




  








“[A] powerful examination of a nation trying to make sense of the complex changes and challenges of the post–Civil War era.” —Carol Berkin, author of A Brilliant Solution: Inventing the American Constitution

In 1877—a decade after the Civil War—not only was the United States gripped by a deep depression, but the country was also in the throes of nearly unimaginable violence and upheaval, marking the end of the brief period known as Reconstruction and reestablishing white rule across the South. In the wake of the contested presidential election of 1876, white supremacist mobs swept across the South, killing and driving out the last of the Reconstruction state governments. A strike involving millions of railroad workers turned violent as it spread from coast to coast, and for a moment seemed close to toppling the nation’s economic structure.

Celebrated historian Michael A. Bellesiles reveals that the fires of that fated year also fueled a hothouse of cultural and intellectual innovation. He relates the story of 1877 not just through dramatic events, but also through the lives of famous and little-known Americans alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Warren G. Harding: The American Presidents Series: The 29th President, 1921-1923 *




  








President Nixon's former counsel illuminates another presidency marked by scandal

Warren G. Harding may be best known as America's worst president. Scandals plagued him: the Teapot Dome affair, corruption in the Veterans Bureau and the Justice Department, and the posthumous revelation of an extramarital affair.

Raised in Marion, Ohio, Harding took hold of the small town's newspaper and turned it into a success. Showing a talent for local politics, he rose quickly to the U.S. Senate. His presidential campaign slogan, "America's present need is not heroics but healing, not nostrums but normalcy," gave voice to a public exhausted by the intense politics following World War I. Once elected, he pushed for legislation limiting the number of immigrants; set high tariffs to relieve the farm crisis after the war; persuaded Congress to adopt unified federal budget creation; and reduced income taxes and the national debt, before dying unexpectedly in 1923.

In this wise and compelling biography, John W. Dean—no stranger to controversy himself—recovers the truths and explodes the myths surrounding our twenty-ninth president's tarnished legacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Consolidated B-24 Liberator (Images of War) *




  







The Consolidated B-24 Liberator was almost certainly the most versatile Second World War Bomber. Apart from its bombing role in all theaters of operation, the B-24 hauled fuel to France during the push towards Germany, carried troops, fought U-boats in the Atlantic and, probably most important of all, made a vital contribution towards winning the war in the Pacific. Its most famous single exploit is possibly the raid on the Ploesti oil fields in August 1943.

The B-24 ended World War Two as the most produced Allied heavy bomber in history, and the most produced American military aircraft at over 18,000 units, thanks in large measure to Henry Ford and the harnessing of American industry. It still holds the distinction as the most produced American military aircraft. The B-24 was used by several Allied air forces and navies, and by every branch of the American armed forces during the war, attaining a distinguished war record with its operations in the Western European, Pacific, Mediterranean and China-Burma-India theaters.

This book focuses on the design, engineering, development and tactical use of the many variants throughout the bombers service life. The overall result is, as David Lee, the former Deputy Director of the Imperial War Museum at Duxford said upon reading the final manuscript, to be acquainted with ...all you never knew about the B-24!

The book is enlivened by the many dramatic photographs which feature, and this coupled with the clarity of Simons' prose makes for an engaging and entertaining history of this iconic Allied bomber, a key component in several of their biggest victories and a marvel of military engineering.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Deep Sea Hunters: RAF Coastal Command and the War Against the U-Boats and the German Navy 1939–1945 *




  







This enthralling new release from Martin Bowman details all the varied and dynamic operations at sea carried out by RAF Coastal Command against the U-boats and the German Navy during the Second World War. Beginning with the disastrous Norwegian Campaign, it takes in the numerous attacks on the bustling German submarine base at Lorient, the attack on Brest, as well as many other pivotal and memorable events to enliven the history of the sea-lanes during the Second World War. Battles with the U-boats are brought to the fore, with details and experiences not only of the RAF pilots of Catalinas, Whitleys, Hudsons and Sunderlands, but also those of the targeted U-boat crews. In scenes reminiscent of 'Das Boot' German (and Italian) U-boat crews tell of their fears and experiences while under depth-charge attack and fire from above by Liberators, Fortresses, Halifaxes, Sunderlands and Mosquitoes. The 'big-game sport' of 'hunting U-boats', as it was termed, is relayed in full and gripping detail, with first-hand accounts from U-boat attackers punctuating Bowman's dramatic prose and resting alongside those of the German submariners. This two-sided history is sure to appeal to all enthusiasts interested in gaining a balanced insight into Second World War naval history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Duxford and the Big Wings, 1940–45: RAF and USAAF Fighter Pilots at War *







A pulsating account of the young RAF and American fighter boys who flew Spitfires, Hurricanes, Thunderbolts and Mustangs during 1940-45. It is unique in that the story is told using first person accounts from RAF, German and American Eagles who fought in the skies over England in the Battle of Britain in the summer of 1940 and the great air offensives over occupied-Europe from 1942 onwards. The first five and a half chapters cover the Battle of Britain period when the RAF squadrons fought dog fights with the Luftwaffe and then fought them in gathering strength using the Big Wings to meet the bomber fleets attacking London. The second part of the book covers the Eagle squadron period, which was expanded with Americas entry into the war. The action moves to the USAAF Big Wings of Thunderbolts and Mustang fighters that flew escort missions and dueled with the Luftwaffe over the continent during the massive bomber raids on German targets in France, the Low Countries and the Reich itself. A whole host of incredible first hand accounts by British, Polish, Czech, German and American fighter pilots permeate the action and describe the aerial battles as only they can. This unique book also includes many accounts and photos that have not previously been seen before while the rich mix of combat accounts from all sides are brought together for the first time in one volume.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bomber Command: Reflections of War, Volume 1: Cover of Darkness, 1939–May 1942 *




  







This massive work provides a comprehensive insight to the experiences of Bomber Commands pilots and aircrew throughout WWII. From the early wartime years when the RAFs first attempts to avenge Germanys onslaught were bedeviled by poor navigation and inaccurate bombing, to the last winning onslaught that finally tamed Hitler in his Berlin lair, these volumes trace the true experiences of the men who flew the bombers. Hundreds of firsthand accounts are punctuated by the authors background information that puts each narrative into wartime perspective. Every aspect of Bomber Command's operational duties are covered; day and night bombing, precision low-level strikes, mass raids and operations throughout all wartime theaters. Contributions are from RAF personnel who flew the Commands different aircraft from the early Blenheims and Stirlings to the later Lancasters and Mosquitoes.

Each volume is full of accounts that tell of the camaraderie amongst the crews, moments of sheer terror and the stoic humor that provided the critical bond. The five volumes of this work provide the most vivid and comprehensive work on the outstanding part played by RAF Bomber Command and their vital role in the destruction of the Third Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bomber Command: Reflections of War, Volume 2: Live to Die Another Day June 1942–Summer 1943 *




  







This massive work provides a comprehensive insight to the experiences of Bomber Commands pilots and aircrew throughout WWII. From the early wartime years when the RAFs first attempts to avenge Germanys onslaught were bedeviled by poor navigation and inaccurate bombing, to the last winning onslaught that finally tamed Hitler in his Berlin lair, these volumes trace the true experiences of the men who flew the bombers. Hundreds of firsthand accounts are punctuated by the authors background information that puts each narrative into wartime perspective. Every aspect of Bomber Command's operational duties are covered; day and night bombing, precision low-level strikes, mass raids and operations throughout all wartime theaters. Contributions are from RAF personnel who flew the Commands different aircraft from the early Blenheims and Stirlings to the later Lancasters and Mosquitoes.

Each volume is full of accounts that tell of the camaraderie amongst the crews, moments of sheer terror and the stoic humor that provided the critical bond. The five volumes of this work provide the most vivid and comprehensive work on the outstanding part played by RAF Bomber Command and their vital role in the destruction of the Third Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mosquito Mayhem: de Havillands Wooden Wonder in Action in WWII*




  







The flak started about four or five minutes before the target and immediately it was apparent that it was intense and extremely accurate. Oboe entailed the pilot flying dead straight and level for ten minutes on the attack run. Suddenly a tremendous flash lit up the sky about 50 yards ahead of our nose and exactly at our altitude. Within a tenth of a second we were through the cloud of dirty yellowish-brown smoke and into the blackness beyond. I shall never forget the spontaneous reaction of both my pilot and myself. We turned our heads slowly and looked long and deep into one anothers eyes - no word was spoken - no words were needed.

The Mosquito was probably World War IIs most versatile combat aircraft. This book contains hundreds of firsthand accounts from many of the two-man crews who flew in them; pilots and navigators. It portrays the dramatic experiences of flying in its many roles as pathfinder, night fighter, reconnaissance aircraft, precision bombing and low-level ground attack aircraft. It describes many of the RAFs most audacious raids on prime but difficult targets where carpet bombing by heavy bombers was likely to be ineffective and cause unnecessary casualties to civilians. It is a remarkable record of the aircraft and the men that flew them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Biggin Hill Wing, 1941: From Defence to Attack *




  







This book is an in-depth study of Englands most famous fighter station during the year of the Battle of Britain. It looks at the political upheaval within Fighter Command that saw the removal of Dowding and Park and their replacement by Sholto Douglas and Leigh-Mallory. The ongoing Big Wing controversy and the resulting change in tactics during 1941 are examined. The main part of the book is a chronological account of the squadrons of the Biggin Hill Wing with particular emphasis on the pilots. The units covered include No.'s 66, 72, 74, 92, 124, and 609 Spitfire Squadrons and 264 Defiant Night Fighter Squadron.

The authors research is based on combat reports and squadron Operation Record Books and first-hand accounts written by the participant pilots in the battles over southern England and northern France. Extensive appendices will include Air Combat Claims of the Wing, Operational Aircraft Losses, Details of Selected Operations and The Great Escape the marked influence of ex Biggin Hill pilots on the escape from Stalag Luft III in 1944.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Luck of a Lancaster: 107 Operations, 244 Crew, 103 Killed in Action *




  







No 9 Squadron of Bomber Command converted from the Wellington to the Lancaster in August 1942. W4964 was the seventieth Lanc to arrive on squadron, in mid April 1943. She flew her first op on the 20th, by which time No 9 had lost forty-one of their Lancs to enemy action and another five had been transferred to other squadrons and lost by them. No 9 would soon lose a further thirteen of the seventy. All of the remaining eleven would be damaged, repaired, transferred to other squadrons or training units, and lost to enemy action or crashes except for three which, in some kind of retirement, would last long enough to be scrapped after the war.

Only one of the seventy achieved a century of ops or anything like it: W4964 WS-J.

Across all squadrons and all the war, the average life of a Lancaster was 22.75 sorties, but rather less for the front-line squadrons going to Germany three and four times a week in 1943 and '44, which was when W4964 was flying her 107 sorties, all with No 9 Squadron and all from RAF Bardney. The first was Stettin (Szczecin in modern Poland), and thereafter she went wherever 9 Squadron went, to Berlin, the Ruhr, and most of the big ops of the time such as Peenemunde and Hamburg. She was given a special character as J-Johnny Walker, still going strong and on September 15 1944, skippered by Flight Lieutenant James Douglas Melrose, her Tallboy special bomb was the only one to hit the battleship Tirpitz.

During her career, well over two hundred airmen flew in J. None were killed while doing so, but ninety-six of them died in other aircraft. This is their story, and the story of one lucky Lancaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bombers Over Berlin: The RAF Offensive, November 1943–March 1944 *




  







First published to acclaim in 1985, this book is set to be a timely release, in line with the 70th Anniversary of the outset of the Raids, near approaching in November 2013. Berlin itself was 'the Big City'. It was deep in the heart of Germany and heavily defended with flak and night fighters, not only because it was the administrative capital but also because it was vital for the German war production machine. Heavy losses could be expected on any raid to Berlin. So when the curtain was swept back on the briefing map to reveal the red ribbon stretching towards Berlin there was added tension for the bomber crews. Between November 1943 and March 1944, Berlin was the target no less than sixteen times. 9,112 sorties were flown and 495 aircraft were lost.

As in his previous books, Alan Cooper has painstakingly researched all the details of the raids, telling the stories of individual crews who flew on them, of those who returned safely and those who were shot down, becoming POWs or evading capture, either returning to the UK or remaining at large in occupied Europe. He tells of the heroism of the pilots and crews grappling with heavily -loaded bombers against night fighters, often nursing stricken aircraft back to base, with many failing to return.

Acclaim for Bombers Over Berlin:What makes this book so remarkable and interesting is its anthology of short but graphic accounts of the trials and tribulations of the dozens of bomber crews involved...Bombers Over Berlin is unique in its compilations of such a large number of personal anecdotes covering the hazards of sustained fighter and flak attacks...a thoroughly well researched chronicle Ken Batchelor, former Chairman of the Bomber Command Association.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/21/22.

Currently $2.

*Naval Aviation in the Korean War: Aircraft, Ships and Men *




  








A history of the conflict in Korea with an emphasis on the crucial role of aviation.

This in-depth history covers the role of US aircraft carriers and aircraft in stopping the North Korean initial push to the south; their role in the famous Inchon Landing and Pusan Perimeter break out; naval operations during the Marines’ Chosin Reservoir march to the sea in December 1950; and the stabilization of the front lines after the Chinese entered the war during 1951. At this time, the emphasis for naval air operations was centered on interdiction behind the lines. The focus was on trying to stop road and rail traffic from resupplying the communist troops and allowing them to build up to a major offensive.

Also described is the entry of the F2H Banshee into carrier operations, which gave the US four major types of aircraft with which to wage the war. During 1952, most carrier air groups spent their time off the coast of North Korea while hitting targets up along the Yalu River, putting them well within the range of MiG-15s. Navy F9F Panthers were used as top cover, while the Corsairs and Skyraiders went after major targets such as the dam complexes upriver and marshaling yards north of Pyongyang. During 1953, naval air operations were stepped up in an effort to get the communists back to the truce talks. The number of MiG-15s had grown to a figure many times that of the UN for overhead protection; the deep missions were more dangerous than ever; and the Chinese brought in state-of-the-art antiaircraft automatic weapons. This comprehensive book brings you into the action as the stakes get higher and higher before the conflict eventually draws to a close.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/22/22.

Currently $1.

*Empire Eternal: Reset *




  








As Korbin stands on the ashes of an Empire, the last battle in the last human world is lost as he fights next to his prince and his friend Lo'Karr. Just as he tries to initiate a magic teleport sequence to flee Britannus, a wave of magical energy hits him and the lights go out. Korbin wakes up in his sixteen-year-old body, his memories lasting back thirty-five years since he last left the Imperial Academy. He faces a serious number of problems. For one, the Empire thinks it's alone in the universe and nothing could be further from the truth. The Vorrans are just around the corner, and Korbin knows that within a week the two races will be at war. And nobody knows that a mage can be much more than a glorified mech suit battery. The Vorrans teach the humans about the Initiations, the technique to advance a mage along the path of Ascension, but the humans never had enough runestone to even contemplate such a thing. But the greatest danger on the horizon are the merciless Reavers.

They wiped out the Vorrans. They wiped out the humans. The Reavers are coming!

Time is ticking. Korbin needs to grow a pair, restore his powers, grab his best friend, the prince and save the day. God hates a coward, soldier boy. Time to get to work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Three Tales of Time and Space: There Will Be Time, The Enemy Stars, and Fire Time *




  








A trio of mind-blowing explorations of space and time from a multiple Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author, “one of science fiction’s most revered writers” (USA Today).

For SFWA Grand Master Poul Anderson, humanity’s expansion into space exploration was the logical extension of the principle of individual liberty and a natural response to profound existential curiosity. He remained endlessly fascinated by the possibilities of limitless frontiers, penning “more milestones in contemporary science fiction and fantasy than any one man is entitled to” (Stephen Donaldson). Here are three of Anderson’s most memorable tales of time and space travel.

There Will Be Time: Born with a strange genetic mutation, Jack Havig can travel backward and forward in time at will. He’s journeyed to ancient Rome and the Wild West—and into the far future, to a world nearly obliterated by nuclear war. But after he is admitted into a secret time-traveling organization, he stumbles upon a horrific plot to irrevocably alter the destiny of humankind.

The Enemy Stars: In the twenty-third century, four astronauts hailing from different worlds have been entrusted to explore a long-dead star located light-years beyond where humanity has previously traveled. But when the black sun’s magnetic field destroys their only means of returning home, these four strangers must work together to survive—or together they will perish.

Fire Time: Fire Time is coming to Ishtar. This once-in-a-millennium environmental catastrophe occurs when one of the planet’s three suns encroaches on Ishtar’s surface. Indigenous nomadic tribes, desperate to escape scorched homelands that will be rendered uninhabitable, have declared war on their more civilized brethren to claim their territory. Caught in the middle are human colonists from Earth, searching for a solution to both civil war and an approaching apocalypse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Plague Pit *




  








From the depths of the earth, death will rise.

A burial crypt dating back to the Great Plague of London in 1665 has been opened, and an infection is unleashed upon the nation.

With the death toll rising and the government remaining quiet, Charity, a local radio station presenter, and Paul, a scientist, take it into their own hands to reveal the truth and find a cure.

Plague Pit is a chilling horror-thriller that will keep you on the edge of your seat. It was previously published under the pseudonym Mark Ronson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Little Man, Big Mouth, 30 Years: Newspaper and Magazine Columns by an Average Dad in Cargo Shorts*




  








Extra! Extra! Read all about it: Chicken Has Two Butts. Haunted Honda Spews Pumpkin Goo. Pea Does Not Save Constipated Fish.

“Little Man, Big Mouth, 30 Years” is packed with true stories that, despite better news judgement, made it into print. Dave Schlenker explores epic husband fails, basket cults and Presbyterian squid. These are the stories of a doting dad navigating newsroom nonsense. They are as fun as they are familiar.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Manhattan Cult Story: My Unbelievable True Story of Sex, Crimes, Chaos, and Survival *




  








“We were invisible. We had to be. We took an oath of absolute secrecy. We never even told our immediate families who we were. We went about our lives in New York City. Just like you. We were your accountants, money managers, lawyers, executive recruiters, doctors. We owned your child’s private school and sold you your brownstone. But you’d never guess our secret lives, how we lived in a kind of silent terror and fervor. There were hundreds of us.”

Right under the noses of neighbors, clients, spouses, children, and friends, a secret society, simply called School—a cult of snared Manhattan professionals—has been led by the charismatic, sociopathic and dangerous leader Sharon Gans for decades. Spencer Schneider was recruited in the eighties and he stayed for more than twenty-three years as his life disintegrated, his self-esteem eroded, and he lined the pockets of Gans and her cult.

Cult members met twice weekly, though they never acknowledged one another outside of meetings or gatherings. In the name of inner development, they endured the horrors of mental, sexual, and physical abuse, forced labor, arranged marriages, swindled inheritances and savings, and systematic terrorizing. Some of them broke the law. All for Gans.

“During those years,” Schneider writes, “my world was School. That’s what it’s like when you’re in a cult, even one that preys on and caters to New York’s educated elite. This is my story of how I got entangled in School and how I got out.”

At its core, Manhattan Cult Story is a cautionary tale of how hundreds of well-educated, savvy, and prosperous New Yorkers became fervent followers of a brilliant but demented cult leader who posed as a teacher of ancient knowledge. It’s about double-lives, the power of group psychology, and how easy it is to be radicalized—all too relevant in today's atmosphere of conspiracy and ideologue worship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*In Hoffa's Shadow: A Stepfather, a Disappearance in Detroit, and My Search for the Truth *




  








"The Irishman is great art . . . but it is not, as we know, great history . . . Frank Sheeran . . . surely didn’t kill Hoffa . . . But who pulled the trigger? . . . For some of the real story, and for a great American tale in itself, you want to go to Jack Goldsmith’s book, In Hoffa’s Shadow.” —Peggy Noonan, The Wall Street Journal

"In Hoffa’s Shadow is compulsively readable, deeply affecting, and truly groundbreaking in its re-examination of the Hoffa case . . . a monumental achievement." —James Rosen, The Wall Street Journal

As a young man, Jack Goldsmith revered his stepfather, longtime Jimmy Hoffa associate Chuckie O’Brien. But as he grew older and pursued a career in law and government, he came to doubt and distance himself from the man long suspected by the FBI of perpetrating Hoffa’s disappearance on behalf of the mob. It was only years later, when Goldsmith was serving as assistant attorney general in the George W. Bush administration and questioning its misuse of surveillance and other powers, that he began to reconsider his stepfather, and to understand Hoffa’s true legacy.

In Hoffa’s Shadow tells the moving story of how Goldsmith reunited with the stepfather he’d disowned and then set out to unravel one of the twentieth century’s most persistent mysteries and Chuckie’s role in it. Along the way, Goldsmith explores Hoffa’s rise and fall and why the golden age of blue-collar America came to an end, while also casting new light on the century-old surveillance state, the architects of Hoffa’s disappearance, and the heartrending complexities of love and loyalty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How Will Capitalism End?: Essays on a Failing System *




  








One of the “Best Books of the Year”: Guardian • Financial Times • Times Higher Education

A major collection of essays that questions whether contemporary capitalism will end with a bang or a whimper—from a leading political economist and the author of Buying Time.

After years of ill health, capitalism is now in a critical condition. Growth has given way to stagnation; inequality is leading to instability; and confidence in the money economy has all but evaporated.

In How Will Capitalism End?, the acclaimed analyst of contemporary politics and economics Wolfgang Streeck argues that the world is about to change. The marriage between democracy and capitalism, ill-suited partners brought together in the shadow of World War II, is coming to an end. The regulatory institutions that once restrained the financial sector’s excesses have collapsed and, after the final victory of capitalism at the end of the Cold War, there is no political agency capable of rolling back the liberalization of the markets.

Ours has become a world defined by declining growth, oligarchic rule, a shrinking public sphere, institutional corruption and international anarchy, and no cure to these ills is at hand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Schindler's List *




  






In remembrance of the 75th anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz and the Nazi concentration camps, this award-winning, bestselling work of Holocaust fiction, inspiration for the classic film and “masterful account of the growth of the human soul” (Los Angeles Times Book Review), returns with an all-new introduction and beautifully redesigned cover.

An “extraordinary” (New York Review of Books) novel based on the true story of how German war profiteer and factory director Oskar Schindler came to save more Jews from the gas chambers than any other single person during World War II. In this milestone of Holocaust literature, Thomas Keneally, author of The Book of Science and Antiquities and The Daughter of Mars, uses the actual testimony of the Schindlerjuden—Schindler’s Jews—to brilliantly portray the courage and cunning of a good man in the midst of unspeakable evil. “Astounding…in this case the truth is far more powerful than anything the imagination could invent” (Newsweek).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder at Keyhaven Castle (A Stella and Lyndy Mystery Book 3) *




  








Clare McKenna returns with the third book in a historical cozy mystery series sure to appeal to fans of Alyssa Maxwell and Anna Lee Huber.

With her wedding to Viscount “Lyndy” Lyndhurst just days away, strong-willed ex-pat Stella Kendrick is the talk of Edwardian England—and the focus of a deadly mystery!

Between ornate bridal gown fittings and meetings with Lyndy’s distant relatives, Stella finally feels less like an out-of-place American and more like a respected aristocrat. Everything changes as the arrival of an anonymous gift and return of her overbearing father cast a dark shadow over the festivities, conjuring difficult memories and new fears . . .

Tensions intensify when a daytrip to Southampton ends with a suspicious stranger getting trampled by a horse-drawn cab. Before anyone can explain why the victim possessed a newspaper clipping about the upcoming ceremony at Morrington Hall, tragedy strikes again, this time resulting in a murder that turns Stella’s world completely upside down while implicating one of Lyndy’s well-regarded family members . . .

Stella and Lyndy rush to connect two very different crimes and identify the guilty culprit hiding among elite wedding guests. But as the couple blows the lid off of scandalous secrets, they realize that catching this killer—and living to tell the tale—may prove as impossible as closing the class divide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*What Sam Knew (Patricia Fisher Mystery Adventures Book 1) *




  








When a climber suspiciously falls to his death and a local artist has her dog stolen, both cases fall into the lap of local sleuth, Patricia Fisher …

… but they should have come with a warning.

No sooner does she start to investigate, than a mysterious underworld figure issues a confusing threat. What has she uncovered?

Local boy, Sam Chalk, wants to help, his antics amusing but seemingly nothing more than a distraction. Does he know something though?

With time running out to save the dog, and the climber’s death looking like nothing more than a terrible accident, a chance discovery will rock Patricia’s world.

If only she had listened to Sam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Resort: A completely addictive and gripping psychological thriller*




  








When a dream trip becomes your worst nightmare…

You’ve been excited about this getaway for months – at last, a chance to reconnect with your husband at a secluded island resort. But when he unexpectedly calls you from the beach, you hear the urgency in his voice. Something is very wrong.

The beautiful waitress from the restaurant last night has been found lying dead in the sand. And the police want to question your husband about it.

Sure, you saw him glance at her over dinner a few times, but you know he didn’t have anything to do with the poor girl’s death. So why is he asking you to lie to the police that he was with you all night? And where did he go in those missing hours?

When he returns to your beautiful sea-view suite, things get heated and he accuses you of being jealous, just like he always does. Yes, the waitress was overly flirtatious with your husband, but you didn’t actually wish her any harm. Not really.

Can you trust the man you married… or are you the one who can’t be trusted?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wild Justice (Amanda Jaffe Series Book 1) *




  








Seven years ago, Phillip Margolin seized the imagination of thriller readers everywhere with his chilling breakout bestseller, Gone, but Not Forgotten. After five subsequent New York Times bestsellers, Margolin now returns to the haunting terrain of Gone, but Not Forgotten with a mesmerizing tour de force of psychological suspense, an electrifying tale of revenge and retribution that shows a master storyteller at the very peak of his craft.

Thursday: Subject is still combative after four days of applied pain, sleep deprivation and minimal food.

Vice squad detective Bobby Vasquez, for months on the trail of a slippery underworld figure, receives an anonymous tip that directs him to a mountain cabin. He races through the idyllic Oregon woods, expecting to close the book on a long-standing vendetta. What he finds instead opens a Pandora's box of horror that will haunt him to his dying day.

8:10: Subject bound and gaffed and placed in upstairs closet at end of hall. Turned out lights in house, drove off, then parked and doubled back. Watched from woods.

Within hours, Vincent Cordoni -- a brilliant surgeon with a history of violence and drug abuse -- is arrested for a heinous crime. Facing a seemingly insurmountable wall of evidence, he turns to Portland's top criminal defense attorney, Frank Jaffe-who, along with his ambitious daughter, Amanda, must put on an inspired defense. Amanda's first taste of criminal defense work is as intoxicating as it is chilling, but it raises moral questions she's loath to address. Is she defending an innocent man? Or is she using her considerable skills to set a monster free? Then Cardoni disappears under bizarre circumstances. Four years later, a second set of murders has begun ....

8:55: Subject exits house, naked and barefoot, armed with kitchen knife. Remarkable strength of character. Breaking her will be a challenge.

Has Cardoni resurfaced to ply his deadly trade anew? Is there a copycat killer? Or has the real killer been someone else all along? The police will do everything they can to stop Cardoni -- but they have to find him first.

Following a twisting trail of clues, including a harrowing diary that clinically records the killer's horrible deeds, Amanda Jaffe and Bobby Vasquez join the hunt-and themselves become targets of the twenty-first century's first genuinely monstrous psychopath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Straight Shot (Tom Keeler Book 1)*




  








A MURDERED AFGHAN. Stabbed to death in a small French town.

FEMALE ASYLUM SEEKERS MISSING. Young women are disappearing off the face of the earth, somewhere in Northern France.

A FRENCH MAN ATTACKED. Left for dead by the side of the road.

TOM KEELER. After surviving combat tours in Afghanistan, Iraq, and northern Syria, Keeler receives his discharge from the United States Air-Force special tactics squadron. He’s planning a long vacation, beginning with the town of Alencourt, France, where his mother spent summers as a kid. The vacation might have to wait.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Adrift (Daniel Briggs Book 1) *




  








A Marine sniper came to town to drown his demons.
But demons fight back...

Daniel Briggs, a Marine sniper fresh out of The Corps, wakes up in Defuniak Springs, FL, hungover and confused, with no memory of the night before. A powerful local family finds him, intent on repaying the previous night's encounter.

How will the former Marine ward off his attackers, deal with his demons and avoid being blamed for a young girl's death?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fallen (Daniel Briggs Book 2) *




  








I lost track of the drinks...
Deeper and deeper I go...
This next stop may be my last.

Another town, another problem. Former Marine Daniel Briggs slips from locale to locale, the haze a comforting pillow, but inevitably the chips fall hard.

Daniel finds himself in Maine, courtesy of a small hamlet called Old Orchard Beach. While everything seems quaint on the surface, the veteran sniper soon finds himself pitted between evils. Which one will he choose... or which one will choose him?

Is this a story about vigilante justice, or a hero on a righteous path?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Broken (Daniel Briggs Book 3)*




  








Daniel Briggs, former Marine sniper and recent vagabond, finds himself in Seattle, Washington. Flinging fish during the day and walking the streets at night, Daniel finally finds a measure of peace he so desperately needs.

But peace is the last thing on fate's agenda. Will a new threat plunge Daniel back into the abyss, and once unleashed, will The Beast take over for good?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tested (Corps Justice - Daniel Briggs Book 4) *




  








*"I wish I had someone to talk to, someone to trust.
Will Sin City bring my salvation, or endless dust."*

Marine Sniper, Daniel Briggs, thinks he's got it all figured out. He's faced what he thinks is the worst, and his plan is to tackle Las Vegas like he conquered foreign enemies. But with his sobriety tentative at best, and with calamity tripping him up at every turn, how will the battered warrior fair in this, his hardest test to date? Will he succumb to his inner demons, or will he harness The Beast and something new, in order to come out whole on the other side?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lost World of Byzantium *




  








The acclaimed author of Byzantium and the Crusades “offers a fresh take on this fabled but hidden civilization” across 11 centuries of history (Colin Wells, author of Sailing from Byzantium).

For more than a millennium, the Byzantine Empire presided over the juncture between East and West, as well as the transition from the classical to the modern world. Rather than recounting the standard chronology of emperors and battles, leading Byzantium scholar Jonathan Harris focuses each chapter of this engaging history on a succession of archetypal figures, families, places, and events.

Harris’s introduction presents a civilization rich in contrasts, combining orthodox Christianity with paganism, and classical Greek learning with Roman power. Though frequently assailed by numerous armies, Byzantium survived by dint of its unorthodox foreign policy. Over time, its sumptuous art and architecture flourished, helping to establish a deep sense of Byzantine identity in its people.

Synthesizing a wealth of sources to cover all major aspects of the empire’s social, political, military, religious, cultural, and artistic history, Harris’s study illuminates the heart of Byzantine civilization and explores its remarkable and lasting influence on the modern world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/22/22.

Currently $3.

*Phantom *







The story of the shadowy special reconnaissance unit whose intelligence helped the Allies win World War II.

It operated in Italy, Sicily, Austria, France, Belgium, Holland, and Germany. It was at Dieppe with the Commandos, in France with the SAS, at Arnhem with Airborne, and in Germany until the surrender.

Phantom—aka GHQ Liaison Regiment—was one of the most secret and most effective of the wartime special regiments. It was formed in 1939 with the mission of finding out exactly where all the Allied forward positions were—a task which required linguistic ability, unlimited tact, and radio expertise. After Dunkirk, its squadrons at first kept an eye on all invasion points, before deploying to Greece and to the Middle East.

An indispensable direct communication link between the forward patrols and command headquarters, its members were as varied and colorful as its tasks. Among them were a Cambridge college postgraduate, three professors, a famous actor-playwright, a film star, a famous sculptor, a steward of the Jockey Club, a commissioner of the Metropolitan Police, and numerous authors and journalists. This fascinating history goes beyond Phantom’s aura of mystery and shows how it was so successful in its role of tracking both allied and enemy movements and relaying vital information direct to commanders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/23/22.

Currently $1.

*The Ascension Myth Complete Omnibus (Books 1-12): Awakened, Activated, Called, Sanctioned, Rebirth, Retribution, Cloaked, Bourne. Committed, Subversion, Invasion, Ascension *




  








*How Molly has survived military life this long, we'll never know.*
When her implanted computer interface is hacked by a nascent AI, Molly has to escape. 

Grab the ENTIRE Ascension Myth Series today in one GIANT boxed set! Over 3,000 pages of Space Opera excitement!

Between the militaries' high tech security shields and advanced personnel protocols, it makes getting out in one piece for Molly nigh on impossible.

What’s more, her new “companion” has a spunky attitude which only complicates matters further.

And her biggest problem?

The swiftest and most efficient way to get out is also the most embarrassing.

This boxed set includes all 12 books:


Awakened
Activated
Called
Sanctioned
Rebirth
Retribution
Cloaked
Bourne
Committed
Subversion
Invasion
Ascension
If you like your space opera with snark, action and characters that support each other, you will love The Ascension Myth where we find out if a dysfunctional genius can change the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*McFadden and Banks Complete Series Omnibus *




  








*Sometimes, the biggest monsters don’t have claws and look just like humans.*
Because they are!

The world is different. An alien ‘infection’ of flora and fauna is contained by massive walls and substantial firepower over in the middle of Africa.

It holds the promise of immortality, and infinite wealth.

Now, when a country needs help finding and taking down the worst they have a new company to call.

McFadden and Banks.

They will get the job done or die trying.

Whether the monsters are human, or alien.

This is their story.

Included in this 8-book complete series boxed set:


An Assassin's Accord
Diplomatic Immunity
Hostile Negotiations
One Threat Too Real
No Time For Fear
One Decision Too Late
Cataclysmic Mistakes
Contained Apocalypse


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fire Time (Doubleday science fiction)*




  








In this classic science fiction adventure, a fiery doomsday threatens an alien world—and the human colonists who have made it their home.

Firetime is coming to Ishtar. This once-in-a-millennium event occurs when one of the planet’s three suns encroaches on Ishtar’s surface, to disastrous effect. The nightmare rapidly approaching, barbaric tribes have declared war on their more civilized brethren in hopes of avoiding a natural extermination. Standing between the opposing forces are the colonists who settled on Ishtar after abandoning their home planet, Earth. But in this time of chaos and destruction, there is little the humans can do to aid their Ishtarian allies in the desperate fight for survival. The Terran powers, engaged in their own terrible conflict with a hostile alien race, will offer no help to the endangered planet. With a fiery doomsday on the way, the humans can do nothing but watch and wait—and pray for a miracle that will forestall the inevitable apocalypse.

A stunning work of speculative invention from one of the all-time masters of science fiction and fantasy, Poul Anderson’s classic Fire Time is a richly imagined tale of war, alien contact, and environmental catastrophe that brilliantly questions the concepts of right and wrong, good and evil, and heroism and villainy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Trouble with Lichen *




  








A “sharp, amusing story” (The Guardian) about the fountain of youth and its implications for women’s rights, by one of the twentieth century’s most brilliant—and neglected—science fiction and horror writers, whom Stephen King called “the best writer of science fiction that England has ever produced.”

“It was a genius move for John Wyndham to center an age-slowing narrative on women, who are still today pressured to remain youthful-looking forever, or succumb to social invisibility. . . . Wyndham was uniquely gifted at skewering humankind’s foibles while maintaining a shred of hope that our better angels would prevail.”—Kate Folk, from the introduction

What if humans discovered the secret to prolonged life?

Francis Saxover and Diana Brackley, two biochemists investigating a rare lichen, separately discover that it has a remarkable property: It slows the aging process almost to a halt. Francis, realizing the horrifying implications of an ever-youthful wealthy elite, decides to keep his findings a secret. But the younger and more daring Diana sees an opportunity to overturn the male status quo and free women from the career-versus-children binary—in short, a chance to remake the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Final Winter: A Post-Apocalyptic Survival Thriller *




  






For the first time: All THREE Ashfall Apocalypse books are offered in one heavily discounted title as The Final Winter. Get your copy with over 800 pages of action—this huge discount won't last long!*Our World is About to Change…

Not From Warming, But a Final Winter*

A volcanic eruption on the other side of the globe is the beginning of the end of the world.

Oblivious to the changes were Ron Ash and his small Texas town. Then a dam brakes and washes away nearly everything and everyone they knew, including Ron’s wife.

Those who were left, found they had to work together to prepare for what was coming… A new ice age.

But the climate’s rapid change wasn’t their worse enemy: The lawless have taken control, and Ron and his group are in their sights next.

Even if they escape, how can they survive in this seemingly permanent frozen world?

If you're a fan of The Day After Tomorrow, The Road or Snowpiercer, then you'll love this tense, action-thriller about survival and hope when all looks hopeless, from USA Today Bestseller, ML Banner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blight - A Post-Apocalyptic Survival Thriller (Wicked Storms Book 1) *




  








After losing everything, how far would you go to survive the end of the world?

It had only been a few weeks since Kenny Harris had lost the love of her life in a tragic car accident. Since the horrific tragedy, her brother and sister take turns caring for her, desperately trying to help their sister find hope again.

But there isn’t much they can do to help her. Kenny is lost and broken.

When news breaks, an extremely severe storm that could last days is headed right for them, and not only that but a serial killer who can’t be stopped is still on the loose. Chaos erupts as everyone attempts to protect themselves and prepare for the worst.

Kenny’s fearless brother has something else in mind for riding out the vicious storm.

Now, with a house full of strangers ready to party, the world catastrophically falls apart around them. Can Kenny find the strength to survive the deadly storms and help those around her, or will she fall deeper into depression and lose the few remaining people that matter?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Gone Tomorrow: The Hidden Life of Garbage *




  






“A galvanizing exposé” of America’s trash problem from plastic in the ocean to “wasteful packaging, bogus recycling, and flawed landfills and incinerators” (Booklist, starred review).

Eat a take-out meal, buy a pair of shoes, or read a newspaper, and you’re soon faced with a bewildering amount of garbage. The United States is the planet’s number-one producer of trash. Each American throws out 4.5 pounds daily. But garbage is also a global problem. Today, the Pacific Ocean contains six times more plastic waste than zooplankton. How did we end up with this much rubbish, and where does it all go? Journalist and filmmaker Heather Rogers answers these questions by taking readers on a grisly and fascinating tour through the underworld of garbage.

Gone Tomorrow excavates the history of rubbish handling from the nineteenth century to the present, pinpointing the roots of today’s waste-addicted society. With a “lively authorial voice,” Rogers draws connections between modern industrial production, consumer culture, and our throwaway lifestyle (New York Press). She also investigates the politics of recycling and the export of trash to poor countries, while offering a potent argument for change.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Raising Fences: A Black Man's Love Story *




  






This New York Times–bestselling memoir about an African American man’s struggles and triumphs is “heartrending and beautiful” (Junot Diaz Pulitzer Prize–winning author of The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao).

A Today Show Book Club selection, Raising Fences tells the story of a man whose youth was spent committing petty crimes, experimenting with sex, and developing a mortal fear of police. Like many young black men, Michael Datcher’s childhood was marked by the gaping hole left by an absent father. Out of that absence grew the desire to fulfill a dream that seemed almost a fantasy: to leave the streets behind, build a family, and become what he had wanted so badly—a good father.

Moving past his self-destructive habits and taking responsibility for his mistakes wasn’t easy. Datcher’s journey nearly brought him to his breaking point—where he faced the threat of becoming what he feared most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Witch This Way (The Witches of Holiday Hills Cozy Mystery Series Book 2) *




  








USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR Carolyn Ridder Aspenson is back with Witch This Way, book two in the Witches of Holiday Hills Cozy Mystery Series

Welcome to Holiday Hills, where there is magic & mystery in the air...
I wear many hats:
I'm a friend.
A sort-of girlfriend.
A ghostwriter, and…
...oh yeah, a witch.

My editor always tells me to “write what you know.” Unfortunately, that’s what’s happening...literally.
When the main character in my latest novel—a witch herself—takes a new job with the Magical Bureau of Investigators, she stumbles upon a threat so big, it could destroy everything she holds dear.

Fiction, right?
Nope.
For reasons beyond my witchy sixth sense, everything I write is now happening to me in real life!
Did I mention my character gets into BAD situations?
You know what that means right? Me -> bad situations.
Now I’ve got to figure out who’s cast this awkward spell and find a way to reverse it.
And if I don’t do it soon, I might just wind up the dead in my deadline.

If you like witches, funny familiar cats and paranormal cozies, you’ll love this series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blackmoore Sisters Cozy Mysteries Box-Set Books 1-5 *




  








This box set of 5 full length books includes Dead Wrong, the winner of the Best Mystery Romance - Indie Romance Convention Awards.

These four magical sisters and their eerily intelligent cat are about to discover a secret that will change their lives forever. As the Blackmoore sisters discover their paranormal powers, they find themselves solving one twisty mystery after another while they battle a crooked Sheriff, planted evidence, and a long list of suspects that all had a reason to kill.

This is a box-set of the first five books in the Blackmoore Sisters Cozy Mystery series.

Titles include:
Dead Wrong
Dead & Buried
Dead Tide
Buried Secrets
Deadly Intentions


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ella Maud: The novel of an unsolved true crime story *




  








A beautiful young woman disappears from her home after bidding a fateful goodnight to her sweetheart. She is found dead in the Pasquotank River 36 days later. He is convicted TWICE for her murder – but is innocent. So what really happened...?

Ella Maud Cropsey, known to her friends and family as Nell, was born in July 1882 in Brooklyn, New York, before the family moved to Elizabeth City in North Carolina. Nell starts seeing Jim Wilcox, son of the local sheriff. They are an odd couple: Nell is beautiful, independent and eager for new experiences; Jim is short, stolid and five years older than Nell, but content with his lot.

On the night of November 20, 1901, Jim and other guests are there, calling on Nell and her sister Ollie. Around 11 p.m., Jim rises and bids the group good-bye, then asks Nell to accompany him to the porch. She is never seen alive again…

In Ella Maud, Nicholas Nicastro revisits a haunting mystery that still fascinates a nation a century later. His masterly re-imagining of these tragic events sees beyond the prejudices that destroys families and taints small communities but corrodes civilisation itself. Nicastro’s simple story-telling style, with its kaleidoscopic perspectives, is moving, beautiful and profound.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The House of Ashes *




  








For fans of Gillian Flynn and Tana French, a chilling story of a Northern Irish murder sixty years buried

Sara Keane’s husband, Damien, has uprooted them from England and moved them to his native Northern Ireland for a “fresh start” in the wake of her nervous breakdown. Sara, who knows no one in Northern Ireland, is jobless, carless, friendless—all but a prisoner in her own house. When a blood-soaked old woman beats on the door, insisting the house is hers before being bundled back to her care facility, Sara begins to understand the house has a terrible history her husband never intended for her to discover. As the two women form a bond over their shared traumas, Sara finds the strength to stand up to her abuser, and Mary—silent for six decades—is finally ready to tell her story . . .

Through the counterpoint voices—one modern Englishwoman, one Northern Irish farmgirl speaking from half a century earlier—Stuart Neville offers a chilling and gorgeous portrait of violence and resilience in this truly haunting narrative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Mother Next Door: A Novel of Suspense *




  








GOOD MOTHERS…
Never show their feelings.
Never spill their secrets.
Never admit to murder.

The annual Halloween block party is the pinnacle of the year on idyllic suburban cul-de-sac Ivy Woods Drive. An influential group of neighborhood moms—known as the Ivy Five—plans the event for months.

Except the Ivy Five has been four for a long time.

When a new mother moves to town, eager to fit in, the moms see it as an opportunity to make the group whole again. This year’s block party should be the best yet... until the women start receiving anonymous messages threatening to expose the quiet neighborhood’s dark past—and the lengths they’ve gone to hide it.

As secrets seep out and the threats intensify, the Ivy Five must sort the loyal from the disloyal, the good from the bad. They’ll do anything to protect their families. But when a twisted plot is revealed, with dangerous consequences, their steady foundation begins to crumble, leaving only one certainty: after this year’s block party, Ivy Woods Drive will never be the same.

From award-winning author Tara Laskowski, The Mother Next Door is an atmospheric novel of domestic suspense in which the strive for perfection ends in murder…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mongol Conquests: The Military Operations of Genghis Khan and Sübe'etei *



  








“A scholarly, detailed history of how the Mongols created the greatest landlocked empire in history” (Midwest Book Review).

The Mongols created the greatest landlocked empire known to history. It was an empire created and sustained by means of conquest. Initially an insignificant tribal leader, Genghis Khan gradually increased his power, overcoming one rival after another. After he had subjugated all tribes of Inner Asia, he struck southward into China and later attacked distant Khwarizm in the Near East. Sübe’etei continued to make significant conquests after Genghis Khan died, conquering central China and leading a large force into the heart of Europe. Between them, Genghis Khan and Sube’etei directed more than 40 campaigns, fought more than 60 battles, and conquered all lands from Korea in the east to Hungary and Poland in the west.

This book offers a detailed narrative of the military operations of these two leaders, based on early Mongolian, Chinese, Near Eastern, and European sources. Making full use of Chinese sourced not translated properly into any European language, the account offer details never before given in English works. Detailed maps showing the operations support the text. Many conventional wisdom views of the Mongols, such as their use of terror as a deliberate strategy, or their excellence at siege warfare, are shown to be incorrect. This is a major contribution to our knowledge of the Mongols and their way of warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*1491 (Second Edition): New Revelations of the Americas Before Columbus*







NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A groundbreaking work of science, history, and archaeology that radically alters our understanding of the Americas before the arrival of Columbus in 1492—from “a remarkably engaging writer” (The New York Times Book Review).

Contrary to what so many Americans learn in school, the pre-Columbian Indians were not sparsely settled in a pristine wilderness; rather, there were huge numbers of Indians who actively molded and influenced the land around them. The astonishing Aztec capital of Tenochtitlan had running water and immaculately clean streets, and was larger than any contemporary European city. Mexican cultures created corn in a specialized breeding process that it has been called man’s first feat of genetic engineering. Indeed, Indians were not living lightly on the land but were landscaping and manipulating their world in ways that we are only now beginning to understand. Challenging and surprising, this a transformative new look at a rich and fascinating world we only thought we knew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Trafalgar *




  








Two hundred years ago Napoleon Bonaparte planned to lead his Grande Armée to Britain, the only country still defying him.

From Bonaparte’s headquarters to the admirals’ flagships, from William Pitt and his volunteers on the English coast to the lower decks of the British, French and Spanish battleships, in Trafalgar we see the story unfold at every level as the fleets manoeuvre for advantage.

Nicholas Best’s original research has drawn upon a wide range of eyewitness accounts to craft a minute-by-minute recreation of the most famous sea battle of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Supreme Commander *




  







In this classic portrait of Dwight D. Eisenhower the soldier, bestselling historian Stephen E. Ambrose examines the Allied commander’s leadership during World War II.

Ambrose brings Eisenhower’s experience of the Second World War to life, showing in vivid detail how the general’s skill as a diplomat and a military strategist contributed to Allied successes in North Africa and in Europe, and established him as one of the greatest military leaders in the world. Ambrose, then the Associate Editor of the General’s official papers, analyzes Eisenhower’s difficult military decisions and his often complicated relationships with powerful personalities like Churchill, de Gaulle, Roosevelt, and Patton. This is the definitive account of Eisenhower’s evolution as a military leader—from its dramatic beginnings through his time at the top post of Allied command.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Road to Russia: Arctic Convoys, 1942 *




  








The renowned naval historian chronicles three WWII convoy missions to Russia through dangerous Arctic waters and relentless Luftwaffe attacks.

During the Summer of 1942 Britain and America jointly agreed to supply desperately needed arms to Soviet Russia. Determined to stop this potentially decisive operation, the Germans relentlessly hounded the Allied convoys from the sky. And the Arctic sea battleground could not have been more inhospitable.

The British and American merchantmen and their gallant naval escorts suffered grievous losses. The cold was so intense that there were pitifully few survivors from the many vessels sunk in the running battles that raged. In Road to Russia, acclaimed naval historian Bernard Edwards vividly chronicles three of these courageous and harrowing voyages: convoys PQ13 and PQ 17, bound from Iceland to North Russia, and the Westbound convoy QP13.

Attacked by aircraft and U-boats, PQ13 and PQ17 lost between them a total of thirty ships while QP13, untouched by the enemy, ran into a British minefield off Iceland with the loss of seven ships. The Road to Russia is an important addition to the bibliography of this bitterly fought campaign.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/23/22.


Currently $2.

*The Twilight of the U-Boats *




  







In essence, this is the story of U-223,commanded by Karl-Jrgen Wehter from the time of her commissioning in Kiel in January 1943 through a murderous career to her eventual but dramatic demise in the Mediterranean in March 1944. At the same time, the book covers the declining fortunes of the U-boat arm as a whole from early 1943 when it seemed invincible and seriously threatened the Allies with defeat to the end of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/24/22.

Currently $2.

*The Every: A novel *




  








From the award-winning, bestselling author of The Circle comes an exciting new follow-up. When the world’s largest search engine/social media company, the Circle, merges with the planet’s dominant ecommerce site, it creates the richest and most dangerous—and, oddly enough, most beloved—monopoly ever known: the Every.

Delaney Wells is an unlikely new hire at the Every. A former forest ranger and unwavering tech skeptic, she charms her way into an entry-level job with one goal in mind: to take down the company from within. With her compatriot, the not-at-all-ambitious Wes Makazian, they look for the Every's weaknesses, hoping to free humanity from all-encompassing surveillance and the emoji-driven infantilization of the species. But does anyone want what Delaney is fighting to save? Does humanity truly want to be free?

Studded with unforgettable characters, outrageous outfits, and lacerating set-pieces, this companion to The Circle blends absurdity and terror, satire and suspense, while keeping the reader in apprehensive excitement about the fate of the company—and the human animal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Heart-Shaped Box: A Novel *




  








Judas Coyne is a collector of the macabre: a cookbook for cannibals . . . a used hangman's noose . . . a snuff film. An aging death-metal rock god, his taste for the unnatural is as widely known to his legions of fans as the notorious excesses of his youth. But nothing he possesses is as unlikely or as dreadful as his latest discovery, an item for sale on the Internet, a thing so terribly strange, Jude can't help but reach for his wallet.

I will "sell" my stepfather's ghost to the highest bidder. . . .

For a thousand dollars, Jude will become the proud owner of a dead man's suit, said to be haunted by a restless spirit. He isn't afraid. He has spent a lifetime coping with ghosts—of an abusive father, of the lovers he callously abandoned, of the bandmates he betrayed. What's one more?

But what UPS delivers to his door in a black heart-shaped box is no imaginary or metaphorical ghost, no benign conversation piece. It's the real thing.

And suddenly the suit's previous owner is everywhere: behind the bedroom door . . . seated in Jude's restored vintage Mustang . . . standing outside his window . . . staring out from his widescreen TV. Waiting—with a gleaming razor blade on a chain dangling from one bony hand. . . .

A multiple-award winner for his short fiction, author Joe Hill immediately vaults into the top echelon of dark fantasists with a blood-chilling roller-coaster ride of a novel, a masterwork brimming with relentless thrills and acid terror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Poe for Your Problems: Uncommon Advice from History's Least Likely Self-Help Guru *




  








When life’s got you down and things aren’t going your way, who better to turn to than Edgar Allan Poe? Discover how to say "nevermore" to your problems in this darkly comedic and refreshing self-help guide.

Of all the writers anywhere, Poe would seem to be the least likely person you'd want to turn to for advice. His life was a complete dumpster fire: he had tons of failed relationships; not many people liked him; he was a drunk; he was always broke; he often went hungry; even his own death was somewhat of a mystery. However, that's also precisely the point. Somehow, even when Poe failed, he also persevered.

Drawing deeply on his works and life, Catherine Baab-Muguira takes the familiar image of Poe in a new and surprising direction in this darkly inspiring self-help book. Despite what you might think, Edgar Allan Poe somehow is the perfect person to teach you to say "Nevermore, problems!" and show you how to use all the terrible situations, tough breaks, bad luck, and even your darkest emotions in novel and creative ways to make a name for yourself and carve out your own unique, notorious place in the world.

An inspirational tale for black sheep everywhere, Poe for Your Problems will teach you how to overcome life’s biggest challenges and succeed at work, love, and art—despite the odds and no matter your flaws.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Through the Glass Ceiling to the Stars: The Story of the First American Woman to Command a Space Mission*




  








The long-awaited memoir of a trailblazer and role model who is telling her story for the first time.

Eileen Collins was an aviation pioneer her entire career, from her crowning achievements as the first woman to command an American space mission as well as the first to pilot the space shuttle to her early years as one of the Air Force’s first female pilots. She was in the first class of women to earn pilot’s wings at Vance Air Force Base and was their first female instructor pilot. She was only the second woman pilot admitted to the Air Force’s elite Test Pilot Program at Edwards Air Force Base. NASA had such confidence in her skills as a leader and pilot that she was entrusted to command the first shuttle mission after the Columbia disaster, returning the US to spaceflight after a two-year hiatus. Since retiring from the Air Force and NASA, she has served on numerous corporate boards and is an inspirational speaker about space exploration and leadership.

Eileen Collins is among the most recognized and admired women in the world, yet this is the first time she has told her story in a book. It is a story not only of achievement and overcoming obstacles but of profound personal transformation. The shy, quiet child of an alcoholic father and struggling single mother, who grew up in modest circumstances and was an unremarkable student, she had few prospects when she graduated from high school, but she changed her life to pursue her secret dream of becoming an astronaut. She shares her leadership and life lessons throughout the book with the aim of inspiring and passing on her legacy to a new generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fever: A Novel *




  








From the bestselling author of Ask Again, Yes, a novel about the woman known as “Typhoid Mary,” who becomes, “in Keane’s assured hands…a sympathetic, complex, and even inspiring character” (O, The Oprah Magazine).

Mary Beth Keane has written a spectacularly bold and intriguing novel about the woman known as “Typhoid Mary,” the first person in America identified as a healthy carrier of Typhoid Fever.

On the eve of the twentieth century, Mary Mallon emigrated from Ireland at age fifteen to make her way in New York City. Brave, headstrong, and dreaming of being a cook, she fought to climb up from the lowest rung of the domestic-service ladder. Canny and enterprising, she worked her way to the kitchen, and discovered in herself the true talent of a chef. Sought after by New York aristocracy, and with an independence rare for a woman of the time, she seemed to have achieved the life she’d aimed for when she arrived in Castle Garden. Then one determined “medical engineer” noticed that she left a trail of disease wherever she cooked, and identified her as an “asymptomatic carrier” of Typhoid Fever. With this seemingly preposterous theory, he made Mallon a hunted woman.

The Department of Health sent Mallon to North Brother Island, where she was kept in isolation from 1907 to 1910, then released under the condition that she never work as a cook again. Yet for Mary—proud of her former status and passionate about cooking—the alternatives were abhorrent. She defied the edict.

Bringing early-twentieth-century New York alive—the neighborhoods, the bars, the park carved out of upper Manhattan, the boat traffic, the mansions and sweatshops and emerging skyscrapers—Fever is an ambitious retelling of a forgotten life. In the imagination of Mary Beth Keane, Mary Mallon becomes a fiercely compelling, dramatic, vexing, sympathetic, uncompromising, and unforgettable heroine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Mackenzie Witch: Collection 2*




  








Fun paranormal cozy mysteries.

Witch Charm: Lexie is off to the Lauriston Academy, her cousins’ alma mater, to investigate a case of theft. To her dismay, there is no way around the school’s dress code. To her even greater dismay, soon after she arrives, she and her feline companion, Luna, come across a dead body. Lexie has to live off contraband food, spout tongue twisters every hour on the hour, and avoid classes at all costs. Add to that her feline companion’s existential crisis, and Lexie is ready to start pointing the finger of blame at just about anyone. If she doesn’t find the killer soon, she risks ending up in a roasting pit…

Witch Trials: A complaint has been lodged against Lexie and her chatty cat, Luna, and they are forced to attend a therapy session. Now, Lexie and Luna are on their way to Gainsborough Mansion to participate in a team-building program. In no time, they are both wishing someone would turn up dead…and in no time, their wish comes true. Someone has been compelled to commit murder. What if magic had something to do with it? In particular, the fabled Hensley magic…

Witch Namaste: When Lexie and Luna meet their new neighbor, Aisha, they both instantly fall under her charm, but her happiness is only a thin veil for what lies beneath. Aisha is convinced she’s cursed… She’s already lost two fiancés right before Diwali, the Festival of Lights. When Aisha loses another fiancé, Lexie knows it can’t be a coincidence. Trying to find the person responsible for the curse is no easy feat, especially when the Monkey God appears in the middle of her sitting room. Lexie must learn to meditate, levitate and cast a few spells, but she’s running out of time and it might not be enough for her to do battle with the menace lurking inside Aisha. She must find the person responsible for Aisha’s curse or risk the scales tipping in favor of darkness and evil.

Good Witch Hunting: Halloween is just around the corner. The Coven Board of Compliance has paid Lexie a surprise visit and found her abode lacking. She has been issued with a first and final notice to pull her socks up. Failing to comply could cost her in ways Lexie can’t even begin to imagine. Suffice to say, if the Coven is involved, it can’t be good… She can’t risk being sanctioned. But who has time to buy a cauldron when someone is out to kill witches and her favorite store’s resident Oracle has warned her of danger?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Mackenzie Witch: Collection 3*




  








Fun-filled paranormal cozy mystery with a witch and her talking cat.

’Tis the Season to Be Creepy: The Halloween Neighborhood Committee has issued Lexie with a warning to shape up. That means no more plastic Jack-o’-lanterns. As the incoming High Chair of the American Continent and all Circumferential Domains Pertaining to the Mackenzie Coven she cannot be blacklisted. Her plan to impress the committee with an exclusive Jack-o’-lantern carved by Starr Black is derailed when the pumpkin carver extraordinaire is found dead. It’s all hands-on deck. Her personal assistant, Octavia, is at hand to help her with the Halloween display and, this time, Lexie has not one but two O’Rourke detectives to assist her with the investigation, as well as her loyal feline companion, Luna, who has to set aside her severe aversion to pumpkins. But time is running out. If she doesn’t find the killer soon, the next victim could be Lexie’s one of a kind Jack-o’-lantern.

Jingle Purrs: It’s days before Christmas, the first one Lexie and Luna will spend together, and Lexie has a missing cat to find and a feline companion to appease. Luna has expectations and dreams of a magical Christmas, and that means shopping for presents… not exactly Lexie’s favorite pastime. Without any solid leads to pursue, she unwittingly enlists the help of the elements she has recently connected with, but the breeze assisting her has some strange ideas of how she should go about investigating the case of the missing cat as it leads her to another crime scene and the most unlikely of all the O’Rourke detectives she’s ever met…

Potion Heist: Lexie and her chatty feline companion, Luna, are in a rut. They’ve been housebound for days and desperately need to get out of the apartment. When they venture out, they discover love is in the air. However, something doesn’t look right. There’s a breakout of infidelity and people are falling for the wrong types with disastrous consequences…

Witch in Exile: Lexie's days are numbered. She's been accused of killing her cousin, Mirabelle. Even her chatty feline companion, Luna, believes she's turned into a killer. Now Lexie has been exiled to an enchanted forest and the only memory she has is filled with gaps. So is everyone else's. How can she prove her innocence if she can't remember anything?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*City of Lies (A Counterfeit Lady Novel Book 1) *




  








From the national bestselling author of the Gaslight Mysteries comes the first Counterfeit Lady novel—the intriguing start of a historical mystery series featuring woman-on-the-run Elizabeth Miles.

Like most women, Elizabeth Miles assumes many roles; unlike most, hers have made her a woman on the run. Living on the edge of society, Elizabeth uses her guile to relieve so-called respectable men of their ill-gotten gains. But brutal and greedy entrepreneur Oscar Thornton is out for blood. He’s lost a great deal of money and is not going to forgive a woman for outwitting him. With his thugs hot on her trail, Elizabeth seizes the moment to blend in with a group of women who have an agenda of their own.

She never expects to like orunderstand these privileged women, but she soon comes to respect their intentions, forming an unlikely bond with the wealthy matriarch of the group whose son, Gideon, is the rarest of species—an honest man in a dishonest world. Elizabeth knows she’s playing a risky game, and her deception could be revealed at any moment, possibly even by sharp-eyed Gideon. Nor has she been forgotten by Thornton, who’s biding his time, waiting to strike. Elizabeth must draw on her wits and every last ounce of courage she possesses to keep her new life from being cut short by this vicious shadow from her past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kale to the Queen: A Kensington Palace Chef Mystery *




  








The first installment in a “charming” cozy mystery series set at Kensington Palace and starring “a gutsy heroine”—a perfect read for foodies and royal fanatics (Kirkus Reviews)!

The new, American-born chef to the British royal family must struggle to ‘keep calm and carry on’ when a body turns up in the royal gardens . . .

Chef Carrie Ann Cole is about to embark on the adventure of a lifetime—an assignment as the new Personal Chef to the Royal Family at Kensington Palace. But no sooner has Carrie Ann touched down across the pond and donned her apron than a dead body crops up beneath the royal kale beds.

With one assistant dead and the other soon under suspicion for his murder, Carrie Ann is scrambling to keep her kitchen up and running. Not to mention she gets off to an immediate bad start with the tempestuous Royal Chef Butterbottom, who has a bitter taste in his mouth since the prestigious position in the Royal Family's kitchen was given to an "over-privileged, under-educated American chef."

But the Royal Family's appetites wait for no one, and Carrie Ann must solve the murder and still get supper on the table on time—even with the annoyingly handsome Head of Security Ian Gordon tracking her every move like an MI6 agent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mobbed: A Regan Reilly Mystery*




  








Now in mass market, New York Times bestselling author Carol Higgins Clark delivers the fourteenth installment in her crowd-pleasing Regan Reilly mystery series, this one set on the Jersey Shore, in a fun story the Today show called “dizzying.”

Private investigator Regan Reilly and her husband, Jack, head of the NYPD Major Case Squad, plan to spend the weekend at the Jersey shore with her parents. But the weekend gets off to an early start when Regan receives a phone call from her mother Nora asking if she’d hop on a train right away.

Hayley Patton is a successful New York City event planner who suspected that her beau, Scott, was cheating and hired her former high school classmate Regan to follow him. When Hayley got the lowdown on Scott’s treachery, she vowed revenge with such vehemence that Regan is worried that Hayley might go too far. Meanwhile, Nora had also just spoken to an agitated high school classmate. Karen Frawley Fulton, who lives in San Diego, called Nora after learning that her mother just sold their home at the Jersey shore and is having a garage sale to end all garage sales. Karen asks Nora to please go to the house and, she hopes, curtail any other outrageous antics her mother probably has in mind. Nora agrees and asks Regan to join her.

At the Frawley home Regan is astonished to see Scott’s brand-new fiancée, who quickly makes herself scarce. Once inside the house, Regan becomes increasingly suspicious about why the house was vacated unexpectedly. Turns out, there is a good reason…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Castaway's War: One Man's Battle against Imperial Japan *




  








Shipwrecked on a South Pacific island, a young US Navy lieutenant waged a one-man war against the Japanese

In the early hours of July 5, 1943, the destroyer USS Strong was hit by a Japanese torpedo. The powerful weapon broke the destroyer's back, killed dozens of sailors, and sparked raging fires. While accompanying ships were able to take off most of Strong's surviving crewmembers, scores went into the ocean as the once-proud warship sank beneath the waves--and a young officer's harrowing story of survival began.

Lieutenant Hugh Barr Miller, a pre-war football star at the University of Alabama, went into the water as the vessel sank. Severely injured, Miller and several others survived three days at sea and eventually landed on a Japanese-occupied island. The survivors found fresh water and a few coconuts, but Miller, suffering from internal injuries and believing he was on the verge of death, ordered the others to go on without him. They reluctantly did so, believing, as Miller did, that he would be dead within hours.

But Miller didn't die, and his health improved enough for him to begin searching for food. He also found the enemy--Japanese forces patrolling the island. Miller was determined to survive, and so launched a one-man war against the island's occupiers.

Based on official American and Japanese histories, personal memoirs, and the author's exclusive interviews with many of the story's key participants, The Castaway's War is a rousing story of naval combat, bravery, and determination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Battle: When U.S. and German Soldiers Joined Forces in the Waning Hours of World War II in Europe *




  








The incredible story of the unlikeliest battle of World War II, when a small group of American soldiers joined forces with German soldiers to fight off fanatical SS troops

May, 1945. Hitler is dead, the Third Reich is little more than smoking rubble, and no GI wants to be the last man killed in action against the Nazis.

The Last Battle tells the nearly unbelievable story of the unlikeliest battle of the war, when a small group of American tankers, led by Captain Lee, joined forces with German soldiers to fight off fanatical SS troops seeking to capture Castle Itter and execute the stronghold's VIP prisoners. It is a tale of unlikely allies, startling bravery, jittery suspense, and desperate combat between implacable enemies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/24/22.

Currently $3.

*Last to Die: A Defeated Empire, a Forgotten Mission, and the Last American Killed in World War II *




  








On August 18, 1945 -- three days after Japan announced it would cease hostilities and surrender -- U.S. Army Air Forces Sergeant Anthony J. Marchione bled to death in the clear, bright sky above Tokyo. Just six days after his twentieth birthday, Tony Marchione died like so many before him in World War II -- quietly, cradled in the arms of a buddy who was powerless to prevent his death. Though heartbreaking for his family, Marchione's death would have been no more notable than any other had he not had the dubious distinction of being the last American killed in World War II combat.

An aerial gunner who had already survived several combat missions, Marchione's death was the tragic culmination of an intertwined series of events. The plane that carried him that day was a trouble-plagued American heavy bomber known as the B-32 Dominator, which would prove a failed competitor to the famed B-29 Superfortress. And on the ground below, a palace revolt was brewing and a small number of die-hard Japanese fighter pilots decided to fight on, refusing to accept defeat.

Based on official American and Japanese histories, personal memoirs, and the author's exclusive interviews with many of the story's key participants, Last to Die is a rousing tale of air combat, bravery, cowardice, hubris, and determination, all set during the turbulent and confusing final days of World War II.


----------



## CS

*Pro Wrestling Books - $1.99 each*

*Hitman: My Real Life in the Cartoon World of Wrestling (Bret Hart)


  




*

Written without collaborators and based on decades of tape recordings he made throughout his career, Hitman is Bret Hart's brutally honest, perceptive and startling account of his life in and out of the ring that proves once and for all that great things come in pink tights.

*Undisputed: How to Become the World Champion in 1,372 Easy Steps (Chris Jericho)


  




*

"Entertaining... an insightful and funny observer of pro wrestling's universe." -- Publishers Weekly

In this insightful, riveting book, Jericho takes us into WWE wrestling arenas around the world as he details his classic rivalries with The Rock, Steve Austin, HHH, Shawn Michaels, and John Cena, along with all the politics and backstage machinations he faced outside the ring. Chris recounts his hilarious escapades of breaking in with the Hollywood elite via doomed auditions, short-lived reality shows, made-for-television movies, and red-carpet interviewing fiascos.

Jam packed with CJ's trademark self-effacing humor, one-of-a-kind writing style, and ridiculous random encounters with everyone from Arnold Schwarzenegger, Axl Rose, and Wayne Gretzky to Paul McCartney, and Howard Stern, Undisputed is one of a rare breed-a sequel that might be better than the original.

*Countdown to Lockdown: A Hardcore Journal (Mick Foley)*


  






*The world famous wrestler and #1 New York Times bestselling author recounts the blood, sweat, and tears behind his knock-down, drag-out TNA debut comeback against archrival Sting.*

The undisputed king of the literary ring is back with another handwritten, hardcore home run. Forget the ghost writer and the computer keyboard - this mesmerizing memoir is straight from the pen and notebook paper of the Hardcore Legend, Mick Foley, chronicling the heart-pounding build-up to "Lockdown", one of the most important matches of his long and storied career. Foley's every limit is tested, as he battles back the formidable tag-team of Father Time and Mother Nature - overcoming a host of injuries and serious self-doubts to get back in the ring with one of his all-time favorite foes. With his trademark blend of wit and wisdom, wildness and warmth, Foley dishes previously untold stories from his remarkable life, including his transition from WWE to TNA, his ill-fated stint as a television commentator, his tumultuous relationship with Vince McMahon, his thoughts on performance enhancing substances in sports, the troubling list of wrestlers dying way too young, and his soul saving work in Sierra Leone.

Raw, dynamic, and unabashedly honest, Countdown to Lockdown charts Foley's wrestling rebirth, and rise to heights that his fans thought he would never see again.

Publisher's Note: 100% of the advance for this book has been donated to Child Fund International and RAINN.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/25/22.

Currently $2.

*The Heaven Makers *




  








Idle immortals, hungry for entertainment, turn their attention to humans in this science fiction novel by the New York Times–bestselling author of Dune.

Immortal aliens had observed Earth for centuries, making and viewing full sensory movies of wars, natural disasters, and horrific human activities . . . all to relieve their boredom. Then they finally became jaded by ordinary, run-of-the-mill tragedies, and found ways to create even more inventive spectacles to keep themselves amused.

But interfering with human activities is forbidden, and by the time Investigator Kelexel arrives to investigate, things are really getting out of hand . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Thieves of Destiny: A Military Space Opera Series (Gravity City Book 1)*




  








A daring rescue. Interstellar war. Reality-shattering conspiracy...

In the midst of fighting a reignited war with the deadly Nimic, Lt. Commander Johnny Rangers of the Confederation of Aligned Planets is dragged into a rescue mission by mysterious agent Koya Nyrus.

With his best friend’s life at stake, he finds himself on a restricted world full of secrets that could alter the course of the war.
Meanwhile, Rangers’ father, Inspector Frank Branza of the Gravity City Police Force, sets out to uncover a vast conspiracy with plans to affect the very fabric of reality.

Little do the estranged father and son realize they’re on the same deadly path that will change the galaxy forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ready Player One *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Now a major motion picture directed by Steven Spielberg.

“Enchanting . . . Willy Wonka meets The Matrix.”—USA Today • “As one adventure leads expertly to the next, time simply evaporates.”—Entertainment Weekly

A world at stake. A quest for the ultimate prize. Are you ready?

In the year 2045, reality is an ugly place. The only time Wade Watts really feels alive is when he’s jacked into the OASIS, a vast virtual world where most of humanity spends their days.

When the eccentric creator of the OASIS dies, he leaves behind a series of fiendish puzzles, based on his obsession with the pop culture of decades past. Whoever is first to solve them will inherit his vast fortune—and control of the OASIS itself.

Then Wade cracks the first clue. Suddenly he’s beset by rivals who’ll kill to take this prize. The race is on—and the only way to survive is to win.

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY Entertainment Weekly • San Francisco Chronicle • Village Voice • Chicago Sun-Times • iO9 • The AV Club


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Red Widow (The Chronicles of Jesse Ames Book 1) *




  








My name is Jesse Ames. I’m an ex-fed with an aversion to authority and an unusual partner—a wolf shifter with an interesting way of blending in. A shifter within a shifter.

Eleven years at the FBI taught me two things—how to stay alive when a gun is pointed at my head, and that I never want to work for anyone else ever again. When I moved to Atlanta and started my own PI firm, I swore I’d never make my living chasing down missing or philandering spouses. But the rent is due, so when a woman knocked on my door and offered me a boatload of money to track down her missing husband who helped himself to a family heirloom on his way out, I had a hard time saying no. Seemed like easy money.

Wrong.

The local vampire cartel has also taken an interest in my case, and now I’m neck-deep in the shady blood trade questioning who the bad guys really are. Throw in a wizard with a fascination for dinosaurs and Venus flytraps, and my case just got even more complicated.

Did I mention my dead ancestors talk to me, and my partner and I are on the run from a ruthless vampire in New Orleans?

The Chronicles of Jesse Ames series is part of the Katie Bishop universe, so old friends from Savannah will pop in often.

Warning: Jesse has a mouth like a sailor. Colorful language is guaranteed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Peace Kills: America's Fun New Imperialism *




  








The #1 New York Times-bestselling author who “never fails to find the absurd” addresses everything from airport security to the Iraq War (The New York Times Book Review).

To unravel the mysteries of war, P.J. O’Rourke first visits Kosovo. (“Wherever there's injustice, oppression, and suffering, America will show up six months later and bomb the country next to where it's happening.”) He travels to Israel at the outbreak of the intifada. He flies to Egypt in the wake of the 9/11 terrorists' attacks. and contemplates bygone lunacies. (“Why are the people in the Middle East so crazy? Here, at the pyramids, was an answer from the earliest days of civilization: People have always been crazy.”) He covers the demonstrations and the denunciations of war. Finally he arrives in Baghdad with the U.S. Army, and enters one of Saddam's palaces. (“If a reason for invading Iraq was needed, felony interior decorating would have sufficed.”) With this collection, P.J. O’Rourke once again demonstrates that he is “an acerbic master of gonzo journalism and one of America’s most hilarious and provocative writers” (Time).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Modern Manners: An Etiquette Book for Rude People *




  








An “extremely funny” take on the decline of civility, from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of How the Hell Did This Happen? (The Plain Dealer).

In Modern Manners, cultural guru P. J. O’Rourke provides the essential accessory for the truly contemporary man or woman—a rulebook for living in a world without rules.

Traditionally, good manners were a means of becoming as bland and invisible as everyone else, thus avoiding calling attention to one’s own awkwardness and stupidity. Today, with everyone wanting to appear special, stupidity is at a premium, and manners—as outrageous and bizarre as possible—are a wonderful way to distinguish ourselves, or at least have a fine time trying.

This irreverent and hilarious guide to anti-etiquette offers pointed advice on topics from sex and entertaining to reading habits and death. With the most up-to-date forms of vulgarity, churlishness, and presumption, the latest fashions in discourtesy and barbarous display, O’Rourke is our guide to the art of incivility.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Life After Deaf: My Misadventures in Hearing Loss and Recovery *




  








From a renowned media critic to a man with sudden and full hearing loss, Noel Holston ran the gauntlet of diagnoses, health insurance, and cochlear implant surgery.

On a spring night in 2010, Noel Holston, a journalist, songwriter, and storyteller, went to bed with reasonably intact hearing. By dawn, it was gone, thus beginning a long process of hearing-restoration that included misdiagnoses, an obstinate health-insurance bureaucracy, failed cochlear-implant surgery, and a second surgery that finally worked. He negotiated the gauntlet with a wry sense of humor and the aid of his supportive wife, Marty. Life After Deaf details his experience with warmth, understanding, and candor. It’s the story not only of his way back to the world of the hearing, but of a great marriage that weathered serious testing. Their determination and resilience serve as a source of inspiration for all.

Life After Deaf is not just for the more than forty million people in the United States alone who cope with some form of hearing loss, but is also for their wide circles of friends, family, caregivers, and audiologists. This highly readable book will be an invaluable guide and source of hope for the large number of baby boomers now handling hearing loss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder at Wedgefield Manor: A Riveting WW1 Historical Mystery (A Jane Wunderly Mystery Book 2) *




  








For fans of Miss Fisher’s Murder Mysteries comes Jane Wunderly—a thoroughly modern young American widow—traveling abroad in post-World War I England and enjoying the hospitality of a dashing lord and a perfectly proper manor house, until murder makes an unwelcome appearance . . .

England, 1926: Wedgefield Manor, deep in the tranquil Essex countryside, provides a welcome rest stop for Jane and her matchmaking Aunt Millie before their return to America. While Millie spends time with her long-lost daughter, Lillian, and their host, Lord Hughes, Jane fills the hours devouring mystery novels and taking flying lessons—much to Millie’s disapproval. But any danger in the air is eclipsed by tragedy on the ground when one of the estate’s mechanics, Air Force veteran Simon Marshall, is killed in a motorcar collision.

The sliced brake cables prove this was no accident, yet was the intended victim someone other than Simon? The house is full of suspects—visiting relations, secretive servants, strangers prowling the grounds at night—and also full of targets. The enigmatic Mr. Redvers, who helped Jane solve a murder in Egypt, arrives on the scene to once more offer his assistance. It seems that everyone at Wedgefield wants Jane to help protect the Hughes family. But while she searches for answers, is she overlooking a killer hiding in plain sight?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shell Game: A V.I. Warshawski Novel (V.I. Warshawski Novels Book 19)*




  








Winner of the Sue Grafton Memorial Award!

A Boston Globe Best Book of 2018!

Acclaimed detective V. I. Warshawski tackles a pair of perplexing cases involving those closest to her in this compelling and timely adventure that centers on some of the most divisive and pressing issues of our time

When V. I Warshawski gets word that her closest friend and mentor Lotty Herschel’s nephew has become a suspect in a murder, the legendary detective will do everything she can to save him. The cops found Felix Herschel’s name and phone number on the unknown victim’s remains, but Felix insists he doesn’t know why.

As Vic digs deeper, she discovers that the dead man was obsessed with Middle Eastern archaeology—the first clue in a bewildering case that leads to a stolen artifact and a shadowy network of international criminals. But the trouble multiplies when Vic’s long-lost niece, Reno, goes missing. A beautiful young woman with a heartbreaking past and a promising future, Reno is harboring a secret that may cost her her life. V.I. can hear the clock ticking on her niece's safety and is frantic in her efforts to find her.

Vic won’t leave any stone unturned until these very personal cases are cleared—a complex investigation that will entangle the Russian mob, ISIS backers, rogue ICE agents, a nefarious corporation preying on the poor, and a shady network of stock scams and stolen antiquities stretching from Chicago to the East Indies and the Middle East.

In Shell Game, no one can be trusted and nothing is what it seems, except for the indomitable detective and her thirst for justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Big Medicine *




  







A short novel and three stories, restored to their original magazine versions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hearing Evil (Cycle of Evil Book 2)*




  








Michael Turcotte wants nothing to do with his so-called gift—the ability to see other people’s fates simply by touching them. Michael decides to spend his summer searching for answers about his past. He can’t rest without the sounds of forgotten tragedy echoing through his dreams, but reconstructing his memories will come with a whole new set of problems even he can’t foresee.

Detective Samantha Reilly has always looked out for Michael, but now that she’s taken him into her home, she fears her maternal instincts are lacking. When a brutal gang sets off a chain reaction of crimes, Sam struggles to choose between the two most important things in her life: her job and her new foster son. Fate intervenes when Michael is kidnapped, forcing her two roles to collide.

As Michael’s past meets Sam’s present, their bond will be tested while a city crumbles around them. They’ll need all their skills and a lot of luck in order to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Island of Secrets: Expedition Inc. Book 1 *




  








"The writing is reminiscent of Clive Cussler - a combination of tech/action/suspense that kept me interested up to the end."

There are still mysteries and treasures out there.

The Expedition Inc. team is ready and willing to set out on an adventure.

For the right price, that is.

They hunt for treasure anywhere in the world; deserts, tropical islands, big cities. Wherever the job takes them, that’s where Jason Kincaid and his crew go.

When approached with what could be the discovery of the century, how could they turn the job down?

Their competition had the same reaction and brought an army with them. Now it’s a race against time!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wolf Rock (Richard Mariner Series Book 11) *




  







Richard Mariner - Book 11


"A master of sea-going adventure. Enough taut suspense to satisfy any reader." Clive Cussler


In the middle of a terrible storm in the English Channel, the Lionheart turns around to rescue those aboard the sinking Goodman Richard.


Abandoned by the captain and most officers on the only seaworthy lifeboat, a hundred distressed cadets escape the threatening waters of Wolf Rock thanks to the skills of Richard Mariner and his crew.


However, instead of being heralded as a hero, Mariner is painted as a villain. He is accused, by a corrupt board of inquiry, of being complicit in the knowledge that the ship wasn't originally seaworthy. Mariner is held responsible for the officers lost at sea, declared dead by misadventure - and arrested for Corporate Killing as part of the test case for a new law.


Mariner must suddenly salvage his reputation, his business and uncover the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Black Pearl (Richard Mariner Series Book 19) *




  








1972, Benin La Bas Rainforest.


Dr Mizuki Yukawa has twenty minutes to live.

Less if she stops running. Her beloved rainforest, her home, her friends, her life’s work - gone in a matter of seconds. And she will be next if she doesn’t keep running.

But the soldiers who massacred her colleagues are not the only danger in the rainforest.

The dense, dangerous rainforest will not let her escape so easily.

Decades later, the precious bounty Dr Yukawa and her team uncovered has been washed downriver. Black Pearls - a discovery that could be worth billions.

This valuable knowledge falls into the hands of two very different men. Maximilian Asov, the most powerful businessman in Russia - and Captain Richard Mariner, the sea-going adventurer in the country on a mission of peace.

The race is on to discover the source of the black pearls and Richard doesn’t only have Asov to contend with. With the animals of the rainforest long gone, the Army of Christ the Infant, a gang bent on slaughtering villagers and animals, kidnapping boys for their fighting units and forcing women into slavery, has taken over and they are willing to go to any lengths to defend their territory.

The hunt is on...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*River of Ghosts (Richard Mariner Series Book 21) *




  








Richard and Robin Mariner are exploring the depths of the South China Sea with their ROV Neptune when they receive a distress call.

A submarine is trapped on the seabed and its crew are running out of air.

It has been searching for the wreck of a ship that sank between China and Japan in 1281.

The sunken ship belonged to Kublai Khan and legend says it was laden with gold.

As the Mariners join in the rescue attempts, they rapidly become aware that all is not as it seems.

There is more going on beneath the surface than they supposed.

Danger will pursue them through pirate-controlled waters.

And only become more lethal still when they come ashore into Triad-ruled Shanghai.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Ship Breakers (Richard Mariner Series Book 23) *




  








Komsomolskaya Pier, Archangel.

Robin and Richard Mariner are being showed around Prometheus, one of their superannuated tankers.

The vessel is particularly familiar to Robin because she commanded it in the past when it was still in service.

Now, after years ‘in mothballs’ anchored in the Channel, the Mariners are cutting a deal with a team planning to recycle it – the first of many.

Soon afterwards, the Mariners are interrupted at dinner by officials who ask Richard to accompany them.
Left on her own, Robin becomes nervous – then frightened.

Alone in a strange city and certain she is being stalked, she hides in the one place she knows – her old command Prometheus.

But Richard has been taken to the Archangel city morgue to view the body of a dead man discovered aboard Prometheus – and the authorities fear there may be more.

They are right. Prometheus has been used as a clandestine interrogation base by various secret intelligence agencies – who will now stop at nothing, including murder, to cover their tracks.

And, as the only living person aboard, Robin is right in their sights.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Titan 10 (Richard Mariner Series Book 27) *




  








North Atlantic, early 2000’s.

Prometheus 4, the first of a new generation of Heritage-Mariner super-tankers, plunges round the North Cape, leaving the Norwegian Sea in her wake.

She is heading deeper into the Arctic Ocean for a rendezvous in the Barents Sea with Titan 10, from which she will collect her costly cargo.

Formerly a huge nuclear attack submarine, Titan 10's vast missile storage areas have been replaced by tanks carrying thousands of litres of top-quality crude oil which has been collected from a wellhead deep beneath the distant Kara Sea.

But when the two vessels meet, there is no response from Titan 10 and Captain Richard Mariner crosses to investigate.

The submarine seems to be utterly deserted. Apparently, only her autonomous computer guidance system has brought her, deep beneath the ocean, to the rendezvous point on the surface.

And all the precious oil is gone.

Mariner and his crew use both vessels to follow Titan 10's computer records back along the track of her last, mysterious voyage in search of the men who achieved this seemingly impossible theft, determined to recover the missing cargo.

But their mission takes them relentlessly deeper into the ice-bound, storm-wracked Kara Sea - to face one danger after another; each more lethal than the last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Come Spy With Me: A Spy Thriller (John Sand Book 1) *




  








He wanted to retire . . .

. . . Assassins have other plans.

Secret Agent John Sand was the world’s greatest spy, then he decided to call it quits. Settling into quiet mornings and lovely dinners, Sand finally found peace.

But as Sand is adjusting to a life free of espionage, the CIA calls in an unexpected favor. JFK needs Sand for a final mission: one he might not survive. Deadly assassins are targeting Cuba’s president, and his own people might be in on the attempt. If El Presidenté dies, World War III is imminent . . .

The unexpected jolt to Sand’s senses pulls him back into a world full of secret intelligence, where Sand is on board for the most dangerous mission of his life. The enemies are deadlier. The stakes higher. The threats more complex.

Is John Sand ready to face these enemies, or will the once great spy be brought to the verge of his physical abilities with each passing test?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Seven Sins of Memory: How the Mind Forgets and Remembers *




  








A New York Times Notable Book: A psychologist’s “gripping and thought-provoking” look at how and why our brains sometimes fail us (Steven Pinker, author of How the Mind Works).

In this intriguing study, Harvard psychologist Daniel L. Schacter explores the memory miscues that occur in everyday life, placing them into seven categories: absent-mindedness, transience, blocking, misattribution, suggestibility, bias, and persistence. Illustrating these concepts with vivid examples—case studies, literary excerpts, experimental evidence, and accounts of highly visible news events such as the O. J. Simpson verdict, Bill Clinton’s grand jury testimony, and the search for the Oklahoma City bomber—he also delves into striking new scientific research, giving us a glimpse of the fascinating neurology of memory and offering “insight into common malfunctions of the mind” (USA Today).

“Though memory failure can amount to little more than a mild annoyance, the consequences of misattribution in eyewitness testimony can be devastating, as can the consequences of suggestibility among pre-school children and among adults with ‘false memory syndrome’ . . . Drawing upon recent neuroimaging research that allows a glimpse of the brain as it learns and remembers, Schacter guides his readers on a fascinating journey of the human mind.” —Library Journal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Dieppe 1942 - The Jubilee Disaster*




  








In the summer of 1942 the war was almost at the end of its third year and the position of the Allies was desperate, both in Europe and on the Middle and Far Eastern fronts.

The hard-pressed Russians were urging Winston Churchill to open a Second Front, about which he was understandably cool. Eventually it was decided to mount a “reconnaissance in force” against the French coast and at dawn on 19 August five thousand soldiers, mainly Canadians, were landed at and around Dieppe.

The venture was doomed from the outset as en route the raiding force blundered into a German convoy heading for the same destination, alerting the port’s defenders. What followed was nine hours of carnage.

Ronald Atkin has pieced together the full story of that day from all sides and the result is a masterly account of one of the most extraordinary – and tragic – episodes of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*At the Fifth Attempt: An Escape Story*




  








This tells the story of a soldier caught before the evacuation at Dunkirk, and his daring escape and life along the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Few: The American "Knights of the Air" Who Risked Everything to Fight in the Battle of Britain *




  








From the author of national bestsellers The Bedford Boys and The Longest Winter comes "a rousing tale of little-known heroes" (Booklist).

The Few tells the dramatic and unforgettable story of eight young Americans who joined Britain's Royal Air Force, defying their country's neutrality laws and risking their U.S. citizenship to fight side-by-side with England's finest pilots in the summer of 1940-over a year before America entered the war. Flying the lethal and elegant Spitfire, they became "knights of the air" and with minimal training but plenty of guts, they dueled the skilled and fearsome pilots of Germany's Luftwaffe. By October 1940, they had helped England win the greatest air battle in the history of aviation. Winston Churchill once said of all those who fought in the Battle of Britain, "Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few." These daring Americans were the few among the "few." Now, with the narrative drive and human drama that made The Bedford Boys and The Longest Winter national bestsellers, Alex Kershaw tells their story for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/25/22.

Currently $3.

*The Coldest Winter: America and the Korean War*




  








"In a grand gesture of reclamation and remembrance, Mr. Halberstam has brought the war back home."---The New York Times

David Halberstam's magisterial and thrilling The Best and the Brightest was the defining book about the Vietnam conflict. More than three decades later, Halberstam used his unrivaled research and formidable journalistic skills to shed light on another pivotal moment in our history: the Korean War. Halberstam considered The Coldest Winter his most accomplished work, the culmination of forty-five years of writing about America's postwar foreign policy.

Halberstam gives us a masterful narrative of the political decisions and miscalculations on both sides. He charts the disastrous path that led to the massive entry of Chinese forces near the Yalu River and that caught Douglas MacArthur and his soldiers by surprise. He provides astonishingly vivid and nuanced portraits of all the major figures--Eisenhower, Truman, Acheson, Kim, and Mao, and Generals MacArthur, Almond, and Ridgway. At the same time, Halberstam provides us with his trademark highly evocative narrative journalism, chronicling the crucial battles with reportage of the highest order. As ever, Halberstam was concerned with the extraordinary courage and resolve of people asked to bear an extraordinary burden.

The Coldest Winter is contemporary history in its most literary and luminescent form, providing crucial perspective on every war America has been involved in since. It is a book that Halberstam first decided to write more than thirty years ago and that took him nearly ten years to complete. It stands as a lasting testament to one of the greatest journalists and historians of our time, and to the fighting men whose heroism it chronicles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/26/22.

Currently $1.

*The Cost of Freedom (Starship Freedom Book 2) *




  








Not long ago, the starship Freedom was a museum ship. A relic of a bygone era. A rusty old warship converted into a tourist trap.

Then the aliens attacked.

Now, once more, the legendary Freedom flies to war.

The war is brutal. The enemy is merciless. The rahs, vicious arachnids from deep space, crave only one thing. Human flesh.

Before this terror, Earth’s fleet crumbles. Starships burn. Millions die.

But the Freedom still flies. James King, her gruff old commander, still fights.

The Freedom will never surrender. The Freedom will never flee. The long, cold night has come to Earth, but the Freedom shines bright.

The survivors of the fleet rally behind her. All brave souls heed her call. The Freedom sounds the cry of Earth: We will win!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Third Party (The River Saga Book Three) *




  








A missing ally. A secret world. A second colony.

With the Surial gone, Colton Beck has a chance to rebuild the Rusa race. Colton embarks on a dangerous journey to find answers, bringing his closest allies along for the ride. Each objective is a step toward to repopulating Nulit, but the ultimate price might be higher than they’re willing to offer.

Now that the truth about the Angor has been realized, the Unity Accord will never be the same. Colton is determined to ensure his peoples’ position over the fabled Ocean, even if it tears the Unity apart.

When someone from Desmond’s past returns to haunt him, history threatens to repeat itself.

Third Party is the latest installment of the hit series, The River Saga, from the Best-Selling author of The Event, and Lost Contact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Artie Shaw, King of the Clarinet: His Life and Times *




  








"The two sides of Shaw…are at the center of…[this] compulsively readable biography." —Daniel Akst, Wall Street Journal

During America’s Swing Era, no musician was more successful or controversial than Artie Shaw: the charismatic and opinionated clarinetist-bandleader whose dozens of hits became anthems for “the greatest generation.” But some of his most beautiful recordings were not issued until decades after he’d left the scene. He broke racial barriers by hiring African American musicians. His frequent “retirements” earned him a reputation as the Hamlet of jazz. And he quit playing for good at the height of his powers. The handsome Shaw had seven wives (including Lana Turner and Ava Gardner). Inveterate reader and author of three books, he befriended the best-known writers of his time.

Tom Nolan, who interviewed Shaw between 1990 and his death in 2004 and spoke with one hundred of his colleagues and contemporaries, captures Shaw and his era with candor and sympathy, bringing the master to vivid life and restoring him to his rightful place in jazz history.


Originally published in hardcover under the title Three Chords for Beauty's Sake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Making Rounds with Oscar: The Extraordinary Gift of an Ordinary Cat*




  








A remarkable cat. A special gift. A life-changing journey.

They thought he was just a cat. When Oscar arrived at the Steere House Nursing and Rehabilitation Center in Rhode Island he was a cute little guy with attitude. He loved to stretch out in a puddle of sunlight and chase his tail until he was dizzy. Occasionally he consented to a scratch behind the ears, but only when it suited him. In other words, he was a typical cat. Or so it seemed. It wasn't long before Oscar had created something of a stir. Apparently, this ordinary cat possesses an extraordinary gift: he knows instinctively when the end of life is near. Oscar is a welcome distraction for the residents of Steere House, many of whom are living with Alzheimer's. But he never spends much time with them -- until they are in their last hours. Then, as if this were his job, Oscar strides purposely into a patient's room, curls up on the bed, and begins his vigil. Oscar provides comfort and companionship when people need him most. And his presence lets caregivers and loved ones know that it's time to say good-bye. Oscar's gift is a tender mercy. He teaches by example: embracing moments of life that so many of us shy away from. Making Rounds with Oscar is the story of an unusual cat, the patients he serves, their caregivers, and of one doctor who learned how to listen. Heartfelt, inspiring, and full of humor and pathos, this book allows readers to take a walk into a world rarely seen from the outside, a world we often misunderstand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder in the Reading Room (A Book Retreat Mystery 5) *




  








Storyton Hall, Virginia, is a paradise for book lovers who come from all over for literary getaways. But manager Jane Steward is temporarily leaving for another renowned resort—in hopes of solving a twist-filled mystery . . .

Jane’s boyfriend is missing, and she thinks she may find him at North Carolina’s historic Biltmore Estate. Officially, she’s there to learn about luxury hotel management, but she’s also prowling around the breathtaking buildings and grounds looking for secret passageways and clues. One of the staff gardeners promises to be helpful . . . that is, until his body turns up in the reading room of his cottage, a book on his lap.

When she finally locates the kidnapped Edwin, his captor insists that she lead him back to Storyton Hall, convinced that it houses Ernest Hemingway’s lost suitcase, stolen from a Paris train station in 1922. But before they can turn up the treasure, the bell may toll for another victim . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Beachside Murder: A Small Beach Town Cozy Mystery (Sharpe & Steele Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








Book one in a brand new mystery series from the bestselling author of the popular Connie Cafe series.

A young woman murdered on the Fourth of July.
A bumbling and incompetent local police chief.
A feisty Private Investigator and her Boston Terrier.
A fast paced, funny and thrilling mystery.

From bestselling author, Maisy Marple, comes a brand new mystery series that merges the charm of a cozy mystery and the fast pace of a thriller novel. Hit the buy button to read the new series from the mystery writer that thousands of readers have read and loved!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Thrill of the Hunt: A Novel ("Sister" Jane Book 14) *




  








A blackmailer targeting wealthy members of “Sister” Jane Arnold’s club has turned the hunters into the hunted in this thrilling mystery from New York Times bestselling author Rita Mae Brown.

“Cunning foxes, sensible hounds, and sweet-tempered horses are among the sparkling conversationalists in this charming series.”—The New York Times Book Review

It’s the start of fox-hunting season and Sister is training a new generation of hounds in eager anticipation of Opening Hunt. But before they make it to that exciting day, several members of the hunt club receive ominous videos in which they appear to be doing scandalous, career-ending deeds. The videos are doctored, but does it matter? The unknown blackmailer promises to publish the clips if they don’t get paid, and even the most upstanding citizen can be brought down by the court of public opinion.

While Sister and her friends try to unmask the dastardly mind behind the videos, mysteries abound in their beautiful Blue Ridge Mountain town home. Two men die, apparently by suicide, shocking a community that never saw their deaths coming. And rumors abound that Old Paradise, the estate being lovingly restored by Crawford Howard, houses a secret stash of gold from its original owner. Does someone want the treasure badly enough to kill for?

Sister and her fellow Jefferson Hunt Club members, including friends both two- and four-legged, are on the case—and with any luck, they’ll catch the criminals before the first horn sounds on opening day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Motive: An Alex Delaware Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Jonathan Kellerman writes razor-sharp novels that cut to the quick. Now comes Motive, which pits psychologist Alex Delaware and homicide cop Milo Sturgis against a vicious criminal mind—the kind only Kellerman can bring to chilling life.

Even having hundreds of closed cases to his credit can’t keep LAPD police lieutenant Milo Sturgis from agonizing over the crimes that don’t get solved—and the victims who go without justice. Victims like Katherine Hennepin, a young woman strangled and stabbed in her home. A single suspect with a solid alibi leads to a dead end—one even Alex Delaware’s expert insight can’t explain. The only thing to do is move on to the next murder case—because there’s always a next one.

This time the victim is Ursula Corey: a successful, attractive divorcée who’s been gunned down—not a robbery but an execution, a crime that smacks of simple, savage revenge. And along with that theoretical motive come two strong contenders for the role of perp: the dead woman’s business partner/ex-husband and her divorce lawyer/secret lover. But just as Alex and Milo think they’re zeroing in on the most likely suspect, a bizarre new clue stirs up eerie echoes of the unsolved Hennepin murder. And the discovery of yet another crime scene bearing the same taunting signature raises the specter of a serial killer on a mission, whose twisted method is exceeded only by his manipulative and cunning madness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Binding Room: A Novel (An Inspector Anjelica Henley Thriller Book 2) *




  








*A BOOK RIOT Best Mystery, Thriller, and True Crime Book In July*

“Matheson’s voice is exciting, urgent… and, now more than ever, vital.”—A.J. Finn, #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Woman in the Window

Detective Anjelica Henley confronts a series of ritualistic murders in this heart-pounding thriller about race, power and the corrupt institutions that threaten us

When Detective Anjelica Henley is called to investigate the murder of a popular preacher in his own church, she discovers a second victim, tortured and tied to a bed in an upstairs room. He is alive, but barely, and his body shows signs of a dark religious ritual.

With a revolving list of suspects and the media spotlight firmly on her, Henley is left with more questions than answers as she attempts to untangle both crimes. But when another body appears, the case takes on a new urgency. Unless she can apprehend the killer, the next victim may just be Henley herself.

Both fans of The Jigsaw Man and readers coming to Matheson's work for the first time will get swept away in this heart-pounding thriller. Drawing on her experiences as a criminal attorney, Nadine Matheson deftly explores issues of race, class and justice through an action-packed story that will hold you captive until the last terrifying page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Wild Girls: A Novel *




  








In the vein of Lucy Foley and Ruth Ware, a deliciously wicked and atmospheric thriller about a group of old friends who plan to reconnect on an African safari vacation, but soon learn that their wild pasts have finally caught up with them.

“A wonderfully atmospheric thriller of secrets, lies and betrayals . . . a heart-stopping rollercoaster of a read.” —B.A. Paris, author of Behind Closed Doors

FOUR FRIENDS. A LUXURY RETREAT. IT’S GOING TO BE MURDER.

It’s been years since Grace, Felicity, Alice, and Hannah were together. The “Wild Girls,” as they were once called, are no longer so wild. Alice is a teacher. Hannah has a new baby. Grace is a homebody. Only Felicity seems to have retained her former spark.

Then Felicity invites them all on the weekend of a lifetime—a birthday bash in Botswana. It will be a chance to have fun and rekindle their once bomb-proof friendship… and finally put that one horrible night, all those years ago, behind them for good.

But soon after arriving at the luxury safari lodge, a feeling of unease settles over them. There’s no sign of the party that was promised. There’s no phone signal. They are on their own… and things start to go very, very wrong. 

A fresh approach to the classic locked-room mystery, The Wild Girls is sure to appeal to fans of Ruth Ware and Lucy Foley.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Night She Went Missing: A Novel*




  








"A great new voice in suspense...Perfect for fans of Big Little Lies who thrive on stories of deceit in the suburban world.”
—J. T. Ellison, New York Times and USA Today bestselling author of Her Dark Lies

"Pitch perfect suspense...The best debut I’ve read this year.” --Allison Brennan, New York Times bestselling author

An intriguing and twisty domestic suspense about loyalty and deceit in a tight-knit Texas community where parents are known to behave badly and people are not always who they appear to be.

Emily, a popular but bookish prep school senior, goes missing after a night out with friends. She was last seen leaving a party with Alex, a football player with a dubious reputation. But no one is talking.

Now three mothers, Catherine, Leslie and Morgan, friends turned frenemies, have their lives turned upside down as they are forced to look to their own children—and each other’s—for answers to questions they don’t want to ask.

Each mother is sure she knows who is responsible, but they all have their own secrets to keep and reputations to protect. And the lies they tell themselves and each other may just have the potential to be lethal in this riveting debut.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Good Husbands: A Novel *




  








Three wives, one letter, and an explosive secret that will change everything.

He said, she said. Who do you believe?

Jessica, Stephanie and Priyanka are complete strangers, but they have one thing in common: they’ve each received a letter accusing their husbands of committing a sexual assault more than two decades prior. Is the accusation true or is there more to the story? It was a secret that remained buried for years.

With their worlds suddenly turned upside down, they don’t know who to trust—a complete stranger or the men they love and built their lives with. The three women come together to embark on a hunt for the truth, but they are hardly prepared for what they will discover. Who is the victim, and will justice ultimately be served?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bullet Rain - A Nova Bartkowski Novel (Nova Bartkowski Series Book 1) *




  








WHEN IT RAINS, IT POURS

Nova is a free man. Having just walked away as a non-sanctioned hit man for the U.S. government, he's purchased a classic Mustang to drive across the country. But when his car breaks down in the middle of the Nevada desert, Nova ends up in the small town of Parrot Spur. There's something strange about Parrot Spur. Something ... off. Maybe it's the fact the town is full of ex-servicemen. Maybe it's the fact the abandoned mine might not be abandoned. Maybe it’s the fact the knockout brunette in the bar is clearly more than what she seems. In the end, none of it matters. What matters — and what Nova is soon going to learn — is that in the desert, the only thing that rains is bullets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Assassin's List: The Adam Drake Thriller Series Book 1 (The Adam Drake Series) *




  








Radicalized in our prisons, recruited and trained to be deadly assassins, they’re invisible, working menial jobs no one notices.

Their sponsors want revenge for the martyrs killed by our drones. They plan to achieve it by publicly killing everyone on a long list of VIPs, starting with someone close to the American president.

Before the killing begins, Adam Drake, an attorney and former Delta Force Tier 1 operator, is asked to help the CEO of a defense contractor whose executive assistant was murdered in his office. While representing his client during the murder investigation, Drake becomes suspicious of the IT security firm that has access to his client’s offices.

When the FBI ignores his warning about the security firm, he’s forced to rely on his lethal skills to protect the Secretary of Homeland Security and his client from the assassins at the dedication of a chemical weapon disposal facility…and later protect the only family he has left when the angry assassins come after him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Sacred Target: The Adam Drake Series Book 7 (The Adam Drake Series) *




  








“Convert to Islam or die” is a choice Christians in the Middle East have been given by ISIS …but never in America.

When Adam Drake, lawyer and former Special Forces Tier 1 operator, is retained by the Archdiocese of Portland, Oregon, to evaluate a forced conversion threat made to its parishioners, he has three days to determine if the threat is real.

Because the FBI considers the threat to be a hoax, Drake will have to hunt down the source of the threat by himself and find a way to protect the church, if the danger is real and imminent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Paul the Traveller: Saint Paul and his World *




  








The life of the first-century man born Saul of Tarsus, who went on to become Paul the Apostle, by the acclaimed historian and author of Thermopylae.

Paul, born into Asia Minor’s Jewish aristocracy and a passionate student of scripture, was part of the crowd that killed Stephen, a deacon regarded as the first Christian martyr. But on the road to Damascus, Paul experienced a miracle that would change his life and in turn change history.

His conversion left him convinced that his true master was the man who would come to be known as Jesus Christ. Drawing on his vast command of ancient history and blending it with superb storytelling skills, author Ernle Bradford weaves a tale that takes the reader from city to city as Paul spreads the teachings of Christ despite being beaten, stoned, and shipwrecked. It’s a thrilling tale and stirring biography of a man whose devotion and rhetorical genius laid the groundwork for the religion that soon swept the civilized world.

Written by a historian known for immersing himself in his subjects, which range from the ancient world to World War II, this is a fascinating look at the convert who helped shape Christianity as a worldwide force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The History of the Ancient World: From the Earliest Accounts to the Fall of Rome *




  








A lively and engaging narrative history showing the common threads in the cultures that gave birth to our own.

This is the first volume in a bold series that tells the stories of all peoples, connecting historical events from Europe to the Middle East to the far coast of China, while still giving weight to the characteristics of each country. Susan Wise Bauer provides both sweeping scope and vivid attention to the individual lives that give flesh to abstract assertions about human history.

Dozens of maps provide a clear geography of great events, while timelines give the reader an ongoing sense of the passage of years and cultural interconnection. This old-fashioned narrative history employs the methods of “history from beneath”—literature, epic traditions, private letters and accounts—to connect kings and leaders with the lives of those they ruled. The result is an engrossing tapestry of human behavior from which we may draw conclusions about the direction of world events and the causes behind them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*The Daughter of Auschwitz: My Story of Resilience, Survival and Hope*




  








_INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER_

WITH A FOREWORD BY SIR BEN KINGSLEY

A powerful memoir by one of the youngest survivors of Auschwitz, Tova Friedman, following her childhood growing up during the Holocaust and surviving a string of near-death experiences in a Jewish ghetto, a Nazi labor camp, and Auschwitz.

"I am a survivor. That comes with a survivor's obligation to represent one and half million Jewish children murdered by the Nazis. They cannot speak. So I must speak on their behalf."

Tova Friedman was one of the youngest people to emerge from Auschwitz. After surviving the liquidation of the Jewish ghetto in Central Poland where she lived as a toddler, Tova was four when she and her parents were sent to a Nazi labour camp, and almost six when she and her mother were forced into a packed cattle truck and sent to Auschwitz II, also known as the Birkenau extermination camp, while her father was transported to Dachau.

During six months of incarceration in Birkenau, Tova witnessed atrocities that she could never forget, and experienced numerous escapes from death. She is one of a handful of Jews to have entered a gas chamber and lived to tell the tale.

As Nazi killing squads roamed Birkenau before abandoning the camp in January 1945, Tova and her mother hid among corpses. After being liberated by the Russians they made their way back to their hometown in Poland. Eventually Tova's father tracked them down and the family was reunited.

In The Daughter of Auschwitz, Tova immortalizes what she saw, to keep the story of the Holocaust alive, at a time when it's in danger of fading from memory. She has used those memories that have shaped her life to honour the victims. Written with award-winning former war reporter Malcolm Brabant, this is an extremely important book. Brabant's meticulous research has helped Tova recall her experiences in searing detail. Together they have painstakingly recreated Tova's extraordinary story about the world's worst ever crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/26/22.


Currently $2.

*Ten Fighter Boys *




  








The extraordinary stories of ten fighter pilots, told in their very own words during the Second World War.

First published by Collins in 1942, this utterly compelling collection of first-hand accounts of ten fighter pilots’ experiences at the helm of the Spitfires of 66 Squadron paints one of the most realistic depictions of the battle for the skies over wartime Europe.

Offering incredible personal insights into the wartime experience – both in the air and on the ground – the stories are told with unaffected zest, by men who were living in the constant presence of death.

Five of the original contributors were killed before the book was originally printed, including the books editors, Wing Commander Athol Forbes and Squadron Leader Hubert Allen. Jimmy Corbin, the last surviving contributor and author of the foreword, passed away in December 2012.

Written right in the middle of the war, in the pilots’ own words, Ten Fighter Pilots is a truly original and unique account of a terrifying time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/27/22.

Currently $2.

*The End of the World: Stories of the Apocalypse *




  








Before The Road by Cormac McCarthy brought apocalyptic fiction into the mainstream, there was science fiction. No longer relegated to the fringes of literature, this explosive collection of the world’s best apocalyptic writers brings the inventors of alien invasions, devastating meteors, doomsday scenarios, and all-out nuclear war back to the bookstores with a bang.

The best writers of the early 1900s were the first to flood New York with tidal waves, destroy Illinois with alien invaders, paralyze Washington with meteors, and lay waste to the Midwest with nuclear fallout. Now collected for the first time ever in one apocalyptic volume are those early doomsday writers and their contemporaries, including Neil Gaiman, Orson Scott Card, Lucius Shepard, Robert Sheckley, Norman Spinrad, Arthur C. Clarke, William F. Nolan, Poul Anderson, Fredric Brown, Lester del Rey, and more. Relive these childhood classics or discover them here for the first time. Each story details the eerie political, social, and environmental destruction of our world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The People, No: A Brief History of Anti-Populism *




  








From the prophetic author of the now-classic What’s the Matter with Kansas? and Listen, Liberal, an eye-opening account of populism, the most important—and misunderstood—movement of our time.

Rarely does a work of history contain startling implications for the present, but in The People, No Thomas Frank pulls off that explosive effect by showing us that everything we think we know about populism is wrong. Today “populism” is seen as a frightening thing, a term pundits use to describe the racist philosophy of Donald Trump and European extremists. But this is a mistake.

The real story of populism is an account of enlightenment and liberation; it is the story of American democracy itself, of its ever-widening promise of a decent life for all. Taking us from the tumultuous 1890s, when the radical left-wing Populist Party—the biggest mass movement in American history—fought Gilded Age plutocrats to the reformers’ great triumphs under Franklin Roosevelt and Harry Truman, Frank reminds us how much we owe to the populist ethos. Frank also shows that elitist groups have reliably detested populism, lashing out at working-class concerns. The anti-populist vituperations by the Washington centrists of today are only the latest expression.

Frank pummels the elites, revisits the movement’s provocative politics, and declares true populism to be the language of promise and optimism. The People, No is a ringing affirmation of a movement that, Frank shows us, is not the problem of our times, but the solution for what ails us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Borden Murders: Lizzie Borden and the Trial of the Century *




  








With murder, court battles, and sensational newspaper headlines, the story of Lizzie Borden is compulsively readable and perfect for the Common Core.

Lizzie Borden took an axe, gave her mother forty whacks. When she saw what she had done, she gave her father forty-one.

In a compelling, linear narrative, Miller takes readers along as she investigates a brutal crime: the August 4, 1892, murders of wealthy and prominent Andrew and Abby Borden. The accused? Mild-mannered and highly respected Lizzie Borden, daughter of Andrew and stepdaughter of Abby. Most of what is known about Lizzie’s arrest and subsequent trial (and acquittal) comes from sensationalized newspaper reports; as Miller sorts fact from fiction, and as a legal battle gets under way, a gripping portrait of a woman and a town emerges.

With inserts featuring period photos and newspaper clippings—and, yes, images from the murder scene—readers will devour this nonfiction book that reads like fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Body in the Gazebo: A Faith Fairchild Mystery (Faith Fairchild Series Book 19) *




  







Minister’s wife, caterer, and amateur sleuth Faith Fairchild must solve a deadly mystery more than seventy years in the making in The Body in the Gazebo, the nineteenth ingenious whodunit in the delectable, Agatha Award-winning series by Katherine Hall Page. Faith has a lot on her plate as she attempts to solve a Depression Era murder while trying to clear her husband’s name after he is accused of a heartless theft. Poignant, suspenseful, puzzling, and all-around marvelous, The Body in the Gazebo is cozy culinary mystery at its very best—complete with scrumptious recipes from Faith Fairchild’s kitchen and a resolution that would make Dame Agatha Christie proud.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Nemesis: A Harry Hole Novel *




  








The #1 international bestseller from one of the most celebrated crime writers in Europe—the New York Times bestselling author of The Snowman—Jo Nesbø’s extraordinary thriller Nemesis features Norwegian homicide detective Harry Hole, “the next in the long line of great noir crime detectives,” (San Diego Union-Tribune) in a case as dark and chilling as an Oslo winter’s night. The second Harry Hole novel to be released in America—following the critically acclaimed publication of The Redbird—Nemesis is a superb and surprising nail-biter that places Jo Nesbø in the company of Lawrence Block, Ian Rankin, Michael Connelly, and other top masters of crime fiction. Nesbø has already received the Glass Key Award and the Booksellers’ Prize, Norway’s most prestigious literary awards. Nemesis is proof that there are certainly more honors in this extraordinary writer's future.

*Edgar Nominee for Best Novel of the Year


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Crime Hits Home: A Collection of Stories from Crime Fiction's Top Authors (Mystery Writers of America Series Book 3) *




  








The newest anthology from Mystery Writers of America explores the theme of home and the crimes that endanger it, with stories by Ellen Hart, Naomi Hirahara, Walter Mosley, Sara Paretsky and more.

Everyone comes from someplace. Everyone has somewhere they feel safe. Some people have found their home and are content where they are. Others feel trapped and yearn to go somewhere else. Many are somewhere else and yearn to go back. But evenin these safest of places, sometimes…crime hits home. What happens then?

In this volume, MWA brings together some of today’s biggest crime writers—and some of our most exciting new talents—to consider this question. Each writer has defined home as they see fit: a place, a group, a feeling. The crime can come from without or within. What happens when crime hits home?

Featuring stories from:

Naomi Hirahara
David Bart
Sara Paretsky
Susan Breen
Gary Phillips
Neil S. Plakcy
Renee James
Connie Johnson Hambley
Gabino Iglesias
A.P. Jamison
Walter Mosley
Tori Eldridge
Ellen Hart
G. Miki Hayden
Jonathan Santlofer
Jonathan Stone
Ovidia Yu
Bonnie Hearn Hill
Steve Liskow
S.J. Rozan


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Never Saw Me Coming: A Novel *




  








Edgar Award Nominee for Best First Novel

Named a New York Times Best Thriller of 2021

"I devoured this riveting book through a day of travel...My desire to rush to the end clashed with my desire to savor every word. Who would be the last psychopath standing?” — New York Times Book Review

"Fresh, fast-paced and fiendishly clever! If you love watching true crime and wonder about the psychopaths among us, this is the book for you!" — Lisa Gardner, #1 New York Times bestselling author

You should never trust a psychopath. But what if you had no choice?

It would be easy to underestimate Chloe Sevre… She’s a freshman honor student, a legging-wearing hot girl next door, who also happens to be a psychopath. She spends her time on yogalates, frat parties and plotting to kill Will Bachman, a childhood friend who grievously wronged her.

Chloe is one of seven students at her DC-based college who are part of an unusual clinical study of psychopaths—students like herself who lack empathy and can’t comprehend emotions like fear or guilt. The study, led by a renowned psychologist, requires them to wear smart watches that track their moods and movements.

When one of the students in the study is found murdered in the psychology building, a dangerous game of cat and mouse begins, and Chloe goes from hunter to prey. As she races to identify the killer and put her own plan for revenge into action, she’ll be forced to decide if she can trust any of her fellow psychopaths—and everybody knows you should never trust a psychopath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Son *




  








Soon to be a TV Series on AMC starring Pierce Brosnan and co-written by Philipp Meyer.

Now in paperback, the critically acclaimed, New York Times bestselling epic, a saga of land, blood, and power that follows the rise of one unforgettable Texas family from the Comanche raids of the 1800s to the oil booms of the 20th century.

Part epic of Texas, part classic coming-of-age story, part unflinching examination of the bloody price of power, The Son is a gripping and utterly transporting novel that maps the legacy of violence in the American west with rare emotional acuity, even as it presents an intimate portrait of one family across two centuries.

Eli McCullough is just twelve-years-old when a marauding band of Comanche storm his Texas homestead and brutally murder his mother and sister, taking him as a captive. Despite their torture and cruelty, Eli--against all odds--adapts to life with the Comanche, learning their ways, their language, taking on a new name, finding a place as the adopted son of the chief of the band, and fighting their wars against not only other Indians, but white men, too-complicating his sense of loyalty, his promised vengeance, and his very understanding of self. But when disease, starvation, and westward expansion finally decimate the Comanche, Eli is left alone in a world in which he belongs nowhere, neither white nor Indian, civilized or fully wild.

Deftly interweaving Eli’s story with those of his son, Peter, and his great-granddaughter, JA, The Son deftly explores the legacy of Eli’s ruthlessness, his drive to power, and his life-long status as an outsider, even as the McCullough family rises to become one of the richest in Texas, a ranching-and-oil dynasty of unsurpassed wealth and privilege.

Harrowing, panoramic, and deeply evocative, The Son is a fully realized masterwork in the greatest tradition of the American canon-an unforgettable novel that combines the narrative prowess of Larry McMurtry with the knife edge sharpness of Cormac McCarthy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Season of Fear: A Cab Bolton Thriller*




  








A SCORCHING PSYCHOLOGICAL THRILLER FROM BESTSELLING AUTHOR BRIAN FREEMAN

'Freeman is an excellent purveyor of psychological suspense' DAILY MAIL
'It will blow you away' LINDA CASTILLO

A storm's wrath. An assassin's return.

Lake Wales, Central Florida. Ten years ago, a political fundraiser became a bloodbath when a hooded assassin carried out a savage public execution. Three men were massacred, casting a dark shadow over the Sunshine State.

A decade on, history is threatening to repeat itself. The widow of one victim, herself now running for governor, has received an anonymous threat - a newspaper clipping from that fateful day, along with the chilling words 'I'm back.'

Florida detective Cab Bolton agrees to investigate the threat against this candidate, Diane Fairmont: an attractive politician who has a complicated history with Cab's mother, Hollywood actress Tarla Bolton - and with Cab himself.

But by doing so, Cab is entering dangerous waters. Fairmont's political party is itself swamped in secrecy - a fact that, unknown to Cab, has led one of its junior staff to start asking very sensitive questions about the death of a party employee.

Both Cab and this young researcher, Peach Piper, are digging up the kind of dirt that ten years can't wash away. And as the powerful crosswinds of state politics swirl around Cab and Peach, and the threat of a tropical storm hangs over Florida, this whirlwind of pressure and chaos will ultimately unearth a poisonous conspiracy, and reawaken a killer who has lain dormant for a decade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood Cold: A Chris Black Adventure*




  








The legacy of a failed regime rises from the deep.

Indomitable marine biologist Chris Black is looking forward to six quiet months of scientific research off the coast of Cape Town, South Africa. But when on a routine dive Chris discovers the wreck of a fishing vessel that disappeared during a storm decades earlier, he inadvertently clashes with the ghost of South Africa’s Apartheid. Thousands of gold Krugerrand provide powerful motivation for treachery everywhere, and Chris is forced to take a careful look at those he trusts most. Racing against time, he must find out who is providing critical information to the criminals . . . before too much innocent blood is shed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Vietnam War: The Tet Offensive, 1968 (Modern Warfare) *




  







On 30 January 1968 the North Vietnamese communists launched a coordinated surprise attack the Tet Offensive across South Vietnam against the South Vietnamese and American armies. Superior firepower eventually crushed the offensive, but it proved to be a major psychological victory for the communists a turning point in the Vietnam War. Anthony Tucker-Jones, in this photographic history of Tet and of American involvement in the struggle against the forces of the Viet Cong and the regular North Vietnamese army uses over 180 contemporary images, colour and black and white, to show all sides of the conflict and to reassess a defining moment in the protracted and bitter campaign against communism in South-East Asia. The images record in vivid detail the conditions and the nature of the fighting, in particular the battles for Hue, Khe Sanh and Saigon, and the equipment and the weaponry that was used. They show the impact of the fighting on the civilian population in the countryside and cities as they became battlegrounds. And they illustrate why the US public was so shocked by the capability of the communists to launch such an all-encompassing assault that many lost faith in America's commitment to the South.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blood on Red Dirt *




  








Blood on Red Dirt is the true story of Marine Corporal Gary Cowart. The book encompasses the time before enlistment, Boot Camp, Infantry Training Regiment, Artillery School, and his time in Vietnam during the Tet Offensive of 1968. Incorporated with actual pictures from the times and places remembered in this book, it gives the reader a mix of emotions felt during the good times and bad, of combat and of non-combat, with the intent of giving the lay person a more complete picture of the Vietnam experience.

After serving in Vietnam, Dr. Cowart earned a B.A. degree in Zoology from the University of Washington, and a Doctor of Dental Surgery degree from the UW School of Dentistry He currently lives, writes, and maintains a general dental practice in Kent, Washington.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Gulf War: Operation Desert Storm 1990–1991 (Modern Warfare)*




  








This photographic history of Operation Desert Storm vividly captures the drama and humanity of each stage of the conflict.

In the early 1990s, the American military led a coalition of United Nations forces to liberate Kuwait from Iraqi occupation. With more than 180 color photographs, The Gulf War provides a remarkable visual account of the conflict, documenting the vast array of military equipment deployed by both sides in the air, at sea and on land.

Author and military expert Anthony Tucker-Jones, who was an analyst for British Defense Intelligence at the time of the conflict, describes the armed forces that were ranged against each other, including troops, armored vehicles, artillery pieces and aircraft. He also offers a concise overview of key events, including the preliminary air campaign, the elimination of the Iraqi navy, the coalition's ground offensive, tank battles, the liberation of Kuwait City, and more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Shield and Sword: The United States Navy and the Persian Gulf War *




  








Though not so well known as the land and air campaigns, the campaign at sea in the 1991 Gulf War was vital in subduing Saddam Hussein's invasion forces and driving them out of Kuwait. U.S. Navy surface ships and submarines launched hundreds of cruise missile attacks against Iraqi targets throughout the war, and carriers sent air strikes deep into enemy territory. The battleships Missouri and Wisconsin bombarded hostile targets while U.S. sailors joined U.S. Army and Royal Navy helicopter crews in additional actions. SEAL missions, global sealift actions, mine countermeasures, and operations in support of the economic embargo were still more contributing factors to the complex joint warfare effort.

Details of these naval operations are thoroughly documented and analyzed in this authoritative study, conducted by the Naval Historical Center and published in limited numbers in 1999. It is based on previously classified action and lessons-learned reports, interviews with participants, and studies conducted by the Center for Naval Analyses and the Department of Defense. The book includes candid evaluations of leadership effectiveness, interservice relations, and methods of command and control. It also analyses the effectiveness of various weapons and sensors, including the Tomahawk land-attack missile, the EA-6B Prowler electronic warfare aircraft, the Aegis battle management system, and unmanned aerial vehicles. Winner of the Navy League's Theodore and Franklin D. Roosevelt Naval History Prize and favorably reviewed by military scholars and foreign affairs journals, this credible historical account captures the drama as well as the detail of a modern victory at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/27/22.

Currently $3.

*The Afghan War: Operation Enduring Freedom 1001–2014 (Modern Warfare) *




  







Drugs, war and terrorism were the unholy trinity that brought the US-led air campaign crashing down on the Taliban regime in Afghanistan in October 2001 in Operation Enduring Freedom, and this photographic history is a graphic introduction to it. The immediate aim was to eject the Taliban from power, and to capture or kill the al-Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden and his supporters whom the Taliban were sheltering. The decade-long war that followed, first against the Taliban regime, then against Taliban insurgents, is one of the most controversial conflicts of recent times. It has also seen the deployment of thousands of coalition troops and a huge range of modern military equipment, and these are the main focus of Anthony Tucker-Jones's account. He covers the entire course of the conflict, from the initial air war, the battle for the White Mountains and Tora Bora, the defeat of the Taliban, the escape of bin Laden and the grim protracted security campaign that followed an asymmetrical war of guerrilla tactics and improvised explosive devices that is going on today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/28/22.

Currently $1.

*Last Man Standing (The Earthburst Saga Book 1) *




  








I wasn’t supposed to survive.

The station has been hit. Everyone around me is dead.

I have 11 hours of life support left and no way of contacting Earth.

I’m alone. I’m stranded. I’m desperate.

But I’m alive.


The more of the station I explore, the surer I get that this was no accident. Someone did this, and I don't think they're finished yet.

Making it home feels like an impossible task, but I'm not just fighting for my own life.

I have to protect my family — whatever it takes.

And as long as I’m breathing, this isn't over.

Because whoever did this almost pulled it off… but they made one big mistake:

They left the wrong man standing...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*City of Ash and Red: A Novel *




  








NAMED AN NPR GREAT READ OF 2018

From the Shirley Jackson Award–winning author of The Hole, a Kafkaesque tale of crime and punishment hailed by Korea’s Wall Street Journal as “an airtight masterpiece.”

Distinguished for his talents as a rat killer, the nameless protagonist of Hye-young Pyun's City of Ash and Red is sent by the extermination company he works for on an extended assignment in C, a country descending into chaos and paranoia, swept by a contagious disease, and flooded with trash. No sooner does he disembark than he is whisked away by quarantine officials and detained overnight. Isolated and forgotten, he realizes that he is stranded with no means of contacting the outside world. Still worse, when he finally manages to reach an old friend, he is told that his ex-wife's body was found in his apartment and he is the prime suspect. Barely managing to escape arrest, he must struggle to survive in the streets of this foreign city gripped with fear of contamination and reestablish contact with his company and friends in order to clear his reputation.

But as the man's former life slips further and further from his grasp, and he looks back on his time with his wife, it becomes clear that he may not quite be who he seems. From the bestselling author of The Hole, City of Ash and Red is an apocalyptic account of the destructive impact of fear and paranoia on people's lives as well as a haunting novel about a man’s loss of himself and his humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Legacy of a Vampire Witch: The Complete Urban Fantasy Boxset (Gates of Eden Boxsets) *




  








*5 books and 1200+ pages of vampires, witches, and New Orleans Voodoo fill this complete urban fantasy boxset.*
Because you can't stake a heartless vampire...

Book 1: Bloody Hell

It had been almost a century and a half since I last encountered anyone from the Order of the Morning Dawn. They were religious fundamentalists with the dual goal of eliminating vampires and witches.

Being both a vampire and a witch I was the embodiment of everything the Order hates. Their first attempt to eliminate me failed. Thanks to the fact that my mentor in the Craft was also a necromancer.

When they burned my heart they didn’t kill me. They unwittingly completed a spell that tied my existence to the soul of one who took my place in hell.

Now I’m heartless, literally.

Not having a heart has some advantages. It means I’m pretty resilient, especially when it comes to wooden stakes.

So long as the soul bound to my existence remained in hell, I was virtually invincible.

But the Order figured it out. They hope to redeem the soul who was damned in my stead. If they do that, I’ll meet the true death for sure. I have to capture the one damned in my place before the Order manages to liberate him from perdition. If they free him, I will die.

I have to go to bloody hell.

*Also included...*
Book 2: Bloody Mad:A Vampire in an asylum? Like that's going to end well...

Book 3: Bloody Wicked: Taking on a horde of demon possessed vampires? Time to get wicked!

Book 4: Bloody Devils: We were the terrors of New Orleans. And humanity's only hope.

Book 5: Bloody Gods: I've always been the hunter... now I'm the hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*One Last Gasp: A WWII Horror Thriller (The Cosmic Horror Cycle)*




  








There are worse horrors than the evils that men do.

Near the end of World War II, during the Battle of The Bulge, a US Army unit pursues a renegade SS panzer battalion into the secluded Ardennes forest. There, hidden deep in the snow-covered pines, they find an ancient manor house containing an inhuman evil that defies any sense of reality.

Confronted with a supernatural evil inside the manor, and surrounded by enemy troops outside, the soldiers will have to unravel the mysteries of the creature called The Geist and face a nightmarish battle for body and soul if they are to survive.

Part war story, part horror story, One Last Gasp will hold you in its haunting grip from its explosive beginning to its mindbending conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Managing Expectations: A Memoir in Essays *




  








A MARIE CLAIRE BEST MEMOIR OF THE YEAR • A USA TODAY MUST READ BOOK • A W MAGAZINE MOST ANTICIPATED BOOK • A SHEREADS BEST MEMOIR OF THE SUMMER

A charming, poignant, and mesmerizing memoir in essays from beloved actor and natural-born storyteller Minnie Driver, chronicling the way life works out even when it doesn’t.

In this intimate, beautifully crafted collection, Driver writes with disarming charm and candor about her bohemian upbringing between England and Barbados; her post-university travails and triumphs—from being the only student in her acting school not taken on by an agent to being discovered at a rave in a muddy field in the English countryside; shooting to fame in one of the most influential films of the 1990s and being nominated for an Academy Award; and finding the true light of her life, her son. She chronicles her unconventional career path, including the time she gave up on acting to sell jeans in Uruguay, her journey as a single parent, and the heartbreaking loss of her mother. 

Like Lena Dunham in Not That Kind of Girl, Gabrielle Union in We’re Going to Need More Wine and Patti Smith in Just Kids, Driver writes with razor-sharp humor and grace as she explores navigating the depths of failure, fighting for success, discovering the unmatched wonder and challenge of motherhood, and wading through immeasurable grief. Effortlessly charming, deeply funny, personal, and honest, Managing Expectations reminds us of the way life works out—even when it doesn’t.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Saving Sadie: How a Dog That No One Wanted Inspired the World *




  








This memoir of an injured dog’s rescue and rehabilitation is “an uplifting story with tremendous heart. I couldn't put it down” (Helen Brown, international bestselling author of Cleo)

Joal Derse Dauer was donating blankets at a local no-kill animal shelter when an injured and despondent dog caught her eye. With three “fur babies” already at home, Joal wasn’t looking to adopt another dog. But there was something special about Sadie . . .

Having just barely survived multiple gunshot wounds, nobody thought Sadie would have much of a life. But with patience, hope, and plenty of love, Joal saw her canine companion grow in strength and joy. Before long, she discovered that sweet Sadie had transformed her life in ways she never could have imagined.

Joyous and inspiring, Saving Sadie is “a triumphant tale of second chances that shows how patience, hope, compassion and love can truly transform lives” (Modern Dog).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mrs. Claus and the Halloween Homicide (A Mrs. Claus Mystery Book 2) *




  








April Claus knows being married to the real Santa makes every day feel like Christmas. But when a different holiday arrives at the North Pole, so does murder . . .

For the first time ever, Christmastown is celebrating a strange new tradition—Halloween. But not everyone is willing to watch their dependable winter wonderland get overrun by carved pumpkins and costume parties. As a series of scary happenings hit Santaland, each one more intense than the last, April realizes having a role in the festivities could cost her family, friends—even her own life.

April isn’t the only unlucky target. Outspoken elf Tiny Sparkletoe is found dead in the snow outside his cottage, crushed in the middle of what appears to be a monstrous footprint. With mayhem descending like reindeer on rooftops, April must stop the Halloween killer before the fate of Mrs. Claus becomes another creepy tale to tell in the dark . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Heads You Lose (Lifting the Lid Book 2) *




  








The assignment in Greece might have been the answer to Trevor and Sandra's problems except for one thing. Someone was trying to frame them for murder... with a watermelon.

'Money for old rope,' Sandra had said when they accepted the job of looking after the ageing Marcus Ingleby at his villa in Greece, but when a neighbour brings a gift for the old man, the prospect of spending most of the rest of their lives in a Greek prison becomes a terrifying reality.

Meanwhile, Ingleby has problems of his own. During his seventy-odd years, his cupboard has accumulated plenty of skeletons, one of which is about to be rattled by a couple of ex-cons and a retired police inspector from his murky past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Suicide House: A Gripping and Brilliant Novel of Suspense (A Rory Moore/Lane Phillips Novel Book 2)*




  








An Apple Books Best of the Month Selection
A Publishers Weekly Summer Reads 2020 Editors’ Pick
A Library Journal “12 Novels Featuring Protagonists on the Autism Spectrum” Selection

A chilling murder in a prestigious prep school is at the heart of this riveting novel from acclaimed author Charlie Donlea, featuring forensic reconstructionist Rory Moore and her psychologist partner, Lane Phillips.

Inside the walls of Indiana’s elite Westmont Preparatory High School, expectations run high and rules are strictly enforced. But in the woods beyond the manicured campus sits an abandoned boarding house, infamous among Westmont’s students as a late-night hangout. Here, only one rule applies: don’t let your candle go out—unless you want the Man in the Mirror to find you . . .

One year ago, two students were killed there in a grisly slaughter. The case has become the focus of a hit podcast, The Suicide House. Though a teacher was convicted of the murders, questions remain. The most urgent: why so many students who survived that horrific night have returned to the boarding house—to kill themselves. Rory is working on the podcast with Lane, recreating the night of the killings in order to find the elusive answers. But the more they learn, the more convinced they are that the sinister game inside Westmont Prep hasn’t ended. It thrives on secrecy and silence. And for its players, there may be no way to win—or to survive . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

_$3._

*The Lying Club: A Novel *




  








"If you loved Big Little Lies and Little Fires Everywhere, allow me to introduce you to your next obsession. —Kim Liggett, New York Times bestselling author of The Grace Year

A tangled web of lies draws together three women in this explosive thriller of revenge, murder and shocking secrets

At an elite private school nestled in the Colorado mountains, Natalie, an office assistant, dreams of having a life like the school moms she deals with every day. Women like Brooke—a gorgeous heiress, ferociously loving mother and serial cheater—and Asha, an overprotective mom who suspects her husband of having an affair. Their fates are bound by the handsome assistant athletic director Nicholas, whom Natalie loves, Brooke wants and Asha needs.

But when two bodies are carried out of the school one morning, it seems the tension between mothers and daughters, rival lovers, and the haves and have-nots has shattered the surface of this isolated, affluent town—where people stop at nothing to get what they want.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*The Promisor: A Suspense Thriller*




  








*Saying nothing in return, Reed listened as the phone cut out, the forest returning to relative silence around them.*

His hands still cupping the underside of his partner’s face, he tilted his own down to match it, feeling the damp warmth of her fur against his skin.

“This girl just saved my ass,” he whispered. “That’s what the hell happened.” 

For the past two months, Detective Reed Mattox and his K-9 partner Billie were in limbo. Victims of their own success, they were plucked from their post on the graveyard shift at the 8th Precinct and thrust into a newly created role working with the governor’s office when a young woman is shot down outside her front door.

Immediately written off by some in the small town as nothing more than a tragic hunting accident, closer examination proves it to not just be a murder but an execution. A very pointed and deliberate killing Reed fears may be the start of things as he and his partner begin unraveling what is behind such a heinous act.

*Motivations stretching back several years, pulling them across much of the state and placing them both in harm’s way as they’ve never experience before…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*The Ghost: A Suspense Thriller *




  








*Detective Roese looked up, a strand of lank hair hanging across her face. Blood staining her bare hands and forearms, she kept her weight pitched forward, pressing down on the sucking chest wound, fighting desperately to prevent another tally on the list of recently deceased.*

“You can’t go out there. Best case, you never find him in the middle of all this. Worst, it’s a trap.”

Outcomes Reed had already considered and dismissed, his faith placed in the inky black K-9 partner by his side. “Even a ghost leaves a scent.”

Months into the new hybrid role that was created for Detective Reed Mattox and his K-9 partner Billie, things have returned to some semblance of normalcy. A summer spent working the graveyard shift out of the 8th Precinct with the Columbus Police Department and only the occasional side job for the state Bureau of Criminal Investigations. A stretch allowing them to put the chaos of the spring behind them and to largely avoid any interaction with the governor who selected them for the role.

Their moment of peace ends abruptly with a call to the small town of Piketon in the middle of the night. A request for outside presence to oversee an investigation into the sudden and inexplicable death of seventeen-year-old Bridger Van Cott. The star quarterback of the local high school team was found dead behind the wheel of his Trans Am six days before the season opener, the vehicle festooned in the colors of the team’s rival and first opponent.

For a community still reeling from a tragedy of national proportions just a few years prior, the newest incident has the potential to become volatile. Reed and Billie’s first task is to tamp the simmering tensions and avoid. a collision brewing between neighboring communities,

Their second, to determine what happened to the young man who was already awarded a full scholarship to play major college football next year. Someone with no known enemies or medical conditions and a crime scene containing no signs of a break in or struggle.

*A murder so perfect, it was almost as if it was committed by…a ghost.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Monument Rock: Stories (Kilkenny Book 5) *




  








This priceless collection of once lost stories brings to life a time of desperate violence and true courage in a wide-open country of fortune seekers and dreamers, lawbreakers and pioneers.

A newly sworn-in marshal must outwit a mysterious killer who’s fleecing his neighbors while secretly cutting their throats. . . .

A young drifter, wounded in a gunfight, finds a chance to change his ways—but he must be willing to pay with his life. . . .

A fiercely independent woman and a mysterious stranger take a desperate stand against those out to drive her from her home. . . .

And in the haunting short novel Monument Rock, a shadowy horseman delivers a terrifying message to an innocent young woman—the shocking truth about the two men closest to her heart. History, humor, action, and adventure fill the pages of these masterpieces, told by one of the foremost storytellers of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Series of Fortunate Events: Chance and the Making of the Planet, Life, and You *




  








From acclaimed writer and biologist Sean B. Carroll, a rollicking, awe-inspiring story of the surprising power of chance in our lives and the world

Why is the world the way it is? How did we get here? Does everything happen for a reason or are some things left to chance? Philosophers and theologians have pondered these questions for millennia, but startling scientific discoveries over the past half century are revealing that we live in a world driven by chance. A Series of Fortunate Events tells the story of the awesome power of chance and how it is the surprising source of all the beauty and diversity in the living world.

Like every other species, we humans are here by accident. But it is shocking just how many things—any of which might never have occurred—had to happen in certain ways for any of us to exist. From an extremely improbable asteroid impact, to the wild gyrations of the Ice Age, to invisible accidents in our parents' gonads, we are all here through an astonishing series of fortunate events. And chance continues to reign every day over the razor-thin line between our life and death.

This is a relatively small book about a really big idea. It is also a spirited tale. Drawing inspiration from Monty Python, Kurt Vonnegut, and other great thinkers, and crafted by one of today's most accomplished science storytellers, A Series of Fortunate Events is an irresistibly entertaining and thought-provoking account of one of the most important but least appreciated facts of life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Digital Apollo: Human and Machine in Spaceflight *




  








The incredible story of how human pilots and automated systems worked together to achieve the ultimate achievement in flight—the lunar landings of NASA’s Apollo program

As Apollo 11’s Lunar Module descended toward the moon under automatic control, a program alarm in the guidance computer’s software nearly caused a mission abort. Neil Armstrong responded by switching off the automatic mode and taking direct control. He stopped monitoring the computer and began flying the spacecraft, relying on skill to land it and earning praise for a triumph of human over machine. In Digital Apollo, engineer-historian David Mindell takes this famous moment as a starting point for an exploration of the relationship between humans and computers in the Apollo program. In each of the six Apollo landings, the astronaut in command seized control from the computer and landed with his hand on the stick. Mindell recounts the story of astronauts’ desire to control their spacecraft in parallel with the history of the Apollo Guidance Computer. From the early days of aviation through the birth of spaceflight, test pilots and astronauts sought to be more than “spam in a can” despite the automatic controls, digital computers, and software developed by engineers.

Digital Apollo examines the design and execution of each of the six Apollo moon landings, drawing on transcripts and data telemetry from the flights, astronaut interviews, and NASA’s extensive archives. Mindell’s exploration of how human pilots and automated systems worked together to achieve the ultimate in flight—a lunar landing—traces and reframes the debate over the future of humans and automation in space. The results have implications for any venture in which human roles seem threatened by automated systems, whether it is the work at our desktops or the future of exploration.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Zoology: The Secret World of Animals*




  








See the animal kingdom in all its glory, from jellyfish to polar bears, with up-close details of their unique features from head to toe.

Filled with magnificent photographs that were specially commissioned for this book and cannot be seen anywhere else. Written in association with the Smithsonian Institution.


This visual reference book starts with the question "what is an animal?" and takes you through the animal kingdom - mammals, reptiles, birds, and sea creatures. It uses a unique head-to-toe approach that showcases in spectacular detail special features like the flight feathers of a parrot, the antenna of a moth, or the tentacles of coral.

This visual encyclopedia is filled with clear and fascinating information on everything about the social lives of animals. Read exciting stories like how animals communicate, defend their territories, and attract mates.

Learn how evolution has helped wildlife to adapt to their unique environments, whether it's the ability to live in difficult habitats, adjust to specific diets, or how they work physically.

Humans have drawn and painted animals for thousands of years. Zoology has included some of these, like early rock art that depicts our awe of the animal kingdom or natural history artworks like those commissioned by the Mughal Courts in the 1600s.

Dramatic Wildlife Photography


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A History of Magic, Witchcraft and the Occult *




  








See the history of witchcraft, magic and superstition come to life with this spectacular supernatural book!

From alchemy and modern Wicca to paganism and shamanism, this enchanting book takes you on a mystical journey that will leave you spellbound. This is the perfect introduction to magic and the occult!

This reference book about magic is packed with:


Informative, engaging and accessible text and lavish illustrations
Special features on aspects of magic, such as oracle bones of ancient China, the Knights Templar and magic at the movies, and "plants and potions" like mandrake and belladonna examine topics in great detail
Quick-fact panels that explore magic origins, key figures, key deities, use in spells, structures of religions and more

This indispensable witchcraft book explores the common human fascination with spells, superstition and the supernatural. It provides you with a balanced and unbiased account of everything from Japanese folklore and Indian witchcraft to the differences between black and white magic and dispelling myths such as those surrounding the voodoo doll and Ouija.

Expect the unexpected with A History Of Magic, Witchcraft and the Occult. It will open your eyes to other worlds. Discover forms of divination from astrology and palmistry to the Tarot and runestones. Explore the presence of witchcraft in literature from Shakespeare's Macbeth to the Harry Potter series, and the ways in which magic has interacted with religion.

Whether you're a believer or a skeptic, this richly illustrated history book provides a fresh approach to the extensive and complex story of witchcraft, magic and the occult.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Cover-Up at Omaha Beach: D-Day, the US Rangers, and the Untold Story of Maisy Battery *




  








A New York Times bestseller! The untold story of what really happened on D-Day.

The Rangers’ mission was clear. They were to lead the assault on Omaha Beach and break out inland. Simultaneously, other Ranger units would scale the cliffs at Pointe du Hoc to destroy the ostensibly huge gun battery there and thus protect the invasion fleet from being targeted. But was the Pointe du Hoc mission actually necessary? Why did the Allies plan and execute an attack on a gun battery that they knew in advance contained no field guns? And more importantly, why did they ignore the position at Maisy that did? Using personal interviews with the surviving Rangers who fought on the beach and at Pointe du Hoc, The Cover-Up at Omaha Beach presents exceptionally detailed new research that takes the reader into the middle of the action with the Rangers.

Gary Sterne has made a painstaking study of what the Allies actually knew in advance of D-Day, including what was known about Maisy Battery. Maps, orders, and assault plans have been found in American, British, and German archives, many of which have only recently been released after staying classified for more than sixty years. Radio communications of the Rangers as they advanced inland have been found, and Royal Air Force intelligence evaluations of bombing missions directed at the site have now been released. All of this combines to make The Cover-Up at Omaha Beach one of the most up-to-date references on the subject.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The 2nd Norfolk Regiment: From Le Paradis to Kohima (Voices from the Front) *




  







The Second World War is vanishing into the pages of history. The veterans were once all around us, but their numbers are fast diminishing. While still in their prime many recorded their memories with Peter Hart for the Imperial War Museum. As these old soldiers now fade away their voices from the front are still strong with a rare power to bring the horrors of war back to vivid life. The 2nd Norfolk Regiment were a proud old regular battalion honed in the pre-war traditions of spit and polish at their Britannia Barracks in Norwich. Sent to France they sold their lives to gain time for the retreat to Dunkirk when surrounded by an SS Division at Le Paradis in May 1940. Over 100 of the survivors would be brutally massacred. Back in England they reformed from ordinary drafts of men called up from all over the country. A new battalion was born. Sent to India they met the Japanese head on in the bloody fight for Kohima against the Imperial Japanese Army. As the fighting raged in the jungle the Norfolks were once again right at the very sharp end of modern war. This is their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The South Notts Hussars The Western Desert, 1940–1942: The Western Desert, 1940 - 1942 (Voices from the Front) *




  







The Second World War is vanishing into the pages of history. The veterans were once all around us, but their numbers are fast diminishing. While still in their prime many recorded their memories with Peter Hart for the Imperial War Museum. As these old soldiers now fade away their voices from the front are still strong with a rare power to bring the horrors of war back to vivid life. The South Notts Hussars were the pride of Nottingham. A territorial artillery unit made up of a strange mixture of miners from Hucknall, the clerical classes working in Nottingham and some of the richest families in Nottinghamshire. They went to war as a widely disparate group. Their service in North Africa was dramatic in the extreme. Trapped in Tobruk for six months their 25-pounder guns helped keep Rommel's panzers at bay. By the time they moved forward to take up their positions at Knightsbridge in the Gazala Lines in the Spring of 1942 they had been welded into a real band of brothers proud of their proven fighting ability. Caught without infantry or tank support in the Cauldron they were ordered to fight to the last round. This is their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Storm Over Europe: Allied Bombing Missions in the Second World War*




  








All about the British and American bombing raids during WWII with over 250 color images and diagrams, with supporting operational maps to provide the full breadth of these raids.

Following the Battle of France in 1940, British Bomber Command launched its response to the then-almighty Wehrmacht. Sadly, its beginnings were not at all promising: its resources were limited and the twin-engined aircraft in service had a very limited load capacity, as well as being vulnerable to the Luftwaffe. The progressive entry into service of the great four-engined planes would change the situation, but the great problem of night time raids, such as correctly identifying targets and a precise launching of the bombs, would never be adequately resolved. Bomber Command's highly controversial bombing tactics, under the firm hand of Arthur 'Bomber' Harris, continued to develop until the very end of the war, creating a weapon of devastation and terror. Meanwhile, in 1942 the Eighth American Air Force began a campaign of day time bombing raids on targets in continental Europe that would last until the end of the war. Flying in increasingly larger formations, initially without any fighter escort, the B-17 flying fortresses and the big B-24 Liberators were up against the aggressive German aircraft, who were forced to develop adequate tactics in order to deal with the enormous defensive firepower of the American planes. It would not be until the entry into service of the long-range escort fighters, especially the formidable P-51 Mustang, that the Luftwaffe finally found itself at a distinct disadvantage. Unlike the devastating and bloody night time campaign launched by Bomber Command, the American bombers were determined to demonstrate that precision bombing was possible on selected, strategic targets, which would stifle the economy and the German war effort, as well as minimizing civilian casualties.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Boys of Winter: Life and Death in the U.S. Ski Troops During the Second World War *




  






“An immensely valuable and substantial addition to 10th Mountain literature and to the history of skiing in the United States.” —International Ski History Association

The Boys of Winter tells the true story of three young American ski champions and their brutal, heroic, and fateful transformation from athletes to infantrymen with the 10th Mountain Division. Charles J. Sanders’s fast-paced narrative draws on dozens of interviews and extensive research to trace these boys’ lives from childhood to championships and from training at Mount Rainier and in the Colorado Rockies to battles against the Nazis.

“The Boys of Winter perfectly captures the spirit of the men who made the division what it was, as well as the spirit of those troopers who survived to help shape the postwar world.” —John Imbrie, 10th Mountain Division historian and coeditor of Good Times and Bad Times


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/28/22.

Currently $3.

*Tribals, Battles & Darings: The Genesis of the Modern Destroyer*




  








The conception and evolution—through inter-war tensions, global war, and years of Cold War hostility—of the Royal Navy’s large fleet destroyers.

The Tribal class destroyers are heroes of the Altmark incident, of the battle of Narvik, and countless actions across all theatres of operation. Yet there has been surprisingly little written about these critical ships, still less about their wartime successors, the Battle class, or their postwar incarnations, the Daring class.

This book seeks to rectify this by describing the three classes, each designed under different circumstances along destroyer lines but to general-purpose light cruiser form, from the interwar period through to the 1950s, and the author explains the procurement process for each class in the context of the needs and technology of the times. Taken together these classes represent the genesis of the modern general-purpose destroyer, breaking from the torpedo boat destroyer form into a self-reliant, multi-purpose combatant capable of stepping up to the cruiser’s traditional peacetime patrol missions whilst also fulfilling the picket and fighting duties of the wartime light cruiser or heavy destroyer.

This is the first work to analyze these three classes side by side, to examine their conception, their creation and their operational stories, many heroic, and provide an insight into ship design, operation and culture. In doing so, the book aims to contribute a better understanding of one of the most significant periods in the Royal Navy’s history. In its clear description of the genesis of the modern destroyer, this book will give the reader a clearer picture of its future as well. Historians, professionals and enthusiasts will all enjoy this wide-ranging and detailed study.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/29/22.

Currently $2.

*Richter 10 (Arthur C. Clarke Collection)*




  








Political and environmental disasters come crashing down in this earthquake sci-fi thriller co-written by the authors of 2001: A Space Odyssey and Memories.

When he was seven years old, Lewis Crane survived the Los Angeles earthquake of 1994—but his parents did not. Haunted by the tragedy, Crane has dedicated his life to protecting humanity from similar disasters. Now he is a Nobel Prize–winning earthquake scientist who perfected equipment sensitive enough to predict an earthquake strike down to the minute. And he wants to go further.

Crane has formed an organization to explore the idea of stopping earthquakes entirely by fusing the Earth’s tectonic plates together. But what effect will this have on the earth? And as political unrest causes tremors of another kind, can Crane’s audacious plan stop another major earthquake due to hit the United States?

Co-written by Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author Arthur C. Clarke and Philip K. Dick Award–winning author Mike McQuay, the “two formidable SF talents converge splendidly in this disaster thriller, which offers sleek action-adventure writing, world-class tumult and a coherent near-future based on sound yet innovative social and scientific speculation” (Publishers Weekly).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: The Eugenics Wars: The Rise and Fall of Khan Noonien Singh: Volume 1 *




  








An engrossing and fast-paced thriller that explores the secret history of the twentieth century -- and the rise of the conqueror known as Khan.

Even centuries later, the final decades of the twentieth century are still regarded -- by those who know the truth of what really happened -- as one of the darkest and most perilous chapters in the history of humanity. Now, as an ancient and forbidden technology tempts mankind once more, Captain James T. Kirk of the Starship Enterprise™ must probe deep into the secrets of the past, to discover the true origins of the dreaded Eugenics Wars -- and of perhaps the greatest foe he has ever faced.

1974 A.D. An international consortium of the world's top scientists have conspired to create the Chrysalis Project, a top-secret experiment in human genetic engineering. The project's goal is nothing less than the creation of a new, artificially improved breed of men and women: smarter, faster, stronger than ordinary human beings, a super-race to take command of the entire planet.

Gary Seven, an undercover operative for an advanced alien species, is alarmed by the project's objectives; he knows too well the apocalyptic consequences of genetic manipulation. With his trusted agents, Roberta Lincoln and the mysterious Isis, he will risk life and limb to uncover Chrysalis' insidious designs and neutralize the awesome threat that the Project poses to the future.

But he may already be too late. One generation of super-humans has already been conceived. As the years go by, Seven watches with growing concern as the children of Chrysalis -- in particular, a brilliant youth named Khan Noonien Singh -- grow to adulthood. Can Khan's dark destiny be averted -- or is Earth doomed to fight a global battle for supremacy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: The Eugenics Wars: The Rise and Fall of Khan Noonien Singh: Volume 2 *




  








"A strange, violent period in your history." -- Spock

Many unanswered questions remain about the terrible Eugenics Wars that raged on Earth during the 1990s, an apocalyptic conflict that brought civilization to the brink of a new dark age. Centuries later, as Capt. James T. Kirk and the crew of the Starship Enterprise™ are forced to defend a colony of genetically enhanced humans against Klingon aggression and sabotage, Kirk must probe deeper into the past -- and into the glory days of one of the greatest adversaries he has ever faced.

1992. Almost twenty years ago, Gary Seven and Roberta Lincoln, undercover operatives for an unknown alien civilization, failed to prevent the Chrysalis Project from creating an entire generation of supermen and women, genetically engineered to be stronger, smarter, and more resourceful than ordinary human beings. Now, at last, the children of Chrysalis have grown to adulthood, and are rapidly demonstrating that superior abilities spawn superior ambition.

Perhaps the most formidable of this new breed of supermen is the charismatic Khan Noonien Singh. Working behind the scenes of history as head of a vast global conspiracy, Khan's power soon stretches across a quarter of the planet, but that is only the beginning of his grand design. Determined to unite humanity beneath the enlightened rule of a genetic elite, Khan dreams of leading his fellow superhumans to complete and total domination of the world.

But several of his gene-engineered brothers and sisters have equally grandiose visions for the future, visions that recognize no one but themselves as supreme ruler. Gary Seven and Roberta watch in horror as the children of Chrysalis wage a covert war against one another, threatening the safety of millions and the future of the entire world!

The Eugenics Wars: Volume Two is an earth-shattering thriller that reveals the secret history of the twentieth century -- and the ultimate destiny of the tyrant known as Khan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Acts of Contrition (Star Trek: Voyager) *




  







An original novel set in the universe of Star Trek: Voyager—and the sequel to the New York Times bestseller Protectors!

Admiral Kathryn Janeway has now taken command of the Full Circle Fleet. Her first mission: return to the Delta Quadrant and open diplomatic relations with the Confederacy of the Worlds of the First Quadrant, a civilization whose power rivals that of the Federation. Captain Chakotay knows that his choices could derail the potential alliance. While grateful to the Confederacy Interstellar Fleet for rescuing the Federation starships from an alien armada, Voyager’s captain cannot forget the horrors upon which the Confederacy was founded.

More troubling, it appears that several of Voyager’s old adversaries have formed a separate and unlikely pact that is determined to bring down the Confederacy at all costs. Sins of the past haunt the crew members of the Full Circle Fleet as they attempt to chart a course for the future. Will they learn much too late that some sins can never be forgiven…or forgotten?

™, ®, & © 2014 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Pocket Full of Lies (Star Trek: Voyager) *




  








An original novel set in the universe of Star Trek: Voyager from New York Times bestselling author Kirsten Beyer—and the sequel to Atonement and Acts of Contrition!

The Full Circle Fleet has resumed its unprecedented explorations of the Delta Quadrant and former Borg space. Commander Liam O'Donnell of the U.S.S. Demeter makes a promising first contact with the Nihydron—humanoid aliens that are collectors of history. They rarely interact with the species they study but have created a massive database of numerous races, inhabited planets, and the current geopolitical landscape of a large swath of the quadrant. When an exchange of data is proposed via a formal meeting, the Nihydron representatives are visibly shaken when Admiral Kathryn Janeway greets them. For almost a century, two local species—the Rilnar and the Zahl—have fought for control of the nearby planet Sormana, with both sides claiming it as their ancestral homeworld. The shocking part is that for the last several years, the Rilnar have been steadily gaining ground, thanks to the tactics of their current commanding officer: a human woman, who appears to be none other than Kathryn Janeway herself...

™, ®, & © 2016 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Zombie Apocalypse 3: Ghost Territory*




  






Who Will Survive the Zombie Apocalypse?

Colonel Jack Crown, M.D., wages a deadly battle of wits with the Russian whose job is deception.

Jack explores Crown Territory. His team battles zombies and outlaws to create a safe zone around the Outbreak Compound.

Dr. Benjamin Lieber races to find a cure for the Z-Factor virus. His research assists Jack in a high-risk gambit.

General Markum summons additional military resources while Dr. Lieber treats his bitten son.

Anton Abelev mobilizes an attack force including ruthless Spetsnaz troops. Using a role playing game, the Russian invaders plan to steal the Outbreak Compound’s secrets and destroy Jack’s team and their loved ones.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hope Riot: A Collection of Hopepunk and Hopeful Sci-Fi and Fantasy Stories *




  








A darkening world, a divisive political climate, a shrinking horizon of hope. It would be easy to step in line, but this glass is half-full and it’s time to riot for hope.

HOPE RIOT brings 7 stories from across the sci-fi and fantasy spectrums under a banner of hopepunk and hopeful to inject light and fight in a world that seems darkening.

With stories from:
Cheyenne L. Campbell
Dorothy Dreyer, USA Today Bestselling Author
Janina Franck
Jessica Gunn
Xan van Rooyen
Jody Neil Ruth
Fahim Sheikh

Free in the Knowledge By Cheyenne L. Campbell - Galen, a pilot running a black market off-world shuttle service, delivers a client whose mission is to self-destruct on landing, wiping out a village to fulfil a vendetta that puts Galen’s hard-earned cover and business in jeopardy, not to mention his life—but when he finds the young sole survivor of the blast, he faces the question of what vengeance will gain him, and what it will cost.

Ember Tide By Dorothy Dreyer - Their land: invaded. Their people: imprisoned. Their dragon: slayed. Still, Quinn Tarrenhorn refuses to surrender to the forces of the ruthless Wrobian army. When searching for a glimmer of hope to hang on to, she stumbles upon the unexpected. But can she pull off a perilous plan in time to save the kingdom?

Tribute By Janina Franck - Curiosity has a price. And yet, young Leonari refuses to give up their search for information on their people's past, a time before the Elders came and demanded tributes.

The Best Defense By Jessica Gunn - The last isolated bastion of a centuries-long war faces peril when the first message from outside in hundreds of years appears: Surrender.

Anthem for the Chemical Youth By Xan van Rooyen - When Wraith, a half-blood Ethereal, witnesses first-hand the devastation synthetic magic can wreak on the innocent, he is forced to make a terrible decision: betray his family and everything he thought he stood for, or standby while the city is sucked into another brutal war between humans and Ethereals.

Hope By Jody Neil Ruth - A man who has doomed humanity to a dark and impossible future must try and save it by sending his most powerful weapon against mankind's foes: his daughter.

Dive By Fahim Sheikh - A washed out hacker coping with a troubled past through self-medication takes on a supposed easy job for big money with a pair of up and comers only to find their cargo is not what they expected and a group of dangerous corporate repomen hunting them down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Can Holding in a Fart Kill You?: Over 150 Curious Questions and Intriguing Answers (Fascinating Bathroom Readers) *




  








The bestselling author of Hair of the Dog to Paint the Town Red share more than 150 baffling, bizarre, and enlightening facts in the fun trivia collection.

This curious, captivating collection of trivia will surprise and intrigue readers with amazing answers to questions like:

• Is Jurassic Park possible?

• What causes “the shakes” after drinking a lot of alcohol?

• Why do dogs walk in circles before lying down?

• What makes popcorn pop?

The follow-up to the bestselling What Did We Use Before Toilet Paper?, Can Holding in a Fart Kill You? has even more fun and fascinating trivia. Perfect for the ever-curious trivia lover, this book is the ultimate in truly extraordinary information. From silly to serious to outright bizarre, this expansive collection offers surprising answers and unexpected facts on everything from history and science to pop culture and nature. From the everyday to the fantastical—it's all here.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What Did We Use Before Toilet Paper?: 200 Curious Questions & Intriguing Answers (Fascinating Bathroom Readers) *




  








Answers to the questions that keep you up at night—from Why is bellybutton lint generally blue? to Why does catnip affect cats?

BAFFLING AND BIZARRE.

ENTERTAINING AND ENLIGHTENING.

This witty and compulsive collection of trivia will captivate and surprise you with its fun and funky revelations. You’ll learn . . .

Why New York is called “the Big Apple”
How people count cards at casinos
What keeps the head on a glass of beer
Why you never see baby pigeons
Why getting married is called tying the knot


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Why Do Roller Coasters Make You Puke?: Over 150 Curious Questions & Intriguing Answers (Fascinating Bathroom Readers) *




  








A fun and fascinating trivia book with a wide range of intriguing questions and entertainingly written answers from a bestselling author.

Perfect for trivia junkies everywhere, this new collection will surprise readers with fascinating answers to age-old curiosities, such as:

• Does a goldfish’s memory really only last a few seconds?

• Do plants feel pain?

• Why do cats’ eyes glow in the dark?

• Why do people seem more attractive when we’re drunk?

• Why didn’t people smile in old photos?

Each page offers another witty response to the questions of our time. From men’s fashion to the meaning of life, from the educational to the entertaining, this book has something for everyone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Why Does Bright Light Make You Sneeze?: Over 150 Curious Questions & Intriguing Answers (Fascinating Bathroom Readers) *




  








More than 150 new fun facts to delight, befuddle and amaze, from the bestselling author of Why Do Roller Coasters Make You Puke?


This bizarre and baffling trivia collection with delight and intrigue readers, with answers to age-old questions like who was Dr. Pepper and what causes new-car smell? Written by the bestselling author of Can Holding in a Fart Kill You?, this new collection has 150 more curious questions and astounding answers.


Perfect for any trivia junkie or fun fact connoisseur, this jam-packed book explains the answers to the questions you’ve always wondered, like why dogs have wet noses, why tornados never hit big cities, if vegetarians live longer, if it’s bad to “crack” your knuckles, and much more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Who Invented Underpants?: The Weird Trivia of Human Invention from Fire to Fast Food (and Everything In Between) (Fascinating Bathroom Readers) *




  








A comprehensive collection of fun facts about the origins of pretty much everything, from windows to washing machines to websites.

This fact-packed collection recounts the origins, invention, and discovery of just about everything, from the big bang to driverless cars. With sections covering topics such as the arts, sports, weapons, buildings, medicine, food, and many more, you can find out intriguing answers to questions like:

What material was the first clothing made out of?

Who invented bathtubs?

Who paved the first road?

What came first: wine or whiskey?

Perfect for history buffs, science lovers, or all-around trivia junkies, this entertaining and enlightening collection is for curious minds wondering about the mysteries of the beginning of all things.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ghosts: A novel *




  








INTERNATIONAL BEST SELLER • A smart, sexy, laugh-out-loud romantic comedy about ex-boyfriends, imperfect parents, friends with kids, and a man who disappears the moment he says "I love you"”—from the bestselling author of Everything I Know About Love.

“An absolute knock-out. Wickedly funny and, at turns, both cynical and sincere… feels like your very favorite friend.” —Taylor Jenkins Reid, author of Malibu Rising

Nina Dean is not especially bothered that she's single. She owns her own apartment, she's about to publish her second book, she has a great relationship with her ex-boyfriend, and enough friends to keep her social calendar full and her hangovers plentiful. And when she downloads a dating app, she does the seemingly impossible: She meets a great guy on her first date. Max is handsome and built like a lumberjack; he has floppy blond hair and a stable job. But more surprising than anything else, Nina and Max have chemistry. Their conversations are witty and ironic, they both hate sports, they dance together like fools, they happily dig deep into the nuances of crappy music, and they create an entire universe of private jokes and chemical bliss.

But when Max ghosts her, Nina is forced to deal with everything she's been trying so hard to ignore: her father's dementia is getting worse, and so is her mother's denial of it; her editor hates her new book idea; and her best friend from childhood is icing her out. Funny, tender, and eminently, movingly relatable, Ghosts is a whip-smart tale of relationships and modern life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Beautiful, Terrible Thing: A Memoir of Marriage and Betrayal *




  








A woman discovers her marriage is built on an illusion in this harrowing and ultimately inspiring memoir.

“Be forewarned: You won’t sleep until you finish the last page.”—Caroline Leavitt, author of Cruel Beautiful World

One night. One email. Two realities...

Before: Jen Waite has met the partner of her dreams. A handsome, loving man who becomes part of her family, evolving into her husband, her best friend, and the father of her infant daughter.

After: A disturbing email sparks suspicion, leading to an investigation of who this man really is and what was really happening in their marriage.

In alternating Before and After chapters, Waite obsessively analyzes her relationship, trying to find a single moment form the past five years that isn't part of the long con of lies and manipulation. Instead, she finds more lies, infidelity, and betrayal than she could have imagined. With the pacing and twists of a psychological thriller, A Beautiful, Terrible Thing looks at how a fairy tale can become a nightmare and what happens when “it could never happen to me” actually does.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*On Power and Ideology: The Managua Lectures *




  








The renowned activist’s lectures on Cold War foreign policy delivered in Nicaragua during the US-backed war against the Sandinista government.

One of Noam Chomsky's most accessible books, On Power and Ideology is a product of his 1986 visit to Managua, Nicaragua, for a lecture series at Universidad Centroamericana. Delivered at the height of US involvement in the Nicaraguan civil war, this succinct series of lectures lays out the parameters of Noam Chomsky's foreign policy analysis.

The book consists of five lectures on US international and security policy. The first two lectures examine the persistent and largely homogenous features of US foreign policy, and overall framework of order. The third discusses Central America and its foreign policy pattern. The fourth looks at US national security and the arms race. And the fifth examines US domestic policy.

These five talks, conveyed directly to the people bearing the brunt of devastating US foreign policy, make historic and exciting reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mrs. Miracle: A Novel (Angels Book 4)*




  








Also a motion picture from the Hallmark Channel, this is a fan favorite from #1 New York Times bestselling author Debbie Macomber. 

They call her Mrs. Miracle…

Seth Webster's heart never healed after he lost his adored wife. Now, with Christmas approaching, wild twin boys to raise alone, a home in chaos, and the latest in a long line of exasperated housekeepers quitting in disgust, Seth needs more than help to keep his family together...he needs a miracle.

And then one arrives on his doorstep. Her name is Mrs. Merkle, but the kids call her "Mrs. Miracle"—and from the moment the warm, knowing, and very patient nanny appears, everything is different. Her sassy spirit is infectious, and it gives Seth the courage to approach Reba, a beautiful travel agent who's been hurt and betrayed, and is afraid to ever love again. Through the magic of faith—and with a little help from a children's Christmas pageant and a lot of encouragement from Mrs. Miracle—Seth and Reba might just be able to find a Christmas miracle of their very own: true love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bad Housekeeping: An Agnes and Effie Mystery *




  








The first novel in a cozy mystery series about an aunt-niece duo managing a small-town inn—full of “quirky characters and plenty of humor” (Booklist)

Danger mounts, deadlines loom, ancient knob-and-tube wiring is explored—and the ladies of Stagecoach Inn learn a thing or two about the awful, wonderful mistake that is going back home.

When 28-year-old Agnes Blythe, the contented bifocals-wearing half of an academic power couple, is jilted by her professor boyfriend for the town Pilates instructor, her future is suddenly less than certain. So when her glamorous, eccentric Great Aunt Effie arrives in town and offers a job helping to salvage the condemned Stagecoach Inn, what does Agnes have to lose? But work at the inn has barely begun when the unlikely duo find the body of manipulative Kathleen Todd, with whom Agnes and Effie both have recently had words. Words strong enough to land them at the top of the suspect list.

The pair have clearly been framed, but no one else seems interested in finding the real murderer and Agnes and Effie’s sleuthing expertise is not exactly slick. Nevertheless, they’re soon investigating a suspect list with laundry dirtier than a middle school soccer team's and navigating threats, car chases, shotgun blasts, and awkward strolls down memory lane.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Gone at Midnight: The Tragic True Story Behind the Unsolved Internet Sensation *




  








A missing young woman. A Los Angeles hotel with a haunting history. A perplexing real-life mystery. With stunning new insights and impeccable research, investigative journalist Jake Anderson explores the case that captivated a nation and inspired the Netflix series Crime Scene: The Vanishing at the Cecil Hotel! Exclusive interviews and photos included.

Twenty-one-year-old student Elisa Lam was last heard from on January 31, 2013, after she checked into downtown L.A.’s Cecil Hotel—a 600-room building with a nine-decade history of scandal and tragedy. The next day, Elisa vanished. More than a week later, guests’ complaints of poor water quality led to a grim discovery: Elisa’s nude body floating in a rooftop water tank. The only clue was a disturbing elevator video of Elisa, uploaded to YouTube in a plea for public assistance.

As the video went viral, journalist Jake Anderson set out to uncover the facts. In Gone at Midnight he chronicles eye-opening discoveries about who Elisa Lam really was and what—or whom—she was running from, offering stunning new insights into one of the most chilling and obsessively followed true crime cases of the century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*An American Reckoning (The Whicher Series) *




  








Book #5 in the bestselling Whicher Series

Memphis, Tn. In the dead of night the perimeter of a prison is breached. USMS are charged with capturing the violent offenders who’ve escaped. Meanwhile, criminal investigator John Whicher seeks a troubled minor missing in rural West Texas. But is there some connection between the two seemingly separate events?

In An American Reckoning, Whicher is pulled into a complex, tangled and deadly case...

The Whicher Series can be enjoyed in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Her Last Goodbye: A Novel *




  








Family ties run deep. Family secrets run deeper.

Perfect wife. Doting mom. Jennifer Griffin was loved by everyone, including the women in her suburban-neighborhood book club. Their meetings sometimes went late, but Jenn always came home.

Until that night.

When Greg Griffin wakes to find his wife is not in bed, his blood runs cold. Her book club friends say Jenn left for home hours ago. But she’s missing. Greg tells detectives their marriage is good, but his alibi is razor-thin. With their young son away at a sleepover, Greg had all night to commit a crime. And there are scrapes on his hands…

Investigators discover Jenn has troubling secrets, but she isn't the only one. With the threads of their picture-perfect life unraveling, Greg is forced to confront the lies that hold their marriage together—and a dark past that refuses to stay buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Missing: A totally addictive psychological thriller with a shocking twist *




  








I've known him all my life. I know he has taken my daughter. His mother says she can help me. But she's the last person I can trust...

Samuel lived next door when we were children. We were inseparable. But he didn’t like sharing me with my adored little brother. And one terrible night, he got rid of my brother forever…

Now, years later, he’s free. And my daughter is missing.

I turn on my baby girl’s unicorn nightlight and bury my face in her pillow, my heart breaking. I know Samuel has her – he blames me for ruining his life, and even after all this time, he still doesn’t like to share.

As darkness falls, there’s a knock at my door and I open it to see Samuel’s mother. She says she can help me.

I know I can’t trust her, but I don’t have a choice. With each step I take, my fear grows stronger. Can she help me find my daughter? Or does she know something about what really happened all those years ago? Something that could stop me from saving my baby girl…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sons of Valor II: Violence of Action (The Sons of Valor Series Book 2)*




  








They train to be the toughest, the smartest, the most covert operators in the world—they are the Tier One Navy SEALs, led by Lieutenant Commander Keith “Chunk” Redman.

When a former teammate of Chunk’s is killed in a shocking ambush, rumors begin to fly that the Lion of Ramadi, the infamous Iraq War sniper who racked up dozens of American kills, has returned with a mission to target American SEALs. Chunk and his core team—Saw, a skilled and lethal sniper; Riker, who has an uncanny ability to escape death; and Whitney Watts, a former CIA analyst who sees patterns everyone else seems to miss—are mobilized to prosecute the threat.

But this is no ordinary counterattack, because someone posts the details of the hit all over social media, taunting the American SEALs. Worse, the enemy seems prepared to counter all the Tier One’s moves, a dangerous new stage in the war on terror and a troubling sign that whoever is behind the attack is planning something bigger.

Fearing they may have been duped into chasing the wrong target, Chunk and his team embark on a high-stakes cat-and-mouse mission where nothing—and no one—is what they expect. And when their enemy finds a way to strike at the heart of what’s nearest and dearest to them, it will test not only their bonds but also the personal sacrifices they’ve made to keep America safe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Whose Middle Ages?: Teachable Moments for an Ill-Used Past (Fordham Series in Medieval Studies)*




  








“An ethical and accessible introduction to a historical period often implicated in racist narratives of nationalism and imperialism.” —Sierra Lomuto, Assistant Professor of Global Medieval Literature, Rowan University

A collection of twenty-two essays, Whose Middle Ages? gives nonspecialists access to the richness of our historical knowledge while debunking damaging misconceptions about the medieval past. Myths about the medieval period are especially beloved among the globally resurgent far right, from crusading emblems on the shields borne by alt-right demonstrators to the on-screen image of a purely white European populace defended from actors of color by Internet trolls. This collection attacks these myths directly by insisting that readers encounter the relics of the Middle Ages on their own terms.

Each essay uses its author’s academic research as a point of entry and takes care to explain how the author knows what she or he knows and what kinds of tools, bodies of evidence, and theoretical lenses allow scholars to write with certainty about elements of the past to a level of detail that might seem unattainable. By demystifying the methods of scholarly inquiry, Whose Middle Ages? serves as an antidote not only to the far right’s errors of fact and interpretation but also to its assault on scholarship and expertise as valid means for the acquisition of knowledge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Road to Manzikert: Byzantine and Islamic Warfare, 527–1071 *




  







"In August 1071, the Byzantine Emperor Romanus IV Diogenese led out a powerful army in an attempt to roll back Seljuk Turkish incursions into the Anatolian heartland of the Empire. Outmaneuvered by the Turkish sultan, Alp Arslan, Romanus was forced to give battle with only half his troops near Manzikert. By the end of that fateful day much of the Byzantine army was dead, the rest scattered in flight and the Emperor himself a captive. As a result, the Anatolian heart was torn out of the empire and it was critically weakened, while Turkish power expanded rapidly, eventually leading to Byzantine appeals for help from Western Europe, prompting the First Crusade. This book sets the battle in the context of the military history of the Byzantine Empire and the Islamic World (Arab and Seljuk Turkish) up to the pivotal engagement at Manzikert in 1071, with special emphasis on the origins, course and outcome of this battle. The composition, weapons and tactics of the very different opposing armies are analyzed. The final chapter is dedicated to assessing the impact of Manzikert on the Byzantine Empire's strategic position in Anatolia and to the battle's role as a causus belli for the Crusades. Dozens of maps and battle diagrams support the clear text. "


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Bomber Command: Reflections of War: Volume 5 : Armageddon (27th September 1944-May 1945): Armageddon, 27 September 1944–May 1945 (Bomber Command) 





  




*


This is the fifth release in a series that provides a comprehensive insight into all aspects of RAF Bomber Command in World War Two. It begins in late September 1944 when the Allied Bomber Offensive was at its height, and takes us through to the end of the conflict. The crews' personal narrative puts you at the centre of each intense, isolated and harrowing episode of aerial combat as the pilots of Bomber Command attempted to stave off fears of tragic injury and death from fighters, flak and incessant operational pressure during raids on German cities, waterways, ports and oil installations. This continued until the Luftwaffe and the Nachtjagd effectively ceased to exist, their fuel supplies exhausted, their losses in airmen reaching an unsustainable level, and their aircraft and airfields decimated as a result of 24-hour Allied bombing.

Often, it was the most exciting feats of bravery, determination and daring that were marked by the most catastrophic losses. Approximately 62 per cent of the 125,000 men who served as aircrew in Bomber Command during the war became casualties. Of these, 52 per cent were sustained while flying operations and a further ten per cent while on non-operational flights in Britain. It should never be forgotten that RAF Bomber Command played a hugely significant role in securing victory for the Allies, carrying out mass raids by day and night that eventually culminated in them 'beating the life out of Germany'. Yet its crews were denied the campaign medal that they so richly deserved, until very recently. Here, Martin Bowman attempts to provide an adequate tribute to the men of Bomber Command, using first-hand accounts to capture an authentic commentary of the times at hand in a release that is sure to capture the imaginations of all aviation enthusiasts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Real Tenko: Extraordinary True Stories of Women Prisoners of the Japanese *




  








The author of Children of the Camps delves into the harrowing true stories behind the TV drama: the fate of women held in Japanese captivity during WWII.

This book details the treatment of Allied servicewomen, female civilians, and local women by the Japanese occupation forces, including the massacres of nurses (such as that at Alexandra Hospital, Singapore), disturbing atrocities on both Europeans and Asians, and accounts of imprisonment. It reveals how many ended up in Japanese hands when they should have been evacuated. Also covered are the hardships of long marches and the sexual enslavement of white and native women (so called “Comfort Women”). The book is a testimony both to the callous and cruel behavior of the Japanese and to the courage and fortitude of those who suffered at their hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Japan's Gestapo: Murder, Mayhem and Torture in Wartime Asia *




  








From the author of Children of the Camps, a look at the disturbing activities of the Kempeitai, Japan’s feared military and secret police.

The book opens by explaining the origins, organization, and roles of the Kempeitai apparatus, which exercised virtually unlimited power throughout the Japanese Empire. Author Mark Felton reveals their criminal and collaborationist networks that extorted huge sums of money from hapless citizens and businesses. They ran the Allied POW gulag system that treated captives with merciless and murderous brutality. Other Kempeitai activities included biological and chemical experiments on live subjects, the Maruta vivisection campaign, and widespread slave labor, including “Comfort Women” drawn from all races. Their record of reprisals against military and civilians was unrelenting. For example, Colonel Doolittle’s raid on Tokyo in 1942 resulted in a campaign of revenge not just against captured airmen but thousands of Chinese civilians. Their actions amounted to genocide on a grand scale. Felton backs up his text with firsthand testimonies from survivors who suffered at the hands of this evil organization. He examines how the guilty were brought to justice and the resulting claims for compensation. As a result, Japan’s Gestapo provides comprehensive evidence of the ruthlessness of the Kempeitai against the white and Asian peoples under their control.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Children of the Camps: Japan's Last Forgotten Victims *




  








The author of Guarding Hitler tells the truly heart-rending stories of Caucasian and Eurasian children held captive inside Japanese internment camps.

The Japanese treatment of Allied children was as harsh and murderous as that of their parents and military POWs, but this whole episode has been overlooked. Children were plucked from comfortable colonial lives and forced to mature hastily in terrible circumstances, where survival became a daily game, and where their lives were constantly threatened by disease, starvation, and physical abuse.

Many of these children were separated from their parents, or they saw their families destroyed by the Japanese. Most witnessed almost daily episodes of bestial violence that no child should ever see, and the entire cumulative experience has had a deep and lasting effect into their adult lives. They are among the last victims of Japanese aggression, and even over sixty years later many carry the mental and physical scars of that atrocious episode.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Luftwaffe Bomber Aces: Men, Machines, Methods *




  







The Luftwaffe excelled at ground attack and in doing so helped revolutionised modern warfare. Whether flying in support of panzer columns during the invasion of Poland and the destruction of France, deployed against British airfields and cities, sent against Soviet tanks, or thrown into the defence of the Reich, Germany's bomber and dive-bomber pilots wrought havoc across the face of Europe during the Second World War.

Mike Spike, author of a number of acclaimed books on fighter pilots, now turns his attention to outstanding ground-attack pilots. He outlines the Luftwaffe's revolutionary tactics, first tested during the Spanish Civil War, and highlights individual techniques and methods used against specific types of target.

Biographical sketches of the leading bombers many of whom were awarded the Knight's Cross allow an insight into the diverse career and backgrounds of Luftwaffe personnel and outline just what it took to be a successful bomber pilot.

First-hand accounts add gripping drama to the narrative, and give an unsurpassed appreciation of just what it was like to dive-bomb, come under attack by fighters or brave a barrage of anti-aircraft guns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fighter Operations in Europe and North Africa, 1939–1945 *




  







Fighter Operations in Europe and North Africa 1939–1945 tells the story of Allied and German fighter pilots in Europe, over the Mediterranean and in North Africa during the Second World War. The book starts with the early skirmishes as each side tested the others defenses, moves through the Battle of Britain and then the Blitz, when the emphasis switched from single-engined day fighters to twin-engined night fighters, while increasingly fighters were used to sweep over enemy air fields and lines of communication in occupied France. This overlapped with the need to provide air cover for the besieged island fortress of Malta by day and by night, as well as defensive operations against Axis forces in Crete and North Africa, but as the balance of power changed in North Africa, the Desert Air Force was formed incorporating elements from many Allied air forces and the emphasis moved to offensive operations in support of ground forces. The invasions of Italy and the South of France also called for fighter cover, initially by carrier-based aircraft. The lessons learnt in North Africa were put to good use by the 2nd Allied Tactical Air Force, which accompanied the advancing allied armies towards and eventually into Germany, achieving all important air supremacy which was a major factor in the Allied victory. The book also covers Luftwaffe fighter pilots as they sought to stop the RAF by night and the USAAF by day, against increasingly overwhelming odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/29/22.

*Bomber Command, 1936–1968: An Operational & Historical Record *




  







This is a comprehensive reference to the structure, operation, aircraft and men of Bomber Command from its formation on 1936 to 1968 when it became part of Strike Command. It includes descriptions of many notable bombing raids, the many types of aircraft used, weapons and airfields. The five main sections of the book include a general historical introduction and overview, operations, operational groups, aircrew training and technical details of each aircraft type. Lengthy Annexes cover personnel. the squadrons in World War II, accuracy of attacks, orders of battle for each wartime year, maps of airfields locations, tonnage of bombs dropped and nuclear weapons carried in the post-war years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/30/22.

Currently $1.

*Saving Paludis: A stunning extraterrestrial mystery *




  








Finalist in the Readers’ Favorite 2018 International Book Awards.
Winner Top Shelf Awards 2020
Book Excellence Awards Finalist

At the very edge of mankind’s cosmic reach, a small planet threatens Earth with extinction…

Stefan Lattanzis never expected his planet to become a battlefield, nor Earth for that matter. But when scientists from Paludis share a technological breakthrough with the mother planet, peace swiftly turns into deadly conflict. The downtrodden alien population, mistreated for centuries, seizes its chance, and a desperate human cult has a sinister agenda of its own.

To save his precious home world, Stefan must team with two strangers, a botanist and a mysterious seer. They must trust in each other to prevent the newly emerged forces from destroying Paludis, and forging a dystopia from which they could never return. But how will they defeat the might of Earth?

Saving Paludis is an electrifying sci-fi thrill-ride. If you like futuristic technology, alien political intrigue, and high-octane, paranormal action, then you’ll love this incredible interstellar adventure!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Return to Mars (The Grand Tour)*




  








The New York Times–bestselling and six-time Hugo Award–winning author’s epic Grand Tour adventure continues.

Jamie Waterman is returning to the red planet, this time in charge of an expedition in which he hopes to demonstrate that one can study Martian life not only for the sake of the pursuit but more, that it can be profitable. Waterman also hopes to revisit a part of the canyon where he thought he spied a primitive cliff dwelling during the first Martian mission.

But this second voyage to Mars brings trouble right away as Waterman clashes with Dex Trumball, the son of a billionaire who is backing the expedition. Dex wants to turn the planet into a tourist attraction, while Waterman wants to preserve the planet solely for scientific research.

As their rivalry heats up—both professionally and personally—Waterman is faced with betrayal and sabotage. But the planet still guards its most closely held secrets . . . discoveries that could change what everyone thought they knew about Mars—and life in space . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rules of Accusation (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) *




  








An original eNovella set in the Star Trek: Deep Space Nine universe!

On the space station Deep Space 9, Quark’s Public House, Café, Gaming Emporium, Holosuite Arcade, and Ferengi Embassy can’t legitimately be called an embassy until the Grand Nagus—namely, Quark’s brother Rom—dedicates it as such. Not that Quark really cares about Ferengi protocol, but a well-publicized dedication ceremony will naturally draw people to the bar. Everybody loves a good open house—free appetizers, half-price drinks, door prizes, etc.—all of which Quark can write off as Embassy expenses. It’s a win-win situation, with him on both sides of the win. There’s even a plan to display the original scroll of the Ferengi Rules of Acquisition—which no one has seen for decades given that it’s been held in protective storage—and charge patrons by the minute to look at it up close. Nothing, of course, could possibly go wrong with this big plan. Absolutely nothing at all…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Day of the Triffids *




  








The influential masterpiece of one of the twentieth century’s most brilliant—and neglected—science fiction and horror writers, whom Stephen King called “the best writer of science fiction that England has ever produced.”

“[Wyndham] avoids easy allegories and instead questions the relative values of the civilisation that has been lost, the literally blind terror of humanity in the face of dominant nature. . . . Frightening and powerful, Wyndham’s vision remains an important allegory and a gripping story.”—The Guardian

What if a meteor shower left most of the world blind—and humanity at the mercy of mysterious carnivorous plants? 

Bill Masen undergoes eye surgery and awakes the next morning in his hospital bed to find civilization collapsing. Wandering the city, he quickly realizes that surviving in this strange new world requires evading strangers and the seven-foot-tall plants known as triffids—plants that can walk and can kill a man with one quick lash of their poisonous stingers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*All Creatures Great and Small & All Things Bright and Beautiful *




  







The first two memoirs in the New York Times–bestselling series from an English veterinarian—and the basis for the Masterpiece series on PBS.

All Creatures Great and Small: In the rolling dales of Yorkshire—a simple, rural region of Northern England—a young veterinarian from Sunderland joins a new practice. A stranger in an unfamiliar land, James Herriot must quickly learn the odd dialect and humorous ways of the locals, master outdated equipment, and do his best to mend, treat, and heal pets and livestock alike.

All Things Bright and Beautiful: After his first day on the job, Herriot’s mentor warns him that the life of a country veterinarian is full of small triumphs and big disasters, but that he’d never be bored. From night visits to drafty barns during freezing Northern England winters to the beautiful vitality of rural life in the summertime to the colorful menagerie of animals—and their owners—that pass through his office, Herriot experiences new challenges and joys every day. In these pages, Herriot trains under his eccentric boss in a rustic English village, courts the woman that becomes his wife, and meets the people he would come to write about for a lifetime.

This witty and heartwarming collection, based on the author’s own experiences, became an international success, winning over animal lovers everywhere. Perhaps better than any other writer, Herriot reveals the ties that bind us to the creatures in our lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pet Psychic Magical Mysteries: Books 1-4 (Pet Psychic Magical Mysteries Special Collections Book 1) *




  






*Talking animals. Quirky cases. An enchanting town. This series has it all, like you’ve never read before!*

Jolene Hartgrave, here! I went from being a top dog lawyer to a hangdog pet psychic in the ruff part of town, all thanks to a pesky curse that gave me the gift of gabbing with animals.

But my luck is finally looking up. I’ve teamed up with a hottie police officer and his snarky, overprotective German shepherd to catch criminals. From a murdered fashion icon spinning a web of lies to the killed curator of an occult museum, I’m doggedly helping the police bring the bad guys to justice.

But there’s a catch. I’ve got a huge secret of my own–one the police can never find out about.

Can I solve the case and build a new life, or will I end up behind bars myself?

If you love talking animal sidekicks, clever mysteries, and a hilarious cast of characters, you won’t want to miss your chance to binge read books one through four of the Pet Psychic Magical Mysteries in this special boxed set anthology.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Seance: Tales of the Supernatural *




  








“Reading a perfectly plotted Agatha Christie is like crunching into a perfect apple: that pure, crisp, absolute satisfaction.”—Tana French, New York Times Bestselling Author 

From the Queen of Suspense, an all-new collection of her spookiest and most sinister stories, including an Agatha Christie story never before published in the USA, The Wife of Kenite!

For lovers of the supernatural and the macabre comes this collection of ghostly and chilling stories from legendary mystery writer Agatha Christie. Fantastic psychic visions, specters looming in the shadows, encounters with deities, a man who switches bodies with a cat—be sure to keep the light on whilst reading these tales.

The Last Séance gathers twenty stories, some featuring Christie’s beloved detectives Hercule Poirot and Miss Marple, in one haunting compendium that explores all things occult and paranormal, and is an essential omnibus for Christie fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Aura of Night: A Novel (Krewe of Hunters Book 37) *




  








True evil never dies. It only waits in the dark.

All book editor Megan Law wants is to bury the memory of her brutal kidnapping and move on with her life. So when her publisher asks her to spin her hellish experience into the next bestseller, Megan agrees only because it might help keep other women safe. Then a mysterious, gruesome package arrives in the mail—a reminder that the nightmare isn’t over just yet.

FBI investigator Ragnar Johnson is running out of time. He knows in his gut there's more to the recent Embracer killings, and he needs Megan's help. Even with their rocky past behind them, working together now isn’t going to be easy. But when things take a deadly turn, Megan and Ragnar discover a deep connection that they'll have to use, because something is trying to tear them apart…forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Fatal Glow (An Odessa Jones Mystery Book 2) *




  








Sometimes even good luck can mean bad fortune. For Odessa Jones—reluctant psychic, part-time caterer, full-time realtor—an elegant affair turned deadly threatens her reputation, and her life . . .

Recently widowed Odessa Jones is sure the exclusive catering job she’s scored from wealthy businessman Casey Osborne will propel her catering career into the big leagues. So when Dessa’s pesky second sight warns her that Osborne is bad news, she ignores it. She wishes she hadn’t when he drops dead at his brunch after sampling her homemade preserves. Osborne’s death is declared a homicide. Dessa and the friends who helped her cook are considered suspects . . .

To clear her name and find the truth, Dessa delves into Casey Osborne’s life. Everyone from his sinister business partner to his tormented ex-wife has reason to kill him—and the opportunity to do it. With the help of her spirited aunt, loyal co-workers and mischievous cat Juniper, she desperately searches for answers. Until a second murder leads Dessa down a frightening path filled with insidious hidden agendas—and someone poised to change her life forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE COWES WEEK MURDERS a gripping crime thriller full of twists (Solent Murder Mystery Book 10)*




  







DISCOVER YOUR NEXT FAVOURITE DETECTIVE SERIES!

Meet DI Andy Horton. He’s a risk-taking Harley-Davidson-riding detective who doesn’t always play by the rules . . . which often lands him in trouble with his bosses.

Please note this was previously published as Death Surge.

Detective Inspector Andy Horton is on a sailing trip to France when he gets the news: Sergeant Cantelli’s nephew, Johnnie Oslow, is missing.

Johnnie was due to take part in the Cowes Week yacht races on the Isle of Wight, but he never turned up.

Horton’s boss isn’t interested. She thinks Johnnie must have gone off with a woman.

But then the charred remains of a body are discovered in a disused tunnel.

Is it Cantelli’s nephew?

The search for a missing person soon becomes a hunt for a ruthless killer. And this killer is just getting started.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Little Sister: A Novel (Jonah Sheens Detective Series Book 4) *




  








Two girls went into the woods. Only one came back. . . .

Detective Chief Inspector Jonah Sheens is on the trail in this “riveting” (Publishers Weekly) crime novel from the acclaimed author of She Lies in Wait, Watching from the Dark, and Lie Beside Me

Jonah Sheens is enjoying a moment of peace in a pub garden on his day off when a teenage girl wanders out of the woods. She’s striking, with flame-red hair and a pale complexion. She’s also covered in blood.

When Jonah races to help, the girl insists she’s fine. Then she smiles. It’s her sister he needs to worry about. Keely and her sister, Nina, disappeared from a children’s home a week ago. Now Keely is here—but Nina’s still missing. Jonah is sure Keely knows where her sister is—but before she tells him anything, she insists, he has to listen to her story from the beginning.

Is she witness, victim, or killer? And if Jonah follows the trail of clues in her story, will they lead him to the missing girl—or distract him until it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wife Before: A Spellbinding Psychological Thriller with a Shocking Twist *




  








BookBub’s Best Mysteries & Thrillers of 2022 | PopSugar’s Best New Thriller and Mystery Books of 2022 | SheReads Best Mystery Books Coming in 2022 | Word Wonder Most Anticipated Non-Speculative Releases For 2022 | Goodreads What to Read Next After Colleen Hoover

Samira Wilder has never had it easy, and when her latest lousy job goes south, things only promise to get harder. Until she unexpectedly meets a man who will change her life forever. Renowned pro golfer Roland Graham is wealthy, handsome, and caring, and Samira is dazzled. Best of all, he seems to understand her better than anyone ever has. And though their relationship moves a bit fast, when Roland proposes, Samira accepts. She even agrees to relocate to his secluded Colorado mansion. After all, there’s nothing to keep her in Miami, and the mansion clearly makes him happy. Soon, they are married amid a media firestorm, and Samira can't wait to make a fresh start—as the second Mrs. Graham . . .

Samira settles into the mansion, blissfully happy—until she discovers long-hidden journals belonging to Roland’s late wife, Melanie, who died in a tragic accident. With each dusty page, Samira comes to realize that perhaps it was no accident at all—that perhaps her perfect husband is not as perfect as she thought. Even as her trust in Roland begins to dwindle and a shadow falls over her marriage and she begins to fear for her own life, Samira is determined to uncover the truth of Melanie’s troubled last days. But even good wives should know that the truth is not always what it seems . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Darwin's Cipher: A Medical Thriller*




  








Juan Gutierrez, a cancer researcher, has spent years studying the genome of animals that exhibit immunity to some types of cancer. Over the course of his study, Juan discovers a pattern that allows him to predict the course of a species' evolution across thousands of generations.

Using the algorithm he's developed from the pattern, Juan uncovers what he believes to be the key to conquering humanity's susceptibility to cancer.

Others are interested in using what Juan has dubbed "Darwin's Cipher," however, instead of cancer research, they see very different applications for the new genetic algorithm.

Nate Carrington, an FBI forensic analyst has been struggling with several cold cases when he’s alerted to an incident at a nearby ranch. It’s a case of a newborn calf who is found in the middle of a herd of dead cattle. It provides a single link to Nate's other cold cases: the DNA analysis of the calf doesn't match anything in the FBI's database.

Somewhere in a rural hospital in West Virginia, four hospital workers are dead and a newborn child has been transported to the NIH's level-4 bio-containment unit. 

It's only when the NIH sends out an alert to all hospitals and law enforcement agencies that the world realizes the danger that faces them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Experiencing the Impossible: The Science of Magic *




  








This thought-provoking tour through the science of magic will make you question what you know about your brain and your reality.

A psychologist and magician shows how the scientific study of magic reveals intriguing—and often unsettling—insights into the mysteries of the human mind.

What do we see when we watch a magician pull a rabbit out of a hat or read a person’s mind? We are captivated by an illusion; we applaud the fact that we have been fooled. Why do we enjoy experiencing what seems clearly impossible, or at least beyond our powers of explanation? In Experiencing the Impossible, Gustav Kuhn examines the psychological processes that underpin our experience of magic.

Kuhn, a psychologist and a magician, reveals the intriguing—and often unsettling—insights into the human mind that the scientific study of magic provides. Magic, Kuhn explains, creates a cognitive conflict between what we believe to be true (for example, a rabbit could not be in that hat) and what we experience (a rabbit has just come out of that hat!). Drawing on the latest psychological, neurological, and philosophical research, he suggests that misdirection is at the heart of all magic tricks, and he offers a scientific theory of misdirection. He explores, among other topics, our propensity for magical thinking, the malleability of our perceptual experiences, forgetting and misremembering, free will and mind control, and how magic is applied outside entertainment—the use of illusion in human-computer interaction, politics, warfare, and elsewhere.


We may be surprised to learn how little of the world we actually perceive, how little we can trust what we see and remember, and how little we are in charge of our thoughts and actions. Exploring magic, Kuhn illuminates the complex—and almost magical—mechanisms underlying our daily activities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Orphans of Davenport: Eugenics, the Great Depression, and the War over Children's Intelligence*




  








The fascinating—and eerily timely—tale of the forgotten Depression-era psychologists who launched the modern science of childhood development.

“Doomed from birth” was how psychologist Harold Skeels described two toddler girls at the Iowa Soldiers’ Orphans’ Home in Davenport, Iowa, in 1934. Their IQ scores, added together, totaled just 81. Following prevailing eugenic beliefs of the times, Skeels and his colleague Marie Skodak assumed that the girls had inherited their parents’ low intelligence and were therefore unfit for adoption. The girls were sent to an institution for the “feebleminded” to be cared for by “moron” women. To Skeels and Skodak’s astonishment, under the women’s care, the children’s IQ scores became normal.

Now considered one of the most important scientific findings of the twentieth century, the discovery that environment shapes children’s intelligence was also one of the most fiercely contested—and its origin story has never been told. In The Orphans of Davenport, psychologist and esteemed historian Marilyn Brookwood chronicles how a band of young psychologists in 1930s Iowa shattered the nature-versus-nurture debate and overthrew long-accepted racist and classist views of childhood development.

Transporting readers to a rural Iowa devastated by dust storms and economic collapse, Brookwood reveals just how profoundly unlikely it was for this breakthrough to come from the Iowa Child Welfare Research Station. Funded by the University of Iowa and the Rockefeller Foundation, and modeled on America’s experimental agricultural stations, the Iowa Station was virtually unknown, a backwater compared to the renowned psychology faculties of Stanford, Harvard, and Princeton. Despite the challenges they faced, the Iowa psychologists replicated increased intelligence in thirteen more “retarded” children.

When Skeels published their incredible work, America’s leading psychologists—eugenicists all—attacked and condemned his conclusions. The loudest critic was Lewis M. Terman, who advocated for forced sterilization of low-intelligence women and whose own widely accepted IQ test was threatened by the Iowa research. Terman and his opponents insisted that intelligence was hereditary, and their prestige ensured that the research would be ignored for decades. Remarkably, it was not until the 1960s that a new generation of psychologists accepted environment’s role in intelligence and helped launch the modern field of developmental neuroscience..

Drawing on prodigious archival research, Brookwood reclaims the Iowa researchers as intrepid heroes and movingly recounts the stories of the orphans themselves, many of whom later credited the psychologists with giving them the opportunity to forge successful lives. A radiant story of the power and promise of science to better the lives of us all, The Orphans of Davenport unearths an essential history at a moment when race science is dangerously resurgent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A History of the Jews: The Indestructible Jews, The Jews in America, and Appointment in Jerusalem *




  








Three books on Jewish heritage from the author of Jews, God, and History, “the best popular history of the Jews written in the English language” (Los Angeles Times).

With over a million and a half copies sold, Jews, God and History introduced readers to “the fascinating reasoning” of acclaimed scholar Max I. Dimont’s “bright and unorthodox mind” (San Francisco Sunday Examiner and Chronicle). In these three volumes, Dimont builds on the themes and insights presented in that seminal work, providing a rich and comprehensive portrait of the cultural and religious history of the Jewish people.

The Indestructible Jews traces the four-thousand-year journey of the Jewish people from an ancient tribe with a simple faith to a global religion with adherents in every nation. Through countless expulsions and migrations, the great tragedy of the Holocaust and the joy of founding a homeland in Israel, this compelling history evokes a proud heritage while offering a hopeful vision of the future.

The Jews in America offers an overview of Judaism in the United States from colonial times to twentieth-century Zionism. Dimont follows the various waves of immigration, recounts the cultural achievements of those who escaped oppression in their native lands, and discusses the attitudes of American Jews—both religious and secular—toward Israel.

Appointment in Jerusalem explores the mystery surrounding the predictions Jesus made about his fate. Dimont re-creates the drama in three acts using his knowledge of the events recorded in the Bible. Thoughtful and fascinating, his account offers fresh insights into questions that have surrounded religion for centuries. Who was Jesus—the Christian messiah or a member of a Jewish sect?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Battle for Norway: April–June 1940 *




  








The acclaimed historian and author of The Gathering Storm continues his in-depth study of Northern European naval warfare during WWII.

The Nazi invasion of Norway in 1940 was the first modern campaign in which sea, air and ground forces interacted decisively. In this detailed history, Gierr H. Haarr presents a comprehensive study of the naval aspects of the operation. He begins with the events off the coast of southern and western Norway where Norwegian and British forces attempted to halt the German advance out of the invasion ports as well as the stream of supplies and reinforcements across the Skagerrak Strait.

Haarr then focuses on the British landings in Central Norway, where the Royal Navy first had its mastery challenged by air superiority from land-based aircraft. Next, he examines the events in and around Narvik where Allied naval, air and land forces were engaged in the first combined amphibious landings of World War II.

Finally, Haarr sums up the the evacuation in June, in which the first carrier task force operations of the war, including the loss of the HMS Glorious, figure prominently. As Haarr’s previous volume, The Gathering Storm, the narration shifts between strategic and operational issues, and the experiences of the officers and soldiers on the frontlines. Extensive research and use of primary sources reveal the many sides of this battle, some of which remain controversial to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler Strikes North: The Nazi Invasion of Norway and Denmark, 9 April 1940 *



  








A detailed account of Germany’s groundbreaking Operation Weserübung, the first three dimensional—land, sea, air—strategic invasion in history.

The German invasion of Denmark and Norway in April 1940 brought a sudden and shocking end to the “Phoney War” in the West. In a single day, multiple seaborne and airborne landings established German forces ashore in Norway, overwhelming the unprepared Norwegian forces and catching the Allied Powers completely by surprise. Their belated response was ill-thought-out and badly organized, and by June 9 all resistance had formally ended.

The strategic importance of Scandinavian iron ore, shipped through the port of Narvik to Germany, was the main cause of the campaign. The authors show how Allied attempts to interdict these supplies provoked German plans to secure them, and also how political developments in the inter-war years resulted in both Denmark and Norway being unable to deter threats to their neutrality despite having done so successfully in the First World War. The German attack was their first “joint” air, sea, and land operation, making large-scale use of air-landing and parachute forces, and the Luftwaffe’s control of the air throughout the campaign would prove decisive. Although costly, particularly for the Kriegsmarine, it was a triumph of good planning, improvisation and aggressive, determined action by the troops on the ground.

Making full use of Norwegian, Danish, and German sources, this book is a full and fascinating account of this highly significant campaign and its aftermath both for the course of the Second World War and the post-war history of the two countries conquered with such unprecedented speed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler's Pre-emptive War: The Battle for Norway, 1940 *




  








An “excellent” history of the often overlooked WWII campaign in which Hitler secured a vital resource lifeline for the Third Reich (Library Journal).

After Hitler conquered Poland and was still fine-tuning his plans against France, the British began to exert control over the coastline of neutral Norway, an action that threatened to cut off Germany’s iron-ore conduit to Sweden and outflank from the start its hegemony on the Continent. The Germans responded with a dizzying series of assaults, using every tool of modern warfare developed in the previous generation. Airlifted infantry, mountain troops, and paratroopers were dispatched to the north, seizing Norwegian strongpoints while forestalling larger but more cumbersome Allied units.

The German navy also set sail, taking a brutal beating at the hands of Britannia, but ensuring with its sacrifice that key harbors would be held open for resupply. As dive-bombers soared overhead, small but elite German units traversed forbidding terrain to ambush Allied units trying to forge inland. At Narvik, some six thousand German troops battled twenty thousand French and British until the Allies were finally forced to withdraw by the great disaster in France, which had then gotten underway.

Henrik Lunde, a native Norwegian and former US Special Operations colonel, has written the most objective account to date of a campaign in which twentieth-century military innovation found its first fertile playing field.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler's Gateway to the Atlantic: German Naval Bases in France, 1940–1945 *




  








“An excellent book” that examines the role that the French Atlantic ports played for the Kriegsmarine during the Second World War (Warship Annual).

When the Wehrmacht overran France in May and June of 1940, the German navy’s dream of access to the Atlantic was realized, and Brest, Lorient, St. Nazaire, La Pallice and Bordeaux were converted into naval bases for surface, U-boat and auxiliary cruiser operations, though it is only the heavily fortified U-boat bunkers that have received any attention to date. The book describes the extent to which the French, both locally and at the level of the Vichy Government, cooperated with the German authorities in occupied France to convert the existing ports, and explains how the 45,000 workers of the Todt Organization built the monumental bunkers and other facilities.

This fascinating narrative of the German occupation is balanced by the story of the vicious British maritime-air campaign that was commenced immediately following the fall of France, and which was far more effective than has been previously suggested. The German attempt to turn Brittany into a vast bastion area after the Normandy landings is a further aspect which is covered in detail for the first time.

Employing new research from both German and French sources, this is a highly readable account with many previously unpublished images.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Home on the Rolling Main: A Naval Memoir 1940-1946 *




  








This WWII memoir of a Royal Navy Lieutenant offers a vivid account of maritime combat throughout the European Theater.

From first joining the Royal Navy in 1940 until the end of the campaign against Japan, Tony Ditcham was in the front line of the naval war. He served aboard the battlecruiser HMS Renown in the North Sea and Gibraltar. Serving on destroyers in most of the European theatres, he saw action against S-boats and aircraft off Britain's East Coast, on Arctic convoys to Russia, and eventually in a flotilla screening the Home Fleet.

During the Battle of the North Cape, Ditcham was one of the first men to actually see the German battleship Scharnhorst, and he vividly describes watching it sink from his position in the gun director of HMS Scorpion. Later his ship operated off the American beaches during D-Day, where two of her sister ships were sunk. En route to the Pacific Theater, his combat service ended with the surrender of Japan. Written with humor and colorful descriptive power, Ditcham’s account of his incident-packed career is a classic of naval memoir literature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*War of the White Death: Finland Against the Soviet Union, 1939–40*




  








A thorough history of the Winter War, the uneven Russo-Finnish conflict that began shortly after the start of World War II.

On November 30, 1939, Stalin’s Red Army attacked Finland, expecting to crush the outnumbered, ill-equipped Finnish forces in a matter of days. But, in one of the most astonishing upsets in modern military history, the Finnish defenders broke the Red Army’s advance, inflicting devastating casualties and destroying some of the divisions that had been thrown against them.

Eventually, in March, 1940, the overhauled Red Army prevailed through the deployment of massive force. The Finns were compelled to cede territory and cities to their overbearing neighbor, but the moral victory was theirs. The courage and skill their army displayed in the face of the Soviet onslaught—and the chaotic, reckless performance of their opponents—had an important influence on the massive struggle soon to break out between Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union.

For this highly illustrated and original portrayal of this conflict, Bair Irincheev brings together a compelling selection of eyewitness accounts, war diaries, battle reports, and other records from the Finnish and Russian archives to reconstruct the frontline fighting, and he analyzes the reasons for the Red Army’s poor performance. Never before has the harsh reality of the combat in the depths of the northern winter been conveyed in such authentic detail. The arduous daily experience of the troops on both sides, the brutality of combat, and the constant struggle against the elements are recalled in the words of the men who were there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/30/22.

Currently $3.

*The Norway Campaign and the Rise of Churchill 1940 *




  







*NOTE:* Amazon has the wrong book cover on their webpage. Above is the correct picture.


While the campaign in Norway from April to June 1940 was a depressing opening to active hostilities between Britain and Nazi Germany, it led directly to Churchill's war leadership and The Coalition. Both were to prove decisive in the long term.

This well researched work opens with a summary of the issues and personalities in British politics in the 1930s. The consequences of appeasement and failure to re-arm quickly became apparent in April 1940. The Royal Navy, which had been the defence priority, found itself seriously threatened by the Luftwaffe's control of the skies. The economies inflicted on the Army were all too obvious when faced by the Wehrmacht. Losses of men and equipment were serious and salutary.

As the Author describes, the campaign itself was fought in three phases: the landings in support of the Norwegians, the evacuation from Central Norway which led to Chamberlain's resignation and, finally, the campaign in the North which remained credible until the fall of France. At the same time he covers the political background and activity in London and cabinet in-fighting.The Norway Campaign and the Rise of Churchill 1940, with its informed mix of politics and war fighting, provides a well informed and balanced overview of the opening campaign of the Second World War and its immediate and wider consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/31/22.

Currently $1.

*Siobhan Dunmoore: Books 1-3 (Commonwealth and Empire) *




  








*Now, for the first time, the three books that started a legend are together in a single edition.

Book 1: No Honor in Death*

Siobhan Dunmoore isn't having a good war. She's had more ships shot out from under her by the invading Shrehari Empire than any other officer in the Fleet. Some call her overly aggressive. Others simply call her reckless. What the enemy calls her is something else altogether. That she gave the Shrehari a good drubbing along the way doesn't matter in the least, because not all her enemies wear an Imperial uniform. A reputation for bad luck is pretty much all she has left. After another near defeat, she wants nothing more than a long rest, because this time, she escaped by the thinnest of bluffs. Unfortunately, the Admiralty has other ideas.

The frigate Stingray is known as the unluckiest ship in the Fleet, one whose Captain was removed in disgrace for cowardice. Some in the Admiralty want to retire the old warhorse. After all, she is the last of her type left in service and perhaps it's time to break up the jinx permanently, along with the crew. But during an interstellar war, every ship that could fight is needed. In short order, Dunmoore goes from staring down the Empire's finest on the bridge of a wrecked battleship to taking on a demoralized, semi-mutinous crew, scheming admirals, and a deadly mystery. Stingray's bad luck isn't just superstition gone rampant. Between a crew that won't talk, political enemies who want her gone, and her personal demons, she has her hands full. Taking the frigate into battle under those conditions would seem foolish to anyone else, but Dunmoore never shrank from a good fight.

*Book 2: The Path of Duty*

Duty, honour, loyalty. What meaning do those words still hold during an interstellar war where the difference between the enemy and one's own leadership is sometimes paper thin? Unfairly relegated to punishment duty far from the battle lines and still pursued by her past, Siobhan Dunmoore must sail her ship deep into pirate-infested space on a quest to restore the Navy's reputation after failing to stop an attack that destroyed a civilian freighter. There, she hopes to find clues that might absolve Stingray’s crew from blame but instead, she's sucked into a vortex of intrigue and treachery that threatens not only all their lives, but the future of the embattled Commonwealth. Caught in a web of competing schemes for supremacy while fending off marauders, mercenaries, and spies, Dunmoore must find a way of getting her people home safe and beyond the reach of a powerful cabal at the heart of the Admiralty.

*Book 3: Like Stars in Heaven*

One last mission. One mysterious passenger. One baffling destination. After centuries of travel, an ancient log buoy finally reaches human-controlled space. Amid a stalemated interstellar war, the Admiralty has little interest in wasting resources on what would likely be a fruitless search for the truth, but someone convinced them to send an old, obsolete frigate soon destined for the scrapyard, on this quest. Pulled from her patrol route, Siobhan Dunmoore is ordered to take an envoy aboard Stingray and sail into a poorly charted and virtually unexplored region of the galaxy hidden behind interstellar dust clouds. Along the way, she'll encounter an old enemy, now also relegated to the fringes of the war, turning a voyage of discovery into a race against time and against each other.

*All three books in this Omnibus Edition were previously published as separate titles.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Final Reflection (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 16) *




  







Klingon Captain Krenn is a ruthless war strategist. But on a mission to Earth, Krenn learns a lesson in peace. Suddenly he must fight a secret battle of his own. His empire has a covert plan to shatter the Federation. Only Krenn can prevent a war -- at the risk of his own life!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*How Much for Just the Planet? (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 36)*




  








A thrilling Star Trek: The Original Series adventure featuring Captain James T. Kirk and the USS Enterprise in a strange battle for dilithium crystals against the Klingons.

Dilithium. In crystalline form, the most valuable mineral in the galaxy. It powers the Federation’s starships...and the Klingon Empire’s battlecruisers. Now on a small, out-of-the-way planet named Direidi, the greatest fortune in dilithium crystals ever seen has been found.

Under the terms of the Organian Peace Treaty, the planet will go to the side best able to develop the planet and its resourses. Each side will contest the prize with the prime of its fleet. For the Federation—Captain James T. Kirk and the Starship Enterprise. For the Klingons—Captain Kaden vestai-Oparai and the Fire Blossom.

Only the Direidians are writing their own script for this contest—script that propels the crew of the Starship Enterprise into their strangest adventure yet!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Captain's Oath (Star Trek: The Original Series) *




  






An all-new Star Trek adventure set during The Original Series era and featuring James T. Kirk!

The saga of James T. Kirk’s historic command of the U.S.S. Enterprise is known throughout the galaxy. But one part of the legend has barely been touched upon until now: the story of Kirk’s first starship command and the remarkable achievements by which Starfleet’s youngest captain earned the right to succeed Christopher Pike as the commander of the famous Enterprise. From his early battles with the Klingons to the rescue of endangered civilizations, Kirk grapples with difficult questions: Is he a warrior or a peacemaker? Should he obey regulations or trust his instincts? This thrilling novel illustrates the events and choices that would shape James T. Kirk into one of the most renowned captains in Starfleet history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lost Years (Star Trek: The Original Series) *




  







After the end of the EnterpriseTM's five-year mission, Captain Kirk, Mr. Spock, and Dr. McCoy struggle to establish new lives apart from each other and the starship. The newly-promoted Admiral Kirk is placed in charge of a specially-created Starfleet division and attempts to defuse a critical hostage situation; Mr. Spock, who, in the midst of a teaching assignment on Vulcan, finds the one thing he least expected; and Dr. McCoy, whose unerring instinct for trouble lands him smack in the middle of an incident that could trigger an interstellar bloodbath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: The Never Ending Sacrifice *




  








A boy looks up. He sees a Cardassian's hand on his shoulder and knows that this is usually a prelude to a beating or, if he is fortunate enough, arrest. The boy knows how many disappeared during the Occupation of Bajor. So he does the one thing he can think of: he bites the Cardassian. Then the nightmare begins.

He is ripped from the family that took him in as an orphan, clothed him, fed him, always loved him unconditionally. And no matter how earnest, how caring the commander of Deep Space 9 is, the boy knows this is all a horrible mistake. How can someone from Starfleet judge him by what he looks like, not by what he is? He prays to the Prophets; he is Bajoran. They all keep telling him that the test proves the large Cardassian man is his father, that the other Cardassian -- that oily gul -- took him away from his father. But the boy keeps telling them that he is Bajoran, he only wants to go home with his father. So they send Rugal home -- to Cardassia.

On the homeworld of the Cardassian Union where sacrifice and devotion to the state are surpassed only by the government's need to keep its people in check, one very lonely boy discovers that if he doesn't resist, his life -- like those of so many others -- will be added to the tally of the never-ending sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Twist of Faith (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) *




  








Uneasy peace. Worlds in flux. Tests of faith. The final episode was only the beginning.

The Dominion War is over...or is it? Three months after the Allied victory against the invaders from the Gamma Quadrant, a surprise attack awakens the fear of renewed hostilities. At the same time, a senseless murder sets a space station commander on a path that will test the limits of her faith...while a strange discovery within the plasma storms of the Badlands propels an old soldier toward a rendezvous with destiny. Elsewhere, amidst the ruins of an ancient civilization, a young man is about to embark on a dangerous quest to fill the hole in his life—one left by the loss of his father.

So begins the unprecedented, authorized continuation of Star Trek: Deep Space Nine®, springing from the seven-year television odyssey of Captain Benjamin Sisko and his crew aboard a Federation starbase at the edge of the final frontier. Following the serial format and evolving character arcs that were the hallmarks of the TV series, the new Deep Space Nine novels pick up where the show left off, daring to imagine what happened after the final episode.

Now the first five tales of that critically acclaimed storyline are collected in one massive volume. Originally published as the two-part Avatar, Abyss, Demons of Air and Darkness, and the novella Horn and Ivory, Twist of Faith revisits the aftermath of the Dominion War, the pivotal planet Bajor, its mysterious connection to the timeless Prophets of the wormhole, as well as the familiar faces, new friends, and uncertain allies whose fates intertwine at the crossroads of the galaxy. With an introduction by New York Times bestselling author David R. George III (Mission: Gamma—Twilight; The Lost Era: Serpents Among the Ruins; the Crucible trilogy), Twist of Faith takes the Deep Space Nine saga to a new level, exploring what was left behind and what awaits beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Me Before You: A Novel (Me Before You Trilogy Book 1) *




  








From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Giver of Stars and the forthcoming Someone Else's Shoes, discover the love story that captured over 20 million hearts in Me Before You, After You, and Still Me.

They had nothing in common until love gave them everything to lose . . .

Louisa Clark is an ordinary girl living an exceedingly ordinary life—steady boyfriend, close family—who has barely been farther afield than their tiny village. She takes a badly needed job working for ex–Master of the Universe Will Traynor, who is wheelchair bound after an accident. Will has always lived a huge life—big deals, extreme sports, worldwide travel—and now he’s pretty sure he cannot live the way he is.

Will is acerbic, moody, bossy—but Lou refuses to treat him with kid gloves, and soon his happiness means more to her than she expected. When she learns that Will has shocking plans of his own, she sets out to show him that life is still worth living.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rough Draft: A Memoir *




  








INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“It’s a hell of a story.” —The New York Times
“A stunning and revelatory memoir.” —Oprah Daily

From MSNBC anchor and instant New York Times bestselling author Katy Tur, a shocking and deeply personal memoir about a life spent chasing the news.

When a box from her mother showed up on Katy Tur’s doorstep, months into the pandemic and just as she learned she was pregnant with her second child, she didn’t know what to expect. The box contained thousands of hours of video—the work of her pioneering helicopter journalist parents. They grew rich and famous for their aerial coverage of Madonna and Sean Penn’s secret wedding, the Reginald Denny beating in the 1992 Los Angeles riots, and O.J. Simpson’s notorious run in the white Bronco. To Tur, these family videos were an inheritance of sorts, and a reminder of who she was before her own breakout success as a reporter.

In Rough Draft, Tur writes about her eccentric and volatile California childhood, punctuated by forest fires, earthquakes, and police chases—all seen from a thousand feet in the air. She recounts her complicated relationship with a father who was magnetic, ambitious, and, at times, frightening. And she charts her own survival from local reporter to globe-trotting foreign correspondent, running from her past. Tur also opens up for the first time about her struggles with burnout and impostor syndrome, her stumbles in the anchor chair, and her relationship with CBS Mornings anchor Tony Dokoupil (who quite possibly had a crazier childhood than she did).

Intimate and captivating, Rough Draft explores the gift and curse of family legacy, examines the roles and responsibilities of the news, and asks the question: To what extent do we each get to write our own story?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bats & Bling: A Presley Thurman Cozy Mystery Book 11 *




  








Can Presley save the day for a charity Halloween ball that features her boutique’s merchandise, or will a murderer strike again before she can solve the crime?

Presley is excited to provide dresses for a charity Halloween ball that high-maintenance client Veronica Knapp is hosting. It’ll be great exposure for Silk. But when Veronica’s very expensive brooch is stolen from the safe at Silk, it brings on the kind of exposure Presley doesn’t want.

The brooch is found a couple of days later - on Veronica’s dead body and her husband is nowhere to be found. Is he the one who killed her?
But the show must go on and Presley is going to see that it does, dead body or not.

Previously published by Laina Turner. This new edition is reworked with new characters and even more cozy fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Flowers & Felonies: A Presley Thurman Cozy Mystery Book 16*




  








Love isn’t the only thing in the air this Valentine’s Day…

Presley's getting ready for an action-packed Valentine’s Day at her boutique, Silk.

When she comes into work early one morning to prepare for the rush of shoppers buying Valentine’s Day gifts, she takes out the trash only to discover the dumpster is full.

With a dead body!

The victim happens to be the employee of her friend Tammy, who owns the flower shop two doors down.

Tammy asks for Presley's help to find the killer and Presley finally might have met her match.

Can Presley save Valentine’s Day… and herself?

Originally published in the 2020 Valentine's anthology, Stirring Up Love & Mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Tuesday Night Survivors' Club (A Survivors' Book Club Mystery 1) *




  








The New York Times bestselling author of the Tourist Trap mysteries launches a new series perfect for fans of The Thursday Murder Club. New-age Sedona, Arizona seemed like the perfect place to open up a bookstore devoted to healing. But when a member of a local cancer survivor support book club goes missing, will this group’s sleuthing skills be enough to find her?

Two things got Rarity Cole through her breast cancer treatments: friends and books. Now cancer-free, Rarity is devoting her life to helping others find their way through the maze to healing. She’s opened a bookstore focusing on the power of healing—Eastern medicine, Western medicine, the healing power of food, the power of meditation, and the importance of developing a support community. To that end, she’s also started the Tuesday Night Survivors book club. With its openness to new-age communities, Sedona, Arizona, is the perfect fit for Rarity’s bookstore and the tightly knit group.

But their therapeutic unity is disrupted when one of their members suddenly goes missing. Martha has always kept to herself, never opening up much of her personal life to the group. Now she’s nowhere to be found. With her car abandoned on a trail and her dog left with a friend, Rarity is sure something terrible had happened—but will she be able to uncover Martha’s secrets before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Wicked Appetite (Lizzy & Diesel Book 1) *




  








With delectable characters and non-stop thrills that have made Janet Evanovich a household name, Wicked Appetite will leave you hungry for more.

Life in Marblehead has had a pleasant predictability, until Diesel arrives. Rumor has it that a collection of priceless ancient relics representing the Seven Deadly Sins have made their way to Boston's North Shore. Partnered with pastry chef Lizzie Tucker, Diesel bullies and charms his way through historic Salem to track them down—and his criminal mastermind cousin Gerewulf Grimorie. The black-haired, black-hearted Wulf is on the hunt for the relic representing gluttony.

Caught in a race against time, Diesel and Lizzie soon find out that more isn't always better, as they battle Wulf and the first of the deadly sins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*"E" is for Evidence: A Kinsey Millhone Mystery *




  








No one writes a thriller like #1 New York Times bestselling author Sue Grafton. In E is for Evidence, PI Kinsey Millhone becomes the victim of a nasty frame-up…

E IS FOR EX

It was the silly season and a Monday at that, and Kinsey Millhone was bogged down in a preliminary report on a fire claim. Something was nagging at her, but she couldn't pin it. The last thing she needed in the morning mail was a letter from her bank recording an erroneous $5,000 deposit in her account. Kinsey had never believed in Santa Claus and she wasn't about to change her mind now. Resigning herself to a morning of frustration, she phoned the bank and, assaulted by canned carols, waited on hold for an officer to clear up the snafu.

It was with something less than Christmas cheer that Kinsey faced off only minutes later with California Fidelity's Mac Voorhies. Voorhies was smart, humorless, stingy with praise, and totally fair. He was frowning now.

"I got a phone call this morning." he said, his frown deepening. "Somebody says you're on the take."

Suddenly the $5,000 deposit clicked into place. It wasn't a mistake. It was a setup.

"E" is for evidence: evidence planted, evidence lost. "E" is for ex-lovers and evasions, enemies and endings. For Kinsey, "E" is for everything she stands to lose if she can't exonerate herself: her license, her livelihood, her good name. And so she takes on a new client: namely, Kinsey Millhone, thirty-two and twice-divorced, ex-cop and wisecracking loner, a California private investigator with a penchant for lost causes--one of which, it is to be hoped, is not herself.

As Kinsey begins to unravel the frame-up, she finds that her future is intimately tied to one family's past and to the explosive secret it has protected for almost twenty years. Digging deeper, she discovers that probing the past can have lethal consequences as she follows a trail of murder that leads to her own front door. And in what may well be her most challenging case, Kinsey comes up against the fact that sometimes, "E" is forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*"F" is for Fugitive: A Kinsey Millhone Mystery *




  








#1 New York Times bestselling author Sue Grafton crafts a thriller set in a town so small that P.I. Kinsey Millhone wonders just how private her investigation can be . . . F is for Fugitive

Floral Beach wasn't much of a town: six streets long and three deep, its only notable feature a strip of sand fronting the Pacific. It was on that sandy beach seventeen years ago that the strangled body of Jean Timberlake had been found.

The people of floral Beach didn't pay a whole lot of mind to past history, especially when Bailey Fowler, the self-confessed killer, had been properly processed and convicted. They weren't even unduly concerned when, a year after the murder, Fowler walked away from the men's prison at San Luis Obispo, never to be seen again. After all, everyone knew Jean had been a wild kid. "Like mother, like daughter," some said--though never within hearing of Shana Timberlake, who, whatever her faults, still mourned her murdered child.

And then, by sheer fluke, the cops stumbled on Bailey Fowler. And a case seventeen years dead came murderously to life again.

For Royce Fowler, old and sick with not much time left, his son's reappearance was the chance to heal an old wound. For Kinsey Millhone, the case was a long shot, but she agreed to take it on. She couldn't know then it would lead her to probe the passions buried just below the surface of family relations, where old wounds fester and the most cherished emotions become warped until they fuse into deadly, soul-destroying time bombs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*"G" is for Gumshoe: A Kinsey Millhone Mystery *




  








For #1 New York Times bestselling author Sue Grafton's PI Kinsey Millhone, danger comes with the job—but she never expects to find herself at the top of a hit man's list…

G IS FOR GAME…

When Irene Gersh asks PI Kinsey Millhone to locate her elderly mother Agnes, whom she hasn't heard from in six months, it's not exactly the kind of case Kinsey jumps for. But a girl's gotta pay her bills, and this should be easy money—or so she thinks. Kinsey finds Agnes in a hospital. Aside from her occasional memory lapses, the octogenarian seems fine. And frightened.

G IS FOR GUN…

Kinsey doesn't know what to make of Agnes's vague fears and bizarre ramblings, but she's got her own worries. It seems Tyrone Patty, a criminal she helped put behind bars, is looking to make a hit. First, Kinsey's car is run off the road, and then days later, she's almost gunned down, setting in motion a harrowing cat and mouse game…

G IS FOR GUMSHOE

So Kinsey decides to hire a bodyguard. With PI Robert Dietz watching her 24/7, Kinsey is feeling on edge…especially with their growing sexual tension. Then, Agnes dies of an apparent homicide, Kinsey realizes the old lady wasn't so senile after all—and maybe she was trying to tell her something? Now Kinsey's determined to learn the truth…even if it kills her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*"H" is for Homicide: A Kinsey Millhone Novel *




  








His name was Parnell Perkins, and until shortly after midnight, he'd been a claims adjustor for California Fidelity. Then someone came along and put paid to that line of work. And to any other. Parnell Perkins had been shot at close range and left for dead in the parking lot outside California Fidelity's offices.

To the cops, it looked like a robbery gone sour. To Kinsey Millhone, it looked like the cops were walking away from the case. She didn't like the idea that a colleague and sometime drinking companion had been murdered. Or the idea that his murderer was loose and on the prowl. It made her feel exposed. Vulnerable.

Bibianna Diaz was afraid for her life. If there was one thing she knew for sure, it was that you didn't cross Raymond Maldonado and live to tell the tale. And Bibianna had well and truly crossed him, running out on his crazy wedding plans and going into hiding in Santa Teresa--light years away from the Los Angeles barrio that was home turf to Raymond and his gang. Now she needed money to buy time, to make sure she'd put enough space between them. And the quickest way she knew to get money was to work an insurance scam--just like the ones Raymond was running down in L.A. The trouble was, Bibianna picked California Fidelity as her mark. And it wasn't long before her name surfaced in one of Parnell Perkins's open files and Kinsey was on her case. But so, too, was her spurned suitor, Raymond Maldonado.

He had a rap sheet as long as his arm, a hair-trigger temper that was best left untested, and an inability to take no for an answer. He also had Tourette's syndrome, which did nothing to smooth out the kinks in his erratic and often violent behavior. All in all, Raymond Maldonado was not someone to spend a lot of time hanging out with. Unfortunately for Kinsey, she didn't have a lot of choice in the mater. Not after the love-sick Raymond kidnapped Bibianna. Like it or not, Kinsey was stuck babysitting Bibianna along with Raymond and his macho crew. You might say she was a prisoner of love.

It may be Kinsey Millhone's most complicated and risk-filled case. It certainly is Sue Grafton's wittiest venture into low-life crime. It's "H" is for Homicide, and it confirms yet again that Kinsey Millhone is "a wonderful character, tough but not brutish, resourceful and sensitive, a fit knight to walk those mean streets with her male predecessors" (the Los Angeles Times) and that Sue Grafton is "a heads-up delight" (Detroit News).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*"I" is for Innocent: A Kinsey Millhone Novel *




  








Readers of Sue Grafton's fiction know she never writes the same book twice, and "I" Is For Innocent is no exception. Her most intricately plotted novel to date, it is layered in enough complexity to baffle even the cleverest among us.

Lonnie Kingman is in a bind. He's smack in the middle of assembling a civil suit, and the private investigator who was doing his pretrial legwork has just dropped dead of a heart attack. In a matter of weeks the court's statute of limitations will put paid to his case. Five years ago David Barney walked when a jury acquitted him of the murder of his rich wife, Isabelle. Now Kingman, acting as attorney for the dead woman's ex-husband and their child (and sure that the jury made a serious mistake), is trying to divest David Barney of the profits of that murder. But time is running out, and David Barney still swears he's innocent.

Patterned along the lines of a legal case, "I" Is For Innocent is seamlessly divided into thirds: one-third of the novel is devoted to the prosecution, one-third to the defense, and a final third to cross-examination and rebuttal. The result is a trial novel without a trial and a crime novel that resists solution right to the end.

When Kinsey Millhone agrees to take over Morley Shine's investigation, she thinks it is a simple matter of tying up the loose ends. Morley might have been careless about his health, but he was an old pro at the business. So it comes as a real shock when she finds his files in disarray, his key informant less than credible, and his witnesses denying ever having spoken with him. It comes as a bigger shock when she finds that every claim David Barney has made checks out. But if Barney didn't murder his wife, who did? It would seem the list of candidates is a long one. In life, Isabelle Barney had stepped on a lot of toes.

In "I" Is For Innocent, Sue Grafton once again demonstrates her mastery of those telling details that reveal our most intimate and conflicted relationships. As Kinsey comments on the give-and-take by which we humans deal with each other, for better and sometimes for worse, the reader is struck yet again by how acute a social observer Ms. Grafton can be. Frequently funny and sometimes caustic, she is also surprisingly compassionate-- understanding how little in life is purely black and white. Except for murder.

Somewhere out there, a killer waits to see just what Kinsey will find out. Somewhere out there, someone's been getting away with murder, and this time it just might turn out to be Kinsey's.

"I" Is For Innocent is Sue Grafton in peak form. Fast-paced. Funny. And very, very devious.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*"J" is for Judgment: A Kinsey Millhone Novel *




  








The next in the Kinsey Millhone Alphabet mystery series from bestselling author Sue Grafton.

"J" is for Jaffe: Wendell Jaffe, dead these past five years. Or so it seemed until his former insurance agent spotted him in the bar of a dusty little resort halfway between Cabo San Lucas and La Paz.

"In truth, the facts about Wendell Jaffe had nothing to do with my family history, but murder is seldom tidy and no one ever said revelations operate in a straight line. It was my investigation into the dead man's past that triggered the inquiry into my own, and in the end the two stories became difficult to separate."

Five years ago, when Jaffe's thirty-five-foot Fuji ketch was found drifting off the Baja coast, it seemed a sure thing he'd gone overboard. The note he left behind admitted he was flat broke, his business bankrupt, his real estate gambit nothing but a huge Ponzi scheme about to collapse, with criminal indictment certain to follow. When the authorities soon after descended on his banks and his books, there was nothing left: Jaffe had stripped the lot.

"Given my insatiable curiosity and my natural inclination to poke my nose in where it doesn't belong, it was odd to realize how little attention I'd paid to my own past. I'd simply accepted what I was told, constructing my personal mythology on the flimsiest of facts."

But Jaffe wasn't quite without assets. There was the $500,000 life insurance policy made out to his wife and underwritten by California Fidelity. With no corpse to prove death, however, the insurance company was in no hurry to pay the claim. Dana Jaffe had to wait out the statutory five years until her missing husband could be declared legally dead. Just two months before Wendell Jaffe was sighted in that dusty resort bar, California Fidelity finally paid in full. Now they wanted the truth. And they were willing to hire Kinsey Millhone to dig it up.

As Kinsey pushes deeper into the mystery surrounding Wendell Jaffe's pseudocide, she explores her own past, discovering that in family matters as in crime, sometimes it's better to reserve judgment.

"J" is for judgment: the kind we're quick to make and often quicker to regret.

"J" Is for Judgment: Kinsey Millhone's tenth excursion into the dark places of the heart where duplicity is the governing rule and murder the too-frequent result.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Next Accident: An FBI Profiler Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A desperate manhunt ensues for a killer who preys upon his victims’ minds—just before he claims their lives—in this blockbuster novel from #1 bestselling author Lisa Gardner.

What do you do when a killer targets the people you love the most? When he knows how to make them vulnerable? When he knows the same about you?

These are the questions that haunt FBI Special Agent Pierce Quincy. The police say his daughter’s death was an accident. Quincy will risk everything to learn the truth—and there’s only one person willing to help. Ex-cop Rainie Connor had once been paired professionally—and personally—with the brilliant FBI profiler. He helped her through the darkest days of her life.

Now it’s time for Rainie to return the favor. But this killer is like none these two hard-boiled pros have ever encountered. This twisted psychopath has an insatiable hunger for revenge...and for fear. As the clock ticks down to one unspeakably intimate act of vengeance, the only way Rainie can unmask this killer is to step directly in his murderous path. She will become a murder waiting to happen. She will be . . . the next accident.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Sorority Murder: A Novel *




  








A popular sorority girl. An unsolved murder. A campus podcast with chilling repercussions. 

Lucas Vega is obsessed with the death of Candace Swain, who left a sorority party one night and never came back. Her body was found after two weeks, but the case has grown cold. Three years later while interning at the medical examiner's, Lucas discovers new information, but the police are not interested.

Lucas knows he has several credible pieces of the puzzle. He just isn't sure how they fit together. So he creates a podcast to revisit Candace's last hours. Then he encourages listeners to crowdsource what they remember and invites guest lecturer Regan Merritt, a former US marshal, to come on and share her expertise.

New tips come in that convince Lucas and Regan they are onto something. Then shockingly one of the podcast callers turns up dead. Another hints at Candace's secret life, a much darker picture than Lucas imagined—and one that implicates other sorority sisters. Regan uses her own resources to bolster their theory and learns that Lucas is hiding his own secret. The pressure is on to solve the murder, but first Lucas must come clean about his real motives in pursuing this podcast—before the killer silences him forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Silent Mother: A completely gripping psychological thriller with a heart-stopping twist *




  








‘WOW!!!!... STILL IN ABSOLUTE SHOCK!!!... I was on the edge of my seat... a totally gripping, addictive and chilling psychological thriller with a twist you won’t see coming. I LOVED it.’ Bookworm86, ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Everyone thinks I’m a quiet, ordinary woman, moving into this apartment for a new start. But they don’t know my secret…

My new apartment is in an unfamiliar city.
My neighbours are always busy, coming and going at all hours of the day.
They assume I’m a professional, single woman, leading a simple life.
But they’re wrong.

As I befriend them, I can see they’re still messed up over the death of Tom, the man who lived here before me.
Tom’s girlfriend Catherine is hiding her pregnancy. I’m the only person who knows.
His colleague Rosie is taking medication for anxiety.
His best friend Jed betrayed him in the weeks before he died.
I do everything I can to support them; listen kindly to all their guilty memories.

What they don’t know is that I’m Tom’s mother.
And I will find out which one of them killed him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hard Road to Vengeance (A Stoneface Finnegan Western Book 3)*




  








Legendary national bestselling Western authors William W. Johnstone and J.A. Johnstone return with a blistering second installment in the new Stoneface Finnegan series.

JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. WHERE PEACE COMES FROM THE BARREL OF A GUN.

Whether serving justice as a Pinkerton agent or serving drinks as a saloonkeeper, Stoneface Finnegan always lines up his shots to kill . . .

GONE TO DEADWOOD

The Pinkertons believe Rollie “Stoneface” Finnegan was the best agent to ever wear the badge. So does dewy-eyed Pinkerton hopeful and sleuth-in-training Tish Gray, who’s just arrived in Boar Gulch. As co-owner of Boar Gulch’s Last Drop Saloon, Stoneface is content slinging booze into guts instead of bullets. But when his partner Jubal “Pops” Tennyson needs help to rescue his daughter, Stoneface saddles up to take a hard ride into hell.

Their destination is Deadwood, Dakota Territory, the notorious mining town and outlaw haven where folks can dig up a gold fortune or dig their own grave. Pops’ daughter is being held captive by the infamous Al Swearengen, owner of the Gem Theater, supplying whiskey, wagering, and women to the desperate, the destitute, and the dangerous.As naïve, young Tish goes undercover at the Gem to find Pops’ daughter, Stoneface and his partner are pinned down in the Black Hills by every trigger-happy gunslinger looking to collect the dead-or-alive bounty on Stoneface’s head . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bucharest Dossier *




  






Chanticleer International Book Awards 2020 Grand Prize Winner in Global Thrillers
2022 National Indie Excellence Award Winner for Thriller
2022 American Fiction Award Winner for Mystery/Suspense: Historical and Finalist for Thriller: General
International Book Award 2022 Finalist for Thriller/Adventure

Bill Hefflin is a man apart—apart from life, apart from his homeland, apart from love

At the start of the 1989 uprising in Romania, CIA analyst Bill Hefflin—a disillusioned Romanian expat—arrives in Bucharest at the insistence of his KGB asset, code-named Boris. As Hefflin becomes embroiled in an uprising that turns into a brutal revolution, nothing is as it seems, including the search for his childhood love, which has taken on mythical proportions.

With the bloody events unfolding at blinding speed, Hefflin realizes the revolution is manipulated by outside forces, including his own CIA and Boris—the puppeteer who seems to be pulling all the strings of Hefflin's life.

The Bourne Identity Meets John le Carre's The Spy Who Came In from the Cold


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Spy (Alexander Hawke Book 4) *




  








In this relentlessly paced tale of international suspense, intrepid MI-6 intelligence officer Alex Hawke confronts an evil like no other. Terror looms as a madman works his dark magic in the heart of the Amazon and a nightmare erupts along the Mexican border, creating a deadly combination that threatens to bring America to its knees.

"A border ain't nothing but a law drawn in the sand." So says a small-town Texas sheriff in Ted Bell's most gripping espionage thriller to date. Things along America's southern border are rapidly reaching the boiling point. American girls are being snatched from their homes, ranches are burning, and the number of deadly confrontations along the Mexican border grows daily. At night, armed Mexican troops cross the border at will in support of narcotics smugglers and illegal immigrants. By day, Americans take up arms and plan reprisals. An all-out border war is no longer inconceivable. It's happening!

On assignment for the British Secret Service, a man leads a mysterious expedition into the heart of darkness. Sailing up the furthest reaches of the Amazon River, he is captured by a brutal tribe of indigenous cannibals. Forced into slave labor, he witnesses the unimaginable. Golden domes and minarets rise beneath the rainforest canopy. Vast terror armies are being recruited and trained in the jungle. Their goal: a vicious jihad that will unite one continent...and destroy another. They possess weapons only dreamed of by the Western allies. Somehow he must escape his captors and live to tell the tale.

With tensions on its southern border threatening to ignite into war, America must look to the one man who might be able to confront the demons in the jungle...and destroy them. Alex Hawke, with the aid of brilliant Scotland Yard Inspector Ambrose Congreve, and an unstoppable force of nature named Stokely Jones, begins a river journey fraught with peril. He must find a river with no name, and a villain like no other. He must confront all the terrors that man and nature can hurl at him. From black magic, poison-tipped arrows, and blowguns to an awesome arsenal of the most advanced military hardware, Hawke must overcome insurmountable odds on his quest for victory.

Here is an author who gets you in the palm of his hand and then clenches his fist. And here is a saga loaded to the gunwales with action, glamour, and spellbinding suspense. Alex Hawke once again takes readers right to that thin border between fear and overwhelming terror. It's merely a line drawn in the sand. Cross it at your peril.

Cross it if you dare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Robert Ludlum's (TM) The Janus Reprisal (A Covert-One novel Book 9) *




  








Award-winning, rising star thriller author Jamie Freveletti brings a fresh and female voice to Covert-One with her new novel.

With U.S. intelligence agencies wracked by internal power struggles and paralyzed by bureaucracy, the president was forced to establish his own clandestine group--Covert-One. It is activated only as a last resort, when the threat is on a global scale and time is running out.

The Janus Reprisal
It begins with a terrorist attack. Covert-One operative Colonel Jon Smith is attending a conference in The Hague on infectious diseases, together with leading scientists and political figures from around the world. Without warning, the conference hotel is consumed in a bloodbath. Smith is caught in the crossfire and barely escapes . . . but not before discovering a picture of himself and two other targets in the pocket of one of the shooters.

But the hotel is not the only location under attack in The Hague. Bombs are going off at the train station, the airport, and the International Criminal Court, where Pakistani warlord Oman Dattar is being held while he's tried for crimes against humanity. In the resulting chaos, the prisoner escapes.

Dattar nurses a special hatred for the United States and its allies. With his freedom, and access to a mysterious new weapon, Dattar puts in motion a murderous, ambitious plot to exact his revenge and bring down the West once and for all--unless Covert-One can stop him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Robert Ludlum's (TM) The Bourne Betrayal (Jason Bourne series Book 5) *




  








New York Times bestselling author Eric Van Lustbader bring another pulse-pounding Jason Bourne thriller as Bourne's last friend in the world goes missing and Bourne will do another to bring him home.

Already devastated by loss, Bourne is shattered by a report that his last friend in the world, Martin Lindros has gone missing. A CI deputy director, Lindros was in Ethiopia tracking suspicious shipments of yellowcake uranium and atomic bomb weaponry. His last lifeline to humanity, Bourne will not let Lindros go. Despite his hatred for CI, Bourne sets out to rescue his friend and finish the job: dismantling a terrorist network determined to build nuclear armaments by cutting off their source of money. But Bourne doesn't realize that these men, Islamic supremacists, are leaders of an incredibly dangerous, technologically savvy group with ties from Africa, across the Middle East, and into Eastern Europe and Russia. They have predicted Bourne's every move, and are counting on his unwitting help in their plans to destroy America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Life Through the Ages II: Twenty-first Century Visions of Prehistory*




  








A paleontologist shows what life was like on our planet long before the early humans emerged through words and illustrations.

Paleontologist Dr. Mark P. Witton draws on the latest twenty-first century discoveries to re-create the appearances and lifestyles of extinct, fascinating species, the environments they inhabited, and the challenges they faced living on an ever-changing planet. A worthy successor to Charles Knight’s beloved 1946 classic, Life through the Ages II takes us on an unforgettable journey through the evolution of life on Earth.

Dozens of gorgeous color illustrations and meticulously researched, accompanying commentary showcase the succession of lost worlds, defining events, and ancient creatures that have appeared since the earth was formed, creating an indispensable guide to explore what came before us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Short History of Ireland, 1500–2000 *




  








A brisk, concise, and readable overview of Irish history from the Protestant Reformation to the dawn of the twenty-first century

Five centuries of Irish history are explored in this informative and accessible volume. John Gibney proceeds from the beginning of Ireland’s modern period and continues through to virtually the present day, offering an integrated overview of the island nation’s cultural, political, and socioeconomic history. This succinct, scholarly study covers important historical events, including the Cromwellian conquest and settlement, the Great Famine, and the struggle for Irish independence. Gibney's book explores major themes such as Ireland’s often contentious relationship with Britain, its place within the British Empire, the impact of the Protestant Reformation, the ongoing religious tensions it inspired, and the global reach of the Irish diaspora. This unique, wide-ranging work assimilates the most recent scholarship on a wide range of historical controversies, making it an essential addition to the library of any student of Irish studies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Alarm Starboard!: A Remarkable True Story of the War at Sea *




  








“Much more than a mere catalogue of a naval officer’s experiences of war . . . All-in-all an excellent read and very highly recommended.” —World Ship Society

The author’s naval war experiences make the most exciting reading. After being mined on the battleship Nelson in 1939, he served on the Prince of Wales, during the Bismarck action, witnessing the sinking of the Hood and Churchill and Roosevelt’s historic meeting. He survived the disastrous sinking by Japanese dive-bombing in December 1941 but within two days of reaching Singapore, the Island fell. Evacuated in a coastal steamer, only to be sunk the next morning, he was stranded on a deserted island for a week before setting out for Ceylon in a native boat. His epic journey covered 1660 miles and took 37 days. Thereafter his adventures continued, with the North African landings, Russian convoys and, returning to the Far East. He was in the carrier Formidable when she was hit twice by Japanese Kamikazes before VJ Day August 1945.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/31/22.

Currently $3.

*The Royal Navy at Dunkirk: Commanding Officers' Reports of British Warships In Action During Operation Dynamo *





  







The fact that the British Expeditionary Force was evacuated from Dunkirk in May-June 1940 has achieved the status of a legend. Whilst the part played by the Little Ships in that miracle is equally well known, the role of the Royal Navys warships the destroyers, minesweepers and personnel ships is often overlooked. Indeed, more than 300,000 troops out of a total of 338,226, were evacuated from the harbour at Dunkirk in these vessels.

In the weeks after Operation Dynamo, the Admiralty issued an order requiring the Commanding Officers of those British warships involved to submit a report detailing their actions. Described in their own words, with the events still fresh in their minds, the result is a vivid record of the chaos, improvisation, skill and bravery that all combined to rescue the basis of an army that helped carry Britain through the dark months and years that followed. It is a record that forms the basis of this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/01/22.

Currently $1.

*Space Troopers: The Complete Series: A Military Sci-Fi Box Set *




  








Get the Space Troopers Box Set, featuring all three books in the action-packed Military Sci-Fi series from bestsellers Jamie McFarlane and Rachel Aukes. Join the elite at Space Academy and fulfill your destiny today!

Separated at birth, orphaned twins Peyton and Jai Foster’s lives couldn’t be more different. Raised by a billionaire, Peyton Foster has been taught that anything other than first place is failure. With her adoptive family’s name dangled like a carrot, she’ll need to not only get accepted to Space Academy but finish at the top of her class.

Raised in a group shelter one step from the streets, Jai Foster has earned every meal he’s ever eaten. Discovering early that his penchant for technology gave him an undeniable advantage, Jai manages to earn a spot to the Academy with hopes of securing a future better than as some low-level corporate cog.

When fellow cadets are callously murdered for failing training exercises, the orphaned twins discover that the corporations controlling the solar system are far more sinister than they could’ve ever imagined. When terrorist attacks leave millions dead, Academy’s cadets are drafted to fight the latest corporate war.

But what happens when the twins discover that the terrorist enemy they’re fighting isn’t the real enemy? Will a pair of orphans follow the orders of an immoral corporation or will they find that fighting against tyranny is worth everything?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Rise of the Gladiator Trilogy*




  








This is the complete Rise of the Gladiator Trilogy

Book 1- Forbidden Planet:
When Captain Nova Ardis acquires the services of a dangerous, tattooed gladiator, she knows she’s taking a risk—but she would do anything for family.
Kove has survived most of his life in the gladiator arena and now, on the eve of winning his freedom, he is sold once again. At least being the captain’s bodyguard shouldn’t be too hard compared to the bloody life he’s lived.
But when she takes him to the forbidden planet and embarks on a mission to rescue her brother, Kove will have to call upon all his skills to keep himself—and the woman he’s falling for—alive.

Book 2- Dark Universe:
Captain Nova Ardis rescued her brother but lost her planet. As a Lady of the Accord Systems, she has to figure out the depths of betrayal before she can go home.
Kovak’s life has taken a dangerous turn. In helping Nova free her brother and choosing to fight the arena battle in his stead, the gladiator has made some very powerful enemies. Will taking the crew of the SevenWolf into the Dark Universe help them or put them in even more danger?

Book 3- The Godking Conspiracy:
When Captain Nova Ardis finds out that her home star system is an intricate part of the Godking’s plan, she has no choice but to throw in with the gladiator who is laying more claim to her heart than she wants to admit.
In order to remove the price on his head, Kovak must accept a mission to rescue the spy trapped in the Godking’s court. But when the spy turns out to be someone he has been searching for since childhood, the mission takes a very personal turn. Can he rescue her and still keep Nova safe from those who want him dead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Wherever Seeds May Fall (First Contact) *




  








FIRST CONTACT is a series of stand-alone novels that explore humanity's first interaction with extraterrestrial life.

The Prince of Darkness is coming. Comet Anduru skimmed the clouds of Saturn. Rather than being drawn into the gas giant, it skipped back out into space. With the comet heading for Jupiter, speculation is mounting it’s an alien spacecraft making its way to Earth. Lieutenant Colonel Nolan Landis and Dr. Kath McKenzie are caught between an angry public and an anxious President as they grapple with the scientific, social, and political implications of First Contact.

FIRST CONTACT is similar to BLACK MIRROR or THE TWILIGHT ZONE in that the series is based on a common theme rather than common characters. This allows these books to be read in any order. Technically, they're all first as they all deal with how we might initially respond to contact with aliens, exploring the social, political, religious, and scientific aspects of First Contact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Spacers: Dead Ahead *




  








And so it has come to this.

The star cluster is awash with the blood of those whose lives have been spent by two men maneuvering fleets like pieces across a chessboard.

Only one man can come out on top: Thatcher, or Moll.

But when a victor finally emerges, what will it mean? What solace can truly be taken by those left over, those whose very lives have been wrecked by a war of unrivaled carnage?

Surely someone will be left to pick up the pieces. Someone with the vision to make all of this mean something.

For Thatcher's part, he can only do what he was made to do.

Win. At all costs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Catalogue of Catastrophe: Chronicles of St Mary's 13 (Chronicles of St. Mary's) *




  








BOOK 13 IN THE INTERNATIONALLY BESTSELLING CHRONICLES OF ST MARY'S SERIES

For fans of Richard Osman's Thursday Murder Club series, Jasper Fforde and Doctor Who.

---

Finally - finally! - Max has that nice office job she's always wanted. The one with no heavy lifting and no one tries to kill her. Well, one out of two's not bad...

Punching well above their weight, Max and Markham set out to bring down a sinister organisation founded in the future - with a suspicious focus on the past.

Max's focus is staying alive long enough to reunite with Leon and Matthew, alternately helped and hindered by St Mary's. Who aren't always the blessing they like to think they are.

But non-stop leaping around the timeline - from witnessing Magna Carta to disturbing a certain young man with a penchant for gunpowder - is beginning to take its toll. Is Max going mad? Or are the ghosts of the past finally catching up with her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Million Dollar Demon (Hollows Book 15) *




  








To save the city, Rachel Morgan will need to show some teeth in the next Hollows novel from #1 New York Times bestselling author Kim Harrison.

The new master vampire of Cincinnati has arrived . . . and she wants Rachel Morgan out. No matter where Rachel goes, Constance is there--threatening Rachel's allies, causing city-wide chaos, and, to add insult to injury, even forcing Rachel out of her current quarters. Ever since Rachel found a way to save the souls of vampires, the old undead's longtime ascendancy has been broken. Now Constance sees eliminating Rachel as the key to consolidating her own power.

Rachel has no desire to be enthralled or killed--and she's terrified of what may become of the city if Constance forces a return to the ancient ways. But even a witch-born demon can't stand against the old undead--at least, not alone. And if Rachel refuses to claim the role of Cincinnati's master demon, the city will tear itself apart, taking her and all those who stand beside her with it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Foxman and the Cat Burglar: a novel*




  








He’s a lovestruck stagehand moonlighting as the Foxman. She’s an aspiring actress masquerading as the Cat Burglar. As the clash between their costumed alter egos heats up, their big city dreams threaten to go up in smoke.

Cassandra’s life flashes before her eyes when she gets trapped in a subway door. It’s a disappointing life: she never landed the big role and she may be engaged to the wrong man. Rescued by a kind-eyed stranger, Cassandra gets a second chance to make good on her Broadway dreams, straighten out her love life, and deliver some karmic justice to the city in the guise of a slinky Cat Burglar. So long as she can shake off that pesky Foxman and the bungling police detectives on her tail.

Wilfredo’s skateboarding fox suit is a hit on Halloween. But an unexpected tussle with a fleeing thief in a Cat Burglar costume leads to a spectacular wipeout. He has no clue his comical mishap has been recorded in a soon-to-be viral video. Nor does he recognize his masked opponent as the green-eyed girl whose number he lost a month ago. Reveling in his every blunder is Captain Pete, the ventriloquist dummy from his childhood, whose snarky comments leave poor Wilfredo clinging to his sanity by his fingernails.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Crises of the Republic: Lying in Politics, Civil Disobedience, On Violence, Thoughts on Politics and Revolution *




  








Four thought-provoking political essays by the author of The Origins of Totalitarianism.

Taking an in-depth look at the tumult of the 1960s and ’70s, one of the great political philosophers of our era examines how these crises challenged the American form of government. “Lying in Politics” is a penetrating analysis of the Pentagon Papers that deals with the role of image-making and public relations. “Civil Disobedience” examines various opposition movements, from the Freedom Riders to the war resisters to the segregationists. And in two additional essays, Hannah Arendt delves into issues of revolution and violence.

Wise and insightful, these pieces offer historical perspective on problems and controversies that still plague the United States in the twenty-first century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What Alice Forgot *




  








FROM THE #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING AUTHOR OF BIG LITTLE LIES AND APPLES NEVER FALL

A “cheerfully engaging”(Kirkus Reviews) novel for anyone who’s ever asked herself, “How did I get here?”

Alice Love is twenty-nine, crazy about her husband, and pregnant with her first child. So imagine Alice’s surprise when she comes to on the floor of a gym (a gym! She HATES the gym) and is whisked off to the hospital where she discovers the honeymoon is truly over—she’s getting divorced, she has three kids, and she’s actually 39 years old. Alice must reconstruct the events of a lost decade, and find out whether it’s possible to reconstruct her life at the same time. She has to figure out why her sister hardly talks to her, and how is it that she’s become one of those super skinny moms with really expensive clothes. Ultimately, Alice must discover whether forgetting is a blessing or a curse, and whether it’s possible to start over...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Double Twist (A Mia Murphy Mystery)*




  








In this new mystery series from New York Times bestselling author Stephanie Rowe, the irreverent, underappreciated, and alarmingly talented Mia Murphy risks it all to do the right thing…even if it means doing the wrong thing.

A high-octane, feel-good romp starring women you'll wish were your best friends, an inconveniently attractive cop, a posse of gray-haired quilters with a fondness for margaritas, and an eccentric town with more secrets than Mia's con artist mom.

"An enjoyable and suspenseful whodunit with a smart, captivating hero." ~Kirkus Reviews

All Mia Murphy wants is an ordinary, law-abiding life.

Accidentally marrying a drug kingpin? Easily fixed with an anonymous tip to the FBI…which resulted in a not-so-voluntary, surprisingly stressful stint as an undercover spy against him.

But with her ex finally in prison and assassins in her rearview mirror, Mia is off to Diamond Lake in Bass Derby, Maine with King Tut, her rescue (aka purloined) cat, to start over.

Upon arrival, Mia quickly finds a couple of soulmates in a blue-haired "I'll show you what old is" café owner and a baton-twirling mail carrier. Life is headed in the right direction...until the trio stumbles across a dead body during a slightly illegal but well-intentioned home invasion.

When one of her new besties is arrested for the murder, Mia is the only one with the skills to ferret out the real killer…but she can't afford to resurrect her morally flexible past. Can Mia keep her life on the straight and narrow with so much at stake? Or will a homicidal, jet-skiing moose, a dead Mr. January firefighter, and an overzealous mayor take them all down?

Mia has to step up, or she'll lose her chance for the life she's always wanted and the friends she's never had. Even worse, she might wind up dead…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Trials of the Century: A Decade-by-Decade Look at Ten of America's Most Sensational Crimes *




  







In every decade of the twentieth century, there was one sensational murder trial that riveted public attention and at the time was called "the trial of the century." This book tells the story of each murder case and the dramatic trial-and media coverage-that followed. Starting with the murder of famed architect Stanford White in 1906 and ending with the O.J. Simpson trial of 1994, the authors recount ten compelling tales spanning the century. Each is a story of celebrity and sex, prejudice and heartbreak, and all reveal how often the arc of American justice is pushed out of its trajectory by an insatiable media driven to sell copy.

The most noteworthy cases are here—including the Lindbergh baby kidnapping, the Sam Sheppard murder trial ("The Fugitive"), the "Helter Skelter" murders of Charles Manson, and the O.J. Simpson murder trial. But some cases that today are lesser known also provide fascinating glimpses into the tenor of the time: the media sensation created by yellow journalist William Randolph Hearst around the murder trial of 1920s movie star Roscoe "Fatty" Arbuckle; the murder of the Scarsdale Diet guru by an elite prep-school headmistress in the 1980s; and more. The authors conclude with an epilogue on the infamous Casey Anthony("tot mom")trial, showing that the twenty-first century is as prone to sensationalism as the last century.

This is a fascinating history of true crime, justice gone awry, and the media often at its worst.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Captive (Eve Duncan) *




  








Eve Duncan’s daughter Jane MacGuire seems to have found a perfect life with Seth Caleb—until a ruthless madman threatens to destroy it all, in this gripping suspense novel from #1 bestselling author Iris Johansen.

Jane MacGuire is enjoying a period of domestic bliss as she focuses on her art and her partner Seth Caleb uses his unique abilities as an agent for the MI6 intelligence service. But when Seth crosses crime lord Hugh Bohdan, he incurs the wrath of one of the world’s most powerful criminal empires…one whose tentacles reach across the globe and even to the idyllic Scottish retreat where Jane is working.

Soon Jane is on the run, struggling to stay one step ahead of Bohdan’s army and his devastating high-tech weaponry. Even with the assistance of Earl John MacDuff, she finds danger at every turn. But with that peril comes an astonishing discovery: a 200-year-old secret on the brink of becoming lost to history.

Jane and Seth must join forces to unlock the fascinating puzzle, even as they hurtle toward a lethal final confrontation in the Highlands. But before their adventure is over, Jane and Seth will encounter their biggest shock of all…and realize nothing can be the same for them ever again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Perfect Nanny: A Novel *




  








She has the keys to their apartment. She knows everything. She has embedded herself so deeply in their lives that it now seems impossible to remove her.

One of the 10 BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR of The New York Times Book Review, by the author of Adèle, Sex and Lies, and In the Country of Others

“A great novel . . . Incredibly engaging and disturbing . . . Slimani has us in her thrall.” —Roxane Gay, New York Times bestselling author of Bad Feminist and Hunger

“One of the most important books of the year. You can’t unread it.” —Barrie Hardymon, NPR’s Weekend Edition

When Myriam decides to return to work as a lawyer after having children, she and her husband look for the perfect nanny for their son and daughter. They never dreamed they would find Louise: a quiet, polite, devoted woman who sings to the children, cleans the family’s chic Paris apartment, stays late without complaint, and hosts enviable kiddie parties. But as the couple and the nanny become more dependent on one another, jealousy, resentment, and suspicions mount, shattering the idyllic tableau. Building tension with every page, The Perfect Nanny is a compulsive, riveting, bravely observed exploration of power, class, race, domesticity, motherhood, and madness—and the American debut of an immensely talented writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Spy Who Came in from the Cold: A George Smiley Novel (George Smiley Novels Book 3) *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy; Our Kind of Traitor; and The Night Manager, now a television series starring Tom Hiddleston.

The 50th-anniversary edition of the bestselling novel that launched John le Carré’s career worldwide

In the shadow of the newly erected Berlin Wall, Alec Leamas watches as his last agent is shot dead by East German sentries. For Leamas, the head of Berlin Station, the Cold War is over. As he faces the prospect of retirement or worse—a desk job—Control offers him a unique opportunity for revenge. Assuming the guise of an embittered and dissolute ex-agent, Leamas is set up to trap Mundt, the deputy director of the East German Intelligence Service—with himself as the bait. In the background is George Smiley, ready to make the game play out just as Control wants.

Setting a standard that has never been surpassed, The Spy Who Came in from the Cold is a devastating tale of duplicity and espionage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Retribution (Drenna Steel Thriller Book 1) *




  








Someone tried to kill the CIA's most lethal assassin, and now she's faked her own death to hunt them down.

Just weeks before retirement, CIA operative Drenna Steel and boyfriend Trevor Lambert are run off a mountain road by another vehicle. Drenna survives the crash, but Trevor doesn't.

There is little doubt that someone placed a bounty on Drenna's head, but who was it? Only a handful of people even know she exists. Determined to find the person who ordered the hit, Drenna fakes her own death and begins an investigation that takes her to the glamorous French Riviera, where a mysterious figure known as the Phantom awaits her.

But as suspects emerge closer to home, what began as a search for truth turns into a personal vendetta of the most vicious kind.

If you like spy thrillers with a heavy dose of vigilante justice, then Retribution is the book you've been looking for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Omega Rules: An Evan Ryder Novel*




  








Evan Ryder returns to uncover an international conspiracy against American democracy in a white-knuckle new thriller by New York Times bestselling author, Eric Van Lustbader.

Evan Ryder was once a field agent for a black-ops arm of the Department of Defense. Now she works for Parachute, a cutting-edge quantum-computing firm whose private espionage network exceeds any government spy agency. But her mission remains the same: seek out and destroy Omega, a fanatical global cult intent on destroying democracy. The fight against Omega has already cost Evan dearly but she will not stop until she has torn out the conspiracy by its roots, no matter the risk.

In Omega Rules, the assassination of a Parachute agent in Vienna sets Evan on a dangerous, world-wide hunt for answers and on a collision course with forces so powerful they may be beyond her abilities to annihilate. Once again Lustbader delivers a prescient exploration of the political and ideological forces that are wreaking havoc on the stability of the Western world and its struggling democracies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Assassin's Edge: A David Slaton Novel *




  








USA Today bestselling author Ward Larsen's globe-trotting assassin, David Slaton, returns for another breathless adventure in Assassin's Edge!

A U.S. spy plane crashes off the northern coast of Russia at the same time that a Mossad operative is abducted from a street in Kazakhstan. The two events seem unrelated, but as suspicions rise, the CIA calls in its premier operative, David Slaton.

When wreckage from the aircraft is discovered on a remote Arctic island, Slaton and a team are sent on a clandestine mission to investigate. While they comb a frigid Russian island at the top of the world, disaster strikes yet again: a U.S. Navy destroyer sinks in the Black Sea.

Evidence begins mounting that these disparate events are linked, controlled by an unseen hand. A mysterious source, code name Lazarus, provides tantalizing clues about another impending strike. Yet Lazarus has an agenda that is deeply personal, a thirst for revenge against a handful of clandestine operators. Prime among them: David Slaton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*1493: Uncovering the New World Columbus Created *




  






NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A deeply engaging history of how European settlements in the post-Colombian Americas shaped the world—from the highly acclaimed author of 1491. • "Fascinating...Lively...A convincing explanation of why our world is the way it is." —The New York Times Book Review

Presenting the latest research by biologists, anthropologists, archaeologists, and historians, Mann shows how the post-Columbian network of ecological and economic exchange fostered the rise of Europe, devastated imperial China, convulsed Africa, and for two centuries made Mexico City—where Asia, Europe, and the new frontier of the Americas dynamically interacted—the center of the world. In this history, Mann uncovers the germ of today's fiercest political disputes, from immigration to trade policy to culture wars. In 1493, Mann has again given readers an eye-opening scientific interpretation of our past, unequaled in its authority and fascination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Hitler Years: Triumph, 1933-1939*




  








From historian Frank McDonough, the first volume of a new chronicle of the Third Reich under Hitler's hand.

On January 30th, 1933, Adolf Hitler was appointed the German Chancellor of a coalition government by President Hindenburg. Within a few months he had installed a dictatorship, jailing and killing his leftwing opponents, terrorizing the rest of the population and driving Jews out of public life. He embarked on a crash program of militaristic Keynesianism, reviving the economy and achieving full employment through massive public works, vast armaments spending and the cancellations of foreign debts. After the grim years of the Great Depression, Germany seemed to have been reborn as a brutal and determined European power.

Over the course of the years from 1933 to 1939, Hitler won over most of the population to his vision of a renewed Reich. In these years of domestic triumph, cunning maneuvers, pitting neighboring powers against each other and biding his time, we see Hitler preparing for the moment that would realize his ambition. But what drove Hitler's success was also to be the fatal flaw of his regime: a relentless belief in war as the motor of greatness, a dream of vast conquests in Eastern Europe and an astonishingly fanatical racism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*81 Days Below Zero: The Incredible Survival Story of a World War II Pilot in Alaska's Frozen Wilderness *





  








"A riveting...saga of survival against formidable odds" (Washington Post) about one man who survived a World War II plane crash in Alaska's harsh Yukon territory

Shortly before Christmas in 1943, five Army aviators left Alaska's Ladd Field on a routine flight to test their hastily retrofitted B-24 Liberator in harsh winter conditions. The mission ended in a crash that claimed all but one - Leon Crane, a city kid from Philadelphia with no wilderness experience. With little more than a parachute for cover and an old Boy Scout knife in his pocket, Crane now found himself alone in subzero temperatures. Crane knew, as did the Ladd Field crews who searched unsuccessfully for the crash site, that his chance of survival dropped swiftly with each passing day.

But Crane did find a way to stay alive in the grip of the Yukon winter for nearly twelve weeks and, amazingly, walked out of the ordeal intact.

81 Days Below Zero recounts, for the first time, the full story of Crane's remarkable saga. In a drama of staggering resolve and moments of phenomenal luck, Crane learned to survive in the Yukon's unforgiving wilds. His is a tale of the capacity to endure extreme conditions, intense loneliness, and flashes of raw terror-and emerge stronger than before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Essential M1 Garand: A Practical and Historical Guide for Shooters and Collectors *




  








The first self-loading rifle to see widespread military use, the robust M1 Garand survived the tests of battle from World War II to Vietnam, and it remains a favorite among competition shooters and collectors to this day.

In this heavily illustrated, practical history, author Jim Thompson, a longtime M1 shooter and collector, tells the complete story of the rifle's development, look, feel, and function. A thoroughly researched overview of the M1 Garand goes beyond industrial histories and provides background on manufacturers and stateside sources as well as discussing ammunition and accuracy. Detailed photo sections present:


Early and World War II rifles
World War II and postwar rebuilds (including rare postwar rifles from the US and Italy)
Special purpose rifles and rarities, including sniper, match, and competition rifles plus the T26
Spinoffs and derivatives, including the M14, M1A, and BM.59

In addition, reprinted and heavily annotated military and National Match manuals, an updated troubleshooting chart, and a section on reloading provide valuable functional data and rules of thumb with the shooter in mind. Collectors will benefit from an extensive parts compendium.

The final part of the book, dedicated to the enjoyment and maintenance of the M1, addresses some common questions about the rifle and offers detailed instruction on some expert procedures for maintaining and smoothing this wartime classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Watchmakers: A Powerful WW2 Story of Brotherhood, Survival, and Hope Amid the Holocaust *




  








“Inspiring. Exhilarating. Astonishing. An epic tale of brotherhood, ingenuity, and survival.” —Heather Dune Macadam, International Bestselling author of 999: The Extraordinary Young Women of the First Official Jewish Transport to Auschwitz

Told through meticulous interviews with his son, this is an extraordinary memoir of endurance, faith, and a unique skill that kept three brothers together—and alive—during the darkest times of World War II.

“A truly extraordinary book.” —Damien Lewis, #1 international bestselling author

Harry Lenga was born to a family of Chassidic Jews in Kozhnitz, Poland. The proud sons of a watchmaker, Harry and his two brothers, Mailekh and Moishe, studied their father’s trade at a young age. Upon the German invasion of Poland, when the Lenga family was upended, Harry and his brothers never anticipated that the tools acquired from their father would be the key to their survival.

Under the most devastating conditions imaginable—with death always imminent—fixing watches for the Germans in the ghettos and brutal slave labor camps of occupied Poland and Austria bought their lives over and over again. From Wolanow and Starachowice to Auschwitz and Ebensee, Harry, Mailekh, and Moishe endured, bartered, worked, prayed, and lived to see liberation.

Derived from more than a decade of interviews with Harry Lenga, conducted by his own son Scott and others, The Watchmakers is Harry’s heartening and unflinchingly honest first-person account of his childhood, the lessons learned from his own father, his harrowing tribulations, and his inspiring life before, during, and after the war. It is a singular and vital story, told from one generation to the next—and a profoundly moving tribute to brotherhood, fatherhood, family, and faith.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Suez: The Forgotten Invasion *




  








One of the most significant events in British history, the Suez Crisis heralded the end of the British Empire.

When Britain joined forces with France and Israel to invade Egypt in an attempt to regain control of the Suez Canal from President Nasser in 1956, the country was still holding onto its status as the world’s biggest superpower. Within days, the conflict would be over and Britain would emerge humiliated, politically weakened and on the verge of economic crisis.

Why did Britain ignore all warnings from the US, the Soviet Union and the United Nations? Why did Prime Minister Anthony Eden run such a personal crusade against Nasser? And why was Britain – then the foremost military power in the world – so ill-prepared compared to their French allies? Following the new release of classified government documents, Robert Jackson’s book investigates these pertinent questions. In a climate where politicians are still quick to rush to war, this story is essential reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ho Chi Minh: A Life *




  







To grasp the complicated causes and consequences of the Vietnam War, one must understand the extraordinary life of Ho Chi Minh, the man generally recognized as the father of modern Vietnam. Duiker provides startling insights into Ho's true motivation, as well as into the Soviet and Chinese roles in the Vietnam War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/01/22.

Currently $3.

*Tip of the Spear: The Incredible Story of an Injured Green Beret's Return to Battle *




  








The inspiring true story of a US Special Forces soldier who was medically retired after stepping on an IED, and his incredible return to active duty.

Sergeant First Class (SFC) Ryan Hendrickson is a brave, determined, and courageous soldier -- a Green Beret clearing the way for his twelve-man team while conducting combat operations against the Taliban. As the "tip of the spear," his role is to ensure the route taken by U.S. and Afghan troops are free of IEDs -- improvised explosive devices. Many soldiers do not survive their last step; those who do often lose at least one limb.

While rescuing an Afghan soldier outside a mud-hut compound in 2010 -- knowing that he was in "uncleared" territory -- Ryan stepped on an IED with his right foot. The device exploded, leaving his foot dangling at the end of his leg.

American soldiers losing a limb is an all-too-common occurrence. But what makes Ryan's story different is that after undergoing two dozen surgeries and a tortuous rehabilitation, he was medically retired but fought to return to active duty. Multiple skin grafts to his leg and right foot successfully reattached his lower leg, and he was aided in his recovery by wearing a new prosthetic device known as an IDEO (Intrepid Dynamic Exoskeletal Orthosis). Once he passed a series of crucial physical tests, Ryan was able to rejoin the Green Berets within a year and physically perform his duties, redeploying to Afghanistan in March 2012.

In 2016, he volunteered to return to Afghanistan with Bravo Company, 2nd Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group. During a firefight with the Taliban, he risked his life under heavy enemy fire to rescue three Afghan soldiers cut off from friendly forces and return the bodies of two dead Afghan soldiers under the ethos that "no one gets left behind." For his heroic efforts on the battlefield, SFC Ryan Hendrickson was awarded a Silver Star, the nation's third-highest award for valor.

An engaging and harrowing account, Tip of the Spear tells the amazing story of one Green Beret's indomitable spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/02/22.

Currently $2.

*Aurora Rising (The Prefect Dreyfus Emergencies Book 1) *




  








Award-winning author Alastair Reynolds creates "a fascinating hybrid of space opera, police procedural and character study" (Publishers Weekly) with this novel set in the Revelation Space universe.

Tom Dreyfus is a Prefect, a law enforcement officer with the Panoply. His beat is the Glitter Band, that vast swirl of space habitats orbiting the planet Yellowstone, the teeming hub of a human interstellar empire spanning many worlds.

His current case: investigating a murderous attack against one of the habitats that leaves nine hundred people dead. But his investigation uncovers something far more serious than mass slaughter -- a covert plot by an enigmatic entity who seeks nothing less than total control of the Glitter Band.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Elysium Fire (The Prefect Dreyfus Emergencies Book 2) *




  








Elysium Fire is a smoldering tale of murderers, secret cultists, tampered memories, and unthinkable power, of bottomless corruption and overpowering idealism from the king of modern space opera.

Ten thousand city-state habitats orbit the planet Yellowstone, forming a near-perfect democratic human paradise.

But even utopia needs a police force. For the citizens of the Glitter Band that organization is Panoply, and the prefects are its operatives.

Prefect Tom Dreyfus has a new emergency on his hands. Across the habitats and their hundred million citizens, people are dying suddenly and randomly, victims of a bizarre and unprecedented malfunction of their neural implants. And these "melters" leave no clues behind as to the cause of their deaths. . .

As panic rises in the populace, a charismatic figure is sowing insurrection, convincing a small but growing number of habitats to break away from the Glitter Band and form their own independent colonies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How to Rule an Empire and Get Away with It (The Siege Book 2)*




  








This is the history of how the City was saved, by Notker the professional liar, written down because eventually the truth always seeps through.

The City may be under siege, but everyone still has to make a living. Take Notker, the acclaimed playwright, actor, and impresario. Nobody works harder, even when he's not working. Thankfully, it turns out that people enjoy the theater just as much when there are big rocks falling out of the sky.

But Notker is a man of many talents, and all the world is, apparently, a stage. It seems that the empire needs him -- or someone who looks a lot like him -- for a role that will call for the performance of a lifetime. At least it will guarantee fame, fortune, and immortality. If it doesn't kill him first.

In the follow up to the acclaimed Sixteen Ways to Defend a Walled City, K. J. Parker has created one of fantasy's greatest heroes, and he might even get away with it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*WarMage Redux Complete Series Boxed Set *




  








When one door closes for the young witch, Raven Alby, she’ll kick open another one.

Raven is graduating from Fowler Academy with her fierce red dragon, Leander by her side.

She is taking on the responsibilities of a WarMage - just like her late mother - and has joined the kingdom's army corps and their fleet of dragons.

Time to get ready for whatever the world throws at Raven and her homeland, the kingdom of Lomberdoon.

Grab this complete series boxed set to join her adventures as an adult in Lomberdoon!

---

Something is affecting the dragons, wild and tame. A few have turned up crazed, spitting fire and ice, right before they die. Did the creepy crawly monsters that once plagued the kingdom leave one last poisonous gift behind?

Can the corps’ veterinarian, Dr. Welby find out what’s causing it and create a cure before it’s too late?

And Raven’s grandfather, Connor, has gone missing. Can her frenemy, Bella and her private company track him down for Raven – in exchange for a favor, of course.

Things are changing in the land of Lomberdoon and battles may be on the horizon. Who will stand with Raven and Leander?

Included in this boxed set:


The Return of Raven
Dragons Rising
Scale and Fire
Red Raven
Above The Storm
Wing and Fury
Against The Dark
The Crimson Assault


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Bookseller's Secret: A Novel of Nancy Mitford and WWII *




  








“The Bookseller's Secret is a delight from start to finish, a literary feast any booklover will savor!” —Kate Quinn, New York Times bestselling author of The Rose Code

ARISTOCRAT, AUTHOR, BOOKSELLER, WWII SPY—A THRILLING NOVEL ABOUT REAL-LIFE LITERARY ICON NANCY MITFORD FROM THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING AUTHOR OF A PARIS APARTMENT

In 1942, London, Nancy Mitford is worried about more than air raids and German spies. Still recovering from a devastating loss, the once sparkling Bright Young Thing is estranged from her husband, her allowance has been cut, and she’s given up her writing career. On top of this, her five beautiful but infamous sisters continue making headlines with their controversial politics.

Eager for distraction and desperate for income, Nancy jumps at the chance to manage the Heywood Hill bookshop while the owner is away at war. Between the shop’s brisk business and the literary salons she hosts for her eccentric friends, Nancy’s life seems on the upswing. But when a mysterious French officer insists that she has a story to tell, Nancy must decide if picking up the pen again and revealing all is worth the price she might be forced to pay.

Eighty years later, Heywood Hill is abuzz with the hunt for a lost wartime manuscript written by Nancy Mitford. For one woman desperately in need of a change, the search will reveal not only a new side to Nancy, but an even more surprising link between the past and present…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Leaving the Amish: To Serve With Honor *




  







Simon was the youngest of 11 children, born into an Old Order Amish family, after losing his mother while he was very young, his future looked grim, somehow though, he was able to overcome many of the obstacle's life threw at him. When he was a teenager, he decided the Amish way of life wasn't for him, at the age of 18, he made his first unsuccessful attempt at leaving, at the age of 22, he made his final break, and enlisted in the U.S. Coast guard. Simon had many challenges to overcome in life, but in the end, he had two successful careers, this is his story, and the heavy price he paid for his freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*It Was All a Lie: How the Republican Party Became Donald Trump *




  








AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

"In his bare-knuckles account, Stevens confesses to the reader that the entire apparatus of his Republican Party is built on a pack of lies... This reckoning inspired Stevens to publish this blistering, tell-all history... Although this book will be a hard read for any committed conservatives, they would do well to ponder it."
--Julian E. Zelizer, The New York Times

From the most successful Republican political operative of his generation, a searing, unflinching, and deeply personal exposé of how his party became what it is today

Stuart Stevens spent decades electing Republicans at every level, from presidents to senators to local officials. He knows the GOP as intimately as anyone in America, and in this new book he offers a devastating portrait of a party that has lost its moral and political compass.

This is not a book about how Donald J. Trump hijacked the Republican Party and changed it into something else. Stevens shows how Trump is in fact the natural outcome of five decades of hypocrisy and self-delusion, dating all the way back to the civil rights legislation of the early 1960s. Stevens shows how racism has always lurked in the modern GOP's DNA, from Goldwater's opposition to desegregation to Ronald Reagan's welfare queens and states' rights rhetoric. He gives an insider's account of the rank hypocrisy of the party's claims to embody "family values," and shows how the party's vaunted commitment to fiscal responsibility has been a charade since the 1980s. When a party stands for nothing, he argues, it is only natural that it will be taken over by the loudest and angriest voices in the room.

It Was All a Lie is not just an indictment of the Republican Party, but a candid and often lacerating mea culpa. Stevens is not asking for pity or forgiveness; he is simply telling us what he has seen firsthand. He helped to create the modern party that kneels before a morally bankrupt con man and now he wants nothing more than to see what it has become burned to the ground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Not Quite Dead Enough (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 10) *




  







The army wants Nero Wolfe urgently, but he refuses their clarion call to duty. It takes Archie Goodwin to titillate Wolfe’s taste for crime with two malevolent morsels: a corpse that refuses to rest in peace and a sinister “accident” involving national security. It’s up to the Grandiose Master himself, Nero Wolfe, to set the traps to catch a pair of wily killers—as Archie lays the bait on the wrong side of the law.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dead Wind (A Shana Merchant Novel Book 3) *




  








Senior Investigator Shana Merchant must dredge up dark secrets and old grudges if she's to solve the murder of a prominent local citizen in the Thousand Islands community she now calls home. 


"Wegert nicely balances plot and characterization. Fans of Denise Mina’s Alex Morrow will be pleased" - Publishers Weekly Starred Review



The body is discovered on Wolfe Island, under the shadow of an enormous wind turbine. Senior Investigator Shana Merchant, arriving on the scene with fellow investigator Tim Wellington, can't shake the feeling that she knows the victim - and the subsequent identification sends shockwaves through their community in the Thousand Islands of Upstate New York.

Politics, power, passion . . . there are dark undercurrents in Shana's new home, and finding the killer means dredging up her new friends and neighbors' old grudges and long-kept secrets.

That is, if the killer is from the community at all. For Shana's keeping a terrible secret of her own: eighteen months ago she escaped from serial killer Blake Bram's clutches. But has he followed her . . . to kill again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In with the Devil: A Fallen Hero, a Serial Killer, and a Dangerous Bargain for Redemption *




  








This true story is the basis for the hit APPLE TV series, BLACK BIRD, starring Taron Edgerton, Paul Walter Hauser, Greg Kinnear, and Ray Liotta. Jimmy Keene was offered an impossible mission: Coax a confession out of a fellow inmate, a serial killer, and walk free.

Jimmy Keene grew up outside of Chicago. Although he was the son of a policeman and rubbed shoulders with the city's elite, he ended up on the wrong side of the law and was sentenced to ten years with no chance of parole.

Just a few months into his sentence, Keene was approached by the prosecutor who put him behind bars. He had convicted a man named Larry Hall for abducting and killing a fifteen-year-old. Although Hall was suspected of killing nineteen other young women, there was a chance he could still be released on appeal. If Keene could get him to confess to two murders, there would be no doubt about Hall's guilt. In return, Keene would get an unconditional release from prison. But he could also get killed.

A story that gained national notoriety, this is Keene's powerful tale of peril, violence, and redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*You Don't Know Me *




  








He’s hiding a dark secret … But so is she

A stunning new thriller about the burden of shame from blockbuster author Sara Foster

Lizzie Burdett was eighteen when she vanished, and Noah Carruso has never forgotten her. She was his first crush, his unrequited love. She was also his brother’s girlfriend.

Tom Carruso hasn’t been home in over a decade. He left soon after Lizzie disappeared under a darkening cloud of suspicion, and now he’s back for the inquest into Lizzie’s disappearance—intent on telling his side of the story.

As the inquest looms, Noah meets Alice Pryce on holiday. They fall for each other fast and hard, but Noah can’t bear to tell Alice his deepest fears. And Alice is equally stricken—she carries a terrible secret of her own.

Is the truth worth telling if it will destroy everything?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*We Can See You: a high-octane, explosive and gripping thriller from bestselling author Simon Kernick*




  








EVEN THE PERFECT LIFE CAN SHATTER IN SECONDS

You have it all. Success, a beautiful home, a happy family. Until, in a heartbeat, it's gone.

We've kidnapped your daughter, and we know everything about you. Including the dark secrets from your past you thought were forgotten.

We tell you not to contact the police - and that we'll know if you do. Because we can see you.

And now you know this is no ordinary abduction. It's worse. Within hours you're on the run, with only one thought in your head:

That you will stop at nothing to get your daughter back.

Even murder...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Runaway: a high-stakes mystery thriller from the master of quality crime writing *




  








THE 12 MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR OF THE LEWIS TRILOGY, THE ENZO FILES AND THE CHINA THRILLERS

'Peter May is one of the most accomplished novelists writing today' Undiscovered Scotland
'No one can create a more eloquently written suspense novel than Peter May' New York Journal of Books

FIVE DREAMS OF FAME

Glasgow, 1965. Jack Mackay dares not imagine a life of predictability and routine. The headstrong seventeen-year-old has one thing on his mind - London - and successfully convinces his four friends, and fellow band mates, to join him in abandoning their homes to pursue a goal of musical stardom.

FIVE DECADES OF FEAR

Glasgow, 2015. Jack Mackay dares not look back on a life of failure and mediocrity. The heavy-hearted sixty-seven-year old is still haunted by the cruel fate that befell him and his friends some fifty years before, and how he did and did not act when it mattered most - a memory he has run from all his adult life.

London, 2015. A man lies dead in a bedsit. His killer looks on, remorseless. What started with five teenagers five decades before will now be finished.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Scorpion Trail: A deadly mission to hunt a deadly killer…*




  








Alex Crawford has been out of MI5 and the combat zone for twenty years, but now fate has thrust him back into the front line.

Though he is an aid worker, the secret service minders who have protected him for so long have reactivated him: they want information about the man who perpetrated a massacre in a Muslim village in Bosnia at the height of the Kosovo War.

His target is the most ruthless killer in the whole war zone: Milan Pravic, codename the Scorpion. And the only eyewitness to the massacre is a twelve-year-old girl whom Pravic will do anything to silence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Choppy Water (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 54) *




  








In this exhilarating new thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Stuart Woods, Stone Barrington must go up against an enemy with deadly intentions--and ideologies.

Stone Barrington and his friends are vacationing in Maine when their leisure is suddenly disrupted by extreme weather. To make matters worse, the inclement conditions allow for a menacing adversary to sneak in unnoticed and deliver a chilling message. Soon it becomes clear that the target of the incident is one of Stone's closest companions, and that these enemies have a grander scheme in mind.

From the bustling streets of New York City to the sun-drenched shores of Key West, Stone intends to nab the criminals that appear behind him at every step. But his search only leads him further down a trail of peril and corruption, and he'll soon find that at the end of the road is a more dangerous foe than he could have imagined...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*To Catch A King: Charles II's Great Escape *




  








*How did the most wanted man in the country outwit the greatest manhunt in British history?*

In January 1649, King Charles I was beheaded in London outside his palace of Whitehall and Britain became a republic. When his eldest son, Charles, returned in 1651 to fight for his throne, he was crushed by the might of Cromwell’s armies at the battle of Worcester.

With 3,000 of his supporters lying dead and 10,000 taken prisoner, it seemed as if his dreams of power had been dashed. Surely it was a foregone conclusion that he would now be caught and follow his father to the block? At six foot two inches tall, the prince towered over his contemporaries and with dark skin inherited from his French-Italian mother, he stood out in a crowd. How would he fare on the run with Cromwell’s soldiers on his tail and a vast price on his head?

The next six weeks would form the most memorable and dramatic of Charles’ life. Pursued relentlessly, Charles ran using disguise, deception and relying on grit, fortitude and good luck. He suffered grievously through weeks when his cause seemed hopeless. He hid in an oak tree – an event so fabled that over 400 English pubs are named Royal Oak in commemoration. Less well-known events include his witnessing a village in wild celebrations at the erroneous news of his killing; the ordeal of a medical student wrongly imprisoned because of his similarity in looks; he disguised himself as a servant and as one half of an eloping couple. Once restored to the throne as Charles II, he told the tale of his escapades to Samuel Pepys, who transcribed it all.

In this gripping, action-packed, true adventure story, based on extensive archive material, Charles Spencer, bestselling author of Killers of the King, uses Pepys’s account and many others to retell this epic adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Nazis on the Potomac: The Top-Secret Intelligence Operation that Helped Win World War II *




  








Now a green open space enjoyed by residents, Fort Hunt, Virginia, about 15 miles south of Washington, DC. was the site of one of the highest-level, clandestine operations during World War II.

Shortly after the United States entered World War II, the US military realized that it had to work on exploiting any advantages it might gain on the Axis Powers. One part of these endeavors was to establish a secret facility not too close, but also not too far from the Pentagon which would interrogate and eavesdrop on the highest-level Nazi prisoners and also translate and analyze captured German war documents.

That complex was established at Fort Hunt, known by the code name: PO Box 1142. The American servicemen who interrogated German prisoners or translated captured German documents were young, bright, hardworking, and absolutely dedicated to their work. Many of them were Jews, who had escaped Nazi Germany as children—some had come to America with their parents, others had escaped alone, but their experiences and those they had been forced to leave behind meant they all had personal motivation to do whatever they could to defeat Nazi Germany. They were perfect for the difficult and complex job at hand. They never used corporal punishment in interrogations of German soldiers but developed and deployed dozens of tricks to gain information.

The Allies won the war against Hitler for a host of reasons, discussed in hundreds of volumes. This is the first book to describe the intelligence operations at PO Box 1142 and their part in that success. It will never be known how many American lives were spared, or whether the war ended sooner with the programs at Fort Hunt, but they doubtless did make a difference. Moreover these programs gave the young Jewish men stationed there the chance to combat the evil that had befallen them and their families.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Alamein *




  








The Battle of El Alamein in 1942 brought a sense of victory to a Britain grown weary from defeat.

And it was a decisive victory. The Eighth Army ended the see-saw desert campaign and drove the German–Italian Panzer Army across Egypt and Libya, and into Tunisia. There it was destroyed by the Allied invasion of North Africa in 1943, which in turn led to the invasion of Europe. Alamein was the high-water mark of Rommel’s career, and it made Monty a household name worldwide. It also changed the way the British Army fought, using concentrated artillery on a scale not seen since 1918.

It was, however, far more than a land battle. Sea power was vital, providing the British with the means to fight while denying it to the Axis. Crucial also were the Middle East air forces, which have been largely overlooked in previous accounts. But fundamentally it was a ‘soldiers’ battle’ in which the infantry, gunners, sappers, tank crews, airmen and their supporting arms fought it out at close quarters amid a welter of confusion – heat, sand, smoke, noise, dust, flies and blood.

As well as providing an overview of the battle in its strategic context, Jon Latimer draws on the experience of the men who fought: Britons, Australians, New Zealanders, South Africans, Indians, Greeks, French, Poles, Canadians, Americans, Italians, Slovenians, Austrians and Germans. Through them we experience the harshness of the desert: we share their songs and their moments of humour, their fear and their pain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Counter-Strike Operations: Combat Examples and Leadership Principles of Mobile Defence (Die Wehrmacht im Kampf) *




  








This volume in the Die Wehrmacht im Kampf series offers detailed analysis of a number of operations on the Eastern Front during World War II to draw out universally applicable principles of counter-strike operations and "agile defense.” The combat examples discussed including delaying operations in Southern Ukraine in March 1944; defensive operations Nikopol and Moldau; and counter-strikes undertaken by panzer divisions and panzerkampfgruppen in operations in November 1943 and May 1944. Combat examples are fully described with maps and diagrams, followed by detailed lessons learned and an explanation of consequences of the operation.

The author, F. M. von Senger und Etterlin, himself took part in all of the combat operations described as a young officer leading armored troops, he would later go on to hold the rank of four-star general in the Bundeswehr and his final assignment was CINCENT.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/02/22.

Currently > $2.

*Hill 29 Vietnam 1968: 8th Cav/Blue Ghost *




  







I joined the Army a few days after my 18th birthday, 1967.This book is my story of 3 years of military duty during the Vietnam war. 1 year of training, 1 year as an infantry squad leader in Vietnam and 1 year active duty after Vietnam. This is not a book about endless combat. It's about a teenage Sgt. trying to do the right thing under impossible conditions. Vietnam wears you down, it burns you out and it's always with you, even 54 years later. It's there, just below the surface. That's what this book is about. F Troop 8th Cav, Blue Ghost, Hill 29, Vietnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/03/22.

Currently $1.

*Alien Whispers: Conflict and Communion (Milijun Book 3) *




  








The battle for the minds and hearts of humans is on…

A hundred years after her abduction to the alien planet Glieze, Laura Sinclair returns to Earth on a mission to find out what happened to her long-lost husband. But she finds the planet in turmoil under the oppressive regime of the authoritarian Tellurians. Humans are confined to the surface of their world and all extraterrestrial activity is forbidden.

Laura is a member of an ancient organization, now led by her son, Jason, which pioneered alien collaboration. From their secretive Martian base, they must find a way to free mankind from brutal tyranny. But one dangerous man stands in their way, a man who’ll stop at nothing to achieve his domination of Earth.

Weapons of mass destruction have been forbidden on the planet for a century, but something strange is happening on the moon—and alien insurgents stand ready to take advantage of the chaos. The future of humankind hangs in the balance. With her alien allies and members of Earth’s Underground, Laura must find a way to defeat both the renegade aliens and the overwhelming might of the Tellurian Empire.

The stage is set for an electrifying showdown that will decide the future of the Earth and that of the entire universe.

Alien Whispers: Conflict and Communion is the standalone third book in the Milijun series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*It's Over or It's Eden *




  








The war against aliens is over. Earth lost—and humans are nearly extinct…

Arwen Cruz watched her parents, brother, and sister die in an endless war. As the last surviving soldier in her battalion, she staggers out of a bombed-out military base and heads north. Arwen’s ready to leave the alien strongholds—and the lost cause of fighting them—far behind.

She makes it to the deadly wilderness of the Rocky Mountains only to battle starvation instead of invaders. Marah Bennett finds Arwen and suggests she join her small, secluded group—a cult that split from society long before aliens arrived. Arwen accepts, but quickly realizes she doesn’t belong—and escaping during the harsh winter is impossible. While living amongst the cult, Arwen discovers a dark secret—a key to reviving her planet—if she can survive long enough to uncover it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Stardust *




  








New York Times Bestselling Author


Give the gift of STARDUST!

Young Tristran Thorn will do anything to win the cold heart of beautiful Victoria—even fetch her the star they watch fall from the night sky. But to do so, he must enter the unexplored lands on the other side of the ancient wall that gives their tiny village its name. Beyond that old stone wall, Tristran learns, lies Faerie—where nothing not even a fallen star, is what he imagined.


From the #1 New York Times bestselling author Neil Gaiman comes a remarkable quest into the dark and miraculous—in pursuit of love and the utterly impossible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Watership Down: A Novel (Puffin Books Book 1) *




  







A phenomenal worldwide bestseller for over thirty years, Richard Adams's Watership Down is a timeless classic and one of the most beloved novels of all time. Set in England's Downs, a once idyllic rural landscape, this stirring tale of adventure, courage and survival follows a band of very special creatures on their flight from the intrusion of man and the certain destruction of their home. Led by a stouthearted pair of friends, they journey forth from their native Sandleford Warren through the harrowing trials posed by predators and adversaries, to a mysterious promised land and a more perfect society.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Where the Light Gets In: Losing My Mother Only to Find Her Again *




  








“The relationship between a mother and daughter is one of the most complicated and meaningful there is. Kimberly Williams-Paisley writes about her own with grace, truth, and beauty as she shares her journey back to her mother in the wake of a devastating illness.” —Brooke Shields

Many know Kimberly Williams-Paisley as the bride in the popular Steve Martin remakes of the Father of the Bride movies, the calculating Peggy Kenter on Nashville, or the wife of country music artist, Brad Paisley. But behind the scenes, Kim was dealing with a tragic secret: her mother, Linda, was suffering from a rare form of dementia that slowly crippled her ability to talk, write and eventually recognize people in her own family.

Where the Light Gets In tells the full story of Linda’s illness—called primary progressive aphasia—from her early-onset diagnosis at the age of 62 through the present day. Kim draws a candid picture of the ways her family reacted for better and worse, and how she, her father and two siblings educated themselves, tried to let go of shame and secrecy, made mistakes, and found unexpected humor and grace in the midst of suffering.

Ultimately the bonds of family were strengthened, and Kim learned ways to love and accept the woman her mother became. With a moving foreword by actor and advocate Michael J. Fox, Where the Light Gets In is a heartwarming tribute to the often fragile yet unbreakable relationships we have with our mothers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Before the Fires: An Oral History of African American Life in the Bronx from the 1930s to the 1960s*




  








Residents of the South Bronx during its promising postwar decades tell their stories in their own words.

In the 1930s, word spread in Harlem that there were spacious apartments for rent in the Morrisania section of the Bronx. Landlords, desperate to avoid foreclosure, began putting signs in windows and placing ads in New York’s black newspapers that said “We rent to select colored families”—by which they meant those with a securely employed wage earner and light complexions. Black families moved in by the score, beginning a period in which the Bronx served as a borough of hope and upward mobility.

Chronicling a time when African Americans were suspended between the best and worst possibilities of New York City, Before the Fires tells the personal stories of men and women who lived in the South Bronx before the social and economic decline of the late 1960s. Located on a hill overlooking a large industrial district, Morrisania offered migrants from Harlem, the South, and the Caribbean an opportunity to raise children in a neighborhood with better schools, strong churches, more shopping, less crime, and clean air. It also boasted vibrant music venues, giving rise to such titans as Herbie Hancock, Eddie Palmieri, Valerie Simpson, the Chantels, and Jimmy Owens.

Rich in detail, these interviews describe growing up and living in communities rarely mentioned in other histories. Before the Fires captures the optimism of the period—as well as the heartache of what was lost in the urban crisis and the burning of the Bronx.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Santa Cruise: A Festive and Fun Holiday Story *




  








Fun, friendship and romance are on board as four lifelong friends embark on a holiday singles cruise in a heartwarming new novel by #1 New York Times bestselling author Fern Michaels.

At Ridgewood High, Amy, Frankie, Rachael, and Nina formed a deep bond. Now, fifteen years after leaving school behind, they’re back for a reunion, laughing, reminiscing, and chatting about how much has changed—and how much hasn’t. All four are strong, successful, and somehow, still looking for the right partner. But Frankie has an idea to help solve that: a singles cruise for the holidays.

In late December, the four friends gather in Miami, ready to board their state-of-the-art cruise ship. The entertainment options are endless, the food is to die for, and the passenger list includes hundreds of eligible men. The highlight of the week will be a magnificent New Year’s Eve celebration with multiple theme parties, dancing, and fireworks. The ladies are happy to give Cupid a helping hand here and there, but holidays—like the path of love itself—don’t always go exactly as planned. And over the course of one festive, unforgettable week, all four will set sail on surprising new adventures . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Double Exposure (Callie Cassidy Mysteries Book 2) *




  








FIRST PLACE IN THE CHANTICLEER INTERNATIONAL BOOK AWARDS MURDER AND MAYHEM DIVISION!

It’s summertime in Rock Creek Village, Colorado, where the blooming wildflowers and colorful sunsets make life feel picture perfect. But inside Sundance Studio, a murder has developed…

Former big-city photojournalist Callie Cassidy is finally feeling at home again in the mountainside village where she grew up. She’s bought her own townhouse, made friends, and rebooted a romantic relationship with her long-ago boyfriend. She even entered her lovable golden retriever and cantankerous tabby cat into the upcoming Fireweed Festival pet pageant.

Best of all, her new photography business is poised on the precipice of success. So when a group of journalists from her old newspaper come to town for a retreat, she can’t wait to show off the gallery. The happy hour she throws goes off without a hitch—at least, that’s what Callie believes.

Then one of the reporters turns up dead—in Callie’s darkroom. Callie is certain she locked the place tight, especially in light of the recent vandalism. The murder thrusts the village’s shop owners into a tizzy. How can this be happening…again? They want the crime solved pronto—before the Chamber of Commerce cancels the festival and deprives them of a big chunk of seasonal income.

Detective Raul Sanchez is on the case, but that doesn’t mean Callie won’t do a little snooping of her own. Meanwhile, she can’t shake the feeling that someone is watching her…Will Callie be able to expose the true killer—before time runs out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Bitter Feast: A Novel (Duncan Kincaid/Gemma James Novels Book 18 ) *




  








New York Times bestselling author Deborah Crombie returns with a mesmerizing entry in her “excellent” (Miami Herald) series, in which Scotland Yard detectives Duncan Kincaid and Gemma James are pulled into a dangerous web of secrets, lies, and murder that simmers beneath the surface of a tranquil Cotswolds village.

Scotland Yard Detective Superintendent Duncan Kincaid and his wife, Detective Inspector Gemma James, have been invited for a relaxing weekend in the Cotswolds, one of Britain’s most enchanting regions, famous for its rolling hills, golden cottages, and picturesque villages.

Duncan, Gemma, and their children are guests at Beck House, the family estate of Melody Talbot, Gemma’s detective sergeant. The Talbot family is wealthy, prominent, and powerful—Melody’s father is the publisher of one of London’s largest and most influential newspapers. The centerpiece of this glorious fall getaway is a posh charity harvest luncheon catered by up-and-coming chef Viv Holland. After fifteen years in London’s cut-throat food scene, Viv has returned to the Gloucestershire valleys of her childhood and quickly made a name for herself with her innovative meals based on traditional cuisine but using fresh local ingredients. Attended by the local well-to-do as well as national press food bloggers and restaurant critics, the event could make Viv a star.

But a tragic car accident and a series of mysterious deaths rock the estate and pull Duncan and Gemma into the investigation. It soon becomes clear that the killer has a connection with Viv’s pub—or, perhaps, with Beck House itself.

Does the truth lie in the past? Or is it closer to home, tied up in the tangled relationships and bitter resentments between the staff at Beck House and Viv’s new pub? Or is it more personal, entwined with secrets hidden by Viv and those closest to her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Movieland (Eve Ronin Book 4) *




  








Malibu Creek State Park is a beautiful locale for campers, tourists, hikers, and Hollywood. For Detective Eve Ronin, it’s a backdrop for murder in a riveting thriller by #1 New York Times bestselling author Lee Goldberg.

For decades Malibu Creek State Park was the spectacular natural setting where Hollywood fantasies were made. But when a female camper is gunned down, it becomes a real-life killing ground. Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department homicide detectives Eve Ronin and Duncan Pavone are assigned the case…which Duncan fears is the latest in a series of sniper attacks that began long before Eve came to Lost Hills.

Seven victims over fourteen months…and top officials still refuse to see a connection. Eve and Duncan are stonewalled, threatened, and ordered to keep quiet. But Eve won’t back down. She’s no stranger to intimidation or corruption—she’s had a target on her back from day one at Lost Hills station.

Despite finding no evidentiary links between the shootings, Eve and Duncan follow their instincts into the shadows of Malibu Creek, where it’s not enough to expose the secrets and break the conspiracy of silence. They also have to make it out alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Santa Killer: The BRAND NEW addictive, page-turning crime thriller from Ross Greenwood for Christmas 2022 *




  








*The Santa Killer is coming to town…*

One night less than two weeks before Christmas, a single mother is violently assaulted. It’s a brutal crime at the time of year when there should be goodwill to all. When DI Barton begins his investigation, he’s surprised to find the victim is a woman with nothing to hide and no reason for anyone to hurt her.

A few days later, the mother of the woman attacked rings the police station. Her granddaughter has drawn a shocking picture. It seems she was looking out of the window when her mother was attacked. And when her grandmother asks the young girl who the person with the weapon is, she whispers two words.

Bad Santa.

The rumours start spreading, and none of the city’s women feel safe - which one of them will be next?

He’s got a list. It’s quite precise. It won’t matter even if you’re nice. 

Ross Greenwood is back with his bestselling series, perfect for fans of Mark Billingham and Ian Rankin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lodger: The BRAND NEW addictive, page-turning psychological thriller from Valerie Keogh for 2022*




  








The brilliant new psychological thriller from bestseller Valerie Keogh.

'A wonderful book, I can’t rate this one highly enough. If only there were ten stars, it’s that good. Valerie Keogh is a master story-teller, and this is a masterful performance.' Bestselling author Anita Waller.

She’s in your home…

Leigh Simon can’t say for sure what made her do it. A moment of madness, perhaps, but when the young, loud and gorgeous waitress at her favorite coffee shop reveals she is homeless, Leigh offers her the empty room in her house.

In your head…

Gina is the perfect lodger; Leigh, lonely and frustrated with her life, becomes infatuated with the woman – her boldness, her zeal. If only Leigh could be more like Gina…

And missing without trace.

So when Leigh returns from a work trip she’s shocked to find Gina missing. Where could the young woman have gone…and why?

Leigh fears that something terrible has happened - why else would Gina leave her?

But as she sets out to find her missing lodger, what Leigh discovers changes everything she knows about Gina….and her own life, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Outside Man (A Matt Drake Novel Book 2) *




  








The fight for freedom has sent Matt Drake to some of the world's most dangerous spots. This time the war is coming to his front door in an electrifying thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of Tom Clancy Target Acquired and Hostile Intent.

Broad daylight on an Austin, Texas, street and DIA operative Matt Drake is fighting for his life against a highly trained team of assassins. Who are they? Why do they want him dead? How will he protect those closest to him?

The answers will take him into some of the most dangerous spots in the Middle East and will put him in the clutches of an old foe known simply as the Devil. It's a world of double crosses, with no boundaries between the guilty and the innocent. It will take all of Drake's wiles to get out alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Masters of the Air: America's Bomber Boys Who Fought the Air War Against Nazi Germany *




  








Soon to be a major television event from Apple TV, Masters of the Air is the riveting history of the American Eighth Air Force in World War II, the story of the young men who flew the bombers that helped bring Nazi Germany to its knees, brilliantly told by historian and World War II expert Donald Miller. The Masters of the Air miniseries will be the companion to Tom Hanks and Steven Spielberg’s Band of Brothers and The Pacific.

Masters of the Air is the deeply personal story of the American bomber boys in World War II who brought the war to Hitler’s doorstep. With the narrative power of fiction, Donald Miller takes you on a harrowing ride through the fire-filled skies over Berlin, Hanover, and Dresden and describes the terrible cost of bombing for the German people.

Fighting at 25,000 feet in thin, freezing air that no warriors had ever encountered before, bomber crews battled new kinds of assaults on body and mind. Air combat was deadly but intermittent: periods of inactivity and anxiety were followed by short bursts of fire and fear. Unlike infantrymen, bomber boys slept on clean sheets, drank beer in local pubs, and danced to the swing music of Glenn Miller’s Air Force band, which toured US air bases in England. But they had a much greater chance of dying than ground soldiers.

The bomber crews were an elite group of warriors who were a microcosm of America—white America, anyway. The actor Jimmy Stewart was a bomber boy, and so was the “King of Hollywood,” Clark Gable. And the air war was filmed by Oscar-winning director William Wyler and covered by reporters like Andy Rooney and Walter Cronkite, all of whom flew combat missions with the men. The Anglo-American bombing campaign against Nazi Germany was the longest military campaign of World War II, a war within a war. Until Allied soldiers crossed into Germany in the final months of the war, it was the only battle fought inside the German homeland.

Masters of the Air is a story of life in wartime England and in the German prison camps, where tens of thousands of airmen spent part of the war. It ends with a vivid description of the grisly hunger marches captured airmen were forced to make near the end of the war through the country their bombs destroyed.

Drawn from recent interviews, oral histories, and American, British, German, and other archives, Masters of the Air is an authoritative, deeply moving account of the world’s first and only bomber war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Fall of Fortresses: The Classic Account of One of the Most Daring and Deadly Air Battles of WWII *




  








‘A SHINING ACCOMPLISHMENT. A CLASSIC' NEW YORK TIMES

‘RANKS AMONG THE OUTSTANDING AIR MEMOIRS OF THE WAR' MAX HASTINGS

On an August morning in England in 1943, a group of American airmen were told that before the day was out they would deliver the blow that would win the war.

Flying the legendary B-17 Flying Fortress, their mission was to destroy the industrial facilities that kept the Nazi war machine in business – Schweinfurt’s ball-bearing factories.

But a determined and ferocious defense awaited the bomber crews of the USAAF’s Mighty 8th.

Somehow, Navigator Elmer Bendiner and his crew survived, their faithful B-17, Tondelayo, carrying them home. Hundreds of their young compatriots did not.

Vivid, powerful and often viscerally engaging, THE FALL OF FORTRESSES is a stunning testament to the skill, courage and sacrifice of the men who fought in WWII’s deadliest campaign.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Boys in the B-17: 8Th Air Force Combat Stories of WWII *




  








The author in flight gear after photo twelfth mission – second Air Medal (age nineteen)

He still wears lucky Air Cadet ring!

Hutch's third book contains short stories of boys on B-17 Flying Fortress crews in deadly missions with the Eighth Air Force in World War II and stories of his own teenage combat experiences as radio/gunner on twenty missions with the Mighty Eighth.

Teenagers enlisted or were drafted, trained and went into combat before they could legally vote or buy a drink. They volunteered to fly in the Army's Air Cadet Program and became a part of the greatest air armada in the world. Most of the gunners on a bomber crew were teenagers and the average age of officers was twenty-four. Veterans' memoirs and diaries give amazing reports of fighter attacks, flak damage and those who survived being shot down out to become Prisoners of War. These youngsters manned the planes that bombed and destroyed Germany’s military and war industry. The price of victory was high, with an extreme loss of aircrews and planes. Eighth Air Force losses were among the highest of any military unit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*35 Missions, The Frank Boyle Story: The True Story of an American B-17 Ball Turret Gunner Over Europe During World War II *




  








#1 national bestseller on Amazon in SIX categories, including Biographies & Memoirs, Historical, Military & Wars, Branches, Air Force and Biographies, and Memoirs Reference & Collections.

Staff Sergeant Frank Boyle flew 35 bombing missions over Nazi-occupied Europe in World War II at a time when most American bomber crews weren’t surviving 12 missions. The courageous 6 to 8 hour flights of the Hell’s Angels, 303rd Bomb group of the 8th Air Force based in England became legendary for their destruction of Nazi Germany from 30,000 feet.

Boyle was a ball turret gunner positioned on the belly of the now celebrated B-17 bombers of the American Army Air Force. His job was to spot German fighters as they flew up from the ground, alert others and then shoot down the fighters with his two 50 caliber machine guns. Over 23,000 American airmen were killed in the air war over Europe during World War II. Frank, by his own admission, was one of the lucky ones.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/03/22.

Currently $3.

*Surviving Tenko: The Story of Margot Turner *




  







Margot Turner's tale of survival is so unusual and dramatic that it inspired the 1980s television series Tenko.

The cargo ship on which she was evacuated from Singapore in 1942 was shelled, leaving her on a makeshift raft with 16 other survivors. One by one they perished, leaving her alone, burnt black by the sun, and suffering from heat exhaustion and dehydration. Discovered by a Japanese destroyer and imprisoned on Banka Island, Turner was beaten and tortured, before being taken to the notorious Palembang jail. Here, crammed with murderers and rapists in a filthy cell, she spent six months, living in daily fear of joining the many who were noisily tortured and executed. 

In this, the first biography for 40 years, Penny Starns describes the often horrific, but occasionally heart-warming, experiences of this unbreakable woman who, not content with surviving the war, went on to become a brigadier and Chief Military Nurse. Using recently released material from The National Archives and Turner's own words, she re-analyses the Pacific conflict against a backdrop of one woman's incredible fortitude and strength, and brings the story of a remarkable woman to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/04/22.

Currently $2.

*Delta-v (A Delta-v Novel Book 1)*




  








The bestselling author of Daemon returns with a near-future technological thriller, in which a charismatic billionaire recruits a team of adventurers to launch the first deep space mining operation--a mission that could alter the trajectory of human civilization.

When itinerant cave diver James Tighe receives an invitation to billionaire Nathan Joyce's private island, he thinks it must be a mistake. But Tighe's unique skill set makes him a prime candidate for Joyce's high-risk venture to mine a near-earth asteroid--with the goal of kick-starting an entire off-world economy. The potential rewards and personal risks are staggering, but the competition is fierce and the stakes couldn't be higher.

Isolated and pushed beyond their breaking points, Tighe and his fellow twenty-first century adventurers--ex-soldiers, former astronauts, BASE jumpers, and mountain climbers--must rely on each other to survive not only the dangers of a multi-year expedition but the harsh realities of business in space. They're determined to transform humanity from an Earth-bound species to a space-faring one--or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Star Fox *




  








An intergalactic privateer resolves to rescue a human space colony taken captive by alien aggressors

An outpost located at the edge of the galaxy, New Europe has been overrun by the Aleriona, a hostile alien race that resents humanity’s incursion into deep space. Fearing a wider war, the World Federation on Earth is hesitant to respond to the outrage, especially since the invaders claim the colonists have already been killed. But ex–navy captain Gunnar Heim refuses to believe there’s no one left—and he’s convinced that what happened to New Europe is only the beginning of the Aleriona’s intergalactic aggression.

The cowardly Terran government refusing to act, Gunnar takes matters into his own hands. Assembling a crew of able volunteers, he prepares to pilot the spaceship Star Fox and confront a relentless foe light years from Earth.

Nominated for the Nebula Award, The Star Fox is a magnificent space opera adventure that confirms Poul Anderson’s standing as one of the premier science fiction authors of the twentieth century—not only a contemporary of such luminaries as Asimov, Heinlein, Herbert, and Clarke, but every bit their equal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Night Eternal (The Strain Trilogy Book 3) *




  







The stunning New York Times bestselling vampire saga that author Dan Simmons (Drood, The Terror) calls, “an unholy spawn of I Am Legend out of ‘Salem’s Lot,” concludes with The Night Eternal. The magnificent, if monstrously warped brainchild of cinematic horror master Guillermo del Toro (Pan’s Labyrinth, Hellboy) and Chuck Hogan—whose novel Prince of Thieves, was praised as, “one of the 10 best books of the year” by Stephen King—The Night Eternal begins where The Strain and The Fall left off: with the last remnants of humankind enslaved by the vampire masters in a world forever shrouded by nuclear winter. Still, a small band of the living fights on in the shadows, in the final book of the ingenious dark fantasy trilogy that Newsweek says is, “good enough to make us break that vow to swear off vampire stories.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dance of the Winnebagos (Jackrabbit Junction Humorous Mystery Book 1)*




  







When Claire's grandfather and his army buddies converge in the Arizona desert, it's her thankless job to keep them out of trouble with the opposite sex. But when she finds a human leg bone and partners with a reluctant geotechnician to dig up secrets from the past, trouble finds her. If she doesn't stop digging, she could wind up dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Moonlight Mill Murders of Steubenville, Ohio (True Crime) *




  








“Guy is not only a historian but a longtime police officer in Ohio, bringing firsthand knowledge of the criminal justice system” to the Phantom Killer tale (Crime Capsule).

Prohibition ended on December 5, 1933, and Steubenville hoped that its reputation as “Little Chicago” would end with it. That hope was short-lived when, eight weeks later, the Phantom Killer made his midnight debut. Under the glow of a full moon, in the mill yards of Steubenville’s Wheeling Steel Plant, the killer ambushed a rail worker, shooting him five times. The Steubenville Police Department, Jefferson County Sheriff’s Department and Wheeling Steel Mill Police joined forces in the New Year to find the Phantom before he took another victim. The strongest of millworkers on the midnight shift began to arm themselves, wondering who would be next. As the investigation wore on, Steubenville was once again thrust into the national spotlight as the Phantom’s reign of terror continued. Local historian Susan M. Guy delves into one of the city’s most infamous crimes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Perfect Mother: Absolutely Chilling Domestic Thriller with a Heart-stopping Twist (The Secrets of Suburbia Book 6) *




  








A picture is worth a thousand words—and every one is a lie in this gripping psychological suspense thriller.

Laurie Miller is left in utter shock when her husband vanishes without a trace, leaving her with a stack of bills she can’t pay. As the lonely days stretch into weeks with no reappearance or body resurfacing, the stay-at-home mom accepts a photography job from a former sorority sister, and current Instagram sensation, and returns to her Milwaukee roots—and the trauma she thought she’d escaped.

Her college days left her with scars no camera can capture, and Laurie’s old OCD coping mechanisms creep in as she navigates the frightening new life of single motherhood. But becoming a personal photographer to a popular Instagram-Mom is helping Laurie provide for her daughter like any good mother should. She just never expected her daughter to become the center of so much attention.

As the world of celebrity influencers feed her insecurities, Laurie realizes she’s not only lost her husband but now is losing the love of her only child. Arguments ensue. Accidental injuries surface. Allegations of neglect and endangerment are flung her way. But when Laurie’s daughter goes missing, a twisted scheme thrusts the past into the glaring light of the present.

And this time, her daughter’s life is at stake.

Bestselling domestic noir author Jo Crow invites you to hunt for the truth in this shocking psychological thriller with gripping suspense and a breathtaking twist that will keep you up at night...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Perfect Stranger: An absolutely gripping psychological thriller that will have you hooked *




  








Two marriages. Three little lies. Someone’s going to die…

I hold my breath as my handsome husband walks through the door. I’ve planned the perfect surprise birthday party for him. Our friends are gathered and the champagne is flowing. But when I catch the look in his deep brown eyes, I realise I’ve got this horribly wrong.

All evening my stomach is churning. And I can’t help but notice Danielle Baines speaking with Aiden. With her salon-styled hair, diamonds glittering on her ring finger and married to a rich businessman she has the kind of lifestyle I can only dream of. I’ve never liked her. And I know the feeling is mutual.

So why is she here and what is she saying to my husband?

Now it’s the end of the party and the man I love is confessing a secret that shocks me to the core. But it’s not what I was afraid of. It’s much worse.

He says we have to take our son and leave the place we call home because our lives are in danger.

I thought I knew everything about my husband. But suddenly he feels like a stranger. Should I trust him with my life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Demon Code: A totally gripping, edge-of-your-seat action and adventure thriller (Joe Mason, Book 2) *




  








An impossible heist. An ancient code. A deadly race against time…

High in the Italian alps, cut off from the outside world, sits a chapel battered by winds and icy blizzards. The priests who guard this sacred place have sworn to protect the dangerous treasure that lies within their walls.

But when Joe Mason and his team are called to the remote church, they find its ancient stones reduced to rubble, the priests murdered in cold blood and their precious cargo stolen.

As Mason pursues the thieves across continents and dangerous waters, he wonders what incredible secret the priests laid down their lives for… And if he can recover it before it claims more innocent victims, and brings the downfall of civilisation as we know it…

An edge-of-your-seat, action packed blockbuster adventure that will leave you breathless. Fans of Jack Reacher and Dan Brown will be hooked from the very first page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Thing with Feathers: The Surprising Lives of Birds and What They Reveal About Being Human*




  








An entertaining and profound look at the lives of birds, illuminating their surprising world—and deep connection with humanity.

Birds are highly intelligent animals, yet their intelligence is dramatically different from our own and has been little understood. As we learn more about the secrets of bird life, we are unlocking fascinating insights into memory, relationships, game theory, and the nature of intelligence itself.

The Thing with Feathers explores the astonishing homing abilities of pigeons, the good deeds of fairy-wrens, the influential flocking abilities of starlings, the deft artistry of bowerbirds, the extraordinary memories of nutcrackers, the lifelong loves of albatrosses, and other mysteries—revealing why birds do what they do, and offering a glimpse into our own nature.

Drawing deep from personal experience, cutting-edge science, and colorful history, Noah Strycker spins captivating stories about the birds in our midst and shares the startlingly intimate coexistence of birds and humans. With humor, style, and grace, he shows how our view of the world is often, and remarkably, through the experience of birds. You’ve never read a book about birds like this one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Natural History *




  








A beautiful guide to Earth's wildlife and natural history, including its rocks, minerals, animals, plants, fungi, microorganisms and more!

Introducing The Natural History Book - a complete guide to the nature and wildlife of our world and written by a worldwide team of natural history experts. In the 11 years since the book was originally released, thousands of new species have been identified, and new revelations have redrawn the tree of life.

Already featuring galleries of more than 5,000 species, The Natural History Book has since been updated to include dynamic discoveries such as the olinguito (the "kitty bear" of the Andean cloud forest), and a new species of deep-sea Bolosoma glass sponge photographed by the NOAA Ship Okeanos Explorer, alongside a reorganization of the groups of living things to reflect the latest scientific understanding.

Explore each and every page of this stunning nature book to discover:


A full-color gallery of over 5,000 species
Over 500 rocks, minerals and fossils are featured throughout
Includes a glossary of important natural history terms
-Specially-commissioned photographs showcase wildlife in close-up detail

This treasure-trove of natural history is accompanied with easy-to-read, accessible information and beautifully-striking imagery, making it a riveting reference guide to pass down for generations to come. The only book to offer a complete visual survey of all kingdoms of life, this nature book for adults is the perfect addition to every family bookshelf, as well as an ideal gift for the nature, animal and plant lover in your life! Gardeners, hikers, and visitors to wildlife parks and natural history museums alike would also love this niche nature book, which also doubles up as the perfect coffee table book.

Split into 6 core chapters, covering Living Earth, Minerals, Rocks and Fossils, Microscopic Life, Plants, Fungi, and Animals - there truly is something for everyone to explore, love and learn. From granites to grape vines, from microbes to mammals, The Natural History Book is the ultimate celebration of the diversity of the natural world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Captive Paradise: A History of Hawaii*




  








The most recent state to join the union, Hawaii is the only one to have once been a royal kingdom. After its "discovery" by Captain Cook in the late 18th Century, Hawaii was fought over by European powers determined to take advantage of its position as the crossroads of the Pacific. The arrival of the first missionaries marked the beginning of the struggle between a native culture with its ancient gods, sexual libertinism and rites of human sacrifice, and the rigid values of the Calvinists. While Hawaii's royal rulers adopted Christianity, they also fought to preserve their ancient ways. But the success of the ruthless American sugar barons sealed their fate and in 1893, the American Marines overthrew Lili'uokalani, the last queen of Hawaii.

James L. Haley's Captive Paradise is the story of King Kamehameha I, The Conqueror, who unified the islands through terror and bloodshed, but whose dynasty succumbed to inbreeding; of Gilded Age tycoons like Claus Spreckels who brilliantly outmaneuvered his competitors; of firebrand Lorrin Thurston, who was determined that Hawaii be ruled by whites; of President McKinley, who presided over the eventual annexation of the islands. Not for decades has there been such a vibrant and compelling portrait of an extraordinary place and its people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The First World War *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • The definitive account of the Great War from one of our most eminent military historians. "Elegantly written, clear, detailed, and omniscient.... Keegan is...perhaps the best military historian of our day." —The New York Times Book Review

The First World War created the modern world. A conflict of unprecedented ferocity, it abruptly ended the relative peace and prosperity of the Victorian era, unleashing such demons of the twentieth century as mechanized warfare and mass death. It also helped to usher in the ideas that have shaped our times—modernism in the arts, new approaches to psychology and medicine, radical thoughts about economics and society—and in so doing shattered the faith in rationalism and liberalism that had prevailed in Europe since the Enlightenment. 

The First World War probes the mystery of how a civilization at the height of its achievement could have propelled itself into such a ruinous conflict and takes us behind the scenes of the negotiations among Europe's crowned heads (all of them related to one another by blood) and ministers, and their doomed efforts to defuse the crisis. Keegan reveals how, by an astonishing failure of diplomacy and communication, a bilateral dispute grew to engulf an entire continent.

But the heart of Keegan's superb narrative is, of course, his analysis of the military conflict. With unequalled authority and insight, he recreates the nightmarish engagements whose names have become legend—Verdun, the Somme and Gallipoli among them—and sheds new light on the strategies and tactics employed, particularly the contributions of geography and technology. No less central to Keegan's account is the human aspect. He acquaints us with the thoughts of the intriguing personalities who oversaw the tragically unnecessary catastrophe—from heads of state like Russia's hapless tsar, Nicholas II, to renowned warmakers such as Haig, Hindenburg and Joffre. But Keegan reserves his most affecting personal sympathy for those whose individual efforts history has not recorded—"the anonymous millions, indistinguishably drab, undifferentially deprived of any scrap of the glories that by tradition made the life of the man-at-arms tolerable."

By the end of the war, three great empires—the Austro-Hungarian, the Russian and the Ottoman—had collapsed. But as Keegan shows, the devastation ex-tended over the entirety of Europe, and still profoundly informs the politics and culture of the continent today. His brilliant, panoramic account of this vast and terrible conflict is destined to take its place among the classics of world history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*World War 2 In Review No. 4 *




  








eBook Edition 2022

Contains these 14 articles on World War II topics:

(1) The Death of a Lady: The Aftermath of the Sinking of the Light Cruiser USS Helena CL-50

(2) A Jaundiced View of Tanks

(3) Alexander Archer Vandegrift: Medal of Honor Recipient

(4) The Last Patrol of the USS Wahoo

(5) Battle of the Bulge: General Gavin’s Report

(6) American and German Field Artillery in the Battle of the Bulge

(7) Escape from Death in a Wellington

( Dead-End Roads for the Japanese: Burma – Coral Sea – Midway

(9) French Airbase at Dijon

(10) To the Last Man, to the Last Round… Why? Stalingrad, November 1942-February 1943

(11) The Kamikaze Killers: USS Hugh W. Hadley and USS Evans

(12) The Libya Campaign of May-June 1942

(13) The Nazi “Kamikazes”: German Leaders Failed to Recognize a New Counteramphibious Tactic

(14) The Coast Artillery at Fort Monroe


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Phoenix 13: Americal Division Artillery Air Section Helicopters in Vietnam *




  








“An informative and colorful memoir about the role that observation helicopters played during the Vietnam War . . . Phoenix 13 delivers.” —The VVA Veteran

A collection of war stories closely based on the author’s experiences flying scout/observation helicopters in Vietnam. Storytelling was a daily evening occurrence for the solo scout pilots. These stories, called “TINS,” an irreverent pilot acronym for “this is no shit,” allowed the solo pilots to learn from each other’s experiences and mistakes. The TINS within this collection reveal the brotherhood that developed between pilots and their crew chiefs in combat. The solo pilots relied on their courage, swapping stories and a bit of luck to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/04/22.


Currently $3.

*The Royal Navy Wasp: An Operational & Retirement History*




  







This book tells the story of the first helicopter in the world designed from the outset to be deployed at sea, in Destroyers and Frigates. It is primarily based on the words of those who operated it. Designed from the outset to cope with the restricted space of a warship both for stowage and flight operations it proved an immediate success. Its original role was to act as a weapon carrier to launch torpedoes and depth charges on submarine contacts out of range of the parent ships weapons range. Soon, it also took on a second primary role of air to surface attack using wire guided missiles. The flexibility of the machine was such that it was able to conduct a plethora of secondary roles from visual search to collecting the all-important ships mail. Wherever the Royal Navy was deployed on operations a Wasp was there. The book has accounts of operations around the world particularly during the Cold War of the Seventies and the Falklands War where amongst other things it had the honour of being the first RN platform ever, to fire a guided missile at a surface target.However the story doesnt end there. Although the aircraft went out of service in the Royal Navy in 1988, it continued to operate with other navies around the world. To this day there are still several airworthy examples flying. The second part of the book gives accounts of these machines and brings the story of the Wasp completely up to date.


----------



## CS

$4

*Dark City: The Lost World of Film Noir (Revised and Expanded Edition) (Turner Classic Movies)*



  






*This revised and expanded edition of Eddie Muller's Dark City is a film noir lover's bible, taking readers on a tour of the urban landscape of the grim and gritty genre in a definitive, highly illustrated volume.*

Dark City expands with new chapters and a fresh collection of restored photos that illustrate the mythic landscape of the imagination. It's a place where the men and women who created film noir often find themselves dangling from the same sinister heights as the silver-screen avatars to whom they gave life. Eddie Muller, host of Turner Classic Movies' Noir Alley, takes readers on a spellbinding trip through treacherous terrain: Hollywood in the post-World War II years, where art, politics, scandal, style -- and brilliant craftsmanship -- produced a new approach to moviemaking, and a new type of cultural mythology.

*Other TCM deals - $2.99 each

Fright Favorites: 31 Movies to Haunt Your Halloween and Beyond (Turner Classic Movies)
*









Fright Favorites: 31 Movies to Haunt Your Halloween and Beyond (Turner Classic Movies) - Kindle edition by Skal, David J., Turner Classic Movies. Humor & Entertainment Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Fright Favorites: 31 Movies to Haunt Your Halloween and Beyond (Turner Classic Movies) - Kindle edition by Skal, David J., Turner Classic Movies. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading...



smile.amazon.com





*Christmas in the Movies: 30 Classics to Celebrate the Season (Turner Classic Movies)*










Christmas in the Movies: 30 Classics to Celebrate the Season (Turner Classic Movies) - Kindle edition by Arnold, Jeremy, Turner Classic Movies. Religion & Spirituality Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Christmas in the Movies: 30 Classics to Celebrate the Season (Turner Classic Movies) - Kindle edition by Arnold, Jeremy, Turner Classic Movies. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading...



smile.amazon.com





*The Essentials Vol. 2: 52 More Must-See Movies and Why They Matter (Turner Classic Movies)*










The Essentials Vol. 2: 52 More Must-See Movies and Why They Matter (Turner Classic Movies) - Kindle edition by Arnold, Jeremy, Turner Classic Movies, Mankiewicz, Ben. Humor & Entertainment Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


The Essentials Vol. 2: 52 More Must-See Movies and Why They Matter (Turner Classic Movies) - Kindle edition by Arnold, Jeremy, Turner Classic Movies, Mankiewicz, Ben. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and...



smile.amazon.com





*Summer Movies: 30 Sun-Drenched Classics (Turner Classic Movies)*









Summer Movies: 30 Sun-Drenched Classics (Turner Classic Movies) - Kindle edition by Malahy, John, Turner Classic Movies, Maltin, Leonard. Humor & Entertainment Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Summer Movies: 30 Sun-Drenched Classics (Turner Classic Movies) - Kindle edition by Malahy, John, Turner Classic Movies, Maltin, Leonard. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Summer...



smile.amazon.com





*Must-See Sci-fi: 50 Movies That Are Out of This World (Turner Classic Movies)*









Must-See Sci-fi: 50 Movies That Are Out of This World (Turner Classic Movies) - Kindle edition by De Forest, Sloan, Turner Classic Movies, Corman, Roger. Humor & Entertainment Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Must-See Sci-fi: 50 Movies That Are Out of This World (Turner Classic Movies) - Kindle edition by De Forest, Sloan, Turner Classic Movies, Corman, Roger. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while...



smile.amazon.com





*Turner Classic Movies Cinematic Cities: New York: The Big Apple on the Big Screen*








Amazon.com: Turner Classic Movies Cinematic Cities: New York: The Big Apple on the Big Screen eBook : Blauvelt, Christian, Turner Classic Movies: Kindle Store


Buy Turner Classic Movies Cinematic Cities: New York: The Big Apple on the Big Screen: Read Kindle Store Reviews - Amazon.com



smile.amazon.com


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/05/22.

Currently $2.

*A Coming of Age *




  








The children of Tigris have extraordinary telekinetic gifts—but are these special powers a blessing or a curse?

On Tigris, children develop telekinesis beginning at the age of five. By the time they’re pre-teens, though, their special abilities peak, then slip away as they reach maturity. Being able to “teek” gives them power—even over most adults—until they gradually become regular teenagers, no longer special, no longer with authority and status. Some handle the Transition better than others. Lisa Duncan always thought she’d mature gracefully, but at age fourteen, and close to losing her abilities, she’s confused and uncertain about what the future will bring. That is, until she gets drawn into the experimental plan of Dr. Matthew Jarvis, whose scientific discovery may alter Tigrin society forever. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Exigency *




  








"A highly recommended, character-driven sci-fi novel in the tradition of Robert A. Heinlein." -Kirkus Reviews

Nine brilliant scientists travel light years on a one-way trip to an Earth-like planet. Their mission is to study from orbit the two species of intelligent lifeforms on the surface. The first: an isolated people embarking on civilization and building their world’s first city. The second: a brutal race of massive predators, spread thick and still growing across the dominant landmass—destined to breed and eat their way to extinction within a few centuries.

After eight years of observation, disaster strikes the orbiting station and only two crewmembers eject successfully. Drifting down through a dark alien sky, the pair realizes their escape pod launched not toward the safety of the city, but to the other side of the planet, touching down deep inside a land no human could possibly survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Camouflage *




  








A missing man, a new police chief and an unexpected New England town mystery. When Sean Dermott, the newly appointed police chief, sees the report that a popular local high school coach is missing, his growing fascination with the alluring Vanessa Strauss, who reported the disappearance, makes him determined to solve the case. The investigation leads him and his team deep into Quarry Head Park, a local scenic preserve with nature trails and expansive views. There is no sign of the missing man, but what he does find terrifies him to the core.

From the depths of the park, a deadly prehistoric looking creature emerges, attacks swiftly and silently, leaving devastation in its wake. In the chaos which follows, it is up to Chief Dermott and a team of scientists to fight for balance by ensuring the safety of his town and preserving this remarkable discovery.

He will risk his career, his reputation and even his own life to stand by what he believes to be right. The question is, will he succeed, or will all be lost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Happily Ali After: An Other Fairly True Tales *




  








“Wentworth spins hilarious tales of parenting, relationships and, yes, getting older.” — People

The actress, comedian, media darling, and New York Times bestselling author picks up where she left off in Ali in Wonderland, dissecting modern life—and this time, on a mission of self-improvement—in a series of laugh-out-loud comic vignettes.

Moved by a particularly inspirational tweet one day, Ali Wentworth resolves to live by the pithy maxims she discovers in her feeds. What begins as a sort of self-help project quickly turns into something far grander—and increasingly funnier—as the tweets she once viewed with irony become filled with increasing metaphysical importance. And thus begins her “Unhappiness Project.”

It’s not long before Ali expands her self-improvement quest to include parenting, relationship, fitness (or lack thereof), and dieting advice. The results are painfully (at times literally) clear: when it comes to self-help, sometimes you should leave it to the professionals.

At once endearing and hilarious, thoughtful and absurd, Happily Ali After is a thoroughly entertaining collection from “the girlfriend you want to have a glass of wine with, the one who makes you laugh because she sees the funny and the absurd in everything” (Huffington Post).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*How to Make Love to a Despot: An Alternative Foreign Policy for the Twenty-First Century *




  








After generations of foreign policy failures, the United States can finally try to make the world safer—not by relying on utopian goals but by working pragmatically with nondemocracies.

Since the end of the Second World War, the United States has sunk hundreds of billions of dollars into foreign economies in the hope that its investments would help remake the world in its own image—or, at the very least, make the world “safe for democracy.” So far, the returns have been disappointing, to say the least. Pushing for fair and free elections in undemocratic countries has added to the casualty count, rather than taken away from it, and trying to eliminate corruption entirely has precluded the elimination of some of the worst forms of corruption. In the Middle East, for example, post-9/11 interventionist campaigns in Afghanistan and Iraq have proved to be long, costly, and, worst of all, ineffective.

Witnessing the failure of the utopian vision of a world full of market-oriented democracies, many observers, both on the right and the left, have begun to embrace a dystopian vision in which the United States can do nothing and save no one. Accordingly, calls to halt all assistance in undemocratic countries have grown louder. But, as Stephen D. Krasner explains, this cannot be an option: weak and poorly governed states pose a threat to our stability. In the era of nuclear weapons and biological warfare, ignoring troubled countries puts millions of American lives at risk.

“The greatest challenge for the United States now,” Krasner writes, “is to identify a set of policies that lie between the utopian vision that all countries can be like the United States . . . and the dystopian view that nothing can be done.” He prescribes a pragmatic new course of policy. Drawing on decades of research, he makes the case for “good enough governance”—governance that aims for better security, better health, limited economic growth, and some protection of human rights. To this end, Krasner proposes working with despots to promote growth.

In a world where a single terrorist can kill thousands or even hundreds of thousands of people, the United States does not have the luxury of idealistically ignoring the rest of the world. But it cannot remake the world in its own image either. Instead, it must learn how to make love to despots.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Book of Two Ways: A Novel *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • From the author of Small Great Things and A Spark of Light comes a “powerful” (The Washington Post) novel about the choices that alter the course of our lives.

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY MARIE CLAIRE

Everything changes in a single moment for Dawn Edelstein. She’s on a plane when the flight attendant makes an announcement: Prepare for a crash landing. She braces herself as thoughts flash through her mind. The shocking thing is, the thoughts are not of her husband but of a man she last saw fifteen years ago: Wyatt Armstrong.

Dawn, miraculously, survives the crash, but so do all the doubts that have suddenly been raised. She has led a good life. Back in Boston, there is her husband, Brian, their beloved daughter, and her work as a death doula, in which she helps ease the transition between life and death for her clients.

But somewhere in Egypt is Wyatt Armstrong, who works as an archaeologist unearthing ancient burial sites, a career Dawn once studied for but was forced to abandon when life suddenly intervened. And now, when it seems that fate is offering her second chances, she is not as sure of the choice she once made.

After the crash landing, the airline ensures that the survivors are seen by a doctor, then offers transportation to wherever they want to go. The obvious destination is to fly home, but she could take another path: return to the archaeological site she left years before, reconnect with Wyatt and their unresolved history, and maybe even complete her research on The Book of Two Ways—the first known map of the afterlife.

As the story unfolds, Dawn’s two possible futures unspool side by side, as do the secrets and doubts long buried with them. Dawn must confront the questions she’s never truly asked: What does a life well lived look like? When we leave this earth, what do we leave behind? Do we make choices . . . or do our choices make us? And who would you be if you hadn’t turned out to be the person you are right now?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Renovated to Death (A Domestic Partners in Crime Mystery Book 1)*




  








Real-life domestic partners and stars and producers of the new hit reality home renovation show Domestic Partners, bestselling mystery author Peter “PJ” Penwell and actor JP Broadway are enjoying work and life in their sleepy Detroit suburb of Pleasant Woods—until a suspicious death makes an unscripted appearance . . .

After a successful first season of Domestic Partners chronicling the renovation of their historic Craftsman Colonial, Peter and JP are taking on a renovation of a local Tudor Revival inherited by identical twin brothers Terry and Tom Cash. But linoleum floors and a pink-tiled bathroom aren’t the only unwelcome surprises awaiting inside the house . . .

Just as the show is set to start filming, Peter and JP discover Tom Cash dead at the foot of the house’s staircase. And when the police ruling changes from accidental death to homicide, the list of suspects grows fast. Could the killer be the crabby next-door-neighbor, the Realtor ex-boyfriend, the bartender ex-boyfriend, the other, much younger, ex-boyfriend, or even renovation-reluctant brother, Terry? And what’s that awful smell coming from the basement? Now Peter’s mystery writer skills, and JP’s experience as the former star of a cop show, will be put to the test—as will their relationship while they uncover the secrets of the house and its owners. With a killer on the loose, this is one fixer upper that may prove deadly . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Inconvenience Gone: The Short Tragic Life of Brandon Sims *




  








The true story of a young boy’s disappearance and his mother’s dark secret from the author of Sharkeyes.

What happened to Brandon Sims? The four-year-old was last seen since July 3, 1992, attending a birthday party with his twenty-year-old mother, Michelle Jones. After that night, Brandon was never seen again, and his body has never been found.

Jones was employed, confident, talented, smart, assertive and involved in many community activities in Indianapolis, Indiana. For years she told some of her friends that Brandon was living with his father and others that he was staying with his grandmother in another state. Brandon’s father had been in jail and came looking for his son when he was released. Michelle’s shocked friends confronted her, and she confessed that Brandon was dead. She repeated her story to a detective, after she admitted herself to the local psych unit. Days later she checked out of the unit and refused to reveal the location of Brandon’s body. She was sure she had gotten away with murder…


And she would have except the detective didn’t believe her story. With the help of a novice prosecutor, he would soon discover truth is stranger than fiction where Santeria curses, the law, and politics are only a few of obstacles to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Don't Trust Her *




  






*It all starts with a little blackmail...*


The blackmail letter reads, I know what you’ve done.

Court Lane has worked hard to create her fairytale life—loving and trusting husband, well-adjusted kids, safe neighborhood. So when the letter arrives at her doorstep, the message is clear—pay up or have your world destroyed. With nowhere to turn, Court succumbs to the blackmailer’s demands. But she can’t forget about the letter. It haunts her.

A girls’ trip offers the perfect distraction. She and her three closest friends head to a remote cabin in the Appalachians for a weekend full of massages and wine. But the fun comes to an abrupt end when an unexpected ice storm strands them without electricity and phones. And then one friend never wakes up.

It looks like an accident. But as the storm rages outside cutting off any chance of escape, and secrets start to spill—secrets related to the blackmail letter—Court discovers her friends aren’t who she thinks they are. And maybe, just maybe, her friend didn’t die accidentally at all. Perhaps she was murdered.

Now, Court must decide who's lying, who's telling the truth, and who can be trusted. Otherwise, she could be the next to die. After all, best friends can be killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*A Face to Die For (Eve Duncan) *




  








Eve Duncan attempts to unearth one of history’s most intriguing lost secrets in this adventure ripped from the pages of Greek mythology, by #1 New York Times bestselling author Iris Johansen.

Archaeologist Riley Smith has been obsessed with Helen of Troy since she was a small girl, trailing her professor father all over the world in search of the tomb of the world’s most beautiful woman. Professor Smith put his life on the line to prove that, instead of a myth, Helen had been a living, breathing queen.

Riley seeks the help of forensic sculptor Eve Duncan, who has the unusual skills necessary to recreate the face that launched a thousand ships—revealing Helen’s true appearance for the first time in history. But convincing Eve to take on the challenge will be difficult because her efforts could come at great personal risk to her and her family…

Tomb raiders have murdered Riley’s father, and now she is more determined than ever to reach the burial site first, avenge his death, and enlist Eve’s aid. Also on hand to help is dashing fixer and treasure hunter Michael Cade, but could he have his own secret agenda when it comes to finding Helen?

Now both Riley and Eve are in danger and in a race across one of the most remote parts of the world. All they have is their trust in each other and their belief in a dream as they hunt for Helen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cari Mora: A Novel *




  








A resilient young woman must outwit a sadistic psychopath in this pulse-pounding thriller from the author of The Silence of the Lambs, a "master still at the top of his strange and chilling form" (Wall Street Journal).

Twenty-five million dollars in cartel gold lies hidden beneath a mansion on the Miami Beach waterfront. Ruthless men have tracked it for years. Leading the pack is Hans-Peter Schneider. Driven by unspeakable appetites, he makes a living fleshing out the violent fantasies of other, richer men.

Cari Mora, caretaker of the house, has escaped from the violence in her native country. She stays in Miami on a wobbly Temporary Protected Status, subject to the iron whim of ICE. She works at many jobs to survive. Beautiful, marked by war, Cari catches the eye of Hans-Peter as he closes in on the treasure. But Cari Mora has surprising skills, and her will to survive has been tested before.

Monsters lurk in the crevices between male desire and female survival. No other writer in the last century has conjured those monsters with more terrifying brilliance than Thomas Harris. Cari Mora, his sixth novel, is the long-awaited return of an American master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Okinawa: This is the Future of War (Future War Book 4) *




  








"Tom Clancy Fans will be pleased.” Publishers Weekly STAR

In 1942 US Fighting Tigers squadron commander John Chen comes face to face with his enemy, Japanese pilot, Tadao Kato. Ninety years later, in 2033, their great grandchildren are serving on the same side as part of Operation Red Dove, the first joint naval exercises between China and Japan to mark the signing of a new Sino-Japanese mutual defense treaty.

China is determined to forge a new empire in the East with Japan by its side. Its determination is about to be put to the test.

"BEST POLITICAL THRILLER 2020 READERS' FAVORITE BOOK AWARDS"
"A fast-paced, action-packed political thriller that will have you on the edge of your seat."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*One Rough Man: A Spy Thriller (Pike Logan Thriller Book 1) *




  








The first Pike Logan novel from New York Times bestselling author Brad Taylor.

They call it the Taskforce. Commissioned at the highest level of the U.S. government. Protected from the prying eyes of Congress and the media. Designed to operate outside the bounds of U.S. law. Trained to exist on the ragged edge of human capability.

Pike Logan was the most successful operator on the Taskforce, his instincts and talents unrivaled—until personal tragedy permanently altered his outlook on the world. Pike knows what the rest of the country might not want to admit: The real threat isn’t from any nation, any government, any terrorist group. The real threat is one or two men, controlled by ideology, operating independently, in possession of a powerful weapon.

Buried in a stack of intercepted chatter is evidence of two such men. The transcripts are scheduled for analysis in three months. The attack is mere days away. It is their bad luck that they’re about to cross paths with Pike Logan. Because Pike Logan has nothing left to lose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lethal Force: Axel Blaze Thriller Book 2 *




  









“I’ve dealt with lots of dangerous men, men like you, who kill people over nothing. But sometimes, they mess with the wrong guy.”

Ex-deputy US Marshal Axel Blaze knows how to deal with dangerous men. A background in the special forces and the US Marshals has made him a tactical fighter and lethal opponent. Following the successful debut of Blaze Returns, Bill Runner is back with the second novel in the Axel Blaze thriller series. The fast-paced, brutal action in the series is attracting fans of thriller novels worldwide.

When Blaze takes out a Mexican cartel’s operations in Nevada, the cartel sends hitmen after him and everyone he cares about. Bad move. What the cartel doesn’t realize is, it has messed with a Lethal Force.

Blaze will go after them. Put the fear of death in them. Before striking back. Hard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Portrait of an Unknown Woman: A Novel *




  








In a spellbinding new masterpiece by #1 New York Times bestselling author Daniel Silva, Gabriel Allon undertakes a high-stakes search for the greatest art forger who ever lived

Legendary spy and art restorer Gabriel Allon has at long last severed ties with Israeli intelligence and settled quietly in Venice, the only place where he has ever truly known peace. His beautiful wife, Chiara, has taken over the day-to-day management of the Tiepolo Restoration Company, and their two young children are discreetly enrolled in a neighborhood scuola elementare. For his part, Gabriel spends his days wandering the streets and canals of the watery city, bidding farewell to the demons of his tragic, violent past.

But when the eccentric London art dealer Julian Isherwood asks Gabriel to investigate the circumstances surrounding the rediscovery and lucrative sale of a centuries-old painting, he is drawn into a deadly game of cat and mouse where nothing is as it seems.

Gabriel soon discovers that the work in question, a portrait of an unidentified woman attributed to Sir Anthony van Dyck, is almost certainly a fiendishly clever fake. To find the mysterious figure who painted it—and uncover a multibillion-dollar fraud at the pinnacle of the art world—Gabriel conceives one of the most elaborate deceptions of his career. If it is to succeed, he must become the very mirror image of the man he seeks: the greatest art forger the world has ever known.

Stylish, sophisticated, and ingeniously plotted, Portrait of an Unknown Woman is a wildly entertaining journey through the dark side of the art world—a place where unscrupulous dealers routinely deceive their customers and deep-pocketed investors treat great paintings as though they were just another asset class to be bought and sold at a profit. From its elegant opening to the shocking twists of its climax, the novel is a tour de force of storytelling and one of the finest pieces of heist fiction ever written. And it is still more proof that, when it comes to international intrigue and suspense, Daniel Silva has no equal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Herbal Allies: My Journey with Plant Medicine *




  






Twenty plants, including familiar trees like the aspen, birch, spruce, and poplar, as well as lesser-known plants like Labrador tea, cow parsnip, and buffalo berry, form the soul of herbalist Robert Rogers’s medicine kit. Herbal Allies chronicles the journey that led Rogers to become an herbalist and shares his deep knowledge of the plants that shaped his practice. The author weaves personal experience, observations, knowledge from indigenous healers, and many years of expertise from his practice as a professional herbalist and clinical professor to present a unique and fascinating narrative that not only limns one man's vital connection to plants but also provides invaluable information on effectively using plant medicine for the prevention and treatment of a variety of health conditions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Answers to Questions You've Never Asked: Explaining the 'What If' in Science, Geography and the Absurd*




  








The #1 bestselling trivia collection with bizarre facts to entertain you for hours, from the creator of YouTube’s RealLifeLore.


Where can I move to so that I’m never tempted by McDonald’s again?
How far into the Pacific does Trump’s wall stretch?
If Plato came back to life, what would he think of modern democracy?
Why do all empires fail?
Who decides what countries are allowed to participate in the Olympics?
What makes Finland so great?
 
When you take the most absurd parts of history, science, economics, and geography, you end up with a pretty confusing picture of humanity. Why do we have borders, what’s the furthest you can get from the ocean, how do you qualify as a country, and why did Vikings wear those silly helmets? These are just a few of the strange questions that bounce around the head of YouTube sensation Joseph Pisenti, aka RealLifeLore.

In his debut book, Pisenti explores the nonsensical humor of the universe with in-depth analysis of empires, economies, and ecosystems as he helps answer the ridiculous. Why, you ask? Because someone has to. Using line drawings, graphs, and charts, Pisenti not only details the absurd—he also provides explanations on why things are . . . and why they aren’t.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Prince Who Would Be King: The Life and Death of Henry Stuart *




  








Henry Stuart’s life is the last great forgotten Jacobean tale. Shadowed by the gravity of the Thirty Years’ War and the huge changes taking place across Europe in seventeenth-century society, economy, politics and empire, his life was visually and verbally gorgeous.

*NOW THE SUBJECT OF BBC2 DOCUMENTARY The Best King We Never Had*

Henry Stuart, Prince of Wales was once the hope of Britain. Eldest son to James VI of Scotland, James I of England, Henry was the epitome of heroic Renaissance princely virtue, his life set against a period about as rich and momentous as any.

Educated to rule, Henry was interested in everything. His court was awash with leading artists, musicians, writers and composers such as Ben Jonson and Inigo Jones. He founded a royal art collection of European breadth, amassed a vast collection of priceless books, led grand renovations of royal palaces and mounted operatic, highly politicised masques.

But his ambitions were even greater. He embraced cutting-edge science, funded telescopes and automata, was patron of the North West Passage Company and wanted to sail through the barriers of the known world to explore new continents. He reviewed and modernised Britain’s naval and military capacity and in his advocacy for the colonisation of North America he helped to transform the world.

At his death aged only eighteen, and considering himself to be as much a European as British, he was preparing to stake his claim to be the next leader of Protestant Christendom in the struggle to resist a resurgent militant Catholicism.

In this rich and lively book, Sarah Fraser seeks to restore Henry to his place in history. Set against the bloody traumas of the Thirty Years’ War, the writing of the King James Bible, the Gunpowder Plot and the dark tragedies pouring from Shakespeare’s quill, Henry’s life is the last great forgotten Jacobean tale: the story of a man who, had he lived, might have saved Britain from King Charles I, his spaniels and the Civil War with its appalling loss of life his misrule engendered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Inventing a Nation: Washington, Adams, Jefferson (Icons of America)*




  








This New York Times bestseller offers “an unblinking view of our national heroes by one who cherishes them, warts and all” (New York Review of Books).

In Inventing a Nation, National Book Award winner Gore Vidal transports the reader into the minds, the living rooms (and bedrooms), the convention halls, and the salons of George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, John Adams, and others. We come to know these men, through Vidal’s splendid prose, in ways we have not up to now—their opinions of each other, their worries about money, their concerns about creating a viable democracy. Vidal brings them to life at the key moments of decision in the birthing of our nation. He also illuminates the force and weight of the documents they wrote, the speeches they delivered, and the institutions of government by which we still live. More than two centuries later, America is still largely governed by the ideas championed by this triumvirate.

The author of Burr and Lincoln, one of the master stylists of American literature and most acute observers of American life, turns his immense literary and historiographic talent to a portrait of these formidable men


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Master Presidential History in 1 Minute a Day *




  








This crash course in presidential history offers essential facts and fascinating trivia about every US chief executive from Washington to Trump.

How many US presidents were Founding Brothers? Who decided on America’s gold standard? What was Lincoln’s nickname?

Acclaimed historian Dan Roberts—host of radio’s A Moment in Time—takes readers on a fun and informative romp through more than two hundred years of our presidential past. With just one minute a day, you can master all the essential facts of America’s greatest leaders, policies, conflicts, trivia, and more!

Packed with full-color photographs, paintings, and lively mini essays, Master Presidential History in 1 Minute a Day is the perfect armchair companion for history lovers and learners alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*In the Kingdom of Ice: The Grand and Terrible Polar Voyage of the USS Jeannette *




  






NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A white-knuckle tale of polar exploration and heroism in the Gilded Age from the New York Times bestselling author of Ghost Soldiers. • “A splendid book in every way…a marvelous nonfiction thriller.” —The Wall Street Journal

On July 8, 1879, Captain George Washington De Long and his team of thirty-two men set sail from San Francisco on the USS Jeanette.

Heading deep into uncharted Arctic waters, they carried the aspirations of a young country burning to be the first nation to reach the North Pole. Two years into the harrowing voyage, the Jeannette's hull was breached by an impassable stretch of pack ice, forcing the crew to abandon ship amid torrents of rushing water. Hours later, the ship had sunk below the surface, marooning the men a thousand miles north of Siberia, where they faced a terrifying march with minimal supplies across the endless ice pack.

Enduring everything from snow blindness and polar bears to ferocious storms and labyrinths of ice, the crew battled madness and starvation as they struggled desperately to survive. With thrilling twists and turns, In The Kingdom of Ice is a spellbinding tale of heroism and determination in the most brutal place on Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*At the Heart of the Reich: The Secret Diary of Hitler's Army Adjutant *




  








A revealing account of Hitler’s thoughts and actions throughout World War II from one of his closest aides.

Major Gerhard Engel was Hitler's army adjutant from 1938 to 1943. During his years with Hitler, Engel kept a diary. After the war, he added material to shed further light on certain events, military and political decisions, and Hitler's attitude to particular problems. His diary covers the decision-making process behind crucial military actions, including the annexation of Austria, the invasion of Czechoslovakia, and the war against Russia. He also addresses intrigue within Hitler's inner circle and his casual conversations with other key Nazi figures.

At the Heart of the Reich sheds important light on the Fuhrer's core beliefs. It includes the statement made by Hitler in 1941, “I am now as before a Catholic.” It also details his views on German Jews and dwells on the extent to which they served in the Wehrmacht. Engel also addresses the deportation of Jews from Salonika and Hitler's order to Himmler to select a destination, the details of which Hitler was apparently unconcerned with. The final part of the diary is mostly devoted to the war against Russia. Engel's reports confirm that the master plan was to take Leningrad and Rostov, then close pincers behind Moscow. The plan was frustrated by senior army commanders'’ lack of enthusiasm and Hitler's failure to exert firm leadership. Engel depicts Hitler as a vacillating, contrary man. It is not unlikely that this encouraged his generals to impose themselves and argue their plan to rush Moscow, which ultimately contributed to the defeat of the Third Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ghost Force: The Secret History of the SAS *




  








The definitive history of the SAS

Between the onset of peace and persistent opposition in certain circles, in the autumn of 1945 the original SAS was disbanded. Less than two years later the Malayan Emergency exposed how unprepared the British Army was not only for jungle warfare, but for unconventional warfare in general. It was a niche that needed filling, and so Mike Calvert – the man who had been forced to preside over the disbandment – was able to breathe life into the Regiment once more.

Able to adapt, improvise and refine their techniques to face the most hostile of environments, the SAS forged a reputation as the world’s premier special forces unit. In order to fully appreciate the importance of the SAS and its contribution from 1947 to the Gulf War, Ken Connor places the Regiment’s history within the wider, political context. Compiled from personal experience and the eye-witness accounts, Connor reveals SAS involvement in the Falklands War and the Gulf War and their operations against the IRA in Gibraltar.

First published in 1998, Ghost Force remains both thrilling and eye-opening, including a fascinating insight into how Connor felt the SAS should adapt for the twenty-first century. This is the definitive history of the Regiment written by an ex-SAS soldier of 23 years' experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Stirling Work: The true story of the SAS Rogue Heroes 1941-1945 (World War Two) *




  








The SAS was born under the leadership of David Stirling in the Libyan desert in July 1941 often called the ‘Originals.’ Other legends such as Jock Lewes and Paddy Maine were pivotal in the early success of the SAS rouge heroes. The very first SAS raid ended without a single hit on the enemy, along with 34 men dead, injured or missing; only 21 returned to base.

Using their motto ‘Who Dares Wins’ the SAS continued to dare with big losses and small gains. In North Africa, the SAS became a nuisance to the enemy. Many aircraft were shot up and airfields temporarily put out of action. In terms of the bigger picture these actions were mere pinpricks than devastating blows but effected moral and security. What the SAS did do during World War Two was to revolutionize the way wars could be fought.

What was learnt in those early years of the SAS, proved invaluable for setting up techniques and tactics that are still relevant today. David Stirling’s thoughts along with Jock Lewes were to throw out standard military tactics – the SAS was trained to use improvisation rather than follow set military doctrine. Through success and failure the legendary SAS has set the blueprint for other special forces to follow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Men Against Fire: The Problem of Battle Command *




  








Men Against Fire, first published in 1947 (and updated in 1961), is an in-depth analysis of military leadership and infantry tactics, with numerous recommendations to improve the effectiveness of ground troops in combat situations. The psychology of combat (e.g., chapters “Why Men Fight” and “Men Under Fire”) is also examined by Marshall, himself a veteran of World War I and a combat historian during World War II.

S.L.A. "Slam" Marshall was a veteran of World War I and a combat historian during World War II. He startled the military and civilian world in 1947 by announcing that, in an average infantry company, no more than one in four soldiers actually fired their weapons while in contact with the enemy. His contention was based on interviews he conducted immediately after combat in both the European and Pacific theaters of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Operational Tenets Of Generals Heinz Guderian And George S. Patton, Jr *




  








This study is an historical analysis of the operational methods of two men who commanded large military formations with great success during World War II: Colonel-General Heinz W. Guderian of the German Army; and General George S. Patton, Jr. of the American Army. The focus of the study is on each man’s conduct of operational art, the connecting link between tactics and strategy. The study analyzes the writings and campaigns of Guderian and Patton and attempts to identify the tenets or principles by which each man guided his conduct of Operational art. The study then compares the tenets each man applied in his conduct of warfare to discover whether there were any principles common to their operational methods. Finally, the study suggests what implications common tenets at the operational level of war might have for Airland Battle Doctrine.

The study concludes that Guderian and Patton shared six common tenets in their conduct of operational art and suggests that the American Army’s current organizations at the division and corps levels may not be suitable to conduct the sort of agile operations that will be required on a future battlefield. As well, we must ensure that doctrinal foundations for joint operations involving air and ground forces - as a minimum - are in place before war breaks out. It also suggests that we need to get together with our European Allies and adopt a common doctrinal approach to warfighting in Western Europe, one that supports a common theater strategy. Finally, the study concludes that the American Army should continue to study the history of warfare and learn its lessons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*ANZIO BEACHHEAD (22 January-25 May 1944) *




  







Includes with 25 maps and 36 Illustrations.

The story of Anzio must be read against the background of the preceding phase of the Italian campaign. The winter months of 1943-44 found the Allied forces in Italy slowly battering their way through the rugged mountain barriers blocking the roads to Rome. After the Allied landings in southern Italy, German forces had fought a delaying action while preparing defensive lines to their rear. The main defensive barrier guarding the approaches to Rome was the Gustav Line, extending across the Italian peninsula from Minturno to Ortona. Enemy engineers had reinforced the natural mountain defenses with an elaborate network of pillboxes, bunkers, and mine fields. The Germans had also reorganized their forces to resist the Allied advance. On 21 Nov. 1943, Field Marshal Albert Kesselring took over the command of the entire Italian theater; Army Group C, under his command, was divided into two armies, the Tenth facing the southern front and also holding the Rome area, and the Fourteenth guarding central and northern Italy. In a year otherwise filled with defeat, Hitler was determined to gain the prestige of holding the Allies south of Rome.


In the early morning hours of 22 Jan. 1944, VI Corps of Lt. Gen. Mark Clark’s Fifth Army landed on the Italian coast below Rome and established a beachhead far behind the enemy lines. In the four months between this landing and Fifth Army’s May offensive, the short stretch of coast known as the Anzio beachhead was the scene of one of the most courageous and bloody dramas of the war. The Germans threw attack after attack against the beachhead in an effort to drive the landing force into the sea. Fifth Army troops, put fully on the defensive for the first time, rose to the test. Hemmed in by numerically superior enemy forces, they held their beachhead, fought off every enemy attack, and then built up a powerful striking force which spearheaded Fifth Army’s triumphant entry into Rome in June.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Heavy Metal: The Hard Days and Nights of the Shipyard Workers Who Build America's Supercarriers *




  








An extraordinary story of American can-do, an inside look at the building of the most dangerous aircraft carrier in the world, the John F. Kennedy.

Tip the Empire State Building onto its side and you’ll have a sense of the length of the United States Navy’s newest aircraft carrier, the most powerful in the world: the USS John F. Kennedy. Weighing 100,000 tons, Kennedy features the most futuristic technology ever put to sea, making it the most agile and lethal global weapon of war.

Only one place possesses the brawn, brains and brass to transform naval warfare with such a creation – the Newport News Shipbuilding yard in Virginia and its 30,000 employees and shipyard workers. This is their story, the riggers, fitters, welders, electricians, machinists and other steelworkers who built the next-generation aircraft carrier. 

Heavy Metal puts us on the waterfront and into the lives of these men and women as they battle layoffs, the elements, impossible deadlines, extraordinary pressure, workplace dangers and a pandemic to complete a ship that will be essential to protect America’s way of life.

The city of Newport News owes its very existence to the company that bears its name. The shipyard dominates the town—physically, politically, financially, socially, and culturally. Thanks to the yard, the city grew from a backwater to be the home of the premier naval contractor in the United States.

Heavy Metal captures an indelible moment in the history of a shipyard, a city, and a country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/05/22.

Currently $3.

*Eyes on Target: Inside Stories from the Brotherhood of the U.S. Navy SEALs *




  








Told through the eyes of current and former Navy SEALs, EYES ON TARGET is an inside account of some of the most harrowing missions in American history-including the mission to kill Osama bin Laden and the mission that wasn't, the deadly attack on the US diplomatic outpost in Benghazi where a retired SEAL sniper with a small team held off one hundred terrorists while his repeated radio calls for help went unheeded.

The book contains incredible accounts of major SEAL operations-from the violent birth of SEAL Team Six and the aborted Operation Eagle Claw meant to save the hostages in Iran, to key missions in Iraq and Afganistan where the SEALs suffered their worst losses in their fifty year history-and every chapter illustrates why this elite military special operations unit remains the most feared anti-terrorist force in the world.

We hear reports on the record from retired SEAL officers including Lt. Cmdr. Richard Marcinko, the founder of SEAL Team Six, and a former Commander at SEAL team Six, Ryan Zinke, and we come away understanding the deep commitment of these military men who put themselves in danger to protect our country and save American lives. In the face of insurmountable odds and the imminent threat of death, they give all to protect those who cannot protect themselves.

No matter the situation, on duty or at ease, SEALs never, ever give up. One powerful chapter in the book tells the story of how one Medal of Honor winner saved another, the only time this has been done in US military history.

EYES ON TARGET includes these special features:

A detailed timeline of events during the Benghazi attack
Sample rescue scenarios from a military expert who believes that help could have reached the Benghazi compound in time
The US House Republican Conference Interim Progress Report on the events surrounding the September 11, 2012 Terrorist Attacks in Benghazi
Through their many interviews and unique access, Scott McEwen and Richard Miniter pull back the veil that has so often concealed the heroism of these patriots. They live by a stringent and demanding code of their own creation, keeping them ready to ignore politics, bureaucracy and-if necessary-direct orders. They share a unique combination of character, intelligence, courage, love of country and what can only be called true grit.

They are the Navy SEALs, and they keep their Eyes on Target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/06/22.

Currently $1.

*Uplink Squadron *




  








The ultimate pilot has arrived. An unprecedented connection between man and machine.

Five years ago, aliens destroyed a carrier and its airwing at Jupiter without warning.

Since then, the Earth’s nations have learned to work together, and they want to know more about the aliens who appeared, attacked, and vanished without a trace.

The Americans have provided a new carrier and a slew of space fighters. Chinese engine and gravity technology has made going after the invaders possible. And the Russians have developed a new control system for the American fighters that will give the craft never-before-seen capabilities.

Most importantly, this blend of technology has allowed for pilots to connect directly to their ships, amplifying their reflexes and giving them the ultimate edge in combat.

Mankind’s next war is upon us, and Uplink Squadron is the tip of the spear.

It’s time to plug in and save the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Julia's Cats: Julia Child's Life in the Company of Cats *




  








“A cat-centric biography of Julia Child? Why not? . . . The many feline fanciers out there will surely enjoy the photographs of the cats.” —Chicago Tribune

The world knows Julia Child as the charismatic woman who brought French cuisine to America and became a TV sensation, but there’s one aspect of her life that’s not so familiar. Soon after the Childs arrived in Paris in 1948, a French cat appeared on their doorstep, and Julia recalled, “Our domestic circle was completed.” Minette captured Julia’s heart, igniting a lifelong passion for cats equaled only by her love of food and her husband, Paul. All the cherished feline companions who shared Julia’s life—in Paris, Provence, and finally California—reminded her of that magical time in Paris when her life changed forever.

From Julia’s and Paul’s letters and original interviews with those who knew her best, Patricia Barey and Therese Burson have gathered fresh stories and images that offer a delightfully intimate view of a beloved icon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*It's Trevor Noah: Born a Crime: Stories from a South African Childhood (Adapted for Young Readers) *




  








The host of The Daily Show, Trevor Noah, shares his personal story and the injustices he faced while growing up half black, half white in South Africa under and after apartheid in this New York Times bestselling young readers' adaptation of his adult memoir.

“A piercing reminder that every mad life--even yours--could end up a masterpiece." --JASON REYNOLDS, New York Times bestselling author

We do horrible things to one another because we don’t see the person it affects. . . . We don’t see them as people.

Trevor Noah, host of The Daily Show on Comedy Central, shares his remarkable story of growing up in South Africa with a black South African mother and a white European father at a time when it was against the law for a mixed-race child to exist. But he did exist--and from the beginning, the often-misbehaved Trevor used his keen smarts and humor to navigate a harsh life under a racist government.

In a country where racism barred blacks from social, educational, and economic opportunity, Trevor surmounted staggering obstacles and created a promising future for himself thanks to his mom’s unwavering love and indomitable will.

This honest and poignant memoir adapted from the #1 New York Times bestseller Born a Crime: Stories from a South African Childhood will astound and inspire readers as well as offer a fascinating perspective on South Africa’s tumultuous racial history.

BORN A CRIME IS SOON TO BE A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE STARRING OSCAR WINNER LUPITA NYONG'O!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Miseducated: A Memoir *




  








An inspiring memoir of one man’s transformation from a delinquent, drug-dealing dropout to an award-winning Harvard educator through literature and debate—all by the age of twenty-seven.

Brandon P. Fleming grew up in an abusive home and was shuffled through school, his passing grades a nod to his skill on the basketball court, not his presence in the classroom. He turned to the streets and drug deals by fourteen, saved only by the dream of basketball stardom.

When he suffered a career-ending injury during his first semester at a Division I school, he dropped out of college, toiling on an assembly line, until depression drove him to the edge. Miraculously, his life was spared.

Returning to college, Fleming was determined to reinvent himself as a scholar—to replace illiteracy with mastery over language, to go from being ignored and unseen to commanding attention. He immersed himself in the work of Black thinkers from the Harlem Renaissance to present day. Crucially, he found debate, which became the means by which he transformed his life and the tool he would use to transform the lives of others—teaching underserved kids to be intrusive in places that are not inclusive, eventually at Harvard University, where he would make champions and history.

Through his personal narrative, readers witness Fleming’s transformation, self-education, and how he takes what he learns about words and power to help others like himself. Miseducated is an honest memoir about resilience, visibility, role models, and overcoming all expectations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Cannery Row *




  








Steinbeck’s tough yet charming portrait of people on the margins of society, dependant on one another for both physical and emotional survival

A Penguin Classic

Published in 1945, Cannery Row focuses on the acceptance of life as it is: both the exuberance of community and the loneliness of the individual. Drawing on his memories of the real inhabitants of Monterey, California, including longtime friend Ed Ricketts, Steinbeck interweaves the stories of Doc, Dora, Mack and his boys, Lee Chong, and the other characters in this world where only the fittest survive, to create a novel that is at once one of his most humorous and poignant works. In her introduction, Susan Shillinglaw shows how the novel expresses, both in style and theme, much that is essentially Steinbeck: “Scientific detachment, empathy toward the lonely and depressed . . . and, at the darkest level . . . the terror of isolation and nothingness.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Fourth Descendant *




  








When Michelle receives a call from a Richmond historian, she sees the chance for a much-needed adventure. All she has to do is find a century-old key.

Three others – a guitarist, an engineer, and a retiree – receive similar calls. Each family possesses a key to a four-lock safe found buried in a Virginia courthouse, though their connection is as mysterious as the safe itself. Their ancestors should not have interacted, had no apparent reason to bury the safe, and should not have disappeared thereafter.

Bearing their keys, Michelle and the other descendants converge in the courthouse basement and open the safe, revealing the truth about their ancestors - a truth stranger, more deadly, and potentially more world-changing than any of them could have imagined. Now it’s up to them to keep their discovery out of the wrong hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cold Storage, Alaska (A Cold Storage Novel Book 2) *




  








An offbeat, often hilarious crime novel set in the sleepy Alaskan town of Cold Storage from the Shamus Award winning author of the Cecil Younger series.

Cold Storage, Alaska, is a remote fishing outpost where salmonberries sparkle in the morning frost and where you just might catch a King Salmon if you’re zen enough to wait for it. Settled in 1935 by Norse fishermen who liked to skinny dip in its natural hot springs, the town enjoyed prosperity at the height of the frozen fish boom. But now the cold storage plant is all but abandoned and the town is withering.

Clive “The Milkman” McCahon returns to his tiny Alaska hometown after a seven-year jail stint for dealing coke. He has a lot to make up to his younger brother, Miles, who has dutifully been taking care of their ailing mother. But Clive doesn’t realize the trouble he’s bringing home. His vengeful old business partner is hot on his heels, a stick-in-the-mud State Trooper is dying to bust Clive for narcotics, and, to complicate everything, Clive might be going insane—lately, he’s been hearing animals talking to him. Will his arrival in Cold Storage be a breath of fresh air for the sleepy, depopulated town? Or will Clive’s arrival turn the whole place upside down?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Body Double: A Rizzoli & Isles Novel*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Jane Rizzoli and Maura Isles—the inspiration for the hit TNT series—continue their bestselling crime-solving streak.

“Crime writing at its unputdownable, nerve-tingling best.”—Harlan Coben

Boston medical examiner Dr. Maura Isles is shocked to discover that the murdered woman looks exactly like her. For Maura, an only child, a DNA test confirms the startling fact: the mysterious doppelgänger is in fact her twin sister. Now an already bizarre homicide investigation becomes a disturbing excursion into a past full of dark secrets and twisted truths. It is a journey that leads Maura to the mother she never knew—an icy and cunning woman who gave Maura life . . . and who just might have a plan to take it away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Once Shadows Fall: A Jack Kale and Beth Sturgis Mystery *




  








A homicide detective and former FBI agent track a serial killer through the streets of Atlanta in this “stunning psychological thriller” full of “engrossing twists . . . and a villain evil enough to make Hannibal Lecter consider retirement” (RT Book Reviews).

After years of paying her dues on the force, Beth Sturgis has earned her place as a detective for the Robbery-Homicide division of the Atlanta PD. Now, she’s heading up a major manhunt for a potential serial killer who’s working his way inward from the outskirts of the city. The copycat elements in the first crime scene lead Sturgis to retired FBI agent Jack Kale, who was responsible for apprehending and nearly killing the murderer known as the Scarecrow—the same Scarecrow who appears to be this new killer’s terrible inspiration.

A reclusive single father and university professor, Kale is trying to keep the demons at bay through therapy and avoidance. That is, until Sturgis shows up asking for his help. Against his better judgment, Kale is drawn into the most dangerous cat and mouse game of his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Gravedigger’s Song (The Tom Killgannon Series Book 3) *




  








When his song is over, so are you

Under a starless winter night in rural Cornwall, four killers dressed in bizarre folkloric garb brutally invade the home of the wealthy West family. They destroy the posh house and kill the terrified family.

All but one: traumatized seventeen-year-old Simon manages to escape, fleeing through snowy woods. Later, fears that he’s an active target of madmen or criminals lead the police to once more come knocking on Tom Killgannon’s door: Will he watch over Simon until a more secure place is found for the boy?

An ex–undercover cop now living in witness protection, Tom’s turned his back on his violent past. Living in seclusion in his coastal cottage alongside his adoptive daughter, Lila, he also has a romance blossoming with local tavern owner, Pearl Ellacott.

Tom’s reluctant to shelter Simon, but the boy comes to stay, and villains are soon circling the cottage like vultures. When there’s a break-in late one night, Tom must protect his own. The ensuing violence disrupts the household harmony: a rift opens up as Pearl fears a life with Tom will be forever plagued by violence.

Meanwhile, a local by-election in this economically depressed part of the country arouses dangerous nativist sentiments. Simon falls into the clutches of a fanatical political cult that see a way to brainwash him and use him for their own ends.

To save the boy, Tom must summon from within the violent man he once was, risking the new life he created to face down the most lethal of foes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*1177 B.C.: The Year Civilization Collapsed: Revised and Updated (Turning Points in Ancient History Book 1) *




  








A bold reassessment of what caused the Late Bronze Age collapse

In 1177 B.C., marauding groups known only as the "Sea Peoples" invaded Egypt. The pharaoh's army and navy managed to defeat them, but the victory so weakened Egypt that it soon slid into decline, as did most of the surrounding civilizations. After centuries of brilliance, the civilized world of the Bronze Age came to an abrupt and cataclysmic end. Kingdoms fell like dominoes over the course of just a few decades. No more Minoans or Mycenaeans. No more Trojans, Hittites, or Babylonians. The thriving economy and cultures of the late second millennium B.C., which had stretched from Greece to Egypt and Mesopotamia, suddenly ceased to exist, along with writing systems, technology, and monumental architecture. But the Sea Peoples alone could not have caused such widespread breakdown. How did it happen?

In this major new account of the causes of this "First Dark Ages," Eric Cline tells the gripping story of how the end was brought about by multiple interconnected failures, ranging from invasion and revolt to earthquakes, drought, and the cutting of international trade routes. Bringing to life the vibrant multicultural world of these great civilizations, he draws a sweeping panorama of the empires and globalized peoples of the Late Bronze Age and shows that it was their very interdependence that hastened their dramatic collapse and ushered in a dark age that lasted centuries.

A compelling combination of narrative and the latest scholarship, 1177 B.C. sheds new light on the complex ties that gave rise to, and ultimately destroyed, the flourishing civilizations of the Late Bronze Age—and that set the stage for the emergence of classical Greece.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*How To Be a Tudor: A Dawn-to-Dusk Guide to Tudor Life *




  








Named one of the Best Books of the Year by NPR

A New York Times Book Review Editors Choice Selection

An erudite romp through the intimate details of life in Tudor England, "Goodman's latest…is a revelation" (New York Times Book Review).

On the heels of her triumphant How to Be a Victorian, Ruth Goodman travels even further back in English history to the era closest to her heart, the dramatic period from the crowning of Henry VII to the death of Elizabeth I. A celebrated master of British social and domestic history, Ruth Goodman draws on her own adventures living in re-created Tudor conditions to serve as our intrepid guide to sixteenth-century living. Proceeding from daybreak to bedtime, this “immersive, engrossing” (Slate) work pays tribute to the lives of those who labored through the era. From using soot from candle wax as toothpaste to malting grain for homemade ale, from the gruesome sport of bear-baiting to cuckolding and cross-dressing—the madcap habits and revealing intimacies of life in the time of Shakespeare are vividly rendered for the insatiably curious.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*With Hitler to the End: The Memoirs of Adolf Hitler's Valet *




  








“Creepy yet fascinating . . . Of interest to anyone seeking more insight into the everyday life of one of history’s monsters” (Library Journal).

Heinz Linge worked with Adolf Hitler for a ten-year period from 1935 until the führer’s death in the Berlin bunker in May 1945. He was one of the last to leave the bunker and was responsible for guarding the door while Hitler killed himself. During his years of service, Linge was responsible for all aspects of Hitler’s household and was constantly by his side. He claims that only Eva Braun stood closer to Hitler during these years.

Through a host of anecdotes and observations, Linge recounts the daily routine in Hitler’s household: his eating habits, his foibles, his preferences, his sense of humor, and his private life with Braun. In fact, Linge believed Hitler’s closest companion was his dog. After the war, Linge said in an interview, “It was easier for him to sign a death warrant for an officer on the front than to swallow bad news about the health of his dog.”

In a number of instances—such as with the Stauffenberg bomb plot of July 1944—Linge gives an excellent eyewitness account of events. He also gives thumbnail profiles of the prominent members of Hitler’s “court”: Hess, Speer, Bormann, and Ribbentrop among them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*British Cruiser Warfare: The Lessons of the Early War, 1939–1941 *




  








“An outstanding contribution to the historiography of the Second World War at sea . . . . an excellent book.” —The Australian Naval Institute

Cruisers were the Navy’s maids-of-all-work, employed in a greater variety of roles than any other warship type. Smaller, faster, and far more numerous than battleships, they could be risked in situations where capital ships were too vulnerable, while still providing heavy gunfire support for smaller ships or anti-aircraft cover for the fleet. As such, they were in the frontline of the naval war from the outset—and from its first days, the fighting provided unexpected challenges and some very unpleasant surprises, not least the efficacy of air power.

Cruisers learned to deal with these new realities in the Norway campaign and later in the Mediterranean, partly through the introduction of new technology—notably radar—but also by codifying the hard-won experience of those involved. This highly original book analyses the first years of the war when the sharpest lessons were learned, initially describing every action and its results, and then summarizing in individual chapters the conclusions that could be drawn for the many aspects of a cruiser’s duties. These include the main roles like surface gunnery, shore bombardment, anti-aircraft tactics, and fighter direction, but also encompass technology like radar, ASDIC, and shipborne aircraft, and even tackle more human issues such as shipboard organization, damage control, the impact of weather, and the morale factor. It also attempts to evaluate the importance of electronic warfare, intelligence and code-breaking, and concludes with a comparison between the performance of British cruisers and their Italian and German opponents.

Thought-provoking and sometimes controversial, this is a book that should be read by everyone interested in the Second World War at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Nazi Women: The Attraction of Evil*




  








The Nazis believed their mission was to 'masculinize' life in Germany. Hermann Goering told women, 'Take a pot, a dustpan and a broom, and marry a man,' but many still became active participants in murder and mayhem.

From the Reich Bride Schools through the Bund Deutscher Mädel and the bizarre Lebensborn Aryan breeding programme to the brothels of the Sicherheitsdienst, this book covers the lives of women in the Third Reich, concentrating on those who sought personal power and influence amid the chaos and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/06/22.

Currently $1.

*Bradley (Americans Fighting to Free Europe) *




  






An enthralling biography of the tireless WWII infantry leader who became popularly known as ‘the G.I.’s General.’

Perfect for enthusiasts of the works of Carlo D’Este, Jean Edward Smith and Craig L. Symonds.

At the age of fifty Bradley was a career officer who had never seen a day of action on the battlefield. Yet, by the end of the war, he had led American soldiers through some of the bloodiest fighting of World War Two — the final defeat of the Germans’ Afrika Korps, the invasion of Sicily, and the historic Normandy invasion, before leading the advance across the Rhine.

Despite being such an instrumental leader of World War Two he was a modest man, professing only to do the best he could for his calling and his country.

How did this quiet and unassuming teacher from West Point rise to become the commander of the Twelfth United States Army Group, which ultimately comprised forty-three divisions and over one million troops, the largest American force ever united under one man’s command? And how did he come to be known as ‘the G.I.’s General’?

Charles Whiting’s enthralling overview of Bradley and his career uncovers what he was like as a person, providing insight into his actions and leadership during the course of World War Two, before discussing his post-war career as Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff through the course of the Korean War.

‘Military hero, courageous in battle, and gentle in spirit, friend of the common soldier, General of the Army, first Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, he embodies the best of the American military tradition with dignity, humanity, and honor.’ President Gerald Ford

Bradley should be essential reading for anyone interested by this influential but often overlooked general of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/07/22.

Currently $3.

*Light Years from Home: A Novel*




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of Star Wars: Brotherhood

A Best Of pick and Most Anticipated Sci Fi and Fantasy novel, as selected by Goodreads • Buzzfeed • BookRiot • The Portalist • IO9 • BookBub • SheReads • BiblioLifestyle • Den of Geek • GeekDad

“A rich backstory… a highly satisfying ending… All the stars for Chen's warmhearted space-travel story.” –Kirkus, starred review

Every family has issues. Most can’t blame them on extraterrestrials.

Evie Shao and her sister, Kass, aren’t on speaking terms. Fifteen years ago on a family camping trip, their father and brother vanished. Their dad turned up days later, dehydrated and confused—and convinced he'd been abducted by aliens. Their brother, Jakob, remained missing. The women dealt with it very differently. Kass, suspecting her college-dropout twin simply ran off, became the rock of the family. Evie traded academics to pursue alien conspiracy theories, always looking for Jakob.

When Evie's UFO network uncovers a new event, she goes to investigate. And discovers Jakob is back. He's different—older, stranger, and talking of an intergalactic war—but the tensions between the siblings haven't changed at all. If the family is going to come together to help Jakob, then Kass and Evie are going to have to fix their issues, and fast. Because the FBI is after Jakob, and if their brother is telling the truth, possibly an entire space armada, too.

The perfect combination of action, imagination and heart, Light Years from Home is a touching drama about a challenge as difficult as saving the galaxy: making peace with your family…and yourself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Nighthawk Ensign: Lady Hellgate Books 1-3 *




  








Nighthawk Ensign is the first three-book space opera collection from the Lady Hellgate series. This omnibus contains Last of the Nighthawks, Full Metal Heroine, and Half-Alien Warfighter. Three diverse, action-packed, otherworldly adventures.

After losing her parents and joining the Alliance Navy, Ensign Helga Ate has proven to be special enough to be chosen for the prestigious Nighthawks, Special Forces.

But tragedy strikes when her team deploys to a remote moon and gets put to the ultimate test–survival. Facing impossible odds, Helga and her team battle brain-eating aliens, human pirates, and treacherous spacers corrupted by the enemy.

Helga must prove herself as an ace operator, or she could end up being the last of the Nighthawks.

Nighthawk Ensign includes:


Last of the Nighthawks
Full Metal Heroine
Half-Alien Warfighter


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lineage: A Supernatural Thriller *




  








A LIFE FILLED WITH ANGUISH

Pain, horror, fear- These are the things that bestselling novelist Lance Metzger's life have been comprised of. His childhood remains a riddled wasteland of abuse by a sadistic father and the abandonment of an apathetic mother. In turn, his only refuge became his writing.

A SANCTUARY, BROKEN

When Lance loses his ability to write and becomes haunted by a nightmare that he'd thought was buried, he is drawn inexplicably to a house on the shores of Lake Superior where he finds his muse once again, but something is waiting for him when he arrives.

AN EVIL WITHOUT BOUNDARIES

Now he must unlock the devastating secrets that the house holds and uncover the mystery of his own broken past before he loses his sanity, and perhaps his soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Wreckage of My Presence: Essays*




  








The instant New York Times bestseller: Laugh-out-loud, deeply insightful, and emotion-filled essays from multitalented actress, comedian, podcaster, and writer Casey Wilson.

Casey Wilson has a lot on her mind and she isn’t afraid to share. In this dazzling collection, each essay skillfully constructed and brimming with emotion, she shares her thoughts on the joys and vagaries of modern-day womanhood and motherhood, introduces the not-quite-typical family that made her who she is, and persuasively argues that lowbrow pop culture is the perfect lens through which to examine human nature.

Whether she’s extolling the virtues of eating in bed, processing the humiliation over her father’s late in life perm, mourning her mother's passing, or revealing her patented method for keeping the mystery alive in a marriage, Casey is witty, candid, and full of poignant and funny surprises. Humorous dives into her obsessions and areas of personal expertise—self-help, nice guys, cool girls (not her) and how to receive visitors in the bath—are matched by touching meditations on female friendship, anger, grief, motherhood, and identity. 

Reading The Wreckage of My Presence is like spending time with a close friend—a deeply passionate, full-tilt, joyous, excessive, compulsive, shameless, hungry-for-it-all, loyal, cheerleading friend. A friend who is ready for any big feelings that come her way—and isn’t afraid to embrace them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Without Reservations: The Travels of an Independent Woman *




  








Paris

Dear Alice,

Each morning I am awakened by the sound of a tinkling bell. A cheerful sound, it reminds me of the bells that shopkeepers attach to their doors at Christmastime. In this case, the bell marks the opening of the hotel door. From my room, which is just off the winding staircase, I can hear it clearly. It reminds me of the bell that calls to worship the novice embarking on a new life. In a way I too am a novice, leaving, temporarily, one life for another.

Love,
Alice


In the tradition of Anne Morrow Lindbergh's Gift from the Sea and Frances Mayes's Under the Tuscan Sun, in Without Reservations we take time off with Pulitzer Prize winner Alice Steinbach as she explores the world and rediscovers what it means to be a woman on her own.

"In many ways, I was an independent woman," writes Alice Steinbach, a single working mother, in this captivating book. "For years I'd made my own choices, paid my own bills, shoveled my own snow, and had relationships that allowed for a lot of freedom on both sides." Slowly, however, she saw that she had become quite dependent in another way: "I had fallen into the habit . . . of defining myself in terms of who I was to other people and what they expected of me." Who am I, she wanted to know, away from the things that define me--my family, children, job, friends? Steinbach searches for the answer to this provocative question in some of the most exciting places in the world: Paris, where she finds a soul mate in a Japanese man; Oxford, where she takes a course on the English village; Milan, where she befriends a young woman about to be married. Beautifully illustrated with postcards Steinbach wrote home to herself to preserve her spontaneous impressions, this revealing and witty book will transport readers instantly into a fascinating inner and outer journey, an unforgettable voyage of discovery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dolphin Bay Cozy Mysteries Boxed Set 1 (Books 1-3): Murder Mystery Anthology with Recipes (Dolphin Bay Cozy Mystery Series Collections)*




  








A heartwarming cozy mystery series about family, friendship and the pursuit of a lifelong dream.
FREE WITH KINDLE UNLIMITED - THREE COZY MYSTERIES + CUPCAKE RECIPES + EXCLUSIVE BONUS CONTENT

Recently widowed Anna Butler is busy testing cupcake recipes, trying to cope with the loss of her beloved husband. When the license for her dream cafe is rejected, Anna realizes the local mayor will never stop making her life difficult. The formidable woman has already turned half the town against her, all because she has a silly notion that Anna killed her husband.

Aided by her quirky friends, the Firecrackers, and her daughter, a has-been Hollywood star, Anna will move heaven and earth to solve the mystery behind her husband's death. The debonair ex-police chief is a big help and it doesn't hurt that he has a soft spot for her.

If you like cozy mysteries featuring strong women, small beach towns, yummy food and a dash of romance, you will fall in love with the Dolphin Bay series.


RASPBERRY CHOCOLATE MURDER

College Girl Murder Shocks Beach Town

When a young girl is found dead in the woods, Anna's friend's son is top suspect. Every clue she finds points toward the boy until she begins to wonder if he is innocent.


ORANGE THYME DEATH

Body at Bookstore Baffles Dolphin Bay

When a local man is found dead at Bayside Books, Anna Butler becomes implicated in a second murder. Her past connection with the victim raises a red flag the police cannot ignore. As the murder investigation takes a bizarre turn, a certain ex-police chief provides the only bright spot in Anna's life.


APPLE CARAMEL MAYHEM

City Developer Murdered at Historic Castle

When Anna's friend and local resort owner becomes the top suspect, she reluctantly steps in to help. Can she ignore his sordid reputation and trust he is innocent?

Buy or borrow now and start reading this clean, cozy mystery series that thousands love. Guranteed to keep you turning the pages!

BONUS CONTENT - Cupcake recipes and exclusive never-seen-before interview with Anna Butler


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Killer Words (Mystery Bookshop Book 7) *




  








Bookstore owner and mystery writer Samantha Washington comes to the aid of the cop who once arrested her own grandmother . . .

Sam and Nana Jo are back in sleepy North Harbor, Michigan, where Sam is eagerly awaiting the publication of her first book. In search of more immediate excitement, Nana Jo hits the casino with her fellow Shady Acres Retirement Village gal pals—but they get more than they bargained for when they witness Detective Bradley Pitt decking mayoral candidate John Cloverton.

As Sam well knows, mystery novels are full of brilliant detectives, genius sleuths, and hero cops. Detective Bradley Pitt—aka “Stinky Pitt”—is another story. In the past, the dull-witted detective has mistakenly accused members of Sam’s family for crimes they didn’t commit. Now, it’s his turn: when Cloverton turns up dead, he’s arrested. With his predilection for polyester, Pitt has been wanted by the fashion police for years, but Nana Jo knows her former elementary school math student would never commit murder—it doesn’t add up. Somebody’s framed the flatfoot to take a fall, and Sam and Nana Jo must step in to restore the reputation and good name of Detective Pitt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Complete Maggie Killian Trilogy: A Texas-to-Wyoming Mystery Box Set (What Doesn't Kill You Box Sets Book 4) *




  








Maggie Killian weathers bad luck, ex-boyfriends, and murder as she travels between Wyoming and Texas in a trio of mysteries perfect for fans of Janet Evanovich.

Part of a deeply-satisfying five-box set super series with over two million downloads and USA Today bestseller status

Includes Live Wire, Sick Puppy, and Dead Pile.


Live Wire (Maggie #1): Washed-up alt-country-rocker-turned-junker Maggie Killian is pulled to Wyoming by an irresistible force . . . former bull rider Hank Sibley, the man who broke her heart fifteen years before. When she unexpectedly meets his Sunday school-teaching girlfriend at a saloon, Maggie seeks liquor-fueled oblivion between the sheets of a younger man’s bed. But after her beloved vintage truck breaks down and leaves her stranded in the Cowboy State, she learns her hook-up died minutes after leaving their rendezvous. Suddenly surrounded by men with questionable motives, Maggie searches for the murderer while fighting the electricity between herself and her old beau and her new penchant for local whiskey.

Sick Puppy (Maggie #2): Maggie tucks tail back to Texas with Louise, the mutt Hank foisted on her in Wyoming. Maggie runs straight to Gary Fuller—her long time best friend-with-benefits and the biggest Texas country music star since George Strait—but arrives too late to save him from dying in a fire. She just wants to lick her wounds in her own bed with nothing save a bottle for comfort, but Maggie’s short term renter refuses to budge from her home. Soon her small town sanctuary is overrun with Nashville bigwigs, Gary’s trailer park family, and grief-crazed fans feeding the fires of media speculation about the bodies in her wake.

Dead Pile (Maggie #3): After Maggie Killian’s junker business goes into the shitter in Texas, she packs up her vintage truck and rescue mutt for Wyoming and a sexy reunion with her ex. When she discovers Hank’s foreman unceremoniously dumped on the ranch’s dead pile—the repository for deceased livestock—deputies look no further than the ranch for suspects, especially the young Amish hand, Andy, Maggie' guitar protégé.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*BLUE MURDER a gripping crime thriller filled with twists (Detective Janine Lewis Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Meet Janine Lewis. A single mum of three and Manchester’s newest detective chief inspector. Her cheating husband walked out the day she got promoted. Now she’s six months pregnant with his baby and in charge of her first murder case.

The body of a deputy head teacher is found on a lonely allotment. Gutted — his stomach sliced open — and left for dead.

The only witnesses are a dying elderly man and a seven-year-old girl.

And now the prime suspect has disappeared . . .

Discover the books behind the hit ITV detective drama, starring Caroline Quentin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*HIT AND RUN a gripping crime thriller filled with twists (Detective Janine Lewis Mysteries Book 2) *




  






Second day back at work. Detective Chief Inspector Janine Lewis drops off her seven-year-old son at school.

As she drives off, a car breaks fiercely with a squealing sound. Janine sees the child flung to one side, the small body flying limp like a puppet, then landing hard. With a sickening feeling, Janine recognizes her as Tom’s classmate — Ann-Marie Chinley.

Janine gives chase, but the hit-and-run driver gets away.

When she finally gets to work she hears a body has been fished out of the river. The victim is in her early twenties, newly pregnant, malnourished as a child. Cause of death is strangulation. Time within the last 24 hours.

Second day back. Two murders on her hands. An ex-husband who’s completely unreliable. How is DCI Janine Lewis going to cope?

Discover the books behind the hit ITV detective drama, starring Caroline Quentin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lords of the Ocean: An Isaac Biddlecomb Novel (Isaac Biddlecomb Novels Book 4) *




  








James L. Nelson's Isaac Biddlecomb series has brought to life a never-before-seen side of America's war for independence. With the expertise of a seasoned mariner, a historian's vivid attention to detail, and a natural gift for sensational storytelling, "the American counterpart to Patrick O'Brian" (David Brink) carries us along on his bold and stirring course through history.

After ferrying General George Washington's troops across the East River and through the hell known as the Battle of Long Island, Captain Isaac Biddlecomb receives a monumental order. He is to transport to France the most powerful secret weapon in the country's arsenal—scientist, philosopher, and spirit of the enlightenment Dr. Benjamin Franklin. With a new team of men forging through the wintry North Atlantic and braving the cordon of the Royal Navy, Biddlecomb's seemingly simple mission is just the first volley in a grand scheme: to topple France's neutrality by gaining its vital support, and turn the colonial uprising into a full-scale world war for freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ride the River (Sacketts Book 5) *




  






Alone in the big city, a fierce young frontierswoman must outsmart a dangerous con man before she can stake her claim to the family fortune.

Sixteen-year-old Echo Sackett has never been far from her Tennessee home—until she makes the long trek to Philadelphia to collect her inheritance. In the wilderness Echo can take care of herself as well as any man, but she never imagined the challenge that awaits: a crooked city lawyer who intends to take advantage of her by any means necessary. Echo will need all of her wits to best this scoundrel and make it back home in one piece.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tepui: The Last Expedition *




  








FIRST PLACE WINNER in the prestigious Pacific NW Writers Association competition. Tepui is an “intelligent, cutting edge” tale of adventure, terror, and forbidden love."

In 1559, forty-nine Spaniards exploring a tributary of the Orinoco River reached a sheer-sided, cloud-capped mountain called Tepui Zupay. When they tried to climb it, all but six were slaughtered by Amazons. Or so claimed Friar Sylvestre, the expedition's chronicler. But Sylvestre made many bizarre claims: rivers of blood, plants that lead to gold ...

Jerry Pace, a burn-scarred botanist struggling for tenure at UCLA, thinks the friar was delusional. Jerry's best friend, the historian who just acquired Sylvestre's journal, disagrees. He plans to retrace the expedition's footsteps, and wants Jerry to come with him. Jerry refuses, until he spots a stain between the journal's pages--a stain that could only have been left by a plant that died out with the dinosaurs. Now he has to find that plant.

But the Venezuelan wilderness does not forgive intruders. Battered and broken, they reach a remote Catholic orphanage where the old prioress warns of death awaiting any who would venture farther. But an exotic Indian girl leads them on, through piranha-infested rivers and jungles teaming with poisonous plants, to Tepui Zupay--the forbidden mountain no outsider has set eyes on since the Spaniards met their doom.

This is a story about life's surprises--the challenges, risks--and how they transform us. It is also a tale of Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Reality Check: How Science Deniers Threaten Our Future *




  








A thought-provoking look at science denialism “for popular science readers who want better to be able to explain and defend science and scientific methods to others” (Library Journal).

The battles over evolution, climate change, childhood vaccinations, and the causes of AIDS, alternative medicine, oil shortages, population growth, and the place of science in our country—all are reaching a fevered pitch. Many people and institutions have exerted enormous efforts to misrepresent or flatly deny demonstrable scientific reality to protect their nonscientific ideology, their power, or their bottom line. To shed light on this darkness, Donald R. Prothero explains the scientific process and why society has come to rely on science not only to provide a better life but also to reach verifiable truths no other method can obtain. He describes how major scientific ideas that are accepted by the entire scientific community (evolution, anthropogenic global warming, vaccination, the HIV cause of AIDS, and others) have been attacked with totally unscientific arguments and methods. Prothero argues that science deniers pose a serious threat to society, as their attempts to subvert the truth have resulted in widespread scientific ignorance, increased risk of global catastrophes, and deaths due to the spread of diseases that could have been prevented.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The American Home Front, 1941–1942 *




  








A New York Times bestseller: This portrait of the United States at the beginning of World War II is “an unexpected and welcome discovery in a time capsule” (The Washington Post).

In nearly three thousand BBC broadcasts over fifty-eight years, Alistair Cooke reported on America, illuminating our country for a global audience. Shortly before he passed away, a long-forgotten manuscript resurfaced in a closet in his New York apartment. It was a travelogue of America during the early days of World War II that had sat there for sixty years.

Published to stellar reviews, Cooke’s The American Home Front is a “valentine to his adopted country by someone who loved it as well as anyone and knew it better than most” (The Plain Dealer). A portrait frozen in time, the book offers a charming look at the era as it journeys through small towns, big cities, and the American landscape as they once were. The American Home Front is also a brilliant piece of reportage, a historical gem that “affirms Cooke’s enduring place as a great twentieth-century reporter” (American Heritage).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ship-Busters: A Classic Account of RAF Torpedo-Bombers in WWII *




  








A “vividly told” history of torpedo attacks from the air in the Second World War, by a member of the Royal Air Force (The Sunday Times).

Low-level strikes against enemy shipping by torpedo-carrying aircraft were perhaps the most dangerous forms of air attack developed during WWII, and few isolated actions had such a direct impact on naval and military actions. This book tells the story of the RAF men involved, from the early attacks by single Beauforts off the Dutch and Norwegian coasts to the massed assaults of later years by the famous “strike-wings.”

The author, who joined the RAF in 1940 as a wireless operator/ air gunner, and served in the UK, the Middle East, and West Africa, and whose career on torpedo work ended in a crash in which his pilot and navigator were killed, includes many historic actions: the lone moonlight attack by a twenty-two-year-old flight sergeant on the pocket-battleship Lützow; the torpedoing of the Gneisena in Brest harbor; the Channel Dash of the Scharnhorst, Gneisena, and Prinz Eugen and the heroic Swordfish attacks; and the vital strikes from Malta in 1942 against the Italian fleet and the supply shipping of the Afrika Korps. The result is a fascinating book, vivid in its true picture of aircrew life, stirring in its descriptions of heroic actions, intensely moving in its record of human endeavor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Nuremberg Trials (Vol. 1-22): Complete Transcript of the Trials: From the Beginning until the Sentencing *




  








The Nuremberg trials were a series of military tribunals held after World War II by the Allied forces under international law and the laws of war. The trials were most notable for the prosecution of prominent members of the political, military, judicial, and economic leadership of Nazi Germany, who planned, carried out, or otherwise participated in the Holocaust and other war crimes. The trials were held in Nuremberg, Germany.

This edition presents the complete transcript of the proceedings from the very beginning of the trials until the end and the sentencing:

I. Introduction: Pre-Trial Documents, Tribunal's Judgment and the Sentence
II. Proceedings from Preliminary Hearing Held on the 14th November 1945 until the 30th November 1945
III. Proceedings: 1 December 1945 - 14 December 1945
IV. Proceedings: 17 December 1945 - 8 January 1946
V. Proceedings: 9 January 1946 - 21 January 1946
VI. Proceedings: 22 January 1946 - 4 February 1946
VII. Proceedings: 5 February 1946 - 19 February 1946
VIII. Proceedings: 20 February 1946 - 7 March 1946
IX. Proceedings: 8 March 1946 - 23 March 1946
X. Proceedings: 25 March 1946 - 6 April 1946
XI. Proceedings: 8 April 1946 - 17 April 1946
XII. Proceedings: 18 April 1946 - 2 May 1946
XIII. Proceedings: 3 May 1946 - 15 May 1946
XIV. Proceedings: 16 May 1946 - 28 May 1946
XV. Proceedings: 14 November 1945 - 1 October 1946
XVI. Proceedings: 11 June 1946 - 24 June 1946
XVII. Proceedings: 25 June 1946 - 8 July 1946
XVIII. Proceedings: 9 July 1946 - 18 July 1946
XIX. Proceedings: 19 July 1946 - 29 July 1946
XX. Proceedings: 30 July 1946 - 10 August 1946
XXI. Proceedings: 12 August 1946 - 26 August 1946
XXII. Sentence Proceedings: 27 August 1946 - 1 October 1946


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/07/22.

Currently $3.

*Autopsy of an Unwinnable War: Vietnam *




  








A military studies professor and former combatant “rationally dissects the strategies and mindsets on both sides” of this thirty-year conflict (New York Journal of Books).

Since the fall of Saigon in 1975, there have been much discussion of why (and whether) America lost the war in Vietnam. The common belief is that the war was lost not on the battlefield but in Washington, DC. The stark facts, though, are that the Vietnam War was lost before the first American shot was fired. In fact, it was lost before the first French Expeditionary Corps shot, almost two decades earlier, and was finally lost when the South Vietnamese fought partly, then entirely, on their own.

Offering an informed narrative of the entire thirty-year war, this book seeks to explain why. Written by a combatant in six large battles and many smaller firefights who was also a leader with a full range of pacification duties, a commander who lost forty-three wonderful young men, Autopsy of an Unwinnable War is the result of a quest for answers by one who, after decades of wondering what it was all about, turned to a years-long search of French, American, and Vietnamese sources.

This is a story lived and revealed mainly by the people inside Vietnam who were directly involved in the war, from leaders in high positions down to the jungle boots and sandals level of the fighters—and among the Vietnamese who were living it. Because of what was happening inside Vietnam itself, no matter what policies and directives came out of Paris or Washington, or the influences in Moscow or Beijing, it is about a Vietnamese idea that would eventually triumph over bullets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/08/22.

Currently $1.

*Mage-Commander (Starship's Mage Book 11) *




  








Some soldiers are the shields of innocent souls
Others are the fanatics of their cause
And for them…no war is ever truly over!

Tempered on the anvil of the war against the secessionist UnArcana Worlds and tested against the evil of Project Orpheus, Mage-Commander Roslyn Chambers has risen through the ranks of the Royal Martian Navy to serve as second-in-command of one of their most prestigious battlecruisers, Duke of Magnificence.

A desperate call for help sends Roslyn and her new ship deep into the frontiers of Protectorate space, where they discover that hold-outs of the UnArcana Worlds’ fleets have returned to plunder innocent ships across the Fringe.

To protect the innocent and serve her Queen, Roslyn Chambers must rise to the task before her. She must learn to command—both herself and a warship of the Mage-Queen of Mars!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Beyond the Eyes of Mars: Starship's Mage Book Twelve *




  








Beyond the borders of the Protectorate
Beyond the eyes of the Royal Martian Navy
Beyond the reach of the Mage-Queen
Innocents cry out for help—and Mars will answer!

When the Royal Martian Navy moved against reports of piracy in the Fringe Systems, the last thing Mage-Commander Roslyn Chambers expected was to find was a malignant remnant of the defeated Republic of Faith and Reason.

Now the Royal Martian Navy knows their enemy and their Mage-Queen has charged them to bring the First Legion, conquerors of the hidden colonies beyond the Fringe, to justice. The Legion knows the RMN’s tricks, though, and has cleverly concealed their tracks.

As Chambers and the spy Kelly Lamonte sweep distant stars for the trail of their enemies, the fleets of Mars gather behind them—but the fate of millions may lie in the hands of a woman none of them have ever met.

A woman the Republic already killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Glory Boy: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Drop Trooper: Birthright Book 1)*




  








Caleb Mitchell gave up everything to protect his home.

Shunned by friends and family for abandoning the pacifist beliefs of their religion, abandoned by the love of his life, he left his homeworld of Canaan to go to the Commonwealth Military Academy on Earth and train to fight in the looming war against the implacable alien threat of the Tahni Imperium.

When a training mission with a crew of cadets winds up caught in the middle of one of the worst battles of the war, Cal and his fellow students are officially declared dead.

That's when their war really begins.

Recruited for a top-secret special operations unit, Cal and his friends undergo experimental and dangerous physical augmentation that turns them into supersoldiers, designed to take the fight behind enemy lines and put the fear of God into an alien society who thinks their Emperor is God personified.

Now Caleb is asked to sacrifice his very humanity to protect his people.

But when Canaan itself is threatened by the Tahni, will he throw away his career and risk everything to save the people who turned their backs on him?

Don't miss the start of the Birthright Series from Rick Partlow, set in his bestselling Drop Trooper Universe. This is Military Science Fiction the way it's meant to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fringe Colonies Complete Series Boxed Set *




  








The fringe colonies. Where lives are made…Or broken.

Get the complete series to start this action-packed Sci-Fi thrill ride!

---

Life in the fringe colonies is tough, but to Dante it’s home. Captain of the Xeartais crew, he leads a ragtag bunch of miscreants just trying to survive. But not everyone at the local space station plays fair. When Dante decides to unite several crews in an alliance it causes a ripple effect that will either tip the scales for good or end in ruin.

Kit is running from the stifling life others wanted her to lead. When she arrives on Ephren and runs into the Xeartais crew, she wonders if she’s finally found somewhere she belongs, but she brings her own issues with her, and life in the alliance isn’t exactly safe.

Can Kit and Dante keep the alliance mates safe from pirates, alien threats, and all the usual dangers of a colony, or have they both gotten in far too deep?

With the pirates uniting behind a single leader as well, only one thing is for sure: Those who can fly, must. And every good mate counts.

Included in this series:


Alliance
Haven
Rebellion
Rebirth
Reclamation


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Times Queen Elizabeth II: Commemorating her life and reign 1926 – 2022 *




  








*A special gift book this Christmas*
From young princess to internationally revered head of state, Queen Elizabeth has always fascinated and intrigued. This fully updated second edition celebrates and remembers the glorious reign of Britain’s longest-serving and much cherished monarch.

Drawn from nearly a century of detailed and fascinating reporting by The Times, discover insights and memories of the extraordinary period of social change that was our nation’s second Elizabethan age.


Featuring Queen Elizabeth’s obituary, as published in The Times
Reflections of a nation in mourning, with images from the state funeral
A collection of essays and articles written by leading royal historians, including Ben Macintyre, Hugo Vickers, Valentine Low and Professor Kate Williams
Full-colour images from The Times archives


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Paris Bookseller *




  








“A love letter to bookstores and libraries.”
—The Boston Globe

The dramatic story of how a humble bookseller fought against incredible odds to bring one of the most important books of the 20th century to the world in this new novel from the author of The Girl in White Gloves.

A PopSugar Much-Anticipated 2022 Novel ∙ A BookTrib Top Ten Historical Fiction Book of Spring ∙ A SheReads’ Best Literary Historical Fiction Coming in 2022 ∙ A Reader’s Digest’s Best Books for Women Written by Female Authors ∙ A BookBub Best Historical Fiction Book of 2022

When bookish young American Sylvia Beach opens Shakespeare and Company on a quiet street in Paris in 1919, she has no idea that she and her new bookstore will change the course of literature itself.

Shakespeare and Company is more than a bookstore and lending library: Many of the prominent writers of the Lost Generation, like Ernest Hemingway, consider it a second home. It's where some of the most important literary friendships of the twentieth century are forged—none more so than the one between Irish writer James Joyce and Sylvia herself. When Joyce's controversial novel Ulysses is banned, Beach takes a massive risk and publishes it under the auspices of Shakespeare and Company.

But the success and notoriety of publishing the most infamous and influential book of the century comes with steep costs. The future of her beloved store itself is threatened when Ulysses' success brings other publishers to woo Joyce away. Her most cherished relationships are put to the test as Paris is plunged deeper into the Depression and many expatriate friends return to America. As she faces painful personal and financial crises, Sylvia—a woman who has made it her mission to honor the life-changing impact of books—must decide what Shakespeare and Company truly means to her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Peter Principle: Why Things Always Go Wrong *




  








The classic #1 New York Times bestseller that answers the age-old question
Why is incompetence so maddeningly rampant and so vexingly triumphant?

The Peter Principle, the eponymous law Dr. Laurence J. Peter coined, explains that everyone in a hierarchy—from the office intern to the CEO, from the low-level civil servant to a nation’s president—will inevitably rise to his or her level of incompetence. Dr. Peter explains why incompetence is at the root of everything we endeavor to do—why schools bestow ignorance, why governments condone anarchy, why courts dispense injustice, why prosperity causes unhappiness, and why utopian plans never generate utopias.

With the wit of Mark Twain, the psychological acuity of Sigmund Freud, and the theoretical impact of Isaac Newton, Dr. Laurence J. Peter and Raymond Hull’s The Peter Principle brilliantly explains how incompetence and its accompanying symptoms, syndromes, and remedies define the world and the work we do in it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A People's Guide to Capitalism: An Introduction to Marxist Economics*




  








A lively, accessible, and timely guide to Marxist economics for those who want to understand and dismantle the world of the 1%.

Economists regularly promote Capitalism as the greatest system ever to grace the planet. With the same breath, they implore us to leave the job of understanding the magical powers of the market to the “experts.”

Despite the efforts of these mainstream commentators to convince us otherwise, many of us have begun to question why this system has produced such vast inequality and wanton disregard for its own environmental destruction. This book offers answers to exactly these questions on their own terms: in the form of a radical economic theory.

“Thier’s urgently needed book strips away jargon to make Marx’s essential work accessible to today’s diverse mass movements.” —Sarah Leonard, contributing editor to The Nation


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Capturing Eichmann: The Memoirs of a Mossad Spymaster *




  








*Argentina, 1960. A car speeds through the streets of Buenos Aires. Inside are four Israeli secret agents and their prisoner: one of the most notorious war criminals of Nazi Germany. The Mossad operatives need to get this man, Adolf Eichmann, back to Israel to be tried for his crimes. Holding Eichmann’s head in his lap is the leader of this ambitious mission, Rafi Eitan, whom Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu later described as ‘one of the heroes of Israeli intelligence’.*

In this fast-paced and detailed memoir, Rafi Eitan tells the story of his remarkable life and career as an elite soldier and spymaster. He describes how as a teenager, he smuggled Jewish refugees into Palestine as part of the Palmach unit and how, as a spy in the newly established Mossad, he swam through sewers to blow up a British radar station, earning the name ‘Rafi the Stinker’. He goes on to describe in detail his involvement in the extraordinary hunt for the Nazi war criminal Adolf Eichmann. Eitan's espionage career eventually ended over his involvement in the controversial Jonathan Pollard espionage affair, which sparked intense debate over Israel’s relations with the US.

Packed with new insights into Eitan's role at the heart of Israeli military and intelligence organisations, this is a gripping read and essential reading for anyone interested in espionage history and the daring operation to capture Adolf Eichmann.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Murder Yule Regret (A Bread Shop Mystery Book 7) *




  








Freelance photographer and Yeast of Eden bakery assistant Ivy Culpepper has just scored the job of a lifetime shooting the Dickensian dress-up X-mas party thrown by It Girl film actress Eliza Fox . . . until an unwanted guest appears.

A holiday costume party in the sleepy coastal town of Santa Sofia could be just the boost Ivy needs for her fledgling photography business. At the party, Ivy enters a Victorian fantasy come to life, all courtesy of the fabulous Ms. Fox. Ivy gets to play shutterbug while hanging with Scrooge, Marley, the Cratchits, and more classic Dickens characters. But what begins as the best of times turns out to be the very worst for one of the party guests—a tabloid journalist with more enemies than Ebenezer himself.

When the man’s body is found sprawled across the jagged rocks below the house, the fingers begin pointing at Eliza. Meanwhile, Ivy gets roped into helping prove the starlet’s innocence. Her festive photos are now official evidence—and the Ghosts of Christmas Present could mean the party for Eliza is over, once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kurt Hunter Mysteries - Volume One*




  








Get Three Bestsellers for the Price of One

Backwater Bay
When a body is found floating in the mangroves of Biscayne National Park, Special Agent Kurt Hunter has his first real case. He’s not looking for the spotlight or notoriety—he’s had both with disastrous results. But that seems unavoidable as the trail leads him to South Beach and his introduction to the culture there is anything but comfortable.

In the National Parks Service’s version of the witness protection program, Kurt quickly finds out that the pristine waters surrounding Miami are very different from the National Forest he transferred from. Follow Kurt through this new world as he unearths a crooked families greed to solve the case.

Backwater Channel
That’s what special agent Kurt Hunter thought until, while out fishing, he witnesses a murder at the Turkey Point nuclear power plant. After being assigned the case, Kurt is pulled into the convoluted politics of Miami only to find out that the embattled power plant is only a pawn in a more deadly game.

Greed and corruption are nothing new to pristine Biscayne Bay. With the plant's miles of cooling canals providing essential habitat for several endangered species, Kurt is thrown into a rift between warring environmentalists and power-hungry corporate executives all trying to advance their own agendas.

Backwater Cove
When National Parks Service special agent Kurt Hunter finds a woman washed up on his remote island in Biscayne National Park the case leads him to the world of high rolling boosters and the young players who will do anything to make their mark.

With millions on the line in the world of college football, recruiting the top players is crucial. Money and women are often used to lure the top high school prospects to schools. With big penalties for getting caught, boosters will do anything—even kill—to cover their tracks and keep their alma maters on top.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Floating Girls: A Novel *




  








The Floating Girls is stunning southern fiction, a wonderfully atmospheric coming-of-age family drama told from the perspective of a feisty 12-year-old girl—reminiscent of a modern-day Scout Finch—as she unravels the secrets that threaten her entire family.

Kay thought she knew everything there was to know about her family and their marsh life. But that was before the new neighbors arrived and her parents became suspects in a murder and a kidnapping. 

One hot, sticky summer in Bledsoe, Georgia, twelve-year-old Kay Whitaker stumbles across a stilt house in a neighboring marsh and upon Andy Webber, a boy about her age. He and his father have recently moved back to Georgia from California, and rumors of the suspicious drowning death of Andy's mother years earlier have chased them there and back.

Kay is fascinated and enamored with Andy, and she doesn't listen when her father tells her to stay away from the Webbers. But when Kay's sister goes missing, the mystery of Mrs. Webber's death—and Kay's parents' potential role in it—comes to light. Kay and her brothers must navigate the layers of secrets that emerge in the course of the investigation as their family, and the world as they knew it, unravels around them.

At once wickedly funny and heartbreaking, it is an immersive coming-of-age story narrated by a feisty, smart, yet undeniably vulnerable girl reminiscent of a modern-day Scout Finch—a character who will live in readers' hearts for a long time to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*An Honest Lie *




  








They've taken your friend, but only to get to you. What do you do?

Lorraine—“Rainy”—lives at the top of Tiger Mountain. Remote, moody, cloistered in pine trees and fog, it’s a sanctuary, a new life. She can hide from the disturbing past she wants to forget.

If she’s allowed to.

When Rainy reluctantly agrees to a girls’ weekend in Vegas, she’s prepared for an exhausting parade of shots and slot machines. But after a wild night, her friend Braithe doesn’t come back to the hotel room.

And then Rainy gets the text message, sent from Braithe’s phone: someone has her. But Rainy is who they really want, and Rainy knows why.
What follows is a twisted, shocking journey on the knife-edge of life and death. If she wants to save Braithe—and herself—the only way is to step back into the past.

This seething, gut-punch of a thriller can only have sprung from the fiendish brain of Tarryn Fisher, one of the most cunning writers of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shattered Nerves: How Science Is Solving Modern Medicine's Most Perplexing Problem *




  








A study of advancements in neural technology, what they can do, and where they could lead us.

Once the stuff of science fiction, neural prosthetics are now a reality. Research and technology are creating implants that enable the deaf to hear, the blind to see, and the paralyzed to move.

Shattered Nerves leads us into a new medical frontier, where sophisticated, state-of-the-art medical devices repair and restore failed sensory and motor systems. In a compelling narrative that reveals the intimate relationship between technology and the physicians, scientists, and patients who bring it to life, Victor D. Chase explores groundbreaking developments in neural technology.

Through personal interviews and extensive research, Chase introduces us to the people and devices that are restoring shattered lives—from implants that enable the paralyzed to stand, walk, feed, and groom themselves, to those that restore bladder and bowel control, and even sexual function. Signals from the brains of paralyzed people are captured and transformed to allow them to operate computers. Brain implants hold the potential to resolve psychiatric illnesses and to restore the ability to form memories in damaged brains.

Chase also explores troubling boundaries between restoration and enhancement, where implants could conceivably endow the able-bodied with superhuman capabilities. He concludes with a provocative question: Just because we can, does that mean we should?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Solving Modern Medicine's Most Perplexing Problem *




  








A study of advancements in neural technology, what they can do, and where they could lead us.

Once the stuff of science fiction, neural prosthetics are now a reality. Research and technology are creating implants that enable the deaf to hear, the blind to see, and the paralyzed to move.

Shattered Nerves leads us into a new medical frontier, where sophisticated, state-of-the-art medical devices repair and restore failed sensory and motor systems. In a compelling narrative that reveals the intimate relationship between technology and the physicians, scientists, and patients who bring it to life, Victor D. Chase explores groundbreaking developments in neural technology.

Through personal interviews and extensive research, Chase introduces us to the people and devices that are restoring shattered lives—from implants that enable the paralyzed to stand, walk, feed, and groom themselves, to those that restore bladder and bowel control, and even sexual function. Signals from the brains of paralyzed people are captured and transformed to allow them to operate computers. Brain implants hold the potential to resolve psychiatric illnesses and to restore the ability to form memories in damaged brains.

Chase also explores troubling boundaries between restoration and enhancement, where implants could conceivably endow the able-bodied with superhuman capabilities. He concludes with a provocative question: Just because we can, does that mean we should?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Signing Their Lives Away: The Fame and Misfortune of the Men Who Signed the Declaration of Independence *




  






In the summer of 1776, fifty-six men risked their lives and livelihood to defy King George III and sign the Declaration of Independence--yet how many of them do we actually remember?

Signing Their Lives Away introduces readers to the eclectic group of statesmen, soldiers, slaveholders, and scoundrels who signed this historic document--and the many strange fates that awaited them. Some prospered and rose to the highest levels of United States government, while others had their homes and farms seized by British soldiers.

Signer George Wythe was poisoned by his nephew; Button Gwinnett was killed in a duel; Robert Morris went to prison; Thomas Lynch was lost at sea; and of course Sam Adams achieved fame as a patriot/brewer.
Complete with portraits of the signers as well as a facsimile of the Declaration of Independence, Signing Their Lives Away provides an entertaining and enlightening narrative for history buffs of all ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Pirate Coast: Thomas Jefferson, the First Marines, and the Secret Mission of 1805 *




  








A real-life thriller -- the true story of the unheralded American who brought the Barbary Pirates to their knees.

In an attempt to stop the legendary Barbary Pirates of North Africa from hijacking American ships, William Eaton set out on a secret mission to overthrow the government of Tripoli. The operation was sanctioned by President Thomas Jefferson, who at the last moment grew wary of "intermeddling" in a foreign government and sent Eaton off without proper national support. Short on supplies, given very little money and only a few men, Eaton and his mission seemed doomed from the start. He triumphed against all odds, recruited a band of European mercenaries in Alexandria, and led them on a march across the Libyan Desert. Once in Tripoli, the ragtag army defeated the local troops and successfully captured Derne, laying the groundwork for the demise of the Barbary Pirates. Now, Richard Zacks brings this important story of America's first overseas covert op to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Pogrom: Kishinev and the Tilt of History *




  








Finalist for the National Jewish Book Award (History)

Named one of the Best Books of the Year by the Economist and the East Hampton Star

Shortlisted for the Mark Lynton History Prize



Separating historical fact from fantasy, an acclaimed historian retells the story of Kishinev, a riot that transformed the course of twentieth-century Jewish history.


So shattering were the aftereffects of Kishinev, the rampage that broke out in late-Tsarist Russia in April 1903, that one historian remarked that it was “nothing less than a prototype for the Holocaust itself.” In three days of violence, 49 Jews were killed and 600 raped or wounded, while more than 1,000 Jewish-owned houses and stores were ransacked and destroyed. Recounted in lurid detail by newspapers throughout the Western world, and covered sensationally by America’s Hearst press, the pre-Easter attacks seized the imagination of an international public, quickly becoming the prototype for what would become known as a “pogrom,” and providing the impetus for efforts as varied as The Protocols of the Elders of Zion and the NAACP. Using new evidence culled from Russia, Israel, and Europe, distinguished historian Steven J. Zipperstein’s wide-ranging book brings historical insight and clarity to a much-misunderstood event that would do so much to transform twentieth-century Jewish life and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Vimy *




  








The bestselling, award-winning author of The American Invasion of Canada “has given great drama and immediacy to that turning point in Canadian history” (Maclean’s).

On Easter Monday 1917 with a blizzard blowing in their faces, the four divisions of the Canadian Corps in France seized and held the best-defended German bastion on the Western Front—the muddy scarp of Vimy Ridge. The British had failed to take the Ridge, and so had the French who had lost 150,000 men in the attempt. Yet these magnificent colonial troops did so in a morning at the cost of only 10,000 casualties.

The author recounts this remarkable feat of arms with both pace and style. He has gathered many personal accounts from soldiers who fought at Vimy. He describes the commanders and the men, the organization and the training, and above all notes the thorough preparation for the attack from which the British General Staff could have learned much. The action is placed within the context both of the Battle of Arras, of which this attack was part, and as a milestone in the development of Canada as a nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*This Great Harbour: Scapa Flow*




  








From the days of the Vikings to World War II, a history of the famous Scottish seaway.

Known by mariners since Viking times as a safe anchorage in notoriously savage waters, Scapa Flow is the seaway that runs between the Orkney mainland and the island of Hoy. As the northern base of the Royal Navy and Allied fleets in two world wars, it witnessed some of the most seminal events in modern naval history. It was from here that The Grand Fleet set off in 1916 to do battle at Jutland; it was from that Lord Kitchener sailed to his death aboard the Hampshire; it was here that the surrendered German fleet was scuttled in May 1919; and it was here that 800 sailors lost their lives in October 1939 when HMS Royal Oak was torpedoed by a German submarine.

The late W.S. Hewison’s book is the ultimate history of this remarkable place. In addition to the military story, he also tells about the impact war had on the native island community as their remote archipelago was transformed into the hub of Britain’s naval war machine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/08/22.

Currently $3.

*Behind The Armor: The story of an Israeli soldier *




  








*What is life like for a senior IDF officer? How does he really feel about his missions and what goes on behind the armor and the uniforms of the Israeli Defense Forces?*


Colonel Itsik Ronen never planned to be a Tanker in the Armored Corps, but then he stepped into his first tank, saw the guys around him... and decided to embark on a challenging journey that will shape the rest of his life.

In his autobiographical memoir, Ronen offers a behind the scenes look at the modern Israeli Army. With his direct, no-bullshit narrative style, he takes his readers from grueling basic training, to wars and combat operations, through his last post as commander of the legendary Harel Brigade.

Along with him, the readers go through blood and fire, freezing winters and flying bullets. Through his eyes we experience the missiles of the Gulf War, two tumultuous wars in Lebanon and the endless war on terrorism. We are at his side through moments of fear, despair, perseverance and triumph.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/09/22.

Currently $1.

*Life in the North: An Apocalyptic LitRPG (The System Apocalypse Book 1) *




  








The World Ends, Not in Fire and Flames but via a series of Blue Boxes

All John wanted to do was get away from his life in Kluane National Park for a weekend. Hike, camp and forget about his ex and the mess his life has become. Instead, the world comes to an end in a series of blue boxes. Animals start evolving, monsters begin spawning and he's now got a character sheet and physics defying skills. Now, he has to survive the apocalypse, get back to civilization and not lose his mind along the way.

The System has arrived and with it, aliens, monsters and a reality that draws upon past legends and game-like reality. John will need to find new friends, deal with his ex and the slavering monsters that keep popping up.

Life in the North is Book 1 of the System Apocalypse, an Apocalyptic LitRPG that combines modern day life, science fiction and fantasy elements along with game mechanics. This series contains elements of games like level ups, experience, enchanted materials, a sarcastic spirit, mecha, a beguiling dark elf, monsters, minotaurs, a fiery red head and a semi-realistic view on violence and its effects. Does not include harems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Zombie Maelstrom (Zombie Apocalypse: Chad Halverson Series Book 1) *




  








Virulent pockets of plague, first reported in China, break out worldwide and spread with mind-boggling speed. CIA black ops agent Chad Halverson flies to Los Angeles to visit his brother after receiving a call that his brother has been hospitalized after a car accident. Halverson's Boeing 737 crash-lands in an eerie Los Angeles shrouded with an impenetrable haze of smog. But that is only the tip of the iceberg of Halverson's nightmare. Lurking in this mist are legions of plague-infected living dead who are driven by an all-consuming lust for human flesh. Halverson's reunion with his brother must take second place to his own struggle to stay alive.

As civilization crumbles into chaos, it will take all the skills and wits Halverson and his fellow passengers possess for their hunted party to survive in a world overrun with hordes of flesh-craving zombies. Which will pose a bigger threat to Halverson and his ever-dwindling band--their own bickering as they try to organize and defend themselves, their enemies the living dead, or the new "civilization" of men that is superseding the old?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Zombie Necropolis (Zombie Apocalypse: Chad Halverson Series Book 2) *




  






The world has turned.

Plague-infected, flesh-eating zombies now infest the earth. Black ops agent Chad Halverson of the CIA's top secret National Clandestine Service and a motley band of survivors must do everything they can to survive one more day, even as they try to find out what caused the pandemic.

Fending off zombies at every turn, Halverson and his group make a mad dash through the plague-ravaged, smoldering ruins of Los Angeles and Santa Monica to evade the clutches of the zombie hordes and reach the sea.

A cop with a drinking problem, a politician with a scandalous past, a couturiere who can't find her daughter, a CIA agent searching for his brother . . . alienated characters all caught up in the zombie apocalypse.

When Halverson finds out the truth behind the origin of the plague, he is targeted for extermination by surviving remnants of the government that are hiding underground and will do anything it takes to retain their fragile hold on power.

This is a terrifying new world where the living dead rule the land, killer drones rule the sky, and death lurks around the next corner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Omen Tree *




  








*A sleepy town. A missing person. A strange figure lurking in the woods.*

The small town of Poplar is a quiet, comfortable, and respectable place to raise children. The neighbors are decent and the seasons are beautiful. All is well until the night young Ian Whelan glimpses something moving around in his backyard. Then everything begins to change.

Lies are exposed, bodies are uncovered, and a well-hidden killer is finally dragged out into the light. Slowly, the stark reality of what’s been going on in the gloomy woods and musty basements of Poplar is realized, and this revelation will leave a pile of bodies in its destructive wake.

From the author of Ash Above, Snow Below comes a poignant meditation on how we confront the monsters of our childhood. Equal parts grim and adventurous, The Omen Tree features a variety of adventurous outcasts and deviant rogues that will capture your heart one moment and darken it the next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Half Broke Horses: A True-Life Novel *




  









“Those old cows knew trouble was coming before we did.” So begins the story of Lily Casey Smith, Jeannette Walls’s no-nonsense, resourceful, and spectacularly compelling grandmother. By age six, Lily was helping her father break horses. At fifteen, she left home to teach in a frontier town—riding five hundred miles on her pony, alone, to get to her job. She learned to drive a car and fly a plane. And, with her husband, Jim, she ran a vast ranch in Arizona. She raised two children, one who is Jeannette’s memorable mother, Rosemary Smith Walls, unforgettably portrayed in The Glass Castle.

Lily survived tornadoes, droughts, floods, the Great Depression, and the most heartbreaking personal tragedy. She bristled at prejudice of all kinds—against women, Native Americans, and anyone else who didn’t fit the mold. Rosemary Smith Walls always told Jeannette that she was like her grandmother, and in this true-life novel, Jeannette Walls channels that kindred spirit. Half Broke Horses is Laura Ingalls Wilder for adults, as riveting and dramatic as Isak Dinesen’s Out of Africa or Beryl Markham’s West with the Night. Destined to become a classic, it will transfix readers everywhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Don't Label Me: An Incredible Conversation for Divided Times *




  








"Don't Label Me should be labeled as genius. It's an amazing book." - Chris Rock

A unique conversation about diversity, bigotry, and our common humanity, by the New York Times bestselling author, Oprah “Chutzpah” award-winner, and founder of the Moral Courage Project

In these United States, discord has hit emergency levels. Civility isn't the reason to repair our caustic chasms. Diversity is.

Don't Label Me shows that America's founding genius is diversity of thought. Which is why social justice activists won't win by labeling those who disagree with them. At a time when minorities are fast becoming the majority, a truly new America requires a new way to tribe out.

Enter Irshad Manji and her dog, Lily. Raised to believe that dogs are evil, Manji overcame her fear of the "other" to adopt Lily. She got more than she bargained for. Defying her labels as an old, blind dog, Lily engages Manji in a taboo-busting conversation about identity, power, and politics. They're feisty. They're funny. And in working through their challenges to one another, they reveal how to open the hearts of opponents for the sake of enduring progress. Readers who crave concrete tips will be delighted.

Studded with insights from epigenetics and epistemology, layered with the lessons of Bruce Lee, Ben Franklin, and Audre Lorde, punctuated with stories about Manji's own experiences as a refugee from Africa, a Muslim immigrant to the U.S., and a professor of moral courage, Don't Label Me makes diversity great again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Permanent Record*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Edward Snowden, the man who risked everything to expose the US government’s system of mass surveillance, reveals for the first time the story of his life, including how he helped to build that system and what motivated him to try to bring it down.

In 2013, twenty-nine-year-old Edward Snowden shocked the world when he broke with the American intelligence establishment and revealed that the United States government was secretly pursuing the means to collect every single phone call, text message, and email. The result would be an unprecedented system of mass surveillance with the ability to pry into the private lives of every person on earth. Six years later, Snowden reveals for the very first time how he helped to build this system and why he was moved to expose it.

Spanning the bucolic Beltway suburbs of his childhood and the clandestine CIA and NSA postings of his adulthood, Permanent Record is the extraordinary account of a bright young man who grew up online—a man who became a spy, a whistleblower, and, in exile, the Internet’s conscience. Written with wit, grace, passion, and an unflinching candor, Permanent Record is a crucial memoir of our digital age and destined to be a classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Sacred Oath: Memoirs of a Secretary of Defense During Extraordinary Times *




  








INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Former Secretary of Defense Mark T. Esper reveals the shocking details of his tumultuous tenure while serving in the Trump administration.

From June of 2019 until his firing by President Trump after the November 2020 election, Secretary Mark T. Esper led the Department of Defense through an unprecedented time in history—a period marked by growing threats and conflict abroad, a global pandemic unseen in a century, the greatest domestic unrest in two generations, and a White House seemingly bent on breaking accepted norms and conventions for political advantage. A Sacred Oath is Secretary Esper’s unvarnished and candid memoir of those extraordinary and dangerous times, and includes events and moments never before told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Isabel Puddles Investigates (A Mitten State Mystery Book 2) *




  








“Too late” isn’t a factor for Isabel Puddles—until the clock starts ticking on a deadly mystery in the cozy town of Gull Harbor, Michigan . . .

Isabel is living life on her terms as summer stirs the peaceful shores of Lake Michigan. Only slowing down to meet her oldest friend for daily coffee, the newly licensed PI has found herself chipping away at the college degree she never completed—and, to her surprise, eagerly awaiting letters from her pen pal, an admired British mystery writer. But when her latest client turns out to be an extravagant recluse who’s rich both in secrets and money, Isabel becomes embroiled in the strange world of Rust Belt royalty and the Memorial Day Weekend disappearance of a handsome young heir.

Beyond the famous family name and ugly rumors surrounding her, Abigail Bachmeier is an enigma. With one great nephew presumed dead after vanishing off the side of a ferry, Abigail makes the strange request to locate another missing relative. As Isabel investigates and gets closer to revealing at least one more possible murder, she begins to suspect yet another life could soon be in terrible danger—her own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*SCENT OF A MYSTERY...A CITRUS BEACH MYSTERY *




  








Re-Edited!!
The Adventure Continues...

Megan & Barney survive Hurricane Arlene, and in the aftermath Barney unearths an unusual mystery. A man declared dead years ago is living outside of Citrus Beach, with a price still on his head. Megan tries to unravel his story, but there is a catch, and they have to act quickly before his killers try again. And this time they might succeed, killing anyone who might get in the way: be it a inquisitive redheaded Gardener or a playful Beagle!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*BLOW: How a Small-Town Boy Made $100 Million with the Medellin Cocaine Cartel And Lost It All *




  








BLOW is the unlikely story of George Jung's roller coaster ride from middle-class high school football hero to the heart of Pablo Escobar's Medellin cartel-- the largest importer of the United States cocaine supply in the 1980s. Jung's early business of flying marijuana into the United States from the mountains of Mexico took a dramatic turn when he met Carlos Lehder, a young Colombian car thief with connections to the then newly born cocaine operation in his native land. Together they created a new model for selling cocaine, turning a drug used primarily by the entertainment elite into a massive and unimaginably lucrative enterprise-- one whose earnings, if legal, would have ranked the cocaine business as the sixth largest private enterprise in the Fortune 500.

The ride came to a screeching halt when DEA agents and Florida police busted Jung with three hundred kilos of coke, effectively unraveling his fortune. But George wasn't about to go down alone. He planned to bring down with him one of the biggest cartel figures ever caught.

With a riveting insider account of the lurid world of international drug smuggling and a super-charged drama of one man's meteoric rise and desperate fall, Bruce Porter chronicles Jung's life using unprecedented eyewitness sources in this critically acclaimed true crime classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dress Her in Indigo: A Travis McGee Novel *




  








From a beloved master of crime fiction, Dress Her in Indigo is one of many classic novels featuring Travis McGee, the hard-boiled detective who lives on a houseboat.

Travis McGee could never deny his old friend anything. So before Meyer even says please, McGee agrees to accompany him to Mexico to reconstruct the last mysterious months of a young woman’s life—on a fat expense account provided by the father who has lost touch with her. They think she’s fallen in with the usual post-teenage misfits and rebels. What they find is stranger, kinkier, and far more deadly.

“To diggers a thousand years from now, the works of John D. MacDonald would be a treasure on the order of the tomb of Tutankhamen.”—Kurt Vonnegut

All Meyer’s friend wants to know is whether his daughter was happy before she died in a car accident south of the border. But when McGee and Meyer step foot in the hippie enclave in Oaxaca that had become Bix Bowie’s last refuge, they get more than they bargained for.

Not only had Bix made a whole group of dangerous, loathsome friends, but she was also mixed up in trafficking heroin into the United States. By the time she died, she was a shell of her former self. And the more McGee looks into things, the less accidental Bix’s death starts to seem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*All Her Fault: The breathlessly twisty Sunday Times bestseller everyone is talking about *




  








ONE MISSING BOY.

Marissa Irvine arrives at 14 Tudor Grove, expecting to pick up her young son Milo from his first playdate with a boy at his new school. But the woman who answers the door isn't a mother she recognises. She isn't the nanny. She doesn't have Milo. And so begins every parent's worst nightmare.

FOUR GUILTY WOMEN.

As news of the disappearance filters through the quiet Dublin suburb and an unexpected suspect is named, whispers start to spread about the women most closely connected to the shocking event. Because only one of them may have taken Milo - but they could all be blamed . . .

IN A COMMUNITY FULL OF SECRETS, WHO IS REALLY AT FAULT?

Don't miss Hide and Seek, the twisty new thriller from Andrea Mara, available to buy now!

*A top ten Sunday Times bestseller!*
*Shortlisted for Crime Fiction Book of the Year at the An Post Irish Book Awards 2021*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*All His Pretty Girls: An absolutely gripping detective novel with a jaw-dropping killer twist (Detective Alyssa Wyatt Book 1) *




  








‘A fast-paced, breathtaking read… This will definitely be making my list of favourite books of the year’ Go Buy The Book

Detective Alyssa Wyatt is hunting a serial killer.

She doesn’t know that he’s hunting her.

A woman is found naked, badly beaten and barely alive in the New Mexico mountains. The shocking discovery plunges Albuquerque Detective Alyssa Wyatt into a case that will test her to the limit.

It appears that Callie McCormick is the latest plaything of a shadowy psychopath that leaves a long shadow on the streets of New Mexico – an individual linked to a string of deaths but leaving no evidence.

But when Alyssa makes a breakthrough that just might reveal the killer, she unknowingly puts herself in the crosshairs of a brutal maniac – one with an old score to settle.

Because the killer knows Alyssa very well, even if she doesn’t know him. And he’s determined that she’ll know his name – even if he has to extract his deadly revenge on her and everything she loves.

The launch of a dark, gripping, completely unputdownable crime thriller series, All His Pretty Girls introduces New Mexico detective Alyssa Wyatt. Fans of Kendra Elliot, Melinda Leigh and Angela Marsons will be utterly engrossed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Devil's Playground: An addictive crime thriller and mystery novel packed with twists (Detective Alyssa Wyatt Book 4) *




  








From behind her came a noise, and she whirled around. Two pairs of cold, murderous eyes stared back at her from beneath hooded cloaks. She stood cemented in place, even as her brain screamed at her to run…

It’s their usual Thursday girls’ night in, and best friends Skye, Elena, and London are enjoying hanging out at Skye’s house in New Mexico, eating junk food, drinking wine, and playing with Skye’s little children, Carter and Abigail.

Until the intruders arrive.

Hearing the horrific screams from Elena and Skye, London hides the children, tiptoes out to see what has happened… and disappears.

After Carter raises the alarm, Detective Alyssa Wyatt is called in to investigate a bloodbath that appears to have no motive, no evidence, and worse still – no sign of London.

As Alyssa and her team dig deeper, the truth is always out of their reach… but what is clear is that they need to find London, and fast.

And as they uncover a link between the murders and a sinister local cult, can Alyssa find the young woman who has vanished without a trace – before London joins the list of victims?

Meet Detective Alyssa Wyatt. Mom, Wife… and a serial killer’s worst nightmare.

An utterly addictive, dark and twisty detective novel with a twist that will leave you gasping. If you’re a fan of Kendra Elliot, Lisa Regan or Angela Marsons, you’ll fall in love with Charly Cox’s stunning detective series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Second Husband: A Novel*




  








A woman’s seemingly perfect second marriage is rocked by a discovery about the death of her first husband in this twisty psychological thriller from Kate White, the New York Times bestselling author whom Entertainment Weekly called “impossible to outwit.” 

After losing her husband, Derrick, in what appears to have been a random street crime, thirtysomething Emma has built a new life with widower Tom, who is kind, handsome, driven, and successful. Emma is finally able to feel safe again, both in her relationship with Tom and in the home they've made together on the Connecticut shore.

Then one day a homicide detective shows up at Emma and Tom’s door asking questions. Though Emma had been cleared of her husband’s murder, it appears that law enforcement is taking another look at her and the case. 

What do they know? Are they on the right track this time? And most importantly, will the renewed investigation ruin Emma’s chances of a happy life? 

With twists and turns all the way to the last page, this fast-paced, expertly plotted novel will have you asking that age-old question: how well do you really know the ones you love?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*How to Kill Men and Get Away With It: A deliciously dark, hilariously addictive debut psychological thriller, about friendship, love and murder for 2022! *




  








‘A MUST-READ for fans of dark fiction!’ Readers First ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

‘There’s a new serial killer in town’ Readers First ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Meet Kitty Collins.
FRIEND. LOVER. KILLER.

He was following me. That guy from the nightclub who wouldn’t leave me alone.

I hadn’t intended to kill him of course. But I wasn’t displeased when I did and, despite the mess I made, I appeared to get away with it.

That’s where my addiction started…

I’ve got a taste for revenge and quite frankly, I’m killing it.

A deliciously dark, hilariously twisted story about friendship, love, and murder. Fans of My Sister the Serial Killer, How to Kill Your Family and Killing Eve will love this wickedly clever novel!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*In High Winds: The McGann Saga, Part One *




  








The first three books in Christopher Nicole’s epic McGann series are now available in this special omnibus edition, In High Winds.

1769. Young Harry McGann is forced to flee Ireland for the unknown shores of America. On that voyage he meets Elizabeth Bartlett, who seems as far beyond his reach as the stars which guide him across the Atlantic.

Through the years that follow, Harry finds himself involved in the formation of the American Navy. It is a world of intrigue, violence and untold dangers at sea. But always the memory of Elizabeth is there and their paths are destined to cross again and again.

Over the next three novels of this sweeping series, the fortunes of Harry McGann and his descendants rise and fall like a ship upon the waves. A century passes and, among the backdrop of the birth pangs of the United States, the family is torn asunder by war and love, both violently passionate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Family Honor (Sunny Randall Book 1) *




  








A blazingly original novel from the undisputed dean of American crime fiction, featuring a sharp, tough, sexy new P.I., Sunny Randall.

Sunny Randall is a Boston P.I. and former cop, a college graduate, an aspiring painter, a divorcée, and the owner of a miniature bull terrier named Rosie. Hired by a wealthy family to locate their teenage daughter, Sunny is tested by the parents’ preconceived notion of what a detective should be. With the help of underworld contacts she tracks down the runaway Millicent, who has turned to prostitution, rescues her from a vicious pimp, and finds herself, at thirty-four, the unlikely custodian of a difficult teenager when the girl refuses to return to her family.

But Millicent’s problems are rooted in much larger crimes than running away, and Sunny, now playing the role of bodyguard, is caught in a shooting war with some very serious mobsters. She turns for help to her ex-husband, Richie, himself the son of a mob family, and to her dearest friend, Spike, a flamboyant and dangerous gay man. Heading this unlikely alliance, Sunny must solve at least one murder, resolve a criminal conspiracy that reaches to the top of state government, and bring Millicent back into functional young womanhood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The History of Jerusalem: Its Origins to the Early Middle Ages*




  








Fascinating revelations of the parts played by David, Solomon, Judas Maccabee, Pompey, Cleopatra, Justinian, and others in the making of the city.

Jerusalem is one of the oldest cities in the world, with evidence of an original settlement dating back more than 4,000 years. Vitally important was the supply of water provided by the Gihon Spring, in a land that normally experienced rainfall only from November to March. Since then this Middle Eastern city has been attacked and devastated on numerous occasions.

Former rulers include King David, who established the City of David, and his son Solomon, who expanded Jerusalem and built the first Great Temple on Mount Moriah. Destruction 2,600 years ago saw most of the inhabitants exiled to Babylon, but as the Jewish diaspora returned, the Temple and city were rebuilt. Wars between the Ptolemaic and Seleucid successors of Alexander the Great seemed endless, but the resistance of the Maccabee brothers eventually led to the glorious reign of the Hasmonean kings.

Roman interference and the enforcement of the despotic Herod the Great as king led inevitably to the catastrophic Jewish/Roman wars, and Jerusalem was once again destroyed. Christianity eventually facilitated a reinvigorated Byzantine Jerusalem, which became one of the world’s most beautiful cities. The bubonic plague was survived, but a new low saw the Persians sack the city before Heraclius triumphantly returned Christ’s True Cross to Jerusalem.

The History of Jerusalem: Its Origins to the Early Middle Ages is the first of its kind to examine in detail the rich history of Jerusalem during antiquity up to the year 630 CE. This in-depth account goes further than other volumes in terms of the breadth and scale of events covered, and offers an unbiased but critical appraisal of the colorful history of Jerusalem and the surrounding areas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ten Popes Who Shook the World*




  








“Simply brilliant” essays on the leaders who have most powerfully shaped not just the Church itself, but the course of human history (Catholic Library World).

The Bishops of Rome have been Christianity’s most powerful leaders for nearly two millennia, and their influence has extended far beyond the purely spiritual. The popes have played a central role in the history of Europe and the wider world, not only shouldering the spiritual burdens of their ancient office, but also contending with—and sometimes precipitating—the cultural and political crises of their times.

In an acclaimed series of BBC radio broadcasts, Eamon Duffy explored the impact of ten popes he judged to be among the most influential in history. With this “enlightening” book (Booklist), readers may now also enjoy Duffy’s portraits of these ten exceptional men who shook the world. Beginning with St. Peter, the Rock upon whom the Catholic Church was built, he follows with Leo the Great (fifth century), Gregory the Great (sixth century), Gregory VII (eleventh century), Innocent III (thirteenth century), Paul III (sixteenth century), and Pius IX (nineteenth century). Among twentieth-century popes, Duffy examines the lives and contributions of Pius XII, who was elected on the eve of the Second World War, the kindly John XXIII, who captured the world’s imagination, and John Paul II, the first non-Italian pope in 450 years. Each of these ten extraordinary individuals, Duffy shows, shaped their own worlds—and in the process, helped to create ours.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rivals Unto Death: Alexander Hamilton and Aaron Burr *




  








From the bestselling author of The Greatest Stories Never Told series, the epic history of Alexander Hamilton and Aaron Burr's illustrious and eccentric political careers and their fateful rivalry.

The famous duel between Alexander Hamilton and Aaron Burr was the culmination of a story three decades in the making. Rivals unto Death vividly traces their rivalry back to the earliest days of the American Revolution, when Hamilton and Burr -- both brilliant, restless, and barely twenty years old -- elbowed their way onto the staff of General George Washington. The fast-moving account traces their intricate tug-of war, uncovering surprising details that led to their deadly encounter through battlefields, courtrooms, bedrooms, and the wildest presidential election in history, counting down the years to their fateful rendezvous on the dueling ground.

This is politics made personal: shrill accusations, bruising collisions, and a parade of flesh and blood founders struggling--and often failing--to keep their tempers and jealousies in check. Smoldering in the background was a fundamental political divide that threatened to tear the new nation in two, and still persists to this day.

The Burr and Hamilton that leap out of these pages are passionate, engaging, and utterly human characters inextricably linked together as Rivals unto Death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Reckless: Pride of the Marines*




  







Reckless was a horse who became a member of the Marines during the Korean War. She carried ammunition and was cited for her bravery under fire. Beloved by the Marines, she was decorated and promoted to sergeant. At the end of the war the Marines had her shipped to the U.S. for retirement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/09/22.

Currently $3.

*The Freedom Shield: The 191st Assault Helicopter Company in Vietnam *




  








A Vietnam War helicopter pilot shares arresting accounts of flying troops into hot LZs and medevacking the wounded under fire.

The Freedom Shield brings together stories of veterans of the 191st Assault Helicopter Company, who were tasked with carrying troops into battle, attacking enemy positions, and evacuating the wounded in their UH-1 Iroquois “Huey” helicopters. The unit was assembled from a hodgepodge of hand-me-down aircraft, used equipment, and overlooked personnel—its appearance belied the invaluable work the crews of the 191st would undertake during the Vietnam War. This narrative of the Company, told through collected stories of veterans, defines a breed of soldier newly minted in Vietnam: the combat assault-helicopter crewman.

The 191st pilots, crews, and support personnel vividly share the details of what it was like to be at war and forced to rely on your fellow crewmembers for your own survival. Their accounts of helicopter combat at the height of the Vietnam conflict accurately recreate the sights and sounds of the battlefields, the fear and horror of watching close friends torn to pieces, and their feelings on returning to base. Their message is infinitely clear: “The price of freedom is painful.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/10/22.

Currently $1.

*The Moon and Beyond (The Lunar Free State Book 1) *




  








Ian Stevens, director of the Deep Space Research Institute, isn’t interested in conducting research just for the sake of research. While the rest of the world—including the U.S. government—thinks that’s the DSRI’s sole mission, Stevens is actually interested in more—he wants manned space travel and the colonization of the moon.

With NASA defunct, few scientific probes are being launched, and no one even talks about human spaceflight anymore. Stevens is out to change that. A billionaire in his own right, Stevens has assembled a crew of the best scientists and engineers he can find, and the DSRI is secretly building and testing gravity-powered spacecraft.

There’s just one problem—the project would be widely condemned worldwide, especially since there’s no government supervision. Everything they do has to be kept out of sight and away from the prying eyes of the NSA, Homeland Security, the IRS, OSHA, and a half-dozen other government agencies. They’ve got the world's smartest computer on their side, but will it be enough?

As the government gets ever closer to figuring out what the DSRI is doing, Stevens’ plan to establish a permanent settlement on the Moon nears fruition. The race is on—will the government find out and shut down the project, or will Stevens be able to implement…the Lunar Free State?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Galaxias *




  








What would happen to the world if the sun went out?

New epic sci-fi from Stephen Baxter, the award-winning author whose credits include co-authorship of the Long Earth series with Terry Pratchett.

By the middle of the 21st century, humanity has managed to overcome a series of catastrophic events and maintain some sense of stability. Space exploration has begun again. Science has led the way.

But then one day, the sun goes out. Solar panels are useless, and the world begins to freeze

Earth begins to fall out of its orbit.

The end is nigh.

Someone has sent us a sign.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Shadows Over Innsmouth *




  








Enjoy some “good, slimy fun” with this horror anthology that pays tribute to H.P. Lovecraft’s eeriest creation—featuring 16 “genuinely frightening” stories from Neil Gaiman, Ramsey Campbell, and more (San Francisco Chronicle).

Inspired by H. P. Lovecraft’s classic, today’s masters of horror take up their pens and turn once more to that decayed, forsaken New England fishing village with its sparkling treasure, loathsome denizens, and unspeakable evil . . .

In addition to the Lovecraft’s original novella, The Shadow Over Innsmouth, this anthology features 16 chilling stories by authors such as Neil Gaiman, Ramsey Campbell and Kim Newman—all exploring and deepening the Cthulhu Mythos.

"Introduction: Spawn of the Deep Ones" by Stephen Jones
"The Shadow Over Innsmouth" by H. P. Lovecraft
"Beyond the Reef" by Basil Copper
"The Big Fish" by Jack Yeovil
"Return to Innsmouth" by Guy N. Smith
"The Crossing" by Adrian Cole
"Down to the Boots" by D. F. Lewis
"The Church in High Street" by Ramsey Campbell
"Innsmouth Gold" by David Sutton
"Daoine Domhain" by Peter Tremayne
"A Quarter to Three" by Kim Newman
"The Tomb of Priscus" by Brian Mooney
"The Innsmouth Heritage" by Brian Stableford
"The Homecoming" by Nicholas Royle
"Deepnet" by David Langford
"To See the Sea" by Michael Marshall Smith
"Dagon's Bell" by Brian Lumley
"Only the End of the World Again" by Neil Gaiman


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The American Way of War: How Bush's Wars Became Obama's (TomDispatch Books) *




  








The creator of TomDispatch.com “tackles our military fetish . . . He takes on our war-possessed world with clear-eyed, penetrating precision” (Mother Jones).

Tom Engelhardt, creator of the website TomDispatch.com, takes a scalpel to the American urge to dominate the globe. Tracing developments from 9/11 to present day, this is an unforgettable anatomy of a disaster that is yet to end.

Since 2001, Tom Englehardt has written regular reports for his popular site TomDispatch that have provided badly needed insight into US militarism and its effects, both at home and abroad. When others were celebrating the invasions of Afghanistan and Iraq, he warned of the enormous dangers of both occupations.

In The American Way of War, Engelhardt documents Washington’s ongoing commitment to military bases to preserve—and extend—its empire; reveals damning information about the American reliance on air power, at great cost to civilians in Afghanistan, Iraq, and Pakistan; and shows that the US empire has deep historical roots that precede the Bush administration—and continued through the presidency of Barack Obama.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Book Woman's Daughter: A Novel *




  








THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

"A powerful portrait of the courageous women who fought against ignorance, misogyny, and racial prejudice." —William Kent Krueger, New York Times bestselling author of This Tender Land and Lightning Strike

The new novel from the New York Times bestselling author of The Book Woman of Troublesome Creek!

Bestselling historical fiction author Kim Michele Richardson is back with the perfect book club read following Honey Lovett, the daughter of the beloved Troublesome book woman, who must fight for her own independence with the help of the women who guide her and the books that set her free.

In the ruggedness of the beautiful Kentucky mountains, Honey Lovett has always known that the old ways can make a hard life harder. As the daughter of the famed blue-skinned, Troublesome Creek packhorse librarian, Honey and her family have been hiding from the law all her life. But when her mother and father are imprisoned, Honey realizes she must fight to stay free, or risk being sent away for good.

Picking up her mother's old packhorse library route, Honey begins to deliver books to the remote hollers of Appalachia. Honey is looking to prove that she doesn't need anyone telling her how to survive. But the route can be treacherous, and some folks aren't as keen to let a woman pave her own way.

If Honey wants to bring the freedom books provide to the families who need it most, she's going to have to fight for her place, and along the way, learn that the extraordinary women who run the hills and hollers can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Windsor Knot: A Novel (Her Majesty the Queen Investigates Book 1) *




  








The bestselling first book in a highly original and delightfully clever crime series in which Queen Elizabeth II secretly solves crimes while carrying out her royal duties.

It is the early spring of 2016 and Queen Elizabeth is at Windsor Castle in advance of her 90th birthday celebrations. But the preparations are interrupted by the shocking and untimely death of a guest in one of the Castle bedrooms. The scene leads some to think the young Russian pianist strangled himself, yet a badly tied knot leads MI5 to suspect foul play. When they begin to question the Household’s most loyal servants, Her Majesty knows they’re looking in the wrong place.

For the Queen has been living an extraordinary double life ever since her teenage years as “Lilibet.” Away from the public eye and unbeknownst to her closest friends and advisers, she has the most brilliant skill for solving crimes. With help from her Assistant Private Secretary, Rozie Oshodi, a British Nigerian officer recently appointed to the Royal Horse Artillery, the Queen discreetly begins making inquiries. As she carries out her royal duties with her usual aplomb, no one in the Royal Household, the government, or the public knows that the resolute Elizabeth won’t hesitate to use her keen eye, quick mind, and steady nerve to bring a murderer to justice.

SJ Bennett captures Queen Elizabeth’s voice with skill, nuance, wit, and genuine charm in this imaginative and engaging mystery that portrays Her Majesty as she’s rarely seen: kind yet worldly, decisive, shrewd, and, most important, a superb judge of character.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Deep into the Dark: A Mystery (The Detective Margaret Nolan Series Book 1) *




  








New York Times bestseller P. J. Tracy returns with Deep into the Dark, a brand new series set in LA and featuring up-and-coming LAPD Detective Margaret Nolan and murder suspect Sam Easton.

Sam Easton—a true survivor—is home from Afghanistan, trying to rebuild a life in his hometown of LA. Separated from his wife, bartending and therapy sessions are what occupy his days and nights. When friend and colleague Melody Traeger is beaten by her boyfriend, she turns to Sam for help. When the boyfriend turns up dead the next day, a hard case like Sam is the perfect suspect.

But LAPD Detective Margaret Nolan, whose brother recently died serving overseas, is sympathetic to Sam's troubles, and can't quite see him as a killer. She's more interested in the secrets Melody might be keeping and the developments in another murder case on the other side of town.

Set in an LA where real people live and work--not the superficial LA of Beverly Hills or the gritty underbelly of the city--Deep into the Dark features two really engaging, dynamic main characters and explores the nature of obsession, revenge, and grief.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dead Beat (The Dresden Files, Book 7) *




  








“The wildest, strangest, best Dresden adventure to date...Butcher’s blending of modern fantasy with classic noir sensibilities ensures that there’s never a dull moment.”—SF Site

Paranormal investigations are Harry Dresden’s business and Chicago is his beat, as he tries to bring law and order to a world of wizards and monsters that exists alongside everyday life. And though most inhabitants of the Windy City don’t believe in magic, the Special Investigations Department of the Chicago PD knows better.

Karrin Murphy is the head of S. I. and Harry’s good friend. So when a killer vampire threatens to destroy Murphy’s reputation unless Harry does her bidding, he has no choice. The vampire wants the Word of Kemmler (whatever that is) and all the power that comes with it. Now, Harry is in a race against time—and six merciless necromancers—to find the Word before Chicago experiences a Halloween night to wake the dead...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Six Graves: An absolutely heart-pounding and addictive crime thriller (Detective Kim Stone Book 16) *




  








It’s a typical teenage bedroom with posters covering the walls and clothes littering the floor. But the girl lying on her bed, wearing a delicate chain around her neck, is lifeless. A circle of red stains her white vest top. How had the girl’s mother looked down at her sleeping child and pulled the trigger?

When Detective Kim Stone rushes to the scene of a house fire, she’s shocked to discover it’s claimed the lives of two teenage children and their parents. But this tragedy is not quite as it seems. Each body is marked by a gunshot wound and the mother, Helen Daynes, is holding the gun.

The case sparks painful childhood memories for Kim who suffered at the hands of her own abusive mother, but it just makes her more determined to uncover the truth. As Kim untangles Helen’s past, she finds a history of clinical depression. But did it drive Helen to murder her loved ones?

Then Kim uncovers a tiny, vital clue in Helen’s bedroom that throws the investigation wide open. Could someone else have killed the Daynes family?

Just as Kim feels she’s making progress, a deadly threat is made to her own life by a dangerous psychopath from her past. Biting back her fear, she keeps digging. And when Kim hits upon a shocking secret that changes everything she thought she knew about Helen, she realises that the remaining family members are in grave danger.

Kim is under pressure like never before, and the monster circling her is getting ever closer. Four bodies already. Four graves fresh in the ground. Who will be next? Can Kim find the killer and save herself before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Perfect Escape *




  








The perfect girls' weekend turns deadly in this twisty unforgettable thriller that is perfect for fans of Shari Lapena and Riley Sager.

A girls' weekend to die for.

New friends Sam, Margaret and Diana are thrilled to be getting out of the city for a girls’ weekend—they’ve bonded over their messy divorces, and every mile on the odometer feels like another step towards putting their exes in the past. But when car trouble halfway into their trip strands them in the most unlikely of mountain towns, they come face-to-face with the hurts and betrayals they were so desperate to leave behind.

When Diana doesn't return home after a night out, Sam and Margaret's search for her reveals just how little they know about their friend. As eerie coincidences and secrets begin to pile up, and an ex-boyfriend arrives in the tiny town, the women realize that their detour may not have been a mistake...and that someone wants to guarantee that they never make it out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Lieutenants (Brotherhood of War Book 1) *



  








They were the young ones, the bright ones, the ones with the dreams. From the Nazi-prowled wastes of North Africa to the bloody corridors of Europe, they honorably answered the call.

War–it was their duty, their job, their life.

They marched off as boys and they came back–those who made it–as soldiers and professionals forged in the heat of battle...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Code of War (The Jen Yates Series Book 1) *




  








Montana’s back country is known to be unforgiving. Miles of forest interrupted only by jagged peaks. Weather conditions that shift without a moment’s notice. Ferocious wildlife …

It’s where Jen Yates landed when she retired from the National Security Agency. She chose the back country for a reason: Safety. Her new cabin isn’t for leisure … it’s a remote military installation designed for concealment.

Jen spent close to a decade honing her craft in some of the NSA’s most storied branches. Now, she’s using those same tools as a government contractor. It generates deniability for the United States Government while allowing Jen and her small team to operate on the forefront of America’s burgeoning cyber war.

Jen’s team has a list of specialties, but they have one particular focus: Cyber Kinetic Eliminations—remote killings aided by sophisticated technology, and Internet of Things devices. The same tools that bring safety and convenience to modern life allow Jen and her team to assassinate targets without leaving a trace.

As Jen’s success rate rises, so does her profile. It leads to a career defining assignment that’s as dangerous as it is rewarding: the assassination of a People’s Liberation Army general responsible for reforming China’s armed forces.

His goal is to create an armed force that can challenge the United States … and win.

Jen’s goal is to stop him by any means necessary.

The assignment places Jen and her team in the middle of the world’s two leading superpowers as they struggle for dominance. As Jen fights for the country she loves, she realizes that she’s just a pawn in the game of nations, and that survival is far from guaranteed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Code of War: Cyber Kinetic (The Jen Yates Series Book 2) *




  








Conflict in Korea

Jen Yates and her Technical Access Group are tasked with surveilling, penetrating, and conducting Cyber Kinetic Assaults on elements of North Korea's nuclear weapons program. The targets are big, and the stakes are high.

While Jen and her Group are busy working in North Korea, China's Ministry of State Security has begun working in South Korea. They aren't looking to destroy weapons; they're looking to use weapons. They have only one goal in mind: change Asia permanently.

Still reeling from her loss in Montana, and struggling to cope with challenges on her current deployment, Jen Yates is pushed to the brink. China's plan for the Korean Peninsula is superior, and their weapons are more powerful.

With failure looming, Jen must take deadly risks to keep South Korea safe, and complete her mission. Will she succeed? Or will South Korea fall in China's hands?

No matter the outcome, Jen's mission in Korea will be fatal ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dark Side of the Street (Simon Vaughn Book 1) *




  








A British agent goes behind bars to trap an elusive enemy in this thriller from the New York Times–bestselling author of The Eagle Has Landed.

As an experienced operative of the British Intelligence organization known as “The Bureau,” Paul Chavasse is used to working behind enemy lines. So when he’s approached with a mission that will land him in prison, he’s certain it will be an easy stretch.

He’s wrong.

For some time, a clandestine organization headed by an enigmatic leader called the Baron has been breaking prisoners out of confinement with military precision, only to disappear into the darkness once again. The next convict to be freed is most likely Harry Youngblood, a disgruntled associate of the Baron’s who could be the key to the case.

All Chavasse has to do is get in good with Youngblood, tag along when his boss busts him out, and unmask the Baron. Then all he has to do is stay alive . . .

With millions of fans and dozens of bestsellers including the series featuring Liam Devlin and Sean Dillon, Jack Higgins is truly one of the original masters of the international thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Game of Snipers (Bob Lee Swagger) *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER
"Bob Lee Swagger is a true American literary icon."--Mark Greaney, New York Times Bestselling Author of Mission Critical

In this blazing new thriller from Pulitzer Prize winner Stephen Hunter, master sniper Bob Lee Swagger takes on his biggest job to date...and confronts an assassin with skills that match his own.

When Bob Lee Swagger is approached by a woman who lost a son to war and has spent the years since risking all that she has to find the sniper who pulled the trigger, he knows right away he'll do everything in his power to help her. But what begins as a favor becomes an obsession, and soon Swagger is back in the action, teaming up with the Mossad, the FBI, and local American law enforcement as he tracks a sniper who is his own equal...and attempts to decipher that assassin's ultimate target before it's too late.

With all-too-real threats and a twisty, masterful storytelling, Game of Snipers is another gripping addition to a bestselling Bob Lee Swagger series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Book of Fate *




  








"Six minutes from now, one of us would be dead. None of us knew it was coming."

So says Wes Holloway, a young presidential aide, about the day he put Ron Boyle, the chief executive's oldest friend, into the president's limousine. By the trip's end, a crazed assassin would permanently disfigure Wes and kill Boyle. Now, eight years later, Boyle has been spotted alive. Trying to figure out what really happened takes Wes back into disturbing secrets buried in Freemason history, a decade-old presidential crossword puzzle, and a two-hundred-year-old code invented by Thomas Jefferson that conceals secrets worth dying for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Metternich: The First European*




  








While the European Union is a relatively new phenomenon, it is not a new idea.

Klemens von Metternich - the statesman who destroyed Napoleon and directed Habsburg Austria’s policy for nearly forty years - tried, in the nineteenth century, to build his own form of European unity in order to create lasting peace.

From 1815 until 1848, the Austrian Empire was the strongest power in Europe; not only the Habsburg domains, but Germany and Italy were also ruled from Vienna. And Metternich, through the sheer brilliance of his diplomacy and unswerving concentration on preserving the balance of power, was instrumental in maintaining Austria’s dominance. He brought the Austrian Empire safely through the Napoleonic maelstrom and his diplomatic brinksmanship at the Congress of Vienna, which saved Europe from another continental war for a hundred years, was legendary. As was his role in creating the European Alliance, which prefigured the League of Nations and NATO.

Desmond Seward’s biography, which is based firmly on scholarship and includes previously unpublished material, tells the story of a very great statesman. Metternich’s hatred of war and chauvinism, faith in the old Christian Europe and diplomatic genius are worth remembering at a time when Europe is striving for unity once again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Theodore Roosevelt and the Making of American Leadership *




  








The epic story of how one man shaped events, people, and himself to forever change a country.

President Theodore Roosevelt forever transformed America, ushering the country into the arena of world supremacy. His brand of leadership is entirely American: confident, compassionate, energetic, diverse, visionary.

But Roosevelt was not a born leader; his ascent to the apex of power was not a foregone conclusion. He made himself a leader of consequence and it is his epic journey to the White House--a road filled with terrific failures, intimate introspection, and self-made luck--will inspire readers anew.

While a graduate student at Harvard, author Jon Knokey, a Roosevelt historian and business leader, unearthed hundreds of unpublished letters and interview notes from Roosevelt contemporaries. These long-forgotten documents provide a fresh and stunning ringside seat along the 26th President's journey to 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue. The stories from Harvard chaps, idealistic political reformers, coarse cowboys from the Badlands, and rough and tumble Rough Riders from the nation's interior, all combine to illuminate the maturation process of a man learning to lead at every stage of his life.

Fast paced and written as a biographical narrative, Theodore Roosevelt and the Making of American Leadership places the reader alongside a young Theodore Roosevelt as he learns what he stands for and how he will lead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler's Girls: Doves Amongst Eagles *




  








The “frank, tragic, bittersweet, brutal, emotional” true story of the Third Reich’s so-called she-devils of the League of German Girls (Gerry Van Tonder, author of Berlin Blockade).

They were ten to eighteen years old: German girls who volunteered for the war effort, and were indoctrinated into the Nazi youth organizations, Jungmädelbund and Bund Deutcscher Mädel. At first they were schooled in a very narrow education: how to cook, clean, excel at sports, birth babies, and raise them. But when Hitler called, they were trained, militarized, and exploited for the ultimate goal of the Third Reich.

From the prosperous beginnings of the League of German Girls in 1933 to the cataclysmic defeat of 1945, Hitler’s Girls is an insightful, disturbing, and revealing exploration of their specific roles: what was expected of them, and how they delivered, as defined by the Nazi state. Were they unwitting pawns or willing accessories to genocide? Historian Tim Heath searches for the answers and provides a definitive voice for this unique, and until now, unheard generation of German females.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler's Home Front: Memoirs of a Hitler Youth *




  








A “candid and revealing memoir shows a normal boy and a family at war and in its aftermath, determined to do what it took to survive . . . fascinating” (The Great War).

When Adolf Hitler and the Nazi Party came into power in 1933, he promised the downtrodden, demoralized, and economically broken people of Germany a new beginning and a strong future. Millions flocked to his message, including a corps of young people called the Hitlerjugend—the Hitler Youth.

By 1942 Hitler had transformed Germany into a juggernaut of war that swept over Europe and threatened to conquer the world. It was in that year that a nine-year-old Wilhelm Reinhard Gehlen, took the ‘Jungvolk’ oath, vowing to give his life for Hitler.

This is the story of Wilhelm Gehlen’s childhood in Nazi Germany during World War II and the awful circumstances which he and his friends and family had to endure during and following the war. Including a handful of recipes and descriptions of the strange and sometimes disgusting food that nevertheless kept people alive, this book sheds light on the truly awful conditions and the twisted, mistaken devotion held by members of the Hitler Youth—that it was their duty to do everything possible to save the Thousand Year Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/10/22.

Currently $2.

*Will We See Tomorrow?: A German Cavalryman at War, 1939–1942 *




  








This memoir of a Nazi cavalryman offers a rare glimpse at the frontlines of WWII—in Poland, France, and Russia—from the perspective of a German soldier.

Throughout the Second World War, the German Army was regarded as the most organized and technologically advanced fighting force in the world. And yet, while much is written about its Luftwaffe and Panzer tanks, the German military was mostly horse-drawn. The memoir of German mounted cavalryman Max Kuhnert takes readers inside this vital yet often overlooked aspect of the conflict.

Originally from Dresden, Kuhnert enlisted in the German Army in 1939, and was posted to a cavalry unit which would go on to provide mounted reconnaissance troops for infantry regiments. His account tells of mobilization, time spent in occupied Denmark, and the invasions of Poland, France, and Russia. He also recounts the retreat from Russia, as well as his return to Germany after being wounded


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/11/22.

Currently $1.

*Breaking Gravity *




  








*It was just a hoverboard. Nobody was supposed to die.*

Dale Adams has worked hard to leave his troubled past behind for a brighter future at Emory University. But when he makes a discovery that will change humanity forever, avoiding the spotlight becomes the least of his concerns.

Small experiments have attracted big attention. And not all who notice want Dale to be successful. Or even alive.

As Dale's world collapses around him, his fate intertwines with that of a girl he hardly knows. Their only hope for survival is to disappear into Atlanta's seedy underbelly, the very place Dale has tried so hard to leave behind. Time is running out, but if they can survive long enough science will be rewritten by the most unlikely of authors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*To the Vanishing Point *




  








Aliens in the mirror are closer than they appear. The #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Relic takes readers on an out-of-this-world road trip.

The Sonderberg family does not know it yet, but this is not going to be any ordinary road trip. After they pick up an unassuming hitchhiker, a quiet drive down Interstate 40 becomes a trip into an alternate reality. It turns out the family has just given a ride to an alien who has the fate of the universe resting on her shoulders. Now the Sonderberg family must fight evil alongside their new alien friend, in a desperate attempt to save the world they love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Witch: A chilling horror novel (The Cursed Manuscripts) *




  








From multiple-time Amazon #1 bestlling author of over 40 books, Iain Rob Wright.
"Iain Rob Wright scares the hell out of me!" - JA Konrath
"A Horror Mastermind." - Matt Shaw
"Sick & twisted." - David Moody

WITCH...

Summer is here and school's out, but boredom quickly sets in for the penniless kids of the Redsow housing estate. If only they had something to do...

In an effort to escape the local bullies, best friends Ashley and Jude decide to brave Devil's Ditch, a place deep within the woods that everyone says is haunted.

At first, everything seems fine, but then Ashley and Jude discover an old farmhouse covered in weeds. Inside is a naked woman in chains. Her name is Rose, and there's something not quite right about her.

If you love dread-filled stories full of scares, then 'Witch' is the book you've been waiting for. Grab your copy today and see what readers have been shouting about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hell Train (The Cursed Manuscripts) *




  








rom multi-time Amazon bestselling author of over 40 books, Iain Rob Wright, comes a modern day ode to Stephen King's The Langoliers. Horror meets mystery in a novel you'll never forget, and you won't want to catch a train ever again. Grab your copy of Hell Train today to see what so many readers have been screaming about.

Welcome aboard. Your destination is Hell.

Clip and Xavi are students in love, and have just boarded a train in order to catch their afternoon lectures. But they aren't going to make their destination today. Fate has other plans for them.

The world is about to stop making sense, and Clip and Xavi's bright futures are going to be cut very short. The train just entered a tunnel, but it doesn't seem to be coming out the other end. It's almost as if the tunnel goes on forever. And ever. And ever.

And ever.

A love letter to Stephen King's 'the Langoliers', 'Hell Train' is the chilling mystery novel you've been searching for. New for 2022. Grab your copy today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Psycho: A Novel *




  







The story was all too real - indeed this classic was inspired by the real-life story of Ed Gein, a psychotic murderer who led a dual life. Alfred Hitchcock too was captivated, and turned the book into one of the most-loved classic films of all time the year after it was released. Norman Bates loves his Mother. She has been dead for the past twenty years, or so people think. Norman knows better though. He has lived with Mother ever since leaving the hospital in the old house up on the hill above the Bates motel. One night Norman spies on a beautiful woman that checks into the hotel as she undresses. Norman can't help but spy on her. Mother is there though. She is there to protect Norman from his filthy thoughts. She is there to protect him with her butcher knife.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Snatched *




  








A humorous romantic suspense novel that’s fresh, quirky, and surprising! Find out why Snatched has been described as “Janet Evanovich meets the Coen Brothers.”

Is an uncomplicated divorce and a fresh start at forty too much to ask? Apparently it is for Lucy Narby, whose life goes from blah to bizarro when competing kidnappers lock horns in her kitchen. And really, does the victor have to be that hot? If this is the Stockholm syndrome, it sure didn’t take her long to catch it!

Lucy’s kidnapper calls himself Will but looks suspiciously like former child TV star Ricky Baines, whose acting career was cut short when he himself was snatched and held for ransom 25 years ago in a notorious cold case that remains unsolved. Will’s gang includes an aging French bombshell, an outlandish Irish giant with a mysterious past and a thing for Will’s sister, and long-lost Cousin Hal—a charming fellow who neglects to mention that he happens to be the twisted sociopath who kidnapped Will when he was still America’s favorite little star. Hal spent the past quarter century in the slammer for an unrelated murder, and now he’s out and determined to locate the $2 million ransom Will’s family paid. Someone else dug up the cash while Hal was behind bars, and that sort of thing tends to make twisted sociopaths a tad grouchy.

Fortunately (or not), Lucy’s bigamous ex is on the case. But so are a gay private eye in a fat suit and a bad-tempered parrot with an ax to grind, so no worries. Everyone has a secret and no one is who he seems when Kidnap Fever strikes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*All That She Carried: The Journey of Ashley's Sack, a Black Family Keepsake *




  








NATIONAL BOOK AWARD WINNER • NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A renowned historian traces the life of a single object handed down through three generations of Black women to craft a “deeply layered and insightful” (The Washington Post) testament to people who are left out of the archives.

WINNER: PEN/John Kenneth Galbraith Award, Anisfield-Wolf Book Award, Ralph Waldo Emerson Prize, Lawrence W. Levine Award, Darlene Clark Hine Award, John Kelly Memorial Prize, Massachusetts Book Award

ONE OF THE TEN BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR: The Washington Post, Slate, Vulture, Publishers Weekly

“A history told with brilliance and tenderness and fearlessness.”—Jill Lepore, author of These Truths: A History of the United States

In 1850s South Carolina, an enslaved woman named Rose faced a crisis: the imminent sale of her daughter Ashley. Thinking quickly, she packed a cotton bag for her with a few items, and, soon after, the nine-year-old girl was separated from her mother and sold. Decades later, Ashley’s granddaughter Ruth embroidered this family history on the sack in spare, haunting language.

Historian Tiya Miles carefully traces these women’s faint presence in archival records, and, where archives fall short, she turns to objects, art, and the environment to write a singular history of the experience of slavery, and the uncertain freedom afterward, in the United States. All That She Carried is a poignant story of resilience and love passed down against steep odds. It honors the creativity and resourcefulness of people who preserved family ties when official systems refused to do so, and it serves as a visionary illustration of how to reconstruct and recount their stories today

FINALIST: Frederick Douglass Book Prize, Harriet Tubman Prize, MAAH Stone Book Award, Kirkus Prize, Mark Lynton History Prize, Cundill History Prize, Chatauqua Prize


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Public Secrets: A Novel *




  








New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts deftly blends romance and suspense in this compelling novel of a woman whose career, marriage, and very life are threatened by the truth about her own past.

Emma McAvoy may have grown up in the limelight, but some secrets are hidden in a darkness no light can reach. Now on the verge of a successful career, and having fallen in love with the man of her dreams, Emma is looking to the future. Yet it’s the past that is about to catch up with her.

For Emma, her childhood had been almost like a rags-to-riches fairy tale—until the tragic night that changed her family forever. But what Emma thinks she knows about that terrible night and the man she’s about to marry is only half the truth. The other half is locked away in the last place she’d ever think to look: her own memories. It’s a mystery a handsome and relentlessly driven homicide detective needs to solve in a case that’s haunted him for years—and a secret someone will kill to keep.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Night Shadows (Forbidden Iceland Book 3) *




  








The small community of Akranes is devastated when a young man dies in a mysterious house fire, and when Detective Elma and her colleagues from West Iceland CID discover the fire was arson, they become embroiled in an increasingly perplexing case involving multiple suspects. What's more, the dead man's final online search raises fears that they could be investigating not one murder, but two.

A few months before the fire, a young Dutch woman takes a job as an au pair in Iceland, desperate to make a new life for herself after the death of her father. But the seemingly perfect family who employs her turns out to have problems of its own and she soon discovers she is running out of people to turn to.

As the police begin to home in on the truth, Elma, already struggling to come to terms with a life-changing event, finds herself in mortal danger as it becomes clear that someone has secrets they'll do anything to hide...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Archivist: A Novel *




  








*A November Book Pick from The New York Times


A romantic murder mystery by Sideways author Rex Pickett

When archivist Nadia Fontaine is found dead of an apparent drowning, Emily Snow is hired by Regents University to finish the job she started—to organize and process the papers of Raymond West, a famous Pulitzer Prize–winning author who has been short-listed for the Nobel.

Emily’s job comes with its inherent pressures. West’s wife, Elizabeth, is an heiress who’s about to donate $25 million to the Memorial Library—an eight-story architectural marvel that is the crown jewel of the university. The inaugural event in just a few months will be a gala for the who’s who of San Diego to celebrate the unveiling of the Raymond West Collection and the financial gift that made it all possible.

As Emily sets to work on the West papers, it begins to dawn on her that several items have gone missing from the collection. To trace their whereabouts, she gains unsupervised access to the highly restricted “dark archives,” in which she opens a Pandora’s box of erotically and intellectually charged correspondence between Raymond West and the late Nadia Fontaine. Through their archived emails, Emily goes back a year in time and relives the tragic trajectory of their passionate love affair. Did Nadia really drown accidentally, as the police report concluded, or could it have been suicide, or, even worse, murder? Compelled to complete the collection and find the truth, Emily unwittingly morphs into an adult Nancy Drew and a one-woman archivist crusader on a mission to right the historical record.

Twistingslowly like a tourniquet, The Archivist turns into a suspenseful murder mystery with multiple and intersecting layers. Not just a whodunit, it is also a profound meditation on love, privacy, and the ethics of destroying or preserving materials of a highly personal nature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lost Hours: The most emotional, gripping fiction novel of 2021 from the bestselling author*




  








*Don’t miss the gripping new novel from the Sunday Times bestselling author!*

A loving marriage…

Golden couple Annie and David Crayce have it all. A perfect marriage, three beautiful children and a thriving family business. Life couldn’t be better. Until the unthinkable happens… 

A long-buried crime…

Suddenly, David is the prime suspect of a murder committed twenty years ago. As the police investigate the cold case, so does Annie. But it all comes down to a few lost hours she can’t solve.

Now Annie must prove the man she loves is innocent.

The clock is ticking…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Her Final Victim *




  








With friends like these, who needs enemies? A twisting psychological thriller about what lies behind a marriage’s façade—and the deadly results . . .

Hazel and Jamie are happily married. Or so it would seem. Behind closed doors, things are far from normal. Jamie has an unhealthy obsession, and Hazel is more worried about herself than her husband.

So when Millicent injects herself into their lives, with Jamie firmly in her sights, the trio end up on a path that will end in death.

Everyone has secrets. Everyone has a dark side.

But who is good, who is bad, and who is going to get away with murder?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Never Far Away *




  








The New York Times bestselling "master" (Stephen King) of American thriller writing returns with an electrifying new novel about a mother seeking to reconnect with her children after a terrible trial tears their family apart.

Nina Morgan’s bloodstained car was found a decade ago on a lonely Florida road. Forensic evidence suggested she’d been murdered, although her body was never found. Her disappearance left her infant children to the care of their father.

Once a pilot, mother, wife, and witness to a gruesome crime, Nina had to flee her old life to save her family. She reinvented herself as Leah Trenton, a guide in the Allagash Wilderness in northern Maine. She never expected to see her children again, but now tragedy has returned them to her—only they have no idea that she’s their mother—and delivered all of them back into danger. “Aunt Leah” will need some help, and an old ally has a suggestion: an enigmatic young hitman named Dax Blackwell.

Never Far Away is a thrilling collision between old sins and new dreams, where the wills and ingenuity of a broken family will be tested against all odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The First Counsel *




  







White House lawyer Michael Garrick has a relatively anonymous position at a very public address. That is, until he starts dating Nora Harston (secret service code name: Shadow), the sexy and dangerously irresistible daughter of the President. But the confident young attorney thinks he can handle the pressure. Until, out on a date, Nora and Michael see something they shouldn't. To protect her, he admits to something he shouldn't. And when a body is discovered and Michael is the suspected killer, he finds himself on the run. Now, in a world where power is an aphrodisiac and close friends carry guns and are under strict orders to risk their lives, Michael must find a way to prove his innocence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Kingdom of Bones: A Thriller (Sigma Force Novels Book 16) *




  








From #1 New York Times bestselling author James Rollins, the latest riveting, deeply imaginative thriller in the Sigma Force series, told with his trademark blend of cutting-edge science, historical mystery, and pulse-pounding action.

It begins in Africa . . .

A United Nations relief team in a small village in the Congo makes an alarming discovery. An unknown force is leveling the evolutionary playing field. Men, women, and children have been reduced to a dull, catatonic state. The environment surrounding them—plants and animals—has grown more cunning and predatory, evolving at an exponential pace. The insidious phenomenon is spreading from a cursed site in the jungle — known to locals as the Kingdom of Bones —and sweeping across Africa, threatening the rest of the world.

What has made the biosphere run amok? Is it a natural event? Or more terrifyingly, did someone engineer it?

Commander Gray Pierce and Sigma Force are prepared for the extraordinary and have kept the world safe, vigilance for which they have paid a tragic personal price. Yet, even these brilliant and seasoned scientific warriors do not understand what is behind this frightening development—or know how to stop it. As they race to find answers, the members of Sigma quickly realize they have become the prey.

To head off global catastrophe, Sigma Force must risk their lives to uncover the shattering secret at the heart of the African continent—a truth that will illuminate who we are as a species and where we may be headed . . . sooner than we know.

Mother Nature—red in tooth and claw—is turning against humankind, propelling the entire world into the Kingdom of Bones.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Grail Bird: The Rediscovery of the Ivory-billed Woodpecker *




  








“The Grail Bird is an enjoyable read . . . A powerful call for conservation, and an exciting bird adventure” (The Boston Globe).

What is it about the ivory-billed woodpecker? Why does this ghost of the southern swamps arouse such an obsessive level of passion in its devotees, who range from respected researchers to the flakiest Loch Ness monster fanatics and Elvis chasers?

Since the early twentieth century, scientists have been trying their best to prove that the ivory-bill is extinct. But every time they think they’ve finally closed the door, the bird makes an unexpected appearance.

To unravel the mystery, author Tim Gallagher heads south, deep into the eerie swamps and bayous of the vast Mississippi Delta, searching for people who claim to have seen this rarest of birds and following up—sometimes more than thirty years after the fact—on their sightings. What follows is his own Eureka moment with his buddy Bobby Harrison, a true son of the South from Alabama. A huge woodpecker flies in front of their canoe, and they both cry out, “Ivory-bill!” This sighting—the first time since 1944 that two qualified observers positively identify an ivory-billed woodpecker in the United States—quickly leads to the largest search ever launched to find a rare bird, as researchers fan out across the bayou, hoping to document the existence of this most iconic of birds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In the Heart of the Sea: The Tragedy of the Whaleship Essex*




  








From the author of Mayflower, Valiant Ambition, and In the Hurricane's Eye--the riveting bestseller tells the story of the true events that inspired Melville's Moby-Dick. 

Winner of the National Book Award, Nathaniel Philbrick's book is a fantastic saga of survival and adventure, steeped in the lore of whaling, with deep resonance in American literature and history.

In 1820, the whaleship Essex was rammed and sunk by an angry sperm whale, leaving the desperate crew to drift for more than ninety days in three tiny boats. Nathaniel Philbrick uses little-known documents and vivid details about the Nantucket whaling tradition to reveal the chilling facts of this infamous maritime disaster. In the Heart of the Sea, recently adapted into a major feature film starring Chris Hemsworth, is a book for the ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Deception in War: The Art of the Bluff, the Value of Deceit, and the Most Thrilling Episodes of Cunning in Military History from the Trojan Horse to the Gulf War *




  








From the Trojan Horse to Gulf War subterfuge, this far-reaching military history examines the importance and ingenuity of wartime deception campaigns.

The art of military deception is as old as the art of war. This fascinating account of the practice draws on conflicts from around the world and across millennia. The examples stretch from the very beginnings of recorded military history—Pharaoh Ramses II's campaign against the Hittites in 1294 B.C.—to modern times, when technology has placed a stunning array of devices into the arsenals of military commanders.

Military historians often underestimate the importance of deception in warfare. This book is the first to fully describe its value. Jon Latimer demonstrates how simple tricks have been devastatingly effective. He also explores how technology has increased the range and subtlety of what is possible—including bogus radio traffic, virtual images, even false smells.

Deception in War includes examples from land, sea, and air to show how great commanders have always had, as Winston Churchill put it, that indispensable “element of legerdemain, an original and sinister touch, which leaves the enemy puzzled as well as beaten.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Secret War: The Story of SOE, Britain's Wartime Sabotage Organisation *




  








The author of The Kompromat Conspiracy reveals the truth behind Great Britain’s secret World War II group.

What did SOE really achieve during the Second World War? Why were so many agents parachuted into enemy hands? Who chose to back Communist guerrillas in Yugoslavia, Hungary, Romania, Albania, Greece and Malaya in preference to other anti-Axis movements? In this newly revised edition, Nigel West strips away the secrecy that has surrounded the Special Operations Executive since it was officially wound up in 1946, and reveal the breathtaking political naivety, operational incompetence, and ruthless manipulation. Despite the heroism of individual agents who suffered appalling privation to further the organization’s dubious objectives, there is an underlying tragedy of dreadful proportions.

Secret War is a detailed analysis of SOE’s structure and performance and describes its successes and failures across the globe. The book casts doubt on the official histories authorized by the Cabinet Office, offers evidence of the setbacks that jeopardized D-Day, and gives an account of the paramilitary units dropped behind enemy lines immediately after the invasion, which saved SOE’s reputation.

This book is a highly provocative but authoritative history of the organization that existed for less than six years but had a lasting impact on the world’s postwar development.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Adolf Hitler: Images of War*




  








A rare, revealing, and chilling photographic history of Adolf Hitler—from mollycoddled child to vile propagandist to despotic madman.

One of the most intriguing mysteries about the rise of history’s most despised dictator is just how utterly ordinary he once seemed. A chubby child, a mama’s boy, an idle student, a failed artist, self-pitying outcast, and just another face in the crowd. The early images of Adolf Hitler give no hint of the demonic spirit bent on global domination. Only later in his tortured life came the metamorphosis, and the mask fell away to reveal a monster.

Adolf Hitler: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives traces this dramatic process in photographs—some iconic, some rare and intimate. And they are all revealing in their gradually subtle and disturbing transformation, demonstrating the mesmerizing power that Hitler wielded not only over the German public but also statesmen, industrialists, and the global media. Many culled from the author’s private collection, the photographs collected here provide unique insight into the mind of a megalomaniac and architect of the twentieth century’s most unfathomable atrocity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Official U-Boat Commanders Handbook: The Illustrated Edition (Hitler's War Machine) *




  







This is the complete wartime translation by the U.S. Navy of the 1943 edition of the official handbook given to all U-boat commanders. The original handbook was compiled from combat reports and was regularly updated throughout the war. The handbook was an invaluable reference for every operational U-boat commander. Simply written and highly accessible for a wider audience, the U-boat handbook attempted to anticipate every possible situation and to advise on suitable tactics. This superb war-time primary source is enhanced by a rare series of photographs taken on an actual combat patrol and published during the time of the Third Reich in the book U-Boot Auf Feindfahrt.

Together the handbook and these rare photographs provide a fascinating glimpse into the world of the U-boats from a first hand perspective, and is essential reading for anyone interested in World War II from primary sources.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Dambusters: 70 Years of 617 Squadron RAF *




  







Seventy years ago, 133 airmen of 617 Squadron, later known as the Dambusters, set out to destroy the Ruhr Dams in Germany. This one operation amongst many carried out by Bomber Command has become one of the most well known in the whole history of WWII. Indeed, a very successful film was made about it which became a classic, etching the dramatic events of the Dambuster raids in the minds of young and old alike. The book covers every facet of this enthralling episode.It also works as a poignant tribute to the 53 men who were killed on the operation, as well as the men who returned from the operation but were later killed on further sorties with 617 and other squadrons. Cooper brings together various narrative threads, focussing on stories recorded in document form and acquired on a first-hand basis to give a real insight into the daily operations of the squadron.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Men Who Breached the Dams: 617 Squadron 'The Dambusters*




  







First published to acclaim in 1982, this was author Alan Cooper's first publication before he went on to become a prolific writer of aviation history.

As we approach the 70th Anniversary of the Dam Buster Raids, this re-print will make a timely addition to the library of any enthusiast wishing to mark the occasion, and any curious readers who wish to expand their knowledge of this key operation in World War II history. Painstaking research went into every aspect of an operation, which at the time and ever since has captured the imagination of the world. This forms an evocative history of one of the most successful operations of the Second World War carried out by the famous 617 Squadron and led by Guy Gibson. 

This account includes the whole lead up to the final mission; the development of the bouncing bomb, the forming of 617 Squadron and the intense course of training carried out to make the operation a success. The raid itself is viewed from both British and German camps; many of the aircrew who took part in 617 operations give their accounts, as do several Germans, including Albert Speer, the Armaments minister. There is a remarkable eyewitness account of the raid from a man who was a gunner on the Mohne dam itself, telling of the damage after the raid and how he and his companions shot down one of the attacking aircraft. The investigation is completed by an in-depth study into the effects of the operation, how far it proved successful and the true extent of the devastation it caused. 

Overall, the book recreates the excitement and aura of danger and uncertainty, which surrounded the Dam busters' mission, giving the reader the full story of one of the greatest episodes of the war. 'A fascinating record which will be difficult to better' Group Captain W.S.O. Randle, Aerospace


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Air Battle for Arnhem *




  







Over sixty years ago a battle took place that, if it had succeeded, could have shortened the Second World war by six months. The operation to take the bridges at Arnhem was given the code name 'Operation Market Garden', Market being the air side of the operation and Garden the subsequent ground operation. The main problem was communications between the ground forces and the re-supply aircraft of the Royal Air Force.

Its their efforts and the courage on evident display at Arnhem that the book is based upon. Over a period of seven days troops of the 1st Airborne were taken by the RAF in towed gliders and then in subsequent days showed courage of the highest order to make sure that the ground troops were supplied with ammunition and food to sustain them in their efforts to take the bridges at Arnhem. Their efforts were costly, 309 aircrew and 79 Air Dispatchers were killed and 107 aircraft, which included the men and aircraft who supported the main re-supply armada.

One of the re-supply aircraft, flown by F/Lt David Lord DFC, was shot down. Lord was later awarded the Victoria Cross. His courage and dedication are exemplary of the efforts of the men of Transport Command to make sure the men on the ground were re-supplied. The men of the Air Dispatchers, or AD's as they were known, must always be remembered when regarding Arnhem. Their efforts to make sure the supplies were released from the aircraft, and on to the besieged men on the ground, was a vital factor in getting vital supplies to the troops successfully.

This is their story, vividly told, and serves a commemorative purpose, memorialising both the events and, most importantly, the men who participated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Wing Leader: The Incredible Story of the Top-Scoring RAF Fighter Ace of WWII *




  








‘THE MASTER OF THE SPITFIRE’ Guardian

‘OUTSTANDING’ New York Times

‘THE RAF’S GREATEST WING LEADER’ Aeroplane Magazine

*__*

‘Johnnie’ Johnson was a young civil engineer when he joined the Royal Air Force Volunteer Reserve in 1939 as a weekend flyer.

Five years later he finished the war as the RAF’s top-scoring fighter pilot with thirty-eight confirmed victories.

Wing Leader is a book to match the author’s remarkable experiences, providing a pilot’s-eye view of the greatest aerial fighter actions of the war, from the Battle of Britain to bitter fighting over Dieppe and the final offensive above occupied France.

With gripping accounts of battles in the air and sympathetic portraits of his companions, Wing Leader is one of the finest accounts of air combat in World War II ever written.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Free to Fight Again: RAF Escapes & Evasions, 1940–1945 *




  







To survive bailing out from a doomed aircraft or a crash-landing in enemy occupied territory certainly required a large element of luck. To then manage to return to Allied shores inevitably needed considerably more good fortune and often the assistance of local patriots and resistance workers. This book contains the amazing stories of over seventy such escapes, many first-hand accounts. It includes aircrew who found their way to freedom from Europe and places as far away as the Bay of Bengal. There are stories of hi-jacked aircraft, crossing crocodile infested swamps, evasion by camel and coffin, survival in the jungle and brushes with the Gestapo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fire in the Sky: Flying in Deference of Israel *




  








The story of a Middle Eastern pilot’s life—from his childhood in Tel Aviv during WWII to his early career in the Israeli Air Force to the Lebanon War.

General Amos Amir’s autobiography tells the story of the man, the warrior and the commander and the story of the struggling, newly-born, Israeli Air Force. From the Six Day War of 1967 and onward, the IAF turned to be an extremely important component of the overall Israeli defense power. The years from the Sinai War in 1956, through the Six-Day-War, the Yom Kippur War in 1973 and the Lebanon War in 1982, were the years of Amir's flying, fighting and commanding career.

Amir tells his own story in talented, vivid and fluent language. He succeeds in pulling the reader into his narrow cockpit from the early stages of his flying school to later air combats and reconnaissance missions. Tense dogfights, long-range reconnaissance missions and memorable aerial episodes, including piloting a Phantom jet from the deck of the American carrier Kitty Hawk, are vividly described. The book reveals previously untold stories about the traumatic Yom Kippur War of 1973 and the early stages of the war in Lebanon in the 1982.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/11/22.

Currently $2.

*Hammerhead Six: How Green Berets Waged an Unconventional War Against the Taliban to Win in Afghanistan's Deadly Pech Valley*




  







Two years before the action in Lone Survivor, a team of Green Berets conducted a very different, successful mission in Afghanistan's notorious Pech Valley. Led by Captain Ronald Fry, Hammerhead Six applied the principles of unconventional warfare to "win hearts and minds" and fight against the terrorist insurgency.

In 2003, the Special Forces soldiers entered an area later called "the most dangerous place in Afghanistan." Here, where the line between civilians and armed zealots was indistinct, they illustrated the Afghan proverb: "I destroy my enemy by making him my friend." Fry recounts how they were seen as welcome guests rather than invaders. Soon after their deployment ended, the Pech Valley reverted to turmoil. Their success was never replicated. Hammerhead Six finally reveals how cultural respect, hard work (and the occasional machine-gun burst) were more than a match for the Taliban and Al Qaeda.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/12/22.

Currently $1.

*Cade Korbin Chronicles: The Complete Series (Books 1-4) (Jasper Scott Box Sets) *




  








From book one...
FROM OUTLAW TO BOUNTY HUNTER TO VIGILANTE: REVENGE IS JUST THE BEGINNING
Cade Korbin became a bounty hunter because he knew what it was like to be hunted. What he didn’t know was who he’d end up hunting.

When it suited the Coalition, Cade was a Paladin, a member of their elite special forces. He did their dirty work and cleaned up their messes. Until his dark ops went public, and Cade was drummed out of the service with a dishonorable discharge. As if he’d ever been doing anything but following orders.

Forced to the fringes of society by his service record, Cade broke the law just to survive. Then the Enforcers caught him, and he served his time. Sick of the hypocrisy in the supposedly utopian Coalition, he crossed over to the other side and made a life among his former enemies in the Free Systems Alliance. Now he hunts the galaxy’s worst lowlifes, for a fee, and the only orders he takes are his own.

But when his past catches up with him, Cade is forced to fight for more than just credits…

This time, he’s in it for revenge.
. . .
Included in this box set
The Bounty Hunter (Book 1)
Alien Artifacts (Book 2)
Paragon (Book 3)
The Omega Protocol (Book 4)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dark Space Universe: The Complete Series (Books 1-3) (Jasper Scott Box Sets) *




  








FROM MILLION-COPY BESTSELLER JASPER T. SCOTT
A standalone spin-off trilogy of the bestselling Dark Space series.

A TRIP TO THE COSMIC HORIZON REVEALS THAT THE UNIVERSE IS DARKER THAN WE THOUGHT...
Lucien Ortane is a Paragon in the Etherian Empire. His job is to explore the universe and spread Etherian doctrines of peace, justice, and immortality to sentient beings everywhere. Like all Paragons, and most citizens, Lucien believes that Etherus, the benevolent ruler of the Empire, is exactly who he claims to be: the one true God and creator of the universe.


But not everyone is a believer.


The Academy of Science circulates a petition to send a mission to the cosmic horizon and learn the true nature of the universe. Over a billion people sign it, and Etherus grants their request, but with a dire warning: evil is lurking in the dark.


Undaunted by this warning, three hundred million scientists from the Academy prepare to leave the Empire on what will be the longest and most incredible journey in history.


A small group of Paragons also join the mission, each of them for their own reasons. Lucien Ortane tells himself that he’s going in order to settle other people’s doubts, and to keep a bunch of hapless scientists safe. After all, he’s a Paragon, one of Etherus’s most faithful servants.


Yet even the faithful have doubts. Is the universe infinite? Does it have an edge? Is it shaped like a sphere, or connected like a torus? Did it need a creator, or does it cycle endlessly, god unto itself? These are the questions that the Academy is trying to answer, but the answers they get could be their undoing. God or not, Etherus was telling the truth about one thing: evil is lurking in the dark....

Also included in this set:
Dark Space Universe (Book 2): The Enemy Within
Synopsis omitted due to spoilers.
Dark Space Universe (Book 3): The Last Stand
Synopsis omitted due to spoilers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kyron Invasion: The Complete Series (Books 1-3) (Jasper Scott Box Sets) *




  








FROM MILLION-COPY BESTSELLER JASPER T. SCOTT
Kyron Invasion: The Complete Series, three books, 3500+ Reviews on Amazon. For a limited time, enjoy over 1200 pages of this epic alien invasion series for one low price.

From book one...
THEY HAVE ARRIVED.
2150 AD: Chris Randall just lost his job as a bodyguard. That night, after picking up his wife, Bree, from her shift at a local casino, he breaks the bad news.

Moments later, thunder cracks the sky, but there's no lightning. Flaming debris rain across the valley, and a dark mass goes sailing out of the clouds, headed straight for LA.

It's not one of the Union's starships, because they can't defy gravity like that. But then what is it?

The answer chills both Chris and Bree to their cores: it's an invasion.

They have to pick up their kids and get away from the city. But the Randalls soon discover that nowhere is far enough away to keep them safe.
. . .
Included in this box set
Arrival (Book 1)
New World Order (Book 2)
End Game (Book 3)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Whiteout Series: Books 1-5*




  








The best-selling supernatural apocalypse series, WHITEOUT (books 1-5), is now available for the first time in one complete collection!

We could survive the snow...
We could survive the cold...
But then the world grew darker...and the monsters appeared...

The Complete Whiteout Series, all in one special box set:
The Snow - Book 1
The Dark Winter - Book 2
The Numbing - Book 3
The City of Light - Book 4
The Feeding - Book 5


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Does the Name Pavlov Ring a Bell?: 879 Hilarious Puns to Test Your Wit*




  








Everyone loves wordplay! This collection of more than eight hundred quips and pun-filled anecdotes will have your friends in stitches! Classics and new inventions fill these pages with humor and wit. Divided into chapters according to theme—animals, celebrities, careers, food, and so on—there’s a pun for every occasion! Author Gary Blake dares you not to snicker at his contrivances:


Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.
Davy Crockett had three ears. A left ear, a right ear, and a wild frontier.
A backwards poet writes inverse.
Santa’s helpers are subordinate Clauses.
Like tavern owners, ballet dancers make most of their money at the barre.
Horses in the movies only have bit parts.
Why does the Pope travel so much? Because he’s a roamin’ Catholic.
Absinthe makes the heart grow fonder.
A Freudian slip is when you say one thing and mean your mother.
Eve was the first person to eat herself out of house and home.
I used to work in a blanket factory, but the company folded.
The calendar thief only got twelve months.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A House Unlocked *




  








This “interesting and perceptive” memoir recalls the familial country house the author’s grandparents bought in 1923 (The Washington Post Book World).

The only child of divorced parents, Penelope Lively was often sent to stay at her grandparents’ country house, Golsoncott. Long after the house was sold out of the family, she begins to piece together the lives of those she knew fifty years before.

As her narrative shifts from room to room, object to object, Lively paints a moving portrait of an era of rapid change—and of a family that transformed with the times. Charting the course of the domestic tensions of class and community among her relatives, she brings to light the evidence of the horrors endured during the Russian Revolution and the Holocaust through accounts of the refugees who came to live with them.

“An elegiac yet resolutely unsentimental book, the house becomes a Rosetta stone for the author’s familial memories and an unwitting index of social change” in this eloquent meditation on place and time, memory and history, and tribute to the meaning of home (Michiko Kakutani, The New York Times).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*We the Corporations: How American Businesses Won Their Civil Rights *




  








National Book Award for Nonfiction Finalist

National Book Critics Circle Award for Nonfiction Finalist

A New York Times Notable Book of the Year

A Washington Post Notable Book of the Year

A PBS “Now Read This” Book Club Selection

Named one of the Best Books of the Year by the Economist and the Boston Globe


A landmark exposé and “deeply engaging legal history” of one of the most successful, yet least known, civil rights movements in American history (Washington Post).

In a revelatory work praised as “excellent and timely” (New York Times Book Review, front page), Adam Winkler, author of Gunfight, once again makes sense of our fraught constitutional history in this incisive portrait of how American businesses seized political power, won “equal rights,” and transformed the Constitution to serve big business.

Uncovering the deep roots of Citizens United, he repositions that controversial 2010 Supreme Court decision as the capstone of a centuries-old battle for corporate personhood. “Tackling a topic that ought to be at the heart of political debate” (Economist), Winkler surveys more than four hundred years of diverse cases—and the contributions of such legendary legal figures as Daniel Webster, Roger Taney, Lewis Powell, and even Thurgood Marshall—to reveal that “the history of corporate rights is replete with ironies” (Wall Street Journal). We the Corporations is an uncompromising work of history to be read for years to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Glory of Their Times: The Story of the Early Days of Baseball Told by the Men Who Played It (Harper Perennial Modern Classics)*




  








“Easily the best baseball book ever produced by anyone.” —Cleveland Plain Dealer

“This was the best baseball book published in 1966, it is the best baseball book of its kind now, and, if it is reissued in 10 years, it will be the best baseball book.” — People

From Lawrence Ritter (The Image of Their Greatness, The 100 Greatest Baseball Players of All Time), comes one of the bestselling, most acclaimed sports books of all time, The Glory of Their Times—now a Harper Perennial Modern Classic.

Baseball was different in earlier days—tougher, more raw, more intimate—when giants like Babe Ruth and Ty Cobb ran the bases. In the monumental classic The Glory of Their Times, the golden era of our national pastime comes alive through the vibrant words of those who played and lived the game. It is a book every baseball fan should read!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pawprints On Our Hearts: How A Few Incredible Dogs Changed One Life Forever *




  








*The instant #1 International Bestseller!
— 4x Literary Award Winner —*

— 2022 The BookFest 3x Award Winner —

— 2022 Reader's Favorite Book Award Winner—

— 2022 Reader's Choice Book Award Finalist—


In warm, eloquent prose, Kerk Murray shares his dark moments as a teen and young adult while telling a beautiful story of love and forgiveness through his relationships with a few four-legged furry heroes. Giving Kerk a new purpose, their role in his redemption inspired him to founding The Lexi's Legacy Foundation, an animal advocacy 501(c)(3) nonprofit organization, which has provided care to over 500 abused animals and raised over $100,000 in donations and services for animal rescue organizations across the world.

As a tribute to the dogs in Kerk's life, 100% of the book's proceeds will be donated toward the nonprofit's mission to end animal suffering.



Pawprints On Our Hearts is a soul-stirring coming-of-age memoir unpacking the journey we experience alongside the animals we love—from forging the unbreakable bonds of friendship to relishing the nostalgia of time passed too quickly. Together scaling the mountaintops of love and courageously descending into the deepest sorrows of loss. Discovering the purpose of our lives as we pause to revel in those extraordinary moments—the ones that changed us forever, leaving behind who we were so that we could arrive at who we were meant to be.

You'll laugh and cry as you reminisce, connecting once more to the joys of loving and being loved by your animal companion. More importantly, you'll never be the same again.

How could you be?

Learning what it means to be human is the story of us all. But luckily, we have help along the way from these beautiful creatures who set the bar high and redefine what love ought to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*SAY IT ISN'T SO (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 12) *




  







It is a dream come true for ten-year-old Becky when her parents take her and her younger sister on a cruise to the Bahamas.

But nothing is how it is supposed to be when her parents can’t stop fighting, and soon the trip turns out to be a true nightmare.

It becomes a puzzling mystery when she and her sister disappear as the ship is about to dock in Coco Cay.

How do you disappear on a cruise ship?

Why can’t they be found?

Could they have fallen overboard?

FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas is flown in to assist on this bizarre but very time-sensitive case.

The parents both claim to know what happened to their children. Each of them blames the other for kidnapping them.

Who is telling the truth?

Meanwhile, the passengers are not allowed to leave the ship as the search continues, causing the tension to rise onboard. It becomes a race against time as a frustrated Eva Rae Thomas tries to find out what happened in the hours up until the disappearance of the two children.

When one of the children is found dead, she realizes this is more than a simple case of a parental dispute.

There’s a killer onboard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Some Choose Darkness (A Rory Moore/Lane Phillips Novel Book 1)*




  








Forensic reconstructionist Rory Moore sheds light on cold-case homicides by piecing together crime scene details others fail to see. Cleaning out her late father’s law office after his burial, she receives a call that plunges her into a decades-old case . . .

In the summer of 1979, five Chicago women went missing. The predator, nicknamed The Thief, left no bodies or clues behind—until police received a package from a mysterious woman named Angela Mitchell, whose unorthodox investigations appeared to unmask the killer. Then Angela disappeared without a trace. Forty years later, The Thief is about to be paroled for Angela’s murder. But the cryptic file Rory finds in her father’s law office suggests there is more to the case.

Making one startling discovery after another, Rory becomes helplessly entangled in the enigma of Angela Mitchell and what happened to her. As she continues to dig, even Rory can’t be prepared for the full, terrifying truth that is emerging . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*American Mother : The true story of a troubled family, motherhood, and the cyanide poisonings that shook the world (Dangerous Women - True Crime Stories) *




  








From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of If You Tell comes the absolutely unputdownable and chilling true-crime story of Stella Nickell—a mother and wife who did the unthinkable… and the unforgivable.

At 5.02 pm on June 5, 1986, an emergency call came into the local sheriff’s office in the small town of Auburn, Washington State. A distressed housewife, Stella Nickell, said her husband Bruce was having a seizure. Officers rushed to the Nickell’s mobile home, to find Stella standing frozen at the door… Bruce was on the floor fighting for his life.

As Stella became the beneficiary of over $175,000 in a life insurance pay-out, forensics discovered that Bruce had consumed painkillers laced with cyanide.

A week later, fifteen-year-old Hayley was getting ready for another school day. Her mom, Sue, called out ‘I love you’ before heading into the bathroom and moments later collapsed on the floor. Sue never regained consciousness, and the autopsy revealed she had been poisoned by cyanide-tainted headache pills. Just like Bruce.

While a daughter grieved the sudden and devastating loss of her mother, a young woman, Cindy, was thinking about her own mom Stella. She thought about the years of neglect and abuse, the tangled web of secrets Stella had shared with her, and Cindy contemplated turning her mom into the FBI…

Gripping and heart-breaking, Gregg Olsen uncovers the shocking true story of a troubled family. He delves into a complex mother-daughter relationship rooted in mistrust and deception, and the journey of the sweet curly-haired little girl from Oregon whose fierce ambition to live the American Dream led her to make the ultimate betrayal.

A sensational real-life mystery, American Mother will hook those fascinated by The Staircase and Making of a Murderer.

This book was originally published as Bitter Almonds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Evening News *




  








Terrorists target a TV anchorman and his family in the #1 New York Times–bestselling author’s novel set in the high-pressure network news industry.

Anchorman Crawford Sloane, a respected reporter who made his name as a Vietnam War correspondent, thrives on the unpredictability of life in the newsroom. Whether he’s covering the imminent crash of an airliner in distress, terror in South America, or riots in Eastern Europe, or dealing with the cold-blooded politics of one of America’s premier news organizations, he never loses his cool.

With terrorism dominating the evening news, Sloane takes precautions because he knows that as the face of American democracy, he’s a prime target for radicals. But when terrorists kidnap his family, he’s no longer reporting the news; he’s living it. Unwilling to rely on the help of ruthless network executives or the intrepid reporter who was once a rival for the affections of his wife, Sloane sets out to track down the kidnappers himself—and he soon learns that pure terror can lie behind the headlines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dark Harvest *




  








For fans of World War Z, a chilling mystery, an ancient threat, and a race against time to save humanity—inspired by the true events of the Dyatlov Pass incident

Russia, 1959. Nine members of a Soviet mountaineering team on an ambitious expedition into the Ural Mountains are found dead, victims of massive and bizarre injuries. The Dyatlov Pass incident, as this grisly event came to be known, remains unexplained to this day.

Iraq, 2019. Ex-soldier-turned-mercenary Cameron Becker is escorting a Russian businessman named Luka Belikov through Baghdad. It seems like a routine job, until Belikov is abducted on Becker’s watch. After forming an uneasy alliance with WHO medic Lori Dalton, Becker sets out to uncover the truth behind the attack, and quickly realizes he’s caught in the middle of something far bigger and more dangerous. As bio-terrorists prepare to unleash a virus that causes humans to descend into ravenous madness, the pair are thrust into a desperate race against time to prevent a global plague that could wipe out human civilization.

Who is behind the attack? What do they want? And how can humanity hope to survive? Becker and Dalton’s answers may just lie deep within the icy wastes of the Ural Mountains …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

***** Deus: A Brief History of Tomorrow *

*NOTE: Above editing of title due to this site.*





  








Official U.S. edition with full color illustrations throughout.

NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Yuval Noah Harari, author of the critically-acclaimed New York Times bestseller and international phenomenon Sapiens, returns with an equally original, compelling, and provocative book, turning his focus toward humanity’s future, and our quest to upgrade humans into gods.

Over the past century humankind has managed to do the impossible and rein in famine, plague, and war. This may seem hard to accept, but, as Harari explains in his trademark style—thorough, yet riveting—famine, plague and war have been transformed from incomprehensible and uncontrollable forces of nature into manageable challenges. For the first time ever, more people die from eating too much than from eating too little; more people die from old age than from infectious diseases; and more people commit suicide than are killed by soldiers, terrorists and criminals put together. The average American is a thousand times more likely to die from binging at McDonalds than from being blown up by Al Qaeda.

What then will replace famine, plague, and war at the top of the human agenda? As the self-made gods of planet earth, what destinies will we set ourselves, and which quests will we undertake? **** Deus explores the projects, dreams and nightmares that will shape the twenty-first century—from overcoming death to creating artificial life. It asks the fundamental questions: Where do we go from here? And how will we protect this fragile world from our own destructive powers? This is the next stage of evolution. This is **** Deus.

With the same insight and clarity that made Sapiens an international hit and a New York Times bestseller, Harari maps out our future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Address Book: What Street Addresses Reveal About Identity, Race, Wealth, and Power *




  








Finalist for the 2020 Kirkus Prize for Nonfiction | One of Time Magazines's 100 Must-Read Books of 2020 | Longlisted for the 2020 Porchlight Business Book Awards

"An entertaining quest to trace the origins and implications of the names of the roads on which we reside." —Sarah Vowell, The New York Times Book Review

When most people think about street addresses, if they think of them at all, it is in their capacity to ensure that the postman can deliver mail or a traveler won’t get lost. But street addresses were not invented to help you find your way; they were created to find you. In many parts of the world, your address can reveal your race and class.

In this wide-ranging and remarkable book, Deirdre Mask looks at the fate of streets named after Martin Luther King Jr., the wayfinding means of ancient Romans, and how Nazis haunt the streets of modern Germany. The flipside of having an address is not having one, and we also see what that means for millions of people today, including those who live in the slums of Kolkata and on the streets of London. Filled with fascinating people and histories, The Address Book illuminates the complex and sometimes hidden stories behind street names and their power to name, to hide, to decide who counts, who doesn’t—and why.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Quartet: Orchestrating the Second American Revolution, 1783-1789 *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • The Pulitzer Prize–winning author of Founding Brothers tells the unexpected story of America’s second great founding and of the men most responsible—Alexander Hamilton, George Washington, John Jay, and James Madison.

Ellis explains of why the thirteen colonies, having just fought off the imposition of a distant centralized governing power, would decide to subordinate themselves anew. These men, with the help of Robert Morris and Gouverneur Morris, shaped the contours of American history by diagnosing the systemic dysfunctions created by the Articles of Confederation, manipulating the political process to force the calling of the Constitutional Convention, conspiring to set the agenda in Philadelphia, orchestrating the debate in the state ratifying conventions, and, finally, drafting the Bill of Rights to assure state compliance with the constitutional settlement, created the new republic. Ellis gives us a dramatic portrait of one of the most crucial and misconstrued periods in American history: the years between the end of the Revolution and the formation of the federal government.

The Quartet unmasks a myth, and in its place presents an even more compelling truth—one that lies at the heart of understanding the creation of the United States of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Illustrated Encyclopedia of Weaponry: From Flint Axes to Automatic Weapons *




  








A complete look at weapons—from the Stone Age and Bronze Age to present day—from spears and swords to handguns and automatic weapons.

When did hunting weapons begin to be used against humans instead of animals? What is the difference between the Plains Indian War Club and the Fijian War Club? What weapon is common to peoples in every part of the world? The Illustrated Encyclopedia of Weaponry is a comprehensive guide to arms and armaments throughout history.

Beginning in the Stone Age, The Illustrated Encyclopedia of Weaponry travels through the Bronze Age to our present day, showing the tools humans have used to defend themselves all around the globe. There’s the Japanese tanto, or dagger, which have become identified with gangs known as yakuza. There’s the flaming arrow used when Swiss and Austrian forces clashed in the 14th century. And there’s the revolver that Samuel Colt made practical for both military and civilian use in Hartford, Connecticut.

The Illustrated Encyclopedia of Weaponry will help readers better understand how—and why—the battles of history were fought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Illustrated Directory of Guns: A Collector's Guide to Over 1500 Military, Sporting, and Antique Firearms *




  








Written by a technical expert who has fired many of the guns featured, this book includes wide and varied assemblage of weapons from each of the world’s major manufacturing countries.

The Illustrated Directory series provide readers with a fully illustrated, comprehensive reference book packed with timelines, historical facts, and images designed to inform and excite. At 512 pages packed with information and photographs, this book is a necessary addition to any enthusiast's library. 

Complete with full specification table with each entry including type, origin, caliber, and size, The Illustrated Directory of Guns is the most ambitious and lavishly illustrated history of guns for the collector and enthusiast. It shows in clear, detailed photographs and text over 1500 guns with separate sections on Pistols, Revolvers, Rifles, Shotguns (military and sporting), Machine Guns, and Submachine guns. A few featured include:


Remington
Smith & Wesson
Winchester
Glock
Vickers
Mauser
Browning
Colt
Beretta
And more


Organized A-Z by country and gunmaker's name, the book clearly shows the different types of gun which the world has used to hunt, wage war, break and defend its laws, hone its sharpshooting skills, and fire purely for the fun of it. The book also features an introduction on each section, which gives a brief history of the development of that particular kind of firearm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Japan's Secret War: How Japan's Race to Build its Own Atomic Bomb Provided the Groundwork for North Korea's Nuclear Program *




  








This groundbreaking investigation reveals how a secret atomic weapons program in WWII Japan led to today’s North Korean security crisis.

Japan’s Secret War explores one of the least-known, yet highly significant episodes of World War II: Japan’s frantic race to develop its own atomic bomb. Journalist and historian Robert Wilcox then shows how Japan’s efforts evolved into North Korea’s nuclear program and the looming threat it presents to mankind.

After decades of research into national intelligence archives in the US and abroad, Wilcox presents a detailed account of Japan’s version of the Manhattan Project. He traces its development from inception to the possible detonation of a nuclear device in 1945.

Wilcox weaves a fascinating portrait of the secret industrial complex where Japan’s atomic research culminated. And it is there that North Korea, following the Japanese defeat, salvaged what remained and fashioned its own nuclear program.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/12/22.

Currently $3.

*Burning the Sky: Operation Argus and the Untold Story of the Cold War Nuclear Tests in Outer Space *




  








The unbelievable true story of an American Cold War scheme to detonate nuclear bombs in space is revealed in this military history exposé.

The summer of 1958 was a nerve-racking time. The Soviet Union’s launch of Sputnik drew America into a game of nuclear one-upmanship. Tensions escalated between the two superpowers over their respective nuclear weapons reserves, both sides desperate for a solution to the imminent threat of massive destruction. In America, an outlandish yet ingenious idea was raised by the eccentric physicist Nicholas Christofilos: launching atomic bombs into outer space to fry incoming Soviet ICBMs with an artificial radiation belt.

Known as Project Argus, this secret plan was the riskiest scientific experiment in history. In Burning the Sky, Mark Wolverton draws on recently declassified sources to tell this incredible, unknown story. Burning the Sky chronicles Christofilos’s unconventional idea from its inception to execution—when the so-called mad scientist persuaded the military to use the entire Earth’s atmosphere as a laboratory.

A meticulously researched tale that reads like a sci-fi thriller, Burning the Sky will intrigue any lover of scientific or military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/13/22.

Currently $1.

*New Frontiers: The Complete Series (Books 1-3) (Jasper Scott Box Sets)*




  








FROM MILLION COPY BESTSELLER JASPER T. SCOTT
Synopsis from book one...
A MISSION TO ANOTHER WORLD COULD BE OUR ONLY HOPE...
The year is 2790 AD: with space elevators and giant orbital fleets hovering over Earth, open war looks inevitable, and people are anxious to get away.

The lines are drawn, with the Confederacy in the East, and the First World Alliance in the West. In hopes of finding a refuge from the looming war, the Alliance is sending Captain Alexander de Leon to explore an Earth-type planet, code-named Wonderland, but at the last minute before launch, a Confederate fleet leaves orbit on a trajectory that threatens both the mission and Alliance sovereignty. The resulting power struggle will determine not only the fate of Alexander's mission, but the fate of the entire human race.

Get all three books of the New Frontiers series for one low price: 1,200 pages, over 100,000 copies sold, and more than 2,000 reviews on Amazon. This military sci-fi trilogy is a fan favorite.

In This set
Excelsior (Book 1)
Mindscape (Book 2)
Exodus (Book 3)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hunt the Stars: A Novel (Starlight's Shadow Book 1) *




  








The critically acclaimed author of Polaris Rising takes readers on an exciting journey with the start of her brand-new series about a female bounty hunter and the man who is her sworn enemy.


Octavia Zarola would do anything to keep her tiny, close-knit bounty hunting crew together—even if it means accepting a job from Torran Fletcher, a ruthless former general and her sworn enemy. When Torran offers her enough credits to not only keep her crew afloat but also hire someone to fix her ship, Tavi knows that she can’t refuse—no matter how much she’d like to.

With so much money on the line, Torran and his crew insist on joining the hunt. Tavi reluctantly agrees because while the handsome, stoic leader pushes all of her buttons—for both anger and desire—she’s endured worse, and the massive bonus payment he’s promised for a completed job is reason enough to shut up and deal.

But when they uncover a deeper plot that threatens the delicate peace between humans and Valoffs, Tavi suspects that Torran has been using her as the impetus for a new war. With the fate of her crew balanced on a knife’s edge, Tavi must decide where her loyalties lie—with the quiet Valoff who’s been lying to her, or with the human leaders who left her squad to die on the battlefield. And this time, she’s put her heart on the line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The House that fell from the Sky*




  








CHARLIE AND THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY MEETS LOVECRAFT

When twenty-nine-year-old Scarlett Vantassel comes to the conclusion that her life doesn’t resemble any of the things she actually wanted for herself, she drops out of school and moves back home, attempting to reconnect with the people she left behind. But a shadow falls over her return one early October morning when a sinister house miraculously appears in the center of the city, sparking a media frenzy that attracts attention nationwide.  

Soon after the newspapers label it, "The House that Fell from the Sky," Scarlett’s childhood friend Hannah becomes obsessed with the idea that the house holds the key to discovering whether there really is life after death. Undeterred by her friends' numerous warnings, Hannah becomes increasingly consumed with the desire to enter the house, convinced it would allow her to reconnect with her recently deceased mother.  

Despite a series of escalating events suggesting that the house may be more dangerous than anyone ever thought possible, a privately owned company seizes control of the property and hosts a lottery to lure the city’s residents, promising the winners a large cash reward if they dare to enter the house.   To Scarlett’s horror, Hannah uses her vast wealth to secure a spot among the winners to gain access to the house.

Now, it’s up to Scarlett, her older brother Tommy, and her friend Jackson to face their fears and journey into a place where nothing is ever quite as it seems, and decide if they can help a friend in need, or if Hannah truly is lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Einstein's Wife: The Real Story of Mileva Einstein-Maric *




  








The real-life story behind Marie Benedict’s The Other Einstein—a fascinating profile of mathematician Mileva Einstein-Marić and her contributions to her husband’s scientific discoveries.

Albert Einstein’s first wife, Mileva Einstein-Marić, was forgotten for decades. When a trove of correspondence between them beginning in their student days was discovered in 1986, her story began to be told. Some of the tellers of the “Mileva Story” made startling claims: that she was a brilliant mathematician who surpassed her husband, and that she made uncredited contributions to his most celebrated papers in 1905, including his paper on special relativity. This book, based on extensive historical research, uncovers the real “Mileva Story.”

Mileva was one of the few women of her era to pursue higher education in science; she and Einstein were students together at the Zurich Polytechnic. Mileva’s ambitions for a science career, however, suffered a series of setbacks—failed diploma examinations, a disagreement with her doctoral dissertation adviser, an out-of-wedlock pregnancy by Einstein. She and Einstein married in 1903 and had two sons, but the marriage failed.

So was Mileva her husband’s uncredited coauthor, unpaid assistant, or his essential helpmeet? It’s tempting to believe that she was her husband’s secret collaborator, but the authors of Einstein's Wife look at the actual evidence, and a chapter by Ruth Lewin Sime offers important historical context. The story they tell is that of a brave and determined young woman who struggled against a variety of obstacles at a time when science was not very welcoming to women.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Least Among Us: Waging the Battle for the Vulnerable *




  








The outspoken Connecticut congresswoman provides “a powerful case for protecting and expanding America’s safety net” (Elizabeth Warren).

Cynical politicians like Mitch McConnell and Donald Trump argue that the people of the United States would be better off without food stamps, Obamacare, and workplace protections. Congresswoman Rosa L. DeLauro knows these folks are just plain wrong.

Growing up in New Haven, Connecticut, DeLauro saw firsthand how vulnerable hard-working people are in the face of corporate indifference and government neglect. From fatal industrial fires to devastating childhood poverty, DeLauro witnessed it all—and emerged convinced that social programs are worth going to the mat for, again and again. Worker protections, Social Security, unemployment insurance, Medicare, Medicaid, food stamps, and housing assistance lift up all Americans; they fulfill this country’s promise of opportunity for everyone and are essential for our country’s health.

For twenty-five years, DeLauro has been fighting for everyday Americans, earning a reputation as the most impassioned defender of our social safety net. The Least Among Us tells the story of a quarter-century of deal-making on behalf of people too often overlooked, told by a woman as fearless as she is opinionated. Part House of Cards, part progressive manifesto, The Least Among Us shares lessons about power—how it’s gained and how to wield it for everyone’s benefit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Beaches, Bungalows, & Burglaries (A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE

USA Today Bestselling author Tonya Kappes brings you southern and quirky characters in her mystery series. Her stories are charged with humor, friendship, family and life in small southern towns.

Hi. I'm Mae West. No. Not the actress.

If you would've told me year ago that I was going to be broke and penniless after my husband took everyone to the cleaners after he pulled off one of the biggest Ponzi schemes, leaving me a run down campground, a set of camper keys, before he escaped prison and when the FBI came to the campground to see if I helped him escape, then the no good you know what floated up to the top of the lake in that campground making me the number one suspect, I'd said you were lying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ropes, Riddles, & Robberies: A Camper and Criminals Cozy Mystery Book 15 (A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series) *




  







Welcome to Normal, Kentucky, where nothing is normal!

USA TODAY Bestselling Author Tonya Kappes is leading the camping craze with her southern cozy mystery series, A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery. 

Solving murders come easy for Mae West and the Laundry Club Ladies. Trying to solve a cold case is proving a bit challenging. Mae has been having memories about the house fire that killed her family, leaving her orphaned. As a child she couldn't do much to prove the fire wasn't an accident, but as an adult and with a group of friends to help, Mae is on the case to put the clues of the past together to bring out the truth. Their investigation heats up making this cold case come to a rolling boil!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Counterfeit: A Novel *




  








INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER * A REESE'S BOOK CLUB PICK

Recommended by New York Times Book Review* Washington Post _People_ Entertainment Weekly* USA Today* Time*Cosmopolitan*Today show * Harper's Bazaar* Vogue*Good Housekeeping*Parade*New York Post * Town & Country* GMA.com * Buzzfeed * Goodreads * Oprah Daily * Popsugar * Bustle * theSkimm * The Millions * and more!

For fans of Hustlers and How to Get Filthy Rich in Rising Asia, the story of two Asian American women who band together to grow a counterfeit handbag scheme into a global enterprise—an incisive and glittering blend of fashion, crime, and friendship from the author of Bury What We Cannot Take and Soy Sauce for Beginners.

Money can't buy happiness... but it can buy a decent fake.

Ava Wong has always played it safe. As a strait-laced, rule-abiding Chinese American lawyer with a successful surgeon as a husband, a young son, and a beautiful home—she's built the perfect life. But beneath this façade, Ava's world is crumbling: her marriage is falling apart, her expensive law degree hasn't been used in years, and her toddler's tantrums are pushing her to the breaking point.

Enter Winnie Fang, Ava's enigmatic college roommate from Mainland China, who abruptly dropped out under mysterious circumstances. Now, twenty years later, Winnie is looking to reconnect with her old friend. But the shy, awkward girl Ava once knew has been replaced with a confident woman of the world, dripping in luxury goods, including a coveted Birkin in classic orange. The secret to her success? Winnie has developed an ingenious counterfeit scheme that involves importing near-exact replicas of luxury handbags and now she needs someone with a U.S. passport to help manage her business—someone who'd never be suspected of wrongdoing, someone like Ava. But when their spectacular success is threatened and Winnie vanishes once again, Ava is left to face the consequences.

Swift, surprising, and sharply comic, Counterfeit is a stylish and feminist caper with a strong point of view and an axe to grind. Peering behind the curtain of the upscale designer storefronts and the Chinese factories where luxury goods are produced, Kirstin Chen interrogates the myth of the model minority through two unforgettable women determined to demand more from life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Lies I Told *




  








For a woman obsessed and a killer in her shadow, remembering the past becomes a mind game in a novel of psychological suspense by New York Times bestselling author Mary Burton.

Twin sisters Marisa and Clare Stockton were sixteen when Clare’s body was found in Virginia’s James River. No arrests were made. Fourteen years later, Marisa’s friends and dedicated career as a photographer help her to cope with the open wound of the past. But Marisa still feels the hurt—and the unsolved murder isn’t the only thing haunting her.

A recent car crash has erased ten days of Marisa’s memories—a black hole leading up to the accident that’s left her disoriented. Every text and phone call from that crucial missing time has vanished, along with her phone. A photograph she took of the river has disappeared. A new neighbor Marisa believes she knows introduces himself as if he were a stranger. And there’s the growing fear that her near-fatal accident was no accident at all. As dreams of Clare and nightmares of the crash begin to converge, so do two disturbing puzzles fourteen years apart.

Putting the pieces together could be fatal. As she struggles to remember everything, Marisa closes in on a killer—without realizing that he’s already closed in on her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Leopard: A Harry Hole Novel ( 8 ) *




  








INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER • “Meaty, gripping, full of tantalizing twists” (Associated Press), this installment of the international bestselling series brings Inspector Harry Hole back from Hong Kong hot on the trail of a serial killer.

Inspector Harry Hole has retreated to Hong Kong, escaping the trauma of his last case in squalid opium dens, when two young women are found dead in Oslo, both drowned in their own blood. Media coverage quickly reaches a fever pitch. There are no clues, the police investigation is stalled, and Harry—the one man who might be able to help—can’t be found. After he returns to Oslo, the killer strikes again, Harry’s instincts take over, and nothing can keep him from the investigation, though there is little to go on. Worse, he will soon come to understand that he is dealing with a psychopath who will put him to the test, both professionally and personally, as never before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Slaughter of the Mountain Man*




  








In this action-packed western from national bestselling authors William W. Johnstone and J.A. Johnstone, mountain man Smoke Jensen sets his sharpshooting sights on an unhinged outlaw who’s carved out his own kingdom in the West—and declared war on the United States . . .

Johnstone Country. Come visit.

He calls himself The King. Once a respected professor, he was ruined by scandal. Now, he rules his own “country”—an area of western territory where an army of outlaws enforce his laws. Any town he claims as his own must pay “taxes,” collected from bank, stagecoach, and train robberies. When he learns that President Rutherford B. Hayes and General William Tecumseh Sherman are venturing into the far west on a tour of the nation, The King devises a plan to kidnap America’s leaders and expand his empire.

But The King didn’t reckon that Smoke Jensen had already staked his claim on the frontier. Traveling with the president’s entourage, the mountain man is not about to let this bloodthirsty, evil tyrant endanger his commander-in-chief and threaten American liberty . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blackwater Sound: A Novel (Thorn Series Book 7) *




  








The Braswell family had everything people would kill for: money, looks, power. But their eldest son, the family's shining light, died in a bizarre fishing accident. And when he disappeared-hauled into the depths by the giant marlin he had been fighting-he took with him a secret so corrupt that it could destroy the Braswells.

Ten years later, a huge airliner crashes in the steamy shallows off the Florida coast, killing all aboard. Helping pull bodies from the water, Thorn finds himself drawn into a bizarre conspiracy: someone has developed a high tech weapon capable of destroying electrical systems in a powerful flash. The terrorist potential is huge. How are the secretive Braswells and their family-owned company, MicroDyne, involved? And what does it have to do with the family's obsessive hunt for the great marlin that killed their golden boy?

With the Braswells, James W. Hall introduces one of the most evil and dysfunctional families in the history of fiction. And, along with Thorn, he brings back favorite characters from his earlier books, including Alexandra Rafferty and her father, Lawton Collins, a retired and increasingly dotty former police investigator whose methods of investigation result in his kidnapping. A story that bristles with all the heat and tension of a tropical Florida summer, Blackwater Sound is destined to rank among the greatest suspense thrillers of the new decade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Agent in Peril (The Wolf Pack Spies Book 2) *




  








*To what lengths will the British go to smuggle a secret weapon into Nazi Germany? An unmissable Second World War thriller from bestseller Alex Gerlis.*

*'Absorbing ... Gerlis directs his cast with verve' Financial Times*

Hiding in the horror of Warsaw’s Jewish Ghetto with his family, scientist Roman Loszynski has a secret: a means of making aerial bombing raids frighteningly accurate. Codenamed Tatra, it could change the course of the war.

With British agent Jack Miller now in Switzerland, back in Berlin undercover spy Sophia von Naundorf is determined to escape Germany come what may. As the RAF look to destroy the Ruhr through its bombing raids, Barnaby Allen and British intelligence will need everything Jack and Sophia have to help find, test and deploy these devices.

But that will mean getting Loszynski out of Poland, and themselves re-entering the Reich. Both seem, on the face of it, impossible, desperate missions filled with danger. Every second a chance for discovery.

Every second a moment of peril.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The First American Revolution: Before Lexington and Concord*




  








The original rebels: “Brings into clear focus events and identities of ordinary people who should share the historic limelight with the Founding Fathers.” —Publishers Weekly

According to the traditional telling, the American Revolution began with “the shot heard ’round the world.” But the people started taking action earlier than many think. The First American Revolution uses the wide-angle lens of a people’s historian to tell a surprising new story of America’s revolutionary struggle.

In the years before the battle of Lexington and Concord, local people—men and women of common means but of uncommon courage—overturned British authority and declared themselves free from colonial oppression, with acts of rebellion that long predated the Boston Tea Party. In rural towns such as Worcester, Massachusetts, democracy set down roots well before the Boston patriots made their moves in the fight for independence. Richly documented, The First American Revolution recaptures in vivid detail the grassroots activism that drove events in the years leading up to the break from Britain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/13/22.

Currently $1.

*Q-Ships and Their Story: A History of Decoy Vessels *




  








*During the First World War, Britain relied heavily on resources imported across the Atlantic by its merchant marine.*


From the very beginning of the war, German U-boats targeted the merchant convoys, sinking millions of tons of essential produce and threatening Britain’s war effort.

Were it not for the heroic efforts of the Q-ships, the naval war could have proven disastrous for the allies.

Between 1914 and 1918, nearly 200 commercial vessels were transformed into armed decoy ships that lured U-boats into attacking them at close range before responding with their own deadly fire at the very last moment.

From tramp steamers to sailing ships, from fishing boats to tugs, every type of ship was used in this great act of deception.

The demands on the crews of these ships were immense – requiring supreme bravery, exceptional patience, a high degree of cunning and excellent seamanship.

In this book, E. Keble Chatterton takes us through the story of these ships in an entertaining narrative, highlighting one of the lesser known aspects of World War One.

Writing with narrative flair and a passion for the subject, Chatterton places the reader in the middle of the tense war for the Atlantic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/14/22.

Currently $3.

*American Science Fiction: Four Classic Novels 1968-1969 (LOA #322) (Library of America) *




  








Celebrate classic novels of the New Wave era of sci-fi with this second collectable science fiction anthology from Library of America.

Presenting 4 underrated science fiction classics from a tumultuous time in American history—including works by iconic Black author Samuel R. Delany and feminist Joanna Russ.

In R. A. Lafferty’s utterly idiosyncratic and uncategorizable Past Master (196, Renaissance philosopher Thomas More is summoned to Golden Astrobe in the year 2535: Can he save the planet’s troubled utopia from its soulless technological perfection and ensure the survival of the faith?

Joanna Russ introduces one of SF’s first and most engaging female adventurers in her taut and edgy debut novel Picnic on Paradise (196: the tough, sardonic, unforgettable Alyx, an ancient Phoenician mercenary teleported into the future to serve as guide and bodyguard for a band of stranded space tourists.

The first African American writer to make a name for himself in the genre, Samuel R. Delany was hailed as “the best science-fiction writer in the world” on the basis of Nova (196, a white-hot, fast-paced, protocyberpunk interstellar adventure featuring a misfit crew on a high-stakes quest.

Stumbling on a mysterious ancient text among his father’s belongings, the son of a master woodcarver uncovers the key to revolutionary change in Jack Vance’s Emphyrio (1969), a marvel of craftsmanship and visionary world-building set on remote, feudal, theocratic Halma.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Stranded Fleet: An Epic Space Opera Saga (From Far Beyond Book 2)*




  








*An alien princess in distress? Check! Spaceships, Giant Mechs & Xenomorphs? Check! A high-stake intergalactic war? You better believe it!*

After saving the Arcadian Confederate from certain destruction, Kevin's consciousness is cast back to Earth. But Kevin has a hard time readapting to his boring, no-thrills life. Not to mention no one seems to believe his tales of galaxy-hopping adventures.

But when a Kregan operative shows up to hunt him down, Kevin gets his wish of returning to his galactic adventures. This time around it’s not just his consciousness on the line, but his body as well as his dog, Boomer. The Arcadians task their best engineer to recruit the pair to save the Arcadians once more.

If Kevin can’t whip this motley crew into shape, the galaxy’s doomed.

By association, Kevin might inadvertently put Earth into the sights of the Kregan Empire. Can Kevin rescue the Arcadian princess from the grasp of her enemy without jeopardizing everything he holds dear in the process?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Damnation Game *




  








Marty Strauss, a gambling addict recently released from prison, is hired to be the personal bodyguard of Joseph Whitehead, one of the wealthiest men in the world. The job proves more complicated and dangerous than he thought, however, as Marty soon gets caught up in a series of supernatural events involving Whitehead, his daughter (who is a heroin addict), and a devilish man named Mamoulian, with whom Whitehead made a Faustian bargain many years earlier, during World War II.

As time passes, Mamoulian haunts Whitehead using his supernatural powers (such as the ability to raise the dead), urging him to complete his pact with him. Eventually Whitehead decides to escape his fate after a few encounters with Mamoulian and having his wife, former bodyguard, and now his daughter Carys taken away from him. With hope still left to save Carys, Marty Strauss, although reluctant to get involved in the old man Whiteheads deserved punishment, decides to get involved and attempt to save the innocent gifted addict from being another victim to the damnation game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sex, Drugs, and Cocoa Puffs: A Low Culture Manifesto *




  








From the author of the highly acclaimed heavy metal memoir, Fargo Rock City, comes another hilarious and discerning take on massively popular culture—set in Chuck Klosterman’s den and your own—covering everything from the effect of John Cusack flicks to the crucial role of breakfast cereal to the awesome power of the Dixie Chicks.

Countless writers and artists have spoken for a generation, but no one has done it quite like Chuck Klosterman. With an exhaustive knowledge of popular culture and an almost effortless ability to spin brilliant prose out of unlikely subject matter, Klosterman attacks the entire spectrum of postmodern America: reality TV, Internet porn, Pamela Anderson, literary Jesus freaks, and the real difference between apples and oranges (of which there is none). And don’t even get him started on his love life and the whole Harry-Met-Sally situation.

Whether deconstructing Saved by the Bell episodes or the artistic legacy of Billy Joel, the symbolic importance of The Empire Strikes Back or the Celtics/Lakers rivalry, Chuck will make you think, he’ll make you laugh, and he’ll drive you insane—usually all at once. Sex, Drugs, and Cocoa Puffs is ostensibly about art, entertainment, infotainment, sports, politics, and kittens, but—really—it’s about us. All of us. As Klosterman realizes late at night, in the moment before he falls asleep, “In and of itself, nothing really matters. What matters is that nothing is ever ‘in and of itself.’” Read to believe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Renoir's Dancer: The Secret Life of Suzanne Valadon*




  








Catherine Hewitt's richly told biography of Suzanne Valadon, the illegitimate daughter of a provincial linen maid who became famous as a model for the Impressionists and later as a painter in her own right.

In the 1880s, Suzanne Valadon was considered the Impressionists’ most beautiful model. But behind her captivating façade lay a closely-guarded secret.

Suzanne was born into poverty in rural France, before her mother fled the provinces, taking her to Montmartre. There, as a teenager Suzanne began posing for—and having affairs with—some of the age’s most renowned painters. Then Renoir caught her indulging in a passion she had been trying to conceal: the model was herself a talented artist.

Some found her vibrant still lifes and frank portraits as shocking as her bohemian lifestyle. At eighteen, she gave birth to an illegitimate child, future painter Maurice Utrillo. But her friends Toulouse-Lautrec and Degas could see her skill. Rebellious and opinionated, she refused to be confined by tradition or gender, and in 1894, her work was accepted to the Salon de la Société Nationale des Beaux-Arts, an extraordinary achievement for a working-class woman with no formal art training.

Renoir’s Dancer tells the remarkable tale of an ambitious, headstrong woman fighting to find a professional voice in a male-dominated world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Beautifully Broken: An Unlikely Journey of Faith *




  








Restore your faith in love and family with one Army wife's courageous story of how she helped her husband recuperate from losing both of his legs while serving in Afghanistan.

Paige received the phone call that every military wife prays will never come. Her husband, Army Sergeant Josh Wetzel, stepped on an improvised explosive device while patrolling in Afghanistan. The blast resulted in the immediate loss of his legs. His survival was uncertain, and in the days to come, this traumatic incident began an unbelievable journey of faith for them as a couple.

Paige's vulnerability as she struggles physically, emotionally, and spiritually, will remind you of the power of commitment and love in the face of adversity. You will discover the bravery and grit of a woman who stood behind the battle lines but faced a battle of her own to save her marriage and her family. As a military wife, Paige had to come to terms with the priorities of the military: God, Country, and then Family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*On the Trail of the Jackalope: How a Legend Captured the World's Imagination and Helped Us Cure Cancer *




  








The never-before-told story of the horned rabbit—the myths, the hoaxes, and the entirely real scientific breakthroughs it has inspired—and how it became a cultural touchstone of the American West.

Just what is a jackalope? Purported to be part jackrabbit and part antelope, the jackalope began as a local joke concocted by two young brothers in a small Wyoming town during the Great Depression. Their creation quickly spread around the U.S., where it now regularly appears as innumerable forms of kitsch—wall mounts, postcards, keychains, coffee mugs, shot glasses, and so on. A vast body of folk narratives has carried the jackalope’s fame around the world to inspire art, music, film, even erotica!

Although the jackalope is an invention of the imagination, it is nevertheless connected to actual horned rabbits, which exist in nature and have for centuries been collected and studied by naturalists. Around the time the two young boys were creating the first jackalope in Wyoming, Dr. Richard Shope was making his first breakthrough about the cause of the horns: a virus. When the virus that causes rabbits to grow “horns” (a keratinous carcinoma) was first genetically sequenced in 1984, oncologists were able to use that genetic information to make remarkable, field-changing advances in the development of anti-viral cancer therapies. The most important of these is the human papillomavirus (HPV) vaccine, which protects against cervical and other cancers. Today, jackalopes are literally helping us cure cancer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*At Bertram's Hotel: A Miss Marple Mystery (Miss Marple Mysteries Book 10) *




  








At Bertram’s Hotel the intrepid Miss Marple, on holiday in London, must solve a deadly mystery at the end of a chain of very violent events.

An old-fashioned London hotel is not quite as reputable as it makes out to be.…

When Miss Marple comes up from the country for a holiday in London, she finds what she’s looking for at Bertram’s Hotel: traditional decor, impeccable service, and an unmistakable atmosphere of danger behind the highly-polished veneer.

Yet, not even Miss Marple can foresee the violent chain of events set in motion when an eccentric guest makes his way to the airport on the wrong day.…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*By Cook or by Crook (A Five-Ingredient Mystery Book 1) *




  








Take one burned-out city girl. Add a crusty codger, a pinch of gossip, and a dash of romance. Stir in a generous helping of murder and you've got the ingredients for one truly delicious mystery. . .

Haunted by the car accident that ended her career as a cookbook publicist, Val Deniston has traded in the chaos of New York City for a quieter life near the Chesapeake Bay. Living with her curmudgeonly grandfather in the tourist town of Bayport is hardly glamorous, but she enjoys working at the Cool Down Café at the local fitness club, and she finally has time to work on her long-planned cookbook. But when one of the club's patrons is found dead, she'll have to cook up a scheme to find the killer. As the number of suspects rises like crabs in a bucket, it's out of the pan and into the fire for Val. If she can't find the culprit soon, she might as well be chum in the water. . .

Includes Five Delicious Recipes from Val's Cookbook!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Scam Chowder (A Five-Ingredient Mystery Book 2) *




  








Thirtyish Val Deniston loves the Chesapeake Bay tourist town she
now calls home. Running the fitness club's Cool Down Café--and perfecting
her five-ingredient recipes--is a dream come true. But keeping her grandfather
out of trouble can be a challenge...

Especially when one of his dinner party guests winds up face down in the chowder. The deceased diner apparently scammed Granddad's best buddy, and since the other dinner guests have suddenly clammed
up, the police have all the ingredients to cook up a conviction for Granddad. With his freedom--and Val's café job--on the line, Val is in a sweat trying to avert disaster. But dredging up old secrets might just be a recipe for murder...

Includes 6 five-ingredient recipes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Crypt Suzette (A Five-Ingredient Mystery Book 6) *




  








Val Deniston is catering the debut of Bayport’s newest bookstore—but the death of a customer is about to draw her into a real-life murder mystery …

Suzette Cripps has been occupying a spare bedroom at Val’s granddad’s house while she takes classes in this Maryland Eastern Shore town—but she’s always seemed a little secretive and fearful, and any talk about her past is a closed book.

After winning the costume contest at the Halloween-themed bookstore party, Suzette is mowed down by a hit-and-run driver—and Val and her grandfather start to wonder whether it was really an accident or if someone was after Suzette. Granddad is a little distracted by his new enterprise as a ghost-buster, but as Val talks to Suzette’s coworkers and fellow creative writing students, she grows more convinced that the dead woman’s demons weren’t imaginary—and that she needs to rip the mask off a killer …

Includes delicious five-ingredient recipes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The 6th Target (Women's Murder Club) *




  








When a horrifying attack leaves one of the Women's Murder Club struggling for her life, the others fight to keep a madman behind bars before anyone else is hurt.

Lindsay Boxer and her new partner in the San Francisco police department are racing to stop a series of kidnappings that has electrified the city: children are being plucked off the streets together with their nannies, but the kidnappers aren't demanding ransom. Amid uncertainty and rising panic, Lindsay juggles the possibility of a new love with an unsolvable investigation, and the knowledge that one member of the club could be on the brink of death.

And just when everything appears momentarily under control, the case takes a terrifying turn, putting an entire city in lethal danger. Lindsay must make a choice she never dreamed she'd face-with no certainty that either outcome has more than a prayer of success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*7th Heaven (Women's Murder Club) *




  









Discover the Women's Murder Club's most terrifying case ever in this New York Times bestseller. As a terrible series of fires blazes through California, the heat begins to rage too close to home.

A terrible fire in a wealthy suburban home leaves a married couple dead and Detective Lindsay Boxer and her partner Rich Conklin searching for clues. And after California's golden boy Michael Campion has been missing for a month, there finally seems to be a lead in his case-a very devastating lead.

As fire after fire consume couples in wealthy, comfortable homes, Lindsay and the Murder Club must race to find the arsonists responsible and get to the bottom of Michael Campion's disappearance. But suddenly the flames are raging too close to home.

Frightened for her life and torn between two men, Lindsay must find a way to solve the most daunting dilemmas she's ever faced-at work and at home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Unlucky 13 (Women's Murder Club) *




  








The Women's Murder Club is stalked by a killer with nothing to lose.

San Francisco Detective Lindsay Boxer is loving her life as a new mother. With an attentive husband, a job she loves, plus best friends who can talk about anything from sex to murder, things couldn't be better.

Then the FBI sends Lindsay a photo of a killer from her past, and her happy world is shattered. The picture captures a beautiful woman at a stoplight. But all Lindsay sees is the psychopath behind those seductive eyes: Mackie Morales, the most deranged and dangerous mind the Women's Murder Club has ever encountered.

In this pulse-racing, emotionally charged novel by James Patterson, the Women's Murder Club must find a killer-before she finds them first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Careless Love: A DCI Banks Novel (Inspector Banks Novels Book 25)*




  








His fans include Stephen King, Michael Connelly, Tess Gerritsen, Ian Rankin, and Louise Penney. He has won acclaim and numerous international prizes and awards, including the Edgar. Now celebrated New York Times bestselling author Peter Robinson, one of the greatest suspense writers of our time, demonstrates his mastery once again in this powerful mystery in which legendary detective superintendent Alan Banks is confronted with a pair of perplexing crimes.

Two suspicious deaths challenge DS Alan Banks and his crack investigative team.

The body of an attractive young woman dressed in evening attire is found in an abandoned car on a country road. The death looks like suicide, but there are too many open questions for Banks and his team to rule out foul play. The car didn’t belong to her—it was badly damaged in an accident involving the vehicle’s owner a week earlier in the same spot. So how did the dead girl get inside the car? Did someone place her there, and if so, why? Where—and when—did she die?

While Banks attends the postmortem, DI Annie Cabot is at the scene of another death. A well-dressed man in his sixties has been found in a gully high up on the wild moorland. His injuries were fatal and consistent with those sustained in a fall. Was it an accident—did the man get too close to the edge and slip? Was he pushed? The man was wearing an expensive suit. What was he doing in a rocky spot popular with hikers? There are no signs of a vehicle near where he fell. How did he get there?

Banks’s and Cabot’s cases share a few curious similarities. Both of the dead were found in the same area of the moorlands. Both were elegantly dressed. The timing of their deaths coincided. And neither carried identification. As the police uncover who these people were and begin to look into their lives, inconsistencies multiply and the mysteries surrounding the two cases proliferate. Then a source close to Annie reveals a piece of information that rocks the Eastvale detectives working both investigations. An old enemy has returned in a new guise—a nefarious foe who will stop at nothing, not even murder, to get what he wants.

With the stakes raised, the hunt is on. But will Banks and his crack squad be able to find the evidence to stop him in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE CARDIFF KILLINGS a gripping murder mystery (DI Jemima Huxley Crime Thriller Book 1) *




  








MEET DETECTIVE INSPECTOR JEMIMA HUXLEY IN THIS BRILLIANT NEW CRIME SERIES FULL OF STUNNING TWISTS.

Please note this book was previously published as Revenge.

An isolated manor house. Shallow woodland graves. A troubled female detective facing the biggest case of her career.

The call comes early in the morning. David and Helen Tremaine have discovered a body buried in the grounds of their large Victorian manor house, Llys Faen Hall, just north of Cardiff.

DI Jemima Huxley and her partner, DS Dan Broadbent, race to the scene to discover that a second body has been unearthed in a shallow woodland grave. And the forensic team working the site believe this is just the start.

Jemima knows this is the biggest case of her career. But it couldn’t have come at a worse time. Struggling to get pregnant, she is a woman on the edge, a woman who self-harms just to make it through the day. And with no one reported missing, no apparent motive and no obvious suspect, the investigation is anything but straightforward.

Eight graves. Eight dead women. All with pomegranate seeds placed inside their mouths.

When Jemima makes an unexpected breakthrough, she enters a desperate race against time to prevent more women dying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE BRIARMARSH CLOSE KILLINGS a gripping murder mystery (DI Jemima Huxley Crime Thriller Book 2) *




  








MEET DETECTIVE INSPECTOR JEMIMA HUXLEY IN THIS BRILLIANT NEW CRIME SERIES FULL OF STUNNING TWISTS.

Please note this book was previously published as Sole Survivor.

A family brutally attacked in their own home. One survivor. A troubled female detective who must uncover the truth.

The call comes through on DI Jemima Huxley’s day off. A family of five brutally attacked in their own home. Bradley and Sally Rathbone and their teenage niece and nephew are dead. Only fourteen-year-old Millie survives, found in a broken heap at the bottom of the stairs.

It’s an unlikely crime scene: a comfortable five-bedroom property in one of Cardiff’s most exclusive suburbs. Jemima quickly deduces this was no random burglary gone wrong. These killings were vicious, personal — and carefully planned. But why would someone target an ordinary family going about their everyday business?

With Millie in a coma and unable to help with enquiries, it’s up to Jemima and her team to unmask the killer.

And could they be waiting to strike again . . . ?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE LEIGHTON MEADOW KILLINGS a gripping murder mystery (DI Jemima Huxley Crime Thriller Book 4) *




  








MEET DETECTIVE INSPECTOR JEMIMA HUXLEY IN THIS BRILLIANT NEW CRIME SERIES FULL OF STUNNING TWISTS.

Evil lurks beneath the surface of the beautiful Welsh village of Leighton Meadow.

A young woman is found dead in the village church. Shot through the heart with a crossbow.

She thought she was safe there, but they found her in the end.

DI Jemima Huxley thought Leighton Meadow was a safe place to raise her adopted ten-year-old son. But this is a village with many hidden secrets. And this case is hitting really close to home.

The victim turns out to be a Czech student who went missing on a night out in Prague.

How did she end up dead in a Welsh church?

Detective Huxley must find out before more women pay the ultimate price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sons of Thunder (A Slash and Pecos Western Book 5) *




  








JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. DANGEROUS CURVES AHEAD.

Slash and Pecos match wits with the wiliest opponent they’ve ever had—a wickedly smart woman who can’t be caught—in their wildest western adventure yet. . . .

It sounds like an easy job: track down the lady friend of notorious outlaw Duke Winter and bring her in for questioning. There’s just one problem: Slash and Pecos have never met a woman like Miss Fannie Diamond, a glamorous showgirl who’s prettier than a French poodle, slicker than a Dodge City gambler, and more slippery than a Mojave rattlesnake. She knows that Slash and Pecos are coming for her and has no intention of being caught—not without one of hell of a fight. . . .

By the time the duo arrive at the Rocky Mountain mining camp where Miss Diamond is performing, the devilishly clever gal has already arranged a welcome wagon for them: some hired thugs who knock Slash and Pecos silly. Still, the show must go on—so the pair decide to snatch Miss Diamond off the stage in the middle of a performance. It doesn’t take long for Slash and Pecos to learn that there’s no business like show business—and no showgirl like Miss Fannie Diamond. Sometimes, the female of the species is deadlier than the male. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Atlantis Cipher (The Relic Hunters Book 2) *




  








A lost world. An ancient code. A deadly chase.

Five ancient statues have been unearthed in South America, each containing a mysterious coded message hinting at an origin many thought impossible: the mythical world of Atlantis. As word of their discovery spreads, the prized figurines become a treasure bounty hunters will kill for.

CIA agent Heidi Moneymaker calls in the only team for the job: Guy Bodie and his posse of relic-hunting thieves. If they are to find the ancient civilization, Bodie and his team must decode a series of clues—starting with the cipher on the statues themselves—that will take them across the world and to the deepest depths of the ocean. But they are not alone in their mission.

Pursued by mysterious forces intent on keeping the legendary empire hidden, hunted by Chinese special forces and the relic hunters’ lethal foe, the Bratva, the team races to find the lost land—and Bodie’s enemies will stop at nothing to be the first to discover Atlantis’s secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $4.

*Full Metal Jack: Hunting Lee Child's Jack Reacher (The Hunt for Jack Reacher Series Book 13) *




  








Back to the Beginning. The next gripping Hunt for Jack Reacher Thriller!

Everything ends somewhere… For Jack Reacher, that was Carter’s Crossing, Mississippi, spring 1997. A desolate railroad track. A brutal murder. The end of a decorated soldier’s career.

History repeats itself. Now there’s another woman dead in the same lonely place.

FBI Special Agent Kim Otto is sent to find out everything she can, be on the lookout for Reacher, and ordered to turn him in for capture.

But when she gets to Carter’s Crossing, the local sheriff and Mayor Elizabeth Deveraux have joined forces with two Majors from the Army’s 110th Investigative Unit to bury the truth forever.

The Affair was the start of the Reacher saga. In Full Metal Jack, will Otto’s career end where Reacher’s began?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Lethal Game: A Riveting Black Ops Thriller (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 14) *




  








The exhilarating new thriller from the New York Times and USA Today bestselling author takes readers on an action-packed thrill ride from the wilds of Montana to the streets of Mexico, as a sniper attack turns wilderness hunters into the hunted and Grave’s enemies stalk him with a vengeance…

Hostage rescue expert Jonathan Grave and his fellow special-ops veteran, Boxers, are hunting in Montana when shots ring out, and they realize they’ve become the prey for assassins. In the crosshairs of unseen shooters, cut off from all communication, with the wind at a blood-freezing chill, the nightmare is just beginning. Because Jonathan and Boxers aren’t the only ones under fire.

Back in Fisherman’s Cove, Virginia, Jonathan’s Security Solutions team is fighting for their lives too. A vicious onslaught is clearing the way for a much bigger game by eliminating anyone in the way. If Jonathan and Boxers can make it out of the wilderness alive, the real war will begin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Total Control *




  








When her husband mysteriously disappears in a plane crash into the Virginia countryside, a devastated wife must sort out truth from lies in this page-turning New York Times bestseller.

Sidney Archer has it all: a husband she loves, a job at which she excels, and a cherished young daughter. Then, as a plane plummets into the Virginia countryside, everything changes. And suddenly there is no one whom Sidney Archer can trust.

Jason Archer is a rising young executive at Triton Global, the world's leading technology conglomerate. Determined to give his family the best of everything, Archer has secretly entered into a deadly game. He is about to disappear -- leaving behind a wife who must sort out his lies from his truths, an accident team that wants to know why the plane he was ticketed on crashed, and a veteran FBI agent who wants to know it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Small Town, Big Oil: The Untold Story of the Women Who Took on the Richest Man in the World—and Won *




  








How three New Hampshire women triumphed over an oil billionaire: “A very timely reminder that when we fight we often win.”—Bill McKibben

*Never underestimate the underdog.*

In 1973, Greek oil shipping magnate Aristotle Onassis—husband of President John F. Kennedy’s widow, Jacqueline, and arguably the richest man in the world—proposed to build an oil refinery on the narrow New Hampshire coast, in the town of Durham. At the time, it would have cost $600 million to build and was expected to generate 400,000 barrels of oil per day, making it the largest oil refinery in the world. The project was vigorously supported by the governor, Meldrim Thomson, and by William Loeb, the notorious publisher of the only statewide newspaper, the Manchester Union Leader.

But three women vehemently opposed the project—Nancy Sandberg, the town leader who founded and headed Save Our Shores; Dudley Dudley, the freshman state rep who took the fight to the state legislature; and Phyllis Bennett, the publisher of the local newspaper that alerted the public to Onassis’ secret acquisition of the land. Small Town, Big Oil is the story of how the residents of Durham, led by these three women, out-organized, out-witted, and out-maneuvered the governor, the media, and the Onassis cartel to hand the powerful Greek billionaire the most humiliating defeat of his business career, and spare the New Hampshire seacoast from becoming an industrial wasteland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Unpersuadables: Adventures with the Enemies of Science *




  








“A tour de force . . . [Storr’s] dogged approach to nailing many of the most celebrated skeptics in lies and misrepresentations is welcome.” —Salon

Why, that is, did the obviously intelligent man beside him sincerely believe in Adam and Eve, the Garden of Eden and a six-thousand-year-old Earth, in spite of the evidence against them? It was the start of a journey that would lead Storr all over the world—from Texas to Warsaw to the Outer Hebrides—meeting an extraordinary cast of modern heretics whom he tries his best to understand. Storr tours Holocaust sites with famed denier David Irving and a band of neo-Nazis, experiences his own murder during “past life regression” hypnosis, discusses the looming One World Government with an iconic climate skeptic, and investigates the tragic life and death of a woman who believed her parents were high priests in a baby-eating cult.

Using a unique mix of highly personal memoir, investigative journalism, and the latest research from neuroscience and experimental psychology, Storr reveals how the stories we tell ourselves about the world invisibly shape our beliefs, and how the neurological “hero maker” inside us all can so easily lead to self-deception, toxic partisanship and science denial.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Alexander Hamilton and the Battle of Yorktown, October 1781: The Winning of American Independence*




  








Discover the little-known role Alexander Hamilton played in the decisive battle of the American Revolution: Yorktown.

Alexander Hamilton and the Battle of Yorktown, October 1781 is the first book in nearly two and a half centuries that has ever been devoted to the story of Alexander Hamilton’s key contributions in winning the most decisive victory the of the American Revolutionary war at Yorktown. Past biographies of Hamilton, including the most respected ones, have minimized the overall importance of the young lieutenant colonel’s role and battlefield performance at Yorktown, which was key to forcing the surrender of Lord Cornwallis’s army. 

Hamilton led the assault on strategic Redoubt Number Ten, located on the left flank of the British defensive line, and captured the defensive bastion—an accomplishment that ensured the defeat and surrender of Cornwallis’s army that won the American Revolution and changed the course of world history.

You thought you knew the full story of the founding father of the American financial system from Lin Manual Miranda's Broadway smash hit Hamilton, but Alexander Hamilton and the Battle of Yorktown, October 1781 brings into sharp relief the vital role he played in the most important battle of the American Revolution, as told by renowned historian Phillip Thomas Ticker, PhD.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/14/22.

Currently $3.

*Escape to Nowhere: Ron Reynolds...The Only Yank to Escape from the French Foreign Legion *




  








As a teenager, Ron Reynolds trekked across the United States and overseas in quest of adventure. Stints as carnival worker, ranch hand, cabana boy, and lifeguard to a deckhand on the China seas could not quench his thirst for excitement until the nineteen-year-old Buffalo, New York, adventurer saw a poster in Paris luring him to a five-year enlistment in the famed French Foreign Legion.

For eighteen months, that dream became a horrible nightmare of senseless desert killings and brutal and sadistic treatment, including a thirty-day imprisonment in a desert dungeon at the hands of a half-crazed Turk.

Finally, after two unsuccessful attempts to escape in which he barely survived the punishments, Ron was determined to make it to freedom or take his own life by falling on his bayonet.

His daring escape, filled with terror and suspense, was bittersweet. The Yankee mercenary found himself a man without a country and a price on his head by the French government. In essence, he had escaped to nowhere.

He says that if he had to do it over again, he would take the easy way out—in front of a firing squad. On a happy note, Ron Reynolds is once again an American citizen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/15/22.

Currently $1.

*Hard Luck Hank: Suck My Cosmos*




  






Life is tough on the space station Belvaille. Not for the aristocratic nobles that call it home, but for the poor slobs like Hank.

Hank is considered a "celebrated cutthroat" and the oldest living person in the city. His occupation is to be hired muscle for those people who don't want to get their hands dirty but still want dirty things done. He possesses a mutation that allows him to be bulletproof and weigh thousands of pounds, two helpful traits in his line of work.

When the wife a City Councilman approaches him about spying on her husband, Hank worries he's flying too close to the flames for safety. When the husband is assassinated, he's sure of it.

Hank has to keep himself from getting framed for the murder while he finds himself increasingly manipulated by increasingly powerful people as the machinations of the City Council start to spill into his daily life.

NOTE: Sequel to Hard Luck Hank - Screw the Galaxy, Hard Luck Hank - Basketful of Crap, and Hard Luck Hank - Prince of Suck


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hard Luck Hank: Stank Delicious*




  








Belvaille has cemented its place as the most important System in the galaxy and Hank is working as an official Factotum, negotiating deals between gangs and noblemen under the watchful eye of the Arch Minister.

When his ever-capable butler, Cliston, is approached to become the general manager of a Super Class glocken team, Hank is hired not only as protection, but as a player.

Hank finds himself thrown into the most grueling bloodsport in the galaxy and he is tasked with finding out how and why players are being abducted.

The friendly rivalries turn into full-scale conflict and Hank unravels a far more insidious plot than the fixing of gambling results. In the process, Hank learns a lot about his history that he never even dreamed had existed.

Many of Hank's friends and enemies return in this action-packed and humorous take on the professional sporting world.

NOTE: Sequel to Hard Luck Hank - Screw the Galaxy, Hard Luck Hank - Basketful of Crap, Hard Luck Hank - Prince of Suck, and Hard Luck Hank - Suck My Cosmos


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Children of Ruin *




  








The astonishing sequel to Children of Time, the award-winning novel of humanity's battle for survival on a terraformed planet.

Thousands of years ago, Earth's terraforming program took to the stars. On the world they called Nod, scientists discovered alien life -- but it was their mission to overwrite it with the memory of Earth. Then humanity's great empire fell, and the program's decisions were lost to time.

Aeons later, humanity and its new spider allies detected fragmentary radio signals between the stars. They dispatched an exploration vessel, hoping to find cousins from old Earth.

But those ancient terraformers woke something on Nod better left undisturbed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*The Golden Globe (Eight Worlds Book 3) *




  








"This is an engrossing novel by one of the genre's most accomplished storytellers." --Publishers Weekly

All the universe is a stage...and Sparky Valentine is its itinerant thespian. He brings Shakespeare--a version of it anyway--to the outer reaches of Earth's solar system. Sparky can transform himself from young to old, fat to thin, even male to female, by altering magnetic implants beneath his skin. Indispensible hardware for a career actor--and an interstellar con man wanted for murder...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Free Trader Box Set - Books 1-3: Free Trader of Warren Deep, Planet Vii, and Adventures on RV Traveler (Free Trader Omnibus Editions Book 1)*




  








All they wanted was to trade. Others had different ideas.

Join a world where humans and animals interact in a fight against the enemies of civilization. Three volumes with over 800 pages are contained in this one set!

Braden and his mindlinked Hillcat build friendships with other sentient creatures and extraordinary humans as they try to create a world of Free Trade, but obstacles stand in their way. As they encounter intransigent humans or power-hungry mutants, they fight for what they believe is right.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Free Trader Box Set - Books 4-6: Battle for the Amazon, Free the North!, Free Trader on the High Seas (Free Trader Omnibus Editions Book 2) *




  








A Cat and his human minions return in this set which contains, Free Trader Books 4, 5, and 6 DISCOUNTED, you get three books for the price of two, with nearly 700 pages of Free Trader adventures contained in this one set! This is not new Free Trader material, but a compilation of books 4-6.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Free Trader Box Set - Books 7-9: Southern Discontent, The Great Cat Rebellion, Return to the Traveler (Free Trader Omnibus Editions Book 3) *




  








The exciting final three volumes of the Free Trader in one package! New enemies abound from the southern tip to the northernmost settlement and onward into space. Braden, Micah, the Golden Warrior, and Fealona lead the charge against those who would tear the fabric of a rebuilt society.

Book 7 – Southern Discontent: A raid to steal the lightning spears from the town of Livestel drives a wedge between the Wolfoids and humanity. Braden and Micah partner with Bounder and Gray Strider as they trail the raiders to recover what was lost.

Book 8 – The Great Cat Rebellion: The Golden Warrior has had enough. Seeing into the human mind has forced him to take action. He galvanizes the Hillcats with a goal of nothing less than establishing lasting peace throughout all of Vii.

Book 9 – Return to the Traveler: If humanity ever wants to return to space, they need the spaceship Traveler to be safe. Braden takes it upon himself to pacify the ship and take the first step in humanity’s return to Earth. Of course, he won’t go alone as his friends volunteer to help.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Whammo Ranch (Bob and Nikki Book 2) *




  








A saucer comes in damaged, with sick people aboard. A deadly plague threatens Earth. Can Bob and his crew save the day? Will Bob's good nature cost him his life?

Julie's boss wants to retire. Can she handle running the restaurant? Can Bob find her the help she needs?
Dee has come down with a terrible case of pedestrianism. Can Bob and the boys find the cure? Will she drive again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Shady Oaks (Bob and Nikki Book 3)*




  








Bob and the boys continue their crusade against the scourge of pedestrianism.
John is taken hostage by desperate deserters. Can Dee save him with the power of sideways?
The residents of Shady Oaks need exercise. Can Snitz get the whole place on their feet?
Get the answers to these and other burning questions on the next episode of 'As the Frisbee Turns'.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Alienation: Book 2 of the Starstruck saga *




  







S.E. Anderson continues the galactic hijinks, action, and humor. A delightfully funny read.~Dragon Award-nominated author, R.R. Virdi of The Grave Report and The Books of Winter.Sally Webber's dream is coming true: Zander is back and taking her out for a night on the town--on a planet hundreds of light years away from Earth. But when an accident separates her from her alien tour guide, she’s thrown into the seedy underbelly of an insane city where nothing is as it seems. Suddenly lost and desperate to get back home, Sally is willing to do anything to get out, even if it means accepting spontaneous marriage proposals, crashing some fancy parties, or joining what appears to be the space mob. All she wanted was some decent interstellar pizza, but now it might be the end of the world as evil nanobots and an out of control AI try to take the universe by force, and the only one who can stop them is missing in action. Sally has no choice but to try to stop them herself--if she can stay alive that long.(Contents of this book are suitable for Young Adult readers)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Multiple Man*




  








As the President gives a speech in Boston, Meric Albano, the President's Press Secretary discovers a body in an alley outside: The body of the President.

Meric is suddenly drawn into a deadly mystery: Who is the real President? Who is the body? How did someone create a copy of the President? Who's behind it, and why?

A thriller by the six-time Hugo Award winning master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Change: A Novel *




  








GOOD MORNING AMERICA BOOK CLUB PICK 

Big Little Lies meets The Witches of Eastwick—a gloriously entertaining and knife-sharp revenge fantasy about three women whose midlife crisis brings unexpected new powers—putting them on a collision course with the evil that lurks in their wealthy beach town. 

"A roar of rage, a pacy page-turner, I loved it with all my broken heart. Read it. You’ll love it."--New York Times bestselling author Marian Keyes

"Miller triumphs...THE CHANGE is that rare treat: a suspenseful story with great pacing, memorable characters, and an engaging voice. Fantastic in every way, this fierce anthem against misogyny is a smash."--Publishers Weekly (starred review)

"A pointed, punchy, and potent thriller...wry and clever, serious and exacting, and masterfully suspenseful."--Booklist (starred review)

In the Long Island oceanfront community of Mattauk, three different women discover that midlife changes bring a whole new type of empowerment…

After Nessa James’s husband dies and her twin daughters leave for college, she’s left all alone in a trim white house not far from the ocean. In the quiet of her late forties, the former nurse begins to hear voices. It doesn’t take long for Nessa to realize that the voices calling out to her belong to the dead—a gift she’s inherited from her grandmother, which comes with special responsibilities.

On the cusp of 50, suave advertising director Harriett Osborne has just witnessed the implosion of her lucrative career and her marriage. She hasn’t left her house in months, and from the outside, it appears as if she and her garden have both gone to seed. But Harriett’s life is far from over—in fact, she’s undergone a stunning and very welcome metamorphosis.

Ambitious former executive Jo Levison has spent thirty long years at war with her body. The free-floating rage and hot flashes that arrive with the beginning of menopause feel like the very last straw—until she realizes she has the ability to channel them, and finally comes into her power.

Guided by voices only Nessa can hear, the trio of women discover a teenage girl whose body was abandoned beside a remote beach. The police have written the victim off as a drug-addicted sex worker, but the women refuse to buy into the official narrative. Their investigation into the girl’s murder leads to more bodies, and to the town’s most exclusive and isolated enclave, a world of stupendous wealth where the rules don’t apply. With their newfound powers, Jo, Nessa, and Harriett will take matters into their own hands…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Goodbye Girls *




  








The first client for two newbie funeral planners is a murdered biker. What could go wrong?

When millennial Aislin Fitzgerald’s professional life implodes, she does the only thing she can think of—she bolts for home. But, for Aislin, home is complicated. Her relationship with her grandmother Letty—her sole relative—is awkward and confrontational, and her hometown is filled with memories and people she has been avoiding her entire adult life.

It’s not all bad, though. A chance meeting with Aislin’s former best friend, Sarah, leads to a niche business opportunity. Noticing how entertained Letty is by attending funerals, they form a funeral planning business, the Goodbye Girls. But things get off to a rocky start when their first gig is for a murdered member of the local biker club, and the prime suspect disappears. While bodies stack up, tensions rise and drinks flow; Aislin and Sarah find themselves leagues out of their comfort zones.

As Aislin learns to navigate living under the same roof as her irascible and, as it turns out, lustful grandmother, she also learns to unclench, trust, and accept love in all shapes and sizes. The Goodbye Girls takes you on an entertaining adventure through the trials of friendship and love—and will have you putting the fun in funeral.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Why Bad Governments Happen to Good People *




  








“With wit and clarity, Katch argues for social movements, political activism, and socialism as the alternatives we need to win the world we want” (Keeanga-Yamahtta Taylor, author of From #BlackLivesMatter to Black Liberation).

The election of Donald Trump has sent the United States and the world into uncharted waters, with a bigoted, petty man-child at the head of the planet’s most powerful empire. Danny Katch indicts the hollowness of the US political system which led to Trump’s rise and puts forward a vision for a real alternative, a democracy that works for the people.

“In the tradition of Abbie Hoffman and George Carlin, Sarah Silverman and Dave Chappelle, Katch’s generous, embracing humor is deployed to uncover the deepest truths of our predicament. Don’t miss it.” —Bill Ayers, author of Demand the Impossible!: A Radical Manifesto

“This is a moment when politics and laughter are both necessities for survival. Without them we would be lost. Now we have a book that gives us both.” —Dave Zirin, author of Game Over: How Politics Has Turned the Sports World Upside Down


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Always, Rachel: The Letters of Rachel Carson and Dorothy Freeman, 1952–1964 *




  








These letters between the pioneering environmentalist and her beloved friend reveal “a vibrant, caring woman behind the scientist” (Los Angeles Times).

“Rachel Carson, author of The Silent Spring, has been celebrated as the pioneer of the modern environmental movement. Although she wrote no autobiography, she did leave letters, and those she exchanged—sometimes daily—with Dorothy Freeman, some 750 of which are collected here, are perhaps more satisfying than an account of her own life. In 1953, Carson became Freeman's summer neighbor on Southport Island, ME. The two discovered a shared love for the natural world—their descriptions of the arrival of spring or the song of a hermit thrush are lyrical—but their friendship quickly blossomed, as each realized she had found in the other a kindred spirit. To read this collection is like eavesdropping on an extended conversation that mixes the mundane events of the two women's family lives with details of Carson’s research and writing and, later, her breast cancer. . . . Few who read these letters will forget these remarkable women and their even more remarkable bond.” —Publishers Weekly

“Darting, fresh, sensuous, pleasingly elliptical at times, these letters also serve to tether the increasingly deified Carson firmly to earth—just where she’d want to be.” —Kirkus Reviews (starred review)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Final Walk Through (A Flamingo Realty Mystery Book 10) *




  








Mystery with characters I could be friends with!"
Perfect for fans of heartwarming mysteries

Stella O'Neil tried to get along with her rival, she really did. But when her rival is found murdered, she wasn't as shocked as she might have been. Angela had been making enemies all her life; people either loved or hated her.

Everyone knew that Angela had been trying to ruin Stella’s business ever since she helped a client, so Stella is shocked to find she’s the prime suspect.

She has motive, access to the property where Angela was killed and no alibi... if she doesn't find the murderer, she might pay for a crime she didn't commit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Moving Day Malice (A Flamingo Realty Mystery Book 12) *




  






Perfect for fans of heartwarming mysteries

Stella O'Neil can hardly believe her luck...her favorite romance writer is moving to town and wants Stella to be her agent! Stella's fantasy of becoming bff's and getting to read advance copies is cut brutally short when Alicia BeeWater is murdered before she can even move in to her new home. Suspects abound in this all new edition to the Flamingo Realty series.

The police focus on Alicia's stalker, who is the author's #1 fan, Stella isn't so sure. Then she covers some clues that send her down a different path... is it the truth or a trap?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Cat Who Ate Danish Modern (Cat Who... Book 2) *




  








Jim Qwilleran and his cat Koko get a taste of trouble in the second mystery in the bestselling Cat Who series.

Jim Qwilleran isn’t exactly overwhelmed by his new assignment for the Daily Fluxion. Interior design has never been one of his specialties and now he’s supposed to turn out an entire magazine on the subject every week! But the first issue of Gracious Abodes is barely off the presses when Qwilleran finds himself back on more familiar territory—the exclusive residence featured on the cover has been burglarized and the lady of the house found dead.

Now Qwilleran and his brilliant Siamese cat, Koko, have their respective moustache and whiskers twitching. And when Koko starts pawing clues in the dictionary and sniffing designer furniture, Qwilleran finds himself doing a feature on a very clever murder...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Manor: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset *




  








For Harriet Green, music is as vital to life as breathing. Waitress by day to help pay the bills, she sings every night in the New Orleans French Quarter. Approached by a stranger, Harriet learns of her estranged father’s death and the fortune she is set to inherit with enough money to pursue her music career full time. But not long after her first night in Bluebelle Manor, Harriet finds herself wandering the halls past midnight, playing mysterious melodies on the grand piano. Something is calling to her, and the secrets they whisper in her ear are frightening and dangerous.

The Haunting of Bluefield Plantation

Secrets, lies, and everything in between.

When Louella Ward unexpectedly inherits her late grandfather’s assets, she and her brother become the new owners of a crumbling plantation home and the land around it. Soon after receiving the keys, Lou begins to wonder about Bluefield’s hidden secrets. Strange figures lurk in the shadows, and Lou experiences a resurgence in her childhood nightmares. While her brother works to sell the house, Lou unravels the surrounding mystery. At Bluefield, the dead walk, but is Lou the only one who can see them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dust (Kay Scarpetta Book 21) *




  








With unparalleled high-tension suspense and the latest in forensic technology, Patricia Cornwell once again proves her exceptional ability to surprise—and to thrill—in this electrifying Kay Scarpetta novel.

A body, oddly draped in an unusual cloth, has just been discovered inside the sheltered gates of MIT, and it’s suspected the identity is that of missing computer engineering grad student Gail Shipton, last seen the night before at a trendy Cambridge bar. It appears she’s been murdered, mere weeks before the trial in her $100 million lawsuit against her former financial manager, and Massachusetts Chief Medical Examiner Kay Scarpetta doubts it’s a coincidence. She also fears the case may have a connection with her computer genius niece, Lucy.

In Dust, Scarpetta and her colleagues are up against a force far more sinister than a sexual predator who fits the criminal classification of a “spectacle killer.” The murder of Gail Shipton soon leads deep into the dark world of designer drugs, drone technology, organized crime, and shocking corruption at the highest levels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*From Crime Scene to Courtroom: Examining the Mysteries Behind Famous Cases *




  







From crime scene to morgue to courtroom, and finally the court of public opinion, this riveting narrative is essential reading for true-crime enthusiasts.

If you think the media has told you everything there is to know about Michael Jackson and Casey Anthony, think again! This engrossing, almost cinematic page-turner, offers never-before-published information on the mysterious deaths of Michael Jackson and Caylee Anthony, plus five other ripped-from-the-headlines criminal cases. Based on the authors' long investigative experience, these two insiders offer revealing insights into the following high-profile cases:

-Casey Anthony: An assessment of the Trial of this Century, during which a Florida mother stood accused of killing her young daughter, Caylee. At stake were issues that included accuracy of air sampling and cadaver dogs, post-mortem hair banding, chloroform, duct tape identification, computer clues, and deep family secrets.

-Michael Jackson: The authors provide never-disclosed data on the autopsies of Jackson's body and a microscopic view of the singer's life and career, plus analysis of the cardiologist charged with his death: Was Dr. Conrad Murphy recklessly negligent or a fall guy for a hopelessly addicted celebrity?

-Drew Peterson: Heroic Illinois SWAT team cop or wife killer? Did his third wife slip and fall in the bathtub, or was she beaten and drowned? The controversy over her death led to an exhumation and the filing of homicide charges against him, but can prosecutors prove their case? And what happened to his fourth wife, who remains missing?

-Rolling Stone Brian Jones: Was the rock musician's death an accident or something more sinister? And was he impaired by drugs or alcohol when he died? After more than forty years, there is finally an answer.

In addition, the authors examine the tragic death of twelve-year-old Gabrielle Bechen, whose rape-murder changed her community; Col. Philip Shue, whose demise was a battle of suicide versus homicide until Dr. Wecht solved the case; and Carol Ann Gotbaum, a respected Manhattan mother who died in police custody in Phoenix.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Poison Lilies: A Novel *




  








In this eerily riveting thriller—the follow-up to the international bestseller Dark August—Gus Monet becomes dangerously entangled with a powerful family whose wealth and success are built on dark and deadly secrets.

After moving back to her hometown and solving her mother's murder, Augusta (Gus) Monet thought she was finally settled. Content for the first time in her life. Done with digging into the past.

But it’s not to be. Cue hard reset number whatever.

When Gus makes a mistake she can’t undo, she does the only thing she can: cuts and runs. Packs all her things in the dead of night and takes off. Gus lands at The Ambassador Court, an art-deco apartment building with cheap rent in one of Ottawa’s oldest neighborhoods where no one knows her. The perfect place for a fresh start—or at least a good place to hide.

She soon meets Poppy Honeywell, her reclusive elderly neighbor who wanders about in a pink kimono like an aging Hollywood starlet and who happens to be a descendant of the Mutchmores, one of the city's founding families. When a body emerges from an icy pond in a nearby park, Gus’s growing curiosity with Poppy and her influential family suddenly takes a perilous turn with deadly consequences. 

The Mutchmores have been hiding a treacherous secret for decades—one they are willing to sacrifice anything—and anyone—to keep buried. Little do they know, that’s just the kind of secret Gus can’t resist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*I Remember You: A Thriller *




  








From New York Times bestselling author Brian Freeman comes a gripping psychological thriller about a woman haunted by terrifying memories—of someone else’s life.

On the Fourth of July, Hallie Evers dies at a rooftop party in Las Vegas.

Hours later, she wakes up in the hospital, disoriented but alive. Why can’t she find the doctor who revived her? Why does her head feel crowded and loud? Why do her memories feel both foreign and familiar? Her self-doubt spirals into crippling paranoia.

Hallie knows that mental illness runs in her family—her mother suffered from delusions that led to an early death. But now even Hallie’s dreams are fraught with details that seem like more than imagination—vivid images of a city she remembers but has never visited in her life. As she embarks on a cross-country search for answers, Hallie catches glimpses of what feel like another person’s memories. It’s a dark, horrifying, tragic vision…of someone else’s murder.

But is any of it real?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rogue Command (A Troy Stark Thriller—Book #2) *




  








From #1 bestselling and USA Today bestselling author Jack Mars, author of the critically-acclaimed Luke Stone and Agent Zero series (with over 5,000 five-star reviews), comes an explosive new, action-packed thriller series that takes readers on a wild-ride across Europe, America, and the world.

Although elite Navy Seal Troy Stark was forced into retirement for his dubious respect for authority, his work in stopping a major terrorist threat to New York did not go unnoticed. Now part of a new, secret international organization, Troy must hunt down all threats to the U.S. and pre-empt them overseas—bending the rules if he has to.

In ROGUE COMMAND, a group of European terrorists have a new, unexpected target, with nuclear-level consequences. With the clock ticking for Troy to stop them before they set off a global war, Troy, partnered with an Interpol agent whom he grudgingly respects, is up against the enemy of his life.

But there is only one problem: no one knows exactly what the target is.

And as Troy’s investigative work leads to a discovery, he realizes it may not be the target—or the enemy—they all think it is. Just how deep do these terrorists’ connections run?

An unputdownable action thriller with heart-pounding suspense and unforeseen twists, ROGUE COMMAND is the debut novel in an exhilarating new series by a #1 bestselling author that will have you fall in love with a brand new action hero—and turn pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*SEAL Team Six The Novel: #3 in ongoing hit series*




  







SEAL Team Six: Cartel Carnage takes the team to Mexico and into the middle of the deadly war for dominance occurring just below our border. A submersible craft packed with tons of explosives detonates off the California coast and presents a brand new terror threat to the homeland. Despite a potential political and diplomatic catastrophe, Manny, Flame, Heath and the rest of the team invade our neighbor to the south on a hunt for a secret submarine pen and find an unholy alliance between a narco cartel and an Iranian operative known only as El Aribe.. Their mission must succeed or hundreds of thousands of Americans face an attack that will dwarf 9/11. Operation Open Hand will prove to be the team’s most challenging call-out and will leave them changed forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Wicked Shot: A Sam Wick Thriller Novel (Sam Wick Universe Book 3)*




  








*Sam Wick's partner is taken. To get him back alive, Wick makes a deal with the devil.*

'A stop-the-clock, call-in-sick, forget-food, what's-sleep, kind of thriller.' Ty Patterson, USA Today Bestselling Author of the Zeb Carter Series

Eddie Vicar, Wick's partner and protege, is taken. The only way to get him back alive is by decimating an army of mercenaries in a God-forsaken forest. The mission is tough, but Wick is tougher, and this time he has decided to take the fight to the doorstep of the enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Collateral Damage (Drenna Steel Thriller Book 2) *




  








In the aftermath of Retribution, former CIA assassin Drenna Steel is traveling across Europe, drinking heavily to dull the pain of a tragic loss.

After arriving in Belfast, she soon realizes someone is watching her. The person is crafty, a master of the shadows. But who is he? No one is supposed to know where she's at.

As Drenna prepares to turn the tables, she doesn't realize she's dealing with a cabal of powerful people who will stop at nothing to silence their enemies. And they don't realize they're about to unleash a tigress who no longer plays by the rules.

If you like a twisty spy thriller with lots of vigilante justice, then you'll love Collateral Damage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Consciousness: Confessions of a Romantic Reductionist *




  








A fascinating exploration of the human brain that combines “the leading edge of consciousness science with surprisingly personal and philosophical reflection . . . shedding light on how scientists really think”—this is “science writing at its best” (Times Higher Education).

In which a scientist searches for an empirical explanation for phenomenal experience, spurred by his instinctual belief that life is meaningful.

What links conscious experience of pain, joy, color, and smell to bioelectrical activity in the brain? How can anything physical give rise to nonphysical, subjective, conscious states? Christof Koch has devoted much of his career to bridging the seemingly unbridgeable gap between the physics of the brain and phenomenal experience. This engaging book—part scientific overview, part memoir, part futurist speculation—describes Koch’s search for an empirical explanation for consciousness. Koch recounts not only the birth of the modern science of consciousness but also the subterranean motivation for his quest—his instinctual (if “romantic”) belief that life is meaningful.

Koch describes his own groundbreaking work with Francis Crick in the 1990s and 2000s and the gradual emergence of consciousness (once considered a “fringy” subject) as a legitimate topic for scientific investigation. Present at this paradigm shift were Koch and a handful of colleagues, including Ned Block, David Chalmers, Stanislas Dehaene, Giulio Tononi, Wolf Singer, and others. Aiding and abetting it were new techniques to listen in on the activity of individual nerve cells, clinical studies, and brain-imaging technologies that allowed safe and noninvasive study of the human brain in action.

Koch gives us stories from the front lines of modern research into the neurobiology of consciousness as well as his own reflections on a variety of topics, including the distinction between attention and awareness, the unconscious, how neurons respond to Homer Simpson, the physics and biology of free will, dogs, Der Ring des Nibelungen, sentient machines, the loss of his belief in a personal God, and sadness. All of them are signposts in the pursuit of his life's work—to uncover the roots of consciousness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*West from Appomattox: The Reconstruction of America after the Civil War *




  








The story of Reconstruction is not simply about the rebuilding of the South after the Civil War. In many ways, the late nineteenth century defined modern America, as Southerners, Northerners, and Westerners forged a national identity that united three very different regions into a country that could become a world power.

A sweeping history of the United States from the era of Abraham Lincoln to the presidency of Theodore Roosevelt, this engaging book tracks the formation of the American middle class while stretching the boundaries of our understanding of Reconstruction. Historian Heather Cox Richardson ties the North and West into the post–Civil War story that usually focuses narrowly on the South.

By weaving together the experiences of real individuals who left records in their own words—from ordinary Americans such as a plantation mistress, a Native American warrior, and a labor organizer, to prominent historical figures such as Andrew Carnegie, Julia Ward Howe, Booker T. Washington, and Sitting Bull—Richardson tells a story about the creation of modern America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Russian Civil War, 1918–1921: An Operational-Strategic Sketch of the Red Army's Combat Operations *




  








“A wealth of knowledge . . . For every incident, chasing Kornilov or dealing with Admiral Kolchak, the reader has a 360-degree view.” —Roads to the Great War

The Russian Civil War was one of the most fateful of the 20th century’s military conflicts, a bloody three-year struggle whose outcome saw the establishment of a totalitarian communist regime within the former Russian Empire. As such, it commands the attention of the military specialist and layman alike as we mark the one hundredth anniversary of the war’s end.

This work is the third volume of the three-volume Soviet official history of the Russian Civil War, which appeared during 1928-1930, just before the imposition of Stalinist orthodoxy. While the preceding volumes focused on the minutiae of the Red Army’s organizational development and military art, this volume provides an in-depth description and analysis of the civil war’s major operations along the numerous fronts, from the North Caucasus, the Don and Volga rivers, the White Sea area, the Baltic States and Ukraine, as well as Siberia and Poland. It also offers a well-argued case for the political reasons behind the Bolsheviks’ military strategy and eventual success against their White opponents.

And while it is a certainly a partisan document with a definite political bias, it is at the same time a straightforward military history that manages to avoid many of the hoary myths that later came to dominate the subject. As such, it is easily the most objective account of the struggle to emerge from the Soviet Union before the collapse of the communist system in 1991.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Gold Run: The Rescue of Norway's Gold Bullion from the Nazis, 1940*




  








The WWII story of Norwegian resistance in the face of Nazi invasion: a daring escape for the Norwegian royal family and fifty tons of gold bullion.

Gold Run recounts the thrilling story of the loyal Norwegians who rescued the Norwegian royal family, government, and nearly fifty tons of gold bullion from invading Nazis during World War II. One of the greatest gold snatches in history, it is a tale of loyal citizens who achieved an incredible feat against overwhelming odds through bravery, endurance, and leadership—plus a little good fortune and help from the British Royal Navy.

The German invasion on the night of April 9, 1940, took Norway almost completely unawares. But one small coastal battery took swift action to protect the country’s leadership. In desperate haste, the royal family fled Oslo by rail, dodging bombs and strafing. With extraordinary ingenuity, the gold was moved by road, rail, and fishing boat, hotly pursued by the Germans.

After several instances of near disaster, the Norwegians managed to get the gold to the coast, where the Royal Navy came to the rescue. It was taken off in three Royal Navy Cruisers, HMS Enterprise, Galatea, and Glasgow. The ships were attacked in port, then constantly harassed and bombed by the Luftwaffe as they made their way back to the United Kingdom. The Germans had gained a country, but lost a king, a government, and a huge amount of bullion that would have financed their war machine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bismarck Episode *




  






May 1941. British morale was low. The sinking of the Bismarck was a matter of life and death. But before the British could engage her, they had to find her. The British Admiralty received a report that two large German warships had been seen steaming northward through the Kattegat, between Denmark and Sweden. Six days later the shattered hulk of the Bismarck turned bottom up and disappeared beneath the waves a few hundred miles from Brest. In those six days an awe-inspiring drama played itself out. The history of this terrible chase is a story of ups and downs, hopes and anxieties, bitter disappointment and miraculous recovery — a marvellous picture of naval action. In addition the battle is illuminated by comments on strategy and tactics that every reader can appreciate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*One Square Mile of Hell: The Battle for Tarawa (American War Heroes)*




  








The riveting true account of the Battle of Tarawa, an epic World War II clash in which the U.S. Marines fought the Japanese nearly to the last man.

In November 1943, the men of the 2d Marine Division were instructed to clear out Japanese resistance on the Pacific island of Betio, a speck at the end of the Tarawa Atoll. When the Marines landed, the Japanese poured out of their underground bunkers—and launched one of the most brutal and bloody battles of World War II.

For three straight days, attackers and defenders fought over every square inch of sand in a battle with no defined frontlines, and where there was no possibility of retreat—because there was nowhere to retreat to. It was a struggle that would leave both sides stunned and exhausted, and prove both the fighting mettle of the Americans and the fanatical devotion of the Japanese.

Drawn from new sources, including participants’ letters and diaries and exclusive firsthand interviews with survivors, One Square Mile of Hell is the true story of a battle between two determined foes, neither of whom would ever look at the other in the same way again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Ghost Flames: Life and Death in a Hidden War, Korea 1950-1953*




  








A powerful, character-driven narrative of the Korean War from the Pulitzer Prize-winning writer who helped uncover some of its longest-held and darkest secrets.

The war that broke out in Korea on a Sunday morning seventy years ago has come to be recognized as a critical turning point in modern history -- as the first great clash of arms of the Cold War, the last conflict between superpowers, the root of a nuclear crisis that grips the world to this day.

In this vivid, emotionally compelling, and highly original account, Charles J. Hanley tells the story of the Korean War through the eyes of twenty individuals who lived through it--from a North Korean refugee girl to an American nun, a Chinese general to a black American prisoner of war, a British journalist to a U.S. Marine hero.

This is an intimate, deeper kind of history, whose meticulous research and rich detail, drawing on recently unearthed materials and eyewitness accounts, bring the true face of the Korean War, and the vastness of its human tragedy, into a sharper focus than ever before. The "forgotten war" becomes unforgettable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Malayan Emergency & Indonesian Confrontation: The Commonwealth's Wars, 1948–1966*




  







The struggle with Communist terrorists in Malaya known as The Emergency became a textbook example of how to fight a guerrilla war, based on political as much as military means. This book deals with both the campaign fought by British, Commonwealth and other security forces in Malaya against Communist insurgents, between 1948 and 1960, and also the security action in North Borneo during the period of Confrontation with Indonesia from 1962 to 1966. Both campaigns provided invaluable experience in the development of anti-guerrilla tactics, and are relevant to the conduct of similar actions which have been fought against insurgent elements since then. The book written with the full co-operation of various departments of the UK Ministry of Defence contains material that until recently remained classified.This is the first full study to cover the role of airpower in these conflicts. It will be of relevance to students at military colleges, and those studying military history, as well as having a more general appeal, particularly to those servicemen and women who were involved in both campaigns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Amphibious Assault Falklands: The Battle of San Carlos Water *


  








A British Naval commander’s eyewitness account of the 1982 war in the South Atlantic.

Since he was in charge of the amphibious operations in the Falklands War, it goes without saying that there is no one better qualified to tell the story of that aspect of the campaign than Commodore Michael Clapp. Here he describes, with considerable candor, some of the problems met in a Navy racing to war and finding it necessary to recreate a largely abandoned operational technique in a somewhat ad hoc fashion. During the time it took to “go south,” some sense of order was imposed and a not very well defined command structure evolved, this was not done without generating a certain amount of friction. He tells of why San Carlos Water was chosen for the assault and the subsequent inshore operations. Michael Clapp and his small staff made their stand and can claim a major role in the defeat of the Argentine Air and Land Forces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bomb Alley: Falkland Islands 1982: Aboard HMS Antrim at War *




  







This is the untold story of the Falklands War as experienced by a below-decks seaman on one of the most important ships to be despatched to the South Atlantic. It is a no-holds-barred account as seen through the eyes of a Royal Navy matelot who shared the terror of the first encounter with Argentinean forces when South Georgia was retaken from the invaders in Operation Paraquat. Then HMS Antrim lead the first attack into the North Falklands Sound where she destroyed enemy defences and later became part of the main force anti-aircraft defences in the infamous 'Bomb Alley' or San Carlos Water. During one of the many air attacks the ship was struck by a bomb that destroyed her defensive missile system, but through pure chance the bomb did not explode and remained aboard wedged in the aft 'heads'. All around the stricken ship other RN vessels were taking extreme punishment from the almost continuous onslaught from low-flying Argentinean jets. HMS Antelope, HMS Coventry and the Atlantic Conveyer were all lost within a short period whilst the army was trying to establish a bridgehead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/15/22.

Currently < $3.

*Battle for the Falklands: The Winter War *




  








‘Boldly planned, bravely executed and brilliantly accomplished’ was Margaret Thatcher’s assessment of the Falklands campaign. But what did the war mean to the men in the trenches and below decks?

This gripping first-hand account of the Falklands War, written by bestselling military historian Patrick Bishop and Sunday Times Editor John Witherow, reveals the true experiences of the British soldiers and seamen on the front line. The authors, then rookie reporters, lived alongside the fighting men, experiencing the daily realities of a British task force that was hugely outnumbered on a barren island 8,000 miles from home. The Falklands: The Winter War looks at the covert role of the SAS and the heroic death of Colonel ‘H’ Jones at Goose Green, and considers just how close Britain came to defeat.

This is an extraordinarily frank and unsparing account of a military campaign that has held a defining place within the British national conscience since victory in 1982.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/16/22.

Currently $1.

*Aliens Robots and The Apocalypse (A Five Book Bundle) (Jasper Scott Box Sets) *




  








FROM MILLION-COPY BESTSELLER JASPER T. SCOTT
Five bestselling novels and four complete stories about alien invasions, robots, and the apocalypse.

Rogue Star: Frozen Earth and Rogue Star New Worlds
A DEAD STAR IS HEADED FOR EARTH...
THE SHIFT IN EARTH'S ORBIT WILL UNLEASH A NEW ICE AGE...
AND THIS SUMMER WILL BE OUR LAST
Logan’s life is falling apart: he lost his job and found out that his wife is cheating on him all in the same day. Thinking that his world has ended, he checks into a hotel and turns on the TV to see that he's not far wrong—something big is headed for Earth at over 500 miles per second.

Under Darkness (A Standalone Sci-Fi Thriller)
THE SUN VANISHED AND DARKNESS FELL IN THE MIDDLE OF THE DAY
A dark shadow falls over the island of Kauai. Then the meteors begin to fall. Live news coverage shows a local anchorman fleeing from his hillside vantage point. His muffled screams are the last thing anyone hears before the signal is lost...

Into the Unknown (A Standalone Sci-Fi Mystery)
THEIR CRUISE SHIP JUMPED TO THE WRONG STAR SYSTEM...
Liam Price and his family are traveling on the Starlit Dream to the exotic world of Aquaria. Soon after the voyage starts, they learn that they’ve somehow jumped to the wrong star system. Then the ship plunges into darkness, and they realize that something is on board hunting the passengers...

In Time for Revenge (A Standalone Sci-Fi Murder Mystery)
HE INVENTED A MACHINE TO TAKE PEOPLE TO THE FUTURE
THEN HE WAS ACCUSED OF MURDER, BUT HE CAN'T REMEMBER KILLING ANYONE
Billionaire genius Byron Gaines is accused of murdering his wife and her lover, but he swears he didn't do it. This couldn't have come at a worse moment: he is so close to a breakthrough in his research. He's about to invent a device that will change the world forever. The irony is, if only he had a little more time, he'd be able to make his legal problems disappear—along with himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sucker Punch (Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter Book 27)*




  








A brutal murder, a suspect in jail, and an execution planned—but what if the wrong person is about to be killed? 

When a fellow U.S. Marshal asks Anita Blake to fly to a tiny community in Michigan’s Upper Peninsula on an emergency consult, she knows time is running short. When she arrives, there is plenty of proof that a young wereleopard killed his uncle in the most gruesome and bloody way possible. As the mounting evidence points to him, a warrant of execution is already under way.

But something seems off about the murder, and Anita has been asked for her expert opinion on the crime scene. Despite escalating pressure from local cops and the family’s cries for justice for their dead patriarch, Anita quickly realizes that the evidence doesn’t quite add up.

Time is against Anita, as the tight-knit community is up in arms and its fear of supernaturals is growing. She races to uncover the truth and determine whether the Marshals have caught the killer or are about to execute an innocent man—all in the name of justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Swerve*




  








The New York Times and USA TODAY bestselling author whose “skill at capturing emotion in lyrical passages sets her head and shoulders above her peers” (Publishers Weekly) dives head first into the world of psychological thrillers with “one twisted, horrifying ride [that] kept me up the night after I finished it” (Kim Harrison).

When Kristine Rush’s fiancé is abducted from a desolate rest stop en route from Las Vegas to Lake Arrowhead, California, she is forced to choose: return home unharmed or plunge forward into the searing Mojave desert to find him…where a murderer lies in wait.

One road. One woman. One killer.

Speeding against the clock, and uncertain if danger lies ahead or behind, Kristine blazes an epic path through the gaudy flash of roadside casinos, abandoned highway stops, and a landscape rife with unimaginable horrors. Desperate to save her doomed husband-to-be, she must summon long forgotten resources to go head-to-head against an unpredictable killer. And she’d better hurry. Because she only has twenty-four hours…to make one hell of a trip.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deer Man: Seven Years of Living in the Wild *




  








For readers of Fox & I comes “a fable very much for our time.”—The TIMES

“Unusual and fascinating... Read this book and enter into another world."— Jane Goodall

In this sensuous and moving memoir, a young man forms a powerful connection with deer while living alone in the woods for seven years.

Geoffroy Delorme does not fit in the human world. As a boy, he dreams of transforming into a fox so he can escape into the forest. As he gets older, he disappears into the woods at night, drawn to the rhythms of animal life. One night, an encounter with a deer changes his life: from then on, he knows he wants to live among them. 

Delorme becomes a creature of the forest. He learns to live without a tent or sleeping bag and forage for whatever food he can find. He blends in with the deer and, slowly, they accept him into their world. He witnesses their births and deaths, courtship and battles, ostracism and friendship over the cycles of their lives. Among the deer, he experiences the beauty, pain, fear, and joy of a life lived as a part of nature, not separate from it.

In his final year in the forest, Delorme meets a woman walking through the trees. He knows he can stay in the forest and die with his friends—or he can leave, and speak their truth to a human world that desperately needs to hear it. 

Deer Man is a moving story of what it’s like to be an outsider and how forming connections with the natural world can help us feel less alone. A unique and powerful window into how far one human is willing to go to understand an animal, Deer Man asks us to never take for granted the flora and fauna of our world, and to work for their protection in whatever ways we can.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Last Stand: George Bird Grinnell, the Battle to Save the Buffalo, and the Birth of the New West *




  








The dramatic history of the extermination and resurrection of the American buffalo, by #1 bestselling author of The Revenant 

Michael Punke's The Last Stand tells the epic story of the American West through the lens of the American bison and the man who saved these icons of the Western landscape.

Over the last three decades of the nineteenth century, an American buffalo herd once numbering 30 million animals was reduced to twelve. It was the era of Manifest Destiny, a Gilded Age that treated the West as nothing more than a treasure chest of resources to be dug up or shot down. The buffalo in this world was a commodity, hounded by legions of swashbucklers and unemployed veterans seeking to make their fortunes. Supporting these hide hunters, even buying their ammunition, was the U.S. Army, which considered the eradication of the buffalo essential to victory in its ongoing war on Native Americans.

Into that maelstrom rode young George Bird Grinnell. A scientist and a journalist, a hunter and a conservationist, Grinnell would lead the battle to save the buffalo from extinction. Fighting in the pages of magazines, in Washington's halls of power, and in the frozen valleys of Yellowstone, Grinnell and his allies sought to preserve an icon from the grinding appetite of Robber Baron America.

Grinnell shared his adventures with some of the greatest and most infamous characters of the American West—from John James Audubon and Buffalo Bill to George Armstrong Custer and Theodore Roosevelt (Grinnell's friend and ally). A strikingly contemporary story, the saga of Grinnell and the buffalo was the first national battle over the environment.

Last Stand is the story of the death of the old West and the birth of the new as well as an examination of how the West was really won—through the birth of the conservation movement. It is also the definitive history of the American buffalo, written by a master storyteller of the West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Granny Who Stands on Her Head: Reflections on growing older*




  








“Somewhere in the middle of my seventies, I realised that I liked being old.”


So begins this set of engaging stories and thoughts on growing older by someone with a vast range of life experience to share.

Part memoir and part reflection on the joys and challenges of modern life, this book explores the nature of old age and how it compares to what came before. The author argues that being older does not have to be feared. Even better, it can be fun.

This kaleidoscopic book offers a refreshing – and often funny – look at a wide range of issues, Including the personal awkwardness of a loss of memory, a new take on the nature of ambition, and sex at the age of 90. It challenges head on many of the prevalent myths and taboos surrounding old age.

You may never look at old age in the same way again


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Rules of Magic: A Novel (The Practical Magic Series Book 2) *




  








An instant New York Times bestseller and Reese Witherspoon Book Club pick from beloved author Alice Hoffman—the spellbinding prequel to Practical Magic.

Find your magic.

For the Owens family, love is a curse that began in 1620, when Maria Owens was charged with witchery for loving the wrong man.

Hundreds of years later, in New York City at the cusp of the sixties, when the whole world is about to change, Susanna Owens knows that her three children are dangerously unique. Difficult Franny, with skin as pale as milk and blood red hair, shy and beautiful Jet, who can read other people’s thoughts, and charismatic Vincent, who began looking for trouble on the day he could walk.

From the start Susanna sets down rules for her children: No walking in the moonlight, no red shoes, no wearing black, no cats, no crows, no candles, no books about magic. And most importantly, never, ever, fall in love. But when her children visit their Aunt Isabelle, in the small Massachusetts town where the Owens family has been blamed for everything that has ever gone wrong, they uncover family secrets and begin to understand the truth of who they are. Yet, the children cannot escape love even if they try, just as they cannot escape the pains of the human heart. The two beautiful sisters will grow up to be the memorable aunts in Practical Magic, while Vincent, their beloved brother, will leave an unexpected legacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How Europe Underdeveloped Africa*




  








This hugely influential work of political theory and political history, now powerfully introduced by Angela Davis, “remains as relevant as when it was first published—a call to arms in the class struggle for racial equity” (Los Angeles Review of Books).

A powerful analysis of European colonialism in Africa that stands alongside pan-Africanist classics like C.L.R. James’ Black Jacobins, Eric Williams’ Capitalism & Slavery, and W.E.B. Dubois’ Black Reconstruction.

In his short life, the Guyanese intellectual Walter Rodney emerged as one of the leading thinkers and activists of the anticolonial revolution, leading movements in North America, South America, the African continent, and the Caribbean. In each locale, Rodney found himself a lightning rod for working class Black Power. His deportation catalyzed 20th century Jamaica's most significant rebellion, the 1968 Rodney riots, and his scholarship trained a generation how to think politics at an international scale. In 1980, shortly after founding of the Working People's Alliance in Guyana, the 38-year-old Rodney would be assassinated.

In his magnum opus, How Europe Underdeveloped Africa, Rodney incisively argues that grasping "the great divergence" between the west and the rest can only be explained as the exploitation of the latter by the former. This meticulously researched analysis of the abiding repercussions of European colonialism on the continent of Africa has not only informed decades of scholarship and activism, it remains an indispensable study for grasping global inequality today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Whispering Pines Mysteries Box Set: Books 1-3: Whispering Pines Mysteries *




  








If you love small-towns with quirky characters, slow-burn romances, and witchy mysteries this is the series for you.

Find out why readers are saying, “I wish Whispering Pines was a real place”


Family Secrets, Book One

Minutes after arriving in the quirky Wiccan village to get her grandparents’ lake house ready for sale, former detective Jayne O’Shea finds a body in the backyard. When it becomes clear the sheriff isn't going to investigate the death, Jayne knows it’s up to her to solve this murder.

Kept Secrets, Book Two

Circus carnies are turning up dead and the newly hired sheriff is more concerned with ticketing tourists than catching the killer. Jayne has no choice but to step in and uncover the truth before the murderer strikes again.


Original Secrets, Book Three

Grandma Lucy’s journals give Jayne a peek into Whispering Pines’ past, but as questions are answered, deeply hidden secrets are unearthed. Such as the truth behind her grandmother’s death and that there’s been a killer wandering the village for forty years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lighthouse (Adam Dalgliesh Mysteries Book 13) *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A secure and secluded retreat for the rich and powerful becomes the setting for an unsettling series of murders • Part of the bestselling mystery series that inspired Dalgliesh on Acorn TV

Combe Island off the Cornish coast is a restful haven for the elite. But when one of its distinguished visitors is found hanging from the island’s famous lighthouse in what appears to have been a murder, the peace is shattered. Commander Adam Dalgliesh is called in to handle the sensitive case, but at a difficult time for him and his depleted team. He is uncertain about his future with his girlfriend Emma Lavenham; his principle detective Kate Miskin is going through an emotional crisis; and the ambitious Sergeant Francis Benton-Smith is not happy about having a female boss. After a second brutal killing, the whole investigation is jeopardized, and Dalgliesh is faced with a danger even more insidious than murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Way Through the Woods (Inspector Morse Book 10) *




  







Morse is enjoying a rare if unsatisfying holiday in Dorset when the first letter appears in THE TIMES. A year before, a stunning Swedish student disappeared from Oxfordshire, leaving behind a rucksack with her identification. As the lady was dishy, young, and traveling alone, the Thames Valley Police suspected foul play. But without a body, and with precious few clues, the investigation ground to a halt. Now it seems that someone who can hold back no longer is composing clue-laden poetry that begins an enthusiastic correspondence among England's news-reading public. Not one to be left behind, Morse writes a letter of his own--and follows a twisting path through the Wytham Woods that leads to a most shocking murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*New Castle's Kadunce Murders: Mystery and the Devil in Northwest Pennsylvania (True Crime) *




  








Author Dale Richard Perelman tells the tragic story of the 1978 murders and the mystery surrounding them.


In the summer of 1978, a mother and her four-year-old were stabbed to death in the quiet town of New Castle. Police suspected the husband, Lou Kadunce, but were unable to find either a weapon or a motive. Sitting in a Lawrence County jail in 1981, convicted serial killer Michael Atkinson accused Frank Costal - a carny, petty thief and Satanist - of having an affair with the Kadunce husband and participating in the murder. A series of intense trials ensued as Costal was convicted of the homicides and a jury found the husband not guilty. Questions surrounding the case gripped the region and grabbed headlines in the Pittsburgh Press.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Devil's Corner: A Rosato and Associates Novel (Rosato & Associates Series) *




  








New York Times bestselling author Lisa Scottoline delivers a knockout stand-alone thriller featuring a young federal prosecutor who risks her life to bring down the kingpin of a conspiracy responsible for murders in West Philly.


Assistant U.S. Attorney Vicki Allegretti goes to meet a confidential informant and finds herself facing a loaded 9 mm Glock semiautomatic weapon, wielded by a panicky teenager. Violence is the last thing this neophyte lawyer expects. The case is easy, the kind given to new ADAs to help them cut their teeth. Yet almost before she has time to react, her partner is dead, shot in the chest.

From that high-octane introduction to her job, Vicki vows to continue with the case, protect her informant, and find the shadowy figure behind the death of her partner. This decision will take her to the depths of the federal detention center’s “bowl,” to a row house on the street where she grew up, and to the posh suburbs where her parents now live. Set against the gritty backdrop of a modern American city and imbued with Lisa Scottoline’s trademark style and wit, Cater Street is the story of a determined young lawyer seeking justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Bridesmaids: A totally addictive and gripping psychological thriller*




  








Holly is getting married, but not before a celebration weekend with her closest friends. After a night of arguments, a body is found floating in the swimming pool of their secluded cottage. Holly must face up to the truth – one of her bridesmaids is a killer, but which one?

New beginnings. Old rivalries.

Best friends. Bad blood.

Five bridesmaids. One body.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Company of Strangers: A Novel*




  








A poignant, “top rank” espionage thriller spanning from WWII to the Cold War from the award-winning author of A Small Death in Lisbon (The Guardian).

Portugal, 1944. Recruited by British intelligence to help uncover Nazi secrets of atomic warfare, math prodigy Andrea Aspinall soon disappears into the crowds of Lisbon, hiding behind a new identity. Karl Voss, an attaché for German intelligence, arrives in the city under the purported agenda of helping the Reich, all the while secretly working to save his beloved home country from annihilation under their reign.

Two lost souls meet in a city filled with haunting secrets and deadly lies, desperately trying to find love amid assassination attempts, shifting loyalties, and heartbreaking betrayals. And when tragedy strikes, the repercussions last for decades, leading one of them on a quest, twenty-four years later, back into a sinister world of espionage long thought left behind.

Hailed as both “a heartrending tale, unfolded with loving patience and rising tension” (Kirkus Reviews) and “an evocative and compelling thriller” (Publishers Weekly), The Company of Strangers is a provocative and moving take on the classic espionage narrative, exploring what happens when the allegiances of heart and head oppose each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Alamo (John Milton Series Book 11) *




  








This standalone thriller is the perfect place to begin the million selling John Milton series.

New York isn’t ready for Britain’s most dangerous ex-assassin…

John Milton has finally found a place to escape the bloodshed: off-season Coney Island. No tourists. No special ops. Just peace and quiet. But when a local boy witnesses a grisly murder, Milton can’t resist investigating.

Milton uncovers a vicious drug kingpin and a group of crooked cops from a notorious precinct known as “The Alamo.” Against such dangerous foes, Milton’s quest for redemption could come to a sticky end.

The eleventh book in the USA Today bestselling John Milton series delivers thrills, action, and twists you just won’t see coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Merchants of Doubt: How a Handful of Scientists Obscured the Truth on Issues from Tobacco Smoke to Global Warming *




  








The U.S. scientific community has long led the world in research on such areas as public health, environmental science, and issues affecting quality of life. Our scientists have produced landmark studies on the dangers of DDT, tobacco smoke, acid rain, and global warming. But at the same time, a small yet potent subset of this community leads the world in vehement denial of these dangers.

Merchants of Doubt tells the story of how a loose-knit group of high-level scientists and scientific advisers, with deep connections in politics and industry, ran effective campaigns to mislead the public and deny well-established scientific knowledge over four decades. Remarkably, the same individuals surface repeatedly-some of the same figures who have claimed that the science of global warming is "not settled" denied the truth of studies linking smoking to lung cancer, coal smoke to acid rain, and CFCs to the ozone hole. "Doubt is our product," wrote one tobacco executive. These "experts" supplied it.

Naomi Oreskes and Erik M. Conway, historians of science, roll back the rug on this dark corner of the American scientific community, showing how ideology and corporate interests, aided by a too-compliant media, have skewed public understanding of some of the most pressing issues of our era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Slaughter on the Eastern Front: Hitler and Stalin's War 1941-1945 *




  







Anthony Tucker-Jones casts new light on the brutal fighting on the Eastern Front in World War II. Through his analysis of German front-line command assessments, he reveals the shocking destruction of German forces by the Soviets as early as 1942—and yet Hitler kept on fighting. Step by step, he describes how the German war machine fought to its very last against a relentless enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Radio Operator on the Eastern Front: An Illustrated Memoir, 1940-1949*




  








Covers fighting in Russia, the Baltics and East Prussia, as well as the author’s ordeal as a Prisoner of War in Siberia, accompanied by more than one hundred previously unpublished photographs.

This is the true and dramatic testimony of a German grenadier during World War II. Erhard Steiniger joined his Wehrmacht unit on 12 October 1940 as a radio operator, a role which required his constant presence with troops at the Front, right in the midst of combat. On 22 June 1941, he accompanied his division to Lithuania where he experienced the catastrophic first day of Operation Barbarossa. He later witnessed intense clashes during the conquest of the Baltic islands and the battles leading up to Leningrad on the Volkhov and Lake Ladoga. He describes the retreat from battles in Estonia, Kurland and East Prussia and his eventual surrender and captivity in Siberia. He finally returned to Germany in October 1949, a broken man. From the first page to the last, this is a captivating eyewitness account of the horrors of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Type VII: Germany's Most Successful U-Boats *




  








“Describ[es] the Type VII and its place in the history of warfare . . . probably the finest book on German submarines of WWII available in print.”—Firetrench

First conceived in the mid–1930s, the Type VII was still in production in the closing stages of the Second World War a decade later. Subject to continuous improvement through six major variants and with around 650 completed, it was built in larger numbers than any other submarine design in history. It formed the backbone of the Kriegsmarine’s campaign against merchant shipping for the whole of the war, and in terms of tonnage sunk was by far the most successful U-boat type.

This encyclopedic work combines a technical description of the type in all its variations with a history of its development and an overview of its most significant operations—especially those convoy battles that were to have a crucial impact on the evolution of the design and its equipment. A particular attraction of the book is the comprehensive visual coverage—photographs of virtually every aspect of design, construction, fittings and shipboard life; highly detailed general arrangement plans and close-up scale drawings; and, with modelmakers in mind, a stunning collection of full-color three-dimensional illustrations of every external feature and variant of the boats.

There have been many books on U-boats reflecting an enduring public interest so any new offering has to be special. With its unique concentration of information and illustrative reference, Type VII is unrivalled.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Behind Hitler's Lines: The True Story of the Only Soldier to Fight for both America and the Soviet Union in World War II *




  







As the twentieth century closed, the veterans of its defining war passed away at a rate of a thousand per day. Fortunately, D-Day paratrooper Joseph Beyrle met author Thomas H. Taylor in time to record Behind Hitler's Lines, the true story of the first American paratrooper to land in Normandy and the only soldier to fight for both the United States and the Soviet Union against Nazi Germany. It is a story of battle, followed by a succession of captures, escapes, recaptures, and re-escapes, then battle once more, in the final months of fighting on the Eastern Front.

For these unique experiences, both President Bill Clinton and President Boris Yeltsin honored Joe Beyrle on the fiftieth anniversary of V-E Day. Beyrle did not strive to be a part of history, but history kept visiting him. Twice before the invasion he parachuted into Normandy, bearing gold for the French resistance. D Day resulted in his capture, and he was mistaken for a German line-crosser - a soldier who had, in fact, died in the attempt. Eventually Joe was held under guard at the American embassy in Moscow, suspected of being a Nazi assassin. Fingerprints saved him, confirming that he'd been wounded five times, and that he bore a safe-conduct pass written by marshal Zhukov after the Wehrmacht wrested Joe, at gunpoint, from execution by the Gestapo. In the ruins of Warsaw his life was saved again, this time by Polish nuns. Some of Joe's story is in his own words - a voice that will be among the last and best we hear firsthand from World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/16/22.

Currently $2.

*Blood in the Forest: The End of the Second World War in the Courland Pocket *




  








With original research and interviews with survivors, a journalist reveals the brutal yet forgotten battles in Latvia during the final months of WWII.

While the eyes of the world were on Hitler’s bunker, more than half a million men fought six cataclysmic battles in the fields and forests of Western Latvia known as the Courland Pocket. Just an hour from the capital Riga, German forces bolstered by Latvian Legionnaires were trapped with their backs to the Baltic. Forced into uniform by Nazi and Soviet occupiers, Latvian fought Latvian – sometimes brother against brother.

Hundreds of thousands of men died for little territorial gain in unimaginable slaughter. When the Germans capitulated, thousands of Latvians continued a war against Soviet rule from the forests for years afterwards. An award-winning documentary journalist, Vincent Hunt travels through the modern landscape gathering eye-witness accounts, piecing together the stories of those who survived. He meets veterans who fought in the Latvian Legion, former partisans and a refugee who fled the Soviet advance to later become President, Vaira Vike-Freiberga.

A survivor of the little-known concentration camp at Popervale details his escape from a death march and subsequent survival in the forests with a Soviet partisan group - and a German deserter. With detailed maps and expert contributions alongside rare newspaper archives, photographs from private collections and extracts from diaries translated from Latvian, German and Russian, Hunt assembles a ghastly picture of death and desperation in a nation both gripped by war and at war with itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/17/22.

Currently $1.

*Children of Earthrise: The Complete Series (Books 1-6) *




  








The Children of Earthrise complete series set: 6 entire novels = 2,000 pages of epic science fiction.

"We hide in shadows. Our planet is lost. We are the last humans, and we must go home."

Children of Earthrise is a story of exodus. Of humanity lost among the stars. Of one man rising to lead our people home.

In 2016, the Earthrise series became a surprise bestseller, captivating hundreds of thousands of readers around the world. Set two thousand years later, Children of Earthrise begins a new story, one for both new readers and old fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Final Wars Begin (Final Wars Trilogy Book 1) *


Book 2 is currently *Free Here*.





  








ONE MAN SETS IN MOTION THE COLLAPSE OF CIVILIZATION.

It's 2209. World War III has left humanity fragmented. Three colonies survive, each on a different world - Earth supports New Paris, its moon has become Nippon One, and Mars has Port Sydney. Trade and tensions bind them, keeping peace balanced on the edge of a precipice. A cruel dictator rages on one world. A failed experiment plunges another into financial ruin. Diplomatic pressures bear down on the third. All it would take is for one man to tip everything over into conflict.

ENTER BASTIEN LYONS.

A man on the run, Bastien's moral compass has made him a fugitive in the colonies. The odds against his escape are stacked high - a military robot built to erase outlaws hunts him. So do bounty hunters. What's worse: Bastien finds himself caught in a deadly political chess match between Earth and Mars. He must not only outwit those threats but also create alliances to live. In doing so, Bastien will push the world towards...

THE FINAL WARS.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Parasite *




  








Rose Tierney and her husband Bill are successful writers, picking apart films and enlightening the masses.

They are invited to New York to talk business and get invited to a party where one of the guests, a quiet Diana, is interested in the occult. Bill has a tarot card reading and dismisses it out of hand, but when it’s Rose’s turn, it sparks something in her.

That night, she has an odd out-of-body experience and is attacked by an unknown force.

Diana, through a premonition, found Rose and helped her back to her apartment to recover. The assault seems to waken her dormant psychic powers, and Diana excitedly encourages Rose to pursue them, to learn how to master them.

Rose quickly begins experiencing premonitions and discovers that her self can leave her body, later discovering all the intricacies of astral projection.

At first frightened by her newfound powers, she soon begins to explore, both her own abilities and the world that they belong to.

She soon discovers that her sinister feeling greenhouse, Hitler and the Nazis, and her quiet hometown all seem to have something in common. As her powers grow, her relationships with those around her grow increasingly turbulent.

Rose Tierney is no longer alone in her own body, and her newfound powers belong not to her, but to that Other.

The evil seed that was planted in Rose twenty years ago is about to flower.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Distant Hours: A Novel *




  








The #1 internationally bestselling author of The Forgotten Garden mesmerizes readers with a haunting tale of long-buried secrets and the twists of fate that can alter lives forever.

This enthralling romantic thriller pays homage to the classics of gothic fiction, spinning a rich and intricate web of mystery, suspense, and lost love.

It starts with a letter, lost for half a century and unexpectedly delivered to Edie’s mother on a Sunday afternoon. The letter leads Edie to Milderhurst Castle, where the eccentric Blythe spinsters live and where, she discovers, her mother was billeted during World War II. The elder Blythe sisters are twins and have spent most of their lives caring for their younger sister, Juniper, who hasn’t been the same since her fiancé jilted her in 1941. Inside the decaying castle, Edie searches for her mother’s past but soon learns there are other secrets hidden in its walls. The truth of what happened in “the distant hours” has been waiting a long time for someone to find it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The World in Flames: A Black Boyhood in a White Supremacist Doomsday Cult *




  








A lively memoir of growing up with blind African American parents in a segregated cult preaching the imminent end of the world—for fans of James McBride’s The Good Lord Bird.

It’s 1970, and Jerry Walker is six years old. His consciousness revolves around being a member of a church whose beliefs he finds not only confusing but terrifying. Composed of a hodgepodge of requirements and restrictions—including a prohibition against doctors and hospitals—the underpinning tenet of Herbert W. Armstrong’s Worldwide Church of God was that its members were divinely chosen and all others would soon perish in rivers of flames.

The substantial membership was ruled by fear, intimidation, and threats. Anyone who dared leave the church would endure hardship for the remainder of this life and eternal suffering in the next. The next life, according to Armstrong, would arrive in 1975, three years after the start of the Great Tribulation. Jerry would be eleven years old.

Jerry’s parents were particularly vulnerable to the promise of relief from the world’s hardships. When they joined the church, in 1960, they were living in a two-room apartment in a dangerous Chicago housing project with the first four of their seven children, and, most significantly, they both were blind, having lost their sight to childhood accidents. They took comfort in the belief that they had been chosen for a special afterlife, even if it meant following a religion with a white supremacist ideology and dutifully sending tithes to Armstrong, whose church boasted more than 100,000 members and more than $80 million in annual revenues at its height.

When the prophecy of the 1972 Great Tribulation does not materialize, Jerry is considerably less disappointed than relieved. When the 1975 end-time prophecy also fails, he finally begins to question his faith and imagine the possibility of choosing a destiny of his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Which Side of History?: How Technology Is Reshaping Democracy and Our Lives *




  








Which Side of History? offers a collection of bold essays on how technology is affecting democracy, society, and our future.

Featuring prominent national voices such as Sacha Baron Cohen, Marc Benioff, Ellen Pao, Ken Auletta, Chelsea Clinton, Tim Wu, Khaled Hosseini, Nicholas Kristof and Sheryl WuDunn, Jaron Lanier, Willow Bay, Sal Khan, Sherry Turkle, Shoshana Zuboff, Vivek Murthy, Geoffrey Canada, and many more.

The essays focus on the extraordinary impact of technology on our privacy, kids and families, race and gender roles, democracy, climate change, and mental health.

This groundbreaking book challenges opinion leaders and the broader public to take action to improve technology's effects on our lives.

• Featuring notable journalists, engineers, entrepreneurs, novelists, activists, filmmakers, business leaders, scholars, and researchers, including: Thomas Friedman, Kara Swisher, Michelle Alexander, Jennifer Siebel Newsom, Jenna Wortham, Cameron Kasky, Howard Gardner, and Tristan Harris.
• Explores the ethical behavior of Big Tech, or the lack thereof.
• Offers roadmaps for constructive change and thought-provoking perspectives.

With the rise of cyberbullying and hate speech online, issues around climate change and technology, and the "move fast and break things" mentality of tech culture, Which Side of History? will urge readers to draw the line.

• This book will help shape the conversations we have around technology in our society and our future for years to come.
• A smart book for anyone who approaches tech and the future with a healthy skepticism
• Edited by James P. Steyer, the CEO and founder of Common Sense Media.
• Add it to the shelf with books like Ten Arguments for Deleting Your Social Media Accounts Right Now by Jaron Lanier, The Shallows: What the Internet Is Doing to Our Brains by Nicholas Carr, and The Age of Surveillance Capitalism: The Fight for a Human Future at the New Frontier of Power by Shoshana Zuboff.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*We Did That? *




  








Buckle up for a very odd ride through history with entertaining trivia about the odd things humans have done . . .

This book is packed with fun facts about:

Quirky inventions: Everyone knows about mousetraps, but did you know they were originally inspired by burglar alarms?

Bizarre beauty and fashion fads: Discover wooden bathing suits, breast enhancers in the shape of toilet plungers, and death-inducing cosmetics.

Strange superstitions and folklore: Do you know about the centuries-old Banana Curse, the origin of the Tooth Fairy, or our weird obsession with shoes?

Covering these and other subjects from very odd jobs to gross medical cures, this collection of our species’ accomplishments is likely to leave you wondering, We did that?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Corpse Wore Stilettos *




  








SHE WORE A DONNA KARAN MARKED FOR REPOSSESSION

Since Kat Waters’s father took a trip to the slammer on what she’s sure are trumped-up racketeering charges, life’s been tough. All their assets are frozen, and she’s down to the last few pairs of Jimmy Choos she can swap for rent. To keep her family out of the homeless shelter, the former socialite took a job at the local morgue—a job she’s about to lose when the body of a murder victim goes missing on her watch.

HE WORE A CAPTIVATING SMILE

While Kat’s processing the latest victim in the prostitute serial killings, ex-Special Forces soldier Burns McPhee strolls in with an air of confidence, expecting access to the Jane Doe. While Burns tries to flirt his way into examining the latest victim, whom he thinks is connected to the death of his best friend, someone else steals the body right out from under them.

THE CORPSE WORE STILETTOS

Dodging questions from the cops and kidnapping attempts from a body-snatching psycho, Kat and Burns forge a deal. He’ll clear her name and keep her safe if she gets him information on her peculiar coworkers, one of whom he’s certain is involved with the body heist. But digging up secrets can lead to a lower life expectancy. The unlikely team will need all their talents not to end up as the morgue’s next clients while they hunt for a murderer, the missing corpse, and a pair of diamond-studded stilettos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder, She Wrote: Debonair in Death (Murder She Wrote Book 54)*




  








When a local art shop owner is murdered, Jessica Fletcher is surprised to once again be working alongside her old friend MI-6 agent Michael Haggerty to solve the case in the newest mystery in this USA Today bestselling series.

When Nelson Penzell, co-owner of a local art and treasure store in Cabot Cove, is murdered, the nail tech from Jessica Fletcher's favorite beauty parlor is the main suspect. After all, she's the one who ran out of the store screaming, covered in blood, and holding the murder weapon. Jessica is positive that despite the circumstances, Coreen can't possibly be guilty, and is determined to prove it.

When Michael Haggerty, handsome MI-6 agent and Jessica's old friend, is caught snooping around the victim’s home, it's quickly apparent to her that she was right. Nelson has always had a bit of a reputation for being a rake, but Haggerty is sure his sins go far beyond what anyone in town imagined. If she wants to clear Coreen's name, Jessica will have to work alongside Michael to find out who killed Nelson—and maybe help bust a crime ring in the process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Want You Dead: An utterly gripping crime thriller that will have you hooked (Detective Meredith Somerset, Book 2) *




  








The back yard is full of balloons and streamers, and a piñata hangs from a tree branch, circling lazily in the breeze. But beneath the table of party food, a body lies half-covered by a brightly coloured tablecloth, blood seeping onto the floor…

A child’s birthday party ends in chaos when one of the parents is found brutally beaten to death. With no way for anyone to leave unnoticed, it’s clear the killer must be another guest, but with twenty high-spirited children as a distraction, anyone might have had the opportunity to slip away from the rest of the party.

Detective Meredith Somerset soon discovers the victim had no shortage of enemies, and everyone has a potential motive. Fractured marriages, jealousy and betrayals all come to light but Meredith can’t seem to cut through the lies and find the truth.

When another party-goer disappears Meredith knows the clock is ticking before the killer strikes again. But when everyone has a motive, how can she be sure who was the one who struck the fatal blow? Who is innocent—and who is out for blood?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Her Silent Prayer: An utterly unputdownable crime thriller with a heart-stopping twist (Detective Jo Fournier Book 5) *




  








“Help!” she screams, kicking as hard as she can against the closet door. But it’s nailed shut, and nobody can hear her. She drops to her knees and curls into a ball like she did as a little girl, praying someone will find her before it is too late…

When the body of single mother Melissa Rollins is found trapped inside a bedroom closet in her immaculate suburban home, Detective Jo Fournier races to the scene. The small town of Greenfern is sweltering in a heatwave, and Jo is horrified to find that Melissa’s heating was turned up to the max whilst she died of thirst. Who would kill a devoted mother in such a cruel way?

Searching the house for clues, Jo’s team discovers that the front door was locked from the inside. And with no sign of a break-in, they realise the killer must be someone Melissa knew. But everyone in the frame has an alibi…

As she delves deeper into the case, Jo uncovers a link between Melissa and a recent cold case: another single mother who was tied up and brutally murdered. Someone is on a mission to kill single moms, and Jo knows they will claim their next victim soon.

But as temperatures continue to rise and the team works around the clock to stop a twisted killer, someone from Jo’s past catches up with her. They’re watching her family’s every move, and they will stop at nothing to get revenge… Can Jo save the people she loves and catch the killer before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*My Lovely Daughter: The most enthralling new psychological thriller of 2022 *




  








My precious daughter. You have no idea how dangerous the world is. No idea of the horrors I’ve shielded you from. The things I’ve endured . . . our past.

We’ve been happy. We’ve been hidden. We’ve been safe.

But our perfect life is about to come crashing down.

Because they’ve found me. And they’re about to reveal my darkest secret . . . to you.

I’ll do anything to protect you, darling, because if you knew – I’d lose you forever.

You can never discover what I’ve done . . . or what I’m willing to do to keep you safe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Surface With Daring *




  








Hiding, lying in wait on the sea bed, is EX16.

Though one of the most important ships in the Royal Navy, she's not much to look at; she's only 54 feet long, with no defensive armament. But her four-man crew knows that the outcome of the war could depend on this midget submarine.

Seaton, her commander, understands what his men face. There is the boredom, the discomfort, the jealousy and bickering; already they have confronted enormous dangers on desperate raids into Norway. Now, poised for the attack on a secret Nazi rocket installation, Seaton must hold his crew together for the hell that awaits them...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Power of Different: The Link Between Disorder and Genius *




  








A powerful and inspiring examination of the connection between the potential for great talent and conditions commonly thought to be “disabilities,” revealing how the source of our struggles can be the origin of our greatest strengths.

In The Power of Different, psychiatrist and bestselling author Gail Saltz examines the latest scientific discoveries, profiles famous geniuses who have been diagnosed with all manner of brain “problems”—including learning disabilities, ADD, anxiety, Depression, Bipolar disorder, schizophrenia, and Autism—and tells the stories of lay individuals to demonstrate how specific deficits in certain areas of the brain are directly associated with the potential for great talent. Saltz shows how the very conditions that cause people to experience difficulty at school, in social situations, at home, or at work, are inextricably bound to creative, disciplinary, artistic, empathetic, and cognitive abilities.

In this pioneering work, readers will find engaging scientific research and stories from historical geniuses and everyday individuals who have not only made the most of their conditions, but who have flourished because of them. They are leaning into their brain differences to:

*Identify areas of interest and expertise
*Develop work arounds
*Create the environments that best foster their talents
*Forge rewarding interpersonal relationships

Enlightening and inspiring, The Power of Different proves that the unique wiring of every brain can be a source of strength and productivity, and contributes to the richness of our world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Battles Map by Map *




  








Explore the world's most famous battles by their geography as you uncover the most ancient, medieval and modern combats in history.

If you're interested in finding out more about the biggest battles fought throughout the ages, then this war book is perfect for you. Battles Map by Map puts you in the seat of famous generals and commanders such as Rameses II, Napoleon, and Alexander the Great who expertly planned their attacks by studying the plains on which they would take place. So what are you waiting for? Journey back in time to learn more about wars such as the Battle of Alesia, Napoleonic Wars, and World War II and follow the geography of these epic battles in this brilliant book on the history of the world.

Journey into past like never before as you explore:


80 easy-to-follow maps showcasing the most famous battles in history
Timelines that showcase battles in chronological order, ideal for visual learners
Informative easy-to-read text explains the events of the battles
Features provide additional contextual information on key technologies, leaders, armies, and more

Bursting with striking illustrations and full of fascinating detail, this history book is the ultimate gift for map lovers, military history enthusiasts, and armchair generals everywhere. Battles Map by Map takes you right to the heart of the action, where you can discover the profiles of famous commanders and military leaders and reveal the impact of groundbreaking weapons and battlefield innovations. Additionally, historic maps, paintings, photographs, and objects take you to the heart of the action whereby the impact of groundbreaking weapons and battlefield innovations is revealed.

Broadcasting journalist and historian, Peter Snow, provides a foreword for this marvellous history book for adults. From ancient to modern battles, he provides context for the world's most famous wars, both won and lost. See for yourself how tactics, technology, vision, and luck have all played a part in the outcome of wars throughout history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*World War II For Dummies *




  








Looking to ally yourself with World War II knowledge?

More than 75 years after its end, World War II remains one of the most devastating and impactful events in human history. It was a global war, and the nations that fought it employed every available resource, harnessing both technology and people to one purpose. Today, we remember WWII for its battles, tragedies, and horrors, but also for its outcome: a greater good that triumphed over evil.

The breadth of World War II facts and history can be overwhelming, which is why World War II For Dummies is the perfect book for any reader, from history buffs to WWII novices. Full of accurate and easy-to-understand information (so you don’t have to speak military to comprehend), this book will help you explore a war that defined and shaped the world we live in today. You’ll discover all the players—individuals as well as nations—who participated in the war and the politics that drove them. Battle by battle, you’ll find out how the Axis powers initially took control of the war and how the Allies fought back to win the day. World War II for Dummies also covers:


The origins and causes of World War II
The rise of Adolf Hitler and the Third Reich
How the war was handled at home
Germany’s invasion of Poland, France, Denmark, Norway, Belgium, and Luxembourg
Great Britain’s refusal to surrender after 42 days of German aerial attack
The United States’ entrance into the war after Japan bombed Pearl Harbor
The Allied invasion of Normandy (D-Day)
Germany’s last-ditch effort to stop the Allies at the Battle of the Bulge
The use of the atomic bomb on Hiroshima and Nagasaki
Become an expert on this historical catalyst with World War II For Dummies—grab your copy today.




P.S. If you think this book seems familiar, you’re probably right. The Dummies team updated the cover and design to give the book a fresh feel, but the content is the same as the previous release of World War II For Dummies (9780764553523). The book you see here shouldn’t be considered a new or updated product.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fleet Air Arm Carrier War: The History of British Naval Aviation *




  







This is the story of British naval flying from aircraft carriers, from its conception in World War One to the present day. It includes the types of aircraft and the men who flew them, the carriers and the evolution of their designs, the theatres of war in which they served and their notable achievements and tragedies. It traces navy flying from the early days of the biplane, through the rapid developments during World War Two to the post-war introduction of jet-powered flight. The British inventions of the angled flight deck and later vertical landing jets revolutionised sea warfare and allowed the carrier to play a vital part in many recent land wars when naval aircraft flew in support of Allied land forces.

Although the British carriers have always been smaller than their American counterparts, the Royal Navy and its aircraft have always been in the van of the development of ships and aircraft. This is the proud history of British Naval flying and ships such as HMS Eagle, HMS Hermes, HMS Glorious, HMS Ark Royal and many more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hitler at Home *




  








A look at Adolf Hitler’s residences and their role in constructing and promoting the dictator’s private persona both within Germany and abroad.

Adolf Hitler’s makeover from rabble-rouser to statesman coincided with a series of dramatic home renovations he undertook during the mid-1930s. This provocative book exposes the dictator’s preoccupation with his private persona, which was shaped by the aesthetic and ideological management of his domestic architecture. Hitler’s bachelor life stirred rumors, and the Nazi regime relied on the dictator’s three dwellings—the Old Chancellery in Berlin, his apartment in Munich, and the Berghof, his mountain home on the Obersalzberg—to foster the myth of the Führer as a morally upstanding and refined man. Author Despina Stratigakos also reveals the previously untold story of Hitler’s interior designer, Gerdy Troost, through newly discovered archival sources.

At the height of the Third Reich, media outlets around the world showcased Hitler’s homes to audiences eager for behind-the-scenes stories. After the war, fascination with Hitler’s domestic life continued as soldiers and journalists searched his dwellings for insights into his psychology. The book’s rich illustrations, many previously unpublished, offer readers a rare glimpse into the decisions involved in the making of Hitler’s homes and into the sheer power of the propaganda that influenced how the world saw him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.


*Air-Launched Doodlebugs: The Forgotten Campaign *




  







The V 1, or Doodlebug or Flying-bomb came into use in June 1944 and, together with the V 2 Rocket, was Hitlers final hope in face of the advancing Allied forces sweeping across Europe towards Germany. Of the 8,000 that were launched within the first 80 days, some 2,300 reached the London area where they caused more death and destruction to its population and buildings. As the front line moved eastwards, many of the ground-based launch ramps became denied to the German forces and the modest range of the missile meant that other means of launching must be considered to continue the threat. An air-launching system, utilizing the Luftwaffes Heinkel 111 bomber, was developed and operated by the newly formed Kampfgeschwader units. This posed a dramatic new threat to the UK because the V 1s effective range was considerably increased and its mobile firing point offered a much greater target area when fired from an aircraft flying over the North Sea. This is the story of the development and operation of this new form of attack and also of the Allied reaction and defense-measures taken to minimize damage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Spitfire Ace of Aces: The Album: The Photographs of Johnnie Johnson*




  







Air Vice-Marshal James Edgar ‘Johnnie’ Johnson CB, CBE, DSO & Two Bars, DFC & Bar, DL was a character literally from the pages of Boys’ Own: an individual who became the RAF’s top-scoring fighter pilot of the Second World War. A one-time household name synonymous with the superlative Spitfire, Johnnie’s aerial combat successes inspired schoolboys for generations. As a ‘lowly Pilot Officer’, Johnnie Johnson learned his fighter pilot’s craft as a protégé of the legless Tangmere Wing Leader, Douglas Bader. After Bader was brought down over France and captured on 9 August 1941, Johnnie remained a member of 616 (South Yorkshire) Squadron, in which he became a flight commander and was awarded the DFC a month after Bader’s devastating loss. In time, Johnnie came to command a Canadian wing in 1943, when the Spitfire Mk.IX at last outclassed the Fw 190, and participated in some of the most important battles of the defeat of Nazi Germany, including Operation Overlord and the D-Day landings in 1944, Operation Market Garden and the airborne assault at Arnhem, and the Rhine Crossings, throughout all of which Johnnie also commanded Canadian wings.

Johnnie’s remarkable career is revealed through this unparalleled collection of archive photographs, the majority of which are drawn from his own personal album or from other members of the Johnson family. Many have not been published before. Between them, they present a fascinating insight into the man himself, the machines he flew, and the men he served alongside.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bomber Aircrew in World War II: True Stories of Frontline Air Combat *




  







Aircrew on a bomber in World War II experienced a cold, tiring and perilous existence. The RAF flew at night, when the human spirit is at its lowest ebb and for many it did not seem prudent to think further ahead than the target, and then hope for a safe return. Daytime raids brought the fear of defending fighters preying on the massed formations of heavily laden aircraft as they struggled over enemy territory. The ground crew saw their aircraft heave themselves into the air and their imagination filled the silent hours until they counted in the returning aircraft and saw the ravages of the enemy defences and the hazards of foul weather. This is their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Desert Air Force in World War II: Air Power in the Western Desert, 1940-1942 *




  







This is a comprehensive reference to the structure, operation, aircraft and men of the 1st Tactical Air Force, or Desert Air Force as it became known. It was formed in North Africa to support the 8th Army and included squadrons from the RAF, SAAF, RAAF and eventually the USAAF. The book includes descriptions of many notable defensive and offensive campaigns, the many types of aircraft used, weapons and the airfields that played host to these events. The five main sections of the book include a general historical introduction and overview, operations, operational groups, aircrew training and technical details of each aircraft type. Lengthy annexes cover personnel, the squadrons in World War II, accuracy of attacks, orders of battle for each wartime year, maps of airfield locations and numbers of enemy aircraft downed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Auschwitz Photographer: The Forgotten Story of the WWII Prisoner Who Documented Thousands of Lost Souls *




  








The Nazis asked him to swear allegiance to Hitler, betraying his country, his friends, and everything he believed in.

He refused.

Poland, 1939. Professional photographer Wilhelm Brasse is deported to Auschwitz-Birkenau and finds himself in a deadly race to survive, assigned to work as the camp's intake photographer and take "identity pictures" of prisoners as they arrive by the trainload. Brasse soon discovers his photography skills are in demand from Nazi guards as well, who ask him to take personal portraits for them to send to their families and girlfriends. Behind the camera, Brasse is safe from the terrible fate that so many of his fellow prisoners meet. But over the course of five years, the horrifying scenes his lens capture, including inhumane medical "experiments" led by Josef Mengele, change Brasse forever.

Based on the true story of Wilhelm Brasse, The Auschwitz Photographer is a stark black-and-white reminder of the horrors of the Holocaust. This gripping work of World War II narrative nonfiction takes readers behind the barbed wire fences of the world's most feared concentration camp, bringing Brasse's story to life as he clicks the shutter button thousands of times before ultimately joining the Resistance, defying the Nazis, and defiantly setting down his camera for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Malta Strikes Back: The Role of Malta in the Mediterranean Theatre 1940–1942 *




  







The key to our position in the whole Mediterranean lay in Malta. (Tedder)

Two of the greatest strategic mistakes by Hitler involved failure to take control of two key locations, Gibraltar and Malta; between them these two were able to influence, and at times dominate, the Western Mediterranean area, and surrounding land masses. Malta, with its strategic partner, Alexandria (and Egypt) likewise dominated the Eastern Mediterranean and surrounding land masses.

Malta only existed strategically for its ability to attack the enemy Lines of Communication between European bases (now stretching from France to Crete) and North Africa. Every piece of equipment, every man and all supplies had to move from Europe to North Africa, the majority by surface vessel, and had to be gathered at a limited number of port facilities in both locations, which made those locations key choke points and targets.
Once in North Africa, everything had to move along the main coastal road from the supply ports to dumps and to units. Every campaign is to a greater or lesser extent one of logistics, the Desert War more so than most. It has often been called a war of airfields but it is more accurately described as a war of logistics, with airfields playing a major role in defending ones own supply lines whilst striking at the enemys lines. If Malta could not attack, then it was a drain on resources; but in order to attack it had to protect the infrastructure and equipment needed for attack.

The ability to take a pounding, shake it off and fight back was the key to survival. The Island required determined leadership, external support dedicated to supplying the Island, and the committed resilience of all those on the Island to ensure success. This is the story of how Malta rose to meet the challenges facing its defenses during the Second World War; how it struck back and survived one of its darkest eras.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fighting Brigadier: The Life of Brigadier James Hill DSO** MC *




  







In the 1930s James Hill was forced to leave the Army because he was under 26 when he married. Recalled to the colors, he won his MC with the BEF in 1940. He was one of the first to volunteer for airborne forces and became second-in-command of 1 PARA. He was in the thick of the expansion of Airborne forces in 1941-42 and took command of 1 PARA in North Africa, winning his first DSO. He converted 10th Bn The Essex Regiment to 9 PARA and later in 1943 took command of 3 Parachute Brigade, playing a major role in the D-Day Landings. Wounded twice, his Brigade captured the key Merville Battery.

The Brigade recovered to England in September 1944 before returning to Europe to contain the German winter Bulge offensive. In March 1945 his Brigade played a key role in the Rhine Crossing and raced east to block the Russian advance on Denmark.

Post war Brigadier Hill was a leading figure in the Parachute Regiment and revered by fellow Paras. He died in 2006.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Infantry Warfare, 1939–1945 *




  








The infantry can always be found at the sharp end of the battlefield. You may be able to crush an opponent with armour or artillery, but there’s only one way to take and hold ground and that’s with riflemen – the ‘poor bloody infantry’. And it is the infantrymen of the Second World War – from all sides, Allied and Axis – who are the subject of this highly illustrated history. It uses over 400 wartime photographs plus contemporary documents and other illustrations to show the developments in equipment, training and tactical techniques and to give an insight into the experience of the infantry soldier during the conflict.

Although the infantry were critical to the war effort, their contribution is often overshadowed by the more dramatic roles played by soldiers with more specialized skills – like tank crew, paratroopers and special forces. They also suffered devastating casualties, in particular during the last phase of the war in the west when around 20 per cent of an infantry division’s riflemen were likely to die and over 60 per cent could expect to be wounded. So as well as describing how the infantry fought, the authors look at the motivation which kept them fighting in awful conditions and despite brutal setbacks. The result is a thorough, detailed and revealing portrait of infantry warfare over seventy years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/17/22.

Currently $3.

*Relics of the Reich: The Buildings the Nazis Left Behind *




  








The author of Secret Wartime Britain examines the architecture left behind after the Nazis were defeated in World War II.

Hitler’s Reich may have been defeated in 1945, but many buildings, military installations, and other sites remained. At the end of the war, some were obliterated by the victorious Allies, but others survived.

For almost fifty years, these were left crumbling and ignored with post-war and divided Germany unsure what to do with them, often fearful that they might become shrines for neo-Nazis. Since the early 1990s, Germans have come to terms with these iconic sites and their uncomfortable part. Some sites are even listed buildings.

Relics of the Reich visits many of the buildings and structures built or adapted by the Nazis and looks at what has happened since 1945 to uncover what it tells us about Germany’s attitude to Nazism now. It also acts as a commemoration of mankind’s deliverance from a dark decade and serves as renewal of our commitment to ensure history does not repeat itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/18/22.

Currently $2.

*The Last Revolution: A Novel *




  








An inspiration to many for his style and prose, Lord Dunsany was a pioneer for fantasy fiction, inspiring such famous writers as H. P. Lovecraft, J. R. R. Tolkien, and Neil Gaiman to name a few. Over sixty years since its first publication, The Last Revolution is now once again available to readers.

In a time before computers were a mainstay of our lives, Lord Dunsany tells the story which takes place in England about the revolution of self-reproducing machines. Known to have a profound distaste for the Industrial Revolution, The Last Revolution touches on a topic we know all too well today: What happens if the computers take over?

“Good morning Pender. I hear you have made a Frankenstein.” This is the line that narrator Pender hears from an inventor, and is soon playing a robot in a game of chess. Pender’s mood changes when he realizes that the computer he’s facing has an intelligence far superior to his own.

From the introduction of the robots, a tense atmosphere is noted as the robots fight for attention of their owners. Will these machines be able to coexist with their household counterparts, or will they rise as one and take the first steps against humanity?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Haunting of Kinnawe House*




  








The Haunting of Kinnawe House is a ghost story that spans two eras in American history.

Matthew Rollins, an aspiring singer/songwriter, takes a job as caretaker of Kinnawe House in Agamenticus, Maine. The haunting begins immediately upon Matthew's arrival, when the ghost of his mother appears. Threatening, ghostly strangers stalk the property. The cellar is filled with mysterious, foul-smelling casks. And with each day, Matthew's insomnia gets worse.

The story alternates between the present, as Matthew struggles with failing health and increasingly violent hallucinations, and the 1740s, as a dark preacher populates his town with a community willing to sell their souls for a comfortable life. Past and present come together as Matthew learns, little by little, of his family's ties to Kinnawe House—and why the house will not rest until Matthew has taken his own life.

Destined to become a classic of the haunted-house genre, The Haunting of Kinnawe House traces the destruction wrought by the preacher, Parthalán Kinnawe, over multiple generations. It also tells the story of a haunted young man who learns that, at his weakest, he is also at his strongest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tall Tales and Wee Stories: The Best of Billy Connolly *




  








THE SUNDAY TIMES BESTSELLER

'Connolly's raucous run through his life is as furious, funny and foul-mouthed as you'd expect' Sunday Times

In December 2018, after fifty years of belly-laughs, energy and outrage, Billy Connolly announced his retirement from live stand-up comedy. It had been an extraordinary career.

When he first started out in the late sixties, Billy played the banjo in the folk clubs of Scotland. Between songs, he would improvise a bit, telling anecdotes from the Clyde shipyard where he'd worked. In the process, he made all kinds of discoveries about what audiences found funny, from his own brilliant mimes to the power of speaking irreverently about politics or explicitly about sex. He began to understand the craft of great storytelling. Soon the songs became shorter and the monologues longer, and Billy quickly became recognised as one of the most exciting comedians of his generation.

Billy's routines always felt spontaneous. He never wrote scripts, always creating his comedy freshly on stage in the presence of a live audience. A brilliant comic story might be subsequently discarded, adapted or embellished. A quick observation or short anecdote one night, could become a twenty-minute segment by the next night of a tour.

Billy always brought a beautiful sense of the absurd to his shows as he riffed on his family, hecklers, swimming in the North Sea or naked bungee jumping. But his comedy can be laced with anger too. He hates pretentiousness and calls out hypocrisy wherever he sees it. His insights about the human condition have shocked many people, while his unique talent and startling appearance on stage gave him license to say anything he damn well pleased about sex, politics or religion.

Billy got away with it because he has always had the popular touch. His comedy spans generations and different social tribes in a way that few others have ever managed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ancient Guide to Modern Life*




  








“A wonderfully whimsical yet instructional view of Greco-Roman history.” —Kirkus Reviews

In this thoroughly engaging book, Natalie Haynes brings her scholarship and wit to the most fascinating true stories of the ancient world. The Ancient Guide to Modern Life not only reveals the origins of our culture in areas including philosophy, politics, language, and art, it also draws illuminating connections between antiquity and our present time, to demonstrate that the Greeks and Romans were not so different from ourselves: Is Bart Simpson the successor to Aristophanes? Do the Beckhams have parallel lives with The Satiricon’s Trimalchio? Along the way Haynes debunks myths (gladiators didn’t salute the emperor before their deaths, and the last words of Julius Caesar weren’t “et tu, brute?”). From Athens to Zeno's paradox, this irresistible guide shows how the history and wisdom of the ancient world can inform and enrich our lives today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Golden: The Power of Silence in a World of Noise *




  








Silence isn’t just the absence of noise. It’s a presence that brings us energy, clarity, and deeper connection.

Justin Zorn and Leigh Marz take us on an unlikely journey—from the West Wing of the White House to San Quentin’s death row; from Ivy League brain research laboratories to underground psychedelic circles; from the temperate rainforests of Olympic National Park to the main stage at a heavy metal festival—to explore the meaning of silence and the art of finding it in any situation.

Golden reveals how to go beyond the ordinary rules and tools of mindfulness. It’s a field guide for navigating the noise of the modern world—not just the noise in our ears but also on our screens and in our heads. Drawing on lessons from neuroscience, business, spirituality, politics, and the arts, Marz and Zorn explore why auditory, informational, and internal silence is essential for physical health, mental clarity, ecological sustainability, and vibrant community.

With vital lessons for individuals, families, workplaces, and whole societies, Golden is an engaging and unexpected rethinking of the meaning of quiet. Marz and Zorn make the bold and convincing argument that we can repair our world by reclaiming the presence of silence in our lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How to make the best coffee at home: The Sunday Times bestseller*




  








We all expect to be able to buy an excellent cup of coffee from the many brilliant coffee shops available. But what about the coffee we make at home? Shouldn't that be just as good?

Coffee guru James Hoffmann runs Square Mile Coffee, as well as creating extremely informative, and popular, kit and coffee reviews for his YouTube and Instagram channels. In his latest book he demonstrates everything you need to know to make consistently excellent coffee at home, including: what kit is worth buying, and what isn't; how to grind coffee; the basics of brewing for all major equipment (cafetiere, aeropress, stovetop etc); understanding coffee drinks, from the cortado to latte; the perfect espresso; and taking it to the next level - home roasting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*An Unfinished Life: John F. Kennedy, 1917 - 1963 *




  








Drawing on previously unavailable material and never-before-opened archives, An Unfinished Life is packed with revelations large and small -- about JFK's health, his love affairs, RFK's appointment as Attorney General, what Joseph Kennedy did to help his son win the White House, and the path JFK would have taken in the Vietnam entanglement had he survived.

Robert Dallek succeeds as no other biographer has done in striking a critical balance -- never shying away from JFK's weaknesses, brilliantly exploring his strengths -- as he offers up a vivid portrait of a bold, brave, complex, heroic, human Kennedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fascial Fitness, Second Edition: Practical Exercises to Stay Flexible, Active and Pain Free in Just 20 Minutes a Week *




  








A bestseller (over 80,000 copies sold) in a second, updated edition. Learn fascial exercises to improve mobility and flexibility, avoid and treat pain, and improve sports performance.

In this second edition of his best-selling guide to fascial fitness, fascia researcher and Rolfing therapist Dr. Robert Schleip shows you a series of practical exercises that you can easily build into your day-to-day routine. He introduces the most recent scientific findings from the world of fascial research, and explains which methods and equipment are most effective for fascial health (as well as which ones do more harm than good!). These new findings are already changing the shape of physiotherapy and the methods of treatment and recovery we use today, and will continue to do so in the future.

Physiotherapists, sports scientists, and doctors agree that if we want to stay flexible, energetic and pain-free in our day-to-day lives and sporting pursuits, we need to look after our connective tissue - our 'fascia'. There has been a great deal of research into this over the last few years, all of which shows that the fascia around our muscles plays a huge role in keeping us fit, healthy, flexible, and feeling good. This versatile tissue transfers energy to the muscles, communicates with the nervous system, acts as a sensory organ, helps to protect and regenerate our internal organs, and provides the foundations for a healthy physique. We used to think it was our muscles doing all the work, but now we know the connective tissue plays a big part, too. It responds to stress and other stimuli, and when it gets matted or sticks together, it can cause pain and mobility problems. That's why it's so important to train our fascia - and just 10 minutes, twice a week is all it takes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Big Black Book of Sex Positions: Take Your Sex Life From Boring To Mind-Blowing in a Few More Than 69 Moves *




  








Get ready to take your sex life to a whole new level . . .

From the writers who brought you The Little Black Book of Sex Positions comes a bigger and better manual than ever before. The Big Black Book of Sex Positions is your go-to guide if you feel like your sex life has gone stale. Spice things up with these tantalizing positions that will enhance your sexual experience like never before.

Within this accessible and approachable guide, you’ll find exciting and steamy sex positions like Bottoms Up, The Joyride, The Lotus, and Spread Eagle, as well as more than twenty less common, but more adventurous, sexual topics and positions. You’ll also discover sections about foreplay; toys; setting the mood; exercises to improve your performance and flexibility; why size only matters when it’s wrong; and many other burning topics that are often overlooked.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Zion Sawyer Box Set: Volume One *




  







NOW AVAILABLE IN ONE VOLUME – THE FIRST FIVE BOOKS IN THE ZION SAWYER COZY MYSTERIES IN ONE BOX SET.Get the first five books in the Zion Sawyer Cozy Mystery series in one box set: Cappuccino, Café Au Lait, Espresso, Caffe Macchiato and Americano. Almost 1,000 pages of mystery and intrigue in everyone’s favorite tourist town all in one volume.Follow Zion, Tate, and the other quirky residents of Sequoia as they solve mysteries, while getting their favorite brew at the Caffeinator.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Greene Murder Case (Philo Vance Book 3) *




  








“Outrageous cleverness . . . among the finest fruits of the Golden Age” featuring amateur sleuth Philo Vance—from the author of The Canary Murder Case (Bloody Murder).

Members of the Greene family keep dying while the pool of possible perpetrators keeps shrinking. Philo Vance—the independently wealthy, staggeringly brilliant, not remotely modest (and did we mention handsome?) amateur sleuth—uses his detective skills to unravel the murders, though sadly not before most of the Greene family has been bumped off. But that’s Our Philo: The Sleuth You Love to Hate.

“A proper detective novel, with puzzles, red herrings, a closed cast of suspects and, most effective of all, an effectively-created atmosphere. Terror stalks the Greene mansion and the tension oozes off the page.” —In Search of the Classic Mystery Novel


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Kennel Murder Case (Philo Vance Book 6) *




  








A classic mystery featuring dogged detective Philo Vance. “An intricate puzzle . . . [Vance] has an uncanny insight into the subtler aspects of crime.” —The New York Times

Given all the rich people getting bumped off in Philo Vance’s Manhattan, it’s amazing there are enough left to support the symphony. Latest up: Arthur Coe, found dead in his own locked bedroom. Suicide? The ever-perceptive Philo doesn’t buy that theory for a second. The presence in Coe’s house of a strange, prize-winning terrier only adds to the mystery, although Philo’s fabulously in-depth knowledge of dogs does not in fact solve the crime; his fabulously in-depth knowledge of the murder of the Empress Elizabeth of Austria in 1898 proves much more useful.

Like most of the Philo Vance novels, Kennel was made into a movie, directed this time by Michael Curtiz, who a few years later would turn his hand to a little number known as Casablanca. At least one critic has called the film a “masterpiece,” and though we make no similar claim for the book, GoodMysteries dot com, dedicated to the art of the classic whodunit, calls Kennel “one of the best locked-room setups ever written.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Casino Murder Case (Philo Vance Book 7) *




  








Bet on this Golden Age mystery from the author of The Dragon Murder Case. “One is tempted to say that this is the best of the Philo Vance stories.” —The New York Times

The “tremendous popularity” of the Philo Vance series stems in part from author S. S. Van Dine’s preference for ripping his plots from the headlines of the day (The New York Times). By the early ’30s, when Casino came around, those headlines included some creepy chemical discoveries and scandalous doings at secret Manhattan gambling dens, where rich folks knocked back cocktails and played roulette, snickering at both the Depression and the Volsted Act. Philo, of course, is no stranger to cocktails or to snickering, and he knows more about creepy chemicals than the management at Dow. This comes in handy when the owners of a secret Manhattan gambling den are poisoned, perhaps by some new and creepy chemical. As deliciously, irritatingly erudite as ever, Philo is in his element here, solving what one reviewer called an “uncommonly subtle” crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Searcher: A Novel *




  








Best Book of 2020
New York Times |NPR | New York Post

"This hushed suspense tale about thwarted dreams of escape may be her best one yet . . . Its own kind of masterpiece." --Maureen Corrigan, The Washington Post

"A new Tana French is always cause for celebration . . . Read it once for the plot; read it again for the beauty and subtlety of French's writing." --Sarah Lyall, The New York Times

Cal Hooper thought a fixer-upper in a bucolic Irish village would be the perfect escape. After twenty-five years in the Chicago police force and a bruising divorce, he just wants to build a new life in a pretty spot with a good pub where nothing much happens. But when a local kid whose brother has gone missing arm-twists him into investigating, Cal uncovers layers of darkness beneath his picturesque retreat, and starts to realize that even small towns shelter dangerous secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tunnel Vision: A True Story of Multiple Murder and Justice in Chaos at America's Biggest Marine Base*




  








“Vivid prose plunges the reader into the politically fraught, self-contained world of a military base” and a chilling true case of triple murder (Linda Landrigan, editor of Alfred Hitchcock Mystery Magazine).

Carlton “Butch” Smith was a troubled teenager who’d been kicked out of school for aggressive behavior. His parents lived at Marine Corps Base Camp Lejeune, in Jacksonville, North Carolina, and when Butch was home with them, his life was fairly normal. But that all changed on August, 24, 1981, when Butch’s sister, aunt, and cousin were found slain in his parents’ house. It was a horrifying crime that shook the Marine base community, not to mention the Smith family—especially when Butch was named the prime suspect.

In Tunnel Vision, reporter and true crime author N. P. Simpson delves into this young man’s harrowing past. She also provides a detailed chronicle of the grisly murders and the complex case that followed—a case of conflicting confessions, a mysterious second suspect who was never found, and difficult questions of jurisdiction between military, state, and federal courts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Tap on the Window: A Thriller *




  








One of the Boston Globe's Best Crime Novels of the Year!
One of Suspense Magazine's Best Books of 2013!

Since private investigator Cal Weaver’s teenage son died in a tragic accident, Cal and his wife have drifted apart. Cal is mired in a grief he can’t move past. And maybe his grief has clouded his judgment.

Driving home one night, a rain-drenched girl taps on his car window and asks for a ride. He knows a grown man picking up a teenage hitchhiker is foolish—but he lets her in. Cal soon senses that something’s not right with the girl or the situation. But it’s too late. He’s already involved.

Drawn into a nightmare of secrets, lies, and cover-ups in his small, upstate New York town, Cal knows that the only thing that can save him is the truth. And he’s about to expose the town’s secrets one by one—if he lives long enough.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Last Girl Ghosted: A Novel *




  








"A five-alarm fire of a situation…the surprises keep coming." —The New York Times 

Secrets, obsession and vengeance converge in this riveting thriller about an online dating match turned deadly cat-and-mouse game, from the New York Times bestselling author of Confessions on the 7:45

She met him through a dating app. An intriguing picture on a screen, a date at a downtown bar. What she thought might be just a quick hookup quickly became much more. She fell for him—hard. It happens sometimes, a powerful connection with a perfect stranger takes you by surprise. Could it be love?

But then, just as things were getting real, he stood her up. Then he disappeared—profiles deleted, phone disconnected. She was ghosted.

Maybe it was her fault. She shared too much, too fast. But isn't that always what women think—that they're the ones to blame? Soon she learns there were others. Girls who thought they were in love. Girls who later went missing. She had been looking for a connection, but now she's looking for answers. Chasing a digital trail into his dark past—and hers—she finds herself on a dangerous hunt. And she's not sure whether she's the predator—or the prey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Day of the Jackal *




  








THE CLASSIC THRILLER FROM #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING AUTHOR FREDERICK FORSYTH

“The Day of the Jackal makes such comparable books such as The Manchurian Candidate and The Spy Who Came in from the Cold seem like Hardy Boy mysteries.”—The New York Times 

The Jackal. A tall, blond Englishman with opaque, gray eyes. A killer at the top of his profession. A man unknown to any secret service in the world. An assassin with a contract to kill the world's most heavily guarded man.

One man with a rifle who can change the course of history. One man whose mission is so secretive not even his employers know his name. And as the minutes count down to the final act of execution, it seems that there is no power on earth that can stop the Jackal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The 1st Assassin: A Unit 22 Thriller*




  








The 1st Assassin: A Unit 22 Thriller

I once worked for the government, going into missions that never officially happened, killing enemies we never officially killed. They gave me a bunch of medals, partly for doing my job well, mostly to keep my mouth shut.

I still work for the government, but now I ride a desk, barely tolerated by my boss, barely tolerating myself. My world is turned upside down when I am put on a task force investigating an assassination plot against the US President.

Nothing is as it seems, the enemy always seems to be one step ahead of us, and I must keep myself and those I care about alive long enough to get to the bottom of this conspiracy.

The clock is ticking, the body count is mounting, and the assassins never stop coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Red Eagle (Special Agent Dylan Kane Thrillers Book 10) *




  








FROM AWARD WINNING USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY

THEY TOOK HIS FRIEND.
THAT WAS THEIR FIRST MISTAKE.

When CIA Special Agent Dylan Kane’s handler is kidnapped in a brazen attack, his team leaps into action to track down those behind the abduction.

And they have only one clue. Her final words, shouted as she was taken, and whispered by their boss as he lay dying.

Red Eagle.

However, the moment they begin the investigation, armed guards arrive at the operations center deep in the heart of CIA Headquarters at Langley, locking them down.

And the reason for the lockdown is not only shocking, but the implications terrifying, sending Kane on a desperate mission to not only rescue his handler and friend, but to prevent the knowledge she possesses that in the wrong hands could start World War III.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Neurogastronomy: How the Brain Creates Flavor and Why It Matters*




  








“A personal yet magisterial account of the new brain-based approach to flavor perception . . . [a] panoramic view of science, culture, and behavior.”—Avery Gilbert, author of What the Nose Knows

Leading neuroscientist Gordon M. Shepherd embarks on a paradigm-shifting trip through the “human brain flavor system,” laying the foundations for a new scientific field: neurogastronomy. Challenging the belief that the sense of smell diminished during human evolution, Shepherd argues that this sense, which constitutes the main component of flavor, is far more powerful and essential than previously believed.

Shepherd begins Neurogastronomy with the mechanics of smell, particularly the way it stimulates the nose from the back of the mouth. As we eat, the brain conceptualizes smells as spatial patterns, and from these and the other senses it constructs the perception of flavor. Shepherd then considers the impact of the flavor system on contemporary social, behavioral, and medical issues. He analyzes flavor’s engagement with the brain regions that control emotion, food preferences, and cravings, and he even devotes a section to food’s role in drug addiction and, building on Marcel Proust’s iconic tale of the madeleine, its ability to evoke deep memories. 

Shepherd connects his research to trends in nutrition, dieting, and obesity, especially the challenges that many face in eating healthily. He concludes with human perceptions of smell and flavor and their relationship to the neural basis of consciousness. Everyone from casual diners and ardent foodies to wine critics, chefs, scholars, and researchers will delight in Shepherd’s fascinating, scientific-gastronomic adventures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Inside Jokes: Using Humor to Reverse-Engineer the Mind *




  








An evolutionary and cognitive account of the science behind why we crack up—“one of the most complex and sophisticated humor theories ever presented” (Evolutionary Psychology).

Some things are funny—jokes, puns, sitcoms, Charlie Chaplin, The Far Side, Malvolio with his yellow garters crossed—but why? Why does humor exist in the first place? Why do we spend so much of our time passing on amusing anecdotes, making wisecracks, watching The Simpsons?

In Inside Jokes, Matthew Hurley, Daniel Dennett, and Reginald Adams offer an evolutionary and cognitive perspective. Humor, they propose, evolved out of a computational problem that arose when our long-ago ancestors were furnished with open-ended thinking. Mother Nature—aka natural selection—cannot just order the brain to find and fix all our time-pressured misleaps and near-misses. She has to bribe the brain with pleasure. So we find them funny. This wired-in source of pleasure has been tickled relentlessly by humorists over the centuries, and we have become addicted to the endogenous mind candy that is humor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*First Ladies: Presidential Historians on the Lives of 45 Iconic American Women *




  








A look inside the personal life of every first lady in American history, based on original interviews with major historians

C-SPAN's yearlong history series, First Ladies: Influence and Image, featured interviews with more than fifty preeminent historians and biographers. In this informative book, these experts paint intimate portraits of all forty-five first ladies -- their lives, ambitions, and unique partnerships with their presidential spouses. Susan Swain and the C-SPAN team elicit the details that made these women who they were: how Martha Washington intentionally set the standards followed by first ladies for the next century; how Edith Wilson was complicit in the cover-up when President Wilson became incapacitated after a stroke; and how Mamie Eisenhower used the new medium of television to reinforce her, and her husband's, positive public images.

This book provides an up-close historical look at these fascinating women who survived the scrutiny of the White House, sometimes at great personal cost, while supporting their families and famous husbands -- and sometimes changing history. Complete with illustrations and essential biographical details, it is an illuminating, entertaining, and ultimately inspiring read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Don't Give an Inch: The Second Day at Gettysburg, July 2, 1863—From Little Round Top to Cemetery Ridge (Emerging Civil War Series) *




  






This vividly detailed Civil War history reveals many of the incredible true stories behind the legendary sites of the Gettysburg battlefield.

Having unexpectedly been thrust into command of the Army of the Potomac only three days earlier, General George Gordon Meade was caught by a much harsher surprise when the Confederate Army of North Virginia launched a bold invasion northward. Outside the small college town of Gettysburg, the lead elements of Meade’s army were suddenly under attack. By nightfall, they were forced to take a lodgment on high ground south of town. There, they fortified—and waited. “Don’t give an inch, boys!” one Federal commander told his men.

The next day, July 2, 1863, would be one of the Civil War’s bloodiest. With names that have become legendary—Little Round Top, Devil’s Den, the Peach Orchard, the Wheatfield, Culp’s Hill—the second day at Gettysburg encompasses some of the best-known engagements of the Civil War. Yet those same stories have also become shrouded in mythology and misunderstanding. In Don’t Give an Inch, Emerging Civil War historians Chris Mackowski and Daniel T. Davis peel back the layers to share the real and often-overlooked stories of that fateful summer day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Admiral Halsey's Story *


  








Fleet Admiral Halsey was attending a reception in 1946 when a woman broke through the crowd around him, grasped his hand, and cried, “I feel as if I were touching the hand of God!”

On the day that Pearl Harbor was attacked, William Frederick Halsey, Jr., was a vice admiral with the signal number 41. He had won the Navy Cross in World War I and also held the Mexican Service Medal and the Victory Medal with Destroyer Clasp. In addition, Greece had given him the Order of the Redeemer, and Chile, the Al Merito, Primera Classe. His vice admiral’s stripes and his long years of diversified service had made him well known in the Navy, but although he was listed in “Who’s Who,” as are all naval officers above captains, few civilians had heard his name.

By the time of the reception, five years later, he had become not only the most famous man in the United States Navy but the most famous living naval man in the world. He had jumped from the obscure pages of the “Navy Register” to the front pages of the world’s newspapers, and from there into the pages of history.

He had been promoted two grades, his signal number was 7, and his five decorations had increased to twenty-four...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Coral Sea 1942: Turning the Tide*




  








In May 1942, the Americans discovered the Japanese planned to take Port Moresby in New Guinea.

After suffering a devastating series of setbacks after Pearl Harbour, it was vital that US forces prevent another loss. Admiral Frank Fletcher was dispatched with two navy task forces and an Australian-US cruiser with orders to destroy the Japanese invasion force. This thrilling book by acclaimed historian Richard Freeman tells the dramatic story of that conflict.

Spread over four days, The Battle of Coral Sea was the first air-sea battle in history. With both sides initially only able to attack each other’s light carriers, Fletcher finally found his real prey on the final day of the battle: the invasion fleet of Shōkaku and Zuikaku. Meanwhile the Japanese carrier planes mounted attack after attack on the Yorktown and Lexington. Ultimately, though Japan may have won the battle, it was an American triumph. Coral Sea 1942 is a brilliantly concise and insightful guide to one of the greatest naval battles of the 20th century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Glider Pilots at Arnhem*




  







The fierce struggle between the British 1st Airborne Division and the superior German forces in and around Arnhem is well documented. This book tells of the role played in the battle for Oosterbeek and the bridge at Arnhem itself by the men of the Glider Pilot Regiment (GPR). These men were already experienced soldiers who volunteered to join the airborne forces and take the fight to the Germans in a totally new regiment.

The men of the GPR were predominantly SNCOs trained to fly wooden assault gliders into occupied territory. Once on the ground they were expected to go into battle with the troops they had delivered onto the Landing Zone. During the Arnhem operation they were involved in the initial defense of the LZs, before fighting house to house leading mixed groups of infantrymen, engineers and medics. In so doing they suffered extensive losses from which the Regiment never fully recovered. This book tells their story in their own words from the moment they landed on Dutch soil through the fierce fighting all around the ever shrinking perimeter until the survivors of the GPR proudly marked the route out for the battered survivors of 1st Airborne Division as they escaped over the Rhine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fighting for Hope: African American Troops of the 93rd Infantry Division in World War II and Postwar America (War/Society/Culture) *




  








“A rigorously researched, richly etched re-creation of the formation of the all-black Ninety-third Infantry Division, which fought in the Pacific theater.” —Journal of American History

This fascinating history shows how African-American military men and women seized their dignity through barracks culture and community politics during and after World War II.

Drawing on oral testimony, unpublished correspondence, archival records, memoirs, and diaries, Robert F. Jefferson explores the curious contradiction of war-effort idealism and entrenched discrimination through the experiences of the 93rd Infantry Division. Led by white officers and presumably unable to fight—and with the army taking great pains to regulate contact between black soldiers and local women—the division was largely relegated to support roles during the advance on the Philippines, seeing action only later in the war when U.S. officials found it unavoidable.

Jefferson discusses racial policy within the War Department, examines the lives and morale of black GIs and their families, documents the debate over the deployment of black troops, and focuses on how the soldiers’ wartime experiences reshaped their perspectives on race and citizenship in America. He finds in these men and their families incredible resilience in the face of racism at war and at home and shows how their hopes for the future provided a blueprint for America’s postwar civil rights struggles.

Integrating social history and civil rights movement studies, Fighting for Hope examines the ways in which political meaning and identity were reflected in the aspirations of these black GIs and their role in transforming the face of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The War of the Gun Boats *




  








This WWII naval history chronicles the development of small fighting boats as well as the evolution of their tactics and coastal warfare operations.

Small, fast and highly maneuverable, gunboats and motor torpedo boats were a vital part of naval combat through the Second World War. Every major naval power built their own versions: The Germans had Schnellboote, the Royal Navy had MTBs and MGBs, and the Americans had PT boats. With their daring night raids and close-range battles, they displayed the buccaneering spirit of an earlier age.

These small boats fought in coastal waters across the globe, from the narrow waters of the English Channel to the stormy North Sea; in the Mediterranean off the coasts of North Africa and Italy and among the islands of the Aegean; across the Pacific from Pearl Harbor to Leyte Gulf; in Hong Kong and Singapore; and off Burma's Arakan coast.

In The War of the Gun Boats, historian Bryan Cooper traces the development of these craft, beginning with their limited use in the First World War and the fast motorboats designed to break water speed records in the 1930s. Cooper then details their widespread implementation during the Second World War and the development of their own form of naval warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Air Battle of the Ruhr: The RAF Offensive March–July 1943 *




  







First published to acclaim in 1992, this book deals with the exploits of Bomber Command during their offensive against German Industry in the Ruhr during World War II. The author begins by describing the role of Bomber Command and goes on to define the Ruhr area and its great importance in terms of industrial output to the Germans. The author provides the statistics for bombers dispatched, the number, which actually got to the targets and those, which never made it for one reason or another. Air Battle of the Ruhr is a complete overview of a major aspect of the air war against mainland Germany a subject that has rarely been dealt with in such depth. This book fills in an important gap in the history of the Royal Air Force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Beyond the Dams to the Tirpitz: The Later Operations of the 617 Squadron *




  







First published to acclaim in 1983, this book is set to impact upon the book-buying public, eager for accounts of this period of World War history. Relaying the later operations of 617 Squadron, this book steers away from typical accounts of the group, which dwell on this predominant feature of their service history.

617 Squadron carried some of the most outstanding exploits of the air war out, after they had executed their famous Dam's Raid in May 1943. These included special low-flying attacks on canals, factories, rocket sites, viaducts, and, of course, the attack on the German battleship Tirpitz. The standard set to serve in 617 Squadron is shown in the success of such operations. They were led firstly by Wing Commander Bruce Gibson, who set this standard, followed by Squadron Leader Mick Martin, and the incomparable Wing Commander Leonard Cheshire, who developed the accuracy of marking and bombing to a very high degree. He in turn was succeeded by Wing Commander Willie Tait who led all three attacks on the Tirpitz, and from then on was known as 'Tirpitz' Tait.

All the leaders of the Squadron were outstanding airmen, each having more than a hundred operations to his credit. This book is a timely reminder that there was a lot more to the Squadron's history than their exploits on the Dams.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Air Gunner: The Men who Manned the Turrets *




  







There have been several books published about the wartime experiences of individual air gunners but there is no general history of Air Gunners, their equipment, training or service in the various RAF Commands in which they served. This book explains in great detail how and why the trade of air gunner was developed at the outset of World War II. Chapters include the history of the guns and turrets, the famous gunners, outstanding bravery during major raids, flying with Coastal Command, Bomber Command and overseas operations.

It also includes the history of Air Gunners who became prisoners of war, outstanding bravery awards and American air gunners such as *Clark Gable, John Huston and Charlton Heston*. It includes many first-hand accounts of wartime combat as seen from the gun turret in the heat of battle. Air Gunners, tail-end Charleys in particular, have always been popular wartime heroes as they flew in their isolated positions protecting their aircraft from enemy fighter attack in the skies over war torn Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/18/22.

Currently $2.

*The Hundred Years' War on Palestine: A History of Settler Colonialism and Resistance, 1917–2017 *




  








A landmark history of one hundred years of war waged against the Palestinians from the foremost US historian of the Middle East, told through pivotal events and family history

In 1899, Yusuf Diya al-Khalidi, mayor of Jerusalem, alarmed by the Zionist call to create a Jewish national home in Palestine, wrote a letter aimed at Theodore Herzl: the country had an indigenous people who would not easily accept their own displacement. He warned of the perils ahead, ending his note, “in the name of God, let Palestine be left alone.” Thus Rashid Khalidi, al-Khalidi’s great-great-nephew, begins this sweeping history, the first general account of the conflict told from an explicitly Palestinian perspective.

Drawing on a wealth of untapped archival materials and the reports of generations of family members—mayors, judges, scholars, diplomats, and journalists—The Hundred Years' War on Palestine upends accepted interpretations of the conflict, which tend, at best, to describe a tragic clash between two peoples with claims to the same territory. Instead, Khalidi traces a hundred years of colonial war on the Palestinians, waged first by the Zionist movement and then Israel, but backed by Britain and the United States, the great powers of the age. He highlights the key episodes in this colonial campaign, from the 1917 Balfour Declaration to the destruction of Palestine in 1948, from Israel’s 1982 invasion of Lebanon to the endless and futile peace process.

Original, authoritative, and important, The Hundred Years' War on Palestine is not a chronicle of victimization, nor does it whitewash the mistakes of Palestinian leaders or deny the emergence of national movements on both sides. In reevaluating the forces arrayed against the Palestinians, it offers an illuminating new view of a conflict that continues to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/19/22.

Currently $2.

*The Alien Years *




  








When aliens invade, a generations-long struggle begins against an impenetrable enemy in this sci-fi epic from the Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author.

The Entities have arrived on Earth, fifteen feet tall with impenetrable defenses and inscrutable motives. As conquerors, they have no demands, no explanations, simply harsh consequences should they be challenged. Releasing a plague and plunging the world into a new Dark Age, the Entities seem unbeatable. But, one family at least—the Carmichael clan led by Colonel Anson Carmichael—will never give up the resistance.

THE ALIEN YEARS is an epic story told over multiple generations by master of thoughtful science fiction Robert Silverberg. Can ideas of freedom survive in the face of an overwhelmingly powerful enemy? “A remarkable study of human endurance and patience that belongs in most SF collections.” —The Library Journal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Viridian Skies (Rim Jumper Book 2)*




  








A journey into the depths of madness.

After several months of training his new apprentice, Kole Anwynn is talked into visiting the Viridia system. A rare celestial event will bring three days of scintillating light shows to the inhabited portions of the main planet, and Neela is eager to attend the festival filled with music, food, and fun that will celebrate the stunning eclipse.

In order to convince him, Neela lines up a quick job they can handle before the festival starts. An archaeologist eager to explore Ancient ruins on the planet is looking for escorts. Kole soon learns that an old rival is escorting a competing party toward the ruins, led by one of the few people to enter them and come out alive. Those few survivors are whispered to have been driven insane by the experience, and Kole is desperate to keep himself and Neela far away from those dangers.

Under the green light of the shimmering auroras that fill the sky during the three day eclipse, Kole and Neela face their greatest test.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Bouquet of Viscera *




  








An overzealous vigilante, who sees her victims' auras, finds herself in a very uncomfortable situation. A young woman, injected with a microchip in a futuristic America, develops unusual and grisly cravings. Four high school graduates end up on the menu of a giant, mutant sea creature. Diary entries share shocking and disturbing confessions...but who is the author?

Bridgett Nelson, a fresh new talent in the world of horror, makes her debut with this short fiction collection containing these stories and more! These gory tales of revenge and retribution are sure to terrify and delight readers in equal measure.

Before opening the pages of A BOUQUET OF VISCERA, be sure to take a deep, calming breath. Because these nightmare scenarios, and many others, are lurking under the covers and waiting just for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Witch of the Federation Boxed Set One: Books 1-8 (Witch of the Federation Boxed Sets Book 1) *




  








The future has amazing technology. Our alien allies have magic. Together, we are building a training system to teach the best of humanity to go to the stars.

But the training is monumentally expensive.

Stephanie Morgana is a genius, she just doesn't know it.

Join her on the first half of her adventures with this 8-book boxed set!

---

The Artificial Intelligence which runs the Virtual World is charged with testing Stephanie, a task it has never performed before.

The Earth and their allies, may never be the same again.

Will Stephanie pass the test and be moved to the advanced preparatory schools, or will the system miss her? Will the AI be able to judge a human's potential in an area where it has no existing test data to compare?

Included in this boxed set:


Discovering Morgana
Hiring Morgana
Pursuing Morgana
Morgana Enraged
No Rest For The Wicked
A Test of Character
Becoming the Talon
Badge of the Inquisitor


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Witch of the Federation Boxed Set Two: Books 9-16 (Witch of the Federation Boxed Sets Book 2) *




  








The Telorans have arrived, and people in the Federation are going to die.

Vishlog is working to understand the Morgana group, and just what he has “volunteered” to be part of.

Hopefully, he won't die before he learns.

The Witch of the Federation has matured, and she has learned how to be a bit more aggressive. She chooses to use this new strength...to go on a date.

Join her on the second half of her adventures with this 8-book boxed set!

---

Will Todd be able to handle the new Stephanie, or will even the Toddster succumb to fear when and if the Morgana reveals herself?

Stephanie and her team need a break, but the Federal Navy comes to Elizabeth, hat in hand, to ask for a favor.

Unfortunately, it requires the team to go active earlier than they should. Will they accept?

Will Stephanie's team be able to defend the Federation?

She is a MORGANA. There are no other alternatives, no matter the risk to her and her team.

Included in this boxed set:


New Alliances
No More Options
Wrong Enemy To Hunt
The Shark In The Deep Dark
The Leviathan Comes Online
Rise of the Witch
An Enemy Uncovered
The Final Solution


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.


*American Rule: How a Nation Conquered the World but Failed Its People *




  








From writer and political analyst Jared Yates Sexton comes an eye-opening journey through American history that unearths and debunks the myths we've always told ourselves. 

Recent years have brought a reckoning in America. As rampant political corruption, stark inequality, and violent bigotry have come to the fore, many have faced two vital questions: How did we get here? And how do we move forward?

An honest look at the past—and how it’s been covered up—is the only way to find the answers. Americans in power have abused and subjugated others since the nation’s very beginning, and myths of America’s unique goodness have both enabled that injustice and buried the truth for generations. In American Rule, Jared Yates Sexton blends deep research with stunning storytelling, digging into each era of growth and change that led us here—and laying bare the foundational myths at the heart of the American imagination.

Stirring, unequivocal, and impossible to put down, American Rule tells the truth about what this nation has always been—and challenges us to forge a new path.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*St. Marks Is Dead: The Many Lives of America's Hippest Street: The Many Lives of America’s Hippest Street*




  








A New York Times Editors' Choice


A vibrant narrative history of three hallowed Manhattan blocks—the epicenter of American cool.

St. Marks Place in New York City has spawned countless artistic and political movements. Here Frank O’Hara caroused, Emma Goldman plotted, and the Velvet Underground wailed. But every generation of miscreant denizens believes that their era, and no other, marked the street’s apex. This idiosyncratic work of reportage tells the many layered history of the street—from its beginnings as Colonial Dutch Director-General Peter Stuyvesant’s pear orchard to today’s hipster playground—organized around those pivotal moments when critics declared “St. Marks is dead.”

In a narrative enriched by hundreds of interviews and dozens of rare images, St. Marks native Ada Calhoun profiles iconic characters from W. H. Auden to Abbie Hoffman, from Keith Haring to the Beastie Boys, among many others. She argues that St. Marks has variously been an elite address, an immigrants’ haven, a mafia warzone, a hippie paradise, and a backdrop to the film Kids—but it has always been a place that outsiders call home. This idiosyncratic work offers a bold new perspective on gentrification, urban nostalgia, and the evolution of a community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Recessional: A Novel *




  







In this remarkable novel, Pulitzer Prize–winning author James A. Michener draws on his unparalleled gift for storytelling, his deep understanding of American society, and his own life experiences to illuminate the challenges of aging and the folly of youth. As the new director of a Florida retirement home known as the Palms, Andy Zorn suffers no shortage of loving support from his “elders,” a group of five passionate, outspoken residents. Still, Andy’s shortcomings tear him apart. But when he meets an extraordinary young woman who has been forced to rebuild her life after suffering crippling injuries, he finds himself falling in love. And with a few gentle jabs from his more mature friends, he discovers a wonderful new purpose in life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*An Appetite For Murder: A Key West Food Critic Mystery *




  







Hayley Snow's life always revolved around food. But when she applies to be a food critic for a Key West style magazine, she discovers that her new boss would be Kristen Faulkner-the woman Hayley caught in bed with her boyfriend! Hayley thinks things are as bad as they can get-until the police pull her in as a suspect in Kristen's murder. Kristen was killed by a poisoned key lime pie. Now Hayley must find out who used meringue to murder before she takes all the blame.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Uncle John's True Crime: A Classic Collection of Crooks, Cops, and Capers *




  








A collection of strange-but-true crime tales featuring cops, lawyers, and some very unusual suspects . . .

The fact-finding folks at Bathroom Readers’ Institute have rounded up the best cops-and-robber articles we’ve ever done, plus a rogues’ gallery of new offenders. You’ll read about dumb crooks and criminal masterminds, mafia henchmen and low-level goons, ancient warriors and Old West gunslingers, crazed cops and jovial judges, and even a few loony lawyers and crooked Wall Street types. Find out about . . .


New York City’s “Mad Bomber”
The Biddle Brothers and the Queen of the Jail
Law and Order: Special Pants Unit
Dopes who hide their dope in the strangest places
America’s first private eye
NASCAR’s bootlegging beginnings
The real pirates of the Caribbean
Why CSI makes the cops’ job even harder
Billy the Kid and other outlaws who died with their boots on
George Luger, Samuel Colt, and other fathers of guns
The greatest train robberies
Arrested for farting
And much more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Toxic Rage: A Tale of Murder in Tucson *




  








An eye-opening account of the shocking murder that has been featured on 48 Hours, Forensic Files, and Investigation Discovery’s Killing Time.

Brian Stidham fell in love with Tucson, Arizona, the minute he came to town. A young and talented eye surgeon, he accepted a job with an established eye surgeon to take over his pediatric patients.

“It’s a beautiful place,” Stidham told a friend. “I can live right there by the mountains and go hiking. It’s a great deal for me there. The partner I’ll be working with is ultracool. He’s giving me the keys to the kingdom.”

Brad Schwartz, the doctor who hired Brian, was ambitious and possessed surgical skills few others had. But he was a troubled man.

Within a year of Stidham’s arrival in Tucson, the medical relationship would be severed by Schwartz’s personal troubles. Stidham broke away to start his own practice. Rumors abounded within the medical community that Schwartz was incensed and considered the departure a betrayal. His rage grew, even driving a wedge between him and his fiancée, Lourdes Lopez, a former prosecutor.

Three years after Stidham moved to Tucson, his life ended in an empty, darkened parking lot. But who would murder such a nice man in such a violent manner? Lourdes, who had witnessed Schwartz’s toxic rage toward his former partner, feared she knew. But would her suspicions be enough to catch the killer? Find out in Toxic Rage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*That Night: A Novel *




  








As a teenager, Toni Murphy had a life full of typical adolescent complications: a boyfriend she adored, a younger sister she couldn't relate to, a strained relationship with her parents, and classmates who seemed hell-bent on making her life miserable. Things weren't easy, but Toni could never have predicted how horrific they would become until her younger sister was brutally murdered one summer night.

Toni and her boyfriend, Ryan, were convicted of the murder and sent to prison.

Now thirty-four, Toni, is out on parole and back in her hometown, struggling to adjust to a new life on the outside. Prison changed her, hardened her, and she's doing everything in her power to avoid violating her parole and going back. This means having absolutely no contact with Ryan, avoiding fellow parolees looking to pick fights, and steering clear of trouble in all its forms. But nothing is making that easy—not Ryan, who is convinced he can figure out the truth; not her mother, who doubts Toni's innocence; and certainly not the group of women who made Toni's life hell in high school and may have darker secrets than anyone realizes. No matter how hard she tries, ignoring her old life to start a new one is impossible. Before Toni can truly move on, she must risk everything to find out what really happened that night.But in That Night by Chevy Stevens, the truth might be the most terrifying thing of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Rattlesnake Convention (A Sheriff Ben Stillman Western) *




  








A High-Powered, Action-Packed Western Novella Featuring Sheriff Ben Stillman...

Ben Stillman is on his way back to his hometown of Clantick after chasing illegal whiskey peddlers. He’s eager to be back in his warm home with his wife and young child. But when he runs into a saloon owner who’s been robbed, his best doxie killed, the sheriff of Hill County finds himself on the trail of two young thieving killers, with a hard winter storm bearing down.

The saloon owner himself, John Stock, rides along with Stillman. Stock isn’t much help. He’s a loudmouthed drunk, and he ends up getting his horse shot out from under him.

Still, he and Stillman plod deep into the Missouri Breaks, on the trail of the two doxie-killing thieves. Their trail leads them to Perdition Bend—a notorious outlaw hideout. There, surrounded by wooly-eyed outlaws with itchy trigger fingers, Stillman feels like the lone jackrabbit at a rattlesnake convention...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Operation Zulu: A Beta Force Comedy Thriller *




  








The fate of civilization rests on two blubbering idiots.

Their entire lives, they were passed over, unchosen, left out in the cold, unwanted.

All of that changed when they were selected to be a part of a top secret operation to stop a terrorist group from launching a deadly weapon.

With the lives of millions at stake, Zeke Marshall and Phoenix Underwood must track down the terrorists before it's too late. But things aren't entirely as they seem.

Follow these hilarious characters on the most dangerous adventure of their lives in the episode in a groundbreaking comedy series by USA Today bestseller Ernest Dempsey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*London Calling: A Beta Force Comedy Thriller *




  








The world's most dangerous cyber criminal is about to unleash a virus that will collapse the way of life for billions of people.

The only thing that stands between us and global anarchy are two guys who have almost no clue what they're doing.

Now Zeke Marshall and his partner Phoenix Underwood must find this cyber terrorist before it's too late.

Journey through the mean streets of London and beyond in this hilarious and thrilling sequel in the new action & adventure series that's taking the world by storm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Sneaky Uses for Everyday Things: How to Turn a Penny into a Radio, Make a Flood Alarm with an Aspirin, Change Milk into Plastic, Extract Water and Electricity ... and Other Amazing Feats*




  







Do you know how to make something that can tell whether the $20 bill in your wallet is a fake? Or how to generate battery power with simple household items? Or how to create your own home security system?

Science-savvy author Cy Tymony does. More than a simple do-it-yourself guide, this quirky collection uses run-of-the-mill household items and easy-to-follow instructions to build useful devices that are sure to amaze friends and family alike!

A favorite reference tool for 16 years, this new revised edition is better equipped than ever as a practical tool to build useful devices and a resource guide for the next generation of makers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Darwin's Doubt: The Explosive Origin of Animal Life and the Case for Intelligent Design *




  








When Charles Darwin finished The Origin of Species, he thought that he had explained every clue, but one. Though his theory could explain many facts, Darwin knew that there was a significant event in the history of life that his theory did not explain. During this event, the “Cambrian explosion,” many animals suddenly appeared in the fossil record without apparent ancestors in earlier layers of rock. 

In Darwin’s Doubt, Stephen C. Meyer tells the story of the mystery surrounding this explosion of animal life—a mystery that has intensified, not only because the expected ancestors of these animals have not been found, but because scientists have learned more about what it takes to construct an animal. During the last half century, biologists have come to appreciate the central importance of biological information—stored in DNA and elsewhere in cells—to building animal forms.

Expanding on the compelling case he presented in his last book, Signature in the Cell, Meyer argues that the origin of this information, as well as other mysterious features of the Cambrian event, are best explained by intelligent design, rather than purely undirected evolutionary processes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bruneval (Battleground French Coast)*




  







The Bruneval Raid, launched against a German radar installation on the French coast in February 1942, was unique: it was one of the first fully combined operations put together by HQ Combined Operations under Mountbatten; for the first time a unit of the newly formed British Parachute Regiment went into action; it was the only raid carried out purely to satisfy the needs of scientific intelligence. It was highly successful and the results achieved were out of all proportion to the resources committed.

This book covers the development of radar, the search for German radar in the Second World War, the discovery of Wurzburg radar at Bruneval, the planning and preparations for the audacious raid, its highly successful execution and the aftermath. There is a wealth of colorful characters involved, from world-class scientists, outstanding reconnaissance pilots, Resistance agents, famous sailors, soldiers and airmen, an escaped German Jew and, most importantly, a vast number of ordinary people involved doing extraordinary things to win the war against Hitler's Germany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Brothers Down: Pearl Harbor and the Fate of the Many Brothers Aboard the USS Arizona *




  








A deeply personal and never-before-told account of one of America's darkest days, from the bestselling author of The Admirals and MacArthur at War.

The surprise attack at Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941 remains one of the most traumatic events in American history. America's battleship fleet was crippled, thousands of lives were lost, and the United States was propelled into a world war. Few realize that aboard the iconic, ill-fated USS Arizona were an incredible seventy-nine blood relatives. Tragically, in an era when family members serving together was an accepted, even encouraged, practice, sixty-three of the Arizona's 1,177 dead turned out to be brothers.

In Brothers Down, acclaimed historian Walter R. Borneman returns to that critical week of December, masterfully guiding us on an unforgettable journey of sacrifice and heroism, all told through the lives of these brothers and their fateful experience on the Arizona. Weaving in the heartbreaking stories of the parents, wives, and sweethearts who wrote to and worried about these men, Borneman draws from a treasure trove of unpublished source material to bring to vivid life the minor decisions that became a matter of life or death when the bombs began to fall. More than just an account of familial bonds and national heartbreak, what emerges promises to define a turning point in American military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/19/22.

Currently $2.

*On to Stalingrad: Operation Winter Thunderstorm and the attempt to relieve Sixth Army, December 1942 (Die Wehrmacht im Kampf) *




  







In late November 1942, Soviet forces surrounded General Friedrich Paulus’ Sixth Army in a pocket at the Russian city of Stalingrad. In response the Germans planned a relief operation, Operation Winter Thunderstorm, intended to break through the Soviet forces and open the pocket, releasing the encircled units. The 6th Panzer Division was the spearhead of the German relief force. The attack started on 12 December 1942 and was aborted on 23 December after heavy Soviet counterattacks. This failure sealed the fate of the German Sixth Army in Stalingrad.

This account of the operation was first published in German in 1956, written by the well-respected military historian and retired German officer, Horst Scheibert who was a tank commander in 6th Panzer Division during the attempt. Utilizing many excerpts from war diaries, and telegrams sent during operations, it is a unique account of the entire operation from the situation in mid-November through the two German offensives, the Soviet counteroffensive and ongoing fighting until early January. This book includes 16 maps from the original edition and is the first English translation of this important German account.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/20/22.

Currently $2.

*Floating Worlds *




  








In the far future, an Earth-born woman must negotiate with a fearsome mutant race: “On a par with Ursula LeGuin or Arthur C. Clarke” (Chicago Tribune).

Two thousand years into the future, runaway pollution has made the earth uninhabitable except in giant biodomes. The society is an anarchy, with disputes mediated through the Machiavellian Committee for the Revolution. Mars, Venus, and the moon support flourishing colonies of various political stripes. On the fringes of the solar system, in the gas planets, a strange, new, violent kind of human has evolved. In this unstable system, the anarchist Paula Mendoza, an agent of the Committee, works to make peace and ultimately protect her people in a catastrophic clash of worlds that destroys the order she knows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Headspace *




  








An alien game show. A deadly challenge. The fate of the world is on Astra’s shoulders.

Twenty-five-year-old Astra Ching has never sought the spotlight. So when a mysterious black orb appears with a challenge for Earth and selects her to compete in its strange—and very public—game, she’s not pleased to find herself a sudden superstar.

The rules are bewildering, and there are no second chances for losers. Yet while Astra fights to stay alive and save the world from imminent destruction, the people of Earth are more interested in tabloids and gossip, like whether or not she’s engaging in a scandalous love affair with a fellow contestant . . . or the mysterious alien known only as Eleven.

In her struggle to survive, Astra forms tentative alliances with a handful of trustworthy friends. But as the global gossip seeps into the game and contestants are eliminated with each round, Astra’s celebrity threatens to become infamy and the line between friend and foe blurs.

Will she emerge from the arena a hero, or just another headline?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.


*Crownchasers *




  








A deadly race across 1,001 planets will determine more than just the fate of the empire.

This explosive first book in a duology jam-packed with tension and thrills is perfect for fans of The Hunger Games, Aurora Rising, and Three Dark Crowns.

Alyssa Farshot has spent her whole life trying to outrun her family legacy, even leaving behind the Kingship and her uncle, the emperor, for a life of exploring.

But when her dying uncle announces a crownchase—a search for the royal seal hidden in the empire that will determine the next ruler—Alyssa is thrust into her greatest, most dangerous adventure yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Prayer for the Crown-Shy: A Monk and Robot Book (Monk & Robot 2)*




  








A USA Today Bestseller!

“Tender and healing... I’m prescribing a preorder to anyone who has ever felt lost. Stunning, kind, necessary.” —Sarah Gailey on book 1: A Psalm for the Wild-Built

A Prayer for the Crown-Shy is a story of kindness and love from one of the foremost practitioners of hopeful SF.

After touring the rural areas of Panga, Sibling Dex (a Tea Monk of some renown) and Mosscap (a robot sent on a quest to determine what humanity really needs) turn their attention to the villages and cities of the little moon they call home.

They hope to find the answers they seek, while making new friends, learning new concepts, and experiencing the entropic nature of the universe.

Becky Chambers's new series continues to ask: in a world where people have what they want, does having more even matter?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*PAGASA: This is the Future of War (Future War Book 6) *




  








China moves to take over Pagasa Island in the South China Sea, putting it on a collision course with the USA that very quickly takes the region to the brink of total war. Set in an all-too-possible future, PAGASA is 'a whirlwind of a novel' that follows the lives of ordinary men and women facing extraordinary peril, on all sides of the conflict.
On Pagasa, Philippine Seabee Captain, Heraldo Bezerra, and his small force of combat engineers come under attack from Chinese Coast Guard frigates and commandos of the elite Jiaolong special forces.

In Hong Kong, pilot Karen 'Bunny' O'Hare signs on to act as an aerial bodyguard for US flagged merchant marine vessel, the White Star Orion, which is shipping vital materials to PAGASA to help the Philippine Government fortify the island.

In the Celebes Sea east of the Philippines, Captain of the Constellation class frigate, USS Congress, races to rendezvous with the White Star convoy, knowing he is sailing his ship into the eye of an approaching storm.

At Batu Bay in Brunei, maritime militia leader Abdul Ibrahim, receives a visit from a Chinese client bearing heavy calibre gifts and a simple request: sink the Orion.

And high in the skies over PAGASA, China Southern Command Special Aircraft Squadron leader, Li Chen, takes China's untried Zhi Shen J-16 fighter into combat with US stealth drones, to fight for the control of the seas first sailed by her ancestors during the Han dynasty in 210 BC.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.


*DMZ: This is the Future of War (Future War Book 7) *




  








Can a single ordinary person change the course of history?

The Future War series takes on one of the most likely superpower confrontations of coming years. As a nuclear weapon is detonated over South Korean territory in the Sea of Japan, six protagonists hold the fate of the Korean Peninsula in their hands. Their decisions could see North and South Korea reunited at last, or send the world spiraling into nuclear armageddon.

As the North and South Korean leaders sit down to ink a new Peace Accord at Panmujom Peace Village, aggressor pilot, Lieutenant Karen 'Bunny' O'Hare is training South Korean pilots to fight against unmanned combat aircraft. Her unit is pulled into the new front line as North Korean fighters sweep in over the DMZ and bomb Panmunjom. Bunny's life hangs in the balance as events on the Korean Peninsula spin out of control.

In the Sea of Japan, commander of the fast expeditionary transport USS Cody, Lieutenant O'Shea Lomax, is headed out to rendezvous with an autonomous anti-submarine warfare vessel that has just set the record for the longest fully autonomous sea voyage by a US Navy warship. But no sooner is the rendezvous complete than Cody and its crew are witness to a North Korean nuclear attack at sea. The USS Cody is the wrong ship, in the wrong place, at exactly the wrong time, but can Cody and its drone find the North Korean submarine that fired the missiles, before it strikes again?

As the missiles fly, US Navy Chief Petty Officer, Ryan Kronk, is shot down over the DMZ and finds himself inside enemy territory with a North Korean patrol in pursuit. But accompanying Kronk's flight was a Shikaka White Bat drone - probably the most potent airborne weapons platform in the entire theater. If he can only work out how to fly it.

in the cockpit of his South Korean Boromae fighter, Lieutenant Hee-chan "Bounce” Son, prepares to undertake what will probably be the last mission of his career: an attack deep inside North Korean airspace, to plunge a bunker-busting bomb into the heart of the mountain that hides North Korea's nuclear weapons storage facility. He can't destroy it, but he's willing to give his life, just to buy his country even a few days breathing space to stave off nuclear destruction.

In the South Korean administrative capital of Sejong City, Special Agent Helen Lee of the Sth. Korean Presidential Security Service realizes that the protection detail she has been assigned to has a fanatical loyalty to their team leader and their protectee. But are what about their loyalty to the goal of Korean reunification?

And, at a secret location south of the DMZ, North Korean Guards Command detail leader, Captain Jong-chon Ri, has to fight off an attempt to assassinate his protectee, the Supreme Leader of North Korea. But when the force attacking him comprises both South AND North Korean troops, his first task is to work out who is friend, and who is foe. The answer to that question could determine the future of the entire Korean Peninsula.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Gathering (Horror in Small Towns) *




  








It was supposed to be a relaxing vacation in a small town. Now, they're on the run from religious fanatics.

When five friends are invited to a religious celebration in a small, isolated town, they are initially showered by the townsfolk with gifts and attention. As the days go by, however, it becomes clear that the community is not as innocuous as it initially presented itself. Mysterious, robed figures violently beat people who express different opinions, strange rituals take place in the church at night, and armed gunmen patrol the town perimeters – all under Prophet Martin’s orders.

What was supposed to be a relaxing trip for the outsiders turns into a struggle for survival, with the entire town zealously following Prophet Martin’s command – to find and kill the sinners.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lost Man of Bombay: The thrilling new mystery from the acclaimed author of Midnight at Malabar House (The Malabar House Series)*




  








THE THRILLING NEW MYSTERY FROM THE AWARD-WINNING AUTHOR OF MIDNIGHT AT MALABAR HOUSE


Bombay, 1950
When the body of a white man is found frozen in the Himalayan foothills near Dehra Dun, he is christened the Ice Man by the national media. Who is he? How long has he been there? Why was he killed?

As Inspector Persis Wadia and Metropolitan Police criminalist Archie Blackfinch investigate the case in Bombay, they uncover a trail left behind by the enigmatic Ice Man - a trail leading directly into the dark heart of conspiracy.

Meanwhile, two new murders grip the city. Is there a serial killer on the loose, targeting Europeans?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*KIDNAP ON THE MOORS an addictive crime thriller full of twists (Detective Joanna Piercy Murder Mysteries Book 4) *




  








MEET YOUR NEW FAVOURITE DETECTIVE. DI JOANNA PIERCY IS AN OUTSIDER IN A REMOTE STAFFORDSHIRE MOORLANDS TOWN.

Please note this book was previously published as And None Shall Sleep

A missing lawyer. A strangled nurse. A killer that DI Joanna Piercy must track down before they strike again.

Jonathan Selkirk is a ruthless, powerful lawyer. He thinks he’s untouchable. Until he receives a letter.

‘JONATHAN SELKIRK, MAKE YOUR WILL.’

It’s a threat.

Hours later, Selkirk is recovering in Leek Cottage Hospital from a suspected heart attack.

But the next morning his bed is empty. And there’s a trail of blood down the corridor. DI Joanna Piercy can’t believe Selkirk left under his own steam.

Then a body turns up in Gallows Wood. Pyjama-clad, hands bound, a bullet hole in the back of the neck.

And one of the nurses from the hospital is found strangled to death with her own nylon stocking.

With a ruthless killer in their midst, Piercy will be pushed to her limits to keep the town safe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*REVENGE ON THE MOORS an addictive crime thriller full of twists (Detective Joanna Piercy Murder Mysteries Book 9) *




  








MEET YOUR NEW FAVOURITE DETECTIVE. DI JOANNA PIERCY IS AN OUTSIDER IN A REMOTE STAFFORDSHIRE MOORLANDS TOWN.

Please note this book was previously published as Grave Stones.

Tanned and relaxed after a holiday in Spain, Detective Joanna Piercy is brought back to reality with a bump thanks to Staffordshire’s appalling weather — and another dead body.

It’s local Leek resident Kathleen Weston who makes the gruesome discovery. The smell is so bad she can’t hang her washing out.

Propped up against the boundary at the bottom of her garden sits Jakob Grimshaw. His head has been crushed with one of the loose stones from the wall.

It’s obvious this was no accident. Landowner Jakob Grimshaw made enemies of everyone around him.

But someone really wanted revenge to kill Grimshaw like this.

Detective Joanna Piercy must delve into a dark web of vicious family feuds and warring neighbours to uncover a brutal murderer before they strike again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*ALONE ON THE MOORS an addictive crime thriller full of twists (Detective Joanna Piercy Murder Mysteries Book 10) *




  








MEET YOUR NEW FAVOURITE DETECTIVE. DI JOANNA PIERCY IS AN OUTSIDER IN A REMOTE STAFFORDSHIRE MOORLANDS TOWN.

Please note this book was previously published as A Velvet Scream.

On a snowy December morning, fourteen-year-old Kayleigh Harrison is found bleeding and barely alive outside a nightclub in Leek. She was brutally attacked — and left to freeze to death in the snow.

Who did this to her? Kayleigh’s parents don’t seem to care, so it’s down to Detective Joanna Piercy to fight the girl’s corner.

Now there’s reports that another young woman has disappeared. Molly Carraway was supposed to be going away to university — she wouldn’t just vanish like this.

Then a body is found.

Someone is killing the young women of this Staffordshire Moorlands town. DI Piercy will not rest until she brings the killer to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Little White Lies (Georgiana Germaine Book 4) *




  








When a serial killer sweeps through the streets of Cambria, California, Georgiana Germaine gets swept up into a tangled web of deception and lies ...

After bidding farewell to the last guest of the night, Pippa Holliday checks on her four-year-old son, pours herself a glass of wine, and heads onto the deck for her nightly swim. As she begins to relax, her attention shifts to a shadow lurking next to the sliding glass door. A moment earlier, she could have sworn the shadow had moved.

Are her eyes playing tricks on her? Or is someone there with her, watching and waiting for the perfect opportunity to strike?

Little White Lies is the fourth book in the USA Today bestselling Georgiana Germaine mystery series. Grab your copy today and immerse yourself in this gripping, fast-paced mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Killing Rain *




  








Dark, Southern gothic tale of homicide detective Raven Burns, with a complicated past and a desperate case to solve. Black Girls Lit recommends the first book, A Killing Fire "to crime fiction and mystery lovers and fans of Ruth Ware and Gillian Flynn.”

“Full-bodied and dynamic characters carry this one along a mystery, tying a brutal past with a bloody present that will keep you guessing right up to the finale.” — Unnerving Magazine on Book 1 in the series.

After former homicide Raven Burns returns to Byrd’s Landing, Louisiana to begin a new life, she soon finds herself trapped by the old one when her nephew is kidnapped by a ruthless serial killer, and her foster brother becomes the main suspect. To make matters worse, she is being pursued by two men— one who wants to redeem her soul for the murder Raven felt she had no choice but to commit, and another who wants to lock her away forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Deal Goes Down *




  








A legendary, Edgar-Award winning writer returns, and so does his legendary detective, with a gripping thriller about marital discord, contract killing, off-piste skiing and the deep state...

Ex-private eye Tony Casella lives in the Catskill mountains, a lonely old tough guy whose body can no longer do what it once did. His wife and son are dead; his daughter barely talks to him; his bank is in the process of foreclosing on his home.

But a chance encounter with a rich young woman on a train changes everything. He is hired to take care of her superrich, sexual predator husband. That job leads to others and he joins a small start-up whose mission is to save women from abusive marriages. Provided their spouses are in the top 0.01%. It's a luxury service destined to make great profits.

Tony’s problems seem to be over, but are they? An old, angry associate is determined to get his cut of Tony’s earnings, murky government agents start to tail him, and when he is sent to the Austrian alps to kill a Russian oligarch and rescue his American wife, all hell breaks loose…

Packed with action The Deal Goes Down is an unforgettable portrait of a Lion in Winter who still has a few tricks up his sleeve, from a writer garlanded with awards and critical acclaim and whose novel American Hero was made into the classic film, Wag the Dog.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hard Way: A Jack Reacher Novel*




  








THE #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING JACK REACHER SERIES THAT INSPIRED TWO MAJOR MOTION PICTURES AND THE UPCOMING STREAMING SERIES REACHER

“The truth about Reacher gets better and better. . . . This series [is] utterly addictive.”—Janet Maslin, The New York Times

Jack Reacher was alone, the way he liked it, soaking up the hot, electric New York City night, watching a man cross the street to a parked Mercedes and drive it away. The car contained one million dollars in ransom money because Edward Lane, the man who paid it, would do anything to get his family back.

Lane runs a highly illegal soldiers-for-hire operation. He will use any tool to find his beautiful wife and child. And Jack Reacher is the best manhunter in the world.

On the trail of vicious kidnappers, Reacher learns the chilling secrets of his employer’s past . . . and of a horrific drama in the heart of a nasty little war. He knows that Edward Lane is hiding something. Something dirty. Something big. But Reacher also knows this: He’s already in way too deep to stop now. And if he has to do it the hard way, he will.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Asset (Spy Thriller Book 1) *




  








Montana, USA
When Lance Spector quit the CIA, he swore he was out for good. One more government lie and he would go off the deep end. They could find someone else to do their dirty work. As far as he was concerned, Washington, Langley, the Pentagon could all go to hell.

Yekaterinburg, Russia
A secret Russian expedition returns with a devastating new pathogen, harvested from the frozen corpses of mammoths. It's the biological super weapon they've been looking for, an apocalypse-level pathogen, a virus more deadly than anything ever to come out of a Russian lab. Something that will stop NATO and the Americans in their tracks.
A Biological Chernobyl.

Washington DC, USA
A mysterious vial, sealed in a titanium case, arrives at CIA headquarters. They have no idea who sent it, but it comes with a note.
"I will only speak to Lance Spector."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*The Splinter (Spy Thriller Book 5)*




  








Prague, Czech Republic
A Russian assassin is activated to kill seemingly unconnected female staffers at the US embassy. What emerges is a plot as complex as it is terrifying. Against a backdrop of escalating Russian invasion preparations, a Romanian kill squad, a Kremlin honeytrap, and a Soviet-era biological weapons victim converge on an unsuspecting city, and an unprotected embassy with deadly intent.

The Splinter by Saul Herzog is the stunning fifth instalment in the series that has taken the publishing industry, and Hollywood rights departments, by storm. This dazzling tour de force is a full standalone novel. From the mind of one of the most creative and versatile writers working in America today, this book will surely go down as a classic of the spy thriller genre.

If you read only one book this year, this is it. Action, adventure, rebellion, provocative foreign agents, characters you can sink your teeth into. If you're looking for a new spy thriller series that will stay with you long after you turn the last page, look no further.

Recommended for fans of Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne, and Brad Thor's Scot Harvath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Nostradamus Equation (Sam Reilly Book 6) *




  








In 1562, Michel de Nostradamus led a small party on an expedition deep into the hostile Desert of Barbary, now known as the Sahara. Without any knowledge of what they might find, the small party had entered the vast desert in search of a miracle.

In the present day, Dr. Zara Delacroix enlists the help of Sam Reilly to hunt for answers about a book she believes was buried in the Sahara centuries earlier to protect humanity from some great catastrophe.

This ancient manuscript was named The Book of Nostradamus. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Third Temple (Sam Reilly Book 7)*




  








A mystery wrapped in a myth about the origins of humanity.

A race to find an ancient pyramid hidden in plain sight.

A secret so dangerous its guardians will kill to protect it.

And an ancient covenant that might save the world, or destroy it completely.

In 1655 a group of explorers from the Emerald Star entered the Namibian Desert in search of an ancient relic rumored to be hidden in a secret temple. None of the crew ever returned – but stories of their mysterious demise continued to be told.

In the present-day Turkish subterranean city of Derinkuyu, a strange wooden placard is discovered floating in an old well. It’s covered in the script of a language long forgotten, but Sam Reilly has seen the text before. The words suggest an ancient race might still exist, and are in the process of building a new temple.

The question is – is it the same temple where Dr. Billie Swan is being held prisoner?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Aleutian Portal (Sam Reilly Book 8 ) *




  








A Russian cargo ship sinks in the shallow waters of the Bering Strait, and somehow vanishes without a trace.

In the Colorado Plateau Desert, a cowboy follows a river of sand into an undiscovered ruin.

A tunnel-boring operation between the Alaskan and Siberian peninsulas is stalled when its largest burrowing machine disappears into an abyss.

Sam Reilly leads a search and rescue mission for the missing ship and crew. What should be a simple operation quickly turns into something much more dangerous. He soon learns that all three strange events are irrevocably interwoven, and unlocking their connection may just hold the key to the survival of the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Code to Extinction (Sam Reilly Book 9) *




  








Extreme weather conditions are wreaking havoc on the world, and baffled scientists are unable to discover the cause.

The most powerful hurricane in history approaches New York, while at the same time atmospheric rivers flood Las Vegas.

Wildfires spread through Canada, and Europe is wracked by powerful earthquakes.

Most bizarre of all: a tempestuous mass of dark, foreboding sky seems to be spreading across the globe.

In Arizona, an astronomer tries to decipher the hidden message inside a thirteen-thousand-year-old megalithic stone, which just might hold the key to everything.

Can Sam Reilly and his unique team break the Code to Extinction?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Ironclad Covenant (Sam Reilly Book 10) *




  








On May 18th, 1863 – the day the siege of the Confederate stronghold at Vicksburg began – a secret war chest was removed by an ironclad and taken away along the Mississippi River.

It contained a Covenant capable of altering the entire course of the Civil War. Its destination was Washington, D.C.

A place it never reached.

In the present day, Minnesotan senator Arthur Perry has enlisted the help of Sam Reilly to track down his son, who went missing while following a strange lead in the centuries old search for the fabled Meskwaki Gold Spring within Lake Superior.

No one could have suspected that these two events, separated by more than 150 years, were inextricably linked. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Heisenberg Legacy (Sam Reilly Book 11) *




  








On January the 22nd, 1945, a secret weapon of unimaginable power was brought from the quiet town of Haigerloch in Germany’s southwest, and loaded onto a plane waiting at Stuttgart.

Less than a dozen people knew of the weapon’s existence, and even less knew where it was being taken.

The aircraft, its crew, and its remarkable cargo were never seen again.

Until now.

When the wreckage of the aircraft is located in present day Washington D.C. with no sign of its deadly cargo on board, Sam Reilly is called in to investigate.

But the situation soon erupts into something much more dangerous than a simple recovery mission…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Holy Grail (Sam Reilly Book 13)*




  








Fresh from his success with the search and rescue of the USS Omega Deep, Sam Reilly was looking forward to some much-needed rest. Not everyone had the same idea though.

When a panicked man with purple eyes grabs him at gunpoint and takes him hostage, Sam knows that this is more than a mere ransom opportunity; this man is scared of something...

And Sam is going to have to find what it is if he wants to get out of this alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Phoenix Sanction (Sam Reilly Book 14) *




  








On board Phoenix Airlines Flight 318, Andrew Goddard awakens to discover the cockpit empty and all the passengers unconscious.

In the Colorado Monarch Mountains, an old gold miner discovers a fiendish stone mask sealed inside an obsidian chamber.

Sam Reilly has just three weeks to find out how the two unlikely events are connected, and the secret behind it might change everything we thought we knew about humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Hunt for Excalibur (Sam Reilly Book 16) *




  








On March 11, 2011, the Japanese fishing trawler, Hoshi Maru accidentally hauled up something deadly into its live-fish hold. The crew, having discovered their mistake, raced toward the harbor in the hope that they might survive.

They never made it.

Presumed sunk by the tsunami that ravaged the coastline of Japan, its crew were declared dead.

Seven years later, the shipwreck washed up on Cannon Beach, Oregon. By the time the US Department of Fish and Wildlife arrived to investigate, people in the nearby towns had started to die in terrifying and inexplicable ways.

Sam Reilly will need to discover what really happened on board the Hoshi Maru – and why all clues point to the Legend of King Arthur…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ghost Ship (Sam Reilly Book 17)*




  








In the dead of night, a decrepit, unmarked motor yacht drifts into the medieval port of Vernazza, Italy.

The run-down vessel forms a jarring contrast to the pastel colored tower homes and terraced vineyards surrounding the natural harbor along the coast of Cinque Terre.

Less than fifty yards away, a man wakes up on board a small rowboat, covered in blood.

Lying next to him is a woman with two – execution style – bullet holes to her forehead.

In his right hand he holds a small suitcase. Tucked into his pocket is a Russian built Makarov semiautomatic handgun – with two rounds missing.

The man asks himself one question: Who am I?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Labyrinth Key (Sam Reilly Book 19) *




  








Fifteen years ago, 8-year-old Ethan Jones watched a stranger bury something in the mining ruins of the Rhyolite Desert, Nevada.

Even at his young age, he knew what he’d just seen was important.

In present day, a US Navy SEAL takes refuge in a secret chamber beneath the ancient streets of Syria and discovers an unusual stone artifact, like nothing he’d ever seen before.

When news of the discovery reaches Sam Reilly, he is forced to return to his past, where his search for the Master Builders originated – and complete a mission he’d hoped could have stayed unfinished forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Shangri-La (Sam Reilly Book 21)*




  








An ancient order concealed in shadow.
A hidden battle that’s raged for millennia.
A secret meeting of unimaginable significance.

Shangri-La. For generations, few people have known whether that mythical paradise was real, or just a legend.

But now a clandestine assembly between some of the most powerful organizations on the planet has been called, and Sam Reilly must disentangle the truth from the myth…

…and there are dangerous people who will go to any length to keep Shangri-La’s secrets buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Alexander's Treasure (Sam Reilly Book 22) *




  








Alexander the Great was one of the most successful military leaders of all time, conquering vast realms from Syria, to Persia, and as far east as Taxila, India.

In the process, he stripped his enemies of their immense riches. By the time of his death, he had accumulated the greatest wealth on Earth.

Legend has it, fearing assassination, Alexander had his gold minted into Gold Staters, coins bearing his likeness, before having his most trusted men transport them to a secret location.

Afterwards, to preserve his secret, Alexander had these men poisoned to death.

No sign of Alexander’s treasure was ever discovered.

Now Sam and Tom are on the hunt to find it, and there is much more at stake than mere wealth. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Valhalla Found (Sam Reilly Book 23)*




  








In 980 AD a Viking fleet, banished from their native Greenland, sailed west across a savage and icy sea.

After making the perilous journey, they found a world abounding with lush meadows, rivers teeming with salmon, and wild grapes so suitable for wine that they called the region Vinland.

But there was something else they discovered…

They weren’t the first Europeans to make the treacherous journey.

And they were not alone.

In present day, Sam Reilly is called in to investigate the death of a group of archaeologists researching the ancient Maya city of Chichén.

What he discovers might just reveal a deadly secret thousands of years in the making, and the missing link to the ancient origins of Valhalla.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Medusa's Curse (Sam Reilly Book 24)*




  








In 1829 the Spanish slave ship, Midas, left Mendiland (modern-day Sierra Leone) loaded with slaves, cannons, and muskets, headed for the Americas.

During the dangerous Atlantic crossing, the slaves revolted, taking control of the ship. In the years that followed, Midas became a pirate vessel, attacking Spanish slavers and merchants alike, until the rogue captain and crew decided to return to Africa with their spoils.

The Midas was never seen again.

In present day, while hunting for the Midas, news reaches Sam Reilly of an escalating number of mysterious deaths, superstitiously whispered to be the fault of Medusa’s Curse. . . and the only clue to stopping it is deciphering a Greek myth thousands of years in the making...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dragon's Breath (Sam Reilly Book 25)*




  








In 1974, local farmers outside Xi'an, China, discovered an army of more than 8,000 life-sized ancient terracotta warriors buried in a series of pits. Historians believed that the warriors were placed there to guard the mausoleum of Qin Shi Huang, the first Emperor of China.

The historians were wrong. The Terracotta Army was there to prevent the evil buried within from ever surfacing again.

Now Sam Reilly must disentangle fact from fiction, and discover what ancient danger has been uncovered…

…and if there is any way to stop it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Cellist: A Novel (Gabriel Allon Book 21) *




  








#1 New York Times Bestseller

“The pace of “The Cellist” never slackens as its action volleys from Zurich to Tel Aviv to Paris and beyond. Mr. Silva tells his story with zest, wit and superb timing, and he engineers enough surprises to startle even the most attentive reader.“—Wall Street Journal

From Daniel Silva, the internationally acclaimed #1 New York Times bestselling author, comes a timely and explosive new thriller featuring art restorer and legendary spy Gabriel Allon.

Viktor Orlov had a longstanding appointment with death. Once Russia’s richest man, he now resides in splendid exile in London, where he has waged a tireless crusade against the authoritarian kleptocrats who have seized control of the Kremlin. His mansion in Chelsea’s exclusive Cheyne Walk is one of the most heavily protected private dwellings in London. Yet somehow, on a rainy summer evening, in the midst of a global pandemic, Russia’s vengeful president finally manages to cross Orlov’s name off his kill list.

Before him was the receiver from his landline telephone, a half-drunk glass of red wine, and a stack of documents.…

The documents are contaminated with a deadly nerve agent. The Metropolitan Police determine that they were delivered to Orlov’s home by one of his employees, a prominent investigative reporter from the anti-KremlinMoskovskaya Gazeta. And when the reporter slips from London hours after the killing, MI6 concludes she is a Moscow Center assassin who has cunningly penetrated Orlov’s formidable defenses.

But Gabriel Allon, who owes his very life to Viktor Orlov, believes his friends in British intelligence are dangerously mistaken. His desperate search for the truth will take him from London to Amsterdam and eventually to Geneva, where a private intelligence service controlled by a childhood friend of the Russian president is using KGB-style “active measures” to undermine the West from within. Known as the Haydn Group, the unit is plotting an unspeakable act of violence that will plunge an already divided America into chaos and leave Russia unchallenged. Only Gabriel Allon, with the help of a brilliant young woman employed by the world’s dirtiest bank, can stop it.

Elegant and sophisticated, provocative and daring, The Cellist explores one of the preeminent threats facing the West today—the corrupting influence of dirty money wielded by a revanchist and reckless Russia. It is at once a novel of hope and a stark warning about the fragile state of democracy. And it proves once again why Daniel Silva is regarded as his generation’s finest writer of suspense and international intrigue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Mason's Law (Alex Mason Book 3)*




  








Multiple time USA TODAY & Amazon 5-million copy bestselling authors DAVID ARCHER and BLAKE BANNER have combined forces to create one hell of a thriller series!

To most people the threat of a nuclear holocaust was something that belonged to the years of the Cold War, something they associated with the United States and the Soviet Union, something that was laid to rest by Gorbachev and Reagan, back in the ‘80s, when the Berlin Wall came down.

So when Alia Gallin’s murder was reported to ODIN agent Alex Mason, the last thing he thought of was that this could be part of the build up to a nuclear war. All Mason could think of was his rage, finding the killers and punishing them.

Only his boss, the man they called Nero, had ordered him not to touch it: It was the Mossad’s investigation and the Mossad’s jurisdiction, not ODIN’s. But wherever he looked and whomever he turned to, all he could find were lies and betrayal.

That was when Mason decided he was going to do things his own way. Little did he realize that his way would take him to London, Tel Aviv, Tehran and the very brink of Nuclear Armageddon.

And perhaps beyond…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sweet Razor Cut (Harry Bauer Book 11) *




  








ONE MORE JOB...

USA TODAY & Amazon 2-million copy bestselling author BLAKE BANNER is back with a brand new gripping thriller series!

There is a ghost haunting Harry Bauer. He doesn’t know who it is, or what he wants, but he invades Harry’s house with impunity during the small hours of the night, and, while Harry sleeps unawares, he enters his bedroom, closes the windows and the drapes, and observes him.

Harry was eight years with the British SAS and is COBRA’S top assassin, but this ghost has skill that even Harry can’t match.

To Harry it is like a sign. Maybe it’s time to hang up his Sig Sauer and his Fairbairn and Sykes, leave the war against evil behind him and make space in his life for a woman, a home, a love that might heal the ancient wounds and make him whole again.

But he has one more job to do: Marco Benini, a mobster who traffics in women and children, a monster the FBI can’t touch because sometimes the law protects the devil instead of the angels. But as Harry struggles to finish the job, it seems the ghosts from his past might overwhelm him and take him down, with that last, sweet razor cut.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Command and Control *




  








As a string of unexplained attacks push superpowers to the brink, the clock is ticking toward the start of World War III.

"A masterpiece of a military thriller...” —Jason Kasper, USA Today bestselling author of The Enemies of My Country

Don Riley, head of the CIA’s Emerging Threats Group, has never seen anything like this.

Riley and his team are tasked with identifying national security threats before they become tomorrow’s bad news. But shortly after an Iranian vessel delivers a surprise attack to a US Navy Warship in the Arabian Gulf, a series of seemingly unrelated attacks crop up around the globe.

The US military is rapidly being drawn into full-fledged shooting wars on multiple fronts. Now Riley must sift through the layers of deception in time to discover who—or what—is behind these events…

...before the clock reaches zero hour.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Chrysalis: A Thriller (Jeremy Logan Series Book 6) *




  








A blockbuster new thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Lincoln Child, centered on a dominant tech company—Chrysalis—whose groundbreaking virtual reality technology is redefining the way we live . . . and possibly introducing a catastrophic danger to the world.

Like millions of people around the world, Jeremy Logan (famed enigmalogist, or investigator of unexplained things) has grown to rely on his incredible new tech device. Made by Chrysalis, the global multibillion dollar tech company, the small optical device connects people in a stunning new way, tapping into virtual reality for the first time on a wide scale.

And yet, when Logan is summoned by Chrysalis to investigate a disturbing anomaly in the massive new product rollout, Logan is shocked to see the true scope of the massive company. He also quickly realizes that something in Chrysalis’s technology is very wrong, and could be potentially devastating. The question is what, and where, is the danger coming from? In Lincoln Child’s wildly inventive new novel, high tech comes to life alongside the myriad dangers it poses, making for one of Child’s most infectious, entertaining thrillers to date.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Suicide Battalion (The History of World War One) *


  








*A staggering history of one of the First World War’s most daring military units. An essential book for readers of Peter Hart, Tim Cook and Nick Lloyd.*


The men of the 46th Canadian Infantry Battalion were some of the most effective shock troops of the Allied forces in the Great War.

They drove back German forces wherever they met and refused ever to surrender.

Such tactics struck fear in their enemies, yet, it came at a tremendous cost.

Of the 5374 officers and men who passed through the unit, a total of 4917, or 91 per cent, were either killed or wounded.

J.L. McWilliams and R. James Steel chart the history of this battalion from when it was formed on 7th November 1914 through all of its major battles, including the Somme, Vimy Ridge, Hill 70, Passchendaele, Amiens, the Hundred Days Offensive and breaking through the Hindenburg Line, to when it was finally disbanded at the end of the war.

Rather than focus simply on the grand strategies of generals, McWilliams and Steel use numerous personal accounts, both written at the time and afterwards, to depict what life was life for the regular soldier of the 46th Battalion during these treacherous years spent in muddy trenches in France and Belgium.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Splendid and the Vile: A Saga of Churchill, Family, and Defiance During the Blitz *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The author of The Devil in the White City and Dead Wake delivers an intimate chronicle of Winston Churchill and London during the Blitz—an inspiring portrait of courage and leadership in a time of unprecedented crisis

“One of [Erik Larson’s] best books yet . . . perfectly timed for the moment.”—Time • “A bravura performance by one of America’s greatest storytellers.”—NPR

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The New York Times Book Review • Time • Vogue • NPR • The Washington Post • Chicago Tribune • The Globe & Mail • Fortune • Bloomberg • New York Post • The New York Public Library • Kirkus Reviews • LibraryReads • PopMatters

On Winston Churchill’s first day as prime minister, Adolf Hitler invaded Holland and Belgium. Poland and Czechoslovakia had already fallen, and the Dunkirk evacuation was just two weeks away. For the next twelve months, Hitler would wage a relentless bombing campaign, killing 45,000 Britons. It was up to Churchill to hold his country together and persuade President Franklin Roosevelt that Britain was a worthy ally—and willing to fight to the end.

In The Splendid and the Vile, Erik Larson shows, in cinematic detail, how Churchill taught the British people “the art of being fearless.” It is a story of political brinkmanship, but it’s also an intimate domestic drama, set against the backdrop of Churchill’s prime-ministerial country home, Chequers; his wartime retreat, Ditchley, where he and his entourage go when the moon is brightest and the bombing threat is highest; and of course 10 Downing Street in London. Drawing on diaries, original archival documents, and once-secret intelligence reports—some released only recently—Larson provides a new lens on London’s darkest year through the day-to-day experience of Churchill and his family: his wife, Clementine; their youngest daughter, Mary, who chafes against her parents’ wartime protectiveness; their son, Randolph, and his beautiful, unhappy wife, Pamela; Pamela’s illicit lover, a dashing American emissary; and the advisers in Churchill’s “Secret Circle,” to whom he turns in the hardest moments.

The Splendid and the Vile takes readers out of today’s political dysfunction and back to a time of true leadership, when, in the face of unrelenting horror, Churchill’s eloquence, courage, and perseverance bound a country, and a family, together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Phoenix Rising: From the Ashes of Desert One to the Rebirth of U.S. Special Operations *




  








An insider’s “entertainingly written, brilliantly insightful” account of the Iran hostage rescue attempt—and how it led to today’s special operations forces (General Stanley McChrystal (Ret.)).

Phoenix Rising recounts the paradoxical birth of SOF through the prism of Operation Eagle Claw, the failed attempt to rescue fifty-two American hostages in the U.S. Embassy in Tehran. When terrorists captured the embassy on November 4, 1979, the Joint Chiefs of Staff quickly realized that the United States lacked the military capability to launch a rescue. There was no precedent for the mission, a mission that came with extraordinary restrictions and required a unique force to take it on. With no existent command structure or budget, this force would have to be built from scratch in utmost secrecy, and draw on every branch of the U.S. military.

Keith Nightingale, then a major, was Deputy Operations Officer and the junior member of Joint Task Force Eagle Claw, commanded by James Vaught. Based on Nightingale’s detailed diary, Phoenix Rising vividly describes the personalities involved, the issues faced, and the actions taken, from the operation’s conception to its hair-raising launch and execution. His historically significant post-analysis of Eagle Claw gives unparalleled insight into how a dedicated group of people from the Chief of Staff of the Army to lower-ranking personnel subjugated personal ambition to grow the forces necessary to address asymmetrical warfare and the emerging terrorist threat—a threat the majority of uniformed leadership and their political masters denied in 1979. The Special Operations capability of the United States today is the proof of their success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/20/22.

Currently $4.

*Killing the Killers: The Secret War Against Terrorists (Bill O'Reilly's Killing Series) *




  








Instant #1 New York Times bestseller!

In the eleventh book in the multimillion-selling Killing series, Bill O’Reilly and Martin Dugard reveal the startling, dramatic story of the global war against terrorists.

In Killing The Killers, #1 bestselling authors Bill O'Reilly and Martin Dugard take readers deep inside the global war on terror, which began more than twenty years ago on September 11, 2001.

As the World Trade Center buildings collapsed, the Pentagon burned, and a small group of passengers fought desperately to stop a third plane from completing its deadly flight plan, America went on war footing. Killing The Killers narrates America's intense global war against extremists who planned and executed not only the 9/11 attacks, but hundreds of others in America and around the world, and who eventually destroyed entire nations in their relentless quest for power.

Killing The Killers moves from Afghanistan to Iraq, Iran to Yemen, Syria, and Libya, and elsewhere, as the United States fought Al Qaeda, ISIS, and the Iranian Revolutionary Guard, as well as individually targeting the most notorious leaders of these groups. With fresh detail and deeply-sourced information, O'Reilly and Dugard create an unstoppable account of the most important war of our era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/21/22.

Currently $3.

*The Memory Librarian: And Other Stories of Dirty Computer *




  









New York Times bestseller!

In The Memory Librarian: And Other Stories of Dirty Computer, singer-songwriter, actor, fashion icon, futurist, and worldwide superstar Janelle Monáe brings to the written page the Afrofuturistic world of one of her critically acclaimed albums, exploring how different threads of liberation—queerness, race, gender plurality, and love—become tangled with future possibilities of memory and time in such a totalitarian landscape…and what the costs might be when trying to unravel and weave them into freedoms.

Whoever controls our memories controls the future.

Janelle Monáe and an incredible array of talented collaborators have crafted a collection of tales comprising the bold vision and powerful themes that have made Monáe such a compelling and celebrated storyteller. Dirty Computer introduced a world in which thoughts—as a means of self-conception—could be controlled or erased by a select few. And whether you were human, AI, or other, your life and sentience were dictated by those who’d convinced themselves they had the right to decide your fate.

That was until Jane 57821 decided to remember and break free.

Expanding from that mythos, these stories fully explore what it’s like to live in such a totalitarian society . . . and what it takes to get out of it. Building off the tradition of speculative fiction writers such as Octavia E. Butler, Ted Chiang, Becky Chambers, and Nnedi Okorafor—and filled with powerful themes and Monáe’s emblematic artistic vision—The Memory Librarian serves to readers tales that dissect the human trials of identity expression, technology, and love, reaching through to the worlds of memory and time, and the stakes and power that pulse there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Eversion *




  








From the master of the space opera comes a dark, mind-bending adventure spread across time and space, where Doctor Silas Coade is tasked with keeping his crew safe as they adventure across the galaxy in search of a mysterious artifact.

In the 1800s, a sailing ship crashes off the coast of Norway. In the 1900s, a Zepellin explores an icy canyon in Antarctica. In the far future, a spaceship sets out for an alien artifact. Each excursion goes horribly wrong. And on every journey, Dr. Silas Coade is the physician, but only Silas seems to realize that these events keep repeating themselves. And it's up to him to figure out why and how. And how to stop it all from happening again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Aloha from Hell: A Sandman Slim Novel *




  








Supernatural fantasy’s greatest anti-hero goes back to hell! In Aloha from Hell, the ruthless avenger, a.k.a. Stark, finds himself trapped in the middle of a war between Heaven and Hell. Perfect for fans of Jim Butcher, Warren Ellis, Charlaine Harris, Kim Harrison, and Simon R. Green.

Once again all is not right in L.A. Lucifer is back in Heaven, God is on vacation, and an insane killer mounts a war against both Heaven and Hell.

Stark’s got to head back down to his old stomping grounds in Hell to rescue his long lost love, stop an insane serial killer, prevent both Good and Evil from completely destroying each other, and stop the demonic Kissi from ruining the party for everyone.

Even for Sandman Slim, that’s a tall order. And it’s only the beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mosquito Man: A scary psychological thriller by the new master of horror (World's Scariest Legends Book 1)*




  








"If you've ever been in a remote area when something terrible goes wrong, then you know the fear of utter helplessness. Mosquito Man nails this. A superbly crafted psychological thriller"—New York Journal of Books

"This is exactly the kind of book I'd pick up for a great vacation/beach read"—Sci-Fi & Scary

From USA Today and #1 Amazon bestselling author Jeremy Bates comes the first book in the all-new WORLD'S SCARIEST LEGENDS series.

After a woman bangs at the door in the middle of the night, and promptly dies from her injury, a couple's remote cabin getaway becomes a psychological night of terror as they are hunted by an unknown assailant. Now they must go far beyond what they thought themselves capable of if they hope to save their young children and survive until morning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Am I Overthinking This?: Over-answering life's questions in 101 charts *




  








Did I screw up? How do I achieve work-life balance? Am I eating too much cheese? Do I have too many plants? Through artful charts and funny, insightful questions, Michelle Rial delivers a playful take on the little dilemmas that loom large in the mind of every adult. Building on her popular Instagram account, Am I Overthinking This? brings whimsical charm to topics big and small, and offers solidarity for the stressed, answers for the confused, and a good laugh for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Saints of Swallow Hill: A Fascinating Depression Era Historical Novel *




  








Where the Crawdads Sing meets The Four Winds as award-winning author Donna Everhart's latest novel immerses readers in its unique setting—the turpentine camps and pine forests of the American South during the Great Depression. This captivating story of friendship, survival, and three vagabonds' intersecting lives will stay with readers long after turning the final page.

It takes courage to save yourself...

In the dense pine forests of North Carolina, turpentiners labor, hacking into tree trunks to draw out the sticky sap that gives the Tar Heel State its nickname, and hauling the resin to stills to be refined. Among them is Rae Lynn Cobb and her husband, Warren, who run a small turpentine farm together.

Though the work is hard and often dangerous, Rae Lynn, who spent her childhood in an orphanage, is thankful for it--and for her kind if careless husband. When Warren falls victim to his own negligence, Rae Lynn undertakes a desperate act of mercy. To keep herself from jail, she disguises herself as a man named "Ray" and heads to the only place she can think of that might offer anonymity--a turpentine camp in Georgia named Swallow Hill.

Swallow Hill is no easy haven. The camp is isolated and squalid, and commissary owner Otis Riddle takes out his frustrations on his browbeaten wife, Cornelia. Although Rae Lynn works tirelessly, she becomes a target for Crow, the ever-watchful woods rider who checks each laborer's tally. Delwood Reese, who's come to Swallow Hill hoping for his own redemption, offers "Ray" a small measure of protection, and is determined to improve their conditions. As Rae Lynn forges a deeper friendship with both Del and Cornelia, she begins to envision a path out of the camp. But she will have to come to terms with her past, with all its pain and beauty, before she can open herself to a new life and seize the chance to begin again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Scandalous Hamiltons: A Gilded Age Grifter, a Founding Father's Disgraced Descendant, and a Trial at the Dawn of Tabloid Journalism *




  








An Alexander Hamilton heir, a beautiful female con artist, an abandoned baby, and the shocking courtroom drama that was splashed across front pages from coast to coast—this is the fascinating true story behind one of the greatest scandals of the Gilded Age, and the story that gave rise to the sensational tabloid journalism still driving so much of the news cycle in the 21st century.

It’s a story almost too tawdry to be true—a con woman prostitute who met the descendant of a Founding Father in a brothel, duped him into marriage using an infant purchased from a baby farm, then went to prison for stabbing the couple’s baby nurse—all while in a common-law marriage with another man. The scandal surrounding Evangeline and Robert Ray Hamilton, though little known today, was one of the sensations of the Gilded Age, a sordid, gripping tale involving bigamy, bribery, sex, and violence.

When the salacious Hamilton story emerged in during Eva’s trial for the August 1889 stabbing, it commanded unprecedented national and international newspaper coverage thanks to the telegraph and the recently founded Associated Press. For the New York dailies, eager to capture readers through provocative headlines, Ray and Eva were a godsend.

As lurid details emerged, the public’s fascination grew—how did a man of Hamilton’s stature become entangled with such an adventuress? Nellie Bly, the world-famous investigative reporter, finagled an exclusive interview with Eva after her conviction. Hamilton’s death under mysterious circumstances, a year after the stabbing, added to the intrigue.

Through personal correspondence, court records, and sensational newspaper accounts, The Scandalous Hamiltons explores not only the full, riveting saga of ill-fated Ray and Eva, but the rise of tabloid journalism and celebrity in a story that is both a fascinating slice of pop culture history and a timeless tale of ambition, greed, and obsession.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*14 BOOK SET: MORE CATS , CUPCAKES AND KILLERS *




  








The books included in this bundle are:

IZZY GREENE COZY MYSTERY SERIES
1-MURDER SHE TYPED
2-MURDER BY THE BOOK 3-MURDER TAKES A HOLIDAY
4-MURDER OVER MIAMI 5-MURDER MY SWEETS
6-MURDER GOES OVERBOARD
7-MURDER CHECKS IN

THE ROSIE KALE CULINARY MYSTERY SERIES
1-NOTHING BUNDT MURDER
2-ECLAIR CASE OF MURDER
3-S'MORE LIKE MURDER

THE HAUNTED HOLLYWOOD GHOST COZY MYSTERY SERIES
1-HAUNT FLASHES
2-HAUNT WATER

DIRTY SECRETS CLEAN COZY MYSTERIES
1-GRIME AND PUNISHMENT

CURIOUS CAT MYSTERIES
1-MR. BIGELOW SMELLS A RAT


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder in the Secret Garden (A Book Retreat Mystery 3) *




  








Things really go to seed in the newest novel in the New York Times bestselling Book Retreat mysteries...

There is a hidden garden bordering the grounds of Jane Steward’s book-themed resort—a garden filled with beautiful but deadly plants such as mandrake and nightshade. Tucked away behind ivy-covered walls and accessible only through a single locked door, as described in the pages of Frances Hodges Burnett's classic novel, the garden is of special interest to Jane’s current group of guests, The Medieval Herbalists. But when one of them turns up dead, Jane must discover whether a member of the group has come to Storyton Hall to celebrate their passion for plant lore or to implement a particularly cruel means for murder.

With thousands of books at her disposal, Jane believes she has the proper materials to solve this deadly problem. If she’s wrong, however, she may lose something far more precious than the contents of Storyton’s secret library...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tippy Toe Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Book 2) *




  








New York Times-Bestselling Author: In this “solid mystery,” a very pregnant sleuth races the clock to deliver justice to a killer (San Francisco Chronicle).

With three kids underfoot, a fourth on the way, and an oppressive heat wave bearing down, homemaker Lucy Stone is hardly enjoying an idyllic summer. But her preoccupation with swelling ankles, Bavarian creme doughnut cravings, and sewing sequins on ballet-recital tutus gives way to dread when she learns her waistline isn’t the only thing that’s recently vanished.

The strange disappearance of a retired dance instructor has the tiny coastal town of Tinker’s Cove, Maine, in a tizzy—that turns to terror when a notoriously cantankerous shopkeeper is slain right on Main Street. Now Lucy’s up to her bulging belly in suspects and red herrings. Eluded by a cold-blooded killer, with her due date looming and the temperature soaring, she figures something has to break soon. With any luck, it won’t be her water…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Plum Lovin': A Stephanie Plum Between the Numbers Novel (A Between the Numbers Novel Book 2)*




  








From #1 blockbuster bestselling author Janet Evanovich comes Plum Lovin', a Stephanie Plum novel that takes adventure, action, suspense (and maybe even true love?) to new heights.

WATCH YOUR BACK . . .
LOOK BOTH WAYS . . .
BECAUSE LOVE IS IN THE AIR . . .
AND THAT MEANS BIG TROUBLE!

Mysterious men have a way of showing up in Stephanie Plum's apartment. When the shadowy Diesel appears, he has a task for Stephanie--and he's not taking no for an answer. Annie Hart is a "relationship expert" who is wanted for armed robbery and assault with a deadly weapon. Stephanie needs to find her, fast. Diesel knows where she is. So they make a deal: He'll help her get Annie if Stephanie plays matchmaker to several of Annie's most difficult clients. But someone wants to find Annie even more than Diesel and Stephanie. Someone with a nasty temper. And someone with "unmentionable" skills. Does Diesel know more than he's saying about Annie Hart? Does Diesel have secrets he's keeping from Stephanie and the two men in her life--Ranger and Morelli? With Stephanie Plum in over her head, things are sure to get a little dicey and a little explosive, Jersey style!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Plum Lucky: A Stephanie Plum Between the Numbers Novel (A Between the Numbers Novel Book 3)*




  








Looking to get lucky?

Stephanie Plum is back between-the-numbers and she's looking to get lucky in an Atlantic City hotel room, in a Winnebago, and with a brown-eyed stud who has stolen her heart.

Stephanie Plum has a way of attracting danger, lunatics, oddballs, bad luck . . . and mystery men. And no one is more mysterious than the unmentionable Diesel. He's back and hot on the trail of a little man in green pants who's lost a giant bag of money. Problem is, the money isn't exactly lost. Stephanie's Grandma Mazur has found it, and like any good Jersey senior citizen, she's hightailed it in a Winnebago to Atlantic City and hit the slots. With Lula and Connie in tow, Stephanie attempts to bring Grandma home, but the luck of the Irish is rubbing off on everyone: Lula's found a job modeling plus-size lingerie. Connie's found a guy. Diesel's found Stephanie. And Stephanie has found herself in over her head with a caper involving thrice-stolen money, a racehorse, a car chase, and a bad case of hives.

Plum Lucky is an all-you-can-eat buffet of thrills, chills, shrimp cocktail, plus-size underwear, and scorching hot men. It's a between-the-numbers treat no Evanovich fan will want to miss!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Criminal (with bonus novella Snatched): A Novel (Will Trent Book 6) *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“[A] hold-on-to-your-hat, nail-biting story.”—The Washington Post
“Slaughter’s best yet, by far.”—Lee Child

Will Trent is a brilliant agent with the Georgia Bureau of Investigation. Newly in love, he is beginning to put a difficult past behind him. Then a local college student goes missing, and Will is inexplicably kept off the case by his supervisor and mentor, deputy director Amanda Wagner. Will cannot fathom Amanda’s motivation until the two of them literally collide in an abandoned orphanage they have both been drawn to for different reasons. Decades before, when his father was imprisoned for murder, this was Will’s home. It appears that the case that launched Amanda’s career forty years ago has suddenly come back to life—and it involves the long-held mystery of Will’s birth and parentage. Now these two dauntless investigators will each need to face down demons from the past if they are to prevent an even greater terror from being unleashed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*California Fever *




  








SoCal surfer Dolphin Smoote just wanted to earn quick dough for a date with the brown-eyed beauty … what he got was G-men (and G-women), ghosts, and a Colt 45.

John Jacobson’s California Fever is the compelling fusion of mystery, crime, and Southern California beach charm. Top surfer Dolphin Smoote gets more than he bargains for when he works up the nerve to ask out the brown-eyed beauty on a date. The search of quick coin without having to work will always lead a surfer to precarious places, and Dolphin is no exception. With the help of his lovable surfer crew who often have more to say about stylishness than anything else, Dolphin finds himself between conmen, ghosts, an impending storm from the coast of Mexico … and still no money for a second date. Along the ride, Dolphin finds in himself capacity for storytelling that would make P. G. Wodehouse himself chortle with laughter.

From the author of All the Cowboys Ain’t Gone comes this thrilling tale where a crime-novel writer becomes caught up in crimes, and an aspiring writer tries to outrun the crime in her bloodline—what could go wrong? Jacobson immerses the reader in the world of California’s casual-radical surf culture, where radical stunts executed with the most casual air is a practiced form of art. In this world, rival surf clans goad each other on, upping the ante on stunts until mayhem looms. It looks like the storm brewing off the coast of Southern California just might disturb the tranquility of the beach.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Layer Cake *




  








The inspiration for the major motion picture starring Daniel Craig: a high-octane crime novel set in the dangerous London underworld of the 1990s.

Kingpins, dealers, rival gangs, false allegiances, bad faith, and good money. There are many levels to the world of drugs lurking beneath the polished surface of London—a “layer cake” of crime that can chew up and spit out even the most experienced of players. Though he’s only twenty-nine, our narrator (“If I told you my name, you’d be as clever as me”) has made a small fortune in cocaine, enough to retire by thirty if he plays his cards right.

But then word comes down that Jimmy Price, one of the biggest Dons in the city, has a job for him, one last big score that could set him up for good. All he has to do is find Charlotte Ryder—and then figure out how to escape the tangled web of the underworld alive.

A high-intensity novel filled with bluffs and double crosses, dangerous enemies and even more treacherous allies, Layer Cake is a “walloping debut” (Kirkus Reviews), guaranteed to take you on a breathless, breakneck ride from the first page to the final con.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ice Station: A Shane Schofield Thriller*




  








A fast-paced thriller from bestselling author Matthew Reilly, Ice Station.

Antarctica is the last unconquered continent, a murderous expanse of howling winds, blinding whiteouts and deadly crevasses. On one edge of Antarctica is Wilkes Station. Beneath Wilkes Station is the gate to hell itself...

A team of U.S. divers, exploring three thousand feet beneath the ice shelf has vanished. Sending out an SOS, Wilkes draws a rapid deployment team of Marines-and someone else...

First comes a horrific firefight. Then comes a plunge into a drowning pool filled with killer whales. Next comes the hard part, as a handful of survivors begin an electrifying, red-hot, non-stop battle of survival across the continent and against wave after wave of elite military assassins-who've all come for one thing: a secret buried deep beneath the ice...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Inspired: Understanding Creativity: A Journey Through Art, Science, and the Soul *




  








From the Pulitzer Prize–winning New York Times science reporter acclaimed for “bring[ing] scientific concepts to life” (Bill Gates), a pathbreaking new investigation into the mysteries of human creativity

How does creativity work? Where does inspiration come from? What are the secrets of our most revered creators? How can we maximize our creative potential?

THIS IS THE STORY OF HOW WE CREATE.

Creativity defines the human experience. It sparks achievement and innovation in art, science, technology, business, sports, and virtually every activity. It has fueled human progress on a global level, but it equally is the source of profound personal satisfaction for individual creators. And yet the origins of creative inspiration and the methods by which great creators tap into it have long been a source of mystery, spoken of in esoteric terms, our rational understanding shrouded in complex jargon. Until now.

Inspired is a book about the science of creativity, distilling an explosion of exciting new research from across the world. Through narrative storytelling, Richtel marries these findings with timeless insight from some of the world’s great creators as he deconstructs the authentic nature of creativity, its biological and evolutionary origins, its deep connection to religion and spirituality, the way it bubbles in each of us, urgent and essential, waiting to be tapped.

Many of the questions Richtel addresses are practical: What are the traits of successful creators? Under which conditions does creativity thrive? How can we move past creative blocks? The ultimate message of Inspired is that creativity is more accessible than many might imagine, as necessary, beautiful, and fulfilling as any essential part of human nature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Romans and Their World: A Short Introduction*




  








A concise and accessible account of one of the largest, longest-lasting, and most influential empires in world history, ancient Rome. 

This one-volume history of the Roman world begins with the early years of the republic and carries the story nearly a thousand years forward to 476, when Romulus Augustus, the last Western Roman emperor, was deposed. Brian Campbell, respected scholar and teacher, presents a fascinating and wide-ranging introduction to Rome, drawing on an array of ancient sources and covering topics of interest to readers with little prior background in Roman history as well as those already familiar with the great civilization.

Campbell explores several themes, including the fall of the republic, the impact of colorful and diverse emperors on imperial politics, the administrative structure of empire, and the Roman army and how warfare affected the Roman world. He also surveys cultural and social life, including religion and the rise of Christianity. Generously enhanced with maps and illustrations, this book is a rich and inspiring account of a mighty civilization and the citizens who made it so.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $1. Posted last month at $3, today it is on sale for a quarter.

*Boys of Winter: Life and Death in the U.S. Ski Troops During the Second World War *




  








“An immensely valuable and substantial addition to 10th Mountain literature and to the history of skiing in the United States.” —International Ski History Association

The Boys of Winter tells the true story of three young American ski champions and their brutal, heroic, and fateful transformation from athletes to infantrymen with the 10th Mountain Division. Charles J. Sanders’s fast-paced narrative draws on dozens of interviews and extensive research to trace these boys’ lives from childhood to championships and from training at Mount Rainier and in the Colorado Rockies to battles against the Nazis.

“The Boys of Winter perfectly captures the spirit of the men who made the division what it was, as well as the spirit of those troopers who survived to help shape the postwar world.” —John Imbrie, 10th Mountain Division historian and coeditor of Good Times and Bad Times


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1. 

*Hawker Typhoon: The Combat History *




  








The Hawker Typhoon was the epitome of ground-attack aircraft during the Second World War.

Originally intended to be a replacement for The Hurricane, The Hawker Typhoon entered service with the RAF during 1941. However, in the role of an interceptor fighter it proved calamitous. Rushed development of the airframe led to structural and engine failures; it was withdrawn from duty and confined to low-level flying.

In the role of a ground-attack fighter, however, the Hawker Typhoon triumphed, and over 3000 models were built, equipping 32 RAF Squadrons in active service around the world. Armed with rockets, 1,000lb bombs and four 20mm cannons, it played a leading role in smashing Hitler’s defending Panzer Divisions and wrought havoc with enemy road and rail communications, as the Nazis struggled in the death throes of the Reich.

Collecting first-hand accounts from operational pilots across RAF Squadrons, Richard Townshend Bickers leads us through the origins, development and operations of this formidable ground-attack fighter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Delta Force: A Memoir by the Founder of the U.S. Military's Most Secretive Special-Operations Unit*




  







The only insider′s account ever written on America′s most powerful weapon in the war against terrorism


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/21/22.

Currently $2.

*Viper Pilot: A Memoir of Air Combat*




  








THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING MEMOIR OF 21ST-CENTURY AIR COMBAT, BY "ONE OF THE MOST DECORATED PILOTS IN AIR FORCE HISTORY" (NEW YORK POST)

151 combat missions
21 hard kills on surface -to -air missile sites
4 Distinguished Flying Crosses with Valor
1 Purple Heart

First into a war zone, flying behind enemy lines to purposely draw fire, the wild weasels are elite fighter squadrons with the most dangerous job in the Air Force

One of the greatest aviation memoirs ever written, Viper Pilot is an Air Force legend's thrilling eyewitness account of modern air warfare. For twenty years, Lieutenant Colonel Dan Hampton was a leading member of the Wild Weasels, logging 608 combat hours in the world's most iconic fighter jet: the F-16 "Fighting Falcon," or "Viper." He spearheaded the 2003 invasion of Iraq, leading the first flight of fighters over the border en route to strike Baghdad. Earlier, on 9/11, Hampton's father was inside the Pentagon when it was attacked; with his dad's fate unknown, Hampton was scrambled into American skies and given the unprecedented orders to shoot down any unidentified aircraft. Viper Pilot is an unforgettable look into the closed world of fighter pilots and modern air combat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/22/22.

Currently $1.


*Parallax: A Space Opera Adventure (Redshift Runners Book 1) *




  








There is fortune to be made across the stars. If it doesn't kill him first.

When Deadeye, a hotshot space jockey, is captured by pirates, he decides to join the motley group called the Redshift Runners. Maybe they can help him get rich.

These Runners aren’t typical interstellar bandits, however. They risk their lives delivering food and supplies to starving colonies in the outer rim.

Deadeye gains the favor of their captain, Talon, a driven woman whose schemes will lead them to the ancient boundary separating the colonies from mythical Earth—and guarded by Parallax, a mysterious effect that renders the area unnavigable.

Yet the cost of traveling the stars exacts a heavy toll. Due to the mental link with their ships, jockeys gradually lose their memories…and Deadeye risks forgetting everything to satisfy Talon’s ambitions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Among Hidden Stars (Alien People Chronicles Book 3) *




  








A world-conquering weapon. An unrelenting despot. Can a rebel couple finally defeat their oppressor’s reign?

Calandra Menankar dreams of ending tyranny. Living in exile and shunned by her family, the heartsick refugee refuses to stop trying to spark a revolution. And though she fears she isn't making a difference from afar, she’s determined to bring down a brutal ruler no matter the cost.

Xttra Oogan longs to live in peace with his wife and daughter. And he gets one step closer to that future when he destroys the last of facilities housing genetically altered soldiers. But just as the daredevil pilot believes he’s gained the upper hand, he learns the tyrannical ruler of his former homeland seeks an ancient staff rumored to impart god-like powers.

Following multiple attempts to kill them, Calandra flees off-planet with her husband and young child to secure a safe haven and fresh allies. But Xttra’s plan to beat the tyrant to the powerful relic crumbles when their ship arrives at an alien solar system to find the enemy’s fleet ready for battle.

Will the courageous duo prevail or take their final breaths far from home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mysterious Island : Book 1 - Lemuria*




  








On a desolate beach in far northern Scotland, the winter storms have been washing up all manner of things since time began. But buried in the center of one smaller iceberg is a shard of ancient Viking pottery telling a partial tale of a hidden mysterious island beyond the ice and mist, that was home to a great treasure and even greater horrors.

Thawing in the same block of ice was a rotting flap of skin that refused to be identified but had similar skin patterns to a creature not seen for 100 million years.

Now, Troy Strom and the enigmatic Elle Burgan race to find the mysterious island of legend, while staying ahead of a group of brutal killers who claim to be the rightful owners of the greatest prize of all - Odin’s heart.

Bestselling author Greig Beck takes another Verne classic and adds his own blend of horror and action to make it a thrill ride in the tradition of Primordia and the Center Earth trilogies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Female Brain *




  








Since Dr. Brizendine wrote The Female Brain ten years ago, the response has been overwhelming. This New York Times bestseller has been translated into more than thirty languages, has sold nearly a million copies between editions, and has most recently inspired a romantic comedy starring Whitney Cummings and Sofia Vergara. And its profound scientific understanding of the nature and experience of the female brain continues to guide women as they pass through life stages, to help men better understand the girls and women in their lives, and to illuminate the delicate emotional machinery of a love relationship.

Why are women more verbal than men? Why do women remember details of fights that men can’t remember at all? Why do women tend to form deeper bonds with their female friends than men do with their male counterparts? These and other questions have stumped both sexes throughout the ages.

Now, pioneering neuropsychiatrist Louann Brizendine, M.D., brings together the latest findings to show how the unique structure of the female brain determines how women think, what they value, how they communicate, and who they love. While doing research as a medical student at Yale and then as a resident and faculty member at Harvard, Louann Brizendine discovered that almost all of the clinical data in existence on neurology, psychology, and neurobiology focused exclusively on males. In response to the overwhelming need for information on the female mind, Brizendine established the first clinic in the country to study and treat women’s brain function.

In The Female Brain, Dr. Brizendine distills all her findings and the latest information from the scientific community in a highly accessible book that educates women about their unique brain/body/behavior.

The result: women will come away from this book knowing that they have a lean, mean, communicating machine. Men will develop a serious case of brain envy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Law of the Land: The Evolution of Our Legal System *





  








National Book Award Finalist: “A learned, thoughtful, witty legal history for the layman” (The New Yorker).

What do the thoughts of a ravenous tiger have to do with the evolution of America’s legal system? How do the works of Jane Austen and Ludwig van Beethoven relate to corporal punishment? In The Law of the Land, Charles Rembar examines these and many other topics, illustrating the surprisingly entertaining history of US law.

Best known for his passionate efforts to protect literature, including Lady Chatterley’s Lover, from censorship laws, Rembar offers an exciting look at the democratic judicial system that will appeal to lawyers and laymen alike. From the dark days of medieval England, when legal disputes were settled by duel, through recent paradigm shifts in the interpretation and application of the legal code, The Law of the Land is a compelling and informative history of the rules and regulations we so often take for granted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Right Out of California: The 1930s and the Big Business Roots of Modern Conservatism *




  








At a time when a resurgent immigrant labor movement is making urgent demands on twenty-first-century America—and when a new and virulent strain of right-wing anti-immigrant populism is roiling the political waters—Right Out of California is a fresh and profoundly relevant touchstone for anyone seeking to understand the roots of our current predicament.

This major reassessment of modern conservatism reexamines the explosive labor disputes in the agricultural fields of Depression-era California, the cauldron that inspired a generation of artists and writers and that triggered the intervention of FDR’s New Deal. Noted historian Kathryn S. Olmsted tells how this brief moment of upheaval terrified business leaders into rethinking their relationship to American politics—a narrative that pits a ruthless generation of growers against a passionate cast of reformers, writers, and revolutionaries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Boob's Life: How America's Obsession Shaped Me—and You*




  








A Boob’s Life explores the surprising truth about women’s most popular body part with vulnerable, witty frankness and true nuggets of American culture that will resonate with everyone who has breasts—or loves them.

Author Leslie Lehr wants to talk about boobs. She’s gone from size AA to DDD and everything between, from puberty to motherhood, enhancement to cancer, and beyond. And she’s not alone—these are classic life stages for women today.

At turns funny and heartbreaking, A Boob’s Life explores both the joys and hazards inherent to living in a woman’s body. Lehr deftly blends her personal narrative with national history, starting in the 1960s with the women’s liberation movement and moving to the current feminist dialogue and what it means to be a woman. Her insightful and clever writing analyzes how America’s obsession with the female form has affected her own life’s journey and the psyche of all women today.

From her prize-winning fiction to her viral New York Times Modern Love essay, exploring the challenges facing contemporary women has been Lehr’s life-long passion. A Boob’s Life, her first project since breast cancer treatment, continues this mission, taking readers on a wildly informative, deeply personal, and utterly relatable journey. No matter your gender, you’ll never view this sexy and sacred body part the same way again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fatally Flaky: A Novel (Goldy Schulz Book 15) *




  








Colorado caterer Goldy Schulz encounters bridezilla—and murder—in another delectable novel by the New York Times bestselling author of Sweet Revenge, Dark Tort, and Double Shot.

It's been a long, rainy summer for Goldy Schulz, who is engaged in planning wedding receptions for what seems to be all of Aspen Meadow. It's bad enough that Billie Attenborough, the bride from hell, has changed her menu six times and the event date twice. Now she wants to move the location to the Gold Gulch Spa just a scant two days before tying the knot to her doctor fiancé.

Then Doc Finn, beloved local physician and the best friend of Goldy's godfather, Jack, is killed when his car tumbles into a ravine. At least that's what appears to have happened. But Jack thinks Doc was murdered because of the research he was doing at the spa—allegations that are confirmed when Jack himself is attacked.

So Goldy dons chef's whites and goes undercover at the spa, where coffee is outlawed in favor of calming smoothies, and the fruit cocktail doesn't include fresh fruit. Add in the obstreperous owner, who years ago tried to sabotage Goldy's fledgling business, and she's got her hands full.

Above all, there seems to be a clever killer on the spa grounds, watching her every move. After what befell Jack, Goldy knows that she might be next. Catering weddings, and cooking low-fat food, could be killing her—literally.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pleating for Mercy (A Harlow Cassidy Mystery Book 1) *




  








When her great-grandmother passes away, Harlow Jane Cassidy leaves her job as a Manhattan fashion designer and moves back to Bliss, Texas. But when she opens a dressmaking boutique in the turn-of-the-century farmhouse she inherited, Harlow senses an inexplicable "presence". Is Meemaw really gone, or she now Harlow's ghostly roommate?

Her old friend Josie orders a gown for her upcoming wedding, but when Josie's boss turns up dead, Harlow has to find the killer-with a little help from beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Case of the Careless Kitten: A Perry Mason Mystery *




  








The lawyer who inspired the HBO series unravels a mystery surrounding a back-from-the-dead banker in “one of the best of the Perry Mason tales” (The New York Times).

Helen Kendal’s woes begin when she receives a phone call from her vanished uncle Franklin, long presumed dead, who urges her to contact criminal defense attorney Perry Mason; soon after, she finds herself the main suspect in the murder of an unfamiliar man. Her kitten has just survived a poisoning attempt, as has her aunt Matilda, the woman who always maintained that Franklin was alive.

Lucky that Helen took her uncle’s advice―Mason immediately takes her as a client. But while it’s clear that the occurrences are connected, and that their connection will prove her innocence, the links are too obscure to be recognized even by the attorney’s brilliantly deductive mind. Risking disbarment for his unorthodox methods, he endeavors to outwit the police and solve the puzzle himself, enlisting the help of his secretary Della Street, his private eye Paul Drake, and the unlikely but invaluable aid of a careless but very clever kitten in the process.

The Case of the Careless Kitten is one of the most acclaimed cases in the iconic Perry Mason series, which need not be read in any particular order, from Edgar Award winner Erle Stanley Gardner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Valentino Affair: The Jazz Age Murder Scandal That Shocked New York Society and Gripped the World *




  







In 1922, Rudolph Valentino was one of the most famous men alive. But few knew that the star had a dirty secret that he desperately wanted to bury. The lurid tale began a decade earlier when former Yale football star and notorious playboy Jack de Saulles made headlines across three continents by pursuing the beautiful young Chilean heiress Blanca Errázuriz, known as the Star of Santiago. After the birth of their son, though, the marriage soured. Jack was going after every chorus girl on Broadway, claiming that Blanca had banished him from their bed. By 1916, Blanca wanted a divorce, rare then and even more so in a wealthy, powerful Catholic family. Enter Valentino, then still known as Rodolfo Guglielmi, a professional dancer in New York City, famous for the Argentinean tango. Blanca discovered that her husband had been sleeping with Joan Sawyer, Rodolfo’s dance partner, so she set about cultivating the hungry young performer. Whether Blanca and Guglielmi became lovers remains unclear, but the ambitious Italian gave evidence on her behalf in divorce court. Furious, de Saulles had Guglielmi arrested on trumped-up vice charges, tarnishing the dancer’s reputation. But Blanca was fighting bigger battles. De Saulles’s family had been pulling strings, persuading the courts to grant him partial custody of their child. When it appeared that he wasn’t going to return the boy to his mother’s care, Blanca exploded. On a sweltering August night in 1917, she drove to Jack’s mansion and shot him dead. Several people witnessed the act, but Blanca’s family hired the best defense lawyer around, who salvaged de Saulles’s reputation and made Blanca out to be a saint. During the “most sensational trial of the decade,” millions devoured the juicy details of how a high-society marriage violently unraveled. Guglielmi, desperate to avoid further poisonous publicity, fled to California, changed his name to Rudolph Valentino, and the rest is Hollywood history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Six Years *




  








The bestselling author and creator of the hit Netflix drama The Stranger explores the dangers of obsession in this #1 New York Times bestselling masterpiece of modern suspense.

Six years have passed since Jake Fisher watched Natalie, the love of his life, marry another man. Six years of hiding a broken heart by throwing himself into his career as a college professor. Six years of keeping his promise to leave Natalie alone, and six years of tortured dreams of her life with her new husband, Todd.

But six years haven’t come close to extinguishing his feelings, and when Jake comes across Todd’s obituary, he can’t keep himself away from the funeral. There he gets the glimpse of Todd’s wife he’s hoping for...but she is not Natalie.

As Jake searches for the truth, his picture-perfect memories of Natalie begin to unravel. Mutual friends of the couple either can’t be found, or don’t remember Jake. No one has seen Natalie in years. And soon, Jake’s search for the woman who broke his heart puts his very life at risk as he uncovers the secrets and lies that love can hide....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Thirst Of The Rain God: Secrets of the Maya *




  








Lost civilization. Ancient secrets.

A fast-paced adventure where danger lurks around every corner.

While exploring ancient ruins nestled deep in the lush Guatemalan jungle, a team of international archaeologists makes a stunning discovery. They find a sprawling network of tunnels and caves filled with man-made structures, intricately carved stone statues, inscriptions and murals that hint at the mythical Mayan underworld, Xibalba.

Eager to learn more about the shadowy place, they descend further underground and stumble upon hidden passageways that seem to stretch forever, treasure-laden tombs and secluded chambers which show signs of ritual usage. But it soon becomes apparent that they are not alone in the vast subterranean maze.

Someone else is there. Someone who is ready to kill to protect the sinister secrets that lay hidden there for centuries.

Fans of gripping action adventure thrillers laced with archaeological mystery will love Thirst Of The Rain God. Also recommended for anyone interested in the ancient Maya.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Medellin Acapulco Cold: Cold War Series *




  








Pablo Escobar has a nuclear weapon, the CIA has to get it back!

In March 1987, the CIA’s Operation Acapulco Cold took on the Medellín cartel. The journey would be dangerous. The alternative for not recovering the nuke would be too horrible to imagine.

A theft occurs in direct response to President Ronald Reagan and Mikhail Gorbachev’s treaty agreement (START II). Russian SS-20 medium-range missiles are removed from Eastern Europe and their nuclear MIRV packages disassembled.

A KGB shadow group inside the failing Russian government steals three of the nose-cone assemblies. Geonov, a Russian operative is charged with selling one of these devices to the Medellín cartel. The asking price is $40 million dollars in cash. Pablo Escobar does not even blink when he is offered one. Operation Acapulco Cold is the detailed action taken by the CIA to address this life-altering world situation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Comes the Dark Stranger (The Martin Shane Novels Book 1) *




  








The New York Times–bestselling author of The Midnight Bell delivers a searing novel of psychological suspense in which the past and present collide.

Martin Shane is looking for someone to kill. He just doesn’t know who . . . yet.

Eight years earlier, Shane and five other soldiers were captured in Korea. Tortured by a sadistic Chinese colonel, they vowed to stay strong. But one of them broke, revealing all he knew in exchange for his own life. Before Shane could uncover the traitor, explosive shrapnel shredded his brain—and his memories.

Then, after years in a mental institution, a fateful slip awakens Shane’s mind. He’s not sure what happened to him; it feels like the war happened only yesterday. The only thing he knows is that someone has to pay.

Now, returning to the town where they all enlisted together, Shane is going to do whatever it takes to discover the truth and exact his revenge—even if it destroys everything he thinks he knows about the war, his brothers-in-arms . . .and himself.

In this compelling and intense novel, author Jack Higgins delves into the darkness of one man’s shattered mind and flexes his prodigious talents far beyond his legendary action thrillers and into the realm of psychological drama and suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*An Introduction to Stochastic Processes in Physics: Containing "On the Theory of Brownian Motion" by Paul Langevin, Translated by Anthony Gythiel *




  








This “lucid, masterfully written introduction to an often difficult subject . . . belongs on the bookshelf of every student of statistical physics” (Dr. Brian J. Albright, Applied Physics Division, Los Alamos National Laboratory).

This book provides an accessible introduction to stochastic processes in physics and describes the basic mathematical tools of the trade: probability, random walks, and Wiener and Ornstein-Uhlenbeck processes. With an emphasis on applications, it includes end-of-chapter problems.

Physicist and author Don S. Lemons builds on Paul Langevin’s seminal 1908 paper “On the Theory of Brownian Motion” and its explanations of classical uncertainty in natural phenomena. Following Langevin’s example, Lemons applies Newton’s second law to a “Brownian particle on which the total force included a random component.” This method builds on Newtonian dynamics and provides an accessible explanation to anyone approaching the subject for the first time.

This volume contains the complete text of Paul Langevin’s “On the Theory of Brownian Motion,” translated by Anthony Gythiel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Grand Strategy of Classical Sparta: The Persian Challenge (Yale Library of Military History) *




  








A fresh appreciation of the pivotal role of Spartan strategy and tactics in the defeat of the mightiest empire of the ancient world

More than 2500 years ago a confederation of small Greek city-states defeated the invading armies of Persia, the most powerful empire in the world. In this meticulously researched study, historian Paul Rahe argues that Sparta was responsible for the initial establishment of the Hellenic defensive coalition and was, in fact, the most essential player in its ultimate victory.

Drawing from an impressive range of ancient sources, including Herodotus and Plutarch, the author veers from the traditional Atheno-centric view of the Greco-Persian Wars to examine from a Spartan perspective the grand strategy that halted the Persian juggernaut. Rahe provides a fascinating, detailed picture of life in Sparta circa 480 B.C., revealing how the Spartans’ form of government and the regimen to which they subjected themselves instilled within them the pride, confidence, discipline, and discernment necessary to forge an alliance that would stand firm against a great empire, driven by religious fervor, that held sway over two-fifths of the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Undaunted Courage: Meriwether Lewis, Thomas Jefferson and the Opening of the American West: Meriwether Lewis Thomas Jefferson and the Opening *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of Band of Brothers and D-Day, the definitive book on Lewis and Clark’s exploration of the Louisiana Purchase, the most momentous expedition in American history and one of the great adventure stories of all time.

In 1803 President Thomas Jefferson selected his personal secretary, Captain Meriwether Lewis, to lead a voyage up the Missouri River to the Rockies, over the mountains, down the Columbia River to the Pacific Ocean, and back. Lewis and his partner, Captain William Clark, made the first map of the trans-Mississippi West, provided invaluable scientific data on the flora and fauna of the Louisiana Purchase territory, and established the American claim to Oregon, Washington, and Idaho.

Ambrose has pieced together previously unknown information about weather, terrain, and medical knowledge at the time to provide a vivid backdrop for the expedition. Lewis is supported by a rich variety of colorful characters, first of all Jefferson himself, whose interest in exploring and acquiring the American West went back thirty years. Next comes Clark, a rugged frontiersman whose love for Lewis matched Jefferson’s. There are numerous Indian chiefs, and Sacagawea, the Indian girl who accompanied the expedition, along with the French-Indian hunter Drouillard, the great naturalists of Philadelphia, the French and Spanish fur traders of St. Louis, John Quincy Adams, and many more leading political, scientific, and military figures of the turn of the century.

High adventure, high politics, suspense, drama, and diplomacy combine with high romance and personal tragedy to make this outstanding work of scholarship as readable as a novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Burn, Bomb, Destroy: The German Sabotage Campaign in North America, 1914–1917 *




  







Many believe that World War I was only fought "over there," as the popular 1917 song goes, in the trenches and muddy battlefields of Northern France and Belgium—they are wrong. There was a secret war fought in America; on remote railway bridges and waterways linking the United States and Canada; aboard burning and exploding ships in the Atlantic Ocean; in the smoldering ruins of America's bombed and burned-out factories, munitions plants, and railway centers; and waged in carefully disguised clandestine workshops where improvised explosive devices and deadly toxins were designed and manufactured. It was irregular warfare on a scale that caught the United States woefully unprepared. This is the true story of German secret agents engaged in a campaign of subversion and terror on the American homeland before and during World War I.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*George Jellicoe: SAS and SBS Commander *




  







George Jellicoe, son of Admiral Sir John Jellicoe, commander of the British Grand Fleet at Jutland, was never compromised by his privileged upbringing.

In this insightful biography, his son describes a life of action, drama, public service and controversy. George’s exploits with the newly formed SAS, as David Stirling’s second-in-command, and later commanding the SBS, make for fascinating reading. Over four years it embraced the North African and Mediterranean campaigns and culminated in the saving of a newly-liberated Athens from the communist guerrillas of ELAS. The brutality of Stalinist communism led him to join the post-war Foreign Office. In Washington he worked with Kim Philby and Donald Maclean in the cloak and dagger world of espionage. Resigning in 1958 so he could marry the woman he loved, he turned to politics. Although his ministerial career ended in 1973 after unwittingly become entangled with the Lambton scandal, he continued to sit in the House of Lords becoming ‘Father of the House’. He held numerous public appointments including President of the Royal Geographical Society, Chairman of the Medical Research Council, President of the SAS Regimental Association and the UK Crete Veterans Association. 

Thanks to the author’s research and access, this is more than a biography of a significant public figure. It provides fascinating detail of Special Forces operations and the characters of the countless figures with whom he mixed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/22/22.

Currently $3.

*Beyond No Mean Soldier: The Explosive Recollections of a Former Special Forces Operator *




  








The SAS veteran, mercenary and author of No Mean Soldier looks back on a life of combat in this revised and expanded edition of his classic memoir.

Peter McAleese’s No Mean Soldier set the bar for the modern military memoir. This completely revised and expanded edition sees a philosophical McAleese revisiting his time with Britain's Parachute Regiment, the SAS, Rhodesia's SAS and the South African Defense Force's 44 Para Brigade. Peter also recounts a range of other adventures, from his experiences with private military companies to near fatal skydiving accidents.

With previously unpublished photos from McAleese’s private collection, Beyond No Mean Soldier delves deeper and further into the author’s wide-ranging experiences, the men he's served with, and the operations he'd conducted. Here in startling detail are the Aden insurgency; covert operations with the Rhodesian SAS; one of the first ever operational HALO inserts in British military history; assaults on SWAPO positions with 44 Para's Pathfinder Company; a botched assassination attempt in Colombia; and much more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/23/22.

Currently $1.

*The Complete Intrepid Saga - A Hard Science Fiction Space Opera Epic (Aeon 14 Collection Book 1) *




  








Also includes the first book of the second Aeon 14 series: Destiny Lost.

Right after she finishes her BLT, disgraced Major Tanis Richards is off to save the day one more time.

Tanis is looking forward to a long journey in stasis before arriving at the newly terraformed world of New Eden. New Life. New Start. Getting a berth on the Intrepid is her ticket out of the Sol System.

But nothing proves easy for Major Tanis Richards. Nothing is at it seems. What should be a simple trip is fraught with danger and filled with adventure. An array of forces seek to stop the Intrepid—no matter the cost, or lives lost. From competing corporations, to stellar eco-terrorists, no one wants the Intrepid to arrive at New Eden.

Through their journey, the crew of the Intrepid will face rival stellar governments, civil war, and the most wanted serial killer known to the galaxy. Pivoting their role from colonists to saviors.

Perhaps it’s because the Intrepid carries the most valuable secret known to humanity. Or maybe it’s just Tanis’s luck.

Pick up The Intrepid Saga now and journey with Tanis on an intense, action-packed adventure through the stars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Crumbling World (Surviving the End Book 1) *




  








Family comes first—and he’ll do whatever it takes to protect his from the looming storm.

Even before becoming a husband and father, safety had been Shane McDonald’s priority for most of his forty-five years. As a nuclear engineer, it’s his responsibility to keep the Sequoyah Nuclear Plant functioning at optimum levels to avoid what protesters fear most—a meltdown.

But when a coronal mass ejection from the sun wipes out power across the globe, stopping a nuclear chain reaction is no longer his primary concern.

Now Shane must trek across hundreds of miles to ensure the safety of his loved ones in a world rapidly disintegrating into lawlessness. Yet with few functioning automobiles and a blind teenage daughter to protect, it’ll require careful planning to reach his prepper mother-in-law’s and reunite with his family.

His wife has her hands full as well. When her brother’s chemo drip suddenly stops working and her son gets stuck in the hospital elevator, all Jodi McDonald wants is the security of her husband’s steady presence. But with a weakened brother and inexperienced son to look after, Jodi must remain strong amid the chaos and help guide them to her mother’s.

However, even the best laid plans go awry as the miles stretch out between them. Supply thefts run rampant. Those who have necessities prey on those who don’t. Minds broken by hardship kill on sight.

But the fatal mistake comes when thugs threaten the McDonald’s little girl.

Shane must find the strength to do the unthinkable—or watch his family suffer the consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dune: The Duke of Caladan (The Caladan Trilogy Book 1) *




  








A legend begins in Dune: The Duke of Caladan, first in The Caladan Trilogy by New York Times bestselling authors Brian Herbert and Kevin J. Anderson.

Leto Atreides, Duke of Caladan and father of the Muad’Dib. While all know of his fall and the rise of his son, little is known about the quiet ruler of Caladan and his partner Jessica. Or how a Duke of an inconsequential planet earned an emperor’s favor, the ire of House Harkonnen, and set himself on a collision course with his own death. This is the story.

Through patience and loyalty, Leto serves the Golden Lion Throne. Where others scheme, the Duke of Caladan acts. But Leto’s powerful enemies are starting to feel that he is rising beyond his station, and House Atreides rises too high. With unseen enemies circling, Leto must decide if the twin burdens of duty and honor are worth the price of his life, family, and love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Miracle Workers: A Novel *




  








Now a hit TBS comedy: Miracle Workers is "a near perfect work of humor" (NPR) about two underpaid angels working in the Department of Miracles. 

Welcome to Heaven, Inc., the grossly mismanaged corporation in the sky. For as long as anyone can remember, the founder and CEO (known in some circles as "God") has been phoning it in. Lately, he's been spending most of his time on the golf course. And when he does show up at work, it's not to resolve wars or end famines, but to Google himself and read what humans have been blogging about him.

When God decides to retire (to pursue his lifelong dream of opening an Asian Fusion restaurant), he also decides to destroy Earth. His employees take the news in stride, except for Craig and Eliza, two underpaid angels in the lowly Department of Miracles. Unlike their boss, Craig and Eliza love their jobs — uncapping city fire hydrants on hot days, revealing lost keys in snow banks — and they refuse to accept that earth is going under.

The angels manage to strike a deal with their boss. He'll call off his Armageddon, if they can solve their toughest miracle yet: getting the two most socially awkward humans on the planet to fall in love. With doomsday fast approaching, and the humans ignoring every chance for happiness thrown their way, Craig and Eliza must move heaven and earth to rescue them -- and the rest of us, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Woman with the Blue Star: A Novel *




  








"An emotional novel that you will never forget." —Lisa Scottoline, #1 New York Times bestselling author of Eternal

From the author of The Lost Girls of Paris comes a riveting tale of courage and unlikely friendship during World War II -- Now a New York Times bestsller!

1942. Sadie Gault is eighteen and living with her parents in the Kraków Ghetto during World War II. When the Nazis liquidate the ghetto, Sadie and her pregnant mother are forced to seek refuge in the perilous tunnels beneath the city. One day Sadie looks up through a grate and sees a girl about her own age buying flowers.

Ella Stepanek is an affluent Polish girl living a life of relative ease with her stepmother, who has developed close alliances with the occupying Germans. While on an errand in the market, she catches a glimpse of something moving beneath a grate in the street. Upon closer inspection, she realizes it’s a girl hiding.

Ella begins to aid Sadie and the two become close, but as the dangers of the war worsen, their lives are set on a collision course that will test them in the face of overwhelming odds. Inspired by incredible true stories, The Woman with the Blue Star is an unforgettable testament to the power of friendship and the extraordinary strength of the human will to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*One Damn Thing After Another: Memoirs of an Attorney General*




  








INSTANT #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER 

The former attorney general provides a candid account of his historic tenures serving two vastly different presidents, George H.W. Bush and Donald J. Trump.

William Barr’s first tenure as attorney general under President George H.W. Bush was largely the result of chance, while his second tenure under President Donald Trump a deliberate and difficult choice. In this candid memoir, Barr takes readers behind the scenes during seminal moments of the 1990s, from the LA riots to Pan Am 103 and Iran Contra. Thirty years later, Barr faced an unrelenting barrage of issues, such as Russiagate, the COVID outbreak, civil unrest, the impeachments, and the 2020 election fallout. One Damn Thing After Another is vivid, forthright, and essential not only to understanding the Bush and Trump legacies, but also how both men viewed power and justice at critical junctures of their presidencies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Live From New York: The Complete, Uncensored History of Saturday Night Live as Told by Its Stars, Writers, and Guests *




  






James Andrew Miller and Tom Shales's definitive oral history of Saturday Night Live, hailed as "incredible" (Vulture) and "required reading" (People).

When first published to celebrate the 30th anniversary of Saturday Night Live, Live from New York was immediately proclaimed the best book ever produced on the landmark and legendary late-night show. In their own words, unfiltered and uncensored, a dazzling galaxy of trail-blazing talents recalled three turbulent decades of on-camera antics and off-camera escapades.

Now decades have passed, and bestselling authors James Andrew Miller and Tom Shales have returned to Studio 8H. Over more than 100 pages of new material, they raucously and revealingly take the SNL story up to the present, adding a constellation of iconic new stars, surprises, and controversies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Knitorious Murder Mysteries Books 1 - 3: A Knitorious Murder Mysteries Collection *




  








*Knitting can be murder!

A small-town yarn store owner joins forces with her well-meaning and quirky family and friends to solve crimes. This charming cozy mystery series will entertain crafters, pet lovers, and foodies alike.*

If you like your cozy mysteries with a bit of humour, small town Canadian life, a hint of romance, a close circle of quirky, lovable characters that you wish you knew in real life, dogs and cats, and free knitting patterns, there's something in this series for you.

Download The Knitorious Murder Mystery Books 1 - 3 and start unravelling the mysteries in three entertaining cozy mysteries today! Read FREE on Kindle Unlimited

Clean read: no graphic violence, sex, or strong language.

Each ebook includes a link to a free knitting pattern at the end of the book.

Books included: Knit One Murder Two, Killer Cables, and Murder & Merino


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Buried to the Brim (A Hat Shop Mystery Book 6) *




  






New York Times bestselling author Jenn McKinlay's beloved Hat Shop duo Scarlett Parker and Vivian Tremont return to don their sleuthing caps and solve a murder that's death in show.

London's most refined canines and their humans are gearing up for the Pets and Wellness Society's annual dog show--and Betty Wentworth, favorite aunt to Scarlett's fiancé Harrison and proud owner of corgi front-runner Freddy, knows that this could be their year with the right edge. Never one to turn away a corgi in need, Scarlett convinces her milliner cousin, Vivian, to design matching hats for dream team Betty and Freddy as they compete for Best in Show.

It's a tail wagging good time until the dog-food sponsor of the event is found dead and Betty is the prime suspect. Vivian and Scarlett agree to enter the competition in Betty's place and help Harrison catch the real killer before Betty is collared for a crime she didn't commit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Poppyridge Cove Collection, books 1-4: Seaside Inn Mysteries (Seaside Inn Mystery) *




  








Rimmy's bestselling series, now in a boxset!

The Secret of Poppyridge Cove: Abby and Chase stumble upon a dilapidated mansion when hiking through the Northern California redwoods. But, while Abby falls in love with its haunting beauty, Chase only see's ruin. When they begin fixing it up, will it destroy their relationship instead? When feelings are hurt and their futures veer in different directions, it will take a change of heart from both of them to patch their broken home back together.

A Traitor at Poppyridge Cove: Someone has been stealing things at Poppyridge Inn, and when Abby and Chase go out of town it's up to their friends Ryan and Emily to figure it out. But the mishaps start piling up, all the way down to the earthquake at their feet. It seems there's a very intentional saboteur among them. But the guests have been watching closer than they thought, and the guilty party is about to be revealed.

Stranded at Poppyridge Cove: When a prestigious doctor needs some time away, he requests the use of the entire inn with only one small demand. He wants to be left completely alone. With the amount he's willing to pay, Abby and Chase can't pass his offer up. When one renter doesn't get the message, she receives an ice-cold welcome from the doctor. But she needs this break like her life depends on it, and she's not about to be bullied into leaving. Will the two unhappy neighbors be able to share? Or, more importantly, will they find a way to rely on each other when dangers begin to close in around them?

Danger at Poppyridge Cove: Abby and Chase are raising their daughter with the less-conventional seaside inn as their home. They love the comfort and warmth of the families always coming and going, but when a strange gift appears at their daughter's birthday party, Abby fears her past has caught up with her. The name on the gift she recognizes as a boy who used to torment her. Has his malice turned to her daughter instead, or is his goal to return Abby to his clutches?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Inside the Mind of BTK: The True Story Behind the Thirty-Year Hunt for the Notorious Wichita Serial Killer *




  








The FBI profiler & co-author of the #1 New York Times–bestseller Mindhunter recounts his role in catching one of America’s most notorious serial killers.

Inside the Mind of BTK tells the incredible true story of how FBI profiler John Douglas tracked and participated in the hunt for one of the most notorious serial killers in US history. For thirty-one years a man who called himself BTK (Bind, Torture, Kill) terrorized the city of Wichita, Kansas, sexually assaulting and strangling a series of victims, taunting the police with cryptic communications, and bragging about his vicious crimes to local newspapers and television stations. After disappearing for nine years, he suddenly reappeared, complaining that no one was paying enough attention to him and claiming that he had committed other crimes for which he had not been given credit. When he was finally captured, BTK was revealed to be Dennis Rader, a sixty-one-year-old churchgoing, married man with two children.

As a leading serial killer profiler for the FBI, John Douglas was first called to consult about the case in 1980 and remained involved with the story and all of its principal players up to the arrest and prosecution. After Rader was arrested, Douglas was granted both an exclusive interview with the killer after his sentencing, as well as access to friends, family, and police. In this page-turning book, Douglas reveals both new information and insight into why Rader did what he did, why he stopped for a mysterious nine-year period, and his current psychological state in custody.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Facts of Life and Death *




  








From the CWA Gold Dagger Award–winning author of Blacklands: A “gripping, unsettling” thriller about a young British girl coming face-to-face with evil (Bella).

On the beaches and cliffs of North Devon, England, vulnerable women have become the victims of a series of shocking crimes. Forced to strip naked and then call their families to say goodbye, they are the losers in a madman’s cruel and deadly game . . .

At the age of ten, Ruby Trick knows little of the horrors of the world. Her fears are much closer to home: school bullies, the dark forest that surrounds her crumbling house, and the threat of her parents’ divorce. When her father joins the hunt for the killer terrorizing their seaside town, Ruby tries to help in the hopes of keeping him close. But she soon learns that real evil is much scarier than the things that go bump in the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Doctor: The start of a dark, gripping crime thriller series from bestseller John Nicholl (The Galbraith Series Book 1) *




  








Be careful who you trust.

The Mailer family are oblivious to the terrible danger that enters their lives when seven-year-old Anthony is referred to the child guidance service by the family GP following the breakdown of his parents' marriage.

Fifty-eight year old Dr. David Galbraith, a sadistic, predatory paedophile employed as a consultant child psychiatrist, has already murdered one child in the soundproofed cellar below the South Wales Georgian townhouse he shares with his wife and two young daughters.

Anthony becomes Galbraith's latest obsession and he will stop at nothing to make his grotesque fantasies reality.

A note from the author: While fictional, this book was inspired by true events. It draws on the author’s experiences as a police officer and child protection social worker. The story contains content that some readers may find upsetting. It is dedicated to survivors everywhere.

_Previously published as White is the Coldest Colour_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Wife: An absolutely gripping crime thriller from John Nicholl that will have you hooked in 2022 (The Galbraith Series Book 2) *




  








What drives a woman to murder?

Twenty-nine-year-old Cynthia Galbraith is serving a life sentence for murder, and struggling with the traumatic past that put her behind bars.

When the prison counsellor suggests Cynthia write a personal journal exploring the events that drove her to murder, she figures she has all the time in the world and very little, if anything, to lose. So she begins to write, revealing the secrets that haunt her and the truths she’s never dared tell.

A note from the author: While fictional, this book was inspired by true events. It draws on the author’s experiences as a police officer and child protection social worker. The story contains content that some readers may find upsetting. It is dedicated to survivors everywhere.

_Previously published as When Evil Calls Your Name_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*6 Ripley Avenue: An absolutely gripping new crime thriller of secrets and lies from the author of Dead Inside *




  








ONE HOUSE
EIGHT KILLERS
NO WITNESSES

Jeanette is the manager of a probation hostel that houses high risk offenders released on license.

At 3am one morning, she receives a call telling her a resident has been murdered.

Her whole team, along with the eight convicted murderers, are now all suspects in a crime no one saw committed…

Don’t miss the first nerve-shredding standalone thriller from Noelle Holten, author of the Maggie Jamieson series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Unforeseen (Thomas Prescott Book 1) *




  








The first book in the bestselling series that has garnered over a million readers across the globe.

Retired homicide detective Thomas Prescott is reluctant to read the bestselling true-crime thriller, Eight in October. After all, it was his case, and he doesn't need to be reminded of the gruesome details. The book dubbed the serial killer, Tristen Grayer—The MAINEiac. Grayer is allegedly dead, but only Prescott knows the truth: Grayer is alive and lurking in the shadows.

On October 1st, the anniversary of the first murder, The MAINEiac resurfaces, killing someone special from Prescott's past. Suddenly, it's déjà vu for Prescott, except this time the women closest to him begin to fall victim. With the help of his former flame, Bangor chief medical examiner, Dr. Caitlin Dodds, Prescott must race against the clock to stop Grayer from completing his encore.

The books in The Thomas Prescott Series can be enjoyed in any order, so grab Unforeseen and get started today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Gray Matter (Thomas Prescott Book 2) *




  








Thomas Prescott returns in a smoldering thriller of murder, treachery, and revenge.

His love life in shambles, retired homicide detective Thomas Prescott returns to Seattle, the very place he fled from after his parents' deaths nearly a decade earlier. Just as Prescott is getting settled in, he sees a body floating in the private cove behind his boyhood home. It’s a woman. But not just any woman. It’s Ellen Gray—the governor of Washington—who has been missing for the past six weeks.

The lead suspect in the governor’s murder is her husband, famed defense attorney, Adam Gray. But unlike the Seattle Police Department—where Thomas was fired from several years earlier—Prescott has his doubts about Adam’s guilt. Ignoring direct orders to stay away from the case, Prescott soon finds himself drawn into the heart of the investigation.

Working side-by-side with SPD detective, Erica Frost, Prescott uncovers a sophisticated conspiracy linked to a new breed of killer. In his pursuit to catch a madman, Prescott’s investigation will take him from the state capital to the snow-covered peaks of the North Cascades and for the first time in his career, Thomas finds himself both the hunter...and the hunted.

The books in The Thomas Prescott Series can be enjoyed in any order, so grab Gray Matter and get started today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Afrikaans (Thomas Prescott Book 3) *




  








The gripping third book in the internationally bestselling Thomas Prescott series.

Intimate in scale, but grandly outfitted, the luxury cruise liner The Afrikaans hosts no more than 208 pampered guests, among them; former FBI contract agent Thomas Prescott. When the ship is overtaken by African pirates who are demanding the U.S. send medical relief to a small Zulu village in South Africa, it's up to Prescott to keep the hostages alive.

As the U.S. tries to figure out how to combat the terrorists' plot from the outside, World Health Organization doctor, Gina Brady, undertakes the impossible task of rescuing three children from the secluded Zulu village. With the deadline drawing near, Prescott and Brady must race against the clock to discover the truth; is it medical relief the pirates seek or a two billion dollar ransom from one of the richest men in the world? Or could the implications be so profound, and the stakes so high, a war hangs in the balance...

The books in The Thomas Prescott Series can be enjoyed in any order, so grab The Afrikaans and get started today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ismaili Assassins: A History of Medieval Murder *




  








“A fascinating history . . . The Medieval conflict between Christians and Muslims has many similarities to the Middle East today.”—Firetrench

The Ismaili Assassins were an underground group of political killers who were ready to kill Christians and Muslims alike with complete disregard for their own lives. Under the powerful control of an enigmatic grand master, these devoted murderers often slayed their victims in public, cultivating their terrifying reputation. They assumed disguises and their weapon of choice was a dagger. The dagger was blessed by the grand master and killing with it was a holy and sanctified act; poison or other methods of murder were forbidden to the followers of the sect. Surviving a mission was considered a deep dishonor and mothers rejoiced when they heard that their Assassin sons had died having completed their deadly acts.

Unsurprisingly, their formidable reputation spread far and wide. In 1253, the Mongol chiefs were so fearful of them that they massacred and enslaved the Assassins’ women and children in an attempt to liquidate the sect. The English monarch, Edward I, was nearly dispatched by their blades and Richard the Lionheart’s reputation was sullied by his association with the Assassins’ murder of Conrad of Montferrat.

The Ismaili Assassins explores the origins, actions and legacy of this notorious sect. Enriched with eyewitness accounts from Islamic and Western sources, this important book unlocks the history of the Crusades and the early Islamic period, giving the reader entry into a historical epoch that is thrilling and pertinent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Greatest Day in History: How the Great War really ended *




  








On the eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month in 1918, after a dramatic week of negotiations and military offensives, the gunfire officially ceased. The Great War was over.

The story of Armistice Day remains largely untold despite a roll call of eyewitnesses from Hitler and Charles de Gaulle to Harry Truman and Marlene Dietrich. Nicholas Best’s groundbreaking account reveals the twists and turns of the events leading up to the end of the war and presents a compelling snapshot of the whole world at the end of a truly momentous week.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Einstein on the Run: How Britain Saved the World's Greatest Scientist*




  








In autumn 1933, Albert Einstein found himself living alone in an isolated holiday hut in rural England. There, he toiled peacefully at mathematics while occasionally stepping out for walks or to play his violin. But how had Einstein come to abandon his Berlin home and go ‘"on the run"?

In this lively account, Andrew Robinson tells the story of the world’s greatest scientist and Britain for the first time, showing why Britain was the perfect refuge for Einstein from rumored assassination by Nazi agents. Young Einstein’s passion for British physics, epitomized by Newton, had sparked his scientific development around 1900. British astronomers had confirmed his general theory of relativity, making him internationally famous in 1919. Welcomed by the British people, who helped him campaign against Nazi anti-Semitism, he even intended to become a British citizen. So why did Einstein then leave Britain, never to return to Europe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Star-Spangled Spitfires (Images of War) *




  







Through the medium of period photography, Star-Spangled Spitfires chronicles the combat operations of the USAAF units equipped with the iconic Supermarine fighter whilst employed in both the European and Mediterranean theaters of war, from the summer of 1942 right up to the end of the conflict.

Only a handful of British combat aircraft wore the stars and bars of the USAAF during the Second World War, with the Beaufighter, Mosquito and Spitfire being the key types to see action with American crews in American squadrons. The Spitfire was, by some margin, the most widely used of the three, and the Yanks that flew it in combat rated the fighter very highly. Employed primarily by the six squadrons of the 31st and 52nd Fighter Groups, initially from airfields in the UK and then in North Africa and Italy, the Spitfire was used both as a fighter and fighter-bomber until it was replaced by the P-51 Mustang from the spring of 1944.

The final star-spangled Spitfires in the frontline were the Eighth Air Forces high-flying and unarmed PR XI photo-reconnaissance aircraft, flown by to the 7th Photographic Reconnaissance Group alongside F-5 Lightnings from November 1943. Ranging as far into Germany as Berlin, the PR Blue Spitfires provided critical target imagery both pre- and post-strike for the Mighty Eighths heavy bombardment groups through to April 1945.

All feature here across a series of black and white and color images that all capture some unique aspect of the star-spangled Spitfire's illustrious service career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*RAF Escapers and Evaders in WWII (Voices in Flight) *




  







During the Second World War, 156 RAF men successfully escaped from German PoW camps in Western Europe. A further 1,975 men evaded capture after having been shot down over this same territory. Martin Bowman has drawn together tales of just a handful of these men, illustrating the bravery and resourcefulness that characterised their experiences. British, American, and Canadian pilot testimonies all feature, as does the fascinating story of a female secret agent, parachuted behind enemy lines. By bringing these stories together, Bowman is able to capture an authentic sense of the times at hand and the reality of life as an escaper/evader during this tumultuous and incredibly dangerous time. This is an entertaining publication set to keep readers on the edge of the seats, and it serves as a tribute to the courageous individuals who found themselves behind enemy lines during the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Dambuster's Squadron (Voices in Flight) *




  







They were the Dambusters the pilots and crew of the RAFs elite 617 Squadron. They flew the most difficult missions. They breached the Dams! They sank the Tirpitz! They were the only squadron to drop the immense Grand Slam bombs and with them they destroyed bridges, viaducts and even Hitlers impregnable U-boat pens.

In this unique book, introduced by Dams raid survivor, George Johnny Johnson, authors Colin Higgs and Bruce Vigar present no less than nine exclusive interviews with men who flew and fought in 617 Squadron during the Second World War. These men took part in virtually every operation the Squadron flew and went on some of the most daring and dangerous missions of the war. The result is one of the most vivid and unforgettable accounts of the RAF at war ever written.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*RAF Fighter Pilots in WWII (Voices in Flight) *




  







This is a pulsating account of the young RAF fighter boys who flew Spitfires, Hurricanes and Defiants in England against the Luftwaffe and from Malta 1940-45 against the Regia Aeronautica. Their story is told using combat reports and first person accounts from RAF, German and Commonwealth pilots who fought in the skies in France in 1940, in England during the Battle of Britain, and in the great air offensives over Occupied Europe from 1942 onwards. Chapters include the stories of Wing Commander D. R. S. Bader, Wing Commander Adolph Gysbert 'Sailor' Malan, Oberleutnant Ulrich Steinhilper, Flight Lieutenant H. M. Stephen, Squadron Leader Robert Stanford Tuck, 'Johnny' Johnson, Squadron Leader M. N. Crossley, Squadron Leader A. McKellar, 'Cowboy' Blatchford and Squadron Leader D. H. Smith, an Australian veteran of the Battle of Malta and many others whose names have now become legendary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fleet Air Arm: Recollections from Formation to Cold War (Voices in Flight) *




  







The author Malcolm Smith has been the Editor of Jabberwock, the bi-annual journal of the Fleet Air Arm Museum, for two years and has inherited the complete archive of editions dating back to the formation of SOFFAAM in 1979. In browsing through these, it quickly became apparent to him that they provided a unique archive of reminiscence of the men and (occasionally) women who served in, or have been associated with, the Fleet Air Arm since its formation in 1918. The Fleet Air Arm were the branch of the British Royal Navy responsible for the operation of naval aircraft, and its history is a varied one as these accounts attest.

The Royal Navy, in common with the other armed services, expanded enormously during the Second World War, so anecdotes from this period naturally predominate. To illustrate the varied experiences of the contributors, these are grouped into War in the West and War in the East. Whether drawn from peace or war, however, what emerges from these pages is a particular spirit, peculiar to the Fleet Air Arm and reflecting its somewhat hybrid nature; a spirit derived from a high level of professional competence combined with a certain irreverence towards Authority.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/23/22.

Currently $1.

*Fifty Dead Men Walking: A true story of a secret agent who infiltrated the Provisional Irish Republican Army (IRA) *




  







For more than four years, Martin McGartland lived the astonishing double life of a secret agent. To the IRA, he was a trusted Intelligence Office and an integral member of an active service unit. To the British Government however, he was known only as 'Agent Carol'. Martin McGartland is credited by British Intelligence with saving the lives of at least fifty people. Every time he tipped off the authorities, he risked detection and yet, heroically and fearlessly, he continued to pass on life-saving information. Finally, his cover was blown. Martin was taken from Sinn Fein headquarters in Belfast to an IRA safehouse for questioning and almost certain execution. Though guarded by armed men, in a desperate bid for freedom, he dived from a third floor window...This breathtaking story is now a major film starring Sir Ben Kingsley and Jim Sturgess.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/24/22.

Currently $2.

*Chocky *




  








Featuring an afterword by Margaret Atwood

This quirky alien-meets-boy story “remains fresh and disturbing in an entirely unexpected way”—for fans of The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time (The Guardian).

A pioneering science-fiction master confronts an enigma as strange as anything found in his classic works, The Day of the Triffids or The Chrysalids: the mind of a child.

It’s not terribly unusual for a boy to have an imaginary friend, but Matthew’s parents have to agree that his—nicknamed Chocky—is anything but ordinary. Why, Chocky demands to know, are there twenty-four hours in a day? Why are there two sexes? Why can’t Matthew solve his math homework using a logical system like binary code? When the questions Chocky asks become too advanced and, frankly, too odd for teachers to answer, Matthew’s parents start to wonder if Chocky might be something far stranger than a figment of their son’s imagination.

Chocky, the last novel Wyndham published during his life, is a playful investigation of what being human is all about, delving into such matters as child-rearing, marriage, learning, artistic inspiration—and ending with a surprising and impassioned plea for better human stewardship of the earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*First Fate: A gripping disaster survival thriller (Waves of Fate Book 1) *




  









No power. No comms. And no-one coming to save them.
Prepare for the cruise from hell.
When an electromagnetic pulse (EMP) strikes Rose of the Sea, the pleasure cruise becomes a drifting nightmare. Powerless and desperate, the eleven hundred passengers and crew must face their new reality: No one is coming to save them.

The First Mate. The EMP destroys the captain’s pacemaker, killing him in a heartbeat and Gunner McCrae is thrust into the top position. But no amount of training could prepare him for the savagery of desperate humans and an unforgiving ocean.

The Anchor-woman. Gabrielle Kinsella is known for bringing shocking stories to the world. She should be reporting on the headline of the century. Instead she’s fighting for her children’s lives.

The Acrobat. Held captive by a predator as a child, Madeline Jewel found freedom as the ship’s acrobatic dancer. But being trapped in an elevator brings her worst fears back to life.

The Gambler. Zon Woodrow, notorious gator hunter, won his ticket to the cruise in a poker match. But that isn’t the only pot he’s looking to score. With the ship’s security system obliterated, Zon turns his attention to the casino’s vault. And this time, the house won’t win.

As resources dwindle aboard Rose of the Sea, the body count continues to rise. Will ordinary people survive an extraordinary disaster? Or will they drown in darkness?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Grit in the Pearl: The Scandalous Life of Margaret, Duchess of Argyll*




  







MARGARET, DUCHESS OF ARGYLL was an international celebrity in her youth, adored and observed by millions. But in 1963 the 11th Duke of Argyll shocked the country when he alleged that his adulterous wife had slept with over eighty men behind his back. As his evidence, he produced a set of sexually explicit Polaroid photographs and explosive love letters, helping to win his divorce and affecting Margaret’s life forever. On the verge of financial destitution, she fell from grace and was abandoned by most of her friends prior to her death in a nursing home in Pimlico in 1993.In this meticulously researched biography Lyndsy Spence tells a tragic story of the life and downfall of this fascinatingly complex woman, and shows how she fell victim to a cruel husband, harsh social mores and an unforgiving class.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wahhabi Code: How the Saudis Spread Extremism Globally *




  








An Eye-Opening, Concise Look at the Source of the Current Wave of Terrorism, How it Spread, and Why the West Did Nothing

Lifting the mask of international terrorism, Terence Ward reveals a sinister truth. Far from being “the West’s ally in the War on Terror,” Saudi Arabia is in reality the largest exporter of Wahhabism—the severe, ultra-conservative sect of Islam that is both Saudi Arabia’s official religion and the core ideology for international terror groups such as ISIS, al-Qaeda, the Taliban, and Boko Haram. Over decades, the Saudi regime has engaged in a well-crafted mission to fund charities, mosques, and schools that promote their Wahhabi doctrine across the Middle East and beyond. Efforts to expand Saudi influence have now been focused on European cities as well. The front lines of the War of Terror aren’t a world away; they are much closer than we can imagine.

Terence Ward, who has spent much of his life in the Middle East, gives his unique insight into the culture of extremism, its rapid expansion, and how it can be stopped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hill Country Mysteries Complete Series: A Dragon Cozy Mystery Box Set *




  








Coffee, Crime, and Cats.
Small town life is never dead—or is it?

Have you ever experienced a moment of pure perfection?
You know the one—where you find yourself thinking, life couldn't get better than this.
And then the next moment, BAM . . .
The ultimate tragedy shakes you to your core.

That’s the exact moment where my life changed.

Within the span of a few days, I found myself the owner of a cafe, protector to a dragon, and trying to solve the murder of my great aunt Tona!

The next six months weren't any easier! But now that I'm on the other side, I can say it was well worth the ride.

Join me as I recount how I became a dragon tribe leader, a business owner, and a small-town sleuth. It all starts with capturing my aunt’s murderer in A Fresh Brew!


Hill Country Mysteries is a complete cozy mystery series set in the heart of Texas. Each novel is a clean, snarky mystery, that doesn't always involve death. Buy the completed series today!

Included Novels:
A Fresh Brew
A Bitter Cup
Rainbow Mocha
Purrfect Roast
Burry the Cups


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Miss Julia Takes Over: A Novel *




  








The follow-up to Ann B. Ross's beloved debut that kicked off the New York Times bestselling series. Look out for Ann Ross's newest, Miss Julia Raises the Roof, coming April 2018 from Viking. 

When Miss Julia burst on the scene in her fictional debut, Miss Julia Speaks Her Mind, this proper lady of a certain age found her orderly world turned upside down when Hazel Marie Puckett appeared with her nine-year-old son, Little Lloyd, who looked disturbingly similar to Miss Julia's late husband. Now, in Miss Julia Takes Over, with her sharp tongue and iron backbone intact, Miss Julia must tackle another disruption when Hazel Marie doesn't return from a dinner date with a fund-raiser who, in Miss Julia's opinion, wears his shorts too tight. Frantic and unable to persuade the local police that Hazel Marie is in danger, Miss Julia hires J. D. Pickens to investigate, despite her reservations about his taste for beer and women. She and Little Lloyd help search for Hazel Marie, running into adventures ranging from a most indelicate display of fisticuffs to a high-speed car chase on the track of a NASCAR Speedway, all the while standing strong ...because if Miss Julia doesn't take care of things, who will?

Fast paced, funny, and full of colorful characters you'll want to meet again and again, Miss Julia Takes Over is a zany race through the South you'll not soon forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead: A Novel *




  








WINNER OF THE NOBEL PRIZE IN LITERATURE

"A brilliant literary murder mystery." —Chicago Tribune

"Extraordinary. Tokarczuk's novel is funny, vivid, dangerous, and disturbing, and it raises some fierce questions about human behavior. My sincere admiration for her brilliant work." —Annie Proulx

In a remote Polish village, Janina devotes the dark winter days to studying astrology, translating the poetry of William Blake, and taking care of the summer homes of wealthy Warsaw residents. Her reputation as a crank and a recluse is amplified by her not-so-secret preference for the company of animals over humans. Then a neighbor, Big Foot, turns up dead. Soon other bodies are discovered, in increasingly strange circumstances. As suspicions mount, Janina inserts herself into the investigation, certain that she knows whodunit. If only anyone would pay her mind . . .

A deeply satisfying thriller cum fairy tale, Drive Your Plow over the Bones of the Dead is a provocative exploration of the murky borderland between sanity and madness, justice and tradition, autonomy and fate. Whom do we deem sane? it asks. Who is worthy of a voice?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Stormy Weather (Skink Book 3) *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A hilarious and scathing novel from the author of Squeeze Me about a crazed and determined man who has devoted his strange existence to saving southern Florida from con artists and carpetbaggers after a hurricane hits.

"Hysterically funny…. Hiaasen at his satirical best." —USA Today

When a ferocious hurricane rips through southern Florida, insurance fraudsters, amateur occultists, and ex-cons waste no time in swarming over the disaster area. And caught in the middle are Max and Bonnie Lamb, honeymooners who abandon their Disney World plans to witness the terrible devastation. But when Max vanishes, Bonnie, aided by a mysterious young man with a tranquilizer gun and a roomful of human skulls, has to follow her only clue: a runaway monkey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Run Time *




  








A CrimeReads Most Anticipated Book of Summer 2022

"Dizzy and dazzling.”--Riley Sager, New York Times bestselling author of The House across the Lake
An ingenious new high-concept thriller from #1 internationally bestselling author Catherine Ryan Howard (56 Days and The Nothing Man).

An ingenious new high-concept thriller from #1 internationally bestselling author Catherine Ryan Howard (56 Days and The Nothing Man).Movie-making can be murder.

Lights

Feeling her stardom fading, struggling soap-actress Adele Rafferty is ready to give up on her dreams when she gets a last-minute offer to play the lead in upcoming horror film Final Draft. Could this be her big break? Will she have redemption for what happened the last time she was on a film set? Adele doesn’t think twice before signing the dotted line.

Camera

Adele quickly makes her way to set, deep into the isolated and wintry woods of West Cork, Ireland, miles away from civilization and cell service.

Action

When real life on set starts to somehow mirror the sinister events portrayed in the script, Adele fears the real horror lies off the page. Isolated and unsure who in the crew she can trust, is there anywhere or any time left to run?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sword of Empire: The Complete Campaigns (The Dream of Rome Book 4) *




  








'The coming man of historical fiction.' Saul David


The best-selling ‘Sword of Empire’ novellas are collected together for the first time in one epic edition.


The ‘Sword of Empire’ series follows Marcus Aurelius and his centurion Gaius Maximus during the final years of Aurelius’ reign. The stories are a blend of action, intrigue and Ancient History.


‘Sword of Empire: The Complete Campaign’s includes:


‘Sword of Empire: Praetorian’


171AD.


Rome is at war with the northern tribes - and is yet to win a significant battle. The Germanic armies have crossed the Danube and have attacked the Empire, slaughtering thousands. The Emperor, Marcus Aurelius, is losing the support of the people and the Senate. Yet he has formed a plan he believes will change the balance of power in the region.


Aurelius has despatched an officer in the Praetorian Guard, the centurion Gaius Maximus, to escort the son and daughter of a powerful German tribal chief back to their village through enemy territory - in hope of arranging an alliance with Rome. But Maximus, to complete his mission, must contest with enemies at home, as well as abroad.


One man will change the fate of an Empire, or die trying…


‘Sword of Empire: Centurion’


174AD


As the war continues in the north Marcus Aurelius orders Gaius Maximus and Rufus Atticus to return to Rome. Enemies lurk in the shadows in the capital, spreading propaganda and sowing dissent. The praetorian guards must lure their enemies out – and defeat them.


Yet Maximus is returning home for something, or rather someone, else: Aurelia. The soldier will be caught between his duty and his happiness. Rufus Atticus will also be forced to make a choice, between the duty he owes to his Emperor and the duty he owes to his family.


The centurions will be caught-up in a web of intrigue - as well as a battle on the streets of Rome - that will decide the fate of Marcus Aurelius and the Empire.


‘Sword of Empire: Emperor’


Britain. 179AD.


The centurion Rufus Atticus is intent on finding Gaius Maximus – a fugitive and friend. Whilst doing so however Atticus finds trouble - in the form of the brutal Meriadoc clan. The Emperor, Marcus Aurelius, wants to offer the former praetorian a pardon. Atticus also has important news for Maximus, which will change his life.


But as well as offering the soldier a pardon the Emperor has summoned Maximus to ask him to complete one final mission. He must venture into enemy territory and assassinate Balomar, king of the Marcomanni. Maximus will not only need to best barbarians and the king’s bodyguard to fulfill his mission however. To succeed – and survive – Maximus will have to defy the future Emperor Commodus and defeat a band of Roman mercenaries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Voyage of the Devilfish (The Michael Pacino Series Book 1) *




  








The Kaliningrad stands as the last great triumph of Soviet submarine technology. Now it has put out to sea, lurking beneath the polar ice cap. In command is the most brilliant officer the Soviet fleet has ever produced—Admiral Alexi Novskoyy. And in his fanatical hands is the power to turn back the clock to the Cold War…and begin the countdown to doomsday.

Opposing him is the killer chase sub USS Devilfish, captained by Commander Michael Pacino—a dogged veteran of the American fleet. His orders are to hunt down and destroy the Russian vessel. But his personal mission is to settle an old score with Novskoyy—the man who killed his father.

The ultimate undersea duel is about to begin…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Holes In The Wall: A Rex Dalton Thriller *




  








When an office cleaner steals candy from a bowl on a general's desk, it changes the course of history.

The President of the People's Republic of China dies while in office. A heart attack is the official cause of death.

Three days later, the Politburo announces the name of the new President.

Eight months later, the CIA disguising expert who helped Rex Dalton on his last mission in China is killed in her home in Virginia. The next day, Josh Farley and his wife, Marissa, are abducted, and Rex is running out of time to save them.

Then in Beijing, an office cleaner steals candy from a bowl on a general's desk. Two weeks later, Rex Dalton and his team help a defector escape from China, and the world is heading for war.

HOLES IN THE WALL is a full-length novel, a nail-biting thriller by best-selling author JC Ryan. It is the thirteenth book in the electrifying Rex Dalton series and the sequel to The Shanghai Strain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*1781: The Decisive Year of the Revolutionary War *


  








The Treaty of Paris in 1783 formally ended the American Revolutionary War, but it was the pivotal campaigns and battles of 1781 that decided the final outcome. 1781 was one of those rare years in American history when the future of the nation hung by a thread, and only the fortitude, determination, and sacrifice of its leaders and citizenry ensured its survival. By 1781, America had been at war with the world's strongest empire for six years with no end in sight. British troops occupied key coastal cities, from New York to Savannah, and the Royal Navy prowled the waters off the American coast. The remaining Patriot forces hunkered down in the hinterland, giving battle only at opportunities when British columns ventured near. But after several harsh winters, and the failure of the nascent government to adequately supply the troops, the American army was fast approaching the breaking point. The number of Continental soldiers had shrunk to less than 10,000, and the three-year enlistments of many of those remaining were about to expire. Mutinies began to emerge in Continental Army's ranks, and it was only the arrival of French troops that provided a ray of hope for the American cause.

In a shift of strategy given the stalemate between New York and Philadelphia, the British began to prioritize the south. After shattering the American army under Horatio Gates at Camden, South Carolina, the British army under Lord Cornwallis appeared unstoppable, and was poised to regain the Carolinas, Georgia, and Virginia for the Crown. However, when General Nathaniel Greene arrived to take command of Patriot forces in the south, he was able to gradually turn the tables. By dividing his own forces, he forced the British to divide theirs, dissipating their juggernaut and forcing Cornwallis to confront a veritable hydra of resistance.

1781 was a year of battles, as the Patriot Morgan defeated the notorious Tarleton and his Loyal legion at Cowpens. Then Greene suffered defeat at Guilford Courthouse, only to rally his forces and continue to fight on, assisted by such luminaries as Francis Marion, the "Swamp Fox," and "Light Horse Harry" Lee. While luring Cornwallis north, Greene was able to gather new strength and launch a counterattack, until it was Cornwallis who felt compelled to seek succor in Virginia. He marched his main army to Yorktown on the Peninsula, upon which the the combined American and French armies under the command of General Washington, and Admiral DeGrasse's French fleet all converged. On October 19, 1781, Cornwallis surrendered his weary and bloodied army.

In this book, Robert Tonsetic provides a detailed analysis of the key battles and campaigns of 1781, supported by numerous eyewitness accounts from privates to generals in the American, French, and British armies. He also describes the diplomatic efforts underway in Europe during 1781, as well as the Continental Congress's actions to resolve the immense financial, supply, and personnel problems involved in maintaining an effective fighting army in the field. With its focus on the climactic year of the war, 1781 is a valuable addition to the literature on the American Revolution, providing readers with a clearer understanding of how America, just barely, with fortitude and courage, retrieved its independence in the face of great odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lady Under Fire on the Western Front: The Great War Letters of Lady Dorothie Feilding MM *




  







When Britain went to war in 1914 many people rallied to the cause, determined to join the colors or be useful in some other way. Lady Dorothie Mary Evelyn Feilding was one of the latter. ‘Lady D spent almost three years on the Western Front in Belgium driving ambulances for the Munro Motor Ambulance Corps, an all-volunteer unit. During her time in Flanders her bravery was such that she received the Belgian Order of Leopold, the French Croix de Guerre and was the first woman to be awarded the British Military Medal. She wrote home to Newnham Paddox, near Rugby, almost daily. Her letters reflect the mundane, tragedy and horror of war and also the tensions of being a woman at the front contending with shells, gossip, funding, lice, vehicle maintenance and inconvenient marriage proposals. Though Dorothie was the daughter of an Earl and from a privileged upbringing she had an easy attitude that transcended social boundaries and that endeared her to all that she came in to contact with whether royalty or the ordinary fighting man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*German Military Training: In World War Two [The Illustrated Edition]*




  








This bulletin proposes to summarize information which will serve three purposes:

1. It will permit a better appreciation of the basis of German military strength.

The strength of the German Army and its early success in this war owe much to two factors: planning and training. The Nazi leaders planned this war for years in advance of their attack. They prepared for it by a system of military training which begins with children of high-school age. The training system was directed by the old professional army: it depended on effort, thoroughness, and the application of old and tested principles to the means of modem warfare. As an observer remarks, the Germans believed that by hard work and hard training they would “save blood later.” This training gave the German army a time advantage over its rivals, although this advantage is being steadily reduced.

2. It will contribute to our knowledge of characteristic German tactics.

Those principles of tactics and leadership which are emphasized in training are inevitably reflected in the actual conduct of operations. While this bulletin will make no detailed study of German tactics, it will bring out the main doctrines which are applied in battle as a result of training.

3. It will suggest methods and points of view which may be useful in training U. S. troops.

There are many basic similarities between U. S. training doctrines and those of the German Army, though there are naturally many differences in their use or application. We can learn from the differences as well as the similarities. As far as possible, concrete examples have been given, and in the appendixes there are detailed illustrations, at some length, of certain phases of German training methods.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/24/22.

Currently $3.

*Beachhead Assault: The Combat History of the Royal Naval Commandos in World War II *




  








The amphibious operations of the now-disbanded “Beach Commandos.” “Every page of Beachhead Assault has a tale of almost suicidal courage” (Tony Parsons).

The Royal Naval Commandos had one of the most dangerous and the most important tasks of any in World War II—they were first on to the invasion beaches and they were the last to leave. Formed in 1941 as the Royal Naval Beach Parties, many lost their lives in the Dieppe raid. After Dieppe they became fully fledged fighting commandos with their legendary Fairbairn Sykes commando knives, organized into units from a commando through to the all Canadian W Commando.

Under their officers who were designated as Beachmasters, the Royal Naval Commandos led the way in on the beaches as part of the allied landings in Madagascar, Dieppe, North Africa, Pantelleria, Sicily, Salerno, the Volturno River, Anzio, Arakan, D-Day, Elba, Walcheren and Commachio. Their work on the beaches was crucial to the success of the allied invasions. After the war the Royal Naval Commandos were disbanded and forgotten and their wartime role was given to the Royal Marines.

The personal accounts of Royal Naval Commandos contained in this book tell the story of a remarkable but little-known group of men, ensuring that their legacy will not be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/25/22.


Currently $1.

*Marine (Terran Scout Fleet Book 1)*


  








2019 Dragon Award Finalist for Best Military Science Fiction or Fantasy Novel

Aliens exist... and, as it turns out, most of them aren't that friendly.
Jacob Brown wasn't even born yet the first time they attacked Earth.
He was only fourteen the second time it happened.

When Earth finally came together and fielded its first spaceborne military, Jacob didn't hesitate to volunteer. Serving aboard a mighty starship, he'd be able to defend his planet--and his family--when, inevitably, they came again.

Just as he's about to graduate training, however, Jacob is approached by an officer from Naval Special Operation Command and given a choice: volunteer for a risky mission to a dangerous, lawless world, or give up his dream of serving in the military and go home. He has no idea why he's being singled out in such an unusual manner, but now it's either agree to their demands or give up his dream of being on a starship.

Soon, getting his career back on the right track will be the least of his concerns when it seems like everyone--and everything--he meets is trying to kill him. When he stumbles upon a secret most people on Earth are blissfully unaware of he realizes it's not just the aliens he needs to be worried about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Dog Stars *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • In this "end-of-the-world novel more like a rapturous beginning" (San Francisco Chronicle), Hig somehow survived the flu pandemic that killed everyone he knows. His gripping story is "an ode to friendship between two men...the strong bond between a human and a dog, and a reminder of what is worth living for" (Minneapolis Star-Tribune).

Hig's wife is gone, his friends are dead, and he lives in the hangar of a small abandoned airport with his dog, Jasper, and a mercurial, gun-toting misanthrope named Bangley.

But when a random transmission beams through the radio of his 1956 Cessna, the voice ignites a hope deep inside him that a better life exists outside their tightly controlled perimeter. Risking everything, he flies past his point of no return and follows its static-broken trail, only to find something that is both better and worse than anything he could ever hope for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Upgrade: A Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “If Michael Crichton had written a superhero novel, it would look a lot like Upgrade.”—The New York Times Book Review

“You don’t so much sympathize with the main character as live inside his skin.”—DIANA GABALDON, #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Outlander series

“Mysterious, fascinating, and deeply moving—exploring the very nature of what it means to be human.”—ALEX MICHAELIDES, #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Silent Patient and The Maiden

ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR: Time

The mind-blowing new thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of Dark Matter and Recursion—currently in development as a motion picture at Steven Spielberg's Amblin Partners

“You are the next step in human evolution.”

At first, Logan Ramsay isn’t sure if anything’s different. He just feels a little . . . sharper. Better able to concentrate. Better at multitasking. Reading a bit faster, memorizing better, needing less sleep.

But before long, he can’t deny it: Something’s happening to his brain. To his body. He’s starting to see the world, and those around him—even those he loves most—in whole new ways.

The truth is, Logan’s genome has been hacked. And there’s a reason he’s been targeted for this upgrade. A reason that goes back decades to the darkest part of his past, and a horrific family legacy.

Worse still, what’s happening to him is just the first step in a much larger plan, one that will inflict the same changes on humanity at large—at a terrifying cost.

Because of his new abilities, Logan’s the one person in the world capable of stopping what’s been set in motion. But to have a chance at winning this war, he’ll have to become something other than himself. Maybe even something other than human.

And even as he’s fighting, he can’t help wondering: what if humanity’s only hope for a future really does lie in engineering our own evolution?

Intimate in scale yet epic in scope, Upgrade is an intricately plotted, lightning-fast tale that charts one man’s thrilling transformation, even as it asks us to ponder the limits of our humanity—and our boundless potential.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Curse of the Reaper: A Novel *




  








Scream meets The Shining in this page-turning horror tale about an aging actor haunted by the slasher movie villain he brought to life.

Decades after playing the titular killer in the 80s horror franchise Night of the Reaper, Howard Browning has been reduced to signing autographs for his dwindling fanbase at genre conventions. When the studio announces a series reboot, the aging thespian is crushed to learn he’s being replaced in the iconic role by heartthrob Trevor Mane, a former sitcom child-star who’s fresh out of rehab. Trevor is determined to stay sober and revamp his image while Howard refuses to let go of the character he created, setting the stage for a cross-generational clash over the soul of a monster. But as Howard fights to reclaim his legacy, the sinister alter ego consumes his unraveling mind, pushing him to the brink of violence. Is the method actor succumbing to madness or has the devilish Reaper taken on a life of its own?

In his razor-sharp debut novel, film and television writer Brian McAuley melds wicked suspense with dark humor and heart. Curse of the Reaper is a tightly plotted thriller that walks the tightrope between the psychological and the supernatural, while characters struggling with addiction and identity bring to light the harrowing cost of Hollywood fame.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Outlaw Marriages: The Hidden Histories of Fifteen Extraordinary Same-Sex Couples *




  








Celebrate LGBTQIA+ history with the engaging and untold stories of 15 prominent same-sex couples who defied cultural norms and made significant contributions to the arts, theater, social change, and more.

For more than a century before gay marriage became a hot-button political issue, same-sex unions flourished in America. Pairs of men and pairs of women joined together in committed unions, standing by each other “for richer for poorer, in sickness and in health” for periods of thirty or forty—sometimes as many as fifty—years. In short, they loved and supported each other every bit as much as any husband and wife.

In Outlaw Marriages, cultural historian Rodger Streitmatter reveals how some of these unions didn’t merely improve the quality of life for the two people involved but also enriched the American culture.

Among the high-profile couples whose lives and loves are illuminated in the following pages are Nobel Peace Prize winner Jane Addams and Mary Rozet Smith, literary icon Gertrude Stein and Alice B. Toklas, author James Baldwin and Lucien Happersberger, and artists Jasper Johns and Robert Rauschenberg.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Grizzly Years: In Search of the American Wilderness *





  







For nearly twenty years, alone and unarmed, author Doug Peacock traversed the rugged mountains of Montana and Wyoming tracking the magnificent grizzly. His thrilling narrative takes us into the bear's habitat, where we observe directly this majestic animal's behavior, from hunting strategies, mating patterns, and denning habits to social hierarchy and methods of communication. As Peacock tracks the bears, his story turns into a thrilling narrative about the breaking down of suspicion between man and beast in the wild.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder at Wakehurst (A Gilded Newport Mystery Book 9) *




  








For fans of HBO’s The Gilded Age, explore the dark side of the alluring world of America’s 19th century elite in this gripping series of riveting mysteries…

For fans of Rhys Bowen comes the new mystery from acclaimed author Alyssa Maxwell, as she takes readers to the turn of the century mansions of famed Newport, Rhode Island . . . where not all is always golden and murder turns a successful reporter into a part-time amateur investigator . . .

Following the death of her uncle, Cornelius Vanderbilt, in September 1899, a somber Emma is in no mood for one of Newport’s extravagant parties. But to keep Vanderbilt’s reckless son Neily out of trouble, she agrees to accompany him to an Elizabethan fête on the lavish grounds of Wakehurst, the Ochre Point “cottage” modeled after an English palace, owned by Anglophile James Van Alen.

The festivities include a swordplay demonstration, an archery competition, scenes from Shakespeare’s plays, and even a joust. As Emma wanders the grounds, she overhears a fierce argument between a man and a woman behind a tall hedge. As the joust begins, she’s drawn by the barking of Van Alen’s dogs and finds a man on the ground, an arrow through his chest. The victim is one of the 400’s most influential members, Judge Clayton Schuyler. With the help of her beau Derrick Andrews and Detective Jesse Whyte, Emma begins to learn the judge was not the straight arrow he appeared to be. As their investigation leads them in ever-widening circles, Emma will have to stop the killer from taking another life . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bobbins And Bodies (Stitches In Crime Book 2) *




  








All she wanted from the old farmhouse was the gorgeous mantel, not a dead body.

Paisley Sutton always expects the unexpected when she goes into a house to salvage the architectural prizes before its torn down. She evens knows she might encounter a rodent or two. But she really isn’t expecting to find a dead body, not again. And when it turns out the young man she found slumped in the house’s basement was killed, Paisley discovers that it’s not only the house that was abandoned.

Will her research trigger the decades-old fears that someone hoped to bury in the rubble?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Four to Score (Stephanie Plum, No. 4): A Stephanie Plum Novel *




  








A Featured Alternate Selection of the Literary Guild and Doubleday Book Club and a Main Selection of the Mystery Guild

Janet Evanovich, bestselling author of One for the Money, Two for the Dough, and Three to Get Deadly, scores big with Four to Score, her most thrilling Stephanie Plum adventure yet.

Working for her bail bondsman cousin Vinnie, Stephanie is hot on the trail of revenge-seeking waitress Maxine Nowicki, whose crimes include bail jumping, theft, and extortion. Someone is terrifying Maxine's friends, and those who have seen her are turning up dead. Also on the hunt for Maxine is Joyce Barnhardt, Stephanie's archenemy and rival bounty hunter.

Stephanie's attitude never wavers-- even when aided by crazy Grandma Mazur, ex-hooker and wannabe bounty hunter Lula, and transvestite rock musician Sally Sweet-- and even when Stephanie makes an enemy whose deadly tactics escalate from threatening messages to firebombs. All of this pales in comparison, though, with an even greater danger Stephanie faces, when, homeless and broke, she and her hamster Rex move in with a vice cop Joe Morelli.

RATED PG35 for licentious wit and libidinous cohabitation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Small Towns, Dark Secrets: Social media, reality TV and murder in rural America (Tangled Webs True Crime)*




  








*Two true tales of small-town murders
Unfriendly: How a social media feud led to a double homicide*
When the bodies of Bill Payne and Billie-Jean Hayworth were discovered in their Mountain City, Tennessee home on January 30 2012, investigators initially assumed it was a drug deal gone awry. However, soon their attention was drawn to a vicious online feud that had been simmering in full view of the entire town of Mountain City for over a year.

What followed was an unbelievable case involving a CIA agent, a secret relationship, and an impressionable local man who had never had a girlfriend. At the center of the chaos was the Potter family: Buddy, Barbara, and their daughter, Jenelle. Could something as simple as unfriending someone on Facebook really lead to a double homicide?

*A Bluegrass Tragedy: The "Wife Swap" murders*
The Stockdale Family was private and insular, the children homeschooled, their only outlet playing in the family Bluegrass band. The internet and television were banned, movies and radio programs vetted to ensure they adhered to the family’s fundamentalist Christian values.

They kept to themselves on their farm in Ohio, until an unexpected call from the producers of reality TV series Wife Swap upended their world. Was it the scrutiny of a skeptical public that led to the tragic double homicide?

Mountain City, Tennessee and Bolivar, Ohio: just two small towns that harbored dark secrets... and murder


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Sicilian: A Novel (The Godfather Book 2) *




  






After Mario Puzo wrote his internationally acclaimed The Godfather, he has often been imitated but never equaled. Puzo's classic novel, The Sicilian, stands as a cornerstone of his work—a lushly romantic, unforgettable tale of bloodshed, justice, and treachery. . . .

The year is 1950. Michael Corleone is nearing the end of his exile in Sicily. The Godfather has commanded Michael to bring a young Sicilian bandit named Salvatore Guiliano back with him to America. But Guiliano is a man entwined in a bloody web of violence and vendettas. In Sicily, Guiliano is a modern day Robin Hood who has defied corruption—and defied the Cosa Nostra. Now, in the land of mist-shrouded mountains and ancient ruins, Michael Corleone's fate is entwined with the dangerous legend of Salvatore Guiliano: warrior, lover, and the ultimate Siciliano.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Someone We Know: A Novel *




  








AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

“Poised and chilling.” —Wall Street Journal

“No-one does suburban paranoia like Shari Lapena—this slowly unfurling nightmare will have you biting your nails until the end.” —Ruth Ware

Another thrilling domestic suspense novel from the New York Times bestselling author of The Couple Next Door and Not a Happy Family

Maybe you don't know your neighbors as well as you thought you did . . .


"This is a very difficult letter to write. I hope you will not hate us too much. . . My son broke into your home recently while you were out."

In a quiet, leafy suburb in upstate New York, a teenager has been sneaking into houses--and into the owners' computers as well--learning their secrets, and maybe sharing some of them, too.

Who is he, and what might he have uncovered? After two anonymous letters are received, whispers start to circulate, and suspicion mounts. And when a woman down the street is found murdered, the tension reaches the breaking point. Who killed her? Who knows more than they're telling? And how far will all these very nice people go to protect their own secrets?

In this neighborhood, it's not just the husbands and wives who play games. Here, everyone in the family has something to hide . . .

You never really know what people are capable of.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Diamond Eye: A Novel *




  








New York Times Bestseller

The bestselling author of The Rose Code returns with an unforgettable World War II tale of a quiet bookworm who becomes history’s deadliest female sniper. Based on a true story.

In 1937 in the snowbound city of Kiev (now known as Kyiv), wry and bookish history student Mila Pavlichenko organizes her life around her library job and her young son—but Hitler’s invasion of Ukraine and Russia sends her on a different path. Given a rifle and sent to join the fight, Mila must forge herself from studious girl to deadly sniper—a lethal hunter of Nazis known as Lady Death. When news of her three hundredth kill makes her a national heroine, Mila finds herself torn from the bloody battlefields of the eastern front and sent to America on a goodwill tour.

Still reeling from war wounds and devastated by loss, Mila finds herself isolated and lonely in the glittering world of Washington, DC—until an unexpected friendship with First Lady Eleanor Roosevelt and an even more unexpected connection with a silent fellow sniper offer the possibility of happiness. But when an old enemy from Mila’s past joins forces with a deadly new foe lurking in the shadows, Lady Death finds herself battling her own demons and enemy bullets in the deadliest duel of her life.

Based on a true story, The Diamond Eye is a haunting novel of heroism born of desperation, of a mother who became a soldier, of a woman who found her place in the world and changed the course of history forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Lock Artist: A Novel *




  








Steve Hamilton steps away from his Edgar Award-winning Alex McKnight series to introduce a unique new character, unlike anyone you've ever seen in the world of crime fiction.

"I was the Miracle Boy, once upon a time. Later on, the Milford Mute. The Golden Boy. The Young Ghost. The Kid. The Boxman. The Lock Artist. That was all me.

But you can call me Mike."

Marked by tragedy, traumatized at the age of eight, Michael, now eighteen, is no ordinary young man. Besides not uttering a single word in ten years, he discovers the one thing he can somehow do better than anyone else. Whether it's a locked door without a key, a padlock with no combination, or even an eight-hundred pound safe ... he can open them all.

It's an unforgivable talent. A talent that will make young Michael a hot commodity with the wrong people and, whether he likes it or not, push him ever close to a life of crime. Until he finally sees his chance to escape, and with one desperate gamble risks everything to come back home to the only person he ever loved, and to unlock the secret that has kept him silent for so long.

The Lock Artist is the winner of the 2011 Edgar Award for Best Novel and a 2011 Alex Award winner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The 14th Colony: A Novel (Cotton Malone Book 11) *




  








What happens if both the president and vice-president-elect die before taking the oath of office? The answer is far from certain—in fact, what follows would be nothing short of total political chaos.

Shot down over Siberia, ex-Justice Department agent Cotton Malone is forced into a fight for survival against Aleksandr Zorin, a man whose loyalty to the former Soviet Union has festered for decades into an intense hatred of the United States.

Before escaping, Malone learns that Zorin and another ex-KGB officer, this one a sleeper still embedded in the West, are headed overseas to Washington D.C. Noon on January 20th—Inauguration Day—is only hours away. A flaw in the Constitution, and an even more flawed presidential succession act, have opened the door to disaster and Zorin intends to exploit both weaknesses to their fullest.

Armed with a weapon leftover from the Cold War, one long thought to be just a myth, Zorin plans to attack. He’s aided by a shocking secret hidden in the archives of America’s oldest fraternal organization—the Society of Cincinnati—a group that once lent out its military savvy to presidents, including helping to formulate three invasion plans of what was intended to be America’s 14th colony—Canada.

In a race against the clock that starts in the frozen extremes of Russia and ultimately ends at the White House itself, Malone must not only battle Zorin, he must also confront a crippling fear that he’s long denied, but which now jeopardizes everything. Steve Berry’s trademark mix of history and speculation is all here in this provocative new thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*XO: A Kathryn Dance Novel *




  








International #1 bestseller Jeffery Deaver delivers a sensational thriller in which a beautiful young country-pop singer is stalked by an obsessive fan who thinks her big hit song was written just for him, featuring Deaver's popular character California Bureau of Investigation agent Kathryn Dance.

Kayleigh Towne’s music career is just reaching new heights with her huge hit single “Your Shadow”—but increased fame is also bringing unwanted attention. An innocent exchange with one of her fans, signed with an “XO,” leads Kayleigh into the dangerous and terrifying realm of obsession.

Edwin Sharp thinks Kayleigh’s songs contain messages that speak directly to him. Despite her clear rejection and threats from lawyers and law enforcers, he remains convinced that “Your Shadow” was written just for him, and he announces he’s coming for Kayleigh. Then a potentially fatal accident occurs at the concert hall where Kayleigh is rehearsing for a triumphant hometown performance, and she is convinced that someone—maybe Edwin—was there watching her from the darkness.

Speeding along over just three short days, this nail-biting thriller is filled with terrifying twists that will hold readers in rapt suspense until the final shocking revelation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Behind Enemy Lines (Titus Black Thriller series Book 1) *




  








*Titus Black is a survivor.*

Even after getting ousted from the CIA, Black managed to land on his feet. And while his government may have quit on him, he’s not about to quit on it … even when he’s falsely accused of murder …

When black ops agent Titus Black embarks on a rescue mission, he comes back with more than just a left-for-dead pilot—he comes back with questions about an alleged secret operation that threatens to shatter trust in the U.S. military. As Black and the clandestine organization he works for start to unravel the mystery, he finds himself caught in the crosshairs of a plot to silence him.

But if Black intends on getting justice and exposing the corruption, he must avoid capture and save the one man who wants him dead more than anything … the President of the United States.

If you like Tom Clancy’s Jack Ryan, Vince Flynn’s Mitch Rapp, Robert Ludlum’s Jason Bourne or Stephen Hunter’s Bob Lee Swagger, you’ll love Titus Black.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Winter Work: A novel *




  








An exhilarating spy thriller inspired by a true story about the precious secrets up for grabs just after the fall of the Berlin Wall—from the acclaimed author of The Cover Wife

“Fesperman accurately depicts the corrosive effect of life under a surveillance society, debasing both the watchers and the watched.... Most Cold War spy novels focus on the Manichaean ideological struggle between East and West; this one successfully explores a grayer era.” —The New York Times Book Review

On a chilly early morning walk on the wooded outskirts of Berlin, Emil Grimm finds the body of his neighbor, a fellow Stasi officer named Lothar, with a gunshot wound to the temple and a pistol in his right hand. Despite appearances, Emil suspects murder. A few months earlier he would have known just what to do, but now, as East Germany disintegrates, being a Stasi colonel is more of a liability than an asset. More troubling still is that Emil and Lothar were involved in a final clandestine mission, one that has clearly turned deadly. Now Emil must finish the job alone, on uncertain ground where old alliances seem to be shifting by the day.

Meanwhile, CIA agent Claire Saylor, sent to Berlin to assist an Agency mop-up action against their collapsing East German adversaries, has just received an upgrade to her assignment. She'll be the designated contact for a high-ranking foreign intelligence officer of the Stasi, although details are suspiciously sketchy. When her first rendezvous goes dangerously awry, she realizes the mission is far more delicate than she was led to believe.

With the rules of the game changing fast, and as their missions intersect, Emil and Claire find themselves on unlikely common ground, fighting for their lives against a powerful enemy hiding in the shadows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Weird Life: The Search for Life That Is Very, Very Different from Our Own*




  








Science that sounds like science fiction.

In recent years, scientists have hypothesized life-forms that can only be called "weird": organisms that live off acid rather than water, microbes that thrive at temperatures and pressure levels so extreme that their cellular structures should break down, perhaps even organisms that reproduce without DNA. Some of these strange life-forms, unrelated to all life we know, might be nearby: on rock surfaces in the American southwest, hydrothermal vents on the ocean floor, or even in our own bodies. Some, stranger still, might live in Martian permafrost, swim in the dark oceans of Jupiter's moons, or survive in the exotic ices on comets. Others--the strangest of all--might inhabit the crusts of neutron stars, interstellar nebulae, or even other spatial dimensions.

In Weird Life, David Toomey takes us on a breathtaking tour of a universe of hypothetical life, a universe of life as we do not know it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ancient Egypt: The Definitive Illustrated History *




  








Discover the intimate details of life under the pharaohs--and their extraordinary legacy--in this fascinating e-guide to Egypt's ancient civilization.

Encompassing 3,000 years and 31 Egyptian dynasties, from the time of Narmer to Cleopatra, this fresh appraisal of ancient treasures helps you navigate the political intrigues and cultural achievements of the Ancient Egyptians, from the Pyramids and the Sphinx of Giza to the Great Library and Lighthouse of Alexandria.

You'll meet pharaohs such as King Tutankhamun--whose mummified remains and lavish grave goods reveal so much about the society and its beliefs--as well as influential women such as Hatshepsut and Nefertiti, and warriors including Alexander the Great. Lavish photographs reveal the exquisite craftsmanship of their scribes, artists, and metalworkers, and the tomb paintings and relief carvings that captured the everyday life of farmers, artisans, soldiers, and traders in exquisite detail. Exclusive CGI reconstructions use the latest scientific information to recreate the finest tombs, temples, and pyramids.

Beautifully illustrated, and unparalleled in scope, Ancient Egypt is the perfect ebook for anyone with an interest in ancient civilizations and Egyptology.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*World War I and America: Told By the Americans Who Lived It (LOA #289)*




  








A landmark anthology of World War I history featuring 127 selections from over 80 Americans—including soldiers, airmen, nurses, and more—who experienced the cataclysmic conflict first-hand.

Few Americans appreciate the significance and intensity of America’s experience of World War I, the global cataclysm that transformed the modern world. Published to mark the centenary of the U.S. entry into the conflict, World War I: Told by the Americans Who Lived It brings together a wide range of writings by American participants and observers to tell a vivid and dramatic firsthand story from the outbreak of war in 1914 through the Armistice, the Paris Peace Conference, and the League of Nations debate.

The 88 men and women collected in the volume—soldiers, airmen, nurses, diplomats, statesmen, political activists, journalists—provide unique insights into how Americans of every stripe perceived the war, why they supported or opposed intervention, how they experienced the nightmarish reality of industrial warfare, and how the conflict changed American life.

Among the writers: war correspondent Richard Harding Davis witnesses the burning of Louvain; Edith Wharton tours the war zones in the Argonne and Flanders; John Reed records the devastation in Serbia and Galicia; diplomats Henry Morgenthau and Leslie Davis report on the extermination of the Armenians; Jane Addams and Emma Goldman warn against militarism; pilots Victor Chapman and Edmond Genet describe flying with the Lafayette Escadrille; infantry officer Hervey Allen recalls the hellish fighting at Fismette; nurses Ellen N. La Motte and Mary Borden depict the “human wreckage” brought into military hospitals; suffragist Carrie Chapman Catt connects the war with the struggle for women’s rights; and Justice Oliver Wendell Holmes considers the limits of free speech in wartime. W. E. B. Du Bois, James Weldon Johnson, and Jessie Redmon Fauset expose the contradiction between the nation’s claim to be fighting for democracy abroad and its brutal treatment of African Americans at home. The international role of the United States is debated in strikingly contemporary terms by Wilson and his critics, as the nation grapples with its emergence as a leading world power.

A coda presents three iconic literary works by Ernest Hemingway, E. E. Cummings, and John Dos Passos that capture the postwar disillusionment felt by many Americans. Includes headnotes, a chronology of events, biographical and explanatory endnotes, and an index.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bravery Awards for Aerial Combat: Stories Behind the Award of the CGM (Flying) *




  







The first recipient was Flight Sergeant Leslie Wallace, a wireless operator with 83 Squadron, who extinguished a major fire in his Lancaster and despite his severe wounds returned to his radio until the crippled aircraft returned to England. The final CGM was awarded to Flight Sergeant John Couglan in Vietnam, when he assisted boarding casualties in the face of heavy fire from the Vietcong. In between there are a host of tales that recount incredible feats of courage.

Lengthy appendices list recipients of the medal and other statistics concerning the award.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/25/22.

Currently $3.

*Nothing is Impossible: A Glider Pilot's Story of Sicily, Arnhem and the Rhine Crossing *




  







Battle is the severest test a man can be called upon to undergo; it can bring out the best in a man and the worst...

The author of this book, Victor Miller, joined the Queen's Royal Regiment, at Guildford, upon the outbreak of the Second World War. He volunteered for the elite Glider Pilot Regiment upon its formation and passed, with above average marks, the RAF pilot training programme.

From here, he was to take part in three of the most iconic airborne operations of the entire conflict. The invasion of Sicily, the Allies first attack in to Europe, where he was wounded and temporarily taken prisoner; Arnhem, where the 1st Airborne Division struck sixty-four miles behind enemy lines only to clash with two SS Armoured Panzer Divisions resulting in 80% losses in nine days; and the assault crossing of the Rhine, into Germany proper, with 'only' 30% losses.

This remarkable story, jotted down shortly after each operation when the events were still vivid in the author's mind, is an astonishing record of skill, bravery, comradeship and resourcefulness which represents a fitting tribute to many fallen friends and colleagues. The book was published initially in 1994, before the author's death. This posthumous edition comes with brand new supplementary content, drawn together by the author's sons and family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/26/22.

Currently $3.

*Raising Steam: A Discworld Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The international bestselling author of the hilarious Discworld series—a writer who’s been compared to Mark Twain and Kurt Vonnegut—introduces the first steam engine into his complex, zany fantasy world. 

“Everything that makes Pratchett one of the world’s most delightful writers.” —Cory Doctorow, author of Boing Boing

Mister Simnel has produced a great clanging monster of a machine that harnesses the power of all the elements—earth, air, fire, and water—and it’s soon drawing astonished crowds. To the consternation of Ankh-Morpork’s formidable Patrician, Lord Vetinari, no one is in charge of this new invention. Who better to take the lead than the man he has already appointed master of the Post Office, the Mint and the Royal Bank?

Moist von Lipwig is not a man who enjoys hard work—unless it is dependent on words, which are not very heavy and don’t always need greasing. He does enjoy being alive, however, which makes a new job offer from Vetinari hard to refuse. Moist will have to grapple with gallons of grease, goblins, a controller with a history of throwing employees down the stairs, and some very angry dwarfs if he’s going to stop it all from going off the rails.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hard Luck Hank: Dumber Than Dead*




  








Hank is getting married!

The space station Belvaille has become home to a species of actors. The newest edition to the Post Colmarian Confederation Colmarian Confederation are the Damakan race. As a species they are capable of “broadcast empathy.” Their acting skills are so powerful they are able to make people believe their portrayals are literally happening—even over remote transmission.

Belvaille, with its access to powerful radio telescopes, becomes an entertainment powerhouse, cranking out Damakan dramas and tragedies across the empire. As the city modifies is resources to accommodate the new cash cow, Hank is hired to protect important actors by the city’s premier talent agent: his butler Cliston.

But the good times don’t last as Damakans start getting murdered and whole productions are sabotaged and even outright attacked. The Navy threatens to get involved as their favorite tele programs are interrupted and Garm, the Adjunct Overwatch of the city, enlists Hank to find the source of the violence and put an end to it.

Hank fears his own betrothed is in danger as the city gets dragged into a gang war of which no one knows the cause.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Razzmatazz: A Novel *




  








New York Times Bestseller

“Smart and funny and all sorts of raunchy in the best way.” — San Francisco Chronicle

Repeat New York Times bestselling author Christopher Moore returns to the mean streets of San Francisco in this outrageous follow-up to his madcap novel Noir.

San Francisco, 1947. Bartender Sammy “Two Toes” Tiffin and the rest of the Cookie’s Coffee Irregulars—a ragtag bunch of working mugs last seen in Noir—are on the hustle: they’re trying to open a driving school; shanghai an abusive Swedish stevedore; get Mable, the local madam, and her girls to a Christmas party at the State Hospital without alerting the overzealous head of the S.F.P.D. vice squad; all while Sammy’s girlfriend, Stilton (a.k.a. the Cheese), and her “Wendy the Welder” gal pals are using their wartime shipbuilding skills on a secret project that might be attracting the attention of some government Men in Black. And, oh yeah, someone is murdering the city’s drag kings and club owner Jimmy Vasco is sure she’s next on the list and wants Sammy to find the killer.

Meanwhile, Eddie “Moo Shoes” Shu has been summoned by his Uncle Ho to help save his opium den from Squid Kid Tang, a vicious gangster who is determined to retrieve a priceless relic: an ancient statue of the powerful Rain Dragon that Ho stole from one of the fighting tongs forty years earlier. And if Eddie blows it, he just might call down the wrath of that powerful magical creature on all of Fog City.

Strap yourselves in for a bit of the old razzmatazz, ladies and gentlemen. It’s Christopher Moore time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*40: A Doonesbury Retrospective, 2000 to 2010 *




  








Readers and critics have been wowed by G. B. Trudeau's epic masterpiece 40: A Doonesbury Retrospective, which follows Trudeau's ever-expanding cast through four decades of cultural turbulence and change. This seminal work is now available digitally in a four-volume e-book set for the first time. This fourth volume of 40 covers the years 2000 to 2010 for the celebrated cartoon strip.

"[Trudeau is] Dickensian in his range of characters," writes Garry Wills in The New York Review of Books. "Trudeau has just kept improving, year after year, in part because he stays so close to changing events. . . .."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bloom County Digital Library Vol. 1 (Bloom County- The Complete Library) *




  








378 pages!
Collecting every strip from December 8, 1980, through December 31, 1981, in chronological order, with a new cover insert by Breathed.

Berkeley Breathed's Bloom County burst onto the American comic scene in December 1980 and it soon became one of the most popular comic strips of all time. The endearing and quirky denizens of the strip included Milo Bloom, Steve Dallas, Michael Binkley, Cutter John, Bill the Cat, and Opus the Penguin.

Bloom County was a strip that dealt with many issues relevant to the period. Occasional "Context comments" are added throughout this collection, giving the reader a greater understanding of the time.

This is the first time Bloom County has been collected in a digital library. IDW will add more volumes, one year per app. Each newspaper strip is reproduced in chronological order from first to last. Great effort has been made to ensure the highest production values are achieved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bloom County Digital Library Vol. 2 (Bloom County- The Complete Library)*




  








376 pages!
Collecting every strip from January 1, 1982, through December 31, 1982, in chronological order, with a new cover insert by Breathed.

Berkeley Breathed's Bloom County burst onto the American comic scene in December 1980 and it soon became one of the most popular comic strips of all time. The endearing and quirky denizens of the strip included Milo Bloom, Steve Dallas, Michael Binkley, Cutter John, Bill the Cat, and Opus the Penguin.

Bloom County was a strip that dealt with many issues relevant to the period. Occasional "Context comments" are added throughout this collection, giving the reader a greater understanding of the time.

This is the first time Bloom County has been collected in a digital library. IDW will add more volumes, one year per app. Each newspaper strip is reproduced in chronological order from first to last. Great effort has been made to ensure the highest production values are achieved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bloom County Digital Library Vol. 3 (Bloom County- The Complete Library) *




  







Bloom County: The Complete Library, Volume Three collects every strip from July 1984 through February 1986. Many fondly remembered strips are in this volume, including the classic 1984 presidential elections featuring possibly the finest running mates ever for such a campaign: Opus and Bill the Cat. Plus a cornucopia of ingenious satire featuring the rest of the Bloom County cast: Steve Dallas, Mio, Binkley, Oliver, Cutter John, and all the rest. Additionally, this volume contains many insightful, biting, and downright hysterical annotations by Berkeley Breathed as he comments on his strips in his own uniquely irreverent way. Context pages, for perspective, are sprinkled throughout the book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bloom County: Complete Library Vol. 4 (Bloom County- The Complete Library) *




  







Specially formatted digital edition! Collecting every strip from January 1, 1984, through December 31, 1984, in chronological order, with a new cover insert by Breathed. Berkeley Breathed?s Bloom County burst onto the American comic scene in December 1980 and it soon became one of the most popular comic strips of all time. The endearing and quirky denizens of the strip included Milo Bloom, Steve Dallas, Michael Binkley, Cutter John, Bill the Cat, and Opus the Penguin. Bloom County was a strip that dealt with many issues relevant to the period. Occasional ?Context comments? are added throughout this collection, giving the reader a greater understanding of the time. This is the first time Bloom County has been collected in a digital library, one year per digital volume. Each newspaper strip is reproduced in chronological order from first to last. Great effort has been made to ensure the highest production values are achieved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bloom County: Complete Library Vol. 5 (Bloom County- The Complete Library) *




  







Specially formatted digital edition! Collecting every strip from January 1, 1985, through December 31, 1985, in chronological order, with a new cover insert by Breathed. Berkeley Breathed's Bloom County burst onto the American comic scene in December 1980 and it soon became one of the most popular comic strips of all time. The endearing and quirky denizens of the strip included Milo Bloom, Steve Dallas, Michael Binkley, Cutter John, Bill the Cat, and Opus the Penguin. Bloom County was a strip that dealt with many issues relevant to the period. Occasional "Context comments" are added throughout this collection, giving the reader a greater understanding of the time. This is the first time Bloom County has been collected in a digital library, one year per digital volume. Each newspaper strip is reproduced in chronological order from first to last. Great effort has been made to ensure the highest production values are achieved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bloom County: Complete Library Vol. 6 (Bloom County- The Complete Library) *




  







Specially formatted digital edition! Collecting every strip from January 1, 1986, through December 31, 1986, in chronological order, with a new cover insert by Breathed. Berkeley Breathed's Bloom County burst onto the American comic scene in December 1980 and it soon became one of the most popular comic strips of all time. The endearing and quirky denizens of the strip included Milo Bloom, Steve Dallas, Michael Binkley, Cutter John, Bill the Cat, and Opus the Penguin. Bloom County was a strip that dealt with many issues relevant to the period. Occasional "Context comments" are added throughout this collection, giving the reader a greater understanding of the time. This is the first time Bloom County has been collected in a digital library, one year per digital volume. Each newspaper strip is reproduced in chronological order from first to last. Great effort has been made to ensure the highest production values are achieved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bloom County: Complete Library Vol. 7 (Bloom County- The Complete Library)*




  







Specially formatted digital edition! Collecting every strip from January 1, 1987, through December 31, 1987, in chronological order, with a new cover insert by Breathed. Berkeley Breathed's Bloom County burst onto the American comic scene in December 1980 and it soon became one of the most popular comic strips of all time. The endearing and quirky denizens of the strip included Milo Bloom, Steve Dallas, Michael Binkley, Cutter John, Bill the Cat, and Opus the Penguin. Bloom County was a strip that dealt with many issues relevant to the period. Occasional "Context comments" are added throughout this collection, giving the reader a greater understanding of the time. This is the first time Bloom County has been collected in a digital library, one year per digital volume. Each newspaper strip is reproduced in chronological order from first to last. Great effort has been made to ensure the highest production values are achieved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bloom County: Complete Library Vol. 8 (Bloom County- The Complete Library) *





  







Specially formatted digital edition! Collecting every strip from January 1, 1988, through December 31, 1988, in chronological order, with a new cover insert by Breathed. Berkeley Breathed's Bloom County burst onto the American comic scene in December 1980 and it soon became one of the most popular comic strips of all time. The endearing and quirky denizens of the strip included Milo Bloom, Steve Dallas, Michael Binkley, Cutter John, Bill the Cat, and Opus the Penguin. Bloom County was a strip that dealt with many issues relevant to the period. Occasional "Context comments" are added throughout this collection, giving the reader a greater understanding of the time. This is the first time Bloom County has been collected in a digital library, one year per digital volume. Each newspaper strip is reproduced in chronological order from first to last. Great effort has been made to ensure the highest production values are achieved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bloom County: Complete Library Vol. 9 (Bloom County- The Complete Library) *




  







Specially formatted digital edition! Collecting every strip from January 1, 1989, through December 31, 1989, in chronological order, with a new cover insert by Breathed. Berkeley Breathed's Bloom County burst onto the American comic scene in December 1980 and it soon became one of the most popular comic strips of all time. The endearing and quirky denizens of the strip included Milo Bloom, Steve Dallas, Michael Binkley, Cutter John, Bill the Cat, and Opus the Penguin. Bloom County was a strip that dealt with many issues relevant to the period. Occasional "Context comments" are added throughout this collection, giving the reader a greater understanding of the time. This is the first time Bloom County has been collected in a digital library, one year per digital volume. Each newspaper strip is reproduced in chronological order from first to last. Great effort has been made to ensure the highest production values are achieved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bloom County Episode XI: A New Hope (Bloom County: The Complete Library) *




  







OPUS AWAKENS! In 2015, Pulitzer Prize-winning cartoonist Berkeley Breathed began (without warning!) producing ALL-NEW Bloom County strips—for the first time in more than 25 years! Breathed released the new Bloom County strips exclusively through his Facebook page, to the cheers of devoted and delighted fans everywhere. These brand new strips have NEVER before been available in print—until now! All the wit, charm, and biting satire that are trademarks of Bloom County and Berkeley Breathed are clearly on display and evident in this handsome new volume. Featuring all your favorite characters: Opus, Milo, Bill the Cat, Steve Dallas, Cutter John, and many more. Bloom County has come home… and it’s about time!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bloom County: Brand Spanking New Day (Bloom County: The Complete Library) *




  








The latest collection of Berkeley Breathed’s recently revived Bloom County comic strip features ALL-NEW strips from 2016 and 2017, that have NEVER appeared in print before (never ever!!). These newly-minted masterpieces present the continuing adventures of Opus, Bill the Cat, Steve Dallas, and the rest of the delightful denizens of Bloom County—and heaven knows how we survived all those years without you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bloom County: Best Read on the Throne (Bloom County: The Complete Library) *




  







Collecting year three of the Bloom County relaunch begun in 2015! The stakes are higher, the punchlines are sharper, and the laughter is more desperate! When Brand Spanking New Day came out, we said we needed Opus, Bill the Cat, and all their friends more than ever before. Well, what was true then is even more true now, and Bloom County: Best Read On The Throne picks up right where the previous volume left off!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Looking for Votes in All the Wrong Places: Tales and Rules from the Campaign Trail *




  








The veteran presidential campaign manager recounts his many adventures, travesties, triumphs, and lessons from more than forty years on the trail.

Over his long and legendary career, campaign strategist Rick Ridder has been at the center of everything from presidential death matches to the legalization of marijuana. In this lively memoir, he recounts his life on the trail from the McGovern campaign to more recent candidates and causes. Along the way, he reveals his “twenty-two rules of campaign management”―each one illustrated by entertaining, instructive, and mostly true stories from his own experiences.

Rick offers an unsparing, often hilarious self-portrait of the political guru as a young man, criss-crossing the country from one drafty campaign headquarters to the next, making mistakes and pulling rabbits out of hats, wrangling temperamental celebrities, winning some elections and losing others.

Through his stories, you’ll meet the state legislature candidate who said he’d win thanks to his reputation as a judge in cat competitions; the US Senate candidate who told the Southern press, “I hate southern accents”; a young Senator Al Gore who campaigned for President in 1988 by eating his way through New York City alongside Mayor Koch; Leonard Nimoy, good-naturedly trekking through rural Wisconsin in Rick’s own Jeep because Rick was too young to rent a more appropriate vehicle; and many other colorful characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Virgin River Christmas *




  








Return to Virgin River for the holidays in this uplifting tale from the beloved series by New York Times bestselling author Robyn Carr. Now a Netflix series!

Last Christmas Marcie Sullivan said a final goodbye to her husband, Bobby. This Christmas she’s come to Virgin River to find the man who saved his life and gave her three more years to love him.

Fellow marine Ian Buchanan dragged Bobby’s shattered body onto a medical transport in Fallujah four years ago, then disappeared as soon as their unit arrived stateside. Since then, Marcie’s letters to Ian have gone unanswered.

Marcie tracks Ian to the tiny mountain town of Virgin River and finds a man as wounded emotionally as Bobby was physically. But she is not easily scared off. As Marcie pushes her way into his rugged and reclusive life, she discovers a sweet but damaged soul beneath a rough exterior.

Ian doesn’t know what to make of the determined young widow who forces him to look into the painful past and, what’s worse, the uncertain future. But it is, after all, a season of miracles and maybe, just maybe, it’s time to banish the ghosts and open his heart.

Originally published in 2008


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hatchet Man: How Bill Barr Broke the Prosecutor's Code and Corrupted the Justice Department*




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER

“Elie Honig has written much more than a compelling takedown of an unfit attorney general; he also offers a blueprint for how impartial and apolitical justice should be administered in America.”—Preet Bharara

“An essential analysis for anyone committed to understanding the abuses of the Trump administration so we can ensure they never happen again.”—Joyce White Vance

“Essential reading for all who cherish the rule of law in America.”—George Conway

"Written with all the color and pacing of a legal thriller."—Variety

CNN Senior Legal Analyst Elie Honig exposes William Barr as the most corrupt attorney general in modern U.S. history, with stunning new scandals bubbling to the surface even after Barr's departure from office. 

In Hatchet Man, former federal prosecutor Elie Honig uncovers Barr’s unprecedented abuse of power as Attorney General and the lasting structural damage done to the Justice Department. Honig uses his own experience as a prosecutor at DOJ to show how, as America’s top law enforcement official, Barr repeatedly violated the Department’s written rules, and those vital, unwritten norms and principles that comprise the “prosecutor’s code.”

Barr was corrupt from the beginning. His first act as AG was to distort the findings of Special Counsel Robert Mueller, earning a public rebuke for his dishonesty from Mueller himself and, later, from a federal judge. Then, Barr tried to manipulate the law to squash a whistleblower’s complaint about Trump’s dealings with Ukraine—the report that eventually led to Trump’s first impeachment. Barr later intervened in an unprecedented manner to undermine his own DOJ prosecutors on the cases of Michael Flynn and Roger Stone, both political allies of the President. And then Barr fired the U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York under false pretenses. Finally, Barr amplified baseless theories about massive mail-in ballot fraud, pouring gasoline on the dumpster fire battle over the 2020 election results and contributing to the January 6 insurrection that led to Trump’s second impeachment.

In Hatchet Man, Honig proves that Barr trampled the two core virtues that have long defined the department and its mission: credibility and independence – ultimately in service of his own deeply-rooted, extremist legal and personal beliefs. Honig shows how Barr corrupted the Justice Department and explains what we must do to prevent this from ever happening again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Massacre And Margins (Poe Baxter Books Series Book 2) *




  








She thought she was just going to reminisce, enjoy the Northern Lights, and celebrate an author, but a murderer had other ideas.

On her first trip to Iceland, Poe Baxter is excited about the scenery, the culture and the rare book she’s hoping to find. But it soon becomes clear that Poe and her best friend Beattie are in for far more than a quiet, book-buying trip to the country. Will they survive their new bookish escapade?

When a case of nostalgia hits, will it also mean the end of Poe’s memories?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Big Book of Christmas Mysteries (Vintage Crime/Black Lizard) *




  








The Edgar Award-winning editor collects sixty of his all-time favorite holiday crime stories—from Arthur Conan Doyle and Thomas Hardy, to Sara Paretsky and Ed McBain. • “Anyone who cares about the best mystery writing of the past century and beyond would be lucky to receive this thick volume during the holidays." —The Washington Post

This collection touches on all aspects of the holiday season, and all types of mysteries. They are suspenseful, funny, frightening, and poignant.

Included are puzzles by Mary Higgins Clark, Isaac Asimov, and Ngaio Marsh; uncanny tales in the tradition of A Christmas Carol by Peter Lovesey and Max Allan Collins; O. Henry-like stories by Stanley Ellin and Joseph Shearing, stories by pulp icons John D. MacDonald and Damon Runyon; comic gems from Donald E. Westlake and John Mortimer; and many, many more. Almost any kind of mystery you’re in the mood for--suspense, pure detection, humor, cozy, private eye, or police procedural—can be found in these pages.

FEATURING:

Unscrupulous Santas
Crimes of Christmases Past and Present
Festive felonies
Deadly puddings
Misdemeanors under the mistletoe
Christmas cases for classic characters including Sherlock Holmes, Brother Cadfael, Miss Marple, Hercule Poirot, Ellery Queen, Rumpole of the Bailey, Inspector Morse, Inspector Ghote, A.J. Raffles, and Nero Wolfe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*American Predator: The Hunt for the Most Meticulous Serial Killer of the 21st Century *




  








INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

An Amazon “Best Book of 2019”
A Washington Post “10 Books To Read in July”
A Los Angeles Times “Seven Highly Anticipated Books for Summer Reading”
A USA Today “20 of the Season’s Hottest New Books”
A New York Post “25 Best Beach Reads of 2019 You Need to Pre-Order Now”
A Bustle “The Best New True Crime Books You Can Read Right Now”

“Maureen Callahan’s deft reporting and stylish writing have created one of the all-time-great serial-killer books: sensitive, chilling, and completely impossible to put down.” —Ada Calhoun, author of St. Marks Is Dead

Ted Bundy. John Wayne Gacy. Jeffrey Dahmer. The names of notorious serial killers are usually well-known; they echo in the news and in public consciousness. But most people have never heard of Israel Keyes, one of the most ambitious and terrifying serial killers in modern history. The FBI considered his behavior unprecedented. Described by a prosecutor as "a force of pure evil," Keyes was a predator who struck all over the United States. He buried "kill kits"--cash, weapons, and body-disposal tools--in remote locations across the country. Over the course of fourteen years, Keyes would fly to a city, rent a car, and drive thousands of miles in order to use his kits. He would break into a stranger's house, abduct his victims in broad daylight, and kill and dispose of them in mere hours. And then he would return home to Alaska, resuming life as a quiet, reliable construction worker devoted to his only daughter.

When journalist Maureen Callahan first heard about Israel Keyes in 2012, she was captivated by how a killer of this magnitude could go undetected by law enforcement for over a decade. And so began a project that consumed her for the next several years--uncovering the true story behind how the FBI ultimately caught Israel Keyes, and trying to understand what it means for a killer like Keyes to exist. A killer who left a path of monstrous, randomly committed crimes in his wake--many of which remain unsolved to this day.

American Predator is the ambitious culmination of years of interviews with key figures in law enforcement and in Keyes's life, and research uncovered from classified FBI files. Callahan takes us on a journey into the chilling, nightmarish mind of a relentless killer, and to the limitations of traditional law enforcement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Work of Wolves: A Novel *




  








This story of a horse trainer and a rich man’s wife is “a gorgeously written, exacting exploration of duty and retribution set in dusty rural South Dakota” (Publishers Weekly).

When fourteen-year-old Carson Fielding bought his first horse from Magnus Yarborough, it became clear the teenager was a better judge of horses than the rich landowner was of humans. Years later, Carson—now a skilled and respected horse trainer—grudgingly agrees to train Magnus’s horses and teach his wife to ride.

But as Carson becomes disaffected with the power-hungry Magnus, he also grows more and more attracted to the rancher’s wife, and their relationship sets off a violent chain of events that unsettles their quiet town in South Dakota. Thrown into the drama are Earl Walks Alone, a Lakota trying to study his way out of the reservation and into college, and Willi, a German exchange student confronting his family’s troubled history.

Described by Howard Frank Mosher as “the best western-based fiction I’ve read since Lonesome Dove and Plainsong,” this “compelling” story of love and hatred by the author of Twisted Tree offers “fine characterizations, crisp dialogue and fully realized sense of place” (The Denver Post).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Hunt for the Hijacked Nerve Agent (KD Thorne Book 1) *




  








*Stolen nerve agent. Scheming terrorists. Federal agents running out of time.*

A deadly nerve agent has been stolen from a federal containment facility. When the National Defense Agency is tasked with recovering it, operative KD Thorne and her partner Jeffery Blunt are put on point. Find the nerve agent. Eliminate the threat.

KD Thorne knows trouble.

Four tours in Afghanistan, a stint at NASA that went sideways, a marriage gone bad. She needs to work to keep her head on straight.

But as she and Blunt track the nerve agent from pharma executives and a military contractor team through white supremacists to a European far right faction, her personal life comes unraveled.

Can KD and Blunt stop the terrorists and retrieve the nerve agent before it’s released and innocents die?

The Hunt for the Hijacked Nerve Agent is a fast-moving thriller that will keep you turning pages. If you like pulse-pounding action and surprising plot twists, you’ll love the first novel in the KD Thorne series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dinosaur Footprints & Trackways of La Rioja (Life of the Past) *




  








A guide to this fossil-rich area of Spain: “Likely to become a landmark reference in dinosaur ichnology.” —James O. Farlow

During the Early Cretaceous, lakes, meandering streams, and flood plains covered the region where the current foothills of Rioja now exist. Today the area is known for its wine and for the dozens of sites where footprints and trackways of dinosaurs, amphibians, and even pterosaurs can be seen.

The dinosaurs that lived here 120 million years ago left their footsteps imprinted in the mud and moist soil. Now fossilized in rock, they have turned Rioja into one of the most valuable dinosaur footprint sites in all of Europe. Félix Pérez-Lorente and his colleagues have published extensively on the region, mostly in Spanish-language journals. In this volume, Pérez-Lorente provides an up-to-date synthesis of that research in English. He offers detailed descriptions of the sites, footprints, and trackways—and explains what these prints and tracks can tell us about the animals who made them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tyrannosaurid Paleobiology (Life of the Past) *




  








Drawn from a 2005 international symposium, these essays explore current tyrannosaurid current research and discoveries regarding Tyrannosaurus rex.

The opening of an exhibit focused on “Jane,” a beautifully preserved tyrannosaur collected by the Burpee Museum of Natural History, was the occasion for an international symposium on tyrannosaur paleobiology. This volume, drawn from the symposium, includes studies of the tyrannosaurids Chingkankousaurus fragilis and “Sir William” and the generic status of Nanotyrannus; theropod teeth, pedal proportions, brain size, and craniocervical function; soft tissue reconstruction, including that of “Jane”; paleopathology and tyrannosaurid claws; dating the “Jane” site; and tyrannosaur feeding and hunting strategies. Tyrannosaurid Paleobiology highlights the far ranging and vital state of current tyrannosaurid dinosaur research and discovery.

“Despite being discovered over 100 years ago, Tyrannosaurus rex and its kin still inspire researchers to ask fundamental questions about what the best known dinosaur was like as a living, breathing animal. Tyrannosaurid Paleobiology present a series of wide-ranging and innovative studies that cover diverse topics such as how tyrannosaurs attacked and dismembered prey, the shapes and sizes of feet and brains, and what sorts of injuries individuals sustained and lived with. There are also examinations of the diversity of tyrannosaurs, determinations of exactly when different kinds lived and died, and what goes into making a museum exhibit featuring tyrannosaurs. This volume clearly shows that there is much more to the study of dinosaurs than just digging up and cataloguing old bones.” —Donald M. Henderson, Royal Tyrrell Museum of Palaeontology


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Gunther Plüschow: Airman, Escaper & Explorer *




  







Gunther Plschow of the German Imperial Navy holds a unique place in history—during the First World War he was the only German prisoner of war ever to escape from the British mainland and make it all the way back to the Fatherland. Yet, although his daring break for freedom in 1915 is astonishing in its own right, Plschow was much more than simply an escaped POW. He was also a fearless aviator who flew against the British and Japanese in the Far East, and he was an explorer. After the war, he set sail for the southernmost tip of South America and became the first man to fly over Tierra del Fuego. He continued to explore what was then a largely unknown region of the world until his tragic death in 1931, when his parachute failed to open following a midair accident in Patagonia. In 'Gunther Plschow: Airman, Escaper, Explorer,' Anton Rippon tells this extraordinary tale in vivid detail. It is a tale that would do justice to the best adventure fiction—except that every word of it is true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The U-Boat War in the Atlantic, 1939–1941: 1939-1941 (World War II from Original Sources Book 1) *




  








First in the trilogy that covers WWII submarine warfare in the Atlantic from the German perspective—edited by the Emmy Award-winning historian and author.

The U-Boat war is a unique visual record of Hitler’s infamous submarine fleet and a grim account of those that lived, worked and risked their lives stalking the depths of the Atlantic and Mediterranean seas. This book analyzes the development of the U-boat, the recruitment and training, and reveals how the crews tried to destroy essential Allied supplies across the Atlantic and bring Britain to its knees.

Using some 250 rare and unpublished photographs together with detailed captions and accompanying text, the book provides an outstanding insight into the various operations and the claustrophobic existence of the crew, where they lived in cramped and often deplorable conditions. It depicts how this potent force became one of the most dominant German fighting units during World War Two and became such a worry to Allied shipping that even Winston Churchill himself claimed that the “U-boat peril” was the only thing that ever really frightened him during the war. On their defeat hung the outcome of the war, and through courageous and determined resistance against overwhelming odds, the Allies eventually inflicted such catastrophic damage on the U-boats that the losses were too great to continue. Of the 38,000 men that went to sea onboard these deadly vessels, only 8,000 were to survive to tell the tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The U-Boat War in the Atlantic, 1942–1943: 1942-1943 (World War II from Original Sources) *




  







This is the fascinating account, as told from the German perspective, of the Battle of the Atlantic, the longest-running, continuous military campaign in World War II, spanning from 1939 through to Germanys defeat in 1945. At its core was the Allied naval blockade of Germany, which was announced the day after the declaration of war, although it quickly grew to include Germany's counter-blockade. The name "Battle of the Atlantic", was coined by Winston Churchill in 1941 and he famously stated that the U-boats were the only thing that really frightened him. The U-boat war encompassed a campaign that began on the first day of the European war and lasted for six years, involved thousands of ships and stretched over thousands of square miles of ocean, in more than 100 convoy battles and perhaps 1,000 single-ship encounters. In the 68 months of World War II, 2,775 Allied merchant ships were sunk for the loss of 781 U-boats.

This is the story of that massive encounter from the German perspective. Published in three volumes, this work was compiled under the supervision of the U.S Navy Department and the British Admiralty by Fregattenkapitan Gunther Hessler. The author, though without previous experience as a writer, had first hand experience of U-boat warfare having commanded a U-boat in 1940 and 1941. For the remainder of the war he was Staff Officer to the Flag Officer commanding U-boats. He had access to German war diaries and other relevant documents concerning U-boat command, and this work based on these many documents, tells the story entirely from the viewpoint of that command. For this reason this work is essential reading for anyone interested in the history of World War II from primary sources and will be of enduring interest to those engaged in attempting to unravel the true nature of submarine warfare in World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The U-Boat War in the Atlantic, 1944–1945: 1943 - 1945 (World War II from Original Sources)*




  







This is the second of three volumes covering the U-boat campaign in the Atlantic during the Second World War.

This is the fascinating account, as told from the German perspective, of the Battle of the Atlantic, the longest-running, continuous military campaign in World War II, spanning from 1939 through to Germany's defeat in 1945. At its core was the Allied naval blockade of Germany, which was announced the day after the declaration of war, although it quickly grew to include Germany's counter-blockade. The name "Battle of the Atlantic", was coined by Winston Churchill in 1941 and he famously stated that the U-boats were the only thing that really frightened him. The U-boat war encompassed a campaign that began on the first day of the European war and lasted for six years, involved thousands of ships and stretched over thousands of square miles of ocean, in more than 100 convoy battles and perhaps 1,000 single-ship encounters. In the 68 months of World War II, 2,775 Allied merchant ships were sunk for the loss of 781 U-boats.This is the story of that massive encounter from the German perspective. Published in three volumes, this work was compiled under the supervision of the U.S Navy Department and the British Admiralty by Fregattenkapitan Gunther Hessler. The author, though without previous experience as a writer, had first hand experience of U-boat warfare having commanded a U-boat in 1940 and 1941. For the remainder of the war he was Staff Officer to the Flag Officer commanding U-boats. He had access to German war diaries and other relevant documents concerning U-boat command, and this work based on these many documents, tells the story entirely from the viewpoint of that command. For this reason this work is essential reading for anyone interested in the history of World War II from primary sources and will be of enduring interest to those engaged in attempting to unravel the true nature of submarine warfare in World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Terror Raids of 1942: The Baedeker Blitz *




  








Meticulous research provides the fullest insight yet into the impact of this bombing campaign on Britain’s home front during the Second World War.

“We shall go out and bomb every building in Britain marked with three stars in the Baedeker Guide,” the German Foreign Office announced in April 1942 as the Luftwaffe attacked Exeter, Bath, Norwich, York and Canterbury. Over a thousand people died. These raids were direct retaliation for RAF raids on equally historic German cities. Hitler had ordered that “Preference is to be given . . . where attacks are likely to have the greatest possible effect on civilian life,” and in this narrow aim—as Jan Gore shows in the first full history of the raids to be published for over twenty years—they certainly succeeded.

She explains the Luftwaffe’s tactics, the types of bombs that were used—high explosive, parachute mines and incendiaries—and records the devastating damage they caused. Her main focus is on the effect of the bombing on the ground. In graphic detail she describes the air raid precautions, the role of the various civil defense organizations and the direct experience of the civilians. Their recollections—many of which have not been published before—as well as newspaper articles and official reports give us a vivid impression of the raids themselves and their immediate aftermath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Awesome Sh*t My Drill Sergeant Said: Wit and Wisdom from America's Finest *




  








The official tie-in book to the wildly popular Facebook page, featuring brand-new crazy, off-the-wall, outrageously funny, and downright “awesome” pearls of wisdom from real-life drill sergeants and instructors from all branches of the military.

Sweat dries. Blood clots. Bones heal. Suck it up, buttercup.

After his deployment in Afghanistan, Dan Caddy began swapping great drill sergeant stories by e-mail with other combat veterans—an exchange with friends that would grow into the dedicated Facebook page, “Awesome Sh*t My Drill Sergeant Said.” But what began as a comedic outlet has evolved into a robust online community and support network that conducts fundraisers for and donates to military charities, has helped veterans struggling with PTSD and other issues, and on numerous occasions, literally saved lives.

Now, Caddy shares more great DS stories—most never before seen—in this humorous collection. Often profane, sometimes profound, yet always entertaining, these rants from real life soldiers are interspersed with lively sidebars, Top 10 lists, stories from fans, one-liners, and more.

For anyone who has suffered a hard-ass manager (in uniform or not), Awesome Sh*t My Drill Sergeant Said will add a much needed dose of humor to the day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Japanese Naval Air Force Fighter Units and Their Aces, 1932–1945*




  








An extensive guide to Japan’s Naval Air Force Fighter Units and their ace pilots during conflicts in the 1930s and ‘40s, now in English.

The book begins by looking at the land- and aircraft carrier-based navy fighter units and their operations from 1932 to 1945, as well as their history and achievements. This is followed with biographical details for all pilots who claimed eight or more aerial victories.

The thorough appendix provides detailed listings of all pilots known to have claimed five or more victories (and thus considered to be “aces”), listings of the graduation from training of all Japanese Navy fighter pilots, and of fighter pilot casualties. Photographs, maps, and artist’s side-view drawings and paintings of aircraft relevant to each of the units are also included.

This revised edition is a companion volume to Japanese Army Air Force Fighter Units and Their Aces, 1931–1945.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Four Days in November: The Assassination of President John F. Kennedy*




  








"A book for the ages." —Los Angeles Times Book Review



Four Days in November is an extraordinarily exciting, precise, and definitive narrative of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy on November 22, 1963, by Lee Harvey Oswald. It is drawn from Reclaiming History: The Assassination of President John F. Kennedy, a monumental and historic account of the event and all the conspiracy theories it spawned, by Vincent Bugliosi, legendary prosecutor of Charles Manson and author of Helter Skelter. For general readers, the carefully documented account presented in Four Days is utterly persuasive: Oswald did it and he acted alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/26/22.

Currently $3.

*Magnum! The Wild Weasels in Desert Storm: The Elimination of Iraq's Air Defence *




  








A detailed look at the day-to-day life of a pilot serving during the Persian Gulf War against Iraq.

This book is based upon a journal Jim Schreiner kept during his deployment to the Persian Gulf region for Operations Desert Shield and Desert Storm. Building upon that record and the recollections of other F-4G Wild Weasel aircrew, the authors show a slice of what life and war was like during that time. The pawns in the game, the ones that actually had to do the fighting and dying were the hundreds of thousands of men and women who left their homes and families to live for seemingly endless months in the vast, trackless desert while the world stage-play unfolded. To them, the war was deeply personal. At times, the war was scary; at other times, it was funny as hell. Usually, if you survive the former, it turns into the latter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/27/22.

Currently $2.

*Chapterhouse: Dune *




  








Frank Herbert's Final Novel in the Magnificent Dune Chronicles—the Bestselling Science Fiction Adventure of All Time

The desert planet Arrakis, called Dune, has been destroyed. The remnants of the Old Empire have been consumed by the violent matriarchal cult known as the Honored Matres. Only one faction remains a viable threat to their total conquest—the Bene Gesserit, heirs to Dune’s power.

Under the leadership of Mother Superior Darwi Odrade, the Bene Gesserit have colonized a green world on the planet Chapterhouse and are turning it into a desert, mile by scorched mile. And once they’ve mastered breeding sandworms, the Sisterhood will control the production of the greatest commodity in the known galaxy—the spice melange. But their true weapon remains a man who has lived countless lifetimes—a man who served under the God Emperor Paul Muad’Dib....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Alice (The Chronicles of Alice) *



  








From the national bestselling author of The Mermaid comes a mind-bending novel inspired by the twisted and wondrous works of Lewis Carroll...

In a warren of crumbling buildings and desperate people called the Old City, there stands a hospital with cinderblock walls which echo the screams of the poor souls inside.

In the hospital, there is a woman. Her hair, once blond, hangs in tangles down her back. She doesn’t remember why she’s in such a terrible place. Just a tea party long ago, and long ears, and blood...

Then, one night, a fire at the hospital gives the woman a chance to escape, tumbling out of the hole that imprisoned her, leaving her free to uncover the truth about what happened to her all those years ago.

Only something else has escaped with her. Something dark. Something powerful. And to find the truth, she will have to track this beast to the very heart of the Old City, where the rabbit waits for his Alice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*My Heart Is a Chainsaw (The Indian Lake Trilogy Book 1) *




  








Winner of the Bram Stoker Award for Best Novel

In her quickly gentrifying rural lake town Jade sees recent events only her encyclopedic knowledge of horror films could have prepared her for in this latest chilling novel that “will give you nightmares. The good kind, of course” (BuzzFeed) from the Jordan Peele of horror literature, Stephen Graham Jones.

“Some girls just don’t know how to die…”

Shirley Jackson meets Friday the 13th in My Heart Is a Chainsaw, written by the New York Times bestselling author of The Only Good Indians Stephen Graham Jones, called “a literary master” by National Book Award winner Tananarive Due and “one of our most talented living writers” by Tommy Orange.

Alma Katsu calls My Heart Is a Chainsaw “a homage to slasher films that also manages to defy and transcend genre.” On the surface is a story of murder in small-town America. But beneath is its beating heart: a biting critique of American colonialism, Indigenous displacement, and gentrification, and a heartbreaking portrait of a broken young girl who uses horror movies to cope with the horror of her own life.

Jade Daniels is an angry, half-Indian outcast with an abusive father, an absent mother, and an entire town that wants nothing to do with her. She lives in her own world, a world in which protection comes from an unusual source: horror movies…especially the ones where a masked killer seeks revenge on a world that wronged them. And Jade narrates the quirky history of Proofrock as if it is one of those movies. But when blood actually starts to spill into the waters of Indian Lake, she pulls us into her dizzying, encyclopedic mind of blood and masked murderers, and predicts exactly how the plot will unfold.

Yet, even as Jade drags us into her dark fever dream, a surprising and intimate portrait emerges…a portrait of the scared and traumatized little girl beneath the Jason Voorhees mask: angry, yes, but also a girl who easily cries, fiercely loves, and desperately wants a home. A girl whose feelings are too big for her body. My Heart Is a Chainsaw is her story, her homage to horror and revenge and triumph.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Facing the Climate Emergency: How to Transform Yourself with Climate Truth *




  








Stop fretting and start fighting global warming: “A remarkable account of how you can become a climate warrior.” —Bill McKibben, founder of 350.org

Yes, we’re facing catastrophic breakdown of our climate. Yes, it’s terrifying. But you don’t have to be paralyzed. You can use your pain to transform yourself, your friends, and the world. You can become the hero humanity needs. This book will show you how.

Facing the Climate Emergency is an action-oriented self-help guide showing you how to maximize your potential to meet the greatest challenge humanity has ever faced. Written for all of us struggling to cope and wanting to do something to stop the climate crisis, it gives us the blueprint to leave “normal” behind and enter climate “emergency mode.”

How to face the climate crisis and accept your fears, anger, grief, guilt, and other emotions
Turning negative feelings into tangible action to respond to the crisis
Rising to heroism and maximizing your impact by joining the Climate Emergency Movement
Information on further reading, questions for self-reflection, and exercises


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Four Seasons in Rome: On Twins, Insomnia, and the Biggest Funeral in the History of the World *




  








From the author of the acclaimed Pulitzer Prize-winning #1 New York Times bestseller All the Light We Cannot See and Cloud Cuckoo Land, a "dazzling" (Azar Nafisi, author of Reading Lolita in Tehran) memoir about art and adventures in Rome.

Anthony Doerr has received many awards—from the New York Public Library, the National Endowment for the Arts, and the American Library Association. Then came the Rome Prize, one of the most prestigious awards from the American Academy of Arts and Letters, and with it a stipend and a writing studio in Rome for a year. Doerr learned of the award the day he and his wife returned from the hospital with newborn twins.

Exquisitely observed, Four Seasons in Rome describes Doerr's varied adventures in one of the most enchanting cities in the world. He reads Pliny, Dante, and Keats—the chroniclers of Rome who came before him—and visits the piazzas, temples, and ancient cisterns they describe. He attends the vigil of a dying Pope John Paul II and takes his twins to the Pantheon in December to wait for snow to fall through the oculus. He and his family are embraced by the butchers, grocers, and bakers of the neighborhood, whose clamor of stories and idiosyncratic child-rearing advice is as compelling as the city itself.

This intimate and revelatory book is a celebration of Rome, a wondrous look at new parenthood, and a fascinating story of a writer's craft—the process by which he transforms what he sees and experiences into sentences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Would You Rather? Made You Think! Edition: Answer Hilarious Questions and Win the Game of Wits *




  








Enjoy hours of laughter with hilarious questions for kids that get harder as the book goes on. Who will win the competition for the best answers? Who will outsmart everyone?

Laugh and learn with 160+ questions designed to make kids giggle, think, and figure out who's the wittiest (and silliest) of all! Would You Rather? Made You Think! Edition provides endless hours of fun for eight- to twelve-year-olds who love a challenge--and a good laugh.

Would You Rather? Made You Think! features:

• Learning through play. Kids will exercise their brains with these either/or scenarios that make them think creatively, use their imagination, and pull together facts quickly.
• Family time away from screens. 160+ age-appropriate questions, ranging from the mind-boggling to the totally gross.
• An exciting game for competitive kids. Try to outsmart family and friends with the most creative answer.
• Levels organized by difficulty. As kids complete the levels, the next questions get harder.
• Lots of laughs! The questions are funny; kids can make the answers even funnier!
• Perfect for road trips, camping trips, restaurants, sleepovers, and dinner conversations.
• Classroom fun. These questions can be used to increase student engagement, practice reading and writing comprehension, promote critical thinking skills, and create a fun classroom environment!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Treasure of the Lost Russian (Jake Stewart Mysteries Book 2) *




  






In “Treasure of the Lost Russian,” unemployed journalist Jake Stewart is enjoying his time off in sunny Yuma when he gets a call to rescue a floundering newspaper on the wet coast of Washington state.

On the road, he picks up Ruby, a beautiful but mysterious redhead with her own dark past.

The bizarre falls like rain into Jake’s life — a Beast Man, cranberry rustlings, a talking dolphin, Moorish squatters taking over prime beach home, and a busybody who continually interrupts his sex life.

When Ruby thinks she has discovered a map to the lost treasure of a long-ago Russian bootlegger, Jake worries if this is what the killers are after. And if he and Ruby will be next on their list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Shot To Die For: "Desperate Housewives" Meets "24" In Filmmaker Ellie Foreman's 4th Outing (The Ellie Foreman Mysteries) *




  








In this fourth crime thriller of the Ellie Foreman series, the Chicago documentary filmmaker finds herself in Lake Geneva, Wisconsin. Returning from a video shoot at the Lodge, a newly renovated, upscale resort, Ellie befriends a woman who claims her ride abandoned her at a highway rest stop.

But Ellie’s kindness is brutally cut short when a pickup truck pulls up, the rear window opens, and the woman is shot dead. Even with her history of sleuthing, Ellie is not eager to get involved. Then the victims’s family arrives and begs for information. When a second shooting occurs, Ellie starts to investigate on her own.

She is soon drawn into the history of a wealthy and prominent family, deeply rooted in a magnificent mansion on the shores of the lake. But Ellie discovers she's surrounded by an elaborate web of lies, murder, and family secrets that have plagued the summer resort for years—secrets that now place Ellie in the crosshairs of a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Taming a Seahorse (Spenser Book 13)*




  








A high-class New York madam hires Spenser to find a missing hooker, But when Spenser tracks down April Kyle, he uncovers the murder of yet another prostitute. Now Spenser is searching through a world of sex for sale. Because somewhere between Boston and a kinky Caribbean club, someone has a taste for young women, big money, and murder. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Twelve Mile Limit (A Doc Ford Novel Book 9) *




  








"We'll drop anything we're doing [for] a new Randy White novel and be glad we did." (Denver Post)

Randy Wayne White's ninth Doc Ford novel starts out as a fun excursion for four divers off the Florida coast. Two days later only one is found alive - naked atop a light tower in the Gulf of Mexico. What happened during those 48 hours? Doc Ford thinks he's prepared for the truth. He isn't.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lies I Tell: A Novel *




  








THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

"A mindbender." —Jessica Knoll

"Riveting...a winner." —Laura Dave

"A knockout." —Mary Kubica

From the New York Times bestselling author of The Last Flight comes a twisted con-woman thriller about two women out for revenge—or is it justice?

Two women. Many aliases.

Meg Williams. Maggie Littleton. Melody Wilde. Different names for the same person, depending on the town, depending on the job. She's a con artist who erases herself to become whoever you need her to be—a college student. A life coach. A real estate agent. Nothing about her is real. She slides alongside you and tells you exactly what you need to hear, and by the time she's done, you've likely lost everything.

Kat Roberts has been waiting ten years for the woman who upended her life to return. And now that she has, Kat is determined to be the one to expose her. But as the two women grow closer, Kat's long-held assumptions begin to crumble, leaving Kat to wonder who Meg's true target is.

The Lies I Tell is a twisted domestic thriller that dives deep into the psyches and motivations of two women and their unwavering quest to seek justice for the past and rewrite the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Judge Savage: A Novel *




  








Already a highly successful lawyer, Daniel Savage has just been promoted to the position of Crown Court judge—though jealous colleagues whisper that his promotion might be due to the fact that he is black. He decides that it’s finally time to settle down, forswear philandering, and rededicate himself to his family. His teenage children require a father’s attention, and his career demands responsible behavior.

But this supposed pillar of society has been leading a double life for far too long. Just when he seems to have it all—success, money, a wonderful family—everything is about to fall apart. On the eve of a shocking murder trial, a young woman from his past—who holds an explosive secret that could threaten both his family and his career—begins making mysterious phone calls to his house. As lives and lies tangle inside his courtroom, Judge Savage finds his own existence spiraling downward into violence, blackmail, deception, and confusion that will keep readers guessing to the last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Neighborhood: A Novel *




  








“Die Hard in a gated community.”—Chris Hauty, national bestselling author of Deep State and Storm Rising

From the critically acclaimed author of Overwatch and other titles in the Logan West Thriller series, comes a can’t-miss, brand-new thriller that proves Matthew Betley is the modern master of the unputdownable page-turner.

It was supposed to be just another ordinary night …

What happens when your neighborhood harbors a secret so destructive that dangerous men are willing to kill for it?

Welcome to Hidden Refuge, a normal American subdivision full of normal American suburbanites. At least that’s what the citizens thought before men impersonating police officers show up on their doorsteps in the middle of the night. Once the entire community is under siege, so begins a long, dark night that will prove to be anything but ordinary.

But Zack Chambers, suburban family man and programmer by trade, has his own secret. One he had dearly hoped that he’d never need to use again. The deadly ex–CIA agent and trained operative plots to take back the night, doing whatever it takes to protect his neighborhood.

In the face of a small army of trained killers, he’s got his wits, his babysitter, his equally lethal brother, and a ragtag group of neighbors willing to help.

Action-packed and relentless with twists and turns and old scores to be settled, this propulsive and brilliantly plotted can’t-miss thriller brings a shocking end you won’t see coming. Fans of Matthew Betley’s trademark blend of gritty realism and edge-of-your-seat action will be delighted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Einstein's Genius Club: The True Story of a Group of Scientists Who Changed the World *




  









As World War II wound down and it became increasingly clear that the Allies would emerge victorious, Albert Einstein invited three close friends—all titans of contemporary science and philosophy—to his home at 112 Mercer Street in Princeton, New Jersey, to discuss what they loved best—science and philosophy. His guests were the legendary philosopher and pacifist, Bertrand Russell; the boy wonder of quantum physics, Wolfgang Pauli; and the brilliant logician, Kurt Gödel. Their casual meetings took place far from the horrific battlefields of the war and the (then) secret lair of experimental atomic physicists in Los Alamos, New Mexico.

Using these historic meetings as his launching pad, Feldman sketches the lives and contributions of the four friends, colleagues, and rivals—especially Einstein, innately self-confident but frustrated in his attempt to come up with a unified theory, and the aristocratic but self-doubting Lord Russell. Masterfully researched, this book accessibly illuminates the feelings of these notable men about the world of science that was then beginning to pass them by, and about the dawning atomic age that terrified them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Bald Eagle: The Improbable Journey of America's Bird *




  








Best Books of the Month: Wall Street Journal, Kirkus Reviews

From the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of The Gulf, a sweeping cultural and natural history of the bald eagle in America.

The bald eagle is regal but fearless, a bird you’re not inclined to argue with. For centuries, Americans have celebrated it as “majestic” and “noble,” yet savaged the living bird behind their national symbol as a malicious predator of livestock and, falsely, a snatcher of babies. Taking us from before the nation’s founding through inconceivable resurgences of this enduring all-American species, Jack E. Davis contrasts the age when native peoples lived beside it peacefully with that when others, whether through hunting bounties or DDT pesticides, twice pushed Haliaeetus leucocephalus to the brink of extinction.

Filled with spectacular stories of Founding Fathers, rapacious hunters, heroic bird rescuers, and the lives of bald eagles themselves—monogamous creatures, considered among the animal world’s finest parents—The Bald Eagle is a much-awaited cultural and natural history that demonstrates how this bird’s wondrous journey may provide inspiration today, as we grapple with environmental peril on a larger scale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Warfare between Science & Religion: The Idea That Wouldn't Die*




  








A “very welcome volume” of essays questioning the presumption of irreconcilable conflict between science and religion (British Journal for the History of Science).

The “conflict thesis”—the idea that an inevitable, irreconcilable conflict exists between science and religion—has long been part of the popular imagination. The Warfare between Science and Religion assembles a group of distinguished historians who explore the origin of the thesis, its reception, the responses it drew from various faith traditions, and its continued prominence in public discourse.

Several essays examine the personal circumstances and theological idiosyncrasies of important intellectuals, including John William Draper and Andrew Dickson White, who through their polemical writings championed the conflict thesis relentlessly. Others consider what the thesis meant to different religious communities, including evangelicals, liberal Protestants, Roman Catholics, Eastern Orthodox Christians, Jews, and Muslims. Finally, essays both historical and sociological explore the place of the conflict thesis in popular culture and intellectual discourse today.

Based on original research and written in an accessible style, the essays in The Warfare between Science and Religion take an interdisciplinary approach to question the historical relationship between science and religion, and bring much-needed perspective to an often-bitter controversy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mortal Monarchs: 1000 Years of Royal Deaths *




  








'A brilliant, funny and thought-provoking book' - Jonn Elledge
'Compelling, provocative, and utterly brilliant' - Dr Estelle Paranque

How the monarchs of England and Scotland met their deaths has been a wonderful mixture of violence, infections, overindulgence and occasional regicide. In Mortal Monarchs, medical historian Dr Suzie Edge examines 1,000 years of royal deaths to uncover the plots, accusations, rivalries, and ever-present threat of poison that the kings and queens of old faced.

From the "bloody" fascinating story behind Oliver Cromwell's demise and the subsequent treatment of his corpse and whether the arrow William II caught in the chest was an accident or murder, to Henry IV's remarkable skin condition and the red-hot poker up Edward II's rear end, Mortal Monarchs captivates, grosses-out and informs.

In school many of us learned the dates they died and who followed them, but sadly never heard the varied - and oft-gruesome - way our monarchs met their maker. Featuring original medical research, this history forms a rich record not just of how these people died, but how we thought about and treated the human body, in life and in death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/27/22.

Currently $1.

*America's Forgotten Army: The True Story of the U.S. Seventh Army in WWII - And An Unknown Battle that Changed History (Forgotten Aspects of World War Two) *




  








An enthralling account of the World War Two exploits of the U.S. Seventh Army, from Sicily to France to the final assault on Hitler’s mountain retreat, the Eagle’s Nest.

Perfect for fans of Gregory A. Freeman, Alex Kershaw and Hampton Sides.

Although overshadowed by the other Allied armies fighting in Europe, the impact of the U.S. Seventh Army on the course of the Second World War was monumental and its achievements deserve to be remembered.

In Sicily, under the command of General George S. Patton, it swept away Axis forces as it captured village after village. It then moved northwards charging “up the gut” of Nazi-held Europe.

Charles Whiting uncovers the actions of this overlooked army and its men — charging against dug-in German machine gun nests, launching ferocious attacks on the bloodied snows of the Alps, and fending off terrifying Panzer-led counterattacks.

This book also draws attention to many of the fascinating figures who led it, from Patton to his successor as commander of the Seventh General Alexander “Sandy” Patch, to the numerous brilliant soldiers that fought under them, including the dynamic Lucian Truscott, daredevil Robert T. Frederick, aggressive “Iron Mike” O’Daniel, talented Frenchman Jacques LeClerc, and of course America’s most decorated soldier, Audie Murphy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/28/22.

Currently $2.

*The Extinction Trials *




  









An Amazon Editor's Pick for Best Books of the Month.

After a mysterious event, six strangers wake up in an underground bunker.

They don't know how much time has passed. Or where the bunker is located.

They seem to be part of a vast scientific experiment aimed at restarting the human race after a global catastrophe—a program called The Extinction Trials.

What they don't realize is that The Extinction Trials hides a secret.

And so does the world outside.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Moon Magic (Vampire for Hire Book 2 *




  








The latest Samantha Moon novel is here!

Quentin Arnbury is a Creator. He’s also the author of the popular Contest of Sovereignty series of fantasy novels. Like most true creators, his characters are real and exist in a parallel world designed and constructed by Arnbury himself.

But when something dark appears in his fantasy land, a darkness not of his creation, Quentin is powerless to stop it.

That is, until he remembers Samantha Moon... the daring vampire detective who saved him and other creators from the villainous Elizabeth and her horde of dark masters.

Now Quentin Arnbury needs only to write Samantha Moon and her friends into his popular world, then let the vampire detective do what she does best: find answers, stop the bad guy, and save the day...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Southern Novels: Boy's Life, Mystery Walk, Gone South, and Usher's Passing *




  








Four chilling tales from the New York Times–bestselling author of Swan Song and the “true master of the Gothic novel” (Booklist).

From rural Alabama to the Louisiana bayou to the North Carolina mountains, World Fantasy and Bram Stoker Award–winning author Robert R. McCammon has made the American South his own Gothic playground in these four unforgettable novels.

A Boy’s Life: “Strongly echoing the childhood-elegies of King and Bradbury, and every bit their equal,” McCammon’s World Fantasy and Bram Stoker Award–winning novel takes place in 1964 Alabama, where a twelve-year-old boy’s idyllic life takes an abrupt turn into a dark world of mystery when he and his father witness a car roll into a lake—only to discover a corpse handcuffed to the steering wheel (Kirkus Reviews).

“It’s McCammon’s The Prince of Tides. . . . Incredibly moving.” —Peter Straub

Mystery Walk: Two boys with mysterious powers—a psychic who speaks with the dead and a faith healer—share a common bond and hold mankind’s fate in their hands in an epic showdown of good versus evil.

“As finely a turned tale of horror as the best of them.” —Houston Chronicle

Gone South: A veteran’s moment of rage leads to a grisly murder and a heated chase deep into the bayou, where he encounters a pair of bizarre bounty hunters—and a strange new friend, who might help him find redemption.

“A gothic picaresque that mixes gritty plot and black comedy.” —The Wall Street Journal

Usher’s Passing: Edgar Allan Poe’s classic tale, “The Fall of the House of Usher,” is no fiction in this Gothic novel of ancestral madness in the mountains of modern-day North Carolina, as the heir to the Usher legacy—a horror novelist—confronts his terrifying inheritance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Believe Me: A Memoir of Love, Death, and Jazz Chickens *




  









THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“Izzard is one of the funniest people alive, a talented actor, a sharp cross-dresser, an experienced marathon runner, and a great writer. You will have to read this if only to find out what a jazz chicken is.”—The Philadelphia Inquirer

With his brand of keenly intelligent humor that ranges from world history to historical politics, sexual politics, mad ancient kings, and chickens with guns, Eddie Izzard has built an extraordinary fan base that transcends age, gender, and race. Writing with the same candor and insight evident in his comedy, he reflects on a childhood marked by the loss of his mother, boarding school, and alternative sexuality, as well as a life in comedy, film, politics, running and philanthropy.

Honest and generous, Believe Me is an inspired account of a very singular life thus far.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Feeding the Soul (Because It's My Business): Finding Our Way to Joy, Love, and Freedom *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

53rd NAACP Image Awards Winner

You are seen, you are loved, and you are heard!

Before Tabitha Brown was one of the most popular personalities in the world, sharing her delicious vegan home cooking and compassionate wisdom with millions of followers across social media, she was an aspiring actress who in 2016 began struggling with undiagnosed chronic autoimmune pain. Her condition made her believe she wouldn’t live to see forty--until she started listening to what her soul and her body truly needed. Now, in this life-changing book, Tabitha shares the wisdom she gained from her own journey, showing readers how to make a life for themselves that is rooted in nonjudgmental kindness and love, both for themselves and for others.

Tabitha grounds her lessons in stories about her own life, career, faith, and family in this funny, down-to-earth book, built around the catchphrases that her fans know and love, including:

Hello There!: Why hope, joy, and clarity are so very needed

That’s Your Business: Defining yourself, and being okay with that

Have the Most Amazing Day . . . : Choosing joy and living with intention

But Don’t Go Messin’ Up No One Else’s: Learning to walk in kindness even when the world doesn’t feel kind

Like So, Like That: Living life without measurement

Very Good: Living in peace and creating good from the bad

Rich with personal stories and inspirational quotes, and sprinkled with a few easy vegan recipes, Feeding the Soul is a book to share--and to return to when you want to feel seen, loved, and heard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Family Torn Apart: Three sisters and a dark secret that threatens to separate them for ever *




  








Angie, 6, and sister Polly, 4, are utterly distraught when they arrive to stay with foster carer Cathy Glass. Their older half-sister Ashleigh has accused their father of something horrible, and the two young sisters have been removed from home to keep them safe.

Cathy tries to comfort the girls, but they are inconsolable. They just want their mummy and daddy, whom they love dearly.

The girls appear to have been well looked after, but as they settle and start to talk of life at home, it becomes clear something is badly wrong. Then a chance remark sets in motion a chain of events that eventually changes everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Four Winds: A Novel *




  








"The Bestselling Hardcover Novel of the Year."--Publishers Weekly

From the number-one bestselling author of The Nightingale and The Great Alone comes a powerful American epic about love and heroism and hope, set during the Great Depression, a time when the country was in crisis and at war with itself, when millions were out of work and even the land seemed to have turned against them.

“My land tells its story if you listen. The story of our family.”

Texas, 1921. A time of abundance. The Great War is over, the bounty of the land is plentiful, and America is on the brink of a new and optimistic era. But for Elsa Wolcott, deemed too old to marry in a time when marriage is a woman’s only option, the future seems bleak. Until the night she meets Rafe Martinelli and decides to change the direction of her life. With her reputation in ruin, there is only one respectable choice: marriage to a man she barely knows.

By 1934, the world has changed; millions are out of work and drought has devastated the Great Plains. Farmers are fighting to keep their land and their livelihoods as crops fail and water dries up and the earth cracks open. Dust storms roll relentlessly across the plains. Everything on the Martinelli farm is dying, including Elsa’s tenuous marriage; each day is a desperate battle against nature and a fight to keep her children alive.

In this uncertain and perilous time, Elsa—like so many of her neighbors—must make an agonizing choice: fight for the land she loves or leave it behind and go west, to California, in search of a better life for her family.

The Four Winds is a rich, sweeping novel that stunningly brings to life the Great Depression and the people who lived through it—the harsh realities that divided us as a nation and the enduring battle between the haves and the have-nots. A testament to hope, resilience, and the strength of the human spirit to survive adversity, The Four Winds is an indelible portrait of America and the American dream, as seen through the eyes of one indomitable woman whose courage and sacrifice will come to define a generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Black Wave: Saudi Arabia, Iran, and the Forty-Year Rivalry That Unraveled Culture, Religion, and Collective Memory in the Middle East *




  








A New York Times Notable Book of 2020

“[A] sweeping and authoritative history" (The New York Times Book Review), Black Waveis an unprecedented and ambitious examination of how the modern Middle East unraveled and why it started with the pivotal year of 1979.

Kim Ghattas seamlessly weaves together history, geopolitics, and culture to deliver a gripping read of the largely unexplored story of the rivalry between between Saudi Arabia and Iran, born from the sparks of the 1979 Iranian revolution and fueled by American policy.

With vivid story-telling, extensive historical research and on-the-ground reporting, Ghattas dispels accepted truths about a region she calls home. She explores how Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shia Iran, once allies and twin pillars of US strategy in the region, became mortal enemies after 1979. She shows how they used and distorted religion in a competition that went well beyond geopolitics. Feeding intolerance, suppressing cultural expression, and encouraging sectarian violence from Egypt to Pakistan, the war for cultural supremacy led to Iran’s fatwa against author Salman Rushdie, the assassination of countless intellectuals, the birth of groups like Hezbollah in Lebanon, the September 11th terrorist attacks, and the rise of ISIS.

Ghattas introduces us to a riveting cast of characters whose lives were upended by the geopolitical drama over four decades: from the Pakistani television anchor who defied her country’s dictator, to the Egyptian novelist thrown in jail for indecent writings all the way to the murder of journalist Jamal Khashoggi in the Saudi consulate in Istanbul in 2018. Black Wave is both an intimate and sweeping history of the region and will significantly alter perceptions of the Middle East.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death Down the Aisle: A totally unputdownable 1920s cozy mystery (A Lady Eleanor Swift Mystery Book 11)*




  








The society wedding of the decade has everything: the blushing bride, beautiful flowers… and the groom arrested before he can walk down the aisle? Thank goodness Lady Swift is on the guest list!

Lady Eleanor Swift isn’t normally one for grand social occasions, but who can resist a wedding? Especially when it’s her old friend, Constance Grainger, marrying the most eligible bachelor in town, Lord Peregrine Davencourt. Eleanor is taking Gladstone the bulldog as her plus one, with a smart new bowtie to match her bridesmaid’s dress.

But the big day is ruined when the groom is arrested for murder before he makes it to the altar. In a baffling twist, it turns out he was already engaged to the lovely Daisy Balforth, who has been found dead at the local inn with Lord Davencourt kneeling over her. The gossip pages will have a field day!

The distraught bride-to-be asks Eleanor to clear her fiancé’s name, as she’s certain he wouldn’t hurt a fly. With help from handsome Detective Seldon, Eleanor examines the evidence. But she’s barely had time to write down her suspect list before Constance’s father is set upon by a bearded stranger on the golf course. Clearly there is more to this story than Eleanor first thought, but can she catch the real killer before the wedding turns into her wake?

A delightfully gripping historical cozy whodunnit full of intrigue and wit. Fans of T E Kinsey, Agatha Christie and Lee Strauss will be totally charmed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder at the Christmas Cookie Bake-Off (A Beacon Bakeshop Mystery Book 2) *




  








Tucked away inside an old lighthouse in Beacon Harbor, Michigan, bakeshop café owner Lindsey Bakewellis ready to make her first Christmas in town shine bright. But her merry plans crumble fast when murder appears under the mistletoe . . .

With the spirit of the holidays wafting through the Beacon Bakeshop, Lindsey thinks she has the recipe for the sweetest Christmas ever—winning the town-wide cookie bake-off. Unfortunately, striving for a picture-perfect December in Beacon Harbor is a lot like biting into stale shortbread. Low on staff and bombarded by visits from family, Lindsey can barely meet demands at work, let alone summon the confidence to face fierce competition . . .

Self-appointed Christmas know-it-all Felicity Stewart is determined to take the top spot in the bake‑off, and she’s not afraid to dump a little coal in everyone’s stocking to do it. Just as the competition heats up, everything falls apart when the judge is found dead—and covered in crumbs from Lindsey’s signature cookie!

Solving a murder was never on Lindsey’s wish list. But with her reputation on the line during the happiest time of the year, she’ll need to bring her best talents to the table in order to sift out the true Christmas Cookie culprit.

Includes Delicious Recipes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Christmas Coroner (Fenway Stevenson Mysteries) *




  








Buried secrets. A dead online celebrity. Just in time for Christmas.

Days before the town’s annual Christmas Parade, an up-and-coming celebrity chef is found dead in a mountain cabin. As Coroner Fenway Stevenson investigates, she uncovers the chef’s dark past, a war brewing between local farms, and a hidden identity that could blow the town apart. Can Fenway unmask the murderer before she becomes the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Jingle Bell Murder: A Blue Lake Cozy Murder Mystery - Book 3 (Blue Lake Cozy Murder Mysteries) *




  








Christmastime in beautiful Blue Lake. Nestled peacefully in the Adirondack Mountains, Blue Lake is the perfect setting for a magical holiday season. It’s the kind of place where nothing bad ever happens—until now.

Under the festive, twinkling lights of Blue Lake Village, Celia Strong settles in with her daughter Katie to start a new life as the owner of Ye Olde Ice Cream Shoppe, leaving personal tragedy and her old life as an NYPD forensics expert behind. As Christmas draws near, Celia bonds with fellow year-rounders, like eccentrics Helen and Henry from the antiques store, unflappable Lorna Lucas at the history museum, fun-loving Richard and Daniel from the art gallery, and, of course, the distractingly handsome Cal at the country diner.

The highlight of the Blue Lake holiday season is the winter twilight cruise on Blue Lake’s antique steam paddle wheel ship, The Lady of the Lake. This year, the cruise is booked by Spencer Technologies for a Christmas party held for its executives. The evening promises an idyllic, country cruise under the stars, a picture-perfect holiday event—that is, until The Lady of the Lake returns to dock at the marina without CEO Arthur Lee onboard. As murder returns to Blue Lake, Sheriff Denny DeWalt turns to Celia—with the help of the rest of ‘the block’—to solve the case.

Book 3 in the Blue Lake Cozy Murder Mysteries


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Riccardino (An Inspector Montalbano Mystery Book 2 *




  








The long-awaited last novel in the transporting and beloved New York Times bestselling Inspector Montalbano series

"At eighty, I foresaw Montalbano's departure from the scene, I got the idea and I didn't let it slip away. So I found myself writing this novel which is the final chapter; the last book in the series. And I sent it to my publisher saying to keep it in a drawer and to publish it only when I am gone." –Andrea Camilleri

Montalbano receives an early-morning phone call, but this time it's not Catarella announcing a murder, but a man called Riccardino who's dialed a wrong number and asks him when he'll be arriving at the meeting. Montalbano, in irritation, says: "In ten minutes." Shortly after, he gets another call, this one announcing the customary murder. A man has been shot and killed outside a bar in front of his three friends. It turns out to be the same man who called him.

Thus begins an intricate investigation further complicated by phone calls from "the Author" in tour de force of metafiction and Montalbano’s last case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Nothing to Lose: A J.P. Beaumont Novel *




  








The newest thrilling Beaumont suspense novel from New York Times bestselling author J. A. Jance, in which Beaumont is approached by a visitor from the past and finds himself drawn into a missing person’s case where danger is lurking and family secrets are exposed. 

Years ago, when he was a homicide detective with the Seattle PD, J. P. Beaumont’s partner, Sue Danielson, was murdered. Volatile and angry, Danielson’s ex-husband came after her in her home and, with nowhere else to turn, Jared, Sue’s teenage son, frantically called Beau for help. As Beau rushed to the scene, he urged Jared to grab his younger brother and flee the house. In the end, Beaumont’s plea and Jared’s quick action saved the two boys from their father’s murderous rage.

Now, almost twenty years later, Jared reappears in Beau’s life seeking his help once again—his younger brother Chris is missing. Still haunted by the events of that tragic night, Beau doesn’t hesitate to take on the case. Following a lead all the way to the wilds of wintertime Alaska, he encounters a tangled web of family secrets in which a killer with nothing to lose is waiting to take another life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Gator Alley: A Chase Gordon Tropical Thriller (Chase Gordon Tropical Thrillers Book  *




  







When Chase and Jay stumble into a murder scene, they find a familiar face who is in trouble.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Total Skywatcher's Manual: Explore the Sky: 298 Tips, Tricks, & Skills *




  








Star charts, step-by-step projects, photos, and more: “The Total Skywatcher’s Manual is a fun book, but more importantly, it’s a useful book.” —Sky & Telescope

With fully illustrated star charts, gorgeous astrophotography, and step-by-step project instruction, this is the only guide you need to navigate the night (and day) sky. Learn about the phases of the moon, how to conduct your own deep-sky observations, how the universe is expanding, our search for life on other planets, meteors vs. meteorites, sunspots and solar flares, best eclipse-viewing techniques—everything you need to know to appreciate the wonder of our universe. The Total Skywatcher’s Manual will help stargazers, comet-spotters, and planet-seekers:

Choose the best telescope
Identify constellations and objects in the night sky
Search for extraterrestrial phenomena
Plan star parties
Capture beautiful space imagery and much more

For well over a century, the Astronomical Society of the Pacific has provided resources, tools, and information to astronomy enthusiasts, including amateur astronomers, families, and science educators. Now they draw on their wide-ranging expertise to guide you through the skies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Opium War: Drugs, Dreams, and the Making of Modern China *




  







In October 1839, a Windsor cabinet meeting votes to begin the first Opium War against China. Bureaucratic fumbling, military missteps, and a healthy dose of political opportunism and collaboration followed. Rich in tragicomedy, The Opium War explores the disastrous British foreign-relations move that became a founding myth of modern Chinese nationalism, and depicts China’s heroic struggle against Western conspiracy. Julia Lovell examines the causes and consequences of the Opium War, interweaving tales of the opium pushers and dissidents. More importantly, she analyses how the Opium Wars shaped China's self-image and created an enduring model for its interactions with the West, plagued by delusion and prejudice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Second World War: The Classic One-Volume Abridgment (Winston S. Churchill The Second World War)*




  







The Classic One-Volume Abridgment of Winston Churchill's landmark history of World War II. At once a personal account and a magisterial history, The Second World War remains Churchill's literary masterpiece.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/28/22.

Currently $2.

*BUNKER 1945 - The Last Ten Days of ADOLF HITLER *





  








In 1923 during the Munich Beer Hall Putsch, Adolf Hitler threatened to blow his brains out. Twenty-two years later, he did. April 1945 – Berlin. The world had been at war for more than five-and-a-half years – approximately seventy million people were dead across the globe. The epicentre of the twelve-year-old Third Reich was now surrounded, enveloped by bitter Soviet forces hardened by Nazi barbarity in the east over the last four years.

As the buildings were blasted into rubble, pounded by Russian guns and bombs, before their troops and tanks, Hitler was hunkered down in his last headquarters – the dark and damp bunker under the Reich Chancellery. As the Third Reich began to crumble as fast as the city’s buildings, what was the state of mind of the tyrant? Only his closest and fanatical allies saw the collapse, none more so than Hitler’s servants, Otto Gunsche and Heinz Linge – two individuals which witnessed the final act of their regime. An act tinged over the last ten days in late April with selfish betrayal, increasingly forlorn hope, pleas, desperation and eventually suicide. As the Soviets closed in with impending vigour, in the concrete tomb below ground and under the thunderous booms of the petrifying battle for Berlin, the mind of the dictator disintegrated into drugs, delusion and a determination to die. Not by the enemy bullet but one of his own. This is the story of the people who held a unique place in world history – the ones who were there when the nightmare of Nazism and the horrors which accompanied it was finally banished as a dark chapter in the story of the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/29/22.

Currently $2.

*The Wrong Stars (The Axiom Book 1)*




  








Philip K. Dick Award Finalist: A “ridiculously fun” series debut “with a well-thought-out space opera setting and lots of fancy reveals” (Charlie Jane Anders, author of All the Birds in the Sky)

A ragtag space crew discovers alien technology that could change the fate of humanity—or awaken an ancient evil that could destroy all life in the galaxy

The shady crew of the White Raven run freight and salvage at the fringes of our solar system. They discover the wreck of a centuries-old exploration vessel floating light years away from its intended destination and revive its sole occupant, who wakes with news of First Alien Contact. When the crew informs her that humanity has alien allies already, she reveals that these are very different extra-terrestrials—and the gifts they bestowed on her could kill all humanity, or take it out to the most distant stars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Unity Wars: The Complete Series: A Military Sci-Fi Box Set *




  








Get the Unity Wars Box Set, featuring all three books in the action-packed series. 1000+ pages of aliens, war, space marines, and explosive military sci-fi action.

Centurion Scalas and his brothers ride the thundering ships toward the enemy surface. Some of the finest and most respected warriors in the galaxy.

Their code is strict: If you target the innocent…You will fall.

But the horrific foe descending from deep space isn’t like anything they’ve faced before.

Can they hope to stand against the rising new power in the galaxy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Chaos Zone: A Space Opera Adventure (Parse Galaxy Book 1)*




  








Space travel is so overrated.

Bounty hunting isn't any better, but it's what Sloane Tarnish needs to do if she wants to fix the rundown spaceship her uncle dumped on her. So she can find him and dump it right back.

Problem A: Her uncle also ditched his motley crew–made up of a cranky ace pilot and an extraneous mad scientist–and they don't exactly see her as the captain.

Problem B: Her ship's too broken to leave the most dangerous system in the galaxy, where a recent power vacuum is turning the place into one orbiting cluster of fugitives, thugs, and swindlers.

When Sloane sets her sights on a bounty with a reward that will solve all her problems, the Commander of the Galactic Fleet himself shows up in pursuit of the same man. The last thing Sloane needs is to get tangled in a web of galactic politics–but she won't let her prize go, either. The payoff is just too big to give up.

But as dangers close in on all sides, she can't help wondering if she'll live to claim her prize…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pirate Bounty: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Space Hunter War Book 1) *




  








Sometimes, It Takes Killing To Make A Living

That fiancee? She’s married—to another guy.

The family business? His parents sold it.

Jack Bennet returns from the war to find the life he left behind has moved on without him. The only option he has to make ends meet lies in a military surplus junkyard starship. What’s a former Combat Search and Rescue soldier to do?

Fix up the ship, hire the cheapest pilot—a notorious drunk—and take the first contract that comes up: collect a bounty on one of the most ruthless killers in the Pirate Worlds, a place crawling with thieves, cutthroats and con artists whose primary language is violence. Jack must abandon his nice guy persona, or exploit it, if he is to survive.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fateful Triangle: The United States, Israel, and the Palestinians (Updated Edition) *




  








“One of the definitive works on the Israeli Palestinian conflict” from the celebrated New York Times–bestselling author of Hopes and Prospects (Amy Goodman, host of Democracy Now! and author of Breaking the Sound Barrier).

From its establishment to the present day, Israel has enjoyed a unique position in the American roster of international friends. In Fateful Triangle, Noam Chomsky explores the character and historical development of this special relationship. The resulting work “may be the most ambitious book ever attempted on the conflict between Zionism and the Palestinians viewed as centrally involving the United States. It is a dogged exposé of human corruption, greed, and intellectual dishonesty. It is also a great and important book, which must be read by anyone concerned with public affairs” (Edward W. Said, from the foreword).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Last Bookshop in London: A Novel of World War II *




  






August 1939: London prepares for war as Hitler’s forces sweep across Europe. Grace Bennett has always dreamed of moving to the city, but the bunkers and drawn curtains that she finds on her arrival are not what she expected. And she certainly never imagined she’d wind up working at Primrose Hill, a dusty old bookshop nestled in the heart of London.

Through blackouts and air raids as the Blitz intensifies, Grace discovers the power of storytelling to unite her community in ways she never dreamed—a force that triumphs over even the darkest nights of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Do You Really Need That Pill?: How to Avoid Side Effects, Interactions, and Other Dangers of Overmedication*




  








“Offers an essential antidote to our drug-addicted culture, with evidence-based examples for common conditions and safe alternatives.” —Kathi Kemper, MD, MPH, author of The Holistic Pediatrician

A silent epidemic in the U.S. is imperiling our health: overmedication. Today, one-third of all adults take two or more prescription drugs and half of all seniors take more than five daily. This book—the first of its kind—shows readers how to avoid the dangers of over-medication.

The first half of the book describes the harmful effects of taking too many drugs, including drug-drug interactions, medication errors, unintentional overdoses, unnecessary medications, made-up illnesses (“restless leg syndrome”), and side effects that actually mimic a new illness.

The second half discusses the benefits and harm caused by many of the most popular drugs used to treat diseases such as high blood pressure, diabetes, high cholesterol, acid reflux, depression, and pain. It tells which drugs are really needed, and whether or not they cause side effects.

Finally, readers will learn how to discuss their concerns about too many medications with their health care providers, simple ways to make positive lifestyle changes, and when to consider alternative healing approaches.

Combining stories of those who have suffered ill effects from taking too many drugs with data from cutting edge medical findings, Do You Really Need to Take That Pill? helps readers realize they can choose different solutions to their health problems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Chocolate Cream Pie Murder (A Hannah Swensen Mystery Book 22)*




  








The heat’s turned up on a busy baker in a novel by the New York Times-bestselling author: “Culinary cozies don’t get any tastier than this winning series.”—Library Journal

When The Cookie Jar becomes the setting of a star-studded TV special about movies filmed in Minnesota, Hannah hopes to shine the spotlight on her bakery—not the unsavory scandal swirling around her personal life. But that’s practically impossible with a disturbing visit from the shifty character she once believed was her one and only love, a group of bodyguards following her every move, and a murder victim in her bedroom. Now, swapping the crime scene in her condo for her mother Delores’s penthouse, Hannah and an old flame team up to solve a case that’s messier than an upended chocolate cream pie. As suspects emerge and secrets hit close to home, Hannah must serve a hefty helping of justice to an unnamed killer prowling around Lake Eden…before someone takes a slice out of her!

Features over a dozen cookie and dessert recipes from The Cookie Jar!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Christmas Cupcake Murder: A Festive & Delicious Christmas Cozy Mystery (A Hannah Swensen Mystery) *




  








As December turns Lake Eden, Minnesota, into the North Pole, the heat is on in Hannah Swensen’s kitchen to honor two Christmas promises: baking irresistible holiday cupcakes and preventing an attempted murderer from succeeding the second time around!

While Hannah speeds through a lengthy holiday checklist, drama in town grows like Santa’s waistline on Christmas Eve. Her sister Andrea wants to stave off the blues by helping out at The Cookie Jar, Michelle’s love life is becoming complicated, Lisa needs Hannah’s advice, and Delores has a Christmas secret she’s not willing to share. But nothing dampens the holiday mood more than the chilling mystery surrounding the man found near death in an abandoned storefront two doors down from Hannah’s bakery . . .

The befuddled John Doe can’t recall a thing about himself—except for his unusual knowledge of restoring antique furniture. With a smattering of clues and barely enough time to frost Christmas cookies, Hannah must solve a deadly puzzle that could leave her dashing through the snow for her life!

Features Over a Dozen Cookie and Dessert Recipes from The Cookie Jar!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Written in Blood *




  








Extraordinary accounts of forensic crime detection—from poisoners in ancient Rome to modern day serial killers—by the bestselling author of The Outsider.

In 44 BC, a Roman doctor named Antistius performed the first autopsy recorded in history—on the corpse of murder victim Julius Caesar. However, not until the nineteenth century did the systematic application of scientific knowledge to crime detection seriously begin, so that the tiniest scrap of evidence might yield astonishing results—like the single horsehair that betrayed the murderer in New York’s 1936 puzzling and sensational Nancy Titterton case.

Many such dramatic tales appear in this updated edition of the most gripping catalog of crimes by acclaimed criminologist Colin Wilson. The book follows the progress of forensic science from the first cases of suspected arsenic poisoning right up to investigations using an impressive armory of high-tech methods: ballistic analysis, blood typing, voice printing, textile analysis, psychological profiling and genetic fingerprinting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Open Your Eyes *




  








A woman must face her husband’s secrets when he is suddenly attacked in this “superior domestic thriller” of envy and literary ambition (Publishers Weekly, starred review).

A biracial couple with two young children, the Campbells face as many challenges as any family in Liverpool. But Jane tends to let her husband, Leon—a bestselling thriller writer—fight their battles. Averse to conflict, she prefers to focus on what seems to be going right: her two precious children; her occasionally rocky but still loving marriage; and while her manuscripts keep getting rejected, she enjoys teaching creative writing. But then Leon is brutally attacked in their own driveway, and Jane is forced to face reality.

With Leon in a coma, Jane needs to take matters into her own hands—and open her eyes to the secrets that have been kept from her all this time. Suddenly, she sees her life in a shocking new light. But if she wants to find out who hurt her husband, she will have to pay attention to every unpleasant detail


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Hill of Beans (A Chuckwagon Trail Western Book 3) *




  








Johnstone Country. Come and Get It.

Mac is back.

Framed for a murder he didn’t commit, Dewey “Mac” Mackenzie is a wanted man on a cattle drive heading west—as a chuckwagon cook. Though he’s never even boiled an egg, Mackenzie has a natural gift for cobbling together good trail drive grub.

Now, with two trail drives under his belt, Mackenzie has proven to be more than a good chuckwagon cook. He’s good at serving up justice, too—with a side of hot lead . . .

A HILL OF BEANS

Mac Mackenzie has enough problems on his plate. He’s got bounty hunters on his tail, no one on his side, and no place to hide. Just when he thinks it can’t get any worse, he hears the rumbling of a cattle stampede—heading straight for his camp. Mac’s got two choices: Get trampled like a weed or saddle up and help get the herd under control. At first, the traildrivers ain’t too pleased to have a stranger help them out. But once they realize Mac’s not a rustler, they ask him to join the team. Mac takes them up on the offer—especially after he meets the cowgirl Colleen—and quickly impresses everyone with his cooking skills. There’s just a few more problems:

Mac’s new employers might be the real rustlers. And Mac’s stepped out of the frying pan into the fire . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Terminal List: A Thriller *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES AND USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR

“Take my word for it, James Reece is one rowdy motherf***er. Get ready!”—Chris Pratt, all around great guy and star of The Terminal List, coming to Amazon Prime

A Navy SEAL has nothing left to live for and everything to kill for after he discovers that the American government is behind the deaths of his team in this ripped-from-the-headlines political thriller that is “so powerful, so pulse-pounding, so well-written—rarely do you read a debut novel this damn good” (Brad Thor, #1 New York Times bestselling author).

On his last combat deployment, Lieutenant Commander James Reece’s entire team was killed in a catastrophic ambush. But when those dearest to him are murdered on the day of his homecoming, Reece discovers that this was not an act of war by a foreign enemy but a conspiracy that runs to the highest levels of government.

Now, with no family and free from the military’s command structure, Reece applies the lessons that he’s learned in over a decade of constant warfare toward avenging the deaths of his family and teammates. With breathless pacing and relentless suspense, Reece ruthlessly targets his enemies in the upper echelons of power without regard for the laws of combat or the rule of law.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dark Water: A Dan Roy Thriller (The Dan Roy Series Book 2) *




  








Action, intrigue, razor taut suspense, the second book of the bestselling Dan Roy series has it all.
Who reads your emails? Who hides in the undersea cables?

The enemy is at the gates. No one knows.
But one man finds out. Dan Roy.
Can he stop them?

Dan is back home in Virginia, USA, to settle his affairs. Then he is free to roam the world.
But when an innocent woman is abducted in broad daylight, Dan responds to her call for help.
His actions leads him into the dangerous vortex of a global plot. A plot designed to cripple America.

Maybe for good.
Deep under the blue waters of the Eastern Seaboard hides a deadly secret, and the enemy know about it.
They have arrived, and will stop at nothing to unleash mayhem.

Only Dan Roy, ex Black Ops warrior, stands in their way. This time, even Dan might have taken on more than he can handle...

But Dan is a survivor, and come hell or high water, he will fight till his last breath.
Meet the new hero everyone is talking about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Tonkin Protocol: A Dan Roy Thriller (The Dan Roy Series Book 3)*




  








THE STEAMY TROPICAL JUNGLES OF MYANMAR HIDE A TERRIFYING SECRET.

A plot designed to cripple the world. A war to end all wars.
Dan Roy is at the wrong place, at the wrong time.
Can he make it right?

Dan has joined the backpacker trail in far South East Asia. He wants nothing but peace, and to relax.
But trouble finds him soon enough. Kimberly Smith is a CIA agent. She is flown into Myanmar, to help locate another CIA agent, missing in action.

When Dan saves Kim from an ambush, their fates become entwined. Ignoring the instant spark between them, Dan leaves her alone. But when Kim is attacked and abducted before his eyes, he defends her with all his might. They escape, but they are now pawns in a CIA operation that could bring the world's two superpowers to a global conflict.

The stakes rise, and Kim and Dan run from one exotic location to another, chased by powerful forces bent on their destruction. Finally, they are forcibly separated, and Dan is left to die in the dense, remote jungles...

A terrifying secret is revealed inside the beautiful, but rarely visited country of Myanmar. Its long border with China has always been under America's watchful eyes. A covert operation, reaching up to the highest levels of power inside the CIA and Washington, is now in danger of being exposed. Dan Roy must lift himself up from his green grave, and fight back, in the only way he can. To save the world, and to get Kim back.

She means more to him than his battle hardened heart can understand.
Once again, failure is not an option.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Shanghai Tang: A Dan Roy Thriller (The Dan Roy Series Book 4) *




  








Shanghai Tang - a fast paced and heart pounding action thriller from the wildly popular Dan Roy Series.
A betrayed assassin is thrust into the secret life of Shanghai's underworld.

Dan Roy, ex Black Ops legend, is becoming a new legend in the infamous blood fight tournament called Kumite, in Hong Kong. He is carving himself a new life, when disaster strikes his loved ones back home. He gets a phone call, and he cannot deny Kimberly Smith's plea for help. Not only is Kim’s life endangered, the rumbles of discontent have reached the White House…

A devastating secret lurks inside the glamorous night life of Shanghai. Political interests are involved, and soon Dan finds himself in a ruthless and twisted struggle for survival. He gets help from Xiao Wei-Ling, A Chinese woman who is on the run herself. An ambitious Triad boss is making a bid to over rule the whole of Shanghai, and Dan Roy has become a thorn in his side. The Triads have help from the police, and all eyes are on Dan – alone in a foreign land.

Get prepared for a white knuckle ride from Hong Kong and Shanghai to the corridors of power in Washington, as we follow Dan on a terrifying adventure that could be his last.

Will Dan meet his nemesis in the murky underworld of Shanghai? Or will he fight to live another day?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Scorpion Rising: A Dan Roy Thriller (The Dan Roy Series Book 5) *




  







Hell hath no fury like an assassin scorned.

Her name is spoken in whispers. She kills in silence, with the sting of a needle. Her name? Scorpion. But she was betrayed, and left for dead. Now she wants revenge. And no one is going to stand in her way. Apart from one man. Dan Roy, a betrayed assassin himself. The only man who once caught a glimpse of her face. A little knowledge is a dangerous thing, and Dan is about to find out why. Two ruthless killers hunt for each other, and sparks fly when they meet, but the truth evades their grasp. A political nightmare revolves around an influential US Congressman, and the stakes are higher than ever before. You will keep turning the pages of this spell binding thriller, a heart pounding journey that takes you from secret jails in Russia, to the blue waters of the Bosporus, and deep inside the power corridors of Capitol Hill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Red Storm Rising: A Suspense Thriller*




  








From the author of the Jack Ryan series comes an electrifying #1 New York Times bestseller—a standalone military thriller that envisions World War 3...

A chillingly authentic vision of modern war, Red Storm Rising is as powerful as it is ambitious. Using the latest advancements in military technology, the world's superpowers battle on land, sea, and air for ultimate global control. It is a story you will never forget. Hard-hitting. Suspenseful. And frighteningly real.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How the World Looks to a Bee: And Other Moments of Science *




  








Get a buzz out of science with a collection of fun facts and explanations of the world around us from the author of How Can You Tell if a Spider Is Dead?

What can you learn about your world in just a moment? Have you ever wondered why the sky is blue? Or whether dogs can read our facial expressions? Don Glass and experts in their fields answer these questions and many more. Written for readers of all ages with no background in science required, How the World Looks to a Bee is the perfect armchair companion for curious people who want to know more about the science of everyday life but have only a moment to spare. With intriguing everyday phenomena as a starting point, this entertaining collectionuses short tutorials and quick and simple experiments to invite readers to test the science for themselves. These fascinating and topical science stories are sure to delight the curious child in all of us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Best Foot Forward: The Autobiography of the RAF's Other Legless Fighter Pilot *




  







In the whole of the Second World War, only two men succeeded as operational fighter pilots in the RAF after losing both legs. Douglas Bader was one, and his story is well-known indeed, he has been described as one of the Royal Air Forces most famous pilots. The other was Colin Hodgkinson.

Colin was injured in a flying accident whilst training with the Fleet Air Arm in 1939. He awoke in hospital to find that his right leg had been amputated at the thigh, whilst his left leg was severely injured. His face was also damaged and he had trouble with the sight in one eye. In the weeks that followed, Colins remaining leg refused to heal. Coolly, calculatingly, he made his decision: Chop the damned thing off and lets be done with it.

Just nineteen at the time, Colin developed a burning determination to prove himself a normal man by becoming a fighter pilot and flying Spitfires. With Douglas Bader as his example, and brilliant surgeons such as Sir Archibald McIndoe treating him, Colin achieved his aim with a hand-tailored pair of tin legs. He proved himself as a fighter pilot many times over, until the war ended, for him at least, as a German prisoner of war.

Although repatriated in 1944 as unfit for further duty, Colin not only continued to fly with the RAF until he left the service in 1946, but also went on to fly jet fighters with the Auxiliary Air Force from 1947 to 1952. His is undoubtedly a story of courage and determination one in which he had learnt to always stride out into the future, putting his best foot forward.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/29/22.

Currently $3.

*Fleet Air Arm Boys: Air Defence Fighter Aircraft Since 1945: True Tales from Royal Navy Aircrew, Maintainers and Handlers *




  








A history of the Royal Navy’s FAA since 1945, featuring a survey of the aircraft flown, the conflicts fought, and the daily life of those in service.

The RAF’s continuing role in the projection of air power in the defence of the United Kingdom and its overseas interests since the end of the Second World War is well known. However, the same cannot always be said about the Royal Navy’s Fleet Air Arm (FAA), in part due to the ten-year gap between the retirement of the Harrier and the arrival of the F-35B and the Queen Elizabeth-class aircraft carriers.

Flying high performance aircraft off a carrier demands not only a high level of skill, but also a considerable amount of courage and determination, not least to land back on a very small piece of real estate bobbing about in a rough sea, often at night, with no possibility of diversion. The nature of these operations has meant that the accident rate and aircrew losses were very high—and accepted as part of the job.

With the arrival of the Queen Elizabeth and the Prince of Wales, it is time to redress the balance and bring the FAA’s extraordinary story to the audience it so richly deserves through the words of those air and ground crews who have been part of it since 1945. What emerges is an amazing close-knit esprit de corps, often accompanied by a long-standing and still simmering rivalry between the RAF and the Royal Navy over who should project air power overseas. Enormous respect is shown by the aviators and ships’ senior officers for the aircraft handlers and maintainers, who work long hours in a highly dangerous environment on the flight deck.

This first volume looks chronologically at every aircraft type flown in an air defence role since 1945. Involvement in conflicts including Korea, Suez, the Falklands, Bosnia and elsewhere is included, and perforce the cost in human lives, even in everyday operations, frequently emerges. Balancing this are the everyday grind, the good times, the humour, the “runs ashore” and the sense of pride in a job well done. All delivered in the words of the men themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/30/22.

Currently $3.

*Spacers *




  








March 15th, Earth Year 2290
The day the aliens returned.

The memories are still fresh.
Of colonies burning.
Of millions dying in agony.

50 years later, we’ve built up our strength.
Using a wormhole, we colonized both sides of the galaxy.

It was the worst mistake we could have made.
Our enemy has returned and the wormhole has collapsed.

Commander Thatcher finds himself on the wrong side of the divide.
Separated from his pregnant wife by countless light years.

He’s just been given command of a light armored cruiser.

His first command.

If he ever wants to see his wife again, he’ll need to do the impossible.
To defeat this enemy, he will need to reinvent space warfare.

So that’s just what he’s going to do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Spacers: Storm Break *




  






The storm finally breaks.

With Simon Moll vanquished at last, Thatcher's attention turns inward...inward, that is, toward the Dawn Cluster's center, where the UNC yet controls the system where the wormhole to Earth once orbited.

He will return to Earth - surely nothing can keep him from that, now.

But what resistance might the UNC muster in the meantime? And when Thatcher does return to Earth, what will he truly find there?

Find out in a series finale both gripping, and chilling.

The Xanthic await.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Floating Dragon: A Thriller *




  








Experience the true nature of terror in this "deliciously imaginative" (San Francisco Chronicle) novel from #1 New York Times bestselling author Peter Straub.

The quiet suburban town of Hampstead is threatened by two horrors. One is natural. The hideous unstoppable creation of man’s power gone mad. The other is not natural at all. And it makes the first look like child’s play...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Garlic and Sapphires: The Secret Life of a Critic in Disguise *




  








GARLIC AND SAPPHIRES is Ruth Reichl's riotous account of the many disguises she employs to dine anonymously. There is her stint as Molly Hollis, a frumpy blond with manicured nails and an off-beige Armani suit that Ruth takes on when reviewing Le Cirque. The result: her famous double review of the restaurant: first she ate there as Molly; and then as she was coddled and pampered on her visit there as Ruth, New York Times food critic.

What is even more remarkable about Reichl's spy games is that as she takes on these various disguises, she finds herself changed not just superficially, but in character as well. She gives a remarkable account of how one's outer appearance can very much influence one's inner character, expectations, and appetites.

As she writes, "Every restaurant is a theater . . . even the modest restaurants offer the opportunity to become someone else, at least for a little while." GARLIC AND SAPPHIRES is a reflection on personal identity and role playing in the decadent, epicurean theaters of the restaurant world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Silver Linings: A Rose Harbor Novel*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Set in Cedar Cove’s charming Rose Harbor Inn, Debbie Macomber’s captivating new novel follows innkeeper Jo Marie and two new guests as they seek healing and comfort, revealing that every cloud has a silver lining, even when it seems difficult to find.

Since opening the Rose Harbor Inn, Jo Marie Rose has grown close to her handyman, Mark Taylor. Jo Marie and Mark are good friends—and are becoming something more—yet he still won’t reveal anything about his past. When Mark tells her that he’s moving out of town, Jo Marie is baffled. Just when she is starting to open herself up again to love, she feels once more that she is losing the man she cares about. And as she discovers the secret behind Mark’s decision to leave, she welcomes two visitors also seeking their own answers.

Best friends Kellie Crenshaw and Katie Gilroy have returned to Cedar Cove for their ten-year high school reunion, looking to face down old hurts and find a sense of closure. Kellie, known as Coco, wants to finally confront the boy who callously broke her heart. Katie, however, wishes to reconnect with her old boyfriend, James—the man she still loves and the one who got away. As Katie hopes for a second chance, Coco discovers that people can change—and both look to the exciting possibilities ahead.

Heartwarming and uplifting, Silver Linings is a beautiful novel of letting go of the past and embracing the unexpected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Enigma of Clarence Thomas*




  








The Enigma of Clarence Thomas is a groundbreaking revisionist take on the Supreme Court justice everyone knows about but no one knows.


“One of the marvels of Robin’s razor-sharp book is how carefully he marshals his evidence.... It isn’t every day that reading about ideas can be both so gratifying and unsettling.” – The New York Times


Most people can tell you two things about Clarence Thomas: Anita Hill accused him of sexual harassment, and he almost never speaks from the bench. Here are some things they don’t know: Thomas is a black nationalist. In college he memorized the speeches of Malcolm X. He believes white people are incurably racist.

In the first examination of its kind, Corey Robin– one of the foremost analysts of the right (The Reactionary Mind) – delves deeply into both Thomas’s biography and his jurisprudence, masterfully reading his Supreme Court opinions against the backdrop of his autobiographical and political writings and speeches. The hidden source of Thomas’s conservative views, Robin shows, is a profound skepticism that racism can be overcome. Thomas is convinced that any government action on behalf of African-Americans will be tainted by racism; the most African-Americans can hope for is that white people will get out of their way.

There’s a reason, Robin concludes, why liberals often complain that Thomas doesn’t speak but seldom pay attention when he does. Were they to listen, they’d hear a racial pessimism that often sounds similar to their own. Cutting across the ideological spectrum, this unacknowledged consensus about the impossibility of progress is key to understanding today’s political stalemate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Behind the Curtain of a Sex Surrogate - Stories from the Sidelines of Society about Sexuality and Intimacy (The Secret Life of a Sex Surrogate Book 1) *




  








Exploring the unique true stories from behind the curtain of a sex surrogate.

My life is unlike that of any other woman I know. To everyone, even my closest friends and family, I am Lilly: I am a teacher. A wife. A mother. But there is also a different life, one I keep hidden away zealously – for my sake, and for the sake of my clients.

To them, I am Emma – and I am their professional sex surrogate.

They come to me for many different reasons: some look for companionship, some for intimacy, some are simply looking for someone to reconnect them to the world around them; but they all want someone who will make them feel normal. But what is normal, in this day and age?

These are my own complicated, delicate accounts as a professional sex surrogate – and the lives my profession changes, both my clients’ and my own.

This is our story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Beneath the Surface: Killer Whales, SeaWorld, and the Truth Beyond Blackfish *




  








_Now a New York Times Best Seller_

Over the course of two decades, John Hargrove worked with 20 different whales on two continents and at two of SeaWorld's U.S. facilities. For Hargrove, becoming an orca trainer fulfilled a childhood dream. However, as his experience with the whales deepened, Hargrove came to doubt that their needs could ever be met in captivity. When two fellow trainers were killed by orcas in marine parks, Hargrove decided that SeaWorld's wildly popular programs were both detrimental to the whales and ultimately unsafe for trainers.

After leaving SeaWorld, Hargrove became one of the stars of the controversial documentary Blackfish. The outcry over the treatment of SeaWorld's orca has now expanded beyond the outlines sketched by the award-winning documentary, with Hargrove contributing his expertise to an advocacy movement that is convincing both federal and state governments to act.

In Beneath the Surface, Hargrove paints a compelling portrait of these highly intelligent and social creatures, including his favorite whales Takara and her mother Kasatka, two of the most dominant orcas in SeaWorld. And he includes vibrant descriptions of the lives of orcas in the wild, contrasting their freedom in the ocean with their lives in SeaWorld.

Hargrove's journey is one that humanity has just begun to take-toward the realization that the relationship between the human and animal worlds must be radically rethought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Curious Corpse in the Cavern: A Small Town Cozy Animal Mystery (The Misty Milton Mysteries Book 1)*




  








*Who thought Doofus and Floofus would be the best cat detectives in Quinn?*
Starting over in a sleepy small town would never be easy, but Misty Milton’s gourmet cat food delivery business soon made her a hit with the locals.

Well, most of them…

Until her cats help a teenage couple uncover a curiously preserved 50-year-old corpse while hunting for fabled pirate treasure.

That’s when a tale of unrequited love, blackmail and murder rapidly unravels.

And if that wasn’t tricky enough, her bully of a husband has tracked her across five states, determined to drag her back to Kansas…

*Can Misty and her feline sidekicks solve this decades old mystery before another murder shakes the community?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Decision to Kill: A True Crime Story of a Teenage Killer and the Mother Who Loved Him *




  








A family tragedy propels this gripping true crime debut as a mother searches for answers in the shocking murder of her husband—and conviction of her son.

In the early morning of October 18, 1986, Cherie Wier’s life collapses when her teenage son takes the life of her beloved husband. For years, Cherie grapples with events preceding and following the crime, struggling to overcome the consuming grief she suffers from her loss and the difficulty she faces as she attempts to forgive her son. The courtroom accounts of gruesome details and the shocking testimonies from experts, only add to Cherie’s yearning to make sense of the crime. She is tormented, wanting to know how and WHY this tragedy happened and if there was anything she could have done to prevent it . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Unnatural Causes: A Dr. Katie LeClair Mystery *




  








National bestselling author Dawn Eastman makes her series debut with a small-town doctor Katie LeClair, perfect for fans of Tess Gerritsen and J. T. Ellison.

In nationally bestselling author Dawn Eastman's series debut, Dr. Katie LeClair examines small town secrets when her patient's sudden suicide rocks the quiet life of Baxter, MI.

Katie LeClair has finally settled down as the new doctor in Baxter, MI. After years of moving, schooling, and training, she wants nothing more than to find a place she can call home, and a small town outside of Ann Arbor seemed perfect.

Katie quickly gets to work in building a life for herself in Baxter, and beyond reviving her love life, she also finds a pair of business partners in a team of father and son family practitioners. But that idyllic dream is immediately shattered when one of her patients is found dead. That wouldn't be the worst thing, except the death is ruled a suicide, and as evidence has it, the suicide was a result of the medication Katie had prescribed. But she doesn't remember writing it.

When a closer investigation reveals it was murder, Katie is catapulted into an off-the-books investigation that leads her down a dark path of past secrets. But someone is willing to kill to keep part of the town's history in the shadows, and Katie must race to find out who before it's too late in nationally bestselling author Dawn Eastman's riveting series debut Unnatural Causes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Beneath Blackwater River: A totally gripping, addictive and heart-pounding crime thriller (Detective Kay Sharp Book 2) *




  








She looked beautiful, her hair drifting freely in the water, a small locket floating by her face, attached to her neck with a silver chain. Her red lips were gently parted, as if to let her final breath escape…

When Detective Kay Sharp first left Mount Chester—population 3,823—in her rear-view mirror, she promised never to look back. The town only contained bad memories and dark secrets. But when a brutal crime surfaces, she finds herself home once more, and this time she’s not going anywhere.

Kay is called to Blackwater River, where the body of a seventeen-year-old girl has been found. Surrounded by snowy peaks and a forest alive with the colors of fall, the victim floats in the water, a hand-carved locket around her neck.

The locket seems strangely familiar. Digging into cold cases, Kay discovers that three-year-old Rose Harrelson was wearing it when she vanished fourteen years ago. In the middle of the night, the little girl’s bedroom—with Mickey Mouse on the wall and a hanging baby mobile—was suddenly empty. The unsolved case still haunts the town.

But the teenager they have found has been dead for only a few hours. If the girl in the river is Rose, where has she been, and who has been hiding her all this time? If she is someone else, why is she wearing the locket, and what happened to the missing child from all those years ago?

Kay knows she must solve the kidnapping in order to untangle the mystery of the dead body. As she unearths a web of lies and deceit spun for decades, the close-knit community will never be the same. And Kay will find herself facing a truly terrifying killer…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Housewife: A Novel *




  








From the author of the acclaimed In My Dreams I Hold a Knife comes a pitch-black thriller about a woman determined to destroy a powerful cult and avenge the deaths of the women taken in by it, no matter the cost.

While in college in upstate New York, Shay Evans and her best friends met a captivating man who seduced them with a web of lies about the way the world works, bringing them under his thrall. By senior year, Shay and her friend Laurel were the only ones who managed to escape. Now, eight years later, Shay's built a new life in a tony Texas suburb. But when she hears the horrifying news of Laurel's death—delivered, of all ways, by her favorite true-crime podcast crusader—she begins to suspect that the past she thought she buried is still very much alive, and the predators more dangerous than ever.

Recruiting the help of the podcast host, Shay goes back to the place she vowed never to return to in search of answers. As she follows the threads of her friend's life, she's pulled into a dark, seductive world, where wealth and privilege shield brutal philosophies that feel all too familiar. When Shay's obsession with uncovering the truth becomes so consuming she can no longer separate her desire for justice from darker desires newly reawakened, she must confront the depths of her own complicity and conditioning. But in a world built for men to rule it—both inside the cult and outside of it—is justice even possible, and if so, how far will Shay go to get it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*O'Rourke's Revenge (The Arizona Series 1) *




  








*IT’S GUNSMOKE, FISTS AND BLADES.*

Years in hell for a crime he didn’t commit. Ryan O'Rourke survived the most notorious prison in the West, and he's now out to settle the score with those who put him there…or die trying. The only way O'Rourke will go down is while enforcing his own brand of justice.

Revenge is in the air and soon blood will soak the Arizona sand.

"A good solid fist-slinging, gunslinging read." —Bill Johnstone

*Please Note: this title has been previously published and has been revised.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Marker (A Medical Thriller) *




  








With his signature blend of suspense and science, Robin Cook delivers an electrifying page-turner that delves into the murky ethics of developing genomic medicine and modern-day health care...

As her relationship with Dr. Jack Stapleton begins to unravel, Dr. Laurie Montgomery starts investigating the inexplicable deaths of young, healthy people after successful routine surgery. She discovers that the deaths might be intentional—the work of a remarkably clever serial killer with a shocking motive. And then Laurie is hit with more devastating news: she might be carrying the genetic marker for breast cancer. As the need for answers becomes more urgent, Laurie is pulled into the nightmare as a potential victim herself. With time winding down, she and Jack must put aside the tensions between them in a race to connect the dots—and save Laurie’s life...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Agent Running in the Field: A Novel*




  








“[Le Carré’s] novels are so brilliant because they’re emotionally and psychologically absolutely true, but of course they’re novels.” —New York Times Book Review

A thrilling tale for our times from the undisputed master of the spy genre

Nat, a 47 year-old veteran of Britain’s Secret Intelligence Service, believes his years as an agent runner are over. He is back in London with his wife, the long-suffering Prue. But with the growing threat from Moscow Centre, the office has one more job for him. Nat is to take over The Haven, a defunct substation of London General with a rag-tag band of spies. The only bright light on the team is young Florence, who has her eye on Russia Department and a Ukrainian oligarch with a finger in the Russia pie.

Nat is not only a spy, he is a passionate badminton player. His regular Monday evening opponent is half his age: the introspective and solitary Ed. Ed hates Brexit, hates Trump and hates his job at some soulless media agency. And it is Ed, of all unlikely people, who will take Prue, Florence and Nat himself down the path of political anger that will ensnare them all. Agent Running in the Field is a chilling portrait of our time, now heartbreaking, now darkly humorous, told to us with unflagging tension by the greatest chronicler of our age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Intentional Brain *




  








“A tour de force: an assessment of the ‘culture’ of mind–brain relations beginning with the ancients and ending in the present.” —Edward Shorter, PhD, National Book Award finalist and author of A History of Psychiatry

Neuropsychiatry has a distinguished history, yet its ideals and principles fell out of fashion in the early twentieth century as neurology and psychiatry diverged into separate disciplines. Later, neuropsychiatry reemerged as the two disciplines moved closer again, accelerated by advances in neuroanatomy, neurochemistry, and drugs that alter the functioning of the central nervous system. But as neuropsychiatrist Michael R. Trimble explains in The Intentional Brain, the new neuropsychiatry has its own identity and is more than simply a borderland between two disparate clinical disciplines.

Looking at neuropsychiatry in the context of major cultural and artistic achievements, Trimble explores changing views of the human brain and its relation to behavior and cognition over 2,500 years of Western civilization. Beginning with the early Greek physicians and moving through the Middle Ages, Enlightenment, Romantic era, World Wars, and present day, he explores understandings about the brain’s integral role in determining movement, motivation, and mood. Persuasively arguing that storytelling forms the backbone of human culture and individuality, Trimble describes the dawn and development of artistic creativity and traces the conflicts between differing philosophical views of our world and our position in it.

A sweeping history of the branch of medicine concerned with both psychic and organic aspects of mental disorder, the book reveals what scientists have learned about movement and emotion by studying people with such diseases as epilepsy, syphilis, hysteria, psychosis, movement disorders, and melancholia. The Intentional Brain is a marvelous and interdisciplinary look at the clinical interface between the mind and the brain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/30/22.

Currently $2.

*Island in the Sky *





  








Island in the Sky, first published in 1944, is aviator Ernest Gann’s exciting, realistic novel of survival in the far north of Canada. The Corsair, a plane attached to the Army Air Transport Command during the Second World War, is forced to land after heavy icing of the wings makes the plane unflyable. The crew look to Dooley, the pilot for guidance in order to survive the frigid conditions, and from support bases and search aircraft, a rescue mission is mounted. Island in the Sky was the subject of a 1953 movie starring John Wayne.

Publisher’s Note, Nov. 26, 2015: Note that a recent reviewer’s comment stating that the book ‘lacks many parts...including the entire completion” is not accurate. Our editions of Island in the Sky contain the full and complete text of the book as written by author Ernest Gann.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/01/22.

Currently $1.

*Hot Moon (Apollo Rising Book 1)*




  








HAVE YOU READ ONE OF THE BEST SF BOOKS OF 2022?

"A nail-biting thriller."−Publishers Weekly
"I loved it. Great 'hard' science fiction with convincing space battles. "−Larry Niven
"Will delight and enthrall."−Library Journal
"A provocative science fiction novel."−Foreword Reviews
“A superb mind-expanding sci-fi novel!”−Grady Harp (Amazon Hall of Fame Top100 Reviewer)

From the two-time Sidewise Award-winning author of the acclaimed Clash of Eagles trilogy comes an alternate 1979 where the US and the Soviets have permanent Moon bases, orbiting space stations, and crewed spy satellites supported by frequent rocket launches.

Apollo 32, commanded by career astronaut Vivian Carter, docks at NASA's Columbia space station en route to its main mission: exploring the volcanic Marius Hills region of the Moon. Vivian is caught in the crossfire as four Soviet Soyuz craft appear without warning to assault the orbiting station. In an unplanned and desperate move, Vivian spacewalks through hard vacuum back to her Lunar Module and crew and escapes right before the station falls into Soviet hands.

Their original mission scrubbed, Vivian and her crew are redirected to land at Hadley Base, a NASA scientific outpost with a crew of eighteen. But soon Hadley, too, will come under Soviet attack, forcing its unarmed astronauts to daring acts of ingenuity and improvisation.

With multiple viewpoints, shifting from American to Soviet perspective, from occupied space station to American Moon base under siege, to a covert and blistering US Air Force military response, Hot Moon tells the gripping story of a war in space that very nearly might have been.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Antares Maelstrom (Star Trek: The Original Series) *




  








An epic new Star Trek saga by New York Times bestselling author Greg Cox set during the original Five-Year Mission!

The final frontier erupts into chaos as vast quantities of a rare energy source are discovered beneath the surface of Baldur-3, a remote planet beyond the outer fringes of Federation space. Now an old-fashioned “gold rush” is underway as a flood of would-be prospectors, from countless worlds and species, races toward the planet to stake their claim. The galactic stampede threatens the stability of neighboring planets and space stations, as widespread strife and sabotage and all-around pandemonium result in a desperate need for Starfleet assistance. Captain James T. Kirk and the crew of the Starship Enterprise are dispatched to deal with the escalating crisis…which lies on the other side of a famously perilous region of space known as the Antares Maelstrom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Revenant (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) *




  








An all-new novel based on the landmark TV series Star Trek: Deep Space Nine from the acclaimed author of A Big Ship at the Edge of the Universe!

Jadzia Dax has been a friend to Etom Prit, the Trill Trade Commissioner, over two lifetimes. When Etom visits Deep Space Nine with the request to rein in his wayward granddaughter Nemi, Dax can hardly say no. It seems like an easy assignment: visit a resort casino while on shore leave, and then bring her old friend Nemi home. But upon arrival, Dax finds Nemi has changed over the years in terrifying ways…and the pursuit of the truth will plunge Dax headlong into a century’s worth of secrets and lies!

™, ®, & © 2021 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks and logos are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Avatar: Book One (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine 1) *




  








RETURN TO THE EDGE OF THE FINAL FRONTIER.

In the aftermath of a war that brought the Alpha Quadrant to the brink of destruction, Starbase Deep Space 9™ -- the galaxy's nexus of scientific and military intrigue -- is once more the flashpoint of impending Armageddon as a surprise attack cripples the station, killing hundreds and threatening the fragile new peace.
Colonel Kira Nerys and the survivors -- together with several controversial new officers -- are all who stand against the outbreak of a new war and a terrible doom tied to the unborn child of Captain Benjamin Sisko.
Elsewhere, Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the crew of the Starship Enterprise™ make a startling discovery...one that will affect the destiny of an entire civilization and forever change the lives of those aboard Deep Space 9.

A BOLD NEW BEGINNING FOR ONE OF THE MOST COMPELLING STAR TREK® SAGAS OF ALL.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Avatar: Book Two (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine 2) *




  








RETURN TO THE EDGE OF THE FINAL FRONTIER.

As the Federation prepares to launch a counterstrike against the Dominion, Colonel Kira Nerys searches for a way to prevent another galactic holocaust. But when a newly discovered prophecy propels Jake Sisko on an impossible quest and threatens to plunge all of Bajor into chaos, Kira is forced to choose between being true to her faith...and being true to herself.

Meanwhile, as the combined crews of Deep Space 9™ and the Starship Enterprise™ struggle to stop a terrorist plot to destroy the station and the ship, lives change, new friendships are forged, and the shocking truth behind a grisly murder is revealed.

THE ASTONISHING RENEWAL OF THE EPIC ADVENTURE.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dying Days 1-9 Complete Box Set*




  








All Nine of the Dying Days books in one massive release

The award-winning extreme zombie series by Armand Rosamilia

Can Darlene Bobich and the survivor's fight past not only the undead hordes, but the constant threat of those who would try to steal, kill and destroy as well?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Born Standing Up: A Comic's Life*




  








The riveting, mega-bestselling, beloved and highly acclaimed memoir of a man, a vocation, and an era named one of the ten best nonfiction titles of the year by Time and Entertainment Weekly.

In the mid-seventies, Steve Martin exploded onto the comedy scene. By 1978 he was the biggest concert draw in the history of stand-up. In 1981 he quit forever. This book is, in his own words, the story of “why I did stand-up and why I walked away.”

Emmy and Grammy Award–winner, author of the acclaimed New York Times bestsellers Shopgirl and The Pleasure of My Company, and a regular contributor to The New Yorker, Martin has always been a writer. His memoir of his years in stand-up is candid, spectacularly amusing, and beautifully written.

At age ten Martin started his career at Disneyland, selling guidebooks in the newly opened theme park. In the decade that followed, he worked in the Disney magic shop and the Bird Cage Theatre at Knott’s Berry Farm, performing his first magic/comedy act a dozen times a week. The story of these years, during which he practiced and honed his craft, is moving and revelatory. The dedication to excellence and innovation is formed at an astonishingly early age and never wavers or wanes.

Martin illuminates the sacrifice, discipline, and originality that made him an icon and informs his work to this day. To be this good, to perform so frequently, was isolating and lonely. It took Martin decades to reconnect with his parents and sister, and he tells that story with great tenderness. Martin also paints a portrait of his times—the era of free love and protests against the war in Vietnam, the heady irreverence of The Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour in the late sixties, and the transformative new voice of Saturday Night Live in the seventies.

Throughout the text, Martin has placed photographs, many never seen before. Born Standing Up is a superb testament to the sheer tenacity, focus, and daring of one of the greatest and most iconoclastic comedians of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Speed & Scale: An Action Plan for Solving Our Climate Crisis Now *




  








“If you care about climate change, John Doerr’s new book, Speed & Scale, offers concrete steps that we can all take to make a difference.” - Barack Obama

With clear-eyed realism and an engineer’s precision, Doerr lays out the practical actions, global ambitions, and economic investments we need to avert climate catastrophe. Guided by real-world solutions, Speed & Scale features unprecedented, firsthand accounts from climate leaders such as Laurene Powell Jobs, Christiana Figueres, Al Gore, Mary Barra, John Kerry, and dozens of other intrepid policymakers, innovators, and scientists.

In Speed & Scale, Doerr presents a compelling 10-step plan to cut greenhouse gas emissions to net zero by 2050–the global goal we need to reach to ensure a livable Earth for generations to come. From electrifying our energy grid to fixing our global food supply chain to capturing carbon from the air, Speed & Scale contains practical solutions for policymakers and entrepreneurs alike.

As the world confronts an urgent climate crisis, Doerr reminds us that it is also the greatest economic opportunity of our lifetimes. Whether you’re a climate scientist or someone striving to make a difference in your local community, this book will help you to activate the sustainable solutions the world urgently needs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Cozy Christmas Movie Cookbook: Mouthwatering Food to Enjoy During Your Favorite Holiday Films *




  








Cook up holiday cheer with 100 recipes inspired by some of America’s favorite Christmas films.



‘Tis the season for cozy comforts, delicious holiday treats, and having a good cry while watching your favorite Christmas movies! The Cozy Christmas Movie Cookbook?: Mouthwatering Food to Enjoy During Your Favorite Holiday Films brings you 100 recipes inspired by America’s most adored Christmas films, from Northpole to The Christmas Train, A Royal Christmas, and many more! Give the gift of seasonal fun to the holiday film-lover in your life, or enjoy the dozens of recipes—from snacks and small bites, to Christmas cookies and cakes, to warming drinks and cocktails, with a recommended film to watch with each—while curled up next to your Christmas tree, in the seasonal glow of your own home.



Snack on popcorn treats as you wrap gifts, pipe frosting onto Christmas cookies with your favorite Lacey Chabert or Danica McKellar film on in the background, and bake up a storm for your next party. Have a lovely Christmas with the perfect companion cookbook to the most wonderful time of year. You’ll find yourself cozying up to your most cherished films with delectable recipes from this very special cookbook!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Marsh and Daughter Casebook, Volume 2 *




  








This omnibus brings together four novels, books 5–8, from Amy Myers’ very popular ‘Marsh and Daughter’ series.

The first novel to feature is Murder in the Mist, in whichex-cop Peter Marsh and his daughter Georgia find themselves in a neglected garden, where blue love-in-a-mist flowers are fighting for survival amongst the overgrown weeds. It ceases to seem so idyllic when they discover that in 1949, Alwyn Field, one of the Fernbourne Five, hanged himself from one of its trees...

Murder Takes the Stage is the next story, and Peter and Georgia Marsh are in the Kentish seaside resort of Broadstairs, on the trail of Georgia’s missing brother Rick, when they come across the strange tale of a haunted fish and chip shop. Tom, the ‘ghost’, was one of the Three Joeys, a clown trio who worked on the pier in the 1950s. Tom was accused of the murder of his beautiful wife and apparently committed suicide – though his sweetheart, now seventy-four years old, has never given up hope of finding him again.

Book 7 in the series is Murder on the Old Road. When Georgia and Peter Marsh encounter a group of oddly-dressed ‘pilgrims’ about to set out along the Old Road to Canterbury, it is clear that more is at stake than the play the Chillingham Drama Group is shortly to perform.

The collection concludes with Murder in Abbott’s Folly, in which curiosity about a murder draws father-and-daughter team Peter and Georgia Marsh to attend a summer gala in honour of Jane Austen at Stourdens, a fast-decaying Georgian mansion in Kent. But instead of enjoying a literary-themed day out, they are thrust into a tense situation rapidly approaching boiling point...

This omnibus makes ideal reading for all who enjoy cosy English crime novels in the Christie tradition. Perfect for curling up by the fire on a winter’s evening or long hours relaxing on a beach in the summer, it will delight Myers’ many fans and no doubt gain her many more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Star of Mystery (A Luke and Bandit cozy mystery Book 3) *




  








When a romantic Christmas movie starts filming in Crystal Falls, no one thought murder was part of the script.

A motion picture company chooses Crystal Falls as the setting for their romantic Christmas movie but when a crew member is murdered and the star of the film is poisoned, Luke and Bandit rush in to solve another mystery in their small hometown.

Deadly “accidents” start to plague the production and sightings of an off-balance celebrity stalker sets everyone on edge. Luke searches for clues with help from the telepathic link he shares with his dog Bandit, his cop crush Brooke, and his misfit team of private investigators. His amateur sleuthing brings him closer to the truth but the more he unravels the mystery, the more he ends up in the crosshairs of the murderer.

Can Luke and Bandit stop the killer before everything fades to black?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Strange Medicine: Dr. Maxwell Thornton Murder Mysteries *




  








Dr. Thornton isn't a murderer. He's just a grump with a body in his pool.

Maxwell Thornton isn’t really a people person, but that never mattered to him because he’d lived for his career. After losing a patient during an operation, he’s shaken and afraid to pick up the scalpel again. He resigns his position in the city and takes a job as sole GP in the isolated town of Rainy Dale, Texas, population 1001.

Rainy Dale is populated with eccentrics who test his patience and seem to think he’s not only there to treat their illnesses, but that he’s also there to hold their hand and be their therapist. When one of his most annoying patients ends up dead and floating in Maxwell’s pool, he has some explaining to do to the local sheriff.

Sheriff Royce Callum is intelligent, determined and more attracted to the new doctor than he would like. He can’t imagine Maxwell is a murderer, but he also can’t exactly ignore a corpse in the sexy doctor’s pool.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Snaggle Tooth: A Patrick Flint Novel*




  








An up-all-night 1970s Wyoming mystery from USA Today bestselling author Pamela Fagan Hutchins.

When a plane crashes at the base of Black Tooth Mountain during a wicked summer storm, Patrick Flint’s moral compass leads him away from a trail ride with his family and to the wreckage in a search for survivors. But what he finds may teach him that not everything is what it seems, and not every life is worth saving.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Cold Blue Blood: A Berger and Mitry Mystery (Berger and Mitry Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Mitch Berger, a top film critic with a major New York newspaper at a surprisingly young age, has become almost a recluse since his wife died one year ago. He spends his time secluded in his apartment or in the dark recesses of a screening room. Although he continues to dazzle moviegoers and the film elite with his criticisms, his editor and good friend is alarmed about him. As a scheme to pull him out of the doldrums of his grief, she gives him a non-film assignment - to do a color story on the wealthy and social homeowners on Connecticut's Gold Coast. It takes some doing, but in the end Mitch agrees.

He is fortunate to find a cottage to rent on Big Sister, the absolute top-of-the-line private island outside the town of Dorset. His landlady, Dolly, is pleasant and friendly, but some of the other inhabitants of this small piece of land, although too well bred to come right out and say it, are not happy to have Mitch, born of parents only one generation away from Eastern Europe and raised on the city's pavements, arrive in their back yard. But Dolly, whose husband has recently left her, needs the money, and at least she is more than gracious.

The discovery of a body during a bout of optimistic gardening in Dolly's back yard brings on the other main player - Lieutenant Desiree Mitry, one of only three women on the Connecticut State Police major crimes squad, the youngest of the three, and the only black. A dedicated officer, she is the terror of everyone who doesn't really want to give a home to one of her stray cats. She is, as well, a closet artist and a complicated and beautiful woman, and she intrigues Mitch from the start...in David Handler's The Cold Blue Blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Guards: A Jack Taylor Novel (Jack Taylor series Book 1) *




  








Still stinging from his unceremonious ouster from the Garda Síochána—the Guards, Ireland's police force—and staring at the world through the smoky bottom of his beer mug, Jack Taylor is stuck in Galway with nothing to look forward to. In his sober moments Jack aspires to become Ireland's best private investigator, not to mention its first—Irish history, full of betrayal and espionage, discourages any profession so closely related to informing. But in truth Jack is teetering on the brink of his life's sharpest edges, his memories of the past cutting deep into his soul and his prospects for the future nonexistent.

Nonexistent, that is, until a dazzling woman walks into the bar with a strange request and a rumor about Jack's talent for finding things. Odds are he won't be able to climb off his barstool long enough to get involved with his radiant new client, but when he surprises himself by getting hired, Jack has little idea of what he's getting into.

Stark, violent, sharp, and funny, The Guards is an exceptional novel, one that leaves you stunned and breathless, flipping back to the beginning in a mad dash to find Jack Taylor and enter his world all over again. It's an unforgettable story that's gritty, absorbing, and saturated with the rough-edged rhythms of the Galway streets. Praised by authors and critics around the globe, The Guards heralds the arrival of an essential new novelist in contemporary crime fiction.

Ken Bruen's The Guards is a 2004 Edgar Award Nominee for Best Novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Usual Santas: A Collection of Soho Crime Christmas Capers *




  








Finally: the perfect stocking stuffer for the crime fiction lover in your life! With a foreword by CWA Diamond Award-winner Peter Lovesey, these eighteen delightful holiday stories by your favorite Soho Crime authors contain laughs, murders, and plenty more.

This captivating collection, which features bestselling and award-winning authors, contains laughs aplenty, the most hardboiled of holiday noir, and heartwarming reminders of the spirit of the season.

Nine mall Santas must find the imposter among them. An elderly lady seeks peace from her murderously loud neighbors at Christmastime. A young woman receives a mysterious invitation to Christmas dinner with a stranger. Niccolò Machiavelli sets out to save an Italian city. Sherlock Holmes’s one-time nemesis Irene Adler finds herself in an unexpected tangle in Paris while on a routine espionage assignment. Jane Austen searches for the Dowager Duchess of Wilborough’s stolen diamonds. These and other adventures in this delectable volume will whisk readers away to Christmases around the globe, from a Korean War POW camp to a Copenhagen refugee squat, from a palatial hotel in 1920s Bombay to a crumbling mansion in Havana.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*FOLLOWING YOU: Suspenseful page turner with surprising ending *




  








A chilling new thriller from NEW YORK TIMES bestselling author of THE MEMORY BOX.

“FOLLOWING YOU is a raw, unflinching story about obsession . . . Guaranteed to shock.” —Samantha Downing, bestselling author of My Lovely Wife and For Your Own Good

A missing body.
A dead body.
A somebody.
A nobody.

It's New Year's Eve in Southern California, and Shae Wilmont, the adored celebrity host of IShop is eager to reclaim her life. Her stalker's been caught. But en route to a party, a bizarre encounter lands her in the wrong place at the wrong time.

Only one person knows where she ends up. It's where no one can find her.

The lives of three strangers collide in this dark psychological thriller. Honey, a hardworking waitress at the local diner, is a trouble magnet. Her flair for making bad decisions—mostly to protect others—has ignited a ticking time bomb. Creepy Lawrence, an arrogant Detective Bureau fast-tracker with a fetish for latex gloves and a perverse obsession with Shae, becomes fixated on solving this high-profile missing person's case. And Shae, with millions of fake friends but barely a real one. Though her stunned fans rally on social media to piece together clues, the charismatic Shae they know, off camera is an enigma—fiercely private and strangely insecure. When the investigation exposes startling personal secrets, the paradox of Shae begins to unravel.

Time is running out. But the only way to find Shae, is for someone to discover who she really is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stagecoach: A Western Story *




  








Unlikely hero Sammy Gregg has never met a challenge he won’t face head on, but he hasn’t met outlaw Chester Furness!

Born in Brooklyn, Sammy Gregg is small in stature and naive to the ways of the world, yet headstrong and resolute to save enough money to marry Susie Mitchell. Gregg calculates that he needs $15‚000 and figures he can earn enough in six months out west. Although he is a small man who knows nothing of fighting‚ guns‚ or horses‚ he takes his $5‚000 in savings and heads west‚ arriving in Munson‚ a tough, lawless town.

With his unwavering determination, Gregg finds a few good-paying jobs, but every time he runs up against Chester Furness, a fellow newcomer to Munson. But unlike Gregg, Furness runs a gang that steals horses, robs stagecoaches, and makes life hard for Sammy Gregg.

To make good on his word and return to New York with enough savings to start a new life with Susie‚ Gregg will have to face off against Furness, put an end to his raids, and rid Munson of his gang of outlaws for good. But some things are easier said than done . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Joe Dillard Series Box Set, Part 1: Books 1-4 (The Joe Dillard Box Sets)*




  








"Pratt's richly developed characters are vivid and believable, especially the strong Southern women who fight their male-dominated culture from behind a facade of vulnerability."-Publisher's Weekly

Books one through four in Scott Pratt's iconic Joe Dillard series are offered in a box set.

An Innocent Client: In this bestselling debut, criminal defense lawyer Joe Dillard has become jaded over the years as he's tried to balance his career against his conscience. Savvy but cynical, Dillard wants to quit doing criminal defense, but he can't resist the chance to represent someone who might actually be innocent. His drug-addicted sister has just been released from prison and his mother is succumbing to Alzheimer's, but Dillard's commitment to the case never wavers despite the personal troubles and professional demands that threaten to destroy him.

In Good Faith: In the second book of the iconic Joe Dillard series, it's up to newly-minted prosecutor Joe Dillard to convict Satan-worshipping teens accused of committing heinous crimes. A former defense attorney who spent way too much time defending people he knew were guilty, Joe is determined to win this case to atone for his past. But an evil young woman named Natasha is responsible for the slayings and Joe knows it. Natasha is walking around free because the two boys who have been arrested are too terrified to implicate her. Now Joe must risk everything -- including his family's safety and his own life -- to bring an evil murderer to justice.

Injustice For All: In the third book of the best-selling Joe Dillard series, Dillard finds himself in the middle of two volatile mysteries. The primary suspect in a local judge's murder is Dillard's son's best friend, and Dillard's wife may have destroyed evidence. Meanwhile, a missing girl turns out to be a mystery far deeper than anyone imagined...

Reasonable Fear: In the fourth installment of the best-selling Joe Dillard series, Dillard has become the district attorney in Northeast Tennessee. He becomes heavily involved in a local murder investigation with Sheriff Leon Bates and soon realizes that he is up against an enemy that he has never before encountered -- someone so rich and so powerful that the course of justice could be altered by money and political influence. But when bodies start showing up in his driveway and his family is threatened with termination, Dillard must ask himself how far he's willing to go. His life, and the lives of his family, depend on the answer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Radiant Angel (John Corey Book 7)*




  








Prescient and chilling, DeMille's #1 New York Times bestselling novel takes us into the heart of a new Cold War with a clock-ticking plot that has Manhattan in its crosshairs.

After a showdown with the notorious Yemeni terrorist known as The Panther, John Corey has left the Anti-Terrorist Task Force and returned home to New York City, taking a job with the Diplomatic Surveillance Group. Although Corey's new assignment with the DSG-surveilling Russian diplomats working at the U.N. Mission-is thought to be "a quiet end," he is more than happy to be out from under the thumb of the FBI and free from the bureaucracy of office life.

But Corey realizes something the U.S. government doesn't: The all-too-real threat of a newly resurgent Russia.

When Vasily Petrov, a colonel in the Russian Foreign Intelligence Service posing as a diplomat with the Russian U.N. Mission, mysteriously disappears from a Russian oligarch's party in Southampton, it's up to Corey to track him down. What are the Russians up to and why? Is there a possible nuclear threat, a so-called radiant angel? Will Corey find Petrov and put a stop to whatever he has planned before it's too late? Or will Corey finally be outrun and outsmarted, with America facing the prospect of a crippling attack unlike anything it's ever seen before?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hell Is Too Crowded *




  








An engineer is caught in a lethal trap after he follows a beautiful woman home in this thriller from the New York Times–bestselling author of The Midnight Bell.

Matthew Brady was just out for a good time. After a long dry spell working in the deserts of Kuwait, the young engineer was ready to let loose in merry old London. So when a beautiful young woman drifts out of the fog and asks him to accompany her to her apartment, it seems like a dream come true for the happily muddled American.

His drunken dream soon becomes a waking nightmare when he comes to with the mysterious woman dead on the floor, the police ready to pin a murder on him, and absolutely no memory of what happened.

Running for his life, Brady knows his only chance for freedom is to clear his name. But to do so he will have to descend into the twisted London underworld, where money isn’t the only currency, death is a final payment, and the man behind the set-up is waiting with a bullet just for him.

From the international bestselling author of The Eagle Has Landed and the Sean Dillon series, this twisting mystery will keep you racing to the last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Riddle (A James Acton Thriller, Book #11) (James Acton Thrillers)*




  








FROM USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY

THE RUSSIAN PRIME MINISTER HAS BEEN ASSASSINATED.
THE WORLD STANDS ON THE BRINK OF WAR.

Russia accuses the United States of assassinating their Prime Minister in Hanoi, naming Delta Force member Sergeant Carl “Niner” Sung as the assassin.

Archaeology Professors James Acton and Laura Palmer, witnesses to the murder, know the truth, and as the Russians and Vietnamese attempt to use the situation to their advantage on the international stage, the husband and wife duo attempt to find proof that their friend is innocent.

It is a desperate race against time as the innocent involved are hunted down without mercy. Facing impossible odds in a country where they have no friends and no hope of rescue, they stand alone.

From award-winning USA Today and million-copy bestselling author J. Robert Kennedy, The Riddle is a heart pounding thrill ride spanning two millennia that pits the professors, along with members of the Delta Force’s Bravo Team, against the might of the Vietnamese military and the political machinations of the Kremlin itself. If you enjoy fast-paced adventures in the style of Dan Brown, Clive Cussler, and James Rollins, then you’ll love this action-packed tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Reaper (The Phoenix Chronicles Book 2) *




  








Sometimes your worst enemy is the one closest to you.

When three CIA assets embedded in foreign drug cartels go missing, The Magnum Group is enlisted to investigate the source of a potential leak — a U.S. ambassador with close ties to the president.

However, black ops agent Brady Hawk and the team discover that there’s a much larger problem looming as more key American assets continue to go missing. The intelligence agency is being dismantled from within by an assassin.

As Hawk and the team zero in on the source, they uncover a secret about a top government official and a conspiracy that threatens to weaken the U.S. in the face of a mounting tensions with Russia. And with Hawk unable to trust anyone, he must hunt down the assassin before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Easy Money: A Joe Beck Thriller *




  








An unlicensed outlaw private eye hunts a wanted man for the bounty on his head.

Unlicensed outlaw private eye Joe Beck is in a snowy Detroit, Michigan, hot on the trail of a murderous drug dealer wanted by the U.S. Marshals. He witnesses an unrelated murder on a deserted main street and deals with it in the way he does best.

But his actions don't go unnoticed.

A woman witnesses what he does. A pressing problem weighing heavily on her mind and seeing him as the only viable solution, she approaches him on the street and makes him an offer he can't refuse.

What's the offer? What does it involve? What will Joe Beck be thrust head-first into?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Two Steps Forward: A Titus Ray Thriller (Titus Ray Thrillers Book 6)*




  








CIA operative Titus Ray expects the unexpected.
Just not this time. Just not this way. Just not on his honeymoon.

An unexpected encounter in Morocco . . .

Titus and Nikki begin their new life together in a church ceremony in Norman, Oklahoma and immediately fly to Marrakesh, Morocco for their honeymoon. Then, the unexpected happens, and Titus has an encounter with Jihadi terrorist Baran Asan.

An unexpected discovery in Israel . . .

Cutting their honeymoon short, Titus and Nikki head over to Israel to search for their foster child’s grandmother, but then an unexpected discovery leads to a second sighting of Baran Asan and reveals disturbing news about a planned assassination in Iraq.

An unexpected assassination in Iraq . . .

With time running out, the Agency sends Titus to Baghdad to prevent the assassination of the Iraqi Prime Minister. But is he really the assassin’s target? Could it be someone else?

Book VI in the Titus Ray Thriller Series is a spellbinding adventure of the unexpected, where Titus learns to rely on his fledgling faith, confront his past failures, and embrace a new life with Nikki Saxon Ray.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*SAS: Fortress *




  








CONTINUE THE ACTION FROM MAJOR MOTION PICTURE SAS: RED NOTICE WITH BOOK 2 OF THE THRILLING SERIES FROM BEST-SELLING AUTHOR ANDY MCNAB

Tom Buckingham has blood on his hands.

Neck deep in trouble for taking down a renegade Afghan soldier, he’s sent back home—angry, betrayed and out of work.

But with riots and rebellion spreading like wild fire on the streets of Britain, Tom’s unique skills are soon noticed by a charismatic billionaire with a questionable agenda.

Buckingham finds himself thrown back into the covert world of intelligence where a play for power is underway. He’ll have to decide where his loyalties lie if he’s to intervene in a series of events that will threaten the whole nation.

Time is running out and lives are at stake; is there anyone Tom Buckingham can trust?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Code Breaker: Jennifer Doudna, Gene Editing, and the Future of the Human Race *




  








A Best Book of 2021 by Bloomberg BusinessWeek, Time, and The Washington Post

The bestselling author of Leonardo da Vinci and Steve Jobs returns with a “compelling” (The Washington Post) account of how Nobel Prize winner Jennifer Doudna and her colleagues launched a revolution that will allow us to cure diseases, fend off viruses, and have healthier babies.

When Jennifer Doudna was in sixth grade, she came home one day to find that her dad had left a paperback titled The Double Helix on her bed. She put it aside, thinking it was one of those detective tales she loved. When she read it on a rainy Saturday, she discovered she was right, in a way. As she sped through the pages, she became enthralled by the intense drama behind the competition to discover the code of life. Even though her high school counselor told her girls didn’t become scientists, she decided she would.

Driven by a passion to understand how nature works and to turn discoveries into inventions, she would help to make what the book’s author, James Watson, told her was the most important biological advance since his codiscovery of the structure of DNA. She and her collaborators turned a curiosity of nature into an invention that will transform the human race: an easy-to-use tool that can edit DNA. Known as CRISPR, it opened a brave new world of medical miracles and moral questions.

The development of CRISPR and the race to create vaccines for coronavirus will hasten our transition to the next great innovation revolution. The past half-century has been a digital age, based on the microchip, computer, and internet. Now we are entering a life-science revolution. Children who study digital coding will be joined by those who study genetic code.

Should we use our new evolution-hacking powers to make us less susceptible to viruses? What a wonderful boon that would be! And what about preventing depression? Hmmm…Should we allow parents, if they can afford it, to enhance the height or muscles or IQ of their kids?

After helping to discover CRISPR, Doudna became a leader in wrestling with these moral issues and, with her collaborator Emmanuelle Charpentier, won the Nobel Prize in 2020. Her story is an “enthralling detective story” (Oprah Daily) that involves the most profound wonders of nature, from the origins of life to the future of our species.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Gentlemen of Uncertain Fortune: How Younger Sons Made Their Way in Jane Austen's England *




  








A portrait of Jane Austen’s England told through the career paths of younger sons—men of good family but small fortune

In Regency England the eldest son usually inherited almost everything while his younger brothers, left with little inheritance, had to make a crucial decision: what should they do to make an independent living? Rory Muir weaves together the stories of many obscure and well-known young men, shedding light on an overlooked aspect of Regency society. This is the first scholarly yet accessible exploration of the lifestyle and prospects of these younger sons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Georgia POW Camps in World War II (Military) *




  








Explore the daily lives and the history of German and Italian POWs in WWII in camps in Georgia and their impact on the Peach State.

During World War II, many Georgians witnessed the enemy in their backyards. More than twelve thousand German and Italian prisoners captured in far-off battlefields were sent to POW camps in Georgia. With large base camps located from Camp Wheeler in Macon and Camp Stewart in Savannah to smaller camps throughout the state, prisoner re-education and work programs evoked different reactions to the enemy. There was even a POW work detail of forty German soldiers at Augusta National Golf Course, which was changed from a temporary cow pasture to the splendid golf course we know today. Join author and historian Dr. Kathryn Roe Coker and coauthor Jason Wetzel as they explore the daily lives of POWs in Georgia and the lasting impact they had on the Peach State.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/01/22.

Currently $5.

*A Machine Gunner's War: From Normandy to Victory with the 1st Infantry Division in World War II*




  








The vivid account of a young machine gunner’s war with the Big Red One, from D-Day through the Hurtgen Forest, the Battle of the Bulge, Remagen to the Wehrmacht’s last stand in the mountains of Germany.

Ernest “Andy” Andrews began his training as a machine gunner at Fort McClellan in Alabama in July 1943. In early 1944, he arrived in the UK for further training before D-Day. Andy’s company, part of the 1st Infantry Division, departed England on the evening of June 5 on the USS Henrico. Due to a problem with his landing craft, Andy only reached Omaha Beach on the early evening of June 6, but still had a harrowing experience. Fighting in Normandy, Andy was nicked by a bullet and evacuated to England in late July when the wound became infected, before returning to participate in the Normandy breakout. Following the race across France in late August, Andy participated in the rout of several retreating German units near Mons, Belgium, and his outfit approached Aachen in mid-September. For a month, Andy's squad defended a bunker position in the Siegfried Line against repeated German attacks, then after Aachen surrendered, the unit fought its way through the Hurtgen Forest to take Hill 232. Early on the morning of November 19, Andy engaged in his toughest battle of the war as the Germans attempted to retake Hill 232. Andy was wounded in the shoulder.

After surgery and a month convalescence he rejoined H Company in time to fight in the Battle of the Bulge. His unit then participated in the fast-moving Roer to the Rhine campaign, then the battle to expand the Remagen bridgehead. Breaking out from the Remagen bridgehead, Andy's squad stumbled on a German tank unit and Andy narrowly escaped getting killed. Following a rapid advance up to the Paderborn area, Andy's unit races to Germany's Harz Mountains, where the Wehrmacht was trying to organize a last stand. Andy's outfit ends the war fighting in Czechoslovakia, where Andy witnesses the German surrender in early May. Following occupation duty, Andy returned to the States in October 1945. The war shaped Andy's postwar life in countless ways, and in 1994, Andy made the first of three return visits to the European battlefields where he had fought.

This vivid firsthand account takes the reader along from Normandy to victory with Andy and his machine-gun crew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/02/22.

Currently $2.

*Centers of Gravity (Frontlines Book 8 ) *




  








Stranded light-years from home, Major Andrew Grayson and his crew are on a desperate mission to discover the Lankies’ secrets. They can’t let what they’ve found die with them.

Nine hundred light-years from home, Major Andrew Grayson and the crew of NACS Washington are marooned in a sunless system with limited water, reactor fuel, and food. The last hope for survival is to go where nothing human has gone before.

After embarking on a scouting mission to the only moon with surface signs of life, Andrew and his special tactics team make two startling discoveries. One is a dream: a form of protein and plant life that could save the starving humans in the rogue system. The second is a nightmare: this harvested rock is infested with Lankies. Far from the seemingly mindless aggressors Andrew has battled for years, these show a terrifying awareness, and they have surprising secrets of their own hidden away in the darkness.

When the Lankies sense an uninvited presence in their world, Andrew’s operation becomes an expedition to hell. The odds against his small crew are stacked high. Of all the mysteries of space, how to escape with their lives is the greatest unknown of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Contest of Principles (Star Trek: The Original Series) *




  








An epic new Star Trek saga by New York Times bestselling author Greg Cox set during the original five-year mission!

The planet Vok is holding its first free elections after years of oppressive military rule. Captain James T. Kirk and the crew of the Starship Enterprise have been dispatched by Starfleet to serve as impartial observers, but remaining neutral proves a challenge, as Kirk confronts a tangled web of scandal, conspiracy, and assassination plots—with the stability of an entire sector at stake.

To make matters worse, Dr. Leonard McCoy has vanished while on a mission of mercy to Braco, a nearby planet only a system away. With Kirk unable to abandon his vital mission on Vok to hunt for his friend, it’s up to First Officer Spock and Christine Chapel to lead a team in search of the missing doctor, even if it means risking whatever fate befell McCoy.

Unknown to his friends and crewmates, however, McCoy has been spirited away to another world, Ozalor, where he’s expected to find a cure for a mysterious ailment plaguing a member of the planet’s ruling family. Torn between his Hippocratic oath and his desire to escape, McCoy finds himself at the center of deadly palace intrigues—and a struggle for power that may ultimately consume all three worlds!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Knife of Dreams: Book Eleven of 'The Wheel of Time' *




  








The Wheel of Time is now an original series on Prime Video, starring Rosamund Pike as Moiraine!

In Knife of Dreams, the eleventh novel in Robert Jordan’s #1 New York Times bestselling epic fantasy series, The Wheel of Time®, Tarmon Gai'don, the Last Battle, is upon Rand al'Thor—and now the Dragon Reborn must confront the Dark One as humanity's only hope.

The dead are walking, men die impossible deaths, and it seems as though reality itself has become unstable…

Abandoning Rand’s war against the Dark One, Perrin Aybara has made his own truce with the Seanchan in his obsessive quest to save his wife Faile from the Shaido and destroy their mutual enemies. To achieve victory, Perrin must render the Shaido Wise One channelers in Malden powerless. But even as he puts his desperate plan into action, Masema Dagar, the Prophet of the Dragon, moves against him.

Traveling with circus performers through Seanchan-controlled Altara, Mat Cauthon attempts to court Tuon, the Daughter of the Nine Moons, to complete their fateful prophesized marriage. Despite being surrounded by Seanchan seeking to kill her, Mat’s intended leads him on a merry chase while he wages guerrilla warfare to protect her.

Knowing he cannot defeat the Dark One while at war with the Seanchan, Rand brokers for a truce with the Daughter of the Nine Moons. Unaware of Tuon’s actual location, the Dragon Reborn walks into a trap set by the Forsaken Semirhage, who possesses knowledge about his powers that will either shatter or steel his resolve in the forthcoming conflict.

Since its debut in 1990, The Wheel of Time® by Robert Jordan has captivated millions of readers around the globe with its scope, originality, and compelling characters. The last six books in series were all instant #1 New York Times bestsellers, and The Eye of the World was named one of America's best-loved novels by PBS's The Great American Read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Serpent: A Deep Sea Thriller *




  








Some things are meant to remain in the past.

Dr. Hugh Meyer believed he had created the ultimate miracle. Using the DNA of ancient creatures preserved in the Arctic, he had genetically engineered one of the most remarkable species of sea creature to ever exist: Serpentem Vectem Cel—Serpent Eel. Believed to possess the cure for countless diseases, the creature holds great promise for the medical community.

All goes awry when the beast escapes containment. With a rapid growth rate and remarkable physical evolution, the beast travels to the coastal town of Spiral Bay. There, the creature designed to save human life instead starts taking it.

Fishing vessels are found wrecked, paddleboaters mysteriously disappear, and large whales turn up dead. Realizing his creation has become Mankind’s worst nightmare, Hugh Meyer must join forces with the local police chief, a skillful mechanic, and a rich reality show star to bring the Serpent’s rampage to a dead halt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*How to Be a Dictator: An Irreverent Guide *




  








A Tongue-in-Cheek Guide to Becoming a Dictator, Based on the Outrageous, Scandalous, and Excessive Behavior of Dictators Past and Present

Who hasn’t dreamed of one day ruling your own country? Along with great power comes unlimited influence, control, admiration, and often wealth. How to Be a Dictator will teach you the tricks of the trade—how to rise to the top and stay in power, and how to enjoy the fruits of your excellence.

Featuring examples from the most successful leaders and regimes in the business, including Kim Jong Il, Robert Mugabe, Muammar Gaddafi, Nicolae Ceausescu, François “Papa Doc” Duvalier, and many others, this handy guide offers ten easy lessons on becoming and acting like a dictator from how to rig an election and create your own personality cult to the dos and don’ts of dictator fashion. Other topics include: how to become wealthy and spend your fortune, sleeping around, expressing your literary genius, and how to avoid being toppled, exiled, and or meeting any other dismal end. Combining black humor with political insights, How to Be a Dictator is peppered with horrifying and hilarious stories from some of the most eccentric modern world leaders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Snake Eyes: Murder in A Southern Town *




  






By 1966, Hot Springs, Arkansas wasn’t your typical sleepy little Southern town. Once a favorite destination for mobsters like Al Capone and Lucky Luciano, illegal activities continued to lure out-of-state gamblers, flim-flam men, and high rollers to its racetracks, clubs, and bordellos. Still, the town was shaken to its core after a girl was found dead on a nearby ranch. The ranch owner claimed it was an accident. Then the rancher was found to be the killer of another woman – his fourth wife.

The story begins when 13-year-old Cathie Ward was found dead after horseback riding at Blacksnake Ranch on the outskirts of Hot Springs, Arkansas. Frank Davis, the owner of the ranch, tells authorities Cathie’s death is an accident. He claims her foot caught in a stirrup and she was dragged to her death despite his pursuit of the runaway horse. People who know the 42-year-old skilled horseman don’t believe his story, and soon rumors of her rape and murder begin swirling around town.

The rumors reach a crescendo after Davis viciously guns down his fourth wife and mother-in-law in broad daylight outside of a laundromat. Davis is arrested and charged with first-degree murder. Soon after, Hot Springs authorities re-open the investigation into Cathie Ward’s death.

Snake Eyes is the first book to examine this decades-old murder and cover-up, and the only in-depth account of the man who would become the town’s most notorious villain. Featuring personal interviews, crime scene records, court documents, and Davis’ own prison files, author and lifelong Hot Springs resident Bitty Martin reveals the true story for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Hitwoman and the Family Jewels (Confessions of a Slightly Neurotic Hitwoman Book 4) *




  








How do you say “no” to a mob boss?

When bumbling hitwoman Maggie Lee is asked by her mob boss employer to kill a cop, she wants to say no.

When her sexy murder mentor, Patrick Mulligan tells her the cop in question is a guy she once dated, she REALLY wants to refuse.

But when her former date, Paul Kowalski tries to kill her, she changes her tune to “Hell, yes!”

Maggie and Patrick grow closer as they scramble to figure out what it is that Kowalski is looking for and what it has to do with her prison escapee father.

Maggie’s search is hampered by the presence of US Marshals hunting her father and her crazier-than-usual family.

Along with her snarky talking lizard, grammatically-challenged Doberman, and a pissy cat, she races to solve the mystery and protect her family. But nothing in Maggie’s life ever goes as planned….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*THE HITWOMAN AND THE NEUROTIC WITNESS: A Comical Crime Caper *




  







When her apartment building is blown to smithereens, bumbling hitwoman Maggie Lee is forced to move back into the Bed & Breakfast she grew up in. Living with her three meddling aunts is bad enough, but it just so happens that the B&B is also occupied by a U.S. Marshal, an FBI agent, her old friend Zeke who’s on a mysterious mission, and a woman who claims she can see dead people. These aren’t the kinds of roomies Maggie wants to spend time with, considering that in order to pay for her niece’s medical care she supplements her income by killing people. Maggie avoids arrest and deals with a crazier-than-usual home life while trying to track down exactly who is blowing up the holdings of various crime families. To make matters worse, she’s walking a precarious tightrope between keeping her mobster bosses happy and protecting her murder mentor (and almost lover) Patrick Mulligan. Aided by the warped predictions of her semi-psychic friend, her sarcastic, demanding, talking lizard and an always ravenous, dyslexic Doberman, Maggie juggles keeping secrets, unraveling riddles and protecting those she loves. Can she do it all? Or will she suffer yet another unspeakable loss?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The People Next Door *




  






Her new house has a mysterious past—and her new life in the English countryside is about to take a dark turn . . .

When Ellie and Ash move into a beautiful old house in rural Norfolk, England, they believe they’ve found their perfect home. Intrigued by the people next door, Ellie befriends shy but sweet Benjamin, and as time goes by, becomes ever more curious about his elusive sister, Virginia.

But when she discovers that her new home has a darker past and that Ash has been keeping secrets, what she thought was a perfect life in the countryside begins to unravel. Is her best friend to be trusted, are the new neighbours all that they really seem, and why is her new puppy so obsessed with the cellar? Most worrying of all is the mystery of what happened to the former occupants of the house.

When Ash goes away on business and strange things begin to happen, Ellie’s paranoia goes into overdrive. But are these all coincidences—or is she really in danger?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Man With One of Those Faces (The Dublin Trilogy Book 1) *




  








The first time somebody tried to kill him was an accident. 

The second time was deliberate. 

Now Paul Mulchrone finds himself on the run with nobody to turn to except a nurse who has read one-too-many crime novels and a renegade copper with a penchant for violence. Together they must solve one of the most notorious crimes in Irish history . . . 

. . . or else they’ll be history. 

A Man With One of Those Faces is the first book in Caimh McDonnell's Dublin Trilogy, which melds fast-paced action with a distinctly Irish acerbic wit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hammer of Rome: (Gaius Valerius Verrens 9)*




  








IN THE FAR NORTH, GAIUS VALERIUS VERRENS' DESTINY AWAITS...

AD 80: Gaius Valerius Verrens is back where he belongs, at the head of a legion. But this is no ordinary legion. His command is the 'unlucky' Ninth, tainted by four decades of ill fortune and poor leadership. A unit regarded as expendable by his superior, Gnaeus Julius Agricola...

Yet all that can be swept aside by a single moment of glory, and the invasion of the north of the province provides the perfect opportunity. Valerius leads his men to a devastating victory against the Brigantes, infuriating Agricola... Soon, even greater honours beckon with the death of Emperor Vespasian and the succession of Valerius's friend, Titus.

All Valerius can do is forget the great prizes on offer, concentrate on defeating the savage tribes who lie in the path of the Ninth, and ignore Agricola's intrigues.

But watching his every move is another enemy - and this one is the most formidable enemy he has ever faced...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Phoenix Rising *




  








A female investment banker starts up a visionary airline, taking on Wall Street, the airline industry, and an international terrorist syndicate in this electrifying thriller from New York Times–bestselling author John J. Nance

The bed is so comfortable that Elizabeth Sterling sleeps through her alarm, high above the Pacific, reveling in the comforts of the most luxurious airliner ever built. It’s the flagship of the newly revived Pan Am, the most audacious experiment in aviation history. The airline’s backers believe they can redefine commercial air travel by providing luxury at forty thousand feet—and they need Sterling to get them off the ground.

A Wall Street titan with a love of flying, Sterling is up to the challenge. But when the venture comes under attack by its lenders, competitors, and a shadowy cabal of international terrorists, she needs more than a new business strategy. With help from chief pilot Brian Murphy and investigator Creighton MacRae, Sterling masterminds a risky plan to defeat the sinister forces that are sabotaging her new airline and threatening her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Diablo Mesa *




  







Two bodies. A dangerous secret. A terrifying force. The latest "excellent" novel in wildly popular series featuring archaeologist Nora Kelly and FBI Agent Corrie Swanson (Publishers Weekly). 

Lucas Tappan, a wealthy and eccentric billionaire and founder of Icarus Space Systems, approaches the Santa Fe Archaeological Institute with an outlandish proposal—to finance a careful, scientific excavation of the Roswell Incident site, where a UFO is alleged to have crashed in 1947. A skeptical Nora Kelly, to her great annoyance, is tasked with the job.

Nora's excavation immediately uncovers two murder victims buried at the site, faces and hands obliterated with acid to erase their identities. Special Agent Corrie Swanson is assigned to the case. As Nora’s excavation proceeds, uncovering things both bizarre and seemingly inexplicable, Corrie’s homicide investigation throws open a Pandora's box of espionage and violence, uncovering bloody traces of a powerful force that will stop at nothing to protect its secrets—and that threatens to engulf them all in an unimaginable fate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Darkest Day (Victor the Assassin Book 5) *




  








World-class assassin Victor finds himself under fire in the new thriller from bestselling author Tom Wood

HIT THE TARGET…

While carrying out a hit on a terrorist financier, Victor finds himself the target of an assassin who proves to be just as deadly as he is. Never one to let such a thing go, Victor sets about hunting down his attacker and those who sent her. She is Raven—a freelance assassin with a dark past and hidden agenda. If Victor wants to stay alive he must find out who Raven really is and what she is truly after.

…OR BECOME THE TARGET.

Does she really want him dead, or does someone else want them to kill each other? With the stakes growing higher by the minute—as a city-wide blackout plunges Manhattan into darkness—Victor and Raven must decide who is friend and who is foe before a deadly terrorist plot threatens to consume the city and them along with it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hour Game (King & Maxwell Series Book 2) *




  








A man accused of burglary seems innocent . . . but in this #1 New York Times bestseller, two ex-Secret Service agents quickly learn that nothing is more dangerous than the truth.

A woman is found murdered in the woods. It seems like a simple case but it soon escalates into a terrible nightmare. Someone is replicating the killing styles of the most infamous murderers of all time. No one knows this criminal's motives...or who will die next.

Two ex-Secret Service agents, Sean King and Michelle Maxwell, have been hired to defend a man's innocence in a burglary involving an aristocratic family. Then a series of secrets leads the partners right into the frantic hunt that is confounding even the FBI. Now King and Maxwell are playing the Hour Game, uncovering one horrifying revelation after another and putting their lives in danger. For the closer they get to the truth, the closer they get to the most shocking surprise of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*England's Witchcraft Trials *




  








By the author of Accused comes “an entertaining as well as illuminating” history of Britain’s most infamous witch hunts and trials (Magnolia Review).

With the echo of that chilling injunction, “Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live,” hundreds of people were accused and tried for witchcraft across England throughout the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries. With fear and suspicion rife, neighbor turned against neighbor, friend against friend, as women, men, and children alike were caught up in the deadly fervor that swept through villages. From the feared covens of Pendle Forest to the victims of the notorious and fanatical Witchfinder Generals Matthew Hopkins and John Stearns, so-called witches were suspected, accused, and dragged to trial to await judgement and face their inevitable and damnable fate.

In this “interesting, informative and insightful” book, historian Willow Winsham draws on a wealth of primary sources including trial transcripts, parish, and country records, and the often sensational—and highly prejudicial—pamphlets that were published after each trial. Her exhaustive research reveals just how frightening, violent, and terribly common the scourge really was, and explores the social conditions, class divisions, and religious mania that stoked its flames (All About History).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Saratoga: Turning Point of America's Revolutionary War *




  








Historian Richard M. Ketchum's Saratoga vividly details the turning point in America's Revolutionary War.

In the summer of 1777 (twelve months after the Declaration of Independence) the British launched an invasion from Canada under General John Burgoyne. It was the campaign that was supposed to the rebellion, but it resulted in a series of battles that changed America's history and that of the world. Stirring narrative history, skillfully told through the perspective of those who fought in the campaign, Saratoga brings to life as never before the inspiring story of Americans who did their utmost in what seemed a lost cause, achieving what proved to be the crucial victory of the Revolution.

A New York Times Notable Book, 1997
Winner of the Fraunces Tavern Museum Award, 1997


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Johnnie Johnson's 1942 Diary: The War Diary of the Spitfire Ace of Aces*




  








A unique insight into how fighter pilots lived, loved—and died—through the diary of the top-scoring RAF Ace who survived the Battle of Britain.

A one-time household name synonymous with the superlative Spitfire, Air Vice-Marshal “Johnnie” Johnson’s aerial combat successes of World War II inspired schoolboys for generations.

As a “lowly Pilot Officer,” Johnson learned his fighter pilot’s craft as a protégé of the legless Tangmere Wing Leader, Douglas Bader. After Bader was brought down over France and captured on 9 August 1941, Johnnie remained a member of 616 (South Yorkshire) Squadron.

By the beginning of 1942, when Johnnie’s diary begins, Fighter Command was pursuing an offensive policy during daylight hours, “reaching out” and taking the war to the Germans in France. It was also a period in which the Focke-Wulf Fw outclassed the Spitfire Mk.V. In Johnnie’s words, the Fw 190 “drove us back to the coast and, for the first time, pilots lost confidence in the Spitfire.” As well as his participation in Rhubarb and Circus sorties, Johnnie was also involved in Operation Jubilee on 19 August 1942.

In this diary, published here for the first time, we get a glimpse of the real Johnnie, and what it was really like to live and breathe air-fighting during one of the European air war’s most interesting years: 1942. Presented on a day-by-day basis, each of Johnnie’s entries is supported by an informative narrative written by the renowned aviation historian Dilip Sarkar, drawing upon official documents and his interviews and correspondence with the great man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/02/22.

Currently $2.

*Red November: Inside the Secret U.S.-Soviet Submarine War *




  







W. Craig Reed, a former navy diver and fast-attack submariner, provides a riveting portrayal of the secret underwater struggle between the US and the USSR in Red November. A spellbinding true-life adventure in the bestselling tradition of Blind Man’s Bluff, it reveals previously undisclosed details about the most dangerous, daring, and decorated missions of the Cold War, earning raves from New York Times bestselling authors David Morrell, who calls it, “palpably gripping,” and James Rollins, who says, “If Tom Clancy had turned The Hunt for Red October into a nonfiction thriller, Red November might be the result.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/03/22.

Currently $2.

*Birthright: The Book of Man *




  








The epic story of humanity writ large across the galaxy: “A tour de force . . . an award caliber novel . . . a profound contribution to science fiction” (Barry Malzberg, author of Beyond Apollo).

In the twenty-fifth century, settlements are established on Mars and the inner planets, but the stars are still light-years away, just a twinkle in humanity’s eyes. Hyperspace is a myth—until it’s not. A young scientist devises a theory for an engine that propels a ship at faster-than-light speed—and suddenly the galaxy is there for the taking.

It’s a story that’s been told before in the annals of human history. And here, Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author Mike Resnick has it all covered, from our first alien contact and the colonization of new planets to the exploitation of resources by miners and merchants and the politicians who pave the way. Here is humanity in all its glory, its rise and inevitable fall as power and oppression give way to defiance and anarchy. Ambitious in scope, Birthright shows that the nature of humans doesn’t change, just the size of the playing field . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Santiago: A Myth of the Far Future (The Santiago Saga) *




  








When you’re the most wanted man alive, your legend never dies. An adventure of interplanetary law and disorder from the multiple Hugo and Nebula Award-winning author.

Santiago is a legend, known far and wide across the galaxy as the greatest killer and thief alive. He’s the subject of songs, the faceless wanted poster on the wall, the bogeyman that parents name to scare their children into behaving. And he’s the target of every bounty hunter in the universe.

Sebastian Nightingale Cain has quite the reputation himself. Known as the Songbird, he’s a former revolutionary who has killed hundreds of criminals for the right price. But one has always eluded him: Santiago. Now, Cain has gotten a lead on the elusive outlaw, and it’s too hard to resist. In a race against a rival bounty hunter, Cain’s quest will take him to the far-flung Frontier planets, where he’ll encounter aliens and evangelists, journalists and cyborgs—all of whom have a stake in finding or protecting Santiago. But unraveling the threads of Santiago’s life might get Cain tangled up in something far bigger than he ever imagined . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Return of Santiago: A Myth of the Far Future (The Santiago Saga)*




  








There’s a new bard in the galaxy—and he’s looking for a hero. The Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author returns to the frontier that spawned a legend.

Danny Briggs is a simple yet conflicted thief. To successfully ply his trade, Briggs can’t draw attention to himself, but he longs to do something worth remembering. Luck is on his side when he hits the mother lode: discovering the original manuscript of the balladeer who wandered the spaceways a century ago, recording the adventures of larger-than-life heroes, villains, and misfits—including Santiago.

Briggs doesn’t want to sell the manuscript, he wants to add to it. All he needs is his century’s version of Santiago, a man who may be on the wrong side of the law, but the right side of justice. To find this protagonist, Briggs partners up with Santiago’s last descendant, a dancer named Waltzin’ Matilda. They comb through the universe’s good, bad, and ugly looking for a new folk hero to inspire the masses. It’s not easy, but Briggs is willing to pay the price—even though there’s one on his head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Widowmaker Unleashed (The Widowmaker Series)*




  








A bounty hunter has a legacy that he—and his clones—can’t escape in this explosive science fiction adventure from the Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author.

After more than a century in deep freeze, Jefferson Nighthawk is waking up from his sleep, finally cured of the disease that almost killed him. Now sixty-two years old, he’s ready for a new kind of life, one of peace and quiet. The former bounty hunter has made enough widows, not to mention clones, one of whom still roams the galaxy . . .

With his loyal trainer, Ito Kinoshita, by his side, Nighthawk looks for a place to settle down, to grow some flowers, and maybe even find a wife. What he isn’t expecting is to be hounded to the ends of the universe by the enemies his two clones have made and by bloodthirsty men out to make a reputation for themselves. Nighthawk and Kinoshita try to stay one step ahead of his pursuers, but when that doesn’t work, Nighthawk’s instincts take over—and the killing begins. There’s only one way to escape being the Widowmaker—and Nighthawk is just about desperate enough to try it . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sentenced to War*




  








2021 Dragon Award Nominee for Best Military Science Fiction

Sit in prison or join the military. The choice is yours.

Convicted of a minor traffic violation, Rev Pelletier is conscripted into the Perseus Union Marine Corps... for up to a thirty-year term of service. Anxious to get back to his civilian life and job, he opts for a shorter term as a Marine Raider, taking the fight to the enemy.

But with extremely high mortality rates, can he and his friends survive until their term of service is over?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Holidays in Heck: A Former War Correspondent Experiences Frightening Vacation Fun *




  








Humorous essays from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author on travel, late-life parenting, and other perils.

P. J. O’Rourke, hailed as “one of America’s most hilarious writers” by Time, is the author of the classic travelogue Holidays in Hell, in which he traversed the globe on a fun-finding mission to what were then some of the most desperate places on the planet, including Warsaw, Managua, and Belfast.

In Holidays in Heck, O’Rourke embarks on supposedly more comfortable and allegedly less dangerous travels—often with family in tow—which mostly leave him wishing he were under artillery fire again. The essays take O’Rourke on a whirlwind of adventures, from the National Mall in Washington to a family ski vacation (to the Aspen of the Midwest—Ohio—where the highest point of elevation is the six-foot ski instructor that his wife thinks is cute). He also experiences a harrowing horseback ride across the mountains of Kyrgyzstan. The result is a hilarious and often moving portrait of life in the fast lane—only this time as a husband and father.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Joy of Cooking: 2019 Edition Fully Revised and Updated *




  








In the nearly ninety years since Irma S. Rombauer self-published the first three thousand copies of Joy of Cooking in 1931, it has become the kitchen bible, with more than 20 million copies in print. This new edition of Joy has been thoroughly revised and expanded by Irma’s great-grandson John Becker and his wife, Megan Scott.

John and Megan developed more than six hundred new recipes for this edition, tested and tweaked thousands of classic recipes, and updated every section of every chapter to reflect the latest ingredients and techniques available to today’s home cooks. Their strategy for revising this edition was the same one Irma and Marion employed: Vet, research, and improve Joy’s coverage of legacy recipes while introducing new dishes, modern cooking techniques, and comprehensive information on ingredients now available at farmers’ markets and grocery stores.

You will find tried-and-true favorites like Banana Bread Cockaigne, Chocolate Chip Cookies, and Southern Corn Bread—all retested and faithfully improved—as well as new favorites like Chana Masala, Beef Rendang, Megan’s Seeded Olive Oil Granola, and Smoked Pork Shoulder. In addition to a thoroughly modernized vegetable chapter, there are many more vegan and vegetarian recipes, including Caramelized Tamarind Tempeh, Crispy Pan-Fried Tofu, Spicy Chickpea Soup, and Roasted Mushroom Burgers. Joy’s baking chapters now include gram weights for accuracy, along with a refreshed lineup of baked goods like Cannelés de Bordeaux, Rustic No-Knead Sourdough, Ciabatta, Chocolate-Walnut Babka, and Chicago-Style Deep-Dish Pizza, as well as gluten-free recipes for pizza dough and yeast breads.

A new chapter on streamlined cooking explains how to economize time, money, and ingredients and avoid waste. You will learn how to use a diverse array of ingredients, from amaranth to za’atar. New techniques include low-temperature and sous vide cooking, fermentation, and cooking with both traditional and electric pressure cookers. Barbecuing, smoking, and other outdoor cooking methods are covered in even greater detail.

This new edition of Joy is the perfect combination of classic recipes, new dishes, and indispensable reference information for today’s home cooks. Whether it is the only cookbook on your shelf or one of many, Joy is and has been the essential and trusted guide for home cooks for almost a century. This new edition continues that legacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*The Big Bang Theory: The Definitive, Inside Story of the Epic Hit Series *




  








AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

A USA TODAY BESTSELLER

"Talking with Jessica, I realized how easy it had been for me to kind of put all 12 years of my time on Big Bang Theory under one general umbrella, as it were. The questions she asked and the information she’d reveal to me from someone else she’d interviewed forced me into a frame of mind where each season - and sometimes each episode - became it’s own, separate entity again. . . Frankly, it turned into a version of therapy I hadn’t realized I’d needed and couldn’t have known how much I’d enjoy." —Jim Parsons

The definitive, behind-the-scenes look at the most popular sitcom of the last decade, The Big Bang Theory, packed with all-new, exclusive interviews with the producers and entire cast.

The Big Bang Theory is a television phenomenon. To the casual viewer, it’s a seemingly effortless comedy, with relatable characters tackling real-life issues, offering a kind of visual comfort food to its millions of dedicated fans. But the behind-the-scenes journey of the show from a failed pilot to a global sensation is a fascinating story that even the most die-hard fans don’t know in its entirety. 

THE BIG BANG THEORY: THE DEFINITIVE, INSIDE STORY OF THE EPIC HIT SERIES is a riveting, entertaining look at the sitcom sensation, with the blessing and participation of co-creators Chuck Lorre and Bill Prady, executive producers Steve Molaro and Steve Holland, as well as Johnny Galecki, Jim Parsons, Kaley Cuoco, Simon Helberg, Kunal Nayyar, Melissa Rauch, Mayim Bialik, and more. Glamour senior editor Jessica Radloff, who has written over 150 articles on the series (and even had a cameo in the finale!), gives readers an all-access pass to its intrepid producing and writing team and beloved cast. It’s a story of on-and-off screen romance told in hilarious and emotional detail, of casting choices that nearly changed everything (which even some of the actors didn’t know until now), of cast members bravely powering through personal tragedies, and when it came time to announce the 12th season would be its last, the complicated reasons why it was more difficult than anyone ever led on. Through hundreds of hours of interviews with the sitcom’s major players, Radloff dives into all this and much more. The book is the ultimate celebration of this once-in-a-generation show and a must-have for all fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Venom Doc: The Edgiest, Darkest, Strangest Natural History Memoir Ever *




  








Steve Irwin meets David Attenborough in this jaw-dropping account of studying the world’s most venomous creatures.

Venomologist Bryan Grieg Fry has one of the most dangerous jobs on earth: he works with its deadliest creatures. He’s been bitten by twenty-six venomous snakes, been stung by three stingrays, and survived a near-fatal scorpion sting while deep in the Amazon jungle. He’s received more than four hundred stitches and broken twenty-three bones, including breaking his back in three places, and had to learn how to walk again. But when you research only the venom you yourself have collected, the adventures—and danger—never stop.

Imagine a three-week-long first date in Siberia catching venomous water shrews with the daughter of a Russian war hero; a wedding attended by Eastern European prime ministers and their machine-gun-wielding bodyguards and snakes; or leading a team to Antarctica that results in the discovery of four new species of venomous octopi. Bryan’s discoveries have radically reshaped views on venom evolution and contributed to the creation of venom-based life-saving medications. In pursuit of venom, he has traveled the world collecting samples from Indonesia to Mexico, Germany, and Brazil. He’s encountered venomous creatures of all kinds, including the Malaysian king cobra, the Komodo dragon, and the funnel-web spider. Bryan recounts his lifelong passion for studying the world’s most venomous creatures in this outlandish, captivating memoir, where he and danger are never far apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*An Unfortunate Christmas Murder: A charming and festive British cosy mystery (The Dinner Lady Detectives Book 2) *




  








*‘Tis the season for gold, frankincense and murder…*
It’s winter in the small town of Dewstow, and Margery is preparing for her first Christmas as Summerview school’s kitchen manager. She’s supported by her wife, Clementine, and is trying to stay focused on the task at hand.

The pair are determined to stay out of the way of the Christmas concert planning that has gripped the rest of the staff. However, they are caught in the crossfire when the stage lights collapse at the first practice, killing Mrs Large, the music teacher.

Mrs Smith, the Head of Drama, is the prime suspect and is desperate for the Dinner Lady Detectives to clear her name. Mrs Smith is convinced that it’s sabotage by her rival, Mrs Blossom, the drama teacher at Ittonvale Secondary, but there’s evidence that points to her own misdeeds. Can Margery and Clementine trust their friend? And when things start to heat up in the kitchen, will they make it out in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Winter Witches of Holiday Haven Boxset Books 1-3: Rudie's Collection (Winter Witches of Holiday Haven: Rudie's Collection Book 1) *




  








*The complete Rudie Hollybrook series!
3 full-length paranormal cozy mystery novels.

Christmas Cozy Mysteries brimming with magic, laughs and a dash of romance!*
Rudie Hollybrook’s killing it (pun intended) directing her family's funeral home with her two zany sisters and her adorable pet snow fox in Holiday Haven, near the North Pole.

In her personal life, though, Rudie’s self-conscious about her unique ability to see spirits in a quaint town that considers such talents less than merry and bright.

But while volunteering at the Christmas Market, a few days before the big holiday, a woman drops dead–poisoned by her hot cocoa! When the woman’s ghost demands Rudie find her murderer, Rudie teams up with her crush at the local paper to discover the culprit.

Can Rudie embrace her gifts to find the cocoa killer before they ruin Christmas for the whole town?

Grab your copy of this warm and magical Christmas cozy boxset, including Cocoa Curses, Solstice Spirits and Mistletoe Mojo.

These novels are charming, Christmas mysteries with a town of characters you’ll fall in love with and so much cheer you can’t help but get in the holiday spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dark Objects: A Novel (Laughton Rees Book 1) *




  








Forensics expert Laughton Rees hunts an unusually clever killer who appears to be staging murder scenes just for her in this twisty new psychological thriller by the bestselling author of the Sanctus trilogy.

How do you catch a killer if the victim doesn’t exist?

A glamorous woman is murdered in her ultra-luxurious London mansion and her husband goes missing. But according to public records, neither of them exists.

The only leads police have are several objects arranged around the woman’s body, including a set of keys and a book called How to Process a Murder by Laughton Rees—a book that appears to have helped the killer forensically cleanse the crime scene.

Laughton Rees is an academic who doesn’t usually work live cases after the brutal murder of her mother as a teen left her traumatized and emotionally scarred. But the presence of her book at this scene draws her unwillingly into the high-profile investigation and media circus that springs up around it. As the dark objects found beside the body lead her closer to the victim’s identity, a dangerous threat to Laughton and her daughter emerges, as well as painful memories of her past related to the man she has always blamed for her mother’s death: John Rees, Laughton’s father, the current Metropolitan Chief Commissioner and a man she has not spoken to in twenty years.

Laughton’s family was destroyed once and she built herself a new one. Now, she has to face her darkest fears and help catch a killer before this one is destroyed too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Final Minute: (Tina Boyd: 7): another riveting rollercoaster of a ride from bestselling author Simon Kernick *




  








TIME IS RUNNING OUT.

'It's night, and I'm in a strange house.
The lights are on, and I'm standing outside a half-open door.
Feeling a terrible sense of foreboding, I walk slowly inside.
And then I see her.
A woman lying sprawled across a huge double bed.
She's dead. There's blood everywhere.
And the most terrifying thing of all is that I think her killer might be me ...'

A traumatic car-crash. A man with no memory, haunted by nightmares.

When the past comes calling in the most terrifying way imaginable, Matt Barron is forced to turn to the one person who can help.

Ex Met cop, turned private detective, Tina Boyd.

Soon they are both on the run...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*John Tyler: The American Presidents Series: The 10th President, 1841-1845*




  








The first "accidental president," whose secret maneuverings brought Texas into the Union and set secession in motion

When William Henry Harrison died in April 1841, just one month after his inauguration, Vice President John Tyler assumed the presidency. It was a controversial move by this Southern gentleman, who had been placed on the fractious Whig ticket with the hero of Tippecanoe in order to sweep Andrew Jackson's Democrats, and their imperial tendencies, out of the White House.

Soon Tyler was beset by the Whigs' competing factions. He vetoed the charter for a new Bank of the United States, which he deemed unconstitutional, and was expelled from his own party. In foreign policy, as well, Tyler marched to his own drummer. He engaged secret agents to help resolve a border dispute with Britain and negotiated the annexation of Texas without the Senate's approval. The resulting sectional divisions roiled the country.

Gary May, a historian known for his dramatic accounts of secret government, sheds new light on Tyler's controversial presidency, which saw him set aside his dedication to the Constitution to gain his two great ambitions: Texas and a place in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The True Story of the Christmas Truce: British and German Eyewitness Accounts from World War I *




  








‘One of them shouted “A Merry Christmas English. We’re not shooting tonight.” . . . [then] they stuck up a light. Not to be outdone, so did we. Then up went another. So, we shoved up another. Soon the lines looked like an illuminated fete.’ Rifleman Leslie Walkington

On Christmas Eve 1914, a group of German soldiers laid down their arms, lit lanterns and started to sing Christmas carols. The British troops in nearby trenches responded by singing songs of their own. The next day, men from both sides met in No Man’s Land. They shook hands, took photos and exchanged food and souvenirs. Some even played improvised football games, kicking around empty bully-beef cans and using helmets for goalposts. Both sides also saw the lull in fighting as a chance to bury the bodies of their comrades.

In some parts of the front, the truce lasted a few hours. In others, it continued to the New Year. But everywhere, sooner or later, the fighting resumed. Today, the Christmas Truce is seen as a poignant symbol of hope in a war that many people regard as unnecessary and futile. But what was the real story of those remarkable few days?

In this fascinating new book, historian Anthony Richards has brought together hundreds of first-hand reminiscences from those who were there – including previously unpublished German accounts – to cast fresh light on this extraordinary episode.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*All the Gallant Men: An American Sailor's Firsthand Account of Pearl Harbor *




  








The New York Times bestselling memoir of survival and heroism at Pearl Harbor

“An unforgettable story of unfathomable courage.” —Reader’s Digest

In this, the first memoir by a USS Arizona sailor, Donald Stratton delivers an inspiring and unforgettable eyewitness account of the Pearl Harbor attack and his remarkable return to the fight. 

At 8:10 a.m. on December 7, 1941, Seaman First Class Donald Stratton was consumed by an inferno. A million pounds of explosives had detonated beneath his battle station aboard the USS Arizona, barely fifteen minutes into Japan’s surprise attack on American forces at Pearl Harbor. Near death and burned across two thirds of his body, Don, a nineteen-year-old Nebraskan who had been steeled by the Great Depression and Dust Bowl, summoned the will to haul himself hand over hand across a rope tethered to a neighboring vessel. Forty-five feet below, the harbor’s flaming, oil-slick water boiled with enemy bullets; all around him the world tore itself apart.

In this extraordinary, never-before-told eyewitness account of the Pearl Harbor attack—the only memoir ever written by a survivor of the USS Arizona—ninety-four-year-old veteran Donald Stratton finally shares his unforgettable personal tale of bravery and survival on December 7, 1941, his harrowing recovery, and his inspiring determination to return to the fight.

Don and four other sailors made it safely across the same line that morning, a small miracle on a day that claimed the lives of 1,177 of their Arizona shipmates—approximately half the American fatalaties at Pearl Harbor. Sent to military hospitals for a year, Don refused doctors’ advice to amputate his limbs and battled to relearn how to walk. The U.S. Navy gave him a medical discharge, believing he would never again be fit for service, but Don had unfinished business. In June 1944, he sailed back into the teeth of the Pacific War on a destroyer, destined for combat in the crucial battles of Leyte Gulf, Luzon, and Okinawa, thus earning the distinction of having been present for the opening shots and the final major battle of America’s Second World War.

As the seventy-fifth anniversary of the Pearl Harbor attack approaches, Don, a great-grandfather of five and one of six living survivors of the Arizona, offers an unprecedentedly intimate reflection on the tragedy that drew America into the greatest armed conflict in history. All the Gallant Men is a book for the ages, one of the most remarkable—and remarkably inspiring—memoirs of any kind to appear in recent years.

*Library Journal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Marine Corps LAV-25 Operations: A Photo Gallery (U.S. Marine Corps Vehicles and Operations) *




  







Military history author Donald Yates provides an overview of the Light Armored Vehicle (LAV-25) including a breakdown of the LAV-25's weapon systems and ammunition for the main gun. An extensive photo gallery of over 30 photos of LAV-25s taken during combat operations and exercises is also provided. Operations photographed include Desert Shield, Desert Storm, Enduring Freedom, Just Cause (Panama), Uphold Democracy (Haiti), Gothic Serpent (Somalia) and many training exercises both in the United States and overseas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/03/22.

Currently $3.

*On Combat: The Psychology and Physiology of Deadly Conflict in War and Peace *




  








The director of the Killology Research Group shares “a thorough examination of the emotional and physical effects of deadly conflict” (Kirkus Reviews).

On Combat examines the stress resulting from engaging in deadly battle and its effects on the human body, from the heart and the nervous system to visual and auditory perception to memory. The historical perspective on the evolution of combat provided in this text further deepens our understanding of the brave men and women who train their minds and bodies to go to that place from which others flee.

Lt. Col. Dave Grossman, a war veteran and former West Point psychology professor, presents combat coping strategies, demonstrating how one can train the mind to be inoculated against stress, fear, and even pain. This fresh and informative look at post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD) details how to prevent it, how to survive it, how to come out of it stronger, and how to help others who are experiencing it.

Grossman underscores the importance of post-combat debriefing, when warriors gather to share, learn from each other, and begin to heal from the horror. Based on extensive new research, Grossman’s findings are supported by revealing quotes and anecdotes from combat veterans and other leaders in the warrior community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/04/22.

Currently $1.

*Legacy Earth *




  








With an 85% dropout rate, find the strength within or go home.

So far, Officer Candidate School is living up to its cutthroat reputation. Still, the merciless mental, physical, and psychological torture may be worth it for Lance Warder to have a chance to fight in space.

The space that awaits isn’t for the faint of heart. He’ll have to shed his mental chains to prove his mettle. Because no one cares who your father is when you’re faced with unknown threats in a dark, infinite void.

To help deal with the everyday grind of survival, evasion, resistance, and escape training, Lance will join a boxing league and even find himself in the middle of a mysterious AI takeover that may spell doom for mankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*First Contact : Legacy Earth 2*




  






Everyone Interesting Has Something to Hide...

As part of the fabled S4, Lance Warder is stationed on Mars when first contact is made. The Galio have arrived.

Lance is selected to act as diplomatic security and all appears to be going well between the two species until a radical group known only as the Veles rear its ugly head and decide conflict must follow.

Join our hero in an adventure of familiar faces, new locations and a villain that poses a threat to the fragile peace being brokered between humanity and the technologically advanced Galio.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deterrence Expedition : Legacy Earth 3*




  








80,000 dead in an attack!

After two years of pensive peace, an investigation points to the use of a Galio super-weapon as the culprit.

The Jarog, Valdivia assists mankind’s march into unknown space. With the galaxy’s most powerful empire nipping at Earth’s borders, First Lieutenant Warder must put every ounce of his skill and luck into stopping the imminent onslaught of his people in the most dangerous mission he’s been given yet.

Join Lance, the S4 and the Manifest Destiny as they explore new worlds. Unknown terrifying life forms will be discovered as they dig into the mystery of a declaration of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*AI Wars: Legacy Earth 4*




  








Welcome to the Galaxy!

With war criminal Kolar’Tul in custody and sentenced humanity has been offered a seat at the galactic table. Traveling deeper into the galaxy than any human before the Manifest Destiny, along with its full crew are invited to the Alcazar, a massive space station named after the council it houses.

When brought before the council races a sin of mankind’s past is brought to life. Their creation of artificial intelligence. With Reeve forces pouring out of an unexplored part of space known as the Dark Pillar humanity is offered a choice. Help clean up their mess or be excluded from the protection the Alcazar offers.

Join Hrafn squad once more as they’re sent to stop the AI’s advances. Ride along as Lance struggles with his command being given to the Jarog Special Operations and Tactics operative Chadavia. They’ll attempt to drive the Reeve off worlds just developing into the Middle Ages. Fight on planets once thought to be dead but home to formerly extinct creatures and unravel the mystery just a little bit further why artificial intelligence has seemingly declared war on the galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*System Harbinger : Legacy Earth 5*




  








The Alcazar station has been attacked!

Project Ibex, under the command of former teammate Irene has begun cutting a bloody path throughout the galaxy, delivering a single message. Humanity has arrived!

From Tachyon to Boron and beyond Hrafn squad will pursue the Veles across the galaxy. Alliances will be forged; enemies will be made and the thin red line between hero and villain will be towed in the name of peace.

Join Lance, Hrafn squad and Chadavia as he trains the newest inductee of the elite SOATs as they meet powerful gang lords, creatures of mythology and beings considered old friends in the continuance of Legacy Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Overrun : Legacy Earth 6*




  








Civil war threatens to splinter the galaxy!

Carnegie, first human Alcazar member, attempts to get in the captains good graces with a hint on Lincoln’s whereabouts. After sixteen long years Lance must decide between duty and family. Only to have his command taken away by a new SOAT operative.

Under constant surveillance by the new captain, Lance and his team are forced to exercise their creativity to complete their mission without disobeying their new superior officer. Disobeying orders is a death sentence under the eye of the Svikari SOAT.

Join the crew of the Gladius as they fight to bring peace, unravel more of the ancient Predecessor mysteries, outthink a sociopathic commander and finally see the lifeless face of true evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Just as I Am: A Memoir *




  








“In her long and extraordinary career, Cicely Tyson has not only succeeded as an actor, she has shaped the course of history.” –President Barack Obama, 2016 Presidential Medal of Freedom ceremony

“Just as I Am is my truth. It is me, plain and unvarnished, with the glitter and garland set aside. In these pages, I am indeed Cicely, the actress who has been blessed to grace the stage and screen for six decades. Yet I am also the church girl who once rarely spoke a word. I am the teenager who sought solace in the verses of the old hymn for which this book is named. I am a daughter and a mother, a sister and a friend. I am an observer of human nature and the dreamer of audacious dreams. I am a woman who has hurt as immeasurably as I have loved, a child of God divinely guided by his hand. And here in my ninth decade, I am a woman who, at long last, has something meaningful to say.” –Cicely Tyson


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Christmas Scarf Murder *




  








Stocking stuffers like handknit scarves make the coziest of Christmas gifts—unless they’re used as accessories for murder!

CHRISTMAS SCARF MURDER by CARLENE O’CONNOR
When grinchy thefts steal the good cheer at a local nursing home, Siobhan O’Sullivan manages to identify one missing item before Kilbane, Ireland’s Christmas tractor parade—a hideous shamrock scarf wrapped around a very dead body. Now, with her holiday farmhouse bash approaching, Siobhan must dash to stop a deadly Secret Santa from gifting another unwanted surprise.

SCARFED DOWN by MADDIE DAY
It’s beginning to taste a lot like Christmas at Pans ‘N Pancakes, as twelve days of menu specials dazzle hungry locals. But the festivities go cold the instant a diner dies while knitting a brilliant green scarf. With Aunt Adele tied into a murder investigation, it’s all on Robbie Jordan to find out who’s really been naughty or nice in South Lick, Indiana.

DEATH BY CHRISTMAS SCARF by PEGGY EHRHART
Suspects pile up faster than New Jersey snow when frosty-tempered Carys Walnutt is found strangled by a handmade scarf auctioned at Arborville’s tree-lighting ceremony. Between a winning bidder hiding behind the alias “S. Claws” and a victim who deserved coal in her stocking, can Pamela Paterson and the crafty Knit and Nibble ladies freeze a killer’s merry murder plot?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Girl Who Survived: A Riveting Novel of Suspense with a Shocking Twist *




  








In this deviously volatile, deliciously creepy thriller from the #1 New York Times bestseller, the lone survivor of a brutal family massacre must uncover the awful truth about the fateful night that left her forever marked…

Has she already had her last chance to be the final girl?

All her life, she’s been the girl who survived. Orphaned at age seven after a horrific killing spree at her family’s Oregon cabin, Kara McIntyre is still searching for some kind of normal. But now, twenty years later, the past has come thundering back. Her brother, Jonas, who was convicted of the murders has unexpectedly been released from prison. The press is in a frenzy again. And suddenly, Kara is receiving cryptic messages from her big sister, Marlie—who hasn’t been seen or heard from since that deadly Christmas Eve when she hid little Kara in a closet with a haunting, life-saving command: Don’t make a sound.

As people close to her start to die horrible deaths, Kara, who is slowly and surely unraveling, believes she is the killer’s ultimate target.

Kara survived once. But will she survive again? How many times can she be the girl who survived?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hard Truth (Anna Pigeon Mysteries Book 13) *




  








Just days after marrying Sheriff Paul Davidson, Anna Pigeon moves to Colorado to assume her new post as district ranger at Rocky Mountain National Park.

When two of three children who'd gone missing from a religious retreat reappear, Anna's investigation brings her face-to-face with a paranoid sect--and with a villain so evil, he'll make the hairs on the back of your neck stand on end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Off the Grid (A Joe Pickett Novel Book 16) *




  








The Red Desert of Wyoming is a beautiful and punishing place for anybody, even for game warden Joe Pickett and his friend Nate Romanowski in this #1 New York Times bestselling thriller...

Nate is off the grid, recuperating from wounds and trying to deal with past crimes, when he is suddenly surrounded by a small team of elite professional special operators. They’re not there to threaten him, but to make a deal. They need help destroying a domestic terror cell in Wyoming’s Red Desert, and in return they’ll make Nate’s criminal record disappear.

But they are not what they seem, as Nate’s friend Joe Pickett discovers. They have a much different plan in mind, and it just might be something that takes them all down—including Nate and Joe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bound in Venice: The Serene Republic and the Dawn of the Book*




  








This early history of printed literature “delves into the delectable intrigues of Renaissance Venice with a degree of detail that will mesmerize readers” (La Repubblica).

This accessible yet erudite history traces the incredible rise of publishing in the Republic of Venice, the Renaissance’s era of global capital of culture and trade. While a number of Venetian innovators drove this new enterprise, one in particular, Aldus Manutius, stands head and shoulders above the rest. Manutius tirelessly promoted the concept of reading for pleasure, and his Aldine Press commissioned the first modern typeface.

Beginning in Venice and subsequently across much of the civilized world, bound printed editions of the Talmud, the Koran, the works of Erasmus of Rotterdam, and classics of Greek and Latin poetry and theater began to circulate for the first time, leading to an unprecedented diffusion of human knowledge, and bringing about the birth of the modern world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Revolutionary Russia, 1891-1991: A History *




  








From the author of A People's Tragedy, an original reading of the Russian Revolution, examining it not as a single event but as a hundred-year cycle of violence in pursuit of utopian dreams

In this elegant and incisive account, Orlando Figes offers an illuminating new perspective on the Russian Revolution. While other historians have focused their examinations on the cataclysmic years immediately before and after 1917, Figes shows how the revolution, while it changed in form and character, nevertheless retained the same idealistic goals throughout, from its origins in the famine crisis of 1891 until its end with the collapse of the communist Soviet regime in 1991.

Figes traces three generational phases: Lenin and the Bolsheviks, who set the pattern of destruction and renewal until their demise in the terror of the 1930s; the Stalinist generation, promoted from the lower classes, who created the lasting structures of the Soviet regime and consolidated its legitimacy through victory in war; and the generation of 1956, shaped by the revelations of Stalin's crimes and committed to "making the Revolution work" to remedy economic decline and mass disaffection. Until the very end of the Soviet system, its leaders believed they were carrying out the revolution Lenin had begun.

With the authority and distinctive style that have marked his magisterial histories, Figes delivers an accessible and paradigm-shifting reconsideration of one of the defining events of the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Creating Hitler's Germany: The Birth of Extremism *




  








A historian seeks to answer “What created Hitler’s Germany?” by examining personal stories and first-hand accounts of post-World War I German families.

Germany’s defeat in the First World War and the Treaty of Versailles that followed were national disasters, with far-reaching consequences not just for the country but for the world itself.

Weaving the stories of three German families from the beginning of Germany’s territorial aspirations of the First World War to the shattered dream of a thousand-year Reich in the Second World War, Tim Heath’s rich narrative explores a multitude of rare and untapped resources to explore the darkest recesses of German social and military history.

Creating Hitler’s Germany presents a nation’s journey not only through everyday life and war, but through its own conscience, pain, and inevitable search for some form of absolution from its past. It is real, painful, and incredibly human—an essential history to further understand the mind-set of Germany during the most tumultuous years of the nation’s history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Wings on My Sleeve: The World's Greatest Test Pilot tells his story (Phoenix Press) *




  








The autobiography of one of the greatest pilots in history.

In 1939 Eric Brown was on a University of Edinburgh exchange course in Germany, and the first he knew of the war was when the Gestapo came to arrest him. They released him, not realising he was a pilot in the RAF volunteer reserve: and the rest is history. Eric Brown joined the Fleet Air Arm and went on to be the greatest test pilot in history, flying more different aircraft types than anyone else.

During his lifetime he made a record-breaking 2,407 aircraft carrier landings and survived eleven plane crashes. One of Britain's few German-speaking airmen, he went to Germany in 1945 to test the Nazi jets, interviewing (among others) Hermann Goering and Hanna Reitsch. He flew the suicidally dangerous Me 163 rocket plane, and tested the first British jets. WINGS ON MY SLEEVE is 'Winkle' Brown's incredible story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Decisive Campaigns of the Desert Air Force, 1942–1945 *




  








“Absorbing . . . this is an excellent account of air operations and tactics of the air battles in North Africa, the Mediterranean, and Italy.”—Firetrench

Compared to the RAF’s Fighter and Bomber Commands, the Desert Air Force (DAF) is far less well known, yet its achievements were spectacular.

DAF led the way in North Africa and Italy in pioneering new tactics in close Army-Air Force cooperation on the battlefield; DAF and Allied air forces gave Allied armies in North Africa and Italy a decisive cutting edge.

While the Axis forces used the many rivers and mountains of Tunisia and Italy to slow the Allies’ advance, DAF was there to provide that extra mobile firepower—the artillery from the sky. They were the first multinational air force, and the first to introduce air controllers in the front lines of the battlefield.

With first-hand accounts by veteran airmen from Britain, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, South Africa and the USA, this book “tells the previously untold story of how the DAF was the most decisive single factor in winning the three battles of El Alamein, and victory in the North Africa and Italy campaigns” (Yorkshire Evening Post).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/04/22.

Currently $3.

*Gurkha: Better to Die than Live a Coward: My Life in the Gurkhas*




  








In this Sunday Times Top Ten bestselling memoir that 'reads like a thriller', (Joanna Lumley) Colour-Sargent Kailash Limbu shares a riveting account of his life as a Gurkha soldier-marking the first time in its two-hundred-year history that a soldier of the Brigade of Gurkhas has been given permission to tell his story in his own words.


In the summer of 2006, Colour-Sargeant Kailash Limbu's platoon was sent to relieve and occupy a police compound in the town of Now Zad in Helmand. He was told to prepare for a forty-eight hour operation. In the end, he and his men were under siege for thirty-one days - one of the longest such sieges in the whole of the Afghan campaign.

Kailash Limbu recalls the terrifying and exciting details of those thirty-one days - in which they killed an estimated one hundred Taliban fighters - and intersperses them with the story of his own life as a villager from the Himalayas. He grew up in a place without roads or electricity and didn't see a car until he was fifteen.

Kailash's descriptions of Gurkha training and rituals - including how to use the lethal Kukri knife - are eye-opening and fascinating. They combine with the story of his time in Helmand to create a unique account of one man's life as a Gurkha.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/05/22.

Currently $1.

*Two at the End *




  








Six days ago, a man was killed. Last night, both his bodies were found.

Folashade has tracked similar murders across Lagos, Nigeria, following a trail of cloned and mutilated scientists, fearing they are one of many signs that the Abyss—the hellish, physics bending anomaly at the centre of Lagos—is expanding. Monstrosities have been sighted. Villages have disappeared. Mutants and cancers are commonplace.

But as Folshade starts to make sense of the chaos, she sees echoes of her sister who died in the Abyss a decade ago, she can’t tell if the Abyss is growing or if her mind is unravelling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Event (The Survivors Book One) *




  








The ships came at dawn.

Dean’s wife is dead. Her last words: When the ships come...wear the necklace.

Then the ships arrived.

Cities all around the world reported strange alien vessels descending. Some saw them as the heralds of a new age; others fired everything they had at them. All were taken as the beams lashed down and drew them into the sky.

Dean was left behind, seemingly the last man on Earth.

A trail of clues left by his dead wife guide Dean on a perilous journey across America and beyond, to learn the truth behind the mysterious ships and save humanity from its doom.

But not everything is as it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Academy (The Survivors Book Ten) *




  








The Academy is a galaxy-class school, created to train the next generation of Gatekeepers.

Jules Parker is attending the Academy, alongside her best friend Patty. When the Kold threaten everything her father and his friends have spent years building, she must reveal that her Iskios abilities are stronger than ever.

With Magnus and Slate away on the Horizon, and Mary working on the board of the Alliance of Worlds, Dean finds himself out of the action for the first time. He works on a plan to set a trap against the mysterious Kold, and things culminate as the looming attack grows, leaving Dean shocked to find someone he trusted has betrayed him.

The Academy is under attack, but will it still stand when the dust settles? Find out in the newest installment of the Survivors adventure!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Old World (The Survivors Book Eleven) *




  








Earth belongs to mankind once again. But not everyone has the same vision for the planet.

Dean visits Earth, touring the colonies, and quickly learns that not all remaining humans are pleased with the new changes to their planet.

The Restorers are determined to build a pre-industrial revolution state, claiming technology will only destroy them again. Dean must infiltrate the group and learn their master plan before they go too far.

Meanwhile, Jules and Slate are helping relocate a race from a distant world when their ship is destroyed by an unknown enemy. They must navigate the strange planet in order to escape. Jules senses a dormant portal, but her abilities continue to remain unstable, forcing her to rely on her Academy training to survive.

All paths will coalesce in an epic conclusion you won’t want to miss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*New Discovery (The Survivors Book Twelve) *




  








Dean Parker is now the captain of a sleek new Alliance starship. His mission is close to his heart.

Jules has recently graduated as the youngest Gatekeeper in Academy history, and takes residence on her father’s newly appointed ship, Light. Together they must escort Brik, a being from the long-deserted world of Sterona, to his people’s distant home. The trek won’t be easy, but for the Parkers, nothing ever is.

Join Dean, Jules, and the rest of the elaborate crew in New Discovery, the twelfth book in the sweeping Survivors saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Old Secrets (The Survivors Book Thirteen) *




  








The Zan’ra have returned. A Deity demands to be freed from his prison cell.

Under the guidance of Fontem, Dean Parker heads to a distant planet, where he hopes one of the Terellion’s hidden treasures will help him stop an old enemy.

Jules’ loyalty is tested as she’s drawn to others of her own kind, but a secret might be what causes her eventual decision on which side to stand.

In an effort to thwart Lom of Pleva's disastrous plans, a world must be destroyed. Will it be enough?

Find out in Old Secrets, the thirteenth book in the Survivors series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Deities (The Survivors Book Fourteen) *




  








The Zan’ra are disbanded. Jules has vanished to an unknown future.

After a shocking betrayal, Dean Parker regroups, only to discover his daughter is missing.

Jules meets an unexpected ally, and together they seek to eradicate the biggest threat to her family: Lom of Pleva. Jules is torn as she grapples with the recent news of her birthright, but all is revealed in a truly epic showdown.

With ancient gods, and trouble brewing in the Alliance, the crew of Light has their hands full.

The Deities is a tale of hope, adventure, family, and trust. Continue the Survivors series today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*New Beginning (The Survivors Book Fifteen) *




  








With their old enemy defeated, Dean and Jules can finally look ahead…

Jules is back from an alternate dimension, having tied off all loose ends. She didn’t return alone. Together with this new ally, the Alliance of Worlds begins training a new fleet to defend against inevitable future threats.

With the revelation something alien may be residing within Slate, Dean and the team must follow a trail of clues to determine just where it hails from, and how dangerous it truly is.

Can Slate survive long enough to fight the invader? And will Jules learn to cope with being a normal teenage girl?

Find out as The Survivors starts a riveting sequence with New Beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*New Lies (The Survivors Book Sixteen) *




  








A kidnapped friend. A mission of grave importance.

The Alliance Institute is in full swing, with Jules assisting Magnus as students arrive from across the galaxy.

After Dean’s discovery that someone close to him has been abducted, he sets out in search of Regnig. The library has been ransacked, and Suma inadvertently finds what the Academy librarian has been digging his beak into.

When they gain a trail, Dean learns he may not have known Regnig as well as he’d thought.

New lies are as harmful as old ones.

New Lies continues the sweeping Survivors series, with Dean Parker and his daughter at the helm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Colony (The Survivors Book Seventeen) *




  








A forgotten world. A dangerous adversary.

Dean Parker is alive and well thanks to his daughter, but something’s changed inside him since the incident at Newei. Ovalax lingers in his mind… whispering… waiting…

Jules is now the commander on Outpost, the Alliance’s newest high-tech warship, and encounters what initially seems like an innocent mission to Udoon Station. With her parents on Ebos, Sarlun missing in action, and Slate on Light, Jules feels the building pressure. When the galaxy's most notorious criminal escapes from the Traro prison, pieces of the puzzle begin falling into place.

Can Dean fight his demons, and gain a foothold on Ebos for the Alliance? Will Jules solve the trap she’s tripped before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Portals (The Survivors Book Nineteen) *




  








An expanded network. A daring escape.

Dean Parker may no longer be the Recaster, and with Mary as the President of the Alliance, he dives headfirst into leading the Gatekeepers.

Since the discovery of countless new portals, the Gatekeepers are in the process of expanding their exploration efforts. With Sarlun gone, and Shimmal’s withdrawal from the Alliance, unity at the Academy is more imperative than ever.

Hugo is sent on his first mission, but doesn't return.

Jules learns of a mysterious contest, and joins it; a looming death pushing her to succeed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*More Beautiful Than Death (Star Trek) *




  








An original novel based on the thrilling new Star Trek movies!

Based on the “Kelvin Universe” movie saga!

Captain James T. Kirk and the Enterprise crew escort Spock’s father, Ambassador Sarek of Vulcan, to a dilithium-rich planet called Akiron. They arrive to find this world under siege by creatures that some of the planet’s denizens believe are demons. Sarek orders Kirk to abandon the mission, but the young captain won’t turn his back on people in danger. After a harrowing encounter with the dark-energy “demons,” Kirk’s belief in a rational universe is challenged by a mystic who insists that it wasn’t coincidence that brought Kirk to Akiron, but the alien equivalent of a Karmic debt.

Meanwhile, aboard the Enterprise, Sarek’s young Vulcan aide L’Nel has a sinister agenda—and its chief objective appears to be the cold-blooded murder of Spock!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Battlestations! (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 31) *




  








Battlestations!

Back on Earth enjoying a well-deserved shore leave, Captain Kirk is rudely accosted by a trio of Starfleet security guards. It seems he is wanted for questioning in connection with the theft of transwarp -- the Federation's newest, most advanced propulsion system. Could Captain Kirk, Starfleet's most decorated hero, be guilty of stealing top-secret technology? With the aid of Mr. Spock, Lt. Comdr. Piper begins a desperate search for the scientists who developed transwarp -- a search that leads her to an isolated planet, where she discovers the real -- and very dangerous -- traitor!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Armageddon's Arrow (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *




  








An all-new novel of The Next Generation expanded universe from the New York Times bestselling author!

It is a new age of exploration, and the U.S.S. Enterprise is dispatched to “the Odyssean Pass,” a region charted only by unmanned probes and believed to contain numerous inhabited worlds. Approaching a star system with two such planets, Captain Jean-Luc Picard and his crew find a massive alien vessel, drifting in interstellar space for decades. Sensors detect life aboard the derelict—aliens held in suspended animation. Thought to be an immense sleeper ship, the vessel actually is a weapon capable of destroying entire worlds...the final gambit in a war that has raged for generations across the nearby system. Captain Picard is now caught in the middle of this conflict and attempts to mediate, as both sides want this doomsday weapon…which was sent from the future with the sole purpose of ending the interplanetary war before it even began!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Romulan War: Beneath the Raptor's Wing (Star Trek: Enterprise Book 13) *




  








With nothing left to lose, the Romulan Star Empire engages in all-out war against humanity, determined once and for all to stop the human menace from spreading across the galaxy.

At the start of the twenty-first century, unconditional war swept across the Earth. A war that engulfed the great and the small, the rich and the poor, giving no quarter. Each side strove for unconditional victory, and as battle built upon battle, the living began to envy the dead.

Chastised by the cataclysm that they had unleashed, the governments of Earth came together. Humanity vowed to put an end to war and to strive for the betterment of every living creature. A united Earth created Starfleet, an interstellar agency whose mission was to explore the cosmos, to come in peace for all mankind. It was a naïve wish that was battered by interstellar realities, yet man persists in the belief that peace is the way. Banding together with other powers to form a Coalition of Planets, humanity hopes that the strength each can offer the other will allow for peaceful exploration.

However, the rise of the Coalition strikes dread within the Romulan Star Empire. They feel its growing reach will cut them off from what is rightfully theirs. The Romulans know that the alliance is fragile, that the correct strategy could turn allies into foes. Perfecting a way of remotely controlling Coalition ships and using them as weapons against one another, the Romulans hope to drive a wedge of suspicion and mistrust between these new allies.

One Starfleet captain uncovers this insidious plot: Jonathan Archer of the Enterprise. Determined not to lose what they have gained, outmanned and outgunned, the captains of Starfleet stand tall, vowing to defend every inch of Coalition space until the tide begins to turn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Romulan War: To Brave the Storm (Star Trek: Enterprise Book 14)*




  








The Romulan Star Empire engages in all out war against Earth, determined once and for all to stop the human menace from spreading across the galaxy.

Earth stands alone.

The Coalition of Planets has shattered, with Vulcan, Andor, and Tellar abrogating the treaty. Their pledge to come to the mutual defense of any power that is attacked has been shunted aside. Horrified by how easily the Romulans can seize control of their advanced starships, turning them into weapons, Andor and Tellar have joined Vulcan on the sidelines. Humanity is now the only thing that stands between the Romulan Star Empire and total domination of the galaxy.

To drive humans from the stars, the Romulans employ ruthless and murderous tactics...and even dare to strike on the Vulcan homeworld with the hopes of demoralizing their Vulcan brethren. Heartened by their victories, the Romulans carry their all-out war assault closer to the heart of humanity—Earth.

But the tattered remains of Starfleet stand unwavering, with the resolution that never again would any enemy strike ever reach Earth. On the front lines of the Earth- Romulan War is the United Earth flagship, the Starship Enterprise. Her captain, Jonathan Archer, has seen his vessel of exploration become a battleship. Once hailed for his work bringing the Coalition of Planets into existence, Archer is now a pariah. Undaunted, the captain keeps fighting, searching for allies and determined to do his duty: to save Earth and forge a new federation of planets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Totally Awesome Book of Useless Information *




  








Did you know that the Pilgrims ate popcorn at the first Thanksgiving? Or that Maine is the toothpick capital of the world, or that frogs have teeth?

Do you want to know what a cockroach’s favorite food is, or how long it would take to drive to the sun?

Amaze your friends and family by telling them that a baby giraffe is six feet long when it is born, or that tigers have striped skin!

From the creators of The Book of Useless Information, this is an amazing collection of the wildest, oddest, funniest facts about history, science, food, animals, and more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Yellow Wife: A Novel *




  








A Best Book of the Year by NPR and Christian Science Monitor

Called “wholly engrossing” by New York Times bestselling author Kathleen Grissom, this “fully immersive” (Lisa Wingate, #1 bestselling author of Before We Were Yours) story follows an enslaved woman forced to barter love and freedom while living in the most infamous slave jail in Virginia.

Born on a plantation in Charles City, Virginia, Pheby Delores Brown has lived a relatively sheltered life. Shielded by her mother’s position as the estate’s medicine woman and cherished by the Master’s sister, she is set apart from the others on the plantation, belonging to neither world.

She’d been promised freedom on her eighteenth birthday, but instead of the idyllic life she imagined with her true love, Essex Henry, Pheby is forced to leave the only home she has ever known. She unexpectedly finds herself thrust into the bowels of slavery at the infamous Devil’s Half Acre, a jail in Richmond, Virginia, where the enslaved are broken, tortured, and sold every day. There, Pheby is exposed not just to her Jailer’s cruelty but also to his contradictions. To survive, Pheby will have to outwit him, and she soon faces the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*My People Are Rising: Memoir of a Black Panther Party Captain *




  








The founder of the Black Panther Party’s Seattle chapter recounts his life on the frontlines of the Black Power Revolution.

Growing up in Seattle in the 1960s, Aaron Dixon dedicated himself to the Civil Rights movement at an early age. As a teenager, he joined Martin Luther King on marches to end housing discrimination and volunteered to help integrate schools. After King’s assassination in 1968, Dixon continued his activism by starting the Seattle chapter of the Black Panther Party at the age of nineteen.

In My People Are Rising, Dixon offers a candid account of life in the Black Panther Party. Through his eyes, we see the courage of a generation that stood up to injustice, their political triumphs and tragedies, and the unforgettable legacy of Black Power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Saga of Billy the Kid: The Thrilling Life of America's Original Outlaw *




  








Originally published in 1926, this biography tells the rousing tale of Billy the Kid, once of the most well known outlaws in the Old West. The Saga of Billy the Kid focuses on a period of time where two dangerous gangs tore a bloody path across Lincoln, New Mexico. After being shot to death in 1881 by the intrepid Lincoln County sheriff Pat Garret, Billy the Kid became a romanticized symbol of the wildness that laced the American west. Interest in the outlaw’s wild life grew after Burn’s initial publication, setting Billy the Kid up as one of the finest examples of the loss of the Wild West. As the US grew more industrialized, the stories of saloons, train robberies, and lone cowboys became even more important, and still remain important today.

In a rousing tale that is partly truth, partly fiction, read the story that started its own wild frontier in the most influential version out there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*So You Think You Know Rock and Roll?: An In-Depth Q&A Tour of the Revolutionary Decade 1965–1975*




  








Test your knowledge of the most important era of rock music.

Rolling Stone magazine recently released its list of the one hundred greatest albums in rock music history, a period spanning more than fifty years. Nearly sixty percent of those albums were released in the decade from 1965 to 1975—the golden age of classic rock. This book is a wide-ranging portrait of that transformative and remarkable time, from the dawn of the singer-songwriter era to days before disco.

This book is presented in a question-and-answer format, but it is hardly a “trivia” book. It covers such diverse topics as censorship, chart phenomena, album covers, rock groupies, manufactured bands, one-hit wonders, rock festivals, supergroups, novelty songs, and the Beatles.

All of the major figures of the sixties and seventies are here: Cream, CCR, Jimi Hendrix, Joni Mitchell, Simon and Garfunkel, The Who, The Rolling Stones, Led Zeppelin, Bruce Springsteen, Queen, Neil Young, the Eagles, The Allman Brothers, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Stevie Wonder, Elton John, Linda Ronstadt, Pink Floyd, Billy Joel, Marvin Gaye, David Bowie, James Taylor, Carole King, Aretha Franklin, Lou Reed, Carly Simon, Laura Nyro, and many others.

Exhaustively researched, So You Think You Know Rock and Roll? is filled with “I never knew that!” moments on every page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder Is a Must (A First Edition Library Mystery Book 2) *




  








Determined to make the First Edition Library a success, Hayley Burke wasn’t expecting to have to solve an old friend’s murder in this all-new mystery from USA Today bestselling author Marty Wingate.

Hayley Burke, curator of Lady Fowling's collection of first edition mysteries, is settling into her position at the First Edition Library in Middlebank House. She's even made progress with Lady Fowling's former secretary, the ornery Miss Woolgar. The women are busily preparing for an exhibition that will showcase Lady Fowling's life and letters. Hayley knows the exhibition is a huge undertaking and decides, against her better judgement, to hire Oona Atherton, her former boss from the Jane Austen Centre to help with the planning.

Oona is known for being difficult, but all seems to be going swimmingly until she and Hayley uncover a one-page letter that alludes to a priceless edition of MURDER MUST ADVERTISE signed by several Golden Age of Mystery authors. Oona feels this book could be the focal point of the exhibition and becomes obsessed with finding it.

When they find clues that appear to point to the book being somewhere in the First Edition Library, Oona is certain she's unraveled the mystery and texts Hayley the good news, but upon arriving back at Middlebank, Hayley finds her old boss dead at the bottom of the stairs. Did her discovery of the rare book get her killed or was it some angry shadow from her past? Hayley must read between the lines to catch a malicious murderer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ceremony in Death (In Death, Book 5) *




  








#1 New York Times bestselling author J. D. Robb presents the fifth thrilling novel in her futuristic In Death series—where even in an age of cutting-edge technology, old beliefs die hard.

Conducting a top secret investigation into the death of a fellow police officer has Lieutenant Eve Dallas treading on dangerous ground. She must put professional ethics before personal loyalties. But when a dead body is placed outside her home, Eve takes the warnning personally. With her husband, Roarke, watching her every move, Eve is drawn into the most dangerous case of her career. Every step she takes makes her question her own beliefs of right and wrong—and brings her closer to a confrontation with humanity's most seductive form of evil...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Bad Day for Sunshine: A Novel (Sunshine Vicram Book 1) *




  








Sheriff Sunshine Vicram finds her cup o’ joe more than half full when the small village of Del Sol, New Mexico, becomes the center of national attention for a kidnapper on the loose.

Del Sol, New Mexico is known for three things: its fry-an-egg-on-the-cement summers, strong cups of coffee—and, now, a nationwide manhunt? Del Sol native Sunshine Vicram has returned to town as the elected sheriff—thanks to her adorably meddlesome parents who nominated her—and she expects her biggest crime wave to involve an elderly flasher named Doug. But a teenage girl is missing, a kidnapper is on the loose, and all of this is reminding Sunshine why she left Del Sol in the first place. Add to that the trouble at her daughter’s new school, plus and a kidnapped prized rooster named Puff Daddy, and, well, the forecast looks anything but sunny.

But even clouds have their silver linings. This one's got Levi, Sunshine's sexy, almost-old-flame, and a fiery-hot US Marshal. With temperatures rising everywhere she turns, Del Sol's normally cool-minded sheriff is finding herself knee-deep in drama and danger. Can Sunshine face the call of duty—and find the kidnapper who's terrorizing her beloved hometown—without falling head over high heels in love...or worse?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Good Day for Chardonnay: A Novel (Sunshine Vicram Book 2)*




  








From the New York Times bestselling author Darynda Jones comes the second novel in her laugh-out-loud Sunshine Vicram mystery series, A Good Day for Chardonnay.

Running a small-town police force in the mountains of New Mexico should be a smooth, carefree kind of job. Sadly, full-time Sheriff—and even fuller-time coffee guzzler—Sunshine Vicram, didn’t get that memo.

All Sunshine really wants is one easy-going day. You know, the kind that starts with coffee and a donut (or three) and ends with take-out pizza and a glass of chardonnay (or seven). Turns out, that’s about as easy as switching to decaf. (What kind of people do that? And who hurt them?)

Before she can say iced mocha latte, Sunny’s got a bar fight gone bad, a teenage daughter hunting a serial killer and, oh yes, the still unresolved mystery of her own abduction years prior. All evidence points to a local distiller, a dangerous bad boy named Levi Ravinder, but Sun knows he’s not the villain of her story. Still, perhaps beneath it all, he possesses the keys to her disappearance. At the very least, beneath it all, he possesses a serious set of abs. She’s seen it. Once. Accidentally.

Between policing a town her hunky chief deputy calls four cents short of a nickel, that pesky crush she has on Levi which seems to grow exponentially every day, and an irascible raccoon that just doesn’t know when to quit, Sunny’s life is about to rocket to a whole new level of crazy.

Yep, definitely a good day for chardonnay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Don't Know Tough *




  








Friday Night Lights gone dark with Southern Gothic; Eli Cranor delivers a powerful noir that will appeal to fans of Wiley Cash and Megan Abbott.

In Denton, Arkansas, the fate of the high school football team rests on the shoulders of Billy Lowe, a volatile but talented running back. Billy comes from an extremely troubled home: a trailer park where he is terrorized by his mother’s abusive boyfriend. Billy takes out his anger on the field, but when his savagery crosses a line, he faces suspension.

Without Billy Lowe, the Denton Pirates can kiss their playoff bid goodbye. But the head coach, Trent Powers, who just moved from California with his wife and two children for this job, has more than just his paycheck riding on Billy’s bad behavior. As a born-again Christian, Trent feels a divine calling to save Billy—save him from his circumstances, and save his soul.

Then Billy’s abuser is found murdered in the Lowe family trailer, and all evidence points toward Billy. Now nothing can stop an explosive chain of violence that could tear the whole town apart on the eve of the playoffs.

WINNER OF THE PETER LOVESEY FIRST CRIME NOVEL CONTEST


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Secrets to the Grave (Kindle Edition) (Oak Knoll Book 2) *




  








A second violent crime shocks the small town of Oak Knoll in this “chilling” (USA Today) thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Tami Hoag.

California, 1986—A 911 call from a small child sends the idyllic town of Oak Knoll into a tailspin. Then a brutal crime scene is discovered: the body of Marissa Fordham with her young daughter, Haley, injured but alive.

Sheriff’s detective Tony Mendez faces a puzzle with nothing but pieces that won’t fit. To assist with his witness, Haley, he calls teacher-turned-child advocate Anne Leone, who’s already the star witness in a sensational murder trial.

As Tony and Anne begin to peel back the layers of Marissa Fordham’s life, they find a clue fragment here, another there. And just when it seems Marissa has taken her secrets to the grave, they uncover a fact that puts Anne and Haley directly in the sights of a killer: Marissa Fordham never existed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Trail of the Fallen: A Tommy Smith High Country Noir, Book Four *




  








A suspense-filled western noir thriller set in California's Sierra mountains—for readers of Craig Johnson and C. J. Box.

Tommy Smith, former sniper and Army combat veteran, wants nothing more than to be left alone to raise his young family with his deputy-sheriff wife, Sarah, as they run a wilderness outfitting business in the eastern Sierra ranching country where they grew up.

A mass breakout at Folsom Prison shatters their mountain idyll and brings back the PTSD that Tommy hoped he'd left on the battlefields of Afghanistan. Although Folsom is a hundred fifty miles west, every new atrocity by the convicted killers places them closer and closer to Tommy and his family. The escape follows by some months the theft of prototype high-end sniper rifles from the nearby Marine base, a theft that the Corps was trying to keep as quiet as possible. Soon, Tommy discovers that the list of escapees includes a name he never wanted to hear again—that of Sarah's psychopathic first husband, whom Tommy had helped put in prison. Sidelined by law enforcement because of his closeness to the case, Tommy strikes out horseback and alone in a blizzard, where he must overcome his own demons to fight the all-too-real demon waiting for him up the trail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cold Paradise (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 7) *




  








Stone Barrington gets reacquainted with a long-buried case and an ex-lover in this electrifying thriller in the #1 New York Times bestselling series.

Luxuriating in Palm Beach's winter warmth, Stone is stunned to recognize someone he thought was dead. Former client Allison Manning is alive and well—and suddenly very rich. Now she needs Stone's help in squaring a charge of insurance fraud that's been hanging over her head for years—and in getting rid of a recently acquired stalker. Suspects abound, including an elusive writer, an enigmatic businessman, and Allison's devious former husband. Only Stone can thwart the sly and greedy plan to steal the millions of dollars at stake—and the crafty killer behind it...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Frog with Self-Cleaning Feet: . . . And Other Extraordinary Tales from the Animal World *




  








Did you know that an ostrich egg can make an omelet for ten people? How about that crocodiles have the world’s most powerful bite, yet their mouths can be held shut by a man’s bare hands? Or that box jellyfish are the most venomous creature in the world, and they’re almost impossible to see?
Wild animals do the most extraordinary, and sometimes frightening, things. Some are exceptionally bright, using tools and even treating themselves with medicinal plants. Others are devious, using chemical warfare and theft to get what they want. Then there are slackers, like the sloth, which only moves up to 125 feet a day, and the overachievers like the Arctic tern, which migrates over forty-four thousand miles every year! Discover: 


The squid with eyes as big as dinner plates
The termite assassin bug
The largest rodent you hope to never find in your cupboard
And the frog with self-cleaning feet! 
 If you’ve ever wanted to know why a zebra has stripes, or which animal is the most dangerous, has the loudest voice, boasts the longest tongue, or is the most mysterious, The Frog with Self-Cleaning Feet is here to reveal the curiosities of nature. Packed full of entertaining surprises and unusual information, you may not believe your tiny, human-sized eyes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Battle of Königsberg *




  







From October 1944 to April 1945 the Red Army fought a bloody campaign to destroy the German Army in East Prussia, and capture the capital of the province, Königsberg. This book follows the course of one of history’s forgotten battles, the fall of the city of Königsberg. It covers in detail the desperate battles the Germans fought to hold off the Red Army, from the Soviet Memel and Gumbinnen Offensives of October 1944, which saw Russian soldiers break into the frontier districts of East Prussia, to the final stand of the German defenders of Königsberg in April 1945.

The German generals, Erhard Raus of the Third Panzer Army and Otto Lasch of Fortress Königsberg were faced by enemies both external and internal. Their struggle to defend the city after the great Soviet offensive of January 1945 was hampered by the activities of the malevolent Gauleiter Erich Koch, and the obstinate refusal of Hitler to countenance any operation flexibility. Drawing on primary sources, The Battle of Königsberg recounts the terrible story of these campaigns both German and Soviet perspectives. Referring to the records of the commanders who fought these battles, it provides a unique in-depth study of the forgotten last stand, of the fall of Fortress Königsberg.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/05/22.

Currently $3.

*Groundcrew Boys: True Engineering Stories from the Cold War Front Line *




  







Have you read stories of ‘derring-do’ from former operational aircrew and been left wondering what went on in the hangars and on the airfields, as those aircraft were serviced and prepared for flight? In this edition of the Boys series, you’ll discover the true stories of life on the flight line, written by those who served. Some of them are humorous, some are thought provoking but for sure the reader will be engrossed.

Twenty engineers, some former groundcrew, some engineering officers but including enthusiastic aircraft restorers, recall stories of incidents around the world, about aircraft as diverse as the Phantom, the Shackleton and the Sea Harrier. Although some of the stories reflect on incidents where things went wrong, and are told in a typically ribald manner, the dedication and professionalism of the people who serviced these front-line aircraft could never be in doubt. The men and women of the British armed forces rank amongst the best in the world. It will also be apparent that their love did not end with retirement and many of the groundcrew went on to work for companies designing the next generation of aircraft. Some dedicate their spare time to restoring their former war machines so that future generations will enjoy their heritage. The stories are collated and set in context by aviation author David Gledhill and are illustrated with photographs, many from the groundcrew themselves and previously unpublished. A must for all aficionados of the Boys series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/06/22.

Currently < $3.

*Star Runner (Star Runner Series Book 1) *




  








Two centuries after humanity colonized the stars, new dangers emerge. The peaceful inhabitants of the Conclave are threatened by expanding alien powers. Invaders threaten the star cluster, attacking our fringe settlements.

Captain Bill Gorman has mysteriously disappeared. His clone, set aside for a dark day like this, awakens and begins to put together the pieces. What’s gone wrong out on the frontier? Why are our colonies being attacked by aliens while the Conclave worlds dream of better days? And what happened to the original Captain Gorman?

Find out in STAR RUNNER, a thrilling all-new interstellar adventure by B. V. Larson, the King of Military Science Fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*Fire Fight (Star Runner Series Book 2) *




  







The colonies of the Faustian Chain have gone dark. No star freighters have come from the star cluster for decades. Captain Bill Gorman, a smuggler on the Fringe, is one of the few who know the truth. He’s personally battled the alien invaders who’ve overrun the human colonies of the Chain. He and his crew are faced with a choice: will they fight the invaders, or will they run?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*New Galaxy (The Survivors Book Eighteen) *




  








A second Recaster. A dangerous ally. The end of all.

Dean Parker is looking to take charge of the Alliance of Worlds, but when Shimmal’s new leader decides otherwise, they’re left with one less partner.

Jules is on the trail of the Planner, an ancient entity determined to claim the title of Recaster from Dean.

When Dean visits Orlin, the Planner’s home world, he finds a trail of manufactured portals, taking him on the ride of a lifetime.

All paths converge in space and time for the most exciting Survivors tale yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Collapsing Empire (The Interdependency Book 1) *




  








_2018 LOCUS AWARD WINNER OF BEST SCIENCE FICTION NOVEL_
_2018 HUGO AWARD FINALIST FOR BEST NOVEL_

“John Scalzi is the most entertaining, accessible writer working in SF today.” —Joe Hill, author of The Fireman

The first novel of a new space-opera sequence set in an all-new universe by the Hugo Award-winning, New York Times-bestselling author of Redshirts and Old Man's War

Our universe is ruled by physics. Faster than light travel is impossible—until the discovery of The Flow, an extradimensional field available at certain points in space-time, which can take us to other planets around other stars.

Riding The Flow, humanity spreads to innumerable other worlds. Earth is forgotten. A new empire arises, the Interdependency, based on the doctrine that no one human outpost can survive without the others. It’s a hedge against interstellar war—and, for the empire’s rulers, a system of control.

The Flow is eternal—but it’s not static. Just as a river changes course, The Flow changes as well. In rare cases, entire worlds have been cut off from the rest of humanity. When it’s discovered that the entire Flow is moving, possibly separating all human worlds from one another forever, three individuals—a scientist, a starship captain, and the emperox of the Interdependency—must race against time to discover what, if anything, can be salvaged from an interstellar empire on the brink of collapse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Institute: A Novel *




  








From #1 New York Times bestselling author Stephen King whose “storytelling transcends genre” (Newsday) comes “another winner: creepy and touching and horrifyingly believable” (The Boston Globe) about a group of kids confronting evil.

In the middle of the night, in a house on a quiet street in suburban Minneapolis, intruders silently murder Luke Ellis’s parents and load him into a black SUV. The operation takes less than two minutes. Luke will wake up at The Institute, in a room that looks just like his own, except there’s no window. And outside his door are other doors, behind which are other kids with special talents—telekinesis and telepathy—who got to this place the same way Luke did: Kalisha, Nick, George, Iris, and ten-year-old Avery Dixon. They are all in Front Half. Others, Luke learns, graduated to Back Half, “like the roach motel,” Kalisha says. “You check in, but you don’t check out.”

In this most sinister of institutions, the director, Mrs. Sigsby, and her staff are ruthlessly dedicated to extracting from these children the force of their extranormal gifts. There are no scruples here. If you go along, you get tokens for the vending machines. If you don’t, punishment is brutal. As each new victim disappears to Back Half, Luke becomes more and more desperate to get out and get help. But no one has ever escaped from the Institute.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Strain (The Strain Trilogy Book 1) *




  








“Part The Andromeda Strain, part Night of the Living Dead.” —Salon.com

The visionary creator of the Academy Award-winning Pan's Labyrinth and a Hammett Award-winning author bring their imaginations to this bold, epic novel about a horrifying battle between man and vampire that threatens all humanity. The first installment in a thrilling trilogy. 

A Boeing 777 arrives at JFK and is on its way across the tarmac, when it suddenly stops dead. All window shades are pulled down. All lights are out. All communication channels have gone quiet. Crews on the ground are lost for answers, but an alert goes out to the CDC. Dr. Eph Goodweather, head of their Canary project, a rapid-response team that investigates biological threats, gets the call and boards the plane. What he finds makes his blood run cold.

In a pawnshop in Spanish Harlem, a former professor and survivor of the Holocaust named Abraham Setrakian knows something is happening. And he knows the time has come, that a war is brewing . . .

So begins a battle of mammoth proportions as the vampiric virus that has infected New York begins to spill out into the streets. Eph, who is joined by Setrakian and a motley crew of fighters, must now find a way to stop the contagion and save his city—a city that includes his wife and son—before it is too late.

An epic battle for survival begins between man and vampire in The Strain—the first book in a heart-stopping trilogy from one of Hollywood’s most inventive storytellers and a critically acclaimed thriller writer. Guillermo del Toro, the genius director of the Academy Award-winning Pan’s Labyrinth and Hellboy, and Hammett Award-winning author Chuck Hogan have joined forces to boldly reinvent the vampire novel. Brilliant, blood-chilling, and unputdownable, The Strain is a nightmare of the first order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Being Elvis: A Lonely Life *




  








A “sympathetic and exceptionally well-written account” (USA Today), Ray Connolly’s biography of the King soars with “spontaneity and electricity” (Preston Lauterbach).

Elvis Presley is a giant figure in American popular culture, a man whose talent and fame were matched only by his later excesses and tragic end. A godlike entity in the history of rock and roll, this twentieth-century icon with a dazzling voice blended gospel and traditionally black rhythm and blues with country to create a completely new kind of music and new way of expressing male sexuality, which simply blew the doors off a staid and repressed 1950s America.

In Being Elvis veteran rock journalist Ray Connolly takes a fresh look at the career of the world’s most loved singer, placing him, forty years after his death, not exhaustively in the garish neon lights of Las Vegas but back in his mid-twentieth-century, distinctly southern world. For new and seasoned fans alike, Connolly, who interviewed Elvis in 1969, re-creates a man who sprang from poverty in Tupelo, Mississippi, to unprecedented overnight fame, eclipsing Frank Sinatra and then inspiring the Beatles along the way.

Juxtaposing the music, the songs, and the incendiary live concerts with a personal life that would later careen wildly out of control, Connolly demonstrates that Elvis’s amphetamine use began as early as his touring days of hysteria in the late 1950s, and that the financial needs that drove him in the beginning would return to plague him at the very end. With a narrative informed by interviews over many years with John Lennon, Bob Dylan, B. B. King, Sam Phillips, and Roy Orbison, among many others, Connolly creates one of the most nuanced and mature portraits of this cultural phenomenon to date.

What distinguishes Being Elvis beyond the narrative itself is Connolly’s more subtle examinations of white poverty, class aspirations, and the prison that is extreme fame. As we reach the end of this poignant account, Elvis’s death at forty-two takes on the hue of a profoundly American tragedy. The creator of an American sound that resonates today, Elvis remains frozen in time, an enduring American icon who could “seamlessly soar into a falsetto of pleading and yearning” and capture an inner emotion, perhaps of eternal yearning, to which all of us can still relate.

Intimate and unsparing, Being Elvis explores the extravagance and irrationality inherent in the Elvis mythology, ultimately offering a thoughtful celebration of an immortal life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Constitutional Calculus: The Math of Justice and the Myth of Common Sense *




  








How math can make a more stable democracy: “A breath of fresh air . . . a reaffirmation that mathematics should be used more often to make general public policy.” —MAA Reviews

How should we count the population of the United States? What would happen if we replaced the electoral college with a direct popular vote? What are the consequences of allowing unlimited partisan gerrymandering of congressional districts? Can six-person juries yield verdicts consistent with the needs of justice? Is it racist to stop and frisk minorities at a higher rate than non-minorities? These and other questions have long been the subject of legal and political debate and are routinely decided by lawyers, politicians, judges, and voters, mostly through an appeal to common sense and tradition.

But mathematician Jeff Suzuki asserts that common sense is not so common, and traditions developed long ago in what was a mostly rural, mostly agricultural, mostly isolated nation of three million might not apply to a mostly urban, mostly industrial, mostly global nation of three hundred million. In Constitutional Calculus, Suzuki guides us through the U.S. Constitution and American history to show how mathematics reveals our flaws, finds the answers we need, and moves us closer to our ideals.

From the first presidential veto to the debate over mandatory drug testing, the NSA’s surveillance program, and the fate of death row inmates, Suzuki draws us into real-world debates and then reveals how math offers a superior compass for decision-making. Relying on iconic cases, including the convictions of the Scottsboro boys, League of United Latin American Citizens v. Perry, and Floyd v. City of New York, Suzuki shows that more math can lead to better justice, greater fairness, and a more stable democracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Murder for the Books: A Blue Ridge Library Mystery *




  








The Blue Ridge Mountains, fun historical tidbits, a hint of the supernatural, and a taste of romance—this bookish cozy mystery series debut about a crime-solving librarian is “one of the best” (New York Journal of Books).

Librarian Amy Webber must archive overdue crimes and deadly rumors before a killer strikes again in small-town Virginia . . .

Fleeing a disastrous love affair, university librarian Amy Webber moves in with her aunt in a quiet, historic mountain town in Virginia. She quickly busies herself with managing a charming public library that requires all her attention with its severe lack of funds and overabundance of eccentric patrons. The last thing she needs is a new, available neighbor whose charm lures her into trouble.

Dancer-turned-teacher and choreographer Richard Muir inherited the farmhouse next door from his great-uncle, Paul Dassin. But town folklore claims the house’s original owner was poisoned by his wife, who was an outsider. It quickly became water under the bridge, until she vanished after her sensational 1925 murder trial. Determined to clear the name of the woman his great-uncle loved, Richard implores Amy to help him investigate the case. Amy is skeptical until their research raises questions about the culpability of the town’s leading families . . . including her own.

When inexplicable murders plunge the quiet town into chaos, Amy and Richard must crack open the books to reveal a cruel conspiracy and lay a turbulent past to rest in A Murder for the Books, the first installment of Victoria Gilbert’s Blue Ridge Library mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sleeping Murder: Miss Marple's Last Case (Miss Marple Mysteries Book 4) *




  








In Agatha Christie’s classic, Sleeping Murder, the indomitable Miss Marple turns ghost hunter and uncovers shocking evidence of a perfect crime.

Soon after Gwenda moved into her new home, odd things started to happen. Despite her best efforts to modernize the house, she only succeeded in dredging up its past. Worse, she felt an irrational sense of terror every time she climbed the stairs.

In fear, Gwenda turned to Miss Marple to exorcise her ghosts. Between them, they were to solve a “perfect” crime committed many years before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*As the Twig is Bent: A Matt Davis Mystery *




  







SOMEONE IS RAPING AND STRANGLING WOMEN in the Chelsea section of Manhattan - but, who? The only clues: a distinct signature, a heart carved into each victim’s breast containing the initials “J.C.” and the initials of the decease; copies of the New Testament – with underlined passages referring to infidelity; and fingerprints of a juvenile arrested in the 1960s in Upstate New York. Assigned to the case is NYPD detective, Matt Davis, hopelessly addicted to fly fishing - and chocolate. A one-quarter Mohawk Indian partner, a scarred Vietnam veteran, and a female detective looking for "true love" complete the cast in this explosive mystery thriller that exposes the sordid underbelly of the world of Internet chat rooms. The nerve-tingling plot grabs the reader and doesn't let go, propelling "As The Twig Is Bent" toward its unlikely, bone-chilling conclusion. CAUTION: Contains graphic sexual mateial that may be inappropriate for some readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Opening Day: A Matt Davis Mystery *




  








Young girls are coming through a small Upstate New York village, but...they aren't all coming out--alive!
Following a close brush with death as an NYPD homicide detective, Matt Davis takes early retirement, and accepts what appears to be a cushy position as Chief of Police of a three-man department in a small, rural Upstate New York village. While out fly-fishing on his favorite stream on the opening day of trout season, Matt stumbles across the murdered remains of a body, barely recognizable as a human being, killed approximately six months earlier. With no real physical evidence-no clothing, no identification, and no clues-it's up to Matt to not only identify the murderer, but to find the identity of the victim.

But, in the end, it's the revelation of the unlikely killer's identity that will shock this tight-knit community to its very core, and leave the reader begging for more. Opening Day is the second in the Matt Davis Mystery Series, and picks up where As the Twig is Bent left off.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Twice Bitten: A Matt Davis Mystery*




  








While in prison, Ron Trentweiler, a petty thief, is befriended by an itinerant preacher and gets “religion.” Upon his release, he founds a small, storefront Pentecostal-style church in his native, rural Alabama. Enter Winona Stepp, a visitor at one of his services who seems to know all about "Brother Ron," as he has taken to calling himself, yet insists upon keeping her past to herself. Things go smoothly for the pair, that is until Winona suggests using venomous snakes in their "act" and all hell breaks loose. Eventually, they make their way north into Matt’s "backyard," where things take a murderous twist. What secrets are hiding in Winona’s closet? Is Brother Ron exactly who he appears to be? Is he a religious convert or just a con man? These and other questions confront Chief of Police, Matt Davis, along with the usual cast of characters in the new Matt Davis Mystery, TWICE BITTEN, as the fly-fishing detective once more comes face to face with murder in the sleepy village of Roscoe, NY.

Twice Bitten is the third in the Matt Davis Mystery Series. The first two are: As The Twig Is Bent and Opening Day. All are available in Kindle and paperback.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Beautiful Child*




  








THE INSPIRATION FOR THE NETFLIX DOCUMENTARY GIRL IN THE PICTURE

Sharon Marshall was a brilliant and beautiful student whose future was filled with promise—until her murderous, fugitive father drew her into a lifetime of deception that became one of the most baffling cases in the annals of American true crime.

A student at Forest Park High School near Atlanta, Georgia, popular blonde-haired Sharon Marshall was at the top of her class. Serving as a Lt. Colonel in the ROTC, she earned a full scholarship to Georgia Tech University to study aerospace engineering. She was the ultimate girl next door, sweet, generous, and well-adjusted. But Sharon had disturbing secrets so shocking and unique, they took more than a decade to unravel...

This is the horrifying true story of a mysterious young woman caught in the violent web of the murderous fugitive she called her father—and a heartrending testament to the profound courage and perseverance of one woman trapped in the grip of extreme evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Godfather's Revenge (The Godfather Returns Book 2) *




  








The third and final installment in Mario Puzo's epic chronicle of the Corleone crime family—one of the most enduring lineages in American literature and cinema—achieves a stunning crescendo with a story that imagines the role of the Mafia in the assassination of a young, charismatic president.

In The Godfather's Revenge—authorized by the Puzo Estate—Mark Winegardner moves the Corleone family onto the biggest stage of all: the intersection of organized crime and national politics. A subordinate to Michael Corleone, New Orleans underboss Carlo Tramonti is publicly humiliated when the US Attorney General—President Danny Shea's brother—has him arrested and deported to Colombia. Tramonti eventually returns, hell-bent on settling scores, and triggers a series of events destined to change the course of American history. Corleone, though haunted by the death of his brother Fredo, knows that this is no time for weakness—and so, with fearless consigliere Tom Hagen leading the way, a new path for the future is forged.

As the dramatic twists of The Godfather's Revenge take the reader from Las Vegas to Miami to New Orleans, from the power alleys of Washington, DC, to the remote jungles of Colombia, the puppet master behind the curtain remains Michael Corleone, the tortured prodigal son who is determined to redefine his family's legacy and make his father—the original Godfather—proud.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lies of Silence: A Novel*




  








Shortlisted for the Man Booker Prize: An unhappy marriage is further shaken when IRA terrorists invade the couple’s home in this “first rate” thriller (The New York Times).

Michael Dillon, a self-described “poet in a business suit,” is a once-aspiring writer in Belfast whose dreams have been consumed by a stultifying career as a hotel manager and a hateful marriage to his unstable wife, Moira. But on the day he decides to leave Moira for his younger lover and take off for London, IRA terrorists break into the Dillon home. Their plan is simple: They’ll hold Moira hostage while Michael plants a bomb designed to kill a rabble-rousing Protestant and his flock convening for a political rally. If Michael goes to the police, Moira dies. It’s only the first choice of many—because in Brian Moore’s “breathtakingly constructed” nightmare, the day has just begun (Los Angeles Times).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hawke's Target (A Sonny Hawke Thriller Book 3)*




  








Judge. Jury. Executioner. One man is taking the law into his own hands. His targets are criminals who slipped through the justice system. From California to Texas, this relentless avenger hunts down the unpunished and sentences them to death.

But now he’s on Sonny Hawke’s turf. A Texas Ranger committed to his job, Hawke will not abide vigilante justice—especially when innocents are also in the line of fire. The trail of bodies stretches across the Lone Star State to the most savage clan East Texas has ever seen.And Hawke is the only one who can stop them . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*True Grit: A Novel *




  








The #1 New York Times bestselling classic frontier adventure novel that inspired two award-winning films!

Charles Portis has long been acclaimed as one of America’s foremost writers. True Grit, his most famous novel, was first published in 1968, and became the basis for two movies, the 1969 classic starring John Wayne and, in 2010, a new version starring Academy Award® winner Jeff Bridges and written and directed by the Coen brothers. True Grit tells the story of Mattie Ross, who is just fourteen when the coward Tom Chaney shoots her father down in Fort Smith, Arkansas, and robs him of his life, his horse, and $150 in cash. Mattie leaves home to avenge her father’s blood. With one-eyed Rooster Cogburn, the meanest available U.S. Marshal, by her side, Mattie pursues the killer into Indian Territory. True Grit is eccentric, cool, straight, and unflinching, like Mattie herself. From a writer of true status, this is an American classic through and through.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Spy's Wife: A Novel *




  








Perfect for fans of Jennifer Weiner, Emily Giffin, and Jane Green.

How would it feel to wake up one morning and discover that you’re married to James Bond? Shelley has always believed that her husband is a mild-mannered management consultant—but then one morning his picture appears on CNN above the headline “CIA Spy David Harris is Source of British News Leak.”

Quiet, self-possessed David a spy? Impossible! But while Shelley is still reeling from the first revelation, David’s photo is again splashed across the news—and this time he’s not alone. This time he has his arm around a beautiful, sun-streaked blonde, and this time the headline screams, “CIA Superspy and British Reporter in Romantic Relationship!”

In the weeks that follow, together and apart, David and Shelley dodge foreign agents and international media hounds (not to mention his desperate ex-lover) from Paris to Bogotá to Jerusalem. But more alarming than this game of hide-and-seek is the fact that Shelley finds herself fascinated and deeply, disturbingly attracted by the dangerous stranger her husband has become. Can she reconcile her dream of domestic tranquility with the fierce emotions that have suddenly taken over her life? Can she become the perfect spy’s wife?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Mardi Gras Massacre (The Penetrator Book 5) *




  








Against the colorful backdrop of New Orleans' Mardi Gras, the Penetrator joins the festivities with a bang -literally -as he blows up an 80-thousand-ton cannery ship belonging to Marcel Bouchet. It seems that Marcel Bouchet is the powerful head of the Gulfland Fisherman's Co-Op.

Bouchet and his henchmen are terrorizing the independent Gulf Coast fisherman into joining his organization so that he can corner the seafood market. But that is only a small part of his plan, for he intends to undermine the entire United States economy with a massive counterfeiting ring...with Cuba's help.

With little to go on expect a couple of counterfeit bills that pass every legitimate test that was sent to him by a dead fisherman, the Penetrator must be at his best in order to take on the criminals in the Bayou.

With 5 million copies in print, The Penetrator novel series has thrilled readers around the world for years. The series features the action and adventures of Mark Hardin as he wages a continuing war against crime, corruption, and evil organizations from around the world in order to protect the innocent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tokyo Purple (The Penetrator Book 6) *




  








Mark Hardin is up against a Japanese crime syndicate that's turning out atomic artillery.
Naked and alone, she was at the mercy of an evil giant, a Japanese "Godfather" who wanted to pick her brains. And if she wouldn't cooperate-well, there were a number things he could do with his beautiful American captive...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Code of War: Partition Theorem (The Jen Yates Series Book 3) *




  








War Arrives in Beijing

The United States and the People’s Republic of China are at odds, and it’s tearing the world in two. Economic tensions are at a breaking point, placing the two nations on a path to war.

Jen Yates is in the middle of it all. The conflict started with the Cyber Kinetic Elimination of General Hu Shang, and traveled to the Korean Peninsula, where the two great nations faced off between their proxies: The North and the South. Now it’s time for the final battle, and it will carry Jen Yates into China’s capital: Beijing.

Isolated and far from help, Jen Yates must carry out the most dangerous Cyber Kinetic Assaults of her career––these assaults will be on China’s most sensitive and highly guarded computer networks, and her actions will place her in the gun sights of China’s most dangerous assassin: Sai Kwon.

If Jen Yates succeeds, she’ll have destroyed the Chinese Communist Party’s vast array of authoritarian tools. If she fails, she’ll be consumed by China’s burgeoning police state.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Ares Virus (Rob Stone Book 1)*




  







At a US research facility funded by the military and clandestine agencies a super-virus has been created as a first strike military weapon. During its conception the anti-virus has furthered the possibilities of medical research by decades. Such is its potential, treachery has struck from within. If the virus is released, then the anti-virus will be worth billions to the pharmaceutical industry. Isobel Bartlett worked on the project and knows its potential. After the suspicious death of her mentor, and upon hearing part of an audacious plan to make money from the project she flees the facility with the information needed to culture the viruses to seek help from a contact with the FBI. Up against rogue government forces, she is helped by Agent Rob Stone of the Secret Service who has been tasked by the president to investigate a disbanded assassination program after his investigation led him to the bio research facility. The two are hunted mercilessly by an assassin from Washington to the streets of New York. Only when the hunt reaches the wild forests of Vermont can ex-special forces soldier Stone take the fight to the enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*American Snakes *




  








Although many people fear them, snakes are as much a part of America’s rich natural heritage as redwoods, bald eagles, and grizzly bears. Found from the vast Okefenokee Swamp to high alpine meadows, from hardwood canopies to the burning bottom of the Grand Canyon, these ultimate vertebrates are ecologically pivotal predators and quintessential survivors.

In this revelatory and engaging meditation on American snakes, Sean P. Graham, a respected herpetologist and gifted writer,

explains the everyday lives of American snakes, from their daily routines and seasonal cycles to their love lives, hunting tactics, and defensive repertoires
debunks harmful myths about snakes and explores their relationship with humans
highlights the contribution of snakes to the American wilderness
tells tales of “snake people”—important snake biologists with inspiring careers


Neither a typical field guide nor an exhaustive reference, American Snakes is instead a fascinating study of the suborder Serpentes. Brimming with intriguing and unusual stories—of hognose snakes that roll over and play dead, blindsnakes with tiny vestigial lungs, rainbow-hued dipsadines, and wave-surfing sea-snakes—the text is interspersed with scores of gorgeous full-color images of snakes, from the scary to the sublime. This proud celebration of a diverse American wildlife group will make every reader, no matter how skeptical, into a genuine snake lover.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Terror Before Trafalgar: Nelson, Napoleon and the secret war (Tom Pocock's History of Nelson)*




  








The Royal Navy’s annihilation of the French and Spanish fleets at Trafalgar on 21 October 1805 was a pivotal event in European history.

Because the victory was so stunningly complete, and because Admiral Horatio Nelson died heroically in the engagement, the event has become a legend. But Trafalgar was not an isolated battle, fought and won in a single afternoon. The naval campaign had begun more than four years earlier.

The extraordinary period that followed Napoleon’s threat to invade England in 1801 became known as ‘The Great Terror’. As Napoleon’s formidable Grande Armée faced an army of English volunteers across the Channel, a secret war of espionage and subversion was being fought and new technologies of war — including rockets, submarines, and torpedoes — were developed.

Drawing on diaries, letters and newspapers, The Terror Before Trafalgar paints a vivid picture of the years 1801–1805, and of the people wittingly or unwittingly caught up in these unique events: Nelson as he blockaded the French at sea for two unbroken years; his love Emma Hamilton waiting at home; Jane Austen and her naval brothers; the diarist Fanny Burney; the admirals, generals and politicians; and those lesser-known men — Congreve, Moreau and Pichegru — who waged the secret war in England and in France.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In the Name of Humanity: The Secret Deal to End the Holocaust*




  








Shortlisted for the 2018 RBC Taylor prize for literary nonfiction
“A riveting tale of the previously unknown and fascinating story of the unsung angels who strove to foil the Final Solution.”—Kirkus starred review

On November 25, 1944, prisoners at Auschwitz heard a deafening explosion. Emerging from their barracks, they witnessed the crematoria and gas chambers--part of the largest killing machine in human history--come crashing down. Most assumed they had fallen victim to inmate sabotage and thousands silently cheered. However, the Final Solution's most efficient murder apparatus had not been felled by Jews, but rather by the ruthless architect of mass genocide, Reichsführer-SS Heinrich Himmler. It was an edict that has puzzled historians for more than six decades.

Holocaust historian and New York Times bestselling author Max Wallace--a veteran interviewer for Steven Spielberg's Shoah Foundation--draws on an explosive cache of recently declassified documents and an account from the only living eyewitness to unravel the mystery. He uncovers an astounding story involving the secret negotiations of an unlikely trio--a former fascist President of Switzerland, a courageous Orthodox Jewish woman, and Himmler's Finnish osteopath--to end the Holocaust, aided by clandestine Swedish and American intelligence efforts. He documents their efforts to deceive Himmler, who, as Germany's defeat loomed, sought to enter an alliance with the West against the Soviet Union. By exploiting that fantasy and persuading Himmler to betray Hitler's orders, the group helped to prevent the liquidation of tens of thousands of Jews during the last months of the Second World War, and thwarted Hitler's plan to take "every last Jew" down with the Reich.

Deeply researched and dramatically recounted, In the Name of Humanity is a remarkable tale of bravery and audacious tactics that will help rewrite the history of the Holocaust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Sunday in Hell: Pearl Harbor Minute by Minute *




  








The author of A Return to Glory constructs a compellingly detailed and panoramic history of the fateful day that ushered the United States into WWII.

Using long-established historical records and contemporary journals, as well as recently released wartime documents, Bill McWilliams has created a brand-new minute-by-minute narrative of the Day That Will Live in Infamy. Told from the points of view of dozens of characters, from generals and admirals and politicians and diplomats down to deckhands and private soldiers and innocent civilians at all levels, this panoramic overview of one of the most traumatizing and shocking events in American history puts the reader in a position to understand the big picture of strategy and tactics, as well as the intimate details of what the chaos, violence, and presence of death felt like to people immersed in the surprise of an armed attack on American soil.

December 7, 1941, was a turning point in the history of the United States, which had been teetering on a decision between isolationism and intervention. One might argue that every US military engagement since then has been affected by what happened when America learned that it could not stand by and watch war among strangers without potentially becoming involved—whether we wished to or not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Golden Thirteen: How Black Men Won the Right to Wear Navy Gold *




  








The inspiring story of the 13 courageous Black men who integrated the U.S. Navy during World War II—leading desegregation efforts across America and anticipating the civil rights movement.

Featuring previously unpublished material from the U.S. Navy, this little-known history of forgotten civil rights heroes uncovers the racism within the military and the fight to serve.

Through oral histories and original interviews with surviving family members, Dan Goldberg brings thirteen forgotten heroes away from the margins of history and into the spotlight. He reveals the opposition these men faced: the racist pseudo-science, the regular condescension, the repeated epithets, the verbal abuse and even violence. Despite these immense challenges, the Golden Thirteen persisted—understanding the power of integration, the opportunities for black Americans if they succeeded, and the consequences if they failed.

Until 1942, black men in the Navy could hold jobs only as cleaners and cooks. The Navy reluctantly decided to select the first black men to undergo officer training in 1944, after enormous pressure from ordinary citizens and civil rights leaders. These men, segregated and sworn to secrecy, worked harder than they ever had in their lives and ultimately passed their exams with the highest average of any class in Navy history.

In March 1944, these sailors became officers, the first black men to wear the gold stripes. Yet even then, their fight wasn’t over: white men refused to salute them, refused to eat at their table, and refused to accept that black men could be superior to them in rank. Still, the Golden Thirteen persevered, determined to hold their heads high and set an example that would inspire generations to come.

In the vein of Hidden Figures, The Golden Thirteen reveals the contributions of heroes who were previously lost to history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The British Pacific Fleet: The Royal Navy's Most Powerful Strike Force*




  








“Magnificent and important . . . should be on the shelves of anyone with a genuine interest in the history of the Royal Navy in the Second World War.” —Military History Monthly

In August 1944 the British Pacific Fleet did not exist. Six months later it was strong enough to launch air attacks on Japanese territory, and by the end of the war it constituted the most powerful force in the history of the Royal Navy, fighting as professional equals alongside the US Navy in the thick of the action. How this was achieved by a nation nearing exhaustion after five years of conflict is a story of epic proportions in which ingenuity, diplomacy and dogged persistence all played a part. As much a political as a technical triumph, the BPF was uniquely complex in its make-up: its C-in-C was responsible to the Admiralty for the general direction of his Fleet; took operational orders from the American Admiral Nimitz; answered to the Government of Australia for the construction and maintenance of a vast base infrastructure, and to other Commonwealth Governments for the ships and men that formed his fully-integrated multi-national fleet.

This ground-breaking new work by David Hobbs describes the background, creation and expansion of the BPF from its first tentative strikes, through operations off the coast of Japan to its impact on the immediate post-war period, including the opinions of USN liaison officers attached to the British flagships. The book is the first to demonstrate the real scope and scale of the BPF’s impressive achievement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*The Bravest Man: Richard O'Kane and the Amazing Submarine Adventures of the USS Tang *




  








“There’s no margin for mistakes in submarines. You’re either alive or dead.”
–Richard O’Kane

Hailed as the ace of aces, captain Richard O’Kane, winner of the Congressional Medal of Honor for his consummate skill and heroism as a submarine skipper, sank more enemy ships and saved more downed fliers than anyone else.

Now Pulitzer Prize—winning author William Tuohy captures all the danger, the terror, and the pulse-pounding action of undersea combat as he chronicles O’Kane’s wartime career–from his valiant service as executive officer under Wahoo skipper Dudley “Mush” Morton to his electrifying patrols as commander of the USS Tangand his incredible escape, with eight other survivors, after Tang was sunk by its own defective torpedo.

Above all, The Bravest Manis the dramatic story of mavericks who broke the rules and set the pace to become a new breed of hunter/killer submariners who waged a unique brand of warfare. These undersea warriors would blaze their own path to victory–and transform the “Silent Service” into the deadliest fighting force in the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hitler's Secret Commandos: Operations of the K-Verband *




  








An extensive history of the amphibious attack unit created by Nazi Germany during World War II.

Hitler’s Secret Commandos is the history of the K-Verband naval commando unit, established in 1943 to wreak havoc amongst invading allied forces involved in amphibious landings or actions, against German-occupied coasts.

Following the Italian and British example, the basic idea was for a small, exceptionally well-trained and reliable commando force using the maximum element of surprise. Midget U-boats and small torpedo-carrying craft along the lines of the “explosive boats” used by the Italian Navy were designed for individual operations while a naval assault troop was formed for missions against important enemy operational targets near the sea after being landed from naval vessels offshore.

Using German archive material, first-hand accounts and other published material this is the first comprehensive history of the K-Verband. It charts the development, structure, selection, training and equipment the Commando unit used together with a detailed narrative of the operations undertaken.

The material has been translated from a German text, previously published in Germany with wide acclaim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Heroes in the Skies: American Aviators in World War II *




  








A gripping collection of true stories that capture the bravery of American pilots who helped win WWII.

American pilots fought fierce and often deadly battles in every theater of the Second World War, and many overcame incredible obstacles to survive. Meet some of these courageous aviators, including George McGovern, who survived enemy fire that left 110 holes in his aircraft; George H. W. Bush, shot down in the Pacific; Jim Landis, a naval flyer stationed in Pearl Harbor who returned fire even after sustaining a bullet through his hand; Alex Jefferson, a Tuskegee airman shot down over France and taken prisoner; and Betty Blake, one of the little-known women pilots who aided the war effort.

Clifton Truman Daniel, a grandson of President Truman, provides the foreword to this collection of carefully researched and vividly told profiles in courage that will transport you to the bullet-ridden, bomb-laden skies of the early 1940s.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*War For the Hell of It: A Fighter Pilot's View of Vietnam *




  








Ed, "Fast Eddie," Cobleigh served two tours of duty during the Vietnam air war, logging 375 combat sorties in the F-4 Phantom fighter/bomber.

In War for the Hell of It, Cobleigh shares his perspectives in a deeply personal account of a fighter pilot's life, one filled with moral ambiguity and military absurdities offset by the undeniable thrill of flying a fighter aircraft. With well-crafted prose that puts you into the Phantom's cockpit, Cobleigh vividly recounts the unexplainable loss of his wingman, the useless missions he flew, the need to trust his reflexes, eyesight, and aggressiveness, and his survival instincts in the heat of combat. He discusses the deaths of his squadron mates and the contradictions of a dirty, semi-secret war fought from beautiful, exotic Thailand. This is an unprecedented look into the state of mind of a pilot as he experiences everything from the carnage of a crash to the joy of flying through a star-studded night sky, from the illogical political agendas of Washington to his own dangerous addiction to risk.

Cobleigh gives a stirring and emotional description of one man's journey into airborne hell and back, recounting the pleasures and the pain. the wins and the losses. and ultimately, the return.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/06/22.

Currently $5.

*13 Cent Killers: The 5th Marine Snipers in Vietnam *




  








“It’s not easy to stay alive with a $1,000 bounty on your head.”

In 1967, a bullet cost thirteen cents, and no one gave Uncle Sam a bigger bang for his buck than the 5th Marine Regiment Sniper Platoon. So feared were these lethal marksmen that the Viet Cong offered huge rewards for killing them. Now noted Vietnam author John J. Culbertson, a former 5th Marine sniper himself, presents the riveting true stories of young Americans who fought with bolt rifles and bounties on their heads during the fiercest combat of the war,from 1967 through the desperate Tet battle for Hue in early ’68.

In spotter/shooter pairs, sniper teams accompanied battle-hardened Marine rifle companies like the 2/5 on patrols and combat missions. Whether fighting their way out of a Viet Cong “kill zone” or battling superior numbers of NVA crack troops, the sniper teams were at the cutting edge in the art of jungle warfare, showing the patience, stealth, combat marksmanship, and raw courage that made the unit the most decorated regimental sniper platoon in the Vietnam War. Harrowing and unforgettable, these accounts pay tribute to the heroes who made the greatest sacrifice of all–and leave no doubt that among 5th Marine snipers uncommon valor was truly a common virtue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/07/22.

Currently $1.

*Blue Sunrise: If alien paranoia is driven by evolution, are they evil? Or are they just born that way? *




  








*Rediscover the awe-inspiring wonder of great science fiction.*

Blue Sunrise (Book one of the Blue Sun series) is hard science fiction at its best; a richly woven tale of a man struggling with his personal demons, an expedition to Mars caught in the cross-hairs of interstellar conflict and an alien race pushing the limits of its genetically mandated paranoia to destroy all other intelligent life. Blue Sunrise is a provocative exploration of well-developed characters in a tightly plotted novel actively pulling the reader through every twist and turn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Forsaken (A Unit 51 Novel Book 2)*




  








The ancient creature found in Antarctica is only a taste of the terror to come in a thriller that “blends intricate science fiction and visceral horror” (Publishers Weekly).

At a research station in Antarctica, scientists discovered a strange and ancient organism. They thought they could study it, classify it, control it. The couldn't . . .

Six months ago, a secret paramilitary team called Unit 51 was sent to the station.

They thought the creature was dead, the nightmare was over. It wasn't . . .

In a Mexican temple, archeologists uncover the remains of a half-human hybrid. They believe it is related to the creature in Antarctica, a dark thing of legend that is still alive—and still evolving. They believe it needs a new host to feed, to mutate, to multiply. They're right. And the human race might just be headed for extinction . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Grocery: The Buying and Selling of Food in America *




  








The New York Times–bestselling author “digs deep into the world of how we shop and how we eat. It’s a marvelous, smart, revealing work” (Susan Orlean, #1 bestselling author).

In a culture obsessed with food—how it looks, what it tastes like, where it comes from, what is good for us—there are often more questions than answers. Ruhlman proposes that the best practices for consuming wisely could be hiding in plain sight—in the aisles of your local supermarket. Using the human story of the family-run Midwestern chain Heinen’s as an anchor to this journalistic narrative, he dives into the mysterious world of supermarkets and the ways in which we produce, consume, and distribute food. Grocery examines how rapidly supermarkets—and our food and culture—have changed since the days of your friendly neighborhood grocer. But rather than waxing nostalgic for the age of mom-and-pop shops, Ruhlman seeks to understand how our food needs have shifted since the mid-twentieth century, and how these needs mirror our cultural ones.

A mix of reportage and rant, personal history and social commentary, Grocery is a landmark book from one of our most insightful food writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Madness: A Bipolar Life *




  








In the vein of An Unquiet Mind comes a storm of a memoir that will take you deep inside bipolar disorder and change everything you know.

When Marya Hornbacher published her first book, Wasted: A Memoir of Anorexia and Bulimia, she did not yet have the piece of shattering knowledge that would finally make sense of the chaos of her life. At age twenty-four, Hornbacher was diagnosed with Type I rapid-cycle bipolar, the most severe form of bipolar disorder.

In Madness, in her trademark wry and utterly self-revealing voice, Hornbacher tells her new story. Through scenes of astonishing visceral and emotional power, she takes us inside her own desperate attempts to counteract violently careening mood swings by self-starvation, substance abuse, numbing sex, and self-mutilation. How Hornbacher fights her way up from a madness that all but destroys her, and what it is like to live in a difficult and sometimes beautiful life and marriage—where bipolar always beckons—is at the center of this brave and heart-stopping memoir.

Madness delivers the revelation that Hornbacher is not alone: millions of people in America today are struggling with a variety of disorders that may disguise their bipolar disease. And Hornbacher's fiercely self-aware portrait of her own bipolar as early as age four will powerfully change, too, the current debate on whether bipolar in children actually exists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Logged On *




  








Previously published in Yule Log Murder

Few things are as sweet as Christmas in coastal Maine. The only thing that can spoil the fun is murder . . .

Realizing she can’t make a decent Bûche de Noël to save her life, Julia Snowden enlists the help of her eccentric neighbor, Mrs. St. Onge, in hopes of mastering the dessert for Christmas. With everyone in the old woman’s circle missing or deceased, however, it’s up to Julia to stop the deadly tidings before she’s the next Busman’s Harbor resident to meet a not-so-jolly fate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Relative Murder (A Medlar Mystery Book 4) *




  








Even the closest families have secrets hidden away.

Bestselling novelist Sara Medlar is skilled at sharing stories about other people, but she hoped the truth about her own family would never surface. Her home in Lachlan, Florida, is her refuge and she loves having her niece Kate and dear friend Jack Wyatt together under her roof. The Medlar Three, as they are known around town, have sworn off getting involved in any more murder investigations.

When the sheriff unexpectedly leaves on vacation, Jack is surprised to find himself appointed as deputy. So when Kate stumbles upon a dead body while visiting a friend, the Medlar Three are back in the sleuthing game. Kate also has a charming new real estate client with a mysterious past. He seems to be followed by trouble and that makes Sara and Jack uneasy.

It doesn’t take long to discover that the murder and the new man in town are somehow related—the question is how. When the stranger’s true identity is revealed, Sara realizes her carefully crafted story is about to unravel and she fears she’ll lose Kate and Jack forever. But she desperately hopes that love and honesty will win out over years of lies and deceit. And besides, family is family—even if you sometimes want to kill them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Greed in the Gilded Age: The Brilliant Con of Cassie Chadwick*




  








Greed in the Gilded Age is a Gatsby-esque tale of mystery, money, sex, and scandal.

‘Millionaire’ had just entered the American lexicon and Cassie Chadwick was front page news, becoming a media sensation before mass media, even eclipsing President Roosevelt’s inauguration. Using these newspaper articles, Hazelgrove tells the story of one of the greatest cons in American history.

Combining the sexuality and helplessness her gender implied, Chadwick conned at least 2 million dollars, equivalent to about 60 million today, simply by claiming to be the illegitimate daughter and heir of steel titan, Andrew Carnegie. Playing to their greed, she was able to convince highly educated financiers to loan hundreds of thousands of dollars, on nothing more than a rumor and her word.

She was a product of her time and painting her as a criminal is only one way to look at it. Those times rewarded someone who was smart, inventive, bold, and aggressive. She was able to break through boundaries of class, education, and gender, to beat the men of the one percent at their own game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Secrets: A Thrilling Novel of Suspense (A Lost and Found Novel Book 2) *




  








The #1 New York Times bestselling author of Fear Thy Neighbor and No Way Out blends mystery and drama in this twisty new Lost and Found novel, as siblings Cullen and Luna set out to uncover the secrets behind a long-lost diary.

Every antique tells a story. Cullen and Luna Bodman learned that through their parents’ furniture business. Now, with their restoration shop and café, they often find themselves at the center of those stories, unraveling mysteries for their clients. The old steamer chest that Cullen receives from an anonymous source is fascinating in its own right. But inside, Cullen discovers more—a locked diary accompanied by a letter, asking for the diary to be restored to its rightful owner. Also in the trunk is a wooden box containing ticket stubs and an undated carnival flyer.

But everyone isn’t thrilled with Luna’s quest. Her budding relationship with U.S. Marshal Christopher Gaines comes under strain as he tries to talk her out of a wild goose chase. But intuition pushes her on, unveiling a surprising modern-day connection, and leading Cullen and Luna to wonder if the diary’s secrets still hold power today . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Girl Two: Taken (A Maya Gray FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 2)*




  








In the Maya Gray series (which begins with Book #1—GIRL ONE: MURDER) FBI Special Agent Maya Gray, 39, has seen it all. She’s one of BAU’s rising stars and the go-to agent for hard-to-crack serial cases. When she receives a handwritten postcard promising to release 12 kidnapped women if she will solve 12 cold cases, she assumes it’s a hoax.

Until the note mentions that, among the captives, is her missing sister.

Maya, shaken, is forced to take it seriously. The cases she’s up against are some of the most difficult the FBI has ever seen. But the terms of his game are simple: If Maya solves a case, he will release one of the girls.

And if she fails, he will end a life.

In GIRL TWO: TAKEN (book #2), Maya must solve the murder of a female corrections officer. A seemingly black-and-white case, closed years ago, the local police refuse to take it up again. But as Maya delves into the world of prisons, correction officers and ex-cons, she quickly sees there is more there than meets the eye. She, it turns out, was not the only officer murdered. It was a serial. And this killer is more complex—and unpredictable—than anyone can imagine.

And if Maya doesn’t solve this case soon, her own sister’s life may be on the line.

Meanwhile, the first released “bunny” has given the FBI a promising lead on the killer’s whereabouts—but are they walking into a trap?

In a race against time, and with her sister’s life hanging in the balance, Maya must unravel the link between the 12 captives and end the killer’s dark game once and for all. Is this killer toying with her? Does he truly have her sister? Will he ever give her back?

Or will Maya end up sucked too deep into this killer’s twisted cat-and-mouse game to notice that she, herself, is the prey?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Where Are The Children? *




  








The #1 New York Times bestselling author and Queen of Suspense launched her career with this classic thriller following a woman whose past holds a terrible secret.

Nancy Harmon long ago fled the heartbreak of her first marriage, the macabre deaths of her two little children, and the shocking charges against her. She changed her name, dyed her hair, and left California for the windswept peace of Cape Cod. Now remarried, she has two more beloved children, and the terrible pain has begun to heal—until the morning when she looks in the backyard for her little boy and girl and finds only one red mitten. She knows that the nightmare is beginning again...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Salish Sea Series Collection*




  







The Salish Sea Series Collection includes the first three books in the Salish Sea Series of crime thrillers by Susan Lund, author of the Girl From Paradise Hill Series and the Girl Who Ran Away Series featuring crime reporter Tess McClintock and former FBI Special Agent Michael Carter who work together to find and stop serial killers operating in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Winter People: A Novel *




  








The New York Times bestselling author of The Invited will shock you with a simmering psychological thriller about ghostly secrets, dark choices, and the unbreakable bond between mothers and daughters.

West Hall, Vermont, has always been a town of strange disappearances and old legends. The most mysterious is that of Sara Harrison Shea, who, in 1908, was found dead in the field behind her house just months after the tragic death of her daughter.

Now, in present day, nineteen-year-old Ruthie lives in Sara’s farmhouse with her mother, Alice, and her younger sister. Alice has always insisted that they live off the grid, a decision that has weighty consequences when Ruthie wakes up one morning to find that Alice has vanished. In her search for clues, she is startled to find a copy of Sara Harrison Shea's diary hidden beneath the floorboards of her mother's bedroom. As Ruthie gets sucked into the historical mystery, she discovers that she’s not the only person looking for someone that they’ve lost. But she may be the only one who can stop history from repeating itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Venetian Betrayal: A Novel (Cotton Malone Book 3) *




  








“[Steve Berry] has a genuine feel for the factual gaps that give history its tantalizing air of the unknown.”—The New York Times Book Review

After narrowly escaping incineration in a devastating fire that consumes a Danish museum, Cotton Malone—former Justice Department agent turned rare-book dealer—learns from his friend, the beguiling adventurer Cassiopeia Vitt, that the blaze was neither an accident nor an isolated incident. As part of a campaign of arson intended to mask a far more diabolical design, buildings across Europe are being devoured by infernos of unnatural strength. Born from the ashes is a new Eastern European nation whose ruthless leader will soon draw Cotton into an intense geopolitical chess game against a shadowy cabal of power brokers. The prize lies buried with the mummified remains of Alexander the Great—in a tomb lost to the ages for more than two thousand years. Trekking from Denmark to Venice to Central Asia, Cotton and Cassiopeia are determined to solve an ancient puzzle whose solution could destroy or save millions of people—depending on who finds the lost tomb first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*King Henry VIII’s Mary Rose *




  








The rising of the Mary Rose in 1982 made headlines across the globe

The iconic ship was a key vessel in the startlingly rapid evolution of the wooden battleship as a floating gun platform.

After thirty-four years’ military service, Henry VIII’s revolutionary flagship sank at Spithead, taking with it the mysteries of its construction, armament and daily life.

Resisting the efforts of Venetian salvagers in the sixteenth century and pioneering divers in the nineteenth, it seemed the Mary Rose was doomed to pass from memory.

But entombed in mud and invisible to the naked eye, the Mary Rose lay patiently waiting.

In 1965, nearly a century and a half later, Alexander McKee launched his own endeavour, Project Solent Ships, and his revolutionary approach opened up a new gateway of discovery.

Science met adventure as archaeologists risked their lives diving under busy shipping lanes, laden with technology and equipment, to painstakingly explore Portsmouth’s clay plains.

Originally published in 1973, McKee combines a historian’s flair with his seabed discoveries as he pieces together the story of King Henry VIII’s Mary Rose and outlines his vision for this most famous of Tudor ships.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/07/22.

Currently $3.

*Memoirs: Ten Years and Twenty Days *




  








“A fascinating and detailed account of the German navy’s war, mostly covering U-boat activities” by the man who succeeded Hitler as Fuhrer (Damien Burke, author of TSR2: Britain’s Lost Bomber).

This is the story of the last world war, as told by Grand Admiral Karl Döenitz himself. His memoir covers his early career with submarines in the First World War and follows both his successes and failures through the Second World War, with great detail on the way the U-boat campaign was waged, as told by the man who invented U-boat tactics.

Döenitz includes details of the U-boat campaigns during the Second World War as well as the opinions, ideas and commentary on the period. Of particular interest are the comments regarding British and American conduct during the war. This is an important social document and an invaluable source for any student of the last war.

After becoming the last Fuhrer of Germany after Hitler’s suicide in May 1945, Karl Döenitz spent ten years and twenty days in Spandau Prison having been convicted of war crimes following a trial at Nuremberg.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/08/22.

Currently $1.

*Primitives*




  








Thirty years after The Great Fatigue infected the globe—and the treatment regressed most of the human race to a primitive state—Seth Keller makes a gruesome discovery in his adoptive father’s makeshift lab. This revelation forces him to leave the safety of his desert home and the only other person left in the world…at least, as far as he knows.

Three thousand miles away in the jungles of Costa Rica, Sarah Peoples has made her own discovery—just as horrific, and just as life-changing. It will take her far from the fledgling colony of New Haven, yet never out of reach of its ruthless authoritarian leader.

On separate journeys a world apart, Seth and Sarah find themselves swept up in a deadly race to save humankind. Their fates will come crashing together in an epic struggle between good and evil, where the differences aren’t always clear. Among the grim realities of civilization’s demise, they discover that the remaining survivors may pose an even greater threat than the abominations they were taught to fear.

Fighting for their lives, they’re confronted with a haunting question.

Does humanity deserve to survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Frankenstein 2035: An Arctic Horror *




  








It's 2035. Beta, a young Austrian scientist, seeks a cure for her only remaining family member, her disabled brother. She understands she his only hope. After being handed an old recipe for creating life, she accepts an invitation from a mysterious group to join other researchers at an arctic station in Nunavut, Canada. Meanwhile, in that same location, divers pull something, preserved by the almost freezing water, from a wreck which has lain at the bottom of the arctic ocean for more than 200 years.

At the station, the team reveal their specialties and find themselves connected in an experiment to restore the spirit of a man who has been dead for two centuries. The experiment soon spins out of control and a horrific sequence of events and personal discoveries erupt within the isolated research station. There is no escape amidst the fury of a freezing arctic storm.

How are the recent discovered elements of quantum-mechanics, geo-magnetic fields, fractal patterns and dark matter connected to galvanism and the human spirit? What are the motives of each of the team? Who is the organization? What links Beta to this mysterious group? Can anyone escape the fury of the arctic and its ancient spirits?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Capitalism: A Ghost Story *




  








The “courageous and clarion” Booker Prize–winner “continues her analysis and documentation of the disastrous consequences of unchecked global capitalism” (Booklist).

From the poisoned rivers, barren wells, and clear-cut forests, to the hundreds of thousands of farmers who have committed suicide to escape punishing debt, to the hundreds of millions of people who live on less than two dollars a day, there are ghosts nearly everywhere you look in India. India is a nation of 1.2 billion, but the country’s one hundred richest people own assets equivalent to one-fourth of India’s gross domestic product.

Capitalism: A Ghost Story examines the dark side of democracy in contemporary India and shows how the demands of globalized capitalism have subjugated billions of people to the highest and most intense forms of racism and exploitation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Little Virtues: Essays *




  







In this collection of her finest and best-known short essays, Natalia Ginzburg explores both the mundane details and inescapable catastrophes of personal life with the grace and wit that have assured her rightful place in the pantheon of classic mid-century authors. Whether she writes of the loss of a friend, Cesare Pavese; or what is inexpugnable of World War II; or the Abruzzi, where she and her first husband lived in forced residence under Fascist rule; or the importance of silence in our society; or her vocation as a writer; or even a pair of worn-out shoes, Ginzburg brings to her reflections the wisdom of a survivor and the spare, wry, and poetically resonant style her readers have come to recognize.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Dark and Snowy Night (Seaside Knitters Society Book 5) *




  








USA Today bestselling author Sally Goldenbaum continues her beloved Seaside Knitters Society mysteries set in the “idyllic world” (Publishers Weekly) of a small Massachusetts coastal community—rich in friendship and “full of suspense and human warmth” (The Washington Book Review)

* Includes a knitting pattern *

The Christmas trees are up, the Seaside Knitters are crafting warm and beautiful gifts for the holidays, and friends and families are gathering in picturesque Sea Harbor, Massachusetts—a place where traditions run deep, but so do some treacherous family secrets . . .

Winter in Sea Harbor is a feast for the senses—crackling bonfires, the scent of snow in the salty air, carols ringing out on the village green. This year, the Seaside Knitters have a sackful of obligations in addition to their usual Christmas preparations. Izzy is so overloaded with knitting classes that she hires an extra salesperson, but the new addition has trouble fitting into the yarn shop’s holiday spirit. Cass, juggling the stresses of running her lobster fishery, has finally found a nanny for her active toddler. Molly Flanigan seems practically perfect in every way—until she suddenly disappears, taking Cass’s beloved rescue mutt with her . . .

Meanwhile, the holidays are kicking off in style at Mayor Beatrice Scaglia’s holiday party, where a well-dressed crowd admires the mayor’s sumptuous new home and the celebrity chef catering the event. An additional treat for Ben and Nell Endicott at the festive affair is reconnecting with a dear college friend, Oliver Bishop. But it’s not just reunions and the appetizers that are to-die-for. Before the party-goers can toast the beginning of Sea Harbor’s festive season, the chef—and young wife of the Endicott’s old Harvard friend—is found dead beneath the mistletoe . . .

Izzy, Birdie, Nell, and Cass must uncover the pattern to these mysteries to remove suspicion from those they love, bring a murderer to justice—and keep Sea Harbor’s holiday magic from vanishing into the chill winter air . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Sebastien Grey Series Books 1-3 (The Sebastien Grey Novels) *




  








THE FIRST THREE NOVELS IN THE HIGHLY-RATED SEBASTIEN GREY FORENSIC ANTHROPOLOGY SERIES TOGETHER IN ONE VOLUME.


The Comfort of Distance

Someone, or some thing, is leaving bodies in the Black Hills.

Forensic science meets literary fiction in this captivating police procedural. Deep in the forests of the Black Hills, human remains are being discovered – one bit at a time. Rumors of a rogue man-eating mountain lion are spreading through the county and panic is starting to swell. Sgt. Hank LeGris of the Custer County Sheriff’s Office is feeling the pressure; he needs to find out who the dead are, and how they got that way. Hank suspects that the bodies are the result of a more sinister predator. But in order to solve the mystery, he will have to reach back into his own dysfunctional family history and pull in the only person who can get to the bottom of these strange cases – his estranged and disordered brother, the brilliant forensic anthropologist Dr. Sebastien Grey.

When Sebastien arrives in the Black Hills, he takes his brother, and Detective Tiffany Reese, on a whirlwind tour of forensic thinking and deductive reasoning, not only solving the mystery of the human remains, but the murder of a local thug as well. In the process, Sebastien himself is forever transformed by his own success and by the charm and kindness of the lovely Detective Reese: “One day I hope you give yourself permission to be different, Sebastien. You’ll be happier.”

The Comfort of Distance is equal parts forensic mystery, police procedure and character study, with dashes of comedy and romance thrown in. Readers will be cheering at the end and ready for more.

The Boxwood Torso

A skull in one state, a torso in another. Are they connected?

Thirty years ago, the authorities didn’t think so. But the ingenious forensic anthropologist Dr. Sebastien Grey is now on the case, and he believes they both belong to the same victim – an unidentified man who was shot, dismembered, scattered in two states and burned. But time is not the only thing standing in the way of the truth. A pair of professional rivals, a spy inside the sheriff’s office and a local family with a dark secret are all obstacles to untying this murderous knot.

This second book in the Sebastien Grey series finds Dr. Grey once again in the Black Hills of South Dakota and teamed up with Tiffany Reese – a shrewd and tough detective who doubles as the love of his life and the only woman who can coax him out of his awkward social isolation. Will their relationship survive the pressure of high stakes cold case work?

How can a living woman’s bones be inside a box in the morgue?

Forensic anthropologist Dr. Sebastien Grey is certain that they are. But unless he can convince the Custer County Sheriff that a long-forgotten missing persons case is a homicide, the truth may stay hidden forever.

Sebastien and Detective Tiffany Reese team up once again to solve one of the county’s most baffling mysteries. Amber Harrison disappeared ten years ago, and most people believe she left town with a new boyfriend. But others feel that the investigation was botched from the beginning. The evidence will uncover a dark conspiracy perpetrated by the most unlikely suspects.

As if that weren’t enough, an odd man visits Sebastien and promises him a large sum of money in return for his professional opinion. But the request — help prove that Native American remains were brought onto a construction site by accident — seems far too simple to be real. Something isn’t right. Will he live long enough to find out what’s really behind the strange offer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Girl in the Spider's Web: A Lisbeth Salander novel, continuing Stieg Larsson's Millennium Series*




  








#1 NATIONAL BESTSELLER • Lisbeth Salander and Mikael Blomkvist return in this ripped-from-the-headlines, high-octane follow-up to Stieg Larsson's The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest.

“Rest easy, Lisbeth Salander fans—our punk hacker heroine is in good hands.… A twisty, bloody thrill ride.… An instant page-turner.” —USA Today

The next installment in the Millennium series: a genius hacker who has always been an outsider; a journalist with a penchant for danger. She is Lisbeth Salander, the girl with the dragon tattoo. He is Mikael Blomkvist, crusading editor of Millennium. One night, Blomkvist receives a call from a source who claims to have been given information vital to the United States by a young female hacker. Blomkvist, always on the lookout for a story, reaches out to Salander for help. She, as usual, has plans of her own. Together they are drawn into a ruthless underworld of spies, cybercriminals, and government operatives—some willing to kill to protect their secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Silent Girl (with bonus short story Freaks): A Rizzoli & Isles Novel*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Rizzoli & Isles now a series on TNT

In the murky shadows of Boston’s Chinatown lies a severed hand. On the tenement rooftop above is the corpse belonging to that hand, a red-haired woman dressed in black, her head nearly decapitated. Two strands of silver hair—not human—cling to her body. They are homicide cop Jane Rizzoli’s only clues, but they’re enough for her and medical examiner Maura Isles to make the startling discovery: that this violent death had a chilling prequel. Nineteen years earlier, a horrifying murder-suicide in a Chinatown restaurant left five people dead. One woman connected to that massacre is still alive—a mysterious martial arts master who is now the target of someone, or something, deeply and relentlessly evil. Cracking a crime with bone-chilling echoes of an ancient Chinese legend, Rizzoli and Isles must outwit an unseen enemy with centuries of cunning—and a swift, avenging blade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Overnight Guest: A Novel*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“Fully realized, wholly absorbing and almost painfully suspenseful...The journey is mesmerizing.” —New York Times

A woman receives an unexpected visitor during a deadly snowstorm in this chilling thriller from New York Times bestselling author Heather Gudenkauf.

True crime writer Wylie Lark doesn’t mind being snowed in at the isolated farmhouse where she’s retreated to write her new book. A cozy fire, complete silence. It would be perfect, if not for the fact that decades earlier, at this very house, two people were murdered in cold blood and a girl disappeared without a trace.

As the storm worsens, Wylie finds herself trapped inside the house, haunted by the secrets contained within its walls—haunted by secrets of her own. Then she discovers a small child in the snow just outside. After bringing the child inside for warmth and safety, she begins to search for answers. But soon it becomes clear that the farmhouse isn’t as isolated as she thought, and someone is willing to do anything to find them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sgt. Hawk: A World War II Novel*




  








SUICIDE MISSION!

At great cost to American lives, the U.S. Marines succeeded in establishing a beachhead.

In comes Sergeant James Hawk—a tough, young veteran of several suicidal missions—who’s assigned to protect a Dutch plantation on an isolated part of the occupied island. Except, the plantation owner is oddly unreceptive to being protected, and his daughter is welcoming Hawk with open arms.

But when some of Hawk's men are discovered mysteriously murdered, he knows he has more than the Japanese to contend with.

If Hawk cannot discover the true identity of the enemy, it is certain that this mission will be his last!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Target: The Girl (The Emily Calby Series Book 3) *




  








The Award-Winning Emily Calby Series

—Best Psychological Thriller of 2021 (BestThrillers.com)
—Publishers Weekly BookLife Prize Semifinalist
—IndieReader Discovery Award for Fiction
—Feathered Quill Medal for Mystery/Suspense
—National Indie Excellence Award Finalist
—Readers’ Favorite Awards in Suspense and New Adult fiction

Emily Calby’s destiny as a justice seeker was cast at age twelve when two men invaded her rural Georgia home and murdered her family. The only survivor, she ran away and went missing. Ex-gang member Lucas Jackson took her in off the streets and became her family. He taught her a lot, including how to survive—and kill. Arrested for murder at sixteen, Emily discovered a different path to justice in a prison library. The Law. Yet the struggle within her to right wrongs by any means necessary continues.

Now she’s twenty and excited to start law school in sunny Florida. One problem. She’s being stalked. Or is she? Deeply traumatized by her past, she lives in a state of hypervigilance where the ordinary seems ominous. A moved houseplant. An anonymous welcome note. A broken starfish. They’re nothing ... but still.

Determined to be the warrior and survivor Lucas taught her to be, she suffers in secret while struggling to navigate the rites and rigors of law school, where trouble follows her every move. From a budding romance that’s not what it seems to a legendary professor in need of help—and Justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Target Two (The Spy Game—Book #2) *




  








From #1 bestselling and USA Today bestselling author Jack Mars, author of the critically acclaimed Luke Stone and Agent Zero series (with over 5,000 five-star reviews), comes an explosive new action-packed espionage series that takes readers on a wild ride across Europe, America, and the world.

Jacob Snow—elite soldier-turned-CIA agent, haunted by his tortured past—is one of the CIA’s greatest assets. When a terrorist group sets its eyes on the greatest archeological treasure of the holiest city, Jacob, dispatched, knows he has little time to reach Jerusalem before it sparks an international war.

Jacob knows, even more, that he cannot solve the case without partnering with the mysterious archeologist he hopes to not fall in love with.

As they spring into action to decode the ancient riddles and stop them, they soon realize the plot goes deeper than they could have imagined. With the fate of the world in the balance, they may just be out of time.

An unputdownable action thriller with heart-pounding suspense and unforeseen twists, TARGET TWO is the debut novel in an exhilarating new series by a #1 bestselling author that will make you fall in love with a brand-new action hero—and keep you turning pages late into the night. Perfect for fans of Dan Brown, Daniel Silva and Jack Carr.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Pearl Harbor: Final Judgement: The Shocking True Story of the Military Intelligence Failure at Pearl Harbor and the Fourteen Men Responsible for the Disaster *




  








This account of the top secret investigation is “essential history . . . the authoritative appraisal of why American armed forces met the Japanese attack asleep” (The Christian Science Monitor).

On December 6, 1941, Admiral Husband E. Kimmel, commander in chief of the United States Pacific Fleet, assured his staff that the Japanese would not attack Pearl Harbor. The next morning, Japanese carriers steamed toward Hawaii to launch one of the most devastating surprise attacks in the history of war, proving the admiral disastrously wrong. Immediately, an investigation began into how the American military could have been caught so unaware.

The results of the initial investigation failed to implicate who was responsible for this intelligence debacle. Secretary of War Henry L. Stimson, realizing that high-ranking members of the military had provided false testimony, decided to reopen the investigation by bringing in an unknown major by the name of Henry C. Clausen. Over the course of ten months, from November 1944 to September 1945, Clausen led an exhaustive investigation. He logged more than fifty-five thousand miles and interviewed over one hundred military and civilian personnel, ultimately producing an eight-hundred-page report that brought new evidence to light. Clausen left no stone unturned in his dogged effort to determine who was truly responsible for the disaster at Pearl Harbor.

Pearl Harbor: Final Judgement reveals all of the eye-opening details of Clausen’s investigation and is a damning account of massive intelligence failure. To this day, the story surrounding the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor stokes controversy and conspiracy theories. This book provides conclusive evidence that shows how the US military missed so many signals and how it could have avoided the events of that fateful day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*1941: The America That Went to War *




  








A detailed, panoramic portrait of America and its people in the twelve months leading up to its entry into WWII.

From Joe DiMaggio’s still unbroken hitting streak to the infamy of Pearl Harbor, 1941: The America That Went to War immerses readers in a world of big bands and bigger headlines.

The America of 1941 was very different from the country we know today. Most people were just getting back on their feet after the Great Depression. Access to the political process was uneven, ethnic stereotypes were widely accepted, and concerns with social justice were only beginning to expand.

After the Depression, most workers found jobs related to the growing defense industry, but the nation was fearful of the foreign wars that made increased armaments necessary. Yet everything was about to change with the forced entry onto the world stage. Christie describes all this and more, demonstrating that one cannot understand the United States during and after World War II without understanding the country that entered the war.

Organized in a series of vignettes representing focal events of each month, 1941 show both what Americans were doing and how they saw themselves and the world in that last year of peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Marine from Mandalay *




  








A real-life World War II tale of survival and perseverance against overwhelming odds from the international bestselling author of Passport to Oblivion.

This is the true story of William Doyle, a Royal Marine wounded by shrapnel in Mandalay who undergoes a long solitary march through the whole of Burma to flee the Japanese. He then finds his way back through India and back to Britain to report for duty in Plymouth. On his way Doyle has many encounters and adventures and helps British and Indian refugees. He also has to overcome complete disbelief that a single man could walk out of Burma with nothing but his orders—to report to HQ—and his initiative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/08/22.

Currently $2.

*Above the Reich: Deadly Dogfights, Blistering Bombing Raids, and Other War Stories from the Greatest American Air Heroes of World War II, in Their Own Words *




  








Sensational eyewitness accounts from the most heroic and legendary American aviators of World War II, never before published as a book

They are voices lost to time. Beginning in the late 1970s, five veteran airmen sat for private interviews. Decades after the guns fell silent, they recounted in vivid detail the most dangerous missions that made the difference in the war. Ed Haydon dueled with the deadliest of German aces—and forced him to the ground. Robert Johnson racked up twenty-seven kills in his P-47 Thunderbolt, but nearly lost his life when his plane was shot to ribbons and his guns jammed. Cigar-chomping Curtis LeMay was the Air Corps general who devised the bomber tactics that pummeled Germany's war machine. Robin Olds was a West Point football hero who became one of the most dogged, aggressive fighter pilots in the European theater, relentlessly pursuing Germans in his P-38 Lightning. And Jimmy Doolittle became the most celebrated American airman of the war—maybe even of all time—after he led the audacious raid to bomb Tokyo. Today these heroes are long gone, but now, in this incredible volume, they tell their stories in their own words.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/09/22.

Currently $2.

*Memoirs of a Space Traveler: Further Reminiscences of Ijon Tichy*




  








Meet Ijon Tichy—a space age adventurer who encounters faulty time machines, intelligent washing machines, and other puzzling phenomena—in this collection from a sci-fi legend

Memoirs of a Space Traveler follows the adventures of Ijon Tichy, a Gulliver of the space age, who leads readers through strange experiments involving, among other puzzling phenomena, faulty time machines, intelligent washing machines, and suicidal potatoes. The scientists Tichy encounters make plans that are grandiose, and strike bargains that are Faustian. They pursue humanity’s greatest and most ancient obsessions: immortality, artificial intelligence, and top-of-the-line consumer items.

By turns satirical, philosophical, and absurd, these stories express the most starkly original and prescient notions of a master of speculative fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Tryst of Fate (The Xanth Novels Book 45) *




  








You’re better wed than dead—even in Xanth—in the hilariously punny new adventure in the fantasy series soon to be adapted for film and television!

Squid may only be a tween alien cuttlefish, but her feelings for Chaos, her Demon boyfriend, are real, which is why she’s more than ready to let someone else take over as the protagonist of this story. Being a main character is exhausting—and it’s drastically cutting down her flirting time with Chaos. But their alternate future is dependent upon their completion of one final mission . . .

Seven years from now, in another reality frame, things are not so picture perfect. Squid’s dream of happily ever after turns into happily never after when Chaos’s human host is murdered the night before their wedding. So before they become newly dead instead of newly wed, Squid and Chaos must travel through time in order to meet their maker . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Drunk Stoned Brilliant Dead: The Writers and Artists Who Made the National Lampoon Insanely Great*




  








Reprints and reminiscences from the magazine’s first decade: “Fun to flip through . . . Where would American humor be without the National Lampoon?”—The New Yorker

From its first issue in April 1970, the National Lampoon blazed like a comet, defining comedy as we know it today. To create Drunk Stoned Brilliant Dead, former Lampoon illustrator Rick Meyerowitz selected the funniest material from the magazine and sought out the survivors of its first electrifying decade to gather their most revealing and outrageous stories. The result is a mind-boggling tour through the early days of an institution whose alumni left their fingerprints all over popular culture: Animal House, Caddyshack, Saturday Night Live, Ghostbusters, SCTV, Spinal Tap, In Living Color, Ren & Stimpy, The Simpsons—even Sesame Street counts a few Lampooners among its ranks. This is the story of a band of young talents who “irrevocably rewrote the landscape of American humor” (Publishers Weekly).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Call Them by Their True Names: American Crises (and Essays) *




  








National Book Award Longlist
Winner of the Kirkus Prize for Nonfiction
Winner of the Foreword INDIE Editor’s Choice Prize for Nonfiction

Rebecca Solnit is the author of more than twenty books, including the international bestseller Men Explain Things to Me. Called “the voice of the resistance” by the New York Times, she has emerged as an essential guide to our times, through incisive commentary on feminism, violence, ecology, hope, and everything in between.

In this powerful and wide-ranging collection of essays, Solnit turns her attention to the war at home. This is a war, she says, “with so many casualties that we should call it by its true name, this war with so many dead by police, by violent ex-husbands and partners and lovers, by people pursuing power and profit at the point of a gun or just shooting first and figuring out who they hit later.” To get to the root of these American crises, she contends that “to acknowledge this state of war is to admit the need for peace,” countering the despair of our age with a dose of solidarity, creativity, and hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Knit, Purl... Murder! (Knit Witch Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Savvy Swift’s life is turned upside-down when she discovers her fiancé cheating. What’s a scorned girl to do? Take off in his classic Dodge Charger, of course!

Savvy is just settling into her new home in Wickerton Hollow when the woman who takes her in is accused of killing the town hussy. Strange things happen: a talking cat grants her wishes, the gnomes in the garden come alive, and she must steal back a relic a troll took from them because – whoops! – it is her fault he stole it in the first place. All this, while trying to solve the murder so she can spare her friend from prison.

Will Savvy have what it takes?

Perhaps. But it will take a whole lot of luck and a little bit of magic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Wickenham Murders (Marsh and Daughter Book 1)*




  






Fingerprints left on Time. This is the premise on which Peter Marsh – a former policeman invalided out of the force – and his daughter, Georgia, base their investigations into unsolved past murders.

In 1929, in the village of Wickenham, Kent, Davy Todd was charged with murdering Amy Proctor, middle-aged daughter of the local doctor. As Marsh & Daughter begin their investigations, a skeleton is found in the woods of Wickenham Manor Hotel.

Two seemingly unconnected events – yet Georgia and her father feel intuitively that there must be a link, and together, they set out to find it . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder and the Golden Goblet (Marsh and Daughter Book 4)*




  








Who was Lance Venyon?

A memorial plaque in an old Kentish church sets wheelchair-bound ex-cop Peter Marsh and his daughter Georgia on a long and dangerous trail that will lead them not only into the world of art fakes in 1950s Paris but further back still to the legends of King Arthur, Sir Gawain and their connections with Dover Castle.

Is it just legend, or is Arthur’s golden goblet still to be found deep in the Kentish soil? And was the boating accident in which Lance Venyon was lost in 1961 an accident – or murder?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Maid of Kent Murders (Marsh and Daughter Book 9) *




  








The Maid of Kent pub sits in the village of Cobshaw and at the centre of controversy.

The local descendants of the Plantagenets and the Tudors each have an eye on the property, but for different reasons. The current owner Percival needs to sell, but will only let it go to another Planter, as the descendants of the Plantagenets call themselves. Hotelier Howard Greene claims Plantagenet blood and wants to add the property to his long empire. But is he really descended from the kings who once ruled England?

Local historian Brenda Randall knows everything there is to know about Cobsham and its inhabitants, including the history of the actual maid of Kent, Cecilia. What is now the pub was once her ancestral home, Cobshaw Court, and Brenda wants to restore the home and make it a stately inn. But her plans are soon interrupted.

Then a windstorm uncovers a burial site, and Marsh and Daughter, the local authors and sleuths, have a new mystery to solve. But who was buried under the old copper beech? And how is it connected to the endless fighting between the Planters and the Tudors in the picture- perfect village of Cobshaw?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Man Who Died Twice: A Thursday Murder Club Mystery *




  








An instant New York Times bestseller!

The second gripping novel in the New York Times bestselling Thursday Murder Club series, soon to be a major motion picture from Steven Spielberg at Amblin Entertainment

“It’s taken a mere two books for Richard Osman to vault into the upper leagues of crime writers. . . The Man Who Died Twice. . . dives right into joyous fun."
—The New York Times Book Review

Elizabeth, Joyce, Ron and Ibrahim—the Thursday Murder Club—are still riding high off their recent real-life murder case and are looking forward to a bit of peace and quiet at Cooper’s Chase, their posh retirement village.

But they are out of luck.

An unexpected visitor—an old pal of Elizabeth’s (or perhaps more than just a pal?)—arrives, desperate for her help. He has been accused of stealing diamonds worth millions from the wrong men and he’s seriously on the lam.

Then, as night follows day, the first body is found. But not the last. Elizabeth, Joyce, Ron and Ibrahim are up against a ruthless murderer who wouldn’t bat an eyelid at knocking off four septuagenarians. Can our four friends catch the killer before the killer catches them? And if they find the diamonds, too? Well, wouldn’t that be a bonus? You should never put anything beyond the Thursday Murder Club.

Richard Osman is back with everyone’s favorite mystery-solving quartet, and the second installment of the Thursday Murder Club series is just as clever and warm as the first—an unputdownable, laugh-out-loud pleasure of a read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dying on the Vine (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 17) *




  








Edgar® Award–winning author Aaron Elkins’s creation—forensics professor Gideon Oliver—has been hailed by the Chicago Tribune as “a likable, down-to-earth, cerebral sleuth.” Now the celebrated Skeleton Detective is visiting friends at a vineyard in Tuscany when murder leaves a bitter aftertaste…

When Gideon Oliver and his wife, Julie, are in Tuscany visiting the Cubbiddu family, the renowned Skeleton Detective is asked to reexamine the remains of a mysterious family tragedy. Pietro Cubbiddu, former patriarch of the Villa Antica wine empire, is thought to have killed his wife and then himself in the remote mountains of the Apennines. It does not take long for Gideon to deduce that, whatever happened, a murder-suicide it was not.

Soon Gideon finds himself in a morass of family antipathies, conflicts, and mistrust, to say nothing of the local authority’s resentment. And when yet another Cubbiddu relation meets an unlikely end, it becomes bone-chillingly clear that the killer is far from finished…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mortal Danger (Ann Rule's Crime Files Book 13) *




  








In this unputdownable true crime collection from New York Times bestselling author Ann Rule, discover fascinating cases of the spouse, lover, family member, or helpful stranger whose lethally violent nature, though masterfully disguised, can and will kill.

The author of The Stranger Beside Me brings her brilliantly informed understanding of the sociopath to this riveting true crime collection. Featured here is the case of a Southern California family man who lured a beautiful flight attendant into a passionate and dangerous relationship. Other cases include that of the woman who masterminded her husband’s murder to gain his inheritance...the monstrous sadist whose prison release damaged a presidential candidate’s campaign and ended in a bitter double tragedy in a quiet neighborhood three thousand miles away...the shocking DNA link between a cold-blooded crime and a cold case...and inside the horrific case of the man who crossed an ocean and several countries to stalk the Eurasian beauty who had fled from him in desperation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Survival of the Fittest: An Alex Delaware Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

The daughter of a diplomat disappears on a school field trip—lured into the Santa Monica Mountains and killed in cold blood. Her father denies the possibility of a political motive. There are no signs of struggle and no evidence of sexual assault, leaving psychologist Alex Delaware and his friend LAPD homicide detective Milo Sturgis to pose the essential question: Why?

Working with Daniel Sharavi, a brilliant Israeli police inspector, Delaware and Sturgis soon find themselves ensnared in one of the darkest, most menacing cases of their careers. And when death strikes again, it is Alex who must go undercover, alone, to expose an unthinkable conspiracy of self-righteous brutality and total contempt for human life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Do I Really Know You?: An absolutely addictive and totally nail-biting psychological thriller *




  








She’s the friend you trust with your life. But can she trust you with hers?

When the police knock on my door to tell me that my best friend Kiara has taken her life, my world shatters.

Ever since we met at university along with my husband, Nathan and her ex-husband David, the four of us have been inseparable. I can’t believe that, suddenly, she’s not here.

The police say that Kiara fell from the balcony of her small, pristine apartment. But I refuse to accept that she jumped.

I thought I knew Kiara better than anyone. But I soon find out my friend was keeping some big secrets.

Talking to her ex-husband, David, I’m shocked. Was she really having an affair, like he claims?

Searching for evidence, I let myself into her apartment. My heart races as I find her diary and I read the name of her last appointment – Nathan. Why would she be meeting with my husband? And why didn’t he tell me?

It soon becomes clear that everyone around me has been hiding the truth, and when the police call again and ask me to look at security camera footage from the night Kiara died, fear floods through me as I recognise her final visitor. Can I trust anyone in my life? And if someone did push Kiara that night, could I be next?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Merciless Murder Mystery Thriller - Omnibus Two: Asha Kade Private Detective Mystery Thrillers (Merciless Murder Mystery Thriller Collection Book 2) *




  








A CORPSE ON THE TRACKS. A KILLER IN THE WOODS. WHICH WAY DO YOU RUN?
Three more twisty thrillers in the Merciless mystery series: Merciless Lies, Merciless Past, and Merciless Deaths. Each book can be read as a standalone.

Go on the Merciless saga with Merciless Lies:

Ten people board a luxury private train on its maiden voyage through Alaska’s snowcapped ranges. But not all make it to the final destination…

Private investigator Asha Kade is on board, working undercover on a case. Just as the train enters a desolate pass, the engineer pulls the emergency brakes.

There is something eerie up ahead on the snow-dusted tracks.

It looks like a mangled body.

Hysteria reigns as passengers realize a sinister serial killer is among them. Asha knows she’ll be the next target if her identity is revealed.

But no one knows who the killer is.

Who is the devious wolf dressed as a sheep?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Frozen Hours: A Novel of the Korean War *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The master of military historical fiction turns his discerning eye to the Korean War in this riveting novel, which tells the dramatic story of the Americans and the Chinese who squared off in one of the deadliest campaigns in the annals of combat: the Battle of Chosin Reservoir, also known as Frozen Chosin.

June 1950. The North Korean army invades South Korea, intent on uniting the country under Communist rule. In response, the United States mobilizes a force to defend the overmatched South Korean troops, and together they drive the North Koreans back to their border with China.

But several hundred thousand Chinese troops have entered Korea, laying massive traps for the Allies. In November 1950, the Chinese spring those traps. Allied forces, already battling stunningly cold weather, find themselves caught completely off guard as the Chinese advance around the Chosin Reservoir in North Korea. A force that once stood on the precipice of victory now finds itself on the brink of annihilation. Assured by General Douglas MacArthur that they would be home by Christmas, the soldiers and Marines fight for their lives against the most brutal weather conditions imaginable—and an enemy that outnumbers them more than six to one.

The Frozen Hours tells the story of Frozen Chosin from multiple points of view: Oliver P. Smith, the commanding general of the American 1st Marine Division, who famously redefined retreat as “advancing in a different direction”; Marine Private Pete Riley, a World War II veteran who now faces the greatest fight of his life; and the Chinese commander Sung Shi-Lun, charged with destroying the Americans he has so completely surrounded, ever aware that above him, Chairman Mao Tse-Tung watches his every move. 

Written with the propulsive force Jeff Shaara brings to all his novels of combat and courage, The Frozen Hours transports us to the critical moment in the history of America’s “Forgotten War,” when the fate of the Korean peninsula lay in the hands of a brave band of brothers battling both the elements and a determined, implacable foe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Emergence: A Novel *




  








A SCALPEL WIELDING VILLAIN.
A HEALTHCARE SYSTEM THAT FAILS.
A WHISTLEBLOWER THAT PROTECTS HER PATIENTS – NO MATTER THE COSTS.

Trusted anesthesiologist, Dr. Roxanne Roth, is healing from the loss of her fiancé by consuming her time with work. It doesn’t hurt that her new love interest, Dr. Justin Kirkland, spends almost as much time at the hospital as she does.

Entranced in the throes and complications of new love, Roxanne looks forward to work every day. Her time at the hospital would almost be cathartic if not for Dr. D.K. Webb, a neurosurgeon, who is quickly amassing a pile of complaints – and bodies.

Despite trying to avoid Webb, Roxanne finds herself working alongside the doctor during a routine, low-risk surgery. Fueled by cocaine and ego, Webb intentionally sabotages the case, leading to the patient dying on the operating table.

Roxanne’s tenuous grip on recovery is shattered with her patient’s death, quickly replaced by anger and a drive for justice. Now Roxanne will do anything to protect her patients from the killer on the other side of the sterile surgical field—before he can silence her as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Marine Fishes of Florida*




  








The most comprehensive book about Florida’s marine fishes ever produced, Marine Fishes of Florida includes hundreds of photographs and descriptions of species you’ll encounter—plus many that are rare—when diving, snorkeling, kayaking, or fishing. Coverage includes both the Atlantic and Gulf coastline, from habitats near the shore to deeper waters. Fishes found in coastal rivers and other brackish waters are fully represented, as are offshore species that venture into Florida’s waters often enough to be called “occasional visitors.”

David B. Snyder and George H. Burgess intertwine personal observations with results from research studies to provide accurate—often surprising—details. The result is a set of beautifully succinct identification descriptions coupled with information about each species’ natural history.

From the largest sharks to the smallest cryptic gobies, from homely toadfishes to the spectacularly colored reef fishes, this book is certain to help you better understand the fish you’ve seen or hooked.

Features of Marine Fishes of Florida include:

Color photographs by leading marine photographers
Differentiation of adult and juvenile forms
Coverage of 133 fish families and hundreds of species
Size and geographical range data
Natural history and conservation notes
Explanations of geologic history and current habitats


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tesla: Wizard at War: The Genius, the Particle Beam Weapon, and the Pursuit of Power *




  








In this revelatory new book, the author of the award-winning international bestseller Wizard: The Life & Times of Nikola Tesla delves deeper into the groundbreaking ideas and astonishing mind of one of the greatest geniuses of modern times . . .

“In a few years hence, it will be possible for nations to fight without armies, ships or guns, by weapons far more terrible to the destructive action and range of which there is virtually no limit. Any city at any distance whatsoever from the enemy can be destroyed by him and no power on Earth can stop him from doing so.” —Nikola Tesla, circa 1925

Drawing on forty years of research and a treasure trove of new information, Tesla: Wizard at War provides a comprehensive view of Tesla’s discoveries, which continue to influence today’s military technology and diplomatic strategies. One of the world’s leading Tesla experts, Marc J. Seifer offers new insight into the brilliant scientist’s particle beam weapon (aka the “Death Ray”) and explores his military negotiations with pivotal historical figures—including his links to Joseph Stalin, Vannevar Bush, General Andrew McNaughton, and Franklin Delano Roosevelt.

From Tesla’s role in the origins of Star Wars technology and his dynamic theory of gravity, to the real purpose behind the iconic tower at Wardenclyffe, this is an eye-opening account of Tesla’s projects, passions, and ambitions—and an illuminating, important study of one of history’s most intriguing figures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Zulus at War: The History, Rise, and Fall of the Tribe That Washed Its Spears *




  








By tracing the long and turbulent history of the Zulus from their arrival in South Africa and the establishment of Zululand, The Zulus at War is an important and readable addition to this popular subject area. It describes the violent rise of King Shaka and his colorful successors under whose leadership the warrior nation built a fearsome fighting reputation without equal among the native tribes of South Africa. It also examines the tactics and weapons employed during the numerous intertribal battles over this period. They then became victims of their own success in that their defeat of the Boers in 1877 and 1878 in the Sekhukhuni War prompted the well-documented British intervention.

Initially the might of the British Empire was humbled as never before by the surprising Zulu victory at Isandlwana but the 1879 war ended with the brutal crushing of the Zulu nation. But, as Adrian Greaves reveals, this was by no means the end of the story. The little known consequences of the division of Zululand, the Boer War, and the 1906 Zulu Rebellion are analyzed in fascinating detail. An added attraction for readers is that this long-awaited history is written not just by a leading authority but also, thanks to the coauthor’s contribution, from the Zulu perspective using much completely fresh material.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Scramble: A Narrative History of the Battle of Britain (The Face of Battle Book 1) *




  








'A many-sided picture of war.' The New York Times


1940. Britain stands alone against Nazi Germany.


Only the RAF can protect Britain from falling to the Germans.

Scramble is the thrilling story of the epic battle that turned the tide of Nazi invasion in the summer of 1940.

In more than 450 first-hand accounts, combatants, civilians, politicians, journalists and others who were part of the day-to-day heroism that was England’s finest hour tell a tale of war from an individual perspective.

And what a revealing tale it is — of the shortages of every kind, with groundcrew racing against time to get the battered planes operational, to the tactical battles and controversies revealed by Air Ministry papers.

Above all, it evokes the terror, rage and frustration of Britain besieged, and the spirit which held it all together: the courage to live to fight another day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Desperate Venture: The Story of Operation Torch, the Allied Invasion of North Africa (The Face of Battle Book 2) *




  








The year is 1942


In the dark, early-morning hours of November 8th, an armada larger and mightier than ever before assembled and took up positions at points off the coast of North-West Africa.

Its mission was to launch Operation Torch, the first massive Allied offensive operation of World War Two.

This is the story of the most crucial campaigns of World War Two.

It is an account of Operation Torch and of the start of the process that led to the destruction of Adolf Hitler’s Third Reich.

Torch — the Allied invasion and conquest of North Africa — was an intricate enterprise. More than five hundred American and British warships, supply vessels, and troop transports were taking part. It involved political intrigue, espionage, conspiracy, a massive disinformation campaign, a muddled coup d’état, the most momentous amphibious assault ever undertaken until then, and the transformation of half-trained, pummelled troops into victorious warriors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Dunkirk: The Complete Story of the First Step in the Defeat of Hitler (The Face of Battle Book 3) *




  








At dawn on May 10, 1940, the armies of Nazi Germany attacked Western Europe.


In less than three weeks, Hitler achieved the most extraordinary military triumph of modern times: Holland, Luxembourg, and Belgium had been overrun; the French army was about to collapse; and the entire British Expeditionary Force, which had been sent across the Channel to help stop the Germans, was trapped against the sea at Dunkirk.

Unless they could be rescued, Britain would be left without an army.

Dunkirk is the first book to present an overview of those awful days and show the effect the battle on the beaches was having on the rest of the world.

It is also the day-by-day story of a great escape, of the transformation of a massive defeat into what would ultimately prove a disaster for Germany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/09/22.

Currently $1.

*There Were No Flowers: A Surgeon's Story of War, Family, and Love *




  








Enter the operating room with Dr. William Meffert as he shares generations’ worth of his family’s wartime surgery experiences.

William Meffert is a surgeon. His father was a surgeon. And now, so is his son. Three generations familiar with incisions, blood, and loss. From World War II and Vietnam to modern operating rooms, they have all fought the battle for human life. Now, Meffert journeys with his son to chart his family’s history through the changing world of combat surgery and beyond to reveal the universal truths that connect them across generations.

As Meffert travels with his son to field hospital locations of World War II and Vietnam, they encounter detailed memories of trauma surgery, wounded soldiers, and the effects of war—a stark reminder of its cost on humankind. Throughout, Meffert meditates on the lasting impact of conflict and the pressures of a surgeon’s life, from being forced to make immediate life-or-death decisions for unknown patients, to the realities of blood and gore, to the difficulty of sharing these experiences with the uninitiated.

Linking together the individual lives of grandfather, father, and son, There Were No Flowers is a story of war, surgery, trauma, and the joys of fatherhood, family, and love in the face of it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/10/22.

Currently $1.

*The Gamma Effect: Part of an epic sci-fi time travel adventure series (Countdown to Epsilon Book 2) *




  








Two worlds, distinct yet intertwined, collide again in the second book of the Countdown to Epsilon series.
Sent to the island of O’ahu on a parallel Earth a thousand years in the past, a group of scientists and their Navy SEAL protectors work to establish a new civilization. Their common goal is the creation of a clean, livable planet for their families and wealthy benefactor to enjoy upon their arrival centuries later.

While they share a common goal, they don’t share the same approach. When the scientists discover their Navy counterparts have different orders, it leads to a deadly civil war in which only the native inhabitants can tip the balance of power.

In the present day, on our own Earth, the disappearance of several researchers from billionaire Anton Kamaras’s Center for Sustainability Research draws suspicion from the FBI. As the Center staff struggles to contain the fallout, a feud between their top two physicists comes to a head with devastating consequences for both worlds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The World Jones Made *




  








A psychic man has the power to change a post-apocalyptic world in this science fiction novel from the author of Solar Lottery.

Precognition; a world ruled by Relativism; giant alien jellyfish. The World Jones Made is a classic Philip K. Dick mash-up, taking deep philosophical musings and infusing them with wild action

Floyd Jones has always been able to see exactly one year into his future, a gift and curse that began one year before he was even born. As a fortune-teller at a post-apocalyptic carnival, Jones is a powerful force, and may just be able to force society away from its paralyzing Relativism. If, that is, he can avoid the radioactively unstable government hitman on his tail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Doc's Codicil: And the Christmas Pageant That Went Awry *




  







When Wisconsin veterinarian Doc dies, his family learns that to inherit his fortune, they must decipher the cryptic codicil he added to his will---"Take Doofus squirrel-fishing"---and they can only do that by talking to Doc's friends, reading the memoir Doc wrote of a Christmas season decades earlier, searching through Doc's correspondence, and discovering clues around them. Humor abounds as this mismatched lot tries to find time in their hectic lives to work together to solve the puzzle. In the end, will they realize that fortune comes in many guises? "Doc's Codicil" is a mystery told with abundant humor. It tells the story of a veterinarian who teaches his heirs a lesson from the grave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*This Time Next Year We'll Be Laughing *




  








A 2021 Edgar Award Nominee for Best Critical/Biographical

“Jacqueline Winspear has created a memoir of her English childhood that is every bit as engaging as her Maisie Dobbs novels, just as rich in character and detail, history and humanity. Her writing is lovely, elegant and welcoming.”—Anne Lamott

The New York Times bestselling author of the Maisie Dobbs series offers a deeply personal memoir of her family’s resilience in the face of war and privation. 

After sixteen novels, Jacqueline Winspear has taken the bold step of turning to memoir, revealing the hardships and joys of her family history. Both shockingly frank and deftly restrained, her story tackles the difficult, poignant, and fascinating family accounts of her paternal grandfather’s shellshock; her mother’s evacuation from London during the Blitz; her soft-spoken animal-loving father’s torturous assignment to an explosives team during WWII; her parents’ years living with Romany Gypsies; and Winspear’s own childhood picking hops and fruit on farms in rural Kent, capturing her ties to the land and her dream of being a writer at its very inception.

An eye-opening and heartfelt portrayal of a post-War England we rarely see, This Time Next Year We’ll Be Laughing chronicles a childhood in the English countryside, of working class indomitability and family secrets, of artistic inspiration and the price of memory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Masters of Mankind: Essays and Lectures, 1969-2013 *




  








Essays that reflect the changing climate of the United States and the world from “perhaps the most widely read voice on foreign policy on the planet” (The New York Times Book Review).

In this collection of essays from 1969 to 2013, many in book form for the first time, Noam Chomsky examines the nature of state power, from the ideologies driving the Cold War to the War on Terror, and reintroduces the moral and legal questions that all too often go unheeded. With unrelenting logic, he holds the arguments of empire up to critical examination and shatters the myths of those who protect the power and privilege of the few against the interests and needs of the many. A new introduction by Marcus Raskin contextualizes Chomsky’s place among some of the most influential thinkers of modern history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death by the Finish Line (An Abby McCree Mystery Book 5) *




  








When a dead body turns up on a race route, Abby McCree hits the ground running to catch a killer . . .

Overcommitted Abby has once again been drafted to use her organizing superpowers—this time for a 5k charity run that’s part of the Founder’s Day Celebration in Snowberry Creek, Washington. At least she has help, albeit from an unlikely source: Gil Pratt, a member of her handsome tenant Tripp Blackston’s veterans group and co-owner of a motorcycle repair shop with his brother. Abby and Gil may seem like an odd couple, but they work great together.

The event seems to be running smoothly—until city council member James DiSalvo is found murdered in a ravine along the race route. Unfortunately, Gil’s brother Gary had a very public argument with DiSalvo minutes before the race, making him the prime suspect. Now the two race organizers must again team up to prove Gary’s innocence—before the real killer makes a run for it. But one wrong step and Abby may be the next one to come in dead last . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Beach Wedding: A Novel *




  








A high-society wedding party stirs up new evidence in an unsolved murder in this thrilling stand-alone from the New York Times bestselling coauthor of James Patterson’s Now You See Her and The Quickie.

Hamptons sand… Hamptons money… Hamptons murder…

When Terry Rourke is invited to the spare-no-expense beach wedding of his hedge fund manager brother, he thinks that his biggest worry will be flubbing the champagne toast. But this isn’t the first time Terry has been to the Hamptons.

As the designer tuxedos are laid out and the flowers arranged along the glittering surf, Terry can’t help but take another look at a decades-old murder trial that rocked the very foundations of the town—and his family. He soon learns that digging up billion-dollar sand can be a very dangerous activity. The kind of danger that can very quickly turn even the most beautiful beach wedding into a wake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sweet Vengeance: A Novel of Resilience and Revenge *




  








One of the biggest and most beloved names in publishing, #1 New York Times and USA Today bestselling author Fern Michaels weaves a deeply satisfying and uplifting story of one woman’s journey from heartbreak to triumph—the kind of heartfelt, powerful novel her fans love.

Tessa Jamison couldn’t have imagined anything worse than losing her beloved twin girls and husband—until she was convicted of their murder. For ten years, she has counted off the days in Florida’s Correctional Center for Women, fully expecting to die behind bars. Fighting to prove her innocence holds little appeal now that her family’s gone. But on one extraordinary day, her lawyers announce that Tessa’s conviction has been overturned due to a technicality, and she’s released on bail to await a new trial.

Hounded by the press, Tessa retreats to the small tropical island owned by her late husband’s pharmaceutical company. There, she begins to gather knowledge about her case. For the first time since her nightmare began, Tessa feels a sense of purpose in working to finally expose the truth and avenge her lost family.

One by one, the guilty will be led to justice, and Tessa can gain closure. But will she be able to learn the whole truth at last . . . and reclaim her freedom and her future?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Avenger *




  








She didn’t live in a normal world. She was hunted. The code written in her genetics was worth an incalculable amount of money, and there were men and women who would do anything to lay their hands on her.

Living under new identities in rural France, trained killer Isabella Rose and her former handler Michael Pope are trying to lay low. Tired of hiding, all Isabella wants is the chance to live an ordinary life.

But Isabella is an extraordinary young woman and the people pursuing her will never, ever, give up. Her unique abilities have attracted the attention of the Academy of Military Science in Beijing. And it’s not only Isabella who needs to stay in the shadows. Ex-head of top-secret Group Fifteen, Pope has his fair share of enemies and a family that he's desperate to protect.

Isabella and Pope can’t stay off the grid forever. Someone isn't going to let them. From the hills of Montpellier to the cliffs of Malta, they find themselves caught in a violent game of cat and mouse.

*Is there any way they could escape for good?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind *




  








New York Times Bestseller

A Summer Reading Pick for President Barack Obama, Bill Gates, and Mark Zuckerberg

From a renowned historian comes a groundbreaking narrative of humanity’s creation and evolution—a #1 international bestseller—that explores the ways in which biology and history have defined us and enhanced our understanding of what it means to be “human.”

One hundred thousand years ago, at least six different species of humans inhabited Earth. Yet today there is only one—**** sapiens. What happened to the others? And what may happen to us?

Most books about the history of humanity pursue either a historical or a biological approach, but Dr. Yuval Noah Harari breaks the mold with this highly original book that begins about 70,000 years ago with the appearance of modern cognition. From examining the role evolving humans have played in the global ecosystem to charting the rise of empires, Sapiens integrates history and science to reconsider accepted narratives, connect past developments with contemporary concerns, and examine specific events within the context of larger ideas.

Dr. Harari also compels us to look ahead, because over the last few decades humans have begun to bend laws of natural selection that have governed life for the past four billion years. We are acquiring the ability to design not only the world around us, but also ourselves. Where is this leading us, and what do we want to become?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Nazi Concentration Camp Commandants, 1933–1945 (Images of War)*




  







Using many rare and unpublished images this book identifies and delves into the characters of the notorious men who were instrumental in one of the greatest crimes against humanity in World history.

Through words and pictures the chilling truth emerges. In many respects these monsters were all too normal. Rudolf Hess, the Commandant of Auschwitz, was a family man and hospitable host and yet while there is no record of his committing acts of violence personally he presided over a regime that accounted for over a million deaths. Others such as Amon Goeth and Josef Kramer personally promoted violence and terror and took pleasure from ever more brutal practices. They were competitive in obtaining 'results'. While following orders from above they did not hesitate to use their own initiative in pursuit of their barbaric objectives.

Every occupied country in Europe was touched by the 'Final Solution' and despite the capture, trials and punishment of these leading perpetrators the stain of man's inhumanity to man, woman and child remains ineradicable.

Justice came too late for millions but the lessons learnt must never be forgotten and this book throws new light on the managers of the murderous Holocaust process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Guardians of Churchill's Secret Army: Men of the Intelligence Corps in the Special Operations Executive*




  








What if you have to survive undercover in a hostile land?

A single slip can lead to arrest, torture, execution. Who can be trusted? Discover what kept Churchill's secret saboteurs alive in occupied France, Holland or Thailand - or didn't!

The men and women who served as agents of the World War 2 Special Operations Executive were courageous. But courage was not enough. They also needed to learn the caution and suspicion that might just keep them alive, deep undercover in enemy territory.

Guardians of Churchill's Secret Army tells the stories of the extraordinary men who taught them those skills and thought processes. They helped trainee agents learn how to seem innocuous while preparing resistance, subversion and sabotage. Each spoke several languages. Many became agents themselves and faced danger with great bravery; that’s part of their story too. All played a crucial role in the global effort to undermine the enemy.

We find them not only in the Baker Street Headquarters of SOE, but also in night parachute drops, in paramilitary training in the remotest depths of Scotland and in undercover agent training in isolated English country houses. We follow them to occupied France, to Malaya and Thailand under threat of Japanese invasion, to Italy and Germany as they play their part in the collapse of the Axis regimes. Their stories are inspiring.

If you like discovering the true stories that underpin the history of the Second World War, then you'll want to read this authentic book. Author of Setting the Med Ablaze, Dr Peter Dixon has a PhD from the University of Cambridge and four decades of military and peacebuilding experience. In the tradition of Antony Beevor and Ben Macintyre, he shines a spotlight on a crucial area of the Special Operations Executive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hitler’s Death Camps in Occupied Poland: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War)*




  








Covers the six principal extermination camps in Nazi occupied Poland; a sobering reminder of the horrors of the Holocaust.

Nearly 80 years on, the concept and scale of the Nazis’ genocide program remains an indelible, nay almost unbelievable, stain on the human race. Yet it was a dreadful reality of which, as this graphic book demonstrates, all too much proof exists. Between 1941 and 1945 an estimated three and a half million Jews and an unknown number of others, including Soviet POWs and gypsies, perished in six camps built in Poland; Auschwitz-Birkenau, Belzec, Chelmno, Majdenak, Sobibor and Treblinka. Unpleasant as it may be, it does no harm for present generations to be reminded of man’s inhumanity to man, if only to ensure such atrocities will never be repeated. This book aims to do just this by tracing the history of the so called Final Solution and the building and operation of the Operation Reinhard camps built for the sole purpose of mass murder and genocide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Hitler: Military Commander *




  








A comprehensive examination of Hitler’s military strategies.

As Führer of the Third Reich, Hitler was responsible for deciding the German war aims in 1939. As head of the Armed Forces from February 4th, 1938, he was also responsible for the overall Wehrmacht strategy intended to achieve these aims.

Hitler: Military Commander examines with impeccable detail Hitler's key military decisions during the Second World War, and assesses how far these decisions were militarily justified in the light of the intelligence available at the time.

Perhaps most importantly, it tackles the larger questions of how a non-German former corporal, albeit the holder of the Iron Cross First Class, managed to take personal control of an army with the Prussian traditions of the German army; to appoint, sack, and sentence to death its generals at will, to lead it into a World War it was not prepared for; and to ultimately destroy it.

Featuring black-and-white photographs, maps, biographical context, tactical analysis, and more, this new edition of Hitler: Military Commander will give readers the comprehensive overview of Hitler's military decisions and downfall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The League of Wives: The Untold Story of the Women Who Took on the U.S. Government to Bring Their Husbands Home *




  








The true story of the fierce band of women who battled Washington—and Hanoi—to bring their husbands home from the jungles of Vietnam.

On February 12, 1973, one hundred and sixteen men who, just six years earlier, had been high flying Navy and Air Force pilots, shuffled, limped, or were carried off a huge military transport plane at Clark Air Base in the Philippines. These American servicemen had endured years of brutal torture, kept shackled and starving in solitary confinement, in rat-infested, mosquito-laden prisons, the worst of which was The Hanoi Hilton.

Months later, the first Vietnam POWs to return home would learn that their rescuers were their wives, a group of women that included Jane Denton, Sybil Stockdale, Louise Mulligan, Andrea Rander, Phyllis Galanti, and Helene Knapp. These women, who formed The National League of Families, would never have called themselves “feminists,” but they had become the POW and MIAs most fervent advocates, going to extraordinary lengths to facilitate their husbands’ freedom—and to account for missing military men—by relentlessly lobbying government leaders, conducting a savvy media campaign, conducting covert meetings with antiwar activists, and most astonishingly, helping to code secret letters to their imprisoned husbands.

In a page-turning work of narrative non-fiction, Heath Hardage Lee tells the story of these remarkable women for the first time. The League of Wives is certain to be on everyone’s must-read list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/10/22.

Currently $2.

*Task Force Black: The Explosive True Story of the Secret Special Forces War in Iraq *




  








The true story of one of the most dramatic and sustained special operations in military history

When American and British forces invaded Iraq in March 2003, select teams of special forces and intelligence operatives got to work looking for the WMD their governments had promised were there. They quickly realized no such weapons existed. Instead they faced an insurgency—a soaring spiral of extremism and violence that was almost impossible to understand, let alone reverse.

Facing defeat, the Coalition waged a hidden war within a war. Major-General Stan McChrystal devised a campaign fusing special forces, aircraft, and the latest surveillance technology with the aim of taking down the enemy faster than it could regenerate. Guided by intelligence, British and American special forces conducted a relentless onslaught, night after night targeting al-Qaeda and other insurgent groups.

Mark Urban's Task Force Black reveals not only the intensity of the secret fight that turned the tide in Baghdad but the rivalries and personal battles that had to be overcome along the way. Incisive, dramatic, exceptionally revealing, the war in Iraq cannot be understood without this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/11/22.

Currently $1.

*Suzy Spitfire and the Snake Eyes of Venus *




  







When outlaw Suzy Spitfire flies to Venus in search of a vicious serial killer, she’s looking for the road to redemption—but instead, she quickly becomes involved in a gang war, a revolution, and a desperate attempt to protect a young girl from a violent fate. Join Suzy Spitfire and her friends for another wild ride through the solar system!

**This book contains some profanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ruins of the Earth *




  








A secret buried in the Antarctic.

A puzzle unsolved for thousands of years.

And a Brooklyn-born Master Gunnery Sergeant who's royally pissed that he has to babysit the researchers sent to figure it all out.

Patrick "Wic" Finnegan's last op as a Marine Raider before retirement sends him to the frozen Ellsworth Subglacial Highlands. The only reason he's here?

He owes a favor to an old friend—but that doesn't mean he has to like it.

When Wic finally sees what the team has uncovered, he can't believe his eyes, nor is he prepared for the violence to come.

Soon, the portal opens and unleashes a storm of unbridled fury upon humanity.

From the Antarctic tundra to the streets of Manhattan, Wic and his team will be pushed to their limits as they fight to hold back Earth's ultimate threat.

The odds are against them. Governments are toppling. And the Earth is falling into ruin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Secret Sisterhood: The Literary Friendships of Jane Austen, Charlotte Brontë, George Eliot, and Virginia Woolf *




  








Two female writers and best friends bring to light the literary friendships of four iconic female authors.

Male literary friendships are the stuff of legend; think Byron and Shelley, Fitzgerald and Hemingway. But the world’s best-loved female authors are usually mythologized as solitary eccentrics or isolated geniuses. Coauthors and real-life friends Emily Midorikawa and Emma Claire Sweeney prove this wrong, thanks to their discovery of a wealth of surprising collaborations: the friendship between Jane Austen and one of the family servants, playwright Anne Sharp; the daring feminist author Mary Taylor, who shaped the work of Charlotte Brontë; the transatlantic friendship of the seemingly aloof George Eliot and Harriet Beecher Stowe; and Virginia Woolf and Katherine Mansfield, most often portrayed as bitter foes, but who, in fact, enjoyed a complex friendship fired by an underlying erotic charge.

Through letters and diaries that have never been published before, A Secret Sisterhood resurrects these forgotten stories of female friendships. They were sometimes scandalous and volatile, sometimes supportive and inspiring, but always—until now—tantalizingly consigned to the shadows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lethal Licorice (An Amish Candy Shop Mystery Book 2) *




  








An Amish sweets contest is interrupted when a bitter rivalry turns deadly in this cozy mystery by the Agatha Award-winning author of Criminally Cocoa.

Harvest, Ohio, is a long way from New York City, where Bailey King left a coveted job as a chocolatier to take over Swissmen Sweets, her grandparents’ Amish candy shop. She wants to honor her grandfather’s memory, but she may be biting off more than she can chew when she enters the annual Amish Confectionery Competition. Between cooking up lavender blueberry fudge and chocolate cherry ganache truffles, Bailey’s search for a missing pot-bellied pig leads her to a dead body.

Josephine Weaver, an Amish candy maker who wanted Bailey disqualified for being an Englischer, died from a licorice allergy. Now Bailey finds herself topping the list of murder suspects, along with Josephine’s niece, a young woman going through her rumspringa. Now it falls to Bailey, who’s sweet on the local sheriff’s deputy, to clear both their names and catch a killer with a cast-iron stomach for cold-blooded murder…

Recipe Included!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Peanut Butter Panic (An Amish Candy Shop Mystery Book 7) *




  








Dead by dessert . . .

Thanksgiving is Bailey King’s busiest holiday weekend. This year promises to be even more hectic, since Bailey’s candy shop, Swissmen Sweets, is providing desserts for Harvest, Ohio’s first village-wide Thanksgiving celebration. Yet, even with a guest list close to seven hundred people—Amish and English alike—the event’s organizer, Margot Rawlings, is unfazed . . . until she discovers her mother, former judge Zara Bevan, will be in attendance.

Zara’s reputation as a harsh critic is matched only by her infamy as a judge who has actively harmed the Amish community. So no one is prepared when Zara arrives with much younger boyfriend Blaze Smith and reveals their impending nuptials at dinner. That should have been the day’s biggest news, except shortly after the announcement, Blaze suffers an allergic reaction to something he’s eaten and dies on the spot.

Now, Bailey’s desserts are prime suspects, along with Margot and nearly everyone who attended the meal. With such a cornucopia of possibilities, Bailey must dig in and get to the bottom of this murder, before the killer goes up for seconds…

Recipe Included!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Rise: A gritty, glamorous thriller from Shari Low and TV's Ross King for 2022 (The Hollywood Thriller Trilogy Book 1) *




  








*When we bury our secrets, they always come back to haunt us...*
Their rise was meteoric.

Only a few years before, they had been three friends from Glasgow, just trying to survive tough lives of danger and dysfunction.

But on one Hollywood evening in 1993, they were on the world’s biggest stage, accepting their Oscar in front of the watching world.

That night was the beginning of their careers. But it was also the end of their friendship.



Over the next twenty years, Mirren McLean would become one of the most powerful writers in the movie industry.

Zander Leith would break box-office records as cinema’s most in-demand action hero.

And Davie Johnson would rake in millions as producer of some of the biggest shows on TV.


For two decades they didn’t speak, driven apart by a horrific secret.

Until now…

Their past is coming back to bite them, and they have to decide whether to run, hide, or fight.

Because when you rise to the top, there’s always someone who wants to see you fall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Perception and Deception II: A Spy Series (Perception and Deception: A Spy Series Book 2) *




  







Twenty-two year old Faith Evans (formerly known as Felix Jaynes) is a former special agent for the Real Life Immersion Program, an organization that the FBI calls upon in the midst of unsolvable cases. Faith has been enjoying her normal life outside of the agency by spending time with her boyfriend, Ashton Mathis. They have become inseparable since meeting during Faith's final mission with the agency several months prior.

Although they seem to be safe from the events that unfolded during that final mission, both of them are having feelings of uneasiness and find themselves looking over their shoulders at all times. After spontaneously eloping at the courthouse, things begin to take a strange turn when Faith suddenly wakes up on a beach in Florida with no memory of who she is...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Perception and Deception III: A Spy Series (Perception and Deception: A Spy Series Book 3) *




  







Faith and Juro go undercover as high school student and teacher to track down Wolf's missing grandson. Ashton begins his first steps into this dangerous career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Perception and Deception IV: A Spy Series (Perception and Deception: A Spy Series Book 4) *




  







After a mysterious boy shows up at their door, Faith and Ashton quickly discover that he's the son of a missing agent. Now the people who took his dad are after him too. Their enemies are using a magnificent resort as a cover for an illegal operation. Our heroes will have to go undercover once again. However, the discovery that someone within the agency is actually a mole will cause great distrust across the entire organization. To make matters worse, more agents are beginning to disappear, being plucked off one by one. Will they be able to track down their missing victims and stop this madness before it's too late? Find out in Perception and Deception IV!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Credible Threat: A Blake Jordan Thriller (The Blake Jordan Series Book 2) *




  








They’re going to assassinate the president. Can Blake Jordan stop them?

After he’s fired from the Department of Domestic Counterterrorism, former agent Blake Jordan heads to DC for President-elect Keller’s inauguration. But there are men in power who won’t let that happen.

When Keller asks Blake to create an off-the-books black ops team to stop terrorists, he refuses. But when someone tries to take Blake out of the picture, he learns of a plot to assassinate Keller.

If he wants to stop the killers, Blake must form a team to save his friend. But the terrorists have something far more sinister planned… and it can’t be stopped because it’s already been done.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*In Plain Sight: A Blake Jordan Thriller (The Blake Jordan Series Book 3) *




  








Terrorists will strike on New Year’s Eve. Can Blake Jordan stop them?

After his wife’s murderer is captured, Blake Jordan heads to Chicago to propose to the woman he loves. But while millions of Americans are distracted with New Year’s Eve celebrations, Russian terrorists are making other plans.

When they force a hacker to crash a train in DC, Blake learns that a prisoner warned authorities about the attack. But he discovers the prisoner is his wife’s killer, and she claims another strike is imminent.

If he wants to stop the next attack and protect those closest to him, Blake must get the prisoner to talk. But when he sees the truth hidden in plain sight, he’ll have to make an unforgettable sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rules of Engagement: A Blake Jordan Thriller (The Blake Jordan Series Book 4) *




  








A cyberattack brings America to its knees. Can Blake Jordan stop the next attack?

After he’s given a warning by a dying man that Russian terrorists are coming after him, black ops agent Blake Jordan pushes everyone he cares about away to keep them safe. But Russia has a long memory.

When a cyberattack is unleashed against hospitals and government agencies, Blake teams up with his lost love to investigate. But he never expects her to be used as leverage for the release of a terrorist who Blake thinks is dead.

If he wants to protect the woman he loves, Blake must assemble a team to break out the prisoner. But the Russians don’t follow the rules of engagement… and he’ll have to make an impossible choice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Homeland: A Blake Jordan Thriller (The Blake Jordan Series Book 5) *




  








A deadly mass murderer will strike again. Can Blake Jordan stop him?

After faking his own death and fleeing the country to protect the president, Blake Jordan is determined to forget his past. But his past hasn’t forgotten about him.

When someone he cares about falls victim to the deadliest mass shooting in American history, Blake returns to the homeland. But when he arrives, he learns that the man responsible did not act alone.

If he wants to stop the killer from striking again, Blake must reveal he’s still alive to get help from the government he’s been hiding from. But a man from Blake’s past holds the answers… and it all leads back to what happened fifteen years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Shield: A Blake Jordan Thriller (The Blake Jordan Series Book 6)*




  








Weaponized drones will be released in DC. Can Blake Jordan stop them?

After turning down a job with Homeland Security, former counterterrorism agent Blake Jordan focuses on keeping his loved ones safe. But when he visits the president with his fiancée and her nephew, they will be anything but safe.

When the White House comes under attack, Blake joins DHS to track down the terrorists. But when weaponized military drones are hijacked, they aim to hold Washington, DC, hostage.

If he wants to stop the attack, Blake must track down and stop the people responsible. But the terrorists have only one true target in mind... and taking it out will be easier than anyone thought possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Thin Blue Line: A Blake Jordan Thriller (The Blake Jordan Series Book 7) *




  








A bomb will be detonated in New York City. Can Blake Jordan stop it?

After starting a new job with Homeland Security, federal agent Blake Jordan and his fiancée visit New York for a weekend getaway. But terrorists are carrying out an intricate plot just a few blocks away from his Midtown hotel.

When a bomb explodes in the city, Blake joins forces with the NYPD's Counterterrorism Bureau to investigate. But when a mysterious caller makes contact, he demands the release of a prisoner from Blake's past in order to stop another bomb from being detonated.

If he wants to stop the next attack, Blake must release the prisoner and find the person responsible for the bombing. But how can he find a man who doesn't exist?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Person of Interest: A Blake Jordan Thriller (The Blake Jordan Series Book 8 ) *




  






Terrorists have kidnapped his wife. Can Blake Jordan save her?

After he marries the woman he loves, counterterrorism agent Blake Jordan moves to a safe gated community in the suburbs of DC to start his new life. But Blake and his wife aren’t as safe as he thought they were.

When the Russian president makes a surprise visit to the US to sign a peace treaty, Blake’s team plans his security for the day. But when his wife disappears, Blake learns she’s been kidnapped in an attempt to blackmail him.

If he wants to keep her safe, Blake must work with the kidnappers and complete a series of tasks for them. But the men have something else planned… and Blake is the only one who can stop it…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.


*Curse of the Eagle Plague: A Lost Origins Novel *





  









*Some histories are too dangerous to expose…*
In ancient Rome, military units would carry a staff topped with an eagle. Known as “aquilas,” these were symbols of Rome’s might, of its superiority, so revered that garrisons would search for lost staffs in enemy territory, even after suffering defeat in battle. Unfortunately, no aquila has been recovered or seen by modern eyes.

Until now.

When a geneticist with neo-Nazi funding surfaces, having evidently uncovered a mysterious aquila, the Lost Origins Recovery Institute investigates, and quickly discovers the object is not quite what it seems.

Soon, Jules Sibeko, the loose cannon of the group, uses his unique abilities to track down its location ... where he discovers its dark, terrifying function.

With a mystery stretching from millennia-old Egyptian legend into the realms of modern day quantum physics, and the key to unlocking human evolution, Jules and the team must use all their intelligence and physical prowess to prevent a madman from poisoning the world.

Curse of the Eagle Plague is the third novel featuring the Lost Origins Recovery Institute (LORI). If you enjoy globe-trotting travel adventure, international mystery and crime, or archaeological thrillers, pick up this fast paced action adventure novel today.

[Note - this book was previously published under the title "The Eagle Plague" by author name Antony Davies]


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Guardians of the Four Shields: A Lost Origins Novel *




  








*When an ancient people’s greatest defence becomes the modern world’s most lethal threat.*

Since his last adventure, Jules Sibeko has spent over a year trying to build a “normal” life. He has cut all ties with the Lost Origins Recovery Institute, moved in to a new apartment, and even joined the NYPD as a patrol officer, hoping to put his skills to good use.

But when his old friends need help defending a fabled shield once carried by a giant warrior, he cannot turn them down.

What Jules doesn’t know is that this shield is one of many, defended by an ancient order, and pursued by a hostile nation. It seems he is not the only one who understands that the ancient world holds more secrets than conventional history can accept.

And those secrets are sometimes too dangerous to know.

With help from an eccentric professor who believes legends are real, a New Zealand intelligence officer with more secrets than he can reveal, and a reluctant Jules risking his new “normal” life and career, the Lost Origins Recovery Institute is back in business. Their quest will hurl them from the Americas to New Zealand, and on to Asia, where they must learn their allies' secrets and stop the shield’s true purpose from being unleashed by power-hungry men who cannot hope to control it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Brave Companions *




  








From Alexander von Humboldt to Charles and Anne Lindbergh, these are stories of people of great vision and daring whose achievements continue to inspire us today, brilliantly told by master historian David McCullough.

The bestselling author of Truman and John Adams, David McCullough has written profiles of exceptional men and women past and present who have not only shaped the course of history or changed how we see the world but whose stories express much that is timeless about the human condition.

Here are Alexander von Humboldt, whose epic explorations of South America surpassed the Lewis and Clark expedition; Harriet Beecher Stowe, “the little woman who made the big war”; Frederic Remington; the extraordinary Louis Agassiz of Harvard; Charles and Anne Lindbergh, and their fellow long-distance pilots Antoine de Saint-Exupéry and Beryl Markham; Harry Caudill, the Kentucky lawyer who awakened the nation to the tragedy of Appalachia; and David Plowden, a present-day photographer of vanishing America.

Different as they are from each other, McCullough’s subjects have in common a rare vitality and sense of purpose. These are brave companions: to each other, to David McCullough, and to the reader, for with rare storytelling ability McCullough brings us into the times they knew and their very uncommon lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Submariners: Life in British Submarines, 1901-1999 (20th Century Naval Innovations) *




  








British submarines played a vital part in naval warfare between 1901 and 1999, from the first Holland boats through to the giant Trident nuclear vessels.

This selection of personal accounts of life aboard the Royal Navy's submarines includes vivid first-hand descriptions of tense patrols of the First and Second World Wars, torpedo attacks on enemy warships, U-boats and merchant vessels, the horrors of depth charging, the daring clandestine operations by bodies such as Force 136, and the midget-submarine attacks on the Tirpitz. There are accounts of the deterrent patrols of the Cold War, and what happened in the controversial sinking of the General Belgrano during the Falklands War.

Drawn from personal memoirs, official reports, logbooks and private journals, John Winton skilfully weaves together compelling stories of survival and heroism in times of the most intense danger with welcome lighter moments, anecdotes about daily life and domestic arrangements aboard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Stalin in Power: The Russian Revolution From Above, 1928-1941*




  








In 1929, Stalin plunged Soviet Russia into a coercive "revolution from above", a decade-long effort to amass military-industrial power for a new war. He forced 25 million peasant families into state-run collectives and transformed the Communist Party into a servile instrument. In 1939, he concluded the pact with Hitler that enabled him to grasp at Eastern Europe while Hitler made war in the West.

This book forms the second volume of Robert C. Tucker's biography of Joseph Stalin, following Stalin as Revolutionary. The author shows that Stalin was a Bolshevik of the radical right whose revolution cast the country deep into its imperial, autocratic past.

Tucker brings a fresh analysis to these events and to the terror of the 1930s, revealing the motives and methods of what he calls the greatest murder mystery of this century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Lucky Hitler's Big Mistakes *




  








Adolf Hitler’s Great War military experiences in no way qualified him for supreme command. Yet by July 1940, under his personal leadership the Third Reich’s armed forces had defeated Poland, Czechoslovakia, Holland, Denmark, Norway, Belgium and France. The invasion of Great Britain was a distinct reality following Dunkirk. Hungary, Bulgaria and Romania had become allies along with the acquiescent military powers of Mussolini’s Italy and Franco’s Spain. These achievements prompted Field Marshal Willem Keitel, the Wehrmacht’s Chief of Staff, to pronounce Hitler to be ‘the Greatest Commander of all time’.

Storm clouds were gathering, most notably the disastrous decision to tear up the treaty with the Soviet Union and launch Operation Barbarossa in 1941. As described in this meticulously researched and highly readable book, Hitler’s blind ideology, racist hatred and single-mindedness led him and his allies inexorably to devastating defeat. How far was it good luck that gave Hitler his sensational early political and military successes? Certainly fortune played a major role in his survival from many assassination attempts and sex scandals. The author concludes, from 1941 onwards, the Fuhrer’s downfall was entirely attributable to military misjudgments that he alone made.

Lucky: Hitler’s Big Mistakes exposes the enigmatic Dictator for what he really was – incredibly lucky and militarily incompetent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Heroes Beneath the Waves: Submarine Stories of the Twentieth Century *




  








The unbelievable true stories of the heroic men who rode submarines and protected the United States through the twentieth century.

In Heroes Beneath the Waves, many of the brave men who traversed the depths of the sea into unknown territory share their experiences, fears, and thoughts. Here are true stories of teenage boys who left farms, small towns, and inner cities to defend the United States and democracy worldwide. In the early 1940s, many considered it the adventure of a lifetime to sign up for US submarine duty. While some paid for that adventure with their lives, those who survived their experiences at war came home older and wiser.

Trained for years to keep silent—for “loose lips sink ships”—many still believe what they know to be classified and refuse to disclose even the minutest of recollections. Others, however, want to leave a legacy of reminiscences for people to learn and live by, with the knowledge that freedom is never truly free. Heroes Beneath the Waves was written to honor these men—gallant heroes—who served and are serving today on submarines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/11/22.

Currently $3.

*Unreasonable Behavior *




  








Revised and updated after twenty-five years, Unreasonable Behavior traces the life and career of one of the top photojournalists of the twentieth century and beyond.

Born in London in 1935, Don McCullin worked as a photographer’s assistant in the RAF during the Suez Crisis. His early association with a North London gang led to the first publication of his pictures. As an overseas correspondent for the Sunday Times Magazine beginning in 1966, McCullin soon became a new kind of hero, taking a generation of readers beyond the insularity of post-war domestic life through the lens of his Nikon camera. He captured the realities of war in Biafra, the Congo, Vietnam, Cambodia, and elsewhere, and the human tragedy of famine and cholera on the Bangladesh border and later, the AIDs epidemic in Sub-Saharan Africa. Already in 1968, when the Beatles wanted new press shots, they asked for Don McCullin.

Harrowing and poignant, Unreasonable Behavior is an extraordinary account of a witness who survived to tell his tale and triumphed over the memories that could have destroyed him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/12/22.

Currently $1.

*Terms of Service: Subject to change without notice (The AI Dystopia)*




  








"A shining feat of literary sci-fi in a totalitarian futuristic society" – Independent Book Review

250 years in the future, artificial intelligences control every aspect of Kim’s life - from what she has for breakfast to who she is allowed to have sex with.

Living in the northeast province of what used to be the United States, she is a rising star at The Artificial Intelligence Company, training and managing sentient beings called “AIs” in the enigmatic parallel universe of Virtual Reality.

She is comfortable and prosperous, but is she happy? No, not really. And then a seemingly harmless lark sends Kim’s life spinning out of control as she launches into a journey of discovery that threatens to tear down society’s corrupt powers, and possibly civilization itself.

1984 meets The Matrix in this riveting science fiction novel about corporate totalitarianism, personal freedom, and one brave character’s journey to reclaim her humanity from an oppressive regime. A slow burn with an explosive finish, this is not a book to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Legend Rising (Galactic Guardians Book 1) *




  








My name is Max Tyco.
I will become the most powerful Guardian in the Universe.
This is my story.

Max Tyco is a truck driver on the road more days than he's home. Events are about to transpire that will lead this everyday Joe on an adventure of a lifetime. Things like traveling through space, starships, alien monsters, and blasters have all been daydreams, until now.

The Rowki is a fraternity of inter-galactic guardians tasked with keeping the balance between the light and the darkness. A call for help from the oldest galaxy in the universe and the central planet in that galaxy will uncover an ancient secret that could mean the end of the universe as we know it.

Chosen for the depth of his potential, Max will have to commit to the Rowki or decide to go back home and forget he ever knew the truth. But the truth is out there and more horrifying than he could ever expect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Prison Writings: My Life Is My Sun Dance *




  








In September of 2022, twenty-five years after Leonard Peltier received a life sentence for the murder of two FBI agents, the DNC unanimously passed a resolution urging President Joe Biden to release him. Peltier has affirmed his innocence ever since his sentencing in 1977--his case was made fully and famously in Peter Matthiessen's bestselling In the Spirit of Crazy Horse--and many remain convinced he was wrongly convicted.

Prison Writings is a wise and unsettling book, both memoir and manifesto, chronicling his life in Leavenworth Prison in Kansas. Invoking the Sun Dance, in which pain leads one to a transcendent reality, Peltier explores his suffering and the insights it has borne him. He also locates his experience within the history of the American Indian peoples and their struggles to overcome the federal government's injustices.

Edited by Harvey Arden, with an Introduction by Chief Arvol Looking Horse, and a Preface by former Attorney General Ramsey Clark.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Christmas Mystery in Venice and Other Winter Tales : 3 Short Stories (The Homeswappers)*




  








Featuring sexagenarian amateur sleuths Etta and Dora, and Leon the (self-proclaimed) noble Basset Hound who takes care of them, this collection of three short stories is guaranteed to keep you cosy on cold winter nights. Follow the intrepid trio as they set off from their home in Southern Italy to explore their own country, finding new friends, exciting adventures and mysteries to solve wherever they go.

◆ A Tuscan Threat sees our heroes spending a chilly Halloween in a remote area of Tuscany, where they reveal a truth far more terrible than any groaning ghoul or wailing witch that ever haunted the dark autumnal night. Will they solve the puzzle in time to save a family from tragedy?

◆ In the second of the three tales, A Christmas Mystery in Venice, the adventurers arrive in the already beautiful floating city resplendent under the twinkle of millions of Christmas lights. But when a child disappears, festive cheer is set aside in a bid to follow the most cryptic clue they’ve ever had to solve.

◆ Finally, pull on your snow shoes for some Devilish Deeds in the Alps. A promise of a treasure hunt to find valuables reputedly hidden by the Nazis many decades earlier has our heroes and their new friends excited, but a close encounter with the demonic Krampus during the festival of St Nicholas leaves everyone shaken. However, the hand that attacks their host and leaves him for dead is decidedly human – has the evil of the Nazis come back to terrify the present?

◆◆◆ Pair the intrigue of the maestro Agatha Christie with the humour of T E Kinsey, sprinkle a few feasts as yummy as a Joanne Fluke cake-inspired murder, and then season with the Italian flair for which Adriana Licio is renowned. The result is this delightfully heart-warming collection of short cosy mysteries, rich with Christmas cheer, a few Halloween scares and a plethora of mysteries to solve. ◆◆◆


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Three Shots to the Wind (A Chloe Jackson Sea Glass Saloon Mystery Book 3)*




  








Chloe’s Windy City ex-fiancé gets blown away in the Florida panhandle . . .

DEAD EXES TELL NO TALES

Saloon owner Chloe Jackson appears to have a secret admirer. She’s pouring drinks at the Sea Glass Saloon in Emerald Cove when an airplane flies by above the beach with a banner reading I LOVE YOU CHLOE JACKSON. She immediately rules out Rip Barnett. They are in the early stages of dating and no one has said the L word. Then a bouquet of lilacs—her favorite flower—is delivered to the bar, followed by an expensive bottle of her favorite sparkling wine. It couldn’t be . . .

Sure enough, her ex-fiancé from Chicago has flown down to Florida for an accountants’ convention. But is he trying to mix business with pleasure and win her back? Unfortunately he’s not in a hotel conference room, he’s floating facedown in the lake next to her house, clutching a photo of Chloe. Who murders an accountant on a business trip—it just doesn’t add up. When Rip becomes the prime suspect, Chloe is determined to find the secret murderer. But if she isn’t careful, it may be closing time and lights out for her . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cozy Mystery Mega 30-Book Set (Fantastic Cozy Mystery Bundles)*




  








This box set contains over 30 cozy mysteries from multiple series. The stories can all be read as stand-alones, which makes them great to read during a break or before bedtime!

Rating: Clean, no bad language or on-screen violence.

Majestic Cove Mysteries - Private Investigator Melody Clue prefers a simple life in her small town, but her PI cases keep drawing her into police investigations, where she's always the one helping the local detectives do their job of sorting out problems and rounding up the criminals. From chasing down bad guys to helping clients during their darkest hours, it's all in a day's work for Melody Clue!

Majestic Cove Book 1: Chocolate, Clues, and Catastrophe

Majestic Cove Book 2: Pretzels, Problems, and Peril

Majestic Cove Book 3: Cake, Coincidences, and Casualties

Majestic Cove Book 4: Truffles, Tirades, and Trouble

Majestic Cove Book 5: Shortcake, Surprises, and Secrets

Majestic Cove Book 6: Cookies, Curiosity, and Craziness

Majestic Cove Book 7: Donuts, Death, and Dread

Majestic Cove Book 8: Tarts, Tears, and Tragedy

Majestic Cove Book 9: Honey Cake, Heartbreak, and Hazards

Majestic Cove Book 10: Cupcakes, Conundrums, and Calamity

Majestic Cove Book 11: Caramels, Custody, and Cruelty

Majestic Cove Book 12: Brownies, Bistros, and Betrayal

Majestic Cove Book 13: Dessert, Destiny, and Death

Majestic Cove Book 14: Treats, Threats, and Tawdry Truths

Majestic Cove Book 15: Narrow Escape in Majestic Cove (A Mini Mystery)

Majestic Cove Book 16: Christmas Cookies, Cravings, and a Curious Case

Majestic Cove Book 17: Christmas Chocolate, Caution, and Crazy Consequences

Majestic Cove Book 18: Christmas Desserts and Devious Deeds

Hope Hadley Mysteries - Hope Hadley is a former Hollywood actress who moves to Hollywood, Florida, where she uses the skills she learned playing a detective on TV to solve real-life mysteries.

Hope Hadley Book 1: Fishing for a Murderer

Hope Hadley Book 2: Drowning In Deceit

Hope Hadley Book 3: Murder of a Yoga Instructor

Hope Hadley Book 4: A Not So Merry Christmas Murder

Hope Hadley Book 5: Killer Injustice

Hope Hadley Book 6: Murder of a Restaurant Critic

Hope Hadley Book 7: Murder of a Movie Producer

Hope Hadley Book 8: The Killer Holiday Office Party

Hope Hadley Book 9: Murder Hits Close To Home

Hope Hadley Book 10: Hurricanes Can Be Murder

Hope Hadley Book 11: Murder is a Deadly Brew

More Sweet and Snappy Cozy Mysteries - These stand-alone stories by Meredith Potts are quick reads perfect for break time or before bed. They can be read in any order.

College Can Be Murder

A Deadly Frontier of Murder

Deadpan Murder

Killer Amnesia

Murder in Happy Creek


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cozy Mystery 35-Book Mega Set (Fantastic Cozy Mystery Bundles)*




  








This amazing set feature 35 different cozy mysteries from 5 different authors including:

The Tiny House Series
"My life is about to change forever."

Private investigator Hannah Huntsford is about to win the lottery.

Not the big lottery. More like a little one. A tiny one.

Hannah is about to win her very own tiny house, nestled in a tiny community of other tiny homes.

She doesn’t know that yet, because the draw is still a week away. Hannah has no idea her streak of bad luck is about to turn around. The hard-working, recently divorced investigator is going to be a big winner, and she’ll have first pick of three adorable tiny homes.

Tiny House, Big Mystery
Tiny House, Big Murder

The Daisy McDare Series
Daisy McDare is busy nursing a broken heart, trying to build up her interior decorator business, and baking cookies when murder strikes Cozy Creek.

At first she leaves the investigation to Chris Crumple, the local bumbling police detective. But when Crumple arrests the wrong suspect, Daisy takes the investigation into her own hands.

The Deadly Legal Affair
The Deadly Directorial Affair
The Deadly Real Estate Affair
The Deadly Rock Star Affair
The Deadly Restaurant Affair
The Deadly Secret Affair
The Deadly Rival Affair
The Deadly Radio Affair
The Deadly Political Affair
The Deadly Dinner Theater Affair
The Deadly Floral Affair
The Deadly Judicial Affair
The Deadly Fiery Affair
The Deadly Crazy Affair

The Chloe Cook Series

Cape Cod is shaken by another murder, and it's up to amateur sleuth Chloe Cook to find the killer.

But she's going to have to work fast.

Not only is there a handful of suspects on the loose, but one of Chloe's good friends is wrongfully suspected of the crime by the local police detective.

Deadly Resentment
Killer Finale
Murder and Salt Water Taffy
Death, Divorce, and Dessert


The Deanna Devlin Series

Newspaper reporter Deanna Devlin finally gets a promotion from writing puff pieces to covering more serious stories.

Unfortunately, her next assignment hits a little too close to home when one of her friends is accused of murdering a local book store owner.

Novel to Die for

The Witches of Enchanted Bay Series

Just when it seems like Meg Walton can get back to business as usual running the family's donut shop, another murder occurs in the once-sleepy town of Enchanted Bay.

This time, a double-crossing carpet salesman turned theater owner is the victim. As a witch, Meg has unique abilities to investigate the case, but she'd prefer to leave the sleuthing to the cops.

Ax to Grind
Killer Twist
A Bewitching Murder
A Riddle of a Murder
The Nuts And Bolts of Murder
Strangling Ambition
Therapy Can Be Murder
Sick of Murder
Hexes and Other Hairy Situations
Horrible Halloween Hazards
Witches, Werewolves, and Murder
Hectic Halloween Hijinks
Murder, Magic, and Mousse
An Enchanted Bay Wedding


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Daley Buzz 32-Book Cozy Mystery Set (Fantastic Cozy Mystery Bundles)*




  








For the first time, all 32 books in the Daley Buzz series are available in one set.
That's right. This collection features 32 different cozy mysteries. Talk about a delicious treat.

Sabrina Daley is still haunted by the mysterious disappearance of her sister 10 years before.

Even though the case went cold long ago, she keeps holding out hope that one day she will discover what happened to her sister.

Sabrina's life is turned upside down again when she discovers her friend's dead body in the alley way behind her family's coffee shop.

If that isn't bad enough, after a week of investigating, the local police appear to be stumped.

Terrified about a second case going cold in town, Sabrina decides to take matters into her own hands.

She sets out on her own, determined not to give up until she has brought her friend's killer to justice.

The books in this set include:
1. Chocolate with a Side of Murder
2. Caramels with a Side of Murder
3. Apple Pie with a Side of Murder
4. Lemon Bars with a Side of Murder
5. Cookies with a Side of Murder
6. Halloween Candy with a Side of Murder
7. Christmas Cookies with a Side of Murder
8. Gelato with a Side of Murder
9. Chocolate Cake with a Side of Murder
10. Cupcakes with a Side of Murder
11. Chocolate Pudding with a Side of Murder
12. Cookies with a Side of Danger
13. Fruit Pie with a Side of Danger
14. Ice Cream with a Side of Danger
15. Murder and Chocolate Fudge Cake
16. Murder and Layer Cake
17. Murder and Chocolate Cake
18. Murder and Citrus Cream Cake
19. Murder and Cherry Cake
20. Murder and Vanilla Cake
21. Chocolate Cupcakes with a Side of Murder
22. Apple Crumble with a Side of Murder
23. Chocolate Brownies with a Side of Murder
24. Candy Canes with a Side of Murder
25. Ice Cream with a Side of Murder
26. Pie, Peril, and a Peculiar Murder
27. Happy Hour Murder
28. A Deadly Dessert Disaster
29. Murder and Delicious Halloween Candy
30. Christmas Gingerbread Cookies with a Side of Murder
31. Cheesecake Bars with a Side of Murder
32. Raspberry Chiffon with a Side of Murder


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE DETECTIVE MARKHAM MYSTERIES eight gripping crime thrillers box set *




  








IN THIS EIGHT-BOOK BOX SET:

BOOK 1: CRIME IN THE CHOIR
Murder most foul on consecrated land. Two skeletons are discovered in the grounds of St Mary's Choir School. Detective Inspector Gilbert Markham is a rising talent of the Bromgrove police force. He is on the trail of the murderer when another life is brutally claimed. Who is the savage killer lurking in this innocent place?

BOOK 2: CRIME IN THE SCHOOL
When handsome teacher Ashley Dean is brutally murdered, gossip blames a deranged intruder. DI Markham’s instincts say otherwise. Could this be the work of a student? A member of staff? It seems unthinkable. But somebody in authority is holding out on them. How much more blood will be spilt before their secret is laid bare?

BOOK 3: CRIME IN THE CONVENT
Sister Felicity is found strangled in the confessional box at St Cecilia’s convent. She is only the first victim. Someone has a lethal vendetta against this holy place. And only DI Gilbert Markham can stop them. To uncover the truth, he must delve deep into the sins of the past. Can he unravel the mystery before it’s too late?

BOOK 4: CRIME IN THE HOSPITAL
Dr Warr’s decayed corpse is found in the woods. There have always been whispers about the psychiatric hospital where he worked: staff brutality, deliberate misdiagnosis . . . DI Gilbert Markham and DS Noakes begin asking questions. They are met with a chilling silence. How many more victims will be claimed before the killer is found?

BOOK 5: CRIME IN THE BALLET
Choreographer George Baranov is found in the theatre’s basement with a knife in his back. He was known for his daring routines and his tangled love life. The pressure is on for Detective Markham to wrap up the case. Can he unmask the vicious killer waiting in the wings?

BOOK 6: CRIME IN THE GALLERY
Curator Helen Melville is found murdered in Bromgrove Art Gallery. She had discovered something troubling in the archives, but the secret died with her. Or did it? Detective Markham races to unravel the connection with a tragic cold case. Who will be next to have a brush with death?

BOOK 7: CRIME IN THE HEAT
A body is found in the refrigerator at a doctor’s office in Bromgrove community centre. The victim is teacher Bex Shawcross and she wasn’t short of enemies, as Detective Markham soon discovers. Her crooked MP father and loose morals are the talk of the town. And no one seems afraid to speak ill of the dead. Then the killer strikes again. And again. Each victim works at the centre. Who will be next on the kill list?

BOOK 8: CRIME AT HOME
Nothing ever happens in New College Close. Until one day a piercing scream shatters the calm. A retired teacher is found asphyxiated beneath a luxury mattress. The only clue: a badge from the school where the dead woman once taught. Detective Markham races to unravel the truth. But no one in the Close is what they seem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blues of Autumn *




  








“Big-city crime hits a small town in the Adirondacks, and an eclectic and well-developed cast of characters leads us through this hilarious, engaging mystery.” –Sublime Book Review

Police Chief Norris Tanager is one happy guy. He came to the Adirondacks because he heard small-town cops spend their days helping kittens cross the road and rescuing little old ladies out of trees. Or something like that. And so far, things have been quiet as promised.

Paul Briar is not so happy. He came to these mountains to spark some romance in his marriage. Now his wife is missing and presumed drowned.

And poor Dr. Simon Reesor is downright devastated. He came here to practice medicine in a small hospital. Last night his wife was brutally murdered, blown up in her car.

Police Chief Norris Tanager came to these beautiful mountains to escape the ugliness of the big city. Too bad. Seems like ugly just follows some cops around.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Behind the Throne (The Indranan War Book 1) *




  








Behind the Throne begins K. B. Wagers's action-packed science fiction adventure, with a heroine as rebellious as Han Solo, as savvy as Leia, and as skilled as Rey.

Hail Bristol has made a name for herself as one of the most fearsome gunrunners in the galaxy. But she can't escape her past forever: twenty years ago, she was a runaway princess of the Indranan Empire. Now, her mother's people have finally come to bring her home.

But when Hail is dragged back to her Indrana to take her rightful place as the only remaining heir, she finds that trading her ship for a palace is her most dangerous move yet.

In a world where the only safe options are fight or flight, Hail must rule.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Persepolis Rising (The Expanse Book 7) *




  








The seventh book in the NYT bestselling Expanse series, Persepolis Rising finds an old enemy returning home with more power and technology than anyone thought possible, and the crew of the aging gunship Rocinante tries to rally forces against the new invasion. Now a Prime Original series. 

HUGO AWARD WINNER FOR BEST SERIES

An old enemy returns.

In the thousand-sun network of humanity's expansion, new colony worlds are struggling to find their way. Every new planet lives on a knife edge between collapse and wonder, and the crew of the aging gunship Rocinante have their hands more than full keeping the fragile peace.

In the vast space between Earth and Jupiter, the inner planets and belt have formed a tentative and uncertain alliance still haunted by a history of wars and prejudices. On the lost colony world of Laconia, a hidden enemy has a new vision for all of humanity and the power to enforce it.

New technologies clash with old as the history of human conflict returns to its ancient patterns of war and subjugation. But human nature is not the only enemy, and the forces being unleashed have their own price. A price that will change the shape of humanity -- and of the Rocinante -- unexpectedly and forever. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Tiamat's Wrath (The Expanse Book 8 )*



  








The eighth book in the NYT bestselling Expanse series, Tiamat's Wrath finds the crew of the Rocinante fighting an underground war against a nearly invulnerable authoritarian empire, with James Holden a prisoner of the enemy. Now a Prime Original series.

HUGO AWARD WINNER FOR BEST SERIES

Thirteen hundred gates have opened to solar systems around the galaxy. But as humanity builds its interstellar empire in the alien ruins, the mysteries and threats grow deeper.

In the dead systems where gates lead to stranger things than alien planets, Elvi Okoye begins a desperate search to discover the nature of a genocide that happened before the first human beings existed, and to find weapons to fight a war against forces at the edge of the imaginable. But the price of that knowledge may be higher than she can pay.

At the heart of the empire, Teresa Duarte prepares to take on the burden of her father's godlike ambition. The sociopathic scientist Paolo Cordozar and the Mephistophelian prisoner James Holden are only two of the dangers in a palace thick with intrigue, but Teresa has a mind of her own and secrets even her father the emperor doesn't guess.

And throughout the wide human empire, the scattered crew of the Rocinante fights a brave rear-guard action against Duarte's authoritarian regime. Memory of the old order falls away, and a future under Laconia's eternal rule -- and with it, a battle that humanity can only lose -- seems more and more certain. Because against the terrors that lie between worlds, courage and ambition will not be enough. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Leviathan Falls (The Expanse Book 9) *




  








The biggest science fiction series of the decade comes to an incredible conclusion in the ninth and final novel in James S.A. Corey’s Hugo-award winning space opera that inspired the Prime Original series. 

“An all-time genre classic.” –Publishers Weekly (starred review)

Hugo Award Winner for Best Series

The Laconian Empire has fallen, setting the thirteen hundred solar systems free from the rule of Winston Duarte. But the ancient enemy that killed the gate builders is awake, and the war against our universe has begun again.

In the dead system of Adro, Elvi Okoye leads a desperate scientific mission to understand what the gate builders were and what destroyed them, even if it means compromising herself and the half-alien children who bear the weight of her investigation. Through the wide-flung systems of humanity, Colonel Aliana Tanaka hunts for Duarte’s missing daughter. . . and the shattered emperor himself. And on the Rocinante, James Holden and his crew struggle to build a future for humanity out of the shards and ruins of all that has come before.

As nearly unimaginable forces prepare to annihilate all human life, Holden and a group of unlikely allies discover a last, desperate chance to unite all of humanity, with the promise of a vast galactic civilization free from wars, factions, lies, and secrets if they win.

But the price of victory may be worse than the cost of defeat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Narrows (A Harry Bosch Novel Book 10) *




  








In the depths of the Nevada desert, FBI agent Rachel Walling and former LAPD Detective Harry Bosch must confront The Poet, a terrifying serial killer who leads them down a dark and twisted path.

FBI agent Rachel Walling finally gets the call she's dreaded for years, the one that tells her the Poet has surfaced. She has never forgotten the serial killer who wove lines of poetry in his hideous crimes -- and apparently he has not forgotten her.

Former LAPD detective Harry Bosch gets a call, too -- from the widow of an old friend. Her husband's death seems natural, but his ties to the hunt for the Poet make Bosch dig deep. Arriving at a derelict spot in the California desert where the feds are unearthing bodies, Bosch joins forces with Rachel. Now the two are at odds with the FBI . . . and squarely in the path of the Poet, who will lead them on a wicked ride out of the heat, through the narrows of evil, and into a darkness all his own . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Closers (A Harry Bosch Novel Book 11) *




  








In this #1 New York Times bestseller, Detective Harry Bosch joins LA's elite Open/Unsolved Unit to help piece together the mysterious death of a teenage girl.

He walked away from the job three years ago. But Harry Bosch cannot resist the call to join the elite Open/Unsolved Unit. His mission: solve murders whose investigations were flawed, stalled, or abandoned to L.A.'s tides of crime. With some people openly rooting for his failure, Harry catches the case of a teenager dragged off to her death on Oat Mountain, and traces the DNA on the murder weapon to a small-time criminal. But something bigger and darker beckons, and Harry must battle to fit all the pieces together. Shaking cages and rattling ghosts, he will push the rules to the limit -- and expose the kind of truth that shatters lives, ends careers, and keeps the dead whispering in the night . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Echo Park (A Harry Bosch Novel Book 12) *




  








Just as he's on the verge of cracking an unsolved case, Detective Harry Bosch discovers an old clue that could have saved lives -- and the guilt begins to haunt him.

In 1995, Marie Gesto disappeared after walking out of a supermarket in Hollywood. Harry Bosch worked the case but couldn't crack it, and the 22-year-old woman never turned up, dead or alive. Now Bosch is in the Open-Unsolved Unit, where he still keeps the Gesto file on his desk, when he gets a call from the DA. A man accused of two heinous killings is willing to come clean about several other murders, including the killing of Marie Gesto. Bosch must now take Raynard Waits's confession and get close to the man he has sought -- and hated -- for eleven years. But when Bosch learns that he and his partner missed a clue back in 1995 that could have led them to Gesto's killer -- and that would have stopped nine murders that followed -- he begins to crack.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Matthew Johnson, US Marshal*




  








They sing songs about Matthew Johnson. The hero of dime novels, Matt won national fame during a range war in Idaho when he shot and killed an outlaw—and former saddle pal. But the past seventeen years have been an alcoholic blur rather than a heroic journey. Gone are the days when he was a free-wheeling cowboy, swapping poems with his best friend on the cattle ranges. The West has modernized—and practically disappeared—when Matt arrives in Denver in 1894 as the newly appointed US marshal for the state of Colorado.

The cowboy turned lawman inherits a state on the brink of collapse. The silver crash has ruined the economy, railroaders are striking, a range war is looming, corruption is rampant, and a rumored gold strike on the Southern Ute reservation threatens to turn into a bloodbath. Slowly, Matt realizes why he got the job. His supporters figure that the man who killed Jeff Hancock will either stay too drunk to realize what’s happening or take their bribes and look the other way. After all, the songs being sung about Matthew Johnson these days are more insulting than glorifying. Instead of the hero who stopped a range war, he is usually thought of as a man who murdered his best friend in exchange for the appointment as Idaho’s US marshal. And he hasn’t been sober in years.

What no one has counted on is the love of a woman who has had her own share of hard times and bad decisions. Or the fact that there’s a special breed of man who will fight with his last breath to regain his dignity and self-respect. If Matt can overcome his demons and past, schoolkids might start singing a new verse to an old song.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Savage Day (Simon Vaughn Book 2) *




  








A desperate man goes up against the IRA to buy his freedom in this heart-racing thriller from the New York Times–bestselling author of The Midnight Bell.

After surviving the war in Korea, Simon Vaughan decided the only loyalty he had was to the man in the mirror. For a while, the high-risk job of arms dealing seemed to be just the life for him. Too bad the Greek authorities didn’t see it that way when they tossed him in prison.

But now he’s gotten a reprieve from an unlikely source: the British Army. And if he wants out, he’s going to have to play their game.

It seems that the Irish Republican Army has made off with a half-million dollars in gold bullion. The Brits want it back. And their best bet is to send someone tough, resourceful, and completely expendable—which is Vaughan to the letter.

Venturing into the bloody underground of a violent rebellion, Vaughan must navigate a deadly maze of friends, foes, and those in between, if he’s going to get the gold, get the bad guys, and get out in one piece . . .

The author of the Sean Dillon and Liam Devlin series, including the classic The Eagle Has Landed, Jack Higgins has enthralled millions of readers around the world with his explosive novels of spies and espionage, heroes and villains, and fast-paced storytelling that have made him a true mastermind of the modern thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*BLACK DRAGON: Adam Drake Espionage Thriller (The Adam Drake Series Book 12) *




  








China wants revenge for the Opium Wars of the past. The CCP will achieve it with an opium war of its own.

When Adam Drake hears a rumor of the plot on his honeymoon, he won’t rest until he finds out if it’s true. If it is, he vows to defeat it.

From a luxury resort in Australia, to a casino in Baja California, and an island off the coast of British Columbia, Drake chases after the billionaire head of a powerful and brutal Chinese triad to learn the truth.

BLACK DRAGON is the twelfth book in the popular Adam Drake thriller series. If you like a fast-paced espionage thriller that should be today’s headline, you will enjoy reading the latest installment in this exciting political thriller series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cascadia's Fault: The Coming Earthquake and Tsunami that Could Devastate North America *




  








A thrillingly rendered, yet “level–headed” look at the Cascadia Subduction Zone and the devastating natural disasters it promises (Booklist)

There is a crack in the earth's crust that runs roughly 31 miles offshore, approximately 683 miles from Northern California up through Vancouver Island off the coast of British Columbia. The Cascadia Subduction Zone has generated massive earthquakes over and over again throughout geologic time—at least thirty–six major events in the last 10,000 years. This fault generates a monster earthquake about every 500 years. And the monster is due to return at any time. It could happen 200 years from now, or it could be tonight.

The Cascadia Subduction Zone is virtually identical to the offshore fault that wrecked Sumatra in 2004. It will generate the same earthquake we saw in Sumatra, at magnitude nine or higher, sending crippling shockwaves across a far wider area than any California quake. Slamming into Sacramento, Portland, Seattle, Victoria, and Vancouver, it will send tidal waves to the shores of Australia, New Zealand, and Japan, damaging the economies of the Pacific Rim countries and their trading partners for years to come.

In light of recent massive quakes in Haiti, Chile, and Mexico, Cascadia's Fault not only tells the story of this potentially devastating earthquake and the tsunamis it will spawn, it also warns us about an impending crisis almost unprecedented in modern history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Western Front Companion*




  








The definitive guide to the main theater of WWI—“maps of the battles . . . military strategy . . . extraordinary anecdotes . . . it’s a triumph” (Daily Mail).

Written by the author of the three previous bestselling Companions on Waterloo, Trafalgar and Gettysburg—now acclaimed as the definitive work of reference on each battle—The Western Front Companion is not a mere chronological account of the fighting. Rather, it is an astonishingly comprehensive and forensic anatomy of how and why the armies fought, of their weapons, equipment and tactics, for over four long and bloody years on a battlefield that stretched from the Belgian coast to the Swiss frontier—a distance of 450 miles. Alongside the British Army, full coverage is given to Britain’s allies—France, Belgium, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, South Africa, India and the United States—as well as the Germans.

The 350,000 words of text range over everything from the railways on the front to the medical corps and the chaplains. Like previous Companions, this book is equally distinguished by its magnificent visual resources—original and intricate maps and diagrams, over 200 resonant and remarkable archive images from the time (many rarely seen), and modern color photographs showing how historic battlefields look nowadays, and paying tribute to the magnificent and poignant cemeteries, monuments and ossuaries that mark the fallen for today’s battlefield visitor.

Every reader, no matter how well informed already on the history of World War I, will learn something new from this extraordinary and exhaustive volume. No one interested in the true story and sheer sweep of the Great War on the Western Front can afford to be without it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Infamous Aircraft: Dangerous Designs and their Vices (Images of War) *




  








An in-depth look at some of the 20th century’s notoriously terrible aircraft.

Many aircraft, some famous and some rare, gained a reputation for being difficult to fly and sometimes downright dangerous. This book looks at some of the worst culprits over a period spanning World War I to the age of supersonic flight. The following aircraft are included . . .

B.E.2: The Royal Flying Corps went to war in it in 1914. The B.E. was easy to fly and very stable—but it was difficult to maneuver and very easy to shoot down.

Tarrant Tabor: The Tabor was grotesque, a massive misfit of an experimental bomber that predictably came to grief on its first flight.

Avro Manchester: The twin-engine Manchester would fly all the way to Berlin and back—only to burst into flames over its own base.

Messerschmitt Me 210: The Me 210 was developed as a successor to Goering’s Destroyer, the Bf 110. It was a disaster with a phenomenal accident rate.

Martin B-26 Marauder: They called the B-26 the “widowmaker,” fast and powerful, with some savage characteristics.

Reichenberg IV: The manned version of the V-1 flying bomb was a desperation weapon, and its pilots intended to fly suicide missions against Allied shipping.

Tu-144: Rushed prematurely into its test program to beat the Anglo-French Concorde, the Tu-144 was intended to be Russia’s supersonic dream.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Finding the Fallen: Outstanding Aircrew Mysteries of the First World War to Desert Storm Investigated and Solved *




  








The author of Finding the Few presents more stories of lost airmen and the dedicated detective work done to find them.

Mysteries involving missing aircrew span almost the entire twentieth century. Starting with a reappraisal of the famed story of pilot Edward “Mick” Mannock, the author of this book highlights the fates of RAF, USAF, and Luftwaffe personnel from bomber, reconnaissance, and fighter crews.

Each case is examined with a microscopic and forensic approach worthy of a CSI episode, and evaluates the detective work involved in unraveling these long-unsolved disappearances of lost airmen. In many cases, there is a satisfactory conclusion in which family members can feel some closure—while in others, question marks are left hanging over. These fascinating stories remind us of the heroic ongoing efforts to truly live up to the phrase “no man left behind.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Flight 777: The Mystery of Leslie Howard *




  







On 1 June 1943 Flight 777, a Douglas DC-3, en route from Lisbon to Britain, was shot down over the Bay of Biscay by German aircraft. Among the dead was the actor Leslie Howard, who had returned from Hollywood to England to help the British war effort. Also on board was Howards tax adviser, Alfred Chenhalls, who smoked cigars and looked remarkably like Winston Churchill. Did the Germans believe that Churchill was on board Flight 777? Other aircraft flying that route went unmolested by the Luftwaffe in spite of the German air presence over the Bay of Biscay. These flights were operated by Dutch crews flying aircraft of KLM, which were on charter to BOAC, and it was an experience Dutch crew that was lost that day. Ian Colvin carried out an exhaustive investigation into the incident, including interviewing former Luftwaffe personnel and this book, first published in 1957, is the result of his endeavors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Disaster at Stalingrad: An Alternate History *




  








A fascinating “what if” history of one of World War II’s most iconic battles.

It is early September 1942 and the German commander of the Sixth Army, General Paulus, assisted by the Fourth Panzer Army, is poised to advance on the Russian city of Stalingrad. His primary mission was to take the city, crushing this crucial center of communication and manufacturing, and to secure the valuable oil fields in the Caucasus.

What happens next is well known to any student of modern history: a brutal war of attrition, characterized by fierce hand-to-hand combat, that lasted for nearly two years, and the eventual victory by a resolute Soviet Red Army. A ravaged German Army was pushed into full retreat. This was the first defeat of Hitler’s territorial ambitions in Europe and a critical turning point of World War II.

But the outcome could have been very different, as Peter Tsouras demonstrates in this fascinating alternate history of this fateful battle. By introducing minor—and realistic— adjustments, Tsouras presents a scenario in which the course of the battle runs quite differently, which in turn throws up disturbing possibilities regarding the outcome of the whole war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/12/22.

Currently $3.

*Apache Over Libya *




  







In May 2011, after a Mediterranean exercise to prove the Apache's ability to work shipborne, HMS Ocean and her embarked Apache attack helicopters from 656 Squadron, Army Air Corps were about to head home. But the civil war in Libya and the resulting NATO air campaign intervened.

A few days later the Author and his fellow Apache pilots were in action at night over hostile territory. Within the range of Gaddafi's capable air defense systems and land forces once in sight of the coast, they had to fight their way into Libya, complete their mission evading lethal ground fire, before the hazardous return to Ocean.

Despite Libya's state-of-the-art arsenal of ground-to-air weapons, the Apaches made nightly raids at ultra low-level behind enemy lines.

Apache Over Libya describes the experiences of eight Army and two Royal Navy pilots who played a significant role in the NATO-led campaign. Despite fighting the best armed enemy British aircrew have faced in generations, they defied the odds and survived. Thrilling first hand action accounts vividly convey what it means to fly the Apache in combat at sea and over enemy-held terrain. An unforgettable and unique account which gives a rare insight into attack helicopter operations in war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/13/22.

Currently $1.

*Last of The Nighthawks (Lady Hellgate Book 1) *




  








Helga Ate is finally getting her chance. Chosen for a coveted slot in the glorious Nighthawks, Special Forces, she will certainly be able to prove herself as more than a half-alien outcast.

But when her team deploys to the moon of Dyn, tragedy strikes and Helga is put to the ultimate test--survival. Facing insurmountable odds and escaping torture, Helga and her mentor, Cilas Mec, are forced to face a fate worse than death. Battling brain-eating aliens and human pirates, the odds are stacked against them in every way. The rescue should be coming.

Unless the Alliance is involved in this botched mission...

Can Helga survive the odds to get out alive, or will she be the last of the Nighthawks?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Ursula K. Le Guin: The Complete Orsinia (LOA #281): Malafrena / Stories and Songs (Library of America Ursula K. Le Guin Edition Book 1)*




  








Library of America gathers for the first time the entire body of work set in the imaginary central European nation of Orsinia—the enchanting, richly imagined historical fiction series written by Hugo, Nebula, and National Book Award winner Ursula K. Le Guin.

In a career spanning half a century, Ursula K. Le Guin has produced a body of work that testifies to her abiding faith in the power and art of words. She is perhaps best known for imagining future intergalactic worlds in brilliant books that challenge our ideas of what is natural and inevitable in human relations—and that celebrate courage, endurance, risk-taking, and above all, freedom in the face of the psychological and social forces that lead to authoritarianism and fanaticism. It is less well known that she first developed these themes in the richly imagined historical fiction collected in this volume, which inaugurates the Library of America edition of her works.

Written before Ursula K. Le Guin turned to science fiction, the novel Malafrena is a tale of love and duty set in the central European country of Orsinia in the early nineteenth century, when it is ruled by the Austrian empire. The stories originally published in Orsinian Tales (1976) offer brilliantly rendered episodes of personal drama set against a history that spans Orsinia’s emergence as an independent kingdom in the twelfth century to its absorption by the eastern Bloc after World War II. The volume is rounded out by two additional stories that bring the history of Orsinia up to 1989, the poem “Folksong from the Montayna Province,” Le Guin’s first published work, and two never-before-published songs in the Orisinian language.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Another Roadside Attraction: A Novel *




  







What if the Second Coming didn’t quite come off as advertised? What if “the Corpse” on display in that funky roadside zoo is really who they say it is—what does that portend for the future of western civilization? And what if a young clairvoyant named Amanda reestablishes the flea circus as popular entertainment and fertility worship as the principal religious form of our high-tech age? Another Roadside Attraction answers those questions and a lot more. It tell us, for example, what the sixties were truly all about, not by reporting on the psychedelic decade but by recreating it, from the inside out. In the process, this stunningly original seriocomic thriller is fully capable of simultaneously eating a literary hot dog and eroding the borders of the mind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Jane Austen's Best Friend: The Life and Influence of Martha Lloyd *




  






The story of Martha Lloyd—recipe collector, housekeeping expert, and Jane Austen’s dearest friend.

Fans of Jane Austen often feel that the beloved author is like a best friend—and this book shines a light on what it meant to be exactly that. Jane Austen’s Best Friend: The Life and Influence of Martha Lloyd offers a unique insight into Jane’s private inner circle. Through this heartwarming examination of an important and often overlooked person in Jane’s world, we uncover the life-changing force of their friendship.

Each chapter details the fascinating facts and friendship-forming qualities that tied Jane and Martha together. Within these pages we relive their shared interests, the hits and misses of their romantic lives, their passion for shopping and fashion, their family histories, their lucky breaks, and their girly chats. This book offers a behind-the-scenes tour of the shared lives of a fascinating pair and the chance to deepen our own bonds in “love and friendship” with them both.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Affair: A Novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • In this riveting novel, Danielle Steel explores a high-profile affair that reverberates throughout an entire family, from the wounded wife to her husband—torn between two women—to the wife’s close-knit sisters and their mother.

When Rose McCarthy’s staff at Mode magazine pitches a cover shoot with Hollywood’s hottest young actress, the actress’s sizzling affair with a bestselling French author is exposed. The author happens to be Rose’s son-in-law, which creates a painful dilemma for her. Her daughter Nadia, a talented interior designer, has been struggling to hold her marriage together, and conceal the truth from their young daughters, her family, and the world. But Nicolas, her straying husband, is blinded by passion for a younger woman—and not only that, she is pregnant with his child.

Nadia’s three sisters close ranks around her, flying to Paris from Los Angeles and New York to lend support and offer their widely divergent advice. Athena, a jovial celebrity chef with her own TV show in Los Angeles, is leery of marriage. Olivia, a stern conservative New York superior court judge, is haunted by a shocking secret of her own. Venetia, a zany fashion designer, happily married with three kids, has the gentlest, most realistic point of view. Despite their well-meaning advice, Nadia needs to figure out what she herself thinks, and what to do next.

The Affair is about the painful journey to discover who you are, what you want, and how much forgiveness and compromise you are capable of in order to be loved. It’s about finding yourself at the crossroads of life when everything is on the line. It’s about the hard lessons we are forced to learn about others and ourselves. Right up until its final twist, this gripping novel is full of powerful insights about who we love, how much—and even how much we love ourselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Moyers on America: A Journalist and His Times*




  






The Peabody Award–winning journalist shares stories and insights into our country and the crises we face in an “eloquent selection of . . . commentaries” (Publishers Weekly, starred review).

Millions of Americans have invited Bill Moyers into their homes over the years. With television programs covering topics from American history, politics, and religion to the role of media and the world of ideas, he has become one of America’s most trusted journalists. Now Moyers presents, for the first time, a powerful statement of his own personal beliefs—political and moral. Combining illuminating forays into American history with candid comments on today’s politics, Moyers delivers perceptive and trenchant insights into the American experience.

From his early years as a Texas journalist to his role as a founding organizer of the Peace Corps, top assistant to President Lyndon Johnson, publisher of Newsday, senior correspondent and analyst for CBS News, and producer of many of public television’s groundbreaking series, Moyers has been actively engaged in some of the most volatile episodes of the past fifty years. Drawing from these experiences, he shares his unique understanding of American politics and an enduring faith in the nation’s promise and potential. Whether reflecting on today’s media climate, corporate scandals, or religious and political upheavals, Moyers on America recovers the hopes of the past to establish their relevance for the present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Christmas Village Cozy Mystery Box Set *




  








This boxset contains books 1 & 2 of the Christmas Village Cozy Mysteries set in the fictional town of Christmas Village where there is always plenty of mistletoe, magic and mayhem.

The books in this set are:

Cadaver on Candy Cane Lane

When Ember Quinn visits Christmas Village to assist her elderly great-aunt Phoebe in the holiday chocolate-making tasks, the last thing she expects is for an elf to get murdered at their back door.

She soon discovers that toy-making elf, Alfie Svenson, was up to no good. Not only that, but he had a mysterious accomplice. Too bad Ember suspects that accomplice might be Phoebe.

With the reluctant help of Brimstone the snarky cat, Ember must dodge lying elves, creepy snowmen, unfriendly reindeer, an angry toy factory manager, and a sleigh-transportation boss who might be involved in organized crime in order to find the real killer.

This humorous Christmas cozy mystery novella features Ember Quinn and Brimstone from Leighann Dobbs’s Silver Hollow series in a twisty, old-fashioned whodunit in a warm and cozy Christmas village setting.

Grievance in Gingerbread Alley

When Augusta (Gus) Chance takes a break from her duties as Sheriff of Mystic Notch to indulge in her hobby of playing jazz piano in Christmas Village she never imagines that a surprise from her past will cause her to become embroiled in the investigation of a suspicious death.

She soon discovers that Christmas Village isn’t the idyllic holiday retreat that it appears to be. Something sinister is lurking beneath all that Christmas cheer and the village regulars are harboring dangerous secrets.

What does the murder have to do with the maids-a-milking, the swans-a-swimming and the partridge in the pear tree? Gus is on a mission to find out, but she soon discovers that solving a murder is not so easy when you don’t have the benefit of a sheriff’s badge.

This humorous Christmas cozy mystery novella features Sheriff Gus Chance from Leighann Dobbs’ Mystic Notch series in a twisty old-fashioned who done it in a warm and cozy Christmas village setting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Twelve Slays of Christmas: A Christmas Tree Farm Mystery *





  






A charming heroine, a cat named Cindy Lou Who, and Christmas tree farm in Mistletoe, Maine—this Christmas cozy mystery “is guaranteed to get you into the holiday spirit, no matter the time of year” (Vicki Delany, author of the Year Round Christmas Mysteries).

When Holly White’s fiancé cancels their Christmas Eve wedding with less than two weeks to go, Holly heads home with a broken heart. Lucky for her, home in historic Mistletoe, Maine is magical during Christmastime—exactly what the doctor ordered. Except her plan to drown her troubles in peppermints and snickerdoodles is upended when local grinch and president of the Mistletoe Historical Society Margaret Fenwick is bludgeoned and left in the sleigh display at Reindeer Games, Holly’s family tree farm.

When the murder weapon is revealed as one of the wooden stakes used to identify trees on the farm, Sheriff Evan Grey turns to Holly’s father, Bud, and the Reindeer Games staff. And it doesn’t help that Bud and the reindeer keeper were each seen arguing with Margaret just before her death. But Holly knows her father and is determined to exonerate him.

The jingle bells are ringing, the clock is ticking, and if Holly doesn't watch out, she'll end up on Santa’s naughty list in Twelve Slays of Christmas, Jacqueline Frost’s jolly series debut.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pineapple Gingerbread Men: A Cozy Christmas Mystery (Pineapple Port Mysteries Book 7) *




  








*A Christmas mystery where Wall Street Journal and USA TODAY Best-Selling author Amy Vansant has Pineapple Port's "Santa" found dead...wearing a gingerbread man costume...with a shelf-elf stuffed in his mouth... Just another day in Pineapple Port!*

Sheriff Frank asks newly-minted private detective Charlotte to help him crack the case, but she has no idea those darn gingerbread men will start showing up everywhere. What did Santa do that made them so angry? And what's the secret in his colorful Christmas-themed bureau?

"LOL Funny! I loved this book. Charlotte gets to help Frank on a case. Let's just say Gingerbread Men Reindeer and a whole lot of crazy. Oh I forgot the possum!! Read this book Janet Evanovich fan's will love this book." ~ Deborah Kesner ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Charlotte is forced to split her time between searching for Santa's killer and helping Declan's crazy ex-Stephanie stop a corrupt district attorney in exchange for a book that could help solve more crimes in the future. She never thought she'd help calculating Stephanie with anything...but as this story comes to it's shocking ending, you'll find it could be Stephanie who's finally bitten off more cookie than she can chew...

If Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum and the Golden Girls had a baby, it would be the Pineapple Port series! Fans of Lilian Jackson Braun, Jana DeLeon and Rita Mae Brown won’t be able to get enough of this wild, funny, thrilling corner of Florida!

(There is no cliffhanger for the Christmas mystery in this book. There are ongoing story sub-plots that run through the entire series, but all books in the series can be enjoyed as standalone.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Crime of the Century: Richard Speck and the Murders That Shocked a Nation *




  








The story behind the attack that shocked a nation and opened a new chapter in the history of American crime.

On July 14th, 1966, Richard Franklin Speck swept through several student nurses’ townhouse like a summer tornado and changed the landscape of American crime. He broke in as his helpless victims slept, bound them one by one, and then stabbed, assaulted, and strangled all eight in a sadistic sexual frenzy. By morning, only one young nurse had miraculously survived. The killer was captured in seventy-two hours; he was successfully prosecuted in an error-free trial that stood up to appellate scrutiny; and the jury needed only forty-nine minutes to return a death verdict.

Here is the story of Richard Speck by the prosecutor who put him in prison for life with a brand new introduction by Bill Kunkle, the prosecutor of the infamous John Wayne Gacy Jr. In The Crime of the Century, William J. Martin has teamed up with Dennis L. Breo to re-create the blood-soaked night that made American criminal history, offering fascinating behind-the-scenes descriptions of Speck, his innocent victims, the desperate manhunt and massive investigation, and the trial that led to Speck’s successful conviction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lighthouse Witches *




  








A Most Anticipated Novel by Pop Sugar * Book Riot * Betches * Bustle * and more!

"Utterly spellbinding....Witchcraft meets thriller."--Pop Sugar

Two sisters go missing on a remote Scottish island. Twenty years later, one is found--but she's still the same age as when she disappeared. The secrets of witches have reached across the centuries in this chilling Gothic thriller from the author of the acclaimed The Nesting.

When single mother Liv is commissioned to paint a mural in a 100-year-old lighthouse on a remote Scottish island, it's an opportunity to start over with her three daughters--Luna, Sapphire, and Clover. When two of her daughters go missing, she's frantic. She learns that the cave beneath the lighthouse was once a prison for women accused of witchcraft. The locals warn her about wildlings, supernatural beings who mimic human children, created by witches for revenge. Liv is told wildlings are dangerous and must be killed.

Twenty-two years later, Luna has been searching for her missing sisters and mother. When she receives a call about her youngest sister, Clover, she's initially ecstatic. Clover is the sister she remembers--except she's still seven years old, the age she was when she vanished. Luna is worried Clover is a wildling. Luna has few memories of her time on the island, but she'll have to return to find the truth of what happened to her family. But she doesn't realize just how much the truth will change her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Dark Sunrise (A Sheriff Aaron Mackey Western Book 4) *




  








The sun has finally set on the violent hellstorm that fell on Dover Station, Montana, like a scourge. But when disaster returns, it falls to a lawman armed with a fistful of vengeance to make things right once more . . .

THE BURDEN OF THE BADGE

At long last, U.S. Marshal Aaron Mackey and Deputy Billy Sunday will see crime baron James Grant and his kill-crazy cronies stand trial for the mayhem and suffering they unleashed on the people of Dover Station. But as Montana Territory’s statehood is approaching, murdering devils like Grant can no longer be tolerated in positions of political power.

Or can they? Montana’s capital of Helena follows its own set of laws—laws that not only set Grant free, but give peacekeeping authority to a sadistic murdering gunslinger like Colonel Nathan Rigg, Mackey’s commanding officer during the war. The city’s leaders prefer keeping killers like Grant and Rigg under their thumbs.

Mackey knows there’s no controlling these bloodthirsty madmen. And if they think they’re above the law, then Mackey and Billy will just have to appoint themselves judge, jury, and executioners . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*House of Spies: A Novel (Gabriel Allon Book 17) *




  








A Kirkus Best Book of the Year

#1 NYT Bestseller

#1 USA Bestseller

#1 WSJ Bestseller

From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Black Widow comes the thrilling new summer blockbuster featuring legendary spy, assassin and art restorer Gabriel Allon.

A heart-stopping tale of suspense, Daniel Silva’s runaway bestseller, The Black Widow, was one of 2016’s biggest novels. Now, in House of Spies, Gabriel Allon is back and out for revenge – determined to hunt down the world’s most dangerous terrorist, a shadowy ISIS mastermind known only as Saladin. 

Four months after the deadliest attack on the American homeland since 9/11, terrorists leave a trail of carnage through London’s glittering West End. The attack is a brilliant feat of planning and secrecy, but with one loose thread. 

The thread leads Gabriel Allon and his team of operatives to the south of France and to the gilded doorstep of Jean-Luc Martel and Olivia Watson. A beautiful former British fashion model, Olivia pretends not to know that the true source of Martel’s enormous wealth is drugs. And Martel, likewise, turns a blind eye to the fact he is doing business with a man whose objective is the very destruction of the West. Together, under Gabriel’s skilled hand, they will become an unlikely pair of heroes in the global war on terror.

Written in seductive and elegant prose, the story moves swiftly from the glamour of Saint-Tropez to the grit of Casablanca and, finally, to an electrifying climax that will leave readers breathless long after they turn the final page. 

But House of Spies is more than just riveting entertainment; it is a dazzling tale of avarice and redemption, set against the backdrop of the great conflict of our times. And it proves once again why Daniel Silva is “quite simply the best” (Kansas City Star).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*The Other Woman: A Novel (Gabriel Allon Book 18 )*



  








#1 New York Times Bestseller

#1 USA Today Bestseller

#1 Wall Street Journal Bestseller

A Kirkus Best Book of 2018

A Real Book Spy Best Thriller of 2018

From Daniel Silva, the #1 New York Times–bestselling author, comes a modern masterpiece of espionage, love, and betrayal

She was his best-kept secret …

In an isolated village in the mountains of Andalusia, a mysterious Frenchwoman begins work on a dangerous memoir. It is the story of a man she once loved in the Beirut of old, and a child taken from her in treason’s name. The woman is the keeper of the Kremlin’s most closely guarded secret. Long ago, the KGB inserted a mole into the heart of the West—a mole who stands on the doorstep of ultimate power.

Only one man can unravel the conspiracy: Gabriel Allon, the legendary art restorer and assassin who serves as the chief of Israel’s vaunted secret intelligence service. Gabriel has battled the dark forces of the new Russia before, at great personal cost. Now he and the Russians will engage in a final epic showdown, with the fate of the postwar global order hanging in the balance.

Gabriel is lured into the hunt for the traitor after his most important asset inside Russian intelligence is brutally assassinated while trying to defect in Vienna. His quest for the truth will lead him backward in time, to the twentieth century’s greatest act of treason, and, finally, to a spellbinding climax along the banks of the Potomac River outside Washington that will leave readers breathless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*The New Girl: A Novel (Gabriel Allon Book 19) *




  








#1 New York Times Bestseller • #1 USA Today Bestseller • #1 Wall Street Journal Bestseller

Now you see her. Now you don’t. THE NEW GIRL. A thriller of deception, betrayal, and vengeance.





She was covered from head to toe in expensive wool and plaid, the sort of stuff one saw at the Burberry boutique in Harrods. She carried a leather bookbag rather than a nylon backpack. Her patent leather ballet slippers were glossy and bright. She was proper, the new girl, modest. But there was something else about her …

At an exclusive private school in Switzerland, mystery surrounds the identity of the beautiful raven-haired girl who arrives each morning in a motorcade fit for a head of state. She is said to be the daughter of a wealthy international businessman. In truth, her father is Khalid bin Mohammed, the much-maligned crown prince of Saudi Arabia. Once celebrated for his daring social and religious reforms, he is now reviled for his role in the murder of a dissident journalist. And when his only child is brutally kidnapped, he turns to the one man he can trust to find her before it is too late.

What’s done cannot be undone …

Gabriel Allon, the legendary chief of Israeli intelligence, has spent most of his life fighting terrorists, including the murderous jihadists financed by Saudi Arabia. Prince Khalid—or KBM, as he is known—has pledged to finally break the bond between the Kingdom and radical Islam. For that reason alone, Gabriel regards him as a valuable if flawed partner. Together they will become unlikely allies in a deadly secret war for control of the Middle East. The life of a child, and the throne of Saudi Arabia, hang in the balance. Both men have made their share of enemies. And both have everything to lose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*The Order: A Novel (Gabriel Allon Book 20) *




  








#1 New York Times Bestseller • #1 Wall Street Journal Bestseller

From Daniel Silva, the internationally acclaimed #1 New York Times bestselling author, comes a riveting new thriller featuring art restorer and legendary spy Gabriel Allon.

It was nearly one a.m. by the time he crawled into bed. Chiara was reading a novel, oblivious to the television, which was muted. On the screen was a live shot of St. Peter’s Basilica. Gabriel raised the volume and learned that an old friend had died …

Gabriel Allon has slipped quietly into Venice for a much-needed holiday with his wife and two young children. But when Pope Paul VII dies suddenly, Gabriel is summoned to Rome by the Holy Father’s loyal private secretary, Archbishop Luigi Donati. A billion Catholic faithful have been told that the pope died of a heart attack. Donati, however, has two good reasons to suspect his master was murdered. The Swiss Guard who was standing watch outside the papal apartments the night of the pope’s death is missing. So, too, is the letter the Holy Father was writing during the final hours of his life. A letter that was addressed to Gabriel.

While researching in the Vatican Secret Archives, I came upon a most remarkable book …

The book is a long-suppressed gospel that calls into question the accuracy of the New Testament’s depiction of one of the most portentous events in human history. For that reason alone, the Order of St. Helena will stop at nothing to keep it out of Gabriel’s hands. A shadowy Catholic society with ties to the European far right, the Order is plotting to seize control of the papacy. And it is only the beginning.

As the cardinals gather in Rome for the start of the conclave, Gabriel sets out on a desperate search for proof of the Order’s conspiracy, and for a long-lost gospel with the power to put an end to two thousand years of murderous hatred. His quest will take him from the Ponte Vecchio in Florence, to a monastery in Assisi, to the hidden depths of the Secret Archives, and finally to the Sistine Chapel, where he will witness an event no outsider has ever before seen—the sacred passing of the Keys of St. Peter to a newly elected pope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Long Space Age: The Economic Origins of Space Exploration from Colonial America to the Cold War *




  








An economic historian traces uncovers the story of privately funded space exploration from early 19th century astronomical observatories to SpaceX.

The standard historical narrative of American space exploration begins during the Cold War, with the federal government’s efforts to beat the Soviet Union in the Space Race. Given this framing, the more recent emergence of private sector space exploration appears to be a new and controversial phenomenon. But as Alexander MacDonald argues in The Long Space Age, privately funded space exploration had been happening in the United States long before we tried to put a man on the moon. 

Since the early 19th century, private observatories had been making discoveries and developing technologies that led directly to NASA’s epochal 20th century achievements. And their efforts were no less ambitious for their time than SpaceX and Blue Origin are in today’s resurgent space industry.The Long Space Age examines the economic history of this centuries-long development, from those first American observatories to the International Space Station.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Out of the East: Spices and the Medieval Imagination *




  








How medieval Europe’s infatuation with expensive, fragrant, and exotic spices led to an era of colonial expansion and the discovery of new worlds

The demand for spices in medieval Europe was extravagant and was reflected in the pursuit of fashion, the formation of taste, and the growth of luxury trade. It inspired geographical and commercial exploration ,as traders pursued such common spices as pepper and cinnamon and rarer aromatic products, including ambergris and musk. Ultimately, the spice quest led to imperial missions that were to change world history.

This engaging book explores the demand for spices: why were they so popular, and why so expensive? Paul Freedman surveys the history, geography, economics, and culinary tastes of the Middle Ages to uncover the surprisingly varied ways that spices were put to use--in elaborate medieval cuisine, in the treatment of disease, for the promotion of well-being, and to perfume important ceremonies of the Church. Spices became symbols of beauty, affluence, taste, and grace, Freedman shows, and their expense and fragrance drove the engines of commerce and conquest at the dawn of the modern era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*King Arthur's Wars: The Anglo-Saxon Conquest of England *




  








The story of an era shrouded in mystery, and the gradual changing of a nation’s cultural identity.

We speak English today, because the Anglo-Saxons took over most of post-Roman Britain. How did that happen? There is little evidence: not much archaeology, and even less written history. There is, however, a huge amount of speculation. King Arthur’s Wars brings an entirely new approach to the subject—the answers are out there, in the British countryside, waiting to be found.

Months of field work and map study allow us to understand, for the first time, how the Anglo-Saxons conquered England, county by county and decade by decade.

King Arthur’s Wars exposes what the landscape and the place names tell us. As a result, we can now know far more about this “Dark Age.” What is so special about Essex? Why is Buckinghamshire an odd shape? Why is the legend of King Arthur so special to us? Why don’t Cumbrian farmers use English numbers when they count sheep? Why don’t we know where Camelot was? Why did the Romano-British stop eating oysters? This book provides a new level of understanding of the centuries preceding the Norman Conquest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Days of Steel Rain: The Epic Story of a WWII Vengeance Ship in the Year of the Kamikaze *




  








This intimate true account of Americans at war follows the epic drama of an unlikely group of men forced to work together in the face of an increasingly desperate enemy during the final year of World War II.

Sprawling across the Pacific, this untold story follows the crew of the newly-built "vengeance ship" USS Astoria, named for her sunken predecessor lost earlier in the war. At its center lies U.S. Navy Captain George Dyer, who vowed to return to action after suffering a horrific wound. He accepted the ship's command in 1944, knowing it would be his last chance to avenge his injuries and salvage his career. Yet with the nation's resources and personnel stretched thin by the war, he found that just getting the ship into action would prove to be a battle.

Tensions among the crew flared from the start. Astoria's sailors and Marines were a collection of replacements, retreads, and older men. Some were broken by previous traumatic combat, most had no desire to be in the war, yet all found themselves fighting an enemy more afraid of surrender than death.

The reluctant ship was called to respond to challenges that its men never could have anticipated. From a typhoon where the ocean was enemy to daring rescue missions, a gallant turn at Iwo Jima, and the ultimate crucible against the Kamikaze at Okinawa, they endured the worst of the final year of the war at sea.

Days of Steel Rain brings to life more than a decade of research and firsthand interviews, depicting with unprecedented insight the singular drama of a captain grappling with an untested crew and men who had endured enough amidst some of the most brutal fighting of World War II. Throughout, Brent Jones fills the narrative with secret diaries, memoirs, letters, interpersonal conflicts, and the innermost thoughts of the Astoria men—and more than 80 photographs that have never before been published. Days of Steel Rain weaves an intimate, unforgettable portrait of leadership, heroism, endurance, and redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/13/22.

$3.

*Spoils of War: The Fate of Enemy Fleets after the Two World Wars*




  








An extensive history of enemy fleets following both World Wars, featuring never-before-seen archival and archaeological materials.

Spoils of War traces the histories of navies and ships of the defeated powers from the months leading up to the relevant armistices or surrenders to the final execution of the appropriate post-war settlements. In doing so, it discusses the way in which the victorious powers reached their final demands, how these were implemented, and to what effect. The later histories of ships that saw subsequent service, either in their original navies or in those navies which acquired them, are also described. Much use is made of archival materials, and in some cases archaeological, sources, some of which have never previously been used. Ultimately, a wide range of long-standing myths are busted, and some badly distorted modern views are set right.

The fascinating narrative is accompanied by lists of all major navy-built (and certain significant ex-mercantile) enemy ships in commission at the relevant date of the armistice or surrender, or whose hulks were specifically listed for attention in post-Second World War allied agreements. These include key dates in their careers and their ultimate fates.

This original book, featuring numerous photographs, is sure to become an essential reference tool for all those interested in the naval history of the two World Wars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/14/22.

Currently $1.

*Hart & Sol*




  








Is there ever a good time for aliens to exterminate humankind?
Sarah Hart is about to find out…

To the outside world, Sarah Hart has it all, starting with the captain’s insignia on her International Space Corps uniform.

But from there, it’s strictly downhill.

Far from her dreams of military service, Hart’s life at the helm of the Milky Pleasure is just as icky as its name suggests, her cruise ship full of fleshy fantasy seekers and the crew equipped with more baggage than the passengers.

Throw in an alien species determined to erase humanity, and a dead-end job looks like it’s coming to a, well, dead end. But after surviving the initial invasion, it’s up to Hart and her crew to embark on a rescue and retreat mission. Then they can figure out if people are even worth saving.

And that’s before she finds her Sol.

A gleefully inappropriate new sci-fi comedy adventure from the twisted minds of Russell Emmerson and Matt J Pike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cold Steel: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Forlorn Hope Book 2) *




  








The Terran Empire is torn apart by rebellion.

Far from the Imperial throne of Terra a religious zealot rises up to challenge the authority of Emperor Tigranes.

The task of subduing the rebellion before it grows out of hand falls to a disgraced imperial noble, Andranik Haduni. Exiled from his family and trapped within the confines of the Frontier Corps can he and his outgunned tank crew stop this challenge to imperial power before it sets the galaxy on fire?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Chew: Season One *





  








“Where were you when you turned?”

In this zombie apocalypse, the fight for survival begins after you’re cured.

The Wormwood Prion infected millions with an irresistible need to chew, demonstrating a distinct preference for human flesh. Allison Rose is lucky. She’s one of the fortunate few to wake up in a Recovery Center—cured but with a head full of monstrous memories intact. Teaming up with the enigmatic Will Taylor, they discover that the cure isn’t the end of their nightmare—it’s just the beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Great Charles Dickens Scandal*




  








The true story of the sensational rumors surrounding the Victorian author—and the attempts to cover them up: “Riveting . . . a scholarly detective story” (The Boston Globe).

Charles Dickens was regarded as the great proponent of hearth and home in Victorian Britain, but in 1858 this image was nearly shattered. With the breakup of his marriage that year, rumors of a scandalous relationship he may have conducted with the young actress Ellen “Nelly” Ternan flourished. For the remaining twelve years of his life, Dickens managed to contain the gossip. After his death, surviving family members did the same. But when the author’s last living son died in 1934, there was no one to discourage rampant speculation. Dramatic revelations came from every corner—over Nelly’s role as Dickens’s mistress, their clandestine meetings, and even his possibly fathering an illegitimate child.

This book presents the most complete account of the scandal and ensuing cover-up ever published. Drawing on the author's letters and other archival sources not previously available, Dickens scholar Michael Slater investigates what Dickens did or may have done, then traces the way the scandal was elaborated over succeeding generations. Slater shows how various writers concocted outlandish yet plausible theories while newspapers and book publishers vied for salacious information. With its tale of intrigue and a cast of well-known figures from Thackeray and Shaw to Orwell and Edmund Wilson, this book will delight not only Dickens fans but anyone who appreciate tales of mystery, cover-up, and clever detection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Genuine Lies: A Novel *




  








New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts weaves scandal, celebrity secrets, and murder into an explosive novel of Hollywood almost too wicked not to be true: the story of a legendary actress who knows too much—and the woman she’s chosen to reveal it all. . . . 

Eve Benedict is the kind of subject who could make any biographer’s career. Last of the movie goddesses, she has two Oscars, four ex-husbands, and a legion of lovers, both famous and infamous. Now she is ready to write a tell-all memoir that has even Hollywood’s richest and most powerful worried.

Julia Summers never dreamed of being chosen to tell Eve’s story. But even if it means transplanting herself and her ten-year-old son from their quiet life in Connecticut to the withering limelight of Beverly Hills, it’s an opportunity too great to pass up. But Julia never imagined how far someone would go to keep Eve Benedict’s book from being published . . . until she discovers just how dark Eve’s secrets are. And the one man Julia hopes she can trust—Eve’s stepson, Paul Winthrop—may have the most to gain if his stepmother’s story is never told . . . and if Julia’s life ends before she can write a word of the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Peg and Rose Solve a Murder: A Charming and Humorous Cozy Mystery (A Senior Sleuths Mystery Book 1)*




  








Murder, She Wrote meets The Odd Couple in award-winning author Laurien Berenson’s brand-new mystery series, spun off from her much-loved Melanie Travis Canine series and featuring Melanie’s elderly aunts—tough-as-nails Peg and soft-spoken Rose—who’ll put their differences aside to stop a killer, if they don’t throttle each other first.

Rose Donovan looks for the good in everyone. With her sister-in-law, Peg, that sometimes requires a lot of searching. Even a sixty-something former nun like Rose has her limits, and gruff Peg Turnbull sure knows how to push them. But after forty years of bickering, they’re attempting to start over, partnering up to join the local bridge club.

Peg and Rose barely have a chance to celebrate their first win before one of the club’s most accomplished players is killed in his home. As the newest members, the sisters-in-law come under scrutiny and decide to start some digging of their own. But as their suspect list narrows, they’re unaware that their logic has a dangerous flaw. And they’ll have to hope that their teamwork holds steady when they’re confronted by a killer who’s through with playing games . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hung Out to Die (Beldon Magna Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Nothing much ever happens in Beldon Magna, with its friendly blend of wealthy aristocrats and country folk living in a picturesque landscape of rolling hills and fields.

This is, until one cold March morning…

Out walking his dog Desmond Appleby comes across what he thinks is a scarecrow in a local field.

But when his dog runs back from the scarecrow with a designer shoe in his mouth, Desmond takes a closer look and quickly realizes it is something much more sinister.

A women’s dead body has been strung up, her clothing - and skin - torn and slashed.

He soon recognizes her as Della Riminton, a once-glittering socialite who he had seen mere hours earlier at a party thrown by his mother.

With the police limited in how long they can pursue the case, Desmond, whose acting career has made him a very good judge of character, and his business partner Gwilym, who has connections to the police force, decide to do some private investigating of their own.

But while Desmond attempts to find the person responsible, are they hunting him as well?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Christmas Card Murders: A Gripping Christmas Crime Thriller (Beldon Magna Mysteries Book 4)*




  







A generation ago a young woman was knocked off her bicycle in the snow and left to die alone.

Decades later, the murders start. The first victim is a semi-disabled couple who are brutally ambushed and killed in their home. Others follow, each killing more horrendous than the last. And in all the attacks, a calling card is left, a final indignity that suggests that revenge and retribution are at the heart of the brutal murders.

With The Christmas Card Murders, newly promoted Detective Inspector Bulmer and Chief Inspector Robert Calderwood have a particularly chilling mystery on their hands, and it is up to them to find out the link between the deaths and to stop the killer once and for all – before yet more blood is spilt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*H. H. Holmes: The True History of the White City Devil *




  






America's first and most notorious serial killer and his diabolical killing spree during the 1893 World's Fair in Chicago, now updated with a new afterword discussing Holmes' exhumation on American Ripper.

H. H. Holmes: The True History of the White City Devil is the first truly comprehensive book examining the life and career of a murderer who has become one of America’s great supervillains. It reveals not only the true story but how the legend evolved, taking advantage of hundreds of primary sources that have never been examined before, including legal documents, letters, articles, and records that have been buried in archives for more than a century.

Though Holmes has become just as famous now as he was in 1895, a deep analysis of contemporary materials makes very clear how much of the story as we know came from reporters who were nowhere near the action, a dangerously unqualified new police chief, and, not least, lies invented by Holmes himself.

Selzer has unearthed tons of stunning new data about Holmes, weaving together turn-of-the-century America, the killer’s background, and the wild cast of characters who circulated in and about the famous “castle” building. This book will be the first truly accurate account of what really happened in Holmes’s castle of horror, and now includes an afterword detailing the author's participation in Holmes' exhumation on the TV series, American Ripper.

Exhaustively researched and painstakingly brought to life, H. H. Holmes will be an invaluable companion to the upcoming Martin Scorsese and Leonardo DiCaprio movie about Holmes’s murder spree based on Erik Larson’s The Devil in the White City.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Local Girl Missing: A totally unputdownable crime thriller and mystery novel (Detective Josie Quinn Book 15) *




  








Through swirling dawn fog, they follow the trail of discarded items at their feet: a tube of glittery lip gloss; a cell phone; a cracked make-up compact, broken chunks of ivory powder spilling into the grass. Then the mist parts—just for a second—to reveal a beautiful young girl on the ground, her pale lips frozen forever in a silent scream…

On a winding mountain road into the small town of Denton, Pennsylvania, Detective Josie Quinn finds the body of a local teenage girl, Dina Hale. The sight of plum-colored bruises gathering around the girl’s neck pierces Josie’s heart, but the discovery of a second girl’s empty purse in the dirt nearby gives her a flicker of hope that one person, at least, made a lucky escape.

Dina’s parents are grief-stricken as the town rallies together in a desperate search for the second girl, Alison Mills, who waitressed with Dina at a local hotel. The two best friends were on their way to a shift when they were attacked. Josie was too late to save Dina, but she won’t rest until Alison is home safe.

Hitting a dead-end with interviews, Josie thinks she’s on to something when a photo surfaces suggesting Alison was romantically involved with one of the hotel staff. But when Josie arrives at the man’s house to find a bullet in his head, and the house ransacked, the case comes crashing down.

Evidence of frantic searching at both crime scenes has Josie convinced a twisted killer is on a hunt for something very personal and precious. And that they won’t stop until they find it. But how many innocent lives will be destroyed before Josie can uncover the missing piece at the heart of this deadly puzzle? And what sacrifices will she have to make to find Alison alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Stolen Sisters: from the bestselling author of The Date and The Sister 

*


  








*Sisterhood binds them. Trauma defines them. Will secrets tear them apart?*

Leah’s perfect marriage isn’t what it seems but the biggest lie of all is that she’s learned to live with what happened all those years ago.Marie drinks a bit too much to help her forget. And Carly has never forgiven herself for not keeping them safe.

Twenty years ago The Sinclair Sisters were taken. But what came after their return was far worse. Can a family ever recover, especially when not everyone is telling the truth…?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*My Perfect Friend: A gripping psychological thriller for 2022 from the bestselling author of A Mother Never Lies *




  








Beth has the perfect life. She has constructed it carefully over the last eighteen years. But one night she makes a choice that risks everything.

When Kat sees an article about that night online, buried memories begin to surface. She and Beth were friends once. Things ended badly then, but now she has a chance to make them right.

Kat introduces herself to Beth. Not as her old friend, but as a stranger. Beth has no idea Kat isn’t who she says she is.

But then neither is Beth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Trackers: The Complete Four Book Series (A Post-Apocalyptic Survival Thriller) *




  








The ENTIRE 4 book Trackers series in one boxset: Over 1500 Five Star Amazon Reviews and 1500 pages of post-apocalyptic survival fiction and action.
No power. No rules. No help coming.
The end of the world is just the beginning of the hunt.

Five days ago North Korea detonated three strategically placed nuclear warheads over the United States, triggering an electromagnetic pulse that crippled the country. A second attack destroyed the nerve center of America in a nuclear blast that flattened the nation's capital. As the government falls apart in the aftermath, the survivors must decide how far they will go to save the ones they love.

In this lawless new world where the most ruthless thrive while innocents suffer; a sheriff, a retired marine, a nurse, and a senator turned secretary of defense are faced with keeping their communities and families safe. One thing is certain—they won't be able to save everyone. Not with their humanity still intact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Backlash (Christopher Wren Thrillers Book 7) *




  








He just wanted to go home...

When a passenger plane is forced down over Texas airspace, one man on board may have something to say about that.

Christopher Wren.

He's a CIA black-ops specialist looking to give up 'the life'. He just wants to win back his wife and spend time with his kids.

No such luck. Now the Flight Marshal's bleeding out in the aisle, fake Marines are storming his 787, and all hell's about to break loose.

They poked the bear on his way into hibernation.

The backlash is only just beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Gray Man (A Gray Man Novel Book 1) *




  








THE FIRST GRAY MAN NOVEL FROM #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING AUTHOR MARK GREANEY—Now a Netflix Film Starring Ryan Gosling and Chris Evans

“Hard, fast, and unflinching—exactly what a thriller should be.”—Lee Child

To those who lurk in the shadows, he’s known as the Gray Man. He is a legend in the covert realm, moving silently from job to job, accomplishing the impossible and then fading away. And he always hits his target. Always.

But there are forces more lethal than Gentry in the world. Forces like money. And power. And there are men who hold these as the only currency worth fighting for. And in their eyes, Gentry has just outlived his usefulness.

But Court Gentry is going to prove that, for him, there’s no gray area between killing for a living and killing to stay alive....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fighting for America: The Struggle for Mastery in North America, 1519–1871 (Encounters: Explorations in Folklore and Ethnomusicology) *




  








“Fascinating . . . [a] 300-plus year history of North America” from the award-winning historian and author of The Holocaust: History & Memory (Military Heritage).

Prize-winning author Jeremy Black traces the competition for control of North America from the landing of Spanish troops under Hernán Cortés in modern Mexico in 1519 to 1871 when, with the Treaty of Washington and the withdrawal of most British garrisons, Britain accepted American mastery in North America. In this wide-ranging narrative, Black makes clear that the process by which America gained supremacy was far from inevitable. The story Black tells is one of conflict, diplomacy, geopolitics, and politics. The eventual result was the creation of a United States of America that stretched from Atlantic to Pacific and dominated North America. The gradual withdrawal of France and Spain, the British accommodation to the expanding U.S. reality, the impact of the American Civil War, and the subjugation of Native peoples, are all carefully drawn out. Black emphasizes contingency not Manifest Destiny, and reconceptualizes American exceptionalism to take note of the pressures and impact of international competition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Last Days of the Sioux Nation: Second Edition (The Lamar Series in Western History)*




  








This award-winning history of the Sioux in the 19th century ranges from its forced migration to the reservation to the Wounded Knee Massacre.

First published in 1963, Robert M. Utley’s classic study of the Sioux Nation was a landmark achievement in Native American historical research. The St. Louis Dispatch called it “by far the best treatment of the complex and controversial relationship between the Sioux and their conquerors yet presented and should be must reading for serious students of Western Americana.” Today, it remains one of the most thorough and accurate depictions of the tragic violence that broke out near Wounded Knee Creek on December 29th, 1890.

In the preface to this second edition, western historian Robert M. Utley reflects on the importance of his work and changing perspectives on Native American history. Acknowledging the inaccuracy of his own title, he points out that “Wounded Knee did not represent the end of the Sioux tribes…It ended one era and open another in the lives of the Sioux people.”

Winner of the Buffalo Award


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Dictionary of Military Terms*




  








The official and comprehensive dictionary of military and associated terminology compiled and used by the Department of Defense.

Divided into two sections, The Dictionary of Military Terms contains the terms and definitions approved for Department of Defense (DOD) and the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) use as well as a complete listing of commonly used abbreviations and acronyms. These military and associated terms, together with their definitions, constitute approved terminology for general use by all DOD components.

The Dictionary of Military Terms supplements standard English-language dictionaries and standardizes military and associated terminology to improve communication and mutual understanding within the DOD, with other federal agencies, and among the United States and its allies. It is the primary terminology source when preparing correspondence, including policy, strategy, doctrine, and planning documents. This publication applies to the Office of the Secretary of Defense, the Services, the Joint Staff, combatant commands, DOD agencies, and all other DOD components.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Broken Wings: The Hungarian Air Force, 1918–45 *




  








This “outstanding piece of research” on Hungary’s secret air force program “fills a critical gap in our understanding” of pre-WWII military advancement (John H. Morrow Jr., author of The Great War).

In the aftermath of World War I, Hungary was officially banned from maintaining a military air service. Despite this mandate, however, the embattled nation was determined to rearm itself. Drawing upon a wealth of previously untranslated documents, this fascinating history reveals the story of how Hungary secretly built an entire air force during the interwar years.

In the early 1920s, Hungarian officials managed to evade and obstruct Allied inspectors at every turn. Unable to pursue domestic manufacturing, the clandestine rearmament program secretly bought planes from Italy and Germany. Great efforts were made to stockpile equipment from the Great War, and the Hungarian government promoted the development of commercial aviation—partly as a front for military flight operations.

During the late 1930s, the Hungarian air force went from a secret branch of the army to an independent modernizing force in its own right. But this success came at a heavy cost: increasing German support brought a growing Nazi influence over the country. Hungary entered the Second World War on the side of the Axis in 1941, with its air force soon becoming little more than a Luftwaffe auxiliary force. Besieged by Allied bombings, the Hungarian air force ended the Second World War much as they had the First—salvaging aircraft parts from downed invaders and fighting until they no longer had airfields from which to operate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/14/22.

Currently $2.

*The Men Who Flew the Mosquito: Compelling Accounts of the 'Wooden Wonders' Triumphant World War Two Career*




  








The twin-engined Mosquito was one of the classic aircraft of the Second World War. Famously wooden-built, its graceful lines and powerful performance have made it into an airborne icon. Its operational versatility as a fighter, low level bomber and reconnaissance aircraft was unsurpassed. In this book we get the firsthand crew accounts of a selection of the actions and missions that the 'Mossie' undertook. These include audacious raids on Nazi HQs and Gestapo jails -real precision attacks carried out by ace fliers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/15/22.

Currently $4.

*A Second Chance (Chronicles of St. Mary's Book 3) *




  








The third book in the bestselling Chronicles of St Mary's series which follows a group of tea-soaked disaster magnets as they hurtle their way around History. If you love Jasper Fforde or Ben Aaronovitch, you won't be able to resist Jodi Taylor.

History happens all around you. And, occasionally, to you.

I could have been a bomb-disposal expert, or a volunteer for the Mars mission, or a firefighter, something safe and sensible. But, no, I had to be an historian.

It began well. A successful assignment to 17th century Cambridge to meet Isaac Newton, and another to witness the historic events at The Gates of Grief. So far so good.

But then came the long-awaited jump to the Trojan War that changed everything. And for Max, nothing will ever be the same again.

With the bloody Battle of Agincourt playing out around her, Max risks everything on one last desperate gamble to save a life and learns the true meaning of a second chance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*What Could Possibly Go Wrong? (Chronicles of St. Mary's Book 6)*




  








The sixth book in the bestselling Chronicles of St Mary's series which follows a group of tea-soaked disaster magnets as they hurtle their way around History. If you love Jasper Fforde or Ben Aaronovitch, you won't be able to resist Jodi Taylor.

What if the course of history was on your shoulders?

'To do what I do - go where I go - see what I see - it's a wonderful, unique, never-to-be-taken-for-granted privilege.'

With great privilege comes great responsibility, something Max knows only too well, and as newly appointed Chief Training Officer at the St Mary's Institute of Historical Research, it's up to her to drum this guiding principle into her five new recruits.

With a training programme that includes Joan of Arc, an illegal mammoth, a duplicitous Father of History, a bombed rat, Stone Age hunters and Dick the Turd, the question everyone is asking themselves is - what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Earth Song: A First Contact Thriller (Book 1 in the Complete Earth Song Series) *




  








We were not alone. First contact had already happened. She wanted to tell the world the truth and now they want to kill her.

Lauren didn’t ask to be a hero. But one night during the graveyard shift at Jodrell Bank, she captured an astonishing fast radio burst from an alien race. And just like that, the fate of the world was thrust into her hands.

Now she’s put everything on the line to blow open the conspiracy of silence surrounding UFOs.

She’s on the run from MI5, and a secret organization determined to stop her. After a year of dead ends and a heart-breaking personal tragedy, she’s on the verge of being forced to abandon her personal crusade.

But then alerts erupt across the international UFO forums. What are the crystal runic symbols that have appeared all over the Isles of Orkney? Could they mean that the alien intelligence Lauren previously encountered is once again reaching out to humanity?

And if so, why?

With a ruthless enemy closing in fast, Lauren teams up with Jack Harper, an archaeologist and UFO sceptic, in a last desperate attempt to unearth the truth. Together, can they discover the source of the strange activity on Orkney? If they fail, humanity will stand alone to face a threat coming for us from the stars.

Time is running out for the survival of all life on Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Whispering Corner: A Tale of Paranormal Horror *




  








*The house has awoken…*


Jonathan Northrop is a successful author – for the moment. His next deadline is coming due and the original brilliance that led him through his debut novel seems to have worn off. In other words, writer’s block.

Newly but amicably estranged with his wife, Northrop decides to move out to a country house he had purchased on his first windfall while looking to live the storybook author’s life – seclusion, country air, and inspired writing.

Desperate to deliver a manuscript, Jonathan retreats to Whispering Corner in hopes of finding new inspiration for his horror novel.

But soon he’s about to get far more than he bargained for…

Strange whisperings and invisible presences begin to appear in the house.

Jonathan gets wind of local legends about the house and land, telling gruesome tales of ethereal and supernatural occurrences.

However, when life begins to imitate art in the most literal sense, Jonathan realises just what he kind of world he has walked into.

He fears he may have awakened some ancient psychic presence.

Amidst increasing supernatural activity, real life and fiction begin to intertwine to lead to a horrifying climax.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bloomsbury Women: Distinct Figures in Art and Life *




  








With their wild Bohemian exploits and exceptional artistic talent, the lives of the infamous Bloomsbury Set have long captured the imagination of the public.

Equally as legendary for their scandalous affairs and progressive attitudes as they were for their groundbreaking contributions to art, literature, and philosophy, it is perhaps Bloomsbury’s female members that are the most revered.

From Virginia Woolf and her artist sister Vanessa Bell to the poets Vita Sackville-West and Katherine Mansfield, the Bloomsbury women left extensive letters, diaries and memoirs providing vivid accounts of friendship, love, art, gossip, jealousy and death that occupied their fascinating lives.

This captivating book traces the Bloomsbury Group from its beginning in the early years of the 20th Century to the old age of its founders and their undying legacy. Shining a new light on the group and its female protagonists, Jan Marsh presents the true story of an extraordinary group of women.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Jesus and John Wayne: How White Evangelicals Corrupted a Faith and Fractured a Nation *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER


The “paradigm-influencing” book (Christianity Today) that is fundamentally transforming our understanding of white evangelicalism in America.

Jesus and John Wayne is a sweeping, revisionist history of the last seventy-five years of white evangelicalism, revealing how evangelicals have worked to replace the Jesus of the Gospels with an idol of rugged masculinity and Christian nationalism—or in the words of one modern chaplain, with “a spiritual badass.”

As acclaimed scholar Kristin Du Mez explains, the key to understanding this transformation is to recognize the centrality of popular culture in contemporary American evangelicalism. Many of today’s evangelicals might not be theologically astute, but they know their VeggieTales, they’ve read John Eldredge’s Wild at Heart, and they learned about purity before they learned about sex—and they have a silver ring to prove it. Evangelical books, films, music, clothing, and merchandise shape the beliefs of millions. And evangelical culture is teeming with muscular heroes—mythical warriors and rugged soldiers, men like Oliver North, Ronald Reagan, Mel Gibson, and the Duck Dynasty clan, who assert white masculine power in defense of “Christian America.” Chief among these evangelical legends is John Wayne, an icon of a lost time when men were uncowed by political correctness, unafraid to tell it like it was, and did what needed to be done.

Challenging the commonly held assumption that the “moral majority” backed Donald Trump in 2016 and 2020 for purely pragmatic reasons, Du Mez reveals that Trump in fact represented the fulfillment, rather than the betrayal, of white evangelicals’ most deeply held values: patriarchy, authoritarian rule, aggressive foreign policy, fear of Islam, ambivalence toward #MeToo, and opposition to Black Lives Matter and the LGBTQ community. A much-needed reexamination of perhaps the most influential subculture in this country, Jesus and John Wayne shows that, far from adhering to biblical principles, modern white evangelicals have remade their faith, with enduring consequences for all Americans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Midwinter Murder: Fireside Tales from the Queen of Mystery *




  








INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

"Reading a perfectly plotted Agatha Christie is like crunching into a perfect apple: that pure, crisp, absolute satisfaction.” —Tana French, New York Times bestselling author of the Dublin Murder Squad novels

An all-new collection of winter-themed stories from the Queen of Mystery, just in time for the holidays—including the original version of “Christmas Adventure,” never before released in the United States!

There’s a chill in the air and the days are growing shorter . . . It’s the perfect time to curl up in front of a crackling fire with these wintry whodunits from the legendary Agatha Christie. But beware of deadly snowdrifts and dangerous gifts, poisoned meals and mysterious guests. This chilling compendium of short stories—some featuring beloved detectives Hercule Poirot and Miss Marple—is an essential omnibus for Christie fans and the perfect holiday gift for mystery lovers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*We Wish You a Merry Murder (Susan Henshaw Book 3) *




  








*Your essential cozy crime read this Christmas.*

Hancock, Connecticut, was bustling for Christmas: parties, cookie baking, concerts… and a missing body.

Although Kelly Knowlson firmly thought her newly remarried ex-husband, Evan, would return to her, did she set him by the fire, egg nog by his side, the Night Before Christmas in his hands, and put a bullet in his head?

By the time the police show up, the body is gone, so of course Kelly is the prime suspect.

Between molding cheese balls and salmon mousse for a holiday dinner, suburban sleuth Susan Henshaw fits in a little yuletide detecting to discover if Kelly Knowlson iced her ex. And if not, who would dare send such an uncharitable Christmas greeting?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mike Hammer: Masquerade for Murder *




  








Mike Hammer, the iconic PI created by hard-boiled crime master Mickey Spillane and written by New York Times bestseller Max Allan Collins, returns in Masquerade for Murder.

After Mike Hammer witnesses Wall Street superstar Vincent Colby getting clipped by a speeding red Ferrari, the shaken victim's stockbroker father hires Hammer to find the driver. But the toughest private eye of them all soon is caught up in a series of bizarre, seemingly unconnected slayings marked by a forbidden martial arts technique.

What do a lovely redhead, a short-tempered bartender, an exotic call girl, a murdered police inspector and a movie stuntman have to do with a scheme that might have transformed young Colby into a psychological time bomb?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*DETECTIVE NIKKI GALENA BOOKS 1–5 five gripping crime mysteries box set *




  







YOU GET FIVE ENTHRALLING MYSTERIES IN THIS GREAT-VALUE BOX SET

Book 1: CRIME ON THE FENS
The town is being terrorised by gangs of violent thugs, all wearing identical hideous masks. A talented young student goes missing on the marsh. Nikki and Joseph find themselves joining forces with a master criminal to save her. They need to look behind the masks, but when they do, they find something more sinister than they ever expected.

Book 2: SHADOW OVER THE FENS
A man is found executed on a piece of wasteland. The cold-blooded murder triggers terrible memories for Detective Joseph Easter. Just when things seemed to be going better, he realizes that the nightmare is coming back, threatening his career, his sanity, and maybe even his life.

Book 3: HUNTED ON THE FENS
A vicious criminal is targeting Detective Nikki Galena and her team. One by one he will hunt them down and destroy their lives — unless Nikki can stop him first. Can she save her team and herself from her most determined adversary yet?

Book 4: KILLER ON THE FENS
Detective Nikki Galena’s dying father has one final request: “Find Eve.” But tracing the mysterious Eve is a challenge that will stretch DI Galena to the limit. Meanwhile a dead drug dealer is found on an abandoned airfield that the locals say is haunted. The trail of both mysteries will lead to the most shocking discovery of Nikki’s career and put her whole team in mortal danger.

Book 5: STALKER ON THE FENS
DI Nikki Galena’s friend Helen Brook is involved in a serious accident where she is trapped in a collapsed cellar. Weeks on, Helen is still getting flashbacks to a man she says was down there with her and who confessed to a murder.No trace of this man can be found. Then Helen tells Nikki that someone is watching her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Listening Woman: A Leaphorn & Chee Novel (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 3) *




  








Don’t miss the TV series, Dark Winds, based on the Leaphorn, Chee, & Manuelito novels, now on AMC and AMC+!

“Hillerman’s mysteries are special . . . Listening Woman is among the best.”— Washington Post

The third novel in New York Times bestselling author Tony Hillerman’s highly acclaimed Leaphorn and Chee series.

The blind shaman called Listening Woman speaks of witches and restless spirits, of supernatural evil unleashed. But Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn of the Navajo Tribal Police is sure the monster who savagely slaughtered an old man and a teenage girl was human.

Now the solution to a horrific crime is buried somewhere in a dead man’s secrets—and in the shocking events of a hundred years past. To ignore the warnings of a venerable seer, however, might be reckless foolishness when Leaphorn’s investigation leads him farther away from the comprehensible . . . and closer to the most brutally violent confrontation of his career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*People of Darkness: A Leaphorn & Chee Novel (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 4) *




  








Don’t miss the TV series, Dark Winds, based on the Leaphorn, Chee, & Manuelito novels, now on AMC and AMC+!

“Hillerman . . . is in a class by himself.”— Los Angeles Times

The fourth novel in New York Times bestselling author Tony Hillerman’s highly acclaimed Leaphorn and Chee series.

A dying man is murdered. A rich man’s wife agrees to pay three thousand dollars for the return of a stolen box of rocks. A series of odd, inexplicable events is haunting Sergeant Jim Chee of the Navajo Tribal Police and drawing him alone into the Bad Country of the merciless Southwest, where everything good struggles to survive, including Chee. Because an assassin waits for him there, protecting a thirty-year-old vision that greed has sired and blood has nourished. And only one man will walk away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Dark Wind: A Leaphorn and Chee Novel *




  








Don’t miss the TV series, Dark Winds, based on the Leaphorn, Chee, & Manuelito novels, now on AMC and AMC+! 

The fifth novel in Tony Hillerman's iconic Leaphorn and Chee mystery series

The corpse had been “scalped,” its palms and soles removed after death. Sergeant Jim Chee of the Navajo Tribal Police knows immediately he will have his hands full with this case, a certainty that is supported by the disturbing occurrences to follow. A mysterious nighttime plane crash, a vanishing shipment of cocaine, and a bizarre attack on a windmill only intensify Chee’s fears. A dark and very ill wind is blowing through the Southwestern desert, a gale driven by Navajo sorcery and white man’s greed. And it will sweep away everything unless Chee can somehow change the weather.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bullets Don't Argue (A Perley Gates Western Book 3) *




  








A new kind of hero in the Old West tradition, Perley Gates is as honest and good as his heavenly name. But don’t make him mad. Because when Perley Gates gets mad, people get hurt. 

Once every year, Perley Gates and his brothers lead the Triple-G crew on its annual cattle drive. It’s a treacherous journey along the Great Western Trail, with a herd of two-thousand cows on one side and many opportunities for trouble on the other. This year, trouble shows up in the form of a beautiful young woman, her little baby, and her bizarre traveling companion—a colorful old cuss who goes by the name of Possom Smith. They’re heading to a settlement called Butcher Bottom, and risking their necks to get there. Perley—being the gentleman he is—offers to escort the trio to their destination. But there are a few minor details they “forgot” to tell Perley . . .

The woman is a widow whose husband had enemies. The old man is hiding a small fortune that might get them killed. And Perley is stuck in the middle trying to decide who’s good, who’s bad—and who deserves to die first . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*SEAL Team Six The Novel: #6 in ongoing hit series*




  







The Team With No Name is dropped into the cauldron of a vicious civil war to find a long-forgotten weapon that will change the rules of the war on terror. Syria is tearing itself apart in the bloodiest internal combat in modern history and the most dangerous place on the planet. The SEALs, still hurting from losses suffered in the last mission, pull it together to enter a remote rebel stronghold in search of a biological weapon so deadly that it threatens the world. All hands are turned against them and discovery means death as they enter the belly of the beast one more time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Atlantis Found (A Dirk Pitt Novel) (Dirk Pitt Adventure Book 15) *




  








Marine explorer Dirk Pitt faces off against an elite army from an era gone-by in order to uncover the secrets of an ancient civilization in this #1 New York Times-bestselling series.

A group of anthropologists uncover strange inscriptions on the wall of a Colorado mine just as an explosion traps them deep within the earth. But their work won’t stay buried long. Dirk Pitt is on hand during the blast and quick to initiate a rescue operation. He is then tapped to lead a research crew on behalf of the U.S. National Underwater and Marine Agency to further study these uncanny artifacts. And that’s when his ship is set upon and nearly sunk by an impossibility—a vessel that should have died 56 years before.

Clearly, another group knows about the relics of this long-forgotten but highly-advanced seafaring culture. And they’ll stop at nothing to keep the rest of the world in the dark.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Enigma Rising: -A Techno Thriller (The Enigma Series Book 2)*




  








Helping drug lords & their wealth disappear is what Carlos & Juan do.

While vacationing in Mexico, Petra and Jacob, R-Group operatives, cross paths with “Bad Boys”, Carlos and Juan. If Carlos and Juan are identified, can they stop running outside the law long enough to do the right thing?

They’ve created an underground business of identity laundering for Mexican Drug Lords. Carlos optimizes satellite communications to mask surveillance during the movement of money and people. These so-called entrepreneurs force even the most generous observer to question the legality of their business model.

The disappearance of a wealthy Brazilian industrialist’s daughter, Lara, causes Thiago to hire the R-Group to quietly locate and return her. Is the heiress in trouble and gone forever, or merely hiding in plain sight to escape her destiny?

The R-Group, operating from South America, Mexico, and Switzerland, assembles the puzzle pieces of Lara’s trail. This trail intersects in Acapulco where Carlos and Juan emerge as persons of interest. Can they help solve the location of the missing heiress or are they the culprits?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*One Long Night: A Global History of Concentration Camps *




  








A groundbreaking, haunting, and profoundly moving history of modernity's greatest tragedy: concentration camps.

For over 100 years, at least one concentration camp has existed somewhere on Earth. First used as battlefield strategy, camps have evolved with each passing decade, in the scope of their effects and the savage practicality with which governments have employed them. Even in the twenty-first century, as we continue to reckon with the magnitude and horror of the Holocaust, history tells us we have broken our own solemn promise of "never again."

In this harrowing work based on archival records and interviews during travel to four continents, Andrea Pitzer reveals for the first time the chronological and geopolitical history of concentration camps. Beginning with 1890s Cuba, she pinpoints concentration camps around the world and across decades. From the Philippines and Southern Africa in the early twentieth century to the Soviet Gulag and detention camps in China and North Korea during the Cold War, camp systems have been used as tools for civilian relocation and political repression. Often justified as a measure to protect a nation, or even the interned groups themselves, camps have instead served as brutal and dehumanizing sites that have claimed the lives of millions.

Drawing from exclusive testimony, landmark historical scholarship, and stunning research, Andrea Pitzer unearths the roots of this appalling phenomenon, exploring and exposing the staggering toll of the camps: our greatest atrocities, the extraordinary survivors, and even the intimate, quiet moments that have also been part of camp life during the past century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Ultimate Art of War: A Step-by-Step Illustrated Guide to Sun Tzu's Teachings *




  








The most accessible edition of Art of War ever produced, with the text broken down into digestible individual lessons, unique teaching illustrations, and step-by-step commentary that draws on the full range of recent translations and ancient commentators

Composed in the 5th century BC, Sun Tzu's Art of War is the earliest-known treatise on military strategy, and is still hugely popular around the world for its perceptive tactical advice to commanders on how to win at war with minimal bloodshed.

Aimed at all those who want to study the text in depth, this is the first step-by-step guide to the famous treatise, breaking down the 13 chapters of the original into 200 easily digested lessons, from 'do not press a desperate enemy' to 'control your troops through bond of loyalty' to 'when you are weak, beware attack', all accompanied by comprehensive commentary and clarified with around 250 illustrations. Making the lessons even more memorable and easy to understand, the black/red illustrations include strategic diagrams, evocative line drawings and beautiful calligraphy.

This ultimate guide to Art of War includes the classic 1910 translation by Lionel Giles and commentary that takes into account all academic interpretations of the text, highlighting differences between modern translations as well as the perspectives of historical Chinese commentators. No other edition compares and contrasts the viewpoints of different contemporary translators, or explains exactly what each section of this often enigmatic text actually means.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Battle for the Rhine 1944: Arnhem and the Ardennes, the Campaign in Europe *




  








After the early success of the invasion of Normandy in 1944, the Allies struggled to
advance from the Seine to the Rhine.

The Nazis resisted fiercely at every opportunity.

Nijmegen, Arnhem, the Huertgen Forest, the battles along the Channel coast and the River Scheldt, at Aachen, across the Ardennes and in the Saar - each battleground presented its own challenges and even after seventy years the controversies remain.

Who was really responsible for the failure at Nijmegen, the destruction of the British 1st Airborne Division at Arnhem and the failure of Operation Market Garden?

Why was Montgomery threatened with the sack when he had just retrieved Bradley's failure in the Battle of the Bulge?

Was General Eisenhower's command strategy either workable or wise, and did Bradley and Patton undermine it?

How much of a part did the media and politics have to play in these post-Normandy battles?

In this masterly account of the 1944 post-Normandy campaign, Robin Neillands tells us what really happened in the long-drawn-out and costly struggle for the Rhine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*August Storm: Soviet Tactical And Operational Combat In Manchuria, 1945*




  








[Includes 19 tables, 7 figures, 41 maps]

To be successful, a strategic military operation requires careful planning and meticulous execution. History applauds the commander who orchestrates the operation, and major subordinate commanders share in the glory. In reality, however, commanders and soldiers at the operational and tactical levels play an even more critical role in achieving battlefield success. History often accords them little attention.

Practitioners of war must study war at all levels. An understanding of the strategic aspects of military operations is essential in order to provide a context for a more detailed and equally critical understanding of precise operational and tactical techniques. Few officers practice war at the strategic level. The majority wrestle with the myriad of problems associated with implementing those strategic plans. 

Leavenworth Paper no. 8. through the medium of detailed case studies, examines the operational and tactical aspects of a major strategic operation—the Soviet offensive m Manchuria in 1945. The case studies, which involve army, corps, division, regimental, and battalion operations, focus on the many problems commanders and soldiers at that level face. Constrained by time, a desperate enemy, rugged terrain, and severe climatic conditions—the realities of war— Soviet commanders devised find implemented techniques that produced victory. This paper highlights those techniques in the knowledge that Soviet theorists have likewise studied them in detail, both historically and in a contemporary context.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Rollback: The Red Army's Winter Offensive along the Southwestern Strategic Direction, 1942-43*




  








Rollback: The Red Army’s Winter Offensive along the Southwestern Strategic Direction, 1942–43 covers the period from mid-December 1942 to mid-February 1943, one of the most critical periods of the war on the Eastern Front. It was here that following the encirclement of an entire German army at Stalingrad, the Soviets sought to take advantage of the ruptured Axis front in southern Russia to finish off the Germans’ Italian and Hungarian allies and liberate the economically vital areas of eastern Ukraine.

This study is drawn from a number of wartime and postwar articles, published by the General Staff’s directorate for the study of wartime experience. Also featured are documents relating to the operational-strategic conduct of the various operations, which were compiled and published after the fall of the Soviet Union.

Several articles deal with the preparation for and conduct of the Southwestern Front’s Middle Don operation of December 1942. Originally intended as an ambitious offensive to cut off the German forces in the North Caucasus by driving on to Rostov, the operation was later reoriented to meet the threat of the German effort to relieve Stalingrad. The offensive not only accomplished its objective of turning back the German attack, thus dooming the Stalingrad garrison, but also destroyed the Italian army in the East as well.

The Soviet Voronezh Front then struck further up the Don River, and in the Ostrogozhsk–Rossosh’ operation destroyed what remained of the Italian forces in the area, as well as the Hungarian army. This enabled the Red Army to capture Khar’kov and push nearly to the Dnepr River by mid-February, before being thrown back by a skillful German counteroffensive.

The territorial results of this operation set the stage for the front’s subsequent Voronezh–Kastornoe operation, which enabled the Soviets to push as far west as Kursk before exhaustion and growing German resistance brought the offensive to a halt. Further to the south, the Soviets were able to capture Voroshilovgrad and penetrate into the industrial Donets Basin.

The book also contains a detailed Soviet examination of the employment of tank and mechanized corps during the campaign. The conclusions reached here had a direct bearing on the restructuring of the Red Army’s tank armies in time for the summer campaign of 1943.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Tomb of the Panzerwaffe: The Defeat of the Sixth SS Panzer Army in Hungary 1945 *




  








In March 1945 the German Wehrmacht undertook its final attempt to change the course of the war by launching a counteroffensive in the area of Lake Balaton, Hungary. Here, the best panzer forces of the Third Reich and the elite of the Panzerwaffe were assembled - the panzer divisions SS Leibstandarte Adolf Hitler, Das Reich, Totenkopf, Wiking and others, staffed by ardent believers in Nazism and armed with the most up-to-date combat equipment, including up to 900 tanks and self-propelled guns.

At the time, this was considered a secondary axis for the Red Army, and thus the troops of the 3rd Ukrainian Front had to stop the German counteroffensive with their own forces and could not count upon reinforcements from the Stavka Reserve, which were needed for the decisive storming of Berlin. Relying upon their combat skill and rich combat experience, the Soviet troops carried out this task with honor, stopping the tidal wave of German armor and inflicting a decisive defeat and enormous, irreplaceable losses upon the enemy. The defeat of the Sixth SS Panzer Army became a genuine catastrophe for Germany, and Balaton became the tomb of the Panzerwaffe.

In this book, penned by two leading Russian military historians, this major defeat suffered by the Wehrmacht has been described and analyzed for the first time using data from both Soviet and German archives. It focuses not only on Operation Spring Awakening, but also describes the preceding Konrad offensives conducted by the Germans in the effort to come to the aid of the encircled and desperate German and fascist Hungarian defenders of Budapest. This edition is lavishly illustrated with over a hundred rare photographs of destroyed or disabled German armor taken shortly after the battle by a Soviet inspection team, besides other photographs and specially commissioned color maps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Bear Went Over The Mountain: Soviet Combat Tactics In Afghanistan*




  








[Illustrated with 52 maps and diagrams]

Sixteen years after its commencement and six years after its cessation, the Soviet-Afghan War remains an enigma for Westerners. Set against the backdrop of earlier successful Soviet military interventions in East Germany (1953), Hungary (1956), and Czechoslovakia (196, and occasional Soviet military pressure on Poland, the stark military power of the Soviet state seemed to be an irresistible tool of indefatigable Soviet political power...More than a few strategic pundits and military planners envisioned a bold Soviet strategic thrust from southern Afghanistan to the shores of the Persian Gulf, to challenge Western strategic interests and disrupt Western access to critical Middle Eastern oil.

Despite these fears and dire warnings, the Soviet Afghan military effort soon languished as the British experience began to repeat itself. Although appearing to have entered Afghanistan in seemingly surgical fashion and with overwhelming force, the Soviet military commitment was, in reality, quite limited, and the immense and stark territory of Afghanistan swallowed the invaders up. Across the largely barren landscape, guerrilla fighters multiplied, and, within months, the hitherto curious word mujahideen took on new meaning...

To this day the Western view of the Afghan War has been clouded in mystery and shadows. Soviet writers have presented Westerners with a mixture of political diatribe, military fable, allegory, and analogy, set against the backdrop of few facts. Westerners have recounted the war based on this Soviet material, sketchy mujahideen accounts, the reports of the occasional Western war correspondents in Afghanistan, and pure supposition. This volume, the first factual material to shed real light on the conflict, represents a unique first step in setting the Afghan record straight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/15/22.

Currently $3.

*Awakening Victory: How Iraqi Tribes and American Troops Reclaimed Al Anbar and Defeated Al Qaeda in Iraq *




  









An “instructive first-hand account of how Iraq’s insurgents were defeated” in the surge of 2007—written by a Combat Arms Battalion Commander who lived it (Publishers Weekly).

In August 2006, the American war in Iraq was looking grim. Control of Al Anbar Province, the seat of the Sunni insurgency, was said to be irrevocably lost to the insurgents. Al Qaeda in Iraq had planted their flag in the provincial capital, Ramadi, declaring it the capital of their new “Islamic State of Iraq.”

In January 2007, the 3rd Battalion, 69th Armored Regiment, deployed to Ramadi, spearheading a surge that would become the D-Day of the Global War on Terror. By mid-summer 2007, attacks in the province were down ninety percent. As the “awakening” swept through Iraq, it brought about the best security situation since 2003. The 3rd Battalion was the only unit to participate in this campaign from start to finish. Moreover, many of the US successes came directly from this unit’s work.

Awakening Victory tells the story of this incredible campaign through the eyes of the 3rd Battalion commander. It describes the battalion’s actions, including incidents previously unknown to the public, but it is not merely another war story. The author uses the actions of his battalion to describe a paradigm shift, moving from a war of bombs and bullets to one of partnership and ideas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/16/22.

Currently $2.

*The Lesson *




  








Winner of the Neukom Institute Literary Arts Award for Speculative Fiction Debut

Shortlisted for the VCU Cabell First Novelist Award

Longlisted for the Massachusetts Book Award

A Publishers Weekly Best Book of 2019 in Science Fiction

A Library Journal Best Book of 2019 in Science Fiction & Fantasy

A Kirkus Reviews Best Books of the Year in Science Fiction and Fantasy (2019)

An alien ship rests over Water Island. For five years the people of the US Virgin Islands have lived with the Ynaa, a race of superadvanced aliens on a research mission they will not fully disclose. They are benevolent in many ways but meet any act of aggression with disproportional wrath. This has led to a strained relationship between the Ynaa and the local Virgin Islanders and a peace that cannot last.

A year after the death of a young boy at the hands of an Ynaa, three families find themselves at the center of the inevitable conflict, witnesses and victims to events that will touch everyone and teach a terrible lesson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Cardinal Sky: A dark dystopian fantasy (Sky Saga Book 1) *




  








She was the hunter. Now she's the prey...


On a conquered Earth with no laws, Sky escaped a warlord who held her brother hostage and used her to build his empire. She hid for years, keeping her identity a secret. Until the impossible happens.

A stealth jet speeds across the sky and defeats two of the invaders' crafts before it's shot down. She hasn't seen a plane since all human technology stopped working a decade ago. She knows she shouldn't get involved, even if the pilot is hanging off the cliff in front of her.

But if she wants to find out how he turned the power on, she'll have to save him. She just doesn't know that doing so will come at a horrific price that will shatter her world.

If you love powerful heroines, tortured heroes, morally gray characters, and slow burn romances, you'll love this dark, action-packed series.

This book is intended for mature readers. It contains graphic violence, some abuse, and sexual situations. Please read trigger warnings in the book for full details.

And please note, this is a continuous story, so there are mild cliffhanger endings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Widowmaker Reborn (The Widowmaker Series) *




  








The multiple Hugo Award-winning author resurrects the consummate bounty hunter in this action-packed novel of interstellar adventure.

On Deluros VIII, Jefferson Nighthawk rests in DeepSleep until a cure is found for the disease that dooms him. At least, that would be the case if he wasn’t the Widowmaker, the most remarkable killing machine in the galaxy. There are those who will pay whatever it takes to hire a man with his talents. Or should we say clone . . .

This isn’t the first time Nighthawk has been duplicated, but lessons have been learned. His previous clone was physically perfect but emotionally immature. This second clone is at the peak of his powers, imprinted with all of the memories of his sixty-one-year-old host. His new job: to rescue the kidnapped daughter of a powerful politician and kill her revolutionary captor.

With a handpicked team of an empath, an alien dragon, and his trainer, Kinoshita, Nighthawk sets out for the Frontier. But then he learns the truth about the kidnapping—and the man who’s paying him. Now the future Nighthawk has dreamed of will only be possible if he can get out of his present situation alive . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Widowmaker Series Volume Two: The Widowmaker Unleashed * A Gathering of Widowmakers *




  








Retirement is a dangerous game for a cloned bounty hunter, in the third and fourth books in the series featuring Jefferson Nighthawk.

There’s no rest for the lethal—no matter what version—in the science fiction adventure series that proves “nobody spins a yarn better than Mike Resnick” (Orson Scott Card, New York Times–bestselling author of Ender’s Game).

The Widowmaker Unleashed
After more than a century in deep freeze, Jefferson Nighthawk is waking up from his sleep, finally cured of the disease that almost killed him. The sixty-two-year-old wants to settle down—easier said than done when the enemies of his clones still have scores to settle . . .

A Gathering of Widowmakers
He may be retired from bounty hunting, but Nighthawk is still one of the three most dangerous men alive. The other two? His clones. But when the youngest one makes a nearly fatal mistake, he’ll have to learn to match wits with both of the killers who came before him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*World's Scariest Places: Volume Three: Two scary books by the new master of horror (World's Scariest Places Boxset Book 3) 



  




*



This omnibus edition includes books five and six in the bestselling World's Scariest Places series.

Mountain of the Dead - The greatest unsolved mystery of the 20th century—until now. Fact: During the night of February 1, 1959, in the remote reaches of Siberia, nine Russian hikers slash open their tent from the inside and flee into a blizzard in subpolar temperatures. Fact: By morning all are dead, several having suffered gruesome, violent deaths. What happened to them has baffled investigators and researchers to this day. It has become known as the Dyatlov Pass Incident. Now, an American true-crime writer seeking answers to the enduring mystery sets out to retrace the hikers' steps on their fateful expedition—though nothing can prepare him for what he is about to discover...

Hotel Chelsea - The latest novel in the bestselling World's Scariest Places series takes you to the historic Hotel Chelsea in New York City. Many people consider it a cauldron of creativity due to the numerous writers, musicians, artists, and actors who have called it home over the years. But it is perhaps best known for being one of the most haunted places in in the country... When a magazine reporter is tasked with writing a story about the Hotel Chelsea's never-ending renovations, he befriends some of the hotel's eccentric characters. As the days go by, and he experiences increasingly abnormal events in his life, he begins to wonder if there's more to the Hotel Chelsea, and its residents, than meets the eye.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Morning Star: A Novel *




  








A New York Times Notable Book 

One of NPR's Best Books of 2021

"Knausgaard is among the finest writers alive.” —Dwight Garner, New York Times

The international bestseller from the author of the renowned My Struggle series, The Morning Star is an astonishing, ambitious, and rich novel about what we don't understand, and our attempts to make sense of our world nonetheless

One long night in August, Arne and Tove are staying with their children in their summer house in southern Norway. Their friend Egil has his own place nearby. Kathrine, a priest, is flying home from a Bible seminar, questioning her marriage. Journalist Jostein is out drinking for the night, while his wife, Turid, a nurse at a psychiatric care unit, is on a night shift when one of her patients escapes.

Above them all, a huge star suddenly appears blazing in the sky. It brings with it a mysterious sense of foreboding.

Strange things start to happen as nine lives come together under the star. Hundreds of crabs amass on the road as Arne drives at night; Jostein receives a call about a death metal band found brutally murdered in a Satanic ritual; Kathrine conducts a funeral service for a man she met at the airport – but is he actually dead?

The Morning Star is about life in all its mundanity and drama, the strangeness that permeates our world, and the darkness in us all. Karl Ove Knausgaard’s astonishing new novel, his first after the My Struggle cycle, goes to the utmost limits of freedom and chaos, to what happens when forces beyond our comprehension are unleashed and the realms of the living and the dead collide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Real Lace: America's Irish Rich*




  








Extraordinary true stories of the Irish in America, their remarkable rise from urban poverty, and the powerful dynasties they engendered

Author Stephen Birmingham, who chronicled the rise of Jewish immigrants to extraordinary wealth and success in “Our Crowd”, now turns his attention to the Irish. Real Lace tells the colorful and fascinating true stories of America’s most renowned Irish-Catholic families. Scions of courageous, driven, and resilient men and women who escaped starvation during Ireland’s terrible potato famine in the mid-nineteenth century, they battled their way out of the slums of Boston and New York, overcoming prejudice and poverty to achieve great wealth, fame, and political power.

Here are the remarkable tales of the Kennedys and Cuddihys; the astonishing rise and tragic fall of the McDonnells of Wall Street; thrilling yarns of Floods, Mackays, O’Briens, and other so-called Silver Kings of California; and unforgettable stories about brilliant, if not always scrupulous, Irish politicos who learned how to retain enduring power by perfecting the urban political machine. Birmingham’s enthralling history celebrates the pluck, blarney, and unshakeable spirit of a remarkable group of achievers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*King Charles: The Man, the Monarch, and the Future of Britain*




  








An exhaustive and revealing biography of Britain’s new monarch, King Charles III, with fresh reporting by the journalist the Wall Street Journal dubbed “the Godfather of royal reporting.”

With exclusive interviews and extensive research, King Charles delivers definitive insight into the extraordinary life of His Royal Highness, former Prince of Wales, as he takes the throne, a watershed moment in modern history and in the British monarchy.

New York Times bestselling author Robert Jobson debunks the myths about the man who became king, going beyond banal, bogus media caricatures of Charles to tell his true story. Jobson—who has spent nearly thirty years chronicling the House of Windsor, and has met Charles on countless occasions—received unprecedented cooperation from Clarence House, what was the Prince’s office, in writing this illuminating biography.

King Charles divulges the full range of Charles’s profoundly held political beliefs: the United Kingdom’s special relationship to the United States, climate change, Brexit, and immigration—to ultimately portray the kind of monarch Charles III will be. Jobson taps a number of sources close to the now-King who have never spoken on the record before, plus members of the Royal Household who have served Charles during his decades of public life.

This comprehensive profile also reveals the late Queen Elizabeth’s plans to transition Charles to the throne; how at her insistence he already reads all government briefings; and why he feels it is his constitutional duty to relay his thoughts to ministers in his controversial “black spider memos.” Moreover, King Charles reveals the truth about Charles's deeply loving but occasionally volatile relationship with his second wife and chief supporter, Camilla. 

The result is an intriguing new portrait of a man who at last has become king.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Travels with Charley in Search of America *




  






An intimate journey across and in search of America, as told by one of its most beloved writers, in a deluxe centennial edition

In September 1960, John Steinbeck embarked on a journey across America. He felt that he might have lost touch with the country, with its speech, the smell of its grass and trees, its color and quality of light, the pulse of its people. To reassure himself, he set out on a voyage of rediscovery of the American identity, accompanied by a distinguished French poodle named Charley; and riding in a three-quarter-ton pickup truck named Rocinante.

His course took him through almost forty states: northward from Long Island to Maine; through the Midwest to Chicago; onward by way of Minnesota, North Dakota, Montana (with which he fell in love), and Idaho to Seattle, south to San Francisco and his birthplace, Salinas; eastward through the Mojave, New Mexico, Arizona, to the vast hospitality of Texas, to New Orleans and a shocking drama of desegregation; finally, on the last leg, through Alabama, Virginia, Pennsylvania, and New Jersey to New York.

Travels with Charley in Search of America is an intimate look at one of America's most beloved writers in the later years of his life—a self-portrait of a man who never wrote an explicit autobiography. Written during a time of upheaval and racial tension in the South—which Steinbeck witnessed firsthand—Travels with Charley is a stunning evocation of America on the eve of a tumultuous decade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder in a Cape Cottage (A Cozy Capers Book Group Mystery 4) *




  








From Agatha-awarding winning author Maddie Day comes the latest novel in her Cozy Capers Book Group Mystery series set in a picturesque Cape Cod town, where resourceful bike-shop owner Mackenzie “Mac” Almeida” tackles a cold case with the help of her fellow book club sleuths—a treat for fans of fresh, clever, cozy mysteries and those who love Lorna Barrett’s Booktown series.

ʼTis the day after Christmas, following a wicked-busy time of year for Mac’s bike shop. It’s just as well her Cozy Capers Book Group’s new pick is a nerve-soothing coloring book mystery, especially when she has last-minute wedding planning to do. But all pre-wedding jitters fade into the background when Mac and her fiancé, Tim, begin a cottage renovation project and open up a wall to find a skeleton—sitting on a stool, dressed in an old-fashioned bridal gown . . .

As Mac delves into the decades-old mystery with the help of librarian Flo and her book group, she discovers a story of star-crossed lovers and feuding families worthy of the bard himself. Yet this tale has a modern-day villain still lurking in Mac’s quaint seaside town, ready to make this a murderous New Year’s Eve . . .

Includes Recipes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Girl Who Left: A page-turning psychological thriller packed with secrets *




  








*Twenty-five years ago, a local girl went missing. Now, another girl comes back…*

When five-year-old Elsie Button was snatched from a garden in a sleepy town on the Welsh island of Anglesey, and a local man later confessed, it sent shockwaves through the tight-knit community. How could one of their own do such a thing? Especially when his own little girl was the same age – and the victim’s best friend.

Kathryn and her family left under the cloak of darkness one night, unable to bear the shame, and the anger of their neighbours. She hardly remembers that time. Now, she suffers the consequences of living under an assumed name, always looking over her shoulder. Her dad has not spoken a word to her since he went to prison. She is haunted by the question: why did he kill Elsie?

When another child is taken from the same garden, twenty-five years to the day of Elsie’s murder, Kathryn is determined that this time she’ll be on the right side. She’ll join the search and atone for her father’s deed, and maybe, just maybe, get the answers she wants. But she’s not prepared for the long memory of the locals, nor the risks of going back. Not everyone on the island wants the truth to come out, and they’ll go to extreme lengths to stop that from happening.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Graceless : A Tropical Authors Novella (Tropical Adventure Series Book 1) *




  








A lifelong dream becomes a nightmare...

When his wife Grace and their new sailboat go missing, Nathan Fitzgerald will do anything and everything to get her back.

Nathan, a high school football coach in the Florida Keys, is in way over his head. Turning to strangers when authorities are reluctant to help, he begins a frantic international hunt.

Buckle up, as Graceless takes you on an exhilarating chase around the Caribbean with twists and turns at every stop. Written in four parts by four best-selling Tropical Authors, the story plunges Nathan into the worlds of each author's characters in a desperate search for Grace.

Whether you're new to these fan-favorites, or an old friend along for the ride, you'll love seeing them band together in this tropical action and adventure thriller:

Jesse McDermitt retired from the Marine Corps and moved to the Florida Keys, where he started a charter diving and fishing business. The 21-volume Caribbean Adventure Series chronicles Jesse's life, as he and his friends find trouble under every rock and coral ledge.

Buck Reilly, a world renowned archaeologist, turned treasure hunter who lost everything and moved to Key West where he now operates Last Resort Charter and Salvage aboard antique flying boats.

Hop on board, hang on tight, and enjoy the ride with the Buck Reilly Caribbean adventure series.

Boone Fischer and Emily Durand, a nomadic duo of divemaster’s plunged into danger across different Caribbean islands. Dive into action and adventure with The Deep Series.

AJ Bailey and Nora Sommer from Nicholas Harvey's gripping tropical mysteries set in the beautiful Cayman Islands.

Discover more from these two reluctant heroines in the AJ Bailey Adventure and Nora Sommer Caribbean Suspense series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Timeless: A Tropical Authors Novel (Tropical Adventure Series Book 2)*




  








Some family bonds, are timeless…

A plane crash in 1976 left a young boy without a father, but 46 years later when Eddie Rains loses his mother, a letter hidden amongst her possessions reveals a secret she’d kept to herself all those years.

Driven by hope, Eddie sets out to discover the truth about the man he dearly loved, yet barely knew. Aided by strangers he meets along the way, his challenging search turns deadly when one thing becomes crystal clear... he’s not the only one looking.

In their follow-up collaboration to the best-selling Graceless, Stinnett, Cunningham, Sullivan and Harvey come up with another page-turning thriller featuring characters from each of their series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Shameless: A Tropical Authors Novel (Tropical Adventure Series Book 3) *




  








A father’s worst nightmare…

Harvey Thackerson lost his wife to a seemingly random car accident and now his teenage daughter has gone missing in the Florida Keys.

When he decides to leave everything behind to find her, he discovers things about her past that he and his wife never knew. She may be in bigger danger than he thought.

Hold on tight, as Shameless sets sail on a tumultuous thrill ride through the Florida Keys. Written in four parts by four best-selling Tropical Authors, the story plunges Harvey into the worlds of each author's characters in a desperate search for his daughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lawrence Sanders Thriller Collection Volume Two: The Tomorrow File, The Passion of Molly T., and Capital Crimes*




  








Three gripping novels from the #1 New York Times–bestselling “master of suspense” and author of the Edward X. Delaney Series (The Washington Post).

Whether the threat is technological, political, or up close and personal, the Edgar Award–winning author of the Commandment thrillers always keeps the tension running high. Included in this special volume are:

The Tomorrow File: In the future, the government controls every aspect of its citizens’ lives, from their gender and their genes to where they work, what they eat, and how they love. Lawrence Sanders tells the story of what happens to utopia when people get fed up with pleasure, and stand up to fight for their right to live how they choose—and die for what they believe in.

The Passion of Molly T.: Activism runs rampant on the college campus where young Molly Turner seeks vengeance after her radical feminist girlfriend is killed by homophobic bigots, drawing a fine line between justice and mayhem.

Capital Crimes: His name is Brother Kristos, and to the president of the United States, he is a savior, a holy man who has been able to do something no doctor could manage: heal the president’s son. But as the president relies more and more on the mystic, the country slips toward chaos—and an explosive finale.

These three novels show the world on the brink of disaster. Whether set in the distant future or the here and now, the thrillers in this three-volume omnibus will prove impossible to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Retreat, Hell! (The Corps series Book 10) *




  








It is the fall of 1950. The Marines have made a pivotal breakthrough at Inchon, but a roller coaster awaits them.

While Douglas MacArthur chomps at the bit, intent on surging across the 38th parallel, Brigadier General Fleming Pickering works desperately to mediate the escalating battle between MacArthur and President Harry Truman. And somewhere out there, his own daredevil pilot son, Pick, is lost behind enemy lines--and may be lost forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Perfect Spy: A Novel *




  








“The best English novel since the war.” -- Philip Roth

Over the course of his seemingly irreproachable life, Magnus Pym has been all things to all people: a devoted family man, a trusted colleague, a loyal friend—and the perfect spy. But in the wake of his estranged father’s death, Magnus vanishes, and the British Secret Service is up in arms. Is it grief, or is the reason for his disappearance more sinister? And who is the mysterious man with the sad moustache who also seems to be looking for Magnus?

In A Perfect Spy, John le Carré has crafted one of his crowning masterpieces, interweaving a moving and unusual coming-of-age story with a morally tangled chronicle of modern espionage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Look Up: Our story with the stars*




  








Most of us have never been to space. To date, of the more than 100 billion humans that have ever existed, fewer than 600 humans have ever left Earth. But the exploration of space is the most significant thing we will ever do as a species.

Sarah Cruddas has been looking to the skies her entire life. Her childhood was spent staring at the Moon and hearing stories of the space race, and she worked in a fruit factory to fund her love of the subject. Her subsequent career studying astrophysics, and becoming a television host and space journalist has seen her report on space exploration and chase launches across the world. In Look Up Sarah explains why she has always been a passionate advocate for why space should matter – to everyone.

From our ancestors who first painted patterns of the stars in caves, to the US and Soviet pioneers who first forged a path beyond our planet, Sarah Cruddas explores the stories and sacrifices that humankind has made to understand more about our place in the universe. And even today, when Moon walking and people in space suits seem less relevant to us than climate change and conflicts here on Earth, she shows how everything from medicine to mobile phones is affected by space technology, and how a new generation of entrepreneurs have kick-started a new story with the stars.

This is an inspirational and enlightening introduction to the importance of space to everyone, and why we should all learn to Look Up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Torpedoes, Tea, and Medals: The Gallant Life of Commander D. G. H. ‘Jake’ Wright DSC** Royal Naval Volunteer Reserve *




  








Jake Wright’s initiation to war was on the beach at Dunkirk, helping evacuate stragglers. Then volunteering for Motor Torpedo Boats, he served with valor throughout World War II, becoming one of only 44 officers in WWII to receive a DSC with two Bars.

Derek Wright learnt about small boats from his father, who tragically died when Derek was just 14 years old. Sent away from his family to finish his education, he left school at 16 to join the global tea trade. Soon after he finished his training with Brooke Bond, famous for their ‘Dividend’ tea, Hitler invaded Poland and Britain was at war.

By then known to his friends as ‘Jake’, he was one of the first Volunteer Reserves to be called up to fight for his country. Plucked from his naval training in HMS King Alfred, his warfighting initiation was on the beach at Dunkirk, helping evacuate stragglers after Operation DYNAMO. He then volunteered for Motor Torpedo Boats, where he served with valour and distinction.

Whilst Hitler’s U-Boats were torpedoing shipments of tea bound for Great Britain, Jake Wright reciprocated by torpedoing Axis coastal shipping off Europe. His first Command was MTB 331, trained for a daredevil mission to puncture German boom defences protecting their battleships. In his next Command, MTB 32, he was wounded in action whilst torpedoing a German convoy, but kept his small ship fighting against the odds to win the action and sink his enemy; for his bravery he was awarded the Distinguished Service Cross.

Further acts of gallantry in action, combined with tactical innovation, saw him earn two bars to his DSC as well as a Mention in Despatches; he became one of only 44 officers in the Second World War to receive a DSC with two Bars.

After demobilization he returned to the tea trade, rising to become one of Brooke Bond’s senior directors supplying Britain’s beloved beverage. He even helped refine how to make the perfect cup of tea.

This is the life story of a determined, brave, innovative and decorated officer who has earned a place in the hearts of our nation. It is the story of Derek ‘Jake’ Wright, DSC**.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Soul of Baseball: A Road Trip Through Buck O'Neil's America*




  








From the author of Baseball 100

“A fascinating account of a man who outlasted the ignorance of a nation and persevered to become a beloved figure...One of the best baseball books in years, filled with depth style and clarity." —Cleveland Plain Dealer

An award-winning sports columnist and a baseball legend tour the country to recapture the joys and wonders of two of America’s greatest pastimes

When legendary ***** League player Buck O’Neil asked sports columnist Joe Posnanski how he fell in love with baseball, that simple question eventually led the pair on a cross-country quest to recapture the love that first drew them to the game. Baseball & Jazz recounts their emotional quest to find the heart of America’s beloved sport that still beats despite the scandal-ridden, steroid-shooting, money hungry athletes who currently seem to define the sport. At its heart is the story of 94-year-old Buck O’Neil—a man that truly played for the love of the game. After an impressive career in the ***** Baseball Leagues in which he earned two hitting titles and one championship, O’Neil made baseball history by becoming the first African-American coach in major league baseball. Posnanski writes about that love and the one thing that O’Neil cherishes almost as much as baseball: jazz. This heartwarming and insightful journey is an endearing step back in time to the days when the crack of a bat and the smokey notes of a midnight jam session were the sounds that brought the most joy to a man’s heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*It's Not Easy Bein' Me: A Lifetime of No Respect but Plenty of Sex and Drugs *




  








An American comic icon tells the story of his second–act rise from obscurity to multimedia stardom.

"When I was a kid," writes Rodney Dangerfield, "I worked tough places in show business––places like Fonzo's Knuckle Room. Or Aldo's, formerly Vito's, formerly Nunzio's. That was a tough joint. I looked at the menu. They had broken leg of lamb." For once, one of America's most beloved comic icons isn't kidding. Dangerfield has seen every aspect of the entertainment industry: the rough–and–tumble nightclubs, the backstage gag–writing sessions, the drugs, the hookers, the lousy day jobs – and the red–carpet star treatment. As he traces his route from a poor childhood on Long Island to his enshrinement as a comedy legend, he takes readers on a roller–coaster ride through a life that has been alternately touching, sordid, funny, raunchy, and uplifting – equal parts "Little Orphan Annie" and "Caligula." And unlike most celebrity autobiographers, he seems to have no qualms about delivering the unfiltered whole story, warts and all.

Dangerfield's personal story is also a rollicking show business tale, full of marquee name–droppings (Adam Sandler, Sam Kinison, Jim Carrey, Johnny Carson, Jerry Seinfeld) and good stories about same. Defying the old saws about the fleeting nature of fame and the dearth of second acts in American life, Dangerfield transformed himself from a debt–ridden aluminium–siding salesman named Jack Roy to a multimedia superstar – and stayed an icon for decades. His catchphrase – "I get no respect" – has entered the lexicon, and he remains a visible cultural presence and perennial talk–show guest.

Dangerfield's hilarious and inspiring musings should thrill comedy fans and pop–culture watchers, and his second–act comeback will strike a chord with readers of all stripes. Maybe he'll even get some respect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Jet: The Story of a Pioneer (Pioneers of Aviation) *




  








The remarkable story of the early days of jet development as told by the ‘father of the jet engine’, Frank Whittle.

For aviation enthusiasts and readers of Ian Mackersey, Duncan Campbell-Smith and Graham Hoyland.

On the evening of 15th May 1941, a small group gathered at RAF Cranwell in Lincolnshire to watch as the Gloster-Whittle E.28/39 made its maiden flight — Britain’s first jet-engined aeroplane.

This book chronicles the story behind that historic event. Sir Frank Whittle, who eleven years earlier, at the age of 22, had applied for his patent for a turbo-jet engine, here sets on record his own pioneering work and that of the small company, Power Jets Ltd, which he helped to form in 1936 to develop the engine. The dreams of his youth were brought to fruition in an invention that not only revolutionised military aircraft but set Britain ahead of the world in civil aviation, bringing the inventor a knighthood at the age of 41.

Written in non-technical language and drawing upon his own comprehensive diaries and correspondence, Sir Frank Whittle describes his hard and often bitter struggle with engineering problems, with financial difficulties and with the frustrations arising out of official policy, which came at great personal cost and which eventually led to the downfall of Power Jets.

Jet: The Story of a Pioneer chronicles the pioneering work of Sir Frank Whittle and his determination to turn his idea into reality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/16/22.

Currently $3.

*Deep Venture: A Sailor's Story of Cold War Submarines *




  








A U.S. Navy submariner’s account of his adventurous life in service beneath the waves.

Beginning on a cattle ranch in Colorado, this memoir follows a young sailor on his voyage around the world. After enlisting in the U.S. Navy in 1960 and completing the Nuclear Power School program, Gary Penley embarks on a series of adventures-often at risk of his life-while serving on a submarine as a power plant operator.

During his seven years with the navy, Penley and his shipmates encounter several frightening situations. While on submerged patrol in the Mediterranean Sea, his submarine, the USS Hamilton, strikes a heavy object, which tears a large hole in the ballast tank and threatens to sink the submarine. Later, they ride out a ferocious storm in the Arctic Circle that nearly submerges the vessel. Another harrowing experience occurs when the sailors, while on a top-secret mission in the Mediterranean during the Six-Day War, are attacked by unknown enemy ships and barely escape unscathed.

Throughout his expeditions, Penley stops in such countries as Spain, Scotland, Italy, and Japan. In this captivating memoir, he recounts the coping skills necessary to live in a confined space for extended patrols while facing constant danger—often resulting in hilarious scenarios that only wild submarine sailors could conjure. He also provides a detailed description of the submarine and explains how the machines operate. Written in a candid tone, this memoir carries the reader along for the epic ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/17/22/.

Currently $2.

*Plague of the Undead (Deadlands Book 1)*




  








A Handful Of Survivors
For thirty years, they have avoided the outbreak of walking death that has consumed America's heartland. They have secured a small compound near the ruins of Little Rock, Arkansas. Isolated from the world. Immune to the horror. Blissfully unaware of what lies outside in the region known as the Dead Lands. Until now. . .

A New Generation Of Explorers
Led by a military vet who's seen better days, the inexperienced offspring of the original survivors form a small expedition to explore the wastelands around them. A biologist, an anthropologist, a cartographer, a salvage expert--all are hoping to build a new future from the rubble, which they call the "Dead Lands." Until all hell breaks loose. . .

A Land Of Death
The infected are still out there. Stalking. Feeding. Spreading like a virus. Wild animals roam the countryside, hunting prey. Small pockets of humanity hide in the shadows: some scared, some mad, all dangerous. This is the New World. If the explorers want it, they'll have to take it. Dead or alive. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*1,033 Reasons to Smile *




  








With all the impending doomsday predictions everyone is looking for a reason to smile these days. And why not? Smiling has been shown to relieve stress, boost the immune system, release endorphins, and even make us more attractive. It’s the natural drug. So put down the Xanax and pick up a copy of 1,033 Reasons to Smile. Whether it’s the sight of baby animals wrestling each other or watching pigeons fight over a Cheeto, there are more than enough funny, silly, and downright weird reasons to put a smile on your face inside this little book of joy, including:

• When the person in the next lane lets you ahead of them in heavy traffic
• When you finally get back into your own bed after being away from home
• You check the calendar on a Friday and realize that Monday is a holiday

We're all looking for a reason to smile these days. Here's 1,033 of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Charles Dickens: Compassion and Contradiction: With a Christmas Carol Introduction *




  








The celebrated works of Charles Dickens are read and loved around the globe. But who was the man behind the stories? And how did his turbulent personal life contribute to his literary genius?

Separated from his family at the age of twelve after his father was sent to a debtor’s prison, young Charles was sent to work in a boot factory, living a solitary existence in the streets of Victorian London. A sensitive child, he never recovered from the emotional wounds of his childhood and would later inject his experiences into his writing, become a lifelong advocate for the poor.

But despite his compassion for the downtrodden, Dickens was known by many around him to be a heartless and sometimes cruel man. Known for his poignant characterisations of children in his work, he had a strained relationship with his own family and had little sympathy towards his depressed wife.

As fascinating and complex a character as any of his own creations, the real Charles Dickens was a mass of contradictions. In this illuminating biography, Karen Kenyon vividly divulges and dissects the true nature of one of the most remarkable authors in the English language.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Eternal *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

#1 bestselling author Lisa Scottoline offers a sweeping and shattering epic of historical fiction fueled by shocking true events, the tale of a love triangle that unfolds in the heart of Rome...in the creeping shadow of fascism.

What war destroys, only love can heal.

Elisabetta, Marco, and Sandro grow up as the best of friends despite their differences. Elisabetta is a feisty beauty who dreams of becoming a novelist; Marco the brash and athletic son in a family of professional cyclists; and Sandro a Jewish mathematics prodigy, kind-hearted and thoughtful, the son of a lawyer and a doctor. Their friendship blossoms to love, with both Sandro and Marco hoping to win Elisabetta's heart. But in the autumn of 1937, all of that begins to change as Mussolini asserts his power, aligning Italy's Fascists with Hitler's Nazis and altering the very laws that govern Rome. In time, everything that the three hold dear--their families, their homes, and their connection to one another--is tested in ways they never could have imagined.

As anti-Semitism takes legal root and World War II erupts, the threesome realizes that Mussolini was only the beginning. The Nazis invade Rome, and with their occupation come new atrocities against the city's Jews, culminating in a final, horrific betrayal. Against this backdrop, the intertwined fates of Elisabetta, Marco, Sandro, and their families will be decided, in a heartbreaking story of both the best and the worst that the world has to offer.

Unfolding over decades, Eternal is a tale of loyalty and loss, family and food, love and war--all set in one of the world's most beautiful cities at its darkest moment. This moving novel will be forever etched in the hearts and minds of readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Battle for Christmas: A Cultural History of America's Most Cherished Holiday *




  








PULITZER PRIZE FINALIST • Drawing on a wealth of research, this "fascinating" book (The New York Times Book Review) charts the invention of our current Yuletide traditions, from St. Nicholas to the Christmas tree and, perhaps most radically, the practice of giving gifts to children. 

Anyone who laments the excesses of Christmas might consider the Puritans of colonial Massachusetts: they simply outlawed the holiday. The Puritans had their reasons, since Christmas was once an occasion for drunkenness and riot, when poor "wassailers extorted food and drink from the well-to-do. In this intriguing and innovative work of social history, Stephen Nissenbaum rediscovers Christmas's carnival origins and shows how it was transformed, during the nineteenth century, into a festival of domesticity and consumerism.

Bursting with detail, filled with subversive readings of such seasonal classics as "A Visit from St. Nicholas” and A Christmas Carol, The Battle for Christmas captures the glorious strangeness of the past even as it helps us better understand our present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Democracy in the Dark: The Seduction of Government Secrecy*




  








“A timely and provocative book exploring the origins of the national security state and the urgent challenge of reining it in” (The Washington Post).

From Dick Cheney’s man-sized safe to the National Security Agency’s massive intelligence gathering, secrecy has too often captured the American government’s modus operandi better than the ideals of the Constitution. In this important book, Frederick A.O. Schwarz Jr., who was chief counsel to the US Church Committee on Intelligence—which uncovered the FBI’s effort to push Martin Luther King Jr. to commit suicide; the CIA’s enlistment of the Mafia to try to kill Fidel Castro; and the NSA’s thirty-year program to get copies of all telegrams leaving the United States—uses examples ranging from the dropping of the first atomic bomb and the Cuban Missile Crisis to Iran–Contra and 9/11 to illuminate this central question: How much secrecy does good governance require? Schwarz argues that while some control of information is necessary, governments tend to fall prey to a culture of secrecy that is ultimately not just hazardous to democracy but antithetical to it. This history provides the essential context to recent cases from Chelsea Manning to Edward Snowden.

Democracy in the Dark is a natural companion to Schwarz’s Unchecked and Unbalanced, cowritten with Aziz Huq, which plumbed the power of the executive branch—a power that often depends on and derives from the use of secrecy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Two Parts Sugar, One Part Murder: A Delicious and Charming Cozy Mystery (A Baker Street Mystery Book 1) *




  








In a brand-new culinary cozy series with a fresh edge and a delightful small-town setting, the acclaimed author introduces Maddy Montgomery, a social media expert who’s #StartingOver in small town Michigan after inheriting her great-aunt’s bakery…and a 200-pound English Mastiff named Baby.

A CrimeReads Most Anticipated Book Of 2022

When Maddy Montgomery’s groom is a no-show to their livestream wedding, it’s a disaster that no amount of filtering can fix. But a surprise inheritance offers a chance to regroup and rebrand—as long as Maddy is willing to live in her late, great-aunt Octavia’s house in New Bison, Michigan, for a year, running her bakery and caring for a 250-pound English mastiff named Baby.

Maddy doesn’t bake, and her Louboutins aren’t made for walking giant dogs around Lake Michigan, but the locals are friendly and the scenery is beautiful. With help from her aunt’s loyal friends, aka the Baker Street Irregulars, Maddy feels ready to tackle any challenge, including Octavia’s award-winning cake recipes. That is, until New Bison’s mayor is fatally stabbed, and Maddy’s fingerprints are found on the knife . . .

Something strange is going on in New Bison. It seems Aunt Octavia had her suspicions, too. But Maddy’s going to need a whole lot more than a trending hashtag to save her reputation—and her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death Sentence: The Inside Story of the John List Murders *




  








The true account of the man who murdered his family in their New Jersey mansion—and eluded a nationwide manhunt for eighteen years.

Until 1971, life was good for mild-mannered accountant John List. He was vice president of a Jersey City bank and had moved his mother, wife, and three teenage children into a nineteen-room home in Westfield, New Jersey. But all that changed when he lost his job. Raised by his Lutheran father to believe success meant being a good provider, List saw himself as an utter failure. Straining under financial burdens, the stress of hiding his unemployment, as well as the fear that the free-spirited 1970s would corrupt the souls of his children, List came to a shattering conclusion.

“It was my belief that if you kill yourself, you won’t go to heaven,” List told Connie Chung in a television interview. “So eventually I got to the point where I felt that I could kill them. Hopefully they would go to heaven, and then maybe I would have a chance to later confess my sins to God and get forgiveness.”

List methodically shot his entire family in their home, managing to conceal the deaths for weeks with a carefully orchestrated plan of deception. Then he vanished and started over as Robert P. Clark. Chronicling List’s life before and after the grisly crime, Death Sentence exposes the truth about the accountant-turned-killer, including his revealing letter to his pastor, his years as a fugitive with a new name—and a new wife—his eventual arrest, and the details of his high-profile trial.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Wrong Victim: A Novel (A Quinn & Costa Thriller Book 3)*




  








From New York Times bestsellingauthor Allison Brennan comes a gripping new thriller.

A lethal attack with no clear motive…and a killer dead-set on keeping the truth buried.

A bomb explodes on a sunset charter cruise out of Friday Harbor at the height of tourist season and kills everyone on board. Now this fishing and boating community is in shock and asking who would commit such a heinous crime—the largest act of mass murder in the history of the San Juan Islands.

Was the explosion an act of domestic terrorism, or was one of the dead the primary target? That is the first question Special Agent Matt Costa, Detective Kara Quinn and the rest of the FBI team need to answer, but they have few clues and no witnesses.

Accused of putting profits before people after leaking fuel endangered an environmentally sensitive preserve, the West End Charter company may itself have been the target. As Matt and his team get closer to answers, they find one of their own caught in the crosshairs of a determined killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Advance to Contact: 1980 (Soviet Endgame Book 1) *




  








The Cold War threatens to go hot…

…when American hostages are taken in Iran.

Where will this conflict lead?

The Soviets invade Afghanistan, and the governments of Jimmy Carter and Leonid Brezhnev jockey for position on the international stage. CIA operative Fred Poole races against the clock to decode the pieces of a Soviet puzzle that could lead to war.

Will he be too late?

US Marines and Soviet paratroopers advance to contact with the enemy on battlefields across the globe, from the jungles of Central America to the deserts of the Middle East.

Can Poole and his ragtag team untangle the Soviet plans?

Or will skirmishes turn into a global nightmare?

You’ll love this gripping opener of the Soviet Endgame alternate history series because the history you remember takes a turn you never expected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Invention of Sicily: A Mediterranean History*




  








Whether you’re vacationing in Italy or simply an armchair traveler, this guide to the Mediterranean island of Sicily is a dazzling introduction to the region’s rich 3,000-year history and culture.

A rich and fascinating cultural history of the Mediterranean’s enigmatic heart Sicily is at the crossroads of the Mediterranean, and for over 2000 years has been the gateway between Europe, Africa and the East. It has long been seen as the frontier between Western Civilization and the rest, but never definitively part of either. Despite being conquered by empires—Romans, Byzantines, Arabs, Normans, Hapsburg Spain—it remains uniquely apart. The island’s story maps a mosaic that mixes the story of myth and wars, maritime empires and reckless crusades, and a people who refuse to be ruled.

In this riveting, rich history Jamie Mackay peels away the layers of this most mysterious of islands. This story finds its origins in ancient myth but has been reinventing itself across centuries: in conquest and resistance. Inseparable from these political and social developments are the artefacts of the nation’s cultural patrimony—ancient amphitheaters, Arab gardens, Baroque Cathedrals, as well as great literature such as Giuseppe di Lampedusa’s masterpiece The Leopard, and the novels and plays of Luigi Pirandello. In its modern era, Sicily has been the site of revolution, Cosa Nostra and, in the twenty-first century, the epicenter of the refugee crisis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pacific Breakthrough *




  








The fate of the world rested on their shoulders.

It’s April 1944, half a dozen B-29 Superfortress planes have just landed in China to join the new US 20th Air Force, and the war in the Pacific is about to turn.

The plan is to begin the first systematic bombing of Japan, but the path between here and there is littered with Japanese fighter planes and anti-aircraft guns, and such a mission is surely suicide.

The solution? Take the islands of Saipan, Tinian and Guam from the Japanese and use them as US force bases instead. No mean feat. Especially when the enemy forces are determined not to give up without a fight. But with the faith of Admiral Nimitz, time running out and no other options, everything rested on perfect planning and bravery and resilience of those involved…

In Cortesi’s trademark style, Pacific Breakthrough tells the true story of ‘Operation Forager’ through clever novelisation. This World War II US offensive mission to take essential islands in the Pacific Ocean would call for nearly 1000 navy bombers and fighters as well as over 60 destroyers, 21 cruisers and 6 battleships, with 50,000 troops and another 50,000 support troops required just for the Saipan stage of the mission alone. Operation Forager would mean the largest journey for an invasion fleet in the entire history of amphibious warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/17/22.

Currently $2.

*Normandy 1944: The Battle of the Hedgerows: Photographs From Wartime Archives (Images of War)*




  







Just as the Anglo-Canadian forces in the east found it difficult to advance beyond Caen after D-Day, so the US First Army laboured to advance through the Norman bocage country in the west. The lethal struggle that developed there was a defining episode in the Normandy campaign, and this photographic history is a vivid introduction to it.

Through a selection of over 150 carefully chosen and meticulously captioned wartime photographs Simon Forty traces the course of the battle and gives the reader a graphic impression of the conditions, the terrain and the experience of the troops.

The Germans mounted a tenacious defence. They fought from prepared positions in the high hedgerows. Each cramped field and narrow lane became a killing ground. But the Americans adapted their tactics and brought in special equipment including bulldozers and tanks with hedgerow cutters to force their way through.

The losses were appalling as the Germans used snipers, mines, machineguns and artillery to great effect. Inexorably, however, and with enormous bravery, First Army solved their tactical problems, inflicted heavy casualties on the defenders and ground their way to Saint-L.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/18/22.

Currently $3.

*New Dawn (The Wandering Engineer Book 1) *




  








It is always darkest before the dawn. For 713 years the scattered survivors of the Xeno-Federation war have known this. Sol and the core star systems are gone.

The scattered survivors on far flung worlds and space colonies must try to survive a universe gone mad. They have spent that time scratching an existence out of whatever they could. Those trapped aboard surviving space colonies waited until the parts failed and life support was snuffed out.

But a free trader with an all female crew are about to change things. Fleeing a pirate they will stumble across a relic from their distant past. When that lifepod opened they will begin the journey back into the light of a New Dawn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Fool's Gold (The Wandering Engineer Book 2) *




  








Fresh from his adventures with the crew of the Io11, Fleet Admiral Irons, aka the Wandering Engineer has a new challenge ahead of him. The Pyrax system is ripe for change. But first he has to get Anvil sorted out before he can really roll up his sleeves and get started. One thing after another happens though, Pirates, politics, ego driven scientists, and change. Lots of change, mostly for the better. He'll find out if Pyrax is his golden opportunity to restart civilization or is it...
Fool's Gold


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Heart Goes Last: A Novel *




  








From the bestselling author of The Handmaid's Tale and The Testaments—in the gated community of Consilience, residents who sign a contract will get a job and a lovely house for six months of the year...if they serve as inmates in the Positron prison system for the alternate months.

“Captivating...thrilling.” —The New York Times Book Review

Stan and Charmaine, a young urban couple, have been hit by job loss and bankruptcy in the midst of nationwide economic collapse. Forced to live in their third-hand Honda, where they are vulnerable to roving gangs, they think the gated community of Consilience may be the answer to their prayers. At first, this seems worth it: they will have a roof over their heads and food on the table. But when a series of troubling events unfolds, Positron begins to look less like a prayer answered and more like a chilling prophecy fulfilled.

The Heart Goes Last is a vivid, urgent vision of development and decay, freedom and surveillance, struggle and hope—and the timeless workings of the human heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Devil You Know: Until you Don't (The Providence Series Book 1)*




  








Aliens are stealing human souls to reincarnate them as slaves in another dimension
How do I know?
…I’m one of them.

My people have perpetuated this atrocity unchecked for thousands of years.
And you know what the worst is? We’re helped by humans with authority.
People you look up to. And more importantly; people you believe.

You are promised paradise, you get hell.

My narcissistic father is central to this scam.
Well, I’ve had enough.
It must stop.
My friends and I are going to bring him down. Him and all the others.

…If my violent, pain-in-the ass, human partner doesn’t kill me first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Prospero's Mirror *




  








'What is read cannot be unread.'

Oxford, 1935.
An exhausted nation is recovering from one Great War...and girding itself for the next one. MR James, Britain's greatest writer of ghost stories, is summoned by the Warden of Old College to examine an ancient stone mirror. But he soon finds himself drawn into a dark maze of secrets, including one from his own guilty past.

Oxford 1665.
At a time when established orthodoxies are being challenged by the new science, Warden Woodward of Old College acquired the same mirror. He soon suspects conspiracy and witchcraft in a city besieged by plague. Assailed by devastating visitors, caught between fears of an ancient curse and the World Wars of the future, two men from different centuries are forced to delve into a dreadful secret and confront their own demons. But is self-reflection the most dangerous thing of all?

Prospero's Mirror is a brilliantly imaginative novel that brings MR James, the master of the horror story, vividly to life in a story as dark and gripping as any of his own creations. It includes free stories by MR James and Edgar Allen Poe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*You Don't Know Us ******* and Other Essays *




  








A MOST ANTICIPATED BOOK FROM: Oprah Daily, Business Insider, Marie Claire, The Seattle Times, Lit Hub, Bustle, and New York Magazine’s Vulture

Introduction by New York Times bestselling author Henry Louis Gates Jr. 

Spanning more than 35 years of work, the first comprehensive collection of essays, criticism, and articles by the legendary author of the Harlem Renaissance, Zora Neale Hurston, showcasing the evolution of her distinctive style as an archivist and author.

“One of the greatest writers of our time.”—Toni Morrison

You Don’t Know Us ******* is the quintessential gathering of provocative essays from one of the world’s most celebrated writers, Zora Neale Hurston. Spanning more than three decades and penned during the backdrop of the birth of the Harlem Renaissance, Montgomery bus boycott, desegregation of the military, and school integration, Hurston’s writing articulates the beauty and authenticity of Black life as only she could. Collectively, these essays showcase the roles enslavement and Jim Crow have played in intensifying Black people’s inner lives and culture rather than destroying it. She argues that in the process of surviving, Black people re-interpreted every aspect of American culture—"modif[ying] the language, mode of food preparation, practice of medicine, and most certainly religion.”White supremacy prevents the world from seeing or completely recognizing Black people in their full humanity and Hurston made it her job to lift the veil and reveal the heart and soul of the race. These pages reflect Hurston as the controversial figure she was—someone who stated that feminism is a mirage and that the integration of schools did not necessarily improve the education of Black students. Also covered is the sensational trial of Ruby McCollum, a wealthy Black woman convicted in 1952 for killing her lover, a white doctor.

Demonstrating the breadth of this revered and influential writer’s work, You Don’t Know Us ******* and Other Essays is an invaluable chronicle of a writer’s development and a window into her world and mind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Gambler: How Penniless Dropout Kirk Kerkorian Became the Greatest Deal Maker in Capitalist History*




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER

“Offers an entertaining look at Kerkorian’s outsize life… an interesting portrait of a billionaire.” – Wall Street Journal

The rags-to-riches story of one of America’s wealthiest and least-known financial giants, self-made billionaire Kirk Kerkorian—the daring aviator, movie mogul, risk-taker, and business tycoon who transformed Las Vegas and Hollywood to become one of the leading financiers in American business.

Kerkorian combined the courage of a World War II pilot, the fortitude of a scrappy boxer, the cunning of an inscrutable poker player and an unmatched genius for making deals. He never put his name on a building, but when he died he owned almost every major hotel and casino in Las Vegas. He envisioned and fostered a new industry —the leisure business. Three times he built the biggest resort hotel in the world. Three times he bought and sold the fabled MGM Studios, forever changing the way Hollywood does business.

His early life began as far as possible from a place on the Forbes List of Billionaires when he and his Armenian immigrant family lost their farm to foreclosure. He was four. They arrived in Los Angeles penniless and moved often, staying one step ahead of more evictions. Young Kirk learned English on the streets of L.A., made pennies hawking newspapers and dropped out after eighth grade. How he went on to become one of the richest and most generous men in America—his net worth as much as $20 billion—is a story largely unknown to the world. That’s because what Kerkorian valued most was his privacy. His very private life turned to tabloid fodder late in life when a former professional tennis player falsely claimed that the eighty-five-year-old billionaire fathered her child.

In this engrossing biography, investigative reporter William C. Rempel digs deep into Kerkorian’s long-guarded history to introduce a man of contradictions—a poorly educated genius for deal-making, an extraordinarily shy man who made the boldest of business ventures, a careful and calculating investor who was willing to bet everything on a single roll of the dice.

Unlike others of his status and importance, Kerkorian made few public appearances and strenuously avoided personal publicity. His friends and associates, however, were some of the biggest names in business, entertainment, and sports—among them Howard Hughes, Ted Turner, Steve Wynn, Michael Milken, Cary Grant, Frank Sinatra, Barbra Streisand, Elvis Presley, Mike Tyson, and Andre Agassi.

When he died in 2015 two years shy of the century mark, Kerkorian had outlived many of his closest friends and associates. Now, Rempel meticulously pieces together revealing fragments of Kerkorian’s life, collected from diverse sources—war records, business archives, court documents, news clippings and the recollections and recorded memories of longtime pals and relatives. In The Gambler, Rempel illuminates this unknown, self-made man and his inspiring legacy as never before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*South to America: A Journey Below the Mason-Dixon to Understand the Soul of a Nation *




  








WINNER OF THE 2022 NATIONAL BOOK AWARD FOR NONFICTION

INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“An elegant meditation on the complexities of the American South—and thus of America—by an esteemed daughter of the South and one of the great intellectuals of our time. An inspiration.” —Isabel Wilkerson

An essential, surprising journey through the history, rituals, and landscapes of the American South—and a revelatory argument for why you must understand the South in order to understand America

We all think we know the South. Even those who have never lived there can rattle off a list of signifiers: the Civil War, Gone with the Wind, the Ku Klux Klan, plantations, football, Jim Crow, slavery. But the idiosyncrasies, dispositions, and habits of the region are stranger and more complex than much of the country tends to acknowledge. In South to America, Imani Perry shows that the meaning of American is inextricably linked with the South, and that our understanding of its history and culture is the key to understanding the nation as a whole.

This is the story of a Black woman and native Alabaman returning to the region she has always called home and considering it with fresh eyes. Her journey is full of detours, deep dives, and surprising encounters with places and people. She renders Southerners from all walks of life with sensitivity and honesty, sharing her thoughts about a troubling history and the ritual humiliations and joys that characterize so much of Southern life.

Weaving together stories of immigrant communities, contemporary artists, exploitative opportunists, enslaved peoples, unsung heroes, her own ancestors, and her lived experiences, Imani Perry crafts a tapestry unlike any other. With uncommon insight and breathtaking clarity, South to America offers an assertion that if we want to build a more humane future for the United States, we must center our concern below the Mason-Dixon Line. 

A Recommended Read from: The New Yorker • The New York Times • TIME • Oprah Daily • USA Today • Vulture • Essence • Esquire • W Magazine • Atlanta Journal-Constitution • PopSugar • Book Riot • Chicago Review of Books • Electric Literature • Lit Hub


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*SAVED: One Trauma Surgeon's True Accounts of the Miracles in His Life *




  








*Craig Thayer’s destiny was mapped before he was even born. Saved is the story of a man who learned to see the sum of his parts and follow them like stepping stones throughout a miraculous life. Being put up for adoption at birth and finding his family at nine months was just the start of his unorthodox journey.*

Over the years, the adversity kept finding him…

Craig battled a reading disorder that went undiagnosed until he was fifty-five years old. Despite that and numerous other challenges, the calling in his heart to become a surgeon grew louder and louder. It didn’t quiet when he suffered a twisted intestine, witnessed his adopted mother’s alcohol problem, grieved her death when he was just eighteen, healed from a skull fracture in college, agonized over his adopted father’s fight for his life, and struggled to find his self-esteem. The miracles that touched his life were his saving grace and shined a light on his purpose.

The miracle of his apartment catching fire and the items left intact reflected the undeniable presence of one of his guardian spirits.

The miracles on his mission trips to Haiti and Honduras taught him more about Heaven on Earth than anything he had ever experienced.

The miracle of finding his natural family snapped a missing puzzle piece into place—fulfilling a lifelong longing.

Even the lists of pranks he pulled in college reminded him of the miracles of the bonds of laughter.

Craig’s intent in sharing his story is to give you hope, inspiration, a sense of belonging, and empathy and show you how similar a surgeon’s life is to yours. We are all more alike than we know.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*High Spirits (A Haunted Haven Mystery Book 2) *




  








Set during the Christmas season, the latest novel in this exciting new supernatural cozy series from the author of the Witch City Mysteries features a New Englander transplanted to a Florida town along the scenic Gulf of Mexico when she inherits a charming, century-old—and very haunted—inn from a mysterious benefactor. Fans of Amanda Flower and Heather Blake will delight in murder, ghosts, and the heroine’s golden retriever, Finn.

Christmas lights on palm trees and Santa hats on plastic pink flamingoes are far from the snowy landscape Maureen and her beloved golden retriever, Finn, are used to. But Maureen is determined to make this a holiday to remember—which means finding a way to promote Haven House on a shoestring. Fortunately, Haven’s vintage movie theater, the Paramount, has come up with a great “Twelve Days of Christmas” idea. They’ll feature an impressive list of the best classic Christmas movies ever made—shown by one-time movie actor-turned-projectionist Decklin Monroe . . .

But nobody bothered to tell Maureen that the Paramount is haunted by the ghost of a man who was murdered a few years back. Haven’s top cop Frank Hubbard doesn’t believe in ghosts but, believing that Decklin Monroe was somehow involved, he wants a reluctant Maureen’s help.

That plan is derailed when, on the first day of the festival, a fresh murder victim is found at the theater. Now Maureen has to defend her staff and guests, while trying to keep her high-spirited resident ghosts out of the picture—before they have company for the holidays . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Maxwell's Inspection (Mad Max Book 9) *




  








School can be murder…

There comes a time in every teacher's life when he must face his nemesis - the four-yearly Ofsted inspection. The team arrives at Leighford High one glorious summer and proceeds to stick its collective nose into various classrooms, including that of Head of Sixth Form, Peter Maxwell.

Just when the atmosphere at the High School has become decidedly fraught, one of the inspectors is found stabbed to death and the shadow of suspicion falls upon Headteacher, James Diamond. Aided by his inside informant, DS Jacquie Carpenter, Maxwell sets out to prove that his colleague is innocent.

And the only way to do it is to take on the inspectors one by one...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Her Bleeding Heart: An absolutely gripping and addictive serial killer thriller (Detectives Kane and Alton Book 16) *




  








Rain soaks her clothes as she runs from the large, isolated family home and hides behind the beaten-up pickup truck parked out front. Miles from safety, her heart thuds as footsteps draw closer. He’s found her…

The rain has been falling for weeks when Black Rock Falls Sheriff, Jenna Alton, receives a panicked phone call from a local forest ranger. The lifeless body of a woman has washed up on the banks of a swollen river.

Rushing to the scene, Jenna and her deputy, David Kane, find the young girl laying face up in the dirt, her long brown hair spilling out around her, her perfect pale skin showing no signs of struggle. Leaning in for a closer look, she finds a jack of hearts playing card tucked into the girl’s underwear. This was no accident—someone killed this innocent soul, and left a twisted calling card…

Days later, another young woman is found slumped in the back of car at a local truck stop on the outskirts of town, angry red marks around her neck. Jenna’s head spins when she finds a second playing card in her clothing. Is this killer escalating? And does he have a next victim already in his sights?

As a landslide shuts the town off from the outside world, Jenna and her team battle raging storms in their search for answers. Jenna is convinced the playing cards link these victims to a twisted serial killer the FBI have been hunting for over a decade. If she’s right, she’s chasing America’s most dangerous and elusive killer. Can she catch him before Black Rock Falls loses another innocent young life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Sentinel: A Jack Reacher Novel*




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • THE BLOCKBUSTER JACK REACHER SERIES THAT INSPIRED TWO MAJOR MOTION PICTURES AND THE STREAMING SERIES REACHER

Jack Reacher is back! The “utterly addictive” (The New York Times) series continues as acclaimed author Lee Child teams up with his brother, Andrew Child, fellow thriller writer extraordinaire.

“One of the many great things about Jack Reacher is that he’s larger than life while remaining relatable and believable. The Sentinel shows that two Childs are even better than one.”—James Patterson

As always, Reacher has no particular place to go, and all the time in the world to get there. One morning he ends up in a town near Pleasantville, Tennessee.

But there’s nothing pleasant about the place.

In broad daylight Reacher spots a hapless soul walking into an ambush. “It was four against one” . . . so Reacher intervenes, with his own trademark brand of conflict resolution.

The man he saves is Rusty Rutherford, an unassuming IT manager, recently fired after a cyberattack locked up the town’s data, records, information . . . and secrets. Rutherford wants to stay put, look innocent, and clear his name.

Reacher is intrigued. There’s more to the story. The bad guys who jumped Rutherford are part of something serious and deadly, involving a conspiracy, a cover-up, and murder—all centered on a mousy little guy in a coffee-stained shirt who has no idea what he’s up against.

Rule one: if you don’t know the trouble you’re in, keep Reacher by your side.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Devil's Claw: A Jennifer Dorey Mystery*




  








Fans of Ann Cleeves and Elly Griffiths will enjoy this atmospheric British mystery debut—“a perfect novel for a cold night in a dark winter” (Foreword Reviews).

The hunt for a serial killer on the Channel Island of Guernsey leads investigators down a trail of local myths and long-kept secrets rooted in the insular community’s dark past . . .

Finding a drowned woman’s body on the beach is the last thing journalist Jennifer Dorey’s fragile psyche needs. She left London for her island home of Guernsey, England, in the aftermath of a traumatic incident that shook her to her core. Now, as a local newspaper reporter, it’s Jennifer’s job to prove the woman’s death...but she uncovers something far bigger and more sinister than she ever could have imagined.

Jennifer enlists the help of DCI Michael Gilbert to investigate a pattern of similar deaths over the last fifty years. Though he’s looking forward to a comfortable—and imminent—retirement, Gilbert joins the journalist on a dark trail of island myths and folklore that leads to the door of a Nazi soldier’s illegitimate son. But as Jennifer gets closer to learning the killer’s identity—and his painstaking plans for mayhem—she falls ever deeper into his grasp.

Sinister deeds unravel in the darkness in The Devil’s Claw, Lara Dearman’s exhilarating debut novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Trust Your Eyes *




  








#1 international bestselling author Linwood Barclay’s novels have been praised as “compelling” (The Associated Press), “gripping” (The Wall Street Journal), and “fast-paced” (The Washington Post).

Now, Barclay returns with a thrilling story in which two brothers suddenly find themselves pulled into a frightening vortex of power and murder…

Thomas Kilbride is a map-obsessed schizophrenic so affected that he rarely leaves the self-imposed bastion of his bedroom. But with a computer program called Whirl360.com, he travels the world while never so much as stepping out the door. He pores over and memorizes the streets of the world. He examines every address, as well as the people who are frozen in time on his computer screen.

Then he sees something that anyone else might have stumbled upon—but has not—in a street view of downtown New York City: an image in a window. An image that looks like a woman being murdered.

Thomas’s brother, Ray, takes care of him, cooking for him, dealing with the outside world on his behalf, and listening to his intricate and increasingly paranoid theories. When Thomas tells Ray what he has seen, Ray humors him with a half-hearted investigation. But Ray soon realizes he and his brother have stumbled onto a deadly conspiracy.

And now they are in the crosshairs…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Canon: A Whirligig Tour of the Beautiful Basics of Science *




  








The New York Times bestseller that makes scientific subjects both understandable and fun: “Every sentence sparkles with wit and charm.” —Richard Dawkins

From the Pulitzer Prize–winning New York Times science journalist and bestselling author of Woman, this is a playful, passionate guide to the science all around us (and inside us)—from physics to chemistry, biology, geology, astronomy, and more.

Drawing on conversations with hundreds of the world’s top scientists, Natalie Angier creates a thoroughly entertaining guide to scientific literacy. For those who want a fuller understanding of some of the great issues of our time, The Canon offers insights on stem cells, bird flu, evolution, and global warming. For students—or parents whose kids ask a lot of questions about how the world works—it brings to life such topics as how the earth was formed, or what electricity is. Also included are clear, fascinating explanations of how to think scientifically and grasp the tricky subject of probability.

The Canon is a joyride through the major scientific disciplines that reignites our childhood delight and sense of wonder—and along the way, tells us what is actually happening when our ice cream melts or our coffee gets cold, what our liver cells do when we eat a caramel, why the horse is an example of evolution at work, and how we’re all really made of stardust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In Nelson's Wake: The Navy and the Napoleonic Wars *




  








Battles, blockades, convoys, raids: An “impressive” account of how the indefatigable British Royal Navy ensured Napoleon’s ultimate defeat (International Journal of Military History).

Horatio Nelson’s celebrated victory over the French at the Battle of Trafalgar in 1805 presented Britain with an unprecedented command of the seas. Yet the Royal Navy’s role in the struggle against Napoleonic France was far from over. This groundbreaking book asserts that, contrary to the accepted notion that the Battle of Trafalgar essentially completed the Navy’s task, the war at sea actually intensified over the next decade, ceasing only with Napoleon’s final surrender.

In this dramatic account of naval contributions between 1803 and 1815, James Davey offers original and exciting insights into the Napoleonic wars and Britain’s maritime history. Encompassing Trafalgar, the Peninsular War, the War of 1812, the final campaign against Napoleon, and many lesser known but likewise crucial moments, the book sheds light on the experiences of individuals high and low, from admiral and captain to sailor and cabin boy. The cast of characters also includes others from across Britain—dockyard workers, politicians, civilians—who made fundamental contributions to the war effort, and in so doing, both saved the nation and shaped Britain’s history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A World Without Jews: The Nazi Imagination from Persecution to Genocide *




  








A groundbreaking reexamination of the Holocaust and of how Germans understood their genocidal project

Why exactly did the Nazis burn the Hebrew Bible everywhere in Germany on November 9, 1938? The perplexing event has not been adequately accounted for by historians in their large-scale assessments of how and why the Holocaust occurred. In this gripping new analysis, Alon Confino draws on an array of archives across three continents to propose a penetrating new assessment of one of the central moral problems of the twentieth century. To a surprising extent, Confino demonstrates, the mass murder of Jews during the war years was powerfully anticipated in the culture of the prewar years.

The author shifts his focus away from the debates over what the Germans did or did not know about the Holocaust and explores instead how Germans came to conceive of the idea of a Germany without Jews. He traces the stories the Nazis told themselves—where they came from and where they were heading—and how those stories led to the conclusion that Jews must be eradicated in order for the new Nazi civilization to arise. The creation of this new empire required that Jews and Judaism be erased from Christian history, and this was the inspiration—and justification—for Kristallnacht. As Germans imagined a future world without Jews, persecution and extermination became imaginable, and even justifiable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Reich Intruders: RAF Light Bomber Raids in World War II *




  








“One of Britain’s best-known aviation historians . . . provide a moving and exciting account of the light bombers raids by No. 2 Group.”—Firetrench

This is the story of 2 Group RAF during World War II. Much of it is told by the men who flew the Blenheim, Boston, Mitchell and Mosquito aircraft that carried out many daring daylight and night-time raids on vitally important targets in Nazi occupied Europe and Germany.

These were not the famous thousand bomber raids that hit the wartime headlines, but low-level, fast-moving surprise raids flown by small formations of fleet-footed and skillfully piloted twin-engine light bombers. Their targets were usually difficult to locate and heavily defended because of their strategic importance to the Nazis. 2 Group also played a vital part in the invasion of Europe both before and after D-Day. Often they would fly at wave-top height across the English Channel or North Sea to avoid detection and then hedge-hop deep into enemy territory to deliver their precision attack. Enemy fighters and anti-aircraft fire were a constant risk. This is a remarkable story of skill and bravery by a little-known branch of the RAF.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Magnificent Disaster: The Failure of Market Garden, The Arnhem Operation, September 1944*




  








“Reveals much of what history has tended to gloss over . . . should be a must read for all who have an interest in this operation” (Airborne Quarterly).

After Normandy, the most spectacular Allied offensive of World War II was Operation Market Garden, which planned to join three divisions of paratroopers dropped behind German lines with massive armored columns breaking through the front. The object was to seize a crossing over the Rhine to outflank the heartland of the Third Reich and force a quick end to the war.

The operation utterly failed, of course, as the 1st British Airborne was practically wiped out, the American 82nd and 101st Airborne Divisions became tied down in vicious combat for months, and the vaunted armored columns were foiled at every turn by improvisational German defenses. Some have called the battle “Hitler’s last victory.”

In this work, many years in the making, David Bennett puts forward a balanced and comprehensive account of the British, American, Polish, Canadian, and German actions, as well as the strategic background of the operation, in a way not yet done. He shows, for example, that rather than a bridgehead over the Rhine, Montgomery’s ultimate aim was to flank the Ruhr industrial area from the north. The book also deals as never before with the key role of all three Corps of British Second Army, not just Brian Horrocks’ central XXX Corps. For the first time, we learn the dramatic untold story of how a single company of Canadian engineers achieved the evacuation of 1st Airborne’s survivors back across the Rhine when all other efforts had failed. Also revealed is the scandal of how Polish Gen. Sosabowski was treated by the British military authorities, and how the operation would have failed at the outset but for the brilliant soldiery of the two American airborne divisions.

Respectfully nodding to A Bridge Too Far and other excellent works on Market Garden, the author has interviewed survivors, walked the ground, and performed prodigious archival research to increase our understanding of the battle, from the actions of the lowliest soldier to the highest commander, Allied and German.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Mastermind of Dunkirk and D-Day: The Vision of Admiral Sir Bertram Ramsay *




  








This detailed biography brings to life one of the greatest military heroes of WWII—and demonstrates why his contributions were crucial to Allied victory.

At the outbreak of the Second World War, Admiral Sir Bertram Ramsay masterminded the evacuation of some 330,000 members of the British Expeditionary Force from Dunkirk. He went on to play a crucial role in the invasion of Sicily and the planning and execution of the D-Day invasion, where he commanded the 7,000 ships that delivered Allied forces to the beaches of Normandy. All this from a man who had retired in 1938—only to be persuaded back to the service by Winston Churchill himself.

In 1944, Ramsay was promoted to Admiral and appointed Naval Commander-in-Chief for the D-Day naval expeditionary force. A year later, he died in a mysterious air crash. Though Ramsay’s legacy has been remembered by the Royal Navy, his key role in the Allied victory has been widely forgotten. Now biographer Brian Izzard corrects this oversight, arguing that without Ramsay the outcome of both Dunkirk and D-Day—and perhaps the entire war—could have been very different.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/18/22.

Currently $4.

*Dünkirchen 1940: The German View of Dunkirk *




  








Using revelatory new material on an event which changed the tide of World War II, Robert Kershaw's ground-breaking history explores the Battle of Dunkirk from the German perspective.

'Kershaw's book is a welcome rebalancing; a thoughtful, well-researched and well-written contribution to a narrative that has long been too one-sided and too mired in national mythology.' - Roger Moorhouse, The Times

The British evacuation from the beaches of the small French port town of Dunkirk is one of the iconic moments of military history. The battle has captured the popular imagination through LIFE magazine photo spreads, the fiction of Ian McEwan and, of course, Christopher Nolan's hugely successful Hollywood blockbuster. But what is the German view of this stunning Allied escape? Drawing on German interviews, diaries and unit post-action reports, Robert Kershaw creates a page-turning history of a battle that we thought we knew.

Dünkirchen 1940 is the first major history on what went wrong for the Germans at Dunkirk. As supreme military commander, Hitler had seemingly achieved a miracle after the swift capitulation of Holland and Belgium, but with just seven kilometres before the panzers captured Dunkirk – the only port through which the trapped British Expeditionary force might escape – they came to a shuddering stop. Hitler had lost control of his stunning advance. Only a detailed interpretation of the German perspective – historically lacking to date – can provide answers as to why.

Drawing on his own military experience, his German language skills and his historian's eye for detail, Robert Kershaw creates a new history of this familiar battle. With a fresh angle on this famous conflict, Dünkirchen 1940 delves into the under-evaluated major German miscalculation both strategically and tactically that arguably cost Hitler the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/19/22.

Currently $2.

*Cradle (Arthur C. Clarke Collection)*




  








A journalist hunting military secrets uncovers an alien presence off the Florida Keys in this novel by the award-winning author of 2001: A Space Odyssey.

In 1994, an experimental navy missile mysteriously disappears off the coast of Florida during testing. While investigating the link between the disappearance and some unusual whale sightings, journalist Carol Dawson finds much more: a strange golden trident that may be worth millions . . . and may not be of earthly origin.

While Dawson and treasure hunter Nick Williams try to make sense of their discovery, they must also outwit thieves and criminals to keep it safe. But the trident leads them to another, more unsettling discovery. Deep underwater, Dawson and Williams encounter the highly advanced beings that placed the trident where it is. And their plans for it could change the face of humanity forever.

In Cradle, the Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author Arthur C. Clarke, widely considered one of the most important figures in science fiction literature, teams up with author Gentry Lee to deliver another thrilling tale of alien contact and human conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Glide Path (Arthur C. Clarke Collection) *




  








A gripping novel of human ingenuity during World War II, based on the visionary author’s own wartime experiences as a radar control operator.

One of the most influential science fiction writers of the twentieth century, Arthur C. Clarke has consistently anticipated the actual achievements of science and technology. In Glide Path, he turns back the clock to tell a thrilling story about the groundbreaking exploration of radar during WWII. Clarke’s only non–science fiction novel shines with the same qualities that made his award-winning space adventures timeless classics: topnotch suspense, fascinating science, and memorable characters.

A hidden gem in Clarke’s impressive body of work, Glide Path is an enthralling read for both science fiction fans and history aficionados.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Ghost from the Grand Banks (Arthur C. Clarke Collection) *




  








In this near-future sci-fi novel by the author of 2001: A Space Odyssey, two companies competing to raise the Titanic find mystery among the wreckage.

Two years before the centennial anniversary of the Titanic’s demise, two powerful corporations compete to recover the legendary vessel from the floor of the North Atlantic. With the wreckage split in two, each company—one British and one Japanese—plans to use its spectacular technology to raise one half of the famous ship. But what they find deep beneath the ocean’s surface is more than they bargained for.

Discovered among the Titanic’s remains are six perfectly preserved bodies, including one of a beautiful woman who was not listed among the ship’s original passengers. Who was she—and what was her secret? The mission to find out becomes all-consuming and, for some, deadly.

This fast-paced tale combines a centuries-old mystery with modern suspense and Clarke’s visionary imagination—here concerned with future technologies, ecological crises, and the mysteries of fractal mathematics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*John Russell Fearn Omnibus*




  








A collection of six major works by science-fiction pioneer John Russell Fearn are now available in this special omnibus edition.

The Best of John Russell Fearn Volume 1

Seven classic stories written by John Russell Fearn from science fiction’s golden age, selected from Amazing Stories, Astounding Stories, Science Fiction, Thrilling Wonder Stories, and Weird Tales.

The Best of John Russell Fearn Volume 2

Fascinated by the scientific theories of James Jeans, and hugely influenced by the writings of Edgar Rice Burroughs, Fearn explores cosmogony, human relationships, and the dangers of meddling with science through this collection of short stories.

Waters of Eternity

Life on Mars takes a terrifying turn as Rad and his partner Invia realise that the resources of the planet have grown scarce. Forced into action, they turn to the only option they have left – a complex water compound of immense power and great danger…

War of the Scientists

When a newly-colonized Mars decides to rise up against its Earth-based predecessors, all hell breaks loose. And things go from bad to worse when they launch an atmosphere-compromising particle beam that could lead to a galactic war…

Secret of the Buried City

When Rodney Marlow purchases a new plot of land, he thinks he has struck gold. A perfect idyll, out in the countryside. But all that is about to change… As he ventures further into the cavern, Rodney uncovers something that he would never have expected: a secret city under the Earth...

The Multillionth Chance

When a freak accident during an experiment causes a mysterious girl to appear, scientists are left wondering where she came from and why they cannot understand her. She turns out to be from an ancient, astral civilisation and her materialisation is down to the magic of entropy - the multillionth chance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A War of Gifts: An Ender Story (The Ender Quartet series) *




  








Orson Scott Card offers a Christmas gift to his millions of fans with A War of Gifts, a short novel set during Ender Wiggin's first years at the Battle School where it is forbidden to celebrate religious holidays.
The children come from many nations, many religions; while they are being trained for war, religious conflict between them is not on the curriculum. But Dink Meeker, one of the older students, doesn't see it that way. He thinks that giving gifts isn't exactly a religious observation, and on Sinterklaas Day he tucks a present into another student's shoe.

This small act of rebellion sets off a battle royal between the students and the staff, but some surprising alliances form when Ender comes up against a new student, Zeck Morgan. The War over Santa Claus will force everyone to make a choice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Tools of the Ghost: An Urban Fantasy Novel - Book One: In the Path of the Ghost *




  








To track down a demon, FBI agent Kiran Patel must summon history’s most terrible monster to be her new partner AND make sure he doesn't kill her before they succeed. She's going to need all his muscle and all her brains to take on the demons, the cultists, and the dragon in their way.


Eleven children are missing, and Kiran's partner was just killed by something out of a nightmare while trying to find them. Before he dies, he informs her that there’s only one hope left—she’s going to have to summon the Ghost, a creature so disastrous that even the residents of Hell fear him.

But there are two rules she must never break.

Don’t promise the Ghost anything and don’t trust him for a second.

Heaven rejected him. Hell feared him. His crime was the only one that God could never forgive, but when evil is too powerful for anyone to confront, there’s only one solution left—to summon the Ghost.

Now one unlikely FBI agent and a creature worse than the demons of Hell are the only chance left to find the children.

Kiran’s got to solve the crime before more kids disappear or her new partner does her in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Head Like a Hole: A Novel of Horror *




  








When you bury your past, make sure that it’s dead.

It’s the mid-nineties. Grunge and flannel are fading as the Spice Girls and Hot Topic conquer the malls. Cherry gloss glistens on the lips of the youth. Modems hiss as America comes online.

And in a fog-drenched cove at the edge of New England, something terrible awakens when a fisherman reels in a gruesome catch: the remains of a young woman.

Remains still pulsing with furious life.

For Megan Monroe and her friends, this is how their nightmare begins: a wet whisper over their shoulder, a dark hand reaching out from the edge of their sight, and a name clawing at the back of their minds.

A young woman scratched from their memory.

To stop this devouring terror, Megan will need to mend broken friendships and reassemble her fractured past, for what stalks them hungers to remake itself in their image… piece by bloody piece.

Dig into the haunted past with Head Like a Hole, a novel of malignant secrets, shattered friendships, and twisted bodily horror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Third Wheel *




  








In this madcap tale from the bestselling author of Dumped, Actually, two’s company for Jake and his bestie Sy. But three? A disaster!

Jake Carlisle is living his best life, thanks to the crazily successful influencer channel he created with his best friend Sy. Reviewing whacky hobbies and adrenaline-fuelled adventures, Sy has pushed Jake into doing more exciting stuff than either ever thought possible. Then disaster strikes.

When newbie Helena joins the team, Sy quickly falls head over heels for her…All of a sudden, with romance blossoming and the business dynamic shifting, Jake is horrified to find himself becoming the dreaded third wheel.

Being the odd one out was not what he signed up for. And he’ll do anything to get his best friend back—even if that involves a little light sabotage, an unhealthy amount of jealousy…and one very unfortunate pair of tartan Speedos.

Will Jake be relegated to the background from now on? Or will he finally learn to stand on his own two feet and succeed at getting his life—along with his friendship—back on track?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Family Blessings: A Novel*




  








A heartwarming and hilarious New York Times bestseller from Fern Michaels, the acclaimed author of No Place Like Home and Crown Jewel, that will delight and inspire you this and every holiday season!

Right before Thanksgiving, a freak tornado descends on Larkspur, the small town in Pennsylvania’s Allegheny Mountains where matriarch and candy magnate Loretta Cisco—affectionately called Cisco by her grandchildren—lives, and levels the home she’s inhabited for fifty years.

Then there’s more bad news: Cisco’s beloved triplet grandchildren, Hannah, Sara, and Sam, all newlyweds, are experiencing marital problems and they refuse to confide in their grandmother about what’s wrong. Sam’s wife, Sonia, has left him, and Hannah and Sara fear that their husbands are having affairs. Why else would they be coming home so late every night and seem to be keeping secrets?

As the citizens of Larkspur help to rebuild Cisco’s home in time for Christmas, she vows to work a holiday miracle that will hold her family together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Warrior: Audrey Hepburn *




  







"UNICEF thought that with my mother they would get a pretty princess to show up at galas. What they really got was a badass soldier." – Luca Dotti, Audrey Hepburn's son. Warrior: Audrey Hepburn completes the story arc of Robert Matzen's Dutch Girl: Audrey Hepburn and World War II. Hepburn's experiences in wartime, including the murder of family members, her survival through combat and starvation conditions, and work on behalf of the Dutch Resistance, gave her the determination to become a humanitarian for UNICEF and the fearlessness to charge into war-torn countries in the Third World on behalf of children and their mothers in desperate need. She set the standard for celebrity humanitarians and--according to her son Luca Dotti--ultimately gave her life for the causes she espoused.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Things I Overheard While Talking to Myself *




  








An insightful and funny look at some of the impossible questions Alan Alda has asked himself over the years: What do I value? What, exactly, is the good life? (And what does that even mean?)

Picking up where his bestselling memoir left off–having been saved by emergency surgery after nearly dying on a mountaintop in Chile–Alda finds himself not only glad to be alive but searching for a way to squeeze the most juice out of his new life. Looking for a sense of meaning that would make this extra time count, he listens in on things he’s heard himself saying in private and in public at critical points in his life–from the turbulence of the sixties, to his first Broadway show, to the birth of his children, to the ache of September 11, and beyond. Reflecting on the transitions in his life and in all our lives, he notices that “doorways are where the truth is told,” and wonders if there’s one thing–art, activism, family, money, fame–that could lead to a “life of meaning.”

In a book that is candid, wise, and as questioning as it is incisive, Alda amuses and moves us with his unique and hilarious meditations on questions great and small. Things I Overheard While Talking to Myself is another superb Alan Alda performance, as inspiring and entertaining as the man himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Windows 11 For Seniors For Dummies *




  








Don't call your tech guru for help—get this book and help yourself!

What do you want to do with your Windows computer? Sign up for Facebook to keep up with your friends? Watch a video taken during the latest family trip? Find your latest email messages with a single click of the mouse? Look no further than Windows 11 For Seniors For Dummies to discover how to do these tasks and others that you depend on a daily basis. With this guide to the popular operating system, you find the clear and easy instructions to checking tech tasks off your to-do list.

This book focuses on giving you the steps—with plenty of helpful illustrations—you need to complete the essential tasks that you perform throughout your day, like connecting with friends on social media, customizing your Windows 11 desktop with personal photos, and emailing the family about weekend plans. You also find out how to navigate Windows 11 and enhance it with the apps and widgets that you use. Other topics include:


Adding shortcuts to favorite apps
Personalizing your desktop
Creating your private Windows account
Setting up the email app
Having news delivered to your desktop
Chasing down lost files
Tweaking your digital photos
Setting your security and forgetting about it
Reach for Windows 11 For Seniors For Dummies whether you need a basic introduction to Windows, want a refresher on Windows 11, or have a question you want answered right away. You can then spend less time looking for help on how your computer works and more time enjoying the fun parts of life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Quilt or Innocence: A Southern Quilting Mystery *




  






Retired folk art curator Beatrice Coleman knows everything there is to know about quilts, except how to make them. But with her recent move to Dapple Hills, North Carolina, she’s learning all sorts of new things—including how to solve a murder…

As the newest member of the Village Quilters Guild, Beatrice has a lot of gossip to catch up on—especially with the Patchwork Cottage quilt shop about to close. It seems that Judith, the landlord everyone loves to hate, wants to raise the rent, despite being a quilter herself…

But when Judith is found dead, the harmless gossip becomes an intricate patchwork of mischievous motives. And it’s up to Beatrice’s expert eye to decipher the pattern and catch the killer, before her life gets sewn up for good.

Includes quilting tips!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mexico, Margaritas, and Murder: The delightful laugh-out-loud mystery adventure featuring best friends Sally and Pearl (Sally and Pearl Adventure Club Book 1) *




  








*Golden Girls meets Thelma and Louise*

After her grumpy husband dies, Sally throws out his thread-worn plaid recliner, cashes the life insurance check, and lets her spunky best friend, Pearl, drag her to Mexico for an all-inclusive vacation using their Senior Citizen’s discount.

They kayak, sing karaoke, and spy on the next-door nudist resort. Sally’s not sure if it’s the sun or tequila, but she is truly having fun for the first time in her life.

That is until a fellow guest turns up dead.

While Sally fearfully packs her bags for home, Pearl insists they stay and get to the bottom of what’s happened.

Together, they become crime-fighting seniors who refuse to let the bad guys win.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Christmas, Cabernet, and Chaos: The delightful laugh-out-loud mystery adventure featuring best friends Sally and Pearl (Sally and Pearl Adventure Club Book 2)*




  








Golden Girls meets Thelma and Louise

After her holiday plans fall apart, Sally drags her grumpy best friend, Pearl, to McKenzie Bridge- a small town famous for Christmas magic.

When a local woman claims someone is trying to kill her, and the Police Chief won’t listen, the spunky senior sleuths jump into action.

Can Sally and Pearl save Christmas?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lesser Witness: A Friday Harbor Novel *




  








For people who liked The Oath by Frank Peretti and The Outsider by Stephen King.


CLASSIC WINGATE INSPIRATIONAL, POST-APOCALYPTIC THRILLER

Would you run into the arms of death to save someone you love? Or would you save yourself? How would you choose who lives and who dies? Pick one person—a throw-away—a person you must sacrifice to save humanity.

In the not too distant future, a bolide ignites an onset of earthquakes marking utter ruin on Earth. especially on one small island where Croy Justice lives. With a gang of virulent boys trailing her, Croy must outwit them or risk a gruesome death at their hands. Will she survive these end times? Or, will she be snapped up into satan’s grip?

LAST WITNESS is a story about one young woman’s fight against evil during a time when all hope has been vanquished.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gag Me: A Friday Harbor Novel*




  








For people who enjoyed reading The Thursday Murder Club and A Good Day for Chardonnay but a pinch of noir.

You have Asperger’s Syndrome. You hate the name of this syndrome. You also stopped using drugs six months ago and now your best friend, Winsey, is dead. And your cat, Lester keeps pooping on the floor—it’s a riddle, wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma. And eff no, you don’t use the F-word, even when you find out Winsey was killed. You suspect the gargoyle who was sniffing around at the bar the night before, the last time you saw her alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sleeping Dolls: An utterly unputdownable and gripping crime thriller (Detective Morgan Brookes Book 6)*




  








The beam shines around the dark room, lighting up the woman in sky-blue pyjamas lying on the couch. But she doesn’t wake under the bright glow, she isn’t sleeping at all…

When a concerned neighbour reports a woman missing, Detective Morgan Brookes squeezes through the stiff front door to find the woman dead. At first, the case appears unsuspicious, but something about the scene unsettles Morgan. Every clock in the house has been stopped, every mirror covered, and the woman seems physically unharmed except for one missing lock of hair.

Shirley Kelly was loved by her friends and hated by her ex-husband and his new wife, but they have an iron-clad alibi, and Morgan is certain that the scene-staging holds a vital clue. She’s devastated to be proved right when another woman is killed, and her home arranged in the same way. The only difference is that the second victim has been stabbed, using a knife from Shirley’s own kitchen…

The team can’t find a connection between the two women, but Morgan is sure that there is a deadly pattern to the killer’s actions. She hunts through each woman’s past until she finds the link: years ago, they both worked for a woman called Evelyn Reynolds, before tragedy struck her young family. But what has made them targets now? Morgan knows this twisted case is far from over, can she find the final clue before the clock stops for the next name on the killer’s list?

An absolutely gripping, mile-a-minute read. Perfect for fans of Angela Marsons, Lisa Regan and Rachel Abbott!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*To Dwell in Darkness: A Novel (Duncan Kincaid / Gemma James Book 16) *




  








In the tradition of Elizabeth George, Louise Penny, and P. D. James, New York Times bestselling author Deborah Crombie delivers a powerful tale of intrigue, betrayal, and lies that will plunge married London detectives Duncan Kincaid and Gemma James into the unspeakable darkness that lies at the heart of murder.

Recently transferred to the London borough of Camden from Scotland Yard headquarters, Superintendent Duncan Kincaid and his new murder investigation team are called to a deadly bombing at historic St. Pancras Station. By fortunate coincidence, Melody Talbot, Gemma's trusted colleague, witnesses the explosion. The victim was taking part in an organized protest, yet the other group members swear the young man only meant to set off a smoke bomb. As Kincaid begins to gather the facts, he finds every piece of the puzzle yields an unexpected pattern, including the disappearance of a mysterious bystander.

The bombing isn't the only mystery troubling Kincaid. He's still questioning the reasons behind his transfer, and when his former boss—who's been avoiding him—is attacked, those suspicions deepen. With the help of his former sergeant, Doug Cullen, Melody Talbot, and Gemma, Kincaid begins to untangle the truth. But what he discovers will leave him questioning his belief in the job that has shaped his life and his values—and remind him just how vulnerable his precious family is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Robert B. Parker's Stone's Throw (A Jesse Stone Novel Book 20) *




  








Paradise is rocked by the mayor's untimely death in the latest novel starring police chief Jesse Stone.

The town of Paradise receives a tragic shock when the mayor is discovered dead, his body lying in a shallow grave on a property on the lake. It's ostensibly suicide, but Jesse's has his doubts . . . especially because the piece of land where the man was found is the subject of a contentious and dodgy land deal.

Two powerful moguls are fighting over the right to buy and develop the prime piece of real estate, and one of them has brought in a hired gun, an old adversary of Jesse’s: Wilson Cromartie, aka Crow. Meanwhile, the town council is debating if they want to sacrifice Paradise’s stately character for the economic boost of a glitzy new development. Tempers are running hot, and as the deaths begin to mount, it’s increasingly clear that the mayor may have standing in the wrong person’s way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Zero Two Hundred Hours: A Fact-Based Military Thriller*




  








*To avenge the death of his father, a U. S. Navy SEAL leads a counterstrike against Al-Qaeda*
* 
*
*Saudi-trained Al-Qaeda launches an attack on Camp Delta, the terrorist prison facility at U. S. Naval Base, Guantanamo Bay, Cuba. The assault mirrors not only the brutality and sophistication of the assault that killed his father but mimics the SEAL’s own tactics. Lieutenant Commander Grant Chisolm must outsmart the head of the fanatical movement, Shakir Amir.

Chisolm prepares his men to stop an attack he’s expecting to come from the water. When he realizes he’s about to clash with Al-Qaeda forces coming from all directions and wearing suicide vests--2:00 AM is the scheduled detonation time--he crosses international borders and confronts Cuban forces as well as those of Shakir Amir. 

Hours later, his forces slaughtered, a badly wounded Amir, bleeding and delusional, floats off the coast of Guantanamo.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Town (Rob Stone Book 2)*




  







Rob Stone is taking time out to climb in the mountains of Oregon. Taking a break, drinking coffee in a diner in a small mountain town he watches a helpless man humiliated. Stepping in to help, he sparks a confrontation. Within an hour somebody tries to kill him. A message has been sent, but Stone will not be pushed. As he starts to investigate what some people in the town do not want uncovered, the truth becomes unthinkable. Cruelty on a scale unimaginable, Stone is determined to shut it down and reclaim the town for its people. Outnumbered, hunted through the dense forest and mountain terrain, his enemy are unaware that they haven’t gained the advantage. They have merely released him into his element.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blood Matters: From BRCA1 to Designer Babies, How the World and I Found Ourselves in the Future of the Gene *




  








A National Book Award winner’s personal journey through the ethical dilemmas and unsettling choices raised by the new frontier of DNA testing.

Several years after Masha Gessen’s mother died of breast cancer, she discovered she too had the BRCA1 gene mutation, which predisposes women to high rates of ovarian and breast cancer. Her doctors gave her narrow options: surgical removal of her breasts and ovaries or living with the likelihood of one day developing cancer. As Gessen wrestled with her own health decisions, she sought more information about the implications of genetic testing from a variety of sources—ranging from others faced with her same dilemma to medical researchers, historians, and religious thinkers. With concerns both practical and philosophical, personal and societal, her inquiry led her across the globe, with stops in Israel, Russia, Austria, and the United States.

Weaving her own story into her journalistic research, Gessen offers insight into how knowledge that was once unimaginable now shapes our lives. Blood Matters explores not only the decisions we must make in our physical and emotional health, but also the ethical choices we face when choosing spouses or having children.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Thermopylae: The Battle That Changed the World *




  








The true story of a clash of ancient cultures: “Beautifully written and stirring . . . An outstanding retelling of one of the seminal events in world history.” —Booklist

In 480 BC, a huge Persian army, led by the inimitable King Xerxes, entered the mountain pass of Thermopylae as it marched on Greece, intending to conquer the land with little difficulty. But the Greeks, led by King Leonidas and a small army of Spartans, took the battle to the Persians at Thermopylae, and halted their advance—almost.

It is one of history’s most acclaimed battles, one of civilization’s greatest last stands. And in Thermopylae, renowned classical historian Paul Cartledge looks anew at this history-altering moment and, most impressively, shows how its repercussions have bearing on us even today. The invasion of Europe by Xerxes and his army redefined culture, kingdom, and class. The valiant efforts of a few thousand Greek warriors, facing a huge onrushing Persian army at the narrow pass at Thermopylae, changed the way generations to come would think about combat, courage, and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Hard Fighting: A History of the Sherwood Rangers Yeomanry, 1900–1946 *




  







This account, following on from Unicorns - The History of the Sherwood Rangers Yeomanry 1794- 1899, covers the Regiments war service between 1900 and 1945.

During the Boer War the SRY formed part of the first volunteer unit to see active service overseas fighting the Boer Commandos as cavalry. For its role in the ill-fated 1915 Gallipoli campaign, the Regiment was awarded the Kings Colour and then fought Allenbys victorious campaign against the Turks.

During the Second World War the Regiment initially saw service in Palestine, at the siege of Tobruk and the fall of Crete. After acting as Special Forces in Ethiopia, they were converted to armour and fought through from Alamein to Tripoli before returning to North-west Europe for D-Day and the advance to Germany. In so doing they won thirty Battle Honours and 159 awards including eighty-three for gallantry.

General Sir Brian Horrocks later wrote no armoured regiment can show a finer record of hard fighting. Hence the title of this invaluable regimental history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Sinking of the Prince of Wales & Repulse: The End of the Battleship Era *




  








The author of The First Day on the Somme recounts the sinking of two British Royal Navy ships by the Imperial Japanese Navy during World War II.

On the third day of the war with Japan, two Royal Navy capital ships were sunk off Malaya by air torpedo attack. They had not requested the air support that could have saved them and 840 men died in the battleship HMS Prince of Wales and the battle cruiser HMS Repulse. The authors re-create for the reader not only what happened, but also what it was like for the men involved. They dispose of several myths to explain the events of those confused hours, and address the uncertainty, controversy, and strong emotions that surrounded the militarily disastrous sinkings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Nazi Titanic: The Incredible Untold Story of a Doomed Ship in World War II *




  








Built in 1927, the German ocean liner SS Cap Arcona was the greatest ship since the RMS Titanic and one of the most celebrated luxury liners in the world. When the Nazis seized control in Germany, she was stripped down for use as a floating barracks and troop transport. Later, during the war, Hitler's minister, Joseph Goebbels, cast her as the "star" in his epic propaganda film about the sinking of the legendary Titanic.

Following the film's enormous failure, the German navy used the Cap Arcona to transport German soldiers and civilians across the Baltic, away from the Red Army's advance. In the Third Reich's final days, the ill-fated ship was packed with thousands of concentration camp prisoners. Without adequate water, food, or sanitary facilities, the prisoners suffered as they waited for the end of the war. Just days before Germany surrendered, the Cap Arcona was mistakenly bombed by the British Royal Air Force, and nearly all of the prisoners were killed in the last major tragedy of the Holocaust and one of history's worst maritime disasters.

Although the British government sealed many documents pertaining to the ship's sinking, Robert P. Watson has unearthed forgotten records, conducted many interviews, and used over 100 sources, including diaries and oral histories, to expose this story. As a result, The Nazi Titanic is a riveting and astonishing account of an enigmatic ship that played a devastating role in World War II and the Holocaust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fighting Through to Kohima: A Memoir of War in India and Burma*




  







Lt. Col. Michael Lowry MC MBE, was awarded the Military Cross for his role in the desperate defensive action at Kohima, rated the worst of the campaign in Burma. After joining up in 1939 with the Queen's Royal Regiment, the Author was posted to the North West Frontier of India where he cut his teeth chasing gangs of Pathan bandits for two years. As the Japanese advanced into Burma, Lowry found himself fighting in the Arakan region, where his battalion was cut off by the Japanese for three weeks. Having survived that, next came the action at Kohima where during one week Lowry's battalion lost 173 members. Lowry was seriously wounded in the conflict but fortunately lived to tell the tale.This is a fascinating and inspiring book, one of the most action-packed memoirs of the war in Burma ever published.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/19/22.

Currently $3.

*Churchill's Colonel: The War Diaries of Lieutenant Colonel Anthony Barne*




  








A British officer’s day-to-day observations throw “interesting light on life and soldiering during the Second World War.” —The NYMAS Review

Anthony Barne started his diary in August 1939 as a young, recently married captain in the Royal Dragoons stationed in Palestine. He wrote an entry for every day of the war, often with great difficulty, sometimes when dog-tired or under fire, sometimes when things looked dark and desperate, but more often in sunshine and optimism—“surrounded by good fellows who kept one cheerful and helped one through the sad and difficult times.” His diary ends in July 1945, by which time he was commanding officer of the 4th Hussars, having recently visited Downing Street for lunch alone with the Churchills.

The diaries have an enormous scope, covering time in Palestine and Egypt before he joins the Eighth Army, describing the retreat back to El Alamein, the battle and its aftermath. He ends the campaign commanding his regiment. He often graphically details the physical realities of war: the appalling conditions in the desert, the bombardments of the regiment from the air, the deaths and serious injuries of fellow soldiers. In 1943, he flies down to Rhodesia to see his wife and infant son before returning to Cairo to join Churchill’s regiment, the 4th Hussars. Arriving in Italy in 1944, he recounts the campaign as the Allies push north.

With a tone that varies wildly—often witty, sometimes outrageous, but also poignant and philosophical—this is not just a memoir of war but a portrait of another time that showcases the author’s warmth and keen eye for the absurd.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/20/22.

Currently $2.

*Overclocked: More Stories of the Future Present *




  








New York Times bestselling author Cory Doctorow has been hailed as one of the freshest voices in science fiction, and this collection of intriguing novellas is yet another reason why.

Have you ever wondered what it’s like to live through a bioweapon attack or to have every aspect of your life governed by invisible ants? In Cory Doctorow’s collection of novellas, he wields his formidable experience in technology and computing to give us mind-bending sci-fi tales that explore the possibilities of information technology—and its various uses—run amok.

“Anda’s Game” is a spin on the bizarre new phenomenon of “cyber sweatshops,” in which people are paid very low wages to play online games all day in order to generate in-game wealth, which can be converted into actual money. Another tale tells of the heroic exploits of “sysadmins”—systems administrators—as they defend the cyberworld, and hence the world at large, from worms and bioweapons. And yes, there’s a story about zombies, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Transmigration of Timothy Archer (VALIS Trilogy Book 3) *




  








From the acclaimed author of VALIS, the world of an Episcopal bishop is shaken up by death and the discovery of ancient scrolls in Israel.

The final book in Philip K. Dick’s VALIS trilogy, The Transmigration of Timothy Archer brings the author’s search for the identity and nature of God to a close. The novel follows Bishop Timothy Archer as he travels to Israel, ostensibly to examine ancient scrolls bearing the words of Christ. But, more importantly, this leads him to examine the decisions he made during his life and how they may have contributed to the suicide of his mistress and son. 

This introspective book is one of Dick’s most philosophical and literary, delving into the mysteries of religion and of faith itself. As one of Dick’s final works, it also provides unique insight into the mind of a genius, whose work was still in the process of maturing at the time of his death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Symphony of Echoes (Chronicles of St. Mary's Book 2) *




  








The second book in the bestselling Chronicles of St Mary's series which follows a group of tea-soaked disaster magnets as they hurtle their way around History. If you love Jasper Fforde or Ben Aaronovitch, you won't be able to resist Jodi Taylor.

Wherever the historians go, chaos is sure to follow...

Dispatched to Victorian London to seek out Jack the Ripper, things go badly wrong when he finds the St Mary's historians first. Stalked through the fog-shrouded streets of Whitechapel, Max is soon running for her life. Again.

And that's just the start. Max finds herself in a race against time when an old enemy is intent on destroying St Mary's. An enemy willing, if necessary, to destroy History itself.

From the Hanging Gardens of Nineveh to the murder of Thomas a Becket, via an unscheduled dodo rescue mission, join the historians of St Mary's as they hurtle around History on more hilarious, hair-raising escapades


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Refuge (Exile Book 2) *




  








A dying world, shattered by a broken machine
A desperate flight, their only hope for refuge
A robotic race, ally and destroyer alike

The Republic of Exilium has grown in strength and confidence at the far end of the galaxy from the rest of mankind, sending out scout ships to survey the worlds around them as they try to learn more about the mysterious Construction Matrix AIs.

Finding one of the genocidal rogues of that mysterious “race” in the process of destroying an inhabited world, Captain Octavio Catalan takes his ship into a desperate battle. He is victorious—but he is too late. The world of the strange aliens he has encountered is doomed.

The distant Republic can barely help, but the honor of their leaders will not permit them to stand idly by. Ships and crews are set into motion to commence a desperate evacuation of their newfound friends, and debts with the strange Matrices are called in.

One branch of Matrices destroyed the planet. Another may well save it—but the AIs have their own agenda and the price they ask may be beyond the Republic and its new allies…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Crusade (Exile Book 3)*




  








A newborn Alliance, forged to stop the destroyers of worlds
A potential ally, with secrets hidden by a thousand lies
A long-doomed star, whose ruins hold a vital answer

Isaac Lestroud, Admiral of the Exilium Space Fleet, has spent the last three years working with Ambassador Amelie Lestroud to build an alliance against the Rogue Matrices, AIs bent on converting every world into a paradise—regardless of whether anyone lives on it.

As Isaac hunts the Rogue that destroyed one of their allies’ homeworlds, Amelie begins negotiations with a potential new ally that could tip the balance. The Governance is a power to rival the human homeworlds the Lestrouds were exiled from—but like those homeworlds, not all is as it seems.

And far from the war, Octavio Catalan leads an expedition into the shattered wreckage of the home system of the Matrices’ builders. Among those dead worlds, he hopes to find the answer to the question that haunts the survivors of that race: why did their AIs go genocidally insane?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Washington Journal: Reporting Watergate and Richard Nixon's Downfall *




  








An updated edition of the landmark work of political journalism:“Unquestionably the best book yet on Watergate, and conceivably the best we will ever get.” —Greil Marcus, Rolling Stone

Washington Journal opens in 1973 and follows the deterioration of Richard Nixon’s presidency in real time. With her unprecedented access to the top figures, Elizabeth Drew’s on-the-scene reporting is even more remarkable in hindsight, as Washington Journal captures the feeling of the period and reports conversations with the key decision-makers as they made up their minds about the most fateful vote they would cast. It also shows us the sense of fear among both close observers and the citizenry, as well as their nervous laughter at the era’s absurdities.

Drew understands Richard Nixon as well as this most complex figure can be understood, and she shows how he brought himself down. This edition includes a new afterword revealing the fascinating—and frequently hilarious—story of Nixon’s efforts to regain respectability after he’d been forced from office, and also offers original insights into the meaning of Watergate and

Nixon. Rich with new information unavailable at the time, the afterword is a major addition to a unique and enduring work of reportage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Beyond Belief: My Secret Life Inside Scientology and My Harrowing Escape *




  








Jenna Miscavige Hill, niece of Church of Scientology leader David Miscavige, was raised as a Scientologist but left the controversial religion in 2005. In Beyond Belief, she shares her true story of life inside the upper ranks of the sect, details her experiences as a member Sea Org—the church's highest ministry, speaks of her "disconnection" from family outside of the organization, and tells the story of her ultimate escape.

Piercing the veil of secrecy that has long shrouded the world of Scientology, this insider reveals unprecedented firsthand knowledge of the religion, its obscure rituals, and its mysterious leader—David Miscavige. From her prolonged separation from her parents as a small child to being indoctrinated to serve the greater good of the Church, from her lack of personal freedoms to the organization's emphasis on celebrity recruitment, Jenna goes behind the scenes of Scientology's oppressive and alienating culture, detailing an environment rooted in control in which the most devoted followers often face the harshest punishments when they fall out of line. Addressing some of the Church's most notorious practices in startling detail, she also describes a childhood of isolation and neglect—a childhood that, painful as it was, prepared her for a tough life in the Church's most devoted order, the Sea Org.

Despite this hardship, it is only when her family approaches dissolution and her world begins to unravel that she is finally able to see the patterns of stifling conformity and psychological control that have ruled her life. Faced with a heartbreaking choice, she mounts a courageous escape, but not before being put through the ultimate test of family, faith, and love. At once captivating and disturbing, Beyond Belief is an eye-opening exploration of the limits of religion and the lengths to which one woman went to break free.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*CIA Rogues and the Killing of the Kennedys: How and Why US Agents Conspired to Assassinate JFK and RFK*




  








This provocative theory about the CIA’s role in the JFK and RFK assassinations makes for a thrilling, chilling read for conspiracy fans. 

Across the globe, violent coups have been orchestrated, high-profile targets kidnapped, and world leaders dispatched—all at the hands of the US Central Intelligence Agency. During the 1960s, on domestic soil, the methods used to protect their interests and themselves were no less ruthless. In CIA Rogues and the Killing of the Kennedys, forensic historian, Patrick Nolan fearlessly investigates the CIA’s involvement in the assassinations of President John F. Kennedy and Senator Robert F. Kennedy—why the brothers “needed” to die and how rogue agents orchestrated history’s most infamous plot.

Drawing on the research of leading forensic scientists, historians, and scholars, Nolan revisits and refutes what is currently known about Lee Harvey Oswald and Sirhan Bishara Sirhan. He also offers a compelling profile of the CIA’s Richard Helms, an amoral master of clandestine operations. With a foreword from Dr. Henry C. Lee, one of the world’s foremost forensic authorities, CIA Rogues and the Killing of the Kennedys is an unmatched effort in forensic research and detective work, shedding new light on that fateful day in Dallas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Savage Harvest: A Tale of Cannibals, Colonialism, and Michael Rockefeller's Tragic Quest for Primitive Art *




  








The mysterious disappearance of Michael Rockefeller in New Guinea in 1961 has kept the world and his powerful, influential family guessing for years. Now, Carl Hoffman uncovers startling new evidence that finally tells the full, astonishing story.

Despite exhaustive searches, no trace of Rockefeller was ever found. Soon after his disappearance, rumors surfaced that he'd been killed and ceremonially eaten by the local Asmat—a native tribe of warriors whose complex culture was built around sacred, reciprocal violence, head hunting, and ritual cannibalism. The Dutch government and the Rockefeller family denied the story, and Michael's death was officially ruled a drowning. Yet doubts lingered. Sensational rumors and stories circulated, fueling speculation and intrigue for decades. The real story has long waited to be told—until now.

Retracing Rockefeller's steps, award-winning journalist Carl Hoffman traveled to the jungles of New Guinea, immersing himself in a world of headhunters and cannibals, secret spirits and customs, and getting to know generations of Asmat. Through exhaustive archival research, he uncovered never-before-seen original documents and located witnesses willing to speak publically after fifty years.

In Savage Harvest he finally solves this decades-old mystery and illuminates a culture transformed by years of colonial rule, whose people continue to be shaped by ancient customs and lore. Combining history, art, colonialism, adventure, and ethnography, Savage Harvest is a mesmerizing whodunit, and a fascinating portrait of the clash between two civilizations that resulted in the death of one of America's richest and most powerful scions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Olive Bright, Pigeoneer: A WW2 Historical Mystery Perfect for Book Clubs (An Olive Bright Mystery 1)*




  








Set in a charming British village during World War II, Stephanie Graves’ debut mystery introduces Olive Bright, a spirited young pigeon fancier who finds herself at the heart of a baffling murder. . . .

Though war rages across mainland Europe and London is strafed by German aircraft, the little village of Pipley in Hertfordshire bustles along much as it always has. Adrift since her best friend, George, joined the Royal Air Force, twenty-two-year-old Olive Bright fills her days by helping at her father’s veterinary practice and tending to her beloved racing pigeons. Desperate to do her bit, Olive hopes that the National Pigeon Service will enlist Bright Lofts’ expertise, and use their highly trained birds to deliver critical, coded messages for His Majesty’s Forces.

The strangers who arrive in Pipley are not from the NPS. Instead, Jameson Aldridge and his associate are tied to a covert British intelligence organization known as Baker Street. If Olive wants her pigeons to help the war effort, she must do so in complete secrecy. Tired of living vicariously through the characters of her beloved Agatha Christie novels, Olive readily agrees. But in the midst of her subterfuge, the village of Pipley is dealing with another mystery. Local busybody Miss Husselbee is found dead outside Olive’s pigeon loft. Is the murder tied to Olive’s new assignment? Or did Miss Husselbee finally succeed in ferreting out a secret shameful enough to kill for? With the gruff, handsome Jameson as an unlikely ally, Olive intends to find out—but homing in on a murderer can be a deadly business . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Valiant Deceit: A WW2 Historical Mystery Perfect for Book Clubs (An Olive Bright Mystery) *




  








Weaving intrigue, rural village life, and little-known historical facts about the role of carrier pigeons in WWII, Stephanie Graves continues the adventures of Olive Bright, a young pigeoneer who, along with her racing birds, has been conscripted to aid the fight against the Nazis. It’s not the daring role she’d envisioned for herself, but balancing a pretend romance with the real murder mysteries in her quiet little English village is more complicated than she imagined…

Returning to Pipley following her FANY (First Aid Nursing Yeomanry) training, Olive is eager to step up her involvement in the war effort. Her pigeons are being conscripted to aid the Belgian resistance, and it’s up to Olive to choose the best birds for the mission. To protect the secrecy of their work, she must also continue the ruse of being romantically involved with her superior, Captain Jameson Aldridge, a task made more challenging by the fact that she really does have feelings for the gruff Irish intelligence officer.

But perhaps the greatest challenge of all comes when an instructor at Station XVII, the top-secret training school housed at Brickendonbury Manor, is found dead in Balls Wood by a troop of Girl Guides. The police quickly rule Lieutenant Jeremy Beckett’s death an accident, but based on clues she finds at the scene, Olive begins to suspect he might have been a spy. Involving the reluctant Jamie, she is determined to solve the murder and possibly stop a threat to their intelligence efforts which could put the Belgians—not to mention her pigeons—in grave danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder Most Historical: A Historical Murder Mystery Collection*




  








If you're a fan of historical murder mysteries, then Murder Most Historical should be at the top of your to-read list. It includes 5000 pages of historical murder mysteries from 13 different authors, including New York Times and USA Today bestselling authors...

Jolie Tunnell: The Great Loveda Brown
Loveda Brown thinks she's running from her hot-tempered husband when she arrives in the tiny mountainside town of Idyllwild, California—as yet the Wild West of 1912—but a hidden killer has other plans for her.

Irene Sauman: Saddled with Death
Emma Haythorne isn’t usually one to avoid a problem. So, when a body turns up, and that old promise gets called in, she’ll investigate the death. But the promise? Of course, if she draws the attention of the killer the promise won’t matter anyway.

Carmen Radtke: The Case of the Missing Bride
When a group of young Australian women set sail for matrimony in Canada, they believe it’s the start of a happy new life. But when one of the intended brides goes missing, only Alyssa Chalmers, the one educated, wealthy woman in the group, is convinced the disappearance is no accident …

Nancy Warren: Death of a flapper
In 1925 Paris everything is très chic, except murder.

Emma V Leech: The Rum and The Fox
When Keziah learns of her violent father's plans to marry the recently widowed and fabulously wealthy, Duchess of Chartley, it doesn't take the lovely Miss Todd long to realise that the woman's only son, Felix - the new Duke of Chartley, is an inconvenience that her father will remove with haste.

Kate Parker:The Killing at Kaldaire House
Talented London milliner Emily Gates needs all her money to care for her brother. Lord Kaldaire won't pay his bills. And now Emily's found Lord Kaldaire struck down and barely alive. How will she prove her innocence?

Amy Corwin:The Vital Principle
The Vital Principle is the first mystery in the Second Sons Inquiry Agency series and features coolly intellectual Mr. Knighton Gaunt, the agency's founder.

Brenda Gayle: A Shot of Murder
Reporter, Charley Hall, resents her demotion to the women’s page. But first, she needs to find her missing brother. When the last person to see him turns up dead, her search for answers is stymied by a big-city cop with his own agenda.
Brenda Gayle: Rigged for Murder
Trying to help a friend accused of murder, Charley Hall is stunned to learn the dead man knew her father. Then the boat her parents had been on when they drowned mysteriously reappears, swamping her in questions about their past and her future.

Rose Donovan: Death in Velvet
If you love golden age detection with a dash of history, join fashionable Oxford sleuth-spies Ruby and Fina in a delightful romp through the 1930s.

Joanna Campbell Slan: Death of a Schoolgirl
Charlotte Brontë's classic heroine lives on. Jane Eyre answers a child's cry for help—and uncovers secrets the king is desperate to keep. Jane risks everything to save a girl’s life!

Heidi Ashworth: The Devil in Beauty
The Devil in Beauty is Heidi Ashworth's first foray into historical mystery and the first in a series with the Marquis of Trevelin as a detective

Jane Kalmes: The Black Rose Murders
Kitty Callahan moves to Chicago in 1928, and finds her uncle dead, his fortune missing, and his small daughter in need of her care. She's got to find the money—fast. And with the help of handsome detective Tom Gallo, she just might.

Anya Wylde: Murder at Rudhall Manor
A murder and a theft have been committed at Rudhall Manor. The Sedley family have decided that Miss Lucy Anne Trotter is to blame. Lucy, decides to investigate and unmask the killer herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Luck Runs Out (The Peter Shandy Mysteries Book 2) *




  







At Balaclava Agricultural College, a kidnapping and pig-napping are followed by murder

Newlyweds Peter and Helen Shandy are picking out flatware when a pair of gun-toting hooligans bursts into the silversmith’s shop, emptying the safe and leaving with Helen as their hostage. Although the police recover Helen quickly, her professor husband is badly shaken by the ordeal. Early the next morning, the college’s head of animal husbandry frantically reports another hostage situation in progress. Belinda, the school’s beloved sow, has been kidnapped, and only Peter can bring home the bacon. There’s a possible witness to the pig-napping in Miss Flackley, the farrier, but before she can point Peter toward the vanished porker, she’s found dead in the barn’s mash feeder. By the time Peter discovers the link between the two heists, pigs may really fly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Don't Let it Snow in Deadwood (Deadwood Humorous Mystery Book 10) *




  








"I laughed (a lot), cried (a little), and wanted to stab a certain family member. This story brings all the feels!” --Renee George, USA Today Bestselling Author

It’s Christmas Eve and Violet Parker has one request on her list for Santa—to make it home to her kids. Unfortunately, “home” is also the lair of her life-long nemesis, her sister Susan (aka the devil’s concubine).

Standing in Violet’s way is Old Man Winter, who slammed the Black Hills with a show-stopping blizzard. However, a little snow isn’t going to ground her sleigh, not with family counting on her to deliver Santa’s goods.

Trying to keep Christmas from turning into a candy cane calamity, Violet battles her demons and struggles through the chaos storming around her.

Can she make it through the holiday without cracking anyone’s nut?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Clockers: A Novel *




  








The New York Times–bestselling author’s “harrowing” novel about a cop and a crack dealer—the basis for the acclaimed Spike Lee film (The New York Times).

Rocco Klein, a veteran homicide detective in a New Jersey city just outside Manhattan, has lost his appetite for the wild drama of the street. When a warm June night brings yet another drug murder, Klein has no sense that the case is anything special. A black twenty-year-old steps forward to confess, but a little digging reveals that he’s never been in any kind of trouble, whereas his brother runs a crew of street-corner cocaine dealers—clockers—in a nearby housing project.

Soon Klein is sure that Victor Dunham is innocent, sure that his brother, Strike, is the real killer. And suddenly Rocco’s hunger for the job is back.

At once an explosive murder mystery and a riveting portrait of two lives on a collision course, Clockers is a gritty tale of suspense from the award-winning screenwriter for HBO’s The Wire, a New York Times–bestselling novelist who “gets so deep under the skin of both the cops and the clockers that it’s hard to believe he himself has never been either” (People).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Caller’s Game *




  








DIE HARD meets TALK RADIO in this heart-pounding, relentlessly fast-paced thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of The Fourth Monkey—master of suspense, J.D. Barker.


“I’m going to offer you a choice.”

Controversial satellite radio talk show host, Jordan Briggs, has clawed her way to the top of the broadcast world. She doesn’t hold back, doesn’t spare feelings, and has no trouble sharing what’s on her mind. Her rigorous pursuit of success has come at a price, though. Her marriage is in ruins, she hasn’t spoken to her mother in years, and she’s distanced herself from all those close to her. If not for her young daughter, Charlotte, her personal life would be in complete shambles.

When a subdued man calls into the show and asks to play a game, she sees it as nothing more than a way to kick-start the morning, breathe life into the beginnings of drive-time for her listeners. Against her producer’s advice, she agrees, and unwittingly opens a door to the past.

Live on the air with an audience of millions, what starts out as a game quickly turns deadly—events long thought buried resurface and Jordan Briggs is forced to reconcile with one simple fact—All decisions have consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wolf Stockburn, Railroad Detective*




  








Introducing a rail-blazing new series set in the early days of the transcontinental railroad—when America headed west, outlaws climbed on board, and one man risked his life to stop them in their tracks . . .

WOLF STOCKBURN, RAILROAD DETECTIVE

The newspapers call them the Devil’s Horde. A well-oiled team of cutthroat bandits who terrorize the Northern Pacific Railway on route to the coast through Dakota Territory. They dynamite the tracks, blow open the express car door, murder the crewmen, rob the passengers, and empty the safe of gold and cash. If Wells Fargo & Company can’t find a way to stop the Devil’s Horde, there’ll be hell to pay . . .

Enter Wolf Stockburn. A tall rangy Scotsman who dresses like a gentleman but shoots like a cowboy, Stockburn learned his craft from a legendary gunfighter—and honed his skills as a Pony Express rider through hostile Indian country. Now the veteran Wells Fargo’s detective will ride the rails from coast to coast. Make sure the train and its passengers reach their destination safely. And take down the Devil’s Horde—one by one, bullet by bullet—the devil be damned . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Side Effects: A Novel *




  








“Has everything—a terrifying plot . . . breakneck pace . . . vividly drawn characters.”—John Saul

Kate Bennet. A bright hospital pathologist with a loving husband and a solid future. Until one day her world turns dark. A strange, puzzling illness has killed two women. Now it endangers Kate's closest friend.
Soon it will threaten Kate's marriage.
Her sanity.
Her life.

Kate has uncovered a horrifying secret. Important people will stop at nothing to protect it. It is a terrifying medical discovery. And its roots lie in one of the greatest evils in the history of humankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Hunt: The True Story of the Secret Mission to Catch a Taliban Warlord *




  






From master storyteller Andy McNab, this is the opening book in an adventure-filled and action-packed new series telling, for the first time ever, the true stories of Special Forces missions.

It is the early 2000s and 9/11 is fresh in the world's memory. The Taliban have taken over Afghanistan, and armed militants and explosive devices are terrorizing the people. And now a new threat is emerging in the country: suicide bombings, ordered by military commander of the Taliban, Mullah Dadullah.

Special Forces are sent in to stop him.

The Hunt is the thrilling story of the secret mission to catch Dadullah, one of the most dangerous men alive. Using classified sources and his unique insight into the way the SAS works, Andy McNab gives a page-turning account of what it took the Special Forces to find their target and what they would have to do to take him down.

An explosive story of hostage negotiations, undercovers missions and a final, epic assault on Dadullah's compound that could leave only one side alive, The Hunt is a powerful retelling of a real-life Special Forces mission.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Weird Dinosaurs: The Strange New Fossils Challenging Everything We Thought We Knew *




  








“A tour de force…highlights the odd reptiles that roamed all corners of the earth millions of years ago.”—Sydney Morning Herald

From the outback of Australia to the Gobi Desert of Mongolia and the savanna of Madagascar, the award-winning science writer and dinosaur enthusiast John Pickrell embarks on a world tour of new finds, meeting the fossil hunters who work at the frontier of discovery. He reveals the dwarf dinosaurs unearthed by an eccentric Transylvanian baron; an aquatic, crocodile-snouted carnivore bigger than T. rex that once lurked in North African waterways; a Chinese dinosaur with wings like a bat; and a Patagonian sauropod so enormous it weighed more than two commercial jet airliners.

Other surprising discoveries hail from Alaska, Siberia, Canada, Burma, and South Africa. Why did dinosaurs grow so huge? How did they spread across the world? Did they all have feathers? What do sauropods have in common with 1950s vacuum cleaners? The stuff of adventure movies and scientific revolutions, Weird Dinosaurs examines the latest breakthroughs and new technologies that are radically transforming our understanding of the distant past. 

“This history of the discovery of some of the most outlandish creatures that ever lived, and the excitement of paleontological research, will be sure to both entertain and instruct.”—Spencer Lucas, author of Dinosaurs: The Textbook, Sixth Edition


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mussolini and Hitler: The Forging of the Fascist Alliance *




  








A fresh treatment of Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, revealing the close ties between Mussolini and Hitler and their regimes

From 1934 until 1944 Mussolini met Hitler numerous times, and the two developed a relationship that deeply affected both countries. While Germany is generally regarded as the senior power, Christian Goeschel demonstrates just how much history has underrepresented Mussolini’s influence on his German ally.

In this highly readable book, Goeschel, a scholar of twentieth-century Germany and Italy, revisits all of Mussolini and Hitler’s key meetings and asks how these meetings constructed a powerful image of a strong Fascist-Nazi relationship that still resonates with the general public. His portrait of Mussolini draws on sources ranging beyond political history to reveal a leader who, at times, shaped Hitler’s decisions and was not the gullible buffoon he's often portrayed as. The first comprehensive study of the Mussolini-Hitler relationship, this book is a must-read for scholars and anyone interested in the history of European fascism, World War II, or political leadership.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/20/22.

Currently $1.

*Whirlwind: War in the Pacific *




  








In just six months, America turned the rout of Pearl Harbor into the victories of Coral Sea and Midway.

Whirlwind: War in the Pacific tells the story of how America achieved this staggering turnaround using accounts of the three key Pacific battles of 1942.

Pearl Harbor: Hinge of War
When Japan launched a surprise attack on Pearl Harbour on 7 December 194, thousands of American lives were lost and their military resources diminished. The story of the raid is one of Japanese military skill meeting American courage, officially drawing the US into the Second World War.

Coral Sea, 1942
Following setback after setback after Pearl Harbour, the US sent Admiral Frank Fletcher with two aircraft carriers to destroy the Japanese invasion force before they could take Port Moresby in New Guinea. The fate of the Pacific hung in the balance. The Americans suffered heavy losses during the conflict, but the battle was the triumph the US desperately needed, finally giving them a leg up over Japan. The tide had turned.

Midway
Fought by hundreds of planes thousands of miles away from land, Midway saw four massive Japanese aircraft carriers pitted against three huge American carriers in a battle for domination of the Pacific. The battle raged over three days, full of setbacks for either side – until Admirals Yamamoto and Nagumo suffered the greatest naval defeat in history. America entered Midway on the defensive, still a hesitant participant in the war. She left the battle as the world’s first superpower.

Whirlwind: War In The Pacific is a brilliant narrative history of three of the crucial naval battles of the Second World War. It is essential reading for anyone interested in the period.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/21/22.

Currently $1.

*Gehenna Dawn (Portal Wars Book 1) *




  







Erastus. An unimaginable nightmare. A searing hot world, covered with cracked, burning deserts and sweltering jungles. A hostile planet far from Earth, it was the most hellish place men have ever tried to survive. Called Gehenna by the condemned men sent to fight there, it forged the few who survived its murderous battles into the strongest soldiers in history.

Jake Taylor was a New Hampshire farmboy who wanted nothing more than to marry his girlfriend, work on the farm, and maybe one day write a great novel. But mankind was fighting the alien Tegeri and their bio-mechanical cyborg soldiers, and UN Central needed men…men to go to war on hostile worlds like Erastus.

Jake wasn’t given a choice, not a real one. He found himself torn from home and family, conscripted for life and shipped to Erastus to take his place in the battle lines, never to return. In this alien hell, Taylor and his cybernetically-enhanced comrades fight their never-ending war against the servants of the Tegeri, the manufactured soldiers they call simply, the Machines.

Jake survives battle after battle, rising steadily through the ranks, giving all to the desperate fight to save Earth. But endless combat in hell carries a cost, and Taylor can feel himself losing what little is left of his spirit, his humanity. When he finally discovers a terrible secret…that everything he’d believed, all he’d fought for his entire life, was nothing but a monstrous lie, he must decide who is the real enemy, and how far he is willing to go to right a horrific wrong.

And if he does what he must to prevail against overwhelming odds and win the final victory, will he be able to control the growing madness inside…or will he be become the very thing he has sworn to destroy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Federation Chronicles: The Complete Series *




  








Quinton Aldren thought he could leave his past behind him . . . He was wrong.

First came the development of the Personality Matrix Construct—PMC, transferring human consciousness into a machine. It changed the galaxy and the way wars were fought. Then something went wrong with PMCs and the Federation Wars toppled the galactic order. PMCs became a menace to be hunted and exterminated.

Long after the Federation Wars, the galaxy limps on. Spacers carve out an existence upon the bones of the old worlds, but things are about to change. . . something has begun broadcasting signals to reactivate PMCs that were stored in secret.

Quinton Aldren is a PMC. His consciousness was uploaded and stored over a century ago, before the Federation Wars. On a dying world along the galactic fringe, Quinton Aldren awakens in the body of an archaic android that’s barely operational.

All Quinton wants is to leave his past behind, but the broadcasts keep occurring. More PMCs are coming online, and not all of them are stable. Federation War machines are on the hunt for them, and they don’t care who gets in their way.

Quinton might have missed the war, but his link to the past might be the key to save humanity’s future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*SOLAR STORM: Moon Base Delta*




  






A dramatic new hard sci-fi epic from the author of the highly acclaimed Colony Mars & The Belt series.

*LIMITED-TIME LAUNCH PRICE*
*_*

In space, all that matters is survival.

Rapid colonization of the Moon is pushing both national space agencies and powerful corporations to negotiate a New Lunar Accord in an effort to prevent escalating conflicts over valuable resources and territory.

But hope that this treaty will bring stability to the nascent lunar civilization is suddenly dashed when a high-energy solar storm causes a cascade of destruction to the vast satellite constellations that orbit Earth. Now it’s only a matter of weeks before the ever-increasing debris cloud makes travel back to the home planet impossible.

Panic soon begins to grip the lunar population as they scramble to evacuate, all fearing that they could be stranded on the Moon with no prospect of ever returning to Earth. But for some, those caught in the grinding gears of the unfolding chaos, the situation becomes much worse. For them, it’s simply a matter of survival.

This is their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Fellstones *




  








"Campbell has mastered the art of generating a sense of sustained unease." The Washington Post. A new masterpiece from the master of suspense.

Fellstones takes its name from seven objects on the village green. It’s where Paul Dunstan was adopted by the Staveleys after his parents died in an accident for which he blames himself. The way the Staveleys tried to control him made him move away and change his name. Why were they obsessed with a strange song he seemed to have made up as a child?

Now their daughter Adele has found him. By the time he discovers the cosmic truth about the stones, he may be trapped. There are other dark secrets he’ll discover, and memories to confront. The Fellstones dream, but they’re about to waken.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Some Sort of Epic Grandeur: The Life of F. Scott Fitzgerald *




  








“Epic indeed, this is the definitive biography of Fitzgerald, plain and simple. There’s no reason to own another.” —Library Journal

The Great Gatsby, The Beautiful and Damned, Tender Is the Night, “The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.” These works and more elevated F. Scott Fitzgerald to his place as one of the most important American authors of the twentieth century. After struggling to become a screenwriter in Hollywood, Fitzgerald was working on The Last Tycoon when he died of a heart attack in 1940. He was only forty-four years old.

Fitzgerald left behind his own mythology. He was a prince charming, a drunken author, a spoiled genius, the personification of the Jazz Age, and a sacrificial victim of the Depression. Here, Matthew J. Bruccoli strips away the façade of this flawed literary hero. He focuses on Fitzgerald as a writer by tracing the development of his major works and his professional career. Beginning with his Midwest upbringing and first published works as a teenager, this biography follows Fitzgerald’s life through the successful debut of This Side of Paradise, his turbulent marriage to Zelda Sayre, his time in Europe among The Lost Generation, the disappointing release of The Great Gatsby, and his ignominious fall. As former US poet laureate James Dickey said, “the spirit of the man is in the facts, and these, as gathered and marshalled by Bruccoli over thirty years, are all we will ever need. But more important, they are what we need.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Tourist's Guide to Murder (Mystery Bookshop Book 6) *




  








While visiting the land of Miss Marple and Sherlock Holmes, bookstore owner and amateur sleuth Samantha Washington finds herself on a tragical mystery tour . . .

Sam joins Nana Jo and her Shady Acres Retirement Village friends Irma, Dorothy, and Ruby Mae on a weeklong trip to London, England, to experience the Peabody Mystery Lovers Tour. The chance to see the sights and walk the streets that inspired Agatha Christie and Arthur Conan Doyle is a dream come true for Sam—and a perfect way to celebrate her new publishing contract as a mystery author.

But between visits to Jack the Ripper’s Whitechapel district and 221B Baker Street, Major Horace Peabody is found dead, supposedly of natural causes. Despite his employer’s unfortunate demise, the tour guide insists on keeping calm and carrying on—until another tourist on their trip also dies under mysterious circumstances. Now it’s up to Sam and the Shady Acres ladies to mix and mingle among their fellow mystery lovers, find a motive, and turn up a murderer . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Connie Cafe Mystery Box Set (Books 1-11): A Clean, Small Town, Christian Cozy Mystery Series with an Amateur Female Sleuth *




  








If you love small towns, quirky characters and cozy mysteries...
Coffee Creek may just be the place for you!

Connie Cafe is living a perfectly mundane life in Coffee Creek. This all changes when she discovers some dead bodies! Together with her mother, Roberta Cafe, her best friend, the purple haired barista, Reba, and the small town police officer, Ted Billings, she snoops and sleuths her way around the town to find out whodunit!

Come on down to Coffee Creek for the mystery...and stay for the characters and coffee!

From bestselling cozy mystery author, Maisy Marple, comes a small town mystery series that's full of humor, romance, mystery, and faith!

A series that people have called, fun to read, full of twists and turns, delightful, unable to be put down, and a true inspiration to one's soul!

Box Set Includes the First Eleven Books of the Series
1. Coffee & Corpses
2. Ligature & Latte
3. Autumn & Autopsies
4. Pumpkins & Poison
5. Decaf & Death
6. Turkey & Treachery
7. Mistletoe & Memories
8. Snow & Sneakery
9. Repairs & Renovations
10. Bagels & Bible Study
11. S'more Jesus


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In the Dark Places: An Inspector Banks Novel (Inspector Banks series Book 22) *




  








Published in the United Kingdom and Canada as Abattoir Blues

Louise Penny calls In the Dark Places "brilliant." Tess Gerritsen says it's "thrilling." And Michael Connelly describes Peter Robinson as "amazing." One of the world's greatest suspense writers returns with this sensational new novel featuring Inspector Alan Banks, hailed by Michael Connelly as "a man for all seasons."

It's a double mystery: Two young men have vanished, and the investigation leads to two troubling clues in two different locations.

As Banks and his team scramble for answers, the inquiry takes an even darker turn when a truck careens off an icy road in a freak hailstorm. In the wreckage, rescuers find the driver, who was killed on impact, as well as another body—a body that was dead well before the crash.

Snow falls. The body count rises. And Banks, perceptive and curious as ever, feels himself being drawn deeper into a web of crime, and at its center something—or someone—dark and dangerous lying in wait.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Mercy Rule: A Novel *




  








“A stylish whodunit . . . Lescroart [is] in his best form yet.”—People

Once Dismas Hardy was a cop. Now he spends his days in a lawyer’s suit, billing hours to a corporate client in a downtown San Francisco office. Hardy’s wife and kids like it that way. Then one client changes everything.

Graham Russo, a former baseball star, is charged with murdering his dying father. Was it suicide, the last desperate act of a dying man? Was it murder? Or mercy?

Now, as a carnival of reporters, activists, cops, lovers, and families throng around the case, Dismas Hardy is going to trial with a client he doesn’t trust, a key witness he cannot believe, and a system that almost destroyed him once. For Dismas, this case will challenge everything he believes about the law, about his family, and about himself. Because a chilling truth is beginning to emerge about an old man’s lonely death. And what Dismas knows could put him next in line to die. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Never Have I Ever: A Novel *




  








Named a Best Book by USA Today • People • The Wall Street Journal • Time • Entertainment Weekly • Bustle • and many more!

From New York Times bestselling author Joshilyn Jackson, a twisting novel of domestic suspense in which a group of women play a harmless drinking game that escalates into a war of dark pasts

In this game, even winning can be deadly...

Amy Whey is proud of her ordinary life and the simple pleasures that come with it—teaching diving lessons, baking cookies for new neighbors, helping her best friend, Charlotte, run their local book club. Her greatest joy is her family: her devoted professor husband, her spirited fifteen-year-old stepdaughter, her adorable infant son. And, of course, the steadfast and supportive Charlotte. But Amy’s sweet, uncomplicated life begins to unravel when the mysterious and alluring Angelica Roux arrives on her doorstep one book club night.

Sultry and magnetic, Roux beguiles the group with her feral charm. She keeps the wine flowing and lures them into a game of spilling secrets. Everyone thinks it’s naughty, harmless fun. Only Amy knows better. Something wicked has come her way—a she-devil in a pricey red sports car who seems to know the terrible truth about who she is and what she once did.

When they’re alone, Roux tells her that if she doesn’t give her what she asks for, what she deserves, she’s going to make Amy pay for her sins. One way or another.

To protect herself and her family and save the life she’s built, Amy must beat the devil at her own clever game, matching wits with Roux in an escalating war of hidden pasts and unearthed secrets. Amy knows the consequences if she can’t beat Roux. What terrifies her is everything she could lose if she wins.

A diabolically entertaining tale of betrayal, deception, temptation, and love filled with dark twists leavened by Joshilyn Jackson’s trademark humor, Never Have I Ever explores what happens when the transgressions of our past come back with a vengeance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Best Kept Secrets: A Novel *




  








A homicide detective must confront the darkest parts of her past in this “twisty, tantalizing” domestic thriller about best friends and siblings, driven to terrible acts (Karen Harper, New York Times–bestselling author).

Best friends tell each other everything.

Even their deepest, darkest secrets—pinky promise.

Right?

Morgan Jewell and Fay Ramsey are enjoying their last summer together before college. Fay is shy, with a controlling mother, and Morgan is the perfect, wild, loud-mouthed yang to Fay’s yin. But when Fay is found dead, Morgan’s entire world crumbles.

Years later, Morgan is still haunted by the abrupt end to her best friend’s life. She knew Fay held a secret in those final days, but Morgan, now a homicide detective, has failed to make a picture out of the crooked puzzle pieces she left behind. Nothing makes sense. The leads have run dry. Until she’s called to the scene of a murder: a woman whose body is left mangled, too similar to Fay’s to ignore.

Could it be? Morgan vowed to do right by Fay. This is the case she’s been waiting for to set her back on the killer’s trail. But the closer she gets, the harder it forces her to confront the memories of herself and her best friend. What was her secret? What got her killed? Maybe Morgan didn't know her at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Black Notice: Scarpetta (Book 10) (Kay Scarpetta) *




  








In this #1 New York Times bestseller Dr. Kay Scarpetta is on a deadly mission that will pull her in two opposite directions: toward protecting her career or toward the truth...

Remains were all that was left of the stowaway. He arrived in Richmond’s Deep Water Terminal—the ghastly cargo of a ship from Belgium. The decomposed body gives Chief Medical Examiner Dr. Kay Scarpetta no clues to its identity—or the cause of death. But an odd tattoo soon leads her on an international search to Interpol’s headquarters in Lyon, France—and towards a confrontation with one of the most savage killers of her career...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Yakima Henry: Volume 1: A Western Fiction Classic Series*




  






FROM AUTHOR OF THE REVENGER SERIES, PETER BRANDVOLD, COMES A BRAND-NEW WESTERN HERO...

Yakima Henry is the loneliest breed of men in the Old West—he’s half-white, half-Cheyenne Indian.

It’s not easy being a half-breed on the western frontier. Belonging to neither race, Yakima finds himself at odds with both. Often fleeing a hangman’s rope, the lonely half-breed roams the mountains and plains, looking for…what?

Hell, not even Yakima knows. A home, maybe? The love of a good woman? He finds both for a time only after having hell to pay to get them…but for a man like Yakima, with a reputation as one of the most formidable gunfighters on the entire frontier, and having left a trail of dead men behind him…as well as broken hearts…none of the usual comforts are his for long.

Follow Yakima’s epic adventures in this gripping new omnibus, containing books 1-6.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Stigmata: A historical adventure thriller of medieval France (Epic Adventure) *




  








Stigmata is an epic tale of heresy, courage, loyalty and loss set against the tumultuous crusades of medieval France.

France, 1205: Philip of Vercy returns from fighting the infidel in the Holy Land to find his life in ruins and his only son near death.

He hears of a miracle healer, a young woman marked with the stigmata. Fleeing the Inquisition, she has sought refuge in the mist-shrouded mountains of the Languedoc. He sets out to find her to save his son.

But the south is home to a heretic Christian sect - the Cathars - and the Pope has ordered a crusade to crush them. As the Languedoc convulses into flame and revolt, Philip and his liege men must battle their way into hell itself.

Weaving the mystery of age-old secrets with the epic battles of the only medieval crusade ever launched against a Christian country, this is breathless action and intrigue from the first page to the last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lord of the Atlas: A historical adventure thriller of old Morocco (Epic Adventure) *




  








‘A proper adventure. Brutal and captivating.’

Marrakesh, 1893: His military career in disgrace, Harry Delhaze turns to a life of drink and gambling. But then he’s offered a way out – a small fortune to help the Sultan of Morocco quell a rebel uprising.

It sounds like easy money.

Instead, Harry is forced to battle the wild bandit armies of ruthless prophet-warlord, Bou Hamra, through the snows of the Atlas Mountains and the baking deserts of the Sahara. And he finds himself in the fight of his life.

From the backstreets of Victorian London, to the kasbahs of Marrakesh, Lord of the Atlas is a gripping tale of intrigue, loyalty and courage, evoking the beautiful and the barbaric of nineteenth-century Morocco.

Colin Falconer’s Epic Adventure Series of stand-alone tales draws inspiration from many periods of history: Visit the fabled city of Xanadu, the Aztec temples of ancient Mexico, or the mountain strongholds of the legendary Cathars. Glimpse Julius Caesar in the sweat and press of the Roman Forum, ride a war elephant in the army of Alexander the Great, or follow Suleiman the Magnificent into the forbidden palace of his harem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Tiger's Prey: A Novel of Adventure (Courtney Family Novels)*




  








The New York Times bestselling author of Desert God and Pharaoh adds another chapter to his popular historical saga featuring the seafaring Tom Courtney, the hero of Monsoon and Blue Horizon, with this magnificent swashbuckling saga set in the eighteenth century and packed with action, violence, romance, and rousing adventure.

Tom Courtney, one of four sons of master mariner Sir Hal Courtney, once again sets sail on a treacherous journey that will take him across the vast reaches of the ocean and pit him against dangerous enemies in exotic destinations. But just as the winds propel his sails, passion drives his heart. Turning his ship towards the unknown, Tom Courtney will ultimately find his destiny—and lay the future for the Courtney family.

Wilbur Smith, the world’s greatest storyteller, once again recreates all the drama, uncertainty, and courage of a bygone era in this thrilling saga of the sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Shield and the Sword *




  








An authoritative history of the Knights of St. John, from Jerusalem to Malta, told by the bestselling author of The Great Siege.

Known by many names through their centuries-long career, The Knights Hospitaller of Saint John dedicated themselves to defending the poor and sick. First formed in Jerusalem during the Crusades of the eleventh century, the Order of Saint John grew in wealth and power rivaled only by the Knights Templar. They survived exile from the Holy Land, settling first in Rhodes and then in Malta, which they famously defended against the Ottoman Empire’s epic invasion of 1565. Even after losing Malta to Napoleon Bonaparte two centuries later, the Order of Saint John continued its mission.

Ernle Bradford, whose bestselling book The Great Siege recounts their historic battle for Malta, follows the Knights of Saint John through centuries of war, politics, rivalry, and perseverance in The Shield and the Sword.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Killing Lincoln: The Shocking Assassination that Changed America Forever (Bill O'Reilly's Killing Series)*




  








A riveting historical narrative of the heart-stopping events surrounding the assassination of Abraham Lincoln, and the first work of history from mega-bestselling author Bill O'Reilly

The iconic anchor of The O'Reilly Factor recounts one of the most dramatic stories in American history—how one gunshot changed the country forever. In the spring of 1865, the bloody saga of America's Civil War finally comes to an end after a series of increasingly harrowing battles. President Abraham Lincoln's generous terms for Robert E. Lee's surrender are devised to fulfill Lincoln's dream of healing a divided nation, with the former Confederates allowed to reintegrate into American society. But one man and his band of murderous accomplices, perhaps reaching into the highest ranks of the U.S. government, are not appeased.

In the midst of the patriotic celebrations in Washington D.C., John Wilkes Booth—charismatic ladies' man and impenitent racist—murders Abraham Lincoln at Ford's Theatre. A furious manhunt ensues and Booth immediately becomes the country's most wanted fugitive. Lafayette C. Baker, a smart but shifty New York detective and former Union spy, unravels the string of clues leading to Booth, while federal forces track his accomplices. The thrilling chase ends in a fiery shootout and a series of court-ordered executions—including that of the first woman ever executed by the U.S. government, Mary Surratt. Featuring some of history's most remarkable figures, vivid detail, and page-turning action, Killing Lincoln is history that reads like a thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/21/22.

Currently $2.

*Killing Kennedy: The End of Camelot (Bill O'Reilly's Killing Series)*




  








A riveting historical narrative of the shocking events surrounding the assassination of John F. Kennedy, and the follow-up to mega-bestselling author Bill O'Reilly's Killing Lincoln.

The basis for the 2013 television movie of the same name starring Rob Lowe as JFK.

More than a million readers have thrilled to Bill O'Reilly's Killing Lincoln, the page-turning work of nonfiction about the shocking assassination that changed the course of American history. Now the iconic anchor of The O'Reilly Factor recounts in gripping detail the brutal murder of John Fitzgerald Kennedy—and how a sequence of gunshots on a Dallas afternoon not only killed a beloved president but also sent the nation into the cataclysmic division of the Vietnam War and its culture-changing aftermath.

In January 1961, as the Cold War escalates, John F. Kennedy struggles to contain the growth of Communism while he learns the hardships, solitude, and temptations of what it means to be president of the United States. Along the way he acquires a number of formidable enemies, among them Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev, Cuban dictator Fidel Castro, and Allen Dulles, director of the Central Intelligence Agency. In addition, powerful elements of organized crime have begun to talk about targeting the president and his brother, Attorney General Robert Kennedy.

In the midst of a 1963 campaign trip to Texas, Kennedy is gunned down by an erratic young drifter named Lee Harvey Oswald. The former Marine Corps sharpshooter escapes the scene, only to be caught and shot dead while in police custody.

The events leading up to the most notorious crime of the twentieth century are almost as shocking as the assassination itself. Killing Kennedy chronicles both the heroism and deceit of Camelot, bringing history to life in ways that will profoundly move the reader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/22/22.

Currently $1.

*Survival Tactics: A Short Story Collection*




  








Ten genre-spanning speculative tales of worlds both strange and familiar...

On a planet that should have been long abandoned, a salvage operator discovers an impossible ecosystem…

On an isolated mining outpost on Mercury, a woman dreams of suicide—and wakes to find other people dead…

Alone in a crowded city, a woman seeks the origins of a haunted clock connected to a captivating stranger…

Plus seven more stories of aliens, poltergeists, threatening polygons, and carnivorous rabbits, exploring why we need each other—and why sometimes we don’t.

Includes three adventures set in Bonesteel’s acclaimed Central Corps universe.

This edition contains the full text of the original 2020 release and adds three new stories, two never before published.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Journey to Star Wars: The Force Awakens: Lost Stars *




  







This thrilling Young Adult novel gives readers a macro view of some of the most important events in the Star Wars universe, from the rise of the Rebellion to the fall of the Empire. Readers will experience these major moments through the eyes of two childhood friends--Ciena Ree and Thane Kyrell--who have grown up to become an Imperial officer and a Rebel pilot. Now on opposite sides of the war, will these two star-crossed lovers reunite, or will duty tear them--and the galaxy--apart? Star Wars: Lost Stars also includes all-new post- Star Wars: Return of the Jedi content, as well as hints and clues about the upcoming film Star Wars: The Force Awakens, making this a must-read for all Star Wars fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Void War (Empire Rising Book 1) *




  








It’s the year 2465, two hundred years since the stars were opened to humanity by the invention of the shift drive. So began the First Interstellar Expansion Era, catapulting humanity into a deadly race for the limited resources of navigable space.

Now tensions between the human nations are threatening to boil over into open hostility. Into this maelstrom steps the exiled Commander James Somerville of the Royal Space Navy. Banished from London to the survey ship HMS Drake he is about to make a discovery that may change his fortunes and throw Britain into a deadly war with its closest rival.

The Void War is a military science fiction novel and first book by new author D. J. Holmes


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Price of Liberty (Empire Rising Book 4) *




  








War has been declared. The Indian Star Republic has landed ground troops on the newly discovered colony of Haven as they seek to seize access to the alien worlds of Vestar and Kulthar. The British Star Kingdom has reacted. A battle fleet has been formed with orders to drive off the Indians and retake Haven.

Cleared from a highly-politicized court martial and now newly married, Captain James Somerville leads Endeavour to join up with the fleet going to liberate Haven. Yet he is not entirely welcome for not everyone is happy with the outcome of the court martial.

Meanwhile, Major Johnston commands a small marine special forces unit stranded on Haven itself. Caught in the middle of a gruella war, he must use all his skills to help the resistance weaken the Indian invaders in anticipation of a British ground assault.

As the war quickly heats up, both men will learn the true price of liberty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Empire's Doom (Empire Rising Book 8 ) *




  









The War of Doom has begun. The Karacknid Empire has conquered the Mindus civilization and forced the Varanni Alliance and Human fleets to retreat. Those who have fought the Karacknids face to face now know what the future holds. With time running out, the free peoples in the Karacknids’ line of sight must prepare for the coming invasion.

Returning to Human space, James brings word of the looming Karacknid threat. Met with suspicion and distrust, he is compelled to do everything he can to force the UN to take the Karacknids seriously. The cost of his actions on his career, family and future will be immense.

Even then, the Karacknids will not allow themselves to be turned away. At the Battle of Jaranna the Humans proved themselves to be a thorn in the side of the Karacknid fleet. A thorn they intend to pull out and burn up in the fires of their war machine.


Empire’s Doom is the eighth book in the Empire Rising series and opens up the War of Doom story arc that will see James, Suzanna, Gupta and the others thrust into the greatest war for survival humanity has ever faced.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Widowmaker (The Widowmaker Series)*




  








First in the series following the exploits of the most dangerous man in the galaxy—and his clone—from the Hugo and Nebula Award-winning author.

On Deluros VIII, the capital of mankind’s sprawling Oligarchy, the most famous killer in the galaxy has rested in DeepSleep for over one hundred years, hoping for a cure for the disease that plagues him. But now it’s time to wake him up.

The governor of Solio II has been assassinated—and the hunt for his murderer is on. Who better for the job than bounty hunter Jefferson Nighthawk, a.k.a. the Widowmaker? No cure has yet been discovered, but Nighthawk can still be of use to the government—as a clone.

After being force-fed the equivalent of decades of living in little more than a month, this version of Nighthawk is set loose on the galaxy,aimed straight at his target. His handlers are counting on Nighthawk’s bloodthirsty nature to guide him—and his inexperience to keep him from seeing the trap he faces. But unlike the original Nighthawk, who chose to kill, this one has a conscience. One that will cause the government’s brilliant plan to backfire when his deadly instincts are unleashed on those who truly deserve his rage . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Gathering of Widowmakers (The Widowmaker Series) *




  








When every version of the most lethal bounty hunter in the universe comes out to play, you get three times the action from the Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author.

He may be retired from the bounty hunting game, but Jefferson Nighthawk is still one of the three most dangerous men alive. The other two? His clones.

Trained by Nighthawk himself, Jeff can take down men no one else can. His one flaw is his mind. Jeff can only see in black and white, which leads to him killing an innocent man—and shooting another version of himself.

That would be Jason Newman, the second clone, the one who gave Nighthawk the peaceful future he’s now enjoying. He may have a new face and a new name, but he’s Nighthawk through and through, with the brains and humanity to match. Which is how he winds up on the wrong end of Jeff’s burner. Now, Jason’s in the hospital waiting for his organs to regenerate.

To teach the impulsive Jeff a lesson, Nighthawk lures him to a lawless planet where the galaxy’s most wanted are there for the taking. And where Jeff will learn how to match wits with both of the killers who came before him . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Predator: Eyes of the Demon *




  







A brand-new anthology with fifteen exclusive short stories offering taut and dramatic tales set on Earth and in dark reaches of space, featuring the ultimate hunters, the Yautja—also also known as Predators.

The diverse lineup of authors includes Stephen Graham Jones, Linda Addison, Jonathan Maberry, Scott Sigler, Peter Briggs, and many more.

Fifteen original, never-before-seen short stories set in the expanded Predator universe from the first film, featuring the ultimate hunters, the Yautja from the movie Predator. Set in the recent past, the present, and the future, these edge-of-your-seat adventures by many of today's top SF and horror authors take place on Earth and in the dark, unforgiving reaches of space. The diverse, multi-ethnic group of authors includes New York Times bestsellers, Stoker Award winners, and acclaimed contributors to the Alien and Predator universes. Included in this volume are Native American award-winning horror author Stephen Graham Jones, Linda Addison— the first African American to win the Stoker Award, Peter Briggs, screenwriter for Hellboy, New York Times bestselling author and visionary podcaster Scott Sigler (Aliens: Phalanx), award-winning author Ammar Habib (The Heart of Aleppo), New York Times bestseller Jonathan Maberry, Emmy nominated writer Joshua Pruett of Mystery Science Theater 3000, Tim Lebbon, author of the Aliens vs. Predators "Rage War", and many more.

Featuring Stephen Graham Jones, Linda Addison, Jonathan Maberry, Scott Sigler, Peter Briggs, Tim Lebbon, Nancy A. Collins, A. R. Redington, Robert Greenberger, Ammar Habib, Gini Koch, Kim May, Yvonne Navarro, Joshua Pruett and Bryan Thomas Schmidt.

© 2021 20TH CENTURY STUDIOS


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Ship (The Ship Saga Book 1)*




  








Casey Stevens awakens within a crashed alien vessel thirty-five years after she was abducted. Navigating inverted tunnels, she’s plagued by ghostly apparitions from her past and stalked by a ravenous, mutated experiment gone horribly wrong. When Casey discovers her own body is changing—becoming blotched with grey, scaly patches—she fears she may face the same fate as the once-human creature that now hunts her.

Taking inspiration from 1990’s science fiction tropes, such as alien abduction, UFO coverups, and mutant hybrids, author Doug Brode offers a new twist on familiar themes and plays against the reader’s expectations at every turn. The deeper you delve inside The Ship, the more terrible the answers become. The truth is not what you think.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ghost Eaters: A Novel *




  








“A Gothic-punk graveyard tale about what haunts history and what haunts the human soul. An addicting read that draws you into its descent from the first page.”—Chuck Wendig, New York Times best-selling author of The Book of Accidents

One of Vulture's Best Horror Novels of 2022 (So Far), this terrifying supernatural page-turner will make you think twice about opening doors to the unknown.

Erin hasn’t been able to set a single boundary with her charismatic but reckless college ex-boyfriend, Silas. When he asks her to bail him out of rehab—again—she knows she needs to cut him off. But days after he gets out, Silas turns up dead of an overdose in their hometown of Richmond, Virginia, and Erin’s world falls apart.

Then a friend tells her about Ghost, a new drug that allows users to see the dead. Wanna get haunted? he asks. Grieving and desperate for closure with Silas, Erin agrees to a pill-popping “séance.” But the drug has unfathomable side effects—and once you take it, you can never go back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Boardwalk Bookshop: A 2022 Beach Read*




  






AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES AND USA TODAY BESTSELLER!

"A book begging to be read on the beach, with the sun warming the sand and salt in the air: pure escapism."—Kirkus

From #1 New York Times bestselling author Susan Mallery comes a book-about-books story of friends who become family, giving each other courage to start over.

When fate brings three strangers to a charming space for lease on the California coast, the Boardwalk Bookshop is born. Part bookstore, part gift shop, part bakery, it's a dream come true for Bree, Mikki and Ashley. But while their business is thriving, their personal lives are…not.

Bree, wounded by brilliant but cold parents and her late husband's ultimate betrayal, has sworn to protect her heart at all costs. Even from Ashley's brother, a writer and adventurer who has inspired millions. He's the first man to see past Bree's barricades to her true self, which terrifies her. Mikki has this divorce thing all figured out—somehow, she's stayed friends with her ex and her in-laws…until a new man changes how everyone looks at her, and how she sees herself. Meanwhile, Ashley discovers that the love of her life never intends to marry. Can she live without being a wife if it means she can have everything else she's ever wanted?

At sunset every Friday on the beach in front of the Boardwalk Bookshop, the three friends share a champagne toast. As their bond grows closer, they challenge one another to become the best versions of themselves in this heartachingly beautiful story of friendship, sisterhood and the transformative power of love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mystery in Provence: The most unputdownable new cozy mystery series brand new for 2022 – perfect for fans of Miss Fisher! (Miss Ashford Investigates, Book 1) *




  








*Figure out whodunnit in this exciting new 1930s crime series that whisks you away to the most gorgeous escapist destinations!*

A beautiful French estate
A wedding
A murder
And a novice detective intent on solving her first case!

Fresh from teaching at her prestigious Swiss boarding school, Miss Atalanta Ashford suddenly finds herself the most eligible young lady in society when she inherits her grandfather’s substantial fortune. But with this fortune, and an elegant new Parisian home, comes a legacy passed down from grandfather to granddaughter…sleuthing discreetly for Europe’s elite.

This young lady isn’t one to back down from a challenge and Miss Ashford must depend on her sharp wit and charm to solve her first case, which takes her to the lush lavender fields of Provence and a wedding at the mansion of the Comte de Surmonne.

Now, as murder strikes twice, Atalanta will have to race to solve the case but will she be able to stop the blushing bride from facing a fatal ‘I do’?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Idyllwild Mystery Series Box, Books 1-3: The Great Loveda Brown, Loveda Brown Comes Home, Loveda Brown Sings the Blues *




  








The first three complete, original, Loveda Brown historical mystery ebooks in one box!


Cozy up with a cuppa and enjoy these mountaintop mysteries with a feisty small town community, hidden villains, and the unsinkable Loveda Brown. With the fun of a historical whodunnit and the flavor of turn-of-the-century Wild West, the Idyllwild Mystery Series gallops to the last page.

The Great Loveda Brown
Loveda Brown thinks she's running from her hot-tempered husband, but a hidden killer in the tiny town of Idyllwild has other plans for her.
When Loveda Brown arrives in the tiny mountainside town of Idyllwild, California, as yet the Wild West of 1912, she is running from her husband. But when a body turns up the next day, she realizes she might have worse things following her... That cold, clenched fist holds something that forces Loveda to stay in Idyllwild and use all of her wits to stop another murder from happening. Probably her own.

Loveda Brown Comes Home
Loveda Brown inherits more than a tiny hotel in the town of Idyllwild, she inherits the guests that come with it and the killer walking among them.
Loveda Brown has inherited more than a tiny hotel in Idyllwild, California, as yet the Wild West of 1912, she's inherited trouble. A pretentious lawyer, a Boy Scout troop invasion, insufferable suffragettes, and a pair of pompous honeymooners are about to interrupt her best laid plans. Between murder and a kidnapping, the pressure is on for Loveda to clean up the town she longs to call home.

Loveda Brown Sings the Blues
Loveda Brown must save an opera singer from his lethal pursuer, but a tangle of masculine admiration has her singing the blues.
When opera singer André Bernardi arrives in the tiny mountainside town of Idyllwild, California, as yet the Wild West of 1912, mysterious accidents follow him. Can Loveda Brown prevent his murder while dealing with the advances of a passionate artist, and will a zealous paleontologist dig up more than he expected? A shocking package on the stagecoach might hold all the answers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sleighs, Sleuths, and Siblings (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 35)*




  








It's funny. it's family, it's a Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery.

It's Christmas in Ashton Falls. The last Christmas before Alex and Scooter go off to college. Zoe Is determined to make it the best Christmas ever so she enlists the help of the entire gang ignoring important clues relating to her own health which lands her at the doctor’s office for an unexpected visit. Meanwhile a series of deaths rock the small alpine hamlet and the evidence collected leads Zoe to believe that her father might be the next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dashing Through the Snow *




  








From beloved mother-daughter duo Mary Higgins Clark, America's Queen of Suspense, and Carol Higgins Clark, author of the hugely popular Regan Reilly mystery series, comes Dashing Through the Snow, a holiday treat you won't want to miss.

In the picturesque village of Branscombe, New Hampshire, the townsfolk are all pitching in to prepare for the first (and many hope annual) Festival of Joy. The night before the festival begins, a group of employees at the local market learn that they have won $160 million in the lottery. One of their co-workers, Duncan, decided at the last minute, on the advice of a pair of crooks masquerading as financial advisers, not to play. Then he goes missing. A second winning lottery ticket was purchased in the next town, but the winner hasn't come forward. Could Duncan have secretly bought it?

The Clarks' endearing heroes -- Alvirah Meehan, the amateur sleuth, and private investigator Regan Reilly -- have arrived in Branscombe for the festival. They are just the people to find out what is amiss. As they dig beneath the surface, they find that life in Branscombe is not as tranquil as it appears. So much for an old-fashioned weekend in the country. This fast-paced holiday caper will keep you dashing through the pages!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Phantom: A Harry Hole Novel (9)*




  








INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER • An “addictive page-turner” (Los Angeles Times)—Inspector Harry Hole attempts to exonerate his would-be son Oleg in this installment of the New York Times bestselling series.

When Harry Hole moved to Hong Kong, he thought he was escaping the traumas of his life in Oslo and his career as a detective for good. But now, the unthinkable has happened—Oleg, the boy he helped raise, has been arrested for killing a man. Harry can't believe that Oleg is a murderer, so he returns to hunt down the real killer.

Although he's off the police force, he still has a case to solve that will send him into the depths of the city’s drug culture, where a shockingly deadly new street drug is gaining popularity. This most personal of investigations will force Harry to confront his past and the wrenching truth about Oleg and himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Her Dark Lies: A Novel *




  








Fast-paced and brilliantly unpredictable, J.T. Ellison’s breathtaking novel invites you to a wedding none will forget—and some won’t survive.

Jutting from sparkling turquoise waters off the Italian coast, Isle Isola is an idyllic setting for a wedding. In the majestic cliff-top villa owned by the wealthy Compton family, up-and-coming artist Claire Hunter will marry handsome, charming Jack Compton, surrounded by close family, intimate friends…and a host of dark secrets.

From the moment Claire sets foot on the island, something seems amiss. Skeletal remains have just been found. There are other, newer disturbances, too. Menacing texts. A ruined wedding dress. And one troubling shadow hanging over Claire’s otherwise blissful relationship—the strange mystery surrounding Jack’s first wife.

Then a raging storm descends, the power goes out—and the real terror begins…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The God's Eye View *




  








Knowledge is power…and they know everything.

NSA director Theodore Anders has a simple goal: collect every phone call, email, and keystroke tapped on the Internet. He knows unlimited surveillance is the only way to keep America safe.

Evelyn Gallagher doesn’t care much about any of that. She just wants to keep her head down and manage the NSA’s camera network and facial recognition program so she can afford private school for her deaf son, Dash.

But when Evelyn discovers the existence of an NSA program code-named God’s Eye, and connects it with the mysterious deaths of a string of journalists and whistle-blowers, her doubts put her and Dash in the crosshairs of a pair of government assassins: Delgado, a sadistic bomb maker and hacker; and Manus, a damaged giant of a man who until now has cared for nothing beyond protecting the director.

Within an elaborate game of political blackmail, terrorist provocations, and White House scheming, a global war is being fought—a war between those desperate to keep the state’s darkest secrets and those intent on revealing them. A war that Evelyn will need all her espionage training and savvy to survive. A war in which the director has the ultimate informational advantage: The God’s Eye View.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Supporting Tunnelling Operations in the Great War: The Alphabet Company *




  







Few soldiers on the Western Front had heard of the Australian Electrical and Mechanical Mining and Boring Company, even after it had been renamed the Alphabet Company by an AIF wag. Yet many knew the work of this tiny unit which numbered fewer than 300 at full strength. Despite its small size, the Alphabet Company's influence was enormous and spanned the entire British sector of the Western Front, from the North Sea to the Somme.

This is the story of the Alphabeticals who, led by Major Victor Morse, DSO, operated and maintained pumps, generators, ventilation fans, drilling equipment and other ingenious devices in extreme circumstances. Given the horrendous conditions in which the troops lived and fought, this equipment was desperately needed, as were the men who operated it in the same, often nightmarish setting.

This is the first account of the dynamic little unit that was the Alphabet Company, a unit that has been neglected by history for a century. It is the story of the men, their machinery and the extraordinary grit they displayed in performing some of the most difficult tasks in a war noted for the horrific conditions in which it was waged. They do not deserve to be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*War Diaries, 1939–1945 *




  








These personal diaries kept by Astrid Lindgren, author of the world famous Pippi Longstocking books, chronicle the horrors of World War II.

Before she became internationally known for her Pippi Longstocking books, Astrid Lindgren was an aspiring author living in Stockholm with her family at the outbreak of the Second World War. The diaries she kept throughout the hostilities offer a civilian's, a mother's, and an aspiring writer’s unique account of the devastating conflict. She emerges as a morally courageous critic of violence and war, as well as a deeply sensitive and astute observer of world affairs. We hear her thoughts about rationing, blackouts, the Soviet invasion of Finland, and the nature of evil, as well as of her personal heartbreaks, financial struggles, and trials as a mother and writer.

Posthumously published in Sweden to great international acclaim, these diaries were called in the Swedish press an “unparalleled war narrative,” “unprecedented.” and a “shocking history lesson.” Illustrated with family photographs, newspaper clippings, and facsimile pages, Lindgren’s diaries provide an intensely personal and vivid account of Europe during the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*American Eagles: The 101st Airborne’s Assault on Fortress Europe 1944/45 (Americans Fighting to Free Europe) *




  








The thrilling true story of the U.S. 101st Airborne Division’s major operations during the European campaign of 1944/45.

For readers of Max Hastings and James Holland, and fans of Steven Spielberg’s award-winning miniseries Band of Brothers.

Of the 6,600 paratroopers of the 101st ‘Screaming Eagles’ Airborne Division who parachuted into France in the early hours of 6 June 1944 — D-Day — some 3,500 were listed as missing by midnight that same night. Yet it was only the beginning of their ‘rendezvous with destiny’.

American Eagles is the remarkable true story of the U.S. 101st Airborne Division. From their rigorous training in ‘Old Jolly’ (England) to their first operational jump in Normandy, Charles Whiting tells the story of this ‘Band of Brothers’, who fought, suffered and died in the eleven-month campaign that followed. From Normandy and Holland through to the siege of Bastogne and their final triumphant capture of Hitler's Eagle's Nest in the Bavarian Alps, we gain a picture of a brave elite division which kept on getting the tough assignments.

Drawing on eyewitness accounts, painstaking research, and his own youthful experiences when his regiment was under the command of 101st Airborne in Holland, Whiting delivers a powerful account of each of the 101st’s major operations during the European campaign of 1944/45. He brings to life the full horrors of war while shining a spotlight on the courage and determination of the ‘Screaming Eagles’ and their role in the destruction of the Nazi regime in World War Two.

“The 101st Airborne Division, which was activated on August 16, 1942, at Camp Claiborne, Louisiana, has no history, but it has a rendezvous with destiny…” — Maj.-Gen. William Lee, commanding officer in 1942.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/22/22.

Currently $3.

*Thunderbolts Triumphant: The 362nd Fighter Group vs Germany's Wehrmacht *




  








The action-packed story of the WWII aviators known as the “362nd Suicide Outfit,” including 150 photographs.

During World War II, the Ninth Air Force comprised air-to-ground aviators, charged with destroying the enemy close to the front and below the clouds, often bringing them face-to-face with their German opponents.

The 362nd Fighter Group, led by two very different leaders—the tough disciplinarian Col. Morton Magoffin and later the beloved motivator Col. Joe Laughlin—had one of the best track records in the Ninth Air Force. It destroyed over 5,000 trucks, 350 tanks, 275 artillery pieces, 45 barges, and 600 locomotives. But this score came at a cost, as over the course of fifteen months of combat in 1944 and 1945, more than seventy pilots were killed in action; in June 1944 alone, thirty of their P-47 Thunderbolts were lost. The other groups jokingly referred to them as the “362nd Suicide Outfit.”

Thunderbolts Triumphant provides a narrative history of the group and gives a glimpse at the fascinating men who flew these missions and maintained the aircraft as they navigated Europe. Starting with the D-Day invasion, the group was the aerial artillery support for US ground forces, first in Normandy, then in reducing the defenses around Brest, then in supporting the US Third Army as it drove across France and Germany.

Special emphasis is given to its most spectacular missions, such as the breaching of the Dieuze Dam and its incredible performance during the Battle of the Bulge, where it demolished much of the Sixth Panzer Army as it tried to escape eastward. Illustrated with 150 black and white photographs and twenty-four color aircraft profiles, this is a fascinating and detailed history of a group that played a significant part in winning the air war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/23/22.

Currently $2.

*Freedom's Landing (A Freedom Novel Book 1) *




  








Kristin Bjornsen lived a normal life, right up until the day the spaceships floated into view above Denver. As human slaves were herded into the maw of a massive vessel, Kristin realized her normal life was over and her fight for freedom was just beginning…

The alien Catteni value strength and intelligence in their slaves—and Kristin has managed to survive her enslavement while hundreds of other humans have not. But her trial has just begun, for now she finds herself part of a massive experiment. The aliens have discovered a new world, and they have a simple way of finding out if it’s habitable: drop hundreds of slaves on the surface and see what happens.

If they survive, colonization can begin. If not, there are always more slaves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Euclidean *




  








*A hidden mystery in Jupiter’s second-largest moon holds a power beyond imagining.*

Beneath the icy surface of Callisto lies an underground sea. Decades ago, a research base was built to study the strange lifeforms inhabiting this silent world before tragedy struck, killing everyone. News of this incident is quickly hushed up, with all access to the Jovian moon restricted.

Kirill Sereda was orphaned when his mother never returned from that very outpost. Now an adult, he gathers together a team of misfits for a clandestine mission: head to Callisto and find out what really happened.

What they uncover is a profound enigma that could shed light on humanity’s true origins, and its revelation could bring about an ultimate extinction.

Suitable for fans of Alien, Event Horizon, Interstellar, and The Expanse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dragonfly In Amber (Outlander, Book 2) *




  








NOW THE STARZ ORIGINAL SERIES OUTLANDER • With her now-classic novel Outlander, Diana Gabaldon introduced two unforgettable characters—Claire Randall and Jamie Fraser—delighting readers with a story of adventure and love that spanned two centuries. Now Gabaldon returns to that extraordinary time and place in this vivid, powerful follow-up to Outlander.

For twenty years, Claire Randall has kept her secrets. But now she is returning with her grown daughter to the mysteries of Scotland’s mist-shrouded Highlands.

Here Claire plans to reveal a truth as shocking as the events that gave it birth: the secret of an ancient circle of standing stones, the secret of a love that transcends centuries, and the truth of a man named Jamie Fraser—a Highland warrior whose gallantry once drew the young Claire from the security of her century to the dangers of his.

Claire’s spellbinding journey continues through the intrigue-ridden French court and the menace of Jacobite plots, to the Highlands of Scotland, through war and death in a desperate fight to save both the child and the man she loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*I-35 (The Road Series Book 1)*




  







"Tough, incisive, evocative, adroit. Selmont takes you on a genuinely gripping journey that will inspire you to lock your car as automatically as you buckle your seat belt. You've been waiting for this. A nifty piece of work by a talented writer." NYT’s bestseller John LutzI-35 is the story of David, a loner in his late 20s from New York City who suffers from blackout migraines and has a penchant for painkillers. He wakes up one morning, freezing in the backseat of his car, 1,500 miles from home, with no idea how he got there. After hearing a horrifying voicemail, he embarks on a harrowing journey through America's heartland, searching for his estranged brother and his brother's wife, while attempting to piece together his own fractured memory. Along the road, David meets a cast of odd characters who become suspects in his clouded and paranoid mind. And just as the clues begin to add up, a chance encounter at a seedy Oklahoma diner leads him to Shawna--a beautiful girl, shrouded in mystery, who escorts him down a vertiginous path to the end of the I-35 highway...where a shocking truth is revealed.I-35 Can Be Read 1st or 2nd in the ROAD SERIES


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Half In: A Coming-of-Age Memoir of Forbidden Love *




  








What if your first love was a forbidden one?

At twenty-three, Felice Cohen was, like other recent college grads, hesitant about entering the real world, with the added stress of coming out in the early nineties. Focused on how to land a full-time position as a writer, falling in love was the last thing on her mind.

But fall in love she did. With her boss, a woman thirty-four years older.

Felice and Sarah embarked on a high-stakes, year-long love affair. Addicted to the high of first love, Felice was enthralled by Sarah’s attention and content to hide their love in the shadows. Sarah, meanwhile, threw caution to the wind, risking her comfortably established life that included a prestigious job and long-term girlfriend. Though not perfect, it was enough.

That was until their secret was exposed, forcing Felice to publicly acknowledge their illicit love or start a new life for herself. Felice chose to walk away.

In this candid coming-of-age memoir—as compelling as a novel—Felice chronicles the happiness and heartbreak of an age-gap love affair while struggling to figure out the direction of her future.Ultimately, this is a story about navigating life’s unpredictable path while following one’s heart, and finding acceptance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Irma's Passport: One Woman, Two World Wars, and a Legacy of Courage*




  








In this gripping family tale, Catherine Ehrlich explores her Austrian
grandparents’ influential lives at the crossroads of German and Jewish
national movements. Weaving her grandmother Irma’s spellbinding memoirs
into her narrative, she profiles a charismatic woman who confronts
history with courage and rebuilds lives—for herself and Europe’s
dispossessed.

Starting out in Bohemia’s picturesque countryside, Irma studies
languages in Prague alongside Kafka and Einstein—and so joins Europe’s
intelligentsia. Tension builds as World War I destroys that world, and
Irma marries prominent Zionist, Jakob Ehrlich, bold advocate for
Vienna’s 180,000 Jews. Irma’s direct words detail the weeks after
Hitler’s arrival when Adolf Eichmann himself appears to liberate Irma
and her son from Vienna.

Irma’s stunning turnaround in London unfolds amidst a dazzling cohort of
luminaries—Chaim and Vera Weizmann, and Viscountess Beatrice Samuel
among them. Irma finds her voice as an activist, saving lives and
resettling refugees, and ultimately moves on to New York where her work
resumes among high-profile friends like Catskills hostess Jennie
Grossinger.

Along the way, Ehrlich queries her family’s fate: what was behind
Eichmann's twisted role in her grandparents’ lives? How was Irma able to
focus outwardly when her own life was in crisis? Part intimate memoir,
part historical thriller, Irma’s Passport is an inspiring true story about remarkable women whose unsung courage restored the world we know.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death by Tea (A Bookstore Cafe Mystery Book 2) *




  








A book club meeting turns murderous in this mystery in the national bestselling series…

Mystery lovers have descended on Pine Hills for this year’s book club competition, to be held at Krissy Hancock’s bookstore café. But the killer in their midst seems determined to outwit all the armchair sleuths—and send Krissy to the remainder bin forever.

Just before two dueling book clubs are set to square off, one of the competitors turns up dead—bludgeoned with the silver teapot that was to serve as the prize. Suspicion immediately falls on Krissy, who was seen skulking around town in dark clothes on the night of the murder.

To clear her name and find the real killer, Krissy turns to an old flame, Officer Paul Dalton. But even Paul can’t ignore the trail of evidence that seems to point in her direction. And with Krissy’s personal nemesis, Officer John Buchannan, working overtime to pin the murder on her, it will take an amazing feat of detective work to close the book for good on an elusive killer…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death by Café Mocha (A Bookstore Cafe Mystery Book 7) *




  








Krissy Hancock and her pals are taking a coffee break—leaving their bookstore-café in Pine Hills, Ohio, and heading to a convention. But this road trip will be more dangerous than they expected …

Coffee lovers are gathering from far and wide at the hotel, and Krissy, Rita, and Vicki are excited. But some of the attendees may need to switch to decaf, as a public argument breaks out soon after they check in and then a flavor competition leads to bitter feelings.

When the winner of the contest is beaned with a carafe full of café mocha, suspicions swirl—along with accusations of bribery. Was the dead man offering perks to the judges—or was something sinister going on in his personal life? This case is going to keep Krissy up all night long …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death by French Roast (A Bookstore Cafe Mystery Book 8 )*




  








Krissy Hancock runs a bookstore-café in Pine Hills, Ohio, but she’ll be setting up shop as a sleuth when she discovers a long-unsolved murder . . .

Krissy’s helping a friend clean out her late mother’s house when she learns that although the deceased died peacefully at an advanced age, her brother did not. In fact, Wade was killed more than thirty years ago, and the case was never closed. What surprises Krissy even more is that she has a personal connection to the story—her friend Rita was seeing Wade at the time, scandalizing the town with the couple’s large age difference.

With an older Rita now part of Krissy’s writing group—and another member with police experience—she starts digging up gossip, talking to the victim’s local coffee klatsch, and trying to find real clues amid the old rumors. But things just seem to grow muddier as she fights to identify whodunit . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death by Hot Apple Cider (A Bookstore Cafe Mystery Book 9)*




  








Krissy Hancock’s bookstore-café in Pine Hills, Ohio, is teaming up with the local library for a seasonal celebration, but someone is spiking the refreshments—with fatal results . . .

With autumn in full swing and Thanksgiving on the way, Krissy’s supplying cider and her staff is manning the apple-bobbing booth at a town event. But then a patron dunks his head in—and doesn’t come back up.

It soon becomes clear that Krissy’s brew wasn’t to blame. But with her policeman boyfriend looking to make detective, she can’t help being drawn into the investigation. The victim was notorious for harassing not only her own bookstore but the library and the school for promoting supposedly scandalous literature—before someone censored him permanently. Now, Krissy will have to check out a stack of suspects to find a killer who’s rotten to the core . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death by Spiced Chai (A Bookstore Cafe Mystery Book 10) *




  








A charming, relatable small-town setting and a cast of complex characters sets Alex Erickson’s Bookstore Café Mystery series apart from the cozy pack—and this time the stakes are higher than ever, as bookstore owner Krissy Hancock becomes the target of escalating attacks. Smart and masterfully plotted, will appeal to fans of Leslie Meier, Cleo Coyle, and Carolyn Hart.

In a small town like Pine Hills, reputation counts for a lot. And for reasons that Krissy Hancock can’t figure out, someone is trashing hers. Cockroaches in the bookstore’s coffee, spiteful reviews, vandalism—Krissy is being framed for every bit of bad news around. Her boyfriend, local cop Paul Dalton, is on the case, but before they can source the saboteur, Krissy is in the frame for murder, too.

The murder weapon was a teapot full of Krissy’s favorite spiced chai, and all the local gossips are spilling the tea about her supposed involvement. But the real culprit has a grudge that’s been simmering for years. And unless Krissy can uncover the truth before the killer’s rage boils over again, it won’t just be her business in hot water—her life will be on the line too . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Carols and Yule Perils: Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Mitzy Moon Mysteries Book 16)*




  






*When a maple syrup mystery turns into murder, will this psychic sleuth’s luck run dry?*

Mitzy Moon can’t wait to cut her own gorgeous Christmas tree. But her forest adventure loses its thrill when the pristine blanket of snow reveals a blood trail. And her heart thuds when the crimson droplets lead to a body, bringing her Yuletide festivities to a deadly end.

When her only employee becomes the prime suspect, Mitzy is forced to take the case. But even though she enrolls her eavesdropping Ghost-ma and a spoiled feline to help unwrap the evidence, each uncovered clue only seems to dig a more messy, murderous hole.

Can Mitzy unstick herself from the tacky case, or is her festive fun about to turn fatal?

Carols and Yule Perils is the sixteenth book in the hilarious Mitzy Moon Mysteries paranormal cozy mystery series. If you like snarky heroines, supernatural intrigue, and a dash of romance, then you’ll love Trixie Silvertale’s twisty tinsel-clad tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Moon Dance: An Urban Fantasy Mystery (Vampire for Hire Book 1)*




  








#1 AMAZON KINDLE BESTSELLER • Chosen as one of Oprah Daily's Top 30 Vampire Novels. • First in J.R. Rain's multi-million selling Vampire for Hire mystery series. • “I love this!”—Piers Anthony

Six years ago, federal agent Samantha Moon was the perfect wife and mother, your typical soccer mom with the minivan and suburban home.

Then the unthinkable happens, an attack that changes her life forever...

Now the world at large thinks Samantha has developed a rare skin disease, a disease which forces her to quit her day job and work the night shift as a private investigator.

When her new client, Kingsley Fulcrum, hires her to investigate the murder attempt on his life―a horrific scene captured on TV and seen around the country―Samantha will soon discover that Kingsley isn’t exactly what he appears to be.

After all, there’s a reason why he survived five shots to the head...

With his seductive help, Samantha Moon will soon find herself on the road to self-discovery, to finally understanding the thing she has become and what she’s capable of...

All while tracking down a brutal killer determined to end her undead life before it truly begins...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Raging On (The "Rage" True Crime Series) *




  








The author of First Degree Rage continues the ongoing true crime saga of obsessive jealousy, murder, and revenge in North Carolina.

Police Officer L. C. Underwood terrorized his ex-fiancé Kay Weden and her son Jason. Though he evaded justice for a time, Detective Paula May uncovered the truth and saw him convicted for murdering Kay’s boyfriend, Viktor Gunnarsson. But was Underwood also responsible for the brutal murder of Kay’s mother, Catherine Miller?

Now, despite being sentenced to life in prison plus forty years, Underwood vows to exact revenge on everyone he deems responsible for his arrest. He rages on, plotting his next move, enlisting others to wreak havoc in the lives of Kay, Jason, Detective May, and others. Will they ever find peace? Will Catherine Miller’s murder ever be solved? Will Underwood’s reign of terror ever be stopped?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*THE ROOMMATE an absolutely gripping psychological thriller with a huge twist*




  








SHE INVITED HIM IN, NOW SHE CAN’T GET HIM OUT . . .

The most addictive psychological thriller you’ll read this year.

Donna is so ready to start her new life. But the nightmare has only just begun.

Donna’s had enough of her dead-end job in Chicago, her unhappy family life, and total lack of boyfriend. Then her grandmother leaves her this perfect turquoise-blue bungalow in the California hills. Things are finally looking up.

And now she’s found the perfect roommate to help pay the bills. Joshua keeps the fridge stocked with delicious fresh food, they watch cooking shows together and stay up late sharing their deepest secrets. He’s not just a roommate, he’s a friend, and soon Donna can’t imagine life without him.

But Donna can’t stop the doubts creeping in. Where did he get that key to the side door? And what are the strange sounds coming from his room?

Then Donna brings home her new boyfriend, and things start to spiral out of control.

Her perfect roommate is about to become her worst nightmare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Whispers of Treason (An Ed Maddux Cold War Spy Thriller Book 3) *




  








Sometimes targets have killer aim.

Fall 1965. Belgrade, Czechoslovakia.

When the KGB selected Belgrade as its launching point for Russian super assassins, the CIA’s entire European division was put on alert—especially Charles Pritchett, the German station chief and top target. With CIA agents vanishing, Pritchett dispatches Ed Maddux to investigate and dig up any intelligence that could lead to the capture of Medved, the assassin rumored to be targeting Pritchett.

But Maddux finds more questions than answers as an even bigger mystery takes shape: Who is leaking all of the CIA’s secrets? The answer to saving Pritchett and stopping the KGB’s latest threat lies with Maddux’s ability to uncover the mole and spring a trap for Medved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Battle for North Africa: El Alamein and the Turning Point for World War II (Twentieth-Century Battles) *




  








“A well-researched and highly readable account of one of World War II’s most important ‘turning point’ battles.” —Jerry D. Morelock, Senior Editor at HistoryNet.com

In the early years of World War II, Germany shocked the world with a devastating blitzkrieg, rapidly conquered most of Europe, and pushed into North Africa. As the Allies scrambled to counter the Axis armies, the British Eighth Army confronted the experienced Afrika Corps, led by German field marshal Erwin Rommel, in three battles at El Alamein. In the first battle, the Eighth Army narrowly halted the advance of the Germans during the summer of 1942. However, the stalemate left Nazi troops within striking distance of the Suez Canal, which would provide a critical tactical advantage to the controlling force. War historian Glyn Harper dives into the story, vividly narrating the events, strategies, and personalities surrounding the battles and paying particular attention to the Second Battle of El Alamein, a crucial turning point in the war that would be described by Winston Churchill as “the end of the beginning.” Moving beyond a simple narrative of the conflict, The Battle for North Africa tackles critical themes, such as the problems of coalition warfare, the use of military intelligence, the role of celebrity generals, and the importance of an all-arms approach to modern warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/23/22.

Currently $3.

*Women of the Third Reich: From Camp Guards to Combatants *




  








“An intriguing, but also shocking insight into the thoughts of those young German women and how they saw their part in Hitler’s thousand-year Reich.” —Armorama

The women of the Third Reich were a vital part in a complex and vilified system. What was their role within its administration, the concentration camps, and the Luftwaffe and militia units and how did it evolve in the way it did?

We hear from women who issued typewritten dictates from above through to those who operated telephones, radar systems, fought fires as the cities burned around them, drove concentration camp inmates to their deaths like cattle, fired Anti-Aircraft guns at Allied aircraft and entered the militias when faced with the impending destruction of what should have been a one thousand-year Reich.

Every testimony is unique, each person a victim of circumstance entwined within the thorns of an ideological obligation. In an interview with Traudl Junge, Hitler’s private secretary, she remembers: ‘There was so much hatred within it’s hard to understand how the state functioned . . . I am convinced all this infighting and competition from the males in Hitler’s circle was highly detrimental to its downfall’.

Women of the Third Reich provides an intriguing, humorous, brutal, shocking and unrelenting narrative journey into the half lights of the hell of human consciousness—sometimes at its worst.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/24/22.

Currently $2.

*Dreamsnake *




  








The Hugo and Nebula Award–winning novel from the New York Times–bestselling author of The King’s Daughter.

On an Earth scarred by nuclear war, Snake harnesses the power of venom to cure illnesses and vaccinate against disease. The healer can even ease patients into death with the power of her dreamsnake. But she is not respected and trusted by all, and when she tries to help a sick nomad child, the frightened clan kills her dreamsnake.

Ashamed of being misjudged and grieving the loss of her dreamsnake, Snake has one choice to maintain her livelihood: she must travel to the city, which jealously guards its knowledge. And before she faces the prejudices and arrogance of the people there, Snake must make her way across a barren desert, surviving storms and radiation poisoning, helping those she can—all while a madman stalks her every move . . .

“[Dreamsnake] is filled with scenes as suspenseful as anyone could wish . . . but most of all it addresses the humanity in all of us.” —The Seattle Times


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Reality Testing (Sundown Book 1)*




  









Welcome to Berlin. Population: desperate. In the throes of the climate crisis, the green tech pioneers are king, and if you aren't willing to be their serf then you're surplus to requirements.

Carbon credit for sleeping on the job. That's the offer a dreamtech puts to Mara Kinzig, and she jumps on it. After all, the city ain't getting any cheaper.

Then somebody changes the deal while she's dreaming in the tank.

Now Mara has a body on her hands, an extra voice in her head, and the law on her tail. Only the Vanguard, a Foreign Legion of outcasts seeking an alternative path in the dust between the city states, might be able to help her figure out what went wrong.

First, though, she'll have to escape the seething streets of Berlin alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Resurrection: A Post-Apocalyptic Zombie Thriller (Arize Book 1) *




  








"One of the most thrilling writers working today. Miss him at your peril." - Blake Crouch, Wayward Pines

RESURRECTION (ARIZE #1)

It begins with a long-dormant virus released from an archaeological dig in Northern Alaska.

A researcher studying the virus suffers a fever and launches into a bloody killing spree that ends with two police officers dead. A second researcher, Dr. Meg Perriman, has just flown home for the Easter holiday with her family in North Carolina, unknowingly carrying the virus. Within days, the infection spreads across the planet, sparking martial law, chaos, and widespread slaughter as many of the infected turn into flesh-eating zombies.

Meg and a few others appear to be immune, however, and the survivors gather in a megachurch called Promiseland that the U.S. government has established as an emergency shelter. The Rev. Cameron Ingram, a charismatic televangelist the president has appointed as the “zombie czar,” believes the catastrophe is a sign of the Biblical apocalypse. When a rash of natural disasters accompany the outbreak and civilization breaks down, people turn to Ingram for salvation in the face of fear and despair.

But Meg and her group of friends soon discover Ingram is not what he appears, and they are caught between the devil and the living dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Revelation: A Post-Apocalyptic Zombie Thriller (Arize Book 2) *




  








ARIZE #2: REVELATION

In the midst of a zombie outbreak, Dr. Meg Perriman and a group of survivors head for the BioGenix research lab to work on a cure.

But the journey won’t be easy. The government has fallen under the spell of the enigmatic Rev. Cameron Ingram, who sees the outbreak as a sign of the Biblical apocalypse. Storms, earthquakes, and devastating plagues appear to support the preacher’s doomsday message. Worse, the dead are rising from their graves, and Meg isn’t sure science can explain these sinister mysteries.

As Ingram forces the world to submit to his authority, Meg and the others must fend off a growing army of the living dead. And killing them once is not enough.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Tribulation: A Zombie Apocalypse Thriller (Arize Book 3)*




  








ARIZE #3: TRIBULATION

With the mysterious and charismatic Rev. Cameron Ingram rising as a world leader in the wake of a zombie outbreak, a group of outcast survivors vow to bring him down.

Ingram has formed an oppressive new government and demands loyalty from all refugees who seek protection. Those who refuse to wear his mark are considered enemies and left to fend for themselves. Ingram uses the military to expand his influence while he gathers a corrupt inner circle at Promiseland, the megachurch complex that offers sanctuary in a ruined city. After proclaiming himself a messenger of God, Ingram drops all pretense and embraces his role as the Antichrist.

Dr. Meg Perriman and her allies plan to infiltrate Promiseland and expose him, but first they must traverse a hostile wasteland and evade Ingram’s deadly army. And they soon discover it’s not so easy to kill a king, especially one that’s no longer human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Classic Monsters Unleashed (Unleashed Series Book 1) *




  








Stories of famous monsters in a new horror anthology featuring Joe R. Lansdale, F. Paul Wilson, Jonathan Maberry, Ramsey Campbell, and many others.

Dracula, Frankenstein’s Monster, the Bride of Frankenstein, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Dr. Moreau, the Headless Horseman, the Invisible Man, the Phantom of the Opera, the Wicked Witch of the West—they're all here, in this collection of horror short stories that reimagine, subvert, and pay homage to our favorite monsters and creatures.

Written by the biggest names in the genre—including Joe R. Lansdale, F. Paul Wilson, Jonathan Maberry, Ramsey Campbell, Lisa Morton, Owl Goingback, Richard Christian Matheson, Maurice Broaddus, Dacre Stoker, Seanan McGuire, Linda D. Addison, Alessandro Manzetti, Tim Waggoner, John Palisano, Mercedes M. Yardley, Lucy A. Snyder, Gary A. Braunbeck, Rena Mason, and Monique Snyman.

And monstrously illustrated by Colton Worley and Mister Sam Shearon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The School for Good and Evil: Now a Netflix Originals Movie *




  






THE SCHOOL FOR GOOD AND EVIL will soon be a major motion picture from Netflix—starring Academy Award winner Charlize Theron, Kerry Washington, Laurence Fishburne, Michelle Yeoh, Sofia Wylie, Sophie Anne Caruso, Jamie Flatters, Earl Cave, Kit Young, and more! 

The New York Times bestselling School for Good and Evil series is an epic journey into a dazzling new world, where the only way out of a fairy tale is to live through one. Start here to follow Sophie, Agatha, and everyone at school from the beginning!

With her glass slippers and devotion to good deeds, Sophie knows she'll earn top marks at the School for Good and join the ranks of past students like Cinderella, Rapunzel, and Snow White. Meanwhile, Agatha, with her shapeless black frocks and wicked black cat, seems a natural fit for the villains in the School for Evil.

The two girls soon find their fortunes reversed—Sophie's dumped in the School for Evil to take Uglification, Death Curses, and Henchmen Training, while Agatha finds herself in the School for Good, thrust among handsome princes and fair maidens for classes in Princess Etiquette and Animal Communication.

But what if the mistake is actually the first clue to discovering who Sophie and Agatha really are?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Don't Care If We Never Get Back: 30 Games in 30 Days on the Best Worst Baseball Road Trip Ever *




  








Two friends take a wild month-long road trip to hit every Major League Baseball stadium in America: “A fun ride” (The Boston Globe).

Ben, a sports analytics wizard, loves baseball. Eric, his best friend, hates it. But when Ben writes an algorithm for the optimal baseball road trip, an impossible dream of every pitch of thirty games in thirty stadiums in thirty days, who will he call on to take shifts behind the wheel, especially when those shifts will include nineteen hours straight from Phoenix to Kansas City? Eric, of course.

On June 1, 2013, they set out to see America through the bleachers and concession stands of America’s favorite pastime. Along the way, human error and Mother Nature throw their mathematically optimized schedule a few curveballs. A mix-up in Denver turns a planned day off in Las Vegas into a twenty-hour drive. And a summer storm of biblical proportions threatens to make the whole thing logistically impossible, and that’s if they don’t kill each other first. I Don’t Care if We Never Get Back is a book about the love of the game, the limits of fandom, and the limitlessness of friendship.

“Moneyball-worthy mathematical algorithms and the sharp, hilarious prose that has made Lampoon alums famous for generations . . . Nate Silver numbers and James Thurber wit turn what should be a harebrained adventure into a pretty damn endearing one.” —Kirkus Reviews


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The World That We Knew: A Novel*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER * LONGLISTED FOR THE ANDREW CARNEGIE MEDAL

On the brink of World War II, with the Nazis tightening their grip on Berlin, a mother’s act of courage and love offers her daughter a chance of survival.

“[A] hymn to the power of resistance, perseverance, and enduring love in dark times…gravely beautiful…Hoffman the storyteller continues to dazzle.” —THE NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW

At the time when the world changed, Hanni Kohn knows she must send her twelve-year-old daughter away to save her from the Nazi regime. Her desperation leads her to Ettie, the daughter of a rabbi whose years spent eavesdropping on her father enables her to create a mystical Jewish creature, a rare and unusual golem, who is sworn to protect Hanni’s daughter, Lea. Once Ava is brought to life, she and Lea and Ettie become eternally entwined, their paths fated to cross, their fortunes linked.

What does it mean to lose your mother? How much can one person sacrifice for love? In a world where evil can be found at every turn, we meet remarkable characters that take us on a stunning journey of loss and resistance, the fantastical and the mortal, in a place where all roads lead past the Angel of Death and love is never-ending.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Through a Window: My Thirty Years with the Chimpanzees of Gombe *




  








The renowned British primatologist continues the “engrossing account” of her time among the chimpanzees of Gombe, Tanzania (Publishers Weekly).

In her classic, In the Shadow of Man, Jane Goodall wrote of her first ten years at Gombe. In Through a Window she continues the story, painting a more complete and vivid portrait of our closest relatives.

On the shores of Lake Tanganyika, Gombe is a community where the principal residents are chimpanzees. Through Goodall’s eyes we watch young Figan’s relentless rise to power and old Mike’s crushing defeat. We learn how one mother rears her children to succeed and another dooms hers to failure. We witness horrifying murders, touching moments of affection, joyous births, and wrenching deaths.

As Goodall compellingly tells the story of this intimately intertwined community, we are shown human emotions stripped to their essence. In the mirror of chimpanzee life, we see ourselves reflected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Divided We Fall: America's Secession Threat and How to Restore Our Nation *




  








David French warns of the potential dangers to the country—and the world—if we don’t summon the courage to reconcile our political differences.

Two decades into the 21st Century, the U.S. is less united than at any time in our history since the Civil War. We are more diverse in our beliefs and culture than ever before. But red and blue states, secular and religious groups, liberal and conservative idealists, and Republican and Democratic representatives all have one thing in common: each believes their distinct cultures and liberties are being threatened by an escalating violent opposition. This polarized tribalism, espoused by the loudest, angriest fringe extremists on both the left and the right, dismisses dialogue as appeasement; if left unchecked, it could very well lead to secession.

An engaging mix of cutting edge research and fair-minded analysis, Divided We Fall is an unblinking look at the true dimensions and dangers of this widening ideological gap, and what could happen if we don't take steps toward bridging it. French reveals chilling, plausible scenarios of how the United States could fracture into regions that will not only weaken the country but destabilize the world.

But our future is not written in stone. By implementing James Madison’s vision of pluralism—that all people have the right to form communities representing their personal values—we can prevent oppressive factions from seizing absolute power and instead maintain everyone’s beliefs and identities across all fifty states.

Reestablishing national unity will require the bravery to commit ourselves to embracing qualities of kindness, decency, and grace towards those we disagree with ideologically. French calls on all of us to demonstrate true tolerance so we can heal the American divide. If we want to remain united, we must learn to stand together again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Freedom Is an Endless Meeting: Democracy in American Social Movements *




  








This “excellent study of activist politics in the United States over the past century” challenges the conventional wisdom about participatory democracy (Times Literary Supplement).

Freedom Is an Endless Meeting offers vivid portraits of American experiments in participatory democracy throughout the twentieth century. Drawing on meticulous research and more than one hundred interviews with activists, Francesca Polletta upends the notion that participatory democracy is worthy in purpose but unworkable in practice. Instead, she shows that social movements have often used bottom-up decision making as a powerful tool for political change.

Polletta traces the history of democracy from early labor struggles and pre-World War II pacifism, through the civil rights, new left, and women’s liberation movements of the sixties and seventies, and into today’s faith-based organizing and anti-corporate globalization campaigns. In the process, she uncovers neglected sources of democratic inspiration—such as Depression-era labor educators and Mississippi voting registration workers—as well as practical strategies of social protest.

Polletta also highlights the obstacles that arise when activists model their democracies after nonpolitical relationships such as friendship, tutelage, and religious fellowship. She concludes with a call to forge new kinds of democratic relationships that balance trust with accountability, respect with openness to disagreement, and caring with inclusiveness. For anyone concerned about the prospects for democracy in America, Freedom Is an Endless Meeting will offer abundant historical, theoretical, and practical insights.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Jealousy Filled Donuts (A Deputy Donut Mystery Book 3) *




  








When a firecracker becomes a murder weapon, Emily Westhill pursues a killer with a short fuse …

It is a truth universally acknowledged—cops and donuts go together. Exhibit A: Deputy Donut Café, owned and operated by detective's widow Emily Westhill and her father-in-law, the retired police chief of Fallingbrook, Wisconsin. Named after Emily's adored and adorable tabby, the donut shop is a favorite among cops, firemen, and EMTs, as well as tourists and townspeople. So when Fallingbrook needs donuts for their Fourth of July picnic, Emily's shop gets deputized.

But a twisted killer has found another use for Emily's treats. At the picnic, a firecracker is hidden in a stack of raspberry-filled donuts and aimed at the unwitting queen of the festivities. When it explodes, she is killed. Having her jelly donuts involved puts Emily in a sticky situation, and when a shady shutterbug tries to frame her with incriminating photos, she finds herself in quite a jam. To preserve her freedom and her shop's reputation, Emily needs to solve this case—before the fuse-lighting felon goes off again …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Betty Snickerdoodle Mysteries (Books 1-3): Three Hilarious, Salty-and-Sweet Cozy Adventures Full of Twists, Laughs, and Friendship (Betty Snickerdoodle Mysteries Box Sets Book 1) *




  








*Cozy mysteries with laughs, sass, plenty of surprises and plenty of heart!*

Bea Sickles is a little old lady who's not at all what people expect. She's a bit like an unexpectedly delightful dessert, a little salty on the outside, sweet in the middle, and very, very rich. In book one, The Return of Betty Snickerdoodle, a crook with more nerve than brains decides to shake Bea down. Bea decides to teach him a lesson, and a race to see who wins ensues.

A Sleuth Is Born in book two, as Bea decides to try her hand at mystery writing. Just like her role model, Jessica Fletcher, Bea digs into amateur detective work -- to bring realism to her writing, mainly, but also because a mysterious death a the high-stakes charity poker tournament at her brand new inn just might be murder.

The third book in the series, Bake It Like Betty, opens with Bea heading to jail just as BettyCon, the Betty Snickerdoodle fan convention, is kicking off. Can Bea's loyal gang of smarties -- led by her brilliant, beautiful, and determined young sidekick, Angela -- get her off the hook in time for the big baking contest?

The Betty Snickerdoodle Mystery series blends humor, adventure, and mystery in warm, cozy, page-turning stories. Get all three in one handy volume in this box set -- and see for yourself why reviewers love Betty!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rough Trade: A Shocking True Story of Prostitution, Murder, and Redemption *




  








A true crime classic of drugs and murder in Denver, Colorado by the New York Times bestselling author of Smooth Talker—with a new forward and epilogue.

Early one morning in May 1997, a young couple spotted a man dragging a body up a secluded trail in the mountains of Colorado. Then the man fled, leaving behind a bloody, dying woman. The resulting investigation lead from that idyllic spot to the criminal underbelly of Denver: a world of prostitution, drugs, and violence. Rough Trade recounts that investigation, and tells the story of three tragically damaged individuals: the victim, a young street walker named Anita Paley, the suspect, a drug dealer named Robert Riggan, and Anita’s friend, Joanne Cordova, a former cop-turned-crack addict and hooker.

In the past, Cordova had submitted to violent sex with Riggan in exchange for drugs. But when Anita was murdered, Joanne decided to risk her own life by going to her former colleagues on the police department to tell them what she knew. Raised in his own private hell, Cordova endured rape, incest, and extreme abuse to become a violent sexual predator. Cordova, meanwhile, summoned the courage to testify against the man she believed killed her friend—and find her own redemption in the process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*We, the Jury *




  








’We the Jury has what most legal thrillers lack—total authenticity, which is spellbinding.'’ —James Patterson

On the day before his twenty-first wedding anniversary, David Sullinger buried an ax in his wife’s skull. Now, eight jurors must retire to the deliberation room and decide whether David committed premeditated murder—or whether he was a battered spouse who killed his wife in self-defense.

Told from the perspective of over a dozen participants in a murder trial, We, the Jury examines how public perception can mask the ghastliest nightmares. As the jurors stagger toward a verdict, they must sift through contradictory testimony from the Sullingers’ children, who disagree on which parent was Satan; sort out conflicting allegations of severe physical abuse, adultery, and incest; and overcome personal animosities and biases that threaten a fair and just verdict. Ultimately, the central figures in We, the Jury must navigate the blurred boundaries between bias and objectivity, fiction and truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Don't Know Jack: Hunting Lee Child's Jack Reacher (The Hunt for Jack Reacher Series Book 1) *




  








"Make some coffee. You'll read all night." Lee Child, #1 New York Times Bestselling Author of Jack Reacher Thrillers gives Diane Capri and her NEW Hunt for Jack Reacher Series Two Thumbs Up!
USA Today Bestseller! Jack Reacher: Friend or Enemy? FBI Special Agent Kim Otto doesn't know what she doesn't know...

It’s been a while since we first met Lee Child’s Jack Reacher in Killing Floor.

Fifteen years and more than twenty novels later, Reacher still lives off the grid, until trouble finds him, and then he does whatever it takes, much to the delight of readers and the dismay of villains.

Now someone big is looking for him. Who? And why?

Hunting Jack Reacher is a dangerous business, as FBI Special Agents Kim Otto and Carlos Gaspar are about to find out.

Otto and Gaspar are by-the-book hunters who know when to break the rules; Reacher is a wanted man, and a stone cold killer when things get personal.

But is he friend or enemy? Armed with disinformation, Kim Otto intends to find out. Only the secrets hidden in Margrave, Georgia will tell them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Phoebe and the Traitor (The Organization Book 2) *




  








Shane and Agnes are getting married, Lisa Livia is standing in the shadow of the Eiffel Tower in love with a Duke (sort of), and Phoebe is on the trail of a traitor.

Of course, none of that is as simple as it appears as the after-effects of the Red Wedding reverberate at Two Rivers, Lisa Livia’s romantic interlude is interrupted by an attempted killing and Phoebe learns getting to the traitor is going to involve going through an obstacle course of the world’s most dangerous, and eccentric, assassins.

Add in Sam the Cleaner, who is more than he appears, and Bert, an apparently washed up barfly, who was, once upon a time, one of the world’s most deadly operatives and the chase takes unexpected twists and turns as the quest for vengeance becomes something much, much more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Living in Medieval England: The Turbulent Year of 1326*
.


  








A month-by-month account of what life was like for the everyday person just before the Black Plague wiped out most of Europe.

1326 was one of the most dramatic years in English history. The queen of England, Isabella of France, invaded the country with an army of mercenaries to destroy her husband's powerful and detested lover, Hugh Despenser the Younger, and brought down her husband, King Edward II, in the process.

It was also a year, however, when the majority of English people carried on living their normal, ordinary lives: Eleyne Glaswreghte ran her own successful glass-making business in London; Jack Cressing the master carpenter repaired the beams in a tower of Kenilworth Castle; Alis Coleman sold her best ale at a penny and a half for a gallon in Byfleet; and Will Muleward made the king “laugh greatly” when he spent time with him at a wedding in Marlborough. England sweltered in one of the hottest, driest summers of the Middle Ages; a whale washed ashore at Walton-on-the-Naze; and the unfortunate John Toly died when he relieved himself out of the window of his London house at midnight, and lost his balance.

Living in Medieval England: The Turbulent Year of 1326 tells the true and fascinating stories of the men and women alive in England in this most eventful year, narrated chronologically with a chapter devoted to each month.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*'Young Man, You'll Never Die': A World War II Fighter Pilot In North Africa, Burma & Malaya *




  








A British Royal Air Force pilot recounts fighting over African deserts and Asian jungles during World War II in this military memoir.

Merton Naydler joined the RAF at the age of nineteen and served for the next six years until May 1946. He flew Spitfires and Hurricanes during a tour of duty that took him to North Africa, Burma, and Malaya. This well written and extremely entertaining memoir portrays wartime life in the desert environment where sand, flies, life under canvas made living and flying a daunting experience. When Naydler was posted to Burma he was filled with “a deep and genuine dread.” After a long uncomfortable trip, he joined 11 Squadron and was then faced with Japanese Zeroes in combat over dense tropical jungle rather than Bf 109s over a barren desert terrain. “Daytime flying was hot as hell, the humidity intense”—the author’s description of his new posting that goes on to describe life in “Death Valley,” named because of the likeliness of falling victim to tropical disease rather than enemy aircraft . . .

This is the story of a sergeant pilot who learned his trade the hard way in action over Africa and then honed his combat skills in the skies over Japanese-held tropical forests where he was eventually commissioned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Men Behind the Medals: The Incredible Endeavours of Twenty One Aircrew Whose Stories Deserve to be Told *


  







This book pays tribute to the quite remarkable bravery of those young men who risked, and all too often lost, their lives for their country during the war. The author, himself a distinguished Royal Air Force officer, has singled out twenty-one men to represent 'the many' to whom he dedicated the book; but he has chosen them with care to illustrate, as far as possible, the wide scope of the duties of the Royal Air Force in wartime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/24/22.

Currently $3.

*Men Behind the Medals: A New Selection *




  







Of the many characteristics that emerge in warfare, none generates more admiration than gallantry. Using medal groups chosen for their unique combinations of gallantry and campaign awards, Graham Pitchfork pays tribute to the bravery of twenty Allied airmen who flew combat operations during the Second World War. Encompassing a wide cross-section of operational roles, theatres, aircraft types and aircrew categories, the men behind the medals' experiences and actions are narrated in relation to the wider war. These crucial operations are seen through a variety of different actions, including a night-fighter crew and a navigator who took part in supply drops to Resistance movements. The air war at sea is seen through the experiences of a Beaufighter pilot and a Royal Navy observer who attacked the Italian Fleet at Taranto. As the Second World War generation fade into history, their exploits need to live on forever as an example for future generations. In describing the exploits of the lesser-known heroes of that air war, Graham Pitchfork has ensured that 'The Many' will never be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/25/22.

Currently $1.

*Firestorm (Empire Rising Book 5)*




  








Four peaceful years have passed since the liberation of Haven. Captain James Somerville has taken his command, the heavy cruiser Titan, to Earth for a much-needed refit. As he is there, shocking news arrives from the American colonies. Unknown ships have attacked a remote colony. Nuclear missiles have devastated the planet’s surface leaving almost no survivors. Suddenly, the human nations find themselves thrust into a war for the very survival of their species. Old rivalries must be set aside if this new threat is to be confronted. Once again James finds himself thrust into the midst of battle. This time, the stakes are as high as they can get.

Firestorm, book five in the Empire Rising series continues to tell the story of James Somerville and the rise of the Empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pagan's Spy: A noir sci-fi thriller (Verus Foundation Book 3) *




  








*Driven by honesty. Ordered to lie. Can one woman fight off international superpowers to awaken the Earth?*

USA, 1953. Edna Drake is furious at how she’s being treated. Forced to join a covert organization or face indefinite jailtime, the former journalist constantly battles to suppress her fierce sense of right and wrong. But when an extraction attempt to acquire world-shattering extraterrestrial evidence from the Vatican leads her straight into a Soviet trap, she fears she’s paid with her life.

Masterfully outwitting her foes, Edna hopes to protect the truth by seeking asylum from President Eisenhower himself. But when McCarthyism brands her a traitor, the Commander-in-Chief abandons the frustrated reporter to the mercy of forces intent on ensuring her silence.

Can Edna unmask a massive conspiracy before it claims her head?

Pagan’s Spy is the heart-pounding third tale in the Verus Foundation science fiction series. If you like vividly drawn characters, alternate histories, and jaw-dropping coverups, then you’ll love Matt Eaton’s thought-provoking story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Town Under: A Post-Apocalyptic LitRPG (The System Apocalypse: Australia Book 1) *




  








What's worse than Australian wildlife? Mutated Australian wildlife.

The System Apocalypse has come to Australia, altering native organisms and importing even more menacing creatures to the most dangerous continent on Earth. For Kira Kent, plant biologist, the System arrives while she's pulling an all nighter at work with her pair of kids in tow.

Now, instead of mundane parental concerns like childcare and paying the bills, she's got to figure out how to survive a world where already deadly flora and fauna have grown even more perilous - all while dealing with the minutiae of the System’s pesky blue screens and Levels and somehow putting together a community of survivors to forge a safe zone to shelter her son and daughter.

It almost makes her miss the PTA fundraising sales. Almost.

Town Under is the first book in a new series, The System Apocalypse: Australia. It's set in the same universe as Tao Wong's The System Apocalypse and starts in the same time period as Life in the North but focuses on the changes in the deadliest of continents, Australia. Fans of the original series, LitRPG, fantasy, science-fiction and post-apocalyptic novels will want to take a look.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Flat Out: A Post-Apocalyptic LitRPG (The System Apocalypse: Australia Book 2) *




  








Parenting in the apocalypse is the worst

Two weeks into the System Apocalypse and the transformations are just beginning. Mutated insects, carnivorous toads and angry drop bears were not on the school curriculum; but when the apocalypse hits, you roll with it. Parenting a teenager has prepared Kira for the worst, she just didn’t expect that to include the end of the world.

A menacing conglomerate of alien hunters is breathing down their necks and new threats lurk just over the hills. Kira and the rest of the Australian survivors of Brisbane must Level up, bolster defenses, and prepare for an incoming invasion none of them foresaw.

In-between all that, she'll need to keep her family intact and functioning. All in a day's work for a single mum, really.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bloody Oath: A Post-Apocalyptic LitRPG (The System Apocalypse: Australia Book 3) *




  








Aliens and monsters and Australia: Oh My!

Kira's worries are only just beginning. She has a newly minted alien alliance to nurture, a settlement to run, and Skills to master, all while wrangling her children in an apocalypse.

Hemmed in by continually respawning mutations, the settlement threatens to outgrow its borders, pushing their safe zone into monster-held territory. They can't stop growing and Leveling, but neither will the monsters.

Pushed to the breaking point; Kira, the settlement, and their allies face their greatest challenge yet - waves of high-level monsters that threaten everything she holds dear.

Good thing Aussies don't know how to quit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Inverted World (New York Review Books Classics) *




  








Featured in Science Fiction: The Best 100 Novels
Winner of the British Science Fiction Award
Nominated for the Hugo Award

The “devilishly entertaining” masterpiece of hard science fiction, set in a city moving through a strange, dystopian world—from the multi-award-winning author of The Prestige (Time Out New York)

The city is winched along tracks through a devastated land full of hostile tribes. Rails must be freshly laid ahead of the city and carefully removed in its wake. Rivers and mountains present nearly insurmountable challenges to the ingenuity of the city’s engineers. But if the city does not move, it will fall farther and farther behind the “optimum” into the crushing gravitational field that has transformed life on Earth. The only alternative to progress is death.

The secret directorate that governs the city makes sure that its inhabitants know nothing of this. Raised in common in crèches, nurtured on synthetic food, prevented above all from venturing outside the closed circuit of the city, they are carefully sheltered from the dire necessities that have come to define human existence. And yet the city is in crisis. The people are growing restive, the population is dwindling, and the rulers know that, for all their efforts, slowly but surely the city is slipping ever farther behind the optimum.

Helward Mann is a member of the city’s elite. Better than anyone, he knows how tenuous is the city’s continued existence. But the world—he is about to discover—is infinitely stranger than the strange world he believes he knows so well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Big Ten: Beginnings Series Books 1 - 10 *




  






The Big Ten is an omnibus. It is the complete first ten books of the Beginnings Series. A plague has wiped out humanity and a new civilization emerges. Tucked safely behind their iron walls, protected from the horrors of the plague-ravaged world, the citizens of this community live as if the rest of the world doesn’t exist. Their own ways of life are often comical and heartbreaking. But it’s their world … welcome to Beginnings, Montana 

The Big Ten not only contains the first ten books of the Beginnings Series, it also includes bonus material: Character Breakdowns, a map of Beginnings, and Robbie’s Tale: The Lost Ripples.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Cabin at the End of the World: A Novel *




  








Paul Tremblay’s terrifying twist to the home invasion novel—inspiration for the upcoming major motion picture from Universal Pictures

“Tremblay’s personal best. It’s that good.” — Stephen King

Seven-year-old Wen and her parents, Eric and Andrew, are vacationing at a remote cabin on a quiet New Hampshire lake. Their closest neighbors are more than two miles in either direction along a rutted dirt road.

One afternoon, as Wen catches grasshoppers in the front yard, a stranger unexpectedly appears in the driveway. Leonard is the largest man Wen has ever seen, but he is young, friendly, and he wins her over almost instantly. Leonard and Wen talk and play until Leonard abruptly apologizes and tells Wen, “None of what’s going to happen is your fault.” Three more strangers then arrive at the cabin carrying unidentifiable, menacing objects. As Wen sprints inside to warn her parents, Leonard calls out: “Your dads won’t want to let us in, Wen. But they have to. We need your help to save the world.”

Thus begins an unbearably tense, gripping tale of paranoia, sacrifice, apocalypse, and survival that escalates to a shattering conclusion, one in which the fate of a loving family and quite possibly all of humanity are entwined. The Cabin at the End of the World is a masterpiece of terror and suspense from the fantastically fertile imagination of Paul Tremblay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Moab Is My Washpot: A Memoir*




  








This international bestseller is an “enormously entertaining” boyhood memoir by the British actor and comedian (The New York Times).

Since his PBS television debut in Blackadder, multitalented writer, actor, and comedian Stephen Fry has earned many fans with his idiosyncratic wit. In this memoir, a number-one bestseller in Britain, he shares the story of his youthful years in his typical frank, funny style.

Sent to boarding school at the age of seven, he survived beatings, misery, love affairs, carnal violation, expulsion, attempted suicide, and criminal conviction to emerge—at the age of eighteen—ready to start over in a world in which he had always felt a stranger. One of very few Cambridge University graduates to have been imprisoned prior to his freshman year, Fry is “one of the great originals . . . That so much outward charm, self-awareness and intellect should exist alongside behavior that threatened to ruin the lives of the innocent victims, noble parents and Fry himself, gives the book a tragic grandeur that lifts it to classic status” (Financial Times).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Casey Stengel: Baseball's Greatest Character *




  








The definitive biography of one of baseball's most enduring and influential characters, from New York Times bestselling author and baseball writer Marty Appel.

As a player, Charles Dillon "Casey" Stengel's contemporaries included Babe Ruth, Honus Wagner, and Christy Mathewson . . . and he was the only person in history to wear the uniforms of all four New York teams: the Dodgers, Giants, Yankees, and Mets. As a legendary manager, he formed indelible, complicated relationships with Yogi Berra, Joe DiMaggio, Mickey Mantle, and Billy Martin. For more than five glorious decades, Stengel was the undisputed, quirky, hilarious, and beloved face of baseball--and along the way he revolutionized the role of manager while winning a spectactular ten pennants and seven World Series Championships. 

But for a man who spent so much of his life in the limelight--an astounding fifty-five years in professional baseball--Stengel remains an enigma. Acclaimed New York Yankees' historian and bestselling author Marty Appel digs into Casey Stengel's quirks and foibles, unearthing a tremendous trove of baseball stories, perspective, and history. Weaving in never-before-published family documents, Appel creates an intimate portrait of a private man who was elected into the Baseball Hall of Fame in 1966 and named "Baseball's Greatest Character" by MLB Network's Prime 9. Casey Stengel is a biography that will be treasured by fans of our national pastime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Billy Martin: Baseball's Flawed Genius *




  








The New York Times bestseller. “The sprawling, brawling, no-punches-pulled narrative Martin deserves . . . one of baseball’s epic characters.”—Tom Verducci, bestselling author of The Cubs Way

Even now, years after his death, Billy Martin remains one of the most intriguing and charismatic figures in baseball history. And the most misunderstood. A manager who is widely considered to have been a baseball genius, Martin is remembered more for his rabble-rousing and public brawls on the field and off. He was combative and intimidating, yet endearing and beloved. In Billy Martin, Bill Pennington resolves these contradictions and pens the definitive story of Martin’s life. From his hardscrabble youth to his days on the Yankees in the 1950s and through sixteen years of managing, Martin made sure no one ever ignored him. Drawing on exhaustive interviews and his own time covering Martin as a young sportswriter, Pennington provides an intimate, revelatory, and endlessly colorful story of a truly larger-than-life sportsman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sage It Out: Cozy Mystery Psychic Romance Novel (Harrington Bay Mystery Book 1) *




  








*Police line, do not cross.*

Rose Devlin is a fun friend with a good heart. Sage Tanton is her BFF with a psychic sense for trouble.

Protective of her family and friends, Rose is confident she can handle any situation without Sage's supernatural intervention. But then the unthinkable happens. Rose's action triggers one of Sage's visions about a child in danger. And once again, her life is turned upside down.

Getting the police involved throws Rose an unexpected romantic curveball. So, she does what she does best - jumps in feet first and finds herself out of the proverbial herbal teapot and into the flames.

Liar, liar, pants on fire, Detective Nathan Bryant knows that gorgeous woman he just met is not only deceitful but could be entirely insane. Now he can’t stop lusting after her. Can a determined police detective help Rose achieve her long sought-after redemption or will they both retreat behind their yellow tape and lose out on love? Trust is a gift either has yet to give.

If you like a cozy mystery with a psychic flavor, you'll love this hilarious tale with feline antics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*When the Stars Go Dark: A Novel*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • GOOD MORNING AMERICA BUZZ PICK • “A total departure for the author of The Paris Wife, McLain’s emotionally intense and exceptionally well-written thriller entwines its fictional crime with real cases.”—People (Book of the Week)

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY MARIE CLAIRE • “The kind of heart-pounding conclusion that thriller fans crave . . . In the end, a book full of darkness lands with a message of hope.”—The New York Times Book Review

“This mystery will keep you guessing, and stay with you long after you finish. Dive in.”—Daily Skimm

Anna Hart is a seasoned missing persons detective in San Francisco with far too much knowledge of the darkest side of human nature. When tragedy strikes her personal life, Anna, desperate and numb, flees to the Northern California village of Mendocino to grieve. She lived there as a child with her beloved foster parents, and now she believes it might be the only place left for her. Yet the day she arrives, she learns that a local teenage girl has gone missing.

The crime feels frighteningly reminiscent of the most crucial time in Anna’s childhood, when the unsolved murder of a young girl touched Mendocino and changed the community forever. As past and present collide, Anna realizes that she has been led to this moment. The most difficult lessons of her life have given her insight into how victims come into contact with violent predators. As Anna becomes obsessed with saving the missing girl, she must accept that true courage means getting out of her own way and learning to let others in.

Weaving together actual cases of missing persons, trauma theory, and a hint of the metaphysical, this propulsive and deeply affecting novel tells a story of fate, necessary redemption, and what it takes, when the worst happens, to reclaim our lives—and our faith in one another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Postman Always Rings Twice*




  








The bestselling sensation—and one of the most outstanding crime novels of the 20th century—that was banned in Boston for its explosive mixture of violence and eroticism, and acknowledged by Albert Camus as the model for The Stranger. The basis for the acclaimed 1946 film.

An amoral young tramp. A beautiful, sullen woman with an inconvenient husband. A problem that has only one grisly solution—a solution that only creates other problems that no one can ever solve.

First published in 1934, The Postman Always Rings Twice is a classic of the roman noir. It established James M. Cain as a major novelist with an unsparing vision of America's bleak underside and was acknowledged by Albert Camus as the model for The Stranger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Call of Cassandra Rose: A gripping psychological domestic thriller with a shocking twist*




  








Annabelle seems to have it all. The perfect house, a successful husband, a darling son. But Annabelle is troubled.

Trapped in an unhappy marriage, failing at motherhood, and at odds with her new privileged lifestyle, Annabelle begins to self-harm, a habit resurrected from her traumatic past.

When she meets the alluring and charismatic hypnotherapist Cassandra Rose, she is offered a way out.

Through hypnosis, Annabelle is encouraged to unearth her painful repressed memories and face her childhood demons. But as the boundaries between her hypnotic trance and reality begin to dissolve, Annabelle becomes increasingly vulnerable to much darker forces.

Filled with twists and suspense, The Call of Cassandra Rose is a chilling thriller that examines how trauma shapes our lives and asks whether we can ever really escape our pasts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Stasi File : Opera and Espionage - A Deadly Combination (Diva Undaunted Book 1) *




  








Dust from the demolished Berlin Wall has barely settled, the East German police state is teetering on the edge of collapse, and Stasi General HOLGER FRANTZ will stop at nothing to save it. Caught in his intrigue are two unlikely heroes: American lawyer ROLF KELLER, recently divorced, fresh off the bottle, and mysteriously dispatched by his senior law partner to coordinate document drops by a defecting Stasi agent, and aspiring opera diva SYLVIA MAZZONI, Rolf's former lover who has been coerced into acting as courier.

After the scheme goes fatally awry, the reluctant recruits uncover an assassination plot designed to thwart the unification of East and West Germany. In the crosshairs of rival intelligence services and with a professional Stasi killer hot on their heels, Sylvia and Rolf resist the urge to run for their lives, and risk everything to stop the assassins.

2011 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award Quarterfinalist

2022 Arizona Authors Association Literary Contest: First Place


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Lemon Man *




  








TASKS:
1. Buy Food. 
2. Visit Ma. 
3. Kill Henry O’Neil

The Lemon Man is Patrick Callen, a bicycle-riding hitman with mild O.C.D. in Dublin, Ireland whose carefully ordered life is totally upended when he becomes the accidental caretaker of a baby boy. Now he’s got to balance his daily to-do list of errands and murders-for-hire with his unexpected domesticity, which impacts him and his work in ways he never expected…and that could get him killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Tudors: An Alternative History of Britain *




  








A renowned historian examines some of the most crucial junctions of fifteenth- and sixteenth-century Britain—and how they could have gone differently.

Timothy Venning’s series of alternative histories explores the pathways of British events from the Anglo-Saxon Age to the English Civil War. In this volume, he presents an in-depth analysis of the Tudor period. As always, Venning discusses the fateful moments at which History could easily have taken a different turn.

In a fascinating series of “what if” scenarios, Venning presens a detailed look at the possible and likely results. While necessarily speculative, the scenarios are all highly plausible and rooted in a firm understanding of actually events and their context. In so doing, Venning gives the reader a clearer understanding of the factors at play and why things happened the way they did, as well as a tantalizing view of what might have been.

Key questions discussed in this volume include:

Did the pretenders Lambert Simnel and Perkin Warbeck ever have a realistic chance of a successful invasion/coup?

If Henry Fitzroy, Henry VIIIs illegitimate son, had not died young, might he have been a suitable King?

What if Edward VI had not died at fifteen but reigned into the 1560s and 70s?

How might the Spanish Armada have succeeded in landing an army in England, and with what likely outcome?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The World Crisis: 1916–1918 (Winston S. Churchill World Crisis Collection) *




  








A volume in Churchill’s history of the First World War that is “essential reading, as fresh and compelling as ever” (Jon Meacham, bestselling author of Franklin and Winston).

This epic volume—third in a five-volume history of World War I from the eyewitness perspective of a highly-placed political insider—details Winston S. Churchill’s development of the Ten Year Rule, which gave the treasury unprecedented power over financial, foreign, and strategic policy for years to come. In March 1916, Churchill returned to England to speak once more in the House of Commons. Appointed first Minister of Munitions, then later Secretary of State for War and Secretary of State for Air, Churchill was in a prime position to observe and document the violent end of World War I.

This volume gives context for the events that came before Churchill’s return, including the intense battles of Jutland and Verdun. And it provides a rare perspective in the unbiased observances of a political leader with a journalist’s eye for the truth and a historian’s sense of significance—qualities which helped earn him a Nobel Prize in Literature in 1953.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Hitler Options: Alternate Decisions of World War II *




  







'A thought-provoking study of what might have been.'
British Army Review 

What would have happened if Hitler invaded England in July 1940, or concentrated on the capture of Moscow in 1941 instead of first diverting to Kiev? Or if Rommel had implemented Plan Orient in 1942, striking across the Middle East to join Japanese forces moving to India? How would the course of World War II have been changed if Churchill had persuaded the Americans to concentrate on attacking the 'soft underbelly' of Europe instead of Northern France?

In this compelling book, ten acclaimed military historians explore what might have happened if at ten crucial turning-points of the war Hitler had taken a different direction, or how he would have reacted if the Allies had changed course. Each scenario is based on real situations and are within the bounds of what could genuinely have occurred.

With vivid and realistic descriptions of the ensuing campaigns and battles, The Hitler Options is a gripping, thought-provoking and, at times, disturbing look at what could have been.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Time Reich *




  







A history professor unravels the mystery of his father’s wartime past in this novel about the final days of the Third Reich and family secrets by the author of the popular Caje Cole WWII series.

Professor Bram McCoy finds himself drawn into a web of historical intrigue when he is called upon to help U.S. Justice Department Special Agent Kate Crockett investigate a series of murders linked to old war crimes. The key to solving the murders lies in the wartime journals kept by Bram’s father, a German engineer forced to work on a secret SS project before emigrating to the U.S. after the war. What Bram and Kate learn will make them question everything they know about the final days of the Third Reich. Bram will discover that there is much more to know about his father’s role, including the disturbing possibility that his father was not a victim of the SS, but a war criminal. But Bram and Kate are not the only ones delving into the past. Together, they must stop a killer before he can change the future. And time is not on their side.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Moscow Option: An Alternative Second World War *




  








This provocative alternative history looks at the Second World War from a new angle—what might have happened had the Germans taken Moscow in 1941. Based on authentic history and real possibilities, this unique speculative narrative plays out the dramatic consequences of opportunities taken and examines the grotesque possibilities of a Third Reich triumphant.

On 30 September 1941, the Germans fight their way into the ruins of Moscow and the Soviet Union collapses. Although Russian resistance continues, German ambition multiplies after this signal success and offensives are launched in Africa, the Mediterranean, and the Middle East. Hitler's armies, assured of victory, make their leader's dreams reality and Allied hopes of recovery seem almost hopelessly doomed.

David Downing convincingly blends actual history with the stimulating world of alternate events. The Moscow Option is a chilling reminder that history might easily have been very different.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Invasion: The Alternative History of the German Invasion of England, July 1940 *




  








The WWII historian’s bracingly accurate analysis of what might have happened if Hitler ordered Operation Sea Lion to breech the shores of England.

In June 1940, German troops gathered just across the English Channel, poised for the invasion of Britain. With France defeated and Britain cowed, Hitler seemed ready for his greatest gamble. In this compelling alternative history, the Germans launch the invasion that, in reality, was never more than a plan.

Landing between Dover and Hythe, German troops push inland supported by the Luftwaffe and the impregnable panzers, and strike out towards London. The British, desperate to defeat the invaders, rally and prepare for a crucial confrontation at Maidstone. Realistic, carefully researched and superbly written, Invasion is a classic of alternate history and a thought-provoking look at how Britain’s war might have been.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Bat and Balloon War -- An Alternate History of WWII *




  








Lieutenant Todd Hamilton thought his career was over when an unforecasted windstorm tore loose the barrage balloons that made up his little command and blew them to Europe. The errant balloons, trailing their steel cables, caused havoc with electric transformers, power lines and train switches. Little could Todd know that subsequent developments triggered by this event would propel him to the highest levels of the British command structure and put him in direct conflict with "Bomber" Harris and the strategic bombing command of England. Aided and abetted by Churchill himself, Todd is given the responsibility of building an armada of balloons to carry wires and incendiaries over the Fatherland, literally burning the heart out of Hitler’s Thousand-Year Reich. Working with a happy-go-lucky crew of military rejects and a beautiful war widow, Todd uses "out of the box" thinking to bring the Third Reich to its knees.

On the other side of the world, the Japanese, with their strongest ally on the ropes, are now desperate for a quick victory and stage a successful submarine and air attack on Pearl Harbor and San Diego. Susan Waterman watches in horror from the heights above San Diego as multiple hits from Japanese "Long Lance" torpedoes sink the mighty Saratoga in full view of the harbor. Her husband is a pilot on the Saratoga. Again, all is not as it seems. Devoid of his carriers and with a fresh appreciation of the vulnerability of capital ships to air power, the old submariner Admiral Chester Nimitz turns to the silent service to save the day. Combined with another unique weapon -- incendiary carrying bats, the Navy brings the war to the Japanese homeland in a spectacular fashion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*World War II : An Alternate History*




  








Few subjects have more books written about than World War II. There is much discussion about two questions. Did we know the attack was coming and if we did, why didn't we defend Pearl better. Most of these ignore what happened in the remainder of the Pacific. I ask a different question, what would have happened if we had met the attack in force.

An earlier edition was published under the name 'The Second World War.' This is a newer edition and is published to change the paper size to allow Australian distribution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Gulag: A History *




  








PULITZER PRIZE WINNER • This magisterial and acclaimed history offers the first fully documented portrait of the Gulag, from its origins in the Russian Revolution, through its expansion under Stalin, to its collapse in the era of glasnost.

“A tragic testimony to how evil ideologically inspired dictatorships can be.” –The New York Times

The Gulag—a vast array of Soviet concentration camps that held millions of political and criminal prisoners—was a system of repression and punishment that terrorized the entire society, embodying the worst tendencies of Soviet communism. Applebaum intimately re-creates what life was like in the camps and links them to the larger history of the Soviet Union. Immediately recognized as a landmark and long-overdue work of scholarship, Gulag is an essential book for anyone who wishes to understand the history of the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*How Carriers Fought: Carrier Operations in World War II *




  








An in-depth analysis of aircraft carrier battles in WWII and the evolution of carrier operations—from technology and strategy to life among the crew.

First built in 1921, the aircraft carrier brought a new dimension to military strategy as the United States entered World War II. How Carriers Fought examines the evolution of carrier operations with a special focus on the conflict in the Pacific between the US Navy and the imperial Japanese fleet.

Starting with a discussion of the tools and building blocks of carrier operations, historian Lars Celander then provides an analysis of various carrier battles to demonstrate how strategy and operations developed during the war. Every aspect of carrier warfare is covered, from navigation and communication technology to life inside the cockpit. A world of tactical dehydration and amphetamine pills is explored, as well as the measures pilots used to reduce their risk of death in the event of being hit.

The major carrier battles of the war are considered, from Coral Sea and Leyte Gulf to the Battle of Midway, where the Japanese decided to divide their forces while the Americans concentrated theirs. How Carriers Fought analyzes these tactics, exploring which worked best in theory and in practice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A History of the Mediterranean Air War, 1940–1945: Volume One: North Africa*




  








This first volume in the seminal series on World War II aerial combat, pilots, and tactics that “reads like an encyclopedia on the subject” (Portland Book Review).

In the early days of World War II, both Allied and Axis powers extended the theater of war to North Africa, where hard-fought battles were conducted in the harsh desert. But before anyone could claim victory on the ground, they had to hold dominion in the air.

Here, historian Christopher Shores has combined his books Fighters over the Desert and Fighters over Tunisia into one volume, as well as adding updated information about the deadly fighter aircraft, reconnaissance aircraft, and maritime units active in the Mediterranean.

Full of in-depth research and featuring essential maps, this is “an intimate introspection by these men of their experiences and the respect that they shared not only for each other but also their adversaries” (The Military Reviewer).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Dawn of Infamy: A Sunken Ship, a Vanished Crew, and the Final Mystery of Pearl Harbor *




  








As the Pearl Harbor attack began, a U.S. cargo ship a thousand miles away in the middle of the vast Pacific Ocean mysteriously vanished along with her crew. What happened, and why?

On December 7, 1941, even as Japanese carrier-launched aircraft flew toward Pearl Harbor, a small American cargo ship chartered by the Army reported that it was under attack by a submarine halfway between Seattle and Honolulu. After that one cryptic message, the humble lumber carrier Cynthia Olson and her crew vanished without a trace, their disappearance all but forgotten as the mighty warships of the U.S. Pacific Fleet burned.

The story of the Cynthia Olson's mid-ocean encounter with the Japanese submarine I-26 is both a classic high-seas drama and one of the most enduring mysteries of World War II. Did I-26's commander, Minoru Yokota, sink the freighter before the attack on Pearl Harbor began? Did the cargo ship's 35-man crew survive in lifeboats that drifted away into the vast Pacific, or were they machine-gunned to death? Was the Cynthia Olson the first American casualty of the Pacific War, and could her SOS have changed the course of history?

Based on years of research, Dawn of Infamy explores both the military and human aspects of the Cynthia Olson story, bringing to life a complex tale of courage, tenacity, hubris, and arrogance in the opening hours of America's war in the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Destroyer Down: An Account of HM Destroyer Losses, 1939–1945*




  








The author of Beneath the Waves provides a thorough history of the sinkings of Britain’s destroyer warships during World War II.

His Majesty’s destroyers had a long and costly war. Some eight thousand destroyer men did not survive. At the height of the war the Royal navy was commissioning four new vessels a month, which was only sufficient to replace those which had been sunk or severely damaged. This outstanding book contains the details of the majority of the sinkings that occurred throughout World War II and includes many firsthand accounts from the officers and crew involved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/25/22. Merry Christmas.

$2.

*Pegasus, the Heart of the Harrier: The History & Development of the World's First Operational Vertical Take-off & Landing Jet Engine *




  








This volume chronicles the making of the Harrier Jump Jet—the innovative Cold War fighter aircraft designed to operate from virtually anywhere.

In 1957, the British engine manufacturer Bristol Siddeley turned aircraft design on its head with the creation of the Pegasus engine. Until then, aircraft designs would seek out suitable engines. Now the Pegasus was an engine in search of a suitable aircraft. The result was the famous Hawker Siddeley Harrier, the first military airplane capable of vertical takeoff and landings. To this day, Harrier Jump Jets are still in front-line service with air forces around the world including the Royal Air Force and US Marine Corps.

In this volume, former Bristol Siddeley executive Andrew Dow offers an in-depth look at the Pegasus engine's original design concept, production and flight testing. Dow then covers the developments and improvements that have been made over the years. He also includes experiences of operational combat flying, both from land and sea. Written in straightforward prose that avoids technical jargon, Pegasus, The Heart of the Harrier is copiously illustrated with many previously unseen photographs and diagrams.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*The Gifts of the Jews: How a Tribe of Desert Nomads Changed the Way Everyone Thinks and Feels








Amazon.com: The Gifts of the Jews: How a Tribe of Desert Nomads Changed the Way Everyone Thinks and Feels (Hinges of History Book 2) eBook : Cahill, Thomas: Kindle Store


The Gifts of the Jews: How a Tribe of Desert Nomads Changed the Way Everyone Thinks and Feels (Hinges of History Book 2) - Kindle edition by Cahill, Thomas. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while...



www.amazon.com




*
$1.99 as I post.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/26/22.

Currently $3.

*Second Foundation *




  








The third novel in Isaac Asimov’s classic science-fiction masterpiece, the Foundation series

THE EPIC SAGA THAT INSPIRED THE APPLE TV+ SERIES FOUNDATION

The Foundation lies in ruins—destroyed by a mutant mind bent on humanity’s annihilation. But it’s rumored that there’s a Second Foundation hidden somewhere at the end of the Galaxy, established as insurance to preserve the knowledge of mankind. Now a desperate race has begun between the survivors of the First Foundation and an alien entity to find this last flicker of humanity’s shining past—and future hope. Yet the key to it all might be a fourteen-year-old girl burdened with a terrible secret. Is she the Foundation’s savior—or its deadliest enemy?

Unforgettable, thought-provoking, and riveting, Second Foundation is a stunning novel of adventure and ideas writ huge across the Galaxy—a powerful tale of humankind’s struggle to preserve the fragile light of wisdom against the threat of its own dark barbarism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Kirov (Kirov Series Book 1)*




  








Kirov – Military Fiction (Naval), by John Schettler
NOTE: THIS IS THE LATEST REVISED & EDITED FILE AS OF 7/1/15 TO CORRECT MINOR ERRORS THAT APPEARED IN THE ORIGINAL FILE RELEASES.

The battlecruiser Kirov, is the most powerful surface combatant that ever put to sea. Built from the bones of all four prior Kirov Class battlecruisers, she is updated with Russia’s most lethal weapons, given back her old name, and commissioned in the year 2020. A year later, with tensions rising to the breaking point between Russia and the West, Kirov is completing her final missile trials in the Arctic Sea when a strange accident transports her to another time. With power no ship in the world can match, much less comprehend, she must decide the fate of nations in the most titanic conflict the world has ever seen—WWII.

The novel is an intensely focused naval saga, where the crew of the lost Russian battlecruiser must struggle to understand what has happened to them, and then make a choice that could be decisive in the outcome of the war—who’s side are they on? A conflict between senior officers on the ship heightens the tension, and the course of all future history rides in the balance!

At this crucial time, Kirov finds herself just days and miles away from a secret summit at sea between Churchill and Roosevelt. On August 9, 1941, the two great leaders meet to plan cooperation in the war and lay down the Atlantic Charter, which decides the framework of post war power in the world and becomes the basis for the new United Nations and NATO.

With the hindsight of history as their guide, Kirov races south toward the secret meeting place at Argentia Bay in Newfoundland. Even as she cruises for the Denmark strait, both Roosevelt and Churchill prepare to embark for the sea journey as well. The Royal Navy soon discovers what they believe to be a fearsome new German raider in the Norwegian Sea, and they join with America’s Atlantic Fleet to bar the way and hunt down the most formidable surface action ship in the world.

Kirov is a compelling and deeply satisfying read by a master story teller. naval battles rage throughout the novel, and If you are a fan of naval fiction you will not be disappointed by this book. Written in a style that rivals some of the very best authors in the genre, C. S. Forester could not have done it any better!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $4.

*Thor's Anvil (Kirov Series Book 26)*




  








About Thor's Anvil - Book 26 in the Kirov series

An Alternate History of WWII

The crew of Takami returns to the South Pacific to meet with Yamamoto, and now they must undertake a new operation. A daring raid into the Indian Ocean is planned, as the Japanese aim to capture the last British outposts on Ceylon.

Lost in time, Anton Fedorov now confronts his moment of destiny in the lonesome village of Ilanskiy, and the decision he makes will decide the fate of the world he hopes to return to.

Meanwhile, the Germans now drive to the city of Volgograd, cutting it off as their troops reach the Volga in the north. There, a vital bridge links Hitler’s legions to those of Ivan Volkov, and the Germans mass their toughest Pioneers to attempt to break through at Rynok. Steiner is determined to storm this last Soviet bastion in the south, but Chuikov and Shumilov plot the stalwart Soviet defense that made this place an anvil of doom for Germany’s fortunes in the war. As the elite German divisions strike one by one to hammer upon that anvil, General Zhukov unleashes his long awaited winter counteroffensive aimed at Kursk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Terror Peak: Can You Survive the Mountain?*




  








Abominable Peak is the gnarliest hill in the Rocky Mountains. Only hardcore boarders and skiers ride there. No groomed trail posers allowed. Skill, moxie, and money rule. Not this season.

Former pro snowboarder Charles ‘Chance’ Hance is running from a drug addiction triggered by an injury, struggling with no longer being a pro, and chasing the ghost of his grandfather who died on the peak under suspicious circumstances. Riding is an addiction, and pain killers aren’t the only things that made him a junkie.

What was supposed to be a fun week with his old crew turns tragic when Chance is caught in an avalanche and barely escapes nature’s fury…and something more.

An ancient horror prowls the peak.

Chance’s obsessions shift as he hunts the yeti-like creatures, and is forced to fight for his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tell Me a Story: My Life with Pat Conroy *




  








“Tell Me A Story is breathtakingly tender, heartbreakingly true...The best memoir I’ve read.” — Mary Alice Monroe, New York Times bestselling author of The Beach House Reunion 

Bestselling author Cassandra King Conroy considers her life and the man she shared it with, paying tribute to her husband, Pat Conroy, the legendary figure of modern Southern literature.

Cassandra King was leading a quiet life as a professor, divorced “Sunday wife” of a preacher, and debut novelist when she met Pat Conroy.

Their friendship bloomed into a tentative, long-distance relationship. Pat and Cassandra ultimately married, ending Pat's long commutes from coastal South Carolina to her native Alabama. It was a union that would last eighteen years, until the beloved literary icon’s death from pancreatic cancer in 2016.

In this poignant, intimate memoir, the woman he called King Ray looks back at her love affair with a natural-born storyteller whose lust for life was fueled by a passion for literature, food, and the Carolina Lowcountry that was his home. As she reflects on their relationship and the eighteen years they spent together, cut short by Pat’s passing at seventy, Cassandra reveals how the marshlands of the South Carolina Lowcountry ultimately cast their spell on her, too, and how she came to understand the convivial, generous, funny, and wounded flesh-and-blood man beneath the legend—her husband, the original Prince of Tides.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Zong: A Massacre, the Law & the End of Slavery *




  








“A lucid, fluent and fascinating account of the Zong. The book details the horror of the mass killing of enslaved Africans on board the ship in 1781.”—Gad Heuman, co-editor of The Routledge History of Slavery

On November 29, 1781, Captain Collingwood of the British ship Zong commanded his crew to throw overboard one-third of his cargo: a shipment of Africans bound for slavery in America. The captain believed his ship was off course, and he feared there was not enough drinking water to last until landfall. This book is the first to examine in detail the deplorable killings on the Zong, the lawsuit that ensued, how the murder of 132 slaves affected debates about slavery, and the way we remember the infamous Zong today.

Historian James Walvin explores all aspects of the Zong’s voyage and the subsequent trial—a case brought to court not for the murder of the slaves but as a suit against the insurers who denied the owners’ claim that their “cargo” had been necessarily jettisoned. The scandalous case prompted wide debate and fueled Britain’s awakening abolition movement. Without the episode of the Zong, Walvin contends, the process of ending the slave trade would have taken an entirely different moral and political trajectory. He concludes with a fascinating discussion of how the case of the Zong, though unique in the history of slave ships, has come to be understood as typical of life on all such ships.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murders and Metaphors: A Magical Bookshop Mystery *




  








USA Today–bestselling author is back with the third cozy mystery in her more-charming-than-ever Magical Bookshop series—for fans of Sofie Kelly and Heather Blake.

Niagara region booksellers Violet Waverly and Grandma Daisy get a little help from Little Women as they sleuth the slaying of a sommelier whose book signing turned into her sayonara.

January means ice wine season in the Niagara Falls region, but the festivities leave Charming Books owner Violet Waverly cold, still reeling from a past heartbreak. A past heartbreak who will be present at the annual midnight grape-harvest festival, and no magic in the world or incantation powerful enough could get Violet to attend. But Grandma Daisy, an omniscient force all on her own, informs Violet that she’s already arranged for the mystical Charming Books to host celebrity sommelier Belinda Perkins’s book signing at the party. Little do either Waverly women know, the ice wine festival will turn colder still when Violet finds Belinda in the middle of the frozen vineyard—with a grape harvest knife protruding from her chest.

Belinda grew up in Cascade Springs, but she left town years ago after a huge falling-out with her three sisters. One of those sisters, Violet’s high school friend Lacey Dupont, attends the book signing in the hope of making amends with her sister, but Belinda and Lacey end up disrupting the signing with a very public shouting match and Lacey quickly becomes the prime suspect in the sommelier’s murder.

Violet is sure Lacey is innocent, and to keep her friend out of prison, Violet asks for guidance from her magical bookshop. The shop’s ethereal essence points her to Louisa May Alcott’s Little Women, but what have the four March sisters to do with the four Perkins sisters? If she can’t figure it out, Violet, herself, may turn as cold as ice. Violet, Grandma Daisy, Emerson the tuxedo cat, and resident crow Faulkner are back on the case in Murders and Metaphors, USA Today–bestselling author Amanda Flower’s enchanting third Magical Bookshop mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Desert Star (Renée Ballard Book 5)*




  








LAPD detective Renée Ballard and Harry Bosch team up to hunt the brutal killer who is Bosch’s “white whale”—a man responsible for the murder of an entire family.

A year has passed since LAPD detective Renée Ballard quit the force in the face of misogyny, demoralization, and endless red tape. But after the chief of police himself tells her she can write her own ticket within the department, Ballard takes back her badge, leaving “the Late Show” to rebuild and lead the cold case unit at the elite Robbery-Homicide Division.

For years, Harry Bosch has been working a case that haunts him—the murder of an entire family by a psychopath who still walks free. Ballard makes Bosch an offer: come volunteer as an investigator in her new Open-Unsolved Unit, and he can pursue his “white whale” with the resources of the LAPD behind him.

First priority for Ballard is to clear the unsolved rape and murder of a sixteen-year-old girl. The decades-old case is essential to the councilman who supported re-forming the unit, and who could shutter it again—the victim was his sister. When Ballard gets a “cold hit” connecting the killing to a similar crime, proving that a serial predator has been at work in the city for years, the political pressure has never been higher. To keep momentum going, she has to pull Bosch off his own investigation, the case that is the consummation of his lifelong mission.

The two must put aside old resentments and new tensions to run to ground not one but two dangerous killers who have operated with brash impunity. In what may be his most gripping and profoundly moving book yet, Michael Connelly shows once again why he has been dubbed “one of the greatest crime writers of all time” (Ryan Steck, Crimereads).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death by Appointment (The Dr. Cathy Moreland Mysteries) *




  








A doctor retreats to the Scottish coast for a fresh start—but finds herself in harm’s way—in this compelling murder mystery.

Physician Cathy Moreland needs time to heal, having recently been diagnosed with bipolar disorder while struggling with a painkiller habit. The little village of Kinnaven promises respite, but after Cathy attempts to get an opiate prescription, things don’t go well. When she discovers the body of the local Dr. Cosgrove, her sanctuary is shattered.

Before long, Cathy is swept up in local gossip about the death. Decades earlier, the cliff where Cosgrove died had been the site of another tragedy, leading some to suspicions about the doctor’s demise. But as Cathy determines to learn the truth, she will find herself in grave danger.

The Dr. Cathy Moreland Mysteries are written by a former practicing physician and praised for their “great characters” (Peter Boon, author of Who Killed Miss Finch?).

Revised version, previously published under the same title.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deadly Diagnosis (The Dr. Cathy Moreland Mysteries) *




  








A dying patient’s mysterious warning sends a doctor to follow a trail of murder in a new novel by the author of Death by Appointment.

As Betty Scott is dying, she warns Dr. Cathy Moreland that danger lurks at the charity shop where she volunteers. But the only clue she provides is a reference to the now-derelict psychiatric hospital called Fernibanks. Then Betty is found dead—but not from natural causes—and Cathy is compelled to investigate.

At the charity shop, Cathy encounters several workers, some of whom raise her suspicions.

When a local man with a learning disability is arrested for Betty’s murder, a man Cathy deems an unlikely suspect, she grows more determined to find the truth. And when two people end up in hospital, the story behind the recent events—and a long-ago death—begins to emerge . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Double Whammy (Skink Book 1)*




  







R.J. Decker, star tenant of the local trailer park and neophyte private eye is fishing for a killer. Thanks to a sportsman’s scam that’s anything but sportsmanlike, there’s a body floating in **** Bog, Florida—and a lot that’s rotten in the murky waters of big-stakes, large-mouth bass tournaments. Here Decker will team up with a half-blind, half-mad hermit with an appetite for road kill; dare to kiss his ex-wife while she’s in bed with her new husband; and face deadly TV evangelists, dangerously seductive women, and a pistol-toting ******* with a pit bull on his arm. And here his own life becomes part of the stakes. For while the “double whammy” is the lure, first prize is for the most ingenious murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Club: A Novel *




  








A REESE'S BOOK CLUB PICK

INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“Are you ready for the roller coaster ride that is The Club? . . . A beautifully written, densely plotted murder mystery that takes place at a private club off the coast of England. Read about a luxurious, celeb-only island during a weekend of partying and ultimately murder.” —Reese Witherspoon (Reese’s Book Club March ’22 Pick)

From the author of People Like Her comes a smart and sinister murder mystery set in the secretive world of exclusive celebrity clubs.

Everyone's Dying to Join . . .

The Home Group is a glamorous collection of celebrity members' clubs dotted across the globe, where the rich and famous can party hard and then crash out in its five-star suites, far from the prying eyes of fans and the media.

The most spectacular of all is Island Home—a closely-guarded, ultraluxurious resort, just off the English coast—and its three-day launch party is easily the most coveted A-list invite of the decade.

But behind the scenes, tensions are at breaking point: the ambitious and expensive project has pushed the Home Group's CEO and his long-suffering team to their absolute limits. All of them have something to hide—and that's before the beautiful people with their own ugly secrets even set foot on the island. 

As tempers fray and behavior worsens, as things get more sinister by the hour and the body count piles up, some of Island Home’s members will begin to wish they’d never made the guest list.

Because at this club, if your name’s on the list, you’re not getting out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sharpe's Revenge (#10) *





  







When his honor and reputation are at stake, Sharpe seeks revenge--at any cost

It is 1814, and the defeat of Napoleon seems imminent--if the well-protected city of Toulouse can be conquered. For Richard Sharpe, the battle turns out to be one of the bloodiest of the Peninsula Wars, and he must draw on his last reserves of strength to lead his troops to victory.

But before Sharpe can lay down his sword, he must fight a different sort of battle. Accused of stealing Napoleon's personal treasure, Sharpe escapes from a British military court and embarks on the battle of his life--armed only with the unflinching resolve to protect his honor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Scientist In The Crib: Minds, Brains, And How Children Learn *




  







This exciting book by three pioneers in the new field of cognitive science discusses important discoveries about how much babies and young children know and learn, and how much parents naturally teach them.It argues that evolution designed us both to teach and learn, and that the drive to learn is our most important instinct. It also reveals as fascinating insights about our adult capacities and how even young children -- as well as adults -- use some of the same methods that allow scientists to learn so much about the world. Filled with surprise at every turn, this vivid, lucid, and often funny book gives us a new view of the inner life of children and the mysteries of the mind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*With the German Guns: Four Years on the Western Front *




  








“An invaluable eye-witness account of life at the lower levels of the German Army during the First World War.”—HistoryOfWar.org

At once harrowing and lighthearted, Herbert Sulzbach’s exceptional diary has been highly praised since its original publication in Germany in 1935. With the reprint of this classic account of trench warfare, it records the pride and exhilaration of what to him was the fight for a just cause. It is one of the very few available records of an ordinary German soldier during the First World War.

“One of the most notable books on the Great War. It is a book which finely expressed the true soldierly spirit on its highest level; the combination of a high sense of duty, courage, fairness and chivalry.”—Sir Basil Liddell Hart


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Pope at War: The Secret History of Pius XII, Mussolini, and Hitler *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “The most important book ever written about the Catholic Church and its conduct during World War II.”—Daniel Silva

“Kertzer brings all of his usual detective and narrative skills to [The Pope at War] . . . the most comprehensive account of the Vatican’s relations to the Nazi and fascist regimes before and during the war.”—The Washington Post

Based on newly opened Vatican archives, a groundbreaking, explosive, and riveting book about Pope Pius XII and his actions during World War II, including how he responded to the Holocaust, by the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of The Pope and Mussolini

ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR: The New Yorker

When Pope Pius XII died in 1958, his papers were sealed in the Vatican Secret Archives, leaving unanswered questions about what he knew and did during World War II. Those questions have only grown and festered, making Pius XII one of the most controversial popes in Church history, especially now as the Vatican prepares to canonize him.

In 2020, Pius XII’s archives were finally opened, and David I. Kertzer—widely recognized as one of the world’s leading Vatican scholars—has been mining this new material ever since, revealing how the pope came to set aside moral leadership in order to preserve his church’s power.

Based on thousands of never-before-seen documents not only from the Vatican, but from archives in Italy, Germany, France, Britain, and the United States, The Pope at War paints a new, dramatic portrait of what the pope did and did not do as war enveloped the continent and as the Nazis began their systematic mass murder of Europe’s Jews. The book clears away the myths and sheer falsehoods surrounding the pope’s actions from 1939 to 1945, showing why the pope repeatedly bent to the wills of Hitler and Mussolini.

Just as Kertzer’s Pulitzer Prize–winning The Pope and Mussolini became the definitive book on Pope Pius XI and the Fascist regime, The Pope at War is destined to become the most influential account of his successor, Pius XII, and his relations with Mussolini and Hitler. Kertzer shows why no full understanding of the course of World War II is complete without knowledge of the dramatic, behind-the-scenes role played by the pope. “This remarkably researched book is replete with revelations that deserve the adjective ‘explosive,’” says Kevin Madigan, Winn Professor of Ecclesiastical History at Harvard University. “The Pope at War is a masterpiece.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*On the Roads of War: A Soviet Cavalryman on the Eastern Front*




  








A World War II survivor describes his combat experiences as a member of the Red Army’s 5th Guards Cavalry Division in the fight against the Nazi Germany.

Ivan Yakushin survived the Siege of Leningrad, fought at the Battle of Kursk and pursued the retreating German army through Russia, Belorussia, Poland and into Germany itself. This is the story of his war. He tells the tale in his own words, with remarkable clarity of recall, and gives an authentic insight into what combat on the Eastern Front was like for the ordinary soldier. He also provides a detailed, firsthand record of cavalry operations during a highly mechanized war, and this gives his book its special value.

The war for Yakushin began in Leningrad where he endured the terrifying first winter of the German siege. He describes the perils and privations that beset the city during a period in which over half a million civilians lost their lives. Yet it is his vivid recollections of his experiences as an artillery man, then a cavalry officer on the Eastern Front that are at the heart of this rare memoir.

In the Kursk salient Yakushin was severely wounded in the legs, during the Nevel offensive and Operation Bagration he took part in daring cavalry raids behind the German lines and, as the Soviet army penetrated into East Prussia and Germany itself, he was confronted by increasingly desperate German units struggling to defend their homeland. His descriptions of the merciless fighting during these last months of the war, in particular against the fanatical German Volkssturm, make fascinating reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Take These Men: Tank Warfare with the Desert Rats *




  








A 1955 military memoir offering a first-hand account of life in the British 7th Armoured Division during World War II.

Few accounts of the tank battles in the Western Desert during the Second World War have provided so vivid an evocation as Cyril Joly’s classic account Take These Men. In such inhospitable conditions, this was armoured warfare of a particularly difficult and dangerous kind.

From 1940 to 1943, battles raged back and forth as one side or the other gained the upper hand, only to lose it again. Often the obsolescent British armour was outnumbered by the Italians or outgunned by Rommel’s Afrika Korps, and frequently it suffered from the ineptitudes of higher command.

Cyril Joly’s first-hand narrative of these campaigns—highly praised when it was originally published in 1955—tells the story through the eyes of a young officer in the 7th Armoured Division, the famous Desert Rats. It describes in accurate, graphic detail the experience of tank warfare over seventy years ago, recalling the fortitude of the tank crews and their courage in the face of sometimes overwhelming odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Blood, Dust and Snow: Diaries of a Panzer Commander in Germany and on the Eastern Front*




  








‘The infantry is only a few metres ahead of us when suddenly, on the left of our tank, a Russian stands up. The swine had pretended to be dead when our infantry came past him! That’s an old classic, pretending to be dead and then firing from the rear. But that isn’t a good idea when facing tank-men like us… floor the accelerator! Turn left and run over him!'

The war on the Eastern Front from 1941 to 1945 was the bloodiest combat theater in the bloodiest war in history. Oberleutnant Friedrich Wilhelm Sander experienced this bloodshed first-hand when serving with the 11th Panzer-Regiment. This regiment made up the core of the 6th Panzer-Division, one of Hitler’s top armored formations, which was involved in most of the major campaigns on the Eastern Front; campaigns such as Operation Barbarossa and Operation Winter Storm.

Sander recorded his experience of these campaigns in astounding detail in some recently-discovered diaries covering the period from April 1938 to December 1943, translated here for the first time by historian Robin Schäfer. Written during the fighting, these diaries not only offer an honest assessment of the war on the Eastern Front, but also provide an insight into the mind of a young and highly politicized officer, and offer an intimate glimpse into the close-knit community of a German Panzer crew.

A brutally honest, immediate and unfiltered personal account, Sander’s translated diaries make for some uniquely fascinating reading about some of the most important campaigns of the Second World War. Supported by more than 100 photographs and maps from the period, Blood, Dust & Snow will be of great interest not only to readers studying the war on the Eastern Front, but also to any historian researching the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Valor: The Astonishing World War II Saga of One Man's Defiance and Indomitable Spirit *




  








Valor is the magnificent story of a genuine American hero who survived the fall of the Philippines and brutal captivity under the Japanese, from New York Times bestselling author Dan Hampton.

Lieutenant William Frederick “Bill” Harris was 25 years old when captured by Japanese forces during the Battle of Corregidor in May 1942. This son of a decorated Marine general escaped from hell on earth by swimming eight hours through a shark-infested bay; but his harrowing ordeal had just begun.

Shipwrecked on the southern coast of the Philippines, he was sheltered by a Filipino aristocrat, engaged in guerilla fighting, and eventually set off through hostile waters to China. After 29 days of misadventures and violent storms, Harris and his crew limped into a friendly fishing village in the southern Philippines. Evading and fighting for months, he embarked on another agonizing voyage to Australia, but was betrayed by treacherous islanders and handed over to the Japanese. Held for two years in the notorious Ofuna prisoner-of-war camp outside Yokohama, Harris was continuously starved, tortured, and beaten, but he never surrendered. Teaching himself Japanese, he eavesdropped on the guards and created secret codes to communicate with fellow prisoners. After liberation on August 30, 1945, Bill represented American Marine POWs during the Japanese surrender in Tokyo Bay before joining his father and flying to a home he had not seen in four years.

Valor is a riveting new look at the Pacific War. Through military documents, personal photos, and an unpublished memoir provided by his daughter, Harris’ experiences are dramatically revealed through his own words in the expert hands of bestselling author and retired fighter pilot Dan Hampton. This is the stunning and captivating true story of an American hero.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Red Sorrow: A Memoir *




  








“A searing memoir in fluid, conversational prose [that] adds to the pool of personal testimonies of China’s historical nightmare” (Publishers Weekly).

At the outbreak of the Cultural Revolution in 1966 China, thirteen-year-old Nanchu watched as the Red Guards burst into her home and arrested her parents, who were jailed and tortured.

Declared an outcast, left to care for herself and her younger brother, she witnessed her native Shanghai fall prey to Mao’s “red cyclone” that sought to purge China of all capitalist and old traditional values. Nanchu was sent to a military-labor camp where a million people of her generation were eventually relocated. There she suffered privation, unspeakable hardships, and constant abuse. Not until schools reopened was Nanchu able to escape the camp for a university. But even there, she soon realized, the revolution continued in the classroom.

In this “heart-rending” memoir, the author depicts not only her own family’s travails, but also a society upended by a power struggle at the highest levels of the government (Library Journal). This gripping story is essential reading for anyone interested in China and the struggle for freedom and human dignity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/26/22.

Currently $2.

*Betrayal in Berlin: The True Story of the Cold War's Most Audacious Espionage Operation *




  








"A riveting and vivid account. ... A remarkable story. ... It reads like a Hollywood screenplay." —Foreign Affairs

The astonishing true story of the Berlin Tunnel, one of the West’s greatest espionage operations of the Cold War—and the dangerous Soviet mole who betrayed it.

Its code name was “Operation Gold,” a wildly audacious CIA plan to construct a clandestine tunnel into East Berlin to tap into critical KGB and Soviet military telecommunication lines. The tunnel, crossing the border between the American and Soviet sectors, would have to be 1,500 feet (the length of the Empire State Building) with state-of-the-art equipment, built and operated literally under the feet of their Cold War adversaries. Success would provide the CIA and the British Secret Intelligence Service access to a vast treasure of intelligence. Exposure might spark a dangerous confrontation with the Soviets. Yet as the Allies were burrowing into the German soil, a traitor, code-named Agent Diamond by his Soviet handlers, was burrowing into the operation itself. . .

Betrayal in Berlin is Steve Vogel’s heart pounding account of the operation. He vividly recreates post-war Berlin, a scarred, shadowy snake pit with thousands of spies and innumerable cover stories. It is also the most vivid account of George Blake, perhaps the most damaging mole of the Cold War. Drawing upon years of archival research, secret documents, and rare interviews with Blake himself, Vogel has crafted a true-life spy story as thrilling as the novels of John le Carré and Len Deighton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/27/22.

Currently $2.

*The Serpent and the Rainbow*




  








A scientific investigation and personal adventure story about zombis and the voudoun culture of Haiti by a Harvard scientist.

In April 1982, ethnobotanist Wade Davis arrived in Haiti to investigate two documented cases of zombis—people who had reappeared in Haitian society years after they had been officially declared dead and had been buried. Drawn into a netherworld of rituals and celebrations, Davis penetrated the vodoun mystique deeply enough to place zombification in its proper context within vodoun culture. In the course of his investigation, Davis came to realize that the story of vodoun is the history of Haiti—from the African origins of its people to the successful Haitian independence movement, down to the present day, where vodoun culture is, in effect, the government of Haiti’s countryside.

The Serpent and the Rainbow combines anthropological investigation with a remarkable personal adventure to illuminate and finally explain a phenomenon that has long fascinated Americans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Family Affair: A Novel *




  








Life’s biggest dilemmas can provide its sweetest rewards

Anna McNichol knows how to take charge. Raised by a single mother, she’s worked to ensure her three children have every advantage she didn’t. And while her marriage has its problems, she values commitment and believes in "till death do us part." Now an empty nester, she’s at the peak of her career and ready to seize the opportunity to focus on her future.

But life can change in an instant, and when her husband dies suddenly, Anna’s carefully constructed world falls apart. The mysterious young woman at the memorial service confirms her husband had been keeping secrets, and Anna is determined to get to the truth.

For once, she doesn’t have the answers. Her kids are struggling with their grief, her mother’s health is in decline and Anna needs closure. Faced with one challenge after another, she finds support from an unexpected source. And as she puts her life back together, Anna realizes the McNichols may not be perfect but they’ll always be family, and family is forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Willful Misconduct: The Tragic Story of Pan American Flight 806*




  








Discover the truth about the crash that never should have happened.

In 1974, Pan American Flight 806 was hoping to land safely in Pago Pago, Samoa, but instead plummeted at 140 miles per hour into the jungle floor. The 101 passengers and crew members all survived this devastating crash. Unfortunately, only four of them escaped the wreckage before the ensuing fire that followed. After the disaster, Pan American was found guilty of “willful misconduct” after the longest and most expensive trial in aviation history.

William Norris sets out to discover the truth about the controversies surrounding the accident. What caused the crash, and what prevented the 97 passengers from escaping the aircraft with their lives? Among these questions, Norris discovers more answers to other mysteries about this devastating event and its trial along the way.

A gripping tale of courtroom drama, fascinating characters, and human tragedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*I Am a Hitman: The Real-Life Confessions of a Contract Killer *




  








The unbelievable account of life as a hitman from a man who has been doing it for decades

Hitmen commit heinous crimes virtually every day of the week and, in most instances, we don’t even realize.

He’s been a killer for hire for more than twenty years now, but life as a fulltime professional assassin has never been easy.

There have been close calls, failed attempts and a lot of looking over his shoulder.

And now, he has decided to come clean and seek atonement for his life as a murderer and one of the most covertly dangerous men alive.

An account of a life lived between our world and a shadowy underworld of criminals, a life lived under the radar of the law, a life lived in death.

This is the true story of a hitman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lord High Executioner: An Unashamed Look at Hangmen, Headsmen, and Their Kind *




  








A grisly tour of hangings, electrocutions, beheadings—and other state-sanctioned deaths that are part of the long history of the death penalty.

In Lord High Executioner, award-winning writer Howard Engel traces the traditions of capital punishment from medieval England and early Canada to the present-day United States. Throughout “civilized” history, executioners employed on behalf of the kingdom, republic, or dictatorship have beheaded, chopped, stabbed, choked, gassed, electrocuted, or beaten criminals to death—and Engel doesn’t shy away from the gritty details of the executioner’s lifestyle, focusing on the paragons, buffoons, and sadists of the dark profession.

Packed with all-too-true stories, from hapless hangings to butchered beheadings, this historically accurate look at the executioner’s gruesome work makes for a thoroughly gripping read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Heist: The Oddball Crew Behind the $17 Million Loomis Fargo Theft*




  








The inspiration behind the major motion picture Masterminds starring Zach Galifianakis, Owen Wilson, Kristen Wiig, and Jason Sudeikis!

The bizarre true story of the criminals behind the second-largest bank heist in American history.

One night in a small North Carolina town, a down-on-his-luck guard at Loomis Fargo manages to steal $17 million—literally more than one ton of cash. Despite being caught on camera wheeling the money from the vault to the getaway van, David Ghantt makes off to Mexico before the FBI can blink.

There's just one hitch: Ghantt has entrusted the money to an oddball crew of accomplices who had wooed him into committing this massive theft in the first place—and who, he soon learns, are trying to take him out. Now one of the most wanted men in America with the FBI hot on his heels, Ghantt must figure out how to get his money, get away from a hit man, and get even.

In this outrageously entertaining book, Jeff Diamant, the Charlotte Observer's lead reporter on the case, offers the definitive inside account of this astonishing true story that has captivated American audiences on the news and now on the big screen in the major motion picture, Masterminds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Winston S. Churchill: Never Despair, 1945–1965 (Winston S. Churchill Biography)*




  








The final volume of the acclaimed official biography: “A meticulously detailed and annotated account of Churchill’s declining years . . . A contemporary classic” (Foreign Affairs).

The eighth and final volume of Winston S. Churchill’s official biography begins with the defeat of Germany in 1945 and chronicles the period up to his death nearly twenty years later. It sees him first at the pinnacle of his power, leader of a victorious Britain. In July 1945 at Potsdam, Churchill, Stalin, and Truman aimed to shape postwar Europe. But upon returning home, was thrown out of office in the general election.

Though out of office, Churchill worked to restore the fortunes of Britain’s Conservative Party while warning the world of Communist ambitions, urging the reconciliation of France and Germany, pioneering the concept of a united Europe, and seeking to maintain the close link between Britain and the United States.

In October 1951, Churchill became prime minister for the second time. The Great Powers were navigating a precarious peace at the dawn of the nuclear age. With the election of Eisenhower and the death of Stalin, he worked for a new summit conference to improve East-West relations; but in April of 1955, ill health and pressure from colleagues forced him to resign.

In retirement Churchill completed his acclaimed four-volume History of the English-Speaking Peoples and watched as world conflicts continued, still convinced they could be resolved by statesmanship. “Never despair” remained his watchword, and his faith, until the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Spoils of War: Power, Profit and the American War Machine *




  








Why does the United States go to war?—a leading Harper’s commentator on U.S. foreign affairs searches for answers.

A withering exposé of runaway military spending and the private economic interests funding the U.S. war machine—for fans of Rachel Maddow and Democracy Now!

America has a long tradition of justifying war as the defense of democracy. The War on Terror was waged to protect the West from the dangers of Islamists. The US soldiers stationed in over 800 locations across the world are meant to be the righteous arbiters of justice. Against this background, Andrew Cockburn brilliantly dissects the true intentions behind Washington’s martial appetites.

The American war machine can only be understood in terms of the private passions and interests of those who control it—principally a passionate interest in money. Thus, as Cockburn witheringly reports, Washington expanded NATO to satisfy an arms manufacturer’s urgent financial requirements; the US Navy’s Pacific fleet deployments were for years dictated by a corrupt contractor who bribed high-ranking officers with cash and prostitutes; senior Marine commanders agreed to a troop surge in Afghanistan in 2017 for budgetary reasons.

Based on years of wide-ranging research, Cockburn lays bare the ugly reality of the largest military machine in history: as profoundly squalid as it is terrifyingly deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hex After Forty: Singing Falls Witches: Book One *




  








Torie Bliss thought that being over forty and having your husband dump you over your favorite meal would be rock bottom. Then she learned that the perfect life he had created for them was built on a foundation of lies.
A very public fall from grace leaves her penniless and homeless. Thinking she had nothing else to lose, she decides to move in with her estranged mother in a picturesque town in the mountains of North Carolina. Only to discover that her mother is quite the witch. Literally.

And so is Torie. They are from a line of witches who develop their magic after the age of forty. As if hot flashes and night sweats weren't enough, she now has to contend with wild magic that she has no idea how to control.

But she must learn to tap into her strange new powers to help her new friends solve a terrifying mystery.
Someone is killing off shifters in the sleepy town of Singing Falls, and if Torie can’t get her act together, she just may be next on the supernatural serial killer’s list.

Can Torie let go of her past in order to embrace her new future?

Find out in this exciting paranormal women’s fiction novel that proves you're never too old for good hex.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*That Good Hex: Singing Falls Witches Book Two*




  








There are few things in life that can’t be made better by some good old- fashioned Hex.

Torie Bliss had accepted the gifts that were bestowed on witches of her lineage. Gifts that manifested themselves after her fortieth birthday. Gifts that had come in handy when trying to solve the case of a supernatural serial killer.

Now, all she wanted was to relax, enjoy the company of her quirky new friends, practice her magic, and settle down in the scenic, mountain-side town of Singing Falls. And maybe get to know a certain werewolf that seems to have developed a thing for her.

At least that was the plan, until a knock at her door forces her to deal with someone from her past. Someone that is opening Torie’s world up to a whole new level of danger and darkness. Darkness that threatens to devour her new world.

Can Torie and her friends survive a threat that has been stalking them from the shadows?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Eastwind Witches Cozy Mysteries: Books 1-6: Paranormal Cozy Mystery Box Set *




  








*Nora had it all figured out... until she died.*
6 books, 1,000+ pages, 1 hellhound of a delightful ride!

Fans of paranormal cozy mystery can't get enough of Eastwind Witches, and you'll understand why as you tumble headfirst into the magical town of Eastwind where the supernatural has a knack for getting into super trouble.

Team up with Nora Ashcroft, a psychic witch who's just getting used to her powers, and her snarky hellhound familiar, Grim, as they solve Eastwind's toughest, hairiest, and twistiest crimes... all while trying to keep the lights on at the local all-night diner.

Included in this box set:
Crossing Over Easy (Book 1)
Death Metal (Book 2)
Third Knock the Charm (Book 3)
Queso de los Muertos (Book 4)
Psych-Out (Book 5)
Gone Witch (Book 6)

If you like small town mysteries, paranormal fun, and a whole heap of humor, get ready to chow down on the first six books of the Eastwind Witches Cozy Mysteries, served hot off the skillet in this single box set.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Slay it with Flowers: A Flower Shop Mystery *




  








Me, Abby Knight, an entrepreneur! Who would have guessed when I flunked out of law school a year ago that I'd be standing here today in front of Bloomers, my very own flower shop? Even though I may be penniless, I am soundly devoted to my new profession...whether it means arranging a bouquet of flowers - or unearthing the seeds of murder. 

NEAR MRS.

Abby's latest gig is the perfect marriage of her talents. Not only does her bride-to-be cousin, Jillian, want Abby to be a bridesmaid - she also wants her to sign on as floral designer and sleuth...

Though nearly once a year Jillian has agreed to marry a different man, she has yet to make it to the altar. But this time, it's cold dead feet may stop the wedding. Before the couple says "I do," one of the groomsmen disappears and another member of the wedding party is found dead. Luckily for Abby, she has plenty of help - including her brassy been-there-done-that assistant, a hunky bar owner with a penchant for love and justice, and her own family. Together, they aim to unveil the truth...and make sure the bride still gets her day to shine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Expended: A Dr. Sean Nolan Mystery *




  








The accepted free market business model has always been structured on creating desirable goods or services, promoting excellence and fiercely courting an ever expanding clientele. Those who succeed are rewarded handsomely and those who fail are forgotten in an instant.

But what happens to the rules of commerce when the customer actually becomes the product and the fastest way to guarantee profits is to make certain some of them don't survive?

That's what Dr. Nolan wants to know.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Grilling Dahmer: The Interrogation Of "The Milwaukee Cannibal" *




  








The Milwaukee detective who interrogated the notorious serial killer shares a vivid chronicle of what was revealed during the weeks-long encounter.

In the late hours of July 22, 1991, Detective Patrick “Pat” Kennedy of the Milwaukee Police Department was asked to respond to a possible homicide. Little did he know that he would soon be delving into the dark mind of one of America's most notorious serial killers, the “Milwaukee Cannibal” Jeffrey Dahmer.

As the media clamored for details, Kennedy spent the next six weeks, sixteen hours a day, locked in an interrogation room with Dahmer. There the thirty-one-year-old killer described in lurid detail how he lured several young men to his apartment where he strangled, sexually assaulted, dismembered, and in some cases, cannibalized his victims.

In Grilling Dahmer,Kennedy takes readers inside the mind of evil as he patiently, meticulously, listens to unspeakable horrors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Imposter *




  








“Spine-chillingly, jaw-droppingly good!" -- Mary Kubica, New York Times bestselling author of Local Woman Missing
Two sisters, a lifetime of secrets

Lilian and Rosie were once the closest of sisters, but the untimely death of their parents pulled them apart. Now, three years on, Rosie has reached out to her big sister, asking to meet. Driving on an icy road in the middle of a snowstorm, Rosie admits that she has something important to tell Lilian—a secret she describes as a matter of life and death. But before she has a chance to tell Lilian, a car careens into theirs, with devastating consequences.

Lilian survives unscathed, but Rosie is left with a traumatic brain injury, unable to communicate. Lilian is convinced that someone deliberately rammed Rosie’s car. But why? As Lilian begins to explore her sister’s past, she uncovers disturbing secrets that make her question if she ever really knew Rosie.

The closer Lilian comes to the truth, the more danger she and Rosie find themselves in. But Lilian is certain of one thing: she abandoned her little sister once before and will never do so again. Even if it means sacrificing everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Omega Factor *




  








"Dan Brown fans will want to check this one out" (Publishers Weekly): The Ghent Altarpiece is the most violated work of art in the world. Thirteen times it has been vandalized, dismantled, or stolen. Why? What secrets does it hold? 

Enter UNESCO investigator, Nicholas Lee, who works for the United Nations’ Cultural Liaison and Investigative Office (CLIO). Nick’s job is to protect the world’s cultural artifacts—anything and everything from countless lesser-known objects to national treasures.

When Nick travels to Belgium for a visit with a woman from his past, he unwittingly stumbles on the trail of a legendary panel from the Ghent Altarpiece, stolen in 1934 under cover of night and never seen since. Soon Nick is plunged into a bitter conflict, one that has been simmering for nearly two thousand years. On one side is the Maidens of Saint-Michael, les Vautours—the Vultures—a secret order of nuns and the guardians of a great truth. Pitted against them is the Vatican, which has wanted for centuries to both find and possess what the nuns guard. Because of Nick the maidens have finally been exposed, their secret placed in dire jeopardy—a vulnerability that the Vatican swiftly moves to exploit utilizing an ambitious cardinal and a corrupt archbishop, both with agendas of their own. 

From the tranquil canals of Ghent, to the towering bastions of Carcassonne, and finally into an ancient abbey high in the French Pyrenees, Nick Lee must confront a modern-day religious crusade intent on eliminating a shocking truth from humanity’s past. Success or failure—life and death—all turn on the Omega Factor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Think Tank: Forty Neuroscientists Explore the Biological Roots of Human Experience *




  








A spirited collection of essays by cutting-edge neuroscientists that irreverently explores the quirky and counterintuitive aspects of brain function

“Make us realize that what goes on in our minds is nothing short of magical.” —Yasemin Saplakoglu, Scientific American

Neuroscientist David J. Linden approached leading brain researchers and asked each the same question: “What idea about brain function would you most like to explain to the world?” Their responses make up this one‑of‑a‑kind collection of popular science essays that seeks to expand our knowledge of the human mind and its possibilities. The contributors, whose areas of expertise include human behavior, molecular genetics, evolutionary biology, and comparative anatomy, address a host of fascinating topics ranging from personality to perception, to learning, to beauty, to love and sex. The manner in which individual experiences can dramatically change our brains’ makeup is explored.

Professor Linden and his contributors open a new window onto the landscape of the human mind and into the cutting‑edge world of neuroscience with a fascinating and enlightening compilation that science enthusiasts and professionals alike will find accessible and enjoyable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Long Range Desert Group, 1940–1945: Providence Their Guide*




  








“A very engaging and fine tribute to a small band of men whose impact on the North African campaign in particular was quite immense.” —Pegasus Archive

This splendid record takes the reader behind enemy lines not only in North Africa but in Italy, the Aegean and the Balkans. The author, who commanded the LRDG, paints a vivid picture of the unit’s colorful characters: for example, Ralph Bagnold who put to good use the knowledge he gained from his pre-war desert travels.

The LRDG was truly international with New Zealanders and Rhodesians playing key roles. This classic book won acclaim from the critics on its first publication by virtue of the author’s unique knowledge, experience and narrative skills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fighting with Popski's Private Army*




  








This WWII memoir gives the inside story of Britain’s legendary demolition squadron and their daring escapades in Italy and Norther Africa.

During the Second World War, a Russian-born emigre named Vladimir Peniakoff emerged as a decorated officer of the British Special Forces in Cairo. Code-named Popski, he started the No. 1 Demolition Squadron—known as Popski’s Private Army—charged with thwarting Field-Marshal Rommel’s fuel supply in Northern Africa. This is the story of Popski's famous fighting unit as told by his second-in-command, Captain Bob (Park) Yunnie.


As Britain’s Eighth Army advanced toward Tripoli, PPA set out in jeeps across the desert to mount raids behind the Mareth Line in Southern Tunisia. In his lively and intimate account, Yunnie describes the ensuing action at Gafsa and Kasserine, and vividly depicts the sorties which took the men straight across the German Line of Command.

As Tunis fell to the Allies on May, 7th, 1943, PPA began raid operations for the Italian Campaign. Dropped into Central Italy by RAF gliders, they set about blowing up strategic targets while waiting for the Allied landings. Yunnie takes command of his own patrol, and through a series of daring missions, colorful characters flit in and out of the front-line action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Agent Josephine: American Beauty, French Hero, British Spy *




  








The New Yorker, Best Books of 2022
Booklist, Best Books of 2022

Singer. Actress. Beauty. Spy. During WWII, Josephine Baker, the world's richest and most glamorous entertainer, was an Allied spy in Occupied France.

Prior to World War II, Josephine Baker was a music-hall diva renowned for her singing and dancing, her beauty and sexuality; she was the highest-paid female performer in Europe. When the Nazis seized her adopted city, Paris, she was banned from the stage, along with all “******* and Jews.” Yet instead of returning to America, she vowed to stay and to fight the Nazi evil. Overnight, she went from performer to Resistance spy.

In Agent Josephine, bestselling author Damien Lewis uncovers this little-known history of the famous singer’s life. During the war years, as a member of the French Nurse paratroopers—a cover for her spying work—Baker participated in numerous clandestine activities and emerged as a formidable spy. In turn, she was a hero of the three countries in whose name she served—the US, France, and Britain. 

Drawing on a plethora of new historical material and rigorous research, including previously undisclosed letters and journals, Lewis upends the conventional story of Josephine Baker, explaining why she fully deserves her unique place in the French Panthéon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Daring World War II Raid on Ploesti *




  








An in-depth look at the doomed U.S. Army Air Force attack on Romanian oil fields vital to Hitler’s success.

In 1943, the Allied powers were grasping for anything to undercut Hitler’s power and relieve his relentless pressure on the Red Army, which had already suffered a staggering 11 million casualties. The U.S. Army Air Force planned Operation Tidal Wave, which would take off from Benghazi, Libya, fly low and maintain complete radio silence to escape Axis observation, and bomb Hitler’s vital oil fields in Ploesti, Romania. On August 1, 177 B-24 bombers prepared to take off. Fourteen hours later, only 88 B-24s returned.

Operation Tidal Wave was a massive strategic defeat. However, it proved the mettle of the USAAF and provided a rallying point for the public. Author William R. Bradle offers the definitive account of this doomed operation—the strengths, weaknesses, heroism, and failings—and takes readers into the thick of the action with thrilling accounts from many of the crews.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*American Artillery: From 1775 to the Present Day *




  








An extensively illustrated history covering the artillery weaponry of the United States military from the eighteenth to the twenty-first century.

The first regiment of artillery in the American Continental Army was formed in 1775. During the American Civil War almost a century later, artillery evolved from the employment of individual batteries to massed fire of grouped batteries.

In 1907, the US Army Artillery Corps was reorganized into the Field Artillery and the Coast Artillery Corps. During the First World War, a lack of American-made weapons saw the adoption of foreign artillery pieces. The Second World War demanded the introduction of many new field artillery pieces by the US Army. General Patton later commented, “I don’t have to tell you who won the war, you know our artillery did.”

American artillery firepower also took a heavy toll of the enemy during the Korean and Vietnam Wars. During the Cold War American artillery continued to develop, as the military embraced new weapons systems including tactical nuclear missiles, which thankfully never had to be used. Conventional artillery continued to prove highly effective in the country’s twenty-first century wars. This superbly illustrated and authoritative work covers the full range of artillery weaponry that has been in service with US armed forces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*April 1945: The Hinge of History*




  








Acclaimed historian and New York Times bestselling author Craig Shirley delivers a compelling account of 1945, particularly the watershed events in the month of April, that details how America emerged from World War II as a leading superpower.

In the long-awaited follow-up to the widely praised December 1941,Craig Shirley's April 1945 paints a vivid portrait of America--her people, faith, economy, government, and culture. The year of 1945 bought a series of watershed events that transformed the country into an arsenal of democracy, one that no longer armed the world by necessity but henceforth protected the world by need.

At the start of 1945, America and the rest of the world were grieving millions of lives lost in the global conflict. As President Roosevelt was sworn into his fourth term, optimism over an end to the bloody war had grown--then, in April, several events collided that changed the face of the world forever: the sudden death of President Roosevelt followed by Harry S. Truman's rise to office; Adolph Hitler's suicide; and the horrific discoveries of Dachau and Auschwitz. Americans doubled down on their completion of the atomic bomb and their plans to drop them on Hiroshima and Nagasaki, the destruction ultimately leading the Japanese Empire to surrender on V-J day and ending World War II for good.

Combining engaging anecdotes with deft research and details that are both diminutive and grand, April 1945 gives readers a front-row seat to the American stage at the birth of a brand-new world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Anti-Aircraft Artillery in Combat, 1950–1972: Air Defence in the Jet Age*




  








An in-depth look at the combat performance of ground-based air defenses during the Korean War, Vietnam War, Middle East conflicts, and other campaigns.

Though anti-aircraft artillery was extensively used in combat in the First World War, it wasn’t until World War II that it came into prominence, shooting down more aircraft than any other weapon and seriously degrading the conduct of air operations. In the battle between the attackers and anti-aircraft artillery, the latter had the upper hand when the war ended.

The post-war years saw a decline in anti-aircraft artillery as peace prevailed, and the advent of the jet aircraft seemed to tilt the balance in favor of the aircraft as they flew faster and higher, seemingly beyond the reach of anti-aircraft artillery. It would take all the hi-tech equipment and the guile and cunning that anti-aircraft artillery could muster to try and reclaim pole position. It is that story, of the tug of war between the aircraft and artillery, that forms the narrative of this book—as it traces the history of combat employment of anti-aircraft artillery from the Korean War, in effect the first Jet Age war, to the War of Attrition between Arab states and Israel when the missiles came of age, sending the aircraft scurrying for cover.

Mandeep Singh’s book is the first attempt to look at the performance of anti-aircraft artillery, incorporating the views, analyses and experiences of Soviet, Arab and South Asian Armies through the major wars between 1950 and 1972.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*The Good Captain: A Personal Memoir of America at War *




  








“This is a compelling tale of service, not only of experiences but also of the spirit and ethos that animates the warrior’s soul. I hope that young Americans read Rich Hooker’s story, understand better the rewards of a life of service, and look for ways that they too might help defend and strengthen our Republic." - Lieutenant General H. R. McMaster, USA (Ret), former National Security Adviser

R. D. Hooker, Jr. was a combat soldier and leader in five wars. He then served as a senior Pentagon advisor and as a White House staff member in four different administrations. At the time of his retirement from the military in 2010 he was the most decorated colonel in the US Army.

Beginning with his enlistment at 18 in 1975, this memoir chronicles his experiences in the post-Vietnam Army as a young paratrooper, as a West Point cadet, and as a combatant in the many military conflicts which followed. Hooker served in the invasion of Grenada, in the earliest days of the Somalia intervention, as one of the first American responders to the Rwandan genocide, with the first American units to enter both Bosnia and Kosovo, in peace-keeping operations in the Sinai desert, in the Pentagon on 9/11, and again in combat in Iraq and Afghanistan. Rising from private to colonel, he commanded a paratroop company, battalion and brigade and served in the continental US, Latin America, Europe, the Middle East, Africa and Southwest Asia. When not serving with troops, he taught at West Point and served in several high-level Pentagon assignments and in the White House in the administrations of George H. W. Bush, Bill Clinton, George W. Bush and Donald Trump.

As a gritty and accomplished combat soldier and leader of vast experience, the author’s writing conveys a first-person, hands-on appreciation of the American soldier and of close combat, around the globe and through five different conflicts, in all its demanding, heroic, and often tragic dimensions. Few if any memoirs of this genre can match the narrative arc shown here. In addition, the author describes each of these campaigns from a strategic and policy perspective informed by his White House and Pentagon experiences as well as years of academic training. The juxtaposition of these contrasting perspectives is compelling and unique.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/27/22.

Currently $3.

*Operation Relentless: An SAS Veteran's Hunt for the World's Most Wanted Man—Russian Fugitive "The Lord of War" *




  








The true story of the top-secret mission to capture the Russian billionaire arms dealer, the Merchant of Death: “This is James Bond meets Jason Bourne” (Bear Grylls, star of Man vs. Wild).

Viktor Bout was the world’s foremost arms dealer. From his hideout in Moscow, he masterminded the sale of weapons to dictators, rebels, despots, and terror groups worldwide—supplying anything from AK-47s to state-of-the-art helicopter gunships and anti-aircraft missiles. Known as the Merchant of Death, he was hunted by MI6, INTERPOL, the CIA, the NSA, and more. But the former KGB officer was shielded by a Russian state that partnered in his dark dealings.

Evading capture for years, Bout appeared utterly invulnerable. Then elite forces veteran Mike Snow, AKA The Bear, stepped forward. Snow had gotten to know Bout while working as a bush pilot in war-torn Africa. When the Drug Enforcement Agency approached Snow through a secretive, shadow network, they had one question for him: could he ensnare the Merchant of Death?

This is the real-life tale of Operation Relentless, the classified mission masterminded by Snow and a team of DEA operatives. Based on first-hand testimonies, it is the thrilling tale of a manhunt that ranges from the jungles of Colombia to the streets of Moscow, from horrific bloodshed and tyranny in Afghanistan to a snatch operation like no other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/28/22.

Currently $1.

*House of Skin (Fiction Without Frontiers) *




  








"Fans of ghost stories like The Haunting of Hill House and Hell House will love this book." - Horror Maiden

Myles Carver is dead. But his estate, Watermere, lives on, waiting for a new Carver to move in. Myles’s wife, Annabel, is dead too, but she is also waiting, lying in her grave in the woods. For nearly half a century she was responsible for a nightmarish reign of terror, and she’s not prepared to stop now. She is hungry to live again…and her unsuspecting nephew, Paul, will be the key.

Julia Merrow has a secret almost as dark as Watermere’s. But when she and Paul fall in love they think their problems might be over. How can they know what Fate—and Annabel—have in store for them? Who could imagine that what was once a moldering corpse in a forest grave is growing stronger every day, eager to take her rightful place amongst the horrors of Watermere?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Go Set a Watchman: A Novel *




  








#1 New York Times Bestseller

“Go Set a Watchman is such an important book, perhaps the most important novel on race to come out of the white South in decades." — New York Times

A landmark novel by Harper Lee, set two decades after her beloved Pulitzer Prize–winning masterpiece, To Kill a Mockingbird.

Twenty-six-year-old Jean Louise Finch—“Scout”—returns home to Maycomb, Alabama from New York City to visit her aging father, Atticus. Set against the backdrop of the civil rights tensions and political turmoil that were transforming the South, Jean Louise’s homecoming turns bittersweet when she learns disturbing truths about her close-knit family, the town, and the people dearest to her. Memories from her childhood flood back, and her values and assumptions are thrown into doubt. Featuring many of the iconic characters from To Kill a Mockingbird, Go Set a Watchman perfectly captures a young woman, and a world, in painful yet necessary transition out of the illusions of the past—a journey that can only be guided by one’s own conscience.

Written in the mid-1950s, Go Set a Watchman imparts a fuller, richer understanding and appreciation of the late Harper Lee. Here is an unforgettable novel of wisdom, humanity, passion, humor, and effortless precision—a profoundly affecting work of art that is both wonderfully evocative of another era and relevant to our own times. It not only confirms the enduring brilliance of To Kill a Mockingbird, but also serves as its essential companion, adding depth, context, and new meaning to an American classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Lost Apothecary: A Novel*




  








INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Named Most Anticipated of 2021 by Newsweek, Good Housekeeping, Hello! magazine, Oprah.com, Bustle, Popsugar, Betches, Sweet July, and GoodReads!

March 2021 Indie Next Pick and #1 LibraryReads Pick

“A bold, edgy, accomplished debut!” —Kate Quinn, New York Times bestselling author of The Alice Network

A forgotten history. A secret network of women. A legacy of poison and revenge. Welcome to The Lost Apothecary…

Hidden in the depths of eighteenth-century London, a secret apothecary shop caters to an unusual kind of clientele. Women across the city whisper of a mysterious figure named Nella who sells well-disguised poisons to use against the oppressive men in their lives. But the apothecary’s fate is jeopardized when her newest patron, a precocious twelve-year-old, makes a fatal mistake, sparking a string of consequences that echo through the centuries.

Meanwhile in present-day London, aspiring historian Caroline Parcewell spends her tenth wedding anniversary alone, running from her own demons. When she stumbles upon a clue to the unsolved apothecary murders that haunted London two hundred years ago, her life collides with the apothecary’s in a stunning twist of fate—and not everyone will survive.

With crackling suspense, unforgettable characters and searing insight, The Lost Apothecary is a subversive and intoxicating debut novel of secrets, vengeance and the remarkable ways women can save each other despite the barrier of time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*An Unquiet Mind: A Memoir of Moods and Madness *




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A deeply powerful memoir about bipolar illness that has both transformed and saved lives—with a new preface by the author. 

Dr. Jamison is one of the foremost authorities on manic-depressive (bipolar) illness; she has also experienced it firsthand. For even while she was pursuing her career in academic medicine, Jamison found herself succumbing to the same exhilarating highs and catastrophic depressions that afflicted many of her patients, as her disorder launched her into ruinous spending sprees, episodes of violence, and an attempted suicide.

Here Jamison examines bipolar illness from the dual perspectives of the healer and the healed, revealing both its terrors and the cruel allure that at times prompted her to resist taking medication.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Vintage Caper (Sam Levitt Capers Book 1) *




  








A globetrotting detective story, filled with the culinary delights and entertaining characters from the national bestselling author of A Year in Provence and our most treasured chronicler of French life.

“Wine and food aficionados will find much to savor.... Light, funny, and packed with a menu’s worth of scrumptious descriptions of exceptional dinners and drinks.” —USA Today

The Vintage Caper begins high above Los Angeles with a world-class heist at the impressive wine cellar of lawyer Danny Roth. Enter Sam Levitt, former lawyer and wine connoisseur, who follows leads to Bordeaux and Provence. The unraveling of the ingenious crime is threaded through with Mayle’s seductive renderings of France’s sensory delights—from a fine Lynch-Bages to the bouillabaisse of Marseille—guaranteed to charm and inform even the most sophisticated palates.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*News and Nachos: A Small Town Cozy Mystery (Tri-Town Murders Book 2) *




  








*Is her best friend a murderer?*

When the owner of the local Mexican restaurant is found dead face down in a plate of nachos, Tilly Bordeaux, the reporter for the Tri-Town Times, is on the job.

As she dives into the life of the deceased, she uncovers seedy behavior, lies and fraud. Even though the list of those who wanted the man dead is long, the sheriff, up for reelection, is focused exclusively on Tilly’s best friend, Carla, as the main suspect.

Tilly has no choice but to search for the true killer herself… before her friend is sent to prison for a crime she didn’t commit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Clawful Scandal (The Secret Library Cozy Mysteries Book 5)*




  








New for the Secret Library cozy mystery series!

Laura Lee and her friends are helping Mrs. Thornberry host a charity event for the local hospital. The dinner is a flurry with music, dancing, and celebrity guests. Everything seems to be going splendidly, including healthy donations piling in, until Mary sees the one person who Should Not be there.

The man is Timothy Skyler and is well known among the town's criminals as one of the craftiest of the bunch. But when he shows up dead among the town's elite, and with a piece of jewelry from Judge Katherine, everything explodes.

Life doesn't settle back to normal though, when the mystery is dumped into Laura Lee's lap as a mutual friend contacts her. Can the Secret Book Club untangle this mess before Laura Lee's friend gets dragged in farther?

Perfect for those who like cozy books heavy on mystery, adorable animals, small towns, humor in relationships and escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Girl, Forgotten: A Novel*




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

“It’s Slaughter’s prodigious gifts of characterization that make her stand out among thriller writers.” — Washington Post

From the New York Times bestselling author of Pieces of Her, comes an electrifying thriller featuring newly minted US Marshal Andrea Oliver as she investigates a cold case with links to her father’s past. 

A small town hides a big secret…

Who killed Emily Vaughn?

A girl with a secret…

Longbill Beach, 1982. Emily Vaughn gets ready for the prom. For an athlete, who is smart, pretty and well-liked, this night should be the highlight of her high school career. But Emily has a secret. And by the end of the evening, that secret will be silenced forever. 

An unsolved murder…

Forty years later, Emily’s murder remains a mystery. Her tight-knit group of friends closed ranks; her respected, wealthy family retreated inwards; the small town moved on from her grisly attack. But all that’s about to change.

One final chance to uncover a killer…

US Marshal Andrea Oliver arrives in Longbill Beach on her first assignment: to protect a judge receiving death threats. But, in reality, Andrea is there to find justice for Emily. The killer is still out there—and Andrea must discover the truth before she gets silenced, too…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Rain Dogs: A Detective Sean Duffy Novel (The Sean Duffy Series Book 5)*




  








New York Times Bestselling author

Rain Dogs, a stunning installment in the Sean Duffy thriller series, following the Edgar Award-nominated Gun Street Girl, is “another standout in a superior series” (Booklist).

It’s just the same things over and again for Sean Duffy: riot duty, heartbreak, cases he can solve but never get to court. But what detective gets two locked-room mysteries in one career?

When journalist Lily Bigelow is found dead in the courtyard of Carrickfergus Castle, it looks like a suicide. Yet there are a few things that bother Duffy just enough to keep the case file open, which is how he finds out that Bigelow was working on a devastating investigation of corruption and abuse at the highest levels of power in the UK and beyond.

And so Duffy has two impossible problems on his desk: Who killed Lily Bigelow? And what were they trying to hide?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Police at the Station and They Don’t Look Friendly: A Detective Sean Duffy Novel (The Sean Duffy Series Book 6)*




  








New York Times Bestselling author

Another thrilling mystery featuring Detective Sean Duffy and his most dangerous investigation yet

Belfast, 1988. A man is found dead, killed with a bolt from a crossbow in front of his house. This is no hunting accident. But uncovering who is responsible for the murder will take Detective Sean Duffy down his most dangerous road yet, a road that leads to a lonely clearing on a high bog where three masked gunmen will force Duffy to dig his own grave.

Hunted by forces unknown, threatened by Internal Affairs, and with his relationship on the rocks, Duffy will need all his wits to get out of this investigation in one piece.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Hunt: A Decker/Lazarus Novel (Peter Decker and Rina Lazarus Book 27) *




  








Detective Peter Decker and Rina Lazarus return to Los Angeles when a kidnapping hits close to home—in this breathtaking new thriller from New York Times bestselling author Faye Kellerman.

Peter and his partner, Detective Tyler McAdams, are thrown into an unsolved case and propelled into action when a body is found in the very woods where a man previously went missing in upstate New York.

But that’s not the only crisis that Peter has to deal with.

Teresa McLaughlin, the biological mother of Peter and his wife Rina’s foster son, Gabe, has fled to Los Angeles with her two children in tow, hoping to avoid a court injunction amid a messy divorce. But LA is no escape from her problems—she is found by ruthless men and beaten mercilessly. When she wakes, barely conscious, Teresa discovers that both of her children are gone and frantically calls Gabe for help.

With his mother on the verge of death, Gabe contacts Peter and Rina, as well as his biological father, the notorious Christopher Donatti, a former hit man from a known criminal family who’s now a millionaire in Nevada. By bringing Donatti into the fray, Gabe, Peter, and Rina know they have made a deal with the devil—but they may not be able to recover the kids without him.

As these unlikely allies rally to find the kidnappers before things end tragically, they race headlong toward an explosive confrontation from which no one will emerge unscathed...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*My Darling Husband: A Novel*




  






Bestselling author of DEAR WIFE and THE MARRIAGE LIE, Kimberly Belle returns with her most heart-pounding thriller to date, as a masked home invader reveals the cracks in a marriage.

Everyone is about to know what her husband isn’t telling her…

Jade and Cam Lasky are by all accounts a happily married couple with two adorable kids, a spacious home and a rapidly growing restaurant business. But their world is tipped upside down when Jade is confronted by a masked home invader. As Cam scrambles to gather the ransom money, Jade starts to wonder if they’re as financially secure as their lifestyle suggests, and what other secrets her husband is keeping from her.

Cam may be a good father, a celebrity chef and a darling husband, but there’s another side he’s kept hidden from Jade that has put their family in danger. Unbeknownst to Cam and Jade, the home invader has been watching them and is about to turn their family secrets into a public scandal.

With riveting twists and a breakneck pace, My Darling Husband is an utterly compelling thriller that once again showcases Kimberly Belle's exceptional talent for domestic suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sleep: The gripping crime thriller that will keep you up at night, from the million-copy bestseller *




  






Seven guests. Seven secrets. One killer. Do you dare to SLEEP?

All Anna wants is to be able to sleep. But crushing insomnia, terrifying night terrors and memories of that terrible night are making it impossible. If only she didn’t feel so guilty…

To escape her past, Anna takes a job at a hotel on the remote Scottish island of Rum, but when seven guests join her, what started as a retreat from the world turns into a deadly nightmare.

Each of the guests have a secret, but one of them is lying – about who they are and why they're on the island. There's a murderer staying in the Bay View hotel. And they've set their sights on Anna.

Seven strangers. Seven secrets. One deadly lie.

The million-copy bestseller is back in her darkest, twistiest book to date. Read it if you dare! Perfect for fans of Lucy Foley’s The Guest List and Alice Feenery’s Daisy Darker.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Just Like The Other Girls: A Novel*




  








From the Sunday Times bestselling author of Do Not Disturb, an electrifying tale of psychological suspense in which an unsuspecting young woman finds herself trapped in an increasingly sinister web of mystery and lies.


CARER/COMPANION WANTED FOR ELDERLY LADY
YOUNG FEMALE PREFERRED 
COMPETITIVE SALARY
ROOM AND BOARD INCLUDED
She thought she was safe. So did the others . . .

At loose ends after the devastating death of her mother, Una Richardson responds to an advertisement for a ladies’ companion, a position that leads her into the wealthy, secluded world of Mrs. Elspeth McKenzie.

But Elspeth's home isn’t the comforting haven it seems.

Kathryn, her cold and bitter daughter, resents Una's presence. More disturbing is evidence suggesting two girls lived here before her.

What happened to the young women?

Why won’t the McKenzies talk about them? 

What are they hiding?

As the walls begin to close in around her, Una fears she'll end up just like the other girls . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Nightwork: A Novel *




  









#1 New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts introduces an unforgettable thief in an unputdownable new novel…

Greed. Desire. Obsession. Revenge . . . It’s all in a night’s work.

Harry Booth started stealing at nine to keep a roof over his ailing mother’s head, slipping into luxurious, empty homes at night to find items he could trade for precious cash. When his mother finally succumbed to cancer, he left Chicago—but kept up his nightwork, developing into a master thief with a code of honor and an expertise in not attracting attention?or getting attached.

Until he meets Miranda Emerson, and the powerful bond between them upends all his rules. But along the way, Booth has made some dangerous associations, including the ruthless Carter LaPorte, who sees Booth as a tool he controls for his own profit. Knowing LaPorte will leverage any personal connection, Booth abandons Miranda for her own safety—cruelly, with no explanation—and disappears.

But the bond between Miranda and Booth is too strong, pulling them inexorably back together. Now Booth must face LaPorte, to truly free himself and Miranda once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Once More With a Vengeance (A Sheriff Ben Stillman Western)*




  








LOVE AND DEATH, BULLETS AND BLOOD . . .
Sheriff Ben Stillman finds himself in the unenviable position of having to arrest a young man for murder on suspicious evidence.

But the cards are stacked against the young firebrand who calls himself Johnny Nevada. One, Johnny has gotten Judge Hoagland’s daughter pregnant, shaming and enraging Hoagland himself. Two, Johnny warned Dave Bliss he was going to kill him because Bliss ordered Johnny to stay away from Bliss’s daughter, Sarah, whom the young Casanova was also sparking. Johnny made the warning public and two weeks later Bliss was dead.

Now Stillman has Johnny locked up in his jail at the courthouse. The judge wants to try the boy pronto and won’t recuse himself though under the circumstances Stillman knows he should.

Meanwhile, a bank robbery in Clantick interrupts the wedding of Doctor Clyde Evans and Katherine Kemmett, giving the roguish doctor just enough time to reconsider his affection for not only bachelorhood but the pretty young waitress, Evelyn Vincent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Warriors: An Alex Hawke Novel (Alexander Hawke Book 8 )*




  








Dashing counterspy Alex Hawke must rescue a kidnapped American scientist as the United States and China move dangerously close to all-out nuclear war in this adrenaline-fueled thriller in the New York Times bestselling series that combines the hallmarks of Clive Cussler, Tom Clancy, Ian Fleming, and Daniel Silva.

When an elderly professor at Cambridge is murdered, a victim of bizarre, ancient Chinese torture, Alex Hawke teams up with his Scotland Yard colleague and friend Inspector Ambrose Congreve to find the killer. But the death is only the opening move in a tense and lethal game of geopolitical brinksmanship.

In the United States the president has begun behaving strangely. Is his mental health deteriorating—or is there something far more sinister behind his questionable moves? The answer is crucial, for tensions are mounting between China, North Korea, and the U.S. And China has launched fighter jets and a mega submarine vastly more sophisticated than any seen before—military technology that leapfrogs anything the U.S. and Great Britain possess.

With the situation edging toward an unthinkable abyss, Hawke must pull off his most daring mission yet: infiltrate the China and neutralize the source of their advantage . . . or risk witnessing World War III.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Holy Wars: 3000 Years of Battles in the Holy Land *




  








“A compelling tale of how this spiritually and politically charged area of the globe has long been a place of pivotal battles” (Library Journal).

Today’s Arab-Israeli conflict is merely the latest iteration of an unending history of violence in the Holy Land—a region that is unsurpassed as witness to a kaleidoscopic military history involving forces from across the world and throughout the millennia.

Holy Wars describes three thousand years of war in the Holy Land with the unique approach of focusing on pivotal battles or campaigns, beginning with the Israelites’ capture of Jericho and ending with Israel’s last full-fledged assault against Lebanon. Its chapters stop along the way to examine key battles fought by the Philistines, Assyrians, Greeks, Romans, Arabs, Crusaders, and Mamluks—the latter clash, at Ayn Jalut, comprising the first time the Mongols suffered a decisive defeat.

The modern era saw the rise of the Ottomans and an incursion by Napoleon, who only found bloody stalemate outside the walls of Akko. The Holy Land became a battlefield again in World War I when the British fought the Turks. The nation of Israel was forged in conflict during its 1948 War of Independence, and subsequently found itself in desperate combat, often against great odds, in 1956 and 1967, and again in 1973, when it was surprised by a massive two-pronged assault.

By focusing on the climax of each conflict, while carefully setting each stage, Holy Wars examines an extraordinary breadth of military history—spanning in one volume the evolution of warfare over the centuries, as well as the enduring status of the Holy Land as a battleground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/28/22.

Currently $2.

*Knights Templar Encyclopedia: The Essential Guide to the People, Places, Events, and Symbols of the Order of the Temple *




  








This authoritative sourcebook offers comprehensive information on Knights Templar history, symbols, key figures, unanswered questions, and more.

Who were the Knights Templar? And how did they become the wealthiest multinational corporation in the medieval West? These powerful crusaders of the late Middle Ages remain a source of fascination for their mysterious ways and their far-reaching influence. The knights of the Order of the Temple were not only warriors, but also diplomats, international banking experts, advisors to popes and kings, and much more.

Written by leading Templar authority and medieval historian Dr. Karen Ralls, Knights Templar Encyclopedia presents the history of the Order of the Temple in an accessible A-to-Z format. This authoritative sourcebook features a wealth of information on the key Templar people, places, events, symbols, organization, daily life, beliefs, economic empire, trial, and more. It includes photos and illustrations, an extensive bibliography, a historical timeline, and a list of major European Templar sites.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/29/22.

Currently $2.

*Alien Secrets (Solar Warden Book 1) *




  








In the first novel in New York Times bestselling author Ian Douglas’ Solar Warden series, government conspiracy theories, UFO history, and thrilling space combat come together in an unforgettable interstellar military science fiction adventure.

THE TRUTH HAS ALWAYS BEEN HERE

In the final days of World War II, the Allies ransacked Berlin. Third Reich scientists were highly sought- out prizes for Americans and Russians desperate to possess the Nazi knowledge of nuclear firepower. But they failed to capture one of the most vital members of Adolf Hitler’s inner circle: SS Obergruppenfuhrer Hans Kammler. One of the engineers of Auschwitz, Kammler was also a liaison with the Nazis’ silent partners whose technological wonders nearly helped the Axis win the war—the alien species the Germans called the Eidechse. 

More than seven decades later, U. S. Navy SEAL Lieutenant Commander Mark Hunter has witnessed the impossible. On a mission in North Korea, an unidentified flying object destroyed a compound developing weapons of mass destruction. Now, he has been recruited to join a government agency that has been harboring a secret alliance with extraterrestrials since 1947. Selected to lead an elite force of soldiers, Hunter will travel across the stars to help humanity stake its claim among greater intelligent life in the universe.

But the aliens who have infiltrated Earth and guided war mongering nations since the twentieth century have their own agendas…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Siege of Earth (Empire Rising Book 6) *





  








The Flex-aor invasion fleets have been stopped, but at great cost. Human colonies lie in ruins, fleets have been decimated and the economies of the major space powers have been stretched to breaking point. Yet one nation stands unaffected. Hidden behind their borders, the Russian Space Federation is stronger than ever. Still enraged by the harsh peace terms forced upon them more than thirty years ago, the Federation sees its chance for revenge. Led by an Admiral with the tactical capabilities to rival any from the Allied space powers, the Russians have only one goal in mind; humanity’s homeworld will be theirs.

With the swiftness of the Russian attack, James, Suzanna, Lightfoot and many others find themselves isolated and cut off from one another. Worse, they are surrounded by allies that may no longer be trustworthy. Forced to fight with whatever forces they can muster, victory seems all but impossible.

Once again, the stakes are as high as they can get, for defeat would see the homeworld they sacrificed so much to protect falling under a new Russian tyranny. And if Earth falls, so too will the British Star Kingdom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Edge of Collapse: Box Set Books 1-3: A Post-Apocalyptic EMP Survival*




  








_Top 50 Amazon bestseller_ _Kindle All-Star Award Winner_

Don't miss the first three books plus the prequel box set in the riveting Collapse series from USA Today Bestselling Author Kyla Stone, on sale for a limited time!

In the dead of winter, an EMP attack destroys the U.S. power grid.
No electricity. No cars or phones. The country is plunged into instant chaos.

But for Hannah Sheridan, it's the best day of her life. For the last five years, she's been the captive of a sadistic psychopath—until the EMP releases the lock of her prison.

Battered but not broken, she emerges from her underground cell into a hostile winter wilderness with nothing but her determination to survive.

Reclusive ex-soldier Liam Coleman is headed nowhere fast. He believed he was prepared for any disaster, until the EMP took everything he'd ever cared about in a matter of seconds.

Two hundred frozen, perilous miles stand between them and their destination in rural Michigan. But the killing cold isn't the only threat, for Hannah's captor isn't about to let her go...

When the country goes dark, ordinary people find themselves facing the end of the world as they know it. With society collapsing before their eyes, they'll have to risk everything to protect their home and the people they love.

From USA Today Bestselling Author Kyla Stone comes the complete seven book Edge of Collapse series, a post-apocalyptic EMP survival thriller featuring flawed, complex characters and high-octane action adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Final Day: A John Matherson Novel *





  








A major release in the New York Times bestselling One Second After series, set in an alternate America rebuilding after an electromagnetic pulse, this is William R. Forstchen's The Final Day.

Since the detonation of nuclear weapons above the United States more than two years ago, the small town of Black Mountain, North Carolina has suffered famine, civil war, and countless deaths. Now, after defeating a new, tyrannical federal government, John Matherson and his community intend to restore their world to what it was before the EMP apocalypse. For the most part, they are succeeding.

This period of relative stability doesn’t last long. A new, aggressive government announces that it’s taking over and ceding large portions of the country to China and Mexico. The Constitution is no longer in effect, and what’s left of the U.S. Army has been deployed to suppress rebellion in the remaining states. John fears he and his town will be targets.

General Bob Scales, John’s old commanding officer and closest friend from prewar days, is sent to bring John into line. Will John and his people accept the new, autocratic regime? Or will revolution rip the fledgling nation apart at the seams?

Months before publication, William R. Forstchen’s novel One Second After was cited on the floor of Congress as a book all Americans should read. This third book in the series immerses readers once more in the story of our nation’s struggle to rebuild itself after an electromagnetic pulse wipes out all electricity and plunges the country into darkness, starvation, and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Pallbearers Club: A Novel*




  








“[A] deliciously confusing thriller.” – Weekend Edition (NPR)

A cleverly voiced psychological thriller from the nationally bestselling author of The Cabin at the End of the World and Survivor Song.

What if the coolest girl you’ve ever met decided to be your friend?

Art Barbara was so not cool. He was a seventeen-year-old high school loner in the late 1980s who listened to hair metal, had to wear a monstrous back-brace at night for his scoliosis, and started an extracurricular club for volunteer pallbearers at poorly attended funerals. But his new friend thought the Pallbearers Club was cool. And she brought along her Polaroid camera to take pictures of the corpses.

Okay, that part was a little weird.

So was her obsessive knowledge of a notorious bit of New England folklore that involved digging up the dead. And there were other strange things – terrifying things – that happened when she was around, usually at night. But she was his friend, so it was okay, right?

Decades later, Art tries to make sense of it all by writing The Pallbearers Club: A Memoir. But somehow this friend got her hands on the manuscript and, well, she has some issues with it. And now she’s making cuts.

Seamlessly blurring the lines between fiction and memory, the supernatural and the mundane, The Pallbearers Club is an immersive, suspenseful portrait of an unusual and disconcerting relationship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*My Life (Revised and Updated)*




  








A remarkable account of a wildly artistic life, finally restored to its unexpurgated form, with a revealing new introduction by Joan Acocella.


The visionary choreographer and dancer Isadora Duncan (1877–1927) not only revolutionized dance in the twentieth century but blazed a path for other visionaries who would follow in her wake. While many biographies have explored Duncan’s crucial role as one of the founders of modern dance, no other book has proved as critical—as both historical record and vivid evocation of a riveting life—as her autobiography. From her early enchantment with classical music and poetry to her great successes abroad, to her sensational love affairs and headline-grabbing personal tragedies, Duncan’s story is a dramatic one. My Life still stands alone as “a great document, revealing the truth of her life as she understood it, without reticence or apology or compromise” (New York Herald Tribune). Now, in this fully restored edition, with its risqué recollections and fervent idealism, My Life can be appreciated by a new generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Cult of Smart: How Our Broken Education System Perpetuates Social Injustice*




  








Named one of Vulture’s Top 10 Best Books of 2020!

Leftist firebrand Fredrik deBoer exposes the lie at the heart of our educational system and demands top-to-bottom reform.

Everyone agrees that education is the key to creating a more just and equal world, and that our schools are broken and failing. Proposed reforms variously target incompetent teachers, corrupt union practices, or outdated curricula, but no one acknowledges a scientifically-proven fact that we all understand intuitively: Academic potential varies between individuals, and cannot be dramatically improved. In The Cult of Smart, educator and outspoken leftist Fredrik deBoer exposes this omission as the central flaw of our entire society, which has created and perpetuated an unjust class structure based on intellectual ability.

Since cognitive talent varies from person to person, our education system can never create equal opportunity for all. Instead, it teaches our children that hierarchy and competition are natural, and that human value should be based on intelligence. These ideas are counter to everything that the left believes, but until they acknowledge the existence of individual cognitive differences, progressives remain complicit in keeping the status quo in place.

This passionate, voice-driven manifesto demands that we embrace a new goal for education: equality of outcomes. We must create a world that has a place for everyone, not just the academically talented. But we’ll never achieve this dream until the Cult of Smart is destroyed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*"L" is for Lawless: A Kinsey Millhone Novel *




  








Get ready for one of Kinsey Millhone's "wildest adventures yet" (San Francisco Examiner) from #1 New York Times bestselling author Sue Grafton

Kinsey's skills are about to be sorely tested. She is about to meet her duplicitous match in a couple of world-class prevaricators who quite literally take her for the ride of her life.

"L" Is for Lawless: Call it Kinsey Millhone in bad company. Call it a mystery without a murder, a treasure hunt without a map, a quest novel with truly mixed-up motives. Call it the return of Kinsey as bad girl-- quick-witted and quicksilvery, smart-mouthed and smart-alecky-- poking her nose into everyone's dirty laundry as she joins up with a modern-day Bonnie and Clyde in an Our Gang comedy that will take her halfway across the country and leave her with a major headache and an empty bank balance.

America's favorite borderline delinquent is back with her one-liners on tap and her energy level on high, romping through her fastest and funniest adventure in this, her twelfth foray into the alphabet of crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*"M" is for Malice: A Kinsey Millhone Novel*




  








Brace yourself for an "Electrifying and thoroughly satisfying" read (Publishers Weekly) from #1 New York Times bestselling author Sue Grafton

"M" is for money. Lots of it. "M" is for Malek Construction, the $40 million company that grew out of modest soil to become one of the big three in California construction, one of the few still in family hands.

"M" is for the Malek family: four sons now nearing middle age who stand to inherit a fortune--four men with very different outlooks, temperaments, and needs, linked only by blood and money. Eighteen years ago, one of them--angry, troubled, and in trouble--went missing.

"M" is for Millhone, hired to trace that missing black sheep brother.

"M" is for memories, none of them happy. The bitter memories of an embattled family. This prodigal son will find no welcome at his family's table. "M" is for malice.

And in brutal consequence, "M" is for murder, the all-too-common outcome of familial hatreds.

"M" is for malice . . . and malice kills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*"N" is for Noose: A Kinsey Millhone Novel *




  








"SMART AND SASSY" (New York Times) P.I. Kinsey Millhone is at it again in "N" is for Noose—another thrilling adventure from the #1 New York Times bestselling author Sue Grafton

Kinsey Millhone should have done something else--she should have turned the car in the direction of home. Instead, she was about to put herself in the gravest jeopardy of her career.

Tom Newquist had been a detective in the Nota Lake sheriff's office--a tough, honest cop respected by everyone. When he died suddenly, the townsfolk were saddened but not surprised: Just shy of sixty-five, Newquist worked too hard, smoked too much, and exercised too little. That plus an appetite for junk food made him a poster boy for an American Heart Association campaign. Newquist's widow didn't doubt the coroner's report. But what Selma couldn't accept was not knowing what had so bothered Tom in the last six weeks of his life. What was it that had made him prowl restlessly at night, that had him brooding constantly? Selma Newquist wanted closure, and the only way she'd get it was if she found out what it was that had so bedeviled her husband. Kinsey should have dumped the case. It was vague and hopeless, like looking for a needle in a haystack. Instead, she set up shop in Nota Lake, where she found that looking for a needle in a haystack can draw blood. Very likely, her own."N" Is for Noose: a novel in which Kinsey Millhone becomes the target and an entire town seems in for the kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*"O" is for Outlaw (Kinsey Millhone Book 15) *




  








“Grafton keeps pulling out surprises- and pulling us in.” —Entertainment Weekly on "O" is for Outlaw

Through fourteen books, fans have been fed short rations when it comes to Kinsey Millhone's past: a morsel here, a dollop there. We know of the aunt who raised her, the second husband who left her, the long-lost family up the California coast. But husband number one remained a blip on the screen until now.

The call comes on a Monday morning from a guy who scavenges defaulted storage units at auction. Last week he bought a stack. They had stuff in them--Kinsey stuff. For thirty bucks, he'll sell her the lot. Kinsey's never been one for personal possessions, but curiosity wins out and she hands over a twenty (she may be curious but she loves a bargain). What she finds amid childhood memorabilia is an old undelivered letter.

It will force her to reexamine her beliefs about the breakup of that first marriage, about the honor of that first husband, about an old unsolved murder. It will put her life in the gravest peril.

"O" Is for Outlaw: Kinsey's fifteenth adventure into the dark side of human nature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Echoes in Death: An Eve Dallas Novel *




  








Echoes in Death, the chilling new suspense novel from #1 New York Times bestselling author J.D. Robb is the perfect entry point into the compelling In Death police procedural series featuring Lieutenant Eve Dallas.

As NY Lt. Eve Dallas and her billionaire husband Roarke are driving home, a young woman—dazed, naked, and bloody—suddenly stumbles out in front of their car. Roarke slams on the brakes and Eve springs into action.

Daphne Strazza is rushed to the ER, but it’s too late for her husband Dr. Anthony Strazza. A brilliant orthopedic surgeon, he now lies dead amid the wreckage of his obsessively organized town house, his three safes opened and emptied. Daphne would be a valuable witness, but in her terror and shock the only description of the perp she can offer is repeatedly calling him “the devil”...

While it emerges that Dr. Strazza was cold, controlling, and widely disliked, this is one case where the evidence doesn’t point to the spouse. So Eve and her team must get started on the legwork, interviewing everyone from dinner-party guests to professional colleagues to caterers, in a desperate race to answer some crucial questions:

What does the devil look like? And where will he show up next?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Faithless in Death: An Eve Dallas Novel *




  








In the new Eve Dallas police thriller from #1 New York Times-bestselling author J. D. Robb, what looked like a lover’s quarrel turned fatal has larger—and more terrifying—motives behind it…

The scene in the West Village studio appears to be classic crime-of-passion: two wineglasses by the bed, music playing, and a young sculptor named Ariel Byrd with the back of her head bashed in. But when Dallas tracks down the wealthy Upper East Side woman who called 911, the details don’t add up. Gwen Huffman is wealthy, elegant, comforted by her handsome fiancé as she sheds tears over the trauma of finding the body—but why did it take an hour to report it? And why is she lying about little things?

As Eve and her team look into Gwen, her past, and the people around her, they find that the lies are about more than murder. As with sculpture, they need to chip away at the layers of deception to find the shape within—and soon they’re getting the FBI involved in a case that involves a sinister, fanatical group and a stunning criminal conspiracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Nail's Crossing: A Novel *




  







This debut mystery from a fresh voice in Southwestern fiction stakes out the common ground between Tony Hillerman, Elmore Leonard, and Cormac McCarthy.

In a remote corner of the Chickasaw Nation, tribal Lighthorse policeman Bill Maytubby and county deputy Hannah Bond discover the buzzard-ravaged body of Majesty Tate, a young drifter with a blank past. They comb Oklahoma’s rock prairie, river bottoms, and hard-bitten small towns for traces of her last days.

Tate was seen dancing with Austin Love, a violent local meth dealer fresh out of prison. An Oklahoma City motel clerk connects her with an aspiring politician. An oil-patch roustabout and a shady itinerant preacher provide dubious leads. Ne’er-do-wells start dying off.

A fluke lead propels Maytubby deep into Louisiana’s bayou country, where a Cajun shrimper puts him on the scent of a bizarre conspiracy. He and Bond reunite in the Chickasaw Nation for the eventual face-off at Nail’s Crossing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Mean and Evil (A Brannigan's Land Western Book 2) *




  








The national bestselling western authors William W. Johnstone and J.A. Johnstone bring us another Ty Brannigan western with a unique and American brand of justice.

JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. WHERE FAMILY COMES FIRST.

Ex-lawman turned cattle rancher Ty Brannigan loves his wife and children. And may Lord have mercy on those who would harm them—because Ty Brannigan will show none.

KILLER SMILE

No one knows their way around a faro table, bank vault, or six shooter more than Smilin’ Doc Ford. When he’s not gambling or thieving, he’s throwing lead—or, if he’s feeling especially vicious, slitting throats with his Arkansas toothpick. Roaming the west with Doc is a band of wild outlaws including a pair of hate-filled ex-cons and the voluptuous Zenobia “Zee” Swallow, Doc’s kill-crazy lady.

The gang have been on a killing spree, leaving a trail of bodies near Ty Brannigan’s Powderhorn spread in Wyoming’s Bear Paw Mountains. U.S. marshals want Ty to help them track down Smilin’ Doc’s bunch. But when the hunt puts the Brannigan clan in the outlaws’ sights, Ty and his kin take justice into their own hands—and deliver it with a furious, final vengeance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cleopatra's Tomb: A Maggie Edwards Adventure (Maggie Edwards Adventures Book 1) *




  








An unexpected package with a mysterious note and an ancient artifact catapults Maggie Edwards into an unbelievable adventure.

When her archeologist uncle sends her a strange item, Maggie is unknowingly plunged into a world of danger. A terrifying phone call alerts her to the danger both she and her uncle face.

After a break-in at her apartment, Maggie has nowhere to turn. She is forced to trust her uncle’s self-proclaimed associate. Is he leading her one step closer to finding Ollie alive or deeper into the dangerous web of the tomb raiders?

The tiny scarab could lead Maggie to the biggest archeological discovery of the modern world… if she lives long enough to find it.

Indiana Jones meets Lara Croft in this globe-trotting adventure series by Nellie H. Steele. Find out why Indies Today calls Cleopatra's Tomb "the perfect page-turning getaway."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Take Your Breath Away: A Novel*




  








A missing woman. A husband suspected. The truth will . . .

TAKE YOUR BREATH AWAY

From the New York Times bestselling author of Find You First and Elevator Pitch comes a gripping psychological thriller about a formerly missing woman who has suddenly returned under mysterious circumstances.

One weekend, while Andrew Mason was on a fishing trip, his wife, Brie, vanished without a trace. Most everyone assumed Andy had got away with murder—it’s always the husband, isn’t it?—but the police could never build a strong case against him. For a while, Andy hit rock bottom—he drank too much to numb the pain, was abandoned by all his friends save one, nearly lost his business, and became a pariah in the place he once called home.

Now, six years later, Andy has finally put his life back together. He sold the house he once shared with Brie and moved away. To tell the truth, he wasn’t sad to hear that the old place was razed and a new house built on the site. He’s settled down with a new partner, Jayne, and life is good.

But Andy’s peaceful world is about to shatter. One day, a woman shows up at his old address, screaming, “Where’s my house? What’s happened to my house?” And then, just as suddenly as she appeared, the woman—who bears a striking resemblance to Brie—is gone. The police are notified and old questions—and dark suspicions—resurface. 

Could Brie really be alive after all these years? If so, where has she been? It soon becomes clear that Andy’s future and the lives of those closest to him depend on discovering what the hell is going on. The trick will be whether he can stay alive long enough to unearth the answers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Mosquito: Menacing the Reich: Combat Action in the Twin-Engine Wooden Wonder of World War II*




  







On 15 November it came suddenly out of nowhere inches above the hangars with a crackling thunderclap of twin Merlins. As we watched, bewitched, it was flung about the sky in a beyond belief display for a bomber that could out perform any fighter. Well-bred whisper of a touch down, a door opened and down the ladder came suede shoes, yellow socks and the rest of Geoffrey de Havilland.

The memories of Sergeant (later Flight Lieutenant DFC) Mike Carreck who was an observer with 105 Squadron when he first laid eyes on the new de Havilland Mosquito. This was an aircraft that would prove itself to be one of the most versatile and revered aircraft to fly with the RAF in World War II.

This book is full of firsthand accounts from the crews that flew the Mossie in its roles as a bomber, long-range reconnaissance and low-level strike aircraft. The author has gathered together many of the most exciting operational reports that cover the period from the types introduction until the end of World War II. The text is interwoven with the background history of the personnel and squadrons, the purpose of the operations undertaken and their often devastating results.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Achtung Panzer!: The Development of Tank Warfare (W&N Military) *




  








This is one of the most significant military books of the twentieth century. By an outstanding soldier of independent mind, it pushed forward the evolution of land warfare and was directly responsible for German armoured supremacy in the early years of the Second World War.

Published in 1937, the result of 15 years of careful study since his days on the German General Staff in the First World War, Achtung Panzer! argues how vital the proper use of tanks and supporting armoured vehicles would be in the conduct of a future war. When that war came, just two years later, he proved it, leading his Panzers with distinction in the Polish, French and Russian campaigns. Panzer warfare had come of age, exactly as he had forecast.This first English translation of Heinz Guderian's classic book - used as a textbook by Panzer officers in the war - has an introduction and extensive background notes by the modern English historian Paul Harris.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Japan's Last Bid for Victory: The Invasion of India, 1944*




  







Robert Lymans deep knowledge and understanding of the war in Burma, and the great battles at Kohima and Imphal in 1944, are well known. In this book he uses original documents, published works and personal accounts to weave together an enthralling account of some of the bitterest fighting of WWII. Not only does he use British sources for his research but he has also included material from the Naga tribes of north-east India, on whose land these battles were fought, and from Japanese accounts, including interviews with Japanese veterans of the fighting. Thus he has been able to produce what is arguably the most balanced history of the battles that were pivotal in ending the Japanese empire.

Fergal Keane, journalist and author of Road to Bones: The Siege of Kohima 1944 wrote to the author saying ‘What a triumph! I finished it last night. You have done a wonderful job. I only wish Id read it before writing my own book! He goes on to say ‘Robert Lyman is one of the great writers about men and war and in this book he has succeeded in conveying the courage, genius and folly of an epic struggle. I cannot think of a writer engaged in the subject of the Second World War who can match Lyman for his integrity or the soundness of his judgments.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Into the Jaws of Death: The True Story of the Legendary Raid on Saint-Nazaire *




  








On the night of 28 March 1942 the Royal Navy and British commandos assaulted the German-held French Atlantic port of Saint-Nazaire in one of the most audacious raids of the Second World War. Their plan was simple: to drive an old destroyer packed with three tons of explosive at full speed into the outer gate of the Normandie dock.

Destroying this would deny the formidable Tirpitz battleship, currently lurking menacingly in the Norwegian fjords, a base from which it could inflict devastation upon the convoys supplying Britain from the United States. 'Operation Chariot' was dramatically successful, but at a great cost. Fewer than half the men who went on the mission returned. In recognition of their extraordinary bravery, eighty-nine decorations were awarded, including five Victoria Crosses.

Into the Jaws of Death is a gripping story of high daring that demonstrates how the decisive courage of a small group of men changed the course of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stormtrooper on the Eastern Front: Fighting with Hitler's Latvian SS *




  







Following the conquest of his native Latvia by the Nazis, the author was given the stark choice: service in the SS or forced labor in a slave camp. So he 'volunteered' to fight for the Nazis. He describes his training and how he became an instructor before being sent into Russia. He nearly perished during the terrible winter of 1943-44 being wounded and finding himself with his friend lying dead on top of him. As the tide turned and the Russians advanced remorselessly through. He was wounded twice more and awarded the Iron Cross for bravery.

With German resistance collapsing, the author had to flee for his life - capture by the Russians meant almost certain death. He surrendered to the Americans but describes the neglect he suffered at their hands. Unable to return to Latvia now occupied by the Russians, he became a Displaced Person eventually settling in the UK.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Eastern Inferno: The Journals of a German Panzerjäger on the Eastern Front, 1941–43 *




  








“Remarkable personal journals . . revealing the combat experience of the German-Russian War as seldom seen before . . . a harrowing yet poignant story” (Military Times).

Hans Roth was a member of the anti-tank panzerjager battalion, 299th Infantry Division, attached to the Sixth Army, as the invasion of Russia began. As events transpired, he recorded the tension as the Germans deployed on the Soviet frontier in June 1941. Then, a firestorm broke loose as the Wehrmacht tore across the front, forging into the primitive vastness of the East.

During the Kiev encirclement, Roth’s unit was under constant attack as the Soviets desperately tried to break through the German ring. At one point, after the enemy had finally been beaten, a friend serving with the SS led him to a site—possibly Babi Yar—where he witnessed civilians being massacred. After suffering through a brutal winter against apparently endless Russian reserves, his division went on the offensive again when the Germans drove toward Stalingrad.

In these journals, attacks and counterattacks are described in you-are-there detail. Roth wrote privately, as if to keep himself sane, knowing his honest accounts of the horrors in the East could never pass Wehrmacht censors. When the Soviet counteroffensive of winter 1942 begins, his unit is stationed alongside the Italian 8th Army, and his observations of its collapse, as opposed to the reaction of the German troops sent to stiffen its front, are of special fascination.

Roth’s three journals were discovered many years after his disappearance, tucked away in the home of his brother. After his brother’s death, his family discovered them and sent them to Rosel, Roth’s wife. In time, Rosel handed down the journals to Erika, Roth’s only daughter, who had emigrated to America. Roth was likely working on a fourth journal before he was reported missing in action in July 1944. Although his ultimate fate remains unknown, what he did leave behind, now finally revealed, is an incredible firsthand account of the horrific war the Germans waged in Russia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Not Ordinary Men: The Story of the Battle of Kohima*




  







Having driven the British and Indian Forces out of Burma in 1942, General Mutaguchi, Commanding the 15th Japanese Army, was obsessed by the conquest of India. In 1944 the British 14th Army, under its commander General Slim, drew back to the Imphal Plain, before Mutaguchi's impending offensive. To the north, however, the entire Japanese 31 Division had crossed the Chindwin and, on April 5, arrived at the hill-station and road junction of Kohima, cutting off Imphal except by air, from the supply point at Dimpapur.

Kohima was initially manned by only 266 men of the Assam Regiment and a few hundred convalescents and administrative troops. They were joined, on April 5, by 440 men of the Fourth Battalion of the Royal West Kent Regiment, straight from the Battle of Arakan.

In pouring rain, under continual bombardment, this tiny garrison held the assaults of thirteen thousand Japanese troops in hand-to-hand combat for sixteen days, an action described by Mountbatten as probably one of the greatest battles in history ... in effect the Battle of Burma, naked, unparalleled heroism, the British/Indian Thermopylae.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Storming Eagles: German Airborne Forces in World War II*




  








*Unstoppable and deadly, this is the gripping story of some of the most feared soldiers in the war*

The daring, courage and skill of the highly-trained men who spearheaded German assaults in the blitzkrieg of 1940, dropping from the air to seize and overwhelm key invasion points, showed to an alarmed world that a new dimension had been added to the science of warfare.

One spectacular success was the invasion and capture of Crete in May 1941, all be it achieved at a terrible price. The German paratroopers were an elite, justifying again and again their great reputation for courage and hard fighting in Russia, North Africa and Italy.

Bestselling military historian James Lucas has researched deeply in Allied and German archives and interviewed many of the leading members of the Fallschirmjaegar who survived the war. This is an unmissable and dramatic account of the Second World War’s most frightening elite, perfect for readers of James Holland and Max Hastings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/29/22.

Currently $3.

*The First Battle: Operation Starlite and the Beginning of the Blood Debt in Vietnam*





  








“[A] brief but well-told and well-researched account . . . a good description of early U.S. Marine deployments to Vietnam” (HistoryNet).

The First Battle is a graphic account of the Vietnam War’s first major clash. On August 18, 1965, regiment fought regiment on the Van Tuong Peninsula near the new Marine base at Chu Lai. On the American side were three battalions of Marines under the command of Col. Oscar Peatross, a hero of two previous wars. His opponent was the 1st Viet Cong Regiment commanded by Nguyen Dinh Trong, a veteran of many fights against the French and the South Vietnamese. Codenamed Operation Starlite, this action was a resounding success for the Marines, and its result was cause for great optimism about America’s future in Vietnam.

Blood debt, han tu in Vietnamese, can mean revenge, debt of honor, or blood owed for blood spilled. The blood debt came into Vietnamese usage early in the war with the United States. With this battle, the Johnson Administration began compiling its own blood debt, this one to the American people.

The book also looks at the ongoing conflict between the US Army and the US Marines about the methodology of the Vietnam War. With decades of experience with insurrection and rebellion, the Marines were institutionally oriented to base the struggle on pacification of the population. The Army, on the other hand, having largely trained to meet the Soviet Army on the plains of Germany, opted for search-and-destroy missions against Communist main force units. The history of the Vietnam War is littered with many “what ifs.” This may be the biggest of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/30/22.

Currently $3.

*Mickey7: A Novel *




  








_Soon to be the major motion picture Mickey17_

The Martian meets Multiplicity in Edward Ashton's high concept science fiction thriller, in which Mickey7, an "expendable," refuses to let his replacement clone Mickey8 take his place.

Dying isn’t any fun…but at least it’s a living.

Mickey7 is an Expendable: a disposable employee on a human expedition sent to colonize the ice world Niflheim. Whenever there’s a mission that’s too dangerous—even suicidal—the crew turns to Mickey. After one iteration dies, a new body is regenerated with most of his memories intact. After six deaths, Mickey7 understands the terms of his deal…and why it was the only colonial position unfilled when he took it.

On a fairly routine scouting mission, Mickey7 goes missing and is presumed dead. By the time he returns to the colony base, surprisingly helped back by native life, Mickey7’s fate has been sealed. There’s a new clone, Mickey8, reporting for Expendable duties. The idea of duplicate Expendables is universally loathed, and if caught, they will likely be thrown into the recycler for protein.

Mickey7 must keep his double a secret from the rest of the colony. Meanwhile, life on Niflheim is getting worse. The atmosphere is unsuitable for humans, food is in short supply, and terraforming is going poorly. The native species are growing curious about their new neighbors, and that curiosity has Commander Marshall very afraid. Ultimately, the survival of both lifeforms will come down to Mickey7.

That is, if he can just keep from dying for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Night Train *




  








“An epic novel with enough terrifying adventure to accommodate at least a few sleepless nights. All aboard—and highly recommended!” —Dark Bites

Under the subways’ roar, out of the deep, wet caves, comes the fury from Hell . . .

. . . to be met by an unlikely troupe ready to save the lives and soul of their city. In the bedrock beneath New York, beautiful news reporter Lya Marsden and hard-bitten detective Michael Corvino enter an eerie maze of abandoned tunnels, searching for a train that vanished with all aboard—over half a century ago.

But under the concrete maze of skyscrapers and tourists, below the peep shows and the penthouses, within the clammy darkness, and around the next turn—an unholy evil waits to disgorge violence and blood.

In Night Train, the urban decay of 80s-era New York City meets hordes of feral cats, a Subway Slasher, the occult, and an underground labyrinth full of primeval and modern monsters that threaten to swallow whole a four-hundred-year-old city and its inhabitants. What’s beneath their feet will shock and horrify till the last blaring warning of lost Train 93.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Complete Peas and Carrots Collection: Books 1-6, plus two novellas (The Peas and Carrots Series) *




  








"The Peas and Carrots series is one of those rare breed of books which is both uplifting, yet emotional. It was the perfect antidote when I felt really blue. I'd highly recommend these books."

Welcome to your new favourite family saga. Perfect for rom-com fans who are looking to lose themselves in the comedy of real life. This super value collection brings together all six full-length novels, along with two BONUS short stories set in the Peas and Carrots world.

Follow the adventures and mishaps of Eric Sibley and his family in this charmingly poignant and hilarious series that sees him tackle the ups and downs of adult life. Full of quirky characters and crazy mishaps, you will not be disappointed with award winning author Hannah Lynn's delightful series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*One Drop: My Father's Hidden Life--A Story of Race and Family Secrets*




  








In this acclaimed memoir, Bliss Broyard, daughter of the literary critic Anatole Broyard, examines her father's choice to hide his racial identity, and the impact of this revelation on her own life.

Two months before he died, renowned literary critic Anatole Broyard called his grown son and daughter to his side to impart a secret he had kept all their lives and most of his own: he was black. Born in the French Quarter in 1920, Anatole had begun to conceal his racial identity after his family moved to Brooklyn and his parents resorted to "passing" in order to get work. As he grew older and entered the ranks of the New York literary elite, he maintained the favßade.

Now his daughter Bliss tries to make sense of his choices. Seeking out unknown relatives in New York, Los Angeles, and New Orleans, Bliss uncovers the 250-year history of her family in America and chronicles her own evolution from privilged WASP to a woman of mixed-race ancestry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Patchwork of Clues (Queen Bees Quilt Shop Book 1) *




  








Small-town quilters look for a killer's pattern in this delightful new series by the national bestselling author of the Seaside Knitters mysteries . . .

On her morning jog, Portia Paltrow comes upon the dead body of antiques store owner and college professor Owen Hill, sprawled across the back doorstep of Selma Parker's fabric and quilt shop on Elderberry Road. The site of their Saturday morning quilting bee just became a crime scene. Violent crime is rare in the charming village of Crestwood, Kansas, and rumors are soon circulating of a burglary gone wrong. But who would rob a quilt shop? No, Owen Hill has been murdered.

Selma and her assistant manager Susan are understandably at loose ends over the crime. So while the tightly knit covey of quilters—who range from a new mother to a wise octogenarian—work together on a Crystal Pattern quilt for Selma's store's anniversary, they also get busy stitching together a patchwork of clues. But they'd better work fast—before a crafty killer bolts . . .

Previously titled Murders on Elderberry Road


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Going Rogue: Rise and Shine Twenty-Nine (Stephanie Plum Book 29) *




  








Stephanie Plum breaks the rules, flirts with disaster, and shows who’s boss in this “fast and fun” (Publishers Weekly) thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Janet Evanovich.

Monday mornings aren’t supposed to be fun, but they should be predictable. However, on this particular Monday, Stephanie Plum knows that something is amiss when she turns up for work at Vinnie’s Bail Bonds to find that longtime office manager Connie Rosolli, who is as reliable as the tides in Atlantic City, hasn’t shown up.

Stephanie’s worst fears are confirmed when she gets a call from Connie’s abductor. He says he will only release her in exchange for a mysterious coin that a recently murdered man left as collateral for his bail. Unfortunately, this coin, which should be in the office—just like Connie—is nowhere to be found.

The quest to discover the coin, learn its value, and save Connie will require the help of Stephanie’s Grandma Mazur, her best pal Lula, her boyfriend Morelli, and hunky security expert Ranger. As they get closer to unraveling the reasons behind Connie’s kidnapping, Connie’s captor grows more threatening and soon Stephanie has no choice but to throw caution to the wind, follow her instincts, and go rogue.

Full of surprises, thrills, and humor, Going Rogue reveals a new side of Stephanie Plum, and shows Janet Evanovich at her scorching, riotous best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bone Deep: Untangling the Betsy Faria Murder Case *




  








THE TRUE STORY OF THE CASE THAT IS THE SUBJECT OF NBC’S MARQUEE MINI-SERIES "THE THING ABOUT PAM" STARRING RENEE ZELLWEGER AS PAM HUPP AND JOSH DUHAMEL AS JOEL SCHWARTZ.

The explosive, first-ever insider’s account of the case that’s captivated millions — the murder of Betsy Faria and the wrongful conviction of her husband — told by Joel J. Schwartz, the defense attorney who fought for justice on behalf of Russel Faria, and New York Times bestselling author Charles Bosworth Jr.

On December 27th, 2011, Russell Faria returned to his Troy, Missouri, home after his weekly game night with friends to an unthinkable, grisly scene: His wife, Betsy, lay dead, a knife still lodged in her neck. She’d been stabbed fifty-five times.

First responders concluded that Betsy was dead for hours when Russ discovered her. No blood was found implicating Russ, and surveillance video, receipts, and friends’ testimony all supported his alibi. Yet incredibly, police and the prosecuting attorney ignored the evidence. In their minds, Russ was guilty. But prominent defense attorney Joel J. Schwartz quickly recognized the real killer.

The motive was clear. Days before her murder, the terminally ill Betsy replaced her husband with her friend, Pamela Hupp, as her life insurance beneficiary. Still, despite the prosecution’s flimsy case and Hupp’s transparent lies, Russ was convicted—leaving Hupp free to kill again.

Bone Deep takes readers through the perfect storm of miscalculations and missteps that led to an innocent man’s conviction—and recounts Schwartz’s successful battle to have that conviction overturned. Written with Russ Faria’s cooperation, and filled with chilling new revelations and previously undisclosed evidence, this is the story of what can happen when police, prosecutor, judge, and jury all fail in their duty to protect the innocent—and let a killer get away with murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*And Then You Were Gone: A Novel*




  








A “gripping [debut] psychological thriller filled with suspenseful twists and turns”—the perfect weekend read for fans of B.A. Paris and Mary Kubica (Brad Thor, #1 New York Times–bestselling author).

The disappearance of her boyfriend sends Emily Firestone’s bipolar mania into overdrive—and her name to the top of the suspect list.

After years of learning how to manage her bipolar disorder, Emily Firestone finally has it under control. Even better, her life is coming together: she’s got a great job, her own place, and a boyfriend, Paolo, who adores her. So when Paolo suggests a weekend sailing trip, Emily agrees—wine, water, and the man she loves? What could be better? But when Emily wakes the morning after they set sail, the boat is still adrift...and Paolo is gone.

A strong swimmer, there’s no way Paolo drowned, but Emily is at a loss for any other explanation. Where else could he have gone? And why? As the hours and days pass by, each moment marking Paolo’s disappearance, Emily’s hard-won stability begins to slip.

But when Emily uncovers evidence suggesting Paolo was murdered, the investigation throws her mania into overdrive, even as she becomes a person of interest in her own personal tragedy. To clear her name, Emily must find the truth—but can she hold onto her own sanity in the process?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Greed is Good Green is Great!: The Perfect Get-Rich Scheme for Bad Times *




  






When wily financier Jack Vance sees the world's billionaires investing in renewables, he knows it's not to save the planet but to feather their own nests. But how?

It doesn't take him long to discover that the badly misnamed renewables industry is nothing more than a massive, government taxpayer-funded "handouts" industry. Governments worldwide are giving away hundreds of billions, and the ever-helpful billionaires are keen to assist them.

It's a honeypot for fast buck merchants, and Vance can smell the rich aroma of honey. Subsidies, cheap loans, tax breaks, grants, carbon credits, and rapid approval of any loony project from hot rocks to waves — so long as the goal is green energy.

Ever the opportunist, Vance deals himself into the "handouts" game, knowing it will make him a billionaire.
Surprisingly, not everyone loves renewables, and a small group of terrorists claiming that they're protecting birds and flying foxes are out to thwart him.

Vance can almost taste the billions when death strikes …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Providence Rider (The Matthew Corbett Novels) *




  








“A colorful, action-packed tale filled with sinister doings and plenty of good old-fashioned heroics . . . An entertaining ride” set in colonial times (Criminal Element).

In the winter of 1703, Matthew Corbett’s Manhattan neighborhood is shaken by explosions—and Matthew discovers his old nemesis, Professor Fell, will do anything he can to capture Matthew’s attention and obtain his services as a professional problem solver. As a result, Matthew travels from New York to Pendulum Island in the distant Bermudas, taking on various opponents in his quest to come face-to-face with the murderous and manipulative criminal mastermind . . .

Filled with twists, turns, and an almost tangible sense of place, and featuring “a gang of villains that would make even Batman run for cover,” The Providence Rider is historical thriller writing at its finest, from a New York Times–bestselling, multiple award–winning author (Criminal Element).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Oath of Loyalty (A Mitch Rapp Novel Book 21)*




  








Named the Best Thriller of 2022 by The Real Book Spy

Mitch Rapp—“the best hero the thriller genre has to offer” (The Real Book Spy)—confronts a very different kind of killer in this explosive addition to Vince Flynn’s #1 New York Times bestselling series, written by Kyle Mills.

With President Anthony Cook convinced that Mitch Rapp poses a mortal threat to him, CIA Director Irene Kennedy is forced to construct a truce between the two men. The terms are simple: Rapp agrees to leave the country and stay in plain sight for as long as Cook controls the White House. In exchange, the administration agrees not to make any moves against him.

This fragile détente holds until Cook’s power-hungry security adviser convinces him that Rapp has no intention of honoring their agreement. To put him on the defensive, they leak the identity of his partner, Claudia Gould. As Rapp races to neutralize the enemies organizing against her, he discovers that a new type of assassin is on her trail.

Known only as Legion, the shadowy killer has created a business model based on double-blind secrecy. Neither the assassin nor the client knows the other’s identity. Because of this, Legion can’t be called off nor can they afford to fail. No matter how long it takes—weeks, months, years—they won’t stand down until their target is dead. Faced with the seemingly impossible task of finding and stopping Legion, Rapp and his people must close ranks against a world that has turned on them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Rising Tiger: A Thriller (The Scot Harvath Series Book 21) *




  








INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
#1 WALL STREET JOURNAL BESTSELLER

Deadly operative Scot Harvath faces down democracy’s most powerful enemy in #1 New York Times and #1 Wall Street Journal bestselling author Brad Thor’s new white-knuckle thriller.

High in the Himalayas, armed with a host of barbaric, improvised weapons, Chinese troops ambush a contingent of highly decorated Indian soldiers. The brutal, hand-to-hand combat lasts for over six hours, destabilizing the already tenuous relationship between the two nuclear neighbors.

Fearful of the global consequences of engaging Beijing head-on, countless United States administrations have passed the buck.

But when a covert American diplomat tasked with negotiating an Asian version of NATO is murdered on the streets of Jaipur, doing nothing is no longer an option. It is time to unleash Scot Harvath.

As America’s top spy, Harvath has the unparalleled skills and experience necessary to handle any situation, but this mission feels different.

Thrust into a completely unfamiliar culture, with few he can trust, the danger begins to mount the moment he lands in India. Amidst multiple competing forces and a host of deadly agendas, it is nearly impossible to tell predator from prey.

With democracy itself hanging in the balance, Harvath will risk everything to untangle the explosive plot and bring every bad actor to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Plantagenet Princesses: The Daughters of Eleanor of Aquitaine and Henry II *




  








A unique look at the lives of two daughters that highlights the dichotomy of lives of royal women, as both daughters and mothers of kings, who also knew both prison and power.

The names of few medieval monarchs and their queens are better known than Eleanor of Aquitaine, uniquely queen of France and queen of England, and her second husband Henry II. Although academically labeled ‘medieval’, their era was the violent transition from the Dark Ages, when countries’ borders were defined with fire and sword. Henry grabbed the English throne thanks largely to Eleanor’s dowry because she owned one third of France. Their daughters also lived extraordinary lives. If princes fought for their succession to crowns, the princesses were traded – usually by their mothers – to strangers for political power without the bloodshed. Years before what would today be marriageable age, royal girls were dispatched to countries whose speech was unknown to them and there became the property of unknown men; their duty the bearing of sons to continue a dynasty and daughters who would be traded in their turn. Some became literal prisoners of their spouses; others outwitted would-be rapists and the Church to seize the reins of power when their husbands died. Eleanor’s daughters Marie and Alix were abandoned in Paris when she divorced Louis VII of France. By Henry II, she bore Matilda, Aliénor and Joanna. Between them, these extraordinary women and their daughters knew the extremes of power and pain. Joanna was imprisoned by William II of Sicily and worse treated by her brutal second husband in Toulouse. If Eleanor was libeled as a whore, Aliénor’s descendants include two saints, Louis of France and Fernando of Spain. And then there were the illegitimate daughters, whose lives read like novels…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Alexander Hamilton on Finance, Credit, and Debt *




  








“A treasure trove for financial and public policy geeks . . . will also help lay readers go beyond the hit musical in understanding Hamilton’s lasting significance.” —Publishers Weekly

While serving as the first treasury secretary from 1789 to 1795, Alexander Hamilton engineered a financial revolution. He established the treasury debt market, the dollar, and a central bank, while strategically prompting private entrepreneurs to establish securities markets and stock exchanges and encouraging state governments to charter a number of commercial banks and other business corporations. Yet despite a recent surge of interest in Hamilton, US financial modernization has not been fully recognized as one of his greatest achievements.

This book traces the development of Hamilton’s financial thinking, policies, and actions through a selection of his writings. Financial historians and Hamilton experts Richard Sylla and David J. Cowen provide commentary that demonstrates the impact Hamilton had on the modern economic system, guiding readers through Hamilton’s distinguished career. It showcases Hamilton’s thoughts on the nation’s founding, the need for a strong central government, problems such as a depreciating paper currency and weak public credit, and the architecture of the financial system. His great state papers on public credit, the national bank, the mint, and manufactures instructed reform of the nation’s finances and jumpstarted economic growth. Hamilton practiced what he preached: he played a key role in the founding of three banks and a manufacturing corporation—and his deft political maneuvering and economic savvy saved the fledgling republic’s economy during the country’s first full-blown financial crisis in 1792.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Stalingrad: City on Fire *




  








“A fresh look at what is perhaps the most famous battle of the Russo-German War from the Soviet perspective.” —The NYMAS Review

Much has been written about the Battle of Stalingrad, the Soviet victory that turned the tide of the Second World War. Yet our knowledge and understanding continues to evolve, and this engrossing account by Alexey Isaev brings together previously unpublished Russian archive material—strategic directives and orders, after-action reports, and official records of all kinds—with the vivid recollections of soldiers who were there, on the front lines, reconstructing what happened in extraordinary new detail.

The evidence leads him to question common assumptions about the conduct of the battle—about the use of tanks and mechanized forces, for instance, and the combat capability and tenacity of the defeated and surrounded German Sixth Army in the last weeks before it surrendered. His gripping narrative carries the reader through the course of the entire battle from the first small-scale encounters on the approaches to Stalingrad in July 1942, through the intense continuous fighting through the city, to the encirclement, the beating back of the relieving force, and the capitulation of the Sixth Army in February 1943.

Military historian Alexey Isaev’s latest book, with maps and illustrations included, is an important contribution to the literature on this decisive battle. It offers a thought-provoking revised view of events for readers already familiar with the story, and a fascinating introduction for those coming to it for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Normandy 1944: German Military Organization, Combat Power and Organizational Effectiveness *




  








A revised and updated single-source reference book accurately detailing the German field forces employed in Normandy in 1944 and their losses.

In this book, military historian Dr. Niklas Zetterling provides a sobering analysis of the subject matter and debunks a number of popular myths concerning the Normandy campaign—the effectiveness of Allied air power; the preferential treatment of Waffen-SS formations in comparison to their army counterparts; etc.

He supports his text with exhaustive footnoting and provides an organizational chart for most of the formations covered in the book. Also included are numerous organizational diagrams, charts, tables, and graphs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Lapham's Raiders: Guerrillas in the Philippines, 1942–1945 *




  








A US soldier recounts his extensive guerilla campaign against the Japanese occupation of the Philippines in this thoroughly researched WWII memoir.

On December 8th, 1941, the day after the attack on Pearl Harbor, the Japanese invaded the Philippine Islands, catching American forces unprepared and forcing their eventual surrender. Among the American soldiers who managed to avoid capture was twenty-five-year-old Lieutenant Robert Lapham, who played a major role in the resistance to the brutal Japanese occupation.

After emerging from the jungles of Bataan, Lapham built and commanded a devastating guerrilla force behind enemy lines. His Luzon Guerrilla Armed Forces evolved into an army of thirteen thousand men that eventually controlled the entire northern half of Luzon's great Central Plain, an area of several thousand square miles. In Lapham’s Raiders, Lapham and historian Bernard Norling reconstruct the drama of the LGAF through letters, records and the recollections of Lapham and others.

Lapham’s Raiders sheds light on the clandestine activities of the LGAF and other guerrilla operations, assess the damages of war to the Filipino people, and discuss the United States' postwar treatment of the newly independent Philippine nation. It also examines Japan's wartime failures in the Philippines and elsewhere, and of America's postwar failure to fully realize opportunities there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Luftwaffe in Colour: From Glory to Defeat 1942–1945: 1942-1945 *




  








Nearly four hundred photos documenting the last years of the Luftwaffe: “If you’re interested in unit history then this book is a must have” (Britmodeller.com).

A companion to the first volume of Luftwaffe in Colour, which covered the victory years from 1939 to Spring 1942, this book contains even more fascinating material on the machines of the Luftwaffe and the men who flew them as their fate took an increasingly grim path.

Initially, the Luftwaffe ruled the skies, but eventually, they fought an increasingly futile war of attrition that, when combined with vital strategic mistakes in aircraft production, was its death knell. Despite this, the Luftwaffe produced the most successful air aces of all time. Among many remarkable images, we see one of the last Junkers 87 B-2 operational on the Eastern Front during the winter of 1942-1943; the huge BV 222 V-5 of Lufttransportstaffel in the port of Heraklion in late 1942; pilots in Tunisia in 1943; the aces Hans Philipp, Wolfgang Späte, and Heinz Schnaufer; and a vivid demonstration of the reversal in fortunes in 1944 as Allied bombers destroy 106 sites, engulfing them in fire at Schwäbisch Hall on German soil.

In this painstakingly curated collection, the full detail behind the propaganda is once more revealed in rare color photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Star of Africa: The Story of Hans Marseille *




  







The Star of Africais a biography of the dramatic life and meteoric career of German Luftwaffe Captain Hans-Joachim Marseille, the "Star of Africa." Marseille, a legendary figure in the annals of military history, had 158 kills to his name and was one of the rare recipients of the Knight's Cross with Oak Leaves, Swords, and Diamonds, the Third Reich's highest honor awarded for valor in combat. Unlike other German fighter aces, Marseille is also a famous figure in the public imagination in the United States and other English-speaking countries, where his rebellious nature, iconoclastic behavior, and early death have nourished his reputation just as greatly as his exceptional skill and chivalrous conduct as an adversary.

Anne and I hope that readers will see a new side of Hans-Joachim Marseille, who was a gifted yet internally troubled, if not tortured young man thrown into a global war that he never wanted, fighting for a government that he found despicable. His chivalry towards his enemies, and his forthright defense of his personal ethics (contrary to Nazi ideology) were shocking to those in Berlin, yet refreshing to the men who served with. They were all of the same mindset. Marseille was just the most openly anti-Nazi pilot. He never hid his feelings. He was a young, free thinking humanitarian caught up in a grinding brutal war of attrition. How he kept his humanity and sanity is perhaps an even better part of his story than his remarkable achievements.

Marseille may not have been the perfect officer, but he was the perfect fighter pilot. —General Adolf Galland, Famed German Ace 

I could not believe this clown, drunk half the time, stealing my car and chasing women. I had to fire him.—Colonel Johannes Steinhoff, Famed German Ace 

I would say that he was very lucky, but also skilled. Almost everyone tried to catch some of the Marseille magic.—Colonel Eduard Neumann, Famed Luftwaffe Officer 

The Star of Africa shares Marseille’s journey from marginal young pilot to “virtuoso of the fighter pilots” (the title given to him by Adolf Galland), chronicled with consummate zeal by Colin Heaton and Anne-Marie Lewis, with close attention to detail throughout. 

Marseille was undisciplined and a practical joker, a lover of jazz music and drinking, a shameless ladies’ man, and he refused to join the Nazi party. But this often lazy and sickly man who defied authority was also Germany’s greatest fighter pilot of World War II. His friend and fellow pilot Werner Shroer said that “watching Marseille in the air was like watching a deadly aerial ballet.” Colin D. Heaton interviewed many of the people who knew Marseille, and he and Anne-Marie Lewis draw extensively on these first-person recollections to tell the story of the Star of Africa, the nickname the young pilot earned from his aerial exploits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Four Stars of Valor: The Combat History of the 505th Parachute Infantry Regiment in World War II*




  







Hailing from the big cities and small towns of America, these young men came together to serve their country and the greater good. They were the 505th Parachute Infantry Regiment of the 82nd Airborne Division (the All Americans). Phil Nordyke, their official historian, draws on interviews with surviving veterans and oral history recordings as well as official archives and unpublished written accounts from more than three hundred veterans of the 505th PIR and their supporting units. This is history as it was lived by the men of the 505th, from their prewar coming of age in the regiment, through the end of World War II, when they marched in the Victory Parade up Fifth Avenue in New York, to the postwar legacy of having been part of an elite parachute regiment with a record unsurpassed in the annals of combat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/30/22.

Currently $2.

*Deadliest Sea: The Untold Story Behind the Greatest Rescue in Coast Guard History *


  







Deadliest Sea by Kalee Thompson is the spellbinding true story of the greatest rescue in U.S. Coast Guard history. Recounting the tragic sinking of the fishing trawler, Alaska Ranger, in the Bering Sea and its remarkable aftermath in March 2008, Deadliest Sea is real life action and adventure at its finest. The full story of an amazing rescue—where extraordinary courage, ingenuity, will, and technology combined in one of the most remarkable maritime feats ever recorded—has never been told before now. It’s The Perfect Storm meets Deadliest Catch.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/31/22. Celebrate Safely!

*The Bad Company Complete Series Omnibus: Books 1 - 7 *




  








*Humanity’s greatest export—Justice.*
Space is a dangerous place, even for the wary, especially for the unprepared. The aliens have no idea.

Here comes the Bad Company.

The Bad Company, book 1 - 

Colonel Terry Henry Walton takes his warriors into battle, for a price, in this first installment of The Bad Company. He believes in the moral high ground and is happy getting paid for his role in securing it.

Set in the Kurtherian Gambit Universe, Terry, Char, and their people—humans, Werewolves, Weretigers, and Vampires—form the core of the Bad Company’s Direct Action Branch, a private conflict solution enterprise.

Join them as they fight their way across Tissikinnon Four where none of the warring parties were what they expected.



Book 2, Blockade -



When the Bad Company learns of a human colony blockaded by aliens, they take the upgraded War Axe into battle. Once again, nothing is as it seems, but this time, they find a single enemy, evil to its core. 

Ending that threat is a cause they are willing to die for. What would you do?



Book 3, Price of Freedom - 



** Price of Freedom is a 2018 Dragon Award Finalist **

On Earth, parents told stories about the devil to frighten children. But devils exist and from time to time, they find their way here. 

Terry and Char, take the Bad Company’s Direct Action Branch into combat to rid a world beyond the borders of a new incursion. All it will cost is the inhabitants’ most advanced technology, a miniaturized power supply that will revolutionize the Etheric Federation. 

Nathan wants it, badly enough that he’s made the mission non-negotiable. Terry’s hands are tied as he takes the team into the hot zone. 

Join Terry and Char as the War Axe delivers the team to a planet well outside of Federation space where they have to convince the local aliens that the Bad Company is from the government and they’re there to help.

Join the Bad Company as they fight an enemy from their worst nightmares.



This 7 book series omnibus includes:


The Bad Company
Blockade
Price of Freedom
Liberation
Destroyer
Discovery
Overwhelming Force


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dayworld (The Dayworld Trilogy)*




  








“Every bit as appealing as the Riverworld saga,” this brilliant high-concept dystopian novel features an overpopulated Earth under strict government control (Booklist).

Only by being watched may you become free.

It’s 3414 AD, the rise of the New Era, and Earth has become massively overpopulated. The worldwide government has recently implemented a system that allows human civilization to continue: Each person lives only one day a week. For the other six he or she is “stoned”—placed in suspended animation. To keep everyone to their particular day, the activities of all citizens of the Organic Commonwealth of Earth are closely monitored.

Jeff Caird is an “immer,” one of the rebels secretly working to infiltrate the government to gain influence and loosen the surveillance on citizens. He’s also a “daybreaker,” avoiding stoning and thereby conscious all seven days a week. He operates under a different identity every day, delivering sensitive messages between rebels.

Jeff is dedicated to his cause, but maintaining seven separate identities, including jobs, families, and friends, is no small feat, and when the juggling finally begins to take its toll, the immers determine that Jeff is a liability who must be eliminated. Now, he’s fighting for survival and on the run from both his fellow rebels and the authoritarian government that considers his mental state incurable and punishable by death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dayworld Rebel (The Dayworld Trilogy) *




  








A daybreaker rebels on an overpopulated planet in this dystopian adventure by the author of the World of Tiers series.

Jeff Caird was once a daybreaker: a criminal who avoided government-required suspended animation by living seven different identities. Now he goes by the name William St.-George Duncan, and he’s suppressed the memory of his past, and even his real identity, in order to avoid harsh punishment by the government of the Organic Commonwealth of Earth. But the danger is far from over, and the authorities continue to hunt him—because among the things he’s forgotten there’s something very important . . .

In the wilderness of northern New Jersey, Dunc has fallen in with a group of rebel daybreakers. As he struggles to retrieve the memory that’s so valuable—and dangerous—to the government, he learns from his new allies that there’s a larger movement to break free from the control of the corrupt World Council that limits citizens to one day of consciousness per week. And the knowledge buried deep within him may be the key to their success.

Hugo award–winning Science Fiction Grand Master Philip José Farmer returns to the Dayworld universe for the second installment of his richly imagined trilogy, in which Earth’s overpopulation has led to the most stringent government restrictions on personal freedom imaginable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dayworld Breakup (The Dayworld Trilogy) *




  








From the Hugo Award–winning author of Riverworld: The conclusion of the trilogy set on a future Earth where freedom is threatened by an insidious lie.

Before the dawn of the New Era, the world was divided into nations with separate governments that engaged in wars, and populations ravaged by poverty, starvation, and disease. After a final bloody conflict, a single government emerged and took drastic measures to control the dangerous overpopulation in the Organic Commonwealth of Earth: Each citizen is “stoned” in suspended animation for six days each week and closely monitored at all times. Thus, resources are plentiful, and there’s peace and prosperity—or is there?

It seems the World Council has been lying. Now, rebel daybreaker Jeff Caird and Panthea Snick, formerly of the organic police force, must risk their lives to expose the truth about the corrupt government and rally the citizens of Earth to rise up against the powers that are robbing them of their freedom—and their lives. But what will become of Jeff and his multiple identities as the struggle draws to a close?

The breathtaking finale in the Dayworld Trilogy reveals the truth about the perverse government of Earth in the New Era, and the ramifications of its fall, along with a deeper understanding of the man who dares to challenge it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Child Alone with Strangers: A Novel *




  







When young Henry Thorne is kidnapped and held prisoner in a remote farmhouse surrounded by miles of forest, he finds himself connecting with a strange force living in the woods—using that bond to wreak havoc against his captors. Unknown to the boy, however, is that this ancient being has its own reasons for wanting the interlopers gone—there is something hidden beneath the house, tucked away in the dark, damp root cellar . . . waiting for its return.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Worst-Case Scenario Survival Handbook: Travel *




  








“What will no doubt become popular airport reading for stranded passengers . . . another eminently practical, enjoyable survival guide.” —Publishers Weekly

If you have to leave home, TAKE THIS BOOK! The team that brought you the bestselling The Worst-Case Scenario Survival Handbook now helps you navigate the perils of travel. Learn what to do when the tarantula crawls up your leg, the riptide pulls you out to sea, the sandstorm’s headed your way, or your camel just won’t stop. Find out how to pass a bribe, remove leeches, climb out of a well, survive a fall onto subway tracks, catch a fish without a rod, and preserve a severed limb. Hands-on, step-by-step instructions show you how to survive these and dozens of other adventures. An appendix of travel tips, useful phrases, and gestures to avoid will also ensure your safe return. Because you just never know . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Why Does Asparagus Make Your Pee Smell?: Fascinating Food Trivia Explained with Science (Fascinating Bathroom Readers) *




  








Hungry for some fascinating food facts? A collection of tasty trivia on champagne bubbles, the perils of pufferfish, and more.

Enjoy some culinary Q&As that enlighten you about the chemistry behind a variety of foods—delivered with colorful graphics and easy-to-understand scientific explanations. Learn:

• Why bacon smells so good

• Why onions make you cry

• If eating turkey really makes you sleepy

• If mixing drinks makes a hangover worse

• How energy drinks work

• Why chocolate is poisonous to dogs

• Why coffee makes you more wired than tea

• Why cilantro tastes soapy to some people, and much more


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Karl Marx: Philosophy and Revolution (Jewish Lives) *




  








From the prizewinning Jewish Lives series, a new exploration of Karl Marx's life through his intellectual contributions to modern thought

"A perceptive and fair-minded corrective to superficial treatments of the man."—Jonathan Rose, Wall Street Journal

Karl Marx (1818–1883)—philosopher, historian, sociologist, economist, current affairs journalist, and editor—was one of the most influential and revolutionary thinkers of modern history, but he is rarely thought of as a Jewish thinker, and his Jewish background is either overlooked or misrepresented. Here, distinguished scholar Shlomo Avineri argues that Marx’s Jewish origins did leave a significant impression on his work. Marx was born in Trier, then part of Prussia, and his family had enjoyed equal rights and emancipation under earlier French control of the area. But then its annexation to Prussia deprived the Jewish population of its equal rights. These developments led to the reluctant conversion of Marx’s father, and similar tribulations radicalized many young intellectuals of that time who came from a Jewish background.

Avineri puts Marx’s Jewish background in its proper and balanced perspective, and traces Marx’s intellectual development in light of the historical, intellectual, and political contexts in which he lived.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Howard Zinn Speaks: Collected Speeches 1963-2009 *




  








A wide-ranging collection of speeches—many published here for the first time—by the historian and author of A People’s History of the United States.

Howard Zinn has illuminated our history like no other US historian. This collection of his speeches on protest movements, racism, war, and American history covers more than four decades of his active engagement with the audiences he inspired with his humor, insight, and clarity.

This volume features Zinn’s impassioned and erudite statements on the war in Vietnam, abolishing the death penalty, the legacy of Emma Goldman, the myth of American exceptionalism, the Obama Administration, and much more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Death by Chocolate Snickerdoodle (A Death by Chocolate Mystery Book 4)*




  








Jake Tiptree and Ellie White are fired up for Eastport, Maine’s Maine’s annual cookie-baking contest, but when a cunning killer and a devastating fire threaten to ravage the quaint island town, Jake and Ellie must dip into another homemade homicide investigation before all they love goes up in smoke . . .

As co-owners of Eastport’s beloved waterfront bakery, the Chocolate Moose, Jake and Ellie know their customers expect them to cream the competition. But they’re really just in it for fun, hoping to get Jake’s daughter-in-law baking again. Those plans collapse when fearsome local curmudgeon Alvin Carter is murdered, and every crumb of evidence points to Tiptree family friend—and all-around sweet guy—Billy Breyer.

Billy’s sisters beg Jake and Ellie to prove his innocence. After all, lots of folks had gone sour on Alvin, whose popularity ranked somewhere between a toothache and the plague. But just as the ladies begin sifting through the suspects, a series of grass fires blaze across the island, threatening catastrophe. Could someone be trying to hide the truth about Alvin’s murder?

Now, Jake and Ellie will need all their courage—and an extra dash of that downeast Maine stubbornness—to sniff out the real killer before anyone else gets burned . . .

Includes a Recipe!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Malicious Malts (Cozy Corgi Mysteries Book 27) *




  








Old-fashioned malts, delicious waffle cones, and… poison.

Among the new businesses on Elkhorn Avenue, Doc’s Apothecary and Soda Shoppe adds a touch of yesteryear charm to the cozy Colorado mountain town of Estes Park. And while the delicious malts might be tempting, the owner is a childhood friend who elicits ambivalent emotions in Fred. To Watson, however, Donna Day is as good as any fancy treat… maybe even better!

The grand opening of Doc’s is an event that draws a mixed crowd—almost as eclectic as the ice cream flavors—that includes Fred’s closest friends and family along with others who… well, might not have Fred’s best interests at heart. A poisoning in the middle of the celebrations, and in the midst of an angry conversation, dampens the mood. Fred might want nothing more than several dirty chais, Katie’s pastries, and to curl up in the mystery room of the Cozy Corgi Bookstore and Bakery, but murder just can’t be ignored.

Following this trail leads Fred and Watson down a twisting ominous path into the past, where old secrets and dangerous connections bring consequences… for friends and enemies.

(This culinary cozy mystery includes a recipe for poison-free butter pecan ice cream.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Strange: True Stories of the Mysterious and Bizarre*




  








Over fifty of the most fascinating accounts of history’s greatest unsolved mysteries.

Did werewolves roam the countryside of fifteenth century France? What exactly is El Chupacabra, a creature whose name translates to “The Goat Sucker” in English? What phantoms and apparitions drift the halls of Borley Rectory, earning it the nickname of “The Most Haunted House in England”? Featuring maps, callouts, and facts that locate these mysterious happenings, Strange is a groundbreaking book and the first of its kind.

In this riveting account of history’s most baffling mysteries, two of the world’s leading authorities on the supernatural, writer Colin Wilson and his son, Damon, search for the elusive answers to the most puzzling questions of the all time—from the fate of Atlantis to the curses of the ancient Egyptians to the Bermuda Triangle. Dozens of mysteries, some that have puzzled scientists and thinkers for centuries, are collected, illustrated, and explained in this captivating—and chilling—book.

Lavishly illustrated and expertly written, Strange continues the Wilsons’ quest for answers to the great mysteries of the universe, taking readers on a journey beyond the imagination where fact seems stranger than fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Debt of Honor (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 6) *




  








Don't Miss the Original Series Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan Starring John Krasinski!

THE #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING JACK RYAN NOVEL

“A harrowing tale…Clancy keeps you riveted with political intrigue and military maneuvering [and] sends you rushing headlong to the book’s stunning conclusion.”—USA Today

Bestselling author Tom Clancy takes a bold, incisive look at what our nation’s leaders are calling “the new world order.” The time and place: a world at peace, where yesterday’s enemies are tomorrow’s allies. The players: Jack Ryan as the new U.S. President’s National Security Advisor, and his CIA colleagues, John Clark and Domingo Chavez. The crisis: a shocking chain of events in which the wages of peace are as fully complex—and devastating—as those of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Iron Tiger *




  








A pilot’s struggle for survival against both nature and man from the international bestselling author of The Eagle Has Landed and The Midnight Bell.

Jack Drummond has always flown by his own radar. After getting drummed out of the British Navy, he’s made a rough-and-tumble living flying wherever the money takes him. But after one last weapons drop to Tibetan guerillas fighting the Communist Chinese, he’s ready to hang up his wings.

Unfortunately, a short stop in the tiny Himalayan country of Balpur ends with his plane in flames and Drummond out of luck—until he’s approached with a very strange offer. He must help deliver a sick child over land to the Indian border. It’s not his typical job, but it’s all he’s got. Accompanied by a nurse and an elderly priest, he sets out to make one last delivery.

What Drummond doesn’t know is that the boy is no simple mercy case. He’s precious cargo. And there are men on his trail who want him badly enough to kill. Now, as war rages around them with their enemies relentlessly on the hunt, only Drummond and his motley band can save an innocent child’s life.

This thrilling novel from the New York Times–bestselling author of the Sean Dillon series showcases his natural talent for breakneck pacing, electrifying plot twists, and a story that will keep you guessing until the last bullet is fired.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Turbulence *




  








A planeload of enraged passengers declares mutiny when their captain makes an emergency landing in the middle of a war zone in this action-packed thriller from New York Times–bestselling author John J. Nance

In a desperate attempt to cut costs, Meridian Airlines has given up on any pretense of customer service. The passengers on Meridian Flight Six from Boston to Cape Town are fed up with hours-long delays, uncomfortable cabin conditions, and rude airline personnel. But Brian Logan is more than a disgruntled passenger: He believes Meridian killed his wife and he’s about to take revenge by lighting the fuse of disaster.

When Capt. Phil Knight makes a forced landing in a hotbed of insurgents in Nigeria, he’s facing more than a rebel firefight. Violence erupts inside the cabin as Logan leads the passengers in a revolt. But with the loss of radio contact, the civilians don’t realize that NATO and the CIA believe their plane has been hijacked by terrorists and must be taken down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Dorado Deception: An Archaeological Thriller (The Jack Reilly Adventures Book 3) *




  






Hidden beneath the dense canopy of a South American jungle is a discovery that will change history forever.

Jack Reilly travels to Colombia on behalf of his new employer, the Tactical Archaeological Command, a clandestine organization whose objective is to locate and, if necessary, protect historically valuable assets around the globe. The former Delta operator is sent to investigate the violent kidnapping of veteran TAC agent Lorenzo Matias. But this is more than just a missing person's case. Seconds before Matias was abducted, he sent an encrypted message to his and Jack's superiors back in the United States. It read, "El Dorado exists!"

The production of illicit narcotics has made Santiago Aguilar rich beyond his wildest dreams. Still, it isn't enough. The powerful drug lord longs for more. After acquiring a 500-year-old map drawn by a famous Spanish explorer, Aguilar refocuses his attention, and a large percentage of his fortune, on an expedition to uncover the grandest prize of them all, the lost City of Gold. But the legend isn't what it seems.

Those who find El Dorado never escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Winter Raven (Path of the Samurai Book 1) *




  








*One rogue Samurai will sacrifice everything – apart from his honour*

Japan’s warlords are on the march and nothing is as it appears. After a failed assassination attempt on the Emperor, an anonymous samurai is coerced into a suicide mission that will test his skills to the limit. He must face this challenge for his young charge, a girl who is the last remainder of his duty.

The samurai and the girl must journey to a far and impregnable mountain fortress, fighting off threats and dangers on the way. The girl, knowing no other life, hopes to learn all she can of the ways of the warrior.

But they do not travel alone. The hunters are also the hunted.

In Winter Raven, the first in an epic and engrossing historical series, written in spare and precise prose, we are transported to an incredible time and place in history. Brutal, tense and action-packed, Winter Raven is sure to appeal to readers of James Clavell, Bernard Cornwell and Ben Kane.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Raven's Sword (Path of the Samurai Book 2) *




  








*For the Samurai, death is not to be feared. It is to be embraced.*
Japan 1533 – A nation in turmoil. Rival warlords battle for supremacy while common folk struggle to survive in a land laid waste by endless war.

Tengu, an orphaned girl, must navigate the lawless hinterlands if she is to survive and achieve her ambition to become a master swordswoman.

Rejected by every school of martial skill, she joins samurai from northern Japan as they converge on a river shrine to take part in a savage tournament, a death-match from which only one can emerge victorious.

Will she survive the gladiatorial combat? Or will she meet a bloody end on the arena floor?

A taut and heart-pounding novel that takes us deep into the life of combat in Shogunate Japan, Raven’s Sword is perfect for readers of David Kirk, James Heneage and James Clavell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Band of Angels: The Forgotten World of Early Christian Women *




  








“A distinguished ancient historian’s elegant study of the extraordinary women who helped lay the foundations of the early Christian church” (Kirkus Reviews).

According to most recorded history, women in the ancient world lived invisibly. In Band of Angels, historian Kate Cooper has pieced together their story from the few contemporary accounts that have survived. Through painstaking detective work, she renders both the past and the present in a new light.

Band of Angels tells the remarkable story of how a new understanding of relationships took root in the ancient world. Women from all walks of life played an invaluable role in Christianity's rapid expansion. Their story is a testament to what unseen people can achieve, and how the power of ideas can change the world, on household at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense of the Twentieth Century *




  








This study of the historical shift between the 19th and 20th centuries is “an illuminating work of massive insight” on the complex ideas and events that dramatically differentiate both eras (Alan Moore, author of V for Vendetta and Watchmen).

“An always-provocative view of an era that many people would just as soon forget . . . an absorbing tour of the 20th century.” —Kirkus Reviews

In Stranger Than We Can Imagine, John Higgs argues that before 1900, history seemed to make sense. We can understand innovations like electricity, agriculture, and democracy. The twentieth century, in contrast, gave us relativity, cubism, quantum mechanics, the id, existentialism, Stalin, psychedelics, chaos mathematics, climate change and postmodernism.

In order to understand such a disorienting barrage of unfamiliar and knotty ideas, Higgs shows us, we need to shift the framework of our interpretation and view these concepts within the context of a new kind of historical narrative. Instead of looking at it as another step forward in a stable path, we need to look at the twentieth century as a chaotic seismic shift, upending all linear narratives.

Higgs invites us along as he journeys across a century “about which we know too much” in order to grant us a new perspective on it. He brings a refreshingly non-academic, eclectic and infectiously energetic approach to his subjects as well as a unique ability to explain how complex ideas connect and intersect—whether he’s discussing Einstein’s theories of relativity, the Beat poets' interest in Eastern thought or the bright spots and pitfalls of the American Dream.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Unless Victory Comes: Combat With a Machine Gunner in Patton's Third Army *




  








A dramatic, moving memoir of coming of age amid the chaos and terror of WWII combat by a member of the 87th Infantry Division.

Gene Garrison spent a terrifying nineteenth birthday crammed into a muddy foxhole near the German border in the Saar. He listened helplessly to cries of wounded comrades as exploding artillery shells sent deadly shrapnel raining down on them. The date was December 16, 1944, he was a member of a .30-caliber machine gun crew with the 87th Infantry Division, and this was his first day in combat.

Less than a year earlier, he’d entered college as a fresh-faced kid from the farmlands of Ohio. Now, as the night closed around Garrison, slices of light pierced the darkness with frightening brilliance. Battle-hardened German SS troopers using flashlights infiltrated the line of the young, untested American soldiers. Someone screamed “Counterattack!” In the maelstrom of gunfire that followed, the teenage Garrison struggled to comprehend the horrors of the present, his entire future reduced to a prayer that he would be alive at daybreak.

From those first frightening, confusing days in combat until the war ended five months later, Gene Garrison saw many of his buddies killed or wounded, each loss reducing his own odds of survival. Convinced before one attack that his luck had deserted him, he wrote a final letter to his family to say goodbye, handing it to a friend with instructions to mail it if he died.

From the bitter fighting west of Bastogne in the Battle of the Bulge to the end of the war on the Czechoslovakian border, Garrison describes the degradation of war with pathos and humor. His story is told through the eyes of the common soldier who might not know the name of the town or the location of the next hill that he and his comrades must grimly wrestle from the enemy but who is willing to die in order to carry the war forward to the hated enemy. He writes of the simple pleasure derived from finding a water-filled puddle deep enough to fill his canteen; a momentary respite in a half-destroyed barn that shields him from the bitter cold and penetrating wind of an Ardennes winter; the solace of friendship with veterans whose lives hang upon his actions and whose actions might help him survive the bitter, impersonal death they all face.

The rich dialogue and a hard-hitting narrative style bring the reader to battlefield manhood alongside Garrison, to each moment of terror and triumph faced by a young soldier far from home in the company of strangers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Halsey's Typhoon: The True Story of a Fighting Admiral, an Epic Storm, and an Untold Rescue *




  








This account of a disaster at sea during World War II is “a powerful and engrossing story of tragedy, survival, and heroism” (Mark Bowden, author of Black Hawk Down).

In the final days of 1944, Admiral William “Bull” Halsey is the Pacific theater’s most popular and colorful naval hero. After a string of victories, the “Fighting Admiral” and his thirty-thousand-man Third Fleet are charged with protecting General MacArthur’s flank during the invasion of the Philippine island of Mindoro. But in the midst of the landings, Halsey attempts a complicated refueling maneuver—and unwittingly drives his 170 ships into the teeth of a massive typhoon.

Halsey’s men find themselves battling ninety-foot waves and 150 mph winds. Amid the chaos, three ships are sunk and nearly nine hundred sailors and officers are swept into the Philippine Sea. For three days, small bands of survivors battle dehydration, exhaustion, sharks, and the elements, awaiting rescue. It will be up to courageous lieutenant commander Henry Lee Plage to defy orders and sail his tiny destroyer escort, the USS Tabberer, back into the storm to rescue drifting sailors.

Revealing a little-known chapter of WWII history in absorbing detail, this is “a vivid tale of tragedy and gallantry at sea.” (Publishers Weekly).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/31/22. Celebrate Safely.

Currently $3.

*The All Americans in World War II: A Photographic History of the 82nd Airborne Division at War *




  






On the night of July 9/10, 1943 the All Americans of the 82nd Airborne Division jumped into history as they made their first parachute assault of World War II. Three others would follow: Salerno, Normandy, and Holland. In total the division served more than three hundred days in combat, a record unmatched by any other American division.

With nearly four hundred historic photographs, many never before published, The All Americans in World War II provides a complete photographic history of the 82nd Airborne Division as it fought its way across Sicily, Italy, France, Belgium, and Germany, ultimately all the way to Berlin as part of the American occupation forces. This book is an essential addition to any serious World War II collection and a tribute to the fighting spirit of this legendary division.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

2023 Thread can be found here:









Bargain Book Finds 2023


Post your found bargain* books here. This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please**. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links. We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic...




www.kboards.com


----------

